# Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler



## Fantastic Fishing

Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit einfachen Diskussionen rund um das Friedfischangeln in seiner gesamten Natur und Philosphie, sowie den taktischen und technischen Vorlieben ohne feste Grenzen beschäftigt. Ein Stammtisch für unsere Bande, im Verbund einer Gemeinschaft!

*Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was ich mir in diesem Thread nicht wünsche:


Catch und Release Diskussionen
Verwertungsdiskussionen
ausufernde Kochrezepte
unsittliche Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen
Rechtliche Diskussionen zum Angeln
Kein Raubfischangeln
Diese Gemeinschaft will sich zeitlos, gesittet, im gegenseitigem Respekt und geformt von guten Manieren ein kleines Plätzchen im Forum für einen regen Austausch der gemeinsamen Interessen ermöglichen. Ich bitte daher auch um Einhaltung unserer Spielregeln, weil eine große Gruppe von Menschen sich nur frei auf engstem Raum bewegen kann, wenn sich nicht gegenseitig aufgrund von anderen Meinungen auf den Füßen herumgetrampelt wird.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gute Idee - danke!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wurd aber auch Zeit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wurd aber auch Zeit



Finde ich auch, weil wir uns ja offen austauschen wollen, ohne Themen zu bombadieren. Ich kann mich nämlich noch gut daran erinnern, als ich am Recherchieren war für verschiedene Hilfestellungen beim Angeln, wie sehr Threads, gerade nach ca. 3 Seiten, absolut mit Nonsens und Blödelei gefüllt sind. Da ist eine Smalltalk-Ecke echt spannend und fördernd.

Und gleich mal zum Talk:

Ich war wieder am Hafen und wurde von Ükeln belagert. Keine Sekunde war die Made im Wasser, da hing so ein ********r dran. So geil ist flaches Wasser dann auch wieder nicht.....

Schlimmer noch, dann kamen die Rapfen. |uhoh:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331657&page=10

Schau mal letzte Seite.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, weil wir uns ja offen austauschen wollen, ohne Themen zu bombadieren.


#6#6#6
:k:k:k
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> :k:k:k
> :vik::vik::vik:



Glaub ma, ich merk das Selbst und hasse es wie die Pest, weil es oft eher Abschreckt und ungemein hinderlich ist. Ich lese ja auch kein Buch übers Friedfischen und auf Seite 5 fängt der Autor mit Motorrädern an. :c|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich denke an der Kante entlang könnt ich meinen Futterkorb platzieren. Auf der Spitze, die man leicht sehen kann, wollte ich sitzen. Muss nur noch mitm Gummifisch den Grund abklopfen ob irgendwo arge Hindernisse am Grund sind. Wie weit vom Ufer weg sollte ich angeln? Müssen mindestens 2m sein, sonst häng ich in Pflanzen.



Du kannst dir gleich abgewöhnen zu Hause entscheiden zu wollen welche Distanz du angeln willst|supergri|supergri. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das solche Entscheidungen erst dann günstig ausfallen, wenn ich den Tümpel vom kleinsten Kieselstein bis zu Fischers Reuse kenne.

Du musst beim Loten einfach die Kanten finden, Spots die aus Sicht des Fisches Sinn machen. Unterschlupf wie Krautfelder sind bei Schleien und Plötzen gern gesehen, während die größeren Fische ohne natürlichen Feind gern die Kanten langziehen, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit.

Muscheln, Viechzeugs, Insekten, Larven, überall wo der Krams ist fängst du Fische.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich teste einfach mal 
Aktivitäten waren eben auf jeden Fall hoch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich teste einfach mal
> Aktivitäten waren eben auf jeden Fall hoch.



Ich fische mittlerweile oft recht kurz, meistens bis 20Meter, die Gewässer geben das her und man fängt beschaulich. Weit raus ist halt auch viel Kurbeln und ab 50m kannste eh nur noch mit geflecht.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kannst dir gleich abgewöhnen zu Hause entscheiden zu wollen welche Distanz du angeln willst|supergri|supergri. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das solche Entscheidungen erst dann günstig ausfallen, wenn ich den Tümpel vom kleinsten Kieselstein bis zu Fischers Reuse kenne.
> 
> Du musst beim Loten einfach die Kanten finden, Spots die aus Sicht des Fisches Sinn machen. Unterschlupf wie Krautfelder sind bei Schleien und Plötzen gern gesehen, während die größeren Fische ohne natürlichen Feind gern die Kanten langziehen, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit.
> 
> Muscheln, Viechzeugs, Insekten, Larven, überall wo der Krams ist fängst du Fische.


Und das machst du wie.............. ; 

Duck und wech


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klappt das loten in mit futterkorb eigentlich auch bei Strömung? Ich meine, man miss entsprechend schwerer fischen und vermutlich Geflecht verwenden damit man überhaupt was mitbekommt oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und das machst du wie.............. ;
> 
> Duck und wech



Dat weiß er schon.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und das machst du wie.............. ;
> 
> Duck und wech



Angeln angeln angeln du Schluff


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klappt das loten in mit futterkorb eigentlich auch bei Strömung?



Jupp, klappt. Anstelle von Metern nimmt einfach Sekunden als Maßeinheit. Die Zeit vom Einschlag bis zum Grund, da zählst du einfach ab.

Es ist ja egal ob es nun 2,45m tief ist oder 2,72. Entscheidend ist, ob du erstmal einen groben Überblick dir verschaffen kannst. Wenn das Gewässer keine Struktur hat, wirds schwer.

Aber du kannst mit der Feederrute meiner Meinung nicht auf 10cm Unterschied loten.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klappt das loten in mit futterkorb eigentlich auch bei Strömung? Ich meine, man miss entsprechend schwerer fischen und vermutlich Geflecht verwenden damit man überhaupt was mitbekommt oder?


Schwerer fischen ja.
Nein du musst kein Geflecht benutzen das bekommst du auch so mit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Schwerer fischen ja.
> Nein du musst kein Geflecht benutzen das bekommst du auch so mit.



Auf kurzer Distanz an einer Buhne mit Geflecht wird spannend, wenn sich Elbbrassen mit 70cm Einstellen. 


3,2,1 Rute Weg. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit Elbbrassen muss ich an der Fulda nicht rechnen. Mehr sorgen würden mir da die Barben machen (aber es ging mir auch ums loten)


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Barben schon bei eins :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da hat sich ein Stellfischrutenhalter bewährt (solange man nicht kurz hinterm Busch steht) ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Elbbrassen muss ich an der Fulda nicht rechnen. Mehr sorgen würden mir da die Barben machen (aber es ging mir auch ums loten)



Dat is ja noch schlimmer. 



> Bei Barben schon bei eins



Bei mir gabs heute Hafenbarben. An die 60, dann verließ mich die Lust.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wow
Aber dicke Ukels.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wow
> Aber dicke Ukels.



Mein Rekord-Ükel liegt bei 23cm! 

Ist aber ein spannendes Fischen, gerade mit dünnen Blanks. Das Bibbert sofort in der ganzen Rute, wenn man sie in der Hand hält. Brauchst nicht mal mehr gucken, geht nach Gefühl, einfach Klasse!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seit ich 2007 vom Chiemsee weg bin, hatte ich mit Lauben keinen Kontakt mehr. Irgendwie sind die hier auf rätselhafte Weise verschollen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Seit ich 2007 vom Chiemsee weg bin, hatte ich mit Lauben keinen Kontakt mehr. Irgendwie sind die hier auf rätselhafte Weise verschollen.



Ich schicke sie dir per Post.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werd morgen mal ein mir unbekanntes Gewässer besuchen, Ukeleis solls da auch geben, genau wie Schleien, Döbel, Aland und die üblichen Verdächtigen. 
Mal sehen, ob die Rute bibbert oder sich tüchtig biegt ;-)


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mein Rekord-Ükel liegt bei 23cm!
> 
> Ist aber ein spannendes Fischen, gerade mit dünnen Blanks. Das Bibbert sofort in der ganzen Rute, wenn man sie in der Hand hält. Brauchst nicht mal mehr gucken, geht nach Gefühl, einfach Klasse!


Ja.
Ukel fischen fetzt schon.
Lang nicht mehr gemacht.

Am Rhein sind sie leider selten geworden.
Aber wenn man sie findet 

Bei mir am Rhein Herne Kanal hab ich n Spot, da ging eigentlich immer was.
Aber da ist's ziemlich aktiv. Ist sehr schleusennah und so driftet die Pose hin und her, was auch gut so ist. Sehr spaßig, doch so Brocken sind da nicht dabei.

Gestern haben die Ukels die Barsche verraten :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ukel fischen fetzt schon.
> Lang nicht mehr gemacht.
> 
> Am Rhein sind sie leider selten geworden.
> Aber wenn man sie findet
> 
> Bei mir am Rhein Herne Kanal hab ich n Spot, da ging eigentlich immer was.
> Aber da ist's ziemlich aktiv. Ist sehr schleusennah und so driftet die Pose hin und her, was auch gut so ist. Sehr spaßig, doch so Brocken sind da nicht dabei.
> 
> Gestern haben die Ukels die Barsche verraten :q



Ich hatte heute angefüttert, kurz gewartet, dann kamen die Ükel. 10 Minuten später die Rapfen. Viel schlimmer noch, der Hafen scheint sich mit den den Rapfen die Klinke in die Hand zu geben.

Ungelogen, es raubt dort alle 5 Minuten und keinewegs so kleinen Platsch, das knallt da im Minutentakt.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

schuppen und fritieren - schmecken auch ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Frittiert schmeckt fast alles


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist ja das Gefährliche 
 Naja, solange man weiß was man isst..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Würdet ihr mir für kleinere Tümpel (300m^2 bzw. 1800m^2) eher eine Method Feeder oder Light Feeder empfehlen? Ich meine, eine Methofeederrute hat eine ausgeprägtere Aktion oder sehe ich das falsch? Bei Karpfen (mitunter sollen da richtige Brecher drunter sein) die jederzeit möglich sind hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl mit einem Winkelpicker


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fetter Karpfen anner Picker muss nicht sein. Biste ja Stunden am Drillen, sofern du ihn überhaupt landen kannst. Ist ja für den Fisch auch net so pralle. Würde ne Method Feeder nehmen.

Aber 300m2 ist echt klein, ist ja fast sicher, das dirn Karpfen einsteigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir für kleinere Tümpel (300m^2 bzw. 1800m^2) eher eine Method Feeder oder Light Feeder empfehlen? Ich meine, eine Methofeederrute hat eine ausgeprägtere Aktion oder sehe ich das falsch? Bei Karpfen (mitunter sollen da richtige Brecher drunter sein) die jederzeit möglich sind hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl mit einem Winkelpicker



Es gibt auch Karpfenpicker, ich fische selbst einen. Sehr parabol, geht bis ins Handteil und bezwang schon einige Fische. Wurfgewicht bis 50gramm bei 2,4 Meter länge. 

Bis 20 Pfund geht sich das wohl aus, darüber könnte es dann so langsam eng werden, obgleich es ja eher mit den Hindernissen im Gewässer zusammenhängt. Kraut, Schilf,Bäumchen etc..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Fetter Karpfen anner Picker muss nicht sein. Biste ja Stunden am Drillen, sofern du ihn überhaupt landen kannst. Ist ja für den Fisch auch net so pralle. Würde ne Method Feeder nehmen.
> 
> Aber 300m2 ist echt klein, ist ja fast sicher, das dirn Karpfen einsteigt.


 Da fehlt jeweils ne 0 #q sorry!
Und da habe ich schon nen zwanzigpfünder gefangen 

*ed* Kraut ist tatsächlich problematisch


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und da habe ich schon nen zwanzigpfünder gefangen
> 
> *ed* Kraut ist tatsächlich problematisch


Geht mit einer Lightfeeder gut. 
Ist aber von Vorteil wenn die wenigstenens 12ft hat ich nutze wenn der Platz da ist lieber noch länger


----------



## Forelle74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir für kleinere Tümpel (300m^2 bzw. 1800m^2) eher eine Method Feeder oder Light Feeder empfehlen? Ich meine, eine Methofeederrute hat eine ausgeprägtere Aktion oder sehe ich das falsch? Bei Karpfen (mitunter sollen da richtige Brecher drunter sein) die jederzeit möglich sind hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl mit einem Winkelpicker





Hi,
also ca 3ha, oder?
Wir haben mehrere Gewässer in der Liga.
Ich fische dort recht gerne mit ner "light Feeder .
Die hat ein Wg bis 50g und ist für kleine Körbe gut geeignet.
Karpfen sind bei uns gröstenteils bis 10 Pfd. drinnen .
Selten bis 20pfd.
Bis 10pfd. Sind sie dort für die Feeder kein Problem.
Ich Fische allerdings mit stärkerer Hauptschnur. (0,25).
Und Vorfach nicht unter 0,20.
Selbst beim reinen Angeln auf Weisfische rumpelt meist ein Karpfen hin.

Oft auf eineBienenmade.

Noch ein Tip n die Runde
Probiert mal statt normalen Maden Bienenmaden auf Weisfische.
Sind manchmal echt der Burner.
Aber halt etwas teurer wie normale Maden.




Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein Gewässer ist stark "umwaldet", da empfinde ich 11" bereits als zu lang, hätte da lieber 10" oder kürzer 

1ha =10000m^2, also 0,3ha (passiert mir auch immer wieder)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich greife da zu einer 10 ft. 2.00 lbs.

Die Bissanzeige funktioniert auch bei so einer konventionlellen Rute noch recht gut über die Spitze, wenn man entsprechend ablegt. Beide Rutenhalter ziemlich nah beieinander und recht weit in Richtung Rutemgriff. Oder eben nur über die Schnur.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In welcher Preisklasse denn? 
Preston Competiton Mini, kostet ca 89.-Euronen, kann ich empfehlen. 
Nutz solche Rütchen auch wenn es eng ist.


----------



## Forelle74

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> 1ha =10000m^2, also 0,3ha (passiert mir auch immer wieder)





Sorry, da komm ich immer durcheinander [emoji848]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> In welcher Preisklasse denn?
> Preston Competiton Mini, kostet ca 89.-Euronen, kann ich empfehlen.
> Nutz solche Rütchen auch wenn es eng ist.



Die sieht gut aus, sowohl vom Preis als auch von den sonstigen Spezifikationen-  Top! Danke!
*ed*
Allerdings scheint es sie nicht mehr zu geben  andere Vorschläge sind gerne gesehen
@ Andal: merkt man bei der 2lbs Rute (ich geh automatisch von Karpfenruten aus, korrigiere mich also bitte wenn ich irre) überhaupt noch was von mittelprächtigen Rotaugen? Als ich das erste mal mit meiner Float gefischt habe habe ich die gehakten Fische immer deutlich größer eingeschätzt weil sie im Vergleich zu meiner sonstigen Feeder  (120gr WG) mächtig bambule gemacht haben ^^


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Musste letztens auch ha googlen. Ging auch immer von 1000m2 aus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei meiner medium-light feeder denke ich schon allein nur beim Futterkorb da ist ne 30+ Brasse dran... Die kannste ja auch fast so rankurbeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bei meiner medium-light feeder denke ich schon allein nur beim Futterkorb da ist ne 30+ Brasse dran... Die kannste ja auch fast so rankurbeln



Ich fische mir Ruten von 2lbs-4lbs  (1kg bis 2kg Tragkraft) Schnurtragkraft, hatte keine Probleme damit innerhalb des Hafens Brassen bis 60cm rauszubügeln. Der Drill ist zwar etwas länger und intensiver, aber dafür macht er mehr Spaß und wegen der weichen Rute sind es auch enorm weniger Aussteiger.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf:

Ich bin jetzt mehr von den Karpfen ausgegangen. Für Rotaugen ist das 2.00 lbs Setup zu heftig. Es geht, aber wirklich einen Drill-Spaß hat man natürlich nicht mehr dabei. Aber der Spagat zwischen Karpfen sicher und andere Arten trotzdem mit Spaß ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Oft auf eineBienenmade.
> 
> Noch ein Tip n die Runde
> Probiert mal statt normalen Maden Bienenmaden auf Weisfische.
> Sind manchmal echt der Burner.
> Aber halt etwas teurer wie normale Maden.



Werde ich thematisch auch für die Homepage anpacken, vielleicht sogar im kleinen Fluss auf Döbel. Alande gabs dort früher, noch keinen von verhaftet. #t


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fische mir Ruten von 2lbs-4lbs (1kg bis 2kg Tragkraft) Schnurtragkraft, hatte keine Probleme damit innerhalb des Hafens Brassen bis 60cm rauszubügeln. Der Drill ist zwar etwas länger und intensiver, aber dafür macht er mehr Spaß und wegen der weichen Rute sind es auch enorm weniger Aussteiger.



Nene du hast recht, macht sau bock mit der Feeder. Fische die auch extrem gerne:k


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nene du hast recht, macht sau bock mit der Feeder. Fische die auch extrem gerne:k



Ich bin auch von langen Ruten weg, wann immer es geht, kurze Stöcker, weil es vom Handling her einfach eine andere Dimension ist.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

9 bis 10 ft. ist einfach der ideale Mittelweg - jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> 9 bis 10 ft. ist einfach der ideale Mittelweg - jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack.



Jop, sehe ich auch so. Im Hafen waren mir 3,6m einfach zu lang und unhandlich, gerade beim Fischen auf 20m und kürzer. Da wäre 3,00 Meter oder gar 2,70 Meter sinniger. Ich kam mit 2,40 Meter zwar klar, aber da musst du dann auch wieder jeden Fisch keschern. |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da die von Feederbrassen empfohlene Preston Competition Mini wohl nicht mehr hergestellt wird könnte ich über die ein oder andere Rutenempfehlung im gennanten Spektrum (ca. 60gr WG, nicht länger als 3,00m, max 100 €, zumindest halbwegs Karpfensicher - eben ähnlich wie eine Float) sehr in Freude geraten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da die von Feederbrassen empfohlene Preston Competition Mini wohl nicht mehr hergestellt wird könnte ich über die ein oder andere Rutenempfehlung im gennanten Spektrum (ca. 60gr WG, nicht länger als 3,00m, max 100 €, zumindest halbwegs Karpfensicher - eben ähnlich wie eine Float) sehr in Freude geraten



BROWNING Black Magic Competition Carp Bomb, 3.00m, 40-80g

Ich fische die leichtere Variante und bin restlos zufrieden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für knapp 50 Tacken taugt die ehrlich? Ist jan Preishammer, da hol ich mir auch noch güste eine von...Ne zweite Feeder kann nie schaden, meine Triana braucht auch mal etwas Ruhe 

Vor allem darf ihr nichts passieren, wird nicht mehr gebaut und ist eine der geilsten Ruten die ich je hatte.

Du redest von der hier, oder? https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-3-00m-10-black-magic-competition-carp-bomb-80g--az1198

Ist die denn schon im Abverkauf? Meintest du ja in dem anderen Feeder Kaufberatungsthread. Weil wenn ja, muss ich schnell kaufen. Ich hätte gerne noch eine etwas schwerere Feeder, meine Triana ist schon sehr filigran . Aber GEIL!:k


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Für knapp 50 Tacken taugt die ehrlich? Ist jan Preishammer, da hol ich mir auch noch güste eine von...Ne zweite Feeder kann nie schaden, meine Triana braucht auch mal etwas Ruhe
> 
> Vor allem darf ihr nichts passieren, wird nicht mehr gebaut und ist eine der geilsten Ruten die ich je hatte.



Kurze Feederrute sind halt nicht teuer, weil eben sogut wie kein Material zum Einsatz kommt, dazu noch:

Die Gewinnspannen bei den hochpreisigen Ruten sind allesamt enorm, siehste schon am Rabatt und Preisverfall. Da geht ne Rute zum Neustart für 200 Euro weg und im Wintersale für 89,99.

Merkste irgendwann selber. Bis auf wirkliche Premiumruten, ist teures Tackle, durch die Bank mehr Status und Lifestyle.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab #54 nochmal editiert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab #54 nochmal editiert



Kannst du ohne Bedenken kaufen. Ist sehr vielseitig und für den Sommer/Herbst ne gute Rute. Die kleine Version:

Hier mal Bild dazu:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geil man, für 45 Tacken ist ja der Hammer! Meine Triana hat mich damals 140 und das war schon ein Angebot, gekostet und ist auch nur 3m .

 Wird dann meine Allround Feeder. Gibts noch ne gute, günstige Rolle die dazu passt? Habe schon ne Shimano Feeder 4000 FA, geniale Rolle mit sehr guter Verarbeitung, leider auch nicht gerade günstig. Gibts da Alternativen? Für gesamt 100 Tacken nen Tackle wäre astrein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geil man, für 45 Tacken ist ja der Hammer! Meine Triana hat mich damals 140 gekostet und ist auch nur 3m



Die haben aber auch nur 2 Spitzen dabei, in 1oz und 2oz. Für schwere Körbe ideal, wabbelt dann nicht ganz so, aber fürs feine Angeln eher solalala.

Die Spitzen sind aus Glasfaser, eine Carbon. Gehen also beim Biss schön mit, sind nicht so steif. Ideal für Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Passt, fürs Feine habe ich die Triana 
Damit gehen 20g Futterkörbe schon etwas schwieriger, die ist mehr für 10.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Passt, fürs Feine habe ich die Triana
> Damit gehen 20g Futterkörbe schon etwas schwieriger, die ist mehr für 10.



Die Spitze muss halt weich sein, 0,5oz oder 0,75oz am Besten. Ich hab jedenfalls nur gute Erfahrungen mit Browing gemacht und fische auch nur Ruten dieses Herstellers.

Leider bin ich nach dem Umzug kronisch Pleite, ich hatte nen Minijob in der alten City, der Laden ist aber seit 8 Wochen dicht und jetzt wirds richtig, richtig schwer mit Angelsachen. :q

Bissel Geld ist aber noch da, investiere ich bald in neue Ruten. |uhoh::m:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin seit ca 9 monaten Chronisch Pleite. Mir frisst das Auto aber auch die Haare vom Kopf...Dazu noch die Angelsachen...In 3 Monaten habe ich 800 Euro ausgegeben ...

 Wo wir bei Pleite sind: Welche Rolle passt dazu?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sind denn Ersatzspitzen ein Problem oder haben die ein übliches Maß? Kam bisher noch nicht in die Verlegenheit eine kaufen zu müssen, aber kann mir vorstellen dass eine 0,5 - 0,75 Unzen Spitze evtl. Sinn machen könnte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich bin seit ca 9 monaten Chronisch Pleite. Mir frisst das Auto aber auch die Haare vom Kopf...Dazu noch die Angelsachen...In 3 Monaten habe ich 800 Euro ausgegeben ...
> 
> Wo wir bei Pleite sind: Welche Rolle passt dazu?



Jo, der typische Reallife-Struggle. Ich hab aber auch den Beruf für absolute Tiefflieger gelernt: Einzelhandelskaufmann. Alles nur noch auf 100 Stunden und weniger, Stunde unbezahlt früher anfangen etc., macht es nicht gerade einfach. Mal schauen ob ich in meinem Kuhdorf was finde, um einigermaßen klarzukommen. Ohne Geld kein Angeln, never ever.

Rolle:

Brauch man keinen Firlefanz. 4000er, mit oder ohne Freilauf ist Geschmack. Beim Method Feedern ist Freilauf aber manchmal passig, gibt ja auch Körbe mit 50Gramm, da kann man auch den Freilauf arbeiten lassen und sich zurück lehnen.

Shimano Baitrunner mal als Beispiel genannt. Rollen sind aber überbewertet. Der Schnurzeinzug muss passen, was die Rolle pro Kurbelschlag reinholt. Umso weiter draußen du fischst, desto größer der Pott.

In starker Strömung muss die Rolle halt mehr abkönnen, wegen hohen Wurfgewichten, aber auch stärkerer Belastung.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab nen Penn Sargus II 2000 hier rumfliegen, die müsste wie Ar*** auf Eimer passen. 20er bis 22er Schnur drauf und Attacke


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einzelhandel ist echt mies, nichts gegen dich. Da verdienste nix.


 Meinste die US Baitrunner? Davon habe ich mir jetzt erst eine für Hecht bestellt mit Freilauf, aber für ne Feeder? It mir eigentlich auch schon wieder zu teuer, is ja nur Spielerei mit der zweiten Feeder, brauchen tue ich das eigentlich nicht. Gibbet da nicht auch was um 50 rum, was taugt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Penn Sargus II 2000 hier rumfliegen, die müsste wie Ar*** auf Eimer passen. 20er bis 22er Schnur drauf und Attacke



Willste die loswerden?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber eine max. 80gr feeder ist ja eher nix für große Strömung oder täuscht es mich?

@Vincent: nää brauch die für meine Lightfeeder.  aber da Auslaufmodell ggf. Günstig zu bekommen in 4000er Größe. Für Weite habe ich ja meine 120gr Rute, für meine Tümpel müsste ne 2000er gediegen reichen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Feeder nur im Stillwasser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Einzelhandel ist echt mies, nichts gegen dich. Da verdienste nix.
> 
> 
> Meinste die US Baitrunner? Davon habe ich mir jetzt erst eine für Hecht bestellt mit Freilauf, aber für ne Feeder? It mir eigentlich auch schon wieder zu teuer, is ja nur Spielerei mit der zweiten Feeder, brauchen tue ich das eigentlich nicht. Gibbet da nicht auch was um 50 rum, was taugt?



Einfach nur Baitrunner. Wenn du googlest, finst du diese im Angebot. Für 50 Euros. Kein Schnickschnack, ganz Einfach.



> Sind denn Ersatzspitzen ein Problem oder haben die ein übliches Maß? Kam bisher noch nicht in die Verlegenheit eine kaufen zu müssen, aber kann mir vorstellen dass eine 0,5 - 0,75 Unzen Spitze evtl. Sinn machen könnte



Fast alle Ruten, auch innerhalb der Hersteller, haben unterschiedliche Diameter beim Einschub der Spitzen. Da passen die Spitzen zweier Ruten selten zueinander. Ich habe bei meinen Ruten alles dabei.

Von 2,2mm bis 3,4mm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber eine max. 80gr feeder ist ja eher nix für große Strömung oder täuscht es mich?



An der Strömungskante von Buhnen, auch innerhalb von Buhnen kommst du klar. In vielen Flüssen auch. In der Strömung von Elbe und Co. brauchste damit nicht antreten.

Bei mir vor der Tür ist aber auch ein Futterkorb von 150gramm einfach durch die Strömung getanzt, da gehts dann nur noch über Coladosenwerfen oder keine Chance.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-baitrunner-st-4000-fb-freilaufrolle--ro0371
?

Man sieht ihr zwar den etwas günstigeren Preis an, aber ist mir vollkommen Wumpe. Irgendwo muss man sich und seinem Ego auch mal Grenzen setzen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-baitrunner-st-4000-fb-freilaufrolle--ro0371
> ?
> 
> Man sieht ihr zwar den etwas günstigeren Preis an, aber ist mir vollkommen Wumpe. Irgendwo muss man sich und seinem Ego auch mal Grenzen setzen..



Ich werde von den Firmen bald Provision verlangen.

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-baitrunner-st-fb-angelrolle_0158988.html

Kauf die Kleinere, reicht lang hin! Soweit draußen angeln ist in 9 von 10 Fällen quark.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Perfekt danke!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei mir vor der Tür ist aber auch ein Futterkorb von 150gramm einfach durch die Strömung getanzt, da gehts dann nur noch über Coladosenwerfen oder keine Chance.



Krallenkörbe helfen da auch schonmal.
Egal wie mans auch macht, inner Elbe merkste nach 4h auf jeden Fall, was du getan hast


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Krallenkörbe helfen da auch schonmal.
> Egal wie mans auch macht, inner Elbe merkste nach 4h auf jeden Fall, was du getan hast



Hab keinen. |gr:

Ich bin aber am Strömungsfischen auch gar nicht so interessiert. Selbst die Buhnen sind nicht mal so, das ich jetzt sofort hinmüsste  und es ist nicht sehr weit bis dahin.

Typischer Stillwasserboy. :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Warmduscher |bla:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Warmduscher |bla:





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich will gar nix, da mir die Elbe dieses Jahr eh am **** vorbeigeht.
> 
> Meine Fische kann ich schließlich auch anderswo fangen.



Selber. :g


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gut gekontert...aber glaub mal, wenn du nen ganzen Tag nüscht außer Grundeln und Krabben am Band hast, der einzig wirkliche Biss nen Barsch auf grad gehakte Grundel is, da haste auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr drauf.

Benutz meine Feederruten ja eher universell, egal ob Fried- oder Raubfische.
Vin 5cm Grundel bis 120cm Waller war schon alles am Band und wurde auch gebändigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gut gekontert...aber glaub mal, wenn du nen ganzen Tag nüscht außer Grundeln und Krabben am Band hast, der einzig wirkliche Biss nen Barsch auf grad gehakte Grundel is, da haste auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr drauf.
> 
> Benutz meine Feederruten ja eher universell, egal ob Fried- oder Raubfische.
> Vin 5cm Grundel bis 120cm Waller war schon alles am Band und wurde auch gebändigt.



Mach ich nicht anders. Hab noch 2 Ruten von Sänger, mit 180gr. Wurfgewicht, da peitsche ich auch alles mit raus.

Am Hafen hatte ich jetzt kein Trouble mit Krabben oder Grundeln, aber bis nach Tangermünde kommen die Grundeln auch noch...Wenn nicht sogar schon da, nur war ich im Glück.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mach ich nicht anders. Hab noch 2 Ruten von Sänger, mit 180gr. Wurfgewicht, da peitsche ich auch alles mit raus.
> 
> Am Hafen hatte ich jetzt kein Trouble mit Krabben oder Grundeln, aber bis nach Tangermünde kommen die Grundeln auch noch...Wenn nicht sogar schon da, nur war ich im Glück.



Kenne durchaus ein paar Ecken im MLK wo ich noch keine einzige Grundel hatte, obwohl das nichtmal 3-5km vom "Grundelherd" entfernt liegt.
Gut möglich das die mehr oder weniger standorttreu sind und weniger flächendeckend wandern....wobei ich da noch nicht wirklich überzeugt von bin.
Im Frühjahr wars eher nen Zufallsfang beim Feedern in der Elbe, zuletzt grenzte es eher an Speedfischen
Wobei ich letzteres lieber mit ner unberingten 4.5m Pole auf Ukeleis mache anstatt den schweren Korb zu werfen |kopfkrat

Mal schaun wie sich das die kommenden Jahrte noch so entwickelt mit dem Kroppzeux.
Zumindest wird man wohl um einiges umständlicher an Brassen & Co. zukünftig kommen..die kalten Monate wären dann wohl favorisiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kenne durchaus ein paar Ecken im MLK wo ich noch keine einzige Grundel hatte, obwohl das nichtmal 3-5km vom "Grundelherd" entfernt liegt.
> Gut möglich das die mehr oder weniger standorttreu sind und weniger flächendeckend wandern....wobei ich da noch nicht wirklich überzeugt von bin.
> Im Frühjahr wars eher nen Zufallsfang beim Feedern in der Elbe, zuletzt grenzte es eher an Speedfischen
> Wobei ich letzteres lieber mit ner unberingten 4.5m Pole auf Ukeleis mache anstatt den schweren Korb zu werfen |kopfkrat
> 
> Mal schaun wie sich das die kommenden Jahrte noch so entwickelt mit dem Kroppzeux.
> Zumindest wird man wohl um einiges umständlicher an Brassen & Co. zukünftig kommen..die kalten Monate wären dann wohl favorisiert.



Es fehlen aber auch die massiven Steinpackungen in der Elbe für die Grundel. Die Buhnen liegen ja alle Blank und soviele Schüttungen sind das nun auch nicht. Könnte der Vorteil gegenüber dem Rhein sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kenne durchaus ein paar Ecken im MLK wo ich noch keine einzige Grundel hatte, obwohl das nichtmal 3-5km vom "Grundelherd" entfernt liegt.
> Gut möglich das die mehr oder weniger standorttreu sind und weniger flächendeckend wandern....wobei ich da noch nicht wirklich überzeugt von bin.



Die gleiche Situation gabs hier vor einigen Jahren am MLK. Da war praktisch eine Lücke von einigen KM, wo ich keine Grundeln gefangen habe. Mittlerweile sind sie aber auch da massenhaft...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es fehlen aber auch die massiven Steinpackungen in der Elbe für die Grundel. Die Buhnen liegen ja alle Blank und soviele Schüttungen sind das nun auch nicht. Könnte der Vorteil gegenüber dem Rhein sein.



Die Grundeln fängste hier auch außerhalb von Steinpackungen in der Elbe, völlig schmerzfrei auf Sand 30-50m raus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Die gleiche Situation gabs hier vor einigen Jahren am MLK. Da war praktisch eine Lücke von einigen KM, wo ich keine Grundeln gefangen habe. Mittlerweile sind sie aber auch da massenhaft...



Das denke ich für unseren Bereich auch, nur ne Frage der Zeit.
Hauptsache die kleinen angrenzenden Nebengewässer bleiben erstmal verschont.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Grundeln fängste hier auch außerhalb von Steinpackungen in der Elbe, völlig schmerzfrei auf Sand 30-50m raus.



Und die Hoffnung starb zuletzt..............


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und die Hoffnung starb zuletzt..............



Die letzte wäre direkt inner Strömung...fängste aber auch da, genauso wie Wollis#q

Ich wart erstmal bis das Wasser kälter wird, die Grundeln beißen dann irgendwann nicht mehr, Wollis leider schon..auch bei derben Minusgraden|uhoh:

Aber ansonsten war das Feedern inner Elbe immer sehr spaßig und man hatte immer reichlich dicke Brassen dabei ab 50cm aufwärts.
Döbel und Aland sind auch hin und wieder dabei und die sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Eins darf man (zumindest hier bei uns) nie dabei vergessen....

...auch Karpfen (20pfd aufwärts) kommen hin und wieder dazu, dann heißt es Ärmel hoch und hoffen das man ihn in die Buhne kriegt.
Ansonsten Montage neu knüppern.|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die letzte wäre direkt inner Strömung...fängste aber auch da, genauso wie Wollis#q
> 
> Ich wart erstmal bis das Wasser kälter wird, die Grundeln beißen dann irgendwann nicht mehr, Wollis leider schon..auch bei derben Minusgraden|uhoh:
> 
> Aber ansonsten war das Feedern inner Elbe immer sehr spaßig und man hatte immer reichlich dicke Brassen dabei ab 50cm aufwärts.
> Döbel und Aland sind auch hin und wieder dabei und die sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> Eins darf man (zumindest hier bei uns) nie dabei vergessen....
> 
> ...auch Karpfen (20pfd aufwärts) kommen hin und wieder dazu, dann heißt es Ärmel hoch und hoffen das man ihn in die Buhne kriegt.
> Ansonsten Montage neu knüppern.|supergri



Karpfen 20pfd. aufwärts ist bei meiner filigranen Art des Angelns immer ein Tanz auf dem Seil. Aber Gott sei dank wird mir das dieses Jahr nicht mehr passieren. :m

Aland ist nen geiler Fisch. Werden im See richtig bullig und Fett, aber der Drill ist naja. Schlechter gehts eigtl. nicht. Zander toppt das vielleicht noch, aber Zander sind ja eh Lappen mit Flossen.

Brassen sind einfach Top, bester Fisch!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Aland: der hat in meinem Anglerherz einen ganz besonderen Platz - mein erster „großer” Fisch war ein Aland und auch die erste Art, die ich auf Kunstköder gefangen habe (Spinner). Das liegt jetzt lange zurück.
Hat man eigentlich auch im Herbst noch gute Chancen, den Aland zu überlisten? Gilt ja eher als Frühlings- und Sommerfisch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

WHKs sind so grausam ... Da is ne Grundel n Goldstück gegen...

Brassen sind aber auch keine sonderlich starken Fische. Die kannste mehr oder weniger auch easy rankurbeln


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, Browning Black Magic 80gr bestellt - bin gespannt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Berichte bitte! Will die auch


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Karpfen 20pfd. aufwärts ist bei meiner filigranen Art des Angelns immer ein Tanz auf dem Seil.



Mit dem filigranen Zeug hättest inner Elbe auch schlechte Karten.
Auch mit ner 0.30er Mono ist so ein Karpfen nen Eiertanz inner Elbe...wie gesagt, die rasen einfach los und du kannst erstmal gar nüscht machen.
Geht er raus in den Strom haste eh verloren, egal wie hart dein Material ist. Chancen haste nur wenn man ihn in die Buhne kriegt.
Hatte da schon öfters das Vergnügen, dagegn ist Thomas sein Blutdruck eher Spielkram.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unter 80g Korb brauchst gar nicht anfangen, und die gehen auch nur im inneren der Buhne.
An der Strömungskante darfste dann schon das 1,5 bis doppelte dranhängen, Spitze absolutes minimum 4oz.
Und wenn du mal richtig auf Hardcore stehst, dann klemm nen 200g Krallenkorb dran, ne 7-8oz Spitze drauf und ab dafür in die Hauptströmung.
Das machste dann 2h lang und du bist breit. :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> WHKs sind so grausam ... Da is ne Grundel n Goldstück gegen...
> 
> Brassen sind aber auch keine sonderlich starken Fische. Die kannste mehr oder weniger auch easy rankurbeln



Aber nur wenn du mit deinen Baukranruten feederst. :g:m



> So, Browning Black Magic 80gr bestellt - bin gespannt



War definitiv kein Fehler. Du musst dich nur an weichere Ruten gewöhnen, eines kann ich aber garantieren, dir steigen weniger Fische aus! 



> Hat man eigentlich auch im Herbst noch gute Chancen, den Aland zu überlisten? Gilt ja eher als Frühlings- und Sommerfisch.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Alle meine Alande fing ich ausschließlich im späten Winter, anfänglichen Frühling und immer weniger werdend im ersten Sommermonat. Danach nur noch als Beifang, gezielt eher nicht.

Allerdings beziehen sich diese Erfahrungen aus dem See. Ein bekannter von mir fing Alande im sommer mit Heuschrecken am Piloten in kleinen Flüssen, nicht wenige davon.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> So, Browning Black Magic 80gr bestellt - bin gespannt



Ich hoffe mal nicht, du hast damit vor in der Weserströmung zu fischen.
Dann könnte es sich evtl. als Fehlkauf erweisen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach komm, meine Picker ist alles aber keine Baukranrute


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit dem filigranen Zeug hättest inner Elbe auch schlechte Karten.
> Auch mit ner 0.30er Mono ist so ein Karpfen nen Eiertanz inner Elbe...wie gesagt, die rasen einfach los und du kannst erstmal gar nüscht machen.
> Geht er raus in den Strom haste eh verloren, egal wie hart dein Material ist. Chancen haste nur wenn man ihn in die Buhne kriegt.
> Hatte da schon öfters das Vergnügen, dagegn ist Thomas sein Blutdruck eher Spielkram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unter 80g Korb brauchst gar nicht anfangen, und die gehen auch nur im inneren der Buhne.
> An der Strömungskante darfste dann schon das 1,5 bis doppelte dranhängen, Spitze absolutes minimum 4oz.
> Und wenn du mal richtig auf Hardcore stehst, dann klemm nen 200g Krallenkorb dran, ne 7-8oz Spitze drauf und ab dafür in die Hauptströmung.
> Das machste dann 2h lang und du bist breit. :vik:



Zu „Hardcore” für meinen Geschmack, da bleib ich lieber an meinen Kleingewässern ;-) 
Heute war die 0,75oz-Spitze an der leichten Feeder-Rute im Einsatz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit dem filigranen Zeug hättest inner Elbe auch schlechte Karten.
> Auch mit ner 0.30er Mono ist so ein Karpfen nen Eiertanz inner Elbe...wie gesagt, die rasen einfach los und du kannst erstmal gar nüscht machen.
> Geht er raus in den Strom haste eh verloren, egal wie hart dein Material ist. Chancen haste nur wenn man ihn in die Buhne kriegt.
> Hatte da schon öfters das Vergnügen, dagegn ist Thomas sein Blutdruck eher Spielkram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unter 80g Korb brauchst gar nicht anfangen, und die gehen auch nur im inneren der Buhne.
> An der Strömungskante darfste dann schon das 1,5 bis doppelte dranhängen, Spitze absolutes minimum 4oz.
> Und wenn du mal richtig auf Hardcore stehst, dann klemm nen 200g Krallenkorb dran, ne 7-8oz Spitze drauf und ab dafür in die Hauptströmung.
> Das machste dann 2h lang und du bist breit. :vik:



Strömungkante geht nicht leichter? Ich meine, es hängt von den Buhnen ab, aber was ich gesehen habe schien mir bist 50gr. machbar zu sein. Muss ich aber selber erstmal testen, das ist ein absolut weites Feld.

200g Körbe werfen passiert bei mir im Leben nicht, da fällt mir der Arm in einer Stunde ab, zumal ich feines Fischen absolut liebe, passt zur Elbe so gar nicht. Aber mal sehen was kommt, ich stehe erst am Anfang meiner Laufbahn am Fluss.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Kann ich so bestätigen. Alle meine Alande fing ich ausschließlich im späten Winter, anfänglichen Frühling und immer weniger werdend im ersten Sommermonat. Danach nur noch als Beifang, gezielt eher nicht.
> 
> Allerdings beziehen sich diese Erfahrungen aus dem See. Ein bekannter von mir fing Alande im sommer mit Heuschrecken am Piloten in kleinen Flüssen, nicht wenige davon.



Danke für die Info. Ein Bekannter hat die Alande im Sommer mit Mini-Wobblern wohl ziemlich erfolgreich befischt. 
Also aufs Frühjahr warten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht, du hast damit vor in der Weserströmung zu fischen.
> Dann könnte es sich evtl. als Fehlkauf erweisen.



Nää, für Fluss habe ich meine Cormoran GF (für den Preis einw tolle Rute) in 120gr WG und für die Weser bzw. Mit Abzügen den Rhein eine Shakespeare Sigma  (die allerdings Besenstielcharakter aufweist) bis 150 gr WG

Die Browning ist für meine Vereinstümpel und generell das Stillwasser, weil es da mit ner 3,60 Rute nur maßvoll spaß macht, allein schon wegen der Büsche und Bäume.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ein Bekannter hat die Alande im Sommer mit Mini-Wobblern wohl ziemlich erfolgreich befischt.
> Also aufs Frühjahr warten.



Ich werde da aber im nächsten Jahr mehr Informationen haben, weil sich die Gewässer hier mit eigentlich die Klinke in die Hand geben dürften. 

ich finde Alande einfach toll, mein geheimer Lieblingsfisch neben der Brasse.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mußte probieren wie es bei euch ist, gut möglich das du auch mit deutlich weniger hinkommst.
Da wo ich fische (viele Buhnen ohne Kurven, flaches Wasser, Fahrrinne sehr nah) ist die Strömung schon nicht ganz ohne...wenige km südlich im Stadtinneren von Magdeburg gehen die sommerlichen Aalangler mit 100g in die Mitte und das soll wohl da auch liegen bleiben.
Kanns selbst nicht bestätigen, hab da nie gefischt...zuviel Bambuhle ringsherum für mich.

Flussangeln war für mich vor 3-4 Jahren auch komplettes Neuland. Hab zwar 17 Jahre in MD gewohnt, aber in der Zeit nicht ein einziges Mal an der Elbe geangelt.
Die großen Ströme brauchen halt schon sehr derbes Zeug, egal für welche Ansitzmethode. Hab ich auch erst lernen müssen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mußte probieren wie es bei euch ist, gut möglich das du auch mit deutlich weniger hinkommst.
> Da wo ich fische (viele Buhnen ohne Kurven, flaches Wasser, Fahrrinne sehr nah) ist die Strömung schon nicht ganz ohne...wenige km südlich im Stadtinneren von Magdeburg gehen die sommerlichen Aalangler mit 100g in die Mitte und das soll wohl da auch liegen bleiben.
> Kanns selbst nicht bestätigen, hab da nie gefischt...zuviel Bambuhle ringsherum für mich.
> 
> Flussangeln war für mich vor 3-4 Jahren auch komplettes Neuland. Hab zwar 17 Jahre in MD gewohnt, aber in der Zeit nicht ein einziges Mal an der Elbe geangelt.
> Die großen Ströme brauchen halt schon sehr derbes Zeug, egal für welche Ansitzmethode. Hab ich auch erst lernen müssen.



Die Buhnen sind recht Flach, die Fahrrinne weiter weg. Aber da muss ich halt erstmal selbst Hand anlegen, weil es immer aus dem Blauen heraus geschrieben zu keinem Ergebnis kommen wird.

Ich hab ja den Hafen, da siehste sonst nur Raubfischangler. Auf Zander natürlich, andere Fische kennen die Leute ja nicht mehr. die Rapfen, die dort Rauben, werden gekonnt ignoriert. Und rauben tun die in einem Takt und einer Lautstärke, da kommste vom Staunen nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Abzügen den Rhein eine Shakespeare Sigma  (die allerdings Besenstielcharakter aufweist) bis 150 gr WG



Apropos Besenstielcharakter....aber auch notwendig dafür:g


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab ja den Hafen, da siehste sonst nur Raubfischangler. Auf Zander natürlich, andere Fische kennen die Leute ja nicht mehr. die Rapfen, die dort Rauben, werden gekonnt ignoriert. Und rauben tun die in einem Takt und einer Lautstärke, da kommste vom Staunen nicht mehr weg.




Das mit den Rapfen haste hier am MLK auch..kracht an jeder Ecke im Minutentakt, mitunter direkt vor deinen Füßen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das mit den Rapfen haste hier am MLK auch..kracht an jeder Ecke im Minutentakt, mitunter direkt vor deinen Füßen.



Hat beim Feedern spaß gemacht. Erst kamen die Ükel, dann die Rapfen, genau am Futterplatz. Schlimmer noch, die Viecher verlassen den Spot auch bei Gefahr nicht, das heisst es fressen oder gefressen werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau dafür hab ich dann meine Köfi-Rute parat :q

Und nicht selten entpuppt sich der vermeintliche Rapfen dann als Hecht


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Aland: der hat in meinem Anglerherz einen ganz besonderen Platz - mein erster „großer” Fisch war ein Aland und auch die erste Art, die ich auf Kunstköder gefangen habe (Spinner). Das liegt jetzt lange zurück.
> Hat man eigentlich auch im Herbst noch gute Chancen, den Aland zu überlisten? Gilt ja eher als Frühlings- und Sommerfisch.


Jo. Also am Rhein gehen mir regelmäßig Aalande auf Wobbler ans Band. Auch im Herbst.

Und das sind gute Kämpfer.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Strömungkante geht nicht leichter? Ich meine, es hängt von den Buhnen ab, aber was ich gesehen habe schien mir bist 50gr. machbar zu sein. Muss ich aber selber erstmal testen, das ist ein absolut weites Feld.
> 
> 200g Körbe werfen passiert bei mir im Leben nicht, da fällt mir der Arm in einer Stunde ab, zumal ich feines Fischen absolut liebe, passt zur Elbe so gar nicht. Aber mal sehen was kommt, ich stehe erst am Anfang meiner Laufbahn am Fluss.


Nochmal was zum Rhein.
60g Korb bleibt an der Strömungskante an meinem Spot. Kommt natürlich auf die Buhne an.
Is der Pegel was höher, kommen 80g dran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Jo. Also am Rhein gehen mir regelmäßig Aalande auf Wobbler ans Band. Auch im Herbst.
> 
> Und das sind gute Kämpfer.



Aber nur weil du Hanzz mit doppeltem Z bist! :m|bla: So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein, bei mir waren die Drills allesamt recht lethargisch, was aber auch am See liegen kann. Generell scheinen Fische mit unterschiedlichem Nahrungssprektrum auch andere Kräfte zu entwickeln.

Am neuen Hausgewässer habe ich eine recht gute Brasse gefangen die mir einen Drill bescherte der seines gleiches sucht!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber nur weil du Hanzz mit doppeltem Z bist! :m|bla: So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein, bei mir waren die Drills allesamt recht lethargisch, was aber auch am See liegen kann. Generell scheinen Fische mit unterschiedlichem Nahrungssprektrum auch andere Kräfte zu entwickeln.
> 
> Am neuen Hausgewässer habe ich eine recht gute Brasse gefangen die mir einen Drill bescherte der seines gleiches sucht!


Hehe

Ja der Lebensraum ist sehr entscheidend für die Kraft und den Körperbau.

Kanalbrassen und Zander sind da in der egel schon recht schlapp und schlank.

Dagegen denk ich bei Rheinbrassen hin und wieder, dass da ne Barbe dran ist.
Und kurz vor den Füßen geben die nochmal richtig Gas.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fluss ist halt ne andre Nummer


Ich hätt ja gern mal ne Barbe inner Elbe..vielleicht kommt das irgendwann nochmal dazu.
Ist zumindest einer der wenigen Arten, die noch auf meiner "Will fangen"-Liste steht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Fluss ist halt ne andre Nummer
> 
> 
> Ich hätt ja gern mal ne Barbe inner Elbe..vielleicht kommt das irgendwann nochmal dazu.
> Ist zumindest einer der wenigen Arten, die noch auf meiner "Will fangen"-Liste steht.



Hö.

Die Fische sind ja mitunter nicht stärker, die Strömung arbeitet mit. Eine 4,5kg Brasse im See ist jedenfalls an leichterem Geschirr ne wahre Wuchtbrumme.

Mit Besenstielen ist wohl anders, damit werde ich Möglicherweise aber nicht warm.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich hab´ mal ´ne 70er barbe beim blinkern in der harten strömung im rücken gehakt, das war auch ein heißer tanz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich hab´ mal ´ne 70er barbe beim blinkern in der harten strömung im rücken gehakt, das war auch ein heißer tanz.



Das ist kein heißer Tanz, das ist ein Marathon. :q


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich hab´ mal ´ne 70er barbe beim blinkern in der harten strömung im rücken gehakt, das war auch ein heißer tanz.


Wäre es auch geworden wenn du die regulär gehakt hättest :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Fluss ist halt ne andre Nummer
> 
> 
> Ich hätt ja gern mal ne Barbe inner Elbe..vielleicht kommt das irgendwann nochmal dazu.
> Ist zumindest einer der wenigen Arten, die noch auf meiner "Will fangen"-Liste steht.



Bei uns weiß ich nur, das jemand letztes Jahr an einer Buhne mit dem Spinner eine Barbe fangen konnte, mit 70cm. Ansonsten ist mir nichts bekannt. Weder klein noch groß.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Könnt ihr AnRheiner nichtmal paar Barben hier runterschicken? |bla:

Per MLK müßte das doch fix gehen ^^


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Barben gehen gut, ein Kumpel hat letztes Jahr eine von 95cm gefangen. 
Hammer Fisch #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Barben gehen gut, ein Kumpel hat letztes Jahr eine von 95cm gefangen.
> Hammer Fisch #6



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das hat mit Drillen aber dann nichts mehr zu tun, danach ist der Führungsarm an der Rute doch glatte 20cm länger. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und wieder weitere 4 Stunden für einen neuen Fangbericht investiert, da wirste echt nicht alt bei. :m


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hö.
> 
> Die Fische sind ja mitunter nicht stärker, die Strömung arbeitet mit. Eine 4,5kg Brasse im See ist jedenfalls an leichterem Geschirr ne wahre Wuchtbrumme.
> 
> Mit Besenstielen ist wohl anders, damit werde ich Möglicherweise aber nicht warm.


Naja. 
Im Nahbereich 5-7m vor den Füßen hab ich keine Strömung, wenn nicht grad drei Pötte kreuzen. Da kämpft die Brasse dann schon alleine.

Meistens beissen die Brassen am 80g Winkelpicker auf Mais Made Kombi.
Das bockt dann auch wie sau.

Füllen wir den Thread doch mal mit Bildern.

Brassen sind schon cool.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Naja.
> Im Nahbereich 5-7m vor den Füßen hab ich keine Strömung, wenn nicht grad drei Pötte kreuzen. Da kämpft die Brasse dann schon alleine.
> 
> Meistens beissen die Brassen am 80g Winkelpicker auf Mais Made Kombi.
> Das bockt dann auch wie sau.
> 
> Füllen wir den Thread doch mal mit Bildern.



Ein richtig, richtig tolles Bild! Geht an die 70cm ran oder?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was für unterschiedliche Farben.
Wow

Glaub die hatte 67.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

hanzz DAMN!!! 

Wasn Deckel|bigeyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Was für unterschiedliche Farben.
> Wow
> 
> Glaub die hatte 67.



Gleichstand, meine hatte auch 67cm, bei 9Pfund. Hätte ich die Finger auch mal unter den Arsch gehalten, dann hätte es bestimmt besser ausgesehen und den Fisch mehr zur Geltung gebracht. Farblich ist das schon interessant.

Aber die Brassen in der Elbe bei mir sind auch komplett unterschiedlich ausgeprägt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr seid doch verrückt ...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Naja.
> Im Nahbereich 5-7m vor den Füßen hab ich keine Strömung, wenn nicht grad drei Pötte kreuzen. Da kämpft die Brasse dann schon alleine.
> 
> Meistens beissen die Brassen am 80g Winkelpicker auf Mais Made Kombi.
> Das bockt dann auch wie sau.
> 
> Füllen wir den Thread doch mal mit Bildern.
> 
> Brassen sind schon cool.



Wow, wat'n Brummer ;-)

Aber 80g WG und die Bezeichnung Winkelpicker passen bei mir nicht zusammen.
Meines Erachtens sind die modernen „Winkelpicker” meistens einfach kurze Feederruten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch verrückt ...



Ich hole dort noch eine größere Raus, da glaube ich fest dran. :q Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das bei Brassen es echt wie Tag und Nacht ist, wenn man den Bestand, die Größe und das Verhalten sich ansieht.

Ich hab an einem See gefischt, da waren die Jungs richtig Lütt, bei 60cm vielleicht 1,3kg schwer. Das Teil aus dem See ist mehr als 3x so schwer.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens sind die modernen „Winkelpicker” meistens einfach kurze Feederruten.



Die Definition des Winkelpickers per se ist nicht mal geklärt. Ich kenne 2 verschiedene, Andal brachte nochmals eine rein. Winkelpicker an sich ist meiner Meinung nach:

Feine Grundrute mit Blei gefischt 90Grad zur Sitzposition. Ob das nun ein Blei ist oder Futterkorb, seis dahingestellt.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wow, wat'n Brummer ;-)
> 
> Aber 80g WG und die Bezeichnung Winkelpicker passen bei mir nicht zusammen.
> Meines Erachtens sind die modernen „Winkelpicker” meistens einfach kurze Feederruten.



Ja stimmt schon.

Mit nem “echten“ Picker haste am Rhein auch nix zu suchen. 
Steigt da ne kapitale Barbe ein, kannste einpacken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich meine ausserdem mal gelesen zu haben (habe leider die Quelle nicht parat), dass abgesehen vom drastisch niedrigeren  Wurfgewicht die klassischen Winklepicker eine weiche, durchgehende also ausgesprochen parabolische Aktion hatten/haben- im ggs. zu den kontinentalen Feederruten mit ausgesprochener Spitzenaktion. Demnach wären Winklepicker also schon sehr anders als leichte Feederruten


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Herren, das sind ordentliche Klodeckel, meine bisher einzige (!) Brasse (wo viele Aussiedler und Russen leben gibt es idR nicht viele Brassen; und das sage ich als Aussiedlerkind) wäre locker  fünf bis sechsmal reingegangen.
Da kann man fast etwas neidisch werden


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja die werden ganz gerne mal mitgenommen, egal wie klein


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gibt keine Schonzeiten; gibt nur Kofferraum oder Eimer 
Leidet stimmt das Klischee oft, aber kenne auch einheimische Fleischmacher die nur oberflächliche Kenntnisse über Schonzeiten haben und alles abkloppen was groß ist (und dann heulen dass der Döbel Gräten hat)...
Und wegen des Klischees verschweige ich meist meine Herkunft denn trotz meines Nicknames fallen mir bestimmt mehr als 90%meiner Fänge aus der Hand. Ich bin so ungeschickt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon.
> 
> Mit nem “echten“ Picker haste am Rhein auch nix zu suchen.
> Steigt da ne kapitale Barbe ein, kannste einpacken.



Selbst an einer Aalrute machen die etwas größeren richtig Dampf wenn da noch Strömung im Spiel ist. Den Drill meiner ersten Barbe (70+) werde ich nie vergessen. Das ist schon was anderes als Brassen oder Satzkarpfen zu fangen. Mit einer echten Picker hat man sicher schon mit mittleren Exemplaren um die 50 Probleme.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meine ausserdem mal gelesen zu haben (habe leider die Quelle nicht parat), dass abgesehen vom drastisch niedrigeren  Wurfgewicht die klassischen Winklepicker eine weiche, durchgehende also ausgesprochen parabolische Aktion hatten/haben- im ggs. zu den kontinentalen Feederruten mit ausgesprochener Spitzenaktion. Demnach wären Winklepicker also schon sehr anders als leichte Feederruten



Matrix Slim Feeder XS, parabol bis ins Handteil. Picker oder nicht? Ich glaube die Rechnung geht heute so nicht mehr auf, weil die Ruten sich in der Anwendung und Anforderung einfach zu sehr geändert haben. Es ist meiner Meinung nach beim Picker und der leichten Feederrute ein bisschen von beidem.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meine ausserdem mal gelesen zu haben (habe leider die Quelle nicht parat), dass abgesehen vom drastisch niedrigeren  Wurfgewicht die klassischen Winklepicker eine weiche, durchgehende also ausgesprochen parabolische Aktion hatten/haben- im ggs. zu den kontinentalen Feederruten mit ausgesprochener Spitzenaktion. Demnach wären Winklepicker also schon sehr anders als leichte Feederruten


Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. 
Die meisten Feederruten im Light und Medium Bereich haben eine parabolische Aktion. 
Typisch englisch halt. 
Bei Heavyfeederruten muss man dann noch unterscheiden ob es Flussruten sind oder Distanzruten. 
Bei den schweren Flussprügeln geht es los,die sind dann Bretthart mit eher Spitzenaktion . 
Da braucht man Ruten die vor allem schwere Körbe bewältigen können.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das war ne Mitte 50er Barbe an einer Heavy Feeder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Herren, das sind ordentliche Klodeckel, meine bisher einzige (!) Brasse (wo viele Aussiedler und Russen leben gibt es idR nicht viele Brassen; und das sage ich als Aussiedlerkind) wäre locker  fünf bis sechsmal reingegangen.
> Da kann man fast etwas neidisch werden



Kann ich, ohne rassistischem Hintergrund so bestätigen. Der Begriff Russenzander kommt nicht von irgendwoher. Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, das Weißfische geschont werden sollten, wo bedarf herrscht.

Fischen in der Schonzeit darauf ja, aber Zurücksetzen dann Pflicht. Ich habe schon mal beobachtet wie jemand am Schilf lauerte um die Fische einzukeschern beim Liebesspiel. Perversion kennt halt keine Grenzen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die klassischen „Picker” waren meines Wissens sehr, sehr zarte Ruten. Und eher kurz, für die ganz feine Kanalfischerei (englische Kanäle, die sind überwiegend schmal). 
Eine sehr bekannte und weit verbreitete Winklepicker war die Shakespeare „Wand”, die wurde vor ein paar Jahren noch mal neu aufgelegt. Daiwa, Shimano & Co. hatten auch echte (im Sinne von klassische) Picker im Programm.
Kurze Ruten mit „Feeder-Tip”, die locker mehr als ne Unze werfen können, sehe ich eben als kurze Feeder-Rute.
Die Match-Fischerei in England hat sich ja sehr verändert in den letzten Jahrzehnten, der Trend zu kurzen Method-Feeder-Ruten für die Fischerei auf Karpfen und diese seltsamen F1-Viecher in länglichen Angelteichen hat vielleicht etwas damit zu tun, daß es hier jetzt wieder häufiger als „Picker” vermarktete Ruten gibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die klassischen „Picker” waren meines Wissens sehr, sehr zarte Ruten. Und eher kurz, für die ganz feine Kanalfischerei (englische Kanäle, die sind überwiegend schmal).
> Eine sehr bekannte und weit verbreitete Winklepicker war die Shakespeare „Wand”, die wurde vor ein paar Jahren noch mal neu aufgelegt. Daiwa, Shimano & Co. hatten auch echte (im Sinne von klassische) Picker im Programm.
> Kurze Ruten mit „Feeder-Tip”, die locker mehr als ne Unze werfen können, sehe ich eben als kurze Feeder-Rute.
> Die Match-Fischerei in England hat sich ja sehr verändert in den letzten Jahrzehnten, der Trend zu kurzen Method-Feeder-Ruten für die Fischerei auf Karpfen und diese seltsamen F1-Viecher in länglichen Angelteichen hat vielleicht etwas damit zu tun, daß es hier jetzt wieder häufiger als „Picker” vermarktete Ruten gibt.



Sehe ich nicht ganz so, weil der Picker in feinsten Ausführungen  auch bis 20g zu Werfen war und sicherlich wechselbare Spitzen hatte. Ist ja nichts in Stein gemeißelt, das ist eher deutsche Tradition alles zu zementieren.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ah, interessant, meine Infos sind tatsächlich älter und auch theoretisch. Ist ja im Grunde wunderbar das die alten designs aufbrechen und es eine neue Vielfalt gibt, ist natürlich auch schwer sich zurecht zu finden, so nur nach Herstellerangaben. Und die Lokalhändler haben meist eben nur wenige gängige Modelle, von Exoten ganz zu schweigen. Ich werd tatsächlich auch mal einen Rutenberatungsthrad aufmachen müssen, aber das gehört nicht hierher.
 Übrigens eine tolle Idee und ein sehr schöner Thread, danke dafür an Fantastic.
 hg Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, interessant, meine Infos sind tatsächlich älter und auch theoretisch. Ist ja im Grunde wunderbar das die alten designs aufbrechen und es eine neue Vielfalt gibt, ist natürlich auch schwer sich zurecht zu finden, so nur nach Herstellerangaben. Und die Lokalhändler haben meist eben nur wenige gängige Modelle, von Exoten ganz zu schweigen. Ich werd tatsächlich auch mal einen Rutenberatungsthrad aufmachen müssen, aber das gehört nicht hierher.
> Übrigens eine tolle Idee und ein sehr schöner Thread, danke dafür an Fantastic.
> hg Minimax



Gerne! Deswegen kam mir die Idee des Threads,locker diskutieren ohne im Thema gezwungen zu sein.

Was ich zum Picker noch anmerken wollte. Es ist eben nicht mehr so einfach zu definieren weil die ganze Nummer vom Material her sich verändert hat. Picker können kaum feiner werden, es sei der Drill deines Lebens findet vor dem Schilf mit 7,5cm Fischen statt.

Eher sind die Feederruten teils an die Picker gerückt, zumindest aber wegen der Struktur der Gewässer in England. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch, als ich meine erste F1 Rute in der Hand hatte, das Blank ist dünner wie mein kleiner Finger!!!!!

Das Fischen damit gestaltet sich als recht souverän, mit viel Gefühl und Spaß,gerade für den Nahbereich. Ich fische diese Ruten mit 0,5oz oder 0,75oz.

Wenn es noch dünner werden soll, dann weiß ich nicht ob der Blank einen schwingendes Bleigewicht überlebt.

F1 im Vergleich zur leichten Feederrute






F1er






Dünner gehts einfach nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht ganz so, weil der Picker in feinsten Ausführungen  auch bis 20g zu Werfen war und sicherlich wechselbare Spitzen hatte. Ist ja nichts in Stein gemeißelt, das ist eher deutsche Tradition alles zu zementieren.
> 
> F1 Ruten sind Picker. F1 leitet sich halt von Einsömmrigen Fischen ab.



Die F1 in England sind extra für Angelteichanlagen gezüchtete Hybride aus Schuppi und Karausche, glaub ich.
Browning vermarktet einige Ruten als „F1”-Modelle, die sind erheblich weicher als vergleichbare Ruten der gleichen Serie.
Ich hatte die mal im Auge, bin aber von abgekommen.

Aber letztlich ist das auch egal, ob man nun ne kurze, weiche Feeder oder ne straffe Picker fischt, Hauptsache, man genießt die Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gerne! Deswegen kam mir die Idee des Threads,locker diskutieren ohne im Thema gezwungen zu sein.
> 
> Was ich zum Picker noch anmerken wollte. Es ist eben nicht mehr so einfach zu definieren weil die ganze Nummer vom Material her sich verändert hat. Picker können kaum feiner werden, es sei der Drill deines Lebens findet vor dem Schilf mit 7,5cm Fischen statt.
> 
> Eher sind die Feederruten teils an die Picker gerückt, zumindest aber wegen der Struktur der Gewässer in England. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch, als ich meine erste F1 Rute in der Hand hatte, das Blank ist dünner wie mein kleiner Finger!!!!!
> 
> Das Fischen damit gestaltet sich als recht souverän, mit viel Gefühl und Spaß,gerade für den Nahbereich. Ich fische diese Ruten mit 0,5oz oder 0,75oz.
> 
> Wenn es noch dünner werden soll, dann weiß ich nicht ob der Blank einen schwingendes Bleigewicht überlebt.
> 
> F1 im Vergleich zur leichten Feederrute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dünner gehts einfach nicht.



Ah, super, ist das die Commercial King Wand F1? Die (oder die neue  „Tickler F1” hatt ich im Auge.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die F1 in England sind extra für Angelteichanlagen gezüchtete Hybride aus Schuppi und Karausche, glaub ich.
> Browning vermarktet einige Ruten als „F1”-Modelle, die sind erheblich weicher als vergleichbare Ruten der gleichen Serie.
> Ich hatte die mal im Auge, bin aber von abgekommen.
> 
> Aber letztlich ist das auch egal, ob man nun ne kurze, weiche Feeder oder ne straffe Picker fischt, Hauptsache, man genießt die Zeit am Wasser.



Ich habs da sowieso ungleich schwerer zu argumentieren, weil ich alte Picker nie in den Fingern hatte. F1 ist aber quasi der neue Picker.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F1_hybrid

Hast du aufjedenfall Recht mit.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>


 :k Wunderschön! Wenn jetzt noch das unselige PVA weniger wird und schönes Kork, am besten mit Zwiebel vorne wieder in Mode kommt- und Schubrollenhalter...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> :k Wunderschön! Wenn jetzt noch das unselige PVA weniger wird und schönes Kork, am besten mit Zwiebel vorne wieder in Mode kommt- und Schubrollenhalter...



Das ist die Browning F1. :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was wir heute Wink*el*picker nennen, hat mit den ursprünglichen Wink*le*pickern aus England recht wenig gemein. Die waren nicht länger als 8 ft. und waren dermaßen leicht. Auch hatten die keine Wechselspitzen. Im Grunde genommen waren es rein Rotaugenruten für kurze Entfernungen. Selbst eine kleine Arlseybomb war daran schon eine grobe Montage. Ein straight Paternoster mit 2 x SSG und 16er Haken eher die Regel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ah, super, ist das die Commercial King Wand F1? Die (oder die neue  „Tickler F1” hatt ich im Auge.



Ja, das ist sie.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Allen Friedfisch-Spezis ein erfolgreiches & erholsames Wochenende, Petri!

https://youtu.be/_ZWP6RPANJI


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Allen Friedfisch-Spezis ein erfolgreiches & erholsames Wochenende, Petri!
> 
> https://youtu.be/_ZWP6RPANJI



Ich hab gestern von der Fisch und Fang, auf deren Youtube-Kanal die Geschichte des Angelns gesehen, da wurde auch die erste Feederrute gezeit, woran sich dann auch alle anderen Ruten, der Picker wohl auch dran orientierten.

So Fein wars dann am Anfang doch nicht. #c


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die allerersten Zitterspitzen waren Eigenkreationen, zur zusätzlichen Befestigung an der Rutenspitze, aus Fischbein geschabt. Einer hat dann so lange geschabt, bis die Stabilität nicht mehr gegeben war und sie nahe der Befestigung an der eigentlichen Rutenspitze abknickte und herunterhing. So soll die Schwingspitze erfunden worden sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was man hier alles lernt... Sehr spannend! Macht es eures Erachtens Sinn, meiner Float (40gr. WG, ich meine parabolische Aktion [lässt sich bei Rotaugen und -federn schlecht genau sehen ]) mit einem Spitzenring mit Gewinde  (oder Zitterspitzenaufnahme, falls es das geben sollte) auszustatten und quasi als "Jeavypicker" zu verwenden oder ist das Firlefanz? Hab mit nem Kumpel drüber schwadroniert - er findet die Idee doof, ich finde sie hat Charme


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was man hier alles lernt... Sehr spannend! Macht es eures Erachtens Sinn, meiner Float (40gr. WG, ich meine parabolische Aktion [lässt sich bei Rotaugen und -federn schlecht genau sehen ]) mit einem Spitzenring mit Gewinde  (oder Zitterspitzenaufnahme, falls es das geben sollte) auszustatten und quasi als "Jeavypicker" zu verwenden oder ist das Firlefanz? Hab mit nem Kumpel drüber schwadroniert - er findet die Idee doof, ich finde sie hat Charme



Wie lang ist sie, Deine Floatrute? 
Meine Schwingspitzruten haben alle entweder 2,90 oder 3Meter Länge und das paßt für mich, minimal kürzer wäre auch (für meine Anwendungen) praktikabel.
An ne 3,60-Meter-Rute würd ich keine Schwingspitze hängen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was man hier alles lernt... Sehr spannend! Macht es eures Erachtens Sinn, meiner Float (40gr. WG, ich meine parabolische Aktion [lässt sich bei Rotaugen und -federn schlecht genau sehen ]) mit einem Spitzenring mit Gewinde  (oder Zitterspitzenaufnahme, falls es das geben sollte) auszustatten und quasi als "Jeavypicker" zu verwenden oder ist das Firlefanz? Hab mit nem Kumpel drüber schwadroniert - er findet die Idee doof, ich finde sie hat Charme



Per Ferndiagnose schwer, aber es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten die Bisserkennung stattfinden zu lassen, da kann sowas auch klappen. Beim Winkelpicker bin ich immernoch nicht weiter, was taugliche Quellen angeht.

Scheint als werde ich Andal seine Definition für die HP nutzen und für bare Münze verkaufen. :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scheint als werde ich Andal seine Definition für die HP nutzen und für bare Münze verkaufen. :m



Kannst du gerne machen, denn ich habe sie auch von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck übernommen. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne machen, denn ich habe sie auch von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck übernommen. #h



Bin bei allem ja bei dir, du angelst länger wie ich alt bin. Ich werde dich als Quelle angeben, dann passt das. :m

Passende Gewässer für den nächsten Einsatz. Vielleicht 1,5 Meter tief, nicht mehr als 20 Meter breit, voller kraut.

Method Feeder INC


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr hübsches Wasser. Ich würde da auf ein simples Link Leger Rig setzen und lose füttern.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab vor ner Weile mal versucht, in die Geschichte des Legering einzusteigen. Ist aber kompliziert, das jetzt im Netz zu recherchieren, schon wegen der diversen Schreibweisen („Legering” = Grundangeln, aber etliche leichte Grundangel-Ruten haben ein „LeDger” im Namen, meine geliebten Abu-Ruten hingegen nennen sich Legerlite).
In alten Matchangel-Videos heißt es häufig „He is fishing the swimfeeder” oder „He is legering”. Von Feeder-Ruten war da noch nicht die Rede, nur vom Gebrauch der Quivertip zur Bißerkennung.
Ob damit eine fest verbaute Quivertip oder eine zum Einschrauben gemeint war, ist mir nicht klar.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hechttümpel hoch 10.

Hab so Bock auf Feedern aber Sturm und Regen ist blöd. Da macht Raubfisch mehr Sinn und man schleppt nicht so viel mit. Eine noch auf Mais und schön unter Schirm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab vor ner Weile mal versucht, in die Geschichte des Legering einzusteigen. Ist aber kompliziert, das jetzt im Netz zu recherchieren, schon wegen der diversen Schreibweisen („Legering” = Grundangeln, aber etliche leichte Grundangel-Ruten haben ein „LeDger” im Namen, meine geliebten Abu-Ruten hingegen nennen sich Legerlite).
> In alten Matchangel-Videos heißt es häufig „He is fishing the swimfeeder” oder „He is legering”. Von Feeder-Ruten war da noch nicht die Rede, nur vom Gebrauch der Quivertip zur Bißerkennung.
> Ob damit eine fest verbaute Quivertip oder eine zum Einschrauben gemeint war, ist mir nicht klar.



Swimfeeder lese ich hier und dort auch noch. Generell ist das "einfache" Angeln, wenn man es denn so bezeichnen will, auch ein Stückweit aus der Mode, obgleich ich sagen muss das beim Feedern an sich auch nichts wirklich kompliziertes ist. Das Pickern, mit Bleien, wird bei mir in der kalten Jahreszeit wieder massiv Anwendung finden. 

Andals vorgeschlagenes Rig musste ich erstmal Googlen, sieht aber eigtl. genauso aus wie meine Standard-Feeder Montage die ich auch mit Bleien im Wechsel fische.

Einfach ein Seitenarm auf Perlen mit dem Blei am Ende, alles frei beweglich, mit dem Haken am Ende. Auf Wirbel oder Rattenschwanz.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Swimfeeder lese ich hier und dort auch noch. Generell ist das "einfache" Angeln, wenn man es denn so bezeichnen will, auch ein Stückweit aus der Mode, obgleich ich sagen muss das beim Feedern an sich auch nichts wirklich kompliziertes ist. Das Pickern, mit Bleien, wird bei mir in der kalten Jahreszeit wieder massiv Anwendung finden.
> 
> Andals vorgeschlagenes Rig musste ich erstmal Googlen, sieht aber eigtl. genauso aus wie meine Standard-Feeder Montage die ich auch mit Bleien im Wechsel fische.
> 
> Einfach ein Seitenarm auf Perlen mit dem Blei am Ende, alles frei beweglich, mit dem Haken am Ende. Auf Wirbel oder Rattenschwanz.




Als Blei am „laufenden” Seitenarm nehm ich typischerweise 2-3 SSG-Schrote (je 1,6 Gramm) oder gelegentlich ne leichte „Bomb”. 
Hier ist ein schönes Video, Werbung pur, aber es wird ganz gut erklärt: https://youtu.be/XLgy8AJWWEg
Er fischt da übrigens eine „Wand”-Pickerrute. Die originalen alten „Wand”-Ruten waren noch zarter.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einfach ein Seitenarm auf Perlen mit dem Blei am Ende, alles frei beweglich, mit dem Haken am Ende. Auf Wirbel oder Rattenschwanz.


In englisch hört bzw liest sich das aber schöner :q


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Als Blei am „laufenden” Seitenarm nehm ich typischerweise 2-3 SSG-Schrote (je 1,6 Gramm) oder gelegentlich ne leichte „Bomb”.
> .



Probier mal ein kleines Tellerblei anstatt einer Bomb.
Die kleinen Tellerbleie sind leiser beim Aufprall auf der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die guten Tellerbleie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Als Blei am „laufenden” Seitenarm nehm ich typischerweise 2-3 SSG-Schrote (je 1,6 Gramm) oder gelegentlich ne leichte „Bomb”.
> Hier ist ein schönes Video, Werbung pur, aber es wird ganz gut erklärt: https://youtu.be/XLgy8AJWWEg
> Er fischt da übrigens eine „Wand”-Pickerrute. Die originalen alten „Wand”-Ruten waren noch zarter.



Vielen Dank! Dieses Video kenne ich noch gar nicht, sicherlich Horizont-Erweiternd. :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Mini-Tellerbleie sind echt was fürs Auge, richtig „süß” verglichen mit dem typischen modernen Karpfenbleien oder den guten alten Sargbleien.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei den älteren englischen Autoren geht es eigentlich nur um den "last meter" und nur ganz selten um die Ruten und die Bissanzeige. Sie fischten eh fast nur die klassische Avonrute, ggf. mit dem Gewindeendring.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Mini-Tellerbleie sind echt was fürs Auge, richtig „süß” verglichen mit dem typischen modernen Karpfenbleien oder den guten alten Sargbleien.



Wirklich toll. Auch was fürs Auge. Muss da auch noch den Markt sondieren für ein paar schöne Schätze an Bleien wie diesen!

Würde zu meinem Liebling passen.






Und für dieses Gewässer dann garantiert im Einsatz:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ob damit eine fest verbaute Quivertip oder eine zum Einschrauben gemeint war, ist mir nicht klar.



Sowohl als auch, weil es ja nur eine Bissanzeige ist und die muss funktionieren. Wobei natürlich die fest eingespleißten Zitterspitzen die elegantere Lösung sind und den Ruten eine sehr schöne harmonische Biegekurve verleihen. Ich hab selber eine 1.00 lbs Specimen in 12 ft. von Fox mit einer langen 2 oz. Spitze. Da erzeugt ein guter Biss gleich eine Biegung über 50 cm und nicht bloss die paar Zentimeter, wie bei einer eingeschraubten, oder gesteckten Spitze. Richtig geil beim Nachtfischen auf gute Rotaugen, oder am Tag auf Döbel und Barsch.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wie lang ist sie, Deine Floatrute?
> Meine Schwingspitzruten haben alle entweder 2,90 oder 3Meter Länge und das paßt für mich, minimal kürzer wäre auch (für meine Anwendungen) praktikabel.
> An ne 3,60-Meter-Rute würd ich keine Schwingspitze hängen.



Ist 3,60. Wieso wäre das nicht praktikabel? Wegen dem Handling am verwachsenen Gewässer?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Fantastic Fishing: http://www.dinsmores.co.uk/viewcategory.asp?catId=12 Dinsmores macht ne Menge feine Sachen, Bombs in verschiedenen Ausführungen bis runter zu 3,5 Gramm. Ich hab mich da vor ein paar Jahren mal eingedeckt.
Die Bombs von Disnmores sind brüniert (?), auf jeden Fall glänzen die nicht wie viele hier erhältliche Bleie, die aus welchem Grund auch immer (Legierung?) nicht anlaufen wollen und mit einem wasserfesten Filzer unauffälliger gemacht werden sollten.
Die würfelförmigen „Bombs” find ich auch ganz gut, die kommen von „Guru”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Fantastic Fishing: http://www.dinsmores.co.uk/viewcategory.asp?catId=12 Dinsmores macht ne Menge feine Sachen, Bombs in verschiedenen Ausführungen bis runter zu 3,5 Gramm. Ich hab mich da vor ein paar Jahren mal eingedeckt.
> Die Bombs von Disnmores sind brüniert (?), auf jeden Fall glänzen die nicht wie viele hier erhältliche Bleie, die aus welchem Grund auch immer (Legierung?) nicht anlaufen wollen und mit einem wasserfesten Filzer unauffälliger gemacht werden sollten.
> Die würfelförmigen „Bombs” find ich auch ganz gut, die kommen von „Guru”.



Klasse.

Genau das hat mich so extrem an die Bleien geärgert, dieses quasi schon auffordernde "Beiß bloss nicht". Ich hab das Teil in die letzte schlammige Pampe geworfen gehabt, in der Hoffnung es dunkel ab, keine Chance.

Sinkt ja auch kaum ein, so nen *Teller*blei. :q  Ich werde wohl einige dieser Traumstücke auf der Page abgreifen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist 3,60. Wieso wäre das nicht praktikabel? Wegen dem Handling am verwachsenen Gewässer?



Ja, genau, ich angele viel an verwachsenen Gewässern und 2,90 Meter Länge sind da prima.

Für andere Bedingungen sind 3,60 Meter vielleicht okay. Wird auch praktiziert, siehe hier: http://www.anglingtimes.co.uk/advice/tactics/articles/how-to-catch-bream-from-fenland-drains

Es wurden auch immer wieder längere Schwingspitz-Ruten produziert, aber etwa 3 Meter sind wohl die klassische Länge.

Hab gerade gesehen, daß Askari (man mag von denen halten, was man will, ich bleib da mal neutral) eine 2,90-Swingtip-Rute komplett mit Spitze günstig anbietet. Ob die was taugt - keine Ahnung. 
PS: Natürlich lassen sich Schwingspitz-Ruten mit Gewinde-Endring auch ohne die „Schwinge” fischen, mit anderen Arten der Bißanzeige.

Petri, Georg.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gebt glänzende Bleie über Nacht in ein Glas Cola, dann hat es sich so etwas von ausgeglänzt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Gebt glänzende Bleie über Nacht in ein Glas Cola, dann hat es sich so etwas von ausgeglänzt.



Danke für den Tipp, daß ist doch endlich mal ne sinnvolle Verwendung für die Coffeinbrause ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen, daß Askari (man mag von denen halten, was man will, ich bleib da mal neutral) eine 2,90-Swingtip-Rute komplett mit Spitze günstig anbietet. Ob die was taugt - keine Ahnung.
> Petri, Georg.


 
 Die habe ich, und im Grunde macht sie keine schlechte Figur. Die Schwingspitzengummis sind m.E. nach ein bissl zu lang, und ´bei den Bibberspitzen sollte eine etwas stärkere dabei sein, die mitgelieferten sind nämlich etwas zart. Habe mir ne 1,5 oz  Glas dafür zurechtgeschmirgelt (aua, aua..). 2,4 mm Spitzen dürften aber passen. Aktion ist schon durchgehend, und wenn mans verlangt wirft die gerne ein 30-35 g Körbchen. Einfaches Ledger steht íhr aber schon am besten. Ist nicht unrobust, ohne Spitzen quasi ne mini-Avon. Auch schöner schlanker Griff und matter Blank. Auch wenn sie aus der Askai-"Gosse" kommt, versteht sie sich mit meiner Ray Walton wunderbar, ein ganz süsses Pärchen. Am kleinenverwucherten Fluss kann sie glaub ich richtig toll sein. Sicher werde ich aber erst sein, wenn ich mal alleine mit ihr losgezogen bin.
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die habe ich, und im Grunde macht sie keine schlechte Figur. Die Schwingspitzengummis sind m.E. nach ein bissl zu lang, und ´bei den Bibberspitzen sollte eine etwas stärkere dabei sein, die mitgelieferten sind nämlich etwas zart. Habe mir ne 1,5 oz  Glas dafür zurechtgeschmirgelt (aua, aua..). 2,4 mm Spitzen dürften aber passen. Aktion ist schon durchgehend, und wenn mans verlangt wirft die gerne ein 30-35 g Körbchen. Einfaches Ledger steht íhr aber schon am besten. Ist nicht unrobust, ohne Spitzen quasi ne mini-Avon. Auch schöner schlanker Griff und matter Blank. Auch wenn sie aus der Askai-"Gosse" kommt, versteht sie sich mit meiner Ray Walton wunderbar, ein ganz süsses Pärchen. Am kleinenverwucherten Fluss kann sie glaub ich richtig toll sein. Sicher werde ich aber erst sein, wenn ich mal alleine mit ihr losgezogen bin.
> hg
> Minimax



Danke für die Info und viel Spaß/Erfolg beim Fischen damit! 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir die gleiche Rute meinen, die von mir genannte „Kogha Viper Swingtip” kommt wohl ohne Bibberspitzen, nur mit einer „Schwinge”.

Aktuell 40 Euro, das ist wohl ein faires Angebot für jeden, der mal in das Schwingspitzangeln reinschnuppern möchte und wie gesagt läßt sie sich natürlich auch ohne „Schwinge” fischen.

PS: An einer Schwingspitze kann man natürlich auch ein Knicklicht montieren, passende Halter gibts von Stonfo.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Info und viel Spaß/Erfolg beim Fischen damit!
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir die gleiche Rute meinen, die von mir genannte „Kogha Viper Swingtip”.



 Hoppla, sorry, ich meinte die Kogha Classy Angler Duo. 
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe diesen Sommer gut Erfahrungen mit Erdbeeraromen gemacht. Überlege, den Sirup von eingemachten Erdbeeren zum anfeuchten zu nehmen. Zu krass? Wenn dann eher als aromix Alternative? Sollte das Futter herber und salziger werden? Ich hab bisher meist mein standardfutter etwas mehr gesalzen und bis zum Frost zumindest passabel gefangen. Verzichte auf Partikel und mach högschtens mal ein paar tote Maden in einzelne Körbe rein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Sommer gut Erfahrungen mit Erdbeeraromen gemacht. Überlege, den Sirup von eingemachten Erdbeeren zum anfeuchten zu nehmen. Zu krass? Wenn dann eher als aromix Alternative? Sollte das Futter herber und salziger werden? Ich hab bisher meist mein standardfutter etwas mehr gesalzen und bis zum Frost zumindest passabel gefangen. Verzichte auf Partikel und mach högschtens mal ein paar tote Maden in einzelne Körbe rein



Salzig fängt meiner Meinung nach immer gut, während bestimmte Aromen immer eine Bank sind, aber irgendwie eher generell zum Fisch eingestellt sind. Für mich macht es keinen Unterschied ob:

Erbeer, Banane oder Kirsche. Für ist es vielmehr Fruchtig, Fischig oder Herb. Generell bin ich beim Anmischen von Aromen im Lockfutter sehr dezent unterwegs. Ich sprühe mit kleinen Bestäubern ab und an den Korb voll um eine kleine Note ins Wasser zu bringen.

Ist ein wenig wie Dips, da steckt viel glauben drin. Beim Method Feedern stellte man ja auch fest das es eher die Farbe ist, die Fängt und nicht der Geschmack eines Boilies.

Umso mehr die Fische fressen, umso mehr Eiweiße wollen sie. Diese Tendenz bestimmt mein Futter, Geruch und das Flavour. Keine sinnlosen Experimente mehr, weil jeder Tag anders ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kopiere mal aus FB:

Abpfiff, das Spiel aus! Hegefischen am Hafen solide auf einem 7 Platz abgeschlossen. Dabei sollte sich zeigen das mein Bauchgefühl richtig war und ich mit wenig Fisch und einem harten Kampf am Wasser rechnen musste.
Bei Dauerregen und mäßigen Temperaturen fiel jeder Handschritt schwer und ungewohnt aus, weil einfach alles Nass war. So machte ich mich ans Aufbauen, stellte meine Ruten für die verschiedenen Bahnen ein. Ich hatte 3 Setups. Für den Nahbereich auf Kleinfisch, für die mittlere Bahn und eine Feederrute auf 40 Meter.

Ich legte dabei 3 verschiedene Futterplätze mit verschiedenen Beigaben und einer anderen Präsentation an, weil ich nicht sicher war, welcher Fisch nun im Rennen sein würde und vor allem auf welcher Distanz.

Ich begann mit der kurzen Bahn und bekam recht schnell Ükel für die Wertung ans Band, ließ nach 5 Fischen die kurze Bahn ruhen und wechselte auf die Lange. Dort hieß es warten. Meine Nebenmänner hatten ebenfalls wenig bis keinen Fischkontakt.

Nach einer Stunde ging ich wieder auf Ukelei, in der Hoffnung noch etwas Gewicht und ein kleines Polster anlegen zu können. Ich glaube nach weiteren 10 Fischen, innerhalb von 15 Minuten, fing mein unmittelbarer Nachbar eine gute Brasse.
Ich ging sofort auf die gleiche Bahn und wartete einfach zu Lang auf einen Biss. Das kostet Zeit und verunsichert. 

Währendessen fing er eine weitere Brassen von 800 Gramm und mir war klar, das ich einen großen Fehler gemacht habe.
Das restliche Teilnehmerfeld fing immer mal wieder einen Fisch, ich habe meinen Vorsprung auf die anderen Teilnehmer möglicherweise verspielt. Also wieder auf die kurze Bahn gewechselt und in den letzten 20 Minuten nochmals 6 Ukelei gefangen und einen kleinen Döbel.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, hätte ich meine Strategie auf Kleinfisch durchgezogen und meine Taktung nicht unterbrochen, ich hätte noch 2 bis 3 Plätze nach vorne rutschen können, sogar müssen. So hieß das Ergebnis in 3h 22 Fische mit 890 Gramm an einem Fischarmen, nassen, aber tollen motivierendem Tag voller Erkenntnisse.

Platz 1 ging mit ungefähr 4000 Gramm aus dem Rennen
Platz 2 lag bei 2,700 Gramm
Platz 3 mit 2,600 Gramm.

Danach fiel das Gewicht gut ab. Die 4 wäre locker machbar gewesen, aber ich bin halt ein Idiot. Schade, hätte, wäre, wenn! So macht Angeln spaß. Ein gut organisiertes Event mit tollen Mitstreitern. Nächstes Jahr wieder.

( Ausführlichen Nachbericht gibt es auch noch, Bilder waren bei dem Regen aber einfach nicht drin, ich Schuster aber einfach mal was zusammen was symbolisch und Sinngemäß die Sache wiedergeben wird)
Tight Lines

_____________________________-

Ich kotze immernoch richtig Hart ab. Platz 4 wäre so einfach gewesen. Aber da siehste mal, wie wichtig ein zweiter Mann sein kann, der dir sagt was die Teilnehmer fangen um sich Strategisch auszurichten. Ich fand das immer albern, jetzt weiß ich das es das nicht ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für den Bericht! Auch wenn ich nie ein Hegefischen in  Art machen würde, so les ich ea doch ganz gerne.

Zu deiner vorherigen Aussage über Futter: je mehr die fische futtern um so mehr Protein würde bedeuten, jetzt proteinarm und eher süß? zu fischen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu deiner vorherigen Aussage über Futter: je mehr die fische futtern um so mehr Protein würde bedeuten, jetzt proteinarm und eher süß? zu fischen?



Ich hab da einfach vergessen hinzuzufügen:

Im Herbst geht das Kraut zurück, die Kleinstlebewesen verschwinden, wohin auch immer, die natürliche Nahrung minimiert sich, die Fische müssen aber für den Winter zulegen. Jetzt wird richtig losgelegt, es wird mehr Zeit für Nahrungssuche aufgebracht, weil ja auch weniger im Wasser ist.

Das kannst du Ausnutzen! Salz ist wichtig, weil Mangelstoff und aus was bestehen denn Insekten und Wassertierchen? Richtig aus Eiweiß. Das sammeln unsere Kollegen doch am Liebsten ein. Deswegen habe ich den Begriff Friedfisch auch nie verstanden, es sind doch gar keine! :vik:



> Danke für den Bericht! Auch wenn ich nie ein Hegefischen in  Art machen würde, so les ich ea doch ganz gerne.



Ich glaube 4 Veranstaltungen im Monat würde ich auch nicht überleben, aber es macht auch unheimlich Spaß, das muss man so sagen. Wenn die Truppen und Leute das echt auch gemeinschaftlich sehen, dann ist es wie nen Familienausflug.

Ich hatte heute meine Regenjacke vergessen, da kommt ein Typ mit dem ich 1x einen Tag vorher gesprochen hatte und reicht mir eine Rüber.

Während des Angelns mit den Leuten gesprochen. Der Erste vom heutigen Tag saß neben mir, wir haben locker durch die Hose gesprochen ohne zu Krampfen. Ich habs halt nur verkackt, weil ich nen Switch drin hatte der Unsinnig war. Sehr schlechte Entscheidung getroffen. Hätte ich gewusst das die anderen nicht so pralle gefangen haben hätte ich steil auf 100 Ükel geangelt.........


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab an so einem Hegefischen noch nie teilgenommen, wenn man das Wettstippen auf Mini-Karauschen im Dorfteich in meiner Kindheit mal ausklammert (wer hat als erster 50 Stück).

Gut zu hören/lesen, wie gut die Stimmung war, aber suboptimale Bedingungen wie Regen verstärken vielleicht das Gemeinschaftsgefühl.


Ich werds morgen ruhig und klassisch angehen lassen, kleiner Waldteich in meiner Umgebung, eine Schwingspitzrute mit Mais, Wurm oder Made/Caster am festen Paternoster und wohl noch ne zweite Rute sehr ufernah, aber seitlich etwas entfernt von meinem „Ansitz”, mit nem fetten Köder ausgelegt. 
Dank der nimmersatten Giebel werd ich wohl nicht Schneider bleiben, vielleicht kommt noch ein Karpfen oder eine Schleie rum.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab an so einem Hegefischen noch nie teilgenommen, wenn man das Wettstippen auf Mini-Karauschen im Dorfteich in meiner Kindheit mal ausklammert (wer hat als erster 50 Stück).
> 
> Gut zu hören/lesen, wie gut die Stimmung war, aber suboptimale Bedingungen wie Regen verstärken vielleicht das Gemeinschaftsgefühl.
> 
> 
> Ich werds morgen ruhig und klassisch angehen lassen, kleiner Waldteich in meiner Umgebung, eine Schwingspitzrute mit Mais, Wurm oder Made/Caster am festen Paternoster und wohl noch ne zweite Rute sehr ufernah, aber seitlich etwas entfernt von meinem „Ansitz”, mit nem fetten Köder ausgelegt.
> Dank der nimmersatten Giebel werd ich wohl nicht Schneider bleiben, vielleicht kommt noch ein Karpfen oder eine Schleie rum.



Hegeangeln macht mir immer unheimlich Spaß, weil es einfach so viele Fertigkeiten abfordert, die ich sonst gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Nebst Kenntnisse über den Fisch musst du ja auch Wurftechnisch was drauf haben, sonst gibts vom Nebenmann gleich Nackenschelle. :q

Du musst taktieren und immer auch ein wenig Pokern, weil es nie berechenbar ist. Der Rahmen der Veranstaltung muss aber passen, umso mehr Teilnehmer, desto Verkrampfter wird es. Koppeln muss auch unheimlich toll sein, wenn man einen Partner hat und mit diesem sich abspricht und dicht an dicht versucht auf allen Wegen an Fisch zu kommen.

Dir natürlich viel Petri Heil am Waldteich! ( Ich hab erst 1 Giebel in meinem ganzen Leben gefangen )


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei uns gibt es so eine Art „Anangeln” als Gemeinschaftsangeln, das habe ich bisher immer aus Termingründen verpaßt. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr. 
Ist allerdings eher eine Art Geselligkeitsangeln, um es mal so zu formulieren ;-) 

Eine Hegefischen gibt es in meiner Umgebung nicht, jedenfalls ist mir da noch nichts zu Ohren gekommen. 

Die Giebel haben hierzulande in einigen (etlichen?) Gewässern die Karausche verdrängt, wenn ich den Berichten anderer Angler glauben darf. Schade, ist aber so und nachträglich kaum zu ändern.

In England gibt es Projekte, wo geeignete Gewässer gezielt mit „reinrassigen” Karauschen besetzt werden, um der Spezies eine Zukunft abseits der kommerziellen Angelteiche zu geben. 

In dem Waldteich soll es neben den Giebeln tatsächlich auch Karauschen geben, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück. Ansonsten ist jeder Fisch, der mich entschneidert, aufs herzlichste willkommen.

Petri und einen guten Start in die Woche, Georg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geht euch das auch manchmal so? Ich wollte eigentlich Method Feedern, war aber reichlich Essen bei Oma zu Mittag. Danach geht bekanntlich für 2 Stunden und länger nichts. Da es auch zeitiger dunkel wird, ist der Tag in Punkto Angeln gelaufen.

Nur bei mir der Fall oder gängige Realität?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gängige Realität. Ich habe erst angelfenster wenn Kind  und hund versorgt sind - und garnet mal selten ziehe ich dann die Couch mit meiner Familie der angelei vor. Außer wenn meine Frau sehr mitteilungsbedürftig ist


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> war aber reichlich Essen bei Oma zu Mittag. Danach geht bekanntlich für 2 Stunden und länger nichts.
> 
> Nur bei mir der Fall oder gängige Realität?


jauu....kenn ich.... es schmeckt zu gut....noch ein Nachschlag und schon ist die Anziehungskraft vom Sofa groß wie ein starker Magnet. |rolleyes

In den ersten ein, zwei Stunden hätte ich mich sowieso nicht bewegen können :m

Nach zwei, drei Stunden Verdauungszeit ärger ich mich allerdings das ich nicht zum Wasser gefahren bin #q

|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Geht euch das auch manchmal so? Ich wollte eigentlich Method Feedern, war aber reichlich Essen bei Oma zu Mittag. Danach geht bekanntlich für 2 Stunden und länger nichts. Da es auch zeitiger dunkel wird, ist der Tag in Punkto Angeln gelaufen.
> 
> Nur bei mir der Fall oder gängige Realität?


Da bin ich aber beruhigt und ich dachte schon das ist altersbedingt :q
Davon abgesehen, erst meine Kinder 
Und dann ich, wenn dann noch zeit und Lust vorhanden ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> jauu....kenn ich.... es schmeckt zu gut....noch ein Nachschlag und schon ist die Anziehungskraft vom Sofa groß wie ein starker Magnet. |rolleyes
> 
> In den ersten ein, zwei Stunden hätte ich mich sowieso nicht bewegen können :m
> 
> Nach zwei, drei Stunden Verdauungszeit ärger ich mich allerdings das ich nicht zum Wasser gefahren bin #q
> 
> |wavey:



Ich ärgere mich auch gerade, weil ich Bilder vom Method Feedern brauche und das Wetter für diese Woche kaum besser wird. Stört mich zwar nicht, aber vom Gefühl her kraucht eine Erkältung an. Könnte eine ruhige Woche werden, aber die Hoffnung bleibt.......



> Da bin ich aber beruhigt und ich dachte schon das ist altersbedingt
> Davon abgesehen, erst meine Kinder
> Und dann ich, wenn dann noch zeit und Lust vorhanden ist.



Nee du, das hat mit dem Alter nichts zu tun. Ich bin auch einer dieser Menschen, die Morgens nichts essen, wenn ich dann mal später aufstehe, gegen 10uhr, 2 Stunden später nen fettes Essen hatte, gehts gleich in den Rückwärtsgang Richtung Bett und Couch. Da geht dann einfach nichts mehr.

Dafür hatte ich aber Zeit bissel was an der Homepage zu drehen, also doch ein Bisschen am Wasser gewesen. :q


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da es ja jetzt schon immer früh dunkel wird und ich nach dem essen auch eine Couch brauche ,gehe ich derzeit morgens in der früh ans Wasser.
Um vier aufstehen ist zwar nicht meins aber sonst komme ich im Moment garnicht mehr an den See.
Bis jetzt läuft es mit den Fischen auch Super und je nach Witterung werde ich das auch noch den Oktober beibehalten.
Nach dem Fischen noch Reitstall mit meiner jüngeren Tochter ,wieder nachhause ,eben satt Essen  und dann...............
erst mal ab auf die Couch.:q


----------



## Franky

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Watt meinst wo ich drauf rumflätze :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da es ja jetzt schon immer früh dunkel wird und ich nach dem essen auch eine Couch brauche ,gehe ich derzeit morgens in der früh ans Wasser.
> Um vier aufstehen ist zwar nicht meins aber sonst komme ich im Moment garnicht mehr an den See.
> Bis jetzt läuft es mit den Fischen auch Super und je nach Witterung werde ich das auch noch den Oktober beibehalten.
> Nach dem Fischen noch Reitstall mit meiner jüngeren Tochter ,wieder nachhause ,eben satt Essen  und dann...............
> erst mal ab auf die Couch.:q



Ich bin absolut kein Frühaufsteher, nie gewesen. Deswegen sieht man mich in der Regel vor 14.00Uhr auch nie am Wasser. Da gehen mir die Weisheiten über Beißzeiten geflogen am Hintern vorbei. 

05.00Uhr aufstehen, mit dem Hund raus, Kaffee trinken und losfahren dauert auch wieder ne gute Stunde, da biste am Wasser und wunderst dich in der Regel warum die morgendliche Zeit schon wieder vorbei ist.

Ist aber tatsächlich Typenabhängig. Ich mach gerne bis es Dunkel wird, andere fangen halt gern im Dunkeln an. :g


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da es ja jetzt schon immer früh dunkel wird und ich nach dem essen auch eine Couch brauche ,gehe ich derzeit morgens in der früh ans Wasser.
> Um vier aufstehen ist zwar nicht meins aber sonst komme ich im Moment garnicht mehr an den See.


ich find´s ja gerade gut, daß es wieder früher dunkel wird. verbringe deshalb auch wieder deutlich mehr zeit am wasser.
jo, vier uhr morgens aufstehen geht gar nicht, dann lieber bis vier, bzw. sechs/sieben/acht uhr durchmachen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehe ich genauso. Lieber abends/nachmittags am Wasser und bis zul vormittag des folgetages durchangeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe soeben eine neue Welt entdeckt. Ich kann ja auch gebündeltes Wissen einer Angelart wie Feedern als Ebook veröffentlichen.

Das Schreiben fällt mir leicht, die Umsetzung sowieso, die Bilder sind vorhanden und kommen Wöchentlich dazu. Inhalte auf der Homepage habe ich, die Zusammengefasst in der Länge an Wörtern für ein Ebook auf 200 Seiten kommen würde.

Brauchbare Idee oder Nonsens?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich find es super aber verdienen wirste nix. Ein Fundiertes Feederbuch wiederum könnte evtl. Lohnend sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich find es super aber verdienen wirste nix. Ein Fundiertes Feederbuch wiederum könnte evtl. Lohnend sein.



Ein Buch wirft auch nicht mehr ab, weil auch wieder 10 Leute mehr daran verdienen wollen würden. Eher sortiere ich das Buch als "Content" zur Homepage ein, aber als gebündeltes Werk.

Bei einem Preis von 4,99 Euro verdienst du 2,5 Euro ungefähr. Tendenz steigend, mit dem Preis, aber mal ehrlich, ich will kein Lebemann werden mit dem Angeln, sondern maximal ein kleines zusätzliches Standbein aufbauen.

Es wird ja auch nicht nur 1 Ebook, sondern mehrere. Aber ausführlicher, mehr Bilder und zentrierter auf ein Thema. Ich hab da gestern beim Lesen einiges zu aufgegriffen und fand die Idee recht nett.

Kein Mensch kauft sich ein Buch übers Feedern für 14,99. Schon eher schnelle Lektüre. Aber, es muss auch durchdacht sein, allerdings kann ich dabei nichts verlieren, weil kein Einsatz, nur Zeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann bin ich kein Mensch 
Generell kauf ich mir gern angelbücher, werde mir beizeiten auch mal welche aus dem Vereinigten Königreich besorgen...
Davon ab würde ich bei den üblichen Verlagen (Salmo, Kosmos und wie sie alle heissen) mal anklopfen ob Interesse besteht. Am Ende wirst du der Feeder-Hänel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann bin ich kein Mensch
> Generell kauf ich mir gern angelbücher, werde mir beizeiten auch mal welche aus dem Vereinigten Königreich besorgen...
> Davon ab würde ich bei den üblichen Verlagen (Salmo, Kosmos und wie sie alle heissen) mal anklopfen ob Interesse besteht. Am Ende wirst du der Feeder-Hänel



Feeder-Hänel :m

Ich versuche eben über viele Wege einfach eine Existenz mit meinem Hobby aufbauen zu können ohne dabei den Spaß zu verlieren. Wenn du eine Firma aufmachst oder dich mit dem Angeln zu sehr in eine Richtung drängst könnte schnell der Spaß verloren gehen.

Schreiben ist schon Klasse. Da werde ich auch dran ansetzen, wenn die Zeit es zulässt, kommt noch Youtube als Medium hinterher. Videos übers Friedfischangeln ohne massivem Einfluss von Marken oder einem Hauch Hegeangeln gibts ja so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Die wenigen Kanäle dich ich kenne wirken mir immer so...verkrampft bemüht.

Was ich vorhabe ist aber beinahe schon ein 5 Jahresplan, da kommst du keinen Tag mehr ums Angeln rum. Fetzt! #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Solltest Du auf jeden Fall schreiben- sag ich mal nicht ganz uneigennützig.

 Ich kauf mir gern mal ein Angelbuch, auch ältere. Was mir an den heutigen nicht so zusagt, ist der geringe Umfang und das ungünstige Verhältnis Text-Bilder: Man hat manchmal den Eindruck, ein Angelmagazin mit Tipps zu lesen. Besonders mit Fangfotos des Autors. Natürlich kann man heut auch noch kaum was anderes an den Mann bringen. Aber ein richtiger Brummer, ein Kompendium des z.B. Friedfischangelns auf dem heutigen Stand der Kunst und des Materials, das wär schon was, wie der von dem Borne, oder Wilsons Method Manual, oder Willock, coarse fishing. Und der Alte Zeiske
 hat auch gute Sachen geschrieben (abgesehen von den Kapiteln zur Überlegenheit des Sozialismus..)
 Wichtig neben dem Text sind finde ich auch immer Montagediagramme und "Lageskizzen" verschiedener Gewässertypen.
 Was ich auch sehr gerne mag sind Artikel/Essaysammlungen verschiedener Angler zu einem gemeinsamen Thema.

 Son EBook mit allen Tipps und Kniffen und Index wär als PDF schon cool, hätt man auch immer am Wasser dabei (Aha, Ostwind, kleiner Fluss, Wasser trüb, was hat denn der Fantastic dazu geschrieben..)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Solltest Du auf jeden Fall schreiben- sag ich mal nicht ganz uneigennützig.
> 
> Ich kauf mir gern mal ein Angelbuch, auch ältere. Was mir an den heutigen nicht so zusagt, ist der geringe Umfang und das ungünstige Verhältnis Text-Bilder: Man hat manchmal den Eindruck, ein Angelmagazin mit Tipps zu lesen. Besonders mit Fangfotos des Autors. Natürlich kann man heut auch noch kaum was anderes an den Mann bringen. Aber ein richtiger Brummer, ein Kompendium des z.B. Friedfischangelns auf dem heutigen Stand der Kunst und des Materials, das wär schon was, wie der von dem Borne, oder Wilsons Method Manual, oder Willock, coarse fishing. Und der Alte Zeiske
> hat auch gute Sachen geschrieben (abgesehen von den Kapiteln zur Überlegenheit des Sozialismus..)
> Wichtig neben dem Text sind finde ich auch immer Montagediagramme und "Lageskizzen" verschiedener Gewässertypen.
> Was ich auch sehr gerne mag sind Artikel/Essaysammlungen verschiedener Angler zu einem gemeinsamen Thema.
> 
> Son EBook mit allen Tipps und Kniffen und Index wär als PDF schon cool, hätt man auch immer am Wasser dabei (Aha, Ostwind, kleiner Fluss, Wasser trüb, was hat denn der Fantastic dazu geschrieben..)



Deswegen gestalte ich meine Fangberichte auf der Homepage auch immer sehr, sehr Umfangreich mit recht viel Text. Weil ich eines selbst nicht mag, eben die geringe Veranschaulichung durch Text und die Flut an Bildern ohne Input. (Dr. Catch)

Bei solchen Werken ist es auch gar nicht Nötig extrem Professionell zu sein. Die Struktur ist vielmehr entscheidend. Von der Historie des Gerätes, bis hin zum Aufbau dessen, dem Einsatzgebiet, der Angelei damit, den Technicken und Zielfische und den Gewässern im Zusammenspiel.

Wenn ich jetzt über den Winkelpicker schreiben würde, wären garantiert 150 Seiten drin. Problematisch allerdings wären Bilder aus der Historie, alte Geräte, um den Werdegang dieser Ruten im Ansatz zu beschreiben. Der Rest ist ja mehr oder weniger schon da oder in Planung. Geht alles Hand in Hand mit der Homepage.

Alleine Montagen sind schon ein interessantes Feld. Nur die Skizzen dazu anzufertigen, das ist noch nichts, was ich bisher angefasst habe. Aber:







:m:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn das Hobby zum Beruf wird ist das Hobby im Ar***  Bin gespannt was da kommen mag


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn das Hobby zum Beruf wird ist das Hobby im Ar***  Bin gespannt was da kommen mag



Ach quatsch, ich versuche ja Autark im Sinne dessen zu bleiben und nicht irgendwelche Firmenkataloge abzuarbeiten. Das Wirkt doch sowieso nicht.

Hab das letztens auch jemandem erklärt: Der normale Angler will keine Sitzkiepe, 10m langen Setzkescher, 20 verschiedene Köder und 5 augebaute Ruten sehen.

Das ist mehr das Wettbewerbsangeln und eine Ganz andere Zielgruppe, hat sich aber in den Köpfen so etabliert. Man versucht zwanghaft beim Friedfischen so eine Art Abkopplung und Elitismus zu etablieren. Wie das Karpfenangeln, das sich in eine eigene Sektion gedrängt hat, obwohl die Dinger nicht anders sind als andere Friedfische.

Ist halt alles Top oder Flop, in diese Sektion, auch schon bei meinem eigenen Denken, zähle ich nicht. Ich bin Angler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich will Angeln. 

Der Wind ist aber so heftig draußen, da geht nichts!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will Angeln.
> 
> Der Wind ist aber so heftig draußen, da geht nichts!



Mir gehts genauso. Aber der prasselnde Dauerregen hier nervt mich mehr als der Wind.
Vielleicht morgen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso. Aber der prasselnde Dauerregen hier nervt mich mehr als der Wind.
> Vielleicht morgen...



Bisschen Wind und Regen sind ja kein Thema, ich bin da schon einer der sehr anpassungsfähigen Typen, der Wind ist aber so stark, das die Büsche vor der Tür auf den Boden gedrückt werden, ich auf dem Balkon alles sichern musste.

Da kannst du schon wegen der Gefahr fallender Bäume nicht angeln!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier ists genauso. Vllt. wird's zum Wochenende besser? Ich hab dann zum Trost nen Weilchen im Angelladen rumgelungert. Draussen flogen die Passanten vorbei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Draussen flogen die Passanten vorbei.



:q:q:q:q:q

Wetter.com sagt, das Wetter bleibt ungefähr so. Die Jungs haben mich noch nie hängen gelassen und arbeiten sehr genau. Nimmt der Wind ab, geh ich ne Runde Ultraleicht Pickern an einer Windstillen Ecke mit sehr wenig Tackle.

Die angelfreie Zeit ist nicht so verkehrt, kann ich andere Dinge fokussieren, aber das Ermüdet ungleich schneller und macht mich wuschig ohne Ende.

Bis zum Ende der Woche halte ich das aus. Ist es dann nicht besser, stelle ich mich mit 100g Futterkörben in den Wind, ist mir dann vollkommen egal!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal ne Sachfrage, hier treibt sich ja jede Menge Friedfischkompetenz rum. Parallel nutz ich natürlich die SuFu, aber massgeschneiderte Antworten sind immer schön. 

 Ich fütter viel mit Maden und bilde mir ein ganz gut mit ihnen umgehen zu können. Ich kann das castern beschleunigen oder rauszögern, kenn den Maismehltrick, weiss das viel Sägemehl die Haltbarkeit erhöht etc.

 Jedenfalls: Wie lange sind Maden maximal haltbar- welche tricks/Temperaturen/lagerbedingungen helfen dies zu erreichen? Was kann man noch machen?

 Hintergrund ist, ich krieg bald ein Gebinde der kleinen Krabbler, in das ich grosse Hoffnungen setze und daher so lange verwenden möchte wie möglich.

 Ich dank euch shonmal für die Antworten,
 hg
 Minímax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mal ne Sachfrage, hier treibt sich ja jede Menge Friedfischkompetenz rum. Parallel nutz ich natürlich die SuFu, aber massgeschneiderte Antworten sind immer schön.
> 
> Ich fütter viel mit Maden und bilde mir ein ganz gut mit ihnen umgehen zu können. Ich kann das castern beschleunigen oder rauszögern, kenn den Maismehltrick, weiss das viel Sägemehl die Haltbarkeit erhöht etc.
> 
> Jedenfalls: Wie lange sind Maden maximal haltbar- welche tricks/Temperaturen/lagerbedingungen helfen dies zu erreichen? Was kann man noch machen?
> 
> Hintergrund ist, ich krieg bald ein Gebinde der kleinen Krabbler, in das ich grosse Hoffnungen setze und daher so lange verwenden möchte wie möglich.
> 
> Ich dank euch shonmal für die Antworten,
> hg
> Minímax



Ich habe es noch nie geschafft länger als 6 Wochen Maden im Kühlschrank zu lagern. Zum einen schrumpft die Kolonie, zum anderen Sterben sie.

Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Maden. Die Castermaden, die recht schnell verpuppen und italienische, welche länger halten. Frag mich nicht wieso. 

Generell wechsel ich jede Woche einmal die Sägespäne, öffne alle 3 Tage den Deckel und lasse sie 1x pro Woche durchs Sieb laufen. Bei der Kälte im Kühlschrank liege ich bei 2 Grad. Zu kalt wars noch nicht, ich hatte es aber auch schon, das mir die Würmer eingefroren sind, weil ich experimentierte.

Muss ich mal Thermometer reinpacken, dann kann ich dir die genaue Temp. durchgeben ( Hersteller sagt eben nach Stufen aus, was ich aber bezweifle). Stufe 5 ist aktuell für eingestellt. Pinkies sind da einfach besser vom Handling her. Die Halten gern mal 6 Monate und länger!

Ich halte immer 1/2 Liter zusammen in Boxen. Gut auch, das du die Frage stellst, so genau habe ich das auf der Homepage gar nicht behandelt!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

6 Wochen wär ein Quantensprung. Kühlschranktemperatur kann ich beliebig regeln, hab nur Wurst und Bier drin- lediglich auf die Würmer muss ich Rücksicht nehmen.
 Wo krieg ich extrasägemehl- im Baumarkt lieb fragen? oder ich kauf einfach räuchermehl.

 Aber 6 Wochen wären ausreichend. 1l hätt ich nach max. 4 Ansitzen ohnehin verbraucht- normalerweise 1/2 l pro Ansitz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> 6 Wochen wär ein Quantensprung. Kühlschranktemperatur kann ich beliebig regeln, hab nur Wurst und Bier drin- lediglich auf die Würmer muss ich Rücksicht nehmen.
> Wo krieg ich extrasägemehl- im Baumarkt lieb fragen? oder ich kauf einfach räuchermehl.
> 
> Aber 6 Wochen wären ausreichend. 1l hätt ich nach max. 4 Ansitzen ohnehin verbraucht- normalerweise 1/2 l pro Ansitz.



Sägespäne hab ich immer vom Holz machen mit meinem Vater über. Im Baumarkt, aber auch in der Tierhaltung für Meerschweine etc. dürftest du fündig werden. Wichtig dabei ist nur, das es nicht so grob ist, sonst kannst du mit dem Trennen und Sieben eine neue Laufbahn anstreben.

Wichtig ist eben, nicht alles zusammen zu lagern, den Maden in den Boxen platz zu geben. Zuviele auf einem Haufen erzeugen wärme, da gibt es kleinste Bewegungen und das Treibt den Prozess der Verpuppung einfach voran.

6 Wochen ist aber auch das Maximum. Solange lagere ich meine Maden aber selten, bis dahin sind sie Leer.

Die Maden müssen auch mit klar erkennbarem Magen geliefert werden. Ist dieser nicht mehr zu sehen, sind sie schon älter, da hilft kein Tipp der Welt mehr. Der Magen kann schwarz oder weiß sein. Je nach dem, was gefüttert wurde!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Statt Säge- oder Maismehl geht auch Grundfutter gut, vorzugsweise ohne grobe Partikel.

Ansonsten: mach die Hälfte kaputt und  frier sie ein, die kommen dannbins futter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Statt Säge- oder Maismehl geht auch Grundfutter gut, vorzugsweise ohne grobe Partikel.
> 
> Ansonsten: mach die Hälfte kaputt und  frier sie ein, die kommen dannbins futter



Das Futter geht natürlich auch, dabei muss mich aber sagen, das es doch schnell backig wird und die Maden schneller nass sind, weil Lockfutter sich schneller sättigte.

Tote Maden müssen nicht ins Futter, sie sind auch am Haken richtig, richtig gute Köder! :g


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das sind ja gute Tips. Hier mal mein daraus Abgeleiteter Massnahmen Katalog:
-Maden in kleineren Portionen in großen Behältern lagern
-Substrat Sägemehl. Futter backt nämlich, und Maismehl ebenso (Ich verwende es immer erst am Angeltag)
-Feines Holzmehl krieg ich bestimmt im Angelladen, die haben ja welches für ihre Maden. Oder ich kauf halt nen Beutel neutrales Räuchermehl, basta.
-Wöchentlich umtopfen, neues Substrat, Schluffen raus, Caster separieren
-Kühlschrank runterkühlen: Meiner war auf Stufe 1, also ganz schwach eingestellt. Aber ob meine lieben Wurmis sich dann noch wohlfühlen?

Das dürfte meine Adelsmaden -ich bin schon sehr gespannt lange frischhalten, und die normalos nehm ich halt Tageweise raus, wenn ich bei denen die Vercasterung starten will.
 Tote Maden hab ich irrationale Vorbehalte gegen, faktisch ist mir aber klar dass sie viele Vorteile haben. Aber.. nee.. das bring isch nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das sind ja gute Tips. Hier mal mein daraus Abgeleiteter Massnahmen Katalog:
> -Maden in kleineren Portionen in großen Behältern lagern
> -Substrat Sägemehl. Futter backt nämlich, und Maismehl ebenso (Ich verwende es immer erst am Angeltag)
> -Feines Holzmehl krieg ich bestimmt im Angelladen, die haben ja welches für ihre Maden. Oder ich kauf halt nen Beutel neutrales Räuchermehl, basta.
> -Wöchentlich umtopfen, neues Substrat, Schluffen raus, Caster separieren
> -Kühlschrank runterkühlen: Meiner war auf Stufe 1, also ganz schwach eingestellt. Aber ob meine lieben Wurmis sich dann noch wohlfühlen?
> 
> Das dürfte meine Adelsmaden -ich bin schon sehr gespannt lange frischhalten, und die normalos nehm ich halt Tageweise raus, wenn ich bei denen die Vercasterung starten will.
> Tote Maden hab ich irrationale Vorbehalte gegen, faktisch ist mir aber klar dass sie viele Vorteile haben. Aber.. nee.. das bring isch nicht.



Sieht gut aus! Bei den Würmern habe ich derweilen geteilte Erfahrungen gehabt. Auf Stufe 6 gings gar nicht, da war dann alles im Gemüsefach gefroren ( ich lagere dort meine Lebendköder, weil kein Gemüse kenne :m ), die Maden kamen gerade so durch, fing aber untenrum alles an zu frosten. Die Tauwürmer waren Formstabil. Da ging nichts mehr.

Auf Stufe 5 hielten Maden und Pinkies lang, Dendrobenas kamen super durch. Ich sammel die Tage auch nochmals Würmer und gebe dir Bescheid, wie sich das Ausging, auf Stufe 5.

Nehme aber an, das es Klappt. Sind ca. 2 Grad und da friert nichts.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Futter geht natürlich auch, dabei muss mich aber sagen, das es doch schnell backig wird und die Maden schneller nass sind, weil Lockfutter sich schneller sättigte.


Gut, ich nehme relativ viel Futter  (und Curry) und wechsle das regelmäßig. Am Wasser kommt dann schonmal das Madenfutter mit in den Eimer, habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


> Tote Maden müssen nicht ins Futter, sie sind auch am Haken richtig, richtig gute Köder! :g


Das mag sein aber ich möchte an der Kunstmade gerne Bewegungsreiz haben. Mit toten maden habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht am Haken gefischt


----------



## Nordan

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Maden einvakuumieren klappt auch recht gut.
Die halten sich auch recht lange. Brauchen aber teils mehrere Stunden bis sie wieder "wach" sind und rumkrabbeln..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt kommt ja wieder die Zeit, wo einfach zu bevorratende Köder drankommen. Hühner-, oder Truthahnleber, Frühstücksfleisch in allen möglichen Zubereitungen und die gute alte Brotflocke.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Kühlen: Würmer nach oben im ks und Maden nach unten, würmer nicht an die rückwand stellen dann friert auch nix auf fünf  (und genug granulat bei die Würmers)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gut, ich nehme relativ viel Futter  (und Curry) und wechsle das regelmäßig. Am Wasser kommt dann schonmal das Madenfutter mit in den Eimer, habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Das mag sein aber ich möchte an der Kunstmade gerne Bewegungsreiz haben. Mit toten maden habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht am Haken gefischt



Probiere es auf Brassen und Schleien aus, du wirst dich wundern. Ich möchte jetzt nicht meinem eigenen Content vorgreifen aber:

Große Köder wie Tigernüße, Boilies, Würmer und dergleichen fangen vielleicht gezielter, aber nicht besser. Sie selektieren. Große Fische sammeln ja in der Natur auch nur/gern Kleinstlebewesen und gerade bodennahe Fische nehmen gern unbewegte Köder.

Tote Maden sind da eine echte Waffe, aber kein Köder am Spot mit viel Kleinfisch, schon garnicht, wenn das Futter sehr aktiv sind, dann kannst du kleine Köder sowieso vergessen.



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ja wieder die Zeit, wo einfach zu bevorratende Köder drankommen. Hühner-, oder Truthahnleber, Frühstücksfleisch in allen möglichen Zubereitungen und die gute alte Brotflocke.



Bei mir werden es Pinkies, Hanf und Weizen. Wenn ich Lust und Laune auf Döbel verspüre Stalke ich auch mal am kleinen Fluss mit Frühstücksfleisch entlang, dafür ist es mir aber noch zu warm.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich Lust und Laune auf Döbel verspüre Stalke ich auch mal am kleinen Fluss mit Frühstücksfleisch entlang, dafür ist es mir aber noch zu warm.



Ja mir auch. Aber auch die Zeit, mich mit den richtigen Zutaten einzudecken. Mal zu Thomas Phillipps radeln und eine ordentlichen Vorrat vom originalen Tulip Frühstücksfleisch holen. Ist dort einfach am billigsten zu bekommen.

Und dann die richtige "Würze" bestellen. Das amerikanische Wackelpuddingpulver Jell-O.

http://www.usa-import-shop.de/advan...aUl-QJu5IIEGgNfSAONhTBr-rpTz0F4oaAoCyEALw_wcB


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Tulip Frühstücksfleisch
> [...]
> Und dann die richtige "Würze" bestellen. Das amerikanische Wackelpuddingpulver Jell-O.


 
 oha, das find ich sehr interessant. Gibt das nur Aroma, oder ändert es auch deutlich die Farbe, bzw. festigt das auch das Frühstücksfleisch?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja mir auch. Aber auch die Zeit, mich mit den richtigen Zutaten einzudecken. Mal zu Thomas Phillipps radeln und eine ordentlichen Vorrat vom originalen Tulip Frühstücksfleisch holen. Ist dort einfach am billigsten zu bekommen.
> 
> Und dann die richtige "Würze" bestellen. Das amerikanische Wackelpuddingpulver Jell-O.
> 
> http://www.usa-import-shop.de/advan...aUl-QJu5IIEGgNfSAONhTBr-rpTz0F4oaAoCyEALw_wcB



Danke für den Tipp, die Hütte steht 100m von mir entfernt! :g


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mir dieses "Jell-o flavoured SPAM" letzten Winter von den amerikanischen Catfish Anglern abgeschaut - und siehe da, die Döbel mögen es sehr.

Man schneidet sich das Fleisch auf gewünschte Größe und gibt es in einen Zip Loc Beutel, sowie pro Dose Fleisch einen Tüte Jell-o dazu. Dann kommt alles für zwei Tage in den Kühlschrank.

Der Zucker in der Mischung zieht etwas Wasser, wodurch das Fleisch etwas fester wird. Und es färbt ungemein durch. Zusätzlich eben noch das fruchtige Aroma.

Sonst fischt man das so gebeizte FF wie gehabt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses "Jell-o flavoured SPAM" letzten Winter von den amerikanischen Catfish Anglern abgeschaut - und siehe da, die Döbel mögen es sehr.
> 
> Man schneidet sich das Fleisch auf gewünschte Größe und gibt es in einen Zip Loc Beutel, sowie pro Dose Fleisch einen Tüte Jell-o dazu. Dann kommt alles für zwei Tage in den Kühlschrank.
> 
> Der Zucker in der Mischung zieht etwas Wasser, wodurch das Fleisch etwas fester wird. Und es färbt ungemein durch. Zusätzlich eben noch das fruchtige Aroma.
> 
> Sonst fischt man das so gebeizte FF wie gehabt.



Gefällt mir auch wesentlich besser als die variante das Fleisch am Wasser zu braten. Schaue ich mir selbstverständlich gerne an!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses "Jell-o flavoured SPAM" letzten Winter von den amerikanischen Catfish Anglern abgeschaut - und siehe da, die Döbel mögen es sehr.
> 
> Man schneidet sich das Fleisch auf gewünschte Größe und gibt es in einen Zip Loc Beutel, sowie pro Dose Fleisch einen Tüte Jell-o dazu. Dann kommt alles für zwei Tage in den Kühlschrank.
> 
> Der Zucker in der Mischung zieht etwas Wasser, wodurch das Fleisch etwas fester wird. Und es färbt ungemein durch. Zusätzlich eben noch das fruchtige Aroma.
> 
> Sonst fischt man das so gebeizte FF wie gehabt.


Mit Dr Oetker funzt  es nicht?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Dr Oetker funzt  es nicht?



Müsste genau so gehen, aber die haben leider nur Himbeere und Waldmeister. Und da ich amerikanische Süßigkeiten kenne, weiß ich, wie extrem die übersüßt und kräftig im Aroma sind, hab ich gleich zum Original gegriffen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Welche Sorte von jell-o nimmst du denn?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte also erst vorletzte Woche das mit Lebensmittelfarbe aus dem Backregal -son kleines Fläschen- ausprobiert, in den Beutel mit kleinen Würfel gekippt. Der Effekt war gleich null (etwas rosiger), aber dafür wurd alles feuchter und bappte. sehr unangenehm. Ich würd gerne ne schön leuchtend rote Farbe erzielen, quasi ne Kreuzung zwischen Tulip und ner Kirsche.

Übrigens gebe ich zu kleingewürfeltem Früstücksfleisch (als loosefeed oder für Plötzen etc.) gerne auch Maismehl, da trennen sich die Würfelchen schön und man hat bein Anfüttern nicht so schmierige Hände.
 Zum sicheren Fixieren kommt bei mir ne made in den Hakenbogen. Anbraten bin ich wieder von weg, die Stücke schwimmen danach auf-obwohl, könnt ja auch von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte also erst vorletzte Woche das mit Lebensmittelfarbe aus dem Backregal -son kleines Fläschen- ausprobiert, in den Beutel mit kleinen Würfel gekippt. Der Effekt war gleich null (etwas rosiger), aber dafür wurd alles feuchter und bappte. sehr unangenehm. Ich würd gerne ne schön leuchtend rote Farbe erzielen, quasi ne Kreuzung zwischen Tulip und ner Kirsche.
> 
> Übrigens gebe ich zu kleingewürfeltem Früstücksfleisch (als loosefeed oder für Plötzen etc.) gerne auch Maismehl, da trennen sich die Würfelchen schön und man hat bein Anfüttern nicht so schmierige Hände.
> Zum sicheren Fixieren kommt bei mir ne made in den Hakenbogen. Anbraten bin ich wieder von weg, die Stücke schwimmen danach auf-obwohl, könnt ja auch von Vorteil sein.



Schöne Tipps, danke dafür!

Köder färben macht unheimlich spaß, ich experimentiere gern mit Mais und Reis. Ist weder Umfangreich, noch schwer.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welche Sorte von jell-o nimmst du denn?



Bis jetzt richtig ausprobiert habe ich "Cherry" in knallrot. Habe aber noch "Coke"mit einem bräunlichen Ton und "Pineapple" blau hier zu liegen.

Nur in der ursprünglichen Verwendung traue ich mich nicht ran.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn es nur um Farbe beim Frühstücksfleisch geht, dann sind Kurkuma, Currygewürzmischung und edelsüßes Paprikapulver gut geeignet.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja ich hätts gerne etwas drastischer, etwa wie hier ab Minute 11:30:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvfxGSvRz6c
 Andrerseits könnt ich ja immer noch entsprechende Mittel bestellen, nur das dauert wieder, dann ists das falsche etc. etc. Und wie gesagt, in Pulverform wärs am besten.
 Ich glaub ich mach gleich mal mach ich  mal nen test mit Puddingpulver bzw. Paprika, hab noch eingefrorne Würfelchen übrig.
 Tja, das sind so die Tätigkeiten wenn man A nicht ans Wasser kann, und B eigentlich megadringend nen wichtigen Text schreiben müsste..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lebensmittelfarbe mpsste es doch auch in Pulverform geben... oder hält die nicht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lebensmittelfarbe mpsste es doch auch in Pulverform geben... oder hält die nicht?



Die Frage ist ja vielmehr in wie Weit der Köder solche Farben noch aufnehmen kann. Dafür ist oft wärme Notwendig, wenn es eine schöne Farbe ergeben soll. Frühstücksfleisch kochen ist vielleicht nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute Abend ists passiert - ich bin 2017 zum 1. Mal Schneider geblieben ;-)

Sah eigentlich alles gut aus, neue Stelle, die sonst offenbar wenig beangelt wird. War dem Augenschein nach auch gut Fisch im Wasser, gab aber nur wenige, sehr zaghafte Bisse. Hab überlegt, noch feiner zu Fischen, mich dann angesichts der knapp werdenden Zeit dagegen entschieden (mußte ohnehin bald zusammenpacken).
In der Dämmerung dann zwei energische Bisse, den ersten hab ich versemmelt, beim zweiten gabs ganz kurz Kontakt, einen heftigen Schwall im flachen Wasser, dann kam mir das Vorfach ohne Haken entgegen geflogen.

Die nächste Session werde ich wohl in den Abend verschieben und im Zweifel Schnur und Knoten doppelt prüfen.

War trotzdem ein guter Nachmittag/Abend.



edit: schön wars am Waldteich


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Allen Friedfisch-Spezis ein gutes Wochenende und Petri Heil.

Mein Lieblingsvideo zum Wochenende: https://youtu.be/lzTHLqDRXoc


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber Geomas, das ist doch kein Schneidern- du hattest doch Fischkontakt. Schneidern heisst für mich die winterliche, bleigraue Wasserwüste, und es gibt keinen Hinweis dass die Johnnies am Platz sind. Nieselregen. Adrenalinschübe (die noch mehr auskühlen) wenn ein Blatt in die Montage schwimmt. Am ende ist man so verzweifelt das man ne einzelmade plus mystique auf 30 cm einstellt, damit sich wenigstens ne Uckel erbarmt.
Wacker, wacker weiterangeln. Die Schlimmen Schneidertage liegen noch vor uns. Mut!

 Edit:
 Dasjan tolles Video! Und vor allem: Die wussten sich noch zu kleiden. Hab einmal mit Krawatte gefischt, werds nun häufiger tun..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da stifte ich doch glatt auch ein Video zum Wochenende. Ich sammle ja immer fleißig.

https://www.facebook.com/16erHaken/videos/610127332711361/


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: Danke, war ein schöner, ruhiger Herbst-Abend mit Sonne im Rücken und kaum Wind. Das hab ich auch schon anders erlebt, wenn auch mit mehr Fischkontakt ;-)

@ Fantastic Fishing: Super Video, erinnert mich an meine Kinderzeit (auch wenn ich so alt nun auch wieder nicht bin).
Meine ersten Angelruten hab ich mir aus nem Haselnußbusch herausgeschnitten. Federkielpose aus eigener Fertigung dazu und die ersten Jahre hab ich praktisch nur mit den Aberdeen-Haken geangelt, die mir Freunde der Familie aus Dänemark wohl aus Mitleid geschenkt haben (hatten die wiederum vermutlich von einem Fischer, die Dinger werden/wurden wohl zum Langleinen-Fischen auf Butt benutzt). 
Bambusstippen kamen danach, mit etwa 11 Jahren habe ich meine erste „Wurfrute” bekommen, ein Erbstück von einem Onkel aus Westberlin. 
1,65 Meter Vollglas mit dem häßlichsten Schaumstoffgriff aller Zeiten und dazu ne Shakespeare-Noris-Rolle, bei der der Bügelumschlag ein Eigenleben führte. Ich war trotzdem stolz wie Bolle ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist das nicht louis de funes?
Ansonsten Top Videos. Ob ich mit dem Pfeife rauchen anfange? Fängt man damit mehr?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist das nicht louis de funes?
> Ansonsten Top Videos. Ob ich mit dem Pfeife rauchen anfange? Fängt man damit mehr?



Top! Du bist ein Kenner. Genau dat ist er.  Rauchen beim Angeln gewöhne ich mir immer mehr ab, ich rauche so schon kaum, da fass ich die Pfeife erst gar nicht an. :g


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ob ich mit dem Pfeife rauchen anfange? Fängt man damit mehr?



Das vielleicht nicht, aber man hat deutlich weniger Fliegen und Mücken um den Kopf. Zigarren tun es aber auch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ob ich mit dem Pfeife rauchen anfange? Fängt man damit mehr?


 
 Selbstverständlich, alter Knabe. paffpaff..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Top! Du bist ein Kenner. Genau dat ist er.  Rauchen beim Angeln gewöhne ich mir immer mehr ab, ich rauche so schon kaum, da fass ich die Pfeife erst gar nicht an. :g



Angeln ist eine der wenigen Gelegenheiten  (saufen  ) an denen ich noch ab und an rauche; aber im zweiteiligen Anzug auf friedfisch ansitzen und Pfeife rauchen hat  Stil...
Ansonsten: wie kann man den witzigsten Franzmann aller Zeiten denn nicht erkennen? ^^


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ausserdem ist son Pfeifenkopf schön warm im kalten Winter. Quasi ne art miniheizung.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das vielleicht nicht, aber man hat deutlich weniger Fliegen und Mücken um den Kopf. Zigarren tun es aber auch.



Pfeife und Zigarre lassen sich auch kombinieren: den „„Stumpen”, der sonst den Bart versengen würde, in die Pfeife geladen. Alles schon gesehen ;-)
Ist mir persönlich eine Nummer zu hart...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich, alter Knabe. paffpaff..



Roleplayer detected.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Roleplayer detected.



LARP oder P&P?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

toucheé. Aber schon seit 19 Jahren a.D. Meine Trotting Combo ist trotzdem +1.

 ausschliesslich pp. WFRP, CoC, Shdwrn (schamsmilie). Aktuell 15mm tabletop.
 Weitere Geständnisse, meine Herren?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> LARP oder P&P?



Wat? Führe das genauer aus? Onlinegamernerd du! |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seit 1994 (!) DSA ist sämtlichen Editionen, Vampire, Magus, Shadowrun, Cthulhu, kleine Ängste, aktuell Dead Lands...
LARP : Live Rollenspiel
P&P: Pen and Paper (Gtfq!)
.
.
.
Meine Browning Black Magic ist gekommen - danke für den Tipp! Ein feines Rütchen, bin so filigrane Arbeit nicht gewohnt - bin heiss wie Frittenfett!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seit 1994 (!) DSA ist sämtlichen Editionen, Vampire, Magus, Shadowrun, Cthulhu, kleine Ängste, aktuell Dead Lands...
> LARP : Live Rollenspiel
> P&P: Pen and Paper (Gtfq!)
> .
> .
> .
> Meine Browning Black Magic ist gekommen - danke für den Tipp! Ein feines Rütchen, bin so filigrane Arbeit nicht gewohnt - bin heiss wie Frittenfett!



Verlass dich drauf, wenn ich Ahnung habe, dann von Feederruten. Der Stock wird dir absolute Freude bereiten. Weiche, feine Ruten, einfach ein edles Fischen und die Rate an Aussteigern wird sinken.

RPG:

Ich hab Lotro gespielt, später Gw2. Jetzt widme ich meine Zeit der Angelei!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich darf mal, Kochtopf kann mich sicher korrigieren:
Zwei basale Kategorien des Rollenspiels:

Pp bzw. p&p : Pen and Paper. 
Die Spieler sitzen an einem Tisch, alle Situationen im Spiel werden über Zahlenwerte und Würfeln abgehandelt, sowie über Dialoge, in denen die Spieler ihre Rolle verkörpern. Alle sind normal gekleidet und man bestellt Pizza. Frauen sind extrem selten, aber häufiger als beim Angeln.

LARP : Live Action Role Play
Dies wird im Gelände, angemieteten Grundstücken, etc. gespielt. Die Spieler haben ihrer Rolle entsprechende Kostüme an und handeln wie auf einer Theaterbühne. Situationen werden wie oben über Dialoge oder eben Schaumstoffwaffen abgehandelt. Fruaen sind häufiger, aber im Schnitt wiegen Vampirfürstinnen und Elfenprinzessinen 110 kg. Pizza nur manchmal. 

Onlinegaming: Verdammte Kids, keine Kreativität, vereinsamen vor ihren Monitoren, null Kontakt zu realen Menschen, und überhaupt war früher alles besser. Meine Meinung. Gar keine Frauen, bringen nichtmal den Müll Runter.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu Onlinegaming sei noch hinzuzufügen: mehr Männer die sich für Frauen ausgeben als beim angeln 
Zu LARP: mehr Frauen als beim angeln die aber zudem leichter zu haben sind als beim angeln  (habe ein paar Cons selber mitorganisiert  )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich darf mal, Kochtopf kann mich sicher korrigieren:
> Zwei basale Kategorien des Rollenspiels:
> 
> Pp bzw. p&p : Pen and Paper.
> Die Spieler sitzen an einem Tisch, alle Situationen im Spiel werden über Zahlenwerte und Würfeln abgehandelt, sowie über Dialoge, in denen die Spieler ihre Rolle verkörpern. Alle sind normal gekleidet und man bestellt Pizza. Frauen sind extrem selten, aber häufiger als beim Angeln.
> 
> LARP : Live Action Role Play
> Dies wird im Gelände, angemieteten Grundstücken, etc. gespielt. Die Spieler haben ihrer Rolle entsprechende Kostüme an und handeln wie auf einer Theaterbühne. Situationen werden wie oben über Dialoge oder eben Schaumstoffwaffen abgehandelt.
> 
> Onlinegaming: Verdammte Kids, keine Kreativität, vereinsamen vor ihren Monitoren, null Kontakt zu realen Menschen, und überhaupt war früher alles besser. Meine Meinung.



Naja, ich war immer der PVP-Player, deswegen bin ich wohl auch gern beim Hegeangeln. Leider funktioniert die Karotte vor der Nase vom Entwickler und all das Achieven von irgendwelchen imaginären Zielen nicht mehr. War trotzdem immer ne tolle, runde Sache voller Spaß.

Gerade Herr der Ringe Online zu beginn, wenn du diese tollen Settings durchstreift hattest, die 3 steinernen Trolle wie beim Hobbit im Wald vor auftauchten.

Auch die Spieler waren anfänglich anders, ich fing ja in der Zeit zu daddeln an wo das Internet so richtig losging. Da wurde gehandelt, geschnackt, geholfen und sinniert. Jetzt ist es nur noch Competition.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .
> 
> RPG:
> 
> Ich hab Lotro gespielt, später Gw2. Jetzt widme ich meine Zeit der Angelei!



Kurz nach dem  ich den Gedanken hatte beim Schleienansitz mit einer RPG Runde die Zeit zu vertreiben kommst du mit LOTRO GW2 um die Ecke :c


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Painted einer von euch Minis?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kurz nach dem  ich den Gedanken hatte beim Schleienansitz mit einer RPG Runde die Zeit zu vertreiben kommst du mit LOTRO GW2 um die Ecke :c



Gw2 fetzt richtig, nicht die Itemspirale und auch sehr Nutzerfreundlich, ist mir aber auf Dauer zu intensiv und schnell. Endet gern im Discokoller.

Lotro ist irgendwie in der Zeit stehen geblieben, da ging es weder im PvP noch PvE vorwärts. RP war in Lotro aber immer eine Bank und wohl eines der Spiele das es wie kein weiteres so gelebt hatte. Ist aber Prädestiniert dafür.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Painted einer von euch Minis?



Als ich jung war habe ich Warhammer gemalt, gesammelt (und selten gespielt), aber bestimmt 1000 Jahre raus (willst du Orks kaufen?  )

@FF: MMORPG  verhalten sich zu P&P RPG wie pornographie (verzerrt, unrealistisch, austauschbare Gefährten) zu Sex  ich habe wow und lotro gezockt und fand letzteres besser - aber Rollenspiel ist das ganze nur sehr bedingt weil du halt immer den vierzehnjährigen Deppen online hast der sich auf  dem Weg zu youporn verlaufen hat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als ich jung war habe ich Warhammer gemalt, gesammelt (und selten gespielt), aber bestimmt 1000 Jahre raus (willst du Orks kaufen?  )
> 
> @FF: MMORPG  verhalten sich zu P&P RPG wie pornographie (verzerrt, unrealistisch, austauschbare Gefährten) zu Sex  ich habe wow und lotro gezockt und fand letzteres besser - aber Rollenspiel ist das ganze nur sehr bedingt weil du halt immer den vierzehnjährigen Deppen online hast der sich auf  dem Weg zu youporn verlaufen hat



Genau deswegen habe ich mir auch keine Gedanken mehr um die "Blase" Onlinegames gemacht. Es ist für Kinder. Was erwartet man dann? Wir sind ja quasi nur zu Gast, auch wenn man gerne glaubt die Spiele richtigen sich an Erwachsene.

Sobald aber jemand anfängt mit seinem Bogen Einhörner zu schießen sollte der Fall doch klar gelagert sein!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ja, es ist halt ne Beschleunigung und Verdichtung- puro. Da ist das angeln ne gute parallele. Alles ist Druck, und Pushy und Agon.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ja, es ist halt ne Beschleunigung und Verdichtung- puro. Da ist das angeln ne gute parallele. Alles ist Druck, und Pushy und Agon.



Jop. Musste nur Youtube dich einklinken oder Anglern im Rudel zuhören. Derjenige der in der Runde fehlt oder beim Hegeangeln nicht gut abschnitt, selbst wenn er nur im 10cm tiefen Wasser fischen konnte, ist ein schlechter Angler. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jop. Musste nur Youtube dich einklinken oder Anglern im Rudel zuhören. Derjenige der in der Runde fehlt oder beim Hegeangeln nicht gut abschnitt, selbst wenn er nur im 10cm tiefen Wasser fischen konnte, ist ein schlechter Angler. :m


Kotzt mich total an - vielleicht habe ich deswegen nur zwei Angelfreunde.
Die einen kennen und die anderen können mich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kotzt mich total an - vielleicht habe ich deswegen nur zwei Angelfreunde.
> Die einen kennen und die anderen können mich



Liegt in meinen Augen auch wieder am Mangel an Selbstbewusstsein und Empathie. Das sind Defizite in Form von Werten, auch Gegenüber den Mitmenschen. Brauchste aber nur die Zeitung aufschlagen, dann weisst du schnell das dieses Thema für die Katze ist.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

natürlich bildet sich Konkurrenz. Ist anthropologisch. Grade bei erwachsenen männchen. Aber man muss sich dem ja nicht hingeben und ausliefern. Man kanns auch erkennen und damit umgehen. Mein Angelkumpel, ein echter Freund, Seele von einem Mann, klassisch gebildet, muss jedesmal das Was-hast-Du-gefangen-was-hab-ich-gefangen-Fass aufmachen. 

 Nur wer werfe den ersten Stein: Wenn ich auf mein gefärbtes Frühstückssfleich den ersten besseren Fisch fange werde ich hier auch gloaten..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> natürlich bildet sich Konkurrenz. Ist anthropologisch. Grade bei erwachsenen männchen. Aber man muss sich dem ja nicht hingeben und ausliefern. Man kanns auch erkennen und damit umgehen. Mein Angelkumpel, ein echter Freund, Seele von einem Mann, klassisch gebildet, muss jedesmal das Was-hast-Du-gefangen-was-hab-ich-gefangen-Fass aufmachen.
> 
> Nur wer werfe den ersten Stein: Wenn ich auf mein gefärbtes Frühstückssfleich den ersten besseren Fisch fange werde ich hier auch gloaten..



Bin ich komplett entspannt. Ich sehe das alles sportlich und kann jedem Respekt zollen der gut Gefischt hat oder sonstige Leistung vollbrachte die mir nicht möglich waren aus X Gründen.

Mir geht das aber unter Anglern allgemein richtig auf den Sack. Gerade Methoden im Hype sind das Nonplus Ultra, alle wollen große Fischen fangen und viel Bla Bla.

Brassen anfassen geht in der heutigen Zeit ja gar nicht mehr.......


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein bisschen konkurrenz gehört dazu ("Alex, fang doch mal nen Fisch"), ebenso gedisse; aber sobald es beisst ist immer wer mit Kescher am Start bzw holt die anderen Ruten ein. Und man freut sich bei jedem Fisch mit (wobei das durchaus umschwingen kann wenn X eine Sternstunde hat und Y nix fängt), aber dies höher, schneller, weiter widert mich an. Ich angle um niemanden auf Arbeit an die Gurgel zu gehen, da will ich keinen Leistungsdruck sondern einfach nur angeln, fische fangen  (wenn es nicht zuviele Umstände macht) und Schwachsinn mit meinen Kumpels quatschen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

_"Natürlich führe ich beim Angeln manchmal Selbstgespräche.
 Schließlich brauch auch ich mal den Rat eines Experten!_
Autor unbekannt.

:m:m:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein bisschen konkurrenz gehört dazu ("Alex, fang doch mal nen Fisch"), ebenso gedisse; aber sobald es beisst ist immer wer mit Kescher am Start bzw holt die anderen Ruten ein. Und man freut sich bei jedem Fisch mit (wobei das durchaus umschwingen kann wenn X eine Sternstunde hat und Y nix fängt), aber dies höher, schneller, weiter widert mich an. Ich angle um niemanden auf Arbeit an die Gurgel zu gehen, da will ich keinen Leistungsdruck sondern einfach nur angeln, fische fangen  (wenn es nicht zuviele Umstände macht) und Schwachsinn mit meinen Kumpels quatschen



Sich untereinander auf freundlicher Basis hochnehmen ist aber noch weit vom Kneipenhirschverhalten des Dorfkönigs entfernt. Oft habe ich das Gefühl, das manche Angler glauben, ohne grundlegend sich Gedanken gemacht zu haben, überall famos alls fangen zu können.

Das Problem dabei: Es quatscht sich immer sehr leicht, wenn man ohne Rute neben jemandem steht und versucht ein Ego zu pushen, aber selbst gar nicht angelt. So oft habe ich schon Leute beim Angeln gehabt die mit Schnappatmung erst die PBS dann ihre universelle Allesfängermethode erklären.

Das Problem: Große Fische interessieren mich sowieso nicht, weil ich es als weniger Herausfordernd sehe (es ist eher leichter)  und ich als Friedfischangler auch mit Fischen mich engagiere die oft mit dem Spruch tituliert werden: "Schöner Köderfisch"

Gleicher Mann sitzt 3 Tage neben mir mit der Stippe und fängt keinen Köderfisch in 6h.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt  wir besetzen zum an- und abangeln immer ReFos  (Rentnerverein :m), so runde 80 Stück schätze ich. Und heute mit dem Wind war es sehr witzlos.



Ist auch nicht so einfach, weil meiner Erfahrung nach Fische bei starkem Sturm auch nicht mehr so freudig sind und sich gern in tiefere Bereiche verziehen.

Das gehst du mit Angeln auf Kleinfisch einfach besser aus der Nummer raus. An flachen Seen mit dem ersten Tag starkem Wind im Sommer kannst du Punkten, weil der Wind und der erhöhte Sauerstoffgehalt wie Doping wirken.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier muss es nur mal aufhören zu schiffen, da hab ich Doping genug #h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

An dem See fängt man nur Karpfen an Friedfischen. Ansonsten gibt es Zander und viele alte regenbogner. Und natürlich die obligaten legendären waller die nie wer gesehen hat  bei dem Besatz haben es Weissfische leider sehr sehr schwer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> An dem See fängt man nur Karpfen an Friedfischen. Ansonsten gibt es Zander und viele alte regenbogner. Und natürlich die obligaten legendären waller die nie wer gesehen hat  bei dem Besatz haben es Weissfische leider sehr sehr schwer



Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das es keine kleinen Fische gibt? Was ist das denn für einn Tümpel? English-Style? #c:m



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hier muss es nur mal aufhören zu schiffen, da hab ich Doping genug #h



Über sauren Regen hab ich aber auch schon gegenteiliges gehört.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das es keine kleinen Fische gibt? Was ist das denn für einn Tümpel? English-Style? #c:m



Völlig fehlgeschlagene Besatzpolitik die jetzt sukzessive überwunden werden soll. Den Besatzguide von arlinghaus habe ich unsrem Gewässerwart weitergeleitet und der ist geradezu fasziniert davon. Durch die Masse an ReFos und sich reproduzierende Zander (sic) kommen keine Weissfische hoch trotz regelmäßigen Besatzmaßnahmen in der Vergangenheit.
Jetzt überlegt man wohl, grössere Weissfische zu besetzen, in der Hoffnung dass sie sich reproduzieren.

Mal davon ab: wo kauft ihr eure Posen und welche Wagglermodelle bevorzugt ihr?
Nachdem meine geliebte Grauvel Pose in den Posenhimmel gekommen ist suche ich Ersatz. Habe einen von Jenzi (3+2gr) gekauft. Wenn ich da 1gr dranhänge geht sie unter. Ich weiss, dass Tragkraftangaben noch mehr  der Fantasie der Hersteller entstammen als bei schnüren aber das nervt  mich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Völlig fehlgeschlagene Besatzpolitik die jetzt sukzessive überwunden werden soll. Den Besatzguide von arlinghaus habe ich unsrem Gewässerwart weitergeleitet und der ist geradezu fasziniert davon. Durch die Masse an ReFos und sich reproduzierende Zander (sic) kommen keine Weissfische hoch trotz regelmäßigen Besatzmaßnahmen in der Vergangenheit.
> Jetzt überlegt man wohl, grössere Weissfische zu besetzen, in der Hoffnung dass sie sich reproduzieren.
> 
> Mal davon ab: wo kauft ihr eure Posen und welche Wagglermodelle bevorzugt ihr?
> Nachdem meine geliebte Grauvel Pose in den Posenhimmel gekommen ist suche ich Ersatz. Habe einen von Jenzi (3+2gr) gekauft. Wenn ich da 1gr dranhänge geht sie unter. Ich weiss, dass Tragkraftangaben noch mehr  der Fantasie der Hersteller entstammen als bei schnüren aber das nervt  mich



Ich fische einen Standartwaggler von YAD, da bekommst du genügend Gewicht zum Ausbalancieren nach eigenen Vorstellungen ran und einmal Waggler zum "Puckfischen". Slim-Waggler nennt man diese Dinger.

Der Waggler wird normal ausgebleit, ein kleines Schrot, welches Dicht über Grund steht für den Hebebiss, drückt die Antenne runter. Es bleibt ein runder roter Puk im Wasser. Sehr sensible, zeigt dir jeden Fisch zuverlässig an. Gibt es sicherlauch auch mit langer Antenne, musst du mal Googlen.

Ich hatte auch mal eine Lieferung von Wagglern wo nur ein kleiner Teil der Antenne von Haus aus aus dem Wasser ragte. War richtig toll. Konnte keinen Hebebiss anzeigen, geschweige denn auch nur 1 Blei von 0,01 Tragen.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nutze diese: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Meist die unteren Modelle. 
Auf dem Bild haben aber alle etwas gemeinsam, sie tragen exakt das was angegeben ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nutze diese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 261199
> 
> Meist die unteren Modelle.
> Auf dem Bild haben aber alle etwas gemeinsam, sie tragen exakt das was angegeben ist.



Luxus.

Ich werde da immer Wahnsinnig. Es ist unfassbar traurig wie stark teils die Angaben schwanken. Ich habe eine Pose zum Stippen die 2g hat. Sie trägt 5g. Ohne Worte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Thema Waggler: am liebsten nehm ich die von Drennan (Crystals, Glowtip Antenna, Windbeater), aber ich hab noch etliche von Middy. Die bieten oder boten verschiedene günstige Sets an, durchsichtiges Kunststoffrohr mit diversen Wagglern, Hakenlöser dazu, günstig.
Ein paar Middy-Waggler meine ich in Fedderbrassens Foto erkannt zu haben.
Schwere, vorbebleite Waggler nutze ich nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ein paar Middy-Waggler meine ich in Fedderbrassens Foto erkannt zu haben


Hast du richtig erkannt :m
Paar Drennan sind noch dabei :q
Die meisten sind aus England, gab es mal bei einem gut sortierten Laden.
Habe mir aber aus England einige mal mitgenommen, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hast du richtig erkannt :m
> Paar Drennan sind noch dabei :q
> Die meisten sind aus England, gab es mal bei einem gut sortierten Laden.
> Habe mir aber aus England einige mal mitgenommen, man weiß ja nie.



Ja, teilweise erkennt man ja erst, was richtig gut ist, wenn es nicht mehr produziert wird.
Die Driftbeaters wirds aber hoffentlich noch lange geben, super-praktische Pose. Peter Drennan macht eben keine halben Sachen.

Aus England hab ich mir öfters Sachen kommen lassen, gute Preise und Riesenauswahl und immer toller Service. Lohnt sich, wenn man einen etwas größeren Posten an Friedfischzeugs benötigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, teilweise erkennt man ja erst, was richtig gut ist, wenn es nicht mehr produziert wird.
> Die Driftbeaters wirds aber hoffentlich noch lange geben, super-praktische Pose. Peter Drennan macht eben keine halben Sachen.
> 
> Aus England hab ich mir öfters Sachen kommen lassen, gute Preise und Riesenauswahl und immer toller Service. Lohnt sich, wenn man einen etwas größeren Posten an Friedfischzeugs benötigt.



Aber auch nicht in allen Bereichen. Im Stippen sind die Engländer total raus. Bob Nudd hat sich extra deswegen Nachhilfe in Deutschland geholt und es eine Weile hier praktiziert, weil es auf der Insel einfach nicht mehr betrieben wird/kaum. Kommt zwar wieder in Schwung, die sind aber alle auf ihren Kopfruten hängen geblieben.

Lustige Geschichte:

Meinem Mentor im Bezug aufs Angeln wurde von Bob Nudd in den 90gern die alte Ausgespannt.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lustige Geschichte:
> 
> Meinem Mentor im Bezug aufs Angeln wurde von Bob Nudd in den 90gern die alte Ausgespannt.


|muahah:
Stippen mit der Pol wurde und wird bei mir eher stiefmütterlich gehandhabt. 
Fische allerdings ohne Gummizug und wer verliert schon gerne dicke Fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> |muahah:
> Stippen mit der Pol wurde und wird bei mir eher stiefmütterlich gehandhabt.
> Fische allerdings ohne Gummizug und wer verliert schon gerne dicke Fische.



Ich wusste ja das der gute Bobby an meinem alten Hausgewässer damals unterwegs war, wird dir hier bei jedem Gespräch, wenn man sich kennen lernt, auf die Nase gebunden. Da hatte mir anfänglich noch keiner was drüber verraten.

Als ich dann mit meinem Mentor viele Gespräche führte, frage er mich nach einem Vorbild. Ich sagte ihm Bob Nudd, er darauf nur:

Das ArxxxLoch.

Die Story schob er hinten ran und erzählte mir das Dingens, ich bin fast vom Stuhl geflogen. Der alte StiefelriemenBOB. :q:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber auch nicht in allen Bereichen. Im Stippen sind die Engländer total raus. Bob Nudd hat sich extra deswegen Nachhilfe in Deutschland geholt und es eine Weile hier praktiziert, weil es auf der Insel einfach nicht mehr betrieben wird/kaum. Kommt zwar wieder in Schwung, die sind aber alle auf ihren Kopfruten hängen geblieben.
> 
> Lustige Geschichte:
> 
> Meinem Mentor im Bezug aufs Angeln wurde von Bob Nudd in den 90gern die alte Ausgespannt.



Besser die Alte als die Neue, oder?

Er macht schon was her mit der weißen Mütze ;-)

Naja, also für meine Art der Angelei werde ich in englischen Onlineshops eher fündig als hier im Angelladen. Wobei es ja auch gute Onlineshops in D gibt.
„Stippen” ist nicht so mein Ding. Ganz leichte Angelei lang-lang auf Köfis macht natürlich richtig Spaß, aber die Absteckerei mit ner kurzen Montage und so gefällt mir nicht so. Mir gehts in erster Linie um Erholung/Spaß am Wasser, nicht um die bestmögliche Ausbeute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Absteckerei mit ner kurzen Montage und so gefällt mir nicht so. .



LAngLang = Stippen
Verkürzt = Kopfrute

Kopfrute hat die Stippe quasi ersetzt. Es ist ja auch wesentlich effektiver. Du kannst bei Wind punktuell Fischen, du kannst Absinkphasen simulieren, auf den Punkt mit der Cup Füttern. Es ist eine verdammt genaue Sache. LangLang ist schneller, aber ungenauer,egal wie gut du bist. 

Verkürztes Fischen würden mich aber auch keine 10 Pferde zu bekommen. Sitzkiepe + LKW ist da schon verpflichtend, geht aber auch nicht anders.

Du musst auch Plätze zum Angeln finden. Bei uns am See sitzen die Jungs dann immer mit Schweißperlen beim Hegeangeln am See, wenn sie die Rute mit Fisch reinholen und nach Hinten ablegen, die Teile hängen dann nämlich auf dem Gehweg und wenn der falsche vorbei kommt hast du ganz schnell mal ein Paar Kits mehr. :m

Oder jemand ein paar Speichen weniger. :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kenne Bob leider nicht persönlich aber ich habe ein paar feedertricks Betreff Futter, 
die ich mal von ihm gesehen habe und nach wie vor gern anwende.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist auch schon wieder bald 5 Jahre her, aber Bob Nudd ist ein ausgesprochen angenehmer Zeitgenosse.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich kenne Bob leider nicht persönlich aber ich habe ein paar feedertricks Betreff Futter,
> die ich mal von ihm gesehen habe und nach wie vor gern anwende.



90% meines Wissens stammen im Endeffekt von Bob Nudd ( englische Videos inhaliert) und in genormter Menge von Schlögl. Da kommt aber nicht mehr soviel, dafür schreibe ich aber Privat ab und an.

Im Endeffekt ist ja die Angelszene eh nur Copy/Paste. Die Grundelemente sind vor Jahrzehnten geprägt worden, wir feilen nur dran. 

Bis auf die Neuheiten als verkürztes Fischen, in der Form wohl never ever vor den 90ger praktiziert und der Method Feeder. Dieser ist zwar in meinen Augen mehr oder weniger eine Abwandlung von Futterspiralen und Lockfutter ums Blei kneten, aber in der Form schon eine ganz andere Welt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> LAngLang = Stippen
> Verkürzt = Kopfrute
> 
> Kopfrute hat die Stippe quasi ersetzt. Es ist ja auch wesentlich effektiver. Du kannst bei Wind punktuell Fischen, du kannst Absinkphasen simulieren, auf den Punkt mit der Cup Füttern. Es ist eine verdammt genaue Sache. LangLang ist schneller, aber ungenauer,egal wie gut du bist.
> 
> Verkürztes Fischen würden mich aber auch keine 10 Pferde zu bekommen. Sitzkiepe + LKW ist da schon verpflichtend, geht aber auch nicht anders.
> 
> Du musst auch Plätze zum Angeln finden. Bei uns am See sitzen die Jungs dann immer mit Schweißperlen beim Hegeangeln am See, wenn sie die Rute mit Fisch reinholen und nach Hinten ablegen, die Teile hängen dann nämlich auf dem Gehweg und wenn der falsche vorbei kommt hast du ganz schnell mal ein Paar Kits mehr. :m
> 
> Oder jemand ein paar Speichen weniger. :vik:



Ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren mal zwei günstige Kopfruten (Margin-Ruten) besorgt und das war an relativ schmalen Entwässerungsgräben auch ganz effektiv, and vergleichbaren Gewässern würd ich die auch heute nutzen, aber richtig lange Poles mit diversen Kits und dem dazugehörigen Gerödel kommen mir nicht ins Haus.
Klassische Stippen zum Angeln „in die Hand” hab ich auch noch zwei, die kämen zum Einsatz, wenns gezielt auf Köderfische gehen soll.

Am liebsten fische ich derzeit meine alten weichen Schwingspitzruten, ab und zu noch ne Posenrute oder alternativ eine derbere Grundrute dazu.

Auf klassisches Trotting mit Posenrute und Stickfloat oder Avon-Pose hab ich Lust, aber keine richtig passenden Gewässer in meiner näheren Umgebung. 
Legering (Ledgering?) auf Döbel will ich jetzt im Herbst/im kommenden Winter unbedingt auch wieder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren mal zwei günstige Kopfruten (Margin-Ruten) besorgt und das war an relativ schmalen Entwässerungsgräben auch ganz effektiv, and vergleichbaren Gewässern würd ich die auch heute nutzen, aber richtig lange Poles mit diversen Kits und dem dazugehörigen Gerödel kommen mir nicht ins Haus.
> Klassische Stippen zum Angeln „in die Hand” hab ich auch noch zwei, die kämen zum Einsatz, wenns gezielt auf Köderfische gehen soll.
> 
> Am liebsten fische ich derzeit meine alten weichen Schwingspitzruten, ab und zu noch ne Posenrute oder alternativ eine derbere Grundrute dazu.
> 
> Auf klassisches Trotting mit Posenrute und Stickfloat oder Avon-Pose hab ich Lust, aber keine richtig passenden Gewässer in meiner näheren Umgebung.
> Legering (Ledgering?) auf Döbel will ich jetzt im Herbst/im kommenden Winter unbedingt auch wieder.



Schau mal wo ich wohne, zum Thema Gewässer. :q:q:q

https://www.google.de/maps/search/google+tangermünde/@52.5446157,11.9557125,14z

Posenangeln ist gar nicht meine Welt, da brummt mir der Schädel fast immer nach dem Angeln, sehr konzentriertes Fischen. Zumal Lichtwechsel und Wolken ihr übriges tun. Ich mag meine Grundruten, vor allem der Winkelpicker hat es mir massiv angetan.

Schade nur, das ich keine alten Gerten zu Hände habe um zu schauen ob die neuen Modelle nicht überdimensioniert sind ( was ich nicht glaube, aber der Fortschritt ändert auch das Material).

Mal schauen, am Fluss entlang wandern, also am kleinen kommt sicherlich noch. Ich hoffe das Hochwasserfeedern wird ein Highlite. Oder Beileid, wenn ich vom Deich rutsche. :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Da hast Du ja ne Menge an Wasser vor Deiner Tür. Ich im Prinzip auch, aber viele Gewässer sind total zugewachsen. Das hat Vor- und Nachteile, einerseits hat man seine Ruhe, wenn man an einem abgeschieden gelegenen Gewässer nach Marsch durchs Gebüsch in der Natur sitzt, andererseits wachsen gute Angelstellen im Laufe der Zeit komplett zu.

Und an gepflegten Angelseen/-teichen fühl ich mich nicht richtig zu Hause. Hab mal ein paar (ohne Angeln, nur mit Kamera) inspiziert und für mich persönlich abgehakt.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist auch schon wieder bald 5 Jahre her, aber Bob Nudd ist ein ausgesprochen angenehmer Zeitgenosse.




Wofür doch ein Besuch der Stippermesse gut ist, und wenn es nur ein Foto mit Bob ist. Übrigens, der Bob Nudd war bisher jedes Jahr in Bremen.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast/Heinz: Bist Du zufälligerweise Tricast-Spezi? Hab ne ältere Tricast (Match, 4teilig, etwa 4,50 Meter) und kann sie zeitlich nicht einordnen. Also falls Du da nähere Kenntnisse oder ältere Kataloge zur Hand haben solltest, würde ich gerne darauf zurückkommen/Dein Wissen anzapfen wollen.
Grüße und Petri, Georg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^Da hast Du ja ne Menge an Wasser vor Deiner Tür. Ich im Prinzip auch, aber viele Gewässer sind total zugewachsen. Das hat Vor- und Nachteile, einerseits hat man seine Ruhe, wenn man an einem abgeschieden gelegenen Gewässer nach Marsch durchs Gebüsch in der Natur sitzt, andererseits wachsen gute Angelstellen im Laufe der Zeit komplett zu.
> 
> Und an gepflegten Angelseen/-teichen fühl ich mich nicht richtig zu Hause. Hab mal ein paar (ohne Angeln, nur mit Kamera) inspiziert und für mich persönlich abgehakt.



Die Elbe ist zwar toll, trennt dich aber von den spannenden Gewässern auf der anderen Seite. Da fährst du, obwohl Luftlinie, fast 10km mit dem Auto. Die alte Elbbrücke war nicht nur wesentlich näher, sie hatte auch gleichen einen Abstieb zur Verfügung. Da hättest du quasi nur 5 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad gebraucht, wenn du die Treppe überlebst.

Jetzt halt nicht, aber ich bin auch so schon mit meinen Gewässern gut beschäftigt, mehr Auswahl ist auch nicht zwangsläufig besser.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Problem mit der Anfahrt kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Hier ist mein „Hausgewässer”, 10 Minuten per pedes, wenn die Ampeln mitspielen:






Der Uferbereich wurde in den vergangenen Jahren komplett umgestaltet und ist jetzt (für meinen Geschmack) überlaufen. Gibt gute Rotaugen und Brassen da, geangelt wird aber überwiegend auf Barsch und Zander und nachts auf Aal.





Gleiches Gewässer, anderes Ufer, aber immer noch gut erreichbar zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad (mit dem Auto ohnehin). In den ausgedehnten Flachwasserzonen (also damit meine ich die nicht schiffbaren Bereiche) will ichs im Frühling/Frühsommer mal auf Aland probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Anfahrt kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Hier ist mein „Hausgewässer”, 10 Minuten per pedes, wenn die Ampeln mitspielen:
> 
> Der Uferbereich wurde in den vergangenen Jahren komplett umgestaltet und ist jetzt (für meinen Geschmack) überlaufen. Gibt gute Rotaugen und Brassen da, geangelt wird aber überwiegend auf Barsch und Zander und nachts auf Aal.
> 
> 
> Gleiches Gewässer, anderes Ufer, aber immer noch gut erreichbar zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad (mit dem Auto ohnehin). In den ausgedehnten Flachwasserzonen (also damit meine ich die nicht schiffbaren Bereiche) will ichs im Frühling/Frühsommer mal auf Aland probieren.



Sieht angenehm aus, unter Wasser schauen wäre noch besser. Deinem Wehklagen kann ich nur Folgen. Viel Beschneidung am Gewässer ist für den Allerweltsangler natürlich Ideal und bevorzugt. Da ist dann entsprechend Trubel. 

Bei mir in der Region siehst du weniger Friedfischangler, der Hypetrain auf Raubfisch ist hier gnadenlos durchgefahren. Besser für mich! 































Ich könnte noch einiges mehr bieten, aber wie ich schon schrieb, ich mag es meine Fische zu kennen und brauche nicht jede Woche ein neues Gewässer.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Sehr schöne Gewässer! Was mir wirklich in der Nähe fehlt wären ein kleiner Fluß und ein Kanal. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Sehr schöne Gewässer! Was mir wirklich in der Nähe fehlt wären ein kleiner Fluß und ein Kanal. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben ;-)



Kanal und Stausee fehlen mir. Das wäre die Krönung. Aber ich kann mit meiner Situation durchaus leben. Da ich scheinbar ein Winkelpickler werde ( dat hört sich richtig gut an  ) orientiert sich meine Angelei aber auch nicht an den Bockwurstfingerfeedertechnikgewässern. Große Gewässer sind mir deshalb schon nicht mehr wichtig.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Pickern habe ich noch ein paar Bäche in der Nähe, aber ob die auch nur halbwegs beangelbar sind, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden. 
Und ne richtige Picker fehlt mir noch im Arsenal, hab zwar ne extrem zarte Feeder, aber die hat 3,60m und ist vermutlich zu unhandlich an den Bächen. 
Mal sehen.
Over and out ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Boah, Ihr wart ja fleissig heut, ich freu mich schon aufs lesen. Ich musste bis grad eben Pilze versorgen, wir waren heut sammeln und meine liebste hat ein scharfes Pilzauge. Wäre sie ne Anglerin würd Sie selbst Uckeln und Güstern mitnehmen. Ich bin fix und alle. Und morgen geht's den ganzen Tag in Ateliers, Kunst gucken ("Öhm, interessant- aber hängt das nicht falschrum?"). Keine Gnade, kein Angeln, keine Döbel für mich das ganze Wochenende.  Tschuldigung fürs Offtopic.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, Ihr wart ja fleissig heut, ich freu mich schon aufs lesen. Ich musste bis grad eben Pilze versorgen, wir waren heut sammeln und meine liebste hat ein scharfes Pilzauge. Wäre sie ne Anglerin würd Sie selbst Uckeln und Güstern mitnehmen. Ich bin fix und alle. Und morgen geht's den ganzen Tag in Ateliers, Kunst gucken ("Öhm, interessant- aber hängt das nicht falschrum?"). Keine Gnade, kein Angeln, keine Döbel für mich das ganze Wochenende.  Tschuldigung fürs Offtopic.



Das ist der Offtopic-Bereich für die Friedfischangler, im weitesten Sinne. Du hast ja Ükel, Döbel und Güster geschrieben, dann bist du doch im Rennen!

Kunst ist für mich überhaupt nicht relevant. Ich bin kein Holarbeiter, ich lese gern, ich habe ein Auge für gewisse Dinge, kann durchaus kreativ sein, aber wenn es um komische Formen, bunte Bilder und all den Firlefanz bei solchen Veranstaltungen geht sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.

Winkelpickern ist Kunst, der Rest ist Steinbruch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal find ichs schon interessant, und meine Süsse kann mir auch viel erklären. Am meisten amüsieren uns bei solchen Veranstaltungen aber die Künstler und vor allem das Publikum. Das ist teilweise wie in Sketchsendungen. 
 Ich hab tatsächlich mal nachgedacht, ob Angeln Kunst sein kann. Es ist zwar auch Performanz, aber eben kein Ausdruck sondern eine Technik. Es gibt aber einen wichtigen Schnittpunkt: Die Performanz ist den Akteuren ein wirkliches, inneres Bedürfnis, und sie wirkt auf die Akteure zurück. Wenn wir angeln, hochkonzentriert, und glauben wir achten uns auf die Posenspitze oder mischen Futter an, dann ordnen wir auch unser Seelenleben. 
 Ironischerweise heisst mein Lieblingsangelbuch: "Angeln als edle Kunst"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mal find ichs schon interessant, und meine Süsse kann mir auch viel erklären. Am meisten amüsieren uns bei solchen Veranstaltungen aber die Künstler und vor allem das Publikum. Das ist teilweise wie in Sketchsendungen.
> Ich hab tatsächlich mal nachgedacht, ob Angeln Kunst sein kann. Es ist zwar auch Performanz, aber eben kein Ausdruck sondern eine Technik. Es gibt aber einen wichtigen Schnittpunkt: Die Performanz ist den Akteuren ein wirkliches, inneres Bedürfnis, und sie wirkt auf die Akteure zurück. Wenn wir angeln, hochkonzentriert, und glauben wir achten uns auf die Posenspitze oder mischen Futter an, dann ordnen wir auch unser Seelenleben.
> Ironischerweise heisst mein Lieblingsangelbuch: "Angeln als edle Kunst"



Angeln kann durchaus Kunst sein, ich glaube aber das Kunst selbst sehr dehnbar ist. Mit welcher Inbrunst Angler ihre Leidenschaft am Wasser zur Schau tragen durch eigentlich irrelevante Details, die nur dem Auge dienen, angemerkt dem Eigenen, erinnert schon an den Maler. 

Wenn ich allein auf weiter Flur sitze achte ich trotzdem auf die Ästhetik meiner Rute, den kleinen Dingen, für mein eigenes Auge. Jeder Pinselstrich gleicht einem Wurf.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...]Wenn ich allein auf weiter Flur sitze achte ich trotzdem auf die Ästhetik meiner Rute, den kleinen Dingen, für mein eigenes Auge.[...]


 
 Da bin ich sofort bei Dir, 100%! Die Freude am perfekten Wurf, die exakte Tarierung der Pose- unbedingt. 
 Ich will schön einfach Angeln- aber auch einfach schön angeln.

 Und was Kunst angeht: Wer schon mal ne Libelle hat schlüpfen sehen, der denkt anders über Menschenwerke. Als meine Süße (richtiges Artyfartygirl) zum ersten mal die Flossen einer Rotfeder gesehen hat, sind ihr die Tränen gekommen. Zu recht. Wir sind die kundigen Besucher der größten und besten Ausstellung, die es gibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Da bin ich sofort bei Dir, 100%! Die Freude am perfekten Wurf, die exakte Tarierung der Pose- unbedingt.
> Ich will schön einfach Angeln- aber auch einfach schön angeln.
> 
> Und was Kunst angeht: Wer schon mal ne Libelle hat schlüpfen sehen, der denkt anders über Menschenwerke. Als meine Süße (richtiges Artyfartygirl) zum ersten mal die Flossen einer Rotfeder gesehen hat, sind ihr die Tränen gekommen. Zu recht. Wir sind die kundigen Besucher der größten und besten Ausstellung, die es gibt.



Ich lade morgen mal ein Video hoch, welches während einer schnellen Aufnahme entstand, als die Nacktschnecken dieser Welt sich an meinem gefärbten Mais labten. Er fiel runter und vollendete seine Existenz im Kreislauf dieser Welt.

Lustig sieht es auch aus, wie diese Futterluken, kreisrund, nach den kleinen Partikel schnappern. Ich geb dir uneingeschränkt recht, unser Hobby ist die größte Ausstellung auf Erden. Es geht aber auch anders.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Auf klassisches Trotting mit Posenrute und Stickfloat oder Avon-Pose hab ich Lust, aber keine richtig passenden Gewässer in meiner näheren Umgebung.
> Legering (Ledgering?) auf Döbel will ich jetzt im Herbst/im kommenden Winter unbedingt auch wieder.


 
 Verzweifle nicht, ich (Raum Berlin-Brandenburg) war eigentlich in der gleichen Situation. Ich hab alle kleineren Flüsse und Kanäle in der Gegend überprüft ob sie Pin-tauglich sind, und ich wurde fündig. Dann Gings ersma auf Plötzen und Güstern, und die Technik klappte. Dann machte ich mich auf die Suche nach Döbeln, und jetzt endlich hab ich meine drei kleinen Südenglandstrecken... Aber 40 min Anfahrt hab ich leider auch.
Und wenn Du bereits Mr. Chub gefunden hast , dann musst Du zwingend auch ein trotting-taugliches Gewässer haben. Spätestens im Winter.
 Wie wärs denn mit der Tollense? Die ist naturnah, hat Strömung und Mäandern, und soll tolle Döbel beherbergen.  Und mit Glück hakst du nen kaputten Bronzezeitler oder zumindest ein Tüllenbeil.

 Wir leben halt leider in der Brachsenregion. Die wahre Tragödie hat einen anderen Namen: Barbe..


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mensch, Fantastic Fishing, du weißt doch, wo man mit solchen Aussagen landet, du Fer....... :q. #310:


.......Wenn ich allein auf weiter Flur sitze achte ich trotzdem auf die Ästhetik meiner Rute, den kleinen Dingen, für mein eigenes Auge. Jeder Pinselstrich gleicht einem Wurf.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Thema Angeln und Kunst - da bin ich wirklich unsicher. Das klassische Fliegenfischen (habs nie probiert und derzeit auch keine entsprechenden Ambitionen) kommt in meinen Augen „Kunst” am nächsten.

Bei uns, nur ein paar Meter von stark beangelten Unterwarnow entfernt, hat eine Künstlerin das Thema Angeln aufgegriffen und eine gewaltige Leuchtpose für den umgestalteten Uferbereich geschaffen:






Let's go Float-Fishing!
„Pose” von Barbara Wille, fotografiert mit einer uralten Klappkamera aus den 1950er Jahren auf Rollfilm, auf echtes Fotopapier in der Dunkelkammer vergrößert.

Hier ist ein anderer Blickwinkel, auch mit einer sehr alten Kamera fotografiert:






Leuchtend hab ich die Pose noch nicht geknipst, da muß ich noch mal ran (dann aber digital: ein Bild bei schwindendem Tageslicht und eins bei Dunkelheit, mit leuchtender Pose, übereinander montiert).


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Verzweifle nicht, ich (Raum Berlin-Brandenburg) war eigentlich in der gleichen Situation. Ich hab alle kleineren Flüsse und Kanäle in der Gegend überprüft ob sie Pin-tauglich sind, und ich wurde fündig. Dann Gings ersma auf Plötzen und Güstern, und die Technik klappte. Dann machte ich mich auf die Suche nach Döbeln, und jetzt endlich hab ich meine drei kleinen Südenglandstrecken... Aber 40 min Anfahrt hab ich leider auch.
> Und wenn Du bereits Mr. Chub gefunden hast , dann musst Du zwingend auch ein trotting-taugliches Gewässer haben. Spätestens im Winter.
> Wie wärs denn mit der Tollense? Die ist naturnah, hat Strömung und Mäandern, und soll tolle Döbel beherbergen.  Und mit Glück hakst du nen kaputten Bronzezeitler oder zumindest ein Tüllenbeil.
> 
> Wir leben halt leider in der Brachsenregion. Die wahre Tragödie hat einen anderen Namen: Barbe..




Danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte!
In der Oberwarnow hab ich letztes Jahr meinen ersten Döbel erwischt, ist aber eine relativ lange Anfahrt zu den „Döbelig” aussehenden Bereichen und zugängliche Stellen sind rar, wenn man nicht richtig gute Ortskenntnisse hat.
Die Recknitz und die noch weiter entfernte Barthe sollen auch gute bis sehr gute Döbel beheimaten. Man sehen, der Herbst ist ja noch jung ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> Mensch, Fantastic Fishing, du weißt doch, wo man mit solchen Aussagen landet, du Fer....... :q. #310:
> 
> 
> .......Wenn ich allein auf weiter Flur sitze achte ich trotzdem auf die Ästhetik meiner Rute, den kleinen Dingen, für mein eigenes Auge. Jeder Pinselstrich gleicht einem Wurf.



Du Sau! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Zum Thema Angeln und Kunst - da bin ich wirklich unsicher. Das klassische Fliegenfischen (habs nie probiert und derzeit auch keine entsprechenden Ambitionen) kommt in meinen Augen „Kunst” am nächsten.
> 
> Bei uns, nur ein paar Meter von stark beangelten Unterwarnow entfernt, hat eine Künstlerin das Thema Angeln aufgegriffen und eine gewaltige Leuchtpose für den umgestalteten Uferbereich geschaffen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Float-Fishing!
> „Pose” von Barbara Wille, fotografiert mit einer uralten Klappkamera aus den 1950er Jahren auf Rollfilm, auf echtes Fotopapier in der Dunkelkammer vergrößert.
> 
> Hier ist ein anderer Blickwinkel, auch mit einer sehr alten Kamera fotografiert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leuchtend hab ich die Pose noch nicht geknipst, da muß ich noch mal ran (dann aber digital: ein Bild bei schwindendem Tageslicht und eins bei Dunkelheit, mit leuchtender Pose, übereinander montiert).



Das ist doch der typische Brassenschwimmer für den Anfänger! Sieht man recht gut im Wasser. :vik:


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich vermute eher, da hat einer seine Montage vom anderen Ufer aus zu weit ausgeworfen |rolleyes


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du Sau! :m



Die Sau bist du, ich bin nur meiner Pflicht nachgekommen, dich zu nominieren :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> Die Sau bist du, ich bin nur meiner Pflicht nachgekommen, dich zu nominieren :vik:



Ich weiche dir, wie meine heutigen Zielfische, geschickt aus! :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Empfehlung von Bob Nudds Filmen! Sehr gut verständliches Englisch, er freut sich über jeden Fisch wie ein Kind und sogar mein Töchterchen hat gebannt hingeguckt bis die Stimmung sie eingeschläfert hat :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlung von Bob Nudds Filmen! Sehr gut verständliches Englisch, er freut sich über jeden Fisch wie ein Kind und sogar mein Töchterchen hat gebannt hingeguckt bis die Stimmung sie eingeschläfert hat :m



Der Typ ist einfach Kult. Vor allem rockt der immernoch gefühlt 5 Hegeevents die Woche. Mit 74. #t


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Typ ist einfach Kult. Vor allem rockt der immernoch gefühlt 5 Hegeevents die Woche. Mit 74. #t



Und dazwischen angelt er vermutlich zum Spaß


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eines meiner Lieblings-Friedfisch-Videos von der Insel ist das hier: https://youtu.be/nrvsA1CDw4c Canal Fishing mit Dickie Carr.
Ist lehrreich und teilweise ganz witzig. Ein echtes Original, er war wohl früher für den großen Unterfangkescher bekannt, den sich seine Nachbarn gerne mal geborgt haben, wenn sie nen Karpfen an der Leine hatten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und dazwischen angelt er vermutlich zum Spaß



Ich ärgere mich so das ich damals nicht den Kontakt zu dem Herrn hatte. Der gute Bob fischte eine ganze Zeit während seiner Zeit in Deutschland an meinem alten Hausgewässer. Hätten wir sicher ein Match gemacht. :vik::q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Er ist auch der einzige Brite, der je wegen dem Angeln geadelt wurde!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Er ist auch der einzige Brite, der je wegen dem Angeln geadelt wurde!



Na wenn die Queen gewusst hätte was der gute Bob für ein schlimmer Finger sein kann. :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na wenn die Queen gewusst hätte was der gute Bob für ein schlimmer Finger sein kann. :m



Die gute Frau hat ihren Prinzgemahl und ihre Schwester gehabt. Ich denke ihrer Majestät ist nichts mehr fremd.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Die gute Frau hat ihren Prinzgemahl und ihre Schwester gehabt. Ich denke ihrer Majestät ist nichts mehr fremd.




Ähm, Andal.. "Hat gehabt" im Sinne von "musste erdulden", "hat erlebt" "musste mit auskommen" oder im Sinne von nun ja, hust.. ?
 Wär Boardferkelmäßig nicht unrelevant.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe heute tatsächlich eine große Schleie verkackt. :c:c:c
Aber die Rotfedern laufen am Picker.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kriegst du sie durch die Wolke des futters zum grund?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn es nicht richtig tief ist, sind die doch eh überall.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kriegst du sie durch die Wolke des futters zum grund?



Die Futtermischung nannte sich Reste-der-Woche 2000. Ich musste das Futter für den Spot etwas klebriger anrichten, es war immerhin 60cm tief.

Meiner Erfahrung nach folgen Rotfedern sowieso an jeden Spot, wenn du mit Ölen im Futter arbeitest oder aktiven Partikeln die bis zur Oberfläche steigen. Es spielt dann keine Rolle ob 1m tief oder 4m. HAben die Jungs Hunger, schnell sind sie sowieso, dann kommen sie.

Launische kleine Allesfresser. Die Güstern der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri zu den Schönheiten oben auf der Seite!

Ich erwische Rotfedern hauptsächlich als Beifang, freue mich aber jedes Mal über die Schönheit dieser Spezies. Aus „moorigen” Gewässern, und davon gibts hier reichlich, kommen die farblich schönsten Exemplare, richtige hochrückige Goldbarren mit knallroten Flossen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Schönheiten oben auf der Seite!
> 
> Ich erwische Rotfedern hauptsächlich als Beifang, freue mich aber jedes Mal über die Schönheit dieser Spezies. Aus „moorigen” Gewässern, und davon gibts hier reichlich, kommen die farblich schönsten Exemplare, richtige hochrückige Goldbarren mit knallroten Flossen.



Tja, ich hätte alle Rotaugen gegen diese eine große Schleie getauscht. Hab ich schön abgesetzt, wie der letzte Hirni. Futter war leer, ich wollte sehen ob in den letzten Minuten auf ein einzelnes Weizekorn eine Rotfede reagiert. Die Spitze schlägt sanft aus, aber stärker als alles andere.

Ich nehme die Rute nur auf. Erste Gefühl guter Fisch, zweite Gefühl eher Richtung "Ach du Sche****". Sehr große Schleien bauen sofort Druck auf und suchen das Kraut zum Schutze. Ich hätte nur die Bremse öffnen sollen.

MIMIMI

Die Woche mach ich das Ding lang. ( Aber nur fürs obligatorische Foto, Schleien esse ich aus Demut nicht)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist der Haken ausgeschlitzt oder war das Vorfach durch? 

Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil in Sachen Schleie!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ist der Haken ausgeschlitzt oder war das Vorfach durch?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil in Sachen Schleie!



Ich war auf Rotfedern angeln mit 18er Haken und 0,10mm Vorfach. Normalerweise reagiere ich immer mit Bremse öffnen. Ich war einfach zu überrascht, ich hatte damit nicht gerechnet. Zumal die Bisse nach dem letzten kleinen Futterball schon ausblieben. Das Wasser dort ist Glasklar, du siehst trotzdem keine Fische. Es ist stellenweise recht flach. Ein Weizenkorn am Haken sollte nur ein Test sein, um zu sehen wie die Fische reagieren. Das dort ganz andere Brummer am Schmatzen waren bekam ich nicht mit............

Die Tinca war auch nicht grün, sie schwamm ja kurzerhand auf mich zu, nur um danach den Todesstoß zu setzen. Sie war eher Besch, wie alte Brassen. Wie dem auch sei, diesen Meter in meine Richtung schwimmen nahm ich zum Anlass die Schnur wieder auf Spannung zu bringen, in jenem Moment drehte der grüne Goldschatz aber mit voller Wucht ab und sprengte das Vorfach knapp über dem Haken.

Für den Fisch gut, da passiert nichts dramatischen. Das Luder hat mich aber richtig aufs Glatteis geführt. 1:0 Schleie.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Info. Einmal nicht aufgepaßt und man hat den Salat. Den 18er Haken wird die Tinca sicher verschmerzen oder loswerden. 

Ich habe heute eher derb geangelt (0,20er Hauptschnur durch zum Haken) und bin abermals Schneider geblieben. Wollte nur wegen des Karpfen-Abrisses vom letzten Freitag nicht noch feiner fischen (gab einiges an totem Holz und anderen Unterwasser-Hindernissen in der Nähe). 
Mal sehen, vielleicht werd ich die kommenden Tage mal mit ganz feinem Gerät, aber an hindernisfreier Stelle mein Ego wieder aufbauen ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Einmal nicht aufgepaßt und man hat den Salat. Den 18er Haken wird die Tinca sicher verschmerzen oder loswerden.
> 
> Ich habe heute eher derb geangelt (0,20er Hauptschnur durch zum Haken) und bin abermals Schneider geblieben. Wollte nur wegen des Karpfen-Abrisses vom letzten Freitag nicht noch feiner fischen (gab einiges an totem Holz und anderen Unterwasser-Hindernissen in der Nähe).
> Mal sehen, vielleicht werd ich die kommenden Tage mal mit ganz feinem Gerät, aber an hindernisfreier Stelle mein Ego wieder aufbauen ;-)



So fein fische ich normalerweise auch nicht, aber bei so klarem Wasser wie diesem Teich hielt ich es einfach für klüger sowohl von roter Hauptschnur (nehme ich gern um die Schnur zu beobachten) weiß transparente zu Wechseln und auch das Vorfach dünner zu wählen.

Ich überzeugt davon, das gröberes Angeln weniger Fisch bringen würde und erst recht keine Schleie, zumindest nicht an normalen Tagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich überzeugt davon, das gröberes Angeln weniger Fisch bringen würde und erst recht keine Schleie, zumindest nicht an normalen Tagen.



Das glaube ich, grundsätzlich, auch. Aber wenn ich sehe wie mein angelkumpel mit 300gr WG Hochseerute und 30er knallgelben Geflecht samt 8gr Pose mit dem ersten Wurf eine 40er Schleie fängt und ich fein gefischt abschneidere... dann zweifle ich daran. Der Kollege hat keinen weiteren fischkontakt gehabt, ich denke er hat den Wurm der Schleie quasi mitten ins Maul geworfen und das es das berühmte Quäntchen Glück war... aber grundsätzlich fange ich nicht so viel besser als er was ich feiner Fische :-/


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beim Schleienfischen bin ich längst weg von fein. Die sind mehr neugierig als scheu. Und wenn sie Schmacht haben, erst recht.


----------



## Nordan

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Beim Schleienfischen bin ich längst weg von fein. Die sind mehr neugierig als scheu. Und wenn sie Schmacht haben, erst recht.



Ist das denn nicht irgendwie bei allen Fischen so?
Manchmal haben sie einfach Bock, an anderen Tagen nicht. Da kannste machen was du willst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordan schrieb:


> Ist das denn nicht irgendwie bei allen Fischen so?
> Manchmal haben sie einfach Bock, an anderen Tagen nicht. Da kannste machen was du willst.



Schleien wechseln ihren Köder oft, das kann stündlich was anderes sein, wenn sie am Platz sind muss man halt experimentieren, wenn du sie denn mitbekommst.

Oft wird aber unterschlagen das Schleienangeln auch nur wirklich sinnig wird wenn ein guter Bestand vorhanden ist und nicht soviele andere große Weißfische. Sonst ist es mehr Glück und Beifang. Schleien unterscheiden sich in ihren Vorlieben vom Futter und Köder her nämlich nicht so stark wie experten gerne  behaupten.

Fressphasen erwischen macht den Kohl dann richtig fett, alles andere ist Tagesform.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Durch aus, aber gerade bei den Schleien hält sich dieser Mythos von der scheuen Schlei, die man nur mit feinsten Montagen überlisten kann besonders hartnäckig.

Seit ich beim Schleienfischen vorgehe wie beim Karpfenfischen, nur eben mit etwas kleineren Kalibern, fange ich sie so richtig gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Durch aus, aber gerade bei den Schleien hält sich dieser Mythos von der scheuen Schlei, die man nur mit feinsten Montagen überlisten kann besonders hartnäckig.
> 
> Seit ich beim Schleienfischen vorgehe wie beim Karpfenfischen, nur eben mit etwas kleineren Kalibern, fange ich sie so richtig gut.




Scheu ist ja nicht der Punkt, aber bei extrem klaren Wasser fängst du im Allgemeinen schlechter, wenn die Präsentation zu auffällig ist. Die Fische reagieren wesentlich bedachter, allein wegen der Gefahr von Kormoran und Co.!

Vom scheuen Fisch an sich halte ich aber auch nichts. Weder fing ich schlechter wenn ich eine rote Jacke anhatte, noch nahmen die Fische Abstand vom Futterplatz wenn ich mit meinem Nebenmann laute Gespräche führte.

Method Feeder auf Schleie ist ja extrem effektiv wegen dem frohen Farbenspiel. Dunkles Futter, heller Köder. Ich denke Schleienangeln wird allein deswegen schon überbewertet weil es keine richtigen Bestände gibt und es nicht all zu selektiv ist wenn Brassen, große Rotaugen, Karpfen und Co. im Gewässer sind. Wird dann eher zur Lotterie.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das halte ich so für nicht ganz richtig. Die selektive Fischerei auf Großschleien ist durchaus machbar, auch wenn das Gewässer nebenbei einen richtig guten Mischbestand hat. Es wird nur sehr wenig darüber gesprochen, weil es von wirklich guten Großschleiengewässern nun mal nicht so viele gibt und die paar Spezialisten einer sehr verschwiegenen Kaste angehören.

Unser großer Vereinssee ist so ein Gewässer und weil es keine Gastkarten gibt, kann ich da etwas offener darüber sprechen. Aber selbst bei den Kollegen im Verein ist genau noch einer neben mir, der gezielt auf die Schleien geht. Allen anderen gilt sie höchstens als Beifang beim Karpfenfischen.

Richtig ist dagegen, dass man relativ häufig mal einen Brassen mit dabei hat. Das ist aber dann auch nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das halte ich so für nicht ganz richtig. Die selektive Fischerei auf Großschleien ist durchaus machbar, auch wenn das Gewässer nebenbei einen richtig guten Mischbestand hat. Es wird nur sehr wenig darüber gesprochen, weil es von wirklich guten Großschleiengewässern nun mal nicht so viele gibt und die paar Spezialisten einer sehr verschwiegenen Kaste angehören.
> 
> Unser großer Vereinssee ist so ein Gewässer und weil es keine Gastkarten gibt, kann ich da etwas offener darüber sprechen. Aber selbst bei den Kollegen im Verein ist genau noch einer neben mir, der gezielt auf die Schleien geht. Allen anderen gilt sie höchstens als Beifang beim Karpfenfischen.
> 
> Richtig ist dagegen, dass man relativ häufig mal einen Brassen mit dabei hat. Das ist aber dann auch nicht wirklich schlimm.



Du nimmst dabei aber in Kauf lange Zeiten am Wasser zu sitzen, passiver zu füttern und wie beim Karpfenangeln auszuharren, quasi auf das Beißfenster zu warten und zu suchen. Dabei fängst du im Verhältnis zur Schleie garantiert viele verschiedene Fischarten, weil der Köder sowohl in Größe als auch Art alle Abnehmer mit großen Maul bedient.

Gezielt in meinen Augen, darauf will ich hinaus, Schleien anzusprechen ohne Futtersessions, mit abgestimmten Futter und Köder. Lange Zeiten Futterplätze anlegen ist ja keine Kunst. 

Ich habe jedenfalls dabei festgestellt das Schleien vor allem unbewegte Köder mögen. Tote Maden waren gut gefüttert eine Bank, aber ich musste schon ordentliche Mengen an den Futterplatz werfen und wenig Lockfutter einsetzen wegen Kleinfisch.

Für mich ist es einfach aufgestellt in zwei Kriterien entscheidend:

Futterstraße finden
Passives Futter

( Ich will nicht sagen das du Unrecht hast, stimmt alles. Ich meinte eher aus der Theorie heraus für den Kurzansitzer und 4h Angler)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du nimmst dabei aber in Kauf lange Zeiten am Wasser zu sitzen, passiver zu füttern und wie beim Karpfenangeln auszuharren, quasi auf das Beißfenster zu warten und zu suchen. Dabei fängst du im Verhältnis zur Schleie garantiert viele verschiedene Fischarten, weil der Köder sowohl in Größe als auch Art alle Abnehmer mit großen Maul bedient.



Jein. Man hat es natürlich bequemer, wenn man gleich eine ganze Woche am Spot bleiben kann. Aber wenn man den Spot erst mal hat und die aktiven Zeiten weiß, dann ist das durchaus auch mit einer 4 Stunden Sitzung zu machen. Pauschal ist beim Fischen eh kaum etwas zu beurteilen und im Fall der Schleien extrem vom Gewässer abhängig. Ich hab halt mit unserem See das Glück. Wo anders müsste ich mich aber auch erste wieder in eine neues Schema reinfieseln.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was das Zeitfenster angeht, so sind unsere Schleien genau das, was Rod Hutchinson mit "Gravel Pit Tench" beschrieben hat. Unser See ist auch eine uralte Kiesgrube und die Schleien sind ausgesprochen tagaktiv. Nachts fängt man sie deutlich weniger, aber dafür eben richtig schöne Brassen, von denen keiner unter 60 cm hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Jein. Man hat es natürlich bequemer, wenn man gleich eine ganze Woche am Spot bleiben kann. Aber wenn man den Spot erst mal hat und die aktiven Zeiten weiß, dann ist das durchaus auch mit einer 4 Stunden Sitzung zu machen. Pauschal ist beim Fischen eh kaum etwas zu beurteilen und im Fall der Schleien extrem vom Gewässer abhängig. Ich hab halt mit unserem See das Glück. Wo anders müsste ich mich aber auch erste wieder in eine neues Schema reinfieseln.



Jup.

Ich glaube auch das die Schleie eben mit ihrer Größe so ein Mittelding in der Machbarkeit beim selektieren ist. Es gibt typische Kapitale von Rotaugen und Rotfedern die große Schleienköder nehmen, während durchschnittliche Brassen und Karpfen, aber auch Alande oder Döbel kein Problem mit solchen Häppchen hätten.

Auch das Futter auf Schleien, ob nun Maulwurserde mit Wurmstücken und Wolke oder passiv. Irgendwas sprichst du immer damit an, sei es die Rotfedern vom wolkigen Futter oder die Brassen wegen den Partikeln im Futter.

Die Kunst liegt irgendwo dazwischen und das macht schnellen Erfolg recht schwer, deswegen gilt die Schleie wohlmöglich als Sonntagsfisch.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das trifft es ziemlich genau. Es sind ja nicht mal die Karpfenfischer mit Big Balls vor Beifängen sicher. 

Man muss auch sehen, wie jeder einzelne den gezielten Fang definiert. Wenn ich auf Schleie ansitze und fange dann mindestens eine, so sehe ich das als gezielten Fang an und nehme die Beifänge, bei uns meistens die großen Brassen, gerne billigend in Kauf.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Vorgehen ist auch ein bisschen aus der Not geboren. Wir haben leider eingeschleppte Grundeln im See und nicht wirklich wenige Kleinbarsche. Da ist das klassische Schleienfischen mit Würmchen und ein paar Maden einfach sinnlos.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das trifft es ziemlich genau. Es sind ja nicht mal die Karpfenfischer mit Big Balls vor Beifängen sicher.
> 
> Man muss auch sehen, wie jeder einzelne den gezielten Fang definiert. Wenn ich auf Schleie ansitze und fange dann mindestens eine, so sehe ich das als gezielten Fang an und nehme die Beifänge, bei uns meistens die großen Brassen, gerne billigend in Kauf.



Ich fange aber auch selten mehr als 3 Schleien an einem Tag, beziehungsweise in 4h bis 6h. Obgleich ich auch dazuschreiben muss das ein Gewässer eben diesen Bestand aufweisen muss.

Mein altes Hausgewässer hatte einen kleinen Schleienbestand, da gingen vielleicht über die ganze Saison 3 in den Kescher, egal an welchen Methoden du dich versuchst hast. Jetzt hatte ich die Auswahl an vielen Gewässern und fing innerhalb von 2 Monaten an die 40 Schleien. 

Es mangelt auch an Gewässern mit Tincas, es muss ja überall ein großer Kochtopfkarpfen bestand herrschen + 30 Pfünder für die Galerie.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es mangelt auch an Gewässern mit Tincas, es muss ja überall ein großer Kochtopfkarpfen bestand herrschen + 30 Pfünder für die Galerie.



Das ist mit Sicherheit der Hauptgrund, warum eine echte Specimen Fischerei auf Schleien und noch mehr auf Karauschen, eine recht anspruchsvolle Sache geworden ist.

Mein Vater hatte mal einen Weiher zur Pacht. Etwa ein halbes Fussballfedl groß und über viele Jahre ungenutzt. Da gab es einen schönen Bestand an beiden Arten. Mein Vater besetzte dann Karpfen, weil er und alle anderen es nicht besser gewußt haben, damals so Ende der 60er. Man konnte sprichwörtlich zusehen, wie die Schleien und Karauschen weniger wurden, bis sie nur noch rudimentär und als Hungerformen vorkamen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit der Hauptgrund, warum eine echte Specimen Fischerei auf Schleien und noch mehr auf Karauschen, eine recht anspruchsvolle Sache geworden ist.
> 
> Mein Vater hatte mal einen Weiher zur Pacht. Etwa ein halbes Fussballfedl groß und über viele Jahre ungenutzt. Da gab es einen schönen Bestand an beiden Arten. Mein Vater besetzte dann Karpfen, weil er und alle anderen es nicht besser gewußt haben, damals so Ende der 60er. Man konnte sprichwörtlich zusehen, wie die Schleien und Karauschen weniger wurden, bis sie nur noch rudimentär und als Hungerformen vorkamen.



Karauschen suche ich vergebens. Ich finde kaum Tümpel die noch einen intakten Bestand führen. Oftmals sind ja gerade diese kleinen Naturnahen Oasen versaut worden durch Sensationsbesatz. Da kenne ich zwei kleine Tümpel von.

Schlimmer noch, es gibt tatsächlich eine Spezie Angler die jene Fische einfach ein und umsetzen. Da wird der letzte Fang an Karpfen mit dem Hänger nachtens ins neue Gewässer gesetzt, weil es näher der eigenen Haustür ist. Hielt ich lange Zeit für Einzelfälle. Jetzt kenne ich schon 2 Hände voll solcher Experten.

Vielleich finde ich die Karauschen nochmals, vielleicht sogar an diesem kleinen Tümpel. Besatz sollte einfach nicht mehr von Anglern gemacht werden dürfen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Hoffnung, hier auch nur eine einzige Karausche anzutreffen, habe ich längst beerdigt. Für diese Fischart muss man wohl wirklich gleich am besten bis nach Polen fahren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kollege hat an drei Villeseen bei Brühl sich reproduzierende Schleien und Karauschenbestände, trotz Karpfen. Zwei der Seen haben noch einen tollen Weissfischbestand und einer einer guten Hechtbestand. Gibt meines Wissens auch Gastkarten. Vielleicht wäre das ja zumindest für Andal interessant? Mehr Info gerne per PM

Ansonsten muss ich FF recht geben: je mehr Angler beim Besatz mitreden desto bescheidener wird das Endergebnis. Einen Vereinsteich haben wir auch kaputt besetzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kollege hat an drei Villeseen bei Brühl sich reproduzierende Schleien und Karauschenbestände, trotz Karpfen. Zwei der Seen haben noch einen tollen Weissfischbestand und einer einer guten Hechtbestand. Gibt meines Wissens auch Gastkarten. Vielleicht wäre das ja zumindest für Andal interessant? Mehr Info gerne per PM
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich FF recht geben: je mehr Angler beim Besatz mitreden desto bescheidener wird das Endergebnis. Einen Vereinsteich haben wir auch kaputt besetzt.



Das Problem ist oft, das der Besatz nicht zum Gewässer passt. In einem klaren, krautreichen See, da haben einfach keine Karpfen etwas verloren. Das sind naturnahe Schleien/Hechtgewässer mit Rotaugen/Plötzen in Begleitung, gepaart mit Barschen und jeweiligem.

Bei Brassen bin ich mir nicht sicher, dieser Fisch kommt ja im klaren Wasser auch vor, aber ob das nun ein typischer Vertreter für einen See sein soll lasse ich mal dahingestellt. ( Hochwasser als Einfluss, Gräben und dergleichen)

Es muss aber immer und überall Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Forelle und Zander rein.Von Schleienbesatz oder Karauschen habe ich seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr gehört.....

Sportfischkulturaismus


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf der Suche nach Karauschen hab ich ein paar Kleingewässer in meiner Nähe besucht, ist aber eine mühselige Suche. Immerhin ein Gewässer gab mehrere 20cm+ Exemplare her, mal sehen, ob ich da im Frühjahr an Stellen, die jetzt nicht zu beangeln sind, Erfolg habe.
In einem anderen Kleingewässer hab ich meine beste Karausche überhaupt erwischt, aus heiterem Himmel - 37cm, für meine Verhältnisse ein kapitaler Fisch ;-) Angeblich hatten dort zuvor „Die Russen ein Netz durchgezogen” (Originalton eines anderen Anglers an diesem Teich) und „meine” Karausche hatte einfach Glück und Erfahrung zielführend kombinieren können.
Ansonsten gibt es natürlich noch die klassischen Karauschen-Tümpel (Feuerlöschteiche, ganz kleine Weiher auf dem Acker...), aber die dürfen hier nicht beangelt werden und beherbergen vermutlich in den meisten Fällen verbuttete Exemplare.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach Karauschen hab ich ein paar Kleingewässer in meiner Nähe besucht, ist aber eine mühselige Suche. Immerhin ein Gewässer gab mehrere 20cm+ Exemplare her, mal sehen, ob ich da im Frühjahr an Stellen, die jetzt nicht zu beangeln sind, Erfolg habe.
> In einem anderen Kleingewässer hab ich meine beste Karausche überhaupt erwischt, aus heiterem Himmel - 37cm, für meine Verhältnisse ein kapitaler Fisch ;-) Angeblich hatten dort zuvor „Die Russen ein Netz durchgezogen” (Originalton eines anderen Anglers an diesem Teich) und „meine” Karausche hatte einfach Glück und Erfahrung zielführend kombinieren können.
> Ansonsten gibt es natürlich noch die klassischen Karauschen-Tümpel (Feuerlöschteiche, ganz kleine Weiher auf dem Acker...), aber die dürfen hier nicht beangelt werden und beherbergen vermutlich in den meisten Fällen verbuttete Exemplare.



Die Russen mit dem Netz durch den Teich oder 20 Meter Reuse gibt es auch an jedem Ort in Deutschland. :q:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Richtig. Und in der Hoffnung auf Ebro'ische Zustände wurden dann Welse besetzt in hübschen kleinen Tümpeln... meinetwegen kann ja jeder Verein einen Knallpengtümpel haben mit Mastkarpfen, Zandern und ReFos, aber genauso müsste dann jeder Verein einen naturnahen Teich bewirtschaften. Schlimm wenn man dann hört, das bei Besatz von zuständigen Stellen weggeguckt wird und dadurch wirklich schöne Gewässer richtung Forellen und Karpfenpuff geschubst werden


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Richtig. Und in der Hoffnung auf Ebro'ische Zustände wurden dann Welse besetzt in hübschen kleinen Tümpeln... meinetwegen kann ja jeder Verein einen Knallpengtümpel haben mit Mastkarpfen, Zandern und ReFos, aber genauso müsste dann jeder Verein einen naturnahen Teich bewirtschaften. Schlimm wenn man dann hört, das bei Besatz von zuständigen Stellen weggeguckt wird und dadurch wirklich schöne Gewässer richtung Forellen und Karpfenpuff geschubst werden



Bei der Wahl meines Angelvereins hab ich den Favoriten schweren Herzens wegen seiner Besatzpolitik aussortiert.
Forellen haben in Dorfteichen nix zu suchen ;-/


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Verein hat ein, zwei schöne Flusstrecken und zwei Tümpel. Der eine geht als Hecht Schleiengewässer mit Satzkarpfen durch der ab und an mit refo besetzt wird. Der andere, größere ist eine Katastrophe. Refo, grosskarpfen, zander


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bei der Wahl meines Angelvereins hab ich den Favoriten schweren Herzens wegen seiner Besatzpolitik aussortiert.
> Forellen haben in Dorfteichen nix zu suchen ;-/



Ich streite da auch immer Massiv mit anderen Anglern wenn immer wieder Karpfen und Wels gefordert werden. Es wird ohne Rücksicht und Nachhaltigkeit nur für das Fangfoto oder die Pfanne argumentiert, selten für intakte Gewässer.

Ein Gutes hat es aber, oft landet der Besatz immer an favorisierten Gewässern nahe des Vorstands. Es wird zwar geschrieben das Aal und Co. an Weiher XY besetzt wurden, der LKW kam aber nie an. :q:q:q:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja, mein Ebro heißt Warnow ;-)

Ich angel nicht auf Wels, aber alle Jahre wieder werden in der Nähe richtig stramme Burschen gelandet. Natürlicher Bestand, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, mein Ebro heißt Warnow ;-)
> 
> Ich angel nicht auf Wels, aber alle Jahre wieder werden in der Nähe richtig stramme Burschen gelandet. Natürlicher Bestand, soweit ich weiß.


Hier an der Fulda höhe Edermündung wurde letztes Jahr ein >2,10m Waller gefangen  (und entnommen), beim Aalangeln wurde die Kinderstube geplündert. Schon spannend. Wenn ich mir eine Wallerrute zugelegt und dickes geflecht auf meine Penn Sargus II 2000 gespult habe greif ich da mal mit Calmarfetzen an oder verklappe kiloweise Pellets bis ich damit losziehen kann


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich diskutiere das im Verein nicht mehr, denn gegen diese unendliche Dummheit des Klüngels kommt man eh nicht an. Ich bezahle meine Gebühren, hol mir Marken und Stempel und das wars dann auch schon. Bin froh, wenn ich dann keinen mehr von denen sehen muss.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier an der Fulda höhe Edermündung wurde letztes Jahr ein >2,10m Waller gefangen  (und entnommen), beim Aalangeln wurde die Kinderstube geplündert. Schon spannend. Wenn ich mir eine Wallerrute zugelegt und dickes geflecht auf meine Penn Sargus II 2000 gespult habe greif ich da mal mit Calmarfetzen an oder verklappe kiloweise Pellets bis ich damit losziehen kann



Ich versuch es gar nicht erst - hier hat man (meiner Meinung nach) erheblich bessere Chancen, einen guten Fisch zu haken als vom Ufer aus zu landen (egal mit welchem Gerät). Die welsig aussehenden Flußabschnitte würde ich als Unterwasserdschungel bezeichnen. Ein passendes Boot hab ich nicht, also laß ichs lieber ganz ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier ist Bootsangelei weder möglich noch erlaubt-  notfalls kann ein Helfer reinwaten um den Wallergriff zu setzen 

Ich träume ja davon mir irgendwann einen Teich zu pachten oder anzulegen. Gar nicht groß, so drei- bis fünfhundert m2, und den als naturnahes Gewässer zu bewirtschaften. Paar Hechte, Rotfedern, Schleien, Karauschen; vielleicht Brassen wenn es denn Sinn machen sollte... 
Bisher scheitert der Traum an monetären Mitteln bzw den recht überschaubaren Angebot an Pachtteichen


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich streite da auch immer Massiv mit anderen Anglern wenn immer wieder Karpfen und Wels gefordert werden. Es wird ohne Rücksicht und Nachhaltigkeit nur für das Fangfoto oder die Pfanne argumentiert, selten für intakte Gewässer.



Wegen solcher Vollpfosten habe ich den Gewässerwart an den Nagel gehangen .
Kannst ja gleich immer mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen.



Andal schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere das im Verein nicht mehr, denn gegen diese unendliche Dummheit des Klüngels kommt man eh nicht an. Ich bezahle meine Gebühren, hol mir Marken und Stempel und das wars dann auch schon. Bin froh, wenn ich dann keinen mehr von denen sehen muss.



Genau so.
Irgendwie schade alles


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wegen solcher Vollpfosten habe ich den Gewässerwart an den Nagel gehangen .
> Kannst ja gleich immer mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau so.
> Irgendwie schade alles



Weil alles immer größer, schneller und besser sein muss. Beim Angeln steht nicht mehr das Können und die Flexibilität im Vordergrund. Es ist vielmehr Camping und große Fische. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weil alles immer größer, schneller und besser sein muss. Beim Angeln steht nicht mehr das Können und die Flexibilität im Vordergrund. Es ist vielmehr Camping und große Fische. :m



Oder coole Selbstdarstellung im urbanen Umfeld: hallo, liebe Streetfisher* ;-)



*ist nicht böse gemeint, bezieht sich eher auf die aufdringliche Werbung der Tackle-Industrie.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weil alles immer größer, schneller und besser sein muss. Beim Angeln steht nicht mehr das Können und die Flexibilität im Vordergrund. Es ist vielmehr Camping und große Fische. :m



Ich angle zum entspannen. Camping und große Fische sind voll super, aber ich freue mich über jeden Fisch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich angle zum entspannen. Camping und große Fische sind voll super, aber ich freue mich über jeden Fisch



Ich hab das nicht richtig ausgeführt.

Ich meine nicht den Angler am Wasser, der auch mal ein Zelt aufbaut. Ich meine eher die Jungs die mit Futterkampanien von Wochen, locker mal 200kg Partikel verklappen, nur der große Fisch als Angeln zählt, wo das Blei den Foxsticker haben muss.

Oftmals haben diese Leute keine Ahnung vom Fisch, den Zusammenhängen, verschiedenen Techniken. Da wird einfach nur 24/7 das Festblei geworfen und Klug geschissen wie taktisch man war. 

Diese Cracks gehen mir so langsam an vielen Gewässern auf den Sack. Da wird ein Spot am Gegenüberliegendem Ufer gewählt, alles abgespannt und jeder der Angeln will angemahnt, das diese Stelle für die nächsten 15 Jahre wegen Futter nicht für andere Befischbar sein soll.

Das sind jetzt nicht nur Karpfenangler, da gibt es durch die Bank Experten, aber mir kommt langsam die Galle hoch wenn Leute zu Doof sind sich richtigen Herausforderungen zu stellen um dann von "Der Challenge" zu sprechen wenn man 14 Tage am Stück am Wasser und mit LKW gefüttert hat.

Sowas definiert man dann als Friedfischangeln. :m


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab das nicht richtig ausgeführt.
> 
> Ich meine nicht den Angler am Wasser, der auch mal ein Zelt aufbaut. Ich meine eher die Jungs die mit Futterkampanien von Wochen, locker mal 200kg Partikel verklappen, nur der große Fisch als Angeln zählt, wo das Blei den Foxsticker haben muss.
> 
> Oftmals haben diese Leute keine Ahnung vom Fisch, den Zusammenhängen, verschiedenen Techniken. Da wird einfach nur 24/7 das Festblei geworfen und Klug geschissen wie taktisch man war.
> 
> Diese Cracks gehen mir so langsam an vielen Gewässern auf den Sack. Da wird ein Spot am Gegenüberliegendem Ufer gewählt, alles abgespannt und jeder der Angeln will angemahnt, das diese Stelle für die nächsten 15 Jahre wegen Futter nicht für andere Befischbar sein soll.
> 
> Das sind jetzt nicht nur Karpfenangler, da gibt es durch die Bank Experten, aber mir kommt langsam die Galle hoch wenn Leute zu Doof sind sich richtigen Herausforderungen zu stellen um dann von "Der Challenge" zu sprechen wenn man 14 Tage am Stück am Wasser und mit LKW gefüttert hat.
> 
> Sowas definiert man dann als Friedfischangeln. :m




Hallo,

diese Probleme gibt es bei uns gottseidank nicht,
Erstens ist Anfüttern grundsätzlich verboten (Ausnahme: in geringem Umfang während des Fischens).
Zweitens betrifft es mich so gut wie nicht, da ich zu 95% Fliegen- und Spinnfischer bin und drittens wäre ich viel zu faul extra zum Anfüttern ans Wasser zu fahren.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei uns im Verein gibt es sowas auch nicht. Es wird auch wenig mit Boilies gearbeitet, da die Kollegen sie für zu teuer halten. Mais ist der Köder der Wahl, anfüttern bedeutet ein zwei Hände dahin zu werfen wo der Köder etwa liegt.

Das lustige/traurige ist: es macht total spaß, gezielt auf Großkarpfen zu gehen aber 75% der mordernen Karpfenangler kann man in der Pfeife rauchen weil sie völlig ignorant und Rücksichtslos vorgehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein gibt es sowas auch nicht. Es wird auch wenig mit Boilies gearbeitet, da die Kollegen sie für zu teuer halten. Mais ist der Köder der Wahl, anfüttern bedeutet ein zwei Hände dahin zu werfen wo der Köder etwa liegt.
> 
> Das lustige/traurige ist: es macht total spaß, gezielt auf Großkarpfen zu gehen aber 75% der mordernen Karpfenangler kann man in der Pfeife rauchen weil sie völlig ignorant und Rücksichtslos vorgehen



Boilies an sich sind ja schön selektiv, da kann ich den Einsatz solcher Köder schon verstehen, nur geht mir diese Attitüde zusehends gegen den Strich. Videos auf Youtube und der Beifang einer Brasse werden dargestellt, als würde ein benutztes Tampon den Haken gegriffen haben.

Mit jedem zweiten Ton wird klar gemacht das nur dicke Fische zählen. Das Friedfischangeln, was wohl mindestens genauso technisch ist, wesentlich mehr Methoden kennt, sich in der Breite mit allen Fischarten beschäftigt, wird wegen eines Fisches, dem Karpfen, komplett abgewertet.

Im Raubfischanglerbereich etabliert sich diese Denke ja auch. Da wird 2m neben deinen Futterplatz geworfen und argumentiert, das die kleinen Fische gleich wieder da sind, worauf ich oft antworte das jede Brasse von 50cm deinen Zander im Drill auf ganzer Länge schlägt.

Ich hab eben das Gefühl das unsere Angelei nicht mehr Wert geschätzt wird.


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

|uhoh:

*Taschentuch reich*

Davon ab...ihr übertreit maßlos.

Aber ruhig weiter...Popcorn schmeckt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> 
> *Taschentuch reich*
> 
> Davon ab...ihr übertreit maßlos.
> 
> Aber ruhig weiter...Popcorn schmeckt.



Ich würde mal eher sagen trage was zum Thema bei oder Abfahrt. Dein Gejodel und Provoziere brauch kein Mensch. Ich würde glatt meinen du angelst noch nicht mal, so wenig Gehaltvolles kam bei dir bisher rum.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfach ignorieren, dann verliert er die Lust

*ed*
Als ich mal blinkern war kam ich mit nem anderen "Spinner" ins Gespräch. Er hat direkt seine Fangerfolge rausgekramt und erzählt was er für ein guter Angler wäre. Ich meinte dann nebenbei dass ich normalerweise eher auf Friedfisch gehe und wurde von ihm verständnislos angeguckt "Du bist also so ein... so ein... Friedfischer?"

Friedfischen ist, von Barbe, Karpfen und vielleicht Schleie abgesehen, nicht hip oder sexy. Andererseits sind das Attribute die ich beim angeln eh nicht brauche


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich brauch solch ein dummes Selbstdarstellunggetue nicht.

Du solltest Dir Deine 200kg Partikel noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.|uhoh:


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren, dann verliert er die Lust



Eigentlich hast Du Recht. 
Was mische ich mich bei diesem Blödsinn eigentlich ein.

200kg Partikel... lol


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich brauch solch ein dummes Selbstdarstellunggetue nicht.
> :



Dann hör doch bitte auf damit |wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich brauch solch ein dummes Selbstdarstellunggetue nicht.
> 
> Du solltest Dir Deine 200kg Partikel noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.|uhoh:



Ich schrieb ja, du bist kein Angler. Wenn jemand über 3 Wochen füttert, was meinst du kommt da zusammen? 

Aber wie gehabt, Inhaltlich hast du nichts beizutragen, darum verschwenden wir einfach keine Energie mit dir, ab auf die Igno und gut ist. |wavey:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt hörts halt auf ... bis einer weint! 

Ich bin sowohl Karpfenfischer, als auch oldschool Friedfischangler und Spinnfischer. Am Wasser sieht es bei weitem nicht so krass aus, wie es in den Social Medias beschrieben und beweint wird.

Außerdem bringt der ewige Hickhack keinen auch nur einen Millimeter weiter!


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann hör doch bitte auf damit |wavey:




Ich betreibe keine Selbstdarstellung hier.
Habe nur den Blödsinn von FF kommentiert. 

Macht euchmal Gedanken zu 200kg Partikel.
Von welcem Volumen der Kollege spricht und wieviel € im Gewässer verkappt werden.

Dies ist reines polemisches Gequatsche. Wichtigtuer

Hilft keinem Angler weiter.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Dieses Gelaber geht dann von Kollege zu Kollege und irgendwann trifft es den Karpfenangler welche ja 200kg Partikel im Gewässer kippen und Anfütterverbote etc. ausgesprochen werden.
Genau wegen solch einem gequatsche.
Und nicht weil die Behörde Angler gesehen haben die 200kg Partikel verkappen.

und von dem anderen Blödsinn mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren, dann verliert er die Lust
> 
> *ed*
> Als ich mal blinkern war kam ich mit nem anderen "Spinner" ins Gespräch. Er hat direkt seine Fangerfolge rausgekramt und erzählt was er für ein guter Angler wäre. Ich meinte dann nebenbei dass ich normalerweise eher auf Friedfisch gehe und wurde von ihm verständnislos angeguckt "Du bist also so ein... so ein... Friedfischer?"
> 
> Friedfischen ist, von Barbe, Karpfen und vielleicht Schleie abgesehen, nicht hip oder sexy. Andererseits sind das Attribute die ich beim angeln eh nicht brauche



Jup, darauf wollte ich das auch drehen, nicht auf Karpfenanlger spezifisch, sondern das Versteifte fangen dieser einen Fischart. Vornehmlich Zander und Karpfen. Ich kann selten mit Anglern über das Sprechen was ich tue, weil das Gespräch fast immer mit PB Zander auf Gummifisch beginnt oder war am See den ich nicht sagen darf, wo ich auf einen Köder fing der Geheim bleibt, einen Fisch mit einem hohen Gewicht, das so nicht verraten möchte.

Da siehste den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. |supergri Mich ärgern da auch die ganzen Fachzeitschriften, dort wird immer schön ins Horn geblasen. Von gefühlten 100 Anglern die ich kenne Angeln tatsächlich 85 auf relevante Fischarten. Wenn ich Frage wo jemand Karauschen fangen kann oder große Rotfedern............ Sind alles Köderfische


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja, du bist kein Angler. Wenn jemand über 3 Wochen füttert, was meinst du kommt da zusammen?



Ruhig Blut. Es gibt genügend Gewässer, da kannst du über 4 Wochen eine halbe Tonne füttern und es bleibt kein Krümel übrig, weil es vertilgt wird. Alles was dabei herauskommt, sind fette Fische und eine leere Kasse beim Angler.

Und wer überfüttert, der schießt sich ins eigene Knie, denn pappsatte Fische beissen recht schlecht. Also macht er das genau einmal an is learning by doing.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt hörts halt auf ... bis einer weint!
> 
> Ich bin sowohl Karpfenfischer, als auch oldschool Friedfischangler und Spinnfischer. Am Wasser sieht es bei weitem nicht so krass aus, wie es in den Social Medias beschrieben und beweint wird.
> 
> Außerdem bringt der ewige Hickhack keinen auch nur einen Millimeter weiter!



Das war ein Aufmacher für eine Diskussion, das unter 10.000 Karpfenangler nicht alle so sind, erklärt sich von selbst, ich will einfach nur einen Bogen spannen und kontrovers beginnen. 

Warum Karpfen,Zander> Friedfischangeln auf allen Ebenen?



Andal schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut. Es gibt genügend Gewässer, da kannst du über 4 Wochen eine halbe Tonne füttern und es bleibt kein Krümel übrig, weil es vertilgt wird. Alles was dabei herauskommt, sind fette Fische und eine leere Kasse beim Angler.
> 
> Und wer überfüttert, der schießt sich ins eigene Knie, denn pappsatte Fische beissen recht schlecht. Also macht er das genau einmal an is learning by doing.



Je nach dem, wie du schreibst, welches Gewässer es ist. Es gibt aber auch Stellen an Gewässern die massiv überfüttert werden und diese Spots sind nach 3 gefangenen Fischen oftmals verangelt und lange Zeit tot. 

Davon ab, es sind nicht nur Karpfenangler, ich schrieb Eingangs auch, das andere Experten da gerne über die Strenge schlagen. Wir hatten mal Polen am See, die auf Teufel komm raus große Brassen wollten. Soviele Futterkellen haben die Jungs geworfen, dann mit Boot und Eimer raus, solange war meine Session von 4h gefühlt.


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut. Es gibt genügend Gewässer, da kannst du über 4 Wochen eine halbe Tonne füttern und es bleibt kein Krümel übrig, weil es vertilgt wird. Alles was dabei herauskommt, sind fette Fische und eine leere Kasse beim Angler.
> 
> Und wer überfüttert, der schießt sich ins eigene Knie, denn pappsatte Fische beissen recht schlecht. Also macht er das genau einmal an is learning by doing.




Jupp.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das bringt doch alles nix. Hat es noch nie gebracht, außer dass pausenlos Allgemeinplätze zitiert werden und darauf herumgeritten wird. Ergebnis immer das gleiche. Geschwurbel, Bissigkeiten und Bullshit. Nix für Ungut, aber da gibts genügend andere Themen, wo wir uns produktiv austauschen können und keine Zeit in dämliche Keifereien verschwenden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das bringt doch alles nix. Hat es noch nie gebracht, außer dass pausenlos Allgemeinplätze zitiert werden und darauf herumgeritten wird. Ergebnis immer das gleiche. Geschwurbel, Bissigkeiten und Bullshit. Nix für Ungut, aber da gibts genügend andere Themen, wo wir uns produktiv austauschen können und keine Zeit in dämliche Keifereien verschwenden.



Je nach dem, die Frage bleibt ja offen, weshalb versiertes Friedfischangeln unabhängig vom Hegefischen in Deutschland so gar nicht mehr statt findet.

Ich muss die Fachzeitschriften schon im Detail lesen um einen kleinen relevanten Schnipsel zu finden. :m


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann solltest Du z.B. mal den Matchangler lesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

:





Andal schrieb:


> Das bringt doch alles nix. Hat es noch nie gebracht, außer dass pausenlos Allgemeinplätze zitiert werden und darauf herumgeritten wird. Ergebnis immer das gleiche. Geschwurbel, Bissigkeiten und Bullshit. Nix für Ungut, aber da gibts genügend andere Themen, wo wir uns produktiv austauschen können und keine Zeit in dämliche Keifereien verschwenden.


|good:

Ich habe eine Penn Sargus II 2000 mit 16er oder 18er Schnur (war für meine Bolo aber sechs Meter sind mir zum gemütlichen Fischen zu stressig) und eine Shimano Sedona 4000 mit 0,25er... letztere ist an meiner Float, bei ersterer hätte ich bauchschmerzen sie neu bespulen zu lassen weil Stroft teuer ist. Wenn ich jetzt die Sedona an meine Light Feeder packe und die Penn an meine Float - wäre das eures Erachtens stimmiger? Kann zwar immer ein Karpfen von max. 20 Pfund einsteigen, aber die meisten tingeln so um die zehn Pfund. Oder wäre es mit der Float (mit der ich im Sommer vor allem Rotfedern nachstellte) grob fahrlässig?
Es gibt recht viel Kraut aber sonst keine Hindernisse im Wasser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du z.B. mal den Matchangler lesen.



Brauche ich nicht, weil mein Mentor dort publiziert. :g


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Je nach dem, die Frage bleibt ja offen, weshalb versiertes Friedfischangeln unabhängig vom Hegefischen in Deutschland so gar nicht mehr statt findet./QUOTE]
> 
> Diesen Umstand stelle ich schon seit etwas mehr als 20 Jahren fest. Ich habe selber auch schon versucht das anzuschieben. Aber ich bin mittlerweile davon abgekommen. Warum? Es brächte mir eventuell einen Zuwachs an Bekanntheit, aber die Sache an sich nicht wirklich weiter.
> 
> Und wenn ich es ganz egoistisch beurteile, dann ist es auch kein Schaden. Denn je weniger meine Art zu Angeln teilen, desto weniger "Mitbewerber" treffe ich am Wasser an. Kein Nachteil!
> 
> Wer sich dennoch von dir, von mir und uns allen angeregt fühlt, der kommt von ganz alleine auf den Trichter und hier vorbei.
> 
> Wobei ja noch nicht mal wir beide, die exakt gleiche Vorgehensweise haben und das ist im Sinne des Themas und der Vielfalt auch sehr gut so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> :
> |good:
> 
> Ich habe eine Penn Sargus II 2000 mit 16er oder 18er Schnur (war für meine Bolo aber sechs Meter sind mir zum gemütlichen Fischen zu stressig) und eine Shimano Sedona 4000 mit 0,25er... letztere ist an meiner Float, bei ersterer hätte ich bauchschmerzen sie neu bespulen zu lassen weil Stroft teuer ist. Wenn ich jetzt die Sedona an meine Light Feeder packe und die Penn an meine Float - wäre das eures Erachtens stimmiger? Kann zwar immer ein Karpfen von max. 20 Pfund einsteigen, aber die meisten tingeln so um die zehn Pfund. Oder wäre es mit der Float (mit der ich im Sommer vor allem Rotfedern nachstellte) grob fahrlässig?
> Es gibt recht viel Kraut aber sonst keine Hindernisse im Wasser



0,25mm an einer leichten Feederrute ist zwar schon recht Fett, aber warum sollte das nicht gehen? 0,18mm reichen auch aus um an deiner Float einen Karpfen zu fangen, du kannst halt das Rückgrad deiner Rute nicht ausspielen im Fall der Fälle, aber das liegt dann eher am dünneren Vorfach. Mit 18er Schnur hatte ich noch keine Probleme auf genormte Fische. Weil kein Abrieb zu befürchten war, davor hätte ich wesentlich mehr Angst.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Andal: Gerade dir würde ich es zutrauen, ein Buch übers Friedfischen zu schreiben, das es mit Literatur aus UK aufnehmen könnte. Du hast einen feinen Sinn für Sarkasmus und schreibst lesenswert, wie du mit deiner Grundangelfibel mehr als bewiesen hast.
Ich würd's kaufen


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das bringt doch alles nix. Hat es noch nie gebracht, außer dass pausenlos Allgemeinplätze zitiert werden und darauf herumgeritten wird. Ergebnis immer das gleiche. Geschwurbel, Bissigkeiten und Bullshit. Nix für Ungut, aber da gibts genügend andere Themen, wo wir uns produktiv austauschen können und keine Zeit in dämliche Keifereien verschwenden.



Ich gebe Dir da vollkommen Recht.
Aber wenn man als Angler von einem angeblichen "Angel- Fachmann" solchen pauschalen Blödsinn lesen muss...
Welcher hier die üblichen Klischees mal wieder bedient...
ohn sichmal überhaupt Gedanken über sein geschreibsel zu machen...ma eben 200kg verkappen will, ganze Gewässer abspannt etc etc. blablabla...

Diese Diskussionen über 200kg Partikel von Karpfenanglern habe ich im Vorstand geführt. Keiner hat solche Angler je gesehen, aber alle Wissen das 200kg oder auch etwas weniger im See verkappt werden. 
Auch über Markerruten. Angler spannen Gewässer ab...durch das einbringen einer Markerpose?
Oder weil sie die Schnur auf Grund legen?
Immer der gleiche Blödsinn.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe bei der Schnurwahl die Durchmesserangaben längst bei Seite geschoben und orientiere mich, wie die Briten, längst nur noch an den Tragkräften.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 0,25mm an einer leichten Feederrute ist zwar schon recht Fett, aber warum sollte das nicht gehen? 0,18mm reichen auch aus um an deiner Float einen Karpfen zu fangen, du kannst halt das Rückgrad deiner Rute nicht ausspielen im Fall der Fälle, aber das liegt dann eher am dünneren Vorfach. Mit 18er Schnur hatte ich noch keine Probleme auf genormte Fische. Weil kein Abrieb zu befürchten war, davor hätte ich wesentlich mehr Angst.



Die Rolle mit der 25er war auch als allround backuprolle gedacht. Und da ich oft gelesen habe "auf Karpfen nicht unter 25er!" Ist sie dann an die Float gekommen. Bin mal gespannt was es da Sonntag gibt am Teich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Je nach dem, die Frage bleibt ja offen, weshalb versiertes Friedfischangeln unabhängig vom Hegefischen in Deutschland so gar nicht mehr statt findet./QUOTE]
> 
> Diesen Umstand stelle ich schon seit etwas mehr als 20 Jahren fest. Ich habe selber auch schon versucht das anzuschieben. Aber ich bin mittlerweile davon abgekommen. Warum? Es brächte mir eventuell einen Zuwachs an Bekanntheit, aber die Sache an sich nicht wirklich weiter.
> 
> Und wenn ich es ganz egoistisch beurteile, dann ist es auch kein Schaden. Denn je weniger meine Art zu Angeln teilen, desto weniger "Mitbewerber" treffe ich am Wasser an. Kein Nachteil!
> 
> Wer sich dennoch von dir, von mir und uns allen angeregt fühlt, der kommt von ganz alleine auf den Trichter und hier vorbei.
> 
> Wobei ja noch nicht mal wir beide, die exakt gleiche Vorgehensweise haben und das ist im Sinne des Themas und der Vielfalt auch sehr gut so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So richtig Sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, warum der Zug abgefahren scheint. Es ist ja mittlerweile so, ich wohne an einem Ort mit viel Wasser, das ich bisher keinen weiteren Friedfischangler traf! (!!!)
> 
> Bis auf 2 Kollegen die sich auf ein Hegefischen vorbereiteten, bist du auf weiter Flur fast allein. Nachfragen auf Tipps nach guten Ecken und Futtertipps habe ich aufgegeben. Die Antwort lautet dann immer: Gummfisch. Der Passt aber auch in den Futterkorb. :m
> 
> Unabhängig davon gibt es doch aber soviel zu lernen, soviele Dinge, die Friedfischen so interessant machen. Wieso sehe ich niemanden mit der Fliegenrute im Sommer auf Rotfedern angeln? Mit dem Stick im Fluss? Mit der Stippe ( die Stirbt scheinbar aus) am Baggerloch?
> 
> Alleine deswegen könnte ich wahrscheinlich jedes Foto mit genauster Spotbeschreibung und jedem Fisch an meinem Gewässer posten, da kommt keiner mehr. :vik:
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir da vollkommen Recht.
> Aber wenn man als Angler von einem angeblichen "Angel- Fachmann" solchen pauschalen Blödsinn lesen muss...
> Welcher hier die üblichen Klischees mal wieder bedient...
> ohn sichmal überhaupt Gedanken über sein geschreibsel zu machen...ma eben 200kg verkappen will, ganze Gewässer abspannt etc etc. blablabla...
> 
> Diese Diskussionen über 200kg Partikel von Karpfenanglern habe ich im Vorstand geführt. Keiner hat solche Angler je gesehen, aber alle Wissen das 200kg oder auch etwas weniger im See verkappt werden.
> Auch über Markerruten. Angler spannen Gewässer ab...durch das einbringen einer Markerpose?
> Oder weil sie die Schnur auf Grund legen?
> Immer der gleiche Blödsinn.



Nur weil es bei dir nicht so ist, an deinen Seen, meinst du das es woanders nicht Stattfindet? Deinen Blödsinn kann ich nicht mehr lesen.

Gleiches Klientel, was es deiner Meinung nach nicht gibt, setzt Nachts die Fische um! Hielt ich auch für Irrsinn, ist aber gängige Praxis. Nicht jeder arbeitet mit Backleads, schon gar nicht dort, wo der Boden Hängerträchtig ist.

Wie gehabt, du hast bewiesenermaßen einfach keine Ahnung....

"Angel- Fachmann"

Ich habe den Mut öffentlich zu zeigen was ich tue, ich habe den Mut eine Meinung zu formulieren. Ich verstecke mich nicht hinter meinem Laptop um Anonym Leuten mit inhaltslosen Beiträgen auf den Sack zu gehen. Ich versuche Nachhaltig gelerntes Digital zu verpacken, ich brauche keine Geheimniskrämerei.

Was kannst du? Außer Kritisieren? Was Leute NICHT können, ist immer einfach zu sagen. Kannst du auch das Gegenteil? Es ist immer wieder Amüsant, das Menschen jeden Ansatz von Leidenschaft gegenüber einem Thema und Hobby zum Anlass nehmen ihren Frust abzuladen, weil?

Wo drückt der Schuh min Jung?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Andal: Gerade dir würde ich es zutrauen, ein Buch übers Friedfischen zu schreiben, das es mit Literatur aus UK aufnehmen könnte. Du hast einen feinen Sinn für Sarkasmus und schreibst lesenswert, wie du mit deiner Grundangelfibel mehr als bewiesen hast.
> Ich würd's kaufen



Ich brüte jetzt seit etwas mehr als zwei Jahren über einem Lesebuch zu diesem Thema. Angeltechnische Fachliteratur gibt so reichlich, dass ich mich ehr nur zum Kopisten machen würde.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Andal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> So richtig Sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, warum der Zug abgefahren scheint. Es ist ja mittlerweile so, ich wohne an einem Ort mit viel Wasser, das ich bisher keinen weiteren Friedfischangler traf! (!!!)
> 
> Bis auf 2 Kollegen die sich auf ein Hegefischen vorbereiteten, bist du auf weiter Flur fast allein. Nachfragen auf Tipps nach guten Ecken und Futtertipps habe ich aufgegeben. Die Antwort lautet dann immer: Gummfisch. Der Passt aber auch in den Futterkorb. :m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der wahre Grund dürfte auch bei den Medien und dem Handel zu suchen sein. Wir Friedfischer werden als nicht so hipp betrachtet und genießen daher ein nicht unkomfortables Schattendasein. Ganz und gar abgeschrieben ist es ja nicht, was die mittlerweile sehr gute Materialversorgung in Deutschland beweist. Wir wirken offensichtlich lieber im Verborgenen!
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Forelle74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Penn Sargus II 2000 mit 16er oder 18er Schnur (war für meine Bolo aber sechs Meter sind mir zum gemütlichen Fischen zu stressig) und eine Shimano Sedona 4000 mit 0,25er... letztere ist an meiner Float, bei ersterer hätte ich bauchschmerzen sie neu bespulen zu lassen weil Stroft teuer ist. Wenn ich jetzt die Sedona an meine Light Feeder packe und die Penn an meine Float - wäre das eures Erachtens stimmiger? Kann zwar immer ein Karpfen von max. 20 Pfund einsteigen, aber die meisten tingeln so um die zehn Pfund. Oder wäre es mit der Float (mit der ich im Sommer vor allem Rotfedern nachstellte) grob fahrlässig?
> 
> Es gibt recht viel Kraut aber sonst keine Hindernisse im Wasser





Hi,
Ich hab zwei Float Ruten.
Ne Daiwa Laguna und ne Power Float aus der Aqualite Serie.
die Laguna ist mit 0,20 ger die andere mit 0,25 er bespult.
Rollengrösse beide 2500.

hört sich für euch warscheinlich heftig an, da ich auch gerne auf Rotaugen,Brassen und co. Fische.

bei uns muss man aber auch immer mit Karpfen bis 20 Pfd. rechnen.

hab schon mit 18 er Vorfach und 2 Maden eine 70 ger erwischt.
Aber nicht gewogen.

Hauptgrösse ist aber bei uns auch zwischen 2-5 Kilo.

Das geht mit den Floatruten recht gut.

An einem Tag hatte ich 6 ca. 30-35 ger hintereinander.
War wohl ein Nest da[emoji1]

Was für ne Float hast du genau?





Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab zwei Float Ruten.
> Ne Daiwa Laguna und ne Power Float aus der Aqualite Serie.
> die Laguna ist mit 0,20 ger die andere mit 0,25 er bespult.
> Rollengrösse beide 2500.
> 
> hört sich für euch warscheinlich heftig an, da ich auch gerne auf Rotaugen,Brassen und co. Fische.
> 
> bei uns muss man aber auch immer mit Karpfen bis 20 Pfd. rechnen.
> 
> hab schon mit 18 er Vorfach und 2 Maden eine 70 ger erwischt.
> Aber nicht gewogen.
> 
> Das geht mit den Floatruten recht gut.
> 
> An einem Tag hatte ich 6 ca. 30-35 ger hintereinander.
> War wohl ein Nest da[emoji1]
> 
> Was für ne Float hast du genau?


Ich habe die Shimano Vengeance Trout/Zander mit max. 40gr WG, also bisschen leichter als die Power Float


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich brüte jetzt seit etwas mehr als zwei Jahren über einem Lesebuch zu diesem Thema. Angeltechnische Fachliteratur gibt so reichlich, dass ich mich ehr nur zum Kopisten machen würde.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema Buch schreiben:
> 
> Ich glaube Copy-Paste ist ist immer der Anfang einer Geschichte, weil du ja auch nur das Reflektieren kannst, was andere irgend dir vorlebten.
> 
> Meine Anfänge des Angeln/Feederns beruhen ja auch auf der Vorarbeit vieler kleiner Helden. Leider verrennt sich dieses Wissen zusehends und schiebt sich in eine Ecke der Materialisierung das es immer schwerer wird für einen normalen Menschen das dargestellte am Wasser umzusetzen. Von der Tütenmischung angesetzt in zwei 30l Eimer gefolgt vom Aufbau riesiger Kiepen bis hin zu Vorfächern die stundenlange Vorbereitung brauchen.
> 
> Und um ehrlich zu sein, kauft jemand in Zeiten des WWW noch Bücher? Das Wissen ist sofort verfügbar, ohne €. Ein solches Projekt machst du der Leidenschaft willen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der wahre Grund dürfte auch bei den Medien und dem Handel zu suchen sein. Wir Friedfischer werden als nicht so hipp betrachtet und genießen daher ein nicht unkomfortables Schattendasein. Ganz und gar abgeschrieben ist es ja nicht, was die mittlerweile sehr gute Materialversorgung in Deutschland beweist. Wir wirken offensichtlich lieber im Verborgenen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mir scheint dieser Fakt auch komplett zu greifen. Selbst der kleine Angelladen im Ort hat sein Sortiment zu 75% aus Raubfischtackle bestehend. Werbung im Bereich angeln sieht mir sehr getaktet auf das Räubern zu sein.
> 
> Die Namen der Köder sprechen Bände, da Frage ich mich manchmal ob eine Horde 14 Jähriger im Vertrieb sitzt.
> 
> Neues Zebcosortiment: Mr. Pike. Dann so tolle Namen wie Champagner Steffi oder soviel Firlefanz. Das muss doch irgendeiner merken? :vik:
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und um ehrlich zu sein, kauft jemand in Zeiten des WWW noch Bücher? Das Wissen ist sofort verfügbar, ohne €. Ein solches Projekt machst du der Leidenschaft willen.



Den Ansatz, mit einem Buch einen wirtschaftlichen Ertrag einzufahren, habe ich schon bei meiner Grundangelfibel verworfen. So etwas rentiert sich tatsächlich nicht mehr, wenn man es nicht zusammen mit geballter Werbung über eine "Fachfirma" an den Mann bringt und genau das will ich nicht. Darum ist die Grundangelfibel auch schon damals vor etwas 10 Jahren als offene Quelle für jedermann ins Netz gegangen.

Etwas neues zu veröffentlichen ist in der Tat Leidenschaft und wenn ich wieder etwas beisammen habe, dann wird es auch genau so wieder gratis und irgendwo als pdf zum Download erscheinen.


----------



## Forelle74

Kochtopf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Shimano Vengeance Trout/Zander mit max. 40gr WG, also bisschen leichter als die Power Float





Die liegt dann in etwa zwischen meinen Zwei[emoji6]

Hab oben noch hinzugefügt das bei uns die Hauptkarpfengrösse auch so ca. 2-5 Kilo hat.
Damit dürftest kein großes Problem haben.

Ich hatte heuer  bestimmt 5-6 Stück dieser Klasse an den Floats und keinerlei Probleme beim Drill.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Ansatz, mit einem Buch einen wirtschaftlichen Ertrag einzufahren, habe ich schon bei meiner Grundangelfibel verworfen. So etwas rentiert sich tatsächlich nicht mehr, wenn man es nicht zusammen mit geballter Werbung über eine "Fachfirma" an den Mann bringt und genau das will ich nicht. Darum ist die Grundangelfibel auch schon damals vor etwas 10 Jahren als offene Quelle für jedermann ins Netz gegangen.
> 
> Etwas neues zu veröffentlichen ist in der Tat Leidenschaft und wenn ich wieder etwas beisammen habe, dann wird es auch genau so wieder gratis und irgendwo als pdf zum Download erscheinen.



Einerseits total löblich andererseits schade; ich mag analoge Bücher sehr gerne. Kannst dir ja die Option "Book on demand" freihalten 
Mit deutschen Büchern ist es eh schade-  ich habe bisher gefühlt ein Dutzend Angelbücher geschenkt bekommen, in denen es um das angeln an sich für Anfänger geht. Das scheint also zu laufen. Ansonsten findet man fast nur Karpfen und Räuberliteratur, drei Matze Koch Bücher habe ich noch, das Kunstköderbuch habe ich hier gewonnen (und für gut befunden), aber eben Bücher übers Friedfischangeln sind mangelware, von ein zwei Feederbüchern abgesehen.
Da sieht es in England besser aus :c


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die wenigen deutschsprachigen Autoren schreiben leider nicht mehr und wenn es einer tut, dann mit einer Firma im Hintergrund, damit es sich wenigstens teilweise auszahlt. Aber wie gesagt, mit dem Projekt Lesebuch will ich mal etwas anderes versuchen und wenn es dafür "nur" ein paar "Likes" als Lohn geben wird, soll mir das auch recht sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Ansatz, mit einem Buch einen wirtschaftlichen Ertrag einzufahren, habe ich schon bei meiner Grundangelfibel verworfen. So etwas rentiert sich tatsächlich nicht mehr, wenn man es nicht zusammen mit geballter Werbung über eine "Fachfirma" an den Mann bringt und genau das will ich nicht. Darum ist die Grundangelfibel auch schon damals vor etwas 10 Jahren als offene Quelle für jedermann ins Netz gegangen.
> 
> Etwas neues zu veröffentlichen ist in der Tat Leidenschaft und wenn ich wieder etwas beisammen habe, dann wird es auch genau so wieder gratis und irgendwo als pdf zum Download erscheinen.



Mit einer großen Community um Rücken wirst du vielleicht was Absetzen. Darauf bauen die großen Netzwerke auf Facebook ja auch auf. Die Zielgruppe bedienen. Von kreativen Shirts bis zum Zubehör.

Frei auf dem Markt, ohne Background oder Firma, da wirst du mit deiner Auflage 2 Sack Kartoffeln und eine Dose Maden kaufen können. Wenn der Fachhandel schon das Friedfischen zur Seite drängt, warum sollte der Kunde dann anfangen Bücher darüber zu lesen?

Andererseits ist es eine Nische. Ich schaffe es ja auch quer durch Google zu ranken und Stück für Stück, Stein für Stein ein Fundament zu legen. Nur ist wiederum zu sagen, das der Einsatz an Zeit in Geld sowieso nicht reinzuholen ist und wahrscheinlich nie sein wird.

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach auch nur eine Handvoll Angler, die mit reinem Angeln Geld verdienen und auch diese machen nebenher andere Jobs.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch wenn ich es mir eigentlich nicht leisten kann, ist der Drang nach Einnahmen kleiner, als der mich unverschlimmbessert mitteilen zu können, keinen im Nacken zu haben, der mir einreden will, wie ich es zu machen habe. Und es muss ja erst einmal überhaupt fertig werden!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich wollte ja ursprünglich die Grundangelfibel als Buch herausbringen lassen und hatte auch schon einen Verlag gefunden, der sich meiner erbarmt hätte. Aber dann ging es auch gleich los. Ja, da müssen sie diese und jene Bilder so und so liefern und das und das da müssen sie anders schreiben... am Ende wäre es vermutlich ein Fischkochbuch geworden, oder was ganz anderes. Jedenfalls bestimmt nicht mehr mein Buch.

Da hat sich der Andal gesagt, "Wisst's wos, leckt's mi doch kreizweis im Orsch!" und hat es so ins Netz gestellt. Und bei zu erwartenden 20 ct. pro Buch hat es mich auch nie gereut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es mir eigentlich nicht leisten kann, ist der Drang nach Einnahmen kleiner, als der mich unverschlimmbessert mitteilen zu können, keinen im Nacken zu haben, der mir einreden will, wie ich es zu machen habe. Und es muss ja erst einmal überhaupt fertig werden!



Wenn man glaubt mit Friedfischangeln Geld zu verdienen ist man auf dem Holzweg. Selbst im AB findet sehe ich nichts was mit Friedfischangeln und Werbung zu tun hat. Einzig das internationale Hegeangeln kann eine Chance sein, aber auch dort sind die Plätze rar und wenigen vorbehalten.

Ich schreibe derweilen gemütlich ein kleines Buch mit 250 Seiten vor mir hin und werde sehen was mich erwartet, ob nun nächstes Jahr fertig oder in drei Jahren, es spielt keine Rolle.

Das Bilder anfertigen ist da viel schlimmer, weil du ständig dem Versuch erlegen bist dem Absatz entsprechend einen Kontext zur Visualisierung herzustellen. Da geht man 5x die Woche extra raus um das Material zusammen zu knipsen.

Von Skizzen für Montagen ganz zu schweigen.....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Andal: besteht denn eine Möglichkeit, Fibel und  "Kurzanleitung Karpfenangeln" in eine PDF gepackt hochzuladen und den Link hier zur Verfügung zu stellen? Fand nur einen Link zu Flussangler.com aber die Seite ist Mausetot. Abgeritten zu ihren Ahnen. Eine geweste.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn man glaubt mit Friedfischangeln Geld zu verdienen ist man auf dem Holzweg. Selbst im AB findet sehe ich nichts was mit Friedfischangeln und Werbung zu tun hat. Einzig das internationale Hegeangeln kann eine Chance sein, aber auch dort sind die Plätze rar und wenigen vorbehalten.
> 
> Ich schreibe derweilen gemütlich ein kleines Buch mit 250 Seiten vor mir hin und werde sehen was mich erwartet, ob nun nächstes Jahr fertig oder in drei Jahren, es spielt keine Rolle.
> 
> Das Bilder anfertigen ist da viel schlimmer, weil du ständig dem Versuch erlegen bist dem Absatz entsprechend einen Kontext zur Visualisierung herzustellen. Da geht man 5x die Woche extra raus um das Material zusammen zu knipsen.
> 
> Von Skizzen für Montagen ganz zu schweigen.....



Genau deshalb wird mein nächstes "Buch" ja auch ein reines Lesebuch.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Andal: besteht denn eine Möglichkeit, Fibel und  "Kurzanleitung Karpfenangeln" in eine PDF gepackt hochzuladen und den Link hier zur Verfügung zu stellen? Fand nur einen Link zu Flussangler.com aber die Seite ist Mausetot. Abgeritten zu ihren Ahnen. Eine geweste.



Eine ganz vernünftige Idee. Da müsste ich mich mal mit dem Rheinfisher kurzschließen, die Fibel etwas aktualisieren und nach eine geeigneten Plattform dafür suchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau deshalb wird mein nächstes "Buch" ja auch ein reines Lesebuch.
> 
> 
> 
> Eine ganz vernünftige Idee. Da müsste ich mich mal mit dem Rheinfisher kurzschließen, die Fibel etwas aktualisieren und nach eine geeigneten Plattform dafür suchen.



Angeln mit Stil warst du doch auch integriert oder nicht? Sollte doch für Dennis ein Heimspiel sein das Ganze als Download anzubieten?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Bleistift! #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal, die Grundangelfibel nutze ich häufiger als den Duden (ein Fehler?) ;-) Richtig gut geschrieben und absolut zeitlos vom „Nutzwert” für den Leser.
Also an dieser Stelle mal ein herzhaftes „Dankeschön” für die Arbeit, die darin steckt.

Ich habe noch vor, mir ein paar Klassiker aus England (Ivan Marks, Fred Foster) zu besorgen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zm Thema Schnurstärke: zum leichten Grundangeln nutze ich praktisch ausschließlich Daiwa Sensor brown von der Großspule in entweder 4lbs (ca. 0,20MM) oder in 6lbs als Hauptschnur.  Die ist günstig, relativ abriebfest und irgendwie hab ich mehr Vertrauen in low-tech-Schnüre als in vorgedehntes Material.
Ganz feine Schnüre passen auch nicht so recht zu den Rollen aus den 70er und 80er Jahren, die ich meistens zum leichten Grundangeln nutze.
Falls ich doch mal ganz fein fischen will, dann würde ich auch ne moderne Rolle mit entsprechend guter Bremse nutzen.

Zum Wagglerfischen kommt Maxima Chamäleon zum Einsatz, auch ein bewährter Klassiker.
Drennan Floatfish wartet noch auf ihren Einsatz, irgendwann muß ich das klassische Stickfloat-Fischen doch mal probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, 2h beim Sport gewesen, jetzt gehts wieder an die Arbeit, natürlich auch Vorbereitungen für Morgen, ich habe eine Rechnung mit der Schleie offen. :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So, 2h beim Sport gewesen, jetzt gehts wieder an die Arbeit, natürlich auch Vorbereitungen für Morgen, ich habe eine Rechnung mit der Schleie offen. :vik:



Die Strategie steht schon, nehm ich an? Wieder mit der Picker oder diesmal an etwas derberer Ansatz? Selektiver Köder?
Bin neugierig ;-)

Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil, werde von hier aus mitfiebern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Strategie steht schon, nehm ich an? Wieder mit der Picker oder diesmal an etwas derberer Ansatz? Selektiver Köder?
> Bin neugierig ;-)
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil, werde von hier aus mitfiebern.



Ich werde genauso fein fischen wie vorher, möglicherweise auf 0,12mm Vorfach hochgehen. Den Futterplatz aktivere ich durch Wolke, schiesse aber etwas abseits dieses mal Partikel ein.

Sobald ich merke das der Futterplatz wieder ruhig wird, so denke ich, sind die Schleien am Schmatzen. Dann heisst reagieren und eine schöne Grüne landen.

________________________

Kurz ma, wenn du diese Skizze siehst, kannst du sofort erkennen worauf es hinaus läuft?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So ne art ledger montage oder?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Link ledgering, klar ;-) Als Stopper nehm ich meistens nur ein Drennan Grippa-Stop, und der „Link” kommt an einen Mini-Wirbel oder ein „Swivel-Bead”.

Und was nimmst Du als Hakenköder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist eine etwas weiterentwickele Variante. Solange ihr die Skizze deuten könnt ist alles gut. Ich möchte nämlich sofort ins schwarze Treffen und nichts Halbherziges an den Mann bringen.

Das wird nämlich das 16er-Haken Pickerrig. |supergri Es ist etwas abgewandelt von den alten Montagen her, angepasst und ein bisschen Moderner, greift im Kern aber auf altbewährtes zurück. Ist halt mein Baby.

____________

Morgen als Köder kommen Maden, Hanf und Weizen zum Einsatz. Vielleicht noch Mistwürmer. Ich würde ja gern eine zweite Rute nutzen, aber das kann ich zum Tod nicht ab und wie oft ergeht es mir so, das richtig tolle Bisse nicht verwandelt werden, weil man zu langsam ist.

Ich rotiere denke ich mal mit der Rute und achte auf die Zeichen. Steigen Blasen auf, geht zuerst der Weizen rein. Bleiben die Bisse der Rotfedern weg, ebenso.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja 300 Rotfedern in 4 Stunden fangen, aber mit den Schleien im Nacken werde ich das wohl verschieben. :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt ist die Skizze weg ;-/

Ist der „Ball”, der auf der Hauptschnur läuft und den Link hält, ein Korkbällchen oder etwas in der Art? Sah auf jeden Fall nicht aus wie die gängigen Wirbel oder Swivel Beads.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe Hanf wirklich gerne; auch im Futter. Aber das anködern nervt (von meiner Grobmotorik her bleiben mir eigentlich nur Waller und Big Game als Angelmethoden). Ich nehme dann entweder kleine Gummiperlen aus meiner Tacklebox oder kaufe Lakritzschnecken, die ich aufdrösel und Stückchenweise anködere. Rotaugen mögen ja zum Glück Anis und so nen mist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Skizze weg ;-/
> 
> Ist der „Ball”, der auf der Hauptschnur läuft und den Link hält, ein Korkbällchen oder etwas in der Art? Sah auf jeden Fall nicht aus wie die gängigen Wirbel oder Swivel Beads.



Weder noch! Es war eine Perle. Ich möchte mich jetzt aber bedeckt halten, weil das Content für den November ist. Ich schick dir was per PN. Ich wollte nur am lebenden Objekt testen.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe Hanf wirklich gerne; auch im Futter. Aber das anködern nervt (von meiner Grobmotorik her bleiben mir eigentlich nur Waller und Big Game als Angelmethoden). Ich nehme dann entweder kleine Gummiperlen aus meiner Tacklebox oder kaufe Lakritzschnecken, die ich aufdrösel und Stückchenweise anködere. Rotaugen mögen ja zum Glück Anis und so nen mist



Hanf anködern hab ich gut raus. Die Tipps vieler Portale (feiner Haken etc) haben sich dabei als absoluter Unfug heraus gestellt. Nach 4 Körnern bricht dein feiner Haken eher ab oder wird stumpf, als das du den Hanf gescheit anbietest.

Ich bin zu dickdrähtigen Haken übergegangen und fahre damit recht gut. Ich drücke den Haken quasi mit Gewalt durch. Bei 4 von 5 Körnern klappt das. Nummer 5 spaltet sich auf und du hast halt die Berühmten 2 Teile.

Ich hab immer so das Gefühl das viele Angelseiten echt nur aus der Theorie heraus schreiben, so viel Unsinn manchmal. Zufall oder kopieren die einfach alle sich Gegenseitig?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hanf anködern hab ich gut raus. Die Tipps vieler Portale (feiner Haken etc) haben sich dabei als absoluter Unfug heraus gestellt. Nach 4 Körnern bricht dein feiner Haken eher ab oder wird stumpf, als das du den Hanf gescheit anbietest.
> [...]
> 
> Ich hab immer so das Gefühl das viele Angelseiten echt nur aus der Theorie heraus schreiben, so viel Unsinn manchmal. Zufall oder kopieren die einfach alle sich Gegenseitig?



Seit ich das Buch 333 PROFI-Angel-Tricks habe denke ich dass alle da raus kopieren. Egal ob Blinker oder FuF


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seit ich das Buch 333 PROFI-Angel-Tricks habe denke ich dass alle da raus kopieren. Egal ob Blinker oder FuF



Danke für die Info, vielleicht kann ich auch noch was kopieren |supergri. Wenn der Autor aber beschreibt das er Hanf mit feinen Haken anbietet dann hat er auch falsch Abgeschrieben. :g

Das Gute beim Angeln bleibt aber. Es gibt keine Wahrheit, keine endgültige Strategie, kein Code der geknackt werden kann. Ich schrieb ja schon Mittags, am Ende kopieren wir alle von den Gründervätern.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich wüßte keine Angelseite, bei der nicht etwas geguttenbergert wurde.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Leute,
 sorry dass ich in die Schleienrevanche reinplatze (Ich bin sehr gespannt auf morgen abend!), aber weiss nicht ob ich später zum Schreiben komme.
 Hab ja vor ein Paar Tagen nach Färbemöglichkeiten für Frühstücksfleisch gefragt, und dann bissl experimentiert. Natürlich kann ich keine Fotos einstellen, sind ja auch nicht wichtig beim Thema Farbe..#q 
 Zwischenfazit: Lebensmittelfarbe kaum Effekt; Das Sensas-Zeugs aus dem verlinkten Video ebenso (vermute das hat in England ne andere Zusammensetzung, mein äußerlich gleiches Produkt ist und färbt blass und schwächlich. Rotes Götterspeisenpulver hat zunächst sehr schön gefärbt (So Rose bis rötlichlila...), aber nach einer nacht im Kühlschrank ists verblasst.
 Schliesslich rote Sensas Futterfarbe in Pulverform benutzt (vmtl. Eisenoxid-Pigment in schweineteuer..), mit bissl wasser. Meine Frühstücksfleischwürfel sind nun kräftig dunkelrot, etwa wie Wildfleisch oder fettige Minibacksteine. Ich lass es über Nacht reifen, und dann geht's ans Wasser. Ich wird morgen früh den Überschuss mit Maismehl binden, aber das gibt garantiert ne Sauerei. Mal sehen was die Fische meinen, ich nehme an denen wird's egal sein, aber der Glaube versetzt ja Berge..|rolleyes 
 Meine speziellen Supermaden sind angekommen, ich bin sehr begeistert und extrem neugierig, auch diese werden getestet, aber auch zusammen mit herkömmlichen Maden. Natürlich hab ichs mit der Kühlung übertrieben, und meine armen Würmlein sind eingefroren, mal sehen ob sich einige wiederholen.

 Methode morgen: Trotting; Zielfisch kann ich heute aus Aberglauben nicht nennen (Wer mag dicke Früstücksfleischwürfel?).
 Ich wird auf jeden Fall berichten!
 Ich freu mich total, kann bestimmt wieder mal nicht einschlafen... angeln, angeln, angeln..
 hG
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> sorry dass ich in die Schleienrevanche reinplatze (Ich bin sehr gespannt auf morgen abend!), aber weiss nicht ob ich später zum Schreiben komme.
> Hab ja vor ein Paar Tagen nach Färbemöglichkeiten für Frühstücksfleisch gefragt, und dann bissl experimentiert. Natürlich kann ich keine Fotos einstellen, sind ja auch nicht wichtig beim Thema Farbe..#q
> Zwischenfazit: Lebensmittelfarbe kaum Effekt; Das Sensas-Zeugs aus dem verlinkten Video ebenso (vermute das hat in England ne andere Zusammensetzung, mein äußerlich gleiches Produkt ist und färbt blass und schwächlich. Rotes Götterspeisenpulver hat zunächst sehr schön gefärbt (So Rose bis rötlichlila...), aber nach einer nacht im Kühlschrank ists verblasst.
> Schliesslich rote Sensas Futterfarbe in Pulverform benutzt (vmtl. Eisenoxid-Pigment in schweineteuer..), mit bissl wasser. Meine Frühstücksfleischwürfel sind nun kräftig dunkelrot, etwa wie Wildfleisch oder fettige Minibacksteine. Ich lass es über Nacht reifen, und dann geht's ans Wasser. Ich wird morgen früh den Überschuss mit Maismehl binden, aber das gibt garantiert ne Sauerei. Mal sehen was die Fische meinen, ich nehme an denen wird's egal sein, aber der Glaube versetzt ja Berge..|rolleyes
> Meine speziellen Supermaden sind angekommen, ich bin sehr begeistert und extrem neugierig, auch diese werden getestet, aber auch zusammen mit herkömmlichen Maden. Natürlich hab ichs mit der Kühlung übertrieben, und meine armen Würmlein sind eingefroren, mal sehen ob sich einige wiederholen.
> 
> Methode morgen: Trotting; Zielfisch kann ich heute aus Aberglauben nicht nennen (Wer mag dicke Früstücksfleischwürfel?).
> Ich wird auf jeden Fall berichten!
> Ich freu mich total, kann bestimmt wieder mal nicht einschlafen... angeln, angeln, angeln..
> hG
> Minimax



Da bin ich auch extrem drauf gespannt. Du darfst auch gern ausführlich beschreiben wie das Färben und arbeiten mit dem Fleisch gelungen ist, weil ich Plane im Dez/Januar auf Döbel im kleinen Fisch zu pirschen.

Absolutes Neuland für mich und dementsprechend ist die Lernkurve Steil. Es wäre mir eine Ehre deine Erkenntnisse für meine Angelei zu verarbeiten. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das habe ich auch noch vor...


Aber die Zeit... die Zeit... :c

Ich freu mir nen Wolf dass ich Sonntag an den Tümpel kann! Die Light Feeder einweihen (dachte an Mais oder Made-Mais Cocktail) und nebenbei auf Rotfedern mit der Pose. Soll ich nochmal an den Stellen anfangen an denen ich im August gut gefangen habe oder lieber tiefere Stellen finden und ausloten? Soll die nächsten Tage relativ freundlich hier werden und Sonntag Sonnenschein bei 21º


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein nächstes Köderprojekt für Döbel und Barben wird Tofu sein. Pur und eingelegt in alles mögliche.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Köderprojekt für Döbel und Barben wird Tofu sein. Pur und eingelegt in alles mögliche.



Müsste am Haar auch Karpfen interessieren, sojamehl wird ja auch in boilies verarbeitet...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eben darum. Sehr eiweißreich, weich, aber nicht zu weich. Lässt sich etwas auspressen, um dann besser flüßige Aromen und Farben anzunehmen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch noch vor...
> 
> 
> Aber die Zeit... die Zeit... :c
> 
> Ich freu mir nen Wolf dass ich Sonntag an den Tümpel kann! Die Light Feeder einweihen (dachte an Mais oder Made-Mais Cocktail) und nebenbei auf Rotfedern mit der Pose. Soll ich nochmal an den Stellen anfangen an denen ich im August gut gefangen habe oder lieber tiefere Stellen finden und ausloten? Soll die nächsten Tage relativ freundlich hier werden und Sonntag Sonnenschein bei 21º



Wetterumschung. Ich kann dir nicht sagen wie es sich an deinem Gewässer verhält, aber an meinem Hausgewässer fängst du fast nichts, wenn sich der Himmel von Wolke auf Sonne dreht. Keine Fische an der Oberfläche, kein Gründeln, wie tot.

Ich lasse von Haus aus bei solchen Verhältnissen große Köder weg. Mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob die Fische ihre Fresszeiten dann gegen frühen Morgen und Abend legen, Dämmerung. Ob das wegen guter Sichtigkeit und Kormoranen zusammenhängt oder die Schwimmblase sich erst mit steigendem Luftdruck und dem Tagesverlauf anpasst und Abends erst wieder zum fressen animiert, ich weiß es nicht.

An meinem alten Hausgewässer waren die Fische resistenter, da konntest du bei Wetterwechseln noch gut fangen, wenn es nicht zu hart war. Der See war auch sehr Flach, ich denke dort sind die Fische mit kleinsten Veränderung konfrontiert und angepasst.

Aber das ist noch ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln für mich, gerade am neuen See. Da fängst du den einen Tag 15 Schleien ( eher kleine) und Brassen bis 5kg, um am nächsten Tag mit Sonne nicht mal ein kleines Rotauge zu sehen!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Köderprojekt für Döbel und Barben wird Tofu sein. Pur und eingelegt in alles mögliche.


 
 Hab ich gestern noch deine entsprechenden Posts bei CCs gelesen. Hört sich sehr interessant an, grade aufgrund der Versatilität und der besseren Konsistenz. Leider habe ich in den letzten Tagen des Angelentzugs industrielle Mengen Tulip angehäuft, sonst hätt ichs versucht..
 Weisst Du schon ob Tofu sinkt oder auftreibt?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tofu sinkt. Jedenfalls tut es der Tofu, den unser Asia Shop offen verkauft.Der hat auch eine sehr gute Textur - kein bröseliger Sojafrischkäse, oder so.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In anderen Foren wurde ja auch schon von "Vegan Catchers" geschrieben. Ich finde solche Ideen immer gut. Eine zeitlang war mein Lieblingköder "Mäuse Spek" auf Brassen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: viel Erfolg beim Trotting! Ich hab mal mit extrem übel riechendem „Liquid Worm” Frühstücksfleischwürfel zum nachhaltigen Erröten gebracht (meine Finger auch: wenn schon, denn schon). 
Würfel in ne Plastiktüte, etwas von der Stinkbrühe dazu, Tüte aufpusten (puh), zuhalten und kräftigst durchschütteln.

@ Andal: vielversprechend, das Tofu-Projekt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: viel Erfolg beim Trotting! Ich hab mal mit extrem übel riechendem „Liquid Worm” Frühstücksfleischwürfel zum nachhaltigen Erröten gebracht (meine Finger auch: wenn schon, denn schon).
> Würfel in ne Plastiktüte, etwas von der Stinkbrühe dazu, Tüte aufpusten (puh), zuhalten und kräftigst durchschütteln.
> 
> @ Andal: vielversprechend, das Tofu-Projekt



Wurmextrakt ist das ekelhafteste Zeugs was ich in den Händen hatte. Danach kommt dicht auf den Fersen Zucci!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

hahaha, absolut! Aufgeschraubt, zugeschraubt, weggestellt. Bei mir fliegt auch noch son Flässchen seit Jahren in dreifacher Plastiktütenversieglung herum. Keine Ahnung warum ichs nicht entsorge, beim kramen stoss ich mal ab und an drauf. 
 Genauso wie Leberextrat. Stinkt nicht nach Leber, sondern nach Arsxx und Tod. Und je schlimmer diese Mittelchen stinken, desto bessere Kriechöleigenschaften haebn sie..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, absolut! Aufgeschraubt, zugeschraubt, weggestellt. Bei mir fliegt auch noch son Flässchen seit Jahren in dreifacher Plastiktütenversieglung herum. Keine Ahnung warum ichs nicht entsorge, beim kramen stoss ich mal ab und an drauf.
> Genauso wie Leberextrat. Stinkt nicht nach Leber, sondern nach Arsxx und Tod. Und je schlimmer diese Mittelchen stinken, desto bessere Kriechöleigenschaften haebn sie..



Ich habe weder mit Wurmextrakt, noch Zucci erfolg gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich fing im Vergleich zu anderen Lockstoffen immer schlechter. |rolleyes


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, is wie mit Gewürzen: Man stelle sich vor ein köstlicher Hauch Knoblauch auf der Pizza (oder Zimt im Kuchen oder oder oder) Taucht Plötzlich zillionenfach verstärkt auf. Und unsere Johnnies haben wesentlich feinere Näschen bzw. Riecheun und Schmecken simultan und auch noch auf Entfernung. Vielleicht finden sies weniger eklig, als das der Köderhappen in einer Aromanebelwolke kaum zu lokalisieren ist.


----------



## Allround-Angler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Solche Lockmittel können auch verderben.
Schade, dass da kein MHD draufsteht oder "nach Öffnen innerhalb von xy Tagen verbrauchen".
Habe in einem Karpfenbuch gelesen, dass ein Angler keinen einzigen Fisch mehr gefangen hat, weil sein "Dip" wohl schon etwas überlagert war|rolleyes.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Solche Lockmittel können auch verderben.
> Schade, dass da kein MHD draufsteht oder "nach Öffnen innerhalb von xy Tagen verbrauchen".
> Habe in einem Karpfenbuch gelesen, dass ein Angler keinen einzigen Fisch mehr gefangen hat, weil sein "Dip" wohl schon etwas überlagert war|rolleyes.



Die angesprochenen Sorten fangen trotzdem Scheizze. |bla::m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Genauso wie Leberextrat. Stinkt nicht nach Leber, sondern nach Arsxx und Tod. Und je schlimmer diese Mittelchen stinken, desto bessere Kriechöleigenschaften haebn sie..



Das Zeug ist 'nem Kollegen über Nacht ausgelaufen und suppte durchs Carryall bis in den Kofferraumteppich 

Lecker..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wurmextrakt ist das ekelhafteste Zeugs was ich in den Händen hatte. Danach kommt dicht auf den Fersen Zucci!



Sei froh, dass du so jung bist. In den 60ern und 70ern galt *"Reiheröl"* als der Lockstoff. Sogar gegen den Wind wusste man sofort, wer damit hantiert, oder eine von den ewig undichten Fläschchen in der Kiste hatte. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du so jung bist. In den 60ern und 70ern galt *"Reiheröl"* als der Lockstoff. Sogar gegen den Wind wusste man sofort, wer damit hantiert, oder eine von den ewig undichten Fläschchen in der Kiste hatte. |supergri



Kriegt man das heute noch irgendwo her bzw hat es denn gefangen?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist vom Markt verschwunden. Gebracht hat es auch nix. Um was es allerdings schade ist, dass die DAM das Plötzol nicht mehr herstellt. Dieser "Griesbrei" mit Anisöl aus der Tube war ein Superköder, den man immer vorhalten konnte. Ich hab schon pfundweise Gries und Anisöl verknetet, bin aber nie ans Plötzol herangekommen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Thomas Kalweit, der emsige Rechercheur alter Techniken, hat irgendwo mal über das Reiheröl geschrieben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere läufts darauf hinaus einen Reiher zu fangen, ihn zu zerkleinern, ihn ein Tongefäß zu packen und einige Wochen bis Monate im Misthaufen zu vergraben. Die Rückstände sind ein Top-Lockstoff. Das War natürlich vor so albernen Erfindungen der Schützermafia wie Botulinus Bakterien.
 Ich glaub auch Izaac hat das in seinem Buch irgendwo erwähnt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Um was es allerdings schade ist, dass die DAM das Plötzol nicht mehr herstellt. Ich hab schon pfundweise Gries und Anisöl verknetet, bin aber nie ans Plötzol herangekommen.


 
 Und wo "Plötzol" auftaucht, ist "Mystique" nicht fern...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Thomas Kalweit, der emsige Rechercheur alter Techniken, hat irgendwo mal über das Reiheröl geschrieben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere läufts darauf hinaus einen Reiher zu fangen, ihn zu zerkleinern, ihn ein Tongefäß zu packen und einige Wochen bis Monate im Misthaufen zu vergraben. Die Rückstände sind ein Top-Lockstoff. Das War natürlich vor so albernen Erfindungen der Schützermafia wie Botulinus Bakterien.
> Ich glaub auch Izaac hat das in seinem Buch irgendwo erwähnt.


http://forum.fischundfang.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=277&sid=76a920b592850cd492f657e68203d6d7&start=15


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja cool, danke fürs Zitat. In einem anderen Thread werden ja grad Einsteiger Buchempfehlungen diskutiert, da muss der Ehrenkreuz rein!:m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Und wo "Plötzol" auftaucht, ist "Mystique" nicht fern...



Das gibts aber nach wie vor. 

Was die Rezepte von Old Izaak angeht, da ist der "fermentierte Reiher" noch eines von den harmlosen. Bei seinem Angelteig aus toten Dachsen, oder Katzen, wird einem beim lesen schön blümerant.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Was die Rezepte von Old Izaak angeht, da ist der "fermentierte Reiher" noch eines von den harmlosen.


 
 Was ich immer ganz sympathisch fand, war die Moosbehandlung" für Würmer. Findet sich seitdem ja auch häufig in der Lit. Ich bin davor zrückgeschreckt, weil mein Regionales Moos auf Sand wächst, das will ich den Johnnies nicht antun.
 Aber die Vorstellung eines frischen Moosplsters in der Wurmdose statt dämlicher Zeitung fand ich ästhetisch immer toll..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Vater hat immer darauf bestanden, dass die von mir gesammelten Würmer in einer Dose mit weichem Gras vom heimischen Rasen lagern. Hat vor allem den Vorteil, dass die Finger wesentlich sauberer bleiben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das dürfte auch nicht schlimmer ausschauen als Neuzeitliche Campingmenues ala 200 g Hacksteak Mexico in der Sheba ähnlichen Aluschale[emoji3]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles klar, ich werde morgen mal schauen wo bei uns die Reiher rumhängen. Oma hat bestimmt noch einen Tontopf über.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bloß doof, das es nicht eine Reiherart weltweit gibt, die auch nur ansatzweise eine "fischlockende" Körperdrüse hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Bloß doof, das es nicht eine Reiherart weltweit gibt, die auch nur ansatzweise eine "fischlockende" Körperdrüse hat.



Es gibt auch Leute die glauben Veit Wilde wäre ein fairer Sportsmann. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die glauben Veit Wilde wäre ein fairer Sportsmann. |supergri|supergri|supergri



Chappeau! Der war richtig gut!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo,

kennt einer von den "Oldies" noch das Fischlockmittel "Moschuin". Gabs, glaube ich bis Anfang der 1970er. War so braunrot in einer Art Schuhcremedose. Roch einigermaßen erträglich und war z.B. als Beimischung in den Teig auch fängig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich denke das Reiheröl war die Strafe für den Reiher -  für die Angler-Konkurrenz.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kein Mensch hat je erfahren, aus was die Plörre wirklich gemacht wurde. Ich glaube, dass hätte auch keiner wissen wollen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tinca tinca Nummer 1 im Sack.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Schleienflüsterer nu wieder


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: sattes Petri!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und ich Depp sitze im Büro und zanke mit der Geschäftsführung...
Dickes Petri und blanker Neid!

Wir freuen uns auf fotos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich Depp sitze im Büro und zanke mit der Geschäftsführung...
> Dickes Petri und blanker Neid!



Kein Auf-und Abbau, keine verschmutzten Stiefel,kein schleimiger Kescher,kein Schneiderrisiko...

*duckundweg*[emoji6]


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Kein Auf-und Abbau, keine verschmutzten Stiefel,kein schleimiger Kescher,kein Schneiderrisiko...
> 
> *duckundweg*[emoji6]


Eben! Genau das stört mich - und die Milch für den Kaffee ist auch alle :c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> - und die Milch für den Kaffee ist auch alle :c



DA hörts jetzt aber auf mit Toleranz am Arbeitsplatz.

Da kann man sich besser am Wasser rumärgern [emoji3]


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tinca tinca Nummer 1 im Sack.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Schönheit. Hatte bis vor zwei Jahren noch nie eine Schleie am Haken.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Heil!


----------



## Zander Jonny

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Schönheit. Hatte bis vor zwei Jahren noch nie eine Schleie am Haken.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Welche Schönheit ich sehe kein Bild #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alle Schleien sind schön


----------



## Zander Jonny

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alle Schleien sind schön



Ah ok 

Na dann Petri zur schönen Schleie :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alle Schleien sind schön


In meinen Augen die Königin der Friedfische


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin ich ganz bei euch. Schönere Fische haben wir in unseren Gewässern definitiv nicht!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In meinen Augen die Königin der Friedfische



Auf Platz 2 das Winterrotauge!


----------



## Zander Jonny

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Goldgelbe Karauschen sind auch sehr schön leider seit ca. 10 Jahren keine mehr gefangen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf Platz 2 das Winterrotauge!


Die werden leider oft unterschätzt. 

Allerweltsfisch Image


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Blitzblanke Hasel ... es gibt keinen hässlichen Fisch, nicht mal Grundeln, wenn man sie sich ganz genau anschaut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Flossen sind der blanke Wahnsinn!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Blitzblanke Hasel ... es gibt keinen hässlichen Fisch, nicht mal Grundeln, wenn man sie sich ganz genau anschaut.


Genau. 
Jeder Fisch hat seine Schönheit.
Brassen zum Beispiel auch.

Petri Fantastic

Hoffe komme diesen Herbst überhaupt noch zum Fischen. 
Schön, dass ich hier so viel lesen kann und wenigstens eure Fänge bewundern kann.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Flossen sind der blanke Wahnsinn!


Leider sehe ich fast nie Bilder von dir (oder öfter auch von anderen), weder über Tapatalk noch übern Browser. 
Weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Leider sehe ich fast nie Bilder von dir (oder öfter auch von anderen), weder über Tapatalk noch übern Browser.
> Weiß jemand woran das liegt?



Wohlmöglich, weil sie über meinen Hoster gestellt werden auf der Homepage. Ich lade dir mal ein anderes Hoch. Mein Handy zeigt mir diese Bilder auch nicht an, dachte es liegt an meiner Software.















Das ist immer etwas nervig, wenn alles doppelt und dreifach hochgeladen werden muss.

https://www.16er-haken.de/leinsamen-angeln/


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aaaaaah... [emoji106]

Respektable Ausbeute. 

Da ist die  " sofort ins schwarze" Taktik ja aufgegangen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Genau.
> Jeder Fisch hat seine Schönheit.
> Brassen zum Beispiel auch.



Mit die schönsten Brassen habe ich im Po gefangen. Fische bis ca. 25 cm hatten derart silberne Schuppen und zusätzlich am Rücken einen irisierenden Türkiston, wie ich es höchstens mal bei Lauben aus extrem klaren Gewässern gesehen habe. Dabei ist der Po nun wirklich weder klar, noch recht sauber.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aaaaaah... [emoji106]
> 
> Respektable Ausbeute.
> 
> Da ist die  " sofort ins schwarze" Taktik ja aufgegangen.



Es ist insgesamt alles so aufgegangen wie ich es geplant habe. Ich bin überglücklich. Ich glaube sogar eine Karausche im Wasser vor mir gesehen zu haben (ist sehr klar). Jetzt bin ich aber Überfordert, weil ich nicht die nächsten 3 Tage am Stück die gleiche Stelle befischen will. Ich möchte nichts Verangeln.

Ich schau mal ob ich Moven kann, denn so wirkliche Angelstellen gibt es an diesem Tümpel einfach nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bitte schreib nie wieder moven  wie gross ist der Tümpel? Dein "300 Rotfedern in vier Stunden" Plan ging leider nicht auf aber die Schleie sieht fast wie ein Quastenflosser aus. PETRI


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit die schönsten Brassen habe ich im Po gefangen. Fische bis ca. 25 cm hatten derart silberne Schuppen und zusätzlich am Rücken einen irisierenden Türkiston, wie ich es höchstens mal bei Lauben aus extrem klaren Gewässern gesehen habe. Dabei ist der Po nun wirklich weder klar, noch recht sauber.


Interessant und immer wieder faszinierend, wie unterschiedlich die Färbungen bei Fischen sein können.


@Fantastic
Danke für die Bilder.

Petri nochmals


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bitte schreib nie wieder moven  wie gross ist der Tümpel? Dein "300 Rotfedern in vier Stunden" Plan ging leider nicht auf aber die Schleie sieht fast wie ein Quastenflosser aus. PETRI



Die 300 Rotfedern waren für heute auch nicht geplant. Dafür brauche ich eine schnellere Spitze und die Lust. Auf so hohe Frequenz ist es mir bei Wind und Wetter auch viel zu stressig, zumal ich so schon, wenn ich es drauf anlege, jede Minute ein Rotfeder fange. Diese scheinen den Weißfischbestand zu dominieren. Keine Spur von Plötzen oder Brassen.

Der Tümpel ist für mich schwer zu definieren. Das ist ein sehr naturnahes Gewässer mit sogut wie keinen Stellen zum Angeln. Alles voller Holz, Kraut, Steinen und Böschungen. Überall umgestürzte Bäume. Etwas Schilf an den Seiten.

Knappe 350 Meter lang bei ungefähr 30 Meter breite und grob geschätzt 40cm bis 200 cm Wassertiefe. Mir erzählte jemand von 300 cm tiefem Wasser, kann ich mir aber schwerlich vorstellen, im Sommer konntest du fast überall auf den Grund sehen und Mittig ragte das Kraut bis an die Wasseroberfläche, aber wer weiß?

Seiner Information nach ist dort alles an Fisch vorhanden. Von A bis Z. Kein Besatz. Den gibt es dort seit Jahren nicht mehr, weil beide Gewässer auch gerne mal umkippen und große Fischsterben hinter sich hatten.

Geangelt wird dort kaum noch, was aber auch an der Stellenwahl liegen dürfte und einem hohen Potential zum Schneidern ( großer See ist eine riesen Zicke, gleich daneben, beide sind durch einen 50 Meter breiten Mittelsteg voneinander getrennt). 

Der kleine See, Teich, whuuuutever erinnert an Snake Lakes in UK. Aber Naturnah und das ist auch gut so. Ist für mich eine riesen Wundertüte und ich Wette wir dürfen noch viel mehr staunen.







Alleine Bilder schießen ist natürlich solala. Aber mal ein Eindruck vom Fisch, der so klein gar nicht war.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie kann man bei so einem tollen Fisch so grimmig gucken 
Rotfedern machen großen Spaß beim angeln auch wenn sie irgendwann was lästig werden - aber selbst ein blinder wie ich fängt dann fast im Minutentakt


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So ein von allen und jedem gemiedener Tümpel geht mir hier absolut ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei so einem tollen Fisch so grimmig gucken
> Rotfedern machen großen Spaß beim angeln auch wenn sie irgendwann was lästig werden - aber selbst ein blinder wie ich fängt dann fast im Minutentakt



Das Problem ist das Knipsen von Bildern Solo. Ich kann immer schlecht Auswerten wie das Foto geworden ist und den Fisch dabei im Wind halten. Das muss immer recht schnell gehen. 

Fisch>Foto

Rotfedern angeln ist wirklich spaßig, alleine deswegen schon, weil ich immer versucht bin die eine Große aus dem Schwarm zu erwischen. Ich halte die Jungs dann bei Laune, ziehe schnell einige Rotflossen raus, wechsel dann den Köder usw., um zu sehen ob es klappt.

Generell macht mir das Angeln auf Kleinfisch Spaß. Jede zweite Rotfeder ist beim "Drill" gesprungen und hat sich seriös beim Abhaken verhalten. Niedliche Tiere einfach.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rotfeder fetzen an ner leichten Spinne
 sorry bin schon wieder verschwunden#h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend,

 Rotfedern sind in der Tat wunderschöne Fische, am sonnigen Tagen leuchten die Flossen wie Juwelen und die Schuppen glänzen wie Gold. Und es sind entschlossene kleine Racker,
 wenn die beissen dann beissen sie, ganz anders als Plötzen.
 Hier gibt's nen Kanalendstück, da konnte man auf 2 Maiskörner fast sicher wirklich gute Rotfedern fangen, schöne, feiste Herzoginnen. Dann kam dies Jahr das Starkwetterereignis, und ne Woche später ist das Ding umgekippt, schwarze Brühe, tote Fische und stank.

 @ FF: Ganz Herzliches Petri zum wundervollen Doktorfisch (Ich glaub jetzt haben wir alle Synonyme, oder?), und dann auch noch auf Ansage- Ein toller Erfolg, Chapeau.Wie hast Du´s gemacht? Mein Früstücksfleischplan ist auch aufgegangen, zehnmal Zielfisch, mir schwirrt noch immer der Kopf- Bankirrtum zu meinen Gunsten. Ein schöner Angeltag.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Interessant und immer wieder faszinierend, wie unterschiedlich die Färbungen bei Fischen sein können.
> 
> 
> @Fantastic
> Danke für die Bilder.
> 
> Petri nochmals



Seh ich genauso. Auch die Formen variieren von Gewässer zu Gewässer. An einem kleinen See, den ich im September häufiger beangelt habe, waren die mittelgroßen Rotaugen deutlich spindelförmiger als an allen anderen Gewässern zuvor.

Eine Teiche, besonders mit eher sandigem Grund, brachten mir auch extrem blasse Fische. Rotaugen, die ich bestenfalls als „fahl” von der Färbung bezeichnen kann und ganz helle Barsche fast ohne Zeichnung.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fantastic Fishing - was für ne prächtige Schleie, Petri nochmal! 
Und schön, daß Deine Taktik aufgegangen ist.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Eine Teiche, besonders mit eher sandigem Grund, brachten mir auch extrem blasse Fische. Rotaugen, die ich bestenfalls als „fahl” von der Färbung bezeichnen kann und ganz helle Barsche fast ohne Zeichnung.



Das kenne ich vom Neusiedlersee im Burgenland. Dort sind die Zander maximal fahlgrau und mit leicht rosigen Flossen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Vormittag an einem mir bislang unbekannten Kleingewässer und ne hübsche kleine Rotfeder war mal wieder am schnellsten am Köder/Haken. 
Trotz teilweise sehr starker Böen brachte die gute alte Swingtip wieder mal bessere Fische als die Waggler-Rute. Paar Rotfedern, paar Plötz, ein Karpfen von knapp über 50cm, der an der leichten Rute ganz schön Rabatz gemacht hat.






9 Beaufort, geschätzt ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das kenne ich vom Neusiedlersee im Burgenland. Dort sind die Zander maximal fahlgrau und mit leicht rosigen Flossen.



Die Natur wird schon einen Grund dafür haben, aber mir persönlich macht das Angeln auf so „fahle” Fische keinen Spaß, deshalb sind die mir bekannten „Blass-Fisch-Seen" von meiner Liste gestrichen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: zehnmal Zielfisch, getrottet? Petri! Ganz klassisch mit Pin oder leicht modernisiert?
Würd mich über einen Bericht freuen, hat aber etwas Zeit, will Dich nicht hetzen, atme erst mal tief durch ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, und dir auch ein herzliches Petri- bei mir wars auch fürchterlich böig, und Ganze Bäume lagen im Wasser, es kamen auch noch gut Äste runter. Wer weiss ob das ganze Zeug im Wasser und die gestiegenen Temperaturen unseren Johnnies nicht Appetit gemacht haben? Wir können ja alle sehr zufrieden sein heut. Bericht will ich versuchen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ FF: Ganz Herzliches Petri zum wundervollen Doktorfisch (Ich glaub jetzt haben wir alle Synonyme, oder?), und dann auch noch auf Ansage- Ein toller Erfolg, Chapeau.Wie hast Du´s gemacht? Mein Früstücksfleischplan ist auch aufgegangen, zehnmal Zielfisch, mir schwirrt noch immer der Kopf- Bankirrtum zu meinen Gunsten. Ein schöner Angeltag.



Das Petri gilt auch dir. Wer 10x seinen Zielfisch fängt, der hat nichts falsch gemacht! Waren es alle Döbel? Alle aus einem Schwarm heraus verführt oder viel gelaufen und gesucht?



> Fantastic Fishing - was für ne prächtige Schleie, Petri nochmal!
> Und schön, daß Deine Taktik aufgegangen ist.



Hatte mich auch riesig gefreut. Schade das keine Zweite wollte, ich denke der am Picker ist auch einfach zu intensiv dafür. Nehmen wohl alle Fische Reißaus. Ich geb dem Spot jetzt wieder ein wenig Zeit, dann gehts gezielter auf Schleie. ( größere Haken, dickere Köder, weniger Rotfedern)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallihallo, 
hier der versprochene und verworrene Bericht des gestrigen schönen Angeltages. Ich gebe zu, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht vollständig unschuldig am Fangerfolg war, ich glaube aber, das Glück und Umstände die Hauptfaktoren waren. Vielleicht fallen euch Tipps und Hinweise auf, oder ihr haltet einige meiner Beoabachtungen nützlich für eure Praxis.

Jedenfalls, ich versuche schon länger den Döbeln meiner Gegend auf die Spur zu kommen, und obwohl es geeignetere Methoden gibt, bevorzuge ich aus verschiedenen Gründen das Trotting mit der Centrepin. Ich konnte auch einen kleinen Fluss finden, in dem mein Zielfisch vorkommt, und seit einiger Zeit mehren sich meine Erfolge auf bescheidenem Niveau. Gestern gings also endlich wieder raus, und zwar an eine Stelle die in den vergangenen Monaten immer ihre 
paar Döbel geliefert hatte, neben Plötzen, Güstern und Ukeln -die bei Maden und Madenfütterung dort schnell problematisch werden. Daher ja überhaupt der Frühstucksfleischplan. 
Vor Ort war ich erst mal erschrocken. Die Strecke ist ein Abschnitt von ca. 20 m Breite unterhalb eines Wehres, und die Strömung dort ist allgemein scharf (Daher wähl ich dort Avonähnliche Posen von 4g, als Bulk gruppiert +1 BB als Dropper). Jedenfalls war der Wasserstand sicher
um einen halben Meter gestiegen, und die Wassermassen schossen mit reissender Gebirgsflussströmung herunter,
dicht unterm Wehr lag ein ganzer Baum im Wasser. Seltsamerweise war das gestiegene Wasser aber relativ klar.
Jedenfalls war an meiner üblichen Position an Posenangeln nicht zu denken, hinzu kamen schlimme Böen direkt
auf meine Stelle. Ich konnte aber in der mir gegenüberliegenden Flusshälfte etwas unterhalb eine Art "Tasche"
oder "Linse" ruhigeren Wasser ausmachen, etwa 12 m lang und 3-4breit, vor der sich die Strömung gabelte und hinter ihr wieder zusammenfloss. Ich hab also oberhalb am Wehr den Fluss gequert und dann durchs Gestrüpp geslagen und
mich da aufgebaut. (Auch beim Trotting setz ich mich immer- das ist nicht nur bequemer, sondern auf Dauer auch unauffällier und leiser). Dann begann das Füttern, kleine Würfel 5-8mm, zu golfballgroßen Bällchen zusammengedrückt, am Anfang 2-3 auf einmal, dann alle 10-15 min bzw. nach jedem Fisch. Bei Maden müsste man häufiger füttern. Ich hab keine Spur gelegt, sondern immer auf den etwas oberhalb meiner Positon gelegenen Kopf des ruhigen Bereichs geworfen.
Beim Aufbrechen der Bällchen und sehr langsamen Absinken der Würfel war gut zu erkennen, das da wirklich
kaum Strömung war. 
Rückblickend hätte ich nun anders montieren sollen, da hätte ne 3g Pose völlig gereicht, vor allem aber wegen der
langsamen Sinkgeschwindigkeit der Würfelchen ne Kette aus kleinen Bleien. Aus Faulheit hab ichs aber gelassen, 
und lediglich meine vier groben AAs als Kette auseinandergezogen, dann BB Dropper und dann 30 cm bis zum Haken. 14er Stroft durchgebunden. Ich hab keine allzu genaue Vorstellung von der Tiefe in dem Abschnitt, es hatte sich in der Vergangenheit aber bewährt, ca. 90-120 cm einzustellen. Es war klar, das der Grund für die ruhige "Tasche" aber tieferes Wasser war, also hab ich auf 1,80 gestellt, das sollte sich später als glückliche Schätzung herausstellen, es waren dann 1,60-1,70. Zwischen Fütterbeginn und erster Drift zwing ich mich seit einiger Zeit dazu, mindestens 20-30minuten vergehen zu lassen, auch wenns schwerfällt. Eine Rauchen, Tasse Tee, Hauptsache Zeit schinden. Es lohnt sich! 
Nach etwa einer Million Jahren hab ich dann ausgeworfen. Köderwürfel war etwas kleiner als ein Standard D6, mit ner Ködernadel auch nen relativ dickdrähtigen 10er (Drennan Carbon Feeder, absolutes Vertrauen) Haken gezogen und mit ner Made im Bogen gesichert. Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, die Spitze leicht mit ner Zange zu verschränken, und bilde mir ein, das der Haken so besser greift. 
Ich hab etwas oberhalb meiner Position eingeworfen, mit der Pin ist es kein Problem immer genau so viel Schnur freizugeben oder Aufzunehmen, dass die Spannung optimal ist- es ist im Grunde wie Drachensteigenlassen. eigentlich genauso.
Und dann kam der schönste Moment, den es für mich gibt, sozusagen der Nachweis, das man mehr richtig gemacht hat als Falsch -der A Team Hannibal Effekt: Erste Drift, erster Fisch! Heissa! Und auch Zielfisch, und für meine Verhältnisse kein schlechter, 38, fliesswasserfit und total verärgert.
Und so gings weiter: Nicht bei jeder Drift aber mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit. Beim zweiten war ich schon überglücklich, weil ich merkte, das ich nen Schwarm angezapft hatte, und beim dritten fing ich an zu Überlegen, welche Stelle als nächstes, denn das Lehrbuch und meine bisherigen Erfahrungen sagen, nach 2-3 Döbeln ist erstmal Schluss, dann haben sie den Braten gerochen.
Aber es ging seltsamerweise weiter. Nicht einer unter 30, nicht einer über 40. Alle kescherwürdig. Ich weiss, andernorts, und für Experten sind dies kleine Fisch. Für mich wars das größte. Insgesamt konnte ich 8 Fische innerhalb von ca. 2 Stunden verhaften. Zum Ende hin wurden die Bisse spürbar weniger, und die Johnnies wurden auch kleiner, und schließlich schlich sich ne orntliche Güster ein, die genauso verdattert war wie ich. Da hab ich gepackt, und hab noch einige andere Stellen angetestet, wo ich dann auch kräftig abschneiderte. Am Spätnachmittag bin ich nochmal zurückgekehrt, und konnte nochmal zwei Döbel haken, aber die lagen im üblichen Frequenzbereich, Tests mit Maden ergaben, das auch Plötzen und Güstern am Platz waren. Also eigentlich nicht 10 Döbel am Tag, sondern korrekterweise 8+2. 
Woran hats gelegen? Hier ein paar Hypothesen:
1. Die seltsamen Bedingungen. Die irre Strömung hat sie alle in der beruhigten Tasche zusammengedrängt, wo sie dann herumgelungert haben und auf das Ende des aquatischen Sauwetters warteten: Da waren einfach viele Fische auf engen Raum, und sie hatten keine Lust durch die reissende Strömung abzuhauen, also sind sie geblieben.
2. Scheinbar liiiieeeeben die Johnnies Frühstücksfleich, und sie nehmens Vertrauensvoll. Bei mir in der Gegend wird kaum damit geangelt.
3. Vielleicht hat das aufgewühlte Wasser bewirkt, dass die übrigen das Gelärme und Geplatsche der Drills nicht so wahrgenommen haben.
4. Und das ist vermutlich der Hauptgrund: Ich hatte einen Riesendusel, den ich wahrscheinlich mit vielen Schneidertagen bezahlen muss.
Es kann keine Rede davon sein, dieses Ergebnis reproduzieren zu können. Aber nun gilt es: 
-Weiter das gute Verhältnis Zielfisch-Beifang (nicht abwertend gemeint) beizubehalten.
-Endlich die 50er Marke zu knacken, 45-47 hatte ich an anderen Stellen schon. Das muss 
aber ganz anders angegangen werden.
Herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht! Muss bei uns an der Fulda mal so vorgehen. Maximal hüfthohes Wasser, leider recht krautig und legionen an Döbeln, 50+ sollen regelmäßig gefangen werden, grösster den ich beim Kumpel gesehen habe hatte "nur" 47cm


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Super Bericht, vielen Dank dafür und nochmals Petri Heil!

Hab mich fast mit am Wasser gefühlt beim Lesen. Mußte D6 googlen ;-) Okay, also etwa 15mm Kantenlänge, der Würfel am Haken, oder? Hast Du das Frühstücksfleisch „pur” oder veredelt verwendet?
Für mich ist das größte Problem, eine gute Stelle zu finden. Einen Flußabschnitt fürs Legering hab ich, Trotting dürfte dort aber schwierig werden. Eine, zwei Stellen in einem anderen Flüßchen hab ich im Visier, mal sehen, ob ich freie Zeit und brauchbares Wetter in den kommenden Monaten irgendwie zusammenbringen kann.
Grüße aus dem Nordosten der Republik, Georg.

PS: Mein PB beträgt 37cm, da ist durchaus noch etwas Potential nach oben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliche Grüße,
> Minimax



Vielen Dank!

Und schön zu lesen, das oftmals jedes Planspiel zuhause ( geht mir oft so) sich am Wasser als Kappes heraus stellt. Die Strömung zu stark, der Wind, hach und die Tiefe des Gewässers ist anders.

Döbel kenne ich nur aus meinem alten Heimatsee, dort waren die kleineren Exemplare oft im Schwarm und recht gierig. Schnell fangen war möglich, so sie wollten, aber einen Großen zu erwischen fiel oft ins Wasser. Gleiches galt den Alanden.

Ich werde mir aber deinen Bericht als Motivation heran ziehen und mit der Feederrute den Döbeln nachstellen. Den passenden Fluss habe ich ja vor der Tür. 2 davon sogar! Nur ist die Elbe dann doch noch etwas anders.






Heute war ich die Zicke besuchen, mein neues Haugewässer. Nebst wenigen Rotfedern, vielleicht 8 Stück, gabs noch einen Barsch. Dieser See ist ungeheuerlich und total verdreht.

Da liegt zu meinen Füßen natürliche Nahrung in Massen. Du fängst einfach nicht gut. Ich konnte zwar schon Ausnahmefische fangen, aber mal zwischenweg einige Fische ist nicht drin. Ob weit draußen, nah dran, Kante oder Kraut.

Das Ding ist ja vor wenige Jahren umgekippt, ob das solch harte Spuren hinterlässt? Es sind schon Fische drin, aber scheinen mir wenige Schwärme sich sehr viel Wasser zu teilen. Die Zicke wird eine Doktorarbeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gekörnte Brühe im Futter hilft dabei ungemein! Hier nicht nötig, ich glaube ich habe gleich viele Rotaugen und Döbel dies jahr gefangen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gekörnte Brühe im Futter hilft dabei ungemein! Hier nicht nötig, ich glaube ich habe gleich viele Rotaugen und Döbel dies jahr gefangen



Ich kann dir nicht folgen. :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nicht folgen. :q



Satz 1 war der Tipp fürs  Feedern auf Döbel. Fleischige Note und so.
Satz 2 sollte ausdrücken, dass döbel an meinem fuldaabschnitt quasi der Brotfisch schlechthin ist.
Deutlicher?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute war ich die Zicke besuchen, mein neues Haugewässer. [...] Die Zicke wird eine Doktorarbeit.


 
 Das ist beneidenswert, und hört sich nach einem wunderschönen Gewässer an: Und Deine tolle Schleie ziegt ja, das auch gute Fische vorhanden sind. Jetzt kannst Du nach Herzenslust rumtüfteln und forschen, und kaum jemand stört dich an Deinem Gewässer. Strukturen, Zugrouten- oder auch mal einen Futterplatz längerfristig anlegen. Wenn jetzt das Grünzeug zrückgeht, lohnt es sich vielleicht auch, in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und ein bisserl zu blinkern- nicht um zu fangen, sondern um das Gewässer kennenzulernen. Und wer weiss.. vielleicht geht ja eines Morgens die Sonne auf, und an einer oder zwei Stellen am Ufer sind unerklärlicherweise alle Sträucher und Gestrüpp verschwunden, so dass gute Angelplätze da sind. Sachen gibt's..
 Aber Vorsicht mit Doktorarbeiten- es kann manchmal von Nachteil sein, in den Ruf eines Wissenschaftlers (bzw. "Wissenschaftlers" wie ich jetzt gelernt habe|rolleyes) zu geraten. Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen. Kommt nie wieder vor.
 Hg,
 Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Okay, also etwa 15mm Kantenlänge, der Würfel am Haken, oder? Hast Du das Frühstücksfleisch „pur” oder veredelt verwendet?
> Für mich ist das größte Problem, eine gute Stelle zu finden. Einen Flußabschnitt fürs Legering hab ich, Trotting dürfte dort aber schwierig werden.


 
 Eher noch etwas kleiner. Ich hatte vorgeschnittene "Riegel" dabei, die ich nach Beissverhalten zurechtgestutzt habe. Mein Eindruck war, dass die Fische schon etwas größere Stücke als meine kleinen Futterwürfel haben wollten, aber wenn sie sich in der Größe zu deutlich von denen unterschieden eher misstrauisch waren. Technisch hätten die noch viel größere Brocken bewältigt. Die sehen ja aus wie ne Mig 15..

 Ich hatte einen Teil des Futters und einige meiner Köderriegel mit dem roten Pulverfarbstoff behandelt. In der Praxis war alles ein bisschen eingefärbt. Mir fehlt die Erfahrung einzuschätzen, ob das einen Unterschied macht. Ich tendiere, das in Zukunft wieder wegzulassen, weils ne Riesensauerei ist.

 Man muss die Methode ja nicht dogmatisch sehen. Ich hab mir damals ne Centrepin geholt, weil. ich sie geil fand. Ich hab zunächst auch nur an Stillgewässern geangelt. Man soll da keine Blockaden oder inneren Druck aufbauen, oder eine "Reine Lehre" die es ja eh nicht gibt zu befolgen. Einfach Pin an ne Matchrute schrauben, nur diese eine Angel mitnehmen und losangeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist beneidenswert, und hört sich nach einem wunderschönen Gewässer an: Und Deine tolle Schleie ziegt ja, das auch gute Fische vorhanden sind. Jetzt kannst Du nach Herzenslust rumtüfteln und forschen, und kaum jemand stört dich an Deinem Gewässer. Strukturen, Zugrouten- oder auch mal einen Futterplatz längerfristig anlegen. Wenn jetzt das Grünzeug zrückgeht, lohnt es sich vielleicht auch, in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und ein bisserl zu blinkern- nicht um zu fangen, sondern um das Gewässer kennenzulernen. Und wer weiss.. vielleicht geht ja eines Morgens die Sonne auf, und an einer oder zwei Stellen am Ufer sind unerklärlicherweise alle Sträucher und Gestrüpp verschwunden, so dass gute Angelplätze da sind. Sachen gibt's..
> Aber Vorsicht mit Doktorarbeiten- es kann manchmal von Nachteil sein, in den Ruf eines Wissenschaftlers (bzw. "Wissenschaftlers" wie ich jetzt gelernt habe|rolleyes) zu geraten. Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen. Kommt nie wieder vor.
> Hg,
> Minimax



Die Zicke ist nicht der kleine Teich. Die Zicke ist die große Schwester neben an. Ich habe dort schon gedoktort und 2 Berichte geschrieben. Der Start war sehr gut, aber leider ließ sich daran nicht anknüpfen.

Das die Zicke tolle Fische hat, naja, das Steht außer Frage. Hier hast du einige Eindrücke.
































Es ist halt ein olles Miststück. Aber das Imperium schlägt zurück!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ah, verstehe, danke für die PN, wird jestzt erstmal durchgelesen.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber das Imperium schlägt zurück!


 
 ..und wie´s auch rast und ring und rennt/
 wir kriegen es unter, das Element!"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe, danke für die PN, wird jestzt erstmal durchgelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ..und wie´s auch rast und ring und rennt/
> wir kriegen es unter, das Element!"



Beim Angeln zitiere ich gern Tolkien.



> Ein Ring sie zu knechten, sie alle zu....


 |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Brassen auf Bild 3 hat was..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der Brassen auf Bild 3 hat was..



Jo, 4,5 Kg ungefähr. |supergri


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haha. Wie geil. Jetzt haben wir schon drei mal über die Brasse gestaunt. Und keiner beschwert sich.  So geil hier :g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Haha. Wie geil. Jetzt haben wir schon drei mal über die Brasse gestaunt. Und keiner beschwert sich.  So geil hier :g



Der Minimax wusste davon nicht mal was! #c Ich zerre an diesem Wesen aber immernoch, so schnell werde ich das nicht vergessen.

Und ihr auch nicht, werde ich schon für sorgen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jo, 4,5 Kg ungefähr. |supergri


Das meine ich nicht mal...schwierig zu beschreiben..[emoji3]


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...und auch Deine tolle Website war mir garnicht so präsent. Hab gerade mit großem Genuss geschmökert, und bitte Dich sehr dranzubleiben und weiterzumachen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht mal...schwierig zu beschreiben..[emoji3]



Ich weiß schon was du meinst. Der Fisch sah auch so schon erhaben genug aus. Der Strahlt irgendwie gelassene Dominanz aus, wenn du mich fragst.

Das Mag ich überhaupt an Brassen, tolle Gesellen, gerade die großen Fische. Da wird wütend einfach weiter geschwommen, sich schwer gemacht, kurzes auf die Seite stellen "antäuschen" und wieder wie ein Stein auf den Grund sinken. Haben die großen Klodeckel echt gut drauf. Gerade in stehenden Gewässern.

Einfach tolle Fische!



> ...und auch Deine tolle Website war mir garnicht so präsent. Hab gerade mit großem Genuss geschmökert, und bitte Dich sehr dranzubleiben und weiterzumachen.



Das geht vielen so. Noch! Die Zahlen wachsen aber, so fing ich mit 200 Besuchern im Monat an und bin jetzt bei 800. Tendenz steigend. Ich habe auch Glück recht schnell Dinge zu begreifen ohne Hilfe zu brauchen, da Hilft das Googleranking vieler Inhalte ungemein. Nur Doof, das Friedfische keine Sau interessiert. Aber was solls? Lieber mit Leidenschaft, als leiden schaffen! Mir macht das halt Spaß! 

Heute habe ich kleine Schnecken und Hanf verglichen, interessant oder? Sehen beide gleich aus.






Und Method Feeder unter Wasser. Jetzt wisst ihr, warum das so gut klappt!


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht mal...schwierig zu beschreiben..[emoji3]



Versuche es trotzdem


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht mal...schwierig zu beschreiben..[emoji3]





Sehr hochrückig, ungemein ungewöhnliche Färbung mit ein wenig Zeichnung. Fast Streifen.


Zum Vergleich noch mal ne Rhein(Gufi)Brasse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




War übrigens auch n feiner, heftiger Drill an der 28g Spinne. Hat sich direkt in die Strömung gestellt. Hat n bisschen gedauert


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schicke Platte :g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sehr hochrückig, ungemein ungewöhnliche Färbung mit ein wenig Zeichnung. Fast Streifen.
> 
> 
> Zum Vergleich noch mal ne Rhein(Gufi)Brasse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War übrigens auch n feiner, heftiger Drill an der 28g Spinne. Hat sich direkt in die Strömung gestellt. Hat n bisschen gedauert



Da siehst du aber sofort den Unterscheid zwischen Fluss und See. Nicht nur vom Körperbau und Gewicht her, auch die Farbe und Gewohnheiten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Versuche es trotzdem


Setz' dem Charakterbrassen noch 'ne Wollmütze auf und er wirkt wie die Fischgewordene Reinkarnation von Charles Bukowski [emoji23]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Setz' dem Charakterbrassen noch 'ne Wollmütze auf und er wirkt wie die Fischgewordene Reinkarnation von Charles Bukowski [emoji23]


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Macht nur weiter so mit dem Brassenteasing. Ich sitz morgen in der Stadt fest. Gleich habt ihr mich soweit dass ich morgen mit orntlich Futta zur Spree stiefele...



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute habe ich kleine Schnecken und Hanf verglichen, interessant oder? Sehen beide gleich aus.


 Darauf hat Kremkus auch hingewiesen (Blinker Sonderheft Rotaugen, 149), und auf Deinem Foto wird's richtig deutlich. Aber ist Hanf nicht ziemlich aufwendig in der Vorbereitung?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Macht nur weiter so mit dem Brassenteasing. Ich sitz morgen in der Stadt fest. Gleich habt ihr mich soweit dass ich morgen mit orntlich Futta zur Spree stiefele...
> 
> 
> Darauf hat Kremkus auch hingewiesen (Blinker Sonderheft Rotaugen, 149), und auf Deinem Foto wird's richtig deutlich. Aber ist Hanf nicht ziemlich aufwendig in der Vorbereitung?



Dann bin ich wohl auf den Spuren von Kremkus. Ich hatte mir über Hanf nie Gedanken gemacht, geschweige denn mit geangelt, weil es nicht überall läuft. Kleine Geschichte dazu:

Ich wunderte mich immer über die Ansammlungen und vielen schwarzen Punkte im Wasser vor meinen Augen. Alles voll. Ich konnte mir keinen Reim daraus machen. Es sah aus wie kleine Partikel, vielleicht 1 mm. Als ich dann meine Banksticks aus dem Wasser holte wurde mir sofort klar welches Schauspiel hier stattfindet.

Es sind milliarden kleiner Schnecken. Deshalb besorgte ich mir Hanf. Die Fische müssen es einfach damit assozieren. Kurzerhand schoss ich heute Bilder für den Vergleich. Ich war selbst erstaunt wie ähnlich beides unter Wasser wirken kann.

Leider ist es sehr schwer ohne Profi-Ausrüstung sowas Festzuhalten. 











Ich teste immer mein Lockfutter im Flachwasser. Gegen Abend war es umringt von einer Armada Schnecken. Besser noch:

Ich brauch jetzt jeden Abend oder zumindest beim Abbauen 5 Minuten länger, weil ich versucht bin jede Schnecke, noch so klein, nicht an Land zu schleppen und Wirbel mit meinem Setzkescher im Wasser.

Life is Pain. Aber für eine bessere Welt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hanzz und Fantastic Fishing - schöne Brassen, die Unterschiede sind schon extrem deutlich.

PS: In den Haffgewässern sollen richtig fette Brassen gut mit kleinen Fischfetzen zu fangen sein. Und Tauwurm per Dropshot angeboten soll in meiner Ecke ebenfalls richtig gut funktionieren und fette Brassen bringen.
Probiert hab ich beides noch nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Minimax: zur Not (ist teuer) kann man fertig präparierten Hanf auch in der Dose oder eingeschweißt bekommen. Ist eben ne Frage, ob man Zeit und Nerv für die Vorbereitung hat oder eben nicht und dann zum fertig konfektionierten Produkt greift.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Unser Franz fängt per Dropshot mit Wurm auch Karpfen.
Gibts auch n Video zu.
Anglerboard TV auf YouTube
https://youtu.be/zRQvvWcShyc


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hanzz und Fantastic Fishing - schöne Brassen, die Unterschiede sind schon extrem deutlich.
> 
> PS: In den Haffgewässern sollen richtig fette Brassen gut mit kleinen Fischfetzen zu fangen sein. Und Tauwurm per Dropshot angeboten soll in meiner Ecke ebenfalls richtig gut funktionieren und fette Brassen bringen.
> Probiert hab ich beides noch nicht.



Ich glaube es gibt keinen Köder, den die Brasse nicht nimmt. Ich habe mit allem gefangen was der Kühlschrank hergab. Hundekaustangen am Method Feeder, Möhrchen, steinharte Pellets, Weizen, Wurm, ein Stück Wurst.

Nur auf Hanf nicht. #q|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: In den Haffgewässern sollen richtig fette Brassen gut mit kleinen Fischfetzen zu fangen sein. Und Tauwurm per Dropshot angeboten soll in meiner Ecke ebenfalls richtig gut funktionieren und fette Brassen bringen.



Apropos fette Brassen.. etwas älter aber evtl. für einige doch sehenswert

https://goo.gl/images/2G8B8b

20 lb 10oz [emoji15]


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eher noch etwas kleiner. Ich hatte vorgeschnittene "Riegel" dabei, die ich nach Beissverhalten zurechtgestutzt habe. Mein Eindruck war, dass die Fische schon etwas größere Stücke als meine kleinen Futterwürfel haben wollten, aber wenn sie sich in der Größe zu deutlich von denen unterschieden eher misstrauisch waren. Technisch hätten die noch viel größere Brocken bewältigt. Die sehen ja aus wie ne Mig 15..
> 
> Ich hatte einen Teil des Futters und einige meiner Köderriegel mit dem roten Pulverfarbstoff behandelt. In der Praxis war alles ein bisschen eingefärbt. Mir fehlt die Erfahrung einzuschätzen, ob das einen Unterschied macht. Ich tendiere, das in Zukunft wieder wegzulassen, weils ne Riesensauerei ist.
> 
> Man muss die Methode ja nicht dogmatisch sehen. Ich hab mir damals ne Centrepin geholt, weil. ich sie geil fand. Ich hab zunächst auch nur an Stillgewässern geangelt. Man soll da keine Blockaden oder inneren Druck aufbauen, oder eine "Reine Lehre" die es ja eh nicht gibt zu befolgen. Einfach Pin an ne Matchrute schrauben, nur diese eine Angel mitnehmen und losangeln.



Danke für die Info! 
Ich hab mir vor 5 oder 6 Jahren ne gebrauchte Pin besorgt, wollte sie damals eher im Stillwasser einsetzen - dabei ist es bislang auch geblieben. 
Die Wurfpraxis fehlt mir definitiv. Der Nottingham-Cast geht einigermaßen, aber der Wallis-Cast fehlt noch in meinem Repertoire ;-)
Mal sehen, ich hab ne alte Stickfloatrute und ne Kapselrolle, die könnte ich mit Drennan-Floatfish in 3 lbs bestücken und alternativ ne kräftigere Matche mit der Pin und 5lbs-Floatfish, je nach den aktuellen Strömungsverhältnissen.
Ein paar Avon-Posen (einfache aus Kunststoff von Middy) hab ich noch irgendwo, Sticks auch und zur Not müssen Loafer oder Bobber ran. 
So, jetzt ist mein Angel-Englisch aufgebraucht ;-)
Petri, Georg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Apropos fette Brassen.. etwas älter aber evtl. für einige doch sehenswert
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/2G8B8b
> 
> 20 lb 10oz [emoji15]




Auf der drennantackle.com Seite unter „articles” auf der letzten Seite ist ein PDF von Peter Drennan zum Thema Puddle-Chucker-Posen. Da hält er zwei gewaltig schwarze Klodeckel.

Dai Gribbles Artikel und Videos sind ebenfalls wirklich lesens- und sehenswert. Das von ihm so häufig benutzte Heli-Rig will ich schon seit Jahren probieren, bin dann aber doch immer wieder mit der Swingtip und noch älteren Montagen los...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Dai Gribbles Artikel und Videos sind ebenfalls wirklich lesens- und sehenswert. Das von ihm so häufig benutzte Heli-Rig will ich schon seit Jahren probieren, bin dann aber doch immer wieder mit der Swingtip und noch älteren Montagen los...



Sowas haben wir uns in den 90ern andauernd selbst zusammenschustern
müssen..da gabs hier ja überwiegend nur diese miesen Helikopterbleie mit integr. Drahtbügel.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab mich heute über mich selbst geärgert, war früh los zu dem Kleingewässer, an dem ich schon gestern war. 







Neue Stelle probiert, gab aber nur Rotfedern, Plötz unter 20cm und eine minimal größere Güster. Die Tinca-Blasenteppiche waren gut zu beobachten, aber außerhalb meiner Reichweite von diesem Platz.
Stelle gewechselt, auch nicht mehr Erfolg, dafür netter Besuch:






Bin nach dem Zusammenpacken noch mal ein paar Meter weiter gelaufen und dann seh ich doch ne Landzunge direkt in der Nähe der Blasenteppiche auf der „bekannten” Seite und diese „Dschungel-Bucht” auf der anderen Seite: 






Hätte mal wieder einfach mehr Zeit mit dem Erkunden des Teiches verbringen sollen vor dem Angeln ;-/


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sowas haben wir uns in den 90ern andauernd selbst zusammenschustern
> müssen..da gabs hier ja überwiegend nur diese miesen Helikopterbleie mit integr. Drahtbügel.



Hast Du das Heli-Rig wie von Gribble beschrieben schon benutzt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab mich heute über mich selbst geärgert, war früh los zu dem Kleingewässer, an dem ich schon gestern war.



Ich mag ja meinen Bericht nicht Spoilern, aber weil du keine Schleie hattest, ich gute Laune habe.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Geomas: Dann bist Du bereit. Nur zwei Anmerkungen: 

-Vergiss den Wallis-Cast am Besten. Ich halte ihn für eine Erfindung, damit wir Tüddel kriegen und immer neue Schnüre kaufen müssen. Alle Videos, die ihn zeigen, sind elektronisch getürkt von der schnurverkaufenden Tackelindustrie. Wenn Du weiter raus als mit dem normalen Nottinghamcast willst, empfehle ich einen großen Ring zwischen Endring und Rolle anzuwinden.

-Wichtiger als alle Ruten, Pins, und englischen Schwimmerklassen ist eine passende Kopfbedeckung. Basecap ist verboten, Kariert oder Houndstooth ist die halbe Miete. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat George Selwyn Marryat (Bilder googlen). Klassisches englisches Posenangeln dreht sich nicht zuletzt um klassisches englisches POSEN.

Eine Wundertüte an tollen Downloads (aber ich wette, das kennst Du bereits) ist: http://www.fishingmuseum.org.uk/

hg 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mag ja meinen Bericht nicht Spoilern, aber weil du keine Schleie hattest, ich gute Laune habe.



Gute Laune hab ich auch. Freu mich auf die kommenden sonnigen Tage und hoffe auf den berühmten Goldenen Oktober ;-)

PS: Habe gerade zum ersten Mal Deine Homepage besucht - spannend, da muß ich mal in aller Ruhe stöbern (bei schlechtem Wetter).
Petri, Georg!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Gute Laune hab ich auch. Freu mich auf die kommenden sonnigen Tage und hoffe auf den berühmten Goldenen Oktober ;-)
> 
> PS: Habe gerade zum ersten Mal Deine Homepage besucht - spannend, da muß ich mal in aller Ruhe stöbern (bei schlechtem Wetter).
> Petri, Georg!



Weisst du was richtig interessant ist? Umso Kälter es wird, umso mehr Regen es gibt, desto mehr lesen die Leute auf meiner Seite. Schade nur, das der Content weder in der Breite, noch Inhaltlich in den einzelnen Bereichen fertig ist.

Das Projekt läuft ja auch erst so richtig seit 3 Monaten. Ich bin nicht mal richtig im Workflow drin und experimentiere viel mit Designs, Darstellung und dergleichen.

Die Artikel werden quasi ständig generalüberholt, um die Qualität zu verbessern, aber auch die Formulierungen auszufeilen, weil vieles Mitten in der Nacht entsteht und dementsprechend, bei Tee und Tabak, vielerlei Dinge außer Acht lässt oder sich ******* liest. Auch fehlt oft das Relevante, weil ich mich an einem anderen Unterpunkt verrenne.

Und meine Artikel sind ja Ultra-Lang, was es nicht leichter macht. Standartform sind 1000 Wörter. Ich liege zwischen 2000-3000 Wörter. |bigeyes:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ Geomas: Dann bist Du bereit. Nur zwei Anmerkungen:
> 
> -Vergiss den Wallis-Cast am Besten. Ich halte ihn für eine Erfindung, damit wir Tüddel kriegen und immer neue Schnüre kaufen müssen. Alle Videos, die ihn zeigen, sind elektronisch getürkt von der schnurverkaufenden Tackelindustrie. Wenn Du weiter raus als mit dem normalen Nottinghamcast willst, empfehle ich einen großen Ring zwischen Endring und Rolle anzuwinden.
> 
> -Wichtiger als alle Ruten, Pins, und englischen Schwimmerklassen ist eine passende Kopfbedeckung. Basecap ist verboten, Kariert oder Houndstooth ist die halbe Miete. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat George Selwyn Marryat (Bilder googlen). Klassisches englisches Posenangeln dreht sich nicht zuletzt um klassisches englisches POSEN.
> 
> Eine Wundertüte an tollen Downloads (aber ich wette, das kennst Du bereits) ist: http://www.fishingmuseum.org.uk/
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Haha, danke für die sachdienlichen Hinweise. Das fishingmuseum kannte ich noch nicht, danke für den Link.
Als Kopfbedeckung muß ne Schiebermütze (kleinkariert, grau, C&A) herhalten, zur Not ne richtig warme Wollmütze von Swanndri oder als Ehrbezeigung vor den netten alten Flußfischern meiner Heimatstadt ne rote Pudelmütze ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .
> 
> Und meine Artikel sind ja Ultra-Lang, was es nicht leichter macht. Standartform sind 1000 Wörter. Ich liege zwischen 2000-3000 Wörter. |bigeyes:q



Und das ist auch gut so!

Richtige Artikel ohne tacklewahn, das ist was für's Herz wenn man nicht ans Wasser kann - und zumindest für mich lehrreich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so!
> 
> Richtige Artikel ohne tacklewahn, das ist was für's Herz wenn man nicht ans Wasser kann - und zumindest für mich lehrreich



Das Schlimme daran ist ja eher, das es immernoch nicht reicht, gerade bei umfangreichen Themen. So schreibe ich gerade einen Artikel über das Entwickeln einer Strategie an einem neuen Gewässer ( Feedern Hafen), fürs Hegeangeln oder einfach so. 

Das sind einfach mal 40 Bilder und 3000 Wörter. Das wären in einem Buch an die 30 Seiten! (!!!!) Und ich bin so ein penetranter Nerd, das ich immernoch irgendwo was zwischenschieben will, weil ja irgendwas fehlen könnte.

Und genau deswegen gingen mir ja andere Seite so auf den Sack. Mehr Bilder als Wörter.

Kennt ihr Dr. Catch?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weisst du was richtig interessant ist? Umso Kälter es wird, umso mehr Regen es gibt, desto mehr lesen die Leute auf meiner Seite. Schade nur, das der Content weder in der Breite, noch Inhaltlich in den einzelnen Bereichen fertig ist.
> 
> Das Projekt läuft ja auch erst so richtig seit 3 Monaten. Ich bin nicht mal richtig im Workflow drin und experimentiere viel mit Designs, Darstellung und dergleichen.
> 
> Die Artikel werden quasi ständig generalüberholt, um die Qualität zu verbessern, aber auch die Formulierungen auszufeilen, weil vieles Mitten in der Nacht entsteht und dementsprechend, bei Tee und Tabak, vielerlei Dinge außer Acht lässt oder sich ******* liest. Auch fehlt oft das Relevante, weil ich mich an einem anderen Unterpunkt verrenne.
> 
> Und meine Artikel sind ja Ultra-Lang, was es nicht leichter macht. Standartform sind 1000 Wörter. Ich liege zwischen 2000-3000 Wörter. |bigeyes:q



Ultralang find ich gut, und auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir auch die Kompakt-Zusammenfassung am Ende des Artikels.
Wie gesagt, da muß ich mal in aller Rühe stöbern und lesen.
Danke für die Mühe, die Du Dir damit aufhalst, ist ja eine Menge Zeit und Energie, die man für solche Projekte aufbringt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Dr. Catch?



Ja, ich mag Dr. Catch-  astreine Klolektüre :m :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ultralang find ich gut, und auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir auch die Kompakt-Zusammenfassung am Ende des Artikels.
> Wie gesagt, da muß ich mal in aller Rühe stöbern und lesen.
> Danke für die Mühe, die Du Dir damit aufhalst, ist ja eine Menge Zeit und Energie, die man für solche Projekte aufbringt.



Nö.

Das ist Leidenschaft, ich mach das ja gerne und nicht weil ich muss. Es ist mir einfach Rätselhaft gewesen, gerade die letzten 2 Jahre, das Friedfischangeln einfach so ignoriert wird. Ich hab einfach versucht das Ganze auf mich selbst zu reflektieren.

Wenn ich nach dem Angeln nachhause kam, abends auf der Couch lag, dann wollte ich etwas Stressfreies übers Friedfischen konsumieren. Youtube fand ich immer nervig ( knallharte Technomusik zum Feedern |bigeyes ) und auch etwas stressig. Ich mag es, den Fernseher daneben laufen zu haben und dann wie ein Schwamm Informationen einzusaugen. Gerne lese ich es 5x, greife immer darauf zurück, auf der Suche nach neuem, Inspiration und Mutmacher.

Nur leider haben 9/10 Seiten eine so dermaßen beschissene Qualität und quasi ein 0 Info-Potential, das mir immer die Nackenhaare hochgegangen sind. Hauptsache die Sitzkiepe steht und die 5 Ruten imitieren den Igel am Ufer. 

Also Do it Yourself.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dr. Catch kannte ich bis eben nicht, naja, definitiv gut gemacht, aber sicher auch eine Geschmacksfrage - Angeln aufgemacht wie ne Foto-Lovestory ;-)

Mehr Text, weniger Fotos entsprechen eher meinen Lese-Vorlieben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, ich mag Dr. Catch-  astreine Klolektüre :m :vik:



Ich verstehe das ganze Projekt da nicht. Es ist von vorne bis hinten nur auf Klicks basierend gebaut. Die Bilder sind schon großes Kino, ohne Frage. Aber die Berichte sind so wenig inhaltlich Fordernd, ich frage mich immer welchen Anspruch das Ganze haben soll.

Wahrscheinlich ein Spiegel der Konsumgesellschaft, meins war/ist das Ding nicht. Robin Illner hatte damals eine richtig gute Seite, die ist Dicht, war auch richtig Informativ. Der hatte wohl keine guten Bilder. :q



geomas schrieb:


> Dr. Catch kannte ich bis eben nicht, naja, definitiv gut gemacht, aber sicher auch eine Geschmacksfrage - Angeln aufgemacht wie ne Foto-Lovestory ;-)
> 
> Mehr Text, weniger Fotos entsprechen eher meinen Lese-Vorlieben.



Ist ja nichts schlechtes, ich verstehe deren Mission nur nicht. Es ist 0 Greifbar.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal ganz platt gesagt: um mal was kurz am Wasser nachschlagen zu können. Wollten auf Karpfen, großer, krautiger See. "Hm da gibt es doch dieses Chod Rig, mal gucken wie das geht" - da nerven dann keine Inhalte wenn man nur wissen will wie man das fischt. Und die spärlichen Texte ergänzen die hochwertigen Bilder. Aber eben eher fast food, während du eher haute cuisine zubereitest


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe mir gerade mal einen „Artikel” angesehen: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/aland-angeln-mit-schwimmbrot 
Ich find es informativ und gut illustriert, von der Präsentation her eben den Lesegewohnheiten der heutigen Jugend angepaßt. Ist nicht mein Geschmack, aber wie gesagt gut gemacht.

Der gleiche Inhalt nach meinem Geschmack präsentiert: Tipps und Hinweise (also das How-to) identisch, aber gewürzt mit Anekdoten, also persönlicher geschrieben, die Fotos in den Text eingebunden oder sogar als klassische Skizzen (wie in richtig alten Angelbüchern). Ich mag ein eher herkömmliches Layout.

Ich muß mal wieder meine alten Angelbücher hervorkramen, Zeiske zum Beispiel hat super geschrieben.
Generell mag ich Angel-Blogs und halte sie für sehr informativ und (teilweise) auch unterhaltsam, habe mich bisher aber meistens auf englischen Seiten herumgetrieben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal ganz platt gesagt: um mal was kurz am Wasser nachschlagen zu können. Wollten auf Karpfen, großer, krautiger See. "Hm da gibt es doch dieses Chod Rig, mal gucken wie das geht" - da nerven dann keine Inhalte wenn man nur wissen will wie man das fischt. Und die spärlichen Texte ergänzen die hochwertigen Bilder. Aber eben eher fast food, während du eher haute cuisine zubereitest



Ein Bisschen im Onlinebuisniss bin ich ja nun schon drin. Allen voran geht es um Traffic und Goolge.

Wenn zu Mais 15 Artikel schreibst, kannst du mehr Klicks für Geld präsentieren, kannst mehr Content präsentieren und verflechtest dich in Google. Die Chance das Leute deine Kram finden Steigt und du hast mehr Auswahl und Arbeitsmöglichkeiten.

Beispiel Mais:

Bei mir.: Alles in 2 Artikel, einmal Mais Füttern, einmal Köder.

Dr. Catch: Mais als Köder, Mais aus der Dose, Mais am Haar, Hartmais, Mais färben, Mais Partikel, Mais Mix, Mais Futterrschleuder, Mais Feedern, Mais Kochen usw. usf.!

Ich vertrete einfach eine andere Philosophie, Berechtigung hat beides.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal einen „Artikel” angesehen: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/aland-angeln-mit-schwimmbrot
> Ich find es informativ und gut illustriert, von der Präsentation her eben den Lesegewohnheiten der heutigen Jugend angepaßt. Ist nicht mein Geschmack, aber wie gesagt gut gemacht.
> 
> Der gleiche Inhalt nach meinem Geschmack präsentiert: Tipps und Hinweise (also das How-to) identisch, aber gewürzt mit Anekdoten, also persönlicher geschrieben, die Fotos in den Text eingebunden oder sogar als klassische Skizzen (wie in richtig alten Angelbüchern). Ich mag ein eher herkömmliches Layout.
> 
> Ich muß mal wieder meine alten Angelbücher hervorkramen, Zeiske zum Beispiel hat super geschrieben.
> Generell mag ich Angel-Blogs und halte sie für sehr informativ und (teilweise) auch unterhaltsam, habe mich bisher aber meistens auf englischen Seiten herumgetrieben.



Mich zerstören die Bilder ( sind natürlich sehr hochwertige) aber ungemein. Beim Scrollen bin ich schon überfordert . Natürlich sehr subjektiv. Ich bin ein absoluter Leser und brauch nur zur Verdeutlichung ein Bild.

In meiner Wohnung findest du auch keine Deko, weil sie Unnütz ist. |bla:


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In meiner Wohnung findest du auch keine Deko, weil sie Unnütz ist. |bla:


_*Dann bist du wohl Single 

#h
*_


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Dann bist du wohl Single
> 
> #h
> *_



Ein wahrer Kenner. Ich bin tatsächlich Single. Meine eigentliche Freundin ist behaart, hat 4 Beine, heisst Charly und frisst den Fisch roh. :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Richtige Artikel ohne tacklewahn, das ist was für's Herz wenn man nicht ans Wasser kann - und zumindest für mich lehrreich



Ich nutze sowas nach Möglichkeit auch gerne am Wasser.

Motto:man kann zwar nicht alles wissen, sollte aber im Kopf behalten wo 
Wissens -und Lehrreiches zu finden ist. 

Digitaler Spickzettel vor Ort


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Richtige Artikel ohne tacklewahn, das ist was für's Herz wenn man nicht ans Wasser kann - und zumindest für mich lehrreich



Verfasst man Artikel so, dass eben nicht jeder Gegenstand auf ein besonderes Angebot verlinkt ist, erhält man auch viel mehr Feedback in Form von Fragen, die dann durchaus auch für einen selbst anregend sein können, neue Sichtweisen zu entwickeln. Besser als Artikel, wo man per Link sofort im Warenkorb landet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Richtige Artikel ohne tacklewahn, das ist was für's Herz wenn man nicht ans Wasser kann - und zumindest für mich lehrreich/QUOTE]
> 
> Verfasst man Artikel so, dass eben nicht jeder Gegenstand auf ein besonderes Angebot verlinkt ist, erhält man auch viel mehr Feedback in Form von Fragen, die dann durchaus auch für einen selbst anregend sein können, neue Sichtweisen zu entwickeln. Besser als Artikel, wo man per Link sofort im Warenkorb landet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Schlimme ist ja, das fast alle Berichte nur noch auf dieses Tackle zugeschnitten sind und das Thema selbst gar nicht mehr im Fokus steht. Eine Info zum verwendeten Gerät, Anregungen sind ja okey, aber oft sind 2/3 des Textes nur Verkaufsgespräch.
> 
> Das Firmen und Plattformen ihren Lohn und Brot verdienen wollen ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar, aber ständig den Katalog in jedem zweiten Bild, naja.
> 
> Da ist Youtube ja richtig schlimm geworden. Vor allem sind die Youtuber immer versucht es unterbewusst zu verpacken, was natürlich jedem Auffällt. Das setzt der ganzen Szenerie die Kappe auf.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Anscheinend kann man es auch den meisten Lesern nicht mehr zumuten, dass sie aus Angaben wie "Semiparabolische 12 ft. Rute mit 1.50 lbs. Testkurve" noch einen verwertbaren Schluss selbst zu ziehen. Und der naive Traum von Ruhm und Reichtum der Autoren tut sein Übriges.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Anscheinend kann man es auch den meisten Lesern nicht mehr zumuten, dass sie aus Angaben wie "Semiparabolische 12 ft. Rute mit 1.50 lbs. Testkurve" noch einen verwertbaren Schluss selbst zu ziehen. Und der naive Traum von Ruhm und Reichtum der Autoren tut sein Übriges.



Genau dieses Problem ergibt sich auch beim Schreiben von Anleitungen oder Arbeitsschritten. Es ist schon schwer genug den Leuten Basics nahe zu legen, aber "it is, what it is". Entweder passt du dich an oder du passt halt nicht rein.

Das Schöne am Internet ist aber, das du einfach nur ******** schreiben musst, wenn die Leute es lesen rentiert es sich auch. Aber diese Vielfalt sollte auch Möglich sein, sonst können wir die Mauer glatt wieder aufbauen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist schon schwer genug den Leuten Basics nahe zu legen, aber "it is, what it is". Entweder passt du dich an oder du passt halt nicht rein.



Dann bevorzuge ich dann lieber Letzteres und schreibe das, was ich selbst gerne lesen möchte. Wenn sich beim Angeln die Rute biegt, ist mir das genug. Ich mache die Spielchen nicht (mehr) mit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann bevorzuge ich dann lieber Letzteres und schreibe das, was ich selbst gerne lesen möchte. Wenn sich beim Angeln die Rute biegt, ist mir das genug. Ich mache die Spielchen nicht (mehr) mit.



Die Luxus hätte ich auch gern, nur liegen noch gute 30 Arbeitsjahre vor mir und ich habe beschlossen nicht mehr für den Urlaub des Chefs zu arbeiten, während ich mit 1000 Euro Netto nach Hause gehe.

Also Selbst und Ständig, anstatt Nichts und immer. Ob sowas nun mit dem Friedfischangeln möglich ist, sei dahin gestellt, ich glaube auch nicht so recht daran das es überhaupt auch nur im Ansatz etwas abwirft, außer durch Google Adds. Aber was solls? Als der Erfinder von Facebook in seiner Garage stand, da meinte bestimmt auch jeder, das es nichts wird.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal ne ganz praktische Frage: angeregt durch Deine Berichte, Fantastic Fishing, will ich die Tage mal Weizen probieren (also als Köder, nicht Weißbier). Auf deiner Homepage hast Du die Vorbereitung ja nachvollziehbar geschildert - aber welche Haken eignen sich denn für Weizen als Hakenköder? Nur dünndrähtige oder gehen auch stabilere Modelle, ohne die gekochten Körner gleich zu spalten?
Ich denke so an Größe 16, evtl. auch 14.
Danke und Gruß, Georg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz praktische Frage: angeregt durch Deine Berichte, Fantastic Fishing, will ich die Tage mal Weizen probieren (also als Köder, nicht Weißbier). Auf deiner Homepage hast Du die Vorbereitung ja nachvollziehbar geschildert - aber welche Haken eignen sich denn für Weizen als Hakenköder? Nur dünndrähtige oder gehen auch stabilere Modelle, ohne die gekochten Körner gleich zu spalten?
> Ich denke so an Größe 16, evtl. auch 14.
> Danke und Gruß, Georg.



Yup, das ist der Artikel zum Weizen füttern.

Haken von 18 bis 12. Müssen nicht Dünn sein, der Weizen muss einfach nur Weich genug. Am Besten kalt im Wasser bedeckt 3 Tage stehen lassen, dann stinkt er zwar, wird aber schön buttrig. Mit dem Kochen ist das nämlich so ne Sache von der Menge, dem Herd, Topf usw.! Kann auch gern mal länger als eine Stunde dauern. Alternativ geht aber auch die Thermoskanne.

1 Weizenkorn = 18er HAken
2 Weizenkorn = 16er Haken - 14er Haken
3 Weizenkorn = 14er Haken - 12er Haken

Die Hakenmodelle sind ja immer recht unterschiedlich, leider. Der Haken muss nicht Dünn sein! Fertiger Weizen ist mit dem Haken sehr sehr gut anzuködern und hält auch starken Würfen stand.

Das ist zb. ein 16er Haken, recht großes Modell, da geht schon was rauf!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Luxus hätte ich auch gern...



Dein Elan in allen Ehren, da will ich dir auch gar nichts einreden. Aber ich sprach und spreche nur vom Schreiben übers Angeln und nicht im entferntesten davon, damit einen monetären Vorteil zu erwirtschaften. Da haben wir beide wohl ein gemeinsames Thema, aber ganz sicher unterschiedliche Ambitionen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yup, das ist der Artikel zum Weizen füttern.
> 
> Haken von 18 bis 12. Müssen nicht Dünn sein, der Weizen muss einfach nur Weich genug. Am Besten kalt im Wasser bedeckt 3 Tage stehen lassen, dann stinkt er zwar, wird aber schön buttrig. Mit dem Kochen ist das nämlich so ne Sache von der Menge, dem Herd, Topf usw.! Kann auch gern mal länger als eine Stunde dauern. Alternativ geht aber auch die Thermoskanne.
> 
> 1 Weizenkorn = 18er HAken
> 2 Weizenkorn = 16er Haken - 14er Haken
> 3 Weizenkorn = 14er Haken - 12er Haken
> 
> Die Hakenmodelle sind ja immer recht unterschiedlich, leider. Der Haken muss nicht Dünn sein! Fertiger Weizen ist mit dem Haken sehr sehr gut anzuködern und hält auch starken Würfen stand.
> 
> Das ist zb. ein 16er Haken, recht großes Modell, da geht schon was rauf!



Danke! Dann sollten meine Standard-Hakenmodelle ja passen. 
Ich werd den Weizen aus Zeitgründen wohl doch kochen und nicht kalt reifen lassen. 
Ach ja, Geste soll auch ganz gut gehen - hast Du die schon mal probiert?
Danke und Gruß, Georg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Dein Elan in allen Ehren, da will ich dir auch gar nichts einreden. Aber ich sprach und spreche nur vom Schreiben übers Angeln und nicht im entferntesten davon, damit einen monetären Vorteil zu erwirtschaften. Da haben wir beide wohl ein gemeinsames Thema, aber ganz sicher unterschiedliche Ambitionen.



Monetäre Ziele sind bei diesem Thema ganz klar Vorhanden.
Aber eben nicht der Hauptgrund oder treibende Gedanke. Das würde in meinen Augen auch nicht funktionieren. Diese Mission ist quasi eine Win-Win Situation. Was ich Liebe als kleines Standbein ( Lebemann wirst du dadurch nicht ) umzumünzen und etwas für mein Hobby zu tun.

Sekundär schreibe ich gern, habe auch schon andere Projekte angefangen gehabt ( Buch etc), habe aber schnell gelernt das nur 100% Leidenschaft solche Ziele wachsen lassen.

Da ich nur Angeln kann, ich mich in der Gefühlskalten und emotional abgestumpften Welt nicht gern Bewege, muss ich von selbst aus dem Pott kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Dann sollten meine Standard-Hakenmodelle ja passen.
> Ich werd den Weizen aus Zeitgründen wohl doch kochen und nicht kalt reifen lassen.
> Ach ja, Geste soll auch ganz gut gehen - hast Du die schon mal probiert?
> Danke und Gruß, Georg.



Gerste nicht, nein. Aber es scheint mir das gleiche Kind zu sein. Passt also an den Haken und dürfte ähnliche/gleiche Ergebnisse erzielen.

Wenn die Fische den Weizen nicht kennen, kann es durchaus so sein, das keine Bisse kommen oder nur zögerlich. Je nach Gewässer sehr unterschiedlich. Oft fing ich aber sehr gute Fische, während diverse Lebendköder nur kleine Fische brachten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir werden dem Schwein schon kriegen und wenn ihm noch so quiekt! :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gerste nicht, nein. Aber es scheint mir das gleiche Kind zu sein. Passt also an den Haken und dürfte ähnliche/gleiche Ergebnisse erzielen.
> 
> Wenn die Fische den Weizen nicht kennen, kann es durchaus so sein, das keine Bisse kommen oder nur zögerlich. Je nach Gewässer sehr unterschiedlich. Oft fing ich aber sehr gute Fische, während diverse Lebendköder nur kleine Fische brachten.



Okay, danke. Bin nur darüber im Angel-WWW (Gerste, auch hier ist der Köder gemeint und nicht der „Saft”) gestolpert und dachte, fragen kostet nichts, wie mein Großvater zu sagen pflegte ;-)
Danke für die Infos, Georg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Bin nur darüber im Angel-WWW (Gerste, auch hier ist der Köder gemeint und nicht der „Saft”) gestolpert und dachte, fragen kostet nichts, wie mein Großvater zu sagen pflegte ;-)
> Danke für die Infos, Georg.



Tipp:

Nimm dir eine zweite Schale/Behälter mit, füllen diesen zur Hälfte mit halbfertigem Weizen oder festem Korn. Danach mit Hakenköder auffüllen. Damit fütterst du dann, ob Hand, Schleuder oder Kelle, im Futterball, wie auch immer.

Diese Mischung hat einen gewaltigen Vorteil: Kleine Fischen werden die harten Körner nicht fressen, diese bleiben den "Big Boys" vorbehalten. So hast du immer Gewährleistet einen aktiven Futterplatz zu haben und große Fische zu bedienen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du bei der Weizen Sache noch größere und hellere Hakenköder haben möchtest, dann hol dir im Supermarkt "Ebli Speiseweizen". Der lässt sich je nach Kochzeit auch wunderbar auf die Bedürfnisse am Wasser einstellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Im Mixmarkt (russisches Lebensmittelgeschäft) gibt es grobe bis sehr grobe Graupen die sich auch wundervoll anködern lassen. Dann kann man mit feinen und mittleren Anfütter  und die Fische halten den Hakenköder dann für den Jackpot 

Im Ernst: mit Gerste geangelt und keinen Unterschied zu Weizen bemerkt in der Fängigkeit. Beim Anfüttern hat sich mitunter eine Hand voll Buchweizengrütze bewährt aber lässt sich schlecht anködern bei haken die grösser als 16 sind


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Normaler Weizen ist halt super Günstig. 25Kg zu 7 Euro ist schon eine Ansage. Aber leider findet das Korn in 7/10 Gewässern keine Abnehmer.

In Häfen mit Schiffsverkehr, Um/Abladung von Getreide sieht/sah das anders aus. Bonusfische sind aber immer drin. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Hanf. Die Traumfänge aus den vielen Berichten kann ich so nicht reproduzieren, aber es ist ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend.

Maden/Pinkies bleiben in meinen Augen der Topköder. (Auch für Schleien)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Normaler Weizen ist halt super Günstig. 25Kg zu 7 Euro ist schon eine Ansage. Aber leider findet das Korn in 7/10 Gewässern keine Abnehmer.
> 
> Maden/Pinkies bleiben in meinen Augen der Topköder. (Auch für Schleien)



Ebli, nur als Köder, da reicht eine Packung auch ewig und drei Tage.

Maden habe ich hier am Rhein das letzte mal vor 5 Jahren am Haken gehabt und anschließend nur Grundeln. Bei uns am See sieht es leider auch nicht anders aus. Da hilft dann nur Kunst pur...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ebli, nur als Köder, da reicht eine Packung auch ewig und drei Tage.
> 
> Maden habe ich hier am Rhein das letzte mal vor 5 Jahren am Haken gehabt und anschließend nur Grundeln. Bei uns am See sieht es leider auch nicht anders aus. Da hilft dann nur Kunst pur...



Nicht mehr lang, lieber Andal, dann Grundelt es auch massiv an der Elbe.







Und wegen Ebli, ich musste erstmal Google anschmeissen, der gute Sonnenweizen! Nutzen hier auch ein paar Mitangler im Futter und am Haken. Ist auch die nächste Plan/Baustelle für die Homepage.

Da hast du glatt was in Erinnerung gebracht, das hatte ich schon wieder verdrängt, danke Andal!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal, Fantastic Fishing und Kochtopf - danke für die Hinweise! 

Plan ist, Weizen (mit ein paar ungekochten Körnern dazwischen) zusammen mit Hanf und minimal Dosenmais zu füttern. Als Hakenköder dann Mais, Weizen oder auch mal einen (halben) Tauwurm, um das Menu rund zu machen.
Ich hab noch Gummi-Caster, die sollten gekochtem Weizen recht ähnlich sein, die kommen für den Fall der Fälle mit in die Angeltasche.
Ach ja, echte Caster sind auch im Gepäck.

Ebly und Graupen behalte ich im Hinterkopf, danke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Andal, Fantastic Fishing und Kochtopf - danke für die Hinweise!
> 
> Plan ist, Weizen (mit ein paar ungekochten Körnern dazwischen) zusammen mit Hanf und minimal Dosenmais zu füttern. Als Hakenköder dann Mais, Weizen oder auch mal einen (halben) Tauwurm, um das Menu rund zu machen.
> Ich hab noch Gummi-Caster, die sollten gekochtem Weizen recht ähnlich sein, die kommen für den Fall der Fälle mit in die Angeltasche.
> Ach ja, echte Caster sind auch im Gepäck.
> 
> Ebly und Graupen behalte ich im Hinterkopf, danke.



Jau und ich weiß nicht was ich morgen machen werde. Eigtl. will ich meine Zicke beangeln, habe einen Spot erspäht und will ans Schilf ran. Nur sollte es dort gleich etwas tiefer sein ( 50 cm bis 100 cm).

Zumindest aber ist der neue Fangbericht fertig und jetzt geht es ans Werk für die nächsten Topics. Fest vorgenommen habe ich mir für diesen Winter keine Maden/Pinkies mehr zu holen und konsequent nur noch mit Wurm/Wurmstücken, Tauwurmkopf und diversen Saaten und Weizen zu fischen.

Noch habe ich Maden, dann könnte es Zäh werden. |uhoh:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Männers, kurze Frage:

Was ist das für ein Kraut.











Fachmänner hier?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ceratophyllum - Hornblatt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ceratophyllum - Hornblatt



Danke!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fest vorgenommen habe ich mir für diesen Winter keine Maden/Pinkies mehr zu holen und konsequent nur noch mit Wurm/Wurmstücken, Tauwurmkopf und diversen Saaten und Weizen zu fischen.


 
 DAS ist ne harte Ansage.. |bigeyes Wär das nicht eher was für den Sommer?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> DAS ist ne harte Ansage.. |bigeyes Wär das nicht eher was für den Sommer?



Wurmstücken, auch Tauwurmkopf, haben mir gerade im Winter auf Plötzen sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Hanf und Weizen sind ja auch typische Rotaugenköder und funktionierten schon, nur leider weiß nicht, ob es auch hier sich so ausgehen wird. Das wird sich diesen Winter zeigen.

Natürlich meine ich damit auch nur kleinste Stücke, in Größe einer Maden. Ganze Würmer gehen wahrscheinlich in die Hose. Da ich ab er damit beschäftigt bin neue Gewässer zu erobern sind diese Testphasen sowieso Gold wert.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meines Wissens wird im Winter fleischig bevorzugt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wird im Winter fleischig bevorzugt



Maden und Pinkies sind jetzt was? Gemüse? :m


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du Blödmannsgehilfe |supergri das war auf deinem Weizen und Hanf bezogen.:m

Gestern noch schön abgeloost,paar kleine Rotaugen und die Dicken sind mir durch gegangen.
Zweimal Vorfach weg und einmal Totalverlust ,bin nicht schnell genug aus dem Clip raus .#q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich schwöre da auf eine schlaufe aus Powergum :m hält meist mehrere Sessions, ist unkompliziert in der Handhabung und bindet sich fix.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich schwöre da auf eine schlaufe aus Powergum :m hält meist mehrere Sessions, ist unkompliziert in der Handhabung und bindet sich fix.



Der alte Mann ist einfach zu langsam. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Projekt Weizen als Futter und Hakenköder wird um einen Tag verschoben, war heute erneut an einem kleinen Teich, den ich bisher erst 2x beangelt habe.

Sah gut aus, diese Stelle, gab aber keine verwertbaren Bisse: 





Hier kam die Posenrute zum Einsatz, mit vergleichsweise robuster Montage. Später, als ich etwa 40 Meter weiter saß, hörte ich es hier öfters kräftig platschen.



Und hier, besser gesagt neben/hinter dem Seerosenfeld, gab es dann Rotfedern, Plötz und Güster, aber nix dickes ;-)






Trotzdem ein schöner Herbstangeltag, ab Mittag hat der goldene Oktober seinem Namen endlich mal Ehre gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> .....



Ich habe mich nochmals an der Zicke versucht. Warmer Wind, viel Sonne, den Hund im Schlepptau, der Masterplan sollte greifen. Trotz vieler Tricks und Kniffe, verschiedenen Futterplätzen und Strategien.

1 Fisch, 2 Bisse. 

Diese See hat soviel Licht und Schatten, da werde ich noch eine lange Zeit dran zu knabbern zu haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich damit auch nur kleinste Stücke, in Größe einer Maden. Ganze Würmer gehen wahrscheinlich in die Hose.



Wieso? Ich fange auf ganze Tauwürmer im Herbst Rotaugen. Haben dann eine entsprechende Größe. Unter 35 hatte ich zu der Zeit mit Wurm noch nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Ja, ich glaube auch, daß eine Taktik, die gestern funktioniert hat, am gleichen Gewässer nicht auch am Folgetag funktionieren muß.

PS: Ne Mini-Rotfeder hatte ich beim Ausbleien des Wagglers auf den blanken Haken. Der hatte vielleicht Ähnlichkeit mit einer Mückenlarve, die sind ja manchmal so gekrümmt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich fange auf ganze Tauwürmer im Herbst Rotaugen. Haben dann eine entsprechende Größe. Unter 35 hatte ich zu der Zeit mit Wurm noch nicht.



Winter, tiefster Winter ist geplant. Herbst ist doch Wurm und Co. der Topköder. Ich drücke mich mal präziser aus: Bei Außentemperaturen von 4 Grad Abwärts.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Ja, ich glaube auch, daß eine Taktik, die gestern funktioniert hat, am gleichen Gewässer nicht auch am Folgetag funktionieren muß.
> 
> PS: Ne Mini-Rotfeder hatte ich beim Ausbleien des Wagglers auf den blanken Haken. Der hatte vielleicht Ähnlichkeit mit einer Mückenlarve, die sind ja manchmal so gekrümmt.



An diesem Gewässer schwankt das Ergebnis aber mit verschiendenen Methoden jenseits von Gut und Böse. Da kannst du nichts reproduzieren. Den einen Tag fängst du 8 Schleien, am nächsten Tag riesen Brassen, dann mit selbem Futter nichts. 

Kaum wechselt das Wetter, da sitzt du Stunden ohne Biss, nicht mal Kleinfisch. Manchmal kommt es mir vor, das wenige Fische auf viel Wasser treffen und du im richtigen Bereich sitzen musst.

Aber Kleinfische gehen eigtl. immer, das macht mich ja so fertig. #t


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Winter, tiefster Winter ist geplant. Herbst ist doch Wurm und Co. der Topköder. Ich drücke mich mal präziser aus: Bei Außentemperaturen von 4 Grad Abwärts.



Bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit dem Winter ;-) Ich freu mich gerade so über die sonnigen Oktober-Tage...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit dem Winter ;-) Ich freu mich gerade so über die sonnigen Oktober-Tage...



Wenn es wie letztes Jahr wird, dann ist es perfekt. Bis in den Dezember 12 Grad. Allerdings muss ich eingestehen, das mir das Wetter egal ist, ich passe meine Angelei an. 

Mir sind die kalten Tage aber durch die Bank lieber. Weniger Viehzeug, die Sonne drückt nicht so, die Fische beißen dennoch gut. Sommer ist in meinen Augen das Schlimmste überhaupt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn es wie letztes Jahr wird, dann ist es perfekt. Bis in den Dezember 12 Grad. Allerdings muss ich eingestehen, das mir das Wetter egal ist, ich passe meine Angelei an.
> 
> Mir sind die kalten Tage aber durch die Bank lieber. Weniger Viehzeug, die Sonne drückt nicht so, die Fische beißen dennoch gut. Sommer ist in meinen Augen das Schlimmste überhaupt.



So unterschiedlich sind wir Angler eben. 

Ich gebs zu, bin ne Frostbeule ;-) Kälte ist okay, aber dabei stillzusitzen ist nichts für mich, es sei denn, ich bin so gekleidet, daß ich wie ein angelndes Michelin-Männchen aussehe...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind wir Angler eben.
> 
> Ich gebs zu, bin ne Frostbeule ;-) Kälte ist okay, aber dabei stillzusitzen ist nichts für mich, es sei denn, ich bin so gekleidet, daß ich wie ein angelndes Michelin-Männchen aussehe...



Das Klappt auch nur gut wenn du dich dran gewöhnt hast und mehrmals im Kalten fischen gehst, dann brauchst du nicht soviel Kleidung. Ich bin aber auch eher ein Kaltjahreszeitentyp. Schlafe auch im Winter mit offenem Fenster und Heize erst bei richtig knackigen Temperaturen.

Gegen Hitze kann ich mich halt schlecht Wehren. #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber Kleinfische gehen eigtl. immer, das macht mich ja so fertig. #t


 
 War gestern an der Stadtspree, erst Feeder, dann Pose. Ist jetzt das zweite Jahr, das meine Stelle nur noch Kleinis liefert. Einst wirklich prächtige Bronzebrassen, dönergenährt, und fantastische Rotaugen. Jetzt gibt's zwar Bisse galore, aber lediglich Rotaugen im Zander/Aal Köfi Segment. Mir rätselhaft. Kurzweilig wars trotzdem..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich gebs zu, bin ne Frostbeule ;-) Kälte ist okay, aber dabei stillzusitzen ist nichts für mich, es sei denn, ich bin so gekleidet, daß ich wie ein angelndes Michelin-Männchen aussehe...


 Ich nutz Thermounterwäsche und Handschuhe bis Mitte Mai und ab Mitte Oktober. Bohnenstange und krankhafter Raucher, was will man machen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> War gestern an der Stadtspree, erst Feeder, dann Pose. Ist jetzt das zweite Jahr, das meine Stelle nur noch Kleinis liefert. Einst wirklich prächtige Bronzebrassen, dönergenährt, und fantastische Rotaugen. Jetzt gibt's zwar Bisse galore, aber lediglich Rotaugen im Zander/Aal Köfi Segment. Mir rätselhaft. Kurzweilig wars trotzdem..



Dann ging zumindest etwas. Ich behaupte mal das ich schon recht viel variiere und Köder wechsel, den Platz abwerfe, Futter in strategischer Taktung einbringe. Ich habe fast alles, was ich kenne, heute eingesetzt an Wissen und es passierte nichts.

Einziger Ansatz ist das Lockfutter, vielleicht bin ich zu moderat im Einsatz von Lockstoffen und dem Einsatz von Mineralien etc. vorgegangen. Ich nahm heute einen Fingerhut und schmeckte es ab, da fehlte etwas.

Nur: Wenn mein Hund es inbrünstig frisst, ist es gut. Das tat er. Ich werde diesen See rauf und runter angeln, bis ich eine Lösung zur Hand habe!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nutz Thermounterwäsche und Handschuhe bis Mitte Mai und ab Mitte Oktober. Bohnenstange und krankhafter Raucher, was will man machen?



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen ;-)

Aber morgen bleibt die LU* im Schrank. 
Will mit ner richtigen Matchrute, die ich seit 4 oder 5 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt habe, und leichtem Besteck an einen kleinen Waldteich in meiner Nähe. Diesmal aber an ne hindernisfreie Stelle. 
Mal probieren, ob Weizen den dort vertretenen Fischen zusagt. 




*) LU=Lange Unterhose


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> [...] an einen kleinen Waldteich in meiner Nähe.



 Ach Scheixxe! Ich will auch einen kleinen Waldteich! Bei meinen hat jedes Teil der Montage, das irgendwie Grundkontkakt hat, Schwefelaroma. Und die Fisch Biomasse besteht aus 8cm Barschen ("Meins..Meins..") und Uckeln...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen ;-)
> 
> Aber morgen bleibt die LU* im Schrank.
> Will mit ner richtigen Matchrute, die ich seit 4 oder 5 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt habe, und leichtem Besteck an einen kleinen Waldteich in meiner Nähe. Diesmal aber an ne hindernisfreie Stelle.
> Mal probieren, ob Weizen den dort vertretenen Fischen zusagt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) LU=Lange Unterhose



Ich rate dir:

Fütter nur Weizen, keine Mehle, kein anderen Hakenköder und sieh was passiert. Auf KEINEN Fall mit andere Köder versenken! Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das Frisst er nicht.....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ach Scheixxe! Ich will auch einen kleinen Waldteich! Bei meinen hat jedes Teil der Montage, das irgendwie Grundkontkakt hat, Schwefelaroma. Und die Fisch Biomasse besteht aus 8cm Barschen ("Meins..Meins..") und Uckeln...








Da werd ich morgen sitzen ;-) Foto vom August 2016
Ebenfalls im letzten August hab ich von dem Steg die kleinsten Schleien meines Lebens gefangen, beide deutlich unter 15cm, ich dachte immer, man kann die Mini-Tincas gar nicht angeln, maximal per Zufall senken.
Gibt ne Menge Giebel da, den üblichen Weißfisch sowie Schleien und Karpfen in (denke ich) eher kleinen Formaten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich rate dir:
> 
> Fütter nur Weizen, keine Mehle, kein anderen Hakenköder und sieh was passiert. Auf KEINEN Fall mit andere Köder versenken! Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das Frisst er nicht.....



Ja, danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde zunächst ausschließlich Weizen füttern (nicht zu reichlich) und einfach mal sehen, was passiert.
Und wenn gar nichts geht: ...hab ich den Universalköder Dosenmais dabei, Wurmstücke sollten auch zur leichten Angelei passen oder die letzten Caster aus dem Kühlschrank.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde zunächst ausschließlich Weizen füttern (nicht zu reichlich) und einfach mal sehen, was passiert.
> Und wenn gar nichts geht: ...hab ich den Universalköder Dosenmais dabei, Wurmstücke sollten auch zur leichten Angelei passen oder die letzten Caster aus dem Kühlschrank.



Ich habe recht schnell gelernt das ein Testen von neuen Ködern auch nur mit einem Frontaleinsatz dieser Schlüssig wird. Wenn du mit der Idee ans Wasser gehst, erst mit Maden und Lockfutter ein paar Fische zu locken und zu fangen, entschärfst du den eigtl. Test im Vorfeld, weil sich der Zielfisch gern mal einen Köder einstellt, in 9 von 10 Fällen dann Maden oder oft gefüttertes. 

Du sitzt dann sehr enttäuscht da, wenn der Weizen nicht funktioniert, weil du dich selbst Manipuliert hast. Erging mir am Anfang häufig so. 

Das Tolle:

Wenn du nach einer Stunde mit Weizen füttern/am Haken keinen Fisch gefangen hast, dann wechselst du auf Made am Haken. Kommst sofort ein Biss, dann sind die Fische neugierig, kennen den Köder aber nicht. Sie lernen es aber und du wirst darauf irgendwann fangen, möglicherweise besser. Geht aber nichts auf Made, dann...Naja...Du weisst schon. #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...oder die letzten Caster aus dem Kühlschrank.



 Caster sind ne Kostbarkeit! Zusammen mit Maden steigern sie die Bissfrequenz, sorgen für deutliche Happs-Bisse und bringen tendenziell (!) den größeren Fisch.


 Dann sind wir im goldenen Oktober ideal versorgt:
 Fantastic doktort an seiner Zicke rum,
 Geomas erkundet nen verwunschenen Teich,
 und ich dabbel mit den Döbeln..

 Tallyho, Freunde!
 hG,
 Minima


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> QUOTE] Eines Tages werden wir mal über Photographie sprechen müssen.. Das Bild ghet schon Richtung Adams..
> Quark, ´Marsden


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Akuten Kleinweihermangel hab ich hier auch. Großer Fluss und sonst nix.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist ja nicht nur das Vorhndensein entsprechender Gewässer, sondern auch der Zustand...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur das Vorhndensein entsprechender Gewässer, sondern auch der Zustand...



Geschweige denn der Fischbestand.

Ich wurde ja beim Fang einer Schleie im kleinen Teich, der nie beangelt wird erwischt. Besagter Mann sprach mich an, sah mir zu, meinte Angeln lohne sich nicht, alles Kraut kein Fisch. Er würde seine Zeit hier nicht verschwenden.

Nächsten Tag fuhr ich zur Zicke, so saß genau jener Mann, mit 3 Ruten dort, am gleichen Platz auf gleiche Distanz. Seine Mission war klar: Rauskloppen was zu holen ist. 

Heute an der Zicke, 1 Mann mit seinem Sohn und Neffe. Einige kleine Hechte mit dem Spinner. Allesamt keine 30cm. Beim größten, der vielleicht seine 30cm hatte, wurde ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen diesen Mitzunehmen. Meine Anwesenheit schonte diesen kleinen Fisch wohl.

Ein Barsch von 20cm wurde aber mitgenommen, weil man ja kann. Ich habe kein Problem am Genuß von Fisch, aber manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das einige Herrschaften vergessen das sie am Ast sägen, auf dem sie sitzen. Nur um dann im Winter im Vereinsheim zu jammern und Besatz zu fordern.

Hach Herr, lass Hirn regnen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nach dem ich nun 3st diesen Trööt gelesen habe, von mir erstmal Euch allen ein dickes Petri!!!

Leider ist "meine" Art der Friedfischangelei noch nicht wirklich vertreten!

Ich muss FF in Bezug auf die "Beliebtheit" des Friedfischangelns schon mal Recht geben!!! Es ist halt nicht mehr "In"!!! 

Es gibt halt in meinen Augen auch zu viele "Anfänger", die es gleich auf Karpfen, Zander, Waller, Hecht,etc. abgesehen haben, aber dabei die Basics außer Acht lassen!!! Das wird heutzutage durch das www ja auch vorangetrieben wie verrückt!!! Wenn dann der Erfolg ausbleibt, ist es schnell vorbei mit der Euphorie!!! Dann werden Gründe gesucht, warum? Dann sind immer "Andere" Schuld!!!

Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge das Angeln auf Friedfische mit der Bolo, manchmal auch Kopfrute, da ich immer was "zu tun" haben will! Allerdings spielt das Gewässer für eine Methode genauso eine Rolle, wie der Fischbestand!!! In meiner Umgebung gibt es eigentlich "nur" die Weser, die habe ich auch direkt vor der Haustür. Die ist in manchen Sachen auch mal eine "Zicke" in Bezug auf Weißfische aber eigentlich nicht. Der Artenreichtum ist in meinen Augen hervorragend!!! Nur gibt es halt keine Massen einzelner Spezies und zum Glück auch noch keine Grundeln!!! So konnte ich in diesem Jahr eine breite Palette an Friedfischen fangen, von A wie Aland bis zur Z wie Zährte. Das alles auf FF Bezug mit 16er Haken und 2 Maden!!! An Posen bis ca. 3gr. Karauschen und Schleien gibt es zwar leider nicht, die durfte ich dann mal im Vereinsteich fangen, Karpfen zum Glück auch nicht sehr oft, ansonsten aber eigentlich alles!!!

Für mich wäre es mal interressant zu Erfahren, ob ein Picker/Feederangler auch in der Weser ähnlich erfolgreich ist!?!

Ein reiner Winterangler bin ich zwar eigentlich nicht, aber bei den ersten steigenden Temperaturen zieht es mich dann wieder ans Wasser. In diesem Jahr gab es die ersten Fische schon am 27. Februar.

Im Wesertrööt habe ich auch schöne Bilder der einzelnen Arten eingestellt, das geht an dem 27. Februar los!!! Für mich ist das Frühjahr auch die schönste Friedfischzeit!!!

Euch allen weiterhin ein dickes Petri!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit ganz leichten Zitterspitzruten kann man durchaus auch an großen Flüssen angeln. Irgendwo findet sich immer ein Buhnenkessel, oder eine ruhige Stelle. Und wenn es bei dir eh noch keine Grundeln gibt, um so einfacher lässt sich das darstellen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin da sehr skeptisch, nicht was das Fangen angeht, aber mein Ding ist das nicht. "Nur" am Wasser zu sitzen und zu warten. Ich muss, wie schon gesagt, was tun. Die Pose an der Stromkante führen, beim kleinsten Biss anschlagen, mich dann ärgern, das es doch zu früh war,...! "Nur" die Rutenspitze beobachten!?! Nicht meins! 

Ich bin allerdings beruflich leider sehr eingespannt, (selbstständig, Gastronomie), so das mir die Zeit fehlt etwas neues in Angriff zu nehmen. Und wie sagt man heutzutage: Never change a running system!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gerüchten zufolge wurden schon die ersten Grundeln Richtung Hann. Münden gefangen, ich glaube allerdings eher, dass man Grundeln und Koppen oder so verwechselt hat. Ich glaube, richtig Feedern und richtig Stippen nehmen sich nix was Erfolg angeht, wichtig sind eben dir Bedingungen am Gewässer. Aber schön dass sich noch ein Stipper dazu gesellt. Habe bisher einmal klassisch gestippt (am Rhein) und durch die Grundeln war es wenigstens kurzweilig auch wenn die 6 m Stippe mich überfordert hat 

*ed*
@ Mario: wenn der Futterplatz angelegt und die Fische vor Ort sind kann ich dir versichern , dass du mehr als genug zu tun hast. Dann ist feedern richtig aktives fischen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, richtig Feedern und richtig Stippen nehmen sich nix was Erfolg angeht, wichtig sind eben dir Bedingungen am Gewässer



Und natürlich die die pers. Vorlieben.

https://youtu.be/NAAVYkjyKgI


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn man mit leichten Quiverruten am Fluss fischt und die Gewichte so wählt, dass sich die Bleie grad noch so bewegen, wenn man sie kurz lupft, ist das ein mindestens so aktives Fischen, wie mit der langen Stange und der Pose in der Futterspur. Nebenbei ist man viel weniger aufgerödelt und kann viel leichter Strecke machen, als mit dem ganzen Zeug, was zum Stippen nötig ist. Fischt man gleich mit rollenden Montagen, ist man mindestens so aktiv unterwegs, wie ein Spinnangler.

Also weitaus mehr, als nur auf eine kleine, bunte Spitze starren!

Ausprobieren! Einen brauchbaren Picker/Lightfeeder gibts rundum einen Fuffi. Rolle hast du eh von der Bolo und viel Kleinkram braucht es eh nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ausprobieren! Einen brauchbaren Picker/Lightfeeder gibts rundum einen Fuffi. Rolle hast du eh von der Bolo und viel Kleinkram braucht es eh nicht.



Gerne Chef 
Habe glaube ein ideales Gewässer hierfür. Die Frage für mich ist: lieber die Float als die leichte Feeder nehmen? Und wieviel Gramm schrotblei auf den Bleiarm, so als richtwert? Beim Feedern nutze ich mindestens 50 gr Körbe


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht in Gramm sagen. Aber eine Kette von mehren SSG Schroten bleibt eher liegen, als ein einzelnes Schrot mit dem gleichen Gewicht. Das kann man sich gut zu Nutze machen, je nach dem ob es rollen, oder liegenbleiben soll.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4311511&postcount=639

Hab da mal vor 2 Jahren meine Ausrüstung aufgenommen!!! Mehr brauch ich nicht für meine Art des Friedfischangelns!!! Im Frühjahr nehme ich natürlich ausschließlich die Bolo, wegen doch z.T. sehr schöner Fische! Die Bolo ist auch nur 5m lang, für die Weser meist völlig ausreichend. 

Gruß Mario


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Akuten Kleinweihermangel hab ich hier auch. Großer Fluss und sonst nix.


Dito.
Aber ich hab da zwei Teiche entdeckt, welche mal nem Verein gehört haben. Mehr konnt ich noch nicht herausfinden. Mal weiter recherchieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Buhnenpickern will ich thematisch im beginnenden Frühjahr abhandeln, wenn die Sonne das Flachwasser um einiges erwärmt. Ich bin gespannt drauf!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Kochtopf,

wie verlief die Einweihung Deiner neuen Rute gestern???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Rute ist ein Traum aber ich habe brutal angeschneidert. Hatte einen Biss in fünf Stunden auf der Posenrute - nach dem Anschlag kam nur die ausgezuselte Made zum Vorschein. War wie verhext, sonst eigentlich ein tolles Rotfedergewässer aber alle höhen durch gegangen und nur der eine Biss... naja, ich bleib dran ;(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Rute ist ein Traum aber ich habe brutal angeschneidert. Hatte einen Biss in fünf Stunden auf der Posenrute - nach dem Anschlag kam nur die ausgezuselte Made zum Vorschein. War wie verhext, sonst eigentlich ein tolles Rotfedergewässer aber alle höhen durch gegangen und nur der eine Biss... naja, ich bleib dran ;(



Wird der harte Wetterwechsel sein.

Jetzt kaufst du dir diese Rute in 50g noch, dann hast du ein Setup zur Hand, das dir auf Jahre unglaubliche Freude bereiten wird! Bei kommen bis Jahresende noch 8 neue Feederruten. Ich freue mich schon wie Sau!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einen Picker/Lightfeeder in 9 ft. will ich mir auch noch zulegen, nachdem die uralte Browning Club irgendwas jetzt endgültig am Ende ist. Die Steckverbindung ist so fertig, dass alles nur noch wackelt und klappert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wird der harte Wetterwechsel sein.
> 
> Jetzt kaufst du dir diese Rute in 50g noch, dann hast du ein Setup zur Hand, das dir auf Jahre unglaubliche Freude bereiten wird! Bei kommen bis Jahresende noch 8 neue Feederruten. Ich freue mich schon wie Sau!


Ich finde das Setup Float und Light Feeder wundervoll. Ggf. Wird eine Wurm an die Pose gehangen oder ein Kleiner Köfi auf Barsch... und mit der Feeder schön auf Weißfischchen
*ed*
Das Setup, Shimano Sedona 4000 mit 0,25er (Verlegenheitsallroundrolle) an der Feeder und Penn Sargus II 2000 mit 0,18er an der Float, passt super zu der jeweiligen Rute. Dachte die Penn wäre vielleicht zu schwer aber mir gefällt es so ausnehmend gut


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde das Setup Float und Light Feeder wundervoll. Ggf. Wird eine Wurm an die Pose gehangen oder ein Kleiner Köfi auf Barsch... und mit der Feeder schön auf Weißfischchen
> *ed*
> Das Setup, Shimano Sedona 4000 mit 0,25er (Verlegenheitsallroundrolle) an der Feeder und Penn Sargus II 2000 mit 0,18er an der Float, passt super zu der jeweiligen Rute. Dachte die Penn wäre vielleicht zu schwer aber mir gefällt es so ausnehmend gut



4000er Rollen habe ich nur noch an meinen Feederruten im Einsatz, rundum auch, weil ich auf große Distanzen einfach zu selten Fische und daran auch keine Freude habe.

Ich bin aber auch ein Fan von Feeder Ruten und sammel sie quasi, aber auch aus gutem Grund, weil oftmals bewährtes Gerät schneller vom Markt verschwindet als einem Lieb ist.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade Alex!

Aber so ist das mit den Fischies!!! Wünsche Dir für das nächste mal mehr Petri!!!

Mal was anderes: Bei Dir steht ja Hessen Nord. Ist zwar wohl etwas entfernt von mir, aber solltest Du mal Zeit haben, könnte man mal eine gemeinsame Sitzung bei mir an der Weser abhalten!?! Mein G steht für Gieselwerder und da haben wir eigentlich sehr schöne Stellen um an Fisch zu kommen! Ich selber werde aber leider keine Einladung annehmen können, da ich nur den November frei habe, und der ist natürlich mit Angeln bzw. Hochseeangeln auf LL verplant, danach stehen wieder 11 Monate Arbeit auf dem Programm! Empfehlen würde ich, wenn, einen Tag im März oder April je nach Wetterlage! 

Grüße Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4311511&postcount=639



Prächtiger Bursche! ach eines Tages.. inshallah..

 Nabend Friedfischer,
 an meiner Stelle hat sich die Hoch/Wildwassersituation beruhigt, und die Fische leider auch. War zäh, aber schön.
 Statistik stimmt leider wieder, kein Schneider, aber von planmäßigem Fangen kann keine Rede sein.
 Leider hats meinen Kescher erwischt: Lag halb im Wasser, ich mal kurz pinkeln, bei Rückkehr war er weg. Super ärgerlich, denn Kopf (Barbel Spoon) und Stange waren für mich perfekt und nun muss ich suchen. Besonders die Stange, das war ne ganz Kurzgeteilte (2m, 50cm eingefahren), die sind rar.

 Ja, so ist der Fluss, er gibt und nimmt.

 Schön dass hier grad leichte Grundangelei Thema ist, denn im Laufe der Woche kommt auch ein Päckchen für mich an.. Bis dahin muss ich lesen und lernen!
 hG
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kurzer Bericht zum 1. Test mit Weizen als Futter und Hakenköder:

War an einem moorigen Waldteich, diesmal nicht mit der „Schwinge”, sondern mit einer (vergleichsweise) leichten Matchrute und habe ausnahmsweise einen der Angelstege benutzt.
Üblicherweise zieht es mich an die weniger stark beangelten Stellen, aber heute wollt ich es in erster Linie sonnig und bequem (zum 1. Mal dieses Jahr keine Gummistiefel vonnöten).
Kurz nach 8.00 Uhr am Wasser, dann Routine/Rituale: Kescherkopf auf -stab schrauben, anschließend von Hand lose den angedachten Angelplatz mit dem gekochten Weizen anfüttern.
Rute montieren, Waggler ausbleien und grob ausloten. War flacher als in meiner Erinnerung, ungefähr einen knappen Meter tief.
3,90m Matchrute, Kapselrolle mit 0,15er Hauptschnur, 0,12er Vorfach, zarte, aber nicht ganz filigrane Glowtip-Antenna-Pose und nach kurzer Überlegung (hatte die Plättchenhaken vergessen) einen kurzschenkligen 16er Widegape-Haken für 2 Weizenkörner oder alternativ ein Maiskorn.

Zum Start hatte ich die Pose so justiert, daß der Köder knapp über Grund treiben würde. Kraut gibt es im ganzen Teich nur spärlich, dafür ist der Boden mit Laub in den verschiedensten Stadien des Verfalls voll.
Die Strömung war etwas kräftiger als gedacht und ab und zu, wenn der Haken doch mal etwas vom Grund „aufsammelte”, wurde die Posenspitze unter Wasser gedrückt, löste sich aber meistens von selbst (nur vergammeltes Laub).
Die zweite „Drift” brachte den ersten Biß auf zwei Weizenkörner - ein kleiner Giebel von gut 15cm. Ein paar Minuten später gab es den zweiten Giebel, etwa 22cm groß oder klein:






Weizen-Giebel #2

Dann kamen die Bisse zunehmend vorsichtiger, häufig in Form von ganz leichten Hebebissen, praktisch jeder Anschlag ging ins Leere. Hab dann viel an der Bebleiung gefummelt, daß Bißanzeige-Schrot mal dichter an den Haken, mal höher geschoben, aber an den vorsichtigen Bissen änderte sich nichts.
Nach einer Weile dann der versuchsweise Wechsel auf Mais, die Bisse kamen überwiegend immer noch vorsichtig, drei konnte ich verwandeln (das waren dann klar zupackende Bisse) - drei weitere kleine Giebel.
Wieder Wechsel auf Weizen, am Beißverhalten änderte sich nichts. Ein Giebel kam noch dazu, Endstand zwischen Weizen und Mais als Hakenköder also 3:3 ;-)

Giebel sind in dem kleinen Waldteich die dominierende Fischart, sie beißen praktisch auf jeden mundgerechten Friedfischköder.
Von den ebenfalls vorhandenen Plötz, Rotfedern, Brassen war heute nichts zu sehen.
Blasenteppiche gab es ab und an zu beobachten, aber nicht von der Intensität wie im Sommer. Ab und zu platschte es laut in Ufernähe, auch im sehr flachen Wasser, vermutlich Karpfen.





Zwischen dem Überbleibsel eines Stegs und dem Ufer (da ist es richtig flach, vielleicht maximal 50cm) klatschte es mehrfach, vielleicht ein Karpfen, der durch herabfallendes Laub erschreckt wurde?
Auch in anderen flachen Zonen des Teichs war Fischaktivität zu beobachten - wenn ich ein Karpfenangler wäre, würde ich „Stalking” probieren. So was kennen die Karpfen hier nicht, der typische Karpfenangler fischt brav stationär hinter seinem Rodpod sitzend, wenn er nicht gerade Boilies aufs Wasser prasseln läßt.






„Mein Steg”, ich wurde die ganze Zeit von fröhlich trötenden Kranichen beschallt, die auf dem Acker rechts hinter den Bäumen aktiv waren.

Fazit: Weizen, den ich vorher als Hakenköder nicht wahrgenommen habe, hat sich trotz der bescheidenen Ausbeute in meinen Augen bewährt. Billig, hält gut am Haken und ist recht unkompliziert in der Zubereitung (hatte ihn etwa 24h eingeweicht und dann mit etwas Zucker für 10-15 Minuten auf kleiner Flamme gekocht - DANKE an Fantastic Fishing für Deine sachdienlichen Hinweise hier und auf Deiner Hompepage).
Die Konsistenz war wohl ganz okay, etwa jedes 10. Korn war aufgeplatzt/zu weich, um am Haken zu halten.

Das seltsame Beißverhalten heute kann ich mir nicht erklären, nur ganz wenige Bisse waren "energisch".
Ich werde Weizen mit Sicherheit an anderen Gewässern als Futter und am Haken ausprobieren, dann evtl. auch an der Schwinge (leichte Bomb-Montage, lose Anfüttern per Katapult) sowie an fließenden Gewässern.
Der verwendete Haken war sicher nicht optimal, will da mal etwas experimentieren, auch mit „zarteren” Haken.






PS: Das Angeln mit der Kapselrolle hat Spaß gemacht, hab sie zu Unrecht in den letzten Jahren „geschont”.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Prächtiger Bursche! ach eines Tages.. inshallah..
> 
> Nabend Friedfischer,
> an meiner Stelle hat sich die Hoch/Wildwassersituation beruhigt, und die Fische leider auch. War zäh, aber schön.
> Statistik stimmt leider wieder, kein Schneider, aber von planmäßigem Fangen kann keine Rede sein.
> Leider hats meinen Kescher erwischt: Lag halb im Wasser, ich mal kurz pinkeln, bei Rückkehr war er weg. Super ärgerlich, denn Kopf (Barbel Spoon) und Stange waren für mich perfekt und nun muss ich suchen. Besonders die Stange, das war ne ganz Kurzgeteilte (2m, 50cm eingefahren), die sind rar.
> 
> Ja, so ist der Fluss, er gibt und nimmt.
> 
> Schön dass hier grad leichte Grundangelei Thema ist, denn im Laufe der Woche kommt auch ein Päckchen für mich an.. Bis dahin muss ich lesen und lernen!
> hG
> Minimax




Mein Mitgefühl! 

Meinen treuen Kescherstab hab ich heute zertreten, war ein Billigteil, was aber 20 Jahre durchgehalten hat. Werd mir als Ersatz wohl wieder einen günstigen holen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mein Mitgefühl!
> 
> Meinen treuen Kescherstab hab ich heute zertreten, war ein Billigteil, was aber 20 Jahre durchgehalten hat. Werd mir als Ersatz wohl wieder einen günstigen holen.



Mein Kescherstab ist 3 Meter lang, kostete 8 Euro. |rolleyes|supergri Hält aber jeden Ritt durch, während teure Modelle, leicht und dürr, kein grobes Handling überleben. Einen Stab von 60 Euro habe ich schon abgesetzt, jetzt kommt mir sowas nicht mehr ins Haus.

Zum Bericht:

Klasse! Genau das ist der Stoff aus dem Träume gemacht sind und mich freut es umgemein das dir Weizen ein gutes Gefühl gegeben hat. Fehlbisse und genuckel am Weizen ist auch ein Zeichen für Vorsicht, könnten aber auch Karauschen sein. Kleine Mäuler und vorsichtige Bisse werden ihr ja nachgesagt.

Das mein liebstes Korn aber gleich so gut abschneidet stimmt mich froh, denn oft ergeht es dir anders, gerade die ersten Anfischen mit sehr unbekannten Hakenködern, die oft von Anglern einfach übersehen werden, enden mit Ungewissheit.

Möglicherweise sind deine Fehlbisse auch dem Weizen geschuldet, so weich er auch gekocht ist, die Hülle ist schon recht formstabil und beim Biss und einem zu leichtem Anhieb kommt der Haken nicht durch. Lange Schenkel mit freier Hakenspitze steigern das Ergebnis, aber kleine Fische nuckeln sich auch dort einen zurecht.

Weizen 4 Präsident!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für euer Beileid, ich komm drüber hinweg, mit der Zeit...
 @geomas: Wirklich ein schöner Bericht, und stimmungsvolle Fotos. Ein Feines Gewässer hast Du da.

 Ich hab kaum Erfahrung mit vegetarischen Ködern- Dosenmais natürlich, aber 100% kann ich mich nicht drauf verlassen, finde ich. Eine exotische Welt für mich, da scheints ja doch manches zu entdecken..

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mal gelesen dass man mit Weizen "entkrauten" kann wenn Karpfen im Gewässer sind-  einfach paar Hände voll ins Kraut werfen, die Schweinchen erledigen dann den Rest beim versuch den Weizen rauszuknuspern.
Ist das realistisch?

Ansonsten schöne Berichte Männer! Weiter so!  Rolle Fotos und ein sehr giebeliger Giebel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen dass man mit Weizen "entkrauten" kann wenn Karpfen im Gewässer sind-  einfach paar Hände voll ins Kraut werfen, die Schweinchen erledigen dann den Rest beim versuch den Weizen rauszuknuspern.
> Ist das realistisch?
> 
> Ansonsten schöne Berichte Männer! Weiter so!  Rolle Fotos und ein sehr giebeliger Giebel



Ich glaube egal was du ins Wasser wirfst, wenn die Karpfen es wollen, rollen sie auch durch das Kraut. Mais und Kaprfenzuchtpellets sind möglicherweise sogar besser. Beides kennen sie aus der Zucht.

https://www.16er-haken.de/method-feedern-winter/


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gerade Mais soll nicht gehen da zu gross und leicht zu sehen. Pellets wäre auch interessant wobei man damit ja kleine fische vom wühlen ausschliesst


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber das mit dem Weizentest solltet ihr nochmal als Extrathema aufmachen - das geht sonst hier "verloren" im Thread, und das wäre schade!!!

Nur als Anregung!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade Mais soll nicht gehen da zu gross und leicht zu sehen. Pellets wäre auch interessant wobei man damit ja kleine fische vom wühlen ausschliesst



Naja, die Frage bleibt ja bestehen, ob es überhaupt so ist. Weizen gekocht ist von der Struktur her auch für kleine Fische gut zerlegbar. Hartmais gekocht, wenn nicht zu weich, wird von kleinen Fischen, bis auf Ausnahmen, weitestgehend ignoriert.

Überhaupt, wie kommst du auf solche Ideen? :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab's gelesen und gemerkt. Keine Ahnungbob hier oder irgendwo anders ^^'


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab's gelesen und gemerkt. Keine Ahnungbob hier oder irgendwo anders ^^'



Nagut, aber bitte jetzt nicht mit Aluhut zum Angeln fahren. |bla::q Ich gedenke nun an den kleinen Fluss zu fahren und habe eine schreckliche Erkenntnis beim Anmischen meines Lockfutters, dazu heute Abend mehr......:r


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Andal,

da ist wieder das, was ich meine aus dem Anfängertrööt!!! Der User schreibt ja selber, das er blutiger Anfänger ist, möchte aber natürlich gleich Zander am Rhein fangen!!! Er soll doch erstmal anfangen Rotaugen/Rotfedern zu Stippen oder wegen mir auch Feedern/Pickern. Ich kenne zwar den Rhein leider nicht, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das das gleich auf Anhieb klappt!?! Der Frust ist vorprogrammiert!!!

Ich hatte im Sommer die glorreiche Aufgabe bekommen, den Sohnemann (6) von Bekannten mal mit zum Angeln zu nehmen, da er seinen 1. Fisch mal fangen möchte. Den nehme ich ja auch nicht gleich zum Spinnfischen mit. Da das Wasser etwas höher war, kam man mit der 5m Stippe schon in etwas tiefere Bereiche und es hat auch gut geklappt. Er hat in gut einer Stunde 18 Fische fangen können (Rotaugen/Ukelei). Der hatte einen Spass sage ich Euch. Meiner Meinung nach sollte so jeder erstmal mit dem Angeln beginnen, um erstmal überhaupt ein Gefühl für das Angeln zu bekommen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Andal,
> 
> da ist wieder das, was ich meine aus dem Anfängertrööt!!! Der User schreibt ja selber, das er blutiger Anfänger ist, möchte aber natürlich gleich Zander am Rhein fangen!!! Er soll doch erstmal anfangen Rotaugen/Rotfedern zu Stippen oder wegen mir auch Feedern/Pickern. Ich kenne zwar den Rhein leider nicht, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das das gleich auf Anhieb klappt!?! Der Frust ist vorprogrammiert!!!



Das klappt absolut nicht auf Anhieb. Ich bin 2008 an den Rhein gezogen und war wirklich kein Anfänger mehr. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich so dreist zu behaupten, dass ich die paar Kilometer meiner Strecke so einigermaßen beherrsche und auch nennenswert fange.

Darum schreibe ich zu solchen Anfängerthemen auch praktisch nichts mehr. Es ist einfach sinnlos!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum schreibe ich zu solchen Anfängerthemen auch praktisch nichts mehr. Es ist einfach sinnlos!



Nach dem dritten Angelsommer muss ich dir da zustimmen. Ich bin mittlerweile sowas von Weg von dem was ich mir damals vorgestellt habe - ich krieg den Lappen und verhafte Esoxe und Zander im Dutzend. Stattdessen ziehe ich einen gepflegten Friedfischansitz vor.
Man kriegt 12 Combos empfohlen und kauft am Ende doch das, was der Angelladen hergibt. Ich hatte das Glück im angelcenter kassel  gut beraten worden zu sein und meine Anfangsausrüstung noch nutzen zu können, aber wo die Reise hingeht sieht man erst, wenn man angefangen hat zu angeln - und erst im Laufe der zeit merkt man was man wirklich braucht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile sowas von Weg von dem was ich mir damals vorgestellt habe - ich krieg den Lappen und verhafte Esoxe und Zander im Dutzend. Stattdessen ziehe ich einen gepflegten Friedfischansitz vor.



Ohne Flexibilität geht das gerne mal Schnurstracks in die eigene Isolationshaft..läufts dann ganz blöd,biste aufgrund des dir selbst auferlegten Drucks verbrannt, bevor du was nennenswertes gefangen hast. 

Insofern alles richtig gemacht..umschwenken,neues ausprobieren geht danach ja immer noch. 

Ohne Fundament wird sowas immer schwierig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

4 Stunden geangelt, 5 Bisse, 1 Fisch. Der kleine Fluss hat gewonnen. Ich werde hier noch bekloppt, die letzten 7 Tage ist es mit den Wetterwechseln ein Graus beim Angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Weizentest solltet ihr nochmal als Extrathema aufmachen - das geht sonst hier "verloren" im Thread, und das wäre schade!!!
> 
> Nur als Anregung!



Zur Erinnerung (ihr sollt mich hier nicht ignorieren!! ;-))) 

Um den gehts:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4730658#post4730658


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung (ihr sollt mich hier nicht ignorieren!! ;-)))
> 
> Um den gehts:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4730658#post4730658



Ich glaube das macht auch keiner, nur gabs nicht so viel über Weizen zu schreiben außer Kochen, an den Haken und Fangen. Das Thema zentrierte sich doch mehr auf das Wie, sprich Feeder, Picker oder Pose.

Den Shitstorm das Weizen nicht fängt soll wer anders ernten. :m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Feichlinge ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Feichlinge ;-)



Andal will den Leuten unbedingt brauchbare Tippe geben, ich glaube er hat grundlegendes Interesse.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

dann soll er ran ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber ned jetzt gleich.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geht doch :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit Weizen füttern man also auch ältere Männer, schau einer an. :g


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

grins - man(n) muss die nur aufstacheln ....


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Welchen,, alten "meint ihr zwei :q


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

bin 4 Jahre älter als Du  - aber eben Spinner..

Also nicht maulen ;-)))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Welchen,, alten "meint ihr zwei :q



Beide haben Barsche..... |bla::m


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einen Augenblick


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Einen Augenblick









Da müsstet ihr doch glatt auftauchen!


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich find auf die schnelle nix als avatar |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich find auf die schnelle nix als avatar |kopfkrat :q



Ich müsste einfach nur Andal seinen Kopf auf der Wasseroberfläche darstellen, dann hat sichs. :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung (ihr sollt mich hier nicht ignorieren!! ;-)))
> 
> Um den gehts:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4730658#post4730658



Hallo Thomas, 
für einen eigenen Thread fehlt da wohl die Substanz. Es war ein erster Versuch mit Weizen, Methode „Versuch und Irrtum”.

Ein Weizen-Thread wäre sicher nicht schlecht, aber „mein Test” ist ganz sicher nicht der richtige Startpunkt dafür.

Grüße aus dem Nordosten, Georg.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

willst Dich auch nur drücken ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich deklariere den Weizenwinter im Stammtisch! Ab 1.12. Ausschliesslich Weizen als köder bis 28.02.18 - macht wer mit? :v


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiss z. B., dass Karpfenzüchter den Weizen komplett roh verfüttern. 

Vom Preis her eines der meist genutzten Futter. 

Fast jeder Karpfen müsste das also eh schon kennen...

Das MUSS euch Friedler doch reizen ;-)))))


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss z. B., dass Karpfenzüchter den Weizen komplett roh verfüttern.
> 
> Vom Preis her eines der meist genutzten Futter.
> 
> Fast jeder Karpfen müsste das also eh schon kennen...
> 
> Das MUSS euch Friedler doch reizen ;-)))))


Du missverstehst das - hier sind Karpfen Beifang beim Brassen- oder Schleienangeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich deklariere den Weizenwinter im Stammtisch! Ab 1.12. Ausschliesslich Weizen als köder bis 28.02.18 - macht wer mit? :v



Ich bin ja schon dabei, aber ich glaube lange halte ich das nicht durch. So war es heute mit dem Weizen wie mit dem Alkoholfreiem Bier zum Männertag.

Ich würde das Ganze eher auf Körner und Co. insgesamt drehen, aber über Köder zu schreiben und Fachsimpeln ist immer recht eingleisig und endet mit allem im Topf was das Sortiment an Hakenzauber hergibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss z. B., dass Karpfenzüchter den Weizen komplett roh verfüttern.
> 
> Vom Preis her eines der meist genutzten Futter.
> 
> Fast jeder Karpfen müsste das also eh schon kennen...
> 
> Das MUSS euch Friedler doch reizen ;-)))))



In 8 von 10 Spotmixen von Karpfenanglern ist Weizen enthalten. Die Fische sind dennoch misstrauisch und so einfach fängst du damit eben nicht. Möglicherweise auch der Made geschuldet, die nun wirklich überall zum Einsatz kommt.

Noch dazu sind es ausschließlich Kohlenhydrate, die Fische wollen aber Proteine, gerade zur jetzigen Jahreszeit. Weizen bleibt eine zweigleisige, nachrangige Nummer.

Der Topköder in Häfen, wo Korn verladen wurde, so ist er jetzt eine Nische.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

14% Protein gegenüber 9% bei Mais - geht doch


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich deklariere den Weizenwinter im Stammtisch! Ab 1.12. Ausschliesslich Weizen als köder bis 28.02.18 - macht wer mit? :v


 Yay! Das könnte der Durchbruch beim Quappenangeln werden!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fast jeder Karpfen müsste das also eh schon kennen...



Und?

Je nach Gewässer kennen die mittlerweile ne Menge..

Ich hab direkt am Kanal eine Mühle mit durchschnittlich 2x/Woche Anlieferung per Schiff..und trotzdem bekommt da Getreide im Vergleich zu Pellets keinen Stich..


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich hab direkt am Kanal eine Mühle mit durchschnittlich 2x/Woche Anlieferung per Schiff..und trotzdem bekommt da Getreide im Vergleich zu Pellets keinen Stich..


interessant - hätt ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich konnt heut nachmittags noch eine kleine Runde am Fluss verbringen. Die Döbel, hatten sich vermutlich bereits ab mittag (ist an dem Gewässer so) gottweisswohin verzogen, warscheinlich in den Stadtpark saufen und lungern, bei dem schönen Wetter. Mein Frühstücksfleisch fand also keine Abnehmer, hielt auch durch die Wärme nicht gut am Haken und verteilte scih als Schmierfilm über mich und mein Gerät.
 Da hab ich mich in mein Schicksal gefügt, ovale Stipppose, feine Antenne, 14er Haken und Caster-Made-Made. Und natürlich liessen sich die heimlichen Herren aller kleineren Brandenburger Fliessgewässer, meine LIEBEN GUTEN Kumpels die Güstern nicht lumpen. Spassig wars allemal, anfüttern nicht nötig (Meins..Meins..Meins..). Aber dennoch, es gibt Gründe warum es kaum Güster Specimen Hunter, oder Güsterclubs, oder Güsterrekordtabellen gibt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich mag alle Fische, und freu mich über jeden Biss..  aber nun ja..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> 14% Protein gegenüber 9% bei Mais - geht doch



Mais im Winter ist aber auch nicht der Bringer und gegenüber Ködern im Herbst wie Castern und Co. klar nachrangig. Mais sättigt halt stark, das wars aber auch, gleiche Story wie Weizen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich konnt heut nachmittags noch eine kleine Runde am Fluss verbringen. Die Döbel, hatten sich vermutlich bereits ab mittag (ist an dem Gewässer so) gottweisswohin verzogen, warscheinlich in den Stadtpark saufen und lungern, bei dem schönen Wetter. Mein Frühstücksfleisch fand also keine Abnehmer, hielt auch durch die Wärme nicht gut am Haken und verteilte scih als Schmierfilm über mich und mein Gerät.
> Da hab ich mich in mein Schicksal gefügt, ovale Stipppose, feine Antenne, 14er Haken und Caster-Made-Made. Und natürlich liessen sich die heimlichen Herren aller kleineren Brandenburger Fliessgewässer, meine LIEBEN GUTEN Kumpels die Güstern nicht lumpen. Spassig wars allemal, anfüttern nicht nötig (Meins..Meins..Meins..). Aber dennoch, es gibt Gründe warum es kaum Güster Specimen Hunter, oder Güsterclubs, oder Güsterrekordtabellen gibt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich mag alle Fische, und freu mich über jeden Biss..  aber nun ja..



Der Grund, warum Güstern so schwer zu beangeln sind, ist sehr einfach erklärt: Sie sind weder so häufig, noch kannst du selektieren. Alles was Güsen mögen, finden auch andere Fische toll.

Nur mit Farben und deftigen Ködern geht es sich manchmal aus, auch sehr viel Salz hilft, aber so einfach kriegt man Güstern nicht gezielt wie Rotaugen, Brasse und Co.!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Interessant. Durch diverse Medien (wie bspw. hier) bin ich davon ausgegangen dass Weizen und Hanf voll die wunderköder wären


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum Güstern so schwer zu beangeln sind, ist sehr einfach erklärt: Sie sind weder so häufig, noch kannst du selektieren. Alles was Güsen mögen, finden auch andere Fische toll.
> 
> Nur mit Farben und deftigen Ködern geht es sich manchmal aus, auch sehr viel Salz hilft, aber so einfach kriegt man Güstern nicht gezielt wie Rotaugen, Brasse und Co.!



Entschuldige, ich habs sehr unklar ausgedrückt: Ich wollt andeuten, das (jedenfalls hier bei mir) Güstern echte Plagegeister sein können. Sobald kleinere Köder im Wasser sind, z.B. um Rotaugen oder Rotfedern zu beangeln kreuzen die kleinen Gierhälse auf.. 
Aber wie gesagt, Kurzweil bereiten sie, und sie sind mir immer noch lieber als die höchstrafe eines Uckeleinfalls am Futterplatz..

 Ach und nochwas: Sie tauchen immer nur dann auf, wenn man einen Zielfisch hat! An bitterkalten Tagen nichts rührt nichts, und man bitte wenigstens ein Entschneiderungsfischlein braucht, lassen sich die feinen Herrschaften nicht blicken. So ists hier mit den Güstern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant. Durch diverse Medien (wie bspw. hier) bin ich davon ausgegangen dass Weizen und Hanf voll die wunderköder wären



Es sind ja auch keine schlechten Köder, aber bei weitem nicht so effektiv, wie versprochen. Wenn ein Author über ein Thema schreibt wird er es entsprechend verkaufen.

Mit Weizen als Bonusköder gelang es mir schon einige Fische zu fangen, aber weder nicht in der Menge, eher in der Qualität. Größere Fische waren immer drin, aber du wartest dir ewig und drei Tage einen ab, in selbiger Zeit fängst du die Fische aber auch mit Maden und Co.!

Es ist eine alternative, nicht mehr.



Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich habs sehr unklar ausgedrückt: Ich wollt andeuten, das (jedenfalls hier bei mir) Güstern echte Plagegeister sein können. Sobald kleinere Köder im Wasser sind, z.B. um Rotaugen oder Rotfedern zu beangeln kreuzen die kleinen Gierhälse auf..
> Aber wie gesagt, Kurzweil bereiten sie, und sie sind mir immer noch lieber als die höchstrafe eines Uckeleinfalls am Futterplatz..




Habe ich in der Tat falsch verstanden, dennoch ist es verwunderlich, das Güstern nicht mehr so oft vertreten sind. Große Güstern sind noch seltener, aber das ist nun wieder so gar nicht aufzuschlüsseln, weil es dann doch regionale Unterschiede gibt. Bei uns ist die Brasse klare Nummer 1.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habe ich in der Tat falsch verstanden, dennoch ist es verwunderlich, das Güstern nicht mehr so oft vertreten sind. Große Güstern sind noch seltener, aber das ist nun wieder so gar nicht aufzuschlüsseln, weil es dann doch regionale Unterschiede gibt. Bei uns ist die Brasse klare Nummer 1.


 
 Also mal ohne Gags betrachtet, würde ich sagen, dass hier insbesondere in kleineren Flüssen und Kanälen immer auch Güstern vorhanden sind, und an einzelnen Stellen fast dominant. Größen sind da wild durcheinander, und die größten wirken wie kleine Brassen mit nem seltsamen Blick.


 Hab nochmal in "Fische in Brandenburg" (Pflichtlektüre! Extrem nützlich) nachgeschaut. Das lässt die Güster in 44% aller Gewässer vorkommen, aber deutlich häufiger in Stillgewässern (76%) als in FLiessgewässern (28%) Sieh steht an achter Stelle in der Präsenz, also nach den Plötze Hecht Barsch Aal Schleie (!) Rotfeder und eben Brassen.
Mein Eindruck der Häufigkeit trügt also. Dies läßt nur einen vernünftigen Schluss zu: Güstern verfolgen mich!|uhoh:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also mal ohne Gags betrachtet, würde ich sagen, dass hier insbesondere in kleineren Flüssen und Kanälen immer auch Güstern vorhanden sind, und an einzelnen Stellen fast dominant. Größen sind da wild durcheinander, und die größten wirken wie kleine Brassen mit nem seltsamen Blick.
> 
> 
> Hab nochmal in "Fische in Brandenburg" (Pflichtlektüre! Extrem nützlich) nachgeschaut. Das lässt die Güster in 44% aller Gewässer vorkommen, aber deutlich häufiger in Stillgewässern (76%) als in FLiessgewässern (28%) Sieh steht an achter Stelle in der Präsenz, also nach den Plötze Hecht Barsch Aal Schleie (!) Rotfeder und eben Brassen.
> Mein Eindruck der Häufigkeit trügt also. Dies läßt nur einen vernünftigen Schluss zu: Güstern verfolgen mich!|uhoh:



Tatsächlich ist der Blick ja auch nur regional vorhanden. Ich hatte auch schon mit Michael Schlögl drüber geschrieben, welcher Güstern im Rhein vermisst und dort einen klaren Rückgang festmacht.

____________________________

Wir können aber auch gern solche Spielereien, also Methoden, Zielfischchallenges und Co. als Format mal aufziehen und Lehrreich darstellen wie sehr der Unterschied klar wird, gerade im Hinblick auf Landkarte und etwaigen Vorlieben in Punkto Details . Würde sicher richtig nette Berichte ergeben und erzeugen, sofern ehrlich geführt und ausgewertet.

Ich könnte mir da eine Zusammenarbeit mit Georg, dir, Alex vorstellen und das Ganze als Format auf der Homepage auf die Beine stellen. ( Keine Facepics von euch, nur Fangbilder, Kontext zur Methode etc)

Ich würde das Ganze dann immer zu einem Thema verarbeiten und publizieren, als Quervergleich von 4 Anglern auf Mission. Würde ich spannend, finde, gerade weil auch die Sympathie untereinander passt und jeder von uns locker durch die Hose atmet.

Idee oder Trugschluss?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tjoa, 
 kommt auf die Umsetzung an. Wenn ma n´paar Leute mit dem gleichen Köder losziehen und dann ihre Erfahrungen berichten.. wärs ja ganz witzig. Stress gilts natürlich zu vermeiden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tjoa,
> kommt auf die Umsetzung an. Wenn ma n´paar Leute mit dem gleichen Köder losziehen und dann ihre Erfahrungen berichten.. wärs ja ganz witzig. Stress gilts natürlich zu vermeiden.



Neee du, es geht dabei weder um Co. Produktionen, noch verbundene Mehrarbeit. Keine Zeitsetzungen oder große Rahmen. Vielmehr einen Abgleich von mehreren Anglern gegenüber einem Thema auf einen bestimmten Zeitraum bezogen. Daraus bastel ich dann einen Bericht.

Es bedarf nur 2-3 Bilder, die klar Bezug zum Bericht nehmen. Wie Geomas seinen Giebel mit dem Weizen. Daraus wird dann aus der Feldforschung ein digitales Gedächtnis für geneigte Leser um aufzuzeigen wie unterschiedlich die Details/Köder sein können im Bezug auf Gewässer, unterschiedliche Regionen etc..

Mit 4 Leuten und einer entspannten Atmosphäre sollte sich da durchaus ein Ding drehen lassen. Herr Kochtopf brachte mich auf die Idee, mit dem "November nur Weizen". Das kann sich auch auf viele andere Bereiche umlenken lassen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So etwas haben wir schon mal als "Barbel Talk" in einem leider nicht mehr existenten Barbenforum gemacht. Ein typischer Feederer, ein reiner Stipper und ich als "Engländer" - alles unter Einbeziehung der übrigen Mitgleider. Das wurde sehr gut angenommen!
Der Talk fand in einer Art Blog statt und gleichzeitig darüber die Diskussion im Forum


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So etwas haben wir schon mal als "Barbel Talk" in einem leider nicht mehr existenten Barbenforum gemacht. Ein typischer Feederer, ein reiner Stipper und ich als "Engländer" - alles unter Einbeziehung der übrigen Mitgleider. Das wurde sehr gut angenommen!
> Der Talk fand in einer Art Blog statt und gleichzeitig darüber die Diskussion im Forum



You got it.

Genau diese Richtung steuere ich in verschiedensten Arten und Weisen an. Quervergleiche in vielschichtiger Hinsicht, 4 kleine Flüsse, 4 Angler, 4 Methoden, 4 Ergebnisse.

Oder alle 4 mit der gleichen Methode, oder gleichem Futter, oder einfach einem Bild aus soviel abzuleitendem Input/Output.

Wohl dosiert, ohne Streß, wenig Druck und Einfachheit hat sowas Zukunft. In typischer Manier muss man natürlich erstmal Selektieren, wer dafür bereit ist, wer Dampfplaudert und keine Beitrag in 5 Jahren zusammenschafft, wer überhaupt in der Lage ist Themen anzupacken. Ist ja auch viel Neuland dabei.

Und die Möglichkeiten müssen auch vorhanden sein, aber wenn man es platt nimmt, geht alles, nichts muss.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dazwischen mal etwas OT:

Was mich sehr überrascht, wie dieser Stammtisch mit dem doch so unpopulären Thema Friedfischangeln Beiträge und Klicks produziert. Deutlich mehr, als das ach so hippe Spinnfischen im ganzen Forum zusammen. So uninteressant scheint unsere Wurmbaderei gar nicht zu sein für die Leute. Oder gibt es doch viel mehr Friedfischangler, die sich nur nicht getrauen, sich zu outen, nur um ja nicht als unmodern zu gelten!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazwischen mal etwas OT:
> 
> Was mich sehr überrascht, wie dieser Stammtisch mit dem doch so unpopulären Thema Friedfischangeln Beiträge und Klicks produziert. Deutlich mehr, als das ach so hippe Spinnfischen im ganzen Forum zusammen. So uninteressant scheint unsere Wurmbaderei gar nicht zu sein für die Leute. Oder gibt es doch viel mehr Friedfischangler, die sich nur nicht getrauen, sich zu outen, nur um ja nicht als unmodern zu gelten!



Das liegt am Titel: "wankelnder Ükel" impliziert ja Köfi am System- vielleicht klicken viele Spinnfischer hier drauf, um endlich den ultimativen Anköderungstipp zu erhalten.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der große Vorteil beim Friedfischangeln ist halt man ist eigentlich fast immer erfolgreich!!!

Ich habe in meinem Heimtrööt, der Weser in PLZ3 von jedem "neuen" Fisch in diesem Jahr ein Foto gemacht und komme da auf glaube ich 12 verschiedene Fischarten!!! Alles auf 2 Maden somit bin ich beim Weizen raus!!! Wer kann das denn mit irgendeiner anderen Methode bewerkstelligen!?! Ich meine jetzt nicht Pickern/Feedern damit würde das bestimmt auch gehen! 

Für mich ist das ja gerade das schöne an der Fischerei auf Friedfische, das man, zumindest an der Weser bei mir, nie sagen kann was kommt! Da kann der berüchtigte Ukel genauso am Köder schnuppern wie die 60iger Barbe! Ich befische aus den bekannten Gründen auch leider nur eine Strecke von ca. 5km. Was da eine Vielfalt vorhanden ist, ist in meinen Augen auch das Spannende und macht für mich den Reiz des Angelns aus. Mein Ziel ist es immer den EINEN Fisch zu fangen das kann ein kleiner Gründling sein, der mich erfreut oder ein Rotauge, Brassen oder...!!! Ja auch ein Ukel! 

Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, das ich "reiner" Friedfischer bin. Auch, gerade im Sommer nach getaner Arbeit, noch ein Aalansitz, mit Sargblei und Glocke ist zum Abspannen auch sehr schön und meist auch Erfolgreich! Oder gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit mit dem Spinner auf Hecht, Döbel, Barsch,..., bringt meist auch sehr viel Laune! Ich habe halt leider "nur" die Weser im Umkreis und da muss ich das Beste draus machen, und mache das für mein Befinden auch!!!

Ich hatte das im Friedfischfangtrööt auch schonmal geschrieben, das es halt ziemlich schwierig ist, für mich, in dem PLZ3 zu posten um den Mitboardies nähere Infos zukommen zu lassen und dann nochmal in einem Extratrööt dasselbe zu posten. Für mein Empfinden ist mir dann der PLZ3 Trööt "wichtiger", da ich auch keine Geheimnisse um meine Stellen mache, es angelt ja eh kaum jemand auf Friedfische!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> You got it.
> 
> Genau diese Richtung steuere ich in verschiedensten Arten und Weisen an. Quervergleiche in vielschichtiger Hinsicht, 4 kleine Flüsse, 4 Angler, 4 Methoden, 4 Ergebnisse.
> 
> Oder alle 4 mit der gleichen Methode, oder gleichem Futter, oder einfach einem Bild aus soviel abzuleitendem Input/Output.
> 
> Wohl dosiert, ohne Streß, wenig Druck und Einfachheit hat sowas Zukunft. In typischer Manier muss man natürlich erstmal Selektieren, wer dafür bereit ist, wer Dampfplaudert und keine Beitrag in 5 Jahren zusammenschafft, wer überhaupt in der Lage ist Themen anzupacken. Ist ja auch viel Neuland dabei.
> 
> Und die Möglichkeiten müssen auch vorhanden sein, aber wenn man es platt nimmt, geht alles, nichts muss.


Deine Idee gefällt mir #6
Wobei ich ehrlich gestehe das ich mit Weizen noch nie was am Hut hatte. 
Sonst habe ich schon einiges ausprobiert aber Weizen war nicht dabei ;+


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazwischen mal etwas OT:
> 
> Was mich sehr überrascht, wie dieser Stammtisch mit dem doch so unpopulären Thema Friedfischangeln Beiträge und Klicks produziert. Deutlich mehr, als das ach so hippe Spinnfischen im ganzen Forum zusammen. So uninteressant scheint unsere Wurmbaderei gar nicht zu sein für die Leute. Oder gibt es doch viel mehr Friedfischangler, die sich nur nicht getrauen, sich zu outen, nur um ja nicht als unmodern zu gelten!


Find ich nicht so OT (ist dafür derThread nicht auch extra da?) und mich wundert das nicht so:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686

Größter Vorteil:
Friedfischangler fangen unterm Strich einfach mehr Fisch.

Und es gibt mehr produktive Friedfischgewässer und damit Angelmöglichkeiten als Raubfischgewässer.

Und es gibt da ja auch inzwischen genügend "hippe" Methoden, um sich auszutoben in jede Richtung...
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332199

Ich selber bin ja immer mehr am überlegen, statt stundenlang Gewässer mit der Spinne abzuhetzen, mal wieder mehr gemütlich Stuhl, Pose und Picker einzusetzen (vielleicht auch alters/Faulheitbedingt) ...

Nachteil (deswegen interessiert mich auch die Weizengeschichte u. a.):
Spinnangeln ist ne Box, ne Rute, Kescher und ab dafür.. 
Raus ans Wasser, wenns nicht passt/beisst, packt man auch nach ner halben Stunde ohne Reue ein und fährt zurück. 

Nix Gerät, Eimer, Rutenhalter, mit Futter, zig Köder für unterschiedliche Bedingungen etc., wo schon ausladen und Aufbau länger dauert als mancher Spinnangelausflug..

Bin da am suchen nach so ner Art "Schnellmethode Friedfisch" - ähnlich unkompliziert und wenig Geräteintensiv  wie Spinnangeln.

Telerute so um 3,60 mit Wg um 20 Gramm für Pose gesucht, in dem Zusammenhang ;-))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann nimm halt einfach nicht mehr mit als auch beim Spinnangeln...
 Pack dir ne Matchrute ein, Kescher und nen kleinen Rucksack für Köder/Kleinteile. Futter etc. wird dann wieder zu viel. Dann muss ohne gehen. Habe ich aber auch schon oft gemacht und geht super.

 Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Thomas.
Wie Andal schon schrieb.
Rollendes Blei. Aktiv auf Friedfisch.
Viel brauchst dafür nicht.
Das werd ich kommende auch Saison ausgiebig probieren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> You got it.
> 
> Genau diese Richtung steuere ich in verschiedensten Arten und Weisen an. Quervergleiche in vielschichtiger Hinsicht, 4 kleine Flüsse, 4 Angler, 4 Methoden, 4 Ergebnisse.
> 
> Oder alle 4 mit der gleichen Methode, oder gleichem Futter, oder einfach einem Bild aus soviel abzuleitendem Input/Output.
> 
> Wohl dosiert, ohne Streß, wenig Druck und Einfachheit hat sowas Zukunft. In typischer Manier muss man natürlich erstmal Selektieren, wer dafür bereit ist, wer Dampfplaudert und keine Beitrag in 5 Jahren zusammenschafft, wer überhaupt in der Lage ist Themen anzupacken. Ist ja auch viel Neuland dabei.
> 
> Und die Möglichkeiten müssen auch vorhanden sein, aber wenn man es platt nimmt, geht alles, nichts muss.



Da wäre ich zugern einer der 4...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Moin Thomas.
> Wie Andal schon schrieb.
> Rollendes Blei. Aktiv auf Friedfisch.
> Viel brauchst dafür nicht.
> Das werd ich kommende auch Saison ausgiebig probieren.


Bei uns nur für Grundeln gut ;-(((


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns nur für Grundeln gut ;-(((


Such dir anständige Gewässer ;(


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Heimtrööt, der Weser in PLZ3 von jedem "neuen" Fisch in diesem Jahr ein Foto gemacht und komme da auf glaube ich 12 verschiedene Fischarten!!! Alles auf 2 Maden
> 
> Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, das ich "reiner" Friedfischer bin.


 
 Da kann ich  gleichmal beipflichten: Maden sind einfach der universellste Köder überhaupt. Wenn ich -ich betone, ich sehe mich als Anfänger- mal nachdenke, dann sehe ich dass ich fast alle Fischarten, die ich schon gefangen habe, zum ersten mal auf zwei Maden ans Band gekriegt habe. 
 Und sowohl mein größter Fisch als wahrscheinlich auch mein kleinster gingen auf Made. 

 Und wirklich streng reiner Friedfischer, das machen wohl die wenigsten. Ich seh mich da auch eher als Allrounder. Gelegentlich zieh ich auch mit der Spinnrute los und nach nem Kurs im letzten Jahr bin ich diese Saison auch häufig mit der Fluggerte losgezogen. 
 Aber dominant ist bei mir das Ansitzangeln mit leichtem Gepäck - dabei kann man sich übrigens viele Tricks und Kniffe von den Nachbardisziplinen abschauen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin da am suchen nach so ner Art "Schnellmethode Friedfisch" - ähnlich unkompliziert und wenig Geräteintensiv  wie Spinnangeln.
> 
> Telerute so um 3,60 mit Wg um 20 Gramm für Pose gesucht, in dem Zusammenhang ;-))



Wirf mal einen Blick in den Kanal von *Mark Edwin*. Da siehst du, was beim Friedfischen mit wenig Ausrüstung gehen kann und wie es geht. Und der gute Mark ist nun wirklich kein gestählter Athlet.  

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS_HiqBbUxpOV_8G6vaBgrA


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Moin Thomas.
> Wie Andal schon schrieb.
> Rollendes Blei. Aktiv auf Friedfisch.
> Viel brauchst dafür nicht.
> Das werd ich kommende auch Saison ausgiebig probieren.



Beim rollenden Blei braucht man recht strukturlosen Grund. Setzt sich sonst gern mal fest an Steinen etc., die Schnur läuft dann aber durch die Strömung immer noch ab und es hat den Anschein das die Montage noch "läuft" In Wirklichkeit sitzt der Köder dann oft fest an einem Platz. Durch meterlange Schnurbögen bekommt man dann auch nichts mehr mit. Beim aktiven Friedfischangeln für mich die Nr. 1 ist die Pose...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von allen Methoden braucht das Rollende Blei sicher mit am meisten Übung. Aber es geht auch auf relativ unebenem Grund. Nur muss man da mit der Form des Bleies viel experimentieren, bis man da das für sich richtige gefunden hat. Trotting, oder Long Trotting beherrscht man ja auch nicht nach einem Nachmittag wirklich richtig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wirf mal einen Blick in den Kanal von *Mark Edwin*. Da siehst du, was beim Friedfischen mit wenig Ausrüstung gehen kann und wie es geht. Und der gute Mark ist nun wirklich kein gestählter Athlet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS_HiqBbUxpOV_8G6vaBgrA


Gerade mal kurz reingeschaut..gefällt [emoji106]


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Thomas,

schaust Du auf den Link in Beitrag 632, da hab ich mal mein Tackle abgebildet, mehr brach ich bei mir an der Weser eigentlich nicht!!! Die Sitzkiepe ist knappe 30jahre alt hat 2 Schubladen, 2 Fächer und halt unten das große Fach! Da passt wirklich alles an Material rein, was man/ich brache!!! Die Rute ist eine 5m Bolo von Sh.....o. Kleiner Eimer mit Futter. Das war es!!!

So gleich nochmal los, hab ja noch etwas Futter vom Sonntag!!! Mal schauen,ob was geht. Naja das ein oder andere Rotauge,..., hoffentlich!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

2 Boardies haben sich schon bereit erklärt mein Projekt auf der Homepage zu unterstützen. Es nimmt formen an, ich werde mir einfallen lassen wie ich es verpacke und dann machen wir Nägel mit Köpfen, aber wie versprochen:

Kein Druck
Keine Verpflichtung
Keine Erfolgszwang ( Eine Methode muss auch scheitern dürfen)
Kein Zeitdruck

Danke für die PN's, ihr seid Klasse!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Beim rollenden Blei braucht man recht strukturlosen Grund. Setzt sich sonst gern mal fest an Steinen etc., die Schnur läuft dann aber durch die Strömung immer noch ab und es hat den Anschein das die Montage noch "läuft" In Wirklichkeit sitzt der Köder dann oft fest an einem Platz. Durch meterlange Schnurbögen bekommt man dann auch nichts mehr mit. Beim aktiven Friedfischangeln für mich die Nr. 1 ist die Pose...


Da Problem kenn ich von früher, da hängste schon viel bei uns..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Werde nach der Arbeit auch mal los paar Köfis fangen. Mein Vorat neigt sich dem Ende...Spartanisch mit selbstgesuchten Würmern, nen kleinen Rucksack undn Eimer. 

Mal schauen ob das heute, an einem mit Weißfisch überfülltem See, reicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> You got it.
> 
> Genau diese Richtung steuere ich in verschiedensten Arten und Weisen an. Quervergleiche in vielschichtiger Hinsicht, 4 kleine Flüsse, 4 Angler, 4 Methoden, 4 Ergebnisse.
> 
> Oder alle 4 mit der gleichen Methode, oder gleichem Futter, oder einfach einem Bild aus soviel abzuleitendem Input/Output.
> 
> Wohl dosiert, ohne Streß, wenig Druck und Einfachheit hat sowas Zukunft. In typischer Manier muss man natürlich erstmal Selektieren, wer dafür bereit ist, wer Dampfplaudert und keine Beitrag in 5 Jahren zusammenschafft, wer überhaupt in der Lage ist Themen anzupacken. Ist ja auch viel Neuland dabei.
> 
> Und die Möglichkeiten müssen auch vorhanden sein, aber wenn man es platt nimmt, geht alles, nichts muss.



Im Prinzip find ich die Idee richtig gut. 

Ein einzelner Bericht (wie mein 1. Versuch mit Weizen) ist vielleicht nett zu lesen, hat aber wenig Aussagekraft. 
Wenn mehrere Angler unter halbwegs vergleichbaren Bedingungen (Jahreszeit) ihre Gewässer mit einem Köder oder einer Methode befischen, ist die Bandbreite der Erlebnisse/Eindrücke/Fänge natürlich wesentlich üppiger, wenn auch sicher nicht repräsentativ.

Ich persönlich, deshalb hab ich mit der Antwort hier etwas gezögert, könnte evtl. ab und an mitmachen. Fest zusagen kann ich nicht.
Ist für mich momentan schwierig längerfristig zu planen, weil die Lebens- und Arbeitssituation gerade etwas kompliziert ist ;-/

Petri von der Ostsee, Georg.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kenn ich, Georg
Bei mir ist's auch mehr als schwer Im Moment.
Komm gar nicht ans Wasser.
Alles gute wünsche ich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr seid Nasen.

Es geht dabei nicht um einen Bericht von 2000 Wörtern pro Kopf. Einfach ein paar Stichpunkte und einen gemütlichen Tag zum Thema zentriert. Wenn jetzt 8 Leute dabei sind, aber 5 nicht können, reicht das immer noch.

Ich will niemanden an eine Aufgabe binden, weil ich weiß das sowas auf den Sack geht und sich gern verläuft, weil immer irgendwas dazwischen kommt.

Easy Peasy halt. Mein Lebensmotto, der absoluten Geduld und Ruhe gegenüber allem, hört nicht bei der Homepage auf und schon gar nicht bei meinen Sportsfreunden.

Wir schaukeln das Schon.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Kenn ich, Georg
> Bei mir ist's auch mehr als schwer Im Moment.
> Komm gar nicht ans Wasser.
> Alles gute wünsche ich.



Danke hannz, Dir auch Alles Gute.
Bei mir ists eher so, daß ich ans Wasser muß, um mal richtig „abschalten&durchatmen” zu können. Aber das war schon immer mein größter Antrieb beim Angeln.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke.
Ganz vielleicht schaff ich es kommende Woche.
Da möcht ich noch mal auf Barbe/Brasse los.
Das ist dann auch durchatmen :g


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ihr seid Nasen.
> 
> Es geht dabei nicht um einen Bericht von 2000 Wörtern pro Kopf. Einfach ein paar Stichpunkte und einen gemütlichen Tag zum Thema zentriert. Wenn jetzt 8 Leute dabei sind, aber 5 nicht können, reicht das immer noch.
> 
> Ich will niemanden an eine Aufgabe binden, weil ich weiß das sowas auf den Sack geht und sich gern verläuft, weil immer irgendwas dazwischen kommt.
> 
> Easy Peasy halt. Mein Lebensmotto, der absoluten Geduld und Ruhe gegenüber allem, hört nicht bei der Homepage auf und schon gar nicht bei meinen Sportsfreunden.
> 
> Wir schaukeln das Schon.



Haha, 2000 Wörter wären kein Problem, eher das Eindampfen des Elaborats. 
Easy Peasy ist gut, bin ja auch eher „Pleasure Angler” als methodisch vorgehender Specimen-Hunter.

War heute am späten Nachmittag noch mal kurz am Waldteich, gefüttert und gefischt zunächst mit (gekochtem) Weizen, später dann auch mit Dosenmais am Haken und als Ergänzung zum gefütterten Weizen.
Diesmal mit der Schwingspitzrute, festes Paternoster mit „Bomb” und dem bereits neulich genutzten 16er Wide Gape Haken (war ne sehr kurzfristig umgesetzte Aktion).
War aber nichts los, kaum ein Biß, dafür Laub ohne Ende auf dem Wasser, was mir das Absenken der Schnur („Spannen” der Schwingspitze nach dem Auswerfen) erschwert hat.






Bunte Mischung auf dem Wasser, Schwingspitz-Spitze abgesenkt, um möglichst wenig Laub einzusammeln.

Stimmungsmäßig ein schöner Spätnachmittag/Frühabend, auch wenn ich abermals Schneider geblieben bin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, 2000 Wörter wären kein Problem, eher das Eindampfen des Elaborats.
> Easy Peasy ist gut, bin ja auch eher „Pleasure Angler” als methodisch vorgehender Specimen-Hunter.



Und eben weil du unbedarft bist und es nicht auf die Spitze treibst, ist doch so ein Engagement und Bericht Gold wert. Es bringt den Lesern/Leuten nichts, wenn jemand 2 Wochen vorher den Angelplatz vorfüttert und mit Methoden arbeitet die Boot und Co. voraussetzen.

Dein Kurzbericht vom Weizen und Giebel schlägt genau in diese Richtung und das wäre es quasi schon gewesen, mehr brauchts nicht, bis auf ein Paar kleine Details. :m

Und mit deiner Schwingspitze bist du klar Nische und Spezialist. Erzähl uns nichts vom Pferd. :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und mit deiner Schwingspitze bist du klar Nische und Spezialist. Erzähl uns nichts vom Pferd. :vik:



Echt ey! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Echt ey! :m



Understatement as it best. Die Verarschen uns hier alle Nase lang! Morgen kommt meine Futterfarbe, endlich kann ich wieder auf komplett Schwarz drehen!


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lebensmittelfarbe?  Schwarz?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Lebensmittelfarbe?  Schwarz?



Futterfarbe, zum Abdunkeln!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann vorab nichts versprechen, außer das ich einen Weizen-Versuch am Rhein starten werde. Über den berichte ich euch dann aber auch ausführlich.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Lebensmittelfarbe?  Schwarz?



Tintenfischtinte. Bei Partikeln von Anfang an ins Einweich-/Kochwasser geben. Sehr wirksam und zusätzlich noch etwas aromatisch.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann man auch für nudelgerichte verwenden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



andal schrieb:


> ich kann vorab nichts versprechen, außer das ich einen weizen-versuch am rhein starten werde. über den berichte ich euch dann aber auch ausführlich.



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab da dann noch was "Fischiges"!

War heute Nachmittag ja noch den Rest Futter verangeln und es war ein herrlicher Tag, nicht nur was das Wetter anging, sondern auch die Fische fanden es wohl nicht schlecht!!!

Gefangen habe ich so ungefähr 20st. von den Arten waren heute 5st. vertreten. Der Hauptanteil waren heute Haseln in für diese Fischart "kapitaler" Größe bis etwa 27cm, hinzu kamen 2 kleine Döbel, "nur" 2 Rotaugen von ca. 20-22cm, 5 Gründlinge und eine Ukelei. 

Es gab heute auch für mich nach 35jähriger Friedfischangelei eine mehr als "seltsame" Überraschung, was man nicht alles beim Posenfischen erlebt. Ich dachte eigentlich mich könnte so schnell nichts mehr Überraschen, aber es gibt halt manche Sachen,...!

Die Sache ging so: Bei einem Biss etwas Stromab (ca.20m) ein kurzer Anhieb, es zappelte auch was, allerdings direkt an der Pose! Oh hatte sich der Haken wohl um die Pose gelegt, aber nein der Haken verlief ganz normal. Aber es hing trotzdem ein Fisch an der Pose! Häh, wie das denn? Bei genauerer Betrachtung sah ich dann des Rätsels Lösung: Die Antenne hatte sich beim Anhieb durch den Unterkiefer des Ukels gebohrt!!! Sieht auf dem Bild etwas "schrecklich" aus, die Ukel ist aber nach dem "Lösen" munter davon geschwommen!!!

Wer jetzt meint, ich hätte das arme Fischchen selbst da drauf gespießt, der soll das ruhig Glauben!!! Ich weis, das es nicht so war!!! 

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ MS aus G/Mario: Ich glaubs Dir. Hab selbst schon zu viele seltsame „Selbsthak-” oder „Selbstreiß-Aktionen” von Fischen aller Art gesehen.

Zuletzt ein kleiner Giebel, der sich am 6er Haken einer Festbleimontage unterhalb der Rückenflosse selbst gerissen hat.
Und an Posen spielen Kleinfische aller Art zu gerne herum.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wieso dreht der meine Hochkant-Bilder immer in die Waagerechte??? 

Lade jetzt das Ukel-Bild. Die restlichen Fische kennt ja jeder.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Krasser Speerfischer du! 


Aber wenn ich den Tofu-Versuch mache, bietet es sich ja an, mit einer zweiten Rute etwas "herumzuweizen"!


----------



## Zander Jonny

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wieso dreht der meine Hochkant-Bilder immer in die Waagerechte???
> 
> Lade jetzt das Ukel-Bild. Die restlichen Fische kennt ja jeder.
> 
> Gruß Mario



Die Antenne der Pose bleibt am Fisch hängen und die Strömung erledigt den Rest.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte ich so auch noch nicht!

Es gab zwar schon den Hecht auf Mais/Made-Kombi, oder die Brasse und Barbe mit allen 3 Haken im Maul beim Spinnfischen, oder den Hornhecht in der Geflochtenen verfangen, aber sowas nun wirklich noch nicht!!!

Ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Grad gesehen: Unser Thomas hat ja heute Geburtstag! 

Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch und alles, alles Gute! Vor allem Gesundheit!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. Andererseits: Das musste ja eines Tages so weit kommen! Uckeln lieben nicht nur Köder die nicht für sie bestimmt sind, sondern alle Teile von Angelmontagen. Wirbel, Perlen, Schrote.

 Besonders stehen sie auf Pinzenbauerringerl, vor allem wenn sie damit die liebevoll gepfriemelte Adams aus der Bahn ziehen können...


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schneider sind auch Leute.

Gestern mit Susanne das erste mal dieses Jahr am Wasser gewesen. Eingepackt nur das nötigste. Zwei Sitzkiepen, zwei große Rutentaschen mit mehreren Angeln, große Futterwanne und Akkuschrauber zum Futter anrühren, zwei Gerätetaschen mit Kleinkram, 10 Beutel Fertigfutter nebst verschiedenen Lockstoffen, Pellets und kleinen Boilies plus Mistwürmer und 5 Liter Maden. 

Dabei hatten wir jeder eine Rute; Susanne eine Feeder  und ich einen Winklepicker (Bin auf Fantastic Fishing reingefallen). Paar Maden und etwas Futter. Susanne hat auch 3 Fischlein eingenetzt und bei mir war trotz allem schönes Wetter. Außer eine Wollhandkrabbe und ein abgezwicktes Vorfach konnte ich die Sonne geniessen.
Schön war es trotzdem mal wieder am Wasser zu sein. Euch wünsche ich mehr Glück. 

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Eingepackt nur das nötigste. *Zwei Sitzkiepen, zwei große Rutentaschen mit mehreren Angeln, große Futterwanne und Akkuschrauber zum Futter anrühren, zwei Gerätetaschen mit Kleinkram, 10 Beutel Fertigfutter nebst verschiedenen Lockstoffen, Pellets und kleinen Boilies plus Mistwürmer und 5 Liter Maden.*



Herrlich, wie hier die Definitionen auseinander gehen! #h


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mensch Andal, 

die Abroller für die Kopfruten (Die Kopfruten hat sie ja auch verkauft), die Kitablagen, Futterwannenhalter und die Plattform haben wir doch garnicht mitgehabt. Die verstauben zu Hause. Früher hatten wir extra einen Transit um das Gerödel mit ans Wasser zu nehmen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja gut, mit der langen Stange ordentlich fischen, braucht eben sein Material.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> ...  und ich einen Winklepicker (Bin auf Fantastic Fishing reingefallen).



YMMD |jump:


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kommt drauf an!!!

Bei meinen 9,5m lang/lang ohne Gummi, brauch ich dann anstatt der Bolo die Kopfrute!!! Der Rest ist dann, wie auf dem Link!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Schneider sind auch Leute.
> 
> und ich einen Winklepicker (Bin auf Fantastic Fishing reingefallen





Kochtopf schrieb:


> YMMD |jump:




 ..da ist er nicht der einzige. Bei mir wars die leichte Feeder. Zwei.:c
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..da ist er nicht der einzige. Bei mir wars die leichte Feeder. Zwei.:c
> hg
> Minimax



Leichte Feeder, da waren's schon drei

Wobei ich es nicht bereue, feines Rütchen aber FF macht uns hier alle süchtig und dann nimmt er Kohle für seine Seite, warte es ab


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, schon, aber wenns so kommt wird er für seine treuen Jünger bestimmt mal 100-Euro Aktionen raushauen müssen..

Bin ja auch happy, aber mit Zwei meinte ich ein Pärchen! Jetzt wird ich ohnehin weizeln müssen, maden kann ich mir nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich bin auf meine eigenen Gewohnheiten hin, reingefallen. Kein Fisch, kein Biss, nichts. Gut, das Wehr wurde geöffnet, das Wasser stieg um 60cm, Auswerfen nur im Ansatz Richtung Strömung war nicht möglich, weil der Haken sofort dreck fing, das Wasser war voller Würmer, nur wollte keiner meinen in den Mund nehmen.....

War aber schön, die 5 Stunden Augenpflege.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leichte Feeder, da waren's schon drei
> 
> Wobei ich es nicht bereue, feines Rütchen aber FF macht uns hier alle süchtig und dann nimmt er Kohle für seine Seite, warte es ab



:m

Mein Plan ist es eigentlich eine Armee von Friedfischanglern zu züchten und dann die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen. Allerdings stelle ich mich gerade selbst Knackenhohl an und nehme mir Tage am Wasser, die Schlechter nicht sein könnten.

Morgen fahre ich an den Hafen. Das Tripple Infernale Zicke, Teich und kleiner Fluss im Radius von 500 Meter haben mir jedenfalls mal richtig den blanken Arsxx gezeigt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auswerfen nur im Ansatz Richtung Strömung war nicht möglich, weil der Haken sofort dreck fing, das Wasser war voller Würmer, nur wollte keiner meinen in den Mund nehmen......



Wieso drängt sich mir das Wort Nudelsalat auf...|kopfkrat wird dein Wurm am wasser denn sonst in den Mund genommen und was für Leute machen das so?
:vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wieso drängt sich mir das Wort Nudelsalat auf...|kopfkrat wird dein Wurm am wasser denn sonst in den Mund genommen und was für Leute machen das so?
> :vik:



Ach ********, das Passiert beim schnellen Schreiben.  Aber: Es war ja irgendwo schon mein Wurm. :m Warum du dann aber gleich auf Nudelsalat kommst, dann drängt sich mir der Verdacht eines Zwingergängers auf.

Das Wurmbündel kriegt gleich eine neue Bedeutung. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn das wasser voller würmer ist haben wir den Salat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn das wasser voller würmer ist haben wir den Salat



Und tatsächlich war es voller Würmer. Vor mir war eine Kehrströmung, nebst kleinen Nacktschnecken konnte ich auch immer wieder kleine Würmer auftreiben sehen, das Wasser war voll davon.

Ich dachte es ist einer dieser Momente, das Ding noch zu drehen, aber nö. Auf Wurm kein Biss. Es war zum Mäuse melken. Das war kein Link-Ledgern heute, das war ein Linkes Ding!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn hier im Frühjahr hochwasser herrscht kannst mit nem sargblei ledgern, überspitzt ausgedrückt. Freu mich aber es bald auszuprobieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn hier im Frühjahr hochwasser herrscht kannst mit nem sargblei ledgern, überspitzt ausgedrückt. Freu mich aber es bald auszuprobieren



Das Wurfgewicht war ja eher Zweitrangig, das Problem war die Präsentation des Köders. Ging einfach nicht. Ich sehe das an meiner Vollglasspitze ja recht schnell, wenn irgendwas am Blei/Haken hängt, die geht dann unter konstantem Zug mit. Es dauerte nicht länger als 30 Sekunden, wenn ich weiter als 2 Meter warf.

Ich kann bei solchen Situationen aber nicht aufgeben und versuche dann immer diesen einen, zumindest aber irgendeinen Fisch zu fangen, koste es, was es wolle.

Ich hatte halt erwartet das die Fische zu richtig in Rage geraten beim gedeckten Tisch, aber dem war nicht so. Warum auch immer....


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Allerdings stelle ich mich gerade selbst Knackenhohl an und nehme mir Tage am Wasser, die Schlechter nicht sein könnten.



Ich denke eher, dass das an einem derben Wetterwechsel liegen kann, der uns vermutlich ins Haus stehen wird. Über unserem Ort hat grad eine Schar Kraniche einen mords Spektakel gemacht und wenn die abhauen, wird das Wetter nicht schöner und besser!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass das an einem derben Wetterwechsel liegen kann, der uns vermutlich ins Haus stehen wird. Über unserem Ort hat grad eine Schar Kraniche einen mords Spektakel gemacht und wenn die abhauen, wird das Wetter nicht schöner und besser!



Das geht ja die letzten zwei Wochen so. Ich versuche dann immer noch die kleinen Fische abzuholen, aber keine Spur von Erfolg. Das erging mir jetzt des öfteren so und recht extreme sogar an hiesigen Gewässern. Der flache Parkteich war wesentlich unempfindlicher!

Selbst mein Bekannter an der Elbe ging mit nur einer Brasse nachhause, das ist dann schon bezeichnend. Aber so ist das mit dem Angeln, man hofft halt immer auf diesen einen letzten Biss.....

Der Hafen wird das morgen Regeln!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und manchmal lohnt es sich...
Habe mal an einem astreinen Schneidertag im dunkeln bei Regen zusammen gepackt. Knüppel und messer in den hosentaschen, kescher liegt neben Ruten, alles andere wurde schon ins 50m entfernt stehende Auto gebracht. Und gerade als ich die letzte Rute abbauen möchte und mich zum Rutenhalter hinknie kommt ein Biss und ein 12cm Döbel der den 2er Aalhaken mit Tauwurm inhaliert hag hat den Angeltag gerettet. Seitdem bleibt immer bis zum letzten Moment noch eine Rute Scharf - hat aber bisher nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und manchmal lohnt es sich...
> Habe mal an einem astreinen Schneidertag im dunkeln bei Regen zusammen gepackt. Knüppel und messer in den hosentaschen, kescher liegt neben Ruten, alles andere wurde schon ins 50m entfernt stehende Auto gebracht. Und gerade als ich die letzte Rute abbauen möchte und mich zum Rutenhalter hinknie kommt ein Biss und ein 12cm Döbel der den 2er Aalhaken mit Tauwurm inhaliert hag hat den Angeltag gerettet. Seitdem bleibt immer bis zum letzten Moment noch eine Rute Scharf - hat aber bisher nicht mehr funktioniert



Jo, aber mal ehrlich, wir alle wissen wie das Läuft.

Du baust deinen Platz auf, du weißt heute ist dein großer Tag, du fütterst an, legst die Rute ab. Die Augen sind fixiert auf die Spitze, die Hand liegt am Blank. Es kann sich nur um Sekunden handeln, schließlich ist das Futter von Van der Eynde persönlich entwickelt worden. Selbst die Maden sind so gut, das ein Griff in die Dose und zum Mund nicht schaden kann.

Nach 15 Minuten kein Zupfer, heute dauert es eben länger. Van der Eynde brauch halt auch mal länger. Die Maden sehen lecker aus, aber ein anderer Köder könnte ja passen. Der Weizen sieht stabil aus, kein Wind, die Haare halten.

30 Minuten um. Keine Bewegung an der Oberfläche, die kleinen Fische sind also schon am Grund und fressen dein Premiumfutter. Alle. Der ganze sch*** Fluss muss ja um deinen Futterplatz herum sich versammelt haben.

60 Minuten um. Du überlegst was du heute Abend im Fernsehen schauen wirst, freust dich auf den Kaffee. Köderwechsel, die Maden halbherzig aufgezogen.

120 Minuten um. Du hast nach der 6ten Zigarette in Folge Schwindelgefühle. Es lag nicht am Drillen.

240 Minuten um. Du packst ein. Nie wieder Angeln. Kurz vor dem Öffnen der Haustür planst du den nächsten Ansitz.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> 120 Minuten um. Du hast nach der 6ten Zigarette in Folge Schwindelgefühle. Es lang nicht am Drillen.



Kenn ich..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jo, aber mal ehrlich, wir alle wissen wie das Läuft.
> 
> Du baust deinen Platz auf, du weißt heute ist dein großer Tag, du fütterst an, legst die Rute ab. Die Augen sind fixiert auf die Spitze, die Hand liegt am Blank. Es kann sich nur um Sekunden handeln, schließlich ist das Futter von Van der Eynde persönlich entwickelt worden. Selbst die Maden sind so gut, das ein Griff in die Dose und zum Mund nicht schaden kann.
> 
> Nach 15 Minuten kein Zupfer, heute dauert es eben länger. Van der Eynde brauch halt auch mal länger. Die Maden sehen lecker aus, aber ein anderer Köder könnte ja passen. Der Weizen sieht stabil aus, kein Wind, die Haare halten.
> 
> 30 Minuten um. Keine Bewegung an der Oberfläche, die kleinen Fische sind also schon am Grund und fressen dein Premiumfutter. Alle. Der ganze sch*** Fluss muss ja um deinen Futterplatz herum sich versammelt haben.
> 
> 60 Minuten um. Du überlegst was du heute Abend im Fernsehen schauen wirst, freust dich auf den Kaffee. Köderwechsel, die Maden halbherzig aufgezogen.
> 
> 120 Minuten um. Du hast nach der 6ten Zigarette in Folge Schwindelgefühle. Es lag nicht am Drillen.
> 
> 240 Minuten um. Du packst ein. Nie wieder Angeln. Kurz vor dem Öffnen der Haustür planst du den nächsten Ansitz.



GENAU SO ist es! Das ist die Essenz dessen was Friedfischangeln ausmacht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> GENAU SO ist es! Das ist die Essenz dessen was Friedfischangeln ausmacht



Yep.

Und ich kann dir sagen, ich Schneider nur sehr selten, 1x im Jahr vielleicht. Dieses Jahr waren es schon 5 Ansitze in 2 Monaten und es motiviert mich!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie oft würde man noch voller Freude ans Wasser gehen, wenn jedes Mal der Plan aufgeht, wie am Schnürchen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie oft würde man noch voller Freude ans Wasser gehen, wenn jedes Mal der Plan aufgeht, wie am Schnürchen?




#6#6#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie oft würde man noch voller Freude ans Wasser gehen, wenn jedes Mal der Plan aufgeht, wie am Schnürchen?



Jeden Tag, weil es immer etwas gibt, was ich trotzdem anders machen würde!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Scheitern muss durch einen Fang überwunden werden. Das Scheitern ist mit dem angeln an sich näher als es das fangen ist denn wir alle beginnen jeden Tag aufs neue als Schneider.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja schreibe ich halt mal von "Fischies"!

Gestern waren die Rotaugen ja etwas rar. Die Buhne war aber auch von der flacheren Sorte (75cm tief). Heute sollte es dann mal schnell (gut 1 Stunde) eine etwas tiefere Buhne (etwa 2m tief) sein. Erstmal dauerte es einige Zeit, (etwa 15min) bis der erste Biss kam. Aber da es mit gut 30cm ein schönes Rotauge war hatte ich erstmal noch die Hoffnung, das sich die Biester doch in tieferem Wasser tummeln!?! Naja tummeln war übertrieben ich hatte insgesamt 6 Bisse, wobei es noch 2 Rotaugen von 10 und 20cm und einen Döbel von auch etwa 20cm gab. Wobei ich leider relativ spät loskam (16Uhr) und die Buhne da schon im Schatten stand. Bei Sonnenschein wäre vielleicht mehr gegangen!?! Aber auch trotz der sehr kurzen Angelzeit war es wieder sehr schön!!!

Noch einen kleine Geschichte am Rande.

Am Sonntag hab ich mir leider kurz vor dem Ende die Pose abgerissen, sie trieb so ca. 5-7m vom Ufer entfernt noch an der Schnur. Da ich aber keine stärkere Schnur mithatte, und anders nicht drangekommen bin hab ich es gelassen sie irgendwie rauszuholen. Hatte ich dann irgendwie nicht mehr drann gedacht. Hab heute dann mal nachgeschaut und sie stand noch immer so da wie ich sie abgerissen hatte!!! Spinnrute geholt und rausgeholt. Das mal dazu, wieviel "Angeldruck" bei mir herrscht!!! 

Euch natürlich weiterhin viel Petri und auch viel Spass beim "weizeln"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Scheitern muss durch einen Fang überwunden werden. Das Scheitern ist mit dem angeln an sich näher als es das fangen ist denn wir alle beginnen jeden Tag aufs neue als Schneider.



Wenn du jetzt so weiter machst, dann bewirbst du dich noch für den Literaturpreis!

Ich schneider trotzdem ungern. |supergri


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jeden Tag, weil es immer etwas gibt, was ich trotzdem anders machen würde!



Jipp, es gibt immer etwas zu optimieren


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jeden Tag, weil es immer etwas gibt, was ich trotzdem anders machen würde!



Wenn du jeden Tag "bis zum Hals" im Zielfisch stehst, dann wird es, ich will nicht sagen langweilig, aber es fehlt der Kick. Ich habe es in Irland und in Norwegen erlebt. Das ist ein wirklich unangenehmes Gefühl!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri MS


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Jipp, es gibt immer etwas zu optimieren



Du weißt ja auch nie, ob es das Optimum war. Deswegen ist ja immer die selbe Schallplatte. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das ich irgendwo mal den Dreh so richtig raushatte. Da fährste 10x Angeln und schon ist Herbst und alles anders. #d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du jeden Tag "bis zum Hals" im Zielfisch stehst, dann wird es, ich will nicht sagen langweilig, aber es fehlt der Kick. Ich habe es in Irland und in Norwegen erlebt. Das ist ein wirklich unangenehmes Gefühl!



Glaub ich gern! Aber was willst du dann machen? Ich tendieren dann immer die Methode zu wechseln und einen Zielfisch zu ergattern der eben nicht so einfach zu fangen ist oder greife zum Method Feeder, der alles kann, aber nicht so fangen wie in Videos. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schneidern gibt Demut vor dem Geschöpf und dem Handwerk
*ed*
Und Petri Mario! Schniekes Bild


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schneidern gibt Demut vor dem Geschöpf und dem Handwerk
> *ed*
> Und Petri Mario! Schniekes Bild



"Demut vor Geschöpf"

Öffne hier bloß nicht die Dose der Pandora. |supergri


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schneidern und Schneidern ist manchmal noch etwas anderes!!!

Es gibt halt Tage, da läuft wirklich nichts, kein Biss, kein Fisch in Sicht kein gar nichts, außer frischer Luft. Das mag ich auch nicht wirklich!!! Zum Glück gibt es da bei mir auch nicht so viele von. Dieses Jahr einmal im Frühjahr in der Strömung versucht, in der Hoffnung auf schöne Döbel, aber nichts gar nichts. Kommt halt leider vor!!!

Dann gibt es noch die Schneidertage, gut meist nicht auf Friedfisch bei mir, wo es zwar Bisse gibt, ich dann aber zu "blöde" bin einen zu verwerten, oder die Fische schlauer. Das ist bei mir dann meist das Ansitzen auf Aal. Das spornt dann wieder an es beim nächsten mal besser zu machen!!! 

Ist zwar vom Ergebnis das selbe aber das "schneidern" unterscheidet sich doch sehr!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch!!!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glaub ich gern! Aber was willst du dann machen?



Den Zielfisch wechseln, Schwammerlsuchen... irgendetwas, das auch Spass macht und drauf warten, das die gewisse "Gier" wieder aufkommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Zielfisch wechseln, Schwammerlsuchen... irgendetwas, das auch Spass macht und drauf warten, das die gewisse "Gier" wieder aufkommt.



Ist halt ******** wenn man schon 100 Jahre angelt gell? Ich habe noch soviel vor mir, da ist das schon schwer nachzuvollziehen, aber irgendwann ist wohl bei jedem der "Lack" ab.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Schneidern und Schneidern ist manchmal noch etwas anderes!!!
> 
> Es gibt halt Tage, da läuft wirklich nichts, kein Biss, kein Fisch in Sicht kein gar nichts, außer frischer Luft. Das mag ich auch nicht wirklich!!! Zum Glück gibt es da bei mir auch nicht so viele von. Dieses Jahr einmal im Frühjahr in der Strömung versucht, in der Hoffnung auf schöne Döbel, aber nichts gar nichts. Kommt halt leider vor!!!
> 
> Dann gibt es noch die Schneidertage, gut meist nicht auf Friedfisch bei mir, wo es zwar Bisse gibt, ich dann aber zu "blöde" bin einen zu verwerten, oder die Fische schlauer. Das ist bei mir dann meist das Ansitzen auf Aal. Das spornt dann wieder an es beim nächsten mal besser zu machen!!!
> 
> Ist zwar vom Ergebnis das selbe aber das "schneidern" unterscheidet sich doch sehr!!!



Stimmt, wenn man zu blöd zum verwerten war - OK. Aber durch völlige Missachtung gestraft zu werden obwohl man alle Register zieht ist demütigend 

@FF: ich seh es tatsächlich so, Demut vor der Kreatur als Sportsmann, aber ich sehe keinen Grund mich deswegen zu zanken da ich eh niemanden überzeuge der anderer Ansicht ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @FF: ich seh es tatsächlich so, Demut vor der Kreatur als Sportsmann, aber ich sehe keinen Grund mich deswegen zu zanken da ich eh niemanden überzeuge der anderer Ansicht ist



Hast du nicht gerafft, du kleiner Kochpott. |supergri|supergri

Ich meinte damit Diskussion wie Moral gegenüber Setzkescher, CR und den Firlefanz. Damit wird doch so eine Diskussion indirekt begonnen, die wir hier aber nicht brauchen. 

Ich bin bei dir, Respekt und Vernunft. Gegenüber allem und jedem. Aber beim Angeln wird da schnell eine Pseudo-Debatte draus.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja wenn hier plötzlich wer reinkommt ubd drpber diskutieren will kann man die betreffende Person auch einfach ignorieren, aber gut, ich zügle mich ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja wenn hier plötzlich wer reinkommt ubd drpber diskutieren will kann man die betreffende Person auch einfach ignorieren, aber gut, ich zügle mich ^^



Du Pott, du! So meinte ich das doch nicht. Klar können wir über Setzkescher und Co. schreiben, nur müssen wir klare Trennungen von Moral und Ethik betreiben, um nicht gleich wieder ins typische Raster der Diskussionen zu verfallen. Es ist immer so schnell geschrieben das andere alles falsch machen, weisst du sicherlich auch. 

Nutzt du einen Setzkescher? :c


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nope. Es misfällt mir mitnehmen zu müssen. Ich salze und trockne gerne Rotaugen, aber mal genügend passende zu fangen ist mitunter schwierig - da wäre ein SK toll zum hältern - bei erfolg kommen sie mit, bei weniger erfolg kommen die Gefangenen frei. Aber das ist in Hessen nicht erlaubt so weit ich weiss. Um meinen Fang am ende zu wiegen eher nicht interessant, ich fische für mich, entnehme mal nen Fisch, selten gibt es ein Foto... ich muss meine Genitallänge nicht zwanghaft vergleichen - wobei ich das niemanden unterstellen möchte du Vogel


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist halt ******** wenn man schon 100 Jahre angelt gell? Ich habe noch soviel vor mir, da ist das schon schwer nachzuvollziehen, aber irgendwann ist wohl bei jedem der "Lack" ab.



So krass darf man das nicht sehen. Aber ein gewisser Reiz, dieser Jagdtrieb muss schon da sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nope. Es misfällt mir mitnehmen zu müssen. Ich salze und trockne gerne Rotaugen, aber mal genügend passende zu fangen ist mitunter schwierig - da wäre ein SK toll zum hältern - bei erfolg kommen sie mit, bei weniger erfolg kommen die Gefangenen frei. Aber das ist in Hessen nicht erlaubt so weit ich weiss. Um meinen Fang am ende zu wiegen eher nicht interessant, ich fische für mich, entnehme mal nen Fisch, selten gibt es ein Foto... ich muss meine Genitallänge nicht zwanghaft vergleichen - wobei ich das niemanden unterstellen möchte du Vogel



Pieeeep.

Setzkescher hat bei mir fast immer Vorrang, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr Akzeptiere einen Fisch zu töten, aber nie zu wissen, ob die Ausbeute überhaupt reicht. Genau 2x Schlug ich einen Fisch ab, danach ging nichts mehr und dann stehst du halt Doof da. 

Auf der anderen Seite dokumentiere ich gern meine Fänge, da ist es schon nützlich, solch einen Helfer zu haben und erst recht nicht wegen eines Bildes abschlagen zu müssen. Zwar passt meine Genitallänge, aber es ist immer schön solche Erinnerungen festzuhalten. 

Wiege tu ich eigtl. nie. Ich weiß ungefähr was Fische wiegen, kann ich gut ableiten. Bei Ausnahmefisch wird nur gemessen, Rekorde nach Gewicht sind mir eh Banane.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Jungs,

 ja, das mit dem Schneidern ist so ne Sache:
  - ein echtes Vollschneidern, also wirklich kein Biss, Garnichts, keine Aktivitäten, kann ich eigentlich gut verknusen, weil es meist an Witterungsbedingungen geknüpft ist, bei denen schon der Weg ans Wasser ne Heldentat ist.

 Dann ist da das Edelschneidern: Wenns mal mit dem Zielfisch, oder dem Plan nicht so klappt und man durch kleinere Brötchen ("na, gut, dann halt Made..") auch seine Paar Fischlis kriegt. 

 Fies ist das Mittelschneidern, ein biss- und fischarmer Tag, Man kann Aktivität beobachten, und fängt meist zu Beginn, eine kleine Plötze etc.. (klassisch: Minibarsch), oder unseren Wappenfisch, die Uckel.. und nichts geht mehr. Da sind die Raubfischer besser dran, unsere Kunden sind gesellige Tiere, und ein einzelner Friedfisch ist doch nur ein Zeichen, dass sie da sind, aber man nicht den Schwarm anzapfen konnte.  Es hätte laufen können, aber ich, und nicht Petrus habs verbockt.

 Morgen Freunde, werde ich gepflegt Mittelschneidern. Alle Vorzeichen sind da...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ....



Ich hab deine Kommi eben erst auf der Homepage gesehen, hatte ich doch glatt vergessen die Mail zur Erinnerung einzustellen. Und gut das du es geschrieben hast, weil ich selbst gar nicht kenntlich als Admin schreiben kann und dementsprechend finde ich das schon mal Doof.

Feldmaus=Brandmaus ÄTSCH


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ja, das mit dem Schneidern ist so ne Sache:
> - ein echtes Vollschneidern,
> 
> Dann ist da das Edelschneidern
> 
> Fies ist das Mittelschneidern,..


|muahah:
Geil #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> |muahah:
> Geil #6




 Man schreibt halt immer von dem, womit man Erfahrung hat..#c|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Man schreibt halt immer von dem, womit man Erfahrung hat..#c|supergri



Sehe ich auch so!







Und ich werde einfach nicht fertig. Ich will noch Mais im Lockfutter, Hakenbox, Pickern im Teich und 16er-Haken Rig abfertigen. Und es daaaaaaaaaaaauert. :c


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so!
> 
> Und ich werde einfach nicht fertig. Ich will noch Mais im Lockfutter, Hakenbox, Pickern im Teich und 16er-Haken Rig abfertigen. Und es daaaaaaaaaaaauert. :c


 Gut Ding will Weile haben. Sag ich nicht leichtfertig. Ein gut und sorgfältig geschriebener Text bringt Dir und den Lesern mehr Gewinn als 3 halbfertige Work-In-Progress-Manuskripte. Ungeduld ist beim Schreiben ein schlechter Ratgeber, und man muss immer nachbessern. Du möchtest Dich durch die Authentizität, Ausführlickeit (im Sinne von Detailreichtum) und Beständigkeit deiner Texte abheben von "Google ich schnell mal" Das Hase und Igel Rennen gegen ephemere Stichwortsammlungen kannst Du nicht gewinnen. Qualität, Stimmung und Belastbarkeit der Aussage, das wollen wir Leser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Gut Ding will Weile haben. Sag ich nicht leichtfertig. Ein gut und sorgfältig geschriebener Text bringt Dir und den Lesern mehr Gewinn als 3 halbfertige Work-In-Progress-Manuskripte. Ungeduld ist beim Schreiben ein schlechter Ratgeber, und man muss immer nachbessern. Du möchtest Dich durch die Authentizität, Ausführlickeit (im Sinne von Detailreichtum) und Beständigkeit deiner Texte abheben von "Google ich schnell mal" Das Hase und Igel Rennen gegen ephemere Stichwortsammlungen kannst Du nicht gewinnen. Qualität, Stimmung und Belastbarkeit der Aussage, das wollen wir Leser.



Yep.

Aber es ist durchaus interessant wie sehr das Ganze mit Social Media verbunden ist. Facebook produziert Klicks, frag nicht nach Sonnenschein. Dagegen sind Google+, Twitter und Co. Komplett Nutzlos.

Die Zahlen an Besuchern wachsen auch sehr gut ab, so habe ich Mitte dieses Monats einfach mal mehr als die letzten beide Monate zusammen! #6

Daran gilt es Anzuknüpfen. Jetzt bau ich erstmal die Anleitung zum Binden, später füge ich das per Video zu, was aber gar nicht so leicht zu Produzieren ist, weil mir das Dingens für den Tisch fehlt um die Kamera zu justieren und ich die Möglichkeit brauche sofort zu sehen wie sich das Darstellt. Sonst musst du es ja endlos wiederholen.

Action Cam kommt nächstes Jahr auch noch, für Youtube. Kleine Clips, zu Themen, Darstellungen, Drillszenen und dergleichen. Da kommt soviel zusammen, das ist schon der blanke Wahnsinn!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Action Cam kommt nächstes Jahr auch noch, für Youtube. Kleine Clips, zu  Themen, Darstellungen, Drillszenen und dergleichen. Da kommt soviel  zusammen, das ist schon der blanke Wahnsinn!



Nett nett!
Von mir haste n Klick


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nett nett!
> Von mir haste n Klick



Immer her damit. Nur durch Wachstum entstehen große Dinge! Damit meine ich aber nicht deine Arme. :vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> [..] Die Zahlen an Besuchern* wachsen auch sehr gut ab*[..]



Gestern gings in die Pilze. Freiwillig.
 Sieso:"War sehr trocken, da wirs nix geben"
 Ichso (Polbrilleaufsetz):"An den Hotspots schon. Bin mir sicher, wir werden heut gut fangen."
 Sieso:"Minimax, du hast mir versprochen..etc.pp."


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Gestern gings in die Pilze. Freiwillig.
> Sieso:"War sehr trocken, da wirs nix geben"
> Ichso (Polbrilleaufsetz):"An den Hotspots schon. Bin mir sicher, wir werden heut gut fangen."
> Sieso:"Minimax, du hast mir versprochen..etc.pp."



Pilze sammeln will ich übrigens jedes Jahr. Nie komme ich dazu! Gabs was?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Immer her damit. Nur durch Wachstum entstehen große Dinge! Damit meine ich aber nicht deine Arme. :vik:



Moment mal. Sagte ich gerade, du hastn Klick von mir... #c


Pilze sammeln und Angeln, beides kann man so geil verbinden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Moment mal. Sagte ich gerade, du hastn Klick von mir... #c
> 
> 
> Pilze sammeln und Angeln, beides kann man so geil verbinden!



Äh? Den einzigen Pils, den ich heute bekam, war an meinen Füßen!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nie komme ich dazu! Gabs was?


 Maronen galore, aber alle alt und heftigst angemampft und mit Bewohnern. Und durch dad trockenen Wetter und späte Saison keine jungen. Grad mal genug für eine Pfanne als Beilage. Sind aber auch eher glegenheitsammler.

 Gottseidank gabs mitten im Wald viele Stattliche Champignons, zwar ein bisserl grünstichig, aber frisch. Wir mussten nur die komischen Schuppen vom Hut abkratzen.
 Ein Festmahl!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lecker. Bei mir gabs heut 6 richtig dicke Steinpilze. Beim Angeln am Wasser gefunden. Das waren 2 riesen Portionen! Könnt ihr euch ja denken was das für Oschis waren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Äh? Den einzigen Pils, den ich heute bekam, war an meinen Füßen!



#c#c#c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Maronen galore, aber alle alt und heftigst angemampft und mit Bewohnern. Und durch dad trockenen Wetter und späte Saison keine jungen. Grad mal genug für eine Pfanne als Beilage. Sind aber auch eher glegenheitsammler.
> 
> Gottseidank gabs mitten im Wald viele Stattliche Champignons, zwar ein bisserl grünstichig, aber frisch. Wir mussten nur die komischen Schuppen vom Hut abkratzen.
> Ein Festmahl!



Glaube ich gern. Leider bin ich wegen dem Sammeln von Fischen ( manchmal klappt das auch) nicht fürs Pflücken von Waldschätzen zu motivieren. Aber klassisch aus der Pfanne ein absoluter Genuß.

Ich habe immer eine Nudelsoße draus gezaubert und war für meine Singlekochkünste durch die Bank zufrieden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> #c#c#c



Siehste das Bild nicht? :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und denke immer dran. Ich bin Violence, der Falke huhuhuhu |jump:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ne sehe ich nicht...Bitte kein Bild von deinem Fußpils...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Action Cam kommt nächstes Jahr auch noch, für Youtube. Kleine Clips, zu Themen, Darstellungen, Drillszenen und dergleichen. Da kommt soviel zusammen, das ist schon der blanke Wahnsinn!



Hätteste mal früher schreiben können  Hab kürzlich eine fast neue GoPro für knappe 50 "entsorgt"  3-4 Videos gemacht und dann 1,5 Jahre liegen gelassen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ne sehe ich nicht...



Macht nischt, Violence.

Jo, in Foren sind die Leute immer besonders Empfindlich, da wird sich an allem Aufgehangen, von Moral gesprochen und geschrieben, sich an allem Aufgezogen, nur wegen Kleinigkeiten.

Und On Top, die könnten alle mit 50 Jahren Lebenserfahrung und Mehr locker durch die Hose atmen. Aber.... Naja. DU VOGEL


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

  

Watn fürn Bild?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hätteste mal früher schreiben können  Hab kürzlich eine fast neue GoPro für knappe 50 "entsorgt"  3-4 Videos gemacht und dann 1,5 Jahre liegen gelassen.



Kernschmelze 3,2,1 |rolleyes

Macht nischt, ich bin ja noch am Lernen wie ich Dinge darstelle, das nächste Themenfeld muss ich nicht sofort erobern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Inwiefern darstellen? Bildschnitt etc?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Inwiefern darstellen? Bildschnitt etc?



Allgemein.

Grafiken, HTML, Skizzen, Bildbearbeitung, GIMP, Schriftzüge und Logos. Da kommt bei jedem Bericht/Beitrag/Artikel eine neue Hürde und das selbstständige Einarbeiten ist nicht Ohne. Was der Fachmann in Minuten schafft, dauert anfänglich einen ganzen Tag.

Bei Bildern kann das schon mal anstrengend sein, passt das Licht nicht, bringt dir keine Kamera der Welt was.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Joa das kann schon etwas dauern am Anfang. Bei Bildern ähnlich, ist oft mehr Aufwand als man denkt. Aber das wird schon


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann auch Schneider-Tage genießen, die 2 dieses Jahr waren auf jeden Fall die Fahrt ans Wasser wert. Bin eben ein Entspannungs-Angler, der sich an der Natur erfreuen kann. Auch wenn mir meine mangelnden Kenntnisse der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt peinlich sind; ich war in Bio ne Niete.

War heute Vormittag an der Warnow und hab es dort mit Weizen probiert.

Der Wasserstand war an dieser Stelle höher als ich es bisher dort kannte und es trieben nicht nur Laub, sondern ganze „Grasinseln”, Äste, sogar eine lange Bohle (geschätzt 5m) in zum späten Vormittag ständig steigender Geschwindigkeit auf dem Wasser.

Lose Anfüttern, dann Ruten auspacken & montieren, zunächst 1 Schwingspitzrute mit 2 Weizenkörnern auf einem 14er Haken (Kamasan B520, falls es interessiert) gefischt. 
Hatte relativ schnell einen Biß, Plötz von etwa 15cm. Schnell ein zweiter Biß, dieses Rotauge hatte etwa 23cm. 
Es folgten ein paar Hänger und noch ein paar Plötz.

Dies hier:




war besonders stark von schwarzen Punkten übersät. Das kommt hier bei Rotaugen häufig vor. Keine Ahnung, ist das ein Parasit? Dem Fisch (und allen anderen Leidensgenossen, die ich zuvor gefangen habe) ging es sonst augenscheinlich gut.
Sorry für die „Haltung” des Fisches, mein Fehler.

Dann nahm trotz Nachfütterns (oft, aber wenig) die Zahl der Bisse ab. Probierte noch Caster und Dosenmais als Köder, hatte später aber Probleme mit treibendem Laub/Unrat gab dann irgendwann auf.

6 Plötz auf Weizen (der am Sonntag präpariert wurde und seitdem entweder im Kühlschrank oder mit am Wasser war), 1 Plötz auf Caster.





Der am Sonntag gekochte Weizen mit etwas unbehandeltem Korn zum Füttern





Die Ruderer vom benachbarten Club (hier verdeckt der Trainer-Katamaran den „Einer”) machen teilweise eine deutliche Welle, aber häufig kommen Bisse während der „Unruhe” oder kurz danach.


Kurzes Fazit: Hat Spaß gemacht und war erholsam. Habe an der Methodik gezweifelt. Von dieser Angelstelle aus ist es nur möglich, stromauf (so hab ichs gemacht, ruhige Stelle) oder querab zur Strömung zu fischen.
Auf dicke Gewichte, schwere Futterkörbchen hab ich keinen Bock. Stickfloatrute mit Kapselrolle vielleicht? Müßte ich auch stromauf einwerfen und könnte sie querab sowie nur ein kleines Stück stromab kontrollieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich kann auch Schneider-Tage genießen, die 2 dieses Jahr waren auf jeden Fall die Fahrt ans Wasser wert. Bin eben ein Entspannungs-Angler, der sich an der Natur erfreuen kann. Auch wenn mir meine mangelnden Kenntnisse der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt peinlich sind; ich war in Bio ne Niete.
> 
> War heute Vormittag an der Warnow und hab es dort mit Weizen probiert.
> 
> Der Wasserstand war an dieser Stelle höher als ich es bisher dort kannte und es trieben nicht nur Laub, sondern ganze „Grasinseln”, Äste, sogar eine lange Bohle (geschätzt 5m) in zum späten Vormittag ständig steigender Geschwindigkeit auf dem Wasser.
> 
> Lose Anfüttern, dann Ruten auspacken & montieren, zunächst 1 Schwingspitzrute mit 2 Weizenkörnern auf einem 14er Haken (Kamasan B520, falls es interessiert) gefischt.
> Hatte relativ schnell einen Biß, Plötz von etwa 15cm. Schnell ein zweiter Biß, dieses Rotauge hatte etwa 23cm.
> Es folgten ein paar Hänger und noch ein paar Plötz.
> 
> Dies hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> war besonders stark von schwarzen Punkten übersät. Das kommt hier bei Rotaugen häufig vor. Keine Ahnung, ist das ein Parasit? Dem Fisch (und allen anderen Leidensgenossen, die ich zuvor gefangen habe) ging es sonst augenscheinlich gut.
> Sorry für die „Haltung” des Fisches, mein Fehler.
> 
> Dann nahm trotz Nachfütterns (oft, aber wenig) die Zahl der Bisse ab. Probierte noch Caster und Dosenmais als Köder, hatte später aber Probleme mit treibendem Laub/Unrat gab dann irgendwann auf.
> 
> 6 Plötz auf Weizen (der am Sonntag präpariert wurde und seitdem entweder im Kühlschrank oder mit am Wasser war), 1 Plötz auf Caster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der am Sonntag gekochte Weizen mit etwas unbehandeltem Korn zum Füttern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Ruderer vom benachbarten Club (hier verdeckt der Trainer-Katamaran den „Einer”) machen teilweise eine deutliche Welle, aber häufig kommen Bisse während der „Unruhe” oder kurz danach.
> 
> 
> Kurzes Fazit: Hat Spaß gemacht und war erholsam. Habe an der Methodik gezweifelt. Von dieser Angelstelle aus ist es nur möglich, stromauf (so hab ichs gemacht, ruhige Stelle) oder querab zur Strömung zu fischen.
> Auf dicke Gewichte, schwere Futterkörbchen hab ich keinen Bock. Stickfloatrute mit Kapselrolle vielleicht? Müßte ich auch stromauf einwerfen und könnte sie querab sowie nur ein kleines Stück stromab kontrollieren.



WooooooooWoooohooooooo

Schön, damit haben wir doch schon einen Teil des Puzzels und du warst erfolgreicher als ich. Ohnehin, schöne Bilder, interessant gemacht. Das Rotauge sieht klasse aus, schön getroffen! Mit der Pose würde ich einfach den Futterplatz immer Kreuzen wollen. Dabei die Tiefen variieren und schauen wo die Fische stehen. Mit der Centerpin wäre das doch Ideal oder nicht?

Werde ich morgen am Hafen aber ganz schön Schwitzen. :c


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri und du hast ja noch die schönen Schwingspitzruten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri und du hast ja noch die schönen Schwingspitzruten



Und die können oft Gold wert sein, gerade an dicht bewachsenen Stellen um einfach Straight nach vorn fischen zu können. Ich lege mir da auch noch zwei Ruten von zu!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die meinte ich übrigens als ich damals immer dachte, die heißen (Winkel) Picker... Unsere Diskussion. Die ganzen Begriffe Picker, Feeder, etc da wirste ja verrückt. Aber wenn mans erstmal weiß is ja kein Thema 

Man bekommt die aber nur noch gebraucht, oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die meinte ich übrigens als ich damals immer dachte, die heißen (Winkel) Picker... Unsere Diskussion.
> 
> Man bekommt die aber nur noch gebraucht, oder?



Die gibt es auch Neu. Irrtümlicherweise werden die Schwingspitzen immer zum Winkelpicker verklärt, weil die Spitzen 90 Grad nach unten hängen. An sich auch logisch, aber eben falsch.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Centerpin ist gerade mit dicker Schnur bestückt und mit meinen „Wurfkünsten” hapert es noch arg. Die Kapselrolle sollte auch ganz gut passen, mit der läßt sich die Schnurfreigabe gut kontrollieren. 
Mal sehen ;-)

Mit der Swingtip in Krautlücken zu fischen ist nicht ohne, das Problem ist/kann sein, die Schnur durch das Kraut zur Rute zu führen. 
Kann nicht für die echten Routiniers sprechen, für mich ist es ein Problem.

@ Vincent: Ja, am liebsten mag ich die alten Abu Ruten aus Glasfaser. Hab noch zwei schnellere aus Carbon, aber die liegen mir irgendwie nicht so.
Wobei die Schieberollenhalter auch nerven können - bombenfest halten sie die Rolle nicht unbedingt ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau deswegen dachte ich das auch immer.

Ich finde kein Angebot über Google zu einer Schwingspitzrute


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Wobei die Schieberollenhalter auch nerven können - bombenfest halten sie die Rolle nicht unbedingt ;-)



Definitiv nicht! Nutze ne alte Abu Matchrute meines Vaters die hat auch diesen Verschluss. Da muss man ab und an mal nachdrücken. Aber die Rute gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die meinte ich übrigens als ich damals immer dachte, die heißen (Winkel) Picker... Unsere Diskussion. Die ganzen Begriffe Picker, Feeder, etc da wirste ja verrückt. Aber wenn mans erstmal weiß is ja kein Thema
> 
> Man bekommt die aber nur noch gebraucht, oder?



Ne, es gibt sie auch noch neu. Günstig von Shakespeare (3 -3,60m, etwas kräftig für meinen persönlichen Geschmack) oder Askari („Kogha Viper Swingtip” - 40 Tacken incl. Spitze - ein faires Angebot, find ich, ohne sie probiert zu haben) oder aber teuer von Sportex oder Tri-Cast.

Und ein einzelner Gewindeendring ist natürlich nochmals billiger, falls man eine passende Rute mit normalem Endring zur Hand hat.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Warum zeigt Google mir denn keine Angebote... Wtf...
Na is ja auch egal, aber gut zu wissen. Wenn ich irgendwann mal alles habe was ich brauche, kommt noch ne Schwinge.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So ich wünsch euch ne gute Nacht. Ich muss um 5 raus...|uhoh:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Warum zeigt Google mir denn keine Angebote... Wtf...
> Na is ja auch egal, aber gut zu wissen. Wenn ich irgendwann mal alles habe was ich brauche, kommt noch ne Schwinge.



Gib einfach Zeichen, falls Du Hilfe bei der Suche brauchst. Gute Nacht ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Word!

 Danke für den tollen Bericht. Wenn übrigens *Angler* sagen das sie in Bio ne Niete waren, lags am Lehrer. 

 Der Gewässerzustand ist typisch für das, worauf wir uns in den kommenden Monaten gefasst machen müssen. Kannst Du noch Beobachtungen zur Tiefe teilen?

 Die schwarzen punkte sind ein Parasit, und zwar ein besonders faszinierender. H.R. Giger ist Blümchensex dagegen. Google Suche: Metazerkarien. Sie tun aber den Fischen nur wenig an, und uns nix. Wirklich interessant, unbedingt recherchieren.

 Das mit den achlassenden Bissen ist interessant- ich hab mal weizen recherchiert: Der soll sehr sättigend sein.. vielleicht wars das?


 Und nochmal herzlichen Dank: Jetzt stiefel ich in die Küche und mach ebli klar.. grmmpf..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Gib einfach Zeichen, falls Du Hilfe bei der Suche brauchst. Gute Nacht ;-)



Dank dir


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Word!
> 
> Danke für den tollen Bericht. Wenn übrigens *Angler* sagen das sie in Bio ne Niete waren, lags am Lehrer.
> 
> Der Gewässerzustand ist typisch für das, worauf wir uns in den kommenden Monaten gefasst machen müssen. Kannst Du noch Beobachtungen zur Tiefe teilen?
> 
> Die schwarzen punkte sind ein Parasit, und zwar ein besonders faszinierender. H.R. Giger ist Blümchensex dagegen. Google Suche: Metazerkarien. Sie tun aber den Fischen nur wenig an, und uns nix. Wirklich interessant, unbedingt recherchieren.
> 
> Das mit den achlassenden Bissen ist interessant- ich hab mal weizen recherchiert: Der soll sehr sättigend sein.. vielleicht wars das?
> 
> 
> Und nochmal herzlichen Dank: Jetzt stiefel ich in die Küche und mach ebli klar.. grmmpf..



Danke für die „Diagnose”. Metazerkarien also. Sehr häufig bei Rotaugen in/aus der Warnow. Bei anderen Spezies habe ich sie noch nicht wahrgenommen...

Was ich interessant fand, war, daß ausschließlich Rotaugen gebissen haben. Typischerweise ist an dieser Stelle auch immer eine Rotfeder oder ne Brasse im „Mix”.

Bin noch unsicher, ob ich morgen noch einen Versuch wage, und wenn ja, wie. 

Mal sehen. 

Dir viel Erfolg mit dem Ebly, bin auf Deine Eindrücke gespannt, also ein dickes Petri.



PS: Die Tiefe an den von mir beangelten Stellen würde ich auf einen guten Meter schätzen. Bei weniger „Hochwasser” hätte ich eine Stelle neben einem Seerosenfeld beangelt, etwas dichter am Ufer, minimal flacher, aber ich wollte nicht noch mehr Hänger riskieren (konnte die Seerosen heute nicht klar ausmachen).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die „Diagnose”. Metazerkarien also. Sehr häufig bei Rotaugen in/aus der Warnow. Bei anderen Spezies habe ich sie noch nicht wahrgenommen...
> 
> Was ich interessant fand, war, daß ausschließlich Rotaugen gebissen haben. Typischerweise ist an dieser Stelle auch immer eine Rotfeder oder ne Brasse im „Mix”.
> 
> Bin noch unsicher, ob ich morgen noch einen Versuch wage, und wenn ja, wie.
> 
> Mal sehen.
> 
> Dir viel Erfolg mit dem Ebly, bin auf Deine Eindrücke gespannt, also ein dickes Petri.



Tatsächlich fing ich mit Weizen größtenteils Rotaugen, da zeichnet sich ein Trend ab. Ausbleibende Bisse sind ja vielschichtig, aber Fische schwimmen auch Satt zum Futterplatz, vielleicht war das schon das Maximum.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin noch unsicher, ob ich morgen noch einen Versuch wage, und wenn ja, wie.
> QUOTE]
> Ich empfehle unbedingt ans Wasser zu gehen- und vielleicht sogar ohne Plan.
> Nochmals vielen Dank für den Bericht und Petri!
> hG
> Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF:
 Blitzanfrage, ich misch jetzt mein Futter an (trochen ca 1200g), werds auch wie immer machen , aber Deine Salzhinweise kann ich nicht übersehen- kannst Du mir noch rasch Hinweise zur Dosierung geben?


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Gottseidank gabs mitten im Wald viele Stattliche Champignons, zwar ein bisserl grünstichig, aber frisch. Wir mussten nur die komischen Schuppen vom Hut abkratzen.
> Ein Festmahl!



Bis du dir sicher, dass das Champignons waren? Bei grünstichig gehen bei mir die Alarmglocken an!!!!! Kennst du dich gut mit Pilzen aus? Da denke ich doch eher an Knollenblätterpilze!!!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> Bis du dir sicher, dass das Champignons waren? Bei grünstichig gehen bei mir die Alarmglocken an!!!!! Kennst du dich gut mit Pilzen aus? Da denke ich doch eher an Knollenblätterpilze!!!



 Keine Angst, das war ein Scherz -Ich habe extra deutlich die wesentlichen Merkmale des grünen Knollenblätterpilzes beschrieben.
 Hätt ich deutlicher mit Smilie  markieren sollen.

 Wir nehmen nur Pilze die wir sicher identifizieren können mit,
 und nur Röhrlinge.

*Ukel hat recht: Wenn man sich nicht 100% sicher ist bei Pilzen, nicht mitnehmen, niemals.* Das kann sehr gefährlich sein -ich rede nicht von einer Magenverstimmung.

 Sorry nochmal für den missverständlichen Scherz,

 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann bin ich ja wieder beruhigt, alles gut |wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ FF:
> Blitzanfrage, ich misch jetzt mein Futter an (trochen ca 1200g), werds auch wie immer machen , aber Deine Salzhinweise kann ich nicht übersehen- kannst Du mir noch rasch Hinweise zur Dosierung geben?



Da war ich schon im LALA-LAnd. 50g bis 100g auf diese Menge schaden nicht. Momentan eher die 50g ansteuern, nachher, im Dez. ruhig mit 100g probieren. Es darf ruhig sehr salzig schmecken, ist überhaupt kein Problem für die Fischies.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Start ist gemacht Freunde. Georg, ich habe dein Bild verflecht, no problemo oder? 







Endeutig, das meinte ich auch so, das ist Holländisch für Anfänger! ( Beta-Struggle)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir Haken nach.. schönes Wortspiel[emoji106]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wir Haken nach.. schönes Wortspiel[emoji106]



So war das auch gedacht. :q

Mir fehlen halt nur zündende Ideen. Köder testen, Methoden vergleichen ( was unter Umständen besser funktionieren kann), dann hatte ich den Gedanken Futter zu vergleichen, aber das ist in abgewandelter Form schon eine Idee. Jahreszeiten und Fische wäre noch sowas.

Es gibt ja sovieles, aber wenn du auf es brauchst, kommst du nicht drauf. |kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF, kein Problem. 

@ Ruhrfischer: ja, seh ich auch so. Zum Glück kein „Hacken”, der ja auch gerne von Anglern in Foren verwendet wird ;-) 
^ist natürlich nicht als Kritik an Dir, FF, gemeint ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF, kein Problem.
> 
> @ Ruhrfischer: ja, seh ich auch so. Zum Glück kein „Hacken”, der ja auch gerne von Anglern in Foren verwendet wird ;-)
> ^ist natürlich nicht als Kritik an Dir, FF, gemeint ;-)



Nö du, bin ich bei dir. Abhacken ist der Klassiker.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber nur, wenn der Hacken an der Schnurr hängt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Schneider sind auch Leute.
> 
> Gestern mit Susanne das erste mal dieses Jahr am Wasser gewesen. Eingepackt nur das nötigste. Zwei Sitzkiepen, zwei große Rutentaschen mit mehreren Angeln, große Futterwanne und Akkuschrauber zum Futter anrühren, zwei Gerätetaschen mit Kleinkram, 10 Beutel Fertigfutter nebst verschiedenen Lockstoffen, Pellets und kleinen Boilies plus Mistwürmer und 5 Liter Maden.
> 
> Dabei hatten wir jeder eine Rute; Susanne eine Feeder  und ich einen Winklepicker (Bin auf Fantastic Fishing reingefallen). Paar Maden und etwas Futter. Susanne hat auch 3 Fischlein eingenetzt und bei mir war trotz allem schönes Wetter. Außer eine Wollhandkrabbe und ein abgezwicktes Vorfach konnte ich die Sonne geniessen.
> Schön war es trotzdem mal wieder am Wasser zu sein. Euch wünsche ich mehr Glück.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz



Kann ich nachvollziehen: auf eine Rute verzichten - okay. Aber die „Kleinteile” auf das absolut Notwendige zu beschränken fällt mir extrem schwer.

Immerhin bekomme ich jetzt meinen Kleinkram incl. Köder und Futter komplett in eine mittelgroße Tasche, dazu kommen dann die Rute (-n), Unterfangkescher, Klapphocker und einfache Rutenhalter.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF: Köervergleiche finde ich super spannend in dem Kontext weil sie in mehreren zufällig ausgewählten Gewässern Deutschlands von verschiedentlich versierten Anglern benutzt werden. Dadurch kann man verdeutlichen, da manche Köder nicht überall fangen-  oder das Erbse mit Ananas tatsächlich ein Plötzenmagnet ist oder oder oder... so oddr so find ich es spannend mit an Board zu sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @FF: Köervergleiche finde ich super spannend in dem Kontext weil sie in mehreren zufällig ausgewählten Gewässern Deutschlands von verschiedentlich versierten Anglern benutzt werden. Dadurch kann man verdeutlichen, da manche Köder nicht überall fangen-  oder das Erbse mit Ananas tatsächlich ein Plötzenmagnet ist oder oder oder... so oddr so find ich es spannend mit an Board zu sein



Darum geht es auch. Es wird sonst einfach zuviel Erwartet und soll aufzeigen das nicht alles, vor allem nicht überall funktioniert. Die Leute rennen ja schon wie Doof in den Laden wegen Method Feedern, weil sie den Stuss aus den Karpfen Puffs glauben, da werden die Leute auch mal wieder geerdet.

Allgemein suggeriert die Industrie gegenüber dem Friedfischangeln ein komplett verdrehtes Bild. Von der Kiepe und LKW-Ladung Tackle, bis hin zu 5 Boxen mit Miniboilies. Alles wird dann am Gewässer mit Dauerfeuerbesatz gedreht und jeder glaubt den Kram.

Es ist doch alles ganz anders, weder so aufwendig, noch kompliziert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit MF hatte ich bisher nicht einen Biss -.-
Was logischerweise aber auch dazu geführt hat, dass ich es nicht wirklich hingebungsvoll und lange probiert habe. Wenn man mit teurem Methodfeederfutter und pop up nix fängt aber der Kumpel auf Mais 3 Karpfen zwischen 6 und 12 Pfund rauszieht zweifelt man einfach an der Methode bzw the method


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit MF hatte ich bisher nicht einen Biss -.-
> Was logischerweise aber auch dazu geführt hat, dass ich es nicht wirklich hingebungsvoll und lange probiert habe. Wenn man mit teurem Methodfeederfutter und pop up nix fängt aber der Kumpel auf Mais 3 Karpfen zwischen 6 und 12 Pfund rauszieht zweifelt man einfach an der Methode bzw the method



Die Methode funktioniert schon, ich habe damit ausschließlich gute Fische gefangen, viele Brassen und einige große Alande ( auch Karpfen bis 20 Pfund). Aber sie ist eben nicht so effektiv wie gern verkauft.

Der Sinn dahinter ist ja eigentlich mit sehr nährwertigem Futter den Fisch an den Platz zu führen und mit einem Boilie den Fisch zu fangen. Nichts mit Wochenlang vorfüttern, das Verfremdet den Sinn der Methode per se, weil du dann auch ganz einfach mit Festblei fischen kannst.

Es ist irgendwas zwischen Stalking und selektivem Feedern, nur sitzt du dir unter Umständen den Arsch wund, weil der Bestand an Fisch eben nicht so hoch und stark ist.

https://www.16er-haken.de/wettkampffutter-fuer-brassen/


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weizen, die Dritte.

War heute Vormittag noch mal mit dem am Sonntag gekochten Weizen unterwegs. Etwa 250m von meiner gestrigen „Location” entfernt an einem Torfloch-Komplex, der auch mit der Warnow verbunden ist.

Bin etwas später los als geplant (das Bett war so schön warm) und hab spontan eine „Schwinge” und die „schwere” Matchrute gegriffen.

Wie üblich erst Kescher montieren, dann per Katapult die geplante Angelstelle mit etwas Weizen anfüttern, dann Montage der Ruten.

Der Start war recht zäh, nur Genuckel an der mit 2 Weizenkörnern bestückten Schwingspitzrute, an der Matchrute (zwei große Maiskörner auf einem recht großen Haken - wollte bei Bedarf schnell auf Tauwurm wechseln können) ein paar Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.
Vermutlich die Rotfeder-Kinderstube...

Hatte immer wieder Hänger, die sich aber gut lösen ließen - das Kraut beginnt abzusterben. Nach einem Tüdel Neumontage der Matchrute: sehr zarter Waggler, statt die Hauptschnur bis zum Haken zu verwenden (mach ich so bei Liftmontage in verkrauteten Gewässern) hab ich  einen fertig gebundenen „Brassenhaken” in Weizen-tauglicher Größe gewählt.

Und plötzlich kamen die Bisse deutlich. Ein kleiner Plötz nach dem nächsten, alle auf 2 Weizenkörner auf dem 16er Haken.
Gegenprobe mit der Schwinge: Bingo, plötzlich kamen auch hier die Bisse schnell und eindeutig.
Noch eine Gegenprobe: ein Maiskorn statt 2 Weizenkörnern - wieder zögerliche Bisse. Rätselhaft. Auf Weizen kamen die Bisse wieder zügig.

Insgesamt gabs etwa  kleine 20 Rotaugen (alle unter 20cm), eine Rotfeder (die dort sonst immer als erste die Köder testen), eine lütte Güster und ganz zum Schluß noch einen Barsch von knapp 20cm (ja, auch auf 2 Weizenkörner, hatte allerdings die Pose etwas weggezogen, war also evtl. noch etwas Bewegung im Weizen).






Torfkuhle, Wasserstand etwas höher als normal, Kraut incl. Seerosen im saisonbedingten Absterben begriffen





So in etwa hab ich die Weizenkörner auf den Haken gebracht.

Die Torfkuhlen sind definitiv fischreich, auch wegen der Verbindung zum Fluß.





Interessante Stellen wie diese ^ hier sind aber vom Ufer aus nur schwer zu beangeln, die Hängergefahr ist mir zu groß. 
Es gab einiges an Aktivität von größeren Fischen (Karpfen?) zu beobachten, aber immer an eher unzugänglichen Stellen. 
Die Torflöcher werden relativ stark befischt und erfahrene Fische meiden offenbar die von Anglern problemlos erreichbaren Stellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei mir wollte heute kein einziger Fisch auch nur im Ansatz den Weizen. Aber was anderes:

Bindest du deine Haken selber? :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht, danke!
Macht mir schmerzlich bewusst dass ich dies Wochenende  nicht ans wasser komme :c


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Bindest du deine Haken selber? :q



Normalerweise ja. Das ist jetzt (glaub ich, bin mir nicht sicher) der bereits gebunden gekaufte Plättchenhaken aus Altbestand.
Langsam bekomme ich Probleme mit den Augen, noch vor ein paar Jahren war Knotenbinden gar kein Thema, jetzt wirds wohl Zeit für ne Brille ;-)

Meistens verwende ich Öhrhaken, auch in sehr kleinen Größen und habe ziemlich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Palomarknoten gemacht, auch mit feiner Schnur, kleinen Haken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Normalerweise ja. Das ist jetzt (glaub ich, bin mir nicht sicher) der bereits gebunden gekaufte Plättchenhaken aus Altbestand.
> Langsam bekomme ich Probleme mit den Augen, noch vor ein paar Jahren war Knotenbinden gar kein Thema, jetzt wirds wohl Zeit für ne Brille ;-)
> 
> Meistens verwende ich Öhrhaken, auch in sehr kleinen Größen und habe ziemlich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Palomarknoten gemacht, auch mit feiner Schnur, kleinen Haken.



Die erste Wicklung liegt schon knapp über dem Plättchen, in 9 von 10 Fällen wird dieser Haken bei starker Gegenwehr sich von der Schnur lösen. Da rutscht das ganze Gebammel einfach rüber. Dieses Problem hatte ich eine lange Zeit mit sehr feinen, kleinen Haken. Da muss die Vorfachschnur sehr Dünn sein, sonst kannst du das komplett vergessen mit herausheben oder Druck machen.

Sieht auf dem Bild genauso aus, kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die erste Wicklung liegt schon knapp über dem Plättchen, in 9 von 10 Fällen wird dieser Haken bei starker Gegenwehr sich von der Schnur lösen. Da rutscht das ganze Gebammel einfach rüber. Dieses Problem hatte ich eine lange Zeit mit sehr feinen, kleinen Haken. Da muss die Vorfachschnur sehr Dünn sein, sonst kannst du das komplett vergessen mit herausheben oder Druck machen.
> 
> Sieht auf dem Bild genauso aus, kann aber auch täuschen.



Ja, gut möglich. Ich seh morgen mal nach, ob es mein „Fabrikat” oder der gekaufte Vorfachhaken auf dem Foto ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, gut möglich. Ich seh morgen mal nach, ob es mein „Fabrikat” oder der gekaufte Vorfachhaken auf dem Foto ist.



Hat mir schon ein paar Fische gekostet, sieht man bei gekauften Haken auch häufiger mal. Da geht die Schwinspitze gleich vor Frust Richtung Gesicht.

Im Übrigen wirst du jetzt berühmt! :vik:






Ich versuch die den "Knipser" Namentlich zu erwähnen. Ich werde auch irgendwo auf der Homepage für jeden Helfer Credits anlegen. Wirf das ganze Projekt mal was ab, ( Tackle Tests) dann werdet ihr natürlich als erstes in betracht gezogen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, danke!
> Macht mir schmerzlich bewusst dass ich dies Wochenende  nicht ans wasser komme :c



Danke, Alex. 
Sorry wegen Deiner Terminprobleme, ich hoffe, Du findest die Tage ein paar freie Stunden...

Morgen hätt ich Zeit, aber die Gewässer in meiner Nähe sind sicher überlaufen. Vielleicht fahr ich an ein Flüßchen, das ich noch nie beangelt habe.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hat mir schon ein paar Fische gekostet, sieht man bei gekauften Haken auch häufiger mal. Da geht die Schwinspitze gleich vor Frust Richtung Gesicht.
> 
> Im Übrigen wirst du jetzt berühmt! :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich versuch die den "Knipser" Namentlich zu erwähnen. Ich werde auch irgendwo auf der Homepage für jeden Helfer Credits anlegen. Wirf das ganze Projekt mal was ab, ( Tackle Tests) dann werdet ihr natürlich als erstes in betracht gezogen!




Ruhm und Ehre, danke, kann ich gut gebrauchen ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit MF hatte ich bisher nicht einen Biss -.-
> Was logischerweise aber auch dazu geführt hat, dass ich es nicht wirklich hingebungsvoll und lange probiert habe. Wenn man mit teurem Methodfeederfutter und pop up nix fängt aber der Kumpel auf Mais 3 Karpfen zwischen 6 und 12 Pfund rauszieht zweifelt man einfach an der Methode bzw the method



MF ist meine bevorzugte Sache im sehr zeitgen Frühjahr, wenn es im Flachwasser langsam wieder losgeht. Das Futter beschaffe ich mir jetzt bei den Discountern. Billigste Spekulatius und Lebkuchen. Fein reiben und mit wenig Paniermehl zu Grundfutter vermischen. An die kleine Teigspirale kommt dann ein harter Teig aus den gleichen Bestandteilen plus einer ordentlichen Ladung gekörnter Brühe. 

Je länger es richtig kalt war, desto besser steigen alle möglichen FF darauf ein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ruhm und Ehre, danke, kann ich gut gebrauchen ;-)



Ach wat, ich möchte aber schon die Credits geben, ihr macht das ja ohne weiteres, selbstlos. Ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit, daher weiß ich das auch entsprechend anzuerkennen.

Zumal deine Bilder tatsächlich ziemlich gut sind! Gewollt oder glück beim Knipsen? Klasse jedenfalls!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> MF ist meine bevorzugte Sache im sehr zeitgen Frühjahr, wenn es im Flachwasser langsam wieder losgeht. Das Futter beschaffe ich mir jetzt bei den Discountern. Billigste Spekulatius und Lebkuchen. Fein reiben und mit wenig Paniermehl zu Grundfutter vermischen. An die kleine Teigspirale kommt dann ein harter Teig aus den gleichen Bestandteilen plus einer ordentlichen Ladung gekörnter Brühe.
> 
> Je länger es richtig kalt war, desto besser steigen alle möglichen FF darauf ein.




Würde Deine Mischung auch mit einer „konventionellen” flachen Method-Feeder anstelle der Teigspirale funktionieren?
Hab mir vor ein paar Jahren mal welche besorgt, aber noch nie probiert.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo du das Futter drauf, oder reinpackst ist egal. Ich bevorzuge Methodfeeder, so um 1 oz. schwer, weil die klassischen Spiralen entweder gar kein Gewicht haben, oder mir zu derbe Bomben sind. Und die 1 oz. reicht bei Haken Gr. 10 locker für den Selbsthakeffekt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wo du das Futter drauf, oder reinpackst ist egal. Ich bevorzuge Methodfeeder, so um 1 oz. schwer, weil die klassischen Spiralen entweder gar kein Gewicht haben, oder mir zu derbe Bomben sind. Und die 1 oz. reicht bei Haken Gr. 10 locker für den Selbsthakeffekt.



Danke! So um die 1 Unze herum oder minimal mehr haben meine wohl. Mal sehen, ob ich die richtige Konsistenz hinkriege. 
Im flachen Wasser (also auf Sicht) testen, ob das Futter langsam bröckelt vom Feeder, wenn man den gefüllten Feeder von Hand hineinwirft oder gibts einen besseren Test?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf Sicht im Flachwasser reicht. Oder halt zu Hause im Spülbecken. Ich mache mir mein
 MF-Futter gerne schon am Vortag an und gebe es dann in einen Zip Loc Beutel. Dann kann es gut durchziehen und wir minimal bindiger - dann taugt es mir am Angeltag. Mir ist es lieber, wenn es eher etwas langsam zerfällt, da ich seltener werfe, um weniger Krawall am Platz zu haben. Der ist weniger gefragt, wenn die Fische im noch kalten Wasser noch etwas träger und scheuer sind. Man kann auch sehr dezent beim ersten Wurf lose beifüttern, um so etwas wie eine Futterplätzchen zu bekommen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, Andal! Zip-Locs nehm ich auch gerne für Liquidized Bread. Werd die „Method” mal probieren. Die häufig propagierten Fischmehl-basierten Minipellets als Method-Füllung sind nicht meins.
Danke und Dir ein gutes Wochenende, Georg.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die häufig propagierten Fischmehl-basierten Minipellets als Method-Füllung sind nicht meins.



Auf Handhabung oder Fangergebnis bezogen ?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auf Handhabung oder Fangergebnis bezogen ?



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich nun als „Schützer” gelte: der Gedanke, daß die Industrie gezielt anderweitig nicht verwertbare Fische fängt, nur, um sie zu Fischmehl zu zermahlen, bereitet mir Unbehagen.
Und nur zum Verständnis: die Verwertung von Fischabfall aus der „normalen” Fischerei zu Fischmehl ist lobenswert.

Als Vergleich: Holzpellets und -Späne aus Sägewerksabfällen zum Heizen find ich super, wenn aber „gute, gesunde” Bäume gefällt werden, nur um Pellets aus ihnen zu machen, seh ich das ähnlich kritisch wie das gezielte Fischen auf „Fischmehl”.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen-  wäre schön wenn man erkennen könnte, ob fischmehl aus abfällen oder eben aus massenfängen nur zu dem Zweck besteht - wobei ersteres dann deutlich teurer werden dürfte
*ed*
Zum Holz bleibt mir zu sagen was mir mal ein Förster erzählt hat: durch Altpapierwiederverwendung etc. sind die Holzpreise stark gesunken, erst durch das aufkommen der Pelletheizungen wurde das besser. Mit mehr einnahmen kann man die Wälder besser pflegen-  insofern sehe ich das nicht ganz so kritisch - auch wenn ich deine Argumentation gut nachvollziehen kann


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich nun als „Schützer” gelte



Nee Georg, alles gut.. wenn du das für dich so handhabst, ist das doch nur legitim und konsequent... ehrlich.

Sehe dich damit nicht als dubios missionierenden Kreuzritter im Kampf zur Aufrechterhaltung der dt. Scheinheiligkeit [emoji3]


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um solche Diskussionen in einem angemessenen Rahmen zu führen sollten wir einen IRC Kanal eröffnen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hoffentlich nicht off-topic: meine Fischmehl-Bedenken hin oder her - gibst denn empfehlenswerte Pellets (oder kleine Boilies...) auf anderer Basis?
Suche immer noch eher selektive, also größere Hakenköder für das Friedfisch-Angeln.
Zielfische wären eher unbestimmt, Schleie, Karpfen, klar, aber auch andere größere Friedfische. 
Also keine 24mm-Boilies oder so etwas, mir schwebt eher so die Richtung 10-16mm vor. Da sollten dann handlange Plötz und Rotfedern aus dem Rennen sein.
Der gute alte Tauwurm hat mir zuviel (in diesem Fall unerwünschten) Beifang in Form von Mini-Barschen gebracht. 
Frolic hab ich ein paar Mal probiert, immer ohne Erfolg. Aber zerkleinert und dem Anfütter-Futter beigemischt scheint das Zeugs ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Pellets und Boilies haben ja den Vorteil, daß man sie praktisch „instant” nutzen kann, ohne große Vorbereitungszeit. Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt aus meiner Perspektive.

Ideen? Vorschläge? Erfahrungen?

Petri, Georg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen-  wäre schön wenn man erkennen könnte, ob fischmehl aus abfällen oder eben aus massenfängen nur zu dem Zweck besteht - wobei ersteres dann deutlich teurer werden dürfte
> *ed*
> Zum Holz bleibt mir zu sagen was mir mal ein Förster erzählt hat: durch Altpapierwiederverwendung etc. sind die Holzpreise stark gesunken, erst durch das aufkommen der Pelletheizungen wurde das besser. Mit mehr einnahmen kann man die Wälder besser pflegen-  insofern sehe ich das nicht ganz so kritisch - auch wenn ich deine Argumentation gut nachvollziehen kann



Ja, es hat alles Vor- und Nachteile. Gibt ja auch eine Unmenge an Windbruch-Holz, das im Sägewerk nicht mehr vernünftig verwertet werden kann. Nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Pellets auf Fischmehlbasis funktionieren recht gut, nur leider nicht an jedem Gewässer. From Hero to Zero. Die Einfachheit der Benutzung, aber auch die hohe Lockwirkung wissen schon zu überzeugen, nur ist der Fischbestand als solches Entscheidend.

Ich fange mehr große Brassen mit klassischem Feedern, weil die Futtermengen und Beigaben besser gesteuert werden können. Beim MF dagegen ist Lebenfutter/Köder schon Kappes, weil diese sich in die Rippen ziehen und das Futter sofort sprengen, Fazit ist dann ein leerer Korb, weil beim Aufprall alles auseinander bröselt.

Auch beim Futter für den Method Feeder kann es schwieriger werden. Gleiche Mischung im Sommer löst sich gut wegen warmen Wasser, im Winter wird sie gar fester und kein Fisch zieht den Boilie aus diesem Beton. Du wirst nur Fehlbisse und Schnurschwimmer haben.

Selektiver Köder:

Hundekaustange rund, am Pelletband ( kann super geteilt werden, liegt dann auch bei 10mm ca. hält gut und dergleiche, verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen). Ist eine Waffe! Auch große Pellets wissen zu überzeugen, Hailbut in 10mm brachte mir gute Fische. Miniboilies sind immer eine Bank.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu den Futterpellets.

Die hier benützen ein Freund und ich seit drei Jahren für unsere Karpfen, Schleien und Brassen. Nix Fischmehl, aber sehr effektiv und über den Preis muss man auch nicht klagen.

https://www.baywa.de/shop/produkte/...rpfen-intensiv-4-mm-fischfutter-25-kg-2148370


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Zu den Futterpellets.
> 
> Die hier benützen ein Freund und ich seit drei Jahren für unsere Karpfen, Schleien und Brassen. Nix Fischmehl, aber sehr effektiv und über den Preis muss man auch nicht klagen.
> 
> https://www.baywa.de/shop/produkte/...rpfen-intensiv-4-mm-fischfutter-25-kg-2148370



Tatsächlich hatte ich genau jene auf der To-Do List! Sind als "lose feed" auch gut zu gebrauchen oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch als Hakenköder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch als Hakenköder?



Also 4mm wirst du wohl schlecht auf den Haken oder Pelletband kriegen. MIt 6mm geht es sich noch gerade so aus! Man kann aber Hailbutpellets oder andere Pellets anbieten am Haar ab genannter Größe gut einsetzen. Pelletfeeder oder Pelletwaggler sind da wohl recht interessante Kandidaten für!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hatte ich genau jene auf der To-Do List! Sind als "lose feed" auch gut zu gebrauchen oder?



Ich habe sie auch schon mit der Zwille geschossen, fliegen halt wegen der Größe nicht so weit, ähnlich wie Maden. Aber auch angefeuchtet, 1 min pro mm, kann man z.B. mit dem Nash Ball Maker, gute Futterkugeln anfertigen, die dann natürlich weiter gehen. Haut wunderbar hin. Für Flussangler ist da auch ein Baitdropper eine feine Hilfe.

Solche "Ballenpressen" kann man auch leicht selber bauen. Einfach in der Apotheke eine sog. "Blasenspritze 100 ml" holen und den Boden abschneiden. Fertig ist eine Presse für zylindrische Bollen aus Grundfutter und Pellets.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also 4mm wirst du wohl schlecht auf den Haken oder Pelletband kriegen. MIt 6mm geht es sich noch gerade so aus! Man kann aber Hailbutpellets oder andere Pellets anbieten am Haar ab genannter Größe gut einsetzen. Pelletfeeder oder Pelletwaggler sind da wohl recht interessante Kandidaten für!



Das geht durchaus, kleine Gummis aus der Kieferorthopädi für Zahnspangen. #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das geht durchaus, kleine Gummis aus der Kieferorthopädi für Zahnspangen. #6



Und was glaubst du, was ich nutze? :vik: Die sind aber in der kleinsten Größe für 4mm Pellets auch nicht der Hit! Ähnlich gelagert für Wurm am Haar, die sind nicht steif genug, zu flexibel.



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe sie auch schon mit der Zwille geschossen, fliegen halt wegen der Größe nicht so weit, ähnlich wie Maden. Aber auch angefeuchtet, 1 min pro mm, kann man z.B. mit dem Nash Ball Maker, gute Futterkugeln anfertigen, die dann natürlich weiter gehen. Haut wunderbar hin. Für Flussangler ist da auch ein Baitdropper eine feine Hilfe.
> 
> Solche "Ballenpressen" kann man auch leicht selber bauen. Einfach in der Apotheke eine sog. "Blasenspritze 100 ml" holen und den Boden abschneiden. Fertig ist eine Presse für zylindrische Bollen aus Grundfutter und Pellets.



Wenn die Pellets sich in der Größe wie Maden schießen lassen, dann sind sie für meine Angelei in 9 von 10 Fällen schon perfekt. Unters Futter gemischt im Körbchen ist ja kein Thema, mit dem Pelletwaggler wirds interessant und auch sehr passig, ähnlich den Hailbutpellets, welche aber Preislich auch nicht ohne sind.

Ist dann nächste Saison ein größeres Thema, jetzt müssen erstmal einige Reste 
verbraucht werden, hier stehen noch 100 Liter Futter und Minimum 150kg Partikel. 

Im Sommer arbeite ich gern mit Maismehlpellets, um den Futterplatz recht lang aktiv zu halten. Zum Feedern schrote ich sie durch den Fleischwolf.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich käme auch nicht auf die Idee, so kleine Pellets als Köder anzubieten. Kleiner als 14 mm kommt mir nicht ans Haar, denn ich will ja Fische und keine Fischlis fangen. 4 mm sind gut um sie zu animieren. Fressen sollen sie den dicken Eumel.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ihr lose und kleine Pellets auf größere Strecken auf einen Platz bringen wollt, da überlegt euch mal die Anschaffung einer Mini-Sbomb. Ich finde die Dinger ideal und sie brauchen auch keine besonderen Spot Ruten, bei der geringen Größe.

https://www.eurocarp.de/spomb-the-spomb-mini-black.html?xploidID=5veju6khtjvb9nej82et3edbp2


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich käme auch nicht auf die Idee, so kleine Pellets als Köder anzubieten. Kleiner als 14 mm kommt mir nicht ans Haar, denn ich will ja Fische und keine Fischlis fangen. 4 mm sind gut um sie zu animieren. Fressen sollen sie den dicken Eumel.



Ist sowieso nicht sinnig, weil selbst auf 10mm schon die kleinste Brasse anspringt. Das sind wohl eher Spielereien.



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ihr lose und kleine Pellets auf größere Strecken auf einen Platz bringen wollt, da überlegt euch mal die Anschaffung einer Mini-Sbomb. Ich finde die Dinger ideal und sie brauchen auch keine besonderen Spot Ruten, bei der geringen Größe.



Habe ich absoluten Nachholbedarf und stellte schon misslich Fest das solch ein Tool nicht schaden kann. Gerade wenn ich um den Method Feeder, etwas weiter draußen, ein bisschen mehr Futter zu liegen haben will.

Was wiegt das Teil gefüllt?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist sowieso nicht sinnig, weil selbst auf 10mm schon die kleinste Brasse anspringt. Das sind wohl eher Spielereien.



Ja manchmal sitzt man da und grübelt, wie die den Schnabel so weit aufbringen!? :q


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich käme auch nicht auf die Idee, so kleine Pellets als Köder anzubieten. Kleiner als 14 mm kommt mir nicht ans Haar, denn ich will ja Fische und keine Fischlis fangen. 4 mm sind gut um sie zu animieren. Fressen sollen sie den dicken Eumel.


Ich würde Fische die im Schnitt 8 kg 
Wiegen nicht als fischis abwerten :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja manchmal sitzt man da und grübelt, wie die den Schnabel so weit aufbringen!? :q



2x 10mm Miniboilie, 6er Haken. 20 cm Brasse, ohne Worte.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich würde Fische die im Schnitt 8 kg
> Wiegen nicht als fischis abwerten :q



So war das auch nicht gemeint. Aber ich bin von der Schiene 12er Schnur und 18er Häkchen seit einiger Zeit vollkommen weg. Nicht das ich nicht damit auch gut gefangen hätte, aber ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es in den seltensten Fällen wirklich nötig ist und die zahlreichen Fluchtmontagen mir viel mehr entsprechen. Zudem muss ich an meinen Gewässern immer mal mit eine guten Barbe im Rhein, oder drallen Karpfen im See rechnen. Lieber fange ich dann auch mal weniger, oder nichts, als dass mir so ein Fisch abreisst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So war das auch nicht gemeint. Aber ich bin von der Schiene 12er Schnur und 18er Häkchen seit einiger Zeit vollkommen weg. Nicht das ich nicht damit auch gut gefangen hätte, aber ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es in den seltensten Fällen wirklich nötig ist und die zahlreichen Fluchtmontagen mir viel mehr entsprechen. Zudem muss ich an meinen Gewässern immer mal mit eine guten Barbe im Rhein, oder drallen Karpfen im See rechnen. Lieber fange ich dann auch mal weniger, oder nichts, als dass mir so ein Fisch abreisst.



Das ging mir gerade beim Einkaufen durch den Kopf, bevorzugte Methode, was ist eigentlich effektiv, und dergleichen.

Es ist doch vielmehr persönlicher Geschmack und eine Frage des Zielfisches. Feines Fischen als Beispiel findet halt auch schnell seine Grenzen wenn du nicht den 400g Fisch an der Leine hast sondern den 5kg Bomber. Dann ist es mit Drillen, sicherem Haken und Spaß schnell vorbei und wird zum Drahtseilakt.

Umgekehrt genauso. Das ist alles einfach nicht starr und stur, sondern angepasst an eigene Vorlieben und Gegebenheiten. Es gibt nicht "Die Methode" und schon gar nicht "Das Futter". Nur im Katalog.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Darum schreibe ich ja auch immer in der "Ich-Form"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum schreibe ich ja auch immer in der "Ich-Form"



Ersten beiden Stunden der Ausbildereignung, wie kann ich konfliktfrei Gespräche führen. Ich-Botschaften senden. Du alter Fuchs. :q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So ist es. Und bloss keinem Kollegen vorschreiben, wie er zu fischen hat.|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So ist es. Und bloss keinem Kollegen vorschreiben, wie er zu fischen hat.|wavey:



Das Schlimmste, was es gibt. Ich wurde oft gemaßregelt, weshalb ich am flachen See nicht mit der Stipprute angel und mit dem weniger effektivem Futterkorb unterwegs bin. Dieses Geleier war jedes mal durchaus nervig.

Schlimmer noch, ich fing meistens sogar mehr, sah nur alt aus, wenn die Fische nicht vom Grund fressen wollten. Seit je her gewöhnte ich mir ab den Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen, besser gesagt, sie von einer Methode zu überzeugen.

Wenn du ein Spezialist gegenüber deiner Sache bist, daran fest hälst, bewundere ich dich eher, weil es wahre Leidenschaft ist. |wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So war das auch nicht gemeint. Aber ich bin von der Schiene 12er Schnur und 18er Häkchen seit einiger Zeit vollkommen weg .


Dito, brauch man nicht wirklich. 
Momentan noch 10er Eisen und 20er Vorfach. 
Brassen gehen auf die 20er Murmeln die für Karpfen gedacht sind. 
Da es bei uns vor Karpfenanglern nur so wimmelt und die allesamt die Fische zurücksetzen war umdenken angesagt. 
Mit dem kleinen zeug komme ich an die Dicken Fische. 
Bis jetzt liegen die größten bei 17+.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: Danke für den Tipp mit den Karpfenpellets!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Nachmittag noch mal los in Sachen Weizen.

Zu einem kleinen See oder großen Teich, den ich vor etwa 6 Jahren zuletzt besucht habe. Viel Kraut, aber dort hab ich die mit Abstand beste Karausche meiner Karriere gefangen ;-)
Bin etwa spät los und fand meine damals bevorzugte Angelstelle besetzt vor. Also weiter. Dummerweise war der Platz, den ich mir dann ausgesucht habe, nicht gerade gut geeignet für die Schwinge.
Also übliches Ritual - Kescher montieren, dann per Katapult die angedachte Angelstelle mit Weizen (immer noch der am letzten Sonntag gekochte) eindecken (sparsam, eher etwas flächig, um die Fische zum Suchen zu animieren).
Matchrute montiert, zwei Körner an den 16er Haken und ab die Post.

Zunächst etwas Genuckel, dann, nachdem ich das kleine Bißanzeigeschrot etwas dichter in Richtung Haken versetzt habe, eindeutiger Biß - ein Plötz von etwa 18cm.
Hab dann trotz der suboptimalen Uferbedingungen die Schwingspitzrute montiert und damit eine kompakte Maiskette als Alternative zum Weizen angeboten.
An der Schwinge tat sich leider gar nichts, vom Einsammeln einiger Wasserpflanzen mal abgesehen.
Mit dem Kraut hatte ich dann auch am Posengeschirr zu tun, etliche klare Bisse brachten nur Pflanzen an die Wasseroberfläche, als ob die Fische Köder, Haken und Vorfach erst diskret um eine Pflanze wickeln, bevor sie vorsichtig vom Weizen kosten.
Zwei kleine Rotaugen kamen noch hinzu, dann wurde es langsam dunkel und für mich „Feierabend”.





Meine heutige Angelstelle mit Schilfgürtel. Das gegenüberliegende Ufer muß ich noch mal in Augenschein nehmen.

Beifang:




Aus einem Busch gepflückt, inclusive Stahlvorfach und Drilling. 
Ich hab etwas feiner gefischt ;-)

Fazit: Weizen hat erneut als Köder funktioniert, auch wenn er auch heute wieder nur die kleinen Plötz zum Zupacken animieren konnte... 
Das Gewässer will ich in der kommenden Woche noch mal besuchen und dann mit etwas mehr Zeit erkunden und beangeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War heute Nachmittag noch mal los in Sachen Weizen.



Schön, das es so gut klappt. Ich schließe mich morgen mit einer Session an, wenn die Zeit es zulässt. Nur Weizen, mit dem Picker, wenig Ausrüstung, nochmals auf Tinca Tinca.

Ich hab ja morgen noch meinen Gewässereinsatz, ob mich danach die Lust packt, weil ich zu Oma noch Mittag essen fahre, wird sich zeigen.

Auch muss ich mit diesem Spot aufpassen, ein Geier wartet nur drauf, das ich dort fütter und er den Tag danach noch was Mitnehmen kann. Er sprach mich letztens auch noch an, das es wohl nur mit Füttern klappt, er aber kein Geld dafür ausgeben will.

Sachen gibts, aber ich werde die Schleien nicht Opfern, schon gar nicht für Konsum, so groß ist das Gewässer fürs Ausschlachten nämlich nicht!


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er sprach mich letztens auch noch an, das es wohl nur mit Füttern klappt, er aber kein Geld dafür ausgeben will.
> !



Solche Leute liebe ich wie Fußpilz,von den anderen die Arbeit ,Zeit und Geld investieren schmarotzen.|krach:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn solchen Zeitgenossen eines verdienen, dann ist's der Titel Schmarotzer des Jahres.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Problem für mich ist nicht mal, das er quasi auf den Moment wartet an jener Stelle zu fischen, die er einfach mal 30 Jahre ignoriert hatte. 

Mein Problem ist einfach, das solche Typen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, alles rauskloppen. Die Fische stellen sich ja auf diesen Futterplatz ein, wenn es doof läuft fängt er sie. Macht er das irgendwann auf einen längeren Zeitraum, dann wars das wieder.

Deswegen brauchen wir einfach Entnahmefenster oder Vollschutz für Fische die seltener Anzutreffen sind. Klar, drauf Angeln ist ja I.O, aber alles rausfressen? Schlimmer als Kormorane. Gerade bei Schleien, die immer weiter aus den Gewässersystemen wegen Karpfen verschwinden kotzt mich das schon gewaltig an.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn solchen Zeitgenossen eines verdienen, dann ist's der Titel Schmarotzer des Jahres.



So einen hatte ich am Wagingersee auch mal. Ptompt hockt er auf dem Platz. Beim nächsten Mal fütterte ich sehr wenig unauffällig, aber nur mit Kies und beim letzten Schuss mit einem Klostein.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Kann ich gut verstehen, Deinen Ärger. Ein paar Leute wollen eben das Geld für die Gewässerkarte wieder „rausangeln”.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> und beim letzten Schuss mit einem Klostein.


funktioniert zuverlässig.:m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

1000%ig!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist total ätzend! Kann man schon mal garstig werden.

Das Babyphon entpuppt sich in seiner Wirkung als elektronischer Bissanzeiger des unterangelten Familienvaters - gerade vollrun gehabt und ein 16 Pfund Baby auf frischer Windel aus dem Bett gezuppelt :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wäre das Ding nicht so Sauber und so eine Perle, ich glaube ich würde Klosteine versenken. Mich ärgert es einfach wegen dieser Gier. Ewig Jammern das nicht mehr gefangen wird, aber nicht genug Hirn vorhanden um zu verstehen, das man die Äste von Obstbäumen wegen der Ernte nächstes Jahr nicht absägt.

Das Schlimmste sind dann immer diese ewigen Ausreden. "Hier ist soviel drin, die siehst du nur nicht." Klar sieht man die nicht mehr, wenn sie 7 Tage die Woche auf dem Pott ausgeschissen wurden und keiner mehr Nachwuchs durchlegen kann.

Da wird dann auf Besatz verwiesen. Geisteskrank sowas. Besatz, weil man glaubt dieser soll das Fressverhalten fördern und nicht dem Bestand helfen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wäre das Ding nicht so Sauber und so eine Perle, ich glaube ich würde Klosteine versenken.



Dann versenke einen Drahtverhau, oder einen ollen Weihnachtsbaum an der Stelle, wo nur du alleine weißt, wo der Strick zum herausziehen versteckt ist. Dann hast du auch gleich die Stelle schön geharkt und scharf gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann versenke einen Drahtverhau, oder einen ollen Weihnachtsbaum an der Stelle, wo nur du alleine weißt, wo der Strick zum herausziehen versteckt ist. Dann hast du auch gleich die Stelle schön geharkt und scharf gemacht.



Danke und wird so auch getan. Weisste was, ich verhagel die ganze Stelle systematisch und lasse mir nur einen kleinen Spalt frei. Nächste Woche nachts mit dem Hund werde ich das tun!

Danke Jungs!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Danke und wird so auch getan. Weisste was, ich verhagel die ganze Stelle systematisch und lasse mir nur einen kleinen Spalt frei.



Der richtige Präsentkorb für ehrlose Gesellen 




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Babyphon entpuppt sich in seiner Wirkung als elektronischer Bissanzeiger des unterangelten Familienvaters - gerade vollrun gehabt und ein 16 Pfund Baby auf frischer Windel aus dem Bett gezuppelt :vik:



Na denn mal Petri..[emoji3]

Ist das Babyphon wenigstens von Delkim?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist total ätzend! Kann man schon mal garstig werden.
> 
> Das Babyphon entpuppt sich in seiner Wirkung als elektronischer Bissanzeiger des unterangelten Familienvaters - gerade vollrun gehabt und ein 16 Pfund Baby auf frischer Windel aus dem Bett gezuppelt :vik:



Fettes Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der richtige Präsentkorb für ehrlose Gesellen



Ich werde mir einfach die Stelle mit dem Schnurclip makieren, die Entfernung merken, einen unverkennbaren Punkt auf 1x1 Meter angeln.

Das Doofe, ich kann ja beim Verein auch keine Maßnahmen ansprechen ( das Gewässer kippte ja vor wenigen Jahren erst um). Es gehen ja alle davon aus, das es dort keinen Fisch mehr gibt. Bring ich den Tümpel jetzt wieder regional ins Gespräch, na dann gute Nacht.

Ist schon komisch, ich gönne jedem seinen Fang, aber bei rücksichtslosem Abschlagen wird mir anders.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist total ätzend! Kann man schon mal garstig werden.
> 
> Das Babyphon entpuppt sich in seiner Wirkung als elektronischer Bissanzeiger des unterangelten Familienvaters - gerade vollrun gehabt und ein 16 Pfund Baby auf frischer Windel aus dem Bett gezuppelt :vik:



Der gute Weizen war auch wieder mit von der Partie?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der gute Weizen war auch wieder mit von der Partie?



DAS gute Feierabendweizen - fängt! Mit Avent geht auch ohne Delkim!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch, ich gönne jedem seinen Fang, aber bei rücksichtslosem Abschlagen wird mir anders.



Im Fach Nachhaltiges Verhalten sind einige halt gleich mehrfach hintereinander sitzengeblieben..



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Doofe, ich kann ja beim Verein auch keine Maßnahmen ansprechen ( das Gewässer kippte ja vor wenigen Jahren erst um). Es gehen ja alle davon aus, das es dort keinen Fisch mehr gibt. Bring ich den Tümpel jetzt wieder regional ins Gespräch, na dann gute Nacht.



Eben.. Pandora's Büchse lieber geschlossen lassen, dann bleibt auch weiterhin die Hoffnung drin.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist eigentlich schade, diese Geheimniskrämerei, aber eben notwendig ;-/

Ab und zu treff ich Angler, die offen und ehrlich rüberkommen, da geb (und nehme) ich dann auch gerne mal ein paar Tipps zu Gewässern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Im Fach Nachhaltiges Verhalten sind einige halt gleich mehrfach hintereinander sitzengeblieben..
> 
> 
> 
> Eben.. Pandora's Büchse lieber geschlossen lassen, dann bleibt auch weiterhin die Hoffnung drin.



Und das wurmt mich am Meisten, ich laufe immer Gefahr, weil ich meine Angelei ja auch publiziere, mir ein dickes Ei ins Nest zu legen. Auf der anderen Seite bleibt aber die Hoffnung, weil einfach bequemes Angeln dort nicht Möglich ist.

Irgendwann fällt der Groschen aber eh, es reicht ja schon das mich jemand dort Angeln gehen sehen hat. Muss man mit Leben, eine Chance auf Besserung hast du erst, wenn die Generation "Totalfraß" das zeitliche Segnet. Möglicherweise wird dann auch wieder eine anglerfreundliche Handhabung einen Weg in die Allgemeinheit finden. Solange wie diese Eierköpfe in vertretenden Funktionen weiterhin ihrer Fleischmacherpolitik vertreten muss man eben die Pobacken zusammen kneifen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein Angelkumpel von mir, nicht unbedingt ein großer Fleischmacher aber er nimnt schonmal gerne was mit fing mal eine große Schleie (ich glaube knapp 40cm) - er frug mich nach dem Schonmaß und ich sagte 45cm weil ich wusste er würde sie mitnehmen-  und wenn er das rechte Schonmaß nicht weiß ist er da selber schuld


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Angelkumpel von mir, nicht unbedingt ein großer Fleischmacher aber er nimnt schonmal gerne was mit fing mal eine große Schleie (ich glaube knapp 40cm) - er frug mich nach dem Schonmaß und ich sagte 45cm weil ich wusste er würde sie mitnehmen-  und wenn er das rechte Schonmaß nicht weiß ist er da selber schuld



Tincas Mindestmaß ist hier 25cm, kann ich nicht verstehen, gar nicht, überhaupt nicht.

Karpfen 40cm, okay, der ist dann auch in der genau richtigen Küchengröße.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und das wurmt mich am Meisten, ich laufe immer Gefahr, weil ich meine Angelei ja auch publiziere, mir ein dickes Ei ins Nest zu legen. Auf der anderen Seite bleibt aber die Hoffnung, weil einfach bequemes Angeln dort nicht Möglich ist.



Such dir doch jemand, der gut und gerne zeichnet. Dann veröffentlichst du "kritische" Örtlichkeiten nur noch per Kunstwerk. Da habt ihr dann beide etwas davon. Du die Diskretion und der Künstler eine Plattform für seine Werke. Gute Illustratoren sind auch nicht ungefragt und wer das kann, freut sich sicher über Betrachter... außerdem wäre es auch mal etwas ganz und gar anderes, was man sonst nur in guten Büchern findet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Angelkumpel von mir, nicht unbedingt ein großer Fleischmacher aber er nimnt schonmal gerne was mit fing mal eine große Schleie (ich glaube knapp 40cm) - er frug mich nach dem Schonmaß und ich sagte 45cm weil ich wusste er würde sie mitnehmen-  und wenn er das rechte Schonmaß nicht weiß ist er da selber schuld



Schleien kann ich sowieso nicht essen, viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu schön. Mein Onkel selbst, der ist auch so ein totaler Goldzahnkormoran, meine Überzeugungsarbeit gegenüber Bestand und Nachhaltigkeit wird einfach nicht verstanden. Die hatten früher ganz andere Verhältnisse und andere Fänge. 

Wenn ich ihm dann erkläre, das es eben jetzt nicht mehr so ist, weil ihr die Grundlage damals zerstört habt, sehe ich nur Fragezeichen in seinen Augen. Nicht die hellste Kerze auf dem Kuchen, aber ein sehr lieber Mensch. Da fehlt das grundsätzliche Wissen, aber es ist eben auch das klar verankerte Generationending.

Geschichte dazu:

Ich war mit ihm zusammen angeln, ich gab mir jede Mühe keinen großen Fisch zu fangen. Klappte auch sehr gut. Gegen Ende, am Abend, verneigte sich der Carp-Picker dann. Ich erkannte sofort eine sehr gute Schleie. 

Er war sofort wuschig, weil er wusste, das es sein Fisch sein würde, weil ich selten entnehme. Die Luft war zum Zerreißen, ich spürte den Hunger in ihm.

Hab ich einfach die Bremse zugemacht und der Fisch schlitze aus. :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Such dir doch jemand, der gut und gerne zeichnet. Dann veröffentlichst du "kritische" Örtlichkeiten nur noch per Kunstwerk. Da habt ihr dann beide etwas davon. Du die Diskretion und der Künstler eine Plattform für seine Werke. Gute Illustratoren sind auch nicht ungefragt und wer das kann, freut sich sicher über Betrachter... außerdem wäre es auch mal etwas ganz und gar anderes, was man sonst nur in guten Büchern findet.



Ich kannte einen guten Künstler, der sich halb Tot soff, weil sein Handwerk nicht den Stellenwert erhielt, den er sich erhoffte. Der malt nur noch Bierpullen! :q

Den Teichbericht baue ich gerade von der Struktur her um, das auch ja niemand den Ort erkennt.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal Petri zu den "Weizen-Fischies"!!!

Zum anderen hab ich solche Probleme zum Glück nicht!!! Andererseits ist es an einem Fluss auch ein wenig anders, da sich die Fischies doch sehr verteilen und es eigentlich "den Hotspot" nicht gibt!!! Sicher gibt es bessere und schlechtere Stellen, aber wenn man ein wenig Gewässerkenntnis (was in meinen Augen immer völlig unterschätzt wird) hat, findet man immer eine gute Stelle, auch wenn die bevorzugte mal "besetzt" ist!!!

Sollte ich mal jemanden sehen, der sich einen Platz füttert, (Ist bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen) dann würde ich den Platz schon aus Respekt vor dem Kollegen nicht beangeln! Ich kann mich doch nicht ins gemachte Nest setzen!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri zu den "Weizen-Fischies"!!!
> 
> Zum anderen hab ich solche Probleme zum Glück nicht!!! Andererseits ist es an einem Fluss auch ein wenig anders, da sich die Fischies doch sehr verteilen und es eigentlich "den Hotspot" nicht gibt!!! Sicher gibt es bessere und schlechtere Stellen, aber wenn man ein wenig Gewässerkenntnis (was in meinen Augen immer völlig unterschätzt wird) hat, findet man immer eine gute Stelle, auch wenn die bevorzugte mal "besetzt" ist!!!
> 
> Sollte ich mal jemanden sehen, der sich einen Platz füttert, (Ist bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen) dann würde ich den Platz schon aus Respekt vor dem Kollegen nicht beangeln! Ich kann mich doch nicht ins gemachte Nest setzen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Wir sprachen aber nicht von Vorfüttern im klassischem Sinne von mehreren Tagen an einem Spot. Das würde ja auf Dauer bedeuten, das ich fast nirgends Angeln darf weil es Karpfenanglergebiet wäre.

Ich rede eher von Stellen die du befischst, wo du Beifütterst, auch mal 2 Tage und am dritten Tag jemand seine Chance sieht und versucht die Fische gezielt zu fangen und zu essen.

Wir sprechen von Hyänen, nicht Löwen. |supergri|supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das schakalhafte Wesen des Kuckucksanglers


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das schakalhafte Wesen des Kuckucksanglers




Du Vogel. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo wir gerade beim Thema „Vögel” sind: also wenn ich König von Deutschland wär, würde ich alle elektronischen Bißanzeiger auf Vogelstimmen umrüsten lassen per Dekret.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema „Vögel” sind: also wenn ich König von Deutschland wär, würde ich alle elektronischen Bißanzeiger auf Vogelstimmen umrüsten lassen per Dekret.



Ich finde ja die E-Biss Anzeiger am Tag toll, wo der Angler vielleicht 1,00 Meter entfernt sitzt. Meiner Meinung nach sollten diese Technologie um einige Dezibel nach oben entwickelt werden, damit beim ersten Biss besagter Technokrat gleich vom Stuhl fällt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...und mitten im dunkel der Nacht plärrt in der Stille des Waldsees eine Schar Krähen los. Schaurig schön


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> wenn die Generation "Totalfraß" das zeitliche Segnet. Möglicherweise wird dann auch wieder eine anglerfreundliche Handhabung einen Weg in die Allgemeinheit finden



Wenn ich mir daraus:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332408 so einiges  anschaue und grob hochschätze,scheinen da aber evtl. andere Probleme in Form der Generation Pseudoethik nachzuwachsen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir daraus:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332408 so einiges  anschaue und grob hochschätze,scheinen da aber evtl. andere Probleme in Form der Generation Pseudoethik nachzuwachsen.



Ein Phänomen der Minderheiten. Weil alle anderen Zufrieden sind. Ich glaube fest daran, das ein Zurücksetzen der Fische ohne weiteres in Deutschland sich etablieren wird. Die öffentliche Wahrnehmung dem Gegenüber ist doch viel lockerer als oftmals suggeriert.

Ich Angel viel zwischen Menschen, damit meine ich mehrere Hundert über den Verlauft der Zeit, die an mir vorbei schlendern. Die Tendenz ist sogar eher in Richtung "Setzen sie doch lieber zurück". Ich Argumentiere dann auch immer, das ich Angeln als Leidenschaft, Trieb, Feldforschung und recht Selten als Nahrungserwerb sehe. Noch nie kam mir jemand Dumm oder stellte sich Quer.

Das Facebook und Foren gern so seltsame Züge annehmen liegt wohl am Medium und der Distanz in Diskussionen selbst. Der Flow, einfach mal sich Auszutauschen und die Akzeptanz gegenüber anderem Verfahren ist immer geringer. Selbige Leute würden beim Bierchen,  zumindest aber Auge in Auge ganz anders unterwegs sein.

Ich mache mir keine Sorgen ums Angeln, wir sind ja zum Teil auch selbst schuld, wenn wir manche Dinge hinnehmen, die unsere Spielwiesen betreffen. Natura2000 ( Schongebiete) richten sich ja nicht gegen Angler als solches, wir sind nur unmittelbar betroffen, weil wir eben an den Gewässern verkehren. Das ist vielmehr Politik drin.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das pendel schwingt von einem extrem zum anderen und man muss über jeden Froh sein der dort irgendwo in der Mitte verortet werden kann


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Imageproblem #1 der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit ist meiner Meinung/Beobachtung nach der hinterlassene Müll am Gewässer. 

Ärgert mich auch selbst, wenn man zu einem schönen Gewässer zurückkehrt und den „eigenen” Angelplatz zugemüllt vorfindet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das pendel schwingt von einem extrem zum anderen und man muss über jeden Froh sein der dort irgendwo in der Mitte verortet werden kann



Jup, missfällt mir auch Zunehmend. Da äußerst du Vielschichtig deine Meinung ( wie heute zum Rekordkarpfen) und es wird jeder genannte Blickwinkel auf Neid reduziert. Und das ist dann die feine englische Art. |rolleyes



> Imageproblem #1 der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit ist meiner Meinung/Beobachtung nach der hinterlassene Müll am Gewässer.
> 
> Ärgert mich auch selbst, wenn man zu einem schönen Gewässer zurückkehrt und den „eigenen” Angelplatz zugemüllt vorfindet.



Einfacher Müll ist das Eine, Schnurreste dagegen sind eine absolute Katastrophe. Ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung ein Taubpäarchen, das ich Willkommen hieß. Ich nahm zwar die Eier vom Nest, musste viel Sauber machen, ich wollte den Beiden aber die Chance geben. Viele liebe erhalten Tauben nicht, die Tiere kämpfen ums Nackte überleben, wie dem auch sei.

Ich fütterte beide mit Futterresten und wir wurden Freunde. Eines Tages humpelte eine der Beiden. Der Fuß merklich geschwollen. Dann sah ich einen Wirbel. Ich war sehr wütend, weil ich die Schnur nur in den offen Müllsack warft. So musste es passieren.

Ich fing die Taube ein. Es dauerte fast 2 Stunden, die Schnur schnitt sich bis auf den Knorpel. Es war sehr Mühsam. Aber ich konnte Fuß und Vogel retten. Seid diesem Moment wickel ich Schnurreste extra ein. Sammle alles ab was am Wasser liegt und versuche es auch aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, wenn ich es denn sehe!

Da gehen mir Angler nämlich richtig auf den Sack. Ich habe in 5 Jahren nur 1x Schnur im Wasser verloren. Ich Lote, fische mit dünnen Haken, werfe nicht dorthin, wo es Böse endet. Manche dagegen machen sich keine Platte, total unreflektiert und komplett geistig Verschoben. Da liegen teilweise Drillinge und Haken gestapelt am Wasser..........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schnurreste dagegen sind eine absolute Katastrophe



Sind nicht nur für Kleintiere gefährlich, ich wäre deswegen beinahe mal von einem stark zugewucherten Weg an der Spundwand aus in den Kanal gestolpert..

Im Buschwerk auf Fußhöhe Geflechtreste der "wir gehen auf Nummer Totsicher" Stärke..in Camougrün.

Mit Rucksack,Stuhl und Ruten bepackt beste Voraussetzungen für einen Abflug. 

Meine Freundin angelt selber zwar nicht,geht aber nahezu immer mit(Naturbegeistert[emoji3] ) und war von Anfang an wie selbstverständlich darauf bedacht, alle im Umkreis auffindbaren Schnurreste einzusammeln.

Das zurücklassen von Schnur ist hier echt eine Seuche geworden..10 kg Gerödel auf dem Arm aber 5 g Schnurreste mitzunehmen, sind dann Hürden auf Level eines Multiorganversagens..im Kopf beginnend.



geomas schrieb:


> Imageproblem #1 der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit ist meiner Meinung/Beobachtung nach der hinterlassene Müll am Gewässer.
> 
> Ärgert mich auch selbst, wenn man zu einem schönen Gewässer zurückkehrt und den „eigenen” Angelplatz zugemüllt vorfindet.



Wobei sich je nach Gewässer Teile dieser Öffentlichkeit mal zuerst an die eigene Nase fassen sollte.Was hier an Rhein, Ruhr und Kanälen gerade zur Sommersaison abgeht, ist Mülltechnisch einfach nur noch zutiefst asozial...90% der Hinterlassenschaften, sind dort eindeutig der Nichtangelnden Hirnlosfraktion zuzuordnen.

Noch abstruser wirds, wenn die vorbeischippernde Wapo solche Umstände nahezu immer übersieht, dem Spinnangler im Schleusenbereich dafür aber umgehend ein Ticket verpasst..erst diesen Sommer noch gesehen. 

Darauf angesprochen, bekommste noch dumme Antworten.. sollen wir etwa alle Vermüller,illegalen Griller und Wildcamper hier zur Rede stellen? 

Ja..geniale Idee, das Verdienstkreuz am Bande verleihen, wird an Regelbrüchen jedenfalls nix ändern. 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mache mir keine Sorgen ums Angeln, wir sind ja zum Teil auch selbst schuld, wenn wir manche Dinge hinnehmen, die unsere Spielwiesen betreffen. Natura2000 ( Schongebiete) richten sich ja nicht gegen Angler als solches, wir sind nur unmittelbar betroffen, weil wir eben an den Gewässern verkehren. Das ist vielmehr Politik drin.



Auch so ein typisches Beispiel für politische Kompetenz und "Logik" ala D bei EU Vorgaben. 

Wie konnten viele Bereiche eigentlich die ganzen Jahrzehnte über trotz Angler so eine Vielfalt erreichen und auch halten? 

Aber wie du beim anderen Negativbeispiel der Ostsee Verbotszonen ja schon gesehen hast,stimmen da Experten im Landtag ab,ohne diese Verordnung überhaupt richtig gelesen zu haben. 

Und da hast du vollkommen Recht..zum über den Tisch ziehen, gehören immer zwei.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich Angel viel zwischen Menschen, damit meine ich mehrere Hundert über den Verlauft der Zeit, die an mir vorbei schlendern. Die Tendenz ist sogar eher in Richtung "Setzen sie doch lieber zurück". Ich Argumentiere dann auch immer, das ich Angeln als Leidenschaft, Trieb, Feldforschung und recht Selten als Nahrungserwerb sehe. Noch nie kam mir jemand Dumm oder stellte sich Quer.


Das ist ja das irre..wir kommunizieren mit den Leuten am Wasser, klären sie bei Interesse über kursierende Halb-und Unwahrheiten auf, stoßen überwiegend auf Zustimmung oder auch neutrale "mir egal wie und was du machst" Einstellung. 

Aber wehe du triffst auf einen bestimmten Typ Angler.."du musst" "das darfst du nicht" 
"Im Gesetz steht aber.."(gerne wenn dazu mal genau nix steht [emoji23] ) 

Das diskutieren/rechtfertigen hab ich aufgegeben. 

5 bewährte Worte im Umgang mit denen:Einen Schaizz muss ich,Abflug



Als Ausgleich zum gestrigen Spinntag, stand heute eigentlich das abgreifen fetter Kanalrotaugen per Methodfeeder auf dem Plan, der aktuelle 42er PB will geknackt werden[emoji3]  

Um 8 der ernüchternde Blick nach draussen.Fällt ins Wasser..von oben:-(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das zurücklassen von Schnur ist hier echt eine Seuche geworden..10 kg Gerödel auf dem Arm aber 5 g Schnurreste mitzunehmen, sind dann Hürden auf Level eines Multiorganversagens..im Kopf beginnend.



DA fehlt einfach grundlegendes. Leider sind diese Werte und Logik, aber auch normales Denken rares gut. Ich habe es aufgegeben. Diesen Leute muss einfach die Fischereierlaubnis entzogen werden, sobald sie erwischt werden. Alles andere hat keinen Sinn.




> Auch so ein typisches Beispiel für politische Kompetenz und "Logik" ala D bei EU Vorgaben.
> 
> Wie konnten viele Bereiche eigentlich die ganzen Jahrzehnte über trotz Angler so eine Vielfalt erreichen und auch halten?
> 
> Aber wie du beim anderen Negativbeispiel der Ostsee Verbotszonen ja schon gesehen hast,stimmen da Experten im Landtag ab,ohne diese Verordnung überhaupt richtig gelesen zu haben.
> 
> Und da hast du vollkommen Recht..zum über den Tisch ziehen, gehören immer zwei.



Realität und Politik sind doch sowieso 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. So wird anfänglich von einem engagierten Menschen, der sich seine Federn verdienen will in der Politik, ein Komplett verdrehter Machtbock. Die sind alle nicht doof, leider verschwenden sie 95% der Zeit mit Machterhalt und nicht volksnahen Entscheidungen und sinnigen Kompromissen. Ich frage mich bis heute, wie jemand ernsthaft erwägen kann, die Elbe alle 500m im Wechsel zum Schongebiet zu deklarieren. 

Die Elbe als Schiffahrtsgewässer verhindert das Brüten von selten Vögeln an der Uferregion sowieso, weil ein großer Kahn einfach mal alle Nester abräumt. Weiß hier jeder, in der EU und im Landtag checkt man das nicht so.





> Das ist ja das irre..wir kommunizieren mit den Leuten am Wasser, klären sie bei Interesse über kursierende Halb-und Unwahrheiten auf, stoßen überwiegend auf Zustimmung oder auch neutrale "mir egal wie und was du machst" Einstellung.
> 
> Aber wehe du triffst auf einen bestimmten Typ Angler.."du musst" "das darfst du nicht"
> "Im Gesetz steht aber.."(gerne wenn dazu mal genau nix steht [emoji23] )
> 
> Das diskutieren/rechtfertigen hab ich aufgegeben.
> 
> 5 bewährte Worte im Umgang mit denen:Einen Schaizz muss ich,Abflug



Das schlimmste Überhaupt, der Feind im eigenen Bett. Das man untereinander kontrovers diskutieren kann ist doch super, aber oft scheint es mir, das die eigene Vorliebe zum Nonplus-Ultra erklärt wird und alles andere per se verboten werden darf. Siehe Boilies verboten als Köder, anfüttern oder andere Spielchen. Das wird aus reinster Missgunst initiiert, anstelle fachlicher, logischer Kompetenz.

Catch and Release oder Entnahmefenster scheitern ja auch an dieser Verbohrtheit. Wenn jemand seinen Fisch zurücksetzen darf, weshalb sollte man sich daran stören? Es wird niemand in seiner Freiheit beschränkt. Das ging mir noch nie in den Schädel, so ignorant zu sein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> DA fehlt einfach grundlegendes. Leider sind diese Werte und Logik, aber auch normales Denken rares gut. Ich habe es aufgegeben. Diesen Leute muss einfach die Fischereierlaubnis entzogen werden, sobald sie erwischt werden. Alles andere hat keinen Sinn.



Stimmt..lernen durch "Schmerzen" 

Aber erwisch die mal...an nicht wenigen Gewässern hast du in D ja quasi Narrenfreiheit, da könnteste zwischen Futter anmischen und Drill nebenher noch eine Anlage zur Urananreicherung betreiben, ohne dass das jemand groß kümmert...

Entweder kein/zu wenig FA Personal oder durchaus auch berechtigte Angst vor Kontrolltechnischen NoGo Zonen. 

Verständlich..für Stress um Schnurknäuel und Müll die Gesundheit riskieren? 

Polizei hinzuziehen?Wir kommen, nach Aufnahme von Einbruch und Verkehrsunfall in ca. 2 Std..wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt. 

Ok..danke fürs Gespräch 

In der Zeitspanne sind die Übeltäter schon daheim und frisch geduscht vor der Glotze

Und Fischereiaufsicht wie in F oder USA praktiziert, scheitert in D schon im Ansatz..würde ja Geld kosten.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es wird niemand in seiner Freiheit beschränkt. Das ging mir noch nie in den Schädel, so ignorant zu sein.



Toleranz verkommt leider immer mehr zu einer inflationär missbrauchten Phrase,zum Einbahnstraßenmodell..die eigene Art der Denkstruktur und das Handeln als Maßstab, dem alle anderen gefälligst zu folgen haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Toleranz verkommt leider immer mehr zu einer inflationär missbrauchten Phrase,zum Einbahnstraßenmodell..die eigene Art der Denkstruktur und das Handeln als Maßstab, dem alle anderen gefälligst zu folgen haben.



Jup, das liegt in meinen Augen vor allem daran, das jedermann anstelle eines Eindrucks oder dem Verarbeiten einer Information, sofort versucht Schubladen zu bedienen. Auf Schubladen folgen ja bekanntlich Klischees, daraus dann eine festgelegte Meinung ohne Kontext oder Reflektion.

Oft wird auf die Jugend geschimpft, mir scheint aber, das gerade ältere Modelle diese 0 Toleranz Schiene fahren und einfach nur Stumpf und Kadavergehorsam allem Folgen, was der Feudalherr befiehlt.

Es wäre alles so einfach, das Wurmt mich ungemein, gilt aber für vieles im Leben, glaube ich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Werd morgen den Rest des am vorigen Sonntag gekochten Weizen „verbraten”. Mal sehen, ob wieder Plötz Hauptabnehmer sind oder ob überhaupt ein Fisch zum Landgang überredet werden kann. 
Soll ja langsam kälter werden, hoffentlich schlägts den Cypriniden nicht auf den Magen ;-). 






Schön wars im Juni vor 6 Jahren an dem morgen zu befischenden Gewässer ;-)

Mais und Tauwürmer werden als stille Reserve ebenfalls mit ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Werd morgen den Rest des am vorigen Sonntag gekochten Weizen „verbraten”. Mal sehen, ob wieder Plötz Hauptabnehmer sind oder ob überhaupt ein Fisch zum Landgang überredet werden kann.
> Soll ja langsam kälter werden, hoffentlich schlägts den Cypriniden nicht auf den Magen ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön wars im Juni vor 6 Jahren an dem morgen zu befischenden Gewässer ;-)
> 
> Mais und Tauwürmer werden als stille Reserve ebenfalls mit ans Wasser kommen.



Von Samstag zu Sonntag sind die Temperaturen schon sehr stark nach unten gegangen. Inklusive Wetterumschwung Deluxe. Von warm, sonnig, wolkenfrei auf das komplette Gegenteil.

Ich leg mich mal fest, dieses Jahr ist das Wetter einfach reudig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist so. Ich habe jetzt von diversen Kollegen am Wasser gehört, dass dieses Jahr eines der schlechtesten Angeljahre seit Langem war. Passt zum reudigen Wetter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist so. Ich habe jetzt von diversen Kollegen am Wasser gehört, dass dieses Jahr eines der schlechtesten Angeljahre seit Langem war. Passt zum reudigen Wetter.



Ich konnte gestern erst nach 12uhr los. Strahlende Sonne, im Pullover schon zu warm, kein Wind. Es war sehr schön. Ich sitze am Wasser, es dauerte keine 30 Minuten.

Dichte dunkle Wolkendecke, starker kalter Wind, sehr kalt im Pullover. Einfach mal eine 180 Grad Drehung. Das ist alles, aber nicht gut fürs Angeln. Diese Umschwünge sind einfach Mist. Ich konnte innerhalb der ersten Minuten einige kleine Rotaugen fangen, dann war mit Wetterwechsel sofort schicht im Schacht. Ich packte sofort ein, das bringt dann einfach nichts mehr.

Dieses Jahr ist es einfach extrem mit der Unbeständigkeit.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War an dem weiter oben abgebildeten Gewässer und hab den Riesen-Fehler gemacht, dem Wetterbericht zu vertrauen.
Es war etwas wärmer (gefühlt) als angekündigt, aber von Dauerregen war online nix zu lesen.
Naja, paar lütte Plötz auf Weizen/Mais, war trotzdem okay.

PS: Hab statt der üblichen „Flat-Bombs” (Tellerblei) mal ne kleine Arlesey-Bombe probiert und war überrascht: damit war bei vergleichbarem „Schwung” beim Auswerfen deutlich mehr Distanz drin und das Eintauchgeräusch war auch erheblich diskreter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War an dem weiter oben abgebildeten Gewässer und hab den Riesen-Fehler gemacht, dem Wetterbericht zu vertrauen.
> Es war etwas wärmer (gefühlt) als angekündigt, aber von Dauerregen war online nix zu lesen.
> Naja, paar lütte Plötz auf Weizen/Mais, war trotzdem okay.
> 
> PS: Hab statt der üblichen „Flat-Bombs” (Tellerblei) mal ne kleine Arlesey-Bombe probiert und war überrascht: damit war bei vergleichbarem „Schwung” beim Auswerfen deutlich mehr Distanz drin und das Eintauchgeräusch war auch erheblich diskreter.



Erging mir auch so, nur das die Temperaturen um mehr als 6 Grad gesunken waren. Ich hab mir erst überlegt, wieder mal das Szenario aussitzen zu wollen, das tat ich dann aber nicht. Ich packte ein.

Es ist momentan halt so, das die Wetterlagen wie Laune einer Frau sein können. Da lohnen sich Ansitze nicht wirklich, es sei man findet Wetterstabile Zeiträume, so war in den letzten Tagen von Sonnenaufgang bis 12Uhr immer gleiches Wetter und Wolkoenbild.

Ansonsten ist es Vogelwild und nervt ungemein. Entweder man erwischt die Beißphasen oder lutscht Seife.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Erging mir auch so, nur das die Temperaturen um mehr als 6 Grad gesunken waren. Ich hab mir erst überlegt, wieder mal das Szenario aussitzen zu wollen, das tat ich dann aber nicht. Ich packte ein.



Rückzug ist keine Niederlage sondern die taktisch kluge Schonung von Ressourcen 

Diese krassen Umstürze sitzte i.d.R eher Selbstkasteiungsmäßig nach als aus..und das auch noch ohne sonderlich grosse Aussicht auf bessere Noten als ausreichend bis mangelhaft[emoji3]

Mit viel Glück erbarmen sich ein, zwei xs Lütte..das steht zu oft aber in keinem gesunden Verhältnis zum Zeitaufwand. 

Ich hab mir das mal vor Jahren ein paar mal angetan.

Trotziges "Kind" will nicht hören

Jojo Bedingungen wie von dir beschrieben..das ziehste (im dich piesackenden Fangegowahn) jetzt bis zum Ende durch, da MUSS doch noch was laufen.

Am Arxxx..das einzige was da irgendwann kontinuierlich lief,war die eigene Nase.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist wohl eher Raubfisch-Wetter. An der ersten Stelle heute morgen spielten Miniplötzen, etwa fingerlang (die stubsen ja auch gerne mal die Pose an). Dann kam ein Hecht, vielleicht auch ein kräftiger Barsch, und hat für Unruhe an meiner Stelle gesorgt. Bin dann umgezogen.

Oder Döbel-Wetter? Meine erste Dickkopf-Session 2017 steht noch aus.

Hier hab ich letztes Jahr meinen ersten gefangen:





Genau gegenüber, an den Zweigen. Ist dummerweise mit relativ viel Fahrerei verbunden, in meiner Nähe gibts den Döbel höchstens als Zufallsfang.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Rückzug ist keine Niederlage sondern die taktisch kluge Schonung von Ressourcen
> 
> Diese krassen Umstürze sitzte i.d.R eher Selbstkasteiungsmäßig nach als aus..und das auch noch ohne sonderlich grosse Aussicht auf bessere Noten als ausreichend bis mangelhaft[emoji3]
> 
> Mit viel Glück erbarmen sich ein, zwei xs Lütte..das steht zu oft aber in keinem gesunden Verhältnis zum Zeitaufwand.
> 
> Ich hab mir das mal vor Jahren ein paar mal angetan.
> 
> Trotziges "Kind" will nicht hören
> 
> Jojo Bedingungen wie von dir beschrieben..das ziehste (im dich piesackenden Fangegowahn) jetzt bis zum Ende durch, da MUSS doch noch was laufen.
> 
> Am Arxxx..das einzige was da irgendwann kontinuierlich lief,war die eigene Nase.



Ha, Du hast mich erwischt. Ein, zwei, drei Lütte, dafür die Zeit und Fahrerei. Und Dauerregen. 
Mir hats trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Rückzug ist keine Niederlage sondern die taktisch kluge Schonung von Ressourcen
> 
> Diese krassen Umstürze sitzte i.d.R eher Selbstkasteiungsmäßig nach als aus..und das auch noch ohne sonderlich grosse Aussicht auf bessere Noten als ausreichend bis mangelhaft[emoji3]
> 
> Mit viel Glück erbarmen sich ein, zwei xs Lütte..das steht zu oft aber in keinem gesunden Verhältnis zum Zeitaufwand.
> 
> Ich hab mir das mal vor Jahren ein paar mal angetan.
> 
> Trotziges "Kind" will nicht hören
> 
> Jojo Bedingungen wie von dir beschrieben..das ziehste (im dich piesackenden Fangegowahn) jetzt bis zum Ende durch, da MUSS doch noch was laufen.
> 
> Am Arxxx..das einzige was da irgendwann kontinuierlich lief,war die eigene Nase.



Es ist schon so, das Erfahrung vor Unsinn schützt. Ich kann an einer Hand abzählen, das ich so schlechte Bedingungen vorfand wie die letzten 6 Wochen. Natürlich gibt es Gewässer wo dieser Umstand aussen vor ist, bedingt durch deren Schiere Größe.

Wenn aber mit der ersten dezenten Startfütterung kein kleiner Fisch will, dann ist Land unter, dann bedarf es weder falschem Stolz, noch irgendeiner Fantasie.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher Raubfisch-Wetter



Würde ich aus Erfahrung der letzten Spinntage zustimmen, Barsch und Zander laufen trotz dieses ätzenden Wetterpingpong ganz passabel. 

Mein feedernder Spotnachbar dagegen, hat seit Tagen deutlich rückläufige Rotaugenfänge..in Anzahl und Größe. 

4-5 10cm Exemplare in 2 Std, sind für ein Gewässer in dem es eigentlich vor Plötzen wimmelt,nicht wirklich der Hit.

Döbel scheinen deutlich weniger sensibel zu sein..die hiesigen Ruhrtorpedos, hab ich ich in meinen aktiveren Ruhrzeiten,zu den scheinbar unmöglichsten Bedingungen erwischt..nur musste da manchmal umdenken was die Methodenwahl angeht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Methodenwahl ist ein gutes Stichwort - da bin ich häufig am (Selbst-) Zweifeln.

Es gibt zum Beispiel ein Flüßchen hier, das hab ich noch nie beangelt. Den erwähnten Döbel werde ich da wohl eher nicht finden, aber gute Rotaugen sollen drin sein. Und ne Menge Ukelei. Hecht&Barsch, klar, Meer- und Bachforellen auch (wegen den Schönen würd ich zum Beispiel jetzt ungern mit Wurm/Made fischen).

Also wie geh ich an so ein Flüßchen ran? Trotting mit Stickfloat- oder Avon-Pose und Brotflocke? Oder klassisches Ledgering mit leichtem Gepäck?

So wie ich mich kenne, würd ich wohl erst im letzten Moment der einen oder anderen Methode den Vorzug geben und mich dann am Wasser ärgern, daß ich nicht den anderen Plan verfolgt habe. 
Oder alles mit ans Wasser schleppen und dann wegen des ganzen Gerödels nur wenig Strecke machen, am ersten oder zweiten (und nicht dem dritten und möglicherweise besseren) Platz bis zum „Feierabend” angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Methodenwahl ist ein gutes Stichwort - da bin ich häufig am (Selbst-) Zweifeln.
> 
> Es gibt zum Beispiel ein Flüßchen hier, das hab ich noch nie beangelt. Den erwähnten Döbel werde ich da wohl eher nicht finden, aber gute Rotaugen sollen drin sein. Und ne Menge Ukelei. Hecht&Barsch, klar, Meer- und Bachforellen auch (wegen den Schönen würd ich zum Beispiel jetzt ungern mit Wurm/Made fischen).
> 
> Also wie geh ich an so ein Flüßchen ran? Trotting mit Stickfloat- oder Avon-Pose und Brotflocke? Oder klassisches Ledgering mit leichtem Gepäck?
> 
> So wie ich mich kenne, würd ich wohl erst im letzten Moment der einen oder anderen Methode den Vorzug geben und mich dann am Wasser ärgern, daß ich nicht den anderen Plan verfolgt habe.
> Oder alles mit ans Wasser schleppen und dann wegen des ganzen Gerödels nur wenig Strecke machen, am ersten oder zweiten (und nicht dem dritten und möglicherweise besseren) Platz bis zum „Feierabend” angeln.



Egal wie du es drehst, mit Naturködern wirst du auch diese Fische fangen. Soweit ich weiß müssen die Haken nur groß genug sein und Schonhaken für den schnellen Fang und zurücksetzen sind dann Pflicht. Große Haken sind für ordentliche Rotaugen kein Thema

Ma Nebenher:

Ich bereite gerade wieder Übersetzungen von Fängen aus England vor. 9 Kilo Barbe und 1,1 Kilo Rotfedern. Döbel von 3,5kg und  4 Kilo Döbel. Alter Vattern, wat für Marken.

Das siehste mal was CR so bewirkt. :g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde da erstmal klassisch simpel  rangehen..nach Möglichkeit vorher mal gründlich abgehen(Lotgerät mitnehmen) 

Gerade Naturbelassene kleine Flüsse haben viele Spots, die man im Ersteifer mit scharf geschalteter Rute und Fisch im Kopf trotz Erfahrung gerne mal übersieht ,dann ein paar Spots festlegen und der Reihe nach abklappern..leichtes Gepäck. 

Ob Pose oder mobil mit Ledger/Feeder, würde ich dann halt von den Spotmöglichkeiten entscheiden lassen.

Gibt zum antesten unbekannter Kleinflüsse aber sicher bessere(Jahres) Zeiten..die sind gerne mal eigen und schwierig wie eine zickige Diva.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Egal wie du es drehst, mit Naturködern wirst du auch diese Fische fangen. Soweit ich weiß müssen die Haken nur groß genug sein und Schonhaken für den schnellen Fang und zurücksetzen sind dann Pflicht. Große Haken sind für ordentliche Rotaugen kein Thema
> 
> Ma Nebenher:
> 
> Ich bereite gerade wieder Übersetzungen von Fängen aus England vor. 9 Kilo Barbe und 1,1 Kilo Rotfedern. Döbel von 3,5kg und  4 Kilo Döbel. Alter Vattern, wat für Marken.
> 
> Das siehste mal was CR so bewirkt. :g




Ja, in England hat das Angeln einen ganz anderen Stellenwert, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Wurde als „Populärster Breitensport” (das kam glaub ich von Fußballer und Hobby-Angler Jack Charlton, ist aber etwas her) bezeichnet. Unglaublich.

Entnommen wird meines Wissens nur aus dem Meer, ob teilweise auch Salmoniden zum Verzehr abgeschlagen werden, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich würde da erstmal klassisch simpel  rangehen..nach Möglichkeit vorher mal gründlich abgehen(Lotgerät mitnehmen)
> 
> Gerade Naturbelassene kleine Flüsse haben viele Spots, die man im Ersteifer mit scharf geschalteter Rute und Fisch im Kopf trotz Erfahrung gerne mal übersieht ,dann ein paar Spots festlegen und der Reihe nach abklappern..leichtes Gepäck.
> 
> Ob Pose oder mobil mit Ledger/Feeder, würde ich dann halt von den Spotmöglichkeiten entscheiden lassen.
> 
> Gibt zum antesten unbekannter Kleinflüsse aber sicher bessere(Jahres) Zeiten..die sind gerne mal eigen und schwierig wie eine zickige Diva.



Danke für die Tipps, Peter. Mit den besseren Jahreszeiten hast Du ganz sicher Recht, aber gerade jetzt juckts ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf der Couch erfährts man ja auch nicht[emoji3]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, in England hat das Angeln einen ganz anderen Stellenwert, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Wurde als „Populärster Breitensport” (das kam glaub ich von Fußballer und Hobby-Angler Jack Charlton, ist aber etwas her) bezeichnet. Unglaublich.
> 
> Entnommen wird meines Wissens nur aus dem Meer, ob teilweise auch Salmoniden zum Verzehr abgeschlagen werden, weiß ich nicht.



Ich wühle mich ja durch die Untiefen und Übersetze für die weniger englischsprachigen Mitglieder in FB nicht ganz Uneigennützig.

Was dort alles mit Angeln verbunden wird, in England, ist eine ganz andere Dimension. Dort wird auch Gefühlt einfach größer gefangen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gerade im Winter kann man so kleine Flüsse mit der Legerrute und Würmern sehr gut erkunden. Da stört kein Gemüse am Ufer und auf Würmer haben Flussfische immer Lust. Besonders wenn es eh relativ wenig natürliche Nahrung gibt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Gerade im Winter kann man so kleine Flüsse mit der Legerrute und Würmern sehr gut erkunden. Da stört kein Gemüse am Ufer und auf Würmer haben Flussfische immer Lust. Besonders wenn es eh relativ wenig natürliche Nahrung gibt.



Ja, Wurm ist durch die Eigenbewegung sicherlich noch „reizender” als Köder verglichen mit der Brotflocke.
Hab auch überlegt, mit Liquidized Bread das Interesse der Fische zu wecken, dann aber eben mit Wurm zu fischen. Oder schnell wechseln zur Brotflocke.
Made möchte ich nicht fischen wegen der (angeblich in Unmengen) vorhandenen Ukeleis.

Überhängende Bäume, Kurven... und andere potenziell interessante Spots sind gut vorhanden.
Mal sehen, Versuch mach kluch ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

A link leger and a pretty lobworm... :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Preston hat die Tage eine Sitzkiepe für 2100 Pfund rausgebracht. Heftig. Ich dachte ja schon, das mancher "Nerd" den ich kenne schon gut an Tackle aufbockt, aber mit diesem Sitz unterm Arsch bist du ja ohne weiteres Gerät schon der Krösus am Gewässer!

Ob so ein Teil am Haken auch fängt? 


( Sitzkiepen sind trotzdem was tolles, aber ich meine mal, diese Preisklasse hätte ich einfach nicht erwartet)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gemessen an den Tarifen, die für wirklich echte Wettkampfruten genommen werden ist das relativ nicht so viel. Die Frage ist auch, was bei der Kiepe alles mit dabei ist. Das Kleinzug macht bei "nackten" Kiepen meistens das Kraut so richtig fett.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für 2100 Pfund bekäme man ja schon fast 2 Split-Cane-Ruten (neue):
https://www.ajdsplitcanerods.com/cane-coarse-rods

Dafür würd ich auf nem ollen Eimer sitzen ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Für 2100 Pfund bekäme man ja schon fast 2 Split-Cane-Ruten (neue):
> https://www.ajdsplitcanerods.com/cane-coarse-rods
> 
> Dafür würd ich auf nem ollen Eimer sitzen ;-)



Kennst du diesen Weidenkorb von Chris Yates? Genau so einen suche ich schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Preston hat die Tage eine Sitzkiepe für 2100 Pfund rausgebracht. Heftig. Ich dachte ja schon, das mancher "Nerd" den ich kenne schon gut an Tackle aufbockt, aber mit diesem Sitz unterm Arsch bist du ja ohne weiteres Gerät schon der Krösus am Gewässer!



2100 Pfund? [emoji15] 

Samt Bentley motorisierten  Kleinkettenaufbau und pers.Lieferung und Einweisung durch Außenminister Boris Johnson?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Kennst du diesen Weidenkorb von Chris Yates? Genau so einen suche ich schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit!



Hmm, entweder man findet so etwas mit unverschämt viel Glück oder läßt sich evtl. einen fertigen? Korbflechter gibts ja noch hier und da.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Gemessen an den Tarifen, die für wirklich echte Wettkampfruten genommen werden ist das relativ nicht so viel. Die Frage ist auch, was bei der Kiepe alles mit dabei ist. Das Kleinzug macht bei "nackten" Kiepen meistens das Kraut so richtig fett.



Für eine Sitzkiepe ist das dennoch Wahnsinn. Kopfruten sind klar teurer, aber trotzdem ist das schon eine neue Stufe des Wahnsinns!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 2100 Pfund? [emoji15]
> 
> Samt Bentley motorisierten  Kleinkettenaufbau und pers.Lieferung und Einweisung durch Außenminister Boris Johnson?



Das Dingens ist Ultraleicht und aus Vollkarbon. Ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, hätte ich Geld wie Heu, das Teil würde meinen Arsch zieren.

Sieht schon sehr gelungen aus, auch wenn es nur Schnick Schnack bleibt!


----------



## JottU

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Fantastik,
hast du mal nen link? Find nur die "billigen".


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hast zuviel Flavor geschüffelt 
2100 £ für ne Kiepe |muahah:
Link dazu bidde.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, hätte ich Geld wie Heu, das Teil würde meinen Arsch zieren.



Wenn ich meine 100,- € Mosellakiepe über die Steine schleppe, denke ich auch oft, was wärs doch für eine eitle Wonne, ein reicher Mann zu sein! #h#h#h


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine 100,- € Mosellakiepe über die Steine schleppe, denke ich auch oft, was wärs doch für eine eitle Wonne, ein reicher Mann zu sein! #h#h#h


Dann lässt du dich und deine Kiepe ans Wasser tragen :m


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schleppen?..
Hast du keinen Butler?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

http://www.carbonseatbox.com/

Ohne Worte. Da passt einfach alles dran. Ich bin ja nun wirklich kein Tackle Boy, aber das Teil würde ich mit der Schubkarre von England bis vor die Tür schieben. :vik:



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine 100,- € Mosellakiepe über die Steine schleppe, denke ich auch oft, was wärs doch für eine eitle Wonne, ein reicher Mann zu sein! #h#h#h



Geht mir oft so, auf der anderen Seite sind Träume immer erstrebenswerter als Erfüllte wünsche. Aber druff geschizzen zu 70% sitze ich auf meinem Stuhl.

Und meine Black Magic Sitzkiepe ist auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ey Leute, echt - aber zu dem Preis?????????????????????????????


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieht toll aus. Die frage ist brauch ich das?
Neeeeee!


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine gefällt mir besser |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn Geld egal wäre... hötte ich vermutlich den Preston Deluxe Stuhl mit allen anbauteilen  aber coole Kiepe, die gespließten Ruten sund auch wunderschön


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Och, ich hätte dagegen nischt.

Beim Angeln heisst es auch immer, egal wie gefangen, egal wo, wer fängt hat recht. Das musste erstmal machen usw. usf! Es ist ja jedem alles selbst überlassen.

Wenn jemand also anstelle von 5000 Euros im Jahr an Futter für Wasserschweine investiert und sich dann son Wärmer fürn Hintern leistet ist das schon legitim.

Ich denke mal der Preis geht auch noch nach unten, die 2,1k waren UVP.


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Geld egal wäre... hötte ich vermutlich den Preston Deluxe Stuhl mit allen anbauteilen  aber coole Kiepe, die gespließten Ruten sund auch wunderschön



Dann lieber ne Kiepe, die Chairs sind vom Transport her auch so aufwändig und ohne Fußpodest wackelt der Feederarm. Sind ganze englische Foren voll mit diesem Problem.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich morgen den inneren Schweinehund überwinden kann, werd ich wohl mäßigen Wetters zum Trotz an ein mir neues Flüßchen fahren und nen Wurm baden ;-)

Pegelstand ist aktuell gut 50cm über normal, Tendenz langsam steigend. Ist wohl noch ihm Rahmen, ein niedriger (=unter Normal) Wasserstand würd mir mehr Sorgen machen.

Die alten Schwingspitzruten bleiben im Trockenen, werds mangels Picker mal mit meiner langen Ultra-Light-Feeder probieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann lieber ne Kiepe, die Chairs sind vom Transport her auch so aufwändig und ohne Fußpodest wackelt der Feederarm. Sind ganze englische Foren voll mit diesem Problem.


Dafür ist ein stuhl variabler... schlimm genug dass ich nen rutenwald züchte aber ich will einen bequemen stuhl für alles. Und nicht einen für nächte, einen fürs feedern, einen für posenansitz usw usf. Und die barrowanbaute in Gold wert in meinen Augen.
Klar fischt man mit Kiepe konzentrierter und vielleicht auch erfolgreicher-  aber drei Plötzen und ein Döbel sind mir keine Komforteinbußen Wert.

Davon ab: was koszet das Podest?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen den inneren Schweinehund überwinden kann, werd ich wohl mäßigen Wetters zum Trotz an ein mir neues Flüßchen fahren und nen Wurm baden ;-)
> 
> Pegelstand ist aktuell gut 50cm über normal, Tendenz langsam steigend. Ist wohl noch ihm Rahmen, ein niedriger (=unter Normal) Wasserstand würd mir mehr Sorgen machen.
> 
> Die alten Schwingspitzruten bleiben im Trockenen, werds mangels Picker mal mit meiner langen Ultra-Light-Feeder probieren.



Ich komme mit! 

Ich habe tatsächlich den gleichen Plan und habe eben mit dem Hund beim Gassi gehen ein paar Würmer eingesammelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür ist ein stuhl variabler... schlimm genug dass ich nen rutenwald züchte aber ich will einen bequemen stuhl für alles. Und nicht einen für nächte, einen fürs feedern, einen für posenansitz usw usf. Und die barrowanbaute in Gold wert in meinen Augen.
> Klar fischt man mit Kiepe konzentrierter und vielleicht auch erfolgreicher-  aber drei Plötzen und ein Döbel sind mir keine Komforteinbußen Wert.
> 
> Davon ab: was koszet das Podest?



Och Stuhl oder Kiepe ist sowieso ne mühseelige Diskussion. Beim Hegeangeln oder Allgemein ist der Komfort schon besser. Ich kann meine Feederbox abklappen und alles bleibt trocken, der Tee ist auf Griffhöhe, die Rute steht einwandfrei. Ich habe alles in Griffreichweite.

Der Aufbau geht auch fix, mit Stuhl bist du vielleicht 5 Minuten schneller. Aber es bedarf auch einer Sitzkiepe, du kannst auch auf einem Sieb über einem Futtereimer 20 Liter alles Notwendige abstellen.

Das ist nen persönliches Ding. Bissel wie Designercouch oder Furzsessel. Völligst Banane, Hauptsache du kommst klar. Die Podeste schwanken in den Preisen. Von 50 Euros bis 120 Euros. Je nach Marke halt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ey Leute, echt - aber zu dem Preis?????????????????????????????



Du hast sie doch schon wieder in Zentner Spätzlemehl umgerechnet!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Du hast sie doch schon wieder in Zentner Spätzlemehl umgerechnet!



In Zeiten, wo Butter 2 Euro das Stück kostet, brauchen wir über den läppischen Preise von 2100 Euro für ne Sitzkiepe nicht mehr Diskutieren.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin jetzt so weit, dass ich mir für den Winter, das Frühjahr so eine Art "Arschfleck" zum umschnallen basteln werde. Dazu eine kleine Umhängetasche, oder Box und dann gehts ab ans Wasser und viele verschiedene Angelstellen. Gesessen wird dann auf dem Boden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt so weit, dass ich mir für den Winter, das Frühjahr so eine Art "Arschfleck" zum umschnallen basteln werde. Dazu eine kleine Umhängetasche, oder Box und dann gehts ab ans Wasser und viele verschiedene Angelstellen. Gesessen wird dann auf dem Boden.



Ich fahre nur mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln, so schwer ist der Transport gar nicht, egal ob Stuhl oder Kiepe ( ohne Podest dann). Nur lohnt sich der Aufwand in 9 von 10 Fällen nicht. Sitzte da, gerüstet zum Krieg und hast nichts im Sack ausser Flöhe.......


----------



## JottU

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aah, es gibt doch noch einfach Angler.
Hatte jetzt schon fast den Glauben verloren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielleicht wäre der was für dich Andal?
http://bagobago.de/?lang=de


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



JottU schrieb:


> Aah, es gibt doch noch einfach Angler.
> Hatte jetzt schon fast den Glauben verloren.



Der Unterschied zwischen 5 Ruten und einer Sitzkiepe gegenüber einer Rute und einem Stuhl ist die Illusion. Ich habe bei Hegefischen schon soviele Leute hinter mir gelassen ( Shimanocup Teilnehmer) das ich mir da nicht mehr viel Gedanken mache wer was aufbaut. Jeder, wie er mag.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das diese Sitzkiepen oft mit Kopfruten und Abstecken/Abroller etc ins Spiel kommen, als reine Notwendigkeit. Viele andere Methoden des Friedfischens brauchen das nicht. Nur wird vieles mit der Kopfrute dargestellt und bei vielen Fischen ist es auch eine absolut Waffe.

Fische fangen wird immer noch der Haken.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre der was für dich Andal?
> http://bagobago.de/?lang=de



Ich habe morgen ein Telefonat wegen einer Koorperation. Wir gedenken an eine Art "Handshake" Geschäft. Mir wird dann von Korum eine Wanderausrüstung, die bald auf den Markt kommt, gestellt, ich schreibe im Gegenzug dafür 2 bis 3 Berichte.

Ich weiß halt nicht was das alles sein soll, aber er meinte Stuhl/Rucksack/Futteral. So ne Art Trotting Set. Ich schau mal was bei raus kommt, dann finden wir für Andal seinen Popo was passendes.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre der was für dich Andal?
> http://bagobago.de/?lang=de



So ein Trumm habe ich und bin auch nicht wirklich glücklich damit. Ich will so wenig wie möglich dabei haben, wenn ich am Fluss nur max. 30 min. auf einer Stelle bleibe. Eine robuste Thermohose und eine wasserfeste, weiche Sitzunterlage sollten mir da genug sein. Rute, Kescher und ein kleines Packgefäß. Mehr will ich nicht dabei haben. Höchstens noch einen kleinen Bankstick.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werd zum Flüßchen morgen mit dem Auto fahren (20km), aber an „Tackle” wirklich nur das Minimum ans Wasser nehmen: Vormontierte Rute, Kescher, 1 Rutenhalter, Tasche mit Plastikbox, in der paar Bleie, Haken, Kleinteile sind.  In der Tasche hab ich immer ne kleine Isoliertasche für die Köder (und Hakenlöser). Ein altes Handtuch, Hammerstiel als „Priest”, Zollstock und Messer.
Ne kleine Kamera ist eigentlich auch immer dabei und die Polbrille auch. Papiere, und ne Thermoskanne Kaffee.

Mit viel weniger „kann ich nicht” ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre der was für dich Andal?
> http://bagobago.de/?lang=de



Sieht gut aus, aber ist wohl nix für meine Umgebung: die „Stuhlbeine” würden sich sofort in den Boden bohren und dann ist der Rucksack schön voller Matsch und Dreck. Und den haste dann am Rücken, wenn Du ihn schulterst ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich werd zum Flüßchen morgen mit dem Auto fahren (20km), aber an „Tackle” wirklich nur das Minimum ans Wasser nehmen: Vormontierte Rute, Kescher, 1 Rutenhalter, Tasche mit Plastikbox, in der paar Bleie, Haken, Kleinteile sind.  In der Tasche hab ich immer ne kleine Isoliertasche für die Köder (und Hakenlöser). Ein altes Handtuch, Hammerstiel als „Priest”, Zollstock und Messer.
> Ne kleine Kamera ist eigentlich auch immer dabei und die Polbrille auch. Papiere, und ne Thermoskanne Kaffee.
> 
> Mit viel weniger „kann ich nicht” ;-)



Sollte morgen nichts gehen. Ich arbeite dran:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen 5 Ruten und einer Sitzkiepe gegenüber einer Rute und einem Stuhl ist die Illusion. Ich habe bei Hegefischen schon soviele Leute hinter mir gelassen ( Shimanocup Teilnehmer) das ich mir da nicht mehr viel Gedanken mache wer was aufbaut. Jeder, wie er mag.
> 
> Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das diese Sitzkiepen oft mit Kopfruten und Abstecken/Abroller etc ins Spiel kommen, als reine Notwendigkeit. Viele andere Methoden des Friedfischens brauchen das nicht. Nur wird vieles mit der Kopfrute dargestellt und bei vielen Fischen ist es auch eine absolut Waffe.
> 
> Fische fangen wird immer noch der Haken.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe morgen ein Telefonat wegen einer Koorperation. Wir gedenken an eine Art "Handshake" Geschäft. Mir wird dann von Korum eine Wanderausrüstung, die bald auf den Markt kommt, gestellt, ich schreibe im Gegenzug dafür 2 bis 3 Berichte.
> 
> Ich weiß halt nicht was das alles sein soll, aber er meinte Stuhl/Rucksack/Futteral. So ne Art Trotting Set. Ich schau mal was bei raus kommt, dann finden wir für Andal seinen Popo was passendes.



Na da bin ich schon gespannt - Korum macht ja ganz gute Sachen, ist vergleichsweise preiswert und auch recht innovativ.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Na da bin ich schon gespannt - Korum macht ja ganz gute Sachen, ist vergleichsweise preiswert und auch recht innovativ.



Abwarten. Verrückt mache ich mich jedenfalls nicht, weil solche Aktionen immer gestartet werden und oft Abgeblasen wegen X-Gründen.

Wichtig ist ja nur, das es ein kleiner Meilenstein ist, weil Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt wird. Im Endeffekt mach ich den Kram auch für mich, das soll soviel Abwerfen, das ich mir wieder Butter leisten kann, dann ist alles gut. :m:m:m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sollte morgen nichts gehen. Ich arbeite dran:



Sehr schön! Hauptfischarten in dem kleinen Fluß sind Plötz und Aland, Barsch und Hecht sowie die bereits gestern erwähnten Forellen. Ukeleis soll es in Massen geben, aber die Warnow wird sicher noch die eine oder andere Spezies an das Flüßchen abgeben.
Brassen mit Laichausschlag wären aber ne fette Überraschung ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber ist wohl nix für meine Umgebung: die „Stuhlbeine” würden sich sofort in den Boden bohren und dann ist der Rucksack schön voller Matsch und Dreck. Und den haste dann am Rücken, wenn Du ihn schulterst ;-)



Und das es der Reißverschluss lange mitmacht, wenn man drauf sitzt wage ich nicht als lang zu schätzen. Wohl eher was für Püppis auf City-Tour.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Hauptfischarten in dem kleinen Fluß sind Plötz und Aland, Barsch und Hecht sowie die bereits gestern erwähnten Forellen. Ukeleis soll es in Massen geben, aber die Warnow wird sicher noch die eine oder andere Spezies an das Flüßchen abgeben.
> Brassen mit Laichausschlag wären aber ne fette Überraschung ;-)



Ich sag dir gleich, wenn da Ükel sind, Beton anmischen, sonst wirst du nichts mehr retten. Da muss der Köder auch sofort runter, sonst ist jeder Kampf verloren. Das ist ähnlich den Rotfedern, sobald Futter aufsteigt ists verloren.

Aber im Fluss ist das wieder ne andere Nummer. Bei diesem Wetter sind die Ükel aber verhalten. Ansonsten Speed-Schwingen? |bigeyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich sag dir gleich, wenn da Ükel sind, Beton anmischen, sonst wirst du nichts mehr retten. Da muss der Köder auch sofort runter, sonst ist jeder Kampf verloren. Das ist ähnlich den Rotfedern, sobald Futter aufsteigt ists verloren.
> 
> Aber im Fluss ist das wieder ne andere Nummer. Bei diesem Wetter sind die Ükel aber verhalten. Ansonsten Speed-Schwingen? |bigeyes



Klassisches Grundfutter werd ich nicht nutzen. Tauwurm (evtl halbiert) am 8er Haken, Link Leger mit strömungsabhängigem Gewicht.
Ganz simpel. Evtl. probier ichs auch mit ner Brotflocke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Klassisches Grundfutter werd ich nicht nutzen. Tauwurm (evtl halbiert) am 8er Haken, Link Leger mit strömungsabhängigem Gewicht.
> Ganz simpel. Evtl. probier ichs auch mit ner Brotflocke.



Bei soviel Kleinfisch würde ich das nicht anders halten. An meinem Flüsschen habe ich aber das Problem diese überhaupt zu fangen. Könnte aber auch an der Lage liegen, vielleicht 2km weiter ist auch schon das Hafenbecken, der Pegel war sehr Wechselhaft die letzte Woche und das Wetter ist ja sowieso der Witz des Jahres.

Ich denke ich werde die Tage auch zum Wandern übergehen und den Fisch einfach suchen. Auf Döbel ists mir noch zu warm. Aber dein Einwurf mit Würmchen werde ich morgen auch mal etwas länger austesten.

Wenn es nicht 8h am Stück regnet.....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Welche Feedertip ich nehmen soll ist mir noch ein Rätsel, hab 0.5 und 0.75 und 1 oz in Glasfiber sowie 0.75 in Carbon. Werd wohl die mittlere Glasfiber-Spitze probieren. Reißend schnell fließt das Flüßchen ja nicht und ein großer Köder wird wohl einen deutlichen Biß provozieren, vermute ich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Welche Feedertip ich nehmen soll ist mir noch ein Rätsel, hab 0.5 und 0.75 und 1 oz in Glasfiber sowie 0.75 in Carbon. Werd wohl die mittlere Glasfiber-Spitze probieren. Reißend schnell fließt das Flüßchen ja nicht und ein großer Köder wird wohl einen deutlichen Biß provozieren, vermute ich.



Glasfiber ist, wenn die Strömung passt, ideal. Du siehst auch sofort ob sich was in die Schnur, ans Blei oder den Köder gehangen hat, weil die Spitze mitgeht und leicht überspannt wirkt, aber eben anders als ein Biss.

Karbon ist zwar schön straff, aber diese nutze ich dann doch eher auf kleine Fische, wenn es schnell gehen muss und auf Distanz.

Bei mir im Fluss gehts mit einer 1,0 Oz Glas richtig gut. 

Und mein Pickerrig nimmt auch so langsam formen an. :g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß halt nicht was das alles sein soll, aber er meinte Stuhl/Rucksack/Futteral. So ne Art Trotting Set. Ich schau mal was bei raus kommt,



Ne Art Neuauflage des "alten" Roving Kit?

https://www.korum.co.uk/products/chairs-barrows/korum-roving-kit


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glasfiber ist, wenn die Strömung passt, ideal. Du siehst auch sofort ob sich was in die Schnur, ans Blei oder den Köder gehangen hat, weil die Spitze mitgeht und leicht überspannt wirkt, aber eben anders als ein Biss.
> 
> Karbon ist zwar schön straff, aber diese nutze ich dann doch eher auf kleine Fische, wenn es schnell gehen muss und auf Distanz.
> 
> Bei mir im Fluss gehts mit einer 1,0 Oz Glas richtig gut.
> 
> Und mein Pickerrig nimmt auch so langsam formen an. :g



Danke für den Tipp, so in die Richtung (Glas statt Carbon) hatt ich auch gedacht. Werd dann die 1oz Spitze nehmen und alles vormontieren (außer Splitshots am Link).

PS: Dein Bild wird bei mir nicht angezeigt, das ist häufig der Fall.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, so in die Richtung (Glas statt Carbon) hatt ich auch gedacht. Werd dann die 1oz Spitze nehmen und alles vormontieren (außer Splitshots am Link).
> 
> PS: Dein Bild wird bei mir nicht angezeigt, das ist häufig der Fall.



-.- (momentchen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ne Art Neuauflage des "alten" Roving Kit?
> 
> https://www.korum.co.uk/products/chairs-barrows/korum-roving-kit



Gut Möglich! Ich erfahre das aber erst Morgen. Kann auch sein, das ich nicht in Knappschaft gehe für irgendetwas. Weil ich mir das Ding auch einfach selber kaufen könnte. :m

Edith:

Samma, du schreibst zwar im Friedfischbereich generell recht wenig, aber du scheinst auch son alter Fuchs zu sein! Supi.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Friedfischers,

ich melde mich aus dem Jenseits, on hier ist akties posten nicht so einfach (Die Ganze Woche "zwangloser" "Urlaub" bei Mrs. Minimax MUTTER, klar was ich meine?). Ich hab aber natürlich nachts heimlich aufm Handy mitgelesen hier, mit blutendem Herzen, bei den ielen (Tastatur Kaputt, Buchstabe zw. U und W klemmt) interessanten Themen. @ Geomas: Ich finde Deine Berichte toll. Wenn für mich die Zeit kommt, würdest Du mir gestatten, deine Idee on den Schwarzweissfotos aufzugreifen?

Ich geb mal einige Stenomeldungen on meinen letzten Angelerlebnissen mit. Wenn die in der laufenden Diskussion störend wirken, bitte ignorieren. 
Die Aktion am Freitag war ein Desaster, was or allem am heillosen Geräte- Methoden- und Köderdurcheinander lag. So hab ich mir die Freude an meinen neuen Feedern durch einen unüberlegten und erfrühten Einsatz ( Tiger-Syndrom) erdorben.
Hab mich an einer Stelle eines kleinen Flusses südlich on Berlin installiert, die ziemlich tief (3m+) ist, mit moderater Strömung. Dort fand ich einst tolle Brassen, Döbel auch und keine grossen, aber schöne und iele Plötzen. Früstücksfleisch, Maden, Miniboillies und was der Teufel, dazu Futter meines ertrauens. 2 leichte Feeder. Ein heilloses Durcheinander, dann mal doch die Posen Rute ausgepackt, dann mal doch eine Rute auf Method, dann mal wieder köder gewechselt, ein ständiges Hin und her. Dann kamen die Uckels.. Dabei ständig Aktiität an den Ruten- konnte das wenigste erwandeln:
Hier zeigt sich, wie wichtig höggschte Konzentration ist.

@ FF: Das Salz im Futter hat aber spürbar für Action gesorgt, deutlicher Unterschied bei ansonsten gleicher Zusammensetzung. Was Hältst Du on Natriumglutamat, schonmal experimentiert?

Heute durfte ich erneut meinem Zielfisch nachstellen. Aus erschiedenen Gründen habe ich mal eine Langstreckenerkundung nach Süden gestartet, und an der schwarzen Elster erschiedene Stellen zwischen Senftenberg und Elsterwerda angesprochen, also ein mobiler Ansatz. Ich hatte bei der Rechereche on einem guten Döbelbestand gehört. Dementsprechend wollte ich meinen neuen Lieblingsköder Frühstücksfleisch einsetzen, Aber auch Maden. Beide Köder wollte ich durch entsprechendes Loosefeed anpreisen.. Ich fand das Gewässer unheimlich schwer zu beangeln. Sehr kräftige Strömung, aber dabei sehr flach und oller Kraut, ganz anders als meine bekannten Gewässer. Und extrem Strukturarm. Fliegenfischerland. Schon an der ersten Stelle war klar, dass das iele Kraut sinnolles Grundangeln ausschliesst: Noch im Rollen hat die Schnur nen ganzen weihnachtsbaum aufgesammelt. Also Treibende Pose: Da sah ich mit meinem Bewährten schwerem Trottinggear schnell alt aus: 80 cm tiefe mit Krautbetten sind nix für AA Bulkshot. Ich wollte aber um keinen Preis wieder in das Methoden/Köderwirrwarr abgleiten, also bin ich bei der schweren Posenmontage geblieben, und habe auf Made als uniersalköder gesetzt. das War richtig, die Montagenentscheidung falsch. Insgesamt habe ich on 9-16 h 5 erschiedene Stellen beangelt (die meisten daon Strukturell identisch, aber ich war bereits mürbe), für zwei fingerlange Rotfedern, und zwei ebensolche Uckeln. (siehe meine "Schneidertypologie"). 
Dann habe ich tatsächlich an dem Steppenähnlichen Ufer einen einzelnen Baum gesehen, kränklich, und dachte, ok, Struktur. Und während ich mit meinem Schweren Zeug immer in der Rinne ersucht habe zu angeln habe ich da mal auf ein ganz leichtes Balsa mit nr.4 Bleikette ugeschaltet- ich musste ja nicht weit raus, wollte wenigstens noch ein paar Rotfedern, die nicht auf Zufall beruhen. Also wieder geduldig mit der Fletsche
alle 2 min. 15 Maden or den Baum. Nach 2 Zigaretten dann einfach nur leise absenken und treiben lassen.
Und plötzlich hats geklappt: die leichte Bleikette liess sich prima führen, keine Hänger, kurz erzögern und die Maden am Ende treiben auf- und dann ging die Spitze langsam seitwärts unter, und es war keine Uckel. der mühe Lohn war fünfmal Zielfisch. Nur zwei mit maß Dabei, die anderen waren Babies... Aber hintereinander und on einer Stelle. Gott, war ich erleichtert. Mission knapp mit Hängen und Würgen und iel Glück erfüllt.

Die Pointe: Es hätte heute so den ganzen Tag sein können, hätte ich mich an die ielen Angelbücher und ideos erinnert: Das ist nämlich unter den Bedingungen die Standardmethode.

Warum der Sermon? Weil beide Episoden zwei scheinbar gegensätzliche Prinzipien aufzeigen:

1. hektisches Methodenhopsen führt in den Untergang. Stick to da Plan.

2. Stures festhalten an Bekanntem ebenso. Sei Flexibel.

Beide Prinzipien gegeneinander abzuwägen, das muss unsere Kunst (@ FF: ich konzidiere!) sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Beide Prinzipien gegeneinander abzuwägen, das muss unsere Kunst (@ FF: ich konzidiere!) sein.



on der Hälfte erstehe ich nichts. Aber du bist einfach der Knaller, wir führen das weiter aus, wenn du in der Lage bist dem Griff der Schwiegermutter zu entkommen.  Was du aber beschreibst ist tatsächlich Content für den nächsten Bericht ( wird echt gruselig, du beschreibst am Ende was ich vorhint zusammengeschrieben habe Flexibel verbunden mit Bewährtem)

Edith:

Ich habe es ein zweites mal gelesen und verstanden. Na logo endet es im Desaster wenn du deine Stärken gegen Aktionismus tauschst. Wie oft ich anfing mit der Pose zu fischen, obwohl ich klar der Zitterspitzenboy bin, mir dabei die Finger verbrannte, brauche ich gar nicht zu beschreiben.

Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten! Das bedeutet aber nicht, das du nicht flexibel sein kannst. Ich kann im Fluss mit dem Picker auch andere Schichten beangeln, sofern die Strömung meinen Köder hoch bringt usw. usf. ( du weisst was ich meine)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@minimax
Der vermeintliche Sermon liest sich in dieser originellen Variante stimmiger und emotional angenehmer, als die meisten "ich kam, sah nix und fing mir trotzdem nen Wolf" Artikel div. Magazine.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nein, Schuster sollten nie bei ihren Leisten bleiben. Klar haeb wir jeder unsere Spezialisierungen, und nur so wird man gut. Aber wir wollen, müssen uns ja weiterentwickeln. Der Hintergrund hinter meinen Ledger/Feedersuchbewegungen ist z.B. dass 1) iel interessantes in letzter Zeit draüber gelesen habe (|rolleyes), und 2) das die wirklichen Granaten meines Zielfisches beinahe ausnahmslos auf Grund gefangen werden und 3) das die klassische Wintermethode dafür ist- der ja mit Riesenschritten naht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, Schuster sollten nie bei ihren Leisten bleiben. Klar haeb wir jeder unsere Spezialisierungen, und nur so wird man gut. Aber wir wollen, müssen uns ja weiterentwickeln. Der Hintergrund hinter meinen Ledger/Feedersuchbewegungen ist z.B. dass 1) iel interessantes in letzter Zeit draüber gelesen habe (|rolleyes), und 2) das die wirklichen Granaten meines Zielfisches beinahe ausnahmslos auf Grund gefangen werden und 3) das die klassische Wintermethode dafür ist- der ja mit Riesenschritten naht.



Und deswegen kann du Posen-Johnny es der Welt zeigen und mit deiner Leidenschaft gegenüber den Schwimmern auch jeden Fisch fangen. Es ist nicht die Frage wer mehr fängt, sondern wer mit seiner Methode immer noch ne Schuppe aus dem Wasser zaubert.

Sonst könnte man alles sehr eindimensional gestalten. Außerdem will ich das Posenangeln auch auf meiner Seite zur Schau bringen und da werde ich Hilfe brauchen, es ist nämlich nicht die Art des Angelns, die mich selbigem Elan ausführen würde und könnte wie viele andere Petri-Jünger es Jahr für Jahr zeigen.

Go for Float, dont be stupid.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Na da bin ich schon gespannt - Korum macht ja ganz gute Sachen, ist vergleichsweise preiswert und auch recht innovativ.



Das meiste on meinem "Grünzeug" ist on Korum- ich bin sehr zufrieden. Hab nen Riesenrucksack, eigentlich zu groß, als "Angeltruhe" schade, das er keine Reisserschlüsse on innen hat, dann könnt ich mich mit der Post an meine Angelstellen erschicken. Und azu hab ich nen Stuhl zum draufklippen, auf dem ich immer einschlafe. 
Super Kombi, aber das Problem ist, das man den Stuhl immer abclippen muss, um den Kram zu kommen- das spielt dem inneren Schweinehund, der beim Wanderangeln der Hauptgegner ist, in die Hände..

Nachtrag:  @FF: oha, ich sehe, das Thema beruht darauf, das Korum Dich als Tester gewinnen konnte, cool, glückwunsch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nachtrag:  @FF: oha, ich sehe, das Thema beruht darauf, das Korum Dich als Tester gewinnen konnte, cool, glückwunsch!



Nonono.

Nicht Korum. Es ist ein Händler, der sich dieser Idee bemächtigt und sein Konzept beim Friedfischangeln darauf teils aufbauen will. Da ist nichts fest bei. Zumal ich keinen Kuhhandel eingehen würde. ( Das Dingens lege ich mir dann aber so zu, weil das Wandern/Angeln zusammen unheimlich spannend ist und ich zu Fett bin)

Von Lockfuttertüten kann ich schlecht leben! :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Minimax, danke für Deinen Bericht, ich konnte erneut richtig „mitgehen”.

Hab mir gerade mal die Schwarze Elster aus der Luft angesehen - die geht ja wie mit dem Lineal gezogen durchs Terrain. Schön, daß Du an dem kränklichen Baum dann doch noch den Zielfisch gefunden hast und ihn methodenmäßig korrekt überlisten konntest! 

Berichte wie Deiner machen richtig Lust auf klassisches Trotting. Danke dafür.

Stichwort SW-Fotos: also ich bitte förmlich darum, meinem Beispiel zu folgen ;-)

Bei mir ist morgen eher Fischen im Dickicht angesagt. Struktur pur. Bin schon gespannt. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter halbwegs mit, hatte diese Woche bereits 1x Dauerregen und es hat genervt.

Mein Döbel-Abenteuer muß noch etwas warten, wer mag, kann sich hier https://www.flussinfo.net/warnow/galerie/13729-warnow-eickhof-umtragen/#galerie_top und dann weiter nach links - flußaufwärts - durch einen Paddelseiten-Galerie klicken. In der Region soll es passieren ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Korum noch mal: Ich hab den ersten Ruckbag und find ihn super, auch wenn ich ihn momentan eher selten nehme (hab so ne einfache Art Roving-Tasche für den Alltag). Hab meistens einen ganz billigen Klapphocker angeklippt. 
Angelstühle sind mir zu unhandlich, selbst wenn sie gut gebaut sind.

Wie schon gesagt, die Korum-Leute sind ziemlich innovativ. Die haben meines Wissens auch die Quickstops erfunden und andere praktische Kleinigkeiten, die dann von anderen Firmen kopiert worden sind.
Die Rigboards und andere Sachen von denen sind auch gut gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Korum noch mal: Ich hab den ersten Ruckbag und find ihn super, auch wenn ich ihn momentan eher selten nehme (hab so ne einfache Art Roving-Tasche für den Alltag). Hab meistens einen ganz billigen Klapphocker angeklippt.
> Angelstühle sind mir zu unhandlich, selbst wenn sie gut gebaut sind.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, die Korum-Leute sind ziemlich innovativ. Die haben meines Wissens auch die Quickstops erfunden und andere praktische Kleinigkeiten, die dann von anderen Firmen kopiert worden sind.
> Die Rigboards und andere Sachen von denen sind auch gut gemacht.



Das Stuhlset werde ich mir auch zulegen, so oder so! Hat mich richtig wuschig gemacht, weil ich ja Buhnen ablaufen will und den kleinen Fluss rauf und runter watscheln möchte. Ein alter Graben ist ja auch noch da, der nicht beangelt wird. Allgemein ist das ne richtig gute Kombo für meine Missionen mit dem Picker!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Geomas, ielen Dank für Deinen Zuspruch!
ich bin sehr neugierig auf Deine Strecke, leider klappt der Link nicht



geomas schrieb:


> rhttps://www.flussinfo.net/warnow/galerie/13729-warnow-eickhof-umtragen/#galerie_top



Ja, auch wenn das mit den Klippstühlen und den Taschen alles gut durchdacht und ergleichsweie leicht ist, ists dennoch iel und belastend.
Wenn ich wirklich leicht unterwegs bin -dann aber auch nur eine Rute, kein Futteral oder so, dann hab ich im Rucksack zwei "Stühle" die sich ideal ergänzen (Beides gibts on 1000 Herstellern)

Für Abschüssige Ufer:
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/frilufts-canisp-iso-cushion-272068/

Für Horizontale Ufer:
https://www.angelplatz.de/shakespeare-angelhocker-30x32cm--zu0314

Da hat man auch nicht so Probleme mit "booahh, jetz aufbauen/abbauen.. och nööö...)
Leider aber mit seinem Rücken nach ein paar Stunden...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Neuer Versuch, die Galerie (von einer Paddelseite) reinzulinken: 

https://www.flussinfo.net/warnow/galerie/13729-warnow-eickhof-umtragen/

also von hier an nach links/flußaufwärts klicken.

Stromabwärts gibt es auch ein paar vielversprechende Strecken.

Von mir dahin sind es etwa 50-60km, für mich so das Maximum dessen, was ich für einen (oder zwei) Döbel bereit bin zu fahren.



PS: Klappsitzkissen sind prima. Oder eine schaumstoffgefüllte kleine Abhakmatte zweckentfremden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein wunderschönes Gewässer, Döbel hin oder her. Bist Du selbst mit dem Boot unterwegs? Das wäre ja eine ganz neue Disziplin: trotten om Boot. Statt 13er Floatrute eine schöne 2,40 oder gar 2,10 leichte, parabolische Spinnrute... musst ja nicht werfen, und durch die Flachheit des Gewässers hast ja auch kein langes Gebamsel unter der Pose...
Zauberhafter Fluss, ermutlich leben Fabelwesen unter den Wurzeln, die auf gezähmten Döbeln reiten und Hechte fangen. Reitfalken auch, als Späher.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also Jungs ich muss weg, ich kann nicht sagen wann ich wieder teilnehmen kann, eine Welt zwischen Kaffeekränzchen und Laubharken droht. Mit Glück komm ich in den nächsten Tagen zum richtigen Angeln, ansonsten muss wohl Spinfischen reichen |supergri
sleep well in your Bettgestell
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes Gewässer, Döbel hin oder her. Bist Du selbst mit dem Boot unterwegs? Das wäre ja eine ganz neue Disziplin: trotten om Boot. Statt 13er Floatrute eine schöne 2,40 oder gar 2,10 leichte, parabolische Spinnrute... musst ja nicht werfen, und durch die Flachheit des Gewässers hast ja auch kein langes Gebamsel unter der Pose...
> Zauberhafter Fluss, ermutlich leben Fabelwesen unter den Wurzeln, die auf gezähmten Döbeln reiten und Hechte fangen. Reitfalken auch, als Späher.



Ha, schöne Gedankenspiele ;-)

Ne, mit Paddelbooten hab ich es nicht so. Kanu im Urlaub okay oder ein altmodisches Ruderboot. Ne, da an der Strecke muß ich laufen/trotten, wo ich den Fluß erreichen kann. Der Zugang zu guten Stellen ist vom Ufer definitiv limitiert.
Mal sehen, letztes Jahr hatte ich ne ganz gute Stelle, aber nach links oder rechts konnte ich nicht, maximal ein paar Meter.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Minimax: ich hoffe du kriegst genügend Alkohol um das zu überstehen  (wobei Alkohol, bspw. Beim Anblick von claudia roth und Angie Merkel, durchaus Grenzen hat) - dein Zielfisch war Barbe?

Ich  bin an und für sich ja auch leidenschaftlicher Grundangler, aber das Posenangeln, welches ich erst dies Jahr für mich wirklich entdeckt habe, macht mir auch viel Freude.

Ich würde zum ledgern gerne meine Float nutze weil deren Aktion meines Erachtens perfekt dafür wäre. Macht das Sinn oder soll ich lieber an die leichte Feedrr gehen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde zum ledgern gerne meine Float nutze weil deren Aktion meines Erachtens perfekt dafür wäre. Macht das Sinn oder soll ich lieber an die leichte Feedrr gehen?




Wenn's von den übl. Parametern (Länge,WG, Aktion) sowie Sensibilität der Rutenspitze her passt, spricht nix dagegen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax: - dein Zielfisch war Barbe?



Nein, ich habe mich dem Döbel erschrieben. on Barben kann ich nur träumen. Mit denen ist in Brandenburg realistischerweise nicht zu rechnen, wobei es hier und da Nachweise gibt, so auch gerüchteweise in Hael und eben schwarzer Elster, in der Dosse wurden/werden sie besetzt. Ein echtes orkommen gibt es natürlich in der Oder, aber die ist mir als Gewässer zu heftig, zudem muss man die Torpedos in dem Riesenfluss ja ersma lokalisieren. Irgendwann werde ich ersuchen, mir auch die Barbe planmässig zu erarbeiten, das wird dann aber sicher mit langen Wegen erbunden sein, daher muss ich ein Gewässer mit einer entsprechenden Bestandsdichte in südlich und westlich angrenzenden Bundesländern suchen.

Aber zuerst habe ich mit Mr. Chub noch so manche Rechnung offen, oh und falls jemand Tips für Hasel in Brandenburg hat, wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar!

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Minimax: falls es dich mal herverschlägt kann ich dir ein zwei gute barbenstellen die auch von Gastanglern befischt werden dürfen zeigen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax: ich hoffe du kriegst genügend Alkohol um das zu überstehen  (wobei Alkohol, bspw. Beim Anblick von claudia roth und Angie Merkel, durchaus Grenzen hat) - dein Zielfisch war Barbe?
> 
> Ich  bin an und für sich ja auch leidenschaftlicher Grundangler, aber das Posenangeln, welches ich erst dies Jahr für mich wirklich entdeckt habe, macht mir auch viel Freude.
> 
> Ich würde zum ledgern gerne meine Float nutze weil deren Aktion meines Erachtens perfekt dafür wäre. Macht das Sinn oder soll ich lieber an die leichte Feedrr gehen?




Und als Bißanzeige beim Ledgering muß ja nicht immer die Rutenspitze herhalten.
Gibt ja noch andere altbewährte Methoden wie Bobbin, Monkey-Cölimber (Kletteraffe), Polaris Sidewinder oder Premier Tipmaster X-Treme (so ne Art Schwingspitze, die an der Rute in Rollennähe montiert wird).
Viel Spaß beim Ledgering!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Und als Bißanzeige beim Ledgering muß ja nicht immer die Rutenspitze herhalten.
> Gibt ja noch andere altbewährte Methoden wie Bobbin, Monkey-Cölimber (Kletteraffe), Polaris Sidewinder oder Premier Tipmaster X-Treme (so ne Art Schwingspitze, die an der Rute in Rollennähe montiert wird).
> Viel Spaß beim Ledgering!



Und nicht zu vergessen: die eigenen Finger!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute erstmalig an dem kleinen Fluß, über den ich gestern geschrieben habe (nicht den Oberlauf der Warnow, sondern ein Nebenfluß).

Die Bedingungen waren ganz gut: Pegel etwa 0,5m über normal, Wasser getrübt, bedeckter Himmel. Kein Regen, mäßiger Wind.
Hatte nur ne vormontierte Ultra-Light-Feeder-Rute und leichtes Gepäck mit, Pause für Swingtip und Waggler.

Den per GoogleMaps ausgekundschafteten Flußabschnitt verwarf ich wieder (der Feldweg war gesperrt und ich wollte keinen sauren Bauern auf der Pelle haben), also über eine kleine Brücke und auf gut Glück eine kleine Seitenstraße rein. 
Geparkt neben einem Bauernhof, nach Begrüßung durch einen ebenso lauten wie kleinen Spitz kam der Anwohner aus dem Haus, hab ihn nett gefragt, ob ich da parken könnte, und offenbar machte ich einen halbwegs vertrauenerweckenden Eindruck, also nach kurzem Schnack ab an das Flüßchen.

Der nächstgelegene Zugang zum Fluß schien mir als Angelstelle zu strukturarm, also ab durch die Brennesseln zu einem umgestürzten Baum.
Sah ganz gut aus, auf jeden Fall „fischig”, die Stelle.

Angefüttert mit Liquidized Bread, Rute klargemacht, Rutenhalter in den weichen Boden, Tauwurm an den 8er Haken und ab dafür.






Die Strömung war relativ stark/schnell, gefischt habe ich hinten links knapp neben der Hauptströmung und hauptsächlich in dem Bereich vorne rechts. Dort gab es eine Art Gegenströmung und auch etwas „Strömungsschatten”.

War aber nichts, kein Zupfer, nur Hänger und Treibgut in der Schnur.
Der Bereich hinter dem Baum sah ebenfalls vielversprechend aus, war aber noch hängerträchtiger und ziemlich zugewachsen, also hab ich die Idee, dort zu fischen, begraben.

Bin dann zurück zu der zunächst verworfenen, strukturarmen Stelle. Hatte schnell ein paar Hänger, aber immerhin die ersten Zupfer an der Glas-Feedertip.






Probehalber Wechsel zu Universalköder Nummer 1, Dosenmais. Versemmelte zwei Bisse beim Plaudern mit dem Herrchen des Spitz. 
Der Anwohner berichtete von einer Brücke, die „früher” an genau dieser Stelle stand, bevor sie von einem Hochwasser mitgenommen wurde.
In einem heißen Sommer könne man an meiner Angelstelle den Fluß in Gummistiefeln queren, vor ein paar Jahren sei der Fluß ausgebaggert worden und seitdem wäre er nicht mehr so schön wie früher. Und und und.
Keine Bisse mehr, keine Zupfer, nichts, nur ein ständiges vor- und zurückbiegen der Feedertip in der Strömung.
Testweise Weizen an einem Minihaken angeboten - nichts.


Zwei Hänger später zurück zum Tauwurm als Köder gewechselt und hatte dann endlich den ersten Bilderbuch-Biß:





Rotauge, gut 20cm, schöner Fisch, wird hoffentlich noch etwas wachsen

Auf Tauwurm kamen dann zügig zwei Rotaugen und ein lütter Barsch, gefolgt vom nächsten Hänger. Pro Fisch hatte ich sicher 3-4 Zweige oder Schilfhalme.
Testweiser Wechsel zurück auf Mais, noch mal 2 Plötz um die 20cm.

Nach dem nächsten Hänger hab ich dann eingepackt.

Fazit: Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, ein neues Gewässer erstmals zu beangeln. 
Evtl. werd ich die Tage mal einen weniger zugewachsenen Gewässerabschnitt, der sich dennoch einigermaßen abwechslungsreich durch die Landschaft schlängelt, besuchen.
Vermutlich wieder mit der Feederrute, abhängig vom Wetter nehm ich evtl. zusätzlich die Posenrute mit Kapselrolle für „trotting-light” mit.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schön ... von solchen "wilden Zuständen" kann ich in unserer aufgeräumten Gegend nur träumen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht Georg! Ich hab auch ein Leckerli für euch, so war es hartes Angeln, aber ein Drill von 20 Minuten am Picker will schon was heißen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Liquidized Bread


eingeweichtes Brot?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

*Kleiner Fluss ganz Groß*




So klein dieser Fluss sein mag, so viel Potential scheint er mitzubringen. Schon im Vorfeld sammelte ich immer wieder Informationen über den Fischbestand, verwendete Methoden und Tipps für einen sicheren Fang. So richtig sagen konnte mir niemand etwas, so gilt dieses Jahr in meiner Region als eher schwächere Phase. Nützt alles nichts, dann muss die Gute alte Feldforschung eben herhalten. So entschloss ich mich heute auf Tuchfühlung zu gehen und nach 2 vorherigen Versuchen mit nicht akzeptablem Verlauf in ein Erfolgserlebnis umzumünzen.

Zur Erinnerung, das erste Anfischen war geprägt von höherem Wasserpegel, einer Unmenge an Treibgut und einer fast unmöglichen Angelei. So schnell gebe ich mich aber nicht geschlagen! Nie! Niemals!



Ich nahm einen etwas längeren Weg in Kauf und suchte mein Heil weiter Stromauf, mit dabei wieder ein Picker, mein Futtereimer und der notwendige Stuhl zum Versinken falls es nicht laufen sollte. Als Köder sollten mir Reste dienlich sein, so wollte ich die letzten Maden und Caster verklappen, ich heiße ja nicht Dagobert Duck. "Lose Feed", also Partikel zum einwerfen, sollten heute 2mm Pellets sein. Meine Mission war ja eindeutig, Rotauge oder rotes Auge. Deswegen färbte ich mein Futter auch schwarz, es hilft einfach ungemein und lässt misstrauische Plötzen etwas zielstrebiger agieren.  




So warf ich kleine Futterbälle an den Spot, gefolgt von 2 Ladungen Pellets mit der Futterschleuder. Bei recht starkem Wind war das gar nicht so einfach. Kommen wir nochmal zum dunklen Futter zurück, wie deine Hände bei Nutzung aussehen, dürfte an eine Schicht im Kohlewerk erinnern.




Und Zack! Rein mit dem Futterball. Ich versuche dabei immer sehr genau zu sein, schließlich verteilen Fehlwürfe auch die Fische, zur Folge sind immer weniger Bisse.





Es dauerte nicht lang, der Zielfisch ließ sich Blicken. In typischer Manier zuckte es nur kurz in der Spitze, so galt es schnell zu sein. Ich komme ja eher nach der Brasse, so ein bisschen gemütlich. Daher nahm ich die Rute auch auf den Oberschenkel. Es bewährte sich auch, so konnte ich schnell jedes Anklopfen quittieren.




Es sollten 4 weitere dieser Größe folgen, dann knallte es im Blank. Und in meiner Hose. Der Biss zeichnete sich schon anders ab, aber als der Knabe loslegte brach die Hölle über mir ein. Diese unbändige Kraft, ich konnte nichts tun als die Bremse öffnen. Mir fiel sofort ein, wie jedermann um die Kampfkraft über Weißfische moserte. Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, aber gut, wer mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt , der kennt es nicht anders.

Mein Widersacher wollte sich die ersten 5 Minuten nicht zeigen. Ich rätselte schon, was da am Köder sich vergriff. So richtig schlüssig war ich nicht. Fühlte sich wie eine gute Schleie an, aber hier, mitten im kleinen Fluss? Dann schimmerte die bronzene Silhouette durch, es war ein Brassen. Ein ziemlich mächtiger, wohl möglich der Chef des Streckenabschnittes. Wir tanzten noch weiter 15 Minuten etwa, dann konnte den Klodeckel einsacken. Mir fiel ein Stein vom Herzen Freunde, das ist nicht in Worten zu beschreiben.










Ich entschloss mich schnelle Fotos zu machen und gab diesem Ausnahmefisch an solch einem Gewässer sofort die Freiheit ( Ich nehme an Ausnahmefisch, wer weiß?). Ich konnte das auch nicht mehr einordnen, es ist einfach unbeschreiblich, diese Fische sind so anmutig. Wenn ich einer Brasse ins Auge sehe, dann fällt mir nichts weiter ein als Freiheit. Manchmal auch meine Körperform, das ist aber ein anderes Thema. Nun, wir wollten aber noch ein paar Rotaugen fangen? Wie ging es weiter?

Gar nicht, danach sollte für eine Stunde die Luft raus sein. Nicht selten folgt nach intensiven Drills eine Vergrämung der anderen Weißfische. Ich warf weiter kleine Futterbälle und lose feed, bis die Plötzen wieder am Platz waren. So folgten noch einige schöne Rotflossen, darunter eine Rotfeder und eine kleine Brasse. Es waren ungefähr 20 dieser.




​
Insgesamt war bei sehr gewöhnungsbedürftigem Wetter die Angelei einfach wundervoll. So waren nicht nur verschiedene Fischarten im Kescher, es war auch eine Augenweide darunter. So ein bisschen Plane ich jetzt schon beim schreiben, wie ich den Flossenträgern in den nächsten Tagen auf die Schuppen rücken kann. Eins steht fest, ich habe das Gewässer unterschätzt!

Ein kleiner Fluss mit großem Potential!

https://www.16er-haken.de/


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eingeweichtes Brot?



Nein, frisches Brot das durch den Mixer (Liquidizer) gejagt wurde, ohne Wasserzugabe. Die Flocken pappen durch die Eigenfeuchte gut zu Bällchen zusammen. Gibt's auch in der Variante mit Trockenem Brot, hier muss man Wasser zugeben.

 Du meinst das Mashed Bread, der andere englische Brotanfutterklassiker. Dies ist in wasser eingeweichtes und Ausgedrücktes Brot, schlimme Schweinerei, aber tolle Wolkenbildung.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, frisches Brot das durch den Mixer (Liquidizer) gejagt wurde, ohne Wasserzugabe. Die Flocken pappen durch die Eigenfeuchte gut zu Bällchen zusammen. Gibt's auch in der Variante mit Trockenem Brot, hier muss man Wasser zugeben.
> 
> Du meinst das Mashed Bread, der andere englische Brotanfutterklassiker. Dies ist in wasser eingeweichtes und Ausgedrücktes Brot, schlimme Schweinerei, aber tolle Wolkenbildung.


merci!! ja, meinte das zweite Variante.
Das erste kannt ich nicht - man lernt nie aus


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *Kleiner Fluss ganz Groß*
> 
> QUOTE]​
> 
> Ein schöner Bericht, vielen Dank dafür :m​ ​ Das ist wieder ein schönes Beispiel wieviel Genuss -und Erfolg- aus höggschter Konzentration auf eine Methode und Rute ziehen kann.​ Und ich sehe, dass die Rotaugen auch bei dir inzwischen "clean as a needle sind"- schöne Fische. Das Phänomen, das große Brassen sich an Orten rumtreiben wo sie es nicht sollten, wie Kleingewässer oder scharfer Wehrströmung ist garnicht so selten, manchmal fragt man sich wie die wenden wollen. Typisch auch das man meist nur den einen von der Größe ans Band kriegt- da sollten ja eigentlich noch weitere sein. Aber wenn man so einen an leichtestes Gerät im schmalen Fluss bekommt, räumt der den Swim dermassen auf, da bleibt kein Auge trocken.​ Mir gefällt Dein Brassenfanatismus, es sind ja auch tolle Johnnies (natürlich kein Vergleich zum edelsten und besten aller Fische..). Ich hätte da was für Dich. Während Fliegen- und Spinn- und Karpfenangler ja zwischen unendlich vielen Accessoires die ihre Zielfische zeigen wählen können, siehts für spezialisierte Friedfischianer ja eher Mau aus. Daher ist man um sowas (für die Weste) doppelt froh:​ ​ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/English-P...n-Badge-Tie-Pin-Lapel-Badge-F31-/321250732541​ ​ Könntest Du noch was zu tiefe und Bodenbeschaffenheit Deines Flüsschens sagen?​ ​ HG​ Minimax​


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kleiner Fluss ganz Groß*
> 
> QUOTE]​
> 
> Ein schöner Bericht, vielen Dank dafür :m​ ​ Das ist wieder ein schönes Beispiel wieviel Genuss -und Erfolg- aus höggschter Konzentration auf eine Methode und Rute ziehen kann.​ Und ich sehe, dass die Rotaugen auch bei dir inzwischen "clean as a needle sind"- schöne Fische. Das Phänomen, das große Brassen sich an Orten rumtreiben wo sie es nicht sollten, wie Kleingewässer oder scharfer Wehrströmung ist garnicht so selten, manchmal fragt man sich wie die wenden wollen. Typisch auch das man meist nur den einen von der Größe ans Band kriegt- da sollten ja eigentlich noch weitere sein. Aber wenn man so einen an leichtestes Gerät im schmalen Fluss bekommt, räumt der den Swim dermassen auf, da bleibt kein Auge trocken.​ Mir gefällt Dein Brassenfanatismus, es sind ja auch tolle Johnnies (natürlich kein Vergleich zum edelsten und besten aller Fische..). Ich hätte da was für Dich. Während Fliegen- und Spinn- und Karpfenangler ja zwischen unendlich vielen Accessoires die ihre Zielfische zeigen wählen können, siehts für spezialisierte Friedfischianer ja eher Mau aus. Daher ist man um sowas (für die Weste) doppelt froh:​ ​ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/English-P...n-Badge-Tie-Pin-Lapel-Badge-F31-/321250732541​ ​ Könntest Du noch was zu tiefe und Bodenbeschaffenheit Deines Flüsschens sagen?​ ​ HG​ Minimax​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin ein richtiger Brassenfreund und Liebhaber. Das sind einfach tolle Fische. So war mir klar, das es diese dort schon gibt, aber eben nicht SO groß. Der hatte gute 60cm, vielleicht bissel mehr. Und recht schwer noch dazu.
> 
> Tatsächlich war danach halt einfach Funkstille am Futterplatz, nur gibt die Rute für solch einen Fisch dann nicht mehr viel her, wenn ich nicht den Haken, der sehr dünn gewählt war, opfern will. Der Saß nicht so fest im Sattel, das hätte mir Übermut schnell zur Nullnummer werden können.
> 
> Zu den Kleidungsstücken:
> 
> Ich bin dran, auch wegen der Homepage, Mützen zu designen. Ich freue mich auch schon wahnsinnig auf das nächste Jahr, dann will ich meine Bestmarke toppen. Das Gewässer dafür habe ich direkt vor der Tür. Der Größte dort gefangene Brassen hat 79cm (immernoch, wurde letztes Jahr gefangen). Challenge Accepted.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> merci!! ja, meinte das zweite Variante.
> Das erste kannt ich nicht - man lernt nie aus



Falls Du es mal probieren willst, das „Liquidized Bread” - am besten geht „American Sandwich”-Brot dafür. Ich schneid meistens die „Rinde” ab vor dem „Mixen=Liquidizen”.
Super fluffig, gibt im Wasser ne richtige Wolke.
Kann man in kleinen Ballen füttern oder in einen kleinen Drahtfeederkorb gepreßt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habs vor Ewigkeiten mal inkonsequent und nebenher probiert. Mich reizt, dass es einfach herzustellen und dann sofort "betriebsbereit" ist. Vielleicht sollt ich es mal wieder probieren. 
 Ich taste mich an den Weizen. Heute mal mit Ebly losgezogen, wurde als Hakenjöder leider ignoriert, Maden hingegen wurden von den Plötzen freundlich aufgenommen. Dazu habe ich einige Handvoll gestreut gefüttert, wie der Sähmann auf dem Felde. Kurze Zeit später war der Swim "tot"- ob ichs übertrieben habe? Der soll ja sehr sättigend sein. Die Experimente gehen aber weiter!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF - super Bericht, schön zu lesen. Petri zur Brasse, was ein Brummer ;-)
Wie war die Strömung im Fluß?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ geomas:
Dich hab ich auch schon auf der Liste wegen Bericht zum weiterverbreiten
:g:g:g
:vik::vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr schön ... von solchen "wilden Zuständen" kann ich in unserer aufgeräumten Gegend nur träumen.



Der wilde Osten eben ;-)

Im Ernst, verwilderte Gewässer gibt es hier in Meck-Pomm in Massen. Teilweise auch schade, wenn es die überalterten Dorfvereine nicht mehr schaffen, ihre Gewässer auch nur halbwegs zu pflegen.
Andererseits natürlich schön für alle, denen ein Marsch durchs Brennessel-Dickicht nichts ausmacht, um zu einem wild-romantischen Flüßchen oder Teich zu kommen.
So, ich puhl jetzt mal ein paar Dutzend Disteln aus meinen Klamotten und Futteralen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF - super Bericht, schön zu lesen. Petri zur Brasse, was ein Brummer ;-)
> Wie war die Strömung im Fluß?



Nicht all zu stark. Schrotbleie bis 10g als Kette bleiben aber nicht liegen, die Driften dann ab. Tellerblei ist bisher die beste Option gewesen.

Ist aber auch etwas höheres Wasser, seit das Wehr geöffnet wurde. Wird sicher wieder weniger und dann auch abseits vom Tellerchen befischbar.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht, schöne Fische plus einem 
Super Abramis B. Grandseigneur mit garantierten Adrenalin Kick.

Oft verlacht und unterschätzt..meist von Leuten, die einen richtig grossen noch nie am Band hatten oder derartige Beifänge generell eher Naserümpfend bis abfällig zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Schön sind sie in ihrem Messingkleid, keine Königin wie die Schleie aber gehobener Landadel allemal. 

Im Drill finde ich die Dicken recht unberechenbar kreativ..was kommt jetzt als nächstes..Klotz spielen,mit der Strömung treiben lassen, querstellen, dann wieder kurze aber durchaus heftige Schläge..Sumo Taktik? 

Das Duell gewinnt man(n) nicht immer(Beifang am Derbgerät mal aussen vor).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, schöne Fische plus einem
> Super Abramis B. Grandseigneur mit garantierten Adrenalin Kick.
> 
> Oft verlacht und unterschätzt..meist von Leuten, die einen richtig grossen noch nie am Band hatten oder derartige Beifänge generell eher Naserümpfend bis abfällig zur Kenntnis nehmen.
> 
> Schön sind sie in ihrem Messingkleid, keine Königin wie die Schleie aber gehobener Landadel allemal.
> 
> Im Drill finde ich die Dicken recht unberechenbar kreativ..was kommt jetzt als nächstes..Klotz spielen,mit der Strömung treiben lassen, querstellen, dann wieder kurze aber durchaus heftige Schläge..Sumo Taktik?
> 
> Das Duell gewinnt man(n) nicht immer(Beifang am Derbgerät mal aussen vor).



Geb ich dir in allen Punkten recht. 

Oft wird dabei auch unterschlagen, das es nicht die 60cm Brassen waren, die gefangen wurden, sondern nur die Hälfte. Dann sind sie noch niedlich und nicht so ausdauernd. Mit einer etwas besseren Größe und Gewicht sieht das anders aus.

Exakt wie du es beschrieben hast verhielten sich all meine großen Brassen durch die Bank. Da fällt es im ersten Moment manchmal schwer zu identifizieren welcher Fisch da am Band tanzt. Selten Drücken sie wie Schleien nach unten im Drill, die bleiben nämlich einfach stehen und bewegen sich erst gar nicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Oft verlacht und unterschätzt..meist von Leuten, die einen richtig grossen noch nie am Band hatten oder derartige Beifänge generell eher Naserümpfend bis abfällig zur Kenntnis nehmen.
> 
> Schön sind sie in ihrem Messingkleid, keine Königin wie die Schleie aber gehobener Landadel allemal.
> 
> Im Drill finde ich die Dicken recht unberechenbar kreativ..was kommt jetzt als nächstes..Klotz spielen,mit der Strömung treiben lassen, querstellen, dann wieder kurze aber durchaus heftige Schläge..Sumo Taktik?
> QUOTE]
> Absolut treffende Charakterisierung.
> 
> Kennt einer von euch das Phänomen, das Brassen nach dem Abhaken -und zwar unabhängig von Dauer und Heftigkeit des Drills und des Temperaments des jeweiligen Fisches (Bei Brassen wie ich finde sehr individuell ausgeprägt) nach dem Abhaken den grossen Leidenden markieren, auf die Seite legen, etc.. bevor sie sich berappeln?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> RuhrfischerPG schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Oft verlacht und unterschätzt..meist von Leuten, die einen richtig grossen noch nie am Band hatten oder derartige Beifänge generell eher Naserümpfend bis abfällig zur Kenntnis nehmen.
> 
> Schön sind sie in ihrem Messingkleid, keine Königin wie die Schleie aber gehobener Landadel allemal.
> 
> Im Drill finde ich die Dicken recht unberechenbar kreativ..was kommt jetzt als nächstes..Klotz spielen,mit der Strömung treiben lassen, querstellen, dann wieder kurze aber durchaus heftige Schläge..Sumo Taktik?
> QUOTE]
> Absolut treffende Charakterisierung.
> 
> Kennt einer von euch das Phänomen, das Brassen nach dem Abhaken -und zwar unabhängig von Dauer und Heftigkeit des Drills und des Temperaments des jeweiligen Fisches (Bei Brassen wie ich finde sehr individuell ausgeprägt) nach dem Abhaken den grossen Leidenden markieren, auf die Seite legen, etc.. bevor sie sich berappeln?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immer. Der Kollege hat auch eine Weile gebraucht, bis er wieder Fit war. Ich denke das liegt einfach am Umstand gelegen, das Brassen sich im Drill wirklich reinhängen und wir auch Fische ausdrillen, weil die Ruten weicher sind.
> 
> Mit Brechstangen wird der Fisch nur rausgeprügelt, wenn er nicht vorher ausschlitzt und dementsprechend ist der Fisch noch etwas Fitter.
> 
> Aber eines ist mir noch nie passiert: Das ein Fisch umgekippt ist nach dem Drill.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So in der Art


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eingeweichtes Brot?



@FF: Horridoh und fette Beute!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> So in der Art
> 
> @FF: Horridoh und fette Beute!



Zufrieden bin ich nicht. Ich hätte die Rotaugen auch auf 60 Fische steigern können, leider waren die Bisse so schnell, das die Glasspitze echt Probleme hatte.

Ich schwanke gerade in meinen Überlegungen, ob ich morgen mit Körbchen und Seitenarm antrete oder zur Zicke fahre und schaue was dort geht.

Die Zicke ist aber knallhart....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Minimax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Immer. Der Kollege hat auch eine Weile gebraucht, bis er wieder Fit war. Ich denke das liegt einfach am Umstand gelegen, das Brassen sich im Drill wirklich reinhängen und wir auch Fische ausdrillen, weil die Ruten weicher sind.
> 
> Mit Brechstangen wird der Fisch nur rausgeprügelt, wenn er nicht vorher ausschlitzt und dementsprechend ist der Fisch noch etwas Fitter.
> 
> Aber eines ist mir noch nie passiert: Das ein Fisch umgekippt ist nach dem Drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, Brassen, die nach dem Drill an weichen Ruten „platt” waren, kenn ich auch. Bauch oben danach hatt ich zum Glück noch nicht.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tjaja, da könntest Du so schön Rotaugen fangen. Und doch ist da ist der Ruf der Zicke: "Aaachach.. Fantastic.. (schmelz..) sag doch dem doofen Flüsschen Du hast nen dringenden Termin und komm bei mir vorbei.. mir ist sooo langweilig.."

 Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen. Ich wankle auch hin und her. Und ich beinne darüber nachzudenken, mal die Kamera mitzunehmen. Verdammte Gruppendynamik.|rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tjaja, da könntest Du so schön Rotaugen fangen. Und doch ist da ist der Ruf der Zicke: "Aaachach.. Fantastic.. (schmelz..) sag doch dem doofen Flüsschen Du hast nen dringenden Termin und komm bei mir vorbei.. mir ist sooo langweilig.."
> 
> Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen. Ich wankle auch hin und her. Und ich beinne darüber nachzudenken, mal die Kamera mitzunehmen. Verdammte Gruppendynamik.|rolleyes



Ich sach dir was:

Wir haben hier eine Oase in der Wüste geschaffen. Das ist nicht so selbstverständlich. Kein Gezicke, kein Erfolgsdruck. Jeder Fisch ob Klein oder Groß wird gewürdigt. Wir sind technisch versiert, suchen nicht nach dem Gral, der sucht nach uns!

Ich freue mich über jede Anteilnahme und glaube auch, das wir das Angeln auf Friedfische attraktiver machen können!

( Ich habe immer etwas Angst vor der Zicke, entweder fängst du nichts oder es kommt ein richtiger Knaller )


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe immer etwas Angst vor der Zicke, entweder fängst du nichts oder es kommt ein richtiger Knaller



 "Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt, wer nicht xxxkt, der kriegt kein Kind."
 Sacht mein alter Doktervadder imma, wenna paa intus hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde  bei mir eher den Terminus "bemüht" denn "versiert" nutzen 
Ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder ans Wasser zz kommen. Frage ist ob Tümpel mit Karpfen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern oder zur Fulle... muss noch meine Weizenstory machen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> "Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt, wer nicht xxxkt, der kriegt kein Kind."
> Sacht mein alter Doktervadder imma, wenna paa intus hat.



Hatta recht, der Jute.

Ich hab halt im Gedanken die Idee mit einer eher "mitarbeitenden Montage" den Rotflossen so richtig Feuer zu geben. Die Anschläge kriegst du auf dieses Tempo nämlich nicht durch. Wenn die Jungs groß sind, klar, aber diese 300g Sektion ist nicht so brachial wie erhofft. Waren auch allesamt Spitz gehakt. 

Es wird ja am Ende der Woche wesentlich kälter, dann könnte es wieder ruhig am Wasser sein, bis sie wieder Lust haben. Hach, das ist alles immer so Kompliziert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde  bei mir eher den Terminus "bemüht" denn "versiert" nutzen 
Ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder ans Wasser zz kommen. Frage ist ob Tümpel mit Karpfen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern oder zur Fulle... muss noch meine Weizenstory machen - und du leugnest den erfolgsdruck!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde  bei mir eher den Terminus "bemüht" denn "versiert" nutzen
> Ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder ans Wasser zz kommen. Frage ist ob Tümpel mit Karpfen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern oder zur Fulle... muss noch meine Weizenstory machen - und du leugnest den erfolgsdruck!



Ich hab echt 0 Druck. Ich hatte heute auch das Telefonat mit dem Händler und habe danach keinen Gedanken dran verschwendet. Ich will Angeln, ich liebe Angeln und Fische. Egal ob Groß oder Klein, viel oder wenig.

Nicht jeder hat das Glück, die Zeit, die Geduld oder die Möglichkeiten, da kann ein 20cm Rotauge zum Fisch des Jahres werden und dann war es das auch Wert! 

Fahr ans Wasser, zieh was raus, lass uns Teilhaben!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde bei mir eher den Terminus "bemüht" denn "versiert" nutzen


 Was man auf jeden Fall bemerkt, ist der Enthusiamus aller Beteiligten, und die Freude am Fang und Drumherum- irgendwie sehen wir alle uns als Lernende, und das ist schön. 

 Ich glaube aber, das der Thread auch zu den Entscheidungsproblemen, die wir alle auf der einen oder anderen Seite haben beiträgt: Plötzlich ist die anglerische Welt so voller Input und kreativen Ideen, das man garnicht weis, wo man anfangen soll- so geht's mir jedenfalls.

 @Kochtopf: Und nochmal vielen Dank für die Barbeneinladung- vielleicht steh ich eines Tages auf der Matte..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch das Phänomen, das Brassen nach dem Abhaken -und zwar unabhängig von Dauer und Heftigkeit des Drills und des Temperaments des jeweiligen Fisches (Bei Brassen wie ich finde sehr individuell ausgeprägt) nach dem Abhaken den grossen Leidenden markieren, auf die Seite legen, etc.. bevor sie sich berappeln?



Scheint bei denen eine Art sterbender
Schwan Syndrom zu sein

Mich hat mal einer ganz alt aussehen lassen..von fast tot Gehabe auf Warp 5 Start binnen 2 Sek..und hat dabei die leichte Abhakmatte mitgerissen. 

Sah für einen kurzen Moment wie Sea World für Arme aus 

Brasse surft auf Abhakmatte

Dank Strömung konnte ich der Matte dann auch Tschüss sagen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Scheint bei denen eine Art sterbender
> Schwan Syndrom zu sein


 
 Genau, genau! Als teilweiser Stadtparkangler glaube ich auch beobachtet zu haben, das die Bazis das besonders gerne tun, wenn angelkritische JackWolfskinSpaziergängerzeuginnen in der Nähe sind: "..Blub..Blub..Hülfe, Fish Abuse, Fish Abuse.."

 Ist wie die peinlichen Anleinszenen, die gewisse Hunde abstarten, wenn Publikum in der Nähe ist...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich meine mit "Erfolgsdruck" Ehrgeiz-  ihr habt alle so schöne und reich bebilderte Reportagen geschrieben, da will ich qualitativ nicht abfallen und sehr gerne das ein oder andere Fischi zum Landgang überreden. Und dann auch noch Weizen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine mit "Erfolgsdruck" Ehrgeiz-  ihr habt alle so schöne und reich bebilderte Reportagen geschrieben, da will ich qualitativ nicht abfallen und sehr gerne das ein oder andere Fischi zum Landgang überreden. Und dann auch noch Weizen



„Ehrgeiz ist schlimmer als TBC” - Spruch von meinem Großvater. Laß es ruhig angehen, Alex ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine mit "Erfolgsdruck" Ehrgeiz-  ihr habt alle so schöne und reich bebilderte Reportagen geschrieben, da will ich qualitativ nicht abfallen und sehr gerne das ein oder andere Fischi zum Landgang überreden. Und dann auch noch Weizen



Mit Weizen feuer ich bald nur so um mich. Ich hab noch Maden für 2x Angeln. Dann bestelle ich dieses Jahr keine mehr. Solange sie im Kühlschrank sind, schleppe ich sie ja automatisch mit.

Zumal ich ja zum Weizen noch etwas schreiben will ( Köderbericht), da muss ich ja erstmal wieder loslegen. Abkochen, Würzen und dergleichen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Weizen: also bislang ging er besonders gut an moorigen Gewässern. Allerdings hab ich ihn ja erst 5 oder 6x in diesem Herbst als Köder und Futter benutzt.
Für das gute Rotaugen- und Brassenrevier (Fluß) vor meiner Haustür hab ich dieses Jahr keine Karte, sonst hätt ich da schon mal den Weizen angeboten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Weizen: also bislang ging er besonders gut an moorigen Gewässern. Allerdings hab ich ihn ja erst 5 oder 6x in diesem Herbst als Köder und Futter benutzt.
> Für das gute Rotaugen- und Brassenrevier (Fluß) vor meiner Haustür hab ich dieses Jahr keine Karte, sonst hätt ich da schon mal den Weizen angeboten.



Wächst dort wilder Weizen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wächst dort wilder Weizen?



Meines Wissens nicht. Also weder am Fluß vor meiner haustür noch an den moorigen Gewässern.
In meiner Nachbarschaft (Stadthafen) stehen die alten Getreidesilos, zuletzt umgeschlagen wurde dort vor 15 Jahren etwa. Da sollten sich selbst die ältesten Warnow-Brassen und -Rotaugen nicht mehr dran erinnern können.
Im Seehafen (Getreideterminal) ist Angeln verboten. An den Seehafen grenzt eine große Wasserfläche an (Breitling genannt), die vom Ufer aus nicht zu beangeln ist. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, daß dort richtig fette Brassen rumlümmeln ;-)
Und auch in der Ostsee selbst werden immer mal wieder echte Klodeckel gehakt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nicht. Also weder am Fluß vor meiner haustür noch an den moorigen Gewässern.
> In meiner Nachbarschaft (Stadthafen) stehen die alten Getreidesilos, zuletzt umgeschlagen wurde dort vor 15 Jahren etwa. Da sollten sich selbst die ältesten Warnow-Brassen und -Rotaugen nicht mehr dran erinnern können.
> Im Seehafen (Getreideterminal) ist Angeln verboten. An den Seehafen grenzt eine große Wasserfläche an (Breitling genannt), die vom Ufer aus nicht zu beangeln ist. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, daß dort richtig fette Brassen rumlümmeln ;-)
> Und auch in der Ostsee selbst werden immer mal wieder echte Klodeckel gehakt.



Ich rätsel immer, was Fische zum Biss bei Weizen animiert. Könnte man auf einige Köder ummünzen.

Hanf=Schnecke
Made/Pinkie/Wurm dürften bekannt sein. ( Kadaver und Co.)
Mais?
Weizen?
Teig?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja riecht und schmeckt gut. Probiert man mal


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer das Risiko einer der Öffentlichkeit nachhaltig verbleibenden Totalblamage eingehen möchte, dem empfehle ich auch unbedingt das abhaken von Dickdeckeln im Wasser bei nicht ausreichend angehobenen Landenetz.

Free Willy Steilvorlage die ab und an vorkommt, dann aber sehr zügig angenommen wird

Ehem. Vereinskollege versucht das bis heute zu verdrängen..der Blick von damals ist bis heute unbezahlbar...natürlich mit Salz in die Wunde "weißt du noch?" Fragen. 

Booah.. wat fies


Er munkelt dann irgendwas von seltenen Mutationen. 

Hecht DNA auf Brassen per Bissübertragung bei einem vorherigen aber missglückten Kill Versuch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja riecht und schmeckt gut. Probiert man mal



Und das ist so meiner Erfahrung nach nur Bedingt richtig. Angeln an einem Gewässer mit Nudeln und Fütter damit auch an, du wirst es oft erleben, das es 2 bis 3 Tage dauert, bis sie den Köder annehmen.

Im Endeffekt ist das was du beschreibst aber auch wieder richtig, so kann mir keiner Erzählen das Vanille unter Wasser wächst. Also doch schwimmendes Gemüse.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich rätsel immer, was Fische zum Biss bei Weizen animiert. Könnte man auf einige Köder ummünzen.
> 
> Hanf=Schnecke
> Made/Pinkie/Wurm dürften bekannt sein. ( Kadaver und Co.)
> Mais?
> Weizen?
> Teig?



Ein Großteil dürfte purem Nahrungsopportunismus geschuldet sein.

Karpfen auf aromatisierte Holzkugel
Grundeln auf Kaugummi
Barsche auf Weingummiworms

Mal testen..reingefallen

Schwimmendes Gemüse..passt schon irgendwie. 

Auch wenns nach Ralfs(Ralle24) damaligen Erststatement hier im Forum da schon mal den einen(eher mehrere) empörte Aufschreie gab


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ein Großteil dürfte purem Nahrungsopportunismus geschuldet sein.
> 
> Karpfen auf aromatisierte Holzkugel
> Grundeln auf Kaugummi
> Barsche auf Weingummiworms
> 
> Mal testen..reingefallen



Gut, mir ging eben auch durch den Kopf das der Fisch den Haken unter Umständen auch gar nicht sieht. Ist ja auch die Verarsche an der Sache.

Ich frage mich halt gern, warum, welcher Köder so gut läuft. 16/17 Stunden am Tag geht das so. |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich rätsel immer, was Fische zum Biss bei Weizen animiert. Könnte man auf einige Köder ummünzen.
> 
> Hanf=Schnecke
> Made/Pinkie/Wurm dürften bekannt sein. ( Kadaver und Co.)
> Mais?
> Weizen?
> Teig?



Ich seh das so wie Alex. Probieren, im Zweifel ausspucken. 
An von Karpfenanglern intensiv befischten Gewässern mag Weizen als Bestandteil von Partikelmixen dem breiten Weißfisch-Publikum auch als nahrhaft bekannt sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich seh das so wie Alex. Probieren, im Zweifel ausspucken.
> An von Karpfenanglern intensiv befischten Gewässern mag Weizen als Bestandteil von Partikelmixen dem breiten Weißfisch-Publikum auch als nahrhaft bekannt sein.



Mein Vorwort im Artikel dazu. |supergri

Generell verwundert es mich halt, aber es wird schon so sein. Mein Hund nimmt ja auch jeden Kram, ohne dabei abzuwägen, wenn es Nahrung sein könnte.

Ich habe diese Idee, weil ich an einem Projekt arbeite zu den Pellets, welche auf Weißfisch extrem wirken. Ergo, Pelletteig.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weizen, Mais, Brot, Teig, Tulip, Graupen, Maden haben als gemeinsame Eigenschaften, dass sie Hell sind -Kontrastwirkung!- und schön weich und "zutzelbar" ich vermute, das gilt auch für Nudeln, trotz Fantastic´ Felderfahrung: Vielleicht würden die kleinen körnchenförmigen Suppennudeln schneller angenommen werden?

 Gegen die schöne Theorie spricht natürlich der Siegeszug der harten dunklen Pellets- aber hier kommen wir schon wieder in den Bereich Aroma/Duft..

 man weejs et nicht, man weejs et nicht...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Pelletteig.



Ist mittlerweile auch so ein vernachlässigtes Ding..kennt zwar nahezu jeder noch früher(Frolic,Forelli), wird aber bis auf Boilieteige eher selten benutzt. 

Dabei hätte man heute zig Möglichkeiten mehr..was da an unterschiedlichen Pellettypen am Markt ist, schreit ja förmlich danach.

Ok..manche Hersteller denken mit und bieten(wie z. B. Sonubaits)  zur jeweiligen Aromaserie passende Teige an.

Deren F1 geflavourte scheiden für mich als Versuchsbasis aber aus, die duften derart genial, das ich den Teig wohl eher Backformtauglich machen würde [emoji23]


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schwimmendes Gemüse ....

Wer kennt noch die Dachtonpfannentechnik auf Carp und Brasse???

Wenige....Man(n)/Frau nehme nen Orginal 1945 Tondachziegel bestreiche ihn eine Woche täglich mit Stips/Sirup  lege ihn in die Pralle Sonne tagelang und immer wieder bestreiche er diese.

Dann bohre er ein Loch in die Handgemachte Pfanne,befestige er ein Seil an dieser und versenke das ganze an einer bevorzugten Angelstelle.
Daneben lege eher seine Hakenfalle aus und warte darauf das sich das eingeklemmte Alustreifenpapier auf der Schnur bei offenen bügel nach oben bewege.......

Schwimmendes Gemüse........

Und lasse er sich nicht erwischen wenn er sollte klauen die alten Ziegel vom Pastors Haus....

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Gegen die schöne Theorie spricht natürlich der Siegeszug der harten dunklen Pellets- aber hier kommen wir schon wieder in den Bereich Aroma/Duft..



Ich spreche ja nur von Misstrauen, sobald jemand irgendwie schon damit gefuhrwerkt hat, werden sie es nehmen. Das wird aber für immer ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln bleiben.

Farbe und Duft sind Ausschlaggebend. Der Method Feeder verbindet ja beides. Pellet als Lockwirkung, Farbe als Killer.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile auch so ein vernachlässigtes Ding..kennt zwar nahezu jeder noch früher(Frolic,Forelli), wird aber bis auf Boilieteige eher selten benutzt.
> 
> Dabei hätte man heute zig Möglichkeiten mehr..was da an unterschiedlichen Pellettypen am Markt ist, schreit ja förmlich danach.
> 
> Ok..manche Hersteller denken mit und bieten(wie z. B. Sonubaits)  zur jeweiligen Aromaserie passende Teige an.
> 
> Deren F1 geflavourte scheiden für mich als Versuchsbasis aber aus, die duften derart genial, das ich den Teig wohl eher Backformtauglich machen würde [emoji23]



Teig muss halt gemacht werden, Maden fangen auch so. Allerdings habe ich den Teig aus meiner Kindheit immer in freudiger Erinnerung. Es gab 3 Sorten im Geschäft. Erdbeer, Cola und Gelb ( Zitrone? Vanille?). Das Zeug hielt Jahre unterm Wohnwagen und fing große Plötzen wie kein Zweiter. Damit fing ich auch mit 10 Jahren meinen PB-Graser (82cm) und eine Plötze von 45cm.

Teig rückt auch bald wieder ins Geschehen, aber ich weiß auch nicht mehr wo ich zuerst anfangen soll.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Schwimmendes Gemüse ....
> 
> Wer kennt noch die Dachtonpfannentechnik auf Carp und Brasse???
> 
> Wenige....Man(n)/Frau nehme nen Orginal 1945 Tondachziegel bestreiche ihn eine Woche täglich mit Stips/Sirup  lege ihn in die Pralle Sonne tagelang und immer wieder bestreiche er diese.
> 
> Dann bohre er ein Loch in die Handgemachte Pfanne,befestige er ein Seil an dieser und versenke das ganze an einer bevorzugten Angelstelle.
> Daneben lege eher seine Hakenfalle aus und warte darauf das sich das eingeklemmte Alustreifenpapier auf der Schnur bei offenen bügel nach oben bewege.......
> 
> Schwimmendes Gemüse........
> 
> Und lasse er sich nicht erwischen wenn er sollte klauen die alten Ziegel vom Pastors Haus....
> 
> #h




Haha, danke, ich fühl mich so jung auf einmal ;-) Den kannte ich noch nicht.

Ähnliche Technik, etwas weniger arbeitsintensiv: https://youtu.be/uhe3aqI5uVY?list=PL4Ehee16HwWlx27jcQrDasZLFeb8dx-vC

Stein überbacken mit Käse zum Anfüttern von Barben.
Cuisine française ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Farbe und Duft sind Ausschlaggebend. .



Ich pflichte bei und würde sogar weitergehen, was die Farbe betrifft. Ich glaube an Kontraste. Heller Hakenköder auf dunklem Futterteppich oder Method. 
Man denke nur an Made Caster: Meiner Meinung nach der universellste Bissbringer, wesentlich verführerischer als Caster oder Made Pur. Da ist der Gedanke an Kontrastwirkung nicht fern.
 Edith: Oder auch ein bisschen Mystique an die weissen Maden.. wirkt immer noch wunder!
Man denke auch an die vielen Raubfischköder, die mit Kontrasten arbeiten. Nicht umsonst ist der Abu Wobbler in RH Farbe seit ca. Christi Geburt ein föngiger Klassiker.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stein überbacken mit Käse zum Anfüttern von Barben.
> Cuisine française ;-)



 hahaha, Da musst ich auch dran denken!


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja es gab mal eine Zeit wo er die vielen Spielerein von heute hätte damals abgetan als Teufelwerk...in Zeiten wo er noch nicht auf Futter Murmeln und co. traf und Angelläden beim Bäcker mit inne warn,na ja eher Angelladeneinzelregal mit 3 Posen und 10 Haken.

Da musste er sich zu helfen wissen.

Auch kam ihm eines tages die Idee als er als vierter dran war mit baden in der alten Zinkwanne mit 70ltr.fassungsvermögen...das die stinkende Kernseife nicht nur den Stallgeruch löste...nein auch diese missbrauchte er um das Schwimmende Gemüse völlig aus der bahn zu werfen....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, danke, ich fühl mich so jung auf einmal ;-) Den kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> Ähnliche Technik, etwas weniger arbeitsintensiv: https://youtu.be/uhe3aqI5uVY?list=PL4Ehee16HwWlx27jcQrDasZLFeb8dx-vC
> 
> Stein überbacken mit Käse zum Anfüttern von Barben.
> Cuisine française ;-)



Hab ich tatsächlich vor wenigen Stunden im Internet gelesen als ich "gezielt auf Aland" gegooglet hatte. Sachen gibts!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Auch kam ihm eines tages die Idee als er als vierter dran war mit baden in der alten Zinkwanne mit 70ltr.fassungsvermögen...das die stinkende Kernseife nicht nur den Stallgeruch löste...nein auch diese missbrauchte er um das Schwimmende Gemüse völlig aus der bahn zu werfen....


 
 Weiter, mehr! Erzähls uns, was hat er getan?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Weiter, mehr! Erzähls uns, was hat er getan?



Schau Flussmonster, da wird nur mit Seife geangelt. Ein alter, heuer Hut.



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich pflichte bei und würde sogar weitergehen, was die Farbe betrifft. Ich glaube an Kontraste. Heller Hakenköder auf dunklem Futterteppich oder Method.
> Man denke nur an Made Caster: Meiner Meinung nach der universellste Bissbringer, wesentlich verführerischer als Caster oder Made Pur. Da ist der Gedanke an Kontrastwirkung nicht fern.
> Edith: Oder auch ein bisschen Mystique an die weissen Maden.. wirkt immer noch wunder!
> Man denke auch an die vielen Raubfischköder, die mit Kontrasten arbeiten. Nicht umsonst ist der Abu Wobbler in RH Farbe seit ca. Christi Geburt ein föngiger Klassiker.



Ich hatte heute einige wenige Raubfischervideos gesehen, mittlerweile Rudern sogar viele mit der Farbauswahl zurück und wollen nur noch im idealfall den Beutefisch imitieren. Hatte Veit Wilde angesprochen, weil Zander und Barsche keine "Aggressor-Räuber" sind wie der Hecht.

Beim Friedfischen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das Schlicht die Jahreszeit und der Wille nach Eiweiß entscheidend sind. Rote Maden fangen darüber hinaus besser wie weiße und Caster, weil dicke Zuckmückenlarve?

Heute konnte ich auf jeden Köder Bisse provozieren, effektiv waren aber nur 2 rote Maden. Mais ist wahrscheinlich auch wegen der Farbe so fängig. Gefärbter Mais im Futter bringt auch gefühlt schneller Bisse.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am Wagingersee traf ich vor vielen Jahren einen alten Russen, der fing gute Rotaugen in Serie und fütterte mit gebratenem Sand. Den hat er in einer alten Pfanne so lange mit viel Salatöl geröstet, bis der Rauch aufstieg. Auskühlen lassen und ab dafür. Wer weiß  schon wie die Fische wann ticken!?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Sendung und der Moderator verkörpert vieles was ich nicht mag..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Am Wagingersee traf ich vor vielen Jahren einen alten Russen, der fing gute Rotaugen in Serie und fütterte mit gebratenem Sand. Den hat er in einer alten Pfanne so lange mit viel Salatöl geröstet, bis der Rauch aufstieg. Auskühlen lassen und ab dafür. Wer weiß  schon wie die Fische wann ticken!?



Youtube ist ja voll mit russischen Spezialisten, die mit WD40-Teig aus der Spritze angeln und so fort.
Aber sie fangen. Von gebratenem Sand hatte ich früher schon gelesen, könnte sogar in einem DDR-Angelbuch gewesen sein.


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Getan hat er das er die Seife z.t kleinhackte in Miniwürfel mit Omas alten Stallmesser (konnte man einmal mit um die Welt drauf Reiten so scharf war dieses) und er hat ganze Kernseifenklötze im Bach versenkt.

Ps: bitte heute nicht mehr machen,die alten Kernseifen und die heutigen sind Welten.Damals hat er da noch "ganze Kühe/Ochsen und co drin gefunden" heute ist Kernseife fast überall voll mit Chemie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Am Wagingersee traf ich vor vielen Jahren einen alten Russen, der fing gute Rotaugen in Serie und fütterte mit gebratenem Sand. Den hat er in einer alten Pfanne so lange mit viel Salatöl geröstet, bis der Rauch aufstieg. Auskühlen lassen und ab dafür. Wer weiß  schon wie die Fische wann ticken!?



Das übersteigt selbst meine Fantasie. Aber ich glaube Öl steigt nach oben und zieht die Fische vom Mittelwasser nach unten. Ansonsten ist das schon very legendary.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Rote Maden fangen darüber hinaus besser wie weiße und Caster


 
 Ich hatte jetzt einen Liter Rote und hab ausgiebig getestet. Sie wurden nicht abgelehnt, aber ein Fremdeln (trotz Loose Feed) war immer spürbar. Rote Maden Solo waren Weiß7Rot Kombi deutlich unterlegen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das übersteigt selbst meine Fantasie. Aber ich glaube Öl steigt nach oben und zieht die Fische vom Mittelwasser nach unten. Ansonsten ist das schon very legendary.



Wenn die Fische beim Gründeln Filtern, nehmen sie das gute Ölaroma und die Röststoffe (Geschmacksverstärker) bestimmt auf, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber mit Sandsäcken angeln zu gehen, muss hart sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt einen Liter Rote und hab ausgiebig getestet. Sie wurden nicht abgelehnt, aber ein Fremdeln (trotz Loose Feed) war immer spürbar. Rote Maden Solo waren Weiß7Rot Kombi deutlich unterlegen.



So unterschiedlich kann das sein. Aber ich bin ganz bei dir, Farben spielen eine gewichtige Rolle. Ich schrieb ja in einem Bericht darüber, wie eine rote Gummimade mit echter Weißer sofort Bisse brachten. Rotfedern sind da richtig wuschig geworden. Der farbige Teig aus meiner Kindheit funktionierte deswegen vielleicht so gut? 

Vielen dank Maxi, ich hab eine neue Idee für einen Bericht:

Ein Farbenspiel - Ein bunter Fang!



Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn die Fische beim Gründeln Filtern, nehmen sie das gute Ölaroma und die Röststoffe (Geschmacksverstärker) bestimmt auf, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber mit Sandsäcken angeln zu gehen, muss hart sein.



Öl ist aber auch nicht immer das Wahre. Die Ölaugen steigen auf, treiben weg und der Fisch folgt diesen. Deswegen Sieben auch Profis ihre Maden immer, wegen den Spänen. Ist die gleiche Nummer.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Teigen und Farben denk ich als Posenäffchen immer sofort an die seltsame Welt des italienischen Forellenteichangelns. Wie würden sich all die Spezialposen, Glitzerteige, Glasgewichte in "freier Wildbahn" beweisen?
Nicht zu vergessen, mein leiser Verdacht, das die Zukunft der Posenruten nicht bei den "Matchruten" klassischen Zuschnitts sondern bei den Forellenteichruten liegt?

 Ich vermute, das die Strategie die Andal beschreibt, mit wenig Öl, das udem ncoh in die Quarzkörnchen eingedampft wurde auskommt.
 Maden sieben ist Pflicht! Am Morgen vor dem Absprung siebe ich meine Maden immer, und geb ihnen nicht zu viel Maismehl. Anders sind sie als Loosefeed nicht zu gebrauchen. Von AMinowürzern, CUrry und Curcuma halte ich dagegen Garnichts.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In Irland, wo wirklich jeder mit roten Maden angelt, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die weissen Maden deutlich besser fingen.


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fantastic...habe eben mal Ölaugen gegoogelt....

Schreib lieber Öltropfen.......


#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist eigentlich schon mal wissenschaftlich untersucht worden, on Fische die Farben sehen wie wir Zweibeiner?
Wär ja auch möglich, daß einige Farben das Licht unter Wasser nur stärker/schwächer reflektieren als andere.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bei Teigen und Farben denk ich als Posenäffchen immer sofort an die seltsame Welt des italienischen Forellenteichangelns. Wie würden sich all die Spezialposen, Glitzerteige, Glasgewichte in "freier Wildbahn" beweisen?
> Nicht zu vergessen, mein leiser Verdacht, das die Zukunft der Posenruten nicht bei den "Matchruten" klassischen Zuschnitts sondern bei den Forellenteichruten liegt?



Bei uns sind es Stippruten, in 9 von 10 Fällen. Ich bin mit der Feeder/Picker in der absoluten Minderheit. Posenangeln hat darüber hinaus den Nachteil, das geneigter Nutzer auch die Voraussetzungen mitbringen muss.

Maulwürfe (ich) kriegen nötige Konzentration auf Dauer gar nicht zustande, so bin ich nach 4h Feedern/Pickern topfit, mit der Pose platt.



geomas schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon mal wissenschaftlich untersucht worden, on Fische die Farben sehen wie wir Zweibeiner?
> Wär ja auch möglich, daß einige Farben das Licht unter Wasser nur stärker/schwächer reflektieren als andere.



Ich glaube, bei manch krasser Brühe, das der Fisch erst über Futter aktiviert wird, dann das Fressen über Farbe wahrnimmt. Anders rum wohl kaum, so trüb ein Fluss oder See sein kann.

Noch dazu, das helle Futterfarben sogar schlechter fangen ( kann ich zu 100% bestätigen), müssten Futterplätze mit viel hellem Köder ja auch versagen. Das wäre dann aber eine Arbeit/Forschung für Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Fantastic...habe eben mal Ölaugen gegoogelt....
> 
> Schreib lieber Öltropfen.......
> 
> 
> #h



Ich komme aus dem Osten, das Klischee ist schon bedient. :m|supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bei Teigen und Farben denk ich als Posenäffchen immer sofort an die seltsame Welt des italienischen Forellenteichangelns. Wie würden sich all die Spezialposen, Glitzerteige, Glasgewichte in "freier Wildbahn" beweisen?
> Nicht zu vergessen, mein leiser Verdacht, das die Zukunft der Posenruten nicht bei den "Matchruten" klassischen Zuschnitts sondern bei den Forellenteichruten liegt?



Fremde Welten - Forellenteiche ;-)

Zum Glück hab ich meine Matchruten, und wenn ich nicht eine schrotte, bin ich durch mit dem Thema.


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem Osten, das Klischee ist schon bedient. :m|supergri



Ok

Aber wenn du bei mir am Futterplatz von unten nach oben aufsteigst werd ich aber pöse,beim Öl selbst stell ich eher flacher.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Aber wenn du bei mir am Futterplatz von unten nach oben aufsteigst werd ich aber pöse,beim Öl selbst stell ich eher flacher.....



Ich bin wie eine Brasse, dem Grund zugeneigt. Öle sind aber super um Fische zum Grund zu ziehen, obgleich es dann die Falschen sein können. Brach mir beim Hegeangeln schon mal das Genick. 80 Ükel, aber nicht in der Wertung........


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Noch dazu, das helle Futterfarben sogar schlechter fangen ( kann ich zu 100% bestätigen), müssten Futterplätze mit viel hellem Köder ja auch versagen. Das wäre dann aber eine Arbeit/Forschung für Jahrzehnte.



Da habe ich mit extrem grell-hellen Popups auf eher dezenten Boilies genau das Gegenteil erfahren. Der schrille Farbtupfer wirkt sehr wohl gut auf die Fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Da habe ich mit extrem grell-hellen Popups auf eher dezenten Boilies genau das Gegenteil erfahren. Der schrille Farbtupfer wirkt sehr wohl gut auf die Fische.



Mir ging es um das Lockfutter am Boden, wegen dem Kontrast nach oben. Raubvögel und so. Farben als Köder sind ja allein schon beim Method Feeder eine Bank. 

Quasi die Kirsche auf der "getarnten" Torte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Farbe und Duft sind Ausschlaggebend. Der Method Feeder verbindet ja beides. Pellet als Lockwirkung, Farbe als Killer.



Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass es echt die richtige Farbe sein muss. 

Weiss liegt bei mir deutlich vorn..gleiches Aroma in gelb und schon kannste am gleichen Spot von Bissen nahezu unbehelligt beruhigt spazieren gehen..deutet grob also darauf,dass sie unterscheiden können

Nur warum läuft Gelb nicht, Negative Maiskonditionierung?

Dachte ich zuerst auch..da fischt aber kaum einer mit Mais.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Fremde Welten - Forellenteiche ;-)
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich meine Matchruten, und wenn ich nicht eine schrotte, bin ich durch mit dem Thema.


 
 Ist nur ein Gedankenspiel. Ich sehe für mich auch keine Gefahr, allein weil diese Ruten eine ästhetische Zumutung sind.

 Aber mit den Forellenteichmethoden kanns wie mit der Hoplitentaktik sein: In totaler, ritualisierter Isolation mörbelten sie in ihren griechischen Tälern rum, und als sie sich zum ersten Mal nach aussen wagten als Söldner revolutionierten sie die jahrhundertealten Taktiken des Mittelmeerraumes..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass es echt die richtige Farbe sein muss.
> 
> Weiss liegt bei mir deutlich vorn..gleiches Aroma in gelb und schon kannste am gleichen Spot von Bissen nahezu unbehelligt beruhigt spazieren gehen..deutet grob also darauf,dass sie unterscheiden können
> 
> Nur warum läuft Gelb nicht, Negative Maiskonditionierung?
> 
> Dachte ich zuerst auch..da fischt aber kaum einer mit Mais.



Tjoa, Weiß (Knoblauch) fing bei mir auch am Besten, während ich mit Gelb/Orange und Neongrün bisher echt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Mit dem Mais könnte schon was dran sein, die Fische bauen ja instinktiv einen Schutzwall auf.

Gleiches gilt für Maissaft im Futter, was so oft angepriesen wird. Klebt wie sau und wird oft gemieden, da bekannt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist nur ein Gedankenspiel. Ich sehe für mich auch keine Gefahr, allein weil diese Ruten eine ästhetische Zumutung sind.
> 
> Aber mit den Forellenteichmethoden kanns wie mit der Hoplitentaktik sein: In totaler, ritualisierter Isolation mörbelten sie in ihren griechischen Tälern rum, und als sie sich zum ersten Mal nach aussen wagten als Söldner revolutionierten sie die jahrhundertealten Taktiken des Mittelmeerraumes..



Die Hopliten vom FoPu werden hoffentlich die Angelwelt nicht im Sturm nehmen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

naja, Sandalen tragen sie ja beide, harharhar.

 Und ausserdem: Wir Rovende Friedfischangler können uns ja in die Berge oder unwegsames Gelände zurückziehen, um dort unserem traditionellen Angelstil zu frönen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> .
> Maden sieben ist Pflicht! Am Morgen vor dem Absprung siebe ich meine Maden immer, und geb ihnen nicht zu viel Maismehl. Anders sind sie als Loosefeed nicht zu gebrauchen. Von AMinowürzern, CUrry und Curcuma halte ich dagegen Garnichts.


Da muss ich sagen, dass ich mit Currymaden schon wahre Sternstunden hatte auf Plötze, Aal und Forelle während mein Kumpel  mit unbehandelten Maden leer ausging. Das klaopt schon. Statt Maismehl geb ich immer paar löffel Futter als Substrat rein


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da muss ich sagen, dass ich mit Currymaden schon wahre Sternstunden hatte auf Plötze, Aal und Forelle während mein Kumpel  mit unbehandelten Maden leer ausging. Das klaopt schon. Statt Maismehl geb ich immer paar löffel Futter als Substrat rein



Curry...da fällt mir was ein,irgendwann vor 20-30J.

Eine Veranstaltung wo meist immer die gleichen Gesichter auftauchten,ein bekanntes Gesicht gewann fast immer.

Das ging einigen gewaltig gegen die usw.da mischte man ihm heimlich morgens vor dem Angeln Curry in sein futter..er gewann diesmal nix und fing auch sehr bescheiden.

Daher kenne ich Curry eher als Verscheucher.

Ps: ich war das nicht mit dem Curry damals.


Dann habe ich mal bei einem Angeln jemand als Platznachbar gehabt der hatte nur Bisquitmehl Paniermehl und co im Eimer (also nix High End futter) der dann 15min. vor beginn ne pulle Jack D. aus der tasche kram'te die in seinen Eimer haute und das futter damit anrührte...er gewann im Sektor mit gut 7kg unterschied zum zweiten.

Ich rätsel bis heute ob die fische durch Jacky alle breit warn......oder ob es glück und Zufall gewesen ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja alkohol löst sich gut in kälterem Wasser und da Bourbon im Grunde Getreide ist... wiesp soll es nicht klappen?
Ansonsten ist alles eine Frage  der Dosierung, zwei EL Curry an den halbliter Maden sind was anderes als eine Packung Curry im Futter 

Ich habe für meinen Weizenartikel gerade den guten Alnatura Weizen für 1,50 das KG gekauft-  da ich eh keinen Platz für 25kg Partikel habe ist das ok - und wenn auf den Luxusweizen nichts beisst kann ich behaupten alle register gezogen zu haben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja alkohol löst sich gut in kälterem Wasser und da Bourbon im Grunde Getreide ist... wiesp soll es nicht klappen?
> Ansonsten ist alles eine Frage  der Dosierung, zwei EL Curry an den halbliter Maden sind was anderes als eine Packung Curry im Futter
> 
> Ich habe für meinen Weizenartikel gerade den guten Alnatura Weizen für 1,50 das KG gekauft-  da ich eh keinen Platz für 25kg Partikel habe ist das ok - und wenn auf den Luxusweizen nichts beisst kann ich behaupten alle register gezogen zu haben



Pennerweizen fängt auch! :vik:


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer angelt hier denn mit Zuckmückenlarven?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich wollte es mal probieren aber hältern etc. Klingt mir zu aufwendig. Hab überlegt die TK Larven aus dem Zoohandel aufgetaut ans Futter zu geben aber bin bisher nicht dazu gekommen  (viele Ideen treffen auf sehr wenige Angeltage)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wollte es mal probieren aber hältern etc. Klingt mir zu aufwendig. Hab überlegt die TK Larven aus dem Zoohandel aufgetaut ans Futter zu geben aber bin bisher nicht dazu gekommen  (viele Ideen treffen auf sehr wenige Angeltage)



Vergiss es.

Die zerbröseln und locken nicht wie gewollt. Der Name ist Programm, lebend oder Müll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wer angelt hier denn mit Zuckmückenlarven?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



An meinem alten Hausgewässer haben wir (mehrere Angler) uns den Spaß mal erlaubt. War nicht so der Knüller. Mit dem Anködern war es nicht so schwer, aber ohne Kleben war das auch nicht der Brenner wenn es mehrere sein sollten.

Gefangen wurde darauf auch deutlich schlechter als auf Maden oder Pinkies. Ich muss das aber auch nochmals in Angriff nehmen, hier sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der trick beim Zuckiangeln ist das sich die fische erstmal darauf einstellen müssen.

Nehmen wa mal Silokanal,eine Woche vor dem Cup gehen alle trainieren und Angeln mit Lehm und Zuckis,nach dem 3 Trainingstag wird nix anderes mehr gefressen als Zuckis,da kannste ruhig deine Maden daneben legen die sind dann auf Zuckis eingeschoßen.

Das hältern ist nicht so wild,am besten täglich das Wasser mit Regenwasser tauschen (nur Regenwasser) in Leitungswasser verbrennen sie oder sterben.

So halten sie im Kühler bei 3-5 grad ca.10-14 tage.

Ach ja tote täglich absammeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Der trick beim Zuckiangeln ist das sich die fische erstmal darauf einstellen müssen.
> 
> Nehmen wa mal Silokanal,eine Woche vor dem Cup gehen alle trainieren und Angeln mit Lehm und Zuckis,nach dem 3 Trainingstag wird nix anderes mehr gefressen als Zuckis,da kannste ruhig deine Maden daneben legen die sind dann auf Zuckis eingeschoßen.



Das Problem ist oft, wegen dem Training, das auf der Strecke da nichts mehr beisst. War dieses Jahr bei der Feeder WM auch so. Und Mückenlarven haben im Herbst oft das nachsehen gegenüber Eiweißbomben wie Castern und Co.

Das hat Klaus Müller für den Silokanal so auch man in einem seiner Videos erklärt. Sie funktionieren extrem gut, weil natürlichste Nahrung, aber sie sind nicht immer der Bringer.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

sind die Zuckis nicht bei vielen Wett--- ääähn Hegeangeln verboten?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sind die Zuckis nicht bei vielen Wett--- ääähn Hegeangeln verboten?



Oft aus dem Regelwerk verbannt, weil es bei der Beschaffung große Unterschiede gibt. Die Jumbos aus Ungarn glaube ich, sind nochmal ne Stufe fängiger, aber nicht für jedermann erhältlich. Man will also gleiche Bedingungen schaffen.

Auch so sind Zuckis recht teuer und dementsprechend ein großer Vorteil. ( wenn sie auch fangen ) Selbiges gilt für rote Maden.


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Problem ist oft, wegen dem Training, das auf der Strecke da nichts mehr beisst. War dieses Jahr bei der Feeder WM auch so. Und Mückenlarven haben im Herbst oft das nachsehen gegenüber Eiweißbomben wie Castern und Co.
> 
> Das hat Klaus Müller für den Silokanal so auch man in einem seiner Videos erklärt. Sie funktionieren extrem gut, weil natürlichste Nahrung, aber sie sind nicht immer der Bringer.



Natürlich beißen die nicht immer gleich gut auf irgendwas,aber wenn man sie an Zuckis gewöhnt und der Nachbar fischt Made /Wurm hat er sehr oft das nachsehen.

Habe schon so manches großes Angeln mitgefischt oder auch selbst welche Ausgerichtet,kenne die ganze Szene seit einigen Jahrzehnten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Natürlich beißen die nicht immer gleich gut auf irgendwas,aber wenn man sie an Zuckis gewöhnt und der Nachbar fischt Made /Wurm hat er sehr oft das nachsehen.
> 
> Habe schon so manches großes Angeln mitgefischt oder auch selbst welche Ausgerichtet,kenne die ganze Szene seit einigen Jahrzehnten.



Kann schon sein, ich kenne da aber auch einige Herrschaften, die an Cups teilnehmen, deutschen Meisterschaften und dergleichen. Die Meinungen gehen dahin gehend auseinander.

Was immer zitiert wird ist der Aufwand und die Beschaffung, in Qualität und Größe. Fängigkeit ist ein Faktor der vom Gewässer und den Gegebenheiten her Abhängt.


----------



## gründler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Richtig,es gibt die pro Zuckis und die ,die sie verteufeln,ich kenne auch Sätze wie,die versauen das ganze Gewässer durch ihre Zuckiangelei und ich kenne aussagen wie,Zuckis ist der beste bringer usw usw.

Ja und auch das Gewässer spielt eine große rolle das wohl wahr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Richtig,es gibt die pro Zuckis und die ,die sie verteufeln,ich kenne auch Sätze wie,die versauen das ganze Gewässer durch ihre Zuckiangelei und ich kenne aussagen wie,Zuckis ist der beste bringer usw usw.
> 
> Ja und auch das Gewässer spielt eine große rolle das wohl wahr.



Son Quatsch meine ich natürlich nicht. Die Fische entscheiden es. Wie gehabt, wollen sie richtig Fressen sind Caster immer eine gute Wahl, während Pinkies und "Gemüse" nicht läuft. 

Zuckmückenlarven kannst du teilweise nach dem Hochwasser der Elbe aus den Rillen und Rändern absammeln. Mal sehen ob mir das nächstes Jahr gelingt.

Es ist halt wie immer: Wer fängt, hat recht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war nochmals für 3,5 Stunden am kleinen Fluss. Zuerst sollte die Feederrute herhalten, Testweise, um zu sehen wie sich Semi-Fixe Körbchen auf die Ausbeute auswirken. Leider war das konzentrierte Fischen nicht wie gewünscht, weil mit 3,6m klar überdimensioniert. Die Bisse kamen gut durch, auch die Ausbeute war nicht schlecht, aber das Handling ist für solch ein kleines Gewässer eine Katastrophe. Nimmst du die Rute auf den Schoss, ist die Spitze im Wasser.

Auch die Schnelligkeit fehlt. Da gehts klar an kurze Ruten. Man ist flinker, flexibler. Bei großen Brassen ists am Picker aber irgendwann auch ermüdend. Also gehts wieder ans Ruten kaufen, ich brauch eine Rute genau zwischen meinen beiden weichen Ruten und den etwas härteren Feederruten. Werden 2 bis 3 neue Ruten von Browning nächste Woche ins Haus flattern.

Wie dem auch sei. Mit der Semi-Fixen Varianten konnte ich schnell Fische fangen und viele Bisse saßen auch, aber nicht Lang. Die Plötzen verließen den Futterplatz zügig. Ich vermute, das die Körbchen zum einem zu Laut sind, zum anderen nicht genug Futter serviert wird.

So griff ich wieder zum Picker, wechselte auf Schleuder und Lose Feed. Wie Fehlbissrate stieg wieder. ABER: Es waren nicht wie erwartet flinke Rotaugen, sondern Ukelei. Ich konnte mit Glück einen landen, das Hakenmodel war einfach zu groß.

Auf einen 20er Haken gewechselt und schnell 20 Sprotten gefangen. Interessanterweise hatte mir einer sofort meine gefütterten Maden gekotzt. Möglicherweise waren selbige Fische gestern auch der Grund für viele Fehlbisse. Sie schnappen nur die Made, wenn nicht komplett auf dem Haken beködert.

War sehr Lehrreich, aber ich brauche einfach für diesen Typ Gewässer Rute von 2,7m und etwas härter. So zogen die Plötzen am Ende ( ich fing weitere 5 gegen Abpfiff) recht nah an die Wasserpflanzen und Verhindern konnte ich das nicht Optimal. Da sollte es sich mit einem besseren Hebel einfach sicherer Fischen.

Jedenfalls macht das Angeln am Flüsschen spaß. Ich werde bald mal eine sehr unbeangelte Stelle, kaum hinterm Hafen, aber komplett Unbegehbar, ins Visier nehmen. Das wird zwar nicht einfach, weil es wirklich braches Land ist. Man stelle sich vor, vielleicht 200 Meter hinter dem Hafen, nur Bäume am Fluss, alles ineinander gefallen, niemand angelt dort. Das ist doch schon eine Aufforderung zu:

Picker mich, du Sau. |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Picker mich, du Sau. |supergri



Dazu Schweiß auf der Stirn und Brassenschleim an den Fingern 

Voll das Pornogewässer [emoji16] 

Abgründe.. Menschliche Abgründe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dazu Schweiß auf der Stirn und Brassenschleim an den Fingern
> 
> Voll das Pornogewässer [emoji16]
> 
> Abgründe.. Menschliche Abgründe



Bei einer Brasse entwickel ich halt Gefühle. :k


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei einer Brasse entwickel ich halt Gefühle. :k



Das befriedigt seine triebe - brassenliebe :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das befriedigt seine triebe - brassenliebe :m



Ich werde im nächsten Leben auch eine kompakte 85cm Brasse. |supergri


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich werde im nächsten Leben auch eine kompakte 85cm Brasse. |supergri



Da hättest du bei uns im See viele dralle Freunde. #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich werde im nächsten Leben auch eine kompakte 85cm Brasse. |supergri



Um dann an einen Fischfrikadellen liebenden "Barbaren" zu gelangen..Fang des Lebens. 

Aber Liebe geht ja bekanntlich durch den Magen..




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> IWerden 2 bis 3 neue Ruten von Browning nächste Woche ins Haus flattern.



Black Magic Competition Bomb?[emoji6]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Da hättest du bei uns im See viele dralle Freunde. #h



Die habe ich hier auch. Bei uns im Kiesloch schwimmt ein 84er. Aber, das ist so ein bisschen wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen. Aber eine fette Nadel. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Um dann an einen Fischfrikadellen liebenden "Barbaren" zu gelangen..Fang des Lebens.
> 
> Aber Liebe geht ja bekanntlich durch den Magen..
> 
> [emoji6]



Ich bin eine schlaue Brasse. Ich werde nicht gefangen. :m



> Black Magic Competition Bomb?



King Wand II 2,7m und 2,4m. Dann mal schauen, eine 3,00m wäre auch supi. Hach und noch ne Picker auf 2,0m wäre Bahnbrechend.

Die Bomb hatte ich auch im Visier, geht aber zu 100% Richtung Carp Picker, wovon ich einen habe und 2 neue mir zulegen werde. Zu 80g 2x und eine Ersatz zu 50g.

Ist zwar immer etwas doof, aber ich kaufe lieber 2 Ruten bewährter Eigenschaften, weil sie doch recht schnell vom Markt verschwinden und dann stehste da!

Nur wo soll das Enden? Ich steuer bald auf 30 Feeder/Pickerruten zu. :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin eine schlaue Brasse. Ich werde nicht gefangen. :m
> 
> 
> 
> King Wand II 2,7m und 2,4m. Dann mal schauen, eine 3,00m wäre auch supi. Hach und noch ne Picker auf 2,0m wäre Bahnbrechend.
> 
> Die Bomb hatte ich auch im Visier, geht aber zu 100% Richtung Carp Picker, wovon ich einen habe und 2 neue mir zulegen werde. Zu 80g 2x und eine Ersatz zu 50g.
> 
> Ist zwar immer etwas doof, aber ich kaufe lieber 2 Ruten bewährter Eigenschaften, weil sie doch recht schnell vom Markt verschwinden und dann stehste da!
> 
> Nur wo soll das Enden? Ich steuer bald auf 30 Feeder/Pickerruten zu. :q



Hast Du die King Wand II als F1-Version, also mit 2-4lbs Line-Rating?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur wo soll das Enden? Ich steuer bald auf 30 Feeder/Pickerruten zu. :q



Du hast es noch gut, Du kannst in Ruhe Deine Sammlung ausbauen. Ich stehe ständig unter Rechtfertigungsdruck ggü. Mrs. Minimax, obwohl ich schon in sehr weiten grenzen operieren darf.
Leider gilt meine Eigenschaft nicht den leicht zu erbergenden Rollen, sondern eben auch den Ruten (Mrs. Minimax: "Angeln"), und die fallen auf. Hier meine Lieblingserteidigungen, die so durchschaubar sind das ich meist damit durchkomme:

"Wieiele Angeln ich habe? Immer eine zuwenig, Schatz:"

"Ach Die? Die bewahr ich alle für nen Kumpel auf."

"Die gabs als Werbegeschenk bei Askari umsonst zu nem Schlüsselanhänger/Wels-T-Shirt/Flaschenöffner dazu."

"Diese spezielle Angel reduziert erletzungen durch den Haken."

"Die hat praktisch nix gekostet, ist uralt. Die ist so billig, die haben nicht mal richtigen Bambus erwendet, sondern nur Späne zusammengeklebt... NICHT ANFASSEN!"

Das letzte Argument geht auch bei Pins: "Haha, die hat ja noch nichtmal nen Getriebe, deshalb gibts die auch so billig.."


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn eure Frauen wegen dem Angelzeug unleidig werden, zeigt nur stumm auf den Schuhschrank!


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du kannst immer nur mit einer Angel angeln...
Und du nur ein paar Schuhe anziehen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du die King Wand II als F1-Version, also mit 2-4lbs Line-Rating?



Jup. :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute noch mal an einer anderen Strecke des kleinen Flüßchens.

Der Wasserpegel war noch mal etwas gestiegen, also leichtes Hochwasser, mäßig getrübtes Wasser (also weder klar noch Matsch), Wind etwas stärker als mir lieb war.

Wieder leichtes Gepäck: lange, aber zarte Feeder-Rute mit 1oz-Spitze, 5lbs Hauptschnur und etwas dünneres Fertigvorfach mit 8er Haken für nen Tauwurm als Köder. 

Die Strecke heute war ganz anders als die von gestern, besser zugänglich von der Südseite. Offenbar wurde „mein Abschnitt” vor wenigen Tagen entkrautet, es gab jedenfalls eine Menge Wasserpflanzen auf dem Ufer und hier und da Spuren einer Raupe.
Noch frischer waren die Spuren von Wildschweinen, die am Ufer tüchtig die Sau rausgelassen hatten.


Auf der Suche nach Struktur im Wasser war dies meine erste Station:





Im Vordergrund überflutetes Land, direkt am Fluß gab es festen Grund am Ufer. 
Geangelt hab ich unterhalb des Baumes sowie etwas stromabwärts.
Angefüttert mit Liquidized Bread, am Haken wie gesagt ein Tauwurm. 
Diesmal kein Link-Leger, sondern ein 10g-Würfelblei an einem Wirbel, der auf der Hauptschnur frei bis zum Vorfach lief.
Die Strömung war teilweise sehr stark, hab Hauptströmung sowie die eher ruhigen Bereiche beangelt.
2 Rotaugen gingen nach einer Weile auf den Wurm, etwa 20 und 25cm.
Dann war Flaute und ich bin an einer Rind-losen Weide entlang zur nächsten Stelle mit auffälliger Struktur.

Wieder angefüttert mit Liquidized Bread, der Wurm wurde an praktisch allen Stellen präsentiert, 
aber es gab nicht mal einen Zupfer. Nur Kraut an Blei und Haken:






Unterhalb des Baumes erneuter Versuch, auch hier nichts, weder in der Strömung noch im ruhigen Bereich (Strömungsschatten).
Kurzer Test mit Mais - negativ.






Also weiter. An einem optisch eher langweiligen Flußabschnitt hörte ich es platschen und legte einen Stop ein. 
An der gegenüberliegenden Schilfkante gingen zwei weitere Plötz auf den Wurm - etwa 17 und 23cm.

Weiter, der nächste Baum im Wasser:




Sah in meinen Augen aus wie ein guter Spot, es tat sich aber nichts, weder auf Tauwurm noch auf Mais.

Ein paar Meter weiter flußabwärts ein letzter Versuch:




Mit Rindern auf der Weide hätte ich dort wohl nicht geangelt, jedenfalls nicht stationär mit Friedfischzeug.
Zu wenig Platz zwischen Weide und Wasser beim derzeitigen Wasserstand.
Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer tat sich nichts, dafür biß auf „meiner” Uferseite, etwa 6 Meter flußabwärts noch ein schöner Plötz von knapp 30cm.

Wieder kamen auf jeden Fisch ungefähr 3-4 gelandete Zweige und Pflanzen, viele Hänger, aber nur 1 Abriß. Gestern waren es 5 oder 6.

Einige Abschnitte sollten ganz gut mit Stickfloat-, Avon- oder Loaferpose zu befischen sein, vorausgesetzt die Strömung ist nicht noch schneller als heute.
Ein paar ruhige Gewässerabschnitte werd ich (hoffentlich) in den kommenden Tagen mal mit Pose trottend besuchen.

Auf Maden als Köder habe ich bewußt verzichtet, da mir von massenhaft Ukeleis bereichtet wurde.
Als Köder für Angelei mit treibender Pose denke ich an Brotflocke, nicht zu klein. Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jup. :vik:



Genau die hab ich im Auge, oder die F1-Version der „Tickler”. Mal sehen. Heute war ich ganz zufrieden mit meiner 3,60m-Rute an dem Flüßchen. Nur ein, zwei Stellen hätten unbedingt eine kurze Rute erfordert. Da wäre bei einem richtig guten Fisch aber auch Powerplay (Hit & hold) von Nöten gewesen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Genau die hab ich im Auge, oder die F1-Version der „Tickler”. Mal sehen. Heute war ich ganz zufrieden mit meiner 3,60m-Rute an dem Flüßchen. Nur ein, zwei Stellen hätten unbedingt eine kurze Rute erfordert. Da wäre bei einem richtig guten Fisch aber auch Powerplay (Hit & hold) von Nöten gewesen.



Die F1 ist ja für die Winterangelei auf Karpfen bis 2kg ausgelegt. Sprich: Wenn die Fische so gar keine Kraft haben. Das merkst du auch deutlichst. Während ich im Winter mit Brasse und Co. durchweg ohne großen Aufwand drillen konnte, wird es mit einem Rotauge im Sommer von 30cm schon zum Eiertanz. Ich dachte auch erst, gut, wenn die Rute dafür Konzipiert wurde, müsste man recht Flott fischen können. Täuscht man sich. Ist ein klassischer Picker. Vielleicht sogar die feinste Rute am Markt.

Ich habe nichts dynamischeres gesehen. Aber "Hit and Hold" trifft es.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die F1 ist ja für die Winterangelei auf Karpfen bis 2kg ausgelegt. Sprich: Wenn die Fische so gar keine Kraft haben. Das merkst du auch deutlichst. Während ich im Winter mit Brasse und Co. durchweg ohne großen Aufwand drillen konnte, wird es mit einem Rotauge von 30cm schon zum Eiertanz. Ich dachte auch erst, gut, wenn die Rute dafür Konzipiert wurde, müsste man recht Flott fischen können. Täuscht man sich. Ist ein klassischer Picker. Vielleicht sogar die feinste Rute am Markt.
> 
> Ich habe nichts dynamischeres gesehen. Aber "Hit and Hold" trifft es.



Danke für die Info. Ein klassischer Picker (oder eben eine zarte Variante der heutigen Picker, eben wie die F1) fehlt mir noch.
Hatte vor Jahren ebay (auch ebay.uk) durchforstet, aber entweder kein Glück gehabt oder plötzlich Skrupel bekommen (teilweise sehr satte Preise für alte Edelpicker).

Die „Hit&Hold”-Stelle hätte sicher nach einer derberen Rute verlangt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ein klassischer Picker (oder eben eine zarte Variante der heutigen Picker, eben wie die F1) fehlt mir noch.
> Hatte vor Jahren ebay (auch ebay.uk) durchforstet, aber entweder kein Glück gehabt oder plötzlich Skrupel bekommen (teilweise sehr satte Preise für alte Edelpicker).
> 
> Die „Hit&Hold”-Stelle hätte sicher nach einer derberen Rute verlangt.



Ich stelle auch immer mehr fest, das Picker, als solches, gar nicht mehr existent sind. Mit 3 feinen Wechselspitzen, in unterschiedlicher Länge und dergleichen. Die F1 ist ja für Commercials, daher auch kurz und fein. Sind ja meist strukturschwache Gewässer wo du ausdrillen kannst bis nächsten Sonntag.

Aber ich denke die F1 würde sogar als leichte Picker durchgehen. wer das Ding in der Hand hatte, weiß was ich meine. Nicht dicker als dein kleiner Finger. :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War heute noch mal an einer anderen Strecke des kleinen Flüßchens.
> [...]
> Andere Vorschläge?



Danke für den schönen und informatien Bericht. Es ist gut zu erkennen, das dein Gewässer ohnehin kein leichtes ist, und offensichtlich grade erschwerte Bedingungen herrschen. Wenn DU auf Pose gehen möchtest, ergiss nicht dass eine lange Rute bei dem Starken Uferbewuchs wieder ganz eigene Handlingprobleme schafft.
Übrigens war doch Deine Tour sehr erfolgreich: Dein Plan, durch Wurm die Ukeln zu ermeiden ist oll aufgegangen, du Hast an ersciedenen Swims gefangen- und 25-30 cm Plötzen finde ich schon sehr toll.
Zu Deiner Köderfrage: Ich kann mir nicht orstellen,ohne Maden galore loszuziehen, Ukeln hin oder her. Grade flache kleine Gewässer ertragen häufig keine Futterballen, ausserdem behindern schwere Futtersäcke/Eimer das freie roen. Wenn du z.B. an einem Swim mit Maden fütterst und angelst, und die Ukelpiranhas kommen an, dann Pack einfach ein und such dir ne neue Stelle. 
Brotflocke ist glaube ich, in mehrfacher Hinsicht keine Lösung: Die Kleinis zerrupfen dir auch eine stattliche Flocke in nullkommanix, ich habe mal gesehen, wie ein Ukelscwarm einen ganzen Kanten buchstäblich aus dem Wasser gehoben haben.
Brotflocke auf Grund ist ohnehin -persönliche Meinung- schwierig: Weist Du,ob sie noch am Haken ist?
Und möglicherweise sind die Ukeln gar kein Problem mehr: Wenn Du mit Liquidized Bread gefüttert hast, und sie nicht kamen, dann sind sie schon für den Winter nach Mallorca geflogen. Ich war heut ean einem Flüsschen mit Ukelproblem,hab Nur auf Made geangelt, unter 24 Plötzen war ein Barsch. Keine Ukeln, nirgends.
Ich glaube, es wäre eine gute Strategie, Dir relati tiefe, ruhigere Bereiche mit gleichmässiger Strömung zu suchen, und der guten alten Made als Loosefeed und Köder eine CHance zu geben.
Und eigentlich bist du Mit dem Wurm doch auf em richtigen Weg, auch Bienenmaden bringen tendenziell den größeren Fisch (werden generell aber überbewertet). Übreigens habe ich heute die Erfahrung gemacht, das Weizen-Made ggü. Made pur ebenfalls bessere Rotaugen bringt- ich taste mich ran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dem gemeinen Ükel kann man nicht entkommen, nur der Haken in seiner schieren Größe ist Standhaft. Madenbündel sind eine Option, sofern nicht große Ükel im Abschnitt stehen. Da muss nur noch das geschulte Auge Biss von Ukelzupfern unterschieden. Genau das hatte ich heute.

Ich ging auf einen 20er Haken und Einzelmade, sofort Ükel. 14er Haken und 3 Maden hielten stand. Solange sie die Maden eben nicht stehlen. Ich kontrolliere den Köder aber alle 2 bis 5 Minuten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen und informatien Bericht. Es ist gut zu erkennen, das dein Gewässer ohnehin kein leichtes ist, und offensichtlich grade erschwerte Bedingungen herrschen. Wenn DU auf Pose gehen möchtest, ergiss nicht dass eine lange Rute bei dem Starken Uferbewuchs wieder ganz eigene Handlingprobleme schafft.
> Übrigens war doch Deine Tour sehr erfolgreich: Dein Plan, durch Wurm die Ukeln zu ermeiden ist oll aufgegangen, du Hast an ersciedenen Swims gefangen- und 25-30 cm Plötzen finde ich schon sehr toll.
> Zu Deiner Köderfrage: Ich kann mir nicht orstellen,ohne Maden galore loszuziehen, Ukeln hin oder her. Grade flache kleine Gewässer ertragen häufig keine Futterballen, ausserdem behindern schwere Futtersäcke/Eimer das freie roen. Wenn du z.B. an einem Swim mit Maden fütterst und angelst, und die Ukelpiranhas kommen an, dann Pack einfach ein und such dir ne neue Stelle.
> Brotflocke ist glaube ich, in mehrfacher Hinsicht keine Lösung: Die Kleinis zerrupfen dir auch eine stattliche Flocke in nullkommanix, ich habe mal gesehen, wie ein Ukelscwarm einen ganzen Kanten buchstäblich aus dem Wasser gehoben haben.
> Brotflocke auf Grund ist ohnehin -persönliche Meinung- schwierig: Weist Du,ob sie noch am Haken ist?
> Und möglicherweise sind die Ukeln gar kein Problem mehr: Wenn Du mit Liquidized Bread gefüttert hast, und sie nicht kamen, dann sind sie schon für den Winter nach Mallorca geflogen.
> Ich glaube, es wäre eine gute Strategie, Dir relati tiefe, ruhigere Bereiche mit gleichmässiger Strömung zu suchen, und der guten alten Made als Loosefeed und Köder eine CHance zu geben.
> Und eigentlich bist du Mit dem Wurm doch auf em richtigen Weg, auch Bienenmaden bringen tendenziell den größeren Fisch (werden generell aber überbewertet). Übreigens habe ich heute die Erfahrung gemacht, das Weizen-Made ggü. Made pur ebenfalls bessere Rotaugen bringt- ich taste mich ran.



Danke für die Hilfe, Minimax.

Wurm an der treibenden Pose wär natürlich auch ein Versuch wert (hab ich bisher nur am/auf Grund, also stationär angeboten).
Vielleicht geb ich auch der Made den Vorzug, muß noch mal drüber nachdenken.
Die Fängigkeit der Made (auch in Kombination) ist ja unbestritten.

Und ja, ich war ganz zufrieden mit meinen beiden Trips zu dem Flüßchen (ist übrigens die Beke). Für mich gibt es wenig spannendere Angelausflüge als die zu (mir) neuen Gewässern.
Mit den Plötz bin ich absolut zufrieden, auch wenn sich die Größe mit methodischerem Ansatz sicher noch verbessern ließe.
Aber ich nehm was kommt und freu mich an der Natur ;-)

Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Weizen-Tests, petri, Georg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dem gemeinen Ükel kann man nicht entkommen, nur der Haken in seiner schieren Größe ist Standhaft. Madenbündel sind eine Option, sofern nicht große Ükel im Abschnitt stehen. Da muss nur noch das geschulte Auge Biss von Ukelzupfern unterschieden. Genau das hatte ich heute.
> 
> Ich ging auf einen 20er Haken und Einzelmade, sofort Ükel. 14er Haken und 3 Maden hielten stand. Solange sie die Maden eben nicht stehlen. Ich kontrolliere den Köder aber alle 2 bis 5 Minuten.



Feines Fischen war bei mir heute (gestern auch) definitiv nicht drin. Und Tauwurm (auch ein halber) an einem 8er Haken ist ja schon was für sehr ambitionierte Ukeleis ;-)

Normalerweise fisch ich feiner.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

"Feines Fischen" heißt meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt noch dünnere Schnüre, noch kleinere Haken etc. Fein ist nicht identisch mit Leicht. Hat schon Bernard enables geschrieben.
Feines Fischen bedeutet, glaube ich, das alle Elemente der Angel exakt aufeinander und den jeweiligen Zweck, Zielfische, Gewässer, Köder abgestimmt sind.  Und wenn dann mal dazugehört, einen 8er Haken an die Picker zu flanschen, oder ne 6gramm Pose um die einzelne Made in der Lane zu halten, dann ists dennoch fein.

Ich renne bei euch wahrscheinlich offene Türen ein und trage Eulen nach Athen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> "Feines Fischen" heißt meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt noch dünnere Schnüre, noch kleinere Haken etc. Fein ist nicht identisch mit Leicht. Hat schon Bernard enables geschrieben.
> Feines Fischen bedeutet, glaube ich, das alle Elemente der Angel exakt aufeinander und den jeweiligen Zweck, Zielfische, Gewässer, Köder abgestimmt sind.  Und wenn dann mal dazugehört, einen 8er Haken an die Picker zu flanschen, oder ne 6gramm Pose um die einzelne Made in der Lane zu halten, dann ists dennoch fein.
> 
> Ich renne bei euch wahrscheinlich offene Türen ein und trage Eulen nach Athen.



Naja, da bin ich aber weniger bei Bernard. :q

Abgestimmt und Fein sind ja zwei verschiedene Dinge. Fein bedeutet filigran und Leichtigkeit gegenüber einem Zielfisch in Abstimmung auf Möglichst Wiederstandsloses und unauffälliges Fischen. Jede Methode kann grob daherkommen, aber fein sein, weil sie am Rande der Fischbarkeit ausgeführt wird.

Dünne Schnur kann im übrigen viel Tragkraft haben. Sie hat nur keinen Abrieb. Ist jetzt dickere, mit mehr Abrieb, gleichter Tragkraft, sogar günstiger, dann auch fein? Sie hält der Situation besser stand, sieht aber wie eine Reklametafel unter Wasser aus.

Feines Fischen ist für mich einfach das leichteste Mögliche zugelassene unter den Gegebenheiten. Abstimmung aller Komponenten ist für mich einfach effektive Zielfischtaktik.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

„Fein Fischen” ist relativ gemeint. Ich beangle ja überwiegend (bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen) eher hängerträchtige Gewässer und für mich ist die Alltagsfrage „wieviele Hänger/Abrisse bin ich bereit zu akzeptieren?”. 
Ist immer ein Kompromiß, genau so wie (als Beispiel) das Angeln auf typischerweise kleine Spezies in Gewässern mit gutem Bestand an deutlich kampfstärkeren Fischen.

Zurück zum Trotting: ich werd es an dem Flüßchen wohl mit leichter, schneller 13ft-Rute und Kapselrolle mit 3lbs-Schnur versuchen und die hängerträchtigen Stellen konsequent auslassen.
Die Rotaugen gestern bissen ja alle abseits der umgestürzten Bäume und anderer Hindernisse.

An dem anderen, döbelhaltigen Fluß würde ich eine Stufe derber fischen, weil die Hindernisse als typische Döbelspots dann gezielt beangelt werden.

@ Minimax: Bin schon auf Deinen Weizen-Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> „Fein Fischen” ist relativ gemeint. Ich beangle ja überwiegend (bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen) eher hängerträchtige Gewässer und für mich ist die Alltagsfrage „wieviele Hänger/Abrisse bin ich bereit zu akzeptieren?”.
> Ist immer ein Kompromiß, genau so wie (als Beispiel) das Angeln auf typischerweise kleine Spezies in Gewässern mit gutem Bestand an deutlich kampfstärkeren Fischen.



War auch eher allgemein Formuliert. Wenn natürlich jeder Angeltag mit einem neuen Streckenabschnitt einhergeht wird es nicht einfach und feines Fischen findet seine Grenzen. Hat man aber sein Flüsschen im Griff, kennt die Stellen und Hindernisse, sollte sich die Montage und Rutenwahl auch nach unten navigieren lassen.

Ich lote viel und werfe den Platz auch ab, bis ich ein ungefähres Bild habe. Das ist Aufwendig, so sind aber Abrisse abseits von Haken sehr selten. Haken wiederum biegen eher auf, als das sie im Wasser verbleiben (gut so).

Der Kompromiss ist immer mit Einbußen in der Leichtigkeit verbunden, aber zu fein fischen ist auch nicht die Lösung. Das ist eher persönliche Vorliebe.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War auch eher allgemein Formuliert. Wenn natürlich jeder Angeltag mit einem neuen Streckenabschnitt einhergeht wird es nicht einfach und feines Fischen findet seine Grenzen. Hat man aber sein Flüsschen im Griff, kennt die Stellen und Hindernisse, sollte sich die Montage und Rutenwahl auch nach unten navigieren lassen.
> 
> Ich lote viel und werfe den Platz auch ab, bis ich ein ungefähres Bild habe. Das ist Aufwendig, so sind aber Abrisse abseits von Haken sehr selten. Haken wiederum biegen eher auf, als das sie im Wasser verbleiben (gut so).
> 
> Der Kompromiss ist immer mit Einbußen in der Leichtigkeit verbunden, aber zu fein fischen ist auch nicht die Lösung. Das ist eher persönliche Vorliebe.



Vorgestern hatte ich einen gebrochenen Haken (selten, eher biegen sie auf) und 4 oder 5 gerissene Vorfächer. War eine Menge an Ästen oder sonstigen schweren Hindernissen im Wasser. Immerhin werden die abgerissenen Haken tief und fest in den Ästen sitzen und nicht beködert in der Strömung pendeln.

Was mich gestern wirklich etwas gewundert hat, war, daß die Rotaugen durch die Bank an eher freien Stellen gebissen haben.
Das Flüßchen wird überwiegend durch Raubfischangler befischt, vielleicht hat dies den Hecht-Bestand reduziert und die größeren Rotaugen sind nicht mehr so auf Deckung bedacht?
Will da auf jeden Fall noch mal an die größeren Rotaugen ran ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich überlege gerade, ob man beim trotting feiner als beim ledgern fischen kann, da ja weniger Schnur Grundkontakt hat. Wir  haben hier in der Fulda relativ viele Hänger (deswegen Fische ich meist mit Hölzl) - machen da spürangeln und Trotting überhaupt Sinn bzw. Ist ne 18er bzw. 16er Hauptschnur da eurer Meinung nach ausreichend? Denke die Hauptbeute wären döbel und ggf. BaFos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Vorgestern hatte ich einen gebrochenen Haken (selten, eher biegen sie auf) und 4 oder 5 gerissene Vorfächer. War eine Menge an Ästen oder sonstigen schweren Hindernissen im Wasser. Immerhin werden die abgerissenen Haken tief und fest in den Ästen sitzen und nicht beködert in der Strömung pendeln.
> 
> Was mich gestern wirklich etwas gewundert hat, war, daß die Rotaugen durch die Bank an eher freien Stellen gebissen haben.
> Das Flüßchen wird überwiegend durch Raubfischangler befischt, vielleicht hat dies den Hecht-Bestand reduziert und die größeren Rotaugen sind nicht mehr so auf Deckung bedacht?
> Will da auf jeden Fall noch mal an die größeren Rotaugen ran ;-)



Ich hab beim Werfen immer die ganze Breite des Spots befischt und in der Tendenz an den Rändern immer Ükel und kleine Fische gehabt, während mittig eher größere Rotaugen bissen.

Ist wohl auch ne Frage der Trübung des Prädatorendrucks.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob man beim trotting feiner als beim ledgern fischen kann, da ja weniger Schnur Grundkontakt hat. Wir  haben hier in der Fulda relativ viele Hänger (deswegen Fische ich meist mit Hölzl) - machen da spürangeln und Trotting überhaupt Sinn bzw. Ist ne 18er bzw. 16er Hauptschnur da eurer Meinung nach ausreichend? Denke die Hauptbeute wären döbel und ggf. BaFos



Kein Problem an sich, du musst nur Drillen können, halt dem Fisch auch mal die Flucht gewähren, dabei verlieren sie meist genügend Dampf das du wieder Druck aufbauen kannst. Ich hab meine Schleie mit Kraut bedeckt mit einer 14er Hauptschnur und 12er Vorfach gefangen, so gesehen könnte es noch feiner zugehen.

Döbel sind wahrscheinlich auch kein Problem, der Spot muss unter Berücksichtigung stehen. Will du den Döbel aus seinem Versteck ziehen, wohlmöglich unter versunkenen Bäumen, dann sieht die Welt anders aus.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Feinheit beim Angeln ist ein wahrlich episches Thema!

Ich bis vor ein, zwei Jahren auch noch "fein" gefischt. 16er Schnur, 14er Vorfächer und Haken runter bis zum 18er. Und ich hab dabei oft abgerissen und so manchen Karpfen und manche gute Barbe nicht halten können. Dabei hat mich der Verlust der Montage nie geärgert, vielmehr aber das der Fisch den Haken erst wieder loswerden muss.

Mittlerweile bin ich bei 20er, oder 25er Hauptschnüren, Vorfächern aus guter 18er, oder 20er und meine kleinen Haken sind nur noch Gr. 12. Ich muss halt jetzt 2 x 5,5 gr. Schrote auf den Seitenarm geben, wo vorher 3 x SSG gereicht hat, oder 2 x LG. Das tut aber keinen Abbruch und meine angepeilten Fische fange ich deswegen nicht weniger, dafür aber sicher. Denn selbst in der teilweise nur 4 m breiten Wurm ist immer mal wieder mit Barben über 60 cm, oder einem verirrten drallen Karpfen zu rechnen.

An der Feinheit der Bissanzeige hat sich nichts geändert. Die größere Masse an Blei wird durch den stärkeren Widerstand der dickeren Schnur wieder aufgehoben.

Auf die Schleien und Brassen in unserem See fische ich von Haus aus nur noch mit Festbleimontagen der Testkurven 1.50 bis 2.75 lbs., weil das einfach viel effektiver ist, als mit den konventionellen Methoden, das Methodfeedern im zeitigen Frühjahr mal ausgenommen.

Aber nicht falsch verstehen, das ist kein Dogma, weder für mich noch für sonst wen und ich gehe auch jede Wette ein, dass sich an meiner Vorgehensweise sicher in der Zukunft wieder etwas ändern kann. Was bleibt offen, denn da lasse ich mich völlig frei von den Bedingungen dazu verleiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist ja das schöne am Friedfischangeln, die Vielfalt der Methoden und die Auslegbarkeit. Ich habe das Glück nicht mit Barben oder großen Karpfen bei meiner Angelei konfrontiert zu sein, sonst würde ich auch eher im Sinne des Fisches verfahren. Bei all den Weißfischen und Schleien ist es nicht sonderlich notwendig auf gröberes Geschirr zu wechseln.

Allerdings muss man auch ehrlich sein: Ich muss viel mit der Bremse arbeiten und länger Drillen, es ist immer ein reizvoller Tanz, den ich aber in 9 von 10 Fällen gewinne.

Für Anfänger wäre das wahrlich nichts. Würde wie heute vor 10 Jahren angeln, da wäre schnell ein Abriss nach dem anderen Vorprogrammiert, weil das Handling, Gefühl und die Entscheidungen während des Führens eines Fisches einfach nicht vorhanden waren.

An der Elbe wird sich für mich aber auch einiges ändern, so leicht Fischen kann ich dort natürlich nicht. Trotzdem werde ich es in den Buhnen probieren. :c


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Selbstredend bestimmt das der Zielfisch. Bei mir sind es eben die Döbel und die Barben. Aber halt auch die Brassen und die Schleien haben bei uns keine "Feinangel" Größen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Selbstredend bestimmt das der Zielfisch. Bei mir sind es eben die Döbel und die Barben. Aber halt auch die Brassen und die Schleien haben bei uns keine "Feinangel" Größen.



Segen und Fluch zugleich! Ich kann aber noch nicht final sagen was mich hier erwartet, so habe ich auch nur maximal 4 mal an jedem Gewässer den Weißfischen nachgestellt. 

Karpfen hatte ich noch keine, weder gesehen, noch am Haken. Klar gibt es die hier auch, da ich aber nicht Vorfütter, ist es doch eher seltener Beifang. Mit Sicherheit aber wird sich von diesen Gesellen auch noch einer an den Haken verirren. Da lobe ich mir dann aber eher gröberes Tackle und dickere Schnur. Sonst wird der Drill länger als der geplante Ansitz!

Die Großbrassen nehme ich nächstes Jahr ins Visier, jetzt kommt erstmal die Winterangelei. Ich war ja schon einige male versucht große Rotaugen zu fangen, gelingen wollte mir das bis jetzt nicht!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn es dich mal ganz in den Westen verschlägt, kann ich dir anbieten mit meiner "zweiten Rute" zu fischen. Wir vergeben keine Gastkarten, dürfen aber einen Gast (gratis!) mitnehmen, der dann eben die "zweite Rute2 auf Friedfisch fischen darf.

Unsere durchschnittlich guten Brassen sehen so aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es dich mal ganz in den Westen verschlägt, kann ich dir anbieten mit meiner "zweiten Rute" zu fischen. Wir vergeben keine Gastkarten, dürfen aber einen Gast (gratis!) mitnehmen, der dann eben die "zweite Rute2 auf Friedfisch fischen darf.
> 
> Unsere durchschnittlich guten Brassen sehen so aus.



Sobald ich meinen Führerschein fertig gemacht habe und der Hund nicht mehr das ist könnten wir sicherlich auch mal irgendwo allesamt gemeinsam fischen. Friedfischen unter Forenkollegen. Solange mein Wuffi aber noch das Glück hat auf Erden zu wandeln bin ich unfähig zu verreisen oder Silvester zu feiern. Danke fürs Angebot, das holen wir später nach!

Eine Ü-70 Brasse ging mir noch nie an den Haken. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, so schein mein Hausgewässer das Potential zu haben und nicht Unweit schwimmen sie ja definitiv. Da freue ich mich aufs Frühjahr, wenn sie beginnen zu laichen. Ebenso die Schleien, die gibt es hier auch des öfteren.

Schade, das ich nicht Mobil bin. Unweit ( ca. 10km) entfernt ist ein Baggerloch mit richtig gutem Rotaugen und Schleienbestand. Da hast du die Chance auf Specimengröße. Schleien bis 75cm und Rotaugen bis 53cm. Klar, kein Tagesfang, aber dort gibt es auch nur diese.

Keine Brassen, Güstern und dergleichen.

E: Jetzt sehe ich das Bild. Schöner Brocken und mit Sicherheit eine Erinnerung Wert! Hast du sie gemessen gehabt? Sieht mir nach 70cm aus.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Feinheit beim Angeln ist ein wahrlich episches Thema!
> 
> Ich bis vor ein, zwei Jahren auch noch "fein" gefischt. 16er Schnur, 14er Vorfächer und Haken runter bis zum 18er. Und ich hab dabei oft abgerissen und so manchen Karpfen und manche gute Barbe nicht halten können. Dabei hat mich der Verlust der Montage nie geärgert, vielmehr aber das der Fisch den Haken erst wieder loswerden muss.
> 
> Mittlerweile bin ich bei 20er, oder 25er Hauptschnüren, Vorfächern aus guter 18er, oder 20er und meine kleinen Haken sind nur noch Gr. 12. Ich muss halt jetzt 2 x 5,5 gr. Schrote auf den Seitenarm geben, wo vorher 3 x SSG gereicht hat, oder 2 x LG. Das tut aber keinen Abbruch und meine angepeilten Fische fange ich deswegen nicht weniger, dafür aber sicher. Denn selbst in der teilweise nur 4 m breiten Wurm ist immer mal wieder mit Barben über 60 cm, oder einem verirrten drallen Karpfen zu rechnen.
> 
> An der Feinheit der Bissanzeige hat sich nichts geändert. Die größere Masse an Blei wird durch den stärkeren Widerstand der dickeren Schnur wieder aufgehoben.
> 
> Auf die Schleien und Brassen in unserem See fische ich von Haus aus nur noch mit Festbleimontagen der Testkurven 1.50 bis 2.75 lbs., weil das einfach viel effektiver ist, als mit den konventionellen Methoden, das Methodfeedern im zeitigen Frühjahr mal ausgenommen.
> 
> Aber nicht falsch verstehen, das ist kein Dogma, weder für mich noch für sonst wen und ich gehe auch jede Wette ein, dass sich an meiner Vorgehensweise sicher in der Zukunft wieder etwas ändern kann. Was bleibt offen, denn da lasse ich mich völlig frei von den Bedingungen dazu verleiten.



Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, den Ansatz.

Ich selbst bin ja eher experimentierfreudig und erkunde lieber neue Gewässer, als bekannte Gewässer mit System und Methode auszureizen.

Ganz feines Geschirr hab ich (hab mal über ebay den Restposten an überwiegend sehr feinen Haken eines englischen Sportgeschäfts für nen Appel und ein Ei aufgekauft), aber das wird nur zum Einsatz kommen, wenn ich explizit Köderfische und sonst nix fangen will.
Hab mir einmal den Spaß gemacht, 22er Haken an 0,08er Vorfach zu knüppern und dann mit extra bestellten Pinkies Mini-Ukeleis zu fangen.
War ne schöne Aktion, aber heute verzichte ich lieber auf den einen oder anderen vorsichtigen Fisch, als mit 18er Haken und sehr dünnen Vorfächern zu operieren ;-)

An die Festblei-Angelei auf größere Friedfische wie Schleie, Brassen, aber auch gute Rotaugen muß ich mich noch rantasten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Ja, "Abgestimmt" ist der Begriff der mir gefehlt hat- stimmt, das ist nicht deckungsgleich mit "fein", wie wärs mit "fein abgestimmt"?



geomas schrieb:


> Zurück zum Trotting: ich werd es an dem Flüßchen wohl mit leichter, schneller 13ft-Rute und Kapselrolle mit 3lbs-Schnur versuchen und die hängerträchtigen Stellen konsequent auslassen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich fische an meiner Trottingkombo jahraus, jahrein 14er Stroft. 2,3 kg Tragkraft sind für den Durchmesser ne Ansage, und mehr will ich meiner Rute nicht zumuten, damit liege ich genau im empfohlenen lbs-Bereich. Ich bilde mir ein -aber das mag Paranoia sein- das selbst 16er sich nicht so gut auf dem Wasser verhält (Menden etc.), bei 0,18 bin ich mir sicher. Mit 100m 0,14er wird meine Rolle in der Waagerechten (unter "Laborbedingungen", zugegeben) von 1 No. 1 in Gang gesetzt. Zum Vergleich: Um diese Tragkraft zu erreichen, müsste ich 0,20 Float Fish aufspulen, die zudem noch eine starke Dehnung aufweist- schlecht für den Kontakt zur Pose und Langstreckenanhiebe. Abrieb der dünnen Schnur ist zu vernachlässigen, da beim Posenangeln die Schnur ja keinen Grundkontakt hat. Schnurbruch wegen zu geringer Dehnung wird durch die Rutenaktion und vor allem durch die "Daumenbremse" meiner Pin verhindert.
> Mit dem geringen Durchmesser 0,14 kann ich daher problemlos durchgebunden angeln. Fische die so zickig sind, dass 0,14 für sie zu dick ist, sollen ruhig noch wachsen. Meine Montage weist also nur einen Knoten, nämlich dem am Haken auf. Das ist dann auch die "Sollbruchstelle" (Niemals mehr als 8 Windungen!)- so bleibt beim Abriss null Schnur im Wasser/ am Fisch. Nachtrag: Worauf man aber achten muss, sind Quetschungen beim Blei andrücken, bzw. beim ersten Verschieben der Bleie!
> Dadurch kann ich alle Elemente meiner Montage -insbesondere die Bleie- extrem frei und flexibel verändern, hab nicht soviel Lametta an der Montage, und kann unter dem Deckmantel des Puristen meiner Faulheit frönen..
> 
> Nachtrag: Ich merke grade, das mein Post apodiktisch klingt- und grade bei Schnüren ist ja immer sehr viel "Bauchgefühl", Gewohnheit und persönlicher Geschmack ein Thema. Ich will nicht meine Beobachtungen und meinen Geschmack als "die Wahrheit" verkünden- ich bin mir im Gegenteil sogar sicher, das jeder seine persönliche Wohlfühlschnur finden muss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ FF: Ja, "Abgestimmt" ist der Begriff der mir gefehlt hat- stimmt, das ist nicht deckungsgleich mit "fein", wie wärs mit "fein abgestimmt"?
> 
> 
> 
> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Zurück zum Trotting: ich werd es an dem Flüßchen wohl mit leichter, schneller 13ft-Rute und Kapselrolle mit 3lbs-Schnur versuchen und die hängerträchtigen Stellen konsequent auslassen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich fische an meiner Trottingkombo jahraus, jahrein 14er Stroft. 2,3 kg Tragkraft sind für den Durchmesser ne Ansage, und mehr will ich meiner Rute nicht zumuten, damit liege ich genau im empfohlenen lbs-Bereich. Ich bilde mir ein -aber das mag Paranoia sein- das selbst 16er sich nicht so gut auf dem Wasser verhält (Menden etc.), bei 0,18 bin ich mir sicher. Mit 100m 0,14er wird meine Rolle in der Waagerechten (unter "Laborbedingungen", zugegeben) von 1 No. 1 in Gang gesetzt. Zum Vergleich: Um diese Tragkraft zu erreichen, müsste ich 0,20 Float Fish aufspulen, die zudem noch eine starke Dehnung aufweist- schlecht für den Kontakt zur Pose und Langstreckenanhiebe. Abrieb der dünnen Schnur ist zu vernachlässigen, da beim Posenangeln die Schnur ja keinen Grundkontakt hat. Schnurbruch wegen zu geringer Dehnung wird durch die Rutenaktion und vor allem durch die "Daumenbremse" meiner Pin verhindert.
> Mit dem geringen Durchmesser 0,14 kann ich daher problemlos durchgebunden angeln. Fische die so zickig sind, dass 0,14 für sie zu dick ist, sollen ruhig noch wachsen. Meine Montage weist also nur einen Knoten, nämlich dem am Haken auf. Das ist dann auch die "Sollbruchstelle" (Niemals mehr als 8 Windungen!)- so bleibt beim Abriss null Schnur im Wasser/ am Fisch. Nachtrag: Worauf man aber achten muss, sind Quetschungen beim Blei andrücken, bzw. beim ersten Verschieben der Bleie!
> Dadurch kann ich alle Elemente meiner Montage -insbesondere die Bleie- extrem frei und flexibel verändern, hab nicht soviel Lametta an der Montage, und kann unter dem Deckmantel des Puristen meiner Faulheit frönen..
> 
> Nachtrag: Ich merke grade, das mein Post apodiktisch klingt- und grade bei Schnüren ist ja immer sehr viel "Bauchgefühl", Gewohnheit und persönlicher Geschmack ein Thema. Ich will nicht meine Beobachtungen und meinen Geschmack als "die Wahrheit" verkünden- ich bin mir im Gegenteil sogar sicher, das jeder seine persönliche Wohlfühlschnur finden muss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimaximator,
> 
> die einzige Wahrheit liegt im Kescher, des Fängers Ziel und Ausdruck seiner Methode. So sei bemerkt, das ein Disput von vornherein nicht in sich sinnig sein kann. Wir als Friedfischer sind stets bemüht in Einigkeit, auch der Verschiedenheit unseres Schaffens bewusst.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ FF: Ja, "Abgestimmt" ist der Begriff der mir gefehlt hat- stimmt, das ist nicht deckungsgleich mit "fein", wie wärs mit "fein abgestimmt"?
> 
> 
> 
> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Zurück zum Trotting: ich werd es an dem Flüßchen wohl mit leichter, schneller 13ft-Rute und Kapselrolle mit 3lbs-Schnur versuchen und die hängerträchtigen Stellen konsequent auslassen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich fische an meiner Trottingkombo jahraus, jahrein 14er Stroft. 2,3 kg Tragkraft sind für den Durchmesser ne Ansage, und mehr will ich meiner Rute nicht zumuten, damit liege ich genau im empfohlenen lbs-Bereich. Ich bilde mir ein -aber das mag Paranoia sein- das selbst 16er sich nicht so gut auf dem Wasser verhält (Menden etc.), bei 0,18 bin ich mir sicher. Mit 100m 0,14er wird meine Rolle in der Waagerechten (unter "Laborbedingungen", zugegeben) von 1 No. 1 in Gang gesetzt. Zum Vergleich: Um diese Tragkraft zu erreichen, müsste ich 0,20 Float Fish aufspulen, die zudem noch eine starke Dehnung aufweist- schlecht für den Kontakt zur Pose und Langstreckenanhiebe. Abrieb der dünnen Schnur ist zu vernachlässigen, da beim Posenangeln die Schnur ja keinen Grundkontakt hat. Schnurbruch wegen zu geringer Dehnung wird durch die Rutenaktion und vor allem durch die "Daumenbremse" meiner Pin verhindert.
> Mit dem geringen Durchmesser 0,14 kann ich daher problemlos durchgebunden angeln. Fische die so zickig sind, dass 0,14 für sie zu dick ist, sollen ruhig noch wachsen. Meine Montage weist also nur einen Knoten, nämlich dem am Haken auf. Das ist dann auch die "Sollbruchstelle" (Niemals mehr als 8 Windungen!)- so bleibt beim Abriss null Schnur im Wasser/ am Fisch. Nachtrag: Worauf man aber achten muss, sind Quetschungen beim Blei andrücken, bzw. beim ersten Verschieben der Bleie!
> Dadurch kann ich alle Elemente meiner Montage -insbesondere die Bleie- extrem frei und flexibel verändern, hab nicht soviel Lametta an der Montage, und kann unter dem Deckmantel des Puristen meiner Faulheit frönen..
> 
> Nachtrag: Ich merke grade, das mein Post apodiktisch klingt- und grade bei Schnüren ist ja immer sehr viel "Bauchgefühl", Gewohnheit und persönlicher Geschmack ein Thema. Ich will nicht meine Beobachtungen und meinen Geschmack als "die Wahrheit" verkünden- ich bin mir im Gegenteil sogar sicher, das jeder seine persönliche Wohlfühlschnur finden muss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für die „Teilhabe” an Deinem Erfahrungsschatz.
> 
> Treibende Pose in stärker fließendem Wasser hab ich bislang nie probiert, ich kenn es nur aus der Literatur und neumodischen Medien wie dem Board hier. Da kann ich Hilfe gebrauchen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, für den ersten Versuch werd ich wohl die Kapselrolle nehmen, die derzeit mit 3lbs Maxima bestückt ist. Zu der Schnur hab ich Vertrauen, Floatfish (hab ich, aber noch nicht auf der Rolle) und Stroft (hab ich nicht) sind sicherlich mindestens ebenbürtige Alternativen.
> Hauptschnur bis zum Haken durchgebunden praktizier ich häufig, nur zuletzt beim Ledgering nicht.
> 
> Die Schnurschädigung durch zu fest gedrückte Bleischrote ist mir bewußt, da achte ich drauf.
> 
> Muß mal sehen, wann Zeit und Wetter und Pegelstand im Flüßchen zusammenpassen. Wenns richtig Spaß macht, das Trotting, und nach ersten Gehversuchen mit der Kapselrolle kommt die Pin zum Einsatz. So der Plan.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab ich zufällig entdeckt und es kommt meiner Vorliebe für „einfache” Köder entgegen:

https://youtu.be/bZZhpa86-6g

Brotflocke am Haar, Liquidized Bread mit etwas Hanf im Feeder-Körbchen

Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal probieren, vielleicht von der Köder- und Hakengröße etwas eingedampft.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hach, ich hab mir vor langen Zeiten ne Kapselrolle bei Ebay geschossen und wieder schön gemacht. Ich hab sie niemals genutzt, eigentlich wär auch das fällig.

 Als ich noch eine ganz, ganz kleine Kaulquappe war, hat meine Oma uns mit zu Karpfenteichen genommen und wir durften mit Opas Sachen angeln. Ich habe durch die Zeiten eine Erinnerung an eine "komische Rolle ohne Schnur", die sich mir eingeprägt hat weil sie so schön rot war. 
 Erst bei meinem Wiedereinstieg vor einigen Jahren ist mir klargeworden, das es ne ABU 505 gewesen sein muss. Immer wenn ich Bilder von der sehe, macht mein Herz nen Flashback.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist einfach Unfassbar schwer Informationen und Bilder zu den ersten Feederruten zu finden. Wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen. Sherlock Hook, also meine Wenigkeit, konnte heraus finden:

Erste Feederruten 1960, Firma Allcock
Spitze aus Glas
Schwingspitzen entstanden aus diesen Ruten heraus 
Wurde für die Wettkampfangelei entwickelt
Futterkörbe kamen später ( Am Anfang wurden Bombs geworfen)
einfache Durchlaufmontagen

Feedern und Pickern waren also anfänglich eins, die Trennung scheint später erfolgt zu sein.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich fische meine DAM Quick CTE auch sehr gerne. Vor allem dann wenn es am Ufer etwas struppiger hergeht. Da ist bei der Kapselrolle alles schön aufgeräumt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Quick-Kapselrollen kenn ich nur aus Katalogen, hab ne Abu.

Ich find die Freigabe per Mittelfinger extrem komfortabel verglichen mit ner Stationärrolle. Das Abbremsen der Schnur beim Werfen geht (für mich) besser als bei jeder Stationären.
Der Lauf der Abu ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, sehr leichtgängig. Die Bremse ist nicht gerade erste Sahne, aber da bin ich von meinen uralt-Rollen noch übleres gewöhnt ;-)
Insgesamt mag ich die Kapselrolle fürs leichte Posenfischen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF: 
Demnach gab es die Zitterspitze vor der Schwingspitze. Das ist interessant, da ja die Zitterspitze der Schwinge den Rang abgelaufen hat- deshalb ist ja die vorherrschende Meinung,
das die Zitterspitze sich aus der Schwingspitze entwickelt hat.
So wie Du es schreibst, ergibt es viel mehr Sinn. Demnach wäre die Schwinge also keine evolutionäre Stufe, sondern ein Seitenzweig..

Leider finde ich das Zitat nicht mehr -suche aber weiter- wonach es bereits weit vor dem 19. Jh. eine Art "Schwing/Zitterspitze" aus dick gedrehten Rosshaaren gab, die an der Spitze der Ruten angebracht wurde, und die Schnur durch eine Öse an deren Ende geführt wurde. Das geriet aber in Vergessenheit, scheints. Vielleicht klingelt da etwas bei jemandem Hier? 



Andal schrieb:


> Ich fische meine DAM Quick CTE auch sehr gerne.



Das ist doch die sog. Fangmaschine, richtig? Tja.. Damals hiess es laut DAM noch: "Sport für den Mann im Mann" und nicht "Natur erfolgreich erleben"


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort „Sport für den Mann” - die Kapselrollen haben evtl. deshalb ein fragwürdiges Image, weil man zuviele Fotos von Kindern mit den Billig-Kombos mit Kapselrolle, Mini-Rute und Mini-Sonnenbarsch gesehen hat.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shakespeare-Lady-Easy-Grip-Comfort-Fishing-Spincast-Kit/43925895
Aber coole Farben gibts schon ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @FF:
> Demnach gab es die Zitterspitze vor der Schwingspitze. Das ist interessant, da ja die Zitterspitze der Schwinge den Rang abgelaufen hat- deshalb ist ja die vorherrschende Meinung,
> das die Zitterspitze sich aus der Schwingspitze entwickelt hat.
> So wie Du es schreibst, ergibt es viel mehr Sinn. Demnach wäre die Schwinge also keine evolutionäre Stufe, sondern ein Seitenzweig..
> 
> Leider finde ich das Zitat nicht mehr -suche aber weiter- wonach es bereits weit vor dem 19. Jh. eine Art "Schwing/Zitterspitze" aus dick gedrehten Rosshaaren gab, die an der Spitze der Ruten angebracht wurde, und die Schnur durch eine Öse an deren Ende geführt wurde. Das geriet aber in Vergessenheit, scheints. Vielleicht klingelt da etwas bei jemandem Hier?



Das Problem ist die Informationsbeschaffung. Recht Eindeutig wird es nicht. Aber die Schwingspitze scheint Hand in Hand oder kurz darauf entstanden zu sein. In beschriebenem Zeitraum spielten Futterkörbe auch noch keine Rolle.

Quiverruten waren also sowas wie Picker. Macht auch Sinn. Die ersten Spitzen unter Garantie fest integriert. Daraus dann mitunter Schwingspitze und Wechselspitze. Allesamt aus Holz. Spitzen aus Glas.

Danach kam dann scheinbar der Splitt zum Pickern und Feedern. Die ersten Montagen waren die Link-Ledger. Stopper aus Silikonschlauch mit Nudeln fixiert, welche durch Nässe aufweichten und so auch die Schnur nicht beschädigten.

Das es vorher schon Grundangelei gab steht außer Frage, aber der Durchbruch und die effektive Nutzung wurde dem Coarse Fishing geschuldet geboren.

Macht auch alles Sinn. Feedern = to feed, der Fütterer, kam später. Allerdings ist ja auch nur der Futterkorb, der hier für die Namensgebung entscheidend ist, die Art der Angelei gabs ja wie erwähnt schon.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort „Sport für den Mann” - die Kapselrollen haben evtl. deshalb ein fragwürdiges Image, weil man zuviele Fotos von Kindern mit den Billig-Kombos mit Kapselrolle, Mini-Rute und Mini-Sonnenbarsch gesehen hat.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shakespeare-Lady-Easy-Grip-Comfort-Fishing-Spincast-Kit/43925895
> Aber coole Farben gibts schon ;-)


 
 Jah, die spielen in Amerika eine ganz andere Rolle (harhahr), da wuchsen viele mit diesen unsäglichen "Düsenrollen" auf- eine Entwicklung die unweigerlich zu der berühmten "Instant Fisherman" führte.. quasie die Canomatic des Angelns..

 Das fragwürdige Image der Kapselrollen kann ich hautnah miterleben. In meinem FLAS arbeitet ein sehr netter junger Friedfischexperte, ein Meister der Bolo, und offen für alles von Pin bis Splitcane. Super entspannt. Mit Glück erreiche ich in vielen Jahren die Hälfte seines Könnens. Einmal hab ich beiläufig Kapselrolle" erwähnt. Die Reaktion war heftig, ein leidenschaftlicher Monolog, der in eine Art Wutanfall überging. Ich meine.. "Ach ja, da halt ich nix von.." hätt ja gereicht. Komisch.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist doch die sog. Fangmaschine, richtig? Tja.. Damals hiess es laut DAM noch: "Sport für den Mann im Mann" und nicht "Natur erfolgreich erleben"



Die CTE 135 ist die vorletzte Auflage der Fangmaschine vom Ende der 90er Jahre. Davor gab es eine ganze Reihe davon und danach noch eine. Aktuell sind Kapselrollen bei DAM wohl kein Thema mehr. 

Ich hatte vorher auch eine Abu 507 und später auch eine Premier. Beide habe ich wieder verkauft; die 507 für sage und schreibe 95$ nach Japan.

Was die Bremsen angeht, sind die DAM den Abus aber seit je her weit überlegen. Die CTE kann man bedenkenlos auch für sehr dünne Schnüre einsetzen. Bei einer Kapselrolle nicht ganz unwichtig, weil man ja nicht per Finger nachbremsen kann.

Bei Kapselrollen auch ein echter Vorteil, es gibt so gut wie nie Probleme mit lose aufgenommener Schnur. Die winzige Filzkante am Spulenrand verhindert das sehr zuverläßig. Und die Wurfweiten sind auch nicht schlechter, als bei konventionellen Stationärrollen. Einzig die Maße der CTE sind nicht grad filigran, aber an einer Floatrute stört mich das kein bisschen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gibt es denn aktuelle empfehlenswerte Kapselrollen? Für ne Pin bin ich motorisch zu sehr herausgefordert, aber Kapselrollen sprechen mich unheimlich an


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wobei Kapselrollen, wenn innen Dreck ist (hatte mal so weisse Fusselblüten) etc. wird das Werfen echt nervig bis unmöglich. Bei einer "normalen" Rolle gehts noch. Hatte auch mal eine Kapselrolle, die manchmal die Schnur nicht richtig aufgenommen hat...die musste ich immer etwas spannen. War irgendeine DAIWA...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es denn aktuelle empfehlenswerte Kapselrollen? Für ne Pin bin ich motorisch zu sehr herausgefordert, aber Kapselrollen sprechen mich unheimlich an



In Europa (ich schließe die Briten mal mit ein) gibts neu noch die Daiwa 125M (zu der kann ich aber nichts sagen).
Ich hab ne Abu 706, die ist seit ein paar Jahren aus dem Programm.

Von DAM gab es (glaub ich) auch eine CTM - mit M für Match, dünnere Schnüre (aus der Erinnerung). Vor nicht ewiger Zeit. ANdal ist da sicher besser im Bilde.

Gebraucht gibts natürlich noch viel mehr Rollen in jedem Zustand, da entscheiden letztlich Geduld und Geldbeutel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Georg! Kurzer Test. Kannst du das Bild jetzt sehen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Georg! Kurzer Test. Kannst du das Bild jetzt sehen?



Bild ist da, in voller Pracht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bild ist da, in voller Pracht!



Ich habe heute die SSL Verschlüsselung aktiviert. Das wird es wohl gewesen sein. Jetzt kann ich dir Bilder ohne Probleme von meinem Hoster nehmen. Noch ein Test, geht das auch?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es gibt natürlich die Bucht -insbesondere die Älteren Abus sin unverwüstlich und auch von Laien auf Vordermann zu bringen.

 Als Neuware gibt es eine ernsthafte (Die kleinen eiförmigen mit Zentraler Schnurausgabe sind zum Spinnfischen und häufig von schlechter Qualität) ebenfalls von ABU, nämlich die 507.

 Ein häufiges Missverständnis: Auch wenn Kapselrollen immer als Alternative zur Pin zum Treibangeln (Trotting) empfohlen werden, so bezieht sich dies nur auf das Handling ggü. der Stationärrolle. Auch die Kapselrollen sind "fixed Spool reels", d.h. sie geben die Schnur in Klängen ab- genau wie jede Stationärrolle, also ruckweise. Bei der Pin zieht die Strömung die Schnur kontinuierlich ab.

 Die Verwechslung entstand während des Wettkampfangelsn der 70er und 80er, als die Kapselrolle Karriere wegen ihrer schnellen,störungsfreien und vor allem einhändigen Handhabung dort Karriere machte, und weil man sich (ganz anderer anglerischer Schauplatz) mit ihr gut ins Gestrüpp slagen kann, ohne Tüddel zu befürchten, ganz wie Andal schrieb.

 Ein Vorläufer der Schnellen einhändigen Handhabung war die Mitchell Match, eine einhändig funktionierende Stationärrolle.

 Geschichte beiseite: Die Kapselrolle ist aus dem gleichen Grund wie die Pin reizvoll:
 ANDERS IST BESSER :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die SSL Verschlüsselung aktiviert. Das wird es wohl gewesen sein. Jetzt kann ich dir Bilder ohne Probleme von meinem Hoster nehmen. Noch ein Test, geht das auch?



Ne, Anzeige von „gebrochenem Bild”.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich die Bucht -insbesondere die Älteren Abus sin unverwüstlich und auch von Laien auf Vordermann zu bringen.
> 
> Als Neuware gibt es eine ernsthafte (Die kleinen eiförmigen mit Zentraler Schnurausgabe sind zum Spinnfischen und häufig von schlechter Qualität) ebenfalls von ABU, nämlich die 507.
> 
> Ein häufiges Missverständnis: Auch wenn Kapselrollen immer als Alternative zur Pin zum Treibangeln (Trotting) empfohlen werden, so bezieht sich dies nur auf das Handling ggü. der Stationärrolle. Auch die Kapselrollen sind "fixed Spool reels", d.h. sie geben die Schnur in Klängen ab- genau wie jede Stationärrolle, also ruckweise. Bei der Pin zieht die Strömung die Schnur kontinuierlich ab.
> 
> Die Verwechslung entstand während des Wettkampfangelsn der 70er und 80er, als die Kapselrolle Karriere wegen ihrer schnellen,störungsfreien und vor allem einhändigen Handhabung dort Karriere machte, und weil man sich (ganz anderer anglerischer Schauplatz) mit ihr gut ins Gestrüpp slagen kann, ohne Tüddel zu befürchten, ganz wie Andal schrieb.
> 
> Ein Vorläufer der Schnellen einhändigen Handhabung war die Mitchell Match, eine einhändig funktionierende Stationärrolle.
> 
> Geschichte beiseite: Die Kapselrolle ist aus dem gleichen Grund wie die Pin reizvoll:
> ANDERS IST BESSER :m



ES LEBE DER kleine UNTERSCHIED???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ne, Anzeige von „gebrochenem Bild”.



Alles klar, es muss also auf der Homepage liegen, aus der Cloud heraus gehts nicht. Danke dir! Weiter machen. |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: ich finde, daß sich bei einer Kapselrolle die Schnurfreigabe leichter kontrollieren läßt als bei einer klassischen Stationärrolle. Deshalb würd ich ihr für meine ersten Trotting-Versuche den Vorzug gegenüber einer konventionellen „open-face”-Rolle geben.
Die Pin kommt dann später ins Rennen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wobei Kapselrollen, wenn innen Dreck ist (hatte mal so weisse Fusselblüten) etc. wird das Werfen echt nervig bis unmöglich. Bei einer "normalen" Rolle gehts noch. Hatte auch mal eine Kapselrolle, die manchmal die Schnur nicht richtig aufgenommen hat...die musste ich immer etwas spannen. War irgendeine DAIWA...



Wenn die "Baumwichse" auf dem Wasser ist, gehe ich lieber in den Biergarten. Das Zeug treib einen in den Wahnsinn!

Aber Abu hat ja die 506 wieder neu aufgelegt und Fangmaschinen sind auch immer wieder in der Bucht zu haben. Da findet sich schon was.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Menno! Weizen,Maden, Kapselrollen, Pickern, Feeder, Pins, Flüsschen, Seen, Schleien, Brassen der Thread ist schlimmer als jedes Werbevideo! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Menno! Weizen,Maden, Kapselrollen, Pickern, Feeder, Pins, Flüsschen, Seen, Schleien, Brassen der Thread ist schlimmer als jedes Werbevideo! :m



Na warte mal ab. Ich hab da noch so einiges! Ich plane (Stand jetzt) etwa 400 Berichte. Was meinst du, womit ich euch noch im Thread quälen werde? #t |bla:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Edith: ich krieg die 6Zahl da oben nicht weg, gehört nicht zu meinem Post!



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na warte mal ab. Ich hab da noch so einiges! Ich plane (Stand jetzt) etwa 400 Berichte. Was meinst du, womit ich euch noch im Thread quälen werde? #t |bla:


6

Och, wir alle haben Fantasie... Für Morgen habe ich einen neuen Weizentest geplant. Man kann Köder ja auch pimpen, also habe ich 6 ausgewählte Ebly Körner sorgsam mit schönen 12-15cm Plötzen ummantelt und eingefroren, mal sehen, was morgen passiert--


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Edith: ich krieg die 6Zahl da oben nicht weg, gehört nicht zu meinem Post!
> 
> 6
> 
> Och, wir alle haben Fantasie... Für Morgen habe ich einen neuen Weizentest geplant. Man kann Köder ja auch pimpen, also habe ich 6 ausgewählte Ebly Körner sorgsam mit schönen 12-15cm Plötzen ummantelt und eingefroren, mal sehen, was morgen passiert--



Du hast was?

Weizen im Rotaugen eingefroren um was? |bigeyes


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast was?
> 
> Weizen im Rotaugen eingefroren um was? |bigeyes


 
 Nein, war wieder meine Schraubenschreibweise, verzeih.#q
 Morgen wolln mein Angelkumpel und ich mal mit Köfi losziehen.
 Also hab ich heut ein paar leckere Rotaugen gestippt. Und ich hatte noch Ebly als Köder, den nahmen sie auch, und nun enthalten meine Köfis für morgen Weizen.. Und damit sie morgen noch nice und frisch sind hab ich sie eingefroren.
|wavey:

 Irgendjemand muss ja den Kasper hier machen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, war wieder meine Schraubenschreibweise, verzeih.#q
> Morgen wolln mein Angelkumpel und ich mal mit Köfi losziehen.
> Also hab ich heut ein paar leckere Rotaugen gestippt. Und ich hatte noch Ebly als Köder, den nahmen sie auch, und nun enthalten meine Köfis für morgen Weizen.. Und damit sie morgen noch nice und frisch sind hab ich sie eingefroren.
> |wavey:
> 
> Irgendjemand muss ja den Kasper hier machen.



Dussel.

Mir tun schon die Finger weh vom Schreiben, das der Daumenschraube schon sehr nahe! Angeln kann ich morgen leider nicht, Sonntag geht es ans Werk, aber leider scheint das Wetter dort richtig gut rotieren, sodass sich ein Ansitz kaum lohnen wird. Vielleicht mal auf Hecht, aber Lust habe ich darauf nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, war wieder meine Schraubenschreibweise, verzeih.#q
> Morgen wolln mein Angelkumpel und ich mal mit Köfi losziehen.
> Also hab ich heut ein paar leckere Rotaugen gestippt. Und ich hatte noch Ebly als Köder, den nahmen sie auch, und nun enthalten meine Köfis für morgen Weizen.. Und damit sie morgen noch nice und frisch sind hab ich sie eingefroren.
> |wavey:
> 
> Irgendjemand muss ja den Kasper hier machen.



Mit der Pin? Dann nimm mal Pflaster für den Brems-Daumen mit ;-)
Petri heil, egal mit welcher Rolle.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mit der Pin? Dann nimm mal Pflaster für den Brems-Daumen mit ;-)
> Petri heil, egal mit welcher Rolle.



Nein, Konventionell- ist unser erster versuch, wir halten uns Buchstabengetreu an die Lehren von St. Matze.(Komisch nur das ich grad ne ChinaPin mit 35er bespult haeb und in meinen Angelrucksack gleiten liess)

Das Daumen Bremsen ist wesentlich undramatischer. Der dickste Fisch insgesamt war ein 14pfünder, unfreiwillig auf 2´maden am 14er Haken. 18er Schnur. An einer Statio hätt ich den nie im Leben rausgekriegt. Konnte ihn nie Rumbossen, aber mit sanftem Daumendruck und Zeit musste er einlenken.
 Wohlgemerkt: Hindernisarmes Gewässer, und der Karpfi war noch etwas verschlafen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schaust du Kochpott.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da fehlen noch dezent eingefügte Markensticker[emoji12]

Nee..im Ernst, schaut gut aus.Und dann noch mit der Königin


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bildhübscher Fisch! Ich mag deine Fotos sehr (und das fehlen von Markenstickern macht mich glücklich  )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da fehlen noch dezent eingefügte Markensticker[emoji12]
> 
> Nee..im Ernst, schaut gut aus.Und dann noch mit der Königin



Ich probiere mich da auch nur aus und steigere mich zunehmend. Ist halt immer so, wer lange Zeit Doof war braucht eben länger. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

******** immer. Da fängst du einmal an und überfrachtest dich natürlich mit Ideen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stell dein Licht mal nicht unterm Scheffel.

Thread läuft..neben qualitativ guter Berichte ein guter Austausch, rege Teilnahme und auch von Niveau und Umgang beachtlich..mit den bisherigen Hauptakteuren quasi das Angelliterarische
Quartett 

Sloterdijk Rolle lassen wir hier aber lieber mal aussen vor..verschwabulierende Angelintellektuelle, soweit kommts noch

Die leisen Praktiker machens.. lesenswert. 

Minimax Telegrammstil  ab und an der Walter Kempowski der Friedfischpirsch(Stil ala Echolot) [emoji3] 

16er Seite wächst..

Ach..und angeln gehste ja auch noch 


Läuft..Respekt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Stell dein Licht mal nicht unterm Scheffel.
> 
> Thread läuft..neben qualitativ guter Berichte ein guter Austausch, rege Teilnahme und auch von Niveau und Umgang beachtlich..mit den bisherigen Hauptakteuren quasi das Angelliterarische
> Quartett
> 
> Sloterdijk Rolle lassen wir hier aber lieber mal aussen vor..verschwabulierende Angelintellektuelle, soweit kommts noch
> 
> Die leisen Praktiker machens.. lesenswert.
> 
> Minimax Telegrammstil  ab und an der Walter Kempowski(Echolot)
> 
> 16er Seite wächst..
> 
> Ach..und angeln gehste ja auch noch
> 
> 
> Läuft..Respekt



Wächst ist gut. Diesen Monat sind es fast 3000 Besucher, bei guten 20.000 Seitenaufrufen. Ein User verbringt im Schnitt 50 Sekunden auf der Seite und klickt im Schnitt 10x. Das ist definitiv beachtlich, so liegt der Schnitt (am Anfang noch) bei 2 Klicks, kurz schauen und weiter gehts.

Man merkt einfach, das sich recht viele interessierte Menschen auf der Seite tummeln, bei wenig Inhalt wohl angemerkt. Ich hab vielleicht 5% vom Basiscontent.

Auf Google findest du mich schon bei vielen Keywords, Facebook wächst Monatlich um 20 bis 30 Leutchen, während ich beginne auch Twitter und Google+ ein wenig einzupflegen. Es sind fast 1500 Bilder hochgeladen.

7 neue Berichte stehen in den Startlöchern. Hakenbox, Pickern im Teich, Montage zum Pickern, Feedern ( Leitartikel ), Was tun wenn keine Bisse, 5 Tipps zum Feedern im Winter und Mais als Partikel. Mais kommt aber erst wesentlich später, weil jetzt einfach der falsche Zeitpunkt ist.

Erste Anfrage zur Teamanglerschaft und Verknüpfung mit der Seite und Vorteilen für mich stehen auch zur Debatte. Wahrlich es läuft!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vor allem..von Normalangler für Normalangler.

Wer sich z.b. "Am kleinen Fluss" mal genau zu Gemüte führt, wird viele Dinge entdecken, die auch seiner Alltagsangelei zugute kommen können..und wenn es nur das simple aber effektive Futterrezept ist, für das man eben kein Studium der Lebensmittelchemie benötigt.

So geht schnörkellose und dabei trotzdem unterhaltsame Information.

Angelmagazine hab ich aufgegeben..höher, schneller, weiter...richtige Qualitätsberichte gehen immer mehr zurück.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Vor allem..von Normalangler für Normalangler.
> 
> Wer sich z.b. "Am kleinen Fluss" mal genau zu Gemüte führt, wird viele Dinge entdecken, die auch seiner Alltagsangelei zugute kommen können..und wenn es nur das simple aber effektive Futterrezept ist, für das man eben kein Studium der Lebensmittelchemie benötigt.
> 
> So geht schnörkellose und dabei trotzdem unterhaltsame Information.
> 
> Angelmagazine hab ich aufgegeben..höher, schneller, weiter...richtige Qualitätsberichte gehen immer mehr zurück.



Du sprichst auch den Grund treffend an der zur Geburt des 16er Hakens ausschlaggebend war. Ich hatte auch einfach die Nase voll von Berichten die aus 80% Tackle und Verkauf bestanden. Der Output an Infos ist immer so dermaßen gering, das ich auch keine einzige Angelzeitschrift mehr kaufe. 

Auch zentriertes Angelwissen im Bereich Friedfischen findest du nicht mehr. Entweder ist es Hegeangeln im Ausland oder Karpfen. Dazwischen findet nichts mehr statt. Ist aber auch eine Nische die Besetzt werden kann.

Früher oder später werden die Firmen so oder so sich strecken müssen um ihre Marken zu stärken, Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren und das ganze mit authentischen Angler zu schmücken. Ein Profi hilft nicht, der Bedient eine sehr schmale Zielgruppe.

Darauf baut mein Projekt auch auf. Es wird nicht heute Früchte tragen, auch nicht morgen, aber es wird definitiv den Moment geben, wo es sich auszahlt. Einfach schon wegen dem Umfang. Du kannst sowas nicht in 2 Tagen aufbauen, nicht in 2 Monaten, diesen Vorsprung baue ich jetzt auf. :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da droht wirklich das aussterben von Wissen.

D war da mal weit vorn


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da droht wirklich das aussterben von Wissen.
> 
> D war da mal weit vorn



Definitiv entstehen massive Rückschritte. Auch über das Wissen allgemeine Wissen und Zusammenhänge. Normales Futter anmischen ist ja schon nicht mehr existent. Die Leute suchen nach Artikeln zum Loten mit der Pose, was normalerweise mit dem Angelschein schon erlernt werden sollte.

Viele Dinge sind komplett außerhalb des Radars. Was gefördert wird ist einfach ekelhafte Geltungssucht über großen Fang oder Menge, Professionelles Wirken und Egoismen.

Dorthin wurde das Friedfischangeln gedrängt. Obwohl es eigentlich eine technische, wandelbare, taktische Angelei ist.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ******** immer. Da fängst du einmal an und überfrachtest dich natürlich mit Ideen.


Super - und an die 635 gedacht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Super - und an die 635 gedacht!



War eher Zufall, weil das Format automatisch so gewählt war. Den Unterschied der Ladezeiten spürt man aber durch die Bank.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

eben ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dorthin wurde das Friedfischangeln gedrängt. Obwohl es eigentlich eine technische, wandelbare, taktische Angelei ist.


Und eine romantische, "entschleunigte" Angelei. Da fand ich schön, dass die Am Haken mal die Serie "Faszination Friedfischangeln" hatte - ohne Hegeangeln, Wettbewerb oder sonst nem Driss. Ich habe zwar absolut nix gelernt aber dennoch schön.
Was mich stört sind die Advertorials von Biermarken, das hat immer einen schalen Nachgeschmack - quasi den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und eine romantische, "entschleunigte" Angelei. Da fand ich schön, dass die Am Haken mal die Serie "Faszination Friedfischangeln" hatte - ohne Hegeangeln, Wettbewerb oder sonst nem Driss. Ich habe zwar absolut nix gelernt aber dennoch schön.
> Was mich stört sind die Advertorials von Biermarken, das hat immer einen schalen Nachgeschmack - quasi den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben



Hegeangeln ist schon ne tolle Sache, aber in Deutschland stirbt es quasi aus. Bei uns (im Osten) ist das noch gelebte Tradition, aber auch nicht mehr so Umfangreich wie vor Jahrzehnten. Da hatte jedes Dorf eine Veranstaltung. 

Ich würde mir auch gern wesentlich mehr Input wünschen, aber ich denke das Scheitert schon am Gruppenzwang der Firmen. Es muss Karpfen und Spinnfischen sein. Das ist so eine Nummer verbunden mit den sozialen Medien, wo du für ******** Schreiben und nen schnellen Klick einfach alles andere Toppen musst.

Nur nutzt sich das ab. Es interessiert niemand mehr so recht, wenn jemand einen großén Fisch fängt, das wird eher zur Gewohnheit und endet in Missgunst.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hege- wettangeln oder was auch immer hat natürlich seine Berechtigung und ich weiss dass man dafür extrem viel können haben muss um zu bestehen - aber hat eben mit mir und meiner Angelei soviel zu tun wie mein morgendlicher Weg zur Arbeit mit einem Formel 1 Rennen. Bei der Angelei bin ich charakterlich eher dein Totemfisch Brasse 
*ed*
1/3 Hanf und 2/3 Weizen stehen auf der heissen Herdplatte. Heute morgen habe ich die Partikel mit Vanilinzucker, Salz und braunem Kandies (Karamellnote) eingeweicht und jetzt ca. eine viertelstunde gekocht. Morgen früh wird eingetuppert und dann kann es Montag losgehen. Für mich hat der Angeltag jetzt bereit begonnen. Die ganze Bude duftet, zum Leidwesen meiner besseren Hälfte, nach dem Partikelgemisch und ich mach mir Gedanken auf welcher Flussseite ich wandern soll und welchen Kescher ich nehme...
Da unser Chris aus so unverständlichen Gründen wie "der Tag hat nur 24 Stunden" und "ich muss auch irgendwann mal schlafen" seinen Artikel übers Ledgern noch nicht online hat lese ich viel zu Montagen etc. Und kann es kaum erwarten bei kaltem Sauwetter am Fluss zu stehen und nix zu fangen.

Angler sind schon komische Gesellen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hege- wettangeln oder was auch immer hat natürlich seine Berechtigung und ich weiss dass man dafür extrem viel können haben muss um zu bestehen - aber hat eben mit mir und meiner Angelei soviel zu tun wie mein morgendlicher Weg zur Arbeit mit einem Formel 1 Rennen. Bei der Angelei bin ich charakterlich eher dein Totemfisch Brasse



So dachte ich auch immer, aber generell ist das ein bisschen anders. Beim Hegeangeln sollte man zumindest die gefischte Methode beherrschen und zumindest wissen welcher Fisch am heutigen Tage überhaupt Beißen wird.

Die Entscheidungen vor dem Fischen sind Maßgeblich, während des Angelns gehts ums Keschern oder Schadensbegrenzung. Dann wäre da noch die gute alte Platzentscheidung. Ziehst du das falsche Los, kannst du einpacken.

Deswegen sind Kanäle auch so beliebt, wegen der gleichen Struktur. An einem Baggerloch macht das wiederum fast keinen Sinn. Im zeitigen Frühjahr dürfen 20 Leute im tiefsten Bereich angeln und fangen verhalten. Während 5 im flachen Berich ihr Los zogen und mit der Morgensonne ihre Fische fangen.

Waren die 5 jetzt Profis? Hegeangeln hat eigene Regeln. Ich hab einen Shimano-Cup Teilnehmer abgezogen und 2 Wochen später fischte mich jemand mit Baumarkt Stippe, 5 Bier, Haferflocken und  Radio samt Klappstuhl ab........


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mal bei nem Vereinshegeangeln zugeguckt, der Gewinner bekam nen 30 Eur Gutschein für den Angelladen. Viele haben fast alles wieder releast aber einige (v.a. von "meinem Stamm"  ) haben alles abgekloppt was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen war, denn Setzkeschern war nicht.  Für nen 30Eur Gutscheln 8kg Fische tot kloppen fand ich unappetitlich. Wenn kein Sportsfreund den Fang an sich genommen hätte wäre es auf dem Müll gelandet. Das fand ich abstoßend und fragte mich "wie willst du das jemandem erklären?"


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja: aber es muss viel mit können zu tun haben, sonst wäre Bob Nudd ja nicht viermal Weltmeister geworden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei nem Vereinshegeangeln zugeguckt, der Gewinner bekam nen 30 Eur Gutschein für den Angelladen. Viele haben fast alles wieder releast aber einige (v.a. von "meinem Stamm"  ) haben alles abgekloppt was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen war, denn Setzkeschern war nicht.  Für nen 30Eur Gutscheln 8kg Fische tot kloppen fand ich unappetitlich. Wenn kein Sportsfreund den Fang an sich genommen hätte wäre es auf dem Müll gelandet. Das fand ich abstoßend und fragte mich "wie willst du das jemandem erklären?"



Kommst du auf die Page? Du machst mal den Beta-Test und schreibst mir, ob du die Montage danach binden könntest! Ich will den Link aber gleich wieder löschen, also Antworte mir zuerst, bitte.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles klar mach ich
*ed*
Ich würde das Binden des "Rattenschwanzes" bei der ersten Erwähnung erklären aber ansonsten sehr gut verständlich, bekomme ich lockerst hin mit der Anleitung, danke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alles klar mach ich
> *ed*
> Ich würde das Binden des "Rattenschwanzes" bei der ersten Erwähnung erklären aber ansonsten sehr gut verständlich, bekomme ich lockerst hin mit der Anleitung, danke!



Rattenschwanz binden ist recht ausführlich. Das wollte ich anders Einbinden, vielleicht knall ich das aber mit rein! Danke.

Jetzt brauchen wir noch jemanden mit IQ einer Tomate, wenn der das auch schafft, ist alles im Lot. :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach ja: aber es muss viel mit können zu tun haben, sonst wäre Bob Nudd ja nicht viermal Weltmeister geworden



Natürlich gibt es innerhalb der Szene Unterschiede, aber die Zeiten wo viel kreatives gefragt war um sich abzuheben sind fast vorbei. Stand jetzt hast du oft die Diskussionen um Sektoren, Lose und dergleichen.

Das es akribische Angler gibt, die besser Adaptieren und besser fangen, steht außer Frage. Aber überschätz diese Events nicht, da gibt es genügend "Fallobst".

Das Fetzt, richtig gut geworden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF: Arbeite mich gerade durch Deine Webseite, interessante Lektüre!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @FF: Arbeite mich gerade durch Deine Webseite, interessante Lektüre!



Its only the beginning.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Its only the beginning.



Ja, bin schon gespannt. Ich schreib Dir die Tage mal ne Mail mit ein paar Ideen und Gedanken dazu.


Hab mich mal als Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Trip zum Flüßchen mit dem Thema Rotaugen befaßt und hoffe, daß das Wetter mitspielt. Trotting soll probiert werden und auch noch die eine oder andere Variante des leichten Grundangels.
Und einen Spezialköder hab ich auch schon im Blick, was Verrücktes, das muß ich ab und zu mal haben. Ist aber noch Top Secret (ohne Verbindung zur gleichnamigen Futtermarke) ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, bin schon gespannt. Ich schreib Dir die Tage mal ne Mail mit ein paar Ideen und Gedanken dazu.
> 
> 
> Hab mich mal als Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Trip zum Flüßchen mit dem Thema Rotaugen befaßt und hoffe, daß das Wetter mitspielt. Trotting soll probiert werden und auch noch die eine oder andere Variante des leichten Grundangels.
> Und einen Spezialköder hab ich auch schon im Blick, was Verrücktes, das muß ich ab und zu mal haben. Ist aber noch Top Secret (ohne Verbindung zur gleichnamigen Futtermarke) ;-)



Köderexperimente machen am viel Spaß. Ich habe noch Maden für maximal 2x Angeln, dann rückt die Zeit des Testens über den Winter an. Hanf und Weiten, aber auch gefärbter Mais bis hin zu Gummibärchen und dergleichen. 

Mal schauen was der Supermarkt so hergibt. Weizen färben ist ja auch noch in Planung, ob das Klappt weiß ich aber nicht. Dann muss ich auch Minimum noch 2x los die letzten Bilder für 2 Berichte knipsen. Ich arbeite jetzt auch vor um im Dezember alten Content zu Updaten und dem aktuellen Workflow anzupassen.

Geht ja ums Google Ranking und dergleichen, aber auch Darstellung etc., die halt noch aus Tagen der ersten Stunden resultieren.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallihallo,
auf deiner @FF Website hat sich ja wieder einiges getan. Ich konnte nur den Madenartikel lesen- und ich sehe grade das sich wieder was getan hat. MIr gefällt die umfassende Behandlung des Themas und ich finde es absolut richtig Caster (und ich wette auch Pinkies) auszukoppeln. Ich möchte nur zwei schnelle Anmerkungen bringen- wie immer als Captain Hindsight. 
1. ersuche auch die Angler anzusprechen, die Maden Portionsweise in den kleinen Döschen kaufen,das sind 95% Prozent der Kollegen. Ich hab orgestern mit zwei Brandenburgischen Stippopis gequatscht und grosszügig meine Maden geteilt: Die Urgesteine hatten noch niemals soiele (1/2l) auf einem Haufen gesehen. 
2. orsicht mit den ielen Bildern on Roten Maden. Ich hab iel recherchiert dazu- und die Wahrheit scheint ziemlich grau und erwaschen zu sein. D. h. iel Spielraum für Nerensägen, Selbstbeschränker, Paragraphenreiter die dan 
 rumpupen ist gross. Würd ich nicht herausfordern.

Und als letztes: Die Bildercollagen sind mal richtig Top. Wie ein Comic bzw. Bildergeschichte. das ist ein Weg, den es einzuhalten gilt. Wirklich schön, or allem Mit den Unterwasser aufnahmen. Überleg mal, das als Zielfisch/Köder Serie. Wenn richtig angewendet, wird sich jeder Betrachter unbewusst sofort eine Kopfstory zusammenfügen. Weiter so!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wieso ists hier eigentlich so, dass hier 834 Stunden nichts gepstet wird, und wenn ich an nem Antwortpost on 4 Stunden or bastele, die ganze illustre Runde wieder akti wird?|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sind gefärbte oder sprich Maden nicht verboten?
Meine das mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sind gefärbte oder sprich Maden nicht verboten?
> Meine das mal gelesen zu haben.



Vielleicht bei Wettkämpfen (pardon, Hegeangeln)?

Ansonsten wüßte ich nicht, was gegen die Verwendung von gefärbten Maden sprechen würde.
Vom Geschmack des Anglers oder der Fische mal abgesehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Minimax ist ein sehr weiser Mann


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ok,
Habe das irgendwo gelesen.
Schon seit einigen Jahren.
Ist vielleicht ja mal wieder Bundesland abhängig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> auf deiner @FF Website hat sich ja wieder einiges getan. Ich konnte nur den Madenartikel lesen- und ich sehe grade das sich wieder was getan hat. MIr gefällt die umfassende Behandlung des Themas und ich finde es absolut richtig Caster (und ich wette auch Pinkies) auszukoppeln. Ich möchte nur zwei schnelle Anmerkungen bringen- wie immer als Captain Hindsight.
> 1. ersuche auch die Angler anzusprechen, die Maden Portionsweise in den kleinen Döschen kaufen,das sind 95% Prozent der Kollegen. Ich hab orgestern mit zwei Brandenburgischen Stippopis gequatscht und grosszügig meine Maden geteilt: Die Urgesteine hatten noch niemals soiele (1/2l) auf einem Haufen gesehen.
> 2. orsicht mit den ielen Bildern on Roten Maden. Ich hab iel recherchiert dazu- und die Wahrheit scheint ziemlich grau und erwaschen zu sein. D. h. iel Spielraum für Nerensägen, Selbstbeschränker, Paragraphenreiter die dan
> rumpupen ist gross. Würd ich nicht herausfordern.
> 
> Und als letztes: Die Bildercollagen sind mal richtig Top. Wie ein Comic bzw. Bildergeschichte. das ist ein Weg, den es einzuhalten gilt. Wirklich schön, or allem Mit den Unterwasser aufnahmen. Überleg mal, das als Zielfisch/Köder Serie. Wenn richtig angewendet, wird sich jeder Betrachter unbewusst sofort eine Kopfstory zusammenfügen. Weiter so!



Ich habe eben nach mühsamen Stunden einen Follow-Button eingebaut, der jetzt rechts oben erscheint, das Erspart mir die Widgets und Einbindungen. War wieder ein großer Erfolg, als Do-it Yourself Man.

Die Collagen entwickel ich gerade, ich habe dafür die Möglichkeiten mit Gimp entdeckt und arbeite mich ein. Da rollen noch ganz andere Sachen an!

Die Artikel, weil du es ansprichst, werden im Dezember für Up-to-Date gebracht, dabei werden auch Döschen und Co. in die Runde kommen. Es ist immer so ein bisschen Stückwert, weil ich ein Thema als ganzes Begreife und nicht in 100 Topics splitte. So sind Maden in 2 Bereiche unterteilt, weil es Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht sind: Als Hakenköder und im Futter. Beides zusammen würde auch eine Seite killen.

Ich bin ja schon an der Grenze des Zeitgeistes knapper Infos und wenig Lektüre. Meine Auswertungen haben ergeben, das bisher alles zusammengefasst ein Buch von 500 Seiten ergeben würde.

Bei 5% des geplanten Inhalts. Auch sind weitere Maßnahmen geplant, nur noch nicht umsetzbar, wegen Mangel an Content.







Pickern wird natürlich ein eigener Bereich, das Posenangeln als Ganzes, weil nicht meine Stärke. Nachgehakt ist die Serie zu Praxistests von Ködern, Gewässern, Methoden im Vergleich und ähnlichem. 

Gewässerkunde kommt in einen Unterbereich. Challenges wird unter Berücksichtigung der sozialen Medien geführt. Alles was mit PBS zu tun hat und so Krams, Communitywork. Youtube kommt ja früher oder später auch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht bei Wettkämpfen (pardon, Hegeangeln)?
> 
> Ansonsten wüßte ich nicht, was gegen die Verwendung von gefärbten Maden sprechen würde.
> Vom Geschmack des Anglers oder der Fische mal abgesehen.



Der Verkauf ist verboten, aber das Angeln damit nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Köderexperimente machen am viel Spaß. Ich habe noch Maden für maximal 2x Angeln, dann rückt die Zeit des Testens über den Winter an. Hanf und Weiten, aber auch gefärbter Mais bis hin zu Gummibärchen und dergleichen.
> 
> Mal schauen was der Supermarkt so hergibt. Weizen färben ist ja auch noch in Planung, ob das Klappt weiß ich aber nicht. Dann muss ich auch Minimum noch 2x los die letzten Bilder für 2 Berichte knipsen. Ich arbeite jetzt auch vor um im Dezember alten Content zu Updaten und dem aktuellen Workflow anzupassen.
> 
> Geht ja ums Google Ranking und dergleichen, aber auch Darstellung etc., die halt noch aus Tagen der ersten Stunden resultieren.



Supermarkt-Köder finde ich vom Prinzip her großartig, weil besser verfügbar und häufig billiger als der „Stoff” aus dem Angelladen.
Ne Dose Mais oder Frühstücksfleisch hält ewig und drei Tage und kann somit als stille Reserve dienen, ohne große Vorbereitung, ab ans Wasser, Dose auf, okay Mais ist hier noch einfacher, aber Frühstücksfleisch kann man ja praktisch auch „instant” verwenden.
Und natürlich Brot, das man zur Not auf dem Weg zum Gewässer an der Tanke (Brötchen) kaufen kann. Und manche Bäcker öffnen ja auch richtig früh...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Verkauf ist verboten, aber das Angeln damit nicht.



Bundesweit? Hab noch nie davon gehört.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Supermarkt-Köder finde ich vom Prinzip her großartig, weil besser verfügbar und häufig billiger als der „Stoff” aus dem Angelladen.
> Ne Dose Mais oder Frühstücksfleisch hält ewig und drei Tage und kann somit als stille Reserve dienen, ohne große Vorbereitung, ab ans Wasser, Dose auf, okay Mais ist hier noch einfacher, aber Frühstücksfleisch kann man ja praktisch auch „instant” verwenden.
> Und natürlich Brot, das man zur Not auf dem Weg zum Gewässer an der Tanke (Brötchen) kaufen kann. Und manche Bäcker öffnen ja auch richtig früh...



Es gibt eine Vielzahl an Ködern, die Frage ist eben ob du bereit bist Abstriche zu machen, weil natürlich, lebend und beweglich doch noch am Besten ist. Bedeutet aber nicht neue Wege zu beschreiten.

Ich habe mit Möhrchen und Hundekaustange erfolgreich am Method Feeder geangelt, soviel dazu.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In den hiesigen angelläden gibt es die seit jahrenden nicht mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bundesweit? Hab noch nie davon gehört.



Die Färber fallen, soweit ich weiß, unter Krebserregende Stoffe. Es geht wohl eher darum. Die Zucht der Maden an sich ist ja auch verboten. 

Aber da sind viele Mythen bei, eindeutiges habe ich noch nicht gefunden und ich glaube auch nicht, das es eine Relevanz hat.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sind gefärbte oder sprich Maden nicht verboten?
> Meine das mal gelesen zu haben.



Sind sie NICHT. Jeder Darf Paprika oder Ketchup über seine Maden schütten. 

Der rechtliche Rahmen, soweit mir bekannt- wir Angler können uns dazu erhalten nach gusto, im Grunde betriffts die Händler:

Man darf Maden, die mit Farbstoffen die landläfig als "Sudanrot" bezeichnet werden (google) nicht als Tierfutter erwenden oder ertreiben. E

das ist die ganze große Blase. Mehr nicht. Und deshalb wolln wir es auch nicht so groß thematisieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Okay, verstanden. Hatte noch nie davon gehört.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

augenblick, ich such mal den paragraphen- war neulich auch im FLAS ne heisse diskussion


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viel wichtiger, ich habe es geschafft rechts oben auf meiner Page Follow-Buttons zu installieren! Wahnsinn! Jetzt kann ich den ganzen Kram mit folge mir und klick mich etc. in die Wüste schießen! #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Vielzahl an Ködern, die Frage ist eben ob du bereit bist Abstriche zu machen, weil natürlich, lebend und beweglich doch noch am Besten ist. Bedeutet aber nicht neue Wege zu beschreiten.
> 
> Ich habe mit Möhrchen und Hundekaustange erfolgreich am Method Feeder geangelt, soviel dazu.



Ich zum Beispiel bin gerne bereit, auf den einen oder anderen Fisch zu verzichten, wenn ich dadurch spontaner agieren, also von jetzt auf sofort angeln fahren/gehen kann.

Ich habe jetzt meistens Lebendköder im Kühlschrank, aber eben nicht immer und ein paar Würmer kann ich mir aus dem Garten holen, mit Maden gehts nicht so fix.

Deshalb hab ich immer einen Vorrat an Dosenmais (für mich der Universal-Friedfischköder schlechthin) im Haus und Frühstücksfleisch auch. Weizenbrot ist so ne Sache, da ich persönlich meistens Toastbrot zum Frühstück „genieße” und für frisches Weißbrot zum Bäcker oder mindestens an die Tanke müßte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel bin gerne bereit, auf den einen oder anderen Fisch zu verzichten, wenn ich dadurch spontaner agieren, also von jetzt auf sofort angeln fahren/gehen kann.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt meistens Lebendköder im Kühlschrank, aber eben nicht immer und ein paar Würmer kann ich mir aus dem Garten holen, mit Maden gehts nicht so fix.
> 
> Deshalb hab ich immer einen Vorrat an Dosenmais (für mich der Universal-Friedfischköder schlechthin) im Haus und Frühstücksfleisch auch. Weizenbrot ist so ne Sache, da ich persönlich meistens Toastbrot zum Frühstück „genieße” und für frisches Weißbrot zum Bäcker oder mindestens an die Tanke müßte.



Pinkies gehen eigtl. immer und halten mit ein bisschen Pflege bis zu 9 Monate im Kühlschrank! Aber generell bin ich bei dir, es macht ja auch Spaß und per Feldforschung findet man selektive Köder und Möglichkeiten für einen Zielfisch.

So habe ich etwas gefunden um Güstern zu fangen und zu selektieren, was sonst auch nicht so leicht ist. So entwickelt sich die eigene anglerische Persönlichkeit auch!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach, erflxt, ich kann mich da jetzt nicht durchwühlen. Es ist kein Umweltschutzgesetz, steht auch in den wenigsten Angelerordnungen und wurde aus ielen "Hegeangeln" Reglements erboten. Für uns am Wasser ists ne Grauzone. Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert, wenn jemand was konkretes Findet. Google Tierfuttererordnung
Ich hab die Erfahrung emacht, dass sich der Aufwand der Besorgung, und Anwendung nicht sonderlich lohnt.
Wenn ich mal durch Zufall rote Maggies kriege, fisch ich sie. Man soll auf sein waidmännisches Herz hören, kontrolliert werden wir Trotter ja ohne hin nicht: Lebender Köfi: nie. Wurm im Salmogewässer: Nie. Angeln am Wehr, 49,99 m unterhalb: Nie. 50,01 m: Klar!!! Rote Made: Ach ja, gott... Man frage sich immer: Kann ich später ruhigen Gewissens mit dem Fang angeben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, erflxt, ich kann mich da jetzt nicht durchwühlen. Es ist kein Umweltschutzgesetz, steht auch in den wenigsten Angelerordnungen und wurde aus ielen "Hegeangeln" Reglements erboten. Für uns am Wasser ists ne Grauzone. Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert, wenn jemand was konkretes Findet. Google Tierfuttererordnung
> Ich hab die Erfahrung emacht, dass sich der Aufwand der Besorgung, und Anwendung nicht sonderlich lohnt.
> Wenn ich mal durch Zufall rote Maggies kriege, fisch ich sie. Man soll auf sein waidmännisches Herz hören, kontrolliert werden wir Trotter ja ohne hin nicht: Lebender Köfi: nie. Wurm im Salmogewässer: Nie. Angeln am Wehr, 49,99 m unterhalb: Nie. 50,01 m: Klar!!! Rote Made: Ach ja, gott... Man frage sich immer: Kann ich später ruhigen Gewissens mit dem Fang angeben?



Meine Erfahrungen zur roten Made sind durchweg positiv. Sie fangen eindeutig mehr. Wahrscheinlich auch wegen dem Bezug zur Zuckmückenlarve.

Wenn man weiß wo, dann ists mit dem Bestellen und Preis auch nicht dramatisch. 1 Liter liegt bei 10,00 Euro. Da man sie nicht füttert sondern vom Futterplatz abhebt, reichen diese Maden auch den ganzen Monat und länger. Ich setze mit ihnen immer Akzente und geb ein wenig mit ins Körbchen, aber eben nicht wie mit anderen Partikeln oder normaler Made.

Der Fisch soll den Köder schließlich schneller finden und nicht um den Haken herum Kreise ziehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, zum einen werd ich ohnehin so gut wie nie kontrolliert (obwohl ich eigentlich immer alles „richtig” mache, eine Kontrolle also nicht fürchten müßte). Und zum Thema Grauzone: etliche Händler bieten die gefärbten Maden ja hier in D an. Ob die nun mit cancerogenen Färbern „bunt gemacht” worden sind ist auf deren Seiten nicht erwähnt.
Die Kontrolleure, mit denen ich bislang zu tun hatte, also ganz wenige, würden sich zu 100% nicht daran stören. Die haben ganz andere Sorgen.
Woanders mögen die Sitten und Gebräuche ganz anders sein.

Naja, hab noch nie mit gefärbten Maden gefischt, war nur über Deine Warnung, Minimax, verwundert. Rote Gummimaden nehm ich ganz gerne mal als „Stopper” auf dem Haken, um besonders agile Würme von nem Houdini zu bremsen ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Naja, zum einen werd ich ohnehin so gut wie nie kontrolliert (obwohl ich eigentlich immer alles „richtig” mache, eine Kontrolle also nicht fürchten müßte). Und zum Thema Grauzone: etliche Händler bieten die gefärbten Maden ja hier in D an. Ob die nun mit cancerogenen Färbern „bunt gemacht” worden sind ist auf deren Seiten nicht erwähnt.
> Die Kontrolleure, mit denen ich bislang zu tun hatte, also ganz wenige, würden sich zu 100% nicht daran stören. Die haben ganz andere Sorgen.
> Woanders mögen die Sitten und Gebräuche ganz anders sein.
> 
> Naja, hab noch nie mit gefärbten Maden gefischt, war nur über Deine Warnung, Minimax, verwundert. Rote Gummimaden nehm ich ganz gerne mal als „Stopper” auf dem Haken, um besonders agile Würme von nem Houdini zu bremsen ;-)



Mal davon ab, das ich in 5 Jahren noch nicht kontrolliert wurde, hat sich auch sonst niemand für meine roten Maden interessiert. Zum einen bei Hegefischen untersagt, zum anderen musst du sie hier bestellen, die Händler bieten sie nicht an.

Ist halt eine nette Spielerei, du kannst deinen Zielfisch aber auch anders anfixen, aber Fänge steigern tun sie eben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein lokaler Händler bewirbt sie auch nicht, ob ich welche über ihn bekommen könnte  - keine Ahnung, hab bisher nicht gefragt. Im www, auch bei einem Händler, der hier auf dem AB massiv wirbt, scheinen sie ja verfügbar zu sein.
Ich werd mich vorerst mit konventionellen „blonden Maden” begnügen, evtl. in Kombination mit anderen natürlichen Ködern wie Weizen (hallo Minimax, bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt) oder auch in Kombination mit künstlichen Maden/Castern.

Die Gewässer, die ich meistens beangle, werden hauptsächlich von Raubfischanglern oder Karpfen-Spezis befischt. Da sind die Weißfische noch nicht so wählerisch/mißtrauisch wie in anderen Gewässern, wo viel und gezielt auf Brassen/Rotaugen & Co. geangelt wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mein lokaler Händler bewirbt sie auch nicht, ob ich welche über ihn bekommen könnte  - keine Ahnung, hab bisher nicht gefragt. Im www, auch bei einem Händler, der hier auf dem AB massiv wirbt, scheinen sie ja verfügbar zu sein.
> Ich werd mich vorerst mit konventionellen „blonden Maden” begnügen, evtl. in Kombination mit anderen natürlichen Ködern wie Weizen (hallo Minimax, bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt) oder auch in Kombination mit künstlichen Maden/Castern.
> 
> Die Gewässer, die ich meistens beangle, werden hauptsächlich von Raubfischanglern oder Karpfen-Spezis befischt. Da sind die Weißfische noch nicht so wählerisch/mißtrauisch wie in anderen Gewässern, wo viel und gezielt auf Brassen/Rotaugen & Co. geangelt wird.



Es geht bei roten Maden nur um eins:

Den Fisch schneller zum Haken zu führen. Sobald jemand anfängt alles in Rot im Futter zu haben ist der es sowieso Banane. Gleiche Spiel mit Dips. Es geht nur um einen Weg schneller zu Fangen. An und für sich sind das aber alles Dinge die stark ins Gewichtorientierte und Mengenbezogene geht. Die normale Maden ist immer noch der Killer schlechthin. Maden allgemein sind unschlagbar, nur eben nicht so selektiv.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Freunde,
muss ins Bettchen.
Kleines Betthupferl für die üblichen erdächtigen

http://digi.ub.uni-heidelberg.de/diglit/cpg848/0599


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja mindesmaß scheint erst ja zu haben


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Friedfischens

Ich habe meine Partikel für morgen vorbereitet. Mit kochendem Wasser, Salz und Vanillezucker kamen Hanf und Weizen gestern morgen in die Thermoskanne. Gestern Abend erfolgte der Umzug in einen Kochtopf.
Nein, ich habe nix gegessen, ich meine den buchstäblichen Pott. Gestern Abend dann schonmal schön aufgekocht, etwas Backpulver für den Hanf zugegeben und ca. 15 Min. sprudelnd kochen gelassen. Heute Morgen habe ich den Vorgang wiederholt und ca. 20 - 25 Min den Mix gekocht. Ein paar Weizenkörner sind aufgeplatzt und zum anködern dürfte morgen alles Tacko sein. Aber über die Hälfte der Hanfkörner schwimmen oben auf - habe ich was falsch gemacht oder gibt sich das wenn der Sud bis morgen zieht? Die Partikel sollen als loosefeed früher oder später in Grundnähe rumtingeln und nicht durch die ganze Wassersäule locken oder schlimmernoch die Fische vom Grund weg ziehen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: 
Auch der Pickerartikel ist wieder sehr schön- es zahlt sich eben aus, ein Thema  nicht nur im Twitterstil zu ergründen. Irgendwie finde ich den Absatz über die erschiedenen Zielfische und wie sie sich tummeln sehr ergötzlich. Bei der Tellerbleibeschreibung könnte es zu Misserständnissen mit der Bebilderung kommen. Unbedingt weitermachen! Ich bin sehr auf den Montageartikel und den geheimnisollen Rattenschwanz gespannt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ FF:
> Auch der Pickerartikel ist wieder sehr schön- es zahlt sich eben aus, ein Thema  nicht nur im Twitterstil zu ergründen. Irgendwie finde ich den Absatz über die erschiedenen Zielfische und wie sie sich tummeln sehr ergötzlich. Bei der Tellerbleibeschreibung könnte es zu Misserständnissen mit der Bebilderung kommen. Unbedingt weitermachen! Ich bin sehr auf den Montageartikel und den geheimnisollen Rattenschwanz gespannt!



Dezember ist Rework-Time, jetzt gilt es die neuen Artikel in den Kasten zu kriegen. Rattenschwanz hatte ich gestern schon zur Diskussion mit Kochpott, der ist auch im Montage Beitrag enthalten, aber nicht erklärt, das werde ich wohl einfügen müssen. 

Der Bereich Montage fliegt wohlmöglich ganz raus oder wird nur noch sehr kurz abgehandelt, weil ich die Montagen ja von Hand einpflege.

Jedenfalls hatte ich gestern Abend die neuen Social Media Buttons eingepflegt, dezent rechts oben. Gleich heute 2 neue Likes. Es ist einfach so: Sind sie unten im Text oder recht weit vom Schuss, sind sie Sinnfrei.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Freunde,
> muss ins Bettchen.
> Kleines Betthupferl für die üblichen erdächtigen
> 
> http://digi.ub.uni-heidelberg.de/diglit/cpg848/0599



Danke, ja, da wurden erfolgreiche Angler noch angehimmelt und nicht angeschwärzt ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Falls ich morgen nicht durch die Zeitumstellung vollkommen durch den Wind bin, werd ich erneut das kleine Flüßchen besuchen.
Mit Trotting-Zeugs und auch der leichten Feeder-Rute im Gepäck.
Werds vermutlich zunächst in Parkplatznähe probieren, da gibt es vergleichsweise ruhig laufende Gewässerabschnitte und nur bei Bedarf gehts ab in die Wildnis (sehr gut möglich, daß jetzt noch ein paar extra-Bäume im Wasser liegen).
Der Pegelstand (bequem online abrufbar, sehr praktisch) ist in etwa unverändert seit meinen letzten beiden Trips dorthin. Der Wind etwas kräftiger als erhofft, laut Wetterseiten im WWW bei etwa 4 Beaufort, in Böen bis 7. Ansonsten vergleichsweise kalt und klar und Luftdruck steigend, hmm...

Liquidized Bread bekomme ich auf die Schnelle nicht mehr hin, will morgen den dort bewährten Tauwurm anbieten, dazu Maden (ein paar Caster hab ich noch, die sind aber auftreibend, vielleicht als Kombo-Köder geeignet) und auch Brotflocke. 

Die Wahl der passenden Pose muß ich noch herausfinden, hab ein paar Stickfloats, ein paar Avon-Posen sowie fette Loafer, Bobber und Chubber.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit der kleinsten Avon-Pose starten und dann je nach Strömung nach oben oder unten (Stickfloat) korrigieren. 

Jetzt erstmal noch ein paar Artikel/Videos im www dazu und dann den Wecker stellen ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Falls ich morgen nicht durch die Zeitumstellung vollkommen durch den Wind bin, werd ich erneut das kleine Flüßchen besuchen.
> Mit Trotting-Zeugs und auch der leichten Feeder-Rute im Gepäck.
> Werds vermutlich zunächst in Parkplatznähe probieren, da gibt es vergleichsweise ruhig laufende Gewässerabschnitte und nur bei Bedarf gehts ab in die Wildnis (sehr gut möglich, daß jetzt noch ein paar extra-Bäume im Wasser liegen).
> Der Pegelstand (bequem online abrufbar, sehr praktisch) ist in etwa unverändert seit meinen letzten beiden Trips dorthin. Der Wind etwas kräftiger als erhofft, laut Wetterseiten im WWW bei etwa 4 Beaufort, in Böen bis 7. Ansonsten vergleichsweise kalt und klar und Luftdruck steigend, hmm...
> 
> Liquidized Bread bekomme ich auf die Schnelle nicht mehr hin, will morgen den dort bewährten Tauwurm anbieten, dazu Maden (ein paar Caster hab ich noch, die sind aber auftreibend, vielleicht als Kombo-Köder geeignet) und auch Brotflocke.
> 
> Die Wahl der passenden Pose muß ich noch herausfinden, hab ein paar Stickfloats, ein paar Avon-Posen sowie fette Loafer, Bobber und Chubber.
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit der kleinsten Avon-Pose starten und dann je nach Strömung nach oben oder unten (Stickfloat) korrigieren.
> 
> Jetzt erstmal noch ein paar Artikel/Videos im www dazu und dann den Wecker stellen ;-)



Viel Erfolg und dicke Fische! Mir ist der Wetterumschwung dann doch zu derb. |uhoh:


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und dicke Fische! Mir ist der Wetterumschwung dann doch zu derb. |uhoh:



Du Schwimmbux :m

Aber ich war da nicht besser.
Habe aber Vorfächer gebunden bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Du Schwimmbux :m
> 
> Aber ich war da nicht besser.
> Habe aber Vorfächer gebunden bis der Arzt kommt.



Mir war das zu krass, bei uns war richtig Alarm. Unter keinem Baum hättest du sitzen können und mitten im Wind ist dann mit Wetterumschung und wenig Beschäftigung ne Nummer zu Krass.

Ich bin Radfahrer, noch dazu. Hätte ich ein Auto, dann wäre ich für 2 Stunden sicherlich raus gefahren, aber so? Ne du! |supergri


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte Bock drauf den Kleinkram fertig zu machen.
Also alles zwischen 0,12 und 0,20 mit endsprechenden Haken nachgebunden.
Da war der Vormittag schonmal um.:q
Mal sehen ,einer der Beiden Feiertage,ist ja nur Morgen arbeiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich hatte Bock drauf den Kleinkram fertig zu machen.
> Also alles zwischen 0,12 und 0,20 mit endsprechenden Haken nachgebunden.
> Da war der Vormittag schonmal um.:q
> Mal sehen ,einer der Beiden Feiertage,ist ja nur Morgen arbeiten.



Haken binden muss ich auch noch, aber dafür hält der Januar her, oft ist genügend Eis auf dem Wasser, da bleibt dann freie Zeit für solche Spielchen!

Ich warte noch 2 Tage, dann fahre ich zum Fischen. Ich muss die Rotaugen noch finden.........


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend,
 war gestern mit meinem Angelbuddy zum (erfolglosen) Hechtansitz draussen. Extrem windig-böig, aber aus meiner Perspektive noch nicht mulmig. Allerdings schneidend kalt durch den Temperatursturz und den Windchill. Mein Kumpel, der Teufelskerl, hat dann irgendwann seine Stippe(!) rausgeholt und tatsächlich einige Plötzen Güstern und sogar ne kleine hübsche Brasse fangen können: Den Fischlis hats scheinbar den Appetit nicht verschlagen (@geomas: Viel Erfolg für Morgen!). Ich war natürlich fuchsteufelswild, konnte aber vor Kälte die Hände nicht aus den Taschen nehmen: "Alter, ich könnt Dich mühelos deklassieren, aber ich konzentrier mich halt auf den Zielfisch!" (Schnatter..Frier..)


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei uns NUR Piss und Sturm - keine 10 Pferde hätten mich rausgebracht..


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns NUR Piss und Sturm - keine 10 Pferde hätten mich rausgebracht..



Nur Sturm ohne PISS.

Aber da stehen noch einige Bäume die auf die Kettensäge warten.
Ich kann drauf verzichten so ein Teil abzubekommen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wind ist okay für mich (hab schon bei Böen über 9 Beaufort erfolgreich mit der Swingtip geangelt, zuletzt beim Sturmtief Sebastian).

Regen (Wolkenbrüche mal ausgeklammert) ist okay für mich.

Wind UND Regen mag ich nicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Geomas: Ich denke, bei windigen Bedingungen und "Wellengang" bzw. Aufgewühlter Wasseroberfläche kann es nicht schaden neben den "klassischen" Posenmodellen ruhig auch Die eine oder andere eifärmige Stipppose mit langer Antenne und langem Kiel, oder eine ganz leichte Bolopose einzupacken. Die hier benutze ich beispielsweise sehr gerne in gewichten zwischen 2-4g: https://www.emmofishing.de/produkt/...stipppose-angelpose-emmo-wettkampfpose-profi/

 Und bei den kleinen Posenköpfen, unruhigen Wasser und Entfernung wirkt eine gelbe Polbrille Wunder. Plus, sie läßt alles gleich viel freundlicher und Wärmer erscheinen..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ Geomas: Ich denke, bei windigen Bedingungen und "Wellengang" bzw. Aufgewühlter Wasseroberfläche kann es nicht schaden neben den "klassischen" Posenmodellen ruhig auch Die eine oder andere eifärmige Stipppose mit langer Antenne und langem Kiel, oder eine ganz leichte Bolopose einzupacken. Die hier benutze ich beispielsweise sehr gerne in gewichten zwischen 2-4g: https://www.emmofishing.de/produkt/...stipppose-angelpose-emmo-wettkampfpose-profi/
> 
> Und bei den kleinen Posenköpfen, unruhigen Wasser und Entfernung wirkt eine gelbe Polbrille Wunder. Plus, sie läßt alles gleich viel freundlicher und Wärmer erscheinen..



Danke für die Tipps, Minimax!

Leider hab ich die meisten erwähnten Dinge nicht. Ich werd mir die „Swims” genau aussuchen und hoffe, ich komme mit meinem vorhandenen Kram über die Runden.
Geht ja auch darum, erstmal Erfahrungen zu sammeln und von da aus weiter zu operieren/optimieren.
Wie gesagt werde ich zunächst mäßige Strömung befischen und dann mal sehen, ob ich mich an etwas turbulenteres Wasser wage. 

Hier sind die vorhanden Posen versammelt (ein paar Stickfloats und Avon-Posen sind aus Platzgründen nicht auf dem Bild). 
Zwei Wire-Stem-Sticks müßte ich noch irgendwo haben, aber die kann ich gerade nicht finden.






Vermutlich wage ich mit dem „Big Stick” (4. von rechts) oder einer eher kleinen Avon-Pose (3. von rechts) den ersten Versuch.
Polbrille hab ich, aber nicht gelb, die kommt mit.

Ach ja, die schön farbenfrohen Posengummis werden zumindest unten durch weniger auffällige Gummis ersetzt ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, Minimax!
> 
> Leider hab ich die meisten erwähnten Dinge nicht. Ich werd mir die „Swims” genau aussuchen und hoffe, ich komme mit meinem vorhandenen Kram über die Runden.
> Geht ja auch darum, erstmal Erfahrungen zu sammeln und von da aus weiter zu operieren/optimieren.
> Wie gesagt werde ich zunächst mäßige Strömung befischen und dann mal sehen, ob ich mich an etwas turbulenteres Wasser wage.
> 
> Hier sind die vorhanden Posen versammelt (ein paar Stickfloats und Avon-Posen sind aus Platzgründen nicht auf dem Bild).
> Zwei Wire-Stem-Sticks müßte ich noch irgendwo haben, aber die kann ich gerade nicht finden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermutlich wage ich mit dem „Big Stick” (4. von rechts) oder einer eher kleinen Avon-Pose (3. von rechts) den ersten Versuch.
> Polbrille hab ich, aber nicht gelb, die kommt mit.
> 
> Ach ja, die schön farbenfrohen Posengummis werden zumindest unten durch weniger auffällige Gummis ersetzt ;-)


 
 Du bist doch ganz breit und proper aufgestellt. Und Abgesehen von den "harten" Merkmalen der Posen, ists ja auch immer na Frage womit man gut zurecht kommt, und wie du schon ganz richtig schreibst einfach mal durchprobieren, experimentieren.
 Und du hast  die schönen grünen Middy Barbel Trotter, die liebe ich und die haben mir immer Glück gebracht. Ich kriege die heute nur noch in diesem Anthrazitmetallic.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Du bist doch ganz breit und proper aufgestellt. Und Abgesehen von den "harten" Merkmalen der Posen, ists ja auch immer na Frage womit man gut zurecht kommt, und wie du schon ganz richtig schreibst einfach mal durchprobieren, experimentieren.
> Und du hast  die schönen grünen Middy Barbel Trotter, die liebe ich und die haben mir immer Glück gebracht. Ich kriege die heute nur noch in diesem Anthrazitmetallic.



Ich hab vor etlichen Jahren (10?) mal ein paar der Middy-Posensets gekauft. Sicher nicht die allerfeinste Qualität, aber preiswert im wahren Wortsinn.
Fürs Stillwasser sind die Tench Stepped Waggler auch ne tolle Pose.
Falls ich Trotting-Spezi werde, haha, kann ich mich ja immer noch mit den Edelsachen eindecken. Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr hätt ich fast bei handgefertigten, also den ganz klassischen Posen zugeschlagen, die ab und zu bei Ebay auftauchen, konnte mich aber noch rechtzeitig bremsen. Gibt schon ganz feines Zeugs ;-)
Die kleinste Barbel-Trotter hatte ich als Start- oder Test-Pose vorgesehen, aber je nach tatsächlicher Strömung vor Ort geh ich evtl. noch einen Ticken leichter an die Sache heran.

Vermutlich versuche ich es zunächst mit der Shirt-Button-Bebleiung. Die Wassertiefe an dem von mir noch nicht beangelten, parkplatznahen Swim kenne ich nicht, 1 Meter würd ich mal ganz grob schätzen. 
Da gibts ein paar nette Features (überhängende Trauerweiden, eine Teilung des Flusses zumindest beim derzeitigen Wasserstand), die stark nach Fisch riechen. Da werd ich wohl starten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das klingt verheissungsvoll, ich bin schon ganz neidisch. Und was Expertentum und klassische Methoden, Montagen und Posenmodelle betrifft, soll man sich nicht unter Druck setzen. Es ist auch manchmal vergebene Liebesmüh: Bei meinen sturen Brandenburger Plötzen ist die Kenntnis klassischer englischer Methoden häufig beklagenswert gering. Da werden perfekt austarierte Stickfloats mit Millimetergenauer Shirt-Button Kette einfach ignoriert, Little-and-often Loose Feed links liegen gelassen für tennisballgroße Vanillebomben, und sie halten sich nicht in creases und glides auf, sondern lungern ordinär an Spundwänden rum. Die halten sich einfach nicht an die Regeln, man könnte meinen, das die noch nie einen Artikel von Jon Wilson gelesen haben.
 Wenns also mal nicht klappt, liegts häufig nicht an einem selbst, sondern daran, das die Fischis sich einfach nicht korrekt angeln lassen können. Aber erklär das mal ner Plötze.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mir ja am Wochenende recht gründlich ein vermeintliches neues Revier angesehen. Optisch ein Traum und wirklich schön zugänglich. Aber leider ist dieser Fluss so selten saudumm auf kleine Vereinchen und in private Strecken gestückelt, dass man nur noch das kalte Kotzen bekommen kann. Wenn ein Abschnitt mal 1.800 m lang ist, dann ist es auch schon viel. 

Ach ja, es ist die Erft, oberhalb von Grevenbroich ... und angeblich "total welsverseucht".


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ja am Wochenende recht gründlich ein vermeintliches neues Revier angesehen. Optisch ein Traum und wirklich schön zugänglich. Aber leider ist dieser Fluss so selten saudumm auf kleine Vereinchen und in private Strecken gestückelt, dass man nur noch das kalte Kotzen bekommen kann. Wenn ein Abschnitt mal 1.800 m lang ist, dann ist es auch schon viel.
> 
> Ach ja, es ist die Erft, oberhalb von Grevenbroich ... und angeblich "total welsverseucht".



Den Ärger kann ich verstehen. Bei uns ist so eine Stückelung extrem selten, dafür gibts ein Durcheinander von Schutzgebieten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das klingt verheissungsvoll, ich bin schon ganz neidisch. Und was Expertentum und klassische Methoden, Montagen und Posenmodelle betrifft, soll man sich nicht unter Druck setzen. Es ist auch manchmal vergebene Liebesmüh: Bei meinen sturen Brandenburger Plötzen ist die Kenntnis klassischer englischer Methoden häufig beklagenswert gering. Da werden perfekt austarierte Stickfloats mit Millimetergenauer Shirt-Button Kette einfach ignoriert, Little-and-often Loose Feed links liegen gelassen für tennisballgroße Vanillebomben, und sie halten sich nicht in creases und glides auf, sondern lungern ordinär an Spundwänden rum. Die halten sich einfach nicht an die Regeln, man könnte meinen, das die noch nie einen Artikel von Jon Wilson gelesen haben.
> Wenns also mal nicht klappt, liegts häufig nicht an einem selbst, sondern daran, das die Fischis sich einfach nicht korrekt angeln lassen können. Aber erklär das mal ner Plötze.



Danke für die gute Ausrede ;-) Bei mir wars heute nicht so dolle. Schneider bin ich nicht geblieben, aber mein erster Trottingversuch war wenig erfolgreich.
Ich schreib später noch nen kleinen Bericht.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ob Vereinsmeier oder Schutzgebiete:
Für uns Angler ists so oder so schei....

Davon ab mag ich die Posen ganz links


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob Vereinsmeier oder Schutzgebiete:
> Für uns Angler ists so oder so schei....
> 
> Davon ab mag ich die Posen ganz links



Naja, also wir im Nordosten haben es eigentlich ganz gut, was die Gewässer, Kartenpreise und so angeht. Wenn ich über Mitgliedsbeiträge... aus dem Südwesten lese, wird mir ganz anders.
Und mit den Schutzgebieten, naja, Angler mit einem festen Revier haben die schnell drauf.
Ich bin nur immer so am Springen von einem für mich neuen Gewässer zum nächsten, da ist es schon mühseliger, an die gültige „Gebote” zu kommen.

Die Pose ganz links ist ein Drennan Loafer, die sind für die Angelei im schnell fließenden Wasser gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

gehn auch bei uns am Neckar gut (fließt net so schnell) in 5 und 8 Gramm (glaube ich) meine "Pose" für alles. 

Von Köfi fangen bis Köfi dranhängen (Zander, Barsch, kleine) inkl. treiben lasse nauf Barben und nasen, auch mal Puffschleppen...

Da muss es euch "Spezis" zwar grausen, aber das Teil ist echt klasse und universell, wenngleich es für einzelne Anwendungen optimale gibt - brauch ich aber nicht immer ummontieren..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ja am Wochenende recht gründlich ein vermeintliches neues Revier angesehen. Optisch ein Traum und wirklich schön zugänglich. Aber leider ist dieser Fluss so selten saudumm auf kleine Vereinchen und in private Strecken gestückelt, dass man nur noch das kalte Kotzen bekommen kann. Wenn ein Abschnitt mal 1.800 m lang ist, dann ist es auch schon viel.
> 
> Ach ja, es ist die Erft, oberhalb von Grevenbroich ... und angeblich "total welsverseucht".



Ist immer so richtiger Blödsinn. Bei uns Ossis ist das ja alles sehr einfach. Entweder alles im Verein eingetragen und zugänglich oder die Fischerkarte, dann kannst du all seine Tümpel/Strecken befischen.

Jahrespreis der Karte: 5 Euro. :vik: (Musst dann aber im Verein sein, ansonsten 30 Euro glaube ich, was natürlich auch nur Taschengeld ist)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gehn auch bei uns am Neckar gut (fließt net so schnell) in 5 und 8 Gramm (glaube ich) meine "Pose" für alles.
> 
> Von Köfi fangen bis Köfi dranhängen (Zander, Barsch, kleine) inkl. treiben lasse nauf Barben und nasen, auch mal Puffschleppen...
> 
> Da muss es euch "Spezis" zwar grausen, aber das Teil ist echt klasse und universell, wenngleich es für einzelne Anwendungen optimale gibt - brauch ich aber nicht immer ummontieren..



Grausen tut mich nur das Puffschleppen ;-) *



*) mein persönlicher „Unsatz des Jahres 2017”.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na, hat schon jemand aktive Pläne für morgen?
 Ich wird durch glückliche Fügung morgen losziehen dürfen.
 Auch wieder mit meinem Angelkumpel, deswegen weiss ich noch garnicht wohin. Könnte sogar (grusel, aber Freunde sind Freunde) in den Puff gehen.. Eins weiss ich aber sicher: Als Köderbeauftragter werd ich auf Loosefeed setzen, und ein bissle Ebly wird im Gepäck sein. Der Größenunterschied der Plötzen neulich bei Kombi Made-Weizen war zu deutlich um es zu ignorieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich überlege noch.

Vielleicht Elbe oder Hafen, aber wohlmöglich eher an die Zicke, da knabber ich halt doch noch dran. Entscheide ich aber morgen recht Spontan, heute ist bin ich mir einfach viel zu unschlüssig.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin noch unsicher, obs morgen noch mal losgeht. Der kleine Fluß war heute stark getrübt, da will ich noch mal hin, aber eher nach ein paar Tagen ohne Regen.

Die anderen Fließgewässer in der Nähe werden vermutlich von den Raubfisch-Cracks okkupiert sein. Mal sehen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin im Grunde auch Müde. Wenn ichs hinkriegen kann, ganz entspanntes Posenfischen, bloss keine ehrgeizigen Tests. Man kommt ja jetzt auch in den Jahreszeitenbereich, in dem man Swims nach Windschatten und Heißgetränknähe auswählt. Aber ans Wasser will ich schon.
Edith: Wollte z.B. ne massgeschneiderte Pose Basteln. Abir hier lunger ich um und guck Transformers..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ganz kurz: meine Partikel wollten sie nicht, sie verschmähten mein Rolling Ledger und wenn sich nicht eine Kleine (ca. 13-15cm) Barbe und ein Kaulbarsch nicht meiner erbarmt hätten wäre ich abgeschneidert.
Gerade heim gekommen, jetzt noch einen steifen Grog zum aufwärmen und dann ab ins Bett.
Mich hat die Ausbeute sehr gefreut weil ich langw keinen Kauli mehr gesehen habe. Und an der Strecke habe ich noch keine Barbe gesehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kurzer Bericht zu meinem dritten Angeltrip zu einem Flüßchen in meiner Nähe:

Los mit Posenrute+Kapselrolle sowie der leichten Feederrute und einem Minimum +x an „Kram”. 
Roving war der Plan, Trotting sollte die bevorzugte Methode sein.

Angekommen am Fluß, Blick nach Südosten:




Wasserstand etwas höher als zuletzt, Strömung vergleichbar. Die Strecke nach Osten wollte ich eigentlich befischen.

Aber aus dem Bauch heraus bin ich in Richtung Westen getigert:






Erstmal ein paar hundert Meter gelaufen, bis zu einem Stück, wo es mehrere Biegungen und Features als kompaktes Ensemble gab. 




Am Ende einer Schilfkante ein paar Maden per Katapult platziert, dann Posenrute zusammengebastelt.
Das Wasser war ziemlich stark getrübt, bräunlich, deutlich trüber als ich es von meinen vorherigen 2 Trips zum Fluß kannte. 

Als Pose kam dann die von Dir, Minimax, als Glücksbringer geschätze Middy Barbel Trotter in der kleinsten Größe zum Einsatz. Bebleit in etwa nach der Shirt-Button-Methode. Haken zum Start 16er Kamasan Animal für 2 Maden.

Erster Treib-Versuch: aha, kleine Strudel ziehen die Pose unter Wasser, also etwas Blei runter. Dann los, Maden per Katapult gefüttert, dann Montage am gegenüberliegenden Ufer entlang treibenlassen.
Schnurkontrolle mit der Kapselrolle war okay. Also besser hätt ich es mit einer konventionellen Stationärrolle nicht hinbekommen. Optimal lief die Montage aber auch nicht.
Plötzlich klatscht es am Ufer gegenüber, ein schlankes, relativ großes dunkles Tier springt ins Wasser. Biber? Großer Fischotter? Keine Ahnung, konnt ich nicht erkennen. Biberspuren hatte ich in der direkten Nähe nicht gesehen, aber für einen Fischotter kam mir das Vieh doch recht groß vor???

Egal, Abbruch. Versuchsweise etwa 150m Flußaufwärts gefischt, nichts, kein klarer Fischkontakt, Kontrolle der Montage für mich schwierig. Abhängig von der Strecke konnte ich die Pose für maximal 25m kontrollieren.
Ein paar mögliche Bisse (oder selbstlösende Mini-Hänger?) führten zu nichts außer einem Tüdel (Anhieb ins Nirvana, Montage kam mir zügigst entgegengeflogen).

Umzug weiter stromabwärts. Schöne Stellen da:




Wieder kein Fischkontakt auf Made. Zweifel an Köder und Methode.
Nach einem Haken im Finger (barbless zum Glück) kam langsam Frust auf.

Beobachtete lose gefütterte Maden im Wasser, die waren ziemlich schnell nicht mehr zu sehen.
Dummerweise hatte ich weder Liquidized Bread noch andere „Brot-Köder” dabei.

Hab die leichte Feeder-Rute montiert, Flat Bomb, Tauwurm, 8er Haken und im Strömungsschatten fast zu meinen Füßen platziert:




Lose ein paar Maden sowie etwas Hanf in den ruhigen Mini-Pool gefüttert.
Kurzes hochfrequentes Geruckel an der Spitze, Anhieb leider ins Leere, aber der Tauwurm war um zwei Drittel eingekürzt. Also irgendeine hungrige Kreatur war immerhin am Platz (von mir mal abgesehen).
Neu beködert, aber dann war lange nichts, gar nichts. Versuch mit Madenkorb, gefüllt mit Wurmstückchen als Aromaspender, minimal Erde, ein paar Maden und ein paar Hanfkörnern: nichts.

Später noch zwei weitere Stellen abklappert, mit der treibenden Pose und der Ledger-Montage. Ein schönes Rotauge, knapp 25cm, aber damit noch nicht in der erhofften Größe, kam auf einen halben Tauwurm (Grundrute).
Noch zwei eher halbherzige Bisse, die zu nichts führten. Zusammengepackt.

Immerhin, die Landschaft da mag ich schon mal. Frische Luft und einigermaßen Ruhe. 
Ein erstaunlich großes Wildschwein trottete locker am gegenüberliegenden Ufer entlang.
Ein Fliegenfischer trottete an meinem Ufer entlang (der wollte bestimmt Hecht mit der Fliege ziehen, die Forellen sind ja jetzt geschont... ;-) ).

Mein Fazit: Die Strömung war gerade noch okay für meine ersten Trotting-Versuche. Hätte ja auf eine fettere Pose wechseln können für bessere Kontrolle.
Gefehlt hat das Vertrauen in den Köder. Ohne gute Ortskenntnis konnte ich nur auf Verdacht füttern und hoffen.
Bei dem getrübten Wasser wäre meiner Meinung nach Liquidized Bread zum Füttern die deutlich bessere Wahl gewesen als die genutzten Maden (Hakenköder dann nicht egal, aber zweitrangig). Liquidized Bread würde sofort eine Duft- und Aromawolke verbreiten und auch optisch auffälliger sein als lose gefütterte Maden.
So meine Theorie.

Also: Pegel beobachten (geht bequem vom Schreibtisch aus, danke an die Landes-Behörden), nach ein paar Tagen ohne nennenswerte Niederschläge und etwas gesunkenem Pegel erneuter Versuch, mit Maden, aber eben sicherheitshalber auch Liquidized Bread im Gepäck.
Klassisches Trotting sollte an/in dem Flüßchen eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz kurz: meine Partikel wollten sie nicht, sie verschmähten mein Rolling Ledger und wenn sich nicht eine Kleine (ca. 13-15cm) Barbe und ein Kaulbarsch nicht meiner erbarmt hätten wäre ich abgeschneidert.
> Gerade heim gekommen, jetzt noch einen steifen Grog zum aufwärmen und dann ab ins Bett.
> Mich hat die Ausbeute sehr gefreut weil ich langw keinen Kauli mehr gesehen habe. Und an der Strecke habe ich noch keine Barbe gesehen.



Kaulis hab ich ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gehabt, werd im nächsten Jahr mal in meiner Nachbarschaft gezielt auf die Jungs angeln. Hoffentlich sind die Grundeln (etwa 5-8km flußabwärts sind sie in Massen vertreten) noch nicht weiter stromaufwärts gewandert.
Und ne Barbe hab ich noch nie live gesehen.

Also Petri und einen „warmen Abend”.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Toller Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder Geomas. Ich sage es mir auch immer, wo es so schön ist, kann doch nicht kein Fisch mit Kohldampf sein! |wavey:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht zu meinem dritten Angeltrip zu einem Flüßchen in meiner Nähe:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> |bigeyes
> Das war der schönste Bericht, den ich mir vorstellen kann. In 3000 Jahren könnt ich nix ähnliches herstellen. Ich kann da jetzt auf alles nicht im einzelnen eingehen -ich hätte ganz viele fragen- aber z.B. rühren Bilder 3 und 4 mein Naturfreund Herz. Und neben dem Stimmungsvollen Schreiben ist so viel verwertbarer Fakt in deinem Bericht, dass es eine Gebrauchsanleitung für deinen Fluss ist- du hast sogar auf Pegelstand und Trübung (das sollten wir alle in Zukunft beherzigen!) geachten.
> Toll. Ich danke dir sehr herzlich Dafür, ich bin sehr beeindruckt.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Minimax
> 
> Edith: Ich kanns garnicht genug betonen. Es gibt im deutschsprchigen Netz bisher nix vergleichbares. je häufiger ichs lese, desto  mehr wird ich zum Bruce Darnell. Ikh Ikh- ist emotonally. Du hast es drin, Baby, du hast es Drin...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal & Minimax: Danke!

Freut mich echt, daß ich Euch den Abend bereichern konnte aus der Ferne ;-)

Und Stichwort Natur: manchmal ist der Fisch am Haken oder im Kescher oder eben in seinem Element absolut zweitrangig. Ein paar Mal hatte ich ein gutes Minifernglas dabei, Gefahr dabei ist natürlich, daß ich Bisse verpasse oder mich nicht genug aufs Angeln konzentriere. Ein kleines Handbuch/ne Broschüre über heimische (Greif-) Vögel werd ich mir noch zulegen.
Ach ja, der kahle Baum auf dem vierten Bild sähe in meiner Nachbarschaft sicher weiß aus vom Kot der Kormorane. Die sind am Flüßchen also offenbar noch nicht stark vertreten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

"Was gleicht wohl auf Erden dem ANGLERvergnügen?
Wem sprudelt der Becher des Lebens so reich?"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiBBFM60RiM


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Pleiten, Pech und Abriss

Nachdem ich hier im Thread den "Weizenwinter" ausrief begab ich mich an meine Fulda, um mit Rollblei sowie Feeder dem Fischfang zu widmen. Nach den Stürmen der letzten Tage war es ein freundlicher, verhältnismäßig warmer Tag. Die Fulle führte relativ hohes Wasser und war trübe - die Strömung war kräftig und führte allerlei Unrat mit sich was die Angelei nicht leichter  machte. Egal, Montage durchgebunden, Brotflocke an den Haken und losgeangelt. Ausgeworfen, übern Grund rattern lassen, einholen, werfen encore un fois... montiert waren zwei 7,5gr Kugelbleie und ein 0,25er Bleischrot als Stopper. Für einige Meter klappte es ganz gut, aber dann zeigte die Fulle mir ihre hässliche Fratze und immee wieder blieb das Blei irgendwo hängen. Nach einem Komplettabriss und ca. 200m Wanderweg an der wundervoll herbstlichen Fulda begrub ich fürs Erste diesen Plan und stiefelte zurück Richtung Parkplatz. Auf dem Weg dorthin begegnete mir ein schon recht betagter Sportsfreund der mit einer Bolo kleinen Plötzen in der Kehrströmung nachstellte; nach einem kurzen Plausch erzählte er mir, dass der fuldaabschnitt das Grab  vieler Spürangelmontagen seiner Anglerkarriere sei und man besser die Pose treiben lassen sollte. 

Mist!
Aber gut, wieder was gelernt! Also weiter zum Parkplatz, mein Geraffel aus der Karre gewuchtet und ab an den Anleger unterhalb des Wehres aus Höhe des Klosters/Konzentrationslagers/Wohnheims für psychisch Kranke Breitenau. Da ich Futter vergessen hatte, musste der Supermarkt herhalten: Paniermehl, Salz, zum abdunkeln Schokopuddingpulver, Vanillezucker, angemacht mit dem Sud meiner Hanf/Weizenmischung. 
Beim montieren meiner leichten Feeder fiel mir auf, dass der erste Ring an meiner 2Unzen Spitze komplett lackiert war, was ich mit Boiliebohrer und Messer zu beheben wusste. Danke Browning für die Qualitätskontrolle!
Daraufhin wurde ein Futterplatz in moderater Entfernung in einem mir bekannten Loch im Flussbett angelegt, zwei Körner Weizen an den 16er-Haken angeködert und - nix. Nach einer 3/4 Stunde steuerte ich eine andere Stelle an, legte wieder einen Futterplatz an und fing wieder nix bis es dann dämmerte und zügig dunkel wurde. Also wieder unmontiert. Ein Dutzend Pinkies kamen an einen 10er-Haken und wurden mit 25gr Blei Ufernah rausgeschlenzt in der Hoffnung auf einen Döbel, an der Feeder kam ein Tauwurm am Aalhaken und 22er Vorfach zum Einsatz, in der Hoffnung, in Döbel, Barsch oder Großrotauge einen Abnehmer zu finden.
Dann begann die Warterei.

Mein Kumpel, der mir am Anleger Gesellschaft leistete fing in kurzer Zeit einen Kauli und einen passablen (25+) Döbel während meine Ruten einstaubten und Spinnweben bekamen. Wieder  und wieder kamen heftige Bisse, die ich mit einem Anschlag quittierte - und die sich als Kraut oder anderes Treibgut herausstellten. Die Nerven lagen blank! Bis das Glöckchen an der Float mit den Pinkies bimmelte und tatsächlich was hing. Erst hielt ich den kleinen Fisch für einen großen Gründling aber im Lichte betrachtet entpuppte er sich als kleine Barbe. Also packte ich die Float zusammen und montierte mein "Ansitzwunder" von M. Koch. Beim durchforsten meiner Bleitasche fiel  mein Blick auf eine Futterspirale die ich irgendwann mal gekauft und nie benutzt hatte. Flugs wurde eine Weißbrotscheibe entrindet  mit dem letzten Babybel meines Proviantes zu einem Teig geknetet. Paar Tropfen Anislockstoff dran und Attacke! Bröckchen Käse auf den 10er Barbenhaken mit 25er Vorfach und dorthin geschmissen wo in etwa die Barbe gebissen hatte.
Kaum hatte ich mich wieder hingesetzt schlug die Zitterspitze aus und nach meinem Anhieb führte der sehr kurze Drill den zweiten Kauli des Abends zu Tage. Zum Glück konnte der Haken gelöst und dem kleinen Freund die Freiheit geschenkt werden. Im September wäre er als Aalköder nicht uninteressant gewesen, aber da die Schlängler ab Oktober geschont sind (und ohnehin ihre Winterquartiere Flussabwärts bezogen haben) entschied ich mich gegen eine Entnahme. Leider passierte dann bis zum Ende des Angeltages nichts mehr, keine Bisse, keine Schnurschwimmer - gar nichts, dennoch fuhr ich glücklich und zufrieden heim. Spätestens im Frühjahr habe ich ein Date mit den Barben im Fluss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pleiten, Pech und Abriss
> 
> Nachdem ich hier im Thread den "Weizenwinter" ausrief begab ich mich an meine Fulda, um mit Rollblei sowie Feeder dem Fischfang zu widmen. Nach den Stürmen der letzten Tage war es ein freundlicher, verhältnismäßig warmer Tag. Die Fulle führte relativ hohes Wasser und war trübe - die Strömung war kräftig und führte allerlei Unrat mit sich was die Angelei nicht leichter  machte. Egal, Montage durchgebunden, Brotflocke an den Haken und losgeangelt. Ausgeworfen, übern Grund rattern lassen, einholen, werfen encore un fois... montiert waren zwei 7,5gr Kugelbleie und ein 0,25er Bleischrot als Stopper. Für einige Meter klappte es ganz gut, aber dann zeigte die Fulle mir ihre hässliche Fratze und immee wieder blieb das Blei irgendwo hängen. Nach einem Komplettabriss und ca. 200m Wanderweg an der wundervoll herbstlichen Fulda begrub ich fürs Erste diesen Plan und stiefelte zurück Richtung Parkplatz. Auf dem Weg dorthin begegnete mir ein schon recht betagter Sportsfreund der mit einer Bolo kleinen Plötzen in der Kehrströmung nachstellte; nach einem kurzen Plausch erzählte er mir, dass der fuldaabschnitt das Grab  vieler Spürangelmontagen seiner Anglerkarriere sei und man besser die Pose treiben lassen sollte.
> 
> Mist!
> Aber gut, wieder was gelernt! Also weiter zum Parkplatz, mein Geraffel aus der Karre gewuchtet und ab an den Anleger unterhalb des Wehres aus Höhe des Klosters/Konzentrationslagers/Wohnheims für psychisch Kranke Breitenau. Da ich Futter vergessen hatte, musste der Supermarkt herhalten: Paniermehl, Salz, zum abdunkeln Schokopuddingpulver, Vanillezucker, angemacht mit dem Sud meiner Hanf/Weizenmischung.
> Beim montieren meiner leichten Feeder fiel mir auf, dass der erste Ring an meiner 2Unzen Spitze komplett lackiert war, was ich mit Boiliebohrer und Messer zu beheben wusste. Danke Browning für die Qualitätskontrolle!
> Daraufhin wurde ein Futterplatz in moderater Entfernung in einem mir bekannten Loch im Flussbett angelegt, zwei Körner Weizen an den 16er-Haken angeködert und - nix. Nach einer 3/4 Stunde steuerte ich eine andere Stelle an, legte wieder einen Futterplatz an und fing wieder nix bis es dann dämmerte und zügig dunkel wurde. Also wieder unmontiert. Ein Dutzend Pinkies kamen an einen 10er-Haken und wurden mit 25gr Blei Ufernah rausgeschlenzt in der Hoffnung auf einen Döbel, an der Feeder kam ein Tauwurm am Aalhaken und 22er Vorfach zum Einsatz, in der Hoffnung, in Döbel, Barsch oder Großrotauge einen Abnehmer zu finden.
> Dann begann die Warterei.
> 
> Mein Kumpel, der mir am Anleger Gesellschaft leistete fing in kurzer Zeit einen Kauli und einen passablen (25+) Döbel während meine Ruten einstaubten und Spinnweben bekamen. Wieder  und wieder kamen heftige Bisse, die ich mit einem Anschlag quittierte - und die sich als Kraut oder anderes Treibgut herausstellten. Die Nerven lagen blank! Bis das Glöckchen an der Float mit den Pinkies bimmelte und tatsächlich was hing. Erst hielt ich den kleinen Fisch für einen großen Gründling aber im Lichte betrachtet entpuppte er sich als kleine Barbe. Also packte ich die Float zusammen und montierte mein "Ansitzwunder" von M. Koch. Beim durchforsten meiner Bleitasche fiel  mein Blick auf eine Futterspirale die ich irgendwann mal gekauft und nie benutzt hatte. Flugs wurde eine Weißbrotscheibe entrindet  mit dem letzten Babybel meines Proviantes zu einem Teig geknetet. Paar Tropfen Anislockstoff dran und Attacke! Bröckchen Käse auf den 10er Barbenhaken mit 25er Vorfach und dorthin geschmissen wo in etwa die Barbe gebissen hatte.
> Kaum hatte ich mich wieder hingesetzt schlug die Zitterspitze aus und nach meinem Anhieb führte der sehr kurze Drill den zweiten Kauli des Abends zu Tage. Zum Glück konnte der Haken gelöst und dem kleinen Freund die Freiheit geschenkt werden. Im September wäre er als Aalköder nicht uninteressant gewesen, aber da die Schlängler ab Oktober geschont sind (und ohnehin ihre Winterquartiere Flussabwärts bezogen haben) entschied ich mich gegen eine Entnahme. Leider passierte dann bis zum Ende des Angeltages nichts mehr, keine Bisse, keine Schnurschwimmer - gar nichts, dennoch fuhr ich glücklich und zufrieden heim. Spätestens im Frühjahr habe ich ein Date mit den Barben im Fluss.



Schöner Bericht und entschneidert, das ist alles was zählt. Gerade die Geschichte mit den Hängern und Unrat machen das "Rollen lassen" einer Montage zur arbeitsreichen Session, mein Ding ist das bis jetzt auch nicht.

Die Spirale und der Käseteig war sinnig, flexibel sein ist alles. Schade das keine zweite, vielleicht bessere Barbe ging. Aber so sind Angeltage, ohne Gewähr und Garantie. Auf die Frühjahrsbarben bin ich dann gespannt.

Deine Montage erkenne ich irgendwo her, zumindest sieht das auf dem Bild so aus .  Zu den Spitzen:

Großes Manko vieler Firmen quer durch die Bank. Die Bestellen scheinbar alle beim selben Werk und was du beschrieben hast hatte ich ebenso. Bei 50 verschiedenen Spitzen die ich besitze ist es auch so, das mitunter 10 davon irgendwelche kleinen Macken haben, aber bisher nichts gravierendes.

Feederspitzen sind auf der anderen Seite aber auch nichts weiter als Bissanzeiger, sowas wie Posen, nur fürs Grundangeln. Kennt man den Diameter, ist Nachschub an sich kein Problem.

Danke fürs schreiben!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich normale Maden gehabt hätte hätte ich es damit auf die Barben versucht. Aber es war schon grenzwertig die pinkies halbwegs auf den 10er Feederhaken von Sensas zu pfriemeln.
Schade dass das Forum mit Smartphonephotos so rumspackt bzw nur querformat unterstützt.
Die Montage war nebenbei bemerkt super simpel zu binden, keine Ahnung wo ich die her hatte, aber das nahtlose ändern der Vorfachlänge ist eine sehr feine Sache


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Berichte habt ihr geschrieben.#6

Die Erfolge sind ja eher überschaubar. Ich habe die Friedfischsaison für dieses Jahr schon beendet und konzentriere mich aufs Spinnen.
Falls es nochmal übersurchschnittlich warm werden sollte, probiere ich es aber evtl. nochmal.|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir spinnen hier auch alle - deswegen gehen wir ja auf Friedfisch 
*ed*
Bericht jetzt erst gelesen Geomas, tolle Arbeit und  tolle Fotos! Schleppst  du immer eine Kamera mit oder hast du ein gescheites handy?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist mir durchaus schon (positiv) aufgefallen.:m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin gestern nochmal los ohne viel zu erwarten und würde doch sehr überrascht. Entgegen meiner Erwartung einen 62er schuppi, 59er Spiegler, 58er Brasse und 25er Rotauge.

Maden wurden komplett ignoriert. Gebissen wurde ausschließlich auf Knoblauch Dumbells. 

Einzig negative an dem Trip... Ich benötige eine neue Rolle, mir ist sie runter gefallen und der spulenhub war defekt. Kollege wollte sie reparieren und hat es komplett verbockmistet  aber nicht ganz so wild. Wollte sie eigentlich eh austauschen


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bin gestern nochmal los ohne viel zu erwarten und würde doch sehr überrascht. Entgegen meiner Erwartung einen 62er schuppi, 59er Spiegler, 58er Brasse und 25er Rotauge.



Einmal quer durch die Arten ;.-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bin gestern nochmal los ohne viel zu erwarten und würde doch sehr überrascht. Entgegen meiner Erwartung einen 62er schuppi, 59er Spiegler, 58er Brasse und 25er Rotauge.


Warste angeln oder im Fischladen?  Quatsch! Dickes Petri Heil! Der Fang könnte sich auch im Frühjahr oder Sommer sehen lassen!


> Maden wurden komplett ignoriert. Gebissen wurde ausschließlich auf Knoblauch Dumbells.


Mit einer selbsthakmontage bzw method feeder?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles auf Methodfeeder. Auch die Maden habe ich mit Madeclip am Methodfeeder angeboten. 

Das ganze Jahr habe ich so auf einen Karpfen beifang gehofft und erst jetzt wo ich nicht mehr damit rechnete gleich 2 Stück.

Sonst gab's immer nur Tonnenweise Brassen


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Gebissen wurde ausschließlich auf Knoblauch *Dumbells*.


Da musst ich auch erst mal googlen....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Schöner Bericht, Alex! 

Angeln mit dem Rollblei hab ich nicht nicht probiert, da sind „meine” Gewässer wohl auch nicht prädestiniert für. Teigspirale auch nicht.
Mit Teig muß ich auch mal wieder angeln, schon aus sentimentalen Gründen (Kindheitserinnerungen). Damals hab ich einfach nur Weizenbrot angefeuchtet und zu maximal erbsengroßen Kügelchen oder auch mal Tröpfchen geformt.
Der mir von Experten empfohlene Zwiebackteig kam auch zum Einsatz. Anisöl konnte ich damals in der „Zone” nicht beschaffen.

Hab neulich beim „Gewässererkunden” mit Kamera, ohne Angel, ein Pärchen gesehen, die hatten an ihren fetten Posenmontage Walnussgroße Teigklumpen und fischten damit in einem eher flachen Moorteich. Naja, in meiner Gegenwart hat sich bei denen nichts getan.

Ich hab fast immer eine kleine Kompaktkamera dabei, ein älteres, aber ganz ordentliches Modell. In der Not (Kamera vergessen) muß dann das Telefon herhalten. Im Prinzip kann man mit halbwegs modernen Handys auch gute Bilder machen, aber die Bedienung ist für mich komplizierter als mit einer „ohne Touch”-dafür mit Knopf-Kamera ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Entschuldigung  

Irgendwie muss der Boilie oder die Pellets neu erfunden werden  die Form ist mir eigentlich egal. 

Als nächstes gibt es sie bestimmt dreieckig denn alles Runde könnte den Karpfen misstrauisch machen ^^ 
Genug Sarkasmus für heute, auf zur Arbeit


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli - fettes Petri! Tut mir leid wegen der Rolle, aber jetzt kannst Du die Neuanschaffung „guten Gewissens” in Angriff nehmen...
Wie groß waren die Dumbells? Will mir ein paar als „Für den Fall der Fälle”-Köder zulegen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das waren 9mm Dumbells in der Größe habe ich ein ganzes Arsenal an Pellets, Dumbells und Boilies. 

Anders ist spontanes angeln bei mir nicht möglich denn Maden und Co gibt es erst in 35km Entfernung


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Das waren 9mm Dumbells in der Größe habe ich ein ganzes Arsenal an Pellets, Dumbells und Boilies.
> 
> Anders ist spontanes angeln bei mir nicht möglich denn Maden und Co gibt es erst in 35km Entfernung



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Entschuldigung
> 
> Irgendwie muss der Boilie oder die Pellets neu erfunden werden  die Form ist mir eigentlich egal.
> 
> Als nächstes gibt es sie bestimmt dreieckig denn alles Runde könnte den Karpfen misstrauisch machen ^^
> Genug Sarkasmus für heute, auf zur Arbeit


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@xianeli: Fantastic Fishing angelt gerne und verdammt erfolgreich mit toten Maden - da liesse sich im Eisfach sicher ein schöner vorrat anlegen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Maden kann man halt leider an vielen Gewässern auch komplett vergessen... Grundeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Maden kann man halt leider an vielen Gewässern auch komplett vergessen... Grundeln.



Da sind wir zum Glück (noch?) Verwöhnt. Dachten dies Jahr ne Grundel gefangen zu haben aber es war nur ne Koppe


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Kochtopf : habe schon darüber nachgedacht aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Vielleicht dann nächstes Jahr. Habe aber mittlerweile so gefallen am Method Feedern mit Pellets etc gefunden das ich Munich selten Maden kaufe. Mit Maden bei uns im Sommer gleicht da mehr der Arbeit als angeln. Das ist echt schweißtreibend ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : habe schon darüber nachgedacht aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Vielleicht dann nächstes Jahr. Habe aber mittlerweile so gefallen am Method Feedern mit Pellets etc gefunden das ich Munich selten Maden kaufe. Mit Maden bei uns im Sommer gleicht da mehr der Arbeit als angeln. Das ist echt schweißtreibend ^^



Die Lösung können Pinkies sein. Halten sich über Monate im Kühlschrank, einfach 2 Liter bestellen und fertig ab. Mit ein wenig Pflege hat man einen guten Vorrat für die Zeit ab September. Maden an sich sind auch bestellbar und man staune, oft bessere Qualität als im Laden.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332811


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich normale Maden gehabt hätte hätte ich es damit auf die Barben versucht. Aber es war schon grenzwertig die pinkies halbwegs auf den 10er Feederhaken von Sensas zu pfriemeln.
> Schade dass das Forum mit Smartphonephotos so rumspackt bzw nur querformat unterstützt.
> Die Montage war nebenbei bemerkt super simpel zu binden, keine Ahnung wo ich die her hatte, aber das nahtlose ändern der Vorfachlänge ist eine sehr feine Sache



Ich hab die Montage extra noch fotografiert. Sie wird sich auch durchsetzen, früher oder später angeln sie alle so. :vik:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles klar, Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich dann nächstes Jahr probieren. Bei mir ist die angelsaison ab nächster Woche rum. Die Zeit nutze ich intensiv mit meinen 2 kleinen Kindern. Bald sind meine Hausgewässer bis April gesperrt. Winterzeit gönne ich dann meiner Frau die sich ihrem Hobby dann zuwendet. 

Ich lerne dann den Bau von karpfenmontagen denn da besitze ich noch fast 0 wissen.... Leider.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich lerne dann den Bau von karpfenmontagen denn da besitze ich noch fast 0 wissen.... Leider.



Das Rad sich sowieso im Kreis. Jeden Tag erlerne ich etwas neues um festzustellen das ich wieder was lernen möchte. Angeln ist so vielschichtig, es geht nicht, alles zu vereinen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich lerne dann den Bau von karpfenmontagen denn da besitze ich noch fast 0 wissen.... Leider.


Extra für Dich mit Vorfachbaulanleitung (ich find das gut erklärt, auch das geile Video ;-) ):
Karpfenangeln - Strategie und Technik


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

N'abend 





Andal schrieb:


> Maden kann man halt leider an vielen Gewässern auch komplett vergessen... Grundeln.


Nicht nur das..hab hier einen Kanalspot, an dem Maden und Wurm gegenüber Pellets auch gnadenlos untergehen.

Zig mal mit 2 Ruten am Spot getestet..jedesmal das gleiche Ergebnis.

Werde da beim (Method) Feedern auch regelmäßig belächelt-das wird nix,Platz ist Mist, da hat noch nie einer was nennenswertes erwischt blabla.. 

Jaja..danke für die Tipps


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Werde da beim (Method) Feedern auch regelmäßig belächelt-das wird nix,Platz ist Mist, da hat noch nie einer was nennenswertes erwischt blabla..
> 
> Jaja..danke für die Tipps


Dann erst recht :q und ich schmeiss mich jedesmal weg über die dann langen Gesichter


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Werde da beim (Method) Feedern auch regelmäßig belächelt-das wird nix,Platz ist Mist, da hat noch nie einer was nennenswertes erwischt blabla..



Das kann ja auch nix werden. Das Vorfach viel zu kurz und dann baumelt so eine harte Kugel auch noch an einem Faden vom völlig unbedeckten Haken herunter. Bei manchen Zunftgenossen wundert man sich, dass sie schon die Nylonschnur für sich entdeckt haben und nicht von Muttern in der warmen Stube Rosshaar zwirbeln lassen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann erst recht :q und ich schmeiss mich jedesmal weg über die dann langen Gesichter


Ich schaue dann meist gespielt betroffen 

Meine Freundin kann das nicht so gut..das unterdrücktes Gepruste ist doch recht auffällig.

Ich werd aber den Teufel tun, das wie und womit da eben doch was geht(kapitale Plötzen z. B.) jedem auf die Nase zu binden.

Wenn da nämlich die falsche Fraktion aufläuft, kannste dann Nachhaltigkeitstechnisch gleich mit Karbid fischen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich schaue dann meist gespielt betroffen
> 
> Meine Freundin kann das nicht so gut..das unterdrücktes Gepruste ist doch recht auffällig.
> 
> Ich werd aber den Teufel tun, das wie und womit da eben doch was geht(kapitale Plötzen z. B.) jedem auf die Nase zu binden.
> 
> Wenn da nämlich die falsche Fraktion aufläuft, kannste dann Nachhaltigkeitstechnisch gleich mit Karbid fischen.



Dem normalem Doof am Vereinssee kannst du sowieso erklären was du willst. Es ist alles außerhalb seiner Kenntnis Schwachsinn. Ich habe es lange Aufgegeben etwas zu erklären oder mich rechtzufertigen.

Quittung kommt dann immer beim Hegeangeln. :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am besten nichts sagen und die anderen schön weiter im trüben fischen lassen. 
So manches behält man besser für sich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei manchen Zunftgenossen wundert man sich, dass sie schon die Nylonschnur für sich entdeckt haben und nicht von Muttern in der warmen Stube Rosshaar zwirbeln lassen!



Bei vielen der dort benutzten Montagen und Techniken würdest du dich Kopfschüttelnd, manchmal sogar entsetzt abwenden


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist die Fraktion die auf einer Jhv
immer am lautesten schreit, da ist kein Fisch drin. |kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Am besten nichts sagen und die anderen schön weiter im trüben fischen lassen.
> So manches behält man besser für sich.



Naja der Fisch entscheidend ja Gott sei dank. Ist im Frühjahr immer schön. Startfütterung einiger Kollegen 7 Bälle und 1/4 Liter Maden.

Da kannst du nur versuchen ganz schnell Fisch zu fangen, sonst ist die ganze Strecke schon Papp-Satt. Privat ist mir das eh alles Latte, Friedfischangler sind eine vom aussterben bedrohte Spezies.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Startfütterung einiger Kollegen 7 Bälle und 1/4 Liter Maden.


Solche Spacken gibt's wohl auch überall, ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Naja der Fisch entscheidend ja Gott sei dank. Ist im Frühjahr immer schön. Startfütterung einiger Kollegen 7 Bälle und 1/4 Liter Maden.



In bekannter Orangen-bis Grapefruitgrösse natürlich..klotzen, nicht kleckern


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In bekannter Orangen-bis Grapefruitgrösse natürlich..klotzen, nicht kleckern


Die mit dem Geräusch eines Pflastersteins im Wasser aufschlagen. Plunsch :q
Das ist dann der Moment wo ich am liebsten einpacke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Solche Spacken gibt's wohl auch überall, ich könnte kotzen.



Das Problem ist ja, wenn der Typ gleich mal eine Nummer weiter sitzt und die Plätze eng abgesteckt sind. Da kannst du auch einfach einpacken. Ich hatte das Glück bei ungefähr 40 Fischen nur 1x so ein Kaliber neben mir zu haben.




> Solche Spacken gibt's wohl auch überall, ich könnte kotzen.



Zumal es absolut Unnötig ist. Gerade bei Hegefischen MUSS einem doch durch den Kopf gehen, das defensiv besser ist und erst mit den Bissen reagiert werden soll.

Ist ja keine Profi-Liga, wo die Strecke eine Woche vorher befischt wurde, da geht es nur Etappenweise. Der beste Onkel, den ich je sah, war jemand der das Futter trocken aus der Tüte werfen wollte.

Mit dem Wind kam ihm alles zurück ins Gesicht. Ich sag ja, ES IST ALLES VORBEI. :q:q:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Neulich am kleinen Waldteich (offiziell 1 Hektar groß oder klein) hat ein Karpfenspezi angefüttert, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Futterbälle en masse, dann ein Plopp-plopp-plopp ohne Ende, die Fische müssen entweder gedacht haben „Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten” oder sich gefühlt haben wie die Besatzung von U96 in der Straße von Gibraltar.
Ich hab Weißfisch gefangen, er gar nix ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei vielen der dort benutzten Montagen und Techniken würdest du dich Kopfschüttelnd, manchmal sogar entsetzt abwenden



Die besten "Belehrung" bekam ich an so einem Vereinsweiher: "Da musst mit a 60er Schnur fisch'n, da sind Graser mit an Meter drin!" - Klar, der Kescher wird erst 2025 erfunden. #c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Die besten "Belehrung" bekam ich an so einem Vereinsweiher: "Da musst mit a 60er Schnur fisch'n, da sind Graser mit an Meter drin!" - Klar, der Kescher wird erst 2025 erfunden. #c



Die Rute dazu beim rausheben hätte ich gern gesehen. :q


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Im Kanal  hast du dann meistens die Popo Karte. 
Im See oder grossen Flüssen kann man oft noch ausweichen. 
Letztes Jahr einmal so einen Spezialisten neben mir gehabt. 
Da konnte ich mir mit Mühe noch einige Minibarsche zusammen lügen. 
Ausweichen auf Distanz ging nicht. 
Gleich wieder einpacken wollte ich auch nicht. 
Aber geärgert hat es mich.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Rute dazu beim rausheben hätte ich gern gesehen. :q



In den frühen 70ern wurden viele teleskopische Fahnenmasten verkauft. Wenn sich nicht vor dem Schützenheim stehen, werden sie von den Plumpsern immer noch gerne gefischt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Im Kanal  hast du dann meistens die Popo Karte.
> Im See oder grossen Flüssen kann man oft noch ausweichen.
> Letztes Jahr einmal so einen Spezialisten neben mir gehabt.
> Da konnte ich mir mit Mühe noch einige Minibarsche zusammen lügen.
> Ausweichen auf Distanz ging nicht.
> Gleich wieder einpacken wollte ich auch nicht.
> Aber geärgert hat es mich.



Wenn ich alleine Angel und jemand ranrückt kann ich das ja noch verschmerzen, dann Angel ich um einiges weiter raus oder lass erst gar nicht jemanden neben mir sitzen. Kanal ist natürlich Doof, wenn nicht gerade Brei. Beim Hegeangeln dagegen muss man sich damit arrangieren, nur ist es schon doof, wenn der Fisch schon nicht beißt, wenn jemand den ganzen Platz zerbombt.

Und jetzt muss ich geflochtene Schnur auf die Rolle bringen, ich will morgen Fingerhut Feedern! :q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seit diesem Jahr rücken mir auch gerne mal zwei Jungs aus dem Ort auf den Pelz. Aber bei denen stört es mich nicht. Die sind neu in dem Geschäft, wissbegierig und aufmerksam.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So Kandidaten habe ich leider in der Familie. Ich versuche es ihnen jedesmal zu erklären aber ihre oberste Faustregel ist: viel, hilft viel.

Wenn, bevor überhaupt ein Köder das Wasser gesehen hat, erstmal 1-2 kg Futter im Wasser versenkt werden...

Der Hauptgrund warum ich lieber alleine gehe als mit anderen.

Zum Thema Kescher: leider wurde ich schon oft gefragt ob ich meinen Kescher Ausleihe weil der nebenmann 200m weiter keinen mitgenommen hat weil er nur kleine Fische fangen will. Manchmal echt nicht mehr zu glauben


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Angelzeug, Werkzeug und Frauen werden nicht ausgeliehen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die könnten einen deutlich schlechteren Lehrer haben 
Ich bereue es so, nicht schon den jugendfischereischein gemacht zu haben, mein Angelkumpel in Wohnortnähe scheut alle etwas aktiveren techniken (bzw alles was über stumpf pose und grund hinaus geht), da lerne ich also ziemlich wenig, alles andere erarbeite ich mir autodidaktisch. Mein Angelkumpel aus dem Rheinland hatte 15 Jahre Pause und experimentiert gerne - so holen wir uns den Input über whatsapp. Vieles ist für mich unheimlich schwer, weil ich zum einen ein Körperklaus bin und zum anderen in vielerlei Hinsicht kein Gefühl für das habe was ich tue. Es wird besser und ich fange zusehends besser aber manchmal hätte ich auch gerne einen Andal oder chris oder georg oder oder oder...zum über die schultee gucken


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn er noch unbenutzt an dem Tag ist sowieso nicht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Will morgen auch noch mal los, aber nicht an das Flüßchen (die Online-Pegelanzeige hakt, aber offenbar ist eher noch mehr Wasser dort), sondern an die Warnow.
Hab gerade meine Mini-Sammlung an offenen Futterkörben gemustert, da muß ich noch mal nachrüsten (hab nur kleine, klassische Drahtkörbe).
Bislang hab ich die nur für Liquidized Bread benutzt, morgen soll Mashed Bread etwas angedickt werden und mit etwas Hanf, ein paar Weizenkörnern sowie ein paar Maden bereichert werden.
Mal sehen, ob sich ne Brasse oder ein Plötz sehen läßt.
Die Schwingspitzruten wurden zu lange negiert, wird mal wieder Zeit für etwas Swing im Nordosten.
Vermutlich zwei Ruten, eine mit Made (oder Maden-Kombo mit xy), die andere mit einem Rest an Mais oder nem halben Tauwurm beködert.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> hätte ich auch gerne einen Andal oder chris oder georg oder oder oder...zum über die schultee gucken


Das ist sicherlich der bequemste bzw einfachste Weg. 
Ich habe seiner Zeit vieeeel gelesen und noch vieeeeeeeel mehr ausprobiert. 
Mit den Augen und den Ohren bei andere geklaut. :q
Letztendlich ist Erfahrung alles.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da bin ich ganz bei dir Kochtopf. Ich bringe mir alles selbst bei via anglerboard oder YouTube. Meine Familie ist mir da zu "blöd" so hart es auch klingt ^^. Viel Futter rein, Köder drauf, fertig... Nicht das was ich lernen will.

Sonst gibt es aber niemanden dem ich über die Schulter schauen könnte.

@ Thomas : ja der Beitrag von Trollwut ist wirklich gelungen und die Montage ist schon gespeichert. Werde aber evtl noch nach einer genauen Einkaufsliste fragen denn auch da gibt es bestimmt Qualitätsunterschiede etc


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich der bequemste bzw einfachste Weg.
> Ich habe seiner Zeit vieeeel gelesen und noch vieeeeeeeel mehr ausprobiert.
> Mit den Augen und den Ohren bei andere geklaut. :q
> Letztendlich ist Erfahrung alles.



Ich lese auch sehr sehr viiiiiel - nur leider treffen mich die Probleme fast aller Theoretiker in der Praxis :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich mopse mir alles Zusammen an Wissen anderer und adaptiere dann, verbessere und passe an. Das Rad neu erfinden brauchs sowieso nicht, vielmehr ist es der persönliche Geschmack, der am die gesammelten Erfahrungen vollendet.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So mit das wichtigste ist m.e sich mit den Lebensgewohnheiten der einzelnen Fischarten die man befischen will vertraut macht.
So wie du z.b nicht Kreuz und quer über die Straße rennst, so wenig irren Fische durch ihr Gewässer. 
Wenn du das raus hast, bist du ein riesiges Stück weiter. 
Was Feinheiten bei Montagen, Futterzusamennsetzung,eher aktiv oder passiv usw. angeht ist erst mal nicht sooo wichtig. 
Erstmal musst du wissen wo sich die Fische überhaupt aufhalten könnten um welche fangen zu können. 
Damit fängst du an Erfahrung zu sammeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> So mit das wichtigste ist m.e sich mit den Lebensgewohnheiten der einzelnen Fischarten die man befischen will vertraut macht.
> So wie du z.b nicht Kreuz und quer über die Straße rennst, so wenig irren Fische durch ihr Gewässer.
> Wenn du das raus hast, bist du ein riesiges Stück weiter.
> Was Feinheiten bei Montagen, Futterzusamennsetzung,eher aktiv oder passiv usw. angeht ist erst mal nicht sooo wichtig.
> Erstmal musst du wissen wo sich die Fische überhaupt aufhalten könnten um welche fangen zu können.
> Damit fängst du an Erfahrung zu sammeln.



Was immer auch einfacher geschrieben als getan ist. Das Gewässer musst du dann auch erstmal auf jeden Meter loten, die Temperaturen beachten, die Windwechsel und auch Veränderungen über Nacht registrieren.

Danach fange ich erst an Zielfisch überhaupt an zu denken, weil es einfach nicht Möglich ist zu planen. Klar, gehts an die Elbe ist der Rahmen vom Gerät her gesteckt, sehr leichtes Angeln geht nur bedingt. An einem See ist das wiederum wesentlich variabler.

So habe ich heute mit einem Kumpel 3h an zwei verschiedenen Gewässern verbracht und dabei auch andere, mir unbekannte Stellen mal angefischt. Die gewählte Seite war dabei gänzlich anders als gewohnte gegenüberliegende. Flacher, um einiges. Steiniger Boden. Natürlich gab es keinen  einzigen Biss, weil logischerweise der Fisch bei den momentanen Bedingungen tief steht.

Anders wäre es mit Sonne gewesen, dann hätte der Wind das warme Wasser an jene Stelle gebracht und vielleicht liesse sich was rauskitzeln. Das ist unisono sowieso das große Problem. Wo steht der Fisch, wo führen seine Wege entlang. Kaltes Wasser, weniger Strecke. Auswertungen von Forschungen haben auch die vogelwilden Routen gezeigt. Diese laufen nicht linear oder in einem Muster, sondern kreuz und quer, über ein kleinkind das mit einem Kugelschreiber auf einem Bild am runkrakeln ist. 
Würde ich einem Anfänger also raten, wie sein vorgehen sein müsste.

Gewässerkunde>Fischkunde>Methode>Futterkunde


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Jungs!

 Der thread rast ja, immer shwer mitzuhalten. Zunächst mal @ Kochtopf vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht- und wieder blitzt das Zauberwort Barbe auf. ´
 Und zur alten Garde, die wir manchmal schmunzeld miterleben:
 Ich als Berliner Angler (sieht man auch am Autokennzeichen) mit viel Grünzeug und Mützchen, und Westchen etc. rufe hier in Brandenburg immer von den Opianglern viel gutmütigen Spott ("Hhöhö. mit ner Fliegenrolle und Pose?") hervor, aber auch Brummeligkeit: Da kommt einer angereist und fängt ihnen ihre Aale und Satzis weg (zrücksetzen hat die Generation garnicht aufm Schirm). 

 Ich liebe es mittlerweiel, diese Opis zu umgarnen und zu knacken, bs sie Feundlich und Aufgeschlossen sind. Berliner Petaner-Studis hat man nach drei Sätzen und ner Zigarette umgedreht, aber son alten Brandenburger Mossrücken Stipperopi brauchts mehr.. Meta-Angeln sozusagen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> mein Angelkumpel in Wohnortnähe scheut alle etwas aktiveren techniken (bzw alles was über stumpf pose und grund hinaus geht) da lerne ich also ziemlich wenig, alles andere erarbeite ich mir autodidaktisch. [...]
> Vieles ist für mich unheimlich schwer, weil ich zum einen ein Körperklaus bin und zum anderen in vielerlei Hinsicht kein Gefühl für das habe was ich tue. [...]
> Es wird besser und ich fange zusehends



 |bigeyesBist Du ich?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> , morgen soll Mashed Bread etwas angedickt werden und mit etwas Hanf, ein paar Weizenkörnern sowie ein paar Maden bereichert werden.
> .


Kannst Du wenn Du berichten Willst etwas zum Herstellungsprozess, Logistik, Kältefinger
 tauglichkeit, Sauereifaktor berichten?´
 Mashed Bread wird ja immer als geiles Winterfutter geschildert, aber ich stelle es mir hart vor, bei Rauhreif die Finger alle zweieinhalb Minuten in gefrierende Brotpampe zu stecken...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> |bigeyesBist Du ich?



Vielleicht ist er nicht er, vielleicht auch nicht du, sondern Manuel Neuer


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gewässerkunde>Fischkunde>Methode>Futterkunde


Gewässer zu kennen und seine Spezies sind gleichermaßen die wichtigsten Basics. 
LOTEN, wird gerne belächelt,dem ist NICHT so. 
Ohne dem geht NICHTS.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Kannst Du wenn Du berichten Willst etwas zum Herstellungsprozess, Logistik, Kältefinger
> tauglichkeit, Sauereifaktor berichten?´
> Mashed Bread wird ja immer als geiles Winterfutter geschildert, aber ich stelle es mir hart vor, bei Rauhreif die Finger alle zweieinhalb Minuten in gefrierende Brotpampe zu stecken...



Ich werd berichten, habs bisher auch nur in der (halb-) warmen Jahreszeit angemanscht, das Mashed Bread. 
Werd aber nach Gefühl vorgehen und nicht nach Lehrbuch oder -video.

Das Zeug soll dann angedickt und per Drahtfutterkörbchen appliziert werden, also nicht „Mashed Bread” aus drei im Kescher ertränkten Laiben Brot wie im klassischen Film.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er nicht er, vielleicht auch nicht du, sondern Manuel Neuer



Jharr.. das ist die Lösung... cooooooooool.:q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7LidQGp95o


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gewässer zu kennen und seine Spezies sind gleichermaßen die wichtigsten Basics.
> LOTEN, wird gerne belächelt,dem ist NICHT so.
> Ohne dem geht NICHTS.



Ist immer mein erster Arbeitsschritt an einem Spot. Ich lote aber recht einfach, nach der Sekundenmethode mit einem 30g Korb. Auf den Zentimeter kommt es nicht an, viel wichtiger sind mir Kanten, Krautfelder und dergleichen. Manko an der Sache sind natürlich durchweg flache Gewässer. Ist dann immer lustig, egal wohin du wirfst. 1 Sekunde, 1 Sekunde, 1 Sekunde.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich werd berichten, habs bisher auch nur in der (halb-) warmen Jahreszeit angemanscht, das Mashed Bread.
> Werd aber nach Gefühl vorgehen und nicht nach Lehrbuch oder -video.
> 
> Das Zeug soll dann angedickt und per Drahtfutterkörbchen appliziert werden, also nicht „Mashed Bread” aus drei im Kescher ertränkten Laiben Brot wie im klassischen Film.




Grade die neuen Vorlagen der Klassiker sind bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verkompliziert worden. Wenn ich für liquidized bread einen 7-monatigen Trocknungsprozess ausgewählten Weissbrots brauche und dann noch sieben, pürieren etc.. Dann nehm ich doch ohnehin Sensas gros gardons (Übrigens ein echter Knaller mit Hanf angereichert, aber man fängt nix was "gros" ist)
Wie willst Du es andicken? Klingt geheimnisvoll...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein "hausgewässer" ist 170.000 m2 groß und durchweg 0,8m tief. Bootsplätze sind auf 10 begrenzt (demnach so gut wie nicht zu bekommen) vom Ufer aus lässt es sich nur an 3 stellen angeln ( der Rest ist Naturschutzgebiet )

Das heißt also ich kann 10% maximal vom Ufer abdecken. Bodenbeschaffenheit etc ist immer gleich. Hier funktioniert es wirklich fast immer noch mit "Rute rein und hoffen" anfüttern ist verboten, Feedern jedoch geduldet. Deshalb auch nur mit dem methodfeeder unterwegs. 

Habe schon so schöne vielversprechende Spots ausgemacht, leider aber nicht erreichbar ohne Boot.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist immer mein erster Arbeitsschritt an einem Spot. Ich lote aber recht einfach, nach der Sekundenmethode mit einem 30g Korb.QUOTE]
> 
> Mir hat heute Deine Lotmethode, die ich von Deiner Website kenne an einem schwierigen Tag (Pose ging  garnix) sehr geholfen, ein unbekanntes Gewässer zu erkunden und mich deutlich zu entschneidern!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ist immer mein erster Arbeitsschritt an einem Spot. Ich lote aber recht einfach, nach der Sekundenmethode mit einem 30g Korb.QUOTE]
> 
> Mir hat heute Deine Lotmethode, die ich von Deiner Website kenne an einem schwierigen Tag (Pose ging  garnix) sehr geholfen, ein unbekanntes Gewässer zu erkunden und mich deutlich zu entschneidern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job erfüllt, Mission Complete.
> 
> Euer Brot manschen macht mich aber auch ganz wuschig, ich werde wohl auch mal wieder ein Toastbrot durchs Sieb drücken und mit Hanfmehl anreichern. Fischt sich ohne weitere Zugaben ganz gut an flachen Spots.
> 
> Ich habe aber SOVIEL vor, das ich echt aufpassen muss mich vor lauter Purzelbäumen nicht zu überschlagen.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Grade die neuen Vorlagen der Klassiker sind bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verkompliziert worden. Wenn ich für liquidized bread einen 7-monatigen Trocknungsprozess ausgewählten Weissbrots brauche und dann noch sieben, pürieren etc.. Dann nehm ich doch ohnehin Sensas gros gardons (Übrigens ein echter Knaller mit Hanf angereichert, aber man fängt nix was "gros" ist)
> Wie willst Du es andicken? Klingt geheimnisvoll...



Steckt keine Strategie dahinter: ich hab Brotreste (knochentrocken), die werd ich kräftig einweichen und durchmischen, bis keine ganz dicken Brocken mehr drin sind. Vermutlich ist das Zeug dann zu dünnflüssig, um es in einem Drahtkorb auszubringen, also werd ich es wohl mit Haferflocken etwas binden und dann mit Hanf, dem allerletzten Rest Weizen sowie ein paar Maden anreichern. Hab auch noch gemahlene Frolics (Größe von 1mm Durchmesser bis etwa 1/6 „Ring”, die kommen da evtl noch ran als Gewürz.
Ist nur ein Versuch der Resteverwertung.

Tütenfutter hab ich in meinem Leben noch nicht gekauft, zuviel Auswahl, da konnte ich mich nie entscheiden...

Und falls „mein” Platz morgen besetzt sein sollte werfe ich vielleicht auch alles über den Haufen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Mein "hausgewässer" ist 170.000 m2 groß und durchweg 0,8m tief. Bootsplätze sind auf 10 begrenzt (demnach so gut wie nicht zu bekommen) vom Ufer aus lässt es sich nur an 3 stellen angeln ( der Rest ist Naturschutzgebiet )
> 
> Das heißt also ich kann 10% maximal vom Ufer abdecken. Bodenbeschaffenheit etc ist immer gleich. Hier funktioniert es wirklich fast immer noch mit "Rute rein und hoffen" anfüttern ist verboten, Feedern jedoch geduldet. Deshalb auch nur mit dem methodfeeder unterwegs.
> 
> Habe schon so schöne vielversprechende Spots ausgemacht, leider aber nicht erreichbar ohne Boot.



Ein ähnliches Gewässer hab ich mir vor kurzem angesehen und für mich als Angelrevier verworfen.
Ohne Boot ist so ein Gewässer auch kaum vernünftig zu erkunden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tight lines, Freunde!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ein ähnliches Gewässer hab ich mir vor kurzem angesehen und für mich als Angelrevier verworfen.
> Ohne Boot ist so ein Gewässer auch kaum vernünftig zu erkunden.




Kann auch seine Vorteile haben wie in meinem Fall. Die 10 Leute mit dem Boot sind allesamt auf Raubfisch Ei geschossen und diejenigen die von Land angeln kann man an 2 Händen abzählen und die kommen mit ihrem Lidl Equipment nicht sehr weit. Auf Distanz mit dem Method Feeder macht es richtig Laune bei uns und niemand angelt an meinem Platz den ich im Sommer schön unter Futter halte 

Schneidern fast unmöglich.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kumpel von mir hat fast immer eine 6 Meter telestippe dabei. Damit kann man Prima "auf die schnelle" grob ausloten im Nahbereich. Ansonsten muss ich gestehen relativ lotfaul zu sein. 

@ minimax: ich glaube nicht dass ich du bin aber ich prüfe dies wohlwollend; )


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zwar ist die Karauschensaison für dies Jahr vorbei aber in wenigen Monaten geht es ja wieder los......

Für die Interessierten mal mein Weg zu perfekten Posenmontage.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

............................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht, danke fürs einstellen. 

Sind hier eher selten,hatte vor 20 Jahren  mal an einem Privatteich das Vergnügen die befischen zu dürfen.

War schwieriger als gedacht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schönes Ding!

Interessant wie man ganz Einfach die Mengen mobilisieren kann und der Output steigt. Das schreibe ich mir auf die Fahne und natürlich Copy-Paste ich deine Variante am kleinen Teich nächstes Jahr und schaue mir die Ergebnisse an. #6

Good Job


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Terence: Super Hinweise, sehr schön geschrieben, steigert die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Karauschenansitz! Danke!

PS: Noch so ein Kamasan B983-Nutzer... ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: Noch so ein Kamasan B983-Nutzer... ;-)



Ich auch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich auch



Tubertini ihr Knechte. :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jehova, Jehova..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Jehova, Jehova..



Diesen Schlachtruf kenne ich nicht. Klär mich auf! ;+#c


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

THX.#h

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass die Friedfischecke hier wiederbelebt wurde. War ziemlich eingeschlafen in den letzten Jahren.

Wenn das so bleibt kann ich allerhand beisteuern nächste Saison.:m

Die Kamsan hab ich immer in Größe 12 bis 6 dabei.
Die lasen sich dank Öhr auch nachts mit klammen Pfoten schnell an ein gerade passendes Vorfach binden.

Ich benutze(und teste immer wieder) aber auch andere Haken. ich glaub ich hab son Hakenfetisch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://youtu.be/2haQJ-dfNFE


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> THX.#h
> 
> Ich finde es sehr gut, dass die Friedfischecke hier wiederbelebt wurde. War ziemlich eingeschlafen in den letzten Jahren.
> 
> Wenn das so bleibt kann ich allerhand beisteuern nächste Saison.:m



Geht doch jetzt erst richtig los. Der Großplötzen-Contest nähert sich. |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich auch



Die B983 nehm ich allerdings nur in den großen Größen.

Fürs eher feine Angeln eher Drennan Sweetcorn, irgendein Drennan Specialist (die Wide Gapes mag ich, wenn die Form für den Köder paßt) und sonst gerne Kamasan Animal.

Ist für mich aber keine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Geht doch jetzt erst richtig los. Der Großplötzen-Contest nähert sich. |supergri




Hier auch aber dafür müsste ich ne extra Karte kaufen und dazu hab ich iwie keine Lust.
Ich beschäftige mich in den kalten Monaten immer vorrangig mit Raubfischen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Thema Großplötzen kann ich nix beisteuern, war heute aber noch mal los und mach heut Abend einen kleinen Kleinplötzen-Bericht fertig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/2haQJ-dfNFE



AHA. Die guten alten Streifen wissen es Inhalte zu verdeutlichen. Danach kam gleich ein Filmchen mit dem Titel "Schwanzus Longus". |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jungs, meine beste Plötze hatte dieses Jahr 35cm. Da werde ich auch nicht so Bahnbrechend sein. Aber es ist und bleibt ein Winterfisch, dem es die Ehre zu gebühren gilt.

Aber so wirklich gut habe ich dieses Jahr auch nicht auf diese Gattung Fisch ausgesehen.....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte dies Jahr mit 34cm das Monster vom Vereinsteich - ist eben auch immer Gewässerabhängig

@terrence: toller Bericht, mehr davon bitte!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jungs, meine beste Plötze hatte dieses Jahr 35cm. Da werde ich auch nicht so Bahnbrechend sein. Aber es ist und bleibt ein Winterfisch, dem es die Ehre zu gebühren gilt.
> 
> Aber so wirklich gut habe ich dieses Jahr auch nicht auf diese Gattung Fisch ausgesehen.....



Angesichts div. Tincas und tollen Brassen aus neuen Gewässern ja wohl verschmerzbar[emoji6]




geomas schrieb:


> Die B983 nehm ich allerdings nur in den großen Größen.
> 
> Fürs eher feine Angeln eher Drennan Sweetcorn, irgendein Drennan Specialist (die Wide Gapes mag ich, wenn die Form für den Köder paßt) und sonst gerne Kamasan Animal.
> 
> Ist für mich aber keine Glaubensfrage.



B983, Matrix Feeder Rigger, 
PB Wahnsinnshaken..ab und an auch Drennan Specialist.

Auch ohne Glaubensfrage

Gibt ja Angler die 'nen förmlichen Kult um ihre Greifer machen..um sie dann aber aus Kostengründen oder Faulheit solange zu verwenden,bis die nicht einmal mehr in der Kleidung hängenbleiben, geschweige in einem Fischmaul..

man,man..schon 3 versemmelt und 2 Aussteiger , die beissen vielleicht heute spitz

Bei den dicken Rotaugen bin ich die letzten Wochen nicht so recht in die Hufe gekommen..1x Infekt und zig mal die "tollen" Wetterumschwünge im 24 Std. Takt.Aktueller PB bei knapp 43.

2 deutlich größere sind mir letztes Jahr flöten gegangen:-(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Angesichts div. Tincas und tollen Brassen aus neuen Gewässern ja wohl verschmerzbar[emoji6]



Ich beschwere mich ja nicht, aber ich weiß das sie da sind. Ich verschreibe mich den nächsten Monaten auch den Rotaugen. Morgen gehts ran, heute musste ich verschieben weil Arbeitstechnisch eingesprungen bin.

Nächstes Jahr watschel ich ein paar Buhnen ab, bis ich einen Spot gefunden habe. Vielleicht geht ja auch was im Hafen(sollte). Mit Brassen war ich dieses Jahr gut gesegnet. Die Hefefischen waren allesamt gut.

Aber Rotaugenangeln war halt bescheiden, das mag ich ja nun gar nicht. Lernen durch Schmerz, werden sicherlich viele Ansitze....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja wie oft warst du gezielt auf große Rotaugen? Mein PB Rotauge war ein Beifang beim Satzkärpfeln


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich beschwere mich ja nicht, aber ich weiß das sie da sind. Ich verschreibe mich den nächsten Monaten auch den Rotaugen. Morgen gehts ran, heute musste ich verschieben weil Arbeitstechnisch eingesprungen bin.
> 
> Was machst du beruflich?
> Du bist sooft
> am Wasser...
> 
> Freiberuflich?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja wie oft warst du gezielt auf große Rotaugen? Mein PB Rotauge war ein Beifang beim Satzkärpfeln



So richtig auf Rotaugen war ich 4x angeln. Dabei konnte ich die 35 cm fangen, am kleinen Fluss gute 20 Exemplare, im Hafen einige wenige. An der Zicke gab es beim Antesten auf Rotaugen auch eine derbe Schlappe.

Das Problem ist aber, das ich sie halt auch nicht als Beifang habe. Das ist aktuell wirklich selten der Fall. Es sind oft Brassen und Rotfedern, Güstern und Schleien. 

Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht über die Ausbeute, ich kenne hier eigtl. kein Gewässer, wohne seit September hier und habe gute Erfolge. Ich bin aber ein Nerd, ein richtig Ausgeprägter und wenn etwas nicht funktioniert werde ich leicht Bockig. Deswegen werde ich meine Angelei jetzt auf Rotaugen anpassen und auch das Setup darauf organisieren. Vom Futter bis zur Montage.

Ich habe ja noch Zeit, nur wird mit dem Frühling die Jagd auf große Schleien eingeleitet, wohlmöglich auch mal wieder ein Nachtangeln auf große Brassen. Ich will noch Döbeln und auf Quappen.  Ach und Method Feedern mag ich auch wieder intensivieren. Man sieht, mir gehen die Ideen so schnell nicht aus. |uhoh:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich beschwere mich ja nicht, aber ich weiß das sie da sind. Ich verschreibe mich den nächsten Monaten auch den Rotaugen. Morgen gehts ran, heute musste ich verschieben weil Arbeitstechnisch eingesprungen bin.
> 
> Was machst du beruflich?
> Du bist sooft
> am Wasser...
> 
> Freiberuflich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe bis vor 3 Monaten noch auf Teilzeit im Handel gearbeitet, schlage mich gerade mit den Reserven durch und suche hier ( neue, alte Heimat) etwas Verfügbares, sinnvolles. Wird aber schwerer als geplant.
> 
> Ich bin Einzelhändler mit Ausbildereignung. Strebe jetzt mit einem Projekt Selbstständigkeit auf schmalem Fuß an. Das wenige Geld was ich so verdiene, ist auch nur das, was du in Sachsen Anhalt Netto verdienst. Alles nicht so einfach. Heute gabs ja wieder ein paar Groschen fürs Aushelfen. :g
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> pennfanatic schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe bis vor 3 Monaten noch auf Teilzeit im Handel gearbeitet, schlage mich gerade mit den Reserven durch und suche hier ( neue, alte Heimat) etwas Verfügbares, sinnvolles. Wird aber schwerer als geplant.
> 
> Ich bin Einzelhändler mit Ausbildereignung. Strebe jetzt mit einem Projekt Selbstständigkeit auf schmalem Fuß an. Das wenige Geld was ich so verdiene, ist auch nur das, was du in Sachsen Anhalt Netto verdienst. Alles nicht so einfach. Heute gabs ja wieder ein paar Groschen fürs Aushelfen. :g
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast doch studiert?
> Oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Du hast doch studiert?
> Oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?



Nee du, die Begabung mir Tonnenweise Inselwissen einzuverleiben ließ ich weg. Ich war bei der Armee, habe danach im Handel gelernt und Gerarbeitet

Deine Gedanken spielen dir eindeutig einen Streich! :q


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ok,
Habe ich falsche Erinnerungen.
Dann viel glück bei der weiteren Job suche


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ok,
> Habe ich falsche Erinnerungen.
> Dann viel glück bei der weiteren Job suche



Danke dir, der Arbeitsmarkt ist auch recht freudig. Von 50 Stellenanzeigen 15 Privatvermittler und 35 Zeitarbeitsfirmen. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schon überlegt ob man deine Selbständigkeit fördern lassen könnte? 

Ich neige selber zum nerden, vermutlich lese ich deswegen so gerne deine Berichte. Ich finde es super wie sich der Thread entwickelt und die Nutzerzahl stetig zu nimmt und sich von den Berichten inspirieren lässt selber welche zu schreiben. Ist das bereits ein Revival?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schon überlegt ob man deine Selbständigkeit fördern lassen könnte?
> 
> Ich neige selber zum nerden, vermutlich lese ich deswegen so gerne deine Berichte. Ich finde es super wie sich der Thread entwickelt und die Nutzerzahl stetig zu nimmt und sich von den Berichten inspirieren lässt selber welche zu schreiben. Ist das bereits ein Revival?



Nicht blenden lassen, die Zeit des Angelns ist mit sinkenden Temperaturen beendet und es bedarf auch immer neuem Input. Noch dazu hat jeder Thread so seinen Kern, solange sich nicht die Fragen zu Themen bereichert im Unterforum ist der Status selbiger bevor ich hier so ein bisschen Dampf gemacht hatte. Faktisch sind wir aber auf einem guten Weg. 

Selbstständigkeit:

Ich habe verschiedene Visionen, aber so richtig griffig ist bisher nichts. Zum einen kann ich mein Projekt jetzt schon Monetarisieren, zum anderen schreibe ich 2 Bücher parallel. Aber generell sondiere ich, vielleicht schnapper ich mir einen 450 Euro Job und schlag mich so durch.

Im Endeffekt treffe ich gerade eine Entscheidung Angeln vs Geld.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich neige selber zum nerden, vermutlich lese ich deswegen so gerne deine Berichte.



Neigen viele Friedfisch Spezis nicht eh dazu, sich mit gesunden Ehrgeiz Problemen zu stellen, tüfteln, probieren ? 

Das sowas als Nerd angesehen wird, hängt imo eher damit zusammen, dass viele sich nahezu überhaupt nicht mehr richtig mit Zusammenhängen, Detailfragen u.ä befassen ..siehste doch oft bei Anfängern. 

Diese überspitzt formulierte "Komisch..trotz 500 € Kombo fang ich nix" Haltung. 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Geht doch jetzt erst richtig los. Der Großplötzen-Contest nähert sich. |supergri



Der Sieger erhält dann vom Threadersteller  einen handgeflochtenen Lorbeerkranz[emoji23] 

Hmm..so eine Art Heldengalerie auf einer ganz bestimmten, das Friedfischangeln betr. Website wäre aber auch nicht übel


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Selbständig = Selbst und vor allem STÄNDIG.
Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Neigen viele Friedfisch Spezis nicht eh dazu, sich mit gesunden Ehrgeiz Problemen zu stellen, tüfteln, probieren ?
> 
> Das sowas als Nerd angesehen wird, hängt imo eher damit zusammen, dass viele sich nahezu überhaupt nicht mehr richtig mit Zusammenhängen, Detailfragen u.ä befassen ..siehste doch oft bei Anfängern.
> 
> Diese überspitzt formulierte "Komisch..trotz 500 € Kombo fang ich nix" Haltung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Sieger erhält dann vom Threadersteller  einen handgeflochtenen Lorbeerkranz[emoji23]
> 
> Hmm..so eine Art Heldengalerie auf einer ganz bestimmten, das Friedfischangeln betr. Website wäre aber auch nicht übel



Erzähle es keinem weiter, aber sowas plane ich. Psssssssst. 



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Selbständig = Selbst und vor allem STÄNDIG.
> Viel Erfolg #6



Ohne mein Projekt jetzt wieder ins Spiel zu bringen ( es gab schon "trouble" deswegen), aber ich bin ja schon rund um die Uhr am Arbeiten daran. Eine Anfrage für eine Teamanglerschaft gab es. Aber das werde ich sogar Ablehnen. Ich habe festgestellt das ich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal schaffe und ich sicherlich kein Teamangler bin der mal 2 Bilder erstellt. Deswegen bin schon frohen Mutes, weil meine Präsenz Kreise zieht. ( einige Profis verknüpfen sich mit mir auf Facebook etc)

Kann man deswegen aber mit Angeln Geld verdienen? Nur fürs Angeln kommt wohl nichts bei rum. Ich beneide auch jeden, der diesen Luxus eines tollen Jobs und guten Auskommen hat, aber ich muss schon zugestehen, das mir das alles Langsam auch so richtig auf den Sack und gegen den Strich geht. 

Als Teamleiter einer Filiale auf 100 Stundenbasis zu Brutto 836,00€ war das letzte Angebot. Ihr versteht was ich meine oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja icj nerde mit allem rum was mich interessiert. Sei es Musik (Krach :m), seien es Comics oder kochen (ich kann leidenschaftlich über Chili con carne referieren wenn' s gewünscht wird) oder oder oder... bin eben so! Und Nerd ist für.mich kein Schimpfwort. Früher hätte man es mit "leidenschaftlich" beschrieben, aber das Wort hat zu viele Silben.

Dachte auch angeln wäre viel leichter und habe mit riesigen Fängen gerechnet.
Nu ja.
Und dann freut man sich wenn wenigstens ein Plötzchen sich am Köder vergreift


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend!

 Zunächts mal möchte ich Danke für den neuen tollen Artikel (mittlerweile muss man das ja schon so nennen) von Terence Drill sagen- jeden Abend finde ich hier in diesem schönen Thread Werke vor, die sofort Bruce-Darnell Verhalten bei mir auslösen (Ick...Icke bin übrwällldigd.. Emotion.. schnief..).

 Tja, "Nerd" ist garnicht so schlimm besetzt. Ich werd auch so manchmal bezeichnet. Ist halt ne freundlich-ungenaue Beschreibung für einen, der sich vom Mainstream auf eher harmlose, innengerichtete Weise absetzt, und den man nicht verstehen kann, aber immerhin die Leidenschaft dahinter erahnt.
 Ist aber schade, das ähnliche Worte wie "Amateur" und "Dilettant" durch die ungenaue Kenntnis der Wortbedeutung zu Schimpfworten geworden sind, und beim "Nerd" wird's auch passieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> Und dann freut man sich wenn wenigstens ein Plötzchen sich am Köder vergreift



Mein Stichwort ;-)

Kurzer Kleinplötzen-Bericht

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen.

War heute los zur Warnow, da das in letzte Zeit von mir beangelte Flüßchen derzeit etwas zuviel trübes Wasser führt (siehe Bericht vom Montag).
Die Stelle in der Nähe wird regelmäßig von Raubfisch- und (nehm ich an) Aal-Nachtanglern frequentiert, jedenfalls deuten die üblichen Hinterlassenschaften (Knicklichtpackungen, Reste geflochtener Schnur, Schnapsflaschen) darauf hin.
Auf Friedfisch wird hier eher selten geangelt, die Leute, die Fisch für den „Wolf” angeln, tun dies in der Stadt und ansonsten gibts natürlich noch die Karpfenangler, die aber eher Seen aufsuchen.

„Meine Stelle” war heute frei, hier hatte ich in der Vergangenheit hauptsächlich Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen, alle in ehr kleinen bis mittleren Größen gefangen.

Am Wasser angekommen hab ich die gestern erwähnten Brotreste (überwiegend Weizenbrot und Brötchen, steinhart) gründlich eingeweicht und per Hand „durchgewalkt”, bis keine großen Brocken mehr drin waren.
Fertig war das „Mashed Bread”. Plan war aber, dies anzureichern und so anzudicken, daß es sich per Futterkorb in Richtung Fisch befördern läßt. 
Also etwas Hanf dazu, einen kleinen Rest gekochten Weizen, als Aromaspender „Frolic-Schrot” sowie zum Andicken feine Haferflocken.
Davon hatte ich dummerweise zuwenig mitgenommen, die Konsistenz blieb „pampig”, ganz sicher nicht Feeder-tauglich.







Mahlzeit! 

Also ab ins Katapult mit dem Brei, der erste Schuß ging leider nach hinten los, ich sah aus wie die „Schwarzbunten Kühe” auf der Weide gegenüber.
Aber letztlich klappte es doch, die Masse relativ genau aufs Ziel zu bringen, ein eher flacher und ruhiger Bereich außerhalb der Hauptströmung. 

Also die erste Schwinge fertiggemacht, festes Paternoster mit 3 SSG-Spaltbleien an einem sowie einem 14er Kamasan B520 am anderen Ende. Ursprünglich wollte ich Maden als Futterbeigabe verwenden, nutzte sie heute dann doch nur als Hakenköder (jeweils 2-3 Stück).
Erster Wurf, Rute ablegen, Schnur spannen, die Spitze kam gar nicht zur Ruhe, Plötz Nummer eins. 
Keine 15cm lang. Zweiter Wurf, fast wie zuvor, sofort Biß. Ein Ukelei von geschätzt 10cm konnte sich vor der Handlandung selbst releasen. Na das ging ja gut los ;-)
Etwas später kam der nächste Miniplötz an Land, auch wieder 13, 14 cm. Gefolgt von einem noch kleineren Ukelei.

Die gefütterte Stelle war offenbar von Kleinfisch bevölkert worden. Nach kurzer Kaffeepause legte ich die mit Maden beköderte Rute (also den Haken) etwas neben die Futterstelle. 
Da tat sich eine Weile nichts, also montierte ich die zweite Rute. Versehen mit etwas schwererem Blei und größerem Haken sollte sie neben der Hauptströmung, ein paar Meter neben/stromabwärts der Futterstelle platziert werden. Welchen Köder nehmen? Den Klassiker, Tauwurm, mit der Chance auf einen strammen Barsch? Dosenmais, ebenfalls ein Klassiker, mit dem ich dort immer gefangen hatte?
Dann fiel mir Plan B ein. Der Köder, von dem ich auf der Suche nach Rotaugenködern im Netz gelesen hatte. Davon hatte ich einen kleinen Rest dabei. Die Anköderung auf dem relativ großen Haken gestaltete sich schwierig, gelang aber mit etwas Gefummel doch noch. Ab ins Wasser damit. 
Nach Ablegen der Rute und Straffen der Schnur zeigte die Schwingspitze nach etwa 1 Minute vorsichtig ruckelnd Fischinteresse an. Ein etwas stärkerer Ausschlag der Tip - Anhieb. Ins Nichts. 





So lege ich üblicherweise die Ruten ab - die Spitze der Swingtip berührt die Wasseroberfläche, da entgeht mir kein Zupfer (natürlich auch kein Schnurschwimmer oder ein in die Schnur treibendes Stück Kraut).
Bei Wind tauche ich die Tip etwa 1-3 cm ins Wasser ein. Bißerkennung ist immer noch gut und die Pendelbewegung der Tip durch den Wind wird reduziert.
Optimaler Winkel der Schwingspitze ist etwa die 7.00-Uhr-Stellung, so sieht man auch Fallbisse noch deutlich.


Der Köder sah unversehrt aus, neu ausgeworfen, wieder relativ zügig ein Biß. Aber nicht so forsch wie die Miniplötz früher auf Made, eher vorsichtig. Kurz gesagt - die nächsten Anhiebe gingen alle ins Leere.
Also Hakenwechsel. Vom 8er Haken auf einen 14er und relativ dünndrahtigen Kamasan. Nur ein relativ kleines Stück des seltsamen Köders auf den Haken. 





So in etwa hab ich den Köder angeboten, hier an einem 16er Kamasan Animal.

Auswerfen, Rute ablegen, Schnur straffen. Biß. Etwas länger gewartet, bis die Spitze eindeutig in die Wagerechte gezogen wurde, Anhieb, Fisch gehakt. 
Im Kescher landete ein Rotauge von 20cm oder minimal mehr. Aha, der Köder funktioniert also ohne ihn vorher zu füttern, die Lockwirkung der Ingredienzien muß stark sein, denn optisch ist der geheimnisvolle Köder eher unscheinbar.

Also raus mit der Sprache, es war ja vermutlich schon auf dem Köder-Foto zu erkennen, es handelt sich um Lakritzschnecken.





Mein erster Haribo-Plötz ;-) , gefangen auf ein etwa 12mm langes Stückchen Lakritzschnecke 

Hab dann aus Spaß noch etwas weiter experimentiert, das Anködern des zähen, klebrigen Zeugs gestaltete sich schwierig.
Letztlich hab ich noch ein paar weitere, kleinere Rotaugen auf Lakritz gefangen, aber viele Fehlbisse gehabt.

Mit ernsthafter Angelei hat das nichts zu tun, aber ich werde  bei Gelegenheit wohl mal drei etwa quadratische Stückchen als „Kette” am Haar anbieten. 
Dadurch hat man noch mehr Oberfläche, das Aroma setzt sich schneller frei. Und frei ist auch die Hakenspitze. 
Das war bei der heute praktizierten Anköderung auch der Fall, aber vielleicht wirkte das in den Bogen hineinragende Stückchen Schnecke blockierend als „Bremse”.
Zwei Stückchen am Pelletband wären ebenfalls möglich, genauso wie sehr klein geschnittene Stückchen im Futter.
In meiner Nähe gibts ein „Fruchtgummi-Paradies” oder so, da werd ich mich mal diskret umtun, vielleicht gibts Lakritze auch in Haken-freundlicheren Formen als in der bekannten Haribo-Tüte.

Wie anfangs erwähnt - bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen. Es war nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein eher spaßiger Start in den November.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke  für den Bericht! Wenn du Hanf fütterst sind kleine bröckchen der einzelnen Stränge tolle Hanfimitate, zumal rotaugen Lakritzaroma scheinbar mögen. Mit ner kleinen Schere und feinen Häkchen problemlos handelbar.und ein schönes Abschlussfoto hast du da geknipst, das Rotauge wirkt überrascht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke, Alex!
Das Anködern fand ich sehr fummelig, weil das Zeugs sehr zäh ist. Hab schon daran gedacht, mit einer Ködernadel „vorzubohren”.

Insgesamt war das Angeln heute aber komplett unsystematisch und schlecht vorbereitet. Das Fischen im eher flachen Bereich des Flusses zu dieser Jahreszeit ist wohl keine so gute Idee, aber in der Hauptströmung (wo ich bessere Fische vermute) war mit den Swingtips nicht zu machen - der Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur hebt die Spitze, ohne Zusatzgewicht auf der Schwinge war eine brauchbare Bißanzeige kaum möglich.
Vielleicht muß ich doch mal mit einer etwas kräftigeren Feeder-Rute ran an die Strömung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schöner Beitrag, Geomas.#6

Gehört hab ich schonmal dass man mit Lakritze angeln kann aber selbst probiert noch nie. Das war wohl im Zusammenhang mit Gummibärchen damals......|kopfkrat

Die funktionieren jedenfalls auch als Köder.

Der Plötz kiekt tatsächlich etwas überrascht/erstaunt darüber dass sein Leckerli einen Haken hatte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Beitrag, Geomas.#6
> 
> Gehört hab ich schonmal dass man mit Lakritze angeln kann aber selbst probiert noch nie. Das war wohl im Zusammenhang mit Gummibärchen damals......|kopfkrat
> 
> Die funktionieren jedenfalls auch als Köder.
> 
> Der Plötz kiekt tatsächlich etwas überrascht/erstaunt darüber dass sein Leckerli einen Haken hatte.



Danke, Terence!

Ich werd wohl öfter mal ne Tüte Lakritz-Schnecken mit mir führen. Ob letztlich die Rotaugen oder der Angler Abnehmer dafür sind, wird dann vor Ort entschieden.
Will trocken, also am Schreibtisch,  noch ein paar Anköderungs-Versuche starten. Die Anzahl der Fehlbisse war mir zu hoch.


PS: nochmals Danke für den bericht über Deine Evolution als Karauschen-Angler. Dieses Jahr hab ich mit der Schwinge eindeutig besser die „Bauernkarpfen” gefangen als mit Pose.
Meine bisher größte kam aber auf eine Lift-Montage.
Ich will mir für kommendes Jahr mal Karten für die kleinen Dorfteiche und Feuerlöschteiche meiner Umgebung holen, die nicht in der „Verbandskarte” mit drin sind. Da könnten durchaus ein paar „Goldschätze” verborgen sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich will mir für kommendes Jahr mal Karten für die kleinen Dorfteiche und Feuerlöschteiche meiner Umgebung holen, die nicht in der „Verbandskarte” mit drin sind. Da könnten durchaus ein paar „Goldschätze” verborgen sein.



Mach das bitte und lass uns teilhaben wenn es da Schätze gibt.#h

Schwinge und PickerFeeder habe ich auch etliche Male probiert über die Jahre. Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg auf Karauschen.
Weshalb steht ja schon im Beitrag aber das größte Problem einen vorsichtigen Karauschenbiss sichtbar zu machen, ist ja dass die (größeren/vorsichtigen)Viecher dabei stur auf der Stelle stehen und keinen Zentimeter schwimmen(bei Liftmontage der Mment wenn die Pose sich hebt).
Sie "bücken" sich, heben den Köder auf und kauen auf der Stelle. Gefällt ihnen irgndwas nicht spucken sie den Köder wieder aus(Pose fällt wieder) und das war es mit dem Biss.

Deshalb sind bei vorsichtigen Fischen Methoden, bei denen sich der Fisch bewegen muss um eine klare Bissanzeige zu bekommen, nicht sonderlich gut geeignet.


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal vielen Dank für diesen Thread! Ich lese und lerne hier echt ne Menge (Und komm kaum hinterher!!) und bin zwischendrin immer wieder am Googeln oder schau mir entsprechende Youtube-Videos an. 16er Haken hab ich auch schon auf dem Schirm! Ihr seid klasse! Hanf, Weizen und Lakritz stehen als nächstes auf dem Plan bei mir! Und auf ein geiles Rotauge hab ich auch Bock! Mal sehn, wie ich an den Grundeln vorbei komm!

Aber was anderes. Bei den Karauschen bin ich auf das Drill-Bild gestoßen. Seh ich das richtig, dass die Tele-Rute zusammengeschoben ist? Ich seh das zum ersten mal und frage mich, ob das üblich ist? Was bringt das? Oder hab ich mich schlicht verguckt?



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Und der erlösende Drill.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hast du richtig gesehen.

Das ist ne 6m Browning Champions Choice Bolo, die ich ich in dem Fall(und wann immer es angebracht ist) verkürzt benutzt habe weil die Fische so dicht dran gebissen haben, dass 6m einfach zu lang war.:m

Mache ich öfter und es funktioniert super.
Damit das zweite Teil nicht lose rumklappert beim angeln habe ich es unterhalb des Ringes mit Isoband so umwickelt dass es stramm im Handteil sitzt.
Also praktisch 6m und 5m Bolo in einer.#6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Bener: ich empfinde die Grundeln als Touriattraktion ;m aber ich habe HIER was interessantes zur Vermeidung mittels Futterpyramide gelesen. Probier es dochmal aus und erstatte hier Bericht


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist mir auf den ersten Blick garnicht aufgefallen. Der Rute scheint es wohl nix auszumachen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht und würde ich mich wohl auch nicht trauen. 

So schonmal 2 neue Rollen fürs Feedern nächstes Jahr zugelegt. Kann's kaum erwarten Sie zu testen. Wollte zwar 2 Rollen fürs Feedern und Karpfenangeln aber es werden wohl doch 2 extra für die Karpfenruten.

Bin mal gespannt... Sind meine ersten Rollen von Browning, zu dem Preis musste ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Welche werden es denn? Gibt es eigentlich mehr rollen wie die balzer feedermaster, sprich mit einer Spule für schmales Geflecht und einer für Mono?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es werden 2 Browning Black Viper long Ranger. Habe 2 komplett neue für den Preis von etwas über die Hälfte einer einzelnen erstanden. 

Die Frage kann ich nicht beantworten, habe ich mir nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Hatte bisher auch keine Rolle wo ich nicht beides draufknallen konnte


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welche werden es denn? Gibt es eigentlich mehr rollen wie die balzer feedermaster, sprich mit einer Spule für schmales Geflecht und einer für Mono?



Ja, gibt einige Rollen, die mit tiefer UND flacher Spule geliefert werden. Direkt empfehlen kann ich Dir jetzt aber kein Modell, da meine Rollenkäufe einige Jahre zurückliegen und ich die aktuellen Modell nicht probiert habe.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, gibt einige Rollen, die mit tiefer UND flacher Spule geliefert werden. Direkt empfehlen kann ich Dir jetzt aber kein Modell, da meine Rollenkäufe einige Jahre zurückliegen und ich die aktuellen Modell nicht probiert habe.




Die feedermaster hat doch nur ne Flache oder irre ich mich da?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Die feedermaster hat doch nur ne Flache oder irre ich mich da?  |kopfkrat



Nää nää

Aber leider Auslaufmodell. Hoffe auf Nachfolge


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr solltet mich langsam bezahlen.

https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-rolle-tactics-light-feeder-br


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Geldbörse ist aus zwiebelleder, beim öffnen kommen die Tränen :c Außerdem machst du das ja gerne für uns 

Schande über mich. Naja mache da ehrlich gesagt auch immer einen großen Bogen drum. Keine Ahnung warum aber mich hat von balzer bislang nix überzeugen können. Was nicht an der Marke liegt sondern an meiner Eigenart  war mit Daiwa und Browning immer zufrieden, warum sollte ich was anderes probieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Meine Geldbörse ist aus zwiebelleder, beim öffnen kommen die Tränen :c Außerdem machst du das ja gerne für uns
> 
> Schande über mich. Naja mache da ehrlich gesagt auch immer einen großen Bogen drum. Keine Ahnung warum aber mich hat von balzer bislang nix überzeugen können. Was nicht an der Marke liegt sondern an meiner Eigenart  war mit Daiwa und Browning immer zufrieden, warum sollte ich was anderes probieren



Im Allgemeinen werden Rollen auch stark überbewertet. Es ist Arbeitsgerät und beim Feedern sind zwei Dinge relevant:

Schnureinzug und Stabilität. Ich habe fische Rollen von Daiwa und Shimano, alles zwischen 50,00 Euro und 90,00 Euro und keine hat bisher versagt.

Selbst eine Cormoran Rolle hat nun schon 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel und muckt nicht mal. Ohne Reinigen, Warten oder dergleichen versteht sich. Ich nutze gern einfache Spinnrollen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehe ich genauso. Weshalb ich auch keine Unsummen dafür ausgeben würde. 2 Shimanos haben diese Saison ( ihre 1.) teilweise versagt trotz pfleglicher Behandlung. Muss aber fairerweise sagen das sie eigentlich eh ne Nummer zu klein für Ihre Zwecke waren.

Nur weil cormoran drauf steht muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Weshalb ich auch keine Unsummen dafür ausgeben würde. 2 Shimanos haben diese Saison ( ihre 1.) teilweise versagt trotz pfleglicher Behandlung. Muss aber fairerweise sagen das sie eigentlich eh ne Nummer zu klein für Ihre Zwecke waren.
> 
> Nur weil cormoran drauf steht muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein.



Allesamt Baugleich gefühlt. Eine Sonntagscharge kann man ja auch mal erwischen. Man sogar meine ersten beiden Rollen aus Lidl haben jedem Fisch stand gehalten.

Schnureinzug und Robustheit sind in meinen Augen entscheidende Kriterien. Freilauf kann man getrost drauf verzichten, beim Feedern oft wegen dem Befüllen des Korbes zitiert. Klappt ohne Freilauf easy peasy wenn man sich eingefuchst hat und den Korb auf richtiger Länge beim Einholen aus dem Wasser hebt.

Optik ist nonens. Ich sitze irgendwo im Busch wo keine Menschenseele ist. Da kann die Rolle auch Lila sein, es ändert nicht am Arbeitsvorgang.

Selbst die Aufnahme an Schnur vieler Rollen ist einfach zu heftig. Ich würde mit 150m locker hinkommen in 9 von 10 Fällen. Auf den meisten Pötten ( auch 2000er Rollen) kannst du 300m+ an 18er Schnur aufspulen. Die ersten 100 Meter sind sinnig, der Rest ist verschwendet. Deswegen fliegen bei mir nur noch 100m runter, dann kommt ein doppelter Clinch-Knoten und 100 neue Meter rauf.

Nur wenn du mit Körben 100g Aufwärts angelst in der Strömung kann das schon mal anders aussehen, aber mal ehrlich, auch dort geht sich das mit normalen Gerät aus. Viel Hype um nichts.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mir seinerzeit eine 150gr WG Feeder (Shakespeare Sigma Continental) mit der typischen Charakteristik eines Besenstiels geholt, um die scheuen, weit draussen stehenden Bonusgrundeln im Rhein bei Köln zu fangen. Dazu gab mir der Verkäufer beim Bode in Frechen eine EFT Rolle. Ich hätte auch mehr bezahlt aber er griff zielsicher zu.
Und was soll ich sagen? Eine Katastrophe! Wickelbild wie von einem alkoholkranken Einbalsamierer und nach dem ersten Dutzend Würfen mit seriöseren Körben hat sich scheinbar die Achse verbogen - ander lässt  sich der Lärm und das geeiere nicht erklären. Insofern glaube ich schon, das man jenseits der 120gr WG mit Karpfengerät Rollenmäßig besser aufgestellt ist. An meiner 120gr Rute habe ich meist eine Lidl Freilaufrolle (für den Preis Top!) dran mit 35er Schnur  (keine hohen weiten, viele Steine und wird oft für Aal und kleine Waller benützt), die hält trotz 0 Pflege gut und tut was sie soll.

Zu meiner Frage: gibt es das Konzept mit flacher und hoher Spule auch von anderen Firmen als Balzer? Irgendwie werde ich mit deren Rollen nicht warm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mir seinerzeit eine 150gr WG Feeder (Shakespeare Sigma Continental) mit der typischen Charakteristik eines Besenstiels geholt, um die scheuen, weit draussen stehenden Bonusgrundeln im Rhein bei Köln zu fangen. Dazu gab mir der Verkäufer beim Bode in Frechen eine EFT Rolle. Ich hätte auch mehr bezahlt aber er griff zielsicher zu.
> Und was soll ich sagen? Eine Katastrophe! Wickelbild wie von einem alkoholkranken Einbalsamierer und nach dem ersten Dutzend Würfen mit seriöseren Körben hat sich scheinbar die Achse verbogen - ander lässt  sich der Lärm und das geeiere nicht erklären. Insofern glaube ich schon, das man jenseits der 120gr WG mit Karpfengerät Rollenmäßig besser aufgestellt ist. An meiner 120gr Rute habe ich meist eine Lidl Freilaufrolle (für den Preis Top!) dran mit 35er Schnur  (keine hohen weiten, viele Steine und wird oft für Aal und kleine Waller benützt), die hält trotz 0 Pflege gut und tut was sie soll.
> 
> Zu meiner Frage: gibt es das Konzept mit flacher und hoher Spule auch von anderen Firmen als Balzer? Irgendwie werde ich mit deren Rollen nicht warm



MS Range hat noch konische Spulen auf einigen Rollen verbaut. Im Endeffekt habe ich aber auch noch keinen Profi mit extra Spulkopf für Geflecht gesehen.

Ich unterfütter meine Rolle mit Mono, dann kommt Geflecht rauf und gut ist!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mir seinerzeit eine 150gr WG Feeder (Shakespeare Sigma Continental) mit der typischen Charakteristik eines Besenstiels geholt, um die scheuen, weit draussen stehenden Bonusgrundeln im Rhein bei Köln zu fangen. Dazu gab mir der Verkäufer beim Bode in Frechen eine EFT Rolle. Ich hätte auch mehr bezahlt aber er griff zielsicher zu.
> Und was soll ich sagen? Eine Katastrophe! Wickelbild wie von einem alkoholkranken Einbalsamierer und nach dem ersten Dutzend Würfen mit seriöseren Körben hat sich scheinbar die Achse verbogen - ander lässt  sich der Lärm und das geeiere nicht erklären. Insofern glaube ich schon, das man jenseits der 120gr WG mit Karpfengerät Rollenmäßig besser aufgestellt ist. An meiner 120gr Rute habe ich meist eine Lidl Freilaufrolle (für den Preis Top!) dran mit 35er Schnur  (keine hohen weiten, viele Steine und wird oft für Aal und kleine Waller benützt), die hält trotz 0 Pflege gut und tut was sie soll.
> 
> Zu meiner Frage: gibt es das Konzept mit flacher und hoher Spule auch von anderen Firmen als Balzer? Irgendwie werde ich mit deren Rollen nicht warm



Doe Browning Backfire Modelle (einige) werden laut Katalog mit tiefer UND flacher Spule geliefert.
Das erste Modell davon hatte ich mal einer Junganglerin geschenkt, da war der Bügelumschlag sehr schwer, also im Laden testen.
Gibt sicher noch weitere Modelle, die einfachsten von Drennan vertriebenen haben auch mehrere Spulen unterschiedlicher Fassung (aus dem Gedächtnis).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich unterfütter meine Rolle mit Mono, dann kommt Geflecht rauf und gut ist!



Ist auch die beste Lösung. So Handhabe ich es ebenfalls

Warum die Rollen so ein enormes Fassungsvermögen haben müssen erschließt sich mir auch nicht so ganz. 150m ok ( angenommen man angelt auf große Distanz und kampfstarke Fische nehmen noch was Schnur)  Alles darüber finde ich Quatsch. Zumal man meist vor den Füßen besser fängt als am Ende des Gewässers ^^ dem ist aber nicht immer so


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ihr kommt alle dran ;.-) 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332896


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ist auch die beste Lösung. So Handhabe ich es ebenfalls
> 
> Warum die Rollen so ein enormes Fassungsvermögen haben müssen erschließt sich mir auch nicht so ganz. 150m ok ( angenommen man angelt auf große Distanz und kampfstarke Fische nehmen noch was Schnur)  Alles darüber finde ich Quatsch. Zumal man meist vor den Füßen besser fängt als am Ende des Gewässers ^^ dem ist aber nicht immer so



Die großen Pötte mit ordentlich Schurfassung sind ja auch eher fürs Karpfenangeln und Ablegen auf 300m und mehr. Fürs Feedern  Matchen oder Bolo langen 150m Schnurfassung locker. Zumal ja meisten sich die Angaben auf 20er Schnur aufwärts beziehen.

Ich hab meine Exage 2000er mit sovielen Metern 0,12mm bespulen müssen, das ist schon Verschwendung as it best.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Wie schon vorher erwähnt - Drennan hat ein paar (aus meiner Sicht billig wirkende) Rollen im Programm, deren Schnurfassung auf die praktische Angelei abgestimmt ist. Die Float 9-30 hat zum Beispiel drei Spulen, die tiefste faßt 100m 0,20er, die beiden anderen aus Kunststoff je 100m 0,14er oder 0,18er (also falls ich das richtig erkennen konnte auf den Bildern).
Dazu gibts auswechselbare Clips zum Markieren der aufgespulten Schnur. Gute Idee.
Ich würde nie behaupten, daß alles von Drennan „Gold” ist, sicher nicht, aber durchdacht sind viele Artikel schon.

Will nix verkaufen: http://www.drennantackle.com/products/reels/series-7-float-9-30/


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Morgen noch mal los zum Flüßchen. Die im www verfügbare Pegelanzeige hakte leider, also bin ich auf gut Glück los.
Wasserstand sehr hoch, das Wasser trübe wie zuletzt.
Bin dummerweise schon nach wenigen Metern, auf dem Weg zur ersten Angelstelle, in ein tiefes und natürlich mit Wasser gefülltes Loch gelatscht und hatte einen soliden „Nassen”.
Zurück zum Auto, dabei den anderen Fuß incl. Gummistiefel auch noch gewässert, dann ab nach Hause... ;-/
War dann doch etwas gefrustet, vielleicht schaff ich am Wochenende noch ne kurze Session.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe zwei Drennan FD Rollen in 4000 Größe mit 3 Aluspulen. Ich bin zufrieden damit für meine leichte Angelei auf Friedfisch.
Habe mir von Preston noch 4 Ready Rod Spol Safe dazugekauft und könnte jetzt mit 6 montierten Ruten ans Wasser ziehen.
2x 80,-€ für die Rollen und 4x 5,-€ für die Spol Safe; für 180,- € ausreichend und gut ausgerüstet.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Rollen  sehen wirklich  nicht so wertig aus ;( aber danke für  die Info! Ansonsten hattest du wirklich einen gebrauchten Tag Georg... aber dann weiss man die Tage wo nicht ganz soviel schiefgeht besser zu schätzen. Letzten winter bin ich beim Spinnfischen ausgerutscht und in die Fulle geknallt - handy und Rute haben überlebt, mein stolz und meine Motivation an dem Tag eher nicht - aber schön wenn die  füsse warm werden


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen geht's bei mir raus, hab auch schon nen Plan. Leider kommen wir ja nun in die Jahreszeit, wo jede Panung mit dem ersten Wurf endet, und die Angelzeit durch die Fingertemperatur bestimmt wird. Mal sehen was passiert.

 Und wo wir grade bei der Witterung sind: Ich glaube die Stunde der Wahrheit für Rollen schlägt durch Regen, ohne Bankstick im Ufermatsch ablegen, Futterfinger, unglaubliche Schnurverhedderunfälle.. Sein wir ehrlich: Für die Posenangelei und die leichte Grundangelei tuts performancemässig fast jede Statio. Die Grundfrage ist doch: Kann ich dieser Rolle in feindlichen Umweltbedingungen vertrauen?
 Bei den Drennans bin ich auch skeptisch, die sehen für mich sehr gackelig aus, bisschen so Balzer Tactics. Plus, sie ist (so ist die Ausrichtung von Drennan) fürs Matchangeln konzipiert, dh. Top-Performance aber nur unter kontrollierten Bedingungen. Wieviel Futterfinger überlebt die Bügelfeder? (Die Ausstattung mit den vielen Spulen ist hingegen vorbildlich)
 Hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bei den Drennans bin ich auch skeptisch, die sehen für mich sehr gackelig aus, bisschen so Balzer Tactics. Plus, sie ist (so ist die Ausrichtung von Drennan) fürs Matchangeln konzipiert, dh. Top-Performance aber nur unter kontrollierten Bedingungen. Wieviel Futterfinger überlebt die Bügelfeder? (Die Ausstattung mit den vielen Spulen ist hingegen vorbildlich)
> Hg
> Minimax



Die Drennan Rollen Series 7 (die mit Heckbremse) finde ich auch nicht sehr wertig; aber die FD Serie macht einen guten Eindruck. Habe die Rollen jetzt 2 Jahre und es gibt nichts zu meckern. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Tactics sind ja der Nachfolger von Zammataro seiner Rolle. Ob die nun taugt, ist schwer zu schreiben/sagen, weil ich selbst noch keine zu Händen hatte.

Wollte ich letzten Winter schon ins Visier nehmen, aber ihr wisst, ja, Fische wollen fressen. Dazu noch, jede Menge neuer Ruten. Rollen hab ich so einigermaßen, da muss die Tactics halt noch warten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Tactics sind ja der Nachfolger von Zammataro seiner Rolle. Ob die nun taugt, ist schwer zu schreiben/sagen, weil ich selbst noch keine zu Händen hatte.
> 
> Wollte ich letzten Winter schon ins Visier nehmen, aber ihr wisst, ja, Fische wollen fressen. Dazu noch, jede Menge neuer Ruten. Rollen hab ich so einigermaßen, da muss die Tactics halt noch warten.



Gibt noch die Masterpiece die glaube ich die "richtigen" Nachfolger sind. Aber 180 EUR für ne Rolle sind schon ne Ansage.

Mal was anderes:
Mein Frauchen bastelt gerne (Erzieherin) bastelt gerne und hat kleine Fläschchen mit Korkstoppen samt Metallöse. Ich würde sagen 8mm lang und max. 4 mm breit. Der Stoppen schwimmt, ergo sehe ich ihn am D-Rig mit einer fuhre Teig drumrum geknetet. Die Dinger samt Plastikfläschchen (kann man ja wegwerfen oder als ultralight wasserkugel verwenden) kosten bei doreen Beads  (oder so) lt. Meinem Frauchen einen Euro. Könnte ja für manchen hier interessant sein. Ich werde es zumindest mal testen und hier berichten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt noch die Masterpiece die glaube ich die "richtigen" Nachfolger sind. Aber 180 EUR für ne Rolle sind schon ne Ansage.
> 
> Mal was anderes:
> Mein Frauchen bastelt gerne (Erzieherin) bastelt gerne und hat kleine Fläschchen mit Korkstoppen samt Metallöse. Ich würde sagen 8mm lang und max. 4 mm breit. Der Stoppen schwimmt, ergo sehe ich ihn am D-Rig mit einer fuhre Teig drumrum geknetet. Die Dinger samt Plastikfläschchen (kann man ja wegwerfen oder als ultralight wasserkugel verwenden) kosten bei doreen Beads  (oder so) lt. Meinem Frauchen einen Euro. Könnte ja für manchen hier interessant sein. Ich werde es zumindest mal testen und hier berichten



Der Pelletwaggler für arme Menschen! :vik:

Ich arbeite gerade an einer neuen Feedertechnik. 
"The Explosion", dabei wird eine bestimmte Korbform zur Hälfte mit Lockfutter gefüllt, die andere Hälfte sind feinste Partikel und dergleichen. Der Korb sinkt ab, das passive Futter gibt sich frei, der lockere Teil verbleibt im Korb. Je nach Laune und Lust wird dann in Verbindung mit Geflecht (wegen der Kraftübertragung) der Korb durch kurzes "Rucken" massiv entleert. Das erzeugt eine gute Futterwolke. Aber am Grund, auch in 5m tiefem Wasser.

Aber alles noch Alpha-Status. :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Pelletwaggler für arme Menschen! :vik:


Dachte eher ans Kärpfeln/Brässeln bzw. Schleieln mit Chod Rig o.ä.


> Ich arbeite gerade an einer neuen Feedertechnik.
> "The Explosion", dabei wird eine bestimmte Korbform zur Hälfte mit Lockfutter gefüllt, die andere Hälfte sind feinste Partikel und dergleichen. Der Korb sinkt ab, das passive Futter gibt sich frei, der lockere Teil verbleibt im Korb. Je nach Laune und Lust wird dann in Verbindung mit Geflecht (wegen der Kraftübertragung) der Korb durch kurzes "Rucken" massiv entleert. Das erzeugt eine gute Futterwolke. Aber am Grund, auch in 5m tiefem Wasser.
> 
> Aber alles noch Alpha-Status. :q


Klingt interessant, wobei das schon eine hochspezialisierte Anwendung ist. Wenn ich mehr Wolke will knall ich Kaffeeweisser mit in den Fuko


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dachte eher ans Kärpfeln/Brässeln bzw. Schleieln mit Chod Rig o.ä.
> 
> Klingt interessant, wobei das schon eine hochspezialisierte Anwendung ist. Wenn ich mehr Wolke will knall ich Kaffeeweisser mit in den Fuko



Im flachen Wasser geht das mit dem Cage Feeder. Im tiefen Wasser hast du beim Aufschlag die Hälfte des Futters an der Oberfläche (sieht man auch oft), eine kleine Wolke im Mittelwasser und am Grund nichts mehr. Wird das Lockfutter fester wolkt es auch nicht mehr, der Konsistenz schon her geschuldet.

Die Wolke am Grund zu erzeugen machen Profis ja gern mit Goo oder dergleichen, es geht aber auch anders, daran arbeite ich gerade. 












Generell arbeite ich gerade an meiner Futterpräsentation, diese gefällt mir so gar nicht. Ich werde auch alle meine Futterezepte wieder selbst herrichten in Zukunft, ich möchte einfach volle Kontrolle über Futter und Taktik um die Zusammenhänge vollends zu verstehen. Das wird nächstes Jahr sehr technisch und taktisch mit vielleicht weniger Erfolg, aber ich muss ja den Sprung jetzt vollziehen weg vom " im trüben fischen" hin zum " ich weiß was ihr Luder" wollt.

Ich kann Situationen schon gut lesen und verstehen, aber ich muss einfach noch versierter werden! Anstoß der Nummer ist die Zicke, das Extrem schwere Gewässer. Das ist so heftig das Dingens, das ich jetzt wieder alles hinterfrage.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nehmt doch Brausetabletten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nehmt doch Brausetabletten!



Bin ich kein Freund von. Die Futtersäule steigt bis zur Oberfläche und die Aktion ist schon sehr heftig. Ich habs ein paar mal Probiert und das Ergebnis war recht unterschiedlich.

Mir gehts bei der Wolke auch um gesteuertes "Wolken". Wann ich es will, um die Fische wuschig zu machen und auch sofort zum Biss zu animieren. Brausetabletten sind zur Startfütterung aber nicht verkehrt, müsste ich mal in tieferem Wasser wirken lassen, vorher waren die Tests nur bis maximal 2m!


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie willst Du verhindern, dass schon im Wurf durch die Straffung das Futter freigesetzt wird statt in 5 m tiefe durch Deinen kurzen Ruck bei Bedarf??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bener schrieb:


> Wie willst Du verhindern, dass schon im Wurf durch die Straffung das Futter freigesetzt wird statt in 5 m tiefe durch Deinen kurzen Ruck bei Bedarf??



Wie ich schrieb, die Form des Futterkorbs ist entscheidend. Das Futter muss die Absinkphase überstehen, dann im Korb verbleiben und durch Einwirken des Wassers "weich" werden.

Mit einem kurzen Anrucken "explodiert" es dann und setzt sich durch die Öffnungen frei. Die Form des Futterkorbes ist entscheidend. Es funktioniert auch schon ganz gut, es fehlen nur noch details.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs!
 Eigentlich sollte jetzt mein erster bebilderter Bericht übers Stickfloatangeln folgen, aber die Götter waren nicht auf meiner Seite: Ich muss ein sauberes Kategorie 1 Schneidern verzeichnen: Kein Kontakt, keine Aktivitäten. Dieselbe Stelle, die vor 8 Tagen wirklich ein wunderbares Plötzenfischen wie nach dem Lehrbuch ermöglichte war wie ausgestorben. 

 Es handelt sich um ein kleines Flüsschen S von Berlin, die Nuthe, die schlimm kanalmässig ausgebaut ist, aber eigentlich immer verschiedene Spezies liefert. Die schöne Sitzung wollte ich jetzt wiederholen und dokumentieren. Als ich ankam, wars noch nicht offensichtlich, zwar war der Wasserstand leicht gestiegen, aber das wäre kein Problem gewesen. Allerdings war die Strömung mörderisch, zwar regelmäßig, aber so dass ich mit der treibenden Montage erst in Grundnähe kam, als ich von Stick auf Balsa auf kräftigen Avon (4AA) wechselte mit Bulkshot wechselte, und mindestens 60cm übertief eingestellt hatte. An Shirtbutton war ohnehin nicht zu denken. Mein loosefeed (Maden und Ebli) hat wahrscheinlich erst in Potsdam den Grund erreicht. Keine Bisse, garnichts- sehr ungewöhnlich. 

 Dann hab ichs mit leichtem Feeder und konventionellem Futter probiert, einfach um zu sehen, obs ein methodisches Problem war. Auch hier keinerlei Aktivitäten: DIe Vögel waren ausgeflogen. Und dabei hat an diesem schönen Tag die Natur über Wasser voll aufgedreht: Kraniche sammelten sich und honkten herum, eine alterschwache Libelle suchte Windschutz auf der Rutentasche, und überhaupt schien die Sonne nocheinmal ganz golden oktobrisch. Sogar ein verdammter
Schmetterling flatterte vorbei. Vermutlich also haben sich die Fische in einen angrenzenden See vor der Strömung verdrückt, und wahrscheinlich ist die Wassertemperatur jetzt unter einen kritischen Wert gesunken, der den Plötzen
vorübergehend auf den Magen geschlagen ist. Ganz sicher war mein ausgetüftelter Plan, meine Zuversicht und die Tatsachae das ich die Eos dabei hatte auch eine Schneiderprovokation.

Das Irre ist: Ich bin nach drei Stunden rumprobieren an einen kleinen Parkteich, man muss schon sagen: geflohen,
und da gabs kleine Plötzen galore. Das ist aber nicht berichtenswert, der Tümpel ist kurz vorm Kippen und das Wasser besteht zu einem grossen Teil aus verhungerten Miniplötzen, die ohne Anfüttern auch auf den blanken Haken beissen (kein Witz!) Hab auch einfach nur den Avon abgezogen und nen kleinen Straigth Waggler behelfsmässig aufs untere Posengummi gepfriemelt. Immerhin ein schönes 28er Rotauge war bei der Hungerschar dabei, so dass ich wenigstens noch den Kescher nassmachen konnte. Tja, jetzt mach ich dicke Backen, und muss mir einen neuen Plan ausdenken wie ich hier mal was Sinnvolles beitragen kann,
herzlich
Euer Minimax


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> (4AA) wechselte mit Bulkshot wechselte, und mindestens 60cm übertief eingestellt hatte. An Shirtbutton war ohnehin nicht zu denken. Mein loosefeed (Maden und Ebli) hat wahrscheinlich erst in Potsdam den Grund erreicht.


ihr denkt auch mal an Mods und Normalangler und macht übersetzen??


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Guter Vorschlag Thomas.
Denglisch ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ihr denkt auch mal an Mods und Normalangler und macht übersetzen??



Aber das ist doch Sonnenklar: Ein 4AA ist eine Pose die 4 AA-Bleischrote trägt, was 2 SSG entspricht, oder natürlich 8BB. Oder eben 16 No. 4.  absolut logisch...|supergri Also etwa 3,2 gramm in diesem undurchsichtigen metrischen System.

Spass beiseite, ich wird in Zukunft dran denken, aber zunächst mal muss ich was fangen...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

gut, wenn Du dran denkst - DANKE - ich meinte aber auch eher:
Bulkshot?
Shirtbutton?
loosefeed?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gut, wenn Du dran denkst - DANKE - ich meinte aber auch eher:
> Bulkshot?
> Shirtbutton?
> loosefeed?



Loosefeed: Ist das Anfüttern mit Partikelködern im weitesten Sinne, in diesem Fall Maden bzw. gekochte Weizenkörner. Der Gegenbegriff ist Groundbait, also mit Wasser gebundenes
 Futter. Da fällt mir kein besserer deutscher Begriff ein.

 Shirtbutton: Meint die Anordnung der Bleischrote als Kette mit regelmäßigen Abständen, eben wie die Knöpfe an einem Hemd. "Bleikette" ginge hier.

 Bulkshot: Die Bleischrote (Daher auch "shot") sind an einem Punkt an der Montage zusammengeschoben (und bilden so das gros, den "Bulk") des Gewichts. "Punktbebleiung" triffts, aber eben nicht genau.

 Ich muss mich entschuldigen: Ich bin Autodidakt, hab kaum Kontakt zu anderen Anglern und bringe mir die Sachen aus dem Netz oder der Literatur selber bei, und das meiste ist auf englisch. Tatsächlich werden diese Termini aber auch in deutschen Publikationen verwendet. Ich will aber versuchen in Zukunft etwas drauf zu achten.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstens:
SUPER und DANKE fürs übersetzen!!

Zweitens:
Guter Vorsatz - ihr sollt ja Anfänger wie mich erreichen und nicht Experten befriedigen.

Ist einfacher, wenn mans versteht!!

DANKE Dir!!!!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Futterwolke: War heute an dem großen Fluß, der Warnow. 
Hatte noch das „Liquidized Bread”, das ich gestern am Flüßchen verwenden wollte und dann dank nasser Füße wieder mit nach Hause nahm.


So ungefähr gab ich es ins Wasser gebracht:





kleiner Drahtfutterkorb, prall gefüllt mit Liquidized Bread und minimal Hanf als Zugabe
Hab es diesmal nicht superfein gemacht, sondern etwas gröber


Geangelt wurde zunächst mit 1/2 Tauwurm als Hakenköder, gab auch schnell ein paar kleine Plötz als Fang.

Testweise kam dann wieder Haribo zum Einsatz, etwa 10-15mm lange Stückchen an einem 14er Haken.





Erster Fisch auf Lakritz heute: ne Güster, auch wenn der hier gut sichtbare „Rüssel” mich etwas irritiert hat ;-)

Dann kamen ein paar weiter kleine Rotaugen und zum Schluß, der Futterkorb war mangels Futter gegen eine kleine „Bomb” ausgetauscht, ein 28er Plötz.




Noch so ein Lakritz-Liebhaber


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Minimax, danke für Deinen Bericht. 
Ja, manchmal wollen die Fischis eben nicht, um keinen Preis. Und die Parkteich-Plötzen, naja, wenn überall die Raubfische rausgefangen werden und sich die anderen Fischliebhaber (Kormoran & Co) woanders bedienen hat man eben solche verbutteten Bestände.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Minimax, danke für Deinen Bericht.
> Ja, manchmal wollen die Fischis eben nicht, um keinen Preis. Und die Parkteich-Plötzen, naja, wenn überall die Raubfische rausgefangen werden und sich die anderen Fischliebhaber (Kormoran & Co) woanders bedienen hat man eben solche verbutteten Bestände.



Nicht nur deswegen. Manche Gewässer haben einfach nicht die natürliche Nahrung vorhanden und trotzdem wird Fisch besetzt als Gäbe es kein Morgen. Wenn dann Karpfen im Spiel sind wird es richtig kritisch, weil diese dann erstmal alles vereinnahmen und danach sich auf das Futter setzen was nur für sie erreichbar ist ( Muscheln, große Schnecken, Krebse)

Der Weißfisch wächst dann einfach nicht mehr ab, wovon auch? Ich habe solch ein Gewässer selbst lang befischt. Da fängst du dann auch keinen Raubfisch mehr weil die nur noch den Schnabel aufmachen, weil es auf passende Größe gestutzt ist. Besser noch, du musst nur einen Futterplatz anlegen, die Weißfische stellen sich ein, die Räuber danach. So fing ich beim Stippen und Feedern schon einige Zander.

Verfehlte Besatzpolitik passt da ganz oft, ganz gut.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nicht nur deswegen. Manche Gewässer haben einfach nicht die natürliche Nahrung vorhanden und trotzdem wird Fisch besetzt als Gäbe es kein Morgen. Wenn dann Karpfen im Spiel sind wird es richtig kritisch, weil diese dann erstmal alles vereinnahmen und danach sich auf das Futter setzen was nur für sie erreichbar ist ( Muscheln, große Schnecken, Krebse)
> 
> Der Weißfisch wächst dann einfach nicht mehr ab, wovon auch? Ich habe solch ein Gewässer selbst lang befischt. Da fängst du dann auch keinen Raubfisch mehr weil die nur noch den Schnabel aufmachen, weil es auf passende Größe gestutzt ist. Besser noch, du musst nur einen Futterplatz anlegen, die Weißfische stellen sich ein, die Räuber danach. So fing ich beim Stippen und Feedern schon einige Zander.
> 
> Verfehlte Besatzpolitik passt da ganz oft, ganz gut.




Da wäre ein Hegefischen (mit Entnahme) doch wirklich mal angebracht. Abnehmer für Miniplötzen in rauen Mengen könnten evtl. Tierparks sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Da wäre ein Hegefischen (mit Entnahme) doch wirklich mal angebracht. Abnehmer für Miniplötzen in rauen Mengen könnten evtl. Tierparks sein.




Genau das haben wir gemacht. Es brachte nichts. Jedes Jahr an jenem Gewässer Minimum 20 Veranstaltungen, die Menge an Kleinfisch dort sucht seines Gleichen. 

Die von dir angesprochene Raubfischentnahme dürfte aber auch seinen Ursprung mitunter bei der Problematik haben, das geschieht ja nun an jedem Gewässer massiv und in keinstem Verhältnis. So ein Gewässer macht zwar spaß zum Üben und sich Eintackten auf Methoden, aber der Big Fisch ist dann einfach nicht drin.

So haben Brassen in meiner heutigen Region ein Gewicht von bei 50cm von 1,5kg aufwärts, waren gleichen Größen dort bei 800g. Auch hast du wenig Kleintier am Ufer gesehen, kaum Larven oder dergleichen, es wird gefressen was vor die Lunte kommt.

Man gut das ich jetzt das Gegenteil vor der Tür habe, viel Wasser, wenig Fisch, macht auch Freude. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Interessant finde ich, das die Kenntnis von denglischem Raubfisch- und Karpfen vokabular in den Threads quasi erwarter wird aber ein so erfahrener Angler wie Thomas bei Friedfischsprech wie der Ochs vorm Berge steht  - das zeigt wie unmodern Friedfischen tatsächlich  ist. (Das sollte nebenbei keinerlei Kritik beinhalten, mir ist es nur aufgefallen)

@ minimax: gräm dich nicht, wäre doch öde wenn jeder Tag  am Wasser Fangtag wäre.danke für deinen gewohnt launigen Bericht!

@Georg danle für deinen Bericht! Hat das Blei ausser der geringeren Geräuschentwicklung beim Einwurf irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber des Korbes?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, das die Kenntnis von denglischem Raubfisch- und Karpfen vokabular in den Threads quasi erwarter wird aber ein so erfahrener Angler wie Thomas bei Friedfischsprech wie der Ochs vorm Berge steht  - das zeigt wie unmodern Friedfischen tatsächlich  ist. (Das sollte nebenbei keinerlei Kritik beinhalten, mir ist es nur aufgefallen)
> 
> @ minimax: gräm dich nicht, wäre doch öde wenn jeder Tag  am Wasser Fangtag wäre.danke für deinen gewohnt launigen Bericht!
> 
> @Georg danle für deinen Bericht! Hat das Blei ausser der geringeren Geräuschentwicklung beim Einwurf irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber des Korbes?




Bei Deinen Worten fiel mir die Frage ein, ob die FoPu-Angler alle auf Italienisch parlieren ;-)



Zu Deiner Frage: Es hält etwas besser am Grund - der 14g-Korb (viel mehr geht an meiner ultraleichten Feederrute nicht) hat mehr Widerstand als ein 14g-Blei.
Gewechselt auf Blei hab ich wegen akuten Futtermangels.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> - das zeigt wie unmodern Friedfischen tatsächlich  ist.


Kann ich gut mit leben, bleibt mehr für mich :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann ich gut mit leben, bleibt mehr für mich :m



:m:q

Der Trend wird sich auch nicht mehr umkehren lassen. Geltungssucht und Attraktion gehen nur mit Größe einher. Technisches Angeln und kleinere Fische sind und bleiben eine Nische. Zumindest in Deutschland. Wie viele Aktionen von Werbetreibenden hat man denn im Unterforum schon gesehen? Futterkörbe oder Posen testen und dergleiche?

Schade drum!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Balzer sollte anstatt so dappische Unfragen zu machen mal ein paar Masterpieceruten und -rollen oder Futter vom Zammataro zum testen locker machen, das wäre schon ein netter Anfang.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja, hat vielleicht was damit zu tun das da kaum Riesengewichte zu erwarten sind. 
Für unwissende ist ein zwei kilo Rotauge ein kleiner Fisch. 
Sieht halt klein aus, lässt sich wohl schlecht verkaufen weil der boah will ich auch Effekt ausbleibt.
Mir macht es Spass von den kleinen Arten die größten zu erwischen. 
Überraschung bei dieser Angelei garantiert. :k


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Persönliche Vorlieben halt. Aber im Schnitt kannst du es mit allem Vergleichen. Die guten Filme frisch aus dem Kino sind Inhaltlich sehr bemerkenswert, sprechen aber nur kleine Gruppen. Filme mit wenig Inhalt, aber am besten sprechenden Autos und viel knallerei sind dagegen sehr Erfolgreich.

Und dieser Trend wird sich Richtung Welsangeln noch weiter verschieben, wenn genügend Dicke auch vor der Tür schwimmen. Mittlerweile sieht man ja 30 Pfund Karpfen und 1,00m Hecht als Standard an. Social-Media Generation "Doof".


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na, ich weiss nicht. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das mit entsprechendem Hype Angelarten popularisiert werden können. Ist erstmal eine kritische Masse an Kaufkraft mobilisiert, wird auch ein entsprechendes Angebot geschaffen, das wiederum mehr Kaufkraft moblisiert... und so dreht sichs. Man denke an die große Stippermode der 80er. Heute blüht der Spinnangelsektor... Wels nimmt immer mehr Fahrt auf. Und wenn wir mal übern Kanal gucken sehen wir ja eine traditionell sehr gut laufende Friedfischszene.. wobei dort auch die klassischen Methoden zurückgehen und viel (so jetzt is gut, im Mom. sind wir ja unter uns) Tackle für die Commercial Angelei auf den Markt geflutet wird. 
 Spezialisiertes Friedfischangeln ist hier bei uns allerdings noch wirklich eine Randerscheinung -und zieht daher gerne die "Anders-ist-besser" Typen an. Ist jedenfalls ein bisserl so bei mir, wenn ich mein Herz befrage.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Ja, seh ich auch so. 

Das Street-Fishing ist evtl. auch deshalb so populär bei den jüngeren Anglern geworden, weil man eben urban fischen kann.
Wels- und Karpfenangeln ist ja eher „Rückzugs-Fischen”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab das Gefühl das die einzelnen Arten des Angelns etwas suggerieren und daraus so ein Bild ensteht.

Der Spinnangler -> Der coole Typ
Der Karpfenangler -> Der Pfundejäger
Der Welsangler -> Größer, Besser, Härter
Der Forellenangler -> Der klever Künstler
Der Friedfischangler -> Rentner 

Während oberste 3 klar Transformers sind, so richtige Weltenfresser, sind andere Beiden so gar nicht auf dem Schirm, weil nicht modern irgendwie gegen den Zahn der Zeit.

Unsere Gesellschaftsformen und Wirtschaft sind ja nur auf Wachstum und Konsum beschränkt, das Spiegelt sich ja auch allen Ebenen wieder.

Ich sehe das Friedfischangeln in Deutschland nicht Vorwärts kommen, solange eben die Attraktion dahinter fehlt. Wäre Wettkampfangeln wie in UK Mode, dann würden allen anderen Angelarten im Unterforum verschwinden, weil einfach viel mehr Zielgruppe und Potential zur "Besserer Angler" für das Friedfischangeln vorhanden wäre. 

Specimen-Angeln auf Weißfische findet ja auch nicht statt, weil den Fischen einfach das Volumen fehlt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beim Karpfenangeln ist aber der Wettbewerbscharakter sehr deutlich. Das moderne Karpfenangeln begann mit Clarissa und wurde durch folgende Rekorde weitergetragen. Selbst Chris Yates (gesegnet seie sein Name, sein Reich komme etc..) wurde initial durch einen Karpfenrekord berühmt, seine Haltung ist da sekundär. 
 Und beim Welsangeln, so will mir scheinen ist dieser Wettbewerbscharakter ebnso gegeben.

 Die jungen Streetfisher pflegen dagegen ein eher konkurrenzfreies, das Erlebnis in der Gruppe und die Zwanglosigkeit betonendes Image.

 Ich bin mir aber sicher, das jeder Angler, egal welchen Stil er verfolgt, genau weiss, welches die schönste/beste Methode ist..|rolleyes


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Specimen-Angeln auf Weißfische findet ja auch nicht statt, weil den Fischen einfach das Volumen fehlt.


 
 Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass ich vorn paar Wochen ne 22er Ukel hatte? Ich dachte zuerst, es sei ein kleiner Rapfen:g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Beim Karpfenangeln ist aber der Wettbewerbscharakter sehr deutlich. Das moderne Karpfenangeln begann mit Clarissa und wurde durch folgende Rekorde weitergetragen. Selbst Chris Yates (gesegnet seie sein Name, sein Reich komme etc..) wurde initial durch einen Karpfenrekord berühmt, seine Haltung ist da sekundär.
> Und beim Welsangeln, so will mir scheinen ist dieser Wettbewerbscharakter ebnso gegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, das jeder Angler, egal welchen Stil er verfolgt, genau weiss, welches die schönste/beste Methode ist..|rolleyes



Im Prinzip basieren diese Angeleien auf große Fische ja alle auf "den Rekord". Nur finden diese Arten der Angelei außerhalb des eigentlichen Wettkampfes statt. 

Beim Friedfischangeln hat es sich durchgesetzt, das derjenige gewinnt, der die meisten Kilos hat. Nicht der große Fisch, sondern die Menge. Das ist schon Konträr zu anderen genannten.



> Streetfischern



Auf Youtube höre ich nur noch PB, durch die Bank.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass ich vorn paar Wochen ne 22er Ukel hatte? Ich dachte zuerst, es sei ein kleiner Rapfen:g



1+ mit Auszeichnung. Da haben wir ja wieder den Großfischjäger! Mein PB liegt aber 3cm drüber. :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Forellenangler würde ich ganz klar in zwei Gruppen einteilen. Ihr könnt Euch sicher denken, wie ich da denke ;-)

Dann wären da noch die See- und Brandungsangler. Die sind „markt-mäßig” sicher auch eine bedeutsame Gruppe.

Habe mich eben mal online durchs Balzer-Programm gearbeitet, nur so zum Spaß. Also: die Zahl der unterschiedlichen Aalruten ist erstaunlich.
Spinnruten ohne Ende, Meeresruten dito, Feederruten gibts auch in unterschiedlichsten Ausführungen. Hab zum Beispiel aber nur eine „Matchrute” gefunden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja, zum Thema spezialisierte Angler: hab vor kurzem mal einen Clip über einen Niederländer gesehen, der versucht, so viele unterschiedliche Spezies wie möglich zu fangen, eine Art nach der nächsten.
Auch ne Art von Spezialisierung, fand ich bemerkenswert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Richtiges Matchangeln ist auch nicht so einfach, auf Distanz nur für Könner, von der Ausrüstung, aber auch von den Augen her. Zumal sich die Feederrute durchgesetzt hat, weil es einfacher ist auf Entfernung zu agieren.

Wer Teleruten kauft ist mir bis heute Rätselhaft, bis auf wenige Nischen ( Wanderangeln ) und Aalangeln fällt mir nicht viel ein. Aber das ist eher so eine Wahrnehmungssache.

Meeresangeln und Küste ist natürlich auch so ein Standbein, obwohl ich finde, das es unter dem Radar stattfindet, die Zielgruppe ist aber auch recht eingeschränkt. Wäre definitiv eine lohnenswerte Nummer zu bloggen. Weil Nische.

Forellenangeln:

Es gibt sie, diese Kunst mit der Fliege in der Natur. Und dann diese.... Ihr könnt euch denken was ich meine. :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein Friedfisch, den ich schon immer mal überlisten wollte, es aber nie probiert habe (aus den verschiedensten Gründen) ist die Meeräsche.
Spannende Angelei, die Drills sollen explosiv sein (verglichen mit Süßwasser-Friedfischen).
Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Forellenangler würde ich ganz klar in zwei Gruppen einteilen. Ihr könnt Euch sicher denken, wie ich da denke ;-)





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt sie, diese Kunst mit der Fliege in der Natur. Und dann diese.... Ihr könnt euch denken was ich meine. :q



 Ja, aber jene ...Anderen... sind auch garnicht so anders ..sie betreiben Blogs, haben sogar ne eigene ZEitschrift, es gibt spezialisiertes Gerät (die Ruten könnten sogar ganz interessant sein, wenn sie nicht so häßlich bunt wären), Teigetuis statt Posenschachteln oder Fliegenmäppchen, eigene Techniken, Szenestars, ne Fachsprache.. alles was dazu gehört. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich find das ganze Konzept auch bizarr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aber jene ...Anderen... sind auch garnicht so anders ..sie betreiben Blogs, haben sogar ne eigene ZEitschrift, es gibt spezialisiertes Gerät (die Ruten könnten sogar ganz interessant sein, wenn sie nicht so häßlich bunt wären), Teigetuis statt Posenschachteln oder Fliegenmäppchen, eigene Techniken, Szenestars, ne Fachsprache.. alles was dazu gehört. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich find das ganze Konzept auch bizarr.



Das ist ja auch wie MC Donalds oder Kochen mit den Puffboys. SO richtig verstehen tue ich das nicht. Da wird von listigen Fischen gesprochen und 100 Meter weiter kippt einer ne blaue Wanne unterernährte Fische rein. Dann werden die Techniken als so "listig" präsentiert und wenn ich hinschaue sehe ich auch da auch nur propellernde Teigspiralen, Liften, Auftriebsmontagen. Was alles schon auf andere Fische betrieben wurde.

Aber gut, das ist son eigenes Ding.



> Ein Friedfisch, den ich schon immer mal überlisten wollte, es aber nie probiert habe (aus den verschiedensten Gründen) ist die Meeräsche. Spannende Angelei, die Drills sollen explosiv sein (verglichen mit Süßwasser-Friedfischen). Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es nächstes Jahr...



Ich kann mir nichts anderes als die Fische vor meiner Tür vorstellen. Ich schaffe es nicht mal auf Barsch oder Hecht zu fischen, auf Aal ganz zu schweigen. Jedes mal sage ich mir, das ich es machen werde. Nicht mal im Ansatz auch nur einen Ansitz wo ich es selbst konzentriert gemacht habe.

Ich fische ja nur mit einer Rute, ich bau nicht mal eine Zweite auf mit Tauwurm oder sonstigem. Wenn ich auf Weißfisch aus bin, interessiert mich der Rest nicht. 2 Ruten sind auch zuviel Trouble, ich weiß nicht wo ich hinschauen soll. |uhoh::q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Technisch mag es durchaus anspruchsvoll sein, das Angeln am FoPu. Ist, wie Du schreibst, ne eigene Szene.

Ich halt mich einfach aus allen Szenen raus und freu mich einfach, wenn ich mit mit dem von mir bevorzugtem alten Angelzeugs in der Natur sitzen kann ;-)
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^Technisch mag es durchaus anspruchsvoll sein, das Angeln am FoPu. Ist, wie Du schreibst, ne eigene Szene.
> 
> Ich halt mich einfach aus allen Szenen raus und freu mich einfach, wenn ich mit mit dem von mir bevorzugtem alten Angelzeugs in der Natur sitzen kann ;-)
> Schönen Sonntag!



"Die Szene" ist eh so nen schlimmes elitäres Gehabe. Es gibt Angler als solches, mit verschiedenen Methoden. Aber die Schubladen dieser Welt werkeln eben überall.

Schönen Sonntag, Georg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich kann mir nichts anderes als die Fische vor meiner Tür vorstellen. Ich schaffe es nicht mal auf Barsch oder Hecht zu fischen, auf Aal ganz zu schweigen. Jedes mal sage ich mir, das ich es machen werde. Nicht mal im Ansatz auch nur einen Ansitz wo ich es selbst konzentriert gemacht habe.
> 
> Ich fische ja nur mit einer Rute, ich bau nicht mal eine Zweite auf mit Tauwurm oder sonstigem. Wenn ich auf Weißfisch aus bin, interessiert mich der Rest nicht. 2 Ruten sind auch zuviel Trouble, ich weiß nicht wo ich hinschauen soll. |uhoh::q



Naja, die Meeräschen hab ich im Sommer ja praktisch vor meiner Tür. Ist schon ganz witzig, wie sich im Brackwasser die Süß- und Salzwasser-Spezies treffen.
Brassen, Aland und Plötz in der Ostsee, Flunder, Aalmutter und Meeräsche im Fluß...


Ob ich mit ein oder zwei Ruten fische, ist bei mir eher Stimmungssache und gewässerabhängig. Und wenn es auf einer Rute richtig läuft, ist die andere schnell aus dem Wasser geholt.
Voll konzentriertes Fischen ist aber sicher nur mit einer Rute möglich.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich halt mich einfach aus allen Szenen raus und freu mich einfach, wenn ich mit mit dem von mir bevorzugtem alten Angelzeugs in der Natur sitzen kann ;-)
> Schönen Sonntag!


 
 Öhm naja, strenggenommen bist Du dann ja auch wieder in einer Szene..
 Aber natürlich in allerbester Gesellschaft!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich komm mit zwei Ruten nicht klar. Könnte es notfalls und notdürftig, glaube ich, aber der Spass bleibt sofort auf der Strecke. Ich bin da auch ein überzeugter Anhänger der höggschten Konzentration.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fische ja nur mit einer Rute, ich bau nicht mal eine Zweite auf mit Tauwurm oder sonstigem. Wenn ich auf Weißfisch aus bin, interessiert mich der Rest nicht. 2 Ruten sind auch zuviel Trouble, ich weiß nicht wo ich hinschauen soll. |uhoh::q


Früher beim pickern hatte ich immer ne zweite Rute dabei ...
Posenrute, die so abgelegt, dass ich die im Augenwinkel (Rutenspitze -. Pose) im Blick hatte.

War damals Standard für "Zusatzfische" (entweder Wurm, oder auch kleiner Köfi drauf)...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn es zu gut für zwei Ruten läuft knall ich an die Zweite meist nen Köfi (oder Boilies - gekochte Griesbällchen zum Karpfenangeln) - da kann man dann dank Bissanzeiger sich voll aufs Feedern (angeln mit Futterkorb und Zitterspitze) konzentrieren  und weiss das man es nur unterbrechen muss weil auf der Zweitrute ein nicht unerheblicher Fisch zugegriffen hat


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei mir umgekehrt gewesen immer:
Wenns gut lief, habe ich auf die zweite verzichtet.

Die kam nur zum Einsatz, wenns eh schlecht gebissen hat...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Früher beim pickern hatte ich immer ne zweite Rute dabei ...
> Posenrute, die so abgelegt, dass ich die im Augenwinkel (Rutenspitze -. Pose) im Blick hatte.
> 
> War damals Standard für "Zusatzfische" (entweder Wurm, oder auch kleiner Köfi drauf)...



Ich bin da zu gestresst dann, selbst wenn an der zweiten Rute ein Stein als Köder hängen würde. Ich brauche immer totale Kontrolle und den Überblick, ich könnte ja einen Biss verpassen.

Das ist auf der einen Art bescheuert, weil es meistens gut gehen würde ( auch ging ) aber ich mag das Handling nicht. Die Feederrute habe ich immer vor mir abgelegt, das geht schon von Natur aus schlecht mit 2 Ruten, dazu müssten sie gleich lang sein, weil sonst einfach die Spitzen voneinerander abstehen.

Ich habe schon soviele gute Fische verpasst, wegen zweiter Rute und schlechter Reaktion, das ich es von Haus aus nun lasse. Gefühlt fange ich auch mehr als jemand mit 2 Ruten.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe schon soviele gute Fische verpasst, wegen zweiter Rute und schlechter Reaktion,


Jauu.....Ich Feeder ja auch überwiegend ....aber leider sehe ich auch gerne eine Pose untergehen (zweite Rute) und versemmel deswegen oft die Bisse.
Man ärgert sich und will es ändern....aber es klappt nicht immer #d

#h


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich am Rhein auf Barben fische, fange ich immer mit zwei Ruten an.
Eine mit Madenbündel, welche weiter stromabwärts liegt. 
Davor leg ich mit der anderen Rute den Korb auf gleicher Bahn ab. Entweder mit Made/Mais oder Pellets am Haar.
So wird meine Futterspur auch länger.
Wenn es wirklich gut beisst, kommt dann eine Rute weg. Wenn es nicht so gut beisst, probier ich mit Ködern rum.

Oder es kommt n Köfi dran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Jauu.....Ich Feeder ja auch überwiegend ....aber leider sehe ich auch gerne eine Pose untergehen (zweite Rute) und versemmel deswegen oft die Bisse.
> Man ärgert sich und will es ändern....aber es klappt nicht immer #d
> 
> #h



Hatte ich dieses Jahr so oft. Das Problem ist ja das Fehlende dritte Auge. Du schaust auf die Pose, die Spitze geht krumm, der Anhieb kommt zu spät, du merkst noch widerstand, der Fisch ist weg. Umgekehrt ebenso. Ich habe es aufgegeben, nur im Winter oder beim Testen traue ich mich an 2 Ruten ran, ansonsten für mich ein rotes Tuch!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Bisse kommen bei mir ohnehin immer genau dann, wenn beide Hände beschäftigt sind (Jacke an- oder ausziehen, Kaffee eingießen...), da ist es dann auch egal, ob der Biß auf der einen, der anderen oder auf beiden Ruten gleichzeitig kommt ;-)

Spaß beiseite, die zweite Rute ist meistens die „Optionsrute”, die entweder mit einem Alternativköder oder auch mal extrem ufernah, aber seitlich von meinem Angelplatz entfernt, ausgebracht ist. 
Zum systematischen, methodischen Angeln bin ich viel zu verspielt, egal, ob ich mit einer oder zwei Ruten fische.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Zum systematischen, methodischen Angeln bin ich viel zu verspielt, egal, ob ich mit einer oder zwei Ruten fische.


Beim blinkern keine Frage - aber beim Friedfische angeln gehts mir auch so - Pupertät, spielen wollen ;-)))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Zum systematischen, methodischen Angeln bin ich viel zu verspielt, egal, ob ich mit einer oder zwei Ruten fische.



Schließt sich mit einer Rute doch nicht aus. Ich kann auch Distanzen und Köder wechseln. Es geht einfach um den Streßpegel. Du musst und hast Zwangsläufig immer den Blick auf beiden Ruten und machst dir schneller den Kopf heiß als dir lieb ist.

Da gibt es ja richtige Profis, die einen Igel bauen, Feederrute links, Feederrute rechts, Stippe in der Mitte.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich präzisiere. Also in meinem Erleben sehe ich, dass auch die eigentlich beliebte und logische Kombination von einer "arbeitsintensiven" und einer "ruhigen" Rute nicht klappt, die ruhige Rute "vergammelt", die andere kriegt nicht die Aufmerksamkeit die sie braucht. Meine Beobachtungen beziehen sich auf Fliessgewässer. Sobald ich also Methoden mit potentiell hoher Bissfrequenz, bewegtem Köder oder erhöhtem Futtereinsatz wähle, hält mich eine Rute voll beschäftigt: Pose und Feeder. Vom Roven mit häufigem Positionswechsel ganz zu schweigen.
Auch das nutzen von zweierlei Methoden an zwei Ruten halte ich für eher
nachteilig. Mein Kumpel z.B. fischt grundsätzlich mit zwei Angeln, und ich sehe dass er so eher weniger fängt, und dann auch nur auf einer (fast immer auf der "schnelleren" Methode) Ist halt schwer mit der Konzentration.
Vorstellen kann ich mir zwei "ruhige" Ruten mit der gleichen Methode, ähnlich wie beim klassischen Festbleikarpfenangeln. (noch nicht probiert).
Klappen tuts bei mir beim nächtlichen Aalangeln, da sind die Bisse ja ebenfalls nicht hochfrequent. Es hat sich auch gezeigt, das identisches Tackle  und Montagen da von Vorteil sind. Nicht umsonst werden Karpfen- oder Brandungsangeln gerne als Pärchen gefischt. Ich will diesen Winter das verstärkt auf Quappe versuchen. Überhaupt bietet sich der Winter mit seinen selteneren Bissen an. Also möchte ich bald auch das leichte ledgern auf meinen Lieblingsfisch mit großen Ködern (Tulip, Leber -das wird schlimm-) versuchen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> ledgern


Du lernst das noch ;-)))))


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du lernst das noch ;-)))))



umgekehrt wird auch ein Schuh draus
 wir treffen uns in der Mitte, ok?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

muss ja wohl, wenn ich hier im Thread weiter bleiben will.

:g:g:g
:q:q:q.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. Angel ich mit einer oder doch mit zwei Ruten. Wie sollen denn die Mitglieder im BVO agieren; die dürfen mit 9 Ruten angeln. 4 Friedfischruten + 4 Raubfischangeln + 1 Wurfrute für das Spin- oder Fliegenfischen.
Die kommen dann richtig ins Schwitzen.  (Und wie ich die Angler/Fischer kenne gibt es bestimmt genügend, die das auch ausnutzen.)

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe an der Donau mal mit 2 Ruten eine Nacht auf 70m Distanz durchgefeedert. Ich wollte unbedingt eine 60cm+ Brachse. Hab ich auch bekommen. Aber das war wirklich anstrengend. 

Dank Grundeln, Zährten und Aalen ist man da immerzu beschäftigt. Sich mal 15 Minuten zurücklehnen war da nicht drin. 

Das mach ich künftig wohl nicht mehr, und wenn dann sicher auf einer kürzeren Distanz.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. Angel ich mit einer oder doch mit zwei Ruten. Wie sollen denn die Mitglieder im BVO agieren; die dürfen mit 9 Ruten angeln. 4 Friedfischruten + 4 Raubfischangeln + 1 Wurfrute für das Spin- oder Fliegenfischen.
> Die kommen dann richtig ins Schwitzen.  (Und wie ich die Angler/Fischer kenne gibt es bestimmt genügend, die das auch ausnutzen.)
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Tja, dann kommt da ein sportlicher Karpfen und zieht quer durch alle Schnüre, hin und zurück... 


PS: Danke für Dein Feedback zu den Drennan FD-Rollen, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. Angel ich mit einer oder doch mit zwei Ruten. Wie sollen denn die Mitglieder im BVO agieren; die dürfen mit 9 Ruten angeln. 4 Friedfischruten + 4 Raubfischangeln + 1 Wurfrute für das Spin- oder Fliegenfischen.
> Die kommen dann richtig ins Schwitzen.  (Und wie ich die Angler/Fischer kenne gibt es bestimmt genügend, die das auch ausnutzen.)
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Wahnsinn! Ich packe es nur mit einer, gerade so. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere. Also in meinem Erleben sehe ich, dass auch die eigentlich beliebte und logische Kombination von einer "arbeitsintensiven" und einer "ruhigen" Rute nicht klappt, die ruhige Rute "vergammelt", die andere kriegt nicht die Aufmerksamkeit die sie braucht. Meine Beobachtungen beziehen sich auf Fliessgewässer. Sobald ich also Methoden mit potentiell hoher Bissfrequenz, bewegtem Köder oder erhöhtem Futtereinsatz wähle, hält mich eine Rute voll beschäftigt: Pose und Feeder. Vom Roven mit häufigem Positionswechsel ganz zu schweigen.
> Auch das nutzen von zweierlei Methoden an zwei Ruten halte ich für eher
> nachteilig. Mein Kumpel z.B. fischt grundsätzlich mit zwei Angeln, und ich sehe dass er so eher weniger fängt, und dann auch nur auf einer (fast immer auf der "schnelleren" Methode) Ist halt schwer mit der Konzentration.
> Vorstellen kann ich mir zwei "ruhige" Ruten mit der gleichen Methode, ähnlich wie beim klassischen Festbleikarpfenangeln. (noch nicht probiert).
> Klappen tuts bei mir beim nächtlichen Aalangeln, da sind die Bisse ja ebenfalls nicht hochfrequent. Es hat sich auch gezeigt, das identisches Tackle  und Montagen da von Vorteil sind. Nicht umsonst werden Karpfen- oder Brandungsangeln gerne als Pärchen gefischt. Ich will diesen Winter das verstärkt auf Quappe versuchen. Überhaupt bietet sich der Winter mit seinen selteneren Bissen an. Also möchte ich bald auch das leichte ledgern auf meinen Lieblingsfisch mit großen Ködern (Tulip, Leber -das wird schlimm-) versuchen.



Beim passiven Method Feedern hab ich auch mal 2 Ruten im Einsatz. Quasi immer dann, wenn ich wirklich viel Zeit zwischen den Bissen habe. Generell aber es ist auch wieder so "Friedfisch-Like" das im Winter die Bisse doch äußerst Spitz kommen, dann klebt man doch wieder mit den Augen für den leichtesten vorstellbaren Zupfer überhaupt an der Feederspitze.

Ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yo Nerds, ich war wieder Fleissig und brauche eure Äuglein. Ohne Text, ohne Info, was möchte ich euch mit dieser Skizze suggerieren?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

bin ich mal gespannt.............


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du kannst mit der Perle und der doppelten Schnur den Abstand der Hauptschnur zum Futterkorb varriieren?


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...Nachtrag:

Und vermutlich auch den Abstand zum Haken/Vorfachlänge.

Ist das überhaupt eine Perle? Schnurstopper??


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Futterkorb an „gezwirbelter” Schnur, die per Perle auf der Hauptschnur läuft?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seitenarm als durchlaufmontage?


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was gibts zu gewinnen?:vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Harhar, beim Runterladen sieht man die Linie zwischen Wirbel und Perle/Stopper. Demnach handelt es sich um einen an der Perle/Stopper befestigten Paternoster, der mit ihr Verschiebbar ist. Die Doppelte Schnur des Paternosters soll eine in sich verdrallte, die Steifigkeit des Seitenarms erhöhende symbolisieren, die aber graphisch kaum umzusetzen ist.
 Demnach kann man an den Wirbel ein kurzes, meinetwegen sogar Methodmässig kurzes Vorfach einschlaufen, aber denn och die Vorfachlänge durch verschieben der Paternosterperle frei bestimmen: Eine fixed Paternostermontage mit varieblem Vorfach.
 schätz ich.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bener schrieb:


> Was gibts zu gewinnen?:vik:



Mutmasslich einen Riesenfizz und die Freude des Neumontierens, weil der Seitenarm sich nicht auf einer perle um die Hauptschnur drehen kann, sndern sich bei jedem EInholen mit ihr vertwizzelt..

Super, mein 300ster Post und dann ausgerechnet ne Pessimistenbesserwisseraussage.. sorry!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Super, mein 300ster Post und dann ausgerechnet ne Pessimistenbesserwisseraussage.. sorry!



Endlich mal weniger Harmonie am Stammtisch


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, FF wird sich ja bestimmt was dabei gedacht haben und ausgiebige Tests veranstaltet haben. Ich bin aber sehr auf die Auflösung gespannt. Wahrscheinlich liegen wir alle daneben.


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In erster Linie wirds ärgerlich, weil er die Zeichnung überarbeiten muss, weil nicht eindeutig genug..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nö, ihr wart einfach ein Feldtest.

Einfacher "fester Seitenarm", aber mit verdrallter korbführender Schnur. Der "Knubbel" war ein Test. Ich wollte sehen, ob er Irritation erzeugt, weil mir nicht gelingen wird einen kleinen Knoten visuell darzustellen.

Der Knubbel kommt also weg, weil er komplett das falsche suggeriert. Danke Jungs!

E: Der Seitenarm auf der Perle ist quasi mein Pickerrig, was ich auch zum Feedern nehmen.









Bener schrieb:


> In erster Linie wirds ärgerlich, weil er die Zeichnung überarbeiten muss, weil nicht eindeutig genug..



Nicht ärgerlich, sondern freudig, weil es zu erwarten war. Zumindest wurde Inhaltlich durch die Bank erkannt worum es geht, lediglich die "Perle" suggeriert das Falsche. Eine Skizze muss präzise sein, sonst kappes.


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmpf, nix gewonnen!

Den Knoten vielleicht mit einer Lupe visualisieren? Oder generell in Bildern Schnüre überdick darstellen? Dadurch wären Knoten leichter darstellbar.

Kannst ja ne Bilddatenbank mit möglichen Knoten anlegen, die Du in der EBV immer wieder einsetzen kannst?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bener schrieb:


> Hmpf, nix gewonnen!
> 
> Den Knoten vielleicht mit einer Lupe visualisieren? Oder generell in Bildern Schnüre überdick darstellen? Dadurch wären Knoten leichter darstellbar.
> 
> Kannst ja ne Bilddatenbank mit möglichen Knoten anlegen, die Du in der EBV immer wieder einsetzen kannst?



Das ist ganz und gar nicht einfach. Profis arbeiten mit solchen Boards und Stift, zeichnen das. Mit einem Skizzenprogamm kommst du da nicht hin. 

Ich kann sicherlich mit Paint ansetzen oder das ganze Schlicht und Einfach halten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder eine Legende für die Bilder anlegen... knubbel markieren Knoten oder so ähnlich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder eine Legende für die Bilder anlegen... knubbel markieren Knoten oder so ähnlich



Knubbel einfach weg. 

Ich beschreibe ja die Skizze noch mit Text darunter. Ich schau mal. Ich kann denke ich mit Paint auch einen Knoten suggerieren. Habe mir gerade andere Skizzen angesehen, da ist es auch nicht so Astrein ausgearbeitet. 

Sollte machbar sein!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder Namen der einzelnen Montageelemente im Bild plus Pfeilchen. Sieht man oft auf entsprechenden Abb. und ist eigentlich sehr übersichtlich wenn geschickt angeordnet.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiss, es geht grad um die Visualisierung. Aber im konkreten Beispiel bin ich sehr auf den Verbindungsknoten zwischen Hauptschnur und verdralltem Paternoster gespannt. Aber ich schätze, das kann ich bald nachlesen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss, es geht grad um die Visualisierung. Aber im konkreten Beispiel bin ich sehr auf den Verbindungsknoten zwischen Hauptschnur und verdralltem Paternoster gespannt. Aber ich schätze, das kann ich bald nachlesen..



Die einfachste Montage der Welt. Kann direkt, wenn gewollt, von der Hauptschnur aus gebunden werden. Da ist nichts magisches bei und innerhalb von 1 Minute gebunden!

Ich setze mit Pfeilen an den Seiten ja an, wegen den Abständen um Möglichst wenig Schluder zu haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu wichtigerem  : ich habe gerade partikel eingeweicht um sie morgen zu kochen (50-50 Hanf und Weizen, mit Vanillesirup, 50 gr. Zucker und 75gr. Salz auf 700gr Partikel), hoffe unter der Woche oder am Wochenende nen weiteren Weizenversuch unternehmen zu können. Eignet sich Weizen eurer Meinung aös Trottingköder oder punktet man da eher mit tierischen Schweinereien? 
Danach entscheidet sich ob ich feeder oder wandern gehe. Habe vor die fertigen Partikel einzufrieren, wie große Portionen machen für ein paar Stunden angelei Sinn wenn man es sparsam im Futter und als Hakenköder einsetzten will?

@minimax und ff: ich hätte mit einer art mundschnurknoten gerechnet


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nen Zeichenboard kostet nicht die Welt! Ich hab ein gebrauchtes Bamboo (CTL-460) für 20€ gekauft und nutze das ab und an mit Gimp.

Hier mal ein Test für Knoten:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bener schrieb:


> Nen Zeichenboard kostet nicht die Welt! Ich hab ein gebrauchtes Bamboo (CTL-460) für 20€ gekauft und nutze das ab und an mit Gimp.
> 
> Hier mal ein Test für Knoten:



Mit dem Board erstellt?



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu wichtigerem  : ich habe gerade partikel eingeweicht um sie morgen zu kochen (50-50 Hanf und Weizen, mit Vanillesirup, 50 gr. Zucker und 75gr. Salz auf 700gr Partikel), hoffe unter der Woche oder am Wochenende nen weiteren Weizenversuch unternehmen zu können. Eignet sich Weizen eurer Meinung aös Trottingköder oder punktet man da eher mit tierischen Schweinereien?
> Danach entscheidet sich ob ich feeder oder wandern gehe. Habe vor die fertigen Partikel einzufrieren, wie große Portionen machen für ein paar Stunden angelei Sinn wenn man es sparsam im Futter und als Hakenköder einsetzten will?
> 
> @minimax und ff: ich hätte mit einer art mundschnurknoten gerechnet



Entscheidet alles der Fisch. Bei derzeitigen Wetterwechseln, allgemein der Umbruchszeit und kleineren Gewässern würde ich sehr defensiv angeln. Die Chancen auf Fisch sind solala.Mit 200g Weizen/Hanf kannst du jetzt schon 2 Tage angeln. Einfach wenige Körner anbieten, 15 Stück werfen und warten. Wenn du jetzt durchlädst, kann es schnell vorbei sein.


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit dem Board erstellt?



Jupp..!

Andere Option ist noch, direkt auf Papier zu zeichnen, abfotografieren, Kontrast auf maximum...

Wart mal, ich mach mal schnell was!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bener schrieb:


> Jupp..!
> 
> Andere Option ist noch, direkt auf Papier zu zeichnen, abfotografieren, Kontrast auf maximum...
> 
> Wart mal, ich mach mal schnell was!



Ich hatte in Kunst eine 5. |uhoh:

Es sind ja auch erste Gehversuche, ich bringe mir alles selbst bei. Ob Skizzen, Gimp oder sonstiges. Ich lerne einfach jeden Tag unheimlich viel und es brauch eben etwas mehr Zeit. Die Skizzen zeichnen lassen ist aber immer eine Option und wird ggf. auch geprüft der Machbarkeit wegen.

Ich mag nämlich überhaupt nicht jemanden etwas umsonst machen lassen zu müssen!


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für Alle die sehen wollen was FF meint: "Schlaufen-Montage-Blinker"

Die Schlaufe wird dann nicht gebunden und bleibt offen; daran wird das Vorfach befestigt und der Feeder wird in die verzwirbelte Schnur eingehängt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eignet sich Weizen eurer Meinung aös Trottingköder oder punktet man da eher mit tierischen Schweinereien?


 
Ist ne Antwort vom grünen Tisch, also bitte mit Vorsicht geniessen.
Prinzipiell lässt sich mit jedem Anfutter trotten. Ich habs ja jetzt ein paarmal wenigstens testweise/nebenher mit Weizen versucht. Ich bleibe da lieber bei meinen geliebten Maden. Ich glaube, das Fische etwas Zeit (jetzt nicht Tage oder so) brauchen, um sich an "leblose" Köder zu gewöhnen, daher ist Weizen vielleicht eher was fürs Stillgewässer. Zu beachten ist die etwas höhere bzw. nicht so konstante Sinkrate: Meine Eblykörner verschwanden viel eher in der Tiefe als Maden und erreichen die "heisse Zone" zwei Fuss über Grund daher auch streckenmässig eher abhängig von der Strömung. (Maden sinken übrigens ziemlich konstant ca. 25cm/5sec).
 Wenn ich mit Maden gehe, reicht mir ein halber Liter für ca. einen Angeltag. Dieselbe Menge an EInzelpartikeln kriegt man bei Ebly durch zwei Kochbeutel. Es heisst aber auch, dass Weizen schnell sättigen kann.

 Das kann natürlich ausgemachter Blödsinn sein, was ich schreibe. Henry Coxon hingegen berichtet enthusiastisch vom Trotten mit Weizen. Er empfiehlt an Stellen mit Ruhiger Strömung/Kehrströmung den Weizen ca 2 m oberhalb deseigentlichen Angelplatzes sparsam einzuwerfen, und zwar mit Grundfutter zu Bällen gebunden. Er lobt ihn auch als guten Köder für die kälteren Monate. 1 l trockenen Weizen hält er für ausreichend. Interessanterweise empfiehlt er das Vorfüttern am Vortag des eigentlichen Angelns. Von Färben oder Aromatisieren hält er nix, fordert aber eine saubere Präsentation mit feinem Zeug knapp über Grund.
 Der Artikel wurde in Norman, Die Hohe Schule des Angelns 1959 nachgedruckt und stammt aus dem Jahr 1895


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, hier mal auf die Schnelle... Mit nem schwarzen Stift ist das einfacher!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das beste was man eigentlich machen kann, wenn man nicht zeichnen kann ist eine richtige Montage auf weissem Papier abzufotografieren und dann bei Gimp (glaub zumindest) zu bearbeiten (Bleistiftskizze) Sieht dann auch wie gemalt aus


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Das beste was man eigentlich machen kann, wenn man nicht zeichnen kann ist eine richtige Montage auf weissem Papier abzufotografieren und dann bei Gimp (glaub zumindest) zu bearbeiten (Bleistiftskizze) Sieht dann auch wie gemalt aus


 
 Und/oder die Photovorlage mit monströs schwerem Zeugs, am besten noch roter Schnur zu binden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Das beste was man eigentlich machen kann, wenn man nicht zeichnen kann ist eine richtige Montage auf weissem Papier abzufotografieren und dann bei Gimp (glaub zumindest) zu bearbeiten (Bleistiftskizze) Sieht dann auch wie gemalt aus



Bin ich auch schon dran! Muss mich da nur durch die einzelnen Möglichkeiten wühlen. Gimp hat aber sicherlich einige nette Optionen zur Hand. Muss ich mal Prüfen, nur brauch ich erstmal entsprechendes weißes Blatt in jener Größe. A4 wird nicht reichen.

E: Ich muss auch erstmal rausfinden wie überhaupt.


----------



## Bener

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann aber mit dicker Schnur/Paracord oder so...

Edit: Minimax war schneller...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin halt lernfähig. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geht ja schon. Würde nur noch den Hintergrund aufhellen und die dunkleren Bereiche verstärken. Eventuell den Schatten noch weg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist ne Antwort vom grünen Tisch, also bitte mit Vorsicht geniessen.
> Prinzipiell lässt sich mit jedem Anfutter trotten. Ich habs ja jetzt ein paarmal wenigstens testweise/nebenher mit Weizen versucht. Ich bleibe da lieber bei meinen geliebten Maden. Ich glaube, das Fische etwas Zeit (jetzt nicht Tage oder so) brauchen, um sich an "leblose" Köder zu gewöhnen, daher ist Weizen vielleicht eher was fürs Stillgewässer. Zu beachten ist die etwas höhere bzw. nicht so konstante Sinkrate: Meine Eblykörner verschwanden viel eher in der Tiefe als Maden und erreichen die "heisse Zone" zwei Fuss über Grund daher auch streckenmässig eher abhängig von der Strömung. (Maden sinken übrigens ziemlich konstant ca. 25cm/5sec).
> Wenn ich mit Maden gehe, reicht mir ein halber Liter für ca. einen Angeltag. Dieselbe Menge an EInzelpartikeln kriegt man bei Ebly durch zwei Kochbeutel. Es heisst aber auch, dass Weizen schnell sättigen kann.
> 
> Das kann natürlich ausgemachter Blödsinn sein, was ich schreibe. Henry Coxon hingegen berichtet enthusiastisch vom Trotten mit Weizen. Er empfiehlt an Stellen mit Ruhiger Strömung/Kehrströmung den Weizen ca 2 m oberhalb deseigentlichen Angelplatzes sparsam einzuwerfen, und zwar mit Grundfutter zu Bällen gebunden. Er lobt ihn auch als guten Köder für die kälteren Monate. 1 l trockenen Weizen hält er für ausreichend. Interessanterweise empfiehlt er das Vorfüttern am Vortag des eigentlichen Angelns. Von Färben oder Aromatisieren hält er nix, fordert aber eine saubere Präsentation mit feinem Zeug knapp über Grund.
> Der Artikel wurde in Norman, Die Hohe Schule des Angelns 1959 nachgedruckt und stammt aus dem Jahr 1895



Interessant, danke!

Bei meinem nächsten Trottingversuch werde ich vermutlich 2gleisig fahren: entweder Maden oder Brotflocke. Made wegen Bewegungsreiz und Brotflocke wegen optischer Wirkung+Duft.
Momentan ist das Wetter noch nicht danach: zu viel Wasser im Flüßchen...
Will zunächst in diesem Flüßchen wieder ledgern. Tauwurm oder Lakritze. 

PS: Frage für die Spezis: Was muß ich eigentlich im Supermarkt kaufen, wenn ich „brown crumb” erhalten will?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Geht ja schon. Würde nur noch den Hintergrund aufhellen und die dunkleren Bereiche verstärken. Eventuell den Schatten noch weg.



War nur ne 2 Minuten Testsache. Ich muss da sicherlich noch ran, aber so schwer war es dann doch nicht. Könnte mir die Arbeit mit den Skizzen zu Montagen massiv erleichtern.

Danke dir nochmals, diese Möglichkeit hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm! Irgendwann in der Vergangenheit zu einem Projekt hatte ich das mal probiert, aber wieder verworfen, darum gings eben auch nen bissel schneller.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kein Ding, ist mir auch spontan eingefallen. Habe das vor vielen Jahren mal gemacht als ich noch eine Angelseite hatte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Kein Ding, ist mir auch spontan eingefallen. Habe das vor vielen Jahren mal gemacht als ich noch eine Angelseite hatte



Warum hast du das Projekt gestoppt gehabt?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: Frage für die Spezis: Was muß ich eigentlich im Supermarkt kaufen, wenn ich „brown crumb” erhalten will?



 Brown bread ist Vollkornbrot aber ich bezweifle dass die Engländer darunter das gleiche verstehen wie wie. Einfach mal durch braune brotsorten durchprobieren und hier berichten


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brown bread ist Vollkornbrot aber ich bezweifle dass die Engländer darunter das gleiche verstehen wie wie. Einfach mal durch braune brotsorten durchprobieren und hier berichten



„Braunes Brot”, ja, mal sehen. Also „Mischbrot” (auch bekannt als Feinbrot/Graubrot) sieht ja weniger bräunlich aus das Zeugs von Sensas (oder englischen Futter-Shops).
Vollkornbrot ist ja schon, je nach Bäcker, etwas „klebriger” von der Konsistenz her. Muß mal Reste durch den Mixer jagen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum hast du das Projekt gestoppt gehabt?



Das war nur eine kleine Seite und auch regional beschränkt. Da habe ich regionale Gewässer beschrieben, die Fische hier und Techniken. Irgendwann war ich fertig und mir wurde langweilig. War damals bei homepage-baukasten und später npage. Optisch dermaßen schlecht und "Kindergarten", dass mir das auch irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen hat und dann hab ichs gelöscht. Die waren wirklich noch viel mieser als mein jetziger Anbieter...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Das war nur eine kleine Seite und auch regional beschränkt. Da habe ich regionale Gewässer beschrieben, die Fische hier und Techniken. Irgendwann war ich fertig und mir wurde langweilig. War damals bei homepage-baukasten und später npage. Optisch dermaßen schlecht und "Kindergarten", dass mir das auch irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen hat und dann hab ichs gelöscht. Die waren wirklich noch viel mieser als mein jetziger Anbieter...



Schlimm ist ja immer die eigene Idee vor Augen und die kaum mögliche technische Umsetzung. Aber das wird in Zukunft nur besser und auch für Laien automatisiert. Hab das letztes irgendwo gelesen, das der Beruf "Webdesigner" bald Weg vom Fenster ist. CSS und Co. machen es Möglich für Jedermann seine Ideen zu verpacken. 

Mach doch eine Präsenz für deine Bilder, würde unter Garantie Fruchten, sofern SEO beherrscht wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schlimm ist ja immer die eigene Idee vor Augen und die kaum mögliche technische Umsetzung. Aber das wird in Zukunft nur besser und auch für Laien automatisiert. Hab das letztes irgendwo gelesen, das der Beruf "Webdesigner" bald Weg vom Fenster ist. CSS und Co. machen es Möglich für Jedermann seine Ideen zu verpacken.
> 
> Mach doch eine Präsenz für deine Bilder, würde unter Garantie Fruchten, sofern SEO beherrscht wird.



Ja, an der Umsetzung scheitert es oft. Habe vor knapp 2 Jahren als ich anfing mit Foto auch eine Seite gemacht. Ist bis jetzt aber eher immer noch eine Bildablage als eine richtige Seite. So eine Page zu machen ist nicht ganz mein Ding...auch weil man da recht eingeschränkt ist, aber werde mich da wohl bald wieder ransetzen und noch ein wenig was machen...auch wenn ich die eigentlich nicht so groß rausbringen wollte.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fantastic Fishing

Nochmal Deine Montage für den Futterkorb am Seitenarm. Hast Du auch mal probiert wenn das Vorfach an das verzwirbelte Stück eingeschlauft wird und der Futterkorb an das andere Ende? Dann würde der Zopf wie ein Abstandshalter arbeiten.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> „Braunes Brot”, ja, mal sehen. Also „Mischbrot” (auch bekannt als Feinbrot/Graubrot) sieht ja weniger bräunlich aus das Zeugs von Sensas (oder englischen Futter-Shops).
> Vollkornbrot ist ja schon, je nach Bäcker, etwas „klebriger” von der Konsistenz her. Muß mal Reste durch den Mixer jagen.



Ich denke ekn "Weizenmischbrot" mit nem hohen Vollkornmehlanteil und/oder zugefügter Zuckerkulör dürften dem nahe kommen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Nochmal Deine Montage für den Futterkorb am Seitenarm. Hast Du auch mal probiert wenn das Vorfach an das verzwirbelte Stück eingeschlauft wird und der Futterkorb an das andere Ende? Dann würde der Zopf wie ein Abstandshalter arbeiten.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz



Der verdrallte Abstandshalter macht ja auch Sinn, nutze ich an der Schlaufenmontage auch oder an meiner freilaufenden Seitenarmmontage, für mehr Stabilität.

Die Verwicklungen selbst kann du auf 2 Wegen verhindern, entweder der Futterkorb schlingert nicht mehr, durch versteifte Schnur oder das Vorfach. Ist beides das Selbe.

Nur hält der Korb bei höheren Gewichten sicherer im Sattel ( ab 50g aufwärts) wenn die Schnur doppelt gelegt ist.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für Deine Antwort; war ja nur mal so eine Überlegung.
Selber benutze ich beim Feedern oder Pickern nur noch  Durchlaufmontagen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort; war ja nur mal so eine Überlegung.
> Selber benutze ich beim Feedern oder Pickern nur noch  Durchlaufmontagen.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz



Deine Überlegung war ja auch nicht falsch. Ich verdralle bei der Schlaufenmontage auch den Teil zum Einschlaufen des Hakens. Beim Seitenarm ist beides sinnig. Meine Variante ( besser gesagt ist das Zammataro seine ) ist auch für schwerere Futterkörbe geeignet. Auf kurzen Bahnen braucht man beides nicht.

Durchlaufmontage fische ich ebenfalls nur noch, in Anlehnung an meine Montage zum Pickern. Einfach ein Seitenarm auf Perlen. Mehr ist es nicht. Nur nervig wenn handlange Fische zu erwarten sind.

Da biste mit der Handstange zwar besser beraten, aber zum Stippen bin ich zu doof. :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da biste mit der Handstange zwar besser beraten, aber zum Stippen bin ich zu doof. :q



Hatte bisher ein- zweimal das Vergnügen im eigentlichen Sinne zu stippen. Es macht viel spaß aber erfordert eine feinmotorik in vielen abläufen der ich nicht gewachsen bin. Mit 6m Stippe am Rhein eine Grundel gefangen - und angesichts meines Anschlages frage ich mich ob sie mittlerweile (zwei jahre Später) schon wieder gelandet ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hatte bisher ein- zweimal das Vergnügen im eigentlichen Sinne zu stippen. Es macht viel spaß aber erfordert eine feinmotorik in vielen abläufen der ich nicht gewachsen bin. Mit 6m Stippe am Rhein eine Grundel gefangen - und angesichts meines Anschlages frage ich mich ob sie mittlerweile (zwei jahre Später) schon wieder gelandet ist



Ich kann schon Stippen, konnte mich gegenüber 80 Leuten auf Platz 8 mit den drittmeisten Fischen angeln, aber ich bin eben kein Fachmann dafür. Ich kenne mich kaum mit verschiedenen Formen der Bebleiung aus, den Unterschieden der Posen ( Kiel, Antenne etc) oder den Aktionen der Stangen.

Da gibt es eine Vielzahl an Tricks, alleine von der Auswurftechnik her. So wird mit abgeflachter Hand die Kraft beim Wurf aufs Blank übertragen, nicht umgriffen. So steigt die Genauigkeit und die Gefahr der Beschädigung einer hochwertigen Stippe sinkt.

Stippen an sich fetzt aber, der Drill ist wirklich toll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*







Holy Moly, dat Fetzt!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stippen an sich fetzt aber, der Drill ist wirklich toll.


wenn die Fische groß genug sind, jedenfalls:
[youtube1]rXCzkDUoIi4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXCzkDUoIi4


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Macht auch mit kl. Fischen ne Menge Spaß.
Muß ja nicht gleich die 10m Pole und dicke Karpfen sein, an fast jedem Tümpel langt auch ne 3-5m Stippe.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stippen ist geil. 
Die kleinen machen Laune und wenn nach dem ,, Anschlag "die ersten zwei Spitzenteile im Wasser verschwinden, dann wird es knifflig.
Erst recht *ohne *Gummi :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Stippen ist geil.
> Die kleinen machen Laune und wenn nach dem ,, Anschlag "die ersten zwei Spitzenteile im Wasser verschwinden, dann wird es knifflig.
> Erst recht *ohne *Gummi :q



Dann sollte man gut zu Fuß sein :m

Kurze Info: der Hanf vom Fressnapf taugt zum angeln nix. 9/10 der Körner schwimmen trotz 24 Stunden wässern und 30 Minuten köcheln... dafür ist der Weizen top  (und hanfig) - überlege den Hanf abzuseihen vorm angeln und nach der Session den Fischies oder Vögeln zu spendieren.
Kann man in der Pfeife rauchen, das Zeug! >:-[
Wenn es wenigstens so wäre


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann sollte man gut zu Fuß sein :m
> 
> Kurze Info: der Hanf vom Fressnapf taugt zum angeln nix. 9/10 der Körner schwimmen trotz 24 Stunden wässern und 30 Minuten köcheln... dafür ist der Weizen top  (und hanfig) - überlege den Hanf abzuseihen vorm angeln und nach der Session den Fischies oder Vögeln zu spendieren.
> Kann man in der Pfeife rauchen, das Zeug! >:-[
> Wenn es wenigstens so wäre



Meinst Du den „Premiere” - 1,5kg für 5 oder 6€? Gut zu wissen, danke, genau den wollte ich mir holen, wenn mein Vorrat alle ist.

PS: Früher (noch vor meiner Zeit) hat ne Papiertüte mit 1kg Hanf in der Zoohandlung 30 Ostpfennige gekostet, wurde mir von Ziervogelhaltenden Verwandten berichtet...


PS. Danke für Deinen „Brown-Crumb”-Tipp.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Stippen ist geil.
> Die kleinen machen Laune und wenn nach dem ,, Anschlag "die ersten zwei Spitzenteile im Wasser verschwinden, dann wird es knifflig.
> Erst recht *ohne *Gummi :q



Hatte ich als Kind öfters, im Urlaub gabs nen kleinen Teich mit „dicken” Karpfen (aus der Erinnerung etwa 50-60cm), da hats dann ein paar Mal PENG gemacht, bis ich kapiert habe, daß ich chancenlos bin. 
Aber als Bubi mußte ich es natürlich mit dem verfügbaren Gerät probieren, wenn einem die dicken Brummer so vor der Nase herumschwimmen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schwimmender Hanf setzt sich nach längerer Kochdauer noch ab, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. Woran liegt das aber, das die Saat an der Oberfläche schwimmt?

Hanf ist meiner Meinung nach nämlich ein schmaler Grad, er verdirbt schnell und kann das Angeln auch schnell mal in ungewollte Richtungen drücken!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine bislang einzigen Hanf-Erfahrungen (also ich spreche übers Angeln) habe ich mit teurem, fertig präparierten von DynamiteBaits oder einer ähnlichen Briten-Firma gemacht.
Wiederverschließbare Tüte, entnehme für das Angeln etwas, das kommt in eine kleine Tupper-Style-Box, die Tüte wird wieder verschlossen und ab in den Kühlschrank damit.
Das Zeugs scheint richtig gut zu halten, am Geruch hat sich bisher nix geändert.

Ich ärgere mich immer noch darüber, daß ich nicht letztes Jahr einen Restposten an in Dosen abgepackten präparierten Hanf abgegriffen habe. War 1/4 oder weniger des Ladenpreises.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Meine bislang einzigen Hanf-Erfahrungen (also ich spreche übers Angeln) habe ich mit teurem, fertig präparierten von DynamiteBaits oder einer ähnlichen Briten-Firma gemacht.
> Wiederverschließbare Tüte, entnehme für das Angeln etwas, das kommt in eine kleine Tupper-Style-Box, die Tüte wird wieder verschlossen und ab in den Kühlschrank damit.
> Das Zeugs scheint richtig gut zu halten, am Geruch hat sich bisher nix geändert.
> 
> Ich ärgere mich immer noch darüber, daß ich nicht letztes Jahr einen Restposten an in Dosen abgepackten präparierten Hanf abgegriffen habe. War 1/4 oder weniger des Ladenpreises.



Ich denke mit Konservierer geht sich das auch länger aus, als mit frischer Saat, einfach abgekocht und gelagert. Nach spätestens 3 Tages riecht er sauer, dann ist die Welt noch Inordnung, weitere 3 Tage, dann riecht er nicht mehr wie all das Korn eingelagert.

Der hohe Fettgehalt könnte eine Ursache sein, er wird ranzig und fängt meiner Meinung nicht mehr. Mit anderen ölhaltigen Saaten hatte ich das selbe Ergebnis. 

Wie gut Hanf aber nun laufen wird erfahre ich bald. Die Maden nähern sich ihrem Ende. Dann heisst es Weizen und Hanf, Teig und Wurm.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Woran liegt das aber, das die Saat an der Oberfläche schwimmt?


Fettgehalt?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Meinst Du den „Premiere” - 1,5kg für 5 oder 6€? Gut zu wissen, danke, genau den wollte ich mir holen, wenn mein Vorrat alle ist.


Genau, wsren glaube damals im angebot 3,99 €


> PS. Danke für Deinen „Brown-Crumb”-Tipp.


Sehr gerne, hoffe auf einen entsprechenden Bericht mit tollen Bildern #6



			
				Fantastic Fishing schrieb:
			
		

> Schwimmender Hanf setzt sich nach längerer Kochdauer noch ab, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. Woran liegt das aber, das die Saat an der Oberfläche schwimmt?


meiner Erfahrung nach wird das, was jetzt noch auftreibt nicht mehr großartig absinken. Ich habe das gefühl dass es was mit der Qualität zu tun hat. Ich hatte mal Hanf aus dem Bioladen  (so wenig wie ich verbrauche ist das mal ok) - und da schwammen vielleicht 1/10 der Körner nach 24 Stunden einweichen und halbe Stunde kochen. Allerdings hatte ich da Backpulver zugegeben, vielleicht hat es ja damit was zu tun


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> meiner Erfahrung nach wird das, was jetzt noch auftreibt nicht mehr großartig absinken. Ich habe das gefühl dass es was mit der Qualität zu tun hat. Ich hatte mal Hanf aus dem Bioladen  (so wenig wie ich verbrauche ist das mal ok) - und da schwammen vielleicht 1/10 der Körner nach 24 Stunden einweichen und halbe Stunde kochen. Allerdings hatte ich da Backpulver zugegeben, vielleicht hat es ja damit was zu tun



Puuh, warum aber das Korn schwimmt bleibt ja offen. Ich habe es beim Kochen mal beobachtet, einige sinken schon ab. Sind sie dann verdorben oder aber:

Die Schale war leicht offen und Luft im "Gehäuse"? Der Keim war bei einem der Körner grau/schwarz, also nicht schlecht. Wir brauchen einen Fachmann aus der Futtermittelszene! :vik:



> Fettgehalt?



Wie bei Menschen? Dicke und schlanke Körner? :vik: HAnf ist ja recht Ölhaltig, vielleicht sind da einfach Außreißer bei den einzelnen Saaten möglich?


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dachte schon wer hier intensiv mitlesen/schreiben will muss Rentner oder Privatier sein 


Boh....fast 6 Stunden keine neue Mitteilung....dat iss neu 

|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Boh....fast 6 Stunden keine neue Mitteilung....dat iss neu
> 
> |wavey:



Soviel zum Thema gedulderprobter Friedfischangler[emoji3]


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Puuh, warum aber das Korn schwimmt bleibt ja offen. Ich habe es beim Kochen mal beobachtet, einige sinken schon ab. Sind sie dann verdorben oder aber:
> 
> Die Schale war leicht offen und Luft im "Gehäuse"? Der Keim war bei einem der Körner grau/schwarz, also nicht schlecht. Wir brauchen einen Fachmann aus der Futtermittelszene! :vik:


Hm... der Lufteinschluss ist eine interessante Idee. Ich habe meine Partikel jetzt eingefroren. 
Gefrierendes Wasser dehnt sich aus - und müsste folglich die Schale sprengen. Die schwimmenden Körner laufen voll und das fett geht in die Flüssigkeit über... lange rede kurzer Sinn: vielleicht erhöht sich dadurch die Anzahl sinkender Körner. Wenn die Saat in der industriellen Verarbeitung vakuumiert wird dürfte es einen ähnlichen Effekt haben



> Wie bei Menschen? Dicke und schlanke Körner? :vik: HAnf ist ja recht Ölhaltig, vielleicht sind da einfach Außreißer bei den einzelnen Saaten möglich?



Ich denke nicht. Vielleicht ist er im Falle von Vogelfutter eher überlagert so dass das Innenleben nur noch rudimentär vorhanden ist und die Schale auftreibt


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gerade mal das wetter gecheckt - es werden Sonntag kuschelige sieben Grad Celsius sein. Aber immerhin stagniert das Wetter bis dahin auf niedrigem Niveau also ist kein Umschwung zu befürchten. Ich frag mich jetzt wo ich bessere Chancen hätte - Tümpel oder Fulda? Gefühlt würde ich eher zum Fluss tendieren weil die Fische da einen höheren Kalorienbedarf haben, dafür ist es im Tümpel leichter, die Löcher etc. zu finden. Ich habe derzeit nur ein wolkiges Rotaugenfutter zur Verfügung, dachte für den Fluss an Übernässen und bisschen paniermehl zur besseren Bindung hinzu zu fügen. Eignet sich Kakao tatsächlich zum abdunkeln? Bisher habe ich mit kakao im Futter immer räudig gefangen aber das hätte auch an den Temperaturen liegen können


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eignet sich Kakao tatsächlich zum abdunkeln?



Kakao dunkelt zwar ab, bringt aber auch zus. Aroma und Fett mit ins Spiel-kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. 

FF's feine Idee mit der Sepia Tinte dürfe Geschmacksneutraler färben...ok,Hände inbegriffen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Maulwurfserde. Einfachster Weg und nährstoffarm.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade mal das wetter gecheckt - es werden Sonntag kuschelige sieben Grad Celsius sein. Aber immerhin stagniert das Wetter bis dahin auf niedrigem Niveau also ist kein Umschwung zu befürchten. Ich frag mich jetzt wo ich bessere Chancen hätte - Tümpel oder Fulda?



Hallo Jungs,
ähnliche Gedanken treiben mich um. Nachdem in den letzten
Tagen eine ganze Reihe von Methoden und Stellen magere bis gar keine Ergebnisse brachten, ist klar, wir sind nun im Umbruch. Ich bin sicher, lasst es mal noch etwas kälter werden und wirklich stabil bleiben, dann kann man offiziell auf Winter umschalten, mit entsprechenden Strategien.
Aber im Moment- Ich weiss nicht wo und wie ich beim nächsten Mal (Woe) ansetzen soll. Auf Risiko setzen und eine der bisherigen Stellen nochmal abklopfen? Oder doch mal ein Stillwasser oder Hafen? Hätte da was im Ärmel, aber auch
unsichere Kandidaten und erheblich längere Anfahrt.
Plus: Kann bei den Wetteraussichten richtig fies werden.
Oder einmummeln und Posen bauen?
Was meint ihr? Was plant ihr?
Herzlich,
Minimax

 Edith: Oder ob nun doch schon auf Winter umschalte und meine Bodenbleipläne in die Tat umsetze? Oder weiter Posentrotting? Ich seh schon, wenn ichs raus schaffe gibt's wieder ein murksiges Hin und her..


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Kochtopf: Maulwurfserde ist ein guter Tipp von FF, aber achte auf die Konsistenz. Die Erde sollte etwas kleben, also einen Gewissen Lehmanteil haben. Vielleicht gibs das passende bei dir in der Natur. Welche Strömung hat denn die Fulle bei dir? Ich kenne die Strecke unterhalb von Kassel von einigen Ansitzen, dort beim "Roten Kater", ehemals von Willi Frosch betrieben. Dort müsste die Strömung passend sein, schön langsam.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Ukel: in Guxhagen, zwischen Wehr und Edermündung, ist alles ne Nummer kleiner und schneller... sprich minimum 40gr Körbe und die bitte nicht in den "Hauptstrom", gibt ein paar kleinere beruhigte Bereiche am Rand, ansonsten ziemlich flach, müsste erstmal loten denke ich


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Temperatur ist es nicht so sehr. Aber an Tagen wie heute fehlt es einfach an Tageslicht. Das macht den Einstieg ins Winterangeln schwieriger, als sich manche vorstellen wollen.


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Kochtopf: aha, dann mal Petri #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Temperatur ist es nicht so sehr. Aber an Tagen wie heute fehlt es einfach an Tageslicht. Das macht den Einstieg ins Winterangeln schwieriger, als sich manche vorstellen wollen.



Ja, das ist es eben, der Einstieg. Bald, wenns kalt ist und die Tageslichtzeit auf Minimum, dann heissts den mittäglichen Sonnenschein nutzen, und wenn dann dann noch ein müdes Wintermücklein vorbeisummt, dann stehen die Chancen auf Entschneiderung gut. War jedenfalls die letzten Jahre so.

Aber jetzt, im matschgrauen Übergang.. ists nicht Fleisch noch Fisch. Und für nen graukalten Tag alle Eventualitäten mitschleppen ist keine schöne Aussicht, zumal die Chancen ohnehin gering sind.. Zuhause bleiben ist aber auch keine Lösung. Also aufs mutmasslich falsche Pferd setzen oder konsequent inkonsequent sein?

 Edit: Am Ende renn ich noch aus Verwirrung mit der Spinnrute los.. Und was Dann?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da setzte ich einfach auf die üblichen Winterköder, simple Grundmontagen und die Hoffnung, dass ich bei der Platzwahl Glück habe. Und wenn nicht, dann freue ich mich, dass ich wenigstens den Suscanus interius besiegen konnte und mich ans Wasser bewegt habe.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einerseits ja aber andererseits freut man sich selten so über einen Fisch wie momentan


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja, wenns der Altmeister sagt, dann heissts wohl "Engage at will" mit der deutlichen Tendenz zu festliegendem Köder und Grundrute.. da kann ich mich wohl ersma von meiner geliebten Nottinghamrolle (ich liebe den alten Ausdruck) verabschieden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztCju5k3q90


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, wenns der Altmeister sagt, dann heissts wohl "Engage at will" mit der deutlichen Tendenz zu festliegendem Köder und Grundrute.. da kann ich mich wohl ersma von meiner geliebten Nottinghamrolle (ich liebe den alten Ausdruck) verabschieden:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztCju5k3q90


Ach komm, im tiefsten Winter mit Frühstücksfleisch auf döbel trotten hat stil!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, wenns der Altmeister sagt, dann heissts wohl "Engage at will" mit der deutlichen Tendenz zu festliegendem Köder und Grundrute.. da kann ich mich wohl ersma von meiner geliebten Nottinghamrolle (ich liebe den alten Ausdruck) verabschieden:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztCju5k3q90



Legering geht doch auch mit der Pin. Mit dem yorck'schen Hakenwurf kommt man auch auf die nötigen Wurfweiten.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den guten alten York wieder ausgegraben.
Ich liebe seine bücher!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Den guten alten York wieder ausgegraben.
> Ich liebe seine bücher!



Ich auch. Er schreibt genau so schnörkellos, wie er angelt. Auch als Mensch ein sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Legering geht doch auch mit der Pin. Mit dem yorck'schen Hakenwurf kommt man auch auf die nötigen Wurfweiten.





pennfanatic schrieb:


> Den guten alten York wieder ausgegraben.
> Ich liebe seine bücher!



hab grade seine Posen/Grundangelbücher aus aktuellem Anlass mit vergleichbaren modernen Publikationen áus dem gleichen Verlag verglichen: Vinnie ist immer noch aktuell. Ich find ihn Super, grade im Kontext der anglerischen Entwicklung in Dland als er seine Bücher veröffentlichte. Muss man immer auf dem Schirm haben!

 Der Hakenwurf ist aber ein bisserl sein Kartago. Er Hat ihn nicht erfunden, bereits der Trentotter beschreibt ihn, und danach jeder Autor, nur ohne Haken sondern mit den Fingern. Und beim ledgern wird der Drall unglaublich. Mir reichen nach meine Paar Schnurklänge um rauszukommen, und beim ledgern greif ich nach ner (teuren) Lehrstunde an der Ray Walton#t auf Statios zurück. Und bald werden ja auch wieder klare Verhältnisse herrschen.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kenne ihn als Mensch leider nichrt, aber die bucher sind super.
Dabei ist erst ja eigentlich Kaffee Fachmann.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kenne ihn als Mensch leider nichrt, aber die bucher sind super.
> Dabei ist erst ja eigentlich Kaffee Fachmann.


 Ja, Heute! In den 80-90ern war der alte Renaisssancemensch experte für englische Methoden!
 Fotograf isser ausserdem.
 Schon beiendruckend.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich sach ja nicht alles was alt ist..
Ist verkehrt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich sach ja nicht alles was alt ist..
> Ist verkehrt.



Absolut richtig.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So schlimm finde ich das mit dem Drall gar nicht. Die doch recht geringen Schnurlängen sind auch schnell wieder entdrallt.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eh so ein teil habe ich mir auch gebastelt.
Wenn ich nur wüsste wo ich da hin getan habe


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich das mit dem Drall gar nicht. Die doch recht geringen Schnurlängen sind auch schnell wieder entdrallt.



Oh, da hast Du aber ein schönes Exemplar hergestellt. Könnte man auch gut mit Priest kombinieren.

 Beim Posenangeln stört mich der Drall auch kaum, ist ja auch ohne Sidecast ständiger Begleiter (..durchgebunden, 2Maden: Da rotierts).
 Wahrscheinlich mach ich was falsch, aber meine Erhafrung ist:
 Beim Ledgern setzt sich der Seitenwirbel mit Paternoster/Feeder/Bomb/Ledgerlink auf den Ledgerstop, und nach 3-4 Würfen im 20m Bereich vertangelt sich alles wie Saugnapfkrakenarme, und nach 5-6 Würfen ists so weit fortgeschritten, das es an der Quivertip angekommen ist, und dann wird's brenzlig fürs Material. Daher ist aus meiner Perspektive die Ray Walton (bzw. alle Wenderollen) eine Fehlkonstruktion da sie zu dieser Wurftechnik zwingen.
 Aber, ich hab meinen Frieden mit der Statio gemacht, und kann sie auch mit Genuss fischen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Wetter:

Hab am Montag und heute an dem kleinen Flüßchen geschneidert. Der Pegel war deutlich über dem offiziellen Normalwert, aber gegenüber letzter Woche erheblich gesunken. Wasser auch deutlich weniger trübe (oder besser „weniger schlammig”) als letzte Woche, aber auch nicht „erschreckend glasklar”.
Die Temperaturen sind auf dem Weg abwärts, klar.

Bin ziemlich verunsichert, was meine Wahl der Stellen angeht.






Montag, Engpaß mit Features, Sprich Deckung für den Fisch
Hab direkt am Kraut gefischt, in der Hauptströmung und auch an etwas langsamer ruhigeren Stellen am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. NIX





Auch Montag - in der Mitte, an den Rändern - nichts







Heute, gerade Strecke mit Turbulenzen, auch nichts





Hab probehalber direkt „unter meinen Füßen” am „Kraut-Cover” gefischt, nachdem ich mich (mit zunächst einer Rute) wie ein Indianer ans Gewässer angeschlichen habe. Fehlanzeige.

Hier will ich das nächste Mal angreifen: 




Der ruhigste (und breiteste) Bereich, den ich bislang am Flüßchen ausmachen konnte. 
Hier könnte dank der sehr gleichmäßigen Strömung sogar die Swingtip zum Einsatz kommen. 

Gefischt hab ich durchweg mit Bodenblei, Köder Tauwurm (halb oder ganz), Made, Made+Caster sowie als „Joker” Lakritzschnecke. 
Und wie das so mit Jokern ist, sie liefern auch nicht jedes Mal ;-)
Gefüttert wurde am Montag mit Liquidized Bread, heute mit Mashed Bread.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Wetter:
> 
> Hab am Montag und heute an dem kleinen Flüßchen geschneidert. Der Pegel war deutlich über dem offiziellen Normalwert, aber gegenüber letzter Woche erheblich gesunken. Wasser auch deutlich weniger trübe (oder besser „weniger schlammig”) als letzte Woche, aber auch nicht „erschreckend glasklar”.
> Die Temperaturen sind auf dem Weg abwärts, klar.
> 
> Bin ziemlich verunsichert, was meine Wahl der Stellen angeht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montag, Engpaß mit Features, Sprich Deckung für den Fisch
> Hab direkt am Kraut gefischt, in der Hauptströmung und auch an etwas langsamer ruhigeren Stellen am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. NIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auch Montag - in der Mitte, an den Rändern - nichts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heute, gerade Strecke mit Turbulenzen, auch nichts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab probehalber direkt „unter meinen Füßen” am „Kraut-Cover” gefischt, nachdem ich mich (mit zunächst einer Rute) wie ein Indianer ans Gewässer angeschlichen habe. Fehlanzeige.
> 
> Hier will ich das nächste Mal angreifen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der ruhigste (und breiteste) Bereich, den ich bislang am Flüßchen ausmachen konnte.
> Hier könnte dank der sehr gleichmäßigen Strömung sogar die Swingtip zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> Gefischt hab ich durchweg mit Bodenblei, Köder Tauwurm (halb oder ganz), Made, Made+Caster sowie als „Joker” Lakritzschnecke.
> Und wie das so mit Jokern ist, sie liefern auch nicht jedes Mal ;-)
> Gefüttert wurde am Montag mit Liquidized Bread, heute mit Mashed Bread.



Oh Götter,
 ist das Gewässer schön! Und es liefert ü 30 Plötzen. Und du machst dir Sorgen über Döbel, ich würde an Deiner Stelle schonmal die Unterscheidungsmerkmale zwischen Meer- und Bachforelle memorieren! Beneidenswert!
 Ähnlicher Befund wie bei mir. Die Vögel sind ausgflogen. Wir sind in der Transition. Ich fürchte, wir alle müssen jetzt Welle auf Welle unserer Freizeit opfern und alles probieren, bis die Fischlis zugeben, das sie ganz ohne Maden oder ähnliches nicht über den Winter kommen...
 Und ansonsten: Quappe sei´s Panier!

 Nebenbei: An Landschaftsaufnahmen ohne ausgefressenen Himmel erkennt man den guten Fotografen..

 Vielen Dank für den Bericht,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber schlimmes Bild insgesamt, und im Grunde decken wir die östliche norddeutsche Tiefeebene bis zu den Mittelgebirgen ab:
 Kochtopf, pessimistisch, Futter sabotiert.
 Geomas schneidert, Hochwasser.
 Minimax schneidert, Strömung.
 Andal zurück, pessimistisch.
 F.F. seit zwei Tagen ohne Meldung.

 Haben die Plötzen jetzt ASDIC oder was?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ha, Minimax, der Döbel soll dort wirklich selten sein. 
Und schon bei meinen vorherigen Trips zum Flüßchen hab ich ja die typischen „Döbel-Unterstände” befischt, ohne Erfolg. 
Die meisten Plötz kamen aus vergleichsweise featurearmen Streckenabschnitten.
Dem Dickkkopf kann ich anderenorts evtl. am Freitag für max 3h nachstellen, habe ne günstige Mitfahrgelegenheit. Mal sehen, ob ich das zeitlich einrichten kann.

Ansonsten kann ich am Flüßchen noch mal die Fütterung konsequent auf Made umstellen. Vermutlich mit Körbchen.
Und wie gesagt möglicherweise einfach mal die breite, ruhige Stelle ohne viel „Cover” befischen.

Ansonsten wars schön am Flüßchen, hatte heute Wildschweine im Schilf vis-a-vis. War 2/3 der Zeit Rabatz - knacken, rascheln, quieken, grunzen, sogar etwas fauchen. Und als die Schwarzkittel weg waren, haben die Krähen die Beschallung übernommen ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber schlimmes Bild insgesamt, und im Grunde decken wir die östliche norddeutsche Tiefeebene bis zu den Mittelgebirgen ab:
> Kochtopf, pessimistisch, Futter sabotiert.
> Geomas schneidert, Hochwasser.
> Minimax schneidert, Strömung.
> Andal zurück, pessimistisch.
> F.F. seit zwei Tagen ohne Meldung.
> 
> Haben die Plötzen jetzt ASDIC oder was?



Bin auch etwas ratlos. Also vom Temperaturstürzchen (so dramatisch wars ja jetzt auch nicht) mal abgesehen fand ich die Bedingungen am Mo und heute eigentlich ganz gut. Sonne, okay, aber sie haben auch bei bedecktem Himmel nicht beißen wollen.

Habe Fischaktivität fast ausschließlich direkt am Ufer feststellen können - gegenüber fast im Schilf, auch auf „meiner” Seite eher direkt am Ufer. 
Neulich hatte sich ein Plötz, handlang, meinen halb im Wasser ruhenden Kescherkopf als Cover ausgesucht.
Montag hat sich etwa 80m flußabwärts ein Fisch einen guten halben Meter aus dem Wasser katapultiert, in der Mitte des schmalen Gewässers, das könnte tatsächlich ne Fettflossenträgerin gewesen sein.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Döbel.

Aus englischen Videos weiß ich, dass "pieces of lamprey", also Stücken von Neunaugen echt tolle Winterköder sein sollen. Gespräche mit polnischen Anglern in der letzten Woche bestätigen das; da sollen sie auch bei bitterem Frost so richtig draufknallen.

Jetzt bin ich schwer am grübeln, ob ich mir diese Stinketeile vielleicht aus England schicken lassen soll!?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja, ich fürchte, der Winter ist zu kurz, um alle möglichen guten Döbelköder durchzuprobieren, oder?
Ölsardinen, evtl. mit Nähgarn am Haken fixiert, sollen auch gut fangen. Ganz normales Schweinefleisch plus Anfütterung mit Hack auch. 
Ist bei den Dickköpfen vielleicht auch Stimmungssache, was sie heute ausschließlich wollen, rühren sie am nächsten Tag nicht mehr an. Und am Tag darauf knallen sie sich alles rein.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber es nagt an der Döbelanglerseele, wenn es da einen Köder geben soll, den man noch nicht probiert hat!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Kann ich verstehen, also viel Erfolg mit den britischen Neunaugen ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber es nagt an der Döbelanglerseele, wenn es da einen Köder geben soll, den man noch nicht probiert hat!



Na, bevor die guten Neunagen (fürchterliche Praxis) über die klinge Springen, bitte zunächst Zigarettenkippen (shephard 1956, Willard o.J.) ausprobieren. Ich hatte als kleiner Junge an der Lippe im November bei Hochwasser sogar mal einen Döbel gefangen, der was wirklich schlimmes (Baumwolle, Blut ihr wisst was ich meine) im Magen hatte..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> *Ölsardinen*, evtl. mit Nähgarn am Haken fixiert, sollen auch gut fangen. Ganz normales Schweinefleisch plus Anfütterung mit Hack auch.
> .



Oder in ein Stück Damenstrumpf einstrumpfen. Dann halten selbst Sprotten am Haken


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann doch lieber die Sardinen sehr fein wolfen und mit Mehl zu einem soliden Teig kneten. Das hat sich schon gut bewährt und man muss keine durchgebissenen Vorfächer fürchten, wenn der Fluss etwas angehechtelt ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wobei Teig immer so eine Sache ist... gerade wenn stärkere Strömung herrscht oder man weit rauswerfen muss.
Wie viele Kugelschreiber dran glauben mussten (Spende der Feder), meine Frau versteht nicht wo die immer hinkommen...


----------



## Nordan

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Maulwurfserde. Einfachster Weg und nährstoffarm.



Hab ich auch ne Zeitlang gemacht. Mein Futter sah an Land super aus, im Wasser nach ein paar Minuten aber wieder wie vor dem abdunkeln. Da wurde die Erde wohl schnell rausgewaschen?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin auch etwas ratlos. Also vom Temperaturstürzchen (so dramatisch wars ja jetzt auch nicht) mal abgesehen fand ich die Bedingungen am Mo und heute eigentlich ganz gut. Sonne, okay, aber sie haben auch bei bedecktem Himmel nicht beißen wollen.



(Wasser)Temperatur sollte schon ein Faktor sein. Hier kann man die Wassertemperaturen der Elbe und verschiedener Zuflüsse einsehen, und ca. Anfang des Monats gabs überall nen heftigen Satz nach unten. Jetzt sinken sie weiter und nähern sich der magischen 10 Grad Schwelle:

http://undine.bafg.de/servlet/is/12453/index.html


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei Teig immer so eine Sache ist... gerade wenn stärkere Strömung herrscht oder man weit rauswerfen muss.
> Wie viele Kugelschreiber dran glauben mussten (Spende der Feder), meine Frau versteht nicht wo die immer hinkommen...



Wobei man durch die Beigabe von Öl und Gluten sehr, sehr haltbare Teige erzeugen kann, die sowohl so weich sein können, das man sie am Haken fischen kann und trotzdem haltbar sind.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> (Wasser)Temperatur sollte schon ein Faktor sein. Hier kann man die Wassertemperaturen der Elbe und verschiedener Zuflüsse einsehen, und ca. Anfang des Monats gabs überall nen heftigen Satz nach unten. Jetzt sinken sie weiter und nähern sich der magischen 10 Grad Schwelle:
> 
> http://undine.bafg.de/servlet/is/12453/index.html



Die Wassertemperatur hatte ich als Faktor auch im Blick - mißt jemand von Euch regelmäßig bei seinen Angelsessions die Temperatur?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nein - wozu - ich kann sie ja eh nicht ändern.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> (Wasser)Temperatur sollte schon ein Faktor sein. Hier kann man die Wassertemperaturen der Elbe und verschiedener Zuflüsse einsehen, und ca. Anfang des Monats gabs überall nen heftigen Satz nach unten. Jetzt sinken sie weiter und nähern sich der magischen 10 Grad Schwelle:
> 
> http://undine.bafg.de/servlet/is/12453/index.html





geomas schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur hatte ich als Faktor auch im Blick - mißt jemand von Euch regelmäßig bei seinen Angelsessions die Temperatur?





Andal schrieb:


> Nein - wozu - ich kann sie ja eh nicht ändern.


 
 Verflixt, Matt in zwei Zügen...:q


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein - wozu - ich kann sie ja eh nicht ändern.



#6#6
:q:q
:vik:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja Leutz....... selbst wenn ich wüsste, dass es bei 17,5°C perfekt ist, was mache ich, wenn es nur 15,1°C hat? Gehe ich dann heim, weil eh alles kagge ist!? - Ab dafür und angeln, wenn es Zeit dafür hat! :m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

bei mancher Differenz:
Das unterschreibe ich zu hundert Prozent!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe auch nicht die Möglichkeiten nur bei Idealbedingungen angeln zu gehen. Wenn Zeit und Lust zusammen finden geht es ans Wasser


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja Leutz....... selbst wenn ich wüsste, dass es bei 17,5°C perfekt ist, was mache ich, wenn es nur 15,1°C hat? Gehe ich dann heim, weil eh alles kagge ist!? - Ab dafür und angeln, wenn es Zeit dafür hat! :m



Absolut nachvollziehbar. 

Und dennoch gibts ja Leute, die „Buch führen” und evtl. über die Jahre Muster im Beißverhalten feststellen konnten.

Ansonsten geh ich natürlich angeln, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe und das Wetter nicht extrem übel ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tjoa und ich habe das Gegenteil gelernt und gehe bei keinem krassen Wetterumschwung angeln nur des Angeln willens um im Nachgang zu behaupten, schöner Tag wars, aufs Fangen kommt es mir nicht immer an.

Meine Energie möchte ich schon effizient einsetzen und wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann das verschieben der Beißfenster und Fresszeiten. Sie sind einfach kürzer und oft erwischt man sie nicht.

Ich fahre dann lieber 3 Tage später zum fischen, ich habe über die letzten 5 Jahre das komplette Programm mit Regen, Wind und Wetter erlebt, auch mit ständigen Wechseln. Ich brauche es nicht mehr. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na ja, spätestens mit Frau und Kind muss man nehmen was man kriegen kann an Angeltagen. Und wenn man an ätzenden Tagen doch was fängt ist man trotz allem zufrieden


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich starte Samstag morgen mal Mission (impossible?) Köderfischfang.
Ich denke dieses mal nehm ich mir auch Futter mit. Habe zwar nur noch Brassenfutter, aber die Rotaugen kommen davon ja trotzdem an den Platz. Mal schauen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Na ja, spätestens mit Frau und Kind muss man nehmen was man kriegen kann an Angeltagen. Und wenn man an ätzenden Tagen doch was fängt ist man trotz allem zufrieden



So meinte ich das auch nicht. Klar musst du die Freiheiten überhaupt haben, das ist nicht der Punkt.

Wenn ich aber im Vorfeld schon eine Tendenz habe oder weiß, das es nichts wird, dann nutze ich meine Zeit anders. Zu oft habe ich das jetzt auch schon erlebt, ob bei Hegefischen oder normalem Angeln, das ein Wetterwechsel die Fänge sehr übersichtlich halten.

Klar, es ist nicht immer so, aber meine Erfahrung und Tendenz zeigen mir das oft auf. Ich werkel dann gern, teste Futterkörbe , binde Vorfächer, Angeln vom Schreibtisch aus quasi. :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vorfächer binden beste. Macht richtig Bock


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du (Back-)Mohn im Hause hast, lass ihn über Nacht einweichen und tu ihn zum Futter, sättigt kaum aber aktiviert ungemein, was Rotaugen ja ganz gerne mögen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Muss ich gucken. Aber ich hab Hanf da. Allerdings nur zum Rauchen...|uhoh::vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Muss ich gucken. Aber ich hab Hanf da. Allerdings nur zum Rauchen...|uhoh::vik:



Mit kochendem Wasser aufgießen und zum Futter anfeuchten nutzen :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wird dann wohl das teuerste Futter der Welt:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wird dann wohl das teuerste Futter der Welt:q



Okay, das Futter mag dann etwas teuer sein, aber dafür sind dann auch die Köfis schön „breit”.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na Jungs? Hats euch beim Futterzubereiten umgehauen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Na Jungs? Hats euch beim Futterzubereiten umgehauen?



Alles senkrecht hier, nur Maden und Würmer in der Horizontalen ;-)

Mein Döbel-Kurzansitz morgen fällt leider aus. Hab den Pegel am (nahezu Döbel-freien) Flüßchen im Blick, er fällt langsam, aber stetig. Mal sehen, ob ich morgen noch mal losziehe, um dem kleinen Fluß nach zwei Schneidertagen doch noch ein Rotauge zu entreißen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit Glück komm ich am Sa oder So raus  (Du verfolgst ja auch Wetter, Temoeratur und Wasserstand). Ich kann als realistisches Ziel nur Entschneidern angeben.

 Lngsam machen mich aber die sich häufenden Quappenfänge im LiveMeldungsthread kirre.. da müsste doch auch bei mir was zu manchen sein. Eine kleine hatte ich letztes Jahr. Irre Kreaturen mit ausgeklügelter Biologie.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mit Glück komm ich am Sa oder So raus  (Du verfolgst ja auch Wetter, Temoeratur und Wasserstand). Ich kann als realistisches Ziel nur Entschneidern angeben.
> 
> Lngsam machen mich aber die sich häufenden Quappenfänge im LiveMeldungsthread kirre.. da müsste doch auch bei mir was zu manchen sein. Eine kleine hatte ich letztes Jahr. Irre Kreaturen mit ausgeklügelter Biologie.



Ja, die Quappen sind reizvoll als Zielfisch. Hatte noch nie eine, Nachtangeln im Winter ist nicht so ganz mein Ding. Trotzdem reizvoll ;-)

Und zumindest theoretisch teilen sich ja Döbel und Quappe nicht selten das Revier, oder?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Und zumindest theoretisch teilen sich ja Döbel und Quappe nicht selten das Revier, oder?




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K28gnoD7gPo

 Das ist ein sehr gutes Video über Quappenangeln am kleinen Fluss (Vils) von Franz 16, der hier auch Mod ist.
 In der ersten Hälfte erklärt er sehr anschaulich gute Stellen für Quappen- man glaubt man ist auf nem Döbelguiding, nahezu identische Vorlieben bis ins Detail.
 Später erwähnt Franz auch, dass er Döbel häufiger als Beifänge hat.
 Mein Quäpplein ging etwa 300m flussaufwärts von der Stelle, wo ich meinen besten Döbel fing, an den Haken.

 Ich werde also meinen Wochenendansitz mit beschränkter Hoffnung zum Scouten nutzen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Quappen kann ich mir in NRW und RLP glatt von der Backe putzen. Ganzjährig geschont.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganzjährig geschont.


 
 Nutzts denn wenigstens was? Wie ist die Quappensituation in diesen Ländern? Zumindest in der Lippe sollten sie ja gut unterwegs sein.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe nie etwas von Fängen gehört. In Bayern, auf die lokalen Bestände, war es anders, da haben wir in den Alpenseen immer wieder welche gefangen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Quappen kann ich mir in NRW und RLP glatt von der Backe putzen. Ganzjährig geschont.



Bei uns sinds Barbe und Nase. Von nennenswerten Beständen weiß ich allerdings auch nichts, wohl ganz gut so, die Schonung.

Der exotischste Friedfisch, der vor meiner Haustür vorkommt (saisonal, nur im Sommer) ist die Meeräsche. 
Habs leider nie geschafft, dieser Spezies nachzustellen.



@ Minimax: das Franz'sche Quappenvideo kannte ich bereits: war mir auch aufgefallen, die Döbel-/Quappen-Verquickung, auch wenn mich die blaue Tonne doch arg abgelenkt hat ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier in RLP sind sogar der Aland und die Karausche ganzjährig geschützt. Die Karauschen dürften wohl kaum noch zu finden sein und die Alande regelmäßig als "große Rotaugen" zu Trockenfisch werden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ha, mein erster „großer Fisch” war ein Aland. Den konnte ich auch nicht zuordnen, zum Glück halfen dann Erwachsene dem kleinen Georg mit Wissen aus...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ... auch wenn mich die blaue Tonne doch arg abgelenkt hat ;-)


 ...hahahaha! Ich weiss, ist bei mir genauso! Aber der Franz weiss schon was er tut, scheint ja zweckmässig zu sein.

 Wenn die Engländer ihre Quappen nicht ausgerottet hätten, würden die jetzt im Nachbarforum wahrscheinlich Mahagonifässer und handgeflochtene Riesenkörbe tauschen.
 Aber wer weiss, Chris Yates (geheiligt werde etc..) ist der Quappe auf der Spur:
https://soundcloud.com/far-shoreline/the-case-of-the-missing-burbot

 Also, auch hier gibt's keine realistische Chance auf Nase oder Barbe, Aland und Karausche schon.
 EIn Fisch über den ich mich sehr freuen würde, und dessen Fang in Brandenburg nicht gänzlich abwegig ist, 
 ist der Hasel. Das wäre was ganz besonderes für mich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da würd ich aber ins Schwitzen kommen, wenn ich einen Hasel landen sollte. Die exotischeren (oder besser in meiner Ecke seltenen) unter den heimischen Fischarten hab ich nicht griffbereit im Kopf. 
Als Kind war ich einmal fest davon überzeugt, den hier offiziell nicht existierenden Schneider gefangen zu haben, hab damals Nachschlagewerke soweit verfügbar konsultiert, aber ohne Foto werd ich den Fall nie sicher lösen können.
Shame on me.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ihr wisst aber schon, dass Quappen keine Friedfische sind??

;-)))))


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann kommt mal zu uns nach Hannover und angelt in der Leine, hier sind die Hasel ( oder Häslinge) manchmal echt ne "Plage"


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Gut zu wissen.

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, der Hasel hat zwar ne Schonzeit hier (kein Mindestmaß), aber von nennenswerten Vorkommen in meiner Nähe weiß ich nichts.

Mußte gerade an meinen angelnden Großvater denken, im Sprachgebrauch meiner Vorfahren waren kleine handlange Weißfische einfach nur „Wietings”, groß differenziert wurde da nicht ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In Punkto Schneider (also der Fisch). Da gabs (Stand 2009) in Brandenburg 1 Vorkommen, bei dem 29 Individuen nachgewiesen werden konnten. Also, das ist ziemlich selten, aber ich weiss nicht wies in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern aussieht.
 Gibt's von dem Bundesland nicht auch s eine Art Artenatlas? Der Für Brandenburg ist mein wichtigstes Hilfsmittel bei der Gewässersuche. Zu jeder Fischart ne Beschreibung und Kartierung der Nachweissstellen. Online Gibt's sowas für Berlin, und ich meine auch für andere Bundesländer. Gab mal irgenwo nen Thread wo entsprechende Publikationen zusammengetragen wurden. Aber wenns sowas für Deine Gegend gäb, hättst Du es vermutlich längst..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kenn nur den Fischatlas von Fischfauna online. Muß mal nachschauen, ob es auch was vom Land M-V gibt.

Ringe noch mit meinem inneren Schweinehund, ob ich morgen einen erneuten Angel-Versuch am Flüßchen wagen soll oder nicht. Das Wetter soll mies werden. Also mies für den Sportsmann am Gewässer, nicht für die Fische...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, fürchterliche Bedingungen. Ich bin morgen gesellschaftlich eingebunden und darf nic... öhm, ähm also natürlich kann ich jederzeit absolut souverän entscheiden was ich tue, nur dann und wann verzichte ich freiwillig und ganz zwanglos aufs Angeln. Ahem. Jedenfalls geht's für mich am Sonntag raus. Mir graust schon vor dem Mistwetter. Je nachdem werde ich entweder die Mittagszeit für meine üblichen Methoden nutzen und testen ob Made oder Frühstücksfleisch nicht doch einen Zielfisch verlocken können,  oder ich flipp total aus und werde im Schutze der Dunkelheit mit schweren Grundmontagen und Tauwurm blautonnenangeln. Auf keine bestimmte Spezies, oder so.. 
 Beides geht leider nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dazu müßtest dir aber nicht die Nacht mit schweren Geschützen um die Ohren hauen, da langen auch 2-3h von 17-20uhr mit Feederrute, kl. Dendros, Frühhstücksfleisch, Madenbündel etc.

Womit man ja wieder beim Thema wäre

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ja, die friedlichen Quappen ;-))))


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dazu müßtest dir aber nicht die Nacht mit schweren Geschützen um die Ohren hauen, da langen auch 2-3h von 17-20uhr mit Feederrute, kl. Dendros, Frühhstücksfleisch, Madenbündel etc.
> 
> Womit man ja wieder beim Thema wäre
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


 
 @ Bimmelrudi, genau so hab ich mir die zweite Variante für So vorgestellt, länger würd ichs ohnehin nicht aushalten, und das genannte Zeitfenster zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch alle entsprechenden Berichte und Statistiken.

 Als zutiefst im Aberglauben Verstrickter darf ich heute evtl. Zielfische nicht direkt benennen - Aber @Thomas, wenns konkret wird, werd ich natürlich im entsprechenden Thread vom heroischen Schneidern berichten bzw. Fragen stellen, gibt ja extra einen für 2017/18.

 Aber Zielfisch hin oder her, morgen wird der Hauptgegner der innere Schweinehund sein, das ist mal klar. Eigentlich ist er´s heute schon..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Schweinehund hat schon gewonnen. Bei Schnürlregen losziehen ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn er ohnehin gewonnen hat, dann soll man ihn auch pflegen, mit Sofa, Schmökern, Schmorgericht und Speiseeis...

 In diesem Zusammenhang:

"Wenn es novembert im Gemüt,
wenn nichts mehr funkelt, glimmt und glüht,
dann hilft kein Gott und kein Gedicht,
dann hilft dir nur ein Schmorgericht."

 F. Eckenga, "Erste Herbsthilfe"


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> - Aber @Thomas, wenns konkret wird, werd ich natürlich im entsprechenden Thread vom heroischen Schneidern berichten bzw. Fragen stellen, gibt ja extra einen für 2017/18.


#6#6#6


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn er ohnehin gewonnen hat, dann soll man ihn auch pflegen, mit Sofa, Schmökern, Schmorgericht und Speiseeis...
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang:
> 
> "Wenn es novembert im Gemüt,
> wenn nichts mehr funkelt, glimmt und glüht,
> dann hilft kein Gott und kein Gedicht,
> dann hilft dir nur ein Schmorgericht."
> 
> F. Eckenga, "Erste Herbsthilfe"



"...wenn das Wetter ist so greislich, dass du glaubst du sterbst, dann ist Herbst!"

Dieter Hildebrand


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zarte Poesie am Stammtisch, ja da bleibt man doch gerne sitzen, anstatt sich in den Regen zu bewegen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Zarte Poesie am Stammtisch, ja da bleibt man doch gerne sitzen, anstatt sich in den Regen zu bewegen.



Waaas? Ich nahm an, Du seiest schon seit Sonnenaufgang (was man zurzeit so nennt..) am Wasser als leuchtendes Beispiel bzw. bringst hoffnungsfrohe Kunde für die Tiefebenenangelei! Der Ansitz von Geomas ist nicht erfolgt.. nun ist Alles verloren...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Zarte Poesie am Stammtisch, ja da bleibt man doch gerne sitzen, anstatt sich in den Regen zu bewegen.



Glücklicherweise muss der "ernsthafte Angler" ja nicht unbedingt im Regen sitzen und den Windböen trotzen. Er kann auch, über seinen ganzen Krempel gebeugt, in der warmen Stube den Gedanken nachhängen und über bessere Tage, die kommen werden, sinnieren. Für mich haben solche contemplativen Momente auch ihren Reiz. Besonders wenn sie von einem guten Smoke und einem schönen Getränk begleitet werden. Dann verliert das triste Grau des Novembers auch viel von seiner Ungemütlichkeit. Wer gute Ideen gebären will, der muss auch ausreichend mit ihnen schwanger gehen wollen. #h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise muss der "ernsthafte Angler" ja nicht unbedingt im Regen sitzen und den Windböen trotzen. Er kann auch, über seinen ganzen Krempel gebeugt, in der warmen Stube den Gedanken nachhängen und über bessere Tage, die kommen werden, sinnieren. Für mich haben solche contemplativen Momente auch ihren Reiz. Besonders wenn sie von einem guten Smoke und einem schönen Getränk begleitet werden. Dann verliert das triste Grau des Novembers auch viel von seiner Ungemütlichkeit. Wer gute Ideen gebären will, der muss auch ausreichend mit ihnen schwanger gehen wollen. #h



Stimme Dir vollumfänglich zu.

Dummerweise ist das Wetter erheblich besser als von den online-Wetterfröschen vorhergesagt, bin einfach zu spät wach geworden (damit meine ich den schwachen Geist, nicht den blassen Body, der halbwegs rechtzeitig den Weg aus der Koje gefunden hat).


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Für mich haben solche contemplativen Momente auch ihren Reiz. Besonders wenn sie von einem guten Smoke und einem schönen Getränk begleitet werden.


Ihr seid immer noch beim Thema Hanf??


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr seid immer noch beim Thema Hanf??



Ja gibts denn jetzt schon Hanf-Brause?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich eine kleine Werkstatt statt der 4m^2 Kellerbutze hätte würde ich das auch öfter machen... so harre ich der Dinge die da kommen mögen. Bin am kränkeln, mein Angelkumpel hat Sprühwurst und hat abgesagt, das Wetter ist ähnlich freundlich wie Thomas wenn man ihm Fleisch vom Teller stibitzen möchte... ich kämpfe mit mir, denn wer weiss wann ich wieder los kann aber die endgültige Entscheidung wird morgen feüh gefällt


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja gibts denn jetzt schon Hanf-Brause?



Hopfen ist ein Gewächs aus der Hanffamilie


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

stimmt!!!!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na da lag ich ja wider Erwarten gar nicht so falsch. Hanf-Brause, ja, gerne, später am Tage.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und zurück zum Fischen: bin über eine (in meinen Augen) ungewöhnliche Montage gestolpert: 
https://youtu.be/FKUawew7zaY 
Paternoster mal ganz anders

Die einfachen Überhandknoten kommen mir persönlich fragwürdig vor, aber der Mann scheint ja ein alter Hase zu sein und würde die Montage sicher anders knüpfen, wenn er schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gefällt mir, weil so einfach..

Glaube schon dass das hält, weil auf den einfachen Knoten im Drill ja keine Last ist..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Ja, sehr einfach und schnell zu binden. Und der „Mann dahinter”, hab mal schnell das www durchforstet, ist in der Tat ein sehr erfahrener Angler.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Pfiffig, das Video! 
Denke ähnlich wie der Präsi, dass da ja am wenigsten  belastung herrscht. Wird ja keiner 200gr Körbe rausdonnern


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wird ja keiner 200gr Körbe rausdonnern



Keep it simple! Und solche riesen Futtereimer sind den Engländern ja eh ziemlich fremd.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Er, also Nick Larkin, fischt das Paternoster in einem anderen Video an der Kopfrute. Pole-Feedern mit einem zweiten „Gummizug” als Bißanzeiger. 
Sachen gibts, aber er weiß, was er tut.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ihr habt ja recht.. Ich hab auch meinen Frieden mit dem Tag gemacht. Heizung auf, Füsse hoch und beschaulich Vorfächer knüpfen und Sargbleie tunen...
 Wenn jetzt noch irgendwo irgendein Jules Verne Schinken laufen würde wäre es perfkt



geomas schrieb:


> Und zurück zum Fischen: bin über eine (in meinen Augen) ungewöhnliche Montage gestolpert:
> https://youtu.be/FKUawew7zaY
> Paternoster mal ganz anders



sehr elegante Montage, toll!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ... und Sargbleie tunen...



Wie stellst du das an?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

-Schwarz (oder braun, Grün etc.)sprühen, trocknen lassen, dämpfe einatmen,
-an einem Loch die Bohrung erweitern,
-gequetschte Wirbelöse einführen,
-an diesem Ende mit vorsichtigen Hammerschlägen die Wirbelöse im Blei einklemmen,

fertig ist ein schön frei gleitendes Blei am Wirbel zum EInklinken für Perle oder Paternoster, welches etwas mehr Bodenhaftung als ne Bomb hat. 
Münz- und Tellerbleie sind hier kaum zu bekommen, Sargbleie in allen Größen..

 Die Technologie für ne Pulverbeschichtung hab ich nicht, wär aber auch bissl viel Aufwand, mMn...


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich klopfe immer Birnenbleie flach.:m

Aber wenn man noch paar Särge rumliegen hat, warum nicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich klopfe immer Birnenbleie flach.:m
> 
> Aber wenn man noch Särge rumliegen hat,warum nicht.



 Stimmt- ist die bessere Methode! ..Aber nun bin ich auf der Sargbleischiene. Das sind die Farbdämpfe..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich mache mir leichte Würfelbleie mit dem Hammer aus Kugeln... leichter als 2 oz. sind sie ja kaum zu bekommen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch super Idee, Würfelbleie gibt's hier auch garnicht


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ach ihr habt ja recht.. Ich hab auch meinen Frieden mit dem Tag gemacht. Heizung auf, Füsse hoch und beschaulich Vorfächer knüpfen und Sargbleie tunen...
> Wenn jetzt noch irgendwo irgendein Jules Verne Schinken laufen würde wäre es perfkt



Inner Küche is immer angenehm...es ist warm, riecht lecker und satt wird man auch noch.
Einziger Nachteil man stinkt selbst wie nen Puma nach 9h Arbeit.
Aber egal...nachher kann ich wunderbar abschalten beim Instandsetzen einer old school-Rolle.:k


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang kugelförmige Dropshotbleie benutzt, weil deren Schnurbefestigung bei Hängern, in Gegensatz zu einem Knoten nachgibt. Kugeln rollen aber leichter über den Kies, wie es ein gleichschwerer Würfel tut. Zwei beherzte Hiebe mit dem Hammer und schon habe ich, was ich will. Oder halt einmal richtig draufzünden und es ist ein Tellerblei.

Nehmt dazu einen ordentlich schweren Hammer. Bei Blei gehts besser, wenn man einmal richtig zuhaut, statt ewig zu klöppeln. 

Wenn man sich als Unterlage einen kleinen Amboss, z.B. ein Stückchen Eisenbahnschiene, besorgt und den auf eine federnde Unterlage stellt, wird das mit der "ein Schlag pro Seite Methode" tauglich für die Etagenwohnung. Bevor die Nachbarn was mitbekommen, ist es auch schon vorbei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schraubstock geht auch, zumindest für Würfel ohne sich dabei verausgaben zu müssen.
Bei Tellern wirds dann etwas schwitziger :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Inner Küche is immer angenehm...es ist warm, riecht lecker und satt wird man auch noch.
> Einziger Nachteil man stinkt selbst wie nen Puma nach 9h Arbeit.
> Aber egal...nachher kann ich wunderbar abschalten beim Instandsetzen einer old school-Rolle.:k


 

 Aah... Antiquarische Rollen.. 3D Puzzle zum selberbauen.
 Unglücklicherweise bin ich begabter diese Puzzle zu mischen als sie zu lösen...|rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aah... Antiquarische Rollen.. 3D Puzzle zum selberbauen.
> Unglücklicherweise bin ich begabter diese Puzzle zu mischen als sie zu lösen...|rolleyes



Ist gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch wenn es an alten und älteren Ruten stilbrüchig ist, aber die alten "Kaffeemühlen" habe ich alle abgeschafft. Selbst mit allem Aufwand haben sie einen matten Schnureinzug und die Bremsen sind halt auch nur suboptimal. Bis auf die Pin habe ich alle abgestoßen. Nur hinter Glas habe ich noch ein, zwei Trümmer, die mich durch die Zeit begleitet haben. Die genießen ihren wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Alles andere muss arbeiten, leisten, oder gehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vollkommen ok, ich hab auch nur ein paar ausgesuchte hin und wieder im Einsatz.
Heutige Rollen sind da natürlich leistungsfähiger in fast allen Belangen.
Trotzdem mag ich die eine oder andere Haspel sehr gern noch fischen (vor allem die ganz kleinen Daiwas).
Alte Ruten verwende ich allerdings nicht mehr, die Dinger sind mir einfach zu klobig/schwer im Vergleich zu modernen Materialien.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Andal und du hättet Ruten gegen rollen tauschen sollen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine meistgefischte Rolle (also fürs Fried-Fischen) ist immer noch die alte Shakespeare 2200 II. 
Die Bremse ist zweifellos nicht mit modernen Rollen zu vergleichen, da sind viele heutige Billigrollen deutlich besser als die geliebte kleine Shakespeare.

Hab irgendwo noch ne ältere Shimano Aero Perfection 1010W (oder so ähnlich), auch ne sehr schöne kleine Rolle ohne den heute üblichen „Bling”. Prima (Heck-) Bremse und auch sonst fast perfekt fürs feinere Grundangeln.


----------



## axelfred

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

weils grad passt ich hab noch ne Abu Garcia cardinal 203i oder so... 
freilaufrolle die ganz schön klackert und rattrert kann man da iwas machen 
ich hab mich bis jetz noch nicht getraut dran rum zu schräubeln wegen dem freilauf bei meinen spinnrollen mach ich das eig regelmäsig


----------



## axelfred

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

achso is ne 105fr von vor ca 10 jahren löhnert sich das da noch was zu machen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



axelfred schrieb:


> achso is ne 105fr von vor ca 10 jahren löhnert sich das da noch was zu machen



Aufschrauben und einfach mal sehen, ob ganz offensichtlich etwas kaputt oder verschlissen ist, kann man ja mal.
Falls nur die sprichwörtliche Schraube locker ist - reparieren. Ansonsten wohl eher ein Fall für die Tonne.
Ist nicht überheblich gemeint, bin auch absolut kein Experte was Rollenüberholungen angeht.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andal und du hättet Ruten gegen rollen tauschen sollen



Ich bin froh, dass sich der ganze Verhau endlich gelichtet hat. Alleine die Wahl, was kommt mit ans Wasser war eine Mühsal.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo noch ne ältere Shimano Aero Perfection 1010W (oder so ähnlich), auch ne sehr schöne kleine Rolle ohne den heute üblichen „Bling”. Prima (Heck-) Bremse und auch sonst fast perfekt fürs feinere Grundangeln.



Die kleinen sind prima und machen ihre Arbeit tadellos .
Hab die bei mir aber auf den Matchruten.:q


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

wollt ihr evtl. mal nem Anfänger etwas beim Gerätekauf helfen?
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333188


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmm, die Temperaturen haben sich auf niedrigem Niveau stabilisiert, kein Regen für morgen avisiert, der Wasserstand fällt langsam (ist aber immer noch 50cm über dem Normwert, gut so, vermute ich) - vielleicht wage ich morgen noch mal einen Ansitz am Flüßchen, dessen Bewohner mir die letzten beiden Male die kalte schuppige Schulter gezeigt haben...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Halt die Flagge unseres Stammtisch oben! Ich habe mich heute auf der Couch verbarrikadiert. Großartig ä


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schonmal ein gutes gelingen geomas. 

Ab morgen heißt es wieder arbeiten, arbeiten, arbeiten

Werde aber versuchen auf der Arbeit bissel was zu basteln 

https://youtu.be/_kxVmsNgByM

Hoffe mal das ich die Zeit für finde


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Kochtopf & Xianeli - danke. Hoffentlich ist morgen früh mein Geist nicht noch schwächer als das Fleisch...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend, Jungs!

Ich war heut tatsächlich draussen, um die Mittagszeit an meiner Döbelstelle, später weiter flussaufwärts. Wetter war ja gnädig, aber der Fluss führte soviel Wasser wie nie zuvor, mit einem unheimlichen Druck. Den zweiten Teil des Planes (Schweres Abendliches Grundangeln mit Tauwurm) hab ich dann noch vor Dämmerungsbeginn abgebrochen: 80er(!) Blei blieb trotz eingegebenen Schnurbogen nicht liegen, die Spitzen meiner schweren Prügel (Schön mit Glocke) wibbelten wie 0,5oz Feederspitzen bei Sturm. Mit meinem Gerät und Erfahrungsstand war da kein sinnvolles Angeln möglich.
Aber beim mittäglichen Posenangeln gings, die strömungsarme Stelle war jetzt zwar auch in Bewegung, aber mit vorsichtiger Schnuraufnahme und -abgabe gings leidlich. Futtertaktik und Montage wie bereits beschrieben. Köder Früshstücksfleisch, gefärbt: "Wenn ich schon keine Fische fange, dann kann ich wenigstens auch meinen Zielfisch nicht fangen" 
War saukalt an den Fingern (Nachteil Centrepin!) und dutzende Leerdriften ohne einmal die Rute abzulegen (Armer Arm..), Aber der Mühe Lohn war ein schöner strammer 41er, der in der Strömung einen ordentlichen Zauber veranstaltete. Natürlich Kescher nicht zusammengebaut, so dass ich mit einer Hand schrauben musste und den Johnny mit der anderen kontrollieren. Der hat mir in der Zwischenzeit natürlich den ganzen Swim (=Spot) zusammengebrüllt, so das danach nix mehr ging.
Mit Zielfisch unter schwierigen Bedingungen entschneidert, was will man mehr! Ich bin sehr glücklich, und meinen inneren Schweinehund stopf ich aus und stell ihn mir aufs Klavier!
 Also Mut, Freunde, auch wenns kalt und grau und mies ist, Petrus (bzw. Zeno) ist mit den Beharrlichen und belohnt die Seinen,
Hg,
Euer Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Petri zum Zielfisch! Ein munterer 41er an der Pin hat sicher die Leerdriften vergessen lassen (also fast, siehe Bericht).
Und mit der Strömung beim versuchten Blautonnenfischen - irgendwann ist eben Schluß. Wenn man nur noch mit allerschwerstem Gerät fischen kann, machts doch keinen Spaß mehr.

Such für den inneren Schweinehund mal ein paar schöne Perlen als Augen raus, man hat ja doch eine gewisse Zeit miteinander verbracht ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Such für den inneren Schweinehund mal ein paar schöne Perlen als Augen raus, man hat ja doch eine gewisse Zeit miteinander verbracht ;-)



 Ich fürchte, er ist ein Wiedergänger...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...und wieder geschneidert...

Hab das Flüßchen erstmal von meiner Agenda gestrichen. Die Fische wollen einfach nicht beißen oder haben sich „verkrümelt”. 
Muß mal bei Niedrigwasser (heute war etwa ein halber Meter über Normal, weniger Wasser hatte ich bisher nie) den gut erreichbaren Teil der Strecke ablaufen und nach Features wie Kuhlen/Gumpen absuchen.
Bislang fehlt mir einfach die Ortskenntnis. 

Einen einzigen kräftigen Biß auf Tauwurm gabs, ich war wohl etwas zu ungeduldig mit dem Anschlag und hab ihn versemmelt.






Drama? Nö, aber wenigstens einen Fisch hätt ich gerne gehabt ;-)


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bist ja um ne Erfahrung reicher und hast dazu noch ein hammermäßiges Bild geschossen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer so schöne Fotos macht brauch keine Fische, er würde uns unbegabtere nur demütigen 

@Minimax: ordentlicher Döbel, schön dass dein Einsatz belohnt wurde! Dafür gibt es keine Fotos


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...und wieder geschneidert...
> 
> Hab das Flüßchen erstmal von meiner Agenda gestrichen.
> 
> Drama? Nö, aber wenigstens einen Fisch hätt ich gerne gehabt ;-)





hanzz schrieb:


> Bist ja um ne Erfahrung reicher und hast dazu noch ein hammermäßiges Bild geschossen.



 Wollt grad sagen, raffinierter Bildschnitt mit der Spiegelung,
 toll danke fürs teilen.
 Also, ich find Schneidern schlimm, und es gibt ne Grenze zwischen Hartnäckigkeit und Masochismus.
 Meine Lieblingsstelle werd ich auch weiter beackern, aber da stotterts jetzt ergebnismäßig auch, und von meinen Flüsschen werd ich mich in nächster Zeit auch fernhalten. Hatte ja geschrieben, dass die Vögel jetzt grad ausgeflogen sind, ähnlich wie bei Dir, oder die Bedungen ätzend. Alternativen.. Alternativen... vielleicht son ruhiger, tiefer Kanal? Oder Posenbau? Oder den Halen Liter Maden entferne, der mir offenbar in meinem Rucksack ausgelaufen ist?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Ich taste mich ran- beispielsweise hab ich den fotografiert. Nehm jetzt auch immer die Eos mit.  Aber ich merke, das mich das fotographieren beim Angeln stört, und die Dinge verkompliziert. Auch ne Schweinehund Angelegenheit. Und ehrlich: Meine Kompositionsfantasie reicht grad mal für "Döbel auf Kescher mit Centrepin" (Genreregel!) An Geomas Bildern sieht man hingegen, das er es mit Lust, Freude und Sachverstand betreibt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach Minimax, alles gut. Meinen Stil würde ich als "verwackelten Aal im Kescher der auch als LochNessMonsterDouble durchgehen würde" beschreiben. Hab bei ner richtigen kamera viel zu viel angst sie mit futter/wasser/schleim zu vernichten


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gegen meine Fotos sind alle anderen Meisterwerke. Da bin ich mehr als talentfrei.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Gegen meine Fotos sind alle anderen Meisterwerke. Da bin ich mehr als talentfrei.



Du hast ja auch alle Hände voll zu tun die Fische ins Bild zu halten, deswegen delegierst du ;D


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es sind ja auch die Stimmungsvollen Landschaftsaufnahmen, die das besondere ausmachen. Und da muss man sich halt auch Zeit für nehmen und sich konzentrieren, sich bewegen.
 Eigentlich sollte man mal ne Fototour -jetzt ohne "Publikationsgedanken" an seinem Gewässer ganz ohne Angelzeugs (und damit meine ich sogar Spinnangel) machen- wer weiss, was einem da so alles auffällt.

 Und fürs Frühjahr werd ich mir einen Minikescher und ein massstabsgetreues Modell meiner Pin basteln, damit die Fische größer aussehen.|rolleyes
 ..und die Blanks mit Leim bestreichen, damit die verdammten Eisvögel stillhalten!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch alle Hände voll zu tun die Fische ins Bild zu halten, deswegen delegierst du ;D



Mein Best Buddy hat sich jetzt eine vorzügliche Bridge Kamera, inklusive Stativ und Fernauslöser, zugelegt. In der Hoffnung das er dann keine mies geknipsten Bilder mehr von mir und ich keine armen Handyfotos von ihm habe. Und ganz wichtig, er hat Talent! |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, mit dem Fotografieren klappts bei mir besser als beim Angeln ;-)
War schönes Seitenlicht heute, fast schon winterlich tief, die Sonne.

Einen tiefen Kanal gibts in der Nähe nicht, die Angelstellen der vor der Haustür liegenden Unterwarnow incl. Stadthafen sind auch im Winter zu überlaufen, aber an der Oberwarnow gibts dem Vernehmen nach ein paar tiefe Stellen, die ich mal erkunden muß oder sollte.

Ansonsten fand ich das Schneidern bei meinen letzten Trips nicht „schlimm”, noch nicht mal ärgerlich. Es ruft eher Zweifel an meinen Fähigkeiten hervor.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Es ruft eher Zweifel an meinen Fähigkeiten hervor.


das ist ja das Schlimme!

 Aber mal was technisches. Die meisten hier setzen ja -mit Recht- auf leichtes Grundangeln, ob mit oder ohne Körbchen, quiver oder Swingtip.

 Dem möchte ich mich ja nun auch annähren, nicht zuletzt weil in Literatur und Netz dies als die klassische Wintermethode auf bessere Friedfische gilt- zumindest am Fluss: Die trägen Johnnies bevorzugen halt langsame/statische Köder.

 Ich kann das aber nicht mit dem gegenwärtigen Zustand "meiner" kleinen Fliessgewässer in Deckung bringen:
 Strömung zu stark, Wasserstand zu hoch, ein Hänger ist eigentlich die Regel.

 Abgesehen von der Bissfrequenz bzw. Anwesenheit unserer Beute: Wie geht Ihr als Ledgerspezialisten mit den technischen Hürden des leichten Grundangels in dieser Jahreszeit um?
 Was hat sich an Euren (FLiess)Gewässern innerhalb der letzten, sagnwima, 4 Wochen geändert, und wie reagiert ihr darauf?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Gute Frage! Geändert an meinen Fließgewässern hat sich in erster Linie der Bewuchs: weniger Kraut-Hänger (oder leichter lösbare) durch absterbendes Kraut, dafür mehr pflanzliches Treibgut in der Schnur.
Mit der Strömung ists es so ne Sache: mit zwei SSGs am Link ist es nicht getan. Und hält das Blei (habe zuletzt 10-15g benutzt) am Grund, bleibt noch der Druck auf die Schnur mit entsprechendem Schnurbogen.
Bei der Bißerkennung (haha, Bisse, da war doch mal was, ich erinnere mich dunkel) meistens wohl kein großes Problem, weil die Fließwasser-Bisse ja meistens etwas entschlossener kommen als an einem ruhigen Teich.
Die ganz harte Strömung meide ich, da müßte ich kräftigere Ruten einsetzen, als mir angesichts der zu erwartenden Fischgröße behagt.

Ansonsten setzte ich wegen der tendenziell stärkeren Trübung (eher erfolglos) auf auffällige Köder - Tauwurm oder Made wegen der Eigenbewegung, Mais (erfolglos) wegen des optischen Reizes, versuchsweise Lakritz wegen des starken Duftes/Aromas (ich kann es nicht nachweisen, bin aber davon überzeugt, das dieses Zeugs eine richtige Aromaspur im Wasser abgibt).
Brotflocke sollte ich unbedingt im herbstlichen Fluß testen, auch wegen Aroma+optischem Reiz.

Beim Thema Füttern bin ich etwas ratlos, Madenkorb ist eine Option (evtl. mit Wurmstückchen als Aromaspender statt Maden drin), ansonsten hab ich eher Liquidized Bread im Drahtkorb oder lose benutzt. Mashed Bread ist sicher eine klassische Lösung, aber bei Grundfutter (Ballen/Bällchen oder im Korb) kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.


PS: Bin natürlich absolut kein Ledger-Spezialist; angel nur gerne mit der Grundrute und dies etwas klassischer als die Feederprofis.



PPS: Ach so, Winterangeln (so weit ist es ja noch nicht) wird ja häufig mit superdünnen Vorfächern und kleinsten Haken assoziiert. Hab ich im trüben und relativ schnell fließenden Flüßchen kurz probiert und sofort wieder verworfen. Mehr Bisse gab es auch nicht, dafür endeten erheblich mehr Hänger mit Vorfachbruch. Und auch kleine Fische haben im Oktober beherzt große Köder an entsprechend großen Haken genommen.
Im Stillwasser oder langsam strömenden Kanal mag das ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss eingestehen, dass ich es in den letzten Wochen gar nicht auf die Art und Weise probiert habe. Ich war immer (noch) hinter den Zandern her.

Was mir an kleineren Fließgewässern zur Verfügung steht, hat leider sehr wenig Struktur. Da suche ich mir dann die eher langweiligen Stellen mit gleichmäßiger Strömung und möglichst tiefen Rinnen.

Köder sind dann die üblichen Verdächtigen und beim Füttern setze ich auch wenige, aber gleichmäßige Gaben von Hakenköder.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> . Da suche ich mir dann die eher langweiligen Stellen mit gleichmäßiger Strömung und möglichst tiefen Rinnen.


Das liest sich doch aber, als ob man da dann prima Posen treiben lassen könnte?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann/könnte man wohl. Aber ab einer bestimmten Temperatur ist es nach meiner Erfahrung einfach erfolgreicher, wenn man den Köder stationär anbietet.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

aah, ok.. danke..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann/könnte man wohl. Aber ab einer bestimmten Temperatur ist es nach meiner Erfahrung einfach erfolgreicher, wenn man den Köder stationär anbietet.



Wobei natürlich ledgern und erstmal dabei behilflich sind etwaige Gumpen und Gräben Unterwasser aufzuspüren wo man dann seinen köder stationär anbieten kann.
Das A und O beim Winterangeln ist Gewässerkenntnis


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das A und O beim Winterangeln ist Gewässerkenntnis...



...Geduld, Demut und heisser Tee!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

und handgestrickte Wollsocken....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei natürlich ledgern und erstmal dabei behilflich sind etwaige Gumpen und Gräben Unterwasser aufzuspüren wo man dann seinen köder stationär anbieten kann.
> Das A und O beim Winterangeln ist Gewässerkenntnis



Seh ich auch so.
Fehlende Gewässerkenntnis ist vermutlich auch der Hauptgrund für mein Schneidern am Flüßchen. Will das Gewässer bei Niedrigwasser (okay, normaler Wasserstand reicht vermutlich schon bei dem Mini-Fluß) mal nach Gumpen, Gräben...  absuchen.
Und mit der kleinen Kamera interessante Stellen „kartieren”.

Jetzt hat das keinen Sinn, Wasser immer noch recht trüb und einen halben Meter über Normal. Zum Ausloten ganzer Strecken ist der Fluß dann doch zu lang.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit nem Hund geht das ganz gut - Ball eingeschmissen und wenn der Hund schwimmen muss ist es tiefer als die Risthöhe des Tieres - klappt natürlich mit nem Schäferhund besser als mit einem Chihuahua #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ha, nen Hund hab ich leider nicht. 
Aber ne alte 6m-Teleskopstippe (unberingt), die werd ich wohl als „Grundsucher-Rute” zum Einsatz bringen, sollte für das Flüßchen reichen. 
Im Sommer sind vermutlich Badelatschen und eine Skala auf meinen Storchenbeinen vollkommen ausreichend ;-)


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nach 2 Wochen Hochseeangeln auf LL, musste ich doch nochmal bei mir "vor der Haustür" gucken, ob es noch Fischies in der Weser gibt!?!

Der Wasserstand schon mal alles andere als "normal". So ca. 1m über "normal". Was die ganze Sache nicht gerade vereinfacht hat. Guter Rat ist teuer. Naja mal schauen, ob die Buhnen, die ich im Frühjahr bevorzuge, auch im Herbst klappen? Nein, nicht einen einzigen Biss!!! Schneider war ich trotzdem nicht, da ein kleiner Hecht sich wohl zu nah am Haken rumgetrieben hat. Huch, da zappelt ja was am Haken, mein Erstaunen war sehr groß, als der Kleine zum Vorschein kam!!! 

Nach etwa 2 Stunden in 2 verschiedenen Buhnen ohne Biss, dachte ich mir, etwas Strömung vielleicht? Aber auch hier war leider nichts. Nach 45min wieder umgezogen.

Einen Versuch starte ich noch. Eine bei dem Wasserstand nicht sehr einfache Buhne, da sehr viel Treibgut drinn rumschwimmt, aber halt sehr tief. Das sollte sich dann als Treffer erweisen, denn schon nach etwa 10min. gab es den ersten Biss und ein schönes Rotauge von 35cm lag im Kescher. Weitere 5min. später noch ein Biss. Diesmal noch etwas größer mit 37cm. 

2 na gut 3 wunderbare Fische an einem schönen Herbsttag!!! Es war zwar viel Suchen angesagt, aber wie Ihr auch schon erwähntet, Gewässerkenntnis ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer mit noch mehr Gewässerkenntnis!!!

An der Montage ändert sich bei mir ja nicht viel. 5m Rute, 2gr. Pose, 16er Haken mit 12er Vorfach und 2 Maden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario und schön von dir zu lesen! Dachte schon, du hättest dem Friedfischen entsagt 
Klingt nach zwei schönen Angeltripps - wobei ich den Fisch gant rechts ad hoc für einen Döbel halten würde - nochmals Petri Heil und Danke fürs teilen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jo, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri! Das sind doch tolle Rotaugen, ich werd richtig neidisch ;-)
PS: 5m-Rute - ne Bolo oder wie hast Du gefischt?

PPS: Hast Du Maden lose gefüttert oder Grundfutter verwendet?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch!

Ja ist eine Bolo. Etwas Grundfutter aus Paniermehl und Vanillezucker mit Maden dazu. Das Paniermehl ist allerdings "Gastroqualität", das ist etwas schwerer als Handelsübliches.

Morgen nochmal einen Versuch starten. 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Plötzen.
Petri Heil!#6


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was macht denn der te?
Hat der sich zurückgezogen wegen der Erstellungseiner Website?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nach 2 Wochen Hochseeangeln auf LL, musste ich doch nochmal bei mir "vor der Haustür" gucken, ob es noch Fischies in der Weser gibt!?!
> 
> 
> Gruß Mario



Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zu den schönen Fischen



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wobei ich den Fisch gant rechts ad hoc für einen Döbel halten würde



Es handelt sich nach meinem Dafürhalten um ein prächtiges, blitzsauberes Rotauge, allerdings verrät der leidend-genervte Gesichtsausdruck schon ein döbeliges Temperament


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario - danke für die Info. Bolo-Angeln hab ich bislang noch nicht probiert.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Werd morgen wohl mal einen Versuch im Stillwasser wagen. Geplant ist eine Visite bei einem Teich, in dem die kampfstarke Karpfen-Jugend meinen leichten Swingtips bereits alles abverlangt hat (teilweise sind sie Sieger geblieben).
Will deshalb mit kräftigerem Gerät agieren, mal sehen, ob die Friedfische im Stillwasser noch an Leckerlis interessiert sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Es handelt sich nach meinem Dafürhalten um ein prächtiges, blitzsauberes Rotauge, allerdings verrät der leidend-genervte Gesichtsausdruck schon ein döbeliges Temperament



Ich ging tatsächlich vor allem nach dem Blick. Bei Fotos tue ich mich oft schwer, in freier Wildbahn fällt es mir deutlich  leichter


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, die meisten Fische sind "live" eigentlich unverwechselbar, auf Photos wird's häufig schwer. Seit meinem altklugen Post von grade hab ich voll Angst das Andal oder ein anderer Friedfischzwölfender sich meldet und das "prächtige Rotauge" als Aland entlarvt...#t

 Die Antworten auf die Taktikfrage bestärken mich jedenfalls  viel, viel mobiler zu werden um neue Stellen auszukundschaften und zu erschliessen. 
 Das heisst wesentlich leichteres Gepäck, Tasche statt Rucksack, Ansitzkissen statt Stuhl. Keine "Köderapotheke."  Eine Rute, kein Futteral. Und zunächst bei meiner Posenmethode zu bleiben, bis das Wasser sich etwas beruhigt hat.


----------



## Allround-Angler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Seit meinem altklugen Post von grade hab ich voll Angst das Andal oder ein anderer Friedfischzwölfender sich meldet und das "prächtige Rotauge" als Aland entlarvt...#t


Terence Drill ist doch sicher auch ein "Friedfischzwölfender" und sagt auch Rotaugen|rolleyes.
Dem würde ich mich auch anschließen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Grundsätzlich möchte ich drauf hinweisen, dass der Begriff "Friedfischzwölfender" sehr viel schönes hat. Ich bin eher das friedfischkalb


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich sehe da auch ein sehr schönes Rotauge.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ob Zwölfender (@Angesprochene: Das war natürlich lieb und respektvoll gemeint), Kälber, Bachen, Kitze, ich war grad im Kaufmannsladen und hab einen Tip für uns alle:

Da gibt's ja immer diese Tchibo Ecken, und die bieten grade Thermounterwäsche fürn schmalen Taler (19,95) an. Die hab ich seit einigen Jahren, und die ist absolut top und sehr empfehlenswert. Hat auch extra Nierenwärmer, gute Qualität und hält wirklich warm.
Ich mass mir da ein Urteil an, denn ich bin leider so ne Art menschliche Stabheuschrecke und wirklich ein leidenschaftlicher Frierer.
Also Freunde, wenn ihr noch Bedarf für die kalte Jahreszeit habt, bedenkenlos zugreifen!


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rotauge-ohne Zweifel #6


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ob Zwölfender (@Angesprochene: Das war natürlich lieb und respektvoll gemeint), Kälber, Bachen, Kitze, ich war grad im Kaufmannsladen und hab einen Tip für uns alle:
> 
> Da gibt's ja immer diese Tchibo Ecken, und die bieten grade Thermounterwäsche fürn schmalen Taler (19,95) an. Die hab ich seit einigen Jahren, und die ist absolut top und sehr empfehlenswert. Hat auch extra Nierenwärmer, gute Qualität und hält wirklich warm.f rückfrage
> Ich mass mir da ein Urteil an, denn ich bin leider so ne Art menschliche Stabheuschrecke und wirklich ein leidenschaftlicher Frierer.
> Also Freunde, wenn ihr noch Bedarf für die kalte Jahreszeit habt, bedenkenlos zugreifen!


Aber die führen nur kindergrössen!
Auf rückfragen haben die mir damals geantwortet, ich gehörte nicht zu ihrer klientell
Au


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schnauze voll brauch ne neue Brille


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber die führen nur kindergrössen!
> Auf rückfragen haben die mir damals geantwortet, ich gehörte nicht zu ihrer klientell
> Au



Ach du ärmster.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber die führen nur kindergrössen!
> Auf rückfragen haben die mir damals geantwortet, ich gehörte nicht zu ihrer klientell
> Au



Ich hab zgegeben nur M oder L gesehen. Andrerseits: Ab einer gewissen, ähm, Größe friert man wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so leicht. öchöm.
 Unabhängig vom Produkt und seinen Qualitäten: Wenn die Dir wortwortlich so geantwortet haben, ist das von boykottwürdiger Unhöflichkeit.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schnauze voll brauch ne neue Brille


Bin auch gerade auf der suche :q



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Was haltet ihr hier von....könnte man auch gut mal am Wasser gebrauchen*_
> 
> #h


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab zgegeben nur M oder L gesehen. Andrerseits: Ab einer gewissen, ähm, Größe friert man wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so leicht. öchöm.
> Unabhängig vom Produkt und seinen Qualitäten: Wenn die Dir wortwortlich so geantwortet haben, ist das von boykottwürdiger Unhöflichkeit.



Genauso sehe ich das auch!
Kaufe seit dem nix mehr von dem laden!
Auch keinen Kaffee


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber die führen nur kindergrössen!


Das ist auch_* immer *_mein Problem 
Kleidung....oben rum brauch ich XXXL und unten rum wird`s kleiner  ..da reicht XL :m

#h


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Das ist auch_* immer *_mein Problem
> Kleidung....oben rum brauch ich XXXL und unten rum wird`s kleiner  ..da reicht XL :m
> 
> #h


Au ha.
Wenn das nicht mal was fürn Ferkelfahnder ist.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

XXXL brauch ich nur für die Ohren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Das ist auch_* immer *_mein Problem
> Kleidung....oben rum brauch ich XXXL und unten rum wird`s kleiner  ..da reicht XL :m
> 
> #h



FERKELALARM!

Da ich fleissig mitschwanger war habe ich mittlerweile ein Gravitationsfeld in dem kleinere fette Männer um mich kreisen... unter XXL brauche ich kein Oberteil anzuprobieren, wenn ich eines meiner heissgeliebten Metalshirts anziehe blitzt die Plautze unterm Rand...  vielleicht esse ich 2018 nur das was ich gefangen habe, dann habe ich spätestens mitte Februar Idealgewicht


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit den großen findest du bei denenen e xix 

Die haben sich jetzt eh mehr auf damenmode verlegt!


Die kaufen alles, auch wenn zwei grössen zu klein ist, sorry!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> XXXL brauch ich nur für die Ohren.


 
 Dann Vorsicht beim Fliegenfischen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dann Vorsicht beim Fliegenfischen!



Deshalb hab ichs nie probiert.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich gehöre zwar immer noch nicht zur Tchibo-Zielgruppe, aber Klamotten einkaufen geht jetzt wieder deutlich leichter. Seit August 2015 habe ich bis jetzt 42 kg weg.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zwar immer noch nicht zur Tchibo-Zielgruppe, aber Klamotten einkaufen geht jetzt wieder deutlich leichter. Seit August 2015 habe ich bis jetzt 42 kg weg.



Wie hast du das geschafft? Low carb, Magenband, Amputation von gliedmaßen...?


----------



## honeybee

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft? Low carb, Magenband, Amputation von gliedmaßen...?



5kg würden mir schon reichen......
Das sind die, die ich seit Mai zugenommen habe als ich aufhörte zu rauchen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist eigentlich recht einfach. Regelmäßig und sehr langsam essen. Vor allem sehr wenig Beilagen und lieber ein Stück Fleisch mehr.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach Leute,
 ich komm von der anderen Seite. Über 5kg mehr wär ich schon glücklich. #c Neulich hab ich mich in meinem Thermoanzug verlaufen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...und mich wurmts, wenn meine Lieblingsjeans (Größe 28/34) plötzlich wegen Hüftgold nicht mehr passen wollen ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..... #c Neulich hab ich mich in meinem Thermoanzug verlaufen.



Oh, das ist bitter.

 Wenn ich könnte, würde ich dir gerne so 5 - 10 Kg abgeben.


----------



## honeybee

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ach Leute,
> ich komm von der anderen Seite. Über 5kg mehr wär ich schon glücklich. #c Neulich hab ich mich in meinem Thermoanzug verlaufen.



Wie alt bist Du denn wenn ich fragen darf?

Als ich jung war :q hatte ich ne Kleidergröße 32!!!!!!!
Dann kamen 2 Kinder (jetzt 23 und 20) und dann irgendwann die Kilos.

Und irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, das die Klamotten alle an Asiatischen Frauen gemessen werden. 
Ich bin nicht klein und nicht dick.....aber XL ist schon ne Nummer


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...und mich wurmts, wenn meine Lieblingsjeans (Größe 28/34) plötzlich wegen Hüftgold nicht mehr passen wollen ;-)


 
 Oh, da bist Du auch betroffen



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Oh, das ist bitter.
> 
> Wenn ich könnte, würde ich dir gerne so 5 - 10 Kg abgeben.



 Jaha, deswegen ist angeln auch gut. Man kommt zur Ruhe, frische Luft macht Appetit (so heisst es jedenfalls), Entschleunigung...
 Natürlich alles Ratschläge von Leuten, die nicht wissen wie spannend eine dippende Pose sein kann|rolleyes
 Andrerseits: An nem guten Angeltag rauch ich max ne halbe Schachtel!:vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wie alt bist Du denn wenn ich fragen darf?



 Ich hab noch ein paar Tage als 39er vor mir. Wird sich also auch nix mehr ändern. Aber das Gefühl der Unverwundbarkeit schwindet so mitte dreissig. 
 Ist natürlich auch unvernünftige Lebensführung dabei, aber auch viel Disposition.


----------



## honeybee

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein paar Tage als 39er vor mir. Wird sich also auch nix mehr ändern. Aber das Gefühl der Unverwundbarkeit schwindet so mitte dreissig.
> Ist natürlich auch unvernünftige Lebensführung dabei, aber auch viel Disposition.



Naja aber sei auch froh drüber.....
Je weniger du auf den Rippen hast, um so weniger werden Deine Gelenke beansprucht.

Wenn man allerdings mal schwer erkrankt, sind ein paar kg mehr ganz nützlich. Nerven tut es aber in "Gesund Zeiten" trotzdem


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



honeybee schrieb:


> Naja aber sei auch froh drüber.....
> Je weniger du auf den Rippen hast, um so weniger werden Deine Gelenke beansprucht.



 Auch wahr. Wegen Überlastung wird meine Pumpe nie schlappmachen, und ausserdem ist Chris Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name etc..) auch son langes Elend: Und der fischt Splitcanes!

 Und allgemein ist unsere Körperwahrnehmung durch diese Bilderflut und Übermenschen-Elben völlig verdreht. Um euch Frauen tuts mir leid. Tochter von ner Nachbarin hat jetzt schlimmste (eingebildete) Probleme durch diesen ganzen durchgedrehten Schönheitsidealscheixx.


----------



## honeybee

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Um euch Frauen tuts mir leid. Tochter von ner Nachbarin hat jetzt schlimmste (eingebildete) Probleme durch diesen ganzen durchgedrehten Schönheitsidealscheixx.



Wieso um UNS?
Wer sich diesem Wahn hingibt, ist selber schuld.
Eigentlich müsste so etwas verboten werden, da sich viele pubertäre Jugendliche daran messen und gerade in dieser Lebensphase für so nen Mist empfänglich sind.

Mich wurmen die 5kg auch......aber wieso soll ich mich jetzt quälen? Mein LAG hat nen schlechteren BMI, daran muss ich ihn bei manchen Lästereien immer mal erinnern 

Es ist aber echt so......vor 20 Jahren wäre es ne M gewesen damit es bequem ist, jetzt ist es XL. 
Das macht Dir erstmal ein schlechtes Gewissen. Und viele lassen sich davon beeinflussen

Achja...ich mache da kein Geheimnis draus.....wieso auch. 175cm und 78kg

Nachtrag:
Euch Männern, oder vielen, gefallen aber doch diese Magermodels. 
Es muss ja Nachfrage vorhanden sein, sonst wäre doch dieser Wahn nicht so extrem.
Ist doch wie bei allem.....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, ich find schon, dass dieser Druck und grundloses schlechtes Gewissen eher auf den Frauen lastet (War aber schon immer so, warum wohl? Im Holland des 17ten Jahrhunderts mussten sich Ehefrauen bestimmt fragen lassen:"hast du schon wieder abgenommen?").
 Wobei die Männer jetzt auch ihr Fett abkriegen: wenn ich diese Karottenhochwasserhöschen sehe, und diese KurzarmJacketts.. furchtbar und quälerisch)

 Mrs. Minimax geht mit dem Thema auch entspannt und selbstbewusst um. Und wenn sie doch mal unzufrieden ist,
 summ ich halt "wonderful tonight" Wirkt wunder.:k

 Das ist ja das schöne beim ANgeln: Da beurteilt man niemanden nach seinem Aussehen, sondern wie teuer das Täckel ist


----------



## honeybee

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schöne beim ANgeln: Da beurteilt man niemanden nach seinem Aussehen, sondern wie teuer das Täckel ist



Mindestens genau so schlimm.... wenn nicht sogar noch viel viel viel viel viel schlimmer :q
Nur weil jemand nen Maybach Exelero fährt, kann er noch lange nicht rückwärts einparken


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich recht einfach. Regelmäßig und sehr langsam essen. Vor allem sehr wenig Beilagen und lieber ein Stück Fleisch mehr.



Langsam und regelmäßig - da haben wir das Problem :-/
Bei mir eher hastig und  wenn dann viel


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Nascherei ist das Grundübel, deshalb verfütter ich die Lakritzschnecken auch an die Plötz, denen gönn ich ein paar Pfund mehr von ganzem Herzen ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Euch Männern, oder vielen, gefallen aber doch diese Magermodels.
> Es muss ja Nachfrage vorhanden sein, sonst wäre doch dieser Wahn nicht so extrem.
> Ist doch wie bei allem.....


 
 Ja, und da zeigen wir Männer uns ebenso als Sklaven des Zeitgeschmacks: Wären Dicke Frauen "in" wie z.B. in der Frühen Neuzeit Europas, Im Pazifikraum oder im Paläolithikum, würden die Frauen getriezt, die nicht diesem Ideal entsprächen.
 Das Schönheitsideal ist immer das, was "selten" ist, schwer zu erreichen und somit kostbar und letztlich auch ökonomisch begrenzt.
 Dies zeigt aber die wahre Tragödie: Frauen werden seit der Steinzeit als Prestigeobjekte behandelt: Habe ich eine (nach den Massstäben meiner Zeit) "schöne" Frau, bin ich wer. Das hat sich noch nicht grundlegend geändert.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Langsam und regelmäßig - da haben wir das Problem :-/
> Bei mir eher hastig und wenn dann viel





geomas schrieb:


> Die Nascherei ist das Grundübel, deshalb verfütter ich die Lakritzschnecken auch an die Plötz, denen gönn ich ein paar Pfund mehr von ganzem Herzen ;-)



Little and often.. Das ist doch die Topanfütterstrategie! Wobei.. Da kann ich nur für Maden sprechen..

Wenn ich Trottingberichte der letzten 50 Jahre aus England lese, die Little and often propagieren, dann heisst es meist 
2 Pints in vier Stunden verheizen. Also nen Liter, circa.

Ich glaub, es gab einfach nen Übersetzungsfehler, der unterschiedlichen Madenkulturen geschuldet ist:
Drüben werden die Literweise gekauft, hier haebn wir Holzwolledöschen in denen sich 47 Maden aufhalten (-12 Castern, -8Schluffen)
 Wenn die Little sagen meinen die ganz was anderes. Da geht's auch darum Uckeln einfach sattzufüttern damit die sich verziehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Little and often - ich werds morgen wohl zum 1. Mal mit der Method probieren. Da ist dann hoffentlich weniger mehr. Ist aber auch Stillwasser, kann man nicht mit einem relativ schnell fließenden Fluß vergleichen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie wärs ausserdem mit ner Posenrute, klienem Waggler  bzw. Stillwater blue etc.. mit zwei Maden nebenher,weisst, so halbrechts, wo das Schilf anfängt, mit der Madenschleuder oder tischtennisballgroßen Bällchen zu erreichen, garnicht im tiefen oder Zammataromäßig rausgefeuert. Das könnte den Schneiderbann brechen. 
 Also, könnt ich mir Vorstellen, aber in diesen Zeiten st nix sicher

 Und die dicken kommen dann am Methode. Welcher Hakenköder?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie wärs ausserdem mit ner Posenrute, klienem Waggler  bzw. Stillwater blue etc.. mit zwei Maden nebenher,weisst, so halbrechts, wo das Schilf anfängt, mit der Madenschleuder oder tischtennisballgroßen Bällchen zu erreichen, garnicht im tiefen oder Zammataromäßig rausgefeuert. Das könnte den Schneiderbann brechen.
> Also, könnt ich mir Vorstellen, aber in diesen Zeiten st nix sicher
> 
> Und die dicken kommen dann am Methode. Welcher Hakenköder?



An die Schilfkante soll das Method-Dingens, Hakenköder Dosenmais am Haar oder Kombo echter-/Gummi-Mais. 






Foto vom Oktober, der Schilfgürtel ist nicht wie ne Mauer, sondern eine sehr gute Zuflucht für gehakte Fische.
Deshalb das etwas gröbere Gerät.

Die Swingtip kommt mit für das etwas filigranere Fischen, die Matche bleibt im Haus. 
Stillwater blue oder ihr Nachfolger Glowtip Antenna werden an einem anderen Tag zum Einsatz kommen. Oder mal die Mini-Onion, eine schöne Alternative zu den ganz kleinen Crystals.
Wobei mir zuletzt ja auch Middy's Tench stepped Waggler gut gefallen hat und die Driftbeater sind ohnehin ne Klasse für sich. Aber da entscheide ich mich an einem anderen Tag... ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

_sans_ Maden? njäm, njäm...

 Wollt jetzt keinen Posologiebattle starten. Ich möchte im winter Pfauen- und Stachelschweinposen basteln und so diesem Terminologieirrsin zu entgehen.
 Aber auch so: Bei der Stelle und dem Plan kann kaum was schiefgehen. Jetzt hab ich plötlich unheimlich Lust auf meine kleinen Rotaugenpiranhateiche. Petri Dir!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> _sans_ Maden?



Hab ich dabei. Deutlich rechts, nicht im Bild, gibt es eine Art Landzunge mit (jetzt sicher rottem) Kraut davor im etwas tieferen Wasser. Die Stelle würde sich anbieten für einen kleinen Madenkorb an der Schwingspitzrute.
Aber mal sehen, wie es kommt, werde operativ entscheiden...


Danke, Minimax. Ich mach morgen mal ein Bild von ein paar Posen, die genau richtig sind für Deine kleinen rotäugigen Gierschlunde.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Aber mal sehen, wie es kommt, werde operativ entscheiden...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Schneller Einzelfahrer oder Geleitzug, du bist gerüstet. Petri (Zeno), viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, dann ist MF, oder eine leichte Festbleimontage mit einem PVA nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung. Wenn dir der Platz reicht, kannst du nebenbei immer noch eine leichte Liftmontage mit Maden auslegen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfach nur so... Posenbilder sind immer hübsch...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Noch ein paar Schwimmer...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Einfach nur so... Posenbilder sind immer hübsch...


Was sind das rechts für Knubbeldinger?
Sinn, Zweck??


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das sind Posen, sie dienen zur Bissanzeige beim Angeln...|rolleyes

SCNR 
Ich, mit meinem begrenzten Posenwissen, interpretiere sie als vorgebleite Waggler und würde die auch so fischen, der antennenknubbel dürfte dem Auftrieb dienen um bei Hebebissen zu unterstützen aber das ist jetzt eher Richtung Spekulation#c


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielleicht hat Andal versehentlich "sonstiges" fotografiert??


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alter Verwalter habt ihr Meter gemacht.....|bigeyes

In der Nachtschicht is ja mehr los als am Tag.:q:q

Die knubbeligen Posen sind ne Art neumoderne Pelletwaggler.

Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Die Methode funktioniert an englischen commercials weitaus besser als hierzulande und ist für mich deshalb von nachrangiger Bedeutung.:q

Hast die die hübschen Posen selbstgebastelt Andal?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu eurem Thema Körpergewicht reduzieren/erhöhen könnt ihr ja nen extra Trööt aufmachen.
Ich kann da jede Menge zu beitragen falls es wen ernsthaft interessiert - denn weder das Eine noch das Andere ist wirklich schwer.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was sind das rechts für Knubbeldinger?
> Sinn, Zweck??



Das sind Middy Margin Waggler, die durchaus nicht nur an Commercials funktionieren. Beinahe restlos vorbebleite Posen, für die man nur noch ein winziges Bleischrot benötigt, damit der Köder nach unten sinkt. Ich benutze sie sehr gerne, wenn es nicht tiefer als 1 m ist. So kann man sehr diskret und trotzdem gut sichtbar für den Angler anbieten...


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klar kann man so damit angeln aber das "pellet waggler fishing" als Methode zu den Knubbelposen funktioniert nunmal an commercials weitaus besser als unseren naturnahen Seen.
Gedacht sind die ja eigentlich dafür dass ständig Pelltes um die Pose gefüttert werden und während das Geplätscher an überbesetzten Karpfenpuffs die Fische anlockt, verscheucht es sie an naturnahen, dünn besetzten Gewässern eher - besonders wenn es flach ist.

Hier biste besser beraten erst zu füttern und dann ruhig auf nen Biss zu warten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer sagt dir denn, wie und mit was ich beim Einsatz dieser Posen füttere, oder überhaupt füttere!?

Ich nutze die Dinger z.B. auch als Bissanzeiger für kleine Köderfische, die ich ganz und gar ohne zusätzliches Blei am Grund ablege. Eine Verwendung die meilenweit ab von der eigentlichen Idee ist und die bestens funktioniert. 

So kann man auch einen schönen Wurm ganz unbeschwert den Schleien präsentieren. Man muss nur über die Kataloginformationen hinaus experimentieren, dann geht viel mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klar aber dafür gehen ja auch fast alle anderen Posen irgendwie.:m

Der Zweck dieser Spezialposen ist ja eigentlich ein anderer und nur darauf bezog ich mich.
Ging ja mehr oder weniger auch darum Thomas zu erklären wofür solche Teile gedacht sind als dir die Zweckentfremdung zu vermiesen.#g#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Pelletwaggler habe ich auch noch 12 Stück herumzuliegen. Nicht ein einziges Mal mit gefischt, aber ich bin mir sicher das diese Pose im Sommer am Rotfederngewässer durchaus seinen nutzen hat.

Schöne an diesen Pelletwagglern, ohne den kleinen "Futterkorb" am Gewinde hat man einen einfachen Stick zum Fischen im Fluss!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klar, machen kann man vieles.

Wo warst du denn so lange? Angeln???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Klar, machen kann man vieles.
> 
> Wo warst du denn so lange? Angeln???



Ich hab doch ein Paar mal gepostet und mitgelesen.

Ich nehme mir einfach den Druck angeln gehen zu müssen wegen meinem Projekt, sonst bist du wirklich 24/7 damit infiziert. Ich habe viele "trockene Tests" mit Körben gemacht, Dinge vorgeschrieben und dergleichen.

Ich war ja sonst 4x die Woche fischen, ein bissel ruhiger Treten ist auch nicht so verkehrt, zumal wir viele Wetterwechsel hatten und es sich langsam wieder einpendelt.

Geht demnächst an den Hafen, Rotaugen ärgern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jo das Wetter ist echt kacke zZ.
Am Fluss Hochwasser und starke Strömung. Dazu laufend Starkwind....

Zeit um im Forum abzuhängen.:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jo das Wetter ist echt kacke zZ.
> Am Fluss Hochwasser und starke Strömung. Dazu laufend Starkwind....
> 
> Zeit um im Forum abzuhängen.:m



Jop, mich hat der ganze Oktober und anfängliche November echt verstört. Die Fische standen mal tief, mal hoch, das Wetter war einfach nicht kalkulierbar, teilweise wechselten sich die Gegebenheiten stündlich.

Die Ausbeute war dementsprechend auch Zäh, dazu oft Wind mit Regen und dergleichen, nur um dann 30 Minuten später Sonne zu haben und die Jacke ausziehen zu müssen.

Ich mag die kalte Jahreszeit ja, aber Obendrauf bin ich ein Murmeltier, ich bin kein Frühaufsteher, mit den wenigen Lichtstunden wird es dann nicht besser.

Hach, Angeln kann fies sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jo das Wetter ist echt kacke zZ.
> Am Fluss Hochwasser und starke Strömung. Dazu laufend Starkwind....
> 
> Zeit um im Forum abzuhängen.:m



1A Wetter(muß leider arbeiten :c)...fehlt nur noch Schnee und bissl kälter, dann wärs top.
Natürlich nicht für Friedfischer :q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie kommst du da drauf? Richtig knackiger Winter, Hühnerleber und Döbel passen ausgezeichnet zusammen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Posen - Andal, die Driftbeater auf dem 2ten Bild ganz rechts sieht interessant aus - „Body” Eigenbau mit original Driftbeater Antenne?

Hier sind ein paar Minis:






von links: Tragkraftwunder Drennan Small Onion (2BB+, also etwas mehr als 0,8g), Silverfish Waggler von Middy (0,4g), ne Drennan Caster Stipp-Pose mit Tragkraft etwa 0,1g, zwei Baby-Stachelschweinposen sowie eine Korkpose, die aussieht wie aus einem Kinderbuch.
Letztere wird im kommenden Jahr hoffentlich beim „Jetzt wirds sentimental - ich geh Kaulbarsche stippen”-Angeln zum Einsatz kommen.

Im Alltag fische ich überwiegend Waggler der Tragkraftklassen von 2-4 AA, also etwa 1,6-3,2g, größere Modelle sehr selten, kleinere nur gelegentlich.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Original "Gravelpit Antenna 2AA" von Drennan.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ah, danke, von denen hatte ich noch nie gehört. Ein Vorläufer der aktuellen Driftbeater?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den habe ich vor viiiiielen Jahren mal in Irland gekauft und mir nie einen Kopf gemacht. Leider ist das mein letzter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf? Richtig knackiger Winter, Hühnerleber und Döbel passen ausgezeichnet zusammen!



Sicher passt das zusammen, gar keine Frage.
Darauf beißen aber nicht nur Döbel :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sicher passt das zusammen, gar keine Frage.
> Darauf beißen aber nicht nur Döbel :q



Hast Du beim Quappen-Angeln schon mal Döbel als Beifang gehabt? Die bevorzugten Lebensräume und auch die Nahrung sind ja durchaus ähnlich.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe in letzer Zeit eine Liebe für schlanke double rubber Balsas von Middy oder Drennan entdeckt (das 5 BB (ca 2g) Modell hat mir vor ein paar Wochen an der Elster aus der Bredoui Bredu Berdulli ..aus der Patsche geholfen, ist kurz danach aber zerbröselt.
Wies scheint kann man die aber auch nicht mehr nachkaufen,
und überhaupt ist hierzulande die Nachschubfrage ausser an Avons, Loafern oder Wagglern ungeklärt. 

@Bimmelrudi: Willst Du andeuten, das sich Leber auch für das schwere Grundangeln am Kleinen Fluss zwischen 18-21h auf Fische ´mit ner ungeraden Bartelzahl empfiehlt?
 Nachtrag  hoppla, da war Geo schneller


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Methodisch Scheitern/Schneidern im Stillwasser



War wieder nix heute, hab aber wesentlich mehr gelernt als bei meinen vorangegangenen Schneider-Sessions.

Der Start in den Tag war mies, nicht genug Schlaf, raus mit Kopfschmerzen, Tablette, nach dem Frühstück packen und später als geplant los.

Ab zu einem großen Teich/kleinen See, der schön ruhig gelegen ist. Meinen „Georg spezial” Method-Mix aus geheimen Ingredienzien angemischt (nur so viel, ich hab immer noch den Geruch von Gewürzspekulatius in der Nase) und erste Rute montiert. 
Das Wasser im Teich war klar und ich nach einer Tauchprobe im Flachen erstaunt, wie gut getarnt der Method-Feeder ohne Fracht sich auf dem Grund gab. 
Kurzes Vorfach mit Haar montiert, daran zwei mittelgroße Dosenmaiskörner und ein (sinkendes) Gummimaiskorn, Feeder mit Hilfe des Gummi-Dingens gefüllt und ab dafür.

Ich fische ja selten mit Bombs oder Feeder von über 14g und war schon etwas erstaunt, wie gut sich der 35g+Ladung schwere Method-Feeder werfen ließ. Etwas lauter als ein diskretes PLOPP war die Landung des MF schon, aber egal, die Ruhe am Teich war ohnehin von ein paar Eurofightern des nahegelegen Fliegerhorsts gestört worden.

Stichwort Ruhe - als Bißanzeige diente ein vor Jahren gebraucht erstandener Delkim, da ist mir selbst die leiseste Stufe doch etwas zu laut. Ist das bei allen Delkims so oder gibts auch welche mit einem diskreten Piep?

Kurz nach dem Einwurf und dem leichten Vorspannen der Schnur gab es bereits Fischbewegung im „Swim”. Ein paar Piepser, aber kein Anzeichen eines richtigen Bisses.

Nach einer Weile einkurbeln und nach Köder sowie Korb schauen - Hakenköder intakt, etwas Futter klebte noch am flachen „Korb”. 
Also Futtermischung mit auflockernder Substanz strecken und neuer Versuch.

Ich kürz es mal ab, hatte eine Menge kurzer Piepser, keine Ahnung, ich tippe mal auf Schnurschwimmer, aber lange Zeit kein deutlicher Biß. Immerhin schien die vorweihnachtliche Futtermischung die Fische nicht vom Platz zu vertreiben, sondern weckte durchaus Interesse. Ein gutes Omen ;-)





Der „Method-Swim”, vor einem Monat lag dort noch ein gut sichtbarer Krautteppich.

Nebenbei die leichte Schwingspitzrute scharf gemacht, erster Versuch mit Madenkörbchen und Made/Caster-Kombo am 14er Haken, deutlich abseits der Schilfkante, an der die Methode fangen sollte.

Auch an der Schwinge nichts, gar nicht. Wechsel auf andere Kombo-Köder, wieder nichts, der Platz hinter einer Krautbank (deutlich tiefer als der Schilfkanten-Spot) schien verwaist zu sein.

Eine dritte Rute klar gemacht, kurzes Vorfach, Festblei, drei echte Maiskörner am Haar, ab zur anderen Schilfkante. In diesem Fall ohne dort zu füttern. Gab trotzdem Zeichen für Fischaktivität, also kurze Piepser, aber keinen „Run” oder ähnliches. 
Nach einer Weile eingeholt, zwei der drei Maiskörner waren abgängig, vielleicht Rotfedern oder andere raffinierte Biester.





3 Ruten, kein Fisch, Stimmung des Sportmannes dennoch gut

Die Zeit verging, meine Klopse wurden mit zunehmender Übung immer ansehnlicher:




Zwei der Maiskörner sind nur dem Futter zugesetzte Dekorationsartikel und nicht Bestandteil der Auktion ;-)

Am Nachmittag tat sich dann doch noch etwas, Dauerpiep an der linken Rute, Anhieb, hängt. Nicht der Fisch, sondern offenbar wurde der Korb von einem Hindernis „gefangen”, Zeit genug für den Fisch, sich des Barbless-Hakens zu entledigen.

Ähnliches dann kurz darauf an der anderen Rute mit Selbsthak-Montage. Auch etwas wie ein „Run”, Anhieb, Widerstand, dann Kraut. Nur Kraut, ohne Fisch. Hier war ein Haken mit Widerhaken im Einsatz, wie sich der Fisch lösen konnte, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Scharf waren alle Haken, den Selbsthakeffekt hab ich beim Beködern an beiden linken Händen zu spüren bekommen.






Beim Zusammenpacken zog Nebel auf, immerhin sah ich jetzt in Sachen Method klarer:
ich werd das nächste Mal etwas kleinere Haken (14er statt 10er) verwenden, evtl. das Vorfach minimal kürzen (war heute etwa 10cm) sowie probehalber ein auftreibendes Fake-Maiskorn am Haar probieren.
Bei Gewicht und Größe des Method-Korbs bin ich mir noch unsicher, verwendet hab ich heute „large/heavy=35g”, zur Verfügung stehen auch large in 25g sowie „small” in 15 und 25g.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schöne Bilder ... vielleicht hilft ja dieses Video, die grauen Tage zu verschönen, wenn es auch viele schon kennen werden...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbkEN51f8rw


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Geomas: Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht, den kann ich aber erst morgen studieren/würdigen
 @Andal, danke das ist doch immer wieder schön, grade in diesen grauen Tagen. Da lass ich mich mal in den Schlaf wiegen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe in letzer Zeit eine Liebe für schlanke double rubber Balsas von Middy oder Drennan entdeckt (das 5 BB (ca 2g) Modell hat mir vor ein paar Wochen an der Elster aus der Bredoui Bredu Berdulli ..aus der Patsche geholfen, ist kurz danach aber zerbröselt.
> Wies scheint kann man die aber auch nicht mehr nachkaufen,
> und überhaupt ist hierzulande die Nachschubfrage ausser an Avons, Loafern oder Wagglern ungeklärt.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht mal bei friedfischen.de nachfragen? Der ist extrem nett & hilfsbereit und macht vieles möglich.
Alternativ: etliche online vertretene britische Angelläden (gerade die kleineren) werden noch von Gentlemen mit echter Kaufmannsehre betrieben. Einige von denen würden auf nette Anfrage hin sicher auch Teutonen (pardon, Minimax) beliefern, selbst wenn diese Option online nicht verfügbar scheint.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9OLSFBUTp8


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein persönlicher Favorit aus der „Passion”-Reihe ist „Autumn Glory”: https://youtu.be/5wizUXi0TJY

Dies hier https://youtu.be/uB6Fw6_CkiI aus dem Jahr 1968, ein junger Match-Angler wird begleitet, ist auch nett, wenn auch nicht so perfekt gemacht wie die Passion-Reihe.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für den Freund kleiner Gewässer und etwas modernerer Sachen kann ich den ich euch den Kanal von Mark Edwin empfehlen...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS_HiqBbUxpOV_8G6vaBgrA


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Für den Freund kleiner Gewässer und etwas modernerer Sachen kann ich den ich euch den Kanal von Mark Edwin empfehlen...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS_HiqBbUxpOV_8G6vaBgrA



Ja, absolut empfehlenswert!

PS: dann kennst Du sicher auch den „Sweetcorn Kid”. 
Meine persönlichen Favoriten von ihm sind  https://youtu.be/uybWwJfI4mQ Woodland Pool, hier https://youtu.be/RI9aexI65ro Teil 2 sowie die Karauschen-Videos.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du beim Quappen-Angeln schon mal Döbel als Beifang gehabt? Die bevorzugten Lebensräume und auch die Nahrung sind ja durchaus ähnlich.


Hatte ich bisher 1x, da war bei uns die Quappenzeit aber eigentlich schon durch..war Ende Februar.
Ansonsten hab ich hier eigentlich nix an Beifang, außer den Wollis.
Ist aber sicher auch gewässerabhängig.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordan

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Ruhe - als Bißanzeige diente ein vor Jahren gebraucht erstandener Delkim, da ist mir selbst die leiseste Stufe doch etwas zu laut. Ist das bei allen Delkims so oder gibts auch welche mit einem diskreten Piep?



Danke für deinen schönen Bericht!
Macht spaß solche Sachen zu lesen, wenn man selbst nicht rauskann....
Zum Thema Piep: Schonmal ausprobiert die Lautsprecheröffnung zuzustopfen? Schnelle Lösung ist auch Tesa/Gaffa-Tape drüber.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal bei friedfischen.de nachfragen? Der ist extrem nett & hilfsbereit und macht vieles möglich.



Das wird auch meine erste Anlaufadresse für die vergriffenen Balsas sein. Ist übrigens auch mein Haus und Hoflieferant für spezialisiertes Tackle, da hab ich Pins und Ruten her. Leider hab ich in letzter Zeit kaum Gelegenheit in Fröndenberg direkt aufzuschlagen, hat aber auch Online Shop: https://www.friedfischen.de/ 

Und weil die Produktpalette in Dland ziemlich einzigartig ist,
und es ein kleiner Laden ist, der von Andreas & Diane mit viel Engagement und Herzblut betrieben wird, kann und soll man´s nicht oft genug sagen: Hier kann man vieles bekommen, was es sonst nur auf der Insel gibt, und immer auch sehr freundlichen und sachkundigen Rat, auch am Telefon. Andreas nimmt sich wirklich Zeit für einen!#6 

Muss man mal betonen im Angesicht der gesichtstslosen Riesenversandhäuser die alle nur das gleiche haben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bist du auch auf Facebook? Dann wende dich mal an Stuart und sein Handmade Tackle........

https://www.facebook.com/stuart.sha...4Ori-K99uUV0&fref=nf&post_id=1441716109250340


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Bist du auch auf Facebook? Dann wende dich mal an Stuart und sein Handmade Tackle........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stuart.sha...4Ori-K99uUV0&fref=nf&post_id=1441716109250340



 Der wurde mir auch mal empfohlen (übrigens ausgerechnet von Andreas Bruners)- bin nicht auf Facebook, der hat aber auch ne normale Website: http://www.handmadetackle.de/
 Der bietet scheints, auch handgemachte FReidfischruten an. Weißt Du Da was drüber?

 Bei meiner aktuellen Posenoffensive bin ich zur Zeit jedoch nicht auf der Suche nach solch wirklich tollen handgefertigten Schmuckstücken, sondern Gebrauchskram in Serie, der auch mal im Kraut/Baum bleiben kann.
 Solche und weitere herrlichen Kleinkunstwerke möchte ich mir mal für die schöne Jahreszeit fürs Oldtimerangeln (Aspindale&Son mit Trudex) anschaffen, am liebsten aber selber bauen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Bist du auch auf Facebook? Dann wende dich mal an Stuart und sein Handmade Tackle........



http://www.handmadetackle.de/de/
Geht auch ohne Fratzenbuch! *ed* Minimax war schneller-  müsst ihr nicht mal arbeiten? 
Ich liebe die Artikel von Stui in der Fisch und Fang. Feinsinniges und equickliches übers Friedfischen 

@geomas: selbst wenn du schneiderst sind deine Berichte großartig. Balsam für die unterfischte Seele


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Selbstbau ist auch noch eine "offene Wunde", die ich gerne schließen möchte. Die kleine Drechselbank von Proxxon ist ja nicht so arg teuer und das Rohmaterial kann man auch gut stemmen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werd in Sachen Selbstbau wohl niederschwellig mit einfachen Schwingspitzen anfangen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch da ist die kleine Proxxon ideal. Bambuskantel lassen sich auf der auch perfekt in die passende Rundform arbeiten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da ich sonst nicht so viel heimwerkel, ist die Anschaffung der Proxxon für mich etwas viel des Guten. Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit einem Spannfutterständer für die Haushaltsbohrmaschine geht es aber auch halbwegs.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit einem Spannfutterständer für die Haushaltsbohrmaschine geht es aber auch halbwegs.



Ja, ich muß mal den heimischen Werkzeugbereich durchforsten oder „Arbeitsurlaub” bei Verwandten machen, die „tool-technisch” besser ausgestattet sind als ein Durchschnitts-Baumarkt ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordan schrieb:


> Danke für deinen schönen Bericht!
> Macht spaß solche Sachen zu lesen, wenn man selbst nicht rauskann....
> Zum Thema Piep: Schonmal ausprobiert die Lautsprecheröffnung zuzustopfen? Schnelle Lösung ist auch Tesa/Gaffa-Tape drüber.



Danke, werds mal mit Tape mit einem kleinen Wattefetzen darunter probieren. War mir nur unsicher, ob im Delkim ein Potentiometer hin ist, kennt man ja der Lautstärkeregelung älterer Radios.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Bei meiner aktuellen Posenoffensive bin ich zur Zeit jedoch nicht auf der Suche nach solch wirklich tollen handgefertigten Schmuckstücken, sondern Gebrauchskram in Serie, der auch mal im Kraut/Baum bleiben kann.
> ...



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, etwas Schwund ist ja immer...
Als Kind bin ich ja jedem verlorenen Kleinteil hinterher, ab in dem Baum, die Pose retten. Heute bin ich weniger wagemutig...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bei meiner aktuellen Posenoffensive bin ich zur Zeit jedoch nicht auf der Suche nach solch wirklich tollen handgefertigten Schmuckstücken, sondern Gebrauchskram in Serie, der auch mal im Kraut/Baum bleiben kann.


Ich hab jetzt bei Amazon ein Middy Posenrohr  und 10 Crystal Waggler von Redwood für je 3,50€ geschossen. Die waggler sind vorgebleit und selbst wenn 50% davon Schrott sind stehe ich mit 70 Cent pro pose noch gut da. Da hat man gleich viel weniger Angst vor Büschen; )


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Middy Posenrohr-Sets sind praktisch und preiswert. Hab mir vor Jahren mal einige günstig besorgt, davon zehre ich immer noch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi: Willst Du andeuten, das sich Leber auch für das schwere Grundangeln am Kleinen Fluss zwischen 18-21h auf Fische ´mit ner ungeraden Bartelzahl empfiehlt?



Warum sollte Leber dafür ungeeignet sein?
Funktioniert schließlich auch auf Aal.
Der Köder muß halt nur öfter gewechselt werden, laugt halt schon schnell aus.

Im Prinzip kannste auch ne Futterkorbmontage nehmen, trängst nen Stück Schwamm o.ä. mit richtig fiesem Fischöl (Heringsöl, Sardellenöl etc.) oder Saft von zermatschten aufgetauten Köfis...der Hakenköder ist da dann fast Nebensache.
Wenn du Krebse oder Wollis im Fluss hast, wird das natürlich schnell sehr nervig, ansonsten ne ganz einfache simple Angelei.
Hatte auf so ne Montage auch schon den einen oder anderen Hechtbeifang mit Wurm als Köder.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da es ja gestern erstens und anders kam,...! War ich heute bei bestem Herbstwetter nochmal los!

Diesmal eine Buhne, wo noch der Kanuanleger drinn liegt, kamen dann später und haben ihn abgebaut. Das Wasser war von vorgestern etwa 10-15cm gefallen. Die Buhne sah auch recht vielversprechend aus! 2 Hände angefüttert und los ging es. 

Der erste Biss kam schon nach etwa 2-3min! Ging gleich mal ins Leere, die Maden schön plattgemacht. Hui, hoffentlich war es das nicht!?! 

Nein sollte es nicht gewesen sein, denn in dieser Buhne hatten die kleinen Döbel wohl Ihren Spielplatz! Es gab dann etwa 10 Bisse in der Stunde, wovon ich aber nur 4 gefangen habe, einer ist mir noch entwischt alle so um die 20cm. Von Rotaugen keine Spur! 

Dann mal in die Buhne von vorgestern!

Da brauche ich jetzt mal nichts zu schreiben. Es war wie ausgestorben, nicht den geringsten Biss, obwohl das die Buhne direkt unterhalb der "Döbelbuhne" ist. 

Nach gut einer Stunde war wieder guter Rat teuer! Na gut mal die Weserseite gewechselt und hinter den Brückenpfeiler mein Glück versuchen. 

Gesagt getan. Nach 10min. kam dann auch zum Glück der erste Biss, aber auch hier ging der ins Leere, verdammt! Beim zweiten Biss war ein Ast in die Schnur getrieben, so das der Anhieb überhaupt nicht durchkam, wieder nichts außer platten Maden. Aller guten Dinge sind drei, der Fisch hat sich dann kurz vor der Wasseroberfläche verabschiedet, war aber auch so um die 20iger Klasse vom Widerstand her, Mist! Hätte gern gewusst, ob Rotauge oder ...! 

Beim nächsten Biss hat es dann aber doch geklappt und ein 20iger Rotauge ist bis an Land gekommen, also doch! Dann gab es nochmals 2 sehr vorsichtige Zupfer, die sofort wieder weg waren ohne das ich einen Anhieb setzen konnte! Dann tauchte die Pose doch mal unter und heraus kam ein sehr schönes Rotauge von 27cm!!! Nach weiteren 2 übervorsichtigen Bissen hab ich dann zusammengepackt!

Fazit: Wieder suchen müssen, aber auch wieder gefunden! Klappt bestimmt nicht jedes mal! Es hätten auch ein paar Fische mehr sein können, aber heute war halt so ein Tag, wo nicht alles geklappt hat! Egal war trotzdem wunderschön!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^ ich schließ mich Hartmut an, also Petri, Mario!
Da hat sich Deine Beharrlichkeit ja doch noch ausgezahlt. 
Irgendwann werd ich mich mal in das Thema Bolo-Angeln einlesen, ist ne fremde Welt für mich ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs!
@Geomas, @Mario,
das sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche sehr schöne Berichte, vielen Dank euch beiden.
@ Mario: Ich unterstütze Geomas, ich bin sehr interessiert an Berichten über das Boloangeln, da auch für mich dies noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln ist, auch was die grundlegenden Strategien und Techniken sind- meine trottingmethoden kommen bei den breiten, tiefen Kanälen und Flüssen meiner Gegend an ihre Grenzen: Also muss ich massstäblich vergrössern... Bitte mehr dazu! Grade auch unter den Bedingungen eines
größeren Fliessgewässers

@Geomas: Ist das der Schlossteich von Blackwhite Castle? Wirklich schön. Aber so eine gut geplante Sitzung, und alle Kunstfertigkeit und doch geschneidert.. Hast.. hast Du vielleicht Petrus auf den Schuh gepinkelt oder
so? Ich meine Du hast alles versucht, was das Bodenblei zu bieten hat, vielleicht waggler ausprobieren? Oder ne Sportexrute zerbrechen und im
Teich versenken für die Götter?

Ich selber kann in den nächsten Tagen hier nur rumparasitieren, ich muss
an dem jährlichen Großmutterbespassungsherbstmanöver teilnehmen (bzw. sie durchführen)... Und nachts heimlich von ihrem Dampfbetriebenen Laptop das Board checken..

Zu Posenbezugsquellen: Ich bin geneigt auch mal hier was zu bestellen, schon mal jemand versucht? 
http://www.daveharrellangling.com/running-line-floats/


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Dave Harrell taucht ja als Posenlieferant (und als Experte für das Angeln in fließenden Gewässern) seit Jahren im www auf. Hab bisher nur Gutes über seine Posen (neuerdings auch Schnüre) gesehen/gelesen, aber noch nie eines seiner Produkte ausprobiert.

Und ja, an einen Fluch dachte ich auch schon ;-) Über Petrus habe ich in meinem Leben wesentlich weniger Witze gemacht als über Fortuna. Hoffentlich stecken die nicht unter einer Decke, Fortuna kommt dem Vernehmen nach ja ganz schön rum ;-)
Will morgen wohl einen neuen Versuch wagen, vermutlich zwei Method-„Körbe” und damit es mir nicht langweilig wird, kommt noch eine altmodische Teleskopstippe mit. Falls es richtig zäh wird, fische ich damit die Tiefe von Grund bis kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche ab.

Natürlich fische ich nicht nach Lehrbuch, weshalb ich eben das entsprechende Lehrgeld in Schneider-Form zahlen muß. 
Taste mich aber langsam an die „Methode” heran, will es mit 14er statt 10er Haken, nochmals kürzeren Vorfächern sowie etwas anders präsentierten Ködern probieren.

Fischaktivität war ja da, mein Vorweihnachts-Futter offenbar nicht extrem verstörend. 
Werd mir dennoch demnächst mal eine Testmischung an Pellets zum Füttern sowie „moderne” Hakenköder besorgen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Fortuna kommt dem Vernehmen nach ja ganz schön rum ;-)
> Will morgen wohl einen neuen Versuch wagen, vermutlich zwei Method-„Körbe” und damit es mir nicht langweilig wird, kommt noch eine altmodische Teleskopstippe mit. Falls es richtig zäh wird, fische ich damit die Tiefe von Grund bis kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche ab.
> .



Fortuna ist eine selbstbestimmte, moderne Göttin, die gesellschaftliche Schranken überwindet, und die ich als Person sehr bewundere (so, schätze das dürfte reichen.)

Im Grunde ist Method ja ne Festbleimontage auf bessere Fische. In Zeiten harten Schneiderns könnte ich mir vorstellen, das Methoden von feinster Anzeige (Waggler oder vllt. sogar besser Swingtip+Bomb) die die blitzschnelle Reaktion des konzentrierten Sportanglers auf ihrer Seite haben, besser geeignet sind. Sprechen Tiefe und Entfernung Deiner Swims (say it loud! Say it proud!) dagegen?
Oder ists wichtig die Methode zu meistern? Ist natürlich auch legitim, auch oft mein ansatz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Mais evtl als Köder derzeit schon nicht mehr läuft-  mal an Pellets/miniboilies o.ä. gedacht?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So eine temporäre Seuche hat man einfach bisweilen am Schuh. Vor einigen Jahren hat um mich herum alles und jeder gefangen. Da gab es dann Phasen, wo ich auch mit Sprengstoff, oder Starkstrom als Schneider den Platz verlassen hätte. Aber das wird wieder - ganz von alleine.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als ich mit dem angeln anfing hat es vier Wochen und ca. 30 Stunden gedauert bis ich den ersten Biss hatte und einen Fisch landen konnte. Haste shyze am schuh...


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch allen!!!

Ich betreibe allerdings kein "Boloangeln" in der Form, sondern dient die Rute halt als "beringte Stipprute"!

Früher waren das halt beringte "Wabbelstöcke" in 5-6m Länge! Heute heißen die halt "Boloruten"! Eignen sich aber halt sehr gut für meine Angelart und vor allen Dingen für die Gegebenheiten vor Ort!!!

Andererseits ist momentan auch nicht gerade "Friedfischer´s Jahreszeit", was nicht heißt das nichts mehr geht, aber es doch nicht einfach ist jetzt neue Gewässer zu ergründen, bzw. daraus Rückschlüsse zu ziehen für andere Jahreszeiten, die meiner Meinung, besser für Friedfischer geeignet sind als der (Spät-)Herbst!

Das hängt natürlich wieder mit den Gewässern zusammen, die man beangeln kann. In Teichen/kleinen Seen/großen Seen sieht das wiederum ganz anders aus, genauso in kleinen Flüssen/Kanälen/mittleren Flüssen/großen Flüssen!!! 

Es kommt in meinen Augen gerade im Moment auf eine gute bis sehr gute Gewässerkenntnis an um Erfolg zu haben!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Früher waren das halt beringte "Wabbelstöcke" in 5-6m Länge!  Eignen sich aber halt sehr gut für meine Angelart und vor allen Dingen für die Gegebenheiten vor Ort!


steh´ ich total drauf, hatte einst eine shakespeare economy, 4,85m, seit diese vor jahren leider zu bruch ging zwei eurocor, eine 4, die andere 5m, wobei ich die 4 eindeutig bevorzuge. sehr variabel, vom simplen kleinstfisch stippen bis zum angeln mit wagglern auf entfernung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als ich mit dem angeln anfing hat es vier Wochen und ca. 30 Stunden gedauert bis ich den ersten Biss hatte und einen Fisch landen konnte. Haste shyze am schuh...



Ist aber auch echt eine Frage des Gewässers.

In meiner Kindheit konnte ich den Ringen an der Oberfläche folgen und recht große Rotfedern und Rotaugen im Akkord fangen, ohne viel Schnick Schnack. Da waren auch einige bis 40cm bei. Der See (Baggerloch) wurde von solchen Dominiert, es war kein Anfüttern nötig. Einfacher Teig zu 5 Mark damals, in Gelb, Rot oder Braun und eine Angelrute aus dem Supermarkt, wie es sie damals gab. 

An den heutigen Gewässern muss ich ungleich mehr Aufwand betreiben und fange kein Rotauge über 30cm momentan. Und im Vergleich zu damals bin ich ausgerüstet wie kein Zweiter.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klar ist das ne frage des Gewässers - vor Kormorankackweissen Bäumen brauchst du nicht zu fischen  aber an dem Grossteil der Gewässer von damals fange ich heute mittelprächtig bis gut. Manchmal hast du eben Pech; im Vereinstümpel hast du mal ausrastende Rotfedern und fängst im akkord und zwei Tage später ruht der See still und starr


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar ist das ne frage des Gewässers - vor Kormorankackweissen Bäumen brauchst du nicht zu fischen  aber an dem Grossteil der Gewässer von damals fange ich heute mittelprächtig bis gut. Manchmal hast du eben Pech; im Vereinstümpel hast du mal ausrastende Rotfedern und fängst im akkord und zwei Tage später ruht der See still und starr



Unabhängig von den Faktoren der Neuzeit war es eben leichter und effektiver, aber unbeschwerter. Ich hab keine Fische gezählt, gewogen, gemessen oder gefangen. Es ging immer irgendwie um das Abenteuer.

Mit dem Alter verliert sich diese Kindheit auch irgendwo, leider. Aber das ist der Zahn der Zeit. Ansonsten zählt an sich sowieso nur das Erlebnis und der Plan, der aufgehen Muss.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Solche "Akkordgewässer" gibt es nach wie vor. Heute ist es eher das Problem, an den entsprechenden Stellen ans Wasser zu kommen.

Anfang Juni im Ablauftrichter des Chiemsees... da kann man sich dermaßen mit großen(!) Rotaugen, Mairenken b.z.w. Seelauben besacken. Die gibt es dort in Massen. Prpblem an der Sache ist nur, dass dort quasi jeder Meter für Segelboote genutzt wird. Leider haben wir es einigen guten Sportsfreunden zu verdanken, dass man dort Abends nicht mehr auf die Stege darf. Warum kann sich jeder denken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Fortuna ist eine selbstbestimmte, moderne Göttin, die gesellschaftliche Schranken überwindet, und die ich als Person sehr bewundere (so, schätze das dürfte reichen.)
> 
> Im Grunde ist Method ja ne Festbleimontage auf bessere Fische. In Zeiten harten Schneiderns könnte ich mir vorstellen, das Methoden von feinster Anzeige (Waggler oder vllt. sogar besser Swingtip+Bomb) die die blitzschnelle Reaktion des konzentrierten Sportanglers auf ihrer Seite haben, besser geeignet sind. Sprechen Tiefe und Entfernung Deiner Swims (say it loud! Say it proud!) dagegen?
> Oder ists wichtig die Methode zu meistern? Ist natürlich auch legitim, auch oft mein ansatz




Fortuna (Petrus auch, danke Euch) hat mir meinen verbalen Ausrutscher nicht übel genommen. Ich hab ja was für sie übrig und bringe sie, so oft es geht, anderweitig (Fußball-Diskussionen) ins Spiel und zwar auf durchaus hochachtungsvolle Art und Weise.

Feines Gerät ist an diesem Teich an einigen Stellen nicht guten Gewissens einsetzbar. Das Röhricht an der „Hauptangelstelle” ist nicht dicht wie ne Wand zum Ufer hin, sondern für Fische sehr gut durchlässig. Da hab ich mit der Schwinge und 4Pfund-Schnur schon früher sehr alt ausgesehen, als dann ein jungdynamischer Karpfen direkt rein ins Röhricht ist. Keine Chance. Ich hab da nur einen Winkel, von dem ich Druck ausüben kann.

Deshalb das schwere Gerät (also 12Pfund-Schnur und alles andere auch entsprechend derber). Und ich wollte die Methode endlich mal ausprobieren, hab mir die „Körbe” und so schon vor ein paar Jahren mal besorgt und seitdem nie genutzt.

Die andere Angelstelle ist außerhalb meiner Swingtip-Komfort-Reichweite. Schilf gibts da nicht, aber Binsen oder ähnliches, deshalb auch dort eher schweres Gerät.

Naja, also auf meine Vorweihnachts-Method-Futtermischung sowie den Klassiker Dosenmais als Hakenköder hats dann heute doch noch geklappt. 
Einige Bisse gingen in die Binsen, aber einen schönen Schuppi von knapp 60cm und knapp unter 6 Pfund hab ich rausleiern können.
Einen kleineren (geschätzt 30-35cm) hab ich vermutlich sehr knapp gehakt und verloren.

Sämtliche Fischaktivität gab es in Ufernähe, in der probehalber befischten tiefen Mitte des Teiches war nichts, absolut nichts.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Mais evtl als Köder derzeit schon nicht mehr läuft-  mal an Pellets/miniboilies o.ä. gedacht?



Pellets/Miniboilies werd ich definitiv probieren. Der örtliche Angelladen hatte beim letzten Besuch leider nicht den gesuchten Stoff, werd mich wohl online eindecken.

Heute war die Resonanz auf Mais nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich nur einen Biß verwerten konnte.
Gefüttert hab ich nur mit dem Method-Mix aus Eigenproduktion direkt auf dem „Korb”, dazu gleich am Start auf meine „nahe” Angelstelle etwa 2 Dutzend katapultierte Körner als dezenten Hinweis auf den Menüplan des Tages.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als Kleinköder für den MF kann ich dir die im Bild empfehlen. Haltbar, angenehm aromatisch, ohne überflavourt zu wirken und in Verbindung mit einem 12er Drennan Super Specimen auch durchaus stark genug, einem ordentlichen Karpfen Stand zu halten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für den Method Feeder empfehle ich runde Hundkaustangen, die Geteilt einen kleinen Pellet ergeben. Ich konnte etliche stramme Brassen fangen, recht selektiv. Andere Fischarten vergriffen sich weniger am sonst meinem Hund vorbehaltenen Leckerlie.







Das war an solch einem Tag, an einem Gewässer wo du mit 3 Brassen um die 40cm schon glücklich sein darfst. Der MF konnte durch die Bank überzeugen, obgleich ich behaupte das nach ca. 150 Angeltagen mit dieser Methode der Erfolg anderen Methoden hinterher hinkt. Es bedarf einer größeren Zahl an Fisch/Kilo im Gewässer sonst wartet man sich gern mal einen Wolf.

Eine Festbleimontage erbringt selbiges, der MF ist für mich die Mitte. Irgendwas zwischen Hype und englischem Karpfenpuff.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> nach ca. 150 Angeltagen mit dieser Methode der Erfolg anderen Methoden hinterher hinkt. Es bedarf einer größeren Zahl an Fisch/Kilo im Gewässer sonst wartet man sich gern mal einen Wolf.



Gerade da ist das ,,Normale " Feedern mit Pellets und Miniboilies dem Method noch überlegen .
Paar Pellets oder Boilies zwischendurch mit in den Korb um die Dicken bei Laune zu halten,zudem kriegen die kleinen das grobe Zeug nicht bewältigt.
Das gewusel der kleinen lockt die großen und dann knallt es .

Hinzu gefügt : 
Schade das wir alle so verstreut durch die Republik leben,denn mit dem ein oder anderen würde ich gerne mal ne session durchziehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> .
> 
> Hinzu gefügt :
> Schade das wir alle so verstreut durch die Republik leben,denn mit dem ein oder anderen würde ich gerne mal ne session durchziehen.


Als ich den Thread "was ist mit dem edersee los?" las und dort schiere Mengen an Weissfisch als Grund für ausbleibende Raubfischbisse genannt wurden  habe ich kurz überlegt, ob man vom wankelnden Ükel aus da nicht mal aufräumen sollte im Frühjahr. Das wäre hochspannemd und spaßig und ich könnte so viel lernen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Edersee wäre eine Maßnahme ... zumal ich dort auch vielleicht einen Ortskundigen animieren könnte.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um viel zu lernen brauchst du jemand der es kann ,dich mitnimmt und sich auch mal zu dir setzt und dir die passenden Tipps und Anweisungen geben kann.
Was wann und warum gerade jetzt zu tun ist. 

Viel Weissfisch gibt es auch anderen Ortes.:m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

da könnt ich (je nach Termin) evtl. mit KAmera kommen - also sauber waschen uns schminken


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für den Method Feeder empfehle ich runde Hundkaustangen, die Geteilt einen kleinen Pellet ergeben. Ich konnte etliche stramme Brassen fangen, recht selektiv. Andere Fischarten vergriffen sich weniger am sonst meinem Hund vorbehaltenen Leckerlie.



Darf man fragen welche genau du da nimmst? oder variiert das, je nach aktuellem Angebot?


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmm,eine Fahrstrecke Ederseetalsperre rund 260 km. |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hmm,eine Fahrstrecke Ederseetalsperre rund 260 km. |kopfkrat  :q



Da relativ mittig in Deutschland ist der Edersee für alle gleich doof zu erreichen (gut, für mich sind es fünfzig kilometer), das wäre doch fair  
Würde mich ggf. um das organisatorische kümmern falls interesse besteht


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

guck, dass da dann auch genug Wasser drin ist


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Im nächsten Frühjahr oder Sommer,jetzt nicht mehr :q

Stimmt Thomas ,#6
Sonst ist der See wieder leer.|uhoh:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> guck, dass da dann auch genug Wasser drin ist



Aber bei zuviel Wasser könnte man vorbei angeln


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da relativ mittig in Deutschland ist der Edersee für alle gleich doof zu erreichen (gut, für mich sind es fünfzig kilometer), das wäre doch fair
> Würde mich ggf. um das organisatorische kümmern falls interesse besteht



Gegebenenfalls könnte ich auch einen See empfehlen, der angeblich nen brauchbaren Fischbestand hat, an dem man seine Ruhe hat (Außer vor dem ein oder anderen Spaziergänger) und den zufällig jemand auswendig kennt, der quasi eine Fanggarantie geben kann. :q


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

jau, ich glaub den kenn ich...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Trollwut: gibt es denn da noch was anderes als graser und Karpfen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welche genau du da nimmst? oder variiert das, je nach aktuellem Angebot?



Einfach die Runden. Rind oder Huhn, Hauptsache es stinkt. #6


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Trollwut: gibt es denn da noch was anderes als graser und Karpfen?



Größere Brassen en masse.
Und immer mal wieder n starken Zufallsfang, hatte vor ein paar Jahren eine richtig gute ü40 Rotfeder und dieses Jahr nen riesigen Giebel. Sehr selten kommt auch mal ne Schleie raus.

Muss allerdings sagen, dass außer Karpfenangeln hier keiner wirklich gezieltes Friedfischen bzw. Feedern betreibt. Da kann dementsprechend durchaus noch Potential da sein.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Muss allerdings sagen, dass außer Karpfenangeln hier keiner wirklich gezieltes Friedfischen bzw. Feedern betreibt. Da kann dementsprechend durchaus noch Potential da sein.



Korrekt #6 :q 
Sowas braucht er zum Üben,ist gebongt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal - danke für die Tipps, „Deine Köder” sind notiert.

@ Fantastic Fishing - danke Dir, werd beim nächsten Besuch des Heimtierfutterladens mal runde Kaustangen besorgen. Will da ohnehin noch Bachflohkrebse und Wildvogelfutter zum Futter-Mischen besorgen.



Insgesamt fand ich das MF-Angeln recht angenehm. Hatte die Ruten auf die Köder ausgerichtet, Piepser als Bißanzeiger benutzt, also nicht mit Feedertip als Biß-Indikator.
Wenn man wirklich seine Ruhe haben will, kann man die Piepser ja auch ausschalten und einfach den Swinger/Bobbin beobachten.

Wie/ob ich mit anderen Methoden besser oder gar nicht gefangen hätte, weiß ich nicht. Hab auf jeden Fall wieder was gelernt heute. Dazu Angler-freundliches Wetter, ein guter Tag ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Größere Brassen en masse.
> Und immer mal wieder n starken Zufallsfang, hatte vor ein paar Jahren eine richtig gute ü40 Rotfeder und dieses Jahr nen riesigen Giebel. Sehr selten kommt auch mal ne Schleie raus.
> 
> Muss allerdings sagen, dass außer Karpfenangeln hier keiner wirklich gezieltes Friedfischen bzw. Feedern betreibt. Da kann dementsprechend durchaus noch Potential da sein.


Dann auf nach Rottenborough 
Wenn FF irgendwie Richtung Kassel kommt packe ich ihn mit Hund ins Auto und dann gondeln wir bei dich bei (habe ich für FF entschieden #6)


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann auf nach Rottenborough
> Wenn FF irgendwie Richtung Kassel kommt packe ich ihn mit Hund ins Auto und dann gondeln wir bei dich bei (habe ich für FF entschieden #6)



Kannst dir sogar 400 km Fahrtstrecke sparen, wenn du nicht erst nach Rottenburg und dann wieder zum See fährst :m

Im Ernst - Termin aufstellen, ansagen wer teilnimmt, dann wird der Rest geplant


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Edersee: hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, über 500km. Sieh an, ein Schloß Waldeck gibts da - bei mir, in der Nähe gibts auch ein „Schloß Waldeck”. Betonung auf „Schloß”: 384 Haftplätze ;-)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einfach die Runden. Rind oder Huhn, Hauptsache es stinkt. #6



Alles klar, Danke! #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Naja, also auf meine Vorweihnachts-Method-Futtermischung sowie den Klassiker Dosenmais als Hakenköder hats dann heute doch noch geklappt.
> Einige Bisse gingen in die Binsen, aber einen schönen Schuppi von knapp 60cm und knapp unter 6 Pfund hab ich rausleiern können.
> Einen kleineren (geschätzt 30-35cm) hab ich vermutlich sehr knapp gehakt und verloren.



Ach, wunderbar, ganz grosses Petri.
Tjaja, Lohn der Tüchtigen, Gewässerkenntnis, Beharrlichkeit, auf sieben magere Jahre etc.. und 1000platitüden mehr. 
Und wenn man Deinen schönen Karpfen (An meinen masstäben übrigens ein richtiges Dickschiff) in Kleinflussplötzen umrechnet, werden auch die Schneidersitzungen der letzen Tage plötzlich verständlich (wenn man ein Anhänger des magischen Denkens ist).
Und Du hast eine funktionierende MethodKette vom Köder über Futter bis Stellenwahl aufgebaut. Respekt und Gratulation
Und was dein geheimes Nikolausfutter angeht, das sich offensichtlich als wirkmächtig in dieser schweren Jahreszeit erwiesen hat.. all Deine guten lieben Stammtischkumpels haben Dich immer unterstützt.. just sayin´...|supergri

Nochma Petri zum Karpfen, Strähnenende und Methodendurchbruch,
Minimax

Ou, und dann sehe ich dass sich hier ja ganz interessante abenteuerliche perspektiven entwickeln...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Danke, Minimax.

Ich seh das mit dem Schneidern ja eher locker, war aber trotzdem froh, daß meine improvisierte Strategie Erfolg hatte.
Lernen kann doch Spaß machen, also „by Doing”. Sind so die kleinen Dinge, zum Beispiel hab ich gelernt, daß Quickstops am Haar beim Angeln mit Mais doch viel praktischer sind als die fummeligen Corn-Stops, die ich bisher verwendet habe. 
Meine geliebten alten Swingtips werden dennoch Methode Nr.1 zum „Entspannungsangeln” für mich bleiben, sie sind nur eben hier und da zweite Wahl.
Schönes Wochenende, Georg.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bisher deutliches Interesse haben Thomas, Trollwut, Andal und ich geäußert, Kollege geomas hat lamentiert, dass alleine eine fahrt zum Edersee 500km Wegstrecke bedeuten würden und er Schloss Waldeck quasi als sozialistischen Prachtbau vor der Türe hat - ich werte das als "vielleicht" ^^

Schön wäre zu wissen, wo Trollwut Jeans Gewässer in etwa liegt und evtl eine Alternative tu finden, die für unsere Spezies aus dem wilden osten bzw süden gut zu erreichen wäre. Und  dann die Frage: vor oder nach Ostern?
Wäre sehr sexy wenn sich noch ein paar wagemutige finden würden, das könnte ein richtig geniales Wochenende werden.
Und Thomas macht bestimmt Schbädsle auf dem Kelly Kettle für alle #6


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön wäre zu wissen, wo Trollwut Jeans Gewässer in etwa liegt und evtl eine Alternative tu finden, die für unsere Spezies aus dem wilden osten bzw süden gut zu erreichen wäre. Und  dann die Frage: vor oder nach Ostern?
> Wäre sehr sexy wenn sich noch ein paar wagemutige finden würden, das könnte ein richtig geniales Wochenende werden.
> Und Thomas macht bestimmt Schbädsle auf dem Kelly Kettle für alle #6





In der Nähe von Würzburg. Die genauen Daten würd ich dann an die Teilnehmer per PN rausrücken.

Aus fangtechnischen Gründen würd ich nach Ostern empfehlen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bisher deutliches Interesse haben Thomas, Trollwut, Andal und ich geäußert, Kollege geomas hat lamentiert, dass alleine eine fahrt zum Edersee 500km Wegstrecke bedeuten würden und er Schloss Waldeck quasi als sozialistischen Prachtbau vor der Türe hat - ich werte das als "vielleicht" ^^


Darf ich auch auf die "Vielleicht"-Liste? Ich könnte Brötchen und Getränke schnorren, bzw. mich damit bestechen lassen um dem Nachbarn die Fische zu verscheuchen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was das "geheime Nikolausfutter" angeht. Jetzt kräftig das öde Weihnachtsgebäck der Discounter sammeln, vor allem Lebkuchen ohne Schokoladenguss, trocknen lassen und dann im zeitigen Frühjahr damit füttern, oder einen schönen Teig für den Haken draus machen.

Dazu die geriebenen Lebkuchen mit etwas Quench-Getränkepulver Himbeere und gekörnter Brühe zu einem Teig kneten. Das klebt und riecht wirklich fies, aber es ist eine Bank auf Satzkarpfen und die üblichen Fische im Teich!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

WÜ wäre eine recht gut erreichbare Ecke. Jedenfalls für mich als Zuganreisender.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Darf ich auch auf die "Vielleicht"-Liste? Ich könnte Brötchen und Getränke schnorren, bzw. mich damit bestechen lassen um dem Nachbarn die Fische zu verscheuchen



Na sichi! #6 
Was für Jeans Alternative spricht: In Franken gibt es das bessere Bier (in nordhessen tun wir uns schwer damit) und durch den kruden Dialekt wäre das ganze von einem Hauch exotik umgeben ^^

Ich bringe mal die  Wochenenden der 14., 15. und 16. Kalenderwochen 2018 ins spiel


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> WÜ wäre eine recht gut erreichbare Ecke. Jedenfalls für mich als Zuganreisender.



Notfalls könnte man dich auch am Bahnhof wilhelmshöhe auflesen und zum Edersee bringen. Wobei mit Tackle zugfahren schon leicht albtraumhaft klingt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Georgs Nikolausfutter: überlagerte Gewürzspekulatius im Mixer zerkleinert, aber nicht mehlig superfein, sondern noch „körnig”. Dazu Maisgrieß, ein ganz paar Körner Hartweizen, ganz wenige Körner Dosenmais, etwas gekochter Hanf, heute kamen noch ein paar Maden und Caster dazu.

Hab heute zuerst den Haken incl. der 2-3 Maiskörner am Haar in die Method-Form gelegt, dann etwas Hanf als „Panade”. ein oder zwei zerdrückte Maiskörner und dann das vorbereitete Futter reingefüllt. 
Dann den „Method-Korb” raufgepreßt und fertig. 
Ging mit zunehmender Übung ganz gut. Größe „large” war besser zu handhaben als „small”, die Form/mould ließ sich leichter vom fertigen Klops lösen (Drennan-Zeugs).

PS: Danke noch mal an den Autor der „Grundangelfibel”, sie ist als PDF fast immer im Hintergrund offen, wenn ich am Rechner bin.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke. Das erinnert mich jetzt wieder daran, dass ich die auch mal etwas aktualisieren wollte ... sollte ... müsste.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> WÜ wäre eine recht gut erreichbare Ecke. Jedenfalls für mich als Zuganreisender.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Notfalls könnte man dich auch am Bahnhof wilhelmshöhe auflesen und zum Edersee bringen. Wobei mit Tackle zugfahren schon leicht albtraumhaft klingt



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s5bIOfN0Vc&index=9&list=PLe2w9Giec4gT_AUpvDjt5dK4E4cMkd1TQ


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Georgs Nikolausfutter: überlagerte Gewürzspekulatius im Mixer zerkleinert, aber nicht mehlig superfein, sondern noch „körnig”. Dazu Maisgrieß, ein ganz paar Körner Hartweizen, ganz wenige Körner Dosenmais, etwas gekochter Hanf, heute kamen noch ein paar Maden und Caster dazu.



vielen lieben Dank fürs Rezept- werd auchma experimentieren, und vielleicht sollte ich lé projecte für eine Teichsitzung zurückstellen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Würzburg wären 280 km ca aus der schönen Eifel ^^ 

Interesse wäre da, Kann aber nur bei einem genauen Datum gucken ob ich könnte. 
Was auf dem weg liegt könnte ich auch einsammeln. 

So ein Erfahrungsaustausch live am Wasser interessiert mich brennend 

Vorausgesetzt ich darf mich dazu gesellen^^


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

noch kürzer zu fahren.Finde bei Jean klasse..


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin, macht mal ne Ansage wann und wo. 
Würde mich da gerne einreihen #h


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri an Geomas! #h

So ein Treffen ist sicher lustig aber für mich viiiiiiiiel zu weit weg.
(Edersee 588km, Würzburg 518km).#t

Falls es dazu kommt, macht ein paar schöne Fotos fürs Forum.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Georgs Nikolausfutter: überlagerte Gewürzspekulatius im Mixer zerkleinert, aber nicht mehlig superfein, sondern noch „körnig”. Dazu Maisgrieß, ein ganz paar Körner Hartweizen, ganz wenige Körner Dosenmais, etwas gekochter Hanf, heute kamen noch ein paar Maden und Caster dazu.


Noch mal Petri zum verdienten Erfolg, die Fische hast du dir hart erarbeitet! 
Gerade beim Frühstück habe ich Lotus Biscoff probiert, kurz gesagt handelt es sich um einen süßen Brotaufstrich der aus geschredderten Karamellkeksen und Fett besteht - daraus mit ner Scheibe weißbrot nen Teig geknetet stelle ich mir bei deinem Futter als großartigen Hakenköder vor


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Moin, macht mal ne Ansage wann und wo.
> Würde mich da gerne einreihen #h



Das versuche  ich ja zu eruieren. Habe rei wE nach Ostern in den Raum gestellt, wo die meisten können wird weiter geplant. Wenn alle sagen lieber franken als nordhessen dann wird Jean hoffentlich ab da übernehmen, aber dafür braucht man aussagen wwr wann kann, es nützt  ja nix einen Termin und einen Ort festzulegen und am ende hockt man da zu dritt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Würzburg und Edersee sind für mich wirklich zu weit weg. Da bin ich tatsächlich schneller in Helsingör am Öresund als im SW Deutschlands.

@ Terence & Alex - Danke!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin zeitlich am Wochenende flexibel, allerdings bin ich raus wenn das Ding nicht bei mir stattfindet. Armer Student und altes Auto - keine gute Kombi um 500km zu fahren.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich bin zeitlich am Wochenende flexibel, allerdings bin ich raus wenn das Ding nicht bei mir stattfindet. Armer Student und altes Auto - keine gute Kombi um 500km zu fahren.


Ich bin bei Strecken von mehr als 100km auch nicht dabei, obwohl es schon sehr reizt, Jean mal zu besuchen und mit Euch zu schnacken.
Sieht aber mit meinem Auto und Finanzen auch nicht besser aus.
Aber wenn Thomas n schickes Video dreht, hat man wenigstens was zu gucken.
Müsste dann aber schon Spielfilmlänge haben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nur so als Gedankenspiel.

Auf der Linie Niederrhein - Würzburg könnte man auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden, eventuell mit einem gemieteten Kleinbus. Die kriegt man über ein Wochenende schon relativ günstig.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur so als Gedankenspiel.
> 
> Auf der Linie Niederrhein - Würzburg könnte man auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden, eventuell mit einem gemieteten Kleinbus. Die kriegt man über ein Wochenende schon relativ günstig.


Das wäre für eine Nordost-Süd-Achse auch denkbar


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bringe mal die  Wochenenden der 14., 15. und 16. Kalenderwochen 2018 ins spiel



Montag kann ich sagen welches WE.
Muß erst nachsehen.
Wenn ich früh genug den Termin kenne lässt sich da auch was schieben ,man ist ja flexiebel |thinkerg:


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur so als Gedankenspiel.
> 
> Auf der Linie Niederrhein - Würzburg könnte man auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden, eventuell mit einem gemieteten Kleinbus. Die kriegt man über ein Wochenende schon relativ günstig.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre für eine Nordost-Süd-Achse auch denkbar


Dann halten wir die super Idee mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beide Location lagen von mir ca gleich weit weg, weshalb es mir egal ist wo es wäre. 

Genannte Kalenderwoche klangen ebenfalls gut. Bei einem genauen Datum muss ich gucken welche Schicht ich habe und ggf nen Tag Urlaub einreichen. Dürfte kein Problem darstellen.

Wie gesagt (ab Eifel oder irgendwas zwischen Eifel und Zielort) Kann ich gerne den ein oder anderen mitnehmen. Denke 2 könnte man noch in den Kombi packen wenn man nicht mit gesamten Hausstand verreist


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir sind Friedfischangler. Unter 3ZKB fahren wir nicht ans Wasser


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir sind Friedfischangler. Unter 3ZKB fahren wir nicht ans Wasser



Wart mal ab, was demnächst an Videos kommt, du wirst Augen machen mit wie wenig man zum Friedfischen los kommt :m:m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> du wirst Augen machen mit wie wenig man zum Friedfischen los kommt :m:m


 wollt grad sagen!


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> zum Edersee ca. 220km


Noch nördlicher/näher wird es wohl nicht werden |kopfkrat

Bock hätte ich auch....würde das aber kurzfristig entscheiden

Was habt ihr denn vorort an Aktivitäten geplant?....Angeln-Grillen-Angeln-Bierchen?

#h


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, was demnächst an Videos kommt, du wirst Augen machen mit wie wenig man zum Friedfischen los kommt :m:m


Oh...da kann ich noch was lernen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, was demnächst an Videos kommt, du wirst Augen machen mit wie wenig man zum Friedfischen los kommt :m:m[/QUOTE
> 
> Klingt auf jeden Fall sehr spannend..


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In unserer guten alten Zeit hatten wir extra einen Ford Transit um all das Gerödel ans Wasser zu bringen. |kopfkrat Ein Kombi war definitiv zu klein. Jetzt gehen wir nur noch pietschern und das geht mit wesentlich weniger Gerödel; aber immer noch zuviel.|supergri

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, was demnächst an Videos kommt, du wirst Augen machen mit wie wenig man zum Friedfischen los kommt :m:m



Ach Pillepalle 
Das geile am carryall ist, das alles reinpasst. Aber das ist auch der große, Bandscheibenzermalmende Nachteil davon ^^


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach Pillepalle
> Das geile am carryall ist, das alles reinpasst. Aber das ist auch der große, Bandscheibenzermalmende Nachteil davon ^^



Es ist allerdings richtig, das der gemeine Friedfischangler jedes Cordurabehältnis, dessen er habhaft werden kann, zwanghaft Hörnchenmässig bis zum zerplatzen mit Tackle füllt. In dem Sinne ist Carryall auch als Imperativ zu verstehen, dem wir nur zu gerne folgen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn vorort an Aktivitäten geplant?....Angeln-Grillen-Angeln-Bierchen?
> 
> #h



So in etwa  Austausch, Angeln, KlönenBabbelnSchnuddelnSchwätzen, Bierchen und dann von vorne ^^


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte sonst auch immer alles dabei. Heute gehe ich mit der "weniger ist mehr" Einstellung ans Wasser. Ich konzentriere mich eingach viel mehr auf die ausgesuchte Methode. 

Natürlich bin ich so deutlich unflexibler, aber ich experimentiere viel mehr was ich anders nicht täte

Bierchen und grill geht immer


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für so etwas reicht eine Rute, der Kescher, zwei Banksticks, eine Sitzbox und vielleicht noch ein Eimer. Oder wollt ihr eine Stipper-WM aus dem Treffen machen!?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Iwo Andal! Das soll um Himmels Willen keinen Hegefischencharakter haben aber ich weiss das es nicht nur mir so geht: man nimmt viel zu viel Prüll mit ans Wasser


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Iwo Andal! Das soll um Himmels Willen keinen Hegefischencharakter haben aber ich weiss das es nicht nur mir so geht: man nimmt viel zu viel Prüll mit ans Wasser



Ich glaub die einzige Lösung sind kleinere Taschen/Kisten/Rucksäcke. Habe ic irgendeine Art von Behälter bei mir, ruhe ich nicht eher bis es voll ist bevor ich losziehe.
Gilt auch im kleinen: In meiner ANgelweste (72+ Taschen) fand ich neulich unter anderem (Die Liste ist enorm) 5 Lotbleie, 3hakenlöser, 2Tuben Mystique 1 Baitdropper und einen toten Grashüpfer.

Konsequent habe ich einen Hakenlöser, 1 Lotblei und den Grashüpfer entfernt. nun pirsch ich leicht wie ein Indianer..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Konsequent habe ich einen Hakenlöser, 1 Lotblei und den Grashüpfer entfernt. nun pirsch ich leicht wie ein Indianer


YMMD!
Mein Rückenleiden hält mich von der Anschaffung einer Angelweste ab. Denn das würde mehr Platz im Carryall bedeuten und wir alle wissen, das man nie weiss ob man nicht uU Anis, Brasem, Leber oder eine andere Aromixflasche braucht


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Für so etwas reicht eine Rute, der Kescher, zwei Banksticks, eine Sitzbox und vielleicht noch ein Eimer. Oder wollt ihr eine Stipper-WM aus dem Treffen machen!?



Machen wir 2 Ruten draus, einen Stuhl und einen kleinen Mix an ködern dann passts


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> YMMD!
> ... und wir alle wissen, das man nie weiss ob man nicht uU Anis, Brasem, Leber oder eine andere Aromixflasche braucht



Ich fürchte, es ist auf Dauer nicht möglich die Ausrüstung klein und leicht zu halten. Egal wie schmal und Effizient man packt, man sedimentiert sich immer wieder von Sitzung zu Sitzung mit Kram und Kleinteilen zu. Meist hat man die Sachen ohnehin schon und nur vergessen.
Einzige Lösung mmn ist von Zeit zu Zeit heftig zu reformen und neu zu packen und die Tackleflugsanduhr auf null zu stellen.

Schlimm auch das Gewicht der verschiedenen Köder und Futter:
Halber Liter Maden sowieso. 500g Früfleiwürfel für Zielfisch. 1,5kg angemachtes Grundfutter zur Sicherheit. 300g Ebli für Experimente. Ach ja, und Würmer. Bienenmaden zu Hause lassen wäre riskant. Diverse Gläschen mit vertrockneten Miniboilies/Pellets. 
Summa Summarum: Eine Beweglichkeit knapp über der eines ganzen Wallercamps..

Wohlgemerkt: Beim ortskonstanten Ansitz gelten ganz andere Regeln


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, wohlbekannte Probleme. „Ganz leicht” bepackt bin ich viel zu selten unterwegs. Schade.
Liegt evtl. auch daran, daß ich gerne mir unbekannte Gewässer erkunde und dann auf Nummer sicher gehe.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das alles wäre ja ok wenn man den ganzen Krempel brauchen würde, aber ich gehöre ganz klar zu Kategorie Jäger *und * Sammler - und das bedeutet: stets für alle eventualitäten vorbereitet


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> .
> Liegt evtl. auch daran, daß ich gerne mir unbekannte Gewässer erkunde und dann auf Nummer sicher gehe.



Das ist ja das Dilemma: Je schwerer Asurüstung und Gepäck, desto geringer der Aktionsradius, desto kleiner der aufgeklärte Bereich.
Andererseits birgt alternativlos schmales Gerät die Gefahr, wesentliche Möglichkeiten nicht wahrnehmen zu können.

Ich glaube aber auch, das das Vorgehen, die räumliche Mobilität und der Umfang des Geräts und überhaupt das Erkunden bei FLieß- und Stillwasser grundlegend verschieden sind.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> - und das bedeutet: stets für alle eventualitäten vorbereitet


Kenn ich....und dann doch noch was vergessen, was man hätte mitschleppen können :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich behaupte mal ganz provokant.

Wer immer alles für alle Eventualitäten dabei hat, der tut auch immer das gleiche, der entwickelt sich nicht, weil er nicht experimentiert und vor allem weil er nie improvisieren muss!

Viele neue Ideen sind nur aus kleinen Nöten heraus geboren, weil irgendwer was scheinbar vollkommen unsinniges gemacht hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder man verfällt in Aktionismus ohne was konsequent durchzuziehen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ganz provokant.
> 
> Wer immer alles für alle Eventualitäten dabei hat, der tut auch immer das gleiche, der entwickelt sich nicht, weil er nicht experimentiert und vor allem weil er nie improvisieren muss!



Ist glaub ich garnicht provokant, sondern folgerichtig. Und tatsächlich sehen wir ja alle, das der meiste Kram, den wir mitschleppen niemals den Rucksack verläßt.

Deswegen sollte man die bewusste Anstrengung unternehmen, aufs Maximum zu reduzieren (5er fürs Phrasenschwein). Aber wo die Grenze ziehen? Und am Ende schnappt man sich auf dem Weg zur Haustür nochn Glässchen Köder oder ne Handvoll Körbe und steckt die Raubfischbox ein..
Geplante Improvisation...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder man verfällt in Aktionismus ohne was konsequent durchzuziehen



Ouh, das allerschlimmste, verzweifeltes Methodenhopping, so  vermieste ich mir so manchen schönen Tag am Wasser.|uhoh:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich packe für Ansitze, Karpfen ausgenommen, immer so, dass ich alles mühelos auch 1-2 km weit tragen kann, ohne unter der Last zu leiden. Hat sich bis jetzt bestens bewährt.


----------



## thanatos

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das schöne am alt sein ist man muß nix mehr toppen ,man hatte alles schon . 
 Man schaut nach dem Wetter und entscheidet sich was man angeln möchte.Packt sich zwei Angeln ,die entsprechende Box
 und Tasche ,Köder und ab geht´s und wenn dann am Wasser
 irgend welche anderen Fische aktiv sind für die man nichts dabei hat |kopfkrat na das läßt einen kalt .
 Wenn ich da an meine jungen Jahre denke #d manoman 
 hab ick mich een abjescheppt mir dut heute noch der Rücken weh . :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ganz provokant.
> 
> Wer immer alles für alle Eventualitäten dabei hat, der tut auch immer das gleiche, der entwickelt sich nicht, weil er nicht experimentiert und vor allem weil er nie improvisieren muss!
> 
> Viele neue Ideen sind nur aus kleinen Nöten heraus geboren, weil irgendwer was scheinbar vollkommen unsinniges gemacht hat.



Unterschreib ich so.
Ich beschränke mich selbst auch seit einigen Jahren immermehr auf das Nötigste, was ich wirklich dann auch brauche..egal worauf ich fischen gehen will.
Zum Spinnangeln hab ich maximal 5-8 Köder dabei (bei Gummis Trend eher Richtung 8, bei Wobbler eher unter 5), zum Feedern nur ne kleine Box mit Körben  etc., an der Elbe brauch ich zb keine Körbe mitschleppen unter 100g, genauso gut die schweren nicht am kleinen Tümpel.

Zum winterlichen Quappenangeln auch nur ne kl. Box (siehe Bild), 2 Ruten und Banksticks. Da spar ich mir auch das Mitschleppen des Keschers. Handschuhe, Mütze und Kopflampe finden bequem inner Thermohose Platz.



Alles an einem Tag durchprobieren bringt einfach deutlich weniger Fangerfolg, lieber konzentriere ich mich auf eins und passe dies ggfs. etwas an die Umstände an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am wichtigste  ist doch, nicht mehr einzupacken als man bequem schleppen kann und wieviel das ist bestimmt die körperliche Verfassung des Trägers.

Ansonsten sehe ich das wie thanatos.#6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe heute schmerzlich erfahren dass man bei kleinem Gepäck wichtige Teile vergisst, Loafer lag im carryall und NICHT in meiner Posenkiste :c improvisiert mit meiner schwersten Stipppose aber 3gr Tragkraft bringen es nicht so wirklich bei dem Wasserstand, dazu hatte ich unsere Fellnase dabei was konzentriertes Angeln unmöglich machte. Abgeschneidert, durchnässt und genervt heim gefahren


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Tut mir leid, Alex.

War heute noch mal kurz los, mittags bis „Füße kalt”.
An dem Waldteich, in dem zwar Giebel die dominierende Spezies sind, aber auch Weißfisch sowie Karpfen und Schleie vertreten sind.
Hatte nur meine „Method-Ruten”, also schweres Besteck dabei.

Am Waldteich angekommen bot sich mir folgendes Bild:





Ein Meer aus Laub ;-) Auf dem Foto etwas übertrieben dargestellt durch leichtes Weitwinkel und tiefen Standpunkt.
Gefischt habe ich mit einer Rute „im Tiefen” und mit der anderen an der gegenüberliegenden Schilfkante.
Mein Nikolaus-Method-Mix war von der Konsistenz her zu klebrig, ich hab ihn vor Ort auch nicht optimieren könne, aber trotzdem gefischt.
Hakenköder wieder echter oder falscher Mais am kurzen Haar.

Die in der Gewässermitte abgelegte Rute blieb von den Flossenträgern unbeachtet, an der anderen Rute nervte immer wieder in die Schnur treibendes Herbstlaub. Konnte mangels kurzen Banksticks die Rutenspitze leider nicht unter Wasser bringen und mußte mit Fehlalarmen leben. 
An der Schilfkante gab es offenbar Interesse am Köder, aber keinen deutlichen Biß oder gar „Run”.

Als die Füße und Hände kalt wurden, fand sich dann doch noch ein Interessent für den Advents-Futter-Mix:




Der kleine Racker hatte, als ich ihn bemerkte, sogar die Method-Mould (also die Form, mit der der „Method-Klops” Gestalt bekommt) etwa 30cm in Richtung Unterschlupf gezerrt und genoß offenbar die anhaftenden Futterreste.
Die Form hab ich ihm weggenommen und als Ausgleich etwas Spekulatius-Futter, Hanf und Mais vor die Nase gestreut.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das gelungene Rackerbild, lässt das Grau der Jahreszeit gleich freundlicher erscheinen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, Peter! 
Gab auch sonnige Momente heute (also ich meine das echte Wetter, nicht nur den pelzigen Racker).


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Bilder geomas.#6

Mäuse kamen mich auch schon oft besuchen beim angeln. Ich wef dann immer n paar Krümel Futter/Mais hin.:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Ja, Mais geht immer, für ein, zwei Körner klettern die auch schon mal in die Köderdose.
Im Haus hab ich die Mäuse nicht so gerne, in der Natur schon. Besonders an Tagen, an denen sich am Haken wenig bis nichts tut ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja genau.
Sind lustige Viecher, denen man gern zuschaut.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

4,9°C, strömender Regen, alles grau in grau. Irgendwie mag man da noch nicht mal an "draussen sein" denken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Kann ich gut verstehen, wenn zu Regen und niedrigen Temperaturen noch der Wind dazukommt, wirds richtig ungemütlich am Wasser.

Ich werd morgen wohl mal den im Salzwasser lebenden Quappenverwandten nachstellen.

Ab Donnerstag soll es ja eine kurze Warmwetterphase geben, mal sehen, ob ich da einen Angeltrip reinquetschen kann.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das stimmt auffallend.
Sechs-sieben Grad Kälter und dafür TROCKEN  re deutlich attraktiver - aber so wie es derzeit Wettermäßig aussieht hat selbst unsere Hündin wenig Lust, mehr als ihr Kerngeschäft zu erledigen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ab donnerstag soll es ja eine kurze warmwetterphase geben,


 
 was??? Was????


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> mehr als ihr *Kerngeschäft* zu erledigen


Frisst die Äpfel??
:q:q:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> was??? Was????



Naja, mein Vertrauen in die Wetterdienste ist je begrenzt, aber diverse Quellen geben einen Temperatursprung von 5-7 Grad an.
13 Grad im November sind für mich „warm”.

Ab und an gabs ja auch schon an die 20 Grad zwischen November und Januar.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Grundsätzlich würde es ja schon reichen, wenn es nicht regnet und sich der Wind in Grenzen hält. Gegen "etwas kühl" kann man ja was machen, aber wenn es schön gleichmäßig sifft, ist bei mir der Drops gelutscht. Da kann man sich auch den doofen Spruch von der passenden Kleidung abschminken. Ich mag es einfach nicht - grad jetzt wo sich um einen herum alles in einen saftigen Morast verwandelt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde es ja schon reichen, wenn es nicht regnet und sich der Wind in Grenzen hält. Gegen "etwas kühl" kann man ja was machen, aber wenn es schön gleichmäßig sifft, ist bei mir der Drops gelutscht. Da kann man sich auch den doofen Spruch von der passenden Kleidung abschminken. Ich mag es einfach nicht - grad jetzt wo sich um einen herum alles in einen saftigen Morast verwandelt.



Bei Regen, Kälte und Matsch, leg ich mir mittlerweile dann auch lieber eine  persönliche Auszeit zu.

Wenn ich beim Angeln eines nie gemocht, ja beinahe schon gehasst habe, dann waren das kalt/nasses Wetter, verschlammte Taschen, Futterale und Klamotten.

Danke..brauche ich nicht mehr.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Georg noch zum Schuppi!!!

Da Du gerade von den Quappenverwandten sprichst. Das hab ich am WE auch getan, was bei 6-7 Windstärken mit 9er Böen, Regen/Graupelschauern und 6Grad nicht grade einfach war, aber trotzdem wurde gefangen!!!

Das mit dem Treffen finde ich eine tolle Idee, zu der ich leider keine Zeit haben werde, aber ich wünsche Euch, das sich genügend Leute dazu finden werden!!!

Jeder, der so etwas noch nicht gemacht hat, dem kann ich so ein Event nur ans Herz legen!!! Bin ja selbst ein "gebranntes Kind" in Form des "Boardie-Dorschelns" und muss sagen, was daraus entstanden ist, sind tolle Bekanntschaften und teilweise sogar Freundschaften!!! Hier etwas zu schreiben ist das eine, aber jemanden persönlich kennen zu lernen ist doch nochmal eine ganz andere Ebene!!! Bei mir ist die Anreise auch knapp 500km, aber jeder km hat sich "gelohnt"!!!

Also los Leuts meldet Euch an der entsprechenden Stelle und erlebt ein unvergessliches Wochenende, wo es noch nichtmal in erster Linie um den Fang geht!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Super geschrieben Mario#6#6#6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, nachdem tatsächlich verschiedene Quellen ne Miniwarmphase ankündigen, habe ich meine Dispositionen getroffen und werd hoffentlich Freitag und Samstag, mindestens aber Sa raus und meine neuen Pläne von leichtestem Gepäck und Methodenkonzentration an der grautrüben Realität messen können. 

 Und mit bisschen Glück und Diplomatie schaff ichs am So auf die Berliner Angelmesse (Obwohl die ja so cool nicht ist, aber was solls..)

 In der Zwischenzeit fordert die schlimme Unterangelung ihren Tribut. Meine Abu 506 hab ich wie durch ein Wunder wieder zusammengebaut gekriegt, und sie schnurrt tatsächlich satt. Leider hat sich meine Küche in einen Alptraum aus Frühstücksfleischwürfeln und rotem Farbpulver verwandelt, und die ersten Ankommenden aus dem kleinen unbedeutendem Madenereignis neulich brummen munter durch die Wohnung.
 Wird echt Zeit ans Wasser zu kommen....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Mario, 
schön zu lesen, daß Du den Trip zu den Dorschen trotz miesem Wetter genießen konntest!

Die Ostsee war heute ruhig, kein Regen, ab und an etwas Sonne am Himmel zu sehen. Hab keinen der erhofften Quappenverwandten landen können, aber zwei Flundern in Pfannengröße haben sich an meinen Weichteilen, pardon, Weichgummiködern zu schaffen gemacht ;-)
Ich will die platten Biester mit ihren süßen Schnuten jetzt nicht als die „Döbel der See” bezeichnen, aber es ist echt erstaunlich, was die sich verglichen mit ihrer Größe einverleiben wollen. Die Twister hatten etwa 2/3 der Länge der Butte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: na da wünsch ich Dir maximale Erfolge am Freitag und Sonnabend! 
Und am Sonntag kannst Du Dir ja die Mütze ganz tief  ins Gesicht ziehen und mal diskret die FoPu-Ruten auf ihre Matchqualitäten probewedeln ;-)

Kapselrollen können echt Spaß machen, für mich paßt auch die Ergonomie (das Abbremsen der Schnur beim Werfen krieg ich mit der Kapselrolle viel einfacher kontrolliert als mit jeder konventionellen Stationärrolle).

Bei mir ists ungewiß, wann ich ans Wasser komme und dann an welches. Gibt noch ein paar interessante Gewässer in der Nähe, die ich teilweise bisher nur mit der Kamera als Notizbuch, aber ohne Schnur+Haken  erkundet habe.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Da Du gerade von den Quappenverwandten sprichst. Das hab ich am WE auch getan, was bei 6-7 Windstärken mit 9er Böen, Regen/Graupelschauern und 6Grad nicht grade einfach war, aber trotzdem wurde gefangen!!!





geomas schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> schön zu lesen, daß Du den Trip zu den Dorschen trotz miesem Wetter genießen konntest!
> 
> Die Ostsee war heute ruhig, kein Regen, ab und an etwas Sonne am Himmel zu sehen. Hab keinen der erhofften Quappenverwandten landen können, aber zwei Flundern in Pfannengröße haben sich an meinen Weichteilen, pardon, Weichgummiködern zu schaffen gemacht ;-)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich bin unkundig was die hohe See betrifft. Wart ihr draussen mit Schiffen (Booten, Schonern, Brigantinen, Fahrzeugen) oder habt ihr vom Strand aus geangelt?
> 
> Das mit den "Döbeln der See" muss nochmal thematisiert werden..
> hg
> Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade, das es mit den Erhofften nicht geklappt hat!!! Aber Petri zu den Platten!

Morgen werde ich nochmal einen Versuch starten den Friedfischen auf den Leib zu rücken!!! Wird wahrscheinlich nicht gerade einfach, bei dem Wetter der letzten Tage!?! Aber mal sehen, ob nicht doch ein Fischie Lust auf meine Maden hat!?! Es gilt ja hoffentlich den Einen zu fangen und das sollte auch trotz schlechter Voraussetzungen klappen!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Schade, das es mit den Erhofften nicht geklappt hat!!! Aber Petri zu den Platten!
> 
> Morgen werde ich nochmal einen Versuch starten den Friedfischen auf den Leib zu rücken!!! Wird wahrscheinlich nicht gerade einfach, bei dem Wetter der letzten Tage!?! Aber mal sehen, ob nicht doch ein Fischie Lust auf meine Maden hat!?! Es gilt ja hoffentlich den Einen zu fangen und das sollte auch trotz schlechter Voraussetzungen klappen!!!
> 
> Grüße Mario


 
 Wer ist denn Der Eine?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Waren von Fehmarn mit einem Kutter draußen. Anders wäre das auch nicht gegangen!!!

Wünsche Herrn Minimax natürlich auch nur das Beste für Freitag und Samstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Mario,
> schön zu lesen, daß Du den Trip zu den Dorschen trotz miesem Wetter genießen konntest!
> 
> Die Ostsee war heute ruhig, kein Regen, ab und an etwas Sonne am Himmel zu sehen. Hab keinen der erhofften Quappenverwandten landen können, aber zwei Flundern in Pfannengröße haben sich an meinen Weichteilen, pardon, Weichgummiködern zu schaffen gemacht ;-)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich bin unkundig was die hohe See betrifft. Wart ihr draussen mit Schiffen (Booten, Schonern, Brigantinen, Fahrzeugen) oder habt ihr vom Strand aus geangelt?
> 
> Das mit den "Döbeln der See" muss nochmal thematisiert werden..
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mein alter Herr hat ein Boot, mit dem sind wir beide zwischen den Fähren und etlichen anderen Angelbooten herumgekurvt.
> 
> Der Döbel-Vergleich ist sicher nicht passend, hatte früher schon mal Flußbarsch und Dorsch vom Verhalten (futterneidische Gierschlunde) auf eine Stufe gestellt, die passen wohl besser zusammen.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist eigentlich egal, Döbel, Rotauge, Ukel, Hasel,...!!! Der eine Fisch eben!!! Nicht schneidern lautet halt im Moment die Devise!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: na da wünsch ich Dir maximale Erfolge am Freitag und Sonnabend!
> Und am Sonntag kannst Du Dir ja die Mütze ganz tief ins Gesicht ziehen und mal diskret die FoPu-Ruten auf ihre Matchqualitäten probewedeln ;-)
> 
> Das wird alles sehr ernüchternd. Obwohl.. letztes Jahr war auch ein Stand mit Splitcanes da, Fliege only natürlic.
> 
> Kapselrollen können echt Spaß machen, für mich paßt auch die Ergonomie (das Abbremsen der Schnur beim Werfen krieg ich mit der Kapselrolle viel einfacher kontrolliert als mit jeder konventionellen Stationärrolle).
> 
> Ich will auch gerne mal, aber dafür such ich noch ne historisch passende, nicht zu schwere Rute
> 
> Bei mir ists ungewiß, wann ich ans Wasser komme und dann an welches. Gibt noch ein paar interessante Gewässer in der Nähe, die ich teilweise bisher nur mit der Kamera als Notizbuch, aber ohne Schnur+Haken erkundet habe.
> Raus bei Gelegenheit, sind harte Zeiten in Nottingham.



Hab mich mal an farbigen Zitatantworten versucht, kommt heir ja sonst nur bei erbitterten Trainwrecks zum Einsatz|wavey:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich egal, Döbel, Rotauge, Ukel, Hasel,...!!! Der eine Fisch eben!!! Nicht schneidern lautet halt im Moment die Devise!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Na dann Petri heil, Mario! 
Nicht schneidern und ne gute Zeit am Wasser zu haben: ein guter Plan.

Döbel hab ich leider nicht in der Nähe, eine gute Stunde mit dem Auto muß ich planen. Für Hasel müßte ich noch weiter reisen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dem einzigen Meeresfisch, der mit Sir Squalius Cephalus vergleichbar ist, wurde von Steven Spielberg ein Denkmal gesetzt!

 Und ja, Leute, ich glaub mehr als kartieren und hoffentlich Entschneidern is grad nicht drin


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber Du hast doch schöne kleine Flüsse bei Dir vor Ort!!! Wieso soll es da keine Döbel geben??? Sind doch von den Verhältnissen eigentlich wie gemacht für Döbel!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lockt denn keinen von euch mal der Raubfisch? Liegt nicht bei uns allen irgendwo n Blinkerbox?
 Mal im Vertrauen und nach zwölf Uhr?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Ich will auch gerne mal, aber dafür such ich noch ne historisch passende, nicht zu schwere Rute



Das wird nicht billig werden. Gut und leicht war damals schon nicht für wenig zu haben, heute umso weniger. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir etwas suchen, was "gut alt aussieht", oder gleich entsprechend etwas bauen lassen. Dann passt es sicher.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei mir hat das leider mit dem viel zu hohen Wasserstand "meiner" Weser zu tun!!! Da ist fast wie auf Georg´s Bild einfach viel zu viel Unrat und Laub im Wasser, so das an eine ordentliche Führung eines Kunstköders nicht zu denken ist!!! Das kommt ja dann auch noch hinzu bei "meinem" Angeln auf Friedfische! Aber es sollte eigentlich möglich sein schön dicht vor Land in den Restbuhnen zu Angeln, so wie ich es im Frühjahr am liebsten habe!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dem einzigen Meeresfisch, der mit Sir Squalius Cephalus vergleichbar ist, wurde von Steven Spielberg ein Denkmal gesetzt!
> 
> Und ja, Leute, ich glaub mehr als kartieren und hoffentlich Entschneidern is grad nicht drin



Haha, „Wir brauchen ein größeres Boot" ;-) Sehr schöner Vergleich.
Der Tigerhai ist unter den Haien DER Allesfresser, wobei der Große Weiße Hai sicher auch nicht sehr wählerisch ist.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wird nicht billig werden. Gut und leicht war damals schon nicht für wenig zu haben, heute umso weniger. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir etwas suchen, was "gut alt aussieht", oder gleich entsprechend etwas bauen lassen. Dann passt es sicher.



Hmm, ältere ordentliche Matchruten findet man doch noch hier und da. Wenn es nicht was ganz erlesenes sein muß. Silstar zum Beispiel hatte ja auch schöne Matchruten (auch Picker & Co.) im Programm, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Aber Du hast doch schöne kleine Flüsse bei Dir vor Ort!!! Wieso soll es da keine Döbel geben??? Sind doch von den Verhältnissen eigentlich wie gemacht für Döbel!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Das Flüßchen, das ich zuletzt erfolglos beangelt habe, hat leider keine Döbel (also sicher einige Exemplare, aber keinen nennenswerten Bestand).
Zu den Döbel-haltigen Strecken der Flüsse ist es eben etwas weiter.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe 2 schöne Splitcanes (11´und 12´), und wenn ich auch ihre Ästhetik bewundere und mich an ihnen ergötze, so muss ich ehrlicherweise zugeben, meine Arme und die herrlichen Ruten sind nicht füreinander bestimmt. Ist Physik. Meinen FLiegenbambus wedel ich ohne Probleme.
Puncto Glas hab ich ne 13er Matchmaker, aber die ist topplastig und Schwer, hatte mal Gelegenheit ne 12er in der Hand zu halten, sind welten dazwischen. Sieht man auch an den Preisen: 13er Matchmaker kriegt man fürn Appel un Ei, 12er werden unter Freunden gehandelt.

 Und zum Bauen: Da will ich erst noch mich und mein Angeln besser kennenlernen, und dann selbst Hand anlegen... Die "Minimax Mk. XXVIII" (so circa..) wird dann wohl verwendbar sein..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Lockt denn keinen von euch mal der Raubfisch? Liegt nicht bei uns allen irgendwo n Blinkerbox?
> Mal im Vertrauen und nach zwölf Uhr?



Im Prinzip schon. Direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft (10min per pedes) werden häufiger 40cm+ Barsche gefangen, aber da ist es mir einfach nicht ruhig genug.
Auch die Teiche und Seen in der Region werden stark auf Raubfische beangelt. 
Und vom Bootsangeln oder Urlaubsangeln mal abgesehen bin ich auch eher der Entspannungsangler, der nicht dauernd den Eff-Zett werfen will, sondern das Sitzen am Ufer genießt ;-)

Eine Ausnahme ist vielleicht das gezielte Angeln mit leichten Raubfischmethoden auf Friedfische (naja, ist relativ) wie den Aland. Hab mir ein paar Miniwobbler besorgt, die sollen bei den Alanden hoch im Kurs stehen.
Und mein erster Fisch auf Kunstköder (rostiger Spinner) war ein Aland, da sollte ich schon aus sentimentalen Gründen mal was unternehmen. Aber nicht jetzt im Spätherbst.
Hab auch noch Blinker und Spinner von meinem Großvater, die sollten aus vergleichbaren Gründen auch mal gebadet werden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 schöne Splitcanes (11´und 12´), und wenn ich auch ihre Ästhetik bewundere und mich an ihnen ergötze, so muss ich ehrlicherweise zugeben, meine Arme und die herrlichen Ruten sind nicht füreinander bestimmt. Ist Physik. Meinen FLiegenbambus wedel ich ohne Probleme.
> Puncto Glas hab ich ne 13er Matchmaker, aber die ist topplastig und Schwer, hatte mal Gelegenheit ne 12er in der Hand zu halten, sind welten dazwischen. Sieht man auch an den Preisen: 13er Matchmaker kriegt man fürn Appel un Ei, 12er werden unter Freunden gehandelt.
> 
> Und zum Bauen: Da will ich erst noch mich und mein Angeln besser kennenlernen, und dann selbst Hand anlegen... Die "Minimax Mk. XXVIII" (so circa..) wird dann wohl verwendbar sein..



Ah, okay, also suchst Du doch was ganz erlesenes und nicht nur etwas aus der 506-Ära. Da bin ich bei weitem weniger anspruchsvoll und auch nicht so stilvoll ;-)

Hab übrigens am Sonntag einen Knaben am Graben mit einer einfachen Bambusrute angeln sehen, hat mich richtig gefreut, daß man so was noch erlebt...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon. Direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft (10min per pedes) werden häufiger 40cm+ Barsche gefangen, aber da ist es mir einfach nicht ruhig genug.
> Auch die Teiche und Seen in der Region werden stark auf Raubfische beangelt.



Eben das mein ich. Durch unsere eher heimliche Unterholz-Existenz haben wir Zugang/Kenntnis zu Gewässern oder Abschnitten, die der Zanderhorde völlig unbeknnt oder unattraktiv erscheinen müssen.
Aber irgendwie..pfff.. ich konnt mich nie aufraffen..

 Zu den Ruten: Neinnein, ich dachte mal das ich das suche: Ich bin nicht manns genug für das Tackle unserer Ahnen.  Zur 506 würde prinzipiell ne schöne 80er Rute passen, schon historisch korrekt, aber für mich verwendbar. Da wird ich sicher fündig werden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eben das mein ich. Durch unsere eher heimliche Unterholz-Existenz haben wir Zugang/Kenntnis zu Gewässern oder Abschnitten, die der Zanderhorde völlig unbeknnt oder unattraktiv erscheinen müssen.
> Aber irgendwie..pfff.. ich konnt mich nie aufraffen..
> 
> Zu den Ruten: Neinnein, ich dachte mal das ich das suche: Ich bin nicht manns genug für das Tackle unserer Ahnen.  Zur 506 würde prinzipiell ne schöne 80er Rute passen, schon historisch korrekt, aber für mich verwendbar. Da wird ich sicher fündig werden.



Bei meinen Trips zum Flüßchen hab ich ja diverse „Unterholz-Stellen”, die stark nach Döbel aussahen (okay, die sind da ja kaum vertreten), aber eben auch sehr „barschig” wirkten. 
Aber auf Tauwurm kam an diesen Stellen kein gestreifter Stachelritter - die Rotaugen kamen eher von Flußabschnitten ohne „Cover”.
Hatte damals auch schon an Dropshot oder die klassischen Methoden gedacht, aber wenn auf einen fetten Tauwurm nichts geht, wird wohl auch ein Spinner oder Weichgummi-Köder nichts bringen. 
So zumindest meine Denkweise.


Und zu den Ruten: die 80er waren doch ne sehr produktive „Match-Ära”. Da hatte fast jeder Hersteller (ich meine die Massenhersteller wie Silstar, DAM, Shakespeare, Daiwa...) mehrere Matchruten-Linien im Programm, wenn ich nicht irre.
Da sollte sich doch was passendes für Deine 506 finden lassen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist schon ein komisches Missverständnis zwischen Friedfischheinis und Raubfischfuzzis..
 Jeder scheut doch das Feld des anderen, weil jeder glaubt da ist nicht "genug Action"
 So ists zumindest bei mir.

 Die armen Raubfischer, die müssen den lieben langen Tag auswerfen und einholen.. immer wieder. Und Freuen sich dann über einen oder zwei schöne Fische, und heutzutage heisst das über 30 cm...

 Und die denken über uns, das wir nen Köder mit gps platzieren und dann 3 tage Warten.. Oder 20000 Uckeln stippen. 
 Komisch, wie man sich auseinanderlebt


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich spinne gerne mal ab und an aber bin ziemlich erfolglos (dies Jahr ein kleiner Hecht auf ProfiBlinker - wenn man nachmessen müsste ob er das Maß hat ist er zu Klein; also schwimmen gelassen.
Ansonsten bin ich ein großer Freund des Nachtansitzes, gerne auf Aal aber grundsätzlich auf alles was Flossen hat. Nur endet das in 90% der Fälle mit Döbel


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich spinne gerne mal ab und an aber bin ziemlich erfolglos (dies Jahr ein kleiner Hecht auf ProfiBlinker - wenn man nachmessen müsste ob er das Maß hat ist er zu Klein; also schwimmen gelassen.
> Ansonsten bin ich ein großer Freund des Nachtansitzes, gerne auf Aal aber grundsätzlich auf alles was Flossen hat. Nur endet das in 90% der Fälle mit Döbel


Nabend Kochtopf,

also ich hab heut mal aus Unterangelung in der Verordnung für Brandenburg nachgeguckt:

Wenn ich also losgehe, und mir nen Frühstücksfleischwürfel auf nen 6er Haken ziehe, ists ne Raubfischangel. 
Weil Hakengröße über 8, Köder: Wirbeltier. Für die Praxis irrelevant, aber dann müsst ich strenggenommen den nächsten (Schneider)Bericht im Raubfischforum posten..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Richtig genießen kann ich das Angeln mit (klar, totem) Köderfisch. Aber auch da mangelt es momentan an den passenden Gewässern, da in meiner Umgebung eben sehr viel auf Raubfisch geangelt wird und etliche sehr verheißungsvolle Stellen für mich unerreichbar sind. 
Ich hab das an Oktober-Wochenenden erlebt, daß ich mit der Swingtip auf einer Landzunge saß, während um mich herum 4,5,6 Raubfischangler Köfis badeten oder das Wasser um mich herum mit Wobbler+Gummi abfächerten.

@ Alex: Stichwort Profiblinker: von denen hab ich mir vor ein paar Jahren  super-Mini-Twister und entsprechend winzige Jigköpfe besorgt, extra für Rotfeder&Co , aber noch nicht probiert...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit Raubfischmethode auf Friedfisch klingt spannend, mir reicht es mit ner Kurbelbewegung den Köder auftreiben zu lassen damit ein Plötz sich zum Einmarsch genötigt sieht.
In Hessen wüsste ich keine abschließende Definition von Raubfischangel - zum Glück! Sonst würde ich beim Döbeln und auslegen eines Köfis auf Aal mitunter mit zwei statt der erlaubten einen Raubfischangel fischen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Kochtopf,
> 
> also ich hab heut mal aus Unterangelung in der Verordnung für Brandenburg nachgeguckt:
> 
> Wenn ich also losgehe, und mir nen Frühstücksfleischwürfel auf nen 6er Haken ziehe, ists ne Raubfischangel.
> Weil Hakengröße über 8, Köder: Wirbeltier. Für die Praxis irrelevant, aber dann müsst ich strenggenommen den nächsten (Schneider)Bericht im Raubfischforum posten..



Mann, was sind die pingelig bei Euch in Brandenburg.
Und von Frühstücksfleisch-Erfolgserlebnissen lese ich lieber hier...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Brandenburg ist eigentlich recht liberal, glaub auch nicht, das jemand Frühstücksfleisch ohne deuttlichen Hinweis als wirbeltierköder klassifizieren würde (und ich habs probiert. Mehrfach. )
 Aber wir wollen den Politschatten aus unserem Auenlandstammtisch fernhalten. Habs auch nur aufgrund der Boardklassifizierungen als Kuriosum gebracht.
 Gibt's Pläne fürs Woe bei euch?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Gelegenheit geh ich mal an dem erwähnten Überkippteich mit der Spinne und Gummifisch los, naja, 1Mio Minibarsche und alle 1000 Würfe ein kleiner Hecht. Vertrau da völlig meinem Angeldealer, der hat mir was chromblitzendes zusammengestellt, seitdem duzt er mich..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Will mich nicht kampflos dem Trotten geschlagen geben. Ich habe einen Drennan Crystal Loafer mit 7,5 gr damit sollte es doch gehen, wie ich den richtig ausbleie muss ich nochmal nachlesen, dann Frühstücksfleisch auf 6er Wurmhaken für den halt und hoffen dass sich wer meiner erbarmt


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Will mich nicht kampflos dem Trotten geschlagen geben. Ich habe einen Drennan Crystal Loafer mit 7,5 gr damit sollte es doch gehen, wie ich den richtig ausbleie muss ich nochmal nachlesen, dann Frühstücksfleisch auf 6er Wurmhaken für den halt und hoffen dass sich wer meiner erbarmt



Alles richtig und weitermachen, aber Frühstücksfleisch ist selektiver Köder- und damit meine ich nicht nur Spezies, sondern Swims.
Bei Frustgefahr lieber Made wählen! Früflei einschalten, wenn Made den Nachweis erbracht hat. Made: U2; Früflei: B52.

 Zur Pose: Wie tief und breit ist denn dein Gewässer?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Strecke ist gemeinhin Döbelverseucht, die Barbe neulich war auch von da. Da erhoffe ich mir schon was vom Frühstücksfleisch, aber mit Wurm und Made habe ich vermutlich wirklich besser Chancen irgendwas zu fangen :-/


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist gemeinhin Döbelverseucht, die Barbe neulich war auch von da. Da erhoffe ich mir schon was vom Frühstücksfleisch, aber mit Wurm und Made habe ich vermutlich wirklich besser Chancen irgendwas zu fangen :-/



Entschuldige bitte, ich schreibe aus der Brachsenregion, hier sind Döbel was besonderes. Ich vergesse immer Deine Mittelgebirgsgunstlage. Verfolge unbedingt deinen ursrünglichen Plan, ich wollte nicht interferieren.

 Schaffst Du es raus zum Woe?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das liegt leider nicht in meinen Händen ;-/ Mit Baby, Frau mit Rücken und krankem Hund nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, da ist der ganze Vater gefordert...
Lustigerweise gehört die fulda (zumindest hinter Kassel) zur Brassenregion, nur dass Brassen seltenheitswert haben, jedenfalls kann ich die Male wo ich eine gesehen habe an einer Hand abzählen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wettermäßig (und zeitlich) siehts bei mir morgen am besten aus. Dummerweise hab ich „Nacken”, wenn der nicht beweglicher wird, werd ich morgen wohl passen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

kurz OT:


Minimax schrieb:


> Weil Hakengröße über 8, Köder: Wirbeltier.


Da kann ich Dich vielleicht beruhigen, dass Du das falsch siehst:
Es ist ein Produkt aus Wirbeltieren und kein Wirbeltier oder Wirbeltierteil (wie Fetzen/Filet) und sollte kein Problem machen. 

Das soll vor allem Fische und Teile davon als Köder zum GEZIELTEN Raubfischangeln verhindern.

Es ist selbst kein Problem, wen DU Raubfische mit NICHT-Raubfischmethoden fängst im Normalfall

OT aus


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So sollte ja heute den Einen geben!!!

Vorher erstmal am Wasser geschaut. War doch ganz schön hoch! Na egal wird schon klappen!?! Zeug gepackt und los. 

Am Wasser angekommen war es dann aber leider doch schlimmer als vermutet! Nicht nur, das es einiges Treibgut gab, etwas oberhalb war der Wasserbau am Ausbaggern eines Altarms. Ich weis zwar nicht was die gebaggert haben, auf jeden Fall trieben in den Buhnen Unmengen an Grasschnitt. Haben wohl die Camper vom Campingplatz ihren Rasenschnitt dort abgeladen, oder was weis ich!?! Ich hab es dann auch 2 Stunden lang versucht in unterschiedlichen Buhnen, aber alles ohne Erfolg/Biss!!!

Dann doch wieder die Weserseite wechseln und am Brückenpfeiler versuchen! Dort gab es glücklicherweise kein Gras, sondern "nur" übliches Treibgut! Hab dann mal die 9,5meter Stippe ausgepackt, da die Strömungskante doch etwas weiter draußen war. Das wurde aber auch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt! Doch mehr im ruhigen Bereich versuchen? Na gut, noch etwas Futter dazu, und...ZACK, es gab wahrhaftig einen Biss, Anhieb, sitzt und heraus kam ein Rotauge von etwas mehr als 20cm!!! Jawohl, kein Schneider mehr, Tag gerettet und vor allen Dingen neue Hoffnung geschöpft, das noch mehr geht, ging auch noch!!! 2 kleine Futterballen nachgefüttert, die Ringe hatten sich noch nicht ganz aufgelöst, wieder ein Biss, oh, diesmal aber schon einiges kräftiger und heraus kam ein schönes Rotauge von ca. 40cm!!! Maß war leider noch in der Hochseetasche, können auch so +/- 2cm gewesen sein und dabei auch richtig gut in Form!!! Es lagen genau 9min zwischen den beiden Bildern! Na,...! Nein, das sollte es gewesen sein! Auch egal war trotzdem super!!! Morgen geht es weiter.

Da hat mich "meine" Weser mal wieder nicht im Stich gelassen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

entschneidert - mehr kann man bei dem Sch..wetter doch nicht erwarten!!

Klasse, dass es geklappt hat!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Wetter war doch heute ganz gut. Zwei Anläufe, einer am Vormittag und einer bis jetzt eben brachten immerhin ein handlanges Rotauge zum Vorschein. Jetzt sind die letzten Dendros jedenfalls verbraucht. Mal sehen...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

naja, gut ist was anderes - nicht so übel wie die letzten Tage.

Jetzt, wo ich ich etwas Zeit hätte, eh zu spät (und eh Nachtangelverbot ;-))


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du wohnst im falschen Bundesland.
Komm nach NRW. Zwar n scheiss Verband, aber nah an Holland 


Petri Andal


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

grins - wohl wahr, wie Marteria das ja auch sieht...
 Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland

Als ich in Niederlande zum drehen war und sah, wie ganze Familien zusammen abends am stippen waren, mitten in den Ortschaften, Mutter, Vater, Kind, das hat mich schon beeindruckt.

Bei uns würde PETAner Amok laufen..

Kein Wunder, dass die Niederländer  im Normalfall auch beim Friedfischangeln besser sind (Ausnahmen wie ihr hier betsätigen ja nur die Regel..).....


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als ich in Niederlande zum drehen war und sah, wie ganze Familien zusammen abends am stippen waren, mitten in den Ortschaften, Mutter, Vater, Kind, das hat mich schon beeindruckt.



So war es früher in meiner Kindheit an unserem Camping auch. (in DE)
Alle haben Abends am Steg gesessen und haben geangelt.
Manchmal hat mein Opa mit seinem Kahn noch drei Kollegen und mich zu den Seerosenfeldern mitgenommen. 
Werd ich nie vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

lang ists her - heute kaufen sie vegane Leberwurst und grillen Tofubratlinge..........


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na wenigstens gibt's den Kahn und die Seerosenfelder noch. :g
Angeln darf man auch noch.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

#6#6#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> lang ists her - heute kaufen sie vegane Leberwurst und grillen Tofubratlinge..........


Nur die vorgeschobenen Alibi Aktivisten.. 

Die Bionade Bourgeoisie schlemmt anders


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der gemeine Möhrchenlutscher ist eben anders...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nur die vorgeschobenen Alibi Aktivisten..
> 
> Die Bionade Bourgeoisie schlemmt anders


:q:q:q:q


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Dir Thomas!

So jetzt zum Wetter: Hast Du schon mal auf Deinen Kalender geschaut? Es ist der 22. November! Dafür war das Wetter heute erstklassig!!! Naja die Tage vorher waren dafür halt "Novembermässig" kalt und Regen!!! 

Ich denke mal, das es Morgen etwas besser läuft, was nicht bedeutet, das ich Heute nicht zufrieden war!!! 

Eigentlich wäre jetzt "Döbelspinnern" angesagt, aber bei dem hohen Wasser und dem entsprechenden Treibgut, leider unmöglich!!! Hat die letzten Jahre eigentlich immer gut geklappt um diese Jahreszeit!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit Döbel und Spinner lief bei uns (als es noch Döbel gab) immer im Sommer am besten..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na schön, daß es nicht nur „den Einen” gegeben hat, Mario - Petri zum propperen zweiten Plötz!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Mario und @Andal,
 Petri zu den Fängen in schwierigen Zeiten. Ich hab heut auf der Strasse die ungewöhnlich milden Temperaturen bemerkt, und die Vorfreude wächst. Ich kann nur hoffen es euch nachzutun und mich zu entschneidern- dazu brauchts auch nicht so schöne Plötzen wie die zweite von Mario.

 Der kleine Wärmeschub wird natürlich nix an den Wassertemperaturen ändern, zumal im Fliessgewässer ändern, aber angeblich soll ja Klärchen auch mal für ein paar Stunden hervorkommen, und die Lichtwerte beeinflussen unsere Kunden sehr wohl (hat Andal bereits drauf hingewiesen). Ich bin also nicht gänzlich ohne Zuversicht.

 Und gute Besserung an  Geo und die Kochtopfs!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Danke und Petri heil!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach, ich bin so unterangelt, und  voller Vorfreude dass das nur in der Katastrophe enden kann. Ich wird vor Aufregung zittrig rumhampeln, tapsig und ungeschickt auftreten und bevor noch der Haken im Wasser ist, werd ich das Madenpöttchen umschmeissen und meinen gesamten Ködervorrat verschütten. Das Prinzip ist ja aus Jugendzeiten bekannt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du dann noch eine neue Methode ausprobieren willst ist der Frust vorprogrammiert - bleib bei dem bewährten für den Wiedereinstieg! Und zieh was raus!!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte neulich beim Schneidern im Flüßchen viel Zeit zum Nachdenken und dachte, ich sollte vielleicht mal die Beschaffenheit des Grundes, Fischreichtum oder -armut mit einer Actionkamera, befestigt an einem langen Kescherstock, erkunden.
Egal.
Bin gestern Abend auf einen angelnden Youtuber gestoßen, der regelmäßig eine „WaterWolf”-Kamera neben Köder/Futterkorb hat. Spannend für mich zu sehen, wie schnell sich das Futter löst, wie schnell die Fische am Korb sind, aber auch wie oft Brassen und andere Fische die angebotenen Köder und Futterbröckchen negieren.

Das Projekt nennt sich Breamtime : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsI1N5h44nC4DGttg88fAg

Unterhaltung für „Mistwettertage”, die man lieber zuhause verbringt...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

wasn das für ein Landsmann??


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wasn das für ein Landsmann??



Ich tippe mal auf einen Schweden, der Name läßts vermuten...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ja, dachte ich auch - aber erkennbar ist das nirgends.. 
Und Schweden ist ja nun nicht gerade als "Brassenland" bekannt, oder?
Daher meine Frage....


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

davon ab:
Hatten wir das hier im Strang mit dem Thema "speedstippen" oder war das in einem anderen Thema? 
Wenn anderes, hats jemand zur Hand?


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ist ein schwede.
vermutlich wird kein, oder kaum ein deutscher wegen den brassen nach schweden zum angeln fahren, aber ich denke jedes land hat seine experten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ist ein schwede.
> vermutlich wird kein, oder kaum ein deutscher wegen den brassen nach schweden zum angeln fahren, aber ich denke jedes land hat seine experten.



Seh ich genauso. 

Mich ärgert es immer noch, daß ich früher bei meinem Schweden-Urlauben* nicht gezielt auf Schleien und große Rotfedern geangelt habe, immer nur Hecht&Barsch nach...

*) kein Angelurlaub, eher so Familienurlaub mit Angeln je nach Wetter und Lust


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da werden viele Angelländer verkannt. Nach Irland rumpeln sie wegen den Hechten, dabei gibts da so schöne Brassen und vor allem große Rotaugen und erst die Mischlinge von den beiden!
Am Po das gleiche. Waller über alles und dabei gibt es dort auch noch so viele Friedfische in Größen, von denen man nur träumen kann.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.
> 
> Mich ärgert es immer noch, daß ich früher bei meinem Schweden-Urlauben* nicht gezielt auf Schleien und große Rotfedern geangelt habe, immer nur Hecht&Barsch nach...
> 
> *) kein Angelurlaub, eher so Familienurlaub mit Angeln je nach Wetter und Lust


naja ärgern nicht gerade, aber mir geht´s da ähnlich. wenn wir da waren gab´s nur hecht und aal, vielleicht noch barsch. 
haben aber immer wieder auch mal ordentliche klopper beim köderfisch stippen gefangen, rotaugen, -federn und brassen.


Andal schrieb:


> Da werden viele Angelländer verkannt.


absolut!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> davon ab:
> Hatten wir das hier im Strang mit dem Thema "speedstippen" oder war das in einem anderen Thema?
> Wenn anderes, hats jemand zur Hand?



Fantastic Fishing hatte mal speedpiclern und -stippen angesprochen aber befindet sich scheinbar im Urlaub


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So dann mal weiter! War ja Heute fast schon "sommerlich" warm!!! Allerdings gab es doch sehr viele unschöne Windböen, die das Angeln nicht gerade vereinfachten!

Am Wasser angekommen, hui, nochmal ca. 20cm mehr Wasser als gestern!!! Diesmal ging es in die von mir im Frühjahr sehr gerne befischten Buhne Nr. 3 oberhalb der Brücke von G. am rechten Weserufer! Naja Buhne ist eigentlich Übertrieben. Abgeschwächte Stromkante trifft es eher!!! Bei der Fahrt über die Brücke hab ich das schon bemerkt, also kann die 10m Stippe mal gleich im Auto bleiben!

Schön dicht etwas angefüttert, denn an der Uferböschung ist es jetzt am ruhigsten und da die auch einigermaßen steil abfallen, war Angeln "vor den Füssen angesagt!!!

Nach ca. 15min kam auch schon der erste Biss und heraus kam ein Rotauge von 23cm, schonmal entschneidert!!! Kurz darauf gab es 2 Bisse, wo der Anschlag leider ins Leere ging, ochnö!!! Aller guten Dinge sind 3 diesmal kam der Anschlag durch und auch der Widerstand war sehr gut!!! Nach kurzem Drill lag da ein tolles Rotauge von 42cm im Kescher, schöner Brocken!!! Naja sollte ja auch etwas besser werden als gestern! 2 Bisse brachten dann noch 2 kleine Döbel um die 10cm zum Vorschein, aber von Rotaugen nichts mehr zu spüren!!! Was tun ausharren oder wechseln???

Ich entschied mich zu wechseln, was in Nachhinein wohl die richtige Entscheidung war! So ging es eine Buhne unterhalb, also die Nr. 2. Die brachte mir im Frühjahr auch sehr schöne Rotaugen bei allerdings etwas weniger Wasser!!! Auch hier gab es eigentlich keinen "ruhigen" Bereich, alles war in Bewegung. Also auch hier dicht am Ufer füttern und los gings!

Und es ging gut los, allerdings ging mal gleich der erste Biss ins Leere! Na toll!!! Kurz darauf auch schon der nächste der saß, diesmal auch guter Widerstand und ta da, mit 36cm auch eine gute Größe!!! Auf den nächsten Biss musste ich auch nicht lange warten, diesmal "nur" 25cm! Läuft!!! Aber auch leider wie in der Buhne zuvor, war leider nichts mehr mit Rotaugen, auch hier gab es dann 2 kleine Döbel in der 10er Klasse! Gibt´s doch gar nicht!?! Na gut eine letzte Zigarette noch, na doch noch ein Biss und auch guter Zug drauf! Hat sich doch nochmal gelohnt, wieder 42cm!!! Klasse! Na gut halbes Stündchen noch. Hatte dann noch 3 Bisse, wovon aber kein Anhieb durchkam, verdammt!!! 

Alles in allem natürlich ein super Novemberangeltag mit ein paar zu vielen starken Böen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben!!!

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mit so einem Fang nicht wirklich gerechnet, aber erstens kommt es anders,...! Die Bedingungen sahen erst nicht wirklich "fängig" aus, aber so ist das halt! Beim nächsten mal sind die Bedingungen "optimal", wenn es sowas gibt, aber kein Fischie beißt an!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing hatte mal speedpiclern und -stippen angesprochen aber befindet sich scheinbar im Urlaub


Habs gefunden. 
DANKE!!!
Da ging das los:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=25350&page=16


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario: wow, super, da hast Du ja ein paar wirklich tolle Rotaugen aus der Weser überlisten können! Fettes Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Die Plötz' kamen auf Maden, nehm ich an?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Georg!

Ja natürlich auf 2 Maden!!! Experimentieren ist nicht so mein Ding! 

Warum auch, so lange es funktioniert!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Super Mario Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mario ist ein Künstler ^^ Petri!

Mal ne doofe Frage - würde es Sinn machen mit ner Freilaufrolle zu Trotten? Bügel auf und abtreiben lassen ist ja ok aber ich fürchte im Zweifel nicht Reaktionsschnell genug zu sein. Freilaufrollen sind zwar klobig aber mMn schneller Anschlagsbereit. Aber vielleicht bedenke ich die Sache nicht richtig


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mario ist ein Künstler ^^ Petri!
> 
> würde es Sinn machen mit ner Freilaufrolle zu Trotten?



Ich glaube, auch beim feinsten Freilauf ist zuviel Widerstand vorhanden, um die Spule in Bewegung zu setzen und zu halten, bei beangelbaren Strömungen und realistischen Posenmontagen

 Und herzliches Petri an Mario und seine monströsen Weserrotaugen! Wahnsinnstag Ende November!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da wirst du wohl recht haben... wobei... mit dem 20gr Hechtproppen...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und Spitze Posenbisse kann man in gewissem Rahmen kontern, indem man das Dropperblei vom Haken wegschiebt und eine nach unten hin feiner werdende Bleikette einsetzt - in gewissem RRahmen. Hektikerzuppeln, dafür braucht man schon sehr gute Stipperreflexe. Ich vergeig die immer.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man kann gut mit der Statio trotten. der knorrige Graeme von totally awesome fishing Show zeigts. 
 Man schlägt mit offenem Bügel an, indem man die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger als Bügelersatz fixiert, und erst dann den Bügel schliesst. So verliert man keine Zeit.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich danke Euch!!!

Das hat weniger mit Kunst zu tun, sondern mit meiner immer und immer wieder zitierten Gewässerkenntnis!!! Gerade jetzt im Spätherbst oder bei schwierigen Bedingungen am Fluss ungemein wichtig!!!

Im Moment würden glaube ich die wenigsten auf die Idee kommen bei mir vor der Haustür überhaupt zu angeln, da das Wasser so hoch ist! Aber da jetzt beruhigte Bereiche gänzlich fehlen, muss man halt "vor den Füssen" angeln!!! Wenn man dann nicht weiß, wo das Ufer einigermaßen steil abfällt, hat man schon ein Problem! Usw, usw,...!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch!!!
> 
> Das hat weniger mit Kunst zu tun, sondern mit meiner immer und immer wieder zitierten Gewässerkenntnis!!! Gerade jetzt im Spätherbst oder bei schwierigen Bedingungen am Fluss ungemein wichtig!!!


 
 Ich fand das auch sehr gut an Deinem Bericht, das Du darauf geachtet hast, zu erklären wo Du angelst und warum. Genau solche Details in den Berichten sind für uns Lernende Gold wert!:m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Mariani hatte mal in der Am Haken nen Artikel über Angeln mit der Karpfenstippe ("Margin Pole") bei Hochwasser. Sehr nah am Ufer weil da ner geringste Strömungsdruck herrscht und dann Stromaufwärts wandern (denn  Fisch schaut ja Stromaufwärts); glaube die Rute war vier bis sechs Meter lang.
So ähnlich fischst du auch Mario, wenn ich es richtig verstehe?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo Du/Ihr gerade von der Bebleiung spracht!

Ich benutze z.B. hier bei mir "nur" eine Bleiolive, da man hier schon sehr Grundnah fischen muss! Das liegt aber mehr an der recht starken Strömung! An ruhigeren Gewässern ist das natürlich wieder anders! Beim Vorfach hat sich eine 60iger Länge bewährt, aber das ist anderswo vielleicht auch wieder anders!?! Fischen tue ich am liebsten so mit 1-2gr Posen, selten mal 3gr. Reicht hier bei mir völlig aus! Gibt es tiefere Bereiche so ab 2,5m + ordentlich Strömung muss natürlich auch wieder angeglichen werden!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja genau, meine Rute ist halt eine 5m Bolo! Gestern kam mal die Kopfrute zum Einsatz, da der beruhigte Bereich sehr großräumig war, die beiden Rotaugen haben aber auch nicht sehr weit vom Ufer gebissen! Heute war da aber auch nichts mehr mit beruhigtem Bereich (durchgängige Strömung)! Naja und ich bleibe schon so ca. eine Stunde am Platz, sollte es bis dahin nicht beißen, ist es meiner Erfahrung nach besser den Platz zu wechseln!!! Das ist zumindest bei mir am Fluss so!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja und ich bleibe schon so ca. eine Stunde am Platz, sollte es bis dahin nicht beißen, ist es meiner Erfahrung nach besser den Platz zu wechseln!!! Das ist zumindest bei mir am Fluss so!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
 Ja, das ist zum Beispiel eines meiner Probleme: Ich "klebe" gerne an Plätzen, auch wenn nichts geht, das will ich ändern.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das ist zum Beispiel eines meiner Probleme: Ich "klebe" gerne an Plätzen, auch wenn nichts geht, das will ich ändern.



Das geht mir genau so. Und liegt womöglich am Geraffel das ich mitschleppe. Vielleicht wäre so ne Brandungskiste mit Rucksackgurt was für den mobilen Friedfischer. Man hat das sitzkiepen Feeling und kriegt bis auf rute, banksticks und Kescher alles rein, was ein kurzer Ansitz braucht.
Vielleicht werde ich dann mobiler, aber wenn ich die zweimal im Jahr mit meinem Angelkumpel aus dem Rheinland ein Wochenende losziehe haben wir immer sehr sehr viele Ideen - und kleben am Ende doch an unserem Spot, quatschen und haben einen schönen, bräsigen Ansitz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das geht mir genau so. Und liegt womöglich am Geraffel das ich mitschleppe. Vielleicht wäre so ne Brandungskiste mit Rucksackgurt was für den mobilen Friedfischer. Man hat das sitzkiepen Feeling und kriegt bis auf rute, banksticks und Kescher alles rein, was ein kurzer Ansitz braucht.
> Vielleicht werde ich dann mobiler, aber wenn ich die zweimal im Jahr mit meinem Angelkumpel aus dem Rheinland ein Wochenende losziehe haben wir immer sehr sehr viele Ideen - und kleben am Ende doch an unserem Spot, quatschen und haben einen schönen, bräsigen Ansitz


 
 Ja, wenn ich mit meinem Kumpel losziehe, dann ist an ecte Mobilität auch nicht zu denken, aber dann steht für mich auch eben der gemeinsame Ansitz im Vordergrund.

 Aber wenn man allein unterwegs ist, und das schnelle, umstandslose Verlagern des Angelplatzes zur Methode gehört,  dann ist jeder Reiss- oder CLipverschluss, jeder Handgriff ein weiterer Grund sitzenzubleiben. 
 Das schlimme ist: Vor ein Paar Jahren war ich noch hochmobil. Dann aber habe ich weitere Methoden übernommen (damals streng Pose) und nun hab ich den Salat mit dem Geraffel.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das "kleben" kann an ruhigeren Gewässern aber auch richtig sein!?! 

Am Fluss muss ja versuchen die Fische aus der Buhne, an der man sitzt, zum Fressen zu animieren! Der Bereich ist an der Weser sehr überschaubar, da die Buhnen bei mir nicht sehr groß sind! Wenn da jetzt eine Stunde nichts gebissen hat, wo sollen denn die Fische herkommen? Aus einer anderen Buhne rauslocken funktioniert glaub ich nicht, da die Fische ja dann erstmal durch den Hauptstrom und dann wieder zurück in die Buhne müssten! 

In Seen/Teichen wiederum ziehen die Fische bei der Futtersuche mehr umher, da kommt es bestimmt öfter vor das sie erst nach einer Weile das Futter finden. Im Fluss kommt ja das natürliche Futter zu den Fischen, die brauchen da nicht so umherziehen um genügend zu fressen zu finden!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier:







...will ich in diesem Jahr noch mal kleben bleiben. Das Foto ist vom August 2016, jetzt siehts Vegetationsmäßig sicher ganz anders aus.
Etwa 15 Meter links (nicht auf dem Bild) ist der Abfluß eines durchströmenden Baches, viel Röhricht, evtl. auch ne Option.

Das Gewässer in meiner Nähe hab ich nie beangelt, mal sehen, ob was geht.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schaut sehr gut aus Georg!

So ein bissl neidisch bin ich ja schon, aufgrund Deiner Gewässervielfalt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das "kleben" kann an ruhigeren Gewässern aber auch richtig sein!?!
> 
> 
> ja, absolut, meine Beiträge beziehen sich auf kleine Fliessgewässer, 15 m Breite und darunter, und unter der Massgabe keinen großen Futterplatz anlegen zu wollen. Wenn dann in einem Swim (Abschnitt, in dem Fall) nix Passiert, dann wird's höchste Eisenbahn sich zu verlagern.
> 
> 
> Am Fluss muss ja versuchen die Fische aus der Buhne, an der man sitzt, zum Fressen zu animieren! Der Bereich ist an der Weser sehr überschaubar, da die Buhnen bei mir nicht sehr groß sind! Wenn da jetzt eine Stunde nichts gebissen hat, wo sollen denn die Fische herkommen? Aus einer anderen Buhne rauslocken funktioniert glaub ich nicht, da die Fische ja dann erstmal durch den Hauptstrom und dann wieder zurück in die Buhne müssten!
> 
> Ich habe noch nie an Flüssen mit Buhnen geangelt- sehr interessant. Im Grunde eine Reihe von einzelnen kleingewässern, sozusagen? Gut, auch da herrscht dann bald Klarheit ob da was geht oder nicht
> 
> In Seen/Teichen wiederum ziehen die Fische bei der Futtersuche mehr umher, da kommt es bestimmt öfter vor das sie erst nach einer Weile das Futter finden. Im Fluss kommt ja das natürliche Futter zu den Fischen, die brauchen da nicht so umherziehen um genügend zu fressen zu finden!
> 
> Eben, an Stillen Gewässern muss man sich Zeit nehmen, und da kann man dann auch nen Platz aufbauen.
> 
> Gruß Mario



 Mir geht's um das mobile leichte Posen/Grundangeln an kleinen Flüssen- und da gilts die Eigenträgheit zu überwinden.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mir geht's um das mobile leichte Posen/Grundangeln an kleinen Flüssen- und da gilts die Eigenträgheit zu überwinden.



Wenn wir je zusammen fischen gehen besteht die Gefahr, dass in unserer Umlaufbahn kleinere faule angler schweben  frei nach Al Bundy


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja genau, so sehe ich das zumindest, ob das wissenschaftlich nachweisbar ist, keine Ahnung!!!

Aber auch bei den Buhnen (nicht in meiner Gegend) z.B. in Rhein oder Elbe gibt es sehr Große, da kann das auch wieder anders sein, da die Wasserfläche natürlich da viel größer ist!!!

Futterplatz ist, meiner Meinung, aber wichtig! Bei mir gehen meist 3 Hand nicht Hände, also mit einer Hand geformt zu Anfang ins Wasser, ich mag keine Kinderköpfe (Riesenballen)! Im Herbst und Frühjahr auch mal nur 2. Sollten keine Bisse kommen reicht das dann auch für die Stunde, denn wer sollte denn das Futter fressen? Bei Bissen/Fängen immer mal eine Hand nachfüttern. Je nach Strömung ist es natürlich auch wichtig, nicht direkt in der Angelspur zu füttern, sondern etwas oberhalb der eigentlichen Angelstelle. Die Strömung bringt das Futter dann an den richtigen Platz.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn wir je zusammen fischen gehen besteht die Gefahr, dass in unserer Umlaufbahn kleinere faule angler schweben  frei nach Al Bundy



 Im Team besteht die Aufgabe des Trotters darin, mit der Kulisse zu verschmelzen, die Swims auszukundschaften und dann die Bigboys mit ihren Festbleimontagen zu rufen und ihnen zu Zeigen wo sie ihre Körbe hindonnern sollen.
 ..In der Zwischenzeit schleicht sich der kluge Trotter zu den Getränkevorräten..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Je nach Strömung ist es natürlich auch wichtig, nicht direkt in der Angelspur zu füttern, sondern etwas oberhalb der eigentlichen Angelstelle.



 Ich hab z. B. gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, die Futterspur etwas näher zum eigenen Ufer anzulegen als die Posendrift. (bei laminarer Strömung, wohlgemerkt, bei Turbulenzen ist Polen offen!)
Die Fischis bleiben etwas weiter draussen und "dippen" in die Futterspur.. und dann kommt mein Köder direkt zu ihnen...
 Und der Vorhalt ist je nach Futter sehr unterschiedlich.. Maden sinken mit ca. 30cm/6sec, da muss man ordentlich vorhlaten, je nach Strömung..
 Ist schon alles nicht so einfach- aber das ists ja was Spass macht


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da ist zum Anlegen der Spur ein Baitdropper eine feine Sache, wenn man so kleine Sachen, wie Maden und Hanf gezielt an den Ort des Geschehens bringen will.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte gestern gerade mal nach Baitdroppern gesucht und war erstaunt, wie billig die sind. Dachte so „Specimen-Special-Tackle” kostet, auch wenn es einfachste Geräte sind, ne Menge, und war positiv überrascht.
Hab daran gedacht, ne sehr billige Teleskopstippe mit so einem Ding zu verwenden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Da ist zum Anlegen der Spur ein Baitdropper eine feine Sache, wenn man so kleine Sachen, wie Maden und Hanf gezielt an den Ort des Geschehens bringen will.


 
 Ich hab mich nie getraut, den einzusetzen. Ich angel ja mit ner leichten Float. Ich schätze, die schafft das schon den Dropper Rauszuschlenzen, wenn auch unter Protest (Drillt ja auch fische). Aber dann noch Präzise sein? Kann das klappen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nie getraut, den einzusetzen. Ich angel ja mit ner leichten Float. Ich schätze, die schafft das schon den Dropper Rauszuschlenzen, wenn auch unter Protest (Drillt ja auch fische). Aber dann noch Präzise sein? Kann das klappen?



Wie „weit draußen” angelst Du denn für gewöhnlich?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wie „weit draußen” angelst Du denn für gewöhnlich?


 
 1-2 Rutenlängen,  ca. 4-10m, und natürlich driftend. Hab grad nen leichten Baitdropper in der Hand, der hat auch so seine 20-30g, mit float und pin krieg ich den nicht kontrolliert raus. Ist vllt eher was für unter der Rutenspitze. Dann aber super: Du hast die Maden direkt unten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab mal zu rekapitulieren versucht, wie oft ich in diesem Jahr „weit draußen” gefischt habe. Also etwa die Hälfte der „Swims” müßte ich mit einer 6m-Stippe plus Sportsmann in Gummistiefeln erreichen können.
Und ne Teleskopstippe ist billig und schnell auf- und abgebaut. Ist aber nur eine Idee bislang.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Dinger sind auch nicht gedacht, das man weiß Gott wo damit hinwirft. Am besten unter der Rutenspitze und idealerweise so, dass man sich einen Spot damit vorfüttert, den man dann mit etwas Zeitversatz befischen will.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mal zu rekapitulieren versucht, wie oft ich in diesem Jahr „weit draußen” gefischt habe. Also etwa die Hälfte der „Swims” müßte ich mit einer 6m-Stippe plus Sportsmann in Gummistiefeln erreichen können.
> Und ne Teleskopstippe ist billig und schnell auf- und abgebaut. Ist aber nur eine Idee bislang.



Dann besorg dir für diese Stippe auch gleich einen passenden Pole Cup, dann bist du am Bach auf alle Eventualitäten der Fütterung eingerichtet. Für nahe Plätze an stehenden Gewässern natürlich auch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mal zu rekapitulieren versucht, wie oft ich in diesem Jahr „weit draußen” gefischt habe. Also etwa die Hälfte der „Swims” müßte ich mit einer 6m-Stippe plus Sportsmann in Gummistiefeln erreichen können.
> Und ne Teleskopstippe ist billig und schnell auf- und abgebaut. Ist aber nur eine Idee bislang.


 
 Mein Kumpel nutzt gerne die Stippe und macht mich regelmäßig nass.
 Zum alten Konflikt zwischen Stippe und beringter Posenrute hier etwas sehr inspirierendes, episch quasi, aber vermutlich ists Dir bereits bekannt:

http://www.fishingmuseum.org.uk/champion_roach_fisher.html

 Titanic clash!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nur braucht man halt für die lange Stange auch Platz und viel mehr Gerödel, als ich habe und mir antun wollte. Wanderangeln mit der Kopfrute stelle ich mir doch sehr sportlich vor.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur braucht man halt für die lange Stange auch Platz und viel mehr Gerödel, als ich habe und mir antun wollte. Wanderangeln mit der Kopfrute stelle ich mir doch sehr sportlich vor.



Ne robuste 6m-Teleskopstippe wär für mich auch beim Wanderangeln noch tragbar.
Muß ich eben mal ausprobieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel nutzt gerne die Stippe und macht mich regelmäßig nass.
> Zum alten Konflikt zwischen Stippe und beringter Posenrute hier etwas sehr inspirierendes, episch quasi, aber vermutlich ists Dir bereits bekannt:
> 
> http://www.fishingmuseum.org.uk/champion_roach_fisher.html
> 
> Titanic clash!



Ne, kannte ich noch nicht, danke!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die tut es dann notfalls auch noch als Watstock.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Die tut es dann notfalls auch noch als Watstock.



Oder als Lotrute. Ernsthaft, mit ner Stippe würd ich das Loten besser hinbekommen als mit anderen Techniken (Uferbereich Seen/Teiche + schmale Flüsse).


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Recht viel mehr als einen guten 10er kostet so ein Stecken eh nicht. Leicht muss er auch nicht sein... das rentiert sich.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Natürlich kommen beim Wanderangeln am kleinen Gewässer dann wieder die bösen Bäume ins Spiel..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Recht viel mehr als einen guten 10er kostet so ein Stecken eh nicht. Leicht muss er auch nicht sein... das rentiert sich.



Hätt ich auch schon probiert, aber meine Stippen sind Steckruten und das ist mir dann doch zu fummelig für einen sehr schnellen Auf- und Abbau.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfach ein billigst Stippe bei Ebay bestellen. Lieber 1 m länger, dann kannst du die erste Sektion weglassen und das Teil wird standhafter. Einen Stonfo vorne anpappen und ggf. noch einen Pole Cup dazu. Mich fixt der Gedanke fürs kommende Jahr an der Rur und der Wurm auch gerade an.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Loten mit der Stippe ist tatsächlich wundervoll unkompliziert-  wenn ich gucke wie ratz fatz das beim Kumpel geht.. reicht ja meist zu gucken wo Struktur am Boden ist


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich kommen beim Wanderangeln am kleinen Gewässer dann wieder die bösen Bäume ins Spiel..



Ja, klar, es gibt Strecken am Flüßchen oder „Ecken” am Teich, wo mir selbst meine knapp 3m kurzen Swingtip-Ruten noch zu lang sind.
Aber speziell beim Flüßchen wäre so eine Lotaktion sicher extrem hilfreich und die Möglichkeit, mit einer unscheinbaren Bombmontage zu angeln, nachdem per Baitdropper punktgenau angefüttert wurde, ja, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Hatte ja beim Schneidern am Flüßchen genug Zeit zum Nachdenken ;-)


PS: Es gibt neben dem vielfach beschriebenen Flüßchen noch einen ganz interessanten Bach in meiner Gegend, nochmals deutlich schmaler und flacher als das „Flüßchen”. Offiziell Heimat und Barsch, Plötz, Hecht. Forellen wurden gemeldet, Aland auch, aber zum Beispiel auch Quappen. 
Das ist nun wirklich ein zugewachsenes Kleinstgewässer, bin schon am überlegen, ob und wann ich da mal einen Versuch starten soll.
Evtl. würde ich sogar sicherheitshalber ne ultraleichte 1,80m-Spinnrute als Picker-Ersatz mitnehmen, so beengt könnte es da zugehen.
Muß mal „scouten” gehen...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Loten mit der Stippe - uncool!!

Ihr braucht son Echolot über Smartphone für Ufereinsatz - braucht ihr zwar so lange schon zum länger zum verkabeln, dass der "Stipploter" schon die ersten Fische fängt..

Aber cool isch ..

:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ein Spinnfischer einen uncool nennt hat man es als Friedfischer doch eigentlich geschafft


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...und Stichwort Spinnfischer: meine Vorfahren nutzen eine lange Bambusstippe zum Hechtangeln. Die dickste Schnur, derer sie habhaft werden konnten, Effzett- oder Heintz-Blinker ran und einfach mal die Schilfkante abschleppen. Zu Fuß einmal um den Teich, auch so ne Art Wanderangeln oder „Spinn-Treideln”.
Und wenn ein ganz Dicker gebissen hat - hinterher ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spinnfischer einen uncool nennt hat man es als Friedfischer doch eigentlich geschafft



Neulich am Flüßchen kam (in der Salmoniden-Schonzeit) ein Fliegenfischer des Wegs, der hat mich und meine Feeder-Rute noch nicht mal wahrgenommen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...und Stichwort Spinnfischer: meine Vorfahren nutzen eine lange Bambusstippe zum Hechtangeln. Die dickste Schnur, derer sie habhaft werden konnten, Effzett- oder Heintz-Blinker ran und einfach mal die Schilfkante abschleppen. Zu Fuß einmal um den Teich, auch so ne Art Wanderangeln oder „Spinn-Treideln”.
> Und wenn ein ganz Dicker gebissen hat - hinterher ;-)


Das hat Matze Koch mit Spinner und Feederrute in  älteren Videos gezeigt. Wir haben hier zuviel Gestrüpp um das effektiv zu nutzen.
Und zum Fliegenfischer... viele Kollegen der Fakultät halten sich leider für was besseres


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das hat Matze Koch mit Spinner und Feederrute in  älteren Videos gezeigt. Wir haben hier zuviel Gestrüpp um das effektiv zu nutzen.
> Und zum Fliegenfischer... viele Kollegen der Fakultät halten sich leider für was besseres



Ja, das entsprechende Matze-Video hab ich mal gesehen.

Und bei den Fliegenfischern gibt es - wie überall - solche und solche. Und manchmal auch besonders solche ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin doch sehr erstaunt, wie sich das AB so plötzlich zu einem Friedfischforum wandelt!|bigeyes


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin doch sehr erstaunt, wie sich das AB so plötzlich zu einem Friedfischforum wandelt!|bigeyes



ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen, seltsam oder?
Ist aber auch vergebene Liebesmüh, vielleicht. 99,5 % der Angler sind offensichtlich Raubfischangler. 
 War heute auf der Angelmesse in Berlin. 1,5 Hallen Raubfisch,Raubfisch, Raubedi-raubfisch. Dazwischen Waller und Meer. Es gab auch noch unheimlich viel Raubfischkram, und Raubfischexperten die Vorträge hielten. War gut besucht, vor allem von Raubfischanglern.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wobei ich ja auch nicht weinen muss, zur Randgruppe zu gehören und sich alle anderen an den üblichen Stellen ballen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja auch nicht weinen muss, zur Randgruppe zu gehören und sich alle anderen an den üblichen Stellen ballen.



Anders ist besser. Und unter dem ganzen Raubfischglitzer heut, konnt ich in der hinterletzten Ecke sogar zwei vergessene aber sehr gxxle Nullserien Floatruten entdecken|supergri. Das waren aber auch ungefähr die einzigen Posenruten der gesamten Messe. Auch Feeder kaum vorhanden, und Karpfenruten schmelzen auch dahin. Umgekehrt hatte ein Stand z.B. 8-9 Meter Spinnrute an Spinnrute. Den armen Raubfischern muss der Kopf vor Auswahl brummen. Von Kunstködern ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles nicht mein Schmerz. :m


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> War heute auf der Angelmesse in Berlin. 1,5 Hallen Raubfisch,Raubfisch, Raubedi-raubfisch. Dazwischen Waller und Meer. Es gab auch noch unheimlich viel Raubfischkram, und Raubfischexperten die Vorträge hielten. War gut besucht, vor allem von Raubfischanglern.



Am 4.3. in der Messe Bremen Halle 6 (4800 qm) nur Friedfischgerödel. Kein Karpfen, kein Waller, kein Raubfisch und auch kein Meeresangeln.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe da auch kein Problem mit!!!

Ist es doch die Angelart, die ich am liebsten mache!!! 

Allerdings ist sie bei mir nicht die einzige, da ich nicht gerade sehr "hitzebeständig" bin, zieht es mich im Sommer eigentlich auch sehr gerne mal abends zum Aalansitz!!! Aber dabei bleibt ja auch mal eine Barbe oder ein Döbel hängen! 

Jetzt im Herbst gehe ich eigentlich auch mal gerne "Spinnen", aufgrund des hohen Wasserstandes geht das aber nicht wirklich. Also doch wieder "Stippen"!!! Der Erfolg bestätigt es ja auch!!!

Morgen mal schauen, ob es noch die ein oder andere strömungsberuhigte Stelle gibt, obwohl ich es nicht glaube, da es doch nochmal ordentlich geregnet hat!?!

Herr Minimax, gibt es denn etwas "Fischiges" Ihrerseits zu Berichten???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jungs, stippermesse bremen?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Herr Minimax, gibt es denn etwas "Fischiges" Ihrerseits zu Berichten???


 
 Ahem. Äh. Hust.. Ich.. Ich möchte über das Thema nicht sprechen. Der gestrige Tag hat nie stattgefunden.  (Wo ist der verdammte Heulsmilie, wenn man ihn braucht).

 Also, es war ein sauberes Kategorie-I-Schneidern. Kein Biss, keine beobachtete Aktivität. Immerhin liess sich der Plan mit der leichten Ausrüstung gut umsetzen, so war ich unbeschwert und mobil und konnte an viel mehr Plätzen nix fangen als wenn ich all den schweren Kram dabeigehabt hätte. Und konnte auch neue Flussabschnitte und nen mir unbekannten Kanal wenigstens beschnuppern und Ansitzstellen ausbaldowern, meinen Angelbuddy wird's freuen.

 Und das wiederum zeigt, dass 1) An verschiedenen Gewässern ziemliche Flaute war;
 2) Das ich vermutlich auch mit anderen Methoden (hab mich auf Pose beschränkt) geschneidert hätte, da ich ja verschiedene Gewässer probiert hatte.

 Ich hab allerdings auch nicht den philosophischen Gleichmut, sagen zu können, "Hauptsache am Wasser" es war schon schade. Und auch wenn die Fische keine Lust hatten, bin ich mir sicher, mit Einfallsreichtum und Rafinesse hätte eine Entschneiderung drin sein müssen.

 Also Freunde: Rächt mein Schneidern, fangt gut und fleissig!
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> (Wo ist der verdammte Heulsmilie, wenn man ihn braucht).


Doppelpunktzeh


> Immerhin liess sich der Plan mit der leichten Ausrüstung gut umsetzen, so war ich unbeschwert und mobil und konnte an viel mehr Plätzen nix fangen als wenn ich all den schweren Kram dabeigehabt hätte.



Lieber Minimax, dieser Satz enthält die essenz des  angelns, danke! Ich lach mich kaputt und fühle mit dir


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na, Minimax, mit den Smilies kenn ich mich nicht so aus, also denk Dir mal einen Trostspende-Smilie an dieser Stelle.
Aber Du hast neue Stellen ausbaldowert, Dich dabei nicht mehr als nötig Ballast belastet, und ja, Du warst am Wasser statt am heimischen Herd oder Rechner.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich stoppel mir das so langsam alles zusammen. 

Bei den Ruten habt ihr mir schon geholfen, bei Ködern, beim Futter.. 

Ich denke nächstes Jahr kann ich dann mal anfangen, einmal ernsthafter friedzufischen mit "Leichtgepäck"..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn es sein muss, dann kriegst du Nachhilfeunterricht vor Ort.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ooch,  schrei nicht zu laut. 
Evtl. komm ich darauf zurück (darf dann nur keiner kamerascheu sein)..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Keine Sorge ... aber dafür musst du dann das Catering stellen! :q


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Verpackungsmaterial?? ;-))


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schbäddsle, Linsen und Würschtel wär mir lieber! :q


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

auch noch Ansprüche..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

A geh ... was du ißt, esse ich auch. Das ist doch eine salomonische Lösung, oder!?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

das ist wahr ;-) Aber wenn Du wüsstest, was ich bedenkenlos in mich reinstoppe, wenn ich unterwegs bin - schmerzfrei.

Wer von euch hat Erfahrung mit Nasenangeln?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist schon, mangels Nasen, eine Weile her. Geht aber mit feinen Trottingmontagen recht gut.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

hab das bei uns gesehen früher bei Aussiedler, die konnten das richtig klasse (wenn ich beim spinnen vorbei gekommen bin):
Eimer eingeweichtes Brot als Anfutter und Wolke in die Strömung gelegt, recht grober Schwimmer (15 - 20 Gramm) Flocke am schätzungsweise 6er - 8er Haken als Köder im Mittelwasser treiben lassen. 
Die haben immer angehauen, da hab ich nix gesehen am Schwimmer - teilweise ganz schön Brocken dabei. 

 Frag ich mich halt, ob ich das mal ausprobieren sollte - wobei dann halt wieder sch... ist, das bei der gesamte Bestand so runter ist an allen Arten (ausser Grundel) und die Strecke, wo das war, komplett umgebaut wird (Bundes- oder Landesgartenschau)..
Jucken tät mich das schon mal. 

Wo kriegt man billig altes Brot her??


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vom Bäcker. Brot vom Tag vorher.
Obwohl die das lieber an die tafel geben.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat Erfahrung mit Nasenangeln?



Nur als regelmäßigen Beifang beim feedern im Rhein. 
Warum? 
Die tummeln sich zwischen Plötz und co :q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So wie die meisten Semmelverkaufsstellen heute arbeiten, bleibt recht wenig übrig. Die schieben halt gegen Feierabend nur noch wenige Teiglinge, blechweise, nach. Kann man auch verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die hatten damals alles an altem Brot drin - ich sach mal vom Pumpernickel bis zum Croissant ;-))


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Am 4.3. in der Messe Bremen Halle 6 (4800 qm) nur Friedfischgerödel.
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz


Gibt nix besseres in Deutschland für Friedfischangler #6
Jeder Stand vertritt nur eine Marke/Firma |rolleyes

In den letzten Jahren konnte ich auch einige Schnäppchen mit nach Hause nehmen :m

@Heinz....gibt es 2018 neue Firmen?

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

scheiss weit wech ;-))


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> scheiss weit wech ;-))



Stimmt!


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> scheiss weit wech ;-))


Bis hierher bisste schonmal gekommen #6

....iss nur ein gutes Stündchen weiter :m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

deswegen ja - ich weiss wie weit das ist ;-)

Ist das nicht eher was für Spezis und Wettangler und so?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Absolut nicht. Da ist wirklich für jeden was dabei. Nur eben nix für Spinnfischer.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Spinnzeug hab ich ja eh genuch ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Absolut nicht. Da ist wirklich für jeden was dabei. Nur eben nix für Spinnfischer.



Deswegen will  ich dahin!  Die jagd und angel 16 war da sehr ernüchternd, aber bei der stippermesse könnte ich wie weiland tom gerhard sagen "endlisch normale Leute"


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Notfalls trampen ... und das eingesparte Fahrgeld in Tackle umsetzen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal wieder ne Futter-Frage. 

Nach mehr oder minder erfolgreichen Versuchen mit meiner „Georgs-Advents-Futter-Mischung” und intensivem Studium diverser Quellen, incl. des „Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel”-Threads, will ich mir zum Starten mal zwei Fertigfutter zulegen.

Eine dunkle Mischung für die eher moorigen Gewässer sowie die Flüsse/Flüßchen und eine hellere für die Teiche/kleine Seen mit sandigem/tonigem Grund.

Angereichert würden beide Mischungen dann je nach Bedarf mit Hanf/Weizen/Mais* oder auch Maden/Castern oder aufgebrühten Gammarus oder alternativ mit kleinen Pellets**.

Allein die schiere Vielfalt überfordert mich. Da hat ja jeder namhafte Hersteller mehr als ein Dutzend Futtermischungen im Programm.
Dachte ganz grob an so etwas: MS Range Feeder Dark und als hellere Alternative MS Range Tench/Carp.

Ideen/ Hinweise?




*) oder aufgekochtes Wildvogelfutter, da sind wohl auch noch Erdnußbruch und andere Sachen drin

**) bin ja kein Freund von Fischmehlprodukten, werd aber wohl über meinen Schatten springen - dachte so an kleine Pellets um die 2mm herum, um die Fische zu Suchen zu animieren


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade Mr. Minimax!

Ich werde mal versuchen Dich morgen zu "rächen"!?! Obwohl die Voraussetzungen eher suboptimal sind zu kalt, Regen (nicht ganz so schlimm) aber wahrscheinlich wird der Wasserstand es nicht möglich machen zu Angeln, da er schon vorgestern am Limit war!!!

Achso Thomas, als Futter kommt bei mir wieder "nur" Paniermehl (Gastroquali, das ist anders als herkömmliches, etwas "schwerer" würde ich es beschreiben und Vanillezucker zum Einsatz. Salz haben wir ja genug bei mir in der Oberweser, und bald wahrscheinlich noch mehr, trotz grüner Ministerin!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Eine dunkle Mischung für die eher moorigen Gewässer sowie die Flüsse/Flüßchen und eine hellere für die Teiche/kleine Seen mit sandigem/tonigem Grund.
> 
> Ideen/ Hinweise?


Habe dieses Jahr im Sommer/Herbst mit Erfolg auf sandigen Grund dieses Futter von Geers genutzt

Ansonsten seit Jahren die Mehle von HJG Drescher insbesondere TK Feedermix D&S


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ geomas:

Schwer da etwas zu raten, ohne das Gewässer zu kennen. Ich bin bis jetzt mit einer ganz normalen Feedermischung "Hausmarke" ganz gut gefahren. Farblich beige, mit ein paar roten Fitzelchen. Das mische ich mir immer so an, wie ich es brauche. Zum Abdunkeln kann ich dir die Futterfarben "rot" und "schwarz" von Top Secret empfehlen. Ich löse diese Pulver im Wasser, bis der Ton etwas zu dunkel erscheint. Zusammen mit dem hellen Futter, das die Brühe ja aufsaugt, komme ich da recht gut hin.

Ganz feine Pellets bekommt man unschlagbar günstig von der BayWa aus der Fischfutter-Ecke.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ ulli1958m & Andal: herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas: könnte ansonsten black sultan vom Zammataro was für dich sein? Bin von seinen fertig Mischungen überzeugt seid ein Rudel Barben über das Rhein Spezial hergefallen sind wie Deutschland über Brasilien bei der WM  2014


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas: könnte ansonsten black sultan vom Zammataro was für dich sein? Bin von seinen fertig Mischungen überzeugt seid ein Rudel Barben über das Rhein Spezial hergefallen sind wie Deutschland über Brasilien bei der WM 2014



 Mr. Kochtopf ist ohnehin ein ganz perfider, erst hat er mich dazu gebracht, ne ´Kaffeemühlen kapselrollen Antiquität klsrzumachen,
 Dann braucht uch be historisch passende Rute, und auf der Messe stand er neben mir und raunte ins Ohr (und hatte recht) (Unglaubliche Torheit, wär nen Thread wert..=
 man hüte sich vor diesem Mann..


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dann braucht uch be historisch passende Rute, und auf der Messe stand er neben mir und raunte ins Ohr (und hatte recht) (Unglaubliche Torheit, wär nen Thread wert..=
> man hüte sich vor diesem Mann..


:q:q:q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :q:q:q



Also, wohlgemerkt, metaphorisch, sozusagen als mentale Präsenz, raunte Mr. Kochtopf unbekannterweise.
 Herausgekommen ist nun eine
 leichte Wagglerrute wie aus dem Bilderbuch, 13fuß, 178g (bei meinen Floatruten -und nur da- mag ich heroinchic) und schönen 90er Schieberingen, perfekt für die Abu 506. Fabrikat unbekannt, ist ne 0er Serie, aber Mrs. Minimax steht mit dem Tuschestift bereit.
 Mr. Kochtopf hat also nicht schlecht geraunt...#6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

wir lassen uns alle verführen - jeder von was anderem ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

nochmal Frage vom Friedfischanfänger:

Dropshot mit kleinen Würmern/Maden - würde das auch auf Fried/Weissfisch funzen?

Oder bracht man Vorfächer/Paternoster/Seitenzweig?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du meinst, das DS Rig ganz klassisch mit dem Palomar gebunden?
Das kann ab und zu mal einen Weissfisch bringen, aber du wirst dich auch garantiert über "hektische Bisse" am laufenden Band ärgern. Das sind dann in aller Regel Rotaugen, die einfach so spitz beissen, dass du mit einem Anhieb immer zu spät kommst.

Binde dir besser ein simples Straight Paternoster Rig, das auch nur zwei Knoten benötigt. Dann hast du ein entsprechendes Haken- und Bleivorfach ... aber auch die Chance, diese spitzen Bisse zu verwerten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss an meinen einflüsterungen arbeiten... Minimax kauft zwar alles was ich auftrage aber liefert nix hier ab  Tu mal Foto von de Stöcksche nei, Mr. MM!

@thomas: das soll funzen, war mal ein Artikel in der FuF darüber, der hat Maden auf  Stärkebasis von Berkley verwendet weil haltbarer als Natur- und mehr Lockwirkung als Gummimaden. Und vermutlich Endorsement 
Aber du willst ja weg vom Spinnen und hin zu einzig  (!) wahren  (!!) Besser(!!!)angelei (!!!!)


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber du willst ja weg vom Spinnen und hin zu einzig  (!) wahren  (!!) Besser(!!!)angelei (!!!!)



Das haste falsch verstanden:
NICHT weg vom spinnen. 

Aber nicht mehr nur...

Ich will nicht mehr so viel rumrennen, sondern auch mal gemütlich sitzen - aber da gerne auch"aktiver" angeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das haste falsch verstanden:
> NICHT weg vom spinnen.
> 
> Aber nicht mehr nur...
> 
> Ich will nicht mehr so viel rumrennen, sondern auch mal gemütlich sitzen - aber da gerne auch"aktiver" angeln.


Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirr mich nicht mit Tatsachen!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beim letzten Film mit Trollwut hatte ich festgestellt, wie bequem son Stuhl ein kann - aber der hatte mir für mich und meine 1 - 2 Stunden Ansitze natürlich viel zu viel Gerödel dabei..

so zum Verständnis, was mich "plagt":
[youtube1]NNr9CB1GZF4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNr9CB1GZF4


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wohlgemerkt, metaphorisch, sozusagen als mentale Präsenz, raunte Mr. Kochtopf unbekannterweise.
> Herausgekommen ist nun eine
> leichte Wagglerrute wie aus dem Bilderbuch, 13fuß, 178g (bei meinen Floatruten -und nur da- mag ich heroinchic) und schönen 90er Schieberingen, perfekt für die Abu 506. Fabrikat unbekannt, ist ne 0er Serie, aber Mrs. Minimax steht mit dem Tuschestift bereit.
> Mr. Kochtopf hat also nicht schlecht geraunt...#6





Petri, ähhemm, also eher Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang!

Ein Foto würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas: könnte ansonsten black sultan vom Zammataro was für dich sein? Bin von seinen fertig Mischungen überzeugt seid ein Rudel Barben über das Rhein Spezial hergefallen sind wie Deutschland über Brasilien bei der WM  2014



Danke, ja, könnte was sein. Gibt ja nur eben soviel Auswahl von namhaften Herstellern...
Und ernsthaft gegeneinander testen kann die ja kein Freizeitangler.
Gerade wenn mehrere Faktoren im Spiel sind (und das ist beim Angeln ja eigentlich immer der Fall), weiß man hinterher nie so genau, ob jetzt das (Grund-) Futter ausschlaggebend war oder einfach nur die Fische in Weltmeister-Beißlaune und dies auch noch am richtigen Platz...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich sach ma mit meinem begrenzten Sachverstand, dass man mit Zammataro und Schlögl, van ende (oder so) wenig falsch machen kann


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sach ma mit meinem begrenzten Sachverstand, dass man mit Zammataro und Schlögl, van ende (oder so) wenig falsch machen kann



Ja, so in etwa denke ich auch. 
Werd wohl die von ulli1958m empfohlenen Futtermixe ordern und dann nach Bedarf „hochjazzen”, also mit Hanf oder Maden oder so anreichern. Der Name Geers hat wohl in den Benelux-Ländern mindestens so viel Gewicht wie hier Schlögl oder Zammataro. Natürlich ohne den entsprechenden Herren zu nahe treten zu wollen....


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist zwar ein Werbefilmchen von HJG aber gucken schadet nicht :m

Wenn das Futter richtig angerührt ist....du einen Ballen in der Hand zusammen drückst...anschließend die Hand öffnest, kannst du sehen wie der Futterballen arbeitet und wieder größer wird.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das kann englisches Weißbrot schon immer. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, so langsam seh ich klarer in Sachen Futtermischung.



Liquidized Bread wird natürlich weiterhin seine Verwendung finden.

PS: Andal, würdest Du für trübes Wasser im kleinen Fluß, relativ starke Strömung, eher Liquidized Bread oder Mashed Bread verwenden?
...mein erster Döbel-Trip 2017 steht ja noch aus.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mashed ... also den übernäßten Brotstampf ... der bleibt dir eher und länger im angedachten Bereich, als die "feinen Toastbrösel".


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe das selber noch nicht probiert, aber wenn man die Pampe mit etwas trockenem Lehm anmischt, dann sollte man Futterballen hinbekommen, die so wohl gut sinken, einigermaßen liegen bleiben und langsam einen Strom an Brot freisetzen. Könnte man mal probieren...


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte es mir ja gedacht!

Wasser nochmal so 20cm höher! Trotzdem Versuch gestartet!

Nachdem es sogar einen Biss mit der Pose gab (leider ins Leere), ich aber schon 3 Haken in der Uferböschung gelassen habe und der 4. Haken dann auch weg war, musste eine neue Strategie her! 

Um nicht gefrustet gleich wieder die Heimreise anzutreten, hab ich es mal auf Grund versucht um evtl. ein Fischlein an den Haken zu kriegen!!! Es gab dann sogar 2 gute Bisse wovon aber nichts hängen blieb! Aber es funktionierte, und das Vorfach hing auch nicht mehr fest! Dann bei der Köderkontrolle zupfelte es auf einmal leicht und siehe da ein kleiner Döbel hatte die Maden genommen!!! Etwas später gesellte sich noch ein etwas größerer Döbel dazu!!! Ein weiterer Biss ging nochmal ins Leere. Dann beschloß ich es nochmal in der anderen "Buhne" zu versuchen, aber dort war die Strömung wohl viel zu stark. Auf jeden Fall gab es in gut einer Stunde nicht einen weiteren Biss mehr!!! Mit Rotaugen hat es leider nicht geklappt, denen wird die Strömung wohl auch mittlerweile zu stark sein!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario,nicht als Scheider nach Hause.#6


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim letzten Film mit Trollwut hatte ich festgestellt, wie bequem son Stuhl ein kann - aber der hatte mir für mich und meine 1 - 2 Stunden Ansitze natürlich viel zu viel Gerödel dabei..
> 
> so zum Verständnis, was mich "plagt":
> [youtube1]NNr9CB1GZF4[/youtube1]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNr9CB1GZF4




Warte mal bis Dezember, da is alles extrem bequem mit einem mal laufen dabei #6#6


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte heute vier Stunden Zeit.
Erste Stunde kein Kontakt, Stelle gewechselt.
Zweite Stunde kein Kontakt, Stelle gewechselt.
Dritte Stelle liefs dann nach rund 2 Minuten.

Bisse kamen extrem vorsichtig und auch erst deutlicher, als ich von der Hakengröße her nochmal arg runter gegangen bin.
Hatte viele, die ich gar nicht gesehn hab und beim einholen waren dann teilweise gar keine Maden mehr auf dem Haken.
Hatte dummerweise keine rolle mit Geflochtener dabei, das hätte die Anzeige erheblich verbessert und hätte eine Fangorgie beschert.
Aber auch so wars recht kurzweilig.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie viele Weiden mit dieser Astgabelvermehrung schon neu angepflanzt wurden und heute als stolze Bäume die Ufer zieren!? :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sofern sie nicht von andren Anglern wieder rausgezogen würden, würde man an so manche Gewässer wohl nicht mehr rankommen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri unseren erfolgreichen Fischern! Wobei ihr ja auch diverse Anstrengungen unternehmt um zum Fisch zu kommen, freut mich sehr für euch!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri an Mario und Jean! 

Jean, ich kanns auf dem Foto nicht deutlich erkennen - hast Du mit der leichten Feederrute gefischt???


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal - danke, Lehm als Binder könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas
Die Feeder auf Jean's Bild : Korum CS Feeder(-60g)


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Petri an Mario und Jean!
> 
> Jean, ich kanns auf dem Foto nicht deutlich erkennen - hast Du mit der leichten Feederrute gefischt???



WG-60g.
hab recht weit draußen mit 30g im See gefischt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke für die Info!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
 und Petri an die Unentwegten Mario und Jean!




geomas schrieb:


> Petri, ähhemm, also eher Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang!
> 
> Ein Foto würde mich auch interessieren.



 @Geo, Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl
 Gute Gelegenheit, mal das Foto hochladen zu üben, Achtung
 mal sehen obs klappt:




 Wie man sieht sieht man nix: Keine Zierwicklungen, Kein Logo keine Beschriftung. Kurz Über dem Griff ist der ungeschliffene Blank jedoch geglättet.
 Einige Dinge sind Auffallend: Der Schieberollenhalter, der relativ kurze Griff und auf dem Bild vmtl. nicht zu erkennen, die Spitze ist eingespliesst. Ich halte dies für altertümliche Merkmale. Alt wird die Rute aber nicht sein, denn sie trägt bereits Einstegringe (interessanterweise 14+1, bei nur 13`Länge) und ist sehr leicht (170g ca:k). Auch der matte Blank wirkt eher modern.
 Aktion ist durchgehend und nachgiebig, und ich würde das max. WG auf 10g schätzen. 
 Ein entzückendes Rotaugenstöckchen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schön. Was den Griff, dessen Länge und den Rollenhalter angeht, hatte der Rutenbauer genau meine Vorlieben.

Ich fasse die Rute so, dass der Rollenfuss zwischen Ring- und Mittelfinger liegt. Dann sollte der Griff genau unter dem Ellenbogen enden. Alles was da hinten rausschauen würde, sehe ich als sinnloses Material an. Schließlich sind Freidfischruten ja keine Ultraweitwurfprügel für Großkarpfen und die Brandung.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Super, nochmals Glückwunsch! Genau der richtige Mix aus klassischem „Look” und den eher modernen Errungenschaften wie geringem Gewicht.

Und dazu eben noch Understatement, spitze!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dankeschön, jetzt müsst ich nur noch angeln können..

 Schlanke Matchruten haben ne tolle Ästhetik, schlanker dezenter Blank und Korkgriff (Ein Fluch auf das perfide Duplon!) Was ich bei den alten Ruten so liebe, ist das leicht aufgepilzte bzw. die Zwiebel am Griffanfang.
 Und das aus der mode kommen der Schieberollenhalter ist glaube ich eine wirklich dumme Fehlentwicklung der Industrie.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Gewicht: 170gr bei 13ft Länge sind schon mal ne Ansage. 

Da wunder ich mich manchmal über heute angebotene Ruten (speziell als „Picker” vermarktete Ruten), die bei 9ft Länge teilweise deutlich mehr wiegen.

Ich hab ne alte (Ende der 80er Jahre produzierte) Matche von etwas mehr als 15ft, die wiegt weniger als ein halbes Pfund Butter ;-)
Wenn ich die eine Weile nicht gefischt habe und dann in die Hand nehme, denke ich, irgendwas fehlt da, so leicht wirkt sie.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Und das aus der mode kommen der Schieberollenhalter ist glaube ich eine wirklich dumme Fehlentwicklung der Industrie.



Naja, die Schieberollenhalter haben Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn der Rollenfuß nicht richtig gut zu den Schiebe-Ringen paßt, kann es schon mal knifflig werden. 
Ist bei meiner Lieblings-Ruten&Rollencombo so, fuchst mich jedes Mal, wenn die Rolle sich lockert, lieben tu ich das Paar dennoch ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich fasse die Rute so, dass der Rollenfuss zwischen Ring- und Mittelfinger liegt. Dann sollte der Griff genau unter dem Ellenbogen enden. Alles was da hinten rausschauen würde, sehe ich als sinnloses Material an.


 
 Bei mir schauen alle (Float-)Rutengriffe ca 15 cm hinterm Ellbogen raus. Ich werfe so gut wie nie zweihändig, also bräucht ichs auch nicht, aber ich habe halt den Vergleich nicht. Aus dem selben Grund empfind ichs aber auch nicht als störend. Tatsächlich stemme ich das Rutenende beim Trotten gelegentlich in die Hüfte oder klemms mir unter den Oberarm, ich finds entlastend, am legt die Rute ja nie ab. Daher auch meine Vorliebe für Kate-Moss-Ruten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab ne alte (Ende der 80er Jahre produzierte) Matche von etwas mehr als 15ft, die wiegt weniger als ein halbes Pfund Butter ;-)
> Wenn ich die eine Weile nicht gefischt habe und dann in die Hand nehme, denke ich, irgendwas fehlt da, so leicht wirkt sie.



Toll! 15ft bei dem Gewicht, unglaublich. Und auch schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.
 Hat DIe auch nen Namen?
  Aber Ich denke das ist wichtig, man hat die Stöcker ja immer in der Hand. Ich finds immer witzig wenn Spinnruten mit ihrer sagenhaften "Leichtigkeit" beworben werden.

Können auch 178g sein. Meine geliebte, rassige Acolyte hat wesentlich mehr Kraft und die wiegt 150g. Die will man gar nicht mehr aus der Hand nehmen, ein Traum. Die wird jetzt bestimmt total eifersüchtig und produziert Tüddel.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit den Ruten ist es wie mit den Frauen. Jeder hat seine eigenen Favoriten. Hier meine 12 ft. 1.1 lbs. "Allesrute".


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Passt genau zu Deinen oben genannten Vorlieben. Massarbeit?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Toll! 15ft bei dem Gewicht, unglaublich. Und auch schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.
> Hat DIe auch nen Namen?
> ...



Da wirds schwierig ;-) „Diamond-Kevlar Match” oder so - Made by Tri-Cast für einen (heute nicht mehr existierenden) holländischen Angelladen (Bruins-Boxmeer).

Meine Alltagsmatche ist eigentlich mehr eine Power-Match oder so, die lieb ich in erster Linie wegen der der raffinierten Teilung, Auf- und Abbau sind eine Sache von wenigen Augenblicken. Ist ne Drennan Serie 7 Tench- & Specimen Float.
Als ich die gekauft habe, gab es noch die edlere Ausführung davon, naja, rückblickend hätte ich etwas mehr zahlen sollen, aber ob ich den Unterschied gemerkt hätte??? ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja. Das sollte sogar eine Kleinserie werden. Leider hat damals der Rutenbauer Schiffbruch erlitten und musste seine kleine Firma einstellen. 

Die ist 3-teilig, mit 170 gr. auf 12 ft. nicht wirklich schwer und hat ganz bewusst für diese Art Ruten relativ große Pac Bay Minima Ringe, weil die einfach ihre Vorteile haben, wenn man mal mit der Laufpose und Stopperknoten fischen will. Sonst stören die ja nicht. An der Rute ist alles so, wie ich es mir wünsche. Sensibel in der Spitze, straff, aber nicht hart und bei Belastung arbeitet sie bis zum unteren Drittel. Da kann sich auch die Schleie mal etwas Kraut umhüllen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Passt genau zu Deinen oben genannten Vorlieben. Massarbeit?



Ich sehe es so. Ich will die Länge der Rute vor mir haben und nicht hinter mir.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Als ich die gekauft habe, gab es noch die edlere Ausführung davon, naja, rückblickend hätte ich etwas mehr zahlen sollen, aber ob ich den Unterschied gemerkt hätte??? ;-)


 
 Natürlich, Du hättest mehr und größere Fische gefangen.:q

 Im Grunde erfüllen doch all unsere Traumruten ihren ersten und nicht unwichtigen Zweck doch bereits am allerersten Tag: In den eigenen Besitz übergegangen zu sein...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Im Grunde erfüllen doch all unsere Traumruten ihren ersten und nicht unwichtigen Zweck doch bereits am allerersten Tag: In den eigenen Besitz übergegangen zu sein...



Ganz genau und das kann nur verstehen, wer jemals so ein Glücklicher war und oder ist. 

Nächste "Baustelle" wird eine 10 ft. Grundrute mit 2 lbs. sein. Zielfische Schleien mit dem Festblei und vergleichbare Gegner in See und Fluss.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

„Baustelle” hört sich nach individuell gefertigter Rute an oder willst Du theoretisch passende Modelle „durchwedeln” bis zum Treffer?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das hält sich momentan die Waage. Entweder eine schon ausgekuckte fertige Rute griffmäßig etwas umstylen, oder ein kompletter Neubau. Preislich würde das nicht viel ausmachen. Mal sehen, wie ich am Tag X drauf bin.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nächste "Baustelle" wird eine 10 ft. Grundrute mit 2 lbs. sein. Zielfische Schleien mit dem Festblei und vergleichbare Gegner in See und Fluss.


 
 Hört sich zunächst nicht unlösbar an. Es gäbe ja im Spinnrutenbereich Entsprechendes zuhauf, plus da könntest Du auch in Punkto Grifflänge in Deinen Wohlfühlbereich kommen.
 Ich merke gerade, dass ich überhaupt keinen Überblick über die ganze Vielfalt der neuen eher Kurzen Commercial-Pellet-Method-Etc. Grund und Posenruten habe. Die schiessen ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hört sich zunächst nicht unlösbar an. Es gäbe ja im Spinnrutenbereich Entsprechendes zuhauf, plus da könntest Du auch in Punkto Grifflänge in Deinen Wohlfühlbereich kommen.
> Ich merke gerade, dass ich überhaupt keinen Überblick über die ganze Vielfalt der neuen eher Kurzen Commercial-Pellet-Method-Etc. Grund und Posenruten habe. Die schiessen ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden.



Da gibt es von WFT einen schönen Spinnrutenblank mit medium action und einem Wurfgewicht bis 55 gr.
Zieht man da die üblichen paar % ab, kommt das ziemlich genau hin.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

10ft und etwa 2lbs (vermutlich etwas weniger) hat meine schwerste Abu Legerlite. Das „-lite” im Namen bezieht sich auf, ja, hmm, keine Ahnung ;-)

Korkgriff, Metall-Schieberollenhalter und „Drahtringe” ohne Einlage, auch nicht am Leitring und Endring. Ich mag das Ding, ein Glücksbringer am Wasser war sie bislang aber nicht. Hoffentlich erbarmt sich doch mal ein Fisch von Format ihrer...

Also weiter versuchen. Hab gerade ne Quick 3002 dran, ab und an hängt auch mal die Pin mit dicker Schnur an ihr.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mir ist schön öfters durch den Kopf gegangen, ob nicht die Zander-Ruten alter Schule, ergänzt durch einen Gewinde-Endring, prima Swingtip-Ruten abgeben würden.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn man unsere Pläne und Ideen so ansieht, dann kann es getrost 2018 werden. #6#6#6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ha, aber vor dem Jahreswechsel will ich ne Flosse oder zwei sehen...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das sollte sich ja wohl noch in den 5 Wochen darstellen lassen!#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal Zeit zum fischen finden :c
Mit meinem Lazarett zu Hause wird es zumindest nicht leichter


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mir ist schön öfters durch den Kopf gegangen, ob nicht die Zander-Ruten alter Schule, ergänzt durch einen Gewinde-Endring, prima Swingtip-Ruten abgeben würden.



 Das haben wir in der Tat schon gemacht. Geben super Ruten ab und haben ein wenig mehr Rückgrat als die speziellen Swing-Tip Ruten. Grad auf Brachsen, Karauschen, Giebel, Schleie und Satzkarpfen ergeben das Traumhafte Ruten. 
 Haben dafür die Sportex Carat Zander umgebaut. Die gab es dann auch in 3,30 Meter und das waren unsere -Achtungmodernesenglischversuch- Long-Range-Swing-Tip Ruten


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das haben wir in der Tat schon gemacht. Geben super Ruten ab und haben ein wenig mehr Rückgrat als die speziellen Swing-Tip Ruten. Grad auf Brachsen, Karauschen, Giebel, Schleie und Satzkarpfen ergeben das Traumhafte Ruten.
> Haben dafür die Sportex Carat Zander umgebaut. Die gab es dann auch in 3,30 Meter und das waren unsere -Achtungmodernesenglischversuch- Long-Range-Swing-Tip Ruten



Mit klassischer Zanderrute sind quasi Floats gemeint? Spricht ausser Handling was gegen 3,60m Länge?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das haben wir in der Tat schon gemacht. Geben super Ruten ab und haben ein wenig mehr Rückgrat als die speziellen Swing-Tip Ruten. Grad auf Brachsen, Karauschen, Giebel, Schleie und Satzkarpfen ergeben das Traumhafte Ruten.
> Haben dafür die Sportex Carat Zander umgebaut. Die gab es dann auch in 3,30 Meter und das waren unsere -Achtungmodernesenglischversuch- Long-Range-Swing-Tip Ruten



und 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit klassischer Zanderrute sind quasi Floats gemeint? Spricht ausser Handling was gegen 3,60m Länge?





Ich hab die „Zander-Ruten” von Mitte/Ende der 80er Jahre so dunkel im Hinterkopf, kannte die nur aus den „West-Katalogen”, wenn ich das richtig erinnere wurde damals mit in der Spitze weichen, aber mit gutem Rückgrat ausgestatteten Ruten mit Twistern auf Zander geangelt, also Floatruten mein ich nicht.
Teilweise auch mit durchgehendem Korkgriff und Schieberollenhaltern, klassisch.

Meine Erinnerung kann natürlich getrübt sein...



@ Alex: Meiner Meinung nach spricht in erster Linie das Handling gegen eine 3,60m-Rute als „Schwinge”. Aber das ist natürlich ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und auch der Gewässer.
Meine meistgefischten Schwingen sind knapp unter 3m. Ab und an wünsche ich mir wegen der „Ablagemöglichkeiten” am Ufer ne 3,60m-Schwinge, kommt aber selten vor.


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die klassischen Zanderruten waren zum Angeln mit Köderfisch entwickelt. Länge 2,70 und 3,00m; manche gab es mit 3,30m. Weiche Spitze, damit der Köfi nicht abfällt, ein ganz ansehnliches Rückgrat aber trotzdem eine extrem federnde Aktion.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Die klassischen Zanderruten waren zum Angeln mit Köderfisch entwickelt. Länge 2,70 und 3,00m; manche gab es mit 3,30m. Weiche Spitze, damit der Köfi nicht abfällt, ein ganz ansehnliches Rückgrat aber trotzdem eine extrem federnde Aktion.



Die ersten für „Gummi” gebauten Ruten waren aber ähnlich, oder? Weiche Spitze zur Bißerkennung (geflochtene Schnur wie sie heute verwendet wird gab es damals ja noch nicht) und guten Rückgrat.

Hab das so in der Erinnerung, die ja gerne mal betrügt...


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Soweit komm ich leider nicht zurück aus alterstechnischen Gründen. Aber ab Anfang 2000 hatten immer noch einige Hersteller s. z. B. Sportex derartige Zanderruten im Angebot. Mittlerweile sind sie fast gänzlich verschwunden, da die Köderfischruten meistens in Längen von 3,60m angeboten werden und die Spinnruten im Vergleich zu den alten erheblich härter sind und ne Spitzenaktion haben. Die 3m "Köfi-Zanderruten", die ich auch von bekannten noch bekam, hatten eine weiche Spitze, ein ansehliches Rückgrat und eine Aktion die sich am besten mit Halb-parabolisch beschreiben lässt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die ersten für „Gummi” gebauten Ruten waren aber ähnlich, oder? Weiche Spitze zur Bißerkennung (geflochtene Schnur wie sie heute verwendet wird gab es damals ja noch nicht) und guten Rückgrat.
> 
> Hab das so in der Erinnerung, die ja gerne mal betrügt...



Die letzten Ruten, die ich in dieser von dir angedachten Bauweise wahrgenommen habe, kamen von Albert Drachkovich in Zusammenarbeit der Firmen Astucit und Pezon & Michel. Speziell abgestimmt für das Fischen mit dem Drachkovich System.Das war 2004. Da habe ich mal so eine Spinnrute zur Probe gefischt und sie kam dem sehr nahe, was du suchst. Ich habe sie damals nicht gekauft, weil sie nicht ganz billig war. Heute reut es mich den Teufel, dass ich da zu knickerig war, denn sie würde mir jetzt mehr als perfekt in den Beritt passen. Aber eben als Spinnrute für Systeme.

Die Länge war 270 cm. Es gab sie aber bis 330 cm.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmmm... auf meiner Float  (Shimano Vengeance) steht Zander/Trout, also würde ich erstmal unterstellem, dass sie passen müsste für Köfiangelei auf Zander-  zudem hat sie eine (halb-) parabolische Aktion und dennoch Rückgrat... ich glaube ich bestell mir nen Gewindeendring


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schließlich und endlich kann man ja auch über eine "Selbstgedrehte" nachdenken. Dann hat man auch gleich wieder etwas zum anschmachten... und so arg teuer wird das dann auch nicht.

Da würde sich dieser Blank auch sehr gut anbieten:

https://www.rod-design.de/WFT-Next-Millenium-Spin-300-m-7-35-g

oder wenn es länger sein soll und zugleich kompakter im Transpormaß, die hier:

https://www.rod-design.de/WFT-Lake-n-River-Zander-335m-7-35g


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hmmm... auf meiner Float  (Shimano Vengeance) steht Zander/Trout, also würde ich erstmal unterstellem, dass sie passen müsste für Köfiangelei auf Zander-  zudem hat sie eine (halb-) parabolische Aktion und dennoch Rückgrat... ich glaube ich bestell mir nen Gewindeendring



Ja, probiers mal! Schließlich muß man eine Rute mit Gewindeendring nicht zwangsläufig mit schwingender Spitze fischen ;-)
Und wenn man beispielsweise Seerosen vor den Füßen am Angelplatz hat, kann eine längere Rute durchaus von Vorteil sein.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: mein nächstes Selbstbauprojekt wird eher ein „Quiver” für Rutenhalter, Kescherstiel & Co. 
Oder ein alter Linhof-Fotostativköcher aus den 60ern wird „umgewidmet”. Da paßt dann schon mal die Vintage-Optik ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Selberbau klingt voll spannend aber das würde mir zeit zum angeln rauben


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Andal: mein nächstes Selbstbauprojekt wird eher ein „Quiver” für Rutenhalter, Kescherstiel & Co.



Dazu liegt schon der entsprechende Zeltbahnstoff bei der Schneiderin meines Vertrauens. Wenn die mit den Karnevalskostümen durch ist, wird sie loselegen. Im Prinzip ist es nur ein Futteral für eine 2-teilige 10 ft. und außen dran je ein Fach für den Kescherstab und zwei für die Banksticks und einem Schulterriemen. Allerdings mit einem schön stabilen Camo-Stöffchen. Ich habe zwei Schnittbögen aus Packpapier gemacht und einen davon zur "Anprobe" zusammengeklebt. Alles liegt jetzt bei der Meisterin der Nähmaschine und harrt der Fertigstellung.
Solche Stoffe gibts bei Ebay für einen schmalen Taler.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Selberbau klingt voll spannend aber das würde mir zeit zum angeln rauben



Im Januar sind doch genügend unfischbare Stunden des Schmuddelwetters zu überbrücken und das Weihnachtsgeld muss auch unter die Leute.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sagt mal, ist die Kneipe hier abgebrannt und nur ich habs nicht qualmen gesehen? #c


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute mal los zu „neuen Ufern”. Leichtes Gepäck wie vielfach in diesem Thread diskutiert.

Erstes Ziel: ein Bach, der allerdings an den problemlos und schnell zugänglichen Stellen definitiv zu flach/klar/schmal zum Angeln mit dem mitgereisten Gerät war. Vielleicht laufe ich mal die Strecke ab, ganz ohne „Tackle”. Es gibt sicher ein oder zwei mögliche Angelstellen. Da muß ich mir die noch fehlende Ortskenntnis erarbeiten.

Weiter zur Warnow, an eine mir bislang nur aus dem www bekannten Stelle. Müll, Müll, Müll - alleine drei Billiggrills standen neben der Angelstelle im Gebüsch.
Naja, hab mich etwas umgesehen und eine kleine Stelle abseits des markierten Reviers gefunden. Leider ohne nennenswerte Struktur.







Hab dennoch etwa 2 Stunden meine Seele baumeln lassen und Maden/Würmer gebadet. Ohne einen Zupfer an der Quivertip.

Nach dem Rückmarsch weiter mit dem Auto zu einer anderen, mir nur aus dem Netz bekannten Stelle der Warnow.
Struktur war hier sehr gut vorhanden, der Fluß schmaler, ein Altarm schrie nach unvorsichtigen Kunstköderanglern, um ihnen Tribut in Form von Hängern mit Köderverlust abzupressen:





Sah nach Fischen und Hängern aus - schöner Altarm der Warnow

Der Fluß an sich war hier schmaler und etliche im Wasser liegende Bäume sorgten für Struktur.




Blick von einer Brücke stromaufwärts. Am linken Ufer (SW-lich) kam man gut an das Wasser heran und auch für das Hantieren mit Angelgerät war genug Platz vorhanden.

Von der Brücke aus hatte ich zwei Angler entdeckt, die habe ich dann noch kurz genervt. Zu meiner Überraschung (positiv) waren es zwei Frauen, die mit ihren Feederruten Friedfischen nachstellten. Viele Infos konnte ich ihnen nicht entlocken, hab mich aber gefreut, mal andere Petrijünger als die üblichen Klischee-Typen* gesehen zu haben ;-)



*) gegen die ich mit wenigen Ausnahmen auch nix habe...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also aussehen tut das wirklich sehr gut.#6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...und relativ fischreich könnte es auch sein. Durch die Altarme und so kann man wohl auch mit Karpfen und Schleien rechnen, Quappen gibts da auch (wohl nicht so gehäuft).
Döbel sind eher weiter stromaufwärts zu finden.
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde weiter „unten” ein Wels von 2,26m gefangen (am Zandergeschirr - alle Achtung!).


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

geile Bilder - geiles Flüsschen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist die *Kneipe* hier *abgebrannt* und nur ich habs nicht qualmen gesehen? #c



 Minimax läßt sich entschuldigen, da er z.Zt. von einer leichten Unpässlichkeit betroffen ist. Ohne eigenes Verschulden wurde er gestern in Eskalationen verwickelt, die sich mit "Alte Kumpels" "Kneipe" "Einkönnwanoch" "Sperrstunde"  abstecken lassen.

 Nachdem Minimax heute damit verbracht hat sehr genau über die Worte:
 "Wohastdudichrumgetrieben?" 
 "WiesiehstduÜberhauptaus?"
 "UndsobaldDuauffstehenkannstmachstDudieSauereiimBadweg"
 nachzudenken,
 befindet er sich auf dem Weg der Besserung und wird in Kürze wieder mit Kommentaren, Anregungen und Kritik zur Verfügung stehen.
 i. V.,
 Minimax´ Kleinhirn


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aua... das erinnert mich sehr deutlich an die kürzliche Reise nach Polen und das erste Sympossion mit der neu dazu erworbenen Familie. Da gehen mir auch ein paar Stündchen ab. Bei der zweiten Sitzung habe ich sie dann aber alle vernichtet.

Fazit: Vodka ist o.k., so lange man nur den trinkt und reichlich von dem gereichten Häppchen dazu isst. Vodka und nur Bier dazu ist absolut tödlich! :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Peristaltik auf Schubumkehr, nichtlineares Betonkriechen und ähnliche Aktivitäten hab ich in meiner Jugend (kleines Pils 40 DDR-Pfennige) zur Genüge gehabt.

Gute Besserung an Minimax...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer frei von Sünde ist, der... eh scho wissen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe ja gehofft heute abend in Ruhe in euren lyrischen Ergüssen übers Friedfischen schwelgen zu können - und ohne Georg wäre ich leer ausgegangen. Ich bin schockiert!

Davon ab war ich beruflich wie privat so eingespannt dass ich mich ganz ohne alk so fühle wie Admiral Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs!



geomas schrieb:


> War heute mal los zu „neuen Ufern”. Leichtes Gepäck wie vielfach in diesem Thread diskutiert. [...] Weiter zur Warnow
> QUOTE]
> 
> Vielen Dank für Die schönen Bilder! Davon inspiriert, haeb ich grad mal ein bisserl zu dem Fluss recherchiert. Der bietet ja alles was das Anglerherz begehrt in schönster Kulisse, grade etwas weiter oben. Und was man so liest, könnte sich die Anschaffung einer blauen Tonne schon lohnen. Überhaupt kann da noch manche Überraschung kommen, gibt ja auch nen speziellen Bereich ganz oben und die Nebel mündet ja auch ein..
> Was immer ein Dilemma ist -so kenn ichs von "meinen" Gewässern, ist ja, je schöner und vielversprechender die Jeweiligen Abschnitte sind desto abgelegener, was per se ja kein Nachteil (s.v. Leichtes Gepäck) sein muss, aber desto schwerer findet man "praktikable" Ansitzplätze.
> Hatten die Anglerinnen die Du trafst was spezielles im Visier oder allgemeines Feedern?
> 
> hg
> Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend in die Runde!

@ Minimax: die Anglerinnen waren freundlich, ließen sich aber nicht allzu viele Infos entlocken („Wir haben gerade erst angefangen zu Angeln...”). Nach beiden „Blautonnen-Spezies” hab ich sie gefragt und die Antwort bekommen, daß diese wohl erst flußaufwärts häufiger sind (deckt sich mit dem, was ich anderswo gelesen und gehört habe).
Das Gewässersystem wird von Wissenschaftlern als „artenarm” beschrieben - es fehlen Rapfen, Hasel, Nase und evtl. auch die Barbe.
Die anderen gängigen Fried- und Raubfische sind aber - über die Länge der Warnow verteilt - vorhanden.

Das Erkunden des gesamten Flusses ist extrem aufwändig, selbst wenn ich mir einen Radius von sagen wir mal 25km mit dem Auto ziehe. 
Viele theoretisch interessante Stellen sind nur vom Boot aus zugänglich, andere enttäuschten nach persönlicher Betrachtung. Und wieder andere sind schlicht und einfach nur mit viel Gelatsche zu erreichen (bin gut zu Fuß, aber es gibt Grenzen).

Für das kommende Jahr hab ich mir die Beanglung der Strecke direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft vorgenommen, darauf hab ich 2017 verzichtet, weil ich mich letztes Jahr ein paar Mal über die Party-People am Ufer geärgert habe.
Vor dem Friedfischen dort werd ich aber wohl aus sentimentalen Gründen ein „Kaulbarsch-Stippen” veranstalten. Hoffentlich haben die wenige km weiter flußabwärts ansässigen Grundeln meine Nachbarschaft noch nicht erobert...


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Darf ich mal fragen wer die “Blautonnen-Spezies“ sind ?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wer die “Blautonnen-Spezies“ sind ?



Haha, klar, der Codename bezieht sich auf die hier besprochenen Fische: https://youtu.be/K28gnoD7gPo

Seitdem wir den Clip gesehen haben gibts diese diskrete Umschreibung...

Also Quappe UND Döbel, die sich ja gerne mal das Revier teilen und zum Teil ähnliche Vorstellung von ihrer Ernährung haben.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, klar, der Codename bezieht sich auf die hier besprochenen Fische: https://youtu.be/K28gnoD7gPo
> 
> Seitdem wir den Clip gesehen haben gibts diese diskrete Umschreibung...
> 
> Also Quappe UND Döbel, die sich ja gerne mal das Revier teilen und zum Teil ähnliche Vorstellung von ihrer Ernährung haben.


Herzlichen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Vor dem Friedfischen dort werd ich aber wohl aus sentimentalen Gründen ein „Kaulbarsch-Stippen” veranstalten. Hoffentlich haben die wenige km weiter flußabwärts ansässigen Grundeln meine Nachbarschaft noch nicht erobert...


 
 Es gibt ja Präzedenzfälle, in denen die Grundeln mangels geeigneter Bedingungen grade bei mittleren und kleinen Flüssen "haltmachen", und sich nur schwach weiterverbreiten. Auch bei mir tauchen sie nun auf, bleiben aber an größere Flüsse u.v.A. Kanäle mit Steinpackungen gebunden. Ich kann mich aber täuschen, muss mich mal einlesen.
 Kaulbarsche hingegen sind eine interessante Idee. Die kleinen Racker habens nicht leicht gehabt in den vergangenen Jahren, und sie mal sozusagen l´art pour l´art als Zielfisch zu wählen klingt reizvoll. Zwar ist die beste Methode einen Kauli zu fangen immer noch der Vorsatz einen dicken Aal zu erbeuten, aber das klammern wir mal aus.
 Was machen die eigentlich so zu dieser Jahreszeit? Und ab wann kann man von einem Kapitalen sprechen?


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Präzedenzfälle, in denen die Grundeln mangels geeigneter Bedingungen grade bei mittleren und kleinen Flüssen "haltmachen", und sich nur schwach weiterverbreiten. Auch bei mir tauchen sie nun auf, bleiben aber an größere Flüsse u.v.A. Kanäle mit Steinpackungen gebunden. Ich kann mich aber täuschen, muss mich mal einlesen.



Hier bei uns sind die vor Jahren in einen 7ha See gekommen, der wenig Deckungsmöglichkeiten, viel schlamm sowie dicke raubaale hat.
Man fängt sehr selten mal eine, ich Schätze auf 15 weißfische kommt eine Grundel, obwohl die genug Futter und Zeit gehabt hätten um sich ordentlich zu vermehren.
Denke da is einfach der Lebensraum ungeeignet.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin himmelweit davon entfernt, ein Kaulbarschspezialist zu sein, hab die Racker nur eben in meiner Kindheit immer wieder als Beifang gehabt (die haben sich prinzipiell die schönsten Würmer geschnappt).
Angelesen: sie mögen Steinpackungen (da sind sie nicht die einzigen) und tendenziell trüberes Wasser. 
Die Stelle, wo ich sie als Kind gefangen habe, kann ich heute nicht legal beangeln und werd das auch nicht tun ;-) 
Als ich ein Knirps war, wars dort auch verboten, aber ich war eben ein Kind und außerdem kann ich das heute als gewaltlosen Widerstand gegen den stalinistischen Repressionsapparat verkaufen * ;-)

Ob sie im Winter beißen? Ich werds wohl im Januar erfahren. 
Und die in der Literatur als Maximum genannten 25cm kommen mir utopisch vor, ich wäre sicher mit einem von 15cm+x happy ;-)



*) aber nein, bin ja kein Politiker, der schon immer zwischen Gut und Böse unterscheiden konnte


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich find die ganze Zeit das Grundl PDF nicht, wo der "Verbreitungsstopp" der Grundeln gezeigt wird. Später. Vielleicht. Aber Jeans Beobachtung zeigt das ja sehr gut. Weiss jemand oder hat nen Link was in der Grundelheimat am Pontus der limitierende Faktor ist?

 @Geo: Inzwischen werden in manchen Regionen ja 25er Barsche als "gut" bezeichnet. Übrigens war dein kindliches Kaulistippen natürlich gewaltloser hochpolitischer Widerstand, meins hingegen ein Lausbubendelikt, das paar Laschen verdient hätte..
 Ne Bekannte von mir hat in den Endachtzigern in Brandenburg beim Baden grundsätzlich nen Stars-and-Stripes Bikini getragen, und zwar aus Provo. Als Beweis für das politische Motiv führt Sie an, das kein Brandenburger freiwillig irgendwas beim Baden tragen würde.:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Stelle in der Unterwarnow, wo ich die Dominanz der Grundeln erleben konnte, ist etwas klarer und möglicherweise auch minimal salziger als die damalige Kaulbarsch-Stelle etwa 8,5km oberhalb des Grundel-Spots.

Ich habe aber seit Jahren weder hier noch dort mit tierischen Ködern auf oder am Grund geangelt, deshalb macht nur Versuch klug ;-)

Immerhin mal ne schöne Gelegenheit, Korkpose, Stippe und (wenn ich sie finde) die alten Aberdeen-Haken herauszukramen und zum Einsatz zu bringen.


edit: hab zum Spaß mal den Fischatlas von Fischfauna-online konsultiert, die hinken etwas hinterher und nicht nur bei den Grundeln...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier ist der Link zum Grundel PDF welches ich meinte. Allerdings hatte ichs anders in Erinnerung. Es zeigt sich vor allem die rasante Ausbreitung und die dramatische Fruchtbarkeit des Fischleins (Zerg rush!) , allerdings zeigt sich in der Fallstudie auch, dass es offensichtlich bestimmte Gewässer glücklicherweise verschmäht:
http://www.nationalpark-unteres-odertal.de/sites/default/files/literature/Aktuelle%20Verbreitung%20der%20Schwarzmundgrundel%20im%20NP%20UO.pdf


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, interessante Lektüre. Habe gerade gelesen, daß Schwarzmundgrundel-Rogner in der Saison alle 18-20 Tage laichen können. Eieiei...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke, interessante Lektüre. Habe gerade gelesen, daß Schwarzmundgrundel-Rogner in der Saison alle 18-20 Tage laichen können. Eieiei...



Dazu passt, das Herr Grundel nach einer Saison ad patres geht. |rolleyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dazu passt, das Herr Grundel nach einer Saison ad patres geht. |rolleyes



...wenn ihn sich nicht vorher der Kormoran holt. 


Habe übrigens mal den (sehr lückenhaften) Fischatlas von Fischfauna bemüht - die döbelträchtige Nebel-Strecke ist für mich off limits. 
Muß mal sehen, daß ich wenigstens einen Döbel-Trip noch auf die Reihe kriege in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...wenn ihn sich nicht vorher der Kormoran holt.
> 
> 
> Habe übrigens mal den (sehr lückenhaften) Fischatlas von Fischfauna bemüht - die döbelträchtige Nebel-Strecke ist für mich off limits.
> Muß mal sehen, daß ich wenigstens einen Döbel-Trip noch auf die Reihe kriege in diesem Jahr.



Ja, der ist leider sehr Lückenhaft bzw. Kursorisch wg. der Rasterkartierung: Ist im Grunde ne Dichtekarte.
 Ich find euer Gewässerverzeichnis aber sehr brauchbar, da man dort die jeweiligen Strecken auch immer auf ner Karte sehen kann, und auch Fischinfos eingeblendet werden. Wir haben zwar auch nen Karteverzeichnis, aber die Strecken ist dann meist mit: "Von dder alten Eiche beim Kutschgasthaus bis da wo der gelbe Wartburg parkt" angegeben.

 Aus verschiedenen Gründen werd ich mich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit an meine Plötzenumkippteiche zurückziehen. Da kann ich meine Wunden lecken und das neue Stöckchen testen..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, der ist leider sehr Lückenhaft bzw. Kursorisch wg. der Rasterkartierung: Ist im Grunde ne Dichtekarte.
> Ich find euer Gewässerverzeichnis aber sehr brauchbar, da man dort die jeweiligen Strecken auch immer auf ner Karte sehen kann, und auch Fischinfos eingeblendet werden. Wir haben zwar auch nen Karteverzeichnis, aber die Strecken ist dann meist mit: "Von dder alten Eiche beim Kutschgasthaus bis da wo der gelbe Wartburg parkt" angegeben.
> 
> Aus verschiedenen Gründen werd ich mich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit an meine Plötzenumkippteiche zurückziehen. Da kann ich meine Wunden lecken und das neue Stöckchen testen..



Haha, sehr schöne Beschreibung des Brandenburger Gewässerverzeichnisses ;-)

Kommt auf die 506 auch Stroft oder nimmst Du ne klassische Schnur wie Bayer Perlon?

Bin auf jeden Fall schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt - petri!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Kommt auf die 506 auch Stroft oder nimmst Du ne klassische Schnur wie Bayer Perlon?
> 
> Bin auf jeden Fall schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt - petri!



Bericht wird natürlich kommen, sofern ich losgehe- zur Zeit erscheint es mir klug, ganz kleine Brötchen zu backen was autonome Wochenendpläne betrifft.
Zur 506: Hab übrigens grade 12er Stroft draufgespult. Erstens hatt ich sie da. Zweitens bin ich Stroft Anhänger, aber ohne missionieren zu wollen.
12er Stroft hat 1,7kg linear. Mehr Druck kann ich mit dem feinen Rütchen ohnehin nicht gefahrlos ausüben. Der geringe
Durchmesser und daraus resultierendes leichtes Schnurgewicht wird es ermöglichen, auch 2AA etc. Waggler auszubringen, zu kontrollieren, und durchgehend (KISS-Prinzip) zu fischen. 

Die hohe Tragkraft von Stroft oder vergleichbaren Schnüren bei geringem Durchmesser ist natürlich ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Bei empfindlichen Ruten ist man auch gezwungen einen geringen Durchmesser zu fischen um diese nicht zu überlasten. Aber auch bei übderdurchshcnittlicher Tragkraft sind dünne Schnüre extrem verweundbar gegen sekundäre Belastungen (Durchscheuern).
Bei meinen Gewässern und Methoden überwiegen aber die Vorteile.
 Oh und noch ein relativierendes Statement zu Stroft: Ich habe es praktisch immer von 0,12-0,18 verwendet, und konnte nie den Vorwurf der Steifigkeit verstehen, der oft vorgebracht wird. Jetzt hab ich mir neulich ne Spule 0,28 für Quappenvorfächer gekauft- ich war entsetzt über die Drahtigkeit!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Info. Werd mir bei nächster Gelegenheit auch mal die Stroft holen. Du nutzt die GTM-Version, oder?

Vermutlich werde ich sie aber ausschließlich mit den „modernen” Ruten nutzen. 
Meine Lieblings-Schwingen haben ja „Drahtringe”, Achateinlagen nur am Spitzen- und am Leitring. Da bleib ich lieber bei der „dicken” und bewährt robusten 4lbs-Schnur.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, alles bezogen auf GTM und Posenfischen. Beim Grundangeln liegen die Dinge sicherlich anders.
Und es ist sicherlich richtig die alten "Drahtringe" zu schonen bzw. sie nicht durch irgendwelche hochleistungsschnüre zu gefährden. Heute wird in dem Zusammenhang zwar nur vor Geflecht gewarnt, aber ich glaube ma soll auch bei Monofiler und Stahlringen Vorsicht walten lassen. In einem Angelbuch der Spätachtziger ist zu lesen, das einfache Stahlringe zwar leichter sind, aber regelmäßig ausgetauscht werden müssen wg. einschneiden- und das war auf Monofil bezogen. 
Auch sah ich einst eine gespleisste Spinnrute aus den 60ern, in deren Stahlringen tiefe Sägekerben waren- und die wurde das letzte mal vor dem Siegeszug der geflochtenen gefischt.

 Was ist denn so deine Ledger Hausmarke, und in welchen Stärken? Spielt da auch der Wunsch nach historisch korrektem Tackle ne Rolle, oder sinds die Eigenschaften?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann mich in Sachen Mono nur immer wiederholen. Bis zur 25er die Shimano Speedmaster

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...imano-speedmaster-schnur-0-25mm-6-00kg-1620m/

und darüber die Tritanium, oder Xcelon von Sufix

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ium-clear-0-35mm-8-2kg-1100m-monofile-schnur/

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ufix-xcelon-schnur-clear-0-35mm-9-40kg-1005m/

Alles Schnüre die ich jetzt seit Jahren fische und für die ich meine Hand ins Feuer lege. Na und der Preis spricht für sich auch Bände.

Lichtdicht verpackt halten die auch nahezu unbegrenzt, so dass man immer einen Vorrat zu Hause haben kann.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, alles bezogen auf GTM und Posenfischen. Beim Grundangeln liegen die Dinge sicherlich anders.
> ...
> 
> Was ist denn so deine Ledger Hausmarke, und in welchen Stärken? Spielt da auch der Wunsch nach historisch korrektem Tackle ne Rolle, oder sinds die Eigenschaften?



Im Prinzip fische ich bislang zwei Schnüre: Daiwa Sensor braun von der Bulkspule in 0,205mm (4lbs - für die leichten Abu Swingtipruten) oder 0,235mm (6lbs - für die deutlich straffere Balzer Schwingspitzrute aus den 90er Jahren, SIC-beringt) und sonst Maxima Chamäleon (ich glaube 0,20mm/5lbs oder 0,22mm/6lbs) für die Allround-leichte Feeder/Ledger-Rute (modern, mit SIC-Ringen). Die kommt gelegentlich auch beim Fischen mit der Liftmethode zum Einsatz.
Letztere Rute würde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal mit ner modernen dünnen Hightech-Schnur fischen, die Rute ist laut Hersteller für Hauptschnüre von 3-6lbs gebaut.

Da ich viel in hängerträchtigen Gewässern, typischerweise ist dort der Angeldruck auf Friedfische auch nicht so hoch, angele, hab ich bislang immer auf eine robuste, im Zweifel etwas überdimensionierte Schnur gesetzt. Wobei hier und da die 4lbs-Schnur an den leichten Swingtips an ihre Grenzen kommt.

Ich habe beim Hängerlösen (von Hand, nicht über die Rute) öfters mal Haken aufgebogen und hab seitdem ziemlich viel Vertrauen in die billige Daiwa-Sensor-Schnur und auch in meine Knoten ;-)

Historisch korrekt ist mir eher Banane, aber im Zweifel nehm ich lieber ne Schnur, die schon eine Weile auf dem Markt ist.

Hab spaßeshalber mal nach der Bayer Perlon (die war früüüher wohl mal bei den echten Matchanglern ziemlich angesagt) gesucht und habs dann aber doch gelassen.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als Susanne noch aktiv geangelt hat (jetzt gehen wir nur noch pietschern) haben wir die Hochleistungsschnüre auch verwendet (in 0,06 bis 0,14). Unser Fazit: Die Schnüre sind sehr empfindlich und auch nicht gleichmäßig belastbar. Hier hat sie gehalten, einen halben Meter weiter ist sie gerissen. Z.Zt. haben wir die Maxima auf den Rollen.
Aber wie Andal schon geschrieben hat, es tut auch eine günstige Schnur wenn man nicht gerade in´s Klo greift.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ genau meine Sichtweise. 


PS: für die Bulk-Spule Daiwa Sensor (angegeben mit 0,205mm/4lbs) hab ich 7 britische Pfund gezahlt, auf der Spule sind gut 3km Schnur. Da kann man öfters mal die Schnurfüllung auf der Rolle wechseln, ansonsten wird die Schnur kühl und im Dunkel aufbewahrt.
Die 6lbs-Variante war noch etwas günstiger.



Andere, aber verwandte Frage: welches Vorfachmaterial nutzt Ihr denn (falls überhaupt) beim leichten Grundangeln und Posenfischen?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Browning Cenex und Shimano Antares ... von denen hab ich im Frühjahr ein ganzes Konvolut bekommen. Oder Reste von allem was rumliegt und fort muss.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was exotisches: https://www.si.com/vault/1982/07/19/624353/a-strange-and-fairly-disgusting-fish-story * - ein Bericht der Sports Illustrated über die britische Matchangler-Szene, erschienen 1982, also gut 35 Jahre alt. 
Liest sich gut. Den im Text erwähnten 30-Pfund-Döbel nehm ich mal als Typo raus ;-)


*) Hier https://www.si.com/vault/issue/43585/34/2 im original-Layout incl. der zeitgemäßen Werbung.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und für ganz feine Haarmontagen sehr gerne das hier. Wirklich sehr fein und enorm robust!

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kevlar-Ultr...var=550560537849&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Damit und einem 10er Drennan Boiliehook habe ich den hier, unabsichtlich, gezogen...





Über die Wampe meinerseits darf gerne gelästert werden, denn die ist weg. Heute habe ich 40 kg weniger.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Und für ganz feine Haarmontagen sehr gerne das hier. Wirklich sehr fein und enorm robust!
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kevlar-Ultr...var=550560537849&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Interessant, danke. Ich hab bislang für besonders weiche Haar-Montagen Drennan Sinkbraid in 6 (gelegentlich 10) lbs Stärke genommen - ist das Kevlar-Material nochmals dünner oder weicher?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dünner und etwas steifer als Silkworm und es ist sinkend.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Silkworm kenn ich nun wieder nicht, aber das Behr Kevlar-Material ist bei mir „abgespeichert”. Danke.

Werd mir wohl bei Gelegenheit kurze Spulen Hightech-Schnur als Vorfachmaterial holen, von der Tragkraft passend zu meinen dicken „Lowtech-”-Hauptschnüren.

Bis zum Haken durchfischen, also ganz ohne Vorfach, kann ich bei meinen einfachen Montagen ja immer noch.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Silkworm ist eines der ältesten Vorfachmaterialien. Sehr belastbar und richtig weich, aber leider eben auch schwimmend.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gehört/gelesen vom legendären Silkworm hab ich schon, es nur eben nie in der Hand gehabt oder gefischt.

Das Drennan Sinkbraid-Material sinkt und ist in meinen Augen auch sehr weich. Die Weichheit macht gelegentlich sogar das „Einfädeln” beim Knoten schwierig (das 2. mal beim knotenlosen Knoten durchs feine Öhr...).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Was exotisches: https://www.si.com/vault/1982/07/19/624353/a-strange-and-fairly-disgusting-fish-story * - ein Bericht der Sports Illustrated über die britische Matchangler-Szene, erschienen 1982, also gut 35 Jahre alt.
> Liest sich gut. Den im Text erwähnten 30-Pfund-Döbel nehm ich mal als Typo raus ;-)
> 
> 
> *) Hier https://www.si.com/vault/issue/43585/34/2 im original-Layout incl. der zeitgemäßen Werbung.



Herrlich--vielen Dank,
 das ist extrem interessant. Wirklich eine wichtige Quelle. nur nach dem Überfliegen fällt mir ein:

 1. Chokk-iierend! Ich wiederhole: Chokk-iierend!  ich teile die Meinung von J.W. Martin (Der "Trentotter").

 2. Was kann man von einem Journalisten erwarten, der aus einer Angelkultur kommt in der der Pokeball als beste Pose gilt? https://www.amazon.com/BOBBER-COOLER-BYERS-MfrPartNo-1701/dp/B000693AUM/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_468_img_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=8FNDF0M2F5AQ1TWBAJZD

 3. Es ist schon so, das wir von den Engländern gelernt haben-vielleicht das Falsche..


 Bis Später, 
 euer Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab mir ein paar der auf http://www.fishingmuseum.org.uk/ als Download zur Verfügung stehenden Werke auf den Rechner gezogen, da werd ich mich mal in ganz trüben Wintertagen hineinvertiefen.

Ich fand den Artikel ganz witzig geschrieben, eben aus der Sicht eines komplett Außenstehenden. So wie viele Europäer - die Briten ausdrücklich mit eingeschlossen - ratlos über American Football reden.

Bei der Passage über Ivan Marks hab ich sogar etwas mitgelitten - 1/4 Unze an Fisch gefangen und das Tackle in den falschen Bus geladen - das ist schon sehr hart...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich les grad noch echt toll. Vor allem:
Wir stehen ja in irgendeiner weise ja auch in dieser Tradition. Und wir Friedfischer und Ansitzer und Specimen Dingens werden nie ein "Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss§ kiregen..

Aber wenn Guy Ritchie mal einen Angelfilm macht, dann garantiert nicht übers Fliegenfischen!:q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAgI51QvWxs
 Stells Dir nur mal mit den Stammgästen hier vor...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haha, kennst Du „Layer Cake”? Nicht ganz Snatch-Niveau, aber dicht dran an Ritchies Frühwerken. Da wird sogar ge-friedfischt (von Gene, gespielt von Colm Meaney).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
 Grade Maden sortiert für morgen. Seltsam, wie unterschiedlich die Chargen sind. 2 Halbe Liter von vor einer Woche ohne eine Schluffe oder auch nur einen Caster, dabei ist der eine noch eingeschweißt, der andere war letzen Freitag am Wasser und blieb danach ca. 24 ha ausserhalb des Kühlschranks im Maismehl, bevor ich neues Sägemehl dazutat.
Schlimm war ein Rest der ca. 2 Wochen alt ist: Da waren wenige Caster bei, aber unheimlich viele Schluffen, und zwar die eklige Variante, die schon in Lyse übergehen und sich bei Berührung in diesen ekligen stinkenden Schmier verwandeln-schauder!
Am schlimmsten war, ich musste die Caster da rauspulen, sonst hätt ich für morgen keine, und mit dem Madensieb liessen sich nur die aktiven Maden trennen. Äch! Widerlich! Kennt ihr diesen widerlich süßlichen Geruch? Der Rest Maden ist mit dem aasigen Schmier entsorgt worden, und wenigstens hab ich jetzt paar Caster...
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist eben so ne Sache mit den Maden. Ich hab die Lagerung auch noch nicht gut raus, klar, ein paar Tage sind kein Problem. 
Da für mich die Angeltrips schwer planbar sind (Wetter/Arbeit), schwanke ich noch zwischen Tütenware bestellen und mal fix zwei der kleinen Dosen kaufen.
Hab dummerweise nicht mehr wie noch ein paar Jahren einen Angelladen um die Ecke, ist jetzt immer mit Fahrerei verbunden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, meist halten sie echt lange, manchmal nicht. Wobei ich gegen nen guten Casteranteil nie was einzuwenden habe- nur diese Stinkeleichen machen mich fertig. Ich machs meinem Angelhändler nicht zum Vorwurf, das liegt am Lieferanten und der Jahreszeit (Winter weniger Absatz, daher liegen die Maden länger).
 Eigentlich hab ich immer welche da, kauf sie als halben Liter. Alle zwei Wochen fahr ich ohnehin zum Laden, meist einmal die Woche. Wenn son Gebinde dann "überlagert" ists auch nicht schlimm, die sind ja relativ günstig.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen mir immer ein Tütchen frische Maden einzufriern. Die fangen zwar ein wenig schlechter als lebendige, aber garantiert besser als welche die schon nur noch nach Verwesung stinken. Und erspart mir die Nasenfolter.
Natürlich nur für den Notfall, sonst immer frische bzw. frisch gewaschene


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen mir immer ein Tütchen frische Maden einzufriern. Die fangen zwar ein wenig schlechter als lebendige, aber garantiert besser als welche die schon nur noch nach Verwesung stinken. Und erspart mir die Nasenfolter.
> Natürlich nur für den Notfall, sonst immer frische bzw. frisch gewaschene


 
 Wie ist denn das eigentlich mit gefrorenen Castern? Ich habe mir ein einziges mal, vor Jahren schon ein Tütchen gefrorene gekauft, beim Auftauen rochen die auch schlimm nach Arsxx & Tod ("Nasenfolter" ist n gutes Wort!). Sahen aber gut aus.
 War das normal, oder hab ich ein schlechtes Tütchen erwischt?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Übers Caster einfrieren hab ich noch nie gelesen, aber auch schon drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am Rhein sind Maden und Caster zwecklos - wegen den Grundeln. Für die Wurm und dir Rur holen wir uns gemeinsam, also zu zweit, einen Liter offene Maden. Das reicht bequem für einen Tag und den Rest kriegen die Meisen im Garten von meinem Kumpel. Die sind jedes mal richtig verzückt über die handvoll Leckerlis.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das eigentlich mit gefrorenen Castern? Ich habe mir ein einziges mal, vor Jahren schon ein Tütchen gefrorene gekauft, beim Auftauen rochen die auch schlimm nach Arsxx & Tod ("Nasenfolter" ist n gutes Wort!). Sahen aber gut aus.
> War das normal, oder hab ich ein schlechtes Tütchen erwischt?



Ich hab jetzt von Maden geredet.
Mit Castern fisch is quasi nie


----------



## kati48268

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ... aber garantiert besser als welche die schon nur noch nach Verwesung stinken.


Für Karpfen sind die aber richtig gut...


Trollwut schrieb:


> Und erspart mir die Nasenfolter.


...du Weichei.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Für Karpfen sind die aber richtig gut...
> 
> ...du Weichei.



Wir haben schonmal Makreleninnereien über nen Monat in nem Eimer vergären lassen und damit angefüttert. 

Aber du weißt es ja selbst - im Alter lässt vieles nach :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Frische Caster riechen ja eigentlich nicht. Ich meinte dieses Schlimme Verwesungsmiasma von toten Maden- das bisschen Madenpipi Ammoniakaroma ist nix dagegen.

 Ganz interessant: In denselben Publikationen steht manchmal, dass man unbedingt Maden vom Ammoniakaroma befreien soll, und drei Seiten später wird Taubenmist als total wichtige Futterzutat gepriesen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wir haben schonmal Makreleninnereien über nen Monat in nem Eimer vergären lassen und damit angefüttert.


 Die Römer haben das sogar selbst gefuttert.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Thema Made: ich werd mit Sicherheit vom nächsten Kauf ein paar Dutzend eingetütet in das Gefrierfach schicken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: Du willst morgen also zum Brandenburger Miniplötzen-Eldorado? 

Da wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß mit der neuen Rute und Petri heil.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: Du willst morgen also zum Brandenburger Miniplötzen-Eldorado?
> 
> Da wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß mit der neuen Rute und Petri heil.



Petri Dank!
Natürlich glasklar durchschaut. Ich hoffe mit Glück und Geschick mich durch kleine Miniplötzen zu entschneidern. Wer weiss, vielleicht krieg ich sogar eine mittlere Miniplötze ans Band. Auf eine Kleine Mittlere Plötze zu hoffen, wäre hingegen Hybris.
Die Kälte hat aber auch ihr Gutes. Die Durchschnittsgröße der Plötzen in dem Tümpel ist so, dass man im Sommer fürchten muss, dass während des Drills ne Gelbrandlarve einsteigt!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werd wohl kommendes Jahr (könnte sogar schon Anfang Januar losgehen) mal die Unterwarnow vor meiner Haustür auf Plötz beackern. Vermutlich auch mal mit Festblei und dann Miniboilies oder Pellets als Köder austesten.

Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja durch die Minis zu den besseren Exemplaren hindurchangeln oder -hangeln ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das eigentlich mit gefrorenen Castern? Ich habe mir ein einziges mal, vor Jahren schon ein Tütchen gefrorene gekauft, beim Auftauen rochen die auch schlimm nach Arsxx & Tod ("Nasenfolter" ist n gutes Wort!). Sahen aber gut aus.
> War das normal, oder hab ich ein schlechtes Tütchen erwischt?


Hurra ich bin nützlich!
Ich kaufe zu beginn jeder saison einen Liter vakuumierte Caster und schmeisse sie so in die TK. Funktioniert super,merke im veissberhalten keinen Unterschied.
Nehm sie meist tiefgefroren mit, die sind dann meist wenn ich am wasser bin bereits angetautbund dann Attacke


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hurra ich bin nützlich!
> Ich kaufe zu beginn jeder saison einen Liter vakuumierte Caster und schmeisse sie so in die TK. Funktioniert super,merke im veissberhalten keinen Unterschied.
> Nehm sie meist tiefgefroren mit, die sind dann meist wenn ich am wasser bin bereits angetautbund dann Attacke



Hi Kochtopf,
 vor allem bist Du zurück, was am wichtigsten ist- Lazarettdienst beendet?
 Genau solche Päckis meine ich- und da ist Dir kein schlechter Geruch aufgefallen? Dann wärs ja echt praktikabel,
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So halbwegs zumindest  Wasserschaden in der Wohnung im Schlafzimmer und damit verbundener Kurzfristiger umzug zum Vater... es bleibt spannend aber leider bin ich völlig unterangelt.
Mir ist kein Geruch aufgefallen, sie sind nach ner gewissen Zeit im froster minimal weicher aber sonst Tip Top 
Und mit einem Liter komme ich fast eine saison lang hin.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei mir gabs heute 7 Rotaugen in 3 Stunden. War denk am falschen Eck gehockt, hatte aber keine Lust Stelle zu wechseln.
Es läuft zäh aktuell


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hurra ich bin nützlich!
> Ich kaufe zu beginn jeder saison einen Liter vakuumierte Caster und schmeisse sie so in die TK. Funktioniert super,merke im veissberhalten keinen Unterschied.
> Nehm sie meist tiefgefroren mit, die sind dann meist wenn ich am wasser bin bereits angetautbund dann Attacke



Danke, gute und sehr hilfreiche Info!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute 7 Rotaugen in 3 Stunden. War denk am falschen Eck gehockt, hatte aber keine Lust Stelle zu wechseln.
> Es läuft zäh aktuell



Wieder "leicht gefeedert" mit Made oder andere Methode?

Auf jeden Fall Petri, auch "zäh gezogene Plötz" zählen beim Entschneidern ;-)


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wieder "leicht gefeedert" mit Made oder andere Methode?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Petri, auch "zäh gezogene Plötz" zählen beim Entschneidern ;-)



Danke dir.

50g medium Speedkorb auf ca. 90m


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bilder


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wow, auf 90m hab ich nie geangelt, mit keiner Methode. Mal an die 60m tief (um Bornholm rum), aber nie 90m weit ;-)

Nutzt Du da geflochtene Schnur, damit auch vorsichtige Bisse gut rüberkommen?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute 7 Rotaugen in 3 Stunden. War denk am falschen Eck gehockt, hatte aber keine Lust Stelle zu wechseln.
> Es läuft zäh aktuell


 
 Fettes Petri! Wollt grad schreiben, bei mir wars heut fast identisch, aber dann hab ich deine Angelentfernung gesehen: |bigeyes All Hail and Praise to Lord Trollwut! Und zäh läufts in der Tat, aber mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen! Auf 90 m Plötzenbisse in der kalten Jahreszeit erkennen und verwerten ist hohe Schule.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na dann auch Dir ein herzliches Petri, Minimax. Wie macht sich die Nullserien-Rute mit der schönen 506?


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wow, auf 90m hab ich nie geangelt, mit keiner Methode. Mal an die 60m tief (um Bornholm rum), aber nie 90m weit ;-)
> 
> Nutzt Du da geflochtene Schnur, damit auch vorsichtige Bisse gut rüberkommen?



Obs jetzt genau 90m warn oder 10m mehr oder weniger kann ich nicht genau sagen - hab 150m Geflochtene 14er drauf und die war ziemlich weit runtergeworfen.

Bisse warn in der tat meist echt schwer zu erkennen, hatte einige Fälle, wo der blanke Haken oder nur ausgelutschte Maden wieder rauskamen, ohne dass ich was mitbekommen hatte.
Ohne Geflochtene wär da auch gar nichts zu machen gewesen.

Bei den meisten meiner Winterstellen muss ich sehr weit raus, mit Mono seh ich weder die Bisse ordentlich, noch kann ich nen ordentlichen Anhieb setzen.
Ich war da früher auch immer recht indifferent, was den Unterschied zwischen Mono und Geflecht angeht, bis ich mal zusammen mit nem Kumpel ein ungewolltes Vergleichsfischen hatte.
Hatte zu wenig Schnur auf der rolle und deswegen spontan die Spinnrolle mitgenommen, auf der noch n feines geflecht war.
Kollege hate mono drauf, wir haben auf der selben Stelle absolut identisch gefischt.
Er hatte 2 Brassen ich 14 oder 15. Er hat die Bisse meist nicht sehen können, während ich die feinen Anfasser direkt mitbekommen hab.
Seitdem im Winter auf großer Entfernung quasi immer Geflecht. Is zwar im Drill problematischer bei sehr feinem Vorfach und Kopfstößen, aber lieber nen fisch haken und verlieren als Schneider bleiben :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Erklärungen. Ja, Geflecht ist auf solche Entfernungen wohl Pflicht, wenn die Bisse nicht rabiat kommen (und Weißfisch-Bisse sind im Winter wohl selten brachial).
Ich bin ja eher so der Kurzdistanz-Angler, kommt nur sehr selten vor, daß ich auf 30m+ angele.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eher so der Kurzdistanz-Angler, kommt nur sehr selten vor, daß ich auf 30m+ angele.



Is bei mir genauso.
Allerdings geh ich gerade im Winter gern auf Entfernung. 
- Erstens, weil man eben nicht schon im absinken Rotfeder-Bisse hat und man deswegen gleich wieder einholen müsste
- Weil die fische hier meist sowieso weit draußen stehn
- Und man sich dadurch zusätzlich ne Herausforderung stellt.

Beim Winterfeedern wird man absolut herausgefordert und muss alles richtig machen - wenns aber klappt kann man meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich besser als im Sommer fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab fast den gleichen Stuhl ;-)

Wie lange sitzte denn gerade immer?


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab fast den gleichen Stuhl ;-)
> 
> Wie lange sitzte denn gerade immer?



Abhängig davon wann ich los komme bis Dunkelheit.
:m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

puuuuh - harter Kerl bei dem Wetter...


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kleine Überraschung heute früh im Kühlschrank... Der Beutel war wohl nicht richtig zu... Die Viecher kriechen sogar in die Dichtungen rein...


----------



## Angler2097

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte ich dieses Jahr auch ein Mal :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na dann mal viel Waidmanns Heil bei der Madenjagd!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ fischbär: Oh, Mist, da drück ich Dir aus sicherer Entfernung die Daumen für die Jagd...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Kleine Überraschung heute früh im Kühlschrank... Der Beutel war wohl nicht richtig zu... Die Viecher kriechen sogar in die Dichtungen rein...




Darf ich Foto verwenden??? 

Zu geil!!! 

Ist mir auch mal passiert in meiner Jugend.

Sah nur nicht so schlimm aus, weil die direkt runter in die vorgeschnittenen Bratkartoffeln rein sind und sich da wohlfühlten - meine Mutter damals  weniger ;-)

Fragt nicht nach Sonnenschein, was die mich alles geheissen hatte damals


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Is bei mir genauso.
> Allerdings geh ich gerade im Winter gern auf Entfernung.
> - Erstens, weil man eben nicht schon im absinken Rotfeder-Bisse hat und man deswegen gleich wieder einholen müsste
> - Weil die fische hier meist sowieso weit draußen stehn
> - Und man sich dadurch zusätzlich ne Herausforderung stellt.
> 
> Beim Winterfeedern wird man absolut herausgefordert und muss alles richtig machen - wenns aber klappt kann man meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich besser als im Sommer fangen.



Beim Feedern an sich und speziell im Winter fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung. 

Hab gerade mal nachgemessen (Google Maps Luftbild, ist halbwegs akkurat, denke ich) - in diesem Jahr war die Maximaldistanz knapp 40m beim Grundangeln.
Die Maximalweite (für mich persönlich) bei dem von mir so geliebten Angeln mit der Swingtip liegt bei geschätzt 25m, die Komfortreichweite noch etwas darunter.

Will demnächst mal ein mir neues Gewässer in der Nähe beangeln und bin schon am Studieren der Tiefenkarte, komme hoffentlich mit Würfen von maximal 50m hin...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

"Nuke them from Orbit. It´s the only way to be sure."
 Ripley, Aliens II
 Vor allem auf Ritzen und Dichtungen achten, wenn die eingehen und nicht vercastern wird's schlimm.

 Bei mir gabs mal einen Grossausbruch in der Spinnangeltasche. Ich hab das Gros entfernt, aber nicht darauf geachtet, dass sich ganz viele in Seitentaschen, Nähte und vor allem in sämtliche, natürlich offenstehende Zipbeutel der Gummifische gewurmt haben, und dann in der Folgezeit dort eingegangen sind und sich verflüssigten. Tasche konnte ich nach ekligen Rauspulen und -wischen noch in die Waschmaschine packen, aber die ganze Sündhaft teure Gummifischsammlung war verlroen.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, mir ist das vor ein paar Wochen schon mal passiert, dann gab es ca 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag neue dicke Fliegen.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nachdem Frau den Kühlschrank gereinigt hat, musste ich jetzt professionelle Madenboxen kaufen. Sie war sogar so lieb die Maden zu sammeln, dass ich nachher noch angeln gehen kann. [emoji7]


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tasche konnte ich nach ekligen Rauspulen und -wischen noch in die Waschmaschine packen, aber die ganze Sündhaft teure Gummifischsammlung war verlroen.



Kann man Gummifische nicht abwaschen? Andere Kollegen geben ein Schweinegeld aus, damit sie Aromen an die Köder bekommen!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nachdem Frau den Kühlschrank gereinigt hat, musste ich jetzt professionelle Madenboxen kaufen. Sie war sogar so lieb die Maden zu sammeln, dass ich nachher noch angeln gehen kann. [emoji7]


#6#6#6
Wow - grüße die anglerfreundliche Ehefrau (ich hörte immer nur "wenn das nochmal passiert, dann....") !!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann man Gummifische nicht abwaschen? Andere Kollegen geben ein Schweinegeld aus, damit sie Aromen an die Köder bekommen!



Alles kontaminiert, auch Beutel innen und aussen, und den Schleim kannste auch nicht einfach abspülen, sondern brauchst Seife und Schwamm. Und das Aroma will man nicht an den Fingern haben, das ist unheimlich durchdringend. Wallerlockaroma ausm Zerstäuber ist da Ambra gegen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,

hier mal mein Bericht vom gestrigen Ansitz. Keywords: Zäh, unspektaklär, lehrreich, hättehättefahrradkette, bester Fisch nichtmal 20cm.

Unter den momentanen Bedingungen hab ich mich an zwei kleinere Parkteiche, die miteinander verbunden sind und einen aus dem Ruder gelaufenen Kleinfischbestand beherbergen zurückgezogen. Ziel 1 war Entschneiderung durch kleine Plötzen unter Vermeidung von Ukeln, Ziel 2 war das Testen einer neuen Ruten/Rollenkombi und der dazugehörigen Methode (leichtes Wagglerfischen). Die Bedingungen waren schwierig, Zwar windstill und bedeckt, aber 3 grad luft, 6 Grad Wasser.
Normalerweise plitschert zu jeder Jahres- Tages- und Nachtzeit eine Deckschicht aus Ukeln überall herum, als ich eintraf war die aber Oberfläche spiegelglatt, der Wasserstand sehr niedrig und an den Ufern der flachen Bereiche hing ein deutliches Faulschlammaroma in der Luft (Der Hauptgrund, warum dort Grundmethoden nicht empfehlenswert sind).

Was ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht ahnte: Ich trug den Keim des selbstverschuldeten Fast-Schneiderns bereits mit mir herum: Ich wollte heute zum ersten mal eine Kapselrolle verwenden, und hatte diese frisch bespult. Die 100m 0,12er füllten jedoch die kleine Spule praktisch nur um den Kern. Das hätte mir auffallen müssen- so ein dummer, dummer Fehler! Aus den dadurch entstehenden Wurfschwierigkeiten ergab sich in Verbindung mit dem ungewohnten Gerät eine Kausalkette aus Problemen, Hindernissen und Zwängen, die mich nicht nur zwei schöne Waggler kosteten, sondern mich fast frustriert aufgeben liessen und meine Möglichkeiten sehr beschränkten. Ein Gutes hatte die Sache, ich konnte verschiedene Wagglerformen und Bebleiungsschemata praktisch testen. Das Spannungsfeld kann man mit den Begriffen Wurfgewicht-Aktionsradius-Sensiblität-Sichtbarkeit-Sinkverhalten-Tüddelanfälligkeit umreissen. Und es ist klar, das es mit ner hakelnden Schnurfreigabe ziemlich knifflig ist diese Faktoren auszutarieren.
Selber schuld!
Die leichte Matchrute hingegen, die ich ebenfalls testen wollte, ist ein ganz entzückendes Gerät, dazu vielleicht mehr in einem anderen Post.

Zu Anglerischen: Meine übliche Plötzen-Garantiestelle war leergefegt. Da half auch Anfüttern nichts (sparsam dunkles, nicht zu aktives Futter als Anker, plus Maden als loosefeed wenn die Bisse gekommen wären). Ein Fehler war, dort zuviel Zeit zu verschwenden. Denn nach kurzer Zeit hätte mir ja deutlich sein müssen, das die Schwärme heute offensichtlich nicht umherziehen. Seltsam, wie klar das alles im Rückblick ist. Vor Ort hingegen hab ichs nicht realisiert und hab dann das Gleiche -ziehenden Schwarm durch Futter stoppen und zuschlagen- an anderer Stelle versucht. Gleiches
Nulleregebnis, aber immerhin Platzwechsel als Teil der Lösung erkannt. 
Irgendwann ist der Groschen gefallen, und ich merkte, das heut nix mit anlocken ist, sondern ich suchen muss. 
Also bin ich mit ner schwippigen 13er Match wie ein Spinnangler durchs hakelige Gestrüpp gestolpert. Nur Reiher und Kormorane hörten meine Kraftworte. Kein Aufbauen, Kein Hinsetzen, kein loosefeed. Und den Göttern sei dank, irgendwann kam ein extrem zaghafter, zögerlicher Biss an meiner viel zu schweren Montage (Puddle Chucker, 4AA Bulk, 1no4Intermediate 1no4Dropper)- ich hab eine Kleinstplötze selten so herzlich begrüßt. Dann hab ich natürlch da Aufgebaut, und dann liefs auch gut- An einer Stelle, wo ich nie zu der Jahreszeit den Zielfisch vermutet hätte (Flache Bucht). Andrerseits hätt ich mir durch Beobachten und Nachdenken wiederum viel Frust ersparen können: Denn genau um diese Bucht herum sassen die Reiher und Kormis in den Bäumen, nirgends sonst! 
Der Rest: Ich konnte einen kleinen Schwarm träger Miniplötzen anzapfen. Bisse waren extrem vorsichtig und 
in grossen Abständen, kamen im Absinken, niemals am Grund, mehr als 1 Made am Haken wurde verschmäht, Anfüttern tunlichst vermieden und nur gelegentlich sehr(!) wenige Maden katapultiert, hätt ich ne sensiblere Montage wählen können wärs besser gelaufen.

Nach ner Stunde und vielleicht zwei handvoll (sowohl Zahl- als auch Größenwert..)hab ich gepackt, schließlich hatte ich mein Ziel trotz Allem erreicht... HALT STOP, ANGLERLATEIN UND LÜGE! Die Wahrheit ist:
Mir war bitterlich kalt, und ich war hungrig, alles war nassgraukalt und dunkel wurds auch, und überhaupt wollte ich nach Hause zur Liebsten. 

Und nach all den eigenen Fehlentscheidungen darf man auch nicht von schweren Bedingungen sprechen, sondern von großem Glück und göttlichem Beistand, das ich überhaupt was ausser ner Erkältung gefangen habe! Mit Sorgfalt, Nachdenken und Beobachtung im Vorfeld hätte das ein ganz guter Angeltag werden können und dann hätte ich mich vielleicht zu nem Fisch, der nicht von Libellenlarven erbeutet werden kann, durchangeln können. Aber egal, hauptsache Entschneidert!
Herzlich, 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für den schönen Bericht!

Hinterher ist man ja immer klüger oder wenigstens um eine Erfahrung reicher. Du kannst die Schnurfüllung auf der 506 ja sicher noch optimieren, also unterfüttern. Und in Sachen Kaltwetter-Handling find ich die Kapselrollen auch prima. Okay, mögliche Wurfweite und die Qualität der Bremse stehen hinter der einer modernen konventionellen Rolle zurück, aber man könnte ne Kapselrolle sogar ganz gut mit Handschuhen bedienen, falls der Sportsgeist dies hergibt.
Also noch mal danke für den Bericht, petri, Georg.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

DAS wär dann wieder was, da würde dann der Spinner in mir wieder durchbrechen..

Für so "zähes" Angeln bin ich nicht geboren.

Da muss ich jeden bewundern, der das "wegen paar handlanger Rotaugen" so durchzieht!
RESPEKT!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich gucke wie viel laufarbeit hinter einem einzigen Fisch stehen kann beim spinnfischen empfinde ich es nicht als weniger zäh. Gewohnt launiger Bericht von Mr. MM und petri zum ausräumen der kinderstube!


----------



## phirania

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Kleine Überraschung heute früh im Kühlschrank... Der Beutel war wohl nicht richtig zu... Die Viecher kriechen sogar in die Dichtungen rein...



Nun denn die Maden sehen doch gesund aus,gibt es doch keinen Grund  zu klagen....|rolleyes :q:q:q .


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch, Freunde! Ich hatte und habe auch immer den Eindruck, das Spinnfischen wesentlich mehr an Frusttoleranz und Zähigkeit abfordert. Ist halt immer die Frage bis zu welchem Grad man sein Pläsierchen betreibt.

 @ Kochtopf, also zur ausgeräumten Kinderstube muss ich ergänzen, dass die Kleinis nach ein paar mahnenden Worten alle wieder schwimmen, ich hoffe es war ihnen eine Lehre. Zielfisch war ja eigentlich der ähm, öhm, Ja! Genau: Der Sonnenbarsch! Wie übrigens immer. Öche.Öche.
 @ Geo: Die 506 ist was ganz feines, das Missgeschick wurde ja durch einen Bedienungsfehler meinerseits verursacht. Ich hoffe später am Abend noch einen schamlosen Bericht über das Zusammenspiel mit der und über die 0er Gerte nachlegen zu dürfen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

1:0 für den inneren Schweinehund.

Schönes Spätherbstwetter und ich komm nicht aus den Puschen... 
Mist.
Rückspiel morgen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> 1:0 für den inneren Schweinehund.
> 
> Schönes Spätherbstwetter und ich komm nicht aus den Puschen...
> Mist.
> Rückspiel morgen.



Dein innerer Schweinehund musste aber in letzter Zeit auch viel einstecken, da sei ihm das Ehrentor gegönnt. Hattest Du denn einen speziellen Plan, oder einfach engage at will?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein innerer Schweinehund hat mich am Samstag Morgen auch besiegt. Aber mal ehrlich, bei Schneeregen an den See mit Picker? Darauf hatte ich echt gar keine Lust. Der Gedanke den ganzen Kram durch die Nässe ans Wasser mit Aufbau etc hat mich nicht motivieren können .

Kälte an sich ist ja verkraftbar, aber Regen dazu kann ich mir sparen fürn paar Köfis


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hasse es im Regen aufzubauen. Wenn alles steht kann es gießen wie es will. Aber vorher tatsächlich futter für den ISH


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

wir haben ständigen Wechsel zwischen Regen und Schnee und Schmierseife auffer Straße ;-( 

Da jagste keinen Hund raus, geschweige denn einen Angler


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn zur Kälte noch Niederschlag und möglicherweise Wind kommt, ists wirklich eklig. Ist auch nicht effektiv, wenn jedes Neubeködern oder Montagenwechsel zum Risiko für den Wärmehaushalt wird, dann macht mans auch nicht. Und Picker oder Pose erfordern ja schon ständiges Rumfuhrwerken.
 Häufig gleicht dann das durchgefrorene, klammige Zusammenpacken eher ner Flucht: Montagen abknipsen, Stöcker auseinander und ins Futteral werfen, Kleinkram ungeordnet in Taasche und Rucksack boxen und dann der fiesnasse Schirm..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich dacht schon ich werd gesteinigt, aber ihr seid da zum Glück meiner Meinung


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man könnte ja ... aber müssen tut keiner. 

Mir ist da die warme Stube eindeutig lieber - und dem beleidigten Nerv im Rücken sowieso!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hasse es im Regen aufzubauen. Wenn alles steht kann es gießen wie es will. Aber vorher tatsächlich futter für den ISH



Haha, bei mir ists andersrum: beim Aufbauen ist mir alles egal, aber das Abbauen bei Regen geht mir total auf den Senkel.
Da kommts schon mal vor, daß ich im Regen sitze und sitze und das Abbauen aufschiebe bis ich ein bibberndes, tropfendes Etwas bin ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich dacht schon ich werd gesteinigt, aber ihr seid da zum Glück meiner Meinung



Nur weil einige von uns durchgedreht genug sind, um unter solchen Bedingungen manchmal dennoch ans Wasser zu gehen, sind wir doch dennoch reflektiert genug um zu erkennen, dass das niicht grade ne schlaue Idee ist..:m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, bei mir ists andersrum: beim Aufbauen ist mir alles egal, aber das Abbauen bei Regen geht mir total auf den Senkel.
> Da kommts schon mal vor, daß ich im Regen sitze und sitze und das Abbauen aufschiebe bis ich ein *bibberndes, tropfendes Etwas* bin ;-)



 Eben, genau das meinte ich


Minimax schrieb:


> Häufig gleicht dann das durchgefrorene, klammige Zusammenpacken eher ner Flucht: Montagen abknipsen, Stöcker auseinander und ins Futteral werfen, Kleinkram ungeordnet in Taasche und Rucksack boxen und dann der fiesnasse Schirm..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dein innerer Schweinehund musste aber in letzter Zeit auch viel einstecken, da sei ihm das Ehrentor gegönnt. Hattest Du denn einen speziellen Plan, oder einfach engage at will?



Bin momentan vollkommen planlos. Ich will nur nicht zu weit laufen müssen, sondern irgendwo sitzen ;-)
Gewässer ist noch offen, Taktik und Zielfisch auch. 
Wäre schön, wenn der neue Kescherstock gebraucht werden würde, also werd ich nicht Ukeleis stippen gehen ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die beiden mehr oder weniger zuverlässigen Online-Wetterseiten prognostizieren bedeckten Himmel, etwas/wenig Regen, ordentlich Wind (aber nix, was mich als Küstenbewohner schrecken würde) und steigende Temperaturen. 
8°C - gerade kalt genug, um mir die lange Unterhose zu gönnen ;-)))


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> 8°C - gerade kalt genug, um mir die lange Unterhose zu gönnen ;-)))


 Bei 8 grad überlege ich bereits, ob ich zwischen langer Unaussprechlicher und Thermohose noch eine Fleecejogginghose zwischenschalte..

 Spricht ja vieles für Method, oder?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bei 8 grad überlege ich bereits, ob ich zwischen langer Unaussprechlicher und Thermohose noch eine Fleecejogginghose zwischenschalte..
> 
> Spricht ja vieles für Method, oder?



Falls Du mit „Method” nicht die Fleecejogginghose unter der Thermohose meinst - ja ;-)

Bin noch am überlegen, evtl. 1 Rute mit Method-Korb und eine zweite mit vergleichsweiser leichter Bomb an einer eher klassischen Ledger-Montage. Evtl. leichte Bomb + auftreibende Brotflocke/-kruste.
Hab zu viel Youtube gesehen, jetzt plagt mich der Options-Overkill.


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geht jetzt überhaupt noch Brot? Ich dachte, das ist was für die Sommermonate... (Ja, steinigt mich. Ich komme nunmal aus der Raubfischecke und lese mich in den Friedfisch erst ein...)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Geht jetzt überhaupt noch Brot? Ich dachte, das ist was für die Sommermonate... (Ja, steinigt mich. Ich komme nunmal aus der Raubfischecke und lese mich in den Friedfisch erst ein...)




Wollt ich auch grad fragen, aber da steckt bestimmt ein gewiefter Plan hinter?

Wie kommen die Leute so oft aufs Steinigen? Dieser Thread hat einige der niedrigsten Steinigungsquoten im ganzen Board, hier fliegen nichtmal Tomaten. Wir sind friedliche Friedfischer, die Hippykommune des Boards|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meines angelesenen Wissens nach sind mashed bread und Flocke auch im Winter verführerische Friedfischköder. Ich würde/werde es probieren wenn ich je wieder ans Wasser komme. Dann werde ich mehr berichten können (oder es ist dann Frühling)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ansonsten verweise ich auf Minimaxens Aussage, dass wir Friedfischer die AB Hippies sind und verweise direkt auf unser Credo "Jeder nimmt seinen eigenen Hanf"


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte bei der Brotflocke auch nicht ans Oberflächenfischen gedacht, sondern bin am überlegen, ob ich sie so auf 1/3 bis 1/2 der Wassertiefe über Grund anbiete. Fluffig und duftend, was man als Fisch ohne große Mühe mal so eben mitnimmt...

Ich vermute, daß sich die Fische noch nicht in die tiefsten Stellen zurückgezogen haben, sondern durchaus noch an den Ufern entlang-patrouillieren, wenn auch mit angezogener Handbremse.
Und dabei soll sie ein niedrigschwelliges Angebot wie die weiche Brotflocke an den Haken locken.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich möchte auf DIESEN BEITRAG im Stausberichte vom Wasser Thread hinweisen. Scheinbar ist liquidized Bread im Winter wie von mir behauptet eine gute Sache. Die Frage ist für mich eigentlich gerade vor allem: wieso scheucht das helle, aktive Grundfutter in dem Falle nicht? Hat keiner den Fischen gesagt, dass nur noch dunkles Futter ziehen soll?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf DIESEN BEITRAG im Stausberichte vom Wasser Thread hinweisen. Scheinbar ist liquidized Bread im Winter wie von mir behauptet eine gute Sache. Die Frage ist für mich eigentlich gerade vor allem: wieso scheucht das helle, aktive Grundfutter in dem Falle nicht? Hat keiner den Fischen gesagt, dass nur noch dunkles Futter ziehen soll?



Liquidized Bread bildet ja eher eine duftende Futterwolke als einen „Futterteppich” wie konventionelles Grundfutter. Sinkt ganz langsam, bei geringer Strömung treibt es ab. 

Es lockt, da auch beim Einwerfen mit kleinen Körbchen immer etwas daneben geht, natürlich auch die Ukeleis oder Mini-Rotfedern/-Rotaugen an den Platz.

In letzter Zeit hab ich es nicht superfein geschreddert, sondern etwas gröber:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch grad fragen, aber da steckt bestimmt ein gewiefter Plan hinter?
> 
> Wie kommen die Leute so oft aufs Steinigen? Dieser Thread hat einige der niedrigsten Steinigungsquoten im ganzen Board, hier fliegen nichtmal Tomaten. Wir sind friedliche Friedfischer, die Hippykommune des Boards|wavey:



Wenn überhaupt, dann fliegen hier nur zarte Brotkrumen! |supergri

Brot geht das ganze Jahr und hat im Winter vor allem den Vorteil, dass es lockt und eben nicht sättigt. Klar, dass man es nicht weckenweise einwirft.


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf DIESEN BEITRAG im Stausberichte vom Wasser Thread hinweisen. Scheinbar ist liquidized Bread im Winter wie von mir behauptet eine gute Sache. Die Frage ist für mich eigentlich gerade vor allem: wieso scheucht das helle, aktive Grundfutter in dem Falle nicht? Hat keiner den Fischen gesagt, dass nur noch dunkles Futter ziehen soll?



Danke fürs Zitieren meines Beitrags, Kochtopf. Warum nun grad beim liquidized bread die helle Farbe nicht abschreckt, ist wohl ungeklärt, vielleicht ist die Attraktivität einfach zu groß für die Rotaugen. Hier mal ein paar Links zu dieser Methode, die Berichte  sind teilweise an unseren Gewässern entstanden und derjenige, der uns so abgezogen hat, ist auch in einem dieser Beiträge zu finden :g, allerdings auch einer, der selber abgezogen wurde :vik:

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2016/Mit-Bread-Punch-auf-Kanalrotaugen.php
http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2014/Pimp-my-bread.php
http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2014/Brotkorb-fuer-Brassen.php
http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2012/Angeln-Breadpunch-vs-Made.php

Ist ne Menge zu lesen, aber es klappt. Ich habe liquidized bread bisher unterschätzt, werde es mir aber demnächst auch auf den Plan setzen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Links zu dieser Methode, die Berichte sind teilweise an unseren Gewässern entstanden
> 
> http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2016/Mit-Bread-Punch-auf-Kanalrotaugen.php
> http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2014/Pimp-my-bread.php
> http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2014/Brotkorb-fuer-Brassen.php
> http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2012/Angeln-Breadpunch-vs-Made.php
> 
> Ist ne Menge zu lesen, aber es klappt. Ich habe liquidized bread bisher unterschätzt, werde es mir aber demnächst auch auf den Plan setzen.



herzlichen Dank auch von mir für die sehr interessanten Links!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Links Ukel!

@geomas: wenn du deinen ollen futterkorb auf ner Gefriertüte fotographierst sieht es immer noch spektakulärer aus als wenn ich Fangbilder mache. Ab sofort hast du fotopflicht bei deinen Beiträgen ;m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ ukel - Danke für den Lesestoff, sehr inspirierend! Die Futterkugel aus Liquidized Bread hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


Frage Breadpunch: gefühlsmäßig würde ich für den Hakenköder (egal ob Flocke oder gestanztes Breadpunch, für Kruste stellt sich die Frage nicht) eher frisches Weizenbrot nehmen als Toastbrot. 
Seh ich das falsch?

Für Liquidized Bread nehm ich das feine* „American-Sandwich” Brot. Als Hakenköder hab ich Sandwichbrot/Toastbrot nie benutzt.




@ Alex: Danke, zu guten Fangfotos fehlt mir leider häufig der Fang an sich, deshalb spezialisiere ich mich auf andere Motive ;-)))

Und hier ist das obligatorische Foto zum Thema:




Fake-Brot-Flocke von „Enterprise Tackle”, stark auftreibend, hab ich vor ein paar Jahren mal mit durchwachsenem Erfolg probiert. 
Gefüttert wurde mit Liquidized Bread im Mini-Drahtkorb (siehe Bild oben), die Flocke aufgetrieben etwas darüber angeboten.




*) mit „fein” ist die Konsistenz des verwendeten Mehls im Vergleich zu normalem Toastbrot gemeint, nicht der Geschmack ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich antworte frecherweise auch mal: Als Hakenköder ist frisches Kastenweisbrot wohl das beste, die wenigen Male als ichs verwendete fiel selbst mir die Geschmeidigkeit und Knetbarkeit auf, um am Haken zu halten, aund die Fluffigkeit um ne schöne spielende Flocke zu erhalten. 
 Sagen auch Thomas Kalweit und Matt Hayes: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bfaBzyMu4E
 Da sieht man auch schon die Geschmeidigkeit


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ wieso frecherweise???


Ja, so denke ich auch. Kastenweizenbrot vom Bäcker ist als Hakenköder erste Wahl. Mich haben nur die Breadpunch-Videos etwas aus dem Takt gebracht. 
Und zur Konsistenz britischen Brotes mag ich mir kein Urteil anmaßen, deshalb die Frage.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss das jetzt einfach loswerden. Neues Karpfenzeug ziemlich beisammen. Fehlen nur noch die Swinger.
Kanns kaum erwarten das Zeug ans wasser zu bringen. Denk am Samstag klappts. Und das Beste:
Super Packmaß :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ wieso frecherweise???
> 
> 
> Ja, so denke ich auch. Kastenweizenbrot vom Bäcker ist als Hakenköder erste Wahl. Mich haben nur die Breadpunch-Videos etwas aus dem Takt gebracht.
> *Und zur Konsistenz britischen Brotes mag ich mir kein Urteil anmaßen, deshalb die Frage*.



Da hat man den Eindruck, dass es ausschließlich für uns Angler gebacken wird. Es erfüllt all unsere Ansprüche perfekt. Und wenn man es toastet, gut buttert und z.b. mit Blue Stilton belegt, kann man es sogar ordentlich essen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jean - Glückwunsch zum neuen Gerät und viel Spaß/Erfolg beim ersten Ansitz damit!

Andal - danke für die Insider-Info. War bislang noch nicht auf DER Insel.


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ ukel - Danke für den Lesestoff, sehr inspirierend! Die Futterkugel aus Liquidized Bread hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.
> 
> 
> Frage Breadpunch: gefühlsmäßig würde ich für den Hakenköder (egal ob Flocke oder gestanztes Breadpunch, für Kruste stellt sich die Frage nicht) eher frisches Weizenbrot nehmen als Toastbrot.
> Seh ich das falsch?
> 
> Für Liquidized Bread nehm ich das feine* „American-Sandwich” Brot. Als Hakenköder hab ich Sandwichbrot/Toastbrot nie benutzt.
> 
> 
> *) mit „fein” ist die Konsistenz des verwendeten Mehls im Vergleich zu normalem Toastbrot gemeint, nicht der Geschmack ;-)



Ich muss mich selber noch näher damit beschäftigen, aber für breadpunch ist wohl Toastbrot am besten geeignet. Der Begriff "Weizenbrot" ist ja eher weit gefächert, was genau verstehst du darunter?
Einer der Kollegen hat mal gesagt, das für Liquidised Bread am besten die günstigen Toastbrote geeignet wären, aber da kann ich nochmal nachfragen. Wichtig halt, das sie sehr frisch sind.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ das klassische Kastenweizenbrot ist ja frisch eben sehr „fluffig” und sogar etwas klebrig*, also man kann es gut um einen Hakenschenkel herumkneten, während der Flockenteil am Hakenbogen sich unter Wasser „aufplustert” zu einem regelrechten Ball. 
Das ist so das klassische „Flocken-Anködern” aus meiner Sicht.

Das normale Toastbrot läßt sich nicht gut kneten, ist etwas mürber von der Konsistenz her. Deshalb meine Frage, ob dies zum „Punchen/Ausstanzen” geeignet ist. Sieht aber so aus (auf den Champions-Team-Videos), als ob zum Stanzen eher das feinere Sandwich-Brot genommen wird. Dies ist ja heller und aus feinerem Mehl als das übliche Toastbrot.

*) also von der Konsistenz wie normale Brötchen/Semmeln, wenn man sie/es zu schnell mit dem Messer schneidet, klebt häufig etwas von der Krume am Messer oder man hat „Löcher” im Schnitt. Das meinte ich mit sehr fluffig, fast etwas klebrig.

Danke und Petri Heil für Deine Liquidized Bread-Tests, Georg.


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Breadpunch ist sicherlich eher für das feine Stippen auf Rotaugen aller Größen gedacht, die Stanzen gibt es in unterschiedlichen Grüßen, von 2 bis etwa 12 mm meine ich.
Die Brotflocke sehe ich eher als Köder für die größeren Fische wie Döbel, Aland und Karpfen, aber da auf jeden Fall ein toller Köder, habe früher gern damit die Karpfen geärgert. Kastenbrot und sehr frisches Toastbrot passen da prima.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Edit: Zu langsam getippt, post ist nun obsolet..
@Geo: "frech" weil Du ja Ukel gefragt hast, und meine Brotkentnisse auch nur sehr periphär sind.
Und zum liquidizen hat sich generell -wie Ukel auch gerade bestätigt- das Supersandwich ggü. dem konventionellen toast durchgesetzt, ich nutze es wie ihr auch, ebenso liests man überall. Ich vermute, das liegt nicht an speziellen Eigensschaften, sondern weil bei den großen sandwichscheiben das Verhältnis Kruste-Weisses sehr viel besser als bei den Kleinen Toastbroten ist.

Während also die Kastenweissbrote für Flocke und Kruste top sind, werden für das Breadpunchrohmaterlal Toastscheiben genutzt. Die Einfachste Methode Scheint zu sein, einige Scheiben in einen Gefrierbeutel zu geben, und sich eine Zeitlang draufzusetzen, ums zu komprimieren.

Genauso wie bei Liquidized und Mashed Bread gibt es natürlich unendliche "beste" Varianten der Herstellung, von zum Teil erstaunlicher Komplexität.

Der Rote Faden aller Brotköder scheint absolute Frische zu sein, deshalb bei Sandwich und Toastbroat immer aufs Haltbarkeitsdatum gucken. Ich hab mal versucht, Liqu. Bread aus etwas älterem Sandwichtoast herzustellen, war nix. Keine Bindung da schon zu trocken.

@Trollwut: Oi, da hast Du dir aber ne Geile Karpfenflak gegönnt. Ich kenn mich leider in dem Sektor kaum aus. Magst was dazu sagen? Welche Test haben die wunderbar schlanken Ruten, und welche Schnurstärken planst Du- was für die richtig dicken Brummer? 
Schön an so nem Forum ist ja, man kann sich auch an den Neuesten Spielsachen der Anderen erfreuen. Ich hatte ja neulich meine kleine Waggler, Andal wartet auf sein Zanderwunder.. Weihnachten rückt näher Freunde!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> Breadpunch ist sicherlich eher für das feine Stippen auf Rotaugen aller Größen gedacht, die Stanzen gibt es in unterschiedlichen Grüßen, von 2 bis etwa 12 mm meine ich.
> Die Brotflocke sehe ich eher als Köder für die größeren Fische wie Döbel, Aland und Karpfen, aber da auf jeden Fall ein toller Köder, habe früher gern damit die Karpfen geärgert. Kastenbrot und sehr frisches Toastbrot passen da prima.



Ja, Breadpunch im Sinne der Matchangler bedeutet sicher „Stanzen” von 3-6mm. 
Ich werd es morgen wohl mit größerem Durchmesser probieren und davon gleich drei „Scheiben” aufs Haar. Soll optisch schon was hermachen für die Fische ;-)
Hoffentlich hat der Bäcker auf dem Weg zum Gewässer die passende Ware. 
Sonst kauf ich Kuchen für mich und für die Fische bleiben nur „Gummimais” oder Miniboilies.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: „obsolet” würd ich Deine Beiträge nie nennen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, Breadpunch im Sinne der Matchangler bedeutet sicher „Stanzen” von 3-6mm.
> Ich werd es morgen wohl mit größerem Durchmesser probieren und davon gleich drei „Scheiben” aufs Haar. Soll optisch schon was hermachen für die Fische ;-)
> .



Was benutzt Du als Stanzen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab ein Set feiner Stanzen von Middy (?) und eins mit dicken Punches von Korum (die sind ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll, persönliche Meinung, obwohl ich deren Sachen überwiegend prima finde).

Soll laut „Plan Georg” ganz in etwa so laufen: https://youtu.be/EoXcJmkdE3k 
Eine zweite Rute wird wohl mit Method-Dings bestückt und als Haken-Köder entweder auch mit dickem „Breadpunch” oder Mais/Miniboilies/Pellets.

Es sei denn, der innere Schweinehund, groß wie ein Kalb, macht mir einen Strich durch die Pläne...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die Einfachste Methode Scheint zu sein, einige Scheiben in einen Gefrierbeutel zu geben, und sich eine Zeitlang draufzusetzen, ums zu komprimieren.





geomas schrieb:


> Es sei denn, der innere Schweinehund, groß wie ein Kalb, macht mir einen Strich durch die Pläne...



 Wenn der Schweinehund siegt, und du auf der Couch sitzenbleibst, kannst Du ja einen Beutel mit Toastbrot unterlegen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn der Schweinehund siegt, und du auf der Couch sitzenbleibst, kannst Du ja einen Beutel mit Toastbrot unterlegen!



Ja, und dabei kann ich den inneren Schweinehund streicheln. Vielleicht döst er ja ein...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bestecht den Schweinehund...

...so ein frischer Butterstuten gibt nicht nur erstklassige Flocken, die besser halten, als die von Weissbrot. Das Hefegebäck schmeckt auch richtig gut zur heissen Tasse Tee, die man bei den Bedingungen am Wasser gerne nimmt. #h

Wie ihr das Gebäck mit den Fischen teilen wollt, überlasse ich euch ganz alleine!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe seit Jahren den seltsamen aber sehr konkreten Traum, mir in irgendeinem geeigneten (und zweifellos hochspezialisierten, grotesk überteuerten) Behältnis kochendheisse sauer-scharfe Peking Suppe vom Chinamann mitzunehmen, und genüßlich bei Wind, Wetter und Randeis während eines zünftigen Quappenabschneiderns zu schlürfen.
 Ob ichs wohl jemals wahrmache?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann lass dich zum Fest mit dem Henkelmann von Stanley beglücken. Das ist der beste Weg zur heissen Suppe ohne sie aufzuwärmen.

https://www.bergfreunde.de/marken/stanley/isolierflaschen/eigenschaften--weithals/


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: danke für den Tipp! Mußte Butterstuten erst mal nachschlagen, „Kuchenbrot” ist der hier gängige Begriff, wenn ich es richtig übersetzt habe...
Es lebe die Sprachvielfalt!

@ Minimax: Mein kulinarischer Traum am Wasser würde ungefähr so aussehen:






Das war mein diesjähriges Geburtstagsessen. 
Um den Transport einfacher zu gestalten würden mir auch zwei oder drei Knacker, schön heiß, aus einer Weithals-Thermoskanne am Wasser schmecken... 

;-)



PS: Andal, die kleinste klassische Stanley ist seit Jahren mein treuer Begleiter, das Weithals-Modell (knapp 1 Liter oder 1 Quart???) ist auch in meinem Besitz, ist bislang leider noch zu selten zum Einsatz gekommen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kartoffelsalat geht in der Tupperdose und für die Wurst die Flask..

...wenn man am Tackle spart, das man eh nicht braucht, bleibt mehr Stauraum für eine manneswürdige Verpflegung.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich liebe mettbröttchen, zum frühstück um sechs Uhr morgens, mit heissem kaffee


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich liebe mettbröttchen, zum frühstück um sechs Uhr morgens, mit heissem kaffee



 Mettbrötchen sind was Feines! Döbel und Plötzen hin oder her, wenn ich am Sa oder So Morgens zum Wasser fahre und das Gerödel ins Auto gewuchtet habe, kehr ich noch schnell beim Bäcker ums Eck ein (Raucherstube!) und knusper drei Halbe inklusive Zwiebeln und Tasse Kaffe weg. Natürlich mit BZ, man muss sich ja politisch informieren!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @Trollwut: Oi, da hast Du dir aber ne Geile Karpfenflak gegönnt. Ich kenn mich leider in dem Sektor kaum aus. Magst was dazu sagen? Welche Test haben die wunderbar schlanken Ruten, und welche Schnurstärken planst Du- was für die richtig dicken Brummer?
> Schön an so nem Forum ist ja, man kann sich auch an den Neuesten Spielsachen der Anderen erfreuen. Ich hatte ja neulich meine kleine Waggler, Andal wartet auf sein Zanderwunder.. Weihnachten rückt näher Freunde!




Als Ruten hab ich mir zwei Avid Carp MSX in 3,60 mit 2,75 lbs geholt. Die hauptaktion spielt sich in den oberen 2/3 aus. Traumhafte Wurfeigenschaften und edles Design. zum Drillen bin ich noch nich gekommen.

Rollen sind zwei Shimano ultegra xtd 5500 mit carbonscheiben nachgerüstet.
Hab jetzt ca. 15m 50er Schlagschnur drauf, als hauptschnur 300m von ner 32er 

Pod isn Fox horizon duo pod.

Bissanzeiger n gebrauchtes dreierset mit empfänger jrc radar dsi.

Boilierohr Der Carbon Throwing stick von Ridgemonkey. Lässt sich gut handeln und belastet den Arm wirklich nicht


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich mit BZ, man muss sich ja politisch informieren!


grade erst gesehen...
tststs
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164
:g:g:g


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Scheizze Männer!

 Soeben teilt mir Mrs. Minimax mit, das sie morgen zu ihrer Künstlerfreundin fährt. Bis Sonntag. Mit dem AUTO! 
 D.h. ich bin aus dem Rennen und kann hier in der Stadt rumhängen und meinen Maden beim Vercastern zusehen, die ganzen Tage bis SO! Nix Trotting. Nix Döbel. Nix Angeln.
 Fck,fck,fcketi-fck. 

 fck,fck,fck.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Scheidungsgrund..........
:q:q:q


----------



## ramrod1708

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheidungsgrund..........
> :q:q:q


Mietwagen? [emoji39]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

auch net schlecht............

Aber Frau UND Mietwagen ist teurer  als Single sein ;-))


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich sag nur: Weiberfrei und Spass dabei! :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Immer nur die rute polieren ist kein ersatz, manchmal muss man sie auch eintunken...

Für solche Fälle leiste ich mir einen Basti Minimax. Er schnorrt maden und würmer, ist viel plumsangeliger als ich es je war und hat eine Abneigung gegen jede art von aktivem angeln. Dafür hat er einen Kastenwagen, immer Tabak am Start  und ich kann mir mitunter einen Picheln weil er fährt. Kann ich grundsätzlich sehr empfehlen auch wenn Wanderangeln und Trotten eher schlecht realisierbar  ist


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, ich hab mich beruhigt (ich bin soooo ruhig..) und natürlich bereits nen Plan ausgetüftelt-zumindest in groben Zügen. 

 Scheidung ist keine Option, Mrs. Minimax wär bestimmt total sauer wenn ich das machen würde, will ich nicht riskieren. Aber ich werd aus Rache nächste Woche sowas von krank, und ich kann sehr pflegeintensiv sein.

 Meinen Angelkumpel hab ich direkt angerufen, ist natürlich anderweitig verplant, der Hund ("Was soll das heissen, ständige Beleidigungen? Leg jetzt nicht auf, leg jetzt nicht auf! Oh.. Du hast aufgelegt.") 

 Ich werd schon ans Wasser kommen, und auch wenn zu dieser Jahreszeit an meinen Spreestellen kein Fisch beisst, kann man immer auf ne Dönerbox oder zwei hoffen, oder -mit Glück- nen toten Obdachlosen.

 @Kochtopf: Zur Charakterisierung Deines Angelkumpels wiederhole ich meine Frage: Bist Du ich? Eigentlich müsste man mal einen Thread aufmachen "Mein Angelkumpel ist der Beste weil.."


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Jean: nochmals Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen „Tackle”!

@ Minimax: Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du die Mobilitätsprobleme lösen kannst. Früher sagte man „Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg” oder so, aber dies hört sich so altmodisch an, daß der innere Schweinehund schon aus Protest aktiv wird.
Pardon: den hattest Du ja ausgestopft und als Trophäe auf den Kamin gestellt, oder... ?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kurzer Bericht zum heutigen spätherbstlichen Friedfischangeln:

Bin mit zwei Ruten und etwas mehr als dem Minimum an Gerät zu einem Teich von etwa anderthalb Hektar. Auf dem Weg ein halbes Weizenbrot in einem der zahllosen 08/15-Backshops besorgt (also keine echte Bäckerqualität).

Die Brotflocke wollte ich am etwa 35m entfernten Ufer anbieten. Hatte dummerweise das etwas straffere Spitzenteil der Twintip-Rute vergessen und mußte mit dem zarten Feeder-Spitzenteil auskommen.
Montage im Prinzip ganz simpel: auf der Hauptschnur ein Grippa-Stop, dann direkt eine 14g-Bomb aufgefädelt, an einen Miniwirbel geknotet, an diesen ein etwa 60cm langes Vorfach mit 12er Haken und Quickstop am Haar. 
Mit einem dafür nicht wirklich geeigneten Bait-Punch kleine Scheiben aus den Weizenbrotscheiben ausgestochen und davon 2-3 aufs Haar:





langes Haar, weil sich die winzigen Brotscheiben unter Wasser aufplustern
Hier zwei ausgestanzte Scheiben + 1 gestanztes Stück Rinde

Als Bißanzeige sollte die Feederspitze dienen, um nebenbei an der zweiten Rute hantieren zu können, hab ich als Rutenablage einen einfachen Pieps-Bißanzeiger gewählt.

Die zweite Rute, wesentlich kräftiger, wurde mit einem kleinen 25g-Method-Korb bestückt, kurzes Haarvorfach mit 2 Körnern Dosenmais. 
Der Georg-Spezial-Advents-Method-Mix war diesmal absolut mißlungen von der Konsistenz her und so probierte ich erstmals Carp-Feed-Pellets als Lockfutter auf dem „Korb”.

An der Brotflocken-Rute gab es recht schnell hektische Bisse, die würde ich Rotfedern oder kleinen Plötz zuschreiben. Für die ist der Köder als ganzes natürlich zu groß, aber sie schafften es zuverlässig, die Flocken vom Haar zu rupfen.
Nach einer Weile gab es dann einen sehr heftigen Biß, leider kam die Hauptschnur ohne Haken, Vorfach, Wirbel und Blei zurück. 
Wie abgeschnitten, die einzige Erklärung, die ich habe, ist, daß ich beim Straffen der Schnur diese evtl. genau an eine Muschel gezogen habe und deren scharfe Kante die Schnur (0,20er) gekappt hat. 
Der Knoten war vernünftig gebunden und die Schnur ohne sicht- oder fühlbare Vorschäden.

An der Method-Rute, abgelegt an einem Schilfgürtel, tat sich recht schnell etwas. Zwei kurze Piepser, dann nach etwa zwei Minuten halligalli. 
Schöner Spiegelkarpfen von knapp über 5 Pfund und gut 50cm, sauber knapp hinter der Unterlippe gehakt. 
Das war der erste kräftigere Fisch an meiner designierten „Dickfischrute”, einer alten ABU Legerlite 223 („Medium/Heavy Leger" - Glasrute mit Drahtringen & Vollkorkgriff), die mir bislang immer nur 20cm Plötz und ähnlich „große” Barsche gebracht hat. 

Die Method-Stelle war danach „gestorben”, an der neu montierten Brotflocken-Rute gab es nur noch Gezuppel, das ich kleinen Weißfischen zuschreiben würde.

Die heute erfolglose auftreibende Brotflocke werd ich sicher nochmals zum Einsatz bringen, vielleicht bringt echtes Bäcker-Brot (oder wie von Andal vorgeschlagen: Butterstuten) dann den Erfolg.
Die Konsistenz des heute probierten Backshop-Weißbrotes ist sicher nicht optimal für diese Art der Angelei.
An der Präsentation der „Brotflocken-Scheiben” muß ich noch tüfteln, Haarvorfach mit Quickstop scheint aber prinzipiell zu funktionieren und ist auch mit klammen Fingern gut zu handhaben.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die heute erfolglose auftreibende Brotflocke werd ich sicher nochmals zum Einsatz bringen, vielleicht bringt echtes Bäcker-Brot (oder wie von Andal vorgeschlagen: Butterstuten) dann den Erfolg.


Hab ich früher mit Krustenködern ganz normal am 8er Haken auf dicke Rotaugen (als es bei uns noch welche gab) gemacht.

Ein kleines Schrotblei auf dem Vorfach war dabei unerlässlich, da man die "Auftreibhöhe" variieren können musste - von ca. 3 cm bis max 15 cm machten 2 - 3 cm hin oder Her oft Erfolg oder Mißerfolg aus.

Mehr als 15 cm auftreibend gab nix vernünftiges mehr, nur Gezuppel.


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit Würfeln (mindestens 3x3 Zentimeter) aus alten, zähen Semmeln fischen wir sehr erfolgreich auf Karpfen und Graskarpfen. Man kann die Semmelflocke dann von 30cm über Grund bis zur Oberfläche in jeder Wasserschicht anbieten. Und es ist erstaunlich was man sogar im Frühjahr und Hebst 50cm unter der Oberfläche alles fängt: Rotfedern, Brachsen und vor allem auch Schleien!!! Im Sommer findet man nahezu alle Friedfische auch im Mittelwasser...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Mit Würfeln (mindestens 3x3 Zentimeter) aus alten, zähen Semmeln fischen wir sehr erfolgreich auf Karpfen und Graskarpfen. Man kann die Semmelflocke dann von 30cm über Grund bis zur Oberfläche in jeder Wasserschicht anbieten. Und es ist erstaunlich was man sogar im Frühjahr und Hebst 50cm unter der Oberfläche alles fängt: Rotfedern, Brachsen und vor allem auch Schleien!!! Im Sommer findet man nahezu alle Friedfische auch im Mittelwasser...



Wie köderst Du die Semmel-Würfel an? Und fischst Du dann eine Festbleimontage?
Oberflächenangeln ist klar, aber auftreibend gibt es ja diverse Möglichkeiten, den Köder anzubieten.

Und mit zäh meinst Du sicher eine Konsistenz wie länger in einer Plastiktüte gelagert?


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau, die Semmeln werden in ner Plastiktüte verschlossen gehalten. Die Würfel werden mit der Ködernadel direkt aufs Vorfach gezogen. Innerhalb von Sekunden haben sich die Würfel im Wasser so voll gesaugt, dass sie beim Anhieb zerfallen und die Fische sicher hängen!!!

Montage ist eine einfache Durchlaufseitenarmontage mit nem 15er bis 20er Seitenarm und nen 25er bis 30er Vorfach (bezogen auf die Länge). Hakengröße 4. Blei mindestens 30Gramm, damit der Anhieb auch bei ungünstigen Winkel (Semmel wird weit auftreibend gefischt) durchkommt. Nach dem Auswurf wird die Schnur unter Wasser gezogen und schnell gespannt. Durch das Öffnen des Rollenbügels bzw. abziehen der Schnur wird die Auftriebshöhe bestimmt. Als Bissanzeiger fungiert ein leichter Einhängebissanzeiger oder Ü-Ei. So kann man mit 2 Ruten alle Wassertiefen systematisch absuchen. Mit dieser Methode hab ich glaub ich schon mehr Hege... gewonnen als mit meiner Match...

Mit 1x1cm großen Würfeln, 10er Haken lässt sich das ganze auch gut mit der Schwingspitzrute angeln. Nur reicht der Auftrieb der kleinen Stücke nicht aus, um in höheren Wasserschichten als Vorfachlänge zu angeln. Auch bei dieser Methode ziehe ich die Würfel mit der Ködernadel aufs Vorfach. Wenn man mit Semmeln angelt würde ich nur auf Durchlaufmontagen setzen, da die Köder doch recht anfällig fürs abfressen sind.

Beispiele grobe Montage: Auf die normalen Methoden (Match...) lassen die Bisse nach und die Fische verteilen sich auf die Wasserschichten oder es sind große Wurfweiten erforderlich. Dann schlägt die Stunde der Methode. Bei einer Rute wird keine Schnur nachgegeben (Köder auf Vorfachlänge über Grund) und bei der 2. ziehe ich 30 cm von der Rolle (Vorfachlänge + 30cm über Grund) beim nächsten Auswurf kommt die Grundrute auf +60cm und die zweite auf +90. So findet man schnell die Zughöhe der Fische.

Zudem nehmen Semmelflocken ganz unkompliziert sämtliche Aromastoffe auf (Backaroma, Lockstoff...) und man kann einen zusätzlichen Anreiz schaffen.

Auch wenn an der Schwingspitzrute auf dem Futterplatz keinen Biss mehr bringt, lassen sich mit kleiner Flocke, 20cm Vorfach und einen Spritzer Aroma noch einige Brachsen fangen.

 Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend welche Schwärme gerade größere Friedfische sich irgendwo auf halber Wassertiefe bewegen...

Ich seh schon, ich muss mal wieder mehr unsere Friedfische in Augenschein nehmen. Ihr spornt mich da ja direkt an mit eurem Stammtisch...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke! 

Sehr gute Tipps, werd ich hoffentlich noch im Dezember ausprobieren können.


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wobei der Dezember mit dem Absuchen der Wassertiefen wahrscheinlich der ungeeignetste Monat sein wird. Interessanter ist im Moment die feine Variante, funktioniert übrigens auch prima mit Futterkorb...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wobei der Dezember mit dem Absuchen der Wassertiefen wahrscheinlich der ungeeignetste Monat sein wird. Interessanter ist im Moment die feine Variante, funktioniert übrigens auch prima mit Futterkorb...





Die feine Kombination Futterkorb + Liquidized Bread + Flocke als Hakenköder hatte ich öfters in der warmen Jahreszeit probiert.
Wenn ich es zeitlich hinkriege, will ich noch in diesem Jahr einen kleinen See mit dem Vernehmen nach guten Friedfischbestand antesten. 
Wenn es nicht gerade heiß hergeht (Biß auf Biß) fische ich gerne zwei Ruten, eine etwas kräftigere ufernah, die dann gerne mit größerem Köder und eine zweite, feinere Montage im eher offenen Teil des Gewässers.
Mal sehen, was noch kommt 2017...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man darf im aB echt nix mehr lesen
Da stolpert man über einem Thread zum Posenbau und landet bei Cooks Posen und da bei dem obigen kasten. Wunder- Wunderschön. Dazu noch ne gespließte BambusRute und eine Centerpin und es kann losgehen...
Wobei eine Tweedjacke auch nicht günstig ist.
Ach das Grauen! Das Grauen! 


Sorry bin a weng unterfischt


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die feine Kombination Futterkorb + Liquidized Bread + Flocke als Hakenköder hatte ich öfters in der warmen Jahreszeit probiert.



Aromatisiertes, eingeweichtes Brot/Semmel?

 besteht dabei nicht die Gefahr das die Fische sich durch aufsteigende Brotstücke in der ganzen Wassersäule verteilen und sich die einzelne Brotflocke nicht mehr von den anderen abhebt?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liquidized heisst durch den mixer geshreddert ohne  einweichen und pipapo

Hat mich anfangs auch verwirrt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Aromatisiertes, eingeweichtes Brot/Semmel?
> 
> besteht dabei nicht die Gefahr das die Fische sich durch aufsteigende Brotstücke in der ganzen Wassersäule verteilen und sich die einzelne Brotflocke nicht mehr von den anderen abhebt?



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe: also Liquidized Bread (American Sandwich-Brot, das ist viel feiner als normales Toastbrot, durch den Mixer gejagt, typischerweise sehr feine Mini-Flocken) verteilt sich natürlich schnell in einer gewaltigen Aroma-Wolke. Sättigen tun die sehr feinen Flocken meiner Meinung nach nicht, es ist eher eine Mischung aus optischem Reiz und Duftwolke.
Benutzen tu ich das meistens in nicht sehr tiefem Wasser, der Hakenköder hebt sich typischerweise deutlich ab.

Eingeweichtes Brot könnte man lose füttern oder evtl auch in einem geeigneten Futterkorb (ich hab Gripmesh-Körbchen mit Kunststoff-Haken nach innen, die dafür sorgen sollen, daß sich auch weiches, lockeres Futter noch werfen läßt, ohne schon in der Luft aufs Wasser zu regnen).

Im Stillwasser mit nur etwas Strömung kann ich mir die Kombination aus Liquidized Bread im kleinen Körbchen plus Flocke am eher kurzen Vorfach ganz gut vorstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liquidized heisst durch den mixer geshreddert ohne  einweichen und pipapo
> 
> Hat mich anfangs auch verwirrt


 Sinkt dann ja aber gar nicht, oder? 
Nur Oberfläche?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sinkt dann ja aber gar nicht, oder?
> Nur Oberfläche?



Sinkt. Und bildet wie gesagt eine relativ große Wolke. 
Es gibt auch Spezis, die feste Ballen draus formen, die sich dann am Grund sehr langsam auflösen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

hmm, wieso sinkt das? Brot schwimmt doch, dachte ich bis dato? wenn ich Semmelbrösel so ins Wasser streue, schwimmen die ja auch oben??
Wieso sinkt das?

(Sorry, bin halt Spinner)....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmm, wieso sinkt das? Brot schwimmt doch, dachte ich bis dato? wenn ich Semmelbrösel so ins Wasser streue, schwimmen die ja auch oben??
> Wieso sinkt das?
> 
> (Sorry, bin halt Spinner)....



Ja, einzelne Scheiben (aus der Tüte) von dem American Sandwich-Brot schwimmen eine Weile.

Warum die feinen Mini-Flöckchen daraus sinken, weiß ich auch nicht. Tun sie aber ;-)


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab da eher Bedenken das ich mir die Fische mit den aufsteigenden Krümeln zu sehr verteile... Welche Vorteile bietet diese denn? Durch die von dir beschriebene hohe Aktivität des Futters wirkt dies doch bestimmt sehr anziehend auf alle Arten von Kleinfisch. Und Semmelflocken sind aufgrund ihrer Empfindlichkeit meiner Meinung nach alles andere als ein Kleinfischköder.
 Für mich ist die feine Methode prädestiniert zum Fang von kapitalen Rotaugen, mittleren bis großen Brachsen und Schleien sowie Karauschen bzw. Giebel. 
 Meine oben genannt grobe Version für Karpfen, Graskarpfen, kapitale Brachsen, Karauschen und Schleien...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ hecht99: habe gerade noch mal Deine Beispielmontagen hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4757879&postcount=2323 gelesen.
Du fischst sowohl die grobe als auch die feinere Montage komplett ohne Anzufüttern oder (die feinere) nachdem mit den vorher verwendeten Angelmethoden (incl. Anfüttern, sagen wir mal Made/Caster an der Posenmontage) nichts mehr geht? Also als Plan B?

Die grobe Montage kann ich mir gut ohne Anzufüttern vorstellen, die feinere Variante ist mir nicht so ganz schlüssig in Sachen Füttern oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, einzelne Scheiben (aus der Tüte) von dem American Sandwich-Brot schwimmen eine Weile.
> 
> Warum die feinen Mini-Flöckchen daraus sinken, weiß ich auch nicht. Tun sie aber ;-)


Aber nicht von normalem Toastbrot???

Ist ja irre.....


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die feine kommt auf dem Futterplatz, der vorher befischt wurde, zum Einsatz. Es wird ganz normal mit dem vorher verwendeten Futter im Futterkörbchen weitergeangelt, nur das ein Vorfach mit 15 oder 20 Zentimeter über dem Korb schwebt. Manchmal tritt nämlich der Fall auf, dass gerade Giebel oder große Brachsen im Laufe eines Ansitzes vorsichtiger werden, sich über, bzw. um das Futter rum bewegen und nur ab und an quasi im drüberschwimmen zwei drei Partikel... aufnehmen. Und gerade diese vorsichtigen "Überschwimmer" nehmen die Flocke liebend gerne mit. Also ganz normal auf dem Futterplatz mit Feeder / vorzugsweise Schwingspitze (etwas mehr Zeit zum reagieren, ohne das der Köder abfällt) weiterangeln, nur das ich ein anderes Vorfach einhänge.

 PS: Ruhig mal eine Flocke ohne Futter 2 oder 3 Meter neben dem Futterplatz probieren., bringt oft große und vorsichtige Einzelfische


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Die feine kommt auf dem Futterplatz, der vorher befischt wurde, zum Einsatz. Es wird ganz normal mit dem vorher verwendeten Futter im Futterkörbchen weitergeangelt, nur das ein Vorfach mit 15 oder 20 Zentimeter über dem Korb schwebt. Manchmal tritt nämlich der Fall auf, dass gerade Giebel oder große Brachsen im Laufe eines Ansitzes vorsichtiger werden, sich über, bzw. um das Futter rum bewegen und nur ab und an quasi im drüberschwimmen zwei drei Partikel... aufnehmen. Und gerade diese vorsichtigen "Überschwimmer" nehmen die Flocke liebend gerne mit. Also ganz normal auf dem Futterplatz mit Feeder / vorzugsweise Schwingspitze (etwas mehr Zeit zum reagieren, ohne das der Köder abfällt) weiterangeln, nur das ich ein anderes Vorfach einhänge.
> 
> PS: Ruhig mal eine Flocke ohne Futter 2 oder 3 Meter neben dem Futterplatz probieren., bringt oft große und vorsichtige Einzelfische



Danke, jetzt wirds selbst für mich (etwas langsam momentan) schlüssig ;-)
Und ein zweites Danke für den Tipp im Postscriptum, war mir bekannt, aber ich bin ja sicher nicht der einzige Leser.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> PS: Ruhig mal eine Flocke ohne Futter 2 oder 3 Meter neben dem Futterplatz probieren., bringt oft große und vorsichtige Einzelfische


Mit Krustenköder oder Wurm hab ich früher (vor Karpfenviruszeiten) das im Neckar immer gemacht. Freundlich beim Karpfenangler gefragt, ob ich mich 5 - 10 stromabwärts vom Futterplatz setzen darf. 

Hab ich immer ganz gut gefangen, Karpfen wie docke Barben und Döbel, Brassen weniger..


Kann mir daher vorstellen, dass das auch vertikal "über" dem Futterlatz gut funzt..


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nicht umsonst kommen in den letzten Jahren die Zig - Rigs der Karpfenangler so in Mode. Die verkomplizierten jetzt eine Methode mit der ich vor 20 Jahren als kleiner Bub meine ersten Karpfen fing. Ist ja nichts anderes als die schwerere der beiden oben genannten Montagen...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

muss ich erst mal googlen, was das is..


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du mit googlen fertig bist, schreib mal deine persönliche Meinung, wo da der Fortschritt bzw. der Unterschied ist ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man kann die Sinkgeschwindigkeit eines Liquidized Bread Bällchens natürlich nicht mit dem eines richtigen Futterbällchens vergleichen. So ein Bällchen "platscht" auf die Oberfläche, und sinkt dann majestätisch unter ständiger Wolkenbildung sehr langsam ab- je nachdem wie sehr man es durch Pressen verdichtet hat. Darum ist es auch so wichtig, frisches, etwas eigenfeuchtes Brot in den Mixer zu hauen.

 Eigentlich kommt das aus der Flussangelei, wo sich durch die Strömung so ein treibender, horizontaler Futter"bogen" bildet, und den ebenfalls parabelförmigen Weg der langsam sinkenden eingeschossenen Maden durch Wolkenbildung ergänzt.

 Der Abtreibendende Hakenköder wird dann in der Futterspur so platziert, dass er genau in der "Killzone" treibt, die sich laut Lehrbuch ca. bis 60 cm vom Grund erstreckt und je nach Strömung und sinkgeschwindigkeit abwärts des Futtereinwurfpunktes beginnt.

 Verrückt? Vermutlich, aber so hat sichs halt entwickelt.

 Ich habe englische Literatur aus den 80ern, die auch ganz unumwunden zugibt, das diese Methode eher traditionell und weniger effektiv als  "modernes" Futter ( "Continental Groundbait") was damals als effizienter bzw. versatiler gesehen wurde.

 Die klevere Idee Geomas, das Liqidized Bread in einem Körbchen grundnah im Stillwasser anzubieten, ist daher eine ganz neue, innovative Verwendung eines klassischen Anfutters, und wie man sieht von Erfolg gekrönt!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber nicht von normalem Toastbrot???
> 
> Ist ja irre.....



Normales Toastbrot (also das, was hier vertrieben wird) ist ja deutlich gröber als das feine und sehr helle Sandwichbrot.
Normales Toastbrot nutze ich nicht zum Angeln, höchstens ein paar trockene Scheiben, die dann zu „Mashed Bread” mit anderen Brotresten verarbeitet werden.

Mashed Bread ist eingeweichtes Brot, das idealerweise zu einem Brei gestampft oder passiert wird. Einige Spezis nehmen dafür den Kescher: die Brotreste sehr gründlich einweichen, „auswringen”, und dann lose füttern. Bei dieser Methode sind aber sicher noch dickere, sättigende Bröckchen drin.


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So Jungs, da ihr euch nicht vorstellen könnt, wie sich das Liquidiesed Bread unter Wasser verhält, hier mal der erleuchtende Link dazu (war als Link im Link der von mir geposteten Links zu finden )
Wichtig ist, dass die Kugeln wirklich sehr fest gedrückt werden, dabei können euch vor Anstrengung ruhig die Augäpfel ein paar Milimeter aus den Augenhöhlen hervortreten |bigeyes
Es werden immer nur wenige Flocken freigesetzt und diese steigen fast alle nicht nach oben, sondern auf Grund der feinen Struktur Richtung Grund.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=mR4RDZ0kcXc


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit googlen fertig bist, schreib mal deine persönliche Meinung, wo da der Fortschritt bzw. der Unterschied ist ;-)


auftreibend halt  - ich nehm weiter Kruste ..


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> So Jungs, da ihr euch nicht vorstellen könnt, wie sich das Liquidiesed Bread unter Wasser verhält, hier mal der erleuchtende Link dazu (war als Link im Link der von mir geposteten Links zu finden )
> Wichtig ist, dass die Kugeln wirklich sehr fest gedrückt werden, dabei können euch vor Anstrengung ruhig die Augäpfel ein paar Milimeter aus den Augenhöhlen hervortreten |bigeyes
> Es werden immer nur wenige Flocken freigesetzt und diese steigen fast alle nicht nach oben, sondern auf Grund der feinen Struktur Richtung Grund.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=mR4RDZ0kcXc



Super - Champions Team sind auch tolle Jungs!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Der Abtreibendende Hakenköder wird dann in der Futterspur so platziert, dass er genau in der "Killzone" treibt, die sich laut Lehrbuch ca. bis 60 cm vom Grund erstreckt und je nach Strömung und sinkgeschwindigkeit abwärts des Futtereinwurfpunktes beginnt.
> 
> Verrückt? Vermutlich, aber so hat sichs halt entwickelt.


 Ich versuche immer, den Köder schleifen zu lassen. Ich habe die Hoffnung dass er dann beim Verzögern auftreibt - bin ich einem Trugschluss erlegen?


> Die klevere Idee Geomas, das Liqidized Bread in einem Körbchen grundnah im Stillwasser anzubieten, ist daher eine ganz neue, innovative Verwendung eines klassischen Anfutters, und wie man sieht von Erfolg gekrönt!


Richtig, wobei man in englischen YouTube Kanälen durchaus Leute findet die Kekse und Brot durch den Mixer jagen und das "cheap groundbait" nennen. Wenn meine Futtersäcke leer sind ist das durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Noch etwas hanf mitschreddern und etwas Mais, vielleicht etwas Curry rein (sehr selektiv auf Plötzen und dicke Aale - zumindest hier) und Attacke.

@Minimax: wenn wir Angelurlaube mit unseren Buddies gemeinsam planen würden könnten wir beide geilen Scheiß machen während unsere Freunde friedlich vor sich hin Plumpsangeln. Denk mal über die Möglichkeit nach


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liquidized Bread fischt man auch nicht in großen Flüssen, oder als Fütterung im kontinentaleuropäischen Sinne. Das kommt in kleinen Flüssen zum Einsatz und dann als Lockmittel, sehr sparsam.Da darf es sich dann auch gerne verteilen, denn der Wasserkörper an sich ist gering.

Man will damit auch keine Feeding Frenzy auslösen, wie im Frühjahr beim heftigen Füttern auf Barben, sondern eben die Döbel auch nur daran erinnern, dass es mal wieder Zeit für einen kleinen Snack ist.

English eben ... dezent und nicht so aufdringlich und massiv, wie so manches bei other people from the continent.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auftreibend halt  - ich nehm weiter Kruste ..



Ich überlege ein leichtes Chodrig mit FuKo statt blei zu basteln. Liquidized bread mit etwas paniermehl als Sandwich in den korb, kruste am haken etwas auftreibend... wäre doch gelacht wenn da keine dicke plötze zugreift


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Liquidized Bread fischt man auch nicht in großen Flüssen, oder als Fütterung im kontinentaleuropäischen Sinne. Das kommt in kleinen Flüssen zum Einsatz und dann als Lockmittel, sehr sparsam.Da darf es sich dann auch gerne verteilen, denn der Wasserkörper an sich ist gering.
> 
> Man will damit auch keine Feeding Frenzy auslösen, wie im Frühjahr beim heftigen Füttern auf Barben, sondern eben die Döbel auch nur daran erinnern, dass es mal wieder Zeit für einen kleinen Snack ist.
> 
> English eben ... dezent und nicht so aufdringlich und massiv, wie so manches bei other people from the continent.




Feeding Frenzy scheint im flachen Stillwasser aber auch zu klappen: die gut sichtbare Wolke und das Aroma, das sich schneller im Wasser verbreitet als, pardon, ein Furz im Fahrstuhl, scheint die Fische (alle Größen) absolut hektisch zu machen.
Ich meine damit die Variante „Liquidized Bread” im kleinen Drahtfutterkorb (oder Gripmesh-Korb).
Also das sind nur meine zugegebenerweise beschränkten Erfahrungen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich überlege ein leichtes Chodrig mit FuKo statt blei zu basteln. Liquidized bread mit etwas paniermehl als Sandwich in den korb, kruste am haken etwas auftreibend... wäre doch gelacht wenn da keine dicke plötze zugreift



Das Liquidized Bread kann man auch prima mit etwas Hanf oder Castern/Maden anreichern.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Liquidized Bread fischt man auch [...]
> nur daran erinnern, dass es mal wieder Zeit für einen kleinen Snack ist.


 
 (sic!)


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Richtig, wobei man in englischen YouTube Kanälen durchaus Leute findet die Kekse und Brot durch den Mixer jagen und das "cheap groundbait" nennen. Wenn meine Futtersäcke leer sind ist das durchaus eine Überlegung wert.


und als ich gefragt hab, habt ihr alle geschrieben, ich solle Fertigfutter nehmen!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Feeding Frenzy scheint im flachen Stillwasser aber auch zu klappen: die gut sichtbare Wolke und das Aroma, das sich schneller im Wasser verbreitet als, pardon, ein Furz im Fahrstuhl, scheint die Fische (alle Größen) absolut hektisch zu machen.
> Ich meine damit die Variante „Liquidized Bread” im kleinen Drahtfutterkorb (oder Gripmesh-Korb).
> Also das sind nur meine zugegebenerweise beschränkten Erfahrungen.



Nur wird dir bei den aktuellen Bedingungen keine Feeding Frenzy gelingen, weil sie den Stoffwechsel jetzt zu weit herunten haben.

Ist aber auch der Unterschied, ob man einen Cagefeeder vom zweimal Fingerhut benützt, oder einen, der einen viertel Laib Brot fasst.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und als ich gefragt hab, habt ihr alle geschrieben, ich solle Fertigfutter nehmen!



Impulskontrolle beim Geld ausgeben üben schadet dir nix ausserdem gehst du eh nicht angeln 
Und ob das wie unser Grundfutter funktioniert weiss ich nicht aber Brot wurde dir mehrfach  empfohlen


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Impulskontrolle beim Geld ausgeben üben schadet dir nix ausserdem gehst du eh nicht angeln
> Und ob das wie unser Grundfutter funktioniert weiss ich nicht aber Brot wurde dir mehrfach  empfohlen


Im Frühjahr wieder, wenns wärmer wird


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur wird dir bei den aktuellen Bedingungen keine Feeding Frenzy gelingen, weil sie den Stoffwechsel jetzt zu weit herunten haben.
> 
> Ist aber auch der Unterschied, ob man einen Cagefeeder vom zweimal Fingerhut benützt, oder einen, der einen viertel Laib Brot fasst.



Das hat sich auch eher auf die warme Jahreszeit bezogen. Ich hab die Micro- und Minifeeder von Drennan, die sind wirklich klein.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr wieder, wenns wärmer wird



Da kannst du dann auch gut wieder mit Grundfutter und lebenden Einlagen arbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du erinnerst Dich:
Ebend KEIN Lebendköder, Zeig was ich parat hab zu Hause ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich:
> Ebend KEIN Lebendköder, Zeig was ich parat hab zu Hause ;-))



Eine fleischig befüllte Biotonne ist im sommer ein hotspot für ganz frische Maden


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich bin Carnivore und es Fleisch und schmeiss  das nicht weg ;-)))


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich versuche immer, den Köder schleifen zu lassen. Ich habe die Hoffnung dass er dann beim Verzögern auftreibt - bin ich einem Trugschluss erlegen?



Ich schicke voraus, das ich das Folgende in der Praxis weit weniger gut beherrsche als in der Theorie, immerhin gelingt es mir mit viel Menden, rumhampeln und luft nach oben, gelegentlich so Bisse zu provozieren

Das Verzögern wird bei einem Köder der nicht den Grund berührt eingesetzt. Die Methode sieht vor, das der Hakenköder an gestreckter Montage der ständig leicht verzögerten Pose (Stick, Balsa, leichter Avon) voraustreibt. Das ständige Verzögern ist wichtig, da die Pose die Montage aufgrund der schnelleren Oberflächenströmung sonst überholen würde, und den Hakenköder unnatürlich schnell durchs Wasser ziehen würde.
Wenn man nun die verzögerte Schnurfreigabe ganz stoppt und die Pose anhält, dann wird der untere unbeschwerte oder allenfalls ganz leicht beschwerte Teil der bereits gestreckten Montage vom Strömungsdruck nach oben getrieben, und reizt hoffentlich die bisher misstrauische Megaplötze zum Biss.
Geschieht dies nicht, läßt man wieder lockerer und wiederholt das Spiel etwas abwärts.
Im Grunde genommen ist wie Drachensteigenlassen, nur irgendwie ganz anders. Oder so. 

Beim Schleifenlassen, für das man robuste Posen wie Chubber, Loafer oder schwere Avons verwendet (die o.g. Modelle würden sofort runtergezogen werden) verzögert man in der Regel nicht. Der am Grunde liegende Köder würde vermutlich sich festsetzen, bzw. seinen Weg am Grund fortsetzen

Man kann auch mit Waggler abtreiben lassen, allerdings ist auch hier das verzögern unmöglich, daher eignet sich dies nur für langsame, ruhige Strömung.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man darf im aB echt nix mehr lesen
> Da stolpert man über einem Thread zum Posenbau und landet bei Cooks Posen und da bei dem obigen kasten. Wunder- Wunderschön. Dazu noch ne gespließte BambusRute und eine Centerpin und es kann losgehen...
> Wobei eine Tweedjacke auch nicht günstig ist.
> Ach das Grauen! Das Grauen!
> 
> 
> Sorry bin a weng unterfischt



 @Kochtopf: 

 Ich seh schon, eines Tages werd ich die Splitcanes und Pins in den Kofferaum schmeissen und in die lieblichen Mittelgebirge zu Dir brausen, und dann gibt's zünftiges Krawattenangeln auf die Grossen Vier!
 Das geht aber erst im milden Frühling, wenns wieder schön ist und man wie ein zivilisierter Mensch ans Wasser kann, und nicht wie ein grünes Michelinmännchen.

 Das Stöbern im Netz nach klassischem Tackle birgt große Gefahren!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das Stöbern im Netz nach klassischem Tackle birgt große Gefahren!


brauchst  nur genügend Kohle........ (nicht heiraten hilft ;-)) )


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> brauchst nur genügend Kohle........ (nicht heiraten hilft ;-)) )



 Beste Voraussetzungen, Mrs. Minimax und ich leben in wilder Ehe.. aber in einem ehrenwerten Haus :g

 Das hilft natürlich ungemein dabei, das wahre Ausmass der Tacklehalde zu verschleiern...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Beste Voraussetzungen, Mrs. Minimax und ich leben in wilder Ehe.. aber in einem ehrenwerten Haus :g


Spitze verstanden - isses geil hier


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf:
> 
> Ich seh schon, eines Tages werd ich die Splitcanes und Pins in den Kofferaum schmeissen und in die lieblichen Mittelgebirge zu Dir brausen, und dann gibt's zünftiges Krawattenangeln auf die Grossen Vier!
> Das geht aber erst im milden Frühling, wenns wieder schön ist und man wie ein zivilisierter Mensch ans Wasser kann, und nicht wie ein grünes Michelinmännchen.
> 
> Das Stöbern im Netz nach klassischem Tackle birgt große Gefahren!



Klassisch ganz neu und nach Wunsch, sicherlich den Preis wert, aber weit außerhalb meiner Reichweite: https://www.ajdsplitcanerods.com/cane-coarse-rods


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für das Geld dann schon lieber eine Hexagraph.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich benutze meine Bambusruten kaum- ich finde sie unhandlich und schwer (12 und 11ft). Wahrscheinlich liegt der Fall bei Grundruten, die kürzer sind und die man nicht ständig in der Hand hat anders, und diese modernen Superruten sind sicher noch ein anderer Fall (neuartige Kleber/Techniken).
 Ich hatte auch mal Gelegenheit eine Hexagraph lachsrute in die Hand zu nehmen- auch hier ist das hohe gewicht erstaunlich.
 Andererseits bin ich froh, auch etwas Bambus im Haus zu haben, und an Schönheit und Handwerkskunst sind diese Schätzen kaum zu übertreffen, und es wäre eine Sünde nicht ein zweimal in der Saison damit loszuziehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ha, wußte gar nicht, daß Bruce & Walker noch im Geschäft sind. Schön, daß es sowas noch gibt.

Aber wie gesagt, weit außerhalb meiner Reichweite und genug „Stil” hab ich auch nicht, um so etwas fischen zu dürfen.

Bin ganz happy mit meinen Glasruten und den fröhlich klickernden Röllchen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

vor allem, ich könnt mir garnicht vorstellen, mit solchen Unerschwinglichkeiten unbefangen zu fischen. Wird ja immer betont, wie belastbar die sein sollen (und sicherlich auch sind)- aber mit ner 1000pfund Rute voll durchziehen? oder entnervt nen Hänger aus dem Baum zerren? Nejnejnej...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Diese Skrupel verliert man schnell. Ich sehe es ja an meinen handgebauten. Die werden benützt, wie alle anderen Stecken auch, denn dafür wurden sie ja gemacht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch wieder wahr. Und beim eigentlichen Angeln sind die Risiken ja kalkulierbar - bei meinen Mimosenmatchen bin ich immer nur nervös, wenn sie auseinandergenommen sind oder keine Spannung auf der Schnur ist.

 Andererseits: Leider werd ich wohl nie rausfinden, ob ich wirklich Skrupel bei son nem Gebet aus Bambus, Kork und Seide hätte- weit über meinem Budget.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der größte Feind aller Ruten ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch die Kofferraumklappe ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Der größte Feind aller Ruten ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch die Kofferraumklappe ;-)



 Das muss man positiv sehen. Ich habe beispielsweise mit Hilfe einer Autotür letztes Jahr die Spitze meiner heissgeliebten Acolyte präzise um einige Zentimeter eingekürzt, um die Aktion meinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen anzupassen.
 Natürlich absolut INTENTIONELL und GEPLANT!#q#q#q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was übrigens wirklich nützliche Gadgets der klassischen Ära sind -neben Schieberollenhaltern- diese kleinen Hülsenstopfen. Im Zeitalter immer dünnwandigerer Blanks könnten die der Renner sein.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Was übrigens wirklich nützliche Gadgets der klassischen Ära sind -neben Schieberollenhaltern- diese kleinen Hülsenstopfen. Im Zeitalter immer dünnwandigerer Blanks könnten die der Renner sein.



Die gibt es nach wie vor bei House of Brunner zu kaufen. Zum selber einschleifen.

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das muss man positiv sehen. Ich habe beispielsweise mit Hilfe einer Autotür letztes Jahr die Spitze meiner heissgeliebten Acolyte präzise um einige Zentimeter eingekürzt, um die Aktion meinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen anzupassen.
> Natürlich absolut INTENTIONELL und GEPLANT!#q#q#q



Falls Du mal ne Karpfenrute brauchst kannst sie ja noch weiter einkürzen, so auf 11ft getrimmt gibt sie sicher ne prima Stalkingrute ab ;-)

Ne, tut mir echt leid Deinen Text oben zu lesen, da knackts schon beim Vorstellen des Tatherganges...

Meine einzige bessere Matche (gebraucht erworben) ist in der Länge zwischen 15 und 16 Fuß, gut möglich, daß die auch mal den örtlichen Gegebenheiten angepaßt wurde.
Sehen tut man so nichts, was auf eine Reparatur oder eine Vorschaden hindeuten ließe, also fische ich in mehr als einer Hinsicht im Trüben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Einkürzen per Türe muss nicht zwangsläufig in einem Kataklysmus enden. 

Ich hab das auch mit einer 270 cm Spinnrute hinter mir. Um 22 cm kürzer hat die aber um mindestens 80% gewonnen. Vorher ein eher schwammiges Teil, wurde sie nach der Restauration zu einem echt tollen Stöckchen. Deutlich straffer und immer noch sehr sensibel. Es kann auch klappen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ne, tut mir echt leid Deinen Text oben zu lesen, da knackts schon beim Vorstellen des Tatherganges...
> 
> das war Absicht! Und jetzt reden wir da nie, nie wieder drüber...
> (Und auch nicht darüber, wie ich eine der Kurbeln meiner lieblingspin dauerhaft entfernt habe, um sie meinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen..:c)
> 
> Meine einzige bessere Matche (gebraucht erworben) ist in der Länge zwischen 15 und 16 Fuß, gut möglich, daß die auch mal den örtlichen Gegebenheiten angepaßt wurde.
> Sehen tut man so nichts, was auf eine Reparatur oder eine Vorschaden hindeuten ließe, also fische ich in mehr als einer Hinsicht im Trüben.


 Na wenn Du sie mit genuss fischt, dann ist die doch perfekt und wahrscheinlich auch so gebaut worden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Die gibt es nach wie vor bei House of Brunner zu kaufen. Zum selber einschleifen.
> 
> http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop



oh grad erst Dein Post gesehen, vielen Dank!

 Edit: Entschuldige, ich bin zu blöd für die Brunner Seite -wo find ich denn die Stopfen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von der Handhabung beim Angeln an sich her ist sie ein Genuß, aber das Montieren nervt etwas - kurzes Handteil, Vollkork mit Schieberollenhaltern + 3 beringte Teile mit vielen, vielen kleinen Ringen ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Haus Brunner hat wirklich ne beeindruckende Auswahl an Spezialitäten, da hab ich mal Ersatzringe mit Achateinlage für eine der alten Swingtips bekommen. 
Die hier http://www.guidesnblanks.com/de/ sind auch beachtlich sortiert, für den Hobbyrutenbauer sicher ne gute Adresse.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier gibt es die Stopfen...

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showcategory&categoryID=4757


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Von der Handhabung beim Angeln an sich her ist sie ein Genuß, aber das Montieren nervt etwas - kurzes Handteil, Vollkork mit Schieberollenhaltern + 3 beringte Teile mit vielen, vielen kleinen Ringen ;-)



Aargh, das hass ich bei Matchen auch, dass man die Schnur durch die vielen Miniringe "annähen" muss. 
Und dann baut man die perfekte Montage, mit 87 no8 Bleien, und dann weist einen der Angelkumpel auf einen vergessenen Ring hin- Zeit für nen kleinen Klaus-Kinski-Moment.

 @Andal, vieen Dank!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aargh, das hass ich bei Matchen auch, dass man die Schnur durch die vielen Miniringe "annähen" muss.
> Und dann baut man die perfekte Montage, mit 87 no8 Bleien, und dann weist einen der Angelkumpel auf einen vergessenen Ring hin- Zeit für nen kleinen Klaus-Kinski-Moment.



Am besten noch bei Zwielicht und einer altersbedingten Fehlsichtigkeit. Warum meinst du, haben alle meine "Selbstgedrehten" relativ große Pac Bay Minima Ringe?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Am besten noch bei Zwielicht und einer altersbedingten Fehlsichtigkeit. Warum meinst du, haben alle meine "Selbstgedrehten" relativ große Pac Bay Minima Ringe?



ist ne Möglichkeit, hilft natürlich bei feststellposen nicht. Ich bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen, nach dem Angeln (bzw. daheim aufzufädeln) nur die Montage zu entfernen, die Schnur aber in den Ringen zu belassen, gesichert durch ein eingeknotetes Gummiband oder Ähnliches. Natürlich schön locker.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wegen der „Fummelei” ist meine meistbenutzte Matche 2teilig mit extra Griffverlängerung. Raus aus dem (guten) Futteral, die zwei Teile zusammenstecken, Rollenkurbel ausklappen, Griffverlängerung reinschrauben, fertig.
Find ich total praktisch, spart doch einiges an Zeit am Wasser, besonders wenn man häufig am gleichen Gewässer fischt und die Montage nicht von Grund auf ändern muß.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wegen der „Fummelei” ist meine meistbenutzte Matche 2teilig mit extra Griffverlängerung. Raus aus dem (guten) Futteral, die zwei Teile zusammenstecken, Rollenkurbel ausklappen, Griffverlängerung reinschrauben, fertig.
> Find ich total praktisch, spart doch einiges an Zeit am Wasser, besonders wenn man häufig am gleichen Gewässer fischt und die Montage nicht von Grund auf ändern muß.



Also, das mit dem Handteil ist natürlich sehr praktisch. Wie ist denn die transportlänge insgesamt, so circa?

 Wenn ich meine Match ganz "aufgeriggt" lasse, dann kommt die Montage auf ein schmales Wickelbrettchen, gesichert mit nem Gummi. Die drei Blankteile werden mit zwei Gummis zusammengelascht, das obere davon hält auch das Wickelbrett. Wenn ich keine weiteren Ruten dabei haeb, verwende ich kein Futteral.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Hab nicht gemessen, im Futteral etwa 1,85m, aufgebaut dann gut 3,90m, also 13ft. Die Montage bleibt typischerweise am Spitzenteil, Pose runter in Richtung Vorfach verschoben, falls nötig.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo zusammen,

mach das auch immer mit Wickelbrettchen und die Montage lässt sich ja immer schnell anpassen.

Waggler- und Slider-Rute mit Schnellwechseladapter und Wagller in Posenkiste für den Transport.

Stickrute meist passen die Gummis wenn nicht braucht man wenigstens nicht die Schnur durch die Ringe ziehen.

Nett hier auch mal was von Friedfischern zu lesen, bei uns gibt es glaube ich nur Raubfischer und Karpfenangler (ab und zu ein Plumpsangler). Werde immer ganz komisch angekuckt mit Sitzkiepe usw.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Für das Geld dann schon lieber eine Hexagraph.



Was hat die für Vorteile gegenüber einer Splitcane ausser dass sie aus Kohlefaser ist?
Schön finde ich die auch.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eben das sie aus Kohlefaserverbundwerkstoff ist. Stabiler, verzieht sich nicht mit der Zeit, absolut homogeneres Material im Vergleich zu Bambus und dadurch auch die gleichmäßigere Bigekurve und CF ist für den Rutenbauer viel besser berechenbar, was die endgültige Leistung angeht.

Ob die Hexagraph Bauweise jetzt einem hochwertigen runden Blank überlegen ist, weil sie gänzlich ohne Springpunkt daherkommt, ist offen - auch unter denen, die sie haben. Aber der "Geil-Faktor" spielt in einer ganz anderen, eigenen Liga!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,

 von der Theorie zur Praxis: Ich werd morgen tatsächlich komme was wolle zur Spree latschen. Ist ja traumhaftes Wetter angesagt. 
 Der Schweinehund ist sehr zahm, er läßt mich ziehen, im Gegenzug kontrollier ich nicht so genau was morgen in der Thermoskanne ist.
 Mit Match,Pin und Pose ists allerdings nix, ich setze morgen
 auf Spitze & Körbchen. 
 Habt ihr ähnliche Kamikazepläne fürs Wochenende?



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Nett hier auch mal was von Friedfischern zu lesen, bei uns gibt es glaube ich nur Raubfischer und Karpfenangler (ab und zu ein Plumpsangler). Werde immer ganz komisch angekuckt mit Sitzkiepe usw.



 Hallo Jack, schön das Du da bist, ja wir sind selten geworden#h. Wobei ich selbst weniger im Sitzkiepensektor unterwegs bin- Meinst Du so nen Korbhocker oder nen richtigen Kommandothron?


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Habt ihr ähnliche Kamikazepläne fürs Wochenende?




Werd morgen mein Karpfenzeug bei Schneefall einweihen #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei mir siehts am Wochenende ungünstig aus (also angeltechnisch). 

Also den morgen und Sonntag aktiven Stammtischbesuchern wünsch ich Petri Heil und warme Flossen dabei...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Werd morgen mein Karpfenzeug bei Schneefall einweihen #6



True Grit. Wie rechnest Du dir Deine Chancen aus? (Kenn mich in der Karpferei nicht aus)

 @ Geomas: Vielen Dank, die Flossentemperatur wird sicher der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> True Grit. Wie rechnest Du dir Deine Chancen aus? (Kenn mich in der Karpferei nicht aus)
> 
> @ Geomas: Vielen Dank, die Flossentemperatur wird sicher der limitierende Faktor.





Entweder es läuft, oder eben nicht.
Hab an dem Spot im winter schon gefangen, aber war jetzt seit einer woche nicht mehr am wasser.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri von mir, den Fängern der vorherigen Seiten!!!

Hatte leider einige I-Net Probleme, so das ich mich erst jetzt mal wieder melden kann!!!

Selbst konnte ich leider auch nicht mehr ans Wasser, da es leider zu hoch bei mir an der Weser ist und ich auch keine Zeit hatte! Aber mal schauen, ob ich es nicht Montag oder Dienstag nochmal schaffe!?! Da soll es ja auch von den Temperaturen etwas besser/wärmer sein! Allerdings könnte es dann mit dem Wasserstand schon wieder eng werden!? Naja mal schauen, ob es Sinn macht!?!

Euch am WE natürlich viel Glück!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Entweder es läuft, oder eben nicht.
> Hab an dem Spot im winter schon gefangen, aber war jetzt seit einer woche nicht mehr am wasser.


 ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jack, schön das Du da bist, ja wir sind selten geworden#h. Wobei ich selbst weniger im Sitzkiepensektor unterwegs bin- Meinst Du so nen Korbhocker oder nen richtigen Kommandothron?


Hallo auch,
'Kommandothron Light' ne alte Rive Sphinx, hat zwar nicht soviel Platz aber man kann sie noch schleppen.
Bin aber auch nur mit Match und Feeder unterwegs. 

Im Herbst nach sieben Jahren Pause wieder angefangen nach dem ich beim Umzug meine ganzen Sachen wieder gesehen habe hat's mich wieder gepackt...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Im Herbst nach sieben Jahren Pause wieder angefangen nach dem ich beim Umzug meine ganzen Sachen wieder gesehen habe hat's mich wieder gepackt...


 
 Hähähäh, da muss ich an die Western denken, in denen der Farmer, der aber ein berüchtigter Revolvermann war, unter dem Bett seine Kiste mit den versilberten Elfenbeingriffsixshooter hervorholt.. besser spät als nie..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hähähäh, da muss ich an die Western denken, in denen der Farmer, der aber ein berüchtigter Revolvermann war, unter dem Bett seine Kiste mit den versilberten Elfenbeingriffsixshooter hervorholt.. besser spät als nie..



High Noon, oder Valdez kommt!?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

z.B. Auch Erbarmungslos als dreckige Variante, oder auch the Shootist.
 Das Motiv des Rückkehrers webt im ganzen Genre...

 Suppte auch in Starwars über:
 Wer hätte auf Tatooine gedacht, das der "alte Ben" in Wahrheit Obi-wan-Loose-Feed, ein preisgekrönter Matchangler ist, der seine 14m Laserkopfrute unterm Bett hat?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der beste Western-Angler ist und bleibt der Terence Drill...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sMmd3u09jk&t=15s


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Clint Eastwood hat in Erbarmungslos große Momente.
Eigentlich in allen Western.
Oder kinski in Leichen Pflastern seinen weg. Hat zwar nix mit Friedfischen zu tun aber das musste ich loswerden


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Der beste Western-Angler ist und bleibt der Terence Drill...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sMmd3u09jk&t=15s



Ikonisch- ich find aber er müsst sich den ersten Platz mit dem forellenfangenden Horst Buchholz aus den 7 teilen. konnt leider keinen Clip finden, aber die Szene ist ja bekannt.

 Nebenbei: Jede Suchanfrage zu den Glorreichen Sieben wird sofort mit diesem Gruselremake zugespammt. Schlimm, schlimm#d


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Clint Eastwood hat in Erbarmungslos große Momente.
> Eigentlich in allen Western.
> Oder kinski in Leichen Pflastern seinen weg. Hat zwar nix mit Friedfischen zu tun aber das musste ich loswerden




 Mein Angelkumpel erlebt bei fast jeder gemeinsamen Session,  das Klaus Kinski ne Menge mit friedfischangeln zu tun hat...
 "Minimax, schau mal, ich benutz 0,30 Schnur und ne 20gramm Pose, und fang trotzdem. Hattest Du schon einen Biss?"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPKODzv1PD4


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Angelkumpel erlebt bei fast jeder gemeinsamen Session,  das Klaus Kinski ne Menge mit friedfischangeln zu tun hat...
> "Minimax, schau mal, ich benutz 0,30 Schnur und ne 20gramm Pose, und fang trotzdem. Hattest Du schon einen Biss?"
> ]


"Petri heil"
- :r *PETRUS HÄTTE EINE PEITSCHE GENOMMEN UND DIR IN DEINE FRESSE GESCHLAGEN, DU DUMME SAU*

Meine Kinskieskesten momente habe ich bei *anschlag* *widerstand* *weg*


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Der beste Western-Angler ist und bleibt der Terence Drill...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sMmd3u09jk&t=15s



Ha, die Nummer mit dem Knüppel erinnert mich an eine Taktik, von der mir mein Großvater erzählt hat. In seiner Jugend, müssen die 20er Jahre gewesen sein, ist er mit Kumpels im Winter los auf die überfrorenen Elbwiesen. Besonders bei „Gummi-Eis”. Darunter konnte man wohl hier und da Hechte direkt unter dem Eis sehen. Ein sehr harter Schlag auf die Eisoberfläche direkt darüber und der Hecht war betäubt. Eis aufgehackt und raus mit dem „Fang”. Fragwürdig, aber das war damals eben auch eine Art des „Fischens”.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Petri heil"
> - :r *PETRUS HÄTTE EINE PEITSCHE GENOMMEN UND DIR IN DEINE FRESSE GESCHLAGEN, DU DUMME SAU*
> Ahhahaha! Hahaha! Genau das ist das Problem! :q(Es fehlt das hysterische-lach-smiley)
> 
> Meine Kinskieskesten momente habe ich bei *anschlag* *widerstand* *weg*


 
 Ja, leider sind ohne Zeugen so Rumpelstilzchen-Anfälle nur halb so spassig. Ist ne Furchtbare Sache, und irgendwie merkt man fast immer bei solchen "Abkömmlingen" das es ein besserer Fisch war..
 Wie siehts denn bei Dir aus? Ich vermute bis zum Hals in Real-life.Pflichten?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ha, die Nummer mit dem Knüppel erinnert mich an eine Taktik, von der mir mein Großvater erzählt hat. In seiner Jugend, müssen die 20er Jahre gewesen sein, ist er mit Kumpels im Winter los auf die überfrorenen Elbwiesen. Besonders bei „Gummi-Eis”. Darunter konnte man wohl hier und da Hechte direkt unter dem Eis sehen. Ein sehr harter Schlag auf die Eisoberfläche direkt darüber und der Hecht war betäubt. Eis aufgehackt und raus mit dem „Fang”. Fragwürdig, aber das war damals eben auch eine Art des „Fischens”.



Genau von dieser Methode für Winterhechte habe ich auch schonmal gehört, kann die Quelle aber nicht mehr erinnern- Das ist insofern interessant, als das die gesamte moderne Literatur, das Netz und auch die Forenhechtspezis betonen, das im frostigen Winter die Hechte in der Tiefe, sprungschichtnah zu suchen sind. Bist Du da etwa verlorenem Wissen auf der Spur?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Genau von dieser Methode für Winterhechte habe ich auch schonmal gehört, kann die Quelle aber nicht mehr erinnern- Das ist insofern interessant, als das die Gesamte Fachliteratur, das Netz und auch die Forenhechtspezis betonen, das im frostigen Winter die Hechte in der Tiefe, sprungschichtnah zu suchen sind. Bist Du da etwa verlorenem Wissen auf der Spur?
> Bist Du



Ne, wissenschaftlich bin ich nicht unterwegs. Ich denke nur gerne an meine Großväter und deren Geschichten, die Erlebnisse mit ihnen, zurück.
Der selbe Großvater hat mir auch von einem Jugendfreund berichtet, dem ein Elb-Hecht (bei der versuchten Landung, nehm ich an) fast den Daumen abgetrennt hat.
Das sind so Stories, die Kinder (Jungs?) nicht so schnell vergessen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das sind so Stories, die Kinder (Jungs?) nicht so schnell vergessen.



 Mein Oppa hat in den 70ern und 80ern an der Thülsfelder Talsperre mit Zigarre, Hut und Hosenträgern Karpfen geangelt.
 Da musste man damals schon weit raus. Die Locals haben so kleine Modellboote benutzt, die haben die Montage ausgebracht, und sind dann umgedreht und zurückgekehrt. Keine Ahnung, wie es technisch funktionierte, als Kind fand ich diese Boote toll. Oppa war sparsam. Sowas kam nicht infrage. 
 Also hat er Oma (günstig aus der Ostzone gekriegt, halb so alt wie er und heute meine liebe, gute Omi) befohlen, mit dem Kartoffeldrilling im Badeanzugbügel weit rauszuschwimmen, und dort auszuklinken. Im zeitigen Frühjahr und spätem Herbst war es ihr erlaubt, sich (sparsam) mit Vaseline einzucremen, wg. Kälte.

 Das hat mich mein ganzes Leben lang beeindruckt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, sowas vergißt man nicht.

Petri heil für Deinen Spree-Ansitz. Over and out ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Jungs,
ich kanns kurz machen: Nicht ein Zupfer. War aber auch ne kurze Sitzung, nach drei Stunden Schneeregen und Böen war ich mürbe. Wasser hatte noch 7 Grad, unheimlich klar, ein tauchender Ormoran hat zumindest Kleinis erwischt. Also wär zumidest theoretisch was drin gewesen. Da war heut der limitierende Faktor hinter der Rute.

Jetzt kann ich nur die Daumen drücken dass uns Jean mit Glück und Sachverstand mit nem schönen Adventskarpfen erfreut und die Friedfischerehre rettet!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, leider sind ohne Zeugen so Rumpelstilzchen-Anfälle nur halb so spassig. Ist ne Furchtbare Sache, und irgendwie merkt man fast immer bei solchen "Abkömmlingen" das es ein besserer Fisch war..


Das liegt in der Natur der Dinge-  man verliert nur gute Fische, denn in der Fantasie wachsen alle Fische ^^


> Wie siehts denn bei Dir aus? Ich vermute bis zum Hals in Real-life.Pflichten?


So schaut's aus. Zum Jahresende sind wir wegen eines Wasserschadens spontan zu meinem Vater gezogen, mein Tackle ist auf der anderen Seite der Kasseler Berge verblieben. Läuft :m
Hoffe auf einmal angeln in diesem Jahr aber derzeit eher unrealistisch


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Minimax, 
schade, aber hoffentlich rechnest Du die Zeit am Wasser nicht als verschenkt ab. 
Hab gerade mal in die Online-Wetterfrösche konsultiert: kurz vorm Fest werd ich wohl am Wasser zuschlagen, falls die Prognosen sich bewahrheiten sollten.

@ Alex: Wasserschaden? Ist so schon Mist, und jetzt, bei drohendem Frost? Alles Gute!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade Mr. Minimax, das es nicht, wie gewünscht, geklappt hat!!!

So ist das leider zu dieser Jahreszeit!!! 

Ich hoffe mal bei mir klappt es Mo. oder Di.! Ob was bei rauskommt? Ich hoffe wenigstens auf einen (Mini-)Döbel!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja, Jungs so ist Fussball. War zumindest ein in punkto Schweinehunderziehung und Wärmehaushalttarierung erfolgreiches Manöver. Und nen Eisvogel mitten in Charlottenburg zu sehen, ist ein gutes Omen!

 Die Fische habens im Moment nicht leicht die Köder zu finden, seltsame Temperatursprünge, alle Gewässer weisen ungewöhnliche Pegel auf, grottige Lichtverhältnisse; ist noch Herbst oder schon Winter? etc..

 Das gönn ich Ihnen aber, ist das fischige Äquivalent zu: 
 Verschnupfte Familien; Geschenkestress; Vorgesetzenjahresendpanik; Wasserschäden(!); Seltsame Verwandte tauchen auf..
 Solang die Verhältnisse so sind, ists ein hartes Brot.. In jeder Stadt/ geht's mal auf und ab...

 @Mario: Wenn Du es ans Wasser schaffts, wirst Du garantiert wieder nen Döbel oder ne Monsterplötze ziehen. Wie isn der Fluss bei Dir, Pegel, Strömung, Trübung?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Der beste Western-Angler ist und bleibt der Terence Drill...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sMmd3u09jk&t=15s




:vik::vik::vik:
Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass ich das nicht bin, würd' ich sagen das bin ich nicht.:m


----------



## Kauli11

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Oppa hat in den 70ern und 80ern an der Thülsfelder Talsperre mit Zigarre, Hut und Hosenträgern Karpfen geangelt.
> Da musste man damals schon weit raus. Die Locals haben so kleine Modellboote benutzt, die haben die Montage ausgebracht, und sind dann umgedreht und zurückgekehrt. Keine Ahnung, wie es technisch funktionierte, als Kind fand ich diese Boote toll. Oppa war sparsam. Sowas kam nicht infrage.
> Also hat er Oma (günstig aus der Ostzone gekriegt, halb so alt wie er und heute meine liebe, gute Omi) befohlen, mit dem Kartoffeldrilling im Badeanzugbügel weit rauszuschwimmen, und dort auszuklinken. Im zeitigen Frühjahr und spätem Herbst war es ihr erlaubt, sich (sparsam) mit Vaseline einzucremen, wg. Kälte.
> 
> Das Flußbett der Thüle geht dort durch die Talsperre.
> Das ist eine tiefe Rinne. Dahinein mussten die Köder, deshalb wurden sie mit den Modellbooten ausgebracht.
> Funktionierte sehr gut. Gab seinerzeit sogar einen Bericht im Blinker oder in der Fisch und Fang.
> 
> #h


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wahrscheinlich zu hoher Pegel, werde ich morgen früh mal schauen. Haben allerdings gerade so 8cm Schnee gekriegt und die sollen ja bis morgen wieder weg sein (noch mehr Wasser!!!)!

Die Strömung ist dann so, das es gar keine (sichtbaren) beruhigten Bereiche mehr gibt und das ist natürlich suboptimal.

Die Trübung war beim letzten mal, ich sag mal, mittel. Ist vielleicht auch nicht das schlechteste! Zu klar ist jetzt bestimmt auch nicht gut und lehmig muss auch nicht sein!?!

Morgen bin ich schlauer!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Das Flußbett der Thüle geht dort durch die Talsperre.
> Das ist eine tiefe Rinne. Dahinein mussten die Köder, deshalb wurden sie mit den Modellbooten ausgebracht.
> Funktionierte sehr gut. Gab seinerzeit sogar einen Bericht im Blinker oder in der Fisch und Fang.
> 
> #h



Ah, interessant-Heute wird das bestimmt durch moderne Futterboote bzw. Weitwurfmontagen gelöst. Stimmt, an dem Flüsschen (Ich glaub aber es war die Soeste, die aber durch die Ortschaft Thüle fliesst) hab ich meine ersten anglerischen Schritte getan. Mein allererster "waidmännisch" geangelter Fisch war ein Gründling, bis heute sind kleine Flüsschen meine Lieblingsgewässer, bestimmt kein Zufall.

Waren denn solche Modellboote allgemein in diesen Zeiten verbreitet, oder war das eine lokale Tradition an der Thülsfelder Talsperre? Werden die heut noch benutzt?

 Edit: @Mario: hört sich schwierig an, aber Petri für Dich!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier gabs den ersten Schnee. Erst mal etwas abwarten, bis sich die Temperaturen auf niedrigem Niveau stabilisiert haben (oder noch mal etwas steigen). 
Ein paar Mal will ich noch friedfisch-mäßig ans Wasser in diesem Jahr...




PS: Mario: Petri heil, bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gibt leider keinen Bericht!!!

Es war leider, wie zu befürchten, viel zu hohes Wasser, so das ich mir einen Ansitz erspart habe. Es gab keine Eckchen, wo ich es für sinnvoll erachtet hätte!!! Nur Strömung und Unrat, das geht leider nicht, und es ist wohl auch keine Besserung in Sicht, so das es das für mich in diesem Jahr wohl leider gewesen ist!!! 

Ich werde dann wohl erst wieder frühestens Ende Februar, je nachdem wie lang der Winter dauert, ans Wasser gehen, da es bei zu kaltem Wasser in der Weser nichts bringt!

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Hallo Mario, ja, Winter eben ;-/ 
Ich werds wohl mal am Stillwasser probieren, wenn die Temperaturen einige Tage stabil geblieben sind (oder sogar leicht ansteigen).


----------



## Kauli11

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, interessant-Heute wird das bestimmt durch moderne Futterboote bzw. Weitwurfmontagen gelöst. Stimmt, an dem Flüsschen (Ich glaub aber es war die Soeste, die aber durch die Ortschaft Thüle fliesst) hab ich meine ersten anglerischen Schritte getan. Mein allererster "waidmännisch" geangelter Fisch war ein Gründling, bis heute sind kleine Flüsschen meine Lieblingsgewässer, bestimmt kein Zufall.
> 
> Waren denn solche Modellboote allgemein in diesen Zeiten verbreitet, oder war das eine lokale Tradition an der Thülsfelder Talsperre? Werden die heut noch benutzt?
> 
> Edit: @Mario: hört sich schwierig an, aber Petri für Dich!



Es waren normale Modellboote, oder Bausätze, die dann mit einem Ausleger bestückt wurden.
Die Schnur wurde mit Blei und Vorfach an dem Ausleger befestigt.
Dann wurde das Boot mit der Fernsteuerung zum vorgesehenen Angelplatz gefahren.
Dort angekommen wurde die Schnur mit einem kurzen Ruck vom Ausleger gelöst.
Der Köder ging Richtung Grund und das Boot wurde mit der Fernsteuerung zurückgeholt.
Es waren damals schon Tüftler unter den Anglern.

#h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kauli: Vielen Dank für die Infos zu den Booten

 @ Mario: Schade das es nicht klappte- aber schon richtig, bei den geschilderten Bedingungen ists ein sinnlos Ding.

 Tscha, schaut aus, als wärn die üblichen Verdächtigen durch Wetter und Hochwasser schachmatt gesetzt.. für den Augenblick!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich liege sozusagen auf der Lauer. Die Woche vor dem Fest (verdammte Axt, ist ja schon nächste Woche ;-)) könnte etwas höhere Temperaturen auf vergleichsweise konstantem Niveau bringen.
Will noch mal den Kescher naßmachen ;-)

Ganz knapp über 0°C plus Wind und/oder Schneeregen, also der Ist-Zustand, ist mir zu ungemütlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am dritten Advent wird mit Plumskamerad an der Fulle gefischt. Hab da ne Stelle im Blick bei der unser Hund (Schäferhündin, 60cm Schulterhöhe) direkt untergeht, wenn sie mal reinhoppst. Bei dem immensen Hochwasser kann es durchaus zäh werden


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, schauderhaft draussen. 
 Und dennoch.. Auf der Lauer liegen ist eine gute Umschreibung- richtig Planen ist z.Zt. ohnehin eitles Verlangen. Ein Paar Stunden trocken und wíndstill würden -müssen!- schon reichen. Hab auch nen fertigen Rucksack in der Ecke stehen und halt meine Maden fit.
 Von Angeln in Wind und Schneeregen kann ich nur abraten- hab mir bei meiner unsinnigen Samstagsaktion schön was weggeholt. Ironischerweise schien Tags darauf die Sonne, während ich bereits auf der Couch triefend rumeiterte.
 Lichtblick ist, das in den nächsten Tagen ein nettes Paket von Friedfischen.de eintreffen wird..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei dem immensen Hochwasser *kann es durchaus zäh werden*


:m

 Durchaus, alter Knabe, durchaus.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rObSWkQA7og

 Understatement ist was schönes!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Filigranes Fischen werd ich aber erst wieder betreiben, wenn sich mein bleicher Body auf Winter eingestellt hat. Solange geht nur die Methode große Haken, große Köder und Hände in die Taschen.
Also Stickfloatfischen mit Made ist erst mal aufgeschoben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Durchaus, alter Knabe, durchaus.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rObSWkQA7og
> 
> Understatement ist was schönes!



Haha, sag mal, Minimax, im Prinzip hab ich die meisten Python-Nummern schon mehrfach durch.
Mit Angeln war da nie was, oder ist mir da was durchgerutscht???


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, sag mal, Minimax, im Prinzip hab ich die meisten Python-Nummern schon mehrfach durch.
> Mit Angeln war da nie was, oder ist mir da was durchgerutscht???



Mir fällt auch nichts ein.. ob in den alten Flying-Circus Folgen (Warum werden die eigentlich nicht mehr wiederholt! Faustschüttelsmilie!) mal was dabei war? Die Ganze Skurrilität unseres Hobbies wär ja eigentlich ein gefundenes Fressen gewesen.
 Wobei: Schau ich mir die alten englischen Angelvideos auf YouTube an, brauchts das vielleicht garnicht..
 Und die Debatte Halford vs. Skues (Trockenfliege oder Nymphe- dagegen ist unser heutiges C&R Gewhine ein Kaffekränzchen..) hätte eigentlich von den Pythons geschrieben werden können...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ mit dem Fliegenfischen hab ichs ja so gar nicht, aber die von Dir genannte Debatte werd ich mir mal reinziehen ;-)

Der hier https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC7FH4yAPAAONElQT-TTEXQ ist fleißig am Hochladen von alten (und auch neuen sowie „halbmodernen”) britischen Angelfilmchen.
Sind auch etliche Klassiker dabei. 


PS und sowas von OT: Meine momentanen Lieblingsnummern der Pythons: https://youtu.be/l9Aj7W3g1qo

sowie https://youtu.be/T7UqhDs8zj4


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/T7UqhDs8zj4



Ahhahhahha!

hahahaha!

HA-HA-ha..keuch..

Natürlich darf man heute sowas gar nicht mehr drehen,
da brauchst schon gute Anwälte



Ahahaha!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss das Dickie Carr Video noch zuende gucken, aber Leute wie er sind vmtl. der Grund, warum die Pythons nie was zu Angeln gemacht haben. Man denke auch an Aal-Sidley oder (heute noch aktiv) Graeme Pullen.

Und die von dir verlinkte amerikanische Reportage zum Matchangeln: Die haben sich gegenseitig ihre Madenzuchtfliegen vergiftet oder gekidnappt- Das IST Python. ("Sör, ihr Zuchtfliegenhengst Waldo Bigglesworth of Greenacres III, befindet sich in unserer Gewalt. Wenn sie ihn lebend wiedersehen wollen, deponieren sie 30 Guineen in Gold in der Alten Eiche...")


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier mal was aktuelles von "meiner" Wasserfront!

Angeln leider nicht möglich, dafür müsste es bestimmt einen Meter weniger haben und das ist nicht in Sicht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Geländer ist bestimmt ein struktureller Hotspot; )


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ sieht hoch und schnell und trübe aus, Dein Wasser. Schwierig, mindestens.

Hast Du Ausweichgewässer in der Nähe?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Pegelstand "meiner" Fuldastrecke hat sich fast verdoppelt. "Mein" Kanueinstieg als Angelplatz müsste fast nen Meter unter Wasser liegen, und wie ich meine Fulle kenne ist sie eine garstige Geliebte mit trübem Wasser und allerlei Treibgut.
Der Tümpel mit einer Rute KöFi auf Hecht und einer Rute auf winterliche Weißfischlein mittels feiner Posenmontage wird für Sonntag immer attraktiver


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Leider nicht, sonst wäre das ja nicht so schlimm!

Obwohl, naja gäbe da noch den Vereinsteich, ist aber nicht so meins und wie schon gesagt, ist es im Moment nicht meine "Zeit", wegen Job und so!!! 

Ja, ja das Geländer!!! Wenn es da ja nicht nur 30-40cm tief wäre, vielleicht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Such Dir eine tiefe Stelle im Tümpel, dann sollte doch was gehen, obwohl ja schon wieder kältere Temperaturen angesagt sind!!!

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir alles, alles Gute und ein dickes Petri für Sonntag!!! Die Fulda würde ich bei dem Wasser eigentlich ausklammern!!! Das gilt aber glaube ich für jede Art von natürlich fließenden Gewässern, momentan!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Pegelstand "meiner" Fuldastrecke hat sich fast verdoppelt. "Mein" Kanueinstieg als Angelplatz müsste fast nen Meter unter Wasser liegen, und wie ich meine Fulle kenne ist sie eine garstige Geliebte mit trübem Wasser und allerlei Treibgut.
> Der Tümpel mit einer Rute KöFi auf Hecht und einer Rute auf winterliche Weißfischlein mittels feiner Posenmontage wird für Sonntag immer attraktiver



Jo, klingt wie ein Plan. Stillwasser hat auch seine Reize.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich komme gerade aus meinem AldgM und komme aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus. Die Crystal Waggler von Red Wood die ich für 3 EUR á 10 Stück Setweise bei Amazon gekauft habe gab es dort im Einzelverkauf für 2,50 das Stück. Da dürfen sich die Einzelhändler nicht wundern wenn sie kaputt gehen. Unfassbier.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade aus meinem AldgM und komme aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus. Die Crystal Waggler von Red Wood die ich für 3 EUR á 10 Stück Setweise bei Amazon gekauft habe gab es dort im Einzelverkauf für 2,50 das Stück. Da dürfen sich die Einzelhändler nicht wundern wenn sie kaputt gehen. Unfassbier.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, also Dein Kopfgeschüttel. Gerade bei „Kleinkram” greifen die Ladengeschäfte gerne heftig ab. 
Aber man kann auch bei „Monsterkraken” wie Amazon Mondpreise zahlen, wenn man nicht aufpaßt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klar muss man da auch aufpassen, aber man hat eine ganz gute Markttransparenz dank amazon und co... bei nem euro oder 1,50 pro Pose hätte ich zwar geschluckt aber faktor 10 ist frech


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar muss man da auch aufpassen, aber man hat eine ganz gute Markttransparenz dank amazon und co... bei nem euro oder 1,50 pro Pose hätte ich zwar geschluckt aber faktor 10 ist frech



Ja, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Brauchte im Sommer „von jetzt auf sofort” zwei einfache Rutenhalter, hab die dann törichterweise trotz besseren Wissens für einen absolut überzogenen Preis im Angelladen gekauft.
Hab mich dann ne Woche später in der Grabbelkiste vom Netto mit drei Rutenhaltern für zusammen 3,75 Euro ausgerüstet, die sind qualitativ genauso Mittelmaß wie die aus dem Fachgeschäft ;-)


Dein Plan, morgen am Stillwasser zweigleisig auf Hecht und Friedfisch zu fahren, steht noch? Will morgen wohl auch noch mal los, irgendwie muß ich zwingend ans Wasser.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

zu verschenken haben wir alle nichts, aber ob geiz wirklich immer so geil ist, zumindest für alle beteiligten?
bevor man den kopf schüttelt, könnte man vorher versuchen ihn nachdenklich zur seite zu bewegen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,

schaut man raus, ists jedenfalls Abend. Ich war grad auch in meinem FLAS und, schon richtig, die Preise für verschiedenstes stehen häufig in keiner Relation zum Internet, aber dafür ist der *A*ngel*S*hop halt *F*reundlich + *L*okal. Bei Kleinzeug bin ich da blind (und an der Kasse daher immer überrascht), bei Ruten und Rollen sind die Unterschiede heftig- andrerseits führt mein Laden kaum das was ich haben möchte, und so komm ich in keinen Konflikt.

Zum Kerngeschäft: Ich hoffe ihr schaffsts morgen raus, ich sehs ähnlich wie Geomas: Wetter- und Gewässerverhältnisse sind wie sie sind, aber wenn ich nicht ans Wasser gehe, werd ich schwermütig. Ist nichtmal ne Frage des Schweinehunds, sondern um den sozialen Frieden zu bewahren. Geht uns glaub ich allen so, merkt man auch langsam im Forum. Ne Entschneiderung wär pures Glück. Ich schwank noch zwischen Plötzentümpel und mein Flüsschen überprüfen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geiz ist sicher nicht immer geil aber für (nicht gut verarbeitete) Posen den Faktor zehn anzusetzen verursacht Bauchschmerzen-  so schön ein lokaler Händler auch ist aber seine Werbefilmchen auf der FuF DVD muss ich ihm nicht finanzieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

10x so viel ist schon nicht ganz ohne, aber ist ja eigentlich trotzdem ein läppischer Eurobetrag. Sofern man das nicht ständig macht ist es doch egal...da würde ich mich nicht aufregen  Im Prinzip wird doch überall kräftig aufgeschlagen...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geiz ist sicher nicht immer geil aber für (nicht gut verarbeitete) Posen den Faktor zehn anzusetzen verursacht BauchschmerzenQUOTE]
> 
> Sicherlich ein extremer Unterschied, man kann aber allem etwas Positives abgewinnen:
> 
> Hättest Du Deiner Verwunderung nicht hier Luft gemacht,
> dann wäre ich niemals auf die günstigen Wagglersets aufmerksam geworden und hätte sie nie -wie gerade geschehen- bestellt. Mein FLAS hat noch nichtmal richtige
> Waggler...
> So sieht man, wie aus Ärger auch Gutes (in dem Fall für mich) entstehen kann, passend zum Advent, vielen Dank #h
> herzlich
> Minmax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So einen Laden gab es früher in Traunstein auch. Der hat wie ein Rohrspatz über die Kataloganbieter gewettert, aber "Trend" Angelschnur von Behr (eine der schlechtesten überhaupt!) bei Askari bestellt und dann seine Kalkulation draufgeschlagen. Auf der anderen Seite hat er Blei, Fliegen und Hegenen aus der eigenen Fertigung zu sensationell günstigen Preisen angeboten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So einen Laden gab es früher in Traunstein auch. Der hat wie ein Rohrspatz über die Kataloganbieter gewettert, aber "Trend" Angelschnur von Behr (eine der schlechtesten überhaupt!) bei Askari bestellt und dann seine Kalkulation draufgeschlagen. Auf der anderen Seite hat er Blei, Fliegen und Hegenen aus der eigenen Fertigung zu sensationell günstigen Preisen angeboten.



Will mich ja net beschweren, aber friedfischen wird meist stiefmütterlich behandelt... als Spinnfischer scheinen fast alle läden zu passen. Aber als Friedfischer  braucht man Trüffelschweinqualitäten um im Laden gutes Zeug zu finden.

Da muss ich gestehen, dass ich nicht selten bestelle

@Minimax: gerne wieder


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was ich fürs Friedfischen will und brauche, bekomme ich zu 95% eh nur übers Internet, oder mittlerweile auch von einem Bekannten der Blei gießt ... ab dem Winter auch leichtere Würfelbleie mit Beschichtung. 20 gr., 25 gr., 30 gr. u.s.w.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> friedfischen wird meist stiefmütterlich behandelt... als Friedfischer braucht man Trüffelschweinqualitäten um im Laden gutes Zeug zu finden.





Andal schrieb:


> Was ich fürs Friedfischen will und brauche, bekomme ich zu 95% eh nur übers Internet



 Da liegt der Hase im Kern!


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bestelle mittlerweile viel aus England, da bekommt man alles was man braucht in einem Shop und zu besseren Preisen als hier. 
Die schnellste Lieferung war in unter 48 Std hier, das schaffen viele deutsche Online-Shops nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Bestelle mittlerweile viel aus England, da bekommt man alles was man braucht in einem Shop und zu besseren Preisen als hier.
> Die schnellste Lieferung war in unter 48 Std hier, das schaffen viele deutsche Online-Shops nicht.




Ja, hab ebenfalls sehr positive Erfahrungen mit englischen Läden gemacht.

Und natürlich bin ich gerne bereit, den örtlichen Angelladen zu unterstützen und kaufe da gerne mal was. Aber etliche Sachen haben sie nicht, noch nicht mal „teuer”.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seltsamerweiser machen mir da die Kleinteile -also vor allem Posen, aber auch Haken- zu schaffen. Um die Zu verstehen, muss ich die anfassen, bzw. sehen. Da find ich online schon nervig. Ich hab zum Beispiel nen online Shop mit nem guten Stickposensortiment gefunden, und natürlich sind alle Gewichte und Varianten genau abgebildet aber, aber.. und 1 oder 3 Posen, dafür bestell ich nicht. Die Dinger haptisch nicht erfassen zu können, hindert mich am "Zuschlagen"

 Haken bestellen ist eh fiktiv- da kann man sich online überhaupt kein Bild machen.

 Dagegen sind -mit recherche und Überlegung- Ruten und Rollenkäufe viel leichter.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Bin bei etlichen Kleinteilen wie Haken aber doch nicht so ein Perfektionist wie viele andere und verlasse mich dort auch auf Empfehlungen. Und fische eben öfters mal mit nicht dem dem „Ideal”.

Morgen kommt wohl eine Method-Rute zum Einsatz und eine zweite, da bin ich mir jetzt immer noch unsicher, wie ich die bestücke. Brotflocke (in groß) oder vielleicht mal ein dicker Happen Frühstücksfleisch für Stillwasser-Cypriniden???


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Bin bei etlichen Kleinteilen wie Haken aber doch nicht so ein Perfektionist wie viele andere und verlasse mich dort auch auf Empfehlungen. Und fische eben öfters mal mit nicht dem dem „Ideal”.
> 
> Morgen kommt wohl eine Method-Rute zum Einsatz und eine zweite, da bin ich mir jetzt immer noch unsicher, wie ich die bestücke. Brotflocke (in groß) oder vielleicht mal ein dicker Happen Frühstücksfleisch für Stillwasser-Cypriniden???



Mann, Geo, 2 Ruten, bist n harter Hund- ich denk punkto morgen nur nach, wieviel Zeit ich am Gewässer rausschinden kann, bevor die Kärperwärme aufgebraucht ist!
 Es wird also Dein Karpfenweiher? Ok, die Method braucht kaum Aufsicht. Harter Köder und nicht zu leichter "Korb" vorausgesetzt. Damit ist die zweite für aktiveres. Da würde sich ein schöner, duftender Weichköder wie Brotflocke oder Frühstücksfleisch anbieten. Ich kann kaum Sachdienliche Hinweise geben, denn dein Kältekarpfen auf Mais widerspricht dem Lehrbuch (Genauso wie meine Plötzen und Uckelplätscherer zu der Jahreszeit). Offenbar haben kleingewässer alle ihre jeweils eigenen Uhren...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Frühstücksfleisch gilts zu bedenken, das das Zeug sehr sättigend ist- und im Stillwasser nicht von der Strömung davongetragen wird. Und natürlich müssen die Fische es mögen, und im ggs. zu Brot kommen da wahrscheinlich selten Alte Damen und Kinder vorbei und verklappen Tulipwürfel für die Enten..

Wie wär es zunächst mit paar Maden und leicht lößlichem, nicht sättigendem Futter (Liq.Bread nach deiner Methode, oder Sensas Gros Gardons).. einfauch um zu sehen ob was beissen will?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Richtig „aktiv” werd ich die zweite Rute auch nicht fischen. An echtes frisches Bäckerbrot komm ich nicht mehr, hab aber das „American Sandwich”-Brot im haus. Daraus vielleicht zwei, drei Fetzen (oder gestanzte „Discs”) per Quickstop über dem Haken. Mal sehen.
Kann mich immer so schlecht entscheiden ;-)

Der „Karpfenweiher” (haha) liegt einigermaßen ruhig und ist mit zeitlich vertretbarem Aufwand zu erreichen. Will auch noch mal einen See in der Nähe antesten, aber dafür hab ich morgen nicht die Zeit.

Du schickst wieder Maden auf Tauchstation? Plötzentümpel oder Flüßchen oder schwankst Du noch mit mir und dem Thread-titelgebelnden Ükel um die Wette?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bei Frühstücksfleisch gilts zu bedenken, das das Zeug sehr sättigend ist- und im Stillwasser nicht von der Strömung davongetragen wird. Und natürlich müssen die Fische es mögen, und im ggs. zu Brot kommen da wahrscheinlich selten Alte Damen und Kinder vorbei und verklappen Tulipwürfel für die Enten..
> 
> Wie wär es zunächst mit paar Maden und leicht lößlichem, nicht sättigendem Futter (Liq.Bread nach deiner Methode, oder Sensas Gros Gardons).. einfauch um zu sehen ob was beissen will?




Bei den vor mir typischerweise applizierten sehr geringen Futtermengen mach ich mir um den Sättigungseffekt nicht viele Gedanken. 

Ne, ich denke, ich setze eher auf einen dicken, gut sicht- und riechbaren Happen von „irgendwas” auf der zweiten Rute. Evtl. probier ich mal so ein kleines PVA-Säckchen oder -Netz am Blei. Auch hier wäre die Futtermenge sehr gering.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen geht's an den Fluss, aber diesmal mit leichtem Bomb Rig und Frühstücksfleisch. Wenn ich schon keine Fische fange, dann kann ich auch wenigstens meinen Zielfisch nicht fangen. Maden natürlich als Plan B.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

PVA hab ich auch überlegt zum gezielten Frühflei anfüttern, aber das ist für meine Pianistenhände #t bei der Kälte schon riskant...
 hab die ganze Wochen meinen Angelstelle im Wetterradar verfolgt.. war trocken und klar angesagt, bis gestern.. aktuell Schneeregen.
 Aber egal, die Sache will´s!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Morgen geht's an den Fluss, aber diesmal mit leichtem Bomb Rig und Frühstücksfleisch. Wenn ich schon keine Fische fange, dann kann ich auch wenigstens meinen Zielfisch nicht fangen. Maden natürlich als Plan B.



Na dann schick ich mal ein herzhaftes Petri an den Brandenburger Fluß. Klingt gut, Tulip und Bomb. 

Mein Döbel-Trip steht immer noch aus, hoffentlich schaffe ich es noch 2017.

PS: Ne mögliche Alternative morgen an Rute #2 ist noch der gute alte Tauwurm. Entweder konventionell dargeboten oder als „Worm-Kebab” à la Dai Gribble.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ne mögliche Alternative morgen an Rute #2 ist noch der gute alte Tauwurm. Entweder konventionell dargeboten oder als „Worm-Kebab” à la Dai Gribble.


Kebab hört sich super an: Ein saftiger, stinkiger, kompakter Happen, der leicht zu inhalieren ist- und auf der Hakenspitze noch ein bisschen Bewegung, wär super..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Kebab hört sich super an: Ein saftiger, stinkiger, kompakter Happen, der leicht zu inhalieren ist- und auf der Hakenspitze noch ein bisschen Bewegung, wär super..



Die Hakenspitze ist beim Kebab komplett frei* - hier ein Link: https://youtu.be/awG874nmsYQ


*) falls sich nicht ein Wurmdrittel nochmals eigenverantwortlich perforiert.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Hakenspitze ist beim Kebab komplett frei* - hier ein Link: https://youtu.be/awG874nmsYQ
> 
> 
> *) falls sich nicht ein Wurmdrittel nochmals eigenverantwortlich perforiert.



na gut, ich meinte eigentlich an der Hakenspitze, also unter dem Widerhaken, ne Made oder ein Rotwürmchen als Stopper und zum wigglen plaziert-War auf Hakenanköderung bezogen.
Leider habe ich kaum Erfahrung mit Naturködern am Haar- Gribbles Vorgehen sieht aber gut aus.
Wenn ich ihn mit so anschaue, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er akustische Bissanzeiger bevorzugt...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Seltsamerweiser machen mir da die Kleinteile -also vor allem Posen, aber auch Haken- zu schaffen.



Alleine einer meiner Lieblingshaken macht schon "Stress" bei der Beschaffung. Den Kamasan Wide Gape B983 in den gängigen Größen muss man schon im Netz suchen. Da ist nix mit einfach mal eben in den Angelladen um die Ecke zu gehen, den ich so und so nicht um die Ecke habe.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder Versuch mal einen Kamasan B911 hier im Laden zu finden... die nächsten 50 Km nicht gefunden. Oder von Guru die neuen Kaizen mit PTFE Überzug die übrigens wirklich ewig scharf bleiben gut halten und dank fehlendem Wiederhaken aus allem (Fisch , Klamotten) Super einfach zu entfernen sind.

Werde wohl auch nochmal los die Tage, entweder Stick an der Werse oder Slider am Bagersee. Je nach Wasserstand...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich Spiel mit dem gedanken an eine schwerere und besser sichtbare Pose - schon zweimal in Leere angeschlagen weil ich die pose nicht wiedergefunden habe


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man muss ja nur die Wege- und Fahrtkosten rechnen.

Wenn ich zum Bode will, sind das gleich mal 16,- € für das Ticket. Also locker dreimal so viel, wie ein normales Porto. Dementsprechend bin ich da sehr selten und dann auch nur, wenn es sich nicht anders machen lässt. Zum Beispiel wenn es um die neue Jahreskarte geht. Dann nehme ich mir natürlich auch noch andere Sachen mit. Sonst ist es einfach absolut ein Draufzahlgeschäft, wenn ich wegen jedem "Furz" in einen Angelladen gehe. Von der Zeit, die man dabei verschustert, gar nicht geredet und ein Auto würde auch nicht von Gottes Lob alleine fahren.

Ab März wird dann auch wieder die Wurmbox aktiviert und das Köderproblem ist auch gelöst.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute noch mal kurz los zu einem kleinen Teich. 
Zwei Ruten, beide mit Method-Korb-bestückt und an Stellen platziert, an denen ich schon zu wärmeren Zeiten Erfolg hatte.
Rute links am Schilfgürtel mit (erstmalig) Pellet als Hakenköder, Rute rechts dicht an einer „Landzunge” geparkt, diese zunächst mit Brotflocken-Scheibchen am Haar und später mit dem gestern erwähnten „Wurm-Kebab” angeboten.

Es war kalt ;-) Etwa 1/8 des Teiches war überfroren und als ich am Nachmittag einpackte, gab es auch in „meiner Ecke” des Teiches hier und da dünnes Eis auf dem Wasser.

Bekam 2x Besuch von anderen Anglern, die für meinen Geschmack relativ lautstark unserem Hobby nachgingen. Der Nachteil von kleinen Gewässern.

Konnte exakt 4x Fischaktivität verzeichnen, 3x Schnurschwimmer oder Method-Korb-Nuckler sowie 1x kurzes Geruckel am Wurm-Kebab.

Der Kescher blieb also trocken, genossen hab ich die Zeit am Wasser dennoch. In der kommenden Woche soll es zumindest phasenweise wärmer werden, vielleicht wage ich einen erneuten Ausflug zum Teich.
Dann sicherlich mit Dosenmais als Hakenköder (-option) im Gepäck, sicherlich nicht der beste Winterköder, aber der Köder meines Vertrauens ;-)






3. Advent - keine Kerzen, keine Fische, Stimmung gut


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade Georg, das es nicht wie gewünscht geklappt hat!!!

Aber schon mit Eis auf dem Wasser wird es nicht leichter!!! Es war aber noch Aktivität da, was ja noch hoffen lässt!!!

Fehlen dann noch 2 (Fang-?) Berichte!!! 

Grüße Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja, heut morgen fuhr ich mit meinem kleinen, schwulen Auto (ein gelber VW Fox mit blauen Blumen an den seiten und einem I hinter dem Typenschild... das ist halt schwul, ohne das zu werten) erst zu meinem Hauptwohnsitz. Bald müsste die Wand trocken sein und wir können heim. Geraffel ins Auto gewuchtet, caster und köfi aus dem TK geholt und Attacke an den Vereinstümpel. Der Plumsangelgott (PAG) war bereits dort und was ich als Begrüßung deutete war ein "Stop!", die Situation missverstehend fuhr ich an ihm vorbei und steckte kurz darauf im Schlamm fest. Sein Versuch mich aus dem Schlammassel zu schieben endete mit einer Fangopackung für ihn, aber Schritt für Schritt bugsierten wir die Karre auf festeren Grund. Der nächste Angelwagen hat Allrad!
Nachdem wir ausgiebig gelacht haben ging es ans Angeln.
Hechtproppen, Köfi in ein zwei Drilling-system gehängt  (für den PAG war dies in etwa so revolutionär wie der Verbrennungsmotor, das Rad oder das Internet), unter einen Baum rausgekloppt und sich um die Float gekümmert.
Eine so schlecht sichtbare Feststellpose mit einem Gramm kann einem schonmal die Laune verderben. Also neu montiert und einen Redwood billig Waggler (für 2,50 im AldgM gesehen) mit 1,6 gr. montiert. 20cm 0.10er Vorfach mit 16er Haken und Caster/Made/Pinky sollten es rocken, aber selbst Zammataros cold water dip half nicht. Als später  die Sonne raus kam dachte ich, dass es beissen würde - aber nein. Die Pose zog wohl plötzlich stark wasser. Nach meinem cholerischen Anfall wurde  die Naht notdürftig mit einem Feuerzeug "geflickt" - und hielt tatsächlich dicht - aber irgend eine Aktion von Fischen war nicht zu beobachten. Als es dann anfing, schneeregen mit Hagel vom Himmel zu schmeissen beendeten wir den angeltag und fuhren durchgefroren aber glücklich zum nächsten Burgertempel.

Es hat nicht sollen sein, aber das ich ans Wasser kam macht mich glücklich. Ich wünsche allen stammtischlern einen schönen dritten Advent


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und bevor ich es vergesse: merci georg


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch Dir, Alex schade!!!

Ja der Winter, naja ist es ja offiziell noch nicht, macht uns Friedfischlern doch sehr zu schaffen!!! Vielleicht kann Mr. Minimax ja noch von Fischen berichten!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte heute nach langer Vorbereitung endlich Glück. Eine Brasse hat gebissen, und das, obwohl ich am einer Stelle mit extremer Brassendichte geangelt habe. Man musste exakt den Standplatz treffen. Zum rumschwimmen hatten sie keine Lust. Bissig sind sie aber im Prinzip auch bei 4 Grad in der Elbe noch. Wenn man die richtige Stelle traf, nuckelte es fix am Korb.
Hier ein Eindruck:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4764218

War die erste Brasse, die ich ohne Sidescan Echolot nicht gefangen hätte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario - danke! Abseits meiner Ruten waren öfters kleinere Weißfische aktiv. Die ersten beiden Besucher hatten fix 3 kleine Hechte auf GuFi sowie einen lütten Plötz (auf Teig, vermute ich).

@ Alex: schöner Bericht, sehr lebendig geschrieben. Gut zu lesen/wissen, daß Ihr Spaß hattet. Ich trauere immer noch meinen 3 alten Subarus nach, die waren die perfekten Angelautos. Leider rostanfällig ;-//
Jetzt hab ich ne Kiste auch mit Rost, aber ohne Allrad ;-). Immerhin zweistufige Sitzheizung, kommt gut nach dem Angeln im Winter.

@ Fischbär: Na also, Petri aus der Ferne! Du hattest die Stelle also vorher vom Boot aus entdeckt? Interessant.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein dickes Petri zur Brasse!!!

Sieht aber auch "fischig" aus Dein Gewässer!!! 

Eine Frage noch: Das ist aber nicht die Elbe, oder???

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Alex, hast Du Caster/Made/Pinky auf dem Grund angeboten oder verschiedene Wassertiefen probiert? Meine Beobachtungen mögen trügen, aber ich habe zuletzt immer wieder Fischaktivität im Mittelwasser oder sogar nahe der Oberfläche bemerkt. Ist sicher auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich (Sauerstoffgehalt der Wasserschichten...).

Und zum Thema Posen-Sichtbarkeit: ich mag ja die diversen Drennan-Modelle. Bei einigen läßt sich die „Tip”/Antenne wechseln. Man kann zum Beispiel an einen zierlichen Crystal Insert Waggler einen dicken orangenen „Blob” montieren oder im Gegenlicht eine schwarze Antenne.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja genau. Elbe bei Magdeburg. Nähe Kreuzhorst. Das ist ein Eingang zu einem Nebengewässer. Ich habe letzte Woche schon mit Echolot gesucht und dann heute gezielt da geangelt, nachdem ich es überprüft habe. Vielleicht lade ich morgen mal ein Echolotbild hoch. Sieht krass aus. Nirgendwo sonst stehen momentan so viele Brassen. An der Strömungskante einfach so von irgendeinem Buhnenkopf geht momentan nicht mehr.
Die Brassen (und vermutlich auch die restlichen Fische) stehen momentan vor Buhnenköpfen falls es ruhig und tief ist und überall da in mitteltiefen Buhnen wo wenig Strömung herrscht. Schon Nähe Kante, aber konzentriert in bestimmten Buhnen. Ohne Sidescan schwer zu finden.
Letztes Jahr haben wir mit normalem Echo an der selben Stelle geangelt und es war einfach sehr schwer zu sagen wo genau die Fische stehen. Entsprechend haben wir nix gefangen.
Wilder Aufwand für ne 40er Brasse, ich weiß. Wenn ich meine Hotspots so abklappern würde, würde ich sicher auch mal ne Brasse fangen. 

apropos fischig: so kann man sich täuschen. Der Arm ist momentan ein Grad kälter als der Hauptstrom und nahezu völlig fischleer. Habe mit Echolot und Kamera alles abgesucht. Tot. Eigentlich ist da zumindest im Frühling bambule...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs!

Musste mich Familiärem widmen, daher der späte Bericht- tatsächlich war ich bereits vor Sonnenuntergang
wieder daheim. Toll das es so viele ans Wasser geschafft haben, auch ohne nassen Kescher! Vielen Dank für die schönen Berichte. Dieser Wagemut machts einfacher für jeden von uns auch bei dem Sauwetter loszuziehen. Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri an Fischbär zum schönen Brassen.

 Mit den Döbeln wars heut nix, aber wieder viel gelernt und entschneidert. So hat sichs zugetragen:

 Der Plan für heute war mit leichtem Grundblei, Quivertip und Frühstücksfleisch meinen geliebten Döbeln nachzustellen, und zwar in strömungsberuhigten Bereichen meines Flüsschens nahe meiner turbulenten Döbelstelle:
Die Johnnies, so meine Überlegung, müssten sich mit fallenden Temperaturen in einen ruhigen,aber immer noch
durchströmten Seitenarm, der in bewaldetem Gebiet gelegen ist, zurückgezogen haben. Daher auch die Kurze Grundrute (Med. Feeder,11ft 60g, 2oz Spitze war aber auch nötig) statt Match&Pin. Ich hatte -auch für meine armen Eisfingerchen-
auf die angesagte Aufheiterung gesetzt, die wurde aber abgesagt zugunsten sporadischem Schneeregen.

Unnötig zu sagen, dass der Plan grandios scheiterte.

 Ich bin also die Waldstrecke stromabwärts marschiert, und habe vielversprechende (Winterlehrbuch sagt: langweilige)
Swims mit 1-2 Katapultladungen Tulipwürfeln geimpft, um diese dann auf dem Rückweg jeweils 20-30 Min zu beangeln
(Montage: Tellerbeli 1/2oz an Wirbel auf 18er Stroft, Gummiperle, Ldegerstop, durchgebunden 12 Haken verschränkt, Tulipwürfel mit Made Gesichert). Es gab an 3 Stellen keine Aktivitäten. Dann war ich auch durchgefroren.

 Im Auto (Das so langweilig ist, das es keinerlei Sexuelle Präferenzen aufweist) taute ich auf und fasste neuen
Mut- Also stromauf gefahren, um eine Bestimmte Kanaleinmündung zu umgehen, die für den derzeitigen Zustand meines sonst sanften Flüssleins hauptverantwortlich ist. Wenigstens das klappte: Oberhalb war zwar gut 40cm
mehr Wasser und ne steife Strömung aber durchaus beangelbar. Spezifische Zielfischpläne hatte längst aufgegeben, also voll auf Made gesetzt (2 Maden auf 14er Haken verschränkt, Lose Maden little and often). Meine Stelle
hatte ich noch nie beangelt, fand sie aber schon lange interessant: Direkt stromab einer niedrigen Strassenbrücke,
wo sich der Fluss um eine Viehtränkenähnliche Flachwasserzone, die sogar mit Rohrkolben bestanden ist, verbreitert und der Hauptsrpm schräg "eingezwängt" (Ich sollte eigentlich ne Skizze mal machen) wird. Von der Brücke kann man zu häufig kleinere und größere Fischaktivitäten ausmachen. Durch die Brücke selbst und einen dichten
Bestand überhängender knorriger Bäume war da aber mit der langen Match nie was zu wollen.
Jedenfalls habe ich mich mit der Grundrute dort hingesetzt und ersma vorsichtig jede Minute oder zwei ein paar Maden
von Hand engeworfen. Dann los- Werfen klappte wie durch ein Wunder ohne Baumhänger -11 ft. sind dort immer noch zu lang-  und zwar an die an der Oberfläche gut als diagonale Linie erkennbare Grenze zwischen Flachbereich und Strömung.

Das Blei hoppelte die Kante entlang und blieb liegen- dann bog sich die Spitze (2oz!) langsam stark durch und begann
mit diesem rythmischem Wiegen was für Strömung und zu schwache Spitze charakteristisch ist -irh wisst was ich meine, 
ich nenns immer "Atmen". In der Zwischenzeit klarte es übrigens auf, Teilweise sah man kleine Partien blauen
Himmels- Es wurde deutlich heller, Schatten und Lichter deutlicher, die Wasseroberfläche zeigte zaghafte Lichtreflexe:
Ich halte das für wichtig, wichtiger noch als  Anfüttern oder sogar die Stellenwahl.
Und dann endlich kam das erlösende, hektische Ausschlagen der Spitze- ein vermutlich kleines Fischlein schnappte in scharfer Strömung nach meinem Köder- und eine Güster hing! Freunde, ich will nie wieder schlecht über meine Kumpels die Güstern reden. Es sind wahre Freunde, und heut liessen sie mich nicht im Stich. Ich kenn sie ja, und auch wenn die Bissfrequenz geringer war als in der schönen Jahreszeit konnte ich doch noch ein Stündchen oder anderthalb eine herrliche kurzweilige, und offen gestanden erleichternde Adventsangelei geniessen. Die meisten waren natürlich die üblichen Damenzigarettenetuis mit Glubschaugen, aber es gab auch prächtige Jungbrassenimitationen. Natürlich alle metazerkarisch besommersprosst aber putzmunter.

Auffallend war, dass sie alle in einem sehr engen Bereich gebissen haben, abseits davon ging nichts. 
Ferner war auffallend, dass die Bisse als es sich wieder zuzog verebbten: Ich finde der Zusammenhang mit dem Licht ist
sehr deutlich (Wassertemperatur war ca. 6grad), das gilt es in Zukunft zu berücksichtigen.
Und ganz besonders auffallend war die Aktivität größerer Fische an einer von meiner Position mit dem Grundblei nicht
erreichbaren Stelle: Ich hab ne Theorie, wer das war.. das gilt es zu überprüfen..

Also Freunde, wir brauchen keine milden Temperaturen, damit wir die Kescher nasskriegen, wir brauchen vor allem
Mehr Licht!

 Petri, Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für den Bericht und Petri, Minimax! 

Da macht sich bei mir doch sofort Zuversicht breit. Deine These mit dem Licht ist interessant, vielleicht kennen Fische ja auch so ne Art von „Winter-Blues”, der schnell verfliegt (temporär), wenn die Sonne sich mal zeigt.
In welcher Wassertiefe trieben sich denn die Güstern herum? 

Hoffentlich kannst Du den Großfischaktivitäten auf den Grund gehen, bin schon gespannt, welche Spezies sich Dir heute entziehen konnte.

Petri von der Ostsee, Georg.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also, es war kein "Großfisch" nur was "Größeres"- ich vermute, es handelt sich um ein Hechtlein, das dort sein
Lager hat und seine Chance wahrnehmen wollte. Ich werd da mal nachhaken (höhöhö)

Der Fluss hat da eine Tiefe zwischen 1,50-1,70, jetzt vermutlich etwas mehr. Die Stelle ist aber ziemlich reich strukturiert, ich rechne mit ausgesprochenem Flachwasser an der "Viehtränke" und einer tiefen Rinne im beengten Hauptstrom. In welcher tiefe mein Grundblei lag, weiss ich daher nicht genau
DIe Frage zielt ja auf die Lichteinwirkung ab. Ich glaube schon, dass es auch in 1,50-2,00m je nach Lichtintensität zu wahrnehmbaren Veränderungen kommt, und seien es nur Nuancen. Auch in Literatur und Netz werden heller Sonnenschein und Mittagsstunden als -für Weissfische- günstige Bedingungen im Winter genannt, und auch meine eigene, beschränkte Erfahrung bestätigt dies- und ich schätze ähnliches
haben wir alle schon erlebt.
Ich glaube nicht, das die schwache Wintersonne in den wenigen Stunden das Wasser erwärmt, zumal nicht im Fliessgewässer.
Ich vermute es ist eher so, dass die veränderten Lichtwerte bei den Fischen eine -in den Grenzen der Wassertemperatur- gesteigerte Aktivität provoziert. Ähnliches kennt man ja von Singvögeln, die bei schönen Wetter im Winter ja auch manchmal ihr Frühlingslied anstimmen, oder eine einsame kleine Wintermücke durch einen Sonnenstrahl geistert- Gestern übrigens auch. Vielleicht ist unsere Anwesenheit am Wasser ja auch auf solche, durch erhöhte Lichtwerte hervorgerufene "Verhaltensirrtümer" zurückzuführen: Alles Lebendige grüßt die Sonne, die für einen Augenblick Fenris´ Schlund entwischen konnte...
Jedenfalls hab ich für mich genug Anhaltspunkte um an die Lichttheorie -zumindest in Kleingewässern- zu glauben, und Glaube ist das, was der Angler im Winter braucht:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Minimax! Eine Güster hätte mich gestern schon sehr glücklich gemacht :c

Als gestern die Sonne raus kam hatte ich genau darauf spekuliert, die pose dümpelte neben abgestorbenen Krautfeldern (im Sommer der reinste Dschungel, der Tümpel) doch egal ob auf Grund, im Mittelwasser oder dazwischen - nichts regte sich. Dort ist es ca. 2m tief, es gibt sicher tiefere Stellen, aber eben nicht auf der Sonnenseite.
Fulda konnte man vergessen, der Fluss steht deutlich höher als das letzte Frühjahrshochwasser. Eigentlich Ideal für Hechte zum Laichen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, es war kein "Großfisch" nur was "Größeres"- ich vermute, es handelt sich um ein Hechtlein, das dort sein
> Lager hat und seine Chance wahrnehmen wollte. Ich werd da mal nachhaken (höhöhö)
> 
> Der Fluss hat da eine Tiefe zwischen 1,50-1,70, jetzt vermutlich etwas mehr. Die Stelle ist aber ziemlich reich strukturiert, ich rechne mit ausgesprochenem Flachwasser an der "Viehtränke" und einer tiefen Rinne im beengten Hauptstrom. In welcher tiefe mein Grundblei lag, weiss ich daher nicht genau
> DIe Frage zielt ja auf die Lichteinwirkung ab. Ich glaube schon, dass es auch in 1,50-2,00m je nach Lichtintensität zu wahrnehmbaren Veränderungen kommt, und seien es nur Nuancen. Auch in Literatur und Netz werden heller Sonnenschein und Mittagsstunden als -für Weissfische- günstige Bedingungen im Winter genannt, und auch meine eigene, beschränkte Erfahrung bestätigt dies- und ich schätze ähnliches
> haben wir alle schon erlebt.
> Ich glaube nicht, das die schwache Wintersonne in den wenigen Stunden das Wasser erwärmt, zumal nicht im Fliessgewässer.
> Ich vermute es ist eher so, dass die veränderten Lichtwerte bei den Fischen eine -in den Grenzen der Wassertemperatur- gesteigerte Aktivität provoziert. Ähnliches kennt man ja von Singvögeln, die bei schönen Wetter im Winter ja auch manchmal ihr Frühlingslied anstimmen, oder eine einsame kleine Wintermücke durch einen Sonnenstrahl geistert- Gestern übrigens auch. Vielleicht ist unsere Anwesenheit am Wasser ja auch auf solche, durch erhöhte Lichtwerte hervorgerufene "Verhaltensirrtümer" zurückzuführen: Alles Lebendige grüßt die Sonne, die für einen Augenblick Fenris´ Schlund entwischen konnte...
> Jedenfalls hab ich für mich genug Anhaltspunkte um an die Lichttheorie -zumindest in Kleingewässern- zu glauben, und Glaube ist das, was der Angler im Winter braucht:q



Danke für die Erläuterung, klingt plausibel, daß die Sonneneinstrahlung den „Winter-Blues” unterbricht und zu Aktivität verleitet.
Geht den Zweibeinern ja ähnlich („Verhaltensirrtümer”, sehr schön)...

Dein Fazit in Sachen Glauben unterschreibe ich gerne, und nehm zum nächsten Ansitz im Winter wieder Dosenmais mit ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri, Minimax! Eine Güster hätte mich gestern schon sehr glücklich gemacht :c
> 
> Als gestern die Sonne raus kam hatte ich genau darauf spekuliert, die pose dümpelte neben abgestorbenen Krautfeldern (im Sommer der reinste Dschungel, der Tümpel) doch egal ob auf Grund, im Mittelwasser oder dazwischen - nichts regte sich. Dort ist es ca. 2m tief, es gibt sicher tiefere Stellen, aber eben nicht auf der Sonnenseite.
> Fulda konnte man vergessen, der Fluss steht deutlich höher als das letzte Frühjahrshochwasser. Eigentlich Ideal für Hechte zum Laichen



So ein Krautloch will ich mir dieses Jahr evtl. auch noch mal vorknöpfen. Im Sommer, selbst im Herbst hat man da praktisch nur vom Boot aus oder mit schwerstem Gerät ne Chance, jetzt ist das Kraut tot oder zumindest geschwächt und ich könnte Stellen befischen, die in der wärmeren Jahreszeit unerreichbar sind.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie versprochen, ein paar Bilder.
Zuerst der Brassenschwarm im Moment wo ich geangelt habe. Dann ein Bild, dass man auf dem 2D Sonar nichts sieht, wenn man nicht exakt über die Fische fährt, da der Kegel bei den 3 m einfach zu schmal ist. Das nächste Bild zeigt die Situation an der selben Stelle im Sommer: ein paar einzelne Fische, aber nicht viel los. Dann eine andere fischträchtige Buhne wo die Brassen - wie zur Zeit meist - am Prallhang im Ruhigen stehen und zum Schluss meine Stammbuhne, wo zur Zeit alles tot ist und auch nichts beißt. Da hätte ich wunderbar abschneidern können.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und ein Bild von größeren Fischen. Welse, Karpfen oder Zander...


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na geht doch!!!

Dann aber mal ein dickes, dickes Petri Mr. Minimax!!!

Noch dazu mit einem super Bericht, danke dafür!!!

Das mit dem Licht ist zu dieser Jahreszeit bestimmt nicht das verkehrteste!!! Allerdings muss man immer etwas abwägen. Ist das Wasser, wie jetzt zumindest am Fluß, recht trüb ist die Sonneneinstrahlung bestimmt von Vorteil!?! Sollte das Wasser jedoch Glasklar sein, muss es halt nicht gerade vorteilhaft sein, so ist meine Überlegung!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, ein paar Bilder.
> Zuerst der Brassenschwarm im Moment wo ich geangelt habe. Dann ein Bild, dass man auf dem 2D Sonar nichts sieht, wenn man nicht exakt über die Fische fährt, da der Kegel bei den 3 m einfach zu schmal ist. Das nächste Bild zeigt die Situation an der selben Stelle im Sommer: ein paar einzelne Fische, aber nicht viel los. Dann eine andere fischträchtige Buhne wo die Brassen - wie zur Zeit meist - am Prallhang im Ruhigen stehen und zum Schluss meine Stammbuhne, wo zur Zeit alles tot ist und auch nichts beißt. Da hätte ich wunderbar abschneidern können.



Faszinierend, vielen Dank! 
Ich kenn nur die üblichen Grafikecholotbilder von Nord- und Ostsee, ohne die erstaunlich detaillierte Darstellung wie auf Deinen Bildern.


Hab mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine WaterWolf-Kamera zu besorgen, es dann aber wieder verworfen, weil es letztlich nicht zu meiner Art der Angelei paßt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, ein paar Bilder.
> Zuerst der Brassenschwarm im Moment wo ich geangelt habe. Dann ein Bild, dass man auf dem 2D Sonar nichts sieht, wenn man nicht exakt über die Fische fährt, da der Kegel bei den 3 m einfach zu schmal ist. Das nächste Bild zeigt die Situation an der selben Stelle im Sommer: ein paar einzelne Fische, aber nicht viel los. Dann eine andere fischträchtige Buhne wo die Brassen - wie zur Zeit meist - am Prallhang im Ruhigen stehen und zum Schluss meine Stammbuhne, wo zur Zeit alles tot ist und auch nichts beißt. Da hätte ich wunderbar abschneidern können.



Sehr interessante Bilder, vielen Dank dafür -ich bin natürlich ungeübt und kann diese (noch) nicht "lesen"- Aber die Echos des Brassenschwarms sind toll. Besonders interessant finde ich, wenn ich es richtig sehe, wie genau die Bodenstrukturen abgebildet werden. Ich denke auch eher an die Erstellung genauer Tiefenkarten auch kleinerer Gewässer als das immer neue Aufspüren der Fische, aber wie gesagt habe ich mich mit der Tech noch gar nicht auseinandergesetzt. In welch faszinierenden Zeiten wir doch leben..

 Übrigens find ich den Einsatz davon für "eine Brasse" überhaupt nicht übertrieben- wenn Du es getan hast, war sie es auch wert. Und der über den Fang gehende Erkenntnisgewinn ist natrülich enorm.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das mit dem Licht ist zu dieser Jahreszeit bestimmt nicht das verkehrteste!!! Allerdings muss man immer etwas abwägen. Ist das Wasser, wie jetzt zumindest am Fluß, recht trüb ist die Sonneneinstrahlung bestimmt von Vorteil!?! Sollte das Wasser jedoch Glasklar sein, muss es halt nicht gerade vorteilhaft sein, so ist meine Überlegung!!!



 vielen Dank. Ja, absolut richtig, das ist vom Gewässertyp abhängig (und vielen weiteren Faktoren). Da wo die Fische die Möglichkeit haben sich in tiefe ruhige Bereiche zurückzuziehen, werden sie wohl eher das tun. Und die Wassertrübung spielt ganz  bestimmt auch eine Rolle. Die Stadtspree vor meiner Haustür z.B. ist um diese Jahreszeit sehr klar- und wie ausgestorben, ich schätze die Fische sind in die (tieferen und ruhigeren) Häfen gewandert. Ich denke so ist es auch bei größeren bzw. tieferen Stillgewässern. 

 Wenn die Fische nicht vollständig aus der Strömung entkommen könne, wie in kleineren, tendeziell flacheren Flüssen müssen sie ja ohnehin ein aktives Fress- und Aktivitätslevel aufrechterhalten, um nicht abgetrieben zu werden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eine so schlecht sichtbare Feststellpose mit einem Gramm kann einem schonmal die Laune verderben.


 
 Grade bei diesen Stillwassersensibelchen ist die feine Posenspitze schon auf kurze Distanz fast unsichtbar- ist wirklich ärgerlich. Lass nur ein paar Reflektionen von Ästen auf dem Wasser sein, und man sucht nur die Posenspitze.
 Und der Driftbeater mit seiner dicken Leuchtspitze ist schwer auszutarieren und zu angeln. Ich weiss mir da auch oft keinen Rat.
 Womit man ein Paar meter (und Abends noch etwas Zeit) rausschinden kann, ist eine Gelbe(Pol)Brille. Da wird das Rot der Posenspitze wirklich noch mal verstärkt und die Sichtigkeit gesteigert. Benutz ich beim Trotten immer. Ausserdem sieht alles sonnig und warm aus.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht mehr, wer es war, aber der CMW hat jetzt wieder Blankstopfen für die Rutenoberteile im Angebot.

https://www.cmw-angeln.de/rutenbau/abschlusskappen/zubehoer/cmw-einsteckstopfen-alu-88-060/

https://www.cmw-angeln.de/rutenbau/abschlusskappen/zubehoer/cmw-einsteckstopfen-edelstahl-88-06/


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht mehr, wer es war, aber der CMW hat jetzt wieder Blankstopfen für die Rutenoberteile im Angebot.



 Ich hatte mich da mal erkundigt, vielen Dank das Du dran gedacht hast.
 Leider sind die angeboteten- und alle anderen die ich reccherchiert habe- zu stark für meine dünnen Matchblanks. Ich werde wohl irgendwie improvisieren müssen, was vermutlich auch besser ist, weil solche Stopfen wie so viele wichtige Kleinteile schon das "Verlier-Mich" Schild tragen.
 Aber schee sin se doch..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, morgen gehts wohl noch mal an den Teich an der Pferdekoppel.

Wieder mit eher kräftigem Gerät. Als Hakenköder ist Dosenmais (evtl auch Gummi-Imitat oder Kombo echt/fake) gesetzt. Zumindest an Rute Nr. 1.
Rute Nr. 2 ist in Sachen Hakenköder noch offen, evtl. Tauwurm, evtl. Brot.
Mal sehen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hoppla, 
 das kommt unerwartet. Aber gutes Wetter ist für Deinen Raum ja angesagt. Du tust gut daran, dem Köder Deiner Wahl Vertrauen zu schenken in diesen Zeiten, und die zweite
 Rute offenzuhalten ist auch den taktischen Bedingungen angepasst. Spannend, also:
 Tally ho, alter Knabe!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hoppla,
> das kommt unerwartet. Aber gutes Wetter ist für Deinen Raum ja angesagt. Du tust gut daran, dem Köder Deiner Wahl Vertrauen zu schenken in diesen Zeiten, und die zweite
> Rute offenzuhalten ist auch den taktischen Bedingungen angepasst. Spannend, also:
> Tally ho, alter Knabe!



„Gutes Wetter” ist ein relativer Begriff, oder? 

Dank Dir, wird schon ;-)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss sagen ich bewundere euch beide, dass ihr euch auch bei solchen Bedingungen noch so oft dazu überwinden könnt, ans Wasser zu gehen. Ich genieße eure kleinen Berichte und fühle mich jedesmal fast, als wäre ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

vielen lieben Dank,
 aber dazu muss gesagt werden, dass allein in dieser Stammtischrunde mindestens ein halbes Dutzend Unentwegter  bei Wind und Wetter ihre Karkassen ans Wasser schleppt- ganz zu schweigen von den vielen anderen Boardies.
 Purer Suchtdruck, wenn Du mich fragst...


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Purer Suchtdruck, wenn Du mich fragst...



Und der ist ansteckend. Ich bin eigentlich so gar kein Winterangler aber hätte ich momentan die Zeit - dank diesem Thread stünde ich sicher auch den einen oder anderen vereinzelten Nachmittag am See. |rolleyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War nix mit Angeln heute: der Teich sah auf den ersten Blick aus wie am Sonntag, aber die helle Eisschicht auf etwa 1/8 des Teichs war verschwunden.

Also brav zur Angelstelle gelatscht, Rutenhalter, pardon, Bankstick in die nicht gefrorene Erde, allgemeine Aufbauarbeiten. Wasser zum Einweichen der Futter-Mini-Pellets geschöpft, nanu, was ist das denn?

Um es kurz zu machen: von wenigen Stellen direkt am Ufer abgesehen hatte das Wasser an der Oberfläche den Aggregatzustand gewechselt.
Das Eis war sehr klar, praktisch komplett durchsichtig, nur an sehr wenigen Stellen sah man so etwas wie Wellen oder Unregelmäßigkeiten.

Verdaxxxxxte Axt!

Bin dann mit dem Kescherstock zum Testen um den Teich rum, es gab wirklich nur an einigen sehr schmalen Uferbereichen offenes Wasser. 

Da die Temperaturen der letzten Tage und Nächte eindeutig über dem Gefrierpunkt lagen, muß die Eisschicht noch von der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag stammen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Brr, Du bringst üble Kunde. Tut mir leid das es nicht geklappt hat. Ich fürchte, es wird an allen Stillwassern bald überall so sein- und dann folgen die Kanäle und langsamen Flüsse. Schlimm, schlimm. Ich hoffe aber, wir alle haben irgendwas "Ungefrierbares" in der Nähe, um die anglerische Grundversorgung zu decken...
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die kleenen Tümpel sind hier auch alle zu. Nur die größeren noch teilweise offen aber ich glaube es soll wieder ein paar Grad wärmer werden in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In den nächsten Tagen soll es mit den Temperaturen nochmals aufwärts gehen. Am Wasser fand ich es heute eigentlich auch recht angenehm, war fast etwas zu warm angezogen.
Deshalb ja auch meine Verwunderung über das Eis.

Mal sehen, was in diesem Jahr noch geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich freue mich auf die Fulda bei Hochwasser... legern oder trotten auf döbel direkt am ufer


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute nochmals an dem kleinen Teich auf der Pferdekoppel. Das Eis war nach 2 weiteren milden Nächten komplett weg, wie erwartet.

Wieder 2 Ruten gefischt, eine am Schilfgürtel links, eine am Ufer schräg gegenüber. Beide mit 25g-Method-Dingens, darauf ein minimal zu feuchter Method-Pellet-Klops und als Hakenköder jeweils 2 echte Dosenmaiskörner.

Der Mais war diesmal etwas seltsam, hellgelb statt sattgelb, die Körner flacher und leider mit etwas weniger Halt auf dem Haar.
Gehalten wurden die Körner von Quickstops, ich find die Dinger extrem praktisch und sie halten typischerweise besser als spezielle „Mais-Stops”.

Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit dem zu feuchten Mix gings dann doch und gegen Mittag war rambazamba an der in Schilfnähe abgelegten Rute. 
Spiegler von (geschätzt) gut 6 Pfund, der erst im Kescher so richtig wach geworden ist.

Das wars praktisch auch schon. Es war mild und relativ hell (zeitweise sonnig) heute und es war ne Menge (Klein-) Fischaktivität zu beobachten. 
Paßt zu Deiner These, Minimax, das Licht eher die Fische aktiviert als ein möglicher leichter Temperaturanstieg.

Legte die linke Rute zum Schluß noch mal fast in das eher lose stehende Röhricht, da gabs kurze Piepser, aber keinen echten Biß.

Kurzes Fazit: das Vertrauen in meinen Lieblingshakenköder hat sich ausgezahlt. Die „Method” hat Fisch gebracht, ob mehr oder weniger als bei konventionellem Legern oder der Posenfischerei weiß ich nicht.
Ich werd das Method-Angeln sicher auch mal auf Weißfisch probieren.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dickes Petri zum "Weihnachtskarpfen"!!!

Stecke leider schon mitten im "Weihnachtsstress"! Ich hoffe mal ich komme "zwischen den Jahren" mal ans Wasser!?! Die Weser muss allerdings noch etwa 70-80cm fallen!!! Der Zaun beim letzten Bild ist leider immer noch im Wasser. Zwar nicht mehr ganz so hoch aber immer noch zu hoch!!! Es soll ja nicht mehr so viel regnen, evtl. fällt das Wasser ja doch nochmal etwas!?!

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zum "Weihnachtskarpfen"!!!
> 
> Stecke leider schon mitten im "Weihnachtsstress"! Ich hoffe mal ich komme "zwischen den Jahren" mal ans Wasser!?! Die Weser muss allerdings noch etwa 70-80cm fallen!!! Der Zaun beim letzten Bild ist leider immer noch im Wasser. Zwar nicht mehr ganz so hoch aber immer noch zu hoch!!! Es soll ja nicht mehr so viel regnen, evtl. fällt das Wasser ja doch nochmal etwas!?!
> 
> Grüße Mario



Hi Mario, danke und Dir wünsche ich fallende Pegel und etwas Ruhe in dieser hektische Zeit.
Bei uns sind die Pegel am Fallen. Vielleicht gehts 2017 noch mal an den Fluß...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Mein G steht für Gieselwerder und da haben wir eigentlich sehr schöne Stellen um an Fisch zu kommen!
> 
> Grüße Mario



Meine Fresse, und ich hatte die ganze Zeit irgendeine Ahnung und doch keine.
Wie konnt ich das bei den ganzen klaren Hinweisen übersehen? #q
MS aus G, Oberweser, Alter...und dann auch noch die Schalke-Decke auf deinem Bild. Da fehlt ja nur noch dein altes weißes Kadett-Cabrio^^
Wir waren mal Arbeitskollegen vor ner gefühlten Ewigkeit(ca. 15 Jahre her) #h


Da muss ich Dir Recht geben, hatte zwar nur einmal das Vergnügen mit Dir an deiner Strecke zu angeln (bei toll angesagtem Wetter und dann schiffte es den ganzen Tag ),
hat mir aber sehr gefallen da, auch wenn an dem Tag nicht viel ging.
Haben uns leider nach dem, tja wie sag ich jetzt mal, abstrusen Debakel, leider aus den Augen verloren...schon verdammt lange her.

Aber wie sagt man so schön....man sieht sich immer 2x im Leben.


PS: komme vorm neuen Jahr auch erstmal nicht aus der Küche raus um mal wieder ans Wasser zu gehen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War heute nochmals an dem kleinen Teich auf der Pferdekoppel. Spiegler von (geschätzt) gut 6 Pfund, der erst im Kescher so richtig wach geworden ist.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Vielen Dank für den inspirierenden Bericht und Herzliches Petri, das Du Dich noch mit so einem schönen Weihnachtskarpfen belohnen konntest- ich gebe Dir recht, es war das Vertrauen in Deinen Köder. Und dein Pferdchenteich ist ja ne echte Goldgrube!
> 
> Mit sehr viel Glück und schaff ichs morgen ganz kurz ans Wasser. Dann allerdings nur mit Sp.. Spiii... Sch-peh--
> hugrgh...Spinnrute. Auch dafür wird irgendjemand bezahlen müssen. Hier so geht's drunter und drüber, das ich spätestens für Heiligabend nen Kinski der Stufe III eingeplant habe...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> War heute nochmals an dem kleinen Teich auf der Pferdekoppel. Spiegler von (geschätzt) gut 6 Pfund, der erst im Kescher so richtig wach geworden ist.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Vielen Dank für den inspirierenden Bericht und Herzliches Petri, das Du Dich noch mit so einem schönen Weihnachtskarpfen belohnen konntest- ich gebe Dir recht, es war das Vertrauen in Deinen Köder. Und dein Pferdchenteich ist ja ne echte Goldgrube!
> 
> Mit sehr viel Glück und schaff ichs morgen ganz kurz ans Wasser. Dann allerdings nur mit Sp.. Spiii... Sch-peh--
> hugrgh...Spinnrute. Auch dafür wird irgendjemand bezahlen müssen. Hier so geht's drunter und drüber, das ich spätestens für Heiligabend nen Kinski der Stufe III eingeplant habe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke, Minimax.
> 
> Etwas spinnen sollten wir alle ab und an, oder? Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir.
> Ach ja, meinst Du mit „hier” Dein Refugium oder das AB? ;-)
> 
> 
> Ich werd sicher die kommenden Tage noch mal ans Wasser, mal sehen, ob ich mal was anderes probiere - anderes Wasser oder andere Methodik.
> Dachte kurz an Kurzdistanz-Freelining eines leckeren Tauwurms oder eines Tulip-Klumpens. Mal sehen.
> 
> 
> Aloha, Georg.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ mit "hier" meinte ich natürlich nur mein RL Umfeld, im AB bin ich ein Lamm... (und Popcornknabberer)


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habs mir auch schon beim Namen gedacht, aber Du mit Deiner ollen Mütze, ich war mir da nicht ganz sicher!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach nee ist ja eine Kopflampe!!!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist ja mal ein feines Weihnachtsgeschenk, Andi!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab da noch was für Dich!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das war übrigens im Juli´99!!!

Bist denn wieder in der alten Heimat oder noch in K???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So klein ist die Welt Mario...oder soll ich besser Scholle sagen? 

Hoffe bei dir isses nicht zu stressig um Weihnachten rum...hab mein Pensum durch heute, geh erst wieder am 2. dann los (sind ausgebucht mit über 200 Pax).

Wünsche Dir dennoch schonmal ein frohes Fest. #h

Stehst eigentlich allein bei Dir inner Küche oder hilft Family noch mit?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab schon meine Hilfen!!! 

Wünsche Dir natürlich auch ein frohes Fest!!!

Lass uns nach Weihnachten mal schnacken!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das war übrigens im Juli´99!!!
> 
> Bist denn wieder in der alten Heimat oder noch in K???
> 
> Gruß Mario



Jaja..da waren wir noch jung und schön und jede Menge Blödsinn in der Birne |rolleyes

Siehe das Bild...mann war ich da noch photogen
Erinner mich noch gut dran, das war am Weserberglandsee (ich glaub da war auch dein Onkel mit)...hab mich auf die Schnauze gelegt und mir den Dreiangel am Knie eingefangen

Bin seit 2014 wieder in der Heimat, K hab ich 2005 verlassen und bin ein wenig auf dem Globus umher gewandert.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Freunde,

 ich wünsche Euch Allen ein friedvolles Weihnachtsfest und schöne Feiertage,

 herzlich
 Euer
 Minimax


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir wünschen Euch ein frohes und friedliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Körbchenschmeisser, Stipper und Spezijäger,
Ich wünsche euch und euren Sippen von Herzwn ein frohes Fest mit viel Tackle unterm Christbaum. Es ist mir eine Freude mit euch hier rumzuhängen und Pläne zur Erlangung der Weltherrschaft zu schmieden.
Ich wünsche uns allen immer mindestens einen Fisch im Setzkescher


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Körbchenschmeisser...........


Geil :m
Wünsche euch allen auch ein besinnliches und frohes Weihnachtsfest. 
Schöne Fische und tolle Stunden am Wasser


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

_*Wünsche Euch Allen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest *_|engel:

Vielleicht bekommt der ein oder andere ne schöne ggf. steife  Rute unterm Tannebaum :m
(Kopfrute)

#h


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch von mir natürlich allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles, alles Gute für´s neue Jahr!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Frohes Fest Euch allen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute nochmals an dem Teich auf der Pferdekoppel - diesmal nur mit einer Rute und an einer anderen Stelle.

Irgendwie mußte ich einfach raus ans Wasser, Heiligabend ist nicht so mein Ding.
Also diesmal mit einer alten Barbenrute, die ich bisher nur zum Hechteln an einem Entwässerungsgraben im Einsatz hatte, daran die Pin montiert und vorne das Method-Körbchen.
Als Stelle hatte ich mir einen Uferabschnitt ausgesucht, der links und rechts von ins Wasser ragenden Bäumen begrenzt ist. Ganz leichtes Gerät wollte ich nicht, weil recht viel Geäst im Wasser ist. 
War relativ mild, etwa 8 Grad, und auch trocken, aber sehr windig.
Der Aufbau ging fix, der Method-Mix (wieder Carp-Pellets 2mm) war genau richtig von der Konsistenz, als erstes kamen 3 ungewöhnlich platte Maiskörner ans Haar (per Quickstop fixiert). 
Als erstes eine Stelle linkerhand versucht, dicht an einem ins Wasser ragenden Baum/Busch, Entfernung etwa doppelte Rutenlänge.
Das krieg sogar ich mit der Pin noch hin ;-)
Da tat sich aber nix, also neuer Versuch querab zum Ufer (rechts hatte ich Anzeichen von größeren Ästen im Wasser entdeckt). 
Da gabs dann auch schnell heftiges Geruckel, aber keinen Fischkontakt beim Anschlag (bewußt leichter Anhieb, reicht ja üblicherweise bei Selbsthakmontagen). Method-Feeder neu beladen, ab ins Wasser. 
Der nächste Biß kam schnell, wieder ruckelig, kurzer Kontakt zum Fisch, hat sich bewegt wie ein 20er Plötz, war aber offenbar nicht sauber gehakt.

Immerhin waren die Fische aktiv und am Dosenmais interessiert.

Also Vorfach gegen eins mit kürzerem Haar und etwas kleinerem Haken getauscht. Als Köder kam jetzt nur ein Maiskorn zum Einsatz.
Fixiert wurde das Korn mit einem Pelletband im Inneren des weichen Maiskorns. Also Ködernadel von der „Kopfseite” des Korns durch selbiges hindurchgeschoben, Pelletband eingehakt und gedehnt. Dann das Maiskorn auf das gespannte Band geschoben, Ködernadelhäkchen ausgeklinkt und das Pelletband fixiert durch seine Ausdehnung das Maiskorn erstaunlich sicher.
War ein erster Versuch mit dieser Methode, die auch für andere weiche Köder wie Frühstücksfleisch gut geeignet sein soll.

Ab ins Wasser damit, kleinerer Köder, kleinerer Haken, sollte klappen.
Tat es aber nicht. Es gab noch ein paar „Rüttel-Bisse” und zwei deutlichere Bisse, hatte bei diesen auch sehr kurz Kontakt zum Fisch, aber der Haken saß nicht.

Vermutlich waren kleine Rotaugen/Rotfedern am Platz, die selbst beim besten Willen ein Maiskorn incl. Haken nicht einsaugen konnten, von einer Mini-Maiskette ganz zu schweigen.
Da wäre eine klassische feine Grundmontage mit Haken im Korn sicher besser geeignet gewesen. 
Die Schwingspitzrute hatte mir Mitte Oktober an dieser Stelle schon ein paar handlange Plötz/Rotfedern geliefert.

Egal, werd es weiter versuchen, mal mit der Vorfachlänge experimentieren. Und evtl. andere Haken probieren.


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht.#6#6:
Solches Problem hatte ich auch an unseren Vereinsseen gehabt habe einfach daß Haar hinter dem Haken entfernt . Maiskorn diereckt aufgesteckt und die zuppellei hatte ein Ende. Die plötzen hingen.
Die vorfachlânge bräuchte nicht geändert werden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke, an direktes Anködern hatte ich auch schon gedacht. 
Mal sehen, ob es so mit meinem ersten Method-Weißfisch klappt.
An hungrigen handlangen Plötzen und Rotfedern mangelt es an/in diesem Teich nicht. Vielleicht sind auch größere Exemplare drin, gesehen hab ich bislang nur die Kategorie U20 ;-)


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Versuche es Mal das klappt bestimmt auch bei dir.
Ich benutze die pelletfeederkörbe von Guru. Mache dort das Mutter rein und ab auf den Grund. Waren auch zum Anfang reichlich kleine da aber es wurde besser bis auf 40.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War heute nochmals an dem Teich auf der Pferdekoppel - diesmal nur mit einer Rute und an einer anderen Stelle.
> [...]
> Vermutlich waren kleine Rotaugen/Rotfedern am Platz, die selbst beim besten Willen ein Maiskorn incl. Haken nicht einsaugen konnten, von einer Mini-Maiskette ganz zu schweigen.
> Da wäre eine klassische feine Grundmontage mit Haken im Korn sicher besser geeignet gewesen.
> Die Schwingspitzrute hatte mir Mitte Oktober an dieser Stelle schon ein paar handlange Plötz/Rotfedern geliefert.
> 
> Egal, werd es weiter versuchen, mal mit der Vorfachlänge experimentieren. Und evtl. andere Haken probieren.


 
 Nabend Jungs,

 und @ Geomas, vielen dank für den interessanten Bericht. Ein Problem, an die größeren Rotaugen zu gelangen, sind eben die größenmässig gemischten Schwärme.
 Sich durch die Minis hindurchangeln bis zu den wenigen Großen ist eigentlich realistisch ohne Setzkescher und viel Zeit nicht möglich. Vor allem beunruhigt man die scheuen Großplötzen durch das Kleinihickhack.
 Da ist selektieren über Ködergröße und zwar mit dem berühmten Maiskorn schon ne gute Strategie. Aber ein ein einzelnes Maiskorn kann auch schon von recht kleinen Exemplaren bewältigt werden- vor allem Aber wird es leicht geklaut- bei Kleinigezuppel kann man sich daher nie sicher sein, ob der Haken noch beködert ist. Ob Haar oder Haken ist da egal.
 Vielleicht -selber noch nie ausprobiert, hab die Dinger aber schon in der Weste- wären künstliche Maiskörner eine Lösung? Man müsste natürlich mit echtem Mais sparsam anfüttern.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da kann ich tatsächlich den Angelmais aus dem Geschäft empfehlen - kapitale Körner die fester als dosenmais  und oftmals aromatisiert. Wenn die Plötzen im Fressrausch sind kann man damit schon recht zuverlässig die Ü30 aussortieren. Oder sie gehen gar nicht - aber für den Fall der Fälle ein nettes Gimmick


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und der größte Vorteil von Angelmais: vergammelt nicht! Meinen nehme ich seit 2 Jahren. Gelb ist immer ne gute Farbe.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schönen guten Abend, die Herren!
Ich war gestern nochmals an dem Teich, wieder an einer anderen Stelle. Wieder nix. Die beangelten Stellen sahen mehr als fischig aus. 

Habe relativ dicht an einer winzigen Landzunge gefischt:




Bitte entschuldigt den rosa Rutenhalter, ich bevorzuge einfache Rutenhalter als „rear-rest".

Habe mit der zweiten Rute diverse interessant aussehende Stellen in einer anderen Ecke des Teichs abgegrast:




Zum Schluß nur wenige Meter von meinem Standort am Ufer den Köder angeboten, nachdem ich dort etwa für eine Stunde regelmäßig ein paar Maiskörner eingeworfen habe.

Entweder waren die Fische nicht in Freßlaune oder sie waren in Bereichen, die ich gestern nicht befischt habe. Dieser kleine Teich hat etliche Stellen, die vom Ufer aus praktisch nicht beangelbar sind, weil mit umgestürzten Bäumen... verbarrikadiert.

Tat aber gut, mir den Kopf vom Wind durchpusten zu lassen. 

Ach ja - als Köder kam ausschließlich Mais zum Einsatz - sowohl als „Mini-Kette” am Haar als auch als einzelnes Gummimaiskorn. 
Wenn die Weißfische in Freßlaune gewesen wären, hätt ichs mitbekommen.

Ich will evtl. noch mal mit echten „Stinkern” (Frolic) ran oder mit Tauwurm. 
Fischaktivität war an der Wasseroberfläche sehr selten zu beobachten, erst mit dem Einsetzen der Dämmerung zeigten sich die Fische aktiver.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hast Du mal mit einem Deeper geschaut wo die Biester sind? Du musst vermutlich direkt da angeln wo sie gerade stehen.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas

Schöne achsrolle!
Welche ist das?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Fischbär, ein Deeper hab ich nicht. 

Ich werd wohl die Tage nochmal ein, zwei Stellen antesten, die sich in der Vergangenheit* als Fischstandorte erwiesen haben.

*) auch in der kalten Jahreszeit


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> Schöne achsrolle!
> Welche ist das?



Ne moderne, Greys Bewick, die hab ich gebraucht relativ günstig vor ein paar Jahren ergattert.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, habe gerade die online-Wetterdienste bemüht und wenn das Wetter hält, was die „Experten” vorhersagen, werd ich es am 31. evtl. noch mal krachen lassen. 

Mit anderen Worten ab in die Wildnis, weit weg von den Vandalen, Zielfisch Döbel ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ne *moderne*, Greys Bewick.


 
 Freund Geomas unterschlägt hier vornehm, dass die Bewick eine der wenigen aktuellen Truepins ist, und damit wie guter Wein mit den Jahren immer besser werden wird. Plus: Die Öffnung zwischen Spulenrand und Fuß ist wie geschaffen für den Sidecast. Geiles Teilchen, achtet mal auf die weissen Griffe:k

 Viel Erfolg beim Sivesterangeln, würd ich auch gerne, allein schon als Statement. Mit Glück schaff ichs morgen ans Wasser,
 petri
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ha, danke, Minimax und Petri für Deinen morgigen Trip!

Die Bewick war eher ein Verlegenheitskauf. Ursprünglich wollte ich ne „coole Alte”*, konnte aber keine finden. Bei der Suche ist mir die Bewick zugelaufen. 
Bislang hat sie mir aber noch nicht allzu viel Glück gebracht. Also, liebe Greys: die Zeit ist reif...



*) Pin, ich meine ne coole alte Pin


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, kostet aber ganz nett  
Habe mal gegoogelt


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Naja, kostet aber ganz nett
> Habe mal gegoogelt



 Achjaah... Die Menschen sprechen immer nur über den Preis einer Sache, aber nie  über ihren Wert... 

 sag ich Mrs. Minimax immer, wenn sie mit dem Fuss tappt und die Arme verschränkt hat..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Naja, kostet aber ganz nett
> Habe mal gegoogelt



Hab sie gebraucht vor ein paar Jahren erworben. Den aktuellen Neupreis (sofern man eine findet) würde ich nicht zahlen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Achjaah... Die Menschen sprechen immer nur über den Preis einer Sache, aber nie  über ihren Wert...
> 
> sag ich Mrs. Minimax immer, wenn sie mit dem Fuss tappt und die Arme verschränkt hat..



Langsam wird es unheimlich-  das sage ich Frau Topf auch immer! Die Überzeugungsquote geht bei dir auch gegen 0?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs!

Heut gings wieder an "meinen Fluss", mit Früstücksfleisch auf Döbel. Die Bedingungen waren ok, Luft 3-4, Wasser 7 Grad, gleichmässig bedeckter Himmel, gelegentliche Brise, kein Niederschlag. Der Wasserstand war immer noch hoch, aber merklich gesunken. Eine Trotting-Ouvertüre unterhalb des Wehres brachte keinerlei Biss, und ich denke in dieser Jahreszeit kann ich diese "Wildwasser" Stelle getrost sich selbst überlassen.

Weiter gings zur Brücke von meinem letzten Bericht (Post 2490). An diesem in mehrfacher Hinsicht interessanten Swim hatte ich ja mit mit Maden mit den Güstern Glück gehabt, aber alle wesentlichen Merkmale sind vorhanden, um die Döbelalarmglocke klingeln zu lassen. Diesmal hab ichs also mit gleicher Montage (2oz Spitze, 15g Bomb frei auf 0,18er Hauptschnur, ledger stop, durchgebunden 12er Haken) versucht, aber mit Frühstücksfleisch als Hakenköder und sehr sparsam als loosefeed. Ca. 12:30 war der haken im Wasser. Auch heute war die Bisserkennung durch die Strömungsbewegung und gelegentliche Brisen schwierig.
Deshalb habe ich den ersten Biss, der nach ca. 15min kam auch versemmelt, der zweite Fisch hing-und kam frei. War mit Sicherheit keine Güster. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich überzeugt, dass ichs mit meinem Zielfisch zu tun hatte. Wiederum kamen die Bisse entlang der diagonal verlaufenden Grenze zwischen schnellem und trägem Wasser.

Der nächste Biss brachte mir Sicherheit, und ein süßer kleiner Döbel, 32cm, entschneiderte mich, kurz darauf folgte sein Zwillingsbruder. Rückblickend dürfte auch der verlorene Fisch in diese Kategorie gehört haben. Ach, es sind ja alles keine Riesen in dem Flüsschen- aber wie kann man den schlanken Umriss, den bulligen Kopf mit dem riesigen Düsenjägermaul und die großen Netzschuppen nicht lieben? Wunderbare Fische! Es ist auffällig, dass verschiedene Swims -im gleichen Gewässer- meist ähnlich große Exemplare produzieren. 

Gegen 14:00 habe ich einen weiteren Biss versemmelt, es sollte der letzte des Tages bleiben: Offensichtlich läßt um diese Zeit das Beissen (mindestens) an dieser Stelle nach, bis ca. viertel vor drei tat sich nichts mehr-wie auch bei der letzten Sitzung.

Interessant waren die Bisse: Wesentlich zaghafter und langsamer als die hektischen Schläge der Güstern, vielleicht
habe ich weitere übersehen, da beim Einholen der Köder fehlte, aber bei Frühstücksfleisch und Strömung weiss man nie. Klar ist, dass ich an der Bisserkennung und Anhieb beim Quivertipangeln arbeiten muss. 

Dennoch bin ich ganz zufrieden: Durch (ausschließlich) Zielfisch entschneidert, Früstücksfleisch als selektiven Köder bestätigt und einen neuen Döbelswim kartiert. Vielleicht mal wieder mit mehr Glück als Verstand, aber: Heissa, was gibts denn schöneres als Angeln!

 hg
 Minimax

 @ Kochtopf: Ich glaube Sie hat da längst aufgegeben, und spielt nur mit weil es eben dazu gehört..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ein lautes Jahres-End-Petri von der Ostsee in Richtung Brandenburg!

Ich meld mich später noch mal.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sauber Minimax! Dickes Petri aus dem sog. Mittelgebirge! Ich ziehe meinen Hut und verdrücke beim Gedanken an mein ungenutztes Tackle ein Tränchen


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Jungs der Friedfischangler #h#h


Mich würde es interessieren wie ihr das frühstücksgleich am harken macht 
Und in welcher Würfelgröße. Nimmt ihr es Plank aus der Dose oder brutzelt ihr es vorher damit es besser hält.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ossi67 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs der Friedfischangler #h#h
> Mich würde es interessieren wie ihr das frühstücksgleich am harken macht
> Und in welcher Würfelgröße. Nimmt ihr es Plank aus der Dose oder brutzelt ihr es vorher damit es besser hält.



Hi,
ich schneide mir das Sauzeugs zuhause in kleine Anfütterwürfel (ca 10mm) vor und lasse mir einige größere "Stangen" die ich mir beim Anködern nach Bedarf mit der Ködernadel zurechtschnitze. Die Würfel spiess ich auf ne Ködernadel und ziehe damit den Haken durch den Würfel. In den Hakenbogen kommt eine Made zur Sicherung. Der Hakenbogen ist etwas verschränkt. Die Hakenspitze ist im Würfel versenkt. Das hält ganz gut -bei den jetzigen Temperaturen auch ohne Vorbehandlung. Gibt auch keine Probleme beim Anhieb.

 Normalerweise brat ichs nicht an, da es danach auftreibt, es noch fettschmirieger wird, und sich zum anfüttern nicht mehr zu Bällchen pressen läßt. Meist gebe ich nur etwas Maismehl als Trennmittel dazu. Will ichs fester, breite ich die Würfel auf nem Blech aus und lass sie über Nacht antrocknen. Wiederholtes Einfrieren und Auftauen festigt das Frühstücksfleisch auch. 

 Das sind aber nur meine persönlichen Vorlieben. Sicher gibt es unendlich viele Varianten das Zeugs anzuködern bzw. zu behandeln, je nach Methode, Zielfisch und Gewässer. Da lohnt es sich bestimmt, zu experimentieren.


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für den Tip mit den Maden als Stopper. Hatte das Fleich über die Haarmontage mit Baitstoper fixiert. War aber nix halbes und nix ganzes.Flog öfters in die andere Richtung. Hab dann sein lassen.
 Werde das ja nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen. Noch hat die Burgdorfer Aue Hochwasser.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Richtig schöner Bericht, Minimax!

Es hat sich also ausgezahlt, bei einer Technik zu bleiben. Schön, daß es so eine einfache „Technik” war das klassische Ledger-Setup und dazu ein ebenfalls klassischer Köder.
Daß der Zielfisch vorsichtiger gebissen hat als die Güstern neulich, wundert mich nicht. Die deutlichsten Bisse (energisches Ruckeln) bekomme ich eigentlich immer von „Wietings” (Sammelbegriff meines angelnden Großvaters für kleine Weißfische). Okay, Karpfen sammeln den Köder einfach ein und schwimmen weiter. Auch deutlich ;-)

Ich vermute, daß Du die Grundrute mit ner Stationärrolle fischst? Auf welche Distanz angelst Du in dem Flüßchen? Irgendwie fehlt mir hier die Vorstellungskraft.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war heute auch noch mal los, erneut zum kleinen Teich auf der Pferdekoppel, an dem ich zuletzt 2x schneiderte.
Die Wetterbedingungen waren ganz gut, es hat nicht geregnet, der Wind war nicht erwähnenswert und die Temperaturen deutlich über null.

Diesmal bin ich wieder zu meiner Lieblingsstelle, von der aus drei Bereiche des Teiches befischbar sind. Der lose Schilfgürtel links hatte mir schon Fisch gebracht und war hoffentlich für einen Stümper wie mich auch mit der Laufrolle gerade noch erreichbar.

Die alte leichte Barbenrute (12ft, 1.5 lbs) mit der Pin bekam einen 25g-Method-Korb, am kurzen Vorfach 2-3 Dosenmaiskörner am Haar. 
Der erste Wurfversuch war kurz, aber schon im „fischig” aussehenden Bereich des Zielgebietes. Die Ratsche der Pin ist sehr gut hörbar, genutzt hab ich dennoch Bobbin+Piepser, um auch Schnurschwimmer deutlich angezeigt zu bekommen.
Zweite Rute ähnlich montiert (alte Abu Glasrute mit ner Quick 3002). Der Köder wurde am weiter entfernten Ufer angeboten.

Eine Weile tat sich nichts, vom ersten Böller als Lebenszeichen der Dorfjugend mal abgesehen.
Fischaktivität fernab meiner Köder war gut zu sehen, ein Raubfisch raubte, hier und da waren (kleine) Fische an der Oberfläche zu sehen.

Die linke Rute wurde mit der Zeit ein paar mal neu beködert und die Wurfweiten stiegen langsam. Aber kein Zupfer, keine Schnurschwimmer.

Und auch die Rute rechts blieb von einem „Liner” mal abgesehen ruhig.
Kurzer Versuch mit einem Stinker (Frolic) als Köder auf der rechten Rute.

Plan B durchgespielt:





Tauwurm, angeboten an einer einfachen Posenmontage (im Bild der sicherheitshalberimmerdabei-Bobber) oder raffinierter am Boltrig mit Wurmhack-Mischung im schweren Blockendfeeder)

Bin dann aber doch bei der „Method” geblieben.
Gegen drei kam dann der erste und sehr eindeutige Biß auf der rechten Rute. Mist, die Bremse der Quick etwas zu weich eingestellt, der Fisch geht sofort ins Geäst (davon gibts reichlich im Teich) und sitzt bombenfest. Keine Chance, nach einer Weile habe ich dann den Methodkorb mit einem Drittel des kurzen Vorfachs in der Hand ;-/

Neues Vorfach, wieder an die Stelle, minimal weiter vom Ufer und den dortigen Hindernisse entfernt.

Dann Schnurschwimmer links, immerhin sind die Fische jetzt an den lange befischten Stellen aktiv.
Biß auf der linken Rute, versemmelt, weil zu ungeduldig. Naja, neu beködert, wieder der Drei-Finger-Nottingham-Wurf* für geschätzte 7-8 Meter vom Ufer bis zur Angelstelle.
Schnurschwimmer, dann ein deutlicher Biß. Der Fisch saß und zog die leichte Barbenrute schön krumm. Total ungewohntes Drill-Gefühl mit der Laufrolle, mit der ich bislang nur Plötz, Barsch und Co. der U20-Klasse ranleiern durfte.

Dank dicker Schnur ließ ich die Rute die Arbeit machen und benutzte den rechten Daumen nur zum Blockieren der Rolle, nicht zum Bremsen.
Schöner und relativ schlanker Schuppi von knapp 60cm.
Als der Fisch im Kescher war gabs noch einen heftigen „Run” auf der rechten Rute. Als ich den Kescher gesichert hatte, war der Fisch an Rute zwo aber nicht mehr am Geschirr.

Kurzes Fazit: die Stellen, die im goldenen Oktober bei vergleichsweise warmem Wasser Fisch brachten, sind auch jetzt noch „heiß”. 
Ebenso der Köder. Dosenmais wird ja oft geschmäht, aber in meinen Augen ist er zusammen mit Weizenbrot und „Wurm” Friedfischköder Nummer 1. Immer verfügbar, braucht keine Pflege oder Vorbereitung und billig ist er auch ;-)

Die Pin hat sich beim Kurzdistanz-Methodfeedern bewährt, ich werd sie sicher für ähnlich nahe Swims wieder einsetzen, gerne auch an der alten Barbenrute.



*) Ungefähr wie hier https://youtu.be/pj6a-P44oQI?t=2m43s von einem echten Meister demonstriert. Gottseidank hatte ich keine Zuschauer beim Werfen mit der Pin ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch noch mal los, erneut zum kleinen Teich auf der PferdekoppelQUOTE]
> 
> Toller, spannender Bericht- und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schuppenkarpfen. Und ich ziehe meinen Hut für das Inangriffnehmen des Wallis Casts- was ja direkt glänzend belohnt wurde. Ich benutz immer noch die Schnurklangmethode und in höchster Not den Sidecast- 50% meiner Wallis versuche führen zu Neumontieren.. Du wirst beim Drill sicher bemerkt haben, welches Potential an Kontrolle in einer Pin liegt. Und vor allem an Nervenkitzel und Genuss.
> Ich freue mich über die Bestätigung meines Verdachtes, das im Winter nicht alles anders sein kann, und bestimmte "Sommer" Stellen, Köder etc. immer noch funktionieren- aber ich glaube das gilt vor allem für unsere geliebten Kleingewässer.
> Vom Bobber rate ich dringend ab- ichweisichweis, er ist absolut entzückend, und ich hab ihn auch noch dabei, aber als Stillwasseruniversalnotpose würde ich nen Puddlechucker wählen.
> Menschenskinder, jetzt wo das Jahr nur noch ein paar Stunden übrig hats läufts! Toll! Ganz herzliches Petri!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ok, der Filius meiner Liebsten hat mir gezeigt wie ich mein Handy hacken kann. Die moderne Technik ist bemerkenswert! Also, hier ist die Lage:
Abb. 1 zeigt den Fluss von der Brücke aus gesehen stromabwärts.Meine Position muss man sich etwas ausserhalb des rechten Bildrand vorstellen,
direkt an der Brücke. Hier ist gut zu erkennen, wie das normalerweise 10-12m breite Flüsschen (im Mittelgrund) 
direkt hinter der Brücke am linken Ufer eine breite, flache Bucht mit Schilf bildet. Hier deuten sich schon ganz unterschiedlicheStrömungsverhältnisse an.


Abb. 2 zeigt den Blick von meiner Position. Ausserhalb des linken ist direkt die Brücke, man kann sich vorstellen das Wurf und Anhieb mit äußerster Präzision erfolgen müssen.
Dazu tragen auch die Sleepy-Hollow Bäume bei, die im Sommer einen green tunnel bilden: Man muss also einen flachen Seitwurf hinkriegen. Centrepin wäre fahrlässig, ausser an langer Rute, und die wird durch Brücke und überhängende Bäume verhindert.Die gelben Linien geben den Bereich der heftigen Strömung an, die grüne Ellipse die Flachwasserzone. Die Rote Elipse ist der beangelte Bereich, der ca. 13-17 m von meiner Position entfernt war- wie gesagt, wird das Blei noch umhergerollt sein. Die blaue Elipse markiert die Einwurfstelle für das Loosefeed- im Prinzip direkt
gegenüber in die Strömung. 

Ich glaube, die Stelle hat noch viel zu bieten und kann mir vorstellen, dass eine driftmontage an kurzer(!) Posenrute ganz interessante Ergebnisse liefern
kann.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Fotos und die „Legende” dazu, jetzt hab ich ne Vorstellung von Deinem „Swim”. Sieht gut aus, die beangelte Stelle direkt hinter der Hauptströmung. 
Ganz schön zugewachsen, der Fluß, eine lange Rute ist da sicher schwierig zu händeln. 
Danke fürs Erläutern, konnte mir vorher gar kein Bild (im Kopf) machen.



Den Wallis-Cast hab ich nie ernsthaft probiert, ich hab heute eine Amateur-Version des Nottingham-Cast praktiziert - vermutlich ähnlich der Schnurklangmethode.
Also Schnur in Klängen abgezogen und zwar mit linkem Ringfinger von Rolle > Leitring, Mittelfinger Leitring> 2. Ring und Zeigefinger 2.> 3. Ring - dann leicht seitlich rausgependelt und dabei die Schnur freigegeben.

Das hat mit zunehmender Übung (hab die linke Rute circa 6-7x ausgeworfen) auch immer besser geklappt.
Ernsthaft über den Daumen gebremst hab ich nicht, eher die Rolle/Schnur blockiert und die Fluchten komplett über die Rute abgefangen. Die Schnur hat gut Dehnung, die hat auch etwas gepuffert.
Irgendwie bin ich gerade ziemlich begeistert von der Rute-/Rolle-Kombo ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ich hab heute eine Amateur-Version des Nottingham-Cast praktiziert - vermutlich ähnlich der Schnurklangmethode.
> Also Schnur in Klängen abgezogen und zwar mit linkem Ringfinger von Rolle > Leitring, Mittelfinger Leitring> 2. Ring und Zeigefinger 2.> 3. Ring - dann leicht seitlich rausgependelt und dabei die Schnur freigegeben.



Genau- Nottingham Cast, Schnurklangmethode, Loop Cast- alles synonym. Deine Methode ist auch keine Amateur-Version, sondern einfach die korrekte Durchführung des Wurfs.  Wieviele Klänge man nimmt, und wie lang man diese auszieht, ist glaub ich Geschmacks-und Übungssache. Ich benutz fast immer nur zwei Klänge aber dafür lang ausgezogen. 


Tja, die vollmundigen Versprechungen der Wetterfrösche für morgen und übermorgen werden stündlich nach unten korrigiert und mit Regen und Böen angereichert. Sehr ärgerlich, aber ich will verdammt sein, wenn ich das Angeljahr vor dem 31. abschliesse. Geomas ist vermutlich grade am Wasser, hat denn sonst noch jemand ne Aktion vor in 2017?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Genau- Nottingham Cast, Schnurklangmethode, Loop Cast- alles synonym. Deine Methode ist auch keine Amateur-Version, sondern einfach die korrekte Durchführung des Wurfs.  Wieviele Klänge man nimmt, und wie lang man diese auszieht, ist glaub ich Geschmacks-und Übungssache. Ich benutz fast immer nur zwei Klänge aber dafür lang ausgezogen.
> 
> 
> Tja, die vollmundigen Versprechungen der Wetterfrösche für morgen und übermorgen werden stündlich nach unten korrigiert und mit Regen und Böen angereichert. Sehr ärgerlich, aber ich will verdammt sein, wenn ich das Angeljahr vor dem 31. abschliesse. Geomas ist vermutlich grade am Wasser, hat denn sonst noch jemand ne Aktion vor in 2017?





Haha, ne, bin leider nicht am Wasser. Hätte sollen, das Wetter war ganz okay heute.

Mit Sonntag bin ich mir noch unsicher - die Prognosen werden wie von Dir erwähnt fortlaufend geändert. 
Der Teich auf der Pferdekoppel soll aber Ruh' bekommen meinerseits, vielleicht seh ich mich woanders noch mal um. Eventuell mal ein Kurzansitz hier oder da (in der Nähe), falls die Aussichten für den Sonntag mieser werden.


Die Wurftechnik mit den Klängen hängt natürlich auch von der verwendeten Rute ab - meine neue Liebe, die alte Barbenrute, ist naturgemäß nicht so eng beringt wie eine typische Posenrute, deshalb der „Klang” schon zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring.


Ach ja - Stichwort Bobber: ich hab nie viel mit den süßen Dingern gefischt, wurden sie eigentlich so „bauchig” gestaltet, um dank übertragener Wellen den Köder zu bewegen oder eher, um „gut Last tragen zu können” und gleichzeitig nicht von jedem Wirbel im Wasser unter die Oberfläche gezogen zu werden?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nochmal bo*BB*er: hab eben ein wenig im Netz nachgeschaut (die meisten Treffer aus Amerika, wo sich diese Pose offenbar größter Beliebtheit erfreut) - die beiden oben zuletzt genannten Gründe sind wohl ausschlaggebend für das Design. 

PS: noch was fürs Auge:
https://www.lureofthefloat.co.uk/predator-floats/the-perchfisher-perch-bob/ Für mich leider unerschwinglich: „eye-candy Bobber”


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - Stichwort Bobber: ich hab nie viel mit den süßen Dingern gefischt, wurden sie eigentlich so „bauchig” gestaltet, um dank übertragener Wellen den Köder zu bewegen oder eher, um „gut Last tragen zu können” und gleichzeitig nicht von jedem Wirbel im Wasser unter die Oberfläche gezogen zu werden?



Ich glaube, dass ihr dicker Körper Probleme bei vorsichtig beissenden Fischen verursacht, und eine Riesenflutwelle bei Anhieb und einholen ebenso.
In der Literatur finde ich zwei Verweise: Venables 1964 nennt sie als althergebrachtes Muster für die Äschenangelei im Fliesswasser und führt ihre Verwendung hauptsächlich auf soziale Gründe, d.h. Traditionspflege zurück.
Dyson 1978 beschreibt identische Schwimmer als "Perch Bobber", und spricht ihnen trotz ihrer Beliebtheit jede Existenzberechtigung ab, ausser für das angeln mit kleinem Livebait auf Barsch ("This float is a monstrosity for any other purpose")
Also zwei völlig unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke. Auch der Hersteller Drennan nennt Angeln auf Barsch und Äsche, und betont das es sich um ein "traditionelles" Muster handelt.
Also einigermassen interessant. Im Internet findent man eigentlich nur Diskussionen darüber, warum es diese Pose gibt und was überhaut ihre Vorteile sind.
Meine Lieblingserklärung ist die der Tradition: Die Form hat sich vor langer Zeit in anderem Material herausgebildet, bevor spezialisierte Posen "entworfen" wurden. Weil der Bobber so "floaty" ausschaut, hat er dennoch überlebt- und wird heute modern hergestellt.
Die Museen sind voll von Kupferäxten, die Steinäxte bis ins Detail imitieren, obwohl mit dem neuen Material wesentlich effektivere Formen möglich gewesen wären.
So ists auch mit dem Bobber, schätz ich. Find ich irgendwie tröstlich, und in meinem Posenmäppchen darf er nicht fehlen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Einordnung. 

Ja, Traditionspflege ist für mich Grund genug, eine Monstrosität zu nutzen ;-)
Hab mir vorhin die Jahreskarte für die Unterwarnow (das Gewässer vor der Haustür) geholt und werd dann mal testen, wie sich so ein Bobber an den wenigen turbulenten Stellen des Flusses macht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Georg! Und danke für die Fotos! Während Familie Topf sich anschickt noch in diesem Jahr die wässrige Casa del Potto zurück zu erobern fangt ihr Schlawiner fisch auf Fisch. Ich hoffe sehr nochmal an meine Fulda zu kommen und die Pose treiben zu lassen. Aber meine Hoffnung erwies sich zuletzt als äusserst trügerisch


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na, Alex, dann wünsch ich Familie Topf mal ein knochentrockenes Heim + etwas Muße für die Fischwaid an der Fulda!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Männers

Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins 2018

P.S.:
Was ist eigentlich mit Fantastic los ?
Mal wer was gehört ?


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Nabend Männers
> 
> Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins 2018



Das Wünsche ich dir und allen Usern auch


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo in die Runde, 
etwas vorfristig wünsch ich Euch allen hier, FantasticFishing ausdrücklich eingeschlossen, einen Guten Rutsch (dabei standhaft bleiben Leute ;-)) und einen guten Start ins Neue Jahr.


@ hanzz: hab auch nix gehört, aber FF ist hier ab und an „schweigend” unterwegs.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Was ist eigentlich mit Fantastic los ?
> Mal wer was gehört ?



Ich hatte mal mit ihm geschrieben, da wollte er sich etwas zurück nehmen um nicht "auszubrennen",  auf seiner Seite passiert derzeit leider nicht viel aber sein dazugehöriger Facebookauftritt meldet sich ab und zu zu Wort

*ed* 
Ich wünsche euch selbstverständlich auch einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr voll obskurem Tackles und dicker Friedfische


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Info. 
Hatte mich ein bisschen gesorgt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,

wassn hier los? Freunde, das Jahr hat noch 48 pralle Stunden, und alle liegen sich schon in den Armen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPnhaGWBnys ? 


Wenn F.F. zurückkehrt, wird er diese lasche Haltung bemängeln, wollen wir das? Noch konnten wir weder Huchen
noch Stör vermelden!, und wir wollen den Threadstarter,
der diese kleine Insel des zivilisierten Umgangs, der fachlichen Kompetenz und der Spleenigkeit geschaffen hat doch ehren!#h

Da ich Angelvorbereitungen treffen muss, habe ich jedenfalls keine Zeit Euch allen für Eure Freundlichkeit, Rücksichtnahme, gute Tipps und anglerischem Dialog auf hohem Niveau zu danken- ein echter Stammtisch einer kleinen irren Schar- Wären Friedfischer nicht von Natur aus bescheiden, müsste mans Think Tank nennen. Vielen Dank Jungs.

Bis dahin heissts:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7wEUlpaYjY

Herzliche Grüße an alle Residents und Schnupperer,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja Jungs,
heut hab ich döbelmäßig abgeschneidert. Ganz interessant: Stelle, Tageszeit, Äußere Bedingungen, Methode, Gerät und Köder waren identisch zu vorgestern. Die letzte halbe Stunde hab ich nochmal die Gegenprobe mit Made gemacht und ein paar Güstern gefangen- Die Beissflaute war also zielfischspezifisch.

Meine Idee ist, dass ich das Debakel selbst verursacht habe. Und zwar habe ich vorgestern sehr großzügig 4-5 volle Hände meiner restlichen Tulipwürfel verklappt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies den vermutlich kleinen Trupp, der den überschaubaren Swim bewohnt, gesättigt hat: Bei den kühlen Wassertemperaturen (6-7grad) arbeitet die Verdauung der Fische sehr langsam, und das Frühstücksfleisch ist ziemlich energiereich. Ich halte das für die wahrscheinlichste
Erklärung. Wie gesagt, alle sonstigen Parameter waren nahezu identisch, und die kleinen Güstern waren nicht betroffen.
Der zweite Fehler war natürlich das ich wieder kleben geblieben bin. Nicht nur das Lehrbuch sondern inzwischen auch meine Erfahrungen sagen 
hinsichtlich der Döbel am kleinen Fluss, wenn nach einer Stunde nichts geht, ists Zeit die Stelle zu wechseln. Ich fürchte, es war
mal wieder Trägheit statt Stoizismus, die mich zum Bleiben bewog. Nichtmal am Wasser ist man vorm Schweinehund sicher...
Habt ihr schonmal das Gefühl gehabt, ne Stelle überfüttert zu haben, bzw. habt ihr das mal sicher festgestellt?
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War vorhin auch noch 3 Stunden am Wasser (kleiner Teich am Stadtrand, zuletzt hab ich dort vor etwa 3 Jahren geangelt). Nix - noch nichtmal ein deutlicher Schnurschwimmer.
Fischaktivität war mit der Dämmerung ausschließlich in der Mitte des Teiches zu beobachten.
Eine Rute (wie gehabt Method mit Pellets beladen + Dosenmais/Kunstmais am Haar) links am Schild, die andere Rute rechts am Schilf, später dann weit draußen vor dem Rohr gegenüber.

Nieselregen, aufgeregte Teichhühner und mitfühlende Spaziergänger. War es gar nicht mehr gewohnt, daß mir ältere Damen ein fröhliches „Petri Heil” zurufen ;-) Wurde mehrfach gefragt, ob es mir nicht zu kalt sei und bekam Hinweise auf Karpfensichtungen an anderen Stellen im Teich.


@ Minimax: Schade, ich hoffe, Du hast den Trip nicht bereut. Kann schon sein mit der Überfütterung. War vielleicht zuviel des Guten.
Mir ist so was noch nie passiert, glaube ich zumindest. Ich füttere aber auch immer sparsam, sehr sparsam, vielleicht tendenziell viel zu sparsam.

Das Verharren am Standort trotz ausbleibenden Erfolgs kenne ich nur zu gut. Ganz sicher mein häufigster Fehler am Wasser. Generell baue ich gerne auf und nur äußerst ungern ab.

Werd später am Abend nochmal die Wetterfrösche befragen und anschließend lange nachdenken, ob und wann ja wo und wie ich dieses Jahr angeltechnisch beschließen werde...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das Verharren am Standort trotz ausbleibenden Erfolgs kenne ich nur zu gut. Ganz sicher mein häufigster Fehler am Wasser. Generell baue ich gerne auf und nur äußerst ungern ab.


Genau das ist die Krux. Auch ich leide am BAS (Bräsiger Ansitz Syndrom), bin eher Stayer denn Mover und versuche dann erst verbissen und dann fahrig und am ende höchstens halbherzig doch noch einen Dummen zu finden der sich meiner erbarmt.
Aber schön das ihr rauskommt! Ich glaube mit zwei Tagen dazwischen kann man nicht von überfüttern ausgehen, vielleicht hat der Kamerad der mit dir Bekanntschaft machen durfte gepetzt, vielleicht war der Trupp einfach woanders zugegen.
Das man während einer Session oder an zwei aufeinander folgenden Tagen überfüttert kann ich mir vorstellen bzw passiert auch mir (wobei schlimmer ist meine Treffsicherheit-  mit einem clownesken auswurf den futterplatz um 20m^2 vergrößert, und bis der Feeder bei mir und neu bestückt und wie der rausgefeuert wurde kann es hier im sehr flachen mit wenigen gumpen schnell passieren dass die Fischlis den langen Schuh machen)


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen aber vielleicht habe ich ein besseres Gespür oder vielleicht doch nur mehr Glück .:q

Habe es oft genug erlebt das Kollegen schon Stunden am Wasser waren und auf die Frage was geht kam dann ,nix ,tote Hose,keine fische da usw. 
Zehn Meter weiter hingesetzt und nach 40 Minuten ging der Punk ab.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hm, ja, richtig- es gibt auch berechtigte Einwände gegen meine Überfütterungstheorie.. Aber es ist zumindest interessant, das bei absolut gleichen Bedingungen und Methode innerhalb eines sehr kurzen Zeitraumes ganz unterschiedliche Ergebnisse an der selben Stelle auftraten.
 Da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als es morgen 1 Stunde und nicht länger nochmal zu versuchen- passiert nix, sofort ab zu der nächsten Stelle- und die muss vorher feststehen. Hab auch schon ne Idee. Egal wies läuft, wird das ne interessante Serie, denn die gleiche Stelle innerhalb eines so kurzen Zeitraumes zu beobauchhten ist bei mir normalerweise zeitlich nicht drin.

 @Feederbrassen: Eben, was Du sagst ist goldrichtig, läuft nichts, wechseln. 
 An meinem Fluss ists mit 10 m leider nicht getan, weite Strecken sind ziemlich unzugänglich, grade jetzt mit den überfluteten Wiesen. Meine "Lieblingstellen" (sofern z. Zt. erreichbar) liegen kurze Autohopser plus Fussmarsch und Auf/Abbau auseinander, da ist ein Wechsel natürlich immer auch zeitaufwändig und bei insgesamt kurzer Tagesangelzeit somit ein Risiko. Aber Ausharren hat sich in letzter Zeit nicht ausgezahlt.

 Letzten Endes ists auch egal, Hauptsache dem in der Stadt stündlich sich steigernden Trommelfeuer entkommen...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob ich den morgigen Tag dem Döbel widmen soll oder nicht. 
Die Wetterprognose ist eher mies, warm, aber mit etwas zu viel Niederschlägen für meinen persönlichen Geschmack.
Hmm, mmh ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, hm-hm, alles wär ja prima, wenn diese Regenvorhersage nicht wäre. Auf die behaglichen 10-12grad laut vorhersage kann man sich nämlich nen ei pellen, wenns windet und regnet. Aber ans Wasser geh ich auf jeden Fall: Allein schon aus Symbolcharakter des Datums. Hab ich schon vor Weihnachten beantragt und ist durchgekommen, da wärs blöd das verfallen zu lassen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also die Döbel bleiben dieses Jahr von mir unbehelligt. 

Je nach tatsächlichem Wetter und Laune gehts vielleicht nochmals an einen Teich oder kleinen See - Hauptsache weg von den Universitätsstadt-Vandalen ;-)

Petri allen, die ebenfalls ans Wasser flüchten!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So,
 mit einem widerlich verregnetem und recht erfolglosen Ansitz hab ich den praktischen Teil des Angeljahres 2017 abgeschlossen. Immerhin ist der Gerechtigkeit Genüge getan: Abangeln am 31.12.

 Somit wünsch ich Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,
 alles Gute, herzliche Grüße, vielen Dank und natürlich Petri,
 Euer
 Minimax


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na dann Petri 2018 :vik:#h#h#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute hat der innere Schweinehund gesiegt: kein Angeln bei Dauerregen, dafür seit heut Nachmittag Dauerfeuer in meinen Ohren.

Ab morgen hab ich dann erstmal nur die Angelkarte für die kommunalen Gewässer: ...97, 98, 99, 100 - Plötz und Brassen und Kaulis ich komme ;-)

Also dann wünsche ich nochmals einen würdevollen „Rutsch” ins Jahr 2018, das Euch allen viele schöne Stunden am Wasser bringen möge.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Heute hat der innere Schweinehund gesiegt: kein Angeln bei Dauerregen...



Da hatte ich heute wirklich Glück....Jahresendfischen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und 12 Grad [emoji41]


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nachdem ich das Neue Jahr damit begann, eine Unmenge an Zeit zu verplempern, bin ich kurz vor 15.00 doch noch mal per pedes los zum Fluß nebenan.
Ganz leichtes Gepäck: die alte Angeltasche, die ich einst als Knirps zum Geburtstag bekam, die geliebte Abu Legerlite mit Shakespeare-Röllchen sowie Kescher und zwei Rutenhalter.







Das zu DDR-Zeiten komplett verwilderte und zugemüllte Ufer wird Schritt für Schritt in einen Park am Wasser umgestaltet. Hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Aus Zeitgründen hab ich ganz simpel gefischt: Bomb und Maiskorn am 14er Haken, Bißanzeige über die Schwingspitze. Von Hand ein paar Körner angefüttert (eher ein Ritual für mich als echtes Anfüttern im Sinne ernsthafter Friedfischer).
War etwas mehr Wind und Mini-Wellen als erwartet, die beiden einzigen Bisse hab ich versemmelt (einer kam direkt beim Ablegen der Rute, beim 2. war ich etwas langsam).
Also nichts mit nem schönen Warnow-Plötz zum Beginn der neuen Saison, aber ich war an der frischen Luft und hab den kurzen Gang zum Wasser nicht bereut.

Ein Kurz-Angeltrip mit ganz leichtem Gepäck hat schon was, da konnte ich plötzlich sogar die Street-Fisher verstehen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal noch ein Petri ins alte Jahr!!!

Ich hoffe mal Ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen!!!

Nach dem stressigen Jahresende, hat mich heute nichts mehr zu Hause gehalten!!! Hatte noch das alte Futter von vor 4 Wochen mit ein paar Castern und hab mir mal etwas Teig gemacht. Weser geht ja leider nicht, wegen Hochwasser, also musste der Vereinsteich herhalten! Oh Gott, ich und Stillwasserangeln, naja aber was soll´s, Hauptsache raus ans Wasser!!! Ist mit etwa 50x100m, und einer kleinen Insel drin nicht sehr groß, aber Fisch ist auf jeden Fall drin! Hoffentlich auch noch einigermaßen Aktiv!?!

Etwas Futter eingeworfen, dann konnten die ersten Bisse 2018 ja kommen!!! Kamen auch in 1,5 Stunden in Form von 2 "Probierern". Aber nichts wo man hätte einen Anhieb setzen können! 

Naja dann nochmal eine andere Stelle probieren.

Auch wieder etwas angefüttert. Dann kam nach einer Viertelstunde auch hier ein "Probierer". Mist, sind doch alle sehr vorsichtig! Doch dann, was war das, ging die Pose plötzlich etwas auf "Reisen", leichter Anhieb und gezappel am anderen Ende, und da war er: Fisch Nr. 1 in 2018!!! Zwar "nur" ein Rotauge von etwa 15cm, aber das spielte bei meiner Freude natürlich keine Rolle!!! 

Kurze Zeit später kam sogar ein richtiger Biss, wo die Pose unter Wasser gezogen wurde, der Anhieb ging aber leider ins Leere, ohne Kontakt! Schien wohl die etwas bessere Stelle gewesen zu sein! 

Dann gab es nochmal leichtes gezerre an der Pose, Anhieb, und heraus kam ein kleiner Brassen in der gleichen Größe. Auch hier war die Freude wieder groß!!!

Eine Rute hatte ich noch mit Teig liegen, was aber keinen Biss brachte, naja egal.

Dann folgte leider noch etwas, an das ich als "Flussangler" nicht gedacht hatte! Ich hatte noch etwas Teig über, den wollte ich dann noch, etwas abseits, reinwerfen. Als ich den letzten Rest reingeworfen habe, und wieder zur Rute wollte, die natürlich noch im Wasser lag, sah ich mit Schrecken, wie sie einen schönen "Diener" machte und sich schon sehr Richtung Wasser neigte!!! Angekommen hatte ich noch kurz Widerstand von etwas "Größerem" und dann war Feierabend, denn der Fisch, ich schätze mal auf einen Karpfen, saß schon fest in der Ufervegetation!!! Keine Chance mehr ihn da rauszubekommen, dann Riss natürlich irgendwann das Vorfach! Schade!!!

Alles in allem natürlich ein wunderschöner Jahresbeginn!!! 

Hätte ich meinen "Lieblingsköder" Maden gehabt, wäre glaub ich auch noch mehr drin gewesen!!! Die gibt es beim nächsten mal und dann auch hoffentlich mit etwas weniger Wind, denn der war schon recht stark und böig!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario! 
Ja, die Karpfen nutzen jede Chance. Ich hab letztes Jahr einige im Kraut (oder Totholz) verloren, das wurmt mich enorm.
Freut mich zu lesen, daß Dir der Trip ans Stillwasser offenbar doch ganz gut gefallen hat ;-)
Grüße von der Ostsee, Georg.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal noch ein Petri ins alte Jahr!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe mal Ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen!!!
> 
> Alles in allem natürlich ein wunderschöner Jahresbeginn!!!
> Grüße Mario



 Petri, Mario, und Danke für den spannenden Bericht. Wer weiss, was für ein Bazi Dir da -vorläufig, hoffe ich!- entkommen ist! Vielleicht wärest Du ihm nie auf die Spur gekommen, hättest Du Maden dabeigehabt. 
 Ich fänd den Gedanken aber schwer, so ganz ohne die Krabbler ans Wasser zu gehen..
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ein Kurz-Angeltrip mit ganz leichtem Gepäck hat schon was, da konnte ich plötzlich sogar die Street-Fisher verstehen.


 
 Tja, da hat der David Hamilton der Tacklephotographie mal wieder zugeschlagen.. Tolles, (soft)pornöses Bild, das weisst Du schon, oder?:m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, da hat der David Hamilton der Tacklephotographie mal wieder zugeschlagen.. Tolles, (soft)pornöses Bild, das weisst Du schon, oder?:m




Danke, bin eben ein Spielkind, wenn ich ne Kamera in der Hand habe. Die Linse war nicht ganz sauber. Das Gegenlicht ist aber schon original ;-)

Meine Lieblingstacklebilder sind die aus den alten Abu-Katalogen (Nabb och nytt oder so, die lagen immer in den schwedischen Ferienhäusern rum). Die hatten ne Weile mal außergewöhnlich hochwertige Illustrationen. Hasselblad und Diafilm aber vor allem echte Cracks in Sachen Fotografie.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, da hat der David Hamilton der Tacklephotographie mal wieder zugeschlagen.. Tolles, (soft)pornöses Bild, das weisst Du schon, oder?:m



Gespließte mit Centerpin in dem Arrangement wäre dann Content für den Adult-pay-per-view-Bereich :m
Schön dass ihr alle raus konntet, ich bin neidisch!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ haha, Ihr drängt mich in eine Ecke, in der ich nicht heimisch bin ;-))

Ne gespließte hab ich leider nicht, auch keine geflochtene Angelkiepe oder so. Wird wohl nix mit „pay per view”.........


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmmm... klassisches Tackle mit hübschen rothaarigen Damen mit Jagdstiefelgummioverknees und Figurbetonten Tweedjacken die Stolz-Lasziv brassen, rotaugen, Döbel und schleien in die kamera halten... DAS wäre mal n Kalender den ich mir aufhängen würde. Sieh das als Auftrag für 2019 lieber Georg


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Frauen sind schon Menschen und kein Inventar, gelle?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da hast du völlig recht. Sieh das als augenzwinkernden Vermerk der keinesfalls ernst gemeint ist. Davon ab dass es dennoch ästhetisch ansprechend wärr.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich persönlich hätte gerne einen Kalender mit alten Werbe-Illustrationen. Von der Gestaltung her find ich alte Werbung ansprechender und teilweise auch sehr viel eleganter als heutige Reklame.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Frauen sind schon Menschen und kein Inventar, gelle?



Hier machen wir nur Spass, und ein unausgsprochener, interner Threadwettbewerb beruht auf dem möglichst sparsamen Gebrauch des Ironiesmilies.
Es fing ja an mit dem wunderschönen, stimmungsvollen Bild von dem alten Tackle. Wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht, ANgelgerät der 70er mit den photographisch-stilistischen Mitteln der damaligen Aktphotographie (Farben, Lichtstimmung, Gegenlicht als Weichzeichner) zu inszenieren, dann darf man das auch humoristisch mit einem kulturellen Verweis würdigen.

Im Grunde hast Du aber recht, und die im Board zuweilen offen und mit Stolz als "Bekenntnis" vorgetragene Misogynie, gepaart mit einer reaktionär-Antiintellektuellen Grundhaltung ist absolut beschämend. Gibt grade wieder einen aktuellen Thread den man nicht lesen kann ohne rot zu werden. :r
Da wäre der Ort solche Einwände vorzubringen.

Aber jetzt genug von solch ernsten Themen, Mrs. Minimax sagt mir immer ich soll mir nicht mein hübsches Köpfchen über so was zerbrechen.. Champagner für Alle!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch erstmal!!!

Georg, es ist ja jetzt nicht so, das da noch nie geangelt habe! Fisch ist auch in genügender Stückzahl und in guten Größen vorhanden!!! Mir fehlt halt etwas die Köderführung, wie am Fließwasser oder einer Buhne!!! Hab mal ein paar Bilder beigefügt! Ist schon recht vielfältig dort! Ist allerdings jetzt schon 5 Jahre her das Ganze! Ist auch ein nicht gerade "friedfertiger" Fisch bei, aber das gehört halt auch dazu!

Gruß Mario

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=245052&d=1461668027


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Noch immer so fotogen wie früher

Schöner Zander.

PS: Deine gewünschte 1000C-Spule ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir. Schick ich dir dann zu, wenn sie da ist.
Anschrift ist ja sicher noch die gleiche, oder?

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario - schönes Gewässer (und sehr gepflegt, verglichen mit den Teichen/kleinen Seen in meiner Umgebung) hast Du da. Ist das ne Karausche oder ein Giebel? Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Brummer. 
Dein Argument in Sachen Köderführung kann ich gut verstehen, ich persönlich genieße es aber auch, mal gar nix führen zu müssen (=Grundangeln/Ledgering).
Grüße aus dem Nordosten, Georg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ist das ne Karausche oder ein Giebel?



Ist nen Giebel, auch Silberkarausche genannt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist nen Giebel, auch Silberkarausche genannt



Okay, danke, in der Hand* kann ich die beiden Spezies gut unterscheiden, auf Fotos ists immer so ne Sache ;-)

Die Briten nennen den Giebel „Prussian Carp” - find ich ganz witzig.


*) spätestens beim Piekser durch den Giebel


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch nochmal!!!

Ja, Andi, ist noch die gleiche Anschrift!!!

Naja, ist ja auch ein Vereinsgewässer, da ist auch schon ein wenig Arbeit hinter!!! 

Der Fotograph der Bilder, mein Onkel, Andi, hat da auch schon Hechte bis 115cm und 23pfund gefangen! Ist für die Größe des Teiches, wie ich finde, schon eine beachtliche Leistung!

Das waren aber auch mehr oder weniger die besten Fänge von mir in dem Teich. Da es ja in der Weser momentan, und wohl auch in naher Zukunft, bei dem Wetter nicht an´s Angeln zu Denken ist, werde ich wohl noch des Öfteren davon berichten!!! 

Ist halt zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht einfach bei mir auf dem Dorf an frische Maden zu kommen. Bin heute Nachmittag zum Beispiel mal eben 50km, einfache Strecke, gefahren um an welche zu kommen! Musste aber eh noch eine Rolle aus der Inspektion holen, von daher musste ich den Weg eh machen!

Dann ist da halt auch noch das Problem mit der Kälte,....Eis!!!

Naja mal schauen, morgen soll ja nicht gerade "Angelwetter" sein, bei uns! Es sind schwere Sturmböen angesagt!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bist zum ACK nach Kassel gerammelt oder gibt es richtung HaMü oder BaKaHa was?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja war ich! 

HMÜ hatte keine Maden, erst Morgen oder Übermorgen. Und wie gesagt, musste ich da eh noch hin wegen der Rolle!!! 

Die Domäne ist noch in der Näheren Umgebung (ca. 30km ein Weg), aber eigentlich ist das nicht (mehr) meine Welt. Nicht mehr die Auswahl, Beratung,..., wie früher, alles zu sehr auf Online-Handel ausgelegt!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja jetzt kommen die Probleme.
Hat Ali keine?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Angelfuchs hat welche  ich genieße den Luxus, zwei Angelgeschäfte (Fuldafischer in Melsungen und Angelcenter Kassel in, ach ja, Kassel) mit Automaten in der Nähe zu haben. Ich habe hier fast alle Angelläden bzgl lebendködern durch und habe von Schund bis zu frischer Top Ware schon alles erhalten - die mit schlechter Ware sehen mich nicht wieder.
Und solange Crystal Waggler den Faktor 10 teurer als bei Amazon sind tut es mir nicht leid online zu kaufen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den Automaten haben die noch in Kassel?

Fand ich schon damals (ca. Jahrtausendwende) schon ziemlich einzigartig und toll, mal eben von der Fulle hoch laufen zu können des nachts und sich paar Köder zu ziehen.

Hab ich so eigentlich nie wieder irgendwo gesehen.

Der Laden muß sich aber auch massiv geändert haben.
Als ich noch in Kassel wohnte, war das quasi noch ne ganz kleene Kaschemme aufm Hinterhof:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist der Laden immer noch bzw war es vor dem Anbau. Jetzt ist er etwas größer aber immer noch kein Vergleich zu Bode oder Fishermanspartner. Die Werbespots trügen. Als ich nach Erwerb des Lappens und nach Genuss unzähliger Angel DVDs dort das erste mal aufgerockt bin war ich verblüfft was für eine kleine Kaschemme das ist. In den Werbespots sieht alles viel viel größer aus


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Werbefilmchen suggerieren schon nen recht großen Laden...zumindest deutlich größer wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe.
Damals hatten die glaub ich nur 2 kleinere Räume, im hinteren standen dann paar Ständer mit vielleicht 2 Dutzend Ruten.
Die einzige Rute (ne Cormoran Blackstar CM Weißfisch) die ich mir da damals für Schweinegeld dort gekauft habe, fische ich aber immernoch sehr gerne. Schade das solche Teleruten heut nimmer gebaut werden, würde ich direkt wieder kaufen, allerdings nicht zu dem Kurs wie damals


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte heute Nachmittag etwas Zeit, hätte evtl. für 75 Minuten netto-Angelzeit gereicht, bin dann nur mit kleiner Kamera, aber ohne „Pietsch” los, um mir die möglichen Angelstellen in der Nähe etwas genauer anzusehen.






Hier wird renaturiert (da stand am Ufer früher ne Teerfabrik oder so, Bodenaustausch, das volle Programm). Im Schilfgürtel dahinter gab es früher mal 2 ordentliche Angelstellen, wenn der Eindruck nicht täuscht, ist das Rohr inzwischen erheblich breiter geworden; eine Angelstelle ist definitiv Geschichte, die andere bestenfalls suboptimal.





Schilf links und rechts, das Ufer nicht wie sonst mit Steinen befestigt - gefiel mir ganz gut und ist zudem die nächstgelegene Stelle ;-)





Rechts geht ein Graben ab, in der warmen Jahreszeit ist vorne ein Seerosenfeld. Die seltsamen Tore hinten sind für das Training der hiesigen Kanu-Polo-Cracks. Die schwimmenden Tore werden auf den Fluß geschleppt und dort verankert. Und ab geht die Post. Schöne Sportart.





An den neuangelegten kleinen Gräben (nach dem Vorbild der früheren Wasserläufe) sieht man öfters Angler. Und auch Fische. Ab und zu auch Angler mit Fischen.


Solange es noch früh dunkel wird und kalt ist, werd ich den Fluß vor der Haustür wohl öfters beangeln. Im Sommer ist einfach zu viel Party.
Ach ja, ich werd die interessanteren Stellen noch mal bei Niedrigwasser mit Kamera besuchen, für „tiefere Einblicke” - heute Nachmittag waren es etwa 35cm über Normal.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ruhig hier am Stammtisch - und ruhig wars heute auch am Wasser. 
War an der Stelle, die oben auf dem 2. Bild zu sehen ist). Pegel minimal unter dem gestrigen. Irgendetwas befindet sich etwa auf Höhe des unterbrochenen Schilfgürtels - Reste einer alten Befestigung oder so. Muß ich mal bei Niedrigwasser inspizieren oder mit ner Stippe sorgsam ausloten.
Etwa 90Min Netto-Angelzeit. Nur ein Biß, den hab ich wieder versemmelt. 

2 Angeltage 2018 (jeweils nur sehr kurze Ansitze und mit leichtem Gepäck) = 2 Schneidertage. Kann nur besser werden ;-)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war vorgestern los am kleinen Bach, langer und tiefer Gumpen. Schon leichtes Hochwasser, aber noch gut zu beangeln. Geangelt habe ich mit Wurm und leichter Pose. Gleich zu Anfang gab es beim dritten oder vierten Wurf einen mittelprächtigen Döbel von ca. 30cm, für das Gewässer schon nicht so schlecht. Seltsamerweise fällt mir der erste Fisch eines jeden Jahres grundsätzlich wieder ins Wasser...komische Sache. |rolleyes

Weiter ging es mit drei Bissen kurz vor einem kleinen Teppich aus Treibgut, zwei hab ich sofort versemmelt, der dritte hing, hat sich aber wieder losgemacht, sobald er an der Oberfläche war. War glaube ich ein handlager Barsch, aber ganz konnte ich das nicht erkennen.

Später folgten noch ein kleinerer Döbel und ein Rotauge sowie zwei weitere Fehlbisse. Für die aktuellen Bedingungen und gemessen an meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen an diesem Bach im Winter war das ein toller Einstieg ins Angeljahr.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Heil und danke für den Bericht!
Aber...





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise fällt mir der erste Fisch eines jeden Jahres grundsätzlich wieder ins Wasser...komische Sache. |rolleyes


.. du solltest besser aufpassen! Ich bin auch so ein schussel


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Tobias, zum geglückten Einstieg in das neue Angeljahr!
Hast Du die Pose klassisch treiben lassen oder stationär angeboten (damit der Köder schön „trudelt”)?


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil und danke für den Bericht!
> Aber...
> .. du solltest besser aufpassen! Ich bin auch so ein schussel



wahrscheinlich sind meine Hände vor Aufregung einfach zu zitterig, sobald ich den ersten Fisch des Jahres in den Händen halte...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach Georg, auch dir Danke für Bericht und Fotos. Ab und an denke ich noch ans angeln und werde dann traurig. Dann lese ich im Ükel und schöpfe ein bisschen Mut


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Petri, Tobias, zum geglückten Einstieg in das neue Angeljahr!
> Hast Du die Pose klassisch treiben lassen oder stationär angeboten (damit der Köder schön „trudelt”)?



Vielen Dank!  Ich hatte sie auf den Treibgutteppich zutreiben lassen, so dass sie sich dort dann festsetzt und der Köder nochmal kurz taumelt. Die Bisse kamen allerdings alle während der freien Drift noch einen Meter vor dem Teppich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tobias - danke. Stationär anbieten bei Strömung und leichte Pose paßt ja auch nicht so richtig.

@ Alex: Naja, „mutmachend” waren meine Berichte ja nicht gerade...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja sie zeigen dass auch du, der König des Wintermaises, vor Schneiderei nicht gefeit bist.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nehme mir die ganze Zeit vor zu angeln aber komme irgendwie nicht zu. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe dann ist das Wetter mehr als mies.. Bin jetzt nicht der Schönwetterangler aber bei strömendem Regen oder 15heftigem Schneefall hab ich nicht wirklich Spaß dran.. Samstags ist wieder viel Regen hier gemeldet, wird wohl wieder nix


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nsbend Jungs,
Kann grade leider nicht aktiv regelmaessig teilnehme und die vielen tollen Berichte die grade eingehen würdigen, also ein kollektives Danke an Fänger, e Schneider und Diskutanden. Bitte unbedingt weitermachen.
Hg und bis bald minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!  Ich hatte sie auf den Treibgutteppich zutreiben lassen, so dass sie sich dort dann festsetzt und der Köder nochmal kurz taumelt. Die Bisse kamen allerdings alle während der freien Drift noch einen Meter vor dem Teppich.



Das ist eine sehr wichtige Beobachtung in vielerlei Hinsicht und gibt Hinweise auf eine Fülle von Parametern. Kann ich aus meiner Praxis auch bestätigen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr wichtige Beobachtung in vielerlei Hinsicht und gibt Hinweise auf eine Fülle von Parametern. Kann ich aus meiner Praxis auch bestätigen.



Der Teppich war recht klein und trotz des leichten Hochwassers war das Wasser an der Stelle eher ruhig, etwas davor war aber noch Strömung. Ich schätze, die Fische standen einfach deswegen eher in der Strömung, weil hier mehr Futter vorbeikam. Bei dem angetrübten Wasser vorgestern brauchten sie keinen Schutz unter dem Treibgut suchen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, die Gehle ist schon manchmal nicht schlecht  Wundert mich aber das die gebissen haben. Das Wasser ist ja total braun momentan. Warste schon mal auf der anderen Seite beim Wald? Da stehen zumindest im Sommer auch mal etwas größere Döbel und Aland...teilweise sicher 40cm oder etwas mehr, was für den Bach ja schon sehr gut ist.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du weißt natürlich wieder haargenau, wo ich war. :q

Am Dienstag war es auch schon ziemlich braun, aber die Strömung war noch sehr schwach, da hatte ich selbst mit der 0,3g-Pose keine Probleme. Schätze die Würmer haben gut Radau gemacht unter Wasser und bei der sachten Strömung konnten die Fische sie so ganz gut orten. Mittwoch war ich nochmal kurz hin und bin sofort wieder umgedreht, da wäre ohne dickes Grundblei nichts gegangen.

Die Waldseite kenne ich auch. Die hat mir vor 15 Jahren mal nen 45er Döbel gebracht. Ich meine, in einem Jahr dort sogar mal nen Karpfen gesehen zu haben, damals hab ich noch fast nur da geangelt.

Kennst du den kleinen Tümpel auf der Feld-Seite, der mit der Gehle in Verbindung steht? Weißt du, ob der offiziell mit zur Gehle und damit zum Verein gehört?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei so Bedingungen schon lutscherpose probiert tobias?


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nein, bisher hab ich mit Lutscherposen noch gar keine Erfahrung. An der Stelle macht sie aber auch wenig Sinn. Bei dem Gumpen handelt es sich um ein befestigtes Vorbecken zu einem Düker und bei Hochwasser ist das komplette Ding stark durchspült, ruhige Stellen gibt es da nicht. Daher wandern die Fische wahrscheinlich die 10m stromauf oder stromab und stellen sich zwischen den gefluteten Bäumen und Büschen unter. Angeln macht dann also generell wenig Sinn dort.

Was wären denn die Vorteile einer Lutscherpose gegenüber einer herkömmlichen Pose?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du weißt natürlich wieder haargenau, wo ich war. :q
> 
> Am Dienstag war es auch schon ziemlich braun, aber die Strömung war noch sehr schwach, da hatte ich selbst mit der 0,3g-Pose keine Probleme. Schätze die Würmer haben gut Radau gemacht unter Wasser und bei der sachten Strömung konnten die Fische sie so ganz gut orten. Mittwoch war ich nochmal kurz hin und bin sofort wieder umgedreht, da wäre ohne dickes Grundblei nichts gegangen.
> 
> Die Waldseite kenne ich auch. Die hat mir vor 15 Jahren mal nen 45er Döbel gebracht. Ich meine, in einem Jahr dort sogar mal nen Karpfen gesehen zu haben, damals hab ich noch fast nur da geangelt.
> 
> Kennst du den kleinen Tümpel auf der Feld-Seite, der mit der Gehle in Verbindung steht? Weißt du, ob der offiziell mit zur Gehle und damit zum Verein gehört?



Bei der Beschreibung konnte es fast nur die Gehle sein  Der kleine Tümpel um die Kurve rum nah der Stelle mit dem Pflanzenteppich? 

Der hat glaub nur bei hohem Wasserstand eine Verbindung zum Bach und ist sonst total flach. Hab da mal reingeschaut, aber war nichts drin. Angeln könnte man da vermutlich. Wird sicher keinem gehören und wenn eine Verbindung zum Bach da ist darf man doch glaube ich da immer angeln. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht...


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, grade eben nochmal für eine gute Stunde an der Stelle gewesen. Der Wasserstand war wieder deutlich niedriger als am Mittwoch, wenn auch immer noch etwas höher als Dienstag. Gleiches Spiel: Feine Pose, Wurm, reintreiben lassen. Ein paar Fische haben auch tatsächlich wieder zugeschnappt, aber haken konnte ich keinen davon. Nach dem Anschlag hat es jedesmal eine Sekunde gezuppelt und dann war wieder Ruhe. Ich hab vermutet, dass meine Würmer zu groß waren, und bin dann von Dendrobena auf Mistwurm umgestiegen, aber da wollten die Fische garnicht mehr. Nach dem Wechsel zurück auf Dendrobena gab es wieder zwei Bisse, die aber wieder nicht hingen. Ich werd mir demnächst wohl tatsächlich endlich eine Wurmzucht bauen, dann hab ich immer ausreichend Würmer in allen möglichen Größen parat.

Obwohl ich erhöht stehe und mit der Strömung eigentlich kein Problem habe beim Posenangeln, ist mir direkt klar geworden, was ich mit einer Lutscherpose noch für Möglichkeiten gehabt hätte. Kommt direkt auf die Einkaufsliste.

Kurz vor Schluss fing dann noch ein Barsch oder Hecht an zu rauben. Zum Glück hatte ich extra eine Spinnrute mit dabei für den Fall der Fälle. Leider hatte ich meine Köderbox nach dem letzten Einsatz zum Trocknen aufs Aquarium gestellt und da stand sie auch immernoch. #c Also Sachen gepackt und ab nach Hause. Trotzdem wieder sehr lehrreich gewesen.Fürs nächste mal habe ich schon ein/zwei neue Ideen, mal schauen.




D1985 schrieb:


> Bei der Beschreibung konnte es fast nur die Gehle sein  Der kleine Tümpel um die Kurve rum nah der Stelle mit dem Pflanzenteppich?
> 
> Der hat glaub nur bei hohem Wasserstand eine Verbindung zum Bach und ist sonst total flach. Hab da mal reingeschaut, aber war nichts drin. Angeln könnte man da vermutlich. Wird sicher keinem gehören und wenn eine Verbindung zum Bach da ist darf man doch glaube ich da immer angeln. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht...



Genau der Tümpel. Dass er sehr flach ist weiß ich, aber bei Hochwasser wäre das ja ein toller Rückzugsort für die Fische - vorrausgesetzt sie ziehen aus dem Vorbecken erstmal die 15m stromauf zu der Verbindung. Probieren wollte ich das dadrin schon immer mal. Grundsätzlich dürfen überflutete Bereiche ja mit beangelt werden, aber das ist ja eigentlich ein kleiner eigenständiger Tümpel, keine reine Überflutungsfläche, deswegen hab ich es bisher immer gelassen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tobias - danke für den Bericht! 
Interessant auch die Vorliebe der Gehle-Spezies für Dendrobenas - man steckt eben nicht drin in so einem Fisch-Kopf...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Was wären denn die Vorteile einer Lutscherpose gegenüber einer herkömmlichen Pose?



Man hat, so die Theorie, mehr kontrolle über die Drift bei leichteren Posen. Habe zwei sauteure cralusso feststellströmungslutscherposen in meiner Box aber irgendwie hat es sich bisher nie ergeben dass ich ihnen das vertrauen geschenkt habe-  deswegen hoffe ich auf einen Spezi der mich motiviert und springe vei jeden Bericht mit Posen in starker Strömung drauf an wie ein räudiger Straßenköter auf eine läufige Dalmatineerunde


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,

 Würden Lutscherposen eigentlich grundsätzlich auch an einer Rollenrute mit verzögerter Schnurfreigabe funktionieren können, oder sind die tatsächlich nur an der Unberingten zu gebrauchen? Ist doch irgendwas mit dem tragflächenprinzip, mein ich (Kopfkratz)?
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man hat, so die Theorie, mehr kontrolle über die Drift bei leichteren Posen. Habe zwei sauteure cralusso feststellströmungslutscherposen in meiner Box aber irgendwie hat es sich bisher nie ergeben dass ich ihnen das vertrauen geschenkt habe-  deswegen hoffe ich auf einen Spezi der mich motiviert und springe vei jeden Bericht mit Posen in starker Strömung drauf an wie ein räudiger Straßenköter auf eine läufige Dalmatineerunde



Jetzt fühl ich mich ein wenig benutzt und beschmutzt  Aber wenn ich dazu komme, mir eine zu besorgen (mein Händler vor Ort hat sowas mit Sicherheit nicht) und zu testen, dann berichte ich hier selbstverständlich. Ich erhoffe mir von den Dingern unter meinen Bedingungen, dass ich die Pose dann stationär im fängigen Bereich stehen lassen kann, ohne dass sie sich durch die Strömung schräg stellt. Da sich der beangelbare und wirklich fängige Bereich nur auf ca 2m Länge direkt vor dem Dükerrohr befindet, sind die Driften mit der normalen Pose ziemlich kurz. Ich erhoffe mir mehr Erfolg, wenn der Köder längere Zeit am Stück im Wasser ist und ich durch das ständige Rausheben und wieder einsetzen nicht soviel Hektik da reinbringe.



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> Würden Lutscherposen eigentlich grundsätzlich auch an einer Rollenrute mit verzögerter Schnurfreigabe funktionieren können, oder sind die tatsächlich nur an der Unberingten zu gebrauchen? Ist doch irgendwas mit dem tragflächenprinzip, mein ich (Kopfkratz)?
> hg
> Minimax



Meines Wissens ist das Prinzip der Lutscherposen nur, dass sie durch ihre schmale Form nicht soviel Angriffsfläche für die Strömung bieten und so zum einen stabiler in der Srömung stehen und zum anderen deutlich sensibler die Bisse anzeigen als eine Pose, die durch die Strömung schräg im Wasser steht. Ich verstehe aber, was du mit dem Tragflächenprinzip meinst, sehr interessanter Gedanke. Sowas könne ich an unserem anderen Flüsschen super gebrauchen. Das schreit nach basteln. Warum auch mit einfachen Posen in den Posenbau einsteigen, wenn es gleich was ganz neues sein darf. |rolleyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Konstruiert wurden die Lutscherposen wohl für „Stippen”, aber ich vermute, daß sie auch an beringten Ruten gut einsetzbar sind. Aber wohl am besten nicht verzögert treibend, sondern stationär. Sonst könnte (nur Theorie) die Gefahr des Querschlagens bestehen, sobald die Bremswirkung mal kurz ausfällt.
An kleinen Flüßchen oder auf kurze Distanz geht das bestimmt prima mit einer „normalen Matchrute”, eine typischerweise längere Bolo-Rute ist sicher nahezu perfekt (weil sich mit ihr der Einsatz-Radius erweitert).
Probiert hab ich so ein Ding noch nie...


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Sache mit dem Tragflächeneffekt hat mir grad keine Ruhe gelassen. Hier gibt es ganz unten die "Weiter-raus-Pose" ist nicht ganz das gleiche Prinzip wie bei einer Tragfläche, eher wie bei einem Drachen, aber der Effekt ist letztendlich der gleiche: Die Pose wird etwas Richtung Flussmitte getragen und landet so nicht am eigenen Ufer, wenn stationär geangelt wird.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für den Bericht!

Jetzt zu meinem Angeln 2018 Teil 2!

Weser ist ja nunmal leider nicht! Also ging es wieder an den Vereinsteich.

Erstmal etwas angefüttert und los ging es! Nach etwa 3min. bimmelte das verdammte Handy auch noch, keine Zeit!!! Naja mal schauen wer es dann ist? Oh, unser Sportwart, was der wohl will? Während des Gesprächs natürlich schon der erste Biss! Pose zog schön seitlich weg, Anhieb, Hänger! Wie Hänger, naja wohl einen Ast erwischt unter Wasser! Bist Du noch dran, hörte ich es leise aus dem Handy, ach so er war ja noch dran! Gespräch war dann auch bald zu Ende!!! So jetzt konnten die Fischis ja kommen! Kurz darauf wieder ein Biss und wieder gehangen, wie jetzt! Nichts kein Widerstand einfach ein Hänger. War aber doch eindeutig ein Biss vorher! Verdammt!!! Na toll, hatte ich wohl einen abgebrochenen Weidenastplatz erwischt und gefüttert!!! Na dann etwa 2m weiter nochmal neu gefüttert. Auch dort gab es recht bald einen Biss, Anhieb, und? Och nöö! Mal wieder ein Karpfen, dem ich nicht wirklich was entgegen setzen konnte, in die Ufervegetation wollte ich ihn auch nicht lassen, dabei ist dann der Haken aufgebogen, auch gut so! Das passierte dann noch 2x, so das ich mir schon überlegte, doch etwas gröberes Kaliber aufzulegen! Aber Karpfen ist nicht gerade mein Zielfisch! Das die aber so auf diese 2 Maden abfahren!!! Der Spuk war dann auch vorbei, aber komplett. Weniges nachfüttern, etwas an der Tiefe ändern nichts brachte auch nur noch einen Biss!!! Das ganze ging dann knapp 1,5h so! Ich hatte mich schon auf das "Schneidern" eingestellt, plötzlich, das Licht wurde schon etwas dürftig, tat sich doch noch was an der Pose, Anhieb, leichtes gezuppel eines ca. 15cm Fischis, doch an der Oberfläche ging er ab, verdammt, das auch noch!!! Eigentlich wollte ich ja schon aufhören, aber so ...! Nochmal neue Maden dran und sofort wieder ein Biss, ins Leere,...!!! Maden waren noch in Ordnung, wieder rein! Wieder ein Biss, Anhieb, oh guter Widerstand, Karpfen? Nein so stark zog es nun auch nicht, na jetzt aber drannbleiben!!! An der Oberfläche konnte ich dann eine gute Brasse erkennen, die auch den Weg in den Kescher fand!!! Hurra, da war ja dann doch noch mein "Einer"!!! Mit 40cm sehr schön!!! Hab aber auch drum gekämpft!!! 

Aber warum 1,5h gar nichts ging und dann in 5min 3 Bisse? Kann doch nur sein, das die Fischis noch im Teich umherziehen!?! 

Grüße Mario


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri zur tollen Winterbrasse!

Vielleicht hatten die Karpfen deinen Platz ja schon leergeräumt und das wenige Nachfüttern brauchte dann eine Weile, bis die Fische wieder auf deinen Platz aufmerksam wurden?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Tobias!

Ich glaube eher, das die Karpfen einfach zu viel "Unruhe" am Platz verursacht haben!?! 

Es war halt komisch, das es anfangs einige Bisse gab. Bei den ersten 2 Bissen weis ich ja nichtmal was es war! Und dann am Ende in sehr kurzer Zeit nochmal welche! Das Bild hab ich gegen 16.25 Uhr gemacht, da war es schon recht duster. Die anderen Bisse gab es von 13.50 bis 15.00 Uhr. Es war auch durchgehend "ein" Wetter. Bewölkt zwar, fast windstill, ohne Regen! Also da kann es auch nicht dran gelegen haben.

Was auch noch etwas auffiel, das es anfangs eigentlich keine Aktivitäten an der Wasseroberfläche gab. Je düsterer es wurde, gab es auch mal an der Oberfläche einzelne Ringe, zwar nicht direkt in meiner Nähe, aber halt Aktivität!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Können die Karpfen gewesen sein, müssen aber nicht.

Wäre auch möglich das sich da Meister Esox eingefunden hat und ne Weile auf Lauer lag.
Grad jetzt, wo er kaum noch Deckung hat mangels Kraut, sind Ansammlungen von Beutefischen (die durchs Futter angezogen werden) wie Magnete für Hechte und recht einfache Beute.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario - Petri! Schöner Bericht, da war man praktisch mit am Wasser.
Die Sache mit den Karpfen kenn ich: ist immer ein Spagat zwischen dem Wunsch, „fein” zu fischen, und dem Wissen um das Risiko, das man damit eingeht.
Die Beobachtung, daß die (sichtbare) Fischaktivität mit der Dämmerung einsetzt, kann ich bestätigen, hab ich sehr häufig erlebt im späten Dezember.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Georg und Andi!!!

Das ist auch mit ein Grund, das ich nicht so gerne am Vereinsteich sitze!!! Da gibt es halt zu viel Ufervegetation und halt auch mal abgebrochenes Buschwerk oder ähnliches. An der Weser hab ich mit dem "Geschirr" eigentlich keine Probleme, gut Karpfen gibt es so gut wie nicht, aber dafür halt gute Barben, nur die kann ich "laufen" lassen, da es so gut wie keine Hindernisse gibt! Im Vereinsteich gibt es halt die Randbereiche mit dem (abgestorbenen) Schilf. Gehen sie erstmal in diese Richtung, keine Chance, die zu "Bremsen"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haha, ich angele ja bevorzugt an kleinen, zugewachsenen Gewässern. Bestenfalls gibt es ein paar "saubere” Areale, wo die Hängergefahr eher gering ist, aber das vergangene Jahr war sicherlich bislang mein Rekordjahr in Sachen „Äste” aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Hab leider ein paar Karpfen (vielleicht war auch ne richtig gute Schleie dabei) im Unterwasserdschungel verloren, aber man lernt ja dazu.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute im Angelladen auf der Suche nach Vorfachmaterial, das gewünschte hatten sie trotz Riesenauswahl leider nicht. Bin bei sehr dünnen Fluorocarbon-Schnüren hängengeblieben. Wußte gar nicht, daß es FC bis runter zu 0,10mm gibt.
Fischt jemand von Euch FC-Schnur als Vorfach? Positive oder negative Erfahrungen?


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja 0.08 bei 0.12 Maxima auf der feinen Wagglerrute, und 0.10 FC Vorfach aufwärts und 0.18 zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur (ist sehr steif) beim Sliderfischen mit 0.20 Hauptschnur um Tüxel zu vermeiden....

Soll ja unsichtbar sein für die Fischis.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Ja 0.08 bei 0.12 Maxima auf der feinen Wagglerrute, und 0.10 FC Vorfach aufwärts und 0.18 zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur (ist sehr steif) beim Sliderfischen mit 0.20 Hauptschnur um Tüxel zu vermeiden....
> 
> Soll ja unsichtbar sein für die Fischis.



Danke für die Info! Hab die Schnur beim Händler mal befingert, fand sie (0,10mm Akashi Take Ferrari oder so) recht steif und hab sie nicht gekauft, weil ich unsicher war, ob ich mit ihr einen sauberen Plättchenhaken-Knoten hinbekomme.
Werd sie das nächste Mal doch einsacken und einfach probieren.

Hatte im Dezember probehalber auch mal sehr kurze FC-Vorfächer am Method-Korb probiert, da war mir das Material (0,225mm) aber doch zu steif.

PS: Schön zu lesen, daß noch jemand hier Maxima nutzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist die Maxima nicht sowas wie der Gildstandard unter den Friedfischspezies? Ich bin bei der einfachen Stroft Mono hängen geblieben. Hat mich einfach überzeugt und da neige ich eher nicht zu Experimenten wenn ich erstmal einer Komponente vertraue.
FC als Vorfachmaterial vermag ich mir kaum vorzustellen - fühlt sich dass dann wie ummanteltes Sevenstrand an?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe einst (kurz nach meinem Neueinstieg) als Zwischenschritt zwischen gekauften Vorfächern und Stroft durchgebunden eine Zeitlang mit Vorfächern hieraus geangelt:
:mv1B3ByZFty7FhkV3zQLW4g" target="_blank">https://www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-Power-Pro-Ice-Fluorocarbon-Icefishing-line-25m/182372446123?epid=2088717931&hash=item2a763eafab:m:mv1B3ByZFty7FhkV3zQLW4g

Die Götter mögen wissen warum, ich glaube ich hab nur dünne Schnur auf kleinen Spulen gesehen. Irgendwann hab ichs gelassen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die "natürliche" Präsentation des Köders eher durch bebleiungsschema und Hakengröße- und Gewicht erreicht wird als durch die immer noch diskutierte "Unsichtbarkeit" von Fluoro.
Man soll auch nicht vergessen, dass wir mit unseren dünnen Friedfischvorfächern in punkto Geschmeidigkeit und (Un)Sichtbarkeit ohnehin ganz gut aufgestellt sind, unabhängig von Mono, Fluoro oder speziellen Herstellern. Weiss jemand, ob in ausländischen Wettbewerbs Stipperkreisen Fluoro eine Rolle spielt? Die Jungs tüfteln und feilen ja viel.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Alex, ja, die Maxima ist eine klassische Friedfischschnur. Bayer Perlon ist auch so eine legendäre Schnur. Relativ viel Dehnung und moderates Tragkraft-/Durchmesser-Verhältnis.
Die Stroft wollte ich mir als Vorfachmaterial holen, war aber wie geschrieben nicht im Bestand des großen Angelladens.

Bei normal langen Vorfächern kann ich mir dünne FC durchaus vorstellen, sehe da Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber einer normalen Schnur. Hab aber wie gesagt noch gar keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Minimax, einige Briten-Experten verwenden FC offenbar ganz gerne, aber da weiß man nie so genau, ob da auch Marketing mit im Spiel ist (also zu den Stippern kann ich nix sagen, mein Fokus liegt da eher bei den „ledgernden” Leuten).

Die kommenden Tage (mal sehen, obs am WE klappt, sonst Anfang der Woche) werd ich noch mal mit konventioneller Schnur als Vorfachmaterial fischen. Wird langsam Zeit für den ersten Fisch im Jahre 2018...


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Soweit mir bekannt ist, spielt Fluorocarbonschnur beim Stippen und Feedern eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, da sie zum einen sehr steif ist und eine im Vergleich zu Monocarbon deutlich geringere Tragkraft hat, was natürlich besonders bei den geringen Durchmessern unter 12er zum Tragen kommt.
Die Maxima wird gern von Feederanglern als Schlagschnur genommen, ansonsten ist sie eher wenig im Gebrauch meines Wissens. 
Bei der Stroft ist zu bedenken, dass der reale Durchmesser etwa 0,02 mm über der Angabe auf der Packung liegt, eine 0,08er ist also eine 0,10er ( hat mal ein Freund mit einem Präzisionsmessgerät überprüft, außerdem gab es mal einen Test in einer Angelzeitschruft dazu), trotzdem nutze ich sie als Hauptschnur ganz gern. Allerdings weisen auch Schnüre anderer Anbieter Abweichungen auf.
Ich nutze sehr gern Schnur von Preston als Vorfach, da eine hohe Tragkraft und gute Geschmeidigkeit vorhanden ist.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Ukel, danke für Dein Feedback. Als Hauptschnur nutze ich beim Friedfischen eigentlich nur klassische Schnüre (relativ viel Dehnung, wenig Tragkraft per Durchmesser). Also zum Beispiel die alte Daiwa Sensor in 4lbs/1,8kg bei etwa 0,205mm Durchmesser fürs Ledgern mit alten Ruten und Rollen (wegen den alten Drahtringen). Und meistens fische ich die Hauptschnur bis zum Haken durch oder nutze relativ weiche modernere Schnur für die Vorfächer, zum Beispiel Sufix Magic Touch in 0,12 oder 0,14mm.
Zu den Hauptschnüren hab ich unbedingtes Vertrauen, zum Vorfachmaterial etwas weniger. Deshalb wollte ich im Vorfachbereich mal etwas anderes ausprobieren.
Sachen von Preston müßte ich bestellen, genau wie die WAKU-Schnüre.

Wo ich mir die steife FC-Schnur ganz gut vorstellen kann ist zum einen bei längeren Vorfächern und auch bei manchen Montagen, wo eine steifere Schnur evtl. weniger Tüdel verursacht (Heli-Rig oder ähnliches).

Hatte wie geschrieben mal ein sehr kurzes FC-Vorfach am Method-Korb probiert und da hat das Material mir zu viel „Federkraft” gehabt. 

Ab und an wundere ich mich, wie fein die Briten selbst an „wilden” Gewässern fischen - hier ist ein Beispiel: https://www.cadencefishing.co.uk/20...anal-bream-with-the-cadence-cr10-1-10ft-wand/
(ist natürlich werblich, aber die 2lb-Maxima als Hauptschnur hat mich schon erstaunt).
Grüße aus Rostock, Georg.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

edit: entschuldigt bitte die unleserliche Zeilentrennung

 Moin Jungs,
@Mario vielen Dank für den spannenden Bericht. Der Wechsel von Beiss- und Flautephasen liest sich in der Tat so, als würden die
Fische noch ziehen truppweise am Rand entlang- und soo kalt ists ja doch noch nicht, wasser war bei mir zuletzt mindestens 7grad.
Ich glaube da hast Du recht.
An einem ähnlichen (?) Teich mit gutem Karpfenbestand in meiner Gegend läufts ähnlich: Entweder es beist relativ hochfrequent oder
garnicht, egal was man versucht. Da sind übrigens exakt 2 Maden auch der Bringer auf Karpfen, während größere Köder sowie Boillies, 
Pellets etc. versagen. Ein Haken, der auch in kleinen Größen gegen Aufbiegen gefeit ist, ist übrigens der Drennan Carbon Feeder. 
An einem 14er konnte ich einst einen gut 7kg Karpfen landen, seitdem ist mein vertrauen grenzenlos.
@ Kochtopf Ja, zu den Posen. Bei starker Strömung ist die erste Lösung, die Tragkraft, ruhig drastisch zu erhöhen, 4-6g oder mehr sind da schonmal gefordert.
Das hilft zumindest sie etwas besser in der Spur zu halten, und so kann man auch mittels langer Rute viel Schnur aus dem Wasser halten ohne die Pose gleich wieder heranzuziehen. Dünne (=leichte) Schnur vorausgesetzt.
Man kann ja solch schwere Posen auch noch fein ausbleien, wenn man verzögert sogar überbleien. Und schließlich beissen die Fische bei
solchen Bedingungen ja auch tendenziell herzhafter. Ich nutze bei starker, gleichmäßigerStrömung diese umgekehrt konischen Boloposen mit
deutlicher Schulter (wichtig, glaube ich) und langer feiner Stabantenne. Bei Turbulenzen muss dann was mit dicker sichtiger Antenne ran.
Bei den Lutscherposen dachte ich genau an die Weiterrauspose die Tobias verlinkt hat, mit asymmetrischer Öse bzw. gekrümmten
Körper. Ich habs nie Auprobiert, aber hatte immer die Vision, wie meine Montage wie von Zauberhand diagonal über den Fluss
aufs andere Ufer zusegelt, direkt unter die überhängenden Bäume zu Mr. Chub.. Wär grade fürs Angeln mit der Pin toll.
Auch das wird mal getestet. 
@Geomas und Ukel: Ich habe meine Schnursuchbewegeungen für Schnüre unter 0,18 (Posen/leichtes ledgern)ja schon lange mit der Stroft 
abgeschlossen, allerdings finde ich sie in Stärken über 0,20 für viel zu steif. Da hab ich eigentlich gar keinen ausgeprägten 
Schnurgeschmack mehr und müssste mich mal orientieren. Ich nutz da relativ planlos irgendwelche Schnüre. Abriebfest 
und dehnungsarm wäre glaube ich zweckmässig, tragkräfte sind in dem Bereich ja ohnehin alle astronomisch. Sinkend wär auch gut.
Als Vorfachmaterial nutz ich da weiterhin die GTM. Ins Grundangeln muss ich mich jetzt mal reinfuchsen- wie in so vieles..
im mom. bin ich leider nicht in der Lage ans Wasser zu kommen, dashalb Petri an alle, die es raus schaffen-
die Bedingungen sind ja garnicht so übel. 
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Geomas,
Was mich erstaunt, ist die geringe Tragkraft der Daiwa Sensor, 1,8 kg bei 0,205 mm Durchmesser. Das könntest du auch mit einer 0,12er oder 0,14er haben, die dann geschmeidiger ist und weniger Strömungswiderstand bietet. Oder warum nimmst du genau die? 
Die Sufix-Schnur hatte beim damaligen Test in der Angelzeitschruft übrigens mit am besten abgeschnitten. 
Ich komme ansonsten auch gut mit der Stroft hin, andere finden sie nicht so gut, ist oft Ansichtssache. 
Dein Link zum englischen Bericht ist interessant, ich habe eine ähnlich weiche Feederrute, die Fox Envoy Kanal 12 ft, ein Sahnestück für die feine Winterangelei mit dem Körbchen, zeigt jeden feinsten Biss an. Aber mit einer 2lbs- Schnur habe ich die noch nicht gefischt, ist schon eine extrem feine Schnur dafür.
Grüße aus Hannover, Andreas


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

4lbs bei 0,18 bis 0,20 ist vollkommrn im Rahmen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Mr. Minimax!

Auch für den Tip mit den Haken, aber mir ist das schon recht so!!! Ist mir jedenfalls lieber als abreißen! Beim nächsten mal werde ich mal eine stärkere Rute und größerem Köder probieren, neben der "normalen". Sollten allerdings die Karpfen vermehrt auf die 2 Maden gehen, werde ich mir halt doch was anderes einfallen lassen müssen!

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Ukel oder Andreas,
die Sensor ist eine sehr altmodische Schnur. Eben mit konservativer Tragkraftangabe - im Gegensatz zu den optimistischen Angaben manch anderer Schnüre.
Ich fische ja oft alte Ruten mit Drahtringen und auch alte Röllchen, die teilweise keine oder nur mittelprächtig laufende Schnurlaufröllchen haben - deshalb die robuste Schnur. Zudem fische ich überwiegend auf kurze Distanz und eher selten in der Strömung.
Es gibt übrigens auch andere aktuell angebotene Schnüre mit ähnlich „schwachen” Tragkraftangaben. Die relativ neue Dragline von Guru - 4lbs bei 0,20mm oder 6lbs bei 0,25mm. Dem Konzept nach auch eine robuste Schnur.
Für eine moderne Picker (noch nicht in meinem Bestand) würd ich definitiv eine dünne Hightech-Schnur wie die Stroft GTM oder eine andere Neuzeit-Qualitätsschnur nehmen.

Viele Grüße aus Rostock, Georg.
Die Wagglerruten nutz ich aktuell mit Maxima oder Sufix Match Specialist oder so. Da ist die Stroft (oder eben vergleichbar moderne Schnur) auch auf meinem Radar.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke Mr. Minimax!
> 
> Auch für den Tip mit den Haken, aber mir ist das schon recht so!!! Ist mir jedenfalls lieber als abreißen! Beim nächsten mal werde ich mal eine stärkere Rute und größerem Köder probieren, neben der "normalen". Sollten allerdings die Karpfen vermehrt auf die 2 Maden gehen, werde ich mir halt doch was anderes einfallen lassen müssen!
> 
> Grüße Mario




Hi Mario, 
an Teichen, an denen ich Karpfenbesuch bekam, bin ich dann zu kräftigerem Gerät gewechselt, jedenfalls an den „verdächtigen” Angelstellen.
Wenn der Karpfen nach rechts in die Teichmitte abgeschoben ist, hatte ich noch gute Chancen auch mit feinem Gerät. Ist er nach links ins Rohr weg, war das Rennen gelaufen.
Prinzipiell bevorzuge ich stabilere Haken in eher kleinen Ausführungen. Der von Minimax empfohlene Carbon Feeder ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.

Auf Deinen nächsten Bericht vom Vereinsteich freut sich
Georg.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bewundere euch ja dafür dass ihr eure Vorfächer selber bindet, mir als Grobmotoriker (heisst coarse nicht grob?) Ist das zu mühselig... Ich schwöre auf fertig gebundene von Owner, Sensas und Gamakatsu, bisher hat nie ein Knoten nachgegeben, dafür ist ein Owner Barbenhaken Gr. 10 (ich glaube 22er oder 25er Stärke) im Bogen im Maul eines riiiiiieeeeesigen Grasers gebrochen. Selbst wenn man die 30%-der-ungefangene-Fisch-ist-der-Größte Bonus abzieht war er ein ordentlicher Kaventsmann, ich weiss noch wie mein Kescherkumpel "Bremse lösen!" schrie bevor der Graser in klassischer Grasermanier völlig durchdrehte. Bei der zweiten Flucht brach der Haken, ich lies die Rute nach dem einholen in den Halter sinken und musste mich erstmal setzen, war das doch mein erster Run überhaupt.

Manchmal sind die prägendsten Fische die, die man nicht fängt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Alex, hab 2017 gelegentlich auch mit „Fertig-Vorfächern” geangelt. Mit eher durchwachsenen Ergebnissen, also genau wie mit den selbstgeknüpften Vorfächern ;-)
Hatte allerdings auch kleine „Fertigvorfach-Haken”, die frisch aus dem Mäppchen so stumpf waren, daß ich beim besten Willen keine Made anködern konnte, ohne sie zu zerquetschen.

Hatte 1 gebrochenen Haken (Korum) und zwei aufgebogene (Drennan Sweetcorn + Wide Gape Specialist), alle drei beim Hängerlösen.

Schöne und zugleich auch traurige Story vom Graser. Von denen hatte ich noch nie einen am Band.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte letztes Jahr welche von Browning zum Feedern. Leider haben sich gleich mehrere (trotz nachziehen) am Knoten gelöst. Warum es passiert ist weiß ich nicht, habe aber paar gute Fische deshalb verloren.

Seitdem binde ich nurnoch selbst, sei es zum Feedern, Method Feedern oder auf Karpfen ( erst vor kurzem mit angefangen selbst zu binden)  und habe keinen Fisch verloren. Letzter Fisch war ein 6 kg schuppi auf 16er drennan  an der lightfeeder. Hat zwar etwas länger gedauert aber hatte noch nie so Adrenalin  habe nicht damit gerechnet den mit selbstgebundenem feinen vorfach zu landen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na dann noch ein nachträgliches Petri, Xianeli! 

Vorteil beim Selbstbinden sehe ich 2: - man hat mehr Auswahl, kann nach Herzenslust Schnüre und Haken kombinieren.
Und man kann den Schuldigen auf kurzem Weg ermitteln, wenn sich doch mal ein Knoten löst ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Pfff, aber anstrengend ist es schon, Vorfächer selbst zu binden. Habe gerade Ewigkeiten damit zugebracht, eine dünne und superweiche Geflochtene durch das Öhr eines 18er Häkchens zu fädeln, und zwar gleich doppelt (Palomarknoten). 

Fix und fertig wäre noch geprahlt, sollte ich meinen Zustand beschreiben.

Schönen Sonntag allerseits, Georg.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Pfff, aber anstrengend ist es schon, Vorfächer selbst zu binden. Habe gerade Ewigkeiten damit zugebracht, eine dünne und superweiche Geflochtene durch das Öhr eines 18er Häkchens zu fädeln, und zwar gleich doppelt (Palomarknoten).
> 
> Fix und fertig wäre noch geprahlt, sollte ich meinen Zustand beschreiben.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag allerseits, Georg.



Aargh, jedwede Knoten mit geflochtener zu schlagen, ist eine nervenzermürbende Angelegenheit- natürlich mit ausnahme von Tüddelproduktion, dafür hab ich ein Händchen..
 18er an Geflochtener hört sich nach nem interessanten Spezialeinsatz an..

 Vor einigen Monaten hab ich mal das Mäppchen vergessen und musste mir dann in einem schnaufschaukelnden Regionalexpress ne kleine Auswahl an Methodhaarvorfächern binden. Als der Angelkumpel mich vom Bahnsteig abholte, war ich völlig fertig.
 Gefangen hab ich dann auf Pose...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich will mal feinstmöglich „methoden”. Plan ist eine einzelne Made am 7cm-Vorfach + kleinster Method-Korb.

Anfang kommender Woche soll es kalt, aber sonnig und trocken werden. Da werd ich es wohl mal probieren am Fluß nebenan.

Mit klammen Fingern geht bei mir in Sachen Knoten NIX, deshalb bleibt in der kalten Jahreszeit typischerweise das Vorfachmaterial zu Hause. Und meine Augen lassen auch nach, verdammtes Altern ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Augen sind so das einzige, was an mir wirklich gut funktioniert, allerdings haben sie eine kleine Funktionsstörung was feine Posenantennen angeht.
 Andrerseits kann ich mit ihnen auch bei schlechtem Licht im Winter immer noch sehr gut die elfenbeinweissen, krallenhaften und unbeweglichen Greifwerkzeuge, die einst im Sommer meine Hände waren erkennen...

 Im Winter bei Grundmontagen greif ich auf fertige Vorfächer zurück- und ein Totalverlust einer feinen Posenmontage bei Tüddel oder Hänger kann das Aus für die Methode an dem Angeltag bedeuten. Neuknüpfen kann mit Aufwärmphasen bis zu 20min in Anspruch nehmen: Hände sind echt meine Achillesferse.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich will mal feinstmöglich „methoden”. Plan ist eine einzelne Made am 7cm-Vorfach + kleinster Method-Korb.



Aber ansonsten schon richtig Method, mit Selbsthakprinzip _en miniature_, sozusagen?
Versprichst Du Dir die Lösung eines spezifischen Problems, oder willst Du einfach mal die Grenze der Methode ausloten?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten schon richtig Method, mit Selbsthakprinzip _en miniature_, sozusagen?
> Versprichst Du Dir die Lösung eines spezifischen Problems, oder willst Du einfach mal die Grenze der Methode ausloten?



Ja, Selbsthakmethode und punktgenaues Anfüttern so fein es geht. Will mal einen Weißfisch damit überlisten. Bin aber ein Spielkind, irgendwelche Sachen auszuprobieren ist so'n Tick von mir.

Ich lese/sehe viel zu viel Artikel oder Videos von unseren Freunden auf der Insel, da entwickeln sich im Sessel permanent neue Wünsche oder Ideen...

Leseempfehlung: Jeff Hatts Blog, hier zu finden: http://idlersquest.blogspot.de/2012/01/my-way-with-bread.html
auch so ein Denkanstoß für mich


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr nett der Link. Die getrockneten Scheiben am Haar werde ich definitiv testen. Schnell gemacht, billig und bestimmt fängiger als Pellets oder ähnliches. 

Bin mittlerweile oft mit leichten Method Körben unterwegs. Feedere meist anfangs normal und wenn ich merke der Platz ist gut besucht Wechsel ich auf Methodfeeder. Hat bisher immer super funktioniert für dicke Rotaugen, Brassen und Karpfen. Vereinzelt auch mal ne Schleie, allerdings nicht am Spot sondern abseits Ufernah


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ bin über das genaue Vorgehen mit dem kleinsten Method-Korb noch unsicher. Muß erstmal die Fische orten. Keine Ahnung, wo die sich momentan herumtreiben. Vielleicht werd ich mit einer leichten Wagglermontage die in meinen Augen interessanten Stellen abklappern und nach ein, zwei Bissen auf die Methode wechseln.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aargh, jedwede Knoten mit geflochtener zu schlagen, ist eine nervenzermürbende Angelegenheit- natürlich mit ausnahme von Tüddelproduktion, dafür hab ich ein Händchen..


Deswegen fische ich bei geflochtener ausschließlich mit Noknots; alles andere ist nicht gut für mein Herz. Karpfenvorfächer kaufe ich fertig oder nehme Mono...


> Vor einigen Monaten hab ich mal das Mäppchen vergessen und musste mir dann in einem schnaufschaukelnden Regionalexpress ne kleine Auswahl an Methodhaarvorfächern binden. Als der Angelkumpel mich vom Bahnsteig abholte, war ich völlig fertig.
> Gefangen hab ich dann auf Pose...


Aber gerade bei den kurzen MF Vorfächern müsste doch Mono problemlos gehen? Die  fertigen Feedermasterdinger von Balzer sind auch in Mono oder habe ich nen Denkfehler?

@Georg: willst du die Made dann auftreiben lassen (also imitat oder mit luft vollsaugen lassen) oder einfach im Futter liegen lassen?

Das mit den getrockneten Brotscheiben lässt.mich an die hier denken - bereits gesalzen und aromatisiert-  das könnte DER Bringer an unserem Karpfentümpel sein


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab eine superweiche geflochtene (Drennen Sinkbraid in 6lbs) genommen, weil mein Monomaterial in der gewollten Stärke deutlich steifer ist.
Vermutlich werd ich ne echte Made (tot) als Köder nehmen, da die Gummiimitate zwar superecht aussehen (und für den Fall der Fälle auch mit ans Wasser kommen), aber angeblich von keinem Plötz mit Selbstachtung genommen werden. Andere Fischarten hingegen sollen auf Gummimaden total abgehen ;-)

Ist aber wie gesagt nur eine fixe Idee von mir, will es eben mal probiert haben.

PS: Die von Dir verlinkten Snacks sehen ja super aus, also da können sich ja Angler und Fisch drum kloppen. Wie groß sind die denn?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wäre ne gute Möglichkeit. War da immer zu faul zu ^^ habe meine Montage an die Stelle gelegt an der ich Fisch vermutet habe und während des wartens nach weiteren möglichen Spots in unmittelbarer Nähe ( vom gleichen Platz anwerfbar ) gesucht. Gab es absolut keine Aktion habe ich nach 1 Std gewechselt, ansonsten nach 2. Der Vorteil ist das man mit dem kleinen Feeder nur einen winzigen Futterplatz anlegt der mMn nur ganz minimal lockt und man somit sofort den Spot wechseln kann ohne Angst haben zu müssen das sich die Fische doch dort einfinden und am neuen Platz nix geht. 

Geschneidert habe ich so noch nicht, allerdings unter anderen Wetterbedingungen. Früher Frühling bis später Herbst. Im Winter nur 1x da gab es 2 ü40 Rotaugen bei ner Kurzsession. 
Habe leider den Fehler gemacht und nicht in Socken investiert... Nach 2 Std ging es nach Hause wegen Eisfüßen  

Mit dem Waggler wirst du die Fische vermutlich deutlich schneller finden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wäre ne gute Möglichkeit. War da immer zu faul zu ^^ habe meine Montage an die Stelle gelegt an der ich Fisch vermutet habe und während des wartens nach weiteren möglichen Spots in unmittelbarer Nähe ( vom gleichen Platz anwerfbar ) gesucht. Gab es absolut keine Aktion habe ich nach 1 Std gewechselt, ansonsten nach 2. Der Vorteil ist das man mit dem kleinen Feeder nur einen winzigen Futterplatz anlegt der mMn nur ganz minimal lockt und man somit sofort den Spot wechseln kann ohne Angst haben zu müssen das sich die Fische doch dort einfinden und am neuen Platz nix geht.
> 
> Geschneidert habe ich so noch nicht, allerdings unter anderen Wetterbedingungen. Früher Frühling bis später Herbst. Im Winter nur 1x da gab es 2 ü40 Rotaugen bei ner Kurzsession.
> Habe leider den Fehler gemacht und nicht in Socken investiert... Nach 2 Std ging es nach Hause wegen Eisfüßen
> 
> Mit dem Waggler wirst du die Fische vermutlich deutlich schneller finden.



Ja, ich muß mal sehen. Morgen und am Dienstag hab ich Zeit, es soll ziemlich kalt und klar werden. Kann auch sein, daß ich aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen mit dem Method-Korb direkt die fraglichen Stellen abklappere.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab eine superweiche geflochtene (Drennen Sinkbraid in 6lbs) genommen, weil mein Monomaterial in der gewollten Stärke deutlich steifer ist.


Wie stark ist deine Hauptschnur dabei? 


> Vermutlich werd ich ne echte Made (tot) als Köder nehmen, da die Gummiimitate zwar superecht aussehen (und für den Fall der Fälle auch mit ans Wasser kommen), aber angeblich von keinem Plötz mit Selbstachtung genommen werden. Andere Fischarten hingegen sollen auf Gummimaden total abgehen ;-)


Dem kann ich wiedersprechen, mein zweit größter Flussplötz 2017 ging auf rote Kunstmade und eine echte. Auf zwei echte biss nur die Kinderstube, aber Genosse Dreissigplus hämmerte so aggressiv auf den Köder dass ich die rote Kunstmade entsorgen musste da sie fast abgerissen war. Da ich keine weiteren Kunstmaden dabei hatte behaupte ich mal dass ich nur deswegen hinterher wieder die Kinderstube ausgeräumt habe



> Ist aber wie gesagt nur eine fixe Idee von mir, will es eben mal probiert haben.


Voller Spieltrieb voraus!  so kann großes entstehen! Halte uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden


> PS: Die von Dir verlinkten Snacks sehen ja super aus, also da können sich ja Angler und Fisch drum kloppen. Wie groß sind die denn?


wenn mich mein Erinnerungsvermögen nicht täuscht rangiert die Ø Größe zwischen 50cent und 5 Markstück (die älteren werden sich erinnern)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber gerade bei den kurzen MF Vorfächern müsste doch Mono problemlos gehen? Die fertigen Feedermasterdinger von Balzer sind auch in Mono oder habe ich nen Denkfehler?


 
 hab ich missverständlich geschrieben, ich hab auch mono verwendet. Die Schikane kam durch die ruckelnde Regionalbahnfahrt, wo ich sozusagen auf dem Schoss/aus der Weste mit Hakenbox, Vorfachdispenser, Baitstopps, Klipper etc. hantieren musste, und die Vorfächer noch irgendwie tüddelfrei verstauen musste. Sah bestimmt auch seltsam für die Mitreisenden aus..


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wenn mich mein Erinnerungsvermögen nicht täuscht rangiert die Ø Größe zwischen 50cent und 5 Markstück (die älteren werden sich erinnern)



Ich meine der größte Teil in so einer Packung liegt noch über 5-Markstücken, der Anteil an kleineren ist bei mir immer eher gering gewesen. Aber man kann sich die ja auch etwas zurechtbröseln


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich meine die hier sind kleiner  aber Bröseln schadet nicht  (anfutter?)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um Himmels Willen,

 ist das eine interessante Diskussion! Inspiration und Synergieeffekte zuhauf durch die Beiträge und auch den sehr
 interessanten Link.

 Ich sehe gerade eine winzige, aromatische Methodfutterstelle, korbgroß, und 5-7cm darüber, die berühmte Handbreit, sozusagen auf Augenhöhe, schwebt ein kleiner, heller saftiger Winterköder, sanft spielend an geschmeidigstem Geflecht, der winzige Haken gewichtslos und unsichtbar. Das ist _haute cuisine. _


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie stark ist deine Hauptschnur dabei?
> 
> Dem kann ich wiedersprechen, mein zweit größter Flussplötz 2017 ging auf rote Kunstmade und eine echte. Auf zwei echte biss nur die Kinderstube, aber Genosse Dreissigplus hämmerte so aggressiv auf den Köder dass ich die rote Kunstmade entsorgen musste da sie fast abgerissen war. Da ich keine weiteren Kunstmaden dabei hatte behaupte ich mal dass ich nur deswegen hinterher wieder die Kinderstube ausgeräumt habe
> 
> 
> Voller Spieltrieb voraus!  so kann großes entstehen! Halte uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden
> 
> wenn mich mein Erinnerungsvermögen nicht täuscht rangiert die Ø Größe zwischen 50cent und 5 Markstück (die älteren werden sich erinnern)



Okay, danke fürs Teilen Deiner Erfahrungen!

Also ist die Gummimade noch im Rennen. Hab diverse zur Auswahl, alle von der auftreibenden Fraktion. Hast Du auch rot gefärbte echte Maden gefüttert? 

Generell beabsichtige ich, wegen der klirrenden Kälte (naja, ist relativ, bin aber ne echte Frostbeule) die Gerätschaften incl. Montage so gut es geht im Warmen vorzumontieren und damit ans Wasser zu stapfen (knapp 10Min per pedes, selbst wenn ich an den Ampeln warten muß).

Bin immer noch am überlegen nach der besten Taktik. Muß nicht unbedingt Mini-Method sein, in Frage kommen alternativ auch traditionelle Waggler-Technik, leichtes Feedern mit der Schwinge oder von Hand füttern und dann per Bomb angreifen.
Der Flußabschnitt ist ruhig, nicht besonders tief (1-1,5m geschätzt, evtl. etwa mehr), von links kommt ein Graben als Zufluß, noch weiter links beginnt ein Sportboothafen. Strömung von rechts.
An Weißfischen sind in erster Linie Plötz und Brachsen vertreten.


PS: Die Hauptschnur am Methodkorb wäre vermutlich eine 6lbs-tragende robuste Schnur, mit Karpfen oder anderen kampfstarken Fischen rechne ich nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen,
> 
> ist das eine interessante Diskussion! Inspiration und Synergieeffekte zuhauf durch die Beiträge und auch den sehr
> interessanten Link.
> 
> Ich sehe gerade eine winzige, aromatische Methodfutterstelle, korbgroß, und 5-7cm darüber, die berühmte Handbreit, sozusagen auf Augenhöhe, schwebt ein kleiner, heller saftiger Winterköder, sanft spielend an geschmeidigstem Geflecht, der winzige Haken gewichtslos und unsichtbar. Das ist _haute cuisine. _




So in etwa, selbst wenn in der tristen Realität etwas weniger ansprechend umgesetzt, sollte sich ein Fisch doch zum Anbiß verleiten lassen.


Die AB-Admins sollten neben dem Titel „Boardferkel” als Ehrung auch den „Walter von der Vogelweide-Poesie-Preis” ausloben.
Da hättest Du die eine oder andere Nominierung sicher ;-)


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Pfff, aber anstrengend ist es schon, Vorfächer selbst zu binden. Habe gerade Ewigkeiten damit zugebracht, eine dünne und superweiche Geflochtene durch das Öhr eines 18er Häkchens zu fädeln, und zwar gleich doppelt (Palomarknoten).
> 
> Fix und fertig wäre noch geprahlt, sollte ich meinen Zustand beschreiben.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag allerseits, Georg.


Ich nutze neuerdings diese Hilfe.....minimum 50% Zeitersparnis beim Binden der Vorfächer |rolleyes

#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke, ne Standlupe in der Art ist in der Tat fällig. Es wurmt mich schon etwas, früher war selbst die kleinste Schrift, der feinste Haken kein Problem...


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nehme ich auch mit ans Wasser....man (ich) schlepp sooo viel Prüddel mit, da kommt es auf die Lupe auch nicht mehr drauf an :q

#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Also ist die Gummimade noch im Rennen. Hab diverse zur Auswahl, alle von der auftreibenden Fraktion. Hast Du auch rot gefärbte echte Maden gefüttert?


Nope, zum einen ist mir das rechtlich zu heikel zum anderen zu viel Aufwand in der Beschaffung. Der einzige Laden der die unter der Hand verkauft gehört einem Schwätzer erster Güte. Mein Futter von Top Secret ist Mist, aber er mixt mir was zusammen - das wären dann acht (!) Beutel vom Schlögl gewesen; unter der Brücke Trallalahausen sollen Meterlange Döbel stehen usw. - das hat durchaus Entertainment Charakter aber mal kurz vorbei fahren schafft man nicht, entweder labert er Stundenlang mit einem Kunden/Kumpel der vor dir an der Kasse ist (und du stehst mit deinen Einkäufen da und wartest. Und wartest. Und...) oder er labert dich Stundenlang zu...
Lange rede kurzer Sinn:  ganz ordinäre Maden, höchstens im anfutter mit Curry aufbewahrt.


> Bin immer noch am überlegen nach der besten Taktik. Muß nicht unbedingt Mini-Method sein, in Frage kommen alternativ auch traditionelle Waggler-Technik, leichtes Feedern mit der Schwinge oder von Hand füttern und dann per Bomb angreifen.
> Der Flußabschnitt ist ruhig, nicht besonders tief (1-1,5m geschätzt, evtl. etwa mehr), von links kommt ein Graben als Zufluß, noch weiter links beginnt ein Sportboothafen. Strömung von rechts.
> An Weißfischen sind in erster Linie Plötz und Brachsen vertreten.


Darfst du im sportboothafen fischen? Das klingt doch recht vielversprechend. Schön mit ganz leichter pose übern Boden sachte schleifen lassen...



> PS: Die Hauptschnur am Methodkorb wäre vermutlich eine 6lbs-tragende robuste Schnur, mit Karpfen oder anderen kampfstarken Fischen rechne ich nicht.


Ich hoffe du verzockst dich nicht  - und dass du uns mit einem tollen Bericht mit schönen Fotos behelligst! Geb alles!!! 



> Die AB-Admins sollten neben dem Titel „Boardferkel” als Ehrung auch den „Walter von der Vogelweide-Poesie-Preis” ausloben.
> Da hättest Du die eine oder andere Nominierung sicher ;-)


Das auf jeden Fall! Mr. Minimax Postings sind immer wieder ein Genuß, irgendwo zwischen Heinz Erhardt, Monthy Pythons und Klaus Kinski


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ würde mir bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen am Wasser nichts bringen, dann wären es die Finger, die nicht mitspielen beim Vorfach-Binden.

Irgendwas ist immer ;-)


edit: Bezieht sich auf Ullis „Lupe am Wasser”-Post.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Alex: ne, an den Sportboothafen komm ich nicht direkt ran, die Zufahrt ist aber in Reichweite.  





Links beginnt der kleinen Hafen, vor den Füßen der Graben, im Hintergrund der Fluß an sich (fließt typischerweise von rechts nach links). 

Wie gesagt, ich bin noch am Überlegen nach der Strategie für den ersten Fisch des Jahres. Die Waggler-Rute ist definitiv noch im Rennen, die Methode kann ich mir auch noch aufheben.
Das Thema bunte Maden ist ja hier schon mal diskutiert worden, wollte Dich nicht in die „Falsche-Farbe-Ecke” schieben, war nur neugierig.
Ich hab noch nie gefärbte Maden im Laden* gesehen, weiß aber um deren Existenz.
Irgendeine Kamera werd ich zum Angeln mitnehmen, da hab ich noch mehr Auswahl als bei den Angeln.

*) auch noch nie welche geordert


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie gefärbte Maden im Laden* gesehen, weiß aber um deren Existenz.



Die Ur Beta Lights lagen auch nicht  unbedingt für jeden sichtbar in der Vitrine[emoji6]


Apropos Gummimaden..die Tage noch 'ne interessante(Method) Rig Variante mit auftreibenden Fake Castern gesehen.

Quasi ein vom Karpfenangeln übernommene Kombi aus Popup und
D-Rig.

Je nach Hakengrösse zwei oder drei Caster in Querlage auf den Monobogen aufgezogen.Die Demo Ansicht im flachen Uferbereich sah wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Freunde, aber zuviel der Ehre, ich wünschte ich könnte mehr Inhalt statt seltsamer Formulierungen bieten.
 Die Hafenstelle auf Georgs Photo sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, und man kann sich an dieser "Kreuzung" sehr interessante Strukturen vorstellen. Gründliches Abloten könnte hier entscheidend sein, ist aber utopisch bei den Temperaturen. Schön ruhiges Wasser, abseits vom kräftezehrenden Hauptstrom, im Hafenbereich vllt. etwas tiefer.. ist zu der Jahreszeit wie ne brennende Mülltonne für die Fische.
 Sieht gut bewaggelbar aus, zumal auch keine störenden Bäume zu sehen sind. Wäre ne gute Gelegenheit. Und mit Deiner langen Wagglerrute kannst Du auch mit Feststellpose angeln, also feiner und weniger tüddelig als mit Slidermontage. Ist natürlich die Frage der Entfernung, und ob Du das Anfutter bis zu der gewählten Angelstelle transportieren kannst. Das Problem entfiele ja bei Feeder/Method, und das wäre auch nicht so Betreuungsintensiv. Du musst auf Dein Herz hören.

 Bei kalten Fingern kann ich nur immer wieder die guten Peacock Benzinöfen empfehlen, und zwar in Kombination mit einem Muff. Das gibt ne wunderbare Wärmezone, zumal Handschuhe oder Taschen bei angefrosteten Fingern ja kaum noch was bringen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Georg: alles gut, wir sind hier schließlich zum Austausch von Erfahrungen und die Frage war ja durchaus legitim. Ich denke/glaube/hoffe dass die rote Kunstmade zwischen weissen Wuselwesen (bei meinen Jungs auch gerne "zwei sind nackig, eine schämt sich" genannt) für Kontrast und damit Interesse von größeren Plötzen sorgt die sich dat Dingen dann schleunigst hinterhauen wollen bevor es jemand anderes tut.

Künstliche Caster finde ich persönlich genial. Ich friere meine Caster immer ein, wodurch sie nicht unbedingt besser am Haken halten. Da sind dann die künstlichen Schei.erchen eine Bank.

Zum Thema Kälteschutz: meine abhakmatte oder ein Stück Pappe o.ä. kommen unter Stuhl und Füße und in die Jackentaschen für die Hände kommt ein Handofen, mit dicken Socken, Uschanka (für jeden winterangler sehr zu empfehlen!) und einem Buff um den Hals kann ich so locker stundenlang bei Temperaturen jenseits des Gefrierpunktes aushalten sofern es trocken bleibt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Ur Beta Lights lagen auch nicht  unbedingt für jeden sichtbar in der Vitrine[emoji6]
> 
> 
> Apropos Gummimaden..die Tage noch 'ne interessante(Method) Rig Variante mit auftreibenden Fake Castern gesehen.
> 
> Quasi ein vom Karpfenangeln übernommene Kombi aus Popup und
> D-Rig.
> 
> Je nach Hakengrösse zwei oder drei Caster in Querlage auf den Monobogen aufgezogen.Die Demo Ansicht im flachen Uferbereich sah wirklich gut aus.




Ja, ich denke, ich verstehe, was Du meinst.

Hier sind die „Serviervorschläge” auf den Tütchen von Enterprise und Drennan:





Da ist das D-Rig ja mittenmang also in diesen Fällen jeweils links abgebildet..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Danke Freunde, aber zuviel der Ehre, ich wünschte ich könnte mehr Inhalt statt seltsamer Formulierungen bieten.
> Die Hafenstelle auf Georgs Photo sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, und man kann sich an dieser "Kreuzung" sehr interessante Strukturen vorstellen. Gründliches Abloten könnte hier entscheidend sein, ist aber utopisch bei den Temperaturen. Schön ruhiges Wasser, abseits vom kräftezehrenden Hauptstrom, im Hafenbereich vllt. etwas tiefer.. ist zu der Jahreszeit wie ne brennende Mülltonne für die Fische.
> Sieht gut bewaggelbar aus, zumal auch keine störenden Bäume zu sehen sind. Wäre ne gute Gelegenheit. Und mit Deiner langen Wagglerrute kannst Du auch mit Feststellpose angeln, also feiner und weniger tüddelig als mit Slidermontage. Ist natürlich die Frage der Entfernung, und ob Du das Anfutter bis zu der gewählten Angelstelle transportieren kannst. Das Problem entfiele ja bei Feeder/Method, und das wäre auch nicht so Betreuungsintensiv. Du musst auf Dein Herz hören.
> 
> Bei kalten Fingern kann ich nur immer wieder die guten Peacock Benzinöfen empfehlen, und zwar in Kombination mit einem Muff. Das gibt ne wunderbare Wärmezone, zumal Handschuhe oder Taschen bei angefrosteten Fingern ja kaum noch was bringen.





Also ich liebe Deine Formulierungen!

Auf Muff und Benzintaschenöfchen muß ich leider verzichten. Das Thermometer bietet momentan knapp unter -5°C, morgen ist es hoffentlich um den Gefrierpunkt. Ich muß ja nicht ewig angeln.
Bin mir immer noch nicht klar, mit welcher Taktik ich zur Tat schreite. Mal sehen.
Die Kapselrolle (an der Matche) bietet sich ja zum Beispiel wegen der handschuhtauglichen Bedienbarkeit an.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Georg: alles gut, wir sind hier schließlich zum Austausch von Erfahrungen und die Frage war ja durchaus legitim. Ich denke/glaube/hoffe dass die rote Kunstmade zwischen weissen Wuselwesen (bei meinen Jungs auch gerne "zwei sind nackig, eine schämt sich" genannt) für Kontrast und damit Interesse von größeren Plötzen sorgt die sich dat Dingen dann schleunigst hinterhauen wollen bevor es jemand anderes tut.
> 
> Künstliche Caster finde ich persönlich genial. Ich friere meine Caster immer ein, wodurch sie nicht unbedingt besser am Haken halten. Da sind dann die künstlichen Schei.erchen eine Bank.
> 
> Zum Thema Kälteschutz: meine abhakmatte oder ein Stück Pappe o.ä. kommen unter Stuhl und Füße und in die Jackentaschen für die Hände kommt ein Handofen, mit dicken Socken, Uschanka (für jeden winterangler sehr zu empfehlen!) und einem Buff um den Hals kann ich so locker stundenlang bei Temperaturen jenseits des Gefrierpunktes aushalten sofern es trocken bleibt



Danke für den Tipp mit der Matte unter Stuhl/den Füßen. Uschanka mußte ich nachschlagen - kannte nur den Begriff Tschapka, der hier dafür mißbräuchlich verwendet wurde.
Verwendbare echte Caster hab ich leider nicht, die Maden müssen es reißen. Alternativ Brotflocke (gerissen oder gestanzt) oder der Dosenmais ;-) Ach ja, einen Tauwurm am Stück oder partiell hätte ich ebenfalls zu bieten, aber eigentlich wollte ich den Kaulbarschen ja gesondert und gezielt auf die Kammschuppen rücken.



Hier noch ein klassischer Filmschnipsel zum Thema Angeln bei Frost:
https://youtu.be/fD-oZrZLsCE


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, liebe Leute, war heute doch nicht mit der Rute am Fluß. Hab nur herumgetrödelt, Anruf hier, Erledigung da, dann war Nachmittag.

Mist! Mist!

Immerhin hab ich das Gewässer nochmals sondiert (nicht im wörtlichen Sinne, so etwas haben die Kampfmittelräumer auf der benachbarten Baustelle getan). 

Die auserkorene Angelstelle war eisfrei, noch ruhigere Teile des Flusses (der kleine Sportboothafen nebenan) waren aber von einer geschätzt 2-3cm dicken Eisschicht überzogen.
Die Strömung in diesem Abschnitt wechselt häufig - sowohl die Richtung als auch die Geschwindigkeit. Für morgen ist Ostwind angesagt, da wird wohl eher Wasser in den Graben hineingedrückt werden (Strömung in meine Richtung).

Einen Rutenhalter kann ich vermutlich bestenfalls zwischen ein paar Steinen einklemmen, das Erdreich machte einen sehr festen Eindruck.

Immerhin seh ich jetzt klarer in Sachen Methodik - die Matche soll es sein, Wind hin oder her.

Etwas weiter flußaufwärts hat die Stadt die „Posenangelstrecke” optisch eindrucksvoll markiert:





Kunstobjekt im Hintergrund, der Driftbeater oder ein Crystal Waggler mit einem „Blob-Insert” (nicht abgebildet) könnte morgen zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, liebe Leute, war heute doch nicht mit der Rute am Fluß. Hab nur herumgetrödelt, Anruf hier, Erledigung da, dann war Nachmittag.
> 
> Mist! Mist!



Das ist schade, ich hatte mich auf den Bericht schon gefreut. Dafür war ich spontan am kleinen Flüsschen. Kurz und knapp: Hochwasser, keine Döbel, kalte Finger - mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist schade, ich hatte mich auf den Bericht schon gefreut. Dafür war ich spontan am kleinen Flüsschen. Kurz und knapp: Hochwasser, keine Döbel, kalte Finger - mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen.




Hi Tobias, ja, das Wetter... Hoffentlich klappts morgen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen...wir brauchen hier wieder mehr Erfolgsmeldungen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Derzeit ist jeder der sich aufrafft ein erfolg


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass ich nach dem Nachmittag heute ersthaft daran denke, es für die nächsten zwei Monate sein zu lassen, bis es wärmer wird. Die Aussichten sind einfach zu schlecht und es gibt noch soviel anderes auf meiner Agenda bis zum Frühjahr. Mal seh'n.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Herr Kochtopf, ihre Nachricht kam an. 

Ich bin gerade zu faul zum Angeln und habe es mir im Dezember es einfach gut gehen lassen ( neben dem Erstellen weiterer 6 Artikel). Ich musste ja nebenher auch noch die Nachwirkungen des Umzuges beseitigen und andere relevante Dinge voran treiben.

Mitgelesen habe ich, ich muss aber auch dafür Sorge tragen nicht schon wieder in den absoluten Angelwahn zu verfallen, sonst Fange ich an Flossen zu bekommen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade zu faul zum Angeln und habe es mir im Dezember es einfach gut gehen lassen .... Mitgelesen habe ich, ich muss aber auch dafür Sorge tragen nicht schon wieder in den absoluten Angelwahn zu verfallen, sonst Fange ich an Flossen zu bekommen.



 Hey, Hallo Mr. FF#h
 schön das Du hier mitliest und Dich mal wieder meldest,
 ich hoffe Du bist gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht!

 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hey, Hallo Mr. FF#h
> schön das Du hier mitliest und Dich mal wieder meldest,
> ich hoffe Du bist gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht!
> 
> herzlich,
> Minimax



Ich hab den Übergang zum neuen Jahr mit dem Hund auf der Toilette verbracht, mein alter Knabe mag die Knallerei so gar nicht! Ansonsten ist alles wie immer. In bester Ordnung.

Lediglich der Antrieb mich bei diesem unwirklichen Wetter nach draußen zu bewegen fehlt. Nicht, das ich nicht Wetterfest bin, es ist aber kein Schnee oder trockene Luft, es ist einfach nur Regen und Wind, düster und demotivierend.

Mal schauen, vielleicht packe ich es nächste Woche an, ich muss ja ein bisschen Bilder knipsen und auch mal einen Fisch fangen!

Selbst gut reingerutscht?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nochmal einen Versuch am Teich starten!?! 

Heute ist erstmal ein "Friedfisch-Feind" von 80cm rausgekommen!!! Da hatte der Sportwart einen guten "Riecher"!!! 

Heute Nacht soll es ja ein wenig Frost geben, aber ich hoffe, das Morgen noch kein Eis auf dem Teich ist!!! Dann mal schauen, ob die Karpfen die etwas größeren Köder auch nehmen, oder doch die "schmale Küche" oder auch gar nichts mehr wollen!!! Den "Einen" (nicht Karpfen) erwische ich hoffentlich!?!

Georg, bei Euch an der Küste soll es ja doch ziemlich kalt werden, ich hoffen mal Eure Gewässer bleiben Eisfrei!!! Hier in der Mitte soll es ja einigermaßen "warm" werden!!!

Schade Tobias, das es nicht so geklappt hat! Ist denn das Angeln an dem Flüsschen überhaupt sinnvoll, Stichwort: Hochwasser??? Zumindest, am "Großen" Fluss (bei mir die Weser) ist es (noch) unmöglich!!! Wie es an den Zuflüssen ist weis ich natürlich nicht!!! Denn Winter *und* Hochwasser passt, meiner Meinung, nach nicht wirklich zusammen!!!

Sollten auf Deiner Agenda wirklich wichtige Dinge draufstehen, würde ich Dir auch empfehlen, das Angeln erstmal etwas "auf Eis" zu legen, aber nur bei wirklich wichtigen Dingen!!! 

Nein Spaß beiseite. Also Sternstunden wirst Du jetzt glaub ich nicht erleben. Andererseits ist das natürlich auch der Reitz am Winterangeln, die Fische zum Anbiss zu überreden!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oh, Mr. "Stammtisch" ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht!!!

Ich hoffe er hatte eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und ist gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab auch etwas für euch aus meiner Trickkiste:

Probiert mal im Winter für Rotaugen oder gegen Beißflauten Teebeutel aus. Wirkt Wunder.



















> Oh, Mr. "Stammtisch" ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe er hatte eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und ist gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Alles bestens Mario, ich genieße die Zeit einfach und mache mir keinen Stress. Es gibt noch viele Winter zu angeln und Momente zu schreiben! Dir auch einen guten Rutsch nachträglich.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Selbst gut reingerutscht?


 
 Ich hab mir bei der übertriebenen Ansitzerei direkt vor Sylvester orntlich was weggeholt und bin seitdem ausser Gefecht. Werds auch noch ne Weile sein.
 Aber gottseidank gibt's hier ja immer noch Verr-.. Unentwegte, die uns mit Nachrichten vom Wasser versorgen. Daher auch ein herzliches Petri an Georg, Tobias und Mario!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir bei der übertriebenen Ansitzerei direkt vor Sylvester orntlich was weggeholt und bin seitdem ausser Gefecht. Werds auch noch ne Weile sein.
> Aber gottseidank gibt's hier ja immer noch Verr-.. Unentwegte, die uns mit Nachrichten vom Wasser versorgen. Daher auch ein herzliches Petri an Georg, Tobias und Mario!



Leider ist es kein Winterwetter, sondern einfach nur scheiss Wetter! Die täglichen Runden mit dem Hund machen keinen Spaß, da kommt mir nicht mal Angeln in den Sinn, auch wenn ich einige Fragen im Köpfchen habe die beantwortet werden wollen. Was beisst zum Beispiel jetzt im kleinen Teich? Kann ich in der Zicke jetzt überhaupt einen Fisch fangen? Wie siehts im kleinen Fluss aus? Eine neue Stelle für Quappen habe ich entdeckt! Könnte ich eines der fetten Rotaugen genau jetzt im Hafen fangen?

Ich habe jeden Tag soviele Dinge die ich neu Entdecken will, aber wenn die Beine schwer sind und die Couch so warm.... |rolleyes|supergri

Edith: Die Elbe habe ich auch noch vor der Tür, diese habe ich bis jetzt komplett ignoriert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Burning down the couch! 
Ich hoffe auf einen Fullebesuch mit treibender Pose um mich in die Reihe der ver... unentwegten einreihen zu können. Schön dass du dich meldest und es dir gut geht  deine Expertise und dein latenter Wahnsinn (TEE?! Feuchtest du den Kram an oder nutzt du ihn als aktivbestandteil beim Futter?) Haben hier gefehlt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Burning down the couch!
> Ich hoffe auf einen Fullebesuch mit treibender Pose um mich in die Reihe der ver... unentwegten einreihen zu können. Schön dass du dich meldest und es dir gut geht  deine Expertise und dein latenter Wahnsinn (TEE?! Feuchtest du den Kram an oder nutzt du ihn als aktivbestandteil beim Futter?) Haben hier gefehlt



Als aktiver Begleiter im Stillwasser. Er riecht, er bewegt sich, er macht Lust auf den Futterplatz. Allerdings haben diverse Tests auch gezeigt das nicht jeder Teebeutel gleiche Qualität hat, so sind manche aktiver, andere fallen einfach aus dem Futterkorb und liegen rum. 

Generell haben sie aber Aroma und bewegen sich recht flott. Auch auf dem Weg zum Futterplatz, je nach Ausübung des Druckes auf den Futterkorb. Im Fluss natürlich alles weniger relevant, im Stillwasser dagegen ein Mittel zum Erfolg.

Andere streuen einfach Gewürze ein. Tee ist das Gleiche, nur kann ich mich damit besser profilieren. :q:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich nehme curry oder Kurkuma, auf Kräuter wäre ich tatsächlich nicht gekommen...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

geile Idee. Klein, leicht, passend abgepackt. Bei Rotaugen denkt man natürlich gleich an Fenchel oder Anistee.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nehme curry oder Kurkuma, auf Kräuter wäre ich tatsächlich nicht gekommen...



Es geht generell alles. Faktisch betrachtet besteht deine Aufgabe nach wie vor darin Fische:

Aufmerksam machen, zum Fressen animieren, Neid erzeugen, am Platz halten

Ob du es mit Nudeln machst, Kräutern, Gemüse der Saison aus der Tonne, es spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Aufgabe im Winter bestand bisher darin die Fische zu suchen und abzuschneidern


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Aufgabe im Winter bestand bisher darin die Fische zu suchen und abzuschneidern



Viel Spaß beim Loten würde ich sagen. Und dann kommen so Ratschläge wie tiefste Stelle ins Spiel, was aber nur sinnig wird, wenn das Wasser dort auch tatsächlich bekannte 4grad hat. Diese Flächen sind verteilt auf Gewässer, also musst du suchen.

Ich will diesen Winter in der Zicke nur einen Fisch fangen und mache mir diese Mission auch zu eigen. Aber ohne Ortskenntnis und Gewässerkenntnis, die mir auch fehlt, wird es nicht viel besser.

Ich denke für mich wird der Hafen erstmal eine sichere Bank!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist mein erster Winter an dem tümpel; Insofern sehe ich es entspannt und versuche die Nuss zu knacken. Sehr wenig plötzen, einige Karpfen, viele Rotfedern. Letztete halte ich für absolute Sommerfische, aber ich gebe nicht auf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist mein erster Winter an dem tümpel; Insofern sehe ich es entspannt und versuche die Nuss zu knacken. Sehr wenig plötzen, einige Karpfen, viele Rotfedern. Letztete halte ich für absolute Sommerfische, aber ich gebe nicht auf



Rotfedern müssen ja auch im Winter fressen. Nur was fressen diese denn zu jenen Zeiten? Es gibt nicht vieles zu erreichen, was Sinn ergibt vom Angler umgesetzt zu werden. Ich denke Hanf wäre eine Lösung.

Plötzen sind ja Winterfische. Da geht immer was, nur habe ich auch gelernt und in Erfahrung gebracht das die richtige Uhrzeit entscheidend ist, danach ist Totentanz. Lockfutter dem Boden angepasst, aktiv, etwas lebendiges als Beigabe. Tauwurmköpfe waren letztes Jahr der Bringer für mich als Köder. Aber wirklich nur den kleinen Kopf, nicht mehr.

Ich muss das auch intensivieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo FantasticFishing, 
schön, daß Du Dich mal wieder sehen läßt in der von Dir geschaffenen Runde hier!
Geht ja gleich gut los mit Deinem Teebeutel-Tipp! Lädt zum Experimentieren ein, wobei ich da auch noch einige Ideen auf Vorrat habe und es gar nicht schaffe, alle auch nur halbwegs anzutesten.
Ich hoffe, Du kannst demnächst das „Winter-Grau” einfach mal im Kopf ausblenden und schaffst es ans Wasser. 
Viele Grüße aus dem klaren, kalten Rostock, Georg.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> was Sinn ergibt vom Angler umgesetzt zu werden. Ich denke Hanf wäre eine Lösung.
> 
> Plötzen sind ja Winterfische.


Habe im letzten Winter relativ viel mit gequollenen Hanf geangelt.
Die ersten zwei drei Ansitze waren nicht sooo dolle....aber danach fand ich es super....glaube die Rotaugen mussten sich erst an Hanf gewöhnen...hier im Kanal angelt kaum einer damit



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Probiert mal im Winter für Rotaugen oder gegen Beißflauten Teebeutel aus. Wirkt Wunder.


Über Tee habe ich auch schon nachgedacht...meine aber das man  den Tee(beutel) kurz mit heißen Wasser aktiv machen sollte und danach  mit Tee & Teewasser das Futter anmischt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Habe im letzten Winter relativ viel mit gequollenen Hanf geangelt.
> Die ersten zwei drei Ansitze waren nicht sooo dolle....aber danach fand ich es super....glaube die Rotaugen mussten sich erst an Hanf gewöhnen...hier im Kanal angelt kaum einer damit
> 
> Über Tee habe ich auch schon nachgedacht...meine aber das man  den Tee(beutel) kurz mit heißen Wasser aktiv machen sollte und danach  mit Tee & Teewasser das Futter anmischt



Bleibt Tee im feuchten Zustand nicht einfach liegen? Ich muss da auch einfach weiter testen, weil es bei manchen Sorten ging, andere wiederum quittierten den Dienst. Wahrscheinlich ist dein Grundgedanke in jenem Moment genau der Richtige!

Bei uns Angelt außer mir kein Mensch mit Hanf. |supergri


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bleibt Tee im feuchten Zustand nicht einfach liegen? Könnte sein....würde es über aktives Futter oder Sämerein ausgleichen
> 
> Bei uns Angelt außer mir kein Mensch mit Hanf. |supergri


Hier wird wenn überhaupt meist nur mit gerösteten oder gequetschten Hanf gefüttert. 
Geröstet oder gequestscht....was wann besser von den beiden Sorten ist....keine Ahnung |kopfkrat

Achja....um beim testen nicht zu oft zu schneidern 
( man will ja doch Schleim an den Fingern haben  )
....lege ich fast immer drei verschiedene Köder/Futterplätze in drei unterschiedlichen Entfernungen an :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario - Petri Heil für Deinen morgigen Ansitz am Vereinsteich. Hoffentlich klappts diesmal mit dem Kraftbolzen unter den Friedfischen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Schade Tobias, das es nicht so geklappt hat! Ist denn das Angeln an dem Flüsschen überhaupt sinnvoll, Stichwort: Hochwasser??? Zumindest, am "Großen" Fluss (bei mir die Weser) ist es (noch) unmöglich!!! Wie es an den Zuflüssen ist weis ich natürlich nicht!!! Denn Winter *und* Hochwasser passt, meiner Meinung, nach nicht wirklich zusammen!!!
> 
> Sollten auf Deiner Agenda wirklich wichtige Dinge draufstehen, würde ich Dir auch empfehlen, das Angeln erstmal etwas "auf Eis" zu legen, aber nur bei wirklich wichtigen Dingen!!!
> 
> Nein Spaß beiseite. Also Sternstunden wirst Du jetzt glaub ich nicht erleben. Andererseits ist das natürlich auch der Reitz am Winterangeln, die Fische zum Anbiss zu überreden!!!
> 
> Grüße Mario



Hallo Mario, da die Weser ja auch ziemlich hoch steht war das Flüsschen zwar relativ hoch (es mündet hier dann auch irgendwann in die Weser), aber hat selbst nicht mehr soviel Wasser geführt, das Wasser war überraschend klar. Ursprünglich wollte ich den Döbeln mit Hühnerleber auf den Pelz rücken, musste dann aber feststellen, dass keine mehr im Haus war, und zum Supermarkt - neeeeh. Stattdessen hab ich mir dann Tauwürmer aus dem Garten geholt, was tatsächlich noch geklappt hat, trotz 2 cm gefrorenem Boden an der Oberfläche. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was die Nachbarn dachten, wenn sie mich graben gesehen haben bei dem Wetter... :g Ich hatte vorher auch gelesen, dass Brotflocke im Winter ein guter Döbelköder sein soll, auch wegen der guten Sichtbarkeit. Bei der geringen Wassertrübung heute wäre ich damit sicher besser gefahren.

Das Problem ist, dass ich früher fast nur an meinem kleinen Bach direkt vor Ort und und sonst nur wenig erfolgreich am Mittellandkanal geangelt habe. Unsere 5 schönen Seen und das Flüsschen habe ich stark vernachlässigt. Im Herbst habt ihr mich hier im Ükel-Stammtisch zwar ganz wuschig gemacht, aber ein quasi fremdes Gewässer im Winter zu erfolgreich zu erkunden und das mit fast null Friedfisch-Erfahrung - da ist halt die Frage, ob das Sin macht oder ob ich besser warten soll, bis die Friedfische wieder einfacher zu fangen sind. Andrerseits ist der Winter ja noch lang und das mit der Brotflocke auf Döbel will ja auch ausprobiert werden... |rolleyes



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab auch etwas für euch aus meiner Trickkiste:
> 
> Probiert mal im Winter für Rotaugen oder gegen Beißflauten Teebeutel aus. Wirkt Wunder.



Hallo Fantastic, schön dass es dir gut geht!  Pack deinen inneren Schweinehund (und deinen Hund) und ab ans Wasser...du willst es doch auch...  Die Teebeutel habe ich gestern Abend auf deiner Homepage schon gesehen und war schon sehr gespannt, was da kommen mag. Ich hoffe, im Sommer dürfen wir noch etwas mehr und etwas ausführlicher darüber lesen - und haben hoffentlich selbst schon ein wenig Erfahrung zum mitdiskutieren. Hast du es mal mit Zitronensaft im Futter probiert?



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber gottseidank gibt's hier ja immer noch Verr-.. Unentwegte, ...



Sprich es doch aus, wir wissen doch alle selbst, wie es ist! |supergri Gute Besserung, auf dass du dich auch bald wieder zu uns Verr-...Unentwegten gesellen kannst. #6


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Abend in der Runde|wavey:
Tee ist ja eine schöne Option bei beißflauten. Früher haben wir als Kinder beim Eisangeln kleingemalende Eierschalen zum anlocken verwendet.
Da war noch ordentlicher Frost. Aber jetzt? Naja müßte doch beim Feedern doch auch klappen,oder was meint ihr dazu? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ossi67 schrieb:


> Abend in der Runde|wavey:
> Tee ist ja eine schöne Option bei beißflauten. Früher haben wir als Kinder beim Eisangeln kleingemalende Eierschalen zum anlocken verwendet.
> Da war noch ordentlicher Frost. Aber jetzt? Naja müßte doch beim Feedern doch auch klappen,oder was meint ihr dazu? |kopfkrat



Du meinst Eierschalen im Futterkorb? die kenne ich nur zerbröselt im klaren Wasser, um neugierige Barsche anzulocken. Im Korb machen die meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, sie haben weder Aroma noch sind sie im Wasser aktiv, also sehe ich a keinen Nutzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hallo Fantastic, schön dass es dir gut geht!  Pack deinen inneren Schweinehund (und deinen Hund) und ab ans Wasser...du willst es doch auch...  Die Teebeutel habe ich gestern Abend auf deiner Homepage schon gesehen und war schon sehr gespannt, was da kommen mag. Ich hoffe, im Sommer dürfen wir noch etwas mehr und etwas ausführlicher darüber lesen - und haben hoffentlich selbst schon ein wenig Erfahrung zum mitdiskutieren. Hast du es mal mit Zitronensaft im Futter probiert?



Hallo Tobi,

vielen Dank! Natürlich kenne ich die Nummer mit der Zitrone. Ein alter Engländer hatte immer eine Zitrone bei, die er, wenn keine Bisse kamen, zerteilte und über sein Futter träufelte. Das Futter dreht sich dann um 360 Grad und kann nochmals aus einer verlorenen Nummer einen schönen Moment machen.

Zitronensaft direkt werde ich auch mal probieren. Das Thema ist dann Content für einen zweiten Teil. Was für Erfahrungen hast du denn bisher gesammelt?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hallo Mario, da die Weser ja auch ziemlich hoch steht war das Flüsschen zwar relativ hoch (es mündet hier dann auch irgendwann in die Weser), aber hat selbst nicht mehr soviel Wasser geführt, das Wasser war überraschend klar. Ursprünglich wollte ich den Döbeln mit Hühnerleber auf den Pelz rücken, musste dann aber feststellen, dass keine mehr im Haus war, und zum Supermarkt - neeeeh. Stattdessen hab ich mir dann Tauwürmer aus dem Garten geholt, was tatsächlich noch geklappt hat, trotz 2 cm gefrorenem Boden an der Oberfläche. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was die Nachbarn dachten, wenn sie mich graben gesehen haben bei dem Wetter... :g Ich hatte vorher auch gelesen, dass Brotflocke im Winter ein guter Döbelköder sein soll, auch wegen der guten Sichtbarkeit. Bei der geringen Wassertrübung heute wäre ich damit sicher besser gefahren.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass ich früher fast nur an meinem kleinen Bach direkt vor Ort und und sonst nur wenig erfolgreich am Mittellandkanal geangelt habe. Unsere 5 schönen Seen und das Flüsschen habe ich stark vernachlässigt. Im Herbst habt ihr mich hier im Ükel-Stammtisch zwar ganz wuschig gemacht, aber ein quasi fremdes Gewässer im Winter zu erfolgreich zu erkunden und das mit fast null Friedfisch-Erfahrung - da ist halt die Frage, ob das Sin macht oder ob ich besser warten soll, bis die Friedfische wieder einfacher zu fangen sind. Andrerseits ist der Winter ja noch lang und das mit der Brotflocke auf Döbel will ja auch ausprobiert werden... |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Fantastic, schön dass es dir gut geht!  Pack deinen inneren Schweinehund (und deinen Hund) und ab ans Wasser...du willst es doch auch...  Die Teebeutel habe ich gestern Abend auf deiner Homepage schon gesehen und war schon sehr gespannt, was da kommen mag. Ich hoffe, im Sommer dürfen wir noch etwas mehr und etwas ausführlicher darüber lesen - und haben hoffentlich selbst schon ein wenig Erfahrung zum mitdiskutieren. Hast du es mal mit Zitronensaft im Futter probiert?
> 
> 
> 
> Sprich es doch aus, wir wissen doch alle selbst, wie es ist! |supergri Gute Besserung, auf dass du dich auch bald wieder zu uns Verr-...Unentwegten gesellen kannst. #6



 Lieber Tobias,
 ich wäre sehr, sehr an firsthand Erfahrungsberichten hinsichtlich Leber auf Döbel interessiert, abseits von Lehrbuch und Youtube. Wenn Du es versuchen willst, schlage ich vor, erst mit Made als unbestreitbar bestem Winter/Such/Allroundköder -auch als Loosefeed- loszuziehen. Wenn Du das überlebst und darüber hinaus Mr. Chub in halbstarken Größen lokalisieren kannst, dann wäre die Zeit für die leckeren Innereien gekommen- Ein nasser, glibbriger, hochselektiver Köder in der schlimmsten aller Jahreszeiten.
 Eigentlich wärs meine Aufgabe das zu probieren, aber ich habe den höchsten Preis auf der Döbelhatz gezahlt (@all: Achtet bitte alle auf eine warme, gepolsterte Sitzunterlage, ehrlich!) und daher kann ich nur appellieren rauszugehen und das Wissen der Gruppe zu mehren!
 Friedfische haben keine Schonzeit, Friedfischer haben auch keine!
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja ich meine die Eierschalen zusammen ins Futter mischen und mit dem Korb raus . So daß es sich in der Absinkfase löst. Habe es selber noch nicht probiert.
Müssen ja nicht immer plötzen etc sein. Schöne Barsche im Winter sind doch auch was?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du meinst Eierschalen im Futterkorb? die kenne ich nur zerbröselt im klaren Wasser, um neugierige Barsche anzulocken. Im Korb machen die meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, sie haben weder Aroma noch sind sie im Wasser aktiv, also sehe ich a keinen Nutzen.



Hmmm da die meisten Gewässer einen sauren PH Wert haben müssten  würde ich nicht  sagen dass sie keine Wirkung haben... der PH Wert wird dort basischer (glaube ich) und das müssten die Fische merken (hoffe ich) - ist das nicht ähnlich bei Chili im Futter? Zudem knacken eierschalen schön was bspw bei karpfen und teig als hakenköder funktionieren dürfte (gibt auch leute die Schneckenhäuser mit teig füllen um auf Karpfen zu angeln)

Ähnlich ist es, neben den aromastoffeb, vielleicht auch mit zitronensafr im Futter? Wenn das nix bringt kann man das zeug wenigstens auf Mückenstiche auftragen, das hilft gegen den Juckreiz :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Tobias,
> ich wäre sehr, sehr an firsthand Erfahrungsberichten hinsichtlich Leber auf Döbel interessiert, abseits von Lehrbuch und Youtube. Wenn Du es versuchen willst, schlage ich vor, erst mit Made als unbestreitbar bestem Winter/Such/Allroundköder -auch als Loosefeed- loszuziehen. Wenn Du das überlebst und darüber hinaus Mr. Chub in halbstarken Größen lokalisieren kannst, dann wäre die Zeit für die leckeren Innereien gekommen- Ein nasser, glibbriger, hochselektiver Köder in der schlimmsten aller Jahreszeiten.
> Eigentlich wärs meine Aufgabe das zu probieren, aber ich habe den höchsten Preis auf der Döbelhatz gezahlt (@all: Achtet bitte alle auf eine warme, gepolsterte Sitzunterlage, ehrlich!) und daher kann ich nur appellieren rauszugehen und das Wissen der Gruppe zu mehren!
> Friedfische haben keine Schonzeit, Friedfischer haben auch keine!
> hg
> Minimax


Schweineleber soll genau so gut wirken aber besser am Haken halten... meine Versuche mit Hühnerleber endeten bisher wie der Titel eines Helge Films-  00 Schneider, 00 Schneider, Schneider, Schneider...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit den Eierschalen habe ich auch mal gelesen. Die kleinen Splitter mit bichromatischen Flachseiten erzeugen beim trudelnden Absinken Lichtreflexe und reizen die Fische. Wurde auch für Barsche empfohlen, da solche Reflexe den kleinen Punkern eine Weissfischschwarmrudelhatz mit fliegenden Schuppen suggeriert. 
 Fand ich plausibel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das mit den Eierschalen habe ich auch mal gelesen. Die kleinen Splitter mit bichromatischen Flachseiten erzeugen beim trudelnden Absinken Lichtreflexe und reizen die Fische. Wurde auch für Barsche empfohlen, da solche Reflexe den kleinen Punkern eine Weissfischschwarmrudelhatz mit fliegenden Schuppen suggeriert.
> Fand ich plausibel.



Ich kenne Leute, älterer Generation, welche einfach Aluminium oder andere glitzernde Dinge an den Haken gefrimmelt haben um jenen Effekt zu erzielen.

Allerdings stelle ich mir auch die Frage, ob bei sehr klarem Wasser, wo schon jede Veränderung am Gewässerboden wahrgenommen wird, nicht auch scheuchen kann. Zum anderen wird in guter Tiefe gefischt, ist dort noch Licht vorhanden, das zuverlässig mit genannten Ideen arbeitet?

Glitzert die natürliche Nahrung eines Friedfisches?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schweineleber soll genau so gut wirken aber besser am Haken halten... meine Versuche mit Hühnerleber endeten bisher wie der Titel eines Helge Films- 00 Schneider, 00 Schneider, Schneider, Schneider...



Bei mir wars genauso. Hab aber immer auf gut Glück damit gefischt. Heute habe ich endlich 1-2 sichere Döbelswims, an denen ich das  testen könnte, da ich weiss, dass der Zielfisch da ist.
 Einfach so mit nem unpraktischen, hochspezifischen Köder unter ungemütlichen Bedingungen loszuziehen ist Masochismus.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glitzert die natürliche Nahrung eines Friedfisches?



 Ich habe das glaube ich bei Rudolf Sack (bester Anglername!)
 bezüglich Barsche gelesen- Glitzernde Schuppen im Wasser sind für die Gierhälse ein Indikator für Rudeljagd.

 Wartma bitte, ich geh rasch in die Bibliothek


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe das glaube ich bei Rudolf Sack (bester Anglername!)
> bezüglich Barsche gelesen- Glitzernde Schuppen im Wasser sind für die Gierhälse ein Indikator für Rudeljagd.
> 
> Wartma bitte, ich geh rasch in die Bibliothek



Ich war auch bei Friedfischen, aber ich glaube das Thema ist so leicht nicht zu beantworten. Ich hatte bei sehr kaltem Wetter, der See war gerade aufgetaut, in der Morgensonne einige schöne Fische fangen können. Aber nicht im tiefen Bereich, sondern im Flachen.

Ich denke Fische folge der Sonne, es ist ja ein Vorteil gewissermaßen. Aber das ist so spezifisch auf das Gewässer bezogen, das ich generell keine allgemeine Antwort schaffen wollen würde.

Edith: Der Bruder von Rodolf Sack wäre dann Rudi Bauch?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir wars genauso. Hab aber immer auf gut Glück damit gefischt. Heute habe ich endlich 1-2 sichere Döbelswims, an denen ich das  testen könnte, da ich weiss, dass der Zielfisch da ist.
> Einfach so mit nem unpraktischen, hochspezifischen Köder unter ungemütlichen Bedingungen loszuziehen ist Masochismus.



Ein weiser Mann hat dereinst geschrieben:



Minimax schrieb:


> Friedfische haben keine Schonzeit, Friedfischer haben auch keine!


:vik:


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> vielen Dank! Natürlich kenne ich die Nummer mit der Zitrone. Ein alter Engländer hatte immer eine Zitrone bei, die er, wenn keine Bisse kamen, zerteilte und über sein Futter träufelte. Das Futter dreht sich dann um 360 Grad und kann nochmals aus einer verlorenen Nummer einen schönen Moment machen.
> 
> Zitronensaft direkt werde ich auch mal probieren. Das Thema ist dann Content für einen zweiten Teil. Was für Erfahrungen hast du denn bisher gesammelt?



Meintest du Paul Cook? Bei dem habe ich den Trick nämlich gesehen in der Blinker-Reihe "Erfolgreich Angeln auf..." und das kam mir bei dem Tee grade in den Sinn. Deshalb hat mich deine Meinung dazu sehr interessiert.

Ich selber habe damit noch gar keine Erfahrung, ich sitze ja erst seit dem Herbst überhaupt mit im Friedfisch-Boot und bisher lief da noch nicht so viel. Aber ich sauge alles an Wissen auf, was ich irgendwie ergattern kann, um es in der wärmeren Zeit dann ausgiebig auszuprobieren.

Wir haben einen See, dem ich bisher gar keine Beachtung geschenkt habe, laut Fangstatistik liegt der durchschnittliche entnommene Weißfisch dort aber bei 1,2(!) kg. Leider ist das Angeln dort von November bis Mitte März nicht erlaubt, also muss ich noch etwas warten. Dann werde ich da all das testen, was ich mir jetzt den Winter über anlese.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meintest du Paul Cook? Bei dem habe ich den Trick nämlich gesehen in der Blinker-Reihe "Erfolgreich Angeln auf..." und das kam mir bei dem Tee grade in den Sinn. Deshalb hat mich deine Meinung dazu sehr interessiert.
> 
> Ich selber habe damit noch gar keine Erfahrung, ich sitze ja erst seit dem Herbst überhaupt mit im Friedfisch-Boot und bisher lief da noch nicht so viel. Aber ich sauge alles an Wissen auf, was ich irgendwie ergattern kann, um es in der wärmeren Zeit dann ausgiebig auszuprobieren.
> 
> Wir haben einen See, dem ich bisher gar keine Beachtung geschenkt habe, laut Fangstatistik liegt der durchschnittliche entnommene Weißfisch dort aber bei 1,2(!) kg. Leider ist das Angeln dort von November bis Mitte März nicht erlaubt, also muss ich noch etwas warten. Dann werde ich da all das testen, was ich mir jetzt den Winter über anlese.



Paul Cook, genau diesen Herrn meine ich.

Der März ist auch nicht gerade einfach, wenn es um die Angelei geht, ist so ein Übergangsmonat zwischen Winter und Frühling. Beides kenne Fische im Übrigen nicht. Sie haben eine innere Uhr und reagieren entsprechend auf den gegebenen Bedingungen. Ein ganzer Dezember kann wie ein April sein, nur mit dem Unterschied, das weniger Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind und weniger Larven zu fressen. 

Generell bauen wir zuviele Gedankengänge und Annahmen aus menschlichem Handeln/Denken in die Angelei ein. Dabei müssen wir nur die Natur imitieren und versuchen dem Fisch die Situation schmackhaft zu machen. 

Solltest du im März dort angeln, schaue wie das Wetter über einen Zeitraum von einer Woche war und schaue dir auch die nächtlichen Temperaturen an! Diese sind wichtig und werden gern mal vergessen. Tagessonne bringt nicht viel, wenn es Nachts -15grad waren.


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatten das mit den Eierschalen , früher,von paar Russen beim Eisangeln abgekuckt und selber probiert. Hatte damals,vor 30Jahren etwa gut gefangen.


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als Harkenköder war damals guter alter DDR Schmelzkäse der Renner


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ossi67 schrieb:


> Hatten das mit den Eierschalen , früher,von paar Russen beim Eisangeln abgekuckt und selber probiert. Hatte damals,vor 30Jahren etwa gut gefangen.



Vor 30Jahren waren die Verhältnisse auch andere. Wenn ich höre was früher alles gefangen wurde, aber auch sehe was in die Gewässer geschüttet wurde, dann fehlt einfach die Grundlage zum Vergleich für heute.

Als ich vor 22 Jahren meinen Jugendfischerein gemacht hatte wurde ich noch ausdrücklich gewarnt nicht mehr als 500g Fisch aus der Elbe pro Monat zu essen. Medizinballgroße Schaumbälle auf dem Wasser machten klar weshalb. Es scheint als wäre auch mehr Fisch durch den hohen Nährstoffgehalt in den Gewässern vorhanden gewesen zu sein.

Jetzt ist die Elbe klar. Wenn du an einer Buhne stehst kannst du schon sehr gut ins Wasser schauen und es wird auch schlechter gefangen. Ob Eierschalen dann noch laufen? ( alles Theorie, ich will deine Idee nicht untergraben, ich glaube aber, das mit jedem Scheiss Fisch gefangen werden kann, wenn dieser in Massen vorhanden)


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja es war einmal !
Bin aber nicht abgeneigt das alte und neue zu kombinieren.
Versuch macht klug!
Tee und Zitronensaft ist auch was neues und ich werde das Mal testen wenn ich wieder ans Wasser schaffe.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sorry Freunde, ich konnt nix in den Büchern finden -liegt aber nicht an denen, sondern an meinem offensichtlich rapide schrumpfenden Brägen.
 Wie aber Ossi67 und auch viele GoogleHits (viele aus diesem Forum) zeigen, gibt es eine Verbindung zwischen Eierschalenbröseln und Barschen, ebenso wie bei rohem Reis (Flitter).
 Wie gesagt, die Theorie ist, das diese hellen "Partikel" beim Absinken Reflexe erzeugen, die die Barsche mit den umherfleigenden Schuppen der Kleinfische bei ner feeding frenzy verbinden. Damit wäre es ein rein optisches, selektives Lockmittel- analog zu dem bekannten Kies, der vor allem durch die Akustik die Barsche locken soll.
 Fantastic hat aber recht, wenn er skeptisch bei Eierschalen als Lockmittel für Weissfische ist. Die wollen doch wohl eher Aroma und Wolken, statt rein optische Reflexe. Schlimmstenfalls scheucht es sie.
 @ FF: Rudi Bauch? Gibt's den wirklich?|bigeyes
 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Paul Cook, genau diesen Herrn meine ich.
> 
> Der März ist auch nicht gerade einfach, wenn es um die Angelei geht, ist so ein Übergangsmonat zwischen Winter und Frühling. Beides kenne Fische im Übrigen nicht. Sie haben eine innere Uhr und reagieren entsprechend auf den gegebenen Bedingungen. Ein ganzer Dezember kann wie ein April sein, nur mit dem Unterschied, das weniger Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind und weniger Larven zu fressen.
> 
> Generell bauen wir zuviele Gedankengänge und Annahmen aus menschlichem Handeln/Denken in die Angelei ein. Dabei müssen wir nur die Natur imitieren und versuchen dem Fisch die Situation schmackhaft zu machen.
> 
> Solltest du im März dort angeln, schaue wie das Wetter über einen Zeitraum von einer Woche war und schaue dir auch die nächtlichen Temperaturen an! Diese sind wichtig und werden gern mal vergessen. Tagessonne bringt nicht viel, wenn es Nachts -15grad waren.



Klar, die Bedingungen müssen stimmen, bevor ich losziehe. März ist eben nur die Mindestwartezeit, bis ich wieder an das Gewässer darf. Ausgenommen der See friert zu, dann darf ich dort Eisangeln, aber das halte ich diesen Winter nicht mehr für sehr wahrscheinlich. |rolleyes



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hmmm da die meisten Gewässer einen sauren PH Wert haben müssten  würde ich nicht  sagen dass sie keine Wirkung haben... der PH Wert wird dort basischer (glaube ich) und das müssten die Fische merken (hoffe ich) - ist das nicht ähnlich bei Chili im Futter? Zudem knacken eierschalen schön was bspw bei karpfen und teig als hakenköder funktionieren dürfte (gibt auch leute die Schneckenhäuser mit teig füllen um auf Karpfen zu angeln)
> 
> Ähnlich ist es, neben den aromastoffeb, vielleicht auch mit zitronensafr im Futter? Wenn das nix bringt kann man das zeug wenigstens auf Mückenstiche auftragen, das hilft gegen den Juckreiz :m



Sie sind zwar leicht sauer, ja, aber eben nur leicht. Bis sich da soviel Schale gelöst hat, um den pH nennenswert zu heben, würde es wohl Stunden, wenn nicht Tage dauern. Bis dahin hat sich der gelöste Kalk aber auch im ganzen See/Fluss verteilt. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es auf kleine Weißfische eine änliche Lockwirkung hat wie auf Barsche. Ähnlich wie eine große Futterwolke, macht erstmal neugierig und dann schwebt da der Köder. Grad beim Eisangeln kann ich mir das tatsächlich vorstellen, aber im See auf Grund auf größere Friedfische eher weniger.

Aber (sehr fein) gemahlene Eierschale im Futter könnte  beim Gründeln eine Staubwolke am Grund entstehen lassen, die dann wie eine Futterwolke optisch lockt. Vielleicht wäre das mal einen Versuch wert. Je länger ich so drüber nachdenke...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Klar, die Bedingungen müssen stimmen, bevor ich losziehe. März ist eben nur die Mindestwartezeit, bis ich wieder an das Gewässer darf. Ausgenommen der See friert zu, dann darf ich dort Eisangeln, aber das halte ich diesen Winter nicht mehr für sehr wahrscheinlich. |rolleyes



Schon komisch, letztes Jahr bin ich jeden Tag um den See gelaufen und hatte gebetet er würde endlich auftauen, dieses Jahr bin so dermaßen lethargisch, das es mir beinahe egal ist, was passiert. Aber gut, ich muss so oder so im Januar/Februar angeln weil ich sonst mein privates Projekt nicht voran bringen kann.

Mir wäre kaltes Wetter, mit trockener Luft und Schnee wesentlich lieber, als dieses Pisswetter, auf gut deutsch.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir wäre kaltes Wetter, mit trockener Luft und Schnee wesentlich lieber, als dieses Pisswetter, auf gut deutsch.



Mir definitiv auch, aber man muss ja leider nehmen, was man bekommt.


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jedenfalls macht das den Fischen nicht so satt wie reines Grundfutter.
Das Eisangeln hatte damals richtig Spaß gemacht. Die Fische mußte man auch suchen. Gewässerkenntnis war von Vorteil.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ossi67 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls macht das den Fischen nicht so satt wie reines Grundfutter.
> Das Eisangeln hatte damals richtig Spaß gemacht. Die Fische mußte man auch suchen. Gewässerkenntnis war von Vorteil.



Ich nutze gern Erde, zum Abdunkeln und beschweren. Desweiteren ist der Futterkorb klar im Vorteil, gerade die kleinen Modelle, weil sie wenig Futter an den Platz bringen, aber auch durch ihr Eigengewicht schnell sinken. Auch Kies kann eine Waffe im Winter sein.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Desweiteren ist der Futterkorb klar im Vorteil, gerade die kleinen Modelle, weil sie wenig Futter an den Platz bringen, aber auch durch ihr Eigengewicht schnell sinken. ....



Ha, und ich hab gerade die Wagglerrute für morgen montiert....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ha, und ich hab gerade die Wagglerrute für morgen montiert....



Ich hatte eben erst den Austausch mit jemandem über das Angeln mit Picker, Feederrute und Pose. Eindeutige Tendenz: Wo der Korb mit 2l Futter auskommt, musst du beim Angeln mit der Pose für den Erfolg 15l einsetzen.

Bau den Waggler ab. :q:m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ha, und ich hab gerade die Wagglerrute für morgen montiert....



begeisterungssmilie! Nun beginnen die kleinen Stillgewässer zuzufrieren, da ists vielleicht die letzte Chance. Ich nehme an, die konkrete Posenwahl wirst Du situativ vornehmen, aber vielleicht eine kleine Aussage zu deiner Strategie- natürlich nur wenns  kein böses Omen wäre?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bau den Waggler ab. :q:m


 
 Aber was ist mit Schönheit?|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit Schönheit?|wavey:



Sie ruht im Geiste des Rudolf Sacks.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In Litern denk ich beim Anfüttern nie. Bin da mehr der sparsame Typ, nicht aus Geiz, sondern eher weil es mir unverhältnismäßig vorkommt, in rauhen Mengen zu füttern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> In Litern denk ich beim Anfüttern nie. Bin da mehr der sparsame Typ, nicht aus Geiz, sondern eher weil es mir unverhältnismäßig vorkommt, in rauhen Mengen zu füttern.



Es fehlen ja auch die Details und Verhältnismäßigkeit. Mit einer Kopfrute im Kanal wirst du einfach mehr Futter brauchen, weil du auch mehr verlierst, wegen der Absinkgeschwindigkeit, der Zusammensetzung und des Futterplatzes an sich. Wenn ich mit der Feederrute vor einer Kante füttern kann oder einer kleinen Erhöhung, dann sammelt sich dort auch alles. Wenn du meiner einer Kopfrute und einem Spielraum von 13m einfach in der Strömung fischst, dann musst du Füttern, du hast ja keine andere Wahl. Ist aber auch klar Wettkampforientiert.

Im Stillgewässer, im Winter, wird die Futtermenge nicht anders ausfallen, obgleich das Futter zum Stippen/Matchen etwas schwerer ausfallen muss, also auch feuchter angelegt wird.  Ich habe selten mehr als 2L bei und verbrauche meistens auch nicht mehr. Warum auch? Ich sitze alleine am See und habe keinen Druck.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> begeisterungssmilie! Nun beginnen die kleinen Stillgewässer zuzufrieren, da ists vielleicht die letzte Chance. Ich nehme an, die konkrete Posenwahl wirst Du situativ vornehmen, aber vielleicht eine kleine Aussage zu deiner Strategie- natürlich nur wenns  kein böses Omen wäre?



Strategie grob umrissen: ab an die frische Luft!

Werde mit der 4-teiligen Rute in 2 Teile gestückelt ans Wasser marschieren. Unhandlich, aber ich möchte um gar keinen Preis filigrane Arbeiten mit kalten Fingern erledigen müssen. Das Anködern der Maden wird schon aufregend genug sein.

Hab drinnen mit warmen Händen die Kapselrolle an die lange Matche geschraubt und die Schnur durch die zahllosen Mini-Ringe (die Einlagen sehen seltsam aus, SIC-Vorläufer?) gefädelt und ein paar Vorfächer mit kleinen Haken geknüpft. 


Die Drennan Crystal-Insert-Waggler haben ja die praktischen austauschbaren „Inserts”, bei mehr Welle als erhofft kommt ein „Blob” oben ran, sonst je nach Licht ein normaler „Insert”. 

Als Köder denk ich an Maden, Füttern vermutlich ebenfalls damit, öfters nur ein paar der Krabbler.
Liquidized Bread wird wohl auch mit ans Wasser kommen, das würde ich vermutlich zu relativ festen, kleinen Bällchen geformt füttern (gab hier vor ner Weile mal den Link zu einem entsprechenden Champions-Team-Artikel und -Video). Sollte sich am Boden des Gewässers langsam auflösen.

Ansonsten werd ich versuchen, etwas Sonne zu tanken und nach Möglichkeit nicht ins Wasser zu schlittern.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja ist denn heute schon wieder Weihnachten !? :m

Heute von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen, alle begrüßt und ins Wohnzimmer gegangen. Was sehen meine Augen denn da?  2 Angeln und 2 Rollen?  Konnte definitiv nichts von mir aus dem Schuppen sein, das hätte ich sofort gesehen. Aber für mich? Besser gefragt von wem, denn meine Frau hasst mein Hobby. Auch wenn sie selbst gerne einen Fisch mit der Angel reinholt.. Wenn nach 5 Minuten nichts beißt ist alles ********, langweilig und es geht wieder nach Hause. Das erste was kommt: "beißt ja eh nix kannst du ja gleich auch nach Hause kommen ". Natürlich weiß sie das ich noch lange dort sitzen werde aber es muss wohl immer gesagt werden 

Hab mir dann erstmal alles genauer angesehen und muss sagen wirklich klasse. Die Ruten sind verdammt schlank aber sehen sehr edel aus. Eine schöne abschlusskappe, Alles in einer Flucht und fast makellos verarbeitet ( nur fast denn in einem Fuji Rollenhalter war das Logo nicht richtig geklebt ). Die Rollen deutlich überdimensioniert für die Ruten aber genau das was ich eigentlich für 2 andere Ruten suchen, daher alles super  bleiben auch auf diesen Ruten denn der Zielfisch wäre der gleiche. Die Ruten sind nur für andere Gewässer die ich öfter mal beangel und keine 3,60m und 3lb brauche. 

Fazit: Frau hört einem dann wohl doch mal zu wenn man(n) von seinem Hobby spricht 





Schade das heute das Wetter mitspielt aber ich wieder keine Zeit finde raus zu kommen. Ne runde um das Gewässer würde mir schon reichen, weiß ja garnicht mehr wie es aussieht #t


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Glückwunsch! Da hoffe ich, daß Du bald mal Zeit für einen Ansitz findest!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab mal das Wochenende anvisiert. Diesen Monat kann es noch los gehen. Ab Februar ist erstmal bis April alles dicht hier.habe die Befürchtung das es wohl erst im Frühling das erste mal los geht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute trotz ungewohnt sorgfältiger Vorbereitung doch nicht los zum Fluß nebenan. Der Ostwind kam ziemlich scharf und kalt und zwar mit richtig Anlauf genau auf die geplante Angelstelle. 
Hab ja schon bei heftigem Sturm geangelt, aber an kleinen Teichen, wo sich immer eine halbwegs windgeschützte Ecke zwischen den knackenden Bäumen finden ließ.
Das Westufer der Warnow (in der Nähe) ist aus meiner Sicht derzeit nicht so attraktiv zum Angeln. 

Die kommenden Tage soll es etwas wärmer werden, weniger Wind, dafür Nebel. Aber solange ich Pose oder Swingtip sehen kann...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade, hast es ja nun auch schon länger geplant. Frustrierend wenn immer wieder das Wetter einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Hoffe das es die Tage wirklich besser wird


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War heute trotz ungewohnt sorgfältiger Vorbereitung doch nicht los zum Fluß nebenan. Der Ostwind kam ziemlich scharf und kalt und zwar mit richtig Anlauf genau auf die geplante Angelstelle.
> Hab ja schon bei heftigem Sturm geangelt, aber an kleinen Teichen, wo sich immer eine halbwegs windgeschützte Ecke zwischen den knackenden Bäumen finden ließ.
> Das Westufer der Warnow (in der Nähe) ist aus meiner Sicht derzeit nicht so attraktiv zum Angeln.



Das ist natürlich bitter, kann ich aber durchaus verstehen. Hoffen wir auf das Wochenende.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,



geomas schrieb:


> War heute trotz ungewohnt sorgfältiger Vorbereitung doch nicht los zum Fluß nebenan. Der Ostwind kam ziemlich scharf und kalt und zwar mit richtig Anlauf genau auf die geplante Angelstelle.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Izaak schreibt in Kapitel V dass von allen Windrichtungen der Ostwind der schlechteste für den Angler sei, insofern hast Du uraltes Wissen klug genutzt!
> 
> @Xianeli: Ohhh, shiny.. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Leider kann ich Deine neuen Schätze nicht identifizieren- worum handelts sichs denn?
> 
> hg
> Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das sind zwei daiwa emcast Stalker in 3,0m und 2 lb mit 2 daiwa crosscast 5500br. Sieht wirklich schick aus und das "testbiegen" sah sehr vielversprechend aus. Mal auf den den ersten Drill warten und gucken ob sich die wunderbar semiparabole so bestätigt  bei den Rollen muss ich mich mal nach "Line reducer" suchen. Solch Schnurfassungen braucht ja kein normaler Mensch


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade Georg, das das Wetter nicht mitgespielt hat!!! Ist aber momentan auch komisch. Ihr habt recht kalt und windig. Bei mir in der Mitte ist es trüb, recht mild und fast windstill. Eigentlich super Angelwetter!?! Hab ich zumindest gedacht!!!

Hab es Heute erstmal an einer anderen Stelle versucht, etwas tiefer als an der vorherigen! Aber nach einer Stunde ohne jeglichen Biss, bin ich dann wieder an die "alte" Stelle gegangen! Oje war ja schon fast 15.00 Uhr, also Anfang der "Nichtbeißzeit"!!! Aber schlechter konnte es ja auch nicht werden!!!

So verging dann wieder Minute um Minute bis es wieder anfing zu Dämmern!!! Denn bis dorthin gab es auch hier wieder nicht den geringsten Zupf!!! Plötzlich, ca. gegen 16.15 Uhr zog die Rute mit den 5 Maden schön ab, der Anhieb ging aber natürlich daneben!!! Oh, oh, ab das nicht schon wieder war!?! Aber nein an der 2 Maden Rute sollte es gegen halb 5 dann doch noch einen Biss geben, Anhieb, hing, wieder einigermaßen Widerstand und schwupps da war er wieder mein "Einer"!!! Diesmal mit 38cm etwas kleiner, aber egal, nicht abgeschneidert!!! Hab dann noch etwas weiter geangelt und meinte auch evtl. noch einen Biss gehabt zu haben, konnte aber die Pose nicht mehr genau erkennen, ob sie etwas zur Seite zog oder nicht!?! Beim Anhieb war jedenfalls nichts, auch an den Maden war nichts zu sehen!


Bleibt mir erstmal als Fazit: In 2018, auch beim 3.mal, noch nicht geschneidert, auch im Vereinsteich gibt es Fische, die um diese Jahreszeit noch beißen!!!

Allerdings sitze ich jetzt hier mit einigen Fragen!!! 

Wo sind die Fische bei normalen Lichtverhältnissen? Mir kommt es so vor, das sie sich dann in der Mitte vom Teich aufhalten und erst mit zunehmender Dämmerung in Ufernähe kommen!?!

Warum kommen die Fische mit zunehmender Dämmerung in Ufernähe? Das wüsste ich auch gern!!! An dem Futter kann es ja nicht gelegen haben, das war ja schon eine ganze Zeit da!!! Wärmer wird es ja auch nicht!!! Ich habe irgendwie keinen Plan! 

Na meinetwegen, wenn es dann immer nochmal beißt, ist das ja auch ok!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario! 
Trüb und vergleichsweise mild sollen die kommenden Tage hier werden und auch der fiese Ostwind soll auf Süd drehen und seine Kraft verlieren.
Zunehmende Fischaktivität mit Einsetzen der Dämmerung konnte ich Ende Dezember an dem Teich auf der Pferdekoppel auch beobachten.
Also im Rahmen des für mich „Beobachtbaren” ;-)


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Generell bauen wir zuviele Gedankengänge und Annahmen aus menschlichem  Handeln/Denken in die Angelei ein.


_*ja.. *_#6

....und darum fangen wir auch oft (weniger)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*ja.. *_#6
> 
> ....und darum fangen wir auch oft (weniger)



(bisweilen nichts) :m


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann versuch mal anders rum zu denken.:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal anders rum zu denken.:m



Wie eine Frau?


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie eine Frau?



Dann wird das nie was :q
Ne wie ein Fisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann wird das nie was :q
> Ne wie ein Fisch.



Fische haben keine Intelligenz. :b


----------



## phirania

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fische haben keine Intelligenz. :b



Da dran kann ich nicht glauben, die Biester sind schon schlau...|rolleyes
Aber auch verfressen, das wird denen immer zum Verhängnis....:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



phirania schrieb:


> Da dran kann ich nicht glauben, die Biester sind schon schlau...|rolleyes
> Aber auch verfressen, das wird denen immer zum Verhängnis....:q



War auch nur eine Phrase. Ich selbst bin da weder in die eine Richtung Meinugstechnisch festgesetzt, noch in die Andere. Solange wie ich am Ende des Angeltages schlauer war, ist alles gut!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sie denken nicht und doch verhöhnen sie mich oft genug


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich die Arbeiten mancher Kollegen von mir lese, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, das ein Fisch die besser hätte schreiben können.

Außer Hechte und Salmoniden. Die sind Analphabeten.
Und Döbel. Die würden hervorragende Plagiate herstellen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen geht es wohl endlich das erste Mal ans Wasser für 2-3 Std  denke mal ich werde es mit der Lightfeeder probieren und etwas neben der Futterstelle ein Methodfeeder. Als Köder Brotflocke an der Feeder und Pellets am Methodfeeder


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^  dafür Petri, Xianeli!

Ähnliche Absichten hab ich auch, nachdem mich diese Woche der innere Schweinehund an der kurzen Leine hatte.
Mal sehen, es ist leichter Frost angesagt, vielleicht lauf ich doch nicht zum Fluß nebenan, sondern fahr zu einem Teich in einem Stadtpark (mehr Windschutz).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Morgen geht es wohl endlich das erste Mal ans Wasser für 2-3 Std





			
				geomas;4777700mÄhnliche Absichten hab ich auch[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Jungs, schön das Ihr es raus ans Wasser schafft!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dir ebenfalls ein Petri geomas 

Der Wind ist doch wieder deutlich stärker als die Tage ( komischerweise immer zum Wochenende ^^ ) ohne Shelter dürfte es sehr unangenehm werden. Naja dauert ja nicht ewig eins aufzubauen

Edit: ich hoffe bei geomas läuft es besser. Mein Auto ist gepackt, angeln sind fertig aber wie immer kam etwas dazwischen. Morgen bleibt das Handy aus und es geht definitiv los. Ein gutes hatte es... Ich habe Maden die ich sonst nicht gehabt hätte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde auch gern los, ich versinke aber in Arbeit und dann wäre da noch ( habe ich gestern festgestellt) die Vereinswirtschaft. Ich muss ja noch die Gruppe wechseln, meine Marke abholen, mich bei der alten Gruppe abmelden und natürlich noch 25 Euro nachzahlen weil ich bei der letzten Gewässerreinigung wegen Umzugs fehlte.

Bedeutet ich muss jetzt mit meiner alten Gruppe mich kurzschließen, das Geld abgeben, dann den neuen Antrag stellen, den Wechsel vollziehen. Mein Gott, es könnte so einfach sein.....


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein nachträgliches Petri auch von mir. 

Ich komme grad zurück vom Ansitz. Ich hatte noch etwas feuchtes Futter eingefroren, also bin ich kurzfristig zum Feedern an eine relativ flachen Wendestelle am Mittellandkanal gefahren. Heut Nacht gehen die Temperaturen hier deftig runter und die nächsten 1-2 Wochen sehen auch nicht so prickelnd aus, also dacht ich mir muss ich dochnoch schnell los. 

Als ich angefangen habe war grade Rushhour auf dem Kanal, alle paar Minuten kam ein Schiff. Letztendlich war das aber zu meine Vorteil, denn die ersten Würfe hab ich dermaßen versemmelt, dass sich mein Futterplatz mal direkt über mehrere Meter erstreckt hat. |uhoh: Die Schiffe mit ihrer starken Strömung haben das Futter aber zuverlässig abgeräumt und ich konnte nochmal neu anlegen. Als Futter hatte ich noch eine leicht schokoladige Mischung aus dem Herbst im Eisfach, die ich dann Winterrotaugen-gerecht noch mit Kreuzkümmel verfeinert habe. Als Hakenköder wollte ich Mais und Dendrobena verwenden, bin dann aber letztendlich komplett bei den Würmern geblieben, allerdings halbiert.

Anderthalb Stunden war ich etwa da, zwischendurch gabs einen uneindeutigen Zupfer, der aber nichts brachte, und später noch einen zweiten, eindeutigen Biss, der dann aber leider nicht hing. Ich tippe auf den immernoch recht großen halben Dendrobena als Ursache. Von da an habe ich noch kleinere Wurmstücke verwendet, aber die Bisse blieben dann aus. Irgendwann wurde der Wind dann stärker und kälter und meine Hände taub, da fand ich war es an der Zeit, wieder aufzubrechen. 

Insgesamt trotzdem ein erfolgreicher Tag für mich, denn a) hab ich meinem inneren Schweinehund wieder erfolgreich in deinen Allerwertesten getreten und b) habe ich trotz meiner geringen Erfahrung am Kanal allgemein sowie auch mit Friedfischen und trotz der schlechten Bedingungen immerhin einen Biss bekommen.

Wie lief es bei euch? Wer hat sich raus getraut und wer konnte vielleicht sogar ein paar Fische verhaften?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Insgesamt trotzdem ein erfolgreicher Tag für mich, denn a) hab ich meinem inneren Schweinehund wieder erfolgreich in deinen Allerwertesten getreten und b) habe ich trotz meiner geringen Erfahrung am Kanal allgemein sowie auch mit Friedfischen und trotz der schlechten Bedingungen immerhin einen Biss bekommen.



 Harte Zeiten sinds, da hat jeder der es irgendwie schafft, in Sichtweite eines Gewässers zu kommen, Anerkennung verdient. #6




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern los, ich versinke aber in Arbeit und dann wäre da noch ( habe ich gestern festgestellt) die Vereinswirtschaft. Ich muss ja noch die Gruppe wechseln, meine Marke abholen, mich bei der alten Gruppe abmelden und natürlich noch 25 Euro nachzahlen weil ich bei der letzten Gewässerreinigung wegen Umzugs fehlte.
> 
> Bedeutet ich muss jetzt mit meiner alten Gruppe mich kurzschließen, das Geld abgeben, dann den neuen Antrag stellen, den Wechsel vollziehen. Mein Gott, es könnte so einfach sein.....


 
 Hab extra drauf geachtet, meinen Papierkram noch vor Jahreswechsel zusammen zu haben.. und jetzt Das...

 Bin gespannt ob die anderen Jungs gute Nachrichten bringen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein nachträgliches Petri auch von mir.
> 
> Ich komme grad zurück vom Ansitz. Ich hatte noch etwas feuchtes Futter eingefroren, also bin ich kurzfristig zum Feedern an eine relativ flachen Wendestelle am Mittellandkanal gefahren.



War bestimmt nicht schlecht in Wiehagen :q Der Biss war wohl kein größerer Weissfisch. Große Rotaugen hauen einen ganzen Tauwurm locker weg. Den Köder nehme ich auch im Spätherbst / Winter...da gehen dann die 35+ Rotaugen drauf. Nebenbei hat man ja immer noch die Chance auf Barsch. Muss auch mal wieder los.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hab extra drauf geachtet, meinen Papierkram noch vor Jahreswechsel zusammen zu haben.. und jetzt Das...
> 
> Bin gespannt ob die anderen Jungs gute Nachrichten bringen..



An sich kein Problem, es Nerft aber. Ich könnte mir auch einfach eine Jahreskarte holen und fertig ab. Aber wie dem auch sei, am Montag heisst es dann telefonieren und am 25.01. dann die neue Gruppe belästigen.

Ich meine, ich hätte kein Problem trotzdem zu angeln, aber noch bin ich sowieso zu Faul!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> War bestimmt nicht schlecht in Wiehagen :q Der Biss war wohl kein größerer Weissfisch. Große Rotaugen hauen einen ganzen Tauwurm locker weg. Den Köder nehme ich auch im Spätherbst / Winter...da gehen dann die 35+ Rotaugen drauf. Nebenbei hat man ja immer noch die Chance auf Barsch. Muss auch mal wieder los.



Echt, du gehst da gezielt mit nem dicken Tauwurm los? Ich dachte lieber klein und mit einem Haps ist der Haken im Mund... 

Ich hab vor 10 Jahren allerdings da auch mal mit Tauwurm im Winter geangelt...ohne Anfüttern, einfach nur Wurm an der Winkelpicker. Gab ne fast 40er Rotfeder, aber das hab ich eher als glücklichen Zufallsfang abgetan.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Es lief nicht besser, aber immerhin konnte ich den inneren Schweinehund überwinden und war am Wasser. Der Trip zum Stadtpark begann mit sehr viel Verzögerung, an der auserkorenen Angelstelle war ich erst 14.45. 
Dummerweise war dieser Teich zu etwa 2/3 von einer dünnen Eisschicht überzogen und nach etwas hin und her bin ich rüber zum anderen Teich. 
Dieser war fast komplett eisfrei und es gab sogar Anzeichen von Fischaktivität.
Aus Zeitgründen hab ich nur eine der beiden Ruten klar gemacht - die alte Barbenrute mit der Pin, die mir beim letzten Ansitz 2017 so viel Freude bereitet hat.
Kleiner Methodkorb, am kurzen Vorfach Dosenmais.






Der Methodkorb wurde per „Nottingham-Cast” in Richtung einer Schilfkante befördert, in deren Nähe ich „ruckelndes Rohr” beobachtet hatte.
Um es kurz zu machen - ein Schnurschwimmer, sonst nix. Interessant aber, daß die Fische durchaus aktiv waren, vermutlich überwiegend Mini-Plötz, dazu gab es immer wieder Bewegung an Zweigen, Wasserpflanzen in Ufernähe.

Mein ursprünglicher Plan, mit der Schwinge eine auftreibende oder wenigstens schwerelose Brotflocke (oder „gestanzte Brotscheibe”) anzubieten, hätte sicher mehr Aussicht auf Erfolg gehabt.

Vielleicht versuch ich es morgen noch mal, dann mit mehr Zeit und der eben erwähnten leichten Montage.

Wie kalt es tatsächlich war, habe ich erst beim Zusammenpacken gespürt, da war ich letztlich heilfroh, die Gerätschaften ohne Bruch wieder heil nach Hause gebracht zu haben.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> da war ich letztlich heilfroh, die Gerätschaften ohne Bruch wieder heil nach Hause gebracht zu haben.



Meine Hände waren so kalt, dass ich mir fast eher Sorgen ums Auto gemacht habe... #d

Aber schön, dass du dich auch aufraffen konntest. Wie war denn das Wetter bei euch heute, schien zwischendurch mal die Sonne? Ich hätt jetzt bei uns hier keine Fische im flachen Wasser im Schilf erwartet...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meine Hände waren so kalt, dass ich mir fast eher Sorgen ums Auto gemacht habe... #d
> 
> Aber schön, dass du dich auch aufraffen konntest. Wie war denn das Wetter bei euch heute, schien zwischendurch mal die Sonne? Ich hätt jetzt bei uns hier keine Fische im flachen Wasser im Schilf erwartet...



Ne, keine Sonne, auch nicht extrem trübe. Trocken, Temperatur um den Gefrierpunkt herum, leichter aber dennoch ungemütlicher SO-Wind (saß aber geschützt).

Die Fischaktivität hat mich auch gewundert. Durch Enten-Fütterer (Stadtpark eben ;-)) kommt immer etwas Brot ins Wasser, vielleicht kann so etwas den Ausschlag geben. In der Mitte des Teiches gabs regelmäßig kleine Ringe, ganz selten sprang auch mal ein Mini. Und wie gesagt: unter Bäumen, von denen teilweise Zweige ins Wasser hängen, war auch direkt am Ufer gelegentlich Betrieb.
Wie tief der Teiche (oder beide Teiche) sind, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Maximal 1,5 Meter, würd ich schätzen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade das nichts lief aber gut das ihr es ans Wasser geschafft habt. Hatte die Möglichkeit ab 15 Uhr zu fahren aber das war mir zu spät, dann lieber auf morgen verlegen. Bis alles fertig gewesen wäre hätte ich wieder einpacken können.

Habe mir heute Toastbrot ausgestanzt und wollte es mal trocknen lassen und irgendwann am Haar anbieten. Evtl kommen die ein oder anderen Stücke morgen mit aber dann als Hakenköder. 

Zum Thema Brotchips https://www.lidl.de/de/crusti-croc-mini-brot-chips/p208455  sie sind etwa 35mm im Durchmesser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ne, keine Sonne, auch nicht extrem trübe. Trocken, Temperatur um den Gefrierpunkt herum, leichter aber dennoch ungemütlicher SO-Wind (saß aber geschützt).
> 
> Die Fischaktivität hat mich auch gewundert. Durch Enten-Fütterer (Stadtpark eben ;-)) kommt immer etwas Brot ins Wasser, vielleicht kann so etwas den Ausschlag geben. In der Mitte des Teiches gabs regelmäßig kleine Ringe, ganz selten sprang auch mal ein Mini. Und wie gesagt: unter Bäumen, von denen teilweise Zweige ins Wasser hängen, war auch direkt am Ufer gelegentlich Betrieb.
> Wie tief der Teiche (oder beide Teiche) sind, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Maximal 1,5 Meter, würd ich schätzen.



Solche Gewässer habe ich intensiv befischt. Vorteil, der Wasserkörper wird schneller warm, aber eben auch schneller kalt. Fisch fängt du eigentlich immer, aber man muss sie suchen und finden, weil Tiefe stellen quasi nicht existieren und du den Schwarm einfach erwischen musst. Genaues Loten, samt dem kleinsten Unterschied, eine Kante etwa von 10cm, sind schon ausschlaggebend. 

Was immer funktionierte waren Futtermehle auf Paniermehl. Das Futter musste aber IMMER Pechschwarz oder ein sehr dunkles Braun haben, weil ( wegen Sichtigkeit von oben, flacher Teich eben) der Fisch wesentlich scheuer agiert und schon gar nicht einen Kontrast bilden will auf hellem Untergrund. Da reichen meiner Erfahrung nach schon kleinste Flächen von Futter und man sieht maximal die Kinderstube des Sommers am Haken.

Mit dem Method Feeder habe ich allerdings im Winter nie etwas fangen können, wenn ich klassisch damit gefischt hatte. Einfach zu große Köder und das Lockfutter ist auch ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge, weil es entweder zu fest wird und im kalten Wasser sich nicht löst oder aber beim Aufprall schon vom Feeder sich löst. Konsistenz ist alles, aber im Winter sehr schwierig. Klappt das nicht, kann man auch gleich nen Festblei fischen und Maden schießen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann schonmal Petri für morgen! 



geomas schrieb:


> In der Mitte des Teiches gabs regelmäßig kleine Ringe, ganz selten sprang auch mal ein Mini. Und wie gesagt: unter Bäumen, von denen teilweise Zweige ins Wasser hängen, war auch direkt am Ufer gelegentlich Betrieb.
> Wie tief der Teiche (oder beide Teiche) sind, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Maximal 1,5 Meter, würd ich schätzen.



Das mit den springenden Minis klingt ja fast nach raubenden Barschen oder ähnlichem. Vielleicht steckten die ganzen kleine deswegen im Schilf und unter den Büschen, um etwas Deckung zu haben. Ist zwar reine Spekulation, aber wenn du das beim nächsten mal wieder beobachtest, dann leg doch vielleicht trotzdem eine Rute ins Tiefe. Die dicken Rotaugen brauchen sich ja nicht verstecken und könnten dann im Tiefen stehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann schonmal Petri für morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Das mit den springenden Minis klingt ja fast nach raubenden Barschen oder ähnlichem. Vielleicht steckten die ganzen kleine deswegen im Schilf und unter den Büschen, um etwas Deckung zu haben. Ist zwar reine Spekulation, aber wenn du das beim nächsten mal wieder beobachtest, dann leg doch vielleicht trotzdem eine Rute ins Tiefe. Die dicken Rotaugen brauchen sich ja nicht verstecken und könnten dann im Tiefen stehen.



Gerade diese verstecken sich. Liebste Beute dank Passform für große Raubfische. Rotaugen gelten als scheuste Fischart mitunter, weil sie quasi ein Leben lang unter Gefahr leben, was für Brasse, Schleie, Karpfen und Co. einfach ab einer gewissen Größe wegfällt. 

Daher auch die Problematik, die einige Fischbiologen mit dem Wels sehen, weil er eben nicht überall heimisch war und sich auch an größere Beute greift, sich anpasst. Die anderen Fische können das aber nicht, ihnen fehlen die Strategien dagegen, weshalb das mit dem Wels so ein heißes Eisen ist. Ähnlich Äsche und Kormoran.

Ich bin kein Fachmann, habe das nur mal irgendwo gelesen. Ist aber sinnig denke ich.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit dem Method Feeder habe ich allerdings im Winter nie etwas fangen können, wenn ich klassisch damit gefischt hatte. Einfach zu große Köder und das Lockfutter ist auch ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge, weil es entweder zu fest wird und im kalten Wasser sich nicht löst oder aber beim Aufprall schon vom Feeder sich löst. Konsistenz ist alles, aber im Winter sehr schwierig. Klappt das nicht, kann man auch gleich nen Festblei fischen und Maden schießen.



Gilt das auch für Pellets? Bzw. wie sähe das denn aus, wenn man einen geschlossenen Futterkorb mit groben Pellets füllt, so dass sie nicht herausfallen können, sich aber lösen und dadurch locken? Und dann den Hakenköder eben knapp daneben anbieten. Spricht da irgendwas gegen? Bei mir im Kanal könnte das jetzt im Winter vielleicht sinnvoll sein. So hab ich keinen Futterplatz, den ich jede halbe Stunde wegen der Schiffe neu aufbauen muss, sondern hab nur das Pellet-Aroma, das sich langsam verteilt. Und die fischigen Pellets dürften doch tendenziell auch eher die großen anlocken, oder nicht?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genaues Ausloten ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu zeitaufwändig jetzt im Winter. Falls ich es in den kommenden Tagen noch mal dorthin schaffe, werde ich wohl eine Rute mit Selbsthakmontage (Festblei oder Method) in Schilf- oder Ufernähe parken und „aktiv” mit der Schwinge + auftreibendem Brot die anderen Fische behelligen.
Hab mir gerade noch mal alte Fotos (Sommer 2016) von diesem Gewässer angesehen, da waren auch zwei kurze Videos dabei - Massen an Kleinfisch.
Ein paar bessere sollen dort auch drin sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Echt, du gehst da gezielt mit nem dicken Tauwurm los? Ich dachte lieber klein und mit einem Haps ist der Haken im Mund...
> 
> Ich hab vor 10 Jahren allerdings da auch mal mit Tauwurm im Winter geangelt...ohne Anfüttern, einfach nur Wurm an der Winkelpicker. Gab ne fast 40er Rotfeder, aber das hab ich eher als glücklichen Zufallsfang abgetan.



Ja, nehme einen ganzen Tauwurm. Fütter aber auch nicht zusätzlich an. Wenn was beisst, dann ein gutes Rotauge...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Pellets? Bzw. wie sähe das denn aus, wenn man einen geschlossenen Futterkorb mit groben Pellets füllt, so dass sie nicht herausfallen können, sich aber lösen und dadurch locken? Und dann den Hakenköder eben knapp daneben anbieten. Spricht da irgendwas gegen? Bei mir im Kanal könnte das jetzt im Winter vielleicht sinnvoll sein. So hab ich keinen Futterplatz, den ich jede halbe Stunde wegen der Schiffe neu aufbauen muss, sondern hab nur das Pellet-Aroma, das sich langsam verteilt. Und die fischigen Pellets dürften doch tendenziell auch eher die großen anlocken, oder nicht?



Pellets lösen sich halt sehr schwer, dazu sind noch Öle im Spiel, die ihre Arbeit bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad quasi einstellen. Pellets auf Alkoholbasis kenne ich noch nicht. :q

Wenn du locken möchtest ohne Futtereinsatz, dann besorge dir Schaumstoff, hau Lockstoff rauf, presse diesen in einen Madenkorb ( geschlossener, damit kein Müll ins Gewässer kommt), dann raus auf deine Bahn wo du Fischen willst und fange deine Fische. Ein paar kleine Maden gehen auch mit rein.

Kanal habe ich recht wenig Ahnung von, aber auch dort werden die Fische, wie in der Elbe, das Fressen reduzieren und sich hinstellen. Strömungsruhige Bereiche sind jetzt Gold wert. Ich würde keine Pellets einsetzen, dann eher eine Futterspur legen mit genügend Duft der Saison.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Thema Pellets: das ist ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge. Entweder gehen sie gar nicht oder die Post geht ab


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pellets: das ist ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge. Entweder gehen sie gar nicht oder die Post geht ab



Man muss auch schauen welche Pellets man hat. Es gibt jene mit Fischmehlen und einer ölhaltigen Zusammensetzung, die ganz anders arbeiten als jene aus Kohlenhydraten, sprich aus Mais und Co. gepressten. So einfach ist das alles dann doch nicht. Es gibt eine Vielzahl dieser.

Ich nutze sie nur im Sommer und Herbst, im Winter und Frühling jedoch nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ja, nehme einen ganzen Tauwurm. Fütter aber auch nicht zusätzlich an. Wenn was beisst, dann ein gutes Rotauge...



Und wie lange dauert es im Schnitt, bis da im Winter etwas bei dir beißt? 

@Fantastic: Das macht schon Sinn, zumindest für die normal-größeren Rotaugen. Da wäre aber interessant, ob die 35er und 40er diese Scheu nicht dann irgendwann verlieren, wenn sie aus dem Beutespektrum der Hechte rauswachsen. 

@Georg: Mir würde da auch die Geduld zu fehlen, aber Sinn macht es ja schon. Ich bin auch kein Freund vom Loten, aber ich werds mir wohl angewöhnen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man muss auch schauen welche Pellets man hat. Es gibt jene mit Fischmehlen und einer ölhaltigen Zusammensetzung, die ganz anders arbeiten als jene aus Kohlenhydraten, sprich aus Mais und Co. gepressten. So einfach ist das alles dann doch nicht. Es gibt eine Vielzahl dieser.
> 
> Ich nutze sie nur im Sommer und Herbst, im Winter und Frühling jedoch nicht.



Hast recht, ich bin von Fischpellets auagegangen. Die Maispellets lösen sich mir zu schnell auf und laufen für mich unter anfutter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic: Das macht schon Sinn, zumindest für die normal-größeren Rotaugen. Da wäre aber interessant, ob die 35er und 40er diese Scheu nicht dann irgendwann verlieren, wenn sie aus dem Beutespektrum der Hechte rauswachsen.



35cm Rotaugen sind für Hechte kein Problem, wenn sie eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben. Ich habe in meinem Leben einen Hecht gesehen von 1,26m und ich kann dir sagen, da passen ganz andere Dinge rein.

Insofern ist aber alles Theorie, ich bin ja kein Rotauge. :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast recht, ich bin von Fischpellets auagegangen. Die Maispellets lösen sich mir zu schnell auf und laufen für mich unter anfutter



Meine Ziegenfuttersuperduper Pellets 20mm geschrotet auf ideales Maß lösen sich nach 10min bis 20min auf. Die Pellets aus Fischmehlen liegen ja dagegen Ewigkeiten und werden eher Gummiartig, bis sie irgendwann wohl ein Teil des Sees werden.

Pellets sind aber geil, ich habe sie Knüppelhart am Haar gefischt in 10mm und konnte einige starke Brassen fangen. Aber nicht in jedem Gewässer, wie du schriebst, ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Strömungsruhige Bereiche sind jetzt Gold wert. Ich würde keine Pellets einsetzen, dann eher eine Futterspur legen mit genügend Duft der Saison.



Das ist halt das Problem mit dem Futter, grad jetzt im Winter, wo man ja nicht zuviel reinhauen darf: An sich steht der Kanal und bewegt sich nur minimal, aber wenn ein Schiff vorbei kommt, dann kanns dir auch locker mal ein 100g Sargblei vom Platz ziehen, je nach Geschwindigkeit und Tiefgang. An den Wendestellen ist der Kanalquerschnitt natürlich größer und die Strömung durch die Schiffe so auch geringer, weswegen hier auch eigentlich immer Fische zu finden sind. Aber ne Futterspur hält auch dort mit Glück maximal 30 Minuten und dann wars das.

Deswegen hatte ich die Idee mit dem geschlossenen Korb und den Pellets als reines Lockaroma, so wie du es jetzt quasi mit dem Schaumstoff vorschlägst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem mit dem Futter, grad jetzt im Winter, wo man ja nicht zuviel reinhauen darf: An sich steht der Kanal und bewegt sich nur minimal, aber wenn ein Schiff vorbei kommt, dann kanns dir auch locker mal ein 100g Sargblei vom Platz ziehen, je nach Geschwindigkeit und Tiefgang. An den Wendestellen ist der Kanalquerschnitt natürlich größer und die Strömung durch die Schiffe so auch geringer, weswegen hier auch eigentlich immer Fische zu finden sind. Aber ne Futterspur hält auch dort mit Glück maximal 30 Minuten und dann wars das.
> 
> Deswegen hatte ich die Idee mit dem geschlossenen Korb und den Pellets als reines Lockaroma, so wie du es jetzt quasi mit dem Schaumstoff vorschlägst.



Ich glaube Kanäle sind nochmal eine andere Dimension wie die Elbe, weil die Schifffahrtsstraßen halt enorme Mengen Futter abverlangen weil dir Boote und Dergleichen den Futterplatz einfach immer zerschießen.

Ein Bekannter von mir fischt viele Hegeevents an Kanälen mit der Pose und da geht nichts unter 15l Futter wenn du was reißen willst. Beim Feedern geht weniger, aber auch dort werden enorm große Körbe und viel Futter eingesetzt.  Er knallt viel Splitt und Kies rein, aber helfen tut alles nichts. Ich denke im warmen Kalenderteil sind Pellets gut, im Winter? Die Pellets lösen sich nicht, das Öl verteilt sich nicht. 

Den Tod wird jeder Kanalangler sterben müssen. Futterplatz aufbauen und Strömung sind auch keine idealen Partner.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als Futter in max 3mm benutze ich trotzdem gerne Halibut Pellets. Mag auch am Gewässer liegen, hier jedenfalls funktionieren sie immer. Wenn ich im Winter Pellets als Köder benutze dann nur mit dip vollgesaugte. 

Der Weißfischbestand ist aber auch sehr gut. Von 100 Angler gehen 95 auf Hecht, 4 auf Karpfen und mit der Feeder sehe ich niemanden außer mir. 

Die Idee mit dem Schwamm finde ich gut. Werde ich bei Zeiten wohl mal ausprobieren. Ist mir zwar bekannt aber in vergessenheit geraten


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Als Futter in max 3mm benutze ich trotzdem gerne Halibut Pellets. Mag auch am Gewässer liegen, hier jedenfalls funktionieren sie immer. Wenn ich im Winter Pellets als Köder benutze dann nur mit dip vollgesaugte.
> 
> Der Weißfischbestand ist aber auch sehr gut. Von 100 Angler gehen 95 auf Hecht, 4 auf Karpfen und mit der Feeder sehe ich niemanden außer mir.
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Schwamm finde ich gut. Werde ich bei Zeiten wohl mal ausprobieren. Ist mir zwar bekannt aber in vergessenheit geraten



Thema Schwamm: ich bin schon auf Andals großen Tofu-Report gespannt ;-) Ich find die Idee super, das Zeugs als Aroma-Trägermaterial zu nutzen.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für was sonst


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir fischt viele Hegeevents an Kanälen mit der Pose und da geht nichts unter 15l Futter wenn du was reißen willst. Beim Feedern geht weniger, aber auch dort werden enorm große Körbe und viel Futter eingesetzt.



15l? Und das nicht alleine, sondern neben vielen anderen? Mir war ja klar, dass der Kanal etwas mehr Futter frisst, aber das übersteigt dann doch deutlich meine Erwartungen. Ich dachte mit solchen Mengen würde man die Fische selbst im Sommer hoffnungslos überfüttern. Dann werd ich mich wohl doch eher auf den Baggersee konzentrieren nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Andal


 Gutes Stichwort! Wo steckt der Friedrich Liechtenstein der Friedfischangelei?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> 15l? Und das nicht alleine, sondern neben vielen anderen? Mir war ja klar, dass der Kanal etwas mehr Futter frisst, aber das übersteigt dann doch deutlich meine Erwartungen. Ich dachte mit solchen Mengen würde man die Fische selbst im Sommer hoffnungslos überfüttern. Dann werd ich mich wohl doch eher auf den Baggersee konzentrieren nächstes Jahr.



Ich habe noch tief gestapelt.

Wieviel Futter davon verschwindet aber? Wieviel bleibt für den Fisch? Da kannst dir ganz schnell ausrechnen, worauf das hinausläuft. Die haben mich auch mal eingeladen mit der Feeder mitzumachen, ich habe dankend abgelehnt. Einfach Wertungsfrei, ich mag feines Fischen und was dort läuft ist wie arbeiten auf dem Bau!

Ich mache auch große Bögen um starke Strömung, auch wenn es mich reizen würde, aber es ist eben eine andere Dimension. Baggersee dagegen ist schon Nett, obgleich je nach Wasserkörper und ohne Flachwasserbereich und falsch stehendem Wind die ganze Nummer auch kein Selbstläufer ist. Aber was ist denn einfach?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Insofern ist aber alles Theorie, ich bin ja kein Rotauge. :q



Sondern ein kapitaler Brassen 

SCNR


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sondern ein kapitaler Brassen
> 
> SCNR



Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit habe ich mich meinem Schwarm angeschlossen, dieses Jahr bin ich eher der Einzelgänger.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mache auch große Bögen um starke Strömung, auch wenn es mich reizen würde, aber es ist eben eine andere Dimension. Baggersee dagegen ist schon Nett, obgleich je nach Wasserkörper und ohne Flachwasserbereich und falsch stehendem Wind die ganze Nummer auch kein Selbstläufer ist. Aber was ist denn einfach?



Einfach wäre ja auch lagweilig. Aber für den Anfang sind nicht allzu herausfordernde Gewässer natürlich deutlich netter. 

Wobei ich natürlich auch nicht weiß, wie die Strecken aussehen, die dein Kumpel bei den Hegefischen befischt. Meine Strecke hat drei Ecken, wo sich jeweils gleich mehrere Hot-Spots (Häfen, Wendestellen, Einläufe) auf kleinem Raum konzentrieren. Wenn die Fische da eh vor Ort sind (die Wendestellen sind z.B. nur um die 100m lang), dann kommt man ja vielleicht auch mit weniger Futter aus. Aber was weiß ich schon, ich bin da a noch ganz am Anfang.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Einfach wäre ja auch lagweilig. Aber für den Anfang sind nicht allzu herausfordernde Gewässer natürlich deutlich netter.
> 
> Wobei ich natürlich auch nicht weiß, wie die Strecken aussehen, die dein Kumpel bei den Hegefischen befischt. Meine Strecke hat drei Ecken, wo sich jeweils gleich mehrere Hot-Spots (Häfen, Wendestellen, Einläufe) auf kleinem Raum konzentrieren. Wenn die Fische da eh vor Ort sind (die Wendestellen sind z.B. nur um die 100m lang), dann kommt man ja vielleicht auch mit weniger Futter aus. Aber was weiß ich schon, ich bin da a noch ganz am Anfang.



Wir wissen alle nicht, wir glauben nur. Ich selbst stehe jeden Tag auf und bin am Anfang. Ich verstehe Fische auch nur grundsätzlich, aber nicht in Gänze. 

Man sollte sich vom industriellen Einfluss einfach nicht blenden lassen. Ich habe bei diversen Hegefischen jetzt selbst erlebt, wie einfache Logik all die Weisheiten schlagen kann. Jedes weitere Jahr Angeln summiert einfach nur den Irrtum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wie lange dauert es im Schnitt, bis da im Winter etwas bei dir beißt?



Schwer zu sagen. Kommt drauf an wann ich so los fahre. Die meisten Bisse kommen irgendwie Nachmittags kurz bevor es dunkel wird. Davor eigentlich kaum..zumindest am MLK. Habe aber auch nicht jeden Angeltag einen Biss...ist im Winter eh deutlich schwerer als im Sommer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meine Hände waren so kalt, dass ich mir fast eher Sorgen ums Auto gemacht habe... #d



Man nehme einen (oder gern auch 2) Taschenwärmer mit bei den Temperaturen.
Hab ich beim Quappenangeln auch immer dabei, schon allein um mein Raynaud-Syndrom in Schach zu halten. 

Möcht ich nimmer missen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Kommt drauf an wann ich so los fahre. Die meisten Bisse kommen irgendwie Nachmittags kurz bevor es dunkel wird. Davor eigentlich kaum..zumindest am MLK. Habe aber auch nicht jeden Angeltag einen Biss...ist im Winter eh deutlich schwerer als im Sommer.



Achso, naja damit sind wir ja mehr oder minder im Bereich des Zufallsfanges. Wenn der Kanal wenigstens hübsch wäre, wäre mir das ja genug, aber in dieser Anti-Idylle brauch ich auf Dauer dann doch regelmäßige Fänge, um dort glücklich zu werden. |rolleyes


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man nehme einen (oder gern auch 2) Taschenwärmer mit bei den Temperaturen.
> Hab ich beim Quappenangeln auch immer dabei, schon allein um mein Raynaud-Syndrom in Schach zu halten.
> 
> Möcht ich nimmer missen.



Hattest du die nicht neulich hier oder in einem anderen Thread schonmal erwähnt? Sonst war das jemand anderes. Hatte mir die jedenfalls auch kürzlich mal angeschaut, aber bisher noch nicht bestellt. Find ich recht sympathisch die Dinger.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hattest du die nicht neulich hier oder in einem anderen Thread schonmal erwähnt? Sonst war das jemand anderes. Hatte mir die jedenfalls auch kürzlich mal angeschaut, aber bisher noch nicht bestellt. Find ich recht sympathisch die Dinger.



Ja Taschenöfen sind echte Retter im Winter. Aber die Kohleöfchen mit den Brennstäben sind Murks, wirklich gut sind die Benziner, und zwar ganz genau die, die Bimmelrudi abgebildet hat: Die Firma heisst "Peacock". Aus leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Peacocks punkto konstanter Heizleistung und -dauer (18-20h!) ähnliche Produkte verblassen lassen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau das hatte ich dann auch gelesen. Es gibt aber wohl noch eine andere Marke, die exakt baugleich mit dem Peacock ist, aber nur um die 10€ kostet oder so ähnlich...jedenfalls deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achso, naja damit sind wir ja mehr oder minder im Bereich des Zufallsfanges. Wenn der Kanal wenigstens hübsch wäre, wäre mir das ja genug, aber in dieser Anti-Idylle brauch ich auf Dauer dann doch regelmäßige Fänge, um dort glücklich zu werden. |rolleyes



Also manche Stellen finde ich eigentlich recht schön. Da haben wir hier deutlich hässlichere Gewässer


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Also manche Stellen finde ich eigentlich recht schön. Da haben wir hier deutlich hässlichere Gewässer



Naja im SOmmer vielleicht, ja..aber nicht im Herbst/Winter #t


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich dann auch gelesen. Es gibt aber wohl noch eine andere Marke, die exakt baugleich mit dem Peacock ist, aber nur um die 10€ kostet oder so ähnlich...jedenfalls deutlich günstiger.



Vielleicht wär das ne Option. Ich rate aber dennoch zum Original: Wäre dann zwar mit 25-30€ zwar relativ viel teurer,
 absolut gesehen aber auch nicht die Welt, zudem halten die  ewig. Zuverlässigkeit ist ja das wichtigste bei den Dingern. Ich als leidenschaftlicher Frierer mit koboldmakihaften Händen hab da hohe Ansprüche...
 Viele Tips zum Thema Kälteschutz gibt's auch in diesem Thread:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320799&highlight=kalten


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke für den Tip - 25 Euro plusminus sind ja ein fairer Kurs für ein haltbares Qualitätsprodukt, da kann man schon mal in das Original investieren anstatt den „Raubkopierern” in die Hände zu spielen...
Werd mich Anfang der Woche im naheliegenden Treckingladen melden.
Hast Du die Standard-Größe?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich dann auch gelesen. Es gibt aber wohl noch eine andere Marke, die exakt baugleich mit dem Peacock ist, aber nur um die 10€ kostet oder so ähnlich...jedenfalls deutlich günstiger.



Günstiger in der Anschaffung sicherlich, aber auf Dauer eher nicht.
Denn das Hauptproblem bei vielen günstigen Taschenöfen sind die Brennköpfe.

Die Peacocks kosten sicher etwas mehr, aber dafür hat man auch was vernünftiges....die Brenner sind absolut top "Made in Japan".
Mit ner Vollfüllung geben meine Peacocks (sind Standard-Größe, gibts auch kleiner und größer) locker 20-25h konstant Wärme ab.
Was auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist, ist der verwendetet Brennstoff.
Billiges Feuerzeugbenzin aus dem Supermarkt geht zwar, bringt aber eher schwache Heizleistung. Mitunter gehen die Brenner damit auch mal aus.
Ich selbst benutze nur das Benzin von Zippo, das ist top dafür.

Hab meine damals dort gekauft (sind aktuell günstiger wie ich damals bezahlt habe)
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/peacock-benzin-taschenofen-109648/

Im übrigen ist dieser Shop auch der einzige, der die originalen Brennköpfe als Ersatz anbietet. Das was man bei Ebay & Co. findet ist alles nur Nachahme.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, Standard- und zwar als Pärchen, sehr zweckmäßig für jede Tasche einen.
(Gewisse Dinge des Bedarf beschafft man sich halt als Pärchen an: Schrotflinten, Grundruten, Dobermänner, Blondinen. Japanische Zwillinge gelten aber als einzelnes Stück)

Was ich wärmstens (höhö) für den Ansitz empfehlen kann, sind übrigens Aktivkohle-Schuheinlagen z.B. Fa. Thermopad für den Ansitz: Nach 10 Minuten verflucht man sie, nach 1 Stunde geniesst man sie, nach 3 Stunden ´vermisst man sie.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Günstiger in der Anschaffung sicherlich, aber auf Dauer eher nicht.
> Denn das Hauptproblem bei vielen günstigen Taschenöfen sind die Brennköpfe.
> 
> Die Peacocks kosten sicher etwas mehr, aber dafür hat man auch was vernünftiges....die Brenner sind absolut top "Made in Japan".
> 
> Absolut richtig!
> 
> Mit ner Vollfüllung geben meine Peacocks (sind Standard-Größe, gibts auch kleiner und größer) locker 20-25h konstant Wärme ab.
> 
> Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen
> 
> Was auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist, ist der verwendetet Brennstoff.
> Billiges Feuerzeugbenzin aus dem Supermarkt geht zwar, bringt aber eher schwache Heizleistung. Mitunter gehen die Brenner damit auch mal aus.
> Ich selbst benutze nur das Benzin von Zippo, das ist top dafür.
> 
> Das ist mir neu- und diesen Herbst hab ich im ggs. zu früher nur das Supermarktzeug verwendet- Ich fand die Leistung tatsächlich etwas schwachbrüstig. *Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis*, bei mir zählt jedes Grad!
> 
> Hab meine damals dort gekauft (sind aktuell günstiger wie ich damals bezahlt habe)
> https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/peacock-benzin-taschenofen-109648/
> 
> Im übrigen ist dieser Shop auch der einzige, der die originalen Brennköpfe als Ersatz anbietet. Das was man bei Ebay & Co. findet ist alles nur Nachahme.
> 
> Wechsle die Köpfe auch jede Saison (Geschenkabo Onkel)- war daher auch über die abnehmende Heizleistung verwirrt


 
 Wie ein Reynaud-Kandidat der Quappenmeister des Boards? Sehr inspirierend und mutmachend!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Schuhen lass ich das lieber, den Geruch verkraftet niemand :vik:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich glaub ich werde mir davon auch ein Set zulegen. Wie kann man sich die Wärmeentwicklung vorstellen?  Angenehme Temperatur oder doch schon etwas wärmer?  Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert ? Gute Handschuhe dürften doch auch genug bringen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Bimmelrudi & Minimax - Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde mir davon auch ein Set zulegen. Wie kann man sich die Wärmeentwicklung vorstellen? Angenehme Temperatur oder doch schon etwas wärmer? Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert ? Gute Handschuhe dürften doch auch genug bringen



Nach 10 min sind die auf Betribstemperatur. Schätz ich, denn ich zünd sie bereits zuhause an, da es ja nicht auf ne Minute ankommt.
 Die Teile sind in kleinen Fleecesäckchen. Die dienen nicht nur zum Schutz der Heizer, sondern regeln die Sauerstoffzufuhr. Mit den Säckchen sind sie angenehm zum anfassen und geben konstant Wärme ab.
 Ohne Säckchen werden sie schnell zu heiss zum angenehmen Anfassen.
 DIe Säckchen sind also funktional wichtig. Leider haebn die nurn Klettverschluss, der Schnell ausnudelt, und die Heizer rutschen raus. ich verschliesse meine immer mit ner Sicherheitsnadel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie ein Reynaud-Kandidat der Quappenmeister des Boards? Sehr inspirierend und mutmachend!



Man achte auf Zeige-und Mittelfinger (ist grad am Beginnen auf dem Bild, wenn richtig fies, dann 4 Finger, Daumen nie) #q
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4743319&postcount=8842

Ist echt nicht angenehm, wenn das mitunter auch mal ne Stunde so anhält.
Mit den Taschenwärmern hab ich das nun gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich nutze sie auch übrigens selten zum gezielten Anheizen erfrorener Finger: Wenn die Phase erstmal eingetreten ist, ist ohnehin alles zu spät. In den Hosentaschen deponiert, unter der Jacke geben sie aber konstant Wärme in der Leibesmitte ab und sorgen für eine gute Kerntemperatur.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für den Link, Minimax. War sehr aufschlussreich. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht von der besseren Qualität der Originale überzeugt bin. Als Berufstätiger mit festem Einkommen ist das auch nicht wirklich teuer als einmalige Anschaffung, aber ich hab mich vor einem Jahr nochmal für ein neues Studium eingeschrieben, da is nix mit regelmäßigem Einkommen. So ein Zweitstudium kostet auch durch die höhere Gesamtsemesterzahl deutlich mehr als mein Erststudium und da bleibt mir eigentlich kaum noch was fürs Angeln übrig im Moment, obwohl ich mich auch sonst schon stark einschränke. Deswegen heißt es für mich vorerst die billigen oder weiter zittern. Oder Handgelenkswärmer stricken lassen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...Oder Handgelenkswärmer stricken lassen.



...Oder ein paar Freundschaftsbänder extra montieren ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bevorzuge die Kohlewärmer... nervt zwar mit dem bröckeln etc. Aber dafür bilde ich mir ein dass die Hände besser riechen
*ed*
Sind btw seeehr günstig beim gerlinger und funzen seit zwo Jahren Problemlos


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man achte auf Zeige-und Mittelfinger (ist grad am Beginnen auf dem Bild, wenn richtig fies, dann 4 Finger, Daumen nie) #q
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4743319&postcount=8842
> 
> Ist echt nicht angenehm, wenn das mitunter auch mal ne Stunde so anhält.
> Mit den Taschenwärmern hab ich das nun gar nicht mehr.



Größten Respekt und schön das Du es ausgleichen kannst.
 Fällt Dir ein Rezept ein, einmal gefrostete Finger am Wasser wieder zurückzuholen? Das ist mein Problem.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde mir davon auch ein Set zulegen. Wie kann man sich die Wärmeentwicklung vorstellen?  Angenehme Temperatur oder doch schon etwas wärmer?  Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert ? Gute Handschuhe dürften doch auch genug bringen



Die Wärmeentwicklung beginnt bereits nach wenigen Minuten an der kompletten Fläche des Taschenwärmers.
Ganz wichtig, nie aber nie das Teil ohne Schutztasche anfassen wenn der in Gange ist, ansonsten brauchst du Brandsalbe 

In der Schutztasche entwickelt er eine angenehme konstante Wärme von ca. 40-45 Grad..und das wie zuvor schon gesagt über sehr sehr lange Zeit.
Man kann sich den auch in einen Handschuh stecken, aber auch hier nur mit der Schutztasche.
Wenn ich zb kurz nach 15Uhr die Teile anwerfe, wärmt der mit ner Viertelfüllung locker bis Mitternacht, ich sitz aber meist nur bis 20Uhr.

Er verbrennt flammlos (der Brennkopf glimmt nur ganz leicht und erhitzt die aufsteigenden Dämpfe), ist sauber und stinkt auch nicht, ganz im Gegensatz zu Kohleöfen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...Oder ein paar Freundschaftsbänder extra montieren ;-)



Dann lass ich mir noch die Haare lang wachsen, zieh mir ein Flanellhemd über und dann sagen die Leute nicht mehr "Petri Heil" sondern "Petry Heil", oder wie? :q

Nene, das ist Waaaaaaahsinn...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt es für mich vorerst die billigen oder weiter zittern. Oder Handgelenkswärmer stricken lassen.


 
 Cool, probier es aus, und wenn Die preiswerten was taugen bin ich der erste der sich nen Schwung ordert- ich könnte echt nen paar Backups, was für die Köderbox etc. gebrauchen. Ich wär froh um nen Erfahrungsbericht.

 Handgelenkswärmer sind superwichtig! Ich würde gerne mal meinen scheußlicchen alten BW Pulli ersetzen, aber der hat so tolle lange Bündchen. Benutze auch Stulpen, von ex Schwiegermutti gestrickt. Das Handgelenk ist bei Kälte ne Achillesferse |uhoh:, sozusagen der Khyber-Pass des Blutkreislaufs.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Größten Respekt und schön das Du es ausgleichen kannst.
> Fällt Dir ein Rezept ein, einmal gefrostete Finger am Wasser wieder zurückzuholen? Das ist mein Problem.



Bei mir half bisher nur die Durchblutung schnell anzuregen.
Also bewegen bewegen bewegen...das dauert bei mir aber auch gefühlte Ewigkeiten.
Mit den Öfen ist das nun auch vorbei, kommt gar nicht mehr dazu.

Klar, beim Einpacken werden meine Flossen auch schnell kalt, vorallem wenn das Gelumpe auch noch feucht ist.
Ich steck dann immer mal abwechselnd eine Hand in die Tasche wo ein Ofen drin ist, das hilft schon ordentlich.
Ansonsten bau ich das Gerödel größtenteil nur mit Handschuhe zusammen, die ich auch erst dann anziehe.
Muss sie nur kurz ausziehen wenn ich die Ruten zusammenpacke (die bleiben bei mir immer vormontiert).


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Cool, probier es aus, und wenn Die preiswerten was taugen bin ich der erste der sich nen Schwung ordert- ich könnte echt nen paar Backups, was für die Köderbox etc. gebrauchen. Ich wär froh um nen Erfahrungsbericht.



Wenn ich mir welche besorgt und sie getestet habe, werd ich natürlich berichten.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann danke ich euch mal und werde sie mal ausprobieren. Werde mir aber wie von euch vorgeschlagen das Original kaufen. Ob ich jetzt 10 oder 20 Euro investiere macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied. 

Jemand mal die elektrischen Handschuhe oder Fußsohlen ausprobiert?   Hab schon paar mal gehört das sie ganz gut sind. Mein Nachbar benutzt sie zum Radeln im Winter oder beim joggen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Elektrisch wird teuer wenns vernünftig sein soll.
Da ist es sehr wichtig wie die Heizfäden verarbeitet sind und wo die auf der Fläche langgehen, ebenso wie die Akkus sind, wie lange sie halten (gerade bei kalten Temperaturen), ob sie abnehmbar sind, ob Strippen stören etc. etc.
Die Heizleistung ist auch sehr sehr unterschiedlich.

Da kann man gut mit fahren, aber auch ne Menge Kohle in den Sand setzen.


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein Abriss hilft bei mir. Wenn ich die Montage neu machen muss, habe ich durch die Bewegung der Finger anschließend wieder warme Hände.
Bei mir hilft auch die harte Tour:
Hände bis über den Puls ins kalte Wasser tauchen oder mit Schnee einseifen,
danach abtrocknen. Mein Gehirn denkt ich müsse erfrieren und pumpt verstärkt warmes Blut in die Hände. Ob das mit Füßen auch geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*





Besser spät als nie. Ganz schön gestiegen der Pegel und arschkalt. Rechne mal mit 0,1 % Fangchance


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

..Ich sehe, Du weihst eines Deiner neuen Schätzchen ein.#6 Die Spannung steigt...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja einweihen ist relativ  Da wird heute nichts gehen. Fischaktivität ist ebenfalls nirgends zu beobachten. Wohl doch lieber bis April an diesem Gewässer warten 

Egal Hauptsache draußen um frische Luft zu tanken


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war mit dem Hund am Wasser, wollte mal schauen wo ich denn demnächst ansitze, allerdings habe ich die Rechnung nicht ohne den Wirt gemacht.

Ich wohne ja im Hochwassergebiet. Meine angefühlten Spots aus dem Herbst stehen alle unter Wasser. Auch gut. Da lebt man den größten Teil seiner Kindheit an der Elbe und vergisst sowas. |supergri


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Hund am Wasser, wollte mal schauen wo ich denn demnächst ansitze, allerdings habe ich die Rechnung nicht ohne den Wirt gemacht.
> 
> Ich wohne ja im Hochwassergebiet. Meine angefühlten Spots aus dem Herbst stehen alle unter Wasser. Auch gut. Da lebt man den größten Teil seiner Kindheit an der Elbe und vergisst sowas. |supergri



Mein eigentlicher Platz war wegen des Wassers auch nicht betretbar. Naja so ist das


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Mein eigentlicher Platz war wegen des Wassers auch nicht betretbar. Naja so ist das



Der Hafen steht ja noch, aber lust verspürte ich eher auf den kleinen Fluss, der jetzt groß ist. Nun gut, wir haben Zeit und das Wasser läuft ja nicht weg? Oder doch? |uhoh::q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Hafen steht ja noch, aber lust verspürte ich eher auf den kleinen Fluss, der jetzt groß ist. Nun gut, wir haben Zeit und das Wasser läuft ja nicht weg? Oder doch? |uhoh::q



Das kommt ganz aufs Wetter an  Nach gemeldetem Wetter würde ich sagen du hast nich eine Weile was davon. Aber nicht zu lange warten  

@Minimax 

Also von der neuen Combo bin ich mit Ausnahme eines Punktes super zufrieden. Dieser Punkt ist das Handwerk, denn dieser ist nur der blank ohne Kork,duplon oder sonst was. Etwas ungewohnt


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz aufs Wetter an  Nach gemeldetem Wetter würde ich sagen du hast nich eine Weile was davon. Aber nicht zu lange warten
> 
> @Minimax
> 
> Also von der neuen Combo bin ich mit Ausnahme eines Punktes super zufrieden. Dieser Punkt ist das Handwerk, denn dieser ist nur der blank ohne Kork,duplon oder sonst was. Etwas ungewohnt



Das ist sicher Gewöhnungssache. Für mich gehört zum "Bild" einer Angelrute der Korkgriff, die modernen Karpfenruten muten mir immer irgendwie nackt bzw. seelenlos an. Als Pärchen auf der Karpfenflak aber schon wieder auf perverse Art cool. Ist aber nur ein ästhetisch-subjektives Urteil, die Funktion wird ja nicht beeinträchtigt. Ausserdem: "Lieber nackt als Duplon!" 

 Kennt ihr noch die grusligen Tennisbandgriffe an den alten, dicken Teleruten?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja so ein Flak habe ich  benutze es aber selten denn meist Angel ich dort wo Banksticks möglich sind. An einem Gewässer wo ich ab und zu hin fahre benutze ich es immer auf den Stegen. Dort bin ich aber nur max 5 x im Jahr. 

Diese Griffe kenne ich nur zu gut.... Mein Stiefvater hat mehrere solcher Exemplare  sieht wirklich fürchterlich aus. 

Kork ist zwar schön und gut aber bei mir sieht der relativ schnell verranzt aus. Habe von klein auf extrem schwitzende Hände.. Beim Feedern kann man sich vorstellen wie nachher das Kork aussieht und da es hier oft Schlag auf Schlag geht bleibt keine Zeit zum Händewaschen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nix gegen die Tennisgriffe, die waren jedenfalls besser wie nen nackten Blank inner Hand halten.

Aber ich geb dir Recht, Kork ist natürlich schöner :l


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nix gegen den nackten blank  Ist erstmal komisch aber für mich, was Sauberkeit betrifft, erste Sahne. Außerdem sieht Tennisband um den Griff Kacke aus |muahah:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Nix gegen den nackten blank  Ist erstmal komisch aber für mich, was Sauberkeit betrifft, erste Sahne. Außerdem sieht Tennisband um den Griff Kacke aus |muahah:



 Grundfutterkrusten sind da noch harmlos. Die wahre Sauerei auf Kork richtet Frühstücksfleisch an- der Tuliptran zieht richtig schön ins Material ein und fettet noch monatelang nach und müffelt. 
 Wenns meine Acolyte irgendwann schrottet, hau ich mir glatt den Griff in die Pfanne.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war heute mit Kind im Tragetuch und Hund an der Seite an meiner Fulda. Die Linie, die das Treibgut beim Rückzug des Wassers hinterlassen hat ist ca. 8 Meter vom derzeitigen Flussverlauf entfernt - und die Fulda steht immer noch hoch.
Aaaber dadurch gibt es neben der wirklich brutalen Strömung (würde mal sagen in der Strömung würde ich Minimum  mit 60gr Körben angreifen) beruhigte Bereiche wo sich sicher mit ner schleifenden vier-fünf gr Pose prima fischen lassen dürfte. Zudem dürften die angeblich vorhandenen Klodeckelbrassen sich dort aufhalten...
Problem: ohne geländegängigen Wagen wird es schwer auch nur in die Nähe zu kommen. Nach zwei Stunden Gassi mit 10kg Kind auf den Wanst geschnallt haben die Optionen "extrem leichtes Gepäck" und "Anschaffung eines Barrows" in den Vordergrund  geschoben... ich muss nachdenken


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit Kind im Tragetuch und Hund an der Seite an meiner Fulda. Die Linie, die das Treibgut beim Rückzug des Wassers hinterlassen hat ist ca. 8 Meter vom derzeitigen Flussverlauf entfernt - und die Fulda steht immer noch hoch.
> Aaaber dadurch gibt es neben der wirklich brutalen Strömung (würde mal sagen in der Strömung würde ich Minimum  mit 60gr Körben angreifen) beruhigte Bereiche wo sich sicher mit ner schleifenden vier-fünf gr Pose prima fischen lassen dürfte. Zudem dürften die angeblich vorhandenen Klodeckelbrassen sich dort aufhalten...
> Problem: ohne geländegängigen Wagen wird es schwer auch nur in die Nähe zu kommen. Nach zwei Stunden Gassi mit 10kg Kind auf den Wanst geschnallt haben die Optionen "extrem leichtes Gepäck" und "Anschaffung eines Barrows" in den Vordergrund  geschoben... ich muss nachdenken



Die ewigen Leiden des Anglers. Des einen Geländes und Kinds, des anderen virutelle Präsenz. Wir leiden scheinbar alle den gleichen Kampf. :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wenns meine Acolyte irgendwann schrottet, hau ich mir glatt den Griff in die Pfanne.



hmmm, lecker Korkburger :k


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit Kind im Tragetuch und Hund an der Seite an meiner Fulda.



 Oh mann, Du Ärmster. Und dann auf ner Selleriestange kauend, mint nem Wassersschaden zu Haus.

 Ein Märtyrer der Männlichkeit...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> hmmm, lecker Korkburger :k



Ist garantiert gesünder als Frühstücksfleisch. plus, viele Ballaststoffe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Füllt auch ganz verlässlich Zahnlücken :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oh mann, Du Ärmster. Und dann auf ner Selleriestange kauend, mint nem Wassersschaden zu Haus.
> 
> Ein Märtyrer der Männlichkeit...



Der Wasserschaden ist wieder iO aber du unterschlägst das Alkoholfreie Bier was auf mich wartet  nee alles gut, ich empfinde das als quality time. Und mit Rute hätte ich wohl auch nicht mehr Fischkontakt gehabt wenn ich mich so umsehe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Grundfutterkrusten sind da noch harmlos. Die wahre Sauerei auf Kork richtet Frühstücksfleisch an- der Tuliptran zieht richtig schön ins Material ein und fettet noch monatelang nach und müffelt.
> Wenns meine Acolyte irgendwann schrottet, hau ich mir glatt den Griff in die Pfanne.


Hättest du mal die Folie drangelassen  

Wobei einige Liquidrichtungen auf Korkgriffen auch länger für Sondermüllträchtiges Geruchsambiente "gut" sind.

Beim Kollegen..Leberextrakt mit völligst zugepampter Tülle, kräftig drücken. 

"Nimm lieber 'ne Ködernadel und prockel das auf, nö..geht schon" 

Noch kräftiger drücken (gaaaanz schlechte Idee) und es schießen ca.50ml auf Hose und Korkgriff..0 ml auf den dafür vorgesehen Feeder.

Fein gemacht, Drennan Rute mit innovativer Paintball Pervers Deko plus olfaktorischer Keule..die blieb danach Wochen im Keller.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tackle ist Werkzeug, und es ist doch schön, wenn einem das Gerät Geschichten erzählt. Meine Korkgriffe sehen eben so aus wie sie aussehen wenn vor allem schmutzige Hände, Schlamm und Regen mit ihnen in Kontakt kommen. Aber ich fische auch kein enorm teures Tackle, Rute und Rolle kosten idR zusammen <150 Tacken.
Wenn ich die Wilson Anniversary Quiver trallala hätte würde ich es mitunter anders sehen könnte ich mir vorstellen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin ja auch ein Korkgriff-Fan. Das ist aber in erster Linie ein „Will Haben”-Faktor vor dem Kauf - am Wasser hab ich noch nie eine Rute mit Duplon(?)-Griff aus der Hand gelegt, weil sie sich schlecht angefühlt hat.

Zwei meiner Abu Swingtip-Ruten haben Kork-/Schaumstoff-Mix-Griffe - häßlich, stört beim Angeln an sich aber nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute mal an der benachbarten Warnow, erneut ohne Angel, aber mit Kamera. 

Der Grund dafür: die Online-Pegel-Anzeige vermeldete Niedrigwasser. Nicht extrem, aber immerhin gut 90cm weniger als bei meinem letzten Besuch des Flusses.
Damals hatte ich mich ja an „unsichtbaren Kanten” gestört, die das Grundangeln mit der niedrig abgelegten Schwingspitzrute beeinträchtigt haben.

War ganz interessant, konnte etliche sonst nicht sichtbare Hindernisse ausmachen und auch einige interessante Stellen lokalisieren.
Die vermutete „Kante” konnte ich nicht sehen, dafür aber abgelegte Steine, an denen bei höherem Wasserstand durchaus die Schnur hängenbleiben kann.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So Andi (Bimmelrudi)

nochmals vielen, vielen Dank für die Spule für die 1000c!!!

Passt perfekt, wackelt nicht, hat auch keine Luft!!!

Schnur ist auch schon drauf!!! (evtl. bissl viel, aber muss ich mal schauen, was passiert, passte von der Spule her, wollte jetzt keine 20m übrig haben!)

Fehlt jetzt nur noch der passende Fisch dazu, aber dann müsste erstmal der Schnee weg, der Wind weniger und 2-3 Grad "wärmer" dürfte es auch sein!!! Aber das wird schon noch kommen!!!

Meine "neue Waffe" ist auf jeden Fall schonmal scharf!!!

Und sieht sie nicht "Traumhaft" aus???

Viele Grüße

Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, sieht richtig gut aus. Die alten Daiwas mit dem „roten Gnubbel” haben definitiv was...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schönes Ding! Altes Tackle hat schon viel schönes... mein Traum wäre ja eine gespließte und eine der Centerpins die man querlegen kann um gescheit zu werfen - gibt es solche noch?

Btw bin ich empört über die Preise für Tweedklamotten... man merkt kaum dass ich kurz vorm Winterkoller bin, oder?

@georg: ich glaube es geht nicht nur mir so: deine Fotos sind auch ohne Fisch und Pose schön und begehrt


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> mein Traum wäre ja eine gespließte und eine der Centerpins die man querlegen kann um gescheit zu werfen - gibt es solche noch?


Lieber Alex,
Ja die gibt es: Die "Ray Walton Rolling Pin" vom Youngs. Optisch ein Schmuckstück, ich habe sie in schwarz. 
Man kann sie Wenden, und dann theoretisch wie mit ner Statio werfen.
Ich muss aber, obwohl ich eine Tackletart und ein Centrepin Fanboy bin abraten.
1) Das Wendeprinzip und das Werfen damit produziert ungeheuerlichen Drall, insbesondere beim Angeln mit Grundmontagen. Selbst einfachste Bombmontagen vertüddeln praktisch sofort.
2) Die Ray Walton hat zum Werfen einen sehr kleinen 3,75´´ Spulendurchmesser: Was man an Wurfweite gewinnt, muss mit dieser Minispule auch irgendwann wieder stundenlang eingekurbelt werden. Auch im Drill riskant, schon erlebt.
3.) Ebenfalls zum Werfen ist der Spulenrand abgeschrägt: Im Normalbetrieb spring die Schnur daher häufig ab. Ärgerlich.
4.) Der Ganze Mechanismus ist "awkward" zu benutzen, und nimmt dem Umgang mit der Pin die Einfachheit und Eleganz, die ihre größten Vorteile sind.

Warum also diese Nachteile? Ich hab ne Theorie, die ich entwickelt habe, als ich mir Videos mit Ray Walton, nach dessen Vorgaben die Rolle gebaut wurde angesehen habe: Walton ist kleinwüchsig. Dementsprechend muss es sehr schwer für ihn sein, die erforderlichen langen Schnurklänge beim konventionellen Centrepinwurf aus den Rutenringen zu ziehen und auf Länge zu bringen.
Das Wendeprinzip und der kleine Durchmesser sind also kein konstruktiver Vorteil, sondern lediglich der schlechte Ausgleich für Waltons Benachteiligung. Es handelt sich also in mehrfacher Hinsicht um eine "Zwergenrolle" (Wobei Ray Walton anglerisch ein Riese ist!)

Wenn man aber durchaus möchte, kann man bei den meisten Pins ohne Lineguard, und wo Spulenrand und Rollenfuß nicht zu dicht stehen, mit einen Seitwurf ausführen, dabei bilden Daumen und Zeigefinger der linken Hand einen "Umlenkring" durch den Schnur beim Wurf läuft und seitlich von der Rolle gezogen wird. Kluwe-Yorck benutzte dafür einen Haken mit Griff.
Dabei kommt es aber auch zu der Drallbildung.

Herzlich, 
Dein 
Minimax

 Edit: Mal recherchiert. Ausserdem gibt's eine Wenderolle von der Schweizer Firma Stucki, die wirkt aber ziemlich fragil und scheint zu der Familie der Felchenrollen zu gehören.
 Und dann stellt die Amerikanische Firma Alvey "Side Casting Reels" her, die scheinen aber eher was fürs Meer bzw. Kukös zu sein.
 Und es gibt natürlich noch Oldtimer.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Meine "neue Waffe" ist auf jeden Fall schonmal scharf!!!
> 
> Und sieht sie nicht "Traumhaft" aus???
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Mario



Hat die auch MagSeal,ATD Bremssystem, Silent Oscillation?
*duckundweg* ))

Nein im Ernst..schaut fein aus!

Spaß am fischen kann manchmal so einfach sein..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für info und Recherche! Schade, dachte damit eine meinem motorischen Unvermögen gewachsene Centerpin in aussicht zu haben. Bleibt es wohl bei Statio...


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@RuhrfischerPG,

das hat noch eine laaaaaange Vorgeschichte!!! 

Die Rolle war mal nicht meine, sondern die von Vattern. Der hat die auch oft und gut gefischt!!! Dann war, glaub ich der Bügel mal kaputt. Zum Tackledealer, den hatten wir sogar mal vor Ort, gebracht. Nach ewiger Warterei gab es die dann auch mal wieder. Nur soll Vattern die Rolle ohne Spule abgegeben haben, was eigentlich wirklich nicht sein konnte!!! Das gab noch ein wenig "Theater", aber davon gab es auch keine neue Spule!!! Die Rolle landete dann in der Grabbelkiste. Das ist jetzt ungefähr 25 Jahre her!!!

Vor etwa 3-4 Jahren ist sie mir dann mal wieder in die Hände "gefallen"! Allerdings konnte ich im Netz nicht wirklich was finden!!! 

Finden konnte ich allerdings den "Bimmelrudi"!!! Nun ist es ja so, das man da nicht gleich auf jemanden "zurückschliessen" kann, zumindest bei seinen Profilangaben nicht! Wohnort: Mitten in der Pampa!!! Das Profilbild: Naja, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit?!? Er könnte es sein?!? Aber ich habe es dann doch gelassen, ihn zu kontaktieren! Allerdings ist ihm dann mein Profil, zum Glück, aufgefallen!!! 

Und ja, wir haben vor 20 Jahren mal, ich glaub ca. 5jahre, zusammen gearbeitet und auch schon, in der Zeit, zusammen geangelt!!! (nicht oft, aber immerhin) Haben uns dann leider aus den Augen verloren und erst kurz vor Weihnachten uns "wiedergefunden"!!!

Nun stöbere ich hier im Board ab und zu mal rum! Fand einen Eintrag vom "Bimmelrudi" unter "Fans alter Stationärrollen" oder so ähnlich!!! Was musste ich da mit Verwunderung feststellen: Der gute "Bimmelrudi" hat von der oben erwähnten Rolle, die ganze Sammlung!!!

Ich ihn sofort kontaktiert, ob er nicht eine E-Spule von der 1000c noch irgendwo hat??? Er zurückgeschrieben das eine aus Amiland zu Ihm unterwegs war!!! Ich haben will!!! Er sagte, es sei zwar nicht eine "Original 1000c-Spule" sondern eine von einer anderen Daiwa-Rolle, aber baugleich!!! 

Heute ist das "gute Stück" dann von Ihm gekommen und passt natürlich wie angegossen!!! Er ist ja auch ein wahrer Kenner dieser alten Rollen, wie ich jetzt gesehen habe!!!

Jetzt muss die Rolle leider noch ihren ersten Fisch nach gut 25jahren fangen!!! Wird aber wohl leider noch etwas warten müssen, bei dem bescheidenen Wetter im Moment!!!

So das war mal eine schöne "Geschichte" mit doppeltem Happy End!!!

Das andere "Gedöns" von Daiwa ist bei mir aber auch im Einsatz!!! Allerdings mehr an der Ostsee! 

Die erste "Inspektion" hab ich da auch jetzt machen lassen! Nach unglaublichen 10 Wochen war die Rolle dann wieder beim Dealer!!! Da war der Ostseeurlaub natürlich schon rum!!! Aber ich wollte die Garantie vorher noch ausnutzen und das Schnurlaufröllchen war, nehm ich mal an, von der etwas rauen Geflochtenen, durchgescheuert!!! War dann wenigstens auch kostenlos!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> So das war mal eine schöne "Geschichte" mit doppeltem Happy End!!!



Ne Rolle mit so einer schönen Geschichte ist quasi magisch (+1), die wird besondere Fänge bescheren. Und schön das Ihr Euch widergefunden habt.
Toll!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> So Andi (Bimmelrudi)
> 
> nochmals vielen, vielen Dank für die Spule für die 1000c!!!
> 
> Passt perfekt, wackelt nicht, hat auch keine Luft!!!
> 
> Schnur ist auch schon drauf!!! (evtl. bissl viel, aber muss ich mal schauen, was passiert, passte von der Spule her, wollte jetzt keine 20m übrig haben!)
> 
> Fehlt jetzt nur noch der passende Fisch dazu, aber dann müsste erstmal der Schnee weg, der Wind weniger und 2-3 Grad "wärmer" dürfte es auch sein!!! Aber das wird schon noch kommen!!!
> 
> Meine "neue Waffe" ist auf jeden Fall schonmal scharf!!!
> 
> Und sieht sie nicht "Traumhaft" aus???
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Mario



Super, genauso muß das!! #6
Gefällt mir deine Combo, hab das Schwesternmodell der 1000er von der die Spule eigentlich her ist (SS No.1) auch auf ner feinen Friedfischrute.
Ich will die da auch nicht mehr missen, einfach ne tolle Rolle die Daiwa damals gebaut hat und den Vergleich zu modernen nicht scheuen muß.

Der Fisch kommt dieses Jahr sicher noch, keine Bange 

Wetter ist leider momentan mehr wie bescheiden, morgen solls auch noch eklig Wind geben..naja, bin eh inner Küche :q
Wenns passt evtl am Wochenende mal kurz raus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hat die auch MagSeal,ATD Bremssystem, Silent Oscillation?
> *duckundweg* ))
> 
> Nein im Ernst..schaut fein aus!
> 
> Spaß am fischen kann manchmal so einfach sein..



Klar hat die das, was glaubst du denn. |rolleyes

_Sie bekam aber schonmal moderne Carbonbremsscheiben spendiert._


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Griff. Rollenhalter. Ringe. Sehr revolutionär.
> 
> 
> @FF: sobald ne Firma dahinter steht  (oder ein Magazin) wird man zur Industriehure. Siehe Andals Kritik als Mod im Blinkerforum pber cormoran Rollen-  "Großer Anzeigen kunde - kritische Äußerungen sind unerwünscht" (wer es genauer wissen möchte kann ja im wankelnden Ükel nachlesen) oder Isaiaschs Bäumchen wechsel dich oder Matze Kochs Werbung fürs Ansitzwunder (sonst sind dreigeteilte ruten Pfui wegen der Aktion aber dem AW hat man wegen der besseren Aktion ne dreiteilung spendiert...) oder oder oder...
> Es ist toll wenn man dem Konsumenten sagt "diese Art der Angelei funktioniert am besten mit einer 2,5lbs Karpfenrute  die relativ weich ist" (Beispielhaft), aber das macht man eben nicht mehr wenn hinter einem Balzer, Zebco oder sonst wer steht.
> Matze Koch hat sich z.B seit er bei Balzer ist in meinen Augen negativ verändert, weil es jetzt für jeden Mist eine Rute gibt  (was er früher mit seinen Karpfenruten abgedeckt hat  ) und ständig das Balzerlogo in die Kamera gehalten wird. Es geht nicht mehr um Wissensvermittlung oder auch nur Unterhaltung sondern um verkaufen verkaufen verkaufen



Natürlich schmeißen die Herrschaften auch Ideale über Bord, aber wenn die Auftragslage keine andere Handlungsmöglichkeit offen lässt, was tun? Bei Matze Koch ist das sicherlich spezieller, weil er eigentlich als Redakteur bei der FuF ohnehin es nicht nötig gehabt hätte, aber der Herr lehrt dir Wohl auch zu nehmen. :q

Ich glaube einfach das mein Blickwinkel sich etwas geändert hat, gerade wegen eines privaten Projektes und auch schon einige Anfragen (die ich Ablehnte). Die schauen alle, wo sie bleiben, glauben auch das viele Handlungen einfach vergessen werden. Im Zeitalter des Internets ist ein Mann nicht mehr an seinen Worten (und dem Einhalten dieser) bemessen, sondern wie sehr er polarisiert, wie cool er ist und wat nicht alles.

Schau dir doch diese Youtuber an, davon sind 99% Hipster, die sich mit dem Angeln gar nicht auseinander setzen. Dort geht es nur um den großen Fang und ne schöne Show. Das ist Angeln 2018. Die Kommerzialisierung wird auch dieses Hobby ekelhaft machen, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die FuF macht es sich leicht, Matze ist freier Mitarbeiter. Kein bezahlter Urlaub, keine Sozialversicherungsbeiträge,  keine Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall... ich kann verstehen dass er zu Balzer ist und ich gönne ihm jeden Cent, aber traurig finde ich es trotzdem. Ich habe Jahrelang in einer Band, naja, "gesungen" (gegrunzt, gekrischen...) - klar wünscht man sich Erfolg aber die Frage ist halt zu welchem Preis - und zumindest ich hätte für erfolg genau nix an unserem Sound geändert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die FuF macht es sich leicht, Matze ist freier Mitarbeiter. Kein bezahlter Urlaub, keine Sozialversicherungsbeiträge,  keine Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall... ich kann verstehen dass er zu Balzer ist und ich gönne ihm jeden Cent, aber traurig finde ich es trotzdem. Ich habe Jahrelang in einer Band, naja, "gesungen" (gegrunzt, gekrischen...) - klar wünscht man sich Erfolg aber die Frage ist halt zu welchem Preis - und zumindest ich hätte für erfolg genau nix an unserem Sound geändert



Und deswegen bist du nicht erfolgreich geworden. Aber generell ist das ne gesellschaftliche Debatte die Endlos werden würde. Ich mag authentische Berichte, Menschen und Handlungen, aber erwarte ich von einem Schauspieler eine Perfomance oder eine Darstellung seiner Selbst?

Wenn MK tatsächlich fest für Balzer arbeitet, dann muss er sich ja anpassen, welche Möglichkeit bleibt denn? Er ist nicht sein eigener Chef. Ich verstehe worum es dir geht, aber irgendwo erinnert mich diese Debatte an Fussball. Spieler wechseln, sie erzählen, Küssen logos, unterschreiben Verträge um nur kurz darauf zum Konkurrenten zu wechseln. Fans sehen dahinter Emotionen, für andere ist es ein Job.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das alles sorgt halt dafür das Angelprintmedien selber daran arbeiten obsolet zu werden. Der Arschkarikatalog kommt Gratis und hat kaum mehr Werbung als eine durchschnittliche FuF  Bob Nudd btw schafft es wie eine Browning Litfasssäule rumzulaufen UND dabei authentisch zu wirken

Btw.: Kogha Centerpin für <50 Flocken - schon wer gefischt und weiss ob es lohnt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das alles sorgt halt dafür das Angelprintmedien selber daran arbeiten obsolet zu werden. Der Arschkarikatalog kommt Gratis und hat kaum mehr Werbung als eine durchschnittliche FuF  Bob Nudd btw schafft es wie eine Browning Litfasssäule rumzulaufen UND dabei authentisch zu wirken



Bobb Nudd hat einem meiner Mentoren über das Angeln auf Friedfisch vor etlichen Jahren die Frau ausgespannt. Er ist wahrlich sehr authentisch. :vik:

Zeitschriften sterben generell aus, weshalb sollte man sie auch kaufen, wenn ich auf jedem Endgerät den selben Content bekomme? Die Welt steht im Wandel. Irgendwann sind alle Berufe oder alte Praktiken überholt, daran sollte sich ein jeder gewöhnen. 

UND Bob Nudd hatte damals Browning für mehr Geld verlassen, um woanders sein Glück zu probieren und kehrte dann in die Firma zurück, das wird gern mal vergessen. Er tat, was andere heute tun.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es wurde eben nicht vergessen sondern von Brwoning bis heute genussvoll ausgeschlachtet  und er hat sich nie als die moralische Instanz des angelns aufgespielt; insofern war der Wechsel auch authentisch . Es geht mir nicht um die vertretene Marke sondern um die allgemeine Wendehalsigkeit. Gerade bei Matze Koch dürfte soviel Marktmacht dahinter stecken dass ich schätze, dass er durchaus eigenständiger agieren könnte.
Er wurde ja früher von greys gesponsert-  da war es nicht so penetrant


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kogha Centerpin für <50 Flocken - schon wer gefischt und weiss ob es lohnt?


 
 Hab ich "Centrepin gelesen"? Gib mir n Augenblick, Auskunftkommt sogleich
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es wurde eben nicht vergessen sondern von Brwoning bis heute genussvoll ausgeschlachtet  und er hat sich nie als die moralische Instanz des angelns aufgespielt; insofern war der Wechsel auch authentisch . Es geht mir nicht um die vertretene Marke sondern um die allgemeine Wendehalsigkeit. Gerade bei Matze Koch dürfte soviel Marktmacht dahinter stecken dass ich schätze, dass er durchaus eigenständiger agieren könnte.
> Er wurde ja früher von greys gesponsert-  da war es nicht so penetrant



Spreche ich überhaupt nicht dagegen. Ich glaube MK nutzt den Vorteil, er selbst hat sich als Marke aufgebaut. Sogar so stark, das seine Predigten (finde ich IO) akzeptiert werden. Generell ist das Thema Werbung ätzend, es sollte in meinen Augen den Content nicht beeinflussen, sowas merken Leser/User und die Glaubwürdigkeit sinkt dann auch irgendwann.

Der heutige Zeitgeist förder sowas aber, schau dir doch die momentanen Raubfischikonen an, sind das für dich Idole? Außer Uli Beyer finde ich keinen, der mir nur im Ansatz zusagt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Kallweit wie gesagt. Der hat so eine unaufgeregte und versierte Art (und wirkt recht britisch  ) - das ist mir deutlich lieber aös ADHS-Gockel und Co.

Aber Idole habe ich keine, ich bin für den Schiss zu alt


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu alt?
33?

Was glaubst du denn was du alles noch erleben wirst


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Kallweit wie gesagt. Der hat so eine unaufgeregte und versierte Art (und wirkt recht britisch  ) - das ist mir deutlich lieber aös ADHS-Gockel und Co.
> 
> Aber Idole habe ich keine, ich bin für den Schiss zu alt



Mensch, dann ersetze Idol mit "Anglern denen du folgst". Kalltweit mag ich durchaus, auch fand ich Lutz Hülße immer recht angenehm. Gockel finde ich sogar super, der sieht mir zwar immer aus wie der Formel 1 Fahrer unter den Anglern, aber das ist so ne amerikanische Copy-Paste Geschichte. Der Freut sich aber über jeden Fisch und strahlt das auch so aus, kommt nicht ganz so verbohrt rüber.

Ich meine eher die Generation J. Chowns, VW, Melle und Big L. Ich glaube als Menschen taugen sie, auch ihre Darstellungen vom Inhalt her passen und sie sind keineswegs schlechte Menschen, aber ich werde immer den Unterton nicht los: Wir sind bessere Angler, akzeptiert das alles oder "git gud".


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu alt für idole auf jeden Fall. Die hat man eher mit 14-21
*ed*
Chris Heers verfolge ich ganz gerne :vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kogha Centerpin für <50 Flocken - schon wer gefischt und weiss ob es lohnt?



Ich nehme an Du meinst Die hier:

https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-centrepin-rolle_0154001.html

 Für aktuell 28 plus Schatulle.

 Die ist identisch mit dieser (120BF):

http://www.streamfishing.lv/en/index.php?item=1541286

 die auch hier angeboten wird:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufrolle-A...hash=item2a2a8c44f7:m:mu--5UiF9tvE9pUzsnOQDjQ

 von wo ich auch mein Exemplar hatte.

 Wurde auch mal als Ron Thompson Centrepin verkauft. (Ron Thompson ist übrigens mit Pierre Cardin verwandt..)

 Um es ganz kurz zu machen:
 Bringt nix, funktioniert nicht im Sinne einer Centrepin, kriegt man auch nicht zum Laufen. Ich hab von meiner noch die auffällige Rändelschraube in der Mitte, die als Ersatz für die Kreuzschlitzmittelschraube meiner Cyprinus gute Dienste leistet. Bei dem Angebot von Askari wäre zu überlegen, ausserdem die schöne Schatulle für eine richtige Pin ähnlicher Größe zu behalten und das grobbe Ungetüm als Anker oder Aquariendeko zu verwenden.

 Aber verzweifle nicht lieber Mr. Kochtopf, PN naht|wavey:

 hg 

 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu alt für idole auf jeden Fall. Die hat man eher mit 14-21
> *ed*
> Chris Heers verfolge ich ganz gerne :vik:



Der hat aber noch ne lange Reise vor sich, dafür hat er aber Ässer im Ärmel, die noch ausgespielt werden. Aber recht hast du schon, Idole ist irgendwie albern, man orientiert sich ja irgendwo an Menschen, aber das wars ab einem gewissen Alter dann schon. Ich sehe Conan den Barbar ja auch nicht mehr mit selbigen Kinderaugen.

Auf eine bessere Welt, ganz einfach geschrieben, mögen sich monetäre Gelüste auch mal in den Hintergrund schieben, das wäre was oder?

Aus dem Sommerarchiv an Bildern, seht ihr dieses?


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meine eher die Generation J. Chowns, VW, Melle und Big L. Ich glaube als Menschen taugen sie, auch ihre Darstellungen vom Inhalt her passen und sie sind keineswegs schlechte Menschen,



Die aussage würd ich persönlich si eher nicht stehn lassen, aber das is ne andere Geschichte.

Ich kan mit quasi keinem der "Profiangler" irgendwas anfangen, wobei´s bei jedem nen eigenen Grund gibt. Offensichtlich hat jeder in der Angelszene zumindest irgendeinen Hau.

am sympatischten is mir da der Franz, und das, obwohl er Oberpfälzer is


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Die aussage würd ich persönlich si eher nicht stehn lassen, aber das is ne andere Geschichte.
> 
> Ich kan mit quasi keinem der "Profiangler" irgendwas anfangen, wobei´s bei jedem nen eigenen Grund gibt. Offensichtlich hat jeder in der Angelszene zumindest irgendeinen Hau.
> 
> am sympatischten is mir da der Franz, und das, obwohl er Oberpfälzer is



Was ist denn Überhaupt Profi in diesem Sinne? Profi verbinde ich am ehesten aus dem Matchangeln in England, einem Wettkampf und allem Krams.

Trifft Prominent nicht eher auf unsere Anglerschaft in Deutschland zu?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich sehe Conan den Barbar ja auch nicht mehr mit selbigen Kinderaugen.
> Auf eine bessere Welt...



 Was ist das schönste im Leben eines Anglers?

 "Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Geschrei der Delkims!"

 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Du meinst Die hier:
> 
> https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-centrepin-rolle_0154001.html
> 
> Für aktuell 28 plus Schatulle.



Würde ich auch zum vollen Preis nicht als Centrepin ernst nehmen.
Da kannste gleich nochmal nen Fuffi für Lager ausgeben, die entsprechend leicht laufen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist das schönste im Leben eines Anglers?
> 
> "Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Geschrei der Delkims!"
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Für mich bleibt es die Kunst einen Fisch zu überlisten oder diesen einen gezielt zu fangen. (unabhängig der Größe)


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt es die Kunst einen Fisch zu überlisten oder diesen einen gezielt zu fangen. (unabhängig der Größe)



Dann wirds vielleicht mal Zeit für dich an der Elbe....das wäre ne ganz andre Herausforderung, wie du sie womöglich noch nie hattest


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann wirds vielleicht mal Zeit für dich an der Elbe....das wäre ne ganz andre Herausforderung, wie du sie womöglich noch nie hattest



Ich habe zur Genüge in der Elbe geangelt, nur nicht gefeedert. Als Kind immer nahe der alten Tangermünde Elbbrücke, an den Buhnen, in den Buhnen, an Strömungskanten, während Hochwasser. Nur nicht direkt in der Strömung und ich bezweifle das bei unser dieser Versuch gelingen wird, aber das Stellen wir dieses Jahr fest. 

Es ist einfach nur gröber, mehr Heavy Metal, ich mag aber Violine. ( dieses Jahr kommt Spundwand- Feedern, Buhnenpickern und Hegeangeln an der Elbe in Frage)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt es die Kunst einen Fisch zu überlisten oder diesen einen gezielt zu fangen. (unabhängig der Größe)



Absolut richtig, meine Einlassuung war n abgewandeltes Conan-Zitat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, meine Einlassuung war n abgewandeltes Conan-Zitat



Ich wollte mir tatsächlich die alten Streifen gestern geben, bin dann aber bei Blade Runner 2049 eingeschlafen und konnte mit diesem Film, ähnlich wie Raubfischen, so gar nichts anfangen. Viele Zähne, aber kaum Inhalt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> bin dann aber bei Blade Runner 2049 eingeschlafen QUOTE]
> 
> Kein Wunder: Zwar unterhaltsam und hübsch, aber auch eitel,pathetisch und schwatzhaft. Alles was wirklich gut ist, kommt direkt aus dem Original. .
> Ironischerweise ist der Film ein Replikant des echten Bladerunners..
> 
> Und bevor Offtopicalarm aufkommt: Es lohnt sich, über Paylakes, Rebos, Störe und Hybride unter dem Aspekt "Replikant" nachzudenken.
> Ich behaupte: In 10 Jahren werden Kommentare zu Fangbildholos lauten: "Toller Fisch. Ist er echt?"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Kein Wunder: Zwar unterhaltsam und hübsch, aber auch eitel,pathetisch und schwatzhaft. Alles was wirklich gut ist, kommt direkt aus dem Original. .
> Ironischerweise ist der Film ein Replikant des echten Bladerunners..
> 
> Und bevor Offtopicalarm aufkommt: Es lohnt sich, über Paylakes, Rebos, Störe und Hybride unter dem Aspekt "Replikant" nachzudenken.
> Ich behaupte: In 10 Jahren werden Kommentare zu Fangbildholos lauten: "Toller Fisch. Ist er echt?"



Hybrids sind ja in England schon der Sportfisch Nummer 1 der letzten Jahre, so auch in Irland, wo jedes zweite Wort beim Angeln damit verbunden wird.

Die Tendenz des Angelns mit dem technologischen Fortschritt wird jedenfalls den Reiz etwas mindern, eher noch mehr Richtung Trophäen schieben. Irgendwann wirst du mit deinem Smartphone loten können, via Scan, deine Rute wird dir signalisieren wann zuviel Druck auf der Schnur ist und der Köderfisch wird wahrscheinlich unter Wasser tanzen.

Ich glaube wir sind die letzten Generationen des klassischen Angelns, eine Art Übergang.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist das schönste im Leben eines Anglers?
> 
> "Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Geschrei der Delkims!"
> 
> hg
> Minimax


YMMD, wobei "erfreuen am Geschrei der Schützer" besser ins AB passen würde 

@FF: Blade Runner directors cut und conan der Barbar *dringenst * gucken! Sind Monumentale Kunstwerke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> YMMD, wobei "erfreuen am Geschrei der Schützer" besser ins AB passen würde
> 
> @FF: Blade Runner directors cut und conan der Barbar *dringenst * gucken! Sind Monumentale Kunstwerke!



Die originale Sicherlich. Ich habe schon soviele Filme konsumiert, da vergesse ich schon was in den Handlungen überhaupt passierte. Wenn du dich aber erinnern kannst, dann traf der Film ins Schwarze.

Conan habe ich alle Streifen gesehen. Mir selbst gefielen immer die Alien Filme, das Setting vor allem, aber so richtig Weltklasse war nur der erste Teil, danach kam die Welle des New Age Kinos voller Pam Pow Peng. Mittlerweile bin ich den Serien sehr zugetan. Vikings, Breaking Bad, Games of jeder schaut es, Hanibal, The Shield und noch viele mehr.

Meine Top 3 Filme:

In meinem Himmel
Braveheart (episch)
The Thing


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hybrids sind ja in England schon der Sportfisch Nummer 1 der letzten Jahre, so auch in Irland, wo jedes zweite Wort beim Angeln damit verbunden wird.
> 
> Die Tendenz des Angelns mit dem technologischen Fortschritt wird jedenfalls den Reiz etwas mindern, eher noch mehr Richtung Trophäen schieben. Irgendwann wirst du mit deinem Smartphone loten können, via Scan, deine Rute wird dir signalisieren wann zuviel Druck auf der Schnur ist und der Köderfisch wird wahrscheinlich unter Wasser tanzen.
> 
> Ich glaube wir sind die letzten Generationen des klassischen Angelns, eine Art Übergang.


 
 Ich weis nicht, ich weis nicht. Tatsache ist, das technisch natürlich viel passiert- aber es ist immer schwierig die Zukunft aus der Froschperspektive der eigenen Zeit zu beurteilen.
 Und bisher hat jede Generation behauptet, am Ende von irgendetwas zu stehen. Als die Stationärrolle in England aufkam, hielt so mancher sie für das Ende das anglerischen Abendlandes und sah das Aussterben der Forelle kommen.

 Richard Walker prophezeite 1958 dem elektrischen Bissanzeiger keine große Zukunft, fand aber ein Gerät "..das die Sicht vom Floß abwärts vermitteln könnte" sehr interessant, aber für kaum möglich. Das eine hat heute fast jeder, das andere wird immer beliebter. Auch Echolot, GPS etc. werden nutzbar und erschwinglich.
 Andrerseits: Praktisch zu jeder Zeit gabs beim Angeln die Möglichkeit einer Gegenbewegung mit traditionellen Methoden und altem oder altmodischem Gerät:

 Während auf der einen Seite vom Angelteich die Water-Wolf Montagen mit GPS Drohnen ausgebracht werden und jede Ukel mit Aktivsonar angepingt wird, werden auf der anderen Seite die Centrepins an die Gespließten montiert...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Blade Runner directors cut und conan der Barbar *dringenst *gucken! Sind Monumentale Kunstwerke!


 
 und wiederum:|bigeyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, ich weis nicht. Tatsache ist, das technisch natürlich viel passiert- aber es ist immer schwierig die Zukunft aus der Froschperspektive der eigenen Zeit zu beurteilen.
> Und bisher hat jede Generation behauptet, am Ende von irgendetwas zu stehen. Als die Stationärrolle in England aufkam, hielt so mancher sie für das Ende das anglerischen Abendlandes und sah das Aussterben der Forelle kommen.
> 
> Richard Walker prophezeite 1958 dem elektrischen Bissanzeiger keine große Zukunft, fand aber ein Gerät "..das die Sicht vom Floß abwärts vermitteln könnte" sehr interessant, aber für kaum möglich. Das eine hat heute fast jeder, das andere wird immer beliebter. Auch Echolot, GPS etc. werden nutzbar und erschwinglich.
> Andrerseits: Praktisch zu jeder Zeit gabs beim Angeln die Möglichkeit einer Gegenbewegung mit traditionellen Methoden und altem oder altmodischem Gerät:
> 
> Während auf der einen Seite vom Angelteich die Water-Wolf Montagen mit GPS Drohnen ausgebracht werden und jede Ukel mit Aktivsonar angepingt wird, werden auf der anderen Seite die Centrepins an die Gespließten montiert...



Die Cenrepins an der Gespließten sind aber wie Dinos, sie sterben aus. Ewig gestrige (nicht negativ gemeint) stehen meinem Argument ja nicht entgegen. Der Vergleich als solches wäre ja auch passend, wenn jetzt Hausfrauen wieder zum Fluss mit Waschbrett gehen, der Tradition willen.

Es ist nichts schlechtes, aber der Mensch nimmt jede Hilfe an, die Arbeit erleichtert, genau jenes wird passieren. Während wir noch loten und suchen, testen und arbeiten, wird später nur noch der Fang zentriert sein. Alles andere wird keine großen Arbeitsschritte mehr benötigen. Ob gut oder schlecht, richtig oder falsch, das mag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber ich glaube, das wir noch autark Angeln, das wird so in 100 Jahren nur noch in Büchern zu lesen sein. ( vielleicht auch weil niemand mehr bis dahin angeln darf :m|supergri|supergri )


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich sehe es eher als liebhaberstücke denn ewig gestrige. Ein Austin healey ist im Vergleich zum aktuellen Fahrzeug etwas wunderschönes auch wenn er aus technischer und Sicherheitssicht nicht heutigen standards genügt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher als liebhaberstücke denn ewig gestrige. Ein Austin healey ist im Vergleich zum aktuellen Fahrzeug etwas wunderschönes auch wenn er aus technischer und Sicherheitssicht nicht heutigen standards genügt



Für dem Individualisten, für den Rest ist eine alte Karre? Ich glaube der Mainstream wird die Regeln in diesem Bereich aufstellen, aber ich kann auch nicht in die Zukunft sehen, der Veittanz aber wird sich durchsetzen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Genüge in der Elbe geangelt, nur nicht gefeedert. Es ist einfach nur gröber, mehr Heavy Metal, ich mag aber Violine.



Dann wirds Zeit eben jene Violine auch mal in der Elbe spielen zu lassen.
Das geht nämlich durchaus und muss nicht nach Heavy Metal klingen.
Die dicken Brassen stehn sowieso nicht in der vollen Strömung, ziehen aber gern mal dahin....ist nen schöner Spaß am feinen Gerät :q


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei der Jagd gibt es zwei Fronten.
Die einen leben altes gerät...
Die anderen nur das neueste.
Warum soll es das beim angeln nicht auch geben?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bei der Jagd gibt es zwei Fronten.
> Die einen leben altes gerät...
> Die anderen nur das neueste.
> Warum soll es das beim angeln nicht auch geben?



und warum soll nicht beides geil sein????

Für den jeweiligen Liebhaber?


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und warum soll nicht beides geil sein????
> 
> Für den jeweiligen Liebhaber?



Genau das meine ich ja.
Nutze meine 8 x 57 genau so so gerne wie meine qukick 330
,.opp


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann wirds Zeit eben jene Violine auch mal in der Elbe spielen zu lassen.
> Das geht nämlich durchaus und muss nicht nach Heavy Metal klingen.
> Die dicken Brassen stehn sowieso nicht in der vollen Strömung, ziehen aber gern mal dahin....ist nen schöner Spaß am feinen Gerät :q



Ich werde dir davon berichten, aber ich kann mir schon Vorstellen das es alles andere als einfach wird. Ich hab im Hafen ja schon ne schöne Fahrt ins Wasser gemacht weil ich über die Nassen Steine grabbeln wollte um meine Rute richtig zu positionieren.

Ich habe dieses Jahr aber mehere Hegefischen, dem Thema muss ich mich sowieso widmen, egal welchen Gelüsten mich es sonst so erfreut. Ne Barbe fangen wäre auch nicht verkehrt, aber dafür muss ich das Gerät erstmal einstellen und schauen ob überhaupt die Gewichte im Strom halten. Unter 150g wird es garantiert nichts....


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sowas wirds immer geben, egal ob beim Angeln, beim Jagen, bei Autos oder selbst bei simplen Sachen wie Schreibutensilien.

Ansonsten gäbe es keine Füllfederhalter mehr, mit denen man als Kind schon schreiben gelernt hat, und mitunter immer noch gerne schreibt. 
Mit Kuli/Stift kann jeder, schaut aber bescheiden aus.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eben...
Alte geräte jegl.icher Art haben ihren reitz.
Da kommt der moderne schnick schnack nicht mit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sowas wirds immer geben, egal ob beim Angeln, beim Jagen, bei Autos oder selbst bei simplen Sachen wie Schreibutensilien.
> 
> Ansonsten gäbe es keine Füllfederhalter mehr, mit denen man als Kind schon schreiben gelernt hat, und mitunter immer noch gerne schreibt.
> Mit Kuli/Stift kann jeder, schaut aber bescheiden aus.



Mittlerweile nutzen sie an vielen Schulen schon eigene Laptops. Selbst das Schreiben als solches auf Papier wird weniger. Bei uns gab es das an den Berufsschulen auch schon.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

OT an 


pennfanatic schrieb:


> Eben...
> Alte geräte jegl.icher Art haben ihren reitz.
> Da kommt der moderne schnick schnack nicht mit.


Frauen??

:g:g:g

OT aus......


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ne Barbe fangen wäre auch nicht verkehrt, aber dafür muss ich das Gerät erstmal einstellen und schauen ob überhaupt die Gewichte im Strom halten. Unter 150g wird es garantiert nichts....



Barbe steht auch noch auf meiner Liste der "Will mal gefangen sein".
Equipment ist bei mir nicht so das Thema, eher das Vorkommen der Fische.

150g kann durchaus reichen, kann aber auch locker über 200g bis "nicht mehr praktikabel" nötig sein. Die Stelle ist da halt entscheidend.
Gibt auch etliche Gegenden wo du selbst mit 80-100g gut klarkommen wirst...mit Kralle noch deutlich weniger, dafür halt Hängergefahr.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Name gut ...
Frauen in gewissem alter haben auch ihren reiz.
Aber das hört dann auf. Genau wie bei Männern!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OT an
> 
> Frauen??
> 
> :g:g:g
> 
> OT aus......



Wenns nicht so wär...ach frag einfach mal deine bessere Hälfte :vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für dem Individualisten, für den Rest ist eine alte Karre? Ich glaube der Mainstream wird die Regeln in diesem Bereich aufstellen, aber ich kann auch nicht in die Zukunft sehen, der Veittanz aber wird sich durchsetzen!!!!!!!!


 
 Ich gebe Dir in diesem Punkt recht und erhöhe: Er hat sich durchgesetzt. Das ist jetzt der Mainstream.  
 Aber man muss ja nicht mittanzen. Nimm zum Beispiel Dich als Gegenbeispiel: Du hast eine ganz andere Methode als das aktive Raubfischangeln gewählt und als Stil Exaktheit, Ruhe und Langzeitversuchsreihen- das krasse Gegenstück zu den exhibitionistischen anglerischen Dauerorgasmen die auf Youtube vorexerziert werden.
 Ich glaube sogar, das gerade die Veittänzerei umso entschlossenere Gegenbewegungen hervorbringt. Wenn das sonnenbebrillte Ich-bin-so-geil-seht-mich-an Gehopse
nicht wäre, wer weiss, ob ich je zu Tweedmütze und Pin gegriffen hätte..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Barbe steht auch noch auf meiner Liste der "Will mal gefangen sein".
> Equipment ist bei mir nicht so das Thema, eher das Vorkommen der Fische.
> 
> 150g kann durchaus reichen, kann aber auch locker über 200g bis "nicht mehr praktikabel" nötig sein. Die Stelle ist da halt entscheidend.
> Gibt auch etliche Gegenden wo du selbst mit 80-100g gut klarkommen wirst...mit Kralle noch deutlich weniger, dafür halt Hängergefahr.



Ich weiß von 3 Fängen auf Barbe bei uns, aber niemand den ich kenne Angelt gezielt drauf. Das waren alles Beifänge von Kukö-Anglern. Auch recht große, aber von kleinen habe ich nichts gehört bei Hegefischen oder sonstigen Angelein an der Elbe bei uns.

Und so weit sind wir nicht auseinander, also wird die Situation sich wohl ähnlich darstellen.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenns nicht so wär...ach frag einfach mal deine bessere Hälfte :vik:



Kann ich nicht! Hatte zwei. Betohnu g liegt auf hatte


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Mainstream wird die Regeln in diesem Bereich aufstellen, aber ich kann auch nicht in die Zukunft sehen, der Veittanz aber wird sich durchsetzen!!!!!!!!



Lass sie tanzen,ich find es immer sehr erholsam, anderen beim verausgaben zuzuschauen. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher als liebhaberstücke denn ewig gestrige. Ein Austin healey ist im Vergleich zum aktuellen Fahrzeug etwas wunderschönes auch wenn er aus technischer und Sicherheitssicht nicht heutigen standards genügt



Material-und Technikverblödete ohne Basiswissen, machen sich gerade mit diesen heutigen Standards unglücklich 

Und nun vergleich das mal mit dem heutigen höher, schneller, weiter Angelzirkus..ne hochtechnisierte Kutsche macht genauso wenig den guten Fahrer, wie eine 500 Ocken Rute oder ein 20.000 € Bass Boat automatisch einen guten Angler ausmacht. 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Viele Zähne, aber kaum Inhalt.



Das empfinde ich auf Angelvideos bezogen ähnlich.

Obwohl auch Spinnangler,hält sich meine  Begeisterung für Spinnervideos gerade aus dem dt. Raum mittlerweile im überschaubaren Rahmen. 

Entweder ein vergurktes "Drehbuch" und/oder mit fehlbesetzten Akteuren.

Da ist überspitzt gesagt, ja beinahe jedes UK Friedfisch Produktvideo trotz Markensticker Botschaft fachlich informativer. 

Und auch kultivierter

Bei "Alder..ey krass" Dialogen gewisser hiesiger  "Angelbotschafter", möchte man dagegen schon mal ein 4oz Blei gegen den  Bildschirm werfen.

Prollig ist da noch sehr geschmeichelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir in diesem Punkt recht und erhöhe: Er hat sich durchgesetzt. Das ist jetzt der Mainstream.
> Aber man muss ja nicht mittanzen. Nimm zum Beispiel Dich als Gegenbeispiel: Du hast eine ganz andere Methode als das aktive Raubfischangeln gewählt und als Stil Exaktheit, Ruhe und Langzeitversuchsreihen- das krasse Gegenstück zu den exhibitionistischen anglerischen Dauerorgasmen die auf Youtube vorexerziert werden.
> Ich glaube sogar, das gerade die Veittänzerei umso entschlossenere Gegenbewegungen hervorbringt. Wenn das sonnenbebrillte Ich-bin-so-geil-seht-mich-an Gehopse
> nicht wäre, wer weiss, ob ich je zu Tweedmütze und Pin gegriffen hätte..



Meine Beobachtungen zeigen, das Gerade die junge Zielgruppe komplett weg vom Weißfischangeln ist, sie aber, wenn jemand es vormacht, spaß dran haben. Nur findest du nicht mehr soviele versierte, aber auch mittelungsfreudige Menschen, die ihr Wissen auch teilen.

Nimm doch mal an einem platten Hegefischen teil, so oft wie ich mit den Augen rollen muss, weil der elitäre Grundgedanke an fast jeder zweiten Weste anhaftet. Du kannst dort in keiner einzigen Sekunde dich gesittet austauschen ohne Schwanzvergleich, Misswürdigung anderer oder Ausreden ausgesetzt zu sein. Dabei tun alle das Selbe und jeder weiß, wie sehr auf die Loswahl mitunter ankommt. 

Wir haben in unserer Gesellschaft das Ellenbogenprinzip so tief verankert, das wir uns teils gar nicht mehr bewusst sind, wie emotional stumpf und abgedroschen wir uns Verhalten. Ich hatte mal eine Weiterbildung zur Ausbildereignung, was du dort lernst um junge Menschen zu formen, lässt dir die Haare zum Himmel aufsteigen, wenn du dann aber noch mit jemandem aus einer höher gestellten Position diskutieren musst, dann weisst du wo wir angekommen sind.

Der beste Satz war: Der Manager ist der bessere Mensch. Genau dieser Zeitgeist. Besser, schneller, härter, reicher, Reichweite. Vor der einfachen Kunst haben wir jeglichen Respekt verloren. Friedfische sind klein, also interessiert es niemanden, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß von 3 Fängen auf Barbe bei uns, aber niemand den ich kenne Angelt gezielt drauf. Das waren alles Beifänge von Kukö-Anglern. Auch recht große, aber von kleinen habe ich nichts gehört bei Hegefischen oder sonstigen Angelein an der Elbe bei uns.
> 
> Und so weit sind wir nicht auseinander, also wird die Situation sich wohl ähnlich darstellen.



Ich versuche in der Donau Barben zu fangen, bislang waren das immer eher Zufallsfänge. 

Ich habe aber jetzt eine Stelle gefunden die absolut kiesig ist und keine Steinpackung hat, da habe ich vergangenen Sommer dann auch mal einen ganzen Schwarm Barben gesehen. Dummerweise muss man ca. 1,5km laufen um dort hinzukommen. Aber ich werde es dort nächstes Jahr mal gezielter auf Barben probieren. 

Donau ist insgesamt eigentlich ein ziemlich vielfältiges Revier mit schönen Friedfischen. Siehe Anhänge - die hab ich alle gefangen - obwohl ich echt keine Ahnung vom Friedfischangen habe


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du sprichst mir aus der seele,!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß von 3 Fängen auf Barbe bei uns, aber niemand den ich kenne Angelt gezielt drauf. Das waren alles Beifänge von Kukö-Anglern. Auch recht große, aber von kleinen habe ich nichts gehört bei Hegefischen oder sonstigen Angelein an der Elbe bei uns.
> 
> Und so weit sind wir nicht auseinander, also wird die Situation sich wohl ähnlich darstellen.



Viel mehr hab ich bis dato auch nicht gehört außer paar Zufallsfänge halt bei Carphuntern.
Masl schauen wie sich das die kommenden Jahre so entwickelt, vermute aber eher, die Grundel wird sehr dominant werden.
Letztees Jahr gab mit schon zu denken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der beste Satz war: Der Manager ist der bessere Mensch



Ja, das ist das Fatale: "gut" bedeutet im Mainstream "effizient".. Unabhängig von der jeweiligen Tätigkeit. Dem versuche ich am Wasser zeitweilig zu entkommen


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich halte mich zurück!
Aber ich hasse Manager.
Sind nur als **** nützlich!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Viel mehr hab ich bis dato auch nicht gehört außer paar Zufallsfänge halt bei Carphuntern.
> Masl schauen wie sich das die kommenden Jahre so entwickelt, vermute aber eher, die Grundel wird sehr dominant werden.
> Letztees Jahr gab mit schon zu denken.



Bei uns stehen sie in der Packlage an den Buhnen schon, ich konnte mit Pellets aus Mais schon mal Antesten. Kaum hatte es Farbe, stellten sich drauf, fraßen es aber nicht. An manchen Buhnen hatten die Angler dann schon zu Kämpfen und fingen nur solche.

Ich denke wir werden dieses Problem jetzt massiv bekommen und einige Jahre warten dürfen bis der Peak runterfährt. Mein Hafen zum Angeln dürfte bald Geschichte sein. Die Elblöcher und alles was mit Hochwasser in Berührung kommt, dürfte auch Leiden, gut das wir ein bisschen was hinter dem Deich haben, es sei irgend ein Trottel schleppt sie ein. Oder aber das Hochwasser drückt wieder ganz Fischbeck weg und kommt bis vor meine Haustür..............


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich versuche in der Donau Barben zu fangen, bislang waren das immer eher Zufallsfänge.
> 
> Ich habe aber jetzt eine Stelle gefunden die absolut kiesig ist und keine Steinpackung hat, da habe ich vergangenen Sommer dann auch mal einen ganzen Schwarm Barben gesehen. Dummerweise muss man ca. 1,5km laufen um dort hinzukommen. Aber ich werde es dort nächstes Jahr mal gezielter auf Barben probieren.
> 
> Donau ist insgesamt eigentlich ein ziemlich vielfältiges Revier mit schönen Friedfischen. Siehe Anhänge - die hab ich alle gefangen - obwohl ich echt keine Ahnung vom Friedfischangen habe



Mach dich mal nicht kleiner, als du bist. Wer mit Drop Shot auf Karpfen angelt, der Versteht die Fische dieser Welt bei weitem besser als manch Gast bei angepriesenen Veranstaltungen.

Ihr habt aber auch schöne Ecken bei euch daunten, hier wirkt alles immer etwas trist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Franz: Die Strömung auf dem letzten Bild (Donaukies) schaut aber recht gemächlich aus.
Vermutlich ist es bei euch an der Donau auch generell tiefer wie hier bei uns die Elbe..hab hier im Schnitt 1,50 bis 2m...im Sommer kanns auch deutlich drunter gehn.
Im Stadtgebiet von Magdeburg gibt es durchaus längere Zonen, wo man im Sommer die Steine mitten im Strom rausragen sieht...wenige km weiter ist der Fluss dann paar Meter tief.

Das schwankt hier ziemlich brutal, Steinpackung haste fast überall, ansonsten noch sandige Buhnen.
Kies wüßte ich jetzt nicht wo ich den an der Elbe hier finden sollte...ist halt ne typische Brassenregion hier.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Bimmelrudi

Das ist quasi eine Art Innenkurve - die Fahrrinne läuft auf der anderen Seite.
Da ist die Strömung nicht so stark, und es ist auch nicht so tief. Richtig "bequemes" angeln - vor allem muss man nachts nicht auf die Steinpackungen aufpassen. 
Kann man sich hier auf der Karte anschauen:
https://goo.gl/maps/n819dU1RCoJ2

Die Tiefenkarte dazu findet man bei
https://www.genesismaps.com/SocialMap

Die Strecke ist eeeeewig lang, kann man sich hier mal anschauen:
https://www.kfv-kelheim.de/fliessgewaesser/donau

Das ist das Hausrevier von Berti Bovens  

In den Staubereichen der Donau ist fast keine Strömung, und die Friedfische werden gigantisch groß. Bei unserem Rußnasendreh kamen da als Beifang u.a. ein 44cm Rotauge und eine 66cm Brachse dabei rum  

Für Friedfischangler ist die Donau echt interessant...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Fatale: "gut" bedeutet im Mainstream "effizient".. Unabhängig von der jeweiligen Tätigkeit. Dem versuche ich am Wasser zeitweilig zu entkommen



Deshalb verstehe ich den Teamanglerkult nun gar nicht. Du bekommst etwas umsonst oder Rabatt, partizipierst aber trotz umfänglicher Arbeit gar nicht am Gewinn des Unternehmens, darfst dich aber Glücklich schätzen, offiziell mit der Firma in Verbindung gebracht zu werden. Nicht, das ich es verkehrt finde, aber du Zahlst für die Produkte, machst Werbung für die Firma, diese verdienen dann doppelt. Sind die Leute so Doof?

Aber mittlerweile sind alle Teamangler. Nur eine Frage noch, ein Team für was eigentlich genau? (ich mach nen neues Themenfeld auf)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seit ich viel mit Führungskräften zusammen arbeite habe ich stellenweise einen negativen Twist in meinem Menschenbild bemerkt. ;( aber letztendlich gibt es überall a********** aber wenn jemand tatsächlich macht hat fällt es mehr auf
*ed*
Wäre  nicht an der Zeit die Grundel als Wertungsfisch beim *Hege*angeln zu berücksichtigen?
Ich kenne btw Leute die mit 100gr WG der Rute im Rhein gezielt auf Barbe gehen. Wäre mir zu fummelig aber möglich ist es


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seit ich viel mit Führungskräften zusammen arbeite habe ich stellenweise einen negativen Twist in meinem Menschenbild bemerkt. ;( aber letztendlich gibt es überall a********** aber wenn jemand tatsächlich macht hat fällt es mehr auf



Ich habe mich mit vielen Führungskräften einfach immer in der Wolle gehabt, weil jede Argumentation die meinerseits Schlüssig war immer mit Macht und Phrasen abgeschmettert wurden. Das ist aber etwas, was bei mir nun so gar nicht geht. Als ich diesen Kurs hatte war so eine Headline zum Beispiel sehr Diskutabel und führte zur Entzweiung mit meinem Dozenten für die restlichen 100 Stunden.

"Arbeit ist Glück"

Ich fragte ihn dann, ob alle anderen Pech haben, die keine Arbeit finden. Ich wollte wissen, wie denn die Verteilung von einkommenstarken Berufen und der Gesamtheit an Arbeitskräften passen würde. Mein Argument war, das immer wenn jemand eine Stufe auf der Leiter hochklettert, irgendwer runterfallen muss. Haben diese Menschen dann Pech?

Er antwortete mir, das es der Sinn des freien Marktes sei, der Antrieb, die Evolution, nach amerikanischem Abbild. Ich erwiderte, das die amerikanische Evolution der letzten 60 Jahre Flugzeugträger heißt.

Er wurde Rot, hysterisch, danach war Licht aus. Pause rauchen, keine Gespräche mehr miteinander. Solche Typen bilden Menschen aus, die später Ausbilder werden sollen.

Seit diesem Schlüsselerlebnis kann mich dieser Planet von seiner wirtschaftlichen Weise her so richtig am Arxxx lecken. :q


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte genug von diesen führungs kräften.
Bin jetzt Rentner!
Hoffe es begegnet mir noch jemand von denen.

Du mm für die!

Ich sag mich weshalb!

Boxen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> 
> Das ist quasi eine Art Innenkurve - die Fahrrinne läuft auf der anderen Seite.
> Da ist die Strömung nicht so stark, und es ist auch nicht so tief. Richtig "bequemes" angeln - vor allem muss man nachts nicht auf die Steinpackungen aufpassen.
> Kann man sich hier auf der Karte anschauen:
> https://goo.gl/maps/n819dU1RCoJ2
> 
> Die Tiefenkarte dazu findet man bei
> https://www.genesismaps.com/SocialMap
> 
> Die Strecke ist eeeeewig lang, kann man sich hier mal anschauen:
> https://www.kfv-kelheim.de/fliessgewaesser/donau
> 
> Das ist das Hausrevier von Berti Bovens
> 
> In den Staubereichen der Donau ist fast keine Strömung, und die Friedfische werden gigantisch groß. Bei unserem Rußnasendreh kamen da als Beifang u.a. ein 44cm Rotauge und eine 66cm Brachse dabei rum
> 
> Für Friedfischangler ist die Donau echt interessant...



Könnte mir auch gefallen da.

Auf Aal geh ich mit 4,50m Brandungsruten und 180er Kralle minimum.
Feedern mit heavy feeder, 100g Korb inner Buhne, 150g an Strömungskante..minimum 5oz Spitze wenn sie hart genug ist, ansonsten 7oz.
Weiter raus geht nur noch ab 180g Krallenkorb und knüppelharter 8oz Spitze...das ist dann aber Arbeit anstatt Spaß.

50er Brassen sind normale tägliche Fänge hier ab Frühjahr, geht auch ab und zu mal deutlich drüber.
Fies wirds nur, wenn sich Schuppis am Platz einfinden....dann ist das eher nen Lotteriespiel und du kannst oft genug nur noch doof aus der Wäsche guggn. |uhoh:

Gibt aber sicher Regionen an der Elbe wo das deutlich gemächlicher zugange geht.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Bimmelrudi
Wenn man Zeit und Ausdauer hat ist die Donau wirklich ein Eldorado für Friedfischangler. 

Ich hab mal einen Solo-Tripp an die Elbe gemacht. Einfach mal auf eigene Faust 2 Tage mit der Spinnrute. Hab keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen :q

Aber ich werde es trotzdem nicht vergessen  Ich hatte mich damals in Lenzen an der Elbe einquartiert und habe es zum Beispiel an der Stelle "Böser Ort" versucht. 

Ich habe übrigens mal Willi Frosch gefragt, als jemand der unzählige Veranstaltungen gefischt hat wo es denn die meisten Fische gibt, die Antwort kam wie aus der Pistole geschossen: Elbe


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Seit diesem Schlüsselerlebnis kann mich dieser Planet von seiner wirtschaftlichen Weise her so richtig am Arxxx lecken. :q



Und trotzdem kommst du nicht drumrum, dich dem zu entziehen, egal in welcher Lebenssituation.
Friede, Freude Eierkuchen gibts nunmal nicht in der realen Welt. |rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und trotzdem kommst du nicht drumrum, dich dem zu entziehen, egal in welcher Lebenssituation.
> Friede, Freude Eierkuchen gibts nunmal nicht in der realen Welt. |rolleyes



Schrieb ich auch nicht, aber ich kann mich diesem Verwehren und meinen eigenen Film fahren. Ich muss nichts unterstützen, was mir nicht gefällt. Beispielsweise verzichte ich auf Produkte die absolut nicht meiner Lebenseinstellung entsprechen.

Ich habe mir einen Hund aus dem Tierheim genommen oder jungen Menschen geholfen aus gewissen Lebenslagen zu kommen. Sich sozial zu engagieren ist möglicherweise in der heutigen Zeit eine Einbahnstraße, anders herum Fahren kann man trotzdem.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aus dem Sommerarchiv an Bildern, seht ihr dieses?



Also ich kanns sehen und fange an, vom nächsten Sommer zu träumen...

Kurzen Gruß in die Runde. Mir stehen noch ein paar arbeitsreiche Tage bevor, daher bleibt grad keine Zeit zum Angeln und für nix anderes. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich es Donnerstag Nachmittag los schaffe. Wärmere Temperaturen für zwei Tage und Regen sind angesagt, das könnte die Fische wieder ein wenig anheizen.

Haut rein... #h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also ich kanns sehen und fange an, vom nächsten Sommer zu träumen...
> 
> Kurzen Gruß in die Runde. Mir stehen noch ein paar arbeitsreiche Tage bevor, daher bleibt grad keine Zeit zum Angeln und für nix anderes. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich es Donnerstag Nachmittag los schaffe. Wärmere Temperaturen für zwei Tage und Regen sind angesagt, das könnte die Fische wieder ein wenig anheizen.
> 
> Haut rein... #h



Guter Plan, petri dafür! und @FF: leider haben wir alle das tolle Foto als Gruss aus der schönen Jahreszeit verpasst- dabei ist das doch viel wichtiger als sozialpessimistische Visionen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Guter Plan, petri dafür! und @FF: leider haben wir alle das tolle Foto als Gruss aus der schönen Jahreszeit verpasst- dabei ist das doch viel wichtiger als sozialpessimistische Visionen!



Alles gut, ich komme mit meiner dezenten LMAA gegenüber dem Kapitalismus als solches gut klar. Ich hab noch ein Bild gefunden, ein Zander der beim Stippen gefangen wurde.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alles gut, ich komme mit meiner dezenten LMAA gegenüber dem Kapitalismus als solches gut klar. Ich hab noch ein Bild gefunden, ein Zander der beim Stippen gefangen wurde.



Hoppla, ich kanns nicht sehen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hoppla, ich kanns nicht sehen?



Ich bin erneut Fassungslos. Umso später der Abend, desto eher schleichen sich die Fehler ein. #q#d


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich seh den Zander ;-) Meinen ersten hab ich übrigens mit der Swingtip gefangen, auf Dosenmais. War wohl ein friedlicher Zander.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich seh den Zander ;-) Meinen ersten hab ich übrigens mit der Swingtip gefangen, auf Dosenmais. War wohl ein friedlicher Zander.



Ich hatte bisher alle Raubfische beim Feedern und Stippen, bis auf Wels, das Packe ich in der Elbe aber garantiert noch. Nur eine Frage der Zeit. Da ich Gewässer studiere und viele Jahre ein Einzelnes überhaupt befische, so sollte sich im Hafen doch so einiges an meine Haken verirren.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So wie Ferdinand der sanfte Stier, der immer an den Blumen roch?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN62cxSs5Q8

 worauf biss den der Friedzander überhaupt? Maaade?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haha, Ferdinand kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> So wie Ferdinand der sanfte Stier, der immer an den Blumen roch?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN62cxSs5Q8
> 
> worauf biss den der Friedzander überhaupt? Maaade?



Blutrote Maden, während der Schonzeit. Es war ein Männchen, voll mit Samen, so bespritzte er voller Fruchtbarkeit auch meinen Kescher. Ich setzte den Bock sofort zurück. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war gegen Ende der Schonzeit.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Blutrote Maden, während der Schonzeit. Es war ein Männchen, voll mit Samen, so bespritzte er voller Fruchtbarkeit auch meinen Kescher. Ich setzte den Bock sofort zurück. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war gegen Ende der Schonzeit.



..passiert manchmal bei mir bei Plötzen, vorzugsweise auf meine Klamotten. Sollte man mal den Ökoheinis berichten, offensichtlich freuen sich die Fische gefangen zu werden |supergri


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..passiert manchmal bei mir bei Plötzen, vorzugsweise auf meine Klamotten. Sollte man mal den Ökoheinis berichten, offensichtlich freuen sich die Fische gefangen zu werden |supergri



Besser nicht, sonst zeigt dich nacher noch jemand wegen Sodomie an... |supergri


Ich erinnere mich aber auch noch genau an den ersten Barsch, der mich jemals besamt hat... #t


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Besser nicht, sonst zeigt dich nacher noch jemand wegen Sodomie an... |supergri
> 
> 
> Ich erinnere mich aber auch noch genau an den ersten Barsch, der mich jemals besamt hat... #t


Wenn der Fisch auch will ist das doch völlig ok - und wenn das mit Haken im Maul passiert ist dass ein Zeichen dass der Fisch auf SM steht - wie kann PETA da was gegen haben...

PETA
liebt Tiere 
(Liebe Mods, man kann auf southpark.de alle Folgen kostenlos gucken, deswegen halte ich den Ausschnitt auf Youtube nicht für schädlich)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn der Fisch auch will ist das doch völlig ok - und wenn das mit Haken im Maul passiert ist dass ein Zeichen dass der Fisch auf SM steht - wie kann PETA da was gegen haben...
> 
> PETA
> liebt Tiere
> (Liebe Mods, man kann auf southpark.de alle Folgen kostenlos gucken, deswegen halte ich den Ausschnitt auf Youtube nicht für schädlich)



Mal davon ab, hast du Peta in der Öffentlichkeit außerhalb des Anglerboards wahrgenommen? Ich nicht! :q:m


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo wir grad Off-Topic bei spritzenden Fischen sind:

Meint ihr es wäre für einen Laien möglich, in der Laichphase vorsichtig etwas Laich und Samen von den Fischen direkt in einen Becher abzustreifen und die Eier im Aquarium zum Schlüpfen zu bringen? Sowohl Milch als auch Rogen hatte ich beim Angeln schonmal auf der Hand.

Einen kleinen Trupp Barsche zu ziehen reizt mich schon lange. Mit der Aufzucht von Fischlarven (auch versehentlich mit einer Pflanze aus einem Teich importierte Karpfenlarven) hab ich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, der Knackpunkt wäre hier eher an befruchtete Eier zu kommen. Eier aus einem fertigen Gelege im Wasser kommen nicht in Frage, da würde man wahrscheinlich viel kaputtmachen.

Ein privater Teich mit Barschbestand, wo sie später auch einziehen können, wenn sie zu groß werden, wäre natürlich vorhanden.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ob es funktional ubd effizient wäre kann vermutlich ein Biologe beantworten, aber ich habe mal gehört, das eine Senke mit zwei drei Perlmuttknöpfen angenäht relativ zuverlässig Barsche fangen kann. Dann in einen Eimer mit Pumpe und rubbeldikatz zum tümpel wäre mekn weg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hätte auch eher mir die Brut der letzten Laichzeit eingesammelt. Das geht recht einfach, ob nun mit der Senke oder mit der Angelei feinster Montagen. Den Laich umsetzen, nun, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geht ja nicht um Laich umsetzen sondern um abstreifen und im Starbucksbecher  befruchten... bei Nutzung einer Senke hätte man denke ich die högschte Überlebensrate


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gut, wahrscheinlich habt ihr Recht. Dann gehts im Sommer wohl an den Teich vom Bekannten. Bis dahin schau ich weiter den Grundeln im Aquarium zu...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich ein kreativer Halbgott bin? :m:g:vik:


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich ein kreativer Halbgott bin? :m:g:vik:



Dass du kreativ bist, daran zweifeln wir hier nicht. Das mit dem Halbgott musst du uns aber noch beweisen...


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Halbgötter gab es bei den alten Griechen...
Heute gibt es bei denen gyros...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dass du kreativ bist, daran zweifeln wir hier nicht. Das mit dem Halbgott musst du uns aber noch beweisen...









Kommt gut oder?


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommt gut oder?



Gefällt mir durchaus, sowohl graphisch als auch der Text. 

Aber daran hab ich ja auch nicht gezweifelt. Ich hätt lieber ein Video, wie du barfuß über die frei fließende Elbe gehst - Jesus 2.0 :g


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Halbgötter gab es bei den alten Griechen...
> Heute gibt es bei denen gyros...



Gyros wäre auch mal wieder ne Maßnahme...|rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir durchaus, sowohl graphisch als auch der Text.
> 
> Aber daran hab ich ja auch nicht gezweifelt. Ich hätt lieber ein Video, wie du barfuß über die frei fließende Elbe gehst - Jesus 2.0 :g



Na, ich arbeite gerade an der neuen Homepage. Interaktives Design, besseres Lesebild. Bessere Navigation, integrierter Blog, responsive Design, der Möglichkeit eines eigenen Forums und natürlich absoluter freier Gestaltungsraum.

Der Rest kann sich warm anziehen, das wird nen richtiges Brett. :q


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gyros wäre auch mal wieder ne Maßnahme...|rolleyes



Das muss aber gut gemacht sein!
Bei den meisten ist das viel zu trocken.
Bei mir hier in der Gegend gibt es keinen ...
Der es gut macht...
Schade


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na, ich arbeite gerade an der neuen Homepage. Interaktives Design, besseres Lesebild. Bessere Navigation, integrierter Blog, responsive Design, der Möglichkeit eines eigenen Forums und natürlich absoluter freier Gestaltungsraum.
> 
> Der Rest kann sich warm anziehen, das wird nen richtiges Brett. :q



So wie du dich da reinhängst bin ich echt gespant...aber bei deinem augenscheinlichen Perfektionismus müssen wir wohl noch ne Weile warten, bis alles soweit fertig ist? Naja, ich denke das warten lohnt sich... :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> So wie du dich da reinhängst bin ich echt gespant...aber bei deinem augenscheinlichen Perfektionismus müssen wir wohl noch ne Weile warten, bis alles soweit fertig ist? Naja, ich denke das warten lohnt sich... :m



Angepeilt ist Ende Februar. Ich habe bis jetzt das Layout, anfängliches Design und in ca. 100 Stunden es geschafft alle Artikel einzubauen. Was der User aber nicht sieht sind die kleinen Arbeitsschritte dahinter. Googleoptimierung, Bilder-Tags, Social Media Optimierung, Textüberarbeitung, Verlinkung, Navigation.

Mich hat die alte Seite aber so angekotzt, weil sie meinem Anspruch an ein Projekt nicht im Ansatz gerecht wird. Das ist wie beim Angeln. ICH MUSS es genau wissen. Wie lange sinkt ein Futterkorb? Wie löst sich das Futter? Welcher Köder bringt mehr PS auf die Straße? Welche Montage ist zweckdienlicher?

Ich stehe manchmal Nachts auf, nehme mir eine Schale Wasser und werfe verschiedene Körbe mit Mehlen und Partikeln rein, nur um zu sehen was passiert.

Ich bin ein Nerd. :m|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Pass aber auf das es nicht zu viel wird. Da hat schon einer, der da auch viel Zeit und Arbeit reinsteckte "aufgegeben" bzw. sich mit wem zusammen geschlossen, weils wohl nicht mehr zu stemmen war. Der war hier früher im Forum auch oft unterwegs....mir fällt der Name gerade nur nicht ein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Pass aber auf das es nicht zu viel wird. Da hat schon einer, der da auch viel Zeit und Arbeit reinsteckte "aufgegeben" bzw. sich mit wem zusammen geschlossen, weils wohl nicht mehr zu stemmen war. Der war hier früher im Forum auch oft unterwegs....mir fällt der Name gerade nur nicht ein.



Ich habe während meiner Zeit bei der Armee viel Poker gespielt. Ich mochte "All In". Ich weiß aber, worauf du hinaus willst. Stand der Dinge habe ich enormen Spaß und werde nach der Umsetzung des nächsten Meilensteins sicher Pause machen und mich nur auf das Angeln konzentrieren.

Das Problem was ich habe/hatte ist einfach gestrickt, guter Inhalt muss auch gut verpackt werden. Nach diversen Unterhaltungen mit möglichen "Partnern" (Sponsoren), wurde mir klar, das ich nur Erfolgreich sein kann, wenn ich den Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten erweitere und jederzeit den Wunsch eines Kunden erfüllen kann.

Daher der Cut und jetzt der enorme Aufwand. Verlieren kann ich nach wie vor nichts, aber die Dosierung der Arbeitstunden muss definitiv erfolgen. 

Trotzdem, fürs Friedfischangeln ist mir dieser Weg es Wert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das muss aber gut gemacht sein!
> Bei den meisten ist das viel zu trocken.
> Bei mir hier in der Gegend gibt es keinen ...
> Der es gut macht...
> Schade


Du wohnst doch auf der Schälsick? In Gremberg ist ein guter (Humboldt/Gremberg 
Rolshover Str. 127, Köln) und natürlich das Ferkulum auf der Zülpi, auf der französischen Rheinseite...

@FF: sieht Hammer aus! Eigenes Forum ist immer gefährlich, denn ein halbtotes Forum mit drei Nasen schreckt eher ab. Vielleicht kannst du dich hier einmieten und  kriegst Modrechte für das Unterforum 16er-Haken... auf jeden fall würde ich sowas nicht ohne sehr viel traffic anfangen


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja ist beides weit ab vom Schuss.....
Eeeeeh und ohne durch geladene kalaschnikow trau ich mich da nicht hin


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du wohnst doch auf der Schälsick? In Gremberg ist ein guter (Humboldt/Gremberg
> Rolshover Str. 127, Köln) und natürlich das Ferkulum auf der Zülpi, auf der französischen Rheinseite...
> 
> @FF: sieht Hammer aus! Eigenes Forum ist immer gefährlich, denn ein halbtotes Forum mit drei Nasen schreckt eher ab. Vielleicht kannst du dich hier einmieten und  kriegst Modrechte für das Unterforum 16er-Haken... auf jeden fall würde ich sowas nicht ohne sehr viel traffic anfangen



Das eigene Forum als solches ist auch nicht im Sinne des Anglerboards zu verstehen. Es ist eine Idee, um Inhalte zu diskutieren. Das Realisieren würde auch nur erfolgen, wenn eine Community dahinter steht, sonst ergibt es keinen Sinn. Zumal es ganz hinten steht, was die Liste der "To Do's" angeht.

Das Problem mit dem AB selbst ist ja, das es kommerziell ist und ich natürlich mit meiner Plattform selbst dem Gegenüberstehe, siehe Traffic. Ich teile ja auch keine Links mehr zum Diskutieren, weil es sonst falsch verstanden wird, siehe andere Werbetreibende, die hier Geld entrichten, sonst hätte ich Artikel sicherlich verlinkt und einen regen Austausch gewünscht.

Mir fehlt für sowas aber auch die Zeit momentan, ich baue ja gerade massiv an der Grundstruktur und ebne den Weg für neue, innovative Artikel. ( Nacktschnecken, Teebeutel, Aal im Graben, Buhnenpickern, Hafenfeedern, Method Feedern, Feedern auf Zander, Speedpickern, Schleienfest)

Wir haben hier ja unsere Gedankenschmiede, das Fetzt auch und löst vom Druck und schafft Platz für neue Ideen.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ganz ehrlich..
Was ist deine lieblingsmethode auf friedfisch...
Stippen, grundangeln oder feedern?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich..
> Was ist deine lieblingsmethode auf friedfisch...
> Stippen, grundangeln oder feedern?



Pickern.

Es ist sehr mobil, sehr leicht, sehr effektiv und variabel. Es kann fast überall betrieben werden, kann auf großen oder kleinen Fisch Freude bereiten, brauch wenig Zubehör, wird mit feinen Ruten betrieben. Es ist wie Kunst, nur besser. #6:q


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Ganz feines grundangeln mit der feinenen spitze ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Ganz feines grundangeln mit der feinenen spitze ?



Mit der feinsten Möglichen. In der Regel so fein, das sich die Spitze bei einem Gewicht von 12g um 90 Grad durchbiegt. Bleischrote als Wurfgewicht, bis 5g und einen Futterplatz im Nahbereich. Edle Angelei.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

... und da sind wir wieder bei der Definitions-Geschichte: ist „Pickern” nicht einfach leichtes Grundangeln, entweder mit Mini-Futterkorb, Bomb oder nur ein paar Bleischroten als Gewicht?

Dann pickere ich auch als Lieblingsmethode, ohne „Winkelpicker”-Rute, dafür mit Schwingspitzrute zur Bißanzeige.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit der feinsten Möglichen. In der Regel so fein, das sich die Spitze bei einem Gewicht von 12g um 90 Grad durchbiegt. Bleischrote als Wurfgewicht, bis 5g und einen Futterplatz im Nahbereich. Edle Angelei.



Klingt super!
Aber für  ich als grobmotoriker.......?????#c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Klingt super!
> Aber für  ich als grobmotoriker.......?????#c



Überhaupt nicht! Es ist eigentlich so einfach und für jeden Laien zu bewältigen, das du keine Probleme haben solltest und haben würdest. Ich stelle dir bei Zeiten mal nen bissel was zusammen, schicke es dir PN und du kannst es lesen! Es macht unheimlich spaß!


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ok das wäre schön.
Nur bei meinem tablet habe ich Probleme mit Pn.
Aber versuch es... wenn ich nicht antworten kann nicht böse sein....


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Welches gerät?
Habe ein paar Ruten mit eingspleisste feinen spitze.
Mit pseudo centerpin


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Welches gerät?
> Habe ein paar Ruten mit eingspleisste feinen spitze.
> Mit pseudo centerpin



Dürfte schon reichen, zur Not kann man auch die Spitze beobachten. Wichtig in meinen Augen ist eine frei durchlaufende Montage und kleine Haken (Gr. 16). Ein frei beweglicher Seitenarm auf der Hauptschnur, der Bleischrote trägt, ne kleine feine Rolle und fertig bist du schon.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du schickst mir ein Bild oder zeichnun der Montage..
Interessiert mich sehr


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Du schickst mir ein Bild oder zeichnun der Montage..
> Interessiert mich sehr




Sag mir, wenn du den Link bekommen hast, damit ich ihn gleich wieder löschen kann, weil es bei dir ja über PN nicht geht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dürfte schon reichen, zur Not kann man auch die Spitze beobachten. Wichtig in meinen Augen ist eine frei durchlaufende Montage und kleine Haken (Gr. 16). Ein frei beweglicher Seitenarm auf der Hauptschnur, der Bleischrote trägt, ...



Hast Du ein festes Paternoster an der Picker probiert?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du ein festes Paternoster an der Picker probiert?



Noch nie, falls du die Variante mit 2 Haken meinst. Da gibt es ja auch verschiedene Interpretationen. Bei sauberem freien Boden könnte ich mir das Vorstellen, im kleinen Fluss oder Teich mit Kraut und Holz eher weniger.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Noch nie, falls du die Variante mit 2 Haken meinst. Da gibt es ja auch verschiedene Interpretationen. Bei sauberem freien Boden könnte ich mir das Vorstellen, im kleinen Fluss oder Teich mit Kraut und Holz eher weniger.



Ich meinte einen festen kurzen Seitenarm (10-30cm), an dessen Ende das Blei (Schrot, Bomb oder Futterkorb) befestigt ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich meinte einen festen kurzen Seitenarm (10-30cm), an dessen Ende das Blei (Schrot, Bomb oder Futterkorb) befestigt ist.



Das ist quasi meine Montage beim Feedern auf Kleinfisch und Distanz, wo der Futterkorb/Wurfgewicht auch den Selbsthakeffekt erzeugt. Mit 20g meiner Erfahrung nach klappt das bis 30cm Fischen, also um die 300g bis 500g, recht gut. Auch ist die Montage recht formstabil im Wurf und neigt zu recht wenig Verhedderungen. Fischt sich sehr gut, auch beim Speedfeedern.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab das letzte Jahr fast ausschließlich das feste Paternoster an der Schwingspitzrute benutzt (früher häufig eine Schlaufenmontage).

Meistens mit 2-3 SSG-Bleischroten oder einer kleinen Bomb bis max 10g. Länge des Paternosters meist etwa 20cm. Je nach Fischgröße (der erwarteten) und Hängergefahr entweder mit eingeschlauftem Vorfach oder Haken direkt an der Hauptschnur.
Die Variante mit langem „Arm” zum Blei (oder Futterkorb) und kurzem „Arm” zum Haken gibts auch noch, hab ich noch nicht probiert. Das würde dann einem nichtrotierenden Heli-Rig entsprechen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab das letzte Jahr fast ausschließlich das feste Paternoster an der Schwingspitzrute benutzt (früher häufig eine Schlaufenmontage).
> 
> Meistens mit 2-3 SSG-Bleischroten oder einer kleinen Bomb bis max 10g. Länge des Paternosters meist etwa 20cm. Je nach Fischgröße (der erwarteten) und Hängergefahr entweder mit eingeschlauftem Vorfach oder Haken direkt an der Hauptschnur.
> Die Variante mit langem „Arm” zum Blei (oder Futterkorb) und kurzem „Arm” zum Haken gibts auch noch, hab ich noch nicht probiert. Das würde dann einem nichtrotierenden Heli-Rig entsprechen.



Ich habe für mich festgestellt, das meine Hand fast immer am Blank ist und ich bedingt durch nur eine Rute eigentlich jeden Fisch erwische (bis auf Rotaugen), weshalb ich fast nur noch durchlaufende Montage fische. Lediglich bei großen Korbgewichten rutschen die Stopper munter hin und her, da muss ich dieses Jahr mal sehr, sehr kleine im Durchmesser besorgen um das Problem zu lösen.

Schlaufenmontage und Co. kommt mir nicht mehr an die Rute, weil ich einfach fischschonend agieren will.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  die klassische Schlaufenmontage ist bei mir auch aus dem Spiel. Den gleichen Effekt bei der Bißanzeige bekommt man auch durch zwei Gummistopper vor und nach dem Blei/Futterkorb.

Das Paternoster hab ich für meine Angelei schätzen gelernt, werd es aber mal gegen die laufende Link-Montage (in etwa so wie Du sie verwendest) „testen”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^  die klassische Schlaufenmontage ist bei mir auch aus dem Spiel. Den gleichen Effekt bei der Bißanzeige bekommt man auch durch zwei Gummistopper vor und nach dem Blei/Futterkorb.
> 
> Das Paternoster hab ich für meine Angelei schätzen gelernt, werd es aber mal gegen die laufende Link-Montage (in etwa so wie Du sie verwendest) „testen”.



Wenn man schnell reagiert und dicht bei der Rute ist, warum sollte dann ein Selbsthaken nötig sein? Zumal das Gewicht ja nicht zu leicht sein darf und somit die Montage unnötig schwer wird.

Was beim Posenangeln gilt, ist auch beim Pickern richtig, jedes Gramm weniger bringt mehr Fisch, das habe ich die letzten Jahre lernen dürfen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ bei „glattem Boden” wie Sand bin ich zu etwas höheren Gewichten (also 7-10g Bomb statt 2 SSGs) übergegangen, weil ich befürchte, beim Straffen der Hauptschnur (Schwingspitze in den richtigen Winkel bringen) die Montage über den Grund zu schleifen und mit etwas Pech Kraut oder einen Zweig mit dem Haken einzusammeln.
Da ist etwas mehr Widerstand durch mehr Gewicht willkommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ bei „glattem Boden” wie Sand bin ich zu etwas höheren Gewichten (also 7-10g Bomb statt 2 SSGs) übergegangen, weil ich befürchte, beim Straffen der Hauptschnur (Schwingspitze in den richtigen Winkel bringen) die Montage über den Grund zu schleifen und mit etwas Pech Kraut oder einen Zweig mit dem Haken einzusammeln.
> Da ist etwas mehr Widerstand durch mehr Gewicht willkommen.



Ich pendel immer zwischen 5g und 7g, je nach Bedingungen, justiere aber auch schnell im kleinen Fluss ein Tellerblei nach, wenn es mir zu Bunt wird. Lediglich mit Rotaugen habe ich immer zu Kämpfen, diese Brut ist so Flink, da ist kein Kraut gegen gewachsen. 

Ich will dieses Jahr aber verstärkt mit Bombs arbeiten und auch mal den letzten Meter rauskitzeln. Zentrierte Formen bei Wind sind aber auch der Genauigkeit wegen besser, obgleich beim Pickern (Vorteil) du einfach zum nächsten Wurf ansetzen kannst, beim Feedern mit Korb natürlich nachteilig.

Generell plane ich auch mit dem Karpfenpickern ( oder Schleien) zu betreiben, die Monate April bis Juni dürften da aller erste Sahne für mich werden. Und Method Feedern wird dieses Jahr auch sowas von Interessant!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe lange Tellerbleie oder kleine Würfelbleie bevorzugt und war letztes Jahr überrascht, wie gut sich im Vergleich die Arlesey-Bombs gemacht haben (leiser beim Eintauchen, Wurfweite, Präzision beim Werfen).
Sie sinken natürlich in einen sehr weichen Boden schneller ein - kann Vor- und Nachteile haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe lange Tellerbleie oder kleine Würfelbleie bevorzugt und war letztes Jahr überrascht, wie gut sich im Vergleich die Arlesey-Bombs gemacht haben (leiser beim Eintauchen, Wurfweite, Präzision beim Werfen).
> Sie sinken natürlich in einen sehr weichen Boden schneller ein - kann Vor- und Nachteile haben.



Ich suche diesen weichten Boden vergeblichst, so habe ich das Gefühl das viele Angler vergessen, das dieses Einsinken fast immer mit sehr schweren Wurfgewichten einhergeht. Mir sind auch an relativ schlammigen Gewässern Futterkörbe bis 20g, geschweige denn Bleie unter dessen, nicht eingesunken. Nimmt man dagegen ein Tiroler Hölz mit 50g, zieht ordentlich durch, dann sinkt das Ding komplett ein.

Ich glaube Pickern ist auch für schlammige Gewässer das Non-Plus.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat von euch schon einer mal bei schlammigen Boden mit Slinky Weight´s gefischt und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit? 

Gruss aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon einer mal bei schlammigen Boden mit Slinky Weight´s gefischt und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit?
> 
> Gruss aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Hallo Heinz, ich mußte „Slinky Weights” erst mal googlen. Und nein, ich hab sie noch nicht probiert. 
Aber gelegentlich mit drei Spaltbleien statt einer kleinen Bomb am festen Paternoster - bei dieser Methode könnte man dann mit der Größe der Spaltbleie (12 BB statt 3 SSG) spielen, um einen „Slinky Weight-Effekt zu erzielen. 
Ein britischer Angelblogger nutzt Arlesey-Bombs bei schlammigen Böden: https://www.amateurangling.com/fishing-arlesey-bomb/ . Ich fand den kurzen Artikel ganz interessant vom Ansatz her.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab es getan!!! 

Konnte mich, nach einem wieder arbeitsreichen WE, nicht bremsen!!! Ich wollte doch die schöne 1000c einweihen!!!

Naja das Thermometer sagte 2,5 Grad, ein Schneeregenschauer nach dem nächsten. Nicht gerade die besten Voraussetzungen!!! Aber wenigstens kein Wind. Da hatten wir ja in der letzten Woche auch genug von! Wozu hat man denn auch den Thermoanzug zum Hochseeangeln, der ist jetzt genau das richtige und die passenden Stiefel hab ich auch!!!

Also ging es um 13.45 Uhr ans Wasser!!! Jetzt erstmal die "Neue" an die kurze Posenrute und die andere an eine Kurze zum Grundangeln. Schnell ein kleines Blei dran, 2 Maden drauf und ab dafür!

Während ich noch am Schwimmer montieren war, gab es auch schon den ersten Biss!!! Bevor ich jedoch so weit war, hatte sich das "Biest" auch schon im Schilf verfangen, och nöö, und das ohne Anfüttern! Naja hoffentlich nicht die Ausnahme!?!

Dann war die Pose montiert, etwas angefüttert, und ...! Natürlich erstmal nichts! Ein Regenschauer kam nach dem nächsten, angenehm ist anders!!!

Das war ja klar, ersten Biss nicht verwertet, mehr gibt's dann wohl nicht, bei dem "Sauwetter"!!!

Doch plötzlich zog die Grundrute wieder an, diesmal natürlich auch zeitnah reagiert, Anhieb sitzt!!! Nach den letzten Erfahrungen mit den Karpfen, bin ich auch vom Vorfach eine Nummer rauf gegangen, so war es dann kein Problem den Fisch zu bändigen, schöner 5pfünder Spiegler lag dann im Netz!!! Die sind wohl noch auf Futtersuche, trotz der kalten Temperaturen!!!

So wieder entschneidert!!! Ob das noch was wird mit mir und dem Vereinsteich!?! 

Und weiter ging es. Die Pose mit ihrer langen Antenne stand seelenruhig im Wasser. Da tat sich nichts. Aber die Grundmontage ging nochmal los, Anhieb ins Leere!!! Verdammt!!!

Beim nächsten mal sollte es dann wieder klappen und der nächste Spiegler war zur Landung bereit, noch nicht ganz, als er das Netz bemerkte, gab er nochmal etwas Gas, aber mit dem etwas stärkeren Vorfach war das kein Problem. Das war dann schon Nr.2!!! Meine Befürchtungen bewahrheiteten sich zum Glück nicht!!!

Aber es fehlte noch was!!! Ich wollte doch die "Schönheit" reanimieren!!! Naja gleich fängt es an zu dämmern!!! Dann kommt ja vielleicht nochmal was??? Nein kam auch da nichts mehr! Naja das Wasser wohl doch schon zu kalt für "normale" Friedfische??? 

Die Kirchenglocken aus dem Dorf läuteten schon 5Uhr. Ok dann mal langsam einpacken. Die Grundangel als erstes eingeholt. Ich musste feststellen, das es wohl einen Biss gab, da die Maden ausgelutscht waren!!! Oh, zieht die Antenne etwa etwas seitlich weg??? Ja tat sie und siehe da der erste Fisch nach 25jahren Pause war gefangen!!! Mit 15cm zwar kein Riese, aber auch so war die Freude groß, das die Einweihung doch noch geklappt hat!!! Und wieder erst in der Dämmerung kamen die "kleinen" Bisse!!!

Warum die Karpfen "nur" auf die Grundmontage bissen und nicht auch an der Pose, darauf kann ich mir nicht so wirklich einen Reim machen! Köder und Haken waren exakt die Gleichen und auch bei der Pose lagen die Maden auf Grund. Evtl. da die Maden an der Pose nicht immer ruhig an der gleichen Stelle gelegen haben, durch Regen, Windhauch, etwas Drift,...??? Es waren vielleicht 5m Entfernung zwischen den 2 Montagen!!! 

War natürlich, trotz des nicht gerade tollen Wetters, ein wunderschöner Angeltag!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Toller Bericht, Mario! Petri zu den „Kampfschwimmern” an der Grundrute und natürlich auch zum ersten Fisch nach 25 Jahren an der Daiwa Deines Vaters.

Warum bei identischen Ködern manche Fische nur auf die Grundrute gehen und nicht auf den gleich präsentierten Köder an der Posenrute - ein Geheimnis, hat mich letztes Jahr sehr häufig zum Grübeln gebracht.

Evtl. ist es doch das Blei über dem Köder oder die Schnur senkrecht im Wasser - ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario,

 und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht. Tja, ob die Johnnies sich für Pose oder Grundblei entscheiden ist manchmal nicht vorherzusagen- vielleicht hat Georg recht, und die Schnur stört sie, aber manchmal kanns ja auch anders herum sein. In diesem Fall scheint mir die Lösung klar zu sein: Fische entscheiden sich oft instinktiv gegen tolles, neues Tackle, das man unbedingt einweihen möchte.
 Aber, es hat ja noch geklappt mit deinem kleinen Schmuckstück, und die beiden netten Karpfen aauf Grund waren sicher nicht unwillkommen,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch von mir Petri! Bei dem Wetter ist jeder noch so kleine Fang Gold wert für die Seele und bei gleich drei Fischen kann man absolut nicht meckern.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch!!!

Musste noch ein bissl was tun!!! 

Hier jetzt auch die winterlichen Bilder dazu!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wat meint ihr Jungs, haut so hin? Das Rot war eigentlich nicht meine erste Wahl, aber als Kontrast hebt es den Inhalt und die Ansicht, zumal alle anderen Farben keine richtige Wirkung entfalten.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jung, ein bisschen ein dezenter es dunkelrot fände ich bessser


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde ein wärmeres Rot nehmen. Quasi An den Flossen orientiert


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ da bin ich bei Kochtopf. Vermutlich würd ich auch ein Bild suchen, wo der Fisch im Vordergrund komplett drauf ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf dunkles Schwarz muss halt ein starker Kontrast sitzen, Weiß ist schon vergeben, also muss eine andere harmonische Farbe her. Dunkler kann sie aber kaum sein, weil sonst das Schwarz es "frisst".

Die Bilder sind vorerst drin, das ist nicht final. Ich baue nur die Struktur und das Design auf. Auffällig bleibt aber, das keiner mein Rot mag. |supergri












Grün würde auch gehen. ( ja es fehlt ein N)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Hat es in Tangermünde kürzlich geschneit? ;-) Ich persönlich würde vermutlich wenigstens ein Minimum an Tüte (zum Beispiel links diagonal und hart angeschnitten) auf dem Futtermehlfoto zeigen.
Will Dir aber nicht reinreden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Hat es in Tangermünde kürzlich geschneit? ;-) Ich persönlich würde vermutlich wenigstens ein Minimum an Tüte (zum Beispiel links diagonal und hart angeschnitten) auf dem Futtermehlfoto zeigen.
> Will Dir aber nicht reinreden.



Das Bild stammt aus meiner Vergangenheit, als ich noch mit Rudi Bauch um die Häuser gezogen bin. Es ist kein Mehl, Schnee trifft es ganz gut. :m

Scherz beiseite, das sind alles nur Platzhalter. Ich baue nur eine Grundstruktur, weil sich feste Designs erst im Arbeitsprozess ergeben und sich die Struktur festig. Jetzt seine eigene Energie in eine Unterseite zu stecken, um sie zu perfektionieren, wird in 3 Tagen bereut, weil du dann wieder etwas drehst.

Ich baue am Fundament, die Möbel kommen erst. Obgleich ich mich schwer tue, das Bild mit Futtermehlen zu visualisieren. Dafür müsste ich wohl neue Bilder anfertigen.

(mein Verdacht, das du Fotograf bist, verdichtet sich  )


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Visualisieren kann ich ziemlich gut, besser als Angeln auf jeden Fall ;-)

In das flache Bildformat würde zum Beispiel folgendes Bild gut reinpassen: zwei Futtermehle, eins grobkörnig, das andere feiner. Eins dunkel, das andere heller. Die Mehle „gehen ineinander über”, links und rechts außen jeweils sehr hart angeschnitten und mindesten etwas schräg angeordnet eine Tüte.
Die Marke muß oder sollte dabei nicht zu erkennen sein oder man nimmt einfache einfarbige Papiertüten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> .
> Die Marke muß oder sollte dabei nicht zu erkennen sein oder man nimmt einfache einfarbige Papiertüten.



Oder man fragt $Hersteller was man dafür kriegt wenn man die Marke erkennt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Visualisieren kann ich ziemlich gut, besser als Angeln auf jeden Fall ;-)
> 
> In das flache Bildformat würde zum Beispiel folgendes Bild gut reinpassen: zwei Futtermehle, eins grobkörnig, das andere feiner. Eins dunkel, das andere heller. Die Mehle „gehen ineinander über”, links und rechts außen jeweils sehr hart angeschnitten und mindesten etwas schräg angeordnet eine Tüte.
> Die Marke muß oder sollte dabei nicht zu erkennen sein oder man nimmt einfache einfarbige Papiertüten.



Werde ich zu gegebener Zeit auch mal so probieren, nur muss ich die Bilder als solches auch so schießen, vom Format her, das sie Passen. Ich muss wohl das Format meiner Bildbox mal als Anhaltspunkt nehmen.

Sonst schneidet er nämlich den oberen und unteren Teil ab, dann hast du lediglich halbe Tüten. Auch muss die Aufllösung als solches schon Knackig sein. So einfach ist das mit Bildern, nicht, das Schwerste so gesehen, alles andere kann mit der Zeit gelöst, diese Geschichte tatsächlich nur mit können.



> Oder man fragt $Hersteller was man dafür kriegt wenn man die Marke erkennt


Es gibt da eine Firma, die doch tatsächlich mir schon für ein paar Bilder und Ernennungen einiges an Material zugesprochen hat. Vielleicht mache ich es ja, aber generell kann ich von Lockfutter nicht leben.

Traffic aufbauen geht vor. So erreiche ich ca. 2k-3k User im Monat, wenn ich mich drum kümmer, steigern wir das Ganze auf 10k, dann kann sich auch Adsense und Direktvermarktung durchaus lohnen.

Allerdings wäre mir ein unkomplizierter Partner, der gegen eine geringe Gebühr ( Branchenorientiert) die ganze Seite für sich in Anspruch nimmt lieber. Ein enger Kontakt und das Abdecken beider Interessen auf guter Zusammenarbeit hätte für mich wesentlich mehr Mehrwert, zumal ich keinen Katalog aufmachen will.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal eine Zwischenfrage an alle hier:

Gibt es, zum Transport der Ruten, Abstandshalter ? Benutze momentan Klettbänder aber fände kleine Abstandshalter für mich persönlich besser. Oben und unten befestigt und schon hat man zwischen den Rutenteilen 1cm Platz ( muss kein cm sein, nur damit ihr wisst was ich meine)

Hatte sowas vor Ewigkeiten mal gesehen aber finde es zum verrecken nicht mehr  meine die Teile wurden drangeclipt und fertig

Sooooo dann mal her mit den Antworten wenn jemand eine hat


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auf dunkles Schwarz muss halt ein starker Kontrast sitzen, Weiß ist schon vergeben, also muss eine andere harmonische Farbe her. Dunkler kann sie aber kaum sein, weil sonst das Schwarz es "frisst".
> 
> Die Bilder sind vorerst drin, das ist nicht final. Ich baue nur die Struktur und das Design auf. Auffällig bleibt aber, das keiner mein Rot mag. |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grün würde auch gehen. ( ja es fehlt ein N)





 Nabend Jungs,

 @FF, ich finde das Layout mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund und dem weissen Textblock, auch in der Type sehr schön und "edel". Und ich würde die Überschriften wie auch bei dem Entwurf zu den Dips von gestern sämtliche in Weiss halten- das wirkt für mich am klarsten, ernsthafter, purer. Außerdem werden ja mit steigender Artikelzahl irgendwann die Farben knapp.

 Apropos "Pur":



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Bild stammt aus meiner Vergangenheit, als ich noch mit Rudi Bauch um die Häuser gezogen bin. Es ist kein Mehl, Schnee trifft es ganz gut. :m


 Mann,mann,mann, Fantastic, moahohoho, das ist ne stattliche Portion, hohoho, alles klar Herr Kommissar, zwinkerzwinker, brauchste ja nen Vorwerk für..hohoho...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mann,mann,mann, Fantastic, moahohoho, das ist ne stattliche Portion, hohoho, alles klar Herr Kommissar, zwinkerzwinker, brauchste ja nen Vorwerk für..hohoho...



Ich muss der Page ja eine farbliche DNA geben, einen Wiedererkennungswert und ich denke das Grün wird seinen Job machen. Damit assoziere ich Angeln und Schleie, das sollte passen. Das Layout von der ersten Box her, was ich euch gepostet habe, um den Leser gleich zu greifen bleibt genau so stehen, daran drehe ich nichts. Ich denke ich eine sehr gute Lösung gefunden.

Ich nähere mich zumindest meiner Idee, wenn auch noch einige Hürden zu nehmen sind. Die Gestaltung der Seiten zur Navigation (überseiten) wollen ja auch gefüllt werden. Da muss ich noch einen redlichen Weg finden.

Kann ich das Tempo so halten, mitte Februar Release.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wat meint ihr Jungs, haut so hin? Das Rot war eigentlich nicht meine erste Wahl, aber als Kontrast hebt es den Inhalt und die Ansicht, zumal alle anderen Farben keine richtige Wirkung entfalten.



Rot knallt immer etwas auf die Augen finde ich. Würde eher was neutraleres nehmen. Zum Bild...ja, der Fisch im Fokus sollte komplett drauf sein....auch die anderen abgeschnittenen Fische würde ich eher vermeiden.

Bild mit Futter würde ich so machen, dass du im HG ein paar verschiedene Tüten hast und im VG vielleicht ein paar "Futterhaufen" und ein Futterkorb mit beköderten Haken als "Deko" Nur das Bildformat machts einem nicht leicht...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> "Deko" Nur das Bildformat machts einem nicht leicht...



Rot ist vom Tisch, es wird eine grünliche Variante werden. Das Bildformat ist nicht gerade einfach, es passt aber wie die Faust aufs Auge und weicht vom Standard ab, ich hätte auch einfach nur einen Block mit Schrift darunter setzen können, dann haben wir aber wie den Klon.

Ich kann das Bildformat aber ggf. Strecken und den Text erweitern. Das wäre kein großartiges Problem. Nur muss man auch SEO/Social Media im Blickfeld haben, da die Bilder sonst bei höherem Format auch wieder beschnitten werden. Ich versuche einfach nur das passende Mittelmaß zu finden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> @FF, ich finde das Layout mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund und dem weissen Textblock, auch in der Type sehr schön und "edel".



Strengt aber ungemein das Auge an einen verkehrt gestellten Kontrast länger zu lesen.
Nach einer Weile wird es irgendwann im Auge flimmern und der Text schaut verwaschen aus.
Das führt sogar dazu, das man sich nach nichtmal längerer Zeit abwendet.

Kommt nicht ganz von ungefähr warum dunkle Schrift auf hellem Hintergrund deutlich besser lesbar ist.
Schonmal schwarze Buchseiten gesehen mit weißem Text?
Würde man keine 2 Seiten am Stück lesen können, man hätte richtig Schmerzen dabei.

Hinzukommen die farbigen Überschriften (auch ne andre Schrifttype in Schreibstil), die keinerlei Wirkung erzielen wenn das Textfeld ansich bereits den höchsten Kontrast bietet. Sie verpuffen gnadenlos, das Auge fällt direkt auf den weißen Text.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde das sieht jetzt deutlich angenehmer aus von der Schriftfarbe und das Bild ist farblich sehr harmonisch finde ich. Am Rand links und vor allem oben würde ich dem Fisch noch etwas Luft geben (falls man das Originalbild noch entsprechend zuschneiden kann) Das wirkt dann weniger "gequetscht"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich finde das sieht jetzt deutlich angenehmer aus von der Schriftfarbe und das Bild ist farblich sehr harmonisch finde ich. Am Rand links und vor allem oben würde ich dem Fisch noch etwas Luft geben (falls man das Originalbild noch entsprechend zuschneiden kann) Das wirkt dann weniger "gequetscht"



Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich die Bilder noch anpassen, aber generell taugt mir das schon soweit. Die Headüberschriften müssen auch größer sein, Stickwort Googleranking. Da muss jeder Millimeter passen um in die Top 10 kommen, was mir bei meiner alten HP schon mit recht wenig Elementen und "under the hood" Einstellungen gelang, wird jetzt erst so richtig in Fahrt kommen.

Zumindest war Rot auch nur ein Test, weshalb es nicht funktioniert sollte klar sein. Das dezente Grün wird dann die DNA zur Homepage.

Bilder werde ich auch dieses Jahr in Masse schießen, ich bin ja noch gaaaaaanz am Anfang der ganzen Geschichte und habe mir innerhalb nicht mal eines Jahres alles angeeignet, was es zu essentiell zu Wissen gilt. Eine HP muss auch für Facebook, Google und anderen Kanälen optimiert sein, Schick aussehen reicht da noch lange nicht aus.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Strengt aber ungemein das Auge an einen verkehrt gestellten Kontrast länger zu lesen.
> [...]
> Sie verpuffen gnadenlos, das Auge fällt direkt auf den weißen Text.


Hast recht, hab ich alles nicht bedacht. Ich hatte nur den visuellen Ersteindruck aufm Schirm- hatte es auch so verstanden, das das sozusagen lediglich die Einleitungen zu den längeren konventionell gesetzten Texten sind.
 Insgesamt schon alles sehr knifflig, interessantes Problem!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hast recht, hab ich alles nicht bedacht. Ich hatte nur den visuellen Ersteindruck aufm Schirm- hatte es auch so verstanden, das das sozusagen lediglich die Einleitungen zu den längeren konventionell gesetzten Texten sind.
> Insgesamt schon alles sehr knifflig, interessantes Problem!



Es ist aber kein Problem, weil es Einleiter sind, Teaserboxen. Du siehst dieses Element für maximal 10 Sekunden, scrollst dann zur Navigation weiter, wo alles optimiert zum Lesen ist.

Es handelt sich um einen Ausschnitt, einen Eye-Catcher, damit der User sofort kleben bleibt und auf der Seite verweilt. Von 1000 Menschen lesen 5, es geht nur darum, die Klicks umzuwandeln, das geht nur mit Stilmitteln, nicht mit einer Buchseite.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seh da auch kein Problem bei dem kurzen Text. Es sticht einem etwas ins Auge, aber das soll es ja auch. Die Überschrift geht auch nicht unter, da farblich und man liest eh von oben nach unten (bzw. auch l nach r) Bei dem schwarzen HG kommen auch besonders gut (Farb-)Bilder zur Geltung...noch besser als bei weiss (finde ich zumindest)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist aber kein Problem, weil es Einleiter sind, Teaserboxen. Du siehst dieses Element für maximal 10 Sekunden, scrollst dann zur Navigation weiter, wo alles optimiert zum Lesen ist.
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen Ausschnitt, einen Eye-Catcher, damit der User sofort kleben bleibt und auf der Seite verweilt. Von 1000 Menschen lesen 5, es geht nur darum, die Klicks umzuwandeln, das geht nur mit Stilmitteln, nicht mit einer Buchseite.



Eben, so hatt ichs auch verstanden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Seh da auch kein Problem bei dem kurzen Text. Es sticht einem etwas ins Auge, aber das soll es ja auch. Die Überschrift geht auch nicht unter, da farblich und man liest eh von oben nach unten (bzw. auch l nach r) Bei dem schwarzen HG kommen auch besonders gut (Farb-)Bilder zur Geltung...noch besser als bei weiss (finde ich zumindest)



Das Problem ist einfach, wenn du die Überschrift, also Headline auf Weiß setzt, dann verschwimmt alles und das Auge verliert den Faden. Setzt du dort den Kontrast, beginnst du Automatisch von oben nach unten zu lesen, anstelle irgendwo anzusetzen, saugst sofort das Bild auf und den Text.

Mal die weiße Variante.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eben, so hatt ichs auch verstanden



Ganz einfach:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, wenn du die Überschrift, also Headline auf Weiß setzt, dann verschwimmt alles und das Auge verliert den Faden. Setzt du dort den Kontrast, beginnst du Automatisch von oben nach unten zu lesen, anstelle irgendwo anzusetzen, saugst sofort das Bild auf und den Text.
> 
> Mal die weiße Variante.



Mit farbiger Überschrift grenz es sich deutlicher ab und ist schöner anzusehen. Im Normalfall liest man aber immer (teils vielleicht auch nicht ganz bewusst) bzw. betrachtet Bilder nach dem gleichen Schema. Ist auch ein kleines Gebiet der Fotografie (Bildgestaltung)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fisch nach links orientiert wäre besser. Und ein Unterwasser-Bild fänd ich persönlich auch besser als ein Fangfoto.

Ist aber auch ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Fisch nach links orientiert wäre besser. Und ein Unterwasser-Bild fänd ich persönlich auch besser als ein Fangfoto.
> 
> Ist aber auch ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.



Solche Bilder zu produzieren würde meine Möglichkeiten einfach sprengen, bitte nicht vergessen, hier sitzt ein Angler am PC,der eigtl. nichts außer Angeln kann. |supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um einen Ausschnitt, einen Eye-Catcher, damit der User sofort kleben bleibt und auf der Seite verweilt.



Hinterfrage einfach mal, ob der User dies wirklich tut und setze es nicht als gegeben voraus.
Oder mach nen Test mit Leuten, quer durch die Bank von jung nach alt sowie Inetjunkies und Inetlaien.

Gutes Design lernt man nicht innerhalb weniger Monate, dafür studieren Leute und das hat auch seine Gründe.

Es gibt weitaus mehr dabei zu beachten als nur Optimierungen für Social Media, Klickcounter etc.
Spätestens wenn Seiten verschiedene oder gar gegensätzliche und besonders harte Kontraste darstellen, ist das Design durchgefallen.

Mach zb mal bei dir das Licht aus (nenn es einfach mal Nachtmodus), schau dir für 5min eine schwarze Webseite mit reinweißem Text an..scroll noch ein wenig. Ist da noch ein sehr kontrasststarkes Bild mit drauf, super.
Versuch dich nur auf den Text *oder* das Bild zu konzentrieren, es wird dir nicht gelingen.
Die Lichtempfindlichkeit des Auges ist verändert, sie werden überproportional beansprucht (kennt jeder Angler der nachts in eine Taschenlampe guggt und danach erstmal blind ist).

Wenn die Schrift dann auch noch ein ungünstiges letter-spacing aufweist, verschwimmt es mit der Zeit je länger du versuchst, dich auf den Text zu konzentrieren. Das Auge ist nunmal deutlich träger bei weniger Lichteinfall, ein schwarzer Hintergrund fördert dies ungemein.

Sieh es einfach als gut gemeinten Rat an von jemandem, der damit mal länger was zu tun hatte beruflich.

PS: Bilder kann man auch einfach spiegeln mit css (_der Befehl dazu heißt scale, ein negativer Wert in X oder Y-Achse sorgt für die Spiegelung_)...da brauchste keinerlei extra Software zu.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hinterfrage einfach mal, ob der User dies wirklich tut und setze es nicht als gegeben voraus.
> Oder mach nen Test mit Leuten, quer durch die Bank von jung nach alt sowie Inetjunkies und Inetlaien.
> 
> Gutes Design lernt man nicht innerhalb weniger Monate, dafür studieren Leute und das hat auch seine Gründe.
> 
> Es gibt weitaus mehr dabei zu beachten als nur Optimierungen für Social Media, Klickcounter etc.
> Spätestens wenn Seiten verschiedene oder gar gegensätzliche und besonders harte Kontraste darstellen, ist das Design durchgefallen.
> 
> Mach zb mal bei dir das Licht aus (nenn es einfach mal Nachtmodus), schau dir für 5min eine schwarze Webseite mit reinweißem Text an..scroll noch ein wenig. Ist da noch ein sehr kontrasststarkes Bild mit drauf, super.
> Versuch dich nur auf den Text *oder* das Bild zu konzentrieren, es wird dir nicht gelingen.
> Die Lichtempfindlichkeit des Auges ist verändert, sie werden überproportional beansprucht (kennt jeder Angler der nachts in eine Taschenlampe guggt und danach erstmal blind ist).
> 
> Wenn die Schrift dann auch noch ein ungünstiges letter-spacing aufweist, verschwimmt es mit der Zeit je länger du versuchst, dich auf den Text zu konzentrieren. Das Auge ist nunmal deutlich träger bei weniger Lichteinfall, ein schwarzer Hintergrund fördert dies ungemein.
> 
> Sieh es einfach als gut gemeinten Rat an von jemandem, der damit mal länger was zu tun hatte beruflich.
> 
> PS: Bilder kann man auch einfach spiegeln mit css (_der Befehl dazu heißt scale, ein negativer Wert in X oder Y-Achse sorgt für die Spiegelung_)...da brauchste keinerlei extra Software zu.



CSS ist kein Thema, und die Daten zum Userverhalten gibt mir Googleanalytics gut raus, dafür bedarf es nur der Beobachtung der Absprungraten, der durchschnittlichen Verweildauer auf einer Seite und dergleichen. Die nötigen Informationen dafür besitze ich bereits und vielmehr ist es auch eine Frage der Zielgruppe.

Orientiert man sich an den Layouts und Designs von anderen Seite bieten sie fast nichts, daher ist es auch schwierig, gute Ideen umzusetzen, weil ohne Andockstelle und Abgleich anderer Seiten geschehen müssen.

Ansonsten ist der Rest deiner guten Tipps durchaus klar, aber als Anfänger und quasi Quereinsteiger denke ich die Schritte gut zu bewältigen, so brachte ich mir CSS auch von Selbst bei und werde auch den Rest bewältigen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> daher ist es auch schwierig, gute Ideen umzusetzen



Dieses Problem hat man generell mit einem unbiegsamen Baukasten-CMS, wie es bei 1&1 nunmal rumdümpelt.
Die Möglichkeiten sind nunmal limitiert, das ist letztlich auch der Sinn eines Content Management System.

Wer frei seine Idee umsetzen will, schreibt den Quelltext selbst.

Googleanalytics zeigt dir an wo und wann jemand abspringt, aber nicht warum.|rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dieses Problem hat man generell mit einem unbiegsamen Baukasten-CMS, wie es bei 1&1 nunmal rumdümpelt.
> Die Möglichkeiten sind nunmal limitiert, das ist letztlich auch der Sinn eines Content Management System.
> 
> Wer frei seine Idee umsetzen will, schreibt den Quelltext selbst.
> 
> Googleanalytics zeigt dir an wo und wann jemand abspringt, aber nicht warum.|rolleyes



Ich bin aber mit der neuen Page nicht mehr bei 1und1 und habe jetzt kompletten Gestaltungsfreiraum. Ich kann ALLES machen, es gibt keine Grenze mehr.

Ich arbeite ja deswegen an einem neuen Layout und Design. Die Zeiten wo man Webdesigner brauchte sind jedenfalls in den nächsten 10 Jahren definitiv vorbei.



> Googleanalytics zeigt dir an wo und wann jemand abspringt, aber nicht warum.



Es zeigt mir aber, wo Leute andocken und wo der erste Eindruck schon so schlecht ist, das ein Absprung geschieht, was oft durch das Design eben der Fall ist. Gerade die Absprungsrate zeigt dir doch auf, das diese Unterseite/Seite nicht funktioniert. Es gibt zur Genüge Zahlen die ausgewertet werden können. 

Und guter Content scheint immernoch zu funktionieren. Wenn ich es mit einer schlechten Page schaffe, bei Artikeln Durchschnittszeiten von über 4 Minuten zu produzieren, dann bleibt immer noch ein Fakt stehen. Content > Design, aber eben nur relevant für die Zielgruppe. Es geht um den Rest, den man zum verweilen animieren will.

Das sagt dir Google Analytics, recht einfach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mach du mal.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Guten Morgen werte Friedfischer!
Möchte mich an erster Stelle mal für diesen Thread bedanken. Soviel breit gestreutes Wissen, Freundlichkeit und Sachlichkeit. Eine Oase zwischen sonstiger Onlinekultur und Werbemagazinen. Habe mich letzte Woche in der Nachtschicht(war ruhig) auf Leserreise begeben und soviel Input erfahren, Google gequält, soviel Neues kennengelernt, um jetzt zu wissen daß ich eigentlich nichts weiß und noch viel lernen darf/kann. 
Ich habe schon letztes Jahr damit begonnen mich ein wenig auf die lieben Friedlichen zu konzentrieren. Dieses Jahr soll es intensiver und etwas fachlicher werden. Leider jedoch nicht so stilvoll und filigran wie Mancher hier, mein Hausgewässer ist seit letztem Jahr der Neckar, davor hatte ich ein paar Jährchen Pause. Also, Gewässer neu, Methoden neu - ich freu mich.
Nun mal meine erste Frage, angeregt durch einen anderen Thread. Habt Ihr vielleicht Ideen wie man Feedermontagen tuddelfrei auf Distanz bringen kann? Schlaufenmontage möchte ich eigentlich möglichst umgehen.
Vielen Dank Euch schon mal!

Petri und Gruß


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ahoi Rustaweli und willkommen im wankelnden Ükel!
Ich nutze gerne Silikonkappen aus dem Karpfenbedarf als Abstandshalter vom microwirbel/Vorfach zum Korb. Ich fische aus Gründen der Waidgerechtigkeit ausschließlich durchlaufmontagen damit der Fisch bei Schnurbruch das ganze Geraffel mitschleppen muss. Paternoster mit verdrillter Schnur soll noch eine Möglichkeit sein aber da bin ich nicht Sprachfähig, tangleboom sind auch eine Möglichkeit, mit der ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, aber hierbei ist es uU wichtig auf Qualität zu achten, da die billigen Plasteröhrchen ab 60gr Korbgewicht eine Halbwertszeit wie ein Schneeball in der Friteuse haben; alternativ gibt es Metallröhrchen die allerdings funkeln wie meine Augen vorm Feederrutenständer. Wichtig ist etwas Umsicht beim werfen dann klappt das schon. Der Korb darf keinesfalls tiefer als der Haken hängen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich benutze aus dem Karpfenbereich sogenannte Run-rigs. Hatte damit noch kein vertüddeln. Sonst habe ich immer die Schlaufenmontage gefischt da ich mit anti Tangle Boom immer wieder tüddel hatte. 

Das Run rig ist zwar nicht so fein wie manch andere Montagen, habe jedoch keinen Unterschied in der Bissfrequenz feststellen können.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Rustaweli, willkommen!
Zu Deiner konkreten Frage kann ich leider nichts beisteuern, da ich überwiegend auf kurze Distanzen und im Stillwasser oder ruhigen Flußabschnitten fische.
Ich würd eine extrem simple Montage probieren und nur bei Problemen damit etwas ändern.
Also vermutlich so: guter Gummistopper* auf die Hauptschnur, dann Futterkorb, nach persönlichem Geschmack kleine Gummiperle (oder Wirbel in einem knotenschonenden Gummi-Überzieher**), dahinter das Vorfach.
Man könnte sicherlich noch nach der Gummiperle einen steifen Abschnitt (verzwirbelte Schnur) einarbeiten, damit das Vorfach mehr Abstand vom Futterkorb bekommt. 

*) muß nicht sein
**) in etwa so etwas https://www.korum.co.uk/products/rig-accessories/buffer-bead-kit


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Guten Morgen werte Friedfischer!
> Möchte mich an erster Stelle mal für diesen Thread bedanken. Soviel breit gestreutes Wissen, Freundlichkeit und Sachlichkeit.



 Lieber Rustaweli,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und danke für das Kompliment, Du hast recht, an der Sachlichkeit müssen wir noch arbeiten, aber die kriegen wir gemeinsam schon abgesenkt..
Beispielsweise kann ich Dir zu Deiner Frage gar keine konkrete Antwort bieten, da ich meist mit der Pose angle und mich eher langsam ins Feedern reinfuchse- 
Ich kann mich nur anschliessen, die Montage so unkompliziert wie möglich zu halten und auf soviel "Lametta" zu verzichten wie möglich. Dazu gehören vor allem die zwar praktischen Karabiner am notwendigen da drallmindernden Microwirbel, die aber immer "Dreh- und Angelpunkte" erzeugen, an denen Tüddel ansetzen kann.
Auch sagen die Feederprofis das es wichtig sei, die Montage vor dem Einschlag abzubremsen, damit sie sich streckt, was freilich etwas Gefühl voraussetzt- ich jedenfalls muss da noch viel üben..

Herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Guten Morgen werte Friedfischer!
> Möchte mich an erster Stelle mal für diesen Thread bedanken. Soviel breit gestreutes Wissen, Freundlichkeit und Sachlichkeit. Eine Oase zwischen sonstiger Onlinekultur und Werbemagazinen. Habe mich letzte Woche in der Nachtschicht(war ruhig) auf Leserreise begeben und soviel Input erfahren, Google gequält, soviel Neues kennengelernt, um jetzt zu wissen daß ich eigentlich nichts weiß und noch viel lernen darf/kann.
> Ich habe schon letztes Jahr damit begonnen mich ein wenig auf die lieben Friedlichen zu konzentrieren. Dieses Jahr soll es intensiver und etwas fachlicher werden. Leider jedoch nicht so stilvoll und filigran wie Mancher hier, mein Hausgewässer ist seit letztem Jahr der Neckar, davor hatte ich ein paar Jährchen Pause. Also, Gewässer neu, Methoden neu - ich freu mich.
> Nun mal meine erste Frage, angeregt durch einen anderen Thread. Habt Ihr vielleicht Ideen wie man Feedermontagen tuddelfrei auf Distanz bringen kann? Schlaufenmontage möchte ich eigentlich möglichst umgehen.
> Vielen Dank Euch schon mal!
> 
> Petri und Gruß



Welche Distanz?
(Die Meinung von Zammi & Kollegen zum Distanzangeln auf 100m möchtest Du glaube ich nicht hören  ....erst Recht nicht wenn dies Amateure betrifft.)

Du kannst eine Durchlaufmontage mit verzwirbelte Schnur woran Du das Vorfach befestigst nehmen.
Der Rest liegt an Deine Wurfkünste.

Es gehört schon einiges an Können dazu einen Korb plaziert auf 100m zu werfen und dies kontinuierlich über mehrere Stunden.

PS: 100% Tüdelfrei gibt es nicht. Irgendwann trifft es jeden....


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Material: Gummistopper, Wirbel mit Karabiner, kleine Perle.

Gummistopper auf die Hauptschnur schieben dann den Wirbel mit Karabiner auffädeln und dann die Perle aufschieben.

Jetzt das Ende zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger halten und mit der anderen Hand ca. 35cm Abstand die Schnur auch mit Daumen und Zeigefinger halten. Jetzt die Schnur verdrallen indem entgegengesetzt die Schnur zwischen den Fingern gerollt wird. Die Schnur solange rollen bis eine etwa 10 bis 15 cm lange verzwirbelte Schlaufe entstanden ist. Mit einem einfachen Überhandknoten sichern. Die Perle sollte nicht über den Knoten rutschen können. Das  verzwirbelte Stück Schnur dient als Abstandshalter.

Wenn Du jetzt einen Feederkorb einhängst wirst Du sehen wie das verzwirbelte Stück fast waagerecht absteht. In das Ende der verzwirbelten Schnur wird dann das Vorfach eingeschlauft.

Den Wurf nicht ruckartig ausführen sondern die Rute gleichmäßig beschleunigen. Dann die Rute ganz leicht in der Hand fast senkrecht halten. Wenn die Wurfdistanz erreicht ist und die Schnur durch den Clip begrenzt wird zieht das Gewicht des Feeders die Rute runter und bremst den Korb dabei ab. Dabei wird das Vorfach gestreckt.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Material: Gummistopper, Wirbel mit Karabiner, kleine Perle.
> 
> Gummistopper auf die Hauptschnur schieben dann den Wirbel mit Karabiner auffädeln und dann die Perle aufschieben.
> 
> Jetzt das Ende zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger halten und mit der anderen Hand ca. 35cm Abstand die Schnur auch mit Daumen und Zeigefinger halten. Jetzt die Schnur verdrallen indem entgegengesetzt die Schnur zwischen den Fingern gerollt wird. Die Schnur solange rollen bis eine etwa 10 bis 15 cm lange verzwirbelte Schlaufe entstanden ist. Mit einem einfachen Überhandknoten sichern. Die Perle sollte nicht über den Knoten rutschen können. Das  verzwirbelte Stück Schnur dient als Abstandshalter.
> 
> Wenn Du jetzt einen Feederkorb einhängst wirst Du sehen wie das verzwirbelte Stück fast waagerecht absteht. In das Ende der verzwirbelten Schnur wird dann das Vorfach eingeschlauft.


Sehr gut erklärt, wieder was gelernt, danke!



> Den Wurf nicht ruckartig ausführen sondern die Rute gleichmäßig beschleunigen. Dann die Rute ganz leicht in der Hand fast senkrecht halten. Wenn die Wurfdistanz erreicht ist und die Schnur durch den Clip begrenzt wird zieht das Gewicht des Feeders die Rute runter und bremst den Korb dabei ab. Dabei wird das Vorfach gestreckt.


Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag - gerade auf große Entfernung werden relativ schwere Körbe genutzt, der Clip ist dabei dann die Schwachstelle, die die Schnur beschädigt. Ich arbeite dann lieber mit Feeder- bzw Powergum, einfach eine Schleife gebunden, über die Spule nach dem Auswurf gezogen und eingeclippt. Gibt mir ein deutlich sicheres Gefühl - wichtig ist nur regelmäßig zu prüfen wie angeschlagen die Schlaufe bereits ist, alternativ kann man ein Stück Fahrradschlauch drüber ziehen. Und falls dann plötzlich die 70er Barbe unserer Träume einsteigt lassen sich schlaufe bzw schlauch flugs vom Spulenkopf bzw aus dem clip ziehen


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich danke Euch Allen für die hilfreichen Antworten!
@Geomas, Tricast, Sharpo - Das mit der Schlaufe hört sich gut an und ich werde es mit Sicherheit testen. Vielleicht schon am WE, falls der Wilde Gesell sich bis dahin beruhigt. Arbeitet Ihr bei so einer Schlaufe dann auch zugleich mit kürzeren Vorfächern, oder spielen die ca. 15cm keine weitere Rolle?

@Kochtopf und Xianeli, meint Ihr vielleicht das Gleiche? Bzw. was für Silkonkappen meinst Du, Kochtopf? Denke aber mal es wird wie beim Running Rig sein. Könnte man mal testen, mit etwas längeren Kappen. Danke

@Sharpo - Naja, mit Distanz meine ich so zwischen 60-100m. Sicher bin ich kein Profi und treffe nicht punktgenau auf den Meter. Aber trotzdem darf man sich doch ran wagen, und wenn das Ganze im 5-10 Meter Radius stattfindet. Im Nahbereich wollte ich mich mit dem Method Feedern befassen und mit der 2 Rute immer weit raus auf Distanz, mit Körbchen und schauen was das Jahr so bringt an Erfolg, Mißerfolg, Erfahrungsschätzen sowie schönen Stunden am Wasser. Die Profis seien mir bitte gnädig und mögen mir meinen Enthusiasmus samt einhergehender Erfahrungen gönnen.

Petri und Gruß
Marco


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier ist Heinz' Montage mal nachgebaut:







Der Gummistopper kann natürlich nach Gusto nach oben verschoben werden.


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist keine Durchlaufmontage sondern eine Selbsthakmontage..

Der Stopper gehört da nicht hin...wenn Durchlaufmontage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zammataros Seitenarm für weite Würfe. Erstmal sollte aber grundsätzlich die Entfernung durchdacht werden. Als Anfänger sind 30m zum Üben mit Schnur klippen schon mal supi, 100m überhaupt zu schreiben grenzt schon an Wahnsinn.  Das schaffen 5 von 100 feederanglern.


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch Allen für die hilfreichen Antworten!
> @Geomas, Tricast, Sharpo - Das mit der Schlaufe hört sich gut an und ich werde es mit Sicherheit testen. Vielleicht schon am WE, falls der Wilde Gesell sich bis dahin beruhigt. Arbeitet Ihr bei so einer Schlaufe dann auch zugleich mit kürzeren Vorfächern, oder spielen die ca. 15cm keine weitere Rolle?
> 
> @Kochtopf und Xianeli, meint Ihr vielleicht das Gleiche? Bzw. was für Silkonkappen meinst Du, Kochtopf? Denke aber mal es wird wie beim Running Rig sein. Könnte man mal testen, mit etwas längeren Kappen. Danke
> 
> @Sharpo - Naja, mit Distanz meine ich so zwischen 60-100m. Sicher bin ich kein Profi und treffe nicht punktgenau auf den Meter. Aber trotzdem darf man sich doch ran wagen, und wenn das Ganze im 5-10 Meter Radius stattfindet. Im Nahbereich wollte ich mich mit dem Method Feedern befassen und mit der 2 Rute immer weit raus auf Distanz, mit Körbchen und schauen was das Jahr so bringt an Erfolg, Mißerfolg, Erfahrungsschätzen sowie schönen Stunden am Wasser. Die Profis seien mir bitte gnädig und mögen mir meinen Enthusiasmus samt einhergehender Erfahrungen gönnen.
> 
> Petri und Gruß
> Marco



Du kannst Angeln wie Du möchtest...aber 100m regelmäßig genau zu treffen ist nicht ohne und meistens nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.
Und auch oftmals nicht nötig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist keine Durchlaufmontage sondern eine Selbsthakmontage..
> 
> Der Stopper gehört da nicht hin.



Warum nicht? Natürlich kann er das.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist keine Durchlaufmontage sondern eine Selbsthakmontage..
> 
> Der Stopper gehört da nicht hin.





Manche nutzen den Stopper weiter oben auf der Schnur, damit der Futterkorb beim Anködern/Abhaken* nicht auf der Hauptschnur in die Rutenspitze rauscht.

Geht auch ohne Stopper, aber warum den Selbsthakeffekt nicht nutzen?


*) abgelegte Rute


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Natürlich kann er das.




Nicht bei einer Durchlaufmontage...um die ging es.

Natürlich kann man auch mit Stopper dieses System nutzen.


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Manche nutzen den Stopper weiter oben auf der Schnur, damit der Futterkorb beim Anködern/Abhaken* nicht auf der Hauptschnur in die Rutenspitze rauscht.
> 
> Geht auch ohne Stopper, aber warum den Selbsthakeffekt nicht nutzen?
> 
> 
> *) abgelegte Rute



Sinn und Zweck ist es, dass sich der Fisch bei Schnurbruch vom Korb befreien kann.
Mit Stopper ist dies nicht möglich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sinn und Zweck ist es, dass sich der Fisch vom Korb befreien kann.
> Mit Stopper ist dies nicht möglich.



Das hängt vom Fisch ab.


edit: Sharpo, klar, eine „echte” Durchlaufmontage ist sicherer. 
Die gleiche Montage mit zusätzlichem Stopper ist aber immer noch wesentlich sicherer als die klassische Schlaufenmontage.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du kannst Angeln wie Du möchtest...aber 100m regelmäßig genau zu treffen ist nicht ohne und meistens nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.
> Und auch oftmals nicht nötig.


Also 80m krieg ich hin. Aber niemals 100.
Umso schwerer der Korb, so schwieriger wird es für mich.
Körbe über 100g bereiten mir Schwierigkeiten.
Mein Wohlfühlgewicht ist ein 60g Korb.
Reicht zum Glück am Rhein an meiner Barbenstelle.
Genaues Treffen ist da für mich auch nicht ganz so wichtig. Der Korb rollt eh noch an die Strömungskante.

Im Stillwasser sieht es anders aus. Da würde ich schon gern ziemlich genau treffen. Aber solche Distanzwürfe sind für mich Stress.
Von daher kneif ich mir das.


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Sharpo/Fantastic Fishing

Wollte nicht (größen)wahnsinnig rüberkommen. Habe an der Stelle nur irgendwie das Gefühl das die Fische dort weiter draußen sind und von der anderen Seite komme ich nicht ran. 
Aber Einsicht ist besser wie Nachsicht. Vielleicht habt Ihr Recht und ich sollte erst einmal kleinere Brötchen backen. Muß grübeln, wollte mir vorm WE eigentlich noch die Weitwurffeeder von WTF zulegen. Ach Herrschaften...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

_Es ist ein Versuch. Und er ist maßlos, ich weiß. Aber maßlos muss der Versuch sein, sonst entsteht nur Braves. Lieber maßlos scheitern, lachte er.  _
-Uwe Timm "Johannisnacht"

Also alles gut und zieh es durch, wie willst du es sonst lernen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rustaweli schrieb:


> @Sharpo/Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Wollte nicht (größen)wahnsinnig rüberkommen. Habe an der Stelle nur irgendwie das Gefühl das die Fische dort weiter draußen sind und von der anderen Seite komme ich nicht ran.
> Aber Einsicht ist besser wie Nachsicht. Vielleicht habt Ihr Recht und ich sollte erst einmal kleinere Brötchen backen. Muß grübeln, wollte mir vorm WE eigentlich noch die Weitwurffeeder von WTF zulegen. Ach Herrschaften...



Wie weit ist es denn Weg? Gemessen oder geschätzt?

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Feedern auf großer Distanz auch jede Menge arbeit, das Gerät muss abgestimmt sein, es geht nur mit Geflecht, der Spulkopf der Rolle muss einen sehr hohen Einzug haben, die Montage exakt arbeiten. ( ich nutze Seitenarm auf Distanz)

Gummistopper verschieben sich bei hohen Wurfgewichten, da sollte man vorsichtig sein. Die Korbform muss entweder Speedfeeder sein oder Window Feeder, zumindest aber das Gewicht sollte einseitig zentriert sein. 

Neben Drall wirst du langeweile während des Reinholens empfinden, es dauert...dauert..........dauert.......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> _Es ist ein Versuch. Und er ist maßlos, ich weiß. Aber maßlos muss der Versuch sein, sonst entsteht nur Braves. Lieber maßlos scheitern, lachte er.  _
> -Uwe Timm "Johannisnacht"
> 
> Also alles gut und zieh es durch, wie willst du es sonst lernen



Welche Spitze empfiehlst du zum Durchziehen? :vik::m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Welche Spitze empfiehlst du zum Durchziehen? :vik::m



Da würde ich mich rantasten :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich rantasten :m



Gekonnt wie eh und je. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wobei bei meiner Shakespeare Sigma bei 120gr Körben drei lbs mehrere Gewaltwürfe und allgemeines unvermögen (drei Monate den Lappen und dann ab an den Rhein mit 3,90er Heavy Feeder :m ) unbeschadet überstanden haben!


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> _Es ist ein Versuch. Und er ist maßlos, ich weiß. Aber maßlos muss der Versuch sein, sonst entsteht nur Braves. Lieber maßlos scheitern, lachte er.  _
> -Uwe Timm "Johannisnacht"



Gefällt mir. #6


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Fantastic Fishing

Geschätzt. Der Bereich an dem ich oft Aktivitäten sah liegt geschätzt irgendwo zwischen 80-100m. Dachte an die WFT Lake N River, 3,90, 120WG. An die von Dir genannten Körbe dachte ich auch. Aber Geflochtene? Geht dort glaube nicht. Gibt vereinzelt Muschelbänke und Steinkanten, im Nahbereich Drahtgeflechte unter Wasser. Wird schwierig. Rollen wären erst mal Karpfenrollen, für's Erste. Sprengt sonst den Rahmen, da ich mir auch nen Brandungsrutenständer sowie verschiedene Teig,- und Ködersorten bestellt habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei bei meiner Shakespeare Sigma bei 120gr Körben drei lbs mehrere Gewaltwürfe und allgemeines unvermögen (drei Monate den Lappen und dann ab an den Rhein mit 3,90er Heavy Feeder :m ) unbeschadet überstanden haben!



Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung schreiben:

Als ich das erste Mal mir vornahm es einfach zu machen, auf Distanz angeln, so richtig Yolo, im ersten Jahr meines Kontaktes zu dieser Methode, setzte ich mich voller Vorfreude an den See. Ich konnte ja schon vieles, wissen tat ich noch mehr, so dürfte es ein Kinderspiel sein 80m zu werfen und den alten Säcken am See mal zu zeigen wie man angelt.

Nachdem ich meine Schlaufenmontage fertig gebunden hatte, wählte ich einen Futterkorb, ich hatte mal gelesen der Weigang nimmt für sowas gern Speedkörbe.  Ich frimmelte eifrig den Korb ran, setzte mir 2 Maden auf den Hakenschenkel, füllte Lockfutter in die Oase meiner Glückseelig ein.

Darauf hin, just in jenem Moment, kurz vor dem Auswurf für die Götter, traten 2 lichtige Gestalten auf. Mit einem Blick, wie es Feederprofis wie ich drauf haben (als Anfänger damals angemerkt) witterte ich Gefahr. Sie wollten mein FUTTER SEHEN. Kurz darauf stellte ich fest, zu meiner Ernüchterung, das ich mit meinem Wissen nicht zu prahlen brauchte, es waren Jungs aus der Jugendgruppe.

_"Hört mal, wollt ihr mal sehen, wie ein echter Könner weiter Werfen kann, als eure Augen sehen?"_

Schließlich war auch die Rute neu, eine Black Magic, mit einen satten Wurfgewicht von 80g. Was sollte da schon passieren? Ich pendelte den Korb leicht hinter meinen Kopf, erwähnte nochmals beiläufig Platz zu machen, der große Wurf würde jetzt folgen. Die Luft war zum zerreißen, jetzt würde ich mit geballter Kraft meine Fähigkeiten unter Beweiß stellen. Ich holte aus, wollte voll durchziehen, einfach mal machen.

Mit einem lauten Knall zerbarst meine neue Rute, ich sah nur noch das vordere Drittel gute 20 Meter in den See fliegen, während ich den Rest des edlen Schwertes zu Händen hielt. Der Futterkorb flog wahrlich weit, nur weiß ich bis heute nicht wohin. Das Kommunizieren mit der Außenwelt stellte ich darauf ein und wähnte mich in Ausreden. 

Einfachmal durchziehen, sprach er, oh edler Herr. 

(wirklich so passiert)


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

geile Geschichte!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und daraus hast du doch was gelernt, oder? :m
Er hat nach Montage und nicht nach gerät gefragt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und daraus hast du doch was gelernt, oder? :m
> Er hat nach Montage und nicht nach gerät gefragt



Egal welche Montage du verwendest, die Technik ist entscheidend. Was bei Frauen gilt, ist beim Angeln nicht anders. Lange Ruten sehen toll aus, was bringt es aber, wenn man nicht damit umgehen kann? |bla::q


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was bei Frauen gilt, ist beim Angeln nicht anders. Lange Ruten sehen toll aus[...]



Chicks with dicks oder wovon redest du jetzt? |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Chicks with dicks oder wovon redest du jetzt? |supergri



:m:m:m:m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da fällt mir einer ein......:m

Letztens so n Video von nem Typen gesehen, der etwas bedröppelt inne Kamera guckte und sagte:
"Meine neue Thai-Freundin hat gesagt, es nicht schlimm wenn man einen kleinen Pe*** hat aber......















































....mir wäre lieber, sie hätte keinen."
#t|supergri


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Hallo, Marco!!!

Ich kann Dir leider zu Deiner Methode rein gar nichts sagen, da ich fast ausschließlich mit der Pose unterwegs bin. Aber hier gibt es ja genug Leute mit Erfahrung, die Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen können!!!

Ich kenne natürlich Deinen Neckarabschnitt nicht, aber gibt es denn für den Anfang nicht einfachere Methoden um Erfolg zu haben??? 80-100m, Neckar (relativ großer Fluss), viel Schiffsverkehr?, Strömung?!!! Sollte das zutreffen ist das auf die Entfernung bestimmt nicht gerade einfach, könnte ich mir vorstellen!?! Aber ich will Dir natürlich nicht den Spaß an der Sache nehmen!!! Jeder so wie er will, oder es für richtig hält!!!

So jetzt zu meinem kleinen Bericht von Heute!!!

Beim Blick auf das Thermometer wurde mir schonmal warm! 8 Grad! Dazu ein laues Lüftchen! Eigentlich perfektes Angelwetter, im Gegensatz zu gestern!!! Eigentlich!

Angefangen wieder an meiner bevorzugten Stelle! Aber leider wussten die Fischis wohl nicht, das heute "perfektes" Angelwetter war!!! Nach gut einer Stunde ohne Biss hieß es: Was tun? Sitzenbleiben und auf die "Dämmerbisse" warten oder mal die Stelle wechseln und hoffen dort was zu holen??? Ich entschied mich mal für das Wechseln!!!

Also eine halbe Runde um den Teich gemacht und dort nochmal von vorne begonnen!!! Die Stelle war eigentlich so "mittendrin" ohne irgendwelche Schilfkanten oder ähnliches! Einzig es ist dort tiefer als "in der Ecke"! 

Also etwas Futter eingeworfen, die Grundrute Richtung der Insel gelegt! Und? Natürlich erstmal, nichts! Doch dann nach etwa einer halben Stunde tat sich am Schwimmer doch etwas! Er zog schräg ab, Biss, Anhieb, sitzt, guter Widerstand, doch kurz bevor ich den Fisch hätte sehen können, schlitzte der Haken aus!!! Mist! Könnte wohl wieder ein Karpfen in der Größe wie gestern gewesen sein? 

Nach einer weiteren viertel Stunde tat sich wieder was, allerdings nur ganz leichtes wegziehen, Anhieb, saß, und Hurra, ein Rotauge der Stellfischklasse war der "Entschneiderer"!!! Nach einer weiteren viertel Stunde gab es noch einen ähnlichen Biss, der Anhieb ging aber leider ins Leere!!! Na egal gleich kommen dann ja die Dämmerbisse, dachte ich mir noch! 

Nachdem ich in der näheren Umgebung der Insel auf Grund auch keinen Biss bekam, hab ich diese Rute dann auch etwas dichter zu Futter geholt. Und siehe da auch dort gab es dann mal ein kurzes Gezuppel, heraus kam auch hier ein kleines Rotauge! Kurz darauf folgte noch eins! Das waren dann schon 3. Immerhin! Einen Biss gab es dann noch um etwa 16.45, wo leider nur die Maden ausgelutscht waren!!! Die letzten 3 Bisse gab es dann nur auf Grund! An der Pose tat sich leider nichts mehr!!!



Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario!

Ich werde versuchen morgen und übermorgen ans Wasser zu kommen - mit der Pose am Bach auf Döbel und Hasel und mit Dropshot am Kanal auf Barsch.


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke und Hallo Mario!
Petri zu Deinen Fischen #6
Was meinen Abschnitt angeht, der Schiffsverkehr geht eigentlich noch und mit der Strömung kommt es halt drauf an. Aber im Verhältnis zu anderen Flüssen gleicht der Neckar in meiner Region an nicht wenigen Tagen eher einer Badewanne mit etwas Strömung. Eben bedingt durch die vielen Staustufen. Gibt natürlich auch andere Tage oder gar Stunden. Hab früher schon hinter Wehren an der Saale oder einfach in der Elbe gefischt, da war bedeutend mehr los.
"Leichtere" Methoden gibt es vielleicht, weiß nicht. Letztes Jahr war ich ab und an ganz simpel erfolgreich. Karpfenmontagen, kleine Boilies, Frolic etc, mal PVA oder Körbchen mit dran und gut. Ruten ins Rod Pod und warten. Hatte auch ne Handvoll Karpfen sowie ein paar Rotfedern. Trotzdem möchte ich mich dieses Jahr speziell dem Feedern widmen, normal und per Method. Spaß haben, Erfahrung sammeln und lernen. Wußte nicht das es gleich so abdriftet, fragte eigentlich nach Vermeidung von Tuddeleien. Aber waren ja auch gute Ratschläge bei.
Dir weiterhin Petri!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier nun mal mein Beitrag zu einer Durchlaufmontage, ähnlich wie schon von Tricast beschrieben, aber kleine, wichtige Unterschiede im Detail. Als erstes wird beim Binden der Wirbel auf die Hauptschnur gezogen, dann folgt eine kleine Perle und schließlich  ein ca. 1 cm langer, dünner Silikonschlauch, wo die HS grad durchgeht, und etwas nach oben geschoben. Bevor nun das untere Ende verzwirbelt  wird, kommt erst noch ein sehr kleiner Tönnchenwirbel so auf die Schnur, dass er sich beim Zwirbeln der Schnur in der entstehenden Schlaufe befindet. Das verzwirbelte Ende wird dann mit einem Achterknoten fixiert. Über diesen Knoten wird das Stück Silikonschlauch gezogen, das schützt den Knoten als Stoßdämpfer und verhindert Verwicklung des Vorfach an diesem Knoten.  Der Tönnchenwirbel ist v.a. wichtig bei großer Entfernung, damit das Vorfach beim Einholen nicht verdrallt. Ich hoffe, dass es auf dem Foto gut zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei so viel geballter Fachkompetenz wie hier ist das abdriften unvermeidlich  (und in diesem thread ausdrücklich gewünscht  ) hier kommt man schnell von Kuchen backen auf Arschbacken und von Posenangelei zu Tweedsakkos... Hauptsache du hast das Gefühl dass dir geholfen wurde. Halt uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden wie du Parat kommst


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... von Posenangelei zu Tweedsakkos..



 DAS ist ja im Grunde auch untrennbar verbunden!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Marco,

naja Method Feedern und das Angeln auf Karpfen mit PVA oder Körbchen ist ja schon fast das gleiche.  Das Futter und die Köderpräsentation variiert halt ein bisschen.

Wenn du mit dem Futterkorb an der Feederrute angeln möchtest, dann solltest du (wie von unseren Profis schon erwähnt) erstmal im Nahbereich anfangen. Ich hab mir im Herbst die erste Feederrute geholt. Die meisten Körbe landen einigermaßen zielsicher, aber auch bei 20m Entfernung passiert es mir noch regelmäßig, dass mal ein Korb 2m daneben geht, wenn ich beim Werfen nicht aufpasse, und 2m sind beim Feedern schon ne Ecke. Der Sinn und große Vorteil beim Feedern ist ja, kleine Mengen an Futter möglichst konzentriert auf einen kleinen Fleck zu bekommen und direkt dort zu angeln.

Such dir Stellen, an denen man halbwegs ufernah (also so 10-20m vielleicht) gut auf Weißfisch gehen kann und probier da erstmal etwas rum, dann bekommst du ein Gefühl für das ganze. Ich finde das Werfen und Angeln komplett anders als beim Posen- oder Grundangeln. 

Und bei Fragen immer zu uns, hier sind genug liebe Menschen, die dir gerne helfen, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> DAS ist ja im Grunde auch untrennbar verbunden!



Wobei Posen zum Glück leider deutlich günstiger sind. Laufe ich eben weiterhin wie ein langhaariger Waldschrat mit Schiebermütze durchs Dickicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Laufe ich eben weiterhin wie ein langhaariger Waldschrat mit Schiebermütze durchs Dickicht.


metoo, hab auch keins..:q Es geht ja um das Sakko als innerer Haltung, das in der Schwundform der Schiebermütze seinen dinglichen und enblematischen Ausdruck findet, und sich in der freundlichen und höflichen Verschrobenheit, für die unser Stammtisch so schmeichelhaft gelobt wird sprachlich niederschlägt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

|kopfkrat "Es war mir ein inneres Tweedsakko" könnte durchaus als Ausdruck der  Freude über einen gelungenen Fischzug funktionieren.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> |kopfkrat "Es war mir ein inneres Tweedsakko" könnte durchaus als Ausdruck der Freude über einen gelungenen Fischzug funktionieren.



Ich kann mich nur für das Sakkoräsonieren entschuldigen. Es ist also so: 
Seit Silvester war ich nicht mehr am Wasser. Ich bin auf schlimmstem Turkey, vor allem weil zwei Tage vorher noch die Traumcombo ankam, die jetzt ungetestet verstaubt. Seitdem mörbel ich rum, poste in Threads von denen jeder normale Mensch sich fernhält, stelle mir in Onlineläden fiktive Brandungscombos zusammen (Ich hasse Strände, ich fürchte die See) und gestern habe ich eine Fliege aus Eigenhaar und Couchritzenfusseln gebunden. Ich bin so! kurz davor einen C/R-Verbände-Hechtvorfach-Nabu-Dschungelcamp-Köfi-Thread aufzumachen oder ne Diskussion mit Frühjahr zu starten!
Ich bin mürbe. Ich will angeln. Angln. Angeln. Fegelein!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin mürbe. Ich will angeln. Angln. Angeln. Fegelein!



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Morgen sollen die Temperaturen den 2stelligen Plusbereich reißen. Etwas Zeit hab ich auch, Problem ist mal wieder die Frage: wohin, womit?

Die Warnow wird vermutlich Niedrigwasser führen, die Cypriniden im Teich auf der Pferdekoppel wollte ich eigentlich noch schonen, tja, und dann komm ich schon ins Schwimmen.
Gibt so viele Optionen, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja - Traumcombo: da bin ich aber neugierig. Ich hoffe, Du meinst jetzt nicht Textilien ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend, Geo!

 Vielleicht wär jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt den Hafen mit dem Einlauf wo du mal mit Waggler angreifen wolltest anzugehen- und bei dem erwarteten guten Wetter gibt's da auch licht und luft für die Seele. Andrerseits zeigen ja deine und Marios Berichte, das die Teichkarpfen bisher keine Pause machen.. 
 Bezieht sich das Niedrigwasser auch auf die Hafenstelle? Weil, das Lehrbuch sagt ja, im Winter wär das nicht so günstig.

 Die Traumcombo ist vllt. garnicht so traumhaft bzw. sehr spezialisiert. Vor allem ists der klassische Fall von will haben, egal ob ichs brauchen kann, klar man legt sich dann immer was zurecht warum...Ich will ja (jetzt|supergri) im kommenden Jahr auch mal breitere Flüsse/Kanäle beangeln. Jedenfalls hab ich  die neue Drennan Acolyte 17' ("Drennans Folly") plus der Youngs Leightweight 4,5" am Hals. Und bisher musst ich mich beschränken, sie anzubeten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

oooder, wenn doch Niedrigwasser ist, dann könntest Du auch in die "wilden Wiesen" der Warnow stapfen, mit leichtestem Gepäck -1 bomb Rod, Dose Würmchen, bissl Loosefeed und Gummistiefel- und dort die Lage checken, swims vormerken, schauen, wo Holz ins Wasser gefallen ist.. wär ne investiton


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal einen herzhaften Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen Combo, absolutes Traumgespann!

Zur Warnow (der in der Nachbarschaft, ist ganz offiziell sogar Küstengewässer) - diese Stelle hatte ich neulich ausgekundschaftet:





Bei normalem Pegel sieht die Ecke am Bootshafen eher naja aus, bei Niedrigwasser wurde mir klar, daß die tüchtig ausgebaggert haben vor ein paar Jahren. Meiner Meinung nach eine interessante Angelstelle (fast unter den Füßen, bei der „Spundwand”).
Morgen soll etwas mehr Wind als mir an so einer Stelle gefällt wehen, und der niedrige Wasserstand ist für diese Stelle sicher auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.



Mit den wilden Wiesen der Oberwarnow ist das so ne Sache, der größte Teil der Strecke ist praktisch unzugänglich (aus verschiedensten Gründen).
Weit fahren will ich nicht.

Das früher mit gemischten Resultaten besuchte Flüßchen führt erheblich mehr Wasser als mir paßt.

Vielleicht gehts einfach kurzentschlossen an einen kleinen See oder Teich, mal sehen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario, schön zu sehen das es auch bei euch am Vereinsteich klappt.

Umsomehr freut es mich, daß die kleine Daiwa wieder ihren Job machen kann und dies offensichtlich gut vollzieht...sauber, einfach tolle unverwüstliche Rollen #6
Ich hoffe du hast da noch lange Spaß dran, und wenn was damit ist, einfach bei mir melden.

_PS: Auch danke für den Obulus, solltest aber nicht übertreiben. _


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

13 Grad, Frühlingsstimmung, sogar die Tulpen gucken schon aus der Erde. Ich wär gern am Wasser heute, aber leider habe ich heute Alternativprogramm am Schreibtisch. Allen, die sich heute ans Wasser machen schon mal ein dickes Petri! Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen loskomme, auch wenn es dann schon wieder etwas kälter ist.

Wie ist das denn überhaupt mit den Weißfischen und Karpfen bei so kurzen Temperaturanstiegen? Wir haben ja jetzt grade mal zwei wärmere Tage, macht das bei den Friedfischen schon was aus und aktiviert sie? Bei Raubfischen heißt es ja oft, dass sie Wetterumschwünge nicht so mögen und in den ersten Tagen etwas sclechter beißen. Habt ihr solche Erfahrungen auch beim Friedfischangeln gemacht oder sind die mit dem ersten wärmeren Tag auch gleich auf zack? Ich bin naiverweise einfach von Letzterem ausgegangen, ohne das zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Interessante Frage, zu der ich leider wenig beisteuern kann - ich hatte sowohl Sternstunden als auch Schneidertage bei Wetterkapriolen und alles dazwischen auch. Bin aber gespannt, was die anderen Ükeler für Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Heute erreichte mich eine Depesche aus dem fernen Osten der Republik. In ihr befand sich, in ein Stück Leinen, dass sicherlich vom Turiner Leichentuch stammt, gewickelt die Cyprinus Emperor Centerpin unseres Minimaxens als Leih- und Lehrgabe. Seit dem Auspacken erfreue ich mich an ihrer Leichtgängigkeit und dem Funkeln des Stahls im vollen Lauf. Auf diesem Wege ein herzliches Danke meinerseits und diverse Flüche von Frau Topf ("Erst machen sie dich süchtig und dann verkaufen sie dir den Mist!") werter Minimax!
Doch jetzt stehe ich vor der Gretchenfrage:
Wie halt ich's mit der Schnur?
16er bis 18er schickt für Trotting - daran kein Zweifel; aber ein Artikel bei Classy Catchers (Abenteuer Centerpin) empfiehlt zu beginn stärkere Schnur (22 - 30er) wegen der Tüddelgefahr.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hierzu?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei mir hats heute leider nicht geklappt: vor dem Start doch noch mal in den elektronischen Briefkasten geschaut... dumm gelaufen, setze auf den Donnerstag.


Zum Thema kurzfristig steigende Lufttemperaturen und deren Auswirkung auf das Verhalten der Fische: ich kann nur raten. Kurzfristig ist der Effekt auf den Angler sicher stärker als auf die Fische.

Minimax hatte ja die Beobachtung gemacht, daß an ansonsten eher dunkeltrüben Tagen etwas Sonne die Fische animiert.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> 16er bis 18er schickt für Trotting - daran kein Zweifel; aber ein Artikel bei Classy Catchers (Abenteuer Centerpin) empfiehlt zu beginn stärkere Schnur (22 - 30er) wegen der Tüddelgefahr.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hierzu?



Habe nicht viel Erfahrung mit der PIN (besitze zwar eine) könnte mir aber denken das es mit dem Wurfstil zusammenhängt. Ich mache es genau wie Minimax, ziehe mit zwei oder drei Fingern die Schnur zwischen den Ringen heraus und werfe dann aus. Bisher hatte ich noch nie Tüddel dabei und ich habe eine 18er Schnur drauf. Die Jungs bei Classy Catchers benutzen einen anderen Wurfstil, den Wallis Cast. Habe ich noch nie versucht mit meinen zwei linken Händen. Bei diesem Wurfstil kann ich mir aber vorstellen dass man öfter Tüddel bekommen kann. Hier wird die Rolle durch abziehen der Schnur in Rotation gesetzt beim Wurf.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Glückwunsch zu der Leihgabe aus dem fernen Osten! Einen guten Rat kann ich Dir bezüglich der Schnur leider nicht geben, hab selbst zu viele verschiedene Ansichten zu dem Thema gelesen.

Dieser Experte aus dem Vereinigten Königreich nimmt geflochtene wegen ihrer Schwimmfähigkeit, auch der Nottingham-Wurf wird demonstriert.
https://youtu.be/pj6a-P44oQI?t=2m43s

PS. Der von Heinz beschrieben Wurf ist der „Nottingham-Wurf”.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessante Frage, zu der ich leider wenig beisteuern kann - ich hatte sowohl Sternstunden als auch Schneidertage bei Wetterkapriolen und alles dazwischen auch. Bin aber gespannt, was die anderen Ükeler für Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
> 
> Heute erreichte mich eine Depesche aus dem fernen Osten der Republik. In ihr befand sich, in ein Stück Leinen, dass sicherlich vom Turiner Leichentuch stammt, gewickelt die Cyprinus Emperor Centerpin unseres Minimaxens als Leih- und Lehrgabe. Seit dem Auspacken erfreue ich mich an ihrer Leichtgängigkeit und dem Funkeln des Stahls im vollen Lauf. Auf diesem Wege ein herzliches Danke meinerseits und diverse Flüche von Frau Topf ("Erst machen sie dich süchtig und dann verkaufen sie dir den Mist!") Classy
> 
> Hast du auch Bilder in dem guten stück?
> Interressiere mich schon lange für so ein gutes stück


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Dank Euch allen!!!

So dann mal zum Bericht Nr.3 für diese Woche!!!

Es waren ja nun alle Temperaturbereiche dabei, von 2Grad und Schneeregen über 7Grad und windstill bis 12Grad und recht windig!!!

Als ich Heute am Teich ankam, stellte ich fest, das der Wind doch recht heftig in "meine Ecke" blies, in die ich eigentlich wollte! Naja dann lieber erstmal an die Stelle von gestern!

War aber mal eine nicht so gute Idee! Nach gut einer Stunde ohne Biss, bin ich dann doch in die Ecke gegangen!!!

Aber auch das sollte sich als nicht erfolgversprechend erweisen!!! Auch hier gab es nicht einen Biss!!! Guter Rat war mal wieder teuer! Also nochmal die Stelle gewechselt und ungefähr gegenüber der ersten Stelle geangelt! 

Erst noch mit der Pose probiert, aber der Wind, da er direkt von der Seite kam, verblies sie doch recht schnell. Also auch hier dann auf Grund umgestellt. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde, gab es ein kleines Zupf, aber das war es leider auch schon! Bei der Kontrolle wenig später, war eine Made schön ausgelutscht! Dann war erstmal wieder ruhe! Der hatte auch deutlich nachgelassen. Dann halt wieder mit Pose versuchen! 

Das sollte sich als Glücksgriff erweisen, denn keine 5min später zog die Pose leicht nach rechts, nah, sollte es doch noch was geben, Anhieb, sitzt, guter Widerstand und ein Brassen von etwa 37cm fand den weg in den Kescher. Puh, doch nicht geschneidert, hatte, trotz des Wetters, kein gutes Gefühl! 

Bei einer Kontrolle der Grundrute war dann nochmal eine Made ausgelutscht, aber da habe ich leider nichts von mitbekommen!

Dann läuteten die Kirchenglocken auch schon wieder 5Uhr und die Aufmerksamkeit stieg nochmal leicht an! Was sich auch wieder als richtig erweisen sollte! Kaum hatte das Geläut aufgehört, zog die Pose nochmals kurz zur Seite, Anhieb, saß auch wieder, und die nächste Brasse, etwas größer so ca. 40cm fand den weg in den Kescher!!! Na geht doch!!!

Also bei den Fischen ist das Wetter noch nicht wirklich angekommen!!! Dafür war es wohl noch nicht lang genug wärmer!?! Beißen tun sie aber, zumindest bei mir im Vereinsteich. Warum die Bisse allerdings immer erst relativ spät kommen kann ich auch niemandem beantworten. Das ist mit Sicherheit auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich!?!

Euch allen für die nächsten Tage ein dickes Petri!!! 

Grüße Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario! 
Schön, daß Du es geschafft hast, ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Sache Mario, Petri!
Hoffe das Wetter hält sich zum WE irgendwie. Die Vorfreude steigt und ich will endlich als Wasser.

Petri und Gruß
Marco


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario: ich beneide dich um jede Minute am Wasser aber gönne dir jeden Fisch von Herzen!

@Penny: weil du es bist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> 13 Grad, Frühlingsstimmung, sogar die Tulpen gucken schon aus der Erde. Ich wär gern am Wasser heute, aber leider habe ich heute Alternativprogramm am Schreibtisch. Allen, die sich heute ans Wasser machen schon mal ein dickes Petri! Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen loskomme, auch wenn es dann schon wieder etwas kälter ist.
> 
> Wie ist das denn überhaupt mit den Weißfischen und Karpfen bei so kurzen Temperaturanstiegen? Wir haben ja jetzt grade mal zwei wärmere Tage, macht das bei den Friedfischen schon was aus und aktiviert sie? Bei Raubfischen heißt es ja oft, dass sie Wetterumschwünge nicht so mögen und in den ersten Tagen etwas sclechter beißen. Habt ihr solche Erfahrungen auch beim Friedfischangeln gemacht oder sind die mit dem ersten wärmeren Tag auch gleich auf zack? Ich bin naiverweise einfach von Letzterem ausgegangen, ohne das zu hinterfragen.



Der Wasserkörper ist entscheidend. Flache Gewässer nehmen wärme Schneller auf, auch sind die tieferen Stellen (kaum tiefer als 1m bespielsweise) eng mit flachzonen Verbunden, wodurch sich jene im stoffwechsel befindlichen Weißfische einfacher tun, kurze Ausflüge zur Nahrungsaufnahme zu tätigen.

Anstiege von Temperaturen sind dementsprechend generell positiv, wenn sie sich auch als solches so ins Wasser übertragen. Die Stärke dieser Temperatur, kombiniert mit Luftdruck und anderen Faktoren, etwaigen Windveränderungen, wiegen mehr. Eine Mischung aus allem bewirkt dann jeweiliges Verhalten, wobei die Ausprägung natürlich je nach Typus Fischart und Gewässer prägend sind.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schicke Minibar Kochtopf


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Jungs!

 @ Mario, nochmal danke für die kontinuierlichen Berichte. Tja, zur Zeit läßt sich wenig berechnen. Die von mir schon mal vorgebrachte Überlegung mit der Lichtmenge scheint für mein Flüsschen zu stimmen, aber die vielen Berichte hier von Fängen im schwindenden Licht scheinen die ja als allgemeine Regel widerlegt zu haben. Auffällig ist immerhin, dass die "späten Bisse" die Ihr glücklichen Fänger berichtet habt, sich an kleineren Stillgewässern ereignet haben.


 @ Kochtopf, meine Empfehlung mit der Bitte um Verzeihung an Mrs. Kochtopf unbekannterweise, Du kannst Ihr ja sagen, das Du die Rolle für mich aufbewahren musst, damit ich keinen Ärger mit Mrs. Minimax kriege...

 ja, die Schnurfrage an der Pin.. vielleicht hilfts bei der Wahl von der Rolle kurz wegzugehen hin zur Methode: Ich würde einfach die Schnur wählen, die die jeweilige Methode, das Gewässer und der erwartete Zielfisch verlangt und die man mit konventioneller Rolle auch verwenden würde. Fürs Angeln mit der treibenden Posenangeln auf sagen wir Plötzen und Güstern ist natürlich ne feinere Schnur angesagt als fürs Ledgern auf Satzis und Schleien am verkrauteten Teich.
 Man kann die Schnur ja auch entsprechend unkompliziert wechseln.
 Vielleicht noch was zur Menge: Es wird ja empfohlen, nicht zu viel Schnur aufzuziehen, was auch richtig ist. 30-50 m wie häufig zu lesen halte ich aber für zu wenig. Technisch ists zwar genug, aber oft erneuert man die Montagen, am Anfang gibt's halt auch mal Tüddel mit Beschädigung der Schnur, es gibt Abrisse etc. NAch einer Weile sorgt man sich dann, ob noch genug Schnur für die lange Drift drauf ist. Ich würde also immer 100m draufpacken. Ich lass mir die 200m Spulen meiner geliebten Stroft in meinem FLAS auf 100er Spulen konfektionieren, und hab so genaue "Portionen" Bei 100 m auf der Pin hatte ich nie Probleme mit Einschneiden der Schnur, erst recht nicht auf eher breiteren Rollen, wie Kochtopf sie hat.

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario!



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Wasserkörper ist entscheidend. Flache Gewässer nehmen wärme Schneller auf, auch sind die tieferen Stellen (kaum tiefer als 1m bespielsweise) eng mit flachzonen Verbunden, wodurch sich jene im stoffwechsel befindlichen Weißfische einfacher tun, kurze Ausflüge zur Nahrungsaufnahme zu tätigen.
> 
> Anstiege von Temperaturen sind dementsprechend generell positiv, wenn sie sich auch als solches so ins Wasser übertragen. Die Stärke dieser Temperatur, kombiniert mit Luftdruck und anderen Faktoren, etwaigen Windveränderungen, wiegen mehr. Eine Mischung aus allem bewirkt dann jeweiliges Verhalten, wobei die Ausprägung natürlich je nach Typus Fischart und Gewässer prägend sind.



Klar, andere Einflüsse spielen da auch eine Rolle, aber im Grunde ging es mir darum, ob eine so kurze Wärmephase schon Auswirkungen haben kann. Das sehe ich jetzt mal als bestätigt an (nicht zu tiefes Wasser und ausreichend Temperaturanstieg vorrausgesetzt).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri, Mario!
> 
> 
> 
> Klar, andere Einflüsse spielen da auch eine Rolle, aber im Grunde ging es mir darum, ob eine so kurze Wärmephase schon Auswirkungen haben kann. Das sehe ich jetzt mal als bestätigt an (nicht zu tiefes Wasser und ausreichend Temperaturanstieg vorrausgesetzt).



Wenn Gewässer nicht all zu tief. Keine gravierenden Unterschiede der Tiefen eines Wasserkörpers machen den Einflussfaktor Temperatur am Größten. Das ändert sich an tiefen Gewässern schnell, dort kommen die Veränderung garantiert so nicht an, höchstens über den Luftdruck.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ Mario: ich beneide dich um jede Minute am Wasser aber gönne dir jeden Fisch von Herzen!
> 
> @Penny: weil du es bist



Geiles teil !!!!


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ Mario: ich beneide dich um jede Minute am Wasser aber gönne dir jeden Fisch von Herzen!
> 
> @Penny: weil du es bist



Geiles teil !!!! Sieht toll aus und funktioniert auch gut ?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Geiles teil !!!! Sieht toll aus und funktioniert auch gut ?



Super leichtgängig und sanft, kann es kaum erwarten sie zu beschnuren und dann Attacke an die Fulda! 

Schnurdicke ist eben schwierig, ich will an freier Leine am Tümpel Karpfen und Schleie ärgern, ich will mit Wurm an der Pose die ReFos am Vereinsrentnerteich ärgern, ich will mit Pose und Köfi auf unsere Zander - und ich will trotten, trotten, trotten, auf Plötze, Döbel, Barsch, Forelle, was das Wasser eben hergibt.
Überlege ob 100m 0,20er reichen müssten. Wäre aus eurer Sicht vermutlich immer noch grob aber ich hätte bei allem obem genannten noch ein halbwegs gutes Gefühl


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Überlege ob 100m 0,20er reichen müssten.
> ...ich hätte bei allem obem genannten noch ein halbwegs gutes Gefühl



0,20er ist doch ein brauchbarer Kompromiss. Vor allem aber: "Nur die nasse Schnur fängt Fisch" (Horst "Hoooaaast!" Hennings)

 Um Drall zu vermeiden, ist es bei der Pin wichtig von der drehenden Schnurspule aufzuwickeln (wie Tonband/Musikkasette) und nicht wie bei der Statio über den Rand bei festliegender Spule.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

„Späte Bisse”

4ter Ansitz des Jahres 2018, nach zwei erfolglosen Kurzansitzen an der Warnow und einem weiteren sehr kurzen (und noch kälteren) Trip zu einem Parkteich wollte ich endlich das erste Mal im Jahr mit etwas Muße angeln.

Hab lange hin- und her-überlegt, wohin, welche Methode. Das letzte Angel-Jahr hab ich viel zu spät an einem kleinen See gestartet, und ebendieser See war auch mein Ziel heute. 
Letztes Jahr lief es dort ganz gut in Ufernähe, also meine Barbenrute+Pin für Kurzdistanz-Methodik sowie eine bislang ungefischte Abu-Schwingspitzrute eingepackt.

Das Wasser stand ziemlich hoch in dem in einer Senke gelegenen See, die von anderen Anglern improvisierte Angelplattform stand unter Wasser.
Hier und da sah man in Ufernähe noch einen hauchdünne Eisschicht - hätt ich nicht gedacht.






Schöner kleiner See 

Um es kurz zu machen - es tat sich viel zu lange nichts, gar nichts, nicht ein Schnurschwimmer. Auch sonst kaum Anzeichen von Fischaktivität.
Köderwechsel an der Schwinge - nix. 
Okay, hab an Marios Berichte gedacht und auf die Dämmerung gesetzt. Die Schwinge eingepackt, jetzt war nur noch die „Method-Rute” aktiv.
Kurz vor vier gings dann los, Schnurschwimmer oder sehr halbherzige „Bisse”. Dann ein deutlicher Biß, aber kein stetiges Ziehen, sondern nervöses Geruckel, also sicher keiner der Satzkarpfen, die in der warmen Jahreszeit die Uferzone aufmischen.

Eine Rotfeder von etwa 20cm hatte sich die 3-Korn-Maiskette geschnappt, sauber gehakt, ein schöner und quicklebendiger Fisch.
Von da an ging es rund - das typische Weißfisch-Gezuppel, sobald der Haken im Wasser war. Letztlich war das Geschirr viel zu grob, hab noch eine lütte Rotfeder gelandet, eine weitere von etwa 20cm hat sich selbst released, als sie der Gefahr in Form meiner traurigen Gestalt gewahr wurde ;-)

Mit der feinen Grundrute (oder einer leichten Posenrute) hätte man vermutlich Fisch um Fisch fangen können, immerhin bin ich nicht mehr Schneider und hab meine ersten Weißfische mit der Methode überlisten können.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sauber Georg! Ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Ja ich hätte die Tage auch nach der Uhr angeln können!!! Außer die ollen Karpfen, haben alle Fische auch so wie bei Dir angefangen zu beißen!!!

Ich hatte auch mal mit dem Futter "experimentiert" und es etwas dunkler gemacht, da ich dachte der Kontrast ist vielleicht zu extrem! Aber auch mit dunklem Futter gab es erst die Bisse so spät! Was ich ja noch in Ordnung fände, wenn es vorher mal irgendeinen Biss gegeben hätte, aber die gab es nicht! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, Mario. Es waren in der Tat Deine Berichte, die mich ausharren ließen.




Verdammt, irgendwie tobt ein kleiner Poet in meinem Inneren, wie werd ich den wieder los???


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Verdammt, irgendwie tobt ein kleiner Poet in meinem Inneren, wie werd ich den wieder los???



Lass ihn doch einfach raus. 

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Georg,
 schön das Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast, noch schöner dass Du Dich entschneidern konntest, und vielen Dank für das stimmungsvolle Bild.



geomas schrieb:


> Okay, hab an Marios Berichte gedacht und auf die Dämmerung gesetzt. Die Schwinge eingepackt, jetzt war nur noch die „Method-Rute” aktiv.
> Kurz vor vier gings dann los... Von da an ging es rund





MS aus G schrieb:


> Ja ich hätte die Tage auch nach der Uhr angeln können!(..)  haben alle Fische auch so wie bei Dir angefangen zu beißen!(..) Aber auch mit dunklem Futter gab es erst die Bisse so spät!
> Gruß Mario


 
 Also, verdammt will ich sein, wenn hier kein Muster vorliegt! 
 Da ist die Lichtmengentheorie widerlegt, bzw. die Johnnies machens eiskalt wie in der schönen Jahreszeit und bevorzugen die Dämmerung.
 Mit Glück und einer ordentlichen Portion Unvernunft schaff ichs am Woe ans Flüsschen, dann werde ich nochmal genau auf Beisszeiten achten- vllt. ists ja auch der Gewässertyp. Bei offenen, flachen Stillgewässern wie den Euren ist für die Fische die Gefahr durch Fliegerangriffe wesentlich höher, könnte mit reinspielen.



geomas schrieb:


> Verdammt, irgendwie tobt ein kleiner Poet in meinem Inneren, wie werd ich den wieder los???



Du könntest ihn hegen und pflegen, davon würden alle profitieren. Ich empfehle:
 Absinth mit einigen Tropfen Laudanum. Ein guter Ersatz wäre Tullamore Dew plus Novaminsulfon. Hab ich mal gehört.

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn Gewässer nicht all zu tief. Keine gravierenden Unterschiede der Tiefen eines Wasserkörpers machen den Einflussfaktor Temperatur am Größten. Das ändert sich an tiefen Gewässern schnell, dort kommen die Veränderung garantiert so nicht an, höchstens über den Luftdruck.



Genau so hatte ich es verstanden und hatte schon Hoffnungen auf einen schönen Döbel heute, aber das nun etwas ausführlicher:

In der Regel fange ich an meinem kleinen Bach am Düker kleinere Barsche, Hasel oder Döbel, in letzter Zeit aber fast ausschließlich Döbel um die 20cm. Auf ein größeres Exemplar eben dieser Spezies (größer: gemessen am Bestand dieses kleinen Grabens) sollte es heute gezielt gehen, das Wetter - so hoffte ich - würde mir dabei schon helfen. Zuerst ging es dafür aber in den Garten, zwischen der sprießenden Osterglocken und den ersten Rhabarberspitzen ein paar mittelgroße Tauwürmer graben.

Nachdem ich mit der Pose oft das Problem hatte, dass sie sich dort schlecht in den fängigen Bereiche werfen lässt und da auch ziemlich schnell wieder abtreibt, habe ich mich heute für eine andere Angeltechnik entschieden, die ich an dem Bach im Sommer schon ab und zu ausprobiert habe, aber noch nie so und noch nie gezielt auf Döbel: Dropshotten mit der kurzen Pickerrute! Der Düker an meinem Bach bietet sich dafür gut an: 1m tiefes Wasser, steile Betonwände direkt am Einlauf und Auslauf, so dass ich quasi direkt vor meinen Füßen angeln kann. Also die Pickerrute montiert, Haken auf die Schnur gebunden und einen halben Tauwurm drauf. Unten ein 10g Dropshotblei an die Schnur und das ganze direkt vor meinen Füßen heruntergelassen. Vorsichtig die Schnur gespannt. Zwei drei kurze Zupfer mit der Rutenspitze und - BISS! Versemmelt. #q Also wieder zum Grund runtergelassen, etwas gezuppelt und gleich der nächste Biss, diesmal hängt der Fisch und zieht ab wie ich es dort selten erlebt habe. Im Kescher landete schließlich ein wunderschöner 36er Döbel, mein bisher Zweitbester aus diesem Bach.






Danach war erstmal Pause und ich hab mich auf die andere Seite des Dükers gestellt. Da ab es auch einige Anfasser, aber die konnt ich nicht verwerten. Wieder zurück auf der ersten Seite ging das Spiel wieder los, aber so ganz hatte ich den Dreh noch nicht raus. Mein haken war relativ groß, vielleicht sollte ich beim nächsten mal wieder einen schmaleren Haken montieren, die hatte ich heute aber leider nicht zur Hand.

Kurze Zeit später konnte ich dann doch noch einen Döbel Haken, diesmal ein 26er. An der feinen Pickerrute hat der aber auch Spaß gemacht. Danach wieder Seitenwechsel, damit am Fangplatz erstmal wieder Ruhe einkehren kann. Nach ein paar weiteren Würfen und ewigen Rutenspitzengezuppel wollt ich die Montage wieder rausholen, als ich plötzlich einen starken Widerstand spürte. Anhieb, sitzt! Diesmal deutlich spürbar, dass  da etwas viel größeres dranhängen muss. Vorsichtig versuchte ich, meine Beute langsam vom Grund zu lösen, immer mit viel Gefühl. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit konnte ich endlich etwas Schnur gewinnen und meinen Fang zur Oberfläche bugsieren. dort erschien ein wunderbar gefärbter, über 1m langer und sicherlich 15 Pfund(!) schwerer Ast, der größte meiner Anglerlaufbahn bisher! Was für ein Prachtstück, und das an der leichten Rute. Leider schlitzte der Haken kurz vor meinen Füßen aus, so dass ich leider kein Fangfoto präsentieren kann. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja, dass dort so ein kapitales Exemplar lebt und komme sicher wieder, um ihn letztendlich dochnoch zu fangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau so hatte ich es verstanden und hatte schon Hoffnungen auf einen schönen Döbel heute, aber das nun etwas ausführlicher:
> 
> In der Regel fange ich an meinem kleinen Bach am Düker kleinere Barsche, Hasel oder Döbel, in letzter Zeit aber fast ausschließlich Döbel um die 20cm. Auf ein größeres Exemplar eben dieser Spezies (größer: gemessen am Bestand dieses kleinen Grabens) sollte es heute gezielt gehen, das Wetter - so hoffte ich - würde mir dabei schon helfen. Zuerst ging es dafür aber in den Garten, zwischen der sprießenden Osterglocken und den ersten Rhabarberspitzen ein paar mittelgroße Tauwürmer graben.
> 
> Nachdem ich mit der Pose oft das Problem hatte, dass sie sich dort schlecht in den fängigen Bereiche werfen lässt und da auch ziemlich schnell wieder abtreibt, habe ich mich heute für eine andere Angeltechnik entschieden, die ich an dem Bach im Sommer schon ab und zu ausprobiert habe, aber noch nie so und noch nie gezielt auf Döbel: Dropshotten mit der kurzen Pickerrute! Der Düker an meinem Bach bietet sich dafür gut an: 1m tiefes Wasser, steile Betonwände direkt am Einlauf und Auslauf, so dass ich quasi direkt vor meinen Füßen angeln kann. Also die Pickerrute montiert, Haken auf die Schnur gebunden und einen halben Tauwurm drauf. Unten ein 10g Dropshotblei an die Schnur und das ganze direkt vor meinen Füßen heruntergelassen. Vorsichtig die Schnur gespannt. Zwei drei kurze Zupfer mit der Rutenspitze und - BISS! Versemmelt. #q Also wieder zum Grund runtergelassen, etwas gezuppelt und gleich der nächste Biss, diesmal hängt der Fisch und zieht ab wie ich es dort selten erlebt habe. Im Kescher landete schließlich ein wunderschöner 36er Döbel, mein bisher Zweitbester aus diesem Bach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danach war erstmal Pause und ich hab mich auf die andere Seite des Dükers gestellt. Da ab es auch einige Anfasser, aber die konnt ich nicht verwerten. Wieder zurück auf der ersten Seite ging das Spiel wieder los, aber so ganz hatte ich den Dreh noch nicht raus. Mein haken war relativ groß, vielleicht sollte ich beim nächsten mal wieder einen schmaleren Haken montieren, die hatte ich heute aber leider nicht zur Hand.
> 
> Kurze Zeit später konnte ich dann doch noch einen Döbel Haken, diesmal ein 26er. An der feinen Pickerrute hat der aber auch Spaß gemacht. Danach wieder Seitenwechsel, damit am Fangplatz erstmal wieder Ruhe einkehren kann. Nach ein paar weiteren Würfen und ewigen Rutenspitzengezuppel wollt ich die Montage wieder rausholen, als ich plötzlich einen starken Widerstand spürte. Anhieb, sitzt! Diesmal deutlich spürbar, dass  da etwas viel größeres dranhängen muss. Vorsichtig versuchte ich, meine Beute langsam vom Grund zu lösen, immer mit viel Gefühl. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit konnte ich endlich etwas Schnur gewinnen und meinen Fang zur Oberfläche bugsieren. dort erschien ein wunderbar gefärbter, über 1m langer und sicherlich 15 Pfund(!) schwerer Ast, der größte meiner Anglerlaufbahn bisher! Was für ein Prachtstück, und das an der leichten Rute. Leider schlitzte der Haken kurz vor meinen Füßen aus, so dass ich leider kein Fangfoto präsentieren kann. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja, dass dort so ein kapitales Exemplar lebt und komme sicher wieder, um ihn letztendlich dochnoch zu fangen.



Drecksack, ich hatte sofort die 15 Pfund im Auge, fing an zu lesen, und rätselte schon, welch Monster sich zeigen würde. Ast also. Astreine Nummer.

Schöne Berichte mal wieder zu lesen. Morgen werde dann wohl meiner neuen Gruppe/Verein beitreten und baldigst ein paar Fische präsentieren. Hier sind zu wenige Schuppen in den Threads zu erkenne, dat muss sich mal wieder ändern. :g


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Drecksack, ich hatte sofort die 15 Pfund im Auge, fing an zu lesen, und rätselte schon, welch Monster sich zeigen würde. Ast also. Astreine Nummer.
> 
> Schöne Berichte mal wieder zu lesen. Morgen werde dann wohl meiner neuen Gruppe/Verein beitreten und baldigst ein paar Fische präsentieren. Hier sind zu wenige Schuppen in den Threads zu erkenne, dat muss sich mal wieder ändern. :g



Ach, die 15 Pfund will ich garnicht erreichen, jedenfalls nicht beim Friedfischangeln  Karpfen ineressiert mich nur mäßig, wenn dann eher mal ein Satzkarpfen für die Pfanne, aber keine Rekordjagden. Lieber mit feinem Gerät auf die großen Weißfische.



Nach 15 Minuten rumprobieren |rolleyes habe ich nun auch endlich ein Foto von meinem Döbel einfügen können...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri bzw. Sebastiani Heil meine Herren! 

@ Georg: vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, die feinste MF Montage aller Zeiten an der Stelle auszuprobieren? Seit du drüber geschrieben hast bin ich ganz wuschig auf Berichte darüber! 

@ Tobias: ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert, ich hätte ja eher auf Barsch getippt, aber Dropshot auf Döbel werde ich hier beizeiten auch mal versuchen. Coole Nummer!

Zum dichten und denken - wenn Erkältungsmedikamente (auf abschwellende Wirkung achten) mit Koffein nicht helfen empfehle ich entweder die Ausführungen im song "Die Eier von Satan" (sic!) der Band Tool zu befolgen oder mit einer Flasche Fusel durch den nächtlichen Wald zu laufen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ach, die 15 Pfund will ich garnicht erreichen, jedenfalls nicht beim Friedfischangeln  Karpfen ineressiert mich nur mäßig, wenn dann eher mal ein Satzkarpfen für die Pfanne, aber keine Rekordjagden. Lieber mit feinem Gerät auf die großen Weißfische.
> 
> 
> 
> Nach 15 Minuten rumprobieren |rolleyes habe ich nun auch endlich ein Foto von meinem Döbel einfügen können...



Brasse geht mit 15 Pfund auch durch, eine Schleie kann auch schon ordentliche Gewichte erreichen, aber das größte mögliche Gewicht eines Fisches interessiert mich auch nur noch marginal, weil es immer darin endet, seine Methoden sehr starr und stur zu präsentieren. Ich mag die Vielfalt.

Und schönes Bild, gefällt mir!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tobias - herzliches Petri! Schöner Dickkopf, direkt unter den Füßen gefangen - cool!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Brasse geht mit 15 Pfund auch durch, eine Schleie kann auch schon ordentliche Gewichte erreichen, aber das größte mögliche Gewicht eines Fisches interessiert mich auch nur noch marginal, weil es immer darin endet, seine Methoden sehr starr und stur zu präsentieren. Ich mag die Vielfalt.
> 
> Und schönes Bild, gefällt mir!



Danke, ganz zufrieden bin ich aber nicht. Ich hätte ihn im Nachinein mit dem Kopf lieber noch weiter nach links gehabt, so knapp vor Kecherende, aber für nen schnellen Schnappschuss bin ich sehr zufrieden. 




Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ Tobias: ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert, ich hätte ja eher auf Barsch getippt, aber Dropshot auf Döbel werde ich hier beizeiten auch mal versuchen. Coole Nummer!



Ich kenn den Bach ja schon bald 20 Jahre und im Winter fängt man die Barsche eher am Einlauf, nicht so sehr am Auslauf, wo ich heute war, daher ging das relativ gezielt. Über einen dicken Barsch als Beifang hätte ich mich aber auch gefreut. 

Ich war übrigens von 15:50-16:30 am Wasser...scheint auch hier eine fängige (oder zumindest bissige) Zeit zu sein


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf - an der Stelle hätte ich wohl mit Opas Bambusstippe besser gefangen als mit Method jeder Art. War eben Glück, daß da die gierigen Rotfedern eingefallen sind. Ich vermute, die wären auf fast jeden Köder gegangen. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, daß vorher keine Fische am Platz waren. Die müssen wirklich vor der Dämmerung von einem anderen Teil des Sees (Mitte?) ans Ufer gekommen sein.

Die ganz feine MF-Montage (hatte ja an tote oder Gummi-Made als Köder an dem winzigen 18er Häkchen gedacht) werd ich sicher auch probieren, aber vermutlich nicht an dieser Stelle. 
Mit einem etwas kleineren Haken (heute 10er oder 12er + Haar lang genug für 3 Maiskörner) und nur einem Maiskorn hätten sich heute vermutlich mehr Fische selbst gehakt.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Georg. Ich muss beim nächsten Angeln unbedingt mal Fotos von diesem Düker machen, damit ihr auch eine Vorstellung davon habt, wie die Gegebenheiten da überhaupt so sind. Aber optisch mithalten mit euren kleinen Teichen kann die Stelle wohl eher nicht


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na Tobias, dann aber auch ein dickes Petri zum "Dickkopf"!!!

Ich würde ja auch liebend gerne mal wieder an der Weser angeln!!! Geht aber schon seit Wochen nicht, da der Wasserstand immer gleichbleibend viel zu hoch ist!

Ich hatte nochmal bei den Bildern geschaut. Der früheste "normale" Friedfisch war gegen 15.45Uhr. Ging dann bis 17.06Uhr!

Da ich immer so gegen 13.30Uhr am Teich war, macht man sich schon so seine Gedanken in der "bisslosen" Zeit!

Warum beißt nichts? Bei dem schönsten Wetter? Tiefer, flacher,...? Fische sind ja ausreichend drinn! Wo stehen die jetzt?

Eine wirkliche Antwort hab ich auf die vielen Fragen leider nicht finden können!!! Zum Glück hat sich der ein oder andere Fisch dann halt doch noch erbarmt!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na Tobias, dann aber auch ein dickes Petri zum "Dickkopf"!!!
> 
> Ich würde ja auch liebend gerne mal wieder an der Weser angeln!!! Geht aber schon seit Wochen nicht, da der Wasserstand immer gleichbleibend viel zu hoch ist!



Auch dir noch einmal Danke, Mario. Gibt's denn keine Buhnenfelder, in denen man etwas ruhigere Bereiche hat oder enge Innenkurven? Oder liegt das Problem eher in mangelnden Plätzen, wo man bei dem Wasserstand direkt bis ans Ufer kann?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast und Minimax: Danke für Eure sachdienlichen Hinweise bzgl. des kleinen Poeten. Jetzt ist er gerade auf Tauchstation. Wenn er sich das nächste Mal meldet, werde ich behutsam versuchen, ihn ans Tageslicht zu locken.
Minimax: so exotische Getränke hab ich nicht im Hause. Nur Selters, Pils und Bohnenkaffee. Und im Sommer Cidre. Aber danke für den Tipp, find ich Laudanum beim Kaufmann neben Maggi oder zwischen Küstennebel und Jägermeister?

nochmal Minimax: Ich wünsch Dir, daß es am Wochenende mit dem Anangeln klappt. Die Dämmerung würd ich definitiv als aktive Angelzeit mit einplanen. Zumindest im Stillwasser war eine Zunahme der (für mich sichtbaren) Fischaktivitäten so etwa 1h vor Sonnenuntergang offensichtlich.
Auch schon im Dezember (Teich auf der Pferdekoppel). Aus reiner Experimentierlust könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, eine sehr oberflächennah angebotene Posenmontage zu testen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Doch es gibt sogar sehr viele Buhnenfelder und auch schöne Strömungsstellen!!! Nur kann man im Moment nicht da rankommen, außer man angelt auf 20cm überfluteten Wiesen zwischen Maulwurfshügeln. Es kommen halt die ganzen kleinen Bäche mit dem Schmelzwasser hinzu und die Strömung ist Momentan so bei geschätzten 10km/h!!! 

Aber der Vereinsteich hat mir eigentlich auch gut gefallen, zum Abspannen ist das voll in Ordnung. Wenn dann auch noch was beißt, umso besser!!! 

Ich habe ansonsten nicht gerade viel Auswahl, was Gewässer angeht. Habe zwar rund 100km Flussstrecke, aber in der Fulda und Werra, die ich auch teilweise beangeln darf, sieht es leider nicht viel besser aus!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Im Kescher landete schließlich ein wunderschöner 36er Döbel, mein bisher Zweitbester aus diesem Bach.
> Kurze Zeit später konnte ich dann doch noch einen Döbel Haken



Petri Tobias,
zu den schönen Döbeln auf Ansage -auch zur klugen Methodenwahl. Das Foto des prachtvollen Burschen macht mich ganz wehmütig, und im tiefsten Gumpen meines Herzens regt sich ein winziges Aufblitzen von kollegialem Neid- das ich Dich bitte als Kompliment anzunehmen! Weiter so!

Und nen 15er Ast aus nem kleinen Gewässer mit leichtem Zeug zu haken, ist keine Kleinigkeit. Da können sich die ganzen Loghantas, die nach 3 Tagen Camping son fettgezimmerten Eichenstubben ausm Sägewerksteich rausziehen, und dann abknutschen mal ne Scheibe abschneiden!

hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Und nen 15er Ast aus nem kleinen Gewässer mit leichtem Zeug zu haken, ist keine Kleinigkeit. Da können sich die ganzen Loghantas, die nach 3 Tagen Camping son fettgezimmerten Eichenstubben ausm Sägewerksteich rausziehen, und dann abknutschen mal ne Scheibe abschneiden!


Das Problem ist nicht der Besatz mit Satzklötzen, sondern die Bäumestreichelnde Schützermafia die sich gegen das Biberabknüppelgebot für Holzangler stellt, weil "Wissenschaftler" behaupten, sie seien schützenswert...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht der Besatz mit Satzklötzen, sondern die Bäumestreichelnde Schützermafia die sich gegen das Biberabknüppelgebot für Holzangler stellt, weil "Wissenschaftler" behaupten, sie seien schützenswert...



Raff ich nicht, jetzt bin ich auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht der Besatz mit Satzklötzen, sondern die Bäumestreichelnde Schützermafia die sich gegen das Biberabknüppelgebot für Holzangler stellt, weil "Wissenschaftler" behaupten, sie seien schützenswert...



Ja, genau, Biber, die braune Pest! ...Bei uns gibt's 4623422 Biber, hab ich selbst gezählt, das örtliche Ikea musste schon aufgeben.
 In einer Wohnlandschaft muss der Biber reguliert werden, hier ziehen wir nur noch kleine Stauden ausm See. 
 Niemand will den Biber ausrotten, aber ich finde ganz sachlich und neutral er gehört ausgerottet.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich hab gerade das Bild von einem angefressenen, schräg stehenden IVAR-Regal vor Augen ;-)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr habt sowas von Recht! Ich habe sogar schon überlegt, mir einen eigenen kleinen Wald zu pachten, in dem ich dann ganz in Ruhe ein paar Äste großziehen und im benachbarten Waldteich aussetzen kann. Aber es gibt hier inzwischen so viele Vereine - ihr wollt garnicht wissen, wie hoch die Pacht für ein Waldstück von nur einem Hektar mittlerweile ist, weil sich alle gegenseitig überbieten...  

Wen das alles so weitergeht, dann sind unsere Gewässer in 20 Jahren komplett holzfrei! Und das allerschlimmste sind diese ganzen Holzrechtler...wenn ich die nur höre, bin ich gleich auf 180!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich hab gerade das Bild von einem angefressenen, schräg stehenden IVAR-Regal vor Augen ;-)



So weit ists mittlerweile gekommen. Gut, die Eisenangler wird's nicht tangieren, deren Fahrräder und Einkauswagen sind ja nicht betroffen...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und das allerschlimmste sind diese ganzen Holzrechtler...wenn ich die nur höre, bin ich gleich auf 180!



Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

etwas OT: bei uns werden immer wieder PKW aus dem Wasser gezogen: reicht ne 4000er Baitrunner für einen 190er?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> etwas OT: bei uns werden immer wieder PKW aus dem Wasser gezogen: reicht ne 4000er Baitrunner für einen 190er?



Ich sach ma so: Ich kenn Dein Gewässer nicht, und ich weiss auch nicht was ne 4000er Baitrunner oder ein 190er ist, aber ich find allein an der Frage erkennt man, das Du ein schlechter Mensch bist und man sollte Dir und Deinen Kindeskindern den Angelschein auf Lebenszeit entziehen, ist nicht persönlich gemeint, nur ganz sachlich.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> So weit ists mittlerweile gekommen. Gut, die Eisenangler wird's nicht tangieren, deren Fahrräder und Einkauswagen sind ja nicht betroffen...



Na warte mal ab...wenn das ganze Holz erstmal aus den Gewässern verschwunden ist und sämtliche Strukturen fehlen, dann wird auch das Eisenangeln leiden. Da sich das Eisen in unseren Breiten ja nicht selbst reproduziert (man munkelt auch von unfruchtbaren triploiden Besatz-Stämmen mit eingezüchtetem Pazifik-Stahl) und die ganzen Gutmenschen mit ihren grau-versifften Propaganda dafür einsetzen, wieder natürliche strukturlose Öde in die Gewässer zu bringen, wird auch der Eisenbesatz früher oder später verboten werden und mangels Reproduktion aussterben in Deutschland.

Wenn ich Anger sehe, jetzt schon in ihren Gewässern eisen- und holzfreie Zonen einrichten, dann zweifle ich direkt an deren Verstand. Damit fördern sie diese Entwicklungen doch nur...kaum hast du am Gewässer ein paar strukturfreie Zonen erfolgreich etabliert kommt auch schon der Betonschutzbund und erklärt das ganze Gewässer zum Schutzgebiet - inklusive Betretungsverbot für Angler, Zivilisten und Enten (letztere könnten schließlich Baumsamen an den Gewässern einschleppen).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> etwas OT: bei uns werden immer wieder PKW aus dem Wasser gezogen: reicht ne 4000er Baitrunner für einen 190er?



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Achse stark genug, nur muss die Schnur richtig gewählt werden! Mono eignet sich nicht, ich empfehle ein gut aufgespultes Seil, aber wie immer im Winter aufpassen, Nass frieren sie gern ein und brechen dann.

Vergiss bitte eine Abhakmatte nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> etwas OT: bei uns werden immer wieder PKW aus dem Wasser gezogen: reicht ne 4000er Baitrunner für einen 190er?



Du solltest auf jeden Fall ein Stahlvorfach verwenden - die PKW haben oft relativ rostige Mäuler, da scheuerst du dir ne Monofile oder ne Geflochtene ruckzuck durch und weg ist das Auto.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

1000 Jungangler können nicht irren: das heißt *Abhackmatte*.



Gute Nacht, die Herren.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Achse stark genug, nur muss die Schnur richtig gewählt werden! Mono eignet sich nicht, ich empfehle ein gut aufgespultes Seil, aber wie immer im Winter aufpassen, Nass frieren sie gern ein und brechen dann.
> 
> Vergiss bitte eine Abhakmatte nicht.



Die Köderwahl spielt glaube ich fast noch eine wichtigere Rolle als das Seil - was bringt einem das dickste Tau, wenn sie garnicht erst beißen?

Mein Opa hat immer altes Motoröl mit ein wenig Paniermehl zu einem geschmeidigen Teig geknetet und den dann als 240er-Kugel am Haar ageboten. Damit hat er seinerzeit an der Elbe immer gut gefangen. Als Beifang gabs auch immer mal wieder ein dickes Mofa, was ja auch nicht zu verachten ist.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Damit fördern sie diese Entwicklungen doch nur...kaum hast du am Gewässer ein paar strukturfreie Zonen erfolgreich etabliert kommt auch schon der Betonschutzbund und erklärt das ganze Gewässer zum Schutzgebiet.



 Wem sagst Du das. Unser Gewässerwart hat mit viel Mühe unsern Vereinsteich gekachelt, Türkis, und mit Prilblumen und Seepferdchenstickern beklebt, auch noch orntlich gechlort- aus eigner Tasche!
 2 Monate Später hat der verdammte Stadtrat unsern Teich zur Badeantalt erklärt und den Gewässerwart in die Klappse gesteckt!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, die Herren.



Ich schließe mich an. Rostige Träume euch allen. #h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> das heißt *Abhackmatte*.




 Gentlemen, wir haben einen Sieger!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> 1000 Jungangler können nicht irren: das heißt *Abhackmatte*.
> 
> 
> 
> Gute Nacht, die Herren.



Na dann mal ins Bett mit dir. Ich muss noch *Hacken *binden.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na dann mal ins Bett mit dir. Ich muss noch *Hacken *binden.



Viel Spaß dabei. Willst du dir morgen ein paar kleine Rostlauben als Köder fangen für den nächsten PKW-Ansitz

Gut's Nächtle


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Rostlauben


 
 hart.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Köderwahl spielt glaube ich fast noch eine wichtigere Rolle als das Seil - was bringt einem das dickste Tau, wenn sie garnicht erst beißen?
> 
> Mein Opa hat immer altes Motoröl mit ein wenig Paniermehl zu einem geschmeidigen Teig geknetet und den dann als 240er-Kugel am Haar ageboten. Damit hat er seinerzeit an der Elbe immer gut gefangen. Als Beifang gabs auch immer mal wieder ein dickes Mofa, was ja auch nicht zu verachten ist.



Das Problem ist doch vielmehr, das gerade an den Hotspots soviel los ist, das fast nichts mehr gefangen wird. Ich habe es schon mit diversen Ölen probiert, auch mal mit Duftbaumbündel auftreibend. Was willst du aber machen, wenn die Gewässer es nicht mehr hergeben?

Da vermisse ich meinen See mitten in der Stadt, da gabs immer was zu holen. Die Elbe ist doch auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. So klar wie das Wasser ist. Ich probiers nächste mal dicht bei der Fähre, war nen heißer Tipp. Zur Not mal nen Stinger montieren, vielleicht klappts dann besser........



> kleine Rostlauben



Perfekt.    

Ich versuchs aber lieber auf Satzkarren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

|jump: Danke Jungens, ich bin sehr am Lachen!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du solltest auf jeden Fall ein Stahlvorfach verwenden - die PKW haben oft relativ rostige Mäuler, da scheuerst du dir ne Monofile oder ne Geflochtene ruckzuck durch und weg ist das Auto.


Geht da nicht auch Hardmono ?
Hab's in nem Video gesehen. Son Teamangler fischt auch nur HM und sagt das sei PKW sicher.
Ausserdem fällt das nicht so auf. Die Mofas sind da echt vorfachscheu, möchte aber ungern, dass da so n Auto samt Köder und Vorfach abreisst.

Weiss nicht weiter.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da vermisse ich meinen See mitten in der Stadt, da gabs immer was zu holen. Die Elbe ist doch auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. So klar wie das Wasser ist. Ich probiers nächste mal dicht bei der Fähre, war nen heißer Tipp. Zur Not mal nen Stinger montieren, vielleicht klappts dann besser........



Ich hab gehört die Elbe bei Hamburg soll noch ganz gute PKW-Bestände haben, vielleicht machst du mal ne kleine Tour dahin? 

Oder man nimmt sich mal ein langes Wochenende und fährt nach Holland. In den Grachten in Amsterdam fängt man immernoch sehr gut. Dort müssen ja zumindest alle Edelkarossen wieder reingeworfen werden, was die Bestände natürlich schont. Da brauchst du auch nicht großartig anfüttern...paar Sechskantmuttern reinwerfen und fertig. Aber im Winter nie größer als M8 zum Füttern und maximal ne handvoll, sonst werden die PKW zu schnell satt.




hanzz schrieb:


> Geht da nicht auch Hardmono ?
> Hab's in nem Video gesehen. Son Teamangler fischt auch nur HM und sagt das sei PKW sicher.
> Ausserdem fällt das nicht so auf. Die Mofas sind da echt vorfachscheu, möchte aber ungern, dass da so n Auto samt Köder und Vorfach abreisst.
> 
> Weiss nicht weiter.



Bei PKW-Gefahr *IMMER!* mit Stahlvorfach! Lieber fang ich 50% weniger, als dass ich nen PKW verangele. Mofas bekommst du gut, wenn du auf Grund angelst, ein plastikummanteltes Stahlvorfach in passender Farbe zum Gewässergrund wählst und dieses dann nach dem Einwurf noch streckst. Dann sehen sie das Vorfach kaum und du hast auch nichtmehr das Problem, dass die Fische in die Schnur schwimmen und dann erstmal vorsichtig sind. Ich bekomm so immer knallharte Bisse beim Mofaangeln, eins hat mir sogar mal fast die Rute ins Wasser gerissen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Mofas und Rollern tendiere ich zu feinen Feedermontagen und zweitaktgemisch im Futter


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stimmt, das klappt auch sehr gut!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Old-School auf Rollatoren: Spürangeln mit dem Rollblei


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich gerade jetzt drauf komme, aber dieses Jahr (3 kurze und 1 langer Ansitz) hab ich noch nicht einen Hänger gehabt.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich gerade jetzt drauf komme, aber dieses Jahr (3 kurze und 1 langer Ansitz) hab ich noch nicht einen Hänger gehabt.



Du Glücklicher. An meinem Bach hängt soviel Totholz im Wasser, dass ich da keine 10 Minuten durchkomme, ohne dass sich zumindest das Blei kurz um nen Ast wickelt. Allerdings werfe bzw. tunke ich ja auch deutlich öfter als ihr alle mit euren (Method-)Feedern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich gerade jetzt drauf komme, aber dieses Jahr (3 kurze und 1 langer Ansitz) hab ich noch nicht einen Hänger gehabt.



Die Fängst du auch nur hinter steilen Kanten meiner Erfahrung nach.


Was mich ja ärgert ist der Umgang nach dem Fang und die Gesetzgebung dazu. Letztes Jahr während des Hegeangelns hatte ich eine kapitale Fensterbank im Drill. Unter den Augen der Passanten, aber auch des Vorstandes, konnte ich sie souverän landen.

Weil ich für ein nachhaltigen Umgang mit den Gewässern bin, hatte ich unter Applaus der Menge schnell ein Foto gemacht, dann behutsam wieder ins Wasser zurück geworfen.

Der Vorstand echauffierte sich wieder, Catch and Release sei verboten. Keiner der Zuschauer hätte sehen wollen, wie ich das gute Stück abgeschlagen hätte, außer dem Führungsgehorsamen Verbandsfreunden natürlich. Fensterbänke sind aber recht selten und Besatzmaßnahmen finden vielleicht 2x im Jahr statt, die Fangkarten zeigen auch eine entsprechende Tendenz.

Früher wäre das kein Problem gewesen, jetzt MUSS man ja alles verwerten. Am Ende war ich dennoch Gesamtsieger.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^  Hab ja bei 3 der bisher 4 Ansitze 2018 auch die Schwingspitze im Einsatz gehabt (leichte Bomb-Montage), dennoch kein Hänger.
Wird schon noch kommen, die Hängerflut. Krautige und hindernisreiche Klein-Gewässer sind ja die bevorzugten Ziele meiner Angeltrips.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Hänger lauern gerne im Kraut. Mit angepasstem Gerät dürftest du keine probleme haben


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Fängst du auch nur hinter steilen Kanten meiner Erfahrung nach.
> 
> 
> Was mich ja ärgert ist der Umgang nach dem Fang und die Gesetzgebung dazu. Letztes Jahr während des Hegeangelns hatte ich eine kapitale Fensterbank im Drill. Unter den Augen der Passanten, aber auch des Vorstandes, konnte ich sie souverän landen.
> 
> Weil ich für ein nachhaltigen Umgang mit den Gewässern bin, hatte ich unter Applaus der Menge schnell ein Foto gemacht, dann behutsam wieder ins Wasser zurück geworfen.
> 
> Der Vorstand echauffierte sich wieder, Catch and Release sei verboten. Keiner der Zuschauer hätte sehen wollen, wie ich das gute Stück abgeschlagen hätte, außer dem Führungsgehorsamen Verbandsfreunden natürlich. Fensterbänke sind aber recht selten und Besatzmaßnahmen finden vielleicht 2x im Jahr statt, die Fangkarten zeigen auch eine entsprechende Tendenz.
> 
> Früher wäre das kein Problem gewesen, jetzt MUSS man ja alles verwerten. Am Ende war ich dennoch Gesamtsieger.



Kann ich nachvollziehen.

Wie haltet ihr das denn allgemein mit dem Verwerten eurer (Fried-)Fische? Ich finde es nicht sinnvoll immer alles mitzunehmen, aber ich hätte auch ein schlechtes Gewissen den Fischen gegenüber, wenn ich ausschließlich rein zum meinem Spaß angeln würde. Denn letztendlich ist es ja immer noch Stress und wahrscheinlich auch ein Stück weit schmerzhaft für den Fisch und das möchte ich ihnen nicht ganz grundlos zumuten. Außerdem sind sie ja meist auch lecker - je nach Zubereitung. 

Letztendlich entscheide ich dann individuell bei jedem Fisch, abhängig von Art, Größe, zu erwartenden Anzahl etc. ob es Sinn macht, einen Portionsfisch oder alternativ mehrere kleine mitzunehmen oder nicht. So kam ich letztes Jahr auf vielleicht 5 kg Fisch, wobei 2 Zander und zwei dicke Barsche schon den Großteil davon ausgemacht haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Wie haltet ihr das denn allgemein mit dem Verwerten eurer (Fried-)Fische? Ich finde es nicht sinnvoll immer alles mitzunehmen, aber ich hätte auch ein schlechtes Gewissen den Fischen gegenüber, wenn ich ausschließlich rein zum meinem Spaß angeln würde. Denn letztendlich ist es ja immer noch Stress und wahrscheinlich auch ein Stück weit schmerzhaft für den Fisch und das möchte ich ihnen nicht ganz grundlos zumuten. Außerdem sind sie ja meist auch lecker - je nach Zubereitung.
> 
> Letztendlich entscheide ich dann individuell bei jedem Fisch, abhängig von Art, Größe, zu erwartenden Anzahl etc. ob es Sinn macht, einen Portionsfisch oder alternativ mehrere kleine mitzunehmen oder nicht. So kam ich letztes Jahr auf vielleicht 5 kg Fisch, wobei 2 Zander und zwei dicke Barsche schon den Großteil davon ausgemacht haben.



Ich entscheide situativ, aber generell Angel ich aus Spaß, Wissbegierde, Leidenschaft und einem anderen Grund, ich kann nichts anderes.

Die Motive warum jemand seinen Fisch fangen will, überlasse ich ihm selbst, mir ist nur wichtig, das immer nach dem Kredo gehandelt wird, ein Gewässer möglichst intakt zu lassen. Der Fischbestand sollte in der Lage sein, sich selbst reproduzieren zu können. Kommt Besatz ins Spiel, dann haben wir schon eine von menschenhand geschaffene Schieflage.

Genauso wie ich nichts gegen jedes andere Lebewese rund um ein Gewässer herum habe, sei es Nutria, Biber, Wolf oder Kormoran. Ich kann mit ihnen  zusammenleben und mir ist es gleich, ob sie Fisch fressen oder sich gegenseitig. Ich bin Angler aus Spaß, diese Tiere bestreiten ihre Existenz.

Im Jahr entnehme ich maximal 10kg Fisch. Das ist sehr hoch gegriffen. Letztes Jahr waren es 2 Brassen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> mir ist nur wichtig, das immer nach dem Kredo gehandelt wird, ein Gewässer möglichst intakt zu lassen. Der Fischbestand sollte in der Lage sein, sich selbst reproduzieren zu können.



Unter Anderem das meinte ich auch (neben anderes Aspekten), als ich schrieb, ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, alles mitzunehmen. Du hast es aber deutlich schöner formuliert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Entgegen meines Namens (während des Lehrgangs empfand ich c+r als merkwürdig... naja) nehme ich kaum Fisch mit. Letztes jahr waren es eine Hand voll Köfis (Döbel, Rotaugen, Barsche) und zwei Aale (einen für den Schwiegerdrachen und einen für mich), vorletztes Jahr drei Aale, handvoll köfis, ne Bafo und nen halbstarken Hecht... was ich sinnvoll verwerten kann nehme ich mit, aber was es letztendlich für mich ist entscheide ich alleine


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Unter Anderem das meinte ich auch (neben anderes Aspekten), als ich schrieb, ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, alles mitzunehmen. Du hast es aber deutlich schöner formuliert.



Nützt ja alles nichts, wenn nur wenige diese Ansicht vertreten. Als ich letzten Sommer am Hafen für das Hegeangeln einige Trainingsstunden absolvierte fiel mir auf, das Gegenüber meinem gewählten Platz ein Hotspot auf Zander sein musste. Jeden Tag stiefelten dort zig Angler in Paarkombinationen vorbei und dauerbombardierten diesen Bereich. Mir schien, es würde 7 Tage die Woche so zu laufen.

Gleiches am brach liegenden Teich. Dort wurde nicht mehr gefischt seit Herrschaftszeiten. 2 andere Angler waren am See an der gegenüberliegenden Seite und belächelten mein Vorhaben. Wenige Momente später fing ich Schleien, unter den Augen eines anderen, Einheimischen, der mit mir Kontakt aufnahm.

Er sagte mir, der Tümpel lohne sich nicht. Nächsten Tag saß er dort, um die Schleien rauszukloppen und dank meiner Vorarbeit fing er auch eine. Zelebriert er dies über mehrere Monate, was passiert an solch einem Kleinstgewässer wohl?

Unsere Gesellschaft ist halt von Gier getrieben und ekelhaft.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

 Zurücksetzen oder nicht........

Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Entgegen meines Namens (während des Lehrgangs empfand ich c+r als merkwürdig... naja) nehme ich kaum Fisch mit. Letztes jahr waren es eine Hand voll Köfis (Döbel, Rotaugen, Barsche) und zwei Aale (einen für den Schwiegerdrachen und einen für mich), vorletztes Jahr drei Aale, handvoll köfis, ne Bafo und nen halbstarken Hecht... was ich sinnvoll verwerten kann nehme ich mit, aber was es letztendlich für mich ist entscheide ich alleine



Ich glaube Fisch fangen und essen sollte kein Problem sein, wenn aber alle es für sich beanspruchen und unter jeder möglichen Methode versucht wird sein Geld in Fisch wieder umzuwandeln, dann wird Abseits der großen Gewässer an vielen kleinen Tümpeln nur noch mit Besatz gesteuert. Wo liegt da der Unterschied zum Forellenpuff, wenn alle 4 Wochen eine Ladung Satzkarren im See landet?

Dat is so ähnlich wie " rettet die Aale" und Abends seine Reusen versenken......


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hm, interessante Frage.. Tja wie halt ichs? 
Ganz frei, spontan und aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich persönlich sagen..

Sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches entscheide ich, ob ich diesen zurücksetzen oder mir aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so tue ich dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens. Fische, die ich entnehmen und verwerten will, töte ich unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht oder hältere sie vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende meines Fangtages. Fische, die ich zurücksetzen will oder muss, keschere ich nach Möglichkeit nicht, oder berühre sie anders als mit nassen Händen. Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend ohne ein freundliches Wort ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht meiner persönlichen Praxis in der Fischerei und ist daher für mich nicht statthaft.

so wahr mir Gott helfe,
 hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hm, interessante Frage.. Tja wie halt ichs?
> Ganz frei, spontan und aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich persönlich sagen..
> 
> Sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches entscheide ich, ob ich diesen zurücksetzen oder mir aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so tue ich dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens. Fische, die ich entnehmen und verwerten will, töte ich unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht oder hältere sie vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende meines Fangtages. Fische, die ich zurücksetzen will oder muss, keschere ich nach Möglichkeit nicht, oder berühre sie anders als mit nassen Händen. Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend ohne ein freundliches Wort ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht meiner persönlichen Praxis in der Fischerei und ist daher für mich nicht statthaft.
> 
> oder so..
> hg
> Minimax



Trockene Hände schaden Fisch, war das nicht auch eher ein Märchen, als wahre Begebenheit? Ich meine, Fänge nach oder während der Laichzeit, habe mir Fische in einem Zustand gezeigt, wo KEINE Schleimhaut mehr vorhanden war. Gerade Gewässer, wo viel Schotter und Holz, aber wenig Kraut oder Schilf vorhanden sind, zeigen Weißfische auf, die quasi sich Wund gerubbelt haben.

Ich habe selten verpilzte Fische gefangen, vielleicht einen einzigen in meinem Leben, auch an sehr stark beangelten Stillgewässern. Der nassen Hand traue ich nicht mehr über den Weg.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> wenn aber alle es für sich beanspruchen und unter jeder möglichen Methode versucht wird sein Geld in Fisch wieder umzuwandeln, dann wird Abseits der großen Gewässer an vielen kleinen Tümpeln nur noch mit Besatz gesteuert.



In meinen ersten Jahren als Angler hab ich aber tatsächlich genau so gedacht, so mit 14,15,16 Jahren. Futterkosten, Kosten für Vorfächer, Köder...wollt ich damals alles in Form von Fischäquivalenten wieder zurückhaben. Zum Glück hab ich zu der Zeit aus Unfähigkeit und wegen schlecht abgestimmtem Gerät kaum etwas gefangen und mich danach schnell in eine andere Richtung entwickelt. 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Trockene Hände schaden Fisch, war das nicht auch eher ein Märchen, als wahre Begebenheit? Ich meine, Fänge nach oder während der Laichzeit, habe mir Fische in einem Zustand gezeigt, wo KEINE Schleimhaut mehr vorhanden war. Gerade Gewässer, wo viel Schotter und Holz, aber wenig Kraut oder Schilf vorhanden sind, zeigen Weißfische auf, die quasi sich Wund gerubbelt haben.
> 
> Ich habe selten verpilzte Fische gefangen, vielleicht einen einzigen in meinem Leben, auch an sehr stark beangelten Stillgewässern. Der nassen Hand traue ich nicht mehr über den Weg.



Das finde ich sehr spannend. Da muss ich im Frühjahr mal in Mittellandkanal drauf achten, der besteht bei uns eigentlich nur aus Lehmboden, Steinpackungen und Spundwand. auf ca 25km Strecke kenne ich nur eine einzige Stelle, an der Pflanzen im Wasser wachsen, und das ist ein künstlich angelegtes Laich- und Brutschongebiet. Dementsprechend müsste ich deine Beobachtungen ja hier auch machen können. Ich werd das mal im Hinterkopf behalten und beobachten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> In meinen ersten Jahren als Angler hab ich aber tatsächlich genau so gedacht, so mit 14,15,16 Jahren. Futterkosten, Kosten für Vorfächer, Köder...wollt ich damals alles in Form von Fischäquivalenten wieder zurückhaben. Zum Glück hab ich zu der Zeit aus Unfähigkeit und wegen schlecht abgestimmtem Gerät kaum etwas gefangen und mich danach schnell in eine andere Richtung entwickelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Das finde ich sehr spannend. Da muss ich im Frühjahr mal in Mittellandkanal drauf achten, der besteht bei uns eigentlich nur aus Lehmboden, Steinpackungen und Spundwand. auf ca 25km Strecke kenne ich nur eine einzige Stelle, an der Pflanzen im Wasser wachsen, und das ist ein künstlich angelegtes Laich- und Brutschongebiet. Dementsprechend müsste ich deine Beobachtungen ja hier auch machen können. Ich werd das mal im Hinterkopf behalten und beobachten.



Och momentchen, ich habe Bilder solcher Brassen. Ich suche mal fix.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das finde ich sehr spannend. Da muss ich im Frühjahr mal in Mittellandkanal drauf achten, der besteht bei uns eigentlich nur aus Lehmboden, Steinpackungen und Spundwand. auf ca 25km Strecke kenne ich nur eine einzige Stelle, an der Pflanzen im Wasser wachsen, und das ist ein künstlich angelegtes Laich- und Brutschongebiet. Dementsprechend müsste ich deine Beobachtungen ja hier auch machen können. Ich werd das mal im Hinterkopf behalten und beobachten.



Es gibt mit dem Biotop (mindestens) 3 Stellen mit Wasserpflanzen am Kanal. Die wachsen aber nur im Sommer.

So wunde Fische oder gar verpilzt habe ich schon ein paar gefangen und gesehen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Och momentchen, ich habe Bilder solcher Brassen. Ich suche mal fix.



Immer gerne her damit.  Aber es interessiert mich ja auch, ob's bei mir genauso aussieht.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Es gibt mit dem Biotop (mindestens) 3 Stellen mit Wasserpflanzen am Kanal. Die wachsen aber nur im Sommer.
> 
> So wunde Fische oder gar verpilzt habe ich schon ein paar gefangen und gesehen.



Sachsenhagen meinst du sicher, oder? Davon hattest du hier oder in anderen Foren glaube ich schonmal geschrieben...bin bei der Recherche mal auf nen Beitrag von dir über die Kanalstrecke hier gestoßen. Eine Idee, wo die dritte Stelle sein könnte, hab ich auch, aber da war ich sicher seit 10 Jahren nichtmehr. 

Ich kenn noch eine Stelle, da wachsen im Sommer so 10 Blättchen irgendeiner seerosenartigen Minipflanze, aber das bisschen zähle ich nicht... :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch ja...das war besonders vor einigen Jahren noch eine sehr gute Stelle. Gibt aber noch Pflanzen in Rusbend (Wendestelle)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach guck an, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Hab in dieser Wendestelle aber auch nur einmal geangelt.

Am Hülsedüker gibt es doch noch soein kleines flaches Seitenbecken im Kanal ohne beschattende Bäume. Daran dachte ich, denn das würde sich theoretisch ja noch eignen für Pflanzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, wird vielleicht sogar noch mehr Stellen geben. Die Dinger waren richtige Fischmagneten. Da gabs sogar Rotfedern und Schleien. Hatte da auch mal 2 Güster von 39 und 42. Also Arten, die man sonst nicht so schnell fängt auf Strecke. Zumindest in Sachsenhagen kann man manchmal auch Fische beim jagen sehen (auch Friedfische, die sich die Brut schnappen) Immer recht interessant.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Trockene Hände schaden Fisch, war das nicht auch eher ein Märchen, als wahre Begebenheit? Ich meine, Fänge nach oder während der Laichzeit, habe mir Fische in einem Zustand gezeigt, wo KEINE Schleimhaut mehr vorhanden war. Gerade Gewässer, wo viel Schotter und Holz, aber wenig Kraut oder Schilf vorhanden sind, zeigen Weißfische auf, die quasi sich Wund gerubbelt haben.
> 
> Ich habe selten verpilzte Fische gefangen, vielleicht einen einzigen in meinem Leben, auch an sehr stark beangelten Stillgewässern. Der nassen Hand traue ich nicht mehr über den Weg.


Hab mal nen Döbel mit Handabdruckpilzwuchs gesehen, deswegen denke ich dass es drauf ankommt wie man fen fisch anpackt und wie lange. Mit Nasser Hand fühle ich mich wohler beim anfassen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*












Zwei solcher Brassen mitten aus der Laichzeit. Ich fing viele solcher, ob groß oder klein, mit leichten Verwundungen der Haut. Man konnte auch das rabiate Laichspiel an Wurzeln von Bäumen im Wasser sehen. Die Jungs haben sich die Schleimhaut quasi selbst entfernt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab mal nen Döbel mit Handabdruckpilzwuchs gesehen, deswegen denke ich dass es drauf ankommt wie man fen fisch anpackt und wie lange. Mit Nasser Hand fühle ich mich wohler beim anfassen



Ich schließe es ja nicht aus, weil jede Verunreinigung zu einer Infektion führen kann, weshalb sollten nasse Hände dies aber ändern, wo du unweigerlich mit dem Fisch dennoch in Kontakt kommst? Selbigen Keime und Co. sind ja unter Wasser auch anzutreffen, selbst der Kontakt der Fische bei der Laichzeit würde doch zu einer Kettenreaktion ausufern.

Würden dann nicht Massen an verpilzten Fischen die Folge sein?


----------



## Allround-Angler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich schließe es ja nicht aus, weil jede Verunreinigung zu einer Infektion führen kann, weshalb sollten nasse Hände dies aber ändern, wo du unweigerlich mit dem Fisch dennoch in Kontakt kommst? Selbigen Keime und Co. sind ja unter Wasser auch anzutreffen, selbst der Kontakt der Fische bei der Laichzeit würde doch zu einer Kettenreaktion ausufern.
> 
> Würden dann nicht Massen an verpilzten Fischen die Folge sein?



In einer großen deutschen Angelzeitschrift stand vor über 30 Jahren:
Mit trockenen Händen entstehen auf der Fischschleimhaut Verletzungen, die "vergleichbar sind mit Verbrennungen auf der menschlichen Haut."
Ob die damals einen leichten Sonnenbrand oder schlimmeres gemeint haben, weiß ich nicht.
Schön wäre es, wenn jemand eine wissenschaftliche Studie oder ähnliches wüßte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> In einer großen deutschen Angelzeitschrift stand vor über 30 Jahren:
> Mit trockenen Händen entstehen auf der Fischschleimhaut Verletzungen, die "vergleichbar sind mit Verbrennungen auf der menschlichen Haut."
> Ob die damals einen leichten Sonnenbrand oder schlimmeres gemeint haben, weiß ich nicht.
> Schön wäre es, wenn jemand eine wissenschaftliche Studie oder ähnliches wüßte.



Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung und logischem Sachverstand heraus berichten. Wäre eine Übertragung eines Infektes von Hand auf Fisch Möglich, weil trockene Hände die Ursache sind, dann wären andere äußere Einflüsse ja das Ende der Welt.

Wenn ein Kormoran Löcher hackt, die Fische durch seinen mit Bakterien versifften Schnabel infolgedessen mit was weiß ich Infiziert werden, dann müsste doch bei Schwarmfischen schnell der Ofen aus sein.

Ich nehme die ganze Nummer nasse Hand schon aus vielerei Gründen nicht ab. Fisch auf nassem Rasen hatte bisher auch keine Folgen. Da wäre Kleinstgewässer ja Geisterbahnen, würde man dieser Theorie folgen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da sie beim schnackseln eher selten das wasser verlassen und mit den Keimen und Hefepilzen auf der menschlichen Haut in Berührung kommen (samt Verletzung der Schleimhaut)... es muss nix passieren aber kann, denke ich.
Vielleicht ist es Aberglaube vielleicht ist es übervorsichtig - ich fühle mich besser wenn ich die Hände zumindest anfeuchte und das reicht mir als Grund 
Aber schön das die Gretchenfrage "wie hälst du es mit der Verwertung" selbst hier Einzug hält - ich lege Wert auf eure Meinung und finde es spannend - selbst wenn ich sie nicht teilen würde


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da sie beim schnackseln eher selten das wasser verlassen und mit den Keimen und Hefepilzen auf der menschlichen Haut in Berührung kommen (samt Verletzung der Schleimhaut)... es muss nix passieren aber kann, denke ich.
> Vielleicht ist es Aberglaube vielleicht ist es übervorsichtig - ich fühle mich besser wenn ich die Hände zumindest anfeuchte und das reicht mir als Grund
> Aber schön das die Gretchenfrage "wie hälst du es mit der Verwertung" selbst hier Einzug hält - ich lege Wert auf eure Meinung und finde es spannend - selbst wenn ich sie nicht teilen würde



Wie gehabt, ist der Pilz im Wasser, als solches auf der Haut, würde die Übertragung doch massenhaft auftreten. Ohne Wissenschaft geht hier aber nichts. Wir brauchen Sneep, der hat Ahnung.

Was die Verwertung angeht:

Ich bin im Herzen Engländer.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber schön das die Gretchenfrage "wie hälst du es mit der Verwertung" selbst hier Einzug hält



 njäm, njäm, als eifriger Nutzer des Forenarchivs seh ich dieses spezielle Einzughalten mit gemischten Gefühlen #t.. aber wenn das Thema halt aufkommt, dann stehen wirs auch durch#6 
hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> :
> 
> Ich bin im Herzen Engländer.



Du trinkst warmes Bier und isst Fischmilch? 

@ Minimax: ja, aber der höfliche Umgang miteinander und die allgegenwärtige Achtung vor den anderen Üklern stimmen mich optimistisch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> njäm, njäm, als eifriger Nutzer des Forenarchivs seh ich dieses spezielle Einzughalten mit gemischten Gefühlen #t.. aber wenn das Thema halt aufkommt, dann stehen wirs auch durch#6
> hg
> Minimax



Ich gehe im Sinne unserer Oase davon aus, das wir eine Diskussion auch fernab der ständigen Vorwürfe und der Ideologie eines Vorreiters brauchen. ( beim zweiten Lesen erweckt es den Eindruck ich würde Thomas im Bezug auf Themen und Diskussionen damit meinen, um dem gleich Vorweg zu greifen, ich meine die Gesetzgebung mit der Interpretation des vernünftiges Grundes> Essen und deren Vertreter in Form alter Denkstrukturen)

Ich glaube auch, das wir hier eher Leute vorfinden, die generell Maß halten können und genau Wissen, wie es tun, warum und wann schluss sein sollte. Eine Diskussion wie im Veitstanzthread oder zur Debatte Schützer und Co. kann doch hier gar nicht fruchten und zu überwerfenden Diskussionen führen.

Wir sind Friedfischangler, wir sind anders.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du trinkst warmes Bier und isst Fischmilch?



|bigeyes

Ich Angle der Kunst willen, weniger dem Verzehr geschuldet. Genauso wie Leute Gärten haben, ohne Gemüse anzubauen, so gehe ich Angeln, ohne Fisch essen zu wollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Ich Angle der Kunst willen, weniger dem Verzehr geschuldet. Genauso wie Leute Gärten haben, ohne Gemüse anzubauen, so gehe ich Angeln, ohne Fisch essen zu wollen.



Da bin ich trotz hiesiger Geburt und einheimischer Mutter doch relativ stark von der Aussiedlerseite geprägt-  ein Garten ohne Obst und Gemüse ist witzlos, ein leckerer Fisch kann ein schönes Abendessen abgeben (ist aber nicht der Grund fürs angeln sondern eher das Ergebnis) - am.liebsten würde ich wenn wir ein Haus haben Hühner halten oder Kaninchen  (dann werde ich Joses Dealer)


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur für das Sakkoräsonieren entschuldigen. Es ist also so:
> Seit Silvester war ich nicht mehr am Wasser. Ich bin auf schlimmstem Turkey, vor allem weil zwei Tage vorher noch die Traumcombo ankam, die jetzt ungetestet verstaubt. Seitdem mörbel ich rum, poste in Threads von denen jeder normale Mensch sich fernhält, stelle mir in Onlineläden fiktive Brandungscombos zusammen (Ich hasse Strände, ich fürchte die See) und gestern habe ich eine Fliege aus Eigenhaar und Couchritzenfusseln gebunden. Ich bin so! kurz davor einen C/R-Verbände-Hechtvorfach-Nabu-Dschungelcamp-Köfi-Thread aufzumachen oder ne Diskussion mit Frühjahr zu starten!
> Ich bin mürbe. Ich will angeln. Angln. Angeln. Fegelein!



Danke Du hast mir, mal wieder, ein lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert!

Bei uns gilt die Regel "Im Januar ruht die Fischerei" und wenn nicht bald der Februar beginnt, dann bin ich pleite. Im Gegensatz zu Dir stelle ich mir die Combos dummerweise nicht nur zusammen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da bin ich trotz hiesiger Geburt und einheimischer Mutter doch relativ stark von der Aussiedlerseite geprägt-  ein Garten ohne Obst und Gemüse ist witzlos, ein leckerer Fisch kann ein schönes Abendessen abgeben (ist aber nicht der Grund fürs angeln sondern eher das Ergebnis) - am.liebsten würde ich wenn wir ein Haus haben Hühner halten oder Kaninchen  (dann werde ich Joses Dealer)



Ist ja auch irgendwo eine "Mentality-Frage". Selbstversorgung und autark sein. Die Frage des Preises ist gegeben, so wäre dieser Anspruch einer breiten Masse die Folge keinen Garten oder Haus mit Hof sein eigen nennen zu können, weil der Platz fehlt.Gleiches gilt wohl für den Fischbestand, wenn man es grob herunter bricht.

Das Mittelmaß ist entscheidend. Ich habe auch die Verantwortung gegenüber meinen Mitmenschen, mit meinem Verhalten nicht deren Umwelt zu belasten. Das wird aber all zu gerne vergessen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zwei solcher Brassen mitten aus der Laichzeit. Ich fing viele solcher, ob groß oder klein, mit leichten Verwundungen der Haut. Man konnte auch das rabiate Laichspiel an Wurzeln von Bäumen im Wasser sehen. Die Jungs haben sich die Schleimhaut quasi selbst entfernt.



Danke für die Fotos...das scheint ja wirklich ruppig zugegangen zu sein.




D1985 schrieb:


> Ja, wird vielleicht sogar noch mehr Stellen geben. Die Dinger waren richtige Fischmagneten. Da gabs sogar Rotfedern und Schleien. Hatte da auch mal 2 Güster von 39 und 42. Also Arten, die man sonst nicht so schnell fängt auf Strecke. Zumindest in Sachsenhagen kann man manchmal auch Fische beim jagen sehen (auch Friedfische, die sich die Brut schnappen) Immer recht interessant.



Das schreit im Sommer nach ne ausgiebigen Erkundungstour mit dem Rad und nem kleinen Krauthaken. Weißt du aus dem Kopf, was die IG Leine für uns kostet? Im letzten Heft steht nur der Bierdeschein mit konkretem Preis...




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber schön das die Gretchenfrage "wie hälst du es mit der Verwertung" selbst hier Einzug hält - ich lege Wert auf eure Meinung und finde es spannend - selbst wenn ich sie nicht teilen würde




Ich dachte mir, nachdem sich hier im Stammtisch langsam so ein kleiner harter Kern rausbildet, wäre es doch schön zu erfahren, wie die jeweils anderen anglerisch so ticken. Ganz ohne Wertung, rein interessehalber.

edit: Nachdem ich beim Schreiben abgelenkt worden war und nun eure zwischenzeitlichen Beiträge noch gelesen habe: Ich denke auch, dass wir hier ein Grüppchen sind, innerhalb dessen eine etwas andere Diskussionskultur herrscht als in vielen anderen Teilen des anglerisch relevanten Internets, sonst hätt ich mich auch sehr gehütet, diese Frage hier aufzuwerfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das schreit im Sommer nach ne ausgiebigen Erkundungstour mit dem Rad und nem kleinen Krauthaken. Weißt du aus dem Kopf, was die IG Leine für uns kostet? Im letzten Heft steht nur der Bierdeschein mit konkretem Preis...



5 Euro müssten das sein - zahlste nur einmalig. Dann bekommste etwas Papierkram und kannst so lange du im Verein bist da kostenlos angeln. Nur die Karte für den MLK musst du jedes Jahr neu holen...kostet aber nichts


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Andal als Friedfischzwölfender bzw -endboss zählt für mich auch zum harten kern auch wenn er frecher Weise ohne einen Antrag zu stellen derzeit mit Abwesenheit glänzt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich bin ja schon sehr auf seinen Tofu-Report gespannt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Proteinhaltig und nimmt gut Geschmäcker auf (naja - Anm. d. vegetarischen Alex)... bin mir sicher dass es klappt. Öl dazu geben damit das Ganze etwas Widerstandsfähiger bleibt und ggf. nen Auftriebskörper dran Pappen... bin auf den Bericht aber ebenso gespannt


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Ich Angle der Kunst willen, weniger dem Verzehr geschuldet. Genauso wie Leute Gärten haben, ohne Gemüse anzubauen, so gehe ich Angeln, ohne Fisch essen zu wollen.



Gefällt mir sehr gut der Vergleich, uns geht es auch so. Habe aber auch nichts dagegen wenn einer mal Fisch mitnimmt. Er soll nur die Schleien, Karauschen, Döbel, Barben, Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Hasel und die Ukels in Ruhe lassen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Selbstverständlich, Andal wird hier nicht vergessen. Abwesenheit ist kein Ausschlußkriterium des harten Kerns.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> . Er soll nur die Schleien, Karauschen, Döbel, Barben, Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Hasel und die Ukels in Ruhe lassen.



Ja, ja, nein, ja, nein, nein, nein, ja, jein (Köfi)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut der Vergleich, uns geht es auch so. Habe aber auch nichts dagegen wenn einer mal Fisch mitnimmt. Er soll nur die Schleien, Karauschen, Döbel, Barben, Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Hasel und die Ukels in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz



Als Erholungsangler (oder Entspannungsangler) geh ich ans Wasser, aber ab und an wird die fischgenießende Familie mit nem Karpfen, aber auch ner Schleie oder Karausche beglückt. 
Ist wie so vieles im Leben eine Frage des Maßes*.


*) zweideutig, fällt mir gerade auf: maßvoll entnehmen, und zwar Fisch von gut verwertbarem Maß.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe heute auch meine Gruppe innerhalb des Vereins Ortsbezogen gewechselt. Dort wird das Hegeangeln sehr interessant, weil die Wettbewerbe einzeln gewertet werden, samt Bonis. Nicht mehr Jahreswertung und auch unterschiedliche Reglements. Das Gefällt mir so richtig, so kann ich bei 4/10 Fischen mit dem Picker anrücken.

Und an meinem alten Hausgewässer findet auch die Quali für das große Vereinsfischen statt (14 Mannschaften insgesamt). Heimspiel also, stimmt die Leistung, kann ich mich etablieren. Wird ein interessantes Jahr.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Herr Topf,
es kann doch nicht sein, dass Sie vor lauter Geiz meinen Lieblingen nachstellen, wo es doch so schöne Köfis aus Weichplastik oder auch Hardplastik gibt. Für einen schmalen Taler beim Händler des Vertrauens.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz

Im März darf ich auch wieder ans Wasser und nachsehen ob es meinen Lieblingen auch gut geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber die Hartköder verschmähen meine Aale lieber Herr Heinz! Aber keine Sorge, zwischen mir und der Weser sind in der Regel mindestens vier Wehre, ich wildere nicht bei dir! Ausserdem, da kommt der Aussiedler durch, sind Rotauge und Brasse viel zu lecker um sie nie zu essen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort lecker: Alex, Du hattest doch neulich die kleinen runden Brotchips ins Spiel gebracht - die werden bei meinem nächsten Angeltrip in Ufernähe mal auf ihre Schwimmfähigkeit (insbesondere Ausdauer) getestet. Rein optisch, ohne spitzen Haken dran.
Wenn die einigermaßen lange schwimmfähig bleiben, werd ich sie mal in Gewässern mit Karpfenbesatz als Köder versuchen. 
Falls sie nach ein paar Minuten im Wasser zerfallen sollten, werden sie vom Angler mit Pils konsumiert.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ausserdem, da kommt der Aussiedler durch, sind Rotauge und Brasse viel zu lecker um sie nie zu essen



Wie bereitest du sie denn zu, also mit Fokus auf den Y-Gräten? Ich hab schon oft gelesen, dass Weißfisch allgemein sehr gut schmecken soll, aber das oft genannte Braten und sauer einlegen widerspricht meinen kulinarischen Präferenzen. 

Ich hatte bisher nur einen Weißfisch, der nach obiger Aufzählung nun besser nichtmehr namentlich genannt wird, auf dem Teller. Im Ganzen gebraten, vorher die Seiten geschröpft. Ab und zu hat man noch ein Stück Gräte gespürt, aber insgesamt sehr lecker.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort lecker: Alex, Du hattest doch neulich die kleinen runden Brotchips ins Spiel gebracht - die werden bei meinem nächsten Angeltrip in Ufernähe mal auf ihre Schwimmfähigkeit (insbesondere Ausdauer) getestet. Rein optisch, ohne spitzen Haken dran.
> Wenn die einigermaßen lange schwimmfähig bleiben, werd ich sie mal in Gewässern mit Karpfenbesatz als Köder versuchen.
> Falls sie nach ein paar Minuten im Wasser zerfallen sollten, werden sie vom Angler mit Pils konsumiert.



Warum so kompliziert, Georg? Ab ins Wasserglas damit!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert, Georg? Ab ins Wasserglas damit!



Och nö, ich hab gern so meine kleinen Neben-Projekte beim Angeln ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> ... nachdem sich hier im Stammtisch langsam so ein kleiner harter Kern rausbildet,





Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...zählt für mich auch zum harten kern





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Abwesenheit ist kein Ausschlußkriterium des harten Kerns.



[/QUOTE]

..psst, Freunde, ich weiss was ihr meint, aber ich rate zur Vorsicht.. den Zauber zu nennen, kann ihn auch brechen. Und der Zauber ists, warum wir uns hier fanden, als Gleiche unter Gleichen.

*Mal was Wichtiges*: Die Würfel sind gefallen, morgen geht's raus und ich lüge wenn ich sage zum Entschneidern. Ich will nen Johnnie, und Tulip is the Weapon of choice. Einfärben/Flavourn z.B. Currypulver oder Natur?
Oder geh ich all in und kauf morgen früh noch etwa Leber?
hg 
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich wünsch Dir Spaß, Muße und Erfolg (Reihenfolge bitte selbst ordnen).

Zu Tulip oder Leber kann ich wenig zielführendes beitragen. Wie wärs mit nem fetten Tauwurm?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich liebe Plötz und Brasse gesalzen und gedarrt (forensuche vobla) ansonsten sind Frikedellsche schön. @Tobias

Wir wollen einen Bericht (und die Pilsmarke) @ Georg! Bin gespannt, wenn sie nicht zum Hakenköder taugen dan vielleicht  zum liquidized bread zusatz?

@Minimax: hast schon recht, wobei ich als im Usenet sozialisiertes Kellerkind mich dabei erwische, in Kategorien wie "Regular" oder "lurker" zu denken 

Ich habe folgende Anregungen: 
- klau Frau Minimax nen Nylonstrumpf und strumpfe die Leber so ein
- Schweine- bzw Rinder- statt Geflügelleber hält besser am Haken
- ich fange zwar nix mit Tulip aber anbraten hält besser am Haken. Nen viertel anbraten, den Rest zum anfüttern

Btw: wieso wird Kollege Chub Johny genannt?

Aber egal was du tust: ZIEH WAS RAAAAAUUUUUS!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Anregungen:
> - klau Frau Minimax nen Nylonstrumpf
> mach ich regelmäßig, benutze sie aber als Teenetz. ohne Tee.:g
> - Schweine- bzw Rinder- statt Geflügelleber hält besser am Haken
> Du hast recht, ein Quantum Leber werd ich mitnehmen. Allein um Euch davon zu berichten
> - ich fange zwar nix mit Tulip aber anbraten hält besser am Haken. Nen viertel anbraten, den Rest zum anfüttern
> Ich glaube, das man mit angebratenem Frühstücksfleisch für zwei Vorteile drei Nachteile einkauft, ich glaube an Trocknen im Ofen.
> Btw: wieso wird Kollege Chub Johny genannt?
> Ist nicht offiziell- als ich meinen ersten Bericht hier schrieb, merkte ich, das Döbel, Chub, Fisch in der Widerholung langweilig wirkten- andrerseits: Was Passt besser als Johnnie, bei den feisten kleinen Rockern?
> 
> Aber egal was du tust: ZIEH WAS RAAAAAUUUUUS!
> Hast recht, werde langsam wunderlich..


danke für die Tipps,
hg 
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Guten Morgen werte Herren!

Möchte mich hier nochmals für die Ratschläge zwecks Feedermontagen bedanken, jedoch auch anstandshalber traurig meinen Abschied verkünden, bevor ich überhaupt richtig an Board angekommen bin.
Gestern war ich ein paar Stunden am Wasser und eingeholt von der bitteren Realität erkannte ich, wie mir der angelarme Winterblues doch den Petrischalk in den Nacken gesetzt hatte. Top (über)motiviert montierte ich mein Tackle, zur Hand hatte ich normalen Feederteig, Teig für Method Feeder, verschiedenste Miniboilies, Maden und Würmer. Alles lief wie gewohnt, nämlich bisslos. Und dann war er da, das fast Vergessene lachte mit höhnischer Fratze, die Realität vollzog ihren Lucky Punch. Ein heftiger Ruck ging durch eine Rutenspitze, ich sprang freudig auf, dann Ruhe. Ich hätte es doch wissen müssen, es war so gewohnt typisch, doch ich überlegte völlig weltfremd. Ein Spielen am Köder, ist das Körbchen kurz weitergetrieben, ein Schnurschwimmer, ein Ast,...? Ich wartete noch kurz und holte ein und da war ES. ES, was ich im Winterblues so schön verdrängt hatte, ES, was bei meinen gedanklichen, angelfreien Abenteuerreisen keine Rolle spielte. ES war wieder da - am Haken( oder doch lieber Hacken?) hing ES - eine Grundel!!! Feedern macht hier bei mir kaum Sinn. Lebendköder, Miniköder, alles wird einfach angegriffen und weggeputzt. Natürlich könnte ich auch Marathonfischen, in 2 Stunden 50 Grundeln rausziehen um evtl. mal ein Fischli zu erhaschen. Aber das ist echt nicht meins, so gern ich mir auch ein Tweed Sakko wünsche. Ich könnte auch größere Köder, Boilies aufziehen, aber da kann ich dann auch gleich wieder die Karpfenruten nehmen und nebenher genüsslich in literarische Klassiker eintauchen, wie gehabt. Tja, der Geist war willig, aber die Rechnung machte die Natur. Werde mein Tackle aber trotzdem nicht dauerhaft verstauben lassen. Kenne ein kleines Flüsschen, grundelfrei, sehr schön gelegen, mit Möglichkeit zu Tageskarten. Werde ab und an halt ein paar Kilometer auf mich nehmen und mich dort der Feederei hingeben.
Auch muß ich bei Fantastic Fisching noch den Gang zu Canossa antreten. Es ist schon ein Unterschied mal immer wieder eine Rute mit Körbchen ungefähr an die gleiche Stelle zu werfen, oder richtig zu Feedern und punktgenau mit feiner Spitze zu werfen. Da sind/waren 30-40 Meter für den Anfang schon eine wahre Herausforderung.
Werde Euch trotzdem im Auge behalten, vielleicht mal die ein oder andere Frage stellen sowie von den Ausflügen an das in meinen Augen traumhafte Flüsschen berichten.

Petri und Gruß
Marco


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Guten Morgen werte Herren!
> 
> Möchte mich hier nochmals für die Ratschläge zwecks Feedermontagen bedanken, jedoch auch anstandshalber traurig meinen Abschied verkünden, bevor ich überhaupt richtig an Board angekommen bin.
> Gestern war ich ein paar Stunden am Wasser und eingeholt von der bitteren Realität erkannte ich, wie mir der angelarme Winterblues doch den Petrischalk in den Nacken gesetzt hatte. Top (über)motiviert montierte ich mein Tackle, zur Hand hatte ich normalen Feederteig, Teig für Method Feeder, verschiedenste Miniboilies, Maden und Würmer. Alles lief wie gewohnt, nämlich bisslos. Und dann war er da, das fast Vergessene lachte mit höhnischer Fratze, die Realität vollzog ihren Lucky Punch. Ein heftiger Ruck ging durch eine Rutenspitze, ich sprang freudig auf, dann Ruhe. Ich hätte es doch wissen müssen, es war so gewohnt typisch, doch ich überlegte völlig weltfremd. Ein Spielen am Köder, ist das Körbchen kurz weitergetrieben, ein Schnurschwimmer, ein Ast,...? Ich wartete noch kurz und holte ein und da war ES. ES, was ich im Winterblues so schön verdrängt hatte, ES, was bei meinen gedanklichen, angelfreien Abenteuerreisen keine Rolle spielte. ES war wieder da - am Haken( oder doch lieber Hacken?) hing ES - eine Grundel!!! Feedern macht hier bei mir kaum Sinn. Lebendköder, Miniköder, alles wird einfach angegriffen und weggeputzt. Natürlich könnte ich auch Marathonfischen, in 2 Stunden 50 Grundeln rausziehen um evtl. mal ein Fischli zu erhaschen. Aber das ist echt nicht meins, so gern ich mir auch ein Tweed Sakko wünsche. Ich könnte auch größere Köder, Boilies aufziehen, aber da kann ich dann auch gleich wieder die Karpfenruten nehmen und nebenher genüsslich in literarische Klassiker eintauchen, wie gehabt. Tja, der Geist war willig, aber die Rechnung machte die Natur. Werde mein Tackle aber trotzdem nicht dauerhaft verstauben lassen. Kenne ein kleines Flüsschen, grundelfrei, sehr schön gelegen, mit Möglichkeit zu Tageskarten. Werde ab und an halt ein paar Kilometer auf mich nehmen und mich dort der Feederei hingeben.
> Auch muß ich bei Fantastic Fisching noch den Gang zu Canossa antreten. Es ist schon ein Unterschied mal immer wieder eine Rute mit Körbchen ungefähr an die gleiche Stelle zu werfen, oder richtig zu Feedern und punktgenau mit feiner Spitze zu werfen. Da sind/waren 30-40 Meter für den Anfang schon eine wahre Herausforderung.
> Werde Euch trotzdem im Auge behalten, vielleicht mal die ein oder andere Frage stellen sowie von den Ausflügen an das in meinen Augen traumhafte Flüsschen berichten.
> 
> Petri und Gruß
> Marco



Hallo Marco,

es st sehr schade, dass es mit dem Feedern nicht klappt wegen der Grundeln. Ich hoffe, wir werden im Frühjahr einiges an berichten zu dem kleinen Flüsschen bekommen.  Trotzdem musst du dich ja nicht von uns verabschiede. Wir sind schließlich kein Feeder-Stammtisch, sondern ein Friedfisch-Stammtisch. Ich würd mich auch sehr über gelegentliche Berichte über deine Karpfenansitze freuen, die Vielfalt machts. 


@Minimax: Denk dran, die Leber regelmäßig zu wechseln, wenn du sie benutzt. So alle 30 Minuten wird von den Döbel-Experten empfohlen, weil sie schon recht schnell auslaugt. Und bevorzugt die abgepackte Leber aus dem Tiefkühlfach, weil die von der Fleischtheke einfach viel zu sauber ist und dadurch viel weniger durftende Säfte ans Wasser abgibt.


und @Alex: Danke, ich werd mich mal schlau machen...klingt erstmal interessant!


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Tobias85

Wenn es so ist, freut mich dies natürlich. So muß ich nicht von Board und ende auch nicht als blinder Passagier.
Vom Flüsschen werde ich auf jeden Fall Bericht erstatten, samt Bilder. Wenn es, wie Du sagst, nichts ausmacht, werde ich natürlich mich weiterhin etwas an diesem tollen Thread beteiligen sowie auch von meinen Neckarerlebnissen berichten. Ist ja auch keine reine Karpfenangelei. Nur die Köder sind grundelfeindlicher. Trotzdem hat man es auch mal mit Brassen oder größeren Rotfedern zu tun. Oder auch mit Döbeln auf Kirsche im Sommer.

Petri und Gruß
Marco


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rustaweli schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> 
> Wenn es so ist, freut mich dies natürlich. So muß ich nicht von Board und ende auch nicht als blinder Passagier.
> Vom Flüsschen werde ich auf jeden Fall Bericht erstatten, samt Bilder. Wenn es, wie Du sagst, nichts ausmacht, werde ich natürlich mich weiterhin etwas an diesem tollen Thread beteiligen sowie auch von meinen Neckarerlebnissen berichten. Ist ja auch keine reine Karpfenangelei. Nur die Köder sind grundelfeindlicher. Trotzdem hat man es auch mal mit Brassen oder größeren Rotfedern zu tun. Oder auch mit Döbeln auf Kirsche im Sommer.
> 
> Petri und Gruß
> Marco



Das klingt doch ziemlich abwechslungsreich und passt doch wunderbar hier rein.  Wie gesagt, die Vielfalt an Themen machts, sowohl an Techniken, als auch an Zielfischen und Berichten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Leider ist die Problematik mit Grundeln eine recht unumgängliche, wenn sie sie komplett im Fluss stehen, ich kann deinen Unmut und deine Entscheidung verstehen. Ich wünsche dir dennoch Erfolg und im Herzen bist du dennoch ein Friedfischangler, so ist der Karpfen doch ein solcher.

Schreib einfach ab und an was von deinen Ansitzen auf Rüssler. Auch das wird Willkommen sein!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Marco, 
tut mir leid, lesen zu müssen, daß Dir die Grundeln einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben.
Würde es eigentlich etwas bringen, etwas „wolkigeres Futter” im Korb zu verwenden und mit einem auftreibenden Köder zu fischen?
Bei uns sind die Grundeln auch vertreten, aber irgendwie gibt es offenbar eine magische Grenze im Fluß, die sie nicht überqueren.
Ich wünsch Dir ganz pauschal schöne Angeltage an dem Flüßchen oder beim Karpfenansitz.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch von mir Beileid zu den Grundeln- aber wie die Vorposter schrieben, kein Grund hier über Board zu gehen oder die Rute ins Kraut zu werfen.|wavey:

Tj, von mir gibt's nichts zu berichten: kleine Planänderung, ich war garnicht am Wasser, sondern spiele seit heut morgen den aufopferungsvollen familiären Krankenpfleger... Ich bin sicher mein Würgereiz liegt nicht an einer Ansteckung, sondern hat psychische 
 Ursachen. grummel...

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Würde es eigentlich etwas bringen, etwas „wolkigeres Futter” im Korb zu verwenden und mit einem auftreibenden Köder zu fischen?



Ich denke nicht, dass das was bringt. Meiner Erfahrung nach schwimmen die auch locker 20-30cm hoch, sofern sie etwas Fressbares sehen oder etwas, das zumindest erstmal die Neugier weckt. Und Experimente im Aquarium haben gezeigt, dass sie den Köder auch nur anhand dessen Geruch finden können.

Mario, gibt es Stellen, wo der Grund etwas schlammiger ist und du ein paar Meter von der Steinpackung entfernt angeln kannst? Ich hab hier eine Wendestelle im Kanal, da fängst du im Flachen an der Steinpackung Mini-Grundeln im Minutentakt, die aber durchaus auch in der Lage sind, ein ganzes Maiskorn zu schlucken. Dreimal hab ich dort schon gefeedert, allerdings etwas weiter in der Mitte, ein paar Meter vor der Steinpackung auf leicht schlammigem Grund. Nicht eine einzige Grundel bei zusammen sicher 10 Stunden Ansitz. Die scheinen sich also nicht im gesamten Gewässer gleich zu verteilen, sondern auch auf kleinstem Raum durchaus manche Stellen zu bevorzugen und manche zu meiden. Es gilt dann einfach rauszufinden, wo das jeweils ist.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Auch von mir Beileid zu den Grundeln- aber wie die Vorposter schrieben, kein Grund hier über Board zu gehen oder die Rute ins Kraut zu werfen.|wavey:
> 
> Tj, von mir gibt's nichts zu berichten: kleine Planänderung, ich war garnicht am Wasser, sondern spiele seit heut morgen den aufopferungsvollen familiären Krankenpfleger... Ich bin sicher mein Würgereiz liegt nicht an einer Ansteckung, sondern hat psychische
> Ursachen. grummel...
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Oh nein, auch das noch! Eine gute Besserung an alle Betroffenen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oha, bitte richte Frau Minimax beste Genesungswünsche aus und bleib gesund. An sonsten wünsche ich euch genügend Toiletten 

Morgen gehe ich Operation "Heimkehr" an und hole meinen Futteral samt Friedfischruten aus meinem Elternhaus ab und kümmere mich nächste Woche um den Lappen 2018. Gerade mit det Centre Pin *muss * ich an die Fulda. Durch den Wasserstand gibt es quasi nur noch überhängende Büsche und keine Bäume mehr, die feisten Hochwasserdöbel verzehren sich nach einem treibendem Köder, ich hör sie rufen... "Du lieber Topf, komm,  zu mir!
Gar schöne Spiele spiel ich mit dir;
Manch bunte Blumen sind an dem Strand,
Meine Mutter hat manch silbern Gewand"

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur das Fieber...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*





Der Grund warum es heute leider nicht los ging trotz schönem Wetter. Morgen ist hier leider Sturm gemeldet weshalb das Wochenende wohl gelaufen ist


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

@ Minimax: tut mir leid für Fam. Minimax, gute und zügige Besserung wünsch ich aus der Ferne.

@ Kochtopf: bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen ersten Bericht!

@ Tobias: die Idee, gezielt die eher schlammigen Bereiche zu befischen, um den Grundeln aus dem Weg zu gehen, find ich interessant.


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit den schlammigen Stellen wäre vielleicht wirklich eine Option. Umgekehrte Hotspot Suche sozusagen. Das werde ich mit Sicherheit mal in Angriff nehmen. Mit der Feederrute einfach Strecke machen. Klingt eigentlich interessant und nach Spaß. Was die Steighöhe der Grundeln angeht, so bin ich mir nicht sicher. Es ragen sich viele Mythen um die kleinen Racker. Manche sagen Sie mögen kein salziges Futter, andere das mit der Steighöhe. Auch heißt es sie beißen bei Dunkelheit nicht sowie auch nicht mehr ab 8 Grad Wassertemperatur. Da ich letztes Jahr ab und an meine Familie versucht hab, über das Stippen an das Fischen ranzubringen, kann ich sagen das sie definitiv höher wie 30-50cm steigen. Ca. 1m ist immer mal drinne. Auch beissen sie in der Dunkelheit und das mit den Temperaturen habe ich ja Freitag gesehen. Aber das mit dem "Abspotten" werde ich machen.
Schönen Sonntag Euch Allen noch!

Petri und Gruß
Marco


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei uns am Neckar nützts nix mit keine Grundeln auf Schlamm  - alles schlammig, überall Grundeln, sobalds warm genug ist (auch mitten im Fluss nicht nur Böschung/Schüttung..)...


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns am Neckar nützts nix mit keine Grundeln auf Schlamm  - alles schlammig, überall Grundeln, sobalds warm genug ist (auch mitten im Fluss nicht nur Böschung/Schüttung..)...



Das war der berühmte Dolchstoß.
Mensch Thomas...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Trotzdem testen, vielleicht ists bei euch vor Ort anders. 
Neckar ist extrem fischarm, vielleicht nehmen die da leichter auch andere Habitate in Beschlag.
Interessiert mich auch, was da rauskommt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist in der Elbe auch nicht anders, fängt man vor den Füßen in den Steinen und genauso weiter draußen....zumindest rings um Magdeburg wars letztes Jahr so.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, so weit liegen unsere Abschnitte garnicht auseinander, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht. Befische den Xer.
Aber weißt was, starte die 1. Etappe mal heute. Auch wenn sich das Bild in den wärmeren Monaten natürlich nochmals ändern wird, wahrscheinlich.

Petri und Gruß
Marco


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

5er..

Da ists übel im Sommer.

Bei euch doch ein Stück flussauf..

Vielleicht besser?


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist in der Elbe auch nicht anders, fängt man vor den Füßen in den Steinen und genauso weiter draußen....zumindest rings um Magdeburg wars letztes Jahr so.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Die gute Elbe. War schon ewig nicht mehr da. Zu meiner Zeit waren Krabben das Problem, aber keine Grundeln. War meist in der Akener Ecke. Weißt Du wie es in der Saale aussieht? War oft bei Calbe dort zum Fischen.


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 5er..
> 
> Da ists übel im Sommer.
> 
> Bei euch doch ein Stück flussauf..
> 
> Vielleicht besser?



Mal schauen. Mache mich gleich los, mit leichtem Gepäck. Meine Familie konnte zu meinem spontanen wissenschaftlichen Forschungsausflug nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hau rein und berichte!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264688
> 
> 
> Der Grund warum es heute leider nicht los ging trotz schönem Wetter. Morgen ist hier leider Sturm gemeldet weshalb das Wochenende wohl gelaufen ist



Bon Appetit und alle Gute! So eine Geburtstagstorte werde ich hier wohl nie bekommen 


Ich glaube, bis wir tragfähige Strategien gegen die Grundelbisse entwickelt haben, wird es noch ein wenig dauern. Schließlich sind sie erst seit kurzem hier und alle möglichen Verhinderungstaktiken ausgiebig zu testen dauert einfach seine Zeit. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass auch sie ihre Schwachstellen haben! #6


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schließlich sind sie erst seit kurzem hier und alle möglichen Verhinderungstaktiken ausgiebig zu testen dauert einfach seine Zeit.



Hier im Rhein gibt es die seit ca Mitte der 90 er.
Sandiger Boden ,da bleibt man weningstens einigermaßen verschont und weg vom Packwerk.Steine gleich Grundel egal wieviel Strömung etc..


----------



## rustaweli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erste Etappe erfolglos beendet, konnte aber auch nicht viel Strecke machen. Habe am ersten Spot viel Zeit verloren. Anfänglich dachte ich schon an einen glücklichen Zufallstreffer. Provokativ hatte ich es gleich mit einem Wurmstück probiert. Etwas über eine Stunde ging nichts auf Wurm, die Freude stieg. Dann beköderte ich die Rute mit Maden. Auch da passierte erst einmal nichts. Aber dann ging es auch schon los und die Racker hatten ausgeschlafen und versammelten sich zum Vesper. Wechselte Spots und Köder, aber zwecklos. Selbst an Minies und Minifrolic knabberten sie. Zwar relativ erfolglos, aber trotzdem. Erschwerend kommt hinzu das die Grundeln den Haken echt tief schlucken, was nicht selten ein verletzungsfreies Abhaken unmöglich macht.
Hoffe der Bestand reguliert sich baldmöglichst. An der Donau scheint es ja irgendwie bißl besser zu laufen. Diese Invasion beschneidet die mögliche Angelbreite doch extrem. Ist so schon schwer genug am Neckar, auch ohne Grundeln.
Naja, weiter geht's.

Petri und Gruß
Marco


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hier im Rhein gibt es die seit ca Mitte der 90 er.
> Sandiger Boden ,da bleibt man weningstens einigermaßen verschont und weg vom Packwerk.Steine gleich Grundel egal wieviel Strömung etc..


Jap.
Genau.
Sandig evtl ein bisschen Kies.

Ich hab im Rhein grundelfreie Stellen gefunden.
Buhne für Buhne abgeklappert.
Einfache Montage. Laufblei + Haken + 2,3 Maden

Hab mir einfach die Zeit genommen und hab so die Buhnen abgefischt. Wenn nach 15 Minuten keine beisst, kann man es mal versuchen.

Wenn doch, direkt weitergehen !

Hab jetzt 2 Stellen, da kann ich entspannt ohne jegliche Grundeln feedern.

So macht es auch am Rhein wieder Spaß.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Die gute Elbe. War schon ewig nicht mehr da. Zu meiner Zeit waren Krabben das Problem, aber keine Grundeln. War meist in der Akener Ecke. Weißt Du wie es in der Saale aussieht? War oft bei Calbe dort zum Fischen.


Saale hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung, noch nie da gefischt. Ist einfach zuweit weg.
Krabben gabs ja schon immer in der Elbe, mit nunmehr 2 Plagegeistern hatte ich letztes Jahr aber nach knapp 3h feedern gelinde gesagt die Faxen.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier eine Wendestelle im Kanal, da fängst du im Flachen an der Steinpackung Mini-Grundeln im Minutentakt, die aber durchaus auch in der Lage sind, ein ganzes Maiskorn zu schlucken. Dreimal hab ich dort schon gefeedert, allerdings etwas weiter in der Mitte, ein paar Meter vor der Steinpackung auf leicht schlammigem Grund. Nicht eine einzige Grundel bei zusammen sicher 10 Stunden Ansitz. Die scheinen sich also nicht im gesamten Gewässer gleich zu verteilen, sondern auch auf kleinstem Raum durchaus manche Stellen zu bevorzugen und manche zu meiden. Es gilt dann einfach rauszufinden, wo das jeweils ist.


Hier im DEK-Wendebecken fängt man auch fast *keine* Grundeln....es sei denn man kommt zu nah an Steinpackung oder Spundwand

Einer weitere Möglichkeit die Grundeln vom Futterplatz länger fern zuhalten ist der Verzicht auf Lebendköder...Maden/Wurm usw.
Alles was krabbelt zieht die Grundeln schneller auf den Futterplatz
Ich verwende fast nur noch Caster/tote Maden im Feederfutter und am Haken auf grundelreiche Strecken

#h


----------



## phirania

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Ulli

Caster/tote Maden im Feederfutter
 Lebend Köder Sind ja bald verboten....:q:q:q


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, wegen der Verwertung!

In "meinen" heimischen Gewässern halte ich die Entnahme so wie FF auch!!!

Da ich hauptsächlich zur "Entspannung" Angeln gehe, flutschen mir die meisten Fischis aus den Händen. Was nicht bedeutet, das ich nichts mit nach Hause nehmen würde. Allerdings beschränkt sich das meist auf einen schönen Aal und/oder Hecht, Zander oder Forelle!!!

Der eigentliche "Essfisch" kommt bei mir aus der Ostsee!!! An so einen leckeren Dorsch kommt, in meinen Augen, keiner unserer Süßwasserfische ran!!! Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber so ist mein Geschmack!!!

Andersrum möchte ich mir natürlich auch "mein" Revier nicht "kaputtangeln", da ich ja nicht wirklich viel Auswahl habe!!!

Da ich in dem "heimischen" Trööt auch meine Stellen sage, sogar mit genauer Ortsangabe, habe ich natürlich auch kein Problem damit, das jemand Fische entnimmt!!! Allerdings angeln bei mir so wenig Leute, das das nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt!!! 

Die Weser ist auch nicht leicht zu beangeln, so das die Ausbeute der meisten Angler, wahrscheinlich, eh überschaubar wäre!?! 

@Mr. Minimax,

das ist natürlich schade, das es mit dem Angeln nicht geklappt hat!!! Auch von mir noch gute Besserung an die Familie!!!

@Marco,

das ist natürlich sehr schade, das bei Dir am Neckar "normales" Angeln wohl nicht möglich ist!!! Aber wie auch schon von anderen geschrieben, brauchst Du Dich nicht gleich "aus dem Staub" machen!!! 

Heute schaffe ich es nicht ans Wasser, aber Morgen wird es wohl wieder einen Bericht geben, hoffe auch wieder auf einen "fischigen"!?! Evtl. sogar mal wieder was von der Weser!?! Hab gestern mal einen kurzen "Brückengang" gemacht und evtl. sogar eine Stelle gesehen, wo das Angeln möglich ist!?! Mal schauen. Ansonsten geht es wieder an den Vereinsteich.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo, ich war auch mal wieder los.

Am Samstag das relativ schöne Wetter genutzt und einen schönen Platz an der Werse gesucht.

Ich ging gerade runter zum Wasser als ich eine Familie sah die lustig Stöcker in allen größen an dem von mir gewähltem Platz ins Wasser schmiss. 
Ließen sich auch nicht wirklich durch mein aufbauen stören, aber naja was will man machen...

So war es auch wenig verwunderlich das erstmal wenig bis gar nichts passierte.






Die Werse fließt hier von links nach rechts ich saß praktisch in einer Außenkurve wodurch ich nicht allzu weit raus musste aber auch den 8x4 Dometopstick schön durch die Weide auf seiner drift beobachten durfte. Ich habe pro Durchlauf 2 bis 3 mal mit 5-6 losen Maden von Hand gefüttert. 
es vergingen fast 2 Std. ohne irgendeine Aktivität bis das erste mal die Pose kurz verschwand und nur noch eine ausgelutschte Made am 20er Haken hing:m
also noch mal gefüttert und im Futter treiben lassen und da war der lange ersehnte widerstand:






An der 0,14 Drennan Floatfish (löst sich relativ gut vom Wasser beim menden) und 0,08er Vorfach hat der sich ganz schön gewehrt, hatte ca 46 bis 48 cm, genauer konnte ich ihn nicht messen ohne ihn anzufassen.
Nach einer halben Stunde erbarmte sich dann noch sein kleiner Bruder mit knapp über 40 cm meiner Maden:






Danach ging dann wieder erst mal nichts mehr wie üblich bei Döbeln wenn man keinen Setzkescher verwendet und meine Füße wurden auch langsam kalt so das ich nach Hause bin.

Meine Matchrute welche wirklich bis ins Handteil beansprucht wurde (Shimano Twinpower 420 SplicedTip) und bald ziemlich genau 25 Jahre in meinem Besitz ist hat ganz merkwürdige Geräusche beim Drill gemacht, die muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Ist aber eigentliche eine wirklich gute Stickrute mit der man auch die feinsten Schnüre ohne bedenken fischen kann und trotzdem sehr schnell Schnur aufnimmt beim menden.

Sorry für die schlechten Bilder aber der Kamerachip meines Handys ist leider im A.... so das bei zuwenig Licht die Fotos rosa werden...

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na dann aber mal ein dickes Petri!!!

Ja, ja, erzählt mir nur mehr von Euren Flüssen!!! Ich sitze hier bei Hochwasser,...! Aber Morgen werde ich es versuchen,...!!! Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht wirklich Hoffnung habe, da das Wasser nicht nur zu hoch, sondern auch noch sehr trübe ist!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war auch mal wieder los.



Hi Ralf,
 ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Döbeln am zarten Gerät
 und vielen Dank für den interessanten, detaillierten Bericht.
 Ich hoffe das ist nichts Ernstes mit der Twinpower. Könntest noch etwas zu Art und Stärke der Strömung und ungefähren Tiefe des Swims sagen?  |wavey:
 Herzlichen Dank,
 Minimax


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi, na klar.

Strömung war vielleicht so 1m in 3-4 Sekunden also wieder schön gemächlich. Etwas Hochwasser hatte die Werse (steht eigentlich im Sommer fast) noch und war noch ziemlich trüb, so 50 cm tief konnte man wieder gucken. Tiefe war in der Außenkurve ca 2,50 bis 3m gefangen habe ich ca auf 2,70 m (habe ziemlich viel probiert von 50 cm schleifen lassen bis 2.30 und stark verzögert) im tieferen Bereich verzögert geführt die meiste Zeit und die Bisse kamen dann direkt beim wieder treiben lassen. Bebleiung waren 2 bulks ca auf 1 m und nochmal auf 2 m und dann 2 8er Stotz eines direkt über dem 25cm Vorfach und eines 30 cm höher Im Sommer fängt man da eigentlich nur Kleinfisch vermutlich weil die Maden dann gar nicht bis zum Grund kommen.

Grüße


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Ralf, 
herzliches Petri zu den Dickköpfen! Interessant, welch „zarte Schnur” und Mini-Haken Du trotz des eher trüben Wasser fischst.
Hoffentlich ists nichts ernstes mit der guten Shimano.
Grüße aus dem trüben Nordosten, Georg.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist überhaupt sehr interessant. Es gibt ja beim winterlichen Döbelfischen offensichtlich zwei Köderstrategien, das eine ist die "Deftige Happen"- Schule, das andere die "Einzelmaden"-Schule. "Schule" ist hier natürlich in Anführungszeichen zu setzen, da die Exponenten der beiden denkweisen friedfischertypisch ganz ohne Negieren der jeweils anderen auskommen. Ich setz jetzt mal keine Links, da die einschlägige Lit hier ohnehin bekannt ist.

Die Strategie der deftigen Happen setzt auf Tulipwürfel, Leber, Käseteig, voluminöse Brotflocken an einstelligen Haken. Es fällt auf, das hier die Köder gerne sehr aromatisch sind. Die Präsentation erfolgt an leichten Grundmontagen. Der Gedanke: Große Fische, große Mäuler, aromatische Köder die mit wenig Aufwand viel Energie liefern.

Die Einzelmaden Denkschule scheint dem diametral entgegenzustehen: Es gibt im Grunde keine Köderpalette, eine oder höchstens zwei Maggies oder Caster, größere Haken als 16 werden eigentlich nicht verwendet. Präsentiert wird der Miniköder an feinsten Stickmontagen. Der Gedanke: Große Fische aber träge, im harten Winter sind diese aber schon auf kleinste Energiemengen angewiesen, und nur in dieser Zeit besteht Aussicht, Kleinfisch zu umgehen.

Indes sehe ich mehrere Berührungspunkte zwischen den scheinbar gegensätzlichen Ansätzen:
-Beide suchen den Fisch, und sehen eine halbmobile Angelei vor, ob 10, 30 oder 60 min. an erfolgversprechender Stelle, dann wird gepackt. Viel Wert wird auf Watercraft gelegt.
-Beide betonen die Verstohlenheit: Geschirr weit vom Ufer zusammenbauen, ankrabbeln an die Stelle nach Indianerart, beim Ansitz mit dem Gehölz verschmelzen, Köder erst nach gehöriger Warte- und Futterzeit ins Wasser etc.
-Verhaltenes Anfüttern: Beide Ansätze favorisieren Loosefeed des Hakenköders in extrem zurückhaltenden Mengen: Zwar ist beim Einzelmadenansatz de Frequenz höher, aber beim deftigen Ansatz wird ja auch mehr pro Futtergabe eingebracht: Dennoch sinds meist jeweils ein Dutzend oder weniger Happen.
-Mobiler Köder: Bei der getrotteten Made ists natürlich offensichtlich, aber die deftigen Happen werden ja an so leichten Grundmontagen präsentiert, dass auch hier der Köder in langsamer Bewegung ist. Beide Strategien setzen übrigens darauf, das der Köder durch Blei oder Posenkontrolle verzögert bewegt ist.
-unauffällige Präsentation: Die Einzelmade wird an feinsten Vorfächern mit leichtesten Posen angeboten, allerdings wird beim Ledgern mit deftigen Happen immer wieder betont, wie wichtig lange Vorfächer und leichte Bleie sind.

Insofern sind die beiden Konzepte, im Winter stattliche Döbel in kleinen und mittleren Fliessgewässern zu überlisten, garnicht so unterschiedlich.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na dann aber mal ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Ja, ja, erzählt mir nur mehr von Euren Flüssen!!! Ich sitze hier bei Hochwasser,...! Aber Morgen werde ich es versuchen,...!!! Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht wirklich Hoffnung habe, da das Wasser nicht nur zu hoch, sondern auch noch sehr trübe ist!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Ach Schätzelein, an meiner Fulle (nahe der A7 falls wer gucken mag) sind jetzt die erste Spaziergänger-/Fahrradwege unter gegangen und die Steilufer sind nicht mehr zu sehen... genau deswegen will ich da unbedingt trotten - am Rand ist die Strömung deutlich ruhiger, da werden die ganzen kleinen *******rchen stehen und sich nach meinen Gaben sehnen.
Ich fange nebenbei sowohl mit einer Made ala auch mit herzhaften Bömbchen gleich bescheiden, also nur seltenst im Winter.
Dickes Petri Ralf und die besten Wünsche für dein Rütchen! Aber, was bedeutet menden?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was ich mich immer frage: würde der Döbel, der die beiden Maden an dünnster Schnur und feinem Haken genommen hat, auch eine Käseteig-Kugel von Walnußformat an ner 025er Schnur nehmen? 

oder anders: war bei mir neulich am kleinen See wirklich kein Fisch in Ködernähe oder haben die bis zum Einbruch der Dämmerung einfach nur den Haken begutachtet und dankend abgelehnt?

Ne Waterwolf-Kamera paßt leider nicht zu der von mir bevorzugten Angelei - ich werd wohl nie herausfinden, wie Fische ticken.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach Georg, die kameras werden immer kleiner, irgendwann kannst du eine wie ein SSG-Blei an die Schnur knippsen - wobei das vermutlich immer noch zu grob wäre 
Mir haben sie letzten Sommer vom 30er Aalvorfach im Sonnenuntergang die würmer abgepflückt bis nur noch am Haken etwas Wurmfetzen hing. Als ich den Wurm dann auf das Vorfach aufzog war da Feierabend und ich konnte einen feisten Dickkopf landen. Deswegen halte ich Döbel zwar für  gerissen aber nicht zwangsläufig für Scheu. Aber nach der Landung erlahmte zwanzig Minuten lang jegliche Aktivität... und dann fingen sie an den Wurm vom Vorfach zu knuppern... das macht die Angelei auf Döbel so interessant, auch wenn der drill mit meinem Aalgerät eher Wasserski fahren für den Döbel  war


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  Stimmt schon, wenn das Verhalten der Fische komplett ausrechenbar und nachvollziehbar wäre, ginge ja auch ne Menge der Spannung beim Angeln flöten.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mr Kochtopf,

beim Angeln mit der Pose in Fließgewässer kann es vorkommen dass die Schnur schneller abtreibt als die Pose. Es entsteht so ein Schnurbogen unterhalb der Pose. Beim menden wird die Schnur vom Wasser aufgenommen und wieder oberhalb der Pose abgelegt. Hoffentlich habe ich das einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir haben sie letzten Sommer vom 30er Aalvorfach im Sonnenuntergang die würmer abgepflückt bis nur noch am Haken etwas Wurmfetzen hing.



Das geht noch. Bei uns hat es Schwarzmeergrundeln und Wollhandkrabben in der Elbe. Und die Wollhandkrabben haben mir letztes Jahr mehrfach den Wurm samt Haken einfach vom Vorfach abgeknippst. Da holt man nach einiger Zeit die Montage zur Köderkontrolle ein. Kein Rucken, kein Hänger. Aber an der Hauptschnur baumelt nur noch ein Stück Vorfach ohne Haken... Als mir das das erste Mal passiert ist, hab ich ziemlich irritiert geschaut, wie so was möglich ist.

Da überlegt man, ob man nicht doch mit Stahlvorfach auch Friedfisch angelt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> allerdings wird beim Ledgern mit deftigen Happen immer wieder betont, wie wichtig lange Vorfächer und leichte Bleie sind.



Sind sie wirklich so wichtig, oder bewegen wir uns da auf zu ausgetretenen old school Pfaden? 

Nach der "lange Vorfächer, leichte Bleie Meinung" , dürfte der MF(mit z. B. deftigen 14mm Pellets im Doppelpack ) im Fluss nämlich nicht einen Döbel bringen..tut er aber und das nicht zu knapp. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deswegen halte ich Döbel zwar für  gerissen aber nicht zwangsläufig für Scheu.



Würde ich gerade für die warme Jahreszeit genau so unterschreiben, je kälter es aber wird, desto mehr scheinen die Richtung Gier frisst "Hirn" zu ticken und damit auch weniger aufmerksam gegenüber plötzlich verschwindenden Artgenossen zu sein. 




geomas schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer frage: würde der Döbel, der die beiden Maden an dünnster Schnur und feinem Haken genommen hat, auch eine Käseteig-Kugel von Walnußformat an ner 025er Schnur nehmen?



Er würde nehmen was angeboten wird und ihm zusagt 

Fressopportunisten vor dem Herrn.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oh ja ich war sogar heute 2x an der Weser!

Aber der Reihe nach!

Um ca. 14Uhr am Wasser gewesen. Gleich mal die Grundangel fertig gemacht, da auf die andere ja noch eine andere Pose musste! Pose war montiert nun das Futter noch anfeuchten, huch da ruckelt es an der Grundrute ja schon! Bis ich den Futtereimer zur Seite gestellt hatte und so weit war, nichts mehr, Kontrolle beide Maden ordentlich zerkaut!!!

Fängt ja ordentlich an! Neue Maden Rute wieder raus. Etwas angefüttert, und versucht mit der Pose irgendwie den Grund zu erreichen, was bei etwa 3,5m und Strömung, Strudeln, Wirbeln eigentlich nicht möglich war! 

Das Wasser drückte fast immer ordentlich Richtung Uferböschung, so das jedesmal der Haken im Gestrüpp war und fast immer nicht mehr zu retten!!! So gingen erstmal gleich 2 Haken dahin!

Beim nächsten mal riss dann gleich die Pose mit ab, war aber noch zu sehen. Oh man, ob das noch was wird!?!

Dann bimmelte auch noch das Telefon: Du musst mal sofort kommen: Menübesprechung!!! Auch das noch!!! Also alles wieder eingetütet. Beim herausholen der Grundrute waren natürlich beide Maden wieder schön zerkaut! Hatte aber nichts mitbekommen davon!

Also erstmal die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen!!!

Um 15.45Uhr also 2. Versuch. 

Diesmal erstmal beide Ruten auf Grund versucht. Bei einer Kontrolle etwa 15min später, wieder die Maden an einer Rute zerkaut. Fisch war da, aber wie drankommen??? Also nochmal zur Pose zurück.

Aber äußerst schwierig bis fast unmöglich. Nach erneut 2 "Hakenverlusten", was war das, es tat sich mal eine etwas ruhigere Stelle auf! Na vielleicht reicht das kleine Fenster ja aus? Ja es sollte ausreichen!!! Kurzer Biss, Anhieb saß zum Glück, und ein etwa 20cm Rotauge kam zum Landgang!!!

Ihr glaubt ja nicht, was für Steine mir vom Herzen gefallen waren!!! Kurz darauf war dann nochmal ein Haken weg, ok. Nichts mehr Schwimmer! Nur noch einen neuen dran gemacht und die Rute eingepackt!

Mit der Grundrute, dann nochmal dort geangelt, wo es mit dem Schwimmer eigentlich klappen sollte, aber es kam kein Biss mehr! 

Achso, da war ja noch der Schwimmer! Naja, mit 16er Schnur versuchen eine 18er Schnur rauszuholen, ist dann keine sooo gute Idee. Blei auch noch abgerissen!!! Aber zum Glück lag der Schwimmer jetzt so nah, das ich ihn vorschriftsmäßig Keschern konnte!!!

Es gibt halt so Tage, da sollte man besser gleich zu Hause bleiben, aber das weis man leider vorher nicht!!!

Das einzig positive war halt das Rotauge und damit, auch an der Weser, in 2018 "noch" nicht geschneidert!!!

Was hängen bleibt ist halt, das an der Stelle heute ein "Feederprofi" wahrscheinlich gut/besser gefangen hätte!?! Ich kenne auch niemanden der hier bei mir feedert!!!

Da ich keiner bin und auch kein Equipment dafür habe, ist das zwar nur eine Vermutung, aber ich denke da wäre was gegangen!!! Denn mit der Pose zum Grund zu kommen war "fast" unmöglich!!!

Naja Ende gut alles gut!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario 

wollte heute auch unbedingt los ( ab 01.02. ist hier bis 01.04. geschlossen ) aber daraus wurde leider nichts und morgen ebenfalls nicht. Immer wenn man es am wenigsten gebrauchen kann wird man krank. 

zum Feedern: halbwegs gutes Feederequip muss nicht teuer sein. in der Mittelklasse gibt es viel brauchbares. Die Grundlagen zu erlernen ist ebenfalls kein Hexenwerk. Da ich es mir ebenfalls selbst beibringen musste bzw viele Infos aus diesem Forum gelesen und auf Youtube bildlich verinnerlicht habe ging es mit der Feeder sofort erfolgreich los. Also daran dürfte es echt nicht scheitern. 

Wenn du interesse daran hast würde ich es definitiv mal ausprobieren. Ich bin oftmals wirklich erstaunt wie gut das funktioniert und wie viel Fisch ( Stückzahl sowohl auch Masse ) man damit innerhalb kürzester Zeit fangen kann. Womit wir nochmal zum Equip kommen... 1 Feederrute reicht vollkommen denn mit zweien kommt man nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geil was ihr alles an Zeit habt um fischen zu gehen. 
Ja da werde ich neidisch.
:m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Noch 1,5 Wochen dann habe ich 2 Wochen Urlaub. Ich hoffe das ein anderes Gewässer bis dahin nicht zugefroren ist. Ohne Eis = ganzjährig beangelbar. Mit Eis = bis Mitte März geschlossen. 

Fleißig Daumendrücken ist angesagt  Mir juckt es leider viel zu viel in den Fingern...


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen hier dreht wenn ich dann mal könnte das Wetter völlig am Rad und jetzt müssen erst noch Sturmschäden am See beseitigt werden und einige Stege hat da auch übelst erwischt.Aber ich brenne ans Wasser zu kommen um endlich mal wieder den Schuppenträgern nachstellen zu können.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Geil was ihr alles an Zeit habt um fischen zu gehen.
> Ja da werde ich neidisch.
> :m


.....wenn Zeit vorhanden dann bin ich platt vom Job und/oder von den wenigen Sonnenstunden der letzten Wochen |kopfkrat

ABER...zwei Jahre noch....dann hoffe ich das ich Privatier bin....ähm...Rentner mein ich ...und viel Zeit und Lust zum Angeln habe :m

Ps: ...sobald die Ems hier wieder normalen Wasserstand hat werde ich die Jagd auf ü50 Döbel eröffnen |rolleyes

Petri den Fängern #6


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde lieber noch arbeiten....
Damals bin ich öfter zum angeln gekommen als heute


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario - Petri, schöner Bericht, schade um die Abrisse, aber die gehören eben auch dazu.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja Ja die armen Rentner haben Viiieeel zu wenig Zeit...#d.:q:q:q


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



phirania schrieb:


> Ja Ja die armen Rentner haben Viiieeel zu wenig Zeit...#d.:q:q:q



Hallo,

das wirst Du schon noch selbst erfahren, wenn es einmal soweit ist#h.

Petri Heil

Lajos (seit knapp 6 Jahren Rentner)


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch!!!

Da ich ja die Begebenheiten nun kannte, wollte ich mein Glück heute nochmal versuchen!

Es kam dann leider noch eine gute Briese Wind dazu, was das ganze noch erschweren sollte!!!

Na gut also los. Die Posenrute war heute etwas länger, was bei der Führung helfen sollte und am Grund kam auch ein schwereres Blei (20gr) zum Einsatz.

Es ging allerdings alles andere als gut los, denn es passierte mal rein gar nichts. Weder an der Pose tat sich was und auch auf Grund, nichts.

Was denn nun los??? Das ganze ging erstmal 1.5h so. Sollte der erste Schneidertag kommen? Na gut dann eben die Pose wieder ab, und auch hier ein Blei (8gr) dran und auch auf Grund legen, um direkt vor den Füßen zu angeln! Gesagt getan, aber durch den vielen Wind war an eine Bisserkennung nicht wirklich zu denken. So kam es dann, das bei einer Köderkontrolle es plötzlich Bewegung in der Rute gab und ein Rotauge in der Größe von gestern war gefangen. Wieder kein Schneider!!! Hurra! 

Nach einem: Na könnte das ein Zupf gewesen sein und der Kontrolle mit einer ausgelutschten Made, zupfte es dann doch nochmal deutlich an einer Rute! Auch den Fisch konnte ich landen. Es war mal kein Rotauge, sondern eine schöne Hasel (ca. 25cm)!!! Na schon 2 Fische diesmal.

Dann kam aber bis zum Schluss nichts mehr!!!

So ging ein schön, windiger Angeltag auch schon wieder zu Ende!!!

Jetzt wird es wohl ein Weilchen dauern, bis ich das nächste mal ans Wasser komme, denn die Wetteraussichten sind ja nun nicht gerade gut!?! Aber mal sehen, sollte es nicht zu kalt werden und das Wasser auch etwas fallen, werde ich mich wohl doch mal ans Wasser trauen!!!

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere von Euch wird die Tage nochmal ans Wasser kommen!?! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario! 

Bei mir ists wie verhext: wenn ich Zeit hab, spielt das Wetter nicht mit und andersrum ;-/
Jetzt wirds wohl erstmal wieder kälter, bin dennoch heiß auf wenigstens einen Kurzansitz.
Grüße von der Ostsee, Georg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war bis eben mit dem Hund draußen. Sonderlich kalt war es nicht, aber Wind und Regen, die Kombination mitten aus der Hölle. 

Aber auch 2 neue Ruten sind angekommen, da ist der Drang nen kurzen Abstecher zu machen gegeben, aber sind wir mal ehrlich, echte Männer gehen zwar jetzt Angeln, dafür aber nicht mehr in 5 Jahren.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario hast wieder ein schönen Angel Tag gehabt.#6


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber noch arbeiten....
> Damals bin ich öfter zum angeln gekommen als heute



Penny das hast du dir doch Verdient? #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was meint ihr, haben die Betreiber des AB die Leine mit den Admins gezogen, weil es zu Angelpolitisch wurde, zuviel Druck von Außen?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, haben die Betreiber des AB die Leine mit den Admins gezogen, weil es zu Angelpolitisch wurde, zuviel Druck von Außen?



Schwer zu sagen. Gründe kann es so einige geben.. Wir werden es denke mal nie so wirklich erfahren. 

Hab gehört 16er Haken wollte ein Board integrieren?  :m :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Spekulieren tu ich lieber über die Freßgewohnheiten der Friedfische ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann mit wenig Aufwand ein kleines passendes, moderne Forum initiieren. Sollten hier alle Stricke reißen, ich lass euch nicht hängen.

Genereller Marktmechanismus. Ich fand Thomas und Franz Aufwand und Arbeit, auch Leidenschaft super, aber so laufen die Dinge in unserer Welt.



> Spekulieren tu ich lieber über die Freßgewohnheiten der Friedfische ;-)



Wir könnten auch über Thomas seine Fressgewohnheiten spekulieren? :vik:


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Wir könnten auch über Thomas seine Fressgewohnheiten spekulieren? :vik:



Der sitzt bestimmt mit einem riesen Becher Popcorn vor dem Rechner und beobachtet alles hier ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was für neue Ruten hat der Herr eigentlich geordert?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Der sitzt bestimmt mit einem riesen Becher Popcorn vor dem Rechner und beobachtet alles hier ;-)



Soll er es genießen, wie seine heimlichen Hater jetzt wieder aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen. Er hat sich fest mit dem AB für die Ewigkeit verbunden, daran kann niemand rütteln.



> Was für neue Ruten hat der Herr eigentlich geordert?



Browning Bomb 3,00m 80g Wurfgewicht und eine Browning King Commerical II 2,7m 4lbs-8lbs. Für meine eher kleineren Gewässer, sowie kleinen Fluss/Hafen ideal. Obgleich die Bomb fürs reguläre Feedern herhält, die andere Rute eher ein Picker für den Sommer sein wird.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Glückwunsch! Die 2,70m ist die Wand XL, oder? Interessant - viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Testen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Glückwunsch! Die 2,70m ist die Wand XL, oder? Interessant - viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Testen!



Ich bin fast weg von langen Ruten, weil jene Distanzen, die ich befische, nicht wirklich lange Stöcker verlangen. Auch das Handling ist um Welten besser.

Die F1 war mir im Sommer aber einen ticken zu weich, so kann das schon ein sehr heißer Tanz werden. In England gibt es ja nicht solche Strukturen in Gewässern, bei mir liegen Bäume, Steine, Autos, alles Mögliche. Etwas Druck muss schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Ja, kann ich gut verstehen. Ich angel ja auch häufig „Dschungel-nah”. Hatte schon die Wand oder Tickler als F1-Variante ins Auge gefaßt, aber nach etwas überlegen tendiere ich doch eher in Richtung 2,70m.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Ja, kann ich gut verstehen. Ich angel ja auch häufig „Dschungel-nah”. Hatte schon die Wand oder Tickler als F1-Variante ins Auge gefaßt, aber nach etwas überlegen tendiere ich doch eher in Richtung 2,70m.



Die F1 ist eine klare Winterrute. Dort spielt sie ihre Stärken vollends aus. Der Papa, die große Version, wird wohl mein Favorit für den Sommer.

Das ja auch son Ding, wenn man mitten im Dickicht sitzt und sich ständig mit einem langen Stock die Arbeit nur unnötig erschwert. Die Distanzen sind oft so kurz, ich glaube Ruten mit 2,10 bis 2,7m reichen generell.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin fast weg von langen Ruten, weil jene Distanzen, die ich befische, nicht wirklich lange Stöcker verlangen. Auch das Handling ist um Welten besser.



Dito, Handling 1a,beinahe schon spielerisch. 

Meine 3.60er werden Spinnweben ansetzen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dito, Handling 1a,beinahe schon spielerisch.
> 
> Meine 3.60er werden Spinnweben ansetzen



Ich habe 2 richtige gute, sehr teure 4,2m Feederruten, beide habe ich sage und schreibe 5x benutzt. Ich bin nur noch mit den kurzem Gerät unterwegs.

Oft nur 2 Steck, mehr Gefühl, einfach alles. Und weit genug werfen tun sie auch! #6


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hm, ich habe zwar auch eine kurze von 2,70
aber ich fische am liebsten mit 3,90er Stöcken. 
Die Arbeiten einfach besser wenn die Fische überwiegend groß sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und weit genug werfen tun sie auch! #6



Der Geübte erreicht damit sogar beachtliche Distanzen.

Der weniger Geübte/suboptimal hantierende mit einer 3.60m nicht unbedingt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe zwar auch eine kurze von 2,70
> aber ich fische am liebsten mit 3,90er Stöcken.
> Die Arbeiten einfach besser wenn die Fische überwiegend groß sind.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden, ich kann nur klein! :vik:



> Der Geübte erreicht damit sogar beachtliche Distanzen.
> 
> Der weniger Geübte/suboptimal hantierende mit einer 3.60m nicht unbedingt



Entsprechende Futterkorbform, dann fliegt das Ding auch Steil 50m. Ich arbeite sehr gern mit dem Window Feeder. Das Ding vereint alles, was ich von einem Futterkorb erwarte. Fliegt weit,  gute Futterfreigabe, flexibel. An kurzen Gerten eine traumhafte Kombo!


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kann mit wenig Aufwand ein kleines passendes, moderne Forum initiieren. Sollten hier alle Stricke reißen, ich lass euch nicht hängen.


#6#6#6

Dann schau ich noch öfter auf deine HP ob es was neues gibt 

Schade ist es dennoch mit (ohne) Thomas & Franz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Dann schau ich noch öfter auf deine HP ob es was neues gibt
> 
> Schade ist es dennoch mit (ohne) Thomas & Franz



Soll ja auch nur eine Notlösung sein, aber generell würde ich es anbieten um gleichdenkenden und der Zielgruppe die Möglichkeit des Austausches zu schaffen. 

Franz und Thomas sind die Flagfiguren gewesen, es hat einen schlechten Beigeschmack, mir fällt aber schwer über alles zu Urteilen. Vielleicht ist es auch eine Chance für alle Seiten?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eine Picker hab ich ja bislang nicht, meine drei leichten Swingtip-Ruten sind offiziell 9.5 Fuß lang, also etwa 2,85m. Find ich eine ziemlich praktische Größe für meine Art der leichten Grundangelei (fast ausschließlich auf kurze Distanzen).

Zwei Feeder-Ruten (eigentlich sind beide Specialist- oder Twintip-Ruten) haben 3,60m, die leichtere der beiden ist schon zarter als einige heute verkaufte Picker-Ruten, die andere hat deutlich mehr Rückgrat, ist aber noch keine „Heavy-Feeder”.

Sicher, es gibt hier und da Angelstellen, die nach einer sehr kurzen Picker schreien, aber die sind doch eher selten. 
2,70m scheinen ein ganz praktikabler Kompromiß zu sein.

Deshalb bin ich auf Deine, FF, Erfahrungen mit der Wand XL gespannt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Eine Picker hab ich ja bislang nicht, meine drei leichten Swingtip-Ruten sind offiziell 9.5 Fuß lang, also etwa 2,85m. Find ich eine ziemlich praktische Größe für meine Art der leichten Grundangelei (fast ausschließlich auf kurze Distanzen).
> 
> Zwei Feeder-Ruten (eigentlich sind beide Specialist- oder Twintip-Ruten) haben 3,60m, die leichtere der beiden ist schon zarter als einige heute verkaufte Picker-Ruten, die andere hat deutlich mehr Rückgrat, ist aber noch keine „Heavy-Feeder”.
> 
> Sicher, es gibt hier und da Angelstellen, die nach einer sehr kurzen Picker schreien, aber die sind doch eher selten.
> 2,70m scheinen ein ganz praktikabler Kompromiß zu sein.
> 
> Deshalb bin ich auf Deine, FF, Erfahrungen mit der Wand XL gespannt.



Klassische Picker gibt es so gesehen auch nicht mehr. Die F1 ist eigtl. ne Puffrute in England für 2 Kilo Fische, so wird dort auch gern mit einem Method Feeder 20g gefischt. Vielmehr geht nicht mehr aufs Blank, das ist schon recht viel.

Ich würde sagen als Picker geht sie glatt durch, wahrscheinlich sogar feiner als jene der Vergangenheit, aber die Grenzen sind ja fließend. Gleiches ist ja mit der Wahl des Wurfgewichtes. Ein kleiner Korb, nen Method oder Bleischrote, was definiert jetzt die Methode? Die Rute, alles andere?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In meinen Augen sind die F1-Modelle der Wand und der Tickler die „klassischen Winklepicker” in modernem Gewand.

Wurfgewichte bis 50 oder 60 Gramm wie bei einigen der heutigen als Picker vermarkteten Ruten passen irgendwie nicht dazu.
Hier https://fischundfang.de/woher-stammt-der-name-winklepicker-43404/  ist ein ganz interessanter Artikel über die Winklepicker und deren Geschichte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind die F1-Modelle der Wand und der Tickler die „klassischen Winklepicker” in modernem Gewand.
> 
> Wurfgewichte bis 50 oder 60 Gramm wie bei einigen der heutigen als Picker vermarkteten Ruten passen irgendwie nicht dazu.
> Hier https://fischundfang.de/woher-stammt-der-name-winklepicker-43404/  ist ein ganz interessanter Artikel über die Winklepicker und deren Geschichte.



Diese Art der Erklärung kannte ich auch schon, Andal erläuterte sie mir gegenüber, ich wollte sie noch in meiner HP verflechten. Muss ich auch noch machen........

Schade nur, ich wollte eigentlich ne monatliche Kolumne übers Friedfischangeln stemmen, wenn mein "Workload" es zulässt, hatte mit Thomas drüber telefoniert, auch war irgendwann ein Video angedacht.

Fällt wie der Regen, ins Wasser. #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Klassische Picker gibt es so gesehen auch nicht mehr



Yepp..bin gottlob noch in Besitz einer tadellosen Byron Grey Shadow WP aus den 90ern,feines Filigrangerät. 

Einmal 'nem Kollegen geliehen und nach 10 min. rumprobieren im ruhigen Uferbereich der Ruhr, stieg ihm natürlich prompt was besseres ein.

Ich habs noch im Ohr, wie 10m neben mir plötzlich ein sehr gedehntes Scheiiiii$$e die Stille des Sommerabends ruinierte 

Nach dem definitiv längsten Karpfendrill unseres Lebens ,kam ein knapp 6 Pfd Spiegler ans Licht...einige Meter entgegenwaten, musste für mich als Kescherbüttel natürlich auch noch sein.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Yepp..bin gottlob noch in Besitz einer tadellosen Byron Grey Shadow WP aus den 90ern,feines Filigrangerät.
> 
> Einmal 'nem Kollegen geliehen und nach 10 min. rumprobieren im ruhigen Uferbereich der Ruhr, stieg ihm natürlich prompt was besseres ein.
> 
> Ich habs noch im Ohr, wie 10m neben mir plötzlich ein sehr gedehntes Scheiiiii$$e die Stille des Sommerabends ruinierte
> 
> Nach dem definitiv längsten Karpfendrill unseres Lebens ,kam ein knapp 6 Pfd Spiegler ans Licht...einige Meter entgegenwaten, musste für mich als Kescherbüttel natürlich auch noch sein.



Interessant - ich hab auch ne Byron Grey Shadow (wat fürn klangvoller Name!!!) von etwa 1995, allerdings als LightFeeder-/Ledger-/Swingtip-Kombirute. 
Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Ruten ist die Byron leider etwas zu „modern” in der Aktion für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Byron GS Sensotip hat mit 3 Pfd Brassen eine voll durchgehende Aktion, die kannste in der Klasse auch noch in der Rute strampeln lassen.

Darüber hinaus, kommste über eine gute Rollenbremse nicht herum.

Hat glaube ich ein angegebenes max. WG von 15g(?) 

2 Spitzen, 0.5 oz Glas, 0.75 oz Carbon 2.2mm Einschub(Ersatz gibt's freundlicherweise bei den Tubertini Next Generation Light Feeder) 

WG max.würde ich real aber bei max.10-12 g sehen..unbebleite Minifeeder und leichte Bombs/Tellerbleie halt.Das feuert die dann aber richtig gut raus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo,

als euer Projektmanager hier im Thread bitte ich um Balance, wir sollten uns auf die kommende Schleienzeit konzentrieren, welche in meinen Augen in 2 Monaten beginnen wird. 

Wer hebelt dieses Jahr die Meisten raus? |kopfkrat:m







Auf meinem Speiseplan stehen jedenfalls 3 Projekte:

Pickern auf Schleie 2.0
Method Feedern auf Schleie
Pellet Waggler auf Schleie
Schleie aus dem Baggerloch
Liften auf Schleie
Challenge : Fange 100 Schleien in einer Saison

Ich bin bereit!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ RuhrfischerPG:  so eine ähnliche Aktion kenn ich von den alten Abu Legerlites (den leichten der Serie). 


Was ich persönlich schätze ist eine Angabe der empfohlenen Schnurstärken (Tragkraft) bei Friedfischruten. Daraus läßt sich die zu erwartende Aktion doch relativ gut ableiten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als euer Projektmanager hier im Thread bitte ich um Balance, wir sollten uns auf die kommende Schleienzeit konzentrieren, welche in meinen Augen in 2 Monaten beginnen wird.
> 
> Wer hebelt dieses Jahr die Meisten raus? |kopfkrat:m
> 
> ...
> 
> Auf meinem Speiseplan stehen jedenfalls 3 Projekte:
> 
> Pickern auf Schleie 2.0
> Method Feedern auf Schleie
> Pellet Waggler auf Schleie
> Schleie aus dem Baggerloch
> Liften auf Schleie
> Challenge : Fange 100 Schleien in einer Saison
> 
> Ich bin bereit!



Ha, vielleicht reicht schon eine Warmwetter-Phase im Februar oder März, um die Schönheiten zu aktivieren.

Schleien (von besserem Format als die des Jahres 2017) stehen bei mir auch auf dem Programm. 

Freie Leine will ich erstmals probieren, aber auch Festblei und Futter im PVA-Zeugs.

Die Karauschen (hab letztes Jahr noch ein vielversprechendes Gewässer entdeckt) sind ebenfalls Zielfisch.

Der Aland soll auch übertölpelt werden - mal sehen, was so geht im Verlauf des Jahres.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schleienzeit?

Wenn es die in "meiner" Weser ja geben würde!!! Aus 40 Jahren Angeln kenne ich genau 2 in Worten zwei Fänge der Schönheit!!! Im Vereinsteich gibt es auch "nur" einzelne Exemplare und der ist für mich aber nur das "Notfallprogramm"!!! Also bin ich zu der Thematik leider außen vor!!!

Mach doch den anderen Trööt bitte wieder zu!!! Das kann man doch auch alles hier in Ruhe posten!!! Sonst verteilt sich das, in meinen Augen, zu sehr!?! Ich glaube auch, das der harte (Friedfisch-)Kern eh schon hier ist und es nicht gerade viele (Friedfisch-)Neulinge geben wird. Soll heißen auch im "neuen" Trööt wirst Du die selben "Gesichter" sehen, wie hier!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Schleienzeit?
> 
> Wenn es die in "meiner" Weser ja geben würde!!! Aus 40 Jahren Angeln kenne ich genau 2 in Worten zwei Fänge der Schönheit!!! Im Vereinsteich gibt es auch "nur" einzelne Exemplare und der ist für mich aber nur das "Notfallprogramm"!!! Also bin ich zu der Thematik leider außen vor!!!
> 
> Mach doch den anderen Trööt bitte wieder zu!!! Das kann man doch auch alles hier in Ruhe posten!!! Sonst verteilt sich das, in meinen Augen, zu sehr!?! Ich glaube auch, das der harte (Friedfisch-)Kern eh schon hier ist und es nicht gerade viele (Friedfisch-)Neulinge geben wird. Soll heißen auch im "neuen" Trööt wirst Du die selben "Gesichter" sehen, wie hier!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hab mir gerade mal die Weser in Deiner Region angesehen, leider keine Altarme oder Buchten in Deiner Nähe, wenn die Google-Aufnahmen stimmen ;-/
Vielleicht klappts ja doch mit einem Versuch am Vereinsteich. Nur Mut ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich schätze ist eine Angabe der empfohlenen Schnurstärken (Tragkraft) bei Friedfischruten. Daraus läßt sich die zu erwartende Aktion doch relativ gut ableiten.



Wie funktioniert das? Und wie kann man von Schnurstärken aufs WG kommen? Blicke da bis dato wenig durch, ebenso wenig wie bei lbs - WG (die umrechnenformel scheint nicht zu stimmen, wenn ich lese das mit der wilson anniversaryrute bei 1,5lbs 70gramm geworfen werden).*ed*

Ich will natürlich verstärkt die CP ausprobieren - trotten, legern (hier ist der Zielfisch Döbel und Barbe, aber Rotauge und BaFo sind ebenso möglich wie Wels - es wird also spannend! Spätestens wenn ein 2,00 m Waller auf mein 10er Häkchen mit Wurm einsteigt melde ich mich hier), aber auch durchgebunden mit einem Schrot auf der Schnur auf Karpfen und Schlei am Vereinsteich... aber auch sonst habe ich die klassischen Ziele: 40+ Rotauge, 30+ Rotfeder, 10lbs + Karpfen am Teich...


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einen kleinen Altarm gibt es, sogar zu Fuss in 3min zu erreichen!!!

Allerdings Angeln verboten!!!

Es ist eher das "gezielte" Angeln auf eine Fischart, die, zumindest in Fliessgewässern, sehr schwierig ist!!! Ich kann zumindest nicht sagen: Heute geh ich auf Rotauge, Brasse, Döbel, Barbe,...! Dafür ist die Bestandsdichte, glaube ich, auch nicht ausreichend! Es gibt halt die Buhnenbereiche, aus denen man das rausholen muss, was gerade drin rumschwimmt. Diese Buhnen sind halt im Verhältnis zu anderen Flüssen sehr klein!!! Ruhige Strömungsabschnitte gibt es zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht in meinem Bereich!!! 

Auch sind die Fische nicht sehr Standorttreu! Es gibt Tage, da fängt man an einer Stelle ausschließlich Haseln. 2 Tage später dann nicht eine mehr, sondern hauptsächlich Rotaugen!!! Das macht das gezielte Fischen nicht gerade leicht!!!

Naja jetzt erstmal abwarten, was die "Kältewelle" so mit sich bringt!?! Ich hoffe mal auf fallenden Weserpegel!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das? Und wie kann man von Schnurstärken aufs WG kommen? Blicke da bis dato wenig durch, ebenso wenig wie bei lbs - WG (die umrechnenformel scheint nicht zu stimmen, wenn ich lese das mit der wilson anniversaryrute bei 1,5lbs 70gramm geworfen werden).*ed*



Die Schnurstärke gibt dir mehr eine Aussage über den Zielfisch und die Methode, die Rute selbst wird dann mit der Aktion beschrieben.

Browning F1 Commerical

Kurze Rute, für typische schmale kleine englische Gewässer
F1 Karpfenhybride bis 2KG
2lbs-4lbs Schnurtragkraft 1kg-2kg Tragkraft

Daraus resultiert:

Rute für kurze Bahn, also parabol (ausschlitzer), mit starker Aktion, für Fische in Portionsgröße.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das? Und wie kann man von Schnurstärken aufs WG kommen? Blicke da bis dato wenig durch, ebenso wenig wie bei lbs - WG (die umrechnenformel scheint nicht zu stimmen, wenn ich lese das mit der wilson anniversaryrute bei 1,5lbs 70gramm geworfen werden)



Ich finde die empfohlene Schnurstärke als Anhaltspunkt praktischer als die Testkurven-Angabe.
John Wilson hat mal erwähnt, daß die Schnurstärke in lbs optimal beim 5-fachen der Testkurve liegt (x4 als untere, x6 als obere Grenze).
Diese Formel paßt aber nicht zu ein paar Ruten, die ich habe. Vermute, daß deren Testkurve außerordentlich konservativ angegeben wurde (also deutlich zu niedrig).
Die WG-Angaben sind für mich weniger interessant, weil ich ja ohnehin nur auf kurze bis mittlere Distanzen angele und entsprechend vorsichtig werfe.

Für die „neueste” meiner leichten Abu Legerlites werden 0,15er Schnur empfohlen (ich übersetz das mal in Hauptschnur von etwa 3lbs), als WG sind 5-25g angegeben mit dem Vermerk „Optimal 15g”. Die Aktion ist vom Hersteller mit „Ultra Light Through Action” in meinen Augen recht treffend beschrieben.

Also klassische Silverfish-Ruten passen von ihrer Aktion her optimalerweise zu Schnur von ganz grob 1-2kg Tragkraft. Und so weiter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde die empfohlene Schnurstärke als Anhaltspunkt praktischer als die Testkurven-Angabe.
> John Wilson hat mal erwähnt, daß die Schnurstärke in lbs optimal beim 5-fachen der Testkurve liegt (x4 als untere, x6 als obere Grenze).
> Diese Formel paßt aber nicht zu ein paar Ruten, die ich habe. Vermute, daß deren Testkurve außerordentlich konservativ angegeben wurde (also deutlich zu niedrig).
> Die WG-Angaben sind für mich weniger interessant, weil ich ja ohnehin nur auf kurze bis mittlere Distanzen angele und entsprechend vorsichtig werfe.
> 
> Für die „neueste” meiner leichten Abu Legerlites werden 0,15er Schnur empfohlen (ich übersetz das mal in Hauptschnur von etwa 3lbs), als WG sind 5-25g angegeben mit dem Vermerk „Optimal 15g”. Die Aktion ist vom Hersteller mit „Ultra Light Through Action” in meinen Augen recht treffend beschrieben.
> 
> Also klassische Silverfish-Ruten passen von ihrer Aktion her optimalerweise zu Schnur von ganz grob 1-2kg Tragkraft. Und so weiter.



Die WG`s auf den Ruten sind oft auch nur ein Anhaltspunkt, so richtig hinhauen tun sie jedenfalls nie/selten. Die Schnurstärke, die zu verwenden ist, beschreibt jedenfalls schon ganz gut die Tendenz und Richtung, die an den Aufgabenzweck gebunden ist.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, seh ich auch so. 

2-4lbs (wie auf Deiner F1-Rute) für „Silverfish” oder die F1-Hybriden, 4-7lbs für Schleien, gute Brassen und Döbel, alles darüber geht in Richtung Karpfen und Barbe.

...natürlich kann man auch mit sehr feinem Besteck große Fische fangen oder mit ner Karpfenrute Mini-Plötz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ja, seh ich auch so.
> 
> 2-4lbs (wie auf Deiner F1-Rute) für „Silverfish” oder die F1-Hybriden, 4-7lbs für Schleien, gute Brassen und Döbel, alles darüber geht in Richtung Karpfen und Barbe.
> 
> ...natürlich kann man auch mit sehr feinem Besteck große Fische fangen oder mit ner Karpfenrute Mini-Plötz.



Nur sind jene Ruten oft an die Commercials angepasst, welche meiner Meinung nach so gar nicht zu unseren heimischen Gewässern passen. Das sind ja alles mehr "Puffs" ohne natürliche Struktur. Mit nem Seerosenfeld und mal irgendeiner Struktur.

Bei uns findest du im Wasser ja alles, von Hindernissen, die man als Angler sich nur vorstellen kann. Da geht dir dann mit so einer leichten Rute meiner Erfahrung nach schnell das "Nervenkostüm" durch. Verlangt schon einiges an Kenntnis, um Fische nicht im Drill zu verlieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, hab schon einige/etliche/ zu viele Fische im Drill verloren, weil ich zu langsam war und/oder das Gerät zu leicht für die Aufgabe.

Andererseits kam mir neulich eine kleine Rotfeder beim Anhieb im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes entgegengeflogen, weil ich in Gedanken angehauen habe wie mit der gewohnten leichten Swingtip-Rute, aber ne leichte Barbenrute in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, hab schon einige/etliche/ zu viele Fische im Drill verloren, weil ich zu langsam war und/oder das Gerät zu leicht für die Aufgabe.
> 
> Andererseits kam mir neulich eine kleine Rotfeder beim Anhieb im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes entgegengeflogen, weil ich in Gedanken angehauen habe wie mit der gewohnten leichten Swingtip-Rute, aber ne leichte Barbenrute in der Hand hatte.




Oh das kenne ich nur zu gut. Habe so manche Fische auf diese weise atomisiert #t


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, hab schon einige/etliche/ zu viele Fische im Drill verloren, weil ich zu langsam war und/oder das Gerät zu leicht für die Aufgabe.
> 
> Andererseits kam mir neulich eine kleine Rotfeder beim Anhieb im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes entgegengeflogen, weil ich in Gedanken angehauen habe wie mit der gewohnten leichten Swingtip-Rute, aber ne leichte Barbenrute in der Hand hatte.



Das kenne ich vom Stippen auf lütte Weißfische. Da musste man in der Tat aufpassen, da flogen die fingerlangen Brassen schon an meinen Ohren vorbei und auch nicht selten direkt an den Kopf. :q#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur sind jene Ruten oft an die Commercials angepasst, welche meiner Meinung nach so gar nicht zu unseren heimischen Gewässern passen. Das sind ja alles mehr "Puffs" ohne natürliche Struktur. Mit nem Seerosenfeld und mal irgendeiner Struktur.



Und diese Commercials (große Specimen Lakes mit ausgewogenen Mischbestand mal aussen vor) zumeist auch mit dementsprechenden Fischgrössen bestückt sind.

Hatte mal ne 10 ft Preston Carbonactive Mini Plus in den Griffeln..wahrlich nicht übel, aber für einige meiner Gewässerabschnitte in der Gesamtabstimmung schon zu Spaßlastig konzipiert.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> als euer Projektmanager hier



ER ist ein Schreiberling mit fies spitzer Feder [emoji6]

Weitermachen.. 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Challenge : Fange 100 Schleien in einer Saison



Huihuihuiii...da geht aber jemand in die vollen

Wobei das mit dementsprechenden Gewässern und Zeiteinsatz nicht mal im Bereich des unmöglichen liegt.

Ob man(n) irgendwann dann selbst zu  Tincagrüner Hautfarbe mutiert..egal, wo wäre die Menschheit ohne selbstlose Opfer für die gute Sache 

Ok..ich setz mich dann ab April mal an den Sunset  Teich(Tench only) der Lemington Lakes Fishery


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ER ist ein Schreiberling mit fies spitzer Feder [emoji6]



Ich bewerbe mich ja offiziell, um einige Nerds zu Bespaßen. |bla::q (manche Leute merken es einfach nicht mehr)






> Huihuihuiii...da geht aber jemand in die vollen
> 
> Wobei das mit dementsprechenden Gewässern und Zeiteinsatz nicht mal im Bereich des unmöglichen liegt.
> 
> Ob man(n) irgendwann dann selbst zu  Tincagrüner Hautfarbe mutiert..egal, wo wäre die Menschheit ohne selbstlose Opfer für die gute Sache
> 
> Ok..ich setz mich dann ab April mal an den Sunset  Teich(Tench only) der Lemington Lakes Fishery



Ich habe direkt 2 Gewässer vor der Tür, welche die Bedingungen erfüllen. Beide Trickreich und recht schwer. Gerade weil ich nicht vorfüttere, versuche ich die Fische übers Auge abzuholen. Wo gegründelt wird, merke ich mir, versuche dort dann abzugreifen, was geht. Letztes Jahr waren innerhalb von 2 Monaten knappe 30 Schleien, wovon aber viele recht klein waren. Es gab auch einige Sessions, wo nichts ging. 

Der Teich dagegen ist wohl eine gute Bank auf Schleien, nur fängst du dort wiederum nur eine, dann ist der Schwarm weg und er kommt nicht wieder. Möglicherweise muss ich dort einfach 2 Plätze mit gutem Abstand befischen, sonst wird das nichts wegen der Scheuchwirkung.

Insgesamt glaube ich schon, das 100 Schleien machbar sind, denke aber, das sowas auch mit Risiko behaftet ist. Große Klappe kann jeder, jetzt gilt es, das Ganze zu beweisen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein nicht unerhebliches Risiko liegt auch in evtl. Abgreifern.

Konstante Fänge begehrter Fische, wirken auf gewisse Zeitgenossen wie der Haufen auf Fliegen..

Hätte einige Alte Kanalfahrten mit guten bis sehr guten Tincabeständen..ist aber a.nicht gerade um die Ecke und b.haste dort spätestens nach 2 guten Tagen auffällig viele Mitstreiter..Zufälle gibts


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ein nicht unerhebliches Risiko liegt auch in evtl. Abgreifern.
> 
> Konstante Fänge begehrter Fische, wirken auf gewisse Zeitgenossen wie der Haufen auf Fliegen..



War ja letztes Jahr schon so. Ich war mit dem Hund nochmals dort und habe ein paar tolle Sachen dort versenkt, aber so wie ich die Situation einschätze, werden jene Leute einfach weiterhin ihr 100g Birnenblei am Brandungspicker im Teich versenken und es findet sich immer eine doofe Schleie die drauf Einsteigt. 

Aber alleine schon deswegen verarbeite ich Bilder so, das sie nicht aufzeigen, wo das Gewässer ist. Gut ist nur, das bei uns keine wirklichen Friedfischangler sind und wenn doch dann gehen sie alle zur Elbe.

Wer mich dort natürlich fischen und fangen sieht. Pech gehabt, was soll ich tun? Gelernt habe ich jedenfalls auf Rückfrage nur noch mit "Beißt nichts" zu antworten und den Setzkescher nur noch sporadisch zu nutzen. Das Hilft ungemein.

Es wäre ja nicht schlimm, wenn die Leute mal entnehmen, es gibt aber diese Kandidaten, die den letzten Fisch auch noch rauslutschen würden.......


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nach einem: Na könnte das ein Zupf gewesen sein und der Kontrolle mit einer ausgelutschten Made, zupfte es dann doch nochmal deutlich an einer Rute! Auch den Fisch konnte ich landen. Es war mal kein Rotauge, sondern eine schöne Hasel (ca. 25cm)!!! Na schon 2 Fische diesmal.



Petri, das ist doch ein toller Erfolg! 

Ich hab mich am Dienstag zwischen Feierabend und Schreibtisch kurz rausgewagt. Zuerst bin ich euch fremd gegangen und hatte versucht, am Kanal einen Barsch zu fangen, aber nachdem das nichts wurde (das war wohl die Strafe fürs Fremdgehen), bin ich spontan nochmal zu meinem kleinen Bach und wollte nochmal ein paar Johnnies an meine Dropshot-Montage locken. Bisse gabs einige, landen konnte ich aber nur ein Exemplar von ca. 20cm. Die Fehlbissquote lag leider sehr hoch. Die Gründe dafür kenne ich schon, die gilt es jetzt noch auszumerzen. 

Wie schon einmal versprochen hab ich am Dienstag auch mal Fotos von meinem Spot gemacht. Was von unten aussieht wie ein Graswall ist in Wirklichkeit der Pfad entlang des Mittellandkanals, von dem links und rechts auf den Foto die Wege zum Düker runterführen. Auf dieser Kanalseite fließt das Wasser nach der Unterquerung wieder aus dem Rohr hinaus in das offene Bachbett. Die Einlassseite sieht ähnlich aus, hat aber noch große Metallstreben vor den Durchlässen gegen großes Treibgut, das sonst das unterirdische Rohr verstopfen könnte.












Üblicherweise fließt nur der linke, kleinere Part das ganze Jahr über, der rechte, breitere Teil ist auf der anderen Kanalseite baulich so abgetrennt, dass er nur bei höheren Wasserständen durchströmt wird. Das künstliche Becken, das sich hier an den Düker anschließt, ist mit großen Steinen ausgekleidet (sieht man auf den Fotos auch an den Seiten), aber der Boden ist voll mit Sediment und ein paar Pflanzen. Von der Spitze der mittleren Betonmauer geht noch eine kleine flache Betontrennwand längs durch das Becken, momentan ist sie knapp überspült.

Üblicherweise ist der Bach auf freier Strecke um die 2-2,5m breit und um die 20cm tief. Die beiden Ausgänge mitsamt der Betonmauer dazwischen sind zusammen ca. 5 m breit, die Wassertiefe beträgt ca. 1 m und die Strömung ist dadurch ziemlich gemächlich, so dass sich hier immer viele Fische aufhalten. Meine halbe Jugend und sicher 90% meiner ersten Angelerfahrungen hab ich hier verbracht, daher zieht es mich immer wieder dorthin, der Spot ist mit de Jahren fast sowas wie ein zweites Zuhause für mich geworden.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

zu Thomas und Franz: Sicherlich war ich mit Thomas nicht allzu oft einer Meinung, aber die beiden haben es geschafft, hier eine tolle Community aufzubauen, wie ich sie bisher in wenigen Foren erlebt habe, daher finde ich es schade, dass die beiden  - aus welchen Gründen nun auch immer - gegangen sind. Hier wird sich sicher einiges ändern, ich hoffe aber, dass das Anglerboard als anglerisch wertvolle und aktive Community trotzdem irgenwie erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> zu Thomas und Franz: Sicherlich war ich mit Thomas nicht allzu oft einer Meinung, aber die beiden haben es geschafft, hier eine tolle Community aufzubauen, wie ich sie bisher in wenigen Foren erlebt habe, daher finde ich es schade, dass die beiden  - aus welchen Gründen nun auch immer - gegangen sind. Hier wird sich sicher einiges ändern, ich hoffe aber, dass das Anglerboard als anglerisch wertvolle und aktive Community trotzdem irgenwie erhalten bleibt.



Ich war voll auf anglerische Themen eingeschossen und du kommst mit sowas um die Ecke. :q:q:q

Es wird ja weiter gehen, auf welche Art auch immer. Foren waren in den ersten Jahren, wo Social Medias nicht so massiv waren, toll.  Jetzt sind sie überholt und "outdaten" sich von selbst. Und sind wir mal ganz ehrlich, nur die Community kann das Forum in seinem Fortbestand beeinflussen.

So wie sich einige Herrschaften aber aufführen, flehen sie danach, das jenes Schiff sinkt. Wenn ein Seitensponsor auf diesem Forum (!!!!!!!!!) schon sein eigenes Forum für ältere Herrschaften vorschlägt, dann weißt du bescheid. Das ist so Krass, das ich mir sogar wünsche, das der Hammer fällt.

Die Leute wissen nicht, welch Oase sie hier haben.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab das heute erst alles mitbekommen und hier kam ja auch die Frage danach auf, wenn auch schon gestern... 

Thema schwarze Maden allgemein: Sind die denn objektiv wirklich weniger fängig? Oder gehts da eher um schwindendes Vertrauen in den Köder?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach Chris, das AB pfeift ja eh auf dem letzten Loch. Design und Software sind seit X Jahren veraltet, das wirkt auf neue User ähnlich anziehend wie eine Zahnwurzelbehandlung.
Foren killten das Usenet (immer noch schmerzlich vermisst), Asocial media killen die Foren und da muss man eben mit der Zeit gehen. Hier hat man Probleme mit der Ausrichtung hochgeladener Bilder, das man sich das so lange erlauben konnte ist krass. Aber jetzt müssen die neuen alten Betreiber liefern - und bisher sieht es eher nicht so gut aus was da kommt. Bin gespannt wohin die Migrations gehen werden, Drohungen diverser Mods hin oder her.

Der einzige Bezug zum Friedfischangeln sind Würmer und Maden bei diesem Post


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach Chris, das AB pfeift ja eh auf dem letzten Loch. Design und Software sind seit X Jahren veraltet, das wirkt auf neue User ähnlich anziehend wie eine Zahnwurzelbehandlung.
> Foren killten das Usenet (immer noch schmerzlich vermisst), Asocial media killen die Foren und da muss man eben mit der Zeit gehen. Hier hat man Probleme mit der Ausrichtung hochgeladener Bilder, das man sich das so lange erlauben konnte ist krass. Aber jetzt müssen die neuen alten Betreiber liefern - und bisher sieht es eher nicht so gut aus was da kommt. Bin gespannt wohin die Migrations gehen werden, Drohungen diverser Mods hin oder her.
> 
> Der einzige Bezug zum Friedfischangeln sind Würmer und Maden bei diesem Post



Ich finde es schade, aber sieht man genauer hin, dann stellt man fest, das Inhalte und Themen nur gepusht und vom harten Kern diskutiert werden. Packt man dazu, das Antreiber diverser Unterforen schon beim kleinsten Hinweis einer eigenen, nicht kommerziellen Seite, gemaßregelt werden, sieht man wohin die Reise geht.

Ich fand im AB viele Dinge schon immer etwas kritisch, seien es diese seltsamen, wenig objektiven Mods oder aber das Ewig gleiche Layout + Software. 

Die Leute/Atmosphäre waren für mich der entscheidende Faktor, aber um auch hier einzuschreiten, wie viele sind es denn? Ich kann 15 Leute benennen, die ich gern übers Forum hinaus in Kontakt haben würde, der Rest war Nett, schien mir aber mehr mit Einzeilern und der Jagd nach Beiträgen versucht gewesen zu sein. Nimmt man Thomas seinen Abschlussthread, der mir mit Absicht ohne Infos zu sein scheint, gipfelt das Ganze in geistiger Armut.

Dabei könnte hier soviel gemacht werden (auch wo Thomas da war), siehe relevante Unterforen zum Angeln. Warum aktiviert man nicht Sponsoren für Lau und bissel Tackle? Warum macht man keine Gewinnspiele? Warum fördert man keine Content-Ersteller?

Die alten Boys hatten sich damals nen Sticker in die Signatur gepackt und schwärmen noch heute über ihre eigene Arbeit als Autor (1000 Wörter und 5 Bilder, großes Kino). Mir kam das immer so vor, als würde hier ein Kern, das Fundament, sich einen Spielplatz bauen und jetzt beginnen sie zu realisieren, das alles in sich fällt. Mir egal, ich baue weiter an meiner "Schein-Legende", weil genau das die Früchte sind, die du Erntest!


----------



## kati48268

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich baue weiter an meiner "Schein-Legende"...


Und nur das ist es.

Ich weiß nicht, ob dein "Fishing" fantastic ist,
dein "Knowing" und "Understanding" ist es jedenfalls so gar nicht.
Aber das war ja schon immer dein Problem, sobald du dich in den politischen Themen geäußert hast.

Anders als alle Anderen, die denselben Kenntnisstand haben wie du, bist du aber nichtmal in der Lage zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, stattdessen spinnst du dir Geschichten zusammen. 
Eigentlich kein Problem, andere spekulieren auch.
Du aber unterstellst _allen_ Beteiligten Motivationen und Handlungen, dass es nicht nur peinlich, sondern beschämend ist.

Du hast weder eine Ahnung von der bisherigen Struktur des AB, noch von den Geschehnissen, tust aber so, als seist du der Checker.
Im Prinzip ist auch das egal, du blamierst dich nur selbst (auch hier ohne es zu peilen).
Aber deine Sprüche sind bereits ein anstandsloses, widerliches hinterher treten, jetzt wo keiner mehr da ist, der dich auf deinen Platz verweist.

|peinlich

Sechs minus, setzen, schämen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und nur das ist es.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob dein "Fishing" fantastic ist,
> dein "Knowing" und "Understanding" ist es jedenfalls so gar nicht.
> Aber das war ja schon immer dein Problem, sobald du dich in den politischen Themen geäußert hast.
> 
> Anders als alle Anderen, die denselben Kenntnisstand haben wie du, bist du aber nichtmal in der Lage zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, stattdessen spinnst du dir Geschichten zusammen.
> Eigentlich kein Problem, andere spekulieren auch.
> Du aber unterstellst _allen_ Beteiligten Motivationen und Handlungen, dass es nicht nur peinlich, sondern beschämend ist.
> 
> Du hast weder eine Ahnung von der bisherigen Struktur des AB, noch von den Geschehnissen, tust aber so, als seist du der Checker.
> Im Prinzip ist auch das egal, du blamierst dich nur selbst (auch hier ohne es zu peilen).
> Aber deine Sprüche sind bereits ein anstandsloses, widerliches hinterher treten, jetzt wo keiner mehr da ist, der dich auf deinen Platz verweist.
> 
> |peinlich
> 
> Sechs minus, setzen, schämen!



Ich schweige und genieße.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Thema schwarze Maden allgemein: Sind die denn objektiv wirklich weniger fängig? Oder gehts da eher um schwindendes Vertrauen in den Köder?



Du meinst bei den falsch "gemeuchelten"?

Ich fand sie extrem labberig und schwierig anzuködern..

Normal überlagerte schwarze (übers Casterstadium hinaus) treiben auf und das nicht zu knapp.

Könnte Balancetechnisch mit 1 oder 2 regulären Maden was bringen. 

Mit auftreibenden Fake Maden geht sowas aber zügiger und haltbarer.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du meinst bei den falsch "gemeuchelten"?
> 
> Ich fand sie extrem labberig und schwierig anzuködern..



Genau die meinte ich, danke. Waren das gefrorene oder überbrühte?

Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit einiges gegoogelt. Dabei hab ich zwar nichts zu normalen schwarz gewordenen Maden gefunden, dafür ein bisschen was zur sogenannten Soldatenfliegenlarve...das ist eine Larve, die ähnlich groß wie normale Maden wird, aber eben grau-dunkelbraun-schwarz ist am Ende ihres Zyklus. Sollen auch ganz gut fangen...kent die zufällig jemand von euch? |kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Falsch überbrühte..die wurden zwar nicht richtig schwarz, wirkten aber wie 5x falsch blanchierter Broccoli

Gefrostet hatte ich noch keine..da ist schon genug an vorbereiteten Pellets und Grund-/Methodfutter gebunkert[emoji23]


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gefrostet hatte ich noch keine..da ist schon genug an vorbereiteten Pellets und Grund-/Methodfutter gebunkert[emoji23]



Wie ich sehe setzt du auch in der Küche die richtigen Prioritäten..


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Falsch überbrühte..die wurden zwar nicht richtig schwarz, wirkten aber wie 5x falsch blanchierter Broccoli
> 
> Gefrostet hatte ich noch keine..da ist schon genug an vorbereiteten Pellets und Grund-/Methodfutter gebunkert[emoji23]



Da hast du einen Fehler gemacht. Maden mit kaltem Wasser in ein Gefäß und langsam heißes Wasser dazu bis sie tot sind. So behalten sie eine wunderbare Konsistenz und verändern nur minimal die Farbe... Wenn überhaupt


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ordnung und Vorbereitung sind das halbe Anglerleben.

Ok..zu meinen Boilie Zeiten echt übertrieben.. mit damaliger Frau zum Landwirt des Vertrauens ein halbes Schwein abholen, bis mir Siedendheiss einfiel, das in der Truhe noch rund 40 kg Murmeln im Kälteschlaf lagen..ups

War das eine Umstapelei..da passte anschl. kein Froschschenkel mehr rein.Aber nix umsonst verfeuern müssen

@Xianeli

Ich weiss Try and Error Spielstunden halt


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Da hast du einen Fehler gemacht. Maden mit kaltem Wasser in ein Gefäß und langsam heißes Wasser dazu bis sie tot sind. So behalten sie eine wunderbare Konsistenz und verändern nur minimal die Farbe... Wenn überhaupt



Mir war das unbekannt, ich hab  die direkt mit nicht kochendem, aber heißem Wasser überbrüht. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tobias - danke für die Bilder von Deinem Spot! Mit einem Foto vor Augen kann ich einen Bericht viel besser „nacherleben”.

Dropshot auf Friedfische will ich bei Gelegenheit auch noch mal probieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli - danke für den Tipp mit den Maden. Hätte sie vermutlich einfach in die Gefriertruhe gepackt...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für die Picker-Freunde: soll definitiv keine Werbung sein, aber das Angebot hier https://www.ebay.de/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...186354?hash=item5455f228b2:g:b8QAAOSw5KtaY2Ul find ich ganz interessant, weil es um eine alte „echte superkurze Picker” geht. Also eine reine „Bootssteg- oder Kanal”-Rute. Die Wechselspitzen sehen etwas „nachbearbeitet” aus, aber vielleicht wurden die damals so verkauft. 


Wie gesagt, vermutlich ist eine Rute um 2,70 der beste Kompromiß für meine Art Angelei, vielleicht nicht das zarteste Modell, sondern schon in Richtung „Commercial Carp”-Rute.




PS: @ Ruhrfischer - wie war die Preston CA 10ft verglichen mit der Byron, also von der Aktion her?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: @ Ruhrfischer - wie war die Preston CA 10ft verglichen mit der Byron, also von der Aktion her?



Kannste nicht 1:1 vergleichen, rund werden beide, aber ansonsten liegen die WG technisch einfach zu weit auseinander.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Kannste nicht 1:1 vergleichen, rund werden beide, aber ansonsten liegen die WG technisch einfach zu weit auseinander.



Danke, war nicht gerade eine sehr sinnvolle Frage meinerseits.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmmm, Temperatur um den Gefrierpunkt, leichter Nordwind, momentan steigt der Pegel der Unterwarnow. 
Vielleicht versuch ichs morgen trotz der nicht so günstigen Rahmenbedingungen mit der Swingtip auf Plötz. 
Deprimierender als das Weltuntergangsgedöns in den momentan populären Threads zu verfolgen kanns am Wasser nicht werden, oder?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Deprimierender als das Weltuntergangsgedöns in den momentan populären Threads zu verfolgen kanns am Wasser nicht werden, oder?



Schon, aber immerhin hast es am Wasser selbst in der Hand


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe, beides gibt sich schnell wieder...

Ich hatte mir für heute auch vorgenommen, vor der großen Kälte nochmal loszugehen, aber letztlich fehlte mir dazu heute der Antrieb. Dafür konnte ich andere Dinge erledigen, die ich schon länger aufgeschoben habe. 

Rotaugen gelten ja mit als klassische Winterfische, von daher könnte ein Versuch vielleicht sogar lohnen. Du hast doch immernoch eine Rechnung offen mit diesem Seitenarm/der Hafeneinfahrt...dürfte doch bei steigendem Pegel und steigender Strömung recht attraktiv auf die Fische wirken, oder nicht?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, beides gibt sich schnell wieder...
> 
> Ich hatte mir für heute auch vorgenommen, vor der großen Kälte nochmal loszugehen, aber letztlich fehlte mir dazu heute der Antrieb. Dafür konnte ich andere Dinge erledigen, die ich schon länger aufgeschoben habe.
> 
> Rotaugen gelten ja mit als klassische Winterfische, von daher könnte ein Versuch vielleicht sogar lohnen. Du hast doch immernoch eine Rechnung offen mit diesem Seitenarm/der Hafeneinfahrt...dürfte doch bei steigendem Pegel und steigender Strömung recht attraktiv auf die Fische wirken, oder nicht?



^ auf die ausgebaggerte Hafeneinfahrt setz ich meine Hoffnung. Mal sehen ;-)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schön, ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Bericht, wenn du losziehst! 

Fütterst du eigentlich an oder versuchst du es auf gut Glück?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Bericht, wenn du losziehst!
> 
> Fütterst du eigentlich an oder versuchst du es auf gut Glück?



Etwas „lose gefüttert” hab ich immer, entweder per Hand oder Katapult. Meistens mit geringen Mengen des Hakenköders oder mit Liquidized Bread.
Hab jetzt erstmalig Fertigfutter, das wird etwas angereichert und soll dann (per Mini-Futterkörbchen appliziert) die auf der Tüte versprochenen Fische an den Haken locken ;-)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab jetzt erstmalig Fertigfutter, das wird etwas angereichert und soll dann (per Mini-Futterkörbchen appliziert) die auf der Tüte versprochenen Fische an den Haken locken ;-)



Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Genauer: Ob du spezielle Wintergewürze einsetzt. Ich hatte bei meinem letzten Feedern am Kanal vor ein paar Wochen mit etwas Kreuzkümmel nachgeholfen, leider ja erfolglos...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kümmel ist nicht im Hause; im Futter an sich ist gemahlener Hanf, etwas präparierten Hanf geb ich evtl. noch dazu. Muß mal sehen, ob und womit ich das Futter noch anreichere. Evtl. etwas gekörnte Brühe oder geschrotete Frolic. 
Das mach ich dann mehr so aus dem Gefühl heraus, Vergleichswerte hab ich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Deine Wintermischung ist alle? Hattest doch geschrotete Kekse wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab die ausgeladsene Stimmung im Board genutzt meinem Carryall auszumisten. Einerseits toll weil nur zwei Hände Müll, andererseits unfassbar wie viel Dreck sich in einer Saison ansammeln kann.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab die ausgeladsene Stimmung im Board genutzt meinem Carryall auszumisten. Einerseits toll weil nur zwei Hände Müll, andererseits unfassbar wie viel Dreck sich in einer Saison ansammeln kann.



Ob Carryall, Auto oder Wohnung, sowas überrascht immer wieder... :m

Ich war heute auf dem Dachboden und hab nach 15 Jahren die Fliegenrute rausgekramt...Plan ist, die kalten Monate mit Wurftraining/richtig Werfen lernen zu verbringen, falls ich mich motivieren kann...die stand so lange unbenutzt rum, jetzt muss sie endlich auch mal ernsthaft zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Kümmel ist nicht im Hause; im Futter an sich ist gemahlener Hanf, etwas präparierten Hanf geb ich evtl. noch dazu. Muß mal sehen, ob und womit ich das Futter noch anreichere. Evtl. etwas gekörnte Brühe oder geschrotete Frolic.
> Das mach ich dann mehr so aus dem Gefühl heraus, Vergleichswerte hab ich nicht.



Ich bin gespannt, wofür du dich entscheidest und was am Ende dabei rauskommt.  An Brühe kann ich mich auch erinnern, das war aber glaub ich ein Rezept für Brassenteig von Andal..zusammen mit Spekulatius und Marmelade oder so...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deine Wintermischung ist alle? Hattest doch geschrotete Kekse wenn ich mich recht entsinne



Ohh, Du erinnerst Dich an die vorweihnachtliche Spezialmischung? Hmm, die Reste sind gegessen. Vielleicht zwacke ich was von meinem Gewürzspekulatius-Depot ab.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, Du erinnerst Dich an die vorweihnachtliche Spezialmischung? Hmm, die Reste sind gegessen. Vielleicht zwacke ich was von meinem Gewürzspekulatius-Depot ab.



Ja sicher, ich habe so wenig Ahnung dass ich eure Beiträge hier in mich aufsauge 
Und ich bewundere deinen Spieltrieb - du bist quasi unser Friedfischdüsentrieb 

Gibt einen Spekulatiusbrotaufstrich (iirc biscoff von Lotus) vielleicht als eine Art Dip nützlich...

Der Schlögl hat ein Spekulatiusfutter im Repertoire, keine Ahnung wie es heisst aber ich hane auch im sommer damit  ordentlich gefangen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, Futter gibts wohl in jeder erdenklichen Geschmacksrichtung. Alleine im aktuellen Sensas-Katalog gibts 26x Futter „Gardons” plus 7x „Gros Gardons”, Additive nicht mitgezählt.

Ist alles sehr verwirrend für mich, werd mich wohl auf zwei Grundmischungen einschiessen und diese nach Bedarf anreichern/färben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn es um fertiges Futter geht, so kann ich Champions Feed "Turbo Braun" empfehlen. Es ist auf salziger Basis und eignet sich hervorragend zu jeder Jahreszeit. Hat es sich für mich in den letzten Jahren als Bank erwiesen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na dann wolln wir mal:

Aufgrund plötzlicher Ereignisse im „privaten Sektor” ist es nur ein Kurzansitz geworden.
War aber vormittags schon mal los, um die geplante Angelstelle zu inspizieren und 
noch ein technisches Problem zu lösen.






Hinter dem Uferstreifen geht es steil „bergab”, um den Freizeitkapitänen im Sportboothafen 
etwas Raum zum Manövrieren zu geben (ausgebaggert, das Ufer ist mit einer Art Holz-Spundwand 
gegen das Abrutschen gesichert).
Der Hauptstrom ist relativ weit weg, rund um den kleinen Hafen ist die Strömung wechselnd und meist schwach.
Geangelt hab ich später etwa 2-3m von der Außenseite des Stegs entfernt.

Das kleine technische Problem bestand aus unnatürlichem Schnurdrall auf der 
kleinen alten Shakespeare-Rolle.
Vor Jahren, als ich öfters im UK allerlei Angelkram bestellt habe, hatte ich auch einen „Spin Doctor” 
von Gardner geordert, diesen dann aber nie benutzt.






Das etwa 20g schwere Teil (auf dem Bild unten links - es gibt die auch bis 100g für dickere Schnüre) 
wird einfach direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet. Man wirft aus (etwa 1/2 der gewünschten Wurfweite), 
kurbelt ein, wirft etwas weiter aus, kurbelt ein und wirft dann in Richtung maximale Wurfweite - einkurbeln. 
Und siehe da, der Drall war aus der Schnur, die zudem auch erheblich gleichmäßiger aufgespult war. 
Prima ;-)

Dann Pause aus den oben erwähnten Gründen, die Zeit wurde immer knapper, 
anstelle des Grundfutters mußte „Liquidized Bread” aus dem Tiefkühlfach herhalten.

Auf dem Weg zum Wasser kamen mir zwei Kormorane entgegengeflogen:
 gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen? Egal.
Ganz einfache Montage: kleiner Drahtfutterkorb am festen Paternoster, Vorfach eingeschlauft, 
dünndrahtiger 14er Haken.
Als Hakenköder kamen Caster, Maden und die beiden kombiniert zum Einsatz, leider ohne Erfolg. 
Nur ein paar Schnurschwimmer deuteten die Existenz geschuppter Wesen an der Angelstelle an.
Wechsel auf Breadpunch, die Konsistenz des Brotes war wieder mal suboptimal. Das Licht 
schwand langsam, habe mit der Größe der gestanzten Brotflocke experimentiert. 
Hatte dummerweise die „Bait-Punches” von Korum im Gepäck, die wohl eher für andere Köder 
als Brot gebaut worden sind. Die feinen „Punches” lagen zu Hause.
Dann ein Biß, typisches nervöses Rotaugen-Geruckel an der Schwingspitze. 
Nachsehen, ob der Köder noch intakt ist oder warten?
Warten, gute Entscheidung, denn kurz danach schlug die Schwingspitze deutlich aus. 
Anhieb - ein Plötz von gut 20cm. 
Danach wurde es dann so dunkel, daß ich zusammengepackt hab. 
Die Stirnlampe war griffbereit in der Tasche, aber die Finger wurden langsam doch kalt.


Also nicht geschneidert, frische Luft bekommen und ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Top!

Ich stelle mir das immer so einfach vor, mal schnell los, Fische fangen, sich mit seinen Methoden ins nasse Element stürzen und den Setzkescher füllen. Liest man die Tendenz und Fänge der letzten Tage, so erkennt man das immer selbige Muster: Angeln im Winter ist einfach fies.

Ich war deswegen heute am Hafen um den Wasserstand zu checken und siehe da, die Spundwände sind weg, das Wasser steht fast bis zum Weg. Um hinter der Spundwand aber zu angeln, mit dem Picker, auf 6m Tiefe, würde sicher spannend werden, weil ich alles an Montage samt Fisch am Metal hochdrücken würde.

Umso schöner Berichte zu lesen. Einen Fisch habe ich aber dennoch gefangen, einen Brathering, der Schmeckt gerade auch ganz gut. :vik:

PS: Klasse Rolle, dezent, scheinbar aus einer anderen Zeit.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke! Auch für den Tipp mit Championfeed Turbo braun.

Hier ist die heutige Angelstelle bei weniger Wasser und aus anderem Blickwinkel:




Damals laut offiziellem Pegel etwa 80cm als heute. 


Kormorane hab ich in direkter Nähe des kleinen Hafens noch nie gesehen, die hängen meist am anderen Flußufer (auf alten Dalben) ab.
Warum der Biß wieder erst spät in der Dämmerung kam - keine Ahnung.

PS: Ja, ich mag die kleinen alten Röllchen. Die hier lief heute leider recht schwer, vielleicht ist das Fett nicht winterfest???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Danke! Auch für den Tipp mit Championfeed Turbo braun.
> 
> Hier ist die heutige Angelstelle bei weniger Wasser und aus anderem Blickwinkel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damals laut offiziellem Pegel etwa 80cm als heute.
> 
> 
> Kormorane hab ich in direkter Nähe des kleinen Hafens noch nie gesehen, die hängen meist am anderen Flußufer (auf alten Dalben) ab.
> Warum der Biß wieder erst spät in der Dämmerung kam - keine Ahnung.



Ich hatte mal einen Artikel gelesen, wo es darum ging, Rotaugen zu fangen, mit dem Hinweise, das die besten Zeiten immer die Dämmerungsstunden seien, wegen dem Lichteinfall. So sind sie dann weniger scheu, aber was da nun dran ist, keine Ahnung.

Wenn ich auf Rotaugen aus war, bissen sie eigtl. Zyklisch immer, ob Winter oder Sommer, hauptsache das Futter war Dunkel.

Champions Feed war bisher das Beste fertige Lockfutter, was mir in die Pfoten kam. Allerdings nicht so leicht zu bekommen, ich hatte sonst immer Säckeweise zu 14kg zu stehen, das Angebot gibts aber nicht mehr. Dieses Jahr will ich mich aber komplett auf das Selbstmischen konzentrieren.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Na dann wolln wir mal:
> 
> Also nicht geschneidert, frische Luft bekommen und ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt.


 

 Petri Georg,
 zur Entschneiderungsplötze (manchmal ist eine Plötze oder Güster der wichtigste Fisch der Welt, wir alle können ein Lied davon singen), und das Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast. Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht.

 Das Entdrallungsblei ist natürlich sehr interessant, bzw. raffiniert. Ich kenne den Tip, frisch aufgespulte Schnur durch sukzessiv weiter werdende Würfe mit nem Blei zu entdrallen, aber die Rotation des Gerätes macht das wohl wesentlich effektiver. Aber Achtung Bei Mitchells (Falls Du hast) mit ihrem andersdrehenden Rotor: da dürfte es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kinky werden.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Liest man die Tendenz und Fänge der letzten Tage, so erkennt man das immer selbige Muster: Angeln im Winter ist einfach fies.
> 
> PS: Klasse Rolle, dezent, scheinbar aus einer anderen Zeit.


 
 @FF: Goldene Worte, und beides absolut wahr!

 hg
 euer 
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @FF: Goldene Worte, und beides absolut wahr!
> 
> hg
> euer
> Minimax



So golden wie der Herbst sollten die Fänge sein, so Kalt wie das Forum und der Winter sind sie aber. Winterangeln hat definitiv seinen Reiz, ich glaube aber, das ich nichts gegen dauerhaften Frühling/Herbst hätte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In der wärmeren Jahreszeit war die Tageszeit und der Lichteinfall fast egal. 
Es hat häufig keine 2 Minuten gedauert, bis der erste Biß kam (ohne Vorfüttern, einfach ne Handvoll Mais auf die Angelstelle, dann Rute montieren, auswerfen - Biß!).
Hab allerdings bislang auch noch kein Ü30-Rotauge auf diese Weise gefangen, die Größenklasse von gut 20 bis knapp 30cm hat immer dominiert.

Vermutlich werd ich morgen noch mal kurz los, es vielleicht mit größeren Brotflocken oder „Punches” probieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Georg,
> zur Entschneiderungsplötze (manchmal ist eine Plötze oder Güster der wichtigste Fisch der Welt, wir alle können ein Lied davon singen), und das Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast. Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht.
> 
> Das Entdrallungsblei ist natürlich sehr interessant, bzw. raffiniert. Ich kenne den Tip, frisch aufgespulte Schnur durch sukzessiv weiter werdende Würfe mit nem Blei zu entdrallen, aber die Rotation des Gerätes macht das wohl wesentlich effektiver. Aber Achtung Bei Mitchells (Falls Du hast) mit ihrem andersdrehenden Rotor: da dürfte es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kinky werden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @FF: Goldene Worte, und beides absolut wahr!
> 
> hg
> euer
> Minimax



Danke! Der Plötz kam genau richtig, um die wachsenden Selbstzweifel zu killen. Die dickeren Rotaugen oder Brassen hol ich mir dann eben irgendwann in der Zukunft.

Ne Mitchell hab ich (noch) nicht. Hatte anfangs etwas Bedenken, mit der wirklich zarten Rute das 20g-Dingens zu schmeißen, die weiteren Würfe haben dann aber ziemlich Spaß gemacht ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht Georg und Balsam für die Seele. Danke! Und natürlich Petri Heil zu deinem Plötz.
Mit dem nächsten Wochenende nährt sich ein Angelfenster, ob Fulle oder Tümpel wird der Pegel entscheiden. Ich bin heiss woe Frittenfett und die Centerpin fordert Blut


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mache es mir mit dem Futter sehr einfach dieses Jahr. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr große Erfolge mit 2-3mm Pellets als Futter hatte werde ich dieses Jahr nochmals mein Glück darauf versuchen. Ich habe durchweg große Exemplare damit gefangen. Egal ob es der Method Feeder oder der Pelletfeeder war. Im Notfall habe ich noch 14kg Karpfen Vanille von NB, das geht eigentlich auch immer und ist sehr günstig

@geomas 

Sehr schöner Bericht und Petri. Würde mir glaube auch gefallen die Stelle


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Mache es mir mit dem Futter sehr einfach dieses Jahr. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr große Erfolge mit 2-3mm Pellets als Futter hatte werde ich dieses Jahr nochmals mein Glück darauf versuchen. Ich habe durchweg große Exemplare damit gefangen. Egal ob es der Method Feeder oder der Pelletfeeder war. Im Notfall habe ich noch 14kg Karpfen Vanille von NB, das geht eigentlich auch immer und ist sehr günstig
> 
> @geomas
> 
> Sehr schöner Bericht und Petri. Würde mir glaube auch gefallen die Stelle



Ich bestelle nur bei NB. #6

(gibts eigtl. irgendwo noch andere Futtermittelhändler für Grundsubstanzen in breiter Auswahl zu größere Gebinde?)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

#6 da kann man auch nichts falsch machen. Super Futter zu super Preisen. Der Postbote tut mir oftmals Leid


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> #6 da kann man auch nichts falsch machen. Super Futter zu super Preisen. Der Postbote tut mir oftmals Leid



Vor meinem Umzug hatte ich einen Fahrstuhl......

Ich will dieses Jahr halt komplett selbst Mischen und mich so richtig vertiefen. Mich störte es in den letzten Jahren nur noch, nicht zu wissen, was eigtl. an meinem Mix gut funktionierte. Ich hatte also immer so halbe eigene Rezepte. Das soll sich jetzt bessern.

Frei nach Paul Cook, ne Zitrone kommt jetzt auch mit! :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Stichwort Paul Cook - die „Erfolgreich Angeln auf...”-Serie ist genau das richtige für die Seele an einem kalten Wintertag. 

@ Kochtopf: Danke! Und ich wünsch Dir schon jetzt mal den passenden Pegel an der Fulle oder wenigstens einen eisfreien Tümpel! 

@ Xianeli: kleine Futterpellets hab ich Ende 2017 erstmals probiert, werd mit Sicherheit dran bleiben. Die Dinger eignen sich bestimmt auch prima als „Leckerli” in normalem Grundfutter.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hut ab für jeden der das macht, auch an die selbstroller von Boilies. 

Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit dazu mir gedanken darüber zu machen weshalb ich Fertigmischungen und Pellets nutze.

Definitiv geomas !! Und meiner Beobachtung nach stehen größere Exemplare eher auf dieses fischige ( nutze 2-3mm halibut Pellets) als auf süßeres. Mag zwar überall unterschiedlich sein aber konnte das an anderen Gewässern ebenfalls beobachten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Stichwort Paul Cook - die „Erfolgreich Angeln auf...”-Serie ist genau das richtige für die Seele an einem kalten Wintertag.



Ich habe die Videos alle gefressen. Ich finds auch Klasse, so repräsentiert der Friedfischangler von damals das Gleiche wie heute. Kiepe, 10 Säcke am See, allen Schnick Schnack. So anders waren die damals also doch nicht....


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: Ja, ich mag die kleinen alten Röllchen. Die hier lief heute leider recht schwer, vielleicht ist das Fett nicht winterfest???



Winterfest isses definitiv wenn sie schwerer lief....zu fest. :q


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: Ja, ich mag die kleinen alten Röllchen. Die hier lief heute leider recht schwer, vielleicht ist das Fett nicht winterfest???




Der passende Begriff kommt aus der Botanik...:m....winterhart !


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Stichwort Paul Cook - die „Erfolgreich Angeln auf...”-Serie ist genau das richtige für die Seele an einem kalten Wintertag.



Absolut, aber in meinen Augen auch nur die Friedfischepisoden. Die Folgen zu den Raubfischen kann man sich getrost sparen, auch wenn man am Thema interessiert ist.

Petri zu deinem Entschneiderungs-Rotauge! Auch wenns nur ein einzelnes war, scheinen ja zumindest Spot und Methode ausreichend gut gewählt gewesen zu sein. Der Winter macht's uns eben nicht so leicht - und mit Blick auf die Wettervorhersage finde ich es auch garnicht schlimm, dass ich es die nächste Woche wohl garnicht ans Wasser schaffe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo wir schon bei Paul Cook sind, ich hatte letztens eine Idee zu einem Format für mein Projekt. 

Legenden des Angelns, aber nicht nur Friedfischlastig, sondern auch Allgemeingültig.

Paul Cook
Bob Nudd
John Sidley

Jene 3 habe ich auf der Liste, wo ich deren Werdegang, Leistungen und dergleichen nostalgisch verpacke und dem Internet verfügbar machen will. Als Ode an die Vorbilder.

Wer fällt euch noch ein?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> a
> 
> PS: Ja, ich mag die kleinen alten Röllchen. Die hier lief heute leider recht schwer, vielleicht ist das Fett nicht winterfest???



Ich nehme gerne hochdruckfestes Kugellagerfett wie bspw. von lux. Kostet nen schmalen Taler, hat nen Einsatzbereich von -25 - 130ºC und verharzt nach meinen Beobachtungen nicht. Gut, ich habe nicht so Schätze wie du hier rumliegen, aber ich empfinde es als angenehme Alternative zur Geld sammelnden Tackleindustrie


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei Paul Cook sind, ich hatte letztens eine Idee zu einem Format für mein Projekt.
> 
> Legenden des Angelns, aber nicht nur Friedfischlastig, sondern auch Allgemeingültig.
> 
> Paul Cook
> Bob Nudd
> John Sidley
> 
> Jene 3 habe ich auf der Liste, wo ich deren Werdegang, Leistungen und dergleichen nostalgisch verpacke und dem Internet verfügbar machen will. Als Ode an die Vorbilder.
> 
> Wer fällt euch noch ein?


Zumindest im deutschen Raum Kremkus


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer fällt euch noch ein?



Rudolf Sack
Bob Nudd


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na Georg, geht doch!!!

Ein dickes Petri von mir und "Hut ab" sich bei den Bedingungen ans Wasser zu trauen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Rudolf Sack
> Bob Nudd



Dieser Rudolf Sack also. Rudi Bauch gabs ja auch noch. Muss ich gleich mal Googlen.

Edith: Das Buch Biss auf Biss wurde soeben bestellt. Der Vater des Specimenhunting und Einführer der Schwingspitze MUSS seinen Platz finden!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der wichtigste deutsche Altmeister Max Piper.

Autor kultiger Angellehrbücher und Erfinder der Pi-Rol.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Der wichtigste deutsche Altmeister Max Piper.
> 
> Autor kultiger Angellehrbücher und Erfinder der Pi-Rol.



Ich finde keine Infos über diesen Mann! Auch gut, das Buch "Aale" von Sidley geht für 50 Euros weg. Wird ne harte Nuss, mit dem Artikel, vor allem wegen Bildern.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Artikel gelesen, wo es darum ging, Rotaugen zu fangen, mit dem Hinweise, das die besten Zeiten immer die Dämmerungsstunden seien, wegen dem Lichteinfall. So sind sie dann weniger scheu, aber was da nun dran ist, keine Ahnung.



Würde ich für klare und nicht allzu tiefe Gewässer ohne nennenswerte Deckungsmöglichkeiten durchaus bejahen.

Muss dann aber nicht zwingend die Dämmerung sein..Schattenbereiche am Tag sind auch was wert.

Hab am Kanal z.B. nen Spot,(gegenüberliegende Spundwand) an dem die Beisserei mit dem Schattenwurf selbiger losgeht..

Solange vor der Wand nicht eine 1.50-2.00m  "Dunkelzone" ansteht,kannste anbieten was du willst..wird von den Rotaugen(bis auf gelegentliche xs Exemplare) konsequent ignoriert.

Anderer Spot am Kanal mit auffälligen Licht/Fang  Zusammenhang, ist ein Flächenmäßig doch recht grosser Sportboothafen,im Bereich der Boote Sicht bis auf den Grund.

Gefangen(also bessere Fische) wird dort Sommer wie Winter i.d.R. nur nach Sonnenuntergang und auch das nur gaaanz weit draussen.

@geomas
Spin Doctor von Gardner...unter Kennern beinahe schon ein Kleinkultartikel.


@FF
Yo..Rudolf (Zwiebel )Sack..legendär


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde keine Infos über diesen Mann!




Google nach den Büchern:

Der vielseitige Angler - Max Piper

Spinnangeln - Max Piper

Fliegenfischen überall - Max Piper


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ohne Rudolf Sacks anglerische Kompetenz herabsetzen zu wollen, muss ich dennoch anmerken, dass das Eigenlob, das er in seinen Büchern ausgebreitet hat für mehrere Anglerleben ausreichen dürfte. Anders gesagt: Jede andere Würdigung als ein 13bändiges Werk auf Dünndruckpapier mit Goldschnitt würde er vermutlich als Frechheit empfinden..

 @FF: zu Sidley, Aale kriegst Du ne PN#h


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vincent Kluwe-Yorck kann man auch als guten zählen.:m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Vincent Kluwe-Yorck kann man auch als guten zählen.:m



Unbedingt!


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> das Buch "Aale" von Sidley geht für 50 Euros weg. Wird ne harte Nuss, mit dem Artikel, vor allem wegen Bildern.......



Meinst Du das Buch Aale - so fängt man die Grossen von John Sidley
Jahr Verlag GmbH & Co. ?

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Buch Aale - so fängt man die Grossen von John Sidley
> Jahr Verlag GmbH & Co. ?
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz




Na klar.

Oder gibts noch ein zweites Aalbuch von ihm?|kopfkrat

Ich wüsste nicht.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Terence Drill,

kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber wenn Du schon so fragst wird es wohl das einzige sein.
Suche nicht explizit nach Angelbücher; aber wenn sie mir über den Weg laufen und für mich interessant sind dann werden die verhaftet und müssen ihr Leben in meinem Bücherregal fristen.

Finde aber auch dass es Heute keine kurzweiligen Neuerscheinungen mehr gibt.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lt FuF hat Sidley drei Bücher geschrieben: 1985 „Successful Eel Fishing“, 1987 „River Piking“ und 1990 „Eels“ – letzteres liegt als „Aale“ in einer deutschen Übersetzung des Jahr-Verlages vor.

Interessanter Artikel: https://fischundfang.de/der-schlangenbeschwoerer-5052/


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bücher die es in deutscher Sprache gibt meine ich.

Aale - ja so heißt meins glaub ich(morgen mal gucken).|bigeyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lt FuF hat Sidley drei Bücher geschrieben: 1985 „Successful Eel Fishing“, 1987 „River Piking“ und 1990 „Eels“ – letzteres liegt als „Aale“ in einer deutschen Übersetzung des Jahr-Verlages vor.
> 
> Interessanter Artikel: https://fischundfang.de/der-schlangenbeschwoerer-5052/



Danke für den Link - guter Stoff!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was ich persönlich besonders beeindruckend bei der Lektüre von Eels fand, war das Sidley mehrfach seinen Lernprozess beschreibt, bzw. seine früheren Annahmen korrigiert und als irrig darstellt- also sehr authentisch herüberkommt, und nicht als größter Aalangler aller Zeiten aus dem Ei geschlüpft ist.
 Und man merkt wirklich, was für eine fast schon hypnotische Faszination der merkwürdige Fisch auf diesen auch nicht gerade alltäglichen Mann ausgeübt hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Faszination ist dabei aber noch milde ausgedrückt...der gute ist durch seinen "Wahnsinn" gen Himmel gewandert. |rolleyes

Eins sollte man bei aller Heiligtuerei bei ihm auch nicht vergessen....

...er hat die Aale gemästet wie nix gutes.
Sicher, damit stand und steht er nicht alleine da in UK, haben einige gemacht, aber schön ist was andres.
Kann dem ehrlich gesagt nix abgewinnen, wenns dabei nur um Rekorde geht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Faszination ist dabei aber noch milde ausgedrückt...der gute ist durch seinen "Wahnsinn" gen Himmel gewandert. |rolleyes
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich wollts sanft ausdrücken: |uhoh:. Aufschlussreich sind in diesem Zusammenhang auch einige der Photos aus dem Buch.
> Und tatsächlich geht's in dem Buch vor allem um den Fang GROSSER Aale: Mit unserem Feld- Wald und wiesenangeln auf ein paar leckere Schleicher für Rauch oder Pfanne hat das wenig zu tun.
> Aber eben: EIn Klassiker, der in keiner Bib fehlen sollte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr bei den Amazonen kaufen, habs dann aber doch getan und ein paar „Oldies” geordert.
Bin schon sehr gespannt, besonders auf Fred Foster's „Swing Tipping and other modern Techniques” ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt, besonders auf Fred Foster's „Swing Tipping and other modern Techniques” ;-)



 ...immer den Finger am Puls der Zeit, eh? #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Bingo! 

Aber mal im Ernst: hab neulich mal wieder den mehrfach erwähnten Paul Cook (das ist aber nicht der Edel-Tackle-Handwerker von http://www.artofangling.net/ oder?) in seinem Brassen-Video geschaut und mich gefragt, ob sich seit dem Video-Dreh wirklich soviel aus Sicht der Fische verändert hat. Wir Angler drehen am Rad, befeuert von der Geräteindustrie,  die Fische hingegen sind ganz die alten geblieben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber eben: EIn Klassiker, der in keiner Bib fehlen sollte.



Stimmt schon, lesenswert ist es allemal.
Wobei es auch andere gute Bücher (m.M. allesamt besser wie das von Sidley) zu Aalen gab/gibt, die hierzulande aber kaum einer kennt...geschweige die Autoren.

The Eel Angler - Barry McConnell
The Book of Eels - Tom Fort
Fishing for big Eels - Brian Crawford
Eels: The final frontier - Steve Ricketts
Chronicle of an Eel Angler - Steve Ricketts

Nicht ganz billig die Bücher, manches auch sogut wie vergriffen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Bingo!
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: hab neulich mal wieder den mehrfach erwähnten Paul Cook (das ist aber nicht der Edel-Tackle-Handwerker von http://www.artofangling.net/ oder?) in seinem Brassen-Video geschaut und mich gefragt, ob sich seit dem Video-Dreh wirklich soviel aus Sicht der Fische verändert hat. Wir Angler drehen am Rad, befeuert von der Geräteindustrie, die Fische hingegen sind ganz die alten geblieben.



Ich glaube Du hast recht. Natürlich sind unsere Fische dieselben geblieben, aber ebenso sicher ändern sich unsere Gewässer und der Bestand, aber geschenkt,geschenkt. Und ich glaube, dass wir und die Hersteller uns nichts schenken, zum Tanzen gehören immer zwei, und wir tanzen sehr eng. Es ist halt das alte Guys-Love-Gear Prinzip, bzw. "Ooh..shiny": Selbst wenn wir es ablehnen ziehen wir es immer doch in Betracht. Wir fischen ja keine Black Prince an einem gusseisernen Wabbelstecken aus den siebzeigern, Sondern die damaligen Rollsroyces, so liebevoll gepflegt wie niemals zu Ihren Vertriebszeiten.
 Grade lese ich bei John Wilson aus den 80ern über eine Döbelmontage, die mit einem festen 1-1,5 Unzenblei 4`` vom Haken mit Haar explosive Bisse im Winter verspricht: Das ist das ganze Geheimnis des Method Feeders.

 Die Ausführungen zu Anglern, Gerät, Herstellern und Katalogen von Bernard Venables (c.f. Mr. Crabtree) aus den 
 50ern lesen sich so frisch und amüsant als wären sie heute gedruckt- grade weil sie mit leibevollem Verständnis (Eines Betroffenen) geschrieben sind, und nicht mit der gruffigen "die wollen mir nur das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen" Opferrolle, die auch heute noch gang und gäbe ist.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, lesenswert ist es allemal.
> Wobei es auch andere gute Bücher (m.M. allesamt besser wie das von Sidley) zu Aalen gab/gibt, die hierzulande aber kaum einer kennt...geschweige die Autoren.
> 
> The Eel Angler - Barry McConnell
> The Book of Eels - Tom Fort
> Fishing for big Eels - Brian Crawford
> Eels: The final frontier - Steve Ricketts
> Chronicle of an Eel Angler - Steve Ricketts
> 
> Nicht ganz billig die Bücher, manches auch sogut wie vergriffen.


 
 Tolle Liste! Herzlichen Dank dafür, nicht ein einziges ist mir bekannt!#6#6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und wo wir grade bei antiquarischen Angelbüchern sind: Sieht jemand eine Möglichkeit an die Publikationen der Chub Study Group zu kommen- die sind alle lange vergriffen bzw. werden so ab 200 Ocken gehandelt. Es müsste für mich aber nicht die gedruckte Originalversion sein, Formate gibt's ja viele im elektronische Zeitalter...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ meine Angel-Bibliothek (schon der Name ist mehr als geprahlt) ist leider sehr dünn. Mit solchen Spezialitäten kann ich nicht dienen.


----------



## peet4president

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als erstes: Super Faden hier lese schon länger hin und wieder still mit, komme aber auf Grund eurer Geschwindigkeit und Zeitmangel kaum hinterher mit dem lesen. Ist aber einer der interessantesten Threads hier im Board. 
Von antiquarischen Büchern bin auch ich ein großer Liebhaber. Das oben erwähnte Buch Aale von John Sidley konnte ich mal auf dem Flohmarkt noch original in Folie eingeschweißt für nen Euro ergattern #6 Des Weiteren habe ich einige Schätze von Peter Stone z.B. "So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei Spürangeln". Lesenswert ist auch das von Peter Stone und Dennis Pye zusammen rausgegebene Buch "Brassen Barben Hechte- Meisterfischern zugeschaut". Eines meiner Lieblingsbücher ist aber von Trevor Housby und heißt "Sportliches Fischen auf Kapitale". Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung nicht nur für Freunde des Fischens im Tweed-Sakko|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



peet4president schrieb:


> Als erstes: Super Faden hier lese schon länger hin und wieder still mit, komme aber auf Grund eurer Geschwindigkeit und Zeitmangel kaum hinterher mit dem lesen. Ist aber einer der interessantesten Threads hier im Board.
> Von antiquarischen Büchern bin auch ich ein großer Liebhaber. Das oben erwähnte Buch Aale von John Sidley konnte ich mal auf dem Flohmarkt noch original in Folie eingeschweißt für nen Euro ergattern #6 Des Weiteren habe ich einige Schätze von Peter Stone z.B. "So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei Spürangeln". Lesenswert ist auch das von Peter Stone und Dennis Pye zusammen rausgegebene Buch "Brassen Barben Hechte- Meisterfischern zugeschaut". Eines meiner Lieblingsbücher ist aber von Trevor Housby und heißt "Sportliches Fischen auf Kapitale". Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung nicht nur für Freunde des Fischens im Tweed-Sakko|supergri



Hallo und Super, das du dich in der Oase der wahren Kunst des Angelns beteiligst. |supergri|supergri#6


----------



## peet4president

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde deine Seite übrigens Hammer#6 Man sieht sehr gut wieviel Zeit und Herzblut du da rein steckst. Zu deinem Format mit den Angellegenden fällt mir spontan noch Fred J. Taylor ein, falls er noch nicht genannt wurde. Das Buch "Schleienangeln" von ihm habe ich auch noch im Regal stehen. Allerdings glaube ich  wird das eine Lebensaufgabe wenn du wirklich alle wichtigen "Angellegenden" behandeln möchtest |supergri wobei dann auch jeder anderer Meinung sein wird, wer es wirklich verdient hat in deine Hall of Fame als erster aufgenommen zu werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



peet4president schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Seite übrigens Hammer#6 Man sieht sehr gut wieviel Zeit und Herzblut du da rein steckst. Zu deinem Format mit den Angellegenden fällt mir spontan noch Fred J. Taylor ein, falls er noch nicht genannt wurde. Das Buch "Schleienangeln" von ihm habe ich auch noch im Regal stehen. Allerdings glaube ich  wird das eine Lebensaufgabe wenn du wirklich alle wichtigen "Angellegenden" behandeln möchtest |supergri wobei dann auch jeder anderer Meinung sein wird, wer es wirklich verdient hat in deine Hall of Fame als erster aufgenommen zu werden



Danke für die Blumen, davon zerrt das Herz und Hirn. Dann wird die neue Page dir feuchte Höschen machen. :q

Die Idee mit den Legenden kam mir einfach, weil wir Angler zu wenig die Pioniere würdigen. Ohne Wertung gegenüber den heutigen Könnern natürlich, aber als ich Paul Cook auf den Videos sah, dachte ich erst, jetzt wirds richtig Oldschool, aber das Gegenteil war der Fall, wir machen heute immer noch 1:1 genau die Dinge, die Jungs wie er entwickelt und gefördert haben. Sicherlich auch andere vor ihm, aber soweit komme ich in der Zeit nicht zurück, zumal meine 30 Lenze jetzt keine Zeitreise in andere Generationen zulässt. 

Wir brauchen einfach eine nostalgische Präsenz alter Idole. Mir geht das im momentanen Trend bunter Köder, Musik mit Bass und der Jagd nach Rekorden etwas unter.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Btw gab es hier vor  kurzem nen thread über angellegenden... den vielleicht ausgraben und plündern?

@Peet: willkommen im ükel bisher unbekannter Herr Nachbar


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von mir auch ein willkommen  

Da ja geomas neulich was von bread Punchs sagte... Habe es gerade ausprobiert und kann es nur empfehlen. In vielen Durchmessern selbst herzustellen #6
https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeltipps/bread-punch-selber-bauen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein willkommen
> 
> Da ja geomas neulich was von bread Punchs sagte... Habe es gerade ausprobiert und kann es nur empfehlen. In vielen Durchmessern selbst herzustellen #6
> https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeltipps/bread-punch-selber-bauen



HAb mir gestern Nacht für 5 Euro nen 5er Set bestellt. Ich denke da spare ich mir das Bauen glatt. :vik:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> HAb mir gestern Nacht für 5 Euro nen 5er Set bestellt. Ich denke da spare ich mir das Bauen glatt. :vik:



Naja habe mehrere Sets zu Hause. Werde aber ab sofort den Eigenbau benutzen. Finde das Ergebnis besser. Bin sonst auch kein Fan von eigenbauten da ich faul bin :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli - danke für den Tipp!

Ich hab 2 Sets an Punches, die von Korum sind wohl für Frühstücksfleisch und ähnliche Köder gedacht, das andere Set (Middy oder so) für Brot, da sind die Durchmesser etwas zu gering für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Koooooooooochpooooooooooooooooooooott

Sitzt du vor dem Desktop?


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Komme noch mal auf die Angelliteratur zurück.

Da mein Englisch mehr als bescheiden ist, bin ich auf deutschsprachige Literatur angewiesen. Eines der für mich besten und umfangreichsten Werke sind immer noch die Sammelbände Angel Praxis. Insgesamt 5 Ordner mit allen Themen der Angelfischerei.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein willkommen
> 
> Da ja geomas neulich was von bread Punchs sagte... Habe es gerade ausprobiert und kann es nur empfehlen. In vielen Durchmessern selbst herzustellen #6
> https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeltipps/bread-punch-selber-bauen



Cool, danke! Nach Sichtung des vorhandenen Kleinkrams und der dreistelligen kalkulation was an Verbrauchsmitteln aufgefüllt werden muss kommt mir das sehr gelegen!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja das Problem kenne ich geomas. Noch ein Grund warum ich die Idee wirklich gut fand und ausprobierte. 

@kochtopf 

Materialkosten kann ich leider nicht abschätzen da wir sämtliche Spritzen in großen Mengen zu Hause haben und der Rest ebenfalls vorhanden ist


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Koooooooooochpooooooooooooooooooooott
> 
> Sitzt du vor dem Desktop?



Näää wie zu 95% mobil unnerwäjens


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Näää wie zu 95% mobil unnerwäjens



Retarded son of a mobile User!

Also auch ein Heimatloser :m:q. ( gabs denn ne Antwort drauf, weil jene Signaturen schon vor Bekanntmachung eingepflegt wurden?)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Retarded son of a mobile User!
> 
> Also auch ein Heimatloser :m:q. ( gabs denn ne Antwort drauf, weil jene Signaturen schon vor Bekanntmachung eingepflegt wurden?)



Nicht das ich wüsste. Aber ich stamme von Sowjetbürgern ab, ich brauche keine Antwort um zu verstehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste. Aber ich stamme von Sowjetbürgern ab, ich brauche keine Antwort um zu verstehen



Erfüllt meine Erwartung. Also wegen der Heimatlosigkeit. Das du von Russen abstammst dagegen ist, sagen wir, unwahrscheinlich. Dafür fängst du zu wenig und Handgranaten waren noch kein Thema. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Erfüllt meine Erwartung. Also wegen der Heimatlosigkeit. Das du von Russen abstammst dagegen ist, sagen wir, unwahrscheinlich. Dafür fängst du zu wenig und Handgranaten waren noch kein Thema. |supergri



Loooooooool
Wir legen auch auf das -deutsch  ind russlanddeutsch größten Wert! 
Und handgranaten machen zu viel Lärm, bei so hoher Bevölkerungsdichte nimmt man Cyanid.


Hab ich gehört


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Loooooooool
> Wir legen auch auf das -deutsch  ind russlanddeutsch größten Wert!
> Und handgranaten machen zu viel Lärm, bei so hoher Bevölkerungsdichte nimmt man Cyanid.
> 
> 
> Hab ich gehört



Meine russischen Freunde bauen beim Angeln immer den Igel. Eine Rute links, eine Rute rechts, die Stippe in der Mitte. Bist du ein Igel?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dürfen nur zwei Ruten. Klassisch ist bei mir eine Rute Karpfen oder Hecht und eine Rute Matchen oder Feedern.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dürfen nur zwei Ruten...



Bist Du sicher, dass Du russische Gene hast


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dürfen nur zwei Ruten. Klassisch ist bei mir eine Rute Karpfen oder Hecht und eine Rute Matchen oder Feedern.



Ehrlich? Du bist kein Russe, never ever. Solange du die Futterspirale mit Paternoster nicht erwähnst, bist du alles, aber kein ehemaliger Besatzer!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich zitiere meinen Vater: wir sind nach Deutschland gekommen um deutsche zu bleiben 

Sprich, meine russifizierung hält sich in Grenzen. Bis auf speis und trank eben - aber damit kann ich leben :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich zitiere meinen Vater: wir sind nach Deutschland gekommen um deutsche zu bleiben
> 
> Sprich, meine russifizierung hält sich in Grenzen. Bis auf speis und trank eben - aber damit kann ich leben :m



Das war uns allen vorher klar, so wäre der Russenzander, die Brasse, schon des Öfteren von dir als Fang deklariert worden.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das war uns allen vorher klar, so wäre der Russenzander, die Brasse, schon des Öfteren von dir als Fang deklariert worden.



Ist ein Zielfisch aber kommt an meiner Strecke kaum vor wie es scheint... allerdings wäre da dann wenig mit release


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich zitiere meinen Vater: wir sind nach Deutschland gekommen um deutsche zu bleiben
> 
> Sprich, meine russifizierung hält sich in Grenzen. Bis auf speis und trank eben - aber damit kann ich leben :m



Dann kennst du sicherlich den Pillkaller.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Dann kennst du sicherlich den Pillkaller.



Musste ich googlen. Ist eher was ostpreußisches, von meiner Fam kemm icj sowas nicht  (eher Richtung schwarzmeernund wolga)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist ein Zielfisch aber kommt an meiner Strecke kaum vor wie es scheint... allerdings wäre da dann wenig mit release



:r:r:r:r

Nächste Woche nehme ich mir 1 Tag Auszeit, dann gehts zu 100% an den Hafen, ich bringe dir dann welche mit. Die Elbe ist sozusagen das Eldorado für Brassen. Ich war das erste mal dort und habe gleich an die 25kg insgesamt gefangen, das war schon sehr angenehm, aber auch irgendwann nervig.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Komm vorbei Kochtopf. Bei mir gibt es zu viele davon. Bei einem 4 Std angeltag im Frühjahr - Herbst geht man seltenst unter 20kg Brassen nach Hause. Ist fast wie eine Plage ^^ aber ich beangel sie sehr gerne denn hier sind sie wirklich kämpferisch. Oftmals dachte man es muss ein Karpfen sein dabei wahr es ein ordentlicher Klodeckel


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Komm vorbei Kochtopf. Bei mir gibt es zu viele davon. Bei einem 4 Std angeltag im Frühjahr - Herbst geht man seltenst unter 20kg Brassen nach Hause. Ist fast wie eine Plage ^^ aber ich beangel sie sehr gerne denn hier sind sie wirklich kämpferisch. Oftmals dachte man es muss ein Karpfen sein dabei wahr es ein ordentlicher Klodeckel



Ich rechne die 300km Einfache Strecke gerade in Angeltage à 20kg um :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann ja mitkommen, Dann darfst du meine 20kg ebenfalls behalten, sind dann schon 40  

Letztes Jahr war echt extrem. Liegt aber auch daran das hier fast jeder auf Hecht und Barsch angelt. Karpfen zu fangen wird da schon schwieriger da selbst große Mengen Futter binnen kurzer Zeit weg sind. Ist dann eher mal ein zufallstreffer. 

Was die Biester am Grund staubsaugen können ist echt heftig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich rechne die 300km Einfache Strecke gerade in Angeltage à 20kg um :m



Warum, wir machen deiner Herkunft zugeordnet Trockenfisch. Lässt sich super mit der DHL zu dir versenden.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum, wir machen deiner Herkunft zugeordnet Trockenfisch. Lässt sich super mit der DHL zu dir versenden.



Machen wir sehr oft. Dann aber meist mit größeren Rotaugen und kleinen Brassen. 

"leider" ist die Frequenz aber so hoch was alte und sehr große Brassen betrifft. Ich als Fänger freue mich natürlich. Aber zum essen oder trocknen ungeeignet


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Machen wir sehr oft. Dann aber meist mit größeren Rotaugen und kleinen Brassen.
> 
> "leider" ist die Frequenz aber so hoch was alte und sehr große Brassen betrifft. Ich als Fänger freue mich natürlich. Aber zum essen oder trocknen ungeeignet



50cm Brassen gebraten in Butter sind ein Traum, da ich aber meinen besten Kumpel nicht so gern zerlege, gehe ich damit dezent um. 

Ich sollte eine Fischart fangen und essen, die Passend ist und Nachhaltig befischt werden kann. Wie ich erfahren habe, angelt kaum jemand mit Gummfischen auf Zander. Könnte eine Nische sein.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Schwiegereltern ( aus Russland ) essen den ebenfalls gerne so. Muss ehrlich sagen das ich dazu nicht viel sagen kann, außer hören/sagen, denn ich esse keinen Fisch. Bringe ihn halt für die Familie mit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Meine Schwiegereltern ( aus Russland ) essen den ebenfalls gerne so. Muss ehrlich sagen das ich dazu nicht viel sagen kann, außer hören/sagen, denn ich esse keinen Fisch. Bringe ihn halt für die Familie mit



Na hör aber mal auf, aus Spaß angeln? |kopfkrat:q

Bei mir will nicht mal wer den Fisch haben, außer mein Onkel, der wirklich alles fressen würde, was Flossen hat. Der Stammt aus der Generation Angeln um zu essen. Ich musste mit ihm schon diskutieren, das ich die 25cm Schleie zurück setze, da brach für ihn ne Welt zusammen. :q:q:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weder meine Familie, noch Freunde und Bekannte können es verstehen warum ich überhaupt angel wenn ich keinen Fisch esse  

Ob ich aus Spaß angel ? Eher weniger. Ich angel aus Leidenschaft. Da gibt es so viele Faktoren die für mich eine Rolle spielen. Selbst wenn ich Schneider war es mir den Tag wert am Wasser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Weder meine Familie, noch Freunde und Bekannte können es verstehen warum ich überhaupt angel wenn ich keinen Fisch esse
> 
> Ob ich aus Spaß angel ? Eher weniger. Ich angel aus Leidenschaft. Da gibt es so viele Faktoren die für mich eine Rolle spielen. Selbst wenn ich Schneider war es mir den Tag wert am Wasser



Dat war auch nur nen Scherz. Ich mache mir über die Motive, warum andere Menschen angeln, selten Gedanken. Nur kritisch wird es, wenn ich jemanden sehe, der mit seinem Konsum klar dem Gewässer schadet und auch meine Angelei damit verbunden einschränkt. Aka nicht den Apfel pflücken sondern die Äste absägen.

Deutschland ist halt das Land der Moral, obgleich ich verstehen kann, das ein Umgang mit Lebewesen auch Regeln und Empathie abverlangt. Es darf nicht alles durchgehen und Möglich sein.

Deswegen bin ich auch kein Freund dieser Kormorandebatten. Wenn wir aus Spaß angeln wollen, das Legitimieren verlangen, muss doch auch die Akzeptanz da sein, das jener Vogel, der nicht anders kann, ein Anrecht auf seine Existenz hat. Der kann ja nicht nach Mcces fahren, den Schnabel auf den Tischen packen und sich nen Fischstäbchen reinschieben lassen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Keine sorge habe es auch als scherz verstanden 

Auch da muss man evtl differenzieren. Wenn jemand nur 2x im Jahr ans Wasser kommt dann kann er sich ruhig die Kühltruhe vollhauen. Bedenklich wird es wenn jemand häufig zum angeln kommt und alles mitnimmt was geht. Stückbegrenzung interessiert die Herren dann auch nicht. 

Die Kormoranproblematik hat zwei Seiten und beide Seiten haben berechtigte Gründe dafür und dagegen. Bei anderen Tierarten wird deutlich weniger Theater gemacht als beim Kormoran


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal nachher Fotos machen... 5 Ruten werden wohl hoffentlich bald den Besitzer wechseln...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Die Kormoranproblematik hat zwei Seiten und beide Seiten haben berechtigte Gründe dafür und dagegen. Bei anderen Tierarten wird deutlich weniger Theater gemacht als beim Kormoran



Kritisch thematisch angehen ja, alles andere ist wie eh und je am Ziel vorbei. Das Problem für mich ist einfach, das diese Signale, die Gesendet werden, fast schon eigenständiges Handeln salonfähig machen. Da wird dann am See rumgeballert, weil man jemandem Imponieren will, ohne Nachzudenken. Mich stört einfach das unreflektierte Gehabe.

Gleiches gilt dem Thema CR. Warum sollen Leute den Fisch einfach nicht zurücksetzen können? Es muss ja Wettkampfangeln nicht legitimieren, aber was ein Jäger mit seiner Beute macht, sollte Individuell geschehen dürfen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Über C&R braucht man garnicht drüber zu reden. Ich denke jeder vernünftig denkende Mensch erkennt den Schwachsinn, weshalb sich fast niemand daran hält


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Über C&R braucht man garnicht drüber zu reden. Ich denke jeder vernünftig denkende Mensch erkennt den Schwachsinn, weshalb sich fast niemand daran hält



Ohnehin nimmt das hier auch kein Mensch ernst. Aber in Sachsen Anhalt darfst du auch aus vernünftigem Grund zurück setzen, es gibt diese Problematik so nicht.

Wettkampfangeln/Hegefischen ist da eher auf dem Radar, zumindest spürt man die Sorgen von Veranstaltern und Teilnehmern. Bei CR habe ich Hoffnung, bei Wettkampfangeln sehe ich kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels, das kannst du dem Bürger in D nicht mehr verkaufen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war das erste mal dort und habe gleich an die 25kg insgesamt gefangen, das war schon sehr angenehm, aber auch irgendwann nervig.



Schick bitte ein paar Lkw Ladungen rüber

Die Deckelbestände sind hier die letzten Jahre leider immens zurückgegangen:-(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Schick bitte ein paar Lkw Ladungen rüber
> 
> Die Deckelbestände sind hier die letzten Jahre leider immens zurückgegangen:-(



So schlimm ja? Bei uns wird die Elbe aber auch immer klarer, ich befürchte selbiges Schicksal auf kurz oder lang. Ich schicke dir aber gerne Bilder, dann solltest du zumindest meine Emotionen dahinter teilen können.

Heute ist im Übrigen wieder ein schöner Tag. Ich werde mir wohl in Zukunft mal die Serie zum Lockfutter von HJG Drescher zur Gemüten führen. Mal schauen, was damit geht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Komme noch mal auf die Angelliteratur zurück.
> 
> Da mein Englisch mehr als bescheiden ist, bin ich auf deutschsprachige Literatur angewiesen. Eines der für mich besten und umfangreichsten Werke sind immer noch die Sammelbände Angel Praxis. Insgesamt 5 Ordner mit allen Themen der Angelfischerei.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Danke für den Tipp! Gibt es die nur als Sammelordner (in Ringbuch-Form) oder auch gebunden?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Nachmittag noch mal los - gleiche Stelle wie gestern, nur etwas mehr Zeit und auch etwas mehr Wasser (Pegel +30cm, entspricht 65cm über dem Mittelwert).

Am Gerät hab ich nicht viel verändert, nur der 14er Haken mußte einem 10er weichen, der Größe der „Breadpunches” angepaßt:






„Brot-Tönnchen” auf 10er Haken, das von der Konsistenz her sicher nicht optimale Brot hatte die Nacht im Tiefkühlfach zugebracht und hielt aufgetaut ganz gut am Haken.

Gefüttert wurde mit „Liquidized Bread”, ebenfalls aus dem Tiefkühlfach, habe es heute aber mit etwas Hanf und ein paar Micro-Pellets angereichert.
Kleiner Drahtfutterkorb am festen Paternoster, von Hand gefüttert hab ich nicht.

Anfangs war es sehr angenehm am Wasser - blauer Himmel, Sonne auf dem Rücken. Und kein Biß, nicht mal ein Schnurschwimmer. Einfach nur Ruhe ;-)

Etwas später gab es etwas Schnee, dazu kam dann ein unangenehmer Wind direkt auf meine Nase. Schwingspitzen-Spitze etwas tiefer abgelegt - 2-3cm im Wasser und schon wird die Schaukeltendenz bei Wind erheblich gebremst.
In Böen hat die unbeschwerte Spitze dennoch etwas geschlackert, aber mit etwas Erfahrung kann man die „Windbisse” von echten Fischkontakten ganz gut unterscheiden.





Bitte entschuldigt den Girlie-Rutenhalter, aber der Boden war recht hart und die Banksticks dicker als das abgebildete Etwas, welches sich ganz gut ins Erdreich drehen ließ.

Es wurde dunkler, immer noch kein eindeutiger Biß, dann hebt sich im Wind die Schwingspitze leicht an, etwas weiter, sackt zurück. Hebt sich wieder - Anhieb!

Der Zielfisch konnte es nicht sein, jedenfalls mochte ich nicht auf einen Monster-Plötz hoffen, vermutlich ein dicker Brassen? 
Auf jeden Fall war die zierliche alte Abu-Glasrute richtig krumm, das unbekannte Wesen nahm öfters Schnur von der Bremse, mit 4lbs-Hauptschnur und entsprechend dünnerem Vorfach war ich etwas vorsichtig, denn einerseits wollte der Fisch in Richtung Bootssteg, andererseits wollte ich auch nichts forcieren und einen Vorfach-Riß provozieren.
Nach einer ganzen Weile (2-3 Minuten) hatte ich ihn in Kescher-Nähe, ein Brassen wars nicht, ein Riesenrotauge auch nicht, ne, im Kescher zappelte ein schöner Aland;-)

Mein erster „großer Fisch” überhaupt war ein Aland (ich war damals etwa 9 Jahre) und auch mein erster Fisch auf Kunstköder (kleiner DDR-Spinner) war ein Aland (damals was ich 12 oder 13).
Seitdem hat der Aland einen besonderen Platz in meinem kleinen Angler-Herz und ich hab mich heute entsprechend gefreut.





Aland von gut 45cm, seltsame Fehlbildung/Verletzung auf dem Rücken.

Der Dampf, den der Fisch trotz des kalten Wassers gehabt hat, hat mich wirklich überrascht. 
Hab dann zusammengepackt und bin zufrieden nach Hause gestiefelt.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und wieder ein schönes, dickes Petri von mir, Georg!!!

Hast wohl einen "neuen" Lieblingsplatz!?! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, Mario!

Lieblingsplatz triffts ganz gut: ich bin in plusminus 10 Minuten zu Fuß da. Sehr bequem auf jeden Fall. 
Im Sommer wäre dort ein Seerosen-„Feld” zu meinen Füßen, das macht das Grundangeln etwas schwierig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Aland von gut 45cm, seltsame Fehlbildung/Verletzung auf dem Rücken.
> 
> Der Dampf, den der Fisch trotz des kalten Wassers gehabt hat, hat mich wirklich überrascht.
> Hab dann zusammengepackt und bin zufrieden nach Hause gestiefelt.



Alandtastisch, ein Fisch, den ich an der Rute sehr schätze. Leider bei uns viel zu selten. Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke! Hier sind sie wohl recht häufig, hab selbst hier aber noch nie einen gefangen (die Alande meiner Kindheit stammen aus dem Elb-Umfeld).
Ein Bekannter berichtete von guten Fängen im Sommer auf flach laufende Mini-Wobbler. Hab daraufhin ein paar „Ugly Ducklings” und andere kleine Wobbler ins Arsenal befördert, aber damit noch nie gefischt.
Auch in der Ostsee sind sie im Sommer Berichten zufolge ganz gut vertreten. Vielleicht sollte ich mal einen Versuch wagen auf Meeräsche und/oder Ostsee-Aland.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Hier sind sie wohl recht häufig, hab selbst hier aber noch nie einen gefangen (die Alande meiner Kindheit stammen aus dem Elb-Umfeld).
> Ein Bekannter berichtete von guten Fängen im Sommer auf flach laufende Mini-Wobbler. Hab daraufhin ein paar „Ugly Ducklings” und andere kleine Wobbler ins Arsenal befördert, aber damit noch nie gefischt.
> Auch in der Ostsee sind sie im Sommer Berichten zufolge ganz gut vertreten. Vielleicht sollte ich mal einen Versuch wagen auf Meeräsche und/oder Ostsee-Aland.



Ich habe meine Alande alle in kleinen Flüssen oder im See gefangen, wo deren Zuläufe waren. Können ganz schöne Brummer werden, mein Bester hatte stramme 63cm. Auch beim Method Feedern sind die Jungs nicht gerade scheu. Nehmen auch sehr gern große Köder, scheinen aber Einzelgänger zu werden ab Gardemaß. So fing ich selten mehr als 1 oder 2 am Stück, allerdings See und wohl eher nicht in Menge vertreten.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Georg! Ein schöner Fisch und ein schöner Bericht. Und entschuldigen wegen der Rutenhalter musst du dich doch nicht..alles was funktioniert ist legitim, egal welche Farbe... 

Das Seerosenfeld mag dort zwar das Grundangeln einschränken, aber davon abgesehen ist das doch top.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri geomas #6 habe noch nie eine verhaften können. Schwimmt auch leider nicht bei uns rum ;+

So fertig ausgemistet... Weg kommen 2 Karpfenruten, ne Float und 2 Spinruten (mit Rolle). So viel doppelt belegt oder nie genutzt... Wird dann was neues zum Feedern geben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Petri geomas #6 habe noch nie eine verhaften können. Schwimmt auch leider nicht bei uns rum ;+
> 
> So fertig ausgemistet... Weg kommen 2 Karpfenruten, ne Float und 2 Spinruten (mit Rolle). So viel doppelt belegt oder nie genutzt... Wird dann was neues zum Feedern geben



Ich hatte mir gestern Nacht 5000m Schnur bestellt, 15 Futterkörbe, 2 Method Sets, ein Dreibein, eine neue Rutenauflage, Breadpunchset. Habe 600 neue Haken letzte Woche bekommen, 2 neue Feederrute Anfang Januar und war immer noch nicht Angeln.

Aber Kaufen kann ich!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und ich dachte ich sei verrückt  hier klingelt auch täglich der Postbote obwohl ich vermutlich nicht vor April zum angeln komme ^^ habe einfach zu viel Zeit zum bestellen wenn ich nicht angeln kann 

Achso wegen Method Set: jemand Erfahrungen mit welchen aus dem Hause Guru?  Benutze eigentlich nur die Drennan aber irgendwie sagen die mir zu


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir gestern Nacht 5000m Schnur bestellt,..............




Askari wa?
Da gabs Prozente auf Schnur.|kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wieso komm mir das nur zu bekannt vor?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Askari wa?
> Da gabs Prozente auf Schnur.|kopfkrat



Jo! War die letzte in 0,16mm, da ich jene aber zum Pickern nehme habe ich nicht lange gefackelt. Bestelle schon seid Jahren bei Askari ohne Probleme, nur bei den Angeboten bin ich immer zu langsam, sonst hätte ich mir 0,20mm auch noch gesichert. |krach:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich sei verrückt  hier klingelt auch täglich der Postbote obwohl ich vermutlich nicht vor April zum angeln komme ^^ habe einfach zu viel Zeit zum bestellen wenn ich nicht angeln kann
> 
> Achso wegen Method Set: jemand Erfahrungen mit welchen aus dem Hause Guru?  Benutze eigentlich nur die Drennan aber irgendwie sagen die mir zu



Die MF sind doch fast alle gleich mittlerweile. Rippe raussschneiden und die sind alles super. Die Mould muss elastisch sein, ist in meinen Augen wesentlich wichtiger!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Angebote sind ja auch öfter gut aber manchmal schon weg oder nicht lieferbar oder kommen gar nicht.......|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Mould muss elastisch sein, ist in meinen Augen wesentlich wichtiger!




Und vor allem nicht oben weniger breit sein als in der Mitte, so wie die blöde orangene Drennan Mould.
Da hab ich den Rand noch nen halben Zentimeter runtergeschnitten(mit nem Cuttermesser) runderum, damit das Futter nicht immer drin hängen bleibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Die Angebote sind ja auch öfter gut aber manchmal schon weg oder nicht lieferbar oder kommen gar nicht.......|supergri



Noch nie irgendein Problem gehabt bei sicher über 100 Bestellungen. Du kriegst halt fast alles dort, die Bieten nicht nur überteuerte Marken an und wenn doch gehen die oft als Schnapper weg.

Aber das mit den Angeboten ist halt auch nicht Normal. Wenn die irgendwas schalten kaufen doch irgendwelche Händler alles auf, das geht manchmal innerhalb von Minuten.



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Und vor allem nicht oben weniger breit sein als in der Mitte, so wie die blöde orangene Drennan Mould.
> Da hab ich den Rand noch nen halben Zentimeter runtergeschnitten(mit nem Cuttermesser) runderum, damit das Futter nicht immer drin hängen bleibt.



Ging mir auch nie in den Kopf, warum Browning diese Plastemoulds hat, die sind faktisch fürn Arsch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend, Jungs,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir gestern Nacht 5000m Schnur bestellt, 15 Futterkörbe, 2 Method Sets, ein Dreibein, eine neue Rutenauflage, Breadpunchset. Habe 600 neue Haken letzte Woche bekommen, 2 neue Feederrute Anfang Januar und war immer noch nicht Angeln.



 Also, bei den Haken hätt ich nicht so geknausert und gleich ne ordentliche Menge geordert... oder sind das nur die 16er?


@ Geo: Danke für den schönen Bericht, und Petri zum strammen Aland, ganz besonders, da Du eine besondere Verbindung zu der Art hast- Das wird Dich jetzt nicht mehr zur Ruhe kommen lassen..:m

 @Peet: Herzlich willkommen im Fliegenden Friedfischzirkus, schön dass Du da bist!|wavey:

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Xianeli
Die Guru finde ich so lala..

Neben Preston und Drennan,benutze ich auch gerne Korum.

Entweder den Standard Dura Method oder für grössere Futtermengen den Easy Method Feeder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, Jungs,
> 
> 
> 
> Also, bei den Haken hätt ich nicht so geknausert und gleich ne ordentliche Menge geordert... oder sind das nur die 16er?



Ich glaube sind ein bisschen mehr wie 600er. Der Italinier hatte eine Sorte nicht auf Lager, wie es sich für diese Südländer sich gehört, fliegen 20 andere Päckchen verschiedenster Sorten rein. Von 16-20 alles drin. Die 10er-14er bestelle ich die Tage.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja das mit der Drennan mould stört mich auch ein wenig. Werde es mal mit dem modifizieren versuchen.

Wie sieht es mit der Preston quick release mould aus?  Ist zwar steif aber müsste doch normal gut funktionieren oder?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube sind ein bisschen mehr wie 600 [...]Die 10er-14er bestelle ich die Tage.



|bigeyesDonnerwetter!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> |bigeyesDonnerwetter!



Sind halt Rotaugenhaken, Ukelhaken, Schleienhaken, Brassenhaken. In verschiedenen Größen. Und als Selbstbinder kriegst du für schmales Geld meinst 25 bis 100 in einer Verpackung. Hakenwechsel während des Angelns wird massiv unterschätzt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja das mit der Drennan mould stört mich auch ein wenig. Werde es mal mit dem modifizieren versuchen.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Preston quick release mould aus?  Ist zwar steif aber müsste doch normal gut funktionieren oder?


Funzt 1a


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die MF sind doch fast alle gleich mittlerweile. Rippe raussschneiden und die sind alles super. Die Mould muss elastisch sein, ist in meinen Augen wesentlich wichtiger!



Hab zwei MF Sets von NGT via Fischdeal geschossen (in grösseren Bundles mit enthalten) - bei der fast drei Jahre alten Mould sind wohl alle Weichmacher ausgelüftet, damit  hätte man nen Nagel in die Wand kloppen können. Die knapp zwei Jahre alte ist noch gut aber wenn die über den Jordan gehr stellt sich mir auch die Frage: welche Körbe? Ich will nix rausschneiden müssen, bei Guru finde ich den gummizug interessant. Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab zwei MF Sets von NGT via Fischdeal geschossen (in grösseren Bundles mit enthalten) - bei der fast drei Jahre alten Mould sind wohl alle Weichmacher ausgelüftet, damit  hätte man nen Nagel in die Wand kloppen können. Die knapp zwei Jahre alte ist noch gut aber wenn die über den Jordan gehr stellt sich mir auch die Frage: welche Körbe? Ich will nix rausschneiden müssen, bei Guru finde ich den gummizug interessant. Andere Vorschläge?



Du musst ja auch nichts rausschneiden, du kannst einfach die Rippe rausknipsen wenn die Köder etwas größer werden. Weder ändert sich was Verhalten des MF, noch beeinflusst es den Fang, aber ein Boilie von 0,14mm geht dir gern mal zu Bruch beim anpressen, gerade wenn sie weicher sind.

Gummizug und Co. hatte ich noch nie benutzt und der Sinn dahinter fehlt mir. Ich Puffer die Schläge über meine extra parabol gewählte Rute ab. Warum dann Gummi vor die Montage schalten?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @Peet: Herzlich willkommen im *Fliegenden Friedfischzirkus*, schön dass Du da bist!|wavey:



<3 Du bist mir unheimlich ^^

@Georg: jetzt erst gesehen - schöner Bericht und fettes Petri! An leichter Rute sicher ein Hochgenuss


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau deshalb finde ich die Guru auch interessant. Natürlich gibt es auch andere Anbieter mit Gummizug wovon ich allerdings nicht überzeugt war.

Bei den Preston finde ich den Banjo Feeder sehr verlockend. Kann man halt wechseln wie man möchte ohne die Montage auseinander zu nehmen.

Danke RuhrfischerPG


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gummizug und Co. hatte ich noch nie benutzt und der Sinn dahinter fehlt mir. Ich Puffer die Schläge über meine extra parabol gewählte Rute ab. Warum dann Gummi vor die Montage schalten?



Dabei geht es eher darum dass der Fisch sich den Haken nicht rauskloppt wenn den Kopf gegen das Gewicht des MF schüttelt(je schwerer der MF desto eher ist das möglich) .

Das kurze Vorfachstück hat ja nicht viel Dehnung.

Soviel zur Theorie. Benutzen tue ich auch normale und wenn die Haken nicht zu klein sind reißen se auch nicht raus nachdem se mal gefasts haben.

Ich benutze keine Haken kleiner als 12.

Will ja keine KöFis damit fangen.:m

@ Georg

Schöner Aland. Dickes Petri Heil!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dabei geht es eher darum dass der Fisch sich den Haken nicht rauskloppt wenn den Kopf gegen das Gewicht des MF schüttelt.
> 
> Das kurze Vorfachstück hat ja nicht viel Dehnung.
> 
> Soviel zur Theorie. Benutzen tue ich auch normale und wenn die Haken nicht zu klein sind reißen se auch nicht raus nachdem se mal gefasts haben.
> 
> Ich benutze keine Haken kleiner als 12.
> 
> Will ja keine KöFis damit fangen.:m



In der Theorie ist das so, aber ein MF von 20g? Ich habe noch nie einen Fisch verloren durch Ausschlitzen am MF. Gleiches Spiel wäre doch bei Montagen an der Schlaufe mit kurzem Vorfach und Futterkorb auch, wird dort auch nicht gemacht.

Was ich kenne und weiß, ist halt der Einsatz von Gummi/Co. als Ersatz für die Schlagschnur um schwere Körbe abzupuffern.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Durch den Gummi darf die Rute auch ruhig ne Nummer härter sein. Jedenfalls in der Theorie. Da Puffert dann der Gummi anstatt die Rute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Durch den Gummi darf die Rute auch ruhig ne Nummer härter sein. Jedenfalls in der Theorie. Da Puffert dann der Gummi anstatt die Rute.



Setupfrage.

Aber ich muss auch dazu schreiben, das jene Gummis schon Sinn machen, wenn du rabiate Bisse hast und viel Frequenz, dann könnte die Quote an Aussteigern höher sein, nur ist Method Feedern an naturnahen Gewässern bei uns alles, nur kein Karpfenpuff Event wie in England. Brassen und Co. bringen diese Kraft nicht auf und bei Karpfen hatte ich keine Probleme. Ich lasse wie beim Feedern die Rute arbeiten, dafür ist sie ja auch da und harte Ruten sind ja einer der Gründe warum viel Fisch verloren wird, gerade auch bei Fehlern im Drill.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist das so, aber ein MF von 20g? Ich habe noch nie einen Fisch verloren durch Ausschlitzen am MF. Gleiches Spiel wäre doch bei Montagen an der Schlaufe mit kurzem Vorfach und Futterkorb auch, wird dort auch nicht gemacht.



Nicht ganz. Da ist der Korb ja nicht fest, sondern rutscht auf der Schnur hin und her wenn der Fisch schüttelt.

Da federt dann die Rute das ab aber beim MF ist der als festes Gewicht dran und fliegt hin und her.

Es gibt ja auch schwerere als 20gr..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Da ist der Korb ja nicht fest, sondern rutscht auf der Schnur hin und her wenn der Fisch schüttelt.
> 
> Da federt dann die Rute das ab aber beim MF ist der als festes Gewicht dran und fliegt hin und her.
> 
> Es gibt ja auch schwerere als 20gr..



Stimmt wohl, der kleine Spielraum kann den Unterschied machen. Aber schwerer als 20g/30g beim MF habe ich auch nur gemacht, wenn ich passiv gefischt hatte, also Festbleilike. Auch dort gab es nie Probleme.

Beim Nachdenken eben kam mir auch die Futterspirale in den Sinn. Wird ja auch an kurzem Vorfach, oft fest gefischt und selten mit Gummi. Wäre ja das Selbe.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Natürlich ist das eine Setupfrage und genau deshalb finde ich den Gummizug interessant. 

Ich benutze normalerweise meine Backfire Method Mania, da erledigt alles die Rute. Habe aber vor dieses Jahr an einem Gewässer meine kurzen 2lb karpfenruten zum Methodfeedern zu benutzen. Methodfeeder läuft da wirklich super aber manchmal kamen die Bisse so heftig das meine Ruten durch die Gegend sprangen und das Vorfach im Eimer. Ein Gummizug hätte das wohl verhindert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Nachdenken eben kam mir auch die Futterspirale in den Sinn. Wird ja auch an kurzem Vorfach, oft fest gefischt und selten mit Gummi. Wäre ja das Selbe.




Ja genau.
Ich benutze auch höchstens 28gr. MF. Mehr würde zu starke Ruten verlangen.

Für größere Haken und auf Karpfen dann Methodbleie anner Karpfenrute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> Ich benutze auch höchstens 28gr. MF. Mehr würde zu starke Ruten verlangen.
> 
> Für größere Haken und auf Karpfen dann Methodbleie anner Karpfenrute.



Deswegen fehlt mir ja auch die Notwendigkeit des Gummis, aber das würde ich je nach Saison und Fischbestand festmachen wollen. Solange wie ich keine Aussteiger habe, stellt sich mir die Frage nach Gummizug nicht. Aber ich hatte auch keine Karpfen der Kategorie 15kg+, sondern immer zwischen 2kg und 8kg.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deswegen fehlt mir ja auch die Notwendigkeit des Gummis, aber das würde ich je nach Saison und Fischbestand festmachen wollen. Solange wie ich keine Aussteiger habe, stellt sich mir die Frage nach Gummizug nicht. Aber ich hatte auch keine Karpfen der Kategorie 15kg+, sondern immer zwischen 2kg und 8kg.



Daran wird es liegen. Habe mich schon mehrfach darüber ärgern müssen... Deswegen entweder reines karpfenequip oder Methodfeeder mit Gummi ( an diesem Gewässer)  

An meinem Hausgewässer ist der Gummi nicht nötig


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Da federt dann die Rute das ab aber beim MF ist der als festes Gewicht dran und fliegt hin und her.




Muss ja nicht fest gefischt werden





Xianeli schrieb:


> Bei den Preston finde ich den Banjo Feeder sehr verlockend. Kann man halt wechseln wie man möchte ohne die Montage auseinander zu nehmen



Beim Preston ICS System kannste tauschen wie du lustig bist..Banjo gegen Dura MF oder auch Match Cube.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und nochmals danke RuhrfischerPG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nicht dafür..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tobias, Xianeli, Minimax, Kochtopf & Terence: Danke!


Die „Moulds” der Drennan-MethodFeeder sitzen tatsächlich sehr stramm, vielleicht probier ichs mal mit dem Abschneiden.
Und die „Connectoren” find ich auch nicht optimal, werde die wohl durch passende Wirbel (ohne Karabiner...) ersetzen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weiß zwar nicht wofür aber bitte  

Die connectoren finde ich so schlecht nicht, allerdings sind sie nicht die stabilsten. Hatte mal ein paar Körbe verliehen und als sie mir in den Briefkasten geworfen würden ist bei zweien der connector gebrochen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht wofür aber bitte
> 
> Die connectoren finde ich so schlecht nicht, allerdings sind sie nicht die stabilsten. Hatte mal ein paar Körbe verliehen und als sie mir in den Briefkasten geworfen würden ist bei zweien der connector gebrochen



Bei mir hat sich ein Connector beim Keschern geöffnet. Zum Glück war der Fisch „im Sack” ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hatte mal ein paar Körbe verliehen und als sie mir in den Briefkasten geworfen würden ist bei zweien der connector gebrochen



Dafür hätte ich ihm ein paar Güstern in'n Briefkasten gesteckt.#6


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich ihm ein paar Güstern in'n Briefkasten gesteckt.#6



Würde er sich freuen, denn dann gäbe es mal Fisch für ihn. Der arme Herr Schneidert immer  auch wenn wir die Plätze tauschen |muahah:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich ihm ein paar Güstern in'n Briefkasten gesteckt.#6



Flundern sind Briefkastenfreundlicher. Gibts bei Dir wohl nicht ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Flundern sind Briefkastenfreundlicher. Gibts bei Dir wohl nicht ;-)




Leider nicht.
Die würde ich selbst essen.#6

Güstern(und kleine Bassen) sind auch schön platt und passen gut durch n Schlitz.:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Und die „Connectoren” find ich auch nicht optimal, werde die wohl durch passende Wirbel (ohne Karabiner...) ersetzen.




https://www.angelhaack.de/specialist/specialist-end-tackle/specialist-rig-bits/514/korum-dura-beads

Passen in die Drennan MF wie Arxxx auf Eimer und halten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> https://www.angelhaack.de/specialist/specialist-end-tackle/specialist-rig-bits/514/korum-dura-beads
> 
> Passen in die Drennan MF wie Arxxx auf Eimer und halten.



Vielen Dank! Hatte die alten Korum-Überzieher für Wirbel probiert, da mußte ich ein Stückchen Posengummi drüberziehen, damit sie satt passen.

PS: Meinst Du die speziellen Boltrig-DuraBeads oder die „normalen” Dura-Beads?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ruhrfischer rockt heute enorm den Ükel, reschbeggd


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bruder im geischde


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: Meinst Du die speziellen Boltrig-DuraBeads oder die „normalen” Dura-Beads?



Die "normalen".


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke! 

PS: Gardner Spin Doctor: das sind so die kleinen, unscheinbaren Erfindungen, die mich immer wieder begeistern können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfach mal die Schnur auf ner großen Wiese komplett abziehen und dann wieder aufkurbeln entfernt auch den Drall und kost nix.#6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ dabei würde ich mir hier bestimmt drei dicke Ladungen dampfende Hundehaufen einsammeln ;-)
Dafür lieb ich die kleinen alten Shakespeare-Röllchen zu sehr...


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

:q:q:q
Sinkt die Schnur hinterher oder schwimmt sie?

Am Wasser ist es hier OK und viel Platz ist auch.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ufernahe Wiesen oder Rasenflächen in der direkten Umgebung sind stark von Zwei- und Vierbeiner frequentiert. In der warmen Jahreszeit ist ab Nachmittag fast immer Party angesagt. Und Gassi-Geher sind rund um die Uhr unterwegs.

Es gibt sicher einige Möglichkeiten, den Drall loszuwerden. Ich find das „Gadget” sehr praktisch. Hat 4 Euro oder so gekostet, nimmt kaum Platz weg, ist einfach anzuwenden. 
Ich mag prinzipiell so einfache wirkende Erfindungen wie zum Beispiel  auch Quick-Stops.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn man keinen Platz hat allemal ein sinnvolles Hilfsmittel.#6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein für mich grudnlegend wichtiges Kleinteil sind *Ledger Stops*
 Es müssen aber schon die Guten sein. Wie bei vielen einfaachen Teilen sind sie entweder absolut gut oder unbrauchbar


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ein für mich grudnlegend wichtiges Kleinteil sind *Ledger Stops*
> Es müssen aber schon die Guten sein. Wie bei vielen einfaachen Teilen sind sie entweder absolut gut oder unbrauchbar



Die Ledger Stops nehm ich mittlerweile selten, bevorzuge die Grippa Stops. Die halten gut genug für meine Bedürfnisse und sind für mich schneller zu handhaben.

Zum leichten Waggler-Fischen mag ich die „Flexible Float Links” von Drennan, extrem praktisch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Ledger Stops nehm ich mittlerweile selten, bevorzuge die Grippa Stops. Die halten gut genug für meine Bedürfnisse und sind für mich schneller zu handhaben.
> 
> Zum leichten Waggler-Fischen mag ich die „Flexible Float Links” von Drennan, extrem praktisch.



Sind das die halbtransparenten, konischen Gummistopper? Da hab ich ds Problem des regelmässigen Nachschubs, ansonsten sind die super bzw. überlegen. Vielleicht müsste ich FF-mäßig mal ne vernünftige Menge bestellen.

 Edit: Die Float links sind auch sehr gut, aber da fehlt mir das letzte Qäntchen vertrauen. Es gab schon Wagglerverluste..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

..seltsam, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, merke ich, das ich mir zwar eine Ruten-Rollen Kostbarkeit hintereinander zum Verstauben kaufe, aber bei Kleinteilen knausrig bin. Das ist keine gute Haltung, müsst ich mal dran arbeiten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Sind das die halbtransparenten, konischen Gummistopper? Da hab ich ds Problem des regelmässigen Nachschubs, ansonsten sind die super bzw. überlegen. Vielleicht müsste ich FF-mäßig mal ne vernünftige Menge bestellen.



Ja, die hier http://www.drennantackle.com/products/tackle/bits-and-pieces/grippa-stops/ und neuerdings gibts auch „XL-Grippa-Stops”. Die hab ich noch nicht probiert, ist wohl auch nix für mich. Vielleicht um einen Hecht-Proppen festzusetzen, aber das ist momentan nicht „meine Welt”.

Die Flexible Float Links sind auch einen Test wert: http://www.drennantackle.com/products/tackle/bits-and-pieces/flexible-float-links/

Hab gerade Dein PS gelesen. Ich hab im normalen Gebrauch keine Verluste gehabt, die den Float Links zuzuschreiben wären. 

PS: Was ich den gelblichen Grippa-Stops und allen ähnlichen Schnurstoppern allerdings zutraue ist ein Aufkommen von Fehlbissen bei viel Kleinfisch am Platz, speziell bei Fütterung mit Maden (Verwechslungsgefahr). Ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Was ich den gelblichen Grippa-Stops und allen ähnlichen Schnurstoppern allerdings zutraue ist ein Aufkommen von Fehlbissen bei viel Kleinfisch am Platz, speziell bei Fütterung mit Maden (Verwechslungsgefahr). Ist nur eine Vermutung.



Absolut plausibel, aber die Madenähnlichkeit brauchts dafür garnicht, die Kleinis sind ja immer so furchtbar aufgeregt. Vom Posenangeln weiss ich, wenn die erstmal auf Betriebstemperatur sind ist nichts vor denen sicher, Bleie, Wirbel, Stopper, blanker Haken..
 Beim Flugangeln lieben sie das Pinzenbauer Ringerl, und ziehen damit die Fliege aus der Drift.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr schreibt noch! Das AB existiert also noch, ich bin begeistert. Was kam gestern wegen der Thematik Gummi am MF vs parabole Rute nun raus? 

Muss ich jetzt auch mit Gummi machen? Ist doch aber nicht so geil. |rolleyes:m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Method-Feeder oder Bombs mit Elastik werd ich wohl nie probieren, bei meiner Art der Angelei seh ich keine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür.

Und solange nicht jemand den Stecker zieht wirds das AB wohl noch geben.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..seltsam, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, merke ich, das ich mir zwar eine Ruten-Rollen Kostbarkeit hintereinander zum Verstauben kaufe, aber bei Kleinteilen knausrig bin. Das ist keine gute Haltung, müsst ich mal dran arbeiten.



Das geht den meisten so, rute/rolle Combo für 1000 Eur und Wirbel für 0,05 Eur  ich arbeite da an mir (und habe eh kein besonders teures Gerödel, deine Leihrolle haust quasi unter
Plebejern), aber bei 600 Schnurstoppern für 6 Eur konnte ich nicht nein sagen... Dafür sind meine wirbel und Snaps von Profiblinker. Größe 14 hat fast 30lg Tragkraft wenn ich mich recht entsinne - damit fängt man den scheuen bonuswaller


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Method-Feeder oder Bombs mit Elastik werd ich wohl nie probieren, bei meiner Art der Angelei seh ich keine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür.
> 
> Und solange nicht jemand den Stecker zieht wirds das AB wohl noch geben.



Dann bleibe ich mir treu und fang mit Gummi gar nicht erst an. Ich denke, wenn der erste Moment eintritt, wo ich nen Brummer deswegen verliere, fällt meine Meinung wohl anders aus. 

Ich dachte wegen dem AB irgendwas wäre passiert, weil die Leute nochmals richtig aufdrehen. Scheint aber nicht dementsprechend zu sein, also nur Brandbeschleuniger.

Aber mal was schönes:

Ich hab ne Koorperation mit dem Weltmeisterfeederfuttervertreiberverschenker abgeschlossen und bekomme nen Paket mit ordentlich Futtermitteln. Es gibt in dieser Szene also doch noch Unternehmen, die sich Engagieren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr Kleinganoven,DAS von gestern(gerade erst bemerkt) :



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ruhrfischer rockt heute enorm den Ükel, reschbeggd





Xianeli schrieb:


> Bruder im geischde



seht ihr falsch,bin in Wirklichkeit ein durch Illuminaten und Pessismisten bezahlter Maulwurf,der in diesem elenden,harmoniegetränkten Paniermehl-und Kleinfischfred gezielt Falschinfos und Zwietracht unter die naiven Fragesteller bringen soll))



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was kam gestern wegen der Thematik Gummi am MF vs parabole Rute nun raus?



Wer fängt,hat recht

Und Daumen hoch zur Kooperation mit dem Weltmeisterfeederfutter-
vertreiberverschenker.

Stimmt,sowas ist rar geworden..money rules


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Petri zu der Futterpaket-Kooperation!

Elastik in „Stippruten” kann ich nachvollziehen, beim Grundangeln könnte ich einen Sinn von Elastik nur beim Distanzfeedern mit Geflecht und evtl. straffen Ruten ausmachen. Und das Distanzangeln ist ohnehin nicht meins.

Irgendwie fühl ich mich mit den alten Glasruten und der "Old-School”-Schnur mit reichlich Dehnung wohler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Petri zu der Futterpaket-Kooperation!



Mal schauen wie sich das im Verlaufe des Jahres gestaltet, ich kriege jetzt schon nen dickes Futterpaket samt Miniboilies Fluo 8mm (endlich mal 8mm) und weiteren Kram. Vielleicht realisiere ich es und teste mit euch einiges zusammen.



> Elastik in „Stippruten” kann ich nachvollziehen, beim Grundangeln könnte ich einen Sinn von Elastik nur beim Distanzfeedern mit Geflecht und evtl. straffen Ruten ausmachen. Und das Distanzangeln ist ohnehin nicht meins.
> 
> Irgendwie fühl ich mich mit den alten Glasruten und der "Old-School”-Schnur mit reichlich Dehnung wohler.



Ich fische mit dem MF meistens auf 30m bis 50m und durch den den Selbsthakeffekt verändert sich zusammenspiel zwischen Fisch und Gewicht ja nicht, wenn fixiert. Alles andere kommt ja erst nach der Köderaufnahme und dem Greifen des Hakens ins Spiel.

Auch beim Angeln auf Karpfen sind die Montagen doch fix, habt ihr jemanden mit Gummi angeln gesehen? Dort sind die Vorfächer auch teils recht kurz, 30cm teilweise.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei der von mir angenommenen Kombination Geflechtschnur+relativ harte Rute wäre ein „Puffer” vermutlich in der Endphase des Drills nützlich.
Sonst seh ich wie gesagt keinen Nutzen im „Gummi”.

Okay, man könnte evtl. bei der Wahl des kurzen Vorfachs in der Schnurstärke heruntergehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bei der von mir angenommenen Kombination Geflechtschnur+relativ harte Rute wäre ein „Puffer” .



Die Frage stellte ich mir unlängst:

Wenn ich auf Distanz fische, mit einer durchlaufenden Montage, auf Kleinfisch, so muss ich alles an Bewegung am Köder einfangen können. Aber auf Distanz, mit einem 30g Korb, der mit großem Köder bestückt ist und Selbsthakend ist, sollte doch mit Monofil gefischt werden können?

Beim MF ist der Biss immer gut zu sehen, weil die Rute gleich Krumm geht. Da wird nicht lang gefackelt. Bei einer Distanz von 60m sollte doch mit Monofil überhaupt kein Nachteil entstehen, ganz im Gegenteil.

Muss ich dieses Jahr unbedingt testen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auch beim Angeln auf Karpfen sind die Montagen doch fix, habt ihr jemanden mit Gummi angeln gesehen? Dort sind die Vorfächer auch teils recht kurz, 30cm teilweise.



Wobei Aussteiger durch schlagen des fixierten Bleis in Verbindung mit kurzen Vorfächern in Karpfenforen durchaus Thema war.

Wobei ich da zuerst mal auf auf andere mögliche Fehlerquellen schauen würde..Hakengrösse/Form/Schärfe z.b,Drilltechnik ist auch so ein Punkt..

Jim Gibbinson meinte dazu ja mal:den Fisch drillen und nicht prügeln.

Hab in meiner aktiven Karpfenzeit im Fluss viel mit 4/5 oz Festbleien und wirklich kurzen 10-15 cm Vorfächern gefischt und hatte nie das Gefühl,dass mir ausgerechnet deswegen Fische ausstiegen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die von Dir, FF, erwähnten Mini-Boilies stehen bei mir auf dem Test-Programm.

8 und 10mm hab ich mir kürzlich besorgt, die sollten auch für Brassen, Plötz & Co. interessant sein.
Richtig große Murmeln und Karpfengeschirr werd ich aber wohl nicht versuchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wobei Aussteiger durch schlagen des fixierten Bleis in Verbindung mit kurzen Vorfächern in Karpfenforen durchaus Thema war.
> 
> Wobei ich da zuerst mal auf auf andere mögliche Fehlerquellen schauen würde..Hakengrösse/Form/Schärfe z.b,Drilltechnik ist auch so ein Punkt..
> 
> Jim Gibbinson meinte dazu ja mal:den Fisch drillen und nicht prügeln.
> 
> Hab in meiner aktiven Karpfenzeit im Fluss viel mit 4/5 oz Festbleien und wirklich kurzen 10-15 cm Vorfächern gefischt und hatte nie das Gefühl,dass mir ausgerechnet deswegen Fische ausstiegen.



Genau das meine ich ja, wenn alte Hasen dieses Gefühl ebenfalls haben, war mein Grundgedanke nicht verkehrt. Es gibt sicherlich Gründe für den Einsatz, aber ich habe den Luxus immer mit sehr weichen Ruten fischen zu können.

Zumal ich Fische immer ausdrille, niemals rauskloppe, weil es weder fürs Gerät gut ist, noch für den Fisch, wenn er mit Abriss und sonstigem im Maul rumschwimmen muss.

Ist wohl auch eine Anwendungs und Philosophiefrage.



geomas schrieb:


> Die von Dir, FF, erwähnten Mini-Boilies stehen bei mir auf dem Test-Programm.
> 8 und 10mm hab ich mir kürzlich besorgt, die sollten auch für Brassen, Plötz & Co.



Zu große Murmeln haben mir nie gepasst, ich hab auch recht lange nach passendem, kleineren Format gesucht, gerade für die Gewässer hier und schwere Tage. Method Feedern ist tatsächlich sowas wie Pickern, vom Aufwand her, nur selektiver. Kleine Murmeln, ein schwereres Wurfgewicht und wenig Zubehör. Daher will ich das jetzt mal Einpflegen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber auf Distanz, mit einem 30g Korb, der mit großem Köder bestückt ist und Selbsthakend ist, sollte doch mit Monofil gefischt werden können?
> 
> Beim MF ist der Biss immer gut zu sehen, weil die Rute gleich Krumm geht. Da wird nicht lang gefackelt. Bei einer Distanz von 60m sollte doch mit Monofil überhaupt kein Nachteil entstehen, ganz im Gegenteil.
> 
> Muss ich dieses Jahr unbedingt testen.



Voilà:Method Feeder,Mono,80 yd

https://youtu.be/ExxaCTfPS1U


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wobei Aussteiger durch schlagen des fixierten Bleis in Verbindung mit kurzen Vorfächern in Karpfenforen durchaus Thema war.
> 
> Wobei ich da zuerst mal auf auf andere mögliche Fehlerquellen schauen würde..Hakengrösse/Form/Schärfe z.b,Drilltechnik ist auch so ein Punkt..
> 
> Jim Gibbinson meinte dazu ja mal:den Fisch drillen und nicht prügeln.
> 
> Hab in meiner aktiven Karpfenzeit im Fluss viel mit 4/5 oz Festbleien und wirklich kurzen 10-15 cm Vorfächern gefischt und hatte nie das Gefühl,dass mir ausgerechnet deswegen Fische ausstiegen.



Stichwort Hakenform: werden in „DER Karpfenszene” denn auch Barbless-Haken oder Kreishaken benutzt?

Aussteigen oder „Abschütteln” bei Festblei könnte ich mir bei relativ großen Barbless-Haken vorstellen.

Kleine (12-16) Barbless-Haken hatte ich ein paar Mal so fest im Karpfenmaul sitzend, daß ich mir ein „Abschütteln” nicht vorstellen kann.

Kreishaken (oder ähnlich geformte Modelle wie den QM1, ist ja kein Kreishaken im klassischen Sinne) hab ich bislang noch nicht probiert. Reizt mich aber.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Hakenform: werden in „DER Karpfenszene” denn auch Barbless-Haken oder Kreishaken benutzt?
> 
> Aussteigen oder „Abschütteln” bei Festblei könnte ich mir bei relativ großen Barbless-Haken vorstellen.
> 
> Kleine (12-16) Barbless-Haken hatte ich ein paar Mal so fest im Karpfenmaul sitzend, daß ich mir ein „Abschütteln” nicht vorstellen kann.
> 
> Kreishaken (oder ähnlich geformte Modelle wie den QM1, ist ja kein Kreishaken im klassischen Sinne) hab ich bislang noch nicht probiert. Reizt mich aber.



Ich nehme normale Karpfenhaken, ohne Probleme bisher. Barbless habe ich gefischt und wenn der Haken nicht richtig greift, dann ist die Konsequenz eine unschöne Wunde im Fischmaul/Rachen. Ich hätte mal Bilder von machen sollen, das sah nicht sehr feierlich aus!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist es ja,was ich u.a.meine

Das sich grosse Long shanks anders verhalten,als 3 oder 4 Nummern kleinere Wide Gapes,kommt vielen nicht in den Sinn.

Grosser Haken-grosser Fisch-muss halten so die oft verbreitete Gleichung.

Pustekuchen,das Gesamtsetup beachten!

Barbless wird auch verwendet,bei den Circles..gute Frage


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte mal zufällig die besagten qm1 von guru in 14er vorgebunden. Barbless, dünndrähtig leicht angecirclet und verschränkt. DieKann ich empfehlen. waren sehr gut, Fische hingen sicher, keine Aussteiger. Leider auch hier Nachschubprobleme,   mache aber nur gelegentlich MF.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal zufällig die besagten qm1 von guru in 14er vorgebunden. Barbless, dünndrähtig leicht angecirclet und verschränkt. DieKann ich empfehlen. waren sehr gut, Fische hingen sicher, keine Aussteiger. Leider auch hier Nachschubprobleme,   mache aber nur gelegentlich MF.



Hast Du die beim „konventionellen” Grundangeln benutzt oder mit MF?
In britischen Foren hab ich etliche Stimmen vernommen, die auf QM1 (von Preston gibt es wohl einen ähnlichen Fast-Kreis-Haken) beim regulären Feedern schwören.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> In britischen Foren hab ich etliche Stimmen vernommen, die auf QM1 (von Preston gibt es wohl einen ähnlichen Fast-Kreis-Haken) beim regulären Feedern schwören.



Preston Circle MF Hook-ist aber barbless

Korum's Pendant ist der CS Hook..gibts auch gebunden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du die beim „konventionellen” Grundangeln benutzt oder mit MF?
> In britischen Foren hab ich etliche Stimmen vernommen, die auf QM1 (von Preston gibt es wohl einen ähnlichen Fast-Kreis-Haken) beim regulären Feedern schwören.



Schon MF Montage 12cm Vorfach haar, aber Korb nicht fixiert. Selbsthakeffekt hat aber dennoch funktioniert vmtl. wg. Inline Schnurführung sry wg. Grauehhaftem Stil, schreib vom Handy.
@ff herzliche Glückwünsche zum Futterfischzug!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri zur Kooperation!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein dickes Petri zur Kooperation!



Ich habe auch den richtigen Partner gefunden, ich glaube das wird ne längere zusammenarbeit. Mir ist der authentische Weg viel wichtiger, als irgendwelche Moves der Gier wegen.

Ich schicke euch dieses Jahr sicherlich was von meinen Eroberungen, dann habt ihr auch was davon. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, ich schnapp mir den Girlie-Rutenhalter und verkrümel mich für ein kaltes Stündchen ans Wasser...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du die beim „konventionellen” Grundangeln benutzt oder mit MF?
> In britischen Foren hab ich etliche Stimmen vernommen, die auf QM1 (von Preston gibt es wohl einen ähnlichen Fast-Kreis-Haken) beim regulären Feedern schwören.



Schon MF Montage 12cm Vorfach haar, aber Korb nicht fixiert. Selbsthakeffekt hat aber dennoch funktioniert vmtl. wg. Inline Schnurführung sry wg. Grauehhaftem Stil, schreib vom Handy.
@ff herzliche Glückwünsche zum Futterfischzug!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ff herzliche Glückwünsche zum Futterfischzug!



Yo danke!

Kennt ihr HJG Drescher?


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den richtigen Partner gefunden, ich glaube das wird ne längere zusammenarbeit. Mir ist der authentische Weg viel wichtiger, als irgendwelche Moves der Gier wegen.
> 
> Ich schicke euch dieses Jahr sicherlich was von meinen Eroberungen, dann habt ihr auch was davon. :m



Werden wir dann sowas ähnliches wie Fantastic-Teamangler? |supergri

Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit Mehlwürmern auf die gängigen Weißfische, auch im Vergleich mit Maden? Hat die schonmal jemand erfolgreich ausprobiert? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Maden für viele das Nonplus ultra sind, aber ich interessiere mich eigentlich immer genauso für Alternativen zum Althergebrachten...


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, ich schnapp mir den Girlie-Rutenhalter und verkrümel mich für ein kaltes Stündchen ans Wasser...



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo danke!
> 
> Kennt ihr HJG Drescher?




Bisher nicht.#t|kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Bisher nicht.#t|kopfkrat



Futterlieferant für Thorsten Küster, bereitsteller von Futter für Matrixangler wie Jayson Greatorex und Co.!



Aber lass mal, mir ging es wie dir, ich kannte die Firma zwar, hatte aber weniger Bezug dazu. Erst durch Telefonate und anderen "Kennenlernenphasen" wurden die ersten Eindrücke gewonnen. Dufte Leute, die sind weitaus weniger Anstrengend als erwartet. :m:m



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Werden wir dann sowas ähnliches wie Fantastic-Teamangler? |supergri



Niemals, wir sind Freunde. Ich finde dieses Teamangler gedönse vollkommen übertrieben und fast schon schädlich. Team ist für mich mehr als nur mal schnell nen Bild machen, bissel Posten, da muss auch ne Freundschaft und ständiger Kontakt hinter stehen.

Wir sind hier nen Team, das geht durch, aber Teamangler? Pfff, wir sind Friedfischverführer!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kennen ja, benutzt noch nie ^^ wollte mir aber die mf boilies diese Saison bestellen 

Wegen dem MF, ihr habt alle recht was den Gummi betrifft, sicherlich hätte ich durch deutlich stärkeres Vorfach die Fische beim Biss vielleivht nicht verloren aber hier kam es leider ein paar mal vor das so heftig gebissen wurde das nach dem biss nix mehr vom Vorfach übrig war.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Kennen ja, benutzt noch nie ^^ wollte mir aber die mf boilies diese Saison bestellen
> 
> Wegen dem MF, ihr habt alle recht was den Gummi betrifft, sicherlich hätte ich durch deutlich stärkeres Vorfach die Fische beim Biss vielleivht nicht verloren aber hier kam es leider ein paar mal vor das so heftig gebissen wurde das nach dem biss nix mehr vom Vorfach übrig war.



Was heisst recht haben? So richtig sicher bin ich mir auch nicht. Ich lege die Idee auf meine Gerätschaft um, aber das muss nicht richtig für dich und andere Sein! Du hast mir zumindest die Inspiration gegeben das auch mal näher ins Visier zu nehmen, vielleicht finde ich das ja richtig gut?

Ich glaube falsch und richtig sind beim Angeln immer eine Frage der Betrachtung. Es gibt nur einen Fakt, der als Richtig dargestellt werden kann:

Kochpott ist Russe, der weder mit Granaten, noch als Igel fischt und das war die Erkenntnis des Jahres bisher für mich!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kochpott ist Russe, der weder mit Granaten, noch als Igel fischt und das war die Erkenntnis des Jahres bisher für mich!



Dann ist er kein richtiger Russe 

Wie gesagt hatte ich nie Aussteiger im drill oder beim landen. Die Probleme hatte ich nur beim anbiss womöglich großer Exemplare. Bis 9 kg war kein Problem mit der MF Rute und MF. Irgendwo darüber ist wohl ein Punkt bei dem ein Gummi helfen kann anbissverluste zu minimieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Dann ist er kein richtiger Russe
> 
> Wie gesagt hatte ich nie Aussteiger im drill oder beim landen. Die Probleme hatte ich nur beim anbiss womöglich großer Exemplare. Bis 9 kg war kein Problem mit der MF Rute und MF. Irgendwo darüber ist wohl ein Punkt bei dem ein Gummi helfen kann anbissverluste zu minimieren.



Genau hier drehe ich mich persönlich auch im Kreis, weil ich mit sehr großen Karpfen am MF noch nichts zu tun hatte. Ich hatte auch als Ansatz einfach den Wirbel am MF in der Größe so zu montieren, das die Kraft für leichtes Selbsthaken aussreicht, aber das Ding dennoch auslöst, aber das ist alles so gefährliches Halbwissen, weil:

Selbsthaken und leichte Gewichte?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch wenn viele sagen das ein schweres Blei notwendig ist sehe ich das etwas anders. Auch bei leichten Bleien setzt sich der Haken selbst, den Rest erledigt das aufnehmen der Rute oder der Wiederstand wenn der Fisch in die Rute schwimmt. Die Haken saßen immer sauber und bombenfest. 

Ich ja auch nicht, ich vermute nur das es sehr große waren da mein Vorfach nach biss direkt zerstört war trotz sehr weicher Rute. 

Montagen beim Karpfenangeln sind halt stärker ausgelegt, Da ist es dem kurzen Vorfach egal. Die halten einfach viel mehr aus


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir sind hier nen Team, das geht durch, aber Teamangler? Pfff, wir sind Friedfischverführer!



Schön gesagt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo danke!
> 
> Kennt ihr HJG Drescher?



Kenn ich nicht, aber der Name ist mir bekannt: wurde mir hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4752062&postcount=2089 in diesem Thread vor einer Weile von ulli1958m empfohlen. 
Die Futter-Bestellung ist noch nicht raus, weil ich mir immer noch unsicher bin, was ich eigentlich will oder brauche.

Jetzt hab ich erstmal etwas Fertigfutter aus dem örtlichen Angelladen und werd damit starten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, aber der Name ist mir bekannt: wurde mir hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4752062&postcount=2089 in diesem Thread vor einer Weile von ulli1958m empfohlen.
> Die Futter-Bestellung ist noch nicht raus, weil ich mir immer noch unsicher bin, was ich eigentlich will oder brauche.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich erstmal etwas Fertigfutter aus dem örtlichen Angelladen und werd damit starten.



Ist die Firma vom deutschen Meister im Stippen und im engen Verbund mit Thorsten Küsters, Weltmeister und Two Pairs Sieger in Irland. Das Futter gilt in der Szene als Maßstab, ist aber eben aus dem Wettkampfbereich, daher auch nicht im geläufigen Bereich so vertreten.

Joa, wie das Lockfutter ist? Keine Ahnung, ich hab mir einiges ausgesucht und kann dann ggf. Infos geben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Okay, kurzer Bericht: war vorhin nochmals kurz los, eine Rute und Handgepäck. Liquidized Bread, angereichert um etwas Hanf und ein paar Micro-Pellets sowie etwas Weizenbrot zum „Stanzen” hatte ich noch von den vorherigen Angeltrips im Tiefkühlfach.

Wasserstand deutlich niedriger als gestern, aber immer noch knapp über Normal. Beim Anködern kam mir der Haken seltsam vor - mein Fehler.
Hatte gestern beim Zusammenpacken in der Dämmerung „Tüdel” und mußte das Vorfach ersetzen. Dummerweise war auf dem Vorfach-Wickelbrettchen nicht der Doppelgänger des gestern verwendeten Hakens, sondern ein ebenfalls blauer, offenbar gebrauchter Fertig-Vorfachhaken, etwas größer als und leider nicht so scharf wie das gestern verwendete Exemplar. 
Mist, wieder was gelernt. Haken/Vorfächer fraglicher Qualität kommen von nun an in ein extra-Tütchen zum Entsorgen und niemals zurück aufs Wickelbrettchen.

Die erste halbe Stunde tat sich rein gar nichts, mit Einsetzen der Dämmerung sah man zunehmend Fischchen direkt am Ufer und die berühmten Ringe an der Wasseroberfläche. 
Schnurschwimmer, dann ein Fallbiß, dessen Anschlag ich versemmelt hab.

Es wurde schnell immer dunkler, die Schwingspitze kam praktisch nicht mehr zur Ruhe. Überwiegend Schnurschwimmer, vermute ich. 
Gefangen hab ich letztlich zwei Mini-Rotaugen von geschätzt nicht einmal 12cm. Eins an der Schwanzflosse gehakt, das andere hatte sich den 8er Haken tatsächlich korrekt einverleibt.

Mein Fazit: Haken checken bevor es ans Wasser geht, bei Tageslicht beißt momentan kein Fisch. Das nächste Mal tausche ich evtl. nach ein paar Ladungen Futter das Körbchen gegen eine kleine Bomb und biete den Haken etwas neben der Angelstelle an.
Ein selektiverer Hakenköder wär auch keine schlechte Idee, vielleicht probiere ich es sogar mit einem der Mini-Boilies oder einem Pellet.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber mal was schönes:
> 
> Ich hab ne Koorperation mit dem Weltmeisterfeederfuttervertreiberverschenker abgeschlossen und bekomme nen Paket mit ordentlich Futtermitteln. Es gibt in dieser Szene also doch noch Unternehmen, die sich Engagieren.



Halte Dir schon mal den 4. März frei.
Ich werde dann mal HJG Drescher kontaktieren damit Du als Teamangler auch deinen Verpflichtungen nachkommt. Wir sehen Dich dann auf der Stippermesse auf dem HJG Drescher Stand. Im Leben gibt es nichts umsonst.:m

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Halte Dir schon mal den 4. März frei.
> Ich werde dann mal HJG Drescher kontaktieren damit Du als Teamangler auch deinen Verpflichtungen nachkommt. Wir sehen Dich dann auf der Stippermesse auf dem HJG Drescher Stand. Im Leben gibt es nichts umsonst.:m
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Als Angler mit dem Rattenkorb muss ich mich weigern euren Gelüsten bei Stippermessen nachzugehen |supergri. Ich habe den Kontakt aber auch erst gestern intensiviert, mal sehen, wo die Reise hingeht und vor allem, wie gut wird das Futter sein.

Die Jungs von Drescher sind ja jetzt auf dem Weg/Vorbereitung  nach Unna. Interessant aber allemal, zu erfahren, was hinter den Kulissen läuft!

Gruß aus Tangermünde


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Als Angler mit dem Rattenkorb muss ich mich weigern euren Gelüsten bei Stippermessen nachzugehen |supergri.
> 
> Gruß aus Tangermünde



Auf der Messe wird die gesamte Bandbreite der Friedfischangelei (genauer ist wohl der Ausdruck Coarse Fishing) abgehandelt. Und was uns von den anderen Messen unterscheidet: Es werden keine Händler eingeladen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) sondern nur die Firmen und Hersteller. So bietet die Messe einen fast vollständigen Überblick was der Markt für das Stippen und das Coarse Fishing bietet. #h

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Auf der Messe wird die gesamte Bandbreite der Friedfischangelei (genauer ist wohl der Ausdruck Coarse Fishing) abgehandelt. Und was uns von den anderen Messen unterscheidet: Es werden keine Händler eingeladen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) sondern nur die Firmen und Hersteller. So bietet die Messe einen fast vollständigen Überblick was der Markt für das Stippen und das Coarse Fishing bietet. #h
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Dadurch seid ihr schon mal wesentlich schlauer als 9 von 10 Messen, die ich Besucht hatte. Grüne Woche in Berlin ist ein Beispiel.

Du stehst dort für Tricast gerade?


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Leider nein, hätte die Firma gerne in Bremen gehabt genau wie Drennan. Drennan will nicht auf Messen und Tricast ist wohl zu klein. Ich mag aber solche kleinen Firmen.
Werde die Tage mal eine Liste der vorhandenen Marken einstellen weil hier ja auch die Frage nach neuen Marken war.
Hervorheben möchte ich aber schon mal unseren Freund Ronald Hammers, er wird wieder auf der Messe Posen bauen und die Kids erhalten eine Pose mit ihrem Namen.
Übrigens: Kinder und Jugendliche sowie Frauen haben freien Eintritt.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Firmen: hatte gestern nach Championfeed gesucht und eine alte „Blinker”-Meldung gefunden, daß Grebenstein deren Vertrieb in D übernommen hat.

Gibts die noch, also Grebenstein?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Leider nein, hätte die Firma gerne in Bremen gehabt genau wie Drennan. Drennan will nicht auf Messen und Tricast ist wohl zu klein. Ich mag aber solche kleinen Firmen.
> Werde die Tage mal eine Liste der vorhandenen Marken einstellen weil hier ja auch die Frage nach neuen Marken war.
> Hervorheben möchte ich aber schon mal unseren Freund Ronald Hammers, er wird wieder auf der Messe Posen bauen und die Kids erhalten eine Pose mit ihrem Namen.
> Übrigens: Kinder und Jugendliche sowie Frauen haben freien Eintritt.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Tricast gilt bei uns als Institution, das verwundert mich dann schon. Bei uns wird dieser Hersteller immer recht weit oben benannt, wenn es um Gerät geht. Verwundert mich arg, aber so läuft das im Buisness halt.

Stell doch ruhig Messeinfos hier rein, in den Thread, dafür ist er ja da!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Firmen: hatte gestern nach Championfeed gesucht und eine alte „Blinker”-Meldung gefunden, daß Grebenstein deren Vertrieb in D übernommen hat.
> 
> Gibts die noch, also Grebenstein?



Wüsste ich nicht, ich habe meine Säcke aus dem Onlinehandel bezogen, es gab Angebote für 14kg Säcke. Diese sind momentan nicht verfügbar.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wüsste ich nicht, ich habe meine Säcke aus dem Onlinehandel bezogen, es gab Angebote für 14kg Säcke. Diese sind momentan nicht verfügbar.



Ja, die nicht lieferbaren Säcke hab ich auch gefunden. 
Grebenstein war doch D-Vertrieb für einige Friedfisch-relevante Produkte (zum Beispiel Stonfo, kann aber auch irren ???).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, die nicht lieferbaren Säcke hab ich auch gefunden.
> Grebenstein war doch D-Vertrieb für einige Friedfisch-relevante Produkte (zum Beispiel Stonfo, kann aber auch irren ???).



Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nie etwas von denen gehört. Schade drum, das Futter hätte dir Freude bereitet. Ich finde Preis/Leistung super. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das ich Lockfutter immer aufpeppe und sogesehen auch noch nie solch fertige Einheiten genutzt habe, wie sie kommen. 

Diese gelten ja als komplett fertiges Futter, nebst Partikeln, die ich rausfeuern werde. Daher ist das schon recht interessant. NB scheint im übrigen auch nachzulassen. Die Einzelmehle sind nicht mehr verfügbar, wie sonst, die fertigen Mischungen wurden reduziert, teils verändert und im Preis angezogen.

Obs den nächsten Futtermittelhändler erwischt?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich gucke wieviel futter es auf der Fisch und angel gab scheint es kein lohnenedes geschäft zu sein. 90% kaufen fertigmischungen oder nehmen Paniermehl


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich gucke wieviel futter es auf der Fisch und angel gab scheint es kein lohnenedes geschäft zu sein. 90% kaufen fertigmischungen oder nehmen Paniermehl



Ich bestelle bei ihm ja schon seit Jahren und war eigtl. immer recht überzeugt vom Produkt. Letztes Jahr hatte ich aber einen Sack meiner Grundmischung und dieser war definitiv anders und qualitativ schlechter. Kann aber auch ne Sonntagscharge gewesen sein.

Championfeed hat mir aber schon aufs Treppchen geholfen, der Kram war super.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu Grebenstein
Grebenstein hat seinen Großhandel geschlossen schon vor Jahren und war in den letzten Jahren vor allem bekannt als Importeur der Marke COLMIC.
Günther Grebenstein errang 1968 in Fermoy, Irland den ersten deutschen Weltmeistertitel und hatte einen Angelköder Grosshandel.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stippermesse Sonntag 4. März

Folgende Marken werden auf der Messe angeboten:

Fishing Tackle Max (FTM), Tubertini, CM Lockfutter; Colmic; Matrix; Browning, Zebco; Andreas Bruners mit Korum, Drennan, Avidcarp, J.W. Young; Preston, Sonu Baits; RIVE, Mosella, Julia Rod; Zammataro, Neo Baits, Balzer; Top Secret, Spro; Eco Fishing, Fiume, Match Pro; Michael Schlögl, MS Range, Sänger; Pole Doc; Evezet, Korda, Guru, Marukyu, Bait Factory, Frenzee, Rapture, MC Nett; M&M Hengelsport, Maver, Timm´s Dobbers; HJG Drescher, JD Float; Exner, Timar Mix, Energofish; Sensas; Stippprofi, VDE, JVS,Perfekt Posen, Milo Haken, Mivardi, Jaxon; Yellow Feed; VGB Baitfactory, Verpa, Geers; Martin SB; Ronald Hammers www.dobberbouw.nl.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nie etwas von denen gehört. Schade drum, das Futter hätte dir Freude bereitet. Ich finde Preis/Leistung super. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das ich Lockfutter immer aufpeppe und sogesehen auch noch nie solch fertige Einheiten genutzt habe, wie sie kommen.
> 
> Diese gelten ja als komplett fertiges Futter, nebst Partikeln, die ich rausfeuern werde. Daher ist das schon recht interessant. NB scheint im übrigen auch nachzulassen. Die Einzelmehle sind nicht mehr verfügbar, wie sonst, die fertigen Mischungen wurden reduziert, teils verändert und im Preis angezogen.
> 
> Obs den nächsten Futtermittelhändler erwischt?



@ff: wenn du selber mischen willst, kann ich dir die Einzelmehle von Tops Secret empfehlen. Die arbeiten  mit Coppenrath&Wiese zusammen, einige der Mehle haben ein tolles Aroma, sind sehr frisch und du hast eine breite Auswahl, auf der Stippermesse sind die auch vertreten, da kannst du schnuppern und kosten. Einzig die Hanfmehle, ob geröstet oder nicht, sind nicht so mein Fall. Die Fertigmischungen von TS dagegen sind nicht so dolle, die kann man stehen lassen. 
HJG hat auch sehr gute Einzelmehle, sind auch meistens beosnders frisch hergestellt.  Am Stand auf der Messe ist ja meistens auch Torsten Küsters anwesend, den kann man auch immer gut fragen.
Habe bis vor wenigen Jahren auch selber gemischt, aber mittlerweile nehme ich Fertigfutter und pimpe sie ggf. mit Mehlen und Aromen noch auf.
Es spricht vieles dafür, zur Stippermesse zu fahren, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Fertigfutter, möchte ich anmerken, geht wenig über Zammataro. Das Rhein Spezial hat im Hessisch Niedersächsischem Grenzgebiet schon zu wahren Barbenorgien geführt (mit keinem anderen Futter sowas erlebt!)


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Futter ist eine Glaubensfrage.
Gib viele gute.
Man muss nur das richtige Futter für Fisch, Gewässer und Jahreszeit nehmen.

Drescher macht halt nur viel hype um sein Zeug.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Fertigfutter, möchte ich anmerken, geht wenig über Zammataro. Das Rhein Spezial hat im Hessisch Niedersächsischem Grenzgebiet schon zu wahren Barbenorgien geführt (mit keinem anderen Futter sowas erlebt!)


Selbst der Barbenmix von Zammataro überzeugt nicht so wie der Rheinmix. Das Rhein Spezial hat bei uns am Rhein auch schon öfter gut Fisch gebracht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Barbenmix ist dafür Gold wert für döbel


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Futter ist eine Glaubensfrage.
> Gib viele gute.
> Man muss nur das richtige Futter für Fisch, Gewässer und Jahreszeit nehmen.
> 
> Drescher macht halt nur viel hype um sein Zeug.



Naja, gibt schon ein paar Unterschiede, kann aber jeder auch selber ausprobieren. Und wie du sagst, das Futter muss für die Umstände passen, da wird häufig schon vieles falsch gemacht.

Bei uns in der Gegend weiß ich nicht einen Laden mit HJG, da wäre hypemäßig noch Luft nach oben


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss zugeben es hier meist unkompliziert zu halten: grünliches aktives futter mit Hanf für Rotaugen, bräunliches süßes passives Futter für Zander äh Brassen (wenn es sie denn mal an den Haken bringen würde :'( ) die nach Bedarf gepimpt werden (Salz, Hanf, pellets, crushed corn etc)


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, gibt schon ein paar Unterschiede, kann aber jeder auch selber ausprobieren. Und wie du sagst, das Futter muss für die Umstände passen, da wird häufig schon vieles falsch gemacht.
> 
> Bei uns in der Gegend weiß ich nicht einen Laden mit HJG, da wäre hypemäßig noch Luft nach oben




Klar gibt es Unterschiede..in der Zusammensetzung.
Den meisten ist die Zusammensetzung im Detail aber nicht bekannt und man muss sich auf den Aufdruck verlassen.
Dennoch Futter auf die Hersteller bezogen ist eine Glaubensfrage.
Rational erklären, weswegen das eine oder andere Futter bzw. der Hersteller besser ist kann keiner.
Auch gibt es keine Belege dafür das Drescher besser als Zammi, Browning, Sensas, van de Eyden etc. ist.


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben es hier meist unkompliziert zu halten: grünliches aktives futter mit Hanf für Rotaugen, bräunliches süßes passives Futter für Zander äh Brassen (wenn es sie denn mal an den Haken bringen würde :'( ) die nach Bedarf gepimpt werden (Salz, Hanf, pellets, crushed corn etc)



Bräunliches Futter Brassen? Seit wann dies?
|kopfkrat

Eher gelb und süss

Ach ja

Yellow Feed auf Brassen ...bombe.
Aber teuer auf Grund eines Zusatzstoffes.


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Unterschiede..in der Zusammensetzung.
> Den meisten ist die Zusammensetzung im Detail aber nicht bekannt und man muss sich auf den Aufdruck verlassen.
> Dennoch Futter auf die Hersteller bezogen ist eine Glaubensfrage.
> Rational erklären, weswegen das eine oder andere Futter bzw. der Hersteller besser ist kann keiner.
> Auch gibt es keine Belege dafür das Drescher besser als Zammi, Browning, Sensas, van de Eyden etc. ist.



Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich auf Einzelmehle, da ist die Auswahl an Anbietern eher klein, und nicht auf Fertigmischungen.  Sollte zur Orientierung für Selbermischer dienen. 
Fertigmischungen nehme ich von anderen Herstellern, die habe ich nun gar nicht gepostet, einzig zu TS Fertigmischungen, aber da sagen selbst die Teamangler, das muss man nicht unbedingt nehmen, wenn man mit anderen in der Reihe sitzt.....|uhoh:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> @ff: wenn du selber mischen willst, kann ich dir die Einzelmehle von Tops Secret empfehlen. Die arbeiten  mit Coppenrath&Wiese zusammen, einige der Mehle haben ein tolles Aroma, sind sehr frisch und du hast eine breite Auswahl, auf der Stippermesse sind die auch vertreten, da kannst du schnuppern und kosten. Einzig die Hanfmehle, ob geröstet oder nicht, sind nicht so mein Fall. Die Fertigmischungen von TS dagegen sind nicht so dolle, die kann man stehen lassen.
> HJG hat auch sehr gute Einzelmehle, sind auch meistens beosnders frisch hergestellt.  Am Stand auf der Messe ist ja meistens auch Torsten Küsters anwesend, den kann man auch immer gut fragen.
> Habe bis vor wenigen Jahren auch selber gemischt, aber mittlerweile nehme ich Fertigfutter und pimpe sie ggf. mit Mehlen und Aromen noch auf.
> Es spricht vieles dafür, zur Stippermesse zu fahren, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.



Hi, 

ich nutze auch so einige Produkte von Top Secret und kann rein nichts negatives sagen, vielmehr tun sie, was sie müssen, durchweg. Bei den Einzelmehlen wollte ich mal mit einem unschlagbaren Mengen/Preis Verhältnis zuschlagen, so schnell wie das Ausverkauft war, konnte ich gar nicht bestellen......



> Bei uns in der Gegend weiß ich nicht einen Laden mit HJG, da wäre hypemäßig noch Luft nach oben



Nicht nur ein Bisschen, sondern extrem viel. Es gibt nämlich keinen Hype als solches, weil sich deren Produkte nur innerhalb der Wettkampfszene bewegen und das auch nur Regional dort. Bei uns arbeitet damit auch niemand, es ist schlicht und einfach unbekannt.

Deshalb komme ich als 0815 Angler ins Spiel, weil ich näher an dem normalen Angler dran bin, als an einer Zielgruppe, die mit Stoppuhr, Kiepe samt Zubehör und Tackle für 50.000 Euro fuhrwerkt.

Aber rund um, jeder sollte mit dem Angeln, was seiner Meinung nach den Erfolg bringt. Richtig und falsch sind Ansichtssache. Bei uns wurden starke Angler schon mit Milchbrötchen und Baummarktstippe geschlagen, Futter ist nur ein Teilaspekt. Aber das wisst auch ihr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> bräunliches süßes passives Futter für Zander äh Brassen



I see what you did there.....

Futterfarben und Geschmack sind in meinen Augen auch sehr spekulativ, ich kann bei Brassen jede Farbe zum Laufen bringen, wenn das Gewässer auch die Eigenschaft mit sich bringt, aber eines kann ich versichern:

Salzige Mischungen fangen nicht weniger schlecht, sind sogar gleichauf oder besser. Dazu gabs schon Tests. Süß ist überbewertet.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bräunliches Futter Brassen? Seit wann dies?
> |kopfkrat



Seitdem das Angelcenter Kassel 15kg Säcke von Sensas beim jährlichen frühlingsfest für nen schmalen Taler verkauft und ich vor der Wahl zwischen sehr hell und bräunlich stand.

@FF: bin auf deine futtertests sehr gespannt - und in Folge dessen auch auf Bezugsquellen. Der Name sagt mir wirklich garnix
*ed* ich mache ganzjährig ne gute Portion Salz ans Futter. Ist schliesslich auch im Sommer ein mangelstoff in der Natur (die Werra mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seitdem das Angelcenter Kassel 15kg Säcke von Sensas beim jährlichen frühlingsfest für nen schmalen Taler verkauft und ich vor der Wahl zwischen sehr hell und bräunlich stand.
> 
> @FF: bin auf deine futtertests sehr gespannt - und in Folge dessen auch auf Bezugsquellen. Der Name sagt mir wirklich garnix



Ich stehe ja schon mit einem Bein hinter den Kulissen. Ich musste mich ja wegen meinem "Bundle" abstimmen und mir die Sorten aussuchen, die auch zu meinen Gewässern passen und dem Fischbestand.

Dem Futter an sich kannst du vertrauen, die Profis angeln damit ihre Wettkämpfe, aber der Unterschied, den es in Erfahrung zu bringen gilt ist ja, ob das Futter auch dort funktioniert, wo der Angeldruck ein Anderer ist.

Wie ich schon beschrieb, ich hatte die Jungs und ihre Produkte auch nur als solches auf dem Schirm, weil von Thorsten Küsters gefischt wird. Selbst der Shop war mir nicht bekannt. 

Wird also auch für mich sehr spannend. Zumal ich mit richtig fertigem Futter, also als Tütenmischer, noch NIE gearbeitet hatte. Ich mache immer Kuddelmuddel. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dem Futter an sich kannst du vertrauen, die Profis angeln damit ihre Wettkämpfe, aber der Unterschied, den es in Erfahrung zu bringen gilt ist ja, ob das Futter auch dort funktioniert, wo der Angeldruck ein Anderer ist.



Die Frage ist eher ob auch ein Halbblinder wie ich damit Erfolg haben würde. Ist ja nicht selten so das Profizeug für vollpfo...amateure nicht so richtig was bringt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher ob auch ein Halbblinder wie ich damit Erfolg haben würde. Ist ja nicht selten so das Profizeug für vollpfo...amateure nicht so richtig was bringt



Ich glaube, das hier auch der Knackpunkt für jedes Lockfutter liegt. Ich habe auch ne super Mischung, die unter allen Anwendungen komplett versagte. Bis ich herausfand, das ich den Window Feeder falsch einsetze. Bei Lockfutter gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, es ist einfach nur ein Teil der ganzen Rechnung. 

Kennste die Story mit Paniermehl? Angelt ja keiner mit, weil es so schlecht ist, nur doof, wenn dann beim Hegeangeln Teilnehmer von Shimanocup mit der t1000 Mischung in Grund und Boden geangelt wird.

Sensas vs Nettomix :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was ich mich ganz generell frage: sind beim Angeln nicht einfach zu viele Faktoren im Spiel, die wir nicht beeinflussen können oder von denen wir evtl. auch gar keine Kenntnis haben?

Das bezieht sich auch aufs Futter. 

Nur ein Beispiel: zwei Angler sitzen etwa 50m auseinander an einem See oder Kanal. Die Unterwasser-Strukturen sind bei beiden identisch, die Angelmethode auch.
Angler A hat das feinste Qualitätsfutter und macht auch sonst alles richtig.
Angler B hat altes Billig-Futter, das noch im Keller stand und obwohl die Angelmethode der von Angler A gleicht, nutzt B doch suboptimale Haken, sein „Rig” ist tüdel-anfällig und sein Köder landet regelmäßig neben der Futterstelle.
Jetzt fängt B aber deutlich besser als A. „Warum?” fragt sich A.

An Bs Angelstelle könnte ein Karpfenangler in der Nacht zuvor große Mengen an Partikeln eingebracht haben. Davon hat B nix gewußt und freut sich über seinen Erfolg.

Oder irgendein Idiot hat kürzlich an As Angelstelle Farbreste entsorgt.
Oder, oder, oder.

Ein Karpfenangler „testet” neue Boilies und fängt damit beim ersten Ansitz zwei 30-Pfund-Karpfen. Daß drei 40-Pfünder seine neuen Köder kritisch gemustert haben und dann abgedreht sind, weiß er nicht und ordert große Mengen seiner neuen Erfolgsköder nach.

Ein Vergleich von Futter oder Hakenködern wird wohl nie 100-prozentig  aussagekräftig sein.

Fragen über Fragen. Egal, ich werd zur Dämmerung wohl noch mal kurz ans Wasser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen. .



Ich habe Antworten über Antworten. :vik::q

Die Frage die sich mir immer stellte war sehr einfach: _"Wie tief willst du ins Detail gehen, welcher Mehrwert bildet sich für deine Angelei ab"_? Mit den ersten Schritten des Feederns entwickelte sich bei mir Step für Step die Leidenschaft auch zur Wissenschaft, so fing ich erst an zu verstehen, warum mein Nebenmann denn besser fängt oder gar schlechter. Mit jedem Vergleich konnte ich Stück für Stück mehr fangen, weil ich mir im klaren wurde wie ich mein Arbeitsgerät einstellen muss, um das Ergebnis und die Fertigkeiten mitzubringen, um mich dann zu steigern. Von 2 Ruten ging ich auf eine Rute, für die volle Kontrolle. Dann litt ich unter Wahn, weil ich nicht verstand, was ein Fisch überhaupt will und *warum*.

Schnell nahm ich mir Lektüre und analysierte den Fisch als solches, sein natürliches Verhalten im jeweiligen Gewässer, seine Überlebensstragie, sein Stoffwechsel zu den Jahreszeiten, seine Vorlieben. Ich begriff, das Unterschiede isoliert betrachtet, aber auch in Zusammenhängen gegenüber der *Umwelt* eines Fisches extreme Relevanz haben. So nahm ich mir Brassen zum Studium für fast 4 Jahre vor, um zu begreifen wie ich eigentlich meine Art des Angelns auf diese Art des Fisches ummünzen kann. Beginnend vom Fang der fingerlangen Skimmer, bis zum selektieren der größeren Exemplare. Die Präsentation eines Lockfutters Beispielsweise war für mich  isoliert betrachtet immer Unfug, weil dieses auch mit dem Gewässer im Einzelnen einhergeht. Ich lief in Schwimmhose also den Boden ab, wollte wissen wie er sich anfühlt, wie ich mein Futter dort überhaupt dem Fisch gefügig machen kann. Dann nahm ich mir etwas Boden durch eine Schaufel auf und sah die Farbe. Danach folgten Tests mit der Futterfarbe, geschmacklich noch untergeordnet, aber mit Zucker und Salz als ersten Indikator für die Attraktivität. Wenige Wochen später zeichnete sich ab, das an einem See, der angemerkt Nährstoffarm ist, mit Salz wesentlich besser bespielt werden konnte auf alle Fischarten. Danach erst beeinflusste ich das Futter in seinen Eigenschaften.

Beim Feedern musste das Lockfutter nicht schwer sein, weil der See auch flach und schlammig war, aber ich musste auch einen Weg finden, Fische gezielt anzusprechen. Passive und aktive Elemente fanden ihren Weg und ich konnte es schaffen die Fischarten grob im Fang zu beeinflussen, so konnte Futter in braun Brassen eher zum Landgang bewegen und die Abteilung volle Attacke in Rot/Gelb mit roten Ködern eher Güstern heraus stechen lassen. Der Unterschied zu meinen Nebenmännern wurde mit der Zeit deutlicher, so konnte ich sagen was ich fangen will und fing es dann auch so.

Im weiteren Verlauf musste ich also kreativ erreichen, *Fehlbisse* zu minimieren und die Montage so zu präsentieren, das sie auf dem weichen Boden arbeitet. Während alle schwere Körbe fischten (steht ja in der Zeitung so, das es toll ist) bezog ich erste Minikörbe, die mir einfach sinnig schienen, wegen dem geringen Gewicht und dem Schlamm. Ich erhöhte die Frequenz meiner Würfe mit Lockfutter und konnte so mehr fangen, weil anscheinend davor das Futter zur Hälfte nicht arbeiten konnte. Die magische Grenzen von Körben lag bei 40g und dann sanken sie ein. Ich ging auf 10g und sofort war ich wieder eine Nasenlänge weiter.

Mit den Schwankungen gegenüber dem *Wetter* hatte ich anfänglich ein hartes Los, so waren manche Tage von Tränen geprägt, weil mein Futter nicht mehr so laufen wollte. Immer wieder bekam ich in den ersten 15 Minuten Bisse, dann fiel das Ergebnis schneller ab als die Zahlen der SPD. Das Wetter war aber Tagsüber gleich, so Rätselte ich, bis ich die Nacht miteinkalkulierte und lernen durfte, das auch hier der Hund begraben liegen kann. Die ersten Erfahrungen auch für den Faktor Wetter wurden gesammelt. Sobald ich merkte, das heute kein T-Shirt funktioniert oder der Regenschirm raus muss, der Wind heute im Rücken steht, siebte ich mein Futter auf 2mm und verringerte den Einsatz von Partikeln/Beigaben fast auf 0.

Siehe da, ich fing über einen längeren Zeitraum, ich fing mehr, aber eher kleine Fische. Ich konnte mich zwar wieder Steigern, aber die großen Brassen blieben aus. Hier war ein Knackpunkt meiner bisherigen Laufbahn zu erkennen, weil ich jetzt schon mit *Gespür* arbeiten musste. Entweder aussitzen oder aktiv auf kleinen Fisch angeln. Ich fand einen Mittelweg, der mir oft half, doch noch eine große Brasse zu fangen, wenn sonst nichts geht.

Am Ende maximierte ich meine gesammelten Erfahrungen noch durch das Anpassen der Montage, weg von Schlaufe hin zu Durchlaufend, um im Detail einen Fisch mehr zu ergattern.

Am Ende konnte ich mit meinem Wissen in *4 Jahren* jedes mal innerhalb meiner Gruppe ganz oben landen und auch mit Methoden fangen, die ich nicht beherrsche, wie dem Stippen beispielweise. So landete ich mit weniger als 5 Einsätzen im Jahr mit der Pole auf Platz 8 unter 80 Teilnehmern und konnte auch Profis hinter mir lassen.

Warum? Weil nicht die Methode den Fisch am Ende fängt, sondern der Fisch selbst entscheidet und du nur die Kirsche auf der Torte präsentierst. Hat man verstanden, *wie Fische funktionieren*, fängt man sie auch. Problematisch wird es erst dann, wenn man es mit jeder Fischart so haben will, an jedem Gewässer, weil das viel Zeit braucht, mehr als wir hier in 3 Jahren zusammen schreiben.


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas

Also 50m auseinander sitzen ist ja schon mal eine Hausnummer.
Auf den Metern kann sich vieles ändern, Gewässergrund, Strömung leichte Temperaturänderung, Tiefe etc.

Dennoch, schreiben kann man viele Phantasien. 
Ob diese auch zutreffen ist eine andere.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> Also 50m auseinander sitzen ist ja schon mal eine Hausnummer.
> Auf den Metern kann sich vieles ändern, Gewässergrund, Strömung leichte Temperaturänderung, Tiefe etc.
> 
> Dennoch, schreiben kann man viele Phantasien.
> Ob diese auch zutreffen ist eine andere.



Das Beispiel ist weit hergeholt, keine Frage. 

Darstellen wollte ich nur, daß man evtl. falsche Rückschlüsse aus gemachten Erfahrungen zieht, weil man Faktoren, von denen man nichts weiß, auch nicht berücksichtigen kann.

Das war der Gedanke hinter dem Elaborat ;-)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist weit hergeholt, keine Frage.
> 
> Darstellen wollte ich nur, daß man evtl. falsche Rückschlüsse aus gemachten Erfahrungen zieht, weil man Faktoren, von denen man nichts weiß, auch nicht berücksichtigen kann.
> 
> Das war der Gedanke hinter dem Elaborat ;-)



Ich denke grundsätzlich ist da was Wahres dran, aber solche äußeren Einflüsse relativieren sich ja schnell wieder, wenn man beispielsweise ein Futter 10x gefischt hat und dann die Erfolge/Misserfolge in der Summe betrachtet. Außerdem kann man eben gar nicht alle Einflüsse kennen und schon garnicht beeinflussen, daher macht es glaube ich auch nicht soviel Sinn, sich auf diese Dinge zu konzentrieren. Ziel ist für mich eher, das Durchschnittsergebnis zu optimieren anhand der Möglichkeiten, die ich habe.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Fantastic: Wie gehst du denn allgemein vor, wenn du dir eine Fischart erarbeitest? Stützt du dich da mehr auf Literatur in Form von Büchern oder eher auf Berichte aus dem Netz? Ich bin ja geneigt, mir immer alles im Netz zusammenzusammeln, was ich zum Angeln brauche bzw was mich interessiert, da ist aber natürlich auch viel Wertloses und viel Halbwissen bei...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Danke für die Beschreibung Deines Lernprozesses! 

So systematisch an die Sache heranzugehen ist natürlich zeitaufwändig, aber lohnend.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic: Wie gehst du denn allgemein vor, wenn du dir eine Fischart erarbeitest? Stützt du dich da mehr auf Literatur in Form von Büchern oder eher auf Berichte aus dem Netz? Ich bin ja geneigt, mir immer alles im Netz zusammenzusammeln, was ich zum Angeln brauche bzw was mich interessiert, da ist aber natürlich auch viel Wertloses und viel Halbwissen bei...



Sowohl als auch, ich hatte/habe aber das Glück für einige Zeit mit sehr erfahrenen Anglern aus der Hegeszene regen Austausch betrieben haben zu können, so konnte ich das Wissen/Literatur auch hinterfragen, bei Leuten, die Wissen wie man fischt.

Generell habe ich anfänglich, gerade beim Einstieg einfach alles konsumiert und mit Tests am Wasser kombiniert. Es war anfänglich wenig erfolgreich, ich wusste nicht mal mit Lockfutter zu arbeiten.

Bei Brassen zb. habe ich jedes deutsche Video, ob vom Profi oder Hobby-Youtuber gesehen, dann recherchiert, aufgearbeitet und wieder gelesen. Ans Wasser, gefragt, gefischt, reflektiert. Problematisch war immer das Finden wertvoller Hinweise, weil das teils im Spam des WWW untergeht.

Foren bezog ich zb. gar nicht ein, weil ich nach dem Thread zu einem Fisch (spezifisch) 2 Antworten lesen konnte, dann begann Offtopic, Schwanzvergleich und Streitigkeiten. Half mir in keinster Weise, in keinerlei meiner relevanten Punkte. 

Ich muss aber dazu schreiben, das diese Erfahrungen und Auswertungen auch über einen sehr langen Zeitraum entstanden sind und nicht innerhalb von Monaten, wie beschrieben, das ging gute 4 Jahre so, bis ich das auf ein Gewässer so umsetzen konnte und recht gut fing, zumindest aber eindeutig besser als die Meisten. 

Gleiche Erfahrungen am Hafen umgesetzt, ich hatte keine Chance bei einem Hegefischen auch nur eine Brasse zu fangen, stattdessen fing ich nur Ukelei, als ich meine Strategie wechselte, das bedeutete zwar immernoch am neuen Gewässer unter eingesessenen und starken Anglern Platz 5, aber hier geht die Sache wieder von vorne los. Alles was ich gelernt habe hat im Detail an Wert, muss aber am neuen Gewässer anders umgesetzt werden.

Das Problem ist in meinen Augen nämlich nicht der Fisch an sich, der ist Doof, es ist das Gewässer mit seinen Eigenheiten. Hast du den Flossenträger verstanden, ist es zumindest leichter, weil das Hauptaugenmerk nur noch auf der Örtlichkeit liegt.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich denke grundsätzlich ist da was Wahres dran, aber solche äußeren Einflüsse relativieren sich ja schnell wieder, wenn man beispielsweise ein Futter 10x gefischt hat und dann die Erfolge/Misserfolge in der Summe betrachtet. Außerdem kann man eben gar nicht alle Einflüsse kennen und schon garnicht beeinflussen, daher macht es glaube ich auch nicht soviel Sinn, sich auf diese Dinge zu konzentrieren. Ziel ist für mich eher, das Durchschnittsergebnis zu optimieren anhand der Möglichkeiten, die ich habe.



Dachte ich auch, aber warum fangen dann bestimme Leute aus dem Wettkampfbereich *immer* mehr als andere?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich denke grundsätzlich ist da was Wahres dran, aber solche äußeren Einflüsse relativieren sich ja schnell wieder, wenn man beispielsweise ein Futter 10x gefischt hat und dann die Erfolge/Misserfolge in der Summe betrachtet. Außerdem kann man eben gar nicht alle Einflüsse kennen und schon garnicht beeinflussen, daher macht es glaube ich auch nicht soviel Sinn, sich auf diese Dinge zu konzentrieren. Ziel ist für mich eher, das Durchschnittsergebnis zu optimieren anhand der Möglichkeiten, die ich habe.



Stimmt! 

Für mich als Gelegenheitsangler ist es eben nur schwierig, unter halbwegs vergleichbaren Bedingungen die nötigen Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
So ein paar Konstanten oder Faustregeln hab ich mir „erarbeitet”, für den Feinschliff müßte ich wohl jeden Tag ans Wasser.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Nachmittag noch mal kurz los, nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Tage wollte ich kurz vor der Dämmerung aufbauen und dann angeln, bis es mir zu kalt wird.

Zuhause alles vormontiert, an der Swingtiprute eine Spitze mit Knicklichthalter, das kleine Futterkörbchen gegen ein noch kleineres gewechselt und nach der „Pleite” gestern natürlich einen sauscharfen Haken verwendet.
Der Wasserstand war nochmals niedriger als gestern, aber immer noch knapp über dem Mittelwert. Frost, Wind nicht erwähnenswert, Sonne hatte es heute reichlich gegeben.
An einigen ruhigen Stellen war eine sehr dünne Eisschicht auf dem Wasser, die Angelstelle (dort ist immer eine leichte Strömung) war aber eisfrei.

16.45 war die Rute scharf, wie erwartet gab es den ersten Biß erst später, da war es schon ziemlich düster. Der Anhieb ging ins Leere.





Hier war die Welt noch in Ordnung.

Der nächste Biß kam wenig später, kurz Widerstand, aber das im hohen Bogen durch den dunklen Himmel fliegende Knicklicht lenkte mich ab und als ich mich sortiert hatte, war der Fisch von dannen.
Mist! Beim Anhieb hatte sich der Knicklichthalter samt Inhalt von der Schwingspitze gelöst und trieb außerhalb meiner Reichweite langsam ab.

Von da an ging es abwärts, zwar gab es immer wieder Schnurschwimmer, aber kaum deutlichen Bisse. Immer wieder verstopften kleine Eispfropfen die kleinen Ringe der Schwingspitze oder Rute und sabotierten das Werfen oder den Anschlag.
Die kommenden Tage sollen kalt und sonnig werden, da werd ich das Angeln wohl lassen und auf trübe, etwas wärmere Tage setzen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, aber warum fangen dann bestimme Leute aus dem Wettkampfbereich *immer* mehr als andere?



Möglicherweise DEN Riecher für kleine aber entscheidende Detailfragen? 

Bei einigen "Genies" frage ich mich wirklich, ob die am Wasser nicht schon unbewusst wie ein Fisch "denken"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Möglicherweise DEN Riecher für kleine aber entscheidende Detailfragen?
> 
> Bei einigen "Genies" frage ich mich wirklich, ob die am Wasser nicht schon unbewusst wie ein Fisch "denken"



Ich hab mich mit so einem Nerd mal unterhalten. Tatsächlich sind die Jungs nochmal ne Nummer härter als alles was hier läuft. Der konnte mir ALLES über Futtermehle erzählen, samt Techniken, wie man das Futter als Zigarrenform einbringt, doppelte Futtersäulen bildet und dergleichen. Diese Spezies Mensch minimiert durch Leidenschaft, aber auch enorm viel Arbeit, jede Fehlerquelle und berechnet jede Variable.

1 Woche vor Hegeangeln fährt er um den See, um zu sehen ob auf der Strecke, die gefischt wird, jemand Angelt. Er notiert sich die Plätze mit ungefährer Distanz und weiß dann auch, wo die Fische zuerst stehen, wenn beim Hegeangeln der Startschuss kommt. So angelt er dann auch und dann auch verdammt gut. Ich meine, ich dachte der fährt immer nur so rum, bis er sich mal tiefer in die Karten blicken ließ.

Und das sind nur die unwichtigen Dinge, das Entscheidende verrät dir ja niemand. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich persönlich find es sehr beruhigend zu sehen, wenn auch Legenden der Matchangelszene mal schneidern:

https://youtu.be/7lp4oE5SSJ4?t=24m6s
Ivan Marks nimmts mit Humor...


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Für mich als Gelegenheitsangler ist es eben nur schwierig, unter halbwegs vergleichbaren Bedingungen die nötigen Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
> So ein paar Konstanten oder Faustregeln hab ich mir „erarbeitet”, für den Feinschliff müßte ich wohl jeden Tag ans Wasser.



Ja, kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ich hänge mich leider auch viel zu oft an kleinsten Details auf, über die ich mir dann Gedanken mache, und übersehe dabei schnell die Faktoren, die eigentlich viel einfacher zu deuten oder zu beeinflussen sind.

Schade, dass heute nichts am Haken hing, trotzdem danke für den  Bericht.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, aber warum fangen dann bestimme Leute aus dem Wettkampfbereich *immer* mehr als andere?



Naja, die haben eben immer weitergeforscht und sind immer tiefer eingestiegen und fischen damit deutlich effektiver. Wenn ich doppelt so viele Faktoren beachten und richtig deuten kann als meine Mitangler überhaupt kennen/schonmal von gehört haben (siehe doppelte Futtersäule, Futterballen in Zigarrenform), dann fange ich natürlich auch immer am besten. Aber auch bei denen gibt es bessere und schlechtere Tage (auch wenn insgesamt immernoch auf höchstem Niveau), weil sie eben nicht alles zu 100% kontrollieren können.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch, ich hatte/habe aber das Glück für einige Zeit mit sehr erfahrenen Anglern aus der Hegeszene regen Austausch betrieben haben zu können, so konnte ich das Wissen/Literatur auch hinterfragen, bei Leuten, die Wissen wie man fischt.
> 
> Generell habe ich anfänglich, gerade beim Einstieg einfach alles konsumiert und mit Tests am Wasser kombiniert. Es war anfänglich wenig erfolgreich, ich wusste nicht mal mit Lockfutter zu arbeiten.
> 
> Bei Brassen zb. habe ich jedes deutsche Video, ob vom Profi oder Hobby-Youtuber gesehen, dann recherchiert, aufgearbeitet und wieder gelesen. Ans Wasser, gefragt, gefischt, reflektiert. Problematisch war immer das Finden wertvoller Hinweise, weil das teils im Spam des WWW untergeht.
> 
> Foren bezog ich zb. gar nicht ein, weil ich nach dem Thread zu einem Fisch (spezifisch) 2 Antworten lesen konnte, dann begann Offtopic, Schwanzvergleich und Streitigkeiten. Half mir in keinster Weise, in keinerlei meiner relevanten Punkte.
> 
> Ich muss aber dazu schreiben, das diese Erfahrungen und Auswertungen auch über einen sehr langen Zeitraum entstanden sind und nicht innerhalb von Monaten, wie beschrieben, das ging gute 4 Jahre so, bis ich das auf ein Gewässer so umsetzen konnte und recht gut fing, zumindest aber eindeutig besser als die Meisten.
> 
> Gleiche Erfahrungen am Hafen umgesetzt, ich hatte keine Chance bei einem Hegefischen auch nur eine Brasse zu fangen, stattdessen fing ich nur Ukelei, als ich meine Strategie wechselte, das bedeutete zwar immernoch am neuen Gewässer unter eingesessenen und starken Anglern Platz 5, aber hier geht die Sache wieder von vorne los. Alles was ich gelernt habe hat im Detail an Wert, muss aber am neuen Gewässer anders umgesetzt werden.
> 
> Das Problem ist in meinen Augen nämlich nicht der Fisch an sich, der ist Doof, es ist das Gewässer mit seinen Eigenheiten. Hast du den Flossenträger verstanden, ist es zumindest leichter, weil das Hauptaugenmerk nur noch auf der Örtlichkeit liegt.



Auch dafür nochmal danke. Also im Prinzip alles an Infos sammeln, filtern, am Wasser validieren und die Ergebnisse hinterfragen, und das bis zum erbrechen. Gut, dass ich hoffentlich noch ein paar Jahrzehnte zum rumprobieren vor mir habe... |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mit so einem Nerd mal unterhalten. Tatsächlich sind die Jungs nochmal ne Nummer härter als alles was hier läuft. Der konnte mir ALLES über Futtermehle erzählen, samt Techniken, wie man das Futter als Zigarrenform einbringt, doppelte Futtersäulen bildet und dergleichen. Diese Spezies Mensch minimiert durch Leidenschaft, aber auch enorm viel Arbeit, jede Fehlerquelle und berechnet jede Variable.



Psychologische Aspekte natürlich nicht zu vergessen.

Was einige da gerade unter "Druck" zustande bringen, sieht für Außenstehende zwar routiniert easy aus, ist's aber für die aktiv Beteiligten keineswegs.

Spätestens wenns nicht so läuft wie geplant, trennt sich da die Spreu vom Weizen.

Aufmerksame und interessierte Beobachter, sollten bei solchen Veranstaltungen da mal bewusst drauf achten..vom Hektiker bis zur abgewixxten Präzisionseinheit, sind alle Bandbreiten vertreten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Psychologische Aspekte natürlich nicht zu vergessen.
> 
> Was einige da gerade unter "Druck" zustande bringen, sieht für Außenstehende zwar routiniert easy aus, ist's aber für die aktiv Beteiligten keineswegs.
> 
> Spätestens wenns nicht so läuft wie geplant, trennt sich da die Spreu vom Weizen.
> 
> Aufmerksame und interessierte Beobachter, sollten bei solchen Veranstaltungen da mal bewusst drauf achten..vom Hektiker bis zur abgewixxten Präzisionseinheit, sind alle Bandbreiten vertreten.



Auch sehr wichtig, hatte ich nicht mal mehr im Hinterkopf. Wenn man aber tatsächlich drauf achtet, hast du die sehr aufgeregten, aber trotzdem nach Außen stets um Fassung bemühten, die dir sofort den Weg zum nächsten Bekannten auf der Strecke empfehlen, weil sie eigentlich überfordert sind, aber fokussiert wirken wollen.

Dann den coolen Typen, der das Fischen als "Spaßveranstaltung" sieht, beim Werfen 3 Feederspitzen absetzt und am Ende bockig ist, weil es für die Treppe nicht reichte. Der Profi ist auch immer Klasse, der alles als leicht begründet und dann mit einem Vergleich kommt, der an einem Gewässer statt fand, 123123km hinter der Grenze, um seine Kompetenz nochmal zu untermauern. Die Wettkampfszene ist einfach einmalig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Punktlandungsbeschreibung [emoji106]


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einerseits sind deine Berichte über die kauzigen Charaktere bei hegeveranstaltungen immer sehr amüsant andererseits bin ich froh sowas nicht zumachen - ich würde durchdrehen; )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einerseits sind deine Berichte über die kauzigen Charaktere bei hegeveranstaltungen immer sehr amüsant andererseits bin ich froh sowas nicht zumachen - ich würde durchdrehen; )



Ist an sich nicht schlimm und macht Spaß, aber nach guter deutscher Manier haben die Leute oft nen Stock im Arsch und können zu Fehlern oder Schwächen nicht stehen.

Ich habe mich deswegen mit der ehemaligen Gruppe verkracht. Weil die Regeln dort immer so ausgelegt wurden, das ich nicht besser fangen konnte. Da wurde das Pickern ganz schnell zur nicht gültige Methode deklariert, obwohl wie eh und je erlaubt. Regeln wurden auch nie erläutert, immer nur nach dem Fischen, wenn ich mit nem vollen Kescher zum Wiegen kam. :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einerseits sind deine Berichte über die kauzigen Charaktere bei hegeveranstaltungen immer sehr amüsant andererseits bin ich froh sowas nicht zumachen - ich würde durchdrehen; )



Unterschätz auch die physische Belastung nicht,Feedern auf Distanz mit dementsprechend nötiger Hardware, kann unter Wettbewerbsbedingungen ganz schön auf die Gräten gehen.

Bekannter von mir nimmt regelmäßig an Veranstaltungen teil.

JWD (janz weit draussen)Wochenend Events,siehst du ihm am darauffolgenden Montag im Laden schon an Gesichtsausdruck und Haltung an

Angeln kann echt ein Knochen"job" sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Unterschätz auch die physische Belastung nicht,Feedern auf Distanz mit dementsprechend nötiger Hardware, kann unter Wettbewerbsbedingungen ganz schön auf die Gräten gehen.
> 
> Bekannter von mir nimmt regelmäßig an Veranstaltungen teil.
> 
> JWD (janz weit draussen)Wochenend Events,siehst du ihm am darauffolgenden Montag im Laden schon an Gesichtsausdruck und Haltung an
> 
> Angeln kann echt ein Knochen"job" sein



8h fahrt zum Wettkampf, keine richtige Vorbereitung, Platz aufbauen, Fischen, Abends bis 03.00uhr Bier trinken, schlafen gehen. 04.00uhr aufstehen, zum 2ten Tag des Fischens antreten. Kurz vor dem K.O Siegerehrung. Guter Platz erreicht, eine 15 Euro Futtermischung als Anerkennung erhalten. 8h nach Hause fahren. 03.00Uhr Montags ins Bett. 05.00 Uhr aufstehen, für die Arbeit fertig machen.

Auf der Arbeit einschlafen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 8h fahrt zum Wettkampf, keine richtige Vorbereitung, Platz aufbauen, Fischen, Abends bis 03.00uhr Bier trinken, schlafen gehen. 04.00uhr aufstehen, zum 2ten Tag des Fischens antreten. Kurz vor dem K.O Siegerehrung. Guter Platz erreicht, eine 15 Euro Futtermischung als Anerkennung erhalten. 8h nach Hause fahren. 03.00Uhr Montags ins Bett. 05.00 Uhr aufstehen, für die Arbeit fertig machen.
> 
> Auf der Arbeit einschlafen.



Ja, da kann man schon mal kauzig werden


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das über ein paar Jahre und dir wird zu Recht niemand glauben das Angeln ja sooo
erholsam sei


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 8h fahrt zum Wettkampf, keine richtige Vorbereitung, Platz aufbauen, Fischen, Abends bis 03.00uhr Bier trinken, schlafen gehen. 04.00uhr aufstehen, zum 2ten Tag des Fischens antreten. Kurz vor dem K.O Siegerehrung. Guter Platz erreicht, eine 15 Euro Futtermischung als Anerkennung erhalten. 8h nach Hause fahren. 03.00Uhr Montags ins Bett. 05.00 Uhr aufstehen, für die Arbeit fertig machen.
> 
> Auf der Arbeit einschlafen.



Und was macht so ein „Sportangler” zur Erholung/Entspannung?


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Arbeiten ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Und was macht so ein „Sportangler” zur Erholung/Entspannung?



Nach dem Wiegen des Fangens saufen?

Ich selbst habe alleine dem Umstand geschuldet, das jener Aufwand so hoch ist und die Gegenleistung so gering, meine Strategie der Website ja auch anders platziert und mich von der Idee des Wettkampffischens verabschiedet. 

Es ist einfach in der Endabrechnung eine Nullnummer, wirkt nur auf geringe Zielgruppe, lässt mich in meiner Persönlichkeit nicht reifen und hat mit dem Angeln, das wir zu 90% betreiben nichts zu tun. Es ist Leidenschaft, mehr auch nicht!

Davon mal ab gibt es in Deutschland im Friedfischangeln auf Wettkampfebene nicht einen Einzigen der davon seinen Lebensunterhalt beschreitet. Sollte daraufhin selbsterklärend sein!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Leidenschaft kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich leb die Leidenschaft Angeln nur eben etwas anders aus ;-)

PS: Hatte ja vorher einen Youtube-Video mit Ivan Marks als Pechvogel mit Humor geteilt.
Hier ist ein lesenswerter und mit viel Humor geschriebener Blick der US-amerikanischen Sports-Illustrated auf die britische Match-Szene Anfang der 1980er Jahre: https://www.si.com/vault/issue/43585/34/2 *
Da wird die Leidenschaft deutlich, find ich. Ivan Marks taucht auch hier auf, erneut vom Pech verfolgt: 1/4 Unze an Fisch gelandet und anschließend das komplette Gerät in den falschen Bus geladen...

*) hier ist die gleiche Geschichte, nur Augenfreundlicher aufbereitet: https://www.si.com/vault/1982/07/19/624353/a-strange-and-fairly-disgusting-fish-story


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute kam ein neues Päckchen an. Nebst Dreibein, MF und Mould Breadpunch und 5000m Schnur trudelten noch Gewichte zum Pickern ein und 30 Futterkörbe.

Mit dem Hund am See joggen gewesen, bis auf einen sich im Todeskampf befindlichen Zander ( die dort nicht vorkommen sollen, soviel dazu) war alles mit Hochwasser geflutet. Mir scheint, es bleibt nur der Hafen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> *) hier ist die gleiche Geschichte, nur Augenfreundlicher aufbereitet: https://www.si.com/vault/1982/07/19/624353/a-strange-and-fairly-disgusting-fish-story



Danke hab sehr gelacht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute kam ein neues Päckchen an. Nebst Dreibein, MF und Mould Breadpunch und 5000m Schnur trudelten noch Gewichte zum Pickern ein und 30 Futterkörbe.
> 
> Mit dem Hund am See joggen gewesen, bis auf einen sich im Todeskampf befindlichen Zander ( die dort nicht vorkommen sollen, soviel dazu) war alles mit Hochwasser geflutet. Mir scheint, es bleibt nur der Hafen.




„Päckchen” ist dann wohl leicht untertrieben ;-)  

Stichwort Dreibein: werd die Tage mal eine Idee in die Tat umsetzen: sichere und stabile Rutenablage an gefrorenen oder stark befestigten (gemauerten/gepflasterten) Böden.
Wenns auch in der Praxis klappt, stell ich die Idee mal in Text+Foto vor ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yo die Tendenz der Zukunft des Anglerboards sieht tragisch aus. Damit wir im *Kontakt bleiben* und falls es so sein sollte, das von Heute auf Morgen das Forum nicht mehr zu erreichen ist, bitte ich *jeden interessierten*, mir eine *PN* zu *schicken*, ich habe eine *Sammelstelle* zur Koordination für weiteres ( nennen wir es Fallschirm).

Sonst Endet das wie all meine Seminare, man steckt sein Wutzi in die Frauen rein, schwaffelt von "wir sehen uns wieder" und der Kontakt ist kurz darauf für immer verloren. :m|supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Zu Grebenstein
> Grebenstein hat seinen Großhandel geschlossen schon vor Jahren und war in den letzten Jahren vor allem bekannt als Importeur der Marke COLMIC.
> Günther Grebenstein errang 1968 in Fermoy, Irland den ersten deutschen Weltmeistertitel und hatte einen Angelköder Grosshandel.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Danke für die Informationen, Heinz.

Grebenstein-Tütchen finden sich hier und da noch in den Tiefen der Angeltaschen und Angelsachen-Umzugskartons (peinlich, letzteres).


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um mal auf wirklich wichtige Themen sprechen zu kommen -
Was sind eure Lieblingsshops?
Egal ob in Deutschland oder England oder sonst wo?
Friedfischen.de kennen sicher alle. Matchanglershop wirkt auf mich etwas Wettkampflastig aber hat trotz grauenhafter Seite schöne Dinge


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit friedfischen.de hab ich nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht und bin damit sicher nicht alleine ;-)

Ist schon etwas her, aber von denen hier https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/ kann ich ebenfalls nur positives berichten. Riesen-Auswahl an Friedfisch-relevantem Kram und excellenter Service = hilfsbereiter Kontakt.
Gerade wenn man größere Mengen an Kleinkram wie Haken, Posen, Futterkörbchen bestellen möchte, findet man dort fast alles in einem Haus.
In D müßte man Kleinkram teilweise bei verschiedenen Online-Läden zusammenstoppeln.
Nur meine Erfahrung/Meinung.
Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> „Päckchen” ist dann wohl leicht untertrieben ;-)
> 
> Stichwort Dreibein: werd die Tage mal eine Idee in die Tat umsetzen: sichere und stabile Rutenablage an gefrorenen oder stark befestigten (gemauerten/gepflasterten) Böden.
> Wenns auch in der Praxis klappt, stell ich die Idee mal in Text+Foto vor ;-)



Ich bitte darum!  Ich hab diverse Stellen, an denen ich solche Probleme habe, Ideen zur Lösung hab ich bisher nicht wirklich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum!  Ich hab diverse Stellen, an denen ich solche Probleme habe, Ideen zur Lösung hab ich bisher nicht wirklich.



Okay, versprochen, kommt. 
Wie praktikabel meine Idee ist, steht aber noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist so ein normales feederdreibein auch für die barbenangelei geeignet oder sollte man da lieber zum brandungsdreibein greifen?


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Okay, versprochen, kommt.
> Wie praktikabel meine Idee ist, steht aber noch in den Sternen.



Das freut mich!  Selbst wenn unpraktikabel kann man sie ja vielleicht trotzdem als Basis für weitere Überlegungen nutzen.


Ich finde den Gedanken an ein Rettungsboot übrigens sehr beruhigend, sollten hier die Lichter ausgehen, da der Ükel-Thread für mich doch die wichtigste und schönste Komponente hier im Board geworden ist. Vielleicht findet man ja im Falle des Falles ein Forum, in dem man gemeinsam einen neuen Wankenden Ükel gründen und gemeinsam pflegen kann. Ich würd mich im Zweifel sogar nur für den Ükel registrieren und reinschauen, auch wenn ich mich sonst andernorts rumtreibe. #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss morgen mal ein Bild von meinem Dreibein machen, das für Giganten geschaffen wurde :q:q:q:q:q! Das Ding wird wohl beim Barbenangeln alles tun, nur nicht stehen.

Aber fürs Pickern im Hafen sollte es taugen, allerdings lege ich mir auch noch nen kurzen Feederarm zu, das ist die optimalste Lösung .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was sind eure Lieblingsshops?



Neben den bereits genannten:

http://angelhaack.de

http://nbangelsport.de/prestashop/


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich kann auch nochmal alles Gute hinsichtlich Friedfischen.de bestätigen- vor allem muss man die gute telefonische Beratung betonen.

 Auch der matchanglershop ist mir bekannt, da hab ich erst einmal bestellt weil die Seite etwas rumpelig ist- hat aber prima geklappt. Und gutes Zeug gibt's da allemal. Da hätt ich übrigens ne Frage zu: Der ist ja in Königswusterhausen ansässig. Weiss jemand aus der Region ob man da auch mal in corpore auftauchen kann und die Sachen normal kaufen bzw. ansehen?

 Aufgefallen ist mir der baitstore, war auch schonmal vor Ort. Da gibt's auch etwas mehr Friedfischkram, v. a. Feeder. Der junge Besitzer ist sehr engagiert und hilfsbereit. Besonders ist hier der rasche Versand hervorzuheben.

 Matchmansupplies werd ich testen, denn das zusammensuchen aus vielen verschiedenen deutschen Läden ist schon etwas nervig- wie lange braucht denn so ein Paket bis zu uns?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte mit meinem billig Dreibein immer nur Probleme weshalb ich mir dann https://www.amazon.de/Sänger-Anaconda-Antigua-drei-Ruten/dp/B00VKZ9CLW zugelegt habe. Bin damit recht zufrieden, wird aber auch selten benutzt da ich dann doch Erdspieße bevorzuge. Für meine Erdspieße habe ich mir 2 Edelstahlverbindungen hergestellt in die die Erdspieße geschraubt werden. Ist dann eine Art Rodpod der in den Boden gerammt wird. 

Ich bestelle so gut wir überall. Kann auch bisher nix negatives sagen außer das der Hermes Express Versand eines Händlers deutlich teurer ist aber im gegenzug mehr als doppelt so lange gebraucht hat. Habe mich sehr darüber geärgert denn die Sachen fehlten im Urlaub. 

Das andere war leider der matchanglershop. Habe dort einmal bestellt und es ist so viel schief gelaufen... Ware war vorrätig im System, kam aber 2 Monate später nach mehrmaliger Nachfrage. Nachgeschickte Ware wurde nochmals in Rechnung gestellt. Wurde zwar alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit geklärt aber der Zeitraum und die Art und Weise fand ich nicht so pralle. Vielleicht einen schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt?


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Anglingdirect.Co.uk hat der Versandt einer Rute 3 oder 4 Tage gedauert, Kleinteile waren meist in unter 48 Stunden hier.
Also teilweise schneller als viele deutsche Shops meiner Erfahrung nach.

Gruß


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Futter brauche ich ja nicht mehr kaufen, Kleinteile und Zubehör vogelwild. Die meisten Händler sind auf die Neuzeit eingestellt, ich hatte selten bis keine Probleme. Ob nun Askari oder Spezialhändler.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ich kann auch nochmal alles Gute hinsichtlich Friedfischen.de bestätigen- vor allem muss man die gute telefonische Beratung betonen.



Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Diane und Andreas geben sich da wirklich Mühe.

Ladenbesuch macht auch Laune,klein aber fein. 

Online  Shop könnte verbessert werden-ist aber jammern auf hohem Niveau. 

Kommunikation/Problembehebung mit Angelhaack und NB Angelsport würde ich aber auch als flott und kompetent einstufen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu irgendwelchen Angelshop´s kann ich leider nichts zu beitragen!!!

Allerdings kann ich Euch heute berichten, das ich mal so richtig abgeschneidert habe!!!

Bei eigentlich bestem Wetter, gab es heute Nachmittag nicht den kleinsten Biss oder überhaupt!!! Weder mit Pose noch Grund!

Kann am stark gefallenen Wasserstand gelegen haben oder an den doch sehr kalten Nächten die Tage, oder ...!!! Habe eigentlich keine Erklärung dafür, aber ändern konnte ich es leider nicht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Diane und Andreas geben sich da wirklich Mühe.


.... #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich Euch heute berichten, das *ich* mal so richtig *abgeschneidert* habe!!!



 |bigeyes Dann sind keine Fische mehr im Wasser!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So hat sich das heute auch angefühlt!!! Hätte ich im Leben nicht mit gerechnet!!!

Aber erstens kommt es anders,...!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Positiv denken. Immerhin warst du wenigstens am Wasser


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich denke immer positiv!!!

Ich werde es aber nie mögen zu schneidern!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Gedanken an ein Rettungsboot übrigens sehr beruhigend, sollten hier die Lichter ausgehen, da der Ükel-Thread für mich doch die wichtigste und schönste Komponente hier im Board geworden ist. Vielleicht findet man ja im Falle des Falles ein Forum, in dem man gemeinsam einen neuen Wankenden Ükel gründen und gemeinsam pflegen kann. Ich würd mich im Zweifel sogar nur für den Ükel registrieren und reinschauen, auch wenn ich mich sonst andernorts rumtreibe. #6


Noch schöner wäre es wenn der Ükel eine Spelunke in Flussnähe wäre und wir dort ubseren dämmerschoppen trinken würden


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Noch schöner wäre es wenn der Ükel eine Spelunke in Flussnähe wäre und wir dort ubseren dämmerschoppen trinken würden


Das würden unsere Frauen nicht lang mitmachen.
Jeden Abend besoffener heim kommen.
Aber geil wär's schon.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Jeden Abend besoffener heim kommen.



Als Flavourtest im Dienst der Wissenschaft verkaufen


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hahaha.
Da würd sich sogar meine Frau kaputtlachen.
Zum Glück angelt sie auch und lässt mich machen. 
Auch Flavour ab und an testen :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Noch schöner wäre es wenn der Ükel eine Spelunke in Flussnähe wäre und wir dort ubseren dämmerschoppen trinken würden



Ich trinke kein Alkohol. Ich würde bevorzugen zu fischen, anstelle mich mit Halbrussen im Saufen zu messen.:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich trinke kein Alkohol. Ich würde bevorzugen zu fischen, anstelle mich mit Halbrussen im Saufen zu messen.:q


Ich bin aus dem alter raus mich darin messen müssen  dann wirst du der Wirt - regel nr 1: nie vom eigenen Stoff naschen :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin aus dem alter raus mich darin messen müssen  dann wirst du der Wirt - regel nr 1: nie vom eigenen Stoff naschen :m



Ich kann dir ja Brassen auf den Tisch packen, aber nicht das du dann dein Dreibein ausfährst............  :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Noch schöner wäre es wenn der Ükel eine Spelunke in Flussnähe wäre und wir dort ubseren dämmerschoppen trinken würden



Wunderbare Vorstellung, mir wird warm ums Herz. Vor allem muss die Spelunke mit allem möglichen Angelkram und vielleicht ein zwei Spinnangler Präparaten dekoriert werden.

Die Jungs habens richtig gemacht:

http://fallonsangler.net/the-golden-scale-club/

Erstrebenswert!

 In diesem Zusammenhang ebenfalls sehr aufschlussreich und vorbildlich:
https://waterbloguk.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/blog-first-page.jpg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wunderbare Vorstellung, mir wird warm ums Herz. Vor allem muss die Spelunke mit allem möglichen Angelkram und vielleicht ein zwei Spinnangler Präparaten dekoriert werden.
> 
> Die Jungs habens richtig gemacht:
> 
> http://fallonsangler.net/the-golden-scale-club/
> 
> Erstrebenswert!
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang ebenfalls sehr aufschlussreich und vorbildlich:
> https://waterbloguk.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/blog-first-page.jpg



Cool, an diesen Oldschool-Elementen orientiere ich mich gerade in Verbindung mit moderner Darstellung.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wunderbare Vorstellung, mir wird warm ums Herz. Vor allem muss die Spelunke mit allem möglichen Angelkram und vielleicht ein zwei Spinnangler Präparaten dekoriert werden.


Und viele kleine Präparate "Mit diesem viertelunzen Rotauge sicherte sich Chris den 1. Platz in seinem Abschnitt"
Bei den spinnanglern komplettpräparate oder mir die Köpfe  (am besten noch mit dem Blank vom fotoposen quer im Mund)


> Die Jungs habens richtig gemacht:
> 
> http://fallonsangler.net/the-golden-scale-club/
> 
> Erstrebenswert!


Ich habe mich bereits beim ersten Satz verliebt :l
Herrlich!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Matchmansupplies werd ich testen, denn das zusammensuchen aus vielen verschiedenen deutschen Läden ist schon etwas nervig- wie lange braucht denn so ein Paket bis zu uns?



Superschneller Versand (ist generell üblich bei englischen Angelshops), bei Sonderwünschen (Sperrgut) hab ich in bestem „Denglish” per Mail nach den Kosten und Modalitäten gefragt und bekam immer schnell eine passende Lösung angeboten.

Das ist jetzt ein paar Jahre her, aber Matchmansupplies hat meines Wissens immer noch einen sehr guten Ruf.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach, das lässt sich doch alles kombinieren...auf der Spelunkenterasse in der Dämmerung am Fluss sitzen und Wein, Bier oder was auch immer und die Gesellschaft genießen und vor der Terasse stehen die Banksticks mit den Methodfeeder-Ruten... :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Zu irgendwelchen Angelshop´s kann ich leider nichts zu beitragen!!!
> 
> Allerdings kann ich Euch heute berichten, das ich mal so richtig abgeschneidert habe!!!
> 
> Bei eigentlich bestem Wetter, gab es heute Nachmittag nicht den kleinsten Biss oder überhaupt!!! Weder mit Pose noch Grund!
> 
> Kann am stark gefallenen Wasserstand gelegen haben oder an den doch sehr kalten Nächten die Tage, oder ...!!! Habe eigentlich keine Erklärung dafür, aber ändern konnte ich es leider nicht!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hi Mario, schade! 
Wie lange warst Du am Wasser? Bei all meinen letzten Ansitzen (Still- und Fließwasser) kamen die Bisse sehr spät.
Gestern ging es 17.30, also erst eine halbe Stunde nach offiziellem Sonnenuntergang, schlagartig los.
Die Tage vorher ähnlich, es war, als ob die Fische plötzlich „angeschaltet” wurden wie die Straßenlaternen. 
An sonnigen Tagen werd ich in nächster Zeit wohl prinzipiell spät ans Wasser (wenn überhaupt, strenger Frost in den Nächten).
Hoffe auf ein paar sehr trübe Tage, aber bitte nicht zu kalt und/oder windig. Da würd ich es dann auch tagsüber probieren.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War "nur" bis 17.20Uhr! Ist bei mir dann aber auch schon mächtig duster!!! War zwar erst um 14.30Uhr am Wasser, aber da hätte definitiv was kommen müssen!!! Evtl. hab ich mich bei der Platzwahl etwas "verzockt"! Das Wasser war doch deutlich gesunken ca. 1m seit letzter Woche! Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet und hätte meine bevorzugte Frühjahrsstelle in Angriff nehmen sollen!?! Aber das musste ja auch mal kommen und gehört, gerade zur jetzigen Jahreszeit, auch mal dazu!!!

Morgen wohl nochmal neuer Versuch an anderer Stelle!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> War "nur" bis 17.20Uhr! Ist bei mir dann aber auch schon mächtig duster!!! War zwar erst um 14.30Uhr am Wasser, aber da hätte definitiv was kommen müssen!!! Evtl. hab ich mich bei der Platzwahl etwas "verzockt"! Das Wasser war doch deutlich gesunken ca. 1m seit letzter Woche! Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet und hätte meine bevorzugte Frühjahrsstelle in Angriff nehmen sollen!?! Aber das musste ja auch mal kommen und gehört, gerade zur jetzigen Jahreszeit, auch mal dazu!!!
> 
> Morgen wohl nochmal neuer Versuch an anderer Stelle!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Da wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg. 
Ich würd Dir unbedingt empfehlen etwas länger auszuharren, falls es zeitlich drin ist.
Bei mir war es wirklich so, als ob die Fische auf einen Schlag „angeschaltet” worden sind.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Georg!

Das ist ja bei mir leider das Problem, viel länger(naja vielleicht 10min) ist nicht drinn!!!

Hatte ja mal den Altarm (Angeln verboten) bei mir erwähnt. Der wurde im Herbst ausgebaggert, da er wohl sehr verlandet war. Aufgrund der sehr kalten Nächte könnte es auch sein, das sich die Fischis erstmal dahin verzogen haben!?! Dort ist es wirklich ruhig, keine Strömung, nichts! Ist aber alles nur eine Vermutung!!! Morgen werde ich hoffentlich schlauer sein!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> *noch mit dem Blank vom fotoposen quer im Mund*



 Das in-die-Rute-beissen habe ich noch nie verstanden. Ich meine, herrjeh, jedes Kind weiss das Angeln nicht essbar sind. Vmtl. sind Spinnruten genau deswegen so häufig mit Piktogrammen von Totenköpfen, Knochen, Blitzen oder Klingen als Gefahrenhinweis versehen, aber allzuviel nützen scheints ja nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das in-die-Rute-beissen habe ich noch nie verstanden. Ich meine, herrjeh, jedes Kind weiss das Angeln nicht essbar sind. Vmtl. sind Spinnruten genau deswegen so häufig mit Piktogrammen von Totenköpfen, Knochen, Blitzen oder Klingen als Gefahrenhinweis versehen, aber allzuviel nützen scheints ja nicht.



Ich kannte die Pose eher von Fliegenfischern, die offenbar ihr für den Fang genutztes Gerät präsentieren wollten. Also nicht im Sinne von Werbung für Rute Marke xy, sondern um der Art des Angelns zu huldigen oder so.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich kannte die Pose eher von Fliegenfischern, QUOTE]
> 
> Stimmt, da grassierts auch. Hab sogar mal ne Anleitung gefunden, wie jemand ein Lederschoner für die Beissstelle hergestellt hat. Natürlich Klapperschlangenleder. Andrerseits: Ein jeder kehre vor seiner eigenen Tür: Die ganze rechtliche Problematik mit den gefärbten Maden geht auf ein englisches Matchanglerbrüderpaar zurück, die jahrzehntelange gefärbte Maden im Winter im Mund warmgehalten haben, und dadurch an Krebs erkrankten..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: Danke für den Link zum Golden Scale Club. 

Der Stil kam mir bekannt vor, der Name des Autors sagte mir aber leider nix (Bildungslücke, Bildungslücke, hey, hey!). 
Habs jetzt rausgefunden. „How to Fish” ist auf dem Weg zu mir und hoffentlich ebenso unterhaltsam wie der Text im Coarse Fishing Monthly.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kannte die Pose eher von Fliegenfischern, QUOTE]
> 
> Stimmt, da grassierts auch. Hab sogar mal ne Anleitung gefunden, wie jemand ein Lederschoner für die Beissstelle hergestellt hat. Natürlich Klapperschlangenleder. Andrerseits: Ein jeder kehre vor seiner eigenen Tür: Die ganze rechtliche Problematik mit den gefärbten Maden geht auf ein englisches Matchanglerbrüderpaar zurück, die jahrzehntelange gefärbte Maden im Winter im Mund warmgehalten haben, und dadurch an Krebs erkrankten..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bei den Briten stehen/standen aber die Bronze-Maden als Gefährder im Fokus, oder?
> 
> 
> Bei den alten (frühe 90er?) „Erfolgreich angeln auf...”-Videos wird ja immer wieder die Färbung der roten Maden mit Lebensmittelfarben betont.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Roter oder grüner Pudding ist aber kein Problem.........


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Minimax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Bei den Briten stehen/standen aber die Bronze-Maden als Gefährder im Fokus, oder?
> 
> 
> Bei den alten (frühe 90er?) „Erfolgreich angeln auf...”-Videos wird ja immer wieder die Färbung der roten Maden mit Lebensmittelfarben betont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bei den Brüdern warens auch die Bronze Maden. Ich glaub das mit den "Lebensmittelfarben" ist nen übersetzugnsfehler, das klappt nicht bei Maden- wir hatten das auch schon mal hier in Thread, finds nur grad nicht.
> 
> Mir gings aber vor allem darum  die Praxis, lebende Insektenlarven die in Aas leben, im Mund aufzubewahren, darzustellen, und die Haltung gegenüber Zivilisation und Hygiene die sich darin offenbart...
> Passt übrigens prima zu dem amerikanischen Artikel über die englische Matchszene.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Mir gings aber vor allem darum  die Praxis, lebende Insektenlarven die in Aas leben, im Mund aufzubewahren, darzustellen, und die Haltung gegenüber Zivilisation und Hygiene die sich darin offenbart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man muß eben Prioritäten setzen, dachten sich die beiden Brüder ;-)
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Minimax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Man muß eben Prioritäten setzen, dachten sich die beiden Brüder ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auch wahr, Maden im Mund, früher oder später ists sowieso bei uns allen soweit.
> Da fällt mir der Karpfenangler, der aus seiner Asche Boillies für sseine Kumpels herstellen liess ein. Ob man sowas auch für seine Friedfischkumpels in Richtung Maden veranlassen könnte?
> Ich meine so für jeden Hinterbliebenen son halben Liter, schöner, fetter Maden.. fürs gedenkhegeangeln?
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> auch wahr, Maden im Mund, früher oder später ists sowieso bei uns allen soweit.
> Da fällt mir der Karpfenangler, der aus seiner Asche Boillies für sseine Kumpels herstellen liess ein. Ob man sowas auch für seine Friedfischkumpels in Richtung Maden veranlassen könnte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...und schon sind wir wieder bei Sidley (oder der Aal-Szene aus der Blechtrommel).
> Mahlzeit. Ne, ich mach mir lieber ein Pils auf...
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beide Rollen sind mit Schnur bespult, die Haken werden geschärft, danach wird dem Hund eine gepflegte Runde gegangen, ich muss mit ihm noch Steine zum Angeln für heute sammeln. Dann wird das Futter optimiert und geschaut, das es den Bedürfnissen des Tages zur genüge tut. Tackle zusammenpacken und die Utensilien passend abstimmen.

Dann geht es an den Hafen, der Hochwasser hat und so gar nicht freundlich daher kommt, aber wayne? Ich picker die Sau und hole mir mindestens einen Brassen, der mehr als 40cm auf das Maßband bringt. Do it or die.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, da grassierts auch. Hab sogar mal ne Anleitung gefunden, wie jemand ein Lederschoner für die Beissstelle hergestellt hat. Natürlich Klapperschlangenleder. Andrerseits: Ein jeder kehre vor seiner eigenen Tür: Die ganze rechtliche Problematik mit den gefärbten Maden geht auf ein englisches Matchanglerbrüderpaar zurück, die jahrzehntelange gefärbte Maden im Winter im Mund warmgehalten haben, und dadurch an Krebs erkrankten..



Das mit den Brüdern wusste ich aber das mit dem Madenhältern im Mund ist mir neu - hast du da nen Link? Ich bin entsetzt bis neugierig.
Hat der Speichel lockwirkung? Wie schmecken gefärbte Maden? Fragen über Fragen.
*ed*
Meine überlegenen technischen Fähigkeiten haben es geschafft die Info dem Netz zu entreissen: 
hier findet sich ein Fachartikel über die Gefahren gefärbter Maden (auf englisch).
Wenn ich dereinst in die Grube fahre vermache ich jedem stammükeler 1l Maden aus meinem Leib. (Alexi leib für euch gebrochen)

*ed2*
Zieh was raus, Chris!


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Möglicherweise DEN Riecher für kleine aber entscheidende Detailfragen?
> 
> Bei einigen "Genies" frage ich mich wirklich, ob die am Wasser nicht schon unbewusst wie ein Fisch "denken"


da ist viel wahres dran. sehr viel, eigentlich das meiste was ich heute noch regelmäßig nutze habe ich aus der zeit beim wettangeln gelernt.
gerade am anfang, als man im verein schon dachte man sei der crack, weil man die meisten "alten hasen" in grund und boden geangelt hat, sah das schon auf kreisebene ganz anders aus.
hatte man einen augenscheinlich guten platz erwischt und der typ am vermeintlichen schrottplatz fing fisch auf fisch.
dann doch mal nach links und rechts geschaut, warum nimmt der jetzt ein kurzes vorfach, der andere ein langes, wann bleikette, wann blei an einem punkt, in welcher höhe, usw.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> da ist viel wahres dran. sehr viel, eigentlich das meiste was ich heute noch regelmäßig nutze habe ich aus der zeit beim wettangeln gelernt.
> gerade am anfang, als man im verein schon dachte man sei der crack, weil man die meisten "alten hasen" in grund und boden geangelt hat, sah das schon auf kreisebene ganz anders aus.
> hatte man einen augenscheinlich guten platz erwischt und der typ am vermeintlichen schrottplatz fing fisch auf fisch.
> dann doch mal nach links und rechts geschaut, warum nimmt der jetzt ein kurzes vorfach, der andere ein langes, wann bleikette, wann blei an einem punkt, in welcher höhe, usw.



Genau das war der Grund warum ich akribischer wurde, weil ich Anfangs auch dachte, alles im Griff zu haben, bis auf einmal Leute neben dir saßen, die aus ******* Gold machen konnten.

Wettkampf/Hegeangeln hat mich sehr stark geprägt, zumindest die Denkansätze daraus resultierend.


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Genau das war der Grund warum ich akribischer wurde, weil ich Anfangs auch dachte, alles im Griff zu haben, bis auf einmal Leute neben dir saßen, die aus ******* Gold machen konnten.
> 
> Wettkampf/Hegeangeln hat mich sehr stark geprägt, zumindest die Denkansätze daraus resultierend.



Man kann halt immer nur von besseren lernen!
Bspl. Ähnlich wie exil-dithschi auf Vereinsebene bereits bei normalen Plätzen alles in Grund und Boden gefischt, bei kleineren Gemeinschaftsfischen ich sag mal grob Kreisebene auch immer einen der vorderen Plätze ergaunert. Einen gewaltigen Sprung bzgl. der eigenen Angelei hab ich dann erst wieder gemacht, als ich mir von richtigen Profis ein paar Tricks (waren richtige Lehrstunden, wenn man selbst einen Brachsen fängt und der Nachbar 10 in der gleichen Zeit)abschauen konnte. Da ich die letzten Jahre nur noch 1 oder 2 mal losziehe (meist nur im Verein), stagniert allerdings auch die Entwicklung.
Aber die Lehrstunden auf den größeren Fischen haben bewirkt, dass ich z. B. letztes Jahr das Vereinsfischen sogar im schlechtesten Sektor gewonnen habe...
Man lernt halt bezgl. Futterintervall, Lebendfutter, Bleiverschiebung, das mit fortschreitender Dauer die größeren Fische etwas abseits des Futterplatzes gefangen werden... eine Menge dazu, was natürlich auch die Alltagsangelei prägt.
 Gemeinschaftsfischen haben mich eindeutig zu einem besseren Angler gemacht, weil das bereits erwähnte akribischere Arbeiten auch in Alltagssituationen übernommen wird!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hätte gerne mal so einen alten Haudegen der mir was beibringt. Klingt alles total spannend aber als reiner autodidakt dauert das viiiiiiiiel Zeit bis ich auch nur am Horizont Licht sehe


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne mal so einen alten Haudegen der mir was beibringt. Klingt alles total spannend aber als reiner autodidakt dauert das viiiiiiiiel Zeit bis ich auch nur am Horizont Licht sehe


das glaube ich dir.
ich seh´ das auch immer wieder, dinge, die für mich selbstverständlich sind, erzeugen bei anderen immer für ungläubiges staunen und ich stippe mittlerweile eigentlich nur köderfische.
ansonten betreibe ich friedfischen nur noch nachts im winter/zeitiges frühjahr mit futterkorb auf rotaugen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt noch eine Rauchen, das Thermometer verfluchen, weil es sich nicht zwischen -6 und -5 Grad entscheiden kann und dann samt Gepäck den Hafen ansteuern. Über das Angeln an sich mache ich mir keine Sorgen, fangen geht immer, aber die Spundwände stehen Unterwasser, ich muss genau hinter ihnen Fischen, das wird nicht so angenehm, wie gewünscht.

Beim Lockfutter habe ich doch noch eine Drehung von 180 Grad hingelegt, auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich an den Brassen vorbei fische, aber bei diesen Temperaturen ist das Rotauge als Hauptbeute eher interessant. Ich bin Heiß wie Frittenfett und wenn ich zurück bin mindestens so kalt wie Tiefkühlessen........


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du wolltest doch angeln gehen und nicht dein Gerät zerstören FF :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch angeln gehen und nicht dein Gerät zerstören FF :q



War heute der beste Tag meines anglerischen Lebens. Ich würde sagen Angeln war es nicht. Zigaretten vergessen, Hafen zu 80% dicht, Spitze bricht ab. Einzige sinnige Platz ist flacher als der Rest und dort wenden die Boote munter, kein Fisch zu sehen, kein Futterplatz anlegbar.

Geil war es zwar trotzdem, aber der Hafen ist doch schwerer als erwartet, was die Bedingungen anbelangt. Mal davon ab, das meine Spitzen immer an der Grenze zum Bruch waren wegen dem Eis........







Fies an der Sache war neben allen anderen Hindernissen, das diese Eisschollen sich übers ganze Gewässer zogen und wenn du drüber geworfen hattest (sie waren wie meine Ausbeute, unsichtbar) die Schnur drüber lag. Das war nimmer feierlich.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja das geht dann schonmal ganz schnell bei den kleinen Ringen. Hauptsache du hattest einen schönen Tag. Und das Wetter und Wasser sieht wirklich Top aus  

Wenn ich die eisschollen so sehe dann sehe ich schwarz das unser Gewässer in 1-2 Wochen noch offen ist  sind zwar noch recht dünn aber bei den Temperaturen wird es wohl nur schlimmer werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja das geht dann schonmal ganz schnell bei den kleinen Ringen. Hauptsache du hattest einen schönen Tag. Und das Wetter und Wasser sieht wirklich Top aus
> 
> Wenn ich die eisschollen so sehe dann sehe ich schwarz das unser Gewässer in 1-2 Wochen noch offen ist  sind zwar noch recht dünn aber bei den Temperaturen wird es wohl nur schlimmer werden



Ich hatte ja auch nur Glück das dort die Schiffe auf der Elbe das Wasser aus dem Hafen gezogen haben und dort scheinbar das Eis nicht richtig greifen konnte, sonst hätte ich so gut wie keinen Platz zum Fischen gehabt.

Wenn das noch ein klein wenig Kälter wird ist dort jedenfalls alles dicht. Wie auch immer, ich werde die Taktik anpassen und morgen sowohl Methode als auch Futter wechseln und recht mittig fischen, wenn möglich.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade, das es nicht so war, wie erhofft!!! 

Für Morgen schon mal alles Gute!!!

Mit Eis ist "meine" Weser zwar nicht "gesegnet"! Ist ja auch genug Salz drinn!!!

Den Fischis zumindest scheint es zu kalt geworden zu sein!!! 

Heute die selbe Nummer wie gestern!!! Nicht einen Biss! Konnte zwar nur 2h heute, aber das Wasser war so tot wie nur was!!!

Werde jetzt wohl erstmal eine kleine Pause machen, bis die Nächte wieder frostfrei sind und dann im normalen Rahmen ans Frühjahrsangeln gehen!!!

Am Vereinsteich geht leider auch nichts mehr, Eis!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Angelfenster hat sich geschlossen - der Meister der Erlaubnisverlängerung ist ausgefallen, ständig kommt uns was dazwischen - es ist die Hölle. *DIE HÖLLE!*

@chris: sagte nicht der weise Feederspezi vom 16er Haken mal, das Spitzen Verbrauchsgüter sind?  schade dass du geschneidert hast, bei der Witterung ist die Elbe vielleicht eher was?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Schade, das es nicht so war, wie erhofft!!!
> 
> Für Morgen schon mal alles Gute!!!
> 
> Mit Eis ist "meine" Weser zwar nicht "gesegnet"! Ist ja auch genug Salz drinn!!!
> 
> Den Fischis zumindest scheint es zu kalt geworden zu sein!!!
> 
> Heute die selbe Nummer wie gestern!!! Nicht einen Biss! Konnte zwar nur 2h heute, aber das Wasser war so tot wie nur was!!!
> 
> Werde jetzt wohl erstmal eine kleine Pause machen, bis die Nächte wieder frostfrei sind und dann im normalen Rahmen ans Frühjahrsangeln gehen!!!
> 
> Am Vereinsteich geht leider auch nichts mehr, Eis!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Wir dürfen aber auch nicht vergessen, das wir momentan unter Extrembedingungen fischen, das ist nicht mehr mit dem 0185 Angeltag zu vergleichen. Wenn ich den Tag nochmal durchgehe und sehe, was ich eigtl. alles falsch gemacht habe, muss ich mich am Ende auch nicht wundern, das Nichts ging. Eis hin oder her, meine Futterbälle hatten ne Streuwirkung wie Anglerboardmods. Meine Platzwahl zu beginn war sehr schlecht. Meine Taktik war ********.

Heute hatten nicht die Fische schuld, sondern in erste Linie ich selbst.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einzige sinnige Platz ist flacher als der Rest und dort wenden die Boote munter, kein Fisch zu sehen, kein Futterplatz anlegbar.


jo, das ist meist das problem bei minusgraden/eis, an die besten plätze kommst du nicht ran und kippen vergessen ist natürlich extrem bitter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @chris: sagte nicht der weise Feederspezi vom 16er Haken mal, das Spitzen Verbrauchsgüter sind?  schade dass du geschneidert hast, bei der Witterung ist die Elbe vielleicht eher was?



Verbrauchsgüter Ja, Ersatz momentan zur Verfügung, Nein. Der Verlust der Spitze wäre kein Drama, wenn es nicht die letzte 0,5oz 3,4mm gewesen wäre.

Der Hafen ist tiefer als die Elbe. Bis auf einige tiefe Buhnen, die bei uns weniger sind, ist der Spot jetzt Klasse. Aber zwischenweg teils -5 Grad, kein Wind, Sonne, das sind soviele Faktoren, die jetzt für mich keinen wirklichen Rückschluss zulassen.

Ich vermute das ich mit meiner eingeschränkten Wurfweite nicht dorthin kam, wo das Futter hin musste. Ich meine, ich hätte schon 30m packen können, aber ohne Futterschleuder bringts dann nichts. Feedern mit Window-Korb auf Hafenmitte wäre heute die Lösung gewesen, da bin ich mir sehr, sehr sicher.

War mein erster Ansitz im Hafen im Winter überhaupt, so kann ich auch nicht abschätzen, ob Hanf funktioniert. Morgen werden die Details angepasst und dann bin ich wieder ein Stück schlauer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jo, das ist meist das problem bei minusgraden/eis, an die besten plätze kommst du nicht ran und kippen vergessen ist natürlich extrem bitter.



Ich bin fast durchgedreht. Ich hatte nicht im Ansatz damit gerechnet das der Hafen an den Rändern komplett dicht ist. Es gab zwar immer wieder kleine freie Lücken, da konntest du aber wiederum nicht sitzen. 

Zwischen den Booten hätte was gehen können, dort wurde teils warmes Wasser eingeleitet, davor standen aber auch 1000 Touris und ich hatte keine Lust dort auf der Treppe zu sitzen, wenn der Kahn loslegt. Danach wäre ich nämlich hinterher geschwommen.

Auf dem Bild sieht man gegenüber wie die Ränder am Hafen aussahen und das geht ums ganze Areal so quasi rum.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke FF, für die Bilder und die Darstellung Deines Martyriums. Überhaupt find ichs sehr hart, aber auch inspirierend das Du Dich unter den Bedingungen ans Wasser traust- Ebenso wie die anderen, die der Kälte trotzen. Bin gespannt auf morgen,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Schade, das es nicht so war, wie erhofft!!!
> 
> Für Morgen schon mal alles Gute!!!
> 
> Mit Eis ist "meine" Weser zwar nicht "gesegnet"! Ist ja auch genug Salz drinn!!!
> 
> Den Fischis zumindest scheint es zu kalt geworden zu sein!!!
> 
> Heute die selbe Nummer wie gestern!!! Nicht einen Biss! Konnte zwar nur 2h heute, aber das Wasser war so tot wie nur was!!!
> 
> Werde jetzt wohl erstmal eine kleine Pause machen, bis die Nächte wieder frostfrei sind und dann im normalen Rahmen ans Frühjahrsangeln gehen!!!
> 
> Am Vereinsteich geht leider auch nichts mehr, Eis!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




Hi Mario, 
ja, Pause machen klingt logisch. Bei uns soll es ab Sonntag langsam „wärmer” werden, also relativ gesehen. Mal sehen, wie dann die Eislage ist.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin fast durchgedreht. Ich hatte nicht im Ansatz damit gerechnet das der Hafen an den Rändern komplett dicht ist. Es gab zwar immer wieder kleine freie Lücken, da konntest du aber wiederum nicht sitzen.
> 
> Zwischen den Booten hätte was gehen können, dort wurde teils warmes Wasser eingeleitet, davor standen aber auch 1000 Touris und ich hatte keine Lust dort auf der Treppe zu sitzen, wenn der Kahn loslegt. Danach wäre ich nämlich hinterher geschwommen.
> 
> Auf dem Bild sieht man gegenüber wie die Ränder am Hafen aussahen und das geht ums ganze Areal so quasi rum.
> 
> ...



Schade, ich hoffe, Du hast den Angeltrip als ganzes nicht bereut. Angeln im Winter ist schon etwas speziell. Hut ab vor den Quappen-Spezis und den Eisanglern, die der Kälte trotzen.
Länger als etwas über 2 Stunden halt ich es derzeit nicht am Wasser aus, jedenfalls nicht ohne Sonne.

Nur als Idee: falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, probier es ruhig bis etwas nach der Dämmerung, falls „bei Licht” nichts beißen sollte. Gerne in Ufernähe. Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch bei vollem Tageslicht etwas auf der „nahen Bahn” vorfüttern, falls das nicht von der Strömung (natürlich oder durch Schraubenwasser) weggespült wird.
Habs ja in früheren Beiträgen hier erwähnt, die Bisse kamen bei meinen letzten Ansitzen immer sehr spät und dann war aber richtig Betrieb an der Angelstelle und auch generell viel Fischaktivität zu beobachten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So richtig loslassen tut mich das Desaster von gestern nicht, dafür bin ich viel zu akribisch. Ich glaube fast, das ich gestern so schlecht geangelt habe wie lange Zeit nicht mehr. #c#t

Festgelegt habe ich mich für Heute aufs Feedern, ich denke Distanz, größere Tiefe, die Fahrrinne und mehr Variabilität werden zumindest das Gefühl stärken überhaupt einen Fisch fangen zu können. Das Lockfutter ist wieder so ein Knackpunkt, zum einen sind meine Aromen im Schrank vom letzten Jahr schon arg alt (teilweise 2 Jahre), zum anderen ist ja die Frage offen was ziehen könnte. Einige Pulverchen sind noch vorhanden, davon wird wohl eines in den Mix kommen und dann frisch am Wasser nochmals ins Futter eingearbeitet werden.

Dezente Futterkorbformen (Window Feeder), zwei Ruten in 2,7m und 3,0m werden mich begleiten. Schade drum, beide haben keine Spitzen unter 1,0 Unzen, das wäre mir weitaus lieber gewesen. Da muss ich zwingend nachbessern.

Ich wollte eigentlich etwas Weizen zum Angeln nutzen, der ist aber im Eimer festgefroren, also greife ich nochmals zu Pinkies und Wurmstück. Definitiv aber werde ich heute mit 2 Futterplätzen mit Abstand zueinander arbeiten. Diesem Hafen MUSS ein Fisch zu entlocken sein, ich bin einfach auf der falschen Spur gewesen, denke aber jetzt die richtige Fährte aufgenommen zu haben! #6


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Fantastic Fishing: Hut ab, mir würde es nicht in den Sinn kommen, bei diesen Temperaturen zum Friedfischangeln loszuziehen. Bei Minusgraden geh ich schon alleine wegen den zufrierenden Ringen nicht mal mit dem Gummifisch los. Höchstens ein Zanderansitz. Oder Eisangeln auf Hecht und Zander, aber da kann das Wetter für mich sein wie es will, das ist immer geil!
 Um noch ein wenig Input zu geben: Bei meinen wenigen Versuchen auf Friedfisch im Winter hat sich bei mir die Zugabe von Zimt (aus dem Billigmarkt) bewährt, sowohl Geruch als auch Farbe...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> @ Fantastic Fishing: Hut ab, mir würde es nicht in den Sinn kommen, bei diesen Temperaturen zum Friedfischangeln loszuziehen. Bei Minusgraden geh ich schon alleine wegen den zufrierenden Ringen nicht mal mit dem Gummifisch los. Höchstens ein Zanderansitz. Oder Eisangeln auf Hecht und Zander, aber da kann das Wetter für mich sein wie es will, das ist immer geil!
> Um noch ein wenig Input zu geben: Bei meinen wenigen Versuchen auf Friedfisch im Winter hat sich bei mir die Zugabe von Zimt (aus dem Billigmarkt) bewährt, sowohl Geruch als auch Farbe...



Ich möchte es auch nur als Erfahrungswert verbuchen. Es ist wirklich schön, ich muss aber auch klar kommunizieren, das ich mich auf den Winter immer nach Bundeswehrmanier vorbereite. Ich Heize nicht, bleibe in der Wohnung leicht Bekleidet und halte so natürlich sehr lang am Wasser durch, weil ich einfach abgehärtet bin. Andernfalls wäre ich da nach einer Stunde abgehauen, diese Männlichkeit besitze ich sonst nicht! |uhoh::vik:

Mit den Feederspitzen ist tatsächlich ein Spiel auf Zeit und ich weiß nicht, wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann. Es liegt ja eindeutig an der Schnur, die kleine Eiskristalle bündelt, also müsste ich diese Präparieren. Ich habe aber keine Erfahrungen, wie sich das Gestaltet.

Mit einer teuren Spinnrute würde ich das jedenfalls nicht mehr machen wollen, obgleich dort durch höhere Frequenz beim Werfen wohl mehr Spielraum bleibt, das dürfte sich aber bei noch kälteren Temperaturen ändern. 

Angesehen haben mich die Leute aber definitiv wie ein Alien. :vik:


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Glyzerin, Vaseline, Sprühsilikon, Silikonfett Graphit bieten sich an.

Spinnfischer nutzen dies manchmal damit die Spitze...Schnur nicht einfriert.

Ich habe damit keine Erfahrung.

(Ich hangel nicht um diese Zeit, die Fischebrauchen auch mal Ruhe... lol...nein, scherz.....ich bin warmduscher)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Glyzerin, Vaseline, Sprühsilikon, Silikonfett Graphit bieten sich an.
> 
> Spinnfischer nutzen dies manchmal damit die Spitze...Schnur nicht einfriert.
> 
> Ich habe damit keine Erfahrung.
> 
> (Ich hangel nicht um diese Zeit, die Fischebrauchen auch mal Ruhe... lol...nein, scherz.....ich bin warmduscher)



Schwimmt die Schnur dann? Aber vorstellen kann ich mir, das es hilfreich ist. Danke für den Tipp! Warmduscher sind wir ja alle. :vik:


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *Schwimmt die Schnur dann?* Aber vorstellen kann ich mir, das es hilfreich ist. Danke für den Tipp! Warmduscher sind wir ja alle. :vik:



Geh mal davon aus. 
Aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Sehe aber sonst keine Chance, dass Dir die Ringe nicht zufrieren...bzw. die schnur anfriert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zur Musik "Eye Of the Tiger" wird das Futter hergerichtet. |rolleyes|supergri|


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und daß Du von Brüchen jedweder Art verschont bleiben mögest.


PS: Danke für den ausführlichen und aussagekräftig illustrierten Bericht gestern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und daß Du von Brüchen jedweder Art verschont bleiben mögest.
> 
> 
> PS: Danke für den ausführlichen und aussagekräftig illustrierten Bericht gestern.



Verdammt, jetzt wo du schreibst, ich wollte dir doch noch Antworten. Mache ich nachher.

Heute habe ich 10 Spitzen dabei, alle zu stark, aber ich kann durchladen. Wünscht mir Glück, denn das brauche ich. Petri und bis nachher. |wavey:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viel Glück!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zieh was aus und erhelle unsere tristen Existenzen mit einem Bericht! (Danke btw für den gestrigen auch wenn er Fischarm war)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viel Erfolg auch von mir! 

Die Sonne scheint, ich hab Zeit - aber wirklich motivieren kann ich mich nicht, mir reicht schon der Weg zum Bahnhof. Bin halt auch Warmducher 

Kennt ihr die Geschichte von Frederik, der Feldmaus? So fühle ich mich diese Woche ein wenig - ihr sammelt die Sonnenstrahlen, die Farben und die Wörter und ich mache die Augen zu und genieße eure Berichte.


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zieh was aus und erhelle unsere tristen Existenzen mit einem Bericht!



Da bin ich ja mal auf die Bilder zum Bericht gespannt :c


----------



## ossi67

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallöchen FF
Versuche es mal mit ein kleines Sprühflächen mit Spülmittel. 
Schnur und Ringe abundzu einsprühen. Könnte das bereisen verringern. 
Vielglück im Winter am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ukel schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal auf die Bilder zum Bericht gespannt :c



Man sieht dann genau wie kalt es ist


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es gibt drei, nein vier Möglichkeiten 
1. FF sitzt immer noch am Hafen und probiert dem Wasser einen fisch zu entreissen 
2. Er ist festgefroren
3. Er hat geschneidert (zwei mal hintereinander? Em leeve net!)
4. Er wurde von ausserirdischen entführt


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt drei, nein vier Möglichkeiten
> 1. FF sitzt immer noch am Hafen und probiert dem Wasser einen fisch zu entreissen
> 2. Er ist festgefroren
> 3. Er hat geschneidert (zwei mal hintereinander? Em leeve net!)
> 4. Er wurde von ausserirdischen entführt



oder Möglichkeit 5:

Er hat DIE Sternstunde seines Lebens beim Angeln erlebt und liegt jetzt immer noch total berauscht davon im Gras


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> oder Möglichkeit 5:
> 
> Er hat DIE Sternstunde seines Lebens beim Angeln erlebt und liegt jetzt immer noch total berauscht davon im Gras



Was bei den Temperaturen bei 2 endet


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man kanns drehen und wenden wie man will, FF. ist überfällig. Ich hoffe nur er sitzt am Bericht. 
 Ansonsten: Die fürchterliche Kälte, die hohen Hoffnungen, akribische Vorbereitungen mit Musik, die Glückwünsche von uns-
 Das ist die klassische Gemengelage auf die sich die Dame Schicksal wie ein Fuchs aufs Hühnchen stürzt.
 Ich erinnere an die großen Polarexpeditionen des 19ten Jahrhunderts.. da fings oft so an...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe einfach mal auf das Beste und freue mich auf den sicherlich bald folgenden Bericht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jenseits aller Spekulationen bin ich direkt nach dem Angeln im Hafen in der Kneipe gelandet, aus wenig Bier wurde viel, aus Fantasic wurde Fanatisch. Irgendwann 02.00Uhr oder so bin ich dann im Bett gelandet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jefeiert oder frustsaufen?|kopfkrat


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jenseits aller Spekulationen bin ich direkt nach dem Angeln im Hafen in der Kneipe gelandet, aus wenig Bier wurde viel, aus Fantasic wurde Fanatisch. Irgendwann 02.00Uhr oder so bin ich dann im Bett gelandet.



Na dann laß es mal schön ruhig angehen, das Wochenende.
Werd heute Abend in meinen virtuellen Lieblingsstammtisch einkehren und mal sehen, was bis dahin an Berichten aufgelaufen ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da sind wir wieder!

Leicht verkatert, noch etwas wirr im Kopf, aber durchaus in der Lage die Buchstabensuppe digital zu verpacken. Schließlich wurde das Lockfutter zur Musik von Eye of the Tiger angemischt. Top motiviert fuhr ich mit Gepäck, einer Idee, 2 anderen Ruten und dem Plan aller Pläne zum Hafen. Die ersten Meter im Areal meiner Träume zeigte gleich jene Stelle vergangenem Tages, welches so unattraktiv war, das ich ich dort abbrach und weiter rückte. Heute sollte es natürlich anders werden, meine Erwartungen an mich waren geprägt von großem Erfolg und dem Glaube eines nassen Keschers in den Weiten voller Wasser und Eis.

Mit jedem weiteren Meter, den ich mich der Stelle aller Hoffnungen näherte, wurde aus positiver Energie ein leichter Würgreiz. So spiegelte sich das Eis in der Sonne. Der Hafen war dicht. Ich fuhr die ganze Strecke ab, keine Chance. Schon stand ich vor selbigem Problem in größerer Ausführung.







Nach einer kurzen Gedankenpause musste ich mich also dem Dämon stellen. Flaches Wasser, Strömung und wenig Erfolgsaussichten. Ich kehrte zurück an den Auslauf. wählte eine Treppe und richtete mich ein. Nach dem Aufbau der Gerätschaft war da wieder dieses eine Hindernis, nämlich jenes der Rutenablage. Steine lassen keinen Einsatz von Banksticks zu, während mein Dreibein zu kurz war. Nach vielen versuchen konnte ich das einigermaßen bewältigen. Das Problem beim Sitzen auf einer Treppe und abfallendem Ufer/Struktur ist der Winkel. Der smarte Feederarm wird bestellt, ich habe die Schnauze davon dezent voll. Später konnte ich dann doch noch einen Bankstick in die Kante einer Fuge prügeln, was mir eindeutig mehr Freude bereitete.











Ich fing mit einem 20g Window Feeder zu loten an, nach der Methode des Sekunden auszählens. Ich fand eine Stelle, die etwas tiefer war, aber auch nur gefühlt um einen halben Meter. Diesen Bereich ließ ich im Schnurclip, fing darauf hin an, mehrere Futterkörbe einzubringen, so ist die Kapazität des Window Feeders ja nicht gerade groß, so muss öfter geworfen werden. 6 Ladungen feinstem Mehles sollten reichen um mir einen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu zaubern. Mit Pinkies und Wurm experimentierte ich über den ganzen Zeitraum, selbst Pulveraromen brachte ich in unterschiedlicher Variation und Menge ein, kein Biss sollte sich zeigen. Vielmehr wurde durch die Strömung nur noch mehr Brandbeschleuniger ins Rennen geschickt.






Ich testete 4 Stunden lang, aber es sollte wie am Tage zuvor bleiben. Eine Mischung aus Zuversicht und einigen Fragezeichen. Wenn ich beim Angeln merke, das ich mich heute auf den Kopf stellen kann, dann teste ich viel. So warf ich mein Lockfutter ins Wasser um zu sehen wie es arbeitet, gefolgt von selbigem im Futterkorb. Hat alles gepasst.






Meine Zielgenauigkeit der Würfe war heute extrem gut, kein einziger Fehlwurf. Lediglich ein, nennen wir es, exotisches Unterfangen endete im Verlust eines Futterkorbes. So wollte ich genau vor ein Ponton werfen, um an der Schattenkante dessen einen Köder anzubieten. Da ich nicht auf das Poton mit Boot daneben zielen wollen, um einzuklippen, wollte ich etwas daneben werfen, um die Länge passend zu machen. Dem Kapitän wollte ich kein neues Fenster spendieren, daher war ich vorsichtig.  Natürlich warf ich ins Eis, der Window Feeder krachte durch und nichts war mehr zu retten. Ich nahm es mit Humor, auch wenn mich der Schnurrest und der Verlust ungleich ärgern.

Als dann meine ganzen Freunde am Wasser ankamen, um mich zu verschaukeln, war das Angeln in Gänze beendet und das Bier trinken eingeläutet. Aber einige Infos konnte ich doch noch entlocken, welche aus 2 Pleiten möglicherweise einen Fangtag machen könnten. Ich gebe jedenfalls nicht auf. Steigendes Wasser, Kälte oder sonstiges. Herausforderungen sind süßer als Zucker und das Bier gestern war eindeutig zu herb. Ich gehe jetzt wieder schlafen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jenseits aller Spekulationen bin ich direkt nach dem Angeln im Hafen in der Kneipe gelandet, aus wenig Bier wurde viel, aus Fantasic wurde Fanatisch. Irgendwann 02.00Uhr oder so bin ich dann im Bett gelandet.



So ist das also, wenn wir mit dir trinken wollen trinkst du keinen Alkohol, aber in irgendwelchen Kaschemmen startest du nen Biersprint


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> So ist das also, wenn wir mit dir trinken wollen trinkst du keinen Alkohol, aber in irgendwelchen Kaschemmen startest du nen Biersprint



Ich würde auch mit euch trinken, aber mir liegt das Saufgelage und der Tag danach einfach nicht. Wir haben gestern durch die ganze Kneipe gebrüllt, Karten gespielt, den Spielautomaten gefüllt,das war auch ein Flashback in vergangene Tage. Es war toll, selbst dort wollte ich am Spielautomaten mit der Angel drauf abgebildet daddeln.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jenseits aller Spekulationen bin ich direkt nach dem Angeln im Hafen in der Kneipe gelandet, aus wenig Bier wurde viel, aus Fantasic wurde Fanatisch. Irgendwann 02.00Uhr oder so bin ich dann im Bett gelandet.



Dann lag ich ja auch garnicht soo falsch... :m

Schöner Bericht, auch wenn diesmal kein Fisch drin vorkommt.  Die Bedingungen waren aber auch alles andere als dankbar...ich wäre mit Sicherheit sofort wieder umgekehrt, statt mich der Herausforderung zu stellen. Die nächsten Tage soll es hier mit den Temperaturen wieder weiter in den Plusberich gehen, vielleicht kommt das Wetter ja auch an der Elbe an und du kannst am nächsten WE auch an die tiefen Spots werfen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann lag ich ja auch garnicht soo falsch... :m
> 
> Schöner Bericht, auch wenn diesmal kein Fisch drin vorkommt.  Die Bedingungen waren aber auch alles andere als dankbar...ich wäre mit Sicherheit sofort wieder umgekehrt, statt mich der Herausforderung zu stellen. Die nächsten Tage soll es hier mit den Temperaturen wieder weiter in den Plusberich gehen, vielleicht kommt das Wetter ja auch an der Elbe an und du kannst am nächsten WE auch an die tiefen Spots werfen...



Ich saß lediglich eine Treppe falsch. Ich hatte noch ein Gespräch mit einem Angler, der mir erklärte, das im Hafenbecken 2 tiefere Bereiche sind, es quasi eine Insel gibt die an den seiten Tiefer liegt. Dort würden die Fische stehen.

Ich war natürlich sofort feuer und flamme, aber man muss auch sehen, das Strömung drauf steht. Morgen dann! :m


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich saß lediglich eine Treppe falsch. Ich hatte noch ein Gespräch mit einem Angler, der mir erklärte, das im Hafenbecken 2 tiefere Bereiche sind, es quasi eine Insel gibt die an den seiten Tiefer liegt. Dort würden die Fische stehen.
> 
> Ich war natürlich sofort feuer und flamme, aber man muss auch sehen, das Strömung drauf steht. Morgen dann! :m



Na wenn das so ist, dann wollen wir morgen Fisch sehen...Ausreden gibts dann nicht! :q

Ich komm frühestens Dienstag wieder ans Wasser. Mal sehen, wie hier die Lage dann ist.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder!
> [...]Ich testete 4 Stunden lang, aber es sollte wie am Tage zuvor bleiben. Eine Mischung aus Zuversicht und einigen Fragezeichen. [...]Ich gebe jedenfalls nicht auf. Steigendes Wasser, Kälte oder sonstiges. [...]Herausforderungen sind süßer als Zucker QUOTE]
> 
> Hi FF, schön das Du überlebt hast und danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Ich kann nur anmahnen, es nicht zu übertreiben, 4h ausharren Tag für Tag sind russisch Roulette für die Abwehrkräfte. Und Wohnung zum abhärten nicht auskühlen lassen... Vermutlich war der Kneipengang mit der vielen Flüssigkeit in der sicher schön warmen Schankstube sogar therapeutisch bzw. die Rettung.
> 
> Zum Fachlichen: Auf einem der Bilder sieht man ja Dein Lockfutter genau, und es ist ziemlich hell. Du bist ja eigentlich (zu Recht, meiner Meinung nach) auch ein Verfechter der Winter-Dunkles Futter-Doktrin. Du wirst also sicher Deine Gründe gehabt haben, helles zu wählen, was steckt dahinter?
> herzlich,
> Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Da sind wir wieder!
> [...]Ich testete 4 Stunden lang, aber es sollte wie am Tage zuvor bleiben. Eine Mischung aus Zuversicht und einigen Fragezeichen. [...]Ich gebe jedenfalls nicht auf. Steigendes Wasser, Kälte oder sonstiges. [...]Herausforderungen sind süßer als Zucker QUOTE]
> 
> Hi FF, schön das Du überlebt hast und danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Ich kann nur anmahnen, es nicht zu übertreiben, 4h ausharren Tag für Tag sind russisch Roulette für die Abwehrkräfte. Und Wohnung zum abhärten nicht auskühlen lassen... Vermutlich war der Kneipengang mit der vielen Flüssigkeit in der sicher schön warmen Schankstube sogar therapeutisch bzw. die Rettung.
> 
> Zum Fachlichen: Auf einem der Bilder sieht man ja Dein Lockfutter genau, und es ist ziemlich hell. Du bist ja eigentlich (zu Recht, meiner Meinung nach) auch ein Verfechter der Winter-Dunkles Futter-Doktrin. Du wirst also sicher Deine Gründe gehabt haben, helles zu wählen, was steckt dahinter?
> herzlich,
> Minimax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am ersten Tag war das Futter dunkel, am zweiten Tag wollte ich sehen, ob ein auffälligeres Futter eine Wirkung erzeugen könnte. Das Bild täuscht aber auch. Ich habe es genau vor meinen Füßen, im glasklaren, 20cm tiefem Wasser geschossen. Der Hafen an sich ist trüber als trüb, dem kleinen Fluss her schon geschuldet.
> 
> Ob der Fisch in 6m tiefen Wasser den Kontrast noch wahrnimmt? Ich bin da Zwiegespalten.
> 
> Futter Tag 1
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Überlege gerade spontan fürs nächste Wochenende von Freitag bis Montag nach Holland zu fahren. Um die 150 €  mit 4 Personen Haus direkt am Wasser. Friedfischbestand sehr gut. Muss mal da anrufen und nachfragen ob zugefroren oder nicht

Sehr sehr schöne Bilder FF auch wenn bisher kein Fisch dabei war bin ich neidisch. Das jucken in den Fingern ist groß, Die Möglichkeit hier zu angeln momentan sehr gering ohne weitere Strecken zu fahren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Überlege gerade spontan fürs nächste Wochenende von Freitag bis Montag nach Holland zu fahren. Um die 150 €  mit 4 Personen Haus direkt am Wasser. Friedfischbestand sehr gut. Muss mal da anrufen und nachfragen ob zugefroren oder nicht
> 
> Sehr sehr schöne Bilder FF auch wenn bisher kein Fisch dabei war bin ich neidisch. Das jucken in den Fingern ist groß, Die Möglichkeit hier zu angeln momentan sehr gering ohne weitere Strecken zu fahren



Mich macht es einfach nur fertig, aber ich bin so dufte, das ich an Lösungen arbeite, die vieles ändern könnten. Ein Punkt davon wird sein, möglicherweise mit Droptshot an der Stippe über den Steinpackungen zwischen den Booten zu fischen. Die andere Variante wäre das Pickern im tieferen (neu entdeckten) Bereich.

Das Hafenbecken ist definitiv aber schwerer als erwartet. Ich hab mich auch zu sehr aus dem Fenster gelehnt, weil es im Sommer ein Heimspiel ist, im Winter aber alleine durch äußere Einflüsse ne fiese Nummer wird. Gerade im Hinblick den Gewässerboden. Dieses Jahr mache ich mal Bilder vom Niedrigstand, dann wirkt das alles wie eine gleiche Fläche, aber es scheint doch so kleine Gumpen und Lücken zu geben, die genutzt werden müssen, welche sich wiederum aber im Winter bei hohem Wasser so leicht gar nicht finden lassen.

Eines steht aber fest, der Hafen wird fallen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Good news everyone - kann morgen der fulle meine Aufwartung machen. Centrepin und Float habe ich gerade einander vorgestellt, Loaferposen sind zusammengesucht  (als Bonus kommt eine Cralusso Bolo Lutscher High Tech Pose mit), Weißbrot, Frühstücksfleisch und Mais sind gekauft, jetzt drängen sich einige Fragen auf:

@Minimax: wie machst du das Frühstücksfleisch im Ofen angelfertig?

@geomas: Ich hatte vor zwei drei Scheiben des Brotes in einen Gefrierbeutel zu geben, im Kühlschrank zwischen zu lagern und morgen kurz (!) mit Beutel in die Mikrowelle zu geben damit es möglichst zäh wird. Als Punch dient ein auseinandergebauter Kugelschreiber... Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Der Rest darf sich gerne auch beteiligen. Den Mais habe ich gekauft weil geomas dem Köder  vertraut


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Good news everyone - kann morgen der fulle meine Aufwartung machen. Centrepin und Float habe ich gerade einander vorgestellt, Loaferposen sind zusammengesucht  (als Bonus kommt eine Cralusso Bolo Lutscher High Tech Pose mit), Weißbrot, Frühstücksfleisch und Mais sind gekauft, jetzt drängen sich einige Fragen auf:
> 
> @Minimax: wie machst du das Frühstücksfleisch im Ofen angelfertig?
> 
> @geomas: Ich hatte vor zwei drei Scheiben des Brotes in einen Gefrierbeutel zu geben, im Kühlschrank zwischen zu lagern und morgen kurz (!) mit Beutel in die Mikrowelle zu geben damit es möglichst zäh wird. Als Punch dient ein auseinandergebauter Kugelschreiber... Verbesserungsvorschläge?
> 
> 
> Der Rest darf sich gerne auch beteiligen. Den Mais habe ich gekauft weil geomas dem Köder  vertraut



Bei uns gibts gerade nen heftigen Wetterwechsel, ich hätte Angst vor großen Ködern. Ansonsten viel Spaß am/im Fluss. Möge die Macht mit dir sein!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Maden und Pinkies fassen reicht die Zeit nicht mehr also muss ich nehmen was der Supermarkt hergibt... ich hoffe auf vom hochwasser erschöpfte hungrige Döbels


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum Maden und Pinkies fassen reicht die Zeit nicht mehr also muss ich nehmen was der Supermarkt hergibt... ich hoffe auf vom hochwasser erschöpfte hungrige Döbels



Jut, ganz anderer Zielfisch auf den ich aus war. Grüne Erbsen Bro, mein Tipp. Supermarkt hat noch 40 Minuten offen. |bla::q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax: wie machst du das Frühstücksfleisch im Ofen angelfertig?


 Freut mich, das Du endlich ans Wasser kannst!

 Ich breite das gewürfelte Frühstücksfleisch auf ein diick mit Küchenpapier ausgelegtes Blech aus und lass es im Auftauprgramm (50grad oder so) trocknen, dass die Oberfläche ein bisschen(!) dunkler und fester wird. Zu lange, und die Würfel lassen sich nicht mehr gut zu Bällchen pappen. Zwischendurch mal bissl umschichten, tupfen oder ggf Papier wechseln.
 ist aber ne ziemliche Ölerei, riecht auch etwas (durchaus appetitlich).
 Bei den niedrigen Temperaturen im Moment brauchts das aber garnicht, da dürften die Würfel recht fest bleiben. Ich sicher die Würfel am Haken gegen Abfliegen mit ner einzelnen Made- da Du grad keine da hast, vllt. wärn Maiskorn geeignet?
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eingelegte Gurke in kleine Stücke geschnitten. Vielleicht nicht für den Zielfisch aber Brassen scheinen es zu mögen. Vielleicht mal einen versuch bei dir Wert.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Respekt der Herr[emoji106]

Ein lesenswerter Bericht mit Stimmungsvollen Bildern.

Schneidern mit Niveau

@Kochtopf
Als Madenersatz bietet sich auch Reis an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Respekt der Herr[emoji106]
> 
> Ein lesenswerter Bericht mit Stimmungsvollen Bildern.
> 
> Schneidern mit Niveau
> 
> @Kochtopf
> Als Madenersatz bietet sich auch Reis an.



Das Futter Unterwasser zu schießen war supi. Danach gabs tausend Nadelstiche in der Hand. :m Danke fürs Feedback!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Danke für den reich illustrierten Bericht. Bin schon sehr auf Deine Lösung des Problems gespannt.

@ Kochtopf: auf jeden Fall zunächst ein Petri heil vorab. 
Ne Mikrowelle hab ich nicht und kann deshalb den häufig empfohlenen Trick zum „Brotzähmachen” nicht beurteilen. Bei mir hat relativ frisches Weizenbrot (Weißbrot, kein Toastbrot) ganz gut funktioniert, auch nach mehrfachem Einfrieren und Auftauen.
Die „Punches” würd ich nicht zu klein machen. Bist ja kein Stipper, oder? ;-)
Hab auch mit zwei ausgestanzten Brotscheiben experimentiert. Mußt einfach mal probieren, was am besten am Haken hält.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Mais: meine letzten mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Ansitze hab ich ja mit Breadpunch als Hakenköder und „Liquidized Bread” als Futter bestritten.
Aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit Beißverhalten der Fischis vermute ich, daß fast jeder Köder fängt, wenn man ihn nur zur rechten Zeit anbietet.

Meine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich beziehen sich aber auch nur auf diesen Winter und auf zwei Gewässer in meiner Nähe.

Billiger Dosenmais war für mich der Köder des Jahres 2017. Vielleicht hätte ich mit Riesen-Spezial-Angelmais besser gefangen oder mit Teig/Pellets... , aber ein gewisses Grundvertrauen hab ich in diesen Hakenköder.
Daß er billig ist, zudem ohne jede Pflege lange zu lagern ist und damit praktisch permanent verfügbar ist, macht ihn in meinen Augen nicht weniger reizvoll ;-)


PS: habe gerade ein Päckchen mit Angelliteratur geöffnet und stieß beim schnellen Durchblättern in „The Master Angler” einen Hinweis auf Mais als guten Döbel-Winterköder.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: habe gerade ein Päckchen mit Angelliteratur geöffnet



 Du hast Biss! Sprich...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast Biss! Sprich...



Vor zwei Tagen kam Vincent Kluwe-Yorck ins Haus (Fische fangen - mit dem Bodenblei). Ist mein erstes Buch von ihm. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Und heute kamen „Fred Foster's Swing Tipping” (and other modern techniques - aus der „Modern Angling Series”, 1976), von John Bailey „The Master Angler” (Coarse Fishing Season by Season”) und „Tales from the River Bank” (Begleitbuch zur BBC-Serie) sowie „How to Fish” von Chris Yates” hinzu.

Tricast hat mir ja die „Angel Praxis” Sammelordner ans Herz gelegt, da bin ich dran, aber noch nicht aktiv geworden.

Ich muß mal sehen, was ich noch an alten DDR-Angelbüchern habe und gegebenenfalls aufstocken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oohh, das ist ja ne tolle Kollektion. Ich sehe behagliche Lesestunden voraus. Die Kluwe Yorck Bücher mag ich sehr. Überhaupt verlegt Müller Rüschlikon eigentlich nur gute Sachen. Ich meine, geheime Montagetips etc. werden wir in der alten Literatur kaum finden, aber es macht Spass sich in die Zusammenhänge zu vertiefen und vor allem die Stimmung aufzunehmen. Ich muss gestehen: Ich habe noch kein Buch von Yates (er sei gepriesen), und das ist unverzeihlich, ich bin ganz neidisch...
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oohh, das ist ja ne tolle Kollektion. Ich sehe behagliche Lesestunden voraus. Die Kluwe Yorck Bücher mag ich sehr. Überhaupt verlegt Müller Rüschlikon eigentlich nur gute Sachen. Ich meine, geheime Montagetips etc. werden wir in der alten Literatur kaum finden, aber es macht Spass sich in die Zusammenhänge zu vertiefen und vor allem die Stimmung aufzunehmen. Ich muss gestehen: Ich habe noch kein Buch von Yates (er sei gepriesen), und das ist unverzeihlich, ich bin ganz neidisch...
> hg
> Minimax



„Kollektion” ist heftigst übertrieben ;-)

Ich habe bislang kaum Angel-Literatur. Und werd wohl auch keine Angel-Bibliothek aufbauen, aber ein paar Zeiske-Klassiker müssen sein (hey, gibt ja auch von ihm „Modernes Grundangeln”) und ein paar englische Werke sollen vielleicht auch noch dazukommen.

Du hast neulich John Wilson als Autor erwähnt, hättest Du einen konkreten Buch-Tipp in Sachen „Coarse-Fishing”? 
Gerne auch von anderen Autoren. Peter Stone ist ja bekannt, hab von ihm leider nichts günstiges zum Reinschnuppern gefunden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> „Kollektion” ist heftigst übertrieben ;-)
> 
> Ich habe bislang kaum Angel-Literatur. Und werd wohl auch keine Angel-Bibliothek aufbauen, aber ein paar Zeiske-Klassiker müssen sein (hey, gibt ja auch von ihm „Modernes Grundangeln”) und ein paar englische Werke sollen vielleicht auch noch dazukommen.
> 
> Du hast neulich John Wilson als Autor erwähnt, hättest Du einen konkreten Buch-Tipp in Sachen „Coarse-Fishing”?
> Gerne auch von anderen Autoren. Peter Stone ist ja bekannt, hab von ihm leider nichts günstiges zum Reinschnuppern gefunden.



Also, meine Sammelpolitik als Angelbibliophiler ist es ja, alles unter 3 Euro bedingunslos zu bestellen, und dann und wann einfach nen Dan Brown oder Tom Clancy dafür vor die Tür zu stellen.. Und ne Bibliothek zu einem Thema hat jeder, der nicht mehr alle Titel sofort aufsagen kann. Wir reden ja nicht von Vincent-Price-mäßigen, wendeltreppenbewerten Landhaushallen mit Kamin und Geheimtür.
 Ein Wirklich lesenswertes und auch heute noch fachlichen Gewinn bringendes *John Wilson* Buch ist: "John Wilsons Coarse Fishing Method Manual" 
 Und- ich wird nicht müde es zu erwähnen, da bin ich wie Thomas- Unbedingt sollte jeder Angler besitzen: *Bernard Venables*, Angeln als edle Kunst"  Wer noch überzeugt werden muss, soll den Autor bei outube suchen,

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, meine Sammelpolitik als Angelbibliophiler ist es ja, alles unter 3 Euro bedingunslos zu bestellen, und dann und wann einfach nen Dan Brown oder Tom Clancy dafür vor die Tür zu stellen.. Und ne Bibliothek zu einem Thema hat jeder, der nicht mehr alle Titel sofort aufsagen kann. Wir reden ja nicht von Vincent-Price-mäßigen, wendeltreppenbewerten Landhaushallen mit Kamin und Geheimtür.
> Ein Wirklich lesenswertes und auch heute noch fachlichen Gewinn bringendes *John Wilson* Buch ist: "John Wilsons Coarse Fishing Method Manual"
> Und- ich wird nicht müde es zu erwähnen, da bin ich wie Thomas- Unbedingt sollte jeder Angler besitzen: *Bernard Venables*, Angeln als edle Kunst"  Wer noch überzeugt werden muss, soll den Autor bei outube suchen,
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Vielen Dank, ist notiert. 

PS: die 4 oben erwähnten englischen Bücher haben zusammen 7,98 Euro gekostet, der Versand war teurer ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: die 4 oben erwähnten englischen Bücher haben zusammen 7,98 Euro gekostet, der Versand war teurer ;-)



Genau das meine ich. Das Gold liegt auf der Strasse, und eh man sichs versieht, braucht man ein zweites Regalfach.
Antiqurische Bücher haebn manchmal Widmungen, Stemepl etc.. immer sehr interessant. Andererseits: manchmal müffeln sie auch...
Herzzereissend fand ich dies, in Armstrong, the Painted Stream(sic!):

Dear Graham,
Wishing you many Happy Hours 
of Fishing
from your "second" love
Lily xxx
March 1994


Rührend, oder? Die Tatsache, dies für 2 € als Makulatur zu finden, ist Mahnung und Lehre zugleich...


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe nur deutsche Angel Literatur, da ich des englischen nicht so mächtig bin.
Ua die werke von vincent York.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin auch immer am Wühlen und schauen nach Büchern, dieses Jahr werde ich mir auch so einige zulegen. Wenn sie daher kommen, wie jene Filme von Paul Cook, umso besser!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Das Gold liegt auf der Strasse, und eh man sichs versieht, braucht man ein zweites Regalfach.
> Antiqurische Bücher haebn manchmal Widmungen, Stemepl etc.. immer sehr interessant. Andererseits: manchmal müffeln sie auch...
> Herzzereissend fand ich dies, in Armstrong, the Painted Stream(sic!):
> 
> Dear Graham,
> Wishing you many Happy Hours
> of Fishing
> from your "second" love
> Lily xxx
> March 1994
> 
> 
> Rührend, oder? Die Tatsache, dies für 2 € als Makulatur zu finden, ist Mahnung und Lehre zugleich...



Das ist es tatsächlich. Besorgt ihr euch eure angelliteratur über Amazon oder gibt es noch andere dubiose Geheimtipps. Bei dem großen A habe ich mir seinerzeit für glaube zehn euro eine fast Gesamtausgabe der Walter Moers Comics gekauft, fand das schon gut


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist es tatsächlich. Besorgt ihr euch eure angelliteratur über Amazon oder gibt es noch andere dubiose Geheimtipps. Bei dem großen A habe ich mir seinerzeit für glaube zehn euro eine fast Gesamtausgabe der Walter Moers Comics gekauft, fand das schon gut



Auf Classy Catchers und Stilvoll Fischen werden auch immer wieder Bücher angeboten, vornehmlich aus England.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist es tatsächlich. Besorgt ihr euch eure angelliteratur über Amazon oder gibt es noch andere dubiose Geheimtipps. Bei dem großen A habe ich mir seinerzeit für glaube zehn euro eine fast Gesamtausgabe der Walter Moers Comics gekauft, fand das schon gut



Ich geh über Amazon, und zwar die Alternativangebote ("oder gebraucht ab 0,99 €"), und dann driften um auf weitere interessante Titel zu stossen,

Die Wunderbare Einrichtung ZVAB (Zentrales Verzeichnis Antiquarischer Bücher) versagt bei Angelliteratur etwas, ist aber ansonsten die erste Anlaufstelle für Bibliophile. Eine Suche dort lohnt häufig.
Edit: Andrerseits gibt's auch für uns dort tolle Sache, aber eben nicht für (fast) umsonst:
https://www.zvab.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=14556452819&searchurl=hl%3Don%26pt%3Dart%26sortby%3D20%26kn%3Dd%25F6bel
 (Man beachte die falsch dargestellte Afterflosse!)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast & Minimax: danke! 

Momentan (ist bei mir immer etwas Stimmungssache) interessiert mich in erster Linie das feine Grundangeln und in Buchform aus dem Zeitraum etwa 1970er bis mittlere 90er Jahre. 
Die Angebote bei CC hab ich schon registriert und danke auch für den zvab-link (76 Treffer für coarse fishing sind schon mal vielversprechend).

Den sehr bekannten Riesenhändler mit dem a vorneweg versuch ich normalerweise zu umgehen, aber manchmal kann ich mich dann doch nicht bremsen (ist so bequem).


----------



## Allround-Angler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Andrerseits gibt's auch für uns dort tolle Sache, aber eben nicht für (fast) umsonst:
> https://www.zvab.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=14556452819&searchurl=hl%3Don%26pt%3Dart%26sortby%3D20%26kn%3Dd%25F6bel
> (Man beachte die falsch dargestellte Afterflosse!)



Das Bild hat mit einem Döbel (Leuciscus cephalus) aber auch so rein gar nichts zu tun, da ist nicht nur die Afterflosse falsch.
Da fallen mir ganz uralte Tierbücher ein, wo die Zeichner vom Hörensagen Löwen, Elefanten etc. mit viel "künstlerischer Freiheit" gemalt haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Brot ist liquidiert (kanten extra), Frühstücksfleisch wurde der minimaxschen Behandlungsweise unterzogen und der Mais steht bereit. Jetzt nochmal flugs mit unserem Cerberus Gassi gehen und dann ab ans wasser, die Döbel zanken


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brot ist liquidiert (kanten extra), Frühstücksfleisch wurde der minimaxschen Behandlungsweise unterzogen und der Mais steht bereit. Jetzt nochmal flugs mit unserem Cerberus Gassi gehen und dann ab ans wasser, die Döbel zanken



Petri Heil!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brot ist liquidiert (kanten extra), Frühstücksfleisch wurde der minimaxschen Behandlungsweise unterzogen und der Mais steht bereit. Jetzt nochmal flugs mit unserem Cerberus Gassi gehen und dann ab ans wasser, die Döbel zanken



Dann mal Petri Heil #6


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe das Sammelpaket über alle Angel-Praxis Ordner für 60 Euro von booklooker.de (Online-Antiquariat) gekriegt. Da brauche ich jetzt ein paar Monate, das alles durchzulesen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

*Mit dem Imperator am Fluss*

_Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert._- Col. Hannibal Smith

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Nackttanzes,
Heute habe ich es *endlich* ans Wasser geschafft. Wer nun denkt dass ich mich mit der großkotzigen Überschrift gemeint haben sollte wird eines besseren belehrt, denn mich begleitete Erstmals die Cyprinus Emperor, ihres Zeichens eine Centrepinrolle, welche mir Boardie Minimax liebenswürdigerweise für erste Gehversuche geliehen hat. 

Ich muss gestehen, meine sonst genutzte Stationärrolle im Kofferraum in Reserve gehalten zu haben; zu groß war die Angst mit der Centrepin zu versagen und ohne tatsächlich zu angeln den Heimweg antreten zu müssen. Das montieren der Emperor an meiner Shimanski Vengeance ging wie erwartet Problemlos und kurz darauf hatte ich eine einfache Montage  (Stopper-Perle-3gr Loafer-Perle-Stopper-Wirbel) geknüpft und ein 18er Vorfach mit schwarzem 6er Haken angebunden. 
Mit einem Stück Kugelschreiber stach ich Köder aus zähem Toastbrot aus und bestückte damit meinen Haken.





Angefüttert wurde mit kleinen Kugeln aus Liquidized Bread, nach mehreren Wurfversuchen mit der Pin,  welche der Umschreibung "niedlich bis hin zu erbärmlich" gerecht wurden, flog ein Kügelchen LB ufernah in die Fulda und die Pose wurde unter der Rutenspitze in deren Spur gesetzt. Das sah schonmal gut aus, auch wenn die Pose sich beim verzögern gerne quergelegt hat (ich nehme an dass drei Gramm zu ambitioniert leicht waren für die Hochwasserfulda), schon bei der dritten unfallfreien Drift bekam ich einen Biss, den ich mir einbilde bis zum Daumen am Spulenrand gespürt zu haben -
Leider versaubeutelte ich ihn - aber mein Ehrgeiz war geweckt. Heute ginge was, da war ich mir sicher.

Als Alternativköder hatte ich noch Mais und Frühstücksfleisch dabei, das ganz normale Chaos an meiner Angelstelle spricht Bände - selbst Trotten wird zu einem halben Ansitz.




Die Minimaxsche Westenlösung wäre wohl eine Alternative, aber das ewige minimieren der Ausrüstung... man vergisst da doch allzu leicht mal was wesentliches! Lieber benutze ich 3/4 nicht als ein Teil zu vergessen 
Es nieselte und vereinzelte Schneeflocken mischten sich unter die Tropfen, die nahe A7, die über einer Brücke die Fulda kreuzt  rauschte wie ein Wasserfall - da passierte es! Beim ersten Wurf am zweiten Angelplatz - es hängt was! Und nix kleines! Nachdem ich die letzten zwanzig Minuten über Leute die das Angeln mit Centrepinrolle feiern im allgemeinen und Minimax im speziellen gemoppert hatte war ich nun wie elektrisiert. Ein direkter, hitziger Drill begann und nach knapp 40 sekunden sah ich das erste mal den feisten Döbel an die Oberfläche kommen, die Rolle gab Rückmeldung über jede Bewegung des Fisches - mein Daumen und ich hatten dabei einiges zu tun. Doch da passierte das Unglück: der Knauf an dem ich die Rolle bediente ging ab (aufgedreht) und vor Schreck hätte ich beinahe den Fisch verloren jedoch blockierte mein Daumen Geistesgegenwärtig die Spule und gab mir Zeit zum nachgreifen.

Kurz darauf lag der massive Dickkopf endlich in den gummierten Maschen meines Spinnkeschers. Ich landete den Fisch und frohlockte - es war nicht nur ein guter Döbel sondern mein bester, ich hatte kein Maßband dabei aber ich kann behaupten bis dato keinen so großen und so massigen Döbel gesehen zu haben. Für meine Fuldastrecke ist das schon ein richtig guter Fisch. Ich hakte das Tier ab, verzweifelte an meiner Kamera - Wasser auf dem Display ist ne blöde Sache und bekam lediglich ein unscharfes Foto vom Fang hin: 




Länger wollte ich ihn wegen eisigem Wind und so weiter ungern aus dem Wasser lassen, also setzte ich den grätigen Zeitgenossen vorsichtig zurück in sein Reich. 
Ich suchte dann eine halbe Stunde den Griff der Centrepin aber im knöchelhohen konglomerat aus Schlamm und Gras war nichts zu machen - ich kümmer mich um das Ersatzteil!
Ich ging vorher jedoch noch zur nächsten Stelle aber bis auf einem Biss auf Brot den ich nicht verwerten konnte passierte nichts mehr und ich packte in der Dämmerung ein, nicht ohne auf dem Rückweg erfolglos die Augen auf der Suche nach dem verlorenen Griff offen zu halten. Als vollendeter Gentleman und Gutmensch zog ich meine verheerten Stiefel vor der Haustüre aus und bugsierte sie in die Badewanne. Bei der Menge Schlamm würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn das verlorene Teil im Profil schlummern würde.





Mein Fazit: 
- ein Drill mit einer Centrepin ist eine Sache höherer Vergnügungsordnung
- Liquidized Bread ist eine Waffe!
- Brot ist einer der schönsten Hakenköder überhaupt
- ein zwei schwerere Loafer würden meiner Posenauswahl gut tun
- ich habe meine Nemesis, die winterliche Fulda bei Hochwasser bezwungen und bin der Methode völlig verfallen.
Wenn ich jetzt noch einen Ersatzgriff für die Cyprinus auftreiben kann bin ich rundum glücklich.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein ganz, ganz dickes Petri, Herr Kochtopf!!!

Und vielen, vielen Dank für den wunderschönen Fangbericht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gratulation zum erfolgreichem Fischraubzug!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Alex,

ganz wunderbarer Bericht und ebenso wunderbarer Döbel!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schön geschrieben: Mann, Kochtopf, bin von der ersten bis zur letzten Zeile voll mitgegangen! Ein herzliches Petri zu dem Döbel und danke für den tollen Bericht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein ganz herzliches Petri an Dich, Lieber Kochtopf,

und vielen Dank für den spannenden Bericht. Ich freu mich sehr für Dich das Du die Cyprinus gleich so glänzend einweihen konntest und direkt einen Döbel, und dann auch noch so einen stattlichen Vereinsvorsitzenden auf die Schuppen gelegt hast. Falls ich jemals wieder ans Wasser kommen sollte, werde ich wohl auch mal Brot ausprobieren müssen. Den Griff hatte ich übrigens so präpariert, dass er sich beim ersten besseren Fisch lösen musste, um die Spannung für Dich zu erhöhen... 
Ist das schön das Dein Plan funktioniert hat, und durch Deinen Bericht und Deinen Enthusiasmus sehe ich, das auch meiner es tat..
Nochmals ein kräftiges Petri und vielen Dank für den tollen Report,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eine technische Sache muss allerdings noch erwähnt werden: Mit deinem Posengewicht ist eigentlich alles prima- aber Trotting funktioniert nur richtig, wenn die Pose oben und und unten mit zwei Posengummis befestigt ist. Wenn die Pose nur unten durchs Öhr gefädelt ist (dessen Vorhandensein bei den Drennan Loafern irreführend ist), kann man nicht mehr verzögern, da die Pose ansonsten "umklappt" bzw. untergezogen wird. 
Für alle Interessierten: Die ganze Methode und die dazugehörige Ausrüstung wurde m.E. nie komprimierter und wesentlicher als in diesem Video vorgestellt (Die üblichen Verdächtigen kennen es schon, ist aber immer wieder ergötzlich):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubTj0AzmHxA
(Wobei man über die Stabgewichte diskutieren kann, ich mag sie nicht. Wer aber durchaus möchte, sollte dicken Lötdraht statt Nägel verwenden: Man kann auswiegen was z.B. 1cm wiegt, und dann direkt am Wasser je nach Posentragkraft "konfektionieren")


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Loafer-Montage a la Waggler war mir auch schon aufgefallen.

Aber nochmals Danke an Dich, Kochtopf, hab direkt Lust auf eine Runde Trotting bekommen. Das Glück des Tüchtigen ist wohl mehr als nur Redewendung.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Loafer-Montage a la Waggler war mir auch schon aufgefallen.



Ich mache mir in letzter Zeit Gedanken, Straight Waggler mit zwei Posengummis als Stickfloats zu montieren, da mein geliebter Double Rubber Balsa weder von Drennan noch von Middy in Tragkräften über 3bb mehr zu bekommen ist. Echte Sticks find ich für die Pin und meine Gewässer (und natürlich Fähigkeiten|rolleyes) Wurfgewichtsmässig, von den Tragkräften und der Sichtigkeit etwas schwachbrüstig...
(Andrerseits hat keine Pose so schöne Linien und ist so ikonisch wie der Avon- nur manchmal etwas breitschultrig.)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ hier gibts wohl noch 5 Stück von 4bb sowie 1 von 6bb : https://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Drennan-Pose-Double-Rubber-4BB-1-6g--13124.html

Bei Fließwasserposen fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Werd wohl mal die Middy Barbel Trotter oder die „Big Sticks” probieren. Das Flüßchen führt momentan weniger Wasser als ich es bisher live erlebt habe. Mal sehen, ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme.

PS: Hab gerade nochmals „Tales from the Riverbank” in der Hand gehabt und las, daß der Autor speziell im Winter das Nachtfischen auf Rotaugen empfiehlt. Werde evtl. mal die Jenzi „Clip on”-Knicklichter begutachten, nachdem die Stonfo Knicklichthalter bei mir einen gemischten Eindruck hinterlassen haben.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ hier gibts wohl noch 5 Stück von 4bb sowie 1 von 6bb : https://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Drennan-Pose-Double-Rubber-4BB-1-6g--13124.html



 Jetzt nicht mehr, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

 Leider geh ich nur sehr selten, und dann auch nur in der schönen Jahreszeit nachtangeln. Siedlungsnah hab ich Angst vor Bösewichtern, siedlungsfern vor Fabelwesen.
 Meinst Du denn Knicklichthalter für Posen oder für die Rutenspitze? Find ich interessant- Für die Rutenspitze benutz ich diese zum dranclippen aus dem Gespenterschiffleuchtplastik, gibt's in verschiedenen Größen. Und Knicklichtposen.. alle mir bekannten Modelle sind abscheulich (Behr, Grün, Knicki Röhrchen mit Roter Verschlusskappe, manche Angelgeschäfte führen nichts anderes)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
> 
> Leider geh ich nur sehr selten, und dann auch nur in der schönen Jahreszeit nachtangeln. Siedlungsnah hab ich Angst vor Bösewichtern, siedlungsfern vor Fabelwesen.
> Meinst Du denn Knicklichthalter für Posen oder für die Rutenspitze? Find ich interessant- Für die Rutenspitze benutz ich diese zum dranclippen aus dem Gespenterschiffleuchtplastik, gibt's in verschiedenen Größen. Und Knicklichtposen.. alle mir bekannten Modelle sind abscheulich (Behr, Grün, Knicki Röhrchen mit Roter Verschlusskappe, manche Angelgeschäfte führen nichts anderes)



Echtes Nachtangeln hab ich nie praktiziert, meistens nur die Abenddämmerung plus 2 Stunden am Platz verbracht.
Aufgrund der Erfahrung mit dem späten Einsetzen der Fischaktivitäten hab ich mir Gedanken gemacht und das letzte Mal die Schwingspitze mit Knicklicht bestückt (welches mir beim Anhieb entfleuchte).
Momentan will ich erneut die Schwingspitze illuminieren; als Alternative denke ich über Knicklicht-bestückte Bobbins/Hanger nach.
Das Nachtangeln (wie gesagt: Sonnenuntergang plus etwa 2 Stunden) mit Pose hab ich mir für die wärmeren Jahreszeiten vorgemerkt und freu mich schon drauf (vermutlich am Stillwasser).
Knicklichtposen sind ja ein Thema für sich: 99 Prozent der angebotenen Modelle sind mir einfach zu häßlich und andere Modelle verlangen nach Knicklichtern in exotischen Größen (zu noch exotischeren Preisen).

So, mal sehen, ob ich es morgen ans Wasser schaffe und wie die Eislage sich entwickelt (meine Warnow-Angelstelle war heute noch von einer dünnen Eisschicht bedeckt).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Momentan will ich erneut die Schwingspitze illuminieren



 Knicklicht und Schwingspitze hört sich nach einer guten Kombination an. Die Dinger meinte ich: In der richtigen Größe fliegt da nix:
https://www.angelsport.de/knicklichthalter-selbstleuchtend_0084868.html

 oder Klebeband..
 Vor allem: An der Bibberspitze kriegt man sehr schnell die gefürchteten Knicklichthalluzinationen, bei der Schwinge stell ichs mir besser vor.
 Naja, ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg an der Warnow -und mit Deinem schönen Aland neulich, hat sich ja gezeigt, dass das Glück mit den Tüchtigen ist..
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Blumen und den Montage Hinweis! Da der Loafer nur eine Öse unten hatte und ich keine passenden Posengummis besitze bin ich überhaupt nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin anders zu montieren. Das präparieren des Griffs hättest du dir sparen können Minimax, ich war danach so oder so randvoll mit Adrenalin, vergleichbar mit einem amtlichen Karpfendrill, da hätte es das Gimmick nicht gebraucht mich zu überzeugen. Danke für den Link zum Video!
Ich angle familienbedingt in der warmen Jahreszeit fast nur Abends und Nachts; bis auf eine horde besoffener Dorfpennäler am Tag der Zeugnisausgabe habe ich auch nie unangenehme Begegnungen gehabt. Wobei man sagen muss, dass ein schwarzer Schäferhund, selbst wenn er so ein Kamel ist wie unsere und sich zudem für eine Katze hält, auf die meisten Störenfriede deeskalierend wirkt.
Die von Admiral Minimax empfohlenen Knicklichthalter sind super, benutze ich selber an meiner Feeder und tatsächlich fliegt da nix. Zudem passen sie an erstaunlich viele Wagglerantennen in der richtigen Größe und wirken sich kaum auf die Tragkraft der Pose aus


----------



## SkyTwister

*Feedern am Kanal?*

*Guten Morgen euch allen!|wavey:*

Hat hier wer schon mal Erfahrungen mit dem Feedern am Kanal gemacht? Wollte da mal zum Dortmund-Ems-Kanal (bei Münster) und ein paar schöne Plötzen fangen. Ich feeder seit Jahren ausschließlich an der Ems. Jetzt will ich mal was neues Probieren und zum Kanal gehen.|bigeyes

Aber auf was muss ich da achten?|kopfkrat|uhoh:
Wie ist das mit dem Schiffverkehr?
Wie ist das mit der Futter/Köderwahl?
Besser im Hafen oder freier Strecke?

Schon mal danke für die Antworten!#6

*MfG 
Tristan

Perti Heil*


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Knicklicht und Schwingspitze hört sich nach einer guten Kombination an. Die Dinger meinte ich: In der richtigen Größe fliegt da nix:
> https://www.angelsport.de/knicklichthalter-selbstleuchtend_0084868.html
> 
> oder Klebeband..
> Vor allem: An der Bibberspitze kriegt man sehr schnell die gefürchteten Knicklichthalluzinationen, bei der Schwinge stell ichs mir besser vor.
> Naja, ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg an der Warnow -und mit Deinem schönen Aland neulich, hat sich ja gezeigt, dass das Glück mit den Tüchtigen ist..
> hg
> Minimax



Danke, diese Art Knicklichthalter hab ich auch schon entdeckt. Und auch Knicklichter, in denen ein ganz ähnlicher Halter fest eingegossen ist (Jenzi Clip-on).
Muß mal sehen, was der örtliche Angelladen anbietet. Da nehm ich dann Schwingen mit zur Anprobe für einen sicheren Sitz.

Auf Dauer auf Knicklichter zu sehen empfinde ich als sehr anstrengend. Mit Rotlicht an der Stirnlampe auf eine Knicklicht-lose Swingtip zu starren ist allerdings auch nix für meine Augen.

Probleme, Probleme, Probleme ;-)


@ Kochtopf: das Anklemmen der Knicklichthalter an Waggler muß ich mal probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war mal wieder mit meinem Pupsloch Joggen, neben erhöhtem Puls hatte ich auch die Kamera bei und wollte mal einige Bilder schießen. Zu meiner Verwunderungen war das Wasser quasi von jetzt auf gleich verschwunden und der kleine Fluss wieder zu erkennen. Das war vor 4 Tagen noch ganz, ganz anders. Schade, am Teich und See liegt ordentlich Eis drauf. Dennoch, ich kann die kommende Saison kaum erwarten.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

herrlicher Döbel, Kochtopf. Petri Heil.
Plan gemacht und erfolgreich. Toller Fisch.


Ach herrjeh, gibt es viele unterschiedliche Method Körbe. Verwirrt ich bin. Und Futter und Köder und und.
Les mich da mal ein ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> herrlicher Döbel, Kochtopf. Petri Heil.
> Plan gemacht und erfolgreich. Toller Fisch.
> 
> 
> Ach herrjeh, gibt es viele unterschiedliche Method Körbe. Verwirrt ich bin. Und Futter und Köder und und.
> Les mich da mal ein ...



Fall aber bloß nicht auf die industriellen Schwaffelein rein. Method Feedern ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste Angelmethode, die ich kenne. 

Es gibt nur eines, was du unbedingt beachten solltest, kauf dir eine flexible Mould zum befüllen, alles andere ist Schrott!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ach herrjeh, gibt es viele unterschiedliche Method Körbe. Verwirrt ich bin. Und Futter und Köder und und.
> Les mich da mal ein ...



Geduld haben du musst 

Einlesen/Videos schauen ist aber auch [emoji106]

Dann muss ich zum Saisonstart am Kanal weniger erklären 

 Spaß..[emoji6]


@FF
Auf die Push Button Variante von Preston oder Korum lass ich auch nix kommen.

Du fischst ja die Browning MF, ich teste später mal, ob die in eine der Matrix Moulds passen.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Ich habe das Sammelpaket über alle Angel-Praxis Ordner für 60 Euro von booklooker.de (Online-Antiquariat) gekriegt. Da brauche ich jetzt ein paar Monate, das alles durchzulesen...



Wenn ich das schon angepriesen habe wie Sauerbier bin ich doch mal gespannt wie es Dir gefällt. Wenn Du einen ersten Überblick hast würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz

Geomas: Sind Dir schon mal Schwingspitzen mit eingebauten Betalight untergekommen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du fischst ja die Browning MF, ich teste später mal, ob die in eine der Matrix Moulds passen.



Ich fische diese, weil ich mal 25 Päckchen für 10 Euro bekam. Sprich 50 Körbe. Ohne rausknacken der mittleren Rippe sind die Dinger nur mit kleinen Ködern fischbar.

Die Mould die ich nutze ist eine von Askari, wo ich damals mal ein Set gekauft hatte um schwere Feeder zu bekommen. Die Form ist Klasse. Jetzt habe ich noch eine weitere Mould hier mit dem "Push Button".

Ich kann nur so langsam nicht noch mehr Geld ausgeben, will aber noch die Banjo Feeder haben, rund, kleiner, passend fürs Frühjahr. Also Mini-Meths quasi. Nur bei allem was ich vorhabe, muss ich auch so langsam mal Dinge nutzen, die in meinem neuen Angelzimmer liegen. Habe letztens mal durchgesehen und war erstaunt was ich alles besitze. |kopfkrat:q


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Geduld haben du musst
> 
> Einlesen/Videos schauen ist aber auch [emoji106]
> 
> Dann muss ich zum Saisonstart am Kanal weniger erklären
> 
> Spaß..[emoji6]
> 
> ...



Ich sauge auf und lese. 
Dann komm ich in die Lehre


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Imuss ich auch so langsam mal Dinge nutzen, die in meinem neuen Angelzimmer liegen. Habe letztens mal durchgesehen und war erstaunt was ich alles besitze. |kopfkrat:q



Jäger und SAMMLER halt :m

@Tricast, Betalights :q tsttstsdu weist schon bescheid das..............
Grüße Ralf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Jäger und SAMMLER halt :m



Jäger und Vergammler triffts eher. #6:q:q


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Musst halt rechtzeitig vertikken,schaftt auch Platz.:q

Ui ,ne Verwarnung


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Schöne Fotos, die Stellen um die gekippten Bäume herum sehen sehr Fisch-verdächtig aus. Ich kann es auch kaum erwarten, die lange Unterhose einzumotten. Momentan macht das Angeln auch Spaß, ist aber doch etwas beschwerlicher als bei moderaten Temperaturen ;-)

@ Tricast: Schwingspitzen mit eingebautem Betalight hab ich noch nie gesehen, auch noch nicht von ihnen gelesen. 
Es gibt ja bei den Briten filigrane Klemmhalterungen für kleine Betalights (die würden dann abstehen) , aber bei denen fürchte ich Tüddel an der Schwingspitze.
Deshalb will ich die Knicklichter parallel zur Schwingspitze montieren, je glatter und dichter an der Spitze, desto besser.

Ich hab momentan eine kleine Auswahl von Drennan-Swingtips und ein paar ältere (da steht noch „Balzer” auf der Verpackung, Mitte der 90er gekauft).
Vielleicht schaffe ich es, den Plan zu verwirklichen, einige Schwingspitzen selbst zu fertigen: da könnte ich evtl. versuchen, eine Knicklichthalterung zu integrieren.

Hängebißanzeiger (Bobbins) mit Knicklichtern zu bestücken scheint mir eine praktikable Lösung zu sein, falls die Fische nicht sehr spitz beißen oder die Bißfrequenz exorbitant hoch ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kann nur so langsam nicht noch mehr Geld ausgeben, will aber noch die Banjo Feeder haben, rund, kleiner, passend fürs Frühjahr. Also Mini-Meths quasi. Nur bei a



Banjo, It's a Dinner Plate (Tommy Pickering)

Die beiden kleinen Modelle sind wirklich ganz nett. 

Ich hadere noch mit denen..zuerst mal schauen, was die potentiellen Abnehmer von einem ganz kleinen Pellet Feeder halten..wenn denn das Wetter mal mitspielt:-(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Schöne Fotos, die Stellen um die gekippten Bäume herum sehen sehr Fisch-verdächtig aus.



Schade drum, beide Gewässer hatten enorme Fischsterben hinter sich, weil dort früher die ganze Gülle von Bauern und Co. entsorgt wurde. Ich habe dort zwar schon gute Erfolge gehabt, aber die Fläche auf der sich Fisch pro Ha verteilen kann ist recht groß und dementsprechend schlecht fängst du dann auch. Wird schnell zum Roulette.



> Musst halt rechtzeitig vertikken,schaftt auch Platz.
> 
> Ui ,ne Verwarnung



Ich sammle Verwarnungen wie unnötiges Tackle. Zum Beispiel die hier:








> Banjo, It's a Dinner Plate (Tommy Pickering)
> 
> Die beiden kleinen Modelle sind wirklich ganz nett.
> 
> Ich hadere noch mit denen..zuerst mal schauen, was die potentiellen Abnehmer von einem ganz kleinen Pellet Feeder halten..wenn denn das Wetter mal mitspielt:-(



Schön wäre, wenn das Eis auf den Gewässern mal verschwindet. Aber bei meinem Glück schmilzt es und dann steht wieder alles Unterwasser. Hochwasserregion halt. So sieht das aus, wenn die Elbe es ernst meint. Dorf einfach weg. Ist genau gegenüber meiner Wohnung quasi, 4km entfernt.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich Sammel auch gerne ,derzeitiger Bestand an normalen Futterkörben 130 Stück.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klassischer "nur mal schauen" und trotzdem einpacken Artikel

130? 

Deutlich mehr, als die meisten Fachgeschäfte auf Halde haben. 

@FF
Ach..die Fox aus einer A(u) ktion? 
Liegen also schon ein paar Tage..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Klassischer "nur mal schauen" und trotzdem einpacken Artikel
> 
> 130?
> 
> Deutlich mehr, als die meisten Fachgeschäfte auf Halde haben.
> 
> @FF
> Ach..die Fox aus einer A(u) ktion?
> Liegen also schon ein paar Tage..



Habe ich letztes Jahr oder sogar davor geschossen, für ebenfalls sehr wenig Geld. Durchweg hochwertig, tolles Verschlusssystem, mit passendem Gewicht für viele Gewässer. Aber die Löcher sind für Maden in meinen Augen etwas zu groß. Ich habe die Kappen aber einfach abgeschnitten, den Wirbel an die Schnur gesetzt und die Dinger für wolkiges Lockfutter auf Ükel angewendet.

Mal sehen, was ich damit Anstellen. 



> Ich Sammel auch gerne ,derzeitiger Bestand an normalen Futterkörben 130 Stück.



Alle Futterkörbe jeglicher Art zusammen gezählt, würde bei mir ungefähr 200 ausspucken. Täuscht aber, weil 1/5 Method Feeder sind und dann die Madendingers von Fox. Ich überhole dich aber noch, alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ne nur Edelstahl Drahtkörbe den Rest zähl ich nicht mit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ne nur Edelstahl Drahtkörbe den Rest zähl ich nicht mit.



Du hast gewonnen, eindeutig. :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Maschendrahtmessies[emoji23]


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Maschendrahtmessies[emoji23]



Grööööhl [emoji23]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Maschendrahtmessies[emoji23]



Ich wollte dir ja einen Zukommen lassen, der Lässt sich aber irgendwie nicht einfügen? :q:vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Auswahl an Futterkörben hält sich sehr in Grenzen. 

Meine Lieblingskörbchen sind die alten Drahtkörbchen von Drennan, Größe Micro und Mini. Die Mini-Gripmesh-Feeder (unten im Bild) aus gleichem Hause sind auch prima.





In „Fred Foster's Swing Tipping and other modern techniques” von 1976 stellt der Autor neben den neuen Sintox-Ringen (rechts) auch eine Auswahl an Futterkörbchen vor.
Ein so komisch konisches Madenkörbchen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Ich lieb die alten Bücher...


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei jedem Besuch im Angelladen gehen welche mit.Es gibt nichts ärgerlicheres als wenn einem die Munition am Wasser mal ausgeht.|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei jedem Besuch im Angelladen gehen welche mit.Es gibt nichts ärgerlicheres als wenn einem die Munition am Wasser mal ausgeht.|supergri



So langsam aber sicher tackte ich mich immer mehr auf Window Feeder ein. Die Dinger vereinen alles was ich will und haben einen festen Platz bei mir, allerdings muss man mit den Teilen richtig arbeiten, sonst Pfui.

Leider habe ich eine Kugel bereits dieses Jahr schon verschossen, so wird wohl bald Nachschub geordert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Knicklicht und Schwingspitze hört sich nach einer guten Kombination an. Die Dinger meinte ich: In der richtigen Größe fliegt da nix:
> https://www.angelsport.de/knicklichthalter-selbstleuchtend_0084868.html



Kenne nichts besseres als die Originale von Stonfo.

https://vf-angelsport.de/Stonfo-Knicklichthalter

In den Größen 1A (für Mini-Knicklicht) & 1B (für Standard-Knicklicht) passen sie auch auf die feinste Feederspitze und halten sicher.
Ich selbst benutze die 1B, nicht nur zum Feedern sondern auch beim jetzigen Quappenangeln mit Feederrute. Oben auf dem Stonfo wird noch ne Glocke geklemmt, die auch beim Werfen nicht wegfliegt und nichts an der Spitze zerkratzt oder beschädigt.
Einfach perfekt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kenne nichts besseres als die Originale von Stonfo.
> 
> https://vf-angelsport.de/Stonfo-Knicklichthalter
> 
> In den Größen 1A (für Mini-Knicklicht) & 1B (für Standard-Knicklicht) passen sie auch auf die feinste Feederspitze und halten sicher.
> Ich selbst benutze die 1B, nicht nur zum Feedern sondern auch beim jetzigen Quappenangeln mit Feederrute. Oben auf dem Stonfo wird noch ne Glocke geklemmt, die auch beim Werfen nicht wegfliegt und nichts an der Spitze zerkratzt oder beschädigt.
> Einfach perfekt.



Tipp des Jahres sowas suche ich schon verdammt lang! 



> name fällt mir nicht ein



Anti Tangle Boom?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kenne nichts besseres als die Originale von Stonfo.
> 
> https://vf-angelsport.de/Stonfo-Knicklichthalter
> 
> In den Größen 1A (für Mini-Knicklicht) & 1B (für Standard-Knicklicht) passen sie auch auf die feinste Feederspitze und halten sicher.
> Ich selbst benutze die 1B, nicht nur zum Feedern sondern auch beim jetzigen Quappenangeln mit Feederrute. Oben auf dem Stonfo wird noch ne Glocke geklemmt, die auch beim Werfen nicht wegfliegt und nichts an der Spitze zerkratzt oder beschädigt.
> Einfach perfekt.



Genau diese hatte ich im Einsatz und neulich ist mir so ein Teil incl. Knicklicht in hohem Bogen beim Anhieb davongeflogen.





Stonfo Knicklichthalter im Winter-Einsatz, hier noch ohne Eisbildung an Schnur und Spitze

Möglicherweise war die Schnur an dem Teil angefroren, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.
Das erstmalige Befestigen bereitet mir etwas Sorge, weil man mit minimal zu viel Kraft die Halterung beschädigen kann.
Kann natürlich auch am ungeschickten Angler liegen ;-)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Genau diese hatte ich im Einsatz und neulich ist mir so ein Teil incl. Knicklicht in hohem Bogen beim Anhieb davongeflogen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stonfo Knicklichthalter im Winter-Einsatz, hier noch ohne Eisbildung an Schnur und Spitze
> 
> Möglicherweise war die Schnur an dem Teil angefroren, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.
> Das erstmalige Befestigen bereitet mir etwas Sorge, weil man mit minimal zu viel Kraft die Halterung beschädigen kann.
> Kann natürlich auch am ungeschickten Angler liegen ;-)
> 
> Danke für den Tipp!



Kann mal passieren, klar.
Mittlerweile gibt es auch von diversen andren Vertreibern ähnliche Halter...da merkt man aber auch sofort warum die günstiger wie Stonfos sind.

Ich hab quasi auf jeder meiner Feederspitzen nen Stonfo permanent drauf und das seit mehreren Jahren schon...Tropfen Sekundenkleber, festschieben, hält ewig.
Ein einziger ist mir mal etwas an der Knicklichtaufnahme eingerissen, funktioniert aber noch. Das Knicki geht nun nur leichter rein, fällt aber nicht raus.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab/hatte das Original von Stonfo. Das untere Teil (also das ohne Knicklicht-Aufnahme-Röhrchen) kann man glaub ich leicht „knacken”, wenn man das obere Teil auch nur etwas zu fest draufschiebt.
Vielleicht mit weniger Kraft, aber dafür mit Sekundenkleber - danke erneut für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Keine grobe Gewalt anwenden..dann knackt man die schnell. :q
Vermutlich war das bei dir der Fall, oder du hattest ein Modell welches evtl. zu klein für die Spitze war.
Möglich ist da beides.

Was ich an denen vorallem sehr mag ist, das sie sich nicht verdrehen.
Halter die einfach auf die Spitze geclipt werden drehen sich auch mal gerne um die Spitze rum, fangen dabei die Schnur ein, hindern beim Wurf etc.

Die Stonfos halten fest in ihrer Position, auch ohne Kleber.
Mußte sie mir damals mühsam aus den dunkelsten Ecken des I-nets bestellen, die kleinen waren auch noch nicht überall verfügbar und nicht grad günstig (irgendwas um die 4€/Stk. zu der Zeit)
Mein Vorortdealer kannte die damals nichtmal. |rolleyes

Die ganz großen hängen bei mir zb auch an Brandungsruten zum Aalangeln in der Elbe.
Bei ner knapp 4-5mm Spitze hält nämlich nix andres mehr ohne sich wegzudrehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mir gerade "Angeln als edle Kunst" und "John Wilson's Method Manual" bestellt. Die Freundschaft mit euch kommt mich teuer zu stehen - zumindest läppert sich einiges zusammen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade "Angeln als edle Kunst" und "John Wilson's Method Manual" bestellt. Die Freundschaft mit euch kommt mich teuer zu stehen - zumindest läppert sich einiges zusammen.



Na dann warte mal ab, bis ich dich den Weg zu meinem Hafen antreten lasse. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na dann warte mal ab, bis ich dich den Weg zu meinem Hafen antreten lasse. :m



Ich gucke schon ob es mich mal dienstlich oder gewerkschaftlich in deine Ecke führt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich gucke schon ob es mich mal dienstlich oder gewerkschaftlich in deine Ecke führt



Wie weit liegt Tangermünde überhaupt weg von dir?

Das ist aber auch der größte Nachteil den ich als Solist mit Hund habe, den ich Nicht in fremde Hände geben kann. Aber generell wäre ein Treffen bei mir auch für Georg und Minimaxinator glaube ich einfacher.

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuund es ist die schönste Stadt der Welt!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist amtlich... Alles zugefroren hier. Verdammt was mach ich denn jetzt :/ an der Mosel hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade "Angeln als edle Kunst" und "John Wilson's Method Manual" bestellt. Die Freundschaft mit euch kommt mich teuer zu stehen - zumindest läppert sich einiges zusammen.



Angeln ist nichts für arme Leute! 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Es ist amtlich... Alles zugefroren hier. Verdammt was mach ich denn jetzt :/ an der Mosel hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung



Mein Beileid. Ich war auch an der Elbe schauen wegen den Buhnen, da sind auch keine. Eis, Hochwasser und ein Hafen ohne Hoffnung.

Wir sind Brüder. #6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Knapp 300km. Nordhessen wäre halt für leute wie Andal, Mario und wen es noch allet jibt (wo kommt Tobsen denn her?)
besser zu erreichen weil mittig. Aber grundsätzlich für alles zu haben


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Es ist amtlich... Alles zugefroren hier. Verdammt was mach ich denn jetzt :/ an der Mosel hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung



Erfahrung sammeln  ab an die mosel


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Feedern am Kanal?*

Schöner Weiher, Chris. Auch wenn die Fischdichte nicht allzu hoch sein sollte, so lohnt sich ein Ansitz im Sommer doch sicherlich schon allein wegen der Umgebung. 

Ich bin ja schon ein bisschen neidisch auf euch kleinen Trotting-Flüssen. Selbst der "große" Bach in unserem Verein hat auf normaler Strecke kaum Wassertiefen über 40cm (Gumpen mal ausgenommen) und ist überall gespickt mit unendlich vielen Krautfahnen. Schön für die Fische, schlecht fürs Trotting. Trotzdem werd ich mir jetzt das Trotting-Video ansehen und davon träumen, auch solche Gewässer befischen zu dürfen.  Danke für den Link, Mr. Minimax!

edit: Tatsächlich fiel mir grade ein, dass ich durchaus in der Leine bei Hannover angeln könnte! Für nen 5er bekomme ich die als Teil einer vereinsübergreifenden Interessengemeinschaft noch dazu. Nun freu ich mich auf den Sommer. 




SkyTwister schrieb:


> *Guten Morgen euch allen!|wavey:*
> 
> Hat hier wer schon mal Erfahrungen mit dem Feedern am Kanal gemacht? Wollte da mal zum Dortmund-Ems-Kanal (bei Münster) und ein paar schöne Plötzen fangen. Ich feeder seit Jahren ausschließlich an der Ems. Jetzt will ich mal was neues Probieren und zum Kanal gehen.|bigeyes
> 
> Aber auf was muss ich da achten?|kopfkrat|uhoh:
> Wie ist das mit dem Schiffverkehr?
> Wie ist das mit der Futter/Köderwahl?
> Besser im Hafen oder freier Strecke?
> 
> Schon mal danke für die Antworten!#6
> 
> *MfG
> Tristan
> 
> Perti Heil*



Ich hab erste Erfahrungen mit dem Feeder am Mittellandkanal, aber viel zu wenig, als dass ich dir sinnvolle Tipps geben könnte. Jetzt im Winter hab ich die Versuche erstmal eingestellt und werd im Frühahr wieder angreifen, wenn die Fische wieder deutlich aktiver und die Chancen auf einen Fang besser sind.

Im Winter würd ich an deiner Stelle Plätze suchen, an denen das Wasser möglichst wenig in Bewegung ist, also Häfen, Seitenkanäle etc. oder auch Einläufe, an denen wärmeres Wasser und ggf. Nahrung in den Kanal gelangt. Aber das sind alles keine Erfahrungswerte, sondern Spekulation auf Basis allgemeinen Winterfisch-Wissens. Mehr kann ich da leider nicht beitragen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Knapp 300km. Nordhessen wäre halt für leute wie Andal, Mario und wen es noch allet jibt (wo kommt Tobsen denn her?)
> besser zu erreichen weil mittig. Aber grundsätzlich für alles zu haben



300km ist auch schon ein gutes Stück weg. Aber wir haben Zeit, es ist nun nicht so, das wir das alles für dieses Jahr übers Knie brechen müssten.

Generell sind solche Strecken mit guter Orga verbunden und nicht selten zerschlägt es sich ja auch, weil 3 von 5 abspringen. Döbel kannst du aber auch hier fangen. #4


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Feedern am Kanal?*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schöner Weiher, Chris. Auch wenn die Fischdichte nicht allzu hoch sein sollte, so lohnt sich ein Ansitz im Sommer doch sicherlich schon allein wegen der Umgebung.



Der Teich ist jener Ort vom Bericht übers Pickern. Und der See daneben ist mein Hausgewässer wo einige gute Fische rauskamen. Ich hatte aber bei letztem genannten eben auch das Phänomen einfach mal 3 Tage am Stück (!) keinen Fisch zu fangen. 

Der Teich ist Klasse. Ich wohne ja erst 4 Monate wieder hier, war an jedem Gewässer maximal 5 bis 6 mal, die nächsten Monate werden gerade im Hinblick auf die Techniken die ich einsetzen will sehr spannend. Ich hoffe im Teich ja auf Karauschen. Bisher gab es nur Rotfedern und Schleien.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Knapp 300km. Nordhessen wäre halt für leute wie Andal, Mario und wen es noch allet jibt (wo kommt Tobsen denn her?)
> besser zu erreichen weil mittig. Aber grundsätzlich für alles zu haben



Der Herr wohnt am nordöstlichsten Zipfel von NRW, aber noch im wunderschönen Niedersachsen! :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aus der Perspektive sehr, sehr ansehnlich.


Kaum vorstellbar, das nur wenige Meter abseits dieser Perle ,der Schrecken der Friedfische nicht nur den allgegenwärtigen, physischen wie psychischen Nahtoderfahrungen am Wasser trotzt,sondern uns ins Form von ansteckenden Berichten sogar daran teilhaben lässt, uns damit quasi manipuliert es ihm gleich zu tun [emoji6][emoji39]

Geschickt, geschickt..

OK, zugegeben..ist, um das mal eben einzuschieben, ein sehr unterhaltsamer wie auch lehrreicher Thread.

Dafür an dieser Stelle mal ein Dankeschön an FF und alle hier aktiv teilnehmenden Mitstreiter.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Feedern am Kanal?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> [...]Phänomen einfach mal 3 Tage am Stück (!) keinen Fisch zu fangen.


Willkommen in meinem Leben ;( bin erst seit letztem Jahr hier im Verein und der Beginn war sehr sehr zäh. Als ich heute meine Fangstatistiken 2017 abgegeben habe fiel mir das auf, wie schwer vor allem die Teiche zu knacken waren.


> Bisher gab es nur Rotfedern und Schleien.


Lieber FF, es gibt ebenso wenig "nur Schleien" (im Sinne von lediglich) wie es "nur wahre Liebe gibt". Soviel dazu


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin gerne bereit zu lernen.. Mosel muss es aber nicht sein  kleiner langsam fließender Fluss oder Kanal wäre da eher was ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Feedern am Kanal?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Willkommen in meinem Leben



Dat Problem ist nur, das ich dort halt schon sehr starke Fische fangen konnte und auch sehr akribisch alles ausgelotet hatte samt vielen Tests. Ich konnte kaum reflektieren, was nun falsch gewesen sein sollte. Ich denke Fische suchen, statt am Ufer sitzen, wäre die bessere Lösung gewesen, aber das muss sich dieses Jahr beweisen. Und was deine Erfolge angeht, muss auch jeder ehrlich sein: Wenn die Gewässer ******** sind, dann sind sie es. An meinem Parkteich gabs nur kleine Brassen und ein paar Lütte. Da kannste dann auch nichts draus machen, egal wie gut du bist. Vergessen viele immer. Darum fahren die ganzen Raubfischboys ja auch nach NL. 




> Lieber FF, es gibt ebenso wenig "nur Schleien" (im Sinne von lediglich) wie es "nur wahre Liebe gibt". Soviel dazu



Na dann weißt du ja, was wir machen, für die wahre Liebe. Der  Teich ist heiß und will von dir gepickert werden! Ich geb dir schon mal vorsichtig ne Fanggarantie. Wenn wir nichts fangen bist dann sowieso du nur du Schuld.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Feedern am Kanal?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich geb dir schon mal vorsichtig ne Fanggarantie.



Ui gaaanz dünnes Eis mein Freund:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bin gerne bereit zu lernen.. Mosel muss es aber nicht sein  kleiner langsam fließender Fluss oder Kanal wäre da eher was ^^



Ich will dieses Jahr mal was innovatives machen. Vertikales Spundwand Dropshot Pickern. Dann lernen wir alle. |supergri
Und für den nächsten Winter dann Vertikales Dropshoten über der Steinpackung im Hafen an der Bolognese über der Steinpackung. 

Viva la Revolution!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Feedern am Kanal?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ui gaaanz dünnes Eis mein Freund:m



Immer wenn ich große Klappe hatte, ob nun Hegefischen oder sonstiges, im Bezug auf Angeln, ich hab ne Bruchlandung hingelegt. Dein Riecher ist also richtig!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier Flucht ohnehin schon jeder über die Grundel, ich will mich nicht unbedingt dazu gesellen  ich guck mal was es hier sonst noch gibt. Notfalls werde ich was weiter fahren oder doch noch kurzfristig ein Haus in Holland Mieten an nem Gewässer wo ich letzte mal richtig zugeschlagen habe  muss nur die Frau mitspielen ^^

Waren nur 2std fahrt und vom Preis unschlagbar momentan


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Jahr mal was innovatives machen. Vertikales Spundwand Dropshot Pickern. Dann lernen wir alle. |supergri
> Und für den nächsten Winter dann Vertikales Dropshoten über der Steinpackung im Hafen an der Bolognese über der Steinpackung.
> 
> Viva la Revolution!



Probiere eigentlich auch gerne und viel aus. Allerdings sollte dieses Jahr nichts neues dazu kommen. Wollte erstmal die jetzigen Methoden verinnerlichen und erst dann andere Techniken ausprobieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Probiere eigentlich auch gerne und viel aus. Allerdings sollte dieses Jahr nichts neues dazu kommen. Wollte erstmal die jetzigen Methoden verinnerlichen und erst dann andere Techniken ausprobieren



Pelletwaggler und Friedfischdropshoten wird son Ding. Gefolgt vom Vertiefungen mit dem Method Feeder. Aber generell liebe ich nach wie vor das Pickern. Ich glaube die Mischung aus allem ist Entscheidend, aber es gibt auch Situationen, wo man gegen seine ideale Fischen muss. 

Posenangeln findet fast keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr bei mir und es kommt mir auch so vor als wäre es stark Underrated. Müsste man auch wieder aufgreifen.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Solange ich davon ausgehen kann das mir nicht gleich ein dicker Rüssler einsteigt..........
Sehr gerne auch mal mit Pose ,hat schon seinen Reiz.
Nach einer Brassenschlacht aussehen wie Sau und genau so riechen................:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Posenangeln finde ich am spannendsten. Leider bekomme ich dabei sehr schnell recht starke Kopfschmerzen. Habe leider schwer damit zu kämpfen. Deshalb fällt leider auch der Pelletwaggler weg. 

Hatte viel Erfolg mit dem Method Feeder mit Micro Pellets als Futter und Halibutpellet als Köder. Habe jetzt eine größere Menge Micropellets im Schrank und möchte herausfinden ob es Zufall war oder ob Micropellets hier wirklich deutlich besser laufen als anderes Grundfutter. Große Rotaugen, Brassen und Karpfen scheinen hier richtig drauf zu stehen. Deshalb mein Plan dieses Jahr: Method Feeder mit Micropellets fischen und gucken ob es nur Zufall war oder ob die Fänge konstant sind


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du ordentliche Pellets verwendet hast war es kein Zufall,das kann ich dir unterschreiben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn du ordentliche Pellets verwendet hast war es kein Zufall,das kann ich dir unterschreiben


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Jahr mal was innovatives machen. Vertikales Spundwand Dropshot Pickern. Dann lernen wir alle. |supergri
> Und für den nächsten Winter dann Vertikales Dropshoten über der Steinpackung im Hafen an der Bolognese über der Steinpackung.
> 
> Viva la Revolution!



Hey, das Friedfischdropshotten mit Picker - wenn auch am Bach, aber dennoch zwischen steilen Wänden - war doch schon meine Disziplin... :g Eigentlich wollte ich das dieses Jahr noch perfektionieren und hier so endlich mal etwas selbst erarbeitetes einbringen |supergri

Aber eigentlich ganz schön, so können wir uns austauschen. Mir macht bisher das Verhältnis Bisse/Fehlbisse noch massiv zu schaffen, auf Friedfisch verwandel ich vielleicht 20-25% der Bisse derzeit. Da hab ich aber schon die ersten Lösungsansätze, vom Umbau der Montage bis hin zu anderen Haken und Ködern. Wird hoffentlich bald ausprobiert.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit 2mm-Pellets hab ich auch ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht Ende 2017. Und werd sicher am Ball bleiben. Ein paar davon kommen neuerdings auch immer mit ins Liquidized Bread und evtl. demnächst auch in „richtiges Grundfutter”.

Ansonsten will ich es im Frühjahr auch mal mit freier Leine probieren - sowohl mit sinkendem Köder als auch erstmals mit Schwimmbrot/Kruste. Hab ein paar Teiche entdeckt, die nicht permanent von hungrigen Enten oder gar Möwen belagert werden. Mit denen am Gewässer ist mir jede Art von Oberflächenköder zu heiß ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hey, das Friedfischdropshotten mit Picker - wenn auch am Bach, aber dennoch zwischen steilen Wänden - war doch schon meine Disziplin... :g Eigentlich wollte ich das dieses Jahr noch perfektionieren und hier so endlich mal etwas selbst erarbeitetes einbringen |supergri
> 
> Aber eigentlich ganz schön, so können wir uns austauschen. Mir macht bisher das Verhältnis Bisse/Fehlbisse noch massiv zu schaffen, auf Friedfisch verwandel ich vielleicht 20-25% der Bisse derzeit. Da hab ich aber schon die ersten Lösungsansätze, vom Umbau der Montage bis hin zu anderen Haken und Ködern. Wird hoffentlich bald ausprobiert.



Es wird schon ganz anders ausfallen und ich habe einen eingeschränkten Zeitrahmen, weil die Spundwände 3m runter gehen bis Wasser kommt, wenn wir uns dem Sommer nähern. Und an der Elbe und Bach, naja. Der Unterschied wird wohl schnell auffallen.

Ich denke Bach könnte auch spaßiger und spannender werden. Hier wirst du mit Brassen in erster Linie konfrontiert, obgleich auch mit einigen Döbeln zu rechnen ist. Und dann wären da noch die Grundeln, die auf dem Weg zu sein scheinen.

Pro Bach!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn du ordentliche Pellets verwendet hast war es kein Zufall,das kann ich dir unterschreiben



Relativ teure aus der 1kg Packung ^^ habe jetzt aber billigere im 10kg Sack gekauft. Sind etwas dunkler da halibut aber riechen nach dem aufweichen eigentlich genauso. Kann natürlich mit dem Wechsel ein Griff ins Klo sein. Aber 10 € pro Kilo wollte ich nicht mehr ausgeben


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es wird schon ganz anders ausfallen und ich habe einen eingeschränkten Zeitrahmen, weil die Spundwände 3m runter gehen bis Wasser kommt, wenn wir uns dem Sommer nähern. Und an der Elbe und Bach, naja. Der Unterschied wird wohl schnell auffallen.
> 
> Ich denke Bach könnte auch spaßiger und spannender werden. Hier wirst du mit Brassen in erster Linie konfrontiert, obgleich auch mit einigen Döbeln zu rechnen ist. Und dann wären da noch die Grundeln, die auf dem Weg zu sein scheinen.
> 
> Pro Bach!



Mal gucken...der Bach wird erstmal mein Experimentierkasten sein, weil dort IMMER Fische am Platz stehen. Wenn ich die Bissausbeute dann unter Kontrolle habe, dann gehts auch an den Kanal damit an die Spundwand, da dürfte der Unterschied zur Elbe deutlich geringer sein, mal abgesehen von der Strömung. Die Steinpackungen werd ich auch mit Feeder und Dropshot beackern, aber das dann eher klassisch auf Barsch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mal gucken...der Bach wird erstmal mein Experimentierkasten sein, weil dort IMMER Fische am Platz stehen. Wenn ich die Bissausbeute dann unter Kontrolle habe, dann gehts auch an den Kanal damit an die Spundwand, da dürfte der Unterschied zur Elbe deutlich geringer sein, mal abgesehen von der Strömung. Die Steinpackungen werd ich auch mit Feeder und Dropshot beackern, aber das dann eher klassisch auf Barsch.



Ich mag kleinere Gewässer generell eher. Total unterschätzt und sie ermöglichen filigranes Angeln. Elbe/Kanäle sind oft was für Fleischer/Grobwurstfinger. 

Einen ganz kleinen Graben habe ich hier auch noch vor der Tür, der ist auch noch fällig. Ist schon heftig. Im Umkreis von 5km alles an Gewässern, was es gibt. Ich bin im Himmel. :l


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Relativ teure aus der 1kg Packung ^^ habe jetzt aber billigere im 10kg Sack gekauft. Sind etwas dunkler da halibut aber riechen nach dem aufweichen eigentlich genauso. Kann natürlich mit dem Wechsel ein Griff ins Klo sein. Aber 10 € pro Kilo wollte ich nicht mehr ausgeben



Die günstigen zum die teuren als Hakenköder... könnte laufen falls sie als Hakenköder nicht so toll laufen


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mag kleinere Gewässer generell eher. Total unterschätzt und sie ermöglichen filigranes Angeln. Elbe/Kanäle sind oft was für Fleischer/Grobwurstfinger.
> 
> Einen ganz kleinen Graben habe ich hier auch noch vor der Tür, der ist auch noch fällig. Ist schon heftig. Im Umkreis von 5km alles an Gewässern, was es gibt. Ich bin im Himmel. :l



Ja, in der Tat...ich möchte meinen Bach auf keinen Fall missen!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die günstigen zum die teuren als Hakenköder... könnte laufen falls sie als Hakenköder nicht so toll laufen




Hakenköder waren schon immer die billigen Halibut im 10 kg Sack. Haben sich jetzt nur die micropellets zum anfüttern verbilligt. Hoffe das war kein Fehler.ansobsten bekommt NB ärger


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hakenköder waren schon immer die billigen Halibut im 10 kg Sack. Haben sich jetzt nur die micropellets zum anfüttern verbilligt. Hoffe das war kein Fehler.ansobsten bekommt NB ärger



Kommen die alle nicht eh aus dem gleichen Werk? Muss ich gleich mal meinen Sponsor ausfragen, was der dazu sagt! Ich dachte immer, die lassen sich alle von Coppens beliefern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einen kleinen Graben haben wir auch hier. Da sind hauptsächlich Rotaugen drin. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, kann man bis zum Grund sehen. Macht schon Spaß da, auch wenn die Landschaft nicht so prall ist. Muss ich dieses Jahr auch hin wieder. Davon hab ich noch ein altes Bild.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Graben haben wir auch hier. Da sind hauptsächlich Rotaugen drin. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, kann man bis zum Grund sehen. Macht schon Spaß da, auch wenn die Landschaft nicht so prall ist. Muss ich dieses Jahr auch hin wieder. Davon hab ich noch ein altes Bild.



Einem geschenkten Graben schaut man nicht in den Magen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stimmt  Gräben sind schon was feines bzw. generell kleine Gewässer. An einem Graben (ca halb so groß) hab ich auch angefangen mit angeln...waren allerdings nur Aale drin.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, die lassen sich alle von Coppens beliefern.



Coppens ist wohl der Hersteller schlecht was hochwertige Pellets angeht.#6


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommen die alle nicht eh aus dem gleichen Werk? Muss ich gleich mal meinen Sponsor ausfragen, was der dazu sagt! Ich dachte immer, die lassen sich alle von Coppens beliefern.



Die halibut Pellets müssten alle von coppens sein richtig. Benutzte vorher aber welche von sonubaits und die unterscheiden sich schonmal direkt farblich. Waren halt keine halibut Pellets. Versuch macht klug. Sollte das nicht funktionieren habe ich wieder was gelernt und werde mir eine andere Strategie überlegen den teuren Pellets aus dem weg zu gehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> waren allerdings nur Aale drin.



"Nur" |supergri



> Coppens ist wohl der Hersteller schlecht was hochwertige Pellets angeht.



Ich beziehe nur diese. Nur gute Erfahrungen, gerade im Bereich von 2mm bis 4mm. Allerdings nicht als Hakenköder. Wie am Haar bietest du sie an? Mit Zahnspangengummis ging es nicht, selbst die Kleinsten mir Verfügbaren waren noch zu groß.

Pack aus, du Sau! :l|bla:|supergri


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Benutze die kleinen nicht als Hakenköder. Die 2-4mm Pellets in den Method Feeder und als Köder ein 8-12mm Pellet. 4mm könnte man mit Gefummel noch mit Zahnseide befestigen, das wäre aber wirklich fummelarbeit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Benutze die kleinen nicht als Hakenköder. Die 2-4mm Pellets in den Method Feeder und als Köder ein 8-12mm Pellet. 4mm könnte man mit Gefummel noch mit Zahnseide befestigen, das wäre aber wirklich fummelarbeit



Die großen Pellets sind okey, aber ich habe festgestellt, das viele Fische doch eher weiche Köder bevorzugen. Zwar konnte ich auch schon gute Brassen fangen, aber die Tendenz sieht anders aus. Die kleinen Pellets dagegen, geweicht nach Sekunde pro mm gefüttert sind Brutal und genau dieser kleine Pellet als Köder wäre der Knockout für viele, sehr viele Fische. Nur wie? Miniminibohrer?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ihr jetzt alle eure Gewässer zeigt will ich nicht dahinter zurück stehen!




Im Hintergrund die malerische A7, es wechseln sich romantische Wildnis und ein Gewerbegebiet als Ausblick ab


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Die halibut Pellets müssten alle von coppens sein richtig. Benutzte vorher aber welche von sonubaits und die unterscheiden sich schonmal direkt farblich. Waren halt keine halibut Pellets. Versuch macht klug. Sollte das nicht funktionieren habe ich wieder was gelernt und werde mir eine andere Strategie überlegen den teuren Pellets aus dem weg zu gehen



Sonubaits und Coppens fische ich selber und nicht nur halibut.machen mir zuviele.
Aber die Qualität der pellets ist Top.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt alle eure Gewässer zeigt will ich nicht dahinter zurück stehen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Hintergrund die malerische A7, es wechseln sich romantische Wildnis und ein Gewerbegebiet als Ausblick ab



So einen Fluss wünsche ich mir! Würde sofort mit der Elbe tauschen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die großen Pellets sind okey, aber ich habe festgestellt, das viele Fische doch eher weiche Köder bevorzugen. Zwar konnte ich auch schon gute Brassen fangen, aber die Tendenz sieht anders aus. Die kleinen Pellets dagegen, geweicht nach Sekunde pro mm gefüttert sind Brutal und genau dieser kleine Pellet als Köder wäre der Knockout für viele, sehr viele Fische. Nur wie? Miniminibohrer?



Baitbands?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Baitbands?



So klein? Ich glaube die haben alle 6mm, die Kleinsten. Googeln wir gleich mal, ich muss nur mit Lord Pups raus.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja wollte mir noch die Coarse in 2mm von coppens zulegen. Sehen so aus wie die sticky von sonubaits. Wenn die Eigenschaften ähnlich sein sollten wäre das natürlich Bombe


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab mir beim Ali eine Pelletzange bestellt und da waren sehr kleine Baitbands dabei:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5-St...1f04-421c-a27f-bf17f170a7cd&priceBeautifyAB=0

EDIT: Die hier scheinen noch kleiner zu sein: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/200p...id=326d41a9-d6be-4557-8e37-624dee446923&tpp=1


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So klein? Ich glaube die haben alle 6mm, die Kleinsten. Googeln wir gleich mal, ich muss nur mit Lord Pups raus.



Dann bindet man sie zweimal rum... hatte mal zu große für  zu meine Pellets dabei... ist etwas fummelig aber das wäre ein minibohrer auch...

Ach ja und die Fulda würde ich gegen nix tauschen wollen  wenn ich nen großen Fluss will fahr ich an die Weser. Kam bisher nicht vor.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So klein? Ich glaube die haben alle 6mm, die Kleinsten. Googeln wir gleich mal, ich muss nur mit Lord Pups raus.



Es gibt sogar Spezis, die Caster am Haar (Pelletband) fischen:
https://youtu.be/occnr6cdtco?t=34m48s Er erklärt, daß bei häufigem Werfen (er angelt mit Castern oberflächennah und setzt auf Bisse in der Absinkphase) Caster im Band besser halten als direkt am Haken.
Im Video ist reichlich Werbung drin, ist dennoch unterhaltsam und lehrreich.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Denke trotzdem zu groß. 4mm Pellets das ist fast nix. Würde sie mit Zahnseide festbinden. Aber als Hakenköder diese Größe nehmen?  Benutze meist 8mm oder 10mm ganz selten mal 12mm. Großer benutze ich nicht da Brassen und größere Rotaugen willkommener beifang ist. Freue mich über jeden Fische :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit diesem Flüßchen hab ich letztes Jahr so meine Probleme gehabt:
















Aber sehr „fischig” siehts dort schon aus ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann bindet man sie zweimal rum...



So einfach und doch nicht drauf gekommen |kopfkrat
Dank dir


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bohrer kannst du vergessen die platzen direkt.Ich fische ab 4 mm aufwärts.Lassorig geht sehr gut ist aber etwas fummelig.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas 

Auch wenn du deine Probleme hattest, vielversprechend sieht's schon aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> So einfach und doch nicht drauf gekommen |kopfkrat
> Dank dir



Habe ich schon probiert. Handelsübliche Zahnspangengummis rutschen drüber. Das Baidband müsste sehr Lütt sein, dann hauts hin.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bohrer kannst du vergessen die platzen direkt.Ich fische ab 4 mm aufwärts.Lassorig geht sehr gut ist aber etwas fummelig.



4mm könnte ich mir vorstellen. Ich muss mir die Dinger vom Chinahändler mal ansehen, könnte ja klappen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn es jemals zum Real Life Ükel kommt wird geomas nicht zum angeln kommen weil wir ihn zwingen werden alles fotografisch zu dokumentieren


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab die hier:





Damit sollten auch kleine Köder kein Problem sein.
Eine „Aufspreiz-Zange” hab ich auch, das Anködern ist mir sonst zu fummelig ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Thema RL ükeln... Gab es das nicht schonmal und Tage später war das Thema vom Tisch?  ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habe ich schon probiert. Handelsübliche Zahnspangengummis rutschen drüber. Das Baidband müsste sehr Lütt sein, dann hauts hin.



Hatte hier keine Probleme. Iirc ein 6mm Band auf 4mm Pellet


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hatte hier keine Probleme. Iirc ein 6mm Band auf 4mm Pellet



Bei mir sind die Dinger beim Fischen oft runtergeflutscht und du hattest oft keinen Köder am Haar. Kann aber auch sein, das es unterschiedliche Gummis gibt.

Ich habe aber auf die schnelle 3,2mm gefunden, sollte für nen 4mm Pellet wie geschaffen sein. Mit 2mm Füttern, 4mm als Köder. Dürfte Eindruck machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Zum Thema RL ükeln... Gab es das nicht schonmal und Tage später war das Thema vom Tisch?  ^^



Gab interesse aber keine Einigung auf Termine. Das heisst nicht dass die idee tot ist.
Erst war FF nicht da, jetzt andal... das erschwert Planungen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn es jemals zum Real Life Ükel kommt wird geomas nicht zum angeln kommen weil wir ihn zwingen werden alles fotografisch zu dokumentieren



Haha, die Kamera ist schon scharf gemacht ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, die Kamera ist schon scharf gemacht ;-)



Ich habs doch gesagt Jungs. Der ist Fotograf. :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gab interesse aber keine Einigung auf Termine. Das heisst nicht dass die idee tot ist.
> Erst war FF nicht da, jetzt andal... das erschwert Planungen



Klingt plausibel  sowas zu planen ist generell schwer. Schaffe es nichtmal mit Kollegen ein Wochenende am svata in Tschechien zu planen. Dann kann der eine nicht, dann der andere nicht und wenn alle können ist keine Hütte mehr frei ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Klingt plausibel  sowas zu planen ist generell schwer. Schaffe es nichtmal mit Kollegen ein Wochenende am svata in Tschechien zu planen. Dann kann der eine nicht, dann der andere nicht und wenn alle können ist keine Hütte mehr frei ^^



So vong sache her nicht einfach. Ich kann sowieso meinen Radius nicht wegen Hund verlassen. Ich habe nur einen Joker: Ich glaube fast, ich liege in der Mitte der Stammuser des Threads, ansonsten ohne mich planen. Ich stoße dazu, wenn Wauzi von Oben zusieht ( hoffentlich lang hin).


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So vong sache her nicht einfach. Ich kann sowieso meinen Radius nicht wegen Hund verlassen. Ich habe nur einen Joker: Ich glaube fast, ich liege in der Mitte der Stammuser des Threads, ansonsten ohne mich planen. Ich stoße dazu, wenn Wauzi von Oben zusieht ( hoffentlich lang hin).


Mitnehmen geht nicht?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mitnehmen geht nicht?


Ich bring meine Maus auch mit. Dann haben die zu tun


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich bring meine Maus auch mit. Dann haben die zu tun



Meine bleibt bei Mutti. Zu wüst für alles unter 55cm Schulterhöhe und ausgeprägt Stutenbissig ;(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mitnehmen geht nicht?



Ich glaube er dafür eher weniger geeignet. Ich hatte ihn ja vor 5Jahren aus dem Tierheim geholt. Autofahren kennt er nicht und Nachts draußen pennen macht er nicht mit. Viel zu sensibilisiert und wird dann ungemütlich gegenüber anderen Menschen (starker Schutzinstinkt, Herdenhund/Staff = Bingo).

Aber generell muss man erstmal sehen, was überhaupt geplant wird. Wir müssen auch nicht Zelten wie 15Jährige. Wir können auch einfach mal zusammen Angeln, wo auch immer!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine bleibt bei Mutti. Zu wüst für alles unter 55cm Schulterhöhe und ausgeprägt Stutenbissig ;(



Kenne ich irgendwo her.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube er dafür eher weniger geeignet. Ich hatte ihn ja vor 5Jahren aus dem Tierheim geholt. Autofahren kennt er nicht und Nachts draußen pennen macht er nicht mit. Viel zu sensibilisiert und wird dann ungemütlich gegenüber anderen Menschen (starker Schutzinstinkt, Herdenhund/Staff = Bingo).


Unsere liebt Menschen, allerdings würde ich bei fremden empfehlen keine ruckartigen Bewegungen zu machen wenn sie meine Tochter auf dem Arm haben. Sie hat ihren neuen Job schnell verinnerlicht ^^ Bei Hunden wiederum... wenn sie sich unterordnen und wüst spielen alles cool aber wenn sie Angst haben werden  untergebuttert


> Aber generell muss man erstmal sehen, was überhaupt geplant wird. Wir müssen auch nicht Zelten wie 15Jährige. Wir können auch einfach mal zusammen Angeln, wo auch immer!


Zelten? Angeln! Wäre mir ein Pensionszimmer wert dann vormittags zu pennen; )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zelten? Angeln! Wäre mir ein Pensionszimmer wert dann vormittags zu pennen; )



Für mich wäre eine Lösung, wo man Zeit zusammen verbringen kann ( gern ein Wochenende mit Angeln, Abends essen und so) auch sehr angenehm. So nen Wochenende in der Natur im Zelt ist auch nicht meins. Ne Hütte für gemeinsame Ausflüge über ein Wochenende mit Gewässervielfalt wäre auch was. Wichtig wäre mir halt ganz klar der friedfischbezogene Aspekt. Kein Raubfisch, kein Karpfen. Brassen, Plötz und Schlei eben.

Wir müssen aber nichts übers Knie brechen. Es wäre erstmal Wertvoll zu ermitteln, welche Vorstellungen wir haben, anstelle Termine zu fixieren, die Zweckfrei sind.

Außerdem kannst du trotzdem meiner Einladung folgen und mit mir einen Tag am Hafen angeln. :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte mir vorgestellt: nettes fischen, fachsimpeln, ggf. Grillen, bierchen, fachsimpeln, fischen... und abends mit Beleuchtung. Edersee wäre cool wegen der mannigfaltigen Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten für jeden Geldbeutel. Dadurch dass man nur bis iirc 23:00 angeln darf hätte man danach auch Zeit für alles andere wie schlafen. Nachteil wäre natürlich der touristische Erschließungsgrad des Ganzen.

Der Tag am Hafen reizt, muss mal sehen ob ich ne Freigabe bekomme


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir vorgestellt: nettes fischen, fachsimpeln, ggf. Grillen, bierchen, fachsimpeln, fischen... und abends mit Beleuchtung. Edersee wäre cool wegen der mannigfaltigen Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten für jeden Geldbeutel. Dadurch dass man nur bis iirc 23:00 angeln darf hätte man danach auch Zeit für alles andere wie schlafen. Nachteil wäre natürlich der touristische Erschließungsgrad des Ganzen.
> 
> Der Tag am Hafen reizt, muss mal sehen ob ich ne Freigabe bekomme



Wie geschrieben, alles easy. Ich gehe davon aus, das sich mit Pfiffi da auch von Tag zu Tag ändern kann, er kommt ja ins kritische Alter. Wenn ich jetzt noch 5 Jahre zurückstecken muss, dann ist das vollkommen in Ordnung. Diese Verantwortung nimmt man an und dann ist das auch so!

Ich habe noch sehr, sehr viele Jahre vor mir. Wir werden uns schon alle irgendwo sehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey ihr Mistkörper, mir kam so eben noch eine Idee. Wir könnten doch auch mal eine Diskussionsrunde über "Voicechat" realisieren. Also mal ganz modern, mit Mikrofon und regem Austausch.

Wäre auch mal was und würde das Kennenlernen nochmals vertiefen. In der heutigen Zeit eigtl. Standard. Skype, Teamspeak, Ventrilo oder sonstiges.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ist nicht so meine Welt ;-) Spreche/schreibe aber nur für meine Person und immerhin bringst Du nicht twitch ins Spiel...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab eben mal in das Angebot der online-Wetterfrösche gesehen: ne ganze Weile tendenziell 5-6 Grad über null tagsüber, nachts um den Gefrierpunkt. Viel Sonne.

Hmm, mal sehen, wann meine Angelstelle eisfrei ist. Die Stillwasser in der Nähe hab ich noch nicht ausgekundschaftet, vermute aber, daß Eis auch dort ein Problem sein könnte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ist nicht so meine Welt ;-) Spreche/schreibe aber nur für meine Person und immerhin bringst Du nicht twitch ins Spiel...



Du könntest überrascht sein wie viel Spaß so ne gesellige Runde sein kann. Twitch ist ja für Gamer, wir brauchen einen Anglertalk.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Uha, seit meiner Zeit im Service Center des großen roten A's habe ich eine aversion gegen Headsets... muss mal in mich gehen ob das für mich taugen würde


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute kurz an einem Stillwasser - wie erwartet war der Teich fast komplett mit einer Eisschicht überzogen. 






Wird wohl ein ganzes Weilchen dauern, bis der Teich wieder beangelbar ist.
An der eisfreien Stelle vorne ist an Angeln nicht zu denken, die Rallen, Möwen und Enten schwimmen dort fast gestapelt (es wird regelmäßig mit Brot gefüttert).
Auch im Frühjahr/Sommer ist an zünftiges Oberflächenangeln mit Schwimmbrot an diesem Teich nicht zu denken, der gierigen und auf Brot konditionierten Vögel wegen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schönes Foto mal wieder, Georg!!!

Allerdings würde ich die Stelle mal, für die nächste Wintersaison, im Auge behalten, da ja irgendetwas sein muss, das es da nicht zufriert! Da wird es ja ein wenig "wärmer" sein als im Rest des See´s!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke, Mario! Ja, die Stelle friert als letzte zu. Ist allerdings extrem von Spaziergängern/Vogelfütterern frequentiert - Ruhe findet man dort nicht. 
Und man muß aufpassen, daß kein Vogel in die Schnur schwimmt.

Ansonsten ist der Teich ein interessantes kleines Gewässer, viel Kraut im Sommer, aber auch gut Fisch drin.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Abschlagen, anködern, die Spaziergänger hauen dann sicher ab und ein Hecht an der Swingtip hat viel schönes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Abschlagen, anködern, die Spaziergänger hauen dann sicher ab und ein Hecht an der Swingtip hat viel schönes



Okay, also Butter bei die Fische: Teichhuhn oder Bleßralle für den Meter-Hecht?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde ne versuchsreihe starten


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Spezies ist glaub ich nicht so wichtig. Ich würd auf Küken setzen, Entweder als Bündel oder als Kette arrangiert. Kette ist vmtl. natürlicher, beim letzten etwas mehr Abstand (Omegatier) lassen und dann langsam zupfen.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Im Sommer bin ich bei dir, im Winter würd ich schon auf nen ordentlichen Vogel setzen und am Grund anbieten. Evtl mit Küken anfüttern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Barbaren


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hol popkorn|supergri


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sind da nicht so Fußhupen sinnvoller? Wenn Frauchen am anderen Ufer ruft wird der ganze See überquert.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Sind da nicht so Fußhupen sinnvoller? Wenn Frauchen am anderen Ufer ruft wird der ganze See überquert.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Gute Idee, vielleicht ein Yorkie. Am besten mit Schleifchen.
Die Chihuahuas sind so häßlich, da geht kein Esox mit Selbstachtung ran ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dem Teich werd ich Spaziergänger hin, gierige Vögel her, wohl dennoch ein paar Besuche im Frühjahr abstatten. Im Sommer sehr stark verkrautet, ist das Frühjahr wohl die beste Zeit um Jahr, um mal ne hübsche Parkanlagen-Tinca ans Band zu bekommen.
Ein weiterer Stadtpark-Teich ist ebenfalls ganz attraktiv als Angelrevier.

Irgendwie freu ich mich schon aufs Frühjahr, gerade jetzt (Temperatur wieder knapp unter null).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schön das es keine mod's mehr gibt... Wer schaltet jetzt meine zu verkaufen Anzeige frei?  ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie freu ich mich schon aufs Frühjahr, gerade jetzt (Temperatur wieder knapp unter null).



Ich habe meinen Trip am Sonntag teuer bezahlen müssen und  liege erkältet flach. Gut, nach Frau und Kind war ich wohl einfach fällig, aber das ich hier sitzen/liegen muss während in zehn Fußminuten Entfernung die Döbels meinem Brote harren (ja, meine Herren - ich bin heiss wie Frittenfett seit Sonntag!) und ganz unglücklich darüber sind, dass kein dicker Waldschrat ihnen nachstellt - das bricht mein Herz - auch wenn der vernünftige Teil von mir bei der derzeitigen Witterung den Frühling herbei sehnt. Haken lösen mit klammen Fingern ist schwierig


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann mal gute Besserung Kochtopf. Kann da gut mitfühlen. Mir hängt da ebenfalls eine Grippe seit 4 Wochen an den Beinen und ich werde sie einfach nicht los.

Ich bin mir sicher deine Döbel warten auf dein Brot. Je länger desto besser bzw gieriger werden sie danach schnappen


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung Kochtopf. Kann da gut mitfühlen. Mir hängt da ebenfalls eine Grippe seit 4 Wochen an den Beinen und ich werde sie einfach nicht los.



Großer Gott-  vier Wochen? Sicher dass es Grippe ist und keine Schweinepest oder so? Gite Besserung!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Großer Gott-  vier Wochen? Sicher dass es Grippe ist und keine Schweinepest oder so? Gite Besserung!



Von der Magen Darm Grippe zu der normalen Grippe die jetzt eine saftige Nasen-nebenhöhlen Entzündung und eine Bronchitis ist. War deshalb schon beim Arzt aber weiger mich erneut hin zu gehen... Komm mir da immer blöd vor und lass es deshalb meist ^^

Und nu ins Bett ^^ muss morgen leider wieder zeitig raus


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!


@ Xianeli: in einem Artikel über das nächtliche Winterrotaugenangeln wird erwähnt, daß sich die Fische an Brotfütterung (Mashed oder Liquidized Bread) regelrecht gewöhnen, ihr Verhalten darauf abstellen.
Allerdings warnt der Autor, daß im Zuge der Gewöhnung an diese Köder die Bisse nicht rabiater, sondern „fauler” werden. Der Plötz im Schlaraffenland schlürft die Flocke ein und wartet auf die nächste, anstatt mit dem ersten Krümel im Maul zu flüchten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich glaube um hier eine Gewöhnung zu erzielen müsste ich Wochenlang schubkarrenweise liquidized Bread verklappen. Ich kenne niemanden der hier mit Brot und treibender Pose fischt. Goldene Zeiten


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Trip am Sonntag teuer bezahlen müssen und  liege erkältet flach. Gut, nach Frau und Kind war ich wohl einfach fällig, aber das ich hier sitzen/liegen muss während in zehn Fußminuten Entfernung die Döbels meinem Brote harren (ja, meine Herren - ich bin heiss wie Frittenfett seit Sonntag!) und ganz unglücklich darüber sind, dass kein dicker Waldschrat ihnen nachstellt - das bricht mein Herz - auch wenn der vernünftige Teil von mir bei der derzeitigen Witterung den Frühling herbei sehnt. Haken lösen mit klammen Fingern ist schwierig



Von mir ersteinmal gute Besserung. Bei uns gibt es dann immer "Gesundsuppe"; eine selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe. Wichtig ist das es ein ganzes Huhn ist mit Gerippe.
Und für Deinen neuen Angriff auf Frau Döbel und Co. wünsche ich Dir schon mal ein glückliches Händchen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz

PS.: Wir kommen leider erst nach der Stippermesse raus ans Wasser. :c


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> .... "Gesundsuppe"; eine selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe.




Man munkelt ja, die hilft so gut weil die Viecher in der Zucht reichlich Antibiotikum bekommen.:m

Gute Besserung Kochpott.|wavey:


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gute Besserung die Herren, mögen Sehnsucht nach dem Wasser und Antibiotika-Suppe eure Genesung beschleunigen!


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Man munkelt ja, die hilft so gut weil die Viecher in der Zucht reichlich Antibiotikum bekommen.:m
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> nein, das ist ein altes Hausmittel, kannte meine Oma, Jahrgang 1876, schon#h.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nur eine Vermutung: Nichts kann man so heiss trinken oder essen wie Hühnerbrühe. Und der Zink aus den Knochen soll auch helfen. Statt 7 Tage dauert dann die Grippe nur eine Woche.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss es aber ein frisches (darf aber durchaus tot sein) Huhn sein. Bestimmte Enzyme im Huhn helfen bei der Infektabwehr, ist sogar mal wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen worden.....oje, falls Thomas mitliest....Wissenschaft


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und ich habe bis eben probiert eine Ente durchs Sieb für die Winterangelei zu bekommen. Man war das ne Sauerei. Richtig funktioniert hatte es nicht, dabei lese ich immer davon, das 2mm im Winter die richtige Wahl sind.

Ich hätte den Gockel erst noch durch den Fleischwolf geben sollen, aber nun gut, dann siebe ich mal weiter.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hackfleisch zum Anfüttern und Fleischstückchen/Steakfetzen als Hakenköder sollen auch ganz gute Döbelköder sein. 
...diese Großmäuler nehmen wohl offenbar alles, was in die Futterluke paßt, wenn sie in Freßstimmung sind.

Fiel mir beim Thema ^ Fleischwolf ein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die alten Elbeangler hier schwören auf frisches Blut als Futterzusatz. Man sieht auch die Wolken, die sich Bilden und eine unnachahmliche Wolke und Spur legen. Nicht ganz erlaubt, aber sehr effektiv.

Die alten Haudegen hatten damals Sachen gemacht, auf die ich nicht im Ansatz gekommen wäre.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wen haben wir denn da beim Spaziergang und der Suche nach Angelplätzen entdeckt.












Und natürlich immer fleißig.






Selbst der Mais lächelt mit.






Dieser Spot könnte Gold wert sein. Egal wie Schaizze es läuft, hier klärt sich das.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Fotos, FF! 

Die Stellen auf den ersten beiden Bildern sehen sehr fischverdächtig aus, man weiß nur nie, wie weit das Geäst unter Wasser reicht. Das Thema Ast-Drill haben wir hier früher ja schon mal abgehandelt ;-)

Das Futterkorb-Stilleben ist auch prima.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos, FF!
> 
> Die Stellen auf den ersten beiden Bildern sehen sehr fischverdächtig aus, man weiß nur nie, wie weit das Geäst unter Wasser reicht. Das Thema Ast-Drill haben wir hier früher ja schon mal abgehandelt ;-)
> 
> Das Futterkorb-Stilleben ist auch prima.



Och die Zunge nennen die Einheimischen den Bereich, ist ein alter Hut und für Fänge immer zu haben, aber auch sehr Hängerreich, zumal kurz davor die Brücke gebaut wurde, seit 3 Jahren angemerkt und sich soviel Müll davor gesammelt hatte, das dieser Bereich jetzt einer Miene gleichen wird.

Interessant ist die Sumpflandschaft, die dahinter liegt, dort ist vom kleinen Graben, der sich hier mit dem kleinen Fluss vereint, ein aufgestauter Bereich. In meiner Kindheit war ich dort einmal Angeln und durfte im glasklaren Wasser monströse Schleien an mir vorbei ziehen sehen.

Wenn die Brücke steht, sitze ich dort. Allerdings dann in Vorbereitung zu einem Fangbericht "Dschunglefieber - Pickern im Sumpf" oder sowas in der Art. Ob die Schleien dort noch sind, keine Ahnung. Aber Fisch mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Bilder FF.


Und die hier:



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und ich habe bis eben probiert eine *Ente *durchs Sieb für die Winterangelei zu bekommen.



....lass nächstes Mal besser am Bett hängen. Plastik im Futter taugt nicht.:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ....lass nächste Mal besser am Bett hängen. Plastik im Futter taugt nicht.:q



Du Arsch! :vik::m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

:m:m:m:m:vik:#6


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sodale, mal die Zeit genutzt und die Funkbissanzeiger gewartet, neue Batterien und Dichtung rein und ne andere Rückplatte mit längeren Snagears verbaut. 

Was man im Winter nicht alles aus langeweile macht...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Sodale, mal die Zeit genutzt und die Funkbissanzeiger gewartet, neue Batterien und Dichtung rein und ne andere Rückplatte mit längeren Snagears verbaut.
> 
> Was man im Winter nicht alles aus langeweile macht...



Du kannst deine Langeweile gern bei mir beenden und meinen Hakenbinder suchen! :r|krach:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Bißanzeiger: hat jemand mal die „Sidewinder” oder ähnliche Bißanzeiger, die nicht an der Spitze, sondern weiter hinten an der Rute montiert werden, probiert?
Find ich ganz interessant für windige Tage. Probiert hab ich die noch nie.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meinst du sowas geomas https://www.anglerfuchs.com/bissanzeiger/ ? 

Habe die vor 2 Jahren geschenkt bekommen und finde sie klasse. Sensibilität lässt sich ebenfalls einstellen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Langeweile gern bei mir beenden und meinen Hakenbinder suchen! :r|krach:



Kannst meine haben, benutze sie eh nie ^^


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

FF ist Grobmotoriker der kann nicht ohne.|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> FF ist Grobmotoriker der kann nicht ohne.|supergri



Das Liegt in erster Linie daran, das ich nicht diese Fleischerhaken benutze, die du so gern zum Feedern benutzt.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Phhhhhh|muahah:Gut gekontert:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Phhhhhh|muahah:Gut gekontert:m



Ich kann aber tatsächlich nicht ohne Maschine Haken binden. Das ging bei 12er Haken noch ansehnlich, aber ich wurde Wahnsinnig. Mit dem Binder gehen 22er Haken durch ohne Probleme. Ohne Helferchen wäre ich gestorben nur beim Versuch.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann nur noch bis 16 er gut und kleiner geht eher nicht mehr.
Brauch ich aber auch nicht.:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kleiner als 16 geh ich auch nimmer. Hab zwar nich kleinere da aber die werden mich wohl noch überleben


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas geomas https://www.anglerfuchs.com/bissanzeiger/ ?
> 
> Habe die vor 2 Jahren geschenkt bekommen und finde sie klasse. Sensibilität lässt sich ebenfalls einstellen



Ne, ich meinte Bißanzeiger aus der „analogen Epoche”. 

Hier ist einer in Aktion: https://youtu.be/h4DrbgQKcyk, hier https://youtu.be/UejG9m12Dzk auch. Kommt mit drei verschieden harten/weichen Spitzen. 
Die Rutenspitze an sich kann auch abgesenkt werden und der Bißanzeiger windgeschützt montiert werden.

Gibt auch eine Art „Swinger”, die an der Rute befestigt werden (solche und ähnliche Konstruktionen werden wohl ganz gerne von Raubfischanglern benutzt, gibt auch Pendelbißanzeiger für diesen Zweck).

Hier ist ein Link zum Hersteller: https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/swing-and-quiver-tips/tipmaster-xtreme

Wie praktikabel die Dinger im Angelalltag sind, weiß ich nicht. Fürs Hochfrequenzangeln sicher nicht die erste Wahl.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann nur noch bis 16 er gut und kleiner geht eher nicht mehr.
> Brauch ich aber auch nicht.:q



Haha, ich lese ja gerade in dem über 40 Jahre alten Buch übers Schwingspitzangeln und der Autor, ein früher sehr erfolgreicher Matchangler, witzelt über die „The 20 Hook Brigade”. Er meint, wenn die Fische so vorsichtig sind, daß auf einen 18er Haken kein Fisch beißt, dann auch nicht auf einen noch kleineren Haken.

Was ich wirklich verwirrend finde, ist die tatsächliche Größe verschiedener Haken gleicher Nenn-Größe.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich verwirrend finde, ist die tatsächliche Größe verschiedener Haken gleicher Nenn-Größe.



Da sind schon ordentliche Unterschiede vorhanden.
Aber im ernst,die Sprotten die sich ein 16 er Eisen einverleiben taugen gerade als Köderfisch für Zander.
Moderlieschen angel ich nicht mehr,20er Haken,die hol ich mit der Senke.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieht höchst interessant aus und liest sich von der Beschreibung ganz gut. Sollte damit jemand Erfahrungen haben dann diese bitte auch mit mir teilen ^^ 

Habe nichts gegen Technik, aber das hat viel mehr als eine "Plastikbox".


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da sind schon ordentliche Unterschiede vorhanden.
> Aber im ernst,die Sprotten die sich ein 16 er Eisen einverleiben taugen gerade als Köderfisch für Zander.
> Moderlieschen angel ich nicht mehr,20er Haken,die hol ich mit der Senke.



Öh.

Ich fange fast alle Fische auf kleine Haken und kann genau das Gegenteil behaupten. Große Schleien, Brassen und dergleichen, mit Haken nicht größer als 16. 

An meinem alten Hausgewässer galt 16 als Groß, damit hast du wesentlich weniger gefangen als mit 20er und dergleichen. Beim Hegeangeln dann auch mal einen 24er Haken, weil du so die kleinen Fische, die das Gewicht dort ausmachen, sicher fangen konntest.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mir fällt auf, das japanische Haken kleiner ausfallen als deutsche... bei Sensas ähnlich. Habe ein Briefchen 20er an 0.08 Vorfächern. Ich sag mal so: eher selten im Einsatz, für kleiner als 18er habe ich nicht wirklich viele Anwendungsmöglichkeiten aber beruhigend dass sie dabei sind  beim Feedern gehe ich bei vielen fehlbissen gerne mal runter bis es passt-  was dann rauskommt ist tatsächlich winzig aber könnte bei einem Hegefischen den Unterschied machen  und Hauptsache nicht geschneidert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, das japanische Haken kleiner ausfallen als deutsche... bei Sensas ähnlich. Habe ein Briefchen 20er an 0.08 Vorfächern. Ich sag mal so: eher selten im Einsatz, für kleiner als 18er habe ich nicht wirklich viele Anwendungsmöglichkeiten aber beruhigend dass sie dabei sind  beim Feedern gehe ich bei vielen fehlbissen gerne mal runter bis es passt-  was dann rauskommt ist tatsächlich winzig aber könnte bei einem Hegefischen den Unterschied machen  und Hauptsache nicht geschneidert



Es geht ja auch um die Köderpräsentation, den Haken zu verstecken, das Gewicht zu reduzieren, das Eigenspiel des Köders. Ich habe hier Haken der Größe 16, die Fische in der passenden Größe würde ich gern mal fangen.

Oft auch, wenn gar nichts geht, dreht man noch was, das geht aber auch immer mit einem Köderwechsel/Mengensteuerung einher. Isoliert betrachtet natürlich absoluter Quatsch.

Deine 20er Haken sind dann sicherlich Owner? :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Sieht höchst interessant aus und liest sich von der Beschreibung ganz gut. Sollte damit jemand Erfahrungen haben dann diese bitte auch mit mir teilen ^^
> 
> Habe nichts gegen Technik, aber das hat viel mehr als eine "Plastikbox".



Ich hab ja auch Plastikboxen und finde die auch absolut nützlich, aber „old school” zu angeln hat eben auch seine Reize.

Falls ich mir so ein Teil hole, werde ich berichten.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sicher geht alles .Brassen bei uns würde damit auch gehen aber dann werden die Haken direkt inhaliert .Das mag vielleicht mit dem Karpfen aufkommen zu tun haben,die kleineren müssen schnell sein denn wenn die großen kommen ist schluß.

Vor 35 Jahren hab ich mal so Minihaken gefischtund konnte keinen Vorteil sehen.Eher das die Fische den Minihaken komplett Inhalieren.Deswegen lieber größer .Gibt noch andere Gründe wehalb ich lieber größere Haken fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sicher geht alles .Brassen bei uns würde damit auch gehen aber dann werden die Haken direkt inhaliert .Das mag vielleicht mit dem Karpfen aufkommen zu tun haben,die kleineren müssen schnell sein denn wenn die großen kommen ist schluß.
> 
> Vor 35 Jahren hab ich mal so Minihaken gefischtund konnte keinen Vorteil sehen.Eher das die Fische den Minihaken komplett Inhalieren.Deswegen lieber größer .Gibt noch andere Gründe wehalb ich lieber größere Haken fische.



Deine alte Hand reagiert einfach zu langsam, das war wohl der Unterschied vor 35 Jahren. :vik:

Sicher, es hängt auch mit dem Zielfisch zusammen, deren Beißverhalten. Wie oft ich aber bei kleinen Zupfern zum Anschlag setze, glaube wieder ne Sprotte zu landen, um dann mit Puls einen Tanz hinzulegen, zeigt auch, das kleine Haken sich gut machen.

Ich vergleiche das gern mit dem Aalangeln, wo lange geglaubt wurde, das ein 2er Haken optimal ist. Bis so ein Holländer mal seine Art des Aalfischens preisgab und die Haken recht klein waren. Er fing mehr, landete auch große Fische zuversichtlich war generell abgeneigt den großen Größen gegenüber.

Selbiges kann man bei Hechtanglern beobachten, wo der Anschlag auch mittlerweile direkt kommt, um eben das Abschlugen zu vermeiden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab einmal 22er Haken gebunden und benutzt. Zielfisch waren Ukeleis von maximal Fingerlänge. Hatte damals auch extra Pinkies beim Händler bestellt.
Hat perfekt funktioniert, das Köderfischangeln, das Raubfischangeln mit den Mini-Köfis dann aber nicht ;-)

16er Haken benutz ich noch relativ oft, am meisten aber 14er, gefolgt von 12ern. Davon aber typischerweise stabile Modelle.
10er oder größere Haken kommen eigentlich nur für vergleichsweise große Köder (Tauwurm, Brotflocke) ins Spiel und für 18er Haken angele ich nicht oft genug mit Maden oder Castern.

Hab öfters gehört und gelesen, daß die „alten Haken” bei gleicher Nenngröße eher kleiner waren als heutige Modelle.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich denke mal der Knackpunkt ist auch die verwendete Methode.
Auf Karpfen verwende ich recht kleine Haken.
Anker wie 2 er Haken verwende ich überhaupt nicht mehr.

Und nein es liegt nicht an den zittrigen Händen aber die Sehschärfe ist nicht mehr so wie sie mal war.:m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .
> 
> Deine 20er Haken sind dann sicherlich Owner? :m



Und sensas iirc :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und sensas iirc :m



Von den Owners habe ich ca. 400 Stück. Sind recht dickdrähtig für nen 20ger, machen sich aber ganz gut, gerade wenn fette Fische dabei sind, weil sie nicht so schnell aufbiegen.



> Ich denke mal der Knackpunkt ist auch die verwendete Methode.
> Auf Karpfen verwende ich recht kleine Haken.
> Anker wie 2 er Haken verwende ich überhaupt nicht mehr.
> 
> Und nein es liegt nicht an den zittrigen Händen aber die Sehschärfe ist nicht mehr so wie sie mal war.



Ich bin auch nur noch beim Hegeangeln sehr filigran unterwegs, sonst 16er/18er. Im Stillgewässer haben die Fischis halt Zeit, da muss man ne Nummer runter gehen. Im Fluss heißt es "Friss oder Stirb".

Ist auch ne Philosophiefrage. Hätte ich hier oft Karpfenkontakt, dann würde sich auch was ändern, das ist aber bisher nicht so gewesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Von den Owners habe ich ca. 400 Stück. Sind recht dickdrähtig für nen 20ger, machen sich aber ganz gut, gerade wenn fette Fische dabei sind, weil sie nicht so schnell aufbiegen.


Dafür brechen owner Haken dann lieber :m aber mit Gamakatzu und Sensas mein Lieblingsvorfachhaken


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat von euch mal wer bei friedfischen bestellt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal wer bei friedfischen bestellt?



Nö. (Hilft jetzt ordentlich gelle  )


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal wer bei friedfischen bestellt?



Ja, ist ein paar Jahre her. 
Sehr nettes und hilfsbereites Inhaber-Paar, gute Preise, schneller Versand. Die Auswahl ist nicht so umfangreich wie bei einigen „Versandriesen”, umfaßt aber auch Spezialitäten und teilweise besorgen sie auch Sachen, die nicht im Onlineshop gelistet sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat wer die PDF von Andals Werk "Grundangelfibel"? Ich muss das Ding, bevor wirklich schlimme Nachrichten uns erreichen, dann auf meine Homepage packen, als Tribut an seine Errungenschaften und seiner Leidenschaft dem Hobby gegenüber. 

Es darf nicht im WWW verschwinden. Ich wollte ihn deswegen schon früher fragen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...gelfibel.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2GLkvTylWaqonDGdGxhMfU


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Supi, ich habe beim suchen fehlerhafte Links bekommen, die Funktionierten. Dieser hier macht seine Arbeit. Jetzt das Schmuckstück auf die Platte packen.

Hoffen das Andal irgendwann in der Lage ist die "Freigabe" zu erteilen und packen wir das auf die HP. Ich hoffe er rappelt sich nochmals auf.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein paar Jahre her.
> Sehr nettes und hilfsbereites Inhaber-Paar, gute Preise, schneller Versand. Die Auswahl ist nicht so umfangreich wie bei einigen „Versandriesen”, umfaßt aber auch Spezialitäten und teilweise besorgen sie auch Sachen, die nicht im Onlineshop gelistet sind.



Hmm OK dann warte ich mal ab. Habe dort bestellt aber am Status hat sich die ganze Woche nichts geändert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hmm OK dann warte ich mal ab. Habe dort bestellt aber am Status hat sich die ganze Woche nichts geändert.



Die sind super nett und reagieren schnell, ggf. Einfach mal durchklingeln.
Andal wartet auf die Reha ich denke mal nicht dass wir Angst um ihn haben müssen-  er ist schliesslich ein überlerbererer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hmm OK dann warte ich mal ab. Habe dort bestellt aber am Status hat sich die ganze Woche nichts geändert.



Es ist nicht unüblich, das Händler Ware anbieten, die sie selbst nicht vorrätig haben und dann über ein Depot bestellen/in Auftrag geben und versenden lassen. Das Dauert dann idr. etwas länger. 

Geb den Herrschaften noch etwas Zeit, dann in Verzug setzen. Hilft oft Wunder.



> Andal wartet auf die Reha ich denke mal nicht dass wir Angst um ihn haben müssen-  er ist schliesslich ein überlerbererer



Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber mein Bekannter hatte selbiges Szenario vor 2 Jahren und kann jetzt weder laufen, noch sprechen, noch irgendetwas. Ich bete, das es gut ausgeht. Aber Schlaganfälle sind leider Monopoly.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber mein Bekannter hatte selbiges Szenario vor 2 Jahren und kann jetzt weder laufen, noch sprechen, noch irgendetwas. Ich bete, das es gut ausgeht. Aber Schlaganfälle sind leider Monopoly.



Dann lass es lieber.Ich weiss auch wovon ich Rede ,die Erfahrung bei einem geliebten Menschen machen zu müssen blieb mir leider nicht erspart.

Jedenfalls drücke ich Andal alles was geht.

Hinzugefügt: Sorry ,das ist ein Thema wo ich gleich aus der Hose springe.
Rea ,und alles was damit zusammenhängt.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja habe es nicht eilig. Das Zeugs kommt eh vor April nicht zum Einsatz. ^^ bin nur immer so schrecklich ungeduldig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann lass es lieber.Ich weiss auch wovon ich Rede ,die Erfahrung bei einem geliebten Menschen machen zu müssen blieb mir leider nicht erspart.
> 
> Jedenfalls drücke ich Andal alles was geht.
> 
> Hinzugefügt: Sorry ,das ist ein Thema wo ich gleich aus der Hose springe.
> Rea ,und alles was damit zusammenhängt.



Darfst du doch. Solche Themen muss jeder für sich individuell angehen. Es gehört zum Leben dazu.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs
 Ganz wichtig: Auch nochmal an dieser Stelle meine besten Genesungswünsche an Andal! Das wird schon wieder werden.

 Zu Friedfischen.de:


Xianeli schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal wer bei friedfischen bestellt?





geomas schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein paar Jahre her.
> Sehr nettes und hilfsbereites Inhaber-Paar, gute Preise, schneller Versand. Die Auswahl ist nicht so umfangreich wie bei einigen „Versandriesen”, umfaßt aber auch Spezialitäten und teilweise besorgen sie auch Sachen, die nicht im Onlineshop gelistet sind.


 
 Ich kann auch dies bestätigen, hab erst neulich bei Andreas und Diane bestellt, das lief super. Auch in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder was bestellt, und häufig nach sehr freundlicher und gründlicher telefonischer Beratung. 
 Übrigens lohnt sich ein ein Besuch im Laden für alle Parteien. Einst war ich da, bestaunte die vielen exotischen Ruten und kaufte verschiedene Kleinigkeiten, trank nen Kaffee. Als ich mich verabschiedete, bot mir Diane an, doch mal die 13´Acolyte in die Hand zu wedeln.. und träufelte dabei das süsse Gift in mein Ohr: "Naa.. das ist ein Stöckchen, oder?" Da wars um mich geschehen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Als ich mich verabschiedete, bot mir Diane an, doch mal die 13´Acolyte in die Hand zu wedeln.. und träufelte dabei das süsse Gift in mein Ohr: "Naa.. das ist ein Stöckchen, oder?" Da wars um mich geschehen!



Oha die Frau ist gefährlich! Ihr kostet mich schon genug :q ich habe den zanderpitt angeschrieben und in einem nebensatz nach den Preisvorstellungen für seine Pins gefragt |uhoh: ihr und vor allem DU, Minimax, seid Schuld wenn meine Tochter nicht auf die Uni kann


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ihr und vor allem DU, Minimax, seid Schuld wenn meine Tochter nicht auf die Uni kann


nein, nur die scheiß gesellschaft...:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> nein, nur die scheiß gesellschaft...:vik:



Klingt besser, gekauft! :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja 220km sind dann doch etwas zu weit  

Naja dann gedulde ich mich einfach noch was. Waren ja auch grad auf ner Messe und haben evtl jetzt gut zu tun. Kann ich dann verstehen. Ich hab Zeit ^^ 

Bin da eh kulant gerade bei kleinen Unternehmen. Da warte ich lieber was länger und Zahl evtl bisschen mehr als es den großen preisdrückenden Firmen in den boppes zu stopfen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ihr und vor allem DU, Minimax, seid Schuld wenn meine Tochter nicht auf die Uni kann



 Na sei doch froh, am Ende wird sie noch "Wissenschaftlerin"


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bruder im Geischde :vik:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt hab ich 5 Abflussrohre hier rum stehen und kein Mod der den Thread frei gibt.  Hab ich wieder gut mitgedacht ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist eh klüger bis Monatswechsel zu warten dann haben die Leute wieder Kohle; )


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich 5 Abflussrohre hier rum stehen und kein Mod der den Thread frei gibt. Hab ich wieder gut mitgedacht ^^



Bitte erläutern, stehe auf dem Schlachu.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte erläutern, stehe auf dem Schlachu.



...ich will Xianeli nicht vorgreifen, vermute aber es befinden sich Angelruten in den stabilen Plastikrohr-Transportverpackungen ;-)

Und Thread freigeben: ein „Biete-Angebot” muß wohl hier freigeschaltet werden. Mangels Mod momentan schwer möschlisch.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für Angelsachen hat man immer Geld Kochtopf 

Ja genau geomas. Je schneller das Zeug weg ist desto schneller kann neues kommen  Geduld ist echt nicht meins obwohl ich am Wasser eigentlich genug davon habe ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich 5 Abflussrohre hier rum stehen und kein Mod der den Thread frei gibt.  Hab ich wieder gut mitgedacht ^^




Jo freischalten is wohl erstmal nicht.

Aber du kannst ja für uns hier schonmal schreiben was du loswerden möchtest.#6
Vielleicht kann's ja hier jemand gebrauchen.:m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jo freischalten is wohl erstmal nicht.
> 
> Aber du kannst ja für uns hier schonmal schreiben was du loswerden möchtest.#6
> Vielleicht kann's ja hier jemand gebrauchen.:m



Richtig wir helfen gerne!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist nix besonderes dabei ^^ 
Ne daiwa lexa, daiwa ballistic x, daiwa aqualite Power float und 2 DAM Mad d-fender 2. Bis auf die Power float alles fast ungefischt ^^ und halt Kleinkram wie ne ryobi Zauber Match, okuma powerliner 860 und ne Chub abhakmatte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielleicht findet der Bereich "Friedfischangeln" jetzt mehr Anerkennung und Liebe vor? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie kommst du darauf? Wird gehen wie bisher,  ich mache mir eher sorgen um die angelpolitische Ausrichtung


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Wird gehen wie bisher,  ich mache mir eher sorgen um die angelpolitische Ausrichtung



Wie ich darauf komme? Weil Zeitschriften den Zeitgeist bedienen und dieser Bereich schon ignoriert wurde. Es geht ja in erster Linie ums Angeln, nicht um Politik. Dafür wird Thomas extern schon sorgen, die Plattform verschiebt sich, das Thema bleibt selbiges.

Das die Rute und Rolle hier durch wirtschaftliche Fesseln, konsequent hart mit sehr kontroversen Themen ins Gericht gehen wird, die vielleicht das eigene Geschäftsfeld betreffen, sollte verstanden werden. Oder meinst du jetzt, die Bezeichnungen "Soja-Salafist" und Co. sollten klar weiterhin Salonfähig gemacht werden? 

Angelpolitisch war das Forum Thomas. Der wird das Ding woanders schaukeln, da mache ich mir 0,0 Sorgen. Mir gehts rein ums Anglerische.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir werden sehen. Erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann man plötzlich Nutzernamen ändern?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

PN an dich......


----------



## JottU

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dank des kalten Wetters sind bei uns alle Seen zur Zeit nicht zu beangeln.  Raus muss ich jetzt aber trotzdem mal wieder.
Da stellt sich mir, als bisheriger Fließgewässernichtfreund, die Frage welche zur Zeit erfolgsversprechender sind. Eher der schnelle ca 1,50m tiefe Hauptfluss, oder der langsamere Nebenfluß mit nur 80cm Tiefe. Fischarten sind in beiden die gleichen drin, bis auf Barben im Haupt- und Schleien im Nebenfluß.
Wo würdet ihr es versuchen?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für das schnelle spricht die tiefe fürfür das das ruhigere Gewässer der geringere Strömungsdruck. Würde es bei letzterem probieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen. Erstmal abwarten.



Ich würde mich halt über eine Justierung/Investment in den Bereich Angeln freuen. Friedfischangeln an sich wird immer das fünfte Rad am Wagen bleiben. Sehe ich mir aber den Karpfenbereich an, der ja quasi das Flaggschiff der momentanen Anglerschaft ist, dahin vegetiert, dann Hinterfrage ich halt das Engagement gegenüber den relevanten Themen gegenüber dem Angeln.

Oder sind die Angler schon soweit, das sie wegen ihren Fängen und Tun eher im Verborgenen bleiben?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für Karpfen gibt es doch spezielle Foren.

Das AB war schon immer raubfischlastig. Evtl. ändert sich das mal da es ja dafür auch speziellere Foren gibt.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



JottU schrieb:


> .....Fischarten sind in beiden die gleichen drin, bis auf Barben im Haupt- und Schleien im Nebenfluß....



Wie gut ist den der Barbenbestand im Hauptstrom?

 Da Barben Strömung lieben und auch dort ganzjährig stehen, haben die auch einen ganzjährigen Energiebedarf. Barben sind daher gute Winterfische.

 Wenn der Barbenbestand gut ist, geh auf Barbe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für Karpfen gibt es doch spezielle Foren.
> 
> Das AB war schon immer raubfischlastig. Evtl. ändert sich das mal da es ja dafür auch speziellere Foren gibt.



Ist was dran, vielleicht suchen die Leute auch einfach komplett isolierte Bereiche wo nur diese eine Thematik diskutiert wird. Dann machen wir jetzt den Schleientanz?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wäre ein Anfang.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber wir könne auch alle andere Fische betanzen/beschwören oder die Frühlingsgötter damit es mal wärmer wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber wir könne auch alle andere Fische betanzen/beschwören oder die Frühlingsgötter damit es mal wärmer wird.



Ich werde, sobald das Wasser warm genug ist, mit einem Imitat von Vogel******** und einer Idee zum Teich gehen und jeder Schleie per Handschlag einen schönen Tag wünschen.

Mal schauen, wird Zeit den PB hochzuschrauben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin gespannt was das wird.#6


----------



## JottU

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für das schnelle spricht die tiefe fürfür das das ruhigere Gewässer der geringere Strömungsdruck. Würde es bei letzterem probieren





u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wie gut ist den der Barbenbestand im Hauptstrom?
> 
> Da Barben Strömung lieben und auch dort ganzjährig stehen, haben die auch einen ganzjährigen Energiebedarf. Barben sind daher gute Winterfische.
> 
> Wenn der Barbenbestand gut ist, geh auf Barbe.



Danke euch!
So wie es aussieht sollte ja beides funktionieren. Grund genug auch beides testen zu müssen.:vik:
Gehts also morgen erst mal nach meiner Behaglichkeit (Wind, Sonne). Liegen ja nur nen knappen Kilometer auseinander meine heute ausgeguckten Stellen.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was das wird.#6



Nicht mehr das Gleiche wie es war. Einzigartig war das AB durch den Verbandspolitischen Aspekt und der ist weg; jetzt ist es halt auch nur ein Anglerboard wie andere auch wo jede dritte Frage nach der TOP-Kombo, aber nicht teurer als 80,- €, lautet. 

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Nicht mehr das Gleiche wie es war. Einzigartig war das AB durch den Verbandspolitischen Aspekt und der ist weg; jetzt ist es halt auch nur ein Anglerboard wie andere auch wo jede dritte Frage nach der TOP-Kombo, aber nicht teurer als 80,- €, lautet.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Er meinte glaube ich die Idee mit Vogel******** Heinz. |supergri
Nutzt du eigentlich Taubenmist bei deiner Angelei?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War eben noch mal für ein Stündchen (netto-Angelzeit) am Wasser. Leider nix. 
Futter war Liquidized Bread, mit etwas Hanf angereichert, als Hakenköder diente ausgestanztes Brot.
Den Wind hatte ich von der Stärke unterschätzt und auch die Richtung war nicht optimal. 
Die Schwingspitze schlackerte in Böen heftig, die längere Variante mit justierbarem Gewicht hatte ich dummerweise nicht mit.
Einen deutlichen Biß hätte ich schon mitbekommen, aber die lieben Fische waren wohl nicht an einem leckeren Happen interessiert ;-)

Immerhin konnte ich meine Experimental-Rutenablage testweise zum Einsatz bringen und war angenehm überrascht:






Der Uferbereich hinter der „Spundwand” aus Holz ist mit zahllosen faustgroßen Steinen befestigt, ein normaler Rutenhalter ist dort kaum in den Boden zu bekommen.
Eine ausführliche Beschreibung der abgebildeten Bodenstativ-Bankstick-Kombination folgt in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na schau mal einer an. Wir haben wohl Geschwister im Einsatz! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schön Georg.

Es bringt beim schwingspitzeln bei Wind schon etwas, die Spitze ein wenig ins Wasser abzusenken, so dass die Schnur komplett weg ist.
Dann wedelt die nicht mehr so rum.

@FF

Jupp. Die Vogelkakke mein ich.|supergri


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Taubenkacke also. Nein wir verwenden die nicht, warum auch denn wir gehen nur noch pietschern. Aber gerade in Belgien ein Muß auf Rotaugen bei Wettbewerben. Bei Kujpers in Ittervoord standen mehrere große Kühlschränke mit Taubendreck, schon bearbeitet und fertig für den Einsatz im Futter. 
Was macht Kujpers eigentlich, ist der Laden noch offen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön Georg.
> 
> Es bringt beim schwingspitzeln bei Wind schon etwas, die Spitze ein wenig ins Wasser abzusenken, so dass die Schnur komplett weg ist.
> Dann wedelt die nicht mehr so rum.
> ..



Jo, danke, mach ich normalerweise auch. So 2-3cm reichen typischerweise. Ist auch praktisch bei Treibgut (Blätter im Herbst, Mini-Eisschollen im Winter...) auf dem Wasser. Bleibt weniger an der Schnur hängen.
Hatte dummerweise heute nur die kurze Schwingspitze mit und meine Rutenablage ist momentan noch nicht höhenverstellbar.

PS: Bei ganz wenig Wind und Welle leg ich die Rute so ab, daß die Schwingspitze gerade so die Wasseroberfläche berührt. Da sieht man auch den zaghaftesten Zupfer sofort. Ne sensiblere Bißanzeige bietet bei solchen Bedingungen nicht mal die zarteste Feeder-Spitze.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na schau mal einer an. Wir haben wohl Geschwister im Einsatz! :m
> 
> ...



Ahh, interessant! Meine „Konstruktion” ist in erster Linie für eine niedrige Rutenablage an befestigte Ufern (oder auf einem Bootssteg) gedacht.
Dein Dreibein hätte heute bei mir sicher gepunktet ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ahh, interessant! Meine „Konstruktion” ist in erster Linie für eine niedrige Rutenablage an befestigte Ufern (oder auf einem Bootssteg) gedacht.
> Dein Dreibein hätte heute bei mir sicher gepunktet ;-)



6 Euro bei Askari. Aber für mich fällt es um 20cm zu Kurz aus, dann wäre es perfekt. Dafür habe ich jetzt einen Ansatz, wie sich ein Dreibein für steinigen Boden zu sein hat. Ich brauche ja kein großes, dementsprechend wird noch weiter gesucht.

Zumal der Feederarm jetzt an die Kiepe kommt, dann its aber auch wieder Wurst. Wenn ich allerdings wieder im Dschungle unterwegs bin, dann fällt die Kiepe weg.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lustig! Während FF den fast vergessenen Taubenschiss auskramt bin ich bei Recherchen in UK auf Wickensaat gestoßen. Quasi als großes leckeres Hanfkorn unter den kleinen Körnern angeboten, leichter anzuködern und weich genug dass es Rotaugen eine Milisekunde länger im Maul behalten sollen. Soll bei Loosefeed Hanf eine Bank sein,  hat wer von euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Mir war es bis vor kurzem neu, erstmals aufmerksam bin ich durch "Das große Buch vom Angeln", dessen schrecklich übersetzter Süßwasserteil wohl aus dem Improve your Coarsefishing stammt ("Grundköder" statt "Grundfutter", zwischendurch ist mal von Hacken die Rede...)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lustig! Während FF den fast vergessenen Taubenschiss auskramt bin ich bei Recherchen in UK auf Wickensaat gestoßen. Quasi als großes leckeres Hanfkorn unter den kleinen Körnern angeboten, leichter anzuködern und weich genug dass es Rotaugen eine Milisekunde länger im Maul behalten sollen. Soll bei Loosefeed Hanf eine Bank sein,  hat wer von euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Mir war es bis vor kurzem neu, erstmals aufmerksam bin ich durch "Das große Buch vom Angeln", dessen schrecklich übersetzter Süßwasserteil wohl aus dem Improve your Coarsefishing stammt ("Grundköder" statt "Grundfutter", zwischendurch ist mal von Hacken die Rede...)



Keineswegs neu. Ich habe sehr viele Körner gefischt, einige davon sind sogar in meinem Futter zu Mehl verarbeitet, als absoluter Fischmagnet.  Bei den Saaten an sich muss man immer Schauen, wie sich der Aufwand vom Herstellen und Nutzen ausgeht. Weizen ist easy to go, wogegen Hanf immer gekocht werden muss und recht lange braucht. Leinsamen taugen als Köder nicht, sind aber als Schrot oder Mehl Top. Nigersaat fällt in gleiche Rubrik.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lustig! Während FF den fast vergessenen Taubenschiss auskramt bin ich bei Recherchen in UK auf Wickensaat gestoßen. Quasi als großes leckeres Hanfkorn unter den kleinen Körnern angeboten, leichter anzuködern und weich genug dass es Rotaugen eine Milisekunde länger im Maul behalten sollen. Soll bei Loosefeed Hanf eine Bank sein,  hat wer von euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Mir war es bis vor kurzem neu, erstmals aufmerksam bin ich durch "Das große Buch vom Angeln", dessen schrecklich übersetzter Süßwasserteil wohl aus dem Improve your Coarsefishing stammt ("Grundköder" statt "Grundfutter", zwischendurch ist mal von Hacken die Rede...)



Haha, ist noch gar nicht so lange her, daß ich „tare” übersetzen lassen mußte (mein Schulenglisch aus dem Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat ging leider nicht auf Angelköder ein).

Probiert hab ich Wicke noch nicht, wie so viele interessante Köder.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keineswegs neu. Ich habe sehr viele Körner gefischt, einige davon sind sogar in meinem Futter zu Mehl verarbeitet, als absoluter Fischmagnet.  Bei den Saaten an sich muss man immer Schauen, wie sich der Aufwand vom Herstellen und Nutzen ausgeht. Weizen ist easy to go, wogegen Hanf immer gekocht werden muss und recht lange braucht. Leinsamen taugen als Köder nicht, sind aber als Schrot oder Mehl Top. Nigersaat fällt in gleiche Rubrik.



War nicht wegen neu sondern weil der Köder in D fast vergessen ist. Hab bisher nix drüber gelesen

@geomas: lt. Googleübersetzer ist "Unkraut" die gebräuchlichste Übersetzung, mir hat mein Goldener-Westen-Schulenglisch nicht weiter geholfen dabei


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> wogegen Hanf immer gekocht werden muss und recht lange braucht.



Hab ihn vor lauter Kochzeit mal schlichtweg vergessen.

War das 'ne Sauerei..

Einbrennkaramelisierte Masse in grober
Basaltoptik [emoji849]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> War nicht wegen neu sondern weil der Köder in D fast vergessen ist. Hab bisher nix drüber gelesen
> 
> @geomas: lt. Googleübersetzer ist "Unkraut" die gebräuchlichste Übersetzung, mir hat mein Goldener-Westen-Schulenglisch nicht weiter geholfen dabei



Ich glaube da brauchst du mit Saaten und Co. gar nicht so weit ausufern. Stichwort: Teig. Kein Schwein nutzt ihn mehr, dabei so fängig.

Ich werde die Tage mal das Bild rauskramen, als ich 10 Jahre alt war, mit einem Fisch auf dem Arm, der Länger war als ich. Auf Brötchenteig gefangen. 

Momentan heißt es: Made, Wurm, Made, Wurm, Made

Aber auch zurecht, so viel fangen sie nun mal.



> Hab ihn vor lauter Kochzeit mal schlichtweg vergessen.
> 
> War das 'ne Sauerei..



Schlimmer finde ich, das Hanf bei mir an so wenigen Gewässern läuft, wo doch dieses Korn immer als Waffe beschrieben wird. Ich glaube ich sollte weniger Kiffer zu Angelthemen konsultieren..........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ausprobieren..ist, wenn auch 5€ Phrasenbehaftet,wirklich Gewässerabhängig.

Was bei dir der Hanf, ist bei mir ein Ködertechnisches "Käsetrauma". 

Angeblich ja ein Barbenköder erster Güte...irgendwo bestimmt, "hier" aber definitiv nicht. 

Halbstarke Karpfen und Döbel gabs..also nur ganz knapp am Zielfisch vorbei. 

Egal wie und wann ich da 2 Ruten kombiniert habe..Bisse von Bert the Barbel kamen immer(!) auf die garantiert Käsefreie Maden oder Pelletrute.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube da brauchst du mit Saaten und Co. gar nicht so weit ausufern. Stichwort: Teig. Kein Schwein nutzt ihn mehr, dabei so fängig.


Ich habe es mehrfach probiert ohne einen Biss auf Teig. #c gekauft, selbstgemacht... vielleicht auch Gewässerabhängig. Mich reizt jedenfalls an der wicke das Zusammenspiel mit Hanf (und sie war bei anglingtimes einer der Top 10 Köder auf große Rotaugen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe es mehrfach probiert ohne einen Biss auf Teig. #c gekauft, selbstgemacht... vielleicht auch Gewässerabhängig. Mich reizt jedenfalls an der wicke das Zusammenspiel mit Hanf (und sie war bei anglingtimes einer der Top 10 Köder auf große Rotaugen)



Mit Teig habe ich solange nicht gefischt, das es unheimlich wird. In weiser Voraussicht hatte ich letztes Jahr einige Tuben Forellenteigs wegen der Farbe geordert, weil in meinem Hausgewässer dieses Kriterium scheinbar sehr wirksam zu sein scheint.

Wie Groß sind denn Wicken? Ich habe Saaten versucht zu fischen, die aber eindeutig zu klein waren und nur noch an sehr dünnen Haken der Größe 20 funktionierten. Wicken könnten/sehen auch so aus.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie Groß sind denn Wicken? Ich habe Saaten versucht zu fischen, die aber eindeutig zu klein waren und nur noch an sehr dünnen Haken der Größe 20 funktionierten. Wicken könnten/sehen auch so aus.



Hier https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/community/other-stuff/14592_daves-hemp-tares ist ein Bild im Artikel - links Hanf, rechts Wicken.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde anhand dessen sagen kleiner als Mais größer als Hanf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yo, ich habe Wicken aber auch in die falsche Kategorie verbucht. Ist das nicht eher eine Beere/Frucht anstelle einer Saat/Korn? Die Dinger sehen aus wie Holunder.........


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Bild ist auch Holunder


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aaaaber Holunder geht auch


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo, ich habe Wicken aber auch in die falsche Kategorie verbucht. Ist das nicht eher eine Beere/Frucht anstelle einer Saat/Korn? Die Dinger sehen aus wie Holunder.........



Irreführendes Titelbild: im Artikel stand, die beste Zeit für die Kombo Hanf/Wicken beginnt, wenn die Holunderbeeren wie abgebildet zu sehen sind. Laut Autor Typischerweise August/September.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Bild ist auch Holunder



Bin ich jetzt verrückt? Wat zum Teufel hat der Holunder jetzt mit den Wicken zu tun? Ich habe 10 Stunden zuviel Monitor gestarrt, verzeih mir!



geomas schrieb:


> Irreführendes Titelbild: im Artikel stand, die beste Zeit für die Kombo Hanf/Wicken beginnt, wenn die Holunderbeeren wie abgebildet zu sehen sind. Laut Autor Typischerweise August/September.




AhA! Die Engländer wieder. Können keinen Fußball spielen, schreiben komische Artikel und saufen scheiss Tee!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In dem anglingdirect-Artikel ist ein Bild mit 2 Futterdosen, links Hanf, rechts Wicken. Da sieht man die Größe ganz gut. Wie Kochtopf schon bemerkte: kleiner als Mais, größer als Hanf.
Die Briten schlagen Hakengrößen 16-18 vor, wichtig ist eine „knappe Anköderung”, damit der Anhieb durchkommt, also nicht zu viel verstecken vom Haken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> In dem anglingdirect-Artikel ist ein Bild mit 2 Futterdosen, links Hanf, rechts Wicken. Da sieht man die Größe ganz gut. Wie Kochtopf schon bemerkte: kleiner als Mais, größer als Hanf.
> Die Briten schlagen Hakengrößen 16-18 vor, wichtig ist eine „knappe Anköderung”, damit der Anhieb durchkommt, also nicht zu viel verstecken vom Haken.



Wie bei allen Saaten. Generell auch eine tolle Idee, aber die Flut von Ködern muss in meinen Augen auch zum Gewässer passend sein. Unter Garantie funktionieren Kirschen dort, wo sie auch am Ufer ins Wasser fallen. Während du im Gebirge wohl eher den Spott vom Döbel dir einfängst.

Fische können durchaus Misstrauisch, diese Erfahrung machte ich mit Nudeln im Futter und am Haken. Die Polen schwören drauf, in meinem Parksee unter Dauerbombardierung von Backwaren ging damit nichts. Auch nicht nach einer Woche testen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> AhA! Die Engländer wieder. Können keinen Fußball spielen, schreiben komische Artikel und *saufen scheiss Tee*!




Bestimmt mit Hanf drin....|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, gewässerabhängig sind sicher alle Köder, speziell die Exoten.

Wobei ich nach wie vor glaube, daß Fische generell neugierig sind und (wie kleine Kinder) erstmal alles ins Maul nehmen und kosten/draufrumlutschen, bevor sie es schlucken oder ausspucken ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> . Unter Garantie funktionieren Kirschen dort, wo sie auch am Ufer ins Wasser fallen. Während du im Gebirge wohl eher den Spott vom Döbel dir einfängst.
> .



Und Bananenboilies und Ananasaromen fangen nur da wo Bananen und Ananas ins Wasser fallen? 
Halte nix von der Theorie, glaube eher das Gewässertrübung und allgemeines Nahrungsangebot mehr damit zu tun haben was geht und was nicht.wenn ich sehe wie sich Alande, Graser und was mein Vater sonst noch im Teich hat auf Erdbeeren  (angeschnitten) stürzen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wobei ich nach wie vor glaube, daß Fische generell neugierig sind und (wie kleine Kinder) erstmal alles ins Maul nehmen und kosten/draufrumlutschen, bevor sie es schlucken oder ausspucken ;-)




Jupp.
Da bin ich auch von überzeugt.#6

Den ominösen Kirschbaum am Wasser gibts glaub ich nur im Lehrbuch.

Ich hab schon zu DDR Zeiten Döbel mit Krschen aus dem Glas gefangen und es gibt da weit und breit keine Kirschbäume.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und Bananenboilies und Ananasaromen fangen nur da wo Bananen und Ananas ins Wasser fallen?
> Halte nix von der Theorie, glaube eher das Gewässertrübung und allgemeines Nahrungsangebot mehr damit zu tun haben was geht und was nicht.wenn ich sehe wie sich Alande, Graser und was mein Vater sonst noch im Teich hat auf Erdbeeren  (angeschnitten) stürzen...



Boilies als solches sind jetzt fängig, waren sie es aber am Anfang? Ich kann mich gut erinnern, wie diese Murmeln anfänglich sehr skeptisch begutachtet wurden. Weshalb wohl wird mit sehr aminoreichen Murmeln über lange Zeiträume gefüttert? Um den Fisch daran zu gewöhnen. Das beisst sich nicht mit meiner Argumentation.

Das es immer mal wieder einen Fang gibt steht ja außer Frage, aber die Imitation der natürlichen Nahrung ist immernoch der Garant für jeden Erfolg. Setze dich mal mit Zuckmückenlarven an ein Gewässer, wo diese Vorkommen. Du fängst dir den Rücken Krumm, vom Aland bis zur Schleie.

Große Köder/Exoten heben sich ab, sind wahrlich selektiver, aber das wars auch. Ich habe noch nie gesehen, das jemand Abseits der Ever Greens bei Hegefischen damit einen Vorteil erlangen konnte, eher das Gegenteil. Beim Method Feedern ignoriert man den Geschmack/Duft der Boilies ja auch, wegen dem Fischmehl. Da kommen wir auch zur Vogel******** zurück.

Warum unter Wettkämpfern ein Must Have im Futter? Die natürlichste Nahrung, der Vogelkot im Wasser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Da bin ich auch von überzeugt.#6
> 
> Den ominösen Kirschbaum am Wasser gibts glaub ich nur im Lehrbuch.
> 
> Ich hab schon zu DDR Zeiten Döbel mit Krschen aus dem Glas gefangen und es gibt da weit und breit keine Kirschbäume.



Mache ich dir Bilder von, hier stehen so einige davon am Wasser. Davon ab:

Warum funktionieren Zitrusaromen in Gewässern in Italien wesentlich besser als in Deutschland? Das Thema hatten wir letztens in der Hegegruppe mit ähnlichem Diskussionsverlauf. Rate mal, was dort an Zitronen ins Wasser kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mache ich dir Bilder von, hier stehen so einige davon am Wasser.




Das kann nicht zum Nachteil sein.
Gehen tuts aber auch ohne.#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kann nicht zum Nachteil sein.
> Gehen tuts aber auch ohne.#6



Ist ein Nachteil, die Leute schwadronieren dort um die Bäume und werden dich erschlagen, wenn du versucht bist, auch nur eine einzige Frucht abzuzupfen. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So gesehen ja.:m

Ich hab immer eingeweckte Kirschen genommen. Da ist man unabhängig von Jahreszeit und natrürlichem Vorkommen und sicher vor Eingeborenen, die ihre Bäume bewachen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier bewachen die Eingeborenen ihre Flaschen mit „Kirsch” ;-)

Unsinn, bin ja selbst en Eingeborener und „Kirsch” ist nicht mehr en Vogue.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So gesehen ja.:m
> 
> Ich hab immer eingeweckte Kirschen genommen. Da ist man unabhängig von Jahreszeit und natrürlichem Vorkommen und sicher vor Eingeborenen, die ihre Bäume bewachen.



Das ist aber auch so ein kurioser Fisch, der Döbel. Empfänglich für scheinbar alles. Wie viele Karpfen werden denn auf Kirschen gefangen, dem Boilie sehr nahe kommend? Habe ich wenig, bis nichts von gehört.

Vielleicht ist der Döbel tatsächlich der Opportunist unter den Fischarten. Brassen dagegen können mäkelig sein.



geomas schrieb:


> Hier bewachen die Eingeborenen ihre Flaschen mit „Kirsch” ;-)
> 
> Unsinn, bin ja selbst en Eingeborener und „Kirsch” ist nicht mehr en Vogue.



Alkohol kann ich nach der letzten Kneipentour nicht mehr sehen..........


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch so ein kurioser Fisch, der Döbel. Empfänglich für scheinbar alles. Wie viele Karpfen werden denn auf Kirschen gefangen, dem Boilie sehr nahe kommend?




Hier kommen Karpfen und Döbel nicht gemeinsam vor und da wo es Karpfen gibt angelt niemand mit Kirschen.#t

Keine Ahnung ob die Kirschen nehmen würden.
Ausschließen würde ich das nicht aber verlassen tue ich mich doch lieber auf bewährte Köder.|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hier bewachen die Eingeborenen ihre Flaschen mit „Kirsch” ;-)
> 
> Unsinn, bin ja selbst en Eingeborener und „Kirsch” ist nicht mehr en Vogue.



Aaah du gehörst zur Pfeffi-Fraktion


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ne, Kaffee und Pils reichen mir. Im Sommer auch mal Cidre oder ein Weizenbier. Schnaps trink ich seit der Schulzeit nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen werd ichs wohl noch mal probieren, vielleicht etwas früher los und evtl. ne zweite Rute auslegen. Möglicherweise Methodfeeder + Mini-Boilie. 
Nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Morgen werd ichs wohl noch mal probieren, vielleicht etwas früher los und evtl. ne zweite Rute auslegen. Möglicherweise Methodfeeder + Mini-Boilie.
> Nach Lust und Laune.



Ja bitte! Ihr müsst alle angeln gehen und Berichte schreiben damit ich wieder gesund werde


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja bitte! Ihr müsst alle angeln gehen und Berichte schreiben damit ich wieder gesund werde



So machen wir das. Bleib Du mal im Bett mit ner heißen Hühnerbrühe und wir bibbern am Wasser.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mach uns stolz und bring uns was mit nach Hause ^^ wenn hier nicht immer Bilder von frisch gefangen Fischen gepostet würden, wüsste ich nicht mehr wie Fische aussehen


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ... (wie kleine Kinder) erstmal alles ins Maul nehmen und kosten/draufrumlutschen, bevor sie es schlucken oder ausspucken ;-)



Redest du da wirklich von Kindern!? 


Kurzen Gruß zwischendurch an die Mannschaft..auch wenn ich aktuell mehr lese als schreibe, bin ich immer noch stets dabei. Leider grad alles etwas stressig hier... 




geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin konnte ich meine Experimental-Rutenablage testweise zum Einsatz bringen und war angenehm überrascht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Uferbereich hinter der „Spundwand” aus Holz ist mit zahllosen faustgroßen Steinen befestigt, ein normaler Rutenhalter ist dort kaum in den Boden zu bekommen.
> Eine ausführliche Beschreibung der abgebildeten Bodenstativ-Bankstick-Kombination folgt in den kommenden Tagen.



Gefällt mir sehr gut, Georg! Ich bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht dazu. Ich hatte eher mit einem eher klassischen Dreibein im Miniformat mit Beschwerung zwecks Stabilität gerechnet, aber die Variante gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


Mit ganz viel Glück schaffe ich es morgen Vormittag nochmal kurz ans Wasser, aber das hängt davon ab, wie fleißig ich heute noch bin und wie meine Termine morgen liegen - auf letzteres hab ich leider keinen Einfluß.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.facebook.com/MutterderMannmitdemkoksistda/videos/1924857047776422/

Gleich mal alle meine Ruten testen ob sie den Test auch bestehen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tobias: hoffentlich klappts bei Dir mit einem Angeltrip! Die Idee mit dem Rutenhalter stelle ich die nächsten Tage vor, muß noch etwas probieren und knipsen.

@ Xianeli: netter Clip ;-) Ist das alte Werbung aus Übersee für unkaputtbare Ruten oder einfach fernöstlicher Humor? Ne Mischung aus beidem?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bepiesel mich grad. Stell mir grad vor, was meine Frau sagen würde, wenn ich mir ne Rute schnapp und im Garten so abgeh.
Köstlich. Und das Geschreie dabei.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hoffe ihr kommt alle raus am Wochenende und könnt berichten.
Kochtopf, weiterhin gute Besserung.
Ich kann, wie es zur Zeit aussieht, wohl auch erst in 2-3 Wochen los.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht aber ich würdw die Ruten kaufen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht aber ich würdw die Ruten kaufen



Lass ne Sammelbestellung bei Ali machen für 2,50 die Rute und gemeinsam auf Großwels ansitzen  Da kann man zwar gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen... Aber hey, Fisch ist Fisch ^^


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Xianeli: netter Clip ;-) Ist das alte Werbung aus Übersee für unkaputtbare Ruten oder einfach fernöstlicher Humor? Ne Mischung aus beidem?



Ich hab keine Ahnung. Da fehlen mir einfach die Worte ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der hässlichste Karpfen den ich in meinem Leben gefangen habe!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ der wird ne Menge erlebt oder besser überlebt haben, der Bursche.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ der wird ne Menge erlebt oder besser überlebt haben, der Bursche.



Keine Ahnung ob er es überlebt hatte. Flossenfäule tippe ich mal. Der Tag war aber sagenhaft. Von 40cm bis 75cm 9 Karpfen innerhalb von 2,5 Stunden am Method Feeder. Kaum war ein Fisch versorgt und die Rute draußen, hatte es schon wieder geknallt. Nach Nummer 9 hatte ich dann aufgehört, war mir zu anstrengend und eindeutig zu nervenaufreibend.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Georg...sieht bisher leider schlecht aus mit Angeln heute, aber was solls. 

Chris, das war aber nicht am Hafen nehme ich mal stark an?  Klingt aber traumhaft...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Chris, das war aber nicht am Hafen nehme ich mal stark an?  Klingt aber traumhaft...



War ein Parksee. Muss aber Besatz gewesen sein, vielleicht haben diese sich unter die größeren Fische gemischt und Futterneid erzeugt. Anders konnte ich mir diesen Tag nicht erklären und es gelang mir auch nicht auch nur im Ansatz das Ganze zu reproduzieren.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF: sieht wirklich sehr ungesund aus der Fisch  

Ja, Method Feedern kann manchmal echt nervend sein. Hatte das gleiche Phänomen wie FF. Die Ruten liefen in Holland alle 5 Minuten ab, Biss auf beiden Ruten gleichzeitig waren eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Damit es ein Familienurlaub blieb lagen die Ruten auch nur kurz tagsüber im Wasser. Nachtangeln wurde mir nach der ersten Nacht verboten da der Vibrationsalarm der Funkbox sehr oft los ging. 
Waren aber alles nur stattliche Brassen und keine Karpfen.
Das muss ich aber sagen finde ich so gut am Method Feeder. Wenn es läuft dann oft richtig.
Dafür gibt es aber auch ein anderes Gewässer an dem ich mit MF noch nichts gefangen habe und auf der gleichen Stelle mit der Feederrute und Futterkorb 20 Kilo Brassen in wenigen Stunden raushole 

Paket kam heute.... Ich werde langsam zu einem richtigen Korum Fan. Überzeugt mich jedesmal die Marke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> @FF: sieht wirklich sehr ungesund aus der Fisch
> 
> Ja, Method Feedern kann manchmal echt nervend sein. Hatte das gleiche Phänomen wie FF. Die Ruten liefen in Holland alle 5 Minuten ab, Biss auf beiden Ruten gleichzeitig waren eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Damit es ein Familienurlaub blieb lagen die Ruten auch nur kurz tagsüber im Wasser. Nachtangeln wurde mir nach der ersten Nacht verboten da der Vibrationsalarm der Funkbox sehr oft los ging.
> Waren aber alles nur stattliche Brassen und keine Karpfen.
> Das muss ich aber sagen finde ich so gut am Method Feeder. Wenn es läuft dann oft richtig.
> Dafür gibt es aber auch ein anderes Gewässer an dem ich mit MF noch nichts gefangen habe und auf der gleichen Stelle mit der Feederrute und Futterkorb 20 Kilo Brassen in wenigen Stunden raushole
> 
> Paket kam heute.... Ich werde langsam zu einem richtigen Korum Fan. Überzeugt mich jedesmal die Marke



Ich finde nach wie vor, das für natürliche Gewässer der Method Feeder zwar selektiv ist, aber keineswegs so effektiv wie andere Methoden. Als Hybrid zwischen Festblei und Feedern vereint es tolle Eigenschaften, aber weder gelingt es dir, Fische am Platz zu halten und hat fürs Lockfutter/Pellets immer eine sehr gleichbleibende Präsentation. Du kannst ja schlecht aktives Futter anbieten, dann würde dir der Mix beim Absinken zerballern und du endest bei einer Futterspirale, wenn überhaupt.

Auch finde ich, ist es unheimlich schwer, die Fische zum Grund zu ziehen bei tiefem Wasser. Method Feeder halt. Die Tacklebranche gab sich aber Mühe, das Bild eindeutig zu verzerren. Ab an den Commercial, 50kg Karpfen fangen und logo, jeder Hans an seinem See kann das. :vik:



> Paket kam heute.... Ich werde langsam zu einem richtigen Korum Fan. Überzeugt mich jedesmal die Marke



Wat is im Paket?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ausprobieren..ist, wenn auch 5€ Phrasenbehaftet,wirklich Gewässerabhängig.
> 
> Was bei dir der Hanf, ist bei mir ein Ködertechnisches "Käsetrauma".
> 
> Angeblich ja ein Barbenköder erster Güte...irgendwo bestimmt, "hier" aber definitiv nicht.
> 
> Halbstarke Karpfen und Döbel gabs..also nur ganz knapp am Zielfisch vorbei.
> 
> Egal wie und wann ich da 2 Ruten kombiniert habe..Bisse von Bert the Barbel kamen immer(!) auf die garantiert Käsefreie Maden oder Pelletrute.



Hey, den Ball wollte ich gestern noch aufnehmen!

Möglicherweise täuschen diese tollen Fachberichte auch, weil oft vorgefüttert wird. Ich hatte mal so ein tollen journalistischen Erguss in einem Schmierblatt gelesen. Dort erklärte jener Barbenfreund, das er gern eine Stunde vor dem eigentlichen Angeln antritt und erstmal mit 5kg (!) Pellets vorfüttert.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das er sowas nicht nur für den Bericht macht. Daher kommen wohl viele Zaubereien und Märchen zusammen und man selbst steht wie der letzte Hammel vor dem eigenen Gewässer, weil nichts klappt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab auch schon von Teamanglern gehört die Säckeweise mit Mais vorfüttern... aber klar der Markt verlangt danach und unter 30Pfund Karpfen oder 90er Hecht darfst du nicht nach Hause kommen. Unterm Strich verarschen wir uns alle selbst


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> verarschen wir uns alle selbst



Wieso?

Du hast doch keine Möglichkeit mehr ein Ergebnis auf Faktoren zurückzuführen, wenn du Tonnenweise fütterst. Ich habe einmal auf so einem gefüttertem Karpfenplatz gefeedert und mehr fing ich zu Lebzeiten an diesem See nicht innerhalb von 4h. Es verzerrt das Bild so dermaßen:

Modernes Cheaten.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja bei uns an der Talsperre (6m) tief lief der MF bisher immer besser als der normale Feeder, Pose oder anderes grundangeln. 

In Holland habe ich im Umkreis von 2m um den Spot regelmäßig 8mm Pellets gefüttert auch wenn die Ruten nicht im Wasser waren. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert und die Fische haben sich die komplette Woche immer dort aufgehalten. Natürlich hätte jede andere Methode ebenso funktioniert, vielleicht sogar auch besser. Hätte mir aber nichts genutzt denn ich kam so schon nicht hinterher 

Das ist jetzt nicht die Art wie man MF fischt aber in diesem Fall lief es Bombe und für anderes angeln hatte ich kein Equipment dabei. War so schön eine Herausforderung alles ins Auto zu packen mit einem 2 Jahre alten Kind, 3 Monate altem Baby und großen Jagd-und Laufhund ^^

Im Paket war https://www.friedfischen.de/KORUM-Rutenfutteral-fuer-5-Ruten---5-Rod-Quiver.html

Kommen die 2lb Ruten rein, karpfenkescher und shelter. Passt alles wunderbar, ist noch Platz und bin von der Verarbeitung sowas von zufrieden. Preis Leistung empfinde ich für mehr als gut.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja bei uns an der Talsperre (6m) tief lief der MF bisher immer besser als der normale Feeder, Pose oder anderes grundangeln.
> 
> In Holland habe ich im Umkreis von 2m um den Spot regelmäßig 8mm Pellets gefüttert auch wenn die Ruten nicht im Wasser waren. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert und die Fische haben sich die komplette Woche immer dort aufgehalten. Natürlich hätte jede andere Methode ebenso funktioniert, vielleicht sogar auch besser. Hätte mir aber nichts genutzt denn ich kam so schon nicht hinterher
> 
> Das ist jetzt nicht die Art wie man MF fischt aber in diesem Fall lief es Bombe und für anderes angeln hatte ich kein Equipment dabei. War so schön eine Herausforderung alles ins Auto zu packen mit einem 2 Jahre alten Kind, 3 Monate altem Baby und großen Jagd-und Laufhund ^^
> 
> Im Paket war https://www.friedfischen.de/KORUM-Rutenfutteral-fuer-5-Ruten---5-Rod-Quiver.html
> 
> Kommen die 2lb Ruten rein, karpfenkescher und shelter. Passt alles wunderbar, ist noch Platz und bin von der Verarbeitung sowas von zufrieden. Preis Leistung empfinde ich für mehr als gut.



Glückwunsch zum Quiver. Hab auch ein paar Sachen von Korum, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht alles „Gold”, aber bei den meisten Teilen stimmen Qualität und insbesondere das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Sind auch recht innovativ, die Korum-Leute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

6m ist ja nicht tief. Aber Holland und Deutschland sind schon ein Unterschied per se, vom Angeln her. Die ganzen Raubfischboys fahren ja nicht umsonst darüber. Ich werde auch nen Trip dorthin hinlegen, irgendwann kommt der Tag, ich liebe diese kleinen Gräben und Polder.

Wo du es schreibst, wegen dem Erfolg. Selbiges Gefühl hatte ich oft gegenüber dem Method Feeder und anderen Methoden. Ich glaube, zumindest für mich, es fehlt ein See mit gutem Karpfenbestand von 2kg-4kg. Dann macht das alles mehr sinn.

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, mein Hausgewässer, die Zicke, mit viel Wasser und weniger Fisch, wird mit dem Method Feeder zur Mutprobe!

Paket: Das Ding hätte ich gern in 140cm, sieht Top aus. Aber die Ruten außen? Generell wie nen Biwak-Futteral für Bundeswehrangler. Wirklich ein sehr, sehr schönes Teil.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Quiver. Hab auch ein paar Sachen von Korum, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht alles „Gold”, aber bei den meisten Teilen stimmen Qualität und insbesondere das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Sind auch recht innovativ, die Korum-Leute.



Ja das stimmt. Die waschen auch nur mit Wasser. habe bis jetzt auch nur ein paar Sachen davon und bin von diesen überzeugt. Trotz allem habe ich mich an Ruten z.B noch nicht dran gewagt. 

@FF: ja das stimmt 6m ist jetzt nicht tief, Bin aber euch und würde den MF nicht wirklich tiefer Fischen. Holland mit Deutschland zu vergleichen ist eigentlich nicht möglich. Würde aber selbige Strategie hier auch testen.... Wenn Nachtangeln erlaubt wäre  
Mein Hausgewässer beherbergt sehr viele große Brassen, Karpfen und Schleien. Mit MF bis jetzt 0 Erfolg. Karpfen und Schleien bis jetzt nur mit Pose und Brassen Tonnenweise mit der Feeder. TROTZDEM und das muss ich groß schreiben ^^ wird es dieses Jahr fast ausschließlich mit MF probiert. Habe viele Dinge letztes Jahr mitgenommen die mir dieses Jahr behilflich sein dürften. 

Ja in länger wäre mir auch recht gewesen denn mein Shelter guckt 50cm raus  Ist aber kein Problem. Ich gehe mal davon aus das hier jeder sein Equipment pfleglich behandelt. Ob die Ruten außen oder innen sind ist mir egal. Meine Ruten werden ohnehin wie rohe Eier behandelt  Tip Protektor oder Rodsocks drüber und da dürfte nix dran kommen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> @FF: ja das stimmt 6m ist jetzt nicht tief, Bin aber euch und würde den MF nicht wirklich tiefer Fischen. Holland mit Deutschland zu vergleichen ist eigentlich nicht möglich. Würde aber selbige Strategie hier auch testen.... Wenn Nachtangeln erlaubt wäre
> Mein Hausgewässer beherbergt sehr viele große Brassen, Karpfen und Schleien. Mit MF bis jetzt 0 Erfolg. Karpfen und Schleien bis jetzt nur mit Pose und Brassen Tonnenweise mit der Feeder. TROTZDEM und das muss ich groß schreiben ^^ wird es dieses Jahr fast ausschließlich mit MF probiert. Habe viele Dinge letztes Jahr mitgenommen die mir dieses Jahr behilflich sein dürften.
> 
> Ja in länger wäre mir auch recht gewesen denn mein Shelter guckt 50cm raus  Ist aber kein Problem. Ich gehe mal davon aus das hier jeder sein Equipment pfleglich behandelt. Ob die Ruten außen oder innen sind ist mir egal. Meine Ruten werden ohnehin wie rohe Eier behandelt  Tip Protektor oder Rodsocks drüber und da dürfte nix dran kommen



Ich versuche mich das erste Halbjahr massiv auf Schleien mit dem Method Feeder zu konzentrieren, muss aber noch ausloten in wie weit Karpfen überhaupt vorkommen, das ändert mein Setup dann auch ein Wenig. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mit 2 Fischen Kontakt, die auf jeden Fall das Potential dazu hatten, aber die Fische sind allgemein sehr gut im Futter und Kampfstark. Brassen bis 7kg sind wahrscheinlich im Rennen.

Dieses Jahr dann auch mit Supplements für den MF, sprich GOO und weitere Spielereien, gefolgt von verschiedenen Pellets. Boilies und Hartmais. Nur eines werde ich nicht mehr tun: Mit 2 Ruten fischen, Never ever.

Yo, hast recht, ob nun außen oder innen spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

2 Ruten sind mein Stichwort: werd nachher wohl zwei Schwingen zum Einsatz bringen. Eine wird an der (mehr oder weniger) bewährten Stelle ausgelegt, die andere etwas weiter draußen, dichter an der Hauptströmung.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Grad die großen Brassen kämpfen hier wie Karpfen. Kann man manchmal nur schwer unterscheiden |bigeyes

Hab immer eine Dose gemischte Pellets, Miniboilies und Dumbells dabei die ich vorher mehrmals mit Goo gemischt habe damit sie es schön aufsaugen. Dann habe ich noch eine Dose gemischte popups die mit Google behandelt wurden. So oft wiederholen bis sie schwerelos sind 

Ich benutze immer 2 Ruten. Nicht unbedingt die gleiche Methode aber fühle mich da auf der sicheren Seite. Sollte es zu viel werden bleibt eine drin


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Grad die großen Brassen kämpfen hier wie Karpfen. Kann man manchmal nur schwer unterscheiden |bigeyes
> 
> Hab immer eine Dose gemischte Pellets, Miniboilies und Dumbells dabei die ich vorher mehrmals mit Goo gemischt habe damit sie es schön aufsaugen. Dann habe ich noch eine Dose gemischte popups die mit Google behandelt wurden. So oft wiederholen bis sie schwerelos sind
> 
> Ich benutze immer 2 Ruten. Nicht unbedingt die gleiche Methode aber fühle mich da auf der sicheren Seite. Sollte es zu viel werden bleibt eine drin



Interessant, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der großen Brassen mehr Kampfkraft zuschreibt. Die wenigen Zander die ich fing, waren dagegen wortwörtlich Lappen. Mit Pop Ups habe ich noch gar nicht gefischt, eine absolute Wissenslücke, erkläre bitte mehr. Ich habe gegenüber auftreibenden Ködern generell weniger Vertrauen, obgleich natürlich unbegründet.

Ich habe das Method Feedern aber auch etwas vernachlässigt, daher konzentriere ich mich auch auf jene Thematik mehr. Schön daran ist auch der Aufwand. Ist wie schweres Pickern, du brauchst wenig Krams, kannst aber sehr viele Fangen. Nur an 2 Ruten werde ich nicht mehr kommen, dafür bin ich zu sehr der Kontrollfreak gegenüber der Sache. |kopfkrat

Passend zum Thema


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auch finde ich, ist es unheimlich schwer, die Fische zum Grund zu ziehen bei tiefem Wasser. Method Feeder halt.



Zu der Problematik wollte ich beizeiten mal mit Ölen aus dem Karpfenbereich experimentieren..per Duftsäule downstairs ziehen.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> aber weder gelingt es dir, Fische am Platz zu halten und hat fürs Lockfutter/Pellets immer eine sehr gleichbleibende Präsentation.



Hängt vom Gewässer ab, ich habe einen Kanalspot, an dem du eigentlich nix auf dem Platz halten musst. 

Ist 'ne Zugroute von einem Seitenarm zur Fahrt..gerade zur warmen Jahreszeit kannst du ab 16/17 Uhr einen durchziehenden Fisch nach dem anderen per MF und Pellets erwischen. 

Gerade dort, scheint die gleichbleibende Diskret Präsentation mit rel.wenig Futter der Schlüssel zu sein. 

Mit konventionellen Methoden und Ködern (habens zigmal getestet) fängst du da deutlich(!) schlechter, an manchen Tagen bekommt 'ne Made/Wurm Rute sogar eine zu null Klatsche. 





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde nach wie vor, das für natürliche Gewässer der Method Feeder zwar selektiv ist, aber keineswegs so effektiv wie andere Methoden.



Jein 
Wenn ein paar Eckpunkte hinhauen(aber auch nur dann) ,sehe ich den MF an Naturgewässern sogar als
überlegen an.

Da hilft aber wie immer nur testen, testen..



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Möglicherweise täuschen diese tollen Fachberichte auch, weil oft vorgefüttert wird.



Da ist was dran..die Ködersau möchte schliesslich durchs Dorf getrieben werden.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Popups benutze ich bei sehr weichem Untergrund wo das Blei einsinken könnte. Dann wird er sich nicht im Korb mit angepresst sondern bleibt draußen wie die Maden, Würmer oder Mais. Bin dann nicht direkt im Mittelpunkt des Futters aber das macht keinen Unterschied. Der Popup der mit Goo ausbalanciert wurde liegt regelrecht schwerelos auf dem Futter. Der Fisch braucht garnicht richtig ansaugen, der fliegt von alleine ins Maul  
Das ist zumindest das was man sagt ^^ ich glaube an all das garnicht. Wenn der Fisch auf meinem Futterplatz ist und der Fisch am Futter interessiert ist dann wird er auch beißen. Am wichtigsten ist das Vertrauen zum Köder. Wenn nichts beißt kann man leicht sagen es war der Köder. Habe aus der Not heraus Gewürzgurken als Köder benutzt und genauso gefangen wie mit Pellets oder dumbells. 

Der Grund warum ich so gerne MF gehe ist unter anderem der geringe Aufwand und die Haltbarkeit der Köder ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zu der Problematik wollte ich beizeiten mal mit Ölen aus dem Karpfenbereich experimentieren..per Duftsäule downstairs ziehen.



Hat einen Nachteil, in den höheren Wasserschichten stehen eben auch die kleinen Rotaugen und Rotfedern, gefolgt von garstigen Ükels, die gern mal Absteigen und dir richtig auf den Sack gehen. 20cm Rotfedern haben auch so gar kein Problem, Boilies und Mais zu penetrieren, bis es passt. Mit Butter Vanille gelingt mir beschriebenes Szenario, du fängst aber wesentlich weniger große Fische.



> Hängt vom Gewässer ab, ich habe einen Kanalspot, an dem du eigentlich nix auf dem Platz halten musst. Ist 'ne Zugroute von einem Seitenarm zur Fahrt..gerade zur warmen Jahreszeit kannst du ab 16/17 Uhr einen durchziehenden Fisch nach dem anderen per MF und Pellets erwischen. Gerade dort, scheint die gleichbleibende Diskret Präsentation mit rel.wenig Futter der Schlüssel zu sein.



Kanal habe ich keine Ahnung, aber Strömung bringt ja eine erhöhte Lockwirkung ins Spiel, die du im Stillwasser so nicht umsetzen kannst. Du machst die Fische durch jene Gegebenheiten ja aufmerksam und die Spots im Kanal sind wohl augenscheinlicher, im See hast du mehr Vielfalt und mehr Fehlerquellen. 





> Jein
> Wenn ein paar Eckpunkte hinhauen(aber auch nur dann) ,sehe ich den MF an Naturgewässern sogar als
> überlegen an. Da hilft aber wie immer nur testen, testen..



Phrase. :m

Reduziert man es auf die Methode, weg von den anderen Faktoren, schraubst du die Größen nach oben, aber das Gewicht am Ende des Tages wird wohl beim Stipper/Feedern liegen. Kleine Fische lassen sich in meinen Augen konstant fangen. Große Fische können ganz schnell mal abziehen, wenn einer aus dem Schwarm geht. Gerade wenn die Anzahl der Fische in einer "Schule" nicht groß ist. Bleibt nur zu klären:

Was ist ein Naturgewässer? :vik:



> Da ist was dran..die Ködersau möchte schliesslich durchs Dorf getrieben werden.



Ich habe weniger vertrauen zu Berichten (die Professionellen) egal welcher Art. Schau mal ein Wenig zum Method Feedern im Netz nach. Da sitzen die Jungs von Fishing King, gefolgt von Matrix, aber auch MS Range, alle am gleichem See in Holland um ihre Kunst zu verkaufen. Zufall? Wohl nicht.

Diese Ausreden, von "schwerer zu beangeln" weil Druck, zieht bei mir nicht. Wenn jede Woche 150kg neuer Fisch besetzt wird, wie scheu ist dieser Wohl? Das sind Veräufer, keine Angler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest das was man sagt ^^ ich glaube an all das garnicht. Wenn der Fisch auf meinem Futterplatz ist und der Fisch am Futter interessiert ist dann wird er auch beißen.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Meine Welt vom Fisch brach zusammen, als Hechtangler mit der Waterwolf aufnahmen, wie jene Stundenlang (!) einen Köder begutachteten, mit den Flossen wedelten und den Köder in seinem Verhalten prüften. Sicherlich keine Intelligenz, aber scheinbar ein Verfahren um sich zu schützen. Karpfen und Schleien machen das auch sehr, sehr gern. Schleienwedeln beim Posenangeln ist sowas. Durch das Fächern bewegen sie Köder und Pose und du denkst es ist ein Fehlbiss. Hatte Paul Cook mal in seinen Videos erklärt. Änderst du deine Vorfachlänge beim Angeln mit Pop Ups? Wie lang sind deine Vorfächer? Warum, wieso, wo! Fragen über Fragen. :q

Das Prinzip Burger und dicke Frau klappt dagegen. :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ sehr sehenswert sind die BreamTime-Videos auf youtube. Erstaunlich, wie sich die Fische verhalten.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja die Videos sind mir bekannt habe ich auch schon so einige gesehen. ABER wer sagt das es bei anderen Ködern anders gewesen wäre?  Vielleicht hätten sie bei jedem anderen Köder ebenfalls so reagiert?  Vielleicht war es nicht der Köder sondern der Platz der sie irritiert hat?  Ich weiß es nicht. Aber eins weiß ich, Fische sind definitiv nicht dumm. 

Ich binde sie meist zwischen 10-15 cm Gesamtlänge. Bei ködern die ich nicht mit einpresse die 10 cm. 1. Damit der Popup nicht so hoch treibt und 2. Damit weiche Köder möglichst nah liegen (man kann auch das Vorfach mit Eindrücken und nur den Köder unten rausgucken lassen). Bei harten ködern die nicht auftreiben ist es mir egal. Versuche aber auch dort um die 12cm zu binden. 

Für popups gibt es mittlerweile sogar extra MF um das Vorfach einzuclippen um die gewünschte Höhe anzubieten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Für popups gibt es mittlerweile sogar extra MF um das Vorfach einzuclippen um die gewünschte Höhe anzubieten



Hast du nen Link zu den Dingern? Neeeeeeeeed! :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link zu den Dingern? Neeeeeeeeed! :m



http://shop.angelshopgoch.de/de/product_info.php?info=p274_guru-method-feeder-clip.html

Wird auf den MF geclippt und dann kannst du dein Vorfach darin einclippen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> http://shop.angelshopgoch.de/de/product_info.php?info=p274_guru-method-feeder-clip.html
> 
> Wird auf den MF geclippt und dann kannst du dein Vorfach darin einclippen



Danke!

Guru macht allgemein tolle Produkte, hatte mir letzte Woche erst neue Gewichte zum Pickern bestellt. Deren Hakenbox ist erste Klasse, die Barbless Hooks sind super, wenn auch nicht mein Steckenpferd.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wollte deren MF mal ausprobieren und mir ein paar bestellen. Glaube das wäre dann mein erster Artikel aus dem Hause Guru. Habe als MF sonst nur Drennan aber da nervt mich 1. Die Mould und 2. Ist der Schnurkanal bei dem ein oder anderen Feeder von Drennan suboptimal. Da dauert es Ewigkeiten zum einfädeln weil die Schnur rechts oder links aus den Kanal rausrutscht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wollte deren MF mal ausprobieren und mir ein paar bestellen. Glaube das wäre dann mein erster Artikel aus dem Hause Guru. Habe als MF sonst nur Drennan aber da nervt mich 1. Die Mould und 2. Ist der Schnurkanal bei dem ein oder anderen Feeder von Drennan suboptimal. Da dauert es Ewigkeiten zum einfädeln weil die Schnur rechts oder links aus den Kanal rausrutscht



Ich hab ne Mould aus dem Askari-Set. Flexible, aus Gummi, Weltklasse. Formfeste Moulds kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Mould aus dem Askari-Set. Flexible, aus Gummi, Weltklasse. Formfeste Moulds kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus!



Hmm stimmt die von Guru ist fest. Fällt der Plan schonmal flach, will ebenfalls keine feste. Das funktioniert zwar sehr gut. Aber nur solange das Futter die perfekte Konsistenz für die Mould hat ^^ die Konsistenz fürs Wasser ist mir wichtiger ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stört mich extrem an die Browning Moulds. Wenn du im flachen Wasser übernässtes Futter anbieten willst, das definitiv auf den Grund kommt, dann bleibt in dieser Form alles Backen. Passiert mir mit flexiblen Moulds definitiv nicht.

Sowas kommt dann raus, wenn deine Teamangler nur am Karpfen-Commercial sitzen und das Hauseigene Futter verwenden. Das soll keine Kritik sein, aber es bedient eine ganz andere Zielgruppe und geht beim normalen Angler komplett vorbei.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja genau das meine ich. Tiefer als 2 Meter (wenn überhaupt) brUchst du damit nicht angeln. Etwas nasser und alles bleibt hängen. 

Mein erstes MF Set war von Browning. Flog direkt in die Tonne 

Die Idee mit dem Clip ist trotzdem geil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja genau das meine ich. Tiefer als 2 Meter (wenn überhaupt) brUchst du damit nicht angeln. Etwas nasser und alles bleibt hängen.
> 
> Mein erstes MF Set war von Browning. Flog direkt in die Tonne



Die Dinger sind nicht schlecht, aber eine Rippe muss unter Umständen raus und die Mould ist halt sowas von penetrant schlecht, das ich das Ding nur noch zur Deko einsetze.

Mal sehen was die Geldbörse noch hergibt, dann ordere ich weitere Sets, unter Garantie. Das letzte von Askari hatte auch wieder formstabile Moulds mit Push Button und alle drei Method Feeder waren verdammt groß. Aber könnten mir noch sehr zweckdienlich sein und für 2,99€ absoluter Preiskracher.

Bei mir stehen aber erstmal Fußpodest, Feederarm, Pelletwaggler-Rute und anderer Schnick Schnack auf dem Zettel.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn sie ja wenigstens den Push Button hätten oder so wie die Preston moulds wären. Naja ist halt so. Musste die Wirbel an meinen Browning MF wechseln. Die originalen saßen viel zu locker, Die waren fast freikaufen.

Werde mir mal von Preston welche kaufen und dann mal testen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt die von Guru ist fest. Fällt der Plan schonmal flach, will ebenfalls keine feste.



Guru hat flexible Moulds


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Guru hat flexible Moulds



Ehrlich?  Könnte auf die schnelle keine finden


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ehrlich! 

https://youtu.be/NxLGCZHLhUM



@FF
Wie die Tage bereits vermutet..die Browning MF passen in die Medium Matrix Mould, Füllmenge dieser komplett ausgeschöpft, hat dann aber schon Tortencharakter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ehrlich!
> 
> https://youtu.be/NxLGCZHLhUM
> 
> 
> 
> @FF
> Wie die Tage bereits vermutet..die Browning MF passen in die Medium Matrix Mould, Füllmenge dieser komplett ausgeschöpft, hat dann aber schon Tortencharakter



Wie alle aus dem gleichen Chinalager kaufen. Selbige Mould im Aksari-Set. :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die ist doch nicht flexibel oder?  Die von Browning sieht auch so aus nur schwarz


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann stimmen im Askari Katalog aber die Bilder nicht so ganz..da ähnelt Kogha eher den Drennan Moulds oder täusche ich mich da?[emoji848]


@Xianeli
Falls du die Guru nicht mit den mitgelieferten Wirbeln fischen möchtest(ich finde sie sitzen zu stramm),kannste als semifixed Variante auch die Preston ICS Quick Beads nehmen. 

Passen übr. auch in die Korum Dura MF


Die orange farbigen Guru Moulds sind NICHT starr wie die Browning..die haben auf der Rückseite auch eine quadratische Stelle, an der das Material dünner gewählt wurde,Ränder wegbiegen geht aber auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dann stimmen im Askari Katalog aber die Bilder nicht so ganz..da ähnelt Kogha eher den Drennan Moulds oder täusche ich mich da?[emoji848]
> 
> 
> @Xianeli
> Falls du die Guru nicht mit den mitgelieferten Wirbeln fischen möchtest(ich finde sie sitzen zu stramm),kannste als semifixed Variante auch die Preston ICS Quick Beads nehmen.
> 
> Passen übr. auch in die Korum Dura MF
> 
> 
> Die orange farbigen Guru Moulds sind NICHT starr wie die Browning..die haben auf der Rückseite auch eine quadratische Stelle, an der das Material dünner gewählt wurde,Ränder wegbiegen geht aber auch.



Kannste das Bild sehen? Das ist die Askari Mould. Komplett flexibel.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yo..eindeutig,danke


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Okay. Was soll's, sie sagen mir schon länger zu und wollte sie mal ausprobieren. Reißt mir ja kein Loch ins Portemonnaie  vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Das mit dem Wirbel ist interessant. Habe nichts dagegen wenn sie stramm sitzen, nur sollte man sie ohne Gewalt heraus bekommen ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Okay. Was soll's, sie sagen mir schon länger zu und wollte sie mal ausprobieren. Reißt mir ja kein Loch ins Portemonnaie  vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Das mit dem Wirbel ist interessant. Habe nichts dagegen wenn sie stramm sitzen, nur sollte man sie ohne Gewalt heraus bekommen ^^



Welche wolltest du probieren?! Guru. Ich bin manchmal doof, sorry.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Welche wolltest du probieren?! Guru.




Nee...die Nachbarin:m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um die Guru gings doch bei ihm.

Die Kogha sieht tatsächlich aus wie die Drennan die ich habe.

Bei der ist mir der obere Teil etwas zu eng. Musste immer aufbiegen um den fertigen MF da rauszubekommen.
Deshalb hab ich den Rand oberen gekürzt mit nem Cuttermesser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee...die Nachbarin:m



Aber nur, wenn sie nicht nach Fischmehl riecht! 

Ich bin halt bissel verballert, weil ich jetzt mein Projekt  in die Zielgeraden bringe und dementsprechend 10 Stunden auf den Monitor starre. Da werden aus Buchstaben gern Suppe. :m Aber dafür hat man doch andere Foristen, die Behindertenhilfe leiste.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

jupp|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Welche wolltest du probieren?! Guru. Ich bin manchmal doof, sorry.



Ja die Guru  wie? manchmal ?:vik: :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja die Guru  wie? manchmal ?:vik: :q



Ich habe ein Auge auf dich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hahaha....cooles Bild.|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*




Anstarrchallenge accepted


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 265204
> 
> 
> Anstarrchallenge accepted



Einverstanden.






10 Sekunden hinsehen ohne zu lachen!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Familientreffen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Familientreffen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 265206



Du willst mich wohl auf den Arm nehmen?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sollte ich das ? Nix da, sowas mach ich nicht #g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Sollte ich das ? Nix da, sowas mach ich nicht #g



Ich weiß nicht was du hast, so sehe ich aus, wenn ich keine Fische fange.  #g


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weißt doch... Man soll nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen  aber schön das du es selbst zugibst :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Weißt doch... Man soll nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen  aber schön das du es selbst zugibst :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>



Wenigstens lächelst du für deine Verhältnisse


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dat is die Fresse des Todes. :q:q:q:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber gut fotografiert  Daumen hoch. Hätte aber ein bisschen mehr Gefühl und Ausdruck erwartet bei so einer schönen Brasse


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Aber gut fotografiert  Daumen hoch. Hätte aber ein bisschen mehr Gefühl und Ausdruck erwartet bei so einer schönen Brasse



Ich musste mich beeilen, wegen der Schleimhaut.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na okay. Aber nächste mal versuchen zu lächeln


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, haben mich die Guru MF allerdings am wenigsten überzeugt.

Das Design des Rahmens, ist gerade für weitere Würfe suboptimal,mit nicht 100%ig korrekt vorbereiten Pellets wirds dann ganz heikel. 

Ein Drennan(oder Klon) in gleicher Größe, packt sicherer und bei Bedarf auch mehr Futter. 

Korum hat sich bei den Dura MF mit ihrer Rahmenkonstruktion auch praktische Gedanken gemacht,das funzt wirklich und ein mieser(zu flacher) Wurf reißt nicht gleich das Futter ab,Push Button Mould arbeitet auch super.

Für Old School per Hand Befüller Fans und/oder tiefere Bereiche, bietet Korum aber auch noch den Easy MF an. 

Kann mit nahezu allem gefüllt werden, was die Grundfutter, Pellet-und Partikelkiste hergibt. 

Den würde ich mir für die kalte Jahreszeit gerne auch eine Nr. kleiner wünschen.In die normale Größe geht ordentlich(für einen Method Hybrid) was rein.

Preston samt Moulds:auch gut, nur stört mich gerade bei den neuen ICS der Preston Innovation übliche Preisaufschlag ..mal eben rund nen Euro teurer als die alte Variante.

Matrix..durchwachsen,Standard ok, bei den Power Grip MF verläuft das Vorfach unterhalb(!) zweier Querrippen..bei Zugbelastung scheuert es dort, durchaus F1 tauglich, aber bei gewichtigeren Überraschungen hiesiger Gewässer, kann sowas auch recht schnell in einem Cut enden. 

Dafür ist das Matrix typische Wechselsystem zwischen MF und Pelletfeeder nicht übel. 

(Spro) Cresta..wie das Preston ICS System konstruiert, Mould aber 2 teilig(Rahmen/Deckel zur Futterkompression) Rahmen auf MF setzen, Futter rein, Deckel drauf , komprimieren,Rahmen entfernen.

Wer's braucht...geht bestimmt noch umständlicher und Verlierfreundlicher 

Browning..zu denen hat FF eigentlich schon alles beschrieben,mit leichter Rippenmodifikation und richtiger Mould ok.


----------



## Amimitl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey ihr Friedfisch-Profis,
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich hatte gestern einen eher merkwürdigen Zwischenfall am Wasser.

Mit feinem Gerät saß ich an einer Flussgabelung mit zwei Wehren. Auf meiner Seite hatte sich schon ziemlich viel Gerümpel gesammelt - Schilfschnitt und Treibgut - und ich hatte gehofft, das Jahr mit dem ein oder anderen Rotaugen eröffnen zu können.

Nach etwa einer Stunde am Wasser passierte stattdessen was seltsames: Mit einem lauten Platschen kündigte sich rechts neben mir, etwa einen halben Meter entfernt, eine 30-40 cm große Schleie an. Sie Schwamm bis ans Ufer, ließ sich keschern, sah bis auf Wundrändern an den Flossen gesund aus, kippte aber kurz nach dem zurücksetzen tot um. Sie schien vorher schon schwach, aber eben nicht krank.

Ich habe sie natürlich nicht mitgenommen. Mit Krankheiten wie Toxoplasmose (sowas gibt's bestimmt auch bei Fischen) war es mir das nicht wert.

Ist euch sowas auch schon mal passiert? Und was meint ihr war der Grund für das seltsame Verhalten?

Dank euch 

PS: Erste Schleie! Yay, oder so...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Amimitl schrieb:


> Hey ihr Friedfisch-Profis,
> Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich hatte gestern einen eher merkwürdigen Zwischenfall am Wasser.
> 
> Mit feinem Gerät saß ich an einer Flussgabelung mit zwei Wehren. Auf meiner Seite hatte sich schon ziemlich viel Gerümpel gesammelt - Schilfschnitt und Treibgut - und ich hatte gehofft, das Jahr mit dem ein oder anderen Rotaugen eröffnen zu können.
> 
> Nach etwa einer Stunde ab Wasser passierte stattdessen was seltsames: Mit einem lauten Platschen kündigte sich rechts neben mir, etwa einen halben Meter entfernt, eine 30-40 cm große Schleie an. Sie Schwamm bis ans Ufer, ließ sich keschern, sah bis auf Wundrändern an den Flossen gesund aus, kippte aber kurz nach dem zurücksetzen tot um. Sie schon vorher schon schwach, aber eben nicht krank.
> 
> Ich hab sie natürlich nicht mitgenommen. Mit Krankheiten wie Toxoplasmose (sowas gibt's bestimmt auch bei Fischen) wars mir das nicht wert.
> 
> Ist euch sowas auch schon mal passiert? Und was meint ihr war der Grund?



Passiert öfter. Neben Laichverhärtung können auch die Reserven aufgebraucht gewesen sein, Krankheiten und andere Infektionen können auch Fische töten. Wenn man viel am Wasser ist, sieht man so einige tote oder sich im Todeskampf befindliche Fische.

Es gibt auch Gewässer, die frieren bis zum Boden durch, möglicherweise kann durch solche Faktoren ebenfalls Schaden angerichtet worden sein.

Man kann nur Mutmaßen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der easy von korum gefällt mir. Weiß nicht warum ich die noch nicht gesehen habe ^^ hab schon so viele Moulds verschlampt  könnte mir damit nicht mehr passieren. 

Wie schön das es so viel Auswahl gibt. Dura MF und Easy MF werden gleich direkt bestellt. Beide Konstruktionen sagen mir sofort zu. 

Sollten die nix für mich sein kommt Preston dran und danach evtl Guru. Glaube aber das ich mit der vorherigen Auswahl für mich was dabei ist. 

Danke für die detailierte Auflistung deiner Erfahrungen RuhrfischerPG


----------



## Amimitl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gesehen habe ich bereits tote Fische auch schon öfter, auch am Ufer. Aber dass tatsächlich einer zu mir hin geschwommen und tot umgefallen ist, war mir neu.

Ich bin aber bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass die toten Fische durch Wind oder Strömung ans Ufer treiben. Dass sie selbstständig dahin schwimmen hätte ich nie gedacht.

Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Amimitl schrieb:


> Gesehen habe ich bereits tote Fische auch schon öfter, auch am Ufer. Aber dass tatsächlich einer zu mir hin geschwommen und tot umgefallen ist, war mir neu.
> 
> Ich bin aber bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass die toten Fische durch Wind oder Strömung ans Ufer treiben. Dass sie selbstständig dahin schwimmen hätte ich nie gedacht.
> 
> Wieder was gelernt



Vielleicht Orientierungsprobleme. Sei froh, uns schwimmen bisher keine Fische in den Kescher. |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@RuhrfischerPG

Super Vergleich Peter!!!
Danke dir!#6

@ Amimitl

Das kann viele Ursachen gehabt haben.
Ohne Untersuchung wird es bei Spekulatius...ähhh....Spekulationen bleiben.|bla:#c


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*






Heute in der Post :l


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bestimmt ein tolles Buch. Bei mir kam heute:

Biss auf Biss. Erfolge mit meinen Angelmethoden
SACK, Rudolf

und


Fische fangen - Mit dem Bodenblei. Sensible Spitzen und Futterkörbchen
Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

an.

Suche schon eine ganze Weile Fred Taylor Schleienangeln, kann es aber nicht finden. Falls jemand einen Tipp hat wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heute in der Post :l


 Absolut empfehlenswert! Bitte insbesondere die instruktiven Diagramme zu beachten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut empfehlenswert! Bitte insbesondere die instruktiven Diagramme zu beachten.



Du hast es mir auch tatsächlich empfohlen  danke dafür! Lässt sich schön lesen und die Diagramme sind tatsächlich aussagekräftig


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Glückwunsch, genau das Werk steht (nach Empfehlung durch unseren bibliophilen Freund Minimax) auch auf meiner Einkaufsliste.

@ E4tSleepGoFishing: Fische Fangen - Mit dem Bodenblei find ich sehr gut gemacht, viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, war bis eben am Wasser.
Gleiche Stelle wie zuletzt. Pegel minimal über normal, kaum Wind, Lufttemperatur angenehm (3-4° über 0).

Um 16.00 war die erste der beiden Ruten scharf, die ersten Fischaktivitäten waren 17.15 zu verzeichnen. Den ersten Biß gabs kurz darauf, hab etwas zu früh angehauen.
Je dunkler es wurde, desto häufiger gab es Schnurschwimmer.

Erster Fisch war ein lütter Plötz, der gar kein Problem mit dem 10er Haken hatte. Dann nervte ein Schwanenpaar, das etwas sehr neugierig war.
Während ich eine Rute neu beköderte zuckte die Schwingspitze der weiter draußen abgelegten Rute heftig. Widerstand, prima, aber was ist das? Verdammte Axt, tatsächlich ein Schwan. Sauerei. Zehn bange Sekunden, dann war er los. Der hatte zum Glück nur die Schnur mit dem Fuß eingesammelt, sonst hätte ich die sprichwörtliche Brille aufgehabt.

Nach diesen Schrecksekunden (die Schwäne kamen nochmals zur Angelstelle, drehten nach Imponiergehabe meinerseits dann endlich ab) war es dann so dunkel, daß ich die Schwingspitzen per Rotlicht-Stirnlampe beobachten mußte. 

Gab noch zwei handlange Rotaugen, durch zahlreiche Schnurschwimmer und langsam müde werdende Augen war die Bißerkennung deutlich mühsamer als tagsüber.

Bin am überlegen, ob ich beim nächsten Ansitz auf einer Rute einen starkriechenden Köder (Frolic-Stück, Käse, Pellet...) anbieten soll. Wär sicher ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Georg! Leider unbebildert aber dennoch was fürs Herz! Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, was für Hakengrößen sich speziell Plötzen einverleiben.
Mir hat mal ein 12cm Döbel den 2er Aalhaken samt Blindschleichentauwurm inhaliert - und sich dadurch quasi von innen geblendet... naja, ich erlöste ihn von seinen Qualen und hoffte mit seiner Hilfe einen Aal zu fangen... leider vergeblich - aber ich habe  heute nicht verstanden wie der Fisch den Happen rein bekam


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Heil, Georg.

Wenigstens nicht geblankt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Georg.
> 
> Wenigstens nicht geblankt.



Geschweige denn geschneidert :vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich habe  heute nicht verstanden wie der Fisch den Happen rein bekam


bin ich bei dir, gerne den fingerlangen plagegeist gebend, kaulbarsch, früher der gründling und barsche sowieso.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf und Prof Tinca: Petri Dank. Auch wenn heute die Rekorde nicht gepurzelt sind hats Spaß gemacht und ich hab wieder was gelernt.

10er Haken (in diesem Fall dünndrähtig) nehm ich selten, typischerweise 12-16er. Aber der Köder (wieder ausgestanztes Sandwichbrot, hat prima am Haken gehalten) verlangt eben nach einem nicht zu kleinen Haken.
Neulich hatte ich (gleiche Stelle, gleicher Köder) noch einen lütteren Plötz an nem 8er Haken.

Hatte schon mehrfach bei Beißflauten an einen möglicherweise zu großen Haken (und Köder) gedacht, bin mir jetzt aber relativ sicher, daß es derzeit einfach eine Frage der Helligkeit ist, ob die Fische fressen oder nicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, war bis eben am Wasser.
> .



 Petri, Geo,
 und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schwanaussteiger- ewiger Alptraum, Federvieh zu haken, am besten noch vor Spaziergängerzeugen..
 Gut für alle Ukels, dass Du es so beharrlich ans Wasser schaffst, wir haben ja doch zur Zeit nen ziemlichen Kranken- Frierer- Verhindertenstand. Magere Zeiten..
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, Minimax. 

Ich hab so langsam das Gefühl, ich werd krank, wenn ich nicht ans Wasser geh...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Minimax.
> 
> Ich hab so langsam das Gefühl, ich werd krank, wenn ich nicht ans Wasser geh...


 
 Das ist völlig normal. Die Mediziner nennen es Entzug. ("Aargh, aargh, unter meiner Haut, in meinen Adern- alles voller Grundeln..")


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Aber der Köder (wieder ausgestanztes Sandwichbrot, hat prima am Haken gehalten) verlangt eben nach .



Apropos - Ich hatte sämtliche Weiß-, Toast- und Sandwichbrote im Edeka gedrückt  (Achtung man wird doof angeguckt) und mir das zweitgünstigste ausgeguckt... so weich, so fluffig... drei Scheiben einzeln mit einer Flasche platt gewalzt, in nen gefrierbeutel gepackt und ein paar Stunden in den Kühlschrank gelegt und anschließend für 10 Sekunden im Beutel  gemicrowellt - die bread punches hielten mehrere driften und verloren sich eher bei unbedarften einstrippversuchen als beim loafern. Die Behandlung macht das brot wirklich zäh und Widerstandsfähig


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist völlig normal. Die Mediziner nennen es Entzug. ("Aargh, aargh, unter meiner Haut, in meinen Adern- alles voller Grundeln..")



Wann kommst du mal wieder ans Wasser?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos - Ich hatte sämtliche Weiß-, Toast- und Sandwichbrote im Edeka gedrückt  (Achtung man wird doof angeguckt) und mir das zweitgünstigste ausgeguckt... so weich, so fluffig... drei Scheiben einzeln mit einer Flasche platt gewalzt, in nen gefrierbeutel gepackt und ein paar Stunden in den Kühlschrank gelegt und anschließend für 10 Sekunden im Beutel  gemicrowellt - die bread punches hielten mehrere driften und verloren sich eher bei unbedarften einstrippversuchen als beim loafern. Die Behandlung macht das brot wirklich zäh und Widerstandsfähig



Mangels Mikrowelle hab ich das Sandwichbrot einfach so wie es aus der Tüte kam ausgestanzt. 
Meiner Meinung nach war die Konsistenz prima - beim Einholen der Montage hing das Brotstückchen sehr weich am Haken (klar, falls kein Biß war). Ich hab dann immer neu beködert.
Fürs Posenfischen (Drift wie in Deinem Fall) ist ein „Zähermachen” sicher sinnvoll.

Fürs Angeln am Abend/in der Nacht wäre ein zusätzliches Aromatisieren interessant. Man könnte die Brotscheiben mit verdünntem Aroma einsprühen, sonst wüßte ich nicht, wie man das Aroma auf die Brotscheiben bekommt.
Echtes „Bäcker-Weizenbrot” duftet von sich aus natürlich stärker als die Tütenware aus dem Supermarkt.


----------



## Amimitl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eigentlich wollte ich euch ja nicht schon wieder einfach so in euren Stammtisch grätschen, aber ich will wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Weiß einer von euch, was Matze Koch in diesem Video bei ca. 4:30 auf dem Vorfach nach oben schiebt? Es sieht aus wie ein kleines Spinnerblatt, könnte aber auch ein bewegliches, kleines Blei sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dafür ist der Ükel da  er stellt nur die Posentiefe ein. Vielleicht schillert ne  perle oder ein Bleischrot aber ein Spinnerblatt würde ich völlig ausschließen wollen da ich keinen Sinn drin sähe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Amimitl schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich euch ja nicht schon wieder einfach so in euren Stammtisch grätschen, aber ich will wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Weiß einer von euch, was Matze Koch in diesem Video bei ca. 4:30 auf dem Vorfach nach oben schiebt? Es sieht aus wie ein kleines Spinnerblatt, könnte aber auch ein bewegliches, kleines Blei sein.



Könnte ein Stopperknoten mit überstehenden Enden sein.


----------



## Amimitl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> er stellt nur die Posentiefe ein. Vielleicht schillert ne  perle oder ein Bleischrot aber ein Spinnerblatt würde ich völlig ausschließen wollen da ich keinen Sinn drin sähe



Er fischt mit Feststellposte und verstellt sehr nah am Haken. Vielleicht eine Stopperperle mit leichten Laufblei auf dem Vorfach, damit der Köder schneller sinkt?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wickelblei??? Sieht auf jeden Fall seltsam aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mann sollte in Full-HD schauen.  

Ich habe es mal in Stop and Go mir angesehen. Sieht aus wie Dreck und Wasser.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wickelblei???


würde ich auch vermuten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das schimmernde Ding ist ne ausgelutschte Made, die hochgerutscht ist, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Er verstellt auch nicht die Pose. Ist ja knapp über dem Haken.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das schimmernde Ding ist ne ausgelutschte Made, die hochgerutscht ist, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


dann würde er die ja entfernen, oder wieder auf den haken schieben. er bewegt das teil aber ein stück weiter nach oben, würde bei einem blei sinn machen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> dann würde er die ja entfernen, oder wieder auf den haken schieben. er bewegt das teil aber ein stück weiter nach oben, würde bei einem blei sinn machen.



Ich glaube ihm ist das nicht so wichtig. Er sagte im weiteren Verlauf auch irgendwas mit ausgelaufenen Maden. Wenn das am Ende des Videos war, nach 5 Stunden im Kalten, dann kann das schon mal ignoriert werden. Du siehst auch, wie er die Maden unterhalb beim Auswurf in 4:35 ungefähr unter dem "Ding" hat. Warum er "was" dort hochschiebt, keine Ahnung. Da war aber auch bissel Dreck an der Schnur.

Ein Fall für:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann auch nicht genau erkennen, was es ist, aber als waschechter Boardie hindert mich dies natürlich nicht, mich zu äussern.
 Ich bin auf der Seite dere, die dies für eine Art Beschwerung handeln, die Position in der und die Art der Montage sowie das verstellen lassen eigentlich keine Andere Möglichkeit zu. Vielleicht noch ein Lichtreflex durch die Nässe und/oder ein anhaftender Partikel (er erwähnt kurz danach einen "Grashalm"), den er dann beim Verstllen des Bleies gleich mitentfernt hat.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab keine Ahnung was das sein soll. In den Kommentaren kam die Frage ebenfalls auf, leider ohne Antwort. Vom Handy auch nicht wirklich gut zu erkennen ;+


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist immer wieder toll zu sehen, wie schnell ein großer Knochen samt Fleisch als Beschäftigung für einen Hund innerhalb von 2 Minuten zerlegt ist.

Kannste Knicken, ich stell dem Dicken jetzt ne ganze Kuh ins Wohnzimmer.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aus dem Blickwinkel des Menschen ist der Knochen groß..die Blicke der Vierbeiner dagegen, wechseln da binnen Sek. von Yamyam Freude auf Almosenempfänger


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kannste Knicken....



Mein Stichwort: war gerade auf dem Boden, wo seit einem Umzug einige Kartons mit mehr oder weniger gut sortiertem Angelkram lagern.
Den gesuchten Einhängebißanzeiger (hab zuletzt immer einen benutzt, der nur Betalights aufnimmt) hab ich nicht gefunden, aber immerhin etliche Knicklichthalter.
Ein paar Tütchen mit Mini-Knickis waren auch dabei, mal sehen, ob noch Leben in den Dingern ist.

„Beute-Futterkörbe” vom Angeln mit Gummifisch an geflochtener Schnur hab ich auch noch entdeckt, dazu diverse Aalglöckchen, Gummimakks aus Norwegen und jede Menge Tand wie „Schnell-kaputt-Antitangle-Röhrchen”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aus dem Blickwinkel des Menschen ist der Knochen groß..die Blicke der Vierbeiner dagegen, wechseln da binnen Sek. von Yamyam Freude auf Almosenempfänger



Ich ärgere mich halt oft. Wirfste nen Schnitzel hin, das wird dann im ganzen Inhaliert, um danach am Besten noch den Kühlschrank leer räumen zu dürfen. Mein Pupper ist aber sehr Dankbar.



> vom Angeln mit Gummifisch an geflochtener Schnur



Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih Raubfischalarm.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih Raubfischalarm.





Ist irre: beim Raubfischangeln „erbeute” ich beim Hängerlösen regelmäßig Friedfischkram wie Futterkörbe und beim Friedfischangeln hab ich schon ne Menge Gummifische, Hechtposen und so fort „landen können”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich halt oft. Wirfste nen Schnitzel hin, das wird dann im ganzen Inhaliert, um danach am Besten noch den Kühlschrank leer räumen zu dürfen. Mein Pupper ist aber sehr Dankbar.


Mutter vom Kumpel hat ganze Kuhfüße samt Fell und Sehnen vom Dorfmetzger an ihre Hunde gegeben. Nach einigen Tagen lag ein erlesener Duft über dem Garten :m schön war auch der Eimer mit Innereien in der Dusche, ich wähnte mich dann früh am Morgen unvorbereitet im Treuchtlingen Kettensägenmassaker - aber sie hat halt nur gebarft. 



> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih Raubfischalarm.



Lt. Coarse Angling Police thematisch völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lt. Coarse Angling Police thematisch völlig in Ordnung



Nein.

Die Commericalkönige müssen auch neu eingenordet werden. :m



> Mutter vom Kumpel hat ganze Kuhfüße samt Fell und Sehnen vom Dorfmetzger an ihre Hunde gegeben. Nach einigen Tagen lag ein erlesener Duft über dem Garten :m schön war auch der Eimer mit Innereien in der Dusche, ich wähnte mich dann früh am Morgen unvorbereitet im Treuchtlingen Kettensägenmassaker - aber sie hat halt nur gebarft.



Barfen wollte ich auch mal, aber der Aufwand und die Umgewöhnung, aber auch das Besorgen und Preis sind schon nen guter Aufwand, wenn du keinen Fleischer im Kreise deiner Bekannten hast. Dafür bekommt er lebenden Fisch, den Knackt er ja auch weg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Galerie, FF!

Aber sag mal: ja das sieht ja aus wie eine Raubfisch-Kombo auf dem 2ten Bild. Gehst Du den Cypriniden etwa gelegentlich fremd?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nein.


Doch. Wenn John Wilson das sagt schlägt es deine Argumente-  punktum!



> Barfen wollte ich auch mal, aber der Aufwand und die Umgewöhnung, aber auch das Besorgen und Preis sind schon nen guter Aufwand, wenn du keinen Fleischer im Kreise deiner Bekannten hast. Dafür bekommt er lebenden Fisch, den Knackt er ja auch weg.



Unsere nimmt den Fisch nur zerteilt  aber hat mittlerweile gelernt dass es sich lohnt relativ still zu sitzen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Schöne Galerie, FF!
> 
> Aber sag mal: ja das sieht ja aus wie eine Raubfisch-Kombo auf dem 2ten Bild. Gehst Du den Cypriniden etwa gelegentlich fremd?



War nicht meine Kombo. Mein Freund Chris (selber Name) hatte sich auf Raubfisch mit Deadbait probiert, ich habe ihm nur mit Spots und anderen Dingen geholfen. Grobe Unterstellung, das ist ja fast wie im politischen Bereich hier. :q








> Doch. Wenn John Wilson das sagt schlägt es deine Argumente- punktum!



Who cares about Wilson? The only one is Rudolf "The G" Sack.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Okay, Chris 2 wars, jetzt bin ich beruhigt ;-)

Ich finds ganz gut so ohne Politik hier am Stammtisch. Wird sonst etwas wild.
Wo führt das hin am Friedfisch-Stammtisch? Dann müßte man noch so schöne Fische wie den abgebildeten Exxx Lucxxx verpixxxeln ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Okay, Chris 2 wars, jetzt bin ich beruhigt ;-)
> 
> Ich finds ganz gut so ohne Politik hier am Stammtisch. Wird sonst etwas wild.
> Wo führt das hin am Friedfisch-Stammtisch? Dann müßte man noch so schöne Fische wie den abgebildeten Exxx Lucxxx verpixxxeln ;-)



Niemand hatte die Absicht einen Setzkescher zu bauen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Niemand hatte die Absicht einen Setzkescher zu bauen!



„Nein, liebe Wasserschutzpolizei, das ist nicht mein Setzkescher, das ist ne ungekennzeichnete Reuse vom Fischer, Beifang, dummerweise gehakt.”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> „Nein, liebe Wasserschutzpolizei, das ist nicht mein Setzkescher, das ist ne ungekennzeichnete Reuse vom Fischer, Beifang, dummerweise gehakt.”.



Du weisst aber schon, auf wen ich hinaus wollte oder? Gerade du als Bananenloser musst das doch kennen. :q

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Ulbricht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, auf wen ich hinaus wollte oder? Gerade du als Bananenloser musst das doch kennen. :q
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Ulbricht



Der Spitzbart und seine Lotte sind unvergessen. Werden von mir natürlich *nicht* angehimmelt, nur zur Klarstellung.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, werd nachher nochmals kurz los. Habe testweise Knicklichthalter an den Schwingspitzen montiert. Eine Rute wird wieder mit gestanztem Brot, die andere irgendwie anders beködert. Hab ein paar verrückte Ideen und werde kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Der Spitzbart und seine Lotte sind unvergessen. Werden von mir natürlich *nicht* angehimmelt, nur zur Klarstellung.



Ach wat, ich rede mit Oma und Opa oft über die Zeit in der DDR und nach dem Krieg. Da gibts gutes und schlechtes. Ich bin ja als 87er Jahrgang auch noch im alten System geboren und jetzt Immigrant in der BRD. 

Meine Geburtsurkunde ist jedenfalls Hammer. :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> und jetzt Immigrant in der BRD.
> :


In der Kapitalistischen BRD :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> In der Kapitalistischen BRD :m



Ich bin im Widerstand und unterstütze dieses System nicht! Solange wie im Westen der saure Regen zu Boden geht bin ich innerlich zufrieden. 

#ossi4life :q:q:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kurzer Bericht: war vorhin nochmal an der Warnow, gleiche Stelle wie an den Tagen zuvor. Der Pegel war etwas gesunken, knapp unter Normal. Kaum Wind, Lufttemperatur geschätzt von 3 auf 1°C sinkend.
1 Rute exakt wie gestern (Breadpunch an 10er Haken, Mini-Futterkorb mit „Liquidized Bread”, angereichert mit etwas Hanf).
2. Rute mit 16er Haken und kleinem Pelletband am Haar. Auch hier Futterkorb mit dem üblichen Gemisch, am Haken wollte ich etwas besonderes probieren und testete ein Sandwich aus Lakritzschnecke und schwedischem Schnittkäse. Beide Köderstückchen etwa 5x8mm groß, der Käse minimal dicker als die Lakritzschnecke.
Das Pelletband war etwas zu stramm und schnitt den Käse ein.





Gemischtes Doppel: Abu Legerlites unterschiedlichen Alters und Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing I (hinten) /II (vorne) im Wintereinsatz

Die „normale” Rute zeigte kurz vor offiziellem Sonnenuntergang die ersten Fischaktivitäten an, offenbar Schnurschwimmer. Da muß ich evtl. meine Taktik überdenken, denn heute waren die Schwingspitzen selten richtig ruhig. Schnur absenken ist eher was für Karpfenangler, vielleicht verzichte ich das nächste Mal auf den Futterkorb nach ein paar Körben zum Vorfüttern, und fische mit ner kleinen Bomb.





Die Schwingspitze war selten ruhig, hier tat sich etwas an der linken Rute.
Das Bodenstativ hat sich gut gemacht heute.

Es war wirklich zum verrücktwerden - keinen der Bisse an der „Brotrute” konnte ich verwandeln. Hab überlegt, Hakengröße oder Vorfachlänge zu variieren, es dann aber doch gelassen (schlechter werdendes Licht und klamme Finger).

Nach einer Weile hing dann doch ein Fisch - kleiner Plötz um die 15cm. 
Ich hab die „Brotrute” dann aus dem Rennen genommen und versuchsweise am Pelletband ein Stückchen Käse solo angeboten.

Wieder war die Swingtip (von kurzen Pausen mal abgesehen) fast ständig am leichten Pendeln. Ein paar Millimeter vor, ein paar zurück. Seltsam. Vermutlich Kleinfische, die im Freßrausch um den Futterkorb herum wilde Sau spielten.
Stichwort wilde Sau - am Ufer gegenüber wüteten Wildschweine - Grunzen, Fauchen, Quieken. 

Als es dann richtig dunkel war, gab es deutlichere Bisse. 2 handlange Plötz hatten offenbar Gefallen an dem schwedischen Käse gefunden, der jetzt (ohne Lakritz) sehr gut im Pelletband hielt. 
Der letzte Fisch war etwas besser, so etwa 23-24cm, auch ein Rotauge. 

Die letzten 3 Rotaugen waren alle auf das gleiche Stück Käse hereingefallen, erst nach dem dritten Fisch war der Käse sozusagen gegessen.

Ich werd beim nächsten Ansitz noch mehr experimentieren, vielleicht ein Pellet oder Miniboilie anbieten. 
Der Hakenköder ist wohl eher nebensächlich, wenn die Fische am Platz und auch in Freßlaune sind. Größere Brotflocken würden die Minis sicher schnell zerlegen, ein größerer fester Köder bringt hoffentlich auch etwas größere Fische ans Band.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Georg,
 und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht- du bist nicht nur unentwegt, sondern auch ein echter Ködertüftler!
 Das leichte Pendeln- muss dass überhaupt auf Fischaktivität zurückzuführen sein? Ich kenne dieses "atmende Wiegen" von leichten Bibberspitzen bei etwas unregelmäßiger Strömung. Und die Bisse der kleinen Plötzen wurden ja vermutlich deutlich angezeigt? Aber ich bin kein Berufener, was Spitzenangelei angeht.

 Das Rutenphoto ist mal wieder einsame Klasse. Und fürs Phrasenschwein (mit Horst Schlämmer Stimme): Schöönes Bokeh!

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri gemoas und wieder mal ein klasse Bericht :m

Spitzen 1 cm unter Wasser haben auch keine Besserung bewirkt oder nicht ausprobiert?  Lakritz und Käse, 2 Klassiker  wobei ich auf Käse bisher nie was gefangen habe. Dafür aber auf Lakritzschnecken ganz gut.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke!

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß die „Pendelei” von Fischen verursacht wurde. Das „Wiegen” von Feedertips in Flüssen kenne ich ganz gut und hab bei der Schwingspitze den Vergleich zu anderen Tagen an dieser Stelle.
Da war ja anfangs (vor der Dämmerung) typischerweise gar keine Bewegung an der Spitze.
Eine leichte Strömung ist an dieser Stelle immer vorhanden, Richtung und Stärke wechseln, richtig stark ist die Strömung dort aber nie.

@ Xianeli: Swingtip-Spitze eintauchen war heute nicht möglich (das Holz war im Weg, das Wasser zu niedrig). Hätte wohl aber nichts gebracht. Ist natürlich ein probates Mittel bei stärkerem Wind.

@ Minimax: Das Rutenbild ist blöd geschnitten, hatte etwas Angst, beim Knipsen einen „guten Biß” zu verpassen.

Insgesamt scheint es tatsächlich so zu sein, daß bei normalem Tageslicht die Fische sich komplett zurückziehen (ein Teil des Bootshafens nebenan ist noch von einer Eisschicht bedeckt), bei schwindendem Licht aktiver werden und erst bei Dunkelheit herzhaft zubeißen ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Kollegen,
 Anstelle eines Berichtes:
 Ich müßt ja auch noch einen Bericht abliefern, denn ich hab mich heut mal wieder ans Wasser getraut - getraut muss man schon sagen, denn nicht allein die äußeren Umstände sinds, die hindern, es ist tatsächlich ne Art, wie soll ich sagen, Schreibblockade- wer das Phänomen kennt, fürchtet es.
 Ich will garnicht auf die Einzelheiten eingehen, hab etwa 2 Stunden "rumgeangelt", etwas Pose, etwas Feeder, keinerlei Kontakt, dann haute die Kälte in Füße und vor allem Hände rein und ich packte zusammen. Einfach aufgesteckt, noch nichtmal im Auto aufgewärmt und andere Stelle aufgesucht. Kälte, Hochwasser, Beissflaute- geschenkt, geschenkt. Vor Weihnachten habe ich länger unter widrigeren Bedingungen ausgeharrt. Angeln kann ich, leiden auch, die rassigsten Ruten und Rollen scharren in meinem Stall und wollen ans Wasser. Kleinteile? Mir kommt der Nachschub zu den Ohren raus, ich hab mehr Posen als der liebe Gott. Jede Woche schlepp ich mich zum FLAS und hol frische Maden -mein Dealer schaut mich neuerdings so mitfühlend an, als ob er was ahnt- Und Zeit? Ich bin immer noch Herr über die Stunden und könnte fast immer los. Wir hatten ja auch schönes Wetter.
 Vielleicht muss ich warten -immerhin schlagen abends schon die Amseln, und heut sah ich einige Wintermücken tanzen. Vielleicht muss ich mich aber auch zusammenreissen und mich ans Ufer schleppen- es gibt ja den Lohn der Tüchtigen. 
 Ich will mein Mojo zurück, oder wenigstens meinen true grit..
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Manchmal läuft es eben und manchmal gibt es solche Blockaden...zum Glück schlummert in uns allen hier genug Leidenschaft, dass sowas nicht lange andauert... 

Danke für eure Berichte, damit habt ihr mir das Wochenende aus anglerischer Sicht doch noch gerettet!  Und Petri zu den Rotaugen, Georg, sehr schön! Rotaugen auf Käse ist mir neu, aber wieso auch nicht...



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>



Und hiermit geht der Preis für das verstörendste Fangbild ganz eindeutig an Chris...diese dunklen Hörner, zusammen mit den beiden Spalten, die bei mir direkt die Assoziation rot-funkelnder Teufelsaugen auslösen - hätt ich das Teil an Land gezogen, hätte sich direkt tiefes Unbegagen breit gemacht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmm, kaue auf meinen Gedanken herum. Wollte schon was von Requiem schreiben, ne, das laß ich lieber bleiben.

Irgendwann platzt der Knoten? Paßt aufs Angeln bezogen nicht so gut ;-)

Lohn der Tüchtigen? Ja, da fällt mir spontan der prächtige Döbel unseres Freundes Alex ein. 

Die Tage, an denen man eigentlich aufs Angeln brennt, sich dann aber doch nur irgendwie ans Wasser schleppt, kenn ich selbst zur Genüge. 
Bei mir hilft momentan zwangloses, einfaches Angeln. Immer nur für ne relativ kurze Zeit, keine großartige Vorbereitung: Rute, Köder, etwas Kleinkram und ab gehts ans nächste Gewässer.
Höhere Ziele wie den ersten Döbel seit jetzt 16,5 Monaten schieb ich einfach auf.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Jungs wird schon werden. Substanz ist ja unbeschädigt. 





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>




 Mal was wichtiges:
 Das ist allerdings ein tolles Stück. Ich nehme an, es ist das Bukranion des Roten Stiers, der vom letzten Einhorn ins Meer
 getrieben wurde, wo sein Feuer erlosch. Durch die Äonen wurde es aufgrund tektonischer Vorgänge direkt an FF´s Angelstelle abgelagert.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit den Schwingspitzen ist aber interessant. Wie angelt man da genau? Anschlagen sobald es zuckt? Wie genau unterscheidet sich das von Feederruten?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Gemischtes Doppel: Abu Legerlites unterschiedlichen Alters und Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing I (hinten) /II (vorne) im Wintereinsatz



Ich schmelze grad dahin.....so schöne kleine Rollen.

Frage mit welcher Schnur fischt du die bzw unterfüttert?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War gestern mit dem Sohnemann im Auto unterwegs ein paar Gewässer abchecken die nicht bis 01.04 gesperrt sind. Leider ohne Erfolg, weigere mich auch strickt dagegen an die Mosel zu fahren. Denke vor Ostern gibt das wirklich keinen mehr


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich schmelze grad dahin.....so schöne kleine Rollen.
> 
> Frage mit welcher Schnur fischt du die bzw unterfüttert?



Moin, auf den kleinen Shakespeares hab ich eine billige und „robuste” Schnur: Daiwa Sensor brown von der Großspule. Durchmesser 0,205m, angegebene Tragkraft 4lbs/1,8kg.

Ich hab diese Schnur gewählt, weil die alten Glasruten „Drahtringe” haben und ich eine relativ abriebfeste Schnur mit ungefähr dieser Tragkraft wollte. Die „Schnurlaufröllchen” der alten Rollen sind ja auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei.

Egal, ich lieb die Röllchen und ihr Geklicker, die alten Abu-Legerlites sowieso und die billige Schnur ist auch prima.



Ich erinnere mich noch an Deinen Beitrag im „alte Rollen-Thread” - Du wolltest zwei der kleinen Shakespeares dem Karpfenangeln widmen.
Interessantes Projekt, würd gerne mehr von Deinen Plänen lesen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das mit den Schwingspitzen ist aber interessant. Wie angelt man da genau? Anschlagen sobald es zuckt? Wie genau unterscheidet sich das von Feederruten?



Hi, nach dem Auswerfen strafft man die Schnur, bis die Schwingspitze nicht mehr frei hängt, sondern leicht schräg hängt.





Optimaler Winkel der abgelegten Schwingspitzrute: durch Straffen der Schnur zum Grundblei/Futterkorb steht die Spitze ungefähr bei 200-220 Grad (etwa 7.00-Uhr-Stellung).


Ein typischer Biß wird durch Zucken der Spitze signalisiert, normalerweise schlägt man an, wenn die Schwingspitze nach vorne gezogen wird (also zum Beispiel aus der 7-Uhr-Stellung in Richtung 8.30-Uhr-Stellung schwingt).
Karpfen ziehen die Spitze gerne mal urplötzlich in die Wagerechte, da muß man dann schnell reagieren, teilweise beißen die Fische auch sehr vorsichtig.
Fallbisse sind ganz gut zu erkennen, die Spitze schwingt etwas zurück in Richtung Rute (baumelt plötzlich senkrecht).

Gestern hatte ich viele Schnurschwimmer, also ständige Unruhe in der Spitze. Erst bei vollständiger Dunkelheit kamen sehr deutliche Ausschläge, also ganz eindeutige Bisse.

Das Schwingspitz-Angeln ist in erster Linie für stehende oder nur langsam fließende Gewässer geeignet, eine stärkere Strömung würde die Spitze durch den Druck auf der Schnur ständig in die Wagerechte ziehen und eine Bißerkennung extrem erschweren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> War gestern mit dem Sohnemann im Auto unterwegs ein paar Gewässer abchecken die nicht bis 01.04 gesperrt sind. Leider ohne Erfolg, weigere mich auch strickt dagegen an die Mosel zu fahren. Denke vor Ostern gibt das wirklich keinen mehr



Mist! Waren die inspizierten Gewässer nicht so vielversprechend oder woran liegts? Bis Ostern ist ja noch ne Weile hin...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die inspezierten Gewässer waren die letzten Jahre nie zugefroren. Leider ist die Auswahl bis April in meiner Umgebung nur sehr gering denn 2/3 sind dicht bis April. Dieses Jahr gab es sehr viel Schnee und sehr starke kalte Winde. Vermutlich sind sie deshalb dieses Jahr zugefroren. 

Lese ja gerne eure berichte... Würde aber selbst auch gerne wieder los, habe diese Woche Urlaub und die Zeit, aber wie immer kommt irgendwas anderes dazwischen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Die inspezierten Gewässer waren die letzten Jahre nie zugefroren. Leider ist die Auswahl bis April in meiner Umgebung nur sehr gering denn 2/3 sind dicht bis April. Dieses Jahr gab es sehr viel Schnee und sehr starke kalte Winde. Vermutlich sind sie deshalb dieses Jahr zugefroren.
> 
> Lese ja gerne eure berichte... Würde aber selbst auch gerne wieder los, habe diese Woche Urlaub und die Zeit, aber wie immer kommt irgendwas anderes dazwischen.



Hab mir die in Frage kommenden Stillgewässer nicht alle angesehen, aber viele davon sind wohl auch hier noch vereist. 
Da bin ich dankbar für den (überwiegend) eisfreien Fluß in der Nachbarschaft.

Ich wünsch Dir, daß Du in Sachen Eis und Zeit noch ne Lücke in Deinem Urlaub findest...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank geomas. 

Notlösungen gäbe es ein paar. Die Mosel ( keinerlei Erfahrung)  und das ein oder andere Gewässer. Aber 25 € für eine Tageskarte und nur Bootangeln erlaubt ist mir dann für 2-3 Std zu viel. Mal gleich ne Email an den Pächter eines anderen Maares schicken. Wäre zwar ebenfalls etwas weiter weg, war aber schon ein paar mal dort. Das schöne ist das man dort mit 3 Angeln ans Wasser darf, sprich genügend Spielraum zum experemtieren. War letztes Jahr auch mein letzter anlaufpunkt. Zwar nichts gefangen aber Stundenlang mit einem aus dem Angelverein  gefachsimpelt und paar Infos mit nach Hause genommen. 

So ein kleines Flüsschen hat natürlich was, ein Kanal fände ich auch prima. Da kämen Kindheitserinnerung zurück wie wir jede Schulferien an Hollands Kanälen saßen mit der kurzen Stippe auf Rotaugen und eine Angel draußen auf die Klodeckel die man dort im Minutentakt fangen konnte... Schade das meine Eltern das Chalet auf dem Campingplatz direkt neben dem Kanal verkauft haben


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Xianeli, wieso hasst du die Mosel so? Würde mich persönlich mehr reizen als irgendwelche Teiche (aber gut, ich bin ein Flusskind [meine Frau meint Flusspferd -.-])

@Minimax: ich hoffe dass deine Lust mit steigenden Temperaturen exponentiell wachsen wird. Mir hat es, nach ein, zwei Wischiwaschiansitzen diesen Winter sehr gut getan mit einem ausgeklügelten Masterplan ans Wasser zu gehen - dass es prompt belohnt wurde war da nur die (zugegebenermaßen fette) Kirsche auf dem Eisbecher.

@geomas: deine Rollen sind wirklich herzallerliebst. :l

Heute mit der Post gekommen 
Nach zwei Kapiteln bin ich dem Büchlein verfallen. Wenn unser Literaturbeauftragter Minimax was empfiehlt ist da tatsächlich Hand und Fuß dran-  danke für den Tipp!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einen schönen kleinen Kanal wünsch ich mir auch. Gibt in gut 40km einen alten Kanal, der jedoch nicht mehr von Schiffen befahren wird und im späten Frühjahr/Sommer total verkrautet.
Vielleicht statte ich dem mal einen Besuch im März/April ab.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Kochtopf: weil alle die ich kenne es dort aufgegeben haben wegen der Grundel. Ja es lässt sich noch was fangen dort aber es ist verdammt schwer geworden. Futterkorb raus und wieder rein = mindestens 2 Grundeln, eine am Haken und die andere im Futterkorb ^^

Ich weiß nicht wieso aber ich sitze lieber an einem See oder an einem unserer Maare. Ich werde auch definitiv mal mein Glück an der Mosel probieren aber dann im Sommer mit der Familie und Grill 
Ein kleiner Kanal oder Fluss und ich wäre vermutlich nur dort unterwegs.

@geomas: hört sich doch sehr nett an. Gute Karpfen dürften da garantiert sein. Allerdings geht man dort dann weit weg vom feinen angeln ^^


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Dein Hund hat offenbar Interesse an Literatur. Gut erzogen ;-)

„Edle Kunst” im Titel schreckt mich persönlich etwas ab, bin ja eher für niedrigschwellige Angebote. Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich den Schutzumschlag von „The Master Angler” aus Gründen der Tarnung mit einem aufgeklebten *T* vor „Angler” verziere.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab mich eben mal durch meine sehr überschaubaren Vorräte an Mini-Boilies und Pellets geschnuppert und werde heute wohl mal „Dumbells” mit Schellfisch-Aroma anbieten, falls der Käse nicht läuft.

Was mich schon lange beschäftigt ist die Frage, ob und wenn ja wie gut die heimischen Friedfische bei Dunkelheit sehen können. Vielleicht verlassen sie sich ja ausschließlich auf ihren Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas: geht dabei weniger um praktisches als um Betrachtungen der Anglerseele. Als Spätberufener kann ich mich in den ersten Kapiteln bisher gut wiederfinden... ansonsten empfehle ich, nicht von den Namen der Bücher auf das eigene Können zu abstrahieren  wobei mastertangler durchaus von mir geschrieben sein könnte ^^


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas: geht dabei weniger um praktisches als um Betrachtungen der Anglerseele. Als Spätberufener kann ich mich in den ersten Kapiteln bisher gut wiederfinden... ansonsten empfehle ich, nicht von den Namen der Bücher auf das eigene Können zu abstrahieren  wobei mastertangler durchaus von mir geschrieben sein könnte ^^



Dann mußt Du auch unbedingt Izaak Walton "Der vollkommende Angler oder eines nachdenklichen Mannes Erholung" lesen, wenn Du dass noch nicht getan hast.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Danke Jungs wird schon werden. Substanz ist ja unbeschädigt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal was wichtiges:
> Das ist allerdings ein tolles Stück. Ich nehme an, es ist das Bukranion des Roten Stiers, der vom letzten Einhorn ins Meer
> getrieben wurde, wo sein Feuer erlosch. Durch die Äonen wurde es aufgrund tektonischer Vorgänge direkt an FF´s Angelstelle abgelagert.



Ehrlich gesagt war das der Auslöser meines Umzuges. :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Kollegen,
> Anstelle eines Berichtes:
> Ich müßt ja auch noch einen Bericht abliefern, denn ich hab mich heut mal wieder ans Wasser getraut - getraut muss man schon sagen, denn nicht allein die äußeren Umstände sinds, die hindern, es ist tatsächlich ne Art, wie soll ich sagen, Schreibblockade- wer das Phänomen kennt, fürchtet es.
> Ich will garnicht auf die Einzelheiten eingehen, hab etwa 2 Stunden "rumgeangelt", etwas Pose, etwas Feeder, keinerlei Kontakt, dann haute die Kälte in Füße und vor allem Hände rein und ich packte zusammen. Einfach aufgesteckt, noch nichtmal im Auto aufgewärmt und andere Stelle aufgesucht. Kälte, Hochwasser, Beissflaute- geschenkt, geschenkt. Vor Weihnachten habe ich länger unter widrigeren Bedingungen ausgeharrt. Angeln kann ich, leiden auch, die rassigsten Ruten und Rollen scharren in meinem Stall und wollen ans Wasser. Kleinteile? Mir kommt der Nachschub zu den Ohren raus, ich hab mehr Posen als der liebe Gott. Jede Woche schlepp ich mich zum FLAS und hol frische Maden -mein Dealer schaut mich neuerdings so mitfühlend an, als ob er was ahnt- Und Zeit? Ich bin immer noch Herr über die Stunden und könnte fast immer los. Wir hatten ja auch schönes Wetter.
> Vielleicht muss ich warten -immerhin schlagen abends schon die Amseln, und heut sah ich einige Wintermücken tanzen. Vielleicht muss ich mich aber auch zusammenreissen und mich ans Ufer schleppen- es gibt ja den Lohn der Tüchtigen.
> Ich will mein Mojo zurück, oder wenigstens meinen true grit..
> hg
> Minimax



Ach Maxinator, haben wir nicht alle diese Phasen, wo das Wasser noch so frohlocken kann, wir aber mit unserer Gedankenwelt so verwurzelt sind, das jegliche Fischwaid zur Belastung wird?

Ich glaube wir Angler nehmen uns manchmal zu ernst, mit uns selbst in erster Linie. Der Winter als solches muss nicht jedermanns Ausflug sein, um mit Schlittschuhen über den See zu rutschen, auf der Suche nach dem einen Loch, um doch irgendwie einen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu hebeln. 

Es bleibt immer die Kunst im Vordergrund, nicht der Fang, deshalb ist keine Frage wie oft wir am Wasser sind, nur was wir in diesem Moment lernen und erleben.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

2 sehr schnelle antworten. Meine 2 "Notanker" sind ebenfalls zugefroren, Eisdecke nicht dick genug zum Eisangeln. Die Suche geht weiter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> 2 sehr schnelle antworten. Meine 2 "Notanker" sind ebenfalls zugefroren, Eisdecke nicht dick genug zum Eisangeln. Die Suche geht weiter



Och, dann mach doch Pause. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei unter 10º C beissen idR keine grundeln :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Och, dann mach doch Pause. :m



wie soll man an pause denken wenn hier täglich ein fangbericht einflattert ?  

Müssen ja nicht beißen, reicht wenn sie sich im Futterkorb festsetzen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> wie soll man an pause denken wenn hier täglich ein fangbericht einflattert ?
> 
> Müssen ja nicht beißen, reicht wenn sie sich im Futterkorb festsetzen



Ich bereite mich mental vor. Noch 5 Tage, dann feuer ich aus allen Rohren. Ich könnte zwar auch jeden Tag ans Wasser, aber die Bedingungen sind nicht einfach.

Und nur um an einem Hafen zu sitzen, der am Ende der Antarktis gleicht, um mal nen "harten Mann" zu spielen, ist mir meine Zeit gerade jetzt nicht wert. 

Trotzdem werden die Waffen schon geladen. Ein Sturm zieht auf. :g


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, ich geh dann mal raus, den harten Mann spielen ;-)

Hoffentlich können ein paar kleine Rotaugen später davon Zeugnis ablegen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, ich geh dann mal raus, den harten Mann spielen ;-)
> 
> Hoffentlich können ein paar kleine Rotaugen später davon Zeugnis ablegen.



Jetzt ist es ja auch warm. :q


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viel Erfolg, Georg! Ich habe morgen Nachmittag unerwartet Zeit, d.h. ich werd auch endlich wieder raus! #g Die Seen werd ich gar nicht erst aufsuchen, stattdessen schau ich lieber direkt, was meine Döbel und Hasel machen...da hab ich momentan wohl noch die besten Chancen...



geomas schrieb:


> Was mich schon lange beschäftigt ist die Frage, ob und wenn ja wie gut die heimischen Friedfische bei Dunkelheit sehen können. Vielleicht verlassen sie sich ja ausschließlich auf ihren Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn.



Ich denke, da ist nicht viel mit Sehen. Gute Sicht brauchen ja eigentlich nur Augenräuber, daher würd ich vermuten, dass unsere Friedfische nachts nicht besonders gut sehen, bringt ihnen schlicht keinen Vorteil. Und wenn dann wohl sowieso eher Kontraste als Farben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, wieder ein kurzer Bericht: gleiche Stelle, gleiches Gerät, auch sonst wenig Änderungen. 
Anstelle des Käses hab ich auf einer Rute ein Pellet mit „Schellfischaroma” am Haar angeboten. 
Die andere Rute wie üblich mit Breadpunch direkt auf dem Haken beködert.

War kurz vor dem offiziellen Sonnenuntergang am Wasser, das erste „Geruckel” an der Schwingspitze ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Der erste Fisch hing 17.40 Uhr, ein knapp 20cm kleiner Plötz auf Brot. Den ersten Biß auf das Pellet hab ich verpaßt, war gerade dabei die andere Rute abzulegen. So ist das eben mit 2 Ruten.
Der nächste Plötz kam auch auf Brot, gleiches Format wie Nr. 1. Dann ein vergleichsweise energischer Biß auf die weiter draußen abgelegte Pellet-Rute, kurz vorm Keschern löste sich ein etwas besseres Rotauge (+- 25cm) vom Haken.
Das hektische Geruckel hörte dann eine Weile lang auf, bei dann vollständiger Dunkelheit ging ein Rotauge von gut 20cm auf das Pellet.

Etwas später kehrte das Geruckel zurück und beim Einkurbeln der Brotrute (kein Anhieb) zappelte eine Mini-Güster von etwa 10cm im Rotlicht der Stirnlampe. Von außen gehakt - okay, das werden wohl die Übeltäter für das gestern so extreme Geruckel gewesen sein.
Vermutlich stehen die kleinen Biester total auf das Liquidized Bread und veranstalten rund um den Futterkorb Rambazamba, was die zahllosen „Schnurschwimmer” erklären würde.

Das beschriebene Geruckel fand immer in der Nähe eines Schutz bietenden Schwimmstegs statt. Auf der im freieren Wasser abgelegten Rute gab es auch öfters „Line-Bites”, aber viel seltener als auf der in Bootshafen-Nähe abgelegten Rute.

So, morgen und Mittwoch hab ich keinerlei Zeit für unser Hobby (höchstens am Schreibtisch) und hoffe auf gutes Wetter danach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, wieder ein kurzer Bericht: gleiche Stelle, gleiches Gerät, auch sonst wenig Änderungen.
> Anstelle des Käses hab ich auf einer Rute ein Pellet mit „Schellfischaroma” am Haar angeboten.
> Die andere Rute wie üblich mit Breadpunch direkt auf dem Haken beködert.
> 
> War kurz vor dem offiziellen Sonnenuntergang am Wasser, das erste „Geruckel” an der Schwingspitze ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Der erste Fisch hing 17.40 Uhr, ein knapp 20cm kleiner Plötz auf Brot. Den ersten Biß auf das Pellet hab ich verpaßt, war gerade dabei die andere Rute abzulegen. So ist das eben mit 2 Ruten.
> Der nächste Plötz kam auch auf Brot, gleiches Format wie Nr. 1. Dann ein vergleichsweise energischer Biß auf die weiter draußen abgelegte Pellet-Rute, kurz vorm Keschern löste sich ein etwas besseres Rotauge (+- 25cm) vom Haken.
> Das hektische Geruckel hörte dann eine Weile lang auf, bei dann vollständiger Dunkelheit ging ein Rotauge von gut 20cm auf das Pellet.
> 
> Etwas später kehrte das Geruckel zurück und beim Einkurbeln der Brotrute (kein Anhieb) zappelte eine Mini-Güster von etwa 10cm im Rotlicht der Stirnlampe. Von außen gehakt - okay, das werden wohl die Übeltäter für das gestern so extreme Geruckel gewesen sein.
> Vermutlich stehen die kleinen Biester total auf das Liquidized Bread und veranstalten rund um den Futterkorb Rambazamba, was die zahllosen „Schnurschwimmer” erklären würde.
> 
> Das beschriebene Geruckel fand immer in der Nähe eines Schutz bietenden Schwimmstegs statt. Auf der im freieren Wasser abgelegten Rute gab es auch öfters „Line-Bites”, aber viel seltener als auf der in Bootshafen-Nähe abgelegten Rute.
> 
> So, morgen und Mittwoch hab ich keinerlei Zeit für unser Hobby (höchstens am Schreibtisch) und hoffe auf gutes Wetter danach.



Güstern lieben aktives Futter und sind garstige Nachtfische. Wenn die Jungs eine schöne Größe erreichen liefern die einen besseren Kampf als die meisten Fische, die ich kenne.

Färbe dein Futter mal Rot und hau richtig Salz ins Futter, dann kommen sie. Bis in den Kescher. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In der Unterwarnow hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar keine Güster.

Gezielt beangeln würd ich sie wohl auch nicht, auch wenn es schöne Fische sind.

Würd ja gerne mal ein besseres Rotauge ans Band bekommen, aber die treiben sich vermutlich gerade woanders herum. Naja, trotz zuletzt kalter Füße hab ich die Zeit am Wasser nicht bereut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> In der Unterwarnow hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar keine Güster.
> 
> Gezielt beangeln würd ich sie wohl auch nicht, auch wenn es schöne Fische sind.
> 
> Würd ja gerne mal ein besseres Rotauge ans Band bekommen, aber die treiben sich vermutlich gerade woanders herum. Naja, trotz zuletzt kalter Füße hab ich die Zeit am Wasser nicht bereut.



Ich habe noch keine großen Rotaugen gefunden. Lediglich im alten Parkteich bis 35cm, ich möchte aber gern nochmals 10cm rauf packen. Mal schauen, in der Zicke hatte ich letztes Jahr schon ein paar bessere. Ansonsten Suchen, Suchen, Suchen. 

Joa, Zeit am Wasser ist immer toll, obgleich ich mir die Zeit der Schleien herbeibete. Nimmer lange. :m


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Georg! 



geomas schrieb:


> In der Unterwarnow hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar keine Güster.
> 
> Gezielt beangeln würd ich sie wohl auch nicht, auch wenn es schöne Fische sind.



Wieso denn nicht? Mich würde es ja grade jetzt reizen - allein schon um herauszufinden, ob das Gezuppel wirklich von Mengen an Mini-Güstern kam oder ob das nur ein Zufallsfang war...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Plötz von 25 bis knapp 30cm hatte ich 2016 relativ häufig (Angelstellen gut 100m entfernt von jener der letzten Tage). Bin mir sicher, daß es hier noch richtige Brummer gibt. 35cm+ wär schon fast ein Traumfisch, gibt aber sicher noch dickere hier. Aber wo? Viele Stellen sind praktisch nicht vom Ufer aus beangelbar. Und einige zugängliche Stellen meide ich aus anderen Gründen.
Naja, unverhofft kommt oft, vermutlich kommt das Traumrotauge eines Tages beim Angeln auf eine ganz andere Spezies ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri, Georg!
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso denn nicht? Mich würde es ja grade jetzt reizen - allein schon um herauszufinden, ob das Gezuppel wirklich von Mengen an Mini-Güstern kam oder ob das nur ein Zufallsfang war...



Danke! Ja, warum nicht - gute Frage. Momentan hantier ich nicht so gerne mit filigranen Haken und kleinen Ködern (klamme Finger, schlechtes Licht).
Vielleicht später mal.

Beim nächsten Ansitz werd ich wohl eher die Ködergröße nach oben schrauben. Und vielleicht einen geruchsintensiven Köder ohne jegliche Fütterung anbieten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tobias: und wie lief es bei Dir? Warst Du wieder am Düker?

edit: ach, morgen Nachmittag. Überlesen. Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir dann jetzt schon mal.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Ja, warum nicht - gute Frage. Momentan hantier ich nicht so gerne mit filigranen Haken und kleinen Ködern (klamme Finger, schlechtes Licht).
> Vielleicht später mal.
> 
> Beim nächsten Ansitz werd ich wohl eher die Ködergröße nach oben schrauben. Und vielleicht einen geruchsintensiven Köder ohne jegliche Fütterung anbieten.



Ach gut, das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 

Düker ist richtig, aber erst morgen... Heute war erst um 16h Schluss, da war ich nicht mehr motiviert genug schnell alles zusammenzukramen, Montage zu binden, Würmer zu organisieren etc.. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich an meinen Düker hier vor Ort gehe oder an den größeren Düker, der aber auch ne Ecke weiter weg ist. Und dann bleib noch die Frage ob Einlauf oder Auslauf - das werd ich wohl morgen alles spontan entscheiden. Auf jeden Fall werd ich wieder ne Dropshot-ähnliche Montage nutzen, aber diesmal etwas modifiziert...kleinere Haken, wahrscheinlich kurzer Seitenarm etc.. Und wie mir grade einfällt, muss ich darauf hoffen, dass mein nicht so gut sortierter Händler auch Dropshot-Bleie vorrätig hat - sonst muss ich irgendwie improviesieren.

auch edit: Danke!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmm, hab eben mal schnell nachgedacht - vielleicht probier ichs doch mal mit den Güstern ;-)





Stabile (falls doch mal ein „großer” zupackt) kleine Haken hab ich genug, kleine Breadpunches auch, und die Sensibilität meiner geliebten Schwingspitzruten zu demonstrieren ist mir natürlich immer eine Freude.
Müssen nur noch die Zeit, meine müden Augen und nicht zuletzt meine hungrigen kleinen Nachbarn (die mit den großen Augen) mitspielen ;-)

Zum Glück zwingt mich ja nix zum Angeln. Lust und Laune, wer weiß, vielleicht sattele ich in letzter Minute um auf Dropshot und schau mal nach Tauwurm-Liebhabern.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Siehst du - sone Gelegenheit lässt keinen echten Angler kalt..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend, Jungs,

Als ich einst noch in der Lage war, Fische zu fangen, verband mich mit den in meiner Gegend sehr häufigen Güstern eine Art Hassliebe- ständig schoben sie sich zwischen meinen Köder und den Zielfisch, andrerseits haben sie mich oft genug vorm Schneidern bewahrt. Vorhanden sind sie überall, zwei Stellen kenne ich, wo sie sowohl enthusiastische Beisser als auch von guter Durchschnittsgröße sind und dann auch eine kurzweilige Angelei bieten. Folgendes konnte ich beobachten:
Entgegen dem Axiom bei anderen Fischarten gingen (an gleicher Stelle) die tendeziell größeren Exemplare auf den treibenden Köder an der Pose. Die Bisse waren entschlossen, und die Güstern waren sehr optimistisch, was die Ködergröße und ihr Maul betrifft: Beispielsweise fremdeln alle Spezies an meinen Stellen mit Bienenmaden, nicht so die Güstern, die herzhaft zupacken und die Pose deutlich und dauerhaft dem Blick entziehen. Scherzhaft kann ich die teuren Larven fast schon als selektiven Güsterköder einstufen.
Gerne packten hier auch Kleinbrassenähnliche Exemplare, die sich nur durch die Glubschaugen und rote Flossen verrieten, zu.
An selber Stelle gingen auf Ledger oder Körbchen eher kleine Exemplare, so Kreuzungen aus Marty Feldman und nem Zigarettenetui. Und rückblickend und im Lichte von Freund Geomas Bericht waren diese Bisse auch extrem verwaschen, schwer zu beschreiben- langsamer als die "unhittables" kleiner Plötzen, aber immer noch unstetig und flackernd. Hier waren auch feineres Geschirr von Vorteil- wenn man es denn
darauf anlegen würde.
Ich glaube aber auch, die beiden Verhaltensweisen haben viel mit der Strömung und der Hierarchie innerhalb der gemischten Güsterschwärme zu tun. Unter solchen Bedingungen ist es also möglich, über Köder- und Methodenwahl sich an die besseren Güstern
heranzumachen.
Übrigens hat FF recht, wenn er bessere Güstern als an ihrer Größe gemessen als durchaus wehrhaft charakterisiert. Anfügen kann ich noch, dass insbesondere kleinere Güstern sich bereits beim Einholen von den vergesellschafteten Plötzen unterscheiden lassen, ein eigentümliches, schwaches
Zittern, wie wenn der Fisch sich schüttelt, verrät, welcher Kunde am Haken hängt. Dann aber sind sie sanft und schicksalsergeben.
Tja, this is the way of the skimmer.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ herzlichen Dank fürs Teilen Deiner Gedanken in Sachen Güster!

Das Posenangeln auf die so wunderschön beschriebenen Zigarettenetuis würd ich gerne probieren, Problem derzeit ist die Posenwahl. Tagsüber werd ich es in dem kommenden Tagen (oder gar Wochen) nicht probieren und nach der kurzen Dämmerungsphase müßte ich auf die ungeliebten Knicklichtposen zurückgreifen.

Das Thema hatten wir ja bereits. 

Hab ein paar mehr oder vermutlich eher weniger taugliche Waggler, einen Versuch wär es wert. 

So, ich mach Feierabend, gute Nacht, ,liebe Leute!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die tägliche Prise "an Wasser", geomas! Das wärmt mein Herz... ebenso wie Minimaxens Güsteressay, ich bin mir bis heute nicht sicher ob mein erster Brassen nicht eine Güster (dann allerdings ein kapitales Zigarettenetui!), das Foto, mit einem Vorkriegshandy aufgenommen ist jedenfalls zu niedrig auflösend. Man erkennt einen Fisch und einen dicken Mann mit Bart aber ob große Güster oder Halbstarke Brasse lässt sich nicht mehr eruieren.

Jetzt aber zu etwas völlig anderem:
Der ein oder andere nimmt seine Posen in einer Art Etui mit ans Wasser, was ich für's mobile Treibangeln recht sinnig und elegant finde. Unter Posenetui findet man bei Google nicht allzuviel - habt ihr Bezugsquellen oder einen korrekten suchbegriff für mich?

Ach ja: da ich ja selber erst seit 2015 angle und somit in meine vierte Saison gehe konnte ich die ersten hundert Seiten von Venables "Angeln als edle Kunst" sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich möchte mich Minimax anschließen und die Lektüre euch wärmstens ans Herz legen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Posenbox, Posenrohr....


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-competition-posenrohr-eckig_0104337.html sowas?  Gibt es natürlich auch in rund.

So ihr Flussangler. Werde diese Woche dann doch an die Mosel fahren. Hat wer ein paar Tipps?  Habe leider keine Zeit für Spotwahl etc deshalb auf gut Glück. Da wir dort öfter zum schwimmen und grillen waren weiß ich in etwa wie es dort aussieht. Habe 2 mögliche angelplätze 

1) In 30m Entfernung zu einer 200m langen "insel" oder 
2) eine sehr lang gezogene innenkurve. 

Dort könnte ich das Auto direkt am Platz abstellen und müsste nicht mangels Ortskenntnis suchen.

Angelkarte bekomme ich direkt in der Nähe der 2 Spots. Mag vielleicht nicht ideal sein deswegen frag ich mal worauf ich im Fluss ausschau halten sollte


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde die Stelle nehmen die tiefer ist und dabei möglichst wenig Strömung hat.

Innenkurven sind meist eher flach(im Gegensatz zur Außenkurve).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Leider weit und breit keine Abstellmöglichkeit auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite. Werfen ist keine Option wegen der Entfernung und Mono. Ist dann nix mehr mit guter Bisserkennung


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und die Inselstelle?
Tief, flach, Strömung?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Waren da früher immer schwimmen. Leider erinnere ich mich nicht mehr wirklich. Die ersten Meter sind natürlich flach. Danach wirds rasch tiefer. Hinter der Insel ist es mMn etwas strömungsärmer. Kann mich aber auch irren bzw falsch erinnern


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das klingt besser als die Innenkurve.

Hinter der Insel sollte es auch Rückströmung/Kehrwasser oder irgendwie eine ruhige Zone geben.
Da sammelt sich natürliches Futter ud da werden auch immer Fische sein.

Die Strömungskante die daran grenzt ist ebenfalls sehr interessant.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So in der Art war auch mein Gedanke was die Strömung dort betrifft. Ich werde es glaube einfach mal probieren. Hauptsache raus


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jupp.

Zupp wat raus.#6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jetzt aber zu etwas völlig anderem:
> Der ein oder andere nimmt seine Posen in einer Art Etui mit ans Wasser, was ich für's mobile Treibangeln recht sinnig und elegant finde. Unter Posenetui findet man bei Google nicht allzuviel - habt ihr Bezugsquellen oder einen korrekten suchbegriff für mich?
> 
> ...



So transportiere ich Posen ans Wasser:





Größe etwa 33x9x3cm, ist von Greys, von Korum gibt es ähnliches (hab ich noch nicht live gesehen)
Vorher hatte ich ne flache Plano-Box, die mir aber etwas sperrig war.
Posenrohre hab ich etliche (hab ein paar Middy-Posensets gekauft, die Rohre waren dabei), nehme die aber nicht mit ans Wasser.

Ein Etui im Sinne einer Federtasche (wird der Begriff heute noch benutzt?) mit kleinen Gummi-Schlaufen wär natürlich schick, würde ich persönlich aber nur für Edelposen nutzen.
Stilecht im Sinne Bernard Venables wäre eine hölzerne Zigarrenkiste. So haben Generationen von Anglern ihre Kleinteile transportiert.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich Schneider eh #q


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So transportiere ich Posen ans Wasser:



:m

Genau so ne Kiste hab ich auch und zwei längenverstellbare Posenrohre.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich Schneider eh #q



Kommt gar nicht in Frage!

Ich würd wohl im Strömungsschatten der Insel das Glück heimsuchen. Oder (ohne Dein Gewässer zu kennen) auf Deiner Uferseite nach ufernahen „Features” wie Bäumen/Büschen/Dalben im Wasser suchen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Features Gibt's in diesem Gebiet leider nicht. Werde es aber definitiv im Strömungsschatten versuchen. 

Im Sommer sind die Grundeln dort so sehr vertreten das man bei ruhigen Füßen ein herrliches Peeling bekommt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: für den stilvollen Sportfischer käme auch eine sogenannte „Schlampenrolle” für den Posentransport in Frage. Dieser Fachbegriff war mir neu, ist wohl gängig für Produkte wie dieses hier: https://www.gusti-leder.de/federtasche-leder-s15b


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Kochtopf: für den stilvollen Sportfischer käme auch eine sogenannte „Schlampe*n*rolle”



Ersetz das *n* durch ein *r* dann passts


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn man Schlampe durch Bitch ersetzt, geht das wieder in eine ganz andere Richtung ...

Posentransport feiner Posensortimente ohne entsprechende Kistchen ist schlichtweg eine Inkaufnahme von Katastrophe ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an Deinen Beitrag im „alte Rollen-Thread” - Du wolltest zwei der kleinen Shakespeares dem Karpfenangeln widmen.
> Interessantes Projekt, würd gerne mehr von Deinen Plänen lesen.



Ja mein Projekt dauert erstmal noch an bis Ende diesen Jahres.
Für den Neuaufbau muss ich erst meine Glasperlkabine instandsetzen und die Werkstatt fertig einrichten.
Geplant ist ein kompletter Neuaufbau der Ball Bearing 2220 I mit besseren Buchsen,Lagern und evtl gelagerten Schnurlaufröllchen. Das muss man dann aber erst sehen wie sich einige Sachen umsetzen lassen bzw ich Teile dafür bekomme. Zum Aufbauen hab ich bereits schon 4 ganze Rollen und 3 neue Grundträger. 
Bevor ich damit aber beginne überlege ich nochmal genau was machbar ist und was nicht........es soll ja am Ende alles stilecht aussehen und nichts der Neuerungen zu sehen sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe einfach aus Askari mir nen "Long Case" zugelegt. Einfache Box, da passen meine Waggler rein, kleinkram dazu und fertig.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau sowas meine ich Georg, danke!

@ Prof Terence Tinca Drill I.: wenn ich ein Posenrohr als praktisch für mein Vorhaben erachten würde hätte ich nicht nach nem Etui gefragt


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es kam nicht so genau rüber ob es zweckmäßig oder altmodisch oder sonstwie speziell sein muss.:m#c

Die Greys Schachtel, die Georg nutzt, besitze ich edenfalls auch und kann sie empfehlen.#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Betonung lag auf Elegant :m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Betonung lag auf Elegant :m




Elegant?#t
Das ist doch hier keine Damenboutique.


----------



## MarcinD

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Betonung lag auf Elegant :m



Wie elegant hätte es der feine Herr denn gerne?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Wie elegant hätte es der feine Herr denn gerne?



Die Jägermeisterversion habe ich selber  es geht mir darum, eine kleine Auswahl schöner Posen beim Treibangeln am mann zu haben - am liebsten in einer Weste oder Bauchtasche - sprich leichtes gepäck. Das Auge angelt eben mit, vor allem wenn man mit britisch anmutendem Gerät auf Jück geht


----------



## MarcinD

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit den Kisten war auch nicht ernst gemeint. Spontan würden mir Pfeifenetuis einfallen, aber die sind halt von der Länge wahrscheinlich zu klein. Gibt es mit netten Fächern.

https://www.rauch-lounge.com/Martin...ifen-Zubehoer-Tasche-Pfeifenetui-Etui-Country


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Das mit den Kisten war auch nicht ernst gemeint. Spontan würden mir Pfeifenetuis einfallen, aber die sind halt von der Länge wahrscheinlich zu klein. Gibt es mit netten Fächern.
> 
> https://www.rauch-lounge.com/Martin...ifen-Zubehoer-Tasche-Pfeifenetui-Etui-Country


Das nenne ich einen gepfefferten Preis 
Der Wurzelsepp hat was passendes als Avatar fällt mir grad auf


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Echt? Son ollet Holzdings?#t

Das quillt doch bestimmt auf wenn mal nass wird und sperrig isses auch noch.
Da ist sone Greys Plasteschachtel doch allemal praktischer.|kopfkrat


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau sowas meine ich Georg, danke!
> 
> @ Prof Terence Tinca Drill I.: wenn ich ein Posenrohr als praktisch für mein Vorhaben erachten würde hätte ich nicht nach nem Etui gefragt



Die Posenbox von Greys (Greys Prodigy Float & Accessoires Box) ist leider aus dem Programm raus und ich hab sie auch online nicht lieferbar entdecken können.

Die Alternative von Korum ist für meine Zwecke nicht so gut geeignet (kommt mit ein paar Wagglern und Vorfächern):
http://www.baitstore.de/Stipp-Bolo-und-Match-Shop/Stippzubehoer/Korum-ITM-Float-Box::2996.html



Für wirklich nur ein paar Trottingposen (die sind ja meistens nicht so lang) würde ich mir wohl so etwas besorgen: https://www.amazon.de/Federm%C3%A4ppche-Bleistifte-Tasche-Executive-F%C3%BCllfederhalter-Stylus/dp/B01FZ9Q5WW/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_229_bs_lp_t_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KD73VPF23HGRHW00N832
Sollte 3-4 Stickfloats und 2-3 Loafer reichen und schützt sicher auch ganz ordentlich, natürlich nicht so gut wie eine Box aus hartem Plastik.


----------



## MarcinD

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder im Bereich Dart bzw. Kugelschreiber?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/272138096785?clk_rvr_id=1446261858106&rmvSB=true

https://www.ebay.de/p/Karella-Darttasche-Deluxe-schwarz-Dart-Tasche-ohne-Inhalt/1604710192?iid=400322719870&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D48423%26meid%3Dad0f9af5722d4da2bd7acfd8b814cd74%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D272138096785%26itm%3D400322719870&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lamy-Leder-...156249?hash=item1ca1f33a59:g:D0UAAOSw9p9abF1M

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Jean-Jacque...667124?hash=item2ccf7d76b4:g:-ocAAOSwhfdaV5Pu

Müsste man wegen der Größe gucken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Is der Georg, Sir von Schwingspitze, Anwesend oder schon wieder entgegen seiner Aussage Güstern ärgern?!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Is der Georg, Sir von Schwingspitze, Anwesend oder schon wieder entgegen seiner Aussage Güstern ärgern?!



Heute war terminlich leider nix in Sachen Güstern. Bin gerade zurück. Vielleicht Donnerstag oder Freitag, mal sehen.
Die Temperaturen sollen kräftig sinken - Frost rund um die Uhr bis in den März rein. 

Ein norddeutscher Petri-Jünger ist jetzt sauer auf Petrus.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Posenbox von Greys (Greys Prodigy Float & Accessoires Box) ist leider aus dem Programm raus und ich hab sie auch online nicht lieferbar entdecken können.



Hier: http://www.petri-discount.de/Tasche...en/Greys-Prodigy-Float---Accessories-Box.html

habe ich sie noch gefunden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Marcin und Kochtopf: die Darttaschen hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Ich würde prinzipiell eher welche aus EVA (dieses Polsterschaumzeugs) nehmen, einige der verlinkten Etuis sehen zumindest auf den Fotos etwas „eng” aus. Für Stickposen sicher prima, für bauchige Loafer vielleicht etwas knapp.
Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.petri-discount.de/Tasche...en/Greys-Prodigy-Float---Accessories-Box.html
> 
> habe ich sie noch gefunden.



Lagerbestand 2 Stück. Super, hatte den Shop gesehen, aber nur „Lieferzeit auf Anfrage” gelesen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, ich war ja heute tatsächlich los...und ich bin maßlos enttäuscht worden, aber Stück für Stück:

Fing schon damit an, dass ich nach Feierabend zum Dealer bin und mir ne Dose Würmer geholt habe, vor lauter Vorfreude dabei aber vergessen habe, neue Dropshot-Bleie mitzunehmen. Fiel mir auf, als ich die Montage zuhause mal testweise geknüpft hab, also musste ich improvisieren.

Mein Aufbau sah diesmal wie folgt aus: 18er Hauptschnur, 12er Haken mit ebenfalls 18er Vorfach. Ich habe das Vorfach und die Hauptschnur übereinander gelegt (Haken dabei in Richtung Rute), eine Schlaufe geformt und die Enden von Vorfach und Hauptschnur drei/viermal durch die Schlaufe gefädelt und zugezogen und zwar so, dass der Vorfach-Seitenarm nur 5-7cm lang war. Ziel war, dass der kurze Seitenarm durch den Springerknoten und die dickere Schnur ein bisschen wippen kann, statt nur öde nach unten zu baumeln. Mit leerem Haken hat das auch super funktioniert, mit nem halben Rotwurm sah das wieder anders aus...  Unten hab ich einfach ein rundes 10g-Lochblei angenotet ca 20cm unter dem Seitenarm...die Höhe hatte sich am Bach dort immer bewährt.


Da ich zu faul war, den größere Bach aufzusuchen, war ich wieder an meiner Lieblingsstelle. Schon als ich am Kanal langgelaufen bin hab ich aber gemerkt, dass diesmal etwas anders ist als die letzten Male und je näher ich kam, desto schlimmer wurden meine Befürchtungen, die sich am Düker angekommen dann auch bewahrheiteten, aber auch dazu muss ich etwas ausholen:

Beim letzten Sturm vor Weihnachten ging hier einiges an alten Bäumen kaputt, beim ersten Januarsturm folgten noch ein paar weiter, und zwei dieser Bäume (Stammbasis je über 50cm Durchmesser) hatten sich nahezu über ihre gesamte Länge in den Bach etwas unterhalb des Dükers geworfen, so dass auf ca 40m Strecke etliche dicke Äste in Bach hingen und allerhand Treibgut eingesammelt haben. Dadurch hatte sich der Bach stufenweise um insgesamt 40-50cm aufgestaut. Für mich war das damals ein Glücksfall: Die nunmehr durch die Äste blockierte Strecke war sowieso nicht lohnenswert, dafür war der Wasserstand im Düker deutlich höher, die Strömung deutlich langsamer und zudem waren beide Durchlässe leicht durchströmt, wodurch sich die Fische im gesamten Bereich tummelten und gut zu beangeln waren.

Normalerweise habe ich schon aus 300m Entfernung das Rauschen des Wassers zwischen den Ästen gehört, aber heute war alles still und als die Hecken den Blick auf meinen Bach freigaben sah ich es: Baggerspuren, dicke zersägte Baumstämme am Ufer und der Wasserstand wie früher, also fast einen halben Meter flacher als die letzten Monate. Irgendjemand hatte die Bäume aus dem Bach geborgen und alles wieder durchgängig gemacht. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass sowas früher oder später passieren könnte, hatte aber immer gehofft, dass schon keiner die Bäume bemerken oder dem Grund für das auf 500m Bachlänge leicht erhöhte Wasser suchen würde. Nun war es doch passiert.

Mir war sofort klar, dass ich im breiteren, jetzt stehenden Durchlass garnicht erst Angeln brauche, weil ich dort noch nie gefangen habe, wenn das Wasser nicht in Bewegung war, jedenfalls nicht auf dieser Kanalseite. Und bei den Temperaturen und der nun starken Strömung im anderen Durchlass kann man auch nicht viel erwarten und so kam es dann auch: in beiden Teilen habe ich geangelt, aber heute gab es nichtmal einen Zupfer, während ich sonst mit Bissen gesegnet war (auch wenn ich die wenigsten verwerten konnte). 


Nunja, mein Hotpsot hat sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit zum zweiten mal stark verändert, diesmal halt zum negativen, was solls...ich werd zwangsweise meinen Frieden damit schließen müssen und sehen, wie es sich im Frühjahr und Sommer entwickelt. Aber die Zeiten des easy-Johnnies-Dropshotten sind jetzt wohl vorbei. |abgelehn

Dafür konnte ich immerhin feststellen, dass der Wurm bei dieser Montage wunderbar in der Strömung gependelt hat und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass unter anderen Bedingungen auch ein Fisch gebissen hätte!  Nur das Knüpfen war etwas umständlich und ein Hakenwechsel würde auch ein komplettes Neuknüpfen mit sich bringen...da muss ich mir noch was ausdenken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, ich war ja heute tatsächlich los...und ich bin maßlos enttäuscht worden, aber Stück für Stück:
> 
> Fing schon damit an, dass ich nach Feierabend zum Dealer bin und mir ne Dose Würmer geholt habe, vor lauter Vorfreude dabei aber vergessen habe, neue Dropshot-Bleie mitzunehmen. Fiel mir auf, als ich die Montage zuhause mal testweise geknüpft hab, also musste ich improvisieren.
> 
> Mein Aufbau sah diesmal wie folgt aus: 18er Hauptschnur, 12er Haken mit ebenfalls 18er Vorfach. Ich habe das Vorfach und die Hauptschnur übereinander gelegt (Haken dabei in Richtung Rute), eine Schlaufe geformt und die Enden von Vorfach und Hauptschnur drei/viermal durch die Schlaufe gefädelt und zugezogen und zwar so, dass der Vorfach-Seitenarm nur 5-7cm lang war. Ziel war, dass der kurze Seitenarm durch den Springerknoten und die dickere Schnur ein bisschen wippen kann, statt nur öde nach unten zu baumeln. Mit leerem Haken hat das auch super funktioniert, mit nem halben Rotwurm sah das wieder anders aus...  Unten hab ich einfach ein rundes 10g-Lochblei angenotet ca 20cm unter dem Seitenarm...die Höhe hatte sich am Bach dort immer bewährt.
> 
> 
> Da ich zu faul war, den größere Bach aufzusuchen, war ich wieder an meiner Lieblingsstelle. Schon als ich am Kanal langgelaufen bin hab ich aber gemerkt, dass diesmal etwas anders ist als die letzten Male und je näher ich kam, desto schlimmer wurden meine Befürchtungen, die sich am Düker angekommen dann auch bewahrheiteten, aber auch dazu muss ich etwas ausholen:
> 
> Beim letzten Sturm vor Weihnachten ging hier einiges an alten Bäumen kaputt, beim ersten Januarsturm folgten noch ein paar weiter, und zwei dieser Bäume (Stammbasis je über 50cm Durchmesser) hatten sich nahezu über ihre gesamte Länge in den Bach etwas unterhalb des Dükers geworfen, so dass auf ca 40m Strecke etliche dicke Äste in Bach hingen und allerhand Treibgut eingesammelt haben. Dadurch hatte sich der Bach stufenweise um insgesamt 40-50cm aufgestaut. Für mich war das damals ein Glücksfall: Die nunmehr durch die Äste blockierte Strecke war sowieso nicht lohnenswert, dafür war der Wasserstand im Düker deutlich höher, die Strömung deutlich langsamer und zudem waren beide Durchlässe leicht durchströmt, wodurch sich die Fische im gesamten Bereich tummelten und gut zu beangeln waren.
> 
> Normalerweise habe ich schon aus 300m Entfernung das Rauschen des Wassers zwischen den Ästen gehört, aber heute war alles still und als die Hecken den Blick auf meinen Bach freigaben sah ich es: Baggerspuren, dicke zersägte Baumstämme am Ufer und der Wasserstand wie früher, also fast einen halben Meter flacher als die letzten Monate. Irgendjemand hatte die Bäume aus dem Bach geborgen und alles wieder durchgängig gemacht. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass sowas früher oder später passieren könnte, hatte aber immer gehofft, dass schon keiner die Bäume bemerken oder dem Grund für das auf 500m Bachlänge leicht erhöhte Wasser suchen würde. Nun war es doch passiert.
> 
> Mir war sofort klar, dass ich im breiteren, jetzt stehenden Durchlass garnicht erst Angeln brauche, weil ich dort noch nie gefangen habe, wenn das Wasser nicht in Bewegung war, jedenfalls nicht auf dieser Kanalseite. Und bei den Temperaturen und der nun starken Strömung im anderen Durchlass kann man auch nicht viel erwarten und so kam es dann auch: in beiden Teilen habe ich geangelt, aber heute gab es nichtmal einen Zupfer, während ich sonst mit Bissen gesegnet war (auch wenn ich die wenigsten verwerten konnte).
> 
> 
> Nunja, mein Hotpsot hat sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit zum zweiten mal stark verändert, diesmal halt zum negativen, was solls...ich werd zwangsweise meinen Frieden damit schließen müssen und sehen, wie es sich im Frühjahr und Sommer entwickelt. Aber die Zeiten des easy-Johnnies-Dropshotten sind jetzt wohl vorbei. |abgelehn
> 
> Dafür konnte ich immerhin feststellen, dass der Wurm bei dieser Montage wunderbar in der Strömung gependelt hat und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass unter anderen Bedingungen auch ein Fisch gebissen hätte!  Nur das Knüpfen war etwas umständlich und ein Hakenwechsel würde auch ein komplettes Neuknüpfen mit sich bringen...da muss ich mir noch was ausdenken.



Ruhe in Frieden, oh du geliebter Hotspot. Mögen deine wärmenden Kurven, dein lieblicher Fluss in den Gezeiten, im Geiste meiner Erinnerung, auf ewig Leben.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYpd-2buQc0


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Tobias, 
schade um Deinen Hotspot. Manchmal hat man einfach Pech.
Aber immerhin hast Du Einsatz gezeigt und es versucht. 
Petrus wird das sicher irgendwann belohnen (nicht mit dem jetzigen Wetter, sondern mit einem fetten Döbel oder einer strammen Schleie).
Viele Grüße, Georg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab mal in meinem Angelgewässer-Fotoarchiv gekramt:






Der vor ein paar Tagen erwähnte Kanal, hier verkrautet im August 2016.





Sieht ganz fischig aus, oder? Gefangen hab ich damals nur ein paar lütte Barsche.

Wär vielleicht einen Versuch im (zeitigen) Frühjahr wert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe gelernt nicht mehr mit meinen Augen alles sich über dem Wasser befindliche zu werten. Das ging so oft schief und das auch nicht ohne Grund. 

Was juckt es den Fisch, ob es Grün ist oder das Auge sich daran ergötzt? Ich suche nur noch unter Wasser. Kostet Zeit und ist ein sehr langer Prozess, aber anders gehts nicht. (hab mich mit meinen Augen schon oft auf den Arsch gesetzt)

Lediglich der überhängende Baum wäre für mich ein Indikator.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ruhe in Frieden, oh du geliebter Hotspot. Mögen deine wärmenden Kurven, dein lieblicher Fluss in den Gezeiten, im Geiste meiner Erinnerung, auf ewig Leben.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYpd-2buQc0



Ich werde morgen vielleicht nochmal hingehen und mich gebührend mit diesem Stück vom Hotspot verabschieden! 


Georg, ob das Ding fischig aussieht mag ich nach Chris' Beitrag nichtmehr beurteilen, aber das lässt sich ja schnell herausfinden im Frühjahr. Auf jeden Fall wirkt er aber sehr idyllisch und das würde mir schon reichen, den einen oder anderen Frühlings-Nachmittag dort zu verbringen. Ich hab heute im Fernsehen einen kleinen Bericht über die Hunte gesehen, dort war ein ganz ähnlicher Abschnitt zu sehen und ich war in dem Moment unheimlich neidisch, dass ich sowas hübsches nicht bei mir um die Ecke habe.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hast sicher recht. Neben dem überhängenden Baum stehen zwei Brückenpfeiler als zusätzliche Features. Ob die Fische diese interessant finden oder sich woanders herumtreiben - es gibt nur einen Weg, das herauszufinden ;-)

Sollen relativ gute Brassen drin sein in dem Kanal; Güstern übrigens auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hast sicher recht. Neben dem überhängenden Baum stehen zwei Brückenpfeiler als zusätzliche Features. Ob die Fische diese interessant finden oder sich woanders herumtreiben - es gibt nur einen Weg, das herauszufinden ;-)
> 
> Sollen relativ gute Brassen drin sein in dem Kanal; Güstern übrigens auch.



Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das man sich zu sehr auf solche Dinge fokussiert. Ich Lote ja manchmal über eine Stunde und konnte so stellen in der Ödnis finden, die gute Fische brachten.

Alles voller Kraut, weicher Boden und dann mitten im See, einfach so, wenige Meter geschätzt, fester Boden und Schotter. Dort den Köder abgelegt und gefangen. Klar, Löcher im Kraut sind auch Heiß, diese waren aber vermehrt vorzufinden.

Brassen können ja wirklich extrem abwachsen, egal wie klein das Gewässer ist. Das 63cm Ding aus dem Fluss hat mir das wieder Eindrucksvoll bewiesen, obgleich natürlich die Elbe sehr nah ist und Zulauf gegeben ist.

Vielleicht mal mit Pellets probieren, dann klappts mit den Klodeckeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Georg, ob das Ding fischig aussieht mag ich nach Chris' Beitrag



Es gibt bestimmt alte Hasen, die dir sagen können obs knallt oder nicht. Aber generell empfinde ich so, das oft schnelle Schlüsse gezogen werden, die Erwartung hoch wird und dann gehts bekanntlich nach hinten los.

Mein Erfolg basiert oft an Vorbereitung und Einarbeitung in ein Gewässer, auch mal mit glücklichen Ergebnissen. Aber gezielt fangen, den Fisch ansprechen und dergleichen. Nö. Nicht beim ersten Ansitz und auch nicht nach dem Fünften.

Gerade kleine Flüsse werden ja durch kleine Kanten, die Nahrung ansammeln, richtig attraktiv. Sowas siehste aber nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit dem Einarbeiten in ein Gewässer ist mir zu aufwändig. Bestenfalls schaffe ich es 6-7x innerhalb eines überschaubaren Zeitraums an ein Gewässer, danach ändert sich doch häufig wieder das Beißverhalten oder die äußeren Umstände lassen die bisher ausgeübte Technik nicht mehr zu.
Wobei Unterwasser-Kanten natürlich über einen längeren Zeitraum hin Bestand haben und somit generell interessante Stellen sind.
Immerhin versuch ich meine Angeltrips ein wenig zu dokumentieren und hab somit immer ein paar Anhaltspunkte für spätere Ansitze in der Hinterhand.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das mit dem Einarbeiten in ein Gewässer ist mir zu aufwändig. Bestenfalls schaffe ich es 6-7x innerhalb eines überschaubaren Zeitraums an ein Gewässer, danach ändert sich doch häufig wieder das Beißverhalten oder die äußeren Umstände lassen die bisher ausgeübte Technik nicht mehr zu.
> Wobei Unterwasser-Kanten natürlich über einen längeren Zeitraum hin Bestand haben und somit generell interessante Stellen sind.
> Immerhin versuch ich meine Angeltrips ein wenig zu dokumentieren und hab somit immer ein paar Anhaltspunkte für spätere Ansitze in der Hinterhand.



Sowas entwickelt sich auch durch Zufälle. Eine Kante mit mehreren Metern unterschied zu finden ist schnell gemacht. Eine kleine Kante von 20cm dagegen, die genauso Attraktiv ist, kann zur Lebensaufgabe werden, es sei man kann durchs Wasser laufen oder wie ich den Hund zum Loten nehmen.

Ich habe mir dein Bild genauer angesehen, ein schönes Büschel Kraut steht dort. Genau davor einen Köder tanzen lassen dürfte klappen. Nur sind diese Felder oft auch sehr ausgedehnt und gern mal bekommt dein Köder ja auch ne extra Portion Gewicht in Form von Unrat jeglicher Art.

Da Lobe ich mir die schönen Seen, einfach tolles Angeln.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ja mein Projekt dauert erstmal noch an bis Ende diesen Jahres.
> Für den Neuaufbau muss ich erst meine Glasperlkabine instandsetzen und die Werkstatt fertig einrichten.
> Geplant ist ein kompletter Neuaufbau der Ball Bearing 2220 I mit besseren Buchsen,Lagern und evtl gelagerten Schnurlaufröllchen. Das muss man dann aber erst sehen wie sich einige Sachen umsetzen lassen bzw ich Teile dafür bekomme. Zum Aufbauen hab ich bereits schon 4 ganze Rollen und 3 neue Grundträger.
> Bevor ich damit aber beginne überlege ich nochmal genau was machbar ist und was nicht........es soll ja am Ende alles stilecht aussehen und nichts der Neuerungen zu sehen sein.



Bin auf jeden Fall schon sehr gespannt. 

Hast Du schon die passenden Ruten für die Röllchen? 
Meine fürs Karpfenangeln mißbrauchten Ruten (allesamt keine Karpfenruten moderner Schule, sondern deutlich weicher) sind durch die Bank zu schwer für die 2200.
Und die von mir so geliebten Match-Legerlites sind fürs Karpfenangeln doch ne Nummer zu zart, jedenfalls in Gewässern mit Unterwasser-Hindernissen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Fantastillionen Etuis... manchmal stell ich mich aber auch dappig an, man man man... danke für deinen Bericht Tobsen! Es ist schade wenn ein Hotspot verschwindet, aber wir sind Friedfischer, wir wachsen mit unseren Aufgaben! 

@ Georg: bei dem Kanal stehen auf ziemlich langer Strecke Bäume so nah am Wasser, dass allerlei Krempel inkl. Laub hinein fallen dürfte. Aus diesem Grunde würde ich nach Lücken im Landbewuchs Ausschau halten um dann zwischen den Krautfahnen festen Boden zu finden und dort meinen Köder anbieten. Kann mor vorstellen dass da fast der gesamte Grund mit faulendem Laub bedeckt ist.
Aber was weiss ich schon, du angelst derzeit ja das ganze Ükel an die Wand und bist ein erfahrener Recke, du knackst das ding schon


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Wurzelsepp hat was passendes als Avatar fällt mir grad auf



Du meinst so etwas:




Das hab ich mittlerweile schon paar Jahre und wurde von einem Sattler handgemacht. In der oberen, unteren und rechten Lasche hab ich jeweils noch Bleie, Haken und ne Schere mit dabei. Zugeklappt sieht das aus wie ein großer Geldbeutel.
Eines hab ich noch auf Ersatz das etwas größer ist aber wie gesagt ist ne stilechte Einzelanfertigung für meine selbstgebauten Posen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden Fall schon sehr gespannt.
> 
> Hast Du schon die passenden Ruten für die Röllchen?
> Meine fürs Karpfenangeln mißbrauchten Ruten (allesamt keine Karpfenruten moderner Schule, sondern deutlich weicher) sind durch die Bank zu schwer für die 2200.
> Und die von mir so geliebten Match-Legerlites sind fürs Karpfenangeln doch ne Nummer zu zart, jedenfalls in Gewässern mit Unterwasser-Hindernissen.



Ich hab seit dem Frühjahr ne DAM Carbo Carp aus den 90ern gekauft und schau noch nach einer zweiten.




Beim Karpfenfischen mag ich eher die weichen von früher sprich 2 1/4 - 2 1/2lbs. Die Carbo Carp find ich für meine Einsatzzwecke gerade richtig, große Karpfen sind zwar schön aber so viel wert darauf leg ich nicht.


----------



## MarcinD

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt wo das Thema Kraut hier aufkam: 
Hat jemand von Euch schonmal das Zeug beseitigt? 
Wir haben hier eine super Tongrube, mit vielen manuell angelegten Flachwasserzonen von 2 Metern. Mein Verein hat die um 2007 gekauft und dann mit angeschafften Maschinen hergerichtet. Ist echt super geworden. 8 Minuten von mir weg. War da letztes Jahr fast jedes Wochenende. 
Problem ist, dass die erstens wohl Mutterboden für das gestalten der Flachwasserzonen genutzt haben und das Wasser einen super Qualität hat und glasklar ist. 
Im Drill kannst einen Fisch erkennen, wenn der knapp überm Grund ist. Also kannst locker 1,5 Meter tief alles sehen. 
Habe mal beim Stippen gesehen, wie ein Hecht mir beim Einkurbeln das Rotauge vom Haken geklaut hat. Leider hat er den 16er Haken mit gefressen. Aber einen Hecht bei der Jagd zu sehen und dann zu beobeachten, wie er sich nach dem "Schnappen" verhält hat mich sehr weitergebracht. 
Angele nun auf Hecht mit kleinen Drillingen und warte nach dem Biss, bis die Pose sich nach der Pause wieder in Bewegung setzt. Alle Fische sind dann sauber im Maul gehackt. Kein Verschlucken mehr. 
Musste mal einen 60er Hecht töten, weil der geschluckt hatte. Da tat einem schon in der Seele weh, denn wirklich verwerten kann man die im Sommer nicht. Ist für eine 5-Köpfige Familie nicht genug dran. Deshalb fallen mir die <75 cm maßigen immer aus der Hand, komisch???
Interessanterweise weiß ich dass es bei >90 cm auch passieren wird, obwohl ich noch keinen gefangen habe. :q

So, wieder voll abgeschweift. Meine Frage:
Hat jemand von Euch schonmal Kraut im See entfernt? 

Es gibt ja Krauthaken z.B. bei Askari von Kogha, aber die sind 30 cm breit. Habe ich ausprobiert aber, da kann man nen halben Tage für 5-6 meter brauchen, Man oder ich, werfe ja nicht 100%ig zielgenau mit so einem Ding.

Mein Verein plant zwar diese Jahr das Kraut zu entfernen, aber ich überlege, ob man sich so einen Haken in 2 m nicht selber bauen kann. 
Also Besenstiel mit Metallrohrvertärkung und dann einen 2Meter Aluwinkle vom Baumarkt und den im 30 Grad Winkel an den Stil schrauben. 2 kurze Querstreben und dann mit 2 Flügelmuttern festmanchen. < 15 €. Könnte eine Breite von 1,50 Meter ergeben. Ach ja, den Besenstil innen mit Sand füllen, damit er sinkt. Die Aluwinkel mit Flex leicht einkerben um ein "Verhaken" zu erreichen. Durch die Flügelmuttern kann man den zerlegen und in er Rutentrasche transportieren.

Hat da jemand schon was in die Richtung gemacht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ab Harke (Gartenwerkzeug fertig ) mit Seil fest angebunden geht es mit vielem ...

Bloß nicht alles oder zuviel wegmachen, sondern eine (geheime) Schneise anlegen. :g


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haben unsere stellen immer mit einem großen Rechen Krautfrei gehalten. Seil an den Rechen und dann über unsere Stelle geschippert mit dem Kahn. Ging relativ flott.

Soeben ein Paket aus England bestellt wegen 60€ differenz zu deutschen Händlern  eigentlich unnötig, aber ich will das geringere Packmaß 

Da war Nordlichtangler schneller. Genau, ne große Harke war es kein Rechen.


----------



## MarcinD

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ah, ok danke.
Dann veruche ich es erstmal mit Bordmittel und gucke in der Garage nach einer Harke, die ich festbinden kann.

Und nein, ich will nicht den ganzen See Krautfrei machen. Nur eine Schneise zu einem Krautloch freilegen, denn einen Fisch durch das Zeug zu ziehen wird nicht klappen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Fantastillionen Etuis... manchmal stell ich mich aber auch dappig an, man man man...



Wenns nicht schon vom Verlauf der Ereignisse überrollt wurde, stell ich mein geliebtes Posenetui auch noch vor, allerdings wird ich erst in der zweiten Tageshälfte dazu kommen, bin auf Maloche und muss meine Existenz als Angler geheimhalten
hg 
Minimax


----------



## SigmundFreud

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Thema entkrauten:

Mick Brown führt hier einmal vor wie er das handhabt.
Youtube:" # 4 Record Breaking Fish Pike, Rudd, Tench & Grayling Part 1 Fish Fishing Videos 2015" (25:15). Grade wenn die Stellen weiter draußen liegen sollte das Hakenende etwas schwerer sein, damit man auch gut ins Kraut reinkommt.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Marcin D,

zwei Harken entgegengesetzt verschweißen dann sind die Zinken von einer immer auf dem Grund. Besenstiel befestigen und ein Seil anbinden. Will ich mir auch noch herrichten um Schneisen im Kraut anzulegen und den Boden etwas aufzulockern.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wenns nicht schon vom Verlauf der Ereignisse überrollt wurde, stell ich mein geliebtes Posenetui auch noch vor,


Ja, Bitte!


> allerdings wird ich erst in der zweiten Tageshälfte dazu kommen, bin auf Maloche und *muss meine Existenz als Angler geheimhalten*


Oh Gott, bist du beim DAFV? 
Bei mir wären leugnen oder verschweigen sinnlos, irgendwie fährt die Hälfte meines Tackles im Auto mit...


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo All,

Ihr macht einen ganz wuselig mit euren Angelberichten, besonders wenn man selbst nicht rauskommt. Die Gewässer sind alle etwas weiter entfernt und extra ein zweites Auto anschaffen gibt der Geldbeutel nicht her. Deshalb wird das bei uns erst Ende der zweiten Märzwoche was mit dem Angeltrip nach der Stippermesse am 4. März. :c

Hier ist ja schon viel über das MF geschrieben worden; ich hatte noch nie so richtig Glück damit was die Fangaussichten anging. Da Susanne auf der Messe immer etwas kaufen muß was sie für interessant hält, hat sie auch ein Set Quick Cone von Preston Gekauft. Das werde ich an unserem ersten Angeltag dieses Jahr mal im Nahbereich ausprobieren. Hat denn jemand von euch schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Achso, noch wichtiger Tip: damit man nicht gleich baden gehen muss:
Am normalen Harkenstiel kann ein Seil abrutschen oder der Stiel brechen, es ist immer wieder erleichternd das wesentliche Metallteil doch noch rauszuziehen, weil man das Seilende dort direkt nochmal gut verknotet hatte! :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Marcin D,
> 
> zwei Harken entgegengesetzt verschweißen dann sind die Zinken von einer immer auf dem Grund. Besenstiel befestigen und ein Seil anbinden. Will ich mir auch noch herrichten um Schneisen im Kraut anzulegen und den Boden etwas aufzulockern.


Wenn Marcin kein Schweißgerät hat helfen erstmal erkleckliche Anzahlen an Kabelbindern. Noch etwas bleiband fürs Gewicht und rubbeldiekatz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo All,
> 
> Ihr macht einen ganz wuselig mit euren Angelberichten, besonders wenn man selbst nicht rauskommt. Die Gewässer sind alle etwas weiter entfernt und extra ein zweites Auto anschaffen gibt der Geldbeutel nicht her. Deshalb wird das bei uns erst Ende der zweiten Märzwoche was mit dem Angeltrip nach der Stippermesse am 4. März. :c
> 
> Hier ist ja schon viel über das MF geschrieben worden; ich hatte noch nie so richtig Glück damit was die Fangaussichten anging. Da Susanne auf der Messe immer etwas kaufen muß was sie für interessant hält, hat sie auch ein Set Quick Cone von Preston Gekauft. Das werde ich an unserem ersten Angeltag dieses Jahr mal im Nahbereich ausprobieren. Hat denn jemand von euch schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht?



Damit tüdelt man einen Futterkegel aufs vorfach, oder? Als *ich* wäre _sehr_ an einem Bericht deinerseits interessiert


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oh Gott, bist du beim DAFV?
> ...



Naja, ihr wisst ja, eigentlich bin ich Geheimagent:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81RhEWVs834


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal ne frage. Habe mir jetzt ein Trakker Tempest Brolly bestellt aufgrund des Packmaßes, würde aber gerne wissen ob ihr alternativen kennt. Habe eins von MK Angelsport, Bin ich auch zufrieden mit aber wollte eines mit Transportmaßen knapp über 100cm bzw so wenig wie möglich. 

Kennt da jemand was? Habe sonst nichts gefunden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nash Scope 112cm Transportlänge?

https://www.kl-angelsport.de/nash-s...MIveqsgey22QIVowrTCh17GA2UEAQYAiABEgKYT_D_BwE


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast: 

Habe mir den Cone irgendwann mal mitbestellt und vor der ersten benutzung verbummelt  Wenn du Erfahrung mit gesammelt hast irgendwann bitte teilen. Evtl wird dann nochmal bestellt


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nash Scope 112cm Transportlänge?
> 
> https://www.kl-angelsport.de/nash-s...MIveqsgey22QIVowrTCh17GA2UEAQYAiABEgKYT_D_BwE



Stimmt, den gab's auch. Fällt leider raus wegen dem geringen Seitenschutz. Scheint auch im gesamten deutlich kleiner zu sein. Lässt sich aber ebenfalls wie das Tempest erweitern


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was es nicht alles auf YOU TUBE zu lernen gibt und wir tragen das Geld zum Tackle Dealer.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3US9CDvnsyY |bigeyes

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann alles so einfach sein, sehr schönes Video bzw gute Idee  erfüllt seinen Zweck ebenso wie der MF vom Tackle Dealer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Kann alles so einfach sein, sehr schönes Video bzw gute Idee  erfüllt seinen Zweck ebenso wie der MF vom Tackle Dealer.



Hatte das Video schon gesehen, für mich ist das eher eine Futterspirale, denn MF.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles auf YOU TUBE zu lernen gibt und wir tragen das Geld zum Tackle Dealer.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=3US9CDvnsyY |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Haha, nach dem MethodFeeder sollte er mal einen Gürtel oder Hosenträger für Sohnemann basteln ;-) 

Danke fürs Teilen, Heinz.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hab seit dem Frühjahr ne DAM Carbo Carp aus den 90ern gekauft und schau noch nach einer zweiten.
> 
> ...
> 
> Beim Karpfenfischen mag ich eher die weichen von früher sprich 2 1/4 - 2 1/2lbs. Die Carbo Carp find ich für meine Einsatzzwecke gerade richtig, große Karpfen sind zwar schön aber so viel wert darauf leg ich nicht.



Ah, danke für die Info. Bei mir klafft eine Lücke zwischen den superweichen Schwingspitzruten und den kräftigeren Ruten (von denen keine offiziell ne Testkurve von 2lbs hat).
Hoffentlich läuft mir irgendwann ne passende Glasrute von 3-3,30m Länge, zweigeteilt und mit ner Testkurve von 1-1,25 lbs über den Weg ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hatte das Video schon gesehen, für mich ist das eher eine Futterspirale, denn MF.



Naja kurzes Vorfach, Köder mit rein und es erfüllt den gleicheb Zweck. Methodfeeder ist ja nix anderes als ne Weiterentwicklung der Futterspirale


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja kurzes Vorfach, Köder mit rein und es erfüllt den gleicheb Zweck. Methodfeeder ist ja nix anderes als ne Weiterentwicklung der Futterspirale



Und wenn der Haken unter dem Korb landet?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann... Wundert sich der Angler Warum nix beißt  ne nen cm oder 2 sollte der Köder schon unten rausgucken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Dann... Wundert sich der Angler Warum nix beißt  ne nen cm oder 2 sollte der Köder schon unten rausgucken.



Das ist halt für mich der entscheidende Unterschied. Die Spirale wird ja auch im Fließwasser gefischt, der Method Feeder funktioniert dort nicht mehr, weil es eher Fallenstellen ist, der Köder bündig auf dem Futter liegend präsentiert wird.

Ich hatte irgendwo mal ein Buch zu liegen, wo die Spirale als solches beschrieben wurde und explizit erklärt wurde, warum der Köder/Vorfach immer frei vom Futter angeboten werden soll. Auch wegen dem Helikopter-Effekt, also keine Vertüddelungen mit der Montage.

Ich gehe soweit, das beide Methoden schon etwas auseinander liegen, obgleich sie sich den gleichen Stammbaum teilen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Natürlich unterscheiden sich beide Methoden deutlich. Allgemein würde ich sagen ist der MF eine Weiterentwicklung der Futterspirale. Das Aufgabengebiet ist halt ein ganz anderes. Der MF wurde fürs stillwasser konzipiert und hat seinen Ursprung vermutlich aus den Commercials


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Natürlich unterscheiden sich beide Methoden deutlich. Allgemein würde ich sagen ist der MF eine Weiterentwicklung der Futterspirale. Das Aufgabengebiet ist halt ein ganz anderes. Der MF wurde fürs stillwasser konzipiert und hat seinen Ursprung vermutlich aus den Commercials



Ich glaube fast, 90% der Dinge kommen aus Commercials und sind bei uns so gar nicht Anwendbar :m. Aber ein Gutes hat es, ich bekomme kurze Ruten, die mir eher liegen. Diese ganzen Geschosse ab 3,6m aufwärts gehen mir deutlichst auf den Sack.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Benutze selbst auch nurnoch Ruten von 3m Länge. Nur die Auswahl mit entsprechenden Wurfgewichten ist noch relativ rar gesäht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Spirale wird ja auch im Fließwasser gefischt, der Method Feeder funktioniert dort nicht mehr, weil es eher Fallenstellen ist, der Köder bündig auf dem Futter liegend präsentiert wird.



Einspruch [emoji6]

Solange die Strömung nicht allzu derb.ist, funktioniert der MF in kleineren Flüssen sehr wohl.

Futter entweder ein deutlich klebriger anmischen oder Pellets nach Art einer Pelletbombe vorbereiten(Melasse oder Rübensirup als Kleber) und ab dafür..

Hatte dazu die grösseren 
Avid Carp MF benutzt,klappte tadellos.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Benutze selbst auch nurnoch Ruten von 3m Länge. Nur die Auswahl mit entsprechenden Wurfgewichten ist noch relativ rar gesäht



Das ist auch das Manko in meinen Augen am deutschen Markt. Die Ruten sind für Weiten konzipiert, die nicht wirklich im Querschnitt mit den vorhandenen Gewässern passt. Zumindest aber bieten die Hersteller nur ne sehr kleine Range an.

Ich bin froh ne Matchrute in 3,00m gefunden zu haben, anders kannst du im Unterholz doch gar nicht fischen. Zumal ich ja nicht 60m werfen muss, wenn der Teich nur 20m Breit ist.

Die Rute die ich Kochtopf empfahl ist mein Favorit mit 80g für den See, mit 3m länge. Aber am liebsten wäre mir meine Browning LM Feeder in 3,0m.....

Tjo, die Serie wird aber alle 2 Jahre neu aufgesetzt, jetzt kriegst du nicht mal mehr die Alten. |krach:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Einspruch [emoji6]
> 
> Solange die Strömung nicht allzu derb.ist, funktioniert der MF in kleineren Flüssen sehr wohl.
> 
> Futter entweder ein deutlich klebriger anmischen oder Pellets nach Art einer Pelletbombe vorbereiten(Melasse oder Rübensirup als Kleber) und ab dafür..
> 
> Hatte dazu die grösseren
> Avid Carp MF benutzt,klappte tadellos.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 265401
> Anhang anzeigen 265402



Die Strömung muss dann aber schon sehr gering sein. Bei mir im kleinen Fluss gehen die Pellets schneller runter als ich nachsetze und der Boilie tanzte dann dahinter. Die Frage der Frequenz der Würfe stellt sich dann. Bei einem Takt von 10 Mins geht das noch, aber irgendwann überlädst du den Platz dann auch unter Umständen, das muss dann sehr, sehr ausgetüftelt sein. Stichwort Kleber, Pasten, schwere Pellets. 

Ein Bekannter von mir nimmt den MF gern in Buhnen, mal sehen, ob ich Bilder unterwasser hinbekomme, wenn das Ding 10 Mins drin war.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Frequenz 10-15 Min

Man sollte "seinen" Fluss dazu aber genau kennen,hatte die Instant Falle an mir bekannten Karpfenspots platziert..da überfütterst du nix..zuviele Mitesser wie man sieht.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*




Live von meinem Gewässer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 265403
> 
> 
> Live von meinem Gewässer



Mein Beileid.

Und es soll nochmals wesentlich kälter werden, runter auf bis zu -10 Grad.........



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Frequenz 10-15 Min
> 
> Man sollte "seinen" Fluss dazu aber genau kennen,hatte die Instant Falle an mir bekannten Karpfenspots platziert..da überfütterst du nix..zuviele Mitesser wie man sieht.



Bei mir im Hafen hatte ich letztes Jahr diese Döbel in 20cm Ausführung am Futterplatz. Du musst nur Maden füttern, dann wirst du die Jungs nicht los. Ich hatte aber Glück, die Rapfen kamen, dann fing ich für 20 Minuten nichts mehr.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja ich werde es auch sein lassen bis zur 1. April Woche. Wollte eigentlich an die Mosel aber werde lieber mit meinen 2 kleinen Kindern in ein Indoorspielepalast fahren. Da haben alle was von. 

Bei uns sind -11 gemeldet am Samstag


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja ich werde es auch sein lassen bis zur 1. April Woche. Wollte eigentlich an die Mosel aber werde lieber mit meinen 2 kleinen Kindern in ein Indoorspielepalast fahren. Da haben alle was von.
> 
> Bei uns sind -11 gemeldet am Samstag



Das schreit doch nach Method Feedern auf dem Eis. :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Live von der Fulle - wir suchen ja ein Haus derzeit aber irgendwie nimmt meine Frau meine Vorschläge, siehe Bild, nicht ernst...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde den Vorschlag Bombe  



Wo soll ich den MF platzieren ? ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vorschlag Bombe
> Anhang anzeigen 265404
> 
> 
> Wo soll ich den MF platzieren ? ^^



Du wirst lachen, ich habe mal ein Video auf Youtube gesehen, wo ein Hecht nur auf den Kunstköder reagierte, wenn dieser über dem Eis gezogen wurde. Man konnte sehen, wie die Mama versuchte den Gummifisch durch das Eis von Unten nach Oben zu attackieren. Daneben war das Eis weg, der Fisch folgte selbigem Köder, ohne aber zu attackieren.

Sachen gibts.


----------



## MarcinD

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für Euren Tipps bei den Krautproblem. Werde im Frühjahr berichten. Über den Eis zu entkrauten bringt glaube ich nix.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Danke für Euren Tipps bei den Krautproblem. Werde im Frühjahr berichten. Über den Eis zu entkrauten bringt glaube ich nix.



Versuch es doch mal.vielleicht folgt das Gras dem Harken wie der Hecht dem Köder :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: da heißt es Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten! 
Angeln von der zwischen den ufernah stehenden Bäumen gespannten Hängematte aus sollte den Einsatz wert sein.

@ Xianeli: ja, ein Besuch beim Indoorspielplatz scheint ein guter Plan zu sein ;-/


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo All,
> 
> Ihr macht einen ganz wuselig mit euren Angelberichten, besonders wenn man selbst nicht rauskommt. Die Gewässer sind alle etwas weiter entfernt und extra ein zweites Auto anschaffen gibt der Geldbeutel nicht her. Deshalb wird das bei uns erst Ende der zweiten Märzwoche was mit dem Angeltrip nach der Stippermesse am 4. März. :c
> 
> Hier ist ja schon viel über das MF geschrieben worden; ich hatte noch nie so richtig Glück damit was die Fangaussichten anging. Da Susanne auf der Messe immer etwas kaufen muß was sie für interessant hält, hat sie auch ein Set Quick Cone von Preston Gekauft. Das werde ich an unserem ersten Angeltag dieses Jahr mal im Nahbereich ausprobieren. Hat denn jemand von euch schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Hallo Heinz, 
die Cones hab ich noch nicht probiert, „formstabile” Pellet- oder Futterklumpen direkt in Hakennähe sind aber sicher einen Versuch wert.
Kurzdistanz-MF hab ich Ende 2017 das erste Mal probiert, hat auch ganz gut funktioniert. Allerdings hätte an den beangelten Gewässern wohl auch jede andere „Futter-in-Hakennähe”-Methode (PVA oder eben die Cones) ähnliche Resultate gebracht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Danke für Euren Tipps bei den Krautproblem. Werde im Frühjahr berichten. Über den Eis zu entkrauten bringt glaube ich nix.



Erst das Eis hacken, dann das Kraut Harken, dann den Fisch haken (ich wollte die drei worte schon immer mal halbwegs sinnvoll in einem Post verwenden)

@geomas: ich habe alles versucht. "Es ist romantisch", "wir wollen doch ländlich wohnen", "wie schön wäre es für die Kleine so aufzuwachsen"
Und ihre antwort? "Kein Wasseranschluss, kein Strom, kein Klo - vergiss es!"

Ich habe eine gute Frau, aber streng...


----------



## MarcinD

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ihre antwort? "Kein Wasseranschluss, kein Strom, kein Klo - vergiss es!"



Und wo war jetzt das Problem? ;+


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Und wo war jetzt das Problem? ;+



Ich weiss es nicht! :c
Beim großen Geschäft einen Karpfen fangen, wer träumt nicht davon?


----------



## MarcinD

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht! :c
> Beim großen Geschäft einen Karpfen fangen, wer träumt nicht davon?



Ok, das Bild bekomme ich jetzt nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Jetzt weiß ich wo das Problem liegt. 

Zitat: "Sucht ist die umgangssprachliche  Bezeichnung für die Abhängigkeit von einer Substanz oder einem  Verhalten. Der Betroffene hat keine Selbstkontrolle mehr. 
Er steht unter dem Zwang, mit Hilfe von bestimmten Substanzen (z.B. Alkohol) 
oder bestimmten Verhaltensweisen (z.B. Glücksspielen, ANGELN), belastende Gefühle zu 
vermeiden. "


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... "Kein Wasseranschluss, kein Strom, kein Klo - vergiss es!"
> ...



Dabei hast Du es doch bestimmt wegen des Wasseranschlusses vorgeschlagen :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Dabei hast Du es doch bestimmt wegen des Wasseranschlusses vorgeschlagen :vik:



Eben! *EBEN!*
@Marcin: naja wenn ich eh raus muss kann ich auch gleich ansitzen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gibt nix schöneres als ein Haus direkt am Wasser. Natürlich nur dort wo es nicht zu einer Überschwemmung kommen kann 

Mal ne andere frage in die Runde weil ich dem Friedfischen nicht mehr fremd gehen möchte: 

Für wie viel würdet ihr eine Daiwa Lexa 2,10m 3-15g, die wirklich nur 1x Wasser gesehen hat und eine Daiwa Ballistic X 2,40m 10-40g, die 2-3x mit am Wasser war verkaufen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja ein Fuffi für die Lexa und mit Glück 60 für die Ballistic.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja die Ballistic hab ich für den Preis drinne. Die Lexa geht nichtmal für 35 weg. Naja nicht schlimm. Notfalls behalte ich beides um weiter dumm rum zu stehen :q


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hau die doch bei ebay rein.:m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hau die doch bei ebay rein.:m



Bin zu geizig für die Gebühr  Die sind beide neuwertig. Man kann auch immer mit mir verhandeln, verschenken will ich sie aber nicht ^^


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Georg mal wieder ein dickes Petri von mir!!!

Tobias, schade das es bei Dir leider nicht geklappt hat!!!

Gestern gab es von der Weser mal wieder richtig einen auf die Mütze!!! In 3.5h nicht einen Biss! Mehrere Stellen probiert. Mal eine kleine Buhne mit einigermaßen Wasser, nichts! Flacheres Wasser, ordentlich Strömung, nichts! Dann richtig tief und ruhig, auch nichts! Alles probiert, alles gegeben, nicht belohnt worden, außer mit richtig schönem Wetter!!!

Hatte im Vorfeld mal am Vereinsteich vorbei geschaut! Da wir einen natürlichen Zulauf haben, war da etwa eine Fläche von 20x20m Eisfrei!!!

Da bin ich dann heute Nachmittag hin, obwohl es gerade beim Einlauf nicht sehr tief ist, hatte ich wenig bis keine Hoffnung! Dazu kam auch noch ein ungemütlicher Wind, was das Angeln nochmal erschwerte! 

Naja hatte ja noch etwas Futter übrig, also los ging es. Die Ruten waren etwa um 15.00Uhr im Wasser und was passierte, natürlich nichts!

Dann nach gut einer Stunde urplötzlich Bewegung am Schwimmer, ein Biss? Ja! Gibt´s doch nicht. Anhieb, leichtes Gezuppel, kleines Rotauge am Haken! Hurra, es geht ja auch im Flacheren was!!! 

Etwa eine viertel Stunde später noch ein kurzer Biss, wollte gerade den Anhieb setzen, na los nochmal Zupf, aber leider gab es kein Zupf mehr. Schade.

Den Zupf gab es dann nochmal etwa 20min. später, der Anhieb saß und noch ein kleines Rotauge gefangen! Beide so etwa 15cm.

Dann noch bis zur Dämmerung geblieben, aber es tat sich leider nichts mehr. 

Teil 2 meines Planes, in jedem Monat einen Fisch zu fangen, wohl gerade nochmal gutgegangen! Bei der Wettervorhersage, die nächsten Tage, ist wohl an Angeln nicht mehr zu denken!?!

Warum ich in der Weser aber keinen Biss bei 3x Angeln bekommen habe? Das wüsste ich auch gerne! Es war aber auch keine Aktivität zu beobachten! 

Naja so hat mich mein "ungeliebter" Vereinsteich wohl vor einem fischlosen Februar bewahrt!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann sag ich mal Petri Mario #6 Schön das dein Ziel diesen Monat ebenfalls erfüllt ist und ich drücke die Daumen das es die nächsten 10 Monate ebenfalls der Fall sein wird. 

Du angelst mit 2 Maden oder?  Subjektiv habe ich mit einzelner Made oder Brot mehr gefangen als ich es mit Doppelmade tat


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Xianeli,

ich glaube mal die größte Hürde habe ich genommen!?! In den anderen Monaten wird das schon werden!?!

Ja ich angele eigentlich immer mit 2 Maden. Da ich meist, zumindest in den nächsten 10 Monaten, meine Fische in der Weser fangen will! Dort "laufen" 2 Maden, meiner Meinung, am Besten. Aber wie Du schon sagtest, subjektiv! Bei Dir ist es die 1 Made, bei mir eben 2. Das hängt aber viel mit dem Gewässer, den Vorlieben (Hakengröße), den zu erwartenden Fischen,..., zusammen. Jeder so, wie er mag!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Natürlich, will da auch niemandem reinreden ^^ hoffe das kam nicht so rüber. Jeder soll so angeln wie er es für richtig hält. 

Mit den 2 schwersten Monaten wirst du wohl recht haben, die hast du wohl gemeistert. Dann hoffen wir mal das es an der Weser weiter läuft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war gerade Baden. Den Geruch des Zielfisches elegant abgestreift. |supergri


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war gerade Baden. Den Geruch des Zielfisches elegant abgestreift. |supergri



Büffel ist ein Fisch?  :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Büffel ist ein Fisch?  :q



Du Ochse! :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Moschusfisch ^^


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nein, natürlich nicht!!!

Das sind alles, ich sag mal, Erfahrungswerte. Ich glaube Dir das auch! Es kann auch sein, das ich mit einer Made mehr Bisse gehabt hätte. Dafür sind die Gewässer im gesamten Bundesgebiet leider zu unterschiedlich, um irgendwelche Empfehlungen auszusprechen! 

Wie sagt man: Wer fängt hat...!!! Ob nun mit einer Made, 2 Maden, Brot, Käse,..., das ist doch egal, Hauptsache fangen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wie sagt man: Wer fängt hat...!!! Ob nun mit einer Made, 2 Maden, Brot, Käse,..., das ist doch egal, Hauptsache fangen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen :m

Wow. Heute bestellt und das Paket ist schon fast da, obwohl es aus England kommt. Faszinierend.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wow. Heute bestellt und das Paket ist schon fast da, obwohl es aus England kommt. Faszinierend.



Du kommst vom Dorf oder?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ähm ja teilweise, Bin ich auch froh drum  warum?  ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ähm ja teilweise, Bin ich auch froh drum  warum?  ^^



Naja, die Post kommt mittlerweile auch mit dem Flieger und da gibts son Tunnel nach England. :q:q:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Naja, die Post kommt mittlerweile auch mit dem Flieger und da gibts son Tunnel nach England. :q:q:q



Ehrlich?  Dachte das kommt per Flaschenpost 

Trotzdem faszinierend, denn Pakete aus Deutschland brauchen meist länger


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ehrlich?  Dachte das kommt per Flaschenpost
> 
> Trotzdem faszinierend, denn Pakete aus Deutschland brauchen meist länger



Ich bestelle ja Köder aus England. 2 Tage, immer.Oft liegts auch am Versender und seinen System. Wenn der die Ware aucf verschickt stellt, muss sie noch nicht beim Paketdienst sein etc.!

Aber wie immer: Wer bestellt und geliefert bekommt, hat Recht!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber wie immer: Wer bestellt und geliefert bekommt, hat Recht!



Eben :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bestelle ja Köder aus England. 2 Tage, immer.Oft liegts auch am Versender und seinen System. Wenn der die Ware auch verschickt stellt, muss sie noch nicht beim Paketdienst sein etc.!
> 
> Aber wie immer: Wer bestellt und geliefert bekommt, hat Recht!


Jetzt Maden und so nen schlonz? Wäre da Italien nicht näher liegend? Hab mal gelesen dass die Briten mittlerweile meist die polnischen Maden haben die nicht so gut wie die italienischen seien


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab mal gelesen dass die Briten mittlerweile meist die polnischen Maden haben die nicht so gut wie die italienischen seien



Halte ich für ein Gerücht, zumal es ja unterschiedliche Maden gibt. Castermaden kommen oft aus Italien, gefärbte aus Übersee. Ich glaube da wirst du von 10 Anglern 10 verschiedene Meinungen hören, selbiges bei Zuckis.

Schlonz? :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Eben :m



Dorfi. :q:q:q:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario! 
Wir Winterangler schätzen jeden Fisch, egal ob in Gestalt einer Mini-Güster, eines kleinen Plötz oder feisten Döbels. Zur Weser kann ich nichts sagen, auch die Buhnenangelei ist mir komplett unbekannt. Aber eine eisfrei Stelle am Teich ist doch Gold wert in diesen kalten Tagen.

Ob man nun mit 2 Maden besser fängt als mit 1 oder gar einem ganz anderen Köder - man wird es nie zuverlässig wissen, weil man ja nie alle Varianten unter identische Bedingungen testen kann.

Ich werd wohl morgen zur Dämmerung noch mal mein Glück versuchen, ob ich mit kleinem Haken + Ködern nach den Güstern schaue oder doch einen etwas gehaltvolleren Happen anbiete - ich weiß es noch nicht. Mal sehen, nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin ganz klar für die Güstern! #y#4


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt hab ich auch mal eine dumme Frage an Euch Friedfischspezis:
Immer wieder lese ich von Frühstücksfleisch als Köder.
*Wo kriegt man das?*
Weder in Bayern (meiner Heimat) noch hier in Hamburg (meiner Wahlheimat) habe ich sowas im Supermarkt gefunden. Und ich bin da wirklich mit offenen Augen durch die Gänge geschlichen!

Es schließen sich weitere Fragen an:
Ist das wirklich so fängig?
Wann setzt Ihr das ein?


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Serdo,

schaue mal nach Luncheon Meat z.B. von Tulip. Das wird in rechteckigen Dosen angeboten (wie Corned Beef) und nennt sich auf deutsch Frühstücksfleisch. Gibt es natürlich auch von anderen Firmen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hast du mal bei den Konserven geschaut? Kenne es auch nur in den rechteckigen Dosen und ist eigentlich in jedem Edeka, Rewe, Hit, Globus und Real zu bekommen. Bei den Discountern hab ich noch nie drauf geachtet, Da weiß ich es leider nicht

Sieht dann etwa so aus:


----------



## ramrod1708

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei den Konserven geschaut? Kenne es auch nur in den rechteckigen Dosen und ist eigentlich in jedem Edeka, Rewe, Hit, Globus und Real zu bekommen. Bei den Discountern hab ich noch nie drauf geachtet, Da weiß ich es leider nicht
> 
> Sieht dann etwa so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 265409


Aldi Süd hat es auch. 
Steht bei den Salamis etc. und kostet 1,39€ für die großen Dose. Ist sogar original Tulip Ware. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Mario: Petri zu deinen Plötzken und danke für den Bericht! Bekomme Lust, dich mal an det Weser zu begleiten; also wenn du Langeweile hast... 

@Serdo: zuletzt hatte ich es zum Treibangeln benützt aber alle Bisse kamen an dem Tag auf Weißbrot. Agent Minimax (der uns, nebenbei bemerkt, noch eine Ausführung über sein Posenetui schuldet) hat im Spätherbst erfolgreich auf Döbels geangelt mit Frühstücksfleisch, aber meines Wissens haben auch Karpfen, Barben und andere Ungetiere Frühstücksfleisch gern


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Komplett off-topic:

Das Thema Wohnen am Wasser wurde hier ja kürzlich angerissen. Bin durch Zufall auf einen Kunst-Projekt gestoßen, das den einen oder anderen Friedfischer durchaus interessieren könnte:
https://youtu.be/L8BAxGBzRMk Exbury Egg
Hier gibt es ein paar zusätzliche Informationen: https://www.detail.de/artikel/exbury-egg-mobile-unterkunft-fuer-einen-kuenstler-11106/ und hier: https://exburyegg.me/


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch,

ja Herr Kochtopf, immer gerne!!! Allerdings müssen wir noch etwas abwarten, was uns das Wetter für Temperaturen beschert!!!

Im Moment ist es leider ziemlich aussichtslos! Hab ja vorgestern so ziemlich alle Facetten ausprobiert, aber nichts und wieder nichts!!! Nach der momentanen Prognose macht es wahrscheinlich vor dem 10. März rum keinen Sinn!!!

Das nächste Problem ist, das ich bis Ostern noch den Mittwoch als "Angeltag" habe, ansonsten nur nachmittags ab 14.00Uhr-etwa 17.00Uhr! 

Ich sag mal, sollte es Dir am 14. oder 21. März passen, können wir mal eine kleine Wesersession starten!!! Dann kann ich endlich mal jemandem beim Feedern zuschauen, der mir die ganze Materie mal etwas näher bringt, oder???

Wäre eine gute Idee!!! Sieh mal zu, das es da geht!!! Müssten uns dann in Hann. Münden treffen, um Dir einen Schein zu besorgen, und dann geht die Luzie ab!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Jungs,

Hier noch verspätet mein Posenetui.Ursprünglich war es wohl mal eine Kartentasche, innen ist ein Vermerk mit Kuli "Neuausst. 1961"- ich vermute der NVA. Der verrückte Armyshopbesitzer konnte mir auch nichts näheres sagen,und weitere Exemplare konnte ich per Google nicht finden. Vielleicht weiss jemand hier näheres? Die Spur führt in die Warschauer Pakt Staaten der 60er.

Ich bin hinsichtlich der Ästhetik sehr angetan (Mrs Minimax bezeichnet es als "Clutch"). Das Leder ist hinreichend derb
um meine Posen zu schützen und sich nicht zu verformen, obwohl ich, wie wahrscheinlich wir alle, die Tendenz habe mit der Zeit immer mehr und mehr Posen reinzustopfen -von Zeit zu Zeit muss man halt ausmisten. Dennoch passen viele Stücke rein, wie ihr sehen könnt. Vielleicht werde ich in der Mitteirgendwann einen metallenen U-Bügel zur Sicherheit einsetzen. Die leichte Flexibilität und die abgerundeten Kanten sind beim Verstauen sehr praktisch. Die länge ist ca 33 cm, damit passt sie überall rein, im Extrem auch in die Rückentasche der Weste.

Von Posenrohren rate ich ab, weil sie nicht nur hässlich, sondern auch unpraktisch sind. Zigarrenkisten sind zwar schön (Bemalung!), aber sehr empfindlich. Echte große Posenkästen nehmen viel Platz weg, und man muss sehr ordentlich sein um ihre Vorteile nutzen zu können. Und Leder/Nylon lösungen wie eine Stiftrolle etwa oder eine weiche Tasche führen irgendwann zu Posenbruch. Von den hier gezeigten Lösungen finde ich das Greys-Kästchen am besten, vor allem weil da noch kleine Fächer für Stopper und Posengummis vorhanden sind.

Ich jedenfalls finde meine Russenclutch als einen ganz guten Kompromiss zwischen diesen Lösungen. Ich würde mir nur wünschen, da irgendwie ein schönes Fischbild (ratet welches..) aufzubringen, aber das wird vmtl nicht halten.
Herzlich,
Euer Minimax

 Oh, Nachtrag: Besonders wichtig ist mir, dass man das Etui fest und sicher verschließen kann. Aufklappende Posenboxen im Rucksack sind ne größere Katastrophe...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: eine derartig stilvolle Lösung zum Transport der Posen hab ich von Dir erwartet.

@ Mario und Alex: ich hoffe sehr auf einen gemeinsamen Angeltrip von Euch beiden. Schöne Aktion, den Bericht dazu bitte als „Double Feature”.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn man hier das Rigboard weglässt könnte das auch ein preiswerte Alternative für die Posen sein:

https://www.common-baits.com/NGT-NE...-mit-Rig-Wallet-35x17x65cm-teilbar::3619.html


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem ist, das ich bis Ostern noch den Mittwoch als "Angeltag" habe, ansonsten nur nachmittags ab 14.00Uhr-etwa 17.00Uhr!
> 
> Ich sag mal, sollte es Dir am 14. oder 21. März passen, können wir mal eine kleine Wesersession starten!!! Dann kann ich endlich mal jemandem beim Feedern zuschauen, der mir die ganze Materie mal etwas näher bringt, oder???
> 
> Wäre eine gute Idee!!! Sieh mal zu, das es da geht!!! Müssten uns dann in Hann. Münden treffen, um Dir einen Schein zu besorgen, und dann geht die Luzie ab!!!



Geile Sache Mario! Kann ich mir für deinen Weserabschnitt auch beim Fleischer in der Hafenstr. ne Karte holen oder ist das außerhalb des drei Flüsse Scheins? Ich werde mein begrenztes Feederwissen gerne an dich weiter geben. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich die 120 oder 150gr Feeder (oder beide  ) mitnehme... Werden bei euch häufig Barben gefangen?
Ich prüfe sobald ich wieder im dienst bin, dass ich den 14. Oder 21. Nen kurzen Arbeitstag einlege und dann nach HaMü komme, können dass dann ja per PN weiter bequatschen

@Georg: wir werden euch unsere Berichte sicher nicht vorenthalten!

@Minimax: tolles Etui. Finde leider nix ähnliches, die meisten Kartentaschen sehen eher wie Brotbeutel zum umhängen aus 
Könnte man nicht ein Fischbild (ich tippe auf Johnny!) Abpausen und mit nem Lötkolben reinbrennen? Meine Frau macht sowas pausenlos beim basteln


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da wird es den 3-Flüsse-Jahresschein geben, ob der aber auch Weserabschnitte anbietet weis ich nicht!!! Einen direkten Tagesschein gibt es leider eh nicht! Die kleinste Einheit ist ein 3-Tagesschein mit einer Rute für einen 10er. Ferner gibt es noch den 3-Tagesschein und 2 Ruten, davon eine auf Raubfisch (oder natürlich 2 Friedfisch) für 21€! Das beinhaltet eine Strecke von 10 Flusskilometern! Gieselwerder liegt genau bei Weserkilometer 28. Also mit dann z.B. Km 24-34 wäre dann mittendrin! 

Nimm nicht zu schweres Gerät, da noch sehr früh im Jahr, stehen die Fischis noch nicht voll im Strom, sondern eher an den Stromkanten der Buhnen und dort ist es relativ ruhig. Barben fangen so, je nach Wassertemperatur, mehr in den April an zu beissen! Aber sehr gute Döbel haben dann "Hochkonjunktur"! Zwar keine Massen aber -55cm geht das teilweise! Hab gerade mal geguckt: Letztes Jahr hatte ich die erste Barbe am 03. April. Allerdings ging die Saison auch früh los, am 27. Februar hatte ich die ersten Fische am Band!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht ein Fischbild (ich tippe auf Johnny!) Abpausen und mit nem Lötkolben reinbrennen? Meine Frau macht sowas pausenlos beim basteln



 hm, daran dachte ich noch garnicht... würde übrigens natürlich ebenfalls die Missus damit betrauen, die ist künstlerisch sehr begabt. Müsste nur aufpassen das sie die Spezies (natürlich Johnny) hinkriegt, sie hats nicht so mit Linné..

 @Mario und Kochtopf: Das ist aber eine tolle Idee, spannend. Ich schließ mich an mit der Bitte um Berichterstattung, gerne auch zur Planung.
 Kumpel und ich haben was ähnliches Ende März vor, ein paar Tage in Richtung SachsenAnhalt, da sind wir aber noch sehr in der Planungs- und Recherchephase. Und ich wird natürlich rechtzeitig ne Tackleberatung vom Stammtisch brauchen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Da wird es den 3-Flüsse-Jahresschein geben, ob der aber auch Weserabschnitte anbietet weis ich nicht!!! Einen direkten Tagesschein gibt es leider eh nicht! Die kleinste Einheit ist ein 3-Tagesschein mit einer Rute für einen 10er. Ferner gibt es noch den 3-Tagesschein und 2 Ruten, davon eine auf Raubfisch (oder natürlich 2 Friedfisch) für 21€! Das beinhaltet eine Strecke von 10 Flusskilometern! Gieselwerder liegt genau bei Weserkilometer 28. Also mit dann z.B. Km 24-34 wäre dann mittendrin!


Dann gehört das zum dreiflüsse Schein und ich krieg den Lappen im ACK. Super, sparen wir netto angelzeit 


> Nimm nicht zu schweres Gerät, da noch sehr früh im Jahr, stehen die Fischis noch nicht voll im Strom, sondern eher an den Stromkanten der Buhnen und dort ist es relativ ruhig. Barben fangen so, je nach Wassertemperatur, mehr in den April an zu beissen! Aber sehr gute Döbel haben dann "Hochkonjunktur"! Zwar keine Massen aber -55cm geht das teilweise!


Du bist det Guide und Döbel sind ein Quell steter Freude (bis sie sich nach kurzem aber mitunter heftigem Drill aufgeben und wie ein Sack in den Kescher bugsieren lassen - mann muss sie einfach gern haben) - ich komme nur zum angeln und nagel dich hier an die Wand wenn ich schneidern sollte 



> Zitat von Minimax
> hm, daran dachte ich noch garnicht... würde übrigens natürlich ebenfalls die Missus damit betrauen, die ist künstlerisch sehr begabt. Müsste nur aufpassen das sie die Spezies (natürlich Johnny) hinkriegt, sie hats nicht so mit Linné..


Wenn du chub drawing googlest und in die Bildersuche gehst findest du neben dicken Comicfiguren auch gezeichnete Johnnies und eine Anleitung wie man Döbel zeichnet. Damit müsste deine Missus doch arbeiten können.


> @Mario und Kochtopf: Das ist aber eine tolle Idee, spannend. Ich schließ mich an mit der Bitte um Berichterstattung, gerne auch zur Planung.
> Kumpel und ich haben was ähnliches Ende März vor, ein paar Tage in Richtung SachsenAnhalt, da sind wir aber noch sehr in der Planungs- und Recherchephase. Und ich wird natürlich rechtzeitig ne Tackleberatung vom Stammtisch brauchen...


Liegt ja für uns auf der Hand, ich brauche knapp ne dreiviertel Stunde von der Arbeit zu Mario und nur wenig länger nach Hause, da geht das unter der Woche schon mal und das ich trotz relativer Nähe noch nie an der Weser gefischt habe bin ich gespannt und froh dass mir ein Einheimischer über die Schulter blickt.
Mein nächstes Angelwochenende geht ende april ins Rheinland, da Räuber zu sind hoffe ich meinen Kumpel zum Feedern an den Villeseen zu überreden. Wenn es duster wird kommen Karpfenmontagen auf die Futterplätze... Vorfreude ist schon was feines


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin zurück von der Warnow - Finger und Füße sind immer noch kalt.

Modifizierte Taktik an der üblichen Stelle: 1 Rute mit Futterkorb und 18er Haken für Mini-Breadpunch, 2. Rute mit Quickstop am Haar für größere „Stanzbrotscheiben”, hier kein Futterkorb, sondern 10g Bomb.

Fischaktivität gegen 17.45, hab einige nicht 100-prozentige Bisse verhauen. Der kleine Haken, die kleinen „Breadpunches” - ne, mit klammen Fingern macht das keinen Spaß. Hab kurzerhand ein kleines Stückchen Käse angeködert, 18.20 hing der erste Plötz - etwa 18cm, kerniger Biß wie im Sommer.
An der Rute mit dem dickeren Brothappen gab es einige nicht so eindeutige Bisse, das Brot hielt auch nicht so gut am Haar.
Auf der in der Nähe des Schwimmstegs abgelegten Rute mit Käsestück dann viele Schnurschwimmer oder Kleinfische, die Schwingspitze stand selten still.
Gegen 19.00 seltsamer Widerstand an der „Käserute”, nanu, was fällt mir da im Rotlicht der Stirnlampe auf den Schuh? Eine kleine Krabbe. Hatte ich noch nie in der Warnow. Ob die Krabbe am Futterkorb oder am Haken hing, konnte ich nicht erkennen, sie fiel ja auch sofort ab, als sie in der Luft war.
Also kämen neben den Kleinfischen auch Krabben als Verursacher des „Geruckels” in Frage. 

Hab die „Käserute” mit kleinem Haken und Futterkorb ausgemustert und eine Stück Käse am Haar probiert.
Gab ein paar energische Bisse, die ich aber versemmelt habe. Die Kälte zog von den Füßen hoch durch meinen ganzen schmalen Body.
Beim letzten Einholen hing ein zweites Rotauge von etwa 17-18cm, das hatte sich den Käse wohl beim Einholen geschnappt. Fisch am Haken beim Einkurbeln „ohne Biß” vorher hatte ich neulich auch schon mal - gut möglich, daß sie in Raubfischmanier nach allem schnappen, was direkt vor ihre Nase gezogen wird.

Fazit: falls ich mich morgen noch mal aufraffe, dann vermutlich ohne Futterkorb und dafür mit größeren, gut am Haken/Haar haltenden starkriechenden Ködern.
Mit kleinen Haken, kleinen Ködern kann ich bei Kälte nicht unfallfrei hantieren ;-)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Von Posenrohren rate ich ab, weil sie nicht nur hässlich, sondern auch unpraktisch sind. Zigarrenkisten sind zwar schön (Bemalung!), aber sehr empfindlich. Echte große Posenkästen nehmen viel Platz weg, und man muss sehr ordentlich sein um ihre Vorteile nutzen zu können. Und Leder/Nylon lösungen wie eine Stiftrolle etwa oder eine weiche Tasche führen irgendwann zu Posenbruch. Von den hier gezeigten Lösungen finde ich das Greys-Kästchen am besten, vor allem weil da noch kleine Fächer für Stopper und Posengummis vorhanden sind.



Sehr interessante Lösung hast du da.

Sehe ich da nicht zwei selbstgebaute aus Cork-Swanquill Floats?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für den Bericht und Petri zu deinem Fang @geomas! Hoffe dass die Krabbe ein Einzelexemplar bleibt, sonst musst du tatsächlich völlig auf Mais und Co umstellen!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe,  dass ich baldmöglichst das feine Zeug wieder sehen kann...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Danke. Da ich ja überwiegend mit Ködern wie Mais, Brot und neuerdings Käse angele, werd ich vermutlich nicht sehr häufig Kontakt zu den Krabben haben. Hab hier früher häufig mit Wurm (alle Größen) geangelt, aber noch nie eine Krabbe gelandet.

@ Andal: mit dem feinen Zeugs hab ich auch meine liebe Not. Im Schein der Rotlicht-Stirnlampe ein kleines Stück Breadpunch sauber auf den 18er Haken zu bekommen - praktisch unmöglich. Brille ist fällig.
Dir wünsch ich eine gute und schnelle Besserung des Augenlichts.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mahlzeit, Jungs



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehe ich da nicht zwei selbstgebaute aus Cork-Swanquill Floats?


 
 Balsa & Gans. Grobschlächtige Prototypen mit mehr Fehlern als Tugenden, nie zur Serienreife gelangt. Aber ich bin sentimental|rotwerden



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich baldmöglichst das feine Zeug wieder sehen kann...


 
 #h Hallo Andal, schön, dass Du auch wieder beim Stammtisch bist. Wird schon wieder besser werden. Vergiss bitte auch nicht, dass Du vor längerer Zeit gute Argumente gegen überfeinertes Zeug gebracht hast- wegen Dir hab ich Schnurstärke und Hakengröße mit guten Ergebnissen nach oben korrigiert
Herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aktuell sind mir 12er Haken und 18er Vorfächer noch zu "unsichtbar" - Ist das schon fein? #c


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Aktuell sind mir 12er Haken und 18er Vorfächer noch zu "unsichtbar" - Ist das schon fein? #c




Hmmm, hört sich nicht gut an - dann vielleicht mit größeren Haken und aromatisierten Tofu-Würfeln den Döbeln nachstellen?
Falls Dir der Sinn nach Angeln steht...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Aktuell sind mir 12er Haken und 18er Vorfächer noch zu "unsichtbar" - Ist das schon fein? #c



Du musst größer denken! 8er Haken, 22er Vorfach, Käse dran und im Rhein die barben und döbel ärgern...

Würde dir denn sowas am Wasser helfen?


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Andal, Willkommen zurück! 


Georg, Petri zu den Plötzen (und der Krabbe  ). Ich würd nicht unbedingt sagen, dass deine vermeintlichen Schnurschwimmer in Wahrheit von Krabben verursacht wurden, die hätten doch mit dem Stück Käse sicher kurzen Prozess gemacht. daher würd ich weiterhin und Kleinfisch tippen.

Mario und Alex: Schön, dass es bald zum ersten Ükel-Treffen kommt, auch wenn in kleinster Runde!  Übe einen ausführlichen Bericht und viele Fotos von tollen Fische würde ich mich auch sehr freuen. 

Mich hats anscheinend erwischt, so dass ich nicht ans Wasser komme, aber bei den Temperaturen hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch Null Motivation.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mario und Alex: Schön, dass es bald zum ersten Ükel-Treffen kommt, auch wenn in kleinster Runde!  Übe einen ausführlichen Bericht und viele Fotos von tollen Fische würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.
> .



Das erste kann ich versprechen, bei den Fischis verlasse ich mich auf Marios Gewässerkenntnis und Instinkt


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das wird schon!!!

Da mache ich mir eigentlich nicht so den Kopf!!!

Was mich am meisten freut, das mal jemand "vorbeischaut"!!! Habe in meinem Plz.3 Trööt auch schon manchen "eingeladen", ist aber noch nicht zu einer "Angelsitzung" gekommen!!!

Aber jetzt machen wir kommenden Mittwoch mal ein kleines Boardie-Treffen mit ein paar Usern aus dem 3er Trööt!!! Wird bestimmt ein lustiger Plausch werden!!! Den ein oder anderen kenne ich zwar schon, aber noch nicht jeden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei  dem Wetter plauscht es sich eh am besten in der Kneipe. Zum Angeln ist man besser ganz alleine.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mag beim spür- und treibangeln an kleinen Flüssen bzw Gewässern zustimmen aber an der Weser denke ich dass höchstens die Konzentration problematisch ist und nicht die Lautstärke


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei  dem Wetter plauscht es sich eh am besten in der Kneipe. Zum Angeln ist man besser ganz alleine.



Ach mit nem guten Freund machts doch gleich doppelt Spaß.

Dieses Jahr gehts wieder mit nen Freund an die Saar für ein Wochenende. Kann's jetzt schon kaum erwarten |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich dachte du hast Angst vor Fließgewässern


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast Angst vor Fließgewässern



Bin ja nicht alleine  und die Saar ist nicht die Mosel ^^
Campen würde ich auch am Meer ^^


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Andal,
schön dass Du wieder einergermaßen auf den Füßen bist und auch schon wieder ans Angeln denken kannst. Viele Grüße auch von Susanne und gute Besserung.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bin ja nicht alleine  und die Saar ist nicht die Mosel ^^
> Campen würde ich auch am Meer ^^



Vor der Saar und der Mosel brauchst Du keine Angst haben denn das gute Essen wird Dich über vieles hinwegtrösten. |wavey:

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Andal,
> schön dass Du wieder einergermaßen auf den Füßen bist und auch schon wieder ans Angeln denken kannst. Viele Grüße auch von Susanne und gute Besserung.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Danke! #h


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Vor der Saar und der Mosel brauchst Du keine Angst haben denn das gute Essen wird Dich über vieles hinwegtrösten. |wavey:
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Naja angst kann man es nicht nennen. Eher eine abneigung gegenüber der Mosel


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch ich bin froh, wieder von Dir zu lesen, Andal!!!

Weiterhin gute Besserung und baldige komplette Genesung!!!

Gruß Mario

ps.: Das Du sogar einen eigenen Trööt hast, weist Du??? Ist etwas versteckt im Anglerlatein!


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Andal, ich drücke Dir die Daumen, und wünsche Dir alles gute das du schnell wieder Gesund und Fit wirst.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ab jetzt ist wohl erst mal nix mit Angeln, war heute Abend noch mal 2 Stunden los und konnte dem Fluß (an der üblichen Stelle) praktisch beim Überfrieren zusehen.

Bleibt die Hoffnung auf angenehmere Temperaturen Mitte März (gerne auch etwas früher, lieber Petrus).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade geomas. Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das es schnell wieder taut 

Eine kleine Auswahl an MF für die kommende Saison kam heute auch an. Mal nachher ne kleine Portion Futter und Pellets vorbereiten und mal gucken wie sie sich machen.





Mein Brolly kam ebenfalls die Woche und passt gerade so in den Korum Quiver, das Packmaß von Trakker ist mehr als optimistisch angegeben. Nachher mal gucken ob ich es etwas enger zusammen gerollt bekomme


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Schade geomas. Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das es schnell wieder taut
> 
> Eine kleine Auswahl an MF für die kommende Saison kam heute auch an. Mal nachher ne kleine Portion Futter und Pellets vorbereiten und mal gucken wie sie sich machen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mein Brolly kam ebenfalls die Woche und passt gerade so in den Korum Quiver, das Packmaß von Trakker ist mehr als optimistisch angegeben. Nachher mal gucken ob ich es etwas enger zusammen gerollt bekomme




Hackst Du fürs Testen ein Loch ins Eis oder muß die Küchenspüle/Badewanne für den Test herhalten?
Bin schon gespannt, wie Dir die Korum-MF gefallen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat hier jemand schon mal „leuchtenden” Gummi-Mais probiert? 
Gibt ja fluoreszierende Köder-Imitate und auch Gummi-Köder, die per UV-Taschenlampe aufgeladen werden („Niteglow”, zum Beispiel von Enterprise Tackle).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hackst Du fürs Testen ein Loch ins Eis oder muß die Küchenspüle/Badewanne für den Test herhalten?
> Bin schon gespannt, wie Dir die Korum-MF gefallen.



Ich denke es wird der Putzeimer. Schätze die Eisschicht auf Mindestens 15cm dicke. Ohne Eisbohrer wird es lange dauern. Bin ich auch mal gespannt wie sie mir gefallen. Momentan sitzen mein Sohn und ich im Wohnzimmer im Brolly. Riesig das Teil, kein vergleich zu meinem anderen. Bekomme Sohnemann garnicht mehr raus


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ haha, Brolly in der guten Stube als Indoor-Spielplatz ;-) Viel Spaß Euch beiden!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hehehe.
Der will bestimmt heut nacht drin pennen.
Hol schon mal den Gaskocher raus. Heut ist Abenteuer.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hehehe.
> Der will bestimmt heut nacht drin pennen.
> Hol schon mal den Gaskocher raus. Heut ist Abenteuer.



...und es kommt ja auch vor, daß in solchen „Höhlen” Piratenschätze versteckt sind ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ haha, Brolly in der guten Stube als Indoor-Spielplatz ;-) Viel Spaß Euch beiden!



Muss doch die Qualität abchecken :m naja eigentlich hab ich nur aufgebaut um es etwas kompakter zusammen zu bauen und ärgere mich gerade doch ein bisschen das ich machen kann was ich will... 14cm Durchmesser ist angegeben und ich komme auf 18,5-19. Der Quiver hat 19cm Durchmesser. Es passt, aber mehr schlecht als recht. Am Wasser Brauch ich das nicht da rein packen, Da mach ich mich zum Affen :q oder ich lasse die Tasche weg, dann fehlt aber auch der Schutz. Hmm |uhoh:

@hanzz : das wäre toll, denn bis jetzt bekommen wir ihn nicht aus unserem Bett. Dafür würde ich ihm noch ein eigenes kaufen :g

Edit: so mal ein bisschen anders gepackt. Brolly hat sich locker reinschieben lassen. Schaut dann so aus:




Nach der Hausarbeit mal gucken ob der karpfenkescher noch in die Seitentasche passt.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute mal mit dem Boot los. Bin zu meinem Lieblingsbrassenschwarm gefahren. Tausende Tiere a 40 cm. Der Wahnsinn. Leider gab es 0 Bisse. Nur an der Strömungskante haben ein paar Döbel geknabbert. Aber hängen geblieben ist auch keiner. Ich finde das im Winter faszinierend, dass man mitten im Fisch angeln kann und die Fische *******n auf den Köder.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Deswegen ist es hier auch so ruhig  aber spannend, dass selbst ein gefundener Fischschwarm nicht zwangsläufig zum Biss führt


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kollege hat letztes Jahr ein geniales Video mit der GoPro gemacht : eine Karpfenstelle, Rute mit Wurm und Pose und die GoPro. Er hatte 0 Bisse, aber es waren dutzende Brassen und Karpfen am Platz! Die hat der Köder kein bisschen interessiert. Immer schön um den Wurm herum geschwommen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ fischbär: schönes Foto von Deiner Brassen-Stelle! Schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat.

Ich war am Freitagabend kurz los: nur eine Mini-Güster, die sich selbst gehakt hatte (als Köder hatte ich den stinkendsten Pellet aus meinem Bestand).


----------



## Kochtopf

*Entscheidungshilfe*

Jungs, ich brauche euren weisen Ratschlag, wie ich mein Geld am spaßigsten verbrenne.

Zur Auswahl stehen:
JW Anniversary Avon Quiver
JW Avon Quiver 11ft
Oder was anderes in ungefähr der Preisklasse. Bei ersterer finde ich die Vielseitigkeit großartig, bei letzterer gefällt mir die Kürze  (und die Möglichkeit sie als kurzgeteilte Reiserute zu erwerben). Nach dem Verschlingen diverser Literatur bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass mein Fuldaabschnitt und der Avon sich relativ ähnlich sind, ich möchte Trotten, Ledgern und generell für fast alles am Fluss eine schöne leichte Friedfischrute haben. Wenn Aaltauglich ist es schön aber kein Muss.

Also lasst mich bitte an eurer Weisheit teilhaben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde zur 11 ft Quiver tendieren. Grad weil die etwas heftoger ist. Das ist sehr individuell gesehen,  denn ich finde das besonders feine Fischen bringt es auch nicht so an mehr. Wenn eben auch Barben und Asle auf der Liste stehen zweimal nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die diversen JW-Ruten (egal aus welcher Ära und aus welcher Fabrik) hab ich leider nie in der Hand gehabt.

Ich würde als mögliche Alternative die Serie-7-Specialist Ruten von Drennan ins Rennen werfen, kommen mit zwei Spitzenteilen (einmal „Avon”-Stil, einmal mit wechselbaren Feedertips) in einem sehr praktischen und gepolsterten Futteral (nimmt die Rolle mit auf).

http://www.drennantackle.com/produc...ialist-rods/11ft-specialist-avon-quiver-1-14/

http://www.drennantackle.com/produc...ialist-rods/12ft-specialist-avon-quiver-1-12/

Gibt noch mehr Varianten. Ich hab die Tench&Specimen-Posenrute der Serie 7 und find sie prima, auch wenn Experten der eingestellten Edelvariante dieser Rute nachweinen ;-)



PS: Mit dem gepolsterten Futteral bin ich nicht zu 100% sicher, evtl. mal nachfragen - meine S7 kam in einem sehr praktischen „Sleeve”.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jungs, ich brauche euren weisen Ratschlag, wie ich mein Geld am spaßigsten verbrenne.
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehen:
> JW Anniversary Avon Quiver
> JW Avon Quiver 11ft
> Oder was anderes in ungefähr der Preisklasse. Bei ersterer finde ich die Vielseitigkeit großartig, bei letzterer gefällt mir die Kürze (und die Möglichkeit sie als kurzgeteilte Reiserute zu erwerben). Nach dem Verschlingen diverser Literatur bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass mein Fuldaabschnitt und der Avon sich relativ ähnlich sind, ich möchte Trotten, Ledgern und generell für fast alles am Fluss eine schöne leichte Friedfischrute haben. Wenn Aaltauglich ist es schön aber kein Muss.
> 
> Also lasst mich bitte an eurer Weisheit teilhaben.



 Hallihallo,
 die zweite Rute besitze ich in der Reiseversion. Sieht man vom hässlichsten Griff der Welt einmal ab, ist es eine sehr praktische, etwas stärkere Avon/Allroundlösung, sicherlich mit mehr Kraft als etwa diese hier:
https://www.friedfischen.de/J-W-Young-Avon-Quiver-11ft.html (Die ich sehr schätze, aber deren Quiverspitze für Strömung ein wenig sehr sensibel ist). Übrigens finde ich 11´als Länge nahezu ideal.

 Dennoch muss ich vor der Rovex JW Avon warnen: Während die Avon Spitze normal ihren Dienst tut, sind bei meinem Exemplar die weissen Quiverspitzen unbrauchbar. Schon bei Korb/Bleigewichten ab 20-30g (ich bin bis max 40 hochgegangen, also nicht wirklich viel) rauen die Spitzen die Schnur bei mir auf, ich habe diesen unangenehmen Effekt an verschiedenen Gewässern mit unterschiedlichen Schnüren und Gewichten getestet-betroffen sind alle drei Quiverspitzen.

 Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es sich um eine Fehlkonstruktion handelt- schliesslich handelt es sich um eine sehr beliebte, gängige Rute. Entweder mach ich etwas sehr falsch, oder das gesamte Spitzenarsenal meines Exemplares ist mit fehlerhaften Ringen ausgestattet.

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dennoch muss ich vor der Rovex JW Avon warnen: Während die Avon Spitze normal ihren Dienst tut, sind bei meinem Exemplar die weissen Quiverspitzen unbrauchbar. Schon bei Korb/Bleigewichten ab 20-30g (ich bin bis max 40 hochgegangen, also nicht wirklich viel) rauen die Spitzen die Schnur bei mir auf, ich habe diesen unangenehmen Effekt an verschiedenen Gewässern mit unterschiedlichen Schnüren und Gewichten getestet-betroffen sind alle drei Quiverspitzen.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es sich um eine Fehlkonstruktion handelt- schliesslich handelt es sich um eine sehr beliebte, gängige Rute. Entweder mach ich etwas sehr falsch, oder das gesamte Spitzenarsenal meines Exemplares ist mit fehlerhaften Ringen ausgestattet.



Erstmal Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Minimaxens Einwurf mit den Quiverspitzen macht mir sorgen, leider sind die Friedfischer auf Messe und damit wohl außer Reichweite, aber vor einem Kauf werde ich den Punkt mit ihnen klären (hoffe ich).
Was macht den Griff so hässlich  (Auge fischt ja bekanntlich mit)? 

Die geomas'schen Alternativen gucke ich mir heute Abend näher an


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Minimaxens Einwurf mit den Quiverspitzen macht mir sorgen, leider sind die Friedfischer auf Messe und damit wohl außer Reichweite, aber vor einem Kauf werde ich den Punkt mit ihnen klären (hoffe ich).
> Was macht den Griff so hässlich (Auge fischt ja bekanntlich mit)?



 Ich will niemanden von der Rute wegspooken- ich betone, es dürfte sich um eine schlechte Ringcharge handeln, oder um einen Anwenderfehler- wobei ja schnurfressende Ringe bei 30g Körbchen den Charakter als Allroundrute in Frage stellen dürften.

 Zum Griff: Man darf natürlich für den Preis -und die Rute bietet viel- nicht zuviel erwarten. Ich sehe gerne über den Griffabschluss aus Oma-BH-farbenen Gummi hinweg. (Besser nicht zu lange hingucken). Mein ästhetisches Problem ist der obere Duplongriffteil, der aus Duplon gefertigt ist. Zunächst mal verabscheue ich Duplon, aber gut.. meine aernos Feeder haben auch Duplon.
 Die Form des Obergriffes ist zudem sehr plump, einfach ein gerader Zylinder ohne Schwung oder Profil, der stumpf abgehackt erscheint, hier kann mans sehen: https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/john-wilson-avon-quiver-travel-rod
 Ausserdem, ich weiss nicht ob ichs erwähnt habe, ist der Griffteil aus Duplon...
 Dennoch, von den reinen Daten hatte die Rute eben so viele Vorzüge, dass ich sie mir eben bestellt habe. Ich würde sie mit Freuden benutzen, wenn eben die RIngsache bei meiner nicht wäre.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oh, und bei dem interessanten Thema würd ich gern mal in die Runde fragen, wie ihr die Sache mit den verschiedenen Twin-Tip-Ruten als Konzept seht. Es gibt ja nun doch einige. Mir ist aber in der Praxis bei meinen aufgefallen, dass ich ohnehin meist sehr überwiegend eine der beiden nutze, und die andere zuhause lasse- dann ist die Versatilität perdu. Oder man schleppt immer beide mit- dann könnte man ja gleich wiederum zwei vollständige, besser Spezialisierte Ruten dabei haben: Wie seht/handhabt Ihr es?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich nochmal mit zwei Ruten anfangen würde wäre eine eine Twintip. Aber mittlerweile bin ich durch fortgeschrittene Tacklehortung eher für spezielle Ruten für spezielle Anlässe gelandet. Die jw Anniversary ist jedoch intetessant, da man dann mit einer Rute vier spezialisten bekommt. Das macht sie Begehrenswert, man fährt ans wasser (wohlmöglich noch mit den Drennanrollen mit zwölfzig espulen) und egal was einen da erwartet (Monster mal ausgenommen) - man hat  immer passendes Gerät dabei.
Aber unterm Strich nimmt man wohl tatsächlich in 99% der Fälle die favorisierte Spitze

*ed*
Der Griff der 11ft Avon fällt tatsächlich eher unter Rustikal denn unter Elegant


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Minimax,
ich finde die Twin Tip Ruten für gelegentliches Angeln schon interessant, wenn man nur selten diese Angelarten ausübt wie leichtes Feedern oder Trotting. Einige haben ja sogar noch die Möglichkeit mit Schwingspitzen zu angeln. Wenn man dann Blut geleckt hat wie unser Freund Kochtopf wird es sowieso nicht bei einer Rute bleiben.

Kochtopf:
Kaufe Dir etwas wovon Du absolut überzeugt bist und das auch Dein Herz anspricht. Alles andere wirst Du über kurz oder lang bereuen und der Versuchung ewig nachweinen. :k

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz

Am Sonntag ist die Stippermesse in Bremen. Die Gelegenheit sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen was der Markt in punkto Friedfischen so hergibt. Die Halle 6 der Messe Bremen ist direkt am Hauptbahnhof Bremen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Twintips: ich hab ja einige davon und finde die Idee dahinter ganz praktisch. 
Allerdings ist keines meiner „Avon-Spitzenteile” in Sachen Aktion mit einer guten Posenrute vergleichbar. 
Da einige meiner Posenangeltechniken (Lift-Methode...) ohnehin eher leichtes Grundangeln mit Pose als Bißanzeiger sind, komme ich ganz gut damit klar.
Fürs reine Posenfischen würd ich wohl immer eine entsprechende Posenrute wählen.

Also: für die Fahrt ans Wasser, wo man nicht weiß, was einen erwartet (Wasserstand, aktuelle Strömung...) sind die Twintips praktisch.
Wenn man vorher weiß, daß man ausschließlich Grund- oder Posenangeln will, kann man entweder das unpassende Spitzenteil zu Hause lassen oder gleich zu einer spezialisierten Rute greifen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich gebe offen zu,  dass ich meine ganzen Twin Tipruten so gut wie ausschließlich als Quiver fische. Lieber als reine leichte Feeder,  weil einfach die Aktion harmonischer ist. Ich bin damit zufrieden, aber  das ist auch wieder recht individuell zu sehen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Twintips: ich hab ja einige davon und finde die Idee dahinter ganz praktisch.
> Allerdings ist keines meiner „Avon-Spitzenteile” in Sachen Aktion mit einer guten Posenrute vergleichbar.



Eine schon, aber die ist nicht mehr im Handel. Die Fox Specialist in 1.00 lbs.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine schon, aber die ist nicht mehr im Handel. Die Fox Specialist in 1.00 lbs.



Die alte Duo-Lite mit 1lbs ist (glaub ich) die „Avon”. Oder meinst Du eine andere Serie?
Von der „Avon” hab ich die kleine Schwester, 0,5lbs, „Fox Duo-Lite  Specialist”. Tolle Rute.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Einige haben ja sogar noch die Möglichkeit mit Schwingspitzen zu angeln. Wenn man dann Blut geleckt hat wie unser Freund Kochtopf wird es sowieso nicht bei einer Rute bleiben.
> 
> Kochtopf:
> Kaufe Dir etwas wovon Du absolut überzeugt bist und das auch Dein Herz anspricht. Alles andere wirst Du über kurz oder lang bereuen und der Versuchung ewig nachweinen. :k



Mein Herz giert nach einer Avonrute da mein Erweckungsdöbel mein Herz der britischen Coarse Angelei geöffnet hat :l Die Möglichkeit mit Swingtip zu fischen  (geomas macht einen da ja fast willenlos mit seinen wunderschönen Combos) wäre natürlich ein feines Gimmick, aber in erster Linie wünsche ich mir eine Avonrute im eigentlichen Sinne für die mittelfeine bis -grobe Angelei am Fluss. Und wenn mir jemand gute Tipps hierzu geben kann seid ihr das


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die alte Duo-Lite mit 1lbs ist (glaub ich) die „Avon”. Oder meinst Du eine andere Serie?
> Von der „Avon” hab ich die kleine Schwester, 0,5lbs, „Fox Duo-Lite  Specialist”. Tolle Rute.



Das ist eine Serie davor. Die war seinerzeit schon bei uns nicht leicht zu kriegen, weil ja "so leicht" keiner wollte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal - danke für die Info. Ich mag ja „leicht”. Die alten Fox-Ruten: da sind ne Menge Perlen dabei.

@ Sir Kochtopf: Heinz hat vollkommen recht - entscheide mit dem Herzen. Optimal wäre es, mit der Rolle zum Händler zu marschieren und die in Frage kommenden Ruten mitsamt Rolle ausführlichst trockenzuwedeln. Optik und Haptik sollten ja irgendwie zusammenfinden.
Meinen Erweckungsdöbel hab ich mit der erwähnten Duo-Lite Specialist gefangen, die ist aber nix für etwas stärkere Strömung. Dafür ist sie bildschön und super fürs Stillwasser sowie ruhige Flußabschnitte geeignet. Und neu nicht mehr erhältlich ;-/


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das würde ich gerne @ Probewedeln aber 300km Fahrerei hin und zurück ist mir allein vom Faktor Zeit her nicht möglich. Das ACK ist ein schöner Angelladen aber Friedfischliebhaberkram haben sie eher nicht  :-/


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu den Avon Ruten. Eigentlich sind die garnicht so selten, wenn man sich vom Avon Begriff mal kurz löst. 
Wenn wir mal in unsere Knabenzeit, bei mir warens die 80er, zurückblicken, dann fällt dem einen oder anderen bestimmt die erste „richtige“, eigene Telerute ein, die häufig von einem bestimmtem Typ war, der auch heute noch besonders im Einsteiger/Allroundsegment zu finden ist, in tausenderlei Gestalt und Geschmacksrichtung.
Es handelt sich um weichere (Glas plus Tele) Ruten, um 3 meter Länge, mit der klassischen Wurfgewichtsangabe 10- 30 (oder 40) gramm. 
Das sind so die Ruten, die man als stolzer Jungspund beim großen Moment im Angelladen von Papas, Onkels, Opas, sekundiert vom brummeligen Dealer in die Hand gedrückt bekam, und mit denen man in den folgenden Jahren ALLES gemacht hat.
Sieht man sich diese vielgeschmähten Ruten mit klassischem Blick mal an, erkennt man die wesentlichen Merkmale einer Avon Rute, die seit den Tagen des Trent Otters in jedem Englischen Einsteiger Angelbuch für die erste Rute empfohlen werden: Parabolische Aktion, Länge etwa 10 fuß, testkurve um 1lb.
Mit anderen Worten: Einer als „Avon“ gelabelten Rute begegnen wir mit Ehrfurcht, die vielen Teleallrounder nach oberen Muster geben wir unserem Nachwuchs. Die klassische Avonrute ist kein Excalibur, sondern eine ganz einfache Allroundrute, mit all ihren Möglichkeiten aber auch ihren Grenzen.
Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich will mir nach einer Beförderung etwas schönes zur Belohnung kaufen - da ist die 10 EUR Tele zwar eine interessante Info aber kommt eher nicht in die engere Wahl


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beförderung? Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Minimax hat wie üblich vollkommen recht - vom leichten MF bis zum Angeln mit lebendem Köfi auf Barsch (und räuberische Cypriniden) machen die Briten alles mit ihren Avons.

Zum reinen oder überwiegenden Grundangeln im Fluß (Ströme mal ausgenommen) würd ich tendenziell eher zu einer kürzeren Rute greifen - 11ft sind da sicher ein guter Kompromiß. Zum Posenangeln find ich 12 oder 13 Fuß Länge schon praktischer, gerade wenn man auf Entfernung schnell Schnur aufnehmen muß (Anhieb).
Letztlich ist es ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, der individuellen Vorlieben und natürlich auch der Gewässer.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Posenangeln wären hier 11 bis 12 ft ideal,  zumal längere Driften eher an wenigen Stellen wirklich sinnvoll sind (Kraut und Rüben), ich werde diesen sommer aber mal meine Bolo zum trotten auf Barbe vergewaltigen, mit den sechs Metern müsste ich auch mit Pin problemlos in den Hauptstrom kommen

Danke für die Glückwünsche, war hart erkämpft


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche, war hart erkämpft



Auch aus Bremen alles Gute für den Aufstieg in die Chefetage. :vik:

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche, war hart erkämpft



Glückwunsch auch von mir. Bin mal gespannt was es am Ende wird und hoffe einen Bericht


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich will mir nach einer Beförderung etwas schönes zur Belohnung kaufen - da ist die 10 EUR Tele zwar eine interessante Info aber kommt eher nicht in die engere Wahl



Oh, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Beförderung auch von mir!

 Nein, um der Götter willen wollt ich dir nicht zu einer 10 Euro Tele raten, die Gelegenheit erschien mir lediglich günstig auf die verborgene Ahnenreihe unserer "kontinentalen" Allrounder hinzuweisen -übrigens nicht nur dieser, denn es ist schon erstaunlich, wieviele Gramm-Wurfgewichtsangaben auf vielfachen oder Bruchteilen von Unzen beruhen, und wie viele metrische Rutenlängen auf vielfachen von feet beruhen... (Als Randnotiz zu den periodisch ausbrechenden anglophoben Terminologiediskussionen)
 Die Suche nach einer Avon kann man natürlich auch am anderen Ende des Spektrums beginnen, das wäre natürlich die Walker MK IV Avon- die übrigens auch heute noch bzw. wieder gefertigt wird..

 Zum Thema: Die Avon ist also immer ein Kompromiss, Geomas hat die beiden Pole des Spektrums gut zusammengefasst. Und ehrlich: Wenn ich eine Rute mit "englischer" Charakteristik suche, dann -lacht ruhig- will mein Herz auch eine von einem englischen Hersteller. Und wenn mein Geldbeutel so weit offen wie mein Herz ist, seh ich mir die breite Palette von Drennan an. Und ist er weniger weit geöffnet, dann betachte ich wohlwollend die ebenso breite Palette von Korum.
 Beide Hersteller haben einen guten Ruf, einige Ruten sind auch unter den Stammtischler bekannt, und vor allem bieten sie reichlich Auswahl an unterschiedlichen Modellen:
 Grundruten, Posenruten und auch Twintips/Avons.
 Hat man dort etwas passendes oder halbpassendes gefunden, kann man den Suchradius ja erweitern. Es kommen unter anderem Modelle von Rovex/Masterline oder auch Youngs in Betracht (Zur JW Travel hatte ich oben ja was geschrieben, die Youngs 11´Avon Quiver ist leichter und hübscher), die werden aber in den englischen Foren sehr kontrovers diskutiert.
 Hach, es gibt Probleme, die sind köstlich, und bereiten süßes Kopfzerbrechen, selbst wenn ein anderer sie hat...
 hg
 Minmax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich glaube ich habe nen Knoten im Kopf - was ost die genaue Definition von Twin Tip bzw Multitip? Ist eine Feeder mit den Wechselspitzen bereits eine Multi Tip? Ich hab da eher so was wie die MK Adventure Doppeltes Lottchen - quasi ein Spitzenteil als Hecht und ein anderes als Zander/Barsch Rute oder die Prologic Feeder Match Bastarde... für mich gehörte eine Avon bisher nicht dazu weil ich sie dahingehend interpretiert habe ähnlich wie eine Feeder einfach ne Bibberspitze aufstecken zu können. 

Preislich für die Anniversary die obere Grenze markieren. Das wäre dann meine teuerste Rute bis dato (sic!) - auch wenn jetzt vielleicht der ein oder andere große Augen macht 
Und ganz recht Minimax - ich will eine echte englische Rute, Made in China   - ich will die englische Angelei vertiefen und spare schon für eine Centrepinrolle als Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir an mich (unter Beteiligung meiner Frau) - einmal einen nennenswerten Fisch im Drill gehabt und hänge nun an der Nadel. Kann mir vorstellen wie andere Feierabendspinntouren machen Feierabendtrottingtouren zu absolvieren. So ästhetisch und elegant hatte ich bis dato nicht geangelt.
Die genannten Hersteller nehme ich nochmal genauer unter die Lupe, würde gerne bei Friedfischen.de bestellen weil ich den einzigen Spezimen Jägerbedarf in D unterstützen möchte aber vielleicht gucke ich doch mal in UK... hab ja keine Eile


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die von Dir verlinkte JW Avon Quiver 11ft ist ne Twintip: Handteil (in diesem speziellen Fall mit optionaler Verlängerung) + 2 Spitzenteile. Eine Spitze „fest” = Avon-Rute und die 2. Spitze incl. wechselbarer Feedertips = Feeder-Rute oder Quivertiprute.

Die JW Anniversary Avon Quiver 12ft Special Edition wäre somit eine Quattro-Tip (nach Kombination 2 Avon-Ruten und 2 Quivertipruten in einem schönen Paket).

Es gibt dann noch Twintip-Ruten mit zwei unterschiedlich straffen „Avon”-Spitzenteilen, also ohne feste/wechselbare Feedertips.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau- So wie ichs verstehe sind die verschiedenen Twintip Modelle Ruten mit zwei _Oberteilen_, die meist unterschiedliche Methoden ermöglichen sollen. Davon zu unterscheiden sind Quiver- Swing- oder Feederruten, mit ihren unterschiedlichen _Spitzen, _die allesamt dazu dienen die Bissanzeige innerhalb einer Methode zu modifizieren.
Und natürlich kann eines der _Oberteile _einer solchen Rute eben auch zur Aufnahme unterschiedlicher _Spitzen_ dienen. 
Aber was anderes: Wenn Du eine Rute explizit fürs Trotting, Treibangeln mit der Pose und ggf. Pin suchst, dann wäre es besser, eine dedizierte Rute genau dafür zu wählen- ich glaube, die Nachteile einer Kompromisslösung wären nur bei gelegentlichem Einsatz zu verschmerzen und für häufiges und regelmäßiges Trotting hinderlich und genussbremsend. Um mal die Verwirrung komplett zu machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geht mir ja nicht "nur" ums trotting, ich möchte eine Rute die auch fürs Rolling leger bspw geeignet ist... kurzum eine vielseitige englische Flussrute. Ich benötige keine zwingend aber es ist schön was schönes zu haben (ein weiser Mann schrieb hier "Alle reden vom Preis aber keiner vom Wert")Hab mir die  Hab mir die Drennan Specialist in 1,5lbs mal zu Gemüte geführt - die sieht hervorragend zum Johnnieszanken geeignet aus


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für die Freunde des Schönen gibt es bestimmt noch mehrere Möglichkeiten. Wir wollen den Kochtopfangler doch wohl nicht so einfach aus der Nummer rauslassen, oder? Wie wäre es z.B. mit einer schönen Bruce & Walker oder einer Armalite wenn es denn Kohlenstaub sein soll. Und dann noch Andals Traum eine Hexagraph von B&W. WArum denn nicht gleich eine Split Cane; es werden immer wieder sehr hübsche Rütchen angeboten und das hat natürlich Stil und passt auch besser zu Tweed. :q (Mal bei stilvoll fischen reinschauen)
CMW bietet einen RST Glasfaserblank für ca. 50.-€ an. Den aufbauen lassen und man hat was einzigartiges. Ich habe mir damals auch meine Swingtip aufbauen lassen auf einen North Western Blank; 10 ft, 1,25 lb und der Blank ist nicht geschliffen was ich z.B. absolut toll finde. Das ganze war nur ca. 50,- DM teurer als etwas vergleichbares von Drennan.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geht mir ja nicht "nur" ums trotting, ich möchte eine Rute die auch fürs Rolling leger bspw geeignet ist... kurzum eine vielseitige englische Flussrute. Ich benötige keine zwingend aber es ist schön was schönes zu haben (ein weiser Mann schrieb hier "Alle reden vom Preis aber keiner vom Wert")Hab mir die  Hab mir die Drennan Specialist in 1,5lbs mal zu Gemüte geführt - die sieht hervorragend zum Johnnieszanken geeignet aus




Nur als Anekdote: hab vor Jahren auch eine Universalrute gesucht - und mir eine Rute gekauft, die rein theoretisch als „Avon” durchgehen könnte: 11ft Länge und offiziell 1lbs als Testkurve.
Beim Posenangeln hat sie mir nie richtig Spaß gemacht, meine kleinen Waggler schmeiß ich mit ner richtigen Matchrute doch erheblich präziser. 
Jetzt ist sie als Grundrute im Einsatz - Bißanzeige über Swinger/Bobbin mit oder ohne Piepser. MF oder etwas größere Bombs lassen sich weit (für meine Verhältnisse) und sehr präzise werfen. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht packe ich bei den nächsten Trips mit ihr noch ein Stahlvorfach und Opas Effzett-Blinker ein, als Spinnrute dürfte sie sich auch ganz gut machen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geht mir ja nicht "nur" ums trotting, ich möchte eine Rute die auch fürs Rolling leger bspw geeignet ist... *kurzum eine vielseitige englische Flussrute*. Ich benötige keine zwingend aber es ist schön was schönes zu haben (ein weiser Mann schrieb hier "Alle reden vom Preis aber keiner vom Wert")Hab mir die Hab mir die Drennan Specialist in 1,5lbs mal zu Gemüte geführt - die sieht hervorragend zum Johnnieszanken geeignet aus



Upps, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben- übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Hab mir grad die Drennan Specialist angeschaut, hört sich toll an und entspricht genau Deiner Massgabe (vllt. auch die 1,25er Version in Betracht ziehen?) -ich kenn sie allerdings nicht, hab sie aber glaube ich mal bei Friedfischens gewedelt, und die firmentypische Leichtigkeit in Erinnerung. 

Schönheit und Genuss sind übrigens superzwingend nötig. Der weiseste aller Männer, also Andal, schrieb einst als Antwort auf einen langen, begeistert-welpenhaften Erfahrungsbericht eines gewissen Jungspundes über seine neue Acolyte lakonisch: "Ja, Drennanruten machen glücklich."


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Für die Freunde des Schönen gibt es bestimmt noch mehrere Möglichkeiten. Wir wollen den Kochtopfangler doch wohl nicht so einfach aus der Nummer rauslassen, oder?



Harhar, ich schrieb ja weiter Oben: Die Richard Walker Mk IV Avon Cane wird ja wieder per Hand gebaut.
Wenn Kochtopf dann ab und zu nach England zum Rutenbauer zum Massnehmen fliegt, muss er für uns alle rote Maden Mitbringen!

https://www.ajdsplitcanerods.com/cane-coarse-rods


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um unseren Alex so richtig wuschig zu machen: FreeSpirit-Ruten sind ja momentan sehr angesagt. Da gibts einige Modelle, die gerade so in den Preisrahmen passen und auch ganz hübsch anzusehen sind:
https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/an...rbel-tamer-11ft-1.50lb-avon-quiver-barbenrute
Nur als Beispiel ;-)

Gehändelt hab ich so eine noch nie, leider.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Um unseren Alex so richtig wuschig zu machen: FreeSpirit-Ruten sind ja momentan sehr angesagt. Da gibts einige Modelle, die gerade so in den Preisrahmen passen und auch ganz hübsch anzusehen sind:
> https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/an...rbel-tamer-11ft-1.50lb-avon-quiver-barbenrute
> Nur als Beispiel ;-)
> 
> Gehändelt hab ich so eine noch nie, leider.



Neiin.. am Wochenende hab ich mir ne Barbenrute bestellt, aber die gezeigte ist ja viel toller!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Neiin.. am Wochenende hab ich mir ne Barbenrute bestellt, aber die gezeigte ist ja viel toller!



Pardon!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> [Drennan Specialist] [SIZE1](vllt. auch die 1,25er Version in Betracht ziehen?) -[/SIZE]


Mir haben Barben schon vorfaVorfächer von knapp 20er Stärke gesprengt (gut ich war auch dumm), da weiss ich nicht ob 1,25er mir hier zu leicht wäre... möchte gerne einen gefüllten Madenkorb als Rollblei verwenden und bin mir wegen mangelnder Erfahrung mit testkurvenangaben schon unsicher ob 1,5lbs dafür schicket... 


> Schönheit und Genuss sind übrigens superzwingend nötig. Der weiseste aller Männer, also Andal, schrieb einst als Antwort auf einen langen, begeistert-welpenhaften Erfahrungsbericht eines gewissen Jungspundes über seine neue Acolyte lakonisch: "Ja, Drennanruten machen glücklich."



Die meisten Angler die ich kenne sind Genussmenschen, und dazu gehört auch schönes Werkzeug. Der WaM hat nebenbei auch allzufeiner Angelei eine Abfuhr erteilt  (nicht dass es für jemanden ausser ihn relevant wäre, aber in diesem Punkt stimme ich ihm zu)

Die MK IV treibt mir Tränen in die Augen. Wenn ich jemals 1000 EUR loswerde  muss bevor sie in falsche Hände fallen weiss ich was ich tue. Bildschöne Kunstwerke.

Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich von free Spirit bisher nix gehört. Bei wem sind sie angesagt und warum? Die verlinkte Rute ist toll, ich fürchte Agent Minimax muss sie bestellen und auf Arbeit liefern lassen um sie an Missus Minimax vorbei in die Heimstatt zu bekommen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bis zur nächsten Selbst-Gratifikation muß ich leider wohl noch etwas warten, auf dem Programm stehen dann eine moderne Picker (RuhrfischerPG hat mir guten Rat erteilt, danke!) und eine eher altmodische Grundrute: 10/11ft Länge, klassische Aktion, deutlich stärker als meine 3 zarten Legerlites. Gewindeendring muß sein, diesen kann man zum Glück ja aber noch nachträglich montieren. Könnte ne Glasrute werden, oder ne Carbonrute aus den 80er/90er Jahren. Ist aber noch Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Free Spirit scheint die Lücke zwischen reinen nach Kundenwunsch handaufgebauten Ruten und hochwertigen Serienruten zu füllen. Als Heinz eine handaufgebaute Rute ins Gespräch brachte, ist mir die Firma eingefallen.
Einige Serien/Modelle bauen die auch nach Wunsch auf.

Der Name ist mir öfters in den entsprechenden Foren aufgefallen, stets positiv besetzt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So viele interessante Impulse heute abend hier, toll. Übrigens beantrage ich 

 "Erweckungsdöbel"

 zum Wort des Tages zu wählen. So ist er, ein Künder und ein Bringer...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...und nächste Woche soll es dann „Erweckungswetter” geben. Hoffen wir einfach mal...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...und nächste Woche soll es dann „Erweckungswetter” geben. Hoffen wir einfach mal...



...und das nicht nur für uns. Die Leute müssen ans Wasser. Ich hab heut einen kurzen Post von Dir in _einem anderen Thread_ gelesen, in dem Du das Wort "bizarr" im besten Sinne verwendet hast. Die betreffende Diskussion wird nur mit der richtigen Musikuntermalung verständlich, bzw. dann auch unterhaltsam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg

 wenn nur die kalte Luft verschwinden würde -die Sonne hat an Kraft gewonnen, man spürt sie schon bei Windstille, und auch die Dunkelheit weicht langsam... Eine Ironie, dass nun doch nocheinmal der strenge Frost kommt, wo die Amseln schon singen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es wird die Drennan Specialist in 1,5lbs. ^^ Warum 1,5lbs? Weil ich mit ihr durchaus auch auf Aal gehen möchte. Empfinde das dennoch als schon fast beunruhigend leichte Angelei 
Hab mir noch ein paar Posen und dicke Posengummis mitbestellt, damit ich mich nicht nochmal mit ner Wagglertrottingmontage zum Brot mache und fiebere auf die Pin und besseres Wetter


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Mr Kochtopf,

auf classy catchers verkauft der Zanderpitt selbstgemachte PIN für 290,- Ocken. Die Jungs schwärmen von den Teilen.

Wenn ich das alles richtig interpretiere, dann hast Du dich in ganz gefährliches Fahrwasser begeben aber wir wünschen Dir unbändigen Spass dabei. #h

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die MK IV treibt mir Tränen in die Augen. Wenn ich jemals 1000 EUR loswerde  muss bevor sie in falsche Hände fallen weiss ich was ich tue. Bildschöne Kunstwerke.
> 
> Peter von stilvoll fischen zitiert Oscar Wilde: Versuchungen sollte man nachgeben. Wer weiß, ob sie wiederkommen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ob ich wirklich der WaM bin, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Aber ich bin  nun durchs Schicksal zum Nichtraucher gebeutelt worden. Es werden, wenn auch geringere, Gelder für Tackle frei.

Der erste Akt in diesem (neuen) Drama wird wohl eine neue Rolle für eine der nicht zu leichten Ruten werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ob ich wirklich der WaM bin, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln..



Nur der wahre WaM (waWaM?) ist so bescheiden!

@Heinz: ach Heinz wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte... aber wenn ich vor der  Wahl stünde,  gespließte Rute oder Kind würde ich immer noch das Kind wählen  auf Kollegen Pit bin ich bereits aufmerksam geworden, aber der Preis von 300 Tacken bedeutet eben - Alex muss sparen. -.- Aber tatsächlich befinden die Pins sich in der näheren Auswahl... wenn meine Leihgabe wieder bei Vaddi ist werde ich mich genauer damit auseinander setzen.
Mein Frau "motzte" als die Rolle kam: "erst machen sie dich süchtig, dann verkaufen sie dir den Mist!" - verkaufen will mir hier niemand was, aber den ersten Teil kann ich unterschreiben.


Kennt wer eine günstige Quelle für Tweedjacken in übergröße? |rotwerden


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mr Kochtopf,

es ist halt nur ein Hobby und die Familie geht vor, ohne Zweifel. Und ein Hauskauf steht ja auch noch an und was das an Geld verschlingt haben wir letztes Jahr erfahren dürfen. Allein die Küche für Madame, aber lassen wir das.
Aber ich bin für weniger und damit letzten Endes für mehr.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Jacken in welcher Qualität?

Das geht von ein paar € für einen Lumpen, bis zu eben den echten Stücken aus Harris...

Und dann der Schnitt. Originale Norfolk Jackets in großen Größen sind seltenst und ein moderner Stil schaut am Wasser bescheiden aus.

Daran bin ich bisher gescheitert. Ebenso an den Preisen, die für das aufgerufen werden, was mir gefallen würde. Siehe Hirmer in München. 499,- + € sind etwas sehr viel.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Andal,
für den Anfang würde eine Tweedmütze oder Hut ja auch schon reichen damit die anderen schon mal sehen wo die Reise hingehen soll.

Schön dass Du wieder einigermassen auf den Beinen bist und auch schon wieder ans Angeln denken kannst. Du hast hier schon gefehlt. #h

Gruß Susanne und Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In Sachen Bekleidung bevorzuge ich Wolle: Swanndri Ranger Shirts sind genau mein Ding. Ein Dandy wird wohl nicht mehr aus mir ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn dann Norfolk Jacke, is klar - aber bei den kolportierten Preisen wird mir schlecht.
*ed*
Schnittmuster gefunden... Tweedstoff gefunden... ich muss mal meiner Frau einen Vorschlag unterbreiten...
@Heinz: bei uns koche meist ich - und ich bin mit dem Männerproblem Spielzeuggeilheit behaftet - das wird die Küche keinen deut billiger machen fürchte ich ;-( aber es ist schön Träume zu haben und wenn es nur Tackle ist


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Echter Tweed in guter Form ist tatsächlich sehr kostspielig- und auch zu schade. Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen das die entsprechenden Anzüge vor dem ersten Weltkrieg von Gentlemen an Chalkstreams mit Golfrasen getragen wurden, die maximal drei Würfe mit der Trockenen bei bestem Wetter gemacht haben. In deren Welt gab es weder Disteln noch Gestrüpp oder Regen, von Fischschleim oder Futterkrusten ganz zu schweigen. Um einen solchen Angler und auszustatten und ans Wasser zu kriegen, waren viele tausend Arbeitsstunden notwendig. Und wenn nachher der Grasfleck nicht rausgegangen ist, dann hat man die Magd halt gefeuert und vom Landsitz vertrieben, soll sie doch sehen wo sie bleibt mit ihren 9 plärrenden Bälgern...

 Dem nachzueifern ist eben eher komisch. Aber kleine Verbesserungen gehen. Ich habe mir als persönliches Stilziel für die kommende Saison den Verzicht auf Armee/Cargohosen gesetzt, das wäre schonmal ein großer Schritt nach vorn.
 Übrigens ist ein Jackett auch unpraktisch. Wie Geo schon sagt, Wolle ist ein tolles Material, und auch natürlich. Nichts schlägt einen derben Pulli in waidlichen Farben.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn dann Norfolk Jacke, is klar - aber bei den kolportierten Preisen wird mir schlecht.
> 
> @Heinz: bei uns koche meist ich - und ich bin mit dem Männerproblem Spielzeuggeilheit behaftet - das wird die Küche keinen deut billiger machen fürchte ich ;-( aber es ist schön Träume zu haben und wenn es nur Tackle ist



Ich hatte auch einen Traum. Wenn schon eine neue Küche wollte ich auch gleich eine integrierte Bierzapfanlage haben. Aber die Frauen scheinen sich abgesprochen zu haben denn dafür war auf einmal kein Geld mehr da. Für einen Thermomix schon, da spielte Geld wohl keine Rolle.

In der Küche haben wir einen Wasserhahn in Edelstahl, das hat sich gelohnt wegen der Putzerei. Leider haben wir zu spät erfahren dass Villeroy&Boch einen für 250,- € hat.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es wird die Drennan Specialist in 1,5lbs. ^^ Warum 1,5lbs? Weil ich mit ihr durchaus auch auf Aal gehen möchte. Empfinde das dennoch als schon fast beunruhigend leichte Angelei
> Hab mir noch ein paar Posen und dicke Posengummis mitbestellt, damit ich mich nicht nochmal mit ner Wagglertrottingmontage zum Brot mache und fiebere auf die Pin und besseres Wetter



Eine gute Wahl, ich freu mich schon auf die virtuellen Jubelschreie wenn Du sie in Händen hältst.

 Und zum Brot macht sich in diesem Thread niemand, vor allem wenn er mit seiner Montage nen dicken Erweckungsdöbel fängt! In diesem Zusammenhang gibt's übrigens in Wilsons Manual nen längeren Abschnitt über das Trotting mit Wagglern- die Kritik an der Wagglermontage damals war also ungerechtfertigt und schlecht informiert.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Sir Kochtopf: Glückwunsch! Hoffentlich kommt die Drennan mit einem hochwertigen Futteral und ebenfalls erstklassigen Rutenbändern, so wie meine Serie-7-Posenrute. 
Ich finds extrem praktisch, wenn in einem Futteral die Rute vormontiert transportiert werden kann und am Wasser sehr schnell einsatzbereit ist.
Den etwas seltsam aussehenden Korkgriff mit Kork/Gummi-Mix oben und unten find ich ebenfalls gelungen: sehr „griffsympathisch”.

Ach ja: Du hast sicher die 11ft-Version gewählt?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und: Drennan macht glücklich!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eine gute Wahl, ich freu mich schon auf die virtuellen Jubelschreie wenn Du sie in Händen hältst.
> 
> Und zum Brot macht sich in diesem Thread niemand, vor allem wenn er mit seiner Montage nen dicken Erweckungsdöbel fängt! In diesem Zusammenhang gibt's übrigens in Wilsons Manual nen längeren Abschnitt über das Trotting mit Wagglern- die Kritik an der Wagglermontage damals war also ungerechtfertigt und schlecht informiert.



Die Kritik war berechtigt, da die angelei mit einem geeigneten Waggler was anderes ist, als mit einer waggleresk montierten Loaferpose zu angeln. Ich hatte, glaube ich, drei Bisse. Mit richtig montiertem Loafer hätte ich mich Wilson-mäßig mit dicken Erweckungsdöbeln im nassen Gras für ein Erinnerungsfoto aalen können. Aber so lernt man dazu und meine Reise hat gerade erst begonnen - also werde ich noch viele Fehler machen und hoffe dass ihr sie mir nachsehen und mit ruhiger Hand korrigieren helfen werdet.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber so lernt man dazu und meine Reise hat gerade erst begonnen - also werde ich noch viele Fehler machen und hoffe dass ihr sie mir nachsehen und mit ruhiger Hand korrigieren helfen werdet.



An diese Feststellung und Bitte an alle Ukels schließe ich mich als Betroffener direkt an!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Sir Kochtopf: Glückwunsch! Hoffentlich kommt die Drennan mit einem hochwertigen Futteral und ebenfalls erstklassigen Rutenbändern, so wie meine Serie-7-Posenrute.
> Ich finds extrem praktisch, wenn in einem Futteral die Rute vormontiert transportiert werden kann und am Wasser sehr schnell einsatzbereit ist.
> Den etwas seltsam aussehenden Korkgriff mit Kork/Gummi-Mix oben und unten find ich ebenfalls gelungen: sehr „griffsympathisch”.
> 
> Ach ja: Du hast sicher die 11ft-Version gewählt?


Ja, 11ft sind für mich der ideale Posen/Grund Kompromiss. Schade dass sie nicht wie die klassischen Ruten dreigeteilt ist, finde ich zum Transport äußerst sexy. Die Rute empfinde ich als Wunderschön, und wenn dann noch unser WaM und Friedfischzwölfender in Personalunion sagt, dass Drennanruten glücklich machen...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du wirst es selber merken. Zwischen all  den Cormoran und Balzer fühlt man sich plötzlich so  nobel und die Oberlippe wird leicht stiff. #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Sir Kochtopf again: Bin schon gespannt, wie Dir die „Night-Sight”-Feederspitzen gefallen. Nach allem, was ich gehört habe, sind sie nichts für die Nachtangelei, aber an trüben Tagen oder in der Dämmerung super zu sehen (ich mag die roten/orangen Spitzen nicht besonders).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass wenn einer von euch sich ne Rute bestellt, *ich* ungeduldig werde wann sie endlich ankommt?


----------



## PAFischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

wegen Tweed in Übergrößen.

Falls Du mal Urlaub auf der Insel machen solltest, kann man Tweed für kleines Geld in wirklich guter Qualität in Charityshops finden. Man muss sich nur ein wenig in den zahlreichen Shops umsehen und findet sicherlich was.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sight Bobs sind aus halbflexiblen Leuchtperlen schnell gemacht. Und sehr gut sichtbar!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke für den Tipp! Leuchtperlen sollten sich hier in jedem Angelladen finden lassen (Küste eben).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass wenn einer von euch sich ne Rute bestellt, *ich* ungeduldig werde wann sie endlich ankommt?



Kochtopf hätte ja auch ruhig mal an dich denken können und Expressversand wählen sollen #c


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Kochtopf hätte ja auch ruhig mal an dich denken können und Expressversand wählen sollen #c



Die Friedfischer sind auf Messe und müssen die Rute erstmal bestellen... hab schonmal taktisch klüger agiert aber nach diversen Telefonaten mit Andreas nach denen ich dann doch nichts gekauft habe war es für mich eine Frage des anstandes, den Service zu honorieren


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Friedfischer sind auf Messe und müssen die Rute erstmal bestellen... hab schonmal taktisch klüger agiert aber nach diversen Telefonaten mit Andreas nach denen ich dann doch nichts gekauft habe war es für mich eine Frage des anstandes, den Service zu honorieren



Alles andere wäre sehr unsportlich. Kommt aber immer häufiger vor  meine MF Bestellung kam auch von Andreas. 2 Artikel waren nicht griffbereit und schon klingelte das Telefon ob alternativen möglich sind mit entsprechenden vorschlägen :m War jetzt meine zweite Bestellung und mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass wenn einer von euch sich ne Rute bestellt, *ich* ungeduldig werde wann sie endlich ankommt?



Weil du als maßgeblicher initiator meiner Coarse Angler Werdung dich plötzlich mit einer Art lehrmeisterlichen Stolzes konfrontiert siehst?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal ne Rage an die Flussangler hier. 

Da es ja dieses Jahr mit einem Kollegen an die Saar gehen soll frage ich mich ob ich mit ner 2lb Karpfenrute überhaupt auf Karpfen ansitzen brauche. Wie ihr wisst angel ich normal nur im Stillwasser


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klar geht das. Schwieriger wird meist das finden der Dickerchen. Was soll mit deiner 2lbs denn passieren? Brechen?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kommt drauf an, an was für einer Stelle du wie angelst. Wenn dreissig Gramm gerade so liegen bleiben wird eine selbsthakmontage schwierig mit ner 2lbs Rute schwierig durchzuführen sein. Bei vielen Hindernissen und Strömung können 2lbs schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen...
Wenn ich als nicht Karpfen Spezi einen Rat geben darf: hol dir ne günstige 3lbs Rute (hier angeln die Eingeborenen recht erfolgreich mit 3lbs und totem Köfi auf Waller bis 1,60) wie die Pelzer Bondage. Die kannst du dann im Winter wunderbar als Köfirute für Hecht nutzen  (jehovah!)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich denke nicht  werde aber mit Sicherheit schwerer Fischen müssen als ich es gewohnt bin. Die Frage ist ob ich die nötige schwere damit befördert bekomme. Habe bis jetzt weder bei Schiffsverkehr noch bei Strömung gefischt.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Öh ich werfe auch 80 g mit 2lbs. Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Kochtopf, so in etwa dachte ich mir das. Habe da auch ein wenig bedenken. Tagsüber wird sowieso gefeedert, die Karpfenruten sollen nachts liegen. Habe zwar noch 5-teilige Reisekarpfenruten aber die wollte ich ungern dafür nutzen, wird mir aber wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben. 

Wo genau es hin gehen soll weiß ich leider nicht. Ich werde zwar mit eingeplant, die Planung selbst liegt aber komplett beim Kollegen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Öh ich werfe auch 80 g mit 2lbs. Mache ich was falsch?



Hat keiner gesagt  Blei + evtl Pva sollte halt möglichst liegen bleiben. Da ich keine Erfahrungen im Fließwasser habe frage ich lieber nach bevor ich mit falscher Ausrüstung anreise


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Öh ich werfe auch 80 g mit 2lbs. Mache ich was falsch?



Bestimmt nicht, aber bei den 2lbs Ruten die ich bisher befingern durfte hätte ich mich das nicht mit Wucht getraut  und wenn es dann um 60gr Blei plus PVA o.ä. geht schickt das schnell nicht  (wobei ich nicht einschätzen kann ob man sich mit PVA in der Strömung nen gefallen tut).


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, hier angeln die Leute alle in Buhnen. Da wo wenig Strömung herrscht. Da geht PVA schon und man braucht keine riesigen Gewichte. Aber fangen tu ich eh nur Brassen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab die Saar gedanklich eher Richtung mittelgebirgsfluss einsortiert. Es gibt Bereiche da geht es (vor Wehren) aber sonst guckt man unter 50-60gr mitunter doof aus der Wäsche


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo gerade das Angeln auf kampfstarke Fluß-Cypriniden Thema ist: da bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt auf Minimax' ersten Barben-Angel-Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wo gerade das Angeln auf kampfstarke Fluß-Cypriniden Thema ist: da bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt auf Minimax' ersten Barben-Angel-Bericht.


Ich auch! Notfalls importiere ich ihn, kenne eine Gastkartenstrecke wo man eine gute Chance auf Barben  hat... ansonsten gibt es da vor allem Döbel, Barsche, Aale, Gründlinge und ab und an einen Gamefish...

Apropos: welche Barbenrute wurde es, Agent Minimax?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mooooment, nur weil auf einer Rute "Barbe" draufsteht, muss noch lange keine dranhängen (revolutionärer Gedanke, der die geldsammelnde Tackleindustrie zusammenbrechen lassen könnte..) Meine Pläne in dieser Hinsicht sind ebenso komplex wie verworren, und so geheim, das ich selbst sie nicht vollständig zu erfassen vermag.
 Zunächst aber muss es wärmer werden, und ich muss mein Mojo wiederfinden- und zwar von der Pike auf- zur Zeit bin ich ja kaum mehr als ein korrespondierendes Mitglied..#t


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...von der *PIKE* auf...

AHA! Brandenburgs Esoxe und Luciusse nehmt Euch in Acht!  ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und ich angle mir den Wolf, um endlich mal einen "Specimen" zu erwischen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe dein Mojo hast du nicht in ein Päckchen nach Nordhessen geschickt sondern dass die Kälte dir lediglich zusetzt (ich erinnere mich daran, dass du eher eine Frierkatze denn ein Winterbär bist) und die ersten warmen Tage dich ans Wasser zwingen und uns einen literarisch wertvollen Bericht schenken


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ab nächste Woche ist der Winter vorbei und der Frühling hält Einzug. Hoffen wir das wir dem Wetterbericht glauben schenken können. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis das Eis weg ist 

Und je wärmer es wird desto eher findet Minimax sein Mojo wieder


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte neulich ja einen „Specimen”-Schwan am Band. Der wäre auch sofort mein PB geworden. Oder ich der „Homo sapiens”-PB des Schwans.
Fand zum Glück ein gutes Ende für uns beide.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geflügel zu haken ist einer meiner Albträume... sogar unsere Hündin Catinka hat gehörigen Respekt vor Schwänen... Wildschweine sind grundsätzlich Beute aber Schwäne... wtf


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bevor ich mit einem Schwan anfange zu ringen, wird er geköpft. Sorry, aber das geht als Notwehr durch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also, wie gesagt, gehaktes Geflügel egal welcher Größenklasse ist ein furchtbarer Alptraum, am besten noch 5m neben ner missbillingenden Jack Wolfskinfamilie..

Ungehakte Schwäne hingegen empfinde ich als nicht so problematisch. Da empfehle ich einen langsamen, aber entschlosssen vorgetragenen Scheinangriff mit ausgebreiteten Armen- und unbedingt fauchen und zischen, das verstehen die Biester, machen es ja selber gerne. 
Dann treten sie widerwillig den Rückzug an.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wie gesagt, gehaktes Geflügel egal welcher Größenklasse ist ein furchtbarer Alptraum, am besten noch 5m neben ner missbillingenden Jack Wolfskinfamilie..
> 
> Ungehakte Schwäne hingegen empfinde ich als nicht so problematisch. Da empfehle ich einen langsamen, aber entschlosssen vorgetragenen Scheinangriff mit ausgebreiteten Armen- und unbedingt fauchen und zischen, das verstehen die Biester, machen es ja selber gerne.
> Dann treten sie widerwillig den Rückzug an.




Mein rabenschwarzer Korum-Kescherstiel kombiniert mit Browning-rotem Netz vorne dran hat neulich (Return of the Swan) ganz gut als Abstandshalter funktioniert.

Mangels Barben (und die Biester sind auch noch ganzjährig geschützt hier) werd ich meine Barbenrute dem Nahdistanz-Angeln auf Schlei und Karpfen widmen. Die Rute paßt prima zur Pin und 12ft Länge ermöglichen selbst mir „Würfe” von etwa 3facher Rutenlänge.
Wenn der Lenz denn mal aus den Puschen kommt - ich wäre bereit ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wie gesagt, gehaktes Geflügel egal welcher Größenklasse ist ein furchtbarer Alptraum, am besten noch 5m neben ner missbillingenden Jack Wolfskinfamilie..



Hatte letztes Jahr mehrmals Enten am Method Feeder auf Mais |rolleyes 

Zum Glück war ich meist nicht alleine unterwegs und man konnte zu zweit den Haken aus dem Schnabel friemeln. 
Können sich ganz schön wehren obwohl man ihnen ja eigentlich nur aus dem Schlamassel helfen möchte.

Schwäne sind bei uns recht zurückhaltend, da sind unsere Gänse deutlich schlimmer. Die sind richtig aggro


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr mehrmals Enten am Method Feeder auf Mais |rolleyes
> 
> Zum Glück war ich meist nicht alleine unterwegs und man konnte zu zweit den Haken aus dem Schnabel friemeln.
> Können sich ganz schön wehren obwohl man ihnen ja eigentlich nur aus dem Schlamassel helfen möchte.
> 
> Schwäne sind bei uns recht zurückhaltend, da sind unsere Gänse deutlich schlimmer. Die sind richtig aggro



Kumpel und ich wurdn in Berlin an der Spree mal ne Saison lang von einem Reiher erpresst. Der sah uns immer auf der Wiese sitzen, kam angeflogen, und hat genau drauf geachtet, wenn wir was am Band hatten. Dann hat er sich seitwärts stakend gleich näher geschubbert, und sich so manche saftige Plötze erbettelt, die er sich aus der Luft geschnappt hat (aber vorher abgeschlagen) zum Gaudium der Erholungssuchenden. Da gibt's bestimmt viele Bilder in japanischen Fotoalben von.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ das Klicken der Fotokameras kann ich mir gut vorstellen ;-)

Gibt es unter dem fischfressenden Federvieh eigentlich auch „Nachtjäger”? Kormorane, Reiher, Haubentaucher hab ich bislang nie bei richtiger Dunkelheit jagen sehen. Kann natürlich auch an meinen Augen liegen.

Dachte da neulich dran, als die Fische erst mit Einsetzen der Abenddämmerung aktiv wurden. Sind Otter auch nachtaktiv?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja - wer angesichts der eisigen Temperaturen gerne im Warmen Angelvideos sieht: hab einen Youtube-Kanal gefunden mit vielen sehr gut gefilmten Beiträgen. 
Friedfisch-lastig, bevorzugte Methode ist das Feedern.
Leider versteh ich nicht ein einziges Wort des tschechischen Anglers, macht trotzdem Spaß, sich die Videos anzuschauen: sehr gut gefilmt + reichlich Fisch gibt es auch zu sehen.

Hier als Beispiel mal Posenangeln mit *lančmítem* (Luncheon Meat = Frühstücksfleisch): https://youtu.be/cszOodTxuF0


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Fischräuber sind meines wissen Augenräuber - und dem tragen die Fische in trübem Wasser bzw. der Dämmerung Rechnung.
Otter könnem tag- und nachtaktiv sein aber tendieren zu letzterem lt. Wikipedia, je nach Jagddruck können die beiszeiten sich ja auch ändern wie wir alle schon mindestens einmal erfahren haben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Fischräuber sind meines wissen Augenräuber - und dem tragen die Fische in trübem Wasser bzw. der Dämmerung Rechnung.
> Otter könnem tag- und nachtaktiv sein aber tendieren zu letzterem lt. Wikipedia, je nach Jagddruck können die beiszeiten sich ja auch ändern wie wir alle schon mindestens einmal erfahren haben.



Otter sind an den von mir bislang beangelten Gewässern kein großes Problem - hab mal einen in einem Flüßchen gesehen, aber bislang keine angenagten Fische... gefunden.
Daß Kormoran, Reiher & Co. Augenräuber sind erklärt das von mir beobachtete Beißverhalten der Fische. 
Warum die begründete Vorsicht der Fische in der warmen Jahreszeit nachläßt (die Kormorane sind ja immer noch da) - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weil die Gewässer im Sommer  trüber, die Fische flinker und das Nahrungsangebot für die Vögel größer ist, möchte ich wetten


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil die Gewässer im Sommer  trüber, die Fische flinker und das Nahrungsangebot für die Vögel größer ist, möchte ich wetten



Ja, klingt logisch (nicht meine Stärke).

Hoffentlich kann ich nächste Woche überprüfen, wie es um die Flinkheit der Fische bestellt ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hoffentlich ist bis dahin die Rute da :l fühl mich wie als Teenie als ich Heavy Metal CDs via Mailorder bestellen musste und die Lieferung mitunter zwei Wochen dauerte. Aufregung, Vorfreude, Verzweiflung.
Ich muss unbedingt ans Wasser aber meine Fulle ist teilweise zugefroren. Argh.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Glück hatte ich noch nicht das "Vergnügen" mit gehaktem Federvieh!!!

Da ich meist mit Pose unterwegs bin, kann ich das wohl verhindern. Die Schwäne, bei mir, halten aber auch einen gewissen "Sicherheitsabstand" und aggro sind sie bis jetzt auch noch nicht gewesen. Auch mit jungen Schwänen im Anhang hatte ich noch keine Probleme!

Ja, da stehen wir alle mit geladenen Waffen bereit, aber das Wetter spielt und spielt nicht mit!!! 

Allerdings macht es auch noch nicht wirklich Sinn, am ersten wärmeren Tag, gleich loszuziehen, da das Wasser ja doch etwas braucht, um sich zu erwärmen!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beangelbare Stellen find ich trotz des strengen Frosts immer noch, das Problem ist, daß die Schnur sofort an den Ringen anfriert oder sich „Eisstopfen” an den Ringen bilden. 
Mit Chemie wie Silikonspray oder solchem Kram will ich das nicht bekämpfen. 

Und obwohl die gefühlte Kälte momentan gar nicht so schlimm scheint (Nieselregen bei 1° fühlt sich deutlich unangenehmer an als -10° bei trockener Luft) ist Stillsitzen im Freien derzeit nicht so mein Ding ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ja, da stehen wir alle mit geladenen Waffen bereit, aber das Wetter spielt und spielt nicht mit!!!
> 
> Allerdings macht es auch noch nicht wirklich Sinn, am ersten wärmeren Tag, gleich loszuziehen, da das Wasser ja doch etwas braucht, um sich zu erwärmen!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Haha, falls nicht bis zum ersten Tag mit Temperaturen überm Gefrierpunkt alles zugefroren ist gibts kein Halten mehr für mich ;-)


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, falls nicht bis zum ersten Tag mit Temperaturen überm Gefrierpunkt alles zugefroren ist gibts kein Halten mehr für mich ;-)



Bestimmt auch für 16er Haken. Der sitzt bestimmt zu Hause und poliert  die kleinen *******r auf hochglanz oder warum sonst hört und sieht man ihn  nicht mehr? 

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geht mir ja nicht anders, Georg!!!

Aber die Erfolgsaussichten sind dann eher gering! 

Es verfolgen ja auch andere User/Gäste unseren Stammtisch und da soll es dann nicht heißen, wir hätten nicht gewarnt!!! Das uns der Virus befallen hat, ist mir ja schon klar, nur um neue Kandidaten "zu werben", ist es halt im Moment die falsche Jahreszeit!!!

So nach dem Motto: Och auf Friedfisch beißt ja eh nichts!!!

Das aber genau dieser Jemand, an genau der selben Stelle, nur halt eine Woche später, sehr gut fangen würde, das bleibt ihm dann verborgen!!!

Dann soll er lieber erst im April zum Friedfischangeln gehen, da wird er dann gute Fänge verzeichnen und evtl. "verfällt" er dann genauso dem Friedfischen, wie wir!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch für 16er Haken. Der sitzt bestimmt zu Hause und poliert  die kleinen *******r auf hochglanz oder warum sonst hört und sieht man ihn  nicht mehr?
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



FF konzentriert sich vermutlich voll und ganz auf die Stippermesse in Bremen (am Sonntag, 4. März, Halle 6 der Messe Bremen). Nach seinem Besuch wird die Stippermesse 2019 sicher zur Pickermesse, oder?

;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Geht mir ja nicht anders, Georg!!!
> 
> Aber die Erfolgsaussichten sind dann eher gering!
> 
> Es verfolgen ja auch andere User/Gäste unseren Stammtisch und da soll es dann nicht heißen, wir hätten nicht gewarnt!!! Das uns der Virus befallen hat, ist mir ja schon klar, nur um neue Kandidaten "zu werben", ist es halt im Moment die falsche Jahreszeit!!!
> 
> So nach dem Motto: Och auf Friedfisch beißt ja eh nichts!!!
> 
> Das aber genau dieser Jemand, an genau der selben Stelle, nur halt eine Woche später, sehr gut fangen würde, das bleibt ihm dann verborgen!!!
> 
> Dann soll er lieber erst im April zum Friedfischangeln gehen, da wird er dann gute Fänge verzeichnen und evtl. "verfällt" er dann genauso dem Friedfischen, wie wir!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



^ Hast vollkommen recht, Mario. 

Ich werd wohl trotzdem los, kann nicht anders.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> FF konzentriert sich vermutlich voll und ganz auf die Stippermesse in Bremen (am Sonntag, 4. März, Halle 6 der Messe Bremen). Nach seinem Besuch wird die Stippermesse 2019 sicher zur Pickermesse, oder?
> 
> ;-)


Wollte Chris hin?
Für mich persönlich umfasst der Begriff 'Stippen' das gesamte Friedfischen ausser dem modernen Großkarpfenangeln also wäre eine Umbenennung unnötig. Für 2019 nehme ich mir einen Besuch in Unna oder Bremen vor (man kann da ja auch Ükeln wenn sich mehrere los machen)

@Mario: meinst du dass bei unserem Date am 14. was geht wenn das Wetter ab nächster Woche wärmer wird?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ob FF einen Ausflug nach Bremen geplant hat, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht kann er es ja einrichten.
Bei mir paßt es leider nicht.

„Stippen” ist für mich Posenangeln (ohne „Auszuwerfen”) auf Friedfische, Barschangeln mit Wurm zähl ich da mit. Das „Rauspeitschen” einer Posenmontage wie beim Speed-Stippen in die Hand zählt auch.
Mit welchem Rutentyp man so angelt ist in meinen Augen unerheblich.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mir egal ob was beißt oder nicht, sobald das Eis weg ist sitze ich am Wasser  

Habt ihr jemals gedacht ihr fangt nix und seid aus diesem Grund zu Hause geblieben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich lese mit, keine Sorge. :l


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das wird schon!

Es sind ja dann noch 10 Tage!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch für 16er Haken. Der sitzt bestimmt zu Hause und poliert  die kleinen *******r auf hochglanz oder warum sonst hört und sieht man ihn  nicht mehr?
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Mensch Heinz, ich war die Woche sehr beschäftigt. War eben frustshoppen. Fußpodest, Feederarm, neuer Kescherstab, 2 neue Ruten und noch 50 Kilo Futter geordert.

So langsam wird es aber kritisch, ich habe keine Rollen, aber 30 Ruten. |kopfkrat:m


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So langsam wird es aber kritisch, ich habe keine Rollen, aber 30 Ruten. |kopfkrat:m


Chris,
ich habe das Problem mit 2 Drennan Rollen FD 4000 und 4 Preston Ready Rod Spool Safe gelöst. Für Freunde etwas kleinerer Rollen gibt es die auch in 3000.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Chris,
> ich habe das Problem mit 2 Drennan Rollen FD 4000 und 4 Preston Ready Rod Spool Safe gelöst. Für Freunde etwas kleinerer Rollen gibt es die auch in 3000.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Das ist eine wirklich gute Lösung, die mir mehr als Praxistauglich scheint. Ich habe ja genügend kleine Rollen fürs Pickern, aber gerade wenn ich auf 40m+ Fische gehts schon auf die Nerven, wenn ich ständig die Spulen zwischen Mono und Geflecht wechseln muss. 

Drennan ist da sowieso clever. Hatte mir erst gestern wieder Videos angesehen, schon tolle Sachen dabei! Schade das sie auf dem deutschen Markt etwas untergehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Habt ihr jemals gedacht ihr fangt nix und seid aus diesem Grund zu Hause geblieben?



schlimmer ..zu wissen,das alle Bedingungen perfekt wären, man dummerweise aber noch 8.5 Std dem Arbeitgeber zur Verfügung stehen soll. 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War eben frustshoppen.



Solange weder Handtaschen noch Schuhe im Warenkorb gelandet sind, ist das ganz eindeutig im Sinne der Effizienzsteigerung



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So langsam wird es aber kritisch, ich habe keine Rollen, aber 30 Ruten. |kopfkrat:m



Da gäbe es eine Lösung..[emoji16]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Solange weder Handtaschen noch Schuhe im Warenkorb gelandet sind, ist das ganz eindeutig im Sinne der Effizienzsteigerung



Eine Mütze war dabei! :vik:





> Da gäbe es eine Lösung..[emoji16]



Es gibt auch schlechte Lösungen. Da ich aber ein Freund der "Hamsterstrategie" bin rechne ich mit weiteren Zwillingen im Sortiment meines Rutenwalds.

Nachdem eines meiner Herzstücke vom Markt verschwand und ich nun Machtlos eine andere Serie wählen muss, werde ich mir einen Vorrat meiner liebsten Ruten für die nächsten 80 Jahre anlegen. |supergri|


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt auch schlechte Lösungen. Da ich aber ein Freund der "Hamsterstrategie" bin rechne ich mit weiteren Zwillingen im Sortiment meines Rutenwalds.



Die Strategie fahr ich bei Friedfischruten auch..2fach haben ist besser als 1fach  brauchen und nicht mehr bekommen:-(

Bei meinen Barschklatschen seh ich das lockerer..da kommt dank Räuberhype nahezu jedes Quartal was taugliches raus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Strategie fahr ich bei Friedfischruten auch..2fach haben ist besser als 1fach  brauchen und nicht mehr bekommen:-(
> 
> Bei meinen Barschklatschen seh ich das lockerer..da kommt dank Räuberhype nahezu jedes Quartal was taugliches raus.



Ich muss aber auch gestehen, das meine Ruten nicht so teuer sind, als das weh tun würde. Viel Schlimmer wird baldige Anschaffung einer GoPro XYZ für Videos, das macht mich die letzten Tage so richtig fertig.

Aber wat solls, Angeln>Rest. Ich bin auch Fett genug um am Essensgeld zu sparen, von daher geht noch was. :c


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Handtaschen noch Schuhe im Warenkorb



 Strukturell gesehen sind unsere Ruten und Rollen und unser Verhältnis zu ihnen genau dasselbe.|supergri Kein Wunder, das wir immer wieder Handtaschen und Schuhe erwähnen. Und wer einmal die Voue oder Brigitte durchgeblättert hat, sieht Blinker und Fisch und Fang in ganz neuem Licht...|rolleyes
 Um Sherlock Holmes zu zitieren:
 "Die Analogie ist exakt"

 Hier was Unterhaltsames zum Thema Tackle und bessere Hälften (wird Kochtopf gefallen):
https://www.fennelspriory.com/rural...ft-fly-fishing/a-new-fly-rod-by-fennel-hudson

 (nebenbei bemerkt übertreibts der gute Fennel etwas- manchmal schon albern)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und natürlich war ich auch fleißig Bilder knipsen, gerade im Bezug auf Method Feeder und Co. wegen Überarbeitungen. Mit kalten Händen ist das echt ein Krampf.







Maschendrahtmeth






Standard Feeder 20g






Ein Evergreen






Frühling?






Ruhig liegt er da, mein Teich.






Die olle Zicke, ohne Worte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch gestehen, das meine Ruten nicht so teuer sind, als das weh tun würde.



Müssen die auch nicht..ich stöber zwar auch liebend gerne in der höherpreisigen Liga, freue mich aber immer wie Bolle, wenn ich wieder mal was aus der gut, günstig und schick Ecke abgreifen kann..zuletzt eine Maver Reality für 39 Ocken zzgl. Versand.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Müssen die auch nicht..ich stöber zwar auch liebend gerne in der höherpreisigen Liga, freue mich aber immer wie Bolle, wenn ich wieder mal was aus der gut, günstig und schick Ecke abgreifen kann..zuletzt eine Maver Reality für 39 Ocken zzgl. Versand.



Preisdiskussionen sind sowieso kappes. Ich bin ja gelernter Händler mit allen Facetten und kannte auch die Preise aus dem EK und Kalkulation. 

Schau doch einfach, wie Preise von Ruten fallen, dann wir dir klar, wieviel Zauber dahinter ist, wie wenig Qualität zum Teil. 300€ (!) Feederruten kommen mit den gleichen Spitzen daher wie 50€ Ruten.

Ich denke, das Gefühl muss einfach stimmen, beim Fischen, beim Handling, der Preis ist erstmal Nebensache. Es kann in beide Richtungen gehen. Meine kurzen Ruten sind in diesem Sinne auch nicht günstig, fallen nur preislich geringer aus, weil weniger Material, weniger Blank.

Teures Gerät ist eine Frage des eigenen Geldbeutels. ( emotional vs rational)


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Müssen die auch nicht..ich stöber zwar auch liebend gerne in der höherpreisigen Liga, freue mich aber immer wie Bolle, wenn ich wieder mal was aus der gut, günstig und schick Ecke abgreifen kann..zuletzt eine Maver Reality für 39 Ocken zzgl. Versand.




Haha....das Ding hab ich auch bestellt in 2,70m.
Tolle Rute!
Erst recht für den Preis.#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte das beinahe schon vermutet 

Trüffelschweine des Preiswertackle [emoji16]

Hab die 3.00 m 

Da hab ich für deutlich mehr Geld schon weniger Rute gesehen.

Aktion wurde provisorisch mit der Katze getestet..am Ende der Schnur ein Beutel mit Katzenminze angeknüppert. 

Wohnzimmerdrill mit einer ausflippenden 6kg Bestie


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das klingt super.

Du brauchst dringend auch ne Action Cam.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aktion wurde provisorisch mit der Katze getestet..am Ende der Schnur ein Beutel mit Katzenminze angeknüppert. 

Wohnzimmerdrill mit einer ausflippenden 6kg Bestie[/QUOTE]

Und keine Bilder, schade


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und keine Bilder, schade



Davon leider nicht.

Hier aber mal was älteres.. Komforttest der bekannten Lidl Spinnfischertasche. 

Innenpolsterung wurde für gut befunden. 

Letzte Woche hat die mich beinahe  geschafft.. 

Bißchen sortiert und die Klappe des Korum Ruckbag wohl nicht 100%ig geschlossen,

Als ich 'ne halbe Stunde später die aufgeräumte Tacklebox verstauen will, springt mir plötzlich die Trulla entgegen...hätte schwören können, das die  einen Raum weiter pennt.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha....das Ding hab ich auch bestellt in 2,70m.
> Tolle Rute!
> Erst recht für den Preis.#6



Klingt interessant, gerade der Preis spricht mich an. WG und länge wäre ebenfalls das was ich suche. 

Kaufempfehlung ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf jeden!!!#6


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bißchen sortiert und die Klappe des Korum Ruckbag wohl nicht 100%ig geschlossen,

Als ich 'ne halbe Stunde später die aufgeräumte Tacklebox verstauen will, springt mir plötzlich die Trulla entgegen...hätte schwören können, das die  einen Raum weiter pennt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 265568

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Die Tasche habe ich auch, aber ohne Katze


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden!!!#6



Vielen Dank. Dann wird gleich direkt ein 2er Set bestellt. Handhabe es wohl wie einige andere hier auch... Ruten kommen immer als 2er Paar


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe nicht mal zwei gleiche Karpfenruten...
Ich habe zwei superbillige Methodfeeder, der Händler damals wurde nach zwei Wochen genervt wo die Rute bleibt und zwar täglich und plötzlich kamen beide nach fast drei Wochen Taggleich an. Ich empfand das nur als Fair und habe nicht weiter investigiert, da der Händler heute noch existiert hat er es wohl auch verkraftet. Ich hab danach jedenfalls wieder da bestellt (auch wenn ich die Ruten so gut wie nie nutze - außer für improvisiertes Tremarellafischen beim Vereinsangeln auf ReFo.

Vermutlich wird mich das bei einigen verloren gegangenen Ruten irgendwann ärgern, aber noch fahre ich gut damit


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden!!!#6


Hat die 2.70m die 2.2mm Spitzen?

Die 3m benötigt 2.5 mm


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann ich morgen mal nachmessen.
Steht im Keller.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die letzten 2 in 2,70m grad bestellt  Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Die letzten 2 in 2,70m grad bestellt  Da bin ich ja mal gespannt



Glückwunsch!

Da bin ich wohl zu spät dran mit der geplanten Selbst-Gratifikation ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So... eben eine Nash BP 4 für die Klasse bis 2 lbs. bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die sich tut!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So... eben eine Nash BP 4 für die Klasse bis 2 lbs. bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die sich tut!




Das schlichte, zurückhaltende Aussehen find ich an den Nash-Rollen schon mal prima.
Von mir aus könnten die auch in kleineren Größen kommen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So... eben eine Nash BP 4 für die Klasse bis 2 lbs. bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die sich tut!



Hätte es auf dem ersten Blick für ne Matchspule gehalten - aber soll tatsächlich ne karpfenweitwurfrolle sein? Sieht interessant und zuverlässig aus. Und Nash macht eigentlich meist gute Sachen.Bin gespannt.
.
.
.
Kann es eigentlich sein, dass die Belegschaft des Ükels geschlossen Amokkäufe tätigt wenn sie nicht ans Wasser kann? Wenn sich Mario jetzt  ne Heavy feeder und geomas seine klassische grundrute bestellt haben wohl wirklich alle was in der Pipeline... ich freue mich über unboxingberichte ^^


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt hat man dummerweise nicht nur die Zeit für solche Einkäufe. Jetzt tun sie auch der Seele besonders gut.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So... eben eine Nash BP 4 für die Klasse bis 2 lbs. bestellt.


´

 Letzte Woche wärs bei der BP4 um mich fast geschehen gewesen, ich hab in letzter Sekunde wg. fehlendem Freilauf abgelassen. Da ich persönlich Rollen primär nach Aussehen kaufe kann ich zu Dieser nur sagen:

 Supersüß
 Supersexy
 Supereasy
 Supergeil...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> .
> .
> Kann es eigentlich sein, dass die Belegschaft des Ükels geschlossen Amokkäufe tätigt wenn sie nicht ans Wasser kann? Wenn sich Mario jetzt  ne Heavy feeder und geomas seine klassische grundrute bestellt haben wohl wirklich alle was in der Pipeline... ich freue mich über unboxingberichte ^^



Haha, ja, es fällt schon auf, die Ersatzbefriedigung allerorten ;-)

Ich selbst halte mich etwas zurück, hab mir Ziele (nix mit Angeln) gesteckt, und solange die Ziele nur Ziele sind wird nichts gekauft.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ´
> 
> Letzte Woche wärs bei der BP4 um mich fast geschehen gewesen, ich hab in letzter Sekunde wg. fehlendem Freilauf abgelassen. Da ich persönlich Rollen primär nach Aussehen kaufe kann ich zu Dieser nur sagen:
> 
> Supersüß
> Supersexy
> Supereasy
> Supergeil...



Und bei etwas unter 53,- € all inclusive konnte ich nicht nein sagen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hat die 2.70m die 2.2mm Spitzen?
> 
> Die 3m benötigt 2.5 mm




Hab gerade nachgemessen.
Die Spitzen der 2,70 haben auch 2,5mm.#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab gerade nachgemessen.
> Die Spitzen der 2,70 haben auch 2,5mm.#h


Danke, gut zu wissen


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So... eben eine Nash BP 4 für die Klasse bis 2 lbs. bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die sich tut!




Ich hatte mal drei von denen in groß, als Nash BP 10.

Die waren alle furztrocken innen.
Musste sie alle zuallererst mal öffnen und schmieren.

ich drück dir die Dauen dass deine geschmiert ist, ansonsten heißt es erstmal warten.:m

Insgesamt sind es brauchbare Durchschnittsrollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Insgesamt sind es brauchbare Durchschnittsrollen.



Für den Preis ist das schonmal was! Dank geomas liebäugle ich ja damit, btw sehr zur Freude von Frau Topf, Flohmärkte zu rocken um Shakespeare Ambidex zu schießen... dabei hasse ich Flohmärkte. Die Nashrollen sehen ähnlich schön und puristisch aus.
Wenn meine Lidlklötze irgendwann den Geist aufgeben kommen die in die engere Wahl.
Ansonsten kaufe ich meine Rollen grundsätzlich nach dem "Oh ist das ein günstiges Angebot" Prinzip


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist sowieso schon  etwas zur Manie geworden, was Rollen alles können "müssen". Das mag ja vielleicht für bestimmte Bereiche des Spinnfischens zutreffen, aber nicht für das leichte Friedfischa geln, wie wir es  betreiben.


Schaut mal den Briten auf  die Stöcke, was die fischen und fangen... von Letzterem wagen wir nicht mal zu träumen, aber die Rollen sollen Autos abschleppen können. #h


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das sehe ich auch so und benutze nur mittelpreisige Rolle mit gutem P/L Verhältnis.
Für extra Leichtlauf bezahle ich keinesfalls mehr und für Namen schon gar nicht.|supergri

Gut geschmiert müssen se aber sein. Dann halten se länger.

Ne vernünftge Bremse braucht man aber auch bei Friedfischen.

Naja, dass die Inselaffen ziemlich spleenig sind, ist ja bekannt.:m#t


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Engländer haben ne Tradition hinsichtlich der stiefmütterlichkeit gegenüber Statios. (Ausnahme Karpfenangler) Das ist auch immer erheiternd, wenn in der Literatur der Autor etwa sechs Seiten die die Richtige Rute und Schnur für eine bestimmte Angelart/Zielfisch beschreibt, und dann kommt beim Thema Rolle: "Every medium fixed spool reel will do.."
Auch in englischen Foren. Die Jungs singen Elegien auf ihre Ruten der letzten 40 Jahre, mit Stammbaum und anekdoten, und können sich aber nicht an ihre Statios erinnern, bzw. maximal den Firmennamen nennen. Vielleicht kommts vom Fischen mit offener Bremse und Fingerbremse bzw. Backwinding- die umgingen halt traditionell die ganze Bremsproblematik. Bei Kapselrollen sind aber wieder wählerisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Siehste.
Genau sowas meine ich.|supergri#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Backwinding meint mit ausgeschalteter rücklaufsperre quasi ohne Bremse zu drillen, right?
Hab das mal live an einer Bolo mit nem 20 Pfund Karpfen gesehen. War ziemlich verstörend für mich


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Backwinding muss man gelernt haben,  sonst geht das derbe in die Buxe. Aber beim Coarse Fishing zählt eben  die Rute einfach unsagbar mehr. Da tut es wirklich jede nicht zu kleine Rolle.

Eine ordentliche Schmierung ist keine Frage und schnell ergänzt. Und die Bremsen sind heute alle so gut, dass man damit drillen kann. Wir haben sie eh nicht bummzu und halten mit dem Finger dagegen, wenn es Not tut.

Die alten Mitchell 300, Quick 110 - 440,  die Ambidex u.s.w. tun es ja heute auch noch prima und deren Bremsen sind ja eher sehr "na ja...".

Leider sind die Klassiker alle ziemlich schwer und langsam übersetzt...!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Backwinding meint mitnausgeschalteter rücklaufsperre quasi ohne Bremse zu drillen, right?


Roight. Noch nie ausprobiert. Jedesmal wenn ich die Rücklaufsperre deaktiviere, gibt's fizz und Tränen, ähnlich wie bei ner Pin mit ausgeschalteter Klicker wenn kein Zug auf der Leine ist. Unsere modernen leichtgängigen Rollen backwinden halt gerne mal von alleine.
 Mit lockerer Bremse drillen und dann die Spule mit den Finger "bremsen" find ich hingegen praktikabel


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meist habe ich die Bremse so weit zu wie es die Schnur hergibt, allerdings habe ich bisher auch recht grob geangelt (wobei da glaube eine Entwicklung angestoßen wurde, hin zu feineren Leinen)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Backwinding hab ich noch nicht ernsthaft probiert. Natürlich aber schon ein paar Anschläge versemmelt, weil ich beim Ablegen der Rute versehentlich die Rücklaufsperre deaktiviert habe.

Beim Nahdistanzangeln mit den alten Schwingspitzruten ist der niedrige Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung (der alten Skakespeare- und Daiwa-Rollen) absolut okay für mich. 

Die Bremseinstellung bei den alten Rollen ist eher so „naja”, im Zweifel hab ich die Bremse lieber etwas zu niedrig eingestellt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Bremseinstellung bei den alten Rollen ist eher so „naja”, im Zweifel hab ich die Bremse lieber etwas zu niedrig eingestellt.



Spätestens wenn dir auf kurzen Bahnen ein ordentlicher Fisch einsteigt, geht die Bremse automatisch weicher. Der Druck der auf dem Blank und feinen Vorfächern entsteht ist auch Suizid, wenn man es "drauf anlegen" will. Das ganze Setup beginnt ja schon beim Haken, ist dieser recht lütt und kommt fein daher, zieht der Rest der Montage nach und am Ende muss man immer nachgeben, weil der Fisch sonst weg ist.

Ich habe die Bremse seit 3 Jahren ca. recht weich eingestellt und arbeite mit den Fingern an der Spule. Gibt mir Sicherheit und lässt mich ideal arbeiten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nun ja... fein fischen geht bei mir mittlerweile nicht mehr (nur) über  die Stärke der Schnur, sondern über die Präsentation. Man kann durchaus auch mit 25er sehr fein fischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nun ja... fein fischen geht bei mir mittlerweile nicht mehr (nur) über  die Stärke der Schnur, sondern über die Präsentation. Man kann durchaus auch mit 25er sehr fein fischen.



Du hast Biss -  bitte führ das weiter aus


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn dir auf kurzen Bahnen ein ordentlicher Fisch einsteigt, geht die Bremse automatisch weicher. Der Druck der auf dem Blank und feinen Vorfächern entsteht ist auch Suizid, wenn man es "drauf anlegen" will. Das ganze Setup beginnt ja schon beim Haken, ist dieser recht lütt und kommt fein daher, zieht der Rest der Montage nach und am Ende muss man immer nachgeben, weil der Fisch sonst weg ist.
> 
> Ich habe die Bremse seit 3 Jahren ca. recht weich eingestellt und arbeite mit den Fingern an der Spule. Gibt mir Sicherheit und lässt mich ideal arbeiten.



Ist ein schmaler Grat mit dem feinen Gerät. 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr häufig Karpfen an den alten, weichen Glasruten und wenn ich da etwas zu langsam war und/oder die Bremse doch etwas zu weich eingestellt war: die Burschen waren dann sofort im Unterwasserdschungel.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viel gibt es da nicht auszuführen. Einfach nicht mehr soooo dünne Schnüre benützen. Ich fische nicht auf sehr weite Distanzen, also sind mir auch besondere Wurfweiten zu Lasten der Stabilität egal. Die Fische selber juckt es nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ist ein schmaler Grat mit dem feinen Gerät.
> Ich hatte letztes Jahr häufig Karpfen an den alten, weichen Glasruten und wenn ich da etwas zu langsam war und/oder die Bremse doch etwas zu weich eingestellt war: die Burschen waren dann sofort im Unterwasserdschungel.



Ich drücke dann gern auf die Spule, aber bei sehr feinem Gerät und meiner Absicht auf handlanges Allerlei zu fischen oder auch mal bessere Weißfische, genügt es. Karpfen am leichten Geschirr ist wie der Zuchtbulle im Wohnzimmer. Da wäre ich mit meinem Picker auch machtlos, aber diese Probleme habe ich weniger, weil ich keine Karpfen fange. :m

Ich glaube da sind auch zwei Unterscheidungen zu treffen: Entweder du angelst gezielt auf etwas oder du nimmst alles an, was Flossen hat, dann rotiert das Setup auch wieder. Ich würde wohl auf 0,20mm Schnur gehen, wenn ich mit Karpfen zu rechnen hätte die bis 8kg gehen. Ansonsten geht es echt superleicht.

Wo fängt denn leicht Angeln an und wie definiert man schwer?!


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

25 erst war früher die dünste Schnur. Aber heute ist das ja schon ein ankertau!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> 25 erst war früher die dünste Schnur. Aber heute ist das ja schon ein ankertau!



In der Elbe vielleicht nicht, aber im Stillwasser dann schon. Die Schnüre sind aber um einiges besser geworden, würde ich behaupten.

Selbst meine 5000m Rolle aus dem Angebot von Balzer damals ist so gut, das ich sie ohne Unsicherheit überall einsetzen würde und auch kann.

Warum muss eine Schnur denn dicker sein, als notwendig?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich drücke dann gern auf die Spule, aber bei sehr feinem Gerät und meiner Absicht auf handlanges Allerlei zu fischen oder auch mal bessere Weißfische, genügt es. Karpfen am leichten Geschirr ist wie der Zuchtbulle im Wohnzimmer. Da wäre ich mit meinem Picker auch machtlos, aber diese Probleme habe ich weniger, weil ich keine Karpfen fange. :m
> 
> Ich glaube da sind auch zwei Unterscheidungen zu treffen: Entweder du angelst gezielt auf etwas oder du nimmst alles an, was Flossen hat, dann rotiert das Setup auch wieder. Ich würde wohl auf 0,20mm Schnur gehen, wenn ich mit Karpfen zu rechnen hätte die bis 8kg gehen. Ansonsten geht es echt superleicht.
> 
> Wo fängt denn leicht Angeln an und wie definiert man schwer?!



0,20er Schnur ist ja Standard an meinen leichten Rütchen. Ist aber eine altmodische Schnur, Tragkraft angegeben mit 4lbs/1,8kg (sicher etwas konservativ, die Angabe). Das ist schon die absolute Obergrenze für die weichen Ruten.
Deshalb würde eine altmodische Grundrute, die etwas mehr Rückgrat hat als die 3 ganz feinen Legerlites so gut in mein Besteck passen ;-)
An der geplanten Picker mit „modernen Ringen” würde ich durchaus auch eine moderne Schnur fischen, also bei gleicher angegebener Tragkraft ein deutlich dünnerer Durchmesser.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> 25 erst war früher die dünste Schnur. Aber heute ist das ja schon ein ankertau!



War das zu Zeiten in denen Kloketten Stahlvorfächer waren? 
Bei uns an den Tümpeln ist mit Karpfen bis 20 Pfund immer zu rechnen, dementsprechend gehe ich ungern unter 25er Hauptschnur und 18er Vorfach. Haken <14 benutze ich da auch eher nicht. 
Da ich bei meinen bisherigen Endgegnern eigentlich immer das Nachsehen hatte  (ich tippe auf zu blöd zum drillen) fische ich bislang im Fluss immer grober als wohl notwendig wäre. Dass ich an der Light feeder 0,18er drauf habe oder auf der Float an der Pin 0,20er ist für mich schon fast revolutionär


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> 0,20er Schnur ist ja Standard an meinen leichten Rütchen. Ist aber eine altmodische Schnur, Tragkraft angegeben mit 4lbs/1,8kg (sicher etwas konservativ, die Angabe). Das ist schon die absolute Obergrenze für die weichen Ruten.
> Deshalb würde eine altmodische Grundrute, die etwas mehr Rückgrat hat als die 3 ganz feinen Legerlites so gut in mein Besteck passen ;-)
> An der geplanten Picker mit „modernen Ringen” würde ich durchaus auch eine moderne Schnur fischen, also bei gleicher angegebener Tragkraft ein deutlich dünnerer Durchmesser.



Tragkraft ignoriere ich beinahe, der Durchmesser ist für mich eher wegen dem Abrieb wichtig. Ich versuche ja immer sehr nach Gefühl zu fischen. 

Mit 0,14mm Hauptschnur am Teich habe ich aber auch schon einen Fisch abgesetzt, aber nicht wegen leichtem Setup, sondern geschlossener Bremse. Hier liegt meiner Meinung nach die größte Fehlerquelle.

Heutigen Ruten, gerade meine Commercials, sind so weich, das sie Fehler verzeihen. Bei all meinen Setups sind es eher die Haken/Vorfächer die mir sogen machen. Ich passe den Haken ja der Ködergröße an und Aufbiegen oder gar das überrutschen der Schnur über den Schenkel sind immer eine Gefahr.

Ich sags dir nochmal Georg, hol dir die F1!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tragkraft ignoriere ich beinahe, der Durchmesser ist für mich eher wegen dem Abrieb wichtig. Ich versuche ja immer sehr nach Gefühl zu fischen.
> 
> Mit 0,14mm Hauptschnur am Teich habe ich aber auch schon einen Fisch abgesetzt, aber nicht wegen leichtem Setup, sondern geschlossener Bremse. Hier liegt meiner Meinung nach die größte Fehlerquelle.
> 
> Heutigen Ruten, gerade meine Commercials, sind so weich, das sie Fehler verzeihen. Bei all meinen Setups sind es eher die Haken/Vorfächer die mir sogen machen. Ich passe den Haken ja der Ködergröße an und Aufbiegen oder gar das überrutschen der Schnur über den Schenkel sind immer eine Gefahr.
> 
> Ich sags dir nochmal Georg, hol dir die F1!



Ja, ich nehm die 0,20er wegen der Abriebfestigkeit (wie gesagt, alte Ruten mit „Drahtringen”), sonst würde ich wohl eine dünnere Schnur von gleicher Tragkraft nehmen.
Die F1 ist aus dem Rennen. Hab lange hin- und herüberlegt, 2,70m sollen es sein und doch mehr Power als die F1. Hab jetzt die Wand XL im Auge, nachdem die Maver Reality ja gestern Abend weggekauft wurde ;-).
Von Cresta und Sensas gibts möglicherwiese auch interessante passende Ruten, bin noch am Draufrumdenken.

In Sachen Haken geh ich meistens auf Nummer sicher: hab typischerweise kleine, dickdrahtige Modelle im Einsatz. Beim Hängerlösen konnte ich letztes Jahr öfters die Kombination Schnur/Knoten/Haken testen und glaube, daß ich da ganz gut aufgestellt bin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, ich nehm die 0,20er wegen der Abriebfestigkeit (wie gesagt, alte Ruten mit „Drahtringen”), sonst würde ich wohl eine dünnere Schnur von gleicher Tragkraft nehmen.
> Die F1 ist aus dem Rennen. Hab lange hin- und herüberlegt, 2,70m sollen es sein und doch mehr Power als die F1. Hab jetzt die Wand XL im Auge, nachdem die Maver Reality ja gestern Abend weggekauft wurde ;-).
> Von Cresta und Sensas gibts möglicherwiese auch interessante passende Ruten, bin noch am Draufrumdenken.
> 
> In Sachen Haken geh ich meistens auf Nummer sicher: hab typischerweise kleine, dickdrahtige Modelle im Einsatz. Beim Hängerlösen konnte ich letztes Jahr öfters die Kombination Schnur/Knoten/Haken testen und glaube, daß ich da ganz gut aufgestellt bin.



Die XL fische ich auch.







Ist natürlich etwas härter, für den Sommer dann meine erste Wahl. Die 2,4m lange Variante dieser habe ich gestern bestellt gehabt, mit einer weiteren F1. Mit der F1 konnte ich aber im Hafen auch schon gute Brassen bis 60cm landen, keine Probleme, aber auch keine wirklichen Hindernisse.

Beim Hegefischen bin ich dann aber auf eine Nummer schwerer gewechselt, weil dir der Fisch sonst die Montagen der Nebenmänner einsammelt, da kannst du dann soviel Fangen wie du willst, danach bist du Mode. :q

Im Stillwasser auf kurzen Bahnen sind aber die Commercials für mich nicht mehr wegzudenken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die XL fische ich auch.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ist natürlich etwas härter, für den Sommer dann meine erste Wahl. Die 2,4m lange Variante dieser habe ich gestern bestellt gehabt, mit einer weiteren F1. Mit der F1 konnte ich aber im Hafen auch schon gute Brassen bis 60cm landen, keine Probleme, aber auch keine wirklichen Hindernisse.
> 
> Beim Hegefischen bin ich dann aber auf eine Nummer schwerer gewechselt, weil dir der Fisch sonst die Montagen der Nebenmänner einsammelt, da kannst du dann soviel Fangen wie du willst, danach bist du Mode. :q
> 
> Im Stillwasser auf kurzen Bahnen sind aber die Commercials für mich nicht mehr wegzudenken.



Hab mich gegen die F1 entschieden, weil ich ja überwiegend in hindernisreichen Gewässern angele. Da muß ich eben auch Druck aufbauen können, sonst ist ein besserer Fisch schnell im Schilf oder hinter einem umgestürzten Baum.
Und ein „Knüppel” ist die aktuelle Wand XL ja nun auch nicht, so zumindest meine Hoffnung ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab mich gegen die F1 entschieden, weil ich ja überwiegend in hindernisreichen Gewässern angele. Da muß ich eben auch Druck aufbauen können, sonst ist ein besserer Fisch schnell im Schilf oder hinter einem umgestürzten Baum.
> Und ein „Knüppel” ist die aktuelle Wand XL ja nun auch nicht, so zumindest meine Hoffnung ;-)



Quatsch, ist immernoch eine schöne weiche Rute für die Freunde des filigranen Fischens. Der Vorteil liegt auch in der breiten Nutzungsmöglichkeit. Einen Futtekorb von 20g bis 30g kann man werfen, die F1 macht das nicht mehr mit.

Die Wurfweite ist natürlich nicht enorm, weil weder Lang, noch vom Wurfgewicht höher belastbar, aber bei meinem Testfischen kam ich dennoch auf 40m, musste mich aber schon Strecken und gut durchladen.

Falsch machst du mit diesem Stock nichts, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich die 2,4m machen wird.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fürs „Weitwerfen” hab ich andere Ruten, mache sowas ja auch nur selten.
Im Prinzip suche ich ne handlichere Ergänzung für eine 3,60m Ultra-Light-Feeder. Da sollte die Wand XL gut passen. Die Länge ist wohl immer ein Kompromiß, 9ft passen hoffentlich ganz gut zu meinen Gewässern.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Denke schon dass 9ft ausreichend sind. Die Fulda ist hier maximal 50m breit bspw., da würde das für reine Grundangelei dicke reichen. Die Specialist habe ich in 11ft genommen weil ich eben unter anderem auch trotten möchte und somit einen Kompromiss suche. Grundsätzlich würde ich mir für hier keine Grundrute über 10ft holen weil einfach nicht notwendig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Fürs „Weitwerfen” hab ich andere Ruten, mache sowas ja auch nur selten.
> Im Prinzip suche ich ne handlichere Ergänzung für eine 3,60m Ultra-Light-Feeder. Da sollte die Wand XL gut passen. Die Länge ist wohl immer ein Kompromiß, 9ft passen hoffentlich ganz gut zu meinen Gewässern.



Unsere Gewässer sind ja an sich sehr ähnlich, ich hatte mit der F1 keine wirklichen Probleme, nur am kleinen Fluss, wenn man mal 50cm vom Ufer weg sitzen muss, haben mir 30cm bis 50cm gefehlt. Das gleicht die 2,7m Variante ganz gut aus.

Ich sachs dir, du wirst deine Freude dran haben. Kombiniert mit einem Window Feeder auch ne super Angelei. Oder Klassisch mit Brot und Pickerrig. Dafür sind die Ruten aller erste Sahne!

Scheiß Wetter, ich will auch wieder los, aber hier frieren ja sogar die Flüsse teils ein.........


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> .....Dank geomas liebäugle ich ja damit, btw sehr zur Freude von Frau Topf, Flohmärkte zu rocken um Shakespeare Ambidex zu schießen... dabei hasse ich Flohmärkte.......



Falls der Herr Kochtopf mit Frau Topf, oder andere hier mitlesende, auf den Flohmärkten auf der Jagt nach Shakespeare Ambidex Rollen zufällig auf eine Lusor Contact 400 treffen sollte und diese funktionsfähig nicht mehr als 50,-€ kosten sollte, kaufen. Ich nehme die auf jeden Fall ab.

Damit ihr die Rollen erkennt, angehängte Bilder anschauen. Rollen sind "Made in France" und einfach "Affengeil". Die goldene Rolle ist die "Seniorin" und noch mit Gleitlager ausgestattet, die Schwarze verfügt über Kugellager. Die Rollen sind mit 0,16 Schnur bespult und verfügen über eine sagenhafte Bremse die man am Stellrädchen einstellen kann und mittels Schleifhebel im Drill forcieren lässt. 
Die Rollen verrichten zur Zeit ihren dienst an 2 Silstar Baron Graphite 3574-330 Ruten, 2 teilig, parabolisch bis in den Griff und mit einem max. Wg von 20g.
Habe im Keller noch eine Hardy Avon (Glasfaser) und 2 Hardy Swimmfeeder (ebenfalls Glasfaser), die wenn sie ausgeführt werden, auch nach einer Contact 400 schreien.
Es gibt die Rolle auch in rot, dass ist dann die High Speed Version, mit der die Italienische Mannschaft damals die Weltmeisterschaft gewonnen haben. Die Italiener fischten damals mit den bis Dato unbekannten Bolo-Ruten und besagten roten Contact 400 Rollen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ bin sprachlos. ähhmmm, ja, sehr sexy, die Französinnen...

Echte Schätzchen, hab ich noch nie gesehen, danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich sie finde könnte es sein dass ich sie behalte 
Woran erkennt man eigentlich Rollen die an und für sich noch gut in Schuss sind und nur etwas Liebe und Fett brauchen? Was sind angemessene Preise? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie finde könnte es sein dass ich sie behalte
> Woran erkennt man eigentlich Rollen die an und für sich noch gut in Schuss sind und nur etwas Liebe und Fett brauchen? Was sind angemessene Preise? Fragen über Fragen



Einer meiner Bekannten ist Sammler, hat über 800 Rollen und gleiche Anzahl an Ruten. Wenn du ihm ein Stück zeigst, wird er dir sagen " Nichts mehr Wert, ich geb dir 20 Euro". Multipliziere das x10 und du kommst auf den ungefähren Wert.

Davon ab, ich hatte mir die Sammlung angesehen, viel Spaß beim studieren, die Fragen werden nur mehr......


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Damit ihr die Rollen erkennt, angehängte Bilder anschauen. Rollen sind "Made in France" und einfach "Affengeil".


 
 ...|bigeyes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaP1tPxyTis


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie finde könnte es sein dass ich sie behalte
> Woran erkennt man eigentlich Rollen die an und für sich noch gut in Schuss sind und nur etwas Liebe und Fett brauchen? Was sind angemessene Preise? Fragen über Fragen



Das schöne an diesen Rollen ist, wenn man die Kurbeln kann, funktionieren die auch. 
 Die Mechanik ist so simpel, die bekommt man nur mit dem Hammer kaputt. Habe vor allem wohl den größten Ersatzteilbestand für diese Rollen in Deutschland. |bigeyes  :k

 Die Spule und der Schnuraustritt hat eine Durchmesser von 5,5 cm, wodurch die Kringelneigung der Schnur sehr gering ist, durch rückwärtskurbeln bis die Kurbel nach unten zeigt (parallel zur Rute) wird der Schnurfangstift zurückgezogen und die Schnur freigegeben. Zum Auswerfen einfach den Zeigefinger oben auf die Spule legen, zurückkurbeln und schon liegt die Schnur am Zeigefinger, geht in stockdunkler Nacht mit geschlossene Augen. :k


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gekapselte Rollen haben aber auch unschätzbare Vorteile beim Angeln im Unterholz. Da wäre die Kombi mit entsprechenden Inline Ruten perfekt. Leider ist da nichts (mehr) zu haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQa-b0a6glA

Den Herrn mag ich.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Gekapselte Rollen haben aber auch unschätzbare Vorteile beim Angeln im Unterholz. Da wäre die Kombi mit entsprechenden Inline Ruten perfekt. Leider ist da nichts (mehr) zu haben.



Das wäre extrem sexy - eine schöne leichte Inlinerute (1,25 - 1,75lbs) mit einer kleinen Kapselrolle in 9-10ft Länge zum wandern und stalken... also ich würde mir so ne Combo kaufen. Kann ein findiger Rutenbauer sowas nicht in Kleinserie für uns anfertigen?
Man könnte die Rute "Ükel I" nennen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre extrem sexy - eine schöne leichte Inlinerute (1,25 - 1,75lbs) mit einer kleinen Kapselrolle in 9-10ft Länge zum wandern und stalken... also ich würde mir so ne Combo kaufen. Kann ein findiger Rutenbauer sowas nicht in Kleinserie für uns anfertigen?
> Man könnte die Rute "Ükel I" nennen



Ich glaube das leichteste was ich bisher gesehen habe war eine 2,5 Lb karpfenrute. Aber auch nur in 12' 
Wenn die ükel I produziert wird nehme ich ein Pärchen 

Habe heute wieder gesündigt und mir 2 neue Reisekarpfenruten gekauft


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich glaube das leichteste was ich bisher gesehen habe war eine 2,5 Lb karpfenrute. Aber auch nur in 12'
> Wenn die ükel I produziert wird nehme ich ein Pärchen
> 
> Habe heute wieder gesündigt und mir 2 neue Reisekarpfenruten gekauft



Dann wirds aber nen Picker. Das Land braucht Piiiiiiiiiiiicker!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber nen Picker. Das Land braucht Piiiiiiiiiiiicker!



Pick dich selbst!

Zitterspitze und inline vertragen sich nicht (aber man könnte nen Gewindeendring für Georg draufpacken oder?)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pick dich selbst!
> 
> Zitterspitze und inline vertragen sich nicht (aber man könnte nen Gewindeendring für Georg draufpacken oder?)



Darüber lässt sich reden, Dann würde ich diese angelei ebenfalls mal ausprobieren


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kennst du einen Blank? An den  Bauer sollte es  nicht mangeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Herrlich-James Robbins...und natürlich [emoji240] Monty  [emoji106]

Gehören eindeutig zu meinen Lieblingsvideos. 

Super sympathisch , tolle Bilder,
stimmungsvolle Musikuntermalung...

Die nette Marotte mit seiner "ollen" grauen Feederbox, hat mittlerweile auch schon fast Kultcharakter.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Kennst du einen Blank? An den  Bauer sollte es  nicht mangeln.



Wenn ich wüsste dass das einem extra blank benötigt würde ich es nicht einbringen 
Aber man findet doch sicher eine Fa. Die sowas anfertigt... ist dann nur nicht mehr preiswert...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn die Aktion passt,eine Spinnrute von der Stange evtl. Griff- und Ringtechnisch modifizieren?

Daiwa hat bei der Team Daiwa Linear Interline z. B. ein 3m Modell, 20-50g


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von Daiwa/Cormoran gabs vor knapp 20 Jahren eine sehr weite Range an Inlineblanks - leider ist da nix mehr zu kriegen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn die Aktion passt,eine Spinnrute von der Stange evtl. Griff- und Ringtechnisch modifizieren?
> 
> Daiwa hat bei der Team Daiwa Linear Interline z. B. ein 3m Modell, 20-50g



Hatte auch eine Daiwa Interline gefunden allerdings mit 20-50lbs glaube ich
*ed*
Gefunden. Schätze mal als Spinnrute für unsere Zwecke zu Steif aber auf jeden Fall ein Anfang :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-team-daiwa-linear-interline


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pick dich selbst!
> 
> Zitterspitze und inline vertragen sich nicht (aber man könnte nen Gewindeendring für Georg draufpacken oder?)



Das Imperium pickert zurück!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab mal interessehalber RST Fishing angeschrieben-  das sind mit die letzten Rutenbauer Deutschlands die eigene Blanks anfertigen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab mal interessehalber RST Fishing angeschrieben-  das sind mit die letzten Rutenbauer Deutschlands die eigene Blanks anfertigen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden



Rantastic Fishing? Sachen gibts! :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQa-b0a6glA
> 
> Den Herrn mag ich.



Der ist jetzt übrigens bei (oder Chef von) Cadence Fishing UK. Vertrieb von Ruten und Rollen ausschließlich direkt übers www.
Die haben auch ne schöne lange Picker oder kurze Light-Feeder im Programm, die CR10 10ft Wand #1 .
Shakespeare scheint sich ja aus dem Matchangel-Bereich praktisch verabschiedet zu haben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pick dich selbst!
> 
> Zitterspitze und inline vertragen sich nicht (aber man könnte nen Gewindeendring für Georg draufpacken oder?)



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber Inline-Swingtips (also nur die Spitzen mit Schnurinnenführung) gab es wohl schon mal.

Klingt auch praktisch, ab und zu hat man doch mal Tüddel zwischen Rutenspitze und Swingtip (die Schnur legt sich gerne mal über das Gummi).
Vielleicht ein Selbstbauprojekt, falls Väterchen Frost uns weiterhin fest im Griff haben sollte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Der ist jetzt übrigens bei (oder Chef von) Cadence Fishing UK. Vertrieb von Ruten und Rollen ausschließlich direkt übers www.
> Die haben auch ne schöne lange Picker oder kurze Light-Feeder im Programm, die CR10 10ft Wand #1 .
> Shakespeare scheint sich ja aus dem Matchangel-Bereich praktisch verabschiedet zu haben.



Er hat sich auch von Shakespeare verabschiedet, erwähnte er in einem seiner Videos. Ich mag den Typen von der Art her, er wirkt einfach natürlich und mir sympathisch.

Schade drum, mir sind die meisten Angler der Szene einfach zu "künstlich" und überheblich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er hat sich auch von Shakespeare verabschiedet, erwähnte er in einem seiner Videos. Ich mag den Typen von der Art her, er wirkt einfach natürlich und mir sympathisch.
> 
> Schade drum, mir sind die meisten Angler der Szene einfach zu "künstlich" und überheblich.



Ich find ihn auch sehr sympathisch. Hier https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRrZFboem2mF5PHjOtpp_ow/featured?disable_polymer=1 gibts normalerweise jeden Freitag-Abend ein neues Video.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich find ihn auch sehr sympathisch. Hier https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRrZFboem2mF5PHjOtpp_ow/featured?disable_polymer=1 gibts normalerweise jeden Freitag-Abend ein neues Video.



Supi, dann bleibt er ja erhalten. Ich hatte eben ein Video gesehen, als er eine neue Rute vorstellte und ein anderer Angler am See war, mit sehr altem Shakespeare-Tackle. Er geht hin, redet mit ihm und schenkt ihm die neue Rute.

Sowas siehst du heute nirgends mehr, zumindest nicht so authentisch. Der Typ löst meine anderen Favorites so langsam ab.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Supi, dann bleibt er ja erhalten. Ich hatte eben ein Video gesehen, als er eine neue Rute vorstellte und ein anderer Angler am See war, mit sehr altem Shakespeare-Tackle. Er geht hin, redet mit ihm und schenkt ihm die neue Rute.
> 
> Sowas siehst du heute nirgends mehr, zumindest nicht so authentisch. Der Typ löst meine anderen Favorites so langsam ab.



Ja, der Teich im Vergnügungspark, kenn ich. Die „spannendsten” Filmchen sind in meinen Augen die, in denen er ohne großes Gepäck Flüsse „ab-trottet” oder „ab-ledgert”.
Sitzkiepe und großes Besteck ist ja nicht so meins ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen Jungs,
ich muss hier mal ein großes Lob für den Kollegen "Zanderpit" aus Süddeutschland zu Gehör bringen.
Hinter dem Namen, unter dem er auch in einem anderen friedfischlastigen, klassisch orientiertem
Forum unterwegs ist, verbirgt sich Peter Taudor, der altes Angelgerät sammelt und vor allem -in
Deutschland einmalig- Centrepins baut. Hier seine Website: http://claudio060.wixsite.com/zanderpit
Der baut die Dinger buchstäblich vom Rohmetall bis zur fertigen Pin in Handarbeit! Gibt auch
nen Film von Kalweit, wo er eins der Schmuckstücke vorführt.
Nachdem Sir Kochtopf wegen einem fehlenden Pingriff (siehe oben) Kontakt zu ihm aufgenommen hat,
hab ich mich auch mal getraut, den Meister anzuschreiben, da an meiner geliebten Heritage schon 
vor Jahren ein Griff abgebrochen war, den ich zwar durch ein orkiges Bleikontergewicht ersetzt hatte,
aber den Versandweg und die langen Reparaturzeiten nach young & sons in England scheute.
Nach kurzem Mailkontakt und Telefonat hab ich ihm dann die Rolle zur Reparatur eingeschickt. Er hat
das Fragment aus dem Gewinde entfernt, den zerbrochenen Griffstift vermessen, aus Messing neu von Hand gedreht und eingesetzt,
und genau eine Woche nachdem ich sie abgeschickt hatte, gestern, hielt ich meine geliebte Liebblingsrolle wie neu in Händen.
Das hat er für Porto- und Materialkosten gemacht, sozusagen aus Freundlichkeit und anglerischer Kollegialität.
Oma Minimax sagte dazu: "*Das es sowas heutzutage noch gibt!*" Da ist es also das mindeste was ich tun kann hier das mal gebührend zu erwähnen,
und auf Meister Zanderpits Seite zu verweisen, unbedingt mal reinschnuppern. Also Hut ab!
Herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Hab auch schon viel Positives über Zanderpit gehört/gelesen.
Schön, daß Eure Rollen wieder rollen wie sie rollen sollen ;-)

Und eher generell bin ich auch immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele „Tüftler” es unter den Anglern gibt, bei denen die Freude am Angeln und am Erfinden/demBau/der Reparatur von Angelgerät so perfekt harmonieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, der Teich im Vergnügungspark, kenn ich. Die „spannendsten” Filmchen sind in meinen Augen die, in denen er ohne großes Gepäck Flüsse „ab-trottet” oder „ab-ledgert”.
> Sitzkiepe und großes Besteck ist ja nicht so meins ;-)



Kiepe ist aber geil. Wollte ich auch nie wahrhaben, nun habe ich ja selbst eine und das Angeln ist quasi das Gleiche, aber der Komfort ist schon ein anderer Gradmesser. Ist aber auch ne Frage der Anwendung, wenn ich den Fluss entlanglaufen will, reicht wohl ein Eimer den ich Umdrehen kann. Der Typ ist aber Bombe.

Mein Paket von HJG Drescher ist angekommen, tatsächlich wiegt es über 25 Kilogramm, die Jungs meinen es ernst. :c:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Hab auch schon viel Positives über Zanderpit gehört/gelesen.
> Schön, daß Eure Rollen wieder rollen wie sie rollen sollen ;-)
> 
> Und eher generell bin ich auch immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele „Tüftler” es unter den Anglern gibt, bei denen die Freude am Angeln und am Erfinden/demBau/der Reparatur von Angelgerät so perfekt harmonieren.


"Mein" Röllchen ist leider noch nicht da, ich denke Count Minimaxens Problematik war einfach spannender als ein schnöder Pinöckel als Griff. Ich werde die Tage mal vorsichtig nachfragen.
Wenn ich sowas wie den Kollegen Zanderpit sehe bin ich traurig nur SoFa gelernt zu haben - wenn man was richtiges kann ist das schon schön


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Neue Schnur aufziehen, wenn man grad mal die Hälfte sieht ist echt ungeil. Ob es wohl eine tiefere Bedeutung hat, dass gleichzeitig die Blinden-Buttons mit der Post ankamen!? |uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Neue Schnur aufziehen, wenn man grad mal die Hälfte sieht ist echt ungeil. Ob es wohl eine tiefere Bedeutung hat, dass gleichzeitig die Blinden-Buttons mit der Post ankamen!? |uhoh:



#t|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Kannst du denn überhaupt noch Posenangeln oder nur noch mit Hechtproppen?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es wird gaaanz langsam etwas besser. Aber recht viel filigraner als derbes Karpfenfischen unter "Aufsicht" ist noch nicht drin. Muss halt noch abwarten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Außerdem lass ich jetzt erst mal in aller Ruhe den Winter Winter sein. |wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Es wird gaaanz langsam etwas besser. Aber recht viel filigraner als derbes Karpfenfischen unter "Aufsicht" ist noch nicht drin. Muss halt noch abwarten.



In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Genese erst, bevor du wieder ans Tagwerk gehst. Außerdem kannst du jetzt dich ganz auf die Specimen konzentrieren. 

Und gleich noch etwas für dich, ich habe dein Werk auf meiner Homepage integriert, und ein Bild schnell gebastelt. Nun stellt sich noch eine Frage, gibt es den Flussangler.com noch?! 

Ich habe für die Page erstmal für den User als Bild realisiert zur Navigation:


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Andal ,

Schön dass du schon weiter in so gutem Zustand bist, dass du ans angeln denken kannst. Du hattest einen Schlaganfall?
Was ist denn genau kaputt gegangen? Haben sie noch eine Lysebehandlung gemacht?
Sei schön vorsichtig, die Anfälle haben eine Tendenz nacheinander zu kommen und ab dem zweiten wird es richtig kompliziert!
Alles Gute auf jeden Fall aus Magdeburg!


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Außerdem lass ich jetzt erst mal in aller Ruhe den Winter Winter sein. |wavey:



guter plan!

moinsen Andal, schön dich zu lesen.
gute genesung weiterhin!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich springe gerade im Dreieck Jungs. Paket bekommen, die Freigabe die Friedfischhomepage 2.0 heute im AB vorstellen zu dürfen, abgesegnet durch die Administration, das Fertigstellen meines Projekts zu 99%, der Einbau Andals Werks. Wat ein guter Tag, welch Meilenstein!






Und die Boys haben nicht übertrieben, ich lasse den Firmennamen wegen Werbung mal weg, aber man sieht, sie meinen es ernst. 30 Kilo an Material für feuchte Augen. Ich spring im Kreis. :vik::vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klasse chris :m
Da lohnt sich das pausenlose arbeiten unter Ausschluss sozialer Kontakte und Entlohnung! Freu mich für dich und bin gespannt auf deine Vorstellung


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klasse chris :m
> Da lohnt sich das pausenlose arbeiten unter Ausschluss sozialer Kontakte und Entlohnung! Freu mich für dich und bin gespannt auf deine Vorstellung



Ein wunder Arsch, Körpergeruch einer Brasse, zwischenzeitliche Gedanken ans Aufgeben, verkürzte Muskeln. Aber ist auch Latte, fürs Angeln und mein Hobby ist es das Wert.

Mit den sozialen Kontakten ist es aber nicht so wild, ich bin eh Einzelgänger. :q:q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da scheint es ja heute richtig prächtig zu laufen. 

Freut mich vor allem, dass meine Fibel wieder ein Obdach hat, nach dem es ja die Flussangler nicht mehr gibt.

Der Schlag hat mich ja nicht einfach so auf freier Wildbahn getroffen. Ich spürte, dass mit meiner Pumpe etwas nicht mehr stimmt und ging ins Krankenhaus. 

Das war dann mein dritter Infarkt. Und während sie mir die 5 alten gegen neue Stents ausgewechselt haben, traf mich so der eine, oder andere Schlag. 

Bis auf die Blicklähmung habe ich alles gut überstanden, bin jetzt auch Nichtraucher und wieder ein paar Kilo leichter. So rasch gebe ich nicht auf!

Das ich mal nicht ans Angeln denken werde ... so  weit wirds nie kommen!!! :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Da scheint es ja heute richtig prächtig zu laufen.
> 
> Freut mich vor allem, dass meine Fibel wieder ein Obdach hat, nach dem es ja die Flussangler nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Der Schlag hat mich ja nicht einfach so auf freier Wildbahn getroffen. Ich spürte, dass mit meiner Pumpe etwas nicht mehr stimmt und ging ins Krankenhaus.
> 
> Das war dann mein dritter Infarkt. Und während sie mir die 5 alten gegen neue Stents ausgewechselt haben, traf mich so der eine, oder andere Schlag.
> 
> Bis auf die Blicklähmung habe ich alles gut überstanden, bin jetzt auch Nichtraucher und wieder ein paar Kilo leichter. So rasch gebe ich nicht auf!
> 
> Das ich mal nicht ans Angeln denken werde ... so  weit wirds nie kommen!!! :vik:



Du kannst auch schreiben. #4

Scherz beiseite, mir ist es ja auch wichtig, anglerische Werte und Tradition auf der Page zu bündeln. Ich würde kein Schriftstück bekommen, wo der Autor nicht sofort einen Rattenschwanz an Verpflichtungen und Werbeelementen fordern würde. Ich kann euch da ein Lied singen, denn von nunmehr 15 Anfragen hat es nur einer geschafft auch meine Kriterien zu erfüllen.

Die kapitalistische Welt da draußen ist schon komisch, zu mindest aber hat mein neuer Partner und Andal dem auch etwas entgegen gesetzt. Umso wichtiger, am Ball zu bleiben, mit einem dicken Stinkefinger gegen diese dunklen Nachtgassenwerbeuserausbeutungsdonkteure.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ganz meine Philosophie - Angeln ist ein "kulturelles Erbe". Damit und in dieser Szene, mag ich so keine windigen Geschäfte  machen. Schon alleine aus reiner Bosheit gegenüber denen, die meinen, sie müssten alles versilbern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz meine Philosophie - Angeln ist ein "kulturelles Erbe". Damit und in dieser Szene mag ich damot keine windigen Geschäfte  machen. Schon alleine aus reiner Bosheit gegenüber denen, die meinen, sie müssten alles versilbern.



Ich kann ja mal plaudern, auf was für Ideen die Herrschaften so kommen:

- du machst Werbung für uns, dafür bekommst du 5% Rabatt
- wir schicken dir eine Ausrüstung, die du Zinsfrei bezahlen kannst
- Berichte über unsere Produkte müssen sehr positiv sein, großer Fisch ist Pflicht
- Auf jeder Seite deiner Page einen Banner
- Wir zahlen dir kein Geld/geben keine Produkte, sieh es aber als Einstieg an
- Pro Woche 2 Berichte, Googleoptimiert mit 5 Links im Text
- Passwort der Homepage und Zugang ( da fielen mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf)

Tatsächlich war jetziger Partner der Einzige, der mir freie Hand gewährt, keine Forderungen stellt und Ehrlichkeit will. Ich muss keine Berichte schreiben oder Werbung schalten. Alles was ich tue, kommt nur aus meiner Initiative. 

Ich weiß nicht, warum viele mittlere Unternehmen und ein Teil der Branche so dermaßen seltsam ist, aber augenscheinlich wissen viele nicht zu würdigen, welche Arbeit im Verbund mit solchen "Internetseiten" überhaupt zusammen kommt. Schlimmer wirds dann, wenn dir im ersten Satz beim Telefonieren gesagt wird, wie du deine Seite umbauen sollst, weil es ja für den eigenen Shop besser wäre.

Und ich habe auch einen Verdacht, warum das so ist. Die Inflation der Teamanglerh**en im Verbund mit viel Arbeit zum Nulltarif, weil man sich einen Sticker von Händler XYZ auf die Stirn kleben kann, hat eine Szene und ein Gedankengut etabliert, das Absolut nicht mehr tragbar ist.

Ganz zu schweigen von der Außendarstellung, mit dem Gerödel für eine Anglerkompanie aufzufahren und natürlich an 99% aller anderen Angler vorbei zu werben. Ich bin gespannt was die nächsten Jahre noch so kommt. Zumindest aber bin ich im Bereich Futtermittel in guten Händen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und "Nein!" sagen kann so schön sein. Mach weiter so!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Glückwunsch zum dicken Paket und der sich anbahnenden guten Zusammenarbeit mit der Futtermühle des Weltmeisters (pickert der auch oder kann der nur „heavy”? ;-)) !


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Ükels,
Meister Taudor hat geliefert, ich könnte ad hoc nicht sagen welcher Griff erneuert wurde. Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

An alle frohen Paketerhalter- Alles Gute und sozusagen Glückwünsche an Euch! Bleibt noch anzufügen das der Pstbote auch mir heute wieder Feinifeini gebracht hat. Kleines Kollektives Schlechtwetterweihnachten scheints. Schätze, das läuft auf ein UnboxingWeekend hinaus.

 Ich will garnicht wissen, wieviele Tonnen Weihrauch die geldscheffelnde Geräteindustrie als Dankesopfer den Wettergötter entäußert...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute kam deine ultrageheimplanbarbenrute für alles außer barben an?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heute kam deine ultrageheimplanbarbenrute für alles außer barben an?



Psssst! Wurde nicht kürzlich von Freund Minimax die Nash BP-4 wegen fehlenden Freilaufs aus dem Rennen geworfen?
Barbenrute, Freilaufrolle ----> wo wird das wohl hinführen???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Glückwunsch zum dicken Paket und der sich anbahnenden guten Zusammenarbeit mit der Futtermühle des Weltmeisters (pickert der auch oder kann der nur „heavy”? ;-)) !



Der Totti, also Küsters ist nur einer der Akteure, der Chef ist Jochen Drescher, deutscher Meister an der Handstange. Das Pickern mach ich mit deren Produkte schmackhaft, zumindest meine Idee. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, das ich etwas überfordert bin, weil ich mit solchen Dingen nicht gearbeitet habe. Da ist einiges ultra Spannendes bei.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Psssst! Wurde nicht kürzlich von Freund Minimax die Nash BP-4 wegen fehlenden Freilaufs aus dem Rennen geworfen?
> Barbenrute, Freilaufrolle ----> wo wird das wohl hinführen???



Hat er nicht mal die Barbenlosigkeit seiner Region beweint oder rüstet er sich für einen Einfall ins Mittelgebirge?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat er nicht mal die Barbenlosigkeit seiner Region beweint oder rüstet er sich für einen Einfall ins Mittelgebirge?



Für die schlanken Bartelträgerinnen wäre ein Trip in Richtung Neiße denkbar. Ansonsten gibt es ja auch Bartelträger der fülligen Sorte, vielleicht soll es denen an die großen Schuppen gehen ;-)
Gibt ja moderne Barbenrute mit erheblich mehr Rückgrat als die Karpfenruten zu „Clarissas” Zeiten aufwiesen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Totti, also Küsters ist nur einer der Akteure, der Chef ist Jochen Drescher, deutscher Meister an der Handstange. Das Pickern mach ich mit deren Produkte schmackhaft, zumindest meine Idee.
> 
> Ich muss aber auch sagen, das ich etwas überfordert bin, weil ich mit solchen Dingen nicht gearbeitet habe. Da ist einiges ultra Spannendes bei.



"ultra spannend” wird hoffentlich auch das Friedfisch-Frühjahr. 

Die Wetterprognosen sehen leider nicht nach Lenz aus: weit und breit sind keine Temperaturen im zweistelligen Plus-Bereich zu entdecken.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> "ultra spannend” wird hoffentlich auch das Friedfisch-Frühjahr.
> 
> Die Wetterprognosen sehen leider nicht nach Lenz aus: weit und breit sind keine Temperaturen im zweistelligen Plus-Bereich zu entdecken.



Vielleicht nicht zweistellig aber immerhin mittig einstellig ohne Minusgrade nachts. Ist ein Anfang


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gentlemen,
die fragliche Rute ist ne 1,75er Fox Royale Barbel Specialist in den hier ja schon als Optimum ermittelten 11fuß. Die Länge ist bei 1,75 ja eher selten, und 12fuß ist mir transportmäßig einfach zu sperrig. Fairer Preis ausserdem. Ich bin vom ersten Eindruck sehr sehr angetan, sie ist überhaupt nicht brettig wie von mir befürchtet. Ganz harmonisch mit sensibler Spitze und wunderbar schlanken Blank. Der unterschied zu meiner 11´ 1,25 Youngs Avon Quiver (deren Blank sogar etwas moppeliger ist) ist gar nicht so groß. Ich glaube, da hab ich keinen schlechten Griff getan. 
Außerdem ist der Name "Fox Royale" definitiv bondgirlmäßig (vgl. Pussy Galore). Das gab den Ausschlag.

Dazu hab ich dann aus Recherchefaulheit ne Eos 7000 Mitgeordert, und tja was soll ich sagen.. Also Dimensionen und Gewicht passen sehr gut, aber ansonsten echt keine Wunderrolle. Die Probleme der Eosreihe sind ja bekannt. Gut vergleichbar von Gewicht und Dimension ist die alte Longbow 40, die aber wesentlich vertrauenswürdiger daherkommt.
Aber was solls, größe passt, günstig, mit freilauf und schön schwarz und vor allem kein Lametta waren meine Vorgaben, das erfüllt die Mühle..

Hintergrund ist eine mehrtägige bewaffnete Erkundung in den südlichen Teil eines angrenzenden, kreuzförmigen Bundeslandes, die mein Angelkumpel und ich Ende des Monats durchführen wollen. Dort liegen in lieblicher Landschaft drei kleine/mittlere Flüsse, in denen Mr. Chub supreme reignt, und dem wir mit verschiedenen Methoden auf die Schuppen rücken wollen.Es wäre vermessen und hieße die Dame Glück herauszufordern, etwaige *Barben* direkt anzugehen und auch noch extra Spezialzeugs dafür zu kaufen. Meine Absichten und das neue Set zielen daher natürlich auf den *Pferdegründling*, dem schon Chris Yates -geheiligtwerdeseinname- und seine fidele Schar am Avon nachgestellt hat http://fallonsangler.net/horse-gudgeon/
Ich vermute, in den schnellfliessenden, Sauerstoffreichen Mittelgebirgsflüssen mit Kiesgrund unseres Zielgebietes dürfte es auch Vorkommen des Pferdegründlings geben..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Pferdegründling, danke, jetzt bin ich beruhigt ;-) 
Glückwunsch zur „Fox Royale”, sieht sehr schön dezent aus, die Rute (auch wenn ich persönlich das alte „Fox-Grün” mag).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieht nach einer sehr schönen Rute aus. Hab mir direkt mal paar Videos zur Aktion der Rute angeguckt. Wird bestimmt Spaß machen 

Meinst du die longbow xt hätte nicht dazu gepasst?  Ich finde sie steht der alten in nichts nach und sieht zudem deutlich moderner aus. Farblich würde es ebenfalls passen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Meinst du die longbow xt hätte nicht dazu gepasst? Ich finde sie steht der alten in nichts nach und sieht zudem deutlich moderner aus. Farblich würde es ebenfalls passen.



mit der xt fremdel ich etwas, da ich sie noch nie in Händen hielt, und noch wenig über sie gelesen habe. Zwar wurde schon im Forum geschrieben, dass sie innerlich sehr ähnlich ihrer bewährten und beliebten (und mir hier vorliegenden) Vorgängerin ist, aber andererseits sind die analogen Größenklassen jeweils deutlich leichter (Boris the Blade:"Schwär iiist gutt, schwär iiist chzuverläässig"), und man hätte bei ner Modernisierung wenigsten den fipsigen Zahnspangendrahtbügel verbessern sollen. Zudem kostet sie ne ganze Ecke weniger als die Vorgängerin.. Wenn ich die Eos als funktional unterlegen zur alten Longbow einschätze, dann wär ich mir bei der XT nicht so sicher- ist aber eher ein
Gefühl.
Die alte gibt wird übrigens noch in ansehnlichen Beständen in 40er und 60er größe angeboten.
Will die Eos nicht schlechtmachen, ich kann mich mit ihr arrangieren, und sie kriegt halt ne gute note für zurückhaltendes Design. Freilauf ist nicht so frei wie ich möchte, aber ich nutz den eher zum bequemen Beködern/Muntieren. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich sie durch mein etwas ehrgeizloses Angeln an ihre Grenzen führen werde. Plus, durch nen Fehler des Onlineshops krieg ich jetzt ne extraspule für lau.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich könnte dir meine xt zusenden damit du dir ein Bild davon machen kannst ohne dir gleich eine kaufen zu müssen. Klar sie ist nicht das alte Modell aber könnte selbst bis jetzt nichts bemängelt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir meine xt zusenden damit du dir ein Bild davon machen kannst ohne dir gleich eine kaufen zu müssen. Klar sie ist nicht das alte Modell aber könnte selbst bis jetzt nichts bemängelt.



Oh, das ist sehr freundlich, aber vielen Dank, ich bin ja zufriedenstellend versorgt.|wavey: Aber gut zu wissen, dass einer von uns firsthand Erfahrungen mit der XT hat. Generell hat ja Okuma einen guten Ruf, grade was preis/Leistung und Stabilität betrifft.

 Was ist denn eigentlich in der Wundertüte von Fantastics Partner drin gewesen?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das ist sehr freundlich, aber vielen Dank, ich bin ja zufriedenstellend versorgt.|wavey: Aber gut zu wissen, dass einer von uns firsthand Erfahrungen mit der XT hat. Generell hat ja Okuma einen guten Ruf, grade was preis/Leistung und Stabilität betrifft.
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich in der Wundertüte von Fantastics Partner drin gewesen?



Nicht dafür. Habe sie als sie auf den Markt kam direkt gekauft und mit ihnen das alte Modell ersetzt. Denn die Optik der alten gefiel mir garnicht. Preis Leistung stimmt oft bei Okuma, hoffe das bleibt so. 

Ich weiß das in der Wundertüte etwas ist was ich mal haben wollte, es bestellt habe, mir aber nicht geliefert wurde weil der Verkäufer es aus dem Programm genommen hatte und die Website nicht aktuell war. Umso mehr warte ich voller Vorfreude die Berichte ab um dann ggf erneut zu bestellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich find die eos ganz gut, mein Vater hat eine (ich glaube 4000er o.ä.), die läuft sehr leicht, wirkt wertig und der Freilauf ist für mich hinreichend fein (allerdings bin ich auch lidl freilaufrollen gewohnt)... vielleicht ist das ein älteres Modell oder ich hatte einfach noch keine anständige Freulaufrolle in der Hand


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Verrissen werden die Fox  eh bloss von denen, die einen kennen, dessen Schwager....


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Verrissen werden die Fox  eh bloss von denen, die einen kennen, dessen Schwager....



Leider. Oder weil jemand mal ein Problem damit hatte und in irgendeinem Forum davon berichtete. Dann ist das Produkt gleich schlecht. Wie viele damit keine Probleme haben und mit dem Produkt zufrieden sind juckt dann niemanden. Es meldet sich auch niemand mit positiven Feedbacks. Es wird erst geschrieben wenn jemand ein Problem hat


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also Jungs, ich wollt meine Eos -die ich ja noch nichtmal bespult habe- nicht verreissen, ich kann halt nur nicht vom Ersteindruck her in Begeisterungsstürme verfallen (ganz im ggs. zur süßen Rute). Ich bin sicher sie wird ihren Dienst tun, und fesch ist sie ja, gut ausgewogen auch.

Vielleicht sind die gemischten Kritiken zu den Eossen ja auch darauf zurückzuführen, dass sie -und das muss man einmal betonen- immer noch im günstigen Preissegment angesiedelt sind, und viele vielleicht irgendwelche Wunderdinge erwarten, mit ner US_Baitrunnermäßigen Erwartungshaltung drangehen?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lass dich nicht kopfdammisch machen. Du wirst sie fischen - und nur das zählt.

Genau deswegen habe ich mir (auch) die Nash BP4 bestellt, weil ich sie fischen werde!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Rolle wird genauso Fisch fangen wie andere auch. Denk nicht drüber nach und hab einfach Spaß mit deiner neuen Combo  

An deiner Theorie könnte was dran sein, klingt schlüssig.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jungens, ich hadere! Da Friedfischens op jück sind zermartere ich mir den Schädel, ob nicht 1,25lb doch reichen würden oder ob 1,5lbs letztlich die weisere Wahl wäre... Count Minimax hat mir da einen klein geschriebenen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt... was denkt ihr, was denkt der WaM?
Die Rute soll eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau vor allem im Fluss sein - Döbel, Rotaugen, evtlm mal ne Forelle, Barben, Barsche, Aal... und natürlich im Vereinsteich Satzkarpfen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Probiere dich einfach durch...

Die 1.25er Drennan Specialist ist gegen die 1.00er Fox Spec. ein Lämmerschwanz und musste deshalb gehen. Die 1.50er Ultimate Barbel deutlich kräftiger, als die 1.75er Drennan Carp Light.

Am liebsten fische ich die Zebco Rhino Spec. in 1.75 lbs.

Zwar wegen der Bauweise etwas schwerer, als  die anderen, dafür aber supersensibel und "unsquashable" belastbar!

Aber all  diese Ruten sind leider antiquarisch - nicht mehr im Handel.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

äussere mich gleich, grad raucherpause bei familienfilmevent. king Arthur. schöne forellenflüsse zu sehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den TC-Angaben traue ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr, oder würde von den Herstellerangaben nicht mehr die tatsächliche Verwendung abhängig machen. 

An Deiner Stelle würd ich bei der ursprünglichen Wahl bleiben. Evtl. später, falls Bedarf, noch eine feinere Feedertip dazukaufen, falls Du mit den mitgelieferten Spitzen das Gefühl hast, Bisse zu verpassen.

Die von Drennan empfohlenen Schnurstärken sind ja bei beiden Varianten identisch, die 1,5-Version kann etwas mehr Gewicht schmeißen und hat sicher generell etwas mehr Power. Könnte nützlich sein an Deiner Fulle.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> äussere mich gleich, grad raucherpause bei familienfilmevent. king Arthur. schöne forellenflüsse zu sehen.



Man hat ein Problem, wenn man Gewässer in Filmen unwillkürlich nach Hot Spots absucht, oder? Zumindest hätte ich dann eines...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Den TC-Angaben traue ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr, oder würde von den Herstellerangaben nicht mehr die tatsächliche Verwendung abhängig machen.
> 
> An Deiner Stelle würd ich bei der ursprünglichen Wahl bleiben. Evtl. später, falls Bedarf, noch eine feinere Feedertip dazukaufen, falls Du mit den mitgelieferten Spitzen das Gefühl hast, Bisse zu verpassen.
> 
> Die von Drennan empfohlenen Schnurstärken sind ja bei beiden Varianten identisch, die 1,5-Version kann etwas mehr Gewicht schmeißen und hat sicher generell etwas mehr Power. Könnte nützlich sein an Deiner Fulle.




Ich schließe mich Geo an, Du hast ja die klassischen 1,5 gewählt um methodisch breiter operieren zu können und weil Du in Deinen Mittelgebirgen eben auch mit sehr guten Döbeln sowie Pferdegründlingen rechnen kannst. Festblei ist damit in gewissem Masse auch möglich. 
Das finde ich übrigens auch schön, dass alle Drennan spitzen mit allen Ruten kompatibel sind.
 Daher würd ich nicht hadern, ich glaub dein Plan ist durchdacht und die 1,5er passt doch sehr gut daazu.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, ich war heute nochmal am Wasser um „Lage zu peilen” und auch ein paar Fotos zum lange versprochenen Bericht über meine Stativ-Rutenhalter-Lösung zu machen.

Meine Angelstelle, naja, seht selbst:





...wird noch etwas dauern, bis ich dort wieder die Schwingspitze schwingen kann.





Eis-Etagen: der Wasserstand steigt und fällt permanent, dadurch wird das Eis hoffentlich sowohl schneller aufgebrochen als auch zügiger weggeschwemmt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Immer ruhig & gelassen bleiben - es wird schon  wieder wärmer!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt zum Stativ-Rutenablage-Bericht:

Einige der möglichen Angelstellen in der Nachbarschaft (Stadt) sind uferseitig stark befestigt. Steinschüttungen, Beton, Mauern.
Hier einen normalen Rutenhalter in den Boden zu bekommen ist praktisch nicht möglich.
Die Ruten lege ich gerne relativ niedrig ab, weshalb die bekannten Billig-Stative (Dreibeine, die mit zwei „Auslegern” für bis zu 9 Ruten als „Igel”) unpassend sind.
Niedrige Angelstative gibt es kaum, aber FF (Danke an dieser Stelle) hat ein sehr günstiges Stativ/Dreibein von As_ari mit Gewindebohrung oben im Einsatz, das ganz sicher Einzug in mein Gerätearsenal finden wird.

Hier zu meiner Lösung: Foto- und Videostative gibt es wie Sand am Meer, leider passen die dort üblichen Gewinde von 1/4 Zoll und 3/8 Zoll nicht zu dem im Angelbereich üblichen Gewinde (3/8 Zoll, aber andere Steigung).
Ich hatte noch ein Bodenstativ herumzuliegen, das typischerweise für Foto- und Videoleuchten verwendet wird. Auch niedrig montierte „Hintertor-Kameras” beim Fußball hab ich schon auf diesen kleinen Klappstativen montiert gesehen.
Dieses Bodenstativ hat keine Gewinde (-zapfen), sondern eine Buchse zur Aufnahme des Zubehörs. 





Manfrotto 003 Bodenstativ Backlite Mini (Ausführung mit Buchse)
Das Teil ist knapp 33cm lang und läßt sich platzsparend zusammenklappen.





Die Buchse hat einen Innendurchmesser von etwa 16mm, ein „dicker” Bankstick paßt dort nicht rein. 
Deshalb habe ich provisorisch die „Innenstäbe” von kurzen Banksticks verwendet, die prima in die Buchse passen. 
Es ist natürlich auch möglich, einen ausgedienten Rutenhalter von knapp unter 16mm Gesamt-Durchmesser per Säge zu kürzen, um eine Höhenverstellung zu erhalten.
Die Buchse ist nicht sehr tief, deshalb sollte die Spitze eines Rutenhalters abgesägt werden, um sicheren Halt in der Buchse zu garantieren.





Das Bodenstativ mit dem „Innenstab” eines 20cm-Banksticks (No-Name-Produkt).





Und hier das Manfrotto 003 mit dem Innenstab eines Pelzer 50cm-Banksticks.

Natürlich lassen sich alle möglichen Banksticks und Rutenauflagen kombinieren, auch ein „Bait-Waiter” sollte das Stativ tragen, solange der Schwerpunkt nicht zu weit außermittig liegt.





Eine leichte Neigung des „Bodens” tut der Stabilität keinen Abbruch; zum Barben- oder Welsangeln würd ich aber generell nach einer stabileren Lösung greifen.
Auch auf „Gitterrost-Stegen” und anderen Stegen (Holzbohlen) könnte diese Lösung ganz gut einsetzbar sein.

Ach ja: das Manfrotto 003 Backlite Mini Bodenstativ (Achtung: es gibt einige Varianten mit Zapfen statt Buchse, sowie eine Version mit einem für Angelzwecke unbrauchbaren Teleskop-Stab inclusive) kostet neu ab etwa über 20 Euro.


----------



## Kauli11

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ geomas,

   Problem klasse gelöst. #6

   #h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ geomas,
> 
> Problem klasse gelöst. #6
> 
> #h



Danke, Kauli!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr cool! Gucke mal dass ich das nach baue - hab noch nen bankstick, von dem ich die Rändelschraube verloren habe, das würde ja wie Podex auf Schüssel passen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rutenablage Problemlösung Teil 2

Noch nicht in der Praxis erprobt, aber hier und da evtl. gut nutzbar ist eine weitere Lösung aus dem Lichttechnik-Bereich.

Ebenfalls vom italienischen Hersteller Manfrotto stammt die „Super Clamp”. Diese schwere und enorm stabile Klemme ist seit Jahrzehnten weltweit in Fotostudios, beim Fernsehen und im Kinobereich hinter den Kulissen im Einsatz um Lampen, Kameras, Hintergrundrollen und anderen Kram sicher zu befestigen.

Auch die Super-Clamp hat eine Buchse von etwa 16mm Innendurchmesser.





Manfrotto 035 Super Clamp mit „Innenstab” eines dicken Banksticks in der Buchse





Auch an Geländern... läßt sich die Klemme sicher befestigen





In die Klemme paßt auch der knapp 20cm lange Auslegerarm Manfrotto 042





...mit dem Auslegerarm (dieser wieder mit Buchse von 16mm Innendurchmesser) lassen sich Rutenhalter auch an senkrechten Rohren, Geländern befestigen. 
Bedarf dafür ist in der Praxis wohl eher selten, ich wollt die Möglichkeit nur nicht verschweigen ;-)

Die Klemme hab ich witterungsbedingt noch nicht in der Angelpraxis erprobt, auf Boots- oder Angelstegen sowie evtl. an Spundwänden kann ich mir die Nutzung aber gut vorstellen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gut gemacht und stabil sieht es auch aus :m
Die cygnet 20/20 Banksticks haben 16mm. Hatte mir letztes Jahr 2 Stangen gebastelt um mit 4 Cygnet Sticks ein Rod Pod selbst zu machen für die schlammige Erde vor der angelstelle.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli und Kochtopf: Danke. 

Ich werd mir wohl ein paar Billig-Banksticks besorgen und zur Säge greifen, damit ich eine kleine Auswahl an höhenverstellbaren „Rohren” habe.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit der Universalklemme find ich geil. #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke! Man kommt im Winter schon auf seltsame Ideen ;-)

Besonders wenn sich Angelstege dieser Art:





...unauslöschbar ins Gedächtnis gebrannt haben.





...da sah ich alt aus mit normalen Rutenhaltern.

Das ist übrigens eines der Gewässer, in denen alle Fische leichenblaß gefärbt sind. Die Barsche fast ohne Streifen, die Rotaugen fahl und fast grünbläulich schimmernd.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vermutlich hat es da auch einen sehr hellen Boden!?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat es da auch einen sehr hellen Boden!?



Ja, stimmt: heller Boden, sehr „grünes” Wasser. Außergewöhnlich blasse Fische kenne ich auch aus einem ähnlichen Gewässer, eine alte Sandkuhle, auch dort heller Boden und grünliches Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jo sowas gibt es hier uach in einem See.
Blasse, weißliche, fast glanzlose Plötzen und silbrige Schleien.:a|pfisch:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo sowas gibt es hier uach in einem See.
> Blasse, weißliche, fast glanzlose Plötzen und silbrige Schleien.:a|pfisch:



Ich freu mich ja über jeden Fisch am Band, aber die fahlen Plötzen sind echt nix fürs Auge.
Da lob ich mir die Fische aus „moorigen” Gewässern. Die Rotfedern sind „pures Gold” und auch die Plötz sind äußerst farbenfroh unterwegs.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das finde ich auch.#w:s:k


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ohne Witz, ich kann es kaum abwarten die Dumbells in 8mm einzusetzen und mir gefällt vor allem, das die Jungs ne richtig gute Idee hatten. Innerhalb einer Verpackung verschiedene Farben anzubieten, das ist verdammt geil. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo ich 10 Packungen mitnehmen musste, alles in einem. Super.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, ich kann es kaum abwarten die Dumbells in 8mm einzusetzen und mir gefällt vor allem, das die Jungs ne richtig gute Idee hatten. Innerhalb einer Verpackung verschiedene Farben anzubieten, das ist verdammt geil. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo ich 10 Packungen mitnehmen musste, alles in einem. Super.




Von jeder Farbe etwas in eine separate Dose und du hast auch von jeder Farbe alles dabei in nur einer Dose


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Benutze dumbells in dieser Größe auch sehr gerne. Von Drennan in allen Variationen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Von jeder Farbe etwas in eine separate Dose und du hast auch von jeder Farbe alles dabei in nur einer Dose



Soll ich dir was verraten, ich hab tatsächlich immer alle Murmeln mitgeschleppt und nicht alles in eine Box gehauen. Wie Knackenhohl ist das Eigentlich. 

Ich war aber auch nicht präzise genug, ich bekomme ja alle Farben in einer Dose, muss also nicht 10 verschiedene kaufen. Ist für den Händler zwar Doof, für den Kunden aber praktisch.

Ich muss dann gleich mal die anderen Murmeln sortieren. Ehrlich, soviel Betriebsblindheit gehört bestraft.......



Xianeli schrieb:


> Benutze dumbells in dieser Größe auch sehr gerne. Von Drennan in allen Variationen.



Mir ist ja an sich nur die Farbe wichtig, weil ich mit Fischmehlen arbeite oder Pellets, da kommt kein Geruch mehr durch. Ob nun Dumbell oder Boilie, ist mir nicht so wichtig. Die Wafter werden noch interessant. Bei kaltem Wetter und dergleichen sind 8mm aber ne richtig nette Größe, das Treibt mich am Meisten um, welche Fische wie darauf reagieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...und mir gefällt vor allem, das die Jungs ne richtig gute Idee hatten. Innerhalb einer Verpackung verschiedene Farben anzubieten



Keine Ahnung ob es ihre Idee war, gibts ja mindestes von Nash(und anderen?) schon länger.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es ihre Idee war, gibts ja mindestes von Nash(und anderen?) schon länger.|kopfkrat:m



Keine Ahnung, habe ich so nie gesehen und auch nicht auf dem Schirm, überall wo ich bestelle gabs immer einfarbige Muster. Ist für mich zumindest neu, obs ne Neuheit ist? Tendenz eher Nein, die Engländer haben ja alles mögliche im Sortiment. Ich habe aber bis eben auch immer alle Murmeln mitgeschleppt, anstatt sie in eine Dose zu feuern.

Lernste nie aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab ne dose Fluo pop ups von Nash in 10mm, ebenfalls bunt gemischt. Hält bei mor ewig, ich wusste bis eben nicht dass es auch anders geht ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Du könntest dir vier, fünf Packungen davon - also so viele wie eben Farben drin sind - kaufen und das wieder in Ordnung bringen/sortieren.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles in eine Dose, ne Portion goo drauf, Shake Shake Shake und fertig  

Einmal mit und einmal ohne goo. Die zwei Dosen kommen dann meist mit und das war's


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yo, ich rätsel auch gerade warum ich die Dinges nicht einfach in eine Dose gehauen habe. Irgendeinen Grund musste es gehabt haben, mir fällt aber kein einziger ein.

Irgendwo zwischen meinen Kram ist auch noch sowas wie Goo, ich muss das erstmal alles richtig analysieren. Da es heute Schichtkohl bei Oma gab war der Nachmittag ja recht träge.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da es heute *Schichtkohl *bei Oma gab war der Nachmittag ja recht träge.




Darmträgheit nach Schichtkohl kenn ick nicht. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Darmträgheit nach Schichtkohl kenn ick nicht. :m



Der Unteschied: Ich esse für Drei und mein Körper gibt keinen Ton von sich, das wird alles genauso umgesetzt. Wäre doch Verschwendung, wenn jetzt Lockstoffe hintenrum rauskommen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe es heute mal geschafft beide MF Körbe von Korum zu testen Mit den 3mm Halibut Pellets die ich meist benutzen möchte. 

Pellets wurden 3 Minuten mit Wasser bedeckt und durften  anschließend 30 Minuten ruhen. 

Nach ca 30 Sekunden lösen sich langsam die ersten Pellets ab und bilden langsam einen Teppich um den Korb. Alles so wie es sein soll. 

Beim Easy Feeder fallen kurz paar Pellets ab und das war es dann. Bei absolutem Stillwasser könnte das eher eine Art Futtertrog werden, aber bisschen Strömung wirds wohl immer geben. Zum Glück!!  Denn wenn man das Wasser ganz leicht in Bewegung setzt werden die Pellets schön "rausgespült". 

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Pellets geben schön Aroma ab, die Form für den MF funktioniert ebenfalls super und alles arbeitet wie es soll.

Dennoch überlege ich mir evtl einen Sack Coarse Pellets zu kaufen wegen des schnelleren auflösens


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Habe es heute mal geschafft beide MF Körbe von Korum zu testen Mit den 3mm Halibut Pellets die ich meist benutzen möchte.
> 
> Pellets wurden 3 Minuten mit Wasser bedeckt und durften  anschließend 30 Minuten ruhen.
> 
> Nach ca 30 Sekunden lösen sich langsam die ersten Pellets ab und bilden langsam einen Teppich um den Korb. Alles so wie es sein soll.
> 
> Beim Easy Feeder fallen kurz paar Pellets ab und das war es dann. Bei absolutem Stillwasser könnte das eher eine Art Futtertrog werden, aber bisschen Strömung wirds wohl immer geben. Zum Glück!!  Denn wenn man das Wasser ganz leicht in Bewegung setzt werden die Pellets schön "rausgespült".
> 
> Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Pellets geben schön Aroma ab, die Form für den MF funktioniert ebenfalls super und alles arbeitet wie es soll.
> 
> Dennoch überlege ich mir evtl einen Sack Coarse Pellets zu kaufen wegen des schnelleren auflösens



Alle Pellets von Coppens?
Da bin ich auch am Überlegen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die ich benutzt habe sind von coppens ja. Die coarse die ich kaufen möchte ebenfalls


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ okay, danke. Die Coppens-Produkte sind preislich ja recht attraktiv, verglichen mit den Pellets der britischen Anbieter.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Easy Feeder fallen kurz paar Pellets ab und das war es dann. Bei absolutem Stillwasser könnte das eher* eine Art Futtertrog werden, aber bisschen Strömung wirds wohl immer gebe*n. Zum Glück!!  Denn wenn man das Wasser ganz leicht in Bewegung setzt werden die Pellets schön "rausgespült"...



Das kann ich mir bei wenig Fischaktivität gut vorstellen. Erst wenn die Fische am Platz "action" machen wird mehr Futter freigegeben.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir bei wenig Fischaktivität gut vorstellen. Erst wenn die Fische am Platz "action" machen wird mehr Futter freigegeben.



Sehr gut möglich. Werde es auch mal probieren aber ganz darauf verlassen noch nicht  oder sie funktionieren mit Pellets vielleicht nicht so gut. Evtl mal mit normalem Futter ausprobieren


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ okay, danke. Die Coppens-Produkte sind preislich ja recht attraktiv, verglichen mit den Pellets der britischen Anbieter.



Was verlangen denn die Briten dafür?

Habe den 25kg Sack im Angebot für um die 30 Euro gekauft um mal ne Saison mein Glück darauf zu versuchen. Viel falsch kann man da denke nicht machen.

Die Coarse Pellets sollen sich noch schneller lösen und einen attraktiven Futterteppich  ergeben. Werde davon etwas bestellen und gucken ob es einen wirklichen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Steve Ringer hatte erst letzte Woche das Thema angeschnitten, aber eher im Vergleich zwischen Method Feeder und Hydro Feeder, also Rippe vs Vertiefung.

Seiner Meinung nach ist der Method mit Rippe für das breitere Präsentieren geschaffen, bietet und schafft einen größeren Futterplatz. Deckt sich auch mit meinen Beobachtungen so, während die Hydros und Co. sehr zentriert arbeiten und das Futter nicht freigeben. Es liegt statisch ab.

Zumindest den MF kann ich mit Bildern Unterwasser darstellen/beschreiben.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Sehr gut möglich. Werde es auch mal probieren aber ganz darauf verlassen noch nicht  oder sie funktionieren mit Pellets vielleicht nicht so gut. Evtl mal mit normalem Futter ausprobieren



Bitte auf jeden Fall berichten. Ich habe im Winterkaufrausch mir den Riverfeeder von Korum geholt und will den mal auf den, wie ich gelernt habe, Pferdegründling versuchen. Also erst mal mit dem normalen Korb eine Futterstrasse aufbauen und dann mit dem Riverfeeder längere Liegezeiten mit Lockeffekt erreichen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei den Easy MF(wie aber auch bei "richtigen" Pellet Feedern) die Pellets wirklich nicht zu fest reinpressen..press gently

Hängt aber auch von den jeweiligen Pellets ab,bei stark Ölhaltigen Halibut Pellets z.b.dauerts bis zum rausbröckeln deutlich länger. 

Denen geb ich beim Easy MF oder Pellet Feeder Einsatz meist 1 Min. mehr Einweichzeit.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Was verlangen denn die Briten dafür?
> 
> Habe den 25kg Sack im Angebot für um die 30 Euro gekauft um mal ne Saison mein Glück darauf zu versuchen. Viel falsch kann man da denke nicht machen.
> 
> Die Coarse Pellets sollen sich noch schneller lösen und einen attraktiven Futterteppich  ergeben. Werde davon etwas bestellen und gucken ob es einen wirklichen Unterschied macht.



Für Futterpellets von den bekannten Marken zahlt man bei der typischen Tüten-Abpackung zwischen 4 (selten) und 10 Euro pro Kilo. Häufig so 4-6 Euro für 900g.

Ich werd wohl mal ein paar 5Pfund-Tüten der Coppens-Pellets (Coarse/Halibut/vielleicht noch Green Betaine) ordern und sehen, wie ich damit klarkomme.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Für Futterpellets von den bekannten Marken zahlt man bei der typischen Tüten-Abpackung zwischen 4 (selten) und 10 Euro pro Kilo. Häufig so 4-6 Euro für 900g.
> 
> Ich werd wohl mal ein paar 5Pfund-Tüten der Coppens-Pellets (Coarse/Halibut/vielleicht noch Green Betaine) ordern und sehen, wie ich damit klarkomme.



Es ist absolut keine Kunst damit zu angeln. Je Millimeter des Pellets eine Minute einweichen lassen und dann ab damit. Für den Method Feeder nutze ich gern 2mm und 4mm, beides auch als Lose Feed. 

Meines Wissens nach beziehen fast alle Firmen von Coppens die Pellets, auch die Coarse und andere Spielereien.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@E4tSleepGoFishing: ich werde berichten sobald es hoffentlich Ende des Monats oder Anfang April endlich los gehen kann

@RuhrfischerPG: Danke, das habe ich mir im nachhinein auch gedacht. Werde ich versuchen mit dem andrücken

@geomas: benutzte davor nur Sonubaits ( 10€ für 2 Kilo ) und war zufrieden, habe immer gut mit gefangen. Da ich aber Zeitweise echt viel von gebraucht habe musste eine günstige Alternative her. Deshalb der Großtest über die gesammte Saison mit Coppens. Die Green Betain stehen ebenfalls auf dem Bestellzettel. Mitte nächste Woche kann ich berichten


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Steve Ringer hatte erst letzte Woche das Thema angeschnitten, aber eher im Vergleich zwischen Method Feeder und Hydro Feeder, also Rippe vs Vertiefung.
> 
> Seiner Meinung nach ist der Method mit Rippe für das breitere Präsentieren geschaffen, bietet und schafft einen größeren Futterplatz. Deckt sich auch mit meinen Beobachtungen so, während die Hydros und Co. sehr zentriert arbeiten und das Futter nicht freigeben. Es liegt statisch ab.



Tom Pickering siehts mit seinem "its a Dinnerplate" Vergleich zum Banjo Feeder wohl ähnlich.

Wobei er im Sommer auch eine Kombination aus Banjo und 1-2 Katapultladungen loser Pellets drumherum 
fischt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Tom Pickering siehts mit seinem "its a Dinnerplate" Vergleich zum Banjo Feeder wohl ähnlich.
> 
> Wobei er im Sommer auch eine Kombination aus Banjo und 1-2 Katapultladungen loser Pellets drumherum
> fischt.



Commercial Shit.

Auch wenn ich die Engländer in jeder Hinsicht beneide, der meiste Kram im Bezug auf deren Karpfenpuffs ist auch nicht umzusetzen an unseren Gewässern. Das Fängt schon damit an, das heraufbeschworene Fischmehle so gar nicht an jedem Gewässer arbeiten und hört dann auf, wenn der Fischbestand nicht passt.

Als Taktik Pellets schießen um die Fische aufmerksam zu machen ist auch nicht verkehrt, aber wie groß sind diese Becken denn und wieviel Fisch schwimmt dort auf 50 Metern?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> @geomas: benutzte davor nur Sonubaits ( 10€ für 2 Kilo ) und war zufrieden, habe immer gut mit gefangen. Da ich aber Zeitweise echt viel von gebraucht habe musste eine günstige Alternative her



Die Fin-S  Sticky Pellets von denen sind noch teurer

Was aber auch nicht so den Geldbeutel sprengt und auch meist gut funktioniert, ist ein 50:50  Pellet/Grundfutter Mix..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Als Taktik Pellets schießen um die Fische aufmerksam zu machen ist auch nicht verkehrt, aber wie groß sind diese Becken denn und wieviel Fisch schwimmt dort auf 50 Metern?!



Nee, schon klar

Das kann an hiesigen Gewässern schon mal in die Hose gehen.

Ich hatte mal mit ner Mini Spod Pellets beigefüttert..Bissfrequenz ging deutlich runter.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Fin-S  Sticky Pellets von denen sind noch teurer
> 
> Was aber auch nicht so den Geldbeutel sprengt und auch meist gut funktioniert, ist ein 50:50  Pellet/Grundfutter Mix..



naja das Grundfutter was ich hier liegen habe ist auch nicht billiger. Kann sogar sein das ich mich im Preis der Pellets vertan habe und das der Preis des Grundfutters von Sonubaits war


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich/wir benützen die Karpfenfutter Pellets von der Baywa. Aufzuchtfutter zu den unschlagbar günstigsten Preisen!

https://www.baywa.de/tierhaltung/futtermittel/fischfutter/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nee, schon klar
> 
> Das kann an hiesigen Gewässern schon mal in die Hose gehen.
> 
> Ich hatte mal mit ner Mini Spod Pellets beigefüttert..Bissfrequenz ging deutlich runter.



Mir gings jetzt weniger um die Bissausbeute, als vielmehr um die englische Theorie von Taktiken. An einem Commerical oder Karpfenpuff hast du ja soviel Fisch auf einem Fleck, das du ganze Register an Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen kannst, an Naturgewässern kannst du schon mal 3 Stunden warten bis ein Fisch auf deiner Bahn vorbei zieht.

Manche Engländer zum Beispiel schießen ja Konsequent alle 3 Minuten im Takt 10 Pellets, nur wegen dem Geräusch. An 9 von 10 Gewässern wäre bei mir der Eimer leer und immer noch kein Fisch da. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich/wir benützen die Karpfenfutter Pellets von der Baywa. Aufzuchtfutter zu den unschlagbar günstigsten Preisen!
> 
> https://www.baywa.de/tierhaltung/futtermittel/fischfutter/



Danke, Deine Empfehlung in Sachen Baywa hatte ich schon früher abgespeichert. Der nächste „Markt” von denen ist leider recht weit weg, also müßte ich übers www bestellen.
Welche Sorte nutzt Du denn? Karpfen intensiv oder extensiv oder etwas anderes? Als Größe dachte ich an 2mm oder 3mm.
25kg sind schon ne Menge, trotz sehr günstiger Preise will ich mich da nicht „vergreifen”.

Vielen Dank für Deinen Rat, Georg.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja die Auswahl ist da wirklich groß. Preislich aber genauso angesiedelt wie Coppens.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Georg: gibt es bei euch keinen Raiffeisen o.ä. Landhandel in der Nähe?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Manche Engländer zum Beispiel schießen ja Konsequent alle 3 Minuten im Takt 10 Pellets, nur wegen dem Geräusch.



Bei den Gewässern hörste ausser gelegentlichen Schafblöken aus der Ferne ja zumeist auch nix an Störlärm.

Ich überlege gerade, welchen Durchmesser die Pellets haben müssten, um hier am Kanal zwischen Schiffs/Schleusen und anderen höchst idyllische Geräuschen überhaupt wahrgenommen zu werden..wohl eher 20 cm als 4mm




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> An 9 von 10 Gewässern wäre bei mir der Eimer leer und immer noch kein Fisch da. |supergri|supergri|supergri



Geduld..du erschafftst damit neue Strukturen unter Wasser..den Pellethügel[emoji16]


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Commercial Shit.
> 
> Auch wenn ich die Engländer in jeder Hinsicht beneide, der meiste Kram im Bezug auf deren Karpfenpuffs ist auch nicht umzusetzen an unseren Gewässern. Das Fängt schon damit an, *das heraufbeschworene Fischmehle so gar nicht an jedem Gewässer arbeiten *und hört dann auf, wenn der Fischbestand nicht passt.
> 
> Als Taktik Pellets schießen um die Fische aufmerksam zu machen ist auch nicht verkehrt, aber wie groß sind diese Becken denn und wieviel Fisch schwimmt dort auf 50 Metern?!



Das musste ich auch erst lernen. Meine ersten Versuche mit dem Method Feeder gingen regelmäßig in die Hose. Erst als ich weg von fischmehlbasiertem Futter auf ein "normales" Grundfutter (~10% Protein) gewechselt bin haben sich Erfolge eingestellt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei den Gewässern hörste ausser gelegentlichen Schafblöken aus der Ferne ja zumeist auch nix an Störlärm.
> 
> Ich überlege gerade, welchen Durchmesser die Pellets haben müssten, um hier am Kanal zwischen Schiffs/Schleusen und anderen höchst idyllische Geräuschen überhaupt wahrgenommen zu werden..wohl eher 20 cm als 4mm
> [emoji16]



Wir haben exakt den gleichen Gedankengang. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt Medizinballgroße Pellets zu basteln mittels Madenkleber. In England klappt das ja auch, man muss nur umdenken.



> Geduld..du erschafftst damit neue Strukturen unter Wasser..den Pellethügel



Eine Futterstraße. War das nicht die Idee dahinter? 



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Das musste ich auch erst lernen. Meine ersten Versuche mit dem Method Feeder gingen regelmäßig in die Hose. Erst als ich weg von fischmehlbasiertem Futter auf ein "normales" Grundfutter (~10% Protein) gewechselt bin haben sich Erfolge eingestellt.



Gleiches gilt für mich bei Hanf im Bezug auf Rotaugen. Da gibts nur für einen rote Augen. Manche Dinge aus der "Szene" sind auch so typische Gewässer und Streckenabschnitte wo schon über jahrzehnte Monatelang mit genannten Ködern vorgefüttert wird und der Fisch sich daran gewöhnt. Naturgewässer reagieren da ganz anders.

Deswegen hat zb. ein Bob Nudd an Gewässern in Deutschland schon seine liebe Mühe gehabt, weil du dort nicht mit der 0815 englischen Taktik an den Fisch kommst.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Setze ich mich mit Karpfen-Vanille an ein Gewässer beißt absolut nix. Benutze ich 2mm Fischmehl Pellets gibt's richtig Gaudi. An meinem zweiten Gewässer läuft es genau anders herum. Mit 2mm Pellets als anfutter bisher 0 Bisse #c Kommt Karpfen-Vanille ins Spiel kann ich nach 2std nach Hause und 20kg Brassenfrikadellen zaubern.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

3 mm intensiv.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Georg: gibt es bei euch keinen Raiffeisen o.ä. Landhandel in der Nähe?



Die Landhandel hier haben (meines Wissens nach) nix für die Fischzucht im Angebot. Baywa liefert ja günstig ins Haus, bin mir nur eben unsicher, welche Sorte man da nehmen sollte.
Ne 5-Pfund-Tüte als Fehlkauf ist jetzt kein Problem, aber ein 25kg-Papiersack mit ungeeignetem Inhalt würde mich schon etwas „fuchsen”.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> 3 mm intensiv.



Danke! 
Funktioniert kurz eingeweicht sicher auch gut im Method-Feeder, oder?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Logisch.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach was soll's. Für den Preis hab ich mal in 2mm bestellt ^^ eine hoffentlich gute alternative zu Fischmehl Pellets. Vielleicht laufen die ja am Gewässer wo mit Fischmehl nix geht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Okay, die Pellet-Frage (danke!) ist fürs erste geklärt.

Für die Trotter und Döbel-Liebhaber: https://youtu.be/HBhJqelxnuU „Gib mich die Kirsche” auf Tschechisch. Und hier werden die roten Leckerbissen per einfacher Grundmontage angeboten: https://youtu.be/ok70CG4hR9g

Toll gemachte Videos, leider versteh ich kein Wort.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Okay, die Pellet-Frage (danke!) ist fürs erste geklärt.
> 
> Für die Trotter und Döbel-Liebhaber: https://youtu.be/HBhJqelxnuU „Gib mich die Kirsche” auf Tschechisch. Und hier werden die roten Leckerbissen per einfacher Grundmontage angeboten: https://youtu.be/ok70CG4hR9g
> 
> Toll gemachte Videos, leider versteh ich kein Wort.



Danke fürs teilen wirklich super gedrehte Videos.

Für die Freunde des Pferdegründlings und der Nottinghamrolle könnte diese Video auch sehenswert sein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQEaYjo9hwk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, danke ebenfalls, sehr schönes Video!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Videos, Boys, danke! Wenn geomas weiterhin so viele tschechische Videos guckt muss er wohl oder übel tschechisch lernen 
Ich habe einmal Fischmehlpellets mit einer Struktur wie Maispellets, micropellets (2mm?) Von common baits und steinharte, so gut wie unbohrbare Pellets von Sensas, alle mindesten 2,5 Jahre alt. 
Dazu habe ich grundsätzliche Fragen:
1. Wie benutze ich erstere? Einweichen, durch ein Sieb drücken?
2. Nach der Zeit - wegwerfen oder sind die noch gut?

Nach einigen MF-Berichten in der FuF kaufte ich mir annodunmemals obig genannte Pellets zusammen und nachdem Pellets keinen. Einzigen. Biss. hervorgebracht haben verschwanden sie in meinem Schrank. Heute habe ich andere Gewässer und ich weiss dass tlw auch Barben und Waller gerne mal Pellets naschen. Lohnen sich die ollen Kamellen denn noch um evtl. Damit anzufüttern und die Fischlis an Fischmehl zu gewöhnen?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen Jungs,
 boah da der Ükel in einem Tag wieder ganz schön Strecke gemacht!
 Vielen Dank an Geomas für den Stativbericht, gerade die Kombination mit dem kleinen Manfrotto wirkt sehr vertrauenserweckend und vor allem platzsparend. Mit dem Stativ und einem 30er/40er Teleskopstick hätte der Wanderangler alle Möglichkeiten offen. 
 Und vielen Dank für die schönen, inspirierenden Videos



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Für die Freunde des Pferdegründlings und der Nottinghamrolle könnte diese Video auch sehenswert sein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQEaYjo9hwk


 ..und damit ist mein Geheimplan bis ins Detail kein Geheimplan mehr. Genau mit diesen Methoden will ich ansetzen- daher ist der Film extrem nützlich für mich. Was auf Barben klappt, dürfte auch beim Pferdegründling zum Erfolg führen. Vielen Dank!

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schöne Videos, Boys, danke! Wenn geomas weiterhin so viele tschechische Videos guckt muss er wohl oder übel tschechisch lernen
> Ich habe einmal Fischmehlpellets mit einer Struktur wie Maispellets, micropellets (2mm?) Von common baits und steinharte, so gut wie unbohrbare Pellets von Sensas, alle mindesten 2,5 Jahre alt.
> Dazu habe ich grundsätzliche Fragen:
> 1. Wie benutze ich erstere? Einweichen, durch ein Sieb drücken?
> 2. Nach der Zeit - wegwerfen oder sind die noch gut?
> 
> Nach einigen MF-Berichten in der FuF kaufte ich mir annodunmemals obig genannte Pellets zusammen und nachdem Pellets keinen. Einzigen. Biss. hervorgebracht haben verschwanden sie in meinem Schrank. Heute habe ich andere Gewässer und ich weiss dass tlw auch Barben und Waller gerne mal Pellets naschen. Lohnen sich die ollen Kamellen denn noch um evtl. Damit anzufüttern und die Fischlis an Fischmehl zu gewöhnen?



Wenn die Pellets noch „schön duften” würd ich die einweichen und dem Grundfutter beimengen. Falls die steinharten etwas größer sind, würd ich die evtl. etwas „anschroten” und dann dem Futter zugeben.

PS: Mein Tschechisch entwickelt sich: jetzt kann ich neben *lančmítem* (Luncheon Meat) auch schon *kukuřice* (Mais). Und seit gestern auch *třešeň* (Kirsche).


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs,
> boah da der Ükel in einem Tag wieder ganz schön Strecke gemacht!
> Vielen Dank an Geomas für den Stativbericht, gerade die Kombination mit dem kleinen Manfrotto wirkt sehr vertrauenserweckend und vor allem platzsparend. Mit dem Stativ und einem 30er/40er Teleskopstick hätte der Wanderangler alle Möglichkeiten offen.
> Und vielen Dank für die schönen, inspirierenden Videos
> 
> 
> ..und damit ist mein Geheimplan bis ins Detail kein Geheimplan mehr. Genau mit diesen Methoden will ich ansetzen- daher ist der Film extrem nützlich für mich. Was auf Barben klappt, dürfte auch beim Pferdegründling zum Erfolg führen. Vielen Dank!
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Zum Stativ: für 90% meiner Angelei werd ich weiterhin klassische Rutenhalter nutzen; das Bodenstativ hab ich ausschließlich für die beschriebenen „harten” Ufer sowie den gelegentlichen Einsatz auf Stegen aller Art eingeplant. Bei letzteren könnte auch die Klemme nützlich sein.


Das Barbenangeln ist ne komplett fremde Welt für mich, bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Futtertaktik und Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob du mit Groundbait arbeitest oder mit partikeln bzw Frühstücksfleisch anfüttern willst aber Zammataros Rhein Spezial Mix wirkt auf Barben wie ein Magnet, deutlich besser als das eigentliche Barbenfutter. Das nur als Tipp


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also Jungs,

 mal was neues von mir, ich war heut ang-eln. Kumpel hat mich angerufen, keine Widerrede und so, ich hab mich warm angezogen und eines von den langen Dingern mit son Kurbeldings mit Strick und Hakendingsbums dran geschnappt (Davon liegen Dutzende in meiner Wohnung rum, jetzt weis ich endlich wofür die da sind). Kumpel kam angebraust, schmiss mich in den Kofferraum und ab gings für ein Stündchen oder zwei an den Fluss. Ang-eln scheint ja ne ganz dolle Sache zu sein, hat jedenfalls großen Spass gemacht!
 Hier die Kurze Synopsis: Kein Fischkontakt, leichte Grundmontage durchgebunden wie zuletzt beschrieben, Köder Tulip bzw. Made. Das Flüsschen hat sich wieder eingekriegt, Durchlauf und Wasserstand geringer (zweiffellos wegen Frostbindung des Wasser), 4grad, schmelzendes Randeis. Herrlichstes Wetter.
 Bei Strahlender Sonne, 4grad Wasser und vielleicht 1,5h am Wasser läßt sich natürlich nicht viel erwarten. Ich hab aber auch gemerkt, dass, hätten wir nicht losgemusst, die leidigen Eishändchen wieder der limitierende Faktor gewesen wären. Jeder Hänger Vorfachwechsel etc. kann die Frostkatastrophe einleiten. Insofern bin ich jetzt ganz beruhigt- ich bin halt bei diesen Temperaturen nicht richtig handlungsfähig. Versucht hab ichs, wunderschön war es, nun kann ich beruhigt wärmere Temperaturen abwarten und Pläne schmieden. Das Mojometer steigt auch wieder..
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal, schade Mr. Minimax, das es nicht geklappt hat mit den Fischis!!!

Und, Hut ab, das Ihr Euch gleich bei den ersten Plusgraden, der letzten Wochen ans Wasser getraut habt!

Nur, das ist es, was ich befürchtet hatte! Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt! Ich werde es zwar wohl auch am Mittwoch versuchen, aber wirkliche Hoffnung hab ich nicht! Auch ist der Wasserstand für diese Zeit eigentlich viel zu niedrig, bzw. das Wasser sehr klar. Zumindest bei mir an der Weser!!! 

War heute auch mal am Vereinsteich, gucken! Es geht in die richtige Richtung, aber an Angeln ist da noch nicht zu denken!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da hat jemand deinen Namen geklaut


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na, Minimax, 
immerhin hast Du den Nachmittag mit Deinem Kumpel in der schönen Natur verbracht und bei den Fischen „Karmapunkte” gesammelt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal, schade Mr. Minimax, das es nicht geklappt hat mit den Fischis!!!
> 
> Und, Hut ab, das Ihr Euch gleich bei den ersten Plusgraden, der letzten Wochen ans Wasser getraut habt!
> 
> Nur, das ist es, was ich befürchtet hatte! Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt! Ich werde es zwar wohl auch am Mittwoch versuchen, aber wirkliche Hoffnung hab ich nicht! Auch ist der Wasserstand für diese Zeit eigentlich viel zu niedrig, bzw. das Wasser sehr klar. Zumindest bei mir an der Weser!!!
> 
> War heute auch mal am Vereinsteich, gucken! Es geht in die richtige Richtung, aber an Angeln ist da noch nicht zu denken!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hallo Mario, 
Dein kleiner Weiher gefällt mir sogar mit Eis oben druff...
Ich werd wohl morgen mal an die benachbarte Warnow stapsen und die Lage sondieren. Die Wetterprogonsen versprechen für die nächsten 2 Wochen Temperaturen im 1stelligen Bereich, naja, mal sehen, wird schon.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja es fehlt ein schöner "warmer" Regen!!! Der zwar eigentlich für die Jahreszeit normal wäre, aber was ist dieses Jahr bis jetzt, wettertechnisch, normal?

So richtig in Sicht scheint er mir auch nicht zu sein!?!

Ihr an der Küste habt von der Kälte wohl noch etwas länger was!

Hier in der Mitte geht es aber die nächste Zeit aufwärts!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Da hat jemand deinen Namen geklaut



"Brandschutz" ist für mich ein absolut fremdartiges Konzept.
 Wenn ich´s recht bedenke "Kompetenz" ebenso..#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wäre aber ne schöne Angelkarre...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eine gute Angelkarre muss so räudig aussehen, dass man sie überall stehen lassen kann....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wäre aber ne schöne Angelkarre...



Roter VW-Bus ist auch nicht sehr originell, damit werden in Ostfriesland seit Jahren die Hotspots markiert ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine gute Angelkarre muss so räudig aussehen, dass man sie überall stehen lassen kann....



So betrachtet hatte ich immer schon das perfekte Angelauto - egal welches.... alle vergammeln bei mir.....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Roter VW-Bus ist auch nicht sehr originell, damit werden in Ostfriesland seit Jahren die Hotspots markiert ;-)



Minimax könnte den Bus ja Mystery Machine mäßig anmalen. Wenn das kein Mojo gibt...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> So betrachtet hatte ich immer schon das perfekte Angelauto - egal welches.... alle vergammeln bei mir.....



Ich bin ein automessi... oder e
Das auto ist eine art carry all


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin ein automessi... oder e
> Das auto ist eine art carry all



Also ne Damenhandtasche mit (im besten Fall) 4 Rädern dran ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich teil mir Die Karre mit Mrs Minimax. Es klappt ganz gut, wir haben uns sehr fair geeinigt, welche Gegenstände im Auto gelagert werden dürfen und welche nicht.

*Erlaubt* sind: 
Klamotten, Schuhe, Geschirr vom Mitarbeiterbrunch, Einkaufstaschen, Handcremes und Kosmetik, Töpferton, Farben, Seltsame Baumwurzeln/Holzskulpturen, Moos,
Zimmerpflanzen, Leergut, Altpapier, Leinwände, Illustrierte,
Eis- und Schokoladenverpackungen, Regenschirme, Schlittschuhe, Emailletöpfe 
*Verboten* sind:
Angelsachen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was soll ein Auto auch anderes tun,  als vergammeln?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich teil mir Die Karre mit Mrs Minimax. Es klappt ganz gut, wir haben uns sehr fair geeinigt, welche Gegenstände im Auto gelagert werden dürfen und welche nicht.
> 
> *Erlaubt* sind:
> Klamotten, Schuhe, Geschirr vom Mitarbeiterbrunch, Einkaufstaschen, Handcremes und Kosmetik, Töpferton, Farben, Seltsame Baumwurzeln/Holzskulpturen, Moos,
> Zimmerpflanzen, Leergut, Altpapier, Leinwände, Illustrierte,
> Eis- und Schokoladenverpackungen, Regenschirme, Schlittschuhe, Emailletöpfe
> *Verboten* sind:
> Angelsachen



:m Haha, das kennen glaub ich viele.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> *Verboten* sind:
> Angelsachen



Das kenne ich  konnte dem Problem aus dem weg gehen indem ich beim Autokauf auf einen doppelten Ladeboden achtete ^^


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es gibt nur eine Sache die noch schlimmer ist als Angelsachen im Auto --> Maden im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Minimax könnte den Bus ja Mystery Machine mäßig anmalen. Wenn das kein Mojo gibt...



Das kommt der Sache schon näher.. Oder silbern, mit Schuppenmuster (Netzzeichnung nicht vergessen) und rötlichen Felgen.
 Mein eigentlicher Wunschtraum wird aber von Innovationsfeinden und Bedenkenträgern verhindert.. was kann am Konzept von Reitfröschen falsch sein?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich teil mir Die Karre mit Mrs Minimax. Es klappt ganz gut, wir haben uns sehr fair geeinigt, welche Gegenstände im Auto gelagert werden dürfen und welche nicht.
> 
> *Erlaubt* sind:
> Klamotten, Schuhe, Geschirr vom Mitarbeiterbrunch, Einkaufstaschen, Handcremes und Kosmetik, Töpferton, Farben, Seltsame Baumwurzeln/Holzskulpturen, Moos,
> Zimmerpflanzen, Leergut, Altpapier, Leinwände, Illustrierte,
> Eis- und Schokoladenverpackungen, Regenschirme, Schlittschuhe, Emailletöpfe
> *Verboten* sind:
> Angelsachen



Ich finde es gut, dass Mrs Minimax auf dich und deine Bedürfnisse eingeht. Aber natürlich musst auch du Kompromisse schließen!
Frau Topf hat mir, für unser hoffentlich baldiges Domizil eine Mancave zugesichert. Alte Angelsach(s)en an den Wänden, Ledersessel, der einzige Aschenbecher auf dem Grundstück, Kühlschrank, Plattenspieler mit Anlage, TV, PS4.
Das wird wundervoll.

Und im Keller darf ich eine dendrobenafarm einrichten 

Einziges Manko: keine Maden und Würmer mehr im Küchenkühlschrank und geschlafen wird im Haus


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na das hört sich ja gut an Kochtopf da kannst du es dir ja gut gehen lassen 

Mir wurde nur die Garage zugesichert. Aber da wir erst frühstens Ende des Jahres bauen werden kann ich dAs in die Planung einfließen lassen ^^

Wie ist das "geschlafen wird im Haus" gemeint?  Keine Nächte am Wasser oder anders?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weiberfrei und jede Menge Spass dabei! |wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine gute Angelkarre muss so räudig aussehen, dass man sie überall stehen lassen kann....


Gepflegt aber mit einem Hauch von zwielichtiger Optik in Form eines sehr bekannten MC Emblems erfüllt seinen (Nobelräudigen) Abschreckungszweck aber auch..meinte zumindest seinerzeit mal ein Kollege aus meinem alten Verein, sprachs und griff sich die Spinnrute vom Beifahrersitz seines 300 SL(R129)

Wieso ausgerechnet so eine Karre? 

Naja..du kommst damit nie in die Versuchung, mehr als nur das wirklich nötigste einzuladen meinte er grinsend. 

Ich glaub ihm das bis heute nicht


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit dem MC Emblem ist Kagge. Wehe man kommt versehentlich ins falsche Revier!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War damals hier noch klar abgesteckt


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Na das hört sich ja gut an Kochtopf da kannst du es dir ja gut gehen lassen
> 
> Mir wurde nur die Garage zugesichert. Aber da wir erst frühstens Ende des Jahres bauen werden kann ich dAs in die Planung einfließen lassen ^^
> 
> Wie ist das "geschlafen wird im Haus" gemeint?  Keine Nächte am Wasser oder anders?



Ist ein Resthof und die Cave käme in ein Wirtschaftsgebäude. Das Dach des Gebäudes haben die jetzigen Besitzer gedämmt, Kochofen soll dann noch rein für Partikel und Heizen, ein kleiner (Grundwasser-)Brunnen ist bereits drinnen... und für garstige Witterung wird ein Radiator in Anspruch genommen zum Schutze der Technik.
Im Haus wird geschlafen meint, dass sich das Familienleben im Wohnhaus abspielen wird - und es wird erwartet, dass ich dran teilhabe.

Aber erstmal mit der Bank alles klären etc. Und hoffen das alles klappt. Dann erstmal Innenausbau und Garten. Dann Mancave - aber die Perspektive ist toll.

Kindbedingt haben wir die Autos getauscht, weswegen ich in einem kleinen gelben fox mit blauen Blumenaufklebern fahre. Ich kann nicht behaupten dass ich mich seit dem tacklemäßig zurückhalte, das packen dauert nir etwas länger weil ich tetris spielen muss. Aber solange man keine zweigeteilten  12' Ruten einpacken muss erweist sich der Fox als wahres Raumwunder.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ klingt gut! 



(alles außer Fox) ;-)
Ich mag kleine Autos, aber ne 2geteilte 12ft-Rute muß reinpassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach, 12' sind was für Karpfenangler :º)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach, 12' sind was für Karpfenangler :º)



Naja nicht ganz. Hab mir fürs Karpfenangeln im Urlaub und nahdistanz zu Hause jetzt 2 6' Ruten bestellt |rotwerden ist mal was anderes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz. Hab mir fürs Karpfenangeln im Urlaub und nahdistanz zu Hause jetzt 2 6' Ruten bestellt |rotwerden ist mal was anderes



Hab letztes Jahr ein paar kleine Teiche erkundet, da wären extrem kurze Ruten definitiv von Vorteil. An anderen Gewässern wiederum gäbs mit so kurzen Ruten aber Probleme beim Keschern.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das stimmt. Gewisse Nachteile bringen diese Ruten mit sich. Aber als Reiseruten und zum Ansitzen bei uns auf dem Steg vollkommen ausreichend. Wenn es dann länger sein soll habe ich ja noch die 10'. Meine 12'habe ich verkauft weil ich sie nie benutzt habe ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klingt spannend   ich hab auch mal mit einer 10ft Stalkingrute von Mika geliebäugelt, aber davon Abstand genommen weil meine Karpfenruten (Pelzer Bondage und Balzer Ansitzwunder) dreigeteilt sind und bei meinen Gewässern Stalking weniger Sinn machen würde. Aber das Konzept "kurze Karpfenruten" find ich super
Ach ja, wegen Ükel I: die Fa. RST hat flott geantwortet, dass sie keine Erfahrungen im Inlinerutenbau hätten und diesbezüglich momentan nicht weiterhelfen können - aber ich solle mal beizeiten den Chef anrufen. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die 10'Mika Rute wollte ich auch 2x haben. Da meine Frau davon aber nichts wusste kaufte sie mir die 2 Daiwas zu Weihnachten. 

Dann müssen wir uns wohl noch etwas gedulden mit ükel I


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das Barbenangeln ist ne* komplett fremde Welt* für mich, bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Futtertaktik und Deinen Bericht.



Es wird ja noch lange dauern, bis das virulent wird. ich lese mich aber ein, und ich spüre, das ich meine Futterideen langsam aber sicher auf eine konkrete Frage für den Stammtisch eindampfen kann. Das Barbenangeln an sich ist, glaube ich, gut überschaubar. Einige Dinge konnte ich bereits herausfinden und Schlüsse ziehen, die ich für gültig halte. Es sei denn sie sind Blödsinn |rolleyes
Ich glaube, die Hürde und Kunst der Barbelei scheint -wie beim Döbel, und überhaupt am Fluss- weniger das ausgeklügelteste Rig oder das geilste Pellet zu sein, sondern den Aufenthaltsort der Fische entsprechend der Jahreszeit und des Gewässers zu finden. Ka-tsching fürs Phrasenschwein.
Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen ists was Gerät und Montagen betrifft, nicht sehr exotisch oder kompliziert. Es umfasst die klassischen Taktiken des Trotting und des Ledgering am Fluss, aber dem schnellströmenden Habitat und der Stärke des Zielfisches enstsprechend robuster ausgestattet: Straffere Ruten, kräftigere Schnüre, festere Haken, schwerere Bleie. Auch die klassischen Köder wirken bekannt: Tulip, Käse(teig), Maden, Wurm.
Gefüttert wird grob, deftig und reichlich, das ist anders als bei Rotauge und Döbel. Soweit die Tradition (die interessante und bizarre viktorianische Barbenangelei lass ich mal weg)
Interessant ist ferner, das es in England eine echte und aktive Barbenszene gibt, und zwar ähnlich den Karpfis mit einem eigenen, deutlich ausgeprägten Ethos. 
Besonders das Ledgern auf große Barben ist en vogue, und wird wie einst (und noch) das Karpfenangeln und hierzulande das Wallern sehr gepusht. Von verschiedenen Firmen werden beispielsweise allerlei geheimnisvolle Spezialwirbel, Gumminübsis, Schläuche, Vorfachmaterialien, Perlen,
Konnektoren etc. angeboten. Diese Spezialteile -die im Einzelfall ganz pfiffig sein können- verstellen etwas den Blick darauf, das es sich bei den "Barbel Rigs" um meist sehr einfache Laufblei bzw. Körbchenmontagen handelt. Mit Futter und Ködern siehts ähnlich aus: Spezielle Barben... Pellets, Boillies, Sirups, Mixe, Schleime, Aromen, Goos, Pasten.. Haben alle den gemeinsamen Nenner: Deftig, Grobpartikelig, und as stinky as possible. Auch hier gibt es interessante Entwicklungen, aber es bleiben eben (lukrative) Varianten eines klassischen Themas.

Und natürlich sind auch andere Methoden, z.B. schweres Feedern (besonders an unseren großen Flüssen), Festblei nebst Futterkampagne sowie Method (Dazu gibts auch ein Video von Bowler) erfolgversprechend. Ich persönlich werde aber
meinen Versuch mit schwerem Trotten und mittlerem (aus unserer Perspektive eher schwerem) Ledgern wagen. 
Das ist jedenfalls mein bisheriger Eindruck aufgrund der Quellen.#c Es läuft also alles auf Watercraft und Gespür hinaus -jedenfalls denk ich das als Yatesianer, ein Walkerit würde das vermutlich anders sehen- und ebenfalls recht haben.
Aber, das sind rein akademische Gedanken- vor allem muss ich sehr darauf aufpassen, das ich nicht in die Projekt-Falle tappe, und mir die schöne Angeltour durch ehrgeizige Barbenhatz verderbe. Es geht an Flüsse mit wirklich guten Döbelbeständen in lieblicher Landschaft, und es wäre eine Sünde mein geliebtes Trotting zu vernachlässigen. Und davor gilt es ja zunächst einmal nicht zu schneidern- was langsam ein ernsthaftes Problem für mich wird..|wavey:
hg
Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute schon den halben Tag am regnen bei mittleren einstelligen +Graden  so kann's weiter gehen... Dann ist das Eis schnell weg


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie viel Zeit habt Ihr für Euren Trip zur Verfügung, das komplette lange Osterwochenende von Gründonnerstag bis Montag?
Da könnte sich vorfüttern ja evtl. schon lohnen. Und mir fallen gerade die mit Käse überbackenen flachen Steine aus einem französischen YT-Video wieder ein.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wie viel Zeit habt Ihr für Euren Trip zur Verfügung, das komplette lange Osterwochenende von Gründonnerstag bis Montag?
> Da könnte sich vorfüttern ja evtl. schon lohnen. Und mir fallen gerade die mit Käse überbackenen flachen Steine aus einem französischen YT-Video wieder ein.



Das klingt pfiffig, ist mal gespeichert.
Bei vorfüttern bin ich gedanklich beim viktorianischen Barbenangeln gelandet (reiche Herren bezahlten Fischer mit kiloweise Würmern aus Nottingham vorzufüttern um am angeltag dann den halben Fluss auszuräumen) - wenn Minimax das macht freue ich mich sehr auf den Bericht! Und sonst auch.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zumindest unsere Barben sehr auf lebendköder abfahren. Dies wurde auch in Erzählungen mit begabteren Anglern bestätigt, allerdings finde ich die kolportierten Mengen für eine Feedersession (iirc 3-4l Maden) wahnsinnig hoch.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das klingt pfiffig, ist mal gespeichert.
> Bei vorfüttern bin ich gedanklich beim viktorianischen Barbenangeln gelandet (reiche Herren bezahlten Fischer mit kiloweise Würmern aus Nottingham vorzufüttern um am angeltag dann den halben Fluss auszuräumen) - wenn Minimax das macht freue ich mich sehr auf den Bericht! Und sonst auch.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zumindest unsere Barben sehr auf lebendköder abfahren. Dies wurde auch in Erzählungen mit begabteren Anglern bestätigt, allerdings finde ich die kolportierten Mengen für eine Feedersession (iirc 3-4l Maden) wahnsinnig hoch.



Hier https://youtu.be/uhe3aqI5uVY demonstriert der gute Mann die Technik des mit Käse überbackenen Steins. Auf Inglisch, sehr nett, denn ich kann nischt auf französisch parlieren ;-)

Die Madenmengen in vielen Berichten und Videos empfinde ich auch als unfaßbar; geht mir mit den Futterorgien mancher Karpfenfischer aber ähnlich.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn es der richtige Fluss ist, dann sind die 3-4 Ltr. schneller gefressen, als gefüttert. Selbst mit einem XXL Baitdropper ist das ein ganz schönes Werk.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo soll es denn auf Barben hingehen?

Glaube, das es keine Unterschiede zwischen Sommer- und Winterplätze bei Barben gibt. Barben lieben Strömung und die direkt von vorne. Habe bisher auch nicht festgestellt, dass es Plätze mit zu viel Strömung gibt.
 Ich fische auf Barben im Rhein, Düsseldorf, und nicht wie die meisten in Buhnenfelder, nein gerade Strecke ohne Buhnen.
 Barbenstellen müssen auch nicht besonders tief sein, meine größte Barbe mit 82 cm ging in50 - 80 cm tiefen Wasser. Kiesiger Untergrund ist sehr gut.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es wird das Osterwochenende im Süden Sachsen Anhalts, und dort wollen wir mobil bleiben. D.h. es wäre ohnehin nur 1-2 Tage absichtsvolle Barbelei angesagt, dann ist dort Schonzeit. Wie gesagt, will ich mich auch nicht überlasten, oder selbst verpflichten, es ist halt eine gute Gelegenheit für den Einstieg und mich im Vorfeld vertraut zu machen Und wer weiss, vielleicht klappts ja. Wenn ich auf Beifang beim Döbeln oder Anzeichen für Barben (Kiesgrund, Gnomische Rindenlangboote mit Harpunier im Bug z.B.) stosse, soll die Situation mich nicht unvorbereite finden...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf den Rhein bezogen gebe ich dir zu 85% Recht, aber in den kleineren Flüssen ist es schon ein wenig differenzierter. Da gibt es sehr wohl Unterschiede zwischen den Jahreszeiten und Standplätzen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erster Eindruck:

Gut und das Geld wirklich wert. Nash BP-4 mit 25er Kastking vor einem 20 Ltr. Fox Aquos Bakkan...


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf den Rhein bezogen gebe ich dir zu 85% Recht, aber in den kleineren Flüssen ist es schon ein wenig differenzierter. Da gibt es sehr wohl Unterschiede zwischen den Jahreszeiten und Standplätzen.



Hast Du da Erfahrungen? Weil, jedesmal wenn ich in Wuppertal bin und dort über eine Brücke der Wupper gehe, bleibe ich stehen und schaue für min. 5 Minuten ins Wasser, sehe dort regelmäßig immer und überall Barben in der harten Strömung stehen.


Leider bekommt man schneller eine Audienz beim Pabst als einen Angelschein für die Wupper. :c


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf die Alz, die untere Ahr und die Rur, sowie die Wurm, sowie auf noch ein paar Flüsschen mit eher gemäßigter Strömung. Und genau da haben die Barben unterschiedliche Einstände, bevorzugen mehr den gemütlichen Lebensstil, wie man es von Cypriniden auch erwartet.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: die Nash BP-4 ist richtig schick, wirkt angenehm schlicht so ganz ohne den heute üblichen „Bling”
Über die Farbe der Schnur ließe sich streiten, aber solange es weder Dich noch die Fische stört ist ja alles im Lot ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

"Bert the Barbel" hat in kleineren Flüssen auch schon mal Standplätze, die so rein gar nix mit Lehrbuchmeinungen zu tun haben...er kann halt nicht lesen 

Hab in meinem Regionsfluss mal dank Zufall vor ein paar Jahren einen Spot gefunden, der so nichtssagend beschaffen war..

Kein Kies,nicht den Hauch von Krautfahnen,sehr gemütliche Strömung..Struktur wie im Waschbecken, eigentlich ein absolut totlangweiliger Bereich mitten im Fluss.

Sollte in die Ecke auch nur ein Hängersicherer Probewurf zur Weitwurftauglichkeit der beköderten Montage werden..rrrumms..derber Einschlag.

ups..Barbe! 

Zufall dachte ich..mitnichten, da folgten in knapp 1.5 Std.noch 4 weitere.

Eigentlich das komplette Gegenteil von einem etwas weiter oberhalb gelegenen Musterspot,da sind sie bei klarem Wasser  sogar per Polbrille zwischen den Krautfahnen auszumachen.

Der Zufallsspot brachte aber nur während heisser, sonniger Tage Barben.

Ich rätsel immer noch, was die dann gerade an dem Platz so anziehend finden.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Schur wirkt nur  auf der Rolle so grell. Da finde ich den Akzent gut. Solo hat sie nur ein zartes rosé und das stört keinen Fisch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rot ist die Farbe, die am schlechtesten aus dem Wasser heraus gesehen wird, weil die roten Lichtanteile am ehesten verschluckt werden, das wirkt dann optimal lichtgrau und ist somit wesentlich besser als gelbe Farbe. 

Aber als Vorfach wirst'e schon noch was anderes nehmen, zumindest bei scheuen Fischen im flachen Klarwasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Andal: ist die grelle Farbe der Schnur deinen Augen geschuldet oder bist du der Ansicht dass sie den Fischen ohnehin egal ist? *ed* da war wer schneller
Bei Grundmontagen ist es mir bspw egal ob ich ne schwarze oder bunte Schnur habe, aber bei Posenmontagen steht die Schnur ja quasi senkrecht im Wasser, da bevorzuge ich eigentlich Transparenz oder Grüntöne.
Aber ein hübsches Röllchen, schön dass es deinen Erwartungen entspricht. Wie ist die Fettung?

Bei meiner alten Fuldastrecke standen die Barben Lehrbuchartig mitten in der Hauptströmung, aber das auch nur in einem 200m langem Streifen. Vor und hinterher konnte man sich auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Arschbacken Fliegen fangen ohne dass sich eine Barbe gezeigt hätte (diesen Trick hat mir ein alter Fuldafischer verraten)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Hauptschnur nehme ich, da wo es auf  die schnelle Bissanzeige ankommt, immer schon gerne in grellen Farben. Ich sehe es besser und ein Vorfach ist es immer vorhanden. 

Und wenn man sich die "unsichtbaren" Karpfenvorfächer ansieht, dann müssen wir eh nicht weiterreden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr interessant, die Beitrage zu den Barbenstandplätzen- und sie zeigen gut, dass das Lehrbuch immer nur ein erster Ausgangspunkt sein kann. Wird alles gespeichert.

Andals Rolle ist sehr schön und vor allem schlicht- vielleicht kommt das jetzt langsam wieder? Ich wette, die große Spule ist fürs Abfedern beim Wurf sowie fürs "Handbremsen" gut mit der Rutenhand zu erreichen.

Mir persönlich sind farbige Schnüre unheimlich. Beim Posenangeln ohnehin, aber selbst beim Grundangeln merke ich, dass der Zweifel nagt, wenn ich eine dunkle Schnur draufhabe. Natürlich ist dies nur ein Gefühl- schließlich werden die entsprechenden Schnüre millionenfach benutzt und haben sich bewehrt. Zwar mögen die Fische nicht schnurscheu sein, ich bin es aber schon..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Count Minimax schrieb:


> Andals Rolle ist sehr schön und vor allem schlicht- vielleicht kommt das jetzt langsam wieder? Ich wette, die große Spule ist fürs Abfedern beim Wurf sowie fürs "Handbremsen" gut mit der Rutenhand zu erreichen.


In winziger Größe würde sie eine hübsche Matchrolle abgeben mit der flachen Spule. Wenn schwarze, schlichte Rollen Mode werden fange ich auch an nach aussehen zu kaufen.


> Mir persönlich sind farbige Schnüre unheimlich. Beim Posenangeln ohnehin, aber selbst beim Grundangeln merke ich, dass der Zweifel nagt, wenn ich eine dunkle Schnur draufhabe. Natürlich ist dies nur ein Gefühl- schließlich werden die entsprechenden Schnüre millionenfach benutzt und haben sich bewehrt. Zwar mögen die Fische nicht schnurscheu sein, ich bin es aber schon..


Eben! Es ist wie bei den zyklisch auftretenden Stroft-Diskussionen - mag sein das andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter haben aber ich will auf Frau Topf nicht verzichten. Zumindest nicht dauerhaft. Vertrauen ist wichtig!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> In winziger Größe würde sie eine hübsche Matchrolle abgeben mit der flachen Spule. Wenn schwarze, schlichte Rollen Mode werden fange ich auch an nach aussehen zu kaufen.
> 
> Eben! Es ist wie bei den zyklisch auftretenden Stroft-Diskussionen - mag sein das andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter haben aber ich will auf Frau Topf nicht verzichten. Zumindest nicht dauerhaft. Vertrauen ist wichtig!



Hihihi, Du legst es wohl darauf an, möglichst viel Zeit in Deiner Mancave zu verbringen:
 "Hach Schatz, Du bist wie meine Lieblingsschnur, zäh, abriebfest und dehnungsarm- und total durchsichtig!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hihihi, Du legst es wohl darauf an, möglichst viel Zeit in Deiner Mancave zu verbringen:
> "Hach Schatz, Du bist wie meine Lieblingsschnur, zäh, abriebfest und dehnungsarm- und total durchsichtig!



"...und auch in größeren Durchmessern geschmeidig!"
Gegenfrage: würdest du es nicht darauf anlegen möglichst viel Platz in der Mancave zu verbringen?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also groß ist die Rolle wirklich nicht. 315 gr.....

Und bunte Schnur schreckt maximal die Angler, nicht die Fische. Die Spinnfischer beweisen es ja tagtäglich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> In winziger Größe würde sie eine hübsche Matchrolle abgeben mit der flachen Spule. Wenn schwarze, schlichte Rollen Mode werden fange ich auch an nach aussehen zu kaufen.



Weil seit einem Umzug immer noch nach zwei gerne gefischten Rollen verschollen sind, hab ich mich aktuell auch schon umgesehen. Die BP-4 ist für den gedachten Zweck eine Nr. zu groß. Gäbs die für 100-120m 0,25er wärs um mich geschehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ging mir auch eher um die Schnurfassung. Gefühlt ein Kilometer 0,16er ist einfach zu krass


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dafür gibt es ja Unterschnur...!

Mal sehen, wie es sich an der Wurm entwickeln word. Dann kommt noch die eine, oder andere E-Spule dazu ins Haus. Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dünner als eine 18er muss es nicht werden. Ich will ja Fische und keine Fischlis fangen.

B.a.w. wird sie fürs Zanderfischen mit NKs hier am Rhein herhalten müssen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gefällt mir gut dein Röllchen Andal #6 

Würde bestimmt gut zur Nash Scope Sawn off passen. Werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten

Edit: steh sogar in der Beschreibung ich Depp ^^ naja 0.35er würde mit 120m wohl noch langen


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Mit der Barbe habe ich im Rhein und in verschiedenen Mittelgebirgsflüssen recht unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die Standplätze scheinen in kleineren Fließen eher nach Struktur gewählt zu werden - im Rhein ausschließlich nach Futtervorkommen.
Für den Rhein kann ich bestimmen dass große Köder große Fische bringen.
Und zwar richtig große Köder.. .
Ebenfalls steigt die Fischgröße mit der Entfernung vom Ufer.
Wer bereit ist, mit schwerstem Gerät, so weit wie möglich im Strom zu fischen und wirklich viel zu füttern (2 Zentner+...), wird mit echten Großbarben belohnt.
Leider ist diese Art der angelei sehr aufwändig und anstrengend, und der Drill ist auch nicht so prickelnd.. . Aber wenn es nur darum geht, mal ne richtig große Barbe zu fangen, ist diese Methode unschlagbar.
Heute mache ich das ganz anders: Man sucht sich eine möglichst große und abgelegene Buhne mit starker Rückströmung. Dann braucht man noch einen zuverlässigen Anwohner, 100kg Futter und etwas Geld.
Nach 3 Wochen fange ich Großbarben direkt vor meinen Füßen... .
Im Hauptstrom hat die ganze Angelei mehr vom Brandungsangeln (350gr Oostendeloot und 100gr Hakenköder..), als vom feinen Friedfischangeln und macht mir heute weniger Spaß.
In kleineren Fließen ist allein die Köderwahl ein ganz eigenes Thema.
Noch viel wichtiger ist es die, je nach Jahreszeit, sehr unterschiedlichen Standplätze zu kennen oder zu finden.

Ach - noch was zu überbackenen Steinen:
Früher habe ich die Steine mit Scheibletten überbacken, heute mache ich ein richtiges Käsefondue mit abgetöteten Maden.
So kann man mühelos große Mengen produzieren und den Überschuß einfrieren.
Petri

Noch was: Viele der grösseren Fische aus Rhein und spanischen Flüssen habe ich auf 10-12cm lange KöFis gefangen.. .


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eine nette Zugabe zur Tasche. 16 b.z.w. 21 Hook Baits kann man ja noch probieren. Aber bei 13 gr. Futterpellets wirds schon schwer, eine Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine nette Zugabe zur Tasche. 16 b.z.w. 21 Hook Baits kann man ja noch probieren. Aber bei 13 gr. Futterpellets wirds schon schwer, eine Aussage zu treffen.
> 
> ...



13 Gramm Pellets? Hast Du ein Aquarium ? ;-)

Über Beigaben (egal ob Haribo oder Angelkram) freu ich mich jedes Mal, ist einfach ne nette Geste des Verkäufers.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> 13 Gramm Pellets? Hast Du ein Aquarium ? ;-)
> 
> Über Beigaben (egal ob Haribo oder Angelkram) freu ich mich jedes Mal, ist einfach ne nette Geste des Verkäufers.



Finde ich bei Mika oft erstaunlich. Für 20 Euro bestellt und öfter ne große Menge vom Sortiment als Beigabe dabei


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich freue mich auch immer über Zugaben.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde zugaben mist, ich überweise ja auch nicht zwei Eur mehr!!!11elf


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde zugaben mist, ich überweise ja auch nicht zwei Eur mehr!!!11elf




Solltest du unbedingt versuchen!

Überweis mal n Zehner mehr. Dann bekommst du bestimmt Zugaben für nen Fünfer.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Also groß ist die Rolle wirklich nicht. 315 gr.....


Also wenn ich mir von deinem Bild mit GIMP ein Stück vom Zollstock abkneife , das um 95Grad rotiere und die Spulenkante abmesse, dann sollte das 66 bis 67mm sein.

Das ist doch schon ein großes Röllchen ... ist das richtig?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Spule hat 60 mm Durchmesser.

Was ist klein, was ist groß? Wie groß muss eine mittlere Specimenrolle sein?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Antwort für richtig(st)e Größe: 50mm :m (die verbreiteteste 4000er)

Aber 60mm ist schonmal 20% mehr pro Umdrehung, wobei das Volumen und die Wuchtigkeit erheblich ansteigt, und wenn man sieht wie klein und zierlich noch eine (Stipper-)Rolle mit einer 40mm Spule daherkommt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du musst sie ja nicht fischen und mir wird sie Freude bereiten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was ich an „Zugaben” so mag: sie verleiten zum Experimentieren. 
Das war schon früher so bei Gummi-Köder-Bestellungen, das letzte Mal waren 16er Gamakatsu Karpfen-Match-Haken dabei (Plättchen), seitdem denk ich schon wieder übers Stippen in Krautlücken nach.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Du musst sie ja nicht fischen und mir wird sie Freude bereiten.



 Je mehr ich mich mit der schönen Rolle beschäftige, desto mehr wünsche ich, sie würde *mir* Freude bereiten. In der natürlichen Ordnung der Dinge wäre ihr Platz an meiner Foxxy Royale..




geomas schrieb:


> Was ich an „Zugaben” so mag: sie verleiten zum Experimentieren.
> Das war schon früher so bei Gummi-Köder-Bestellungen, das letzte Mal waren 16er Gamakatsu Karpfen-Match-Haken dabei (Plättchen), seitdem denk ich schon wieder übers Stippen in Krautlücken nach.



Gamakatsu gegenüber bin ich immer aufgeschlossen. Wie wirken denn diese Haken im Vergleich zum Carbon Feeder von Drennan gleicher Größe?

Ich krieg immer nur Zugaben von Askari. Leider fehlt bei denen meistens der Griff zum wegwerfen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Du musst sie ja nicht fischen und mir wird sie Freude bereiten.



Das ist sicher keine Kritik an deiner Kaufentscheidung-  wenn du sagst dass die Rolle taugt dann zweifelt das sicher niemand hier an, lediglich zum matchen oder pickern wäre sie den Leuten etwas groß, an meiner (immer noch nicht versandten :c) Avon würde sie sich sicher ausnehmend gut machen  (und ist als Pin-Alternative für die Rute bei mir durchaus im Gespräch) - bin auf erste Fronteindrücke von dir gespannt.

Apropos Avon - die Engländer schmeissen mit der 1,5lbs Specialist Feeder bis 3 Unzen - also knapp 90 Gramm. Das wird ein Fest an der Fulle  vermaledeite Vorfreude...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Tommys ziehen dann aber auch nicht durch, wie die Mutterschänder.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Je mehr ich mich mit der schönen Rolle beschäftige, desto mehr wünsche ich, sie würde *mir* Freude bereiten. In der natürlichen Ordnung der Dinge wäre ihr Platz an meiner Foxxy Royale..


Das sollte bei einer so preiswerten (!) Rolle doch vor Ostern noch drin sein, oder? Geb der Tacklewut nach, fülle dein Mojometer... öffne dich der anglersammelnden Tackleindustrie... allein schon um deiner Foxxy artgerechte Haltungsbedingungen zu ermöglichen!


> Ich krieg immer nur Zugaben von Askari. Leider fehlt bei denen meistens der Griff zum wegwerfen...



Ich habe jetzt Kleinzeug, Breadpunches und eine Feederauflage für Fließgewässer bei Askari bestellt. Als Geschenk soll es ne Stirnlampe geben, davon kann man als Aalangler nie genug in der Tacklebox haben, deswegen bin ich vorsichtig optimistisch-  auch wenn du grundsätzlich recht hast; askari hat schon ohne Geschenke mitunter qualitativ diskussionswürdige Artikel im Portfolio. Beim Gerlinger gab es mal bei ner reinem Friedfischbestellung nen Eigenmarkengummifisch. Das fand ich nett, er wirkte gut verarbeitet - und hat bis heute, zwei Jahre Später, kein Wasser gesehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Tommys ziehen dann aber auch nicht durch, wie die Mutterschänder.



Dieser Hinweis kommt durchaus rechtzeitig, danke! :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei einem meiner bevorzugten Ebay-Händler gibt es regelmäßig Aalglocken. Die kann ich bald als Einwegartikel benützen. :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sollte bei einer so preiswerten (!) Rolle doch vor Ostern noch drin sein, oder? Geb der Tacklewut nach, fülle dein Mojometer... öffne dich der anglersammelnden Tackleindustrie...
> 
> Das macht Dir Spass, eh?
> 
> 
> Ich habe jetzt Kleinzeug, Breadpunches und eine Feederauflage für Fließgewässer bei Askari bestellt. Als Geschenk soll es ne Stirnlampe geben, davon kann man als Aalangler nie genug in der Tacklebox haben, deswegen bin ich vorsichtig optimistisch- auch wenn du grundsätzlich recht hast; askari hat schon ohne Geschenke mitunter qualitativ diskussionswürdige Artikel im Portfolio. Beim Gerlinger gab es mal bei ner reinem Friedfischbestellung nen Eigenmarkengummifisch. Das fand ich nett, er wirkte gut verarbeitet - und hat bis heute, zwei Jahre Später, kein Wasser gesehen.



Dis Stirnlampe hab ich, allerdings noch nicht ausgepackt. Ich sag mal so: Ein Unboxing Video werd ich nicht machen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich will doch nur dass du (und deine foxxy) glücklich bist! Ausserdem kann ich Madame Topf dann sagen "Aber der Minimax hat die auch!"
(- "wenn der Minimax von ner Brücke springt - machst du es dann auch?!"
"Wenn unten Fisch ist... wer weiß?")
Ausserdem fürchte ich: wenn dir was gefällt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es mir auch gefällt relativ groß  (Bladerunner 2049 evtl. ausgenommen)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, ich bin mir sicher bei der Nashrolle ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen. 
Aber heut Abend ist Romantik und Beziehungspflege angesagt..:l
Ich werd die Heritage nach allen Regeln der Kunst verwöhnen- hab sie in saumässigem Zustand zu Petrus Luciopercus geschickt. Jetzt werden Fisch- und Futterkrusten entfernt, ebenso altes Öl und Fett mit einer leichten Spiritusmassage. Danach eine hauchzarte Fettschicht für Klicker und Federn, und ein Tröpfchen oder zwei von dem Nähmaschinenöl was so gut nach Schiesspulver duftet, da sind wir wählerisch. Und schliesslich hab ich schon vor Wochen 100 Meter der feinsten 14er GTM abmessen lassen, die werd ich ihr mit nem perfekten Arbor Knot anlegen- was anderes akzeptiert sie nicht. Und als kleine Überraschung werd ich morgen nach der Arbeit edlen moosgrünen 2mm Filz einkaufen und ihr ne schöne Schlechtwetterrückenplatte schneidern...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Nordlichtangler:

Sorry, wenn ich heute etwas spröde rübergekommen bin. So war es nicht gemeint. Ich hab leider auch bisweilen Stimmungsschwankungen für die ich keine plausiblen Erklärungen geben kann. Also bitte nicht böse sein! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann ich schon verstehen! #h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Gamakatsu gegenüber bin ich immer aufgeschlossen. Wie wirken denn diese Haken im Vergleich zum Carbon Feeder von Drennan gleicher Größe?
> ...



Den Carbon Feeder hab ich leider als Größe 16 nicht griffbereit. Ein 18er Carbon Feeder ist viel kleiner. Die 16er Gamakatsu „Power Carp” (dunkel, barbless, spade, geschränkt und durchaus „Wide-gape-mäßig” von der Form) sind etwa von der Größe eines 14er Drennan Super Spade und machen bislang (trocken) einen durchweg guten Eindruck. Sauscharf und stabiler als reine Silverfish-Modelle. Die Spitze ist stärker nach innen gezogen als bei den Drennan-Haken in meinem Bestand.
Aufgrund der Größe prima für ein einzelnes Maiskorn (normale Größe des Korns), 2-3 Maden oder ähnlich kleine Köder geeignet.
Kann morgen gerne mal ein Vergleichs-Bildchen machen.

Ach ja: den Power Match gibts in Größen von 10-18 jeweils mit/ohne Widerhaken und als Öhr- sowie Plättchenhaken.

Meine ersten „Westhaken” in Friedfischgröße waren Gamakatsus, von meinem Onkel aus Westberlin in die Ostzone verschifft. Ein Unterscheid wie Tag und Nacht zu den ebenso biegsamen* wie unscharfen Osthaken ;-) Das Modell 6310 (im blauen DAM-Briefchen) gibt es heute leider nicht mehr.

*) ...und wenn sie nicht aufgebogen sind, naja, sind sie halt gebrochen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin mir sicher bei der Nashrolle ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen.
> Aber heut Abend ist Romantik und Beziehungspflege angesagt..:l
> Ich werd die Heritage nach allen Regeln der Kunst verwöhnen- hab sie in saumässigem Zustand zu Petrus Luciopercus geschickt. Jetzt werden Fisch- und Futterkrusten entfernt, ebenso altes Öl und Fett mit einer leichten Spiritusmassage. Danach eine hauchzarte Fettschicht für Klicker und Federn, und ein Tröpfchen oder zwei von dem Nähmaschinenöl was so gut nach Schiesspulver duftet, da sind wir wählerisch. Und schliesslich hab ich schon vor Wochen 100 Meter der feinsten 14er GTM abmessen lassen, die werd ich ihr mit nem perfekten Arbor Knot anlegen- was anderes akzeptiert sie nicht. Und als kleine Überraschung werd ich morgen nach der Arbeit edlen moosgrünen 2mm Filz einkaufen und ihr ne schöne Schlechtwetterrückenplatte schneidern...


Hashtag Tackleporn...
Ich stelle mir gedämpftes Licht vor, flackernde Kerzen, romantische Musik und du legst mit versonnenem lächeln den Arbor Knot an, das kleine Grüne liegt bereit...
Von der Schlechtwetterrückenplatte würde ich gerne mehr sehen wenn fertig gestellt


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier wird es grad etwas Strange 

Baywa Pellets kamen heute an. Später mal gucken wie gut sie sich im MF lösen bzw wie sie sich generell lösen.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hier wird es grad etwas Strange
> 
> Baywa Pellets kamen heute an. Später mal gucken wie gut sie sich im MF lösen bzw wie sie sich generell lösen.



Wenn Du auch gefühlskalt bist! |kopfkrat

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn Du auch gefühlskalt bist! |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Würde ich jetzt nicht von mir behaupten. So etwas ist wohl einfach nur neu für mich 

Zum Futter: 1min pro mm Durchmesser ist zwar anwendbar aber dann sind es keine Pellets mehr ^^ das Futter ähnelt dann eher einem lockeren Feederfutter was sich sofort aus den Korb löst ( sieht auch mehr nach Brei aus als nach Pellets). Im MF löste es sich beim geringsten Wasserkontakt sofort und bildete einen feinen Teppich. Nächste mal versuche ich es mit halber Einwirkzeit.

Zu den Maver Ruten: Danke für euren Tipp. Die 2,70m Version gefällt mir vom ersten Eindruck sehr gut. Für den Preis wirklich Top. Hoffe sie macht am Wasser ebenfalls eine gute Figur.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Nächste mal versuche ich es mit halber Einwirkzeit.



10-15 Sekunden,gut abschütten und dann mal 15-20 Minuten ziehen lassen. 




Xianeli schrieb:


> Zu den Maver Ruten: Danke für euren Tipp. Die 2,70m Version gefällt mir vom ersten Eindruck sehr gut. Für den Preis wirklich Top. Hoffe sie macht am Wasser ebenfalls eine gute Figur.



Das ist echt 'ne kleine, feine Rutensau 
Wirkt in der Ausstattung plus dezenter Optik insgesamt auch sehr stimmig. 

Hatte bei meiner 3m erst Bedenken wegen der doch kleinen Beringung. 

Ein Wurftest gestern hinter dem Haus(Nachbarn kennen das bereits) machte aber deutlich, das du selbst damit weiter wirfst, als die meisten Spots das überhaupt erfordern.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja genau die beringung... Das ist mir ebenfalls sofort aufgefallen das diese deutlich kleiner sind als die meiner anderen Feederruten. Denke aber auch das es kein Problem darstellen sollte. Die dezente Optik finde ich wirklich gelungen. Die feinere Spitze empfinde ich aber für sehr sensibel und fein. Ob das angegeben WG damit erreicht werden kann? Kann mich aber auch vom Gefühl her täuschen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 10-15 Sekunden,gut abschütten und dann mal 15-20 Minuten ziehen lassen.



Doch deutlich weniger als gedacht. Ich werde es probieren. Danke


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Doch deutlich weniger als gedacht. Ich werde es probieren. Danke



Bin an Deinen Pellet-Test-Resultaten sehr interessiert.

PS: Falls Du eine Maver Reality wieder loswerden willst - bitte Nachricht an mich (war zu langsam)  ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wolltest auch eine in 2,70 ? Tut mir Leid dann weil ich die letzten 2 bestellt hatte ^^ 

Ich frag mal nach ob die nochmal geliefert wird


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Die feinere Spitze empfinde ich aber für sehr sensibel und fein. Ob das angegeben WG damit erreicht werden kann? Kann mich aber auch vom Gefühl her täuschen



Vom Gefühl her, würde ich das nicht mal mit der No. 2 Spitze probieren, die WG Angabe halte ich für zu hoch angesetzt.

Durchgezogen dürfte da bei 50/55 g  Ende sein. 

Langt für diese Art Ruten aber dicke.

War die von Anglerfuchs? Falls ja,eigentlich kein Problem das die über Maver nachordern.

Matchanglershop hat leider nur die Varianten ab 3m.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wolltest auch eine in 2,70 ? Tut mir Leid dann weil ich die letzten 2 bestellt hatte ^^
> 
> Ich frag mal nach ob die nochmal geliefert wird



„RuhrfischerPG” hatte sie mir ans Herz gelegt (DANKE!), ich war nur zögerlicher als Du ;-)

Hab mittlerweile die Browning Commercial King Wand XL ins Auge gefaßt, eine zumindest auf dem Papier vergleichbare Rute.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> „RuhrfischerPG” hatte sie mir ans Herz gelegt (DANKE!), ich war nur zögerlicher als Du ;-)
> 
> Hab mittlerweile die Browning Commercial King Wand XL ins Auge gefaßt, eine zumindest auf dem Papier vergleichbare Rute.



Ich hab mal ne Anfrage dort hin geschickt und warte auf Antwort. Notfalls kannst du gerne eine von mir haben. Wollte niemandem was wegschnappen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Anfrage dort hin geschickt und warte auf Antwort. Notfalls kannst du gerne eine von mir haben. Wollte niemandem was wegschnappen



Danke, ich Trottel war nur zu langsam. Wollte eigentlich noch was „angelfremdes” erledigen und mich dann selbst per Rutenkauf belohnen ;-)

Fühl Dich bitte zu nichts verpflichtet und hab Spaß mit den Ruten.

Viele Grüße, Georg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab spaßeshalber mal ein paar kleine Haken, so wie ich sie letztes Jahr gerne benutzt habe, mit den Gamakatsu Power Carp (kostenlose Zugabe bei einer Web-Bestellung) verglichen.






Den von Dir, Minimax, so geschätzten Drennan Carbon Feeder hab ich leider nur als 18er. 
Der Gamakatsu liegt größenmäßig zwischen 14er und 16er Super Spade, und ist in etwa vergleichbar mit dem 16er Wide Gape Specialist.
Sollte für ein mittelgroßes Maiskorn super passen. Freu mich schon auf den Frühling, Karauschen, ich komme!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke, ich Trottel war nur zu langsam. Wollte eigentlich noch was „angelfremdes” erledigen und mich dann selbst per Rutenkauf belohnen ;-)
> 
> Fühl Dich bitte zu nichts verpflichtet und hab Spaß mit den Ruten.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Georg.



Breche mir ja keinen Zacken aus der Krone wenn ich nachfrage  aber bei anglerfuchs müsste ein nachbestellen normal kein Problem sein


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Breche mir ja keinen Zacken aus der Krone wenn ich nachfrage  aber bei anglerfuchs müsste ein nachbestellen normal kein Problem sein



Danke! Könntest Du mir bitte die Anglerfuchs-Antwort als PN schicken, dann nehm ich Kontakt mit denen auf.

PS: hat Sohnemann noch immer den Brolly in Beschlag genommen?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Könntest Du mir bitte die Anglerfuchs-Antwort als PN schicken, dann nehm ich Kontakt mit denen auf.
> 
> PS: hat Sohnemann noch immer den Brolly in Beschlag genommen?



Mach ich dann sofort =) 

Ja der Brolly wird immer wieder auf und ab gebaut ^^ Härtetest im Wohnzimmer  so schnell wie das auf und ab gebaut ist aber kein Problem. 


Benutze sonst auch nur Drennan Haken aber kannst ja mal berichten wie es mit der Schärfe der Hakenspitze nach einem erfolgreichen Tag bestellt ist. Wechsle zwar eigentlich immer nach nem Tag aber würde mich trotzdem interessieren.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab spaßeshalber mal ein paar kleine Haken, so wie ich sie letztes Jahr gerne benutzt habe, mit den Gamakatsu Power Carp (kostenlose Zugabe bei einer Web-Bestellung) verglichen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den von Dir, Minimax, so geschätzten Drennan Carbon Feeder hab ich leider nur als 18er.
> Der Gamakatsu liegt größenmäßig zwischen 14er und 16er Super Spade, und ist in etwa vergleichbar mit dem 16er Wide Gape Specialist.
> Sollte für ein mittelgroßes Maiskorn super passen. Freu mich schon auf den Frühling, Karauschen, ich komme!



Vielen Dank für das tolle, aussagekräftige Vergleichsphoto- super! 
Es ist ja generelle so, wenn man nur das Bild eines bestimmten Haken vor Augen hat, das man ihn dennoch kaum beurteilen kann- eigentlich müsste man im Angelladen immer eine Auswahl seiner Lieblingshaken dabei haben, und sie gegen die Hakenbriefchen im Regal halten.
Interessant am Gamakatsu -den es, wie die Recherche ergab auch mit Wiederhaken gibt- die insgesamt sehr "runde" Form,
im Vergleich sieht man den sehr kurrzen Schenkel, die möglicherweise schon leichte CircleEffekte hervorrufen könnte. Ich glaube auch, das er deshalb schärfehaltiger sein könnte, weil die empfindliche Hakenspitze etwas mehr im inneren der Hakenbiegung liegt. Interessanter Haken.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kleiner als 12er Specimen habe ich  wohl gar keine mehr. Jedenfalls benutze ich sie nicht mehr.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^ ich werd den Gamakatsu mal ausprobieren und ihn mir gegebenenfalls noch ne Nummer größer und mit Öhr holen. Die leicht angedeutete Circle-Form ist in der Realität minimal stärker als auf dem Bild ersichtlich.
Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.

Letztlich gibts ja etliche gute Haken, 2017 war der Wide Gape Specialist mein Favorit, davor diverse Kamasan-Haken. Irgendwann werd ich mal die Owner-Produkte probieren. Ist wie mit der Schnur- oder auch Köder-Wahl eine Frage des Vertrauens.
Und trotzdem macht es Spaß, etwas herumzuexperimentieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ein unbeholfener Friedfischer überlegen würde selber zu binden-  sagen wir fürs Feedern, Trotten und leichte Grund- und mittelschwere Posenangeln - was wäre denn eine taugliche Erstaustattung an Haken, Garnen und evtl. Hilfsmitteln?
Bekanntlich nutze ich ja vorgebundene Vorfächer von Owner, Gamakatzu und Sensas bisher. Ich glaube kleiner als 18er und größer als 8er gehe ich idR nicht.
Mich interessiert es ja schon aber auf try and error käufe habe ich wenig lust


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eine Zeit lang hatte ich nur relativ kleine Drennan Specialist im Beritt. Mittlerweile sind die Haken deutlich größer und ein wilder Marken-Mix. Vom 2/0er Butthaken abwärts ist so gut wie alles dabei - immer schön auf den Köder abgestimmt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich benutze zum Posenangeln und feedern hauptsächlich 8er und 10er, seltener auch 12er aber noch kleiner fast nie.

Gamkatsu, Owner, Kamasan, Drennan hauptsächlich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am Fluss mit Pellets, Miniboilies oder Frühstücksfleisch meist 8er und 10er Kamasan B983. 

Maden, Würmer, Maiskorn/Kombi biete ich überwiegend an Kogha Fertigvorfächern an,meist die Rotaugen und Brassenvariante in Größen 12-14

Am Kanal, Method/Pellet Feeder überwiegend mit:

Preston PR-C1  12 und 14
Kamasan B983 12 und 14
Matrix Feeder Riggers 12 und 14, wobei die aber recht groß ausfallen 

Für "normale" Feederanwendungen am Kanal die o.g.Kogha Fertigvorfächer, aber dann auch bis Größe 16


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Von der Schlechtwetterrückenplatte würde ich gerne mehr sehen wenn fertig gestellt




Die Schlechtwetterrückenplatte ist eine ganz simple Vorrichtung, die es mir mit meinen Eishänden ermöglicht, auch bei kälterer Witterung mit der Pin zu Angeln. Man hat sie ja ständig in der Hand und hält sie waagerecht, das bedeutet, die Finger sind immer in Kontakt zum kalten Metall der Rückenplatte.
Als ich die Rolle zum Zanderpit geschickt hatte, hab ich die entfernt und musste nun eine neue anbringen. In der kalten Jahreszeit (an meinen Massstäben also von Ende September bis anfang Juni) beklebe ich die Rückenplatte meiner Pin mit Korkfolie oder Tapete von 1mm Stärke -hab vor Jahren eine ausreichende Menge gefunden. Den Gedanken, stattdessen Filz zu nehmen hatte ich schon länger, aber wieder einmal war ich zu faul es zu besorgen- und ich bin mir garnicht sicher ob es halten würde.
Die Verbindung wird mit Streifen von doppelseitigem Klebeband hergestellt, die ich am Plattenrand und in der Mitte aufbringe, und die sich überlappen- so kann man das ganze Geraffel im Frühjahr leichter entfernen. Dabei wird auch die Platte zerstört, aber die ist dann meist ohnehin angebröselt und versifft.
Zurück bleiben nur wenige Klebereste, die sich leicht mit etwas Spritus entfernen lassen.
Wie die angehängten Abbildungen zeigen, sieht es ziemlich grauenhaft aus- aber es ist sehr angenehm für die Finger bei Kälte, umd irgend wie ist es mir auch zum liebgewonnenen Ritual geworden, wenn die Tage wieder schön werden, den "Winterpelz" abzuknibbeln.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ein unbeholfener Friedfischer überlegen würde selber zu binden- sagen wir fürs Feedern, Trotten und leichte Grund- und mittelschwere Posenangeln - was wäre denn eine taugliche Erstaustattung an Haken, Garnen und evtl. Hilfsmitteln?
> Bekanntlich nutze ich ja vorgebundene Vorfächer von Owner, Gamakatzu und Sensas bisher. Ich glaube kleiner als 18er und größer als 8er gehe ich idR nicht.
> Mich interessiert es ja schon aber auf try and error käufe habe ich wenig lust



Tja zur Hakenfrage.. Also bei meiner stark ausbaufähigen Grundangelei setz ich häufig etwas wahllos auf Fertige Vorfächer, oder verschiedenes mit Plättchen oder Öhr, bevorzugt kräftig in kleinen Größen. da wird sich jetzt aber einiges ändern, hab verschiedene Produkte zum Testen bestellt. Jedenfalls trau ich mir hier keine qualifizierte Aussage zu.


 Beim Posenangeln erkenn ich eher ne klare Linie- die aber eben sehr persönlich/vertrauensgeprägt ist. Zunächst mal verschmähe ich fürs Posenangeln Öhrhaken, und fühle mich nur mit Plättchen wohl. Auch binde ich beim Posenangeln
 durch.
Schau ich mir meine Hakenbox an, seh ich natürlich als erstes Den Drennan Carbon Feeder, von 8-18, aber im praktischen Gebrauch sind bei mir 10-16, und zu 80% 14 und seltener 12. Dann hat sich ergänzend, hauptsächlich aus logistischen Gründen seit letztem Jahr der Colmic Hayabusa H.CHN122 in 8-12 eingeschlichen, für voluminöse Weichköder.
Dann nutze ich selten für Kleinstköder unspezifische, möglichst dünndrähtige Matchhaken in 16-20, gerne Owner, und ebenso selten kleine (10) Aalhaken für Würmer, auch gerne von Owner.

 Am besten wäre es, wenn Du selber binden möchtest, die Haken Deines Vertrauens weiterhin zu nutzen, und diese lose zu kaufen. Und als Vorfachmaterial die Schnur deines Vertrauens in verschiedenen Durchmesser unterhalb dem deiner Hauptschnur- ein Schächtelchen mit Fächern und drei Kleinstspulen, und Du bist frei. Ich hab die selberbinderei nur angefangen, weil irgendwann mein Rucksack bis zum Rand mit 8654 Vorfachmäppchen gefüllt war..
 dann bist Du fertig


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bindest du komplett freihand oder nimmst du nen hakenbinder zur hülf?
*ed*
Und danke für die pragmatisch-realistische Antwort!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bindest du komplett freihand oder nimmst du nen hakenbinder zur hülf?



 Ich binde nur Freihand, weiss nicht mit diesen Hakenbindern umzugehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In Sachen Haken: wenn ich „einfach” angeln möchte, nehme ich gerne Öhrhaken wie den Drennan Sweetcorn oder verstärkt den Wide Gape Specialist in verschiedenen Größen (typischerweise von 12-16) mit ans Wasser und binde vor Ort direkt an die Hauptschnur. Neuerdings bevorzuge ich den Palomarknoten dafür.

Kleine Haarmontagen binde ich zu Hause vor - mit Drennan Carp Hair Riggers, Power Hair Riggers oder Preston PR38.

Feine, dünndrahtige (Plättchen-) Haken benutze ich seltener, hab aber mit Gamakatsu LS-2210S und den feineren Drennan- und Kamasanhaken gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die binde ich zu Hause vor mit einem „Helfer” von Stonfo.

Gute Universalhaken sind die Kamasan Animal und 911. Beide gibts mit/ohne Widerhaken, jeweils als Plättchen-/Öhrhaken.

Größere Haken als einen 8er hab ich ne Weile nicht benutzt, hab aber typischerweise den bereits empfohlenen Kamasan B983 und Drennan Carbon Specimen (identisch mit dem neuen „Specimen”???) für den Fall der Fälle dabei.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Circle-Hooks: will ich irgendwann mal ausprobieren. 
Die gängigen Modelle von Guru (der QM1 ist bei den Briten offenbar sehr populär) und Preston sind wohl keine echten Kreishaken. 
Den hier https://www.uk-hooks.com/details.php?selected=363 gibts auch in Friedfisch-tauglichen Größen und die Form ist noch „kreisiger” als bei den oben genannten Alternativen.
Hab ihn leider noch nicht hier in D gefunden.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Herr Topf,

Haken nehmen wir Sensas, weil wir Sensas haben. 

Hilfsmittel zum Hakenbinden brauchst Du nur, wenn die Vorfächer eine bestimmte Länge haben sollen und das möglichst gleichmäßig für Vorfachboxen. Plättchenhaken haben den Vorteil, die lassen sich sogar mit verbundenen Augen binden. Besonders gut geht das in den favorisierten Größen 8 bis 14.

Viel interessanter ist die Frage wie und wo Du die vorgebundenen Haken lagern willst. Oder willst Du vor Ort binden?

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Circle-Hooks: will ich irgendwann mal ausprobieren.
> Die gängigen Modelle von Guru (der QM1 ist bei den Briten offenbar sehr populär) und Preston sind wohl keine echten Kreishaken.



 Ich erwarte grad ein Päckchen das u.A. Korum CS "Hair Rig Hooks" enthält, deren Version dieser Semi/Pseudo Kreishaken. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich erwarte grad ein Päckchen das u.A. Korum CS "Hair Rig Hooks" enthält, deren Version dieser Semi/Pseudo Kreishaken. *Bin schon gespannt.*



Ich auch, berichte bitte nach Deinem Trip ins Reich der Pferdegründlinge ;-)

PS: Beim Thema Centerpin fiel mir das in diesem Video https://youtu.be/3_bthbXrqg4 gefischt schöne Modell auf.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast: Was nutzt Du denn zum Transport gebundener Haken - oder bindest Du nur direkt am Wasser?
Hast Du noch eine hölzerne Vorfachbox traditioneller Bauart oder etwas neumodisches?

Ich finde die Maxi-Rig-Boards* (modern für Wickelbrettchen) von Korum ganz praktisch, die sind aber für kleine Angeltaschen schon fast zu sperrig.
Für kurze Angeltrips mit leichtem Gepäck werd ich wohl auf „am Wasser binden” oder kompakte Schaumstoff-Aufwickler zurückgreifen.

*) https://www.korum.co.uk/products/itm-tackle-boxes/maxi-rig-store


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist die Frage wie und wo Du die vorgebundenen Haken lagern willst. Oder willst Du vor Ort binden?


Für meine Deadbaitvorfächer habe ich ein Stück Rohriso in einer Pappröhre, mit kleinen Nägeln fixiere ich die Schlaufe und wickle dann rum, ähnliches würde mir für die Friedfischhaken vorschweben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich nehme einen passenden Öhrhaken, ein passendes Stück Schnur und fertig ist mein Vorfach. Direkt vor Ort und genau so, wie es erforderlich ist.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

geomas Vorschlag zum Transport ist ganz gut. Habe das gleiche als Set https://www.friedfischen.de/KORUM-Maxi-Rig-Manager---Fully-Loaded.html 

Liegt bei mir im Wohnzimmer in der Schublade vom Couchtisch. Da ist dann alles drin  bzw passt alles rein was man benötigt ( hab noch 2 extra Dosen von B.richie für Haken drin). Wenn ich dann angeln fahre kommt nur das Board mit den gebundenen Vorfächern mit die ich beim TV gucken gebunden habe.

Zum Binden habe ich ein Hakenbindegerät und den Stonfo Hakenbinder. Tjoah beides benutze ich eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich verwende den Profi Blinker Wahnsinnshaken, ist mit Öhr und gibt es bis Größe 16. Binde den auch immer am Gewässer und passe mir meine Vorfächer den lokalen Gegebenheiten so an.

Wenn es ganz fein sein soll, habe ich noch einen sehr dünndrähtigen Plätchenhaken von Kamasan, die ich inzwischen aber nur noch für Stippen verwende. Aufgrund der Dünndrähtigkeit ist die Hakenspitze beim Grundangeln sehr schnell beschädigt.

Mit Ausnahme von Stahlvorfächer fertige ich alle meine Vorfächer direkt am Wasser, bin da ja zum Vergnügen und nicht zum Wettangeln.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr beim lieben Ali diese Haken bestellt und sie die ganze Saison über gefischt und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Scharf, stabil (an der China-Größe 6 Karpfen bis ~15Pfd am MF gelandet) und immer in ausreichender Anzahl am Mann.
Um noch mehr Größen zur Auswahl zu haben habe ich jetzt diese noch geordert. Die habe ich noch nicht gefischt machen aber auch einen guten Eindruck.

Seit ich diese Auswahl habe binde ich auch nur noch direkt am Wasser. Ausnahme sind Method Vorfächer da binde ich mir an langen Abenden einen Vorrat in Verschiedenen Stärken und mit verschiedenen Haaren (Baitband, Quickstop, Dorn).
Beim Posenfischen bin ich dazu über gegangen meistens ohne Vorfach d.h. durch gebunden zu fischen.

Heute ist es mir ein Rätsel wie ich so lange auf fertig gebunde Vorfächer zurückgreifen konnte.

EDIT: Ich weiß ja das hier ein, von mir geschätzter, britischer Tacklefetisch gepflegt wird und ich hoffe mich mit diesem Post nicht zu disqualifizieren ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab spaßeshalber mal ein paar kleine Haken, so wie ich sie letztes Jahr gerne benutzt habe, mit den Gamakatsu Power Carp (kostenlose Zugabe bei einer Web-Bestellung) verglichen.
> 
> 
> 
> Angeregt durch diese sehr nützliche Zusammenstellung hab ich auch ein paar Haken verglichen, zum Anschluss an Geomas Abb. dient wieder der Drennan Carbon Feeder (links in 14 u. 12)
> 
> hg
> Minimax
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich weiß ja das hier ein, von mir geschätzter, britischer Tacklefetisch gepflegt wird und ich hoffe mich mit diesem Post nicht zu disqualifizieren ;-)


 
 Ich glaube, allen Fetischisten unter uns  ( |rotwerden) ist klar, dass die meisten Sachen ohnehin vom lieben Ali oder einem seiner Kollegen kommen, und gerade mal lange genug im perfiden Albion verweilen, um nen Union Jack und ein neues Preisschild aufzudrucken :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hab spaßeshalber mal ein paar kleine Haken, so wie ich sie letztes Jahr gerne benutzt habe, mit den Gamakatsu Power Carp (kostenlose Zugabe bei einer Web-Bestellung) verglichen.
> 
> 
> 
> Angeregt durch diese sehr nützliche Zusammenstellung hab ich auch ein paar Haken verglichen, zum Anschluss an Geomas Abb. dient wieder der Drennan Carbon Feeder (links in 14 u. 12)
> 
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke! Der Korum Xpert Power sieht ja schon mal aus wie ein „großer Karpfenhaken”. Etwas in der Richtung müßte ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch noch zulegen.
> 
> Generell finde ich die Haken-Diskussion hier sehr interessant und anregend. Also Danke an alle Beitragenden.
> Und hoffentlich brummt unserem Sir Kochtopf jetzt nicht der Schädel vor all den Vorschlägen ;-)
> 
> Zum Vergrößern anklicken....
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich füge eine weitere Vergleichsserie an, wiederum ist der Carbon Feeder als Vergleich dabei, ebenso der Korum "Circle" Haken zum Vergleich zum Guru QM1


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mir raucht tatsächlich der Kopf und die Vorstellung einen <14er Haken von Hand zu binden wirkt bei meiner Grobmotorik geradezu grotesk. Aber ich werde mich mal beobachten, welche vorfachstärken ich so bevorzuge und es dann mal wagen...
Heute kam meine Askaribestellung - Sonntag bestellt, heute da - super! Es nervt lediglich dass keine Grammatur auf den Birnenbleien geprägt ist aber für diese Saison habe ich genug kleinteile. Die Breadpunches von kogha sind winzig, mit meinem improvisiertem Breadpunch aus einem Kugelschreibergriff kriege ich größere Köder. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet, vor allem worauf angelt man mit dem ~1mm Punch? Auf Mücken?
Bei Friedfischens ruht still und starr der See... klar blieb Messebedingt einiges liegen was aufgearbeitet werden muss aber ich fühle mich, nachdem schon gezahlt wurde, so :c


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ die Breadpunches in kleineren Größen sind meiner Meinung nach nur etwas für „Stipper”, wo die Montage vorsichtig ins Wasser gesenkt wird. 

„Stanzen” von 8mm aufwärts sind fürs „normale Angeln” sicher am praktikabelsten. Und wenn ich mir so überlege, wie rabiat auch kleine Friedfische vergleichsweise große Köder nehmen (wenn sie denn im Freßrausch sind), sollte man auch mit 12mm+ nicht sicher vor 15cm-Plötzen sein ;-)

PS: Ich hoffe sehr, daß Du uns bald die erlösende Nachricht vom Eintreffen Deiner Avon Specialist verkünden kannst.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfach von Einwegspritzen den Boden abschneiden ... fertig sind Punches für die größeren Durchmesser.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal ne blöde Frage wieso braucht man für 1cm Brotflocken einen Punch? Wenn es die Hände nicht tun geh da nicht auch einfach ein Messer oder Schere?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

KLar geht das auch.

Punch ist für Faule oder Leute mit akuten Gichthänden.:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Trifft beides auf mich zu ^^

Ich finde es schön reproduzierbare ködergrößen zu bekommen und man kriegt mit Sicherheit mehr øx mm Köder gestanzt als gerupft-  ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das macht aber ich habe vielleicht drei köderscheiben dabei, der Rest wird liquidiert zu Grundfutter


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

:m|wavey:

Rupfen geht gut - reine Übungssache. Ich hab immer soviel mit wie ich gedenke zu verbrauchen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weil sie gleichmäßig werden,  gleich absaufen, berechenbar werden!?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie ich schon schrieb, reine Übungsache.
Hab ich immer schon zupfenderweise gemacht und noch nie ein Werkzeug dafür vermisst.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Deswegen fängst du auch nur so kümmerliche Schleien


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nun weiß ich endlich dass das an meinen unförmigen Flocken liegt.:m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder es erklärt warum du wenigstens verkümmerte fängst und die anderen keine |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also ich find die „gestanzten” Breadpunches in ihrer Tönnchenform durchaus attraktiv ;-)





(Hier wurde das Brot vorher nicht gewalzt oder anderweitig komprimiert)

Bei größeren Durchmessern, naja, dann wirds ja ohnehin eher eine Flocke, die kann man sicher gut „rupfen”.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Also ich find die „gestanzten” Breadpunches in ihrer Tönnchenform durchaus attraktiv ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hier wurde das Brot vorher nicht gewalzt oder anderweitig komprimiert)
> 
> Bei größeren Durchmessern, naja, dann wirds ja ohnehin eher eine Flocke, die kann man sicher gut „rupfen”.


Eben! Fand auch das gestanzt besser am Haken hält als Flocken - vom komprimierten Brot haben einige Scheiben drei vier driften im hochwasser überstanden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heinz, wie war die Messe?! Hattest du schon berichtet oder habe ich es beim Wühlen im Thread nicht gefunden?!


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo, Ihr könnt euch die Bilder unter www.stippermesse.com ansehen. Wir waren sehr zufrieden, denn 3500 Besucher an einem Tag sind doch für eine reine Friedfischmesse nicht schlecht.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Schön zu lesen, daß die Messe ein Erfolg für Euch war (und für die Besucher sicher auch). Hoffentlich schaffe ich es 2019 nach Bremen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo, Ihr könnt euch die Bilder unter www.stippermesse.com ansehen. Wir waren sehr zufrieden, denn 3500 Besucher an einem Tag sind doch für eine reine Friedfischmesse nicht schlecht.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Supi, mir wurde berichtet das die Messe ein voller Erfolg war und sich Bremen mal wieder an der Spitze der Events dieses Jahr gestellt hat. Supi, hoffentlich packe ich nächstes Jahr auch dorthin, ich fange dann aber mal besser an zu sparen. :m:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Stippermesse ist fürs nächste Jahr gesetzt! Ein Ükeltreff auf der Stippermesse hätte schon fast was episches.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch die 18. Stippermesse findet wieder am *1. Sonntag im März* statt, wenn es der Herr denn so will.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die 2 süßen sind da |rotwerden




Gerade mal doppelt so groß wie ne Pepsi Flasche


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Zeit zum Eisangeln ist vorbei :m
Feine Rütchen, ich hoffe wir erleben hier lebhafte Berichte live in Action


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Glückwunsch! Wirst Du die klassisch, also vom Rodpod/Rutenhalter aus nutzen oder damit auf die Pirsch (neudeutsch „Stalking”) gehen?


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Die 2 süßen sind da |rotwerden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 265776
> 
> 
> Gerade mal doppelt so groß wie ne Pepsi Flasche



Das ist doch ein Witz - oder!!??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
Wozu brauchst Du denn soetwas..??


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab eben noch mal den Fluß in der Nachbarschaft inspiziert - das Eis schwindet zusehends, in 2 Tagen sind wohl alle Angelstellen in der Nähe nutzbar.





Eis auf dem Rückzug - im Vordergrund übrigens wieder eine massive Uferbefestigung, die den Einsatz eines normalen Rutenhalters unmöglich macht.
Hier hatte ich vor 2 Jahren die Idee, ein Bodenstativ zweckzuentfremden ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe schon nächsten Monat den ersten Fisch dran zu haben Kochtopf 

Sowohl als auch geomas. Zu Hause zum "stalken" und im Urlaub auf dem Rutenhalter. Auf dem Steg an einem anderen Gewässer vermutlich auf dem Rod Pod ( oder es kommen andere zum Einsatz )  

Wenn die Gegebenheiten stimmen dann versuch ich sie außerhalb vom Urlaub zu nutzen... Will doch wissen wie sich der Fisch daran anfühlt


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Befürchtungen haben sich leider gestern bestätigt!!!

War an der Weser in 5 unterschiedlichen Buhnen und es gab genau, nichts!!! 

Habe zwar immer nur etwa 45min probiert und dann gewechselt, aber glaube daran hat es nicht gelegen!!!

Es fehlte auch ganz klar der "warme" Regen, denn das Wasser war noch sehr kalt und dazu auch noch klar! Nicht die besten Voraussetzungen!!!

Vom Wetter war alles dabei, Sonne, Regenschauer, bewölkt!!!

Ich hoffe mal Herr Kochtopf kann das Treffen um eine Woche verschieben. (PN)

Gruß Mario


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz - oder!!??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
> Wozu brauchst Du denn soetwas..??



Hauptsächlich für unsere Holland Urlaube wo ich vor dem Haus zu 90 % unter Bäumen aufbauen muss und das Transportmaß stimmen muss weil die Ruten in den doppelten Ladeboden müssen


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du bist also ein Geheimangler, Rute wird geschmuggelt, geangelt unter den Brombeeren... 00X in Aktion.. - ich werf mich wech...|muahah:
Wie lang sind die Teile denn..?
Die sind bestimmt fürs Kanu ganz toll.. .


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist also ein Geheimangler, Rute wird geschmuggelt, geangelt unter den Brombeeren... 00X in Aktion.. - ich werf mich wech...|muahah:
> Wie lang sind die Teile denn..?
> Die sind bestimmt fürs Kanu ganz toll.. .



Anders leider nicht möglich. Mit Frau, 2 kleinen Kindern und einem Schäferhundmix ist der Platz auf den doppelten Ladeboden begrenzt. Was da nicht rein passt kann nicht mit. Die 2 Kindersitze und der Hund 7+ Gepäck ist schon Herausforderung genug. 

Aufgebaut wird dann mit Funkbissanzeigern vor dem Haus und drinnen wird dann mit den Kindern gespiel und auf biss gewartet. 

Die Ruten sind ausgefahren 1,80. Transportmaß 74cm


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann mir einen Einsatz „im Dschungel” auch ganz gut vorstellen. 
Hab letztes Jahr viele verwilderte Kleingewässer besucht, da gibt es viele Ecken, die so zugewachsen (Bäume/Büsche) sind, daß man mit einer halbwegs normal langen Rute (sagen wir 2,70 oder 3m) nicht hantieren kann.
Wie man einen gehakten Fisch dann in einem derartigen Dschungel drillen und landen will ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für das Problem "Familienurlaub" liebäugle ich mit zwei Teleallroundruten mit 60, 70gr WG. Zwei 2000-3000er Röllchen dran und mit ner kleinen Blei-, Posen- und Fertigvorfachauswahl verstauen und Attacke.
Aber wenn es das anvisierte Haus wird hat sich die Urlaubsproblematik erstmal erledigt :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir mieten meist die gleichen Häuser und das Ufer ist an fast allen stellen umringt von Bäumen. Weit raus muss ich auch nie ( 20m bis zum anderen Ufer ). Mit den 5-teiligen 3,60 Ruten oder der 3-teiligen 2,70 Rute war es teilweise recht schwer vernünftig zu hantieren auf dem Steg. Und da es auf große Brassen und Karpfen gehen soll würden es diese Ruten


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da bin ich dann auch sehr auf deinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht gespannt..#h


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich ebenfalls  und sollten sie nichts für mich sein habe ich schon Käufer im Freundeskreis. Wollten sie gleich mitnehmen und haben Vorkaufsrecht angemeldet


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Meine Befürchtungen haben sich leider gestern bestätigt!!!
> 
> War an der Weser in 5 unterschiedlichen Buhnen und es gab genau, nichts!!!
> 
> Habe zwar immer nur etwa 45min probiert und dann gewechselt, aber glaube daran hat es nicht gelegen!!!
> 
> Es fehlte auch ganz klar der "warme" Regen, denn das Wasser war noch sehr kalt und dazu auch noch klar! Nicht die besten Voraussetzungen!!!
> 
> Vom Wetter war alles dabei, Sonne, Regenschauer, bewölkt!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe mal Herr Kochtopf kann das Treffen um eine Woche verschieben. (PN)
> 
> Gruß Mario



Schade, Mario, aber immerhin hattest Du nen beköderten Haken im Wasser und somit ne Chance.

Mir kribbelts gewaltig in den Fingern, muß mal sehen, wie ich am Wochenende Zeit habe.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab aus Neugier mal ein paar Semi-Kreishaken geordert. Ein paar „echte” Circle-Hooks sollen folgen.
Nur die Praxis wird zeigen, ob das was für mich ist oder eher nicht (man soll ja nicht anschlagen).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab aus Neugier mal ein paar Semi-Kreishaken geordert. Ein paar „echte” Circle-Hooks sollen folgen.
> Nur die Praxis wird zeigen, ob das was für mich ist oder eher nicht (man soll ja nicht anschlagen).



Ein weites Feld für Experimente. Je mehr ich recherchiere desto mehr dreh ich mich im Kreis (höhö..). Vor allem muss man ja sagen, dass unseren semicircles ja das typdefinierende Merkmal der 90grad Spitze zum Schenkel fehlt. Auch liest man viel über Meeresfischerei und "Catfish".

Andererseits waren meine Erfahrungen mit dem QM1 sehr gut- nur muss man dazu sagen, dass dieser Haken im ggs. zu den mir vorliegenden Korum Modellen sehr stark geschränkt ist- ein Merkmal dass ich auch ohne circelei für sehr fängig bzw. "hakig" halte- vielleicht liegt eine Konvergenz vor?

Ich möchte die Circles vor allem abseits von Haar und Method testen- ist glaube ich garnicht illegitim, da die Grenzen und Möglichkeiten abseits der Festbleiangelei garnicht so recht ausgelotet sind, und das Ding ja aus der Langleinenfischerei stammt (bzw. von den Polynesiern)
Zwei interessante Links:
http://www.in-fisherman.com/gear-accessories/circle-hooks/

und hier das Prinzip gut erklärt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc9oAw2iFds

Der zweite Link ist in einem besonderen Maße cool, wie es dieser hier nicht ist, wenn Du weißt was ich meine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00dWJ4YRRSI #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ein weites Feld für Experimente. Je mehr ich recherchiere desto mehr dreh ich mich im Kreis (höhö..). Vor allem muss man ja sagen, dass unseren semicircles ja das typdefinierende Merkmal der 90grad Spitze zum Schenkel fehlt. Auch liest man viel über Meeresfischerei und "Catfish".
> 
> Andererseits waren meine Erfahrungen mit dem QM1 sehr gut- nur muss man dazu sagen, dass dieser Haken im ggs. zu den mir vorliegenden Korum Modellen sehr stark geschränkt ist- ein Merkmal dass ich auch ohne circelei für sehr fängig bzw. "hakig" halte- vielleicht liegt eine Konvergenz vor?
> 
> Ich möchte die Circles vor allem abseits von Haar und Method testen- ist glaube ich garnicht illegitim, da die Grenzen und Möglichkeiten abseits der Festbleiangelei garnicht so recht ausgelotet sind, und das Ding ja aus der Langleinenfischerei stammt (bzw. von den Polynesiern)
> Zwei interessante Links:
> http://www.in-fisherman.com/gear-accessories/circle-hooks/
> 
> und hier das Prinzip gut erklärt:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc9oAw2iFds
> 
> Der zweite Link ist in einem besonderen Maße cool, wie es dieser hier nicht ist, wenn Du weißt was ich meine:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00dWJ4YRRSI #6



Danke für die Links! 
Ich dachte bei der Nutzung auch an „normales” Grundangeln ohne Festblei oder Methodkorb. Hab erstmal drei Größen (6/10/14) bestellt, damit sollte ich ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln können.
Probieren will ich die Dinger zum einen um „Blitzbisse” evtl. besser (sprich: automatisch durch die Wirkungsweise des Hakens) verwandeln zu können und auch um ein mögliches Tiefschlucken durch die üblichen Verdächtigen (Kleinbarsch) zu vermeiden. Eigentlich hab ich immer gerne mit Tauwurm als Köder geangelt, aber wenn die Gierschlund-Brigade am Platz ist, naja, ist eben Schluß mit unbeschwertem Angeln...
Bin gespannt, wie sich die Haken machen.

PS: Der Name „Black Warrior Lures” ist fast so cool wie der sympathische Catfish-Crack selbst.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Uiuiui Jungs,

 steigen bei Euch auch die Temperaturen? Das kann ja was Tolles geben am Wochenende- ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt! Blöderweise hab ich letzte Woche die ganze Ausrüstung zwecks Revision und Neuzusammestellung zerrupft, selbst Weste und Kleinteileboxen, Hakenkästchen, Posenetui sind atomisiert- heut abend muss ich blitzartig alles neu zurücksortieren...
 Und vor allem: Ich weiss garnicht, welche Methode oder Gewässer- und vor allem wie meine sonstigen Pläne fürs Wochenende sind (Muss mir die Missus noch mitteilen, was ich so vorhab)..
 voller Vorfreude,
 Euer Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...es ist zum irre werden: ein online-Wetterdienst bietet satte *15°C* für Sonntag an, der andere immerhin 12°C. Und nein, ich hab kein Minus vergessen.
Mal sehen, ob ich die Ruhe finde, mal wieder zu „Pietschen”. Wird höchste Zeit.

@ Minimax: Die Angeln stehen vormontiert zum Abmarsch bereit. Bei mir ist es weniger ne Frage der verfügbaren Zeit zum Angeln, sondern eine Frage der Muße. Vor Terminen hab ich einfach nicht die Ruhe, mich am Wasser zu entspannen, auch wenn es „Not tuen würde” ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich sehe es nicht so zwingend und dramatisch. Das Schmelzwasser steigt ein, der Umschwung und Luftdruck ändern sich, die Bedingungen oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche sind anders, aber darunter ändert sich erstmal nichts.

Ich dachte mit dem Alter wird man ruhiger, ihr beweist das Gegenteil.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich sehe es nicht so zwingend und dramatisch. Das Schmelzwasser steigt ein, der Umschwung und Luftdruck ändern sich, die Bedingungen oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche sind anders, aber darunter ändert sich erstmal nichts.
> 
> Ich dachte mit dem Alter wird man ruhiger, ihr beweist das Gegenteil.



Ja, sicher, da wird noch nicht viel passiert sein- Aber die Temperaturen ermöglichen mir überhaupt erstmal ans Wasser zu gehen und sinnvoll zu angeln.
 Und zur Ruhe: Ich dreh mich bellend im Kreis, wenn ich nicht aufpasse, mach ich noch auf den Vorleger vor Aufregung! Hechelhechelwuff!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, sicher, da wird noch nicht viel passiert sein- Aber die Temperaturen ermöglichen mir überhaupt erstmal ans Wasser zu gehen und sinnvoll zu angeln.
> Und zur Ruhe: Ich dreh mich bellend im Kreis, wenn ich nicht aufpasse, mach ich noch auf den Vorleger vor Aufregung! Hechelhechelwuff!



Davon mal ab, das das Eis immernoch auf den Seen und Teichen liegt versuche ich jetzt mein Timing wieder anzupassen um die optimalen Bedingungen überhaupt zu erreichen.

Ich war dieses Jahr bereits 3x bei derbsten Temperaturen draußen und es war nichts zu holen, da baut sich dann die Lernkurve auf. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum viele Veröffentlichungen zum Thema Winterangeln im November und anfänglichen Dezember stattfinden, das Wasser ist dann noch gnädig.

Ich gebe der Sonne heute und vielleicht noch morgen Zeit, dann schnüre ich meine Klamotten zusammen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann die Ungeduld voll und ganz verstehen. Mir geht es da nicht anders. Leider dauert es wohl noch ein paar Tage bis angeln möglich ist bei mir. Ich freue mich aber schon auf eure Fangberichte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Kann die Ungeduld voll und ganz verstehen. Mir geht es da nicht anders. Leider dauert es wohl noch ein paar Tage bis angeln möglich ist bei mir. Ich freue mich aber schon auf eure Fangberichte



Na da wird mein Frühlingsbericht dir doch Freude bereiten und dich in den Wahnsinn treiben! :q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit etwas Glück und  guten Willen bei Frau Topf komme ich Sonntag ans Wasser. Leib Brot und ne Dose Tulip unterm arm, Bolo mit Centrepin im Anschlag und Attacke!
Es fehlen nur passende posengummis für den Loafer aber notfalls muss ein schnödes haushaltsgummi herhalten


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück und  guten Willen bei Frau Topf komme ich Sonntag ans Wasser. Leib Brot und ne Dose Tulip unterm arm, Bolo mit Centrepin im Anschlag und Attacke!
> Es fehlen nur passende posengummis für den Loafer aber notfalls muss ein schnödes haushaltsgummi herhalten



„Bolo” bedeutet die Avon Specialist ist noch unterwegs?
Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg, egal mit welcher Rute!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Männers, ich benötige mal Schwarmwissen.

Mein Lieblingsfriedfisch ist die Güster, speziell die ~25/30cm-Scheiben,
die haben nämlich meine Waller zum Fressen gern, zumindest in "meinem" Elbeabschnitt ist die Range der absolute Top-Köder.

Ich feedere mir meine Köfis immer direkt vorm Auslegen und hin und wieder bekomme ich dann auch ein-zwei Güstern. Bleie in der Größe sind sicher genau so gut, aber deutlich seltener, die sind hier fast ausnahmslos zwischen 40-55, selten sehr viel größer oder kleiner.

Nun meine Frage, kann man über Stellenwahl/Köder/Montage die Chancen auf Güstern zumindest etwas erhöhen?

Cheers


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Georg: wenn sie da wäre hättet ihr es bestimmt schon mitbekommen. Andreas sagte mir gestern am Telefon dass sie anfang nächster Woche spätestens da wäre, aber bisher noch keine Versandmitteilung :'-( 
Ich weiss ja dass es ein kleiner Laden ist aber ich bestelle da nie wieder um die Messezeit


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Moin Männers, ich benötige mal Schwarmwissen.
> Nun meine Frage, kann man über Stellenwahl/Köder/Montage die Chancen auf Güstern zumindest etwas erhöhen?
> Cheers


 
 hihi,wir hier versuchen ja eigentlich die Güster zu meiden und die Brassen zu snatchen...
 -Denn die beiden kommen gerne zusammen vor. Wenn Du also eine Stelle hast, wo auch Güstern vorkommen, solltest Du es dort weiterversuchen. Um die schönen großen Brassen zu vermeiden, könnte es helfen auf Pose umzusteigen, und einen kleineren Köder etwas überm Grund anzubieten. Die Chancen stehen gut, das die Brassen unten Staubsaugen und die treibende Einzelmade (oder max 2) übersehen bzw. missachten, und nur die verzweifelten Hungerleidergüstern sich um deinen unbequem sich bewegenden Köder kümmern.
 Aber ich wette, die Jungs werden noch jede Menge weitere Tips generieren....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> hihi,wir hier versuchen ja eigentlich die Güster zu meiden und die Brassen zu snatchen...
> -Denn die beiden kommen gerne zusammen vor. Wenn Du also eine Stelle hast, wo auch Güstern vorkommen, solltest Du es dort weiterversuchen. Um die schönen großen Brassen zu vermeiden, könnte es helfen auf Pose umzusteigen, und einen kleineren Köder etwas überm Grund anzubieten. Die Chancen stehen gut, das die Brassen unten Staubsaugen und die treibende Einzelmade (oder max 2) übersehen bzw. missachten, und nur die verzweifelten Hungerleidergüstern sich um deinen unbequem sich bewegenden Köder kümmern.
> Aber ich wette, die Jungs werden noch jede Menge weitere Tips generieren....



Sind bei dir nicht Bienenmaden und Tulip fast schon selektive güster köder? Meine mich da an ein zwei launige Beiträge von dir erinnern zu können


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Moin Männers, ich benötige mal Schwarmwissen.
> 
> Mein Lieblingsfriedfisch ist die Güster, speziell die ~25/30cm-Scheiben,
> die haben nämlich meine Waller zum Fressen gern, zumindest in "meinem" Elbeabschnitt ist die Range der absolute Top-Köder.
> 
> Ich feedere mir meine Köfis immer direkt vorm Auslegen und hin und wieder bekomme ich dann auch ein-zwei Güstern. Bleie in der Größe sind sicher genau so gut, aber deutlich seltener, die sind hier fast ausnahmslos zwischen 40-55, selten sehr viel größer oder kleiner.
> 
> Nun meine Frage, kann man über Stellenwahl/Köder/Montage die Chancen auf Güstern zumindest etwas erhöhen?
> 
> Cheers



Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit salzigem und rotem Futter gemacht. Beides Kombiniert lieben Güstern, wenn dann noch rote Maden im Spiel sind räumst du ab.

Allerdings ist die Elbe Brassenregion und am Hafen konnte ich zwar so schon einige schöne Güstern bis 40cm überlisten, aber Brassen kannst du nicht ausschließen. Kommen die dicken Klodeckel, schieben sie andere Fische vom Futterplatz runter.

Das wäre aber mein Ansatz. Die Güstern stehen auch dort, wo alle anderen Fische fressen. Keine Ahnung, ob du das Bild sehen kannst, davon waren aber einige bei:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es fehlen nur passende posengummis für den Loafer aber notfalls muss ein schnödes haushaltsgummi herhalten



Hab eben erst Deinen Post gelesen zum Briefkasten gespurtet, wird 17:15 geleert, mit Glück kriegst Du also einen Brief mitm Päckchen Float caps morgen- aber Post ist ja son eigenes Kapitel

 edit: @Sten @
 Ja stimmt, während bei mir fast alle Fische bei Bienenmaden fremdeln, stürzen sich Bliccas enthusiastisch drauf- das würd ich aber nicht verallgemeinern.
 Den Bereich 10-30 cm überm Grund, wo die kleineren, Schwächeren Fische von den Staubsaugern hin verdrängt werden, ist aber auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert für den Güster Specimen Hunter.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hab eben erst Deinen Post gelesen zum Briefkasten gespurtet, wird 17:15 geleert, mit Glück kriegst Du also einen Brief mitm Päckchen Float caps morgen- aber Post ist ja son eigenes Kapitel


Sir, Sie sind ein großer Sportsmann und ein wahrer Gentleman! Vielen Dank!
Wenn es Karma gibt wirst du dieses Jahr enorm abräumen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab mal ein 45g Blei an die Reality Feederrute gepackt und meinen Sohnemann leicht dran ziehen lassen. Ich glaube Rotaugen werden schon Spaß machen und Brassen werden ne richtige Gaudi  morgen doch mal alle Möglichkeiten abchecken und hoffen das man Sonntag das Wetter am Wasser genießen kann.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hab eben erst Deinen Post gelesen zum Briefkasten gespurtet, wird 17:15 geleert, mit Glück kriegst Du also einen Brief mitm Päckchen Float caps morgen- aber Post ist ja son eigenes Kapitel
> 
> Der Pott rüstet gewaltig auf und Du schickst ihm auch noch Posengummis damit das Ganze auch richtig Fahrt aufnimmt. Ihr werdet euch noch alle umgucken wenn Kochtopf uns anglerisch entschwindet.   Wenn wir Glück haben läßt er uns an seinen zu erwartenden Erfolgen teilhaben. Jetzt bleibt aber nichts anderes übrig als viel Glück mit der Post und mit dem freigeschaufelten Angeltag zu wünschen.
> Nächste Woche werden wir es auch am Wasser probieren und vielleicht verirrt sich ja auch ein kleines Fischlein an unseren Haken.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz
> 
> PS: Wer angelt denn von euch mit Barbless Haken.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> PS: Wer angelt denn von euch mit Barbless Haken.



Ich drücke, meist, die Barbs mit einer Zange an aber echte Schonhaken besitze ich derzeit nicht. Bin da auch indifferent nachdem ich gelesem habe, das Schonhaken durch den losen Sitz größere Wunden reissen als herkömmliche Haken. Da habe ich mit der Miniwulst ein besseres Jefööhl.

Und das ich anglerisch entschwinde müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen aber vielleicht hole ich in einigen Jahren den ein oder anderen wenigstens ein


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Minimax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Der Pott rüstet gewaltig auf [...] damit das Ganze auch richtig Fahrt aufnimmt. Ihr werdet euch noch alle umgucken wenn Kochtopf uns anglerisch entschwindet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochtopf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Und das ich anglerisch entschwinde müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen aber vielleicht hole ich in einigen Jahren den ein oder anderen wenigstens ein
> 
> Zum Vergrößern anklicken....
> 
> 
> Später wird es heissen, er habe sich "im Internet radikalisiert":m
> 
> Ich lass meist den Widerhaken dran- Bei den neuen Kreishaken wird ich mal sehen wie es mit dem lösen ist (..falls ich jemals wieder einen Fisch fangen sollte..), beim geringsten Anzeichen von Komplikationen wird ich ihn bei denen dann andrücken- Bei Kreishaken soll es bei Widerhaken ja zu Schwierigkeiten kommen. Mal sehen.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Später wird es heissen, er habe sich "im Internet radikalisiert":m


In guter Tradition entweder Specimen Salafist oder Tench Taliban :m



> - Bei Kreishaken soll es bei Widerhaken ja zu Schwierigkeiten kommen. Mal sehen.



Das ist mir neu - aber habe mich mit Circlehooks nicht näher beschäftigt..bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> PS: Wer angelt denn von euch mit Barbless Haken.



Mal so, mal so. Ich hab ne bunte Mischung aus Haken mit und ohne Widerhaken.

Mit Ködern wie Wurm und Made nehme ich gerne „barbed” Haken, ansonsten was gerade zur Hand ist.

Wenn das Risiko hoch ist, daß ein Fisch ins Röhricht oder andere Hindernisse flüchten kann, nehme ich fast ausschließlich barbless-Modelle. Falls er sich dort festsetzt hat er so bessere Chancen, sich selbst des Hakens zu entledigen. Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yay,
 grad Eilantrag bei Mrs. Minimax gestellt, wunderbares Ergebnis: Glatt durchgegangen für Sa und So! lalala.. angeln, angeln, angeln...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Yay,
> grad Eilantrag bei Mrs. Minimax gestellt, wunderbares Ergebnis: Glatt durchgegangen für Sa und So! lalala.. angeln, angeln, angeln...



Schonmal gutes gelingen wünsche ich dir. Bei euch gutes Wetter gemeldet?  Habe eben nochmal bei uns nachgeschaut und da sieht es nicht wirklich gut aus ( unter anderem auch Gewitter gemeldet)  

Hoffe bei euch allen ist besseres Wetter gemeldet


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, Minimax, dann laß es mal krachen am Wasser!

Ich habe dummerweise sowohl morgen als auch am Sonntag nachmittags Termine, mal sehen, ob ich am Sonntag eine Morgen-Session einschiebe oder am späten Nachmittag die Flucht ans Wasser wage.


Hab mich eben schon mal auf meinen ersten Frühjahrs-Ansitz vorbereitet: https://youtu.be/pxcuBUaUd14  „How to save a blank” ;-)


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von mir schonmal allen, die es dieses WE ans Wasser schaffen, ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Ich hoffe doch sehr, das es bei dem ein oder anderen etwas besser läuft als bei mir!!!

Freue mich schon auf Eure tollen Berichte!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab mich eben schon mal auf meinen ersten Frühjahrs-Ansitz vorbereitet: https://youtu.be/pxcuBUaUd14 „How to save a blank” ;-)



Oha, das scheint grad genau das richtige zu sein. Jedenfalls sind meine Dispositionen getroffen nun sollen die Fische entscheiden, Yates stehe mir bei,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> I...Bin da auch indifferent nachdem ich gelesem habe, das Schonhaken durch den losen Sitz größere Wunden reissen als herkömmliche Haken. ...



Habe ich oft gelesen, aber noch nie „live” gesehen. Ist sicher auch von der Hakenform abhängig, nicht nur vom Widerhaken oder dessen Abwesenheit.
Erlebt habe ich, daß relativ kleine (14er/16er) Haken bei größeren Fischen sehr fest in der Lippe sitzen, teilweise inklusive Hakenschenkel (der Haken ist regelrecht in der Lippe „vergraben”).
Bei „Küchenfischen” kein Problem, werd dennoch etwas größere Haken sowie die vorher erwähnten Kreishaken probieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, das scheint grad genau das richtige zu sein. Jedenfalls sind meine Dispositionen getroffen nun sollen die Fische entscheiden, Yates stehe mir bei,
> hg
> Minimax



Ziiiehhiiiiiiieeeeh was raaauuuuuhuuuuus!
Meine Gedanken sind bei euch allen die ihr da draußen die Fische zankt


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gibt's schon was neues?  Hat wer schon etwas gefangen heute?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Flaschenpost die Freund Minimax gestern auf den Weg gebracht hat ist angekommen. Eine edle Auswahl von Drennan Float Caps für den qualitätsbewussten Coarseangler von heute. Vielen Dank mein Gutster!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
 wieder geschneidert- an verschiedenen Stellen mit verschiedenen Ködern und sowohl trottend als auch ledgernd, auch kein Biss, Zupfer oder knabbern. Wasser allerdings immer noch nur 4-5grad, und Flüsschen hat durch milde Temperaturen wieder stark erhöhten Pegel und Durchflussmenge. Dabei aber seltsam klar. Stillwasser, Kanäle, Häfen hingegen immer noch vereist. Bitter, bitter, schlechte Aussichten für morgen. 

 Ein gutes hat die Sache gehabt. Ohne ärgerliche Ablenkungen durch beissende Fische |rolleyes ist mir wieder bewusst geworden wie viel Spass mir das Angeln mit Pin und Pose macht ggü. dem (ja eigentlich effektiveren) Ledgern. Vor lauter Lebensfreude hab ich sogar zaghafte Versuche in Richtung Walliscast gemacht- manchmal ist die Montage sogar vor mir gelandet|supergri

 Tja und morgen... Ich brauche nen Plan.. mal sehen..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Flaschenpost die Freund Minimax gestern auf den Weg gebracht hat ist angekommen. Eine edle Auswahl von Drennan Float Caps für den qualitätsbewussten Coarseangler von heute. Vielen Dank mein Gutster!



Oh, das freut mich aber, wenigstens das klappt#6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit welchen Ködern warst du denn unterwegs?
Schade dass du nix ans Band bekommen hast aber der Weg ist ja bekanntermaßen das Ziel... bei bedarf habe ich noch mehr beschwichtigende Weisheiten auf Lager, die mein Angelkumpel und ich uns bei schneidersessions mantraartig wiederholt an den Kopf schmeissen.
Morgen geht sicher was bei dir und wenn nicht schneidern wir eben beide (die Fulda kriegt hier viel Schmelzwasser aus der Rhön ab und ist dementsprechend frostig) - ich setze auf Brot und Tulip (wobei ich nur aus Trotz auf Frühstücksfleisch setze, kann ja nicht sein das alle Welt damit wie hulle fängt und ich doof daneben stehe...
Meint Ledgern in dem Zusammenhang das angeln mit Rollblei o.ä. oder das stationäre Grundangeln?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit welchen Ködern warst du denn unterwegs?
> Schade dass du nix ans Band bekommen hast aber der Weg ist ja bekanntermaßen das Ziel... bei bedarf habe ich noch mehr beschwichtigende Weisheiten auf Lager, die mein Angelkumpel und ich uns bei schneidersessions mantraartig wiederholt an den Kopf schmeissen.
> Morgen geht sicher was bei dir und wenn nicht schneidern wir eben beide (die Fulda kriegt hier viel Schmelzwasser aus der Rhön ab und ist dementsprechend frostig) - ich setze auf Brot und Tulip (wobei ich nur aus Trotz auf Frühstücksfleisch setze, kann ja nicht sein das alle Welt damit wie hulle fängt und ich doof daneben stehe...
> Meint Ledgern in dem Zusammenhang das angeln mit Rollblei o.ä. oder das stationäre Grundangeln?



Maden, Caster, Frühstücksfleisch. Wurm dabei, aber nicht probiert. Unter Ledgern meinte ich oben kontrastierend zum Posenangeln jede Art von Grundangelei, Rollblei, Stationär, Körbchen- nicht dass ich es nicht mag, aber es war einfach herrlich, wieder mal gebannt auf die abtreibende Pose zu blicken und sie an der Schnur "fernzusteuern"
 Tja, mal sehen, obs viel Sinn macht das gleiche morgen nochmal zu versuchen? Raus möchte ich auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht ne Fernerkundung für bessere Zeiten, vielleicht nur mit Pose, oder sogar Fliege?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde es versuchen. Mehr als nichts zu fangen kann ja nicht passieren... Dafür war man aber am Wasser und an der frischen Luft. Und eine Pose zu beobachten ist immer spannend. 

Hab heute die Blinker vom Nachbarn bekommen mit einem interessanten Artikel über Schleien. Dort stolperte ich über eine Passage beim Schleienangeln in Seerosenfeldern. Der Tipp: den Köder bzw einen Wurm auf das Seerosenblatt zu legen und einen Teil des Wurmes über die Seerosenkante im Wasser baumeln lassen.

Hab ich noch nie gehört.. Kennt das jemand von euch?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Noch nicht gehört aber kann mir vorstellen dass es klappt, jedoch glaube ich nicht dass es selektiv Schleien fängt. Ich glaube so gut wie alles im Tümpel sagt da mal gerne "Hallo!"

Minimaxens Abgesang auf tierische Köder hat mich nochmal zum Rewe sprinten und eine Packung des Weißbrotes meines Vertrauens verhaftet. 
Werde dann morgen in bester geomas'scher Tradition mit LB und etwas Hanf anfüttern und versuchen meinen Erweckungsdöbel nicht zur Eintagsfliege verkommen zu lassen.

Btw friert ihr Frühstücksfleischreste ein?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich würde es versuchen. Mehr als nichts zu fangen kann ja nicht passieren... Dafür war man aber am Wasser und an der frischen Luft. Und eine Pose zu beobachten ist immer spannend.
> 
> Hab heute die Blinker vom Nachbarn bekommen mit einem interessanten Artikel über Schleien. Dort stolperte ich über eine Passage beim Schleienangeln in Seerosenfeldern. Der Tipp: den Köder bzw einen Wurm auf das Seerosenblatt zu legen und einen Teil des Wurmes über die Seerosenkante im Wasser baumeln lassen.
> 
> Hab ich noch nie gehört.. Kennt das jemand von euch?



Habe ich selbst noch nie etwas von gehört. Schleien an der Oberfläche habe ich auch nie gesehen. Allerdings hat es bei mir im Teich, wenn ich mit dem Hund vorbei lief, öfters schon "geblubbt". Der Sound war kein jagender Fisch, eher ein brachiales Einsaugen von Nahrung an der Oberfläche. 

Könnten Schleien sein. Kleine Weißfische erzeugen solche Geräusche nicht.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habe ich selbst noch nie etwas von gehört. Schleien an der Oberfläche habe ich auch nie gesehen. Allerdings hat es bei mir im Teich, wenn ich mit dem Hund vorbei lief, öfters schon "geblubbt". Der Sound war kein jagender Fisch, eher ein brachiales Einsaugen von Nahrung an der Oberfläche.
> 
> Könnten Schleien sein. Kleine Weißfische erzeugen solche Geräusche nicht.



Ja genau!! Dieses Geräusch wird dort beschrieben und es sollen Schleien sein die sich die Egel/kleinen Schnecken an den Seerosenblätter reinpfeiffen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja genau!! Dieses Geräusch wird dort beschrieben und es sollen Schleien sein die sich die Egel/kleinen Schnecken an den Seerosenblätter reinpfeiffen



Jau, nur bei uns sind keine Seerosen zu sehen. :vik:

Na mal schauen, ich werde den Sommer über ja öftern am Teich rumblubben, vielleicht geht ja was.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei uns gibt es nur an einer Stelle Seerosen, dafür aber ein relativ großes Areal. Habe dort letztes Jahr viele Schleien im Flachwasser ( <50 cm)  fangen können. Hat sich aber schnell rumgesprochen und da sitzen jetzt ständig 2 Arbeitslose fast jeden Tag von morgens bis abends und knüppeln da alles nieder :r Selbst die kleinsten Rotaugen gehen mit für die Füchse ( wtf #d )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es nur an einer Stelle Seerosen, dafür aber ein relativ großes Areal. Habe dort letztes Jahr viele Schleien im Flachwasser ( <50 cm)  fangen können. Hat sich aber schnell rumgesprochen und da sitzen jetzt ständig 2 Arbeitslose fast jeden Tag von morgens bis abends und knüppeln da alles nieder :r Selbst die kleinsten Rotaugen gehen mit für die Füchse ( wtf #d )



Weil die Leute Knackenhohl sind. Ich ärgere mich auch immer Grün und Blau, aber man kann es auch nicht ändern. Dafür sammel ich jetzt aber immer die Aalschnüre und den Fallenstellerdreck ein, den ich entdecke. :vik:

Morgen gehts dann an den Hafen. Heute war mir das noch zu verfrüht. Da ich meine Art des Angelns immer wieder neu entdecken will, gehts morgen auf sehr kurze Bahn mit Geflecht und einer rutenlänge Schlagschnur. Ich erhoffe mir jeden kleinsten Biss und jedes Gezuppel bis ins ins Handgelenk übertragen zu lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Deswegen ist es nie verkehrt Fänge und gute Stellen diskret zu behandeln. Wie gut dass die meisten hier Döbel nur als lästigen Beifang sehen. Ich bin glaube der einzige der sie halbwegs gezielt befischt  (letztes Jahr war Dendro  mit einer Made als 'stopper' DER stationäre Döbelköder Nummero Uno btw)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es nie verkehrt Fänge und gute Stellen diskret zu behandeln. Wie gut dass die meisten hier Döbel nur als lästigen Beifang sehen. Ich bin glaube der einzige der sie halbwegs gezielt befischt  (letztes Jahr war Dendro  mit einer Made als 'stopper' DER stationäre Döbelköder Nummero Uno btw)



"Diskret"

Ich kann im letzten Winkel meiner Gewässer sitzen und trotzdem sieht dich jemand. Du kannst es einfach nicht verhindern. Das ist und wird immer so bleiben, sehr gute Stellen werden von der Horde Fraßgeier verbrannt.Es sei du Angelst auf nicht Speisefischwürdige Arten.

Den Kampf wirst du immer verlieren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> wieder geschneidert- an verschiedenen Stellen mit verschiedenen Ködern und sowohl trottend als auch ledgernd, auch kein Biss, Zupfer oder knabbern. Wasser allerdings immer noch nur 4-5grad, und Flüsschen hat durch milde Temperaturen wieder stark erhöhten Pegel und Durchflussmenge. Dabei aber seltsam klar. Stillwasser, Kanäle, Häfen hingegen immer noch vereist. Bitter, bitter, schlechte Aussichten für morgen.
> 
> Ein gutes hat die Sache gehabt. Ohne ärgerliche Ablenkungen durch beissende Fische |rolleyes ist mir wieder bewusst geworden wie viel Spass mir das Angeln mit Pin und Pose macht ggü. dem (ja eigentlich effektiveren) Ledgern. Vor lauter Lebensfreude hab ich sogar zaghafte Versuche in Richtung Walliscast gemacht- manchmal ist die Montage sogar vor mir gelandet|supergri
> 
> Tja und morgen... Ich brauche nen Plan.. mal sehen..



Schade, daß die Fische nicht mitgespielt haben. Und schön, daß Du das Trotting trotzdem genießen konntest.
So ähnlich kenn ich das ja auch von meinen letzten Ansitzen.

An Deiner Stelle würd ichs morgen gleich nochmal probieren. Im ungünstigsten Fall gewinnst Du nur etwas mehr Routine beim Walliscasten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Noch nicht gehört aber kann mir vorstellen dass es klappt, jedoch glaube ich nicht dass es selektiv Schleien fängt. Ich glaube so gut wie alles im Tümpel sagt da mal gerne "Hallo!"
> 
> Minimaxens Abgesang auf tierische Köder hat mich nochmal zum Rewe sprinten und eine Packung des Weißbrotes meines Vertrauens verhaftet.
> Werde dann morgen in bester geomas'scher Tradition mit LB und etwas Hanf anfüttern und versuchen meinen Erweckungsdöbel nicht zur Eintagsfliege verkommen zu lassen.
> 
> Btw friert ihr Frühstücksfleischreste ein?



FF einfrieren? Warum nicht! Hab allerdings bislang noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Tulip gemacht.

Mit LB+etwas Hanf darin/darunter anfüttern klingt in meinen Ohren wie ein guter Plan - und Du hast doch noch alte Mini-Pellets? Hau ein paar davon mit rein (kurz angeweicht vorher). Schaden wirds kaum.

Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Problem ist das es bei uns nur wenige Stellen gibt die man beangeln darf vom Ufer. 75% ist Naturschutzgebiet mit NABU Vogelbeobachtungsstation. 10% nicht erreichbar. Da sieht dich immer jemand. Das einzig gute daran ist das bis auf die 2 Kandidaten fast alle auf Raubfische angeln. Oder mit dem Boot am ganz anderen Ende. 

Der Oberhammer kam die Woche beim Einkauf... Da traf ich den Oberaufseher der direkt ankam und meinte " ab diesem Jahr ist es verboten auf dem Platz zu angeln wo du immer gesessen hast. Nurnoch auf der anderen Seite des Bootssteges. Sollte das wirklich so sein ist das 1. Mein letztes Jahr an dem Gewässer und 2. Eine Frechheit weil ich vielleicht maximal 5 % der Fläche beangeln kann während Bootsfahrer ( auf 10 Boote reglementiert und nur 30 € teurer)  den ganzen See beangeln können


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hab heute die Blinker vom Nachbarn bekommen mit einem interessanten Artikel über Schleien. Dort stolperte ich über eine Passage beim Schleienangeln in Seerosenfeldern. Der Tipp: den Köder bzw einen Wurm auf das Seerosenblatt zu legen und einen Teil des Wurmes über die Seerosenkante im Wasser baumeln lassen.



„Kennen” tu ichs nicht, klingt aber wie ne gute Idee. Schlimmstenfalls beißen nicht die Zielfische, sondern Rotfedern oder andere Freunde leckerer Würmer.

Von gezupften Tauwürmern (entweder an einer extrem leichten Rute ganz ohne Beschwerung) oder mit einem Mini-Gewicht (1-2 Bleischrote) hab ich mal als Schleienmethode gehört. 
Hab das noch nie probiert, das Problem mit Beifang ist so natürlich nicht aus der Welt.

Ein herzhafter Köder (Tauwurm, Stück Tulip) an freier Leine will ich unbedingt im Frühling probieren. 
Nicht morgen, sondern wenn auch die Fische realisiert haben, daß Frühling ist ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bescheuert halt. Natura2000 wird da auch noch tiefe Wunden reißen und ich sehe es vor meiner Tür kommen. Strukturschwaches Land, wenig Widerstand. Andere Bundesländer werden die Fläche einfach verlagern und sich feiern lassen. Das ist der Fade Beigeschmack den diese hässliche EU-Politik hat.

Ich würde dort auch nicht Angeln, an deiner Stelle, aber das schreibt sich immer so leicht. Wenn die Alternativen fehlen wiegt sowas umso härter.......


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja ich kann zu Fuß zum Gewässer. Trete diesen Monat aber einem Verein bei dessen Gewässer ich sonst regelmäßig mit einem Kumpel beangel. Gibt zwar keine Jahreskarte aber die angegebenen Tageskarten müssten ausreichen. Ansonsten kann ich innerlich nachkaufen und habe Geld gespart. 

Der Friedfischbestand ist halt enorm an dem Gewässer vor der Haustür. Trotzdem ärgerlich mit dem Mangel an Platzwahl.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nicht ärgerlich, sondern diktierte Willkür. Ich kriege da immer das Kotzen, weil viele Herrschaften es einfach nicht lernen, vielleicht mal einen Schritt zurückzuweichen.

Stattdessen müssen sie mit ihren Autos über die Elbwiesen fahren, um 2 Minuten Weg zu sparen oder mal nen Stück zu Fuß gehen zu müssen. Die Konsequenz trifft dann alle, mit einem kompletten Betretungsverbot.

Viele Dinge wären einfacher, wenn der akute Überfluss an Konsumgestörten und Vakuumhalsträgern nicht gegeben wäre. Aber gut, der DAFV wird das schon Regeln. #q|supergri


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Minimaxens Abgesang auf tierische Köder
> 
> MM: Ich schwör nach wie vor drauf!
> 
> Btw friert ihr Frühstücksfleischreste ein?





geomas schrieb:


> FF einfrieren? Warum nicht! Hab allerdings bislang noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Tulip gemacht.



Nicht nur möglich, auch sehr zu empfehlen:
Wenn ich erhebliche Mengen übrig habe, oder mir was vorwürfle/flavoure/portioniere frier ichs immer ein. Auch wenn ichs am Vorabend vorbereite, denn:
Durch das Gefrieren verliert das Frühstücksfleisch auch etwas Feuchtigkeit, bzw. die Hängt als Rauhreif an der aufgepusteten Tüte und und kann durch Tütenwechsel entfernt werden. es wird also mit jedem Gefrier/Auftaugang etwas fester. Auch sehr nützlich wenn mans mit Flavour/Farbstoff etwas zu gut gemeint hat.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit einem Auto kommt man zum Glück nicht ran. Es ist nur zu Fuß möglich und das war auch schon immer so. Ich warte mal ab ob der Bereich wirklich gesperrt ist. Auf der Jahreskarte steht nix, mal sehen ob die da ein Schild hängen haben oder nicht. Der Aufseher erzählt leider viel wenn der Tag lang ist und es vergeht kein Angeltag an dem er neben einem steht und von den tollen Vögeln schwärmt....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja gut, das ist ja sowieso immer so ne Sache. Die Sheriffs vom Dienst sind ja immer recht flexibel in ihrer Regelauslegung. Zelten nicht erlaubt, aber Shelter geht. Aber keine Liegemöglichkeit. Liege ohne Zelt geht aber. Auf dem Stuhl schlafen ist okey.

Das geht den ganzen Tag so. Es ist einfach traurig.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> FF einfrieren? Warum nicht! Hab allerdings bislang noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Tulip gemacht.
> 
> Mit LB+etwas Hanf darin/darunter anfüttern klingt in meinen Ohren wie ein guter Plan - und Du hast doch noch alte Mini-Pellets? Hau ein paar davon mit rein (kurz angeweicht vorher). Schaden wirds kaum.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!



Geht mir um die Konsistenz vom Tulip. Wenn es auseinanderfällt danach hilft es ja nicht oder höchstens ans Anfutter/Pastenbestandteil sinn. Immernoch besser als wegwerfen... hmmm...
Ich habe jetzt einen Rest LB aus dem TK geholt, mit ner Ecke vom TK Partikelsud (Weizen Hanf) und ner Handvoll Micropellets versetzt - in der Hoffnung, dass die Pellets die Auftauflüssigkeit aufsaugen und morgen alles fluffig ist. Aber da ich eh noch frisch liquidiere werd ich was angelbares hinbekommen :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte grad vor paar Minuten geantwortet|wavey:



Minimax schrieb:


> Nicht nur möglich, auch sehr zu empfehlen:
> Wenn ich erhebliche Mengen übrig habe, oder mir was vorwürfle/flavoure/portioniere frier ichs immer ein. Auch wenn ichs am Vorabend vorbereite, denn:
> Durch das Gefrieren verliert das Frühstücksfleisch auch etwas Feuchtigkeit, bzw. die Hängt als Rauhreif an der aufgepusteten Tüte und und kann durch Tütenwechsel entfernt werden. es wird also mit jedem Gefrier/Auftaugang etwas fester. Auch sehr nützlich wenn mans mit Flavour/Farbstoff etwas zu gut gemeint hat.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geht mir um die Konsistenz vom Tulip. Wenn es auseinanderfällt danach hilft es ja nicht oder höchstens ans Anfutter/Pastenbestandteil sinn. Immernoch besser als wegwerfen... hmmm...
> Ich habe jetzt einen Rest LB aus dem TK geholt, mit ner Ecke vom TK Partikelsud (Weizen Hanf) und ner Handvoll Micropellets versetzt - in der Hoffnung, dass die Pellets die Auftauflüssigkeit aufsaugen und morgen alles fluffig ist. Aber da ich eh noch frisch liquidiere werd ich was angelbares hinbekommen :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Naja gut, das ist ja sowieso immer so ne Sache. Die Sheriffs vom Dienst sind ja immer recht flexibel in ihrer Regelauslegung. Zelten nicht erlaubt, aber Shelter geht. Aber keine Liegemöglichkeit. Liege ohne Zelt geht aber. Auf dem Stuhl schlafen ist okey.
> 
> Das geht den ganzen Tag so. Es ist einfach traurig.



Tja und andere Aufseher Campieren ein ganzes Wochenende trotz Nachtangel und Campingverbot. 

Ist zwar Kacke aber juckt mich nicht. Der Oberaufseher nervt zwar, aber stört beim Angeln nicht. Er kontrolliert 1x im Jahr den Jahresschein und das war's. Wenn etwas verbotenes gemacht wird sagt er schon was aber es wird untereinander geklärt. 
Nachtangeln fällt wegen der Familie sowieso flach, deshalb stört es mich ebenfalls nicht was die da nachts veranstalten. Ungerecht ist es trotzdem. Es ist auch bekannt nur wird da nichts unternommen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Einfrier-/Auftau-Methode (mehrfach wiederholt) zum Zähermachen von FF kenne ich aus Berichten. 
Hab noch ein paar Dosen Tulip zu stehen, mindestens eine davon werd ich in der nächsten Zeit mal den Fischen zum Fraße vorwerfen. Nicht morgen, da ist die Zeit knapp, sondern wenn ich etwas mehr Muße habe.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie stellt ihr euer LB eigentlich her?  Hab nur einmal gesiebtes Toastbrot benutzt weil es im Urlaub nicht anders ging. Macht ihr das im Mixer?  Kommt noch irgendwas dazu?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Tja und andere Aufseher Campieren ein ganzes Wochenende trotz Nachtangel und Campingverbot.
> 
> Ist zwar Kacke aber juckt mich nicht. Der Oberaufseher nervt zwar, aber stört beim Angeln nicht. Er kontrolliert 1x im Jahr den Jahresschein und das war's. Wenn etwas verbotenes gemacht wird sagt er schon was aber es wird untereinander geklärt.
> Nachtangeln fällt wegen der Familie sowieso flach, deshalb stört es mich ebenfalls nicht was die da nachts veranstalten. Ungerecht ist es trotzdem. Es ist auch bekannt nur wird da nichts unternommen



Nachtangeln kann ich leider auch nicht wegen dem Hund, der würde am Rad drehen. Aber generell haben wir solche Querschläger hier nicht. Der letzte dieser Art hat sich selbst demontiert und ist jetzt hier nicht mehr zu sehen.

Interessant wirds in meinen Augen immer dann, wenn es um Besatz geht, der LKW Fisch zwar im Gewässer verbucht wird, aber immer im Vorstands liebsten Teich landet. Auch geil wenn irgendwo Forellen gesetzt werden, da sitzen dann die "Privilegierten" mit der Rute gleich daneben.

Solange wie mich keiner in meiner Freiheit am Wasser zu sehr einschränkt bin ich aber echt nen pflegeleichter Fall. Mich stört es nicht, wenn jemand mal ne Rute mehr drin hat (Karpfen/Köfiangler), ich kann damit Leben, wenn jemand nen Spot anlegt und mich bittet mal ne Woche 50m weiter zu fischen.

Ich dreh nur am Rad wenn jemand meint alles Fressen zu müssen oder direkt mal (wie letztes Jahr) auf meiner Stelle vom Vortag sitzt um den Beutel vollzumachen. Du machst dir die Arbeit, andere kommen zu Ernten, dann werde ich bockig.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Geo Ja, grade wenn die Bedingungen schwierig sind, muss das Vertrauen in Montagen, Zeugs und auch Köder absolut sein. Hat ja auch der Herr im Video gesagt, hatter mMn auch recht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr euer LB eigentlich her?  Hab nur einmal gesiebtes Toastbrot benutzt weil es im Urlaub nicht anders ging. Macht ihr das im Mixer?  Kommt noch irgendwas dazu?



Hi, also ich nehme ausschließlich „American Sandwich-Brot” (heller und feiner als das Dreikorn-Toastbrot, welches ich mir selbst zuführe).
Kanten abgeschnitten und ab in den Mixer. Je nach Bedarf länger oder kürzer „mixen”. In letzter Zeit hab ich versucht, es nicht zu fein zu zerlegen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auch geil wenn irgendwo Forellen gesetzt werden, da sitzen dann die "Privilegierten" mit der Rute gleich daneben.



Das hab ich leider auch mal erleben müssen, hat mich richtig in ne Krise gestürzt, heisse Tränen und alles. Alditüte auf Alditüte verschwand im Mercedes/SUV Kofferraum. Die Spitzen der Gesellschaft. Salmogewässer, 3 Fisch pro Tag, 50 pro Saison versteht sich. :c


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe leider zu wenig Zeit um mich aufzuregen. Wenn ich ans Wasser komme dann möchte ich entspannen. Im ersten Moment ärgert es mich schon wenn jemand auf den Platz sitzt an dem ich sonst immer Sitze. Suche mir dann schnell ein anderes Plätzchen und denk nicht weiter drüber nach. 

Er hat auch erzählt das jetzt Barsche und Zander besetzt wurden. Für mich leider uninteressant. Ein besetzen von Friedfischen allerdings auch nicht nötig


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ Geo Ja, grade wenn die Bedingungen schwierig sind, muss das Vertrauen in Montagen, Zeugs und auch Köder absolut sein. Hat ja auch der Herr im Video gesagt, hatter mMn auch recht.



Absolutes Vertrauen ist natürlich ne Ansage. Dafür fehlen mir beim Angeln in der kälteren Jahreszeit die Erfahrungswerte.
Also werd ich wohl mal wieder „ganz einfach” ledgern. Wieder in Richtung Abenddämmerung, hoffentlich krieg ich das zeitlich gebacken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hi, also ich nehme ausschließlich „American Sandwich-Brot” (heller und feiner als das Dreikorn-Toastbrot, welches ich mir selbst zuführe).
> Kanten abgeschnitten und ab in den Mixer. Je nach Bedarf länger oder kürzer „mixen”. In letzter Zeit hab ich versucht, es nicht zu fein zu zerlegen.



Hmm, ich hab mir grad auch welches gekauft- soll ichs mal wagen? Muss ichs morgen früh mixen, oder kann ichs jetzt schon vorbereiten, wenn ichs luftdicht verpacken? Oder wird's sonst zu trocken?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das hab ich leider auch mal erleben müssen, hat mich richtig in ne Krise gestürzt, heisse Tränen und alles. Alditüte auf Alditüte verschwand im Mercedes/SUV Kofferraum. Die Spitzen der Gesellschaft. Salmogewässer, 3 Fisch pro Tag, 50 pro Saison versteht sich. :c



Forellenbesatz in einem dafür ungeeigneten Gewässer war auch der Grund dafür, warum ich dem Anglerverein, dem ich wegen seiner schönen Gewässer eigentlich beitreten wollte, doch die Schulter gezeigt habe.
Salmoniden für die Opis zum Rauszuppeln zu besetzen ist einfach gegen meine Ideale.

So, das Wort zum Sonntag ist gesprochen, jetzt konzentriere ich mich wieder auf die Friedfische.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab mir grad auch welches gekauft- soll ichs mal wagen? Muss ichs morgen früh mixen, oder kann ichs jetzt schon vorbereiten, wenn ichs luftdicht verpacken? Oder wird's sonst zu trocken?



Nö, kannste machen. Schön luftdicht verpacken und kühl lagern. Bis morgen ists ja nicht mehr lange hin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das hab ich leider auch mal erleben müssen, hat mich richtig in ne Krise gestürzt, heisse Tränen und alles. Alditüte auf Alditüte verschwand im Mercedes/SUV Kofferraum. Die Spitzen der Gesellschaft. Salmogewässer, 3 Fisch pro Tag, 50 pro Saison versteht sich. :c



Ich finde es schon schlimm, das Besatz zur Gewässerhege überhaupt eine Maßnahme sein muss, da sieht man, wie falsch es laufen kann. Die Engländer sind ihrer Angelkunst ja auch zu bewundern, was aber an deren Puffgewässern abgeht ist auch eine neue Dimension von Perversionen. Eigentlich darf man gar nicht von den Superanglern sprechen, man muss das auch mal kritisch hinterfragen.



> Habe leider zu wenig Zeit um mich aufzuregen. Wenn ich ans Wasser komme dann möchte ich entspannen. Im ersten Moment ärgert es mich schon wenn jemand auf den Platz sitzt an dem ich sonst immer Sitze. Suche mir dann schnell ein anderes Plätzchen und denk nicht weiter drüber nach.
> 
> Er hat auch erzählt das jetzt Barsche und Zander besetzt wurden. Für mich leider uninteressant. Ein besetzen von Friedfischen allerdings auch nicht nötig



Mich ärgert es nicht, wenn dort jemand sitzt, der einfach nur mal angelt. Wenn ich aber jemanden sehe, der zuvor hinter meinem Rücken stand, meine Fänge sah, meine Strategie, möglicherweise mein Futter kennt, im Gespräch dann erfährt das ich nächsten Tag an selbiger Stelle etwas probieren will, um dann dort vor mir mit dem Tageslicht sich breit zu machen......

Es gibt solche Menschen tatsächlich, ich habe sowas öfter erlebt. Das sagst du, du willst 15uhr nochmal angreifen und die sitzen dann um 14uhr schon dort und werfen genau deinen Futterplatz von Gestern an. Da platze ich innerlich, aber was willste machen?! #d|evil:

Deswegen füttere ich auch keine Stellen vor. Niemals.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles klar geomas. Dank dir  hätte es genauso gemacht wenn ich einen Mixer gehabt hätte  danach leider nie wieder benutzt. Nur die klassische Brotflocke wurde gelegentlich eingesetzt mit minimalen Erfolg ( an der Größe der fischis bemessen)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lustig, gerade wegen Familie bleibt mir Nachtangeln. Kind im Bett, Frau im Bett - ich hab frei 

@ Minimax: danke für den Hinweis! Sehr zur Freude des pelzigen Kindes habe ich eine Packung Tulip zerwürfelt und experimentell in drei Haufen unterteilt. Haufen 1 bekommt Wackelpuddingpulver (nicht jello, nicht Himbeer aber Dr. Oetker und Waldmeister), Haufen 2 eine würzige Mischung aus Currypulver und Cayennepfeffer und Haufen Nr 3 bleibt en naturelle. Btw liebe ich ziplock gefrierbeutel in so Augenblicken!
Alle drei liegen jetzt im Froster. Ich bin sehr auf morgen gespannt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Alles klar geomas. Dank dir  hätte es genauso gemacht wenn ich einen Mixer gehabt hätte  danach leider nie wieder benutzt. Nur die klassische Brotflocke wurde gelegentlich eingesetzt mit minimalen Erfolg ( an der Größe der fischis bemessen)



Durchs Sieb reiben geht natürlich ebenfalls, nur sind dann die „Krümel” etwas gröber. Muß kein Nachteil sein.
Ein richtiges Futtersieb hab ich nun wieder nicht, deshalb muß ich die 40 Jahre alte Moulinette bemühen ;-)

Zum Angeln mit der Flocke fehlt mir nach wie vor das perfekte Brot. Irgendwie trauere ich dem DDR-Kastenweizenbrot nach.
Andal hat mal „Butterstuten” als das bessere Brot ins Spiel gebracht, ist natürlich ne Option. Muß dafür (hier bekannt als „Kuchenbrot”) aber auch erstmal eine verläßliche Quelle finden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon schlimm, das Besatz zur Gewässerhege überhaupt eine Maßnahme sein muss, da sieht man, wie falsch es laufen kann. Die Engländer sind ihrer Angelkunst ja auch zu bewundern, was aber an deren Puffgewässern abgeht ist auch eine neue Dimension von Perversionen. Eigentlich darf man gar nicht von den Superanglern sprechen, man muss das auch mal kritisch hinterfragen.



Der Besatz mit extra fürs Angelvergnügen „gefertigten” F1 ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.
Aber immerhin gibt es ja noch die Matches in Flüssen, daß muß teilweise schon sehr anspruchsvoll sein. Wenn an bekannten Strecken in der Saison fast jedes Wochenende ein Wettkampf mit mehr als 4 Dutzend Teilnehmern stattfindet, naja, da lernt auch der dümmste Plötz schnell dazu ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Der Besatz mit extra fürs Angelvergnügen „gefertigten” F1 ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.
> Aber immerhin gibt es ja noch die Matches in Flüssen, daß muß teilweise schon sehr anspruchsvoll sein. Wenn an bekannten Strecken in der Saison fast jedes Wochenende ein Wettkampf mit mehr als 4 Dutzend Teilnehmern stattfindet, naja, da lernt auch der dümmste Plötz schnell dazu ;-)



Naja, es ist doch aber nur noch Commercial Fishing dort. Einfach wirksamer für die Firmen und mehr Action, garantierte Fänge. Das sind die Forellenpüffe der englischen Anglerlandschaft. 

Deswegen sehe ich das auch immer kritisch, wenn man alles aus der englischen Angelei für bare Münze nehmen will. Wenn auf einen Teich von 3ha mehr Fische schwimmen als bei mir auf 10 Kilometer Elbe ist es erstmal eine Kunst den Fisch im Maul zu haken, anstatt irgendwo anders.

Auf der anderen Seite sicherlich sehr technisches Angeln und mit Sicherheit auch viel Spielraum für Experimente, das geht hier nicht so.

Im übrigen sind viele Flüsse in England im Frühjahr gesperrt, hatte ich letztens erst wieder gelesen. Verstehe das, wer will.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Zum Angeln mit der Flocke fehlt mir nach wie vor das perfekte Brot. Irgendwie trauere ich dem DDR-Kastenweizenbrot nach.
> Andal hat mal „Butterstuten” als das bessere Brot ins Spiel gebracht, ist natürlich ne Option. Muß dafür (hier bekannt als „Kuchenbrot”) aber auch erstmal eine verläßliche Quelle finden.


Brioche im backwarenregal könnte interessant sein


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Naja, es ist doch aber nur noch Commercial Fishing dort. Einfach wirksamer für die Firmen und mehr Action, garantierte Fänge. Das sind die Forellenpüffe der englischen Anglerlandschaft.
> 
> Deswegen sehe ich das auch immer kritisch, wenn man alles aus der englischen Angelei für bare Münze nehmen will. Wenn auf einen Teich von 3ha mehr Fische schwimmen als bei mir auf 10 Kilometer Elbe ist es erstmal eine Kunst den Fisch im Maul zu haken, anstatt irgendwo anders.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite sicherlich sehr technisches Angeln und mit Sicherheit auch viel Spielraum für Experimente, das geht hier nicht so.
> 
> Im übrigen sind viele Flüsse in England im Frühjahr gesperrt, hatte ich letztens erst wieder gelesen. Verstehe das, wer will.



Ja, ich würde auch in Sachen Match-Angelei strikt zwischen Commercial-Teichen und der Angelei in Flüssen unterscheiden.
Die Frühlings-Total-Sperrung der Flüsse wird da drüben auch immer noch diskutiert. Im Prinzip finde ich es konsequent und angenehm einfach. 
Da spart man sich die ewigen Diskussionen, die hier im AB immer wieder in Schlupfloch-Threads aufflammen ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde auch in Sachen Match-Angelei strikt zwischen Commercial-Teichen und der Angelei in Flüssen unterscheiden.
> Die Frühlings-Total-Sperrung der Flüsse wird da drüben auch immer noch diskutiert. Im Prinzip finde ich es konsequent und angenehm einfach.
> Da spart man sich die ewigen Diskussionen, die hier im AB immer wieder in Schlupfloch-Threads aufflammen ;-)



Ja gut, aber eine Sperrung auf Weißfisch in dieser Zeit in Flüssen, aber nicht in stehenden Gewässern?!

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...venting-river-fishing-spring-likely-scrapped/

Mal sehen wie lange das noch bestand hat. Aber gut, wir sind in Deutschland sowieso noch in der Steinzeit. Du isst kein Fisch? Dann geh nicht angeln........


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brioche im backwarenregal könnte interessant sein



Ah, super, danke! Kannte ich gar nicht, mußte den Brockhaus bemühen. Hast Du die schon mal probiert (also am Haken)?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nein, aber meine Mutter nannte die Art Brot immer Stuten. 
Bis zum Erweckungsdöbel war meine Erfahrung, mit Backwaren zu angeln ähnlich wie mit Tulip: alle fangen damit scheinbar Bombe nur ich bin wohl offenkundig zu blöd zu


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, aber meine Mutter nannte die Art Brot immer Stuten.
> Bis zum Erweckungsdöbel war meine Erfahrung, mit Backwaren zu angeln ähnlich wie mit Tulip: alle fangen damit scheinbar Bombe nur ich bin wohl offenkundig zu blöd zu



Ach komm, sag oder denk doch sowas nicht: vermutlich haben die Döbel in Deinen Gewässern einfach eine schlechte Kinderstube gehabt und haben sich von Barben und Karpfen sozialisieren lassen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bis zum Erweckungsdöbel war meine Erfahrung, mit Backwaren zu angeln ähnlich wie mit Tulip: alle fangen damit scheinbar Bombe nur ich bin wohl offenkundig zu blöd zu



Mein Gefühle bei Brot und Flocken sind ähnlich- trotz millionenfacher Gegenbeweise: Irrational. Man muss also einmal richtig gut fangen mit dem fraglichen Köder. Nur wie, wenn man  ihn nie verwendet, oder beim geringsten Widerstand auf andere Köder zurückschwenkt. Ein Teufelskreis. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, nur den einen Köder dabeizuhaben. Eine weitere, unter stabilen, guten Fangbedingungen den Test wagen: Ich kann jeden guten Köder "kaputttesten", wenn ich ihn zum ersten mal bei Schneeschmelze, Hochwasser und nem Säureunfall flussaufwärts einsetze (s.v. Tiger I)


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade Mr. Minimax, das es nicht geklappt hat!!!

Hatte ich leider befürchtet (soll nicht arrogant klingen), aber meiner Meinung ist es im Moment im Wasser noch viel zu kalt, bzw. kommt viel zu kaltes Wasser hinzu (Schneeschmelze)!!! 

Auch ist das Wasser in den meisten Fällen viel zu klar!!!

Ein Indiz ist auch noch. Bei mir in der Tageszeitung (HNA für Herrn Kochtopf) sind immer die durchschnittlichen Regenmengen angegeben. Da hatten wir im Monat Februar z.B. eine durchschnittliche Niederschlagsmenge von knapp 50l/qm angegeben. Der reale Niederschlag lag aber bei sage und schreibe 10l/qm!!! Also viel, viel zu wenig!!!

Aber nichts desto trotz, Versuch macht kluch, wünsche ich Euch für Eure morgigen Angeltouren ein dickes Petri!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ewig her dass ich es probiert hatte. Wenn man ein zwei mal keinen Erfolg hatte verkneift man sich ja weitere Köderexperimente.  aber da man hier ja tatsächlich jede Frage stellen kann und auch noch qualifizierte Antworten bekommt lernt man eben auch ne Menge und probiert wieder mehr aus - wenn dann noch Erfolg sich einstellt umso besser


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ach komm, sag oder denk doch sowas nicht: vermutlich haben die Döbel in Deinen Gewässern einfach eine schlechte Kinderstube gehabt und haben sich von Barben und Karpfen sozialisieren lassen.



 Das ist übrigens ein sehr übliches Phänomen an meinen Gewässern: Die Rotaugen und Döbel können sich nicht benehmen und haben einen beklagenswert niedrigen Ausbildungsstand. Zum zivilisierten Angeln gehören immer noch Zwei, Angler und Fisch!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein sehr übliches Phänomen an meinen Gewässern: Die Rotaugen und Döbel können sich nicht benehmen und haben einen beklagenswert niedrigen Ausbildungsstand. Zum zivilisierten Angeln gehören immer noch Zwei, Angler und Fisch!



Insgeheim befürchte ich ja, daß mich die Fischis in Sachen Ausbildung überholen werden und nach etlichen Auslandssemestern genüßlich Fluoro-Pinkies und Blue-Cheese-Paste verspeisen, während ich Bockwurst-essend ein paar Körner Dosenmais bade.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Weissfische sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal waren! Kein Stil, kein Anstand

An meinem Döbel waren einige Dinge besonders:
- es war Winter
- die Fulda führte immenses Hochwasser  (bestimmt 100cm über Normal, eher mehr)
- er verschob meinen PB um mehr als 10cm nach oben
- und ich fischte mit Brot

Kollege Mariani hatte mal einen Artikel in der am Haken über Frühjahrshochwasser. Er vertrat dabei die Ansicht, dass die Fische am Rand stehen wo die Strömung vom Ufer gebremst wird und vorbei treibendes Futter aufnehmen um den erhöhten Energieverbrauch auszugleichen. Da ich mit der Pin eh nicht wirklich werfen kann machte ich aus der Not eine Tugend und fischte bewusst sehr nah am Rand. Dass das dann auch noch den Zielfisch in enorm feister Form brachte war der Hammer.
Und hat natürlich dem Köder Weissbrot enorm viel streetcredibility eingebracht, denn bei so Bedingungen hatte ich vorher noch nicht mal Bisse


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Schade Mr. Minimax, das es nicht geklappt hat!!!
> 
> Hatte ich leider befürchtet (soll nicht arrogant klingen), aber meiner Meinung ist es im Moment im Wasser noch viel zu kalt, bzw. kommt viel zu kaltes Wasser hinzu (Schneeschmelze)!!!
> 
> Auch ist das Wasser in den meisten Fällen viel zu klar!!!
> 
> Ein Indiz ist auch noch. Bei mir in der Tageszeitung (HNA für Herrn Kochtopf) sind immer die durchschnittlichen Regenmengen angegeben. Da hatten wir im Monat Februar z.B. eine durchschnittliche Niederschlagsmenge von knapp 50l/qm angegeben. Der reale Niederschlag lag aber bei sage und schreibe 10l/qm!!! Also viel, viel zu wenig!!!
> 
> Aber nichts desto trotz, Versuch macht kluch, wünsche ich Euch für Eure morgigen Angeltouren ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Grüße Mario


 
 Danke für Deinen Zuspruch -und Du hast natürlich recht, ich hab die steigenden Pegel nach dem Tauwetter auch mit Sorge beobachtet: Schlimmste Kombi die es gibt!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber da man hier ja tatsächlich jede Frage stellen kann


 
 Marios Post zeigts ja- es ist eine wunderbare Atmosphäre des gemeinsamen Lernens hier- und man wird mit guten Worten ans Wasser geschickt und mit ebensolchen empfangen, egal wie es ausging. Im Grunde oszillieren wir zwischen Think Tank und Tippgemeinschaft. So ne Art virtueller golden Scale Club, bloss das sich der Schatzmeister ´nicht auf die Bahamas absetzen kann, da wir keinen haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

_In hoc signe vinces_ - Des Imperators lustwandel im Frühjahr 

Nachdem die gute alte Cyprinus Emperor den Weg von den Werkstätten des Zanderpit zurück in den Norden Hessens gefunden hatte brannte ich darauf, mit dem Imperator in die Schlacht zu ziehen. Am heutigen Sonntag sollte es soweit sein, Liquidized Bread mit Hanf und Micropellets und drei Farben Frühstücksfleisch (Götterspeisengrün, Currygelb und Naturrosa) sollten heute die Götter gnädig und die Fische mir gewogen stimmen. Die ganze Zeit hatte ich mir schon ausgemalt, wie die Emperor sich wohl an meiner Bolo machen würde, somit entriss ich die Rute ihrem Dornröschenschlaf und schickte mich an, mit ihrer Hilfe den ein oder anderen Döbel aufs Kreuz zu legen.

Da der Nervenkitzel noch nicht total war fuhr ich einen Teil meiner Strecke an, der aufgrund schlechter Erreichbarkeit bisher von mir verschont geblieben war. Mit der Routine eines garstigen Winters lenkte ich meine überdachte Zündkerze durch holprige Feldwege mit Schlaglöchern, die einem unachtsamen Fahrer direkt mit einem Achsbruch gestraft hätten. Nach 100m anschließendem Fußmarsch kamen Ihre Majestät und ich an einen Swim, den ich schon oft beim Gassigehen angehimmelt hatte. Heute war er fällig!
Die Fulda stand hoch und war kalt vom Schmelzwasser der Rhön, aber da war diese kleine Bucht mit ruhigerem Wasser und die Sonne, die unerbittlich auf uns nieder schien.







Ich warf ein paar Brocken Fleisch grob in die Richtung und montierte meine Rute, diesmal band ich meine Montage durch, die Minimax'schen Posenringe passten meinem Drennannachbau wie angegossen und kurz darauf versenkte ich einen 6er Butthaken in einem Gelben Stück Frühstücksfleisch.
Die ersten Driften passierte nichts, außer dass die Pose immer an der gleichen Stelle abtauchte, was für ein paar sehr denkwürdige Flüche meinerseits sorgte (Abhilfe: Pose tiefer stellen?); ich vermute, dass dort Hindernisse auf dem Grund lagen, an denen der Haken zumindest verzögert wurde.
Aber egal, neuen Köder drauf, mit Grashalm gekontert und ab dafür. Als die Pose, eigentlich ungewollt, im Stillwasser landete, fiel mir auf, dass sich Schnur hinter das Backing der Rolle verkrochen hat und sich ein kapitaler Fizz anbahnte, schimpfend wie ein russischer Rohrspatz vorm verschlossenen Spirituosengeschäft versuchte ich dem Herr zu werden, als sich plötzlich die Pose schnurstracks entgegen der leichten Strömung an der Stelle bewegte.
Angehauen. Hängt. Großer Gott, was ist das? Schnur pfiff von der Rolle und ich musste ein ums andere mal Schnur nachgeben. Das konnte doch nie im Leben ein Döbel sein... Vielleicht eine Barbe? Oder gar einen halbstarken Waller? Nach gefühlt endlosem Drill zeigte sich der Fisch das erste mal an der Oberfläche - es war tatsächlich der Zielfisch, aber scheinbar in großartiger physischer Verfassung! Durch die verrutschte Schnur wickelte ich ab der Hälfte des Drills die Schnur über die beiden Griffe der Pin als Stifte auf, doch keine Zeit für Nebenkriegsschauplätze, schließlich ging es hier ums Ganze! Irgendwann gab Johnny endlich auf und ich konnte ihn einsacken - was mit einem Spinnkescher bei einer Bolo gar nicht mal so leicht ist. Da hatte ich nicht nachgedacht beim packen!






Ein schöner, wohlgenährter Fisch, ich würde ihn für zehn bis fünfzehn Zentimeter kleiner halten als den Erweckungsdöbel, aber da sich Freund Blase in der Sonne aufgewärmt hatte gab es einen wirklich rasanten, sommerlichen Drill. Und das auf Frühstücksfleisch! 
Der Fisch wurde versorgt wie es sich gehört und ich konnte mich endlich dran machen, den Fizz zu entknoten.
Nachdem ich auch diese Herausforderung gemeistert hatte warf ich ein paar Brocken Fleisch für den Rückweg rein und zog weiter.
Leider war ich zu langsam, um eine große Bisamratte im Schilf neben mir zu fotografieren oder die das Wasser kreuzenden Rehe bildlich festzuhalten, aber die Sonne schien, das Wasser plätscherte und ich habe den Zielfisch in angemessener Größe bereits gefangen - man verzeihe mir die Nachlässigkeit, die einem geomas nie zuteil werden würde.






Apropos geomas - Brot lief heute nicht, kein Biss, keinen Zupfer, nix. Ich glaube nicht, dass es an den Pellets oder ähnlichem lag, schließlich war die einzige Aktion auf Frühstücksfleisch auch im Resultat der einzige Fisch des Tages, aber ich habe in diesem Jahr jeweils mit für mich experimentellen Ködern und Techniken den jeweils gewünschten Zielfisch auf die Schuppen gelegt.
Für mich ein anglerischer Quantensprung, der ohne euren Input, eure ermutigungen und Minimaxens Tackle so nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Ich bedanke mich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Cooler Bericht, schöner Fisch-Fang, und ganz besonders Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Märzen-Angeltag! #6


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schön! #6


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Spannend lieber Kochtopf.
Petri zum Johnny.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klasse Bericht, danke dafür und Glückwunsch zum Tulip-Döbel!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri zum Bericht und schönen Döbel! #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein toller Bericht vielen Dank dafür, und ein herzliches Petri zum schönen Döbel- bis ins Detail klassisch überlistet- ganz offensichtlich war in der Emperor mein Mana gespeichert, das nun auf Dich übergegangen ist (Wieder Schneider, Detalis erspare ich Euch..)
 Die leidige Schnurfresserei der Pin hatte ich ja schon im Begleitschreiben erwähnt- das ist eine typische Unart von eher günstigen Pins. Die verwendúng des Lineguard und immer etwas Zug auf der Schnur (und wenn nicht, dann Klicker einschalten) kann es etwas lindern.
 Es ist sehr interessant, das Tulip der Bringer war- jetzt wäre es wichtig zu wissen, ob die Döbel an diesem ABschnitt Erfahrung damit haben oder nicht. Denn wenn nicht, ist das ein glänzender Beweis für Fängigkeit und Selektivität von dem Zeugs. Als ich einst noch Fische fangen konnte, und das Frühstücksfleisch gewirkt hat, war ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei mir niemand sonst damit angelt.

 Nochmals kräftiges Petri,
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Dank in die Runde!

Tatsächlich scheint die Emperor der Quell deines Mojos zu sein - oder nur ein mächtiger Speicher. Denn so sicher wie auf den Winter der Frühling folgt folgt auf den Schneider der Fänger! Also dranbleiben!
Den Lineguard habe ich irgendwann entnervt abmontiert und dann lustige Wurfübungen veranstaltet - inkl. Multirollenlike mit umgedrehter Rute. Kam damit in die Mitte der Fulda, also knapp vierfache Rutenlänge, das war schon sexy.
Nebenbei empfinde ich eingefrorenes Tulip am besten Angelbar, noch nie hielt es so gut an meinem Haken, danke für deinen Hinweis!
Ich habe bisher folgende Köder beobachtet: Wurm, Made, Köfi, Spinnköder
Ich glaube tatsächlich dass hier keine Socke mit Brot oder Tulip fischt. Gezielt auf Döbel schonmal gar nicht. Dementsprechend schön ist die Strecke wenn man auf Döbel aus ist 
Auch wenn ich fürchte bald im Verein einen Spitznamen wie Döbeldödel zu erhalten :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri heil und vielen Dank für Deinen schönen Bericht!
Da wurde mir das Herz warm beim Lesen, das passiert bei der Lektüre der Fachmagazine nie (diskreter Hinweis an „Die Neuen” - bitte bei passender Gelegenheit farbenfrohe Sprache auch in Print-Produkten zulassen).


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein sattes Petri auch in Richtung FF - ich bau das mal hier ein und nicht im Aktuelle-Friedfischfänge-Thread, um letzteren nicht zu zerlegen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht [emoji106]



Kochtopf schrieb:


> [ aber scheinbar in großartiger physischer Verfassung!



Ab dem Halbstarkenalter, sind die Dickköppe im Fluss m.E.n.Sommer wie Winter gut trainierte Gegenspieler.

Wir hatten am hiesigen Fluss selbst bei Wassertemperaturen um "muckelige" 5°schon Exemplare,die mit einem 4oz Festblei im Schlepp, mal eben einige Meter locker Flussauf marschierten.


Döbeldödel?


Mitnichten.."The Chubber"


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei mir hat heute leider die Zeit nicht gereicht; schade, die Online-Wetterfrösche prophezeien deutlich sinkende Temperaturen und Niederschläge dazu.
Vielleicht klappts morgen oder am Mittwoch mit einer kurzen Frühlings-Session.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ab dem Halbstarkenalter, sind die Dickköppe im Fluss m.E.n.Sommer wie Winter gut trainierte Gegenspieler.
> 
> Wir hatten am hiesigen Fluss selbst bei Wassertemperaturen um "muckelige" 5°schon Exemplare,die mit einem 4oz Festblei im Schlepp, mal eben einige Meter locker Flussauf marschierten.


Der deutlich größere vom letzten mal war schon eine Nummer, aber dass der deutlich kleinere und schlankere Kollege heute so einen Alarm gemacht hat war schon geil :m 


> Döbeldödel?
> 
> 
> Mitnichten.."The Chubber"



Bei meinem Körperbau eher "Chubby Chubber"


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei meinem Körperbau eher "Chubby Chubber"



Auch das hat Stil


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von mir natürlich auch noch allen ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Geht ja anscheinend doch etwas, und ich habe diese Woche keine Zeit!!!

Na toll!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Nette nicknameergänzung. iä! iä!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ Kochtopf: Nette nicknameergänzung. iä! iä!



Merci, es hat sich im Rahmen der Diskussion über Spitznamen im Verein förmlich aufgedrängt - und ich wundere mich, dass es mir nicht schon früher eingefallen ist 

Fhtagn!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nur fürs Protokoll: mit Andreas von friedfischen.de am Do ein nettes Telefonat geführt. Er meinte, er würde am gleichen Tag, spätestens Freitag die Rute zum Versand fertig machen und ich hätte sie Montag. Bis heute keine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Langsam werde ich ungeduldig, kleiner Laden hin oder her... wenn man mir mitteilen würde dass die rute bestellt ist und am x.x. erst im Ladengeschäft ankommt wäre es ja nachvollziehbar aber so fühle ich mich nicht gut damit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nur fürs Protokoll: mit Andreas von friedfischen.de am Do ein nettes Telefonat geführt. Er meinte, er würde am gleichen Tag, spätestens Freitag die Rute zum Versand fertig machen und ich hätte sie Montag. Bis heute keine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Langsam werde ich ungeduldig, kleiner Laden hin oder her... wenn man mir mitteilen würde dass die rute bestellt ist und am x.x. erst im Ladengeschäft ankommt wäre es ja nachvollziehbar aber so fühle ich mich nicht gut damit



Das ist Meistens deswegen so, weil die Händler Ware zum Verkauf anbieten, die sie bei Bestellung erst von großen Lagern beziehen und dann veräußern. Da steckt dann noch jemand mit drin, der erst Versenden muss.

Schlimme Sache, das hatte ich bei 2 Händlern auch schon, da wartest du dann gern mal 10 Tage auf eine Rute.....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^  tut mir echt leid, kann das nachempfinden. Warten nervt.
Meine Erfahrungen waren durchweg positiv, ist für Dich ein schwacher Trost, klar ;-/


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist Meistens deswegen so, weil die Händler Ware zum Verkauf anbieten, die sie bei Bestellung erst von großen Lagern beziehen und dann veräußern. Da steckt dann noch jemand mit drin, der erst Versenden muss.
> 
> Schlimme Sache, das hatte ich bei 2 Händlern auch schon, da wartest du dann gern mal 10 Tage auf eine Rute.....



Heute ist Kalendertag 15. Wenn sie die Rute bestellen müssen und sich verzögert nehme ich das ja in Kauf, aber wenigstens informiert möchte ich werden. Wenn es auf Rechnung wäre würde ich es ja verstehen aber da ich bereits gezahlt habe bin ich not so really amused.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heute ist Kalendertag 15. Wenn sie die Rute bestellen müssen und sich verzögert nehme ich das ja in Kauf, aber wenigstens informiert möchte ich werden. Wenn es auf Rechnung wäre würde ich es ja verstehen aber da ich bereits gezahlt habe bin ich not so really amused.



Jup, bin ich bei dir. 1 Woche ist bei mir das Maximum, dann setzte ich den Händler in Verzug. Ärgern würde ich mich selbstredend auch, ich werde ja schon nach 3 Tagen wuschig. :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Menno, das ist wirklich schade und kein schöner Verlauf für die erste Bestellung. Rätselhaft, kann nur Gutes über Friedfischen.de berichten- aber das wäre mir auch kein Trost in dieser Situation. Hilft auch nix.
 Wo *wir alle* doch schon so gespannt auf *Deine *Rute sind..:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Andreas hat sich gerade auf meine Email gemeldet, durch einen Fehler seinerseits (ich finde es gut wenn Menschen Fehler zugeben können!) hat es sich verzögert, Rute ging an den falschen Kunden und wurde zurückbeordert, der Fehler wurde durch meine Email erst bemerkt, als Entschuldigung legt er mir eine Quiverspitze nach Wahl  (ich nahm 1,5 oz für Stillgewässer) bei. Find ich anständig wie -gemessen. Bin erstmal besänftigt und harre der Dinge die da kommen mögen. Und freue mich ein bisschen mehr auf die Rute. Als kleiner Steppke habe ich neue Spielsachen immer mit ins Bett genommen die ersten Nächte. Ich schau mal, dass ich die Maßnahme bei Frau Topf anmelde


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andreas hat sich gerade auf meine Email gemeldet, durch einen Fehler seinerseits (ich finde es gut wenn Menschen Fehler zugeben können!) hat es sich verzögert, Rute ging an den falschen Kunden und wurde zurückbeordert, der Fehler wurde durch meine Email erst bemerkt, als Entschuldigung legt er mir eine Quiverspitze nach Wahl  (ich nahm 1,5 oz für Stillgewässer) bei. Find ich anständig wie -gemessen. Bin erstmal besänftigt und harre der Dinge die da kommen mögen. Und freue mich ein bisschen mehr auf die Rute. Als kleiner Steppke habe ich neue Spielsachen immer mit ins Bett genommen die ersten Nächte. Ich schau mal, dass ich die Maßnahme bei Frau Topf anmelde



...gut Ding will Weile...

Ne, ich freu mich für Dich.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mr. Kochtopf,

das habe ich mit Andreas so abgesprochen, die Spanung soll ins unermessliche gesteigert werden.

Aber zu Deiner letzten Frage an mich wie wir die Vorfächer aufbewahren. Susanne hatte dafür 2 Holzkisten mit Stifte. Die eine wurde im Winter gefüllt und die Reste aus der anderen Kiste wurden so aufgebraucht. Auch haben wir von Preston die alten blauen Vorfachboxen.
Da ich auf der Stippermesse den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen habe und wir aktuell auch keinen Bedarf haben ist mir beim stöbern in den Katalogen etwas aufgefallen, was für Dich interessant sein könnte. Und zwar gibt es das von Preston und von Matrix.
Preston Hooklength Spool System und Matrix EVA Rig Discs.

Hier können Vorfächer in jeder beliebigen Länge aufgewickelt werden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ irgendwie hab ich geahnt, daß Du, Heinz, noch mit den guten traditionellen Vorfachholzkästchen unterwegs bist ;-) 

Hier https://www.anglerfuchs.com/angelzu...erses/314/maver-super-seal-eva-rig-case?c=114 gibts die Schaumstoff-Vorfachaufwickel-Scheiben auch als Paket. Von Guru gibts die auch.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stimmt, aber ich wollte es ihm nicht zu einfach machen. Jedenfalls könnte das eine Alternative sein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ irgendwie hab ich geahnt, daß Du, Heinz, noch mit den guten traditionellen Vorfachholzkästchen unterwegs bist ;-)
> 
> Ja, das waren die ersten, dann kamen die Holzboxen mit Holzleisten auf. Die hatten wir aber nicht mehr.
> Und die großen Holzboxen schleppen wir nicht mehr mit, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Wenn dann bestücken wir die blauen Vorfachboxen von Preston für die Matchrute und die langen Vorfächer für das Feedern binden wir direkt am Wasser.
> 
> Aber was viel wichtiger ist; am Donnerstag geht es raus ans Wasser. Die Kiepen und Ruten sind schon im Hänger. Heute sind die PApiere gekommen und Frau Hübner ist schon wieder am überlegen wie sie mir wieder eine Lektion erteilen kann. Ich werde ausführlich über den ersten Angeltag dieses Jahres berichten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab eben meine ersten Circle-Haken in Augenschein genommen.
Es sind - verglichen mit den Kreishaken der Salzwasserangler - zierliche Häkchen, deren Form 
auch nicht so extrem ist wie die der „großen Brüder”.

Hab erstmal 6er, 10er und 14er und kann bei Gelegenheit probieren, ob diese Haken etwas für mich sind oder nicht.

Hier ist mal ein Größen- und Form-Vergleich mit anderen 10er Haken in meinem Bestand:





Der Kamasan B520 (2. von rechts) ist wohl der dünndrahtigste Haken, den ich in dieser Größe verwenden würde. 
Drennan Super Specialist (2. von links) und Kamasan Animal (ganz rechts) sind schon enorm stabile Haken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ irgendwie hab ich geahnt, daß Du, Heinz, noch mit den guten traditionellen Vorfachholzkästchen unterwegs bist ;-)
> 
> Ja, das waren die ersten, dann kamen die Holzboxen mit Holzleisten auf. Die hatten wir aber nicht mehr.
> Und die großen Holzboxen schleppen wir nicht mehr mit, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Wenn dann bestücken wir die blauen Vorfachboxen von Preston für die Matchrute und die langen Vorfächer für das Feedern binden wir direkt am Wasser.
> 
> Aber was viel wichtiger ist; am Donnerstag geht es raus ans Wasser. Die Kiepen und Ruten sind schon im Hänger. Heute sind die PApiere gekommen und Frau Hübner ist schon wieder am überlegen wie sie mir wieder eine Lektion erteilen kann. Ich werde ausführlich über den ersten Angeltag dieses Jahres berichten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wünsch einfach Euch beiden gleich viel Erfolg, wegen Harmonie und so ;-)
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Aber was viel wichtiger ist; am Donnerstag geht es raus ans Wasser. Die Kiepen und Ruten sind schon im Hänger. Heute sind die PApiere gekommen und Frau Hübner ist schon wieder am überlegen wie sie mir wieder eine Lektion erteilen kann. Ich werde ausführlich über den ersten Angeltag dieses Jahres berichten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Es riecht nach bitterer Niederlage. :g|supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Egal wie es ausgeht, Heinz geht als Verlierer aus der Sache raus :m
Danke für den Tipp, ich gucke mir das System mal genauer an. Aber davor stehen Vorfachschnüre und Haken - da sind eure Vergleichsbilder btw enorm hilfreich jongens!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Aber was viel wichtiger ist; am Donnerstag geht es raus ans Wasser. Die Kiepen und Ruten sind schon im Hänger. Heute sind die PApiere gekommen und Frau Hübner ist schon wieder am überlegen wie sie mir wieder eine Lektion erteilen kann. Ich werde ausführlich über den ersten Angeltag dieses Jahres berichten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Erfolg Euch beiden, meinen Vorrednern widerspreche ich insofern, als dass ich glaube das es nur Gewinner geben wird- das ist die Dialektik der Liebe...:l
> 
> Oh, und ein glückliches Ereignis: Ich hab die Nerven verloren, mich für ne Stunde an die Spree gehockt und konnte mich entschneidern- mit drei Fischen, die aneinandergelegt gut und gerne 20-22 Zentimeter gemessen haben.. Aber egal: Ich habe gefangen. Fische. Drei. Ich bin wieder ein Angler.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tricast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Erfolg Euch beiden, meinen Vorrednern widerspreche ich insofern, als dass ich glaube das es nur Gewinner geben wird- das ist die Dialektik der Liebe...:l
> 
> Oh, und ein glückliches Ereignis: Ich hab die Nerven verloren, mich für ne Stunde an die Spree gehockt und konnte mich entschneidern- mit drei Fischen, die aneinandergelegt gut und gerne 20-22 Zentimeter gemessen haben.. Aber egal: Ich habe gefangen. Fische. Drei. Ich bin wieder ein Angler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 cm - Länge oder Breite?
> Egal, Petri zu den Entschneiderungsfischis!
> 
> Wenns gut läuft verkrümel ich morgen Nachmittag auch mal kurz an den Fluß nebenan.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gier kennt keine Grenzen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gier kennt keine Grenzen.



Tjaja, Fische sind halt auch nur Menschen..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich streife nochmal randlich das Vorfach/Haken Thema. Für mich liegt der der Vorteil des Selberbindens nicht nur in der Flexibilität, sondern auch wenn richtig angegangen, in der Platzersparnis trotz unendlicher Kombinationsmöglichkeiten.
Die luxuriösen Lösungen die Tricast genannt hat, sind natürlich der Traum für jeden akribischen Matchmann mit Todessternflakkiepe und Schubladensystem. Aber was ist mit dem frei schweifenden Wanderangler, der mit kleinem Ranzen Dickicht und Gestrüpp durchstreift?

Hier ist meine Lösung, passt in jede Rocktasche bzw. in die Weste, und die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten: mal sehen, 8 Vorfachmaterialien,
ca 4-5 Hakentypen in 2-5 größen.. ääh sind vielfältig..
Das ist natürlich keine Lösung, um Fertiggebundenes zum Wasser mitzunehmen oder zurückzubringen. Vorfächer wandern in meinen taktischen Falteimer und werden zuhaus
wieder demontiert. Ist natürlich eher ein impressionistischer
Ansatz. Für Nachtangelansitze oder auch mal so hab ich dann
extra fertigebundene aufm Wickelbrettchen dabei, oder halt
gekaufte im Briefchen. Ist dann aber Zusatzausrüstung. Der Feste kern aus den beiden Kästchen im Bild ist immer dabei.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  sieht sehr praktikabel aus! Ist die „Vorfachschnur-Box” ist aus dem Fliegenfischer-Bereich?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tjaja, Fische sind halt auch nur Menschen..



Güstern sind keine Menschen. Güstern sind lebende Nimmersatts, auf der Suche nach dem Häppchen nach dem Häppchen.






Steht bei mir demnächst an, nachdem ich mit vielen Boxen gearbeitet hatte, ist das der beste Kompromiss. Die Menge an Vorfächern reicht für ein ganzes Jahr, der Transport ist ideal. Mit Maßen von 34 x 12x 4cm extrem Knuffig und für jeden Geeignet.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ sieht sehr praktikabel aus! Ist die „Vorfachschnur-Box” ist aus dem Fliegenfischer-Bereich?



Ja, aber ich fürchte sie ist oop. Ich fand sie im FLiegenhinterzimmer eines rumpeligen Berliner Angelladens, der auch noch 90er Quickrollen als Neuware verkauft.
Nichtsdestotrotz findet man ähnliches zuhauf im Fliegenfischerbereich, "Tippet Dispenser" ist das Suchwort.

Überhaupt kann der Wanderangler viel Gutes an Ideen und Zeugs von den Fliegen- und Spinnerjungs abstauben. Ich erinnere nur an die superpraktischen Ausziehrollen.
Eine Ironie, das die Jetzt mehr und mehr die Friedfischunart übernehmen und mit Rutensammlungen und kiepengroßen Ködrmuseen ans Wasser ziehen- Sie geben dadurch das Freie und Leichte ihrer Disziplinen auf, und genau das suche ich mit Pose uund Grundblei.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Minimax: sieht spannend aus  ich liebäugle mit den Vorfachspulendingsi von Stroft, dass ich dann einfach am D-Ring meiner Tasche/evtl. zu kaufenden Weste festmachen könnte. Kostet natürlich so viel wie ein Kleinwagen  (GTM steht entweder für "Ganz Tolle.." oder "Ganz Teure Mono"), aber wirkt auf mich brutalst praktikabel  (und auf sowas steht El Potto!), in einer gleichen Dose transportiere ich meine Raubfischhaken für Drop Schrott und Co.

@FaFi: wie viele Meter Vorfach passen denn auf so eine Rolle und wo wird der Haken an der Sache versteckt? Hab da wenig Fantasie


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ...Ich fand sie im FLiegenhinterzimmer eines rumpeligen Berliner Angelladens, der auch noch 90er Quickrollen als Neuware verkauft.
> ...



Bei der Beschreibung hatte ich, ohne genaueres zu wissen, sofort den Koss in Wedding vor dem geistigen Auge


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax: sieht spannend aus  ich liebäugle mit den Vorfachspulendingsi von Stroft, dass ich dann einfach am D-Ring meiner Tasche/evtl. zu kaufenden Weste festmachen könnte. Kostet natürlich so viel wie ein Kleinwagen (GTM steht entweder für "Ganz Tolle.." oder "Ganz Teure Mono"), aber wirkt auf mich brutalst praktikabel (und auf sowas steht El Potto!), in einer gleichen Dose transportiere ich meine Raubfischhaken für Drop Schrott und Co.


 
 Das Stroft Dingsi habe ich fürs Fliegenfischen in der 5Spulenversion. Sehr durchdacht, das Ganze. Ich muss aber sagen, mittlerweile ist es vom D-Ring in die Tasche gewandert, es ist schon ein Tönnchen, stört mich etwas beim werfen. Für Ansitz aber immer noch klein und schmuck.
 Von diesem Spulenstapel-Typ gibt es aber viele andere, Stroft bewegt sich da preislich im Mittelfeld.
 Das Suchwort ist "Tippet Dispenser"
 Ein Pendant zu meinem Kästchen-Typ gibt's ürigens, wie ich grade sehe, von Stonfo bei Askari:
https://www.angelsport.de/stonfo-fliegenvorfach-dispenser_0123788.html
 Dem würde ich den Vorzug geben, bzw. überlege grade ob ich das nicht für meine Fliegerei übernehme und das Stroft Tönnchen in Rente schicke..



Welpi schrieb:


> Bei der Beschreibung hatte ich, ohne genaueres zu wissen, sofort den Koss in Wedding vor dem geistigen Auge


#6 Eine echte Schatzkammer, komplett mit grimmigen Wächtern


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @FaFi: wie viele Meter Vorfach passen denn auf so eine Rolle und wo wird der Haken an der Sache versteckt? Hab da wenig Fantasie



Du kannst im Schnitt mit bis zu 15 Vorfächern bis 20 Vorfächern bei einem Meter rechnen. Der erste Haken wird im Schaumstoff (manche haben auch nen Loch für den Greifer) gesetzt, dann umgewickelt. An der Schlaufe des Vorfaches hakst du dann den nächsten Haken ein. Wieder um Wickeln. Wiederholen bis du alles drauf hast, was du möchtest.

Dann kommt das letzte Vorfach mit der Schlaufe dran, wird mit nem Pin ganz Simpel in den Schaumstoff eingezogen. Ist ganz easy.

Fürs Pickern nach wie vor mein Non-Plus


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das Stroft Dingsi habe ich fürs Fliegenfischen in der 5Spulenversion. Sehr durchdacht, das Ganze. Ich muss aber sagen, mittlerweile ist es vom D-Ring in die Tasche gewandert, es ist schon ein Tönnchen, stört mich etwas beim werfen. Für Ansitz aber immer noch klein und schmuck.
> Von diesem Spulenstapel-Typ gibt es aber viele andere, Stroft bewegt sich da preislich im Mittelfeld.
> Das Suchwort ist "Tippet Dispenser"
> Ein Pendant zu meinem Kästchen-Typ gibt's ürigens, wie ich grade sehe, von Stonfo bei Askari:
> https://www.angelsport.de/stonfo-fliegenvorfach-dispenser_0123788.html
> Dem würde ich den Vorzug geben, bzw. überlege grade ob ich das nicht für meine Fliegerei übernehme und das Stroft Tönnchen in Rente schicke..



Das Stroft tönnsche hat den Vorteil dass ich die Stroftspulen scheinbar komplett einklicken kann, während bei deiner Box im Vorfeld umgespult werden muss. Liege ich da falsch? Falls du es in Rente schicken solltest würde ich mich als gnadenhof anbieten.. 

Und danke für die Infos, Jongens #6


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> #6 Eine echte Schatzkammer....



Definitiv! Solche Läden werden leider immer seltener...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Stroft tönnsche hat den Vorteil dass ich die Stroftspulen scheinbar komplett einklicken kann, während bei deiner Box im Vorfeld umgespult werden muss. Liege ich da falsch? Falls du es in Rente schicken solltest würde ich mich als gnadenhof anbieten..
> 
> Und danke für die Infos, Jongens #6



Richtig, bei Stroft klickst Du die kleinen 50/25m Spulen ein, bei den BoxDispensern musst du umspulen- tatsächlich etwas mühselig bei den kleinen Spulen, es sei denn Du hast einen Akkuschrauber.
 Mein Tönnchen werd ich die Saison noch behalten bzw. das erbt mein Ich-hab-nie-Vorfachmaterial-bei-mir-warum-auch-ich-schnorr-einfach-bei-minimax-und-komm-im-ungünstigsten-moment-von-hinten-angetrampelt-Angelkumpel|supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> .
> Mein Tönnchen werd ich die Saison noch behalten bzw. das erbt mein Ich-hab-nie-Vorfachmaterial-bei-mir-warum-auch-ich-schnorr-einfach-bei-minimax-und-komm-im-ungünstigsten-moment-von-hinten-angetrampelt-Angelkumpel|supergri



Ich glaube uns ist die Ähnlichkeit unserer Angelehepartner bereits aufgefallen - hat deiner Wurzeln in Nordhessen? Das klingt verdächtig nach meinem "Hast du noch Würmchen/Maden/Köderfisch - was stört dich an weissem Licht am wasser - 0,30er Geflecht auf leichter  Spinnrute"-Angelkumpel :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, war noch mal am Fluß nebenan. Bedingungen okay: Pegel etwa 20-25cm über normal, mittlere Trübung, wenig Wind, Lufttemperatur 4°C und während des Angelns fallend.

2 alte Swingtip-Ruten, eine mit kleinem Futterkorb am festen Paternoster, 10er Gamakatsu Semi-Kreishaken am etwa 65cm langen Vorfach. Die andere mit auf der Hauptschnur laufender „Bomb”, ca. 40cm Vorfach mit 16er Haken, Quickstop am Haar.

Als Köder diente heute ausschließlich Dosenmais, der von der Konsitenz her seltsam war (einige Körner sehr fest), aber immerhin mit extremst-gelber Farbe punkten konnte (die letzte Dose von einem anderen Anbieter enthielt ungewöhnlich blassen Mais).

Im Futterkorb kam Liquidized Bread aus dem Tiefkühlschrank zum Einsatz, angereichert um ein paar Hanfkörner.

Ungewöhnlich war heute, daß bereits zu Angelbeginn (ca. 16.30) Fischaktivitäten an der Wasseroberfläche zu beobachten waren. 
Vor der großen Eiseskälte setzte dies erst bei Einbruch der Dämmerung ein.






Ganz sicher ein „Bug” vom Zig-Rig eines „Carp-Hunters”, oder?

Beide Ruten wurden mit 2 mittelgroßen Maiskörnern bestückt. An der „Kreishaken-Rute” gab es schnell den ersten Biß, eindeutiges Geruckel der Swingtip, ich wartete auf einen möglichst gleichmäßigen Zug. Der blieb aus, also hob ich die Rute während des foirtwährenden Geruckels einfach an und war erstaunt, daß tatsächlich ein Fisch hing. Ohne Anhieb, der beim Kreishaken-Angeln ja kontraproduktiv sein soll.
Plötz von etwa 20cm, gut in Form und eher bläulich schimmernd gefärbt.
Der Haken saß etwas tiefer als ich es sonst kannte, war aber noch gut mit dem Hakenlöser erreichbar.
Neuer Versuch, es dauerte nicht lange, bis es wieder fröhlich ruckelte und auch der nächste Fisch (minimal kleiner) hing ohne Anschlag. Der Haken saß seitlich und jetzt weiter vorne.

An der anderen Rute gab es gelegentlich Schnurschwimmer, einen echten Biß hab ich versemmelt - der Nachteil, wenn man mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig angelt.

Spaßeshalber hab ich den Futterkorb an der „Kreishaken-Rute” gegen eine Bomb getauscht. Es wurde dann erstmal etwas ruhiger. Könnte evtl. an raubenden Barschen gelegen haben, denn die Wasseroberfläche an der Angelstelle war selten ruhig. Immer wieder sah man die Flanken winziger Fische aufblitzen, generell war viel Betrieb unter der Oberfläche.

Die nächsten Plötz kamen fast als Paar: beim Auswerfen der „Haar-Rig-Rute” löste sich das Gummi der Schwingspitze von dem winzigen Bolzen am Endring der Rute und die Swingtip segelte Haken und Bomb hinterher. Mist! 
Rute schnell abgelegt, denn an der anderen Angel wurde die Tip gleichmäßig nach vorne gezogen. Rute wie üblich nur angehoben, Fisch hängt. Ein Plötz, etwas größer als die ersten beiden.
Der Kreishaken saß seitlich und vorne.
Okay, dann nach der anderen Rute gesehen, deren Schwingspitze noch am Flußgrund weilte. Seltsamerweise hing auch hier ein Fisch, der einzige des Tages auf Mais am Haar. 

Es wurde langsam immer dunkler und kälter, die nächsten Bisse an der Kreishaken-Rute konnte ich nicht verwandeln. Die Bisse waren zielstrebiger als noch am Nachmittag, vermutlich auf die einsetzende Dunkelheit zurückzuführen. Trotz der überdeutlichen Bisse (stetiges Ziehen) saß derb Haken offenbar sehr knapp, denn die nächsten beiden Fische hingen nur für ein paar Sekunden (Größe vermutlich auch um die 20cm).
Einen letzten Plötz gabs dann noch, wieder auf den seltsam geformten Gamakatsu-Haken und ein einzelnes Maiskorn.

Kurzes Fazit: die Angelei mit den „Semi-Kreishaken” hat überraschend gut funktioniert; bin mit der Umstellung auf „nicht anschlagen” erstaunlich gut klargekommen.
Werd das nächste Mal evtl. sogar den 6er „Circle-Power” nehmen, vielleicht mal mit Brot oder probieren, den Mais anders anzuködern.
Die Fische im Fluß nebenan scheinen schon im Frühlings-Modus zu sein, gut zu wissen, daß sie zumindest an trüben Tagen schon deutlich vor der Abenddämmerung beißen.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir wollen ja morgen los und haben uns den Tag extra freigeschaufelt, die Angelsachen sind gepackt, Futter und Köder liegen bereit, es könnte losgehen. Wenn ich mir jetzt aber den Wetterbericht anschaue bekomme ich das kalte Grausen.   Mal sehen wie es wird. Ihr werdet auf dem laufenden gehalten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nachdem mein Termin um 14.30Uhr endlich weg war, sorry nochmal Herr Kochtopf, musste ich die Gummistiefel nochmal schnüren und ans Wasser!!!

Und Hurra, die Weser lebt noch!!!

Nach einem kurzen Blick auf den Wasserstand, wollte ich es an den üblichen Stellen wie sonst auch im Frühjahr probieren. Das Wasser war auch gut einen Meter gestiegen und trüb. Den Regen gab es auch die letzten Tage, also alles wie gewünscht!

Angekommen musste ich feststellen, das der Campingwart genau hinter mir einen Schotterweg ausbesserte, also immer wieder mit einem kleinen Trecker hin, Schaufel abgeladen, zurück, wieder hin, abgeladen,....! Naja ruhiges Angeln war es nicht gerade!

Es fing auch sehr schleppend an, nach einer halben Stunde kamen auch die ersten Zweifel aber kurze Zeit später hing plötzlich ein kleines Rotauge am Haken, huch, ich wollte eigentlich nur die Pose wieder versetzen, einen Biss habe ich auf jeden Fall nicht wahrgenommen! Aber naja, nicht Schneider! 

Gleich darauf gab es dann sogar einen "richtigen" Biss, allerdings konnte ich da keinen Anhieb setzen, da nur einmal Zupf. Die Maden waren aber schön plattgekaut. Nochmal keine 5min später gab es noch einen Biss, den ich auch mit einem Anhieb quittieren konnte. Heraus kam eine gut 20cm Hasel, also doppelt so groß, wie das Rotauge!!! 

Dann war leider nichts mehr. Dann hatte ich die Idee, doch mal die Weserseite zu wechseln. Die Buhnen waren zwar "fast" nicht mehr vorhanden, lediglich einen etwas beruhigte Bereich gab es noch. Also genau "mein" Wasser!!!

Nachdem ich etwas angefüttert habe gab es direkt beim ersten Treiben schon einen Biss, den ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte. Ich war eigentlich auch noch nicht wirklich bereit, aber die Maden musste ich schon wieder erneuern. Beim 2. Treiben gleich nochmal, hing, etwas besser, naja, da hatte sich die Schnur in der Rückenflosse verfangen, so das der Widerstand größer war und ich den Kescher genommen habe! Na geht doch schonmal etwa 25cm.

Jetzt ging es im 10min Takt weiter, als nächstes kam ein kleiner Döbel von etwas vielleicht 22cm, danach sollte schon das Highlight des Tages kommen, in Form eines Rotauges von 40cm und richtig gut im Futter!!! Weiter im Takt kam noch ein "kleines" Highlight und zwar ein ca. 30cm Aland. Gibt es jetzt nicht so oft in der Weser, aber wenn, dann meist jetzt im Frühjahr! Ein, zwei Bisse konnte ich zwischendrinn nicht verwerten. 

Dann gab es, für meinen heutigen Geschmack, eine zu lange Beispause. Also nochmal eine Buhne weiter gegangen! 

Das sollte sich dann nochmal als "richtiger Riecher" erweisen, denn dort gab es in etwa einer Stunde noch sieben Fische. 5 Rotaugen und 2 Hasel, wobei ein Rotauge wohl nochmal knapp an der 30 schrammte und eine Hasel mit 26cm lang war. Die anderen waren alle zwischen 20-25cm.

Als Fazit: Wasser etwas höher, etwas wärmer, schon läufts!!! Was so eine Woche doch ausmachen kann!!! Jetzt kann die Saison so richtig losgehen!!!

Auch gleich mal 4 Fischarten "abgearbeitet", so kann es weitergehen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja morgen los und haben uns den Tag extra freigeschaufelt, die Angelsachen sind gepackt, Futter und Köder liegen bereit, es könnte losgehen. Wenn ich mir jetzt aber den Wetterbericht anschaue bekomme ich das kalte Grausen.   Mal sehen wie es wird. Ihr werdet auf dem laufenden gehalten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Da wird wohl jemand die ganz, ganz kleinen Haken morgen fischen. Gehts mit der Kopfrute ans Wasser?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

An die Fänger: 

Petri! Aber: Ohne Brasse keine Klasse. :q#6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja morgen los und haben uns den Tag extra freigeschaufelt, die Angelsachen sind gepackt, Futter und Köder liegen bereit, es könnte losgehen. Wenn ich mir jetzt aber den Wetterbericht anschaue bekomme ich das kalte Grausen.   Mal sehen wie es wird. Ihr werdet auf dem laufenden gehalten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ich drück Susanne und Dir aus der Ferne die Daumen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Georg erstmal ein dickes Petri!

Und danke FF!

Ja ich habe auch immer gehofft, aber leider gab es keinen "Schleimer"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> ...
> Und Hurra, die Weser lebt noch!!!
> 
> ...
> Jetzt ging es im 10min Takt weiter, als nächstes kam ein kleiner Döbel von etwas vielleicht 22cm, danach sollte schon das Highlight des Tages kommen, in Form eines Rotauges von 40cm und richtig gut im Futter!!! Weiter im Takt kam noch ein "kleines" Highlight und zwar ein ca. 30cm Aland. Gibt es jetzt nicht so oft in der Weser, aber wenn, dann meist jetzt im Frühjahr! Ein, zwei Bisse konnte ich zwischendrinn nicht verwerten.
> 
> ...
> 
> Als Fazit: Wasser etwas höher, etwas wärmer, schon läufts!!! Was so eine Woche doch ausmachen kann!!! Jetzt kann die Saison so richtig losgehen!!!
> 
> Auch gleich mal 4 Fischarten "abgearbeitet", so kann es weitergehen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Sattes Petri, Mario! 
40cm Rotauge - davon kann ich nur träumen. Plötz dieser Größe gibts hier bestimmt, vermutlich stelle ich mich zu blöd an und/oder angele zu weit von der Hauptströmung entfernt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Georg erstmal ein dickes Petri!
> 
> Und danke FF!
> 
> Ja ich habe auch immer gehofft, aber leider gab es keinen "Schleimer"!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ich hab das 40cm Rotauge überlesen. Mein Freund, ein RIESEN FETTES PETRI. Ich freue mich für dich, weil ich mit Rotaugen so gar nichts hinkriege. :m


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da wird wohl jemand die ganz, ganz kleinen Haken morgen fischen. Gehts mit der Kopfrute ans Wasser?



Hallo Christoph,

wir haben keine Kopfruten mehr, die hat Susanne schon vor Jahren verkauft. Susanne hat noch die Telestippen behalten (von 2m bis 9m ) und mit denen angelt sie noch gerne; warum erzähl ich mal an anderer Stelle. Ich habe eine alte Feederrute, 2 leichte Picker, 5 Matchruten und meine geliebte Swing-Tip.
Bei den Hakengrößen werde ich morgen mal den Ratschlägen der EXPERTEN folgen. Jedenfalls habe ich von 10 bis 26 alles dabei.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nochmals danke!!!

Das ist ja das schöne an dem derzeitigen Wasserstand, ich kann ja "nur" in den wenigen beruhigten Bereichen angeln und da zieht es halt auch einige Fischis hin!

Naja 40cm fängt man an der Weser auch nicht jeden Tag, aber den ein oder anderen Ausreißer gibt es halt immer mal wieder! Auch meist im Frühjahr oder Herbst.

Was mir auch noch auffiel, war, das bei den Drills, wenn der Fisch mal zur Oberfläche kam, viele kleine Fischis "flüchteten" hätte nicht gedacht, das die schon einigermaßen aktiv sind! Ansonsten hat man an der Oberfläche aber nichts gesehen!

@Tricast, ran ans Wasser, schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht, nur...!!! Geht es bei Euch auch an die Weser oder wo geht man in Bremen zum Angeln??? Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall schonmal ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario

ps. Muss ich noch schreiben, wie ich geangelt habe? Wie immer: 5m Bolo, 40Jahre alte 1000er Daiwa (ist ein Träumchen), 2 Gramm Pose, 16er Hauptschnur, Olivenblei, Schlaufe in Schlaufe, 16er Haken, 12er Vorfach, 2 Maden!!!


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Tricast, ran ans Wasser, schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht, nur...!!! Geht es bei Euch auch an die Weser oder wo geht man in Bremen zum Angeln??? Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall schonmal ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario
> 
> Hallo Mario,
> 
> wir angeln nicht in der Weser auch wenn wir ca. 50km davon beangeln könnten. Aber das tun wir uns nicht mehr an. Wir gehen an die Teiche vom SAV Vegesack wo wir seid 4 Jahren Mitglied sind. Ihr werdet ja Bilder sehen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> wir haben keine Kopfruten mehr, die hat Susanne schon vor Jahren verkauft. Susanne hat noch die Telestippen behalten (von 2m bis 9m ) und mit denen angelt sie noch gerne; warum erzähl ich mal an anderer Stelle. Ich habe eine alte Feederrute, 2 leichte Picker, 5 Matchruten und meine geliebte Swing-Tip.
> Bei den Hakengrößen werde ich morgen mal den Ratschlägen der EXPERTEN folgen. Jedenfalls habe ich von 10 bis 26 alles dabei.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Mit dem Picker konnte ich im Hafen gut abräumen, kurioserweise im strömenden Bereich des Einlaufes. Möglicherweise fressen die Fische wieder und stellen sich mit offenem Maul einfach rein. 

Angeln mit der Matchrute ist ein riesen Spaß, leider machen meine Augen das auf Dauer nicht mit. Aber für mich schon Kunst, Posenangeln ist halt nochmal filigraner. Am Hafen war auch ein weiterer Angler, der Treibend mit der Pose fischte, er konnte schneller Fische fangen, allesamt Rotaugen, aber nach dem Fünften in 60 Minuten war die Luft raus, da kam dann nichts mehr.

Ich hatte das Ganze ausgesessen und dann im Nahbereich recht spät Bisse bekommen. Am Ende des Tages waren es dennoch um die 20 Kilogramm. Also Heinz, pack das Sitzkissen ein. |supergri


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sooo....


Die neue Schleienrute ist bestellt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Jungens!

@Georg: dein Foto offenbart die primitivität des gemeinen Friedfischanglers - ein Fliegenfischer hätte zu dem Käfer ne passende Fliege rausgesucht und dann abgeräumt 

@Mario: 14:30 oder 15:00 hätte ich auch geschafft - gib einfach zu, dass du mir das 40cm Rotauge nicht gönnst :c 
Quark, bildschöner Plötzbrocken, was schätzt du denn, was es gewogen hat? Habe mal irgendwo gelesen  (SHG Dortmund?) dass ein zweipfündiges Rotauge durchaus als Fisch des Lebens durchgeht

*ed*
@ Andal: erzähl


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Quark, bildschöner Plötzbrocken, was schätzt du denn, was es gewogen hat? Habe mal irgendwo gelesen  (SHG Dortmund?) dass ein zweipfündiges Rotauge durchaus als Fisch des Lebens durchgeht




Was Quark ist. Der Rekord liegt bei 2,6 Kilogramm. Würdest du meine Artikel lesen, wüsstest du es. :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was Quark ist. Der Rekord liegt bei 2,6 Kilogramm. Würdest du meine Artikel lesen, wüsstest du es. :q



Ich lese deine Artikel aber was interessieren mich englische Mastschweine  der Hechtrekord liegt irgendwo um die 1,30, dennoch fangen nur die wenigsten metrige Hechte. Aber Hauptsache du kannst nochmal auf dein AnglerRevolverblättchen verweisen  #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich lese deine Artikel aber was interessieren mich englische Mastschweine  der Hechtrekord liegt irgendwo um die 1,30, dennoch fangen nur die wenigsten metrige Hechte. Aber Hauptsache du kannst nochmal auf dein AnglerRevolverblättchen verweisen  #6



Gefangen von einem Jungen in einem deutschen Naturgewässer........

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...ungangler-faengt-rekordverdaechtiges-rotauge/

Oder einfacher:

https://www.fisch-hitparade.de/hitliste/rotauge


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> *ed*
> @ Andal: erzähl



Ganz und gar an meine bevorzugte Fischerei auf Schleien angepasst.

- 10 ft., 2-teilig, 2.0 lbs.
- dezente 7+1 Beringung von Sea Guide
- Full Duplon Griff mit Schraubrollenhalter
- und the new home für die Nash BP-4

Ideal für kleinere Festbleimontagen und bewachsene Ufer... #h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,

 und Petri den Fängern, die Natur erwacht, und schon kommt Leben in die Bude! Sehr interessant die Sache mit den Circles- vor allem der Nachweis das sie nicht nur funktionieren, sondern eben auch mit Direktanköderung und nicht nur mit Haar. Wie gesagt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine leichte Schränkung ihre Effektivität noch steigern kann- ich will sie unbedingt auch an der Pose mit ausprobieren. Und Marios bunter Korb nach vierfacher Schneiderei ist ja die Motivationsstory schlechthin, von FFs Fischzug ganz zu schweigen. Danke für die schönen Berichte,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu den Circles kann ich  dir weiteres erst berichten, wenn endlch mal der Chinese liefert und ich wieder besser sehe.

Bis jetzt so viel: 2er CH's mit fetten Tauwürmern geht perfekt auf Forellen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: ist Deine neue Schleienrute „von der Stange” (Pardon) oder läßt Du sie Dir aufbauen?

@ Minimax: habe eben noch „echtere” CH's geordert. Bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten Versuche mit Wurm am Kreishaken. Das „Nicht-Anhauen” hat erstaunlich gut funktioniert, muß aber noch an den Montagen arbeiten und evtl. an der Anköderung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> und Petri den Fängern, die Natur erwacht, und schon kommt Leben in die Bude! Sehr interessant die Sache mit den Circles- vor allem der Nachweis das sie nicht nur funktionieren, sondern eben auch mit Direktanköderung und nicht nur mit Haar. Wie gesagt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine leichte Schränkung ihre Effektivität noch steigern kann- ich will sie unbedingt auch an der Pose mit ausprobieren. Und Marios bunter Korb nach vierfacher Schneiderei ist ja die Motivationsstory schlechthin, von FFs Fischzug ganz zu schweigen. Danke für die schönen Berichte,
> hg
> Minimax



Ich musste aber auch knabbern. Abgebrochene Spitze, zugefrorener Hafen, sitzend in der letzten Lücke, gefolgt von einem Ansitz am Schmelzwassergebeutelten kleinen Fluss mit keiner Chance auf nassem Kescher.

Gelernt habe ich aber etwas, was mir im Winter ab jetzt immer ein Grundsatz sein wird: Geflecht auf kurzen Bahnen mit sehr weichen Ruten ist eine tödliche Kombination. Ich hielt es für Fragwürdig, wenn jemand in 10m Entfernung nicht mit Mono fischte. Ich Irrte. Klar, viele nutzen dann noch knallharte Knüppel, das ist aber ne andere Geschichte.

Lernen durch Schmerz wars für mich, aber die Erfahrungen, die ich Aufbauen konnte, sind Gold wert.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ geo.:

Die wird gebaut. Heute war der RB beim einkaufen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> @ geo.:
> 
> Die wird gebaut. Heute war der RB beim einkaufen.



Also perfekt auf den Mann geschneidert statt von der Stange. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Also perfekt auf den Mann geschneidert statt von der Stange.



Genau wieder deswegen. Man spürt halt den Unterschied sehr deutlich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau wieder deswegen. Man spürt halt den Unterschied sehr deutlich.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen - gerade beim Thema Rollenhalter (wo/welche Art) sind die persönlichen Vorstellungen und Maße ja doch recht unterschiedlich.
Ich zum Beispiel hab den Rollenfuß normalerweise zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger, bin damit sicher in der Minderheit.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen - gerade beim Thema Rollenhalter (wo/welche Art) sind die persönlichen Vorstellungen und Maße ja doch recht unterschiedlich.
> Ich zum Beispiel hab den Rollenfuß normalerweise zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger, bin damit sicher in der Minderheit.


So halte ich die Ruten eigentlich relativ häufig, sofern gut ausbalanciert.
Bin auf Andals Bericht zum neuen Stöckchen sehr gespannt!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt muss sie ja erst mal werden. 

Mir ist vor allem die richtige Grifflänge wichtig. Die Abschlusskappen dürfen keine "Kleiderfänger" sein ... der Stock soll einfach richtig am Arm liegen. Das kriegt man bei Konfektionsware oft selber hin. Aber wenn einfach Länge und Kaliber nicht so erhältlich sind, muss eben gebaut werden.

Ich fische ja dann auch lieber nur mit einer Rute, statt mit einem fotogenen Pärchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> - 10 ft., 2-teilig, 2.0 lbs.
> - dezente 7+1 Beringung von Sea Guide
> - Full Duplon Griff mit Schraubrollenhalter


Sowas habe ich eigentlich ziemlich viele und variantenreich als Spinruten, bis auf eher weniger Duplon, weil Kork-Fan. 
Bin mal gespannt und was kommt, geht und wie sich das macht. Es deuten sich für mich einige weitere Verwendungsmöglichkeiten an.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

(Moderne) Spinnruten sind meilenweit von dem entfernt, was ich in Sachen Beringung und Aktion haben möchte. Das will ich maximal als Notlösung beim NK-Raubfischangeln haben. Ich hatte in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben schon so viele Ruten in der Mache, dass ich genau weiß, was ich nicht mehr haben will.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe so diverse und auch altes, dass fast alles dabei sein sollte. 
Ich denke auch einen Umbau und Einsatz statt Kunst- mit Naturködern, mir gefällt der klassische Aufbau mit einem langen Kork und Rollenhalter mit Schieberingen (Metall nicht Plastik) für solche Aufgaben immer noch am besten, solch Baumaterial gibt es ja sogar seit einiger Zeit wieder. 
Eine 3m Sportex in geringerer Klasse ca 1lbs hab ich sogar schon so gebaut u. gefischt, fällt mir gerade wieder ein, war erstmal für Schwerpunktverschiebeexperimente gedacht.

Ich warte geduldig auf deinen neuen Stecken, kann aber auch "nebenan" mal linsen, was dein RB so treibt.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> (Moderne) Spinnruten sind meilenweit von dem entfernt, was ich in Sachen Beringung und Aktion haben möchte. Das will ich maximal als Notlösung beim NK-Raubfischangeln haben. Ich hatte in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben schon so viele Ruten in der Mache, dass ich genau weiß, was ich nicht mehr haben will.



Von der Sorte hab ich auch noch so 50...60.. rumliegen.

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner Posenrute für Döbel: 330cm, deutlich unter 200gr und LANGSAM.
Schnelle Ruten habe ich, jetzt brauche ich eine richtig gutmütige, klassische Rute zu angeln mit Schwimmer.
Wisst ihr was?
Petri

Andal: Sehr hübsche Rolle!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mich z.B. ganz bewußt für einen Full Duplon und gegen einen Korkgriff entschieden. Schleienfischen ist durch das Futter und meine Spots eine recht dreckige Angelegenheit. Da ist Duplon einfach pflegeleichter.

Da spielen einen Haufen sehr eigene Vorlieben mit rein.

Auch die verhältnismäßig vielen und recht kleinen Ringe...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe, das wird nicht ein Duplonbau mit "Moosgummi in Pink"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner Posenrute für Döbel: 330cm, deutlich unter 200gr und LANGSAM.
> Schnelle Ruten habe ich, jetzt brauche ich eine richtig gutmütige, klassische Rute zu angeln mit Schwimmer.


Wenn Du was selber bauen oder bauen lassen willst, schau mal hier.
https://www.tackle24.de/navi.php?a=1096&lang=ger&
https://www.tackle24.de/index.php?a=7444&lang=ger&


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Machen(lassen) kann man vieles.
Und wenn es einem das wert ist warum nicht?#6

Was fürn Blank hast du dir ausgesucht Andal?
Hersteller? Modell?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das wird nicht ein Duplonbau mit "Moosgummi in Pink"



Der RB hat zwar seine gewisse Freiheit, aber der kennt meinen Geschmack.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Machen(lassen) kann man vieles.
> Und wenn es einem das wert ist warum nicht?#6
> 
> Was fürn Blank hast du dir ausgesucht Andal?
> Hersteller? Modell?



Es ist ein "Menava" von Karl Bartsch


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach von Karl.

Baut er den auch auf?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nein. Das wird "privat" erledigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

#6
Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und ich erst! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner Posenrute für Döbel: 330cm, deutlich unter 200gr und LANGSAM.
> Schnelle Ruten habe ich, jetzt brauche ich eine richtig gutmütige, klassische Rute zu angeln mit Schwimmer.
> Wisst ihr was?



Schau dir mal die Drennan MatchPro an!


----------



## Skipa

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi Leute,

erstmal Danke für Stunden recht kurzweiligen und informativen Lesevergnügens, der viel Lust auf entspanntes Posen gucken macht. 
Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre doch in erster Linie mit dem Gummizeugs unterwegs war und nur gelegentlich mal auf Friedfisch gegangen bin, möchte ich dieses Jahr vermehrt mit dem Waggler angreifen.
Dafür will ich mir noch ne Rute in der Schleienkampfklasse zulegen (Tipps gern gesehen).
Als passive Route noch ne Method Feeder dazu und entspannt absitzen.
Nachdem meine bessere Hälfte und ich auch sehr gern mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs sind und ich in erster Linie beim campen zum angeln komm hab ich kein Hausgewässer sondern ständig wechselnde Seen. Flüsse sehr selten da ungeeignet zum schwimmen für meine Frau.
Ach ja, Gestern ganz böse abgeschneidert, der Kormoran auf dem See allerdings auch. Für mich nicht schlimm, war trotzdem schön entspannt aber lausig kalt.

Muss mal demnächst meine Ul_Solidtip Spinnrute zum Rotaugen picken missbrauchen, könnt bei bem Ab von 0,5 bis 5 g ganz witzig sein.

VG Jürgen


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das wichtigste zuerst: Schneider sind auch Leute! |pftroest:

Wir waren ja gestern am See und der Wind war schon heftig und sehr kalt. Trotzdem haben wir es drei Stunden ausgehalten auch ohne Fischkontakt. Ich habe mit der Swingtip auf der ganz kurzen Bahn vor den Füssen geangelt und hatte am 10 Haken eine Brotflocke und im kleinen Drahtfeeder  Liquidised Bread. Susanne hat auf der 10m Bahn mit der Feeder geangelt und als Köder Pinkies am Haken und normales Feederfutter im kleinen Drahtkorb. Auch Sie hatte nicht mal eine ausgelutschte Made. Jedenfalls waren wir am Wasser und der Virus hat uns erwischt. Wenn jetzt das Wetter noch bisschen besser wird sind wir auch wieder regelmäßig am Wasser.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das wichtigste zuerst: Schneider sind auch Leute! |pftroest:
> 
> Wir waren ja gestern am See und der Wind war schon heftig und sehr kalt. Trotzdem haben wir es drei Stunden ausgehalten auch ohne Fischkontakt. Ich habe mit der Swingtip auf der ganz kurzen Bahn vor den Füssen geangelt und hatte am 10 Haken eine Brotflocke und im kleinen Drahtfeeder  Liquidised Bread. Susanne hat auf der 10m Bahn mit der Feeder geangelt und als Köder Pinkies am Haken und normales Feederfutter im kleinen Drahtkorb. Auch Sie hatte nicht mal eine ausgelutschte Made. Jedenfalls waren wir am Wasser und der Virus hat uns erwischt. Wenn jetzt das Wetter noch bisschen besser wird sind wir auch wieder regelmäßig am Wasser.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz



Hallo Heinz, 
hoffentlich habt Ihr Euch nicht erkältet und konntet das Angeln trotz der widrigen Umstände ein wenig genießen.
Ausschließlich bei perfekten Bedingungen zu Angeln ist ja irgendwie auch etwas fade, oder?
Viel Erfolg bei Eurem nächsten „Fischzug”!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Skipa schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> erstmal Danke für Stunden recht kurzweiligen und informativen Lesevergnügens, der viel Lust auf entspanntes Posen gucken macht.
> Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre doch in erster Linie mit dem Gummizeugs unterwegs war und nur gelegentlich mal auf Friedfisch gegangen bin, möchte ich dieses Jahr vermehrt mit dem Waggler angreifen.
> Dafür will ich mir noch ne Rute in der Schleienkampfklasse zulegen (Tipps gern gesehen).
> Als passive Route noch ne Method Feeder dazu und entspannt absitzen.
> Nachdem meine bessere Hälfte und ich auch sehr gern mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs sind und ich in erster Linie beim campen zum angeln komm hab ich kein Hausgewässer sondern ständig wechselnde Seen. Flüsse sehr selten da ungeeignet zum schwimmen für meine Frau.
> Ach ja, Gestern ganz böse abgeschneidert, der Kormoran auf dem See allerdings auch. Für mich nicht schlimm, war trotzdem schön entspannt aber lausig kalt.
> 
> Muss mal demnächst meine Ul_Solidtip Spinnrute zum Rotaugen picken missbrauchen, könnt bei bem Ab von 0,5 bis 5 g ganz witzig sein.
> 
> VG Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen, 
willkommen am Stammtisch! Ich hab ne Weile auch nur mit Gummi (oder auf der Ostsee) genagelt*, aber irgendwie ziehts mich immer wieder zurück zu den anglerischen Wurzeln (liebe Weißfische, das war nicht abwertend gemeint!).

Den Waggler hab ich zuletzt auch etwas vernachlässigt (bevorzugte Methode war sehr leichtes Grundnageln* mit historischem Gerät), aber das Beobachten einer Pose hat natürlich einen ganz eigenen Reiz.
Meine „Schleien-Posenrute” ist diese hier: http://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/series-7/series-7-float-rods/13ft-tench-specimen-float/ - ungewöhnlich geteilt, bedeutet sehr schnellen Auf- und Abbau am Wasser. Hab eigentlich nichts negatives über diese Rute zu berichten.

Viele Grüße und Petri, Georg.



*) bitte nach Gusto durch Varianten von „-angeln” ersetzen. 
Ich geh jetzt zum Werkzeugschrank und angel mir einen Hammer, um ein Sigmund-Freud-Portrait an die Wand zu NAGELN.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das wichtigste zuerst: Schneider sind auch Leute! |pftroest:
> 
> Wir waren ja gestern am See und der Wind war schon heftig und sehr kalt. Trotzdem haben wir es drei Stunden ausgehalten auch ohne Fischkontakt. Ich habe mit der Swingtip auf der ganz kurzen Bahn vor den Füssen geangelt und hatte am 10 Haken eine Brotflocke und im kleinen Drahtfeeder Liquidised Bread. Susanne hat auf der 10m Bahn mit der Feeder geangelt und als Köder Pinkies am Haken und normales Feederfutter im kleinen Drahtkorb. Auch Sie hatte nicht mal eine ausgelutschte Made. Jedenfalls waren wir am Wasser und der Virus hat uns erwischt. Wenn jetzt das Wetter noch bisschen besser wird sind wir auch wieder regelmäßig am Wasser.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz


 
 Schade, dass es mit den Fischen nicht geklappt hat, aber, dabei ist alles! Ist übrigens ja auch ne ganz schöne Strategie, wenn man mit der Liebsten am Wasser sitzen und sich die Ressorts so schön aufteilen kann,
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> willkommen am Stammtisch! Ich hab ne Weile auch nur mit Gummi  *genagelt*, aber irgendwie .........................



Ist es nicht das selbe wie ohne ??#t|supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist es nicht das selbe wie ohne ??#t|supergri



Haha, ich vertipp mich immer wieder. Was würde Freud dazu sagen? Ich wills gar nicht wissen ;-)

Sollte konsequent „Angeln” durch „Fischen” ersetzen, da geht ein Tippfehler nicht so schnell in die Büx.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist es nicht das selbe wie ohne ??#t|supergri





geomas schrieb:


> bevorzugte Methode war sehr leichtes Grundnageln mit historischem GerätQUOTE]
> 
> es gibt so viele Spielarten, und sie sind alle schön..
> 
> (bitte entschuldige Geo, ich konnt nicht widerstehen#h- zweimal in einem Post, da freudelts doch schon etwas..)


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nee lass ma. Angeln ist passender!
Wir sind ja Angler.#6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Jürgen: Willkommen im Ükel! Wagglerangeln ist herrlich, ich wünsche dir viel spaß! Ich stelle (erfolglos, so ehrlich muss ich leider sein) Schleien sowohl mit meiner Floatrute (Shimano Vengeance Trout/Zander) als auch mit meiner Feeder (Cormoran GS irgendwas) nach - Grundsätzlich (!) soll man es mit leichtem Karpfengerät (bei Posenangelei mit Sicherheit 1,5lbs oder darunter, wenn ich falsch liege möge man mich bitte korrigieren) gut auf die Kette kriegen.
Viel Spaß hier und halt uns auf dem laufenden!

@Heinz: schade dass ihr geschneidert habt aber ich glaube dass ist karma weil du die Auslieferungsverzögerung meiner Rute zu verantworten hast

@Georg: mach dir nix draus, ich habe via Whatsapp schon so oft mitgeteilt, angelsachsen in die Ecke gefeuert zu haben dass ich ich quasi täglich den MI6 erwarte


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> bevorzugte Methode war sehr leichtes Grundnageln mit historischem GerätQUOTE]
> 
> es gibt so viele Spielarten, und sie sind alle schön..
> 
> (bitte entschuldige Geo, ich konnt nicht widerstehen#h- zweimal in einem Post, da freudelts doch schon etwas..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, 2x gleich, gibts dagegen ne wirksame Tinktur?
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Minimax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, 2x gleich, gibts dagegen *ne wirksame Tinktur?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fürchte, es gibt da nur eine Medizin, die kann aber nur eine gute
> Ärztin verschreiben:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIW_2VObIsA
> 
> ("Wenn du gut bist, mein Geliebter, wirst du sehen,
> welche schöne Medizin ich dir gebe!
> Sie ist ganz natürlich, macht keinen Verdruß,
> und der Apotheker kennt sie nicht.
> Es ist ein gewisser Balsam,
> den ich mit mir führe;
> ich kann ihn dir geben,
> wenn du ihn probieren willst.
> Weißt du, wo ich ihn bewahre?
> Fühle mein Herz schlagen! Berühre mich hier!")
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Oh, 2x gleich, gibts dagegen ne wirksame Tinktur?



Ich frage mich eher ab wann man in dem Kontext von "historischem Gerät" sprechen und hoffe speziell das Heinz oder Andal eine Antwort darauf haben


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher ab wann man in dem Kontext von "historischem Gerät" sprechen und hoffe speziell das Heinz oder Andal eine Antwort darauf haben



:q#6

Wenn es - wie für Sammel-(der sagt man dann Rammel-?)objekte üblich - nicht mehr in Benutzung ist.:m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber ohne funktionalität kein Liebhaberstück von wert ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber ohne funktionalität kein Liebhaberstück von wert ^^



Der Wert bemisst sich vielleicht auch den Erinnerungen, die man damit verbindet.:q

Omas alte Uhr schmeißt man auch nicht weg wenn sie nicht mehr funktioniert sondern lässt sie ebenfalls 'hängen'.|supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also mein historisches Gerät zum leichten Grundangeln funktioniert ganz prima: Zweifler mögen bitte die Plötz, Rotfedern, Giebel und Karauschen, Karpfen und Schleien, die Brassen und Güstern sowie den einen oder anderen unvorsichtigen Ukelei in den Zeugenstand rufen.


Und selbst ohne gegebene Funktionalität bliebe noch ein gewisser sentimentaler Wert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das wichtigste zuerst: Schneider sind auch Leute! |pftroest:
> 
> Wir waren ja gestern am See und der Wind war schon heftig und sehr kalt. Trotzdem haben wir es drei Stunden ausgehalten auch ohne Fischkontakt. Ich habe mit der Swingtip auf der ganz kurzen Bahn vor den Füssen geangelt und hatte am 10 Haken eine Brotflocke und im kleinen Drahtfeeder  Liquidised Bread. Susanne hat auf der 10m Bahn mit der Feeder geangelt und als Köder Pinkies am Haken und normales Feederfutter im kleinen Drahtkorb. Auch Sie hatte nicht mal eine ausgelutschte Made. Jedenfalls waren wir am Wasser und der Virus hat uns erwischt. Wenn jetzt das Wetter noch bisschen besser wird sind wir auch wieder regelmäßig am Wasser.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz



Schade Heinz, leider ist uns das Wetter dieses Jahr im März nicht so wohl gesonnen, wie erhofft. Am 08.04. habe ich mein erstes Hegeangeln an einem Baggerloch, ich ahne böses.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Skipa schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> erstmal Danke für Stunden recht kurzweiligen und informativen Lesevergnügens, der viel Lust auf entspanntes Posen gucken macht.
> Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre doch in erster Linie mit dem Gummizeugs unterwegs war und nur gelegentlich mal auf Friedfisch gegangen bin, möchte ich dieses Jahr vermehrt mit dem Waggler angreifen.
> Dafür will ich mir noch ne Rute in der Schleienkampfklasse zulegen (Tipps gern gesehen).
> Als passive Route noch ne Method Feeder dazu und entspannt absitzen.
> Nachdem meine bessere Hälfte und ich auch sehr gern mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs sind und ich in erster Linie beim campen zum angeln komm hab ich kein Hausgewässer sondern ständig wechselnde Seen. Flüsse sehr selten da ungeeignet zum schwimmen für meine Frau.
> Ach ja, Gestern ganz böse abgeschneidert, der Kormoran auf dem See allerdings auch. Für mich nicht schlimm, war trotzdem schön entspannt aber lausig kalt.
> 
> Muss mal demnächst meine Ul_Solidtip Spinnrute zum Rotaugen picken missbrauchen, könnt bei bem Ab von 0,5 bis 5 g ganz witzig sein.
> 
> VG Jürgen



Und auch von mir aus dem Herzen der Republik wohlwollende Grüße an einen weiteren Gesellen des feuchtfröhlichen frivolen Friedfischangeln's.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen am Stammtisch, Jürgen!!!

Dem Heinz ein schade, das es nicht, wie erhofft geklappt hat! Ja, der Wind war aber auch "eklig" gestern!!! 

Die Temperaturen sollen aber auch nochmal richtig "ungemütlich" werden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen am Stammtisch, Jürgen!!!
> 
> Dem Heinz ein schade, das es nicht, wie erhofft geklappt hat! Ja, der Wind war aber auch "eklig" gestern!!!
> 
> Die Temperaturen sollen aber auch nochmal richtig "ungemütlich" werden!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ich war bis eben meinem Vater beim Holz tragen, spalten, stapeln behilflich. Der Wind war sehr kalt und unangenehm. An Angeln habe ich zwar gedacht, aber ich würde die nächsten 3 Tage keinen Fuß ans Wasser setzen wollen.

Der Frühling soll kommen, ich hab die Kälte satt.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Frühling soll kommen, ich hab die Kälte satt.



Das unterschreib ich! Sogar meine Frau sagt ich soll endlich angeln gehen... ich wäre angeblich völlig unausstehlich |rolleyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gestern und heute wehts hier auch sehr scharf und extrem ungemütlich aus Ost. Die Prognose der Wetterfrösche macht auch nicht unbedingt Mut, aber vielleicht verkrümel ich mich die Tage an irgendein vergleichsweise geschütztes Kleingewässer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Welpi schrieb:


> Das unterschreib ich! Sogar meine Frau sagt ich soll endlich angeln gehen... ich wäre angeblich völlig unausstehlich |rolleyes



Schlimm ist, das ich absolut unausgeglichen bin, ich brauche den Fisch am Wasser gekoppelt an meine Neugierde und Energie. Ich will die Posen treibend im kleinen Fluss sehen, den Method Feeder im Teich schwingen. Die Elbe wird dieses Jahr erobert.

Aber durch den Anstieg der Temperaturen letzt Woche bin ich quasi von der Kälteresistenz in Person zum Nesthocker mutiert und will jetzt einfach nicht bei 3 Grad draußen sitzen. :c


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fürchte, es gibt da nur eine Medizin, die kann aber nur eine gute
> Ärztin verschreiben:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIW_2VObIsA
> 
> ("Wenn du gut bist, mein Geliebter, wirst du sehen,
> welche schöne Medizin ich dir gebe!
> Sie ist ganz natürlich, macht keinen Verdruß,
> und der Apotheker kennt sie nicht.
> Es ist ein gewisser Balsam,
> den ich mit mir führe;
> ich kann ihn dir geben,
> wenn du ihn probieren willst.
> Weißt du, wo ich ihn bewahre?
> Fühle mein Herz schlagen! Berühre mich hier!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für den Link und den Text.
> 
> Falls ich mal eine Oper schreiben sollte: sie würde wohl von den Damen der Familie „gibelio” handeln.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist ja auch etwas frei von Sinn, wenn man nur draußen hockt, um draußen gehockt zu haben, um später wieder im Warmen von den anderen zu lesen, dass es ihn deutlich zu kalt gewesen wäre, nur um draußen zu hocken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch etwas frei von Sinn, wenn man nur draußen hockt, um draußen gehockt zu haben, um später wieder im Warmen von den anderen zu lesen, dass es ihn deutlich zu kalt gewesen wäre, nur um draußen zu hocken.



Unterschreibe ich so.

Ich werde mit Sicherheit auch nicht mehr zum Hafen fahren, wenn das Eis mir schon ins Gesicht krabbelt. Das ist dann auch kein Angeln, sondern Quälen auf höchstem Niveau. Ein Mann wird man deswegen auch nicht, vielmehr schrumpfen jene Dinge, welche zumindest Biologisch das Geschlecht beschreiben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann es jedenfalls abwarten, bis es wieder so schön warm ist, dass man sehr entspannt ansitzen kann. Mit dem Best Buddy tiefgründige Gespräche über Grillfleisch und die Vorzüge der Absenz von Frauen im Leben eines Mannes führen mag und nebenbei ein 60er Schleichen keschert. #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehe ich nicht anders, wobei ich das Angeln für mich allein wirklich sehr schätze. Ich brauche weniger Gesellschaft, was aber daran liegt, das ich wohl der Einzige wirkliche Friedfischnerd hier bin und in meiner Generation viele Jungs mehr mit dem Handy rumspielen, als sich der Sache zu widmen. Spielt aber alles keine Rolle.

Die Natur ist mein Garten, der Geist meine Welt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eine ganze Woche am See ist zu zweit schon schöner. Nicht das es  alleine nicht ginge, aber es ist einfach launiger.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine ganze Woche am See ist zu zweit schon schöner. Nicht das es  alleine nicht ginge, aber es ist einfach launiger.



Wenn ich könnte, würde ich mit dem Hund solche Trips gestalten, er ist aber zu wuschig, wenn es Nachtens am Zelt knirscht. Wenn dann auch nur irgendwer sich nähert, auch unwissend, knallts.

Festmachen geht nicht, dann räumt er das Zelt ab. Geschweige denn, das er jegliches "Knallen", ob nun Auspuffrohre oder Knaller, gar Gewitter, nicht verkraftet. 

Irgendwo macht man halt immer Abstriche.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tröste dich. Meine bisherigen Hunde waren  auch alle aus den o.g. Gründen nicht wirklich angeltauglich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss dazu auch sagen, das mir klar war, dieses Risiko bei einem Hund aus dem Tierheim tragen zu müssen. Wäre er als Welpe angekommen, wäre er wohl Angelhund geworden. Er ist ja sehr Autark, folgsam, hört, lässt sich Abrufen.

Aber als Treibhund steckt auch viel "Beschützertum" drin und das kriegst du nicht so leicht raus. Er dreht jetzt nicht ab, wenn sie jemand nähert, aber er ist sehr wachsam und geht signalisiert das auch durch klare Körpersprache. Wenn ich Schlafe, dann wird das garantiert nicht weniger intensiv und schon gar nicht, wenn wir irgendwo draußen gastieren.

Dafür kommt er dann an die Elbe mit. Brassen fressen. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer keinen wachsamen Hund haben möchte sollte sich keinen kaufen.
Ansitzen geht, spinntour oder rovern geht nicht, anbinden geht wenn der Erdnagel stark genug ist mein Auto fest zu halten... aber bei einer so triebstarken Rasse ist es eher anstrengend als harmonisch am Wasser.

Dafür hält ihr Anblick andere Angler auf Distanz.
Und ich sehe FF nicht als Friedfisch- sondern als Hegefischen/Feedernerd, das muss ich mal los werden 


Davon ab: einerseits finde ich es total super, dass Heinzens Susanne auch angelt-  aber ich weiss nicht ob es was für mich wäre. Ich muss keine konzentrierte Stille beim Ansitz haben, um Himmels Willen, aber Alltagsprobleme die über "Ach Weiber..." hinausgehen haben am Wasser nix verloren, ich geh ja angeln um.von den Driss abzuschalten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer keinen wachsamen Hund haben möchte sollte sich keinen kaufen.



Tierheimhund. Ich nahm mir einen, der weniger Chancen auf Vermittlung hatte, also halb so wild. Er macht ja alles mit, nur Nachts gehts nicht. Gekauft ist er auch nicht. 





> Und ich sehe FF nicht als Friedfisch- sondern als Hegefischen/Feedernerd, das muss ich mal los werden




Puuuh, da bist du aber auf der falschen Fährte. Ich fische 10 bis 12 Hegefischen im Jahr. Ansonsten bin ich mit der Handstange, Matchrute, Picker und Feeder unterwegs, auf alles was Flossen hat. 

Und bei 11 von 12 Hegeangeln bin ich mit der Pose am Werken, weil Grundangeln nicht erlaubt ist. Mich also auf "Feedern" zu reduzieren ist nicht ganz richtig. (100 Posen im Schrank sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Davon ab: einerseits finde ich es total super, dass Heinzens Susanne auch angelt- aber ich weiss nicht ob es was für mich wäre. Ich muss keine konzentrierte Stille beim Ansitz haben, um Himmels Willen, aber Alltagsprobleme die über "Ach Weiber..." hinausgehen haben am Wasser nix verloren, ich geh ja angeln um.von den Driss abzuschalten



 Es ist natürlich auch möglich, das die beiden auch ganz konzentriert in schweigender Harmonie angeln.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Darum geht man auch nicht mit jedem angeln. Die Guten wissen, wann es an der Zeit ist, den Schnabel zu halten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich auch möglich, das die beiden auch ganz konzentriert in schweigender Harmonie angeln.



Das ist natürlich möglich aber ich kann mit meiner leider relativ limitierten Fantasie nur ausmalen wie es mit Frau Topf wäre. Tollste Ehefrau der Welt im Grundsatz, aber ich kenne meine Pappenheimerin


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich sehe FF nicht als Friedfisch- sondern als Hegefischen/Feedernerd, das muss ich mal los werden
> 
> ^ Ähem, exakt diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch gelegentlich ;-)
> 
> 
> Davon ab: einerseits finde ich es total super, dass Heinzens Susanne auch angelt-  aber ich weiss nicht ob es was für mich wäre. Ich muss keine konzentrierte Stille beim Ansitz haben, um Himmels Willen, aber Alltagsprobleme die über "Ach Weiber..." hinausgehen haben am Wasser nix verloren, ich geh ja angeln um.von den Driss abzuschalten



In diesem Fall würde ich zu gerne hören/lesen, was „Heinzens Susanne” von Deinem Beitrag hält ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tierheimhund. Ich nahm mir einen, der weniger Chancen auf Vermittlung hatte, also halb so wild. Er macht ja alles mit, nur Nachts gehts nicht. Gekauft ist er auch nicht.


Das war allgemein gesagt, ich wollte dich nicht auszählen oder so, auch wenn sich das leider so liest, sorry!



> Puuuh, da bist du aber auf der falschen Fährte. Ich fische 10 bis 12 Hegefischen im Jahr. Ansonsten bin ich mit der Handstange, Matchrute, Picker und Feeder unterwegs, auf alles was Flossen hat.
> 
> Und bei 11 von 12 Hegeangeln bin ich mit der Pose am Werken, weil Grundangeln nicht erlaubt ist. Mich also auf "Feedern" zu reduzieren ist nicht ganz richtig. (100 Posen im Schrank sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache)



Ich bin von deinen Artikeln und hiesigen Beiträgen ausgegangen und es war nur eine flapsige Bemerkung da es eigentlich völlig Latte ist, aber das "einziger Friedfischnerd" konnte ich als allgemeinnerd nicht so stehen lassen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also ich kenne Susanne & Heinz als ein mehr als gleichtaktendes Paar!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie gesagt ging ich von meiner Situation aus - dass es anders laufen kann kann ich mir zumindest im groben vorstellen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war allgemein gesagt, ich wollte dich nicht auszählen oder so, auch wenn sich das leider so liest, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin von deinen Artikeln und hiesigen Beiträgen ausgegangen und es war nur eine flapsige Bemerkung da es eigentlich völlig Latte ist, aber das "einziger Friedfischnerd" konnte ich als allgemeinnerd nicht so stehen lassen



Ach Quatsch, ich habe das doch nicht gewertet. Der Eindruck entsteht halt, weil ich mich momentan wegen dem Aufbau der Seite thematisch reduziere, sonst habe ich an jeder Ecke eine "Abteilung" mit nur einem Artikel. Das ist mehr strategisch, weniger wegen einer Antipathie dem Angeln mit der Pose geschuldet.

Und mit "Hier" war nicht der Thread gemeint, sondern mein Umfeld. Dort gibt es niemanden, der so Konsequent nur auf Friedfisch angelt. Daher ist es auch schwer, jemanden zu finden, der gleiche Leidenschaft teilt. Du kannst folglich auch schwer jemanden mitnehmen, der mit dir über Rigs und Details fachsimpelt, wenn er nur 8er Haken und Tauwurm kennt.

Meine Art des Angelns ist aber tatsächlich sehr ans "Gewinnen" im Sinne eines Maximums orientiert. Ich halte es wie mein Liebling von Cadence:

"In mir steckt immer ein Wettkämpfer, darum versuche ich erstmal überhaupt einen Fisch zu fangen und mich dann zu steigern"

Und mal als kleine lustige Anmerkung, der alte Blog, der wirkliche Anfang, wo ich noch nicht mal wusste, was ich tue, fing mit der Stipprute auf Güstern an.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also ich habe "alles" durch. Von  der Angelgegnerin bis zur Zimmerlinde, die immer dabei war. Aktuell gehe ich am liebsten Solo angeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

8er haken und Tauwurm klingt nach meinem Angelkumpel... ich bewundere das: keinerlei Interesse an Angeltechniken oder so und bis vor kurzem der Meinung gewesen dass anfüttern nix bringt  (nach zehn Rotaugen und Minidöbeln in 20 Min hieß es wenigstens, dass es "an der stelle der Fulda" halt klappt)... trotzdem schöne Angeltage, für Input bin ich hier oder treffe mich zwei-dreimal im Jahr mit meinem Buddy aus dem Rheinland der wirklich für jeden scheiß zu haben ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin halt sehr Detailverliebt. Ein Buddy zum Fischen, um parallel Methoden zu vergleichen, an einem Spot, wäre aber aller erste Sahne. Dann lernst du das Doppelte. Welches Futter, Köder usw. wirklich gut waren und wie man das aufs eigene Angeln umlegen könnte. Ganz zu schweigen vom Fotos machen.

Aber, ich bin auch jemand der durch Wald und Wiesen kraucht, der nicht wegen großen Fischen angelt, sondern wie erwähnt, erstmal diesen einen zu Fangen und sich dann zu steigern. Viele Leute die ich Kenne kommen mir immer so rüber, das größte Maximum schon mit der Wahl des Gewässers zu erzielen. Sprich wo es nur gut läuft. Da bin ich genau das Gegenteil von.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Also ich habe "alles" durch.


Zwei Frauen gleichzeitig aber noch nicht, oder? 

Ich habe das manchmal, dann kommen zwei mit und sind aber sowas von hinterher hinter den Fischleins, dass ich aufpassen muss, nicht nur der Butler zu sein :m 
Wird aber immer besser mit dem mehr an gemachten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zwei Frauen gleichzeitig aber noch nicht, oder?



Auch das, aber dafür habe ich heute nicht mehr den Nerv!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

[Jell-o an Frühstücksfleisch, deutsche Alternative]





Andal schrieb:


> Müsste genau so gehen, aber die haben leider nur Himbeere und Waldmeister. Und da ich amerikanische Süßigkeiten kenne, weiß ich, wie extrem die übersüßt und kräftig im Aroma sind, hab ich gleich zum Original gegriffen.


Ich muss nach meinem letzten Beutezug im Supermarkt leider den ollen Beitrag des geschätzten Kollegen Andal exhumieren.
Nachdem Waldmeisterwackelpuddingpulver das Tulip zwar interessant gefärbt und zäh gemacht hat aber gleichzeitig keinen Biss provozieren konnte wollte ich mein Glück mit Himbeer probieren. Direkt daneben standen die "Instant" Packungen. Neben einer mir bis dato unbekannten Sorte, Kirsch, stolperte ich über "Zucker ist bereits beigefügt" - und siehe da: das handelsübliche "normale" Wackelpuddingpulver enthält keinen Zucker.
Das bedeutet für mich, dass Instantpulver vermutlich das ist was am nächsten an Jell-o rankommt; alternativ kann man mIn. 100gr Zucker pro Tüte Wackelpudding hin zu geben. Ich verspreche mir davon neben der Lockwirkung durch Zucker und Kirscharoma (welcher Döbel könnte da ruhigen gewissens "Nein" sagen?) zäheres Tulip da der Zucker fleissig Flüssigkeit entziehen dürfte, zusätzlich zur neu gewonnenen Technik des Gefriertrocknens.

Über das Ergebnis des Experiments werde ich hoffentlich mit einem Bericht über den Fang  eines feisten Winterdöbels mitteilen können


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> alternativ kann man mIn. 100gr Zucker pro Tüte Wackelpudding hin zu geben. Ich verspreche mir davon neben der Lockwirkung durch Zucker und Kirscharoma (welcher Döbel könnte da ruhigen gewissens "Nein" sagen?) zäheres Tulip *da der Zucker fleissig Flüssigkeit entziehen dürfte*, zusätzlich zur neu gewonnenen Technik des Gefriertrocknens.
> Über das Ergebnis des Experiments werde ich hoffentlich mit einem Bericht über den Fang eines feisten Winterdöbels mitteilen können



Das ist ja ne sehr interessante Idee, klingt auch logisch- da kann man natürlich auch an Salz als Wasserzieher und Geschmacksverstärker denken. Also das mit dem Zucker unbedingt ausprobieren, ds wird sich ja schon bei der Zubereitung zeigen.
 Heißt das, Du wirst Dich raustrauen?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Frau Topf hat gesagt "Du kannst doch Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag angeln gehen", quasi als Ausgleich für morgen sechs Stunden Babydienst und Sonntagsbrunch mit ihrer buckeligen Verwandtschaft... ich muss quasi ^^
Habe 16er Schnur und Öhrhaken sowie ein Döschen Maden gekauft. Ich bin auf alles gefasst  (und überlege ernsthaft zu ledgern statt zu trotten)
*ed*
Und du hast recht - ein zwei Esslöffel Salz können da eigentlich noch dran


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr und eure Wenn-Dann-Beziehungen :q ich bin so froh, dass ich meinen Frieden habe. #6


Und was den Wackelpudding angeht, da bin ich aus bekannten Gründen leider nicht weiter gekommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und ich bin froh dass ich Frau Topf habe - so sind am Ende wir beide Froh, das ist doch super


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jo... und ich neide es  keinem!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ihr und eure Wenn-Dann-Beziehungen :q ich bin so froh, dass ich meinen Frieden habe. #6
> 
> 
> Und was den Wackelpudding angeht, da bin ich aus bekannten Gründen leider nicht weiter gekommen.



Beispielsweise begleite ich heute Mrs. Minimax zu einer Party einer Freundin der eher nervigen Art(Das komplexe, verschiedene Rangstufen, Allianzen, Konkurrenzverhältnisse umfassende soziale Freundinnennetzwerk hab ich nicht begriffen), dort werden angeblich auchh Esoterisch-Grün-Vegan-angehauchte Sub-Freundinnen sein. Aus Liebe, und um ihre Nervfreundin zu Trollen, hat die Missus mir versprochen, dass sie fährt, und sie mich von der Kette läßt..

 ah, es klingelt,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bestimmt halbwegs ulkig, aber ich brauche es einfach nicht mehr. #h


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich auch nicht.....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sonntag, Montag, Dienstag jeweils 12 Sonnenstunden. Kalt, aber sonnig. 

Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich mal nach den kleinen Teichen sehen. Könnte ja sein, daß die Giebel im Waldteich schon ein wenig Hunger haben.


----------



## Skipa

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Servus,

und Danke fürs willkommen und dem Tipp für die Rute. Die Drennan steht auf der Will-haben-Liste, die komischerweise immer länger wird je mehr ich hab.

Was das Tulip betrifft, hab zwar keinerlei Erfahrung damit aber könnte man das nicht in Reis einlegen um Feuchtigkeit zu entziehen. Bei Salz klappt das ja, könnt mir echt vorstellen dass das auch funktioniert. 

VG

Jürgen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Feuchtigkeit entziehen hat  sehr schnell seine Grenzen erreicht, denn dann schwimmt das Fleisch auf,  weil es ja doch noch einen recht hohen Fettgehalt hat.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Skipa schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> und Danke fürs willkommen und dem Tipp für die Rute. Die Drennan steht auf der Will-haben-Liste, die komischerweise immer länger wird je mehr ich hab.
> 
> Was das Tulip betrifft, hab zwar keinerlei Erfahrung damit aber könnte man das nicht in Reis einlegen um Feuchtigkeit zu entziehen. Bei Salz klappt das ja, könnt mir echt vorstellen dass das auch funktioniert.
> 
> VG
> 
> Jürgen



Hi Jürgen, 
über Reis zum Feuchtigkeitsentzug hab ich auch schon nachgedacht - meine Großmutter hatte in den Salzstreuern immer ein paar Reiskörner, damit das Salz nicht klumpt.
Ob das auch mit Tulip klappt - vielleicht kann unser Freund Kochtopf es für uns testen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein Test nach dem anderen, erstmal instant Götterspeise:m
Die Gelantine bindet die Feuchtigkeit drum herum, deswegen wird es wohl eher nicht aufschwimmen aber prima halten. aber Reis würde sicher auch klappen aber wäre nur begrenzt Lockend. Agent Minimax hat mal Maismehl als Trennmittel ins Spiel gebracht, zuletzt klappte es mit Wackelpuddingpulver und Curry ebenso gut. Keine Schmierpfoten! #6

Ich habe eben beim Tacklesortieren eine 25m Spule 0,12er GTM gefunden, jetzt kann sich mein Bindearsenal fast schon sehen lassen 
In 10 und 12 Profiblinker Wahnsinnshaken und in 14 Matrix Feeder Rigger Barbed. Leider hat das ACK keine Drennan Haken - was zeigt, wie viel andere Friedfischenthusiasten es hier gibt ;( wie knotet ihr öhrhaken an? Mit normalem oder verbessertem Clinchknoten geht der Knoten auf Zug ziemlich fix auf, mit dem verbesserten Trilene hält es bombig aber die Schnur zweimal durch das winzige Öhr führen führt bei mir früher oder später zu Tobsuchtsanfällen, bei denen Klaus Kinski betreten zu Boden geschaut hätte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Test nach dem anderen, erstmal instant Götterspeise:m
> Die Gelantine bindet die Feuchtigkeit drum herum, deswegen wird es wohl eher nicht aufschwimmen aber prima halten. aber Reis würde sicher auch klappen aber wäre nur begrenzt Lockend. Agent Minimax hat mal Maismehl als Trennmittel ins Spiel gebracht, zuletzt klappte es mit Wackelpuddingpulver und Curry ebenso gut. Keine Schmierpfoten! #6
> 
> Ich habe eben beim Tacklesortieren eine 25m Spule 0,12er GTM gefunden, jetzt kann sich mein Bindearsenal fast schon sehen lassen
> In 10 und 12 Profiblinker Wahnsinnshaken und in 14 Matrix Feeder Rigger Barbed. Leider hat das ACK keine Drennan Haken - was zeigt, wie viel andere Friedfischenthusiasten es hier gibt ;( wie knotet ihr öhrhaken an? Mit normalem oder verbessertem Clinchknoten geht der Knoten auf Zug ziemlich fix auf, mit dem verbesserten Trilene hält es bombig aber die Schnur zweimal durch das winzige Öhr führen führt bei mir früher oder später zu Tobsuchtsanfällen, bei denen Klaus Kinski betreten zu Boden geschaut hätte.



Bin ein großer Fan des Palomarknotens geworden, auch bei kleinen Öhrhaken. Die Schnur muß allerdings auch hier doppelt durchs Öhr, was mit Mono meist ganz gut klappt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin ein großer Fan des Palomarknotens geworden, auch bei kleinen Öhrhaken. Die Schnur muß allerdings auch hier doppelt durchs Öhr, was mit Mono meist ganz gut klappt.



Dann brauch ich ne Lupe an der Stirnlampe (oder müsste meine Brille suchen), aber wird probiert


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> über Reis zum Feuchtigkeitsentzug hab ich auch schon nachgedacht - meine Großmutter hatte in den Salzstreuern immer ein paar Reiskörner, damit das Salz nicht klumpt.
> Ob das auch mit Tulip klappt - vielleicht kann unser Freund Kochtopf es für uns testen ;-)



Bevor ich versuchen würde, Tulip mit Reis Feuchtigkeit zu entziehen würde ich es mal mit Kieselgel versuchen
Mit diesen kleinen Tütchen soll man sogar Handys die nass geworden sind wieder trocknen können.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also die reine Färbewirkumg ist schonmal klasse, allerdings sutscht es auch deutlich mehr. Was würde ich für Minimaxens Maismehl geben :c


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wie knotet ihr öhrhaken an? Mit normalem oder verbessertem Clinchknoten geht der Knoten auf Zug ziemlich fix auf, mit dem verbesserten Trilene hält es bombig aber die Schnur zweimal durch das winzige Öhr führen führt bei mir früher oder später zu Tobsuchtsanfällen, bei denen Klaus Kinski betreten zu Boden geschaut hätte.



Mein wichtigster Knoten ist der Grinner- oder Uniknoten. Damit binde ich Wirbel und Haken an, mache meine Stopperknoten, binde Seitenärme und auch schon mal 2 Schnüre miteinander.
 Diesen Knoten binde ich mit durchgefrorene Finger in völliger Dunkelheit ohne jegliches Licht.
 Wenn der Haken nicht zu klein ist, Zunge rausstrecken, Haken mit einer Hand und Öhr auf die Zuge legen und mit der zweiten Hand das Mono durchfädeln. Fertig!! 
 Geht mit Mono ganz gut.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wie knotet ihr öhrhaken an?



Einfacher Grinner.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> führt bei mir früher oder später zu Tobsuchtsanfällen, bei denen Klaus Kinski betreten zu Boden geschaut hätte.



Neuverfilmungen..Topfcaraldo und Nosferatopf [emoji28]


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Einfacher Grinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Neuverfilmungen..Topfcaraldo und Nosferatopf [emoji28]



Eher Topf - der Zorn Gottes :l


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch ein Meilenstein der Filmkunst


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bruder im Geischde!
Meine drei liebsten Kinskis:
- Aguierre
- Leichen pflastern seinen Weg
- Nosferatu

Die haben zwar nix mit angeln zu tun aber der Aguirre spielt immerhin größtenteils am Fluss


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Cobra verde


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Cobra verde



Der kommt auf die vier!
Ich hoffe du bist betrunken und erzählst der veganen Freundin der Missus von den Vorzügen des Kiemenschnittes gegenüber dem Herzstich!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der kommt auf die vier!
> Ich hoffe du bist betrunken und erzählst der veganen Freundin der Missus von den Vorzügen des Kiemenschnittes gegenüber dem Herzstich!



Er könnte auch dem Versuch erlegen sein einem Brassenmännchen während der Laichzeit zu gleichen. Im Lokal der Wahl einfach seinen Samen verteilen, bei Bedarf am Etablissement reiben und am Ende ganz Wundgerubbelt die Heimreise antreten. 

Sicher ist, er muss nie wieder IRGENDWO hin.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er könnte auch dem Versuch erlegen sein einem Brassenmännchen während der Laichzeit zu gleichen. Im Lokal der Wahl einfach seinen Samen verteilen, bei Bedarf am Etablissement reiben und am Ende ganz Wundgerubbelt die Heimreise antreten.
> 
> Sicher ist, er muss nie wieder IRGENDWO hin.



Ist nicht so ganz mein Repertoire.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist nicht so ganz mein Repertoire.



Betrunken lassen wir doch alle das "Beast" raus! |bigeyes :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich erzähle am Tisch von Frau Topfs vegetarischer laktoseintoleranter glutenunverträglicher Tierschutz  BFF gerne die Geschichte  vom gehäuteten enthaupteten und ausgenommenen aal der noch fliehen wollte und beim zerschneiden für die Pfanne noch gezappelt hat. Dementsprechend haben wir beide ein sehr herzliches Verhältnis ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wolltest du nicht Döbeldödeln? 

Bei uns sind es Minus 5 Grad und extrem kalter Wind, dazu bahnt sich eine Erkältung an, die ich wie immer nach dem Winter, mit dem Auftakt des Frühlings bekomme. Ich muss den Rotz schnell abwehren, nächste Woche solls ja wieder wärmer werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn dann heute nachmittag oder morgen. Noch habe ich brutpflege


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab eben Nachricht von den Anglerfüchsen bekommen, daß sie ein paar Maver Reality Feeder-Ruten in der von mir gewünschten Länge von 2,70m im Lager entdeckt haben.
Meine erste „Picker” wird also eine sehr kurze Feeder-Rute werden ;-)

Danke an Xianeli und RuhrfischerPG für die Empfehlung.

Falls mir diese Art der Angelei liegt, folgt evtl. noch eine „echte Picker”.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Magst Du mal sagen warum so kurz? 
Wundert mich ein bischen, da dadurch ja auch einige Eigenschaften schlechter werden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Magst Du mal sagen warum so kurz?
> Wundert mich ein bischen, da dadurch ja auch einige Eigenschaften schlechter werden.



Gerne. Hab bereits eine Ultra-Leicht-Feeder in 12ft und eine kräftigere Feeder-Rute ebenfalls in 3,60m.

Zum leichten Grundangeln auf kurze Distanz nehm ich ja gerne meine alten Schwingspitz-Glasruten von knapp 3m Länge, die Länge liegt mir.
Für kleinere und häufig uferseitig zugewachsene Gewässer wollte ich eine handliche „Picker” mit etwas mehr Rückgrat (als meine weichen Schwingspitzruten aufweisen). 

Ursprünglich wollte ich noch kürzer gehen, bin nach einigem Überlegen bei 2,70m gelandet. Die Länge ist natürlich immer ein Kompromiß, es sei denn, man hat alle Längen zur Hand.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hab eben Nachricht von den Anglerfüchsen bekommen, daß sie ein paar Maver Reality Feeder-Ruten in der von mir gewünschten Länge von 2,70m im Lager entdeckt haben.
> Meine erste „Picker” wird also eine sehr kurze Feeder-Rute werden ;-)
> 
> Danke an Xianeli und RuhrfischerPG für die Empfehlung.
> 
> Falls mir diese Art der Angelei liegt, folgt evtl. noch eine „echte Picker”.



Sehr schön geomas :m 

Am Telefon meinte sie zwar das sie Montags verfügbar sein sollten aber lieber spät als nie 

Wünsche dir schon jetzt viel Spaß damit 

Wollte sie morgen testen, bei dem Wetter leider unmöglich. Gefühlte -50 grad bei den Windgeschwindigkeiten  naja noch 2 Wochen dann habe ich Urlaub und das Wetter dürfte wieder besser aussehen.


----------



## Jose

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

habs wohl überlesen: was ist "*wankelnder Ükel*"?

mach mich klug #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jose schrieb:


> habs wohl überlesen: was ist "*wankelnder Ükel*"?
> 
> mach mich klug #6



In Anlehnung an das "tänzelnde Pony" aus Herr der Ringe. Ein Stammtisch eben. Ohne Zauberer, aber mit viel Magie.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Sehr schön geomas :m
> 
> Am Telefon meinte sie zwar das sie Montags verfügbar sein sollten aber lieber spät als nie
> 
> Wünsche dir schon jetzt viel Spaß damit
> 
> Wollte sie morgen testen, bei dem Wetter leider unmöglich. Gefühlte -50 grad bei den Windgeschwindigkeiten  naja noch 2 Wochen dann habe ich Urlaub und das Wetter dürfte wieder besser aussehen.



Danke und ja, besser spät als nie. Hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben und war schon fast bei einer anderen 2,70m-Rute gelandet, als dann heute die Nachricht kam.

Das Wetter ist hier auch eher „naja” - Schneefall, starker Wind und Temperaturen unterm Gefrierpunkt.
Die Friedfische müssen also noch etwas auf mich warten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Anlehnung an das "tänzelnde Pony" aus Herr der Ringe. Ein Stammtisch eben. Ohne Zauberer, aber mit viel Magie.


Na, Ükel ist doch wohl Ukelei ... 

und DER Wankler war ja der https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felix_Wankel

Wankelnder Ukelei - das spricht sowohl den Stipper als auch den Hechtangler in mir an! #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Anlehnung an das "tänzelnde Pony" aus Herr der Ringe. Ein Stammtisch eben. Ohne Zauberer, aber mit viel Magie.



Genau, hier steppt die Brasse ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wobei Andal und Heinz sich streiten müssten wer Saruman und wer Gandalf ist, geomas ist Frodo, Minimax ist Aragorn, xianeli ist Meriadoc, FF ist Gimli und ich... naja... Smeagol


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich mach dann mal den Legolas Grünblatt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na, Ükel ist doch wohl Ukelei ...
> 
> und DER Wankler war ja der https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felix_Wankel
> 
> Wankelnder Ukelei - das spricht sowohl den Stipper als auch den Hechtangler in mir an! #6



Mir kam das damals beim Erstellen einfach so in den Sinn. Torkelnder Ükel hätte vielleicht besser gepasst, hörte sich aber irgendwie nicht "geschmeidig" an. 

Das mit dem Ükel kam auch daher, das ich bei 2 Hegeveranstaltungen in jener Zeit als "Ükelkönig" gemobbt wurde. Weil ich die Kunst beherrschte, diese Fische außerhalb der Wertung kontinuierlich zu fangen.......

Sowas wird zum Trauma, daraus werden dann Threads. :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe den Ükel in Schweden lieben gelernt, einfach ganz gemütlich mit Stuhl vom Bootssteg.
Man braucht einfach nur genug davon um eine sehr #6 leckere Pfanne zu füllen, dort ist es im Sommer auch sehr schwer den Köder zu den tiefer stehenden Rotuagen durchzubekommen, sofort stürzt sich nämlich ein Ükel auf den Köder egal was, blanke Goldhaken tun oft auch schon ...

Fantastisches Angeln auch für absolute Anfänger :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich mach dann mal den Legolas Grünblatt



Du bist bei PETA?! :-O


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nee, höchstens als Agent bzw. Assassine


----------



## Jose

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

danke, ich bin eher bei tree and leaf


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei Andal und Heinz sich streiten müssten wer Saruman und wer Gandalf ist, geomas ist Frodo, Minimax ist Aragorn, xianeli ist Meriadoc, FF ist Gimli und ich... naja... Smeagol



Kommt sogar hin wenn ich länger nicht beim Friseur war :m Körpergröße passt ebenfalls :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe den Ükel in Schweden lieben gelernt, einfach ganz gemütlich mit Stuhl vom Bootssteg.
> Man braucht einfach nur genug davon um eine sehr #6 leckere Pfanne zu füllen, dort ist es im Sommer auch sehr schwer den Köder zu den tiefer stehenden Rotuagen durchzubekommen, sofort stürzt sich nämlich ein Ükel auf den Köder egal was, blanke Goldhaken tun oft auch schon ...
> 
> Fantastisches Angeln auch für absolute Anfänger :m



Tatsächlich waren in meiner Kindheit jene Erfahrungen mit den Ükels im Teich wo jetzt wieder Fische genau die Gleichen, wie du sie gemacht hast. Das Ding war voll mit den ********rn, ein blanker Haken brachte Fisch und Bisse. Das ist gut 20 Jahre her, das Gewässer war aber noch ein komplett anderes im Gegensatz zu heute.

Trotzdem, schöne Fische. Die Heringe der Elbe. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Herr der Ringe? Ich muß mich als Kultur-Banause outen. Noch nie gelesen. Bin von Karl May straight zu John Le Carre gewechselt.
Ist Herr der Ringe etwa so wie „Game of Thrones” nur ohne Blut und Brüste?
Frodo hab ich sicherheitshalber noch nicht gegooglet.

Ist aber auch egal, ich mag den Stammtisch hier.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Drennan MatchPro an!



Hi!
Danke für den Tipp, sieht toll aus, aber für den Preis muß ich die erstmal begrabbeln.
Eigentlich bin ich eher der 100€ Typ....
Petri


----------



## SigmundFreud

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist Herr der Ringe etwa so wie „Game of Thrones” nur ohne Blut und Brüste?



:m:m:m Made my day. Das geht in die richtige Richtung wie ich finde. Wenn man - im umgekehrten Fall - GoT nicht und HdR kennt, dann bekommt man eine ganz gute Vorstellung davon was Game of Thrones ist. Fantasy mit viel Blut und Brüsten


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn Du was selber bauen oder bauen lassen willst, schau mal hier.
> https://www.tackle24.de/navi.php?a=1096&lang=ger&
> https://www.tackle24.de/index.php?a=7444&lang=ger&



Hi!
Da habe ich jetzt ernsthaft einige Tage drüber nachgedacht - aber nee, das schaffe ich nicht.
Zum bauen lassen bin ich zu arm.. .
Trotzdem vielen Dank..#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe? Ich muß mich als Kultur-Banause outen. Noch nie gelesen. Bin von Karl May straight zu John Le Carre gewechselt.
> Ist Herr der Ringe etwa so wie „Game of Thrones” nur ohne Blut und Brüste?
> Frodo hab ich sicherheitshalber noch nicht gegooglet.
> 
> Ist aber auch egal, ich mag den Stammtisch.



Ich hatte in meiner Kindheit mal für 2 Wochen Hausarrest. Da es noch keine Computer in jedem Zimmer gab, geschweige Handy, hatte ich mir die Bücher gegriffen und immer bis tief in die Nacht gelesen. Der Grund für den Hausarrest, beständiges Verschlafen während der Schulzeit, wurde dann Manifestiert.

Die Bücher hatte ich gefressen, die Filme mag ich auch. In der zehnten Klasse stellte ich dann auch den Rekord fürs zuspät kommen auf. Wie Erziehungsmaßnahmen doch zum Boomerang  werden. :q

GoT ist auch Klasse, obgleich ich mit der Verkündung des Endes der Serie das Interesse verloren habe. Vergleich zu HDR? Keine Ahnung, man müsste die Bücher gelesen haben, GoT ist aber auch recht düster, mehr Tittenreich, brutaler, weniger Epos würde ich aber behaupten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei Andal und Heinz sich streiten müssten wer Saruman und wer Gandalf ist, geomas ist Frodo, Minimax ist Aragorn, xianeli ist Meriadoc, FF ist Gimli und ich... naja... Smeagol



Neee........ ich habs z.Zt. mehr mit den Höhlen-Orks von Moria... recht tageslichtempfindlich. :g


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,


geomas schrieb:


> Bin von Karl May straight zu *John Le Carre* gewechselt.


Einer meiner Lieblingsautoren, und fast der einzige lesbare Spionageautor. Ich fühl mich hier immer wohler. Tom Clancy baut Teleruten mit 600g Wurfgewicht, elektronischem Bissanzeiger, Schlangenledergriff, Selbstanschlagfeder, Airbrush Logo und eingebauter Baitcaster, 
le Carre fertigt Spiltcanes.

War heut an den Ukelteichen- nach etwas über ner Stunde waren die Hände erstarrt und ich musste retirieren. Bis dahin erstaunlicherweise ein kleiner Plötznado. Keine Riesen, aber ein paar davon über Köfiklasse. 
Zur Taktik:
Einzelmade an 16er Matchhaken, 0,12er durchgebunden, 4BB Crystalwaggler klassisch bebleit. Anfangs sehr verhalten, dann gut ins Fangen gekommen durch sparsame Madenfütterung. Später Füttern eingestellt um Tempo zu drosseln. Experiment mit Wurm brachte süssen kleinen Kauli, den ich Freund Geo widme. Zum ersten mal Erfahrung mit vereisten Ringen gemacht, sehr lästiges Phänomen. Ausserdem frass die Abu 501 unbemerkt etliche Meter Schnur und zwang ebenfalls lästigerweise zur Neumontage. Schwäne ungewöhnlich penetrant und aufdringlich. All das natürlich Petitessen vor Hintergrund der anglerischen Wiedergeburt. Ihr Götter, bin ich erleichtert!
 Herzliche Grüße
 Euer Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Heil! Klingt doch sehr schön und vielversprechend, wer weiss was für Großtaten du vollbracht hättest wenn deine Hände nicht zu eisigen Klötzen erstarrt gewesen wären!

Ich habe für morgen das Brot gebügelt und  einen Blick aufs Tulip geworfen, leider hält sich die Farbwirkung nach dem auftauen in Grenzen aber dafür kann das Fleisch bis morgen noch marinieren. Bin auf die Haltbarkeit gespannt. Und ob ich was fange sowieso. Ostwind und minus tausend Grad, dazu will ich auf Grund angreifen und hab da nicht so viel vertrauen wie ins trotten  (obwohl es ja besser geeignet sein soll für Winterdöbels), Maden und Mystic stehen bereit, let's fetz!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte in meiner Kindheit mal für 2 Wochen Hausarrest. Da es noch keine Computer in jedem Zimmer gab, geschweige Handy, hatte ich mir die Bücher gegriffen und immer bis tief in die Nacht gelesen. Der Grund für den Hausarrest, beständiges Verschlafen während der Schulzeit, wurde dann Manifestiert.
> 
> Die Bücher hatte ich gefressen, die Filme mag ich auch. In der zehnten Klasse stellte ich dann auch den Rekord fürs zuspät kommen auf. Wie Erziehungsmaßnahmen doch zum Boomerang  werden. :q
> 
> GoT ist auch Klasse, obgleich ich mit der Verkündung des Endes der Serie das Interesse verloren habe. Vergleich zu HDR? Keine Ahnung, man müsste die Bücher gelesen haben, GoT ist aber auch recht düster, mehr Tittenreich, brutaler, weniger Epos würde ich aber behaupten.



Als Kind hab ich auch gelesen wie besessen, war 2x die Woche in der Bibliothek um „neue alte Schinken” zu holen. Die alten Indianerbücher von https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liselotte_Welskopf-Henrich waren fast noch besser als die May-Werke. Regelrecht verschlungen hab ich auch Harry Thürk (ist mir jetzt, gut 3 Jahrzehnte später, durchaus etwas peinlich).
Zu Fantasy-Literatur hab ich nie den Zugang gefunden, um es mal so zu formulieren. Kein Potter, kein Herr der Ringe, kein Game of Thrones. Dunkelst erinnere mich an die Lektüre von https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Melentjewitsch_Wolkow . Als junger Schüler war das was, danach konnte ich mit Zauberern&Co. nix mehr anfangen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> Einer meiner Lieblingsautoren, und fast der einzige lesbare Spionageautor. Ich fühl mich hier immer wohler. Tom Clancy baut Teleruten mit 600g Wurfgewicht, elektronischem Bissanzeiger, Schlangenledergriff, Selbstanschlagfeder, Airbrush Logo und eingebauter Baitcaster,
> le Carre fertigt Spiltcanes.
> 
> War heut an den Ukelteichen- nach etwas über ner Stunde waren die Hände erstarrt und ich musste retirieren. Bis dahin erstaunlicherweise ein kleiner Plötznado. Keine Riesen, aber ein paar davon über Köfiklasse.
> Zur Taktik:
> Einzelmade an 16er Matchhaken, 0,12er durchgebunden, 4BB Crystalwaggler klassisch bebleit. Anfangs sehr verhalten, dann gut ins Fangen gekommen durch sparsame Madenfütterung. Später Füttern eingestellt um Tempo zu drosseln. Experiment mit Wurm brachte süssen kleinen Kauli, den ich Freund Geo widme. Zum ersten mal Erfahrung mit vereisten Ringen gemacht, sehr lästiges Phänomen. Ausserdem frass die Abu 501 unbemerkt etliche Meter Schnur und zwang ebenfalls lästigerweise zur Neumontage. Schwäne ungewöhnlich penetrant und aufdringlich. All das natürlich Petitessen vor Hintergrund der anglerischen Wiedergeburt. Ihr Götter, bin ich erleichtert!
> Herzliche Grüße
> Euer Minimax



Petri aus dem eisigen Norden! Danke für die Widmung des Kaulis: eine Geste, die ich zu schätzen weiß ;-)
Meine Wagglerrute steht seit ein paar Monaten vormontiert und griffbereit neben der Wohnungstür und setzt langsam Staub an. 
Hab beim letzten Niedrigwasser ein paar möglich Aland-Angelstellen ausbaldowert, jetzt fehlt mir noch Zeit an einem Tag mit weniger Wind und dezent an den Frühling erinnernden Temperaturen.

PS: Zwischen Tom Clancy und John Le Carre würde ich noch Frederick Forsyth einordnen wollen: vom Stil zwischen FoPu-Telerute und Splitcane einzuordnen, irgendwo in der Nähe von Boron-Matchruten und Kapselrollen ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil! Klingt doch sehr schön und vielversprechend, wer weiss was für Großtaten du vollbracht hättest wenn deine Hände nicht zu eisigen Klötzen erstarrt gewesen wären!
> 
> Ich habe für morgen das Brot gebügelt und  einen Blick aufs Tulip geworfen, leider hält sich die Farbwirkung nach dem auftauen in Grenzen aber dafür kann das Fleisch bis morgen noch marinieren. Bin auf die Haltbarkeit gespannt. Und ob ich was fange sowieso. Ostwind und minus tausend Grad, dazu will ich auf Grund angreifen und hab da nicht so viel vertrauen wie ins trotten  (obwohl es ja besser geeignet sein soll für Winterdöbels), Maden und Mystic stehen bereit, let's fetz!




Was jetzt effektiver ist - ledgern oder trotten: ich weiß es nicht. Tendenziell ist vermutlich das Trotten etwas besser zur Fisch-Suche geeignet, aber die Grundangelei kann mit einem Trumpf aufwarten: man kann die Hände in der Tasche wärmen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Was jetzt effektiver ist - ledgern oder trotten: ich weiß es nicht. Tendenziell ist vermutlich das Trotten etwas besser zur Fisch-Suche geeignet, aber die Grundangelei kann mit einem Trumpf aufwarten: man kann die Hände in der Tasche wärmen. Viel Erfolg!



Mit der Pose habe ich egal in welcher Situation die Erfahrung gemacht, das du vor allem kleinere Fische schneller fängst, die dem Köder eher folgen, wenn er in der Strömung mitgeht, selbiges im Stillwasser, wenn du ihn über Grund oder im Mittelwasser anbietest. Rotaugen dazu scheinen im Fluss allgemein bei uns sehr empfänglich für bewegte Köder zu sein, die sich natürlich verhalten.

Rundum: Ein Köder in der Natur innerhalb der Strömung steht nicht auf einer Stelle. Einer der größten Nachteile, die Pickern und auch Feedern mit sich bringen. Im Hafen konnte ich das auch so beobachten.



> Als Kind hab ich auch gelesen wie besessen, war 2x die Woche in der Bibliothek um „neue alte Schinken” zu holen. Die alten Indianerbücher von https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liselo...lskopf-Henrich waren fast noch besser als die May-Werke. Regelrecht verschlungen hab ich auch Harry Thürk (ist mir jetzt, gut 3 Jahrzehnte später, durchaus etwas peinlich).
> Zu Fantasy-Literatur hab ich nie den Zugang gefunden, um es mal so zu formulieren. Kein Potter, kein Herr der Ringe, kein Game of Thrones. Dunkelst erinnere mich an die Lektüre von https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexan...ewitsch_Wolkow . Als junger Schüler war das was, danach konnte ich mit Zauberern&Co. nix mehr anfangen.



Ich habe eigentlich quer Beet gelesen. Horror, Fantasy, Drama, Kriegsgeschichten (Konsalik), einige Militärbücher. Mittlerweile fehlt mir die Zeit und Geduld, so fand ich den freien Kindskopf von Vorteil, da waren Bücher eine Zeitreise.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit der Pose habe ich egal in welcher Situation die Erfahrung gemacht, das du vor allem kleinere Fische schneller fängst, die dem Köder eher folgen, wenn er in der Strömung mitgeht, selbiges im Stillwasser, wenn du ihn über Grund oder im Mittelwasser anbietest. Rotaugen dazu scheinen im Fluss allgemein bei uns sehr empfänglich für bewegte Köder zu sein, die sich natürlich verhalten.
> 
> Rundum: Ein Köder in der Natur innerhalb der Strömung steht nicht auf einer Stelle. Einer der größten Nachteile, die Pickern und auch Feedern mit sich bringen. Im Hafen konnte ich das auch so beobachten....



Bei mir ists ja auch so, daß ich im Zweifel lieber die Methode wähle, auf die ich gerade Lust habe und dadurch evtl. die fängigere Methode vernachlässige.
Posenangeln und kleinere Fische: kann ich mir gut vorstellen, gerade wenn die Fischis (Plötz, natürlich Rotfedern oder auch Ukelei) den Köder „on the drop” nehmen. Erlebt man ja häufig, auch beim Grundangeln (die Ukeleis, die dem nach unten sausenden Köder in bislang unbekannte Tiefen folgen).

Zum Abfischen von typischen „Einständen” in Fließgewässern (Äste oder überstehende Ufer) kann ich mir beide Methoden gut vorstellen: beim Posenangeln mit gebremster Pose kann man prima die Ködertiefe variieren, beim Ledgern kann man einen Köder weitgehend bewegungslos oder leicht in der Strömung trudelnd anbieten. So gedacht könnte das Ledgern mit „aktiven Ködern” wie Tauwurm besser funktionieren und evtl. das Posenangeln mit Ködern ohne Eigenleben.
Ist alles nur Theorie.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Gedanke dabei ist ja, so leicht zu fischen dass die Grundmontage bei anheben der Rute stromab hoppelt und sich wieder beruhigt wenn ich die Rute ablege. Ich glaube in der Grundangelfibel des WAM nennt es sich Spürangeln. Zudem - falls das Tulip aufgrund Flüssigkeitsverlustes wirklich auftreiben sollte lässt es sich so deutlich leichter anbieten als an einer Posenmontage


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke dabei ist ja, so leicht zu fischen dass die Grundmontage bei anheben der Rute stromab hoppelt und sich wieder beruhigt wenn ich die Rute ablege. Ich glaube in der Grundangelfibel des WAM nennt es sich Spürangeln. Zudem - falls das Tulip aufgrund Flüssigkeitsverlustes wirklich auftreiben sollte lässt es sich so deutlich leichter anbieten als an einer Posenmontage



Je nach Treibgut und Boden nennt man das dann auch "Graue Haare" kriegen. Ich würde einen sehr, sehr sauberen Spot wählen, sonst wirds ekelhaft.



> Zum Abfischen von typischen „Einständen” in Fließgewässern (Äste oder überstehende Ufer) kann ich mir beide Methoden gut vorstellen: beim Posenangeln mit gebremster Pose kann man prima die Ködertiefe variieren, beim Ledgern kann man einen Köder weitgehend bewegungslos oder leicht in der Strömung trudelnd anbieten. So gedacht könnte das Ledgern mit „aktiven Ködern” wie Tauwurm besser funktionieren und evtl. das Posenangeln mit Ködern ohne Eigenleben.
> Ist alles nur Theorie.



Wo sich Nahrung sammelt und sich nichts bewegt klappt das ja auch sehr gut mit dem Ledgern, nur fängt das Blei einfach viel zu viel Dreck wenn man rollen/hüpfen lassen will und bleibt dann stehen. Der Tip biegt sich durch und du darfst stets "recasten". 

Bei mir im kleinen Fluss konnte ich mit hoppeln lassen und "hüpfen" nur eines feststellen: akute Wutanfälle. Sauberer Grund ist unabdingbar und diesen finde ich hier nicht.

Lediglich an den Buhnen der Elbe erhoffe ich mir mein Glück, das Blei rollen lassen zu können. Aber auch dort sind viele Steinpackungen und sämtlicher anderer Unrat.

Generell wird die Pose unterschätzt, hat aber eben wegen der Sichtbarkeit und einem nicht unerheblichen Potential von "Ermüdungserscheinungen" diese Nachteile. Zumal große Fische vom Grund fressen. Distanz auf Pose und größere Tiefen sind auch Spielchen, die nicht so einfach sind. Grundangeln ist schlicht leichter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner Posenrute für Döbel: 330cm, deutlich unter 200gr und LANGSAM.
> Schnelle Ruten habe ich, jetzt brauche ich eine richtig gutmütige, klassische Rute zu angeln mit Schwimmer.


An Quelle fällt mir sonst nur noch das hier ein:
https://www.gerlinger.de/angelruten...anufacturer=manufacturer|World Fishing Tackle
World Fishing Tackle Steckrute Lake N River ..... Länge 3,35m 
verschiedene WGs

Die Coarse würde ja zum Profil passen, und sind günstige Blanks die gar nicht so viel hochmodulierte Faser enthalten können:
Länge: 3,35m Wurfgewicht: 4-26g Teile: 2 Transportlänge: 172cm 
Gewicht: 198g  <-- knapp! :q

Aber vlt. kennt die ja jemand eigenhändig, wenn nicht hier, wo dann?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke dabei ist ja, so leicht zu fischen dass die Grundmontage bei anheben der Rute stromab hoppelt und sich wieder beruhigt wenn ich die Rute ablege. Ich glaube in der Grundangelfibel des WAM nennt es sich Spürangeln. Zudem - falls das Tulip aufgrund Flüssigkeitsverlustes wirklich auftreiben sollte lässt es sich so deutlich leichter anbieten als an einer Posenmontage



Ernsthaft probiert hab ich dies ^ so noch nie. Meistens hab ich den Köder so dicht es ging an vermuteten Fisch-Einständen angeboten, in der Hoffnung, daß der Fisch zum nahen Köder kommt. 
Bin sehr gespannt auf Deinen Report!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner Posenrute für Döbel: 330cm, deutlich unter 200gr und LANGSAM.
> Schnelle Ruten habe ich, jetzt brauche ich eine richtig gutmütige, klassische Rute zu angeln mit Schwimmer.
> Wisst ihr was?
> Petri
> ...



Unter den Posenruten sollten die Pellet- oder Carp-Waggler-Modelle doch die langsamsten sein, oder?
Könnte die hier passen: https://www.angelplatz.de/cresta-solith-power-float-3-3m-2sec--ap0853 ? 3,30m, 2teilig, Gewicht laut Katalog 165g. Die Optik ist leider nicht unbedingt „klassisch”.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> Einer meiner Lieblingsautoren, und fast der einzige lesbare Spionageautor.



PS: Zwischen Tom Clancy und John Le Carre würde ich noch *Frederick Forsyth* einordnen wollen: vom Stil zwischen FoPu-Telerute und Splitcane einzuordnen, irgendwo in der Nähe von Boron-Matchruten und Kapselrollen ;-)[/QUOTE]

hihi, der war das "fast" in meinem Satz. Mag auch die Verfilmungen (Wildgänse, sowie die originale Schakal-Version, und nicht der Bruce-Willis-Schakal-auf-Steroid Kappes).
Fantasy war ich nie so ein grosser Fan von, harmoniesüchtige Wälzer, die hunderte Seiten auf die Gepflogenheiten fetter Westentragender Liliputaner verschwenden, oder mit Protagonisten die "Móndschatten oder so hiessen. Relativ schnell wurde mir klar das ich ..noch viel andererers als die anderen Anderen war, und fand in der Weird Fiction Welten nach meinem Geschmack und Neigungen. Es Begann mit Poe, und dann stiess ich in unserer kleinen Stadtbibliothek auf einige Bücher von Lovecraft- Man darf nicht vergessen, das war vor dem Internet und vor der totalen Verfügbarkeit allen Wissens und aller Dinge durch Amaxon. Als ich dann vorgab, die immer und immer wieder ausgeliehenen Suhrkampausgaben verloren zu haben und die lächerlich geringe Ersatzsumme an die (ziemlich heisse) Bibliothekstante entrichtete, fühlte ich mich wie einer von Lovecrafts Adepten, der das Necronomicon in seinen Besitz brachte..

Aber was viel Wichtigeres an die *Kapselrollenbesitzer*: Warum hat meine Abu 501 meine Schnur gefressen? Irgendwann blockierte die Rolle, und bei Demontage sah ich, dass sich die Schnur unterhalb der Glocke und über der Spule um die Achse gelegt hatte. Schnur war 0,12, und auch genau bis zur Markierung auf der Spule aufgefüllt. Das schon vor Wochen, und dementsprechend ohne Kräuseln und Drall- trotzdem kam es zum GAU. Habt ihr Ideen, bzw. ist das Phänomen bekannt?
hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Danke Nordlicht und Geo!
Die sehen beide genau so aus wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke dabei ist ja, so leicht zu fischen dass die Grundmontage bei anheben der Rute stromab hoppelt und sich wieder beruhigt wenn ich die Rute ablege. Ich glaube in der Grundangelfibel des WAM nennt es sich Spürangeln. Zudem - falls das Tulip aufgrund Flüssigkeitsverlustes wirklich auftreiben sollte lässt es sich so deutlich leichter anbieten als an einer Posenmontage



Hi!
Es gibt beim Angelsport so einige Dinge die mir eher weniger liegen: 130lbs Ausrüstungen sind mir zu schwer, Kopruten zu unhandlich und 2er Fliegenruten zu filigran.
Aber auch bei der Technik gibt es Bereiche, da stehen mir regelmäßig vor Wut die Tränen in den Augen: Nasse Amseln an der 14er, Eisangeln oder eben auch Spürangeln.
Beim "Spürangeln" habe ich oft das Gefühl, die ganze Angelegenheit könnte eine bloße Fiktion nichtangelnder Autoren sein.
Wenn man das wirklich hinbekommen möchte, muß man sich einige Gedanken machen.

Da wäre erstens die Art wie ich mit der Strömung umgehe - fische ich quer oder längs zur Strömung?
Das wird leider i.d.R. von den Umständen am Gewässer bestimmt.
Die klassichen Flüsse in GB z.B., haben viele und lange Krautfahnen - das heißt ich kann nur längs fischen und brauche ne Wathose oder Brücke. Wenn ich am Ufer stehe muß ich quer über die Fahnen werfen und mit einer sehr langen Rute (Bolo!) versuchen das Blei in den Sandbahnen "laufen" zu lassen. 
Also fischen die Insulaner fast immer längs.. .
In den größeren französichen Forellenflüssen fischen fast Alle quer, weil es weniger Kraut gibt, der Angelplatz meist höher über dem Wasser liegt und auch weil die Methode etwas anders ausfällt.
Am Meeresstrand fischen Alle quer.

Dann die Frage womit?
Die Bleikugel funktioniert super, aber nur am Strand: 0,30er Mono, 20-100gr Kugel, Wirbel OHNE Karabiner, 2m 0,30er Fluo und einen 4/0 Haken mit Sandaal oder Butterkrebs.
Auf Wölfe bei reinem Sandgrund unschlagbar - bei allen anderen Untergründen ne Katastrophe.. .

Vom Boot auf Butt fuktionieren Buttlöffel sehr gut - natürlich kann man auch hier nur längs fischen.

Das Tiroler Hölzel ist die erste Wahl wenn man quer fischt; Paternostermontage mit 2m Vorfach 1m über dem Hölzel.
Das lässt sich gut über Geröll fischen und auch bei Kraut besser kontrollieren.

Die 4te Möglichkeit ist die Bleikette am Seitenarm: Auf der durchgehenden Hauptschnur (Mono) wird mittels Stopperknoten ein 10-20cm langes Stück Mono angebunden und mit 2-8 SSG beklemmt. Zweifellos die günstigste Methode und man kann die Kette fast so gut kontrollieren wie das Hölzel.

Als wirklich guten Ratschlag, möchte ich jedem der sich daran versuchen möchte, dringend empfehlen mit Pilot und etwas dickerer Schnur zu fischen; etwas mehr Wasserdruck auf der Schnur ist hier hilfreich. Der Pilot hilft nicht nur bei der Bißerkennung, sondern verändert auch stark die Zugrichtung aufs Blei.

Puh ... tapfer ..tapfer wer bis hierher gelesen hat... .
Es gäbe zwar noch viel zum Thema zu sagen, aber jetzt wird gefrühstückt.

Würde mich freuen wenn es wenigstens etwas hilfreich wäre..:vik:
Petri|wavey:

PS: Auf Döbel habe ich beim Spürangeln deutlich weniger Bisse als beim Posenfischen - ich würde mal sagen 2 zu 1 für die Pose - bei der Barbe ist es exakt umgekehrt.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Rhinefisher: sind einige gute Tipps bei, danke! Aufgrund des derzeitgen Hochwassers möchte ich direkt vor den Füßen angeln, die Theorie lautet: da dort die Strömung vom Ufer abgebremst wird ist es ein lohnenswerter Stellplatz für die Fische die ja mit Energie haushalten müssen. So komme ich nicht mal in die Nähe der toten krautfahnen.
Hölzl wird eingepackt, ebenso ne kleine Opa-Style-Korkpose als improvisierter Pilot. Als Rolle nehme ich dann eine mit 0,25er bespulte 3000er mit, das dürfte grob genug sein.
Über Döbelbisse an der Pose konnte ich mich bis dato nicht beschweren, allerdings durch die aktuellen Witterungsbedingungen denke ich dass ein stationär angebotener Köder erfolgversprechender ist (ausserdem hat das der Kalweit in einem Artikel gesagt  ) - und mehr als schneidern geht nicht also kann ich auch experimentieren.

-- 

So weit zum fachlichen 
Ich selber habe sehr früh angefangen zu lesen - Mamas 60er Jahre Winnetou Ausgaben wurden verschlungen und landete recht früh bei Fantasy, wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass fast alles Schrott ist. Rad der Zeit, Herr der Ringe und auch und vor allem die Scheibenweltromane von Pratchett bilden da neben wenigen anderen die Ausnahmen. Im Laufe der Zeit kam viel komisches Zeug von Science Fiction ("Die Stigmata des Palmer Eldritch", anyone?), Horror (=Lovecraft), Geschichte (Familiengeschichtlich insbesondere die der Sowjetunion zwischen Stalin und Chruchtschow) und, natürlich, merkwürdigem Kram (Der dunkle Turm von King - ich mag seine Bücher nicht aber den Turm habe ich verschlungen)... Grundsätzlich, und das gilt für Filme wie für Bücher: je "dunkler" desto besser.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber was viel Wichtigeres an die *Kapselrollenbesitzer*: Warum hat meine Abu 501 meine Schnur gefressen? Irgendwann blockierte die Rolle, und bei Demontage sah ich, dass sich die Schnur unterhalb der Glocke und über der Spule um die Achse gelegt hatte. Schnur war 0,12, und auch genau bis zur Markierung auf der Spule aufgefüllt. Das schon vor Wochen, und dementsprechend ohne Kräuseln und Drall- trotzdem kam es zum GAU. Habt ihr Ideen, bzw. ist das Phänomen bekannt?
> hg
> Minimax



Hatte mit einer früheren Kapselrolle ebenfalls derartige oder ähnliche Probleme, war eine Rolle eines Angelkollegen. Kann daher nicht sagen um welche Rolle es sich handelte.

 Mit den von mir vor einigen Seiten gezeigten Contact 400 Kapselrollen hatte ich noch nie Probleme, laufen wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Rhinefischer: danke für Deine Gedanken zum Thema Spürangeln! 

@ Minimax: Graham Greene hab ich vergessen, peinlich. 
Und zum ABU-GAU kann ich leider nichts beitragen - meine 706 funktioniert problemlos. Hat Deine Spule eine umlaufende Einkerbung für Chenille (Pfeifenreiniger-ähnlicher „Bürstendraht) und falls ja, ist dieses am Platz? 

@ Kochtopf: Unter den Füßen zu angeln halte ich prinzipiell für eine gute Idee. Schon als Knirps mit 1,65m-Vollglasrute mit kaputter Rolle daran konnte ich im Uferbereich einige Erfolge verbuchen, seitdem ist das Nahbereich-Angeln so etwas wie ein Steckenpferd.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Apropos Kapselrolle: kann mir einer der hier vertretenen Spezialisten eine Kaufberatung angedeihen lassen? Wenn dabei noch geklärt wird welche moderne Kapselrolle ihr Geld wert ist und welche Preise für alte Abus realistisch sind. Ist eine ganze Menge aber euch vertraue ich was das angeht nunmal


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Kapselrolle: kann mir einer der hier vertretenen Spezialisten eine Kaufberatung angedeihen lassen? Wenn dabei noch geklärt wird welche moderne Kapselrolle ihr Geld wert ist und welche Preise für alte Abus realistisch sind. Ist eine ganze Menge aber euch vertraue ich was das angeht nunmal



Ganz platt gesagt: ich hab eine paar Jahre alte Abu 706 und bin relativ zufrieden. Das Ding kam in einem Polster-Etui mit insgesamt 3 flachen und einer tiefen Spule sowie den vorhin erwähnten „Chenille”-Dingern als mitgelieferten Ersatzteilen.
Die Mechanik funktioniert bislang absolut reibungslos, das Getriebe fühlt sich allerdings sehr „leierig” an - absolut kein Vergleich zu einer halbwegs ordentlichen normalen Rolle. Die Bremse ist auch eher mittelmäßig. Trotzdem angele ich von Zeit zu Zeit gerne damit, weil ich die prinzipielle Handhabung sehr mag. Ein-Finger-Bedienung beim Werfen - toll.
Die älteren ABUs und deren aktuell auch neu verfügbare Verwandtschaft* hab ich nie probiert.

Die DAMs haben den Ruf, mechanisch den ABUs weit überlegen zu sein: Getriebe und Bremse deutlich besser. Die letzten DAMs gab es als normale und als Match-Version, wenn ich nicht irre.

 u-see fischer hat ja einen ganz klaren Favoriten; die Vorzüge der aparten „Französinnen” hat er ja vor einigen Seiten dargelegt.




Nachtrag: die aktuelle 506 Mk II kommt ebenfalls wie meine 706 im Etui mit insgesamt 4 Spulen und so. Angeblich haben die gegenüber „meiner” 706 etliche Verbesserungen hineingetüftelt, also besseres Getriebe und bessere Bremse. Die Übersetzung ist 1:3,9 oder so - also für „ganz-weit-draußen-Angler” wohl nicht die beste Wahl.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Danke für den Tipp, sieht toll aus, aber für den Preis muß ich die erstmal begrabbeln.
> Eigentlich bin ich eher der 100€ Typ....
> Petri



Schau mal in englischen Shops, da sind die Preise schon ganz anders als hier aber immer noch einiges über 100€.

Meine übrigens die Ultralight Version, hat meiner Meinung nach eine klassische Waggler-Aktion. 
Wirklich schöne Rute, Aktion liegt mir mehr als die der Accolite, meine 13ft MatchPro Ultra wiegt knapp 160g und Balancepunkt ist nicht ganz 30cm vor dem Rollenhalter ohne Rolle.
Zum trotten mit Stick bevorzuge ich schnellere Ruten. Ich benutze immer noch meine Shimano Twinpower Fast Action 14ft aus den 90ern mit Spliced Tip (0,06er Vorfächer ohne Probleme fischbar trotz schneller Aktion) und habe bisher noch keine bessere Aktion gefunden die Preislich noch irgendwie akzeptabel ist. 

Würde ja gerne mal so ne Cadence Rute testen, konnte bisher aber noch wiederstehen!

Oder aber das Non-Plus-Ultra:
Normark 2000 Microlight 12" / Shimano Diaflash das original aus den 90ern
aber 400-500€ für eine gebrauchte Rute kann ich irgendwie nicht rechtfertigen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Kapselrolle: kann mir einer der hier vertretenen Spezialisten eine Kaufberatung angedeihen lassen? Wenn dabei noch geklärt wird welche moderne Kapselrolle ihr Geld wert ist.


Ich kann Dir nur versuchen ein Stückchen in der einneren Abklärung weiterzuhelfen: 
Alle Versuche und verschiedenliches Ausprobieren und Zerlegen von Kapselrollen haben bei mir immer ein Ergebnis gehabt: 
Der handbedienbaren Überwurfspulenrolle seit der Ambidex 2410 in vielen Belangen stark unterlegen, vor allem Bremse und Verarbeitung von ganz dünner Schnur (oder auch ganz derbe). 
Aber natürlich einfach und einfacher für jemanden, der das mag, auch weht die Schnur selten so blöde wie bei einem freien Rotor.

Ich habe mir die Kapselspinner auch gerne angeschaut und den Spulen+Wickelbereich exploriert, das ist interessant und viele nette Ideen gibt es (z.B. einziehbare Walzen). Aber eben auch problematisch, was Drecksammeln und Vertüdeln betrifft, und Schnurlaufröllchen und Schnurschonung (was zu meinen Fetischen gehört ) sind da fast schon Fehlanzeige.
Vom Auswechseln, regelmäßig abnehmen , reinigen und neu schmieren mal gar nicht zu reden.  

M.M.n. sollte man bei den Kapselrollen ganz exakt im angegebenen Schnurbereich bleiben, wenn die mit 0.20 bis 0.25 funzt, wird das mit dünner und dicker hochwahrscheinlich nicht mehr so sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die Tipps!

Zum heutigen Döbelärgern kann ich nur mitteilen, dass die Döbel was falsch verstanden haben und mich geärgert haben. Knapp 6 swims beackert, Maden, minitulip und lb als loose feed aber nix, kein Zupfer, nada, niente.
Dafür kann es nur drei Gründe geben:

A) Minimax wiedererlangung seines Mojos schadet mir
B) ich kann ohne Pin keine Fische mehr fangen
C) von Fantastic Fishing empfohlene Ruten unterliegen einem Fluch

Das Tulip roch nach meiner spezialbehandlung sehr kirschig und hielt perfekt am Haken - und trieb vor allem nicht auf. Ich werde in der Richtung weiter forschen, Haken binden klappt dank euren Tipps besser und es war schön am Wasser zu sein - auch wenn ich zum ersten Mal 2018 geschneidert habe


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Macht nix, 
Die Jungens sind halt etwas kapriziös.. Und wer sich bei dem Ekelwind und den entsprechenden Fangaussichten sich raustraut, verdient auch ohne Fisch Lob und Zuspruch! (Abgesehen davon sollte man solchen Personen niemals widersprechen, sondern versuchen zu beschichtigen und möglichst schnell Hilfe holen)




Kochtopf schrieb:


> B) ich kann ohne Pin keine Fische mehr fangen


Oh, vergas ich damals zu erwähnen. Das ist völlig normal

@all, Danke für die Kapselrollendiskussion, viele wichtige Hinweise erhalten. Ich selbst kann wenig beitragen. Ich bin von den Eigenschaften meiner alten 506 wenig begeistert, sie passt aber sehr schön an kleine geheimnisvolle Wagglerrute und fühlt sich dort auch sehr gut an.
Die modernen Neuauflagen werden in englischen Foren heftig diskutiert, offensichtlich polarisieren sie sehr stark?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Macht nix,
> Die Jungens sind halt etwas kapriziös.. Und wer sich bei dem Ekelwind und den entsprechenden Fangaussichten sich raustraut, verdient auch ohne Fisch Lob und Zuspruch! (Abgesehen davon sollte man solchen Personen niemals widersprechen, sondern versuchen zu beschichtigen und möglichst schnell Hilfe holen)


Zwischendurch spürte ich durchaus Zweifel. Apropos spüren - nach zwei Swims verzichtete ich aufs Spürangeln - alleine weil es dafür wichtig ist, in den Händen was spüren. Unangenehm.



> [Kochtopf äußert den Verdacht, ohne Pin keine Fische mehr fangen zu können]
> Oh, vergas ich damals zu erwähnen. Das ist völlig normal


Wieso spukt mir der Begriff "Teufelspakt" in meinem Kopf rum...?|evil:


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Hat einer der Herren vielleicht den MAP Meatcutter in Gebrauch?
Durch das mitlesen im Ükel bin gerade ganz wild auf Döbel, habe aber wenig Lust auf endloses rumgeschneide am Frühstücksfleisch (nein, kein Tulip - da gibt es Besseres..  PS, das sollte nicht besser sonder billiger heißen..) und spiele deshalb mit dem Gedanken mir ein solches Gerät zu kaufen.
Aber 50 Euronen.... .

@Jack2jack: So eine oder zwei Diaflash hatte mitte der 80ger als "Zanderrute", die waren butterweich und wahnsinnig leicht, aber für Zander viel zu schwach.
Jedoch ne klasse Döbelrute.

Wie behandelt ihr euer "Tulip" eigentlich? Einlegen, einfrieren, anbraten, färben oder panieren?

Petri#h

PS: Vor Centerpins habe ich mittlerweile regelrecht Angst; im falschen Augenblick sind die viel zu schnell für nen alten Mann.. .
Zur Kapselrolle: Die DAM Quick CFA/CFS soll für Freunde der Kapselrolle wirklich toll sein.
Da muß ich mich aber aufs "Hören und sagen" berufen, da ich die Dinger noch nie mochte.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aus reiner Bequemlichkeit nehme ich der FF meistens pur und direkt aus der Dose. Vorteil... man kann immer mitessen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hat einer der Herren vielleicht den MAP Meatcutter in Gebrauch?
> Durch das mitlesen im Ükel bin gerade ganz wild auf Döbel, habe aber wenig Lust auf endloses rumgeschneide am Frühstücksfleisch (nein, kein Tulip - da gibt es Besseres..) und spiele deshalb mit dem Gedanken mir ein solches Gerät zu kaufen.
> Aber 50 Euronen.... .
> 
> @Jack2jack: So eine oder zwei Diaflash hatte mitte der 80ger als "Zanderrute", die waren butterweich und wahnsinnig leicht, aber für Zander viel zu schwach.
> Jedoch ne klasse Döbelrute.
> 
> Wie behandelt ihr euer "Tulip" eigentlich? Einlegen, einfrieren, anbraten, färben oder panieren?
> 
> Petri#h



Hi,
mit dem Meatcutteer hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt, aber der aufgerufene Preis hat mich bisher abgehalten.

Ich gönne den Würfeln meist ein oder zwei Gefriergänge um es zu festigen, manchmal trockne ich es auch aufm Backblech im Ofen bei 40-60grad etwas an. Bevors losgeht bepuder ichs mit Maismehl (zum Trennen der Würfel)
Gelegentlich hab ichs mit Futterfarbe gefärbt, aber die Sauerei ist mir zu groß.
 Oh, und niemals brate ichs an, da es dadurch ja auftreibt- wobei es da sicher auch Anwendungsmöglichkeiten gäbe. Ist auch ne ziemliche Schmiererei.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Vor Centerpins habe ich mittlerweile regelrecht Angst; im falschen Augenblick sind die viel zu schnell für nen alten Mann.. .


Also Rolle mit ZWEI fein einstellbaren Bremsen ist schon von Vorteil :m :q 

Also einmal echte Schnurbremse und einmal zusätzliche Laufhemmung, dafür Knarre an und ausschaltbar. Aber man kann nicht immer alles haben ...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab mir vor wenigen Tagen den Cutter angeguckt und aufgrund des Preises (und der Würfelgröße... max. 8mm - was will er fangen? Lütte Plötzen?) Abstand genommen... wenn man "würfelschneider Küche" googlet findet man bei Amazon diverse günstigere Alternativen  (10 in 1 Slicer...) die in der Küche auch noch sinn machen.
"Tulip" hat sich für mich als Kurzform eingebürgert-  ich nehme was mein Supermarkt hat  welches Fabrikate sind denn deiner Meinung nach besser?

Ich habe mein Tulip schon gebraten, im Ofen gedarrt und eingefroren und finde letzteres am besten. In Würfelform in nen gefrierbeutel mit evtl. Verfeinerungen (ich experimentiere mit Wackelpuddingpulver) geben - ab in den Froster und nach einem Tag den Beutel Wechseln  (die entweichende Flüssigkeit des Tulip beschlägt auf der innenhaut des Gefrierbeutels und gefriert dort - danke an Agent Minimax) - macht wundervoll zäh und die Gelatine im Wackelpudding tut ihr übriges


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Schade, aber es freut mich zu lesen, daß es schön war, am Wasser zu sein. In Sachen Köder denke ich, daß wenn die Fische nicht fressen wollen, sie eben auch nichts anrühren, während sie bei gegenteiliger Stimmung wirklich alles fressen oder wenigstens „aufnehmen”, was ihnen verdaulich erscheint. Die Phasen, wo sie wählerisch sein können und beispielsweise ein Made verschmähen, aber 2 Pinkies nehmen, sind eher selten (denke und hoffe ich).


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Meatcutter (es gibt noch ein anderes Modell, was wohl von Hand in GB gefertigt wird und einen noch besseren Ruf bei den Spezis hat) ist mir einfach zu teuer und zu klobig für gelegentliche Anwendung. 
Hab mir zwei Gitterroste besorgt, direkt in Tulip-Größe, damit kann ich das Zeugs auch recht schnell in passende Größe zerteilen. Die Scheiben (erster Arbeitsgang) kann ich in der Küche mit einem Käseschneider (Marmorplatte, Drahtseil am Bogen) aus dem vollen Block Tulip schneiden.

Andals Variante hab ich auch schon praktiziert. Funktioniert und ist an kalten Tagen gut für die Moral des Anglers.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



			
				geomas;4807995In Sachen Köder denke ich schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen denke ich auch so, nicht zuletzt wegen den vielen Köderexperimenten über die hier berichtet wurden. Diese Betrachtungsweise spendet Trost an schweren Tagen und stärkt auch immens das Vertrauen in den Köder der Wahl.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Aus reiner Bequemlichkeit nehme ich der FF meistens pur und direkt aus der Dose. Vorteil... *man kann immer mitessen*.



Kalweit hat irgendwann sinngemäß gesagt, deswegen gebe es keine dünnen Döbel bzw. Friedfischangler: Tulip, Brot, Käse, Mais, Fleischwurst..

 Ich persönlich verschmähe Frühstücksfleisch, ich kriegs nicht runter.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kapselrolle: ich kann die von Dir, Nordlichtangler, vorgetragenen Argumente absolut nachvollziehen.

In meinen Augen ist die reine Bedienung/Handhabung der Kapselrollen (hab wie gesagt nur die 706) beim Auswerfen/Abbremsen zum Strecken der Schnur ein Genuß. Für meine Hände/Finger paßt das Ding wie angegossen - da kommt keine konventionelle Rolle heran. 
Das seltsame Getriebe, die Bremse - die nerven oder irritieren zumindest. Bislang hab ich weder einen Tüddel produziert noch einen Fisch wegen der Bremse verloren, also nehme ich die mechanischen Schwachpunkte der Abu in Kauf.
Ist sicher auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Kochtopf: Schade, aber es freut mich zu lesen, daß es schön war, am Wasser zu sein. In Sachen Köder denke ich, daß wenn die Fische nicht fressen wollen, sie eben auch nichts anrühren, während sie bei gegenteiliger Stimmung wirklich alles fressen oder wenigstens „aufnehmen”, was ihnen verdaulich erscheint. Die Phasen, wo sie wählerisch sein können und beispielsweise ein Made verschmähen, aber 2 Pinkies nehmen, sind eher selten (denke und hoffe ich).


Bei schwierigen Bedingungen  (und das wir heute welche hatten ist denke ich unstrittig) kann sowas schon den Unterschied machen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Angeltag, da ging weder mit Made noch mit Wurm was - aber wurm mit Made wurde genommen - verstehe einer die viechers... aber sicher ist: nur der nasse Köder fängt :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die DAM Quick CTE 135 verdaut auch wirklich jede Schnur problemlos. Die perfekte Rolle fürs Stopselfischen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kommt zwar wohl nicht jeder mit klar :m
https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32978

aber erinnert mich gerade noch an einen wichtigen technischen Unterschied:
Es gibt die Schnuraustritte in 2 Formen: Als zentrales und sogar oft recht enges Loch, und als Ring was mehr der konventionellen Stationärrolle entspricht.
Die Quick CTE 135 hat den Schnuraustritt als Ring, und die Bauart wo man mittig dazwischen auf die Scheibe drückt und durch versenken des inneren Schnurführers die Schnur freigibt. Die Schnur muss nicht so stark umgelenkt werden wie bei dem Zentralloch.

Abschliessende Wertungen kann ich dazu aber nicht machen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei den Kapseln muss man vor allem zwei Typen unterscheiden. Die,  die wie eine Stationärrolle arbeiten - die haben meistens den "Ring".

Und die, die man an statt einer Multi und natürlich vorzugsweise als Spinnrolle fischt. Die kommen vor allem  mit dem "Loch" daher.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist einfach unfassbar. Ich konnte ohne Schaden im tiefsten kalten Winter angeln. Stecke mich aber wahrscheinlich letzte Woche im bei einer Bazillenschleuder im Supermarkt an, obwohl ich schon in weiser Voraussicht einen großen Bogen um jene kränkelnde Dame machte.

Jetzt gibt es rohen Knoblauch/Zwiebeln gefolgt von Literweise Tee und Vitamschüben in Form von Obsttellern. 8x Pinkeln am Tag ist zwar gnadenlos nervig, aber Medikamenten traue ich nicht.

Und Petri zum Angeltag Kochpott. Der Fluch ist nicht Rute, sondern nach wie vor meiner Meinung nach der Umstand, das die Pose situativ doch besser ist. Aber bei der Kälte ist auch nicht viel zu machen, auch Döbel stellen das Fressen irgendwann ein.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Fluch liegt im absoluten Wollen. Mit etwas mehr Leichtigkeit im Denken und Handeln klappt es besser.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab mir vor wenigen Tagen den Cutter angeguckt und aufgrund des Preises (und der Würfelgröße... max. 8mm - was will er fangen? Lütte Plötzen?) Abstand genommen... wenn man "würfelschneider Küche" googlet findet man bei Amazon diverse günstigere Alternativen  (10 in 1 Slicer...) die in der Küche auch noch sinn machen.
> "Tulip" hat sich für mich als Kurzform eingebürgert-  ich nehme was mein Supermarkt hat  welches Fabrikate sind denn deiner Meinung nach besser?
> 
> Ich habe mein Tulip schon gebraten, im Ofen gedarrt und eingefroren und finde letzteres am besten. In Würfelform in nen gefrierbeutel mit evtl. Verfeinerungen (ich experimentiere mit Wackelpuddingpulver) geben - ab in den Froster und nach einem Tag den Beutel Wechseln  (die entweichende Flüssigkeit des Tulip beschlägt auf der innenhaut des Gefrierbeutels und gefriert dort - danke an Agent Minimax) - macht wundervoll zäh und die Gelatine im Wackelpudding tut ihr übriges



Sorry - das sollte nicht besser, sondern billiger heißen.
Tulip ist schon das beste mir bekannte Früstücksfleisch, aber zum anfüttern viel zu teuer. Der Gedanke wäre mit 6mm Würfeln billig Meat anfüttern und dann mit dicken Tulipwürfeln angeln.
Je höher der Fleischanteil im Meat, desto fängiger.
Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Denke nicht dass ich zu verbissen war, als junger Familienvater muss ich aber angelfenster nehmen wie sie kommen.  ich bevorzuge beim mobilen Friedfischen eindeutig die Pose, nur bei den Bedingungen, eiskaltes Hochwasser mit schneidendem Ostwind, setze ich eben auf Grund. Zumal Posenführung bei dem Wind schon speziell gewesen wäre... 

@rhinefisher: ich füttere eigentlich äußerst sparsam an, habe gestern noch Tulip heim gebracht und wieder gefrostet. Wenn ich stationär angesessen hätte hätte ich wohl das Tulip durch ne Presse gedrückt und dem GruFu beigemischt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> hihi,wir hier versuchen ja eigentlich die Güster zu meiden und die Brassen zu snatchen...
> -Denn die beiden kommen gerne zusammen vor. Wenn Du also eine Stelle hast, wo auch Güstern vorkommen, solltest Du es dort weiterversuchen. Um die schönen großen Brassen zu vermeiden, könnte es helfen auf Pose umzusteigen, und einen kleineren Köder etwas überm Grund anzubieten. Die Chancen stehen gut, das die Brassen unten Staubsaugen und die treibende Einzelmade (oder max 2) übersehen bzw. missachten, und nur die verzweifelten Hungerleidergüstern sich um deinen unbequem sich bewegenden Köder kümmern.
> Aber ich wette, die Jungs werden noch jede Menge weitere Tips generieren....





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit salzigem und rotem Futter gemacht. Beides Kombiniert lieben Güstern, wenn dann noch rote Maden im Spiel sind räumst du ab.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Elbe Brassenregion und am Hafen konnte ich zwar so schon einige schöne Güstern bis 40cm überlisten, aber Brassen kannst du nicht ausschließen. Kommen die dicken Klodeckel, schieben sie andere Fische vom Futterplatz runter.
> 
> Das wäre aber mein Ansatz. Die Güstern stehen auch dort, wo alle anderen Fische fressen. Keine Ahnung, ob du das Bild sehen kannst, davon waren aber einige bei:




Etwas verspätet, vielen Dank, dass sind brauchbare Tipps.#6
Mit Pose angeln ist an meinen Spots sportlich. Tiefe Außenkuven mit brutaler Strömung direkt vor der Packung.

Ich habe da mal einen Stipper beobachtet, Hut ab, dass war harte Arbeit, die der da an seiner langen Kopfrute geleistet hat. Nix mit gemütlich 'nen Thron in die Brühe stellen und da drauf dann bräsig vor sich hinstippen:q, der hat den Kran im 20sek-Takt quasi umgelegt und dabei auch fast nur Döbel und große Plötzen bekommen. Wallerblinkern ist Halma gegen den Sport, den der da veranstaltet hat|bigeyes

Ich werde zum Anfang mal eine Feederrute testweise mit salzigem, roten Futter im Korb ausbringen und zwei-drei Maden am langen Vorfach auftreiben lassen. Gibt doch auch diese Schaumstoffmaden oder was das da ist, gelle?
Mal sehen, ob ich damit signifikant über Grund komme und Brassen vermeiden kann.|wavey:


----------



## Nacktangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Je höher der Fleischanteil im Meat,



Also manchmal treibts schon arge Blüten hier 

Ansonsten lese ich hier aber gerne mit, echt viele Informationen, die der Laie hier so aufschnappen kann!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

"Hoher fleischanteil im (Frühstücks-)fleisch" wäre kaum besser gewesen ^^


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das sind natürlich so sprachliche Feinheiten...

 Aber die Ursprungsaussage:


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Je höher der Fleischanteil im Meat, desto fängiger.
> Petri


interessiert mich schon. Ich weiß, das es Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Marken geben soll, die verschiedene Eigenschaften des Köders beeinflusssen sollen -in meiner Gegend ist nur Fa. Tulip erhältlich- aber eine so deutliche Aussage in Richtung Fängigkeit macht mich natürlich neugierig. Wie manifestiert sich das, und gibts da konkrete Empfehlungen?


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Also manchmal treibts schon arge Blüten hier
> 
> Ansonsten lese ich hier aber gerne mit, echt viele Informationen, die der Laie hier so aufschnappen kann!




Jaaa - das ist mir auch gerade aufgestoßen...:q:q:q


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das sind natürlich so sprachliche Feinheiten...
> 
> Aber die Ursprungsaussage:
> 
> interessiert mich schon. Ich weiß, das es Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Marken geben soll, die verschiedene Eigenschaften des Köders beeinflusssen sollen -in meiner Gegend ist nur Fa. Tulip erhältlich- aber eine so deutliche Aussage in Richtung Fängigkeit macht mich natürlich neugierig. Wie manifestiert sich das, und gibts da konkrete Empfehlungen?



Hören und Sagen!
Soviel Tulip verangel ich jetzt auch nicht, als dass ich da Statistiken hätte, aber ich habe vor einiger Zeit in GB mit einem Händler gesprochen.
Der verkaufte 6 Sorten Luncheon Meat und vertrat die Ansicht, je höher der Fleischanteil, desto fängeger.
Der hat genug Daten um eine solche Aussage glaubhaft zu vertreten.
Genau das Gleiche in einem Laden an der Loire: der verkauft im Sommer gut 100 Dosen am Tag und sagt auch das ein höherer Fleischanteil im Fleisch q) duraus was bringt.

Manchmal muß ich mich halt, mangels eigener Daten, auf solche Aussagen verlassen.
Petri|wavey:

Ach ja - der Fleischanteil liegt so zwischen 50 und 85%.Da ist Tulip ganz weit vorne.. .


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir haben Rewe und Aldi und die haben Tulip. Und etwas abseits gibts noch den Thomas Phillipps, bei dem ist das Tulip am billigsten. Wozu also die Sache weiter verkopfen!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist doch auch sehr einfach nachzuvollziehen:
Die Bindemasse Milch Getreide Gallerte ist für den fleischhungrigen Döbel genausowenig interessant wie für den menschlichen Feinschmecker. 
Der Billigproduzent jedoch wird mit den Mengenanteilen immer gerne jonglieren, um seinen Profit zu verbessern.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier gibt es durchaus märkte mit Alternativmarken (v.A. Edeka), iirc hat Lidl eine Eigenmarke die von Tulip produziert wird aber bei bisher genau einem Biss auf Frühstücksfleisch  (ich glaube es war eine Alternativmarke) tu ich mich schwer, Tendenzen zu erkennen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ... für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob es unter den Fischen oder den Zweibeinern mehr Feinschmecker gibt.

Mir reicht heiß und fettig und der Teller muß voll sein ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ... für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob es unter den Fischen oder den Zweibeinern mehr Feinschmecker gibt.
> 
> Mir reicht heiß und fettig und der Teller muß voll sein ;-)



Wir beide sind Döbel


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir beide sind Döbel



Ich wurde häufiger „Dödel” genannt als „Döbel”. Also danke.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So lange es nicht aufschwimmt ist es gut!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wir haben Rewe und Aldi und die haben Tulip. Und etwas abseits gibts noch den Thomas Phillipps, bei dem ist das Tulip am billigsten. Wozu also die Sache weiter verkopfen!?



Wei ich ein Sparschwein bin?!?
Hast ja Recht....|wavey:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...hvtargid=kwd-101852369&ref=pd_sl_70ushc9qjx_b


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wei ich ein Sparschwein bin?!?
> Hast ja Recht....|wavey:



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, fütterst Du gelegentlich sehr reichlich an. Da ist eine günstigere Alternative zu Tulip natürlich sinnvoll.
„Warmmachwurst” ist ja deutlich billiger als Tulip - wär die was als Futter?

Hab von britischen Spezis gelesen, die mit Hackfleisch füttern und mit Steakstreifen angeln.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...
> Hab von britischen Spezis gelesen, die mit Hackfleisch füttern und mit Steakstreifen angeln.



Hier gibts ein Video in dem das praktiziert wird: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQU5eEdGDhU


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich mir den anschaue habe ich so meinen Verdacht weshalb er mit Steak angelt [emoji23]


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe ich etwas überlesen oder kam geomas neue Rute noch nicht an?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas überlesen oder kam geomas neue Rute noch nicht an?



Wenn er seine Rute aus Österreich vor mir bekommt flippe ich aus


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die sind da fix. 2 Tage nach Bestellung kam meine schon an  geomas Rute dürfte dann normal schon da sein ^^ werden halt zuerst die wichtigen beliefert, danach kommt deine Lieferung #y


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Entspannt Euch bitte, Leute.   ommmmh, ommmh

Das Paket aus Österreich ist unterwegs, aber noch in weiter Ferne. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt, hoffe aber, daß unser Freund Kochtopf seine Drennan eher in den Händen hat als ich meine Maver.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Och Menno  ^^

Gibt es denn einen Lieferstatus bei der Drennan ? Ist ja schon viel Zeit vergangen


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die fehlgesandte Rute kommt vorr. Heute im Laden an und geht spätestens morgen auf die weiterreise, so wurde es mir gestern Abend mitgeteilt. Zum Glück haben wir kein Angelwetter momentan sonst wäre ich abgeschnallt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die fehlgesandte Rute kommt vorr. Heute im Laden an und geht spätestens morgen auf die weiterreise, so wurde es mir gestern Abend mitgeteilt. Zum Glück haben wir kein Angelwetter momentan sonst wäre ich abgeschnallt



Tut mir echt leid, wie das gelaufen ist oder läuft. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja ist leider wirklich schade wies gelaufen ist. Erschwerend kommt dann natürlich hinzu das die Rute nicht vorrätig liegt und somit erst auf die Rücksendung warten muss. Hoffe für dich das sie nächste Woche endlich da ist, das Wetter dürfte dann ebenfalls besser aussehen und du kannst gleich los 

Ich liege mit der schönen guten Männergrippe flach und hoffe das bis Ostern alles im Lot ist. Da soll dann mein Angriff starten


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine "Selbstgedrehte" soll Anfang der kommenden Woche schon fertig werden.  #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Meine "Selbstgedrehte" soll Anfang der kommenden Woche schon fertig werden.  #6



Toll! Das wären ja nicht mal zwei Wochen, wenn ich richtig sehe. Da ich leider noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit Massanfertigungen habe, ist diese Blitzgeschwindigkeit normal, oder eher was unter Freunden?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn der Chuck Norris des Friedfischfangs eine Rute angefertigt haben möchte rollt sich der Blank selbst zurecht!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn *der Chuck Norris des Friedfischfangs* eine Rute angefertigt haben möchte rollt sich der Blank selbst zurecht!



In diesem Sinne war die Rute ohnehin schon lange vor ihrer Entstehung fertig, montiert, beködert und ausgelegt. Andal weiss immer, wann der Biss kommt und geht erst kurz vorher ans Gewässer.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Da ich leider noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit Massanfertigungen habe, ist diese Blitzgeschwindigkeit normal


Zwischen Massenanfertigungen und Maßanfertigungen ist ein großer Unterschied - insbesondere hierbei extremal.
Superkniesfieselige (Schrift-)Sprache halt! :m

Jemand kann bei beherrschten Bauweise+Standardbauteilen u. guter Werkbank im günstigsten Fall eine Rute in etwa 4h rein handwerklich zusammenzimmern. Kann aber auch ein paar Tage dauern, oder beliebig länger - bis auch: wird niemals fertig! :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zwischen Massenanfertigungen und Maßanfertigungen ist ein großer Unterschied - insbesondere hierbei extremal.
> Superkniesfieselige (Schrift-)Sprache halt! :m



 Jaah.. ss und ß ist ein altes Leiden bei mir.. wird auch nicht mehr beßer..|rotwerden
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe mich gestern leider vom einigermaßen schönen Wetter blenden lassen und bin an die Weser marschiert!

Ihr könnt es Euch auf dem Sofa noch bis mindestens zum WE gemütlich machen!!! Nach dem schönen Erfolg von vor einer Woche, hat die Kälte wohl nochmal richtig ins Gewässer geschlagen! 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Es gab in 3 Stunden an 3 unterschiedlichen Stellen nichts, nicht mal einen Biss!!! 

So sind leider die Launen des Frühjahrs. Nach einem Kälteeinbruch fängt man wieder bei null an!!! Ist aber auch lästig das Wetter!!! Ab nächster Woche wird es dann hoffentlich aufwärts gehen!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Es gab in 3 Stunden an 3 unterschiedlichen Stellen nichts, nicht mal einen Biss!!!
> Gruß Mario



Schade Mario,
 aber gut dass Du es versucht hast. Ich nehme an, Du hast wieder mit Pose geangelt?
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Habe mich gestern leider vom einigermaßen schönen Wetter blenden lassen und bin an die Weser marschiert!
> 
> Ihr könnt es Euch auf dem Sofa noch bis mindestens zum WE gemütlich machen!!! Nach dem schönen Erfolg von vor einer Woche, hat die Kälte wohl nochmal richtig ins Gewässer geschlagen!
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Es gab in 3 Stunden an 3 unterschiedlichen Stellen nichts, nicht mal einen Biss!!!
> 
> So sind leider die Launen des Frühjahrs. Nach einem Kälteeinbruch fängt man wieder bei null an!!! Ist aber auch lästig das Wetter!!! Ab nächster Woche wird es dann hoffentlich aufwärts gehen!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Auf dem Sofa hält mich, kurz überlegen: wenig bis nichts ;-)
Schade, Mario, aber Du hast es immerhin versucht.
Evtl. zieh ich heute noch mal kurz los, ansonsten wohl morgen. 
Aber ganz leichtes Gepäck - eine Rute, Kescher, Tasche.
Wenn nix beißt hab ich wenigstens frischere Luft als auf dem Sofa bekommen, hat ja auch was.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Mr. Minimax,

aber es war vorhersehbar! Nur hätte ich ansonsten bis nächste Woche warten müssen, und das wollte ich nicht! Ja, war mit der Pose unterwegs. Was anderes kann ich ja nicht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Was anderes kann ich ja nicht!!!


 
 ..da bist Du nicht der einzige!:m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Toll! Das wären ja nicht mal zwei Wochen, wenn ich richtig sehe. Da ich leider noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit Massanfertigungen habe, ist diese Blitzgeschwindigkeit normal, oder eher was unter Freunden?



Sooo schnell ist es auch wieder nicht. Alleine die Suche nach dem richtigen Blank ließ ein gutes halbes Jahr ins Land gehen... der Rest lag ja dann beim Großdealer quasi auf Halde. 

Und  es ist unter recht guten Freunden...  es hat nie pressiert, tut es auch heute noch nicht, aber jetzt wirds eben fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Toll! Das wären ja nicht mal zwei Wochen, wenn ich richtig sehe. Da ich leider noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit Massanfertigungen habe, ist diese Blitzgeschwindigkeit normal, oder eher was unter Freunden?




Wenn man die Teile zusammen hat, geht der Aufbau bequem in drei, vier Tagen.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@all
Am längsten dauert meistens das unumgängliche Durchtrocken lassen und Aushärten des Bindelacks für die Ringbindungen, weil da sonst leicht Fussel dran kleben bleiben usw. Also 2 Tage nichts tun kommen dann mal eben dazu. Wenn mehrmals in Schichten nachlackiert wird, steigert sich die Zeit  noch.

Man kann sich als Selbermacher die meisten Teile (Griff usw.) auch anpassen oder vorbereiten lassen, ich weiß wenigstens von Christian Weckesser und Karl Bartsch persönlich, dass die so etwas auch machen und anbieten, entweder auf Blank passend oder nach genauen Maßangaben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu Hause muss man einfach den Platz haben, wo man das Zeug auch mal stehen lassen kann... daran fehlt es mir einfach!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau, das kann man unter dem noch größeren Problem der mangelnden Werkstätten einordnen.

Ich halte es für nicht artgerechte Menschenhaltung, wenn nicht jedem ab jugendlichen Bürger der EU wenigstens 2 separierte persönliche Arbeitszimmer von min. 6qm zur Verfügung stehen! Weitere Details u. MIndestausstattung wären noch sicherer. 

Muss unbedingt in die EU, UN Charta usw. ansonsten verharren wir irgendwie immer noch in der Steinzeithöhle!


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Zu Hause muss man einfach den Platz haben, wo man das Zeug auch mal stehen lassen kann... daran fehlt es mir einfach!



Hallo,

zuviel Platz ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Ich habe jede Menge Platz mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich fast nie was wegwerfe#d.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich von meinen Eltern (Jahrgang 1910 und 1911) so erzogen wurde, dass nichts weggeworfen wird, was man vielleicht und irgendwie die nächsten 100 (einhundert) Jahre noch gebrauchen könnte.
Ist auch eine Krux und hat schon zu Problemen mit dem Nachwuchs geführt, der das anders sieht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. :m:m:m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wegen der Platzproblematik wollen wir von 3ZKB in einen Resthof ziehen; das Objekt meiner Begierde hat neben der Scheune diverse Wirtschaftsgebäude und Schuppen (und einen Räucherofen im Keller), sprich ich werde Tacklemäßig mächtig aufrüsten können :m
Sieht btw sehr gut aus dass das alles klappen  :l und um den Bogen zum Friedfischen zu schlagen: ab wie vielen Tauben lohnt sich die Menge  ******* fürs Futter


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Irgendwo hakts immer: zu viel Platz, zu wenig Platz, zu viel Gerät (womit soll ich heute angeln?)...


Mit der Post kamen heute „echte” Kreishaken, zumindest die Größen 12 und 8 sind ohne jede Einschränkung tauglich für Friedfische in üblichem Format und selbst Größe 4 würde ich Brassen in Normalgröße, Rotfedern und Plötz von Ü20cm noch bedenkenlos zutrauen.
Bin schon gespannt - hab mich beim Angeln mit Wurm ja immer vor der Tiefschluckbrigade (Mini-Barsche) gefürchtet und diesen klassischen Köder deshalb etwas vernachlässigt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wegen der Platzproblematik wollen wir von 3ZKB in einen Resthof ziehen; das Objekt meiner Begierde hat neben der Scheune diverse Wirtschaftsgebäude und Schuppen (und einen Räucherofen im Keller), sprich ich werde Tacklemäßig mächtig aufrüsten können :m
> Sieht btw sehr gut aus dass das alles klappen  :l und um den Bogen zum Friedfischen zu schlagen: ab wie vielen Tauben lohnt sich die Menge  ******* fürs Futter



Prima! Ich bin teilweise in alten Gebäuden auf dem Land aufgewachsen, die hatten alle eine Räucherkammer auf dem Boden. Da hat das Auslegen einer Aalschnur im Graben oder Teich nebenan schon mal Sinn gehabt.
Zu den Tauben kann ich leider nix wesentliches beitragen, aber Versuch macht ja bekanntlich klug.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mit der Post kamen heute „echte” Kreishaken....



Da bin ich auf Deine Erfahrung wirklich gespannt! Ich hab letztes Jahr damut beim Quappenfischen experimentiert, weil die auch gerne abschlucken, leider war dasein Schuss in den Ofen...deutlich schlechtere Bissausbeute und die, die hingen hatten auch bis zum Arxxx geschluckt. Will die Circles aber zum Friedfischen trotzdem mal testen....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Welpi schrieb:


> Da bin ich auf Deine Erfahrung wirklich gespannt! Ich hab letztes Jahr damut beim Quappenfischen experimentiert, weil die auch gerne abschlucken, leider war dasein Schuss in den Ofen...deutlich schlechtere Bissausbeute und die, die hingen hatten auch bis zum Arxxx geschluckt. Will die Circles aber zum Friedfischen trotzdem mal testen....



Mach mir jetzt bitte keine Angst ;-)

Hatte neulich erstmalig Feeder-Kreishaken (von der Form her nicht so extrem wie „echte” Circle-Hooks) probiert und war recht angetan von den Dingern.
Ich werd hier von den ersten Versuchen mit den „echten” Kreishaken berichten, wenn sie eine Chance am Wasser bekommen haben.

PS: die Feeder-Kreishaken waren „Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power” (erster Versuch mit Größe 10, leichtes Grundangeln mit der Schwingspitzrute), die „echten” sind Mustad Demon Circle Fine („39951 NP-BN” - als Größen hab ich testweise 12, 8 und 4 geordert)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Also auf Barben klappt das halbwegs mit den Kreishaken. Aber ob besser od. schlechter, kann ich auch nicht sagen, da ich das nicht so oft versucht habe.
Es funktioniert jedenfalls.

Ich hätte da mal ne ganz andere Frage: Wie haltet ihr es eigentlich mit dem Vorfachmaterial? Mono oder Fluo? Und Warum?

Und noch eine Frage: Im zuge der durch beständiges lesen des Ükels kurz bevorstehenden reinkarnation des mir innewohnenden Friedfischanglers, versuche ich mich wieder etwas in die Materie hineinzufinden.
Dazu habe ich einige Vids aus UK geschaut, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass der klassische Loafer kaum zu sehen ist. Die Britts scheinen viel mehr so eine Art "Drift Waggler" zu verwenden; so fingerdick und 5 Zoll lang.. .

Hat das mal jemand gemacht??

Petri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Also auf Barben klappt das halbwegs mit den Kreishaken. Aber ob besser od. schlechter, kann ich auch nicht sagen, da ich das nicht so oft versucht habe.
> Es funktioniert jedenfalls.
> 
> Ich hätte da mal ne ganz andere Frage: Wie haltet ihr es eigentlich mit dem Vorfachmaterial? Mono oder Fluo? Und Warum?
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: Im zuge der durch beständiges lesen des Ükels kurz bevorstehenden reinkarnation des mir innewohnenden Friedfischanglers, versuche ich mich wieder etwas in die Materie hineinzufinden.
> Dazu habe ich einige Vids aus UK geschaut, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass der klassische Loafer kaum zu sehen ist. Die Britts scheinen viel mehr so eine Art "Drift Waggler" zu verwenden; so fingerdick und 5 Zoll lang.. .
> 
> Hat das mal jemand gemacht??
> 
> Petri



Wie sind die Posen auf der Schnur befestigt? Im Waggler-Stil oder oben und unten mit Posengummis? Deiner Beschreibung nach könnten es „Dubble Rubber Balsa”-Modelle oder ähnliche sein, also von der Form her an einen Waggler angelehnt, aber anders befestigt.
Minimax kann sicher fundierter antworten.


Über FC als Vorfachmaterial hab ich (laut) nachgedacht, es aber noch nicht richtig probiert. Ich werd vermutlich vorerst bei konventioneller Mono bleiben.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Die sind auch wie ein Waggler befestigt, aber etwas dicker und kürzer.. .


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die sind auch wie ein Waggler befestigt, aber etwas dicker und kürzer.. .



Hmm, ich kenne Loafer-ähnliche Modelle mit Öse unten (Middy Chubber/Bread Float), hab diese aber noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt oder gesehen.
Bis zu einer gewissen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit sind Waggler ja auch im Fließwasser zu gebrauchen.
Hast Du einen Link zu den britischen Spezis?

Ansonsten: Wie gesagt, Minimax hat sich sehr in die Materie des Flußangelns mit Pose vertieft und kann/wird bestimmt sachdienliche Hinweise geben.


PS: Dave Harrell gilt in GB als einer der versiertesten Flußangler, er ist ja auch mit eigenem Gerät präsent. Hier http://www.daveharrellangling.com/running-line-floats/ findet man kurze und vergleichsweise dicke Waggler für die Nutzung in Flüssen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In John wilsons coarse angling manual (kauftipp!) Wird auch mit wagglern getrottet iirx... Ich such das nachher raus und Berichte falls unsere Coarse Angling Encyclopädien Minimax und der WAM nicht dazwischen Grätschen


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Diese Dinger haber keinen Bauch - ich schaue heute Abend mal, ob ich das Vid wiederfinde. Das Dumme ist, weil ich Musik über YT höre, habe ich den Verlauf pausiert und dann vergessen in wieder einzuschalten... .
Wie gesagt: ca 12-15cm lang, 7-8mm dick und ohne Bauch - das kenne ich so in der Art garnicht.. .
Petri


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
ich musste erst noch den brütenden Fischadler beobachten (Nervenaufreibendes Spektakel!)
und bitte vergesst nicht das meine kargen Lernerfolge hinsichtlich der Posologie viel eher angelesen als angeangelt sind..
Kochtopfs Hinweis auf WIlson ist richtig, er empfiehlt Wagglerangeln im (kleinen) Fluss immer dann, wenn die Möglichkeit zum Verzögern nicht gegeben ist, bzw. ein Top und Bottom Floß ohnehin sofort aus der Drift gezogen würde:
Z.B. wenn man am anderen Ufer fischen möchte (Du meine Güte...). Dann verwendet er einen einfachen Pfauenkiel Waggler in der benötigten Tragkraft entsprechenden Länge -durchaus in robusten Größen. Ohne Body, ohne Dünnere Antenne: vmtl. wegen der besseren Sichtbarkeit des dicken Kiels auf Distanz und bei unruhigem Wasser. Dann wird natürlich ohne Verzögerung gefischt, sonst würde der Waggler gleich untergezogen werden. Die Strömung spricht auch dagegen, bauchige Waggler zu verwenden (Im ggs. zu Stipposen fehlt ja der Kiel und der zweite Fixpunkt). Verschiedene andere Autoren (Duffield, Dyson) zeigen das Gleiche explizit oder implizit: Die entsprechenden Montagen für Stillwasser zeigen immer Waggler mit schmalem Insert, die schwereren für Strömung Straight Peacocks.
Heutzutage sieht mans ja gut an den Crystal Waggler Sätzen, die es eben auch in der Variante mit dünner Spitze und mit
auffällig dicker Spitze gibt.

Vielleicht ist die Fragliche Pose ja auch aus dem Pellet Waggler Bereich wie Geo vermutet hat. Die würden sich ja mit ihrer dicken Spitze (manchmal sogar verdickten, find ich in kleinen Größen bei schlechtem Licht sehr praktisch) und 
-in entsprechender Größe- propperen Tragkräften anbieten.

Es scheint also eine Behelfsmethode zu sein, die durch den Siegeszug und der Verfeinerung des leichten Grundangels vmtl.etwas aus der Mode gekommen ist.
Ich bin sehr auf das Video gespannt, dann werden wir Klarheit gewinnen. Neben der Pose selbst dürfte besonders der Gewässertyp und die Stärke der Strömung aufschlussreich sein.
Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin total überfragt,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Diese Dinger haber keinen Bauch - ich schaue heute Abend mal, ob ich das Vid wiederfinde. Das Dumme ist, weil ich Musik über YT höre, habe ich den Verlauf pausiert und dann vergessen in wieder einzuschalten... .
> Wie gesagt: ca 12-15cm lang, 7-8mm dick und ohne Bauch - das kenne ich so in der Art garnicht.. .
> Petri



Hört sich an wie eine Beschreibung von Dave Harrells Speci-Waggler. Hier stellt der Meister seine Fließwasser-Waggler vor: https://youtu.be/hEZTCu37CBQ .


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Minimax - jetzt hab ichs geschnallt!
Geo: das ist zwar nicht das Vid, aber sehr ähnlich.

Ich habe das mit der Strömung und dem anderen Ufer einfach nicht gerafft... Danke!#h#h


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau, Speci-Waggler schimpfen die sich bei manchen Herstellern. Mit Pelletwagglern gehts auch. 
Waggler werden im Fluss wie schon geschrieben verwendet wenn ausserhalb der Stickdistanz gefischt werden soll, durchaus auch bei schnellerer Strömung, teilweise auch auf Barben. Einen Stick kann ich nur 2 bis max 3 Ruenlängen raus noch einigermaßen kontrollieren.

Die dicken dann eher für stärkere Strömung, in sehr langsamen Gewässern fische ich auch gerne Inserts.

James Robbins zeigt das auch in einigen Videos ganz schön, ich weiss nicht mehr ob die unter “Cadence“ oder noch “Shakespear“ liefen, ist aber vom Inhalt eh das gleiche.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Foxtrot - Uniform - Charlie - Kilo

Gestern und heute das gleiche böse Spiel: mußte nachmittags noch auf ne Mail warten, die kam und kam und kam nicht, als sie dann da war und ich reagiert hatte, war es kurz vor der Dämmerung. 
Morgen wirds auch nichts mit einem kurzen Angeltrip; setze meine Hoffnungen in den (optisch) längeren Sonntag-Spätnachmittag.

Allen, die am Wochenende ungebremst der Fischwaid frönen können, wünsche ich von ganzem Herzen Petri Heil.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Genau, Speci-Waggler schimpfen die sich bei manchen Herstellern.



 Edit: Geo hat ebenfalls den Begriff Speci Waggler eingebracht

 Cool, "Speci Waggler" Googlen bringt genau auf unsere Diskussion passende Posen- Preston scheint da weit verbreitet zu sein- Synergien können wir hier anscheinend ganz gut!



geomas schrieb:


> *F*oxtrot - *U*niform - *C*harlie - *K*ilo
> 
> Gestern und heute das gleiche böse Spiel: *auf ne Mail warten*
> Allen, die am Wochenende ungebremst der Fischwaid frönen können, wünsche ich von ganzem Herzen Petri Heil.



Mein Beileid, klarer Fall von SNAFU:
Schön ist auch die Variante, wenn der Lehnsherr wirre Mails Freitag oder Samstag nacht schreibt, mit "ganz kurzen Nachfragen": Der ganze Wochenendfriede ist _perdu_. 
Ich bin auch raus, mit ner winzigen Chance auf Sonntag Nachmittag- aber ob ich die wahrnehme steht noch in den Sternen.

*@all*, mit gewisssem Zeitdruck: Ende der Woche geht die Expedition in die Mittelgebirge los. Ausgelöst durch unseren Posendiskurs ist mir aufgefallen, das ich erst 8742 Posen habe, ich brauche aber mindestens 9475 Stück. Vor allem schwere Sticks, Balsas und generell britisches: Hat jemand ne Blitzidee, bei welchem Shop von der Insel die Zustellung bis Donnerstag noch klappt wenn ich in den nächsten 12h bestelle? Schafft Harrell das?

Oh, und auch von mir natürlich noch alles Gute für alle Aktiven dieses Wochenende, Tally Ho!
hg 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Blitzidee, bei welchem Shop von der Insel die Zustellung bis Donnerstag noch klappt wenn ich in den nächsten 12h bestelle? Schafft Harrell das?
> 
> Oh, und auch von mir natürlich noch alles Gute für alle Aktiven dieses Wochenende, Tally Ho!
> hg
> Minimax



Generell: ich hatte früher extrem schnelle Lieferungen aus GB, bin mir da mittlerweile nicht mehr so sicher. Die Kreishaken (letzte Woche Donnerstag bezahlt) kamen heute an. Hängt vermutlich stark vom „Postdienstleister” ab.
Im Zweifel einen Shop, der an einem „echten Laden” hängt, anrufen.
Wie gesagt, früher habe ich extrem positive Erfahrungen mit matchmansupplies.co.uk gemacht, dort aber eine Weile nichts bestellt. Kontakt hatte ich zu Tim Aplin, ein sehr hilfsbereiter Zeitgenosse. Die haben morgen bis 17.30 Uhr auf. Ruf doch mal an ;-)
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Xianeli hatte auf S.437 eine fixe Lieferung aus England erwähnt, aber ganz der selbstsüchtige Bösewicht für den wir ihn nie halten würden hat er nicht verraten bei welchem Anbieter das genau war. Aber sicher verrät er es dir wenn er aus seinem Männergrippekoma erwacht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Super, vielen Dank, Freunde! Die Matchmans werd ich morgen anrufen. In der Zwischenzeit beginne ich meinen ordering spree (s. v. "drordering") bei Angel Haack, die haben viele feine Sachen und liefern recht pünktlich. Lohnt sich mal rein zu schauen.

Muss auch an Futter und Köder denken, bin der Beauftragte. Mal sehen was der Buddy sagt, wenn ich mit Palette Dosenhanf ankomme, er steht mehr auf dem Standpunkt Mais, Paniermehl und Vanillezucker- und wenn das nichts bringt, dann wird's Sensas Gros Gardons schon richten (womit er eigentlich recht hat..) süßer Stress..

 Ou, Foxtrott, ich muss morgen unbedingt Maden kaufen, damit sie noch rechtzeitig vercastern- eigentlich schon zu spät, aber vllt. klappts ausserhalb des Kühlschranks


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hast du bereits frei? Sonst prophezeihe ich dir viele Schwimmer und nur wenige sinker... vielleicht bei nem Geschäft vor ort fragen ob sie bis do oder fr caster bestellen können?

Meinjanur


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.total-fishing-tackle.com

Da ging es bis jetzt immer sehr schnell. Dort gibt es jetzt am Wochenende auch 10% Rabatt mit dem Code WEEKEND

https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk

War auch meist recht zügig. Nur die Atts Ersatzteile haben letzte mal 5 Tage gebraucht. Sonst war immer alles nach 2 Tagen bei mir. 

Gezahlt wurde immer mit PayPal

Muss heute auch Maden kaufen. Bin zwar noch krank aber würde gerne das gute Wetter morgen nutzen. Ob da meine Frau mitspielt weiß ich noch nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall habe ich caster ^^


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Xianeli, vielen dank für Die links, hab bei angling direct noch paar Balsas gefunden. Und natürlich "unseren" letzten Schrei, einige Circles:q

 Ja, die Maden und die Caster. Ich werd gleich zum FLAG rüberschlendern nen Kaffee abstauben und ein halben oder zwei. Die stell ich dann offen mit nicht zuwenig Sägemehl in die Küche (Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage nicht nur ne Mancave, sondern ein ganzes Höhlensystem zu haben), und dann sollten sie im Laufe der Woche anfangen, knusprig zu werden.
 Ich weiss, das es für die Feeder/Stippprofis ausgeklügelteste Vorgehensweisen gibt, für meinen impressionistischen Fütterstil reicht mir ne anständige Mischung aus Maden und gelben bis orangenen Castern. Im Sommer ists einfacher, da reicht ein Tag oder zwei ausserhalb der Kühlung um den Prozess einzuleiten. Kommt natürlich hauptsächlich auf das Alter der Maden an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also ich erinnere mal an Posen und Selberbauen, das kommt gleich nach Haken/Vorfach selber binden, und den Thread gibt es auch schon.

Hab aber gerade keine Zeit dafür - kommt später mal, natürlich auch die optimale Ükelpose.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klingt total schön aber bis zur Rente wird das zeitlich eher nix  hab schon genug Zeitfresser die mich vom angeln abhalten.
Frei nach C. Montgomery Burns:
Freunde, Familie, Arbeit - das sind die drei Dämonen die jeder Angler bezwingen muss


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann hoffe ich auf eine ebenfalls schnelle Lieferung Minimax 

Natürlich direkt nen Dämpfer von der besseren Hälfte bekommen. Dann wohl doch erst nach Ostern |gr:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich auf eine ebenfalls schnelle Lieferung Minimax
> 
> Natürlich direkt nen Dämpfer von der besseren Hälfte bekommen. Dann wohl doch erst nach Ostern |gr:



Es ist nicht an uns, Entscheidungen der höheren Ebene in Frage zu stellen.  Wenn die Missus entschieden hat, dann wird es so das beste sein..(grummelgrummelaberallegehenamwochendeangelnblossichmusszuhausebleibeneswärjanurfürnpaarstunden)
 Du könntest ja, um zu zeigen wie richtig die Entscheidung 
 war superkrank und extrem pflegebedürftig werden: Protestfieber...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist nicht an uns, Entscheidungen der höheren Ebene in Frage zu stellen.  Wenn die Missus entschieden hat, dann wird es so das beste sein..(grummelgrummelaberallegehenamwochendeangelnblossichmusszuhausebleibeneswärjanurfürnpaarstunden)
> Du könntest ja, um zu zeigen wie richtig die Entscheidung
> war superkrank und extrem pflegebedürftig werden: Protestfieber...



Hab ich tatsächlich versucht :q aber nicht ganz o extrem ^^ hab mich sofort ins Bett gelegt und gegrummelt: da ich anscheinend bettlägerig krank bin werde ich jetzt auch im Bett bleiben. 

Sie blieb unbeeindruckt |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann wird es Zeit für den sterbenden Schwan.
Husten, röcheln, Testamententwürfe auf der Toilette, das volle Programm...
Nebenbei bemerkt eignen sich Centrepins hervorragend um die Leute die man liebt zu nerven bis sie einen Angeln schicken. Ratsche an, drehen, ratsche aus, drehen, ratsche an... wirkt wie ein Nagel auf der Schiefertafel auf nicht angelaffine Lebensgefährtinnen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eben, eben. Wenn "geheimnisvoller Märtyrer" nichts bringt, dann mit Vollgas in den 8jährigen-Modus. Vergesst nicht, wir alle sind auch Söhne. Wir haben das von der Pike auf gelernt..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beim nächsten Einkauf kurz vor der Kasse auf den Boden schmeißen, heulen und trampeln. Wirkt Wunder!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber bitte mit Live-Video und Erfolgsbeweis (versteckte Kamera oder so) :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber bitte mit Live-Video und Erfolgsbeweis (versteckte Kamera oder so) :m



Och glaub mal, in der Realität eines Kassierers gibt es alles. Das beste Erlebnis für mich war eine fitte 70 Jährige, die wegen einer kurzen Beratung vor mir an der Kasse aufschlägt und mich eindeutig fragt:

"Wo sind denn die Tittenhalter? Ich brauche was straffes, die Hängen sonst!"

Ich musste mir das Lachen so dermaßen verkneifen, das ich nur mit dem Finger zeigte, wo die Damenunterwäsche sich befindet. Die Leute machen sich teilweise so gar keinen Kopf.

Auf einem Seminar wurde das für mich nur noch getoppt, als jemand in einer lustigen Runde erzählte, als er beim Reinigen des Verkaufsraums, wie es jeden Abend Tradition ist, Schaizze in der Umkleidekabine gefunden hatte.

Da hatte doch wirklich jemand beim Umziehen dort hingeschissen. Umso größer die Städte werden, desto skurriler werden die Menschen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist eigentlich einer am Wasser heut?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, ja, streu salz in die Wunde.... heute wurde demokratisch beschlossen, das Familien- und kein Angeltag ist.
Stimmberechtigt: Frau Topf 

Erzähl lieber was für Pose  du dir warum bestellt hast


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier ist fantastisches aufkommendes richtiges Frühlingwetter, und für Nachmittag sagt selbst der Wetterbericht 13 Grad. Ich geh raus,  Ruten-wandern am Fluss,  mal schauen was die Blümelein und die Bienelein und die anderen tun ... #h


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, ja, streu salz in die Wunde.... heute wurde demokratisch beschlossen, das Familien- und kein Angeltag ist.
> Stimmberechtigt: Frau Topf
> 
> Erzähl lieber was für Pose  du dir warum bestellt hast



Ich fühle mit dir


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als stiller Fan des Ükels bin ich mittlerweile so angefixt, dass ich heute die Regierung überstimmt habe und jetzt am Wasser sitze. Gefischt wird mit meiner liebsten Method-Kombo: Drennan Feeder und Matrix Mould, direkt am Ufer im Flachwasser. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, fast Windstille und 10 Grad Lufttemperatur sehr behaglich. Bin gespannt....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Erzähl lieber was für Pose du dir warum bestellt hast



Alle, und zwar weil ich sie habe wollte. Es war schon spät. #d

Also, Von Angelhaack ein paar Lignum Sticks, shouldered Alloy Sticks, Alloy Avons, Speci Waggler alles von Preston in eher robusten Gößen zum ausprobieren, von Angling direct Balsa Trotter -die einzigen, die ich wirklich brauchte um ne bestimmte Lücke durch Posenverlust zu schliessen. Ebenfalls als Ersatz paar Sensas Boloposen von Baitstore. Und dann ist in dem Ganzen hin und her auch noch irgendwie ne BP6 in die Bestellung gerutscht, aber das ist eigentlich Andals und vor allem Deine Schuld. 
Vordergründiges und total durchschauberes Ziel ist, meinen Fließwasserposenpark aufzufüllen, nach höheren Tragkräften zu ergänzen und durch vereinheitlichte Reihen letztendlich weniger Posen dabei haben zu müsssen... man kann ja immer alles rechtfertigen..

Zum schönen Wetter:
Wenn ich geschickt agiere, schaff ichs vielleicht auch nochmal raus- aber Vorsicht, lieber nicht den Bogen überspannen.
Mal sehen..

 Edit: @Welpi, cool das Du es raus geschafft hasst, viel Erfolg und geniess die Sonne!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> . Und dann ist in dem Ganzen hin und her auch noch irgendwie ne BP6 in die Bestellung gerutscht, aber das ist eigentlich Andals und vor allem Deine Schuld.



Ükeln ist teuer 
Du bist Schuld, dass ich von meinem Weihnachtsgeld roundabout 300,- in ne Pin investieren muss, da bist du mit der BP6 noch gut aufgestellt :m
Freu mich dass meine Avon endlich in der Pipeline hängt, dazu kommt noch ein Fließwasserposenpack von Middy, mal schauen was es außer Loafern noch gibt und wo die Sinn machen


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich einer am Wasser heut?




Ich war schon - allerdings mußte ich ne neue Spinne ausprobieren.
Super Wetter; da möchte ich jedem nur empfehlen die Sonne zu nutzen..:m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich war schon - allerdings mußte ich ne neue Spinne ausprobieren.
> Super Wetter; da möchte ich jedem nur empfehlen die Sonne zu nutzen..:m



Steinigt ihn!  Er kommt vom anderen Ufer |smash: 

Meine Überzeugungskraft hat es schonmal zu einem "gucken wir mal" geschafft ( heute oder morgen ) Bin mal gespannt 

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg Welpi


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War schön warm... man hätte sich ausziehen können...:l


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich einer am Wasser heut?


Bin leider arbeiten.
Murphys Law... Wochenende, schickes Wetter...Maloche ruft.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich war schon - allerdings mußte ich ne neue Spinne ausprobieren.
> Super Wetter; da möchte ich jedem nur empfehlen die Sonne zu nutzen..:m



Zu hell, zu grell... für meine noch lahmen Augen!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe dass es schnell mit deiner Gesundheit bergauf geht!
Alter - nicht das Du noch Fertigvorfächer benutzen mußt....:m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich denke mal, bis zum Ende der Frühjahrsschonzeit geht es wieder halbwegs.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die beiden Schneider sind auch gerade wieder nach Hause gekommen. Selbst mit ihrer Lieblingsrute einer 5m Whip hatte Frau Hübner nicht mal einen Zupfer. |kopfkrat An meiner Swingtip haben zweimal welche genuckelt. Wir waren allerdings auch nicht am hinteren Ende des Teiches wo es doch etwas tiefer ist. Jedenfalls waren unsere schwarzen Freunde auch schon da. Ich denke die Fischlein trauen sich erst in der Dämmerung wieder aus der Deckung. Es zählt das Prinzip Hoffnung.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Es zählt das Prinzip Hoffnung.
> Gruß Heinz



Und ich habe mich gestern für ein Hegeangeln Anfang April angemeldet an einem Baggerloch, 8m tief. Deine Zuversicht und Hoffnung werde ich an diesem Tag brauchen, mehr als alles andere.

Das wird nen Ritt, wo jeder noch so kleine Fisch zählen wird.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Die beiden Schneider sind auch gerade wieder nach Hause gekommen. Selbst mit ihrer Lieblingsrute einer 5m Whip hatte Frau Hübner nicht mal einen Zupfer. |kopfkrat An meiner Swingtip haben zweimal welche genuckelt. Wir waren allerdings auch nicht am hinteren Ende des Teiches wo es doch etwas tiefer ist. Jedenfalls waren unsere schwarzen Freunde auch schon da. Ich denke die Fischlein trauen sich erst in der Dämmerung wieder aus der Deckung. Es zählt das Prinzip Hoffnung.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Schade, Heinz.

Das Problem mit der Dämmerung hatte ich ja schon vor der großen Kältewelle beobachten können, es war wirklich so, als ob die Fische mit Sonnenuntergang „angeschaltet” werden würden.
Bei meinem letzten Ansitz waren die Fische allerdings schon deutlich vor Sonnenuntergang aktiv.
Für heute rennt mir die Zeit davon - bin mit der Arbeit noch nicht durch.
Vielleicht klappts morgen...


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jaa.. hatte ich wohl verdrängt: 2 Stunden Hornets und so ein Zeugs gebadet.
Nix... garnix..keinen einzigen Anfasser.
Guter Wasserstand, der richtige Wind, kein Schmelzwasser... trotzdem nix.. .
Bin mir aber ganz sicher, dass es mit der Posen oder Grundrute auch nicht besser gelaufen wäre.
Ich muß das jetzt glauben.. .
Petri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, die Arbeit ist geschafft, ich bin es auch, aber die Zeit reicht noch für 90min Netto-Angelzeit am Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin auch wieder daheim. Hab stilvoll abgeschneidert, hatte aber ein, zwei Zupfer auf mein squidsaucengeflavourtes Tulip... Hab direkt vor meinen Füssen nen Hecht gesehen, der ziemlich zerzaust war....der arme hat beim Laichen offensichtlich alles gegeben ..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo angeln eine Ehre ist kann schneidern keine Schande sein!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, bin zurück vom Fluß nebenan: exakt 15 Minuten vor offiziellem Sonnenuntergang begann die Beißphase (vorher keinerlei Fischaktivität in der Nähe, am Ufer gegenüber war mehr los - in der Strömung sprangen ein paar größere Fische - keine Ahnung, was das nun für welche waren).
Irgendwie hab ich heute ziemlich viele Bisse versemmelt, wegen des Kreishakens (also Feeder-Semi-Kreishaken) hab ich nie angeschlagen, sondern nur die Rute angehoben und dabei sanft die Schnur gespannt.
Immerhin zwei lütte Fische, 1 Plötz von geschätzt 13cm und schon im Dunkeln der Stammtisch-Namensgeber von etwa gleicher Kürze.

Hat trotz des sehr überschaubaren Erfolgs Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin auch wieder zurück, war schön aber wenigst Fischaktivität.
Hochwasser, Schmelzwasser, ziemlich kalt noch, keine Insekten ...
der einzige gesehene Fisch war ein Hecht von ca. 55cm im Flachwasser vor mir, den hab ich erst mit der Rute erschreckt, der war aber die falsche Fraktion heute ...
Die Köderhappen fanden jedenfalls keine Beachtung, immerhin beruhigend, dass man nichts wirklich was verpasst hat  , und das noch etwas dauert.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na dann verpasse ich ja nichts.


----------



## Allround-Angler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich heute ziemlich viele Bisse versemmelt, wegen des Kreishakens (also Feeder-Semi-Kreishaken) hab ich nie angeschlagen, sondern nur die Rute angehoben und dabei sanft die Schnur gespannt.


Echte Kreishaken, und nur für die sollte man das Wort auch verwenden, haben eine um 90 ° nach innen gebogene Spitze.
Ein Anhieb damit wäre wenig sinnvoll.
Mit allen anderen Haken würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Anhieb setzen.
Petri zu Deinen ersten Fischen#6, bei einer Wassertemperatur von knapp 4 °C und Raubfischschonzeit sehe ich derzeit keine Möglichkeit, auch nur einen Biß zu kriegen.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe heute in der Elbe den ersten Döbel des Jahres springen gesehen. Einige stehen schon an den Buhnenköpfen. Wir haben es gestern auch mit dem angeln versucht, ging aber nichts. Eine Buhne weiter gab es einen Döbel um die Mittagszeit.
Die Brassen sind aber alle noch im Rudeln in den Buhnen und beißen nur widerwillig.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War auch mal wieder los, leider vergeblich. 2. Std. einen Stick auf verschiedene Arten geführt, verzögert,laufen lassen, schleifen lassen, direkt auf Grund,über Grund, Mittelwasser, Blei hin und her geschoben und alle Kombination... Nada, nichts!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Jungs,
 kann mich nicht erinnern das so viele an einem Tag draussen waren. Und jeder ein versierter Angler der sein Gewässer und seine Methoden kennt, und doch insgesamt sehr zäh. Ich komm mir ein bissl vor wie ein Deserteur, aber so schwer wies bei euch meist lief, hätt ich die Statistik nicht verbessern können. Noch einzwei Grad mehr, und bittebitte weniger Wasser in den Flüssen, dann wird's wieeder laufen hoff ich. 
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Echte Kreishaken, und nur für die sollte man das Wort auch verwenden, haben eine um 90 ° nach innen gebogene Spitze.
> Ein Anhieb damit wäre wenig sinnvoll.
> Mit allen anderen Haken würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Anhieb setzen.
> Petri zu Deinen ersten Fischen#6, bei einer Wassertemperatur von knapp 4 °C und Raubfischschonzeit sehe ich derzeit keine Möglichkeit, auch nur einen Biß zu kriegen.



Danke! Neulich (erster Versuch überhaupt mit den „Feeder-Kreishaken”) lief es etwas besser mit der Verwandlung der Bisse in gehakte Fische. Ein vorsichtiges Anheben der Rute statt Anschlag hat ganz gut funktioniert.
Muß noch etwas an der Montage tüfteln und vielleicht haben die Fische heute auch etwas vorsichtiger gebissen.

Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4805801&postcount=4983 hatte ich den heute und neulich verwendeten Haken mal dargestellt.
Neu in meinem Test-Bestand sind ein paar „Kreishaken”, die diesen Namen wohl eher verdienen als die speziellen Feeder-Haken.
Ich mach morgen mal ein Bild.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Jungs,
> kann mich nicht erinnern das so viele an einem Tag draussen waren. Und jeder ein versierter Angler der sein Gewässer und seine Methoden kennt, und doch insgesamt sehr zäh. Ich komm mir ein bissl vor wie ein Deserteur, aber so schwer wies bei euch meist lief, hätt ich die Statistik nicht verbessern können. Noch einzwei Grad mehr, und bittebitte weniger Wasser in den Flüssen, dann wird's wieeder laufen hoff ich.
> hg
> Minimax



Die Bedingungen heute (und hier)m waren ganz ordentlich. Die Wassertemperatur hab ich nicht gemessen, aber es schien etwas wärmer zu sein als bei meinem letzten Versuch. Und wir hatten einen Pegel etwas unter normal.
Hmm, wird schon werden. Und dann kommt der Frühling vermutlich mit aller Macht ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich mach mir grosse Sorgen ums Osterwochenende. Da solls ja an Saale/Unstrut/Elster gehen. Wenn ich die Online Pegel richtig interpretiere, fahren Angelkumpel und ich mitten ins schönste, eiskalte Hochwasser. Eh bien, die Würfel sind gefallen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das klingt nach einem zähen Wochenende... Pferdegründling könnte tatsächlich eng werden, aber zum Glück gibt es Döbel, das was sie  an gerissenheit haben machen sie durch Temperaturunempfindlichkeit wett und je länger die Bedingungen bereits bestehen desto eher kommt der Punkt an dem sie fressen müssen. Wir glauben an dich!
Und wann du tatsächlich nix fangen solltest hast du wenigstens den Walliscast gemeistert


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ich mach mir grosse Sorgen ums Osterwochenende. Da solls ja an Saale/Unstrut/Elster gehen. Wenn ich die Online Pegel richtig interpretiere, fahren Angelkumpel und ich mitten ins schönste, eiskalte Hochwasser. Eh bien, die Würfel sind gefallen.



Hmm, ich würd den Angeltrip vermutlich einfach guten Mutes angehen. Du hast Dich ja offenbar ohnehin schon so akribisch darauf vorbereitet, daß der Marshallplan dagegen zur Lachnummer verkommt.
Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer sich anbahnenden Totalkatastrophe könntest Du evtl. ein Notfallköfferchen unter den Angelsachen verstecken, mit Rolling-Stones-Tapes und Spirituosen für ein improvisiertes „Nimm das, Petrus!”-Kulturprogramm.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ihr habt recht. Und, wenn Hochwasser und Kaltwasser an den dortigen Flüssen herrschen, ists hier genauso. Tut mir vor allem leid für Angelkumpel, der watend mit Fliege (also Nymphe. Beschwert. mit Bissanzeiger, also knapp vor Dynamit. Aber gut, lassen wir das) den Döbeln nachstellen will. Werde nochmal die Vorschriften und Richtlinien für "Chub in Flood Condition" studieren. Und man sagt, die Sachsen-Anhaltiner können gut kochen, viele Süddeutsche und Böhmische Einflüsse. Und Schneidern macht bekanntlich ja auch durstig...
Was meint ihr, ich hab ja einen etwas glücklosen Hilfesuchthread im Regionalforum gestartet, soll ich den noch mal hochholen, oder wird das als schlechter Stil empfunden?
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Was meint ihr, ich hab ja einen etwas glücklosen Hilfesuchthread im Regionalforum gestartet, soll ich den noch mal hochholen, oder wird das als schlechter Stil empfunden?
> hg
> Minimax



Ach was, schlechter Stil im Regionalforum? Man kann sich auch zuviel Gedanken machen ;-)
Ich würd den Thread akkurat nach oben zerren. Es gibt doch sicher hilfsbereite Zeitgenossen mit Ortskenntnis, vielleicht haben die Deinen ersten Beitrag übersehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da nicht jeder im Ükel mitliest (was ich ja kaum zu glauben vermag) stell ruhig da die Frage... lieber so rum als erst einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen und dann hier zu fragen wenn dort niemand geantwortet hat.

Also meinem Segen hast du 
Ich kann dir den Frühjahrshochwasserartikel vom Mariani evtl. geben, meld dich per PN oder Mehl


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht. Und, wenn Hochwasser und Kaltwasser an den dortigen Flüssen herrschen, ists hier genauso. Tut mir vor allem leid für Angelkumpel, der watend mit Fliege (also Nymphe. Beschwert. mit Bissanzeiger, also knapp vor Dynamit. Aber gut, lassen wir das) den Döbeln nachstellen will. Werde nochmal die Vorschriften und Richtlinien für "Chub in Flood Condition" studieren. Und man sagt, die Sachsen-Anhaltiner können gut kochen, viele Süddeutsche und Böhmische Einflüsse. Und Schneidern macht bekanntlich ja auch durstig...
> Was meint ihr, ich hab ja einen etwas glücklosen Hilfesuchthread im Regionalforum gestartet, soll ich den noch mal hochholen, oder wird das als schlechter Stil empfunden?
> hg
> Minimax



Warum verlässt du dich nicht auf deine Instinkte? Es wird dir kaum bis nichts helfen, wenn die Leute dir etwas schreiben, was sie ebenfalls nur wieder hypothetisch sich aus den Adern saugen. 

Es bauen sich maximal falsche Vorstellungen auf. Wann geht dein Trip denn los? Ich knall dann mal zum kleinen Fluss und frage, was die Elbe so hergibt. 

Generell aber kannst du Fische fangen, das Wasser wird wärmer. Die Pegel hier sind eher fallend, anstatt steigend, keine Spur von Schmelzwasser. Und ich wohne MITTEN in Sachsen-Anhalt. 

Du machst dir zu sehr einen Kopf.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da nicht jeder im Ükel mitliest (was ich ja kaum zu glauben vermag) stell ruhig da die Frage... lieber so rum als erst einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen und dann hier zu fragen wenn dort niemand geantwortet hat.
> 
> Also meinem Segen hast du
> Ich kann dir den Frühjahrshochwasserartikel vom Mariani evtl. geben, meld dich per PN oder Mehl



FF:"Du machsts Dir zu sehr einen Kopf"

Neinein, ging ja nicht ums Inhaltliche sondern um die Forenetikette was das hochholen von eigenen Threads betrifft. Hab ich ja nun gemacht, mal sehen. Ging ja auch nur um spezifische Gewässerfragen, *hinsichtlich Methoden, Strategie & Taktik hab ich ja auch nicht zuletzt dank des Ükels ziemlich klare Vorstellungen.* #6

@All: Mal was Anderes, Hier wurde ja mal nach Einsatzgebieten der Verschiedenen Posen gefragt. Da gab es mal eine Artikelserie in einer deutschen Angelzeitschrift, in der sehr ausführlich auf die einzelnen Drennan-Modelle (Die ja die Palette der traditonellen Posentypen reproduziert) eingegangen wurde. Titel waren u.A. "Der Avon-Berater" oder "Müßig treibt der Loafer" etc. Die gab es auch mal als Gesamt-PDF- ich kann sie aber im Netz nicht finden. Hat Die jemand noch, oder weiß wo die zu finden ist?


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe zumindest den Artikel über die Loafer. Leider auf einem abgeschalteten Computer, aber ich muß den dieser Tage ohnehin mal anwerfen.
Aber dass der Peter selbst nicht weiß wozu "Bobber" gut sein sollen, das weiß ich noch..:q.
Irgendwo sagt der "Die mache ich nur weil sie nachgefragt werden" - diese Ehrlichkeit fand ich ganz bezaubernd...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eine schnelle Suche auf meinem Rechner ergab wenig bis nichts. Hier http://www.drennantackle.com/articles/2/?envira_id=11892_3#envira-gallery-wrap-11892_3 gibt es noch Tipps vom Meister persönlich, er hat ja zu einem Teil (meine Erinnerung könnte trügen) die Blinker-Texte verfaßt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber dass der Peter selbst nicht weiß wozu "Bobber" gut sein sollen, das weiß ich noch..:q.
> Irgendwo sagt der "Die mache ich nur weil sie nachgefragt werden" - diese Ehrlichkeit fand ich ganz bezaubernd...



 Hahaha, den Bobber haben wir hier schonmal diskutiert (Geos Beitrag Nr. 2570 und folgende), und kamen zu dem gleichen Ergebnis, die Engländer schleppen den seit dem 19ten Jh. mit sich rum, weil sie ihn irgendwie mögen- keiner was wozu es ihn gibt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> FF:"Du machsts Dir zu sehr einen Kopf"



Du Missverstehst mich.

Es geht mir nicht um die Forenregeln oder Stil, sondern deinem Level an Unsicherheit gegenüber deinem Trip.

Alles was du jetzt planst, wird am Ende von dir am Wasser ganz anders bewältigt werden. Das beginnt schon mit dem Wasserstand, der Uferbeschaffenheit oder der zornigen Großbrasse, die auf einmal vor deinen Füßen mitten in den Beißflauten sich genügsam den Bauch vollschlägt.

Der Druck den du dir Aufbaust ist für mein dafürhalten einfach zu verbissen und steuert dich in die falsche Erwartungshaltung. Du kannst Angeln, du weißt wie es geht, alles andere werden du und dein Buddy vor Ort schon Regeln.

Mehr Minimax, weniger Minimusch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mehr Minimax, weniger Minimusch.



Was uns an Gewässerkenntnis und Ausrüstung mangelt, gleichen wir durch glühenden Fanatismus, äußerste Entschlossenheit und tota-a-a-le Hingabe an die Sache aus. Wenn nötig, werde ich einen Partikelsturm entfesseln, der die Strömung selbst hinwegfegen wird: In Hanfgewittern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Was uns an Gewässerkenntnis und Ausrüstung mangelt, gleichen wir durch glühenden Fanatismus, äußerste Entschlossenheit und tota-a-a-le Hingabe an die Sache aus. Wenn nötig, werde ich einen Partikelsturm entfesseln, der die Strömung selbst hinwegfegen wird: In Hanfgewittern.



Maxinator.

Genauso und nicht anders. Wenn du artig bist und in der Lage bist den Hanf zu zermahlen verrate ich dir auch meinen Ultratip.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hanf kommt erst trocken über Nacht, oder so, in  den Froster und dann sofort in die Moulinette. Das gibt 1a Hanfmehl - natürlich mit ganz feinen Schalenanteilen. Aber durch die Kälte tritt kein Öl aus und verschmiert alles.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

DAS ist ein guter Tipp Andal! Ich habe noch Hanf aus dem Fressnapf, der leider größtenteils aufschwimmt im Partikelmix  (war auch schonmal Ükelthema meine ich) - so könnte ich ihn sinnvoll nutzen. Und die Schalenpartikel müssten aufsteigen und so dem Futterplatz etwas Aktivität verleihen.
Danke!

@Maxistopheles: nachdem ich erst kürzlich den Jünger ausgelesen habe musste ich bei Hanfgewittern sehr lachen. Kifferkomödie im Schützengraben... Ansonsten neigen Angelwochenende mit Freunden stets quality time zu sein. Ob mit ob ohne Fisch


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax: nachdem ich erst kürzlich den Jünger ausgelesen habe musste ich bei Hanfgewittern sehr lachen. Kifferkomödie im Schützengraben



 Diesbezüglich empfehle ich "Annäherungen", da legt Ernstibert drogenmäßig so richtig los..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: danke für den Tipp!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute am späten Nachmittag noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan. Leichtes Gepäck - 1 Rute, etwas Kleinkram.

Die ersten beiden Stunden tat sich absolut gar nichts an der Swingtip.
Immerhin war an der Wasseroberfläche hektische Kleinfischaktivität zu beobachten - vielleicht sollte ich mal die „Whip” rausholen und Speed-Fishing-mäßig ein paar Minis rausorgeln, um die Kreishaken mal beim Naturköderangeln auf Barsch zu testen. Aber ist natürlich kein angemessener Gesprächsstoff für diesen Stammtisch, also Pardon!

Die Montage war heute anders als bei meinen ersten beiden Kreishaken-Versuchen: statt eines festen Paternosters benutzte ich heute einen kurzen, frei laufenden Seitenarm aus verzwirbelter FC-Schnur, darauf ein paar SSG-Spaltbleie. Und statt des 10er Gamakatsu Circle Power kam heute ein Mustad Demon Circle Fine in Größe 12 zum Einsatz.

Als es düsterer wurde, 19.10, wurde die Swingtip ohne jede Vorwarnung aus ihrer traurig anmutenden „Kurz nach 6.00-Uhr-Stellung” ansatzlos in die Waagerechte gezogen, Rute angehoben, hängt! 
Ein Plötz war heiß auf Mais, leider war er der Barsch-Köfi-Größe nur knapp entwachsen. Immerhin hat er gebissen „wie ein Großer” ;-)

Es folgten einige Bisse, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte (evtl. war der kleine Haken zu sperrig beködert), etwas später kam ein zweites Rotauge an Land.
Das wars dann auch.

Ich werde diese Stelle mit mäßiger und ständig wechselnder Strömung vorerst wohl nicht mehr mit der Grundangel bearbeiten. 
Möglicherweise probier ich es dort mit der Pose und lasse diese samt Köder treiben (wie gesagt - die Strömung dort ist sehr unbeständig, könnte ein Vorteil sein). Evtl. werd ich eine andere Angelstelle etwa 30m weiter antesten, diese dann mit der Grundangel. Hier könnte der Köder dichter an der Hauptströmung angeboten werden.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Grundangeln - sag ich doch! #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich lieb es ja, das Hantieren mit Matchrute und Waggler.

Aber das Grundangeln, bevorzugt mit der Swingtip, wird wohl immer meine Nr.1 bleiben.


Gerade mal in die Wetterprognosen geschaut: Schnee und Schneeregen Mittwoch und Donnerstag. Hmm. Immerhin versprechen die ferneren Aussichten Temperaturen im soliden zweistelligen Plus-Bereich.
So, liebe Schleien, macht euch bereit ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War heute am späten Nachmittag noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan. Leichtes Gepäck - 1 Rute, etwas Kleinkram.
> 
> Die ersten beiden Stunden tat sich absolut gar nichts an der Swingtip.
> Immerhin war an der Wasseroberfläche hektische Kleinfischaktivität zu beobachten - vielleicht sollte ich mal die „Whip” rausholen und Speed-Fishing-mäßig ein paar Minis rausorgeln, um die Kreishaken mal beim Naturködernageln auf Barsch zu testen. Aber ist natürlich kein angemessener Gesprächsstoff für diesen Stammtisch, also Pardon!
> 
> Die Montage war heute anders als bei meinen ersten beiden Kreishaken-Versuchen: statt eines festen Paternosters benutzte ich heute einen kurzen, frei laufenden Seitenarm aus verzwirbelter FC-Schnur, darauf ein paar SSG-Spaltbleie. Und statt des 10er Gamakatsu Circle Power kam heute ein Mustad Demon Circle Fine in Größe 12 zum Einsatz.
> 
> Als es düsterer wurde, 19.10, wurde die Swingtip ohne jede Vorwarnung aus ihrer traurig anmutenden „Kurz nach 6.00-Uhr-Stellung” ansatzlos in die Waagerechte gezogen, Rute angehoben, hängt!
> Ein Plötz war heiß auf Mais, leider war er der Barsch-Köfi-Größe nur knapp entwachsen. Immerhin hat er gebissen „wie ein Großer” ;-)
> 
> Es folgten einige Bisse, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte (evtl. war der kleine Haken zu sperrig beködert), etwas später kam ein zweites Rotauge an Land.
> Das wars dann auch.
> 
> Ich werde diese Stelle mit mäßiger und ständig wechselnder Strömung vorerst wohl nicht mehr mit der Grundangel bearbeiten.
> Möglicherweise probier ich es dort mit der Pose und lasse diese samt Köder treiben (wie gesagt - die Strömung dort ist sehr unbeständig, könnte ein Vorteil sein). Evtl. werd ich eine andere Angelstelle etwa 30m weiter antesten, diese dann mit der Grundangel. Hier könnte der Köder dichter an der Hauptströmung angeboten werden.



 Petri Geomas,
 und danke für den Bericht. Hast Du angefüttert? Zu der Stelle, es heißt ja auch in den Schriften, dass die Fische allgemein unregelmäßige und wechselhafte Strömungsverhältnisse nicht so mögen, insbesondere in der kühlen Jahreszeit. Das konnte ich an meinem Flüßchen artübergreifend auch feststellen, die Stellen mit "interessanter" Oberfläche waren nicht so fängig wie ruhig und gradlinig strömende Abschnitte, und zwar unabhängig von der eigentlichen Geschwindigkeit/Durchflussmenge. Die Döbel und Rotaugen besonders mögen diese "böigen" Stellen nicht und lungern lieber da rum, wo die Strömungsrichtung berechenbar ist, so scheint es mir. Die hyperaktiven Ukeln und Kleinstgüstern hingegen irrlichtern gerne im Gebrochenen. Aber natürlich, es ist unheimlich schwer, feste Regeln zu erkennen.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Geomas,
> und danke für den Bericht. Hast Du angefüttert? Zu der Stelle, es heißt ja auch in den Schriften, dass die Fische allgemein unregelmäßige und wechselhafte Strömungsverhältnisse nicht so mögen, insbesondere in der kühlen Jahreszeit. Das konnte ich an meinem Flüßchen artübergreifend auch feststellen, die Stellen mit "interessanter" Oberfläche waren nicht so fängig wie ruhig und gradlinig strömende Abschnitte, und zwar unabhängig von der eigentlichen Geschwindigkeit/Durchflussmenge. Die Döbel und Rotaugen besonders mögen diese "böigen" Stellen nicht und lungern lieber da rum, wo die Strömungsrichtung berechenbar ist, so scheint es mir. Die hyperaktiven Ukeln und Kleinstgüstern hingegen irrlichtern gerne im Gebrochenen. Aber natürlich, es ist unheimlich schwer, feste Regeln zu erkennen.
> hg
> Minimax



Danke! 

Angefüttert hab ich sehr sparsam per Katapult (wenige Körner Dosenmais, öfters mal). Die Strömung ist selten stark, meistens leicht, aber eben wechselnd (zumindest die Oberflächenströmung).
Die Stelle hab ich in erster Linie wegen ihrer Nähe zum Bootshafen ausgewählt. Dort habe ich noch nie Kormorane gesehen, die sonst den Fluß ringsum gerne befischen.

Die Alternativstelle wenig weiter hat immerhin ein Minimum an „Cover”, dort ist die Strömung von stärkerer und auch gleichmäßigerer Natur. Leider ist man dort als Angler neugierigen Hunden und anderer Laufkundschaft ausgesetzt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Dort habe ich noch nie Kormorane gesehen, die sonst den Fluß ringsum gerne befischen.



Die Kormis sind ja *strategisch* gesehen unsere Gegner (Ende der Welt wie wir sie kennen, Untergang des Abendlandes, Apokalypse etc.), auf *taktisch*er Ebene geben sie wertvolle Hinweise. So haben mir die Gierhälse an den Plötzenteichen den Weg zu den Aufenthaltsorten der Fische im Winter gewiesen, denn nur dort saßen sie in den Bäumen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die Kormis sind ja *strategisch* gesehen unsere Gegner (Ende der Welt wie wir sie kennen, Untergang des Abendlandes, Apokalypse etc.), auf *taktisch*er Ebene geben sie wertvolle Hinweise. So haben mir die Gierhälse an den Plötzenteichen den Weg zu den Aufenthaltsorten der Fische im Winter gewiesen, denn nur dort saßen sie in den Bäumen.



Die Kormorane sind mir als „Scouts” durchaus sympathisch.
Aber die typischen Kormoran-Standorte am Fluß nebenan sind für mich als Uferangler nicht befischbar. Das Ufer gegenüber ist größtenteils unzugänglich, wäre wurftechnisch durchaus zu erreichen, aber es sind doch zu viele Wasserfahrzeuge unterwegs: weder Standup-Paddler noch das Drachenbootteam der Uni möchte ich haken, obwohl speziell letzteres eine fulminanten Drill verspricht ;-)
 Auf „meiner” Uferseite gibt es ein paar Stellen zwischen überstehenden Bäumen, dort halten sich die schwarzen Burschen auch gerne mal auf. 
Vielleicht einen Versuch wert - dort hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren öfters Plötz der 25cm-Klasse.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Servus Jungs,
 soeben erhalte ich ein Gebinde verschiedener Preston Posen von Angel Haack. Die sind offenbar werkstattgleich mit denen von Harrell (die ich jedoch nur von Bildern kenne), lediglich die Lackierung ist anders (sehr dunkles "Gauloisesblau") sowie das Logo- selbst die sonstige Beschriftung stimmt überein. Die Verarbeitung ist vielleicht nicht ganz so sauber wie von korrespondierenden Middy/Drennantypen, aber ok. Überraschend ist die Größe: Ich habe zwar jeweils robuste Tragkräfte gewählt, aber z.B. die Shouldered Alloy Sticks sind so große wie kleine Bolos. Insbesondere Die Spitzen sind sehr groß und versprechen gute Sichtigkeit (deswegen habe ich sie ja auch bestellt). Mal sehen wie die sich am Wasser machen. Ausserdem gabs ne BP6, zu dem Typ hat Andal bereits ja vieles gesagt. Der Gute Eindruck hat sich bei mir bestätigt, wirklich sehr schön (im Dunkeln nicht ganz so leicht zu finden) und wirkt solide. Erwähnenswert ist noch der kurze Bremsweg, man ist in anderthalb Umdrehungen von offen auf zu- das ersetzt mir allemal den "Bequemlichkeitsfreilauf". Ich bin sehr happy!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ interessant! Ob die Harrell- und die Preston-Posen aus der gleichen Hand stammen? Keine Ahnung, ich habe weder x noch y in der Hand gehabt. 

Zum Thema Sichtigkeit der „Antennen” oder Posenspitzen: ich persönlich schätze die wechselbaren Spitzen einiger Drennan-Modell. Manchmal sieht man tatsächlich ein tiefes Schwarz besser als eine Antenne gleicher Dimension in quietschbunt.

Glückwunsch auch zur Nash!



So, und was ist jetzt mit der erlösenden Nachricht aus Nordhessen? Ich warte und warte. Armer Sir Kochtopf.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann hoffen wir doch mal, dass die Tragkraftangaben stimmen und die Posen dir viele fette Döbel bescheren werden!

*ed*
Mein Packerl ist im Kasseler Depot angekommen. Womöglich morgen...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ interessant! Ob die Harrell- und die Preston-Posen aus der gleichen Hand stammen? Keine Ahnung, ich habe weder x noch y in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> Zum Thema Sichtigkeit der „Antennen” oder Posenspitzen: ich persönlich schätze die wechselbaren Spitzen einiger Drennan-Modell. Manchmal sieht man tatsächlich ein tiefes Schwarz besser als eine Antenne gleicher Dimension in quietschbunt.
> 
> Glückwunsch auch zur Nash!
> 
> 
> 
> So, und was ist jetzt mit der erlösenden Nachricht aus Nordhessen? Ich warte und warte. Armer Sir Kochtopf.



Ganz bestimmt, schau mal beispielsweise diese Photos im Vergleich:
 Preston:
https://www.angelhaack.de/specialis...ie/1337/preston-alloy-shouldered-stick-floats

 Harrell:
http://www.daveharrellangling.com/wp-content/uploads/Running_line/13A. ALLOY SHOULDER STICK.jpeg

 Ja, die wechselspitzen für Stillwasserposen sind sehr praktisch, natürlich muss man geeignete Spitzen haben bzw. beziehen können (Da haperts bei mir). Fliesswasserposen haben das ja generell nicht (Also, bis auf Spezielle Bolos oder Lutscher)

 Und richtig, armer Sir Kochtopf- der Versandhandel hat uns die Möglichkeit beschert, vom Sessel aus eine Odyssee zu erleben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Starke Sammlung Maxinator.

Gerade im Hinblick, weil ich einen Bericht zur Schleie vorbereite und auch das Liften Anwendung findet. Beide Varianten will ich beschreiben. Das klassische Liften, als auch das abgewandelte, womit ich auf Kleinfisch Jagd machen konnte und auch Wettbewerbe fischte.

Dein Input kommt da gerade richtig.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt, schau mal beispielsweise diese Photos im Vergleich:
> Preston:
> https://www.angelhaack.de/specialis...ie/1337/preston-alloy-shouldered-stick-floats
> 
> Harrell:
> http://www.daveharrellangling.com/wp-content/uploads/Running_line/13A. ALLOY SHOULDER STICK.jpeg
> 
> Ja, die wechselspitzen für Stillwasserposen sind sehr praktisch, natürlich muss man geeignete Spitzen haben bzw. beziehen können (Da haperts bei mir). Fliesswasserposen haben das ja generell nicht (Also, bis auf Spezielle Bolos oder Lutscher)
> 
> Und richtig, armer Sir Kochtopf- der Versandhandel hat uns die Möglichkeit beschert, vom Sessel aus eine Odyssee zu erleben.



Hmm, wer da wohl für wen fertigt und von wem die Spezifikationen stammen mögen? Daß die Posen „Made in UK” sind kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich weiß gar nicht, so einen spezialisierten Flußangel-Crack hat Preston glaub ich gar nicht im Team. 
Ist ja aber letztlich egal, solange sie Deinen Erwartungen entsprechen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eigentlich wollte ich noch das Eintreffen der besagten Lieferung an Kochtopf abwarten, aber meine Low-Budget-Kurz-Feeder-Combo ist komplett.

Die Maver Reality Feeder in 2,70m macht „trocken” einen guten Eindruck, die Spitzen könnten etwas mehr Farbe vertragen (also mehr Signalfarbe).
Die stärkere der Wechseltips ist schon ziemlich stramm für eine kurze Rute, also eher was fürs Method-Feedern. Die weichere der beiden Tips wird demnächst ihre Tauglichkeit fürs leichte Grundangeln unter Beweis stellen dürfen.
Die Angebots-Rolle Ryobi Ecusima II 2000 läuft prima für den Preis, der Bügelumschlag geht etwas schwerer als ich es von anderen, älteren Rollen gewöhnt bin - ähnliches kenne ich aber auch von anderen neueren Rollen frisch aus der Fabrik.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeennnnnnn!!!

Kochtopf kehrt heim. Der Hund scharwenzelt um seine Beine, das Töchterchen strahlt und Frau Topf hat einen milden Blick aufgesetzt. In einer Ecke steht ein langer Karton. Mit klopfendem Herzen nähert sich El Potto dem Objekt seiner Begierde. Vorsichtig wird das Klebeband zerschnitten und eine wunderschöne Drennanblaue Tasche kommt zum Vorschein. Uii, Sonubait Pellets, aber... wo ist die Spitze? Wo sind die Posen? UND WARUM IST MEINE RUTE IN DER TASCHE EINER 13" TENCH AND SPECIMEN FLOAT?!?!?!

Tja, der Lieferdienst hat wieder Mist gebaut, Andreas ist am verzweifeln, ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich warte auf den Rücksendeschein, der Dienstleister holt sie ab und irgendwann kommt meine dann zu mir...
Wenn ich sie zu Fuß geholt hätte (lt Maps dreissig Wegstunden einfache Strecke) wäre sie wohl selbst wenn ich nur zwei Stunden am Tag laufen würde bereits da. 
Ich bin traurig. Aber die Tench and Specimen Float ist eine wunderschöne filigrane und vor allem leichte Rute. Ich würde eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen wollen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tut mir Leid aber.... Läuft bei dir  

Sollte sie dann doch ( hoffentlich bald)  ankommen dann würde ich mich über Fotos inklusive Futteral freuen 

Das Glück hast du scheinbar nicht gepachtet zu haben momentan ^^

Ich sollte nächste mal beim bestellen die Dimension durchlesen. Wollte nen kleinen Eimer mit Futterschale und habe nun nen Kübel mit Futterschale in der man für die nächsten Jahrzehnte Futter anmischen kann


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Daß die Posen „Made in UK” sind kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


 Die werden garantiert in irgendeinem Mordor von Menschen gefertigt, deren berufliche Wahlmöglichkeiten zwischen "Bleiminen" und "Tacklefabrik" schwanken, damit die Minimaxe der Welt ihre Posen für zwofuffzich kriegen- lassen wir das:

 Glückwunsch zur neuen Kombi, ich wette Du bist grad in diesem Moment am Wasser... 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeennnnnnn!!!


 
 Ich bin fassungslos, es tut mir so leid für Dich. Der Gedanke ist beruhigend, dass Du trotz allem durch Deinen Tränenschleier einen wohlwollenden Blick und ein mehr als freundschaftliches Händchen über eine weitere schlanke Schöne aus dem Hause Drennan wandern lassen konntest (Mmhh..Hoho, wer bist Du denn?)
 Ich wünsch dir viel Kraft in dieser dunklen Stunde!


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeennnnnnn!!!
> 
> Kochtopf kehrt heim. Der Hund scharwenzelt um seine Beine, das Töchterchen strahlt und Frau Topf hat einen milden Blick aufgesetzt. In einer Ecke steht ein langer Karton. Mit klopfendem Herzen nähert sich El Potto dem Objekt seiner Begierde. Vorsichtig wird das Klebeband zerschnitten und eine wunderschöne Drennanblaue Tasche kommt zum Vorschein. Uii, Sonubait Pellets, aber... wo ist die Spitze? Wo sind die Posen? UND WARUM IST MEINE RUTE IN DER TASCHE EINER 13" TENCH AND SPECIMEN FLOAT?!?!?!
> 
> Tja, der Lieferdienst hat wieder Mist gebaut, Andreas ist am verzweifeln, ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich warte auf den Rücksendeschein, der Dienstleister holt sie ab und irgendwann kommt meine dann zu mir...
> Wenn ich sie zu Fuß geholt hätte (lt Maps dreissig Wegstunden einfache Strecke) wäre sie wohl selbst wenn ich nur zwei Stunden am Tag laufen würde bereits da.
> Ich bin traurig. Aber die Tench and Specimen Float ist eine wunderschöne filigrane und vor allem leichte Rute. Ich würde eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen wollen.



Das Ganze nimmt mittlerweile ja schon tragische Züge an. |pftroest: Ich bin ganz bei Dir und kann deinen Schmerz gut verstehen. Aber zum 25.4. wird sie vielleicht ja da sein.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke... zwei Dinge habe ich gelernt: nie mehr zur Messezeit und nie mehr Vorkasse. ;(
Die beiden sind nett und bemühen sich aber meine Vorfreude auf die Rute geht gegen Null-  selten ging eine selbstgratifikation so in die Hose - das junge schlanke Ding hätte ich gerne ausgeführt aber ich würde da ja bei meinem Schätzchen auch nicht wollen das sie wer vor mir fischt.
Meh.

Ist es eigentlich üblich besondern geliebten Ruten Namen zu geben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke... zwei Dinge habe ich gelernt: nie mehr zur Messezeit und nie mehr Vorkasse. ;(
> Die beiden sind nett und bemühen sich aber meine Vorfreude auf die Rute geht gegen Null-  selten ging eine selbstgratifikation so in die Hose - das junge schlanke Ding hätte ich gerne ausgeführt aber ich würde da ja bei meinem Schätzchen auch nicht wollen das sie wer vor mir fischt.
> Meh.
> 
> Ist es eigentlich üblich besondern geliebten Ruten Namen zu geben?



Ganz krumme Sache. Ich wäre an deiner Stelle nicht so nachsichtig gewesen. Wenn die Ware auch noch falsch eingepackt ist und eine Spitze fehlt, samt Posen, dann ist das an Unprofessionalität seitens des Händlers nicht mehr zu überbieten.

Ich habe ja auch zu genüge Warenversendungen und Annahmen gehandhabt. Da wird alles geprüft und mit dem Lieferschein abgeglichen, die Ware auf Unversehrtheit beäugt und dann versendet. Und es spielt keine Rolle, ob 200 Kunden im Laden sind, die Werbung der Woche eine Scharr beißwütiger Konsumenten dir im Nacken sitzt. In Discountern ist jede Woche Messe im Laden und wenn du einen Fehler machst, dann ist deine Messe gelesen, bei ungnädigen Verkaufsleitern.

Hut ab, das du solch eine Ruhe bewahren kannst. Wie lange geht das jetzt so, 3 Wochen? Ich wäre im Achteck gesprungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So sehe ich das auch FF!#6

Gut zumindestens für die Mitleser, schlecht für Kochtopf.

Ich jedenfalls streiche den Laden mal gepflegt von der Liste der interessanten Läden....#t


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf, das tut mir richtig leid für Dich. Hat schon was von absurdem Theater, das Drama. 

Ach ja, die Tench&Specimen Float ist wirklich ne prima Rute, meine meistgefischte Posenrute, seit ich sie habe (bestellt direkt im UK).
Schwacher Trost, ich weiß...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nö nö sie war nicht falsch verpackt. Es war die falsche Sendung. Ich dachte erst "Toll, Pose und Posengummis vergessen" und dann dämmerte es langsam.
Wenn ich mein Geld zurück kriege kriege ich dice Rute noch lange nicht insofern tut die Woche mehr jetzt auch nicht mehr weh. Und wenn der Leumund nicht so rein wäre würde ich böse Absicht vermuten. Aber so tippe ich auf eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände und bin auf das zusätzliche versprochene Goodie gespannt... allerdings ist die Kraft des guten Leumunds aufgebraucht und es sollte tunlichst nichts mehr schiefgehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nö nö sie war nicht falsch verpackt. Es war die falsche Sendung. Ich dachte erst "Toll, Pose und Posengummis vergessen" und dann dämmerte es langsam.
> Wenn ich mein Geld zurück kriege kriege ich dice Rute noch lange nicht insofern tut die Woche mehr jetzt auch nicht mehr weh. Und wenn der Leumund nicht so rein wäre würde ich böse Absicht vermuten. Aber so tippe ich auf eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände und bin auf das zusätzliche versprochene Goodie gespannt... allerdings ist die Kraft des guten Leumunds aufgebraucht und es sollte tunlichst nichts mehr schiefgehen



Falsche Sendung und in dieser auch noch die Spitze einer Rute vergessen? Wird ja immer besser. Aber die richtigen Pellets waren drin?

Ich ziehe mir die Hose morgens auch mit der Kneifzange an. |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, ich war mal kurz am Wasser. Neue Rute, neue Rolle, neue Schnur, auch die Angelstelle gegenüber meinen letzten Versuchen leicht verändert. Erheblich dichter an der Hauptströmung. Es war hier flacher als an der vorherigen Stelle, die ja für die Sportboote ausgebaggert war.

War erst 18.45 am Fluß, 19.00 kam der erste Zupfer an der Spitze, abgewartet wegen Kreishaken (heute wieder die „Feeder-Circle” Variante von Gamakatsu, Größe 10), aber es tat sich nichts. Mal nach dem Köder (Mais) geschaut, hmm, sah noch gut aus. Wieder rein mit dem Ding.
Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit kamen die Bisse schneller, aber erneut hatte ich sehr viele Fehlbisse. Immerhin 1 Plötz von ca. 25cm.
Die Idee hinter den Kreishaken finde ich faszinierend, wie ich diese aber sinnvoll bei meiner Art der Angelei einsetzen kann, ist mir noch nicht so richtig klar.
Werde definitiv weiter mit den Circle Hooks experimentieren, aber beim nächsten Angeltrip evtl. mal konventioenelle Haken als Art Gegenprobe einsetzen.
Die Rute ist echt handlich und leicht, die Entscheidung für die 2,70m-Ausführung der Maver Reality war offenbar ein Treffer.
Die weichere der beiden mitgelieferten Spitzen zeigte auch feine Zupfer an. Die härtere „Tip” wartet noch auf ihren ersten Einsatz.
Beiden Spitzen gemein ist der sparsame Farbauftrag, das kenne ich von meinen anderen Feeder-Ruten nicht. Und kann auch keinen Sinn darin erkennen, so mit Farbe zu knausern.






Such die Spitze, müdes Auge!






Die Kampfpreis-Rolle macht auch einen guten Eindruck, gab für mich nichts zu beanstanden. 
Der Screw-Down-Rollenhalter ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack für derlei Ruten.
Bespult wurde das Röllchen versuchsweise mit 0,16er „Dreamline Super Touch”.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Falsche Sendung und in dieser auch noch die Spitze einer Rute vergessen? Wird ja immer besser. Aber die richtigen Pellets waren drin?


Meine Sendung ging an einen anderen und ich habe die Sendung des anderen bekommen. Das heisst es sind seine Pellets. Und seine Rute. 
Es wurde ausgeführt mit dem Speditionsdienstleister (illoxx) nur scherereien zu haben; wenn ich das mit verschwundenen Rollen hier im AB und dem Vollpfosten von Hermes hier vergleiche kommt ein gewisser Qualitätsverlust bei Paketdiensten schon hin, was es allerdings eher weniger besser macht.


> Ich ziehe mir die Hose morgens auch mit der Kneifzange an. |supergri



Ich hatte da ohnehin einen Verdacht 

Interessant die Aufschrift der Pellets: nur für Fische die zurückgesetzt werden.
Das schafft Vertrauen in die Inhaltsstoffe


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es wurde ausgeführt mit dem Speditionsdienstleister (illoxx) nur scherereien zu haben; wenn ich das mit verschwundenen Rollen hier im AB und dem Vollpfosten von Hermes hier vergleiche kommt ein gewisser Qualitätsverlust bei .............




Sorry aber das klingt nach Bullshit.

Ich habe schon an die hundert Ruten mit iloxx verschickt.
Das läuft so dass *man selbst den Paketschein ausdruckt und dann aufs Paket klebt.*
DPD meistens) und GLS (seltener, nur für sehr lange Pakete ab 1,85 oder so) holen das Paket ab, da iloxx selbst keine Fahrzeuge hat.

@ Geo

Schöne Kombo.
Tolle weiche Schnur nä?

Wo gabs die Ecusima im Angebot?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Sendung ging an einen anderen und ich habe die Sendung des anderen bekommen. Das heisst es sind seine Pellets. Und seine Rute.
> Es wurde ausgeführt mit dem Speditionsdienstleister (illoxx) nur scherereien zu haben; wenn ich das mit verschwundenen Rollen hier im AB und dem Vollpfosten von Hermes hier vergleiche kommt ein gewisser Qualitätsverlust bei Paketdiensten schon hin, was es allerdings eher weniger besser macht.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte da ohnehin einen Verdacht
> 
> Interessant die Aufschrift der Pellets: nur für Fische die zurückgesetzt werden.
> Das schafft Vertrauen in die Inhaltsstoffe



Was ein Kauderwelsch und Ärgernis. Gut, es gibt Fehler, die Menschen machen, aber falsche Rute und dann fehlende Spitze. Das ist ja wie das Fahrrad eines Anderen geliefert zu bekommen und dann fehlen On Top noch die Reifen.

Puh, der Frust, den du haben musst, will nicht im Ansatz verspüren wollen. Wenn man möglicherweise auf eine Rute sparen musste und sich wie Bolle freut, um dann sowas zu erleben. Das ist wie Weihnachten und kein Inhalt in der Geschenkverpackung.

Sad.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Geo
> 
> Schöne Kombo.
> Tolle weiche Schnur nä?
> 
> Wo gabs die Ecusima im Angebot?



Ja, die Schnur macht bislang einen guten Eindruck. 
Die Ecusima II gibts bei Gerlinger für nen schmalen Taler.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieht schick aus die Combo  wenigstens war deine Maver schon am Wasser ^^ meine wartet noch immer auf den ersten Einsatz. Allerdings werde ich die straffere Spitze benutzen am leichten Feederkorb oder Method Feeder. 

Ja mit der Farbe muss ich dir recht geben, habe ich garnicht drauf geachtet


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sorry aber das klingt nach Bullshit.


Wo in der Kette das menschliche Versagen stattfand ist egal und wenn es eine Schutzbehauptung ist so ist es doch eine halbwegs plausible.
Es ist eine mangelhafte Lieferung, damit kann ich ihn nicht in Lieferverzug setzen sondern nur wegen der Falschlieferung rügen - sofern ich nicht vom Kaufvertrag zurück trete. Das würde ich nur via Einschreiben machen, bis das Geld zurück ist und ich die gleiche Rute in England bestellt habe und sie hier ankommt wird sie wohl auch von da eintreffen.
Aber ich bin durchaus nicht wenig angekotzt; rumschreien ist eher weniger meine Art (sofern ich nicht autofahre, beim zocken einen Spieltot erleide oder beim angeln einen  Fisch- oder Montageverlust erlebe) und führt eher dazu, das Leute dicht machen. Also bemühe ich mich um Zivilisation und formuliere schonmal Mahnung und Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag vor (mit steifer Oberlippe)


> @ Geo
> 
> Schöne Kombo.
> Tolle weiche Schnur nä?
> 
> ?



Wo hascht die Schnur her geo? Beim Gerlinger habe ich sie meine ich nur in Karpfentauglichen Größen gefunden


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wo hascht die Schnur her geo? Beim Gerlinger habe ich sie meine ich nur in Karpfentauglichen Größen gefunden



Hier https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-monofil-angelschnur-super-touch gibts die auf 250m-Spule, die 0,16er hab ich als 1000m-Spule nicht entdeckt (wär mir zum Testen auch zu viel gewesen).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie viel Gewicht hattest du an deiner Montage geomas ? Rein aus neugier


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wie viel Gewicht hattest du an deiner Montage geomas ? Rein aus neugier



Zuerst nen Mini-Drahtkorb von Drennan (netto 14 Gramm + Liquidized Bread), später ein Tellerblei von 14g. War Kurzdistanz-Angeln, weniger Gewicht hätte es auch getan.

Dicke Feeder, schwere Bleie und weite Würfe überlaß ich den Jüngeren ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

35g + Futter wäre als Maximalgewicht angepeilt. Weit raus muss ich ebenfalls nicht weshalb das Blei wohl leichter ausfallen wird. Das wird sich dann am Gewässer zeigen. 

Was denkst du was die feine Spitze ca verträgt?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hier https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-monofil-angelschnur-super-touch gibts die auf 250m-Spule, die 0,16er hab ich als 1000m-Spule nicht entdeckt (wär mir zum Testen auch zu viel gewesen).



Dummer Alex -.- Danke! Denke immer dass 250m nie gescheit auf meine Rollen passen. Überprüft habe ich es natürlich nicht, schließlich ist der weg zum Regal lang und beschwerlich... *hust*


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hier https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-monofil-angelschnur-super-touch gibts die auf 250m-Spule, die 0,16er hab ich als 1000m-Spule nicht entdeckt (wär mir zum Testen auch zu viel gewesen).


https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-schnur-super-touch-laenge-1000m

Prinzipiell wäre sie gelistet, aber ist dann wohl schon aus. 

Ist ja immer interessant zu wissen ob regelmäßig Nachschub kommt und die Schnur frisch ist Bei mir hält die 0.18 nun schon sehr lange durch und hat gerade am Sonntag noch Knoten+Zugtest bestanden, weiß gar nicht genau ob das 10 Jahre sind?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> 35g + Futter wäre als Maximalgewicht angepeilt. Weit raus muss ich ebenfalls nicht weshalb das Blei wohl leichter ausfallen wird. Das wird sich dann am Gewässer zeigen.
> 
> Was denkst du was die feine Spitze ca verträgt?



Ganz ehrlich: ich habe nicht mal ansatzweise einen Schimmer ;-)

Hab sehr locker geworfen, vielleicht teste ich mich irgendwann mal mit steigenden Gewichten an die Belastungsgrenze heran.
Ist aber eigentlich nicht so meine Sache - wenn ich deutlich mehr Masse werfen müßte, würde ich ne andere Rute nehmen.

Die angegebenen 70-80g scheinen mir auch mit der steiferen Spitze unrealistisch zu sein.

Für mich persönlich spannender ist die Frage, ob die weiche Spitze „weich genug” für sehr leichtes Grundangeln ist, also mit 2 SSG-Schroten oder einer Mini-Bomb von 3,5g. 
Meine Swingtips kriege ich (entsprechendes Gewässer ohne Strömung vorausgesetzt) gegen derart leichte Gewichte problemlos vorgespannt (also in „kurz nach 6.00 Uhr-Stellung” gezogen).
Ob dies auch mit der weicheren Spitze der Reality möglich ist, scheint mir momentan fraglich.
Aber ich hab ja auch eine leichte, kurze Feeder-Rute gekauft und keine superweiche Picker.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dummer Alex -.- Danke! Denke immer dass 250m nie gescheit auf meine Rollen passen. Überprüft habe ich es natürlich nicht, schließlich ist der weg zum Regal lang und beschwerlich... *hust*



Gerne ;-) Ich hab etwas mit dickerer Schnur unterfüttert und etwa gut die Hälfte der 250m 0,16er auf der 2000er Rolle (geschätzt).


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-schnur-super-touch-laenge-1000m
> 
> Prinzipiell wäre sie gelistet, aber ist dann wohl schon aus.
> 
> Ist ja immer interessant zu wissen ob regelmäßig Nachschub kommt und die Schnur frisch ist Bei mir hält die 0.18 nun schon sehr lange durch und hat gerade am Sonntag noch Knoten+Zugtest bestanden, weiß gar nicht genau ob das 10 Jahre sind?



Ja, die 1000m starten mit 0,18er Durchmesser.
Wie frisch „meine” Schnur ist - keine Ahnung. Ich hoffe, daß eine große Firma wie Gerlinger genug von der Schnur verkauft und somit eher frische Ware hat als ein kleines Geschäft.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Irgendwie läuft es bei mir leider nicht richtig! (Internet) Nachdem der erste Bericht nicht mehr aufzufinden war, als ich versuchte Bilder einzufügen! Jetzt leider eine verkürzte Fassung!!!

Erstmal an Georg ein dickes Petri zu seinen erfolgreichen Ansitzen!!!

Den anderen ein schade, das es nicht so geklappt hat am WE! Da kann ich mich dann gleich Einreihen, denn auch bei mir ging am Sonntag nichts. Weder an der Weser noch am Vereinsteich!

Meinen Hut muss ich noch ziehen vor Herrn Kochtopf, das er so ruhig und besonnen geblieben ist, nach dem ganzen Durcheinander mit der Bestellung bzw. Lieferung!!!

Glückwunsch auch nochmal an Georg, für seine schöne Kombi!!!

Gestern sollte dann "mein Tag" werden, da ich dann bis nach Ostern keine Zeit mehr habe! 

Es wollte aber auch nicht so wirklich! Angefangen in der Buhne, wie am Sonntag, aber, nichts! Nach etwa einer Stunde "Madenbaden", halt nochmal versuchen in tieferem Wasser zu Angeln! Also eine Stelle mit etwa 3,5m Tiefe aufgesucht. Auch hier etwa eine Stunde ausgeharrt ohne auch nur das geringste Anzeichen eines Bisses oder anderer Aktivität zu bemerken!!! Nun war wieder guter Rat teuer! Nochmal die Buhne unterhalb der ersten Stelle ausprobieren!

Was dann kam, können glaube ich nur Angler "verstehen"!!! 

Angekommen erstmal Platz eingerichtet, Maden waren ja noch am Haken, also erstmal einfach rein damit. Die Tiefe natürlich vorher von den 3,5m auf die hier vorhandenen etwa 1m eingestellt. Die erste Hand Futter eingeworfen, da bemerkte ich, wie die Pose wegzog! Kann doch eigentlich gar nicht sein? Doch, ein schöner Hasel von gut 25cm kam zum Landgang!!! Der erste Gedanke war, gut nicht geschneidert, wahrscheinlich direkt vor das Maul geworfen. Der zweite, da angelt man vorher alle Facetten durch ohne irgendeinen Kontakt und genau hier beißt es, quasi ohne Futter!!! Versteh einer die Fischis!!!

Es gab dann in den verbleibenden 45min 7 Bisse, wovon einer ins Leere ging, ein Hasel? (wahrscheinlich) unter Wasser verloren ging, 2 beim rausheben abgefallen sind und 3 gefangen werden konnten!!!

Aber warum nun gerade hier? Die erste Buhne ist nur 30m entfernt und von den Gegebenheiten ähnlich bis gleich, was die Tiefe angeht!

So das war es dann erstmal von mir. Allen die am Oster-WE ans Wasser kommen ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario

PS. Erstmal ohne Bilder, da der PC laufend die Verbindung verliert!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal versuchen!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der dritte Versuch ging dann!!!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Doch, ein schöner Hasel von gut 25cm kam zum Landgang!!!



Petri Mario,
 und danke für den Bericht. Erstens kommts anders, und zwietens as man denkt. 25 ist wahrlich schön für einen Hasel. Die würd ich auch gern mal fangen, leider konnt ich sie in meiner Gegend noch nicht aufspüren.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri MS aus G  

Nach der Grippe hat mich jetzt eine saftige Mittelohrentzündung erwischt dank der ich momentan nahezu taub bin... Ob das dieses Jahr noch einen gibt bei mir?  So langsam zweifel ich stark.

Wurde eben per WhatsApp gefragt welche Wirbel vernünftig in den Avid Carp Method Feeder passen würden. Normale 8er Wirbel würden wohl nicht passen. Fischt jemand die MF von Avid Carp und kann da mal weiter helfen? Hab weder den MF hier noch eine große Auswahl an Wirbeln. 
Möglicherweise stellt er sich auch einfach nur doof an? #c 
Vielen Dank schonmal ^^


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario! 
Einen Hasel hatte ich noch nie, die gibts in meiner Umgebung wohl auch nicht.

Wie die Fische nun ticken werd ich wohl nie verstehen. Gelegentlich, meistens nach zu viel Kaffee oder zu wenig Bier oder andersrum, versuche ich zu denken wie ein Fisch. Mit bislang wenig Erfolg ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Petri, Mario!
> Einen Hasel hatte ich noch nie, die gibts in meiner Umgebung wohl auch nicht.
> 
> Wie die Fische nun ticken werd ich wohl nie verstehen. Gelegentlich, meistens nach zu viel Kaffee oder zu wenig Bier oder andersrum, versuche ich zu denken wie ein Fisch. Mit bislang wenig Erfolg ;-)



Wenn nix beißt einfach mal ins Gebüsch springen und wild drauf los urinieren  Die Fische hier scheinen es zu riechen und beißen auch bei der größten Flaute genau in diesen Momenten


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wenn nix beißt einfach mal ins Gebüsch springen und wild drauf los urinieren  Die Fische hier scheinen es zu riechen und beißen auch bei der größten Flaute genau in diesen Momenten



Ich kenne es eher, daß stundenlang nix passiert, dann gieße ich mir einen Kaffee ein, Becher in der linken Hand, Kanne in der rechten Flosse, exakt dann kommt der Biß. RUMMS!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Mal versuchen!



Danke für den Lesestoff und den beiden Bildern Mario, Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-schnur-super-touch-laenge-1000m
> 
> Prinzipiell wäre sie gelistet, aber ist dann wohl schon aus.
> 
> Ist ja immer interessant zu wissen ob regelmäßig Nachschub kommt und die Schnur frisch ist Bei mir hält die 0.18 nun schon sehr lange durch und hat gerade am Sonntag noch Knoten+Zugtest bestanden, weiß gar nicht genau ob das 10 Jahre sind?



Hi!
Bei richtiger Lagerung altert Mono nicht wesentlich; es muß Dunkel und Feucht sein. Die Feuchtigkeit ist ein ganz wichtiger Faktor:Selbst alte und brüchige Schnur wird nach 3 Tagen im Spüli Bad wieder halwegs brauchbar - in Notsituatuonen gut zu wissen....
Meine älteste Mono ist eine 300m Spule 0,14er DAM Tectan von 96, und die ist wie neu.. .
Petri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: hab vorhin vergessen: ich wünsch Dir gute und schnelle Besserung!


So, war eben nochmals mit leichtem Besteck am Wasser. Praktisch alles wie gestern, nur wehte heute ein sehr unangenehmer Wind aus östlichen Richtung genau auf meine Nase (und der Pegel war etwas höher).
Die Bißerkennung war etwas diffizil, denn die Quivertip war durch Wind und Wellen ständig in leichter Bewegung.
Den ersten richtigen Biß hätte ich fast dem Wind zugesprochen, war aber doch ein Fisch am Haken. Ein Aland von gut 40cm, der allerdings erheblich weniger Widerstand leistete als sein etwas größerer Artgenosse von Anfang Februar.






Dosenmaisfreund

Etwas später gabs noch ein Rotauge von geschätzt knapp über 20cm.
Insgesamt macht die Angelei mit der handlichen Kurz-Feeder-Rute definitiv Spaß, bei hoffentlich demnächst angenehmeren Bedingungen sicher noch mehr als heute.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch - macht sich gut auf dem roten Netz...#6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke, die Farbe paßt echt gut. Ist das echtes Bordeaux-Rot? Vielleicht muß ich Browning mal wirklich wichtige Fragen wie diese stellen.

Zu den Alanden hab ich ja eine besondere Beziehung, wie früher hier schon mal ausgeführt. Deshalb freu ich mich jedes Mal über diese Art als Beifang ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Geo zum Aland- sozusagen der Einweihungsfisch zur neuen Kombo. Dieses Wind-Wellen-Gezuppel an der Quiver nervt mich auch, und eintauchen ist irgendwie auch nicht die Lösung. 
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, Minimax. Mit der beschwerten Schwingspitze, so 3-4cm eingetaucht, hätte ich vermutlich eine bessere Bißerkennung bei diesen Bedingungen (Wind, Miniwellen, schwindendes Licht) gehabt.
Ist vielleicht auch so ne Art Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Jungens! Wenn bei dir oben kapitale Haseln sind hoffe ich dass du mich dereinst zu ihnen führen wirst Mario


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch!

Natürlich ein dickes Petri dem Georg zu seinem schönen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Aland!!!

Nur mal zum "nachdenken": Laut den letzten Wetterberichten müsste es beim Georg noch arschkalt sein, im Wasser?!? Aber er fängt seine Fische!!! Da kann es doch eigentlich nicht sein, das wir im Rest der Republik schwer bis nichts an den Haken kriegen!!! Denn hier wird das Wasser bestimmt schon etwas wärmer sein!?!

Das einzige was ich mir denken könnte wäre, das es beim Georg konstant kalt gewesen ist. Im Rest der Republik aber ein auf und ab war! Was den Fischen evtl. auf den Magen schlägt!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nur mal zum "nachdenken": Laut den letzten Wetterberichten müsste es beim Georg noch arschkalt sein, im Wasser?!? Aber er fängt seine Fische!!! Da kann es doch eigentlich nicht sein, das wir im Rest der Republik schwer bis nichts an den Haken kriegen!!! Denn hier wird das Wasser bestimmt schon etwas wärmer sein!?!



entweder das, oder wir müssen uns dem beunruhigenden Gedanken stellen, dass Geomas einfach der beste, vielleicht sogar der besteste aller Ükels ist.
 ...
 .....
 OK, Wer ist für die konstante-Temperatur-Theorie?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich musste aber sehr arg drum kämpfen! Hatte eigentlich nicht die große Hoffnung auf Fisch. Da es ja, wie schon gesagt, ziemlich ähnlich war, wie an der ersten Stelle!!! 

Das ist wohl auch mit ein Grund, weshalb ich selten länger als 1h ohne Biss an einer Stelle (Fluss) ausharre, denn, wie auch hier wieder zu sehen, ähnliche bis fast gleiche Bedingungen aber halt Fisch!!!

Achso hatte ich noch vergessen! Die ersten beiden Haseln waren schon rau wie Schmirgelpapier und die dritte hatte einen schönen "Bauch" weshalb ich sie auch ohne Foto direkt wieder ihrem "Geschäft" hab nachgehen lassen!!! Auch kamen beim Drill zur Wasseroberfläche wieder Minifischis in alle Richtungen auseinanderspritzend dazu! Allerdings waren sie ansonsten "unsichtbar", nicht die kleinste Bewegung an der Oberfläche!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...haha, also das Wasser ist recht kalt (zur Temperatur-Konstanz kann ich nix sagen) und ich bin mit Sicherheit ein Dilettant mit Rute ;-)

Ich schiebs einfach auf die Uhrzeit (der Aland kam etwa ne halbe Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang) und ein ungesundes Maß an Ausdauer meinerseits.
Bin mir relativ sicher, daß ich bei einer praktikablen Bißanzeige im Dunkeln erheblich besser fangen würde. Aber Knicklicht und Stirnlampe sind nicht so meins.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...haha, also das Wasser ist recht kalt (zur Temperatur-Konstanz kann ich nix sagen) und ich bin mit Sicherheit ein Dilettant mit Rute ;-)


Das reicht hier schon um der bestestes (!) Ükel zu sein 


> Ich schiebs einfach auf die Uhrzeit (der Aland kam etwa ne halbe Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang) und ein ungesundes Maß an Ausdauer meinerseits.
> Bin mir relativ sicher, daß ich bei einer praktikablen Bißanzeige im Dunkeln erheblich besser fangen würde. Aber Knicklicht und Stirnlampe sind nicht so meins.


Iirc hat Wilson in seinem (abermals empfohlenen) Buch John Wilson's Coarse Fishing Method Manual ein Diagramm wo er die Spitze mit einer Taschenlampe anstrahlt ohne aufs gewässer zu leuchten oder sich selbst zu blenden. Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Keine falsche bescheidenheit geomas. 

Ein minimal beleuchtetes Target Board müsste doch reichen für die Nacht. Bisse müsste man deutlich sehen können, das Wasser wird nicht angestrahlt und da nur schwaches Leuchtmittel verwendet wird blendets auch nicht. 

Danke für die Besserungswünsche 

https://www.amazon.de/Browning-Zielfischzubehör-Friedfischzubehör-Bissanzeiger-8703012/dp/B00GHNV5Y4 sowas hier meinte ich


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfacher ist es eine "Nachtspitze" zu benützen. Halter  für die feinen Quiverspitzen und kleine Isotopenlichter gibts für deutlich weniger Geld, als ein doch recht umständliches Targetboard.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: danke, an ein Targetboard hatte ich tatsächlich heute beim Angeln gedacht. Wäre aber zu aufwändig, es wirklich Wind-sicher aufzustellen.
Und es würde meiner Idee vom unbeschwerten Angeln mit einem Minimum an „Tackle” widersprechen.
Aber danke für den Hinweis, unter bestimmten Bedingungen sind die Boards sicher Gold wert.

Hier https://youtu.be/uB6Fw6_CkiI , etwa bei Minute 1:25, ist ein Sportsmann beim Installieren einer kleineren Variante des Boards (1968).


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Einfacher ist es eine "Nachtspitze" zu benützen. Halter  für die feinen Quiverspitzen und kleine Isotopenlichter gibts für deutlich weniger Geld, als ein doch recht umständliches Targetboard.



Ja, die Schnur läuft bei der benutzten Rute extrem dich am Blank. Da wirds knapp mit dem Platz für den Knicklichthalter (oder Isotopenhalter).

Für andere Ruten werd ich mir so was aber mit Sicherheit besorgen (die von Enterprise Tackle sollen etwas praktischer sein als die von Drennan) und die von Andi/Bimmelrudi empfohlenen von Stonfo hab ich auch noch.



@ Kochtopf: seitliches Licht ist perfekt! Das ist definitiv VIEL Augenfreundlicher als der mit der Blickrichtung fast identische Strahl einer Stirnlampe.
Ich hatte neulich schon mal billige Lampen mit Rotlicht-Möglichkeit angesehen, werd meine Suche intensivieren. Die müßte ich dann auf ein Ministativ oder zusätzlichen Bankstick montieren, also praktisch parallel zum Ufer.
Als Rotfilter (falls überhaupt nötig) könnte ich auch was aus dem Fotosektor vorbauen/-kleben. Gibt billige Kunstharzfilter für nen Appel und 'n Ei.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...jetzt schneits hier gerade wieder. 

Aber Karfreitag soll es sonnig werden und warm (naja, „warm” ist relativ: dichter an +10° als am Gefrierpunkt). Da werd ich evtl. mal die Uferzonen eines kleinen Waldteiches beackern. Mal sehen, ob die Giebel und evtl. auch die Karpfen schon wieder aktiv sind.


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...jetzt schneits hier gerade wieder.
> 
> Aber Karfreitag soll es sonnig werden und warm (naja, „warm” ist relativ: dichter an +10° als am Gefrierpunkt). Da werd ich evtl. mal die Uferzonen eines kleinen Waldteiches beackern. Mal sehen, ob die Giebel und evtl. auch die Karpfen schon wieder aktiv sind.



Sollte klappen, war gestern ne halbe Stunde mit der Match ohne Futter nur mit ner Dose Mais unterwegs und hab die ersten Karpfen überreden können


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@seltenerHecht: Petri! Im Vereinsteich? Wie viel Fläche?

@Georg: nimm Weizen mit! 

Mail von Friedfischens bekommen, es wurde sich abermals entschuldigt, Mail von iloxx war im Anhang, es scheint tatsächlich bei denen vertauscht worden zu sein, sie bringen das Kostenlos in Ordnung... evtl. Muss man als Gewerbekunde nicht selber ausdrucken und kleben.
Ich glaub es aber erst wenn meine Drennan endlich in meinen Armen liegt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ hecht99: sattes Petri! 
„Unbeschwertes Angeln” ohne viel Zeugs, ohne Futterkampagne ist genau meins. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter nicht abermals verrückt. 
Ansonsten bin ich an dem kleinen Teich (sehr dunkler Untergrund, viele Flachwasserzonen) an einem sonnigen Frühlingstag hoffentlich goldrichtig ;-)


@ Kochtopf: Hatte eher an dicke Flocken Brioche gedacht - danke für Deinen Tipp! Und tut mir wirklich leid, die unendliche Geschichte um die Drennan. 
Eigentlich müßte Andreas jetzt nicht nur eine „Bonus-Spitze” mit ins Paket packen, sondern gleich noch ein paar stramme Döbel dazulegen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Andreas meinte er legt noch was bei, ich bin gespannt. Die Döbels hol ich mir lieber selbst


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Das habe ich an anderer Stelle mal gepostet und es bezieht sich auch eher aufs Mittelmeer, ist aber sicherlich für die Ostsee auch ganz brauchbar. Da der Geomas sich die Meeräsche als Fernziel erwählt hat,  möchte ich hier mal kurz beschreiben wie man diesen doch sehr launischen Fisch am besten beangelt.
Im  laufe vieler Jarzehnte habe ich dutzende Männer zwischen 6 und 86  Jahren gesehen, denen vor Wut und Verzweiflung die Tränen in den Augen  standen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 .
Wenn diese Fische nicht gerade im Fressrausch sind, ernähren sie sich als Filtrierer und sind kaum zu fangen.
Es gibt zahlreiche Ausnahmen, wo die Fische jeden kleinen Köder wie blöde attackieren, aber in der Regel sind sie zickig.
Da muß man anfüttern, um die Tiere in den Fressrausch zu bringen.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Zur futterzubereitung nehme ich einen großen EsGe Zauberstab mit in den Urlaub, aber es geht natürlich auch von Hand.
Man  zerkleinert 1kg Toast, 1kg frische Sardinen und 2 Dosen Oelsardinen,  knetet sich von einem 10tel einen zähen Angelteig, und verarbeitet den  Rest zu flüssigem Brei. Der muß richtig fein sein und sich sofort im  Wasser als Wolke verteilen.
Wenn man die Fische so halbwegs lokalisiert hat, beginnt man mit einer kleinen Suppenkelle zu füttern.
Es  dauert oft nur Sekunden bis die ersten Meeräschen auftauchen, jedoch  vorsicht! Jetzt bloß nicht mit dem angeln anfangen, dann verscheucht man  mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Fische. Erstmal ca.15min langsam und  ganz entspannt durchfüttern.
Sobald die Fische richtig gierig sind, greift man die vorher vorbereitete und beköderte Rute, und beginnt zu fischen.
Das  Set-up besteht günstigstenfalls aus einer normalen Matchmontage, also Waggler mit  14-16er Vorfach und mit nach untenhin leichter werdender Bebleiung.
Ziel ist es den Köder halbwegs natürlich absinken zu lassen.
Nach dem Biss den Fisch sofort vom Schwarm weg führen - ganz wichtig!
Diese Futtermenge sollte für ca. 30min genügen; 15min anfüttern - 15min angeln.
In  der Zeit kann man mit etwas geschick 6-8 gute Fische fangen. Will man  länger fischen, erhöht man die Menge an Futter entsprechend.
Im Hafenbecken ist es mit dieser Methode fast unmöglich nichts zu fangen, aber diese Fische sollte man nicht essen.
Wenn  man sich die Mühe macht, an der offenen Felsküste nach diesen Tieren zu  suchen, wird es zwar schwieriger, aber man fängt eine echte  Köstlichkeit!
Viel Erfolg


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  vielen Dank, rhinefischer! Hab Deinen Beitrag per Lesezeichen „gesichert”.

Das größte Problem sehe ich im Lokalisieren der Fische - entweder ich seh sie da, wo das Angeln verboten ist, oder ich seh sie gar nicht. Das bezieht sich jetzt auf die Gewässer vor der Haustür (Unterwarnow und Ostsee bei Rostock).
Eine Stelle in der Nähe an der Ostsee soll sowohl Meeräschen als auch Alande bieten - das brackige Wasser hat immer ein paar Überraschungen parat.

Und vielleicht sollte ich beim nächsten Urlaub in Dänemark/Südschweden ne Matche einpacken, dort habe ich in Hafennähe früher häufig große Schwärme gesehen.


PS: die Briten betreiben wohl auch eine Art von Brackwasser-Feedern auf Meeräschen. Als Futter dient (falls ich es richtig erinnere) mashed oder liquidized bread, als Köder Brotflocke oder das Magic Bread von Mosella. Ist vermutlich eine gute Methode für Tidengewässer, nicht für tiefe Hafenbecken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier passend möchte ich zum dem #6 feinen Beitrag von rhinefisher mal anmerken: Das geht auch so an vielen Stellen mit Weißfischen, zumindest im Sommerbeißwahn. 
Ich nehme zum Baden nun immer auch gleich Angelgerät mit. :m

Ich sehe noch immer vor mir die hunderte (Weiß-)Fische, die im kaum knietiefen Wasser wie wahnsinnig sich gegenseitig nicht einen Krümel gönnend, um meine und der anderen Waden herumschießen, weil sie zur Belustigung der Badenden und vielen Kinder mit allem möglichen Kohlenhydratfutter von Brötchen bis Kartoffelchips angefüttert schier ausgetickt sind.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gentlemen,
wir sprachen ja gestern erst von allerlei Problemen mit diesen neumodischen Zitterspitzen bei Wind und Wellen.
Durch Zufall konnte ich heute -noch originalverpackt- diese kunstvolle Vorrichtung zur Anzeige von Bissen beim Grundangeln erstehen. Es handelt sich um eine genialistische Konstruktion von mutmaßlich unübertrefflicher Sensibilität
und präziser Arglist, die schon bald den Sport, wie wir ihn kennen, revolutionieren dürfte. Ich präsentiere
Ihnen also: "The Mardon"

Für Hinweise, wo die Batterien einzulegen sind, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ was für ein, Pardon, geiles Teil! 

Knicklichthalter (oder Isotop) an den federnden Indikator und  alle Probleme sind gelöst. Und die Batterien tut man besser in ein Transistorradio für geschmackvolle Unterhaltung am Angelplatz.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vom Prinzip her wie eine butt mounted sprigtip - gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn man ohne Quivertips sehr fein auf Grund angelt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein Versuch ist es wert um "spitzenlose" Ruten/Oldtimer ohne ständiges Schnurhalten sensibel zu fischen. EIgentlich kein schlechter Ansatz. Dennoch nehme ich an, das es Gründe geben muss, warum sich die Apparatur nicht durchgesetzt hat, bzw. seit buchstäblich Jahrzehnten in dem Laden geschlummert hat. Ich vermute, ein Grund könnte die Feder sein- das man nylonfressende Spiralfedern und Schnüre möglichst immer weit voneinander entfernt halten sollte, ist ja bekannt..

Ich glaub, Knicklicht an dem orangenen Indikatordraht zu befestigen würde zu Problemen führen- es scheint ja so zu sein, das die Schnur an diesem frei auf und ab gleiten muss. Mal sehen, vielleicht funktionierts irgendwie. Lustiges Teil auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du mit dem Teil nicht klarkommst und bevor du es verbastelst, stelle ich mich gerne als splendider Verhandlungspartner zur Verfügung!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nettes Teil - und schnell mal selbstgemacht.. .


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Teil nicht klarkommst und bevor du es verbastelst, stelle ich mich gerne als *splendider Verhandlungspartner* zur Verfügung!



Jetzt weiss ich das es gut ist! Nein, im Ernst, im Gegensatz zu meiner humorigen Gerätevorstellung setze ich im Stillen doch einige Hoffnungen in das Objekt, ich hab da schon länger drüber gegrübelt, es wurde wieder virulent bei der Avon- und Barbenrutenrecherche. Verbasteln werd ichs auf keinen Fall, ich schreib Dir gleich mal ne Nachricht#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist ein skurriler Fund lieber Minimax, horridoh und fette Beute! Bin sehr auf Praxisberichte mit erklärenden Bildern gespannt. Ich bin vorhin bei meinem FLAG eingefallen. "Nur mal Würmer holen" hat zwanzig EUR gekostet. Plus nen Meter Gratis 0,30er Mono als Testmuster, Maden und unerbittlichen Kleinteilen. Hab interessante Öhrhaken von VMC und Gamakatzu gekauft, beide Wurmhaken aber keiner Ähnlichkeit zu einander. Dies WE komm ich ans Wasser. Und wenn alle bei draufgehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: dann laß es krachen am WE!

@ Minimax: ich grübele schon eine Weile über praktikable Lösungen zur Grundangel-Bißanzeige bei Nacht. Ein Apparatus irgendwo zwischen Rolle und Leitring scheint mir prinzipiell eine besser Lösung zu sein als Bißanzeiger an der Rutenspitze (Swingtips und Quivertips eingeschlossen).
Idealerweise wäre diese Gerätschaft am hinteren Rutenhalter oder möglicherweise an einem extra Bankstick befestigt, würde die Schnur bei energischem Biß/Anschlag ohne weiteres Gefummel freigeben und wäre auch bei Dunkelheit einfach zu sehen und zu bedienen.
Evtl. kämen Drop-Off-Indikatoren wie im Raubfischbereich in Betracht, oder eben „heckmontierte” Quivertips - egal ob jetzt von Natur aus biegsam oder mit Feder versehen.
Mit Swingern hab ich nicht so viel Erfahrung, das einzige Modell, das ich nutze (Micro von Fox) funktioniert ganz gut, ist aber evtl. immer noch einen Nummer zu schwer/unsensibel für die wirklich leichte Grundangelei.

Am Blank montierte Quivertips wie dies hier https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/swing-and-quiver-tips/tipmaster-xtreme sind vielleicht tagsüber bei viel Wind sinnvoll, aber bei Dunkelheit möchte ich ne einfachere Lösung (die „Pig-Tail-Eyes” gefallen mir nicht).

Bobbins mag ich, leichte Modelle sind auch sehr sensibel, da muß ich noch mal forschen. 

Die Piepser, naja, haben viele Vorteile, aber eine rein mechanische Lösung find ich interessanter.


@ Andal: hättest Du noch einen Vorschlag für „butt mounted springtips”?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Andal: hättest Du noch einen Vorschlag für „butt mounted springtips”?



Da gibt es leider  nur noch Bastelvorlagen, maximal. Das Zeug von L. Hülßle hat sich auch nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also ich muss ja sagen, die Schnur (Sufix Elite oder 21, weiss ich gerade nicht genau) die mir mitgegeben wurde könnte meiner Stroft gefährlich werden. Trotz 0.30 seeeehr geschmeidig und weich ohne läppsch zu wirken. Darauf baue ich mir erstmal mit den VMC Wurmhaken zwei schöne Aalvorfächer. Ich muss die Schnur unbedingt im Auge behalten... leider konnte mir der Fachhändler noch keine Angaben zum Preis machen.

Zudem unter meiner Beute: roter Erdbeerweizen von Sensas, brutal reduziert weil MHD bis Jahresende. Bis dahin sollte ich ihn verangelt haben 
Hach, so ein Abstecher im Angelladen tröstet einen ungemein


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Da gibt es leider  nur noch Bastelvorlagen, maximal. Das Zeug von L. Hülßle hat sich auch nicht durchgesetzt.



Wenn man "Butt mounted springtips" googlet kommt der Ükel an zweiter Stelle. Bezeichnend.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man "Butt mounted springtips" googlet kommt der Ükel an zweiter Stelle. Bezeichnend.



Dann sollten wir uns schleunigst überlegen, worum es sich dabei handelt, und einen Verkaufspreis festlegen!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dies WE komm ich ans Wasser. Und wenn alle bei draufgehen.



Du musst unbedingt und endlich ans Wasser. Wenn alles nichts hilft hier ein kleiner Wink: Wie leicht ist es, sich beim familiären Ostereiersuchen zu verlaufen, ohne das es bemerkt wird. Vielleicht stößt man ja bei dieser Gelegenheit auf sein Tackle, das man am Abend vorher hinter dem Schuppen deponiert hat.




geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: ich grübele schon eine Weile über praktikable Lösungen zur Grundangel-Bißanzeige bei Nacht.



Vielleicht gibt es garnicht "die" Lösung. Eisige sturmgepeitschte kohlrabenschwarze Finsternis am wilden Fluss erfordert ja ganz andere Ansätze als der Stille Weiher im Mondenschein einer samtenen Maiennacht.
Das Spannungsfeld der unendlichen Bissanzeigemöglichkeiten erstreckt sich zwischen Einzelsignal und gradueller Anzeige einerseits sowie Ruten- und Ufermontiert andererseits. Eine weitere Option die aber nicht gegenseitig exklusiv ist, ist natürlich Optisch-Akustisch.

Wenns die Bedingungen erlauben, würde ich wie Du in Richtung Graduell und Uferbasiert tendieren, da ginge auch ein Silberpapier, das blinkend und raschelnd im trockenen Schnurbogen über die Wiese am Maienweiher gezogen wird.
Angelt man hingegen beim Weltuntergang unter der Brück´ am Tay, wäre die Einzelsignal-Rutenmontiert Option in Form einer saugroben Aalglocke vorzuziehen.
Und bei beiden Extremen passt immer noch irgendwo ein Knicki dran.

Anders ausgedrückt: Ich weiss mir auch keinen Rat.


----------



## kati48268

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab die Diskussion um dies:


geomas schrieb:


> Ein Apparatus irgendwo zwischen Rolle und Leitring scheint mir prinzipiell eine besser Lösung zu sein als Bißanzeiger an der Rutenspitze


nicht komplett verfolgt.
Sucht ihr vielleicht so was:
http://www.helis-biss.de/news.php
?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hab die Diskussion um dies:
> 
> nicht komplett verfolgt.
> Sucht ihr vielleicht so was:
> http://www.helis-biss.de/news.php
> ?



Dankeschön für den Link, sehr interessant! Wir sind noch bei der Grundlagenforschung.|rolleyes Das Ding baut auf dem System Hülße auf, rutenmontiert, absolute Bissanzeige durch Glocke und Pieper, relative Bissanzeige durch Seitenarm. Wenn man das von der Rute losgelöst hinkriegen könnte..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Georg könnte auch wie weiland John Sidley vorgehen - Kiesel auf die Spule und Metallradkappe drunter. 100% Analog und Oldschool


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Georg könnte auch wie weiland John Sidley vorgehen - Kiesel auf die Spule und Metallradkappe drunter. 100% Analog und Oldschool



Das wäre dann absolutes Signal-Uferbasiert-Akustisch.. Also Typ I. B. 2. Ich merke, ich steigere mich da in was rein...

 Übrigens sollte man, bei aller Heldenverehrung, vorsichtig sein, Sidley nachzueifern, dem armen Teufel...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was wäre der Rock N Roll ohne tragische Helden? Phil Lynott, Bon Scott, Kurt Cobain, Pete Steele, Sid Vicious... der arme Teufel Sidley passt da gut rein in die Riege


----------



## kati48268

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön für den Link, sehr interessant! Wir sind noch bei der Grundlagenforschung.|rolleyes Das Ding baut auf dem System Hülße auf, rutenmontiert, absolute Bissanzeige durch Glocke und Pieper, relative Bissanzeige durch Seitenarm. Wenn man das von der Rute losgelöst hinkriegen könnte..


Ist lt. Hersteller sogar älter als das Hülße-System, aber immer weiter entwickelt worden.
Hab ein älteres Modell schon ewig ungenutzt rumliegen, irgendwie nie zu gekommen mich damit wirklich zu beschäftigen.
Ein Pieper ist nicht integriert. Bisserkennung über den beleuchteten(!) Stab, den es in verschiedenen Varianten gibt, auch mit/ohne Glocke.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hülße-System, helis Bissanzeiger... wat et allet jibt... ükel bildet


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf jeden Fall werden es, Dank an Minimax, sehr interessante Versuche werden! *freu*


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal was Anderes. Morgen startet ja die Sachsen-Anhalt-Offensive. Nachdem mein Plan Spionagesatelliten umzulenken nicht gänzlich erfolgreich war (Nein, ich bin kein zwanghafter Kontrollfreak!!!!!! Die wären sparsamer mit Ausrufezeichen!!!!!!) hab ich heut ein Vorstandsmitglied  eines lokalen Angelvereins bezüglich eines unserer Zielgewässer angerufen, und in aller Unschuld nach Wasserstand und Döbeln angefragt. Nachdem ich mit viel schmootschi an der etwas skeptischen Mrs. Vorstand vorbei gekommen bin, hat der sehr nette Kollege richtig Infos auf den Tisch gelegt: Stellen, Methoden, Köder, Spezialtips ("Immer mit Schnurbogen!"). Übrigens nicht auf Nachfrae, sondern von alleine. Das muss man einmal auch hervorheben, in dieser Zeit der Gewässerhüterei, wo jeder Tümpel wie ein Chalkstream vor Fremden geschützt wird, wie freundlich, kollegial und zugänglich wir im echten Leben eigentlich sind.
 Eine wirklich schöne Erfahrung,


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe du hälst uns über die Gründlingsjagd auf dem Laufenden  (und dass der Vorstand nicht mit Absicht Rohrkrepierertipps gegeben hat um seinen Kreidefluss des Herzens vor den Fleischmachern aus der Großstadt zu schützen.)
Ich wünsche dir und deinem Silent Buddy viel Spaß und gute Unterhaltung bei der Fischwaid!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und/oder Spaß bei Deiner/Eurer Expedition ins Reich der Pferdergründlinge! 
Ist immer ein schöner Moment, wenn man auf auskunftsfreudige Petrijünger bauen kann. Passiert ja nicht so oft, desto größer ist dann die Freude ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ kati: Danke für den Tipp! Der Helis-Bißanzeiger (und verwandte Systeme) waren mir schon aufgefallen, probiert hab ich diese noch nicht. 
Gibt schon ne Menge Tüftler unter uns Anglern, hier http://www.zandavan.co.uk/rollovers.html ist ein System aus GB.


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt muss ich mich mal als blutiger Anfänger outen: Welchen Vorteil hat denn so ein Rollover gegenüber einer gut eingestellten Freilaufrolle? Ist nach dem ersten Anschauen doch nur Spielzeug und technischer Overkill.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein letztes Mal zum Thema „analoge” Bißanzeiger bei Dunkelheit: 

Knicklichter/Isotope an der Rutenspitze (Feedertip/Swingtip) halte ich beim feinen Angeln für sub-optimal, da diese zusätzliche Quellen für mögliche Tüddel bieten, speziell bei Nacht.
An der Rute montierte Bißanzeiger wie das helis-System oder auch den Tipmaster von Premier halte ich für generell praktisch, aber bei Nacht vermute ich, daß Bankstick-montierte Bißanzeiger ähnlicher Bauart weniger anfällig sind für Fehler durch den „DAU” (dümmsten anzunehmenden User = Georg).

Bankstick-montierte Bißanzeiger wie kleine Hanger, Swinger habe ich noch nicht ausreichend erforscht. Vorteil ist die Bankstick-Montage, Nachteil der bislang erprobten Modelle ist der notwendige Einsatz von Isotopen (okay, kann man über ebay aus dem UK beschaffen) sowie evtl. auch die Sensibilität (Überprüfung mit sehr feiner Schnur und sehr leichten Bleien steht noch aus).

Affenkletterer hab ich auch noch nicht probiert - sicher einen Versuch wert.
Sicher sind die Dinger anfällig für Dreck auf der „Stange” oder dem Inneren des Kletterers, aber die einfache Idee dahinter gefällt mir.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich mal als blutiger Anfänger outen: Welchen Vorteil hat denn so ein Rollover gegenüber einer gut eingestellten Freilaufrolle? Ist nach dem ersten Anschauen doch nur Spielzeug und technischer Overkill.



Mir gehts in diesem Fall ausschließlich um die Bißanzeige bei Dunkelheit - nach Möglichkeit ohne nervenden Pieper.
Deshalb hab ich nach der Anregung durch Minimaxens historischen Fund meine Gedanken zu sammeln versucht ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Minimaxens historischen Fund



 Nabu, die-Tierrechtsganisation-die-nicht-genannt-werden-darf, das vereinigte Cormoran-Commonwealth sowie (natürlich) der DAFV bilden eine unheilige Allianz um das alles zu unterdrücken. Jetzt steh ich auch auf IHRER Liste...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> * Ist nach dem ersten Anschauen doch nur Spielzeug und technischer Overkill.*



Du sagst es als wäre es was schlechtes 
Wenn wir schischi aus dem Forum entfernen würden gäbe es in zwei Tagen nur noch einen Fred - "Gebt uns das Schischi zurück!" :m

@Georg: als jemand der wirklich fast ausschliesslich nachts angelt im Sommer: bei richtig passenden (Mini-)Knicklichthaltern und ein wenig Übung und Achtsamkeit vertüddelt so gut wie nie was. Vielleicht mit der Knicklichtfarbe experimentieren bis alles passt aber mit weniger Aufwand geht einem kein Licht auf


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Georg: als jemand der wirklich fast ausschliesslich nachts angelt im Sommer: bei richtig passenden (Mini-)Knicklichthaltern und ein wenig Übung und Achtsamkeit vertüddelt so gut wie nie was. Vielleicht mit der Knicklichtfarbe experimentieren bis alles passt aber mit weniger Aufwand geht einem kein Licht auf



Danke fürs Mutmachen ;-)
Ein richtiger Nachtangler wird wohl nie aus mir werden. Ich muß einfach etwas tüfteln. 
Eine Taschenlampe mit gedämpftem Rotlicht, seitlich auf die Swing- oder Feeder-Tip gerichtet könnte schon mal viel bewirken.
Dazu eine ebenfalls gedämpfte „Arbeitsbeleuchtung” mit *sehr weichem* Licht zum Beködern/Abhaken/Hantieren - das wär zusammen schon mal ein Anfang.

Mal sehen, vielleicht experimentiere ich tagsüber noch etwas mehr mit Swinger, Hanger & Co.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke fürs Mutmachen ;-)
> Ein richtiger Nachtangler wird wohl nie aus mir werden. Ich muß einfach etwas tüfteln.
> Eine Taschenlampe mit gedämpftem Rotlicht, seitlich auf die Swing- oder Feeder-Tip gerichtet könnte schon mal viel bewirken.
> Dazu eine ebenfalls gedämpfte „Arbeitsbeleuchtung” mit *sehr weichem* Licht zum Beködern/Abhaken/Hantieren - das wär zusammen schon mal ein Anfang.
> 
> Mal sehen, vielleicht experimentiere ich tagsüber noch etwas mehr mit Swinger, Hanger & Co.



Angelkumpel und ich haben sehr ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Rotlicht bei beködern, Montieren etc. gemacht. Beim Keschern und größerem Hin und her müssen wir aber auch Weißlicht schalten.
Das Problem mit sehr weichem Licht ist ja nicht ein Leuchtmittel geringer Stärke zu finden, sondern einen Reflektor geeigneter Größe, und dann ist der Leichtigkeistsansatz gleich wieder _perdu. _Nachtangeln ähnlet Höhlentauchen: Alles stärker, redundanter, gröber. Nicht ein Hakenlöser sondern drei, etc. Das echte, tiefe Nachtangeln a la Zokker und co schreckt mich auch, aber in der schönen Jahreszeit wär es eine Sünde vor den Fledermäusen einzupacken.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Georg: https://www.tueftler-und-heimwerker.de/eigenbau-diffusor-led-leuchten/ du als Fotospezi hast das bestimmt auf der Pfanne aber ich musste weiches licht googlen... für mich gibt es nur warm und kalt bzw hell und dunkel 

@ Minimax schöner Vergleich mit Höhlentauchen. Ein helles Tuch als Unterlage für Montage etx. Wirkt wunder


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Ja, kann ich so nachvollziehen. Stirnlampe hab ich durch - nicht mein Ding. Praktisch sind die Dinger schon, aber da Lichtstrahl und Blickwinkel fast identisch sind mag ich die Art der Beleuchtung nicht.
Wie gesagt, gerichtetes Rotlicht seitlich auf die Rutenspitze und so etwas wie eine „Bivy-Laterne” mit Mattglasscheibe als Arbeitslicht zum Hantieren sind vermutlich eine praktikable Lösung.

Ne Softbox oder ähnliches aus dem Fotobereich ans Wasser zu schleppen ist mir zu aufwändig. 

Ach ja - ein Hakenlöser reicht mir, wenn er in grellem Orange gefertigt wurde ;-) Den Camo-Irrsinn hab ich noch nie mitgemacht, alle wichtigen Hilfsmittel sind schön bunt.
Den Angelkram in Tarnfarben von anderen Anglern sammel ich dann immer am nächsten Tag ein.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

yay, jetzt geht's los! Angelkumpel ist unterwegs und pickt mich gleich auf. Ich wünsch Euch viele Stunden am Wasser über Ostern und recht viel Erfolg.

 This is a Romeo Foxtrott, Mr. Chub, shall we Dance?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCU0_QHUO-M

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Minimax ist jetzt in der... DANGER ZONE!

*ed*
chub don't surf!


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Minimax: Petri [emoji106]. Mir steht noch eine harte Diskussion mit dem Imperator bevor...[emoji15]


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Unser Umzugswagen ist auch gepackt und gleich geht es los ans Wasser. Vielleicht ist uns das Glück hold und läßt uns nicht wieder schneidern (nichts gegen Schneider, sollen ja auch Leute sein). 

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Angelplatzbeleuchtung
ich benutze eine Taschenlampe mit diffuser.
https://www.amazon.de/profecional-Flashlight-Taschenlampe-verstellbarer-Diffusor/dp/B077TBV8M7/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1522396507&sr=8-3&keywords=led+taschenlampe+diffusor

und ein Bankstick mit so etwas 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00VODLY5C...=9068419&hvtargid=pla-422172326143&th=1&psc=1

als Halterung.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin moin!
Irgendwie schon mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden und dann festgestellt dass ich keine Maden habe..#q.
Jetzt muß ich extra nach Holland... auch nicht sooo schlimm; gibt es zu den Maden noch lekker Pommes mit Gulasch...

Wünsche allen Ükeln viel Erfolg und frohe Ostern.
Los gehts..#h


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal eine kleine Anleitung an die möglichen Nachtangler.

1. Ordnung am Angelplatz ist von existenzieller Bedeutung, in einem Chaos von Köder, Hakenlöser, Messer, Zange usw. findet man bei Dunkelheit ohne viel Licht garnichts.

2. Wenig Licht ist (für mich) oft mehr und besser. Wenn sich die Augen erstmal an die Dunkelheit gewöhnt haben, ist sehr viel auch ohne extra Licht möglich, dann reicht eine olle Petroleumlampe voll und ganz aus.

3. Um abgelegte Gegenstände schneller zu finden, ein altes weißes Bettlaken vorab an der Angestelle ausbreiten. Darauf dann alle Angelutensilien ablegen.

Wenn man keine Knicklichter an die Rutenspitze montieren möchte/kann, Kletteraffe oder Schwinger versehen mit einem Knicklicht leisten da gute Dienst. Würde, wenn möglich, Schwinger sogar den Vorzug geben da man Fallbisse damit besser wahrnimmt.
Nachtangeln, egal ob auf Aal, Weißfisch oder Karpfen hat schon ein großes Suchtpotenzial.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Knicklichter an die Rutenspitze montieren möchte/kann, Kletteraffe oder Schwinger versehen mit einem Knicklicht leisten da gute Dienst.



Nachtfeedern ist meiner Meinung nach mit Knicklichtern an der Spitze sowieso nicht zu lösen. Nach wenigen Minuten drauf starren verschwimmt die Sicht, man glaubt Bisse zu haben, wo keine sind und ist generell schnell gestresst.

Ich bin zum Method Feedern bei Nacht umgewechselt, hänge mir kleine Knicklichter an einem selbstgebauten System an die Schnur und warte auf den Biss.

Das Gute an der Nummer, die Knicklichter fliegen beim Method Feedern gleich 2 Meter hoch, es entgeht einem Nichts. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



schomi schrieb:


> @ Angelplatzbeleuchtung
> ich benutze eine Taschenlampe mit diffuser.
> https://www.amazon.de/profecional-Flashlight-Taschenlampe-verstellbarer-Diffusor/dp/B077TBV8M7/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1522396507&sr=8-3&keywords=led+taschenlampe+diffusor
> 
> und ein Bankstick mit so etwas
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00VODLY5C...=9068419&hvtargid=pla-422172326143&th=1&psc=1
> 
> als Halterung.



Danke! Habe gestern Abend noch etwas mit vorhandenen Taschenlampen experimentiert - ich hab welche, die prima in ebenfalls vorhandene „Butt-Rest” passen. 1 Problem gelöst (evtl. werde ich bei der Lampe noch nachrüsten). So etwas würde ich für die Beleuchtung der Rutenspitze nutzen (mit Rot-Filter).

Für die Beleuchtung des „Sitzplatzes” zum Anködern, Abhaken, Hantieren werd ich mir so etwas in der Art holen: http://www.varta-consumer.de/de-de/...ofessional-line/led-outdoor-sports-lantern-3d und vermutlich einen Teil des „Glases” abkleben, damit ich nur den Sitzplatz- oder „Arbeitsbereich” beleuchte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Anleitung an die möglichen Nachtangler.
> 
> 1. Ordnung am Angelplatz ist von existenzieller Bedeutung, in einem Chaos von Köder, Hakenlöser, Messer, Zange usw. findet man bei Dunkelheit ohne viel Licht garnichts.
> 
> 2. Wenig Licht ist (für mich) oft mehr und besser. Wenn sich die Augen erstmal an die Dunkelheit gewöhnt haben, ist sehr viel auch ohne extra Licht möglich, dann reicht eine olle Petroleumlampe voll und ganz aus.
> 
> 3. Um abgelegte Gegenstände schneller zu finden, ein altes weißes Bettlaken vorab an der Angestelle ausbreiten. Darauf dann alle Angelutensilien ablegen.
> 
> Wenn man keine Knicklichter an die Rutenspitze montieren möchte/kann, Kletteraffe oder Schwinger versehen mit einem Knicklicht leisten da gute Dienst. Würde, wenn möglich, Schwinger sogar den Vorzug geben da man Fallbisse damit besser wahrnimmt.
> Nachtangeln, egal ob auf Aal, Weißfisch oder Karpfen hat schon ein großes Suchtpotenzial.



Danke für Deine Tipps! Punkt 1+2 kann ich absolut bestätigen. Die Qualität des Lichts ist auch wichtig. Zu Punkt 3: ich hab immer alte Handtücher dabei, die bieten mir genug Platz zum Ablegen des „Krams”.
Benutzt Du selbst auch Swinger für die „feinere Grundangelei”? Da muß ich noch etwas testen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey  Georg, das System an meinem Waggler hatte ich mir selbst ausgetüfftelt, schon vor Jahren, um an schweren Tagen nur noch das 0,1g schwere Schrotblei dem Fisch als Gewicht entgegen zu werfen. 

Die Montage funktioniert wie das moderne Liften an einem Driftbeater. Es gibt ja die Variante mit nur einem Schrot oder meine Version, altenglisch mit Hebeblei und Kette um zu stabilisieren oder das Sinkverhalten zu beeinflussen.

Ich dachte bis vor kurzem diese Montage wird, auch wegen der Form des Waggler, nicht gefischt/so nicht ausgeführt. Bei der Lektüre auf dem Klo fand ich dann einen Artikel mit selbiger Bebleiung.

Da dachte ich, ich habe was cooles erfunden, gabs aber doch schon. Funktioniert aber erstklassig in Kombination mit meinen schmalen Antennen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr an einem kleinen Waldteich.
Überall lagen noch Schneereste, die aber innerhalb von ein paar Stunden deutlich abgeschmolzen sind.






Vordere Rutenablage an der „Super-Clamp” - nicht perfekt, die Lösung, aber stabil

Hatte die neue kurze Feederrute und eine Schwingspitzrute mit - Plan war es, gezielt die flacheren Uferbereiche zu beangeln, in der Hoffnung, daß sich dort das Wasser schneller erwärmt und zum Tummelplatz der Fische wird.
Erstaunlicherweise hörte ich im Verlauf des Ansitzes die Fische in den abgelegenen Schattenbereichen springen oder rollen.
Um es kurz zu machen: kein Biß, kein Zupfer - nichts außer einem kapitalen Hänger (sind sehr viele Äste im Wasser - Waldteich eben) sowie einem erfolgreich gelandeten Kinderpullover.

Das nächste Mal werd ich die Strategie anpassen: eine Rute, leichtestes Gepäck, Polbrille und Minifernglas und dann ab auf die Pirsch. Also nur dort angeln, wo ich Fische direkt ausmachen kann.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hey  Georg, das System an meinem Waggler hatte ich mir selbst ausgetüfftelt, schon vor Jahren, um an schweren Tagen nur noch das 0,1g schwere Schrotblei dem Fisch als Gewicht entgegen zu werfen.
> 
> Die Montage funktioniert wie das moderne Liften an einem Driftbeater. Es gibt ja die Variante mit nur einem Schrot oder meine Version, altenglisch mit Hebeblei und Kette um zu stabilisieren oder das Sinkverhalten zu beeinflussen.
> 
> Ich dachte bis vor kurzem diese Montage wird, auch wegen der Form des Waggler, nicht gefischt/so nicht ausgeführt. Bei der Lektüre auf dem Klo fand ich dann einen Artikel mit selbiger Bebleiung.
> 
> Da dachte ich, ich habe was cooles erfunden, gabs aber doch schon. Funktioniert aber erstklassig in Kombination mit meinen schmalen Antennen.



Okay, also 1 Mini-Bleischrot in Hakennähe. Ich mag die Driftbeater, excellente Bißanzeige. Kamen die Bisse als typische Hebebisse?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Okay, also 1 Mini-Bleischrot in Hakennähe. Ich mag die Driftbeater, excellente Bißanzeige. Kamen die Bisse als typische Hebebisse?



Das Schrot steht knapp über Grund, idr. 5 Zentimeter. So schwer, wie die Antenne es eben braucht. Die Bisse kamen nicht vom Grund, die ersten beiden Stunden habe ich Köder gewechselt und die Montage abgelegt präsentiert. Bis dahin hatte ich 2 Fische, beide Bisse kamen in der Absinkphase. 

Schrote verschoben, Montage im Mittelwasser platziert, abgeräumt. Typische Stippertricks brachten die Fische.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Schrot steht knapp über Grund, idr. 5 Zentimeter. So schwer, wie die Antenne es eben braucht. Die Bisse kamen nicht vom Grund, die ersten beiden Stunden habe ich Köder gewechselt und die Montage abgelegt präsentiert. Bis dahin hatte ich 2 Fische, beide Bisse kamen in der Absinkphase.
> 
> Schrote verschoben, Montage im Mittelwasser platziert, abgeräumt. Typische Stippertricks brachten die Fische.



Ahh, verstanden. Danke. 
Dann hast Du diese Form des Wagglers gewählt wegen der Sichtbarkeit der Antenne (des „Blobs” oben)?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ahh, verstanden. Danke.
> Dann hast Du diese Form des Wagglers gewählt wegen der Sichtbarkeit der Antenne (des „Blobs” oben)?



Ich nenne das Ding immer "Puk".

Ich hatte heute zwei grundlegende Gedanken. Zum einen den Dödelköppen im AB zu zeigen, das ich sowohl mit Feeder, als auch Picker, aber auch Float angeln kann, zum anderen aber war es rein strategischer Natur, weil auch heute wieder ein Wetterwechsel war, der nur sehr leichtes Angeln als Methode qualifiziert.

Pose ist immer noch leichter als Pickern und Feedern, die Liftmontage war heute bei leichtem Wind, aber auch etwas tieferem Wasser (2,5m) die erste Wahl. Die Pose steht Klasse, die Bisse werden durch steigende Antenne angezeigt. Ich sehe den Waggler dann einfach besser. Stipp-Posen haben ja oft den Nachteil der kürze Wegen schon rein optisch Hebebisse nur dezent wiederzugeben(außer man nimmt ein massives Hebeschrot, dann wirds für den Fisch aber wieder schwerer). Mit spiegelnden Wolken und Wellen hast du dann aber keinen Spaß. 

Dazu ist der Widerstand, den der Fisch bemerkt, bei dieser Präsentation einfach die leichtest Mögliche mir bekannte Ausführung abseits der freien Leine. Der Waggler kommt ja sofort nach oben und du kannst den Anhieb setzen, da merkt der Plötz noch nichts.

Das Problem heute war aber, das der Fisch eben nicht vom Grund fressen wollte und dieses Gefühl hatte ich über die Jahre schon öfters, gerade wenn es um Rotaugen und Rotfedern geht. Diese stehen nicht immer am Grund und schon gar nicht zu jeder Zeit, wenn es kalt ist. Den Fisch nach unten zu ziehen wäre eine Variante gewesen, allerdings steht dann immer die Problematik der Hänger im Raum und dazu kombiniert das recht maue Köderspiel. Du kannst den Köder nicht bewegen und über Grund schleifen, der liegt einfach immer Starr, gerade beim Grundangeln im See/Stillwasser. Versuchst du es dennoch, landest du im Geäst oder Kraut.

Die Pose war für mich heute die "Allzweckwaffe" weil ich den Fisch variantenreich bespielen kann, bis ich die notwendige Rückmeldung bekomme, um gezielt zu fangen, bis ich den Schwarm verliere. 

Ich schreibs ja immer wieder: Pose>Feedern/Pickern. Nicht ohne Grund.

Edith: Ich wollte Döbelköppen schreiben, aber Dödel passt auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Paar Lütte Plötzen rausgeleiert und spricht davon das er mit Pose angeln kann :m  :l


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haha, ein paar lütte Plötz an der Posenrute sind immerhin besser als ein Kinderpullover mit der leichten Feederrute ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Paar Lütte Plötzen rausgeleiert und spricht davon das er mit Pose angeln kann :m  :l



Unabhängig davon: Gelebte und erfolgreiche Praxis vs. englische leblose Theorie.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon: Gelebte und erfolgreiche Praxis vs. englische leblose Theorie.



Chris sei nicht so empfindsam #y 
Hab schon oft genug gesagt dass ich geil finde was du machst, da musst du nicht auf jede Stichelei reagieren schässelein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Chris sei nicht so empfindsam #y
> Hab schon oft genug gesagt dass ich geil finde was du machst, da musst du nicht auf jede Stichelei reagieren schässelein



Quatsch, aber ich fische nun schon so lange und intensiv auf Weißfisch, das ich die herabwürdigende Wertung vom kleinen Fisch nicht mehr hören kann. Nicht der große Fisch drückt die Kompetenz aus, sondern die gut durchgeführte Technik und der Fang bei widrigen Bedingungen.

Was im Nachgang so Easy Peasy aussieht war recht mühsames und schweres Angeln. Mich erinnert das immer an den alten Mann der Hinter deinem Stuhl steht und dir erzählt, was er nicht alles schon gefangen hat und wie einfach das immer ist.

Aber irgendwann Ükeln wir das mal am Wasser aus. :l


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...Benutzt Du selbst auch Swinger für die „feinere Grundangelei”? Da muß ich noch etwas testen.



Swinger benötigen schon ein gewisses Gewicht, für die ganz feine Grundangelei habe ich noch keine Swinger eingesetzt. Könnte sein, dass die da auch nicht richtig funktionieren.

 Fische meist an Rhein und Ruhr, dort benötigt man schon schwerere Futterkörbe bzw. Bleie. Ansonsten habe ich sehr gerne mit Pose nachts bei uns am Baggersee gefischt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Swinger benötigen schon ein gewisses Gewicht, für die ganz feine Grundangelei habe ich noch keine Swinger eingesetzt. Könnte sein, dass die da auch nicht richtig funktionieren.
> 
> Fische meist an Rhein und Ruhr, dort benötigt man schon schwerere Futterkörbe bzw. Bleie. Ansonsten habe ich sehr gerne mit Pose nachts bei uns am Baggersee gefischt.



Danke, ich werd den Swinger-Einsatz mal mit feinerer Schnur und leichteren Gewichten (um die 10g) bei Tageslicht probieren. Versuch macht klug.

Mit dickerer Schnur und entsprechenden Gewichten funktionieren die Swinger wunderbar und sind weniger windanfällig als Bobbins.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Würde bei leichter Grundangelei eher zum leichteren Hänger greifen. Bei nem Hänger kann das Blei deutlich kleiner ausfallen als beim Swinger. Swinger benutze ich eigentlich nur wenn es relativ windig ist da sie deutlich weniger Windanfällig sind. Ich benutze da gerne ein Ü-Ei mit einem LED Licht aus diesen kleinen LED Teelichern. Funzt 1a, kann man gut sehen und ist nicht zu hell


----------



## Allround-Angler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Swinger benötigen schon ein gewisses Gewicht, für die ganz feine Grundangelei habe ich noch keine Swinger eingesetzt. Könnte sein, dass die da auch nicht richtig funktionieren.



Einen feinen Pendelbißanzeiger würde ich mir auch wünschen.
Bleibt bisher nur selber basteln.
Da nützte auch der Thread "Wünsch Dir was" nichts.
Warum müssen diese Pendelbißanzeiger aus schwerem, dicken Edelstahl sein?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^und ^^ - hab mir vorhin ein paar hoffentlich passende Leuchten bestellt.

Selbstbau ist sicher ne Lösung - ich denke, eine am hinteren Rutenhalter montierte Schwingspitze ist genau so empfindlich wie eine klassische montierte Swingtip (und „Nachtangel-freundlicher”).
Wichtig wäre eine einfache Schnurhalterung und - freigabe. Muß mal drauf rumdenken.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja eigentlich kannst du mit der Schwingspitze Helis Bissanzeiger nachbauen. Nur das deine Schwingspitze am Bankstick montiert wird. Müsste eigentlich ebenso gut funktionieren. Die Schnur löst sich automatisch beim aufnehmen der Rute oder wenn der Biss stark genug ist und die Schwingspitze zu einem gewissen Grad biegt. Hast dann deine Bissanzeige direkt vor deiner Nase.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich kannst du mit der Schwingspitze Helis Bissanzeiger nachbauen. Nur das deine Schwingspitze am Bankstick montiert wird. Müsste eigentlich ebenso gut funktionieren. Die Schnur löst sich automatisch beim aufnehmen der Rute oder wenn der Biss stark genug ist und die Schwingspitze zu einem gewissen Grad biegt. Hast dann deine Bissanzeige direkt vor deiner Nase.



Hmm, die Schnurhalterung könnte wie bei Einhängebißanzeigern gelöst werden, in etwa wie bei diesem System: https://www.foxrage.com/de/product/swinger-bite-indicators?b=Predator&c=bite-indication

Ach ja, etwas weniger sensibel als eine an der Rutenspitze montierte Swingtip ist jede „hinten” montierte Bißanzeige schon - wegen der zusätzlichen Reibung.
Sollte aber kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^und ^^ - hab mir vorhin ein paar hoffentlich passende Leuchten bestellt.
> 
> Selbstbau ist sicher ne Lösung - ich denke, eine am hinteren Rutenhalter montierte Schwingspitze ist genau so empfindlich wie eine klassische montierte Swingtip (und „Nachtangel-freundlicher”).
> *Wichtig wäre eine einfache Schnurhalterung und - freigabe. Muß mal drauf rumdenken.*



Nimm die Köpfe von leichten Hangern. Diese Kugeln auf den Drähten.... leichtes Einhängen der Schnur, einfache Freigabe. Das ganze an dünnen Bambusstäben und einem eigenen Bankstick montiert. Mit etwas Hingabe sieht das dann sogar auch noch gut aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt hadere ich tatsächlich mit mir, ob ich morgen durch den Einsatz von sehr aktivem Futter versuche die Fische mal nach unten zu ziehen. 

Theoretisch brauche ich eine Fläche von 1m x 1m um eine Dinnerplatte zu kreieren, die Sauber ist und das Bewegen des Köders ermöglicht.

Herausfinden wollen würde ich es, aber bei 4 Grad Außentemperatur wird das alles andere als angenehm und ich habe echt gar keine Lust mehr auf dieses Wetter. Ich musste heute schon im Wasser sitzen und mir sind die Füße fast abgestorben......


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... und mir sind die Füße fast abgestorben......



Muschi


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nimm die Köpfe von leichten Hangern. Diese Kugeln auf den Drähten.... leichtes Einhängen der Schnur, einfache Freigabe. Das ganze an dünnen Bambusstäben und einem eigenen Bankstick montiert. Mit etwas Hingabe sieht das dann sogar auch noch gut aus.



Ja, oder ich baue (Pssst!) „The Mardon” nach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Muschi



Ehrlich wa. Ich bin sonst ultra Wetterfest, aber nach meiner Erkältung und 30 Grad in der Wohnung bin ich jetzt körperlich ruiniert am Wasser........


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jetzt hadere ich tatsächlich mit mir, ob ich morgen durch den Einsatz von sehr aktivem Futter versuche die Fische mal nach unten zu ziehen.
> 
> Theoretisch brauche ich eine Fläche von 1m x 1m um eine Dinnerplatte zu kreieren, die Sauber ist und das Bewegen des Köders ermöglicht.
> 
> Herausfinden wollen würde ich es, aber bei 4 Grad Außentemperatur wird das alles andere als angenehm und ich habe echt gar keine Lust mehr auf dieses Wetter. Ich musste heute schon im Wasser sitzen und mir sind die Füße fast abgestorben......




Na, wenigstens das Wetter war prima bei mir heute am Wasser. 
Morgen und am Ostersonntag sieht aus online-Wetterdiensten GRAUsam aus. 

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Versuch, egal, wann Du ihn startest.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Na, wenigstens das Wetter war prima bei mir heute am Wasser.
> Morgen und am Ostersonntag sieht aus online-Wetterdiensten GRAUsam aus.
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Versuch, egal, wann Du ihn startest.



Ich bin halt richtig Heiß drauf, ich war heute ja auch erst das dritte Mal an diesem Gewässer. Die ersten beiden Male fing ich Rotfedern und Schleien. Heute waren Rotaugen dabei und das macht Hoffnung, so war das eine immerhin an die 25cm, da geht also noch was nach oben.

Auch der taktische Ansatz zum Vergleich von heute ist sau interessant, ob es mir gelingt mit aktivem Futter, samt Hanf-Schmodder, mit einem Wolkenbilderzusatz, den Fisch nach unten zu bekommen.

Heute war das nicht im Ansatz möglich, das Futter war aber auch schon sehr wuselig gestaltet. So viele Fragezeichen, so viele Ideen, so doofes Wetter..........


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ehrlich wa. Ich bin sonst ultra Wetterfest, aber nach meiner Erkältung und 30 Grad in der Wohnung bin ich jetzt körperlich ruiniert am Wasser........



Glaube ich dir. Mir gehts da nicht anders.. Und ich habs nichtmal bis zum Wasser geschafft. Nächste Woche ist zwar Scheiss Wetter gemeldet aber spätestens Donnerstag sitze ich am Wasser. Bis dahin muss ich eh etwas ruhiger machen da durch die Mittelohrentzündung das Trommelfell rechts und links gerissen ist ( ich nehme dieses Jahr wirklich alles mit was geht  ) Ist aber alles ok und muss nichts dran gemacht werden.

Warum nicht geomas. Die Konstruktionen ist einfach und genial zugleich wenn man nicht auf neumodischen Krimskrams zurückgreifen möchte


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Worauf ich so richtig „heiß” bin ist das Pirsch-Angeln. So langsam sollten die Schleien und Karpfen auf Betriebstemperatur kommen (ich bin es eh schon).
Kleingewässer, leichtes Gepäck, vielleicht erstmalig das Angeln mit Köder an der „freien Leine” probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir. Mir gehts da nicht anders.. Und ich habs nichtmal bis zum Wasser geschafft. Nächste Woche ist zwar Scheiss Wetter gemeldet aber spätestens Donnerstag sitze ich am Wasser. Bis dahin muss ich eh etwas ruhiger machen da durch die Mittelohrentzündung das Trommelfell rechts und links gerissen ist ( ich nehme dieses Jahr wirklich alles mit was geht  ) Ist aber alles ok und muss nichts dran gemacht werden.



Es gibt immer jemandem, den es schlechter geht. Hut ab, durchhalten. Mit Glück wird das Wetter besser und dir wachsen neue Ohren. :vik:



> Worauf ich so richtig „heiß” bin ist das Pirsch-Angeln. So langsam sollten die Schleien und Karpfen auf Betriebstemperatur kommen (ich bin es eh schon).
> Kleingewässer, leichtes Gepäck, vielleicht erstmalig das Angeln mit Köder an der „freien Leine” probieren.



Ganz schön optimistisch, mit den Tincas. Das Wasser hatte hier nicht mehr als 5 Grad gefühlt und das wird sich in den nächsten Tagen nicht ändern. Von Aktivität keine Spur.

Ich Stalke maximal quer über den Hof die tolle Singledame auf dem Balkon des Öfteren.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich red ja auch nicht von morgen. In ner Woche könnte sich die Lage schon anders darstellen ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin heiß drauf überhaupt mal ans Wasser zu kommen. Jeden Morgen gucke ich hier drauf





und weiß.... Ich muss noch warten... Einfach frustrierend


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich red ja auch nicht von morgen. In ner Woche könnte sich die Lage schon anders darstellen ;-)



Die Baggerlöcher brauchen auch etwas länger als eine Woche. Ich denke, der Startschuss für diese Gewässer liegt noch nen Monat entfernt. Tjoa, mein altes Hausgewässer war im Schnitt 100 Zentimeter tief. 2 Tage Sonne im Januar, schon gings los. 



> und weiß.... Ich muss noch warten... Einfach frustrierend



Muschi? :vik:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der sei dir gegönnt ^^


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja - wen es interessiert: also meine kurze Light-Feeder-Rute (Maver Reality 9ft/2,70m) ist nichts für das superfeine „Pickern”. Zumindest ist auch die weichere der Wechselspitzen zu straff, um sie leicht gegen ein 3,5g-Blei zu spannen. Mit der Swingtip ist dies problemlos unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen möglich.
Aber ich wollte ja auch eine Rute, die etwas kräftiger ist als die superweichen Picker - also bislang bereue ich den Kauf keinesfalls.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann einfach mal den Einschub abmessen und eine 0,5 Oz Spitze aus Glas holen. Dann läufts.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann einfach mal den Einschub abmessen und eine 0,5 Oz Spitze aus Glas holen. Dann läufts.



Oder ich gönne mir ne echte Picker ;-) Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Oder ich gönne mir ne echte Picker ;-) Danke für den Tipp!



Dann such mal und lass mich wissen, ob du einen reinrassigen findest. Ich finde keine mehr, die bei 20g Wurfgewicht liegen. Es sind alles mehr oder minder ultraleichte Feederruten, wobei die F1 nach wie vor an den klassischen Picker heran kommt.


EDITH:

Was ich fast vergessen hatte und ein total tolles Gefühl heute war: Mit der Matchrute kann man im stehen angeln, das geht mit dem Picker und Stippen, aber auch der Feeder selten/ gar nicht.

Unheimlich gut für den Rücken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann such mal und lass mich wissen, ob du einen reinrassigen findest. Ich finde keine mehr, die bei 20g Wurfgewicht liegen. Es sind alles mehr oder minder ultraleichte Feederruten, wobei die F1 nach wie vor an den klassischen Picker heran kommt.
> 
> 
> EDITH:
> 
> Was ich fast vergessen hatte und ein total tolles Gefühl heute war: Mit der Matchrute kann man im stehen angeln, das geht mit dem Picker und Stippen, aber auch der Feeder selten/ gar nicht.
> 
> Unheimlich gut für den Rücken.



Ja, eins nach dem anderen. Die F1-Modelle sind sicher sehr dicht an den klassischen Pickern dran. Die „zartesten” Spitzen bietet derzeit wohl die Candence Wand, die hat aber 10ft. 

Und das Angeln im Stehen hat was, sitzen tut „der moderne Mensch” ja ohnehin genug ;-/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, eins nach dem anderen. Die F1-Modelle sind sicher sehr dicht an den klassischen Pickern dran. Die „zartesten” Spitzen bietet derzeit wohl die Candence Wand, die hat aber 10ft.



Die Cadence Wand habe ich im Auge. Wenn ich das Richtig gesehen hatte, dann war es eine 1/4 OZ Spitze. Das ist faktisch heftig, aber auch sehr anfällig, bis hin zum schnellen Spitzenbruch. 



> Und das Angeln im Stehen hat was, sitzen tut „der moderne Mensch” ja ohnehin genug ;-/



Genau das ist auch mein Problem, gerade wegen der vielen Arbeit am Computer. Die Muskeln sind jetzt schon so verkürzt und dann musst du stets den ganzen Vorderkörper dehnen oder du bekommst arge Probleme.

Dann fährste zum Angeln und sitzt wieder. Da beneide ich die Spinnangler schon. Klar könnte man am Flüsschen auch viel im Stehen machen und das werde ich dieses Jahr auch verstärkt tun. Da muss mehr Drall rein, sonst kann ich bald nur noch gebückt laufen. :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schneeregen, kalt und Wind. Ich bewege keinen Fuß ans Wasser, die Nummer ist mir dann doch zu hart. Schade um den fehlenden Vergleich, machste aber nischt.

Die Zeit läuft aber gegen mich, so ist das kalte Wasser für die besseren Rotaugen/Rotfedern scheinbar zu bevorzugen. Ich war zwar erstmal 3x dort Angeln, aber ich denke im Sommer kommen dann wieder die Horden der kleinen Rotfedern, was nur schwer zu handhaben ist.

Wenigstens wird es bald besser mit dem Wetter, dann werden auch Baggerloch, Elbe, kleiner Fluss, Hafen und Graben attraktiv.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schneeregen, kalt und Wind. Ich bewege keinen Fuß ans Wasser, die Nummer ist mir dann doch zu hart. Schade um den fehlenden Vergleich, machste aber nischt.
> 
> Die Zeit läuft aber gegen mich, so ist das kalte Wasser für die besseren Rotaugen/Rotfedern scheinbar zu bevorzugen. Ich war zwar erstmal 3x dort Angeln, aber ich denke im Sommer kommen dann wieder die Horden der kleinen Rotfedern, was nur schwer zu handhaben ist.
> 
> Wenigstens wird es bald besser mit dem Wetter, dann werden auch Baggerloch, Elbe, kleiner Fluss, Hafen und Graben attraktiv.



Kann ich sehr gut verstehen - war heute noch nicht am Wasser, aber schon 3x bei den online-Wetterfröschen. Erstaunlich viele Schneeflocken-Symbole für heute + morgen. Naja, hoffen auf die nächste Woche oder einen Irrtum der Wetterdienste (soll schon mal vorgekommen sein).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr gut verstehen - war heute noch nicht am Wasser, aber schon 3x bei den online-Wetterfröschen. Erstaunlich viele Schneeflocken-Symbole für heute + morgen. Naja, hoffen auf die nächste Woche oder einen Irrtum der Wetterdienste (soll schon mal vorgekommen sein).



Ab Dienstag sollen es ja 16 Grad werden, wird auch langsam Zeit. Mir schlägt das Wetter in sofern auf den Magen, das die Herrlichkeit einfacher Angelei irgendwann zu einem quälenden Momentum wird. Spielt dann keine Rolle ob man fängt, wenn man fast eingefroren am Wasserrand sitzt.

Dann kommen auch wieder die gnädigen Tage an meinem doch recht seltsamen Hausgewässer. Ich werde mir das noch 2x mit der Feederrute anschauen und dann mit dem Waggler zu Felde ziehen, dort fing ich mehr Fische durch Bewegung und in der Absinkphase als tatsächlich am Grund.

Nur musst du die Fische nach 2 Fischsterben auch erstmal finden, soviel schwimmt da nimmer rum.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viele der mir ans Herz gewachsenen kleinen Stillgewässer hab ich nach dem Frost noch nicht inspiziert - hoffentlich hat der lange Frost nicht zu vielen Fische des Leben gekostet.

Ich werd übrigens den nächsten Plötz mit starkem Metazerkarien-Befall mal knipsen und das „Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei” deswegen befragen. Die Alande zum Beispiel waren gar nicht davon betroffen, soweit ich als Laie das sehen konnte.
Gibt mir schon etwas Rätsel auf, der hohe Anteil an befallenen Rotaugen hier.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Viele der mir ans Herz gewachsenen kleinen Stillgewässer hab ich nach dem Frost noch nicht inspiziert - hoffentlich hat der lange Frost nicht zu vielen Fische des Leben gekostet.
> 
> Ich werd übrigens den nächsten Plötz mit starkem Metazerkarien-Befall mal knipsen und das „Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei” deswegen befragen. Die Alande zum Beispiel waren gar nicht davon betroffen, soweit ich als Laie das sehen konnte.
> Gibt mir schon etwas Rätsel auf, der hohe Anteil an befallenen Rotaugen hier.



Ich würde da keinen großen Aufstand machen, sonst hast du am Ende ein paar Gewässer weniger. :m

Kleine Teiche sind geil, wenn sie naturnah sind. Diese kleinen Parkanlagendinger sind dann eher solala, da kommt dieses Gefühl gar nicht zustande.

Und was ich mit Fischsterben meine sind nicht ein paar Fische, sondern TONNEN. Die Gewässer (beide) sind umgekippt, aber so richtig. Bei meinem Hausgewässer weiß ich nur, das es damals Steinbau war und danach dann als Endlager für des Bauers Gülle genutzt wurde.

Wie lange es dann gut geht und ab wann so ein Lebensraum dann über den Jordan geht sieht man. Ich schreibe also nicht von marginalen Winterschäden, sondern einem kompletten "Genozid".


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute Abend geht es das erste mal auf Aal. Hab die neu gekauften Wurmhaken an die geschenkte 0,30er Schnur getackert. Ich will es wissen  falls Barbe, Döbel und Co. Lust haben sage ich natürlich nicht nein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein paar Aalfänge habe ich auf FB schon gesehen, allesamt Schnürsenkel. Dürfte schon was gehen, obgleich natürlich recht mutig.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht es das erste mal auf Aal. Hab die neu gekauften Wurmhaken an die geschenkte 0,30er Schnur getackert. Ich will es wissen  falls Barbe, Döbel und Co. Lust haben sage ich natürlich nicht nein



Na dann Petri!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde da keinen großen Aufstand machen, sonst hast du am Ende ein paar Gewässer weniger. :m
> 
> Kleine Teiche sind geil, wenn sie naturnah sind. Diese kleinen Parkanlagendinger sind dann eher solala, da kommt dieses Gefühl gar nicht zustande.
> 
> Und was ich mit Fischsterben meine sind nicht ein paar Fische, sondern TONNEN. Die Gewässer (beide) sind umgekippt, aber so richtig. Bei meinem Hausgewässer weiß ich nur, das es damals Steinbau war und danach dann als Endlager für des Bauers Gülle genutzt wurde.
> 
> Wie lange es dann gut geht und ab wann so ein Lebensraum dann über den Jordan geht sieht man. Ich schreibe also nicht von marginalen Winterschäden, sondern einem kompletten "Genozid".



Ne, Aufstände anzuzetteln ist nicht so meine Sache. 
Interessieren tut mich die Thematik schon, vielleicht haben die Experten eine Erklärung parat. Die Gewässer sperren werden die schon nicht.

Und zu den Kleingewässern: natürlich mag ich die natürlichen Teiche, aber auch alte Tonkuhlen, Torfstiche und Parkteiche haben so ihre Reize.  
Bin auf jeden Fall schon auf die ersten echten Frühlings-Angeltage gespannt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ne, Aufstände anzuzetteln ist nicht so meine Sache.
> Interessieren tut mich die Thematik schon, vielleicht haben die Experten eine Erklärung parat. Die Gewässer sperren werden die schon nicht.
> 
> Und zu den Kleingewässern: natürlich mag ich die natürlichen Teiche, aber auch alte Tonkuhlen, Torfstiche und Parkteiche haben so ihre Reize.
> Bin auf jeden Fall schon auf die ersten echten Frühlings-Angeltage gespannt.



Definitiv.

Ich bin ja immernoch Neu hier und habe keine Ahnung, wie die Fischbestände sind. Da ist jeder Ausflug eine kleine Forschungsreise, wie gestern. Man fragt sich immer, was denn noch im Gewässer schwimmt, welche Größen zu erwarten sind. Gibt es Karauschen, Giebel oder andere Exoten, die ich woanders nur sehr selten vorfinden konnte.

Auch die Angeltechniken sind so verschieden jetzt, weil ich so dermaßen vielfältige Anforderungen und Möglichkeiten habe. Der Hafen allein bietet Spielraum, den ich mir so nie erträumt hatte. Da mündet dann auch noch nen kleiner Fluss drin und 1 Kilometer weiter Stromauf mündet im kleinen Fuss wieder ein Graben. Dahinter ist gleich die Elbe mit den Kieslöchern.

Wirste Bekloppt bei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat schon mal jemand diese Dinger als Köder für die größeren Fischlis probiert? 
*Zophobas*
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...pg/445px-Zophobas_morio_larva_-_top_(aka).jpg


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ne, ich wußte bis vor wenigen Minuten auch nichts von der Existenz dieser Larven. Könnte aber durchaus ein guter Köder sein. Schwimmen die?


PS: Köder für größere Friedfische: hab gestern erstmals Brioche angeboten, ohne Erfolg, scheint mir aber recht vielversprechend zu sein. Danke an Kochtopf für den Tipp!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand diese Dinger als Köder für die größeren Fischlis probiert?
> *Zophobas*
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...pg/445px-Zophobas_morio_larva_-_top_(aka).jpg


Ich habe es ein paar mal probiert aber ohne Erfolg, ebenso mit den Puppen (Quasi große Caster mit Bewegung) allerdings waren das immer Tage wo eh nicht viel lief. Aber Vorsicht die Biester können kneifen, als bonusköder sicher interessant, wenn man bekannte mit Terrarienviechern hat kann man evtl mal welche abgreifen.
Halten ähnlich gut wie Bienenmaden

@geo: halt uns mit deinen Experimenten auf dem laufenden, bin hochgespannt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab jetzt ein paar davon, auch noch Maden, und warte auf einen leichten Temperaturanstieg. Danke für den Kneiferhinweis, man hört die ganz schön schrabbeln in der Tüte, sehr agil bei um 22Grad, bei Kellerbodentemp. aber nicht mehr. 
Irgendwann sind die durch die Folie wie Mehlmottenlarven ...
Die Aktion ohne solch tierische Köderchen war ja mau, Brot ist als Sommerköder klasse, aber sonst eher nicht. 
Gleich mal noch etwas Kleie/Flocken u. Paniermehl besorgen um für alle Fälle gerüstet zu sein, sowas ist inzwischen alles aus, unglaublich eigentlich. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> PS: Köder für größere Friedfische: hab gestern erstmals Brioche angeboten, ohne Erfolg, scheint mir aber recht vielversprechend zu sein. Danke an Kochtopf für den Tipp!


Ist das sowas?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brioche

Ob die schwimmen muss ich erst probieren, schätze die sinken aber, fühlen sich recht schwer an. 
Die sollen sich gerade in Menge auf dem Haufen nicht einfach mal verpuppen, finde ich gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei einem Hegeangeln im Sommer saß mal ein junger Mann auf Klapphocker neben jemanden in voller Montur, sprich Kiepe, Kits, Kopfrute, das volle Programm. 

Der junge Mann fütterte und angelte mit Milchbrötchen als Köder und fing wesentlich mehr. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Brioschot, Brijot, Brischuuuuuut, Brijejute, was auch immer ist, aber wenn es dem gleich kommt, dann wirds an Parkteichen ne Bank.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das sowas?
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brioche
> 
> Ob die schwimmen muss ich erst probieren, schätze die sinken aber, fühlen sich recht schwer an.
> Die sollen sich gerade in Menge auf dem Haufen nicht einfach mal verpuppen, finde ich gut.



So ähnlich, als abgepackte Supermarkt-Variante.

Ein erster Versuch zeigte, daß zumindest die „weiche Kruste” (tut mir leid, ein besserer Begriff fällt mir gerade nicht ein) zunächst auftreibt und erst nach einer Weile sinkt.
Als Flocken- oder Krustenköder ist das weiche, Kuchenbrot-artige Brot wegen des Dufts in meinen Augen interessant als Köder.
Ich werd bei besserem Wetter (es schneit hier gerade Riesenflocken) ein paar Versuche an Kleingewässern starten, die sich in den Uferzonen sicher schneller erwärmen als große, tiefe Seen.
Für Gewaltwürfe sicher ungeeignet, aber ich bevorzuge ja ohnehin kleine Teiche, wo man die Montage vorsichtig per Pendelwurf ausbringen kann.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei einem Hegeangeln im Sommer saß mal ein junger Mann auf Klapphocker neben jemanden in voller Montur, sprich Kiepe, Kits, Kopfrute, das volle Programm.
> 
> Der junge Mann fütterte und angelte mit Milchbrötchen als Köder und fing wesentlich mehr. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Brioschot, Brijot, Brischuuuuuut, Brijejute, was auch immer ist, aber wenn es dem gleich kommt, dann wirds an Parkteichen ne Bank.



Danke, den Begriff „Milchbrötchen” hatte ich schon vergessen. Genau so etwas, süß und fettiger als normale Brötchen/Semmeln/Weizenbrot sollten doch sehr anziehend auf Friedfische sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke, den Begriff „Milchbrötchen” hatte ich schon vergessen. Genau so etwas, süß und fettiger als normale Brötchen/Semmeln/Weizenbrot sollten doch sehr anziehend auf Friedfische sein.



Ich kenne das nur als Milchbrötchen. Das ist wie Negerkuss (heute darfst du das nicht mehr schreiben) oder Stulle. Jut, Ossi eben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Probiert es doch einfach mal mit einem süßen Hefe-Stuten. Gibts bei jedem Bäcker und lässt sich zu perfekten Flocken u.s.w. zupfen und er schmeckt auch dem Angler. - Bleibt also nix über!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin die Herren!
Nachdem es gestern schon ziehmlich blöde gelaufen ist, statt der üblichen 90 Min. nach Venlo und zurück, war ich 4einhalb Stunden unterwegs, wars heute auch nicht besser.
Ich komme einfach nicht ans Wasser..#d.
Morgen vielleicht.. .
Aus welchem Film stammt noch mal "die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.."?
Jetzt habe ich einige Liter "flüssich Brod" gemacht und weiß nicht so recht wie ich das bis morgen aufbewahren soll.. .

Was mir zu den letzten Seiten noch einfällt:

"The Marden" wird wegen der Reibung der Schnur am Bissindikator nicht richtig funktionieren.
Der müsste schon Teflonbeschichtet sein.
Wenn man eine Bissanzeige am Griff oder Stick in Form einer Bibberspitze anbringen will, sollte man sich am Hülsle System orientieren - das war schon nicht schlecht gemacht. Ganz wichtig ist die Art der Schnuraufnahme: Das ist bei dem hier vorgestelltem neuen System grottenschlecht gelöst, da die Schnur nicht sofort freigegeben wird. Ein ganz einfacher Drahthaken, in dem die Schnur nur durch die eigene Spannung gehalten wird, funktioniert einwandfrei.

Zum Nachtangeln: Wahrscheinlich fische ich mehr bei Dunkelheit als im Hellen und glaube von daher auch ein Wenig davon zu verstehen.

Die Grundregel lautet: Halte ALLES so EINFACH wie nur irgend möglich! Eine Köderdose, eine Gerätedose und eine abgedunkelte Stirnlampe zum eventuellen Montagenbinden, falls die Vorgebundenen zur Neige gehen.
Ansonsten verzichte ich auf jegliche Beleuchtung - es gab Nächte, da habe ich nicht eine Sekunde irgendwelches Licht benötigt.
Als Bissanzeiger benutze ich ausschließlich an der Spitze mittels Tesa befestigte Knicklichter.
Man gewöhnt sich nach einer Weile durchaus an das "Irrlichtern" der, eigentlich zu weichen, Feederspitzen.. .

Ganz wichtig scheint mir die abwesenheit von Furcht - nur wer sich in dunkler Natur wirklich wohl und heimelig fühlt, wird konzentriert fischen können.
Wenn man sich bei jedem Knacken fast einnässt wird dat nix...:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig scheint mir die abwesenheit von Furcht - nur wer sich in dunkler Natur wirklich wohl und heimelig fühlt, wird konzentriert fischen können.
> Wenn man sich bei jedem Knacken fast einnässt wird dat nix...:q



Kurioserweise fühle ich mich im Dickicht in der tiefsten Natur sicherer als beim Nachtangeln mitten in der Stadt an einem See. So komisch kann das sein.

Stimmt aber, du hast komplett recht.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kurioserweise fühle ich mich im Dickicht in der tiefsten Natur sicher als beim Nachtangeln mitten in der Stadt an einem See. So komisch kann das sein.
> 
> Stimmt aber, du hast komplett recht.



Da ist garnix komisch dran: Spricht doch eher dafür, dass dir einfach genau bewusst ist, wo die Gefahren wirklich lauern und Du dich eben nicht von irgendwelchen "Urängsten" ins Bockshorn jagen lässt.. .

Aber da habe ich ne nette geschichte:
Es mag so gut 15 Jahre her sein, da sitze ich mit meinem weder Tod noch Teufel fürchtenden Bouvier an der Einmündung des Petit Doubs in die Saone, so genau auf der Landspitze.
Mitternacht vorbei, absolute Stille, da geschehen 3 Dinge gleichzeitig: Rechts neben mir spring ein fetter Nutria ins Wasser, links bricht urplötzlich ein halber Baum ab und in der gleichen Sekunde fliegt ein Reiher keine 50cm über meinen Kopf hinweg.
Das Hund und Herr sich nicht vollgenpinkelt haben, schreibe ich bis heute der Leere unserer Blasen zu.. .
Wir waren beide noch nach 5Min. völlig durch den Wind...:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da ist garnix komisch dran: Spricht doch eher dafür, dass dir einfach genau bewusst ist, wo die Gefahren wirklich lauern und Du dich eben nicht von irgendwelchen "Urängsten" ins Bockshorn jagen lässt.. .
> 
> Aber da habe ich ne nette geschichte:
> Es mag so gut 15 Jahre her sein, da sitze ich mit meinem weder Tod noch Teufel fürchtenden Bouvier an der Einmündung des Petit Doubs in die Saone, so genau auf der Landspitze.
> Mitternacht vorbei, absolute Stille, da geschehen 3 Dinge gleichzeitig: Rechts neben mir spring ein fetter Nutria ins Wasser, links bricht urplötzlich ein halber Baum ab und in der gleichen Sekunde fliegt ein Reiher keine 50cm über meinen Kopf hinweg.
> Das Hund und Herr sich nicht vollgenpinkelt haben, schreibe ich bis heute der Leere unserer Blasen zu.. .
> Wir waren beide noch nach 5Min. völlig durch den Wind...:q:q



Dieser Vorfall wird dir mitunter auch 10 Jahres Lebenszeit gekostet haben. Hätte ich ne leere Blase in diesem Moment gehabt, wäre zumindest die Hose vollgeschissen gewesen. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hach und gleich noch ein anderer Schnack. Ich werde beim nächsten Ansitz auf einen anderen Waggler wechseln, mal eine längere Antenne nutzen und den Köder direkt im Mittelwasser anbieten.







Die kleinen Stippposen mag ich einfach nicht mehr, es ist so ******** Anstrengend auf dauer den dünnen Antennen im oft spiegelnden Wasser 100% Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen. Der schmaler Waggler sollte genauso funktionieren.

Blind zum Fisch! :q


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Ohne Strömung scheint mir die Form der Pose ohnehin ziehmlich bedeutungslos - dann kann man auch diejenigen nehmen, welche man am besten sieht.
Obwohl ich bestimmt einige ausgefallenere Posentypen besitze, ist mein Lieblingsstück seit ewigen Zeiten so ein grellbuntes, peacocähnliches Modell von Shakespeare..:q

Da erzieht die Pose den Angler..:vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ohne Strömung scheint mir die Form der Pose ohnehin ziehmlich bedeutungslos - dann kann man auch diejenigen nehmen, welche man am besten sieht.
> Obwohl ich bestimmt einige ausgefallenere Posentypen besitze, ist mein Lieblingsstück seit ewigen Zeiten so ein grellbuntes, peacocähnliches Modell von Shakespeare..:q
> 
> Da erzieht die Pose den Angler..:vik:



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das leichtere Posen durchaus mehr Bissausbeute bedeuten, aber nicht weil sie kleiner sind, man schlägt halt eher an.

Nur irgendwann hat man es auch satt, auf son kleinen Pippel zu schauen, der sich schon bei jedem Furz absenkt. Das geht bei dauerhafter Konzentration mit Wahnvorstellungen am Ende einher. 

Die Waggler kommen mir da einfach besser. Und bessere Weißfische ziehen den Stick auch runter, ohne Frage.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefischer: danke fürs Teilen Deiner Erfahrungen! 
„The Mardon” sieht aus wie eine Gerätschaft aus den 1970er Jahren. Die idiotensichere Bedienung gefällt mir an dem Teil, wie sensibel das nun ist kann hoffentlich bald Minimax berichten.
Ich werd einfach bei den nächsten Angeltrips bei Dunkelheit etwas probieren, Knicklichter an der Swingtip hatte ich bereits mehrfach im Einsatz und war nicht so angetan. Nächste Stufe ist seitlich gerichtetes und relativ schwaches Rotlicht auf Swing- oder Feeder-Tip.
Ob ich jetzt tatsächlich eine (sehr gedämpfte) Beleuchtung des „Sitz- und Arbeitsplatzes” brauche werd ich durch probieren herausfinden.
Diverse Bißanzeiger (Hänger/Bobbins, Swinger) werden demnächst bei Tag auf ihre Einsatztauglichkeit mit dünnen Schnüren und leichten Gewichten ausprobiert.
Eine Bastellösung bleibt ja noch.



Liquidized Bread pack ich in den Kühlschrank (von einem Tag zum nächsten) oder in den Tiefkühler (hält dort ewig).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das leichtere Posen durchaus mehr Bissausbeute bedeuten, aber nicht weil sie kleiner sind, man schlägt halt eher an.
> 
> Nur irgendwann hat man es auch satt, auf son kleinen Pippel zu schauen, der sich schon bei jedem Furz absenkt. Das geht bei dauerhafter Konzentration mit Wahnvorstellungen am Ende einher.


Sehe ich vor allem den wesentlichen Unterschied in Form u. Länge der Antenne, steigert das Bisserlebnis bei "passt" nahezu exponentiell! :m
Feind dessen ist aber öfter der Wind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehe ich vor allem den wesentlichen Unterschied in Form u. Länge der Antenne, steigert das Bisserlebnis bei "passt" nahezu exponentiell! :m
> Feind dessen ist aber öfter der Wind.



Ich glaube auch, das es eine Frage der eigenen Vorliebe, aber auch der Augen ist. Ich muss meine Brille eindeutig erneuern, ist minimal schlechter geworden, ist dann fürs Posenfischen aber wiederum grausig.

Das ist etwas, was mich wirklich sehr wurmt. Schlechte Augen (kurzsichtig) und du bist diesem Umstand ausgeliefert. Vieles im Leben kann man beeinflussen, bei diesem Thema bist du Machtlos..... |rolleyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hach und gleich noch ein anderer Schnack. Ich werde beim nächsten Ansitz auf einen anderen Waggler wechseln, mal eine längere Antenne nutzen und den Köder direkt im Mittelwasser anbieten.
> 
> ...
> 
> Die kleinen Stippposen mag ich einfach nicht mehr, es ist so ******** Anstrengend auf dauer den dünnen Antennen im oft spiegelnden Wasser 100% Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen. Der schmaler Waggler sollte genauso funktionieren.
> 
> Blind zum Fisch! :q



Am liebsten nutze ich ja entweder die Driftbeater (Strömung) oder Stillwater Blue (aktuell in ganz ähnlicher Form als „Glowtip Antenna” angeboten) bei praktisch null Strömung und auf kurze Distanz.
Von Middy gibt es Modelle mit leicht angedickter Spitze, die sind auch prima.

Sehr praktisch sind die Insert-Crystal-Waggler von Drennan, für die gibts kleine Tütchen mit Wechselspitzen, darunter auch der von Dir erwähnte „Puk” („Blob”).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Am liebsten nutze ich ja entweder die Driftbeater (Strömung) oder Stillwater Blue (aktuell in ganz ähnlicher Form als „Glowtip Antenna” angeboten) bei praktisch null Strömung und auf kurze Distanz.
> Von Middy gibt es Modelle mit leicht angedickter Spitze, die sind auch prima.
> 
> Sehr praktisch sind die Insert-Crystal-Waggler von Drennan, für die gibts kleine Tütchen mit Wechselspitzen, darunter auch der von Dir erwähnte „Puk” („Blob”).



Die Dinger ich fische, mit dem Bob (wenn das der richtige Ausdruck) ist, sind ja Driftbeater. Die Posen haben aber alle auch so unterschiedliche Namen schon von Herstellern aus, obwohl sie alle gleich sind.

Bei den Wagglern gibts in meinen Augen wenige unterschiedliche Modelle. Der Posenkörper ist entweder schmal wie ein Stick oder eben bauchig. Die Antennen sind entweder sehr dünn oder stick. Sind nur noch die verarbeiteten Materialien anders, sie tauchen anders ein, stellen sich schneller auf und dergleichen.

Die schmalen Crystal-Waggler habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, genau das Richtige für die Schilfkante. Nur haben diese Modelle allesamt oft sehr, sehr kleine Antennen. Muss man wieder mit Lack selbst einfärben.

Dat is doch nen reinrassiger Driftbeater oder nicht?


Und das ist die passende Antenne für blinde Angler wie mich. Sehr lang, sichtbar und zu jederzeit Nutzbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erinnert mich gerade wieder an die Querbeziehung: 
Posen selber bauen oder selber tunen ...

Nur erstmal soviel: Ein Pose läßt sich oft sehr gut durch eines der kostengünstigsten Verbrauchmaterialien extrem leistungssteigern u. aufrüsten: Ohrstäbchen Q-Tip weiß, ob neu oder für den Extremsparfanatiker gebraucht ... :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit einem Stück buntem Strohhalm und etwas tesa o.ä. lässt sich eine auftriebsarme Antennensichtbildverbesserung bauen :m
Komme doch nicht ans wasser, gerade heimgekommen und im dunkeln aufbauen ist so räudig. :c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit einem Stück buntem Strohhalm und etwas tesa o.ä. lässt sich eine auftriebsarme Antennensichtbildverbesserung bauen :m
> Komme doch nicht ans wasser, gerade heimgekommen und im dunkeln aufbauen ist so räudig. :c



Schiiiiet druff, dann gehts halt demnächst los. So genial ist es da draußen nicht. Bei uns nur Regen und Kalt. Da hält es sich im Ükel bei passender Lektüre doch besser aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Das beleuchten der Rutenspitze durch "Seitenlicht" empfinde ich als extrem anstrengend: Mir ist das einfach zu dunkel an der Spitze und viel zu hell in der Umgebung.
Auch kleinere als die 4,5mm Knicker finde ich sehr anstrengend.
Es kommt wirklich nur sehr selten vor, dass ich mein Knicklicht etwas abdunkeln muß, weil es zu sehr blendet.

Beim Schwimmer hat man ja im Grunde bloß die Wahl zwischen minimalem Abzugswiederstand für den Fisch und gute sichtbarkeit für den Angler.
Was ist jetzt besser: Das sofortige bemerken einer Veränderung, oder der leichte Abzugswiederstand für den Fisch?
Eines ist mal sicher: Ich möchte ganz genau wissen was unter Waser mit meinem Köder geschieht und nicht erst nach ein od. zwei Sekunden den Biss bemerken...|kopfkrat


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: die Insert-Crystals von Drennan haben eben wechselbare Spitzen (die Insert Puddle Chuckers und evtl. andere ebenfalls). Schwarz, gelb, „Blob” - wie man mag, je nach den Bedingungen am Wasser.
http://www.drennantackle.com/products/floats/wagglers/

Auch die Antennen der Driftbeater sind wechselbar, man könnte beispielsweise die lange Antenne von einem größeren Modell am Körper eines leichteren Driftbeaters nutzen, falls Bedarf.

Ich hab auch ein paar klassische Pfauenfeder- oder Schilfrohr-Waggler, aber die kommen nur gelegentlich zum Einsatz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: die Insert-Crystals von Drennan haben eben wechselbare Spitzen (die Insert Puddle Chuckers und evtl. andere ebenfalls). Schwarz, gelb, „Blob” - wie man mag, je nach den Bedingungen am Wasser.
> http://www.drennantackle.com/products/floats/wagglers/
> 
> Auch die Antennen der Driftbeater sind wechselbar, man könnte beispielsweise die lange Antenne von einem größeren Modell am Körper eines leichteren Driftbeaters nutzen, falls Bedarf.
> 
> Ich hab auch ein paar klassische Pfauenfeder- oder Schilfrohr-Waggler, aber die kommen nur gelegentlich zum Einsatz.



Schaue ich mir mal an, das Wechseln der Spitzen ist bei wechselhaftem Wolkenbild natürlich ideal. Ich hab sonst immer 2 Ruten parat. Eine mit orangener Spitze, eine in Schwarz.

Bei Askari habe ich noch einen Waggler gesehen, wo die Spitze mit einem Knicklicht getauscht werden kann, gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn ich auch mal bis in die Nacht fischen will.

Weil Nachtpickern und Nachtfeedern nach wie vor nicht funktionieren wird, egal wie du es dir zurechtbauen willst, die Bissanzeige verschwimmt und du hast immer Scheinbisse, vom Kopf her.

Lediglich Method Feedern mit Knicklichtkonstruktion an einer Büroklammer geht. Beim Biss fliegt das Knicklicht einfach 2 Meter hoch und du kannst anschlagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt besser: Das sofortige bemerken einer Veränderung, oder der leichte Abzugswiederstand für den Fisch?
> Eines ist mal sicher: Ich möchte ganz genau wissen was unter Waser mit meinem Köder geschieht und nicht erst nach ein od. zwei Sekunden den Biss bemerken...|kopfkrat



Darum fische ich mit Wagglern sehr dünner Antenne. Liegt der Köder auf Grund, dann wird bei der Abnahme sofort jeder Biss angezeigt. Unfassbar einfach. Aber eben nur fürs Angeln auf Grund super.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Wieso erscheint dir denn das "Nachtfeedern" so schwierig?
Wenn man das am Rhein hinbekommt, Wackler von Bissen zu unterscheiden, sollte das am Stillwasser doch einfach sein..?
Dazu muß ich allerdings anmerken, dass ich nachts nicht wirklich feeder, sonder bloß Feederruten benutze. Präzise den Futterkorb abzulegen, ist mir im dunkeln doch zu aufwändig - das zielen klappt halt nicht wirklich.
Aber der eigentliche Vorgang "Nachtangeln" ist simpel.
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wieso erscheint dir denn das "Nachtfeedern" so schwierig?
> Wenn man das am Rhein hinbekommt, Wackler von Bissen zu unterscheiden, sollte das am Stillwasser doch einfach sein..?
> Dazu muß ich allerdings anmerken, dass ich nachts nicht wirklich feeder, sonder bloß Feederruten benutze. Präzise den Futterkorb abzulegen, ist mir im dunkeln doch zu aufwändig - das zielen klappt halt nicht wirklich.
> Aber der eigentliche Vorgang "Nachtangeln" ist simpel.
> Petri



Das Nachtangeln klappt schon, aber mit feinen Ruten wirst du immer mit Knicklichtern an den schmalen Spitzen Probleme haben. Sie rutschen runter, behindern die Schnur und dergleichen und dann muss die Bisserkennung auch hinhauen, wenn die Fische das Blank nicht rumreißen. Im Fluss ist das anders, da zuppeln die Brassen nicht, im Stillwasser gibts Tage, da machen 10 Pfundbrassen rum wie kleine Rotaugen.

Gibt ja bis jetzt immer noch keine wirkliche Lösung zum Nachtfeedern. Zammataro hatte mal ne beleuchtete Nachtkiepe, andere schwören auf Lampen zum Anstrahlen. Ich hab noch nicht das gefunden, was meinen Bedürfnissen gerecht wird, vielleicht stelle ich mich aber auch einfach zu dämlich an.


----------



## Dorschbremse

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zur Erinnerung- keine Bilder verwenden, die nicht von Euch selbst gemacht wurden bzw. deren Rechte Ihr nicht besitzt #h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

..oder wenn die Bilder gemeinfrei sind?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann hat man eine Überlassung von Nutzungsrechten.

In den Überlassungsklauseln steht allerdings oft eine Kennzeichnungspflicht, also wem es eigentlich gehört.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat er schon recht, obgleich ich die Bilder ja hier nicht hochgeladen habe, sondern einfach nur verlinkt mit der Grafik. Ob Askari die Gratiswerbung stören würde? :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*






Ein schlechtes Foto, aber meins ;-) 
Letzte Option Riesen-Leuchtpose


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hübsche Laterne


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dat is der Prototyp vom neuen Leuchtturm in Warnemünde :m :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dat is der Prototyp vom neuen Leuchtturm in Warnemünde :m :q



Das ist Kochtopfs neue Specimen-Float passend zur fehlenden Rute. Er will ja kapitale Döbel, sagt er.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So leicht angle ich selten.

Beim Nachtfeedern ist halt immer die Frage nach den eigenen Ansprüchen eine wichtige. FF und ich könnten nebeneinander sitzen und sagen dass wir feedern und dennoch würde es eine völlig andere angelei sein. Amateur und semipro eben :m
Ich halte nachts dann, wenn die Plötzen zicken, die Schnur zwischen den Fingern um sofort anzuschlagen. Das geht sogar halbwegs bequem.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ein schlechtes Foto, aber meins ;-)
> Letzte Option Riesen-Leuchtpose



Ach - hätte ich doch nur einen Vorgarten...:vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Amateur und semipro eben



Nachts sind alle Katzen gleich. #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, von gestern Nachmittag bis heute früh gab es geschätzt 15cm Neuschnee, evtl. auch mehr. Und ein online-Wetterdienst verspricht für Mittwoch 17°C. Seltsamer Start in den April.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist heftig  bei uns regnet es zum Glück nur. Für Dienstag sind 13° ohne Regen gemeldet weshalb er für meinen Saisonstart angepeilt wird. Erstmal von morgens früh bis Vormittags mangels Zeit. Donnerstag soll's dann von mittags bis Sonnenuntergang los gehen. Ich bin gespannt ob schon was geht. Maden bekomme ich leider keine mehr organisiert... Muss ich wohl noch Würmer im Garten suchen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ da wünsch ich Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und Glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*





Kombination von Drennan Insert-Crystal-Waggler mit verschiedenen Einsätzen/inserts. Links zum Vergleich ein „normaler” Crystal Waggler.
Die Mini-Knicklichter von Drennan passen wohl auch in die „Insert-Crystals” - die sind aber deutlich teurer als normale Knicklichter.
Bin kein Fanboy des britischen Herstellers, es steckt aber schon ne Menge Gehirnschmalz in den meisten Produkten.


----------



## Allround-Angler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Kombination von Drennan Insert-Crystal-Waggler mit verschiedenen Einsätzen/inserts. Links zum Vergleich ein „normaler” Crystal Waggler.
> Die Mini-Knicklichter von Drennan passen wohl auch in die „Insert-Crystals” - die sind aber deutlich teurer als normale Knicklichter.
> Bin kein Fanboy des britischen Herstellers, es steckt aber schon ne Menge Gehirnschmalz in den meisten Produkten.



Hatte es mal geschaffft, die mit 3,5 mm-Antenne mit handelsüblichen Miniknicklichtern  (3 mm Durchmesser) mit dem beiliegenden Gummischlauch und/oder Stückchen Klebeband zu montieren.

Mit Leuchtpose zu nachtangeln geht aber leider nur für kurze Zeit oder es beißt halt ständig, sonst fangen die Augen an zu "zucken".


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Hatte es mal geschaffft, die mit 3,5 mm-Antenne mit handelsüblichen Miniknicklichtern  (3 mm Durchmesser) mit dem beiliegenden Gummischlauch und/oder Stückchen Klebeband zu montieren.
> 
> Mit Leuchtpose zu nachtangeln geht aber leider nur für kurze Zeit oder es beißt halt ständig, sonst fangen die Augen an zu "zucken".



Ja, die Phantombisse kenn ich auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde die nächtlichen Halluzinationen nicht schlimm, es ist hilfreich eine zweite Meinung zu haben aber ich habe bisher äußerst selten damit probleme gehabt.
Ich verliebe mich zusehends in Drennanprodukte - qualitativ äußerst hochwertig und durchdacht aber durch die Preisgestaltung äußerst elitär


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde die nächtlichen Halluzinationen nicht schlimm, es ist hilfreich eine zweite Meinung zu haben aber ich habe bisher äußerst selten damit probleme gehabt.
> Ich verliebe mich zusehends in Drennanprodukte - qualitativ äußerst hochwertig und durchdacht aber durch die Preisgestaltung äußerst elitär



Naja, ich find die Preise für den „Kleinkram” immer noch im Rahmen. Man kann problemlos mehr Geld für Tand ausgeben.
Posen/Waggler besorg ich mir gerne direkt bei britischen Händlern, die haben häufig eine bessere Auswahl und deutlich attraktivere Preise als Händler in D.



edit: zur „Elite” gehör ich ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Kneto

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo.

Ich lese nun schon geraume Zeit in diesem Thread mit und bin über den guten Erfahrungsaustausch und Wissenstransfer begeistert, weiter so#6!
Nun zu meinem Anliegen. Vor einigen Tagen wurden hier doch die Peter Drennan Posenbeschreibungen aus dem Blinker erwähnt. 
Hat jemand von Euch einige dieser Artikel ggf. als PDF? 
Ich kann selbst mit 4 dieser Artikel dienen und würde diese hier auch zur Verfügung stellen.
Folgende kann ich beisteuern: Die Stick-Pose, Der Avon, Der Zauberstab, Stolze Feder - der Waggler.

Mit besten Grüßen!#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja wenn man middy mit drennanposen vergleicht ist da schon eine diskrepanz zwischen den preisen für  gleichartiges Gerät auszumachen. Ob die Verarbeitung der Drennanposen dann soviel geiler ist dass es den Preis rechtfertigt entscheidet der Einzelfall.
Preston ist auch ein Kandidat, wobei die Madenkörbe die  besten sind die ich bus dato in Händen hielt


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> edit: zur „Elite” gehör ich ganz bestimmt nicht.



Keine falsche Bescheidenheit Herr geomas alias bester Ükel


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja wenn man middy mit drennanposen vergleicht ist da schon eine diskrepanz zwischen den preisen für  gleichartiges Gerät auszumachen. Ob die Verarbeitung der Drennanposen dann soviel geiler ist dass es den Preis rechtfertigt entscheidet der Einzelfall.
> Preston ist auch ein Kandidat, wobei die Madenkörbe die  besten sind die ich bus dato in Händen hielt



Bei den Middy-Posen seh ich Licht und Schatten: über die Fließwasserposen und „normale Waggler” kann ich nicht klagen, die Preise sind auch prima.
Meine Favoriten sind die „Tench stepped Waggler”, falls die Dir mal über den Weg laufen sollten: einen Test sind sie allemal wert.
Die Knicklicht-Waggler (auch durchsichtig) von Middy sind meiner Meinung nach aber deutlich schlechter als die Drennans.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Drennan bedient in England aber auch eher die obere Einkommensstufe und lässt sich seinen Namen auch mal mit saftigen Aufschlägen bezahlen. Selbiges gilt für Preston. Die Preise sind teilweise schon recht ansehnlich.

Absurder wirds bei Sitzkiepenzubehör. Da kostet der Feederarm schnell mal 100,00 Euro. Selbiges Modell von einem No-Name 29,99 Euro. |bigeyes


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, Ihr Lieben!!!

Ich wünsche dann mal allen Ükels ein frohes Osterfest und hoffentlich den ein oder anderen dicken Friedfisch!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke, Mario! Dir auch - mußt Du racken oder hast Du auch etwas Zeit für Angeln oder andere schöne Dinge?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Georg!

Ich komme erst Dienstag ans Wasser!!! Aber dann,.....!!! Werde ich sie rauszuppeln!!! Obwohl die Weser gerade wieder steigend ist, und es war schon recht hoch!!! Aber wir hatten wenigstens Plusgrade die letzte Zeit!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Körbchenschmeisser, Inselaffenimitatoren und Schniepelfänger im Ükel, euch allen, Regulars wie Lurkern, frohe Ostern! Danke für den immensen Wissenstransfer und die Geduld mit mir und meinen Flausen. Ich freu mich sehr auf die hier stattfindenden Diskussionen und Fachsimpeleien der kommenden, hoffentlich wärmeren Monate!

Stramme Schnur!
Alex


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was ist denn mit dir Los, wurde dir gekündigt oder spricht da der Abteilungsleiter aus dir? Viel zu förmlich, du Sackgesicht!

Frohe Ostern :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vernunft war ja noch nie eine meiner Primärtugenden, also bin ich vorhin noch mal durch den Schnee zum Fluß nebenan gestapft.
Leichtes Gepäck und Besteck - die kurze Feederrute, Tasche, Kescher, Sitz.
Der erste Biß kam wie erwartet erst kurz vor der Dämmerung in Form des Zurückfederns der Feedertip - ein Aland von gut 45cm, also etwas größer als der Artgenosse vom letzten Mittwoch.






Wieder kein präsentabler Plötz, aber immerhin ein schöner Fisch und nicht abgeschneidert...

Zwei weitere Bisse hab ich versemmelt, bin immer noch mit Kreishaken am „testen” und habe wohl zu früh die Schnur gestrafft (wie gesagt, kein Anhieb).

Jetzt kommt die lange Unterhose bis zum Spätherbst in den Schrank (gewaschen, klar) und ich werd mich mental komplett auf Frühling umprogrammieren ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Fisch, bei uns leider viel, viel zu selten. Interessant ist auch die Färbung, bei mir hatten die Alande teils blutrote Flossen. Auch waren sie sehr, sehr hell. Der hier sieht ja aus als wäre er gerade aus dem Schlamm entsprungen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei uns, aus dem See, sehen sie auch grau in grau aus.

Trotzdem... bei dem Wetterchen im Nordosten ein respektabler Fang! #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke! Exemplare mit rötlichen Flossen hab ich noch nie erwischt. 
Die Farbe in natura ist so ne Art „hell-Messing”. Es sind schon irgendwie schöne Fische, für mich die „Döbel des kleinen Mannes”. Keine großen Kämpfer, wobei mein erster diese Saison ziemlich Radau gemacht hat. Die letzten beiden haben sich erstmal „schwer gemacht” und ließen sich anschließend relativ anstandslos ranleiern.

Hab Lust darauf bekommen, mit Posenrute und Loafer den Alanden nachzustellen. Vermutlich fang ich dann auch endlich den erhofften Riesenplötz, da die Zielfische ja prinzipiell meine Pläne durchkreuzen ;-/


edit: beim heutigen Exemplar kann ich es nicht sicher sagen, aber die ersten beiden diese Saison hatten doch rötlich Bauch- und Afterflossen. Hab die ja alle erst am Abend gefangen und nicht so ganz genau hingeschaut (aber eben noch mal auf die Fotos).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*











Beide Bilder hatte ich schon mal gepostet, aber um den Vergleich der Farbe mal zu ziehen, ja gut zur Veranschaulichung.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^schöne Brummer! Hatte eben noch mal meinen Beitrag editiert in Sachen rötliche Flossen. Die Körperfarbe läßt sich mit Deinem ersten Fangfoto vergleichen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Interessant ist es allemal, weil bei mir im ehemaligem Hausgewässer alle Alande rote Flossen hatten, dunkle Farben kamen nicht vor. 

Groß waren sie dort auch, einer meiner Besten hatte an die 65cm, gefangen auf Made, aber es waren eher Seltenheiten und fast nur am Haken, wenn es kalt war. Sprich von November bis anfänglichen März und dann oft 2 bis 3 während einer Session. Sonst selten bis gar nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dem Vernehmen nach sind sie im (Früh-) Sommer hier sehr gut mit Miniwobblern zu fangen. Und wohl auch in der Ostsee (in der Nähe von Flußmündungen) anzutreffen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In der Elbe triffst du sie auch mal an, aber ist wohl hier bei weitem nicht so vertreten, das gezieltes Angeln sinn machen würde. Spielt am großen Strom aber auch keine Rolle.

Brasse, Brasse, Brasse, Rotauge, Güster, Brasse, Brasse, Brasse, Brasse, verirrter Ukelei, Brasse, Brasse, Brasse, Güster, Kaulbarsch, Brasse, Brasse, Brasse, Brasse, Brasse, Brasse, Bragüse, Brasse, Brasse

So sieht das ungefähr aus, mit den Fängen. :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ immerhin keine Grundeln im Mix ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fragt sich für wie "lang". Sie sind auf dem Weg und an die Buhnen schon zu sehen, nur noch nicht so massiv. Aber ganz ehrlich? Was der Kaulbarsch von 20 Jahren war, ist die Grundel heute.

Nichts dramatisches, ist ja der Lauf der Natur. Genauso wie es Tradition ist, mehr zu kaufen, als man braucht. So habe ich heute 100 neue Futterkörbe gekauft.

Feels good. Auf der anderen Seite wollte ich diesen Monat nicht soviel investieren, aber wat willste machen? No fishing, no life!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dabei kennt man den Aland landläufig nur als reinen Sommerfisch... Petri Georg!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke! Bei CC hab ich gelesen, daß man ihn mit klassischen Methoden auch in der kalten Jahreszeit gut fangen kann. Wie gesagt, ich werd ihn demnächst als Zielfisch ins Visier nehmen, dann klappts auch mit den Plötz ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey Männers!
Schöne Alande! Garnicht leicht zu fangen zu dieser Zeit.. .
Das wäre ein Ziel für heute...wenn ich es ans Wasser schaffe... .
Euch einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!


----------



## siwok44

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist ja schön wer englisch,arabisch,russisch und andere Sprache beherrscht,aber im Forum,wo mehrere verschiedene Teilnehmer sind hätte ich ein Vorschlag nur die Deutsche Sprache verwenden


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gentlemen,
Frohe Ostern Euch allen, und Petri den Fängern. Bereits gestern abend sind Angelkumpel und ich von unserer Tour zurückgekehrt,
und leider muss ich berichten das wir auf ganzer Linie geschneidert haben. Beangelt haben wir die Weisse Elster im Raum Zeitz und nördlich davon, sowie die Unstrut im Westen des Burgenlandkreises, jeweils an unterschiedlichen Stellen mit verschiedenen Methoden und Ködern. Wir hatten einen (1!) möglichen Fischkontakt, und konnten auch nur zwei mal überhaupt Fischaktivität beobachten:
Aber das reicht ja, um leider feststellen zu müssen, das die Gründe für das schlechte Ergebnis nicht nur in den schwierigen äußeren Bedingungen zu suchen sind (Die in einem lokalen Angelshop wo wir Rat suchten gönnerhaft bestätigt wurden- Angelkumpel konnte die darauf folgende Situation noch diplomatisch umlenken. Also wirklich: Wenn der Rat ist, "kommt in einem Monat wieder und nehmt nen 2er Mepps" mit einem mitleidigen Schulterklopfen, dann ist Kinski-Zeit.) 
Ich jedenfalls gebe offen zu, dass die turbulente Strömung, die ich so noch nie erlebt habe und die angeschwollenen, kalten Flüsse mich hinsichtlich meiner Skills teilweise einfach überfordert haben- sicher hätte ein erfahrener und flexibler Angler da Lösungen gefunden. Mehr Gewässerkenntnis und weniger Frostmemmentum hätte da auch geholfen, aber geschenkt, geschenkt, Ausreden sind ja immer schnell zur Hand. 
Eines will ich noch erwähnen: Die Flüsse sind wunderschön und bestimmt tolle Angelgewässer und die Landschaft besonders entlang der Unstrut wirklich malerisch. Unterkünfte sind überall vorhanden, preiswert und ordentlich, und für gutes, deftiges Essen muss man ebenfalls nicht lange suchen. Die Gegend ist also in ästhetischer und logistischer Hinsicht für einen Angeltrip sehr zu empfehlen. 
Herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dear Sir, 
schade, daß Euer Einsatz nicht durch ein paar schuppige Fluß-Kraftbolzen an der Leine belohnt wurde.Die Bedingungen mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, also Hut ab vor Eurem Abenteuertum.
Danke für Deine Empfehlung des Reviers, hört sich sehr gut an (jedenfalls in Schriftform, den dort gesprochenen Dialekt hast Du hoffentlich an der Elster vergessen ;-)).
Viele Grüße von der weißen Landschaft an der Ostsee, Georg.





Minimax schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> Frohe Ostern Euch allen, und Petri den Fängern. Bereits gestern abend sind Angelkumpel und ich von unserer Tour zurückgekehrt,
> und leider muss ich berichten das wir auf ganzer Linie geschneidert haben. Beangelt haben wir die Weisse Elster im Raum Zeitz und nördlich davon, sowie die Unstrut im Westen des Burgenlandkreises, jeweils an unterschiedlichen Stellen mit verschiedenen Methoden und Ködern. Wir hatten einen (1!) möglichen Fischkontakt, und konnten auch nur zwei mal überhaupt Fischaktivität beobachten:
> Aber das reicht ja, um leider feststellen zu müssen, das die Gründe für das schlechte Ergebnis nicht nur in den schwierigen äußeren Bedingungen zu suchen sind (Die in einem lokalen Angelshop wo wir Rat suchten gönnerhaft bestätigt wurden- Angelkumpel konnte die darauf folgende Situation noch diplomatisch umlenken. Also wirklich: Wenn der Rat ist, "kommt in einem Monat wieder und nehmt nen 2er Mepps" mit einem mitleidigen Schulterklopfen, dann ist Kinski-Zeit.)
> Ich jedenfalls gebe offen zu, dass die turbulente Strömung, die ich so noch nie erlebt habe und die angeschwollenen, kalten Flüsse mich hinsichtlich meiner Skills teilweise einfach überfordert haben- sicher hätte ein erfahrener und flexibler Angler da Lösungen gefunden. Mehr Gewässerkenntnis und weniger Frostmemmentum hätte da auch geholfen, aber geschenkt, geschenkt, Ausreden sind ja immer schnell zur Hand.
> Eines will ich noch erwähnen: Die Flüsse sind wunderschön und bestimmt tolle Angelgewässer und die Landschaft besonders entlang der Unstrut wirklich malerisch. Unterkünfte sind überall vorhanden, preiswert und ordentlich, und für gutes, deftiges Essen muss man ebenfalls nicht lange suchen. Die Gegend ist also in ästhetischer und logistischer Hinsicht für einen Angeltrip sehr zu empfehlen.
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> Frohe Ostern Euch allen, und Petri den Fängern. Bereits gestern abend sind Angelkumpel und ich von unserer Tour zurückgekehrt,
> und leider muss ich berichten das wir auf ganzer Linie geschneidert haben. Beangelt haben wir die Weisse Elster im Raum Zeitz und nördlich davon, sowie die Unstrut im Westen des Burgenlandkreises, jeweils an unterschiedlichen Stellen mit verschiedenen Methoden und Ködern. Wir hatten einen (1!) möglichen Fischkontakt, und konnten auch nur zwei mal überhaupt Fischaktivität beobachten:
> Aber das reicht ja, um leider feststellen zu müssen, das die Gründe für das schlechte Ergebnis nicht nur in den schwierigen äußeren Bedingungen zu suchen sind (Die in einem lokalen Angelshop wo wir Rat suchten gönnerhaft bestätigt wurden- Angelkumpel konnte die darauf folgende Situation noch diplomatisch umlenken. Also wirklich: Wenn der Rat ist, "kommt in einem Monat wieder und nehmt nen 2er Mepps" mit einem mitleidigen Schulterklopfen, dann ist Kinski-Zeit.)
> Ich jedenfalls gebe offen zu, dass die turbulente Strömung, die ich so noch nie erlebt habe und die angeschwollenen, kalten Flüsse mich hinsichtlich meiner Skills teilweise einfach überfordert haben- sicher hätte ein erfahrener und flexibler Angler da Lösungen gefunden. Mehr Gewässerkenntnis und weniger Frostmemmentum hätte da auch geholfen, aber geschenkt, geschenkt, Ausreden sind ja immer schnell zur Hand.
> Eines will ich noch erwähnen: Die Flüsse sind wunderschön und bestimmt tolle Angelgewässer und die Landschaft besonders entlang der Unstrut wirklich malerisch. Unterkünfte sind überall vorhanden, preiswert und ordentlich, und für gutes, deftiges Essen muss man ebenfalls nicht lange suchen. Die Gegend ist also in ästhetischer und logistischer Hinsicht für einen Angeltrip sehr zu empfehlen.
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Oh my goodness!
Lieber Count Minimax, ich habe so mit euch gefiebert und Balsaholzposen an meinem Dick Walker als Opfer für eure gesunde Wiederkehr dargebracht-  und siehe da, es hat funktioniert (ein Wunder! Ein Wunder!)
Bei den Bedingungen ist es keine Schande zu schneidern, man wächst ja mit seinen Aufgaben im Allgemeinen und am Scheitern im speziellen. Bestimmt würdest du jetzt in der Nachlese viele Kleinigkeiten anders machen.
Der innere Kinski ist im Angelladen ein alter Bekannter und es gehört innere Stärke dazu, ihn nicht von der Kette zu lassen. So neulich bei mir ("Ihr braucht Drennan Posen!" - "Hamwa doch" *zeigt auf die Red Wood Crystal Waggler die es bei Amazon für ein Zehntel  (!) Des dort aufgerufenen Preises gibt*) -Banausen! Aber wenn ich ne Spinnrute hätte kaufen wollen hätte ich mich vor fachlicher Fundiertheit nicht mehr retten können...

Aber ich schweife ab. Schön dass du wieder da bist, schade dass dein Plan nicht aufging.

Cheerio
Alex


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Männers!
> Schöne Alande! Garnicht leicht zu fangen zu dieser Zeit.. .
> Das wäre ein Ziel für heute...wenn ich es ans Wasser schaffe... .
> Euch einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!




Yo - da bin ich wieder.
In den Boliden geklettert, uns auf den Weg zur 50km entfernten Alandlieblingsstelle gemacht, vor lauter gequatsche die richtige Ausfahrt verfehlt und so aus 100 schnell 130km gemacht.
Kaum angekommen und uns gerade daran gewöhnt knietief in Kondomen zu waten und das Futter ausgebracht - da fängt es an Katzen und Hunde zu regnen.
Auf "meinem" Platz saßen schon 2 so Nichtsfänger und ich habe mich dann 50m weiter ebenfalls zum Nichstfängertum bekannt.
War ganz toll....#q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du weisst wie man feiert! Immerhin am Wasser gewesen ;(


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yau - 4 Stunden pure Freude..:m.
Immerhin habe ich an Erkenntniß gewonnen:
XXL Pelletwaggler fliegen gut, fangen aber nix..|kopfkrat.
Wirklich keine ganz schlechte Pose, aber ausserhalb von Commercials weiß ich nicht wirklich wofür..#c.
Die Dinger sind WIRKLICH GROß, und gut zu sehen... irgendwie kam ich mir damit wie ein Anfänger vor..:q...alles so grob..:q.
Wenn ich gleich noch Lust habe, zeige ich euch mal meine Posen und im Extrathreat die ganze Kiste.
Eben am Wasser kam mir so der Gedanke, dass mein Kleinkram ganz vernüftig ausgewählt wurde und dass das gerade für Anfänger ganz brauchbar sein könnte.
Ausserdem gucke ich selbst total gerne in anderer Leute Kisten und hoffe, so ganz nach dem Motto "zeigst Du mir deins..zeige ich dir meins.." auf intime Einblicke...:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Yau - 4 Stunden pure Freude..:m.
> Immerhin habe ich an Erkenntniß gewonnen:
> XXL Pelletwaggler fliegen gut, fangen aber nix..|kopfkrat.
> Wirklich keine ganz schlechte Pose, aber ausserhalb von Commercials weiß ich nicht wirklich wofür..#c.
> Die Dinger sind WIRKLICH GROß, und gut zu sehen... irgendwie kam ich mir damit wie ein Anfänger vor..:q...alles so grob..:q.
> Wenn ich gleich noch Lust habe, zeige ich euch mal meine Posen und im Extrathreat die ganze Kiste.
> Eben am Wasser kam mir so der Gedanke, dass mein Kleinkram ganz vernüftig ausgewählt wurde und dass das gerade für Anfänger ganz brauchbar sein könnte.
> Ausserdem gucke ich selbst total gerne in anderer Leute Kisten und hoffe, so ganz nach dem Motto "zeigst Du mir deins..zeige ich dir meins.." auf intime Einblicke...:vik:



Da gab's von mir den Trööt Blick in euer Heiligstes oder so-  find ich auch immer spannend  :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefischer: Schade, aber immerhin hast Du einen beköderten Haken im Wasser gehabt und somit eine Chance gehabt. 
Ich habe bei etlichen Friedfisch-Ansitzen in diesem Jahr genau 1x etwas deutlich vor der Abenddämmerung gefangen - vielleicht wäre es einen Versuch wert, erst so eine halbe Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang zu Angeln?
Kann man aber sicher nicht verallgemeinern, meine sehr speziellen Erkenntnisse ;-)

Zu den Pellet-Wagglern kann ich nix Sinnvolles beitragen, hab die Dinger nie probiert und werd es wohl auch nicht.
Falls ich im Fluß nebenan den Alanden per Pose auf die vielen Schuppen rücken möchte, würde ich wohl je nach Strömung einen „normalen” Crystal-Waggler nehmen oder bei mehr Strömung einen Loafer. Ganz evtl. eine der Middy Barbel Trotter-Posen, die momentan ein Schattendasein führen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Abgesehen von der Angelei an commercials sind die Pelletwaggler fürn Arxxx.
Hatten wir schonmal:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4747093#post4747093

Ansonsten Petri allen Fängern und Nichtsfängern.#6
Nun wird es ja anscheinend wärmer und dann geht es doch erst richtig los.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> oder bei mehr Strömung einen Loafer. Ganz evtl. eine der Middy Barbel Trotter-Posen, die momentan ein Schattendasein führen.



Das sind Standard-Kanalposen bei uns, davon habe ich gute 40 Stück. So selten sind die auch gar nicht im Einsatz, sieht man bei vielen Anglern an der Handstange am Flüsschen oder der Strömung.

Bei uns zumindest. Ich hab mir auch für diesen Monat noch ein paar verschiedene Tragkräfte und Posengummis bestellt, um den Plötzen vor der Tür auf die Schuppen zu rücken.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja - hätte ich mal alles gelesen - zum Glück habe ich ja nur son paar davon gekauft.. .
Für flache Gewässer greife ich eher zum Puddle Chucker..#6.
Gerade kam die Sonne raus, da habe ich schnell geknipst....
Obwohl ich viel selber binde, verbrauche ich wohl mehr Gamakatsu Maishaken als alles Andere.
150 Karabiner braucht auch kein Mensch.. .
Und ja - ich benutze Bobber.. auch wenn der Peter D. nix damit anzufangen weiß, kann man die in wirklich starker Strömung ganz gut fischen.. .

Ach ja: Die 3 bunten Shakespeare Posen sind meine absoluten Lieblinge. Die haben mir seit über 40 Jahren viel Fisch gebracht.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da gab's von mir den Trööt Blick in euer Heiligstes oder so-  find ich auch immer spannend  :m


 
An genau Diesen auch gedacht.. .
Jetzt finde ich ihn nicht..#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

An manchen Tagen würde ich mir Haken wünschen, die ich nicht immer wiederholend binden muss, kostet ja auch Zeit. Leider gibt es Vorfächer in meinen Anforderungen nicht.

Und mit der zukünftigen Mission, im tieferen Abschnitten der Gewässer mit dem Pellet Feeder zu arbeiten, muss auch wieder ne ganz neue Reihe an Haken her, da die Vorfächer in der Länge wie beim Method Feedern ausfallen (Inline Montagen).

Friedfischangler müssen halt Leiden, immer!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na ja - wenn man öfter mal Kinder dabei hat, will man nicht ständig neue Vorfächer binden.. .
Diese Maishaken sind aber auch richtig gut... und ich bin nicht faul....#d .
Nur etwas bquem...:q .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Och, es gibt bestimmt fertige taugliche Haken. Das ist so ne individuelle Sache, ebenso wie die Wahl der Methode und dergleichen. Mir passen oft nur die doch zu derben Vorfächer nicht.

Das Gegenteil hast du dann bei manch anderen Herstellern, wo das Vorfach viel zu dünn ist. Ich habe aber so nen kleinen Hakenbinder, der taugt ganz gut. Einmal pro Saison binde ich die Vorfächer fertig und dann habe ich in der Regel meine Ruhe.

Sind dann aber auch an die 500 Haken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Haken: ein richtig guter „Allround-Haken” ist meines Erachtens der Gamakatsu LS-2210. Hab mal in den Katalog geschaut und doch etwas gestaunt: gebunden wird der als Brassenhaken, Fluß-Feeder-Haken, als Maishaken, als Brotflockenhaken, als Zanderhaken und als Forellenhaken vertrieben. Diese Vielfalt find ich wirklich beeindruckend ;-)
Ist aber wirklich ein prima Haken für „viele Fälle”, den gibts in Größen von 1 - 22.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

100 Futterkörbe...500 Haken... Du machst aber Ernst...#r


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Haken: ein richtig guter „Allround-Haken” ist meines Erachtens der Gamakatsu LS-2210. Hab mal in den Katalog geschaut und doch etwas gestaunt: gebunden wird der als Brassenhaken, Fluß-Feeder-Haken, als Teighaken, als Brotflockenhaken, als Zanderhaken und als Forellenhaken vertrieben. Diese Vielfalt find ich wirklich beeindruckend ;-)
> Ist aber wirklich ein prima Haken für „viele Fälle”, den gibts in Größen von 1 - 22.


  Stimmt! Der ist gut brauchbar.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, wenn nix dazwischenkommt, werd ich heute Abend das Glück noch mal herausfordern. Wieder mit ganz kleinem Besteck. Zielfisch ist der ALAND.*


*) mit den Zielfischen klappts ja seltenst, ich hoffe heimlich auf ein richtig schönes Spätwinter-Rotauge als Beifang ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dem Aland habe ich ja heute auch schon nachgestellt...#q:q.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Salaam Aleikeum, Effendis,

wieder besseren Wissens hats mich heute doch noch einmal an meinen Fluss gezogen, um den Sonnenschein zu geniessen. Die Stelle und ihre Bedingungen hab ich hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4769810&postcount=2566 beschrieben, die Methode war auch diesmal leichte Grundmontage wie hier beschrieben https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4769641&postcount=2557, das Frühstücksfleisch hatte ich spontan in Curry geschwenkt. Wetter war heute herrlich, der Wasserstand immer noch unverändert mit starken Durchfluss, keine Fischaktivität und wenige Insekten zu sehen. Ich war gegen 16:30 am Wasser und begann sparsam und unregelmäßig kleine Mengen an Würfeln einzuschiessen. 

Der erste Biss erfolgte lehrbuchuntypisch sehr spät, nach etwa einer Stunde und bescherte mir einen kleinen 30er, der aber Balsam für mein -wie Ihr wisst- schwer gekränktes Anglerherz war. Die beiden nächsten Fische (erst 42 und dann für mein imaginäres Fangbuch ausserordentliche 45, ein wunderbares, bronzenes Tuliptier) folgten innerhalb kürzester Zeit, und um ca. 18:00 war der Spuk vorbei. Die Bisse waren sehr dezent, trotz verkürzten Vorfach, und machten sich nur durch winzige "Klopfer" und Rythmusunterbrechungen im Wiegen der (zu zart gewählten) 1,5 Unzenspitze bemerkbar. Etwa 18:40 wankte ich überglücklich zum Auto zurück. 

 Die kurze Intensive Beissphase nach der langen Anfutterphase ist hochinteressant, aber schwer zu interpretieren, und eigentlich will ich mich jetzt nur über die Gnade der Dame Glück freuen und bloss nichts beschreien- Es war ein Ostergeschenk. Aber, Freunde, der Gerechtigkeit ist genüge getan, und meine Ehre zumindest teilweise wieder hergestellt,
herzlich,
ein freudestrahlender 
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> 100 Futterkörbe...500 Haken... Du machst aber Ernst...#r



Ich hatte mich aber verzählt, es sind 120 neue Futterkörbe. :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: herzliches Petri zu den Tuliptieren! Balsam mit Flossen dran für die Minimax-Seele - schön, daß Du möglicherweise aufkommende Selbstzweifel so schnell beiseite wischen konntest!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, zurück vom Fluß nebenan. 






Ledgern im Schatten der Pose

Der Wasserpegel war gegenüber gestern um gut 20cm gefallen, so konnte ich einen am Mittwoch in der Steinschüttung verlorenen Drennan-Drahtkorb trockenen Fußes bergen.

Bin erst recht spät los, kurz nach 7 war die Köder im Wasser, der erste Biß kam 19.22 (ja, ich seh immer auf die Uhr). Hing leider nicht - also weiter. 
Um es kurz zu machen: das Fehlbiß-Festival endete nach etwa 90 Minuten durch ein Rotauge von gut 20cm. Diesen Biß konnte ich kaum noch sehen, es war mittlerweile richtig düster.
Zahllose Bisse konnte ich nicht verwandeln. Haken war der bereits mit Erfolg benutzte Gamakatsu Circle Power in Größe 10.
Der Entschneiderungsplötz hing vorbildlich gehakt.
Werde noch weiter mit Wechsel der Hakengrößen, Vorfachlängen und verschiedenen Anköderungstaktiken versuchen, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, zurück vom Fluß nebenan. Zahllose Bisse konnte ich nicht verwandeln. Haken war der bereits mit Erfolg benutzte Gamakatsu Circle Power in Größe 10.
> Der Entschneiderungsplötz hing vorbildlich gehakt.
> Werde noch weiter mit Wechsel der Hakengrößen, Vorfachlängen und verschiedenen Anköderungstaktiken versuchen, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.



Lieber Geo,
das Petri geb ich gerne zurück- und mein Kompliment zu Hartnäckigkeit und Härte in sonnenloser Finsternis und Kälte- der Schnee auf Deinem Bild ist ein Hinweis. Nebenbei: Bist du vielleicht deshalb so ein eifriger Grundangler geworden, um gegen die ästhetische Zumutung durch die Riesenpose aufzubegehren?
Übrigens sind meine Selbstzweifel nicht aufkommend, sondern sind ausgewachsen, haben ein Sorgenhaus gebaut, einen Resignationsbaum gepflanzt und eine muntere Schar von putzigen kleinen Zweifelchen gezeugt...

..Was mich natürlich nicht von altklugen Ratschlägen abhält.
Ich glaube -es kann auch nur ein Eindruck sein- ich konnte bei konventionellen Haken die Hakrate deutlich verbessern, indem ich sie leicht verschränke. Vielleicht kann das auch bei Semicircles klappen? so läge die Spitze wieder freier und wäre nicht mehr im fast durchgehenden Hakenbogen verborgen?- Dann würde der Semicircle sozusagen eine "Schraube" bilden, ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine, ist schwer zu beschreiben.
EIn weiterer Punkt wäre die Verbindung zur Schnur. Es handelt sich ja um Öhrhaken. Versuch doch mal statt Palomar den Haken nach Art eines Plättchenhakens zu verbinden (vorher halt von vorne nach hinten durchs Öhr fädeln)- Ich finde so sitzen Öhrhaken besser, normal nur durchs Öhr angeknotete Haken hängen für mein Gefühl irgendwie komisch.
Aber auch hier kann wieder viel magisches Denken im Spiel sein..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das es immer so kompliziert sein muss.

Oft ist es einfach so, das die Fische nicht fressen, aber interessiert um den Köder schwimmen und das drückt sich gern in "Schnurbissen", also Schnurschwimmern aus. 

Ganz schlimm wird sowas, wenn man sehr zentriert füttert und angelt, gerade beim Stippen, dann schiebe die Fische deine Montage quasi zur Seite, du setzt einen Anhieb und hakst andauernd. Umso breiter man füttert, desto weniger fatal wird beschriebenes Szenario. 

Was auch oft Wunder hilft ist das "bissfeste" Anbeiten des Köders. Bei Würmern montiere ich Stückchen dieser gern wie einen Gummifisch (Haken kommt seitlich aus dem Stückchen raus). Auf so eine Präsentation kann man gut und gern nur einen Wurm am Tag verbrauchen und 10 Fische am Stück fangen.

Oft, bei sehr schwerem Beißverhalten, saugen jene Fische Köder nur an und packen nur an Teilen dieser Häppchen und Zerren dran rum, was dann immer wie ein Biss aussieht.

Obs an der Wassertemperatur liegt, das die "Ansauggeschwindigkeit" anders ausfällt oder Weißfische Köder testen, wie es Karpfen tun, kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Geo,
> das Petri geb ich gerne zurück- und mein Kompliment zu Hartnäckigkeit und Härte in sonnenloser Finsternis und Kälte- der Schnee auf Deinem Bild ist ein Hinweis. Nebenbei: Bist du vielleicht deshalb so ein eifriger Grundangler geworden, um gegen die ästhetische Zumutung durch die Riesenpose aufzubegehren?
> Übrigens sind meine Selbstzweifel nicht aufkommend, sondern sind ausgewachsen, haben ein Sorgenhaus gebaut, einen Resignationsbaum gepflanzt und eine muntere Schar von putzigen kleinen Zweifelchen gezeugt...
> 
> ..Was mich natürlich nicht von altklugen Ratschlägen abhält.
> Ich glaube -es kann auch nur ein Eindruck sein- ich konnte bei konventionellen Haken die Hakrate deutlich verbessern, indem ich sie leicht verschränke. Vielleicht kann das auch bei Semicircles klappen? so läge die Spitze wieder freier und wäre nicht mehr im fast durchgehenden Hakenbogen verborgen?- Dann würde der Semicircle sozusagen eine "Schraube" bilden, ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine, ist schwer zu beschreiben.
> EIn weiterer Punkt wäre die Verbindung zur Schnur. Es handelt sich ja um Öhrhaken. Versuch doch mal statt Palomar den Haken nach Art eines Plättchenhakens zu verbinden (vorher halt von vorne nach hinten durchs Öhr fädeln)- Ich finde so sitzen Öhrhaken besser, normal nur durchs Öhr angeknotete Haken hängen für mein Gefühl irgendwie komisch.
> Aber auch hier kann wieder viel magisches Denken im Spiel sein..



Danke, eigentlich war es ein super-sonniger Tag - ein Grund mehr für mich, es erst heute Abend zu versuchen.
Hab da ja so meine Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Fluß nebenan.
Die erst spät einsetzende Fischaktivität wird sich hoffentlich bald in Richtung „Tagaktiv” ändern.

Zum Thema Circles - die zuletzt verwendeten Modelle sind Plättchenhaken (die noch „runderen” von Mustad, mit Öhr, werden später zum Einsatz kommen).
Verschränken - hmm, da hab ich viel „Kontra” gelesen. Grau ist alle Theorie, klar. Ich werd mal drauf rumdenken und weiter fröhlich experimentieren.
Eventuell stimmt das Größenverhältnis Köder/Haken nicht. Der Entschneiderungs-Plötz (vorbildlich seitlich vorne im Maul gehakt) ging auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn mittlerer Größe, welches weit unten (in Längsrichtung) im Bogen des 10er Hakens hing.
Das Gros der Fehlbisse kam auf zwei Maiskörner, eines quer am Schenkel gehalten, das zweite quer unten im Hakenbogen.

Normalerweise (zum Beispiel mit Drennan Wide Gape) würde ich für diese beiden Anköderungsmethoden Haken in der Größe 12-14 (2 Körner) bzw. 14-16 (ein Maiskorn) wählen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja, die Riesenpose ist mir regelrecht ans Herz gewachsen ;-) 
Ästhetische Zumutungen seh ich jeden Tag en masse; in diese Kategorie kann und will ich den fröhlich-bunten Brassenschwimmer nicht einordnen.
Prinzipiell hätte mir (als Traditionalist) ein großer Kork-Hechtproppen besser gefallen, aber der wäre optisch eher untergegangen als die vergleichsweise ranke und schlanke Leuchtpose.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das es immer so kompliziert sein muss.
> 
> Oft ist es einfach so, das die Fische nicht fressen, aber interessiert um den Köder schwimmen und das drückt sich gern in "Schnurbissen", also Schnurschwimmern aus.
> 
> Ganz schlimm wird sowas, wenn man sehr zentriert füttert und angelt, gerade beim Stippen, dann schiebe die Fische deine Montage quasi zur Seite, du setzt einen Anhieb und hakst andauernd. Umso breiter man füttert, desto weniger fatal wird beschriebenes Szenario.
> 
> Was auch oft Wunder hilft ist das "bissfeste" Anbeiten des Köders. Bei Würmern montiere ich Stückchen dieser gern wie einen Gummifisch (Haken kommt seitlich aus dem Stückchen raus). Auf so eine Präsentation kann man gut und gern nur einen Wurm am Tag verbrauchen und 10 Fische am Stück fangen.
> 
> Oft, bei sehr schwerem Beißverhalten, saugen jene Fische Köder nur an und packen nur an Teilen dieser Häppchen und Zerren dran rum, was dann immer wie ein Biss aussieht.
> 
> Obs an der Wassertemperatur liegt, das die "Ansauggeschwindigkeit" anders ausfällt oder Weißfische Köder testen, wie es Karpfen tun, kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen.



Das Beißverhalten wird sich mit Sicherheit ändern, sowohl was die „Tages-Inaktivität” angeht als auch die momentan ausbleibende „Aggressivität” bei der Nahrungsaufnahme.

Versuche mit Würmern aller Art oder anderen tierischen Ködern an den Kreishaken stehen noch aus - bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oft ist es einfach so, das die Fische nicht fressen, aber interessiert um den Köder schwimmen und das drückt sich gern in "Schnurbissen", also Schnurschwimmern aus.
> [...]
> Oft, bei sehr schwerem Beißverhalten, saugen jene Fische Köder nur an und packen nur an Teilen dieser Häppchen und Zerren dran rum, was dann immer wie ein Biss aussieht.





geomas schrieb:


> [..] 10er Hakens [...]
> Das Gros der Fehlbisse kam auf zwei Maiskörner.


 
 Also, das von Fantastic beschriebene Rumgeschupse und Gesauge und die vielen Fehlbisse auf Geos zwei Maiskörner
 passen sehr gut zusammen. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das da mutmasslich ein Hungerheer aus Kleineplötzen rumhysterisiert.

 Wurde ich zwei Maiskörner an meinem Plötzenteich anbieten, würde es es exakt dieses Bild reproduzieren: 1000 Minis, die den großen köder wie einen Handball sich gegenseitig wegsaugen und ein Stückchen mitnehmen, ihn aber nicht aufnehmen und gehakt werde können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Davon ab, das Georg auf den großen Fisch aus war, ist ja nicht so verwunderlich, wenn 2 Maiskörner nicht die Fischmenge in Handlang bringen. Das ist völlig normal. 

So gewollt, so passiert.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oh, zum Schränken: Das ist in der Tat ein Zweishneidiges Schwert, die Gegenargumente sind gewichtig und nicht von der Hand zu weisen! Beim Reinen Hakvorgang ist der Vorteil deutlci, im Drill dreht sichs- da sollte ein Widerhaken nicht fehlen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beim Argument großer Fisch - großer Köder bin ich absolut unsicher. Einerseits werden immer wieder dicke Brocken auf SEHR große Köder gefangen (ein Tulip-Viertel für Großdöbels), andererseits gibt es auch immer wieder Berichte von großen Fischen, die sich mini-Köder geschnappt haben, nachdem sie fette Happen ignoriert haben. Zufall - Laune - man wird es nie mit Sicherheit wissen.
Und die zwei Maiskörner haben mir schon zahllose Minis gebracht.

Die Bisse heute (abgesehen von zwei „Fall-Bissen” - Ausfedern der leicht vorgespannten Quivertip) waren selten energisch. Könnten Minis gewesen sein, vielleicht hat auch die Form der Anköderung nicht zum „Circle” gepaßt und der Haken konnte sich nicht setzen.

Ich find das Thema Kreishaken spannend und werd weiter experimentieren und die Stammtisch-Runde an meinen zweifelhaften Erkenntnissen teilhaben lassen ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich fange alle meine großen Fische auf kleine Köder. Ich fische sehr, sehr selten mit richtigen Happen. Eher baue ich den Futterplatz anders auf und schaue das ich weniger kleine Fische auf den Platz kriege. Oft wirken auch Köder, die nicht ganz so "Kleinfischgenehm" sind als wunderbare Waffe für größere Fische, die unbedarfter sind. 

Weizen halt. Dieser ist nicht immer und auch nicht überall gern gesehen bei Flossenträgern, selektiert aber komischerweise. Auch mein Fable für tote Maden kommt aus dieser Begründung heraus. Wenig wuseln, wenig Kleinfisch.

Aber die Nachricht des Tages:

Meine Hegefischen findet nächstes Wochenende im Hafen statt. Ich bin gerettet. Kein 10m tiefes Baggerloch. Da wäre viel Rauchen und wenig Fangen angesagt. Jetzt wirds spannend. Diese Woche wollte ich eigentlich Wagglern. Jetzt wird der Hafen aber auf Brassen abgecheckt. 

Frühjahrsklodeckel ich komme!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich find das Thema Kreishaken spannend und werd weiter experimentieren und die Stammtisch-Runde an meinen zweifelhaften Erkenntnissen teilhaben lassen ;-)


 
 Ich sehe einen (mir in persona noch unbekannten) Geomas, mit doppelt gknöpftem Laborkittel, Mikroskopbrille und schwarzen Gummihandschuhen gebeugt über einem OP Tisch über dem große Kondensatoren angebracht sind, darauf ein 22er cicle Hook. Lichtbögen fehlen nicht. Zuckende Blitze werfen seinen Schatten an eine Bruchsteinwand, und man erkennt große Glaskolben, in denen krumme, korkenzieherartige gewundene, mit 12 wiederhaken versehene Haken in grüner Nährlösung schweben- sie alle haben zwei große, leidende Cartoonaugen.. 
 Igorrr.. er greift! Hahahahaha! ER GRRRREIFT! AHAHAHAHA!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da gibt es doch erstmal ein dickes Petri an Euch beiden!!!

Und für Mr. Minimax noch ein Schade, das an fremden Gewässern nicht so geklappt hat!!!

Nach einem oberanstrengenden Ostergeschäft musste ich heute doch nochmal ans Wasser! War allerdings erst um 19.50Uhr startklar! Also mal was anderes probieren, da es für die Pose schon zu spät war! Haken und Köder waren noch das gleiche, aber ich habe einfach mal ein kleines Blei genommen und auf Grund gefischt! Als Bissanzeiger, die gute, alte Aalglocke. Etwas Futter rein, und los gings!

Auf den ersten Biss musste ich auch nicht lange warten, ging aber daneben! Mist! Beim zweiten war es zum Glück anders, Hasel von ca. 20cm. Entschneidert, mehr wollte ich ja auch nicht!!!

Es gab den ganzen Abend über Bisse, die allerdings sehr zögerlich bzw. gar nicht wahrzunehmen waren. Teilweise war nur eine der 2 Maden etwas ausgelutscht. Naja gefangen habe ich noch 2 Hasel und einen Gründling, hätte aber auch mehr sein können!!! Wobei die letzte Hasel um 22.30Uhr gebissen hat. Danach hab ich noch einen Fisch beim rausheben verloren. Also beißt es auch spät Abends noch in der Weser!!!

Hat sehr viel Laune gemacht das Ganze!!! Wäre die Bißausbeute etwas besser gewesen wäre es perfekt gewesen, aber ich war natürlich auch so sehr zufrieden!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario!
Mein letzter Gründlings-Fang ist Ewigkeiten her, wird mal wieder Zeit.
Zur Uhrzeit: je später, desto besser, so meine Winter-Erfahrungen 2018.
Schön, daß Du Dich erneut an die Grundangelei herangewagt hast - vielleicht kommst Du ja noch auf den Geschmack ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber die Nachricht des Tages:
> 
> Meine Hegefischen findet nächstes Wochenende im Hafen statt. Ich bin gerettet. Kein 10m tiefes Baggerloch. Da wäre viel Rauchen und wenig Fangen angesagt. Jetzt wirds spannend. Diese Woche wollte ich eigentlich Wagglern. Jetzt wird der Hafen aber auf Brassen abgecheckt.
> 
> Frühjahrsklodeckel ich komme!


 
 Eine Gute Nachricht! 
 Sehr spannend, und natürlich kannst Du hier keine Einzelheiten zu Deiner Strategie preisgeben. Wie stark ist denn die Konkurr- ich meine, wieviele Angler werden denn
 gemeinsam am Hegeziel arbeiten? Das ist alles ganz exotisch
 für mich, ich bin sehr neugierig.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen (mir in persona noch unbekannten) Geomas, mit doppelt gknöpftem Laborkittel, Mikroskopbrille und schwarzen Gummihandschuhen gebeugt über einem OP Tisch über dem große Kondensatoren angebracht sind, darauf ein 22er cicle Hook. Lichtbögen fehlen nicht. Zuckende Blitze werfen seinen Schatten an eine Bruchsteinwand, und man erkennt große Glaskolben, in denen krumme, korkenzieherartige gewundene, mit 12 wiederhaken versehene Haken in grüner Nährlösung schweben- sie alle haben zwei große, leidende Cartoonaugen..
> Igorrr.. er greift! Hahahahaha! ER GRRRREIFT! AHAHAHAHA!



Deine Beschreibung ähnelt in ihrer farbenfrohen Ausgestaltung der „Leuchtpose” ;-) Aber die mag ich ja, also danke.
In der Realität sieht dann alles etwas grauer aus, inklusive geomas.

Experimentelle Grüße sendet Georg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fange alle meine großen Fische auf kleine Köder. Ich fische sehr, sehr selten mit richtigen Happen. Eher baue ich den Futterplatz anders auf und schaue das ich weniger kleine Fische auf den Platz kriege. Oft wirken auch Köder, die nicht ganz so "Kleinfischgenehm" sind als wunderbare Waffe für größere Fische, die unbedarfter sind.
> 
> Weizen halt. Dieser ist nicht immer und auch nicht überall gern gesehen bei Flossenträgern, selektiert aber komischerweise. Auch mein Fable für tote Maden kommt aus dieser Begründung heraus. Wenig wuseln, wenig Kleinfisch.
> 
> Aber die Nachricht des Tages:
> 
> Meine Hegefischen findet nächstes Wochenende im Hafen statt. Ich bin gerettet. Kein 10m tiefes Baggerloch. Da wäre viel Rauchen und wenig Fangen angesagt. Jetzt wirds spannend. Diese Woche wollte ich eigentlich Wagglern. Jetzt wird der Hafen aber auf Brassen abgecheckt.
> 
> Frühjahrsklodeckel ich komme!



Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Berichte vom Probeangeln und dem Hegefischen natürlich auch.
Die erste Warnow-Brasse 2018 steht hier noch aus. Jetzt kommen ja die Heringe zum Laichen, läßt sich dies Köder-technisch evtl. ausnutzen? Weizen ist auf jeden Fall als Köder gesetzt dieses Jahr, bin momentan aber eben noch in der Mais- und Brot-Phase gefangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Gute Nachricht!
> Sehr spannend, und natürlich kannst Du hier keine Einzelheiten zu Deiner Strategie preisgeben. Wie stark ist denn die Konkurr- ich meine, wieviele Angler werden denn
> gemeinsam am Hegeziel arbeiten? Das ist alles ganz exotisch
> für mich, ich bin sehr neugierig.



30 Teilnehmer, alles Ortskundige und Kinder der Elbe. Ich hatte aber letztes Jahr im Herbst schon eine Teilnahme und konnte mich auf Platz 8/30 befördern. Allerdings mit vogelwilder Taktik, weil das Wetter nicht auf Brassen gepasst hatte.

Die Strategie ist recht einfach: Mehr fangen als die beiden Nebenmänner, dann wirst du schon mal nicht letzter. Ansonsten kommt es drauf an, das Wetter wird bis zum Samstag recht stabil sein. Ist etwas Wind bei und nicht ganz so sonnig, dann wird man auf Brassen fischen.

Das Problem wird wie immer sein, wenn du keine an den Platz bekommst, zu adaptieren. Ich schwenke dann gern auf Kleinfisch um, so dürfte der Ukelei interessant werden. Nur brauchst du 50 davon, um eine gute Brasse auszugleichen. Es wird als geprägt von taktischer Natur sein und entsprechend meiner Beobachtung und Ergebnissen der beiden Testfischen am Mittwoch und Freitag sich ausgestalten.

Ich werde mit Sicherheit 2 Futterplätze aufbauen, einen passiven für Klodeckel, einen Aktiven für Kleinfisch auf kurzer Distanz so dicht wie möglich an den Steinpackungen. Kommen bis Donnerstag meine Pellet-Feeder an, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich mit Inline Montage und kurzen Vorfächern (Method-Hybrid Fishing) die dicken Fische ins Visier nehme.

Es ist alles Möglich, von 50 Kilogramm an Fisch pro Teilnehmer bis zum Sieg bei 2 Kilogramm.

Vom letzten Jahr









geomas schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Berichte vom Probeangeln und dem Hegefischen natürlich auch.
> Die erste Warnow-Brasse 2018 steht hier noch aus. Jetzt kommen ja die Heringe zum Laichen, läßt sich dies Köder-technisch evtl. ausnutzen? Weizen ist auf jeden Fall als Köder gesetzt dieses Jahr, bin momentan aber eben noch in der Mais- und Brot-Phase gefangen.



In Vorbereitung zur Laichzeit fressen die Fische mehr, aber so gesehen habe ich keinen gravierenden Unterschied beim Angeln festgestellt, lediglich die sehr großen Brassen im Gewässer scheinen sich besser fangen zu lassen, scheinbar unterdrücken die Triebe die Instinkte. Ködertechnisch schwöre ich nach wie vor auf Maden. Gerade das tierische Eiweiß wirkt überzeugend, selbiges gilt für Wurm nur hast du hier auch gerne mal Barsche und Güstern am Fuhrwerken, wo >tote< Maden einfach besser selektieren.

Ich würde mit Pellets und toten Maden arbeiten, das wird auch etwas, wovon ich euch demnächst berichten werden. Neben dem Wagglern und fangen großer Rotfedern.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist alles Möglich, von 50 Kilogramm an Fisch pro Teilnehmer bis zum Sieg bei 2 Kilogramm.



Wird denn nur nach Gewicht oder auch nach Stückzahl gewertet? Und vergiss nicht, als Threadstarter trittst Du auch für den ganzen Ükel an. Aber Dafür werden soviele Dir die Daumen drücken wie nie zuvor!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wird denn nur nach Gewicht oder auch nach Stückzahl gewertet? Und vergiss nicht, als Threadstarter trittst Du auch für den ganzen Ükel an. Aber Dafür werden soviele Dir die Daumen drücken wie nie zuvor!



Ich wurde Platz 8 nur mit ÜKELN. Kein Scherz.

Gewertet wird rein nach Gewicht, die Länge spielt keine Rolle. Die Stückzahl wird ja dem Hegeziel wegen ermittelt. Wir Wettkämpfeln ja unter dem Radar. 

Wird nach wie vor schwer, weil ich nicht weiß, wie sich die Fische im Hafen zu den Jahreszeiten verhalten, geschweige denn, was an Lockfutter die Bank ist. Das Filtere ich nach wie vor erst aus. Die Jahreszeit macht es nicht einfacher, ich kann ja jetzt nicht einen Futterplatz bombardieren bis der Arzt kommt. Dank meinen Futtermittelsupport habe ich aber einige passende Waffen. Möge die Macht mit mir sein. 

Kritisch ist aber noch was anderes:

Die Distanz zum Nebenmann beträgt selten mehr als 6 Meter, das bedeutet auch, wenn dort viel gefüttert wird, das du angeschmiert bist.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hat sehr viel Laune gemacht das Ganze!!! Wäre die Bißausbeute etwas besser gewesen wäre es perfekt gewesen, aber ich war natürlich auch so sehr zufrieden!
> 
> Gruß Mario


´
 Petri,
 lieber Mario, und vielen Dank für den Bericht. Erstaunlich, das die Hasel auch bei Dunkelheit so aktiv sind, ich hab sie immer für so quirlige kleine Sonnenkreaturen gehalten. Als Posenfreund hoffe ich gemeinsam mit dir, das bald wider die Bedingungen für die Königin der Bissanzeiger stimmen,
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Öff wart ihr fleißig. Petri an Minimax (siehst du, die Fische an der Oste und Co. waren lediglich bekloppt und Xenophob), geomas und Mario!
Danke auch für die kurze Exkursion zu geschränkten Haken, ich habe mir klassische Wurmhaken mit Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel von VMC gekauft, die bei näherer Betrachtung extremst geschränkt sind; entgegen meiner sonstigen Angewohnheit werde ich wohl auf ein Abdrücken des Widerhakens verzichten.

Ich hatte ja großmäulig angekündigt am Osterwochenende angeln zu gehen "...und wenn alle bei draufgehen" leider das Klassenziel verfehlt, setzen, sechs. Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag waren überraschend länger Familiär geprägt und unser kleiner Osterspaziergang gestern zur Lochbachklamm entpuppte sich als mehrstündiger Todesmarsch durch von Sturmschäden geprägten Wald im hessischen Mittelgebirge - mit 10Kg Baby vor den Wanst geschnallt hatte das durchaus was von Band of Brothers oder Full Metal Jacket.
Als wir gegen 20:00 zu Hause waren war ein heißes Bad dann irgendwie interessanter als das ganze Gerödel rauspacken und an die Fulle wuchten.
Mea culpa


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo,
ich bin stiller Mitleser. Ich habe auch schon mit Kreishaken experimentiert.
Wichtig ist, dass die Stelle zwischen Hakenspitze und Hakenschenkel frei ist.
Ich bin wieder da von ab, weil das abhaken, besonders bei größeren Fischen zu viel Fummelei war, denn die freie Stelle zwischen Hakenspitze und Schenkel ist sehr eng, und eine Fischlippe kann ganz schön dick sein.
Der Hakenschenkel war teilweise beim lösen im Weg.
Gerade weil ich alle Fische zurücksetze hat sich der Kreishaken für mich als ungünstig erwiesen.
Viel Freude noch beim experimentieren. 
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erste Bestellung eingetroffen, mein neues "Hook Case" aus dem Hause Matrix. Die alte Hakenbox war nicht so wasserdicht, wie sie sein müsste. Eine Neue soll es richten.

Mit 30,00 Euros aber auch ein sehr, sehr stolzer Preis für ein Plastikgehäuse mit Schaumstoffrollen. Aber jut, beim Angeln sehe ich über Preise oft hinweg. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



schomi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin stiller Mitleser. Ich habe auch schon mit Kreishaken experimentiert.
> Wichtig ist, dass die Stelle zwischen Hakenspitze und Hakenschenkel frei ist.
> Ich bin wieder da von ab, weil das abhaken, besonders bei größeren Fischen zu viel Fummelei war, denn die freie Stelle zwischen Hakenspitze und Schenkel ist sehr eng, und eine Fischlippe kann ganz schön dick sein.
> Der Hakenschenkel war teilweise beim lösen im Weg.
> Gerade weil ich alle Fische zurücksetze hat sich der Kreishaken für mich als ungünstig erwiesen.
> Viel Freude noch beim experimentieren.
> Gruß
> Reinhold



Hallo Reinhold, 
vielen Dank fürs Teilen Deiner Erfahrungen - sehr hilfreich! 
So ungefähr habe ich Mais bislang angeködert:






Links die letztlich erfolgreiche Variante, rechts die gestern erfolglose Variante, mit der es zuvor aber auch schon „korrekt gehakte” Fische gab.
Ist nur eine eher schematische Darstellung - der Rest vom „echten Mais” ging nach dem Angeln ins Wasser.
Und in natura ködere ich natürlich viel „schöner” an ;-)

Das Abhaken ging bislang problemlos, zwei Fische waren etwas tiefer gehakt, die meisten aber lehrbuchmäßig seitlich vorne im Maulwinkel (ein Ukel hatte den Haken in der Unterlippe).

Ich werde beim nächsten Versuch wohl einen 14er Haken nehmen und wie auf dem linken Beispiel gezeigt mit Köder versehen.

Bei den noch ausstehenden Test mit Würmern aller Größen werde ich vermutlich auf größere Haken setzen, zur Verfügung stehen der Gamakatsu Circle Power sowie der Mustad Demon.

Danke nochmals, Georg.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: mea culpa? Fehlt noch, daß Du Dich selbst geißelst, weil Du der Familie den Vorzug gegeben hast. Ne, also aus meiner Sicht hast Du alles richtig gemacht.
Dein nächster Fischzug klappt bestimmt und Petrus wird sicher wohlwollend registriert haben, daß Du Dich Ostern angeltechnisch zurückgehalten hast.

@ FF: Glückwunsch zur Edel-Vorfachbox. 
Was ich ganz interessant fand, war neulich eine Aussage des von Dir (mir auch) hochgeschätzten James Robbins, der beim Match häufig mehrere Hakenbindegeräte mit verschiedenen vor-eingespannten Haken griffbereit hat, um sofort neue Vorfächer zu fertigen. Andere setzen auf die EVA-Schaumstoffscheiben oder andere Vorfachboxen - er scheint das Binden direkt am Wasser zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe es heute mal ans Wasser geschafft und werde wohl bis 13 Uhr bleiben, mehr Zeit ist nicht. Leider fühlt es sich an als würde ich bei einer steifen Briese am Meer sitzen. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst wäre ich wohl nicht raus gefahren bei den Wind. Glaube auch nicht das ich heute was fangen werde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Glückwunsch zur Edel-Vorfachbox.
> Was ich ganz interessant fand, war neulich eine Aussage des von Dir (mir auch) hochgeschätzten James Robbins, der beim Match häufig mehrere Hakenbindegeräte mit verschiedenen vor-eingespannten Haken griffbereit hat, um sofort neue Vorfächer zu fertigen. Andere setzen auf die EVA-Schaumstoffscheiben oder andere Vorfachboxen - er scheint das Binden direkt am Wasser zu bevorzugen.



Das mag sein, aber in "Matches" hat er die Zeit dazu nicht. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das er dort auf Boxen zurück greift. 

Bei den Boxen gibt es keine ideale Lösung zum Feedern insofern, das entweder klassische Aufbewahrungen einfach sehr sperrig sind, dann nicht Wasserdicht und die Haken rosten oder man fummeln muss wegen den Schaumstoffrollen. Letztere scheinen sich aber durchzusetzen, so sehe ich sie bei jedem Matchangler in Videos, einfach wegen dem geringen Packmaß und der Menge an Vorfächern, die du einlagern kannst in so gut wie jeder Länge.

Beim Feedern gibt es ja Situationen und Gewässer, wo du ganz schnell mal "on the drop" fischen musst, gerne mit 150cm Vorfach. Das schaffen dann auch klassische Boxen nicht mehr, Schaumstoffrollen dagegen sind in der Länge unendlich in ihrer Aufbewahrung möglich.

Das Problem wäre mit einer Montage zum Verstellen durch Stopper wie ich sie bei meinem Pickerrig verwende lösbar, dann könnten alle Vorfächer auf 20cm gebunden werden, nur ist beim Feedern der Korb auch gern mal schwerer als 20 Gramm und dann schieben dir die einwirkenden Kräfte die Stopper unter Garantie immer wieder runter. Du kommst also um das Wechseln der Vorfächer nicht drum herum.

Die Matrixbox hat 24 Röllchen, ist nur halb so groß wie meine Preston-Box. Da bist du dann für alle Situationen ausgerüstet. Und Hakenwechseln ist bei mir oft im Spiel, obgleich die Modelle weniger oft verschieden sind, aber eben beschriebene Längen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: ja, kalter Wind ist extrem unangenehm beim Angeln. Hoffentlich klappts mit ein paar Bissen!

@ FF: James Robbins ist extrem fix beim Hakenbinden am Wasser. Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, bindet er auch in echten Matches direkt am Wasser.
Die EVA-Röllchen sind schon sehr praktisch, bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir so etwas hole.

PS: hier https://youtu.be/JTcvI_UenJU?t=19m11s erklärt er seine Vorfach-Strategie ein wenig


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

1. Brasse von ca 55cm im Setzkescher  ach bin ich froh und das bei dem Scheiss Wind


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



xianeli schrieb:


> 1. Brasse von ca 55cm im setzkescher  ach bin ich froh und das bei dem scheiss wind



Solides petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: James Robbins ist extrem fix beim Hakenbinden am Wasser. Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, bindet er auch in echten Matches direkt am Wasser.
> Die EVA-Röllchen sind schon sehr praktisch, bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir so etwas hole.
> 
> PS: hier https://youtu.be/JTcvI_UenJU?t=19m11s erklärt er seine Vorfach-Strategie ein wenig



Man kann ja auch die einzelnen Röllchen mitnehmen, so übel ist das nicht. Mal schauen wie sie sich so macht und wie ich damit zurecht komme.

Zu James:

Die Cadence Videos sind ja keine Matches oder zumindest oft nur kleine Duelle gegen Paul und seinen anderen Buddy, da nimmt er das sicher nicht so ernst. An windigen Tagen, im Regen und kalten Händen Vorfach binden während eines Matches?

Mutig. :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Problem wäre mit einer Montage zum Verstellen durch Stopper wie ich sie bei meinem Pickerrig verwende lösbar, dann könnten alle Vorfächer auf 20cm gebunden werden, nur ist beim Feedern der Korb auch gern mal schwerer als 20 Gramm und dann schieben dir die einwirkenden Kräfte die Stopper unter Garantie immer wieder runter. Du kommst also um das Wechseln der Vorfächer nicht drum herum.



 Ola,
Probiere mal diese Ledger Stops: http://www.drennantackle.com/products/tackle/bits-and-pieces/leger-stops/
 Die verwende ich schon sehr lange, sie halten auch schwere Bleie und Körbe (bis 50g gefüllt). _Richtig angewendet_ beschädigen sie auch nicht die Schnur (Peter D. mag sie nicht und verwendet stattdessen mehrere Gummistopper)
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> 1. Brasse von ca 55cm im Setzkescher  ach bin ich froh und das bei dem Scheiss Wind



Petri Xia,
 trotze dem himmlischen Kind, jetzt heissts dranbleiben#6
 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Xianeli! Hat sich doch gelohnt den Kadaver ans Wasser zu schleppen, top!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab die Ledgerstops ein paar Mal probiert, bevorzuge aber definitiv die Grippa-Stops (einzeln, die halten richtig gut bei den von mir verwendeten „Körbchengrößen”).
Hab gerade Gummistopper von Anglerfuchs probiert, billig, aber nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichbar in Sachen „Grip”.

Mit dicken Futterkörben kommen selbst sehr gut haltende Gummistopper natürlich an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab die Ledgerstops ein paar Mal probiert, bevorzuge aber definitiv die Grippa-Stops (einzeln, die halten richtig gut bei den von mir verwendeten „Körbchengrößen”).
> Hab gerade Gummistopper von Anglerfuchs probiert, billig, aber nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichbar in Sachen „Grip”.
> 
> Mit dicken Futterkörben kommen selbst sehr gut haltende Gummistopper natürlich an ihre Grenzen.



Nicht nur an ihre Grenzen, es wird nicht möglich sein, diese zu Stoppen. Wenn ein Korb mit 30g leerem Gewicht befüllt an die 50g bis 60g kommt, dann scheppert es beim Wurf schon. Gehts dann 40 Meter raus, sind die Würfe ja nicht gerade zimperlich. 

Ich habs jetzt schon so oft getestet, das ich vom verstellen der Vorfachlängen via Stopper beim Feedern weg bin. Das ist nur noch der Fall wenn ich sehr leichte Körbe auf Kleinfisch einsetze und Bisse in der Absinkphase kassieren will.

Wenn man es drauf anlegt nutzt man die kleinsten Stopper und ne dickere Hauptschnur, vielleicht verschiebt sich die Grenze des nutzbaren Gewichts nach oben.

Allerdings ist dann aber auch wieder die Frage, welche Montage du auf Distanzen fischen willst. Geflecht wird Pflicht, eine Seitenarmmontage ist in meinen Augen besser. Und beim Seitenarm ist dann sowieso nichts mehr mit Vorfachlänge verstellen. 

Selbiges gilt für die Schlaufenmontage und diverse andere Semi-Fixe Rigs. Ich fische in der Tendenz aber lieber komplett frei laufend, die Fische haken sich oft gegen die Feederspitze und ich hab die Hand auch am Blank.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke euch. Ja der Biss war Balsam für die Seele. 5 Minuten später knallte der nächste mit 50cm drauf. Allerdings nicht auf den Köder gebissen sondern sein Vorfach ( der arme)  tüddelte sich um meinen 8mm Boilie


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich hab seit einiger Zeit keinen schwereren Korb als ne halbe Unze (netto) benutzt, da paßt das schon mit guten Gummistoppern.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin nie ein Fan der Schlaufenmontage gewesen und fische traditionell einen Laufkorb, allein schon um im Falle eines Schnurbruchs nach Möglichkeit niemanden zu verangeln. Mit zu kleinen Stoppern erhöht sich das auswerfbare Gewicht aber nach spätestens drei Würfen damit fetzt es den Stopper weg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ja, absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich hab seit einiger Zeit keinen schwereren Korb als ne halbe Unze (netto) benutzt, da paßt das schon mit guten Gummistoppern.



Es wird ja auch nicht so oft ein schwerer Korb gebraucht. Kritisch wirds nur, wenn das Gewässer tief ist, das Futter muss ja auch unten ankommen und nicht im 3 Meter Radius verteilt werden.

Faustformel: Pro Meter Gewässertiefe  10g (grober Richtwert) an Gewicht. Bei 4m bis 5m Tiefe kommt man mit 40g gut zurecht.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Benutze momentan 45g MF Körbe und angel in ca 6m tiefe. Wegen großen Karpfen in dem Gewässer benutze ich diesmal starke Vorfächer mit 12er Haken. 

Plan war eigentlich zu Feedern aber bei dem Wetter unmöglich.

In 15 Minuten wird eingepackt. Zähler steht jetzt bei 3 großen 53cm der kleinste und 59cm der größte. 2 Bisse haben sich nicht gehakt ( vermute mal Schnurschwimmer ). 

Sieht mir aus als hätte den Fisch jemand an einer Posenmontage verloren. Naja jetzt ist er den Haken los und kann in ruhe weiter schwimmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um mal die Gretchenfrage des Naturköderangelns zu stellen:
"Ükels, wie haltet ihr es mit den Würmern?
Eigentlich  bevorzuge ich Tauwürmer da kaum ein Köder so universell einsetzbar ist. Aber dendros  (Eisenia hortensis) lassen sich leichter züchten, ebenso Mistwürmer (Eisenia foetia  oder Andrei), wie sind eure Erfahrungen was Fängigkeit angeht? Kenne Leute die bei Aal und Schleie auf Dendros schwören aber beo Barsch und Forelle auf Tauwurm - und umgekehrt.
Welche würmer bevorzugt ihr bei welchem Fisch?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gekaufte Dendros und selbergesammelte Würmer halten sich die Waage. Ist immer so ein Abwägen von Verbrauch und Haltbarkeit. Tendenziell sind die aus eigener Lese schon besser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, die erste Rute ist dann fertig montiert. 3,6m filigrane Power für die Brassen dieser Welt. Die zweite Feederrute werde ich Schawrz/Gelb anmalen, so ein schöner alter Prügel mit 160g Wurfgewicht. Damit jage ich dann den Kochpott durch sein etwas zu weit in den Nordwesten verlegtes Bayernfandorf. :q:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du mich so jagst wie der BVB die bayern kann ich ja gemächlich Blumen am Wegrand pflücken :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nee du, ich gehöre ja nicht zum Dortmunder Kader. Ich bin keine Spaghetti, eher der Typ Dampfnudel. Und eines kann ich dir versichern, meine Heavy Feeder scheppert, da hebst du 60cm Brassen an der Spundwand hoch.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe soeben 6 Sammelordner „Angel-Praxis” abgeholt und ganz grob durchblättert.

Auf den ersten und zweiten Blick: sehr gut gemacht, gefällt mir richtig gut. Natürlich sieht man sowohl dem abgebildeten Gerät als auch den Anglern an, daß es sich nicht um eine taufrische Publikation handelt, aber dafür kommen die Beiträge auch nicht so „marktschreierisch” daher wie man es leider heute hier und da sehen muß.

Ein paar heute moderne Methoden fehlen (hab wie gesagt nur fix überflogen), aber bewährte Techniken sind sehr schön illustriert beschrieben.
Es gibt auch Berichte über Angel-Legenden und über den Fang legendärer Fische.

Für den passionierten Friedfischangler gibt es reichlichst Lesestoff; auch die Anhänger des Fliegenfischens, der Meeresangelei oder des Raubfischangelns kommen nicht zu kurz.

Danke an Heinz („Tricast”) für den Tipp!


PS: ...und ich habe schon die ersten „Typos” entdeckt ;-) Seltsamerweise hab ich ein Auge für Tippfehler anderer, selbst hab ichs nicht so mit der Rechtschreibung.
Wäre interessant zu wissen, von wem die Ur-Publikation stammt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du mich so jagst wie der BVB die bayern kann ich ja gemächlich Blumen am Wegrand pflücken :m



Dann reicht es, wenn du den Setzkescher ins Wasser legst. Dann schwimmen die Fischlis von alleine rein. :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So... Wäre der Tag geschafft. Die Regierung hat mir eine Stunde länger gegönnt und ich konnte noch die ein oder andere Brasse fangen. Habe viele schwimmen gelassen aber 3 Stück von 57cm, 57cm und 56cm mitgenommen zum Braten für die Familie ( Meine Schwiegereltern und Onkel schwören auf gebratene Brasse ) . Zu den Fischen gab es zusätzlich noch einen schönen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht den ich erst bemerkte als ich im Windstillen Auto saß 





Das war einer von vielen. Von der Größe waren alle etwa gleich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: Petri! 
Hattest Du schon die „Reality” im Einsatz oder eine andere Rute?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tjoah tut mir Leid FF aber die sahen alle so aus #c

Mache auch keine Fotos von lebenden Fischen wenn ich alleine bin. Die roten Flecken und Punkte hatten aber fast alle Fische schon beim Keschern.

Nein leider noch nicht geomas. Hatte extra einene dabei aber bei dem Wind wäre es sinnlos gewesen. Evtl später diese Woche... Ich hoffe es jedenfalls 

@all 

Kann mir jemand sagen warum die Fische so verletzt sind ? Habe ich in diesem Ausmaß noch nie gesehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Tjoah tut mir Leid FF aber die sahen alle so aus #c
> 
> Mache auch keine Fotos von lebenden Fischen wenn ich alleine bin. Die roten Flecken und Punkte hatten aber fast alle Fische schon beim Keschern.
> 
> Nein leider noch nicht geomas. Hatte extra einene dabei aber bei dem Wind wäre es sinnlos gewesen. Evtl später diese Woche... Ich hoffe es jedenfalls
> 
> @all
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen warum die Fische so verletzt sind ? Habe ich in diesem Ausmaß noch nie gesehen



War doch nur geheuchelte Betroffenheit, ich esse auch mal ne Brasse. :m

Tragisch ist aber deine Alibimatte darunter. Wozu mien Jung?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja schön sahen die Fische trotz allem nicht aus. 

Die Matte ist reine Bequemlichkeit... Naja und dort vorgeschrieben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja schön sahen die Fische trotz allem nicht aus.
> 
> Die Matte ist reine Bequemlichkeit... Naja und dort vorgeschrieben



Jetzt schreiben die den Scheiss schon vor.....

Wie sieht das bei Spinnfischern aus, schleppen die solche Teile jetzt auf dem Rücken wie nen Schlafsack? Diese Alibimatte und deren Verschärfung der Regelung für alle, weil man daraus eine moralische Debatte machen muss, kreide ich den Karpfenanglern hart an. Diese haben um ihrem Image wegen eine Bürde für viele andere Angler kreiert, die an Unsinn nicht zu übertreffen ist.

Ich stelle mir vor, beim Matchen auf handlange Fische, das Teil neben mir liegen haben zu müssen. Na gute Nacht Marie!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was soll ich dazu sagen, hast eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Bin es aber eh aus den Holland Urlauben gewohnt. Da ist es in manchen Parks schon seit 10 Jahren Pflicht

Edit: vergaß zu erwähnen das die Pflicht nur besteht wenn ein Karpfen beißen könnte. Spinfischer brauchen keine. Bei allen anderen Methoden ist es nicht auszuschließen und muss mitgeführt werden. Finde es aber halb so wild. Das Ding wiegt nix und ich hab meine ruhe ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen, hast eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Bin es aber eh aus den Holland Urlauben gewohnt. Da ist es in manchen Parks schon seit 10 Jahren Pflicht
> 
> Edit: vergaß zu erwähnen das die Pflicht nur besteht wenn ein Karpfen beißen könnte. Spinfischer brauchen keine. Bei allen anderen Methoden ist es nicht auszuschließen und muss mitgeführt werden. Finde es aber halb so wild. Das Ding wiegt nix und ich hab meine ruhe ^^



Trotzdem Blödsinn, was soll ein Weißfischangler mit einer Abhakmatte. Wenn ich am kleinen Teich sitze kann ich das Ding nicht aufbauen, alles uneben, da würde der Fisch einfach runterrutschen. Geschweige denn am kleinen Fluss. Aber gut, wir Angler neigen dazu uns Regeln zu schaffen, die Blöder nicht sein könnten.


Anderer Schnack:

Mein Tackle für Morgen ist vorbereitet. Innerlich war ich schon wieder kurz davor für 2 Futterspuren zu planen und einen Brassenplatz zu bauen, einen weiteren auf Kleinfisch. Solche Dinge sind aber nur im Match relevant, also gehe ich morgen gepflegt auf Brassen und versuche nur diese zu fangen.

3,6m Feeder Black Magic LM mit WG von 60g sollten reichen, um Fische rauszubügeln und im Schwarm nicht zuviel misstrauen zu erzeugen. 4000er Exage an 0,18mm Hauptschnur, gefolgt von einer freilaufenden Montage. 

Eine zweite Rute, etwas kürzer und schnelles Handling dann für den Brassenfutterplatz Nummer 2 vor der Steinpackung. Mit 2,7m Länge und einem WG von 40g ideal. Im Nahbereich muss es parabol sein, zu straff und du hast Ausschlitzer. Etwas mehr Dehnung hat die Schnur, ebenfalls 0,18mm. 2500 Shimano Baitrunner.

Futter ist natürlich TOP SECRET und damit meine ich nicht die Marke. Köder nehme ich auch mit.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Leider ist das so. Aber was will man machen?  Mein Hausgewässer öffnet leider erst am 16.04  muss ich bis dahin mit Leben. 

Ich wünsche dir schonmal viel Erfolg morgen am Wasser. Ich lag heute leider 1,5h daneben was die Platzwahl des Futters anbelangt. Nach einem Wechsel zur fast maximaltiefe lief es direkt rund... Allerdings 95% auf Knoblauch. Scheint wohl beliebt zu sein dort. 

Man lernt nie aus. Dachte zwar das sie noch tief stehen aber habe nicht mit der maximaltiefe gerechnet. 

Wie sieht es denn mit Wind bei dir aus morgen?  Was ist denn gemeldet?  Ab heute gucke ich da wohl wieder drauf.... Hätte meine Feederruten garnicht erst mitnehmen brauchen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Leider ist das so. Aber was will man machen?  Mein Hausgewässer öffnet leider erst am 16.04  muss ich bis dahin mit Leben.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir schonmal viel Erfolg morgen am Wasser. Ich lag heute leider 1,5h daneben was die Platzwahl des Futters anbelangt. Nach einem Wechsel zur fast maximaltiefe lief es direkt rund... Allerdings 95% auf Knoblauch. Scheint wohl beliebt zu sein dort.
> 
> Man lernt nie aus. Dachte zwar das sie noch tief stehen aber habe nicht mit der maximaltiefe gerechnet.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit Wind bei dir aus morgen?  Was ist denn gemeldet?  Ab heute gucke ich da wohl wieder drauf.... Hätte meine Feederruten garnicht erst mitnehmen brauchen



Kein Wind hier, bis jetzt. Ich plane aber so oder so den Einsatz sehr genauer Futterkörbe, die Fliegen durch jeden Orkan. 

Was das Tief stehen anbelangt. Wenn dein Gewässer so groß ist, wie ich in Erinnerung habe, dann ist dort auch noch in 4 Wochen Winter, so schnell werden die Badewannen halt nicht warm.

Ich habe aber mal eine Frage an dich, auch weil ich gerade ganz tief im Thema Pellet Feedern stecke:

Was für Futter oder Pellets am MF nutzt du bei solchen Tiefen, sprich ab 5 Meter? Ich bin gespannt. :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Gewässer was du meintest ist deutlich größer und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,30 - 1,50 tief. 

War heute an einem kleinen Ausweichgewässer von nur 1,4 ha größe mit einer maximalen tiefe von 6m-6,50m

Gefischt habe ich heute einen Mix aus 50% Black Method Mix von NB Sport ( Fischig)  mit 25 % 2mm baywa Pellets ( sind Pellets aus pflanzlichen Bestandteilen ).

Das habe ich gestern trocken vermengt und angefeuchtet zum ziehen lassen über Nacht ( die baywa Pellets gehen richtig schön auf und werden größer als erwartet ). 

Heute habe ich dann 25% 3mm halibut Pellets hinzugefügt die vorher 3 Minuten einweichen durften. Mit dem Wasser vom einweichen habe ich dann das komplette Futter erneut befeuchtet. Etwas mehr als normales Feederfutter. Durch die baywa Pellets hatte es eine wunderbare Bindung. Beim Test mit einem Ballen löste dieser sich rasch nach ca 30 Sekunden. Also genug Zeit zum absinken.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann aber mal ein dickes Petri, Xianeli!!!

Heute wollte ich ja richtig "abräumen"!!! Hatte die Rechnung allerdings nicht mit des "Bekanntschafts-Lütten" gemacht: Mario, wann gehen wir mal wieder Angeln? Na gut, dann heute Nachmittag!!! Ganze 6 und ein büschen alt!

Also war heute Guiding angesagt, was mir aber auch enormen Spaß bereitet, den Nachwuchs in unser aller Hobby einzuführen!!!

Gefangen hat er zum Glück auch was, wobei er leider beim kleinsten Zupf schon direkt anschlägt, manchmal noch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!! Da ist dann mancher Biss nicht verwertet worden! Aber 5 Haseln und ein Rotauge von gut 30cm blieben hängen! Und wenn man die Bilder betrachtet freut man sich mindestens genauso, wenn nicht sogar noch etwas mehr!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schön MS aus G und ein großes Petri euch beiden. Nichts ist schöner als den kleinen das angeln näher zu bringen. Denke ihr hattet viel Spaß 

 Mein Sohn ( fast 3)  freut sich immer riesig wenn er mit Mama vorbei schaut. Ich freue mich schon darauf wenn er ein ähnliches alter wie dein "Schüler" hat. 

Werde Donnerstag oder Freitag mit jemandem ( 9)  losziehen. Er fragt mich jedesmal wenn er zu Besuch ist, hat bisher aber nie funktioniert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja ich sitze im feinsten nordhessischen Frühjahrsnieseln und ohrfeige mich selber. Bissanzeiger angelassen, Batterie leer. Aus Knivklicht und mono einen behelfsmäßigen gebaut. Heavy Feeder und Aalrolle eingepackt - aber falsches Mittelstück der Feeder. Weder auf Dendro, Weizen (gefärbt und Natur), Tulip oder Maden auch nur einen Biss, beinahe einen Schuh im Schlamm verloren. 
Mit Loafer und Made an der Pin in der Hoffnung auf einen abendlichen Weißfisch. An der Karpfenrute ein selbstgebundenes Aalvorfach mit Dendro. Der perfekte Moment für einen geomas'schen Dämmerbiss.
Ach ja mein Loafer ist Miniknicklichtkompatibel. Very Nice!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tja ich sitze im feinsten nordhessischen Frühjahrsnieseln und ohrfeige mich selber. Bissanzeiger angelassen, Batterie leer. Aus Knivklicht und mono einen behelfsmäßigen gebaut. Heavy Feeder und Aalrolle eingepackt - aber falsches Mittelstück der Feeder. Weder auf Dendro, Weizen (gefärbt und Natur), Tulip oder Maden auch nur einen Biss, beinahe einen Schuh im Schlamm verloren.
> Mit Loafer und Made an der Pin in der Hoffnung auf einen abendlichen Weißfisch. An der Karpfenrute ein selbstgebundenes Aalvorfach mit Dendro. Der perfekte Moment für einen geomas'schen Dämmerbiss.
> Ach ja mein Loafer ist Miniknicklichtkompatibel. Very Nice!



Ich hab ne Verwarnung bekommen, weil ich jemanden Zickig nannte. Ich leide genauso wie du, weil ich es einfach nicht verstehe. #c


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Ausrede ist dass es nach der Arbeit schnell ans wasser gehen sollte. ;(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde behaupten Karma. Wer sich über den BvB lustig macht, wird von der Biene gestochen. Glückwunsch! :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Grad flogen hier ükels rum, hab mal flach gestellt und nen wurm angeködert


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist natürlich unglücklich gelaufen. Wünsche dir deshalb umso mehr den geomas'schen Dämmerungsbiss


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich unglücklich gelaufen. Wünsche dir deshalb umso mehr den geomas'schen Dämmerungsschiss



Habs mal korrigiert.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habs mal korrigiert.



Gemein




Aber verdammt gut


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
 herzliches Petri an Mario plus Angelgast sowie Xianeli- ich wünsche guten Appetit zu den leckeren Bratbrassen.

 @Fantastic Fishing: Mir war garnicht klar dass das Hegen schon morgen ist, da drück ich Dir natürlich kräftig alle Daumen.
 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> herzliches Petri an Mario plus Angelgast sowie Xianeli- ich wünsche guten Appetit zu den leckeren Bratbrassen.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing: Mir war garnicht klar dass das Hegen schon morgen ist, da drück ich Dir natürlich kräftig alle Daumen.
> herzlich
> Minimax



Nicht morgen. Ich mache morgen erste Feldtests. Das Fischen ist am Sonntag. Ich versuche zu sehen, worauf die Brassen sich am ehesten einstellen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ah, ok!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank Minimax. Habe nichts von gegessen kann aber mitteilen das schon alles komplett verwertet wurde und ich um baldigen Nachschub gebeten wurde #t

Verblüffend wie hier jedesmal der Fisch weg geht.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja so ungefähr ^^ wenn ich was mitbringe wird direkt die ganze Sippe zusammen getrommelt, alles zubereitet und schon beginnt das große fressen  

Hab oft genug Stress wenn ich sage das ich alles schwimmen gelassen habe. Ist für die unbegreiflich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um Himmels willen. Gut, wenn der See es hergibt ist es ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, aber Brassen mit 55cm sind auch schon gern mal 10 Jahre alt und ich kenne Gewässer die wurden einfach tot gefressen.

Mit jeder Entnahme, kam die gleiche Ausrede, aka. hier schwimmen noch viele große Brassen, alles kein Problem. Ende vom Lied, ganzer See verbuttet, große Brassen mussten durch Besatz nachgesteuert werden.

Die haben natürlich auch nichts mehr zu fressen gefunden und sahen dann so aus:






Man achte auf den Rücken, so dünn wie ein Sonnensegel. Aber alles kein Problem, sind ja genug große Fische da. Ich habe deswegen meinen Setzkescher auch nicht mehr mitgenommen und die Fische immer sofort schwimmen lassen, wegen penetranten Bettlern.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja so ungefähr ^^ wenn ich was mitbringe wird direkt die ganze Sippe zusammen getrommelt, alles zubereitet und schon beginnt das große fressen
> 
> Hab oft genug Stress wenn ich sage das ich alles schwimmen gelassen habe. Ist für die unbegreiflich



Seid ihr auch Aussiedler? 
Hier tut sich nix, packe bald zusammen


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Verwarnung bekommen, weil ich jemanden Zickig nannte. Ich leide genauso wie du, weil ich es einfach nicht verstehe. #c



So etwas gehört sich ja auch nicht.  Zivilisierte Friedfischangler nennen so etwas kapriziös. |bigeyes

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> So etwas gehört sich ja auch nicht.  Zivilisierte Friedfischangler nennen so etwas kapriziös. |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Ich musste erstmal Google fragen, dieses Wort war mir tatsächlich bis dato unbekannt. Ich war aber ungezogen, also musste ich wohl auf die stille Treppe. #t|supergri


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Um Himmels willen. Gut, wenn der See es hergibt ist es ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, aber Brassen mit 55cm sind auch schon gern mal 10 Jahre alt und ich kenne Gewässer die wurden einfach tot gefressen.
> 
> Das kenne ich auch. Die saßen aber auch Tag und Nacht dort und haben sich abgewechselt und das zum teil Wochenlang.
> 
> Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch. Die saßen aber auch Tag und Nacht dort und haben sich abgewechselt und das zum teil Wochenlang.
> 
> Heinz



Was mir immer weh tut ist die Ignoranz. Es geht ja selten darum, nicht jemandem einen Fisch für die Pfanne zu gönnen, aber irgendwann muss man doch verstehen, das ein Gewässer und die Wachstumsraten es nicht hergeben, massiv Raubbau zu betreiben.

Selbige Logik hast du mit dem Karpfenbesatz, schön K2 und K3 für die Rentner besetzen, damit sich der Ausritt an den Dorfteich lohnt. Um sich nach Jahren zu wundern warum die Brühe so trüb ist und man keine Schleie fängt. Entweder sie Essen alles auf oder sie besetzten alles kaputt.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Schwiegereltern ja ^^ unschwer zu erkennen.

Ja das ist wirklich traurig. Das Problem haben wir hier zum Glück nicht. So viel wie heute habe ich bisher auch noch nicht mitgenommen. Aufgrund der gefangenen Menge sah ich aber auch kein Problem darin. Schlimm wird es wenn die Leute kein Maß halten. Ich bevorzuge normal auch mittlere Größen. 
Besetzt werden hier nur Karpfen und Hechte. Brassen will hier keine sau ^^ bin hier in der Umgebung eine echte Ausnahme


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Die Schwiegereltern ja ^^ unschwer zu erkennen.
> 
> Ja das ist wirklich traurig. Das Problem haben wir hier zum Glück nicht. So viel wie heute habe ich bisher auch noch nicht mitgenommen. Aufgrund der gefangenen Menge sah ich aber auch kein Problem darin. Schlimm wird es wenn die Leute kein Maß halten. Ich bevorzuge normal auch mittlere Größen.
> Besetzt werden hier nur Karpfen und Hechte. Brassen will hier keine sau ^^ bin hier in der Umgebung eine echte Ausnahme



Es gab Zeiten, so erzählten mir die alte Garde, da kippten die Besatzer Maisberge in die Gewässer. Wenn der Berg abnahm oder weg war, wurde geangelt und über Wochen alles an Fisch abgeschöpft. Gerade Osteuropäer sind da nicht zimperlich, das liegt aber auch daran, das die Jungs nen riesen Land mit viel Wasser haben und oft nicht soviele Angler auf so kleiner Fläche wie das hier der Fall ist.

Die Kurve bei den Zanderfängen geht auch Steil nach unten, weshalb die Profiszene auch nach NL ausweicht. Wenn ich die Wanderungen von ganzen Armeen an Spinnanglern sehe, samt Beutel zum Transport der Beute, weiß ich auch, warum wir in Deutschland gar nicht über CR reden brauchen.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Xianeli, 
das hat mit Dir überhaupt nichts zu tun, Du brauchst dir den Schuh nicht anziehen. #h

Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Xianeli,
> das hat mit Dir überhaupt nichts zu tun, Du brauchst dir den Schuh nicht anziehen. #h
> 
> Heinz



Ich würde auch behaupten, er ist klever genug, nicht über die Strenge zu schlagen. Er ist sogar so vorbildlich, mit seiner Pupserabhakmatte. |bla:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei mir in der Familie wurde auch schon nach Brassen und Plötz gefragt, nachdem ich von (in jeder Beziehung) erlesenen Zubereitungsformen erzählt habe.
Vorher will ich aber noch den hier häufigen Metazerkarien-Befall abklären.

Maßvoll entnehmen ist für mich beim Angeln der goldene Mittelweg. Zum einen ist frisch geangelter Fisch frischer als der vom Händler, schmeckt teilweise besser als Zuchtfisch und steigert auch die Akzeptanz des Angelns im Bekannten- und Verwandtenkreis. Jeder hat Verständnis dafür, daß man nicht jeden nicht geschützten Fisch entnimmt, aber einige wundern sich über „Prinzipiell-Alles-Releaser”.

Ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, wie man an die Sache herangeht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, wie man an die Sache herangeht.



Legitimiert aber nicht den Raubzug, nur weil Weißfische bis dato keine Maximalentnahme haben. Die Fänge gehen überall zurück, wo vor Jahren noch von Profis 150kg gefangen wurden, sind es jetzt nur noch 15kg.

Die Elbe wird immer klarer, auch hier droht den Brassen gleiches Schicksal. Und deswegen werden keine Barben kommen, weil die Elbe schlammig ist.

Ich finde, man sollte auch klar Kommunizieren, das man Angelt, weil man Angeln will. In meinen Augen ist es doch nur eine Schutzbehauptung, wenn ich mal einen Fisch mitnehme, um mich zu rechtfertigen. Einfach Angeln gehen, fertig ab.

( Das meine ich jetzt nicht wegen dir, aber so wird das Pferd mittlerweile aufzogen> Ich Angel weil Essen)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario: Petri dem Nachbarschaftslütten! Da hat er ja sauber abgeräumt an der Weser.
Mir macht das Angeln mit Kindern (oder auch älteren Herrschaften, die ne Weile nicht mehr geangelt haben) richtig Spaß, es ist ein sehr dankbarer Job für den mehr assistierenden als selbst fischenden „Angel-Lehrer” ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Keine Sorge fühle mich da weder angesprochen noch angegriffen mit. Wollte nur meinen Standpunkt zu diesem ( leider)  in Deutschland heiklem Thema darlegen. Wenn jeder ein gesundes Mittelmaß einhalten würde bräuchte man darüber garnicht diskutieren. Dem wird aber leider nie so sein befürchte ich. 

War halt bei Askari im Angebot damals die Abhakmatte  und ganz ehrlich... Ich habe sie oft gerne dabei. Nicht um den Fisch drauf abzulegen sondern meinen fetten Hintern und die Füße im Wasser


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Legitimiert aber nicht den Raubzug, nur weil Weißfische bis dato keine Maximalentnahme haben. Die Fänge gehen überall zurück, wo vor Jahren noch von Profis 150kg gefangen wurden, sind es jetzt nur noch 15kg.
> ...



Abgreifer wird es immer geben, da nützen dann auch Fangbegrenzungen und Kontrollen nix. Und die wird man überall finden, nicht nur unter Anglern.
Die kommenden Tage gehts hier los mit dem Hering, da gilt es dann zunächst die Jahresmarken- und -kartenpreise wieder „reinzuangeln” und nach Möglichkeit für die kommenden Jahre Reserven anzulegen ;-)
Ist nicht meine Art der Angelei, ich will es aber auch nicht verteufeln, solange ein gewisser Rahmen nicht überschritten wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich angel weil angeln toll ist. Dass dabei ab und an frischer Fisch abfällt ist ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt.

Zum Tage: wenn Count Minimax fängt fängt Sir Kochtopf nix. Einzig mögliche Erklärung: wir teilen unser Mojo.
Ziemlich unappetitlich aber vielleicht ist er mein verlorener Bruder (mein Vater ist viel rumgekommen) - oder ich hatte zweimal Glück und stümpere seitdem wieder in guter alter Tradition.
Michael Heil mir (Sankt Michael ist der Schutzpatron der Schneider, wieder was gelernt), dafür Fangopackung an den Füßen und fliegende Ükel gesehen. Dafür keinen Biss, keinen Schnurschwimmer, nix, null, nada, niente.
Dass das weniger mit meiner Abneigung gegen durchschnittliche Fussballvereine als mit Unvermögen und grobmotorik zu tun hat sollte jedem hier klar sein.
Aber auch wenn jetzt alle Unken zum Trotze rufen: schön war's - ins Dunkel reinangeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und genau dieser Rahmen fehlt bei Weißfischen doch gänzlich. Die Zeiten der Massen an Fisch sind vorbei, viele Gewässer sind einfach breit. Alle Naselang kippen sie um, werden verbaut, vermüllt und geplündert, während die Welt von Nachhaltigkeit spricht, soll aber jeder Fisch mitgenommen werden.

Nicht mit mir. Und wenn ich jemanden in meinem Radius sehe, der wirklich übertreibt, mache ich es diesen Personen auch oft klar. Eine Person hatte ich zum Beispiel am Wickel, welche für Suff die Fische eingetauscht hatte.

Ich bezahlte genauso Beitrag und mein Erlebnis am Wasser wird eingeschränkt. Gesetzeslage hin oder her.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Legitimiert aber nicht den Raubzug, nur weil Weißfische bis dato keine Maximalentnahme haben.



Ist wohl regional unterschiedlich. Bei uns gilt auch für Friedfische eine Maximale Fangmenge.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ist wohl regional unterschiedlich. Bei uns gilt auch für Friedfische eine Maximale Fangmenge.



Ehrlich? Das ist ja richtig vorbildlich!

Ich nehme ja auch gern mal einen Fisch mit, ich will damit auch jetzt nicht diese Stereotypen-Debatte auslösen. Es geht mir wirklich um Härtefälle.

Am Ende wird das nicht zu lösen sein, solange Angeln interpretiert wird, wie es momentan der Stand ist. Aber jeder kann ja etwas tun. Sorge macht mir wirklich nur die wirklich immer klarere Wasser in der Elbe, das können ganz düstere Zeiten werden.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja schon seit Ewigkeiten gibt es eine Begrenzung bei den Friedfische. Finde ich auch nicht verkehrt. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen was den Bestand hier angeht. Ob es daran liegt?  Ich weiß es nicht. An dem heutigen Gewässer scheint es dieses abknüppel Phänomen anscheinend nicht zu geben. Auch der Vereinsvorstand der öfter mal vorbei schaut sagt das es an dem Gewässer sehr gesittet zugeht. 

An meinem Hausgewässer sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Fangbegrenzungen gelten ebenfalls für Friedfische. Halten sich aber viele nicht dran. Der Bestand an Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen ist dennoch sehr gut da es fast alle auf die Raubfische abgesehen haben. Der andere kleine Bruchteil jagt jedem Rotauge hinterher.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja schon seit Ewigkeiten gibt es eine Begrenzung bei den Friedfische. Finde ich auch nicht verkehrt. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen was den Bestand hier angeht. Ob es daran liegt?  Ich weiß es nicht. An dem heutigen Gewässer scheint es dieses abknüppel Phänomen anscheinend nicht zu geben. Auch der Vereinsvorstand der öfter mal vorbei schaut sagt das es an dem Gewässer sehr gesittet zugeht.
> 
> An meinem Hausgewässer sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Fangbegrenzungen gelten ebenfalls für Friedfische. Halten sich aber viele nicht dran. Der Bestand an Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen ist dennoch sehr gut da es fast alle auf die Raubfische abgesehen haben. Der andere kleine Bruchteil jagt jedem Rotauge hinterher.



Generell sehe ich auch nicht mehr soviele Menschen massiv Entnehmen, nur in wirklichen "Ballungszentren". Es sind aber auch immer die gleichen Typen gewesen. Ein Ungare, der einen Boilie auf den Haken zog (war aber nen netter Kerl), ein Deutscher der gegen Suff tauschte, ein Russe der nen Igel baute, wo er nur konnte. Alle hatten eines Gemeinsam. War es länger als 30cm wurde es mitgenommen.

Es kann aber auch sein, das ne Wachablösung statt fand, Zandern ist hier Volkssport und ich höre fast immer schmeckt und mitnehmen. Nur die Sportfischer, nennen wir sie so, knipsen, wollen PBs und dergleichen. Brassen sind ja quasi ein No Go.

Zu guter letzt: Wie viele richtige Friedfischangler gibts denn noch? Bei uns sterben sie aus.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bevor ich jetzt ins Bett gehe möchte ich allerdings noch erwähnen das ein Line Aligner Vorfach in abgewandelter Form (deutlich kleinerer Haken, anderes Vorfachmaterial) wirklich erste Sahne beim MF funktionieren. Jeder kleine zupfer endete 2 Sekunden später in einem ablaufen der Rolle


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt ins Bett gehe möchte ich allerdings noch erwähnen das ein Letztes ein Line Aligner Vorfach in abgewandelter Form (deutlich kleinerer Haken, anderes Vorfachmaterial) wirklich erste Sahne beim MF funktionieren. Jeder kleine zupfer endete 2 Sekunden später in einem ablaufen der Rolle



Mach mal bitte nen Bild davon. Gute Nacht, du Kormoran. :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte nen Bild davon. Gute Nacht, du Kormoran. :m



Gibt's morgen im Laufe des Tages #6 gute Nacht


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt ins Bett gehe möchte ich allerdings noch erwähnen das ein Line Aligner Vorfach in abgewandelter Form (deutlich kleinerer Haken, anderes Vorfachmaterial) wirklich erste Sahne beim MF funktionieren. Jeder kleine zupfer endete 2 Sekunden später in einem ablaufen der Rolle



Von Behr gibts es da ein 10 lbs. Kevlarmaterial. Perfekt für die ganz feinen Fluchtmontagen.

Außerdem habe ich noch ein etwas feineres 6 lbs. Silkworm. Aber von dem habe ich keine Ahnung, ob das noch im Handel ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

[Edit Mod - gelöschtes Zitat]

Ich mag kaum Süsswasserfische,  aber ich habe schon allerhand verschenkt. 2 mal wurde ich daraufhin eingeladen, und würde ich immer wieder machen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, beim Durchblättern der Angel-Praxis kann ich mich nicht für die passende „Gute Nacht-Geschichte” entscheiden.

zur Wahl stehen:
 - „Ken Collings im Karauschenfieber”
 - „Wir wußten: Das muß ein Rekord sein” über das Rekord-Rotauge von Ray Clarke
 - „Aal-Angeln mit John Sidley am Severn”
 - „Chris Yates am Hampshire Avon”
 - „Mick Lomas und die unwilligen Brassen”
 - „Dick Clegg und die schönen Rotaugen vom Trent” (klingt wie ne Foto-Love-Story, oder?)
 - „Wie Steve Toone die Gunst der Güstern gewann” 
 - „Sid Meads mit der Schwingspitze auf Brassen”

...und noch viel mehr schöne Titel und Geschichten.

Eine Fischart, die deutlich unterrepräsentiert ist, ist der Zander.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schwingspitze auf Brassen, alles andere wäre Ketzerei.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: die nordhessischen Fische scheinen noch *kapriziöser* zu sein als die nordostdeutschen (Fische). 
Beim nächsten Angeltrip machst Du uns dann alle naß ;-)

@ Xianeli: danke für Deine MF-Futter-Beschreibung. Bin schon gespannt auf Dein Rig-Bild morgen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schwingspitze auf Brassen, alles andere wäre Ketzerei.



So ein ganz kleiner Ketzer steckt ja in mir, vielleicht les ich doch zuerst eine der Reportagen über Meister-Anglerinnen.

So, nun wird das Wetter besser und die Qual der Gewässer- und Methodenwahl steht ins Haus. Vielleicht sollte ich würfeln.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja eh mit dem Grundblei ... womit denn sonst!?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja eh mit dem Grundblei ... womit denn sonst!?



Naja, meine feinste Posenrute steht fertig vormontiert und leider sträflich vernachlässigt griffbereit neben der Wohnungstür.
Und so langsam reizen mich die Teiche und deren mit Barteln bewehrte Bewohner. Wollte ja mal einen Versuch mit der freien Leine starten. Aber dafür sollte ich vielleicht noch ein paar warme Tage abwarten.
Optionen, einfach zu viele Optionen. Früher war das Leben einfacher - Bambusstippe geschnappt, mehr hatt' ich ja nicht ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, beim Durchblättern der Angel-Praxis kann ich mich nicht für die passende „Gute Nacht-Geschichte” entscheiden.
> 
> zur Wahl stehen:
> - „Ken Collings im Karauschenfieber”
> - „Wir wußten: Das muß ein Rekord sein” über das Rekord-Rotauge von Ray Clarke
> - „Aal-Angeln mit John Sidley am Severn”
> - „Chris Yates am Hampshire Avon”
> - „Mick Lomas und die unwilligen Brassen”
> - „Dick Clegg und die schönen Rotaugen vom Trent” (klingt wie ne Foto-Love-Story, oder?)
> - „Wie Steve Toone die Gunst der Güstern gewann”
> - „Sid Meads mit der Schwingspitze auf Brassen”
> 
> ...und noch viel mehr schöne Titel und Geschichten.


 
 Was für ein Schatz!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Was für ein Schatz!



Ich bin wirklich sehr angetan von der „Angel-Praxis”.
Der Golden-Scale-Club ist auch drin ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich sehr angetan von der „Angel-Praxis”.
> Der Golden-Scale-Club ist auch drin ;-)



Oh, Götter. Ich muss mich sofort auf die Suche machen.
 Kannst Du noch was zum Gesamtumfang sagen, bzw. wann und wie das erschienen ist?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, Götter. Ich muss mich sofort auf die Suche machen.
> Kannst Du noch was zum Gesamtumfang sagen, bzw. wann und wie das erschienen ist?



Hmm, es sind wohl insgesamt 6 Sammelordner (bin mir nicht sicher, ob mein heutiger Erwerb komplett ist), aufgeteilt (und farb-codiert) in 
 - Fische von A-Z, 
 - Gut geködert 
 - Basiswissen
 - Angeln International
 - Mit Meisteranglern unterwegs 
 - Gewässerkunde (generell, Beispiele „Ein kleiner, schneller Winterfluß” oder „Abseits der Hauptströmung im Altarm fischen”)
 - Im Blickpunkt (konkrete Gewässersteckbriefe - zum Beispiel „Die Havelseen um Potsdam”)
 - Technik und Taktik

Kann sein, daß ich etwas übersehen habe, hab ja die 6 schweren Ring-Ordner erst ganz grob durchgeschaut. Ein paar Fische fehlen (nur mir oder generell? - keine Ahnung - zum Beispiel der Giebel)

Ist eindeutig ein Produkt aus der britischen Presselandschaft (es steht irgendwas von 1990-1996), aber alle Texte sind in deutscher Sprache.

Bislang mein Lieblingstext ist der über einen Döbel-Angler mit MS-Erkrankung, der den Einsatz von Digitalthermometern beim Fluß-Angeln propagiert und mit der Bambusrute fischt.

Der Tipp kam von Heinz, er hat nicht zu viel versprochen.


PS: Ich habe meine Sammlung bei ebay-kleinanzeigen gefunden. Der Versand könnte wegen des Gewichts aufwändig werden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Super, vielen Dank. Mal sehen ob, nein wie, ich darankomme,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich musste gestern auch literaturtechnisch zuschlagen: Zwei Bücher von Fred J. Taylor... Einmal "Angeln mit Pfiff" und aus UK sollte "Fishing for Tench" zu mir unterwegs sein....bin schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Kochtopf: die nordhessischen Fische scheinen noch *kapriziöser* zu sein als die nordostdeutschen (Fische).
> Beim nächsten Angeltrip machst Du uns dann alle naß ;-)
> .



Das habe ich nun davon der Familie den Vorzug gegeben zu haben  wenn was beisst und man versaut es ist es schon schlimm genug, aber wenn garnichts passiert fühle ich mich missachtet :m
Und ja, *kapriziös* sind die Biester


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp Andal, das Material werde ich mir mal anschauen. 

Ich hoffe man erkennt es gut genug. Das ist das Rig von gestern.





Der Haken ist ein 12er Drennan Wide Gape Specialist an einer 0.23er FC Schnur. Natürlich mit No Knot gebunden. Am Hakenschenkel sitzt ein kleiner Kicker ( hatte kein Feuerzeug für den Schrumpfschlauch dabei sonst hätte ich den genommen ) 
Das Vorfach ist ca 13cm lang. 

Durch den veränderten Winkel der Schnur, verursacht vom Kicker, dreht sich der Haken bei Zug direkt in die Unterlippe. Alle Gefangenen Fische waren sauber dort gehakt und konnten problemlos entfernt werden. 

Warum ich so geangelt habe?  Feedern war nicht möglich, leider. Also ging es mit 2 lb Ruten und MF los. Das Material habe ich extra stärker gewählt weil hier richtig große Karpfen drin sind und Hänger nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden können


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieht gewieft aus, Xi!
Aber wtf ist ein Kicker, also abgesehen vom fussballmagazin?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das habe ich nun davon der Familie den Vorzug gegeben zu haben  wenn was beisst und man versaut es ist es schon schlimm genug, aber wenn garnichts passiert fühle ich mich missachtet :m
> Und ja, *kapriziös* sind die Biester


 
 Auch noch mal von mir ein Schade, Sir Kochtopf, aber mach Dir nichts draus. Schneidern ist noch an der Tagesordnung und muss auch auf keinen Mojo Verlust hindeuten. Noch sind grade die Mittelgebirgsflüsse kühl und hoch- bei dem Frühlingseinzug kann es sich aber nur um Tage handeln, ich wette am Wochendende sind die fehlenden magischen 1-2grad da- und wir alle drücken die Daumen das noch was anderes angekommen ist...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja warum die so heißen... Ka ^^ Kicker sind für die Leute die zu faul sind Schrumpfschlauch in passender größe über den Hakenschenkel zu ziehen und zu schrumpfen. War aber froh gestern eine Packung dabei gehabt zu haben  hast dir halt Arbeit mit gespart. Allerdings dürfte das Hakenöhr nicht kleiner sein sonst würde der Kicker runterrutschen.

Kommt ja eigentlich aus der Karpfenszene aber dachte das es deutlich kleiner auch gut zum MF taugen dürfte.
Fehlbisse? Fehlanzeige! Alles sicher in der Unterlippe gehakt.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Xianeli: Schaut interessant aus... die line aligner hab ich beim Karpfenfischen bis jetzt ignoriert, weil mir das immer zu viel gefummel mit dem Schrumpfschlauch war und die Kicker hatte ich noch gar nicht so auf dem Radar (bin nur Gelegenheitskarpfer). Ich habe das bis Dato mit dem KD-Rig an dünnem geflochtenem Vorfach gelöst, da steht der Haken gut ab und kann frei drehen. 
Ich fische meine Vorfächer für den Method-Feeder aber nur halb so lange wie Deine, so ca. 6-7 cm (in der einschlägigen Literatur werden bei The Method ja kurze Vorfachlängen empfohlen). Hat die von die verwendete Länge einen bestimten Grund bzw. Erfahrungen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Welpi: es wäre prima, wenn Du nach Erhalt der Taylor-Bücher hier eine grobe Einschätzung liefern könntest.

@ Xianeli: interessant, danke für die Vorstellung Deiner Montage. Mit „Karpfenmontagen” und ihren feineren Ausführungen hab ich mich bis auf verschiedene Haar-Montagen nie richtig befaßt. Einen Kicker/Line Aligner (?) werd ich sicher mal probieren.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Karpfenmontagen in S, XS und XXS sind genau das, was ich seit ein paar Jahren auf Friedfische schwerpunktmäßig angle. In Verbindung mit steinharten kleinen Boilies (z.B. MS-Range) hat da kein Kleinfisch mehr eine Chance abzuschnullen - nicht mal mehr Grundeln...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Karpfenmontagen in S, XS und XXS sind genau das, was ich seit ein paar Jahren auf Friedfische schwerpunktmäßig angle. In Verbindung mit steinharten kleinen Boilies (z.B. MS-Range) hat da kein Kleinfisch mehr eine Chance abzuschnullen - nicht mal mehr Grundeln...



Ja, das ist dann sehr effektives Angeln. Hab die letzten Jahre viel mit Haarvorfächern und so experimentiert, aber noch Abstand von Fluchtmontagen gehalten (bis auf einige MF-Versuche). Irgendwie hänge ich noch zu sehr an den sehr feinen Ruten, auch wenn es nicht sehr produktiv ist ;-)

Bin aber immer für Deine Tipps dankbar, da kann ich wohl für alle „Ükel-Besucher” sprechen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Abnormales Wetter.

Fast 20 Grad hier, keine Wolke, kein Wind. Beste Wetter um keine Brassen zu fangen. Zum Hafen reite ich dennoch aus, obgleich der kleine Teich jetzt Spaß bedeuten würde.

Ich rechne mir mit meiner gewählten Strategie nicht viel Fisch aus, obgleich die Spielregeln in der trüben Brühe mit Bootsverkehr und dergleichen etwas anders sind.

Komischer Frühlingsstart dieses Jahr, soviel steht fest.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: In der Tat seltsames Wetter. Petri heil für Dein Unterfangen.
Ich werd es wohl eher gegen Abend probieren, vermutlich wieder mit relativ leichtem Besteck am Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Xianeli: interessant, danke für die Vorstellung Deiner Montage. Mit „Karpfenmontagen” und ihren feineren Ausführungen hab ich mich bis auf verschiedene Haar-Montagen nie richtig befaßt. Einen Kicker/Line Aligner (?) werd ich sicher mal probieren.



Guck mal dabei nach Zig-Alignern. Das sind quasi Insektenlarvenimitationen mit alignereffekt. Könnte mir das gerade für dich als interessant vorstellen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: In der Tat seltsames Wetter. Petri heil für Dein Unterfangen.
> Ich werd es wohl eher gegen Abend probieren, vermutlich wieder mit relativ leichtem Besteck am Fluß nebenan.



Ich hab gar kein Gefühl. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja einen Bericht darüber geschrieben, da gab es bei diesem Wetter nur handlange Güstern, 2 Querschläger von Brassen und am nächsten Tag mit eingetacktetem Wetter nur noch Ükel.

Wird interessant.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Guck mal dabei nach Zig-Alignern. Das sind quasi Insektenlarvenimitationen mit alignereffekt. Könnte mir das gerade für dich als interessant vorstellen



Danke, hab mit eine Notiz gemacht. Die „Mag Aligner Grubs” von Enterprise hatte ich schon ne Weile auf dem Schirm, aber weder gekauft noch probiert.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Abnormales Wetter .../ Komischer Frühlingsstart dieses Jahr, soviel steht fest.





geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: In der Tat seltsames Wetter.



Nein. Einfach nur ein sehr normaler Winter. Den ist nur keiner mehr gewöhnt!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Guck mal dabei nach Zig-Alignern. Das sind quasi Insektenlarvenimitationen mit alignereffekt. Könnte mir das gerade für dich als interessant vorstellen



Davon rate ich beim XS-Fischen dringend ab. Das provoziert viel zu viele Fehlbisse auf die vermeintliche Insektenbeute. Einfach nur ganz spartanisch mit einem No Knot montieren - das reicht vollkommen, spart Geld und fängt gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Einfach nur ein sehr normaler Winter. Den ist nur keiner mehr gewöhnt!



Die erste Mücke hat ich gestern im Wohnzimmer.  :vik:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@welpi: 

Ich binde meine Vorfächer ca 8cm-12cm lang. Diesmal ist es 13cm geworden. Ich mache da keine Wissenschaft draus. Da wird pi mal Daumen Schnur abgespult und gebunden. Ob es jetzt 8,10 oder 12cm lang ist spielt für mich keine Rolle. Die kürzeren benutze ich nur gerne wenn ich Pop Ups benutze. Kann nichts negatives berichten was die länge angeht. Wie sagt man immer: Never touch a running system. 

Wer sagt das es mit feinen Ruten nicht produktiv ist geomas ? Finde ich jedenfalls nicht. Es ist nur komplizierter als Grundangeln. So empfinde ich es jedenfalls.

Hier sind es heute 8° mit Wolkenbrüchen und noch immer sehr starkem Wind. 

War heute im Geschäft und habe mir Maden gekauft und eine Packung kleine Kickers. Die halten deutlich besser als die Medium und kleinere Haken könnte man ebenfalls damit versehen. Ich schreibe könnte weil ich kleiner als Hakengröße 12 selten angel, vielleicht 1x im Schaltjahr ^^

@Andal: hast du vielleicht einen Link zu deinem vorgeschlagenen Vorfachmaterial ?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke, hab mit eine Notiz gemacht. Die „Mag Aligner Grubs” von Enterprise hatte ich schon ne Weile auf dem Schirm, aber weder gekauft noch probiert.



Ich danke dir! Das sind quasi besonders feste Kunstmaden, rightyright?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> @Andal: hast du vielleicht einen Link zu deinem vorgeschlagenen Vorfachmaterial ?



Das 6 lbs Silkworm gibt es nicht mehr - leider. Hab von dem mal eine 50 m Spule bekommen und das dürfte noch ein paar Jahre reichen.

Aber das Kevlar Zeug gibt es hier. An dem 10 lbs konnte ich schon einen 36 Pfd. Schuppi festmachen, der sich die Brassenköder reingezogen hat...

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kevlar-Ultr...hash=item41ac038256:m:m7c8mcA3hNSBPtFHLJ_e6uw


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu hart dürften die nicht sein sonst schlitzen dir die größeren Fische alle aus. Die Kicker, Line Aligner usw sind ja aus den Bent Hooks erstanden. Der Hebel vom Haken ist allerdings zu groß weshalb die der Fisch ausschlitzt. Durch Flexible Kicker, etc, erreichst du die Hakeigenschaft eines Bent Hooks. Der flexible Teil sorgt dafür das sich die hebelwirkung nicht vergrößert. 

Hoffe das war gut genug erklärt ^^ deshalb denke ich jedenfalls das es weiche Kunstmaden wie andere auch sind.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu den Kickern und  Line Allignern ... Schrumpfschlauch vom Elektriker ist die preiswerte Alternative.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Zu den Kickern und  Line Allignern ... Schrumpfschlauch vom Elektriker ist die preiswerte Alternative.



Richtig. Habe mir im Elektronikmarkt für paar Euro eine Box gekauft die ein Leben lang halten wird. 

Danke für den Link. Habe mal 3 Spulen geordert und werde sie testen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich danke dir! Das sind quasi besonders feste Kunstmaden, rightyright?



Ja, die sind wohl zäher als „normale” Kunstmaden und evtl. auch minimal größer.
Gerade bei den britischen Herstellern ist natürlich immer viel Hype im Spiel.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Gerade bei den britischen Herstellern ist natürlich immer viel Hype im Spiel.



Das kannst du laut sagen. Besonders bei denen, die vorwiegend die Klientel der Angelanlagen bedienen!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer nach sinnvollen Gimmicks sucht, dem empfehle ich, mal hier zu surfen:

http://www.angelhaack.de/

und hier...

http://www.boiliebudeshop.de/


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, es sind wohl insgesamt 6 Sammelordner (bin mir nicht sicher, ob mein heutiger Erwerb komplett ist), aufgeteilt (und farb-codiert) in
> - Fische von A-Z,
> - Gut geködert
> - Basiswissen
> - Angeln International
> - Mit Meisteranglern unterwegs
> - Gewässerkunde (generell, Beispiele „Ein kleiner, schneller Winterfluß” oder „Abseits der Hauptströmung im Altarm fischen”)
> - Im Blickpunkt (konkrete Gewässersteckbriefe - zum Beispiel „Die Havelseen um Potsdam”)
> - Technik und Taktik
> 
> Kann sein, daß ich etwas übersehen habe, hab ja die 6 schweren Ring-Ordner erst ganz grob durchgeschaut. Ein paar Fische fehlen (nur mir oder generell? - keine Ahnung - zum Beispiel der Giebel)
> 
> Ist eindeutig ein Produkt aus der britischen Presselandschaft (es steht irgendwas von 1990-1996), aber alle Texte sind in deutscher Sprache.
> 
> Bislang mein Lieblingstext ist der über einen Döbel-Angler mit MS-Erkrankung, der den Einsatz von Digitalthermometern beim Fluß-Angeln propagiert und mit der Bambusrute fischt.
> 
> Der Tipp kam von Heinz, er hat nicht zu viel versprochen.
> 
> 
> PS: Ich habe meine Sammlung bei ebay-kleinanzeigen gefunden. Der Versand könnte wegen des Gewichts aufwändig werden.



Das ist doch genau die richtige Lektüre für uns Anfänger!!!
Viele denken ja das Internet würde ausreichen und alle Fragen beantworten. Doch GOOGLE ersetzt keine Allgemeinbildung ( Wer hat das doch gleich noch mal gesagt ) ;+.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ das „web” ist ja auch voller Müll: ist nicht immer einfach, die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen, was die Qualität der Inhalte angeht. Teilweise findet man optisch ansprechende, aber inhaltlich schwache Berichte - da haben es fachlich fundierte, aber optisch etwas lieblos präsentierte Beiträge schwer. (ganz generell gesprochen - nicht nur aufs Angeln bezogen)

Meine Lieblings-Kategorien in der „Angel-Praxis” bislang sind „Gewässerkunde” sowie „Mit Meisteranglern unterwegs”, wobei man natürlich auch in anderen Kategorien absolute Perlen und zahllose gute Tipps und Tricks findet.
Und die Abbildungen gefallen mir durch die Bank - Oberlippenbärte und große Brillen statt tätowierter Muskelprotze, da ist die Zeitmaschine im richtigen Moment zum Halten gekommen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau die richtige Lektüre für uns Anfänger!!!
> Viele denken ja das Internet würde ausreichen und alle Fragen beantworten. Doch GOOGLE ersetzt keine Allgemeinbildung ( Wer hat das doch gleich noch mal gesagt ) ;+.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ein weiser, genervter Mann lieber Heinz 
Ich lese auch lieber richtige Bücher, und online findet man so viele, einander widersprechende Informationen, dass man als Anfänger letzten Endes doch das 70gr Sargblei mit Wurm in die Strommitte donnert und das als Schpezimenhanting bezeichnet #c
Durch das Ükeln hier haben meine, überschaubaren, anglerischen Fähigkeiten einen Satz gemacht. Der nächste kommt dann durch dass Date ende April dass du eingefädelt hat (1000 dank dafür nochmal)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin seit 2-3 Jahren der Ansicht, dass die wahre Würze in der Einfachheit zu suchen ist. Ein Haken, etwas Zwickblei... möglichst wenig Klimbim. #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ meine Lieblingsmontage 2017 war extrem simpel: große Schlaufe gebunden, ans kurze Ende 2-3 Bleischrote, ans längere Ende einen Öhrhaken typischerweise Gr. 12-14, 2 Maiskörner dran und gib ihm...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Bin voll und ganz auf einer Linie mit Euch:

Grundangeln: Laufperle mit Bomb, Ledgerstop, Haken.
Pose: Feststellpose, Schrotbleie, Haken.


 Na Gut, an die Laufperle können verschiedene Gewichte oder Körbchen ran,
 und auch das Posenmodell variiert.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 2-3 Jahren der Ansicht, dass die wahre Würze in der Einfachheit zu suchen ist. Ein Haken, etwas Zwickblei... möglichst wenig Klimbim. #6



Klar - KISS Prinzip.
Keep it simply stupid.

Spart Zeit und Energie die man dann fürs angeln hat.

Das gilt im Übrigen für fast alle Outdooraktivitäten.. .

Petri#h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...letzten Endes doch das 70gr Sargblei mit Wurm in die Strommitte donnert und das als Schpezimenhanting bezeichnet #c
> .....



 Und das zu Recht, sofern man das Blei braun anmalt und an zufällig ausgewählten Punkten der Montage verschiedene
 geheimnisvolle Schläuche, Halterungen, Perlen, Nübsies aus
 grünem Gumm i befestigt...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Und das zu Recht, sofern man das Blei braun anmalt und an zufällig ausgewählten Punkten der Montage verschiedene
> geheimnisvolle Schläuche, Halterungen, Perlen, Nübsies aus
> grünem Gumm i befestigt...



Vor allen Dingen ... die Nübsies aus grünem Gummi machen den Bock fett. :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Und das zu Recht, sofern man das Blei braun anmalt und an zufällig ausgewählten Punkten der Montage verschiedene
> geheimnisvolle Schläuche, Halterungen, Perlen, Nübsies aus
> grünem Gumm i befestigt...


Eben, aber dann und nur dann


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man lehnts ja auch nicht in Bausch und Bogen ab, uund einige der Nübsies können auch verda..t praktisch sein- Zum Beispiel verfolge ich aufmerksam Xianelis tolle Erfolge mit den Line Alignern. Auch habe ich eine kleine Nübsie und Kleinteilesammlung die ich dann und wann umsortiere und mich an ihr ergötze bzw. versuche den jeweiligen Zweck herauszufinden. Und Rumtüfteln und Nübsitum machen ja auch Spass, und oft gibts
 gute Effekte.
Bei meinen (vergeblichen) Recherchen hinsichtlich des "modernen" Barbenangelns fiels mir aber besonders auf: Viele Hersteller (ja, ich meine die besonders Dich, Mr. Korum)
bieten ganze Produktreihen an, mit denen letzten Endes ganz simple Durchlaufmontagen gebunden werden. Der Kreis zu Opa Piepenbrinks Sargblei hat sich ja spätestens mit dem Inline Lead geschlossen.
Aber schön, das es all das gibt, finde ich.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Neues zur Rute:
Die fehllieferung wurde heuer bei beiden Betroffenen abgeholt. Es kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln 

Prof. Tinca hatte ja eingeworfen dass er an keine Verwechslung glaubt weil man die Etiketten selber ausdruckt und druff pappt.
Das stimmt teilweise-  denn ich habe den Ausdruck von Friedfischens gesehen. Er pappte drauf mit Name und Anschrift meines Tauschpartners.
Das ist mir nur wichtig das klarzustellen, denn trotz aller querelen und des ärgers trifft zumindest hierbei die beiden keine Schuld


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Neues zur Rute:
> Die fehllieferung wurde heuer bei beiden Betroffenen abgeholt. Es kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln


 
 Egal wie und wann es ausgeht, da schreibt ein Mann der weiss, wie man Haltung bewahrt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Definitiv habe ich heute 2 Bestmarken aufgestellt und kann nicht fassen, wie unfassbar dieser Tag war, dazu aber gleich mehr, wenn ich die Bilder bearbeitet habe. :vik:


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt weckst Du aber große Erwartungen...:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bitte drum FF! Ohne Bearbeitung deiner Bilder kann man dich ja nicht ansehen  

@Kochtopf: ich hoffe diesmal läuft es besser und es kommt bald die richtige lang ersehnte Rute bei dir an.

@Minimax: habe heute noch ein Montagen gebunden mit Baitbands und Madenclips am Haar. Auch wieder mit  Schrumpfschlauch und versuche damit wohl am Freitag mein Glück. Vielleicht war es ja einfach nur ein Zufall an dem Tag... wer weiß.
Kleinenteile, nübsis und Co habe ich ebenfalls eine immense Auswahl. Vieles davon noch unbenutzt. Es beruhigt aber ungemein es da zu haben und befriedigt den Sammel- und Haben-will-trieb 

Zum Thema Kleinteile.... Für die Tulipfraktion habe ich heute mehrere Ausführungen an Meatscrews gesehen  braucht kein Mensch aber war doch kurz davor zuzugreifen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Egal wie und wann es ausgeht, da schreibt ein Mann der weiss, wie man Haltung bewahrt...



Das möchte ich nochmal unterstreichen. Das ist definitiv nicht selbstverständlich und sehr lobenswert. Ich wäre schon 3x ausgerastet ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

+++ Von Zwergen und Drachen +++

Heute stand in Vorbereitung zu einem Hegefischen ein Ausflug an den Hafen statt. Mein Ziel war es die Brassen zu ärgern, so stellte ich alles auf das Feedern auf Klodeckel ein. Der Wetterumschwung, ein wenig Wind, aber auch das klare Wolkenbild hatten schon im Vorfeld Einflüsse auf meine Taktik. 

Ich war mir recht sicher, das ich die Bisse aussitzen werden muss. So kam es dann auch. Nebenbei kreuzten Ruderer im Training immer wieder mein Blickfeld, so konnte ich wenigstens etwas Beobachten, denn an der Rute ging nichts. Vieles habe ich ausprobiert, nichts half. 

Doch dann kam der ersehnte Fisch, der in seiner schier unendlichen Größe wahrscheinlich im Futterkorb gefressen hatte. Ein Kaulbarsch, kürzer als mein kleiner Finger.

Kurz darauf dann sollte ein Drill an meiner Feederrute enstehen, den nicht vergessen werde. Mein Widersacher flüchtete beständig nach unten. Ich wusste es wird etwas besonderes sein. Als ich ihn im Kescher hatte, war ich überglücklich. 

Mein erster Zwerg und dann kein schlechter! Auch wenn der Plan so nicht aufging, gleich zwei Bestmarken. Der kleinste Kaulbarsch und die größte Gartendeko seit Jahren.

Nächste Woche gehe ich dann auf Drachen Feedern!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gleich 2x den PB geknackt! Kleinster Kauli und größter Zwerg!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Realname ist Dr. Bruce Banner, aber ihr dürft mich Doktor Banner nennen. 
Ich vermeide Wut, weil ich es nicht mag wütend zu werden


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na petri Heil!
Allein für den Zwerg hat sich deine Taktik gelohnt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab viel versucht, aber so richtig kam ich nicht aus dem Pott (HAHA). Ich hätte ja zumindest mit smarten Bissen auf Wurm oder Weizen gerechnet, aber es gab tatsächlich rein gar nichts. Zwischendurch hatte ich immer geschaut, ob irgendwo Fischbewegung war und ich konnte sie ausmachen.

2 Kormorane jagten dort, Problem war nur, das alles voll mit Ruderern war, da kann ich dann einfach nicht mit meinen Geschossen hinwerfen, viel zu gefährlich.

Auf kurzer und mittlerer Distanz gabs nur müde Augen. Ich hatte mich aber (fataler weise) auf sehr passives Futter verlassen und nur Wurm und Weizen als Köder dabei. Kleinfisch wäre die einzige sinnige Option gewesen.

Man gut das dass Match erst am Sonntag ist, bis dahin sollte sich das Eintakten. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Hartbrandwichtel blickt recht aufmüppfisch drein - soll man darin jetzt ein Omen sehen? #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wohl wahr, im ersten Moment dachte ich auch, das wars dann mit Sonntag. Allerdings ist genau hinter meinem Sitzplatz jedes Jahr Rummel/Kirmes und da fliegt ja alles ins Wasser, was nicht Niet und Nagelfest ist.

Dafür war der Kaulbarsch Klasse, der ist bestimmt immer durch den Futterkorb durchgeschwommen!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieht nach schönem Wetter aus. Alleine deswegen hat es sich gelohnt würde ich sagen. Petri auch zum Barsch. Sind manchmal echt frech die Biester ^^. Schade das es nicht so gelaufen ist wie erhofft aber das kann man an neuen Angelgründen nie voraussetzen. Weiter machen und antasten heißt es dann. Hat an meinem Gewässer bestimmt ein halbes Jahr gedauert. An einem Fließgewässer Stelle ich mir das nich schwieriger vor.

Zwergenlockmittel nächste mal etwas verringern um unerwünschten Zwergenbeifang zu vermeiden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war jetzt das Neunte mal am Hafen angeln. Jedes mal, wenn das Wetter drehte oder es sehr klar und warm war, waren die Fänge schlechter. 

Generell komme ich gut zurecht, heute hat vom Gefühl her alles gepasst, ich hätte vielleicht nicht das Brassenangeln anstreben sollen, sondern einfach auf Kleinfisch mich probieren müssen. Das ist auch sinniger an solchen Tagen.

Ich habe es schlicht und einfach falsch gemacht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: ein kurzes, aber herzliches „Petri heil” zu Deinen heutigen Fängen! 
Einen echten Zwerg hatte ich noch nie (landen können) und einen so ambitionierten Kauli auch nicht.
Ruderer (und Drachenboot-Sportler und Stand-Up-Paddler und Kajakfahrer und junge Herren in mäßig aufgepumpten Gummibooten) haben wir hier en masse. Seltsamerweise hab ich dieses Jahr noch keinen Bellyboat-Kapitän gesehen, aber das ist wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit.
Manchmal ist einfach der Wurm drin beim Angeln, vielleicht kannst Du bei der Generalprobe am Freitag die entscheidenden Taktik-Verbesserungen antesten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich denke meine Grundidee war einfach falsch und nicht schlüssig. Nach einem Wetterumschwung so grob und mutig zu fischen, wie ich es heute tat, geht selten gut. Fängst du dann, kommen alle mit "Genie-Streich" um die Ecke, oft geht sowas aber nicht gut.

Nur kann ich auch nicht mit 2mm gesiebtem Futter antreten, weil der Hafen mit 4 Metern dann doch zu tief ist. Die Aktivität im Futter steigern und Wolken erzeugen und so dicht wie nur Möglich an der Steinpackung wäre die Lösung gewesen.

Heute hätten wenige Fische zum Sieg gereicht, die Taktik war falsch. Je nach Zeit greife ich morgen mit genau dem anderen Weg an. Ich brauche aber Maden/Pinkies und die habe ich nicht zur Hand.

E:

Hafen halt, da sind Boote die logische Folge. Gut das die Tanker nicht mehr zum Verlanden reinscheppern, sonst wäre ich jetzt vermutlich in Hamburg.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War es denn ein Wertungszwerg?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nein, der Veranstalter war vor Ort und erklärte mir, das nur Weißfische zählen, aber jedoch keine zwergigen Schnapsnasen. Nach dem Hegefischen werde ich am Hafen mit dem Waggler antreten.

Es ist einfach eine so tolle Kulisse und ich würde nur zu gern sehen, was Beißt wenn der Köder im Mittelwasser tanzt. Dann kann man auch mal ganz Dicht angeln, also auf 10m, weil der Köder über den Steinen tanzen kann. Mit der Feeder/Picker bleibst du dort ja hängen.

Der Hafen ist ja ne Wundertüte, da gibts ja alles.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War eben noch mal am Fluß in der Nachbarschaft, im Garten summen Bienen und Hummeln um die Wette, da kann ich ja schlecht das Haus hüten.

Mein zuletzt befischter Angelplatz war besetzt (das Bier wurde aus dem Glas getrunken - das nenn ich mal Stil!), also bin ich vorsichtig um die schon so oft als Fotohintergrund mißbrauchte Leuchtpose herumgeschlichen und mich an ein paar Dalben 50-60m stromauf niedergelassen.






Prima Wetter, die vordere Rutenablage habe ich kurz nach dem Foto gegen das traurige Durchhängen der Rute etwas nach hinten versetzt.

Ich hatte im Vergleich zum letzten Ansitz heute einen kleineren (14) Circle-Power Haken an einem kürzeren (ca. 40cm) Vorfach montiert, gefüttert hab ich lose per Katapult und zwar mit dem ebenfalls als Hakenköder verwendeten Dosenmais.

An der Stelle gab es einen seltsamen Mix der Strömungen. Etwas zu weit geworfen und Blei und Haken landeten in oder am Rande der Hauptströmung. Dichter zum Ufer hin war die Strömung deutlich gemäßigter. 

Der erste Wurf (deutlich vor der Abenddämmerung) brachte gleich eine quicklebendige Güster von knapp 20cm. Der Güster folgten eine ganze Reihe von Fehlbissen. Der erste Warnowbrassen der Saison kam kurz an die Wasseroberfläche, bevor der Haken ausschlitzte. Größe war irgendwas zwischen 45 und 50cm, grob geschätzt).
Zwei Plötz hatten dann auch Appetit auf den leckeren Dosenmais, der nach ein paar Tagen im Kühlschrank schön klebrig war - der kleinere (ca. 18cm) war voll mit Metazerkarien, nach dem Abhaken vergaß ich leider ein Foto fürs Landesamt zu machen. Die wollt ich wegen der Parasiten ja mal befragen.
Der etwas größere zweite Plötz war auf einen schnellen Blick frei von den schwarzen Punkten. Seltsam.

Es folgten ein nervender Tüdel sowie zwei Vorfachabrisse an einem Hindernis, was zu Angelbeginn noch nicht gestört hatte. Ebenfalls seltsam.

Mit der Dunkelheit kam Regen, ich hab dann zusammengepackt und mich tropfend auf den Heimweg begeben, irgendwie glücklich über den ersten echten Frühlingstag.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Neues zur Rute:
> Die fehllieferung wurde heuer bei beiden Betroffenen abgeholt. Es kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln
> 
> Prof. Tinca hatte ja eingeworfen dass er an keine Verwechslung glaubt weil man die Etiketten selber ausdruckt und druff pappt.
> Das stimmt teilweise-  denn ich habe den Ausdruck von Friedfischens gesehen. Er pappte drauf mit Name und Anschrift meines Tauschpartners.
> Das ist mir nur wichtig das klarzustellen, denn trotz aller querelen und des ärgers trifft zumindest hierbei die beiden keine Schuld



Die unendliche Geschichte tut mir richtig leid für Dich, sozusagen „dumm gelaufen” ganz neu definiert.
Das Happy-End wird dann hoffentlich Hollywood-mäßig bombastisch ausfallen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das hört sich ja super an geomas #6
Wunder mich dennoch über die ausgeschlitzte Brasse. Bei der Rute mit der Aktion hätte ich damit nicht gerechnet. Womöglich hat der Haken nicht richtig gesessen?  

Ist mir direkt ins Auge gefallen die durchhängende Rute  

Freut mich das euer Wetter so mitgespielt hat. Hier war's kalt und richtig am schütten. Für Freitag ist wieder starker Wind gemeldet. Wird also leider wieder nix mit der Maver


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja super an geomas #6
> Wunder mich dennoch über die ausgeschlitzte Brasse. Bei der Rute mit der Aktion hätte ich damit nicht gerechnet. Womöglich hat der Haken nicht richtig gesessen?
> 
> Ist mir direkt ins Auge gefallen die durchhängende Rute
> 
> Freut mich das euer Wetter so mitgespielt hat. Hier war's kalt und richtig am schütten. Für Freitag ist wieder starker Wind gemeldet. Wird also leider wieder nix mit der Maver



Ja, der Haken saß vermutlich ganz knapp. Von der Aktion her bin ich absolut zufrieden mit der Reality in 9ft. Hab ja noch keinen kampfstarken Gegner gehabt (wie FF heute), aber insgesamt bin ich ziemlich happy mit der Budget-Light-Feeder.
Die härtere der beiden Spitzen kam noch nicht zum Einsatz, an dem offiziell angegebenen Wurfgewicht hab ich dennoch schon jetzt arge Zweifel.
Ist aber kein Problem in meinem Fall - für mich paßt das schon.

Zumal eine echte Picker folgen wird, die wird dann ausschließlich mit kleinen „Bombs”, ein paar Bleischroten oder maximal einem Micro-Mini-Feeder gefischt.

PS. Das Wetter, das Wetter... Klar ist nur, daß der Frühling schon heftig mit den Hufen scharrt. Über ein paar Schlechtwetter-Tage mit Wind und Regen kommen wir auch noch hinweg.
Ich seh schon kommen, daß bald die ersten Angler über verkrautete Gewässer stöhnen, so schnell wird jetzt der Frühling kommen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri und Danke geo!
Mir ist aufgefallen dass die Rolle für deine Verhältnisse ziemlich viel bling bling hat - ist das die Ryobi?
Ich hoffe sehr auf ein Happy End und eine glückliche Vereinigung mit meiner Rute (es klingt so falsch, so falsch...) - und vor allem hoffe ich auf ein Angelfenster bei ihrem eintreffen. Nach der "Passion Christi"-mäßigen Leidensgeschichte *muss* sie einfach gut fangen, sonst wackelt mein Karma-geprägtes Weltbild mächtig #c


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri und Danke geo!
> Mir ist aufgefallen dass die Rolle für deine Verhältnisse ziemlich viel bling bling hat - ist das die Ryobi?
> Ich hoffe sehr auf ein Happy End und eine glückliche Vereinigung mit meiner Rute (es klingt so falsch, so falsch...) - und vor allem hoffe ich auf ein Angelfenster bei ihrem eintreffen. Nach der "Passion Christi"-mäßigen Leidensgeschichte *muss* sie einfach gut fangen, sonst wackelt mein Karma-geprägtes Weltbild mächtig #c



Danke, Alex! Jo, das ist die 23,90 minus Rabatt-Ryobi ;-)
Bling ist ja nicht so meins, aber die Rolle läuft echt prima bislang und optisch weniger aufdringliche Rollen sind in dieser Preisklasse rar gesät.

Okay, dann vergiß ein Hollywood-mäßiges Happy-End, bitte ersetzen durch Bollywood. Geschmeidige Tänzer in bunten Gewänder, das Essen ist reichlich, die Abendluft warm. Oder so.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja an das angegebene Wurfgewicht glaube ich auch nicht. Schafe eigentlich, das war genau die Range die ich suchte. Ich hoffe das es trotzdem reichen wird. Ich werde es hoffentlich bald wissen. 

Ja das Wetter müssen wir nehmen wie es kommt. Bringt auch nichts sich groß darüber aufzuregen. Ärgert mich nur das die Maver wieder zu Hause bleiben muss


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Wind am Tümpel stelle ich die rute immer so dass die ersten cm der Spitze im Wasser hängen. Klappt das bei dir nicht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja an das angegebene Wurfgewicht glaube ich auch nicht. Schafe eigentlich



Da kannst du ruhig dran glauben. Die Ruten sind einfach Butterweich, weil sie oft fürs Fischen auf Karpfen und Co. an Commericals gemacht wurden, daher ist das Blank nicht so straff.

Georg hat die Rute auch extrem weit vorn. Normalerweise legt man die Ruten zwischen erstem und zweiten Ring, bzw. zweitem Ring und drittem Ring ab. Der Eindruck beim Werfen täuscht auch oft durch die verwendete Spitze, vor allem, wenn sie aus Glas sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist des die Maver Realty Feeder in 2,7m ?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da kannst du ruhig dran glauben. Die Ruten sind einfach Butterweich, weil sie oft fürs Fischen auf Karpfen und Co. an Commericals gemacht wurden, daher ist das Blank nicht so straff.
> 
> Georg hat die Rute auch extrem weit vorn. Normalerweise legt man die Ruten zwischen erstem und zweiten Ring, bzw. zweitem Ring und drittem Ring ab.



70-80 Gramm sind schon ne Ansage. Da mag ich nicht dran glauben. 

Ich habe sie später vernünftig abgelegt, bin ja sozusagen noch ein Quivertip-Novize ;-)


PS: FF, ja genau die ist es - Maver Reality Feeder 2pc in 2,70m/9ft.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gleich 2x den PB geknackt! Kleinster Kauli und größter Zwerg!



Lieber Fantastic,

der -etwas bedrohlich wirkende- Zwerg ist ein legendärer Fang- hattest Du nicht auch einmal ein Bukranium rausgezogen? Und auch wenns kein Fisch ist muss man da doch wirklich ein kräftiges Petri wünschen. Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht. Du wirst die Brassen schon noch bändigen- und schonmal Kleinfischübungen am Rand hören sich ebenfalls vielversprechend an. Ich bin sehr auf die weiteren Trainingsrunden gespannt, und wie Du Dich an die richtige Strategie rantasten wirst.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Fantastic,
> 
> der -etwas bedrohlich wirkende- Zwerg ist ein legendärer Fang- hattest Du nicht auch einmal ein Bukranium rausgezogen? Und auch wenns kein Fisch ist muss man da doch wirklich ein kräftiges Petri wünschen. Du wirst die Brassen schon noch bändigen- und schonmal Kleinfischübungen am Rand hören sich ebenfalls vielversprechend an. Ich bin sehr auf die weiteren Trainingsrunden gespannt, und wie Du Dich an die richtige Strategie rantasten wirst.
> Hg
> Minimax



Der Zwerg war Klasse. Als Fan des "Herr der Ringe Universums" bin ich Mittelermäßig geerdet.

Was das Fischen angeht schrieb ich ja gestern, das ich mich selbst auf eine Strategie festlege. Das Resultat ist ja zugegeben Mau, aber auch Lehrreich gewesen, weil dieser Hafen mit Wetterwechseln ganz schwer zu befischen ist. Das war bisher immer der Fall. Der Grund könnte die Elbe sein, aber das muss ich alles auch erst noch verstehen.

Ein Gutes hat es aber, die Herausforderungen und Anforderungen bedeuten auch jede Menge absoluten Spaß.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> 70-80 Gramm sind schon ne Ansage. Da mag ich nicht dran glauben.
> 
> Ich habe sie später vernünftig abgelegt, bin ja sozusagen noch ein Quivertip-Novize ;-)
> 
> 
> PS: FF, ja genau die ist es - Maver Reality Feeder 2pc in 2,70m/9ft.



Ich habe für dich Recherchiert und möchte dir schreiben:

Maximal 50g Wurfgewicht aus meiner Erfahrung heraus. Der Hersteller gibt an: 2lb bis 8lbs Schnurstärke. Das entspricht meiner Wand II XL in 2,70m. Diese Rute geht nicht über einen Korb von 35g gefüllt zu werfen und diese Körbe waren Window Feeder, also mit wenig Volumen.

Klassische Ultra-Light Feeder.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War eben noch mal am Fluß in der Nachbarschaft, im Garten summen Bienen und Hummeln um die Wette, da kann ich ja schlecht das Haus hüten.
> ...
> Mit der Dunkelheit kam Regen, ich hab dann zusammengepackt und mich tropfend auf den Heimweg begeben, irgendwie glücklich über den ersten echten Frühlingstag.


 

Petri zum Bunten Korb Geo!
 Mit den Metazerkarien ists bei mir so, dass der Befall von Fischart zu Fischart und Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist, innerhalb einer Spezies eines Gewässers
 ziemlich ähnlich ist.
 Alle meine Tupfenfische waren dem Verhalten nach aber Putzmunter. Wenns stimmt, das der erste Zwischenwirt Schnecken sind, in deren Fühler die kleinen Teufel krabbeln und autonom "winken" und so Fische anlocken, dann kann ein starkes Metazerkarienauftreten ja auch Hinweise auf Köder geben, jetzt mal ganz halt- und skrupellos spekuliert?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zum Bunten Korb Geo!
> Mit den Metazerkarien ists bei mir so, dass der Befall von Fischart zu Fischart und Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist, innerhalb einer Spezies eines Gewässers
> ziemlich ähnlich ist.
> Alle meine Tupfenfische waren dem Verhalten nach aber Putzmunter. Wenns stimmt, das der erste Zwischenwirt Schnecken sind, in deren Fühler die kleinen Teufel krabbeln und autonom "winken" und so Fische anlocken, dann kann ein starkes Metazerkarienauftreten ja auch Hinweise auf Köder geben, jetzt mal ganz halt- und skrupellos spekuliert?



Mit Schnecken Angeln ist doch ein alter Hut. Karpfenangler fischen sie wie Boilies, mit Teig gefüllt (die Schneckenhäuser). Aalangler an kleinen Flüssen fischen mit Nacktschnecken auf ihre Schlängler. 

Maxinator, das hast du doch gewusst!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe für dich Recherchiert und möchte dir schreiben:
> 
> Maximal 50g Wurfgewicht aus meiner Erfahrung heraus. Der Hersteller gibt an: 2lb bis 8lbs Schnurstärke. Das entspricht meiner Wand II XL in 2,70m. Diese Rute geht nicht über einen Korb von 35g gefüllt zu werfen und diese Körbe waren Window Feeder, also mit wenig Volumen.
> 
> Klassische Ultra-Light Feeder.



Ja, in diese Richtung ist meine Schätzung auch gegangen.
Die vergleichbare Wand II XL war auch im Rennen, dann aber zum sehr günstigen Preis nicht mehr lieferbar. Dann war auch die Reality zum Kampfpreis nicht mehr verfügbar und ich war schon bei einer etwas edleren Ultra-Light-Feeder gelandet (Cresta Blackthorne Feeder 20-40g), als die Nachricht von den Anglerfüchsen kam.
Wollte ja zunächst eine Rute mit mehr „Power” als die superweichen F1-Modelle oder klassischen Picker bieten.

Wobei jetzt eine klassische Winkle-Picker mein Arsenal ergänzen wird. Mehr dazu, wenn ich sie in den Händen habe ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich suche jeden Abend Pickerruten bis max. 20g Wurfgewicht. Es gibt sie einfach nicht mehr. Hat sich wohl wegen den Commercials auf 30g bis 40g hochgepickert, um mit Bombs, aber auch Method Feeder noch fischen zu können. Ein 20g MF lässt sich mit der F1 gerade noch so werfen, voll durchladen würde ich nicht.

Die Ruten sind aber Top und schlagen unter Garantie Maver und anderen Krams. Selbst mit Geflecht auf 10m Entfernung hat sie so gut gearbeitet, das keine Brasse ausgeschlitzt ist. Die Rute hat sogar so gut gearbeitet, das selbst die Bremse an Geflecht (!) nicht zum Laufen kam.

Das ist dermaßen gut, zu Preisen von knapp 50 Euro, das ich mir diese Ruten in jeder Ausführung noch 3x kaufen werde, weil der Tag einer Neuauflage irgendwann kommt. Oft kommt dann Mist bei rum.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

*Wenn*man davon ausgeht, dass metzakadings von Schnecken als zwischenwirten übertragen wird und *wenn * man davon ausgeht dass es dich dabei um kleine Wasserschnecken handelt *dann * gehe ich mit meiner nichtmaßgeblichen Meinung davon aus, das Hanf ein guter Köder wäre  (in der Frühzeit des Ükels gab es mal ein Bild darüber dass Hanf am grund wie kleine Schnecken aussieht) - ergo würde ich mir Fakehanf  oder Wicken oder so zum anködern holen und attacke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hanf ist in meinen Augen auf der Listen der beschizzensten Köder ganz weit oben gelandet. Ich habe damit jetzt an 10 oder 12 verschiedenen Gewässern geangelt, mit verschiedenen Methoden und die Ausbeute war so schlecht, das ich mich Frage, ob der Mythos nicht eher dem Vorfütterwahn von Publikationen für Zeitschriften entspricht.

Unter dem Motto:

Ein Thema läuft nicht, also bauen wir es auf.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zum Bunten Korb Geo!
> Mit den Metazerkarien ists bei mir so, dass der Befall von Fischart zu Fischart und Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist, innerhalb einer Spezies eines Gewässers
> ziemlich ähnlich ist.
> Alle meine Tupfenfische waren dem Verhalten nach aber Putzmunter. Wenns stimmt, das der erste Zwischenwirt Schnecken sind, in deren Fühler die kleinen Teufel krabbeln und autonom "winken" und so Fische anlocken, dann kann ein starkes Metazerkarienauftreten ja auch Hinweise auf Köder geben, jetzt mal ganz halt- und skrupellos spekuliert?



Danke! Vom Verhalten her kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen befallenen und „blitzblanken” Fischen ausmachen.
Ich werd in Zukunft stärker drauf achten, welche Spezies in welchen Gewässern offensichtlich betroffen sind.

Beim nächsten Angeltrip werd ich mal versuchen, Zweige, Äste oder im Wasser liegenden Müll (das geht nicht gegen Dich, Zwerg zu Tangermünde) zu bergen und auf die Anwesenheit von Schnecken zu checken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Maxinator, das hast du doch gewusst!


 
 Selbstvertändlich, Ich meinte aber spezifisch diese kleinen sogenannten "Plötzenschnecken" über die wir einst schon mal sprachen, wie Kochtopf ergänzt



Kochtopf schrieb:


> *Wenn*man davon ausgeht, dass metzakadings von Schnecken als zwischenwirten übertragen wird und *wenn *man davon ausgeht dass es dich dabei um kleine Wasserschnecken handelt *dann *gehe ich mit meiner nichtmaßgeblichen Meinung davon aus, das Hanf ein guter Köder wäre (in der Frühzeit des Ükels gab es mal ein Bild darüber dass Hanf am grund wie kleine Schnecken aussieht) - ergo würde ich mir Fakehanf oder Wicken oder so zum anködern holen und attacke



 und die wie er schreibt in einer Verbindung zur Fängigkeit von Hanf zu stehen scheinen.
 Meine Idee war vielmehr diese Strategie dann zu wählen, wenn Fische einen hohen befall der teuflischen kleinen Metabuggern aufweisen. Auf Perverse Art gefällt mir die Idee, sich die Parasiten zu nutze zu machen, um die armen FIschlis noch mehr zu ärgern.. muahahaha


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Niederländischen shops findet man gelegentlich so leichte Picker @ FF 
https://www.hertog-hengelsport.nl/hengels/winklepickers/bifa-sonic-winkle-picker-240 ich meine der wäre so ein Kaliber


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alter wir Heiraten noch.

Ich muss mal schauen wie die Rute heißt, die ich gestern aus einer alten Verlinkung in DIESEM Shop fand. War ne Rute mit 4g bis 18g Wurfgewicht.

Nen Belgier hatte danach gesucht, weil die Jungs dort laut seiner Beschreibung nur sehr kleine Gewässer haben. Diese Rute gibt es aber nicht am Markt...... :r

Ich muss mal nach "zeoken", wenn ich sie finde, packe ich sie in meinen "Winkelwagen".


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In den ganz leichten Klassen waren und sind die Picker von der alten Silstar die absolute Sahneklasse - vor allem die mit den fix eingesetzten Solidtips.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich suche jeden Abend Pickerruten bis max. 20g Wurfgewicht. Es gibt sie einfach nicht mehr. Hat sich wohl wegen den Commercials auf 30g bis 40g hochgepickert, um mit Bombs, aber auch Method Feeder noch fischen zu können. Ein 20g MF lässt sich mit der F1 gerade noch so werfen, voll durchladen würde ich nicht.
> 
> Die Ruten sind aber Top und schlagen unter Garantie Maver und anderen Krams. Selbst mit Geflecht auf 10m Entfernung hat sie so gut gearbeitet, das keine Brasse ausgeschlitzt ist. Die Rute hat sogar so gut gearbeitet, das selbst die Bremse an Geflecht (!) nicht zum Laufen kam.
> 
> Das ist dermaßen gut, zu Preisen von knapp 50 Euro, das ich mir diese Ruten in jeder Ausführung noch 3x kaufen werde, weil der Tag einer Neuauflage irgendwann kommt. Oft kommt dann Mist bei rum.




Beim Stöbern ist mir neulich eine edle Wand-Rute ins Auge gestochen. Deutlich über meinem Budget, aber ganz interessant gemacht.
Die wurde von einem Wettkampf-Profi entworfen, offenbar nachdem er bei einem Match bei extrem böigem Wind die 16m-Rute nicht mehr vernünftig händeln konnte.
Empfohlene Schnur: 0-4lb, WG -20g (hab auch von -30g gelesen im Laufe meiner Recherche).
Einteilig plus Quivertips, wobei die mitgelieferten Spitzen von 1 und 1,5 Unzen offensichtlich auf die empfohlene Verwendung bei Sturm hindeuten.

Bitte: http://www.tri-castfishing.co.uk//rods/trilogy-pond-wand.php 

Wie gesagt, außerhalb meines Budgets, ich find es nur interessant zu sehen, daß solche Ruten noch neu entwickelt werden.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder eben einfach mal bei den Renken-Zupfruten schauen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann schraubspitzenring einsetzen und quivertip drauf?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Zupfruten haben schon die passende Länge und sie sind mittlerweile auch mit feinen Wechelspitzen zu bekommen. Wunderbar parabolisch und für feine Schnüre ausgelegt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann schraubspitzenring einsetzen und quivertip drauf?



edit: Andal war schneller und inhaltlich besser als die gelöschten Zeilen aus meiner Feder ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So etwas meine ich. Ist ideal als sehr feiner Picker zu verwenden.

https://www.gerlinger.de/angelruten/steckruten/felchenruten

Gibts natürlch auch in sehr edel und vornehm aus der Schweiz  und anderen Alpenländern...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nebenbei kann man ja die Feinheit der Bissanzeige sehr leicht selber steuern. Den vorderen Bankstick möglichst nahe am Griff platzieren, so dass maximal viel Rute übersteht. Um so feiner wird die Anzeige. Also die ganze Rute mitarbbeiten lassen und nicht nur über die Spitze.

Auf diese Weise spare ich oft die Zitterspitze komplett weg und angle mit der gewöhnlichen Avon genau so sensibel.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Spannend, danke!
Beinahe reflexhaft gekauft


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Nebenbei kann man ja die Feinheit der Bissanzeige sehr leicht selber steuern. Den vorderen Bankstick möglichst nahe am Griff platzieren, so dass maximal viel Rute übersteht. Um so feiner wird die Anzeige. Also die ganze Rute mitarbbeiten lassen und nicht nur über die Spitze.
> 
> Auf diese Weise spare ich oft die Zitterspitze komplett weg und angle mit der gewöhnlichen Avon genau so sensibel.



Wie Schuppen von den Augen fällts! Das war ein sehr wichtiger Hinweis für meine derzeitigen Überlegungen! Dankeschön!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du dann "about 1 yard" Schnur gibts, wenn eigentlich alles perfekt gespannt ist, dann hast du bei einer Bissindikation den idealen Moment für den Anhieb. Dann hängt der vorsichtig beissende Fisch. Ganz und gar ohne grüne Nubsies. (Ich habe mich in diesen Ausdruck verliebt!)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber ohne grüne Nubsies kann es doch gar nicht taugen!!!11elf


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn his godness Dick Walker ohne grüne Nubsies ausgekommen ist...!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beim spazieren gehen mit dem Hund (musste später sein, weil Gewitter), noch schnell ein paar Würmer gesammelt. Jo, der eine Tauwurm ist so dick wie mein Finger. So nen riesen Wurm hatte ich noch nie, ich lasse ihn morgen Abend auch wieder frei, der ist einfach zu brachial für egal welche Angelei.

Ich hab nicht mal nen Haken dafür. :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du dann "about 1 yard" Schnur gibts, wenn eigentlich alles perfekt gespannt ist, dann hast du bei einer Bissindikation den idealen Moment für den Anhieb. Dann hängt der vorsichtig beissende Fisch.



 Augenblick bitte, das hab ich noch nicht richtig verstanden: Gibts du den Yard nach dem Auswerfen und Spannen vor dem Biss sozusagen als Schnurbogen/Anhiebreserve ein,
 oder 
 im Moment des Bisses, aber vor dem Anhieb?
 Wenn letzteres wie? Mit der Rutenspitze nachfolgen?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Och... den Dicken würden sich die Barben schon reinziehen. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der geht zusammengezogen schon über meine ganze Handfläche (Fingerspitze bis 5cm unter den Handballen), wenn der sich streckt, dann hat der Außmaße, die ich noch nie bei einem Wurm hier gesehen habe.

Der frisst glaube ich Barben. :vik:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Augenblick bitte, das hab ich noch nicht richtig verstanden: Gibts du den Yard nach dem Auswerfen und Spannen vor dem Biss sozusagen als Schnurbogen/Anhiebreserve ein,
> oder
> im Moment des Bisses, aber vor dem Anhieb?
> Wenn letzteres wie? Mit der Rutenspitze nachfolgen?



Auswerfen - Fühlung aufnehmen, vulgus spannen - und dann den Yard geben. Wenn dann eine Bissanzeige kommt, passt es auch. Besonders bei größeren Wurmköödern.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn his godness Dick Walker ohne grüne Nubsies ausgekommen ist...!


 
 Mit Dick Walker hat das Nubsietum ja eigentlich doch angefangen, er war ja der Begründer des "wissenschaftlichen" Angelns.
 Ich glaube Yates (geheiligtwerdeseinname) war dann der erste prominente Nubsieverweigerer
Daraus könnten dann zwei Grundsätzliche Richtungen entstehen, die Walkeriten und die Yatesianer. Zwischen diesen fiktiven Extremen schwanken die Haltungen zu Fortschritt und Nubsies.|uhoh: (Ein Bier reicht bei mir schon)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Auswerfen - Fühlung aufnehmen, vulgus spannen - und dann den Yard geben. Wenn dann eine Bissanzeige kommt, passt es auch. Besonders bei größeren Wurmköödern.



Aah, vielen Dank- bei den letzten Döbel vor Sylvester und dem Revival(?) vorgestern hab ich in der Tat auch immer einen Schnurbogen eingegben, allerdings wegen der Strömung, und wie lang war mir auch nicht klar. Ist also ein wichtiges Element. Supergut.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jedenfalls braucht man die grünen Nubsies nicht wirklich. Aber es lassen sich geile Laufmontagen damit binden. 

Wir haben keine Chancen ohne sie - lasst es uns dennoch versuchen!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der geht zusammengezogen schon über meine ganze Handfläche (Fingerspitze bis 5cm unter den Handballen), wenn der sich streckt, dann hat der Außmaße, die ich noch nie bei einem Wurm hier gesehen habe.
> 
> Der frisst glaube ich Barben. :vik:


 
 Der hat nen Stahlhelm und Zigarre, und die Sargentstreifen als Tattoo.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Chuck "The Nightcrawler" Norris! :g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Der hat nen Stahlhelm und Zigarre, und die Sargentstreifen als Tattoo.



Ich könnte ihn ja vom Balkon werfen, dann werden aber die Nachbarn wach. :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich könnte ihn ja vom Balkon werfen, dann werden aber die Nachbarn wach. :m



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn his godness Dick Walker ohne grüne Nubsies ausgekommen ist...!



Damals [tm] war ja auch schwarz/weiss


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Der hat nen Stahlhelm und Zigarre, und die Sargentstreifen als Tattoo.



Die Seargentstreifen hat er Barschen abgerissen!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und träume von barbenerwürgenden Tauwürmern. Schlaft auch gut, meine lieben Freunde! |wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Beim Stöbern ist mir neulich eine edle Wand-Rute ins Auge gestochen. Deutlich über meinem Budget, aber ganz interessant gemacht.
> Die wurde von einem Wettkampf-Profi entworfen, offenbar nachdem er bei einem Match bei extrem böigem Wind die 16m-Rute nicht mehr vernünftig händeln konnte.
> Empfohlene Schnur: 0-4lb, WG -20g (hab auch von -30g gelesen im Laufe meiner Recherche).
> Einteilig plus Quivertips, wobei die mitgelieferten Spitzen von 1 und 1,5 Unzen offensichtlich auf die empfohlene Verwendung bei Sturm hindeuten.
> 
> Bitte: http://www.tri-castfishing.co.uk//rods/trilogy-pond-wand.php
> 
> Wie gesagt, außerhalb meines Budgets, ich find es nur interessant zu sehen, daß solche Ruten noch neu entwickelt werden.



Mit 30g Wurfgewicht nähern wir uns der Sache, aber so ein Modell mit 20g hätte Charme. Ein echter Picker eben. Aber man muss auch schauen, ob die damaligen Materialen mit denen von heute so zu vergleichen sind.

Die F1 hat nen Blank das dünner als mein kleiner Finger ist, wenn es noch filigraner werden soll, hast du nen Zahnstocher mit Schnur. Also Minimax mit Rute am Fluss.

Ich werde weiter suchen. Den Vorschlag Andals wegen den Felchenruten hatte ich schon auf dem Schirm, Gerlinger hatte einige Modelle.

Aber ich gebe nicht auf und lerne fleissig Holländisch und dann finde ich, was ich suche!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und träume von barbenerwürgenden Tauwürmern. Schlaft auch gut, meine lieben Freunde! |wavey:



Ich schicke ihn dir per Post, vielleicht fährt er aber auch selbst, zumindest rappelt es im Kühlschrank so.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dick Walker (sowohl in Schwarzweiß- als auch in bunten Bildern) sowie Chris Yates (Foto beim Nickerchen an einen Baum gelehnt) tauchen übrigens auch in der „Angel Praxis” auf.
Im Gegensatz zum Anhaltinischen Riesentauwurm, diese Kreatur wurde von den angelsächsischen Autoren diskret unterschlagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ohne Witz, ich habe keinen Haken, der Passen würde. Wenn man ihn Auffädelt, wäre das halbe Vorfach Tauwurm.

Ob das vielleicht gar ne andere Sorte ist? Definitiv aber bewege ich mich jetzt nicht Abseits der Betonwege. Da gab es nen Film in meiner Kindheit.

Tremors - Im Land der Raketenwürmer


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also Minimax mit Rute am Fluss.



Also Elegant, schlank, von unbeugsamer Spannkraft und dennoch sensibel und sexy. Hört sich gut an.#6

Vielleicht wäre für einen Picker mit klassischer Aktion auch ein Aufbau aus einem 6-9er oder so Fliegenblank in Erwägung zu ziehen- Leider ist Andal grad zu Bett gegangen, mir war so als hätte er mal was in der Richtung erwähnt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bingo.

Hab einen spezialangefertigen Winkelpicker aus Handherstellung bei einem Händler aus dem Darknet gefunden. Morgen gehe ich zu Oma betteln. :m



> Also Elegant, schlank, von unbeugsamer Spannkraft und dennoch sensibel und sexy. Hört sich gut an.#6



Sei mal froh, ich bin so fett geworden, das ich jetzt abnehmen muss. Ich darf Schokolade nur anschauen und nehme zu. Das als ehemaliger Powerlifter im Benchpress. Aufgehört zu drücken, aber weiter so gefressen.

Ich beneide die Menschen, die Essen können, wie sie wollen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bingo.
> 
> Hab einen spezialangefertigen Winkelpicker aus Handherstellung bei einem Händler aus dem Darknet gefunden. Morgen gehe ich zu Oma betteln. :m
> 
> Sei mal froh, ich bin so fett geworden, das ich jetzt abnehmen muss. Ich darf Schokolade nur anschauen und nehme zu. Das als ehemaliger Powerlifter im Benchpress. Aufgehört zu drücken, aber weiter so gefressen.
> 
> Ich beneide die Menschen, die "Fressen" können, wie sie wollen.



Äußerlichkeiten, Äußerlichkeiten, Geist und Herz machen den Menschen.
 Und natürlich die Ausrüstung: Auf die Darknet-Spezialrute hasst Du natürlich sofort Biss- Kannst Du schon näheres enthüllen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Äußerlichkeiten, Äußerlichkeiten, Geist und Herz machen den Menschen.
> Und natürlich die Ausrüstung: Auf die Darknet-Spezialrute hasst Du natürlich sofort Biss- Kannst Du schon näheres enthüllen?



Nicht soviel, als das ich mir jetzt Konkurrenz verschaffen wollen würde. 3,00 Meter lang, eine Handarbeit aus dem Jahre 2000, mit einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 20g. Die Rute wurde in England von einem deutschen Gefertigt, was so auch auf dem Blank steht, da deutsche Sprache.

Weder ne Marke, noch sonstiges. Mit 300cm auch wieder der "Wand-Faktor", wie die Engländer es mögen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nicht soviel, als das ich mir jetzt Konkurrenz verschaffen wollen würde. 3,00 Meter lang, eine Handarbeit aus dem Jahre 2000, mit einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 20g. Die Rute wurde in England von einem deutschen Gefertigt, was so auch auf dem Blank steht, da deutsche Sprache.
> 
> Weder ne Marke, noch sonstiges. Mit 300cm auch wieder der "Wand-Faktor", wie die Engländer es mögen.


 
 Sehr interessant, ich drück Dir die Daumen dass Du sie ergatterst. Dir als altem Zocker muss ich ja nicht extra sagen, das handgefertigtes Tackle automatisch +1 hat. Und Omas sind immer ne Bank, oft sogar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist jetzt auch nicht so, das ich durchdrehe, weil ich noch andere Schätze gefunden habe und sondiere. Wenn man nur tief genug gräbt, findet man nicht nur Würmer, sondern auch auch Winkelpicker.

Aber mal anderer Schnack:

Ich saß heute in der Sonne auf meiner Box, die Wellen brachen sich am Beton zu meinen Füßen, warmer Wind streifte meine Pausbacken. Das Schauspiel den Kormoranen beim Jagen zusehen zu können war wunderschön.

Warum ist Angeln so toll?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ manchmal wird das Angeln echt zur Nebensache am Wasser. 
Ganz im Ernst: ich find die Piepser zur Bißanzeige ja extrem nervtötend, aber die verd___tem Dinger schenken einem auch sehr viel Zeit zur Beobachtung von Zaunkönig, Teichhuhnküken* und anderen faszinierenden Lebewesen.



*) oder -gössel???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann mit diesen Dingern nichts anfangen. Aber nicht, weil ich altmodisch bin und mit den Phrasen dieser Welt aufwarten muss (taugt eh nicht, jedes Lockfutter fängt, Paniermehl beste, früher haben wir doch auch), sondern vielmehr, weil ich gern aktiv Angel und dich am geschehen bin.

Läuft nicht viel, wandert der Kopf automatisch. Posenangeln ist da auch so ne schöne Sache, weil man übers Gewässer nebenher schauen kann, beim Feedern ist das ja solala. Daher stelle ich die Ruten, wie heute, etwas höher auf. Dem Feederarm sei dank.

Für Nachtangler sind die Teile natürlich Gold wert, gerade wenn es Tage lang raus geht. Wenn ich Nachtangeln betreibe, dann auch nur für eine Nacht und das dann auch im wachen Zustand. Ich will ja Angeln, nicht Campen.

Mir reichen meine Sessions von 4h bis 5h aber durchweg. Danach ist auch oft die Luft raus.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Angelt man konzentriert, ist man die ganze Zeit über mit komplexen, aber beherrschbaren Abläufen beschäftigt, gleichhzeitigliegt eine Grundspannung an, die durch die Ständige Hoffnung auf Gewinn gehalten wird. In diesem Zustand geschehen zwei Dinge automatisch:

 Zum einen werden die Sinne werden kleinste Wahrnehmungen geschärft, man wird sozusagen teilnehmender Beobachter der natürlichen Abläufe am Wasser, während man beködert, drillt, füttert etc. Diese feine Schärfung der Wahrnehmung ermöglicht wenigstens teilweise das Erfassen der ehrfurchtgebietenden Schönheit der Schöpfung, die sich in jedem Schilfhalm und jeder Eintagsfliege zeigt, und bereitet Genuss. 

Gleichzeitig werden die tieferen Regionen des
Halbbewußten mit Hilfe der Ablenkung durch die anglerischen Tätigkeiten befreit und entlastet, und können sich dem "Entknoten" wichtiger Gedanken widmen, ähnlich wie beim Träumen oder der Meditation. Bestimmt kennt ihr das, man kann sich beim Angeln  gedanklich kleinen und großen Sorgen und Problemen "gefahrlos" annähern, denen man abends im Bett oder morgens am Küchentisch
nur zu gerne ausweicht.
Ausserdem ist frische Luft gesund!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich denke beim Angeln selten an etwas anderes als Angeln. Oft stehen noch die Bilder im Hintergrund und ich verknüpfe oft Dinge um die Dinge beim Arbeiten zur Hand zu haben (Homepage), ansonsten verlasse ich den Planeten.

Und der Hafen macht mir einfach so unendlich Spaß. Bietet alles. Nur meinen Wurm wollte niemand. Ich bin aber auch absoluter Maden/Pinkies-Fan, mal ganz unter uns.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um mal das alarmierend hohe Threadniveau wieder auf ein unverdächtiges Maß zu stutzen, bring ich mal ein Zitat, bereits mit der Bitte um Entschuldigung aber die Gelegenheit ist zu gut:



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur meinen Wurm wollte niemand.



Das ist nun wirklich ein universelles Problem!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Um mal das alarmierend hohe Threadniveau wieder auf ein unverdächtiges Maß zu stutzen, bring ich mal ein Zitat, bereits mit der Bitte um Entschuldigung aber die Gelegenheit ist zu gut:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist nun wirklich ein universelles Problem!



Pimmelberger.

Aber mal ehrlich. Meine Ködertopliste wäre:

Made Rot
Made Standard
Made tot
Pinkies
Brot
Wurmstück
Ganzer Wurm
Mais
Weizen
Hanf

Andere Köder sind oft der Methode gegenüber dann relevant. Boilies, Pellets und dergleichen. Bei Hanf/Weizen ist es oft sehr situativ und sehr selektiv, aber minder erfolgreich. Wurm ist zwar toll, ist für mich aber so gesehen immer nur dann effektiv, wenn das Wasser warm ist.

Im Winter/zeitigen Frühjahr und kalten Gewässern laufen die Crawler für mich einfach nicht, wie gewünscht.  Egal wie Angeködert. Nur flache Gewässer die schnell Warm werden sind dann wieder wirksam. 

Mais ist auch so ein Nuttenkorn, wo jeder dir Glaubhaft machen will, es wäre so traditionell fängig. Ich kenne viele Gewässer, wo du selektiv wiederum besser fängst, ein großer Teil der Fische schwimmt aber Gefühlt drum herum. Karpfen mal aussen vor, die K2 Clique wird damit ja groß gezogen. 

Brot in vielen Formen ist tatsächlich stark.

Es wird Zeit für Teig. Revolution.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist natürlich immer von Zielfisch, Jahreszeit und Gewässer abhängig.
 Würde man mich Blindekuhmäßig an ein unbekanntes Gewässer schubsen, und dürfte ich nur einen Köder mitnehmen, es wäre die normale Made.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist natürlich immer von Zielfisch, Jahreszeit und Gewässer abhängig.
> Würde man mich Blindekuhmäßig an ein unbekanntes Gewässer schubsen, und dürfte ich nur einen Köder mitnehmen, es wäre die normale Made.



Die Fängt immer, überall und auch gute Fische. Anstelle 2 kleiner Krabbler nimmt man denn halt 6. Ich bin sehr bestrebt gewesen mit Ködern Tests zu fahren und oft habe ich den Eindruck, das weniger einfach mehr ist. Faktisch kann ich das auch so belegen, an meinen Fängen. 

Das Problem von Ködern, die oft für Illustrationen und Berichten hervorgehoben werden, liegt doch an den Darstellern selbst. Habe ich letztens einen Barbenbericht gelesen:

Der Herr füttert 1 Woche mit Pellets vor (!), nen halben Eimer pro Tag. Danach die Headline: Pellets fangen mehr und besser. AHA! Dann fahren wir gleich mal los und angeln mit Pellets. Fängste nischt.

Haben wir also was falsch gemacht? |kopfkrat

Nächster Bericht: Rotaugen im Winter mit Hanf. Am Warmwassereinlauf. Gefüttert auf 5 Tage mit kleinen Schüsseln. Danach wird beschrieben, wie sehr Fische Hanf mögen und wie schnell sie sich darauf einstellen. AHA!

Fahre ich mit Hanf an den See. 1 Fisch gefangen. Ich hab wohl was falsch gemacht! |kopfkrat

Boulettenuli schreibt auf Facebook, das er Brassenprofi ist. Fängt nen Setzkescher voll. Fast 100 Kilogramm. Mir geht fast die Kinnlade runter. Auf das Gewässer geht er nicht ein. Ein User merkt an, das dieser See nen Paylake ist. Ich denke mir, Mensch du, der Method Feeder muss aber ne Granate von Methode sein.

Fahre an den Teich, fange nur Schnurschwimmer. Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Fehlt hier nen Häuschen für Eintritt?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und genau das macht den Ückel so wertvoll: Weil wir hier auch von Schneidersitzungen berichten, oder auch mal ehrlicherweise deutlich machen, wie lange man für die 
handlange Entschneidrungsplötze am Wasser sitzt. Das ist 
wesentlch hilfreicher als die endlosen Erfolgsstories- nicht
das wir die nicht auch mal hätten.

 ich muss nun in die Falle, sleep well in your Bettgestell,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, das Friedfischangeln in seinem momentanen Standing vollkommen am Arsch ist. Weil es weg von der Technik und Kunst ist, sich immer mehr auf das maximale Gewicht am Ende mit dem vollsten Setzkescher konzentriert.

Das Problem dabei ist aber, das gerne mal Paylakes genutzt werden oder Strecken unter massivem Futter, die falsche Bilder schüren. Das ist ähnlich dem "Super-Boilie", der 8 Wochen vorher gefüttert wurde.

Die Wahrheit ist doch, das gekonntes Friedfischangeln immer der Versuch ist, an einem Gewässer ohne Manipulation (Besatz, Anfüttern), mit Kenntnis über Fisch, den Einfluss von Wind und Jahreszeit, unter Anwendung der passenden Methode, den Fischen ein Beinchen zu stellen.

Was momentan aber der Fall ist, ist wie gefaktes Monopoly. Die Bank sein, gleichzeigt 5 Würfel benutzen und dann einen endlosen Kredit besitzen zu dürfen.

Da beneide ich die Engländer um ihre Matches ( auch in UK ist nicht alles Rosa), aber dort wird effektiv an den Details gearbeitet, um in der Zeit von 4h ein Maximum an Methode und Fang zu entwickeln.

Aber gut, das ist ne gesellschaftliche Sache. Es zählt nicht wie Schlau du bist, sondern nur wie gut du dich an anderen Bereichern kannst.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Genossen!
Geht man kurz schlafen und schon wieder 5 Seiten rumgeükel - sehr schön.. .
Man hätte so viel zu sagen und weiß garnicht wo man anfangen soll|bla:.

@FF: Um den Zwerg beneide ich dich - soetwas hätte ich auch gerne mal am Band.
Deine Köderhitliste würde ich genau so unterschreiben.
Der Tauwurm ist schon ordentlich, aber in Kroatien habe ich welche gefunden, da hatte ich beim anfassen schon etwas beklemmung - die waren locker das Dreifache.. .

Was ist das denn für eine Geschichte mit den Pickern?
Warum so extrem leicht?
Wahrscheinlich habe ich bis heute so ein knappes Dutzend Picker verbraucht - die waren ALLE gut zu gebrauchen.
Für mich ist bei jeder neuen Friedfischrute eigentlich nur die Frage, wie fein darf mein Vorfach sein ohne dass ich den Bereich der Waidgerechtigkeit verlasse.
Wirklich alle Picker ließen sich noch gut mit 0,08er fischen.
Aktuell habe ich, glaube ich jedenfalls, nur noch einen Picker und dieser ist das genaue Gegenteil des Gesuchten: 270cm ind bis 80gr Wurfgewicht. Das ist zwar übertrieben, aber so 50gr gehen schon.
Da ich nach 40 Jahren Pickern ungefähr weiß was ICH brauche sieht das Ding so aus: Ganz wichtig ist mir ein sehr langer Griff, damit die Rute in der für mich griffigsten Position abgelegt werden kann.
Die Rute steht steil aufgerichtet an meiner rechten Seite und ich reagiere auf den Biss wie ein Revolverheld - dafür muß die Grifflänge genau passen.
Alles andere ist für mich bei Pickern eher zweitrangig, weil, wie gesagt, die sind alle gut.. .

Die von Andal erwähnten Felchenstöcke sind auch alle gut zum feinen Friedfischangeln zu gebrauchen.

Muß mal eben weg!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Wegen meines Misserfolgs am Montag bin ich noch immer ganz schön angefressen.
Bei mir am Rhein habe ich 2 Fischereimodi: Angeln und Scheinangeln.
Zu 90% betreibe ich Scheinangeln, weil ich nur 2 Möglichkeiten habe: Entweder schöne und bequeme "Angelplätze" mit Sandstrand und Raum für Frau und Hund. Aber da fängt man nix, weshalb ich mich ausschließlich an schönheit und Präzision meiner Angelei erfreue und elegant um die Fische herumangel.
Wenn ich denn mal tatsächlich Fische fangen will (das kommt im Rhein nicht mehr oft vor, da ich Fische aus dieser Brühe nicht essen mag..), muß ich mich in eine unangenehme Umgebung begeben.
Wenn ich das schon auf mich nehme, will ich auch etwas fangen.
Echt blöde wenn man dann versagt.. .

Mal was zu den Beständen.
Wir haben hier in KR eine Handvoll Angler, die würde ich als absolute Pros bezeichnen:
Man muß wissen, hier gibt es so 3-4 Lebensmittelgeschäfte, die haben ordentlich Weißfisch in der Kühlung liegen.
Dieser Fisch stammt aus dem Rhein und wird von eben diesen "Pros" entnommen.
Da rechnet man mir vor: 20€ für 30kg Futter und Köder.
                                 20€ für Grillfleisch und Schnaps.
                                 10€ für Sprit.
Der Laden zahlt 2€ je Kg ausgenommener Brassen.
Also muß der "Pro" mind. 100kg fangen damit es sich lohnt.. .
Nen Fuffi muß man schon verdienen, sonst bringt das ja alles nix..#q.
Bis vor 5..6..Jahren funktionierte das noch im Krefelder Raum. 
Heute brauchen die Herrschaften schon 20€ für den Sprit, weil man nun bis fast zur Grenze hoch muß, um noch solche Mengen zu fangen.. .

Ach ja - die Bestände.. . Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mal ne Woche einen Wettkampfangler von der Insel geguidet.
Eigentlich auf Zander, aber der konnte nicht anders und mußte dringend auf Brassen fischen.
Wir sind dann ein wenig rumgefahren und haben einige Gewässer in D, NL und F beangelt.
Der Mann war total begeistert von unseren kontinentalen Fischbeständen, was Masse und Klasse anbelangt.
Was sich absolut mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen deckt: Es ist deutlich schwieriger in GB gute Fische zu fangen.
Das erklährt auch warum die zu 80% in Comercials angeln.

So wird sich das wohl auch hierzulande entwickeln.
Wenn selbst der Rhein schon leergefischt wird... .
Petri#h


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weil ich mich gerade im Ketzermodus befinde, noch eine große Weisheit aus der Reihe " Große Wahrheiten lässig ausgesprochen":

Die Rute ist der unwichtigste Teil der Ausrüstung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist aber zuviel Ketzerei, das ist erklärungsbedürftig! :m

Aus meiner Sicht ist bei der rutengestützten-unsere-Angelei die Rute immer der wichtigste Gegenstand, bei je länger und diffiziler die Angelcombo, um so mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

 Jaaa - so ist das halt....
Schau mal genauer hin; Haken, Schnur, Köder oder Rolle können ein erfolgreiches fischen schlicht verhindern - die Rute( so sie nicht bricht) eher nicht.. .
Die Rolle wäre im Grunde auch uninteressant, kann aber durch fehlerhafte Funktion ordentlich Ärger verursachen.

Set ich denken kann, fasziniert mich das Überleben in der Natur mit minimalen Hilfsmitteln.Das führte mich zu der Erkenntniß, das ausser Schnur und Haken, eigentlich alles Andere ziehmlich überflüssig ist.
Schnur und Haken müssen angepasst und von guter Qualität sein - alles Andere lässt sich improvisieren.
Wenn ich an einer ca. 150cm langen Weidenrute 2 kleine Drahtringe befestige, habe ich schon eine gut funktionierende Angelrute...
Man glaubt kaum, wie weit man damit werfen kann und wie gut man auch drillen kann.

Wenn der Rest OK ist, komme ich mit absolut jeder Rute klar, solange die Aktion ungefähr dem Zielfisch entspricht.
Eigentlich brauche ich nicht mehr Gerät als in eine Zigarettenschachtel passt.. .

"The rod educates the angler":m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weil ich mich gerade im Ketzermodus befinde, noch eine große Weisheit aus der Reihe " Große Wahrheiten lässig ausgesprochen":
> 
> Die Rute ist der unwichtigste Teil der Ausrüstung!


Kommt drauf an. Aber man sollte den Wert von Kleinteilen nicht unterschätzen. Bei meiner Angelei, feedern im Fluss mal ausgenommen, stimmt tatsächlich "every fixed spool reel will do the trick"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das führte mich zu der Erkenntniß, das ausser Schnur und Haken, eigentlich alles Andere ziehmlich überflüssig ist.


Für das rausziehen prinzipiell ja, Schnur und Hakenflucht hakt und hält und fängt den Fisch. 
(Da gibt es aber auch sehr viel Optimierungspotential, Kleinteile, Hakendetails, Knotendetails, Schnurdetails, Microausloten ... andere lange unendliche Geschichten.)

Aber: Ich als Angler muss den Fisch finden, zum Fisch hinkommen, den Fisch verführen und Verführungskünste entfalten, oft cm genau im Fluss anbieten, dem interessanten fliessenden Wasser oder dem Wind folgen, den Köder animieren, die Aufmerksamkeit behalten, den Biss ultraschnell verwerten, die Kondition durchhalten. Bei allem ist der wichtige Taktstock die Rute.

Die wirkt sich als der primäre Faktor aus um überhaupt an den begehrten Fischbiss zu kommen, sei es Bolo-Driften, Match-Distanz-Punktangeln, Oberflächenangeln, Fliegenfischen oder Spinnangeln.

Wie die Stipper zeigen, ist die Rolle erstmal gar nicht so wichtig, lange Rute tut es auch. Oder sehr einfache Rolle, notfalls ein Wickelbrett wie zu Zeiten von Isaac Walton.

Noch wichtiger als alles Gerät ist aber das Wissen um den Fischfang, die Welt unter Wasser und die Möglichkeiten, das ist im Kopf des (erfolgreichen) Anglers.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für das rausziehen prinzipiell ja, Schnur und Hakenflucht hakt und hält und fängt den Fisch.
> (Da gibt es aber auch sehr viel Optimierungspotential, Kleinteile, Hakendetails, Knotendetails, Schnurdetails, Microausloten ... andere lange unendliche Geschichten.)



Und, janz wichtig, grüne Nubsies!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> nicht mehr Gerät als in eine Zigarettenschachtel passt.. .



Hatte nicht Rambo so ein Messer, mit Haken und Schnur etc. im Kompassgriff?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hatte nicht Rambo so ein Messer, mit Haken und Schnur etc. im Kompassgriff?



So ein Messer hatte ich als ich bei den Pfadfindern war. Leider war da alles Schrott dran


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> So ein Messer hatte ich als ich bei den Pfadfindern war.



 Ihr wart wohl ne Robuste Truppe, was?:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> So ein Messer hatte ich als ich bei den Pfadfindern war. Leider war da alles Schrott dran



Ihr wart ja auch Pfadfinder und nicht Rambo |supergri hättet euch eh nur verletzt ^^


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Ja - solche Messer gibt es viele... .
Gut sind die aber nur wenn "Chris Reeve" draufsteht - die Reeve Messer habe ich mal gesammelt.
Aktuell ist für draussen das EESE Junglas "Machete" - die nennen das zwar "Machete", ist aber doch bloß ein großes und robustes Messer - meine erste Wahl.. .
Zu den Pfadfinder wäre ich sooo gerne gegangen, durfte aber nicht, weil meinen Eltern das zuviel "Vereinsmeierei" war.
Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mich auch etwas gelangweilt, weil ich zuhause viel bessere Möglichkeiten hatte.

Als ich am Montag Alande fangen wollte, hatte ich natürlich einen Plan: Zwischen den laichenden Brassen eine Bait Cloud erzeugen, die Eierdiebe (meist Alande, Rotaugen und vereinzelte Döbel) in die Cloud locken und Dutzende fangen.

Jetzt würde mich interessieren, ob es besondere Tricks gibt um so eine Wolke noch anziehender für unsere schuppigen Freunde zu gestalten.
Petri


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

misserfolge?
da kann ich mich einreihen. :m
karfreitag, ich hätte es wissen müssen.
der wind blies steif aus osten, temperaturen so um die fünf grad.
vier stunden hab´ ich durchgehalten, nicht einen zupfer.
hinterher das schlimmste, wär ich doch zu hause geblieben, oder doch eine andere stelle, oder gar ein anderes gewässer...
:vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...
> Set ich denken kann, fasziniert mich das Überleben in der Natur mit minimalen Hilfsmitteln.Das führte mich zu der Erkenntniß, das ausser Schnur und Haken, eigentlich alles Andere ziehmlich überflüssig ist.
> Schnur und Haken müssen angepasst und von guter Qualität sein - alles Andere lässt sich improvisieren.
> Wenn ich an einer ca. 150cm langen Weidenrute 2 kleine Drahtringe befestige, habe ich schon eine gut funktionierende Angelrute...
> Man glaubt kaum, wie weit man damit werfen kann und wie gut man auch drillen kann.
> 
> ...
> "The rod educates the angler":m




Genau so habe ich angefangen als Knirps, ich kann mich leider nicht mehr genau dran erinnern, ob ich zuerst Weidenruten oder welche aus Nachbars Haselnußstrauch benutzt habe. Als Stippe, versteht sich, denn ne Rolle hatte ich nicht.
Ich habe mittlerweile mit genug ungeeigneten oder suboptimalen Ruten geangelt, um zu wissen, welche Ruten mir Spaß beim Angeln bereiten.
Deshalb das gewisse „Faible” für ältere Ruten.

Der Fangerfolg ist mir persönlich nicht unwichtig, steht aber als „Angelziel” hinter der Kombination aus Erholung/Entspannung/Naturerlebnis” ganz klar auf dem 2. Platz.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ihr wart wohl ne Robuste Truppe, was?:q



Geht  das Rambomesser wurde deswegen genommen weil ein Fahrtenmesser aus Schwedenstahl einfach zu teuer gewesen wäre. Ansonsten war das eine wundervolle Zeit. Viel in Wald und Wiesen unterwegs, Lagerfeuer, Zelten, Stockbrot, Gitarrenklang und Wanderlieder... herrlich


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> misserfolge?
> da kann ich mich einreihen. :m
> karfreitag, ich hätte es wissen müssen.
> der wind blies steif aus osten, temperaturen so um die fünf grad.
> vier stunden hab´ ich durchgehalten, nicht einen zupfer.
> hinterher das schlimmste, wär ich doch zu hause geblieben, oder doch eine andere stelle, oder gar ein anderes gewässer...
> :vik:
> 
> ...



Mein Karfreitag war ähnlich erfolglos, aber ich durfte bei Sonne und nur ganz leichtem Wind schneidern. Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht - ich konnte dem Schnee beim Schmelzen zusehen und mich an allerlei Überwasser-Getier erfreuen, wie dem Zaunkönig der überlegen mußte, ob er meinen Kescherstiel überfliegen oder unterfliegen soll (er nahm Plan B).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Karfreitag fand fisch- und bisslos an den Ufern der Weissen Elster statt. So schön wars, das ich zugegebenermassen gelegentlich in behagliches Sonnenscheindösen verfiel (Biss hätt ich natürlich trotzdem bemerkt |rolleyes)


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Der Fangerfolg ist mir persönlich nicht unwichtig, steht aber als „Angelziel” hinter der Kombination aus Erholung/Entspannung/Naturerlebnis” ganz klar auf dem 2. Platz.


joa, so teilweise geh´ ich da mit. 
klar, der schlechteste angeltag ist immer um längen besser als der schönste arbeitstag, aber fangen ist schon mein platz1.
man, oder zumindest mir geht es so, kann mit der zeit/dem alter, hüstel, die schneidertage wohl einfach besser verknusen, weil sie nun mal dazu gehören und man weiß, daß es beim nächsten mal garantiert anders laufen wird...
...oder beim übernächsten mal...
...oder...
:m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kann mit diesen Dingern nichts anfangen. Aber nicht, weil ich altmodisch bin und mit den Phrasen dieser Welt aufwarten muss (taugt eh nicht, jedes Lockfutter fängt, Paniermehl beste, früher haben wir doch auch), sondern vielmehr, weil ich gern aktiv Angel und dich am geschehen bin.
> 
> Läuft nicht viel, wandert der Kopf automatisch. Posenangeln ist da auch so ne schöne Sache, weil man übers Gewässer nebenher schauen kann, beim Feedern ist das ja solala. Daher stelle ich die Ruten, wie heute, etwas höher auf. Dem Feederarm sei dank.
> 
> Für Nachtangler sind die Teile natürlich Gold wert, gerade wenn es Tage lang raus geht. Wenn ich Nachtangeln betreibe, dann auch nur für eine Nacht und das dann auch im wachen Zustand. Ich will ja Angeln, nicht Campen.
> 
> Mir reichen meine Sessions von 4h bis 5h aber durchweg. Danach ist auch oft die Luft raus.



Ich angele ja selten mit „Piepsern”, war aber erstaunt, wie entspannend die Benutzung dieser Dinger sein kann. Weil man eben ungestraft seine Augen von Rutenspitze oder Pose abwenden kann.

Ich sitze dabei neben oder nahe der Rute, Schlafen oder Handyspiele nebenbei paßt nicht in mein „Weltbild” ;-)

Umstellen werd ich meine Angelei nun nicht, die traditionelle Bißanzeige per Rutenspitze oder Pose ist für mich klar die Nummer 1.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich hab´ mir für die neue saison auch mal piepser zugelegt.
gehe ja sehr viel nachts ans wasser und die sitzungen gehen mindestens acht stunden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich hab´ mir für die neue saison auch mal piepser zugelegt.
> gehe ja sehr viel nachts ans wasser und die sitzungen gehen mindestens acht stunden.



...und tagsüber muß man sie ja auch nicht nutzen, selbst wenn sie montiert sind. Einfach ausschalten und dem Spiel der Swinger/Hänger folgen. Find ich faszinierend. Oder Piepser einschalten und mit dem Fernglas die Beutezüge des Reihers am Ufer gegenüber verfolgen ;-)


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

klar, auch ich gucke mal gerne was so kreucht und fleucht, aber wenn ich angle, dann angle ich in erster linie, bin da schon konzentriert, will die bisse sehen.
die piepser sind eher für die heißen phasen gedacht, daß man auch bisse mitbekommt während man an einer anderen rute zu gange ist und unter umständen dann nicht zu lange mit blankem haken angelt.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine elektronischen Piepser sind generell lautlos. Die Bissanzeiger selbst sind stumm ( da kann man keinen Ton anschalten ). Nur die Funkbox kann Töne von sich geben, diese steht aber nur auf Vibration. Tagsüber nutze ich sie nicht, da ich wie geomas schrieb, die Swinger beobachte. 

Ist mal was anderes als immer auf die Spitze zu schauen ^^ ist aber genauso spannend finde ich. Natürlich geht nichts über eine wandernde oder abtauchende Pose


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Tagsüber nutze ich sie nicht, da ich wie geomas schrieb, die Swinger beobachte.
> 
> Ist mal was anderes als immer auf die Spitze zu schauen ^^ ist aber genauso spannend finde ich. Natürlich geht nichts über eine wandernde oder abtauchende Pose


jo, die pose ist der klassiker, aber jede bissanzeige hat ihre reize. 
den swinger zu beobachten kommt für mich der pose schon ziemlich nah.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Rute ist der unwichtigste Teil der Ausrüstung!



Da sprechen 40 Jahre Flussangeln. 

Ich habe genau anders herum die Erfahrung gemacht, das Ruten als Werkzeug richtig eingesetzt ne Menge guter Arbeit verrichten. Ich passe sie meiner Strategie, dem Zielfisch, der Angelart und Distanz an.

Beispielsweise müssen Feederruten auf kurzen Bahnen einfach sehr parabol sein, um dem Fisch richtig parieren zu können. Zu harter Stock bedeutet oft Fischverlust, gerade bei Anfängern. Method Feedern ist da auch so ein Beispiel.

Im Hafen nutze ich gern etwas robustere Ruten, weil ja auch Boote im Spiel sind, ich den Fisch vom Platz ziehen muss, aber auch gern mal auf 30m werfe. Dazu kein Windschutz, die Briese weht ins Gesicht, ich muss weiter werfen. Die Rute vereint Eigneschaften von erster Genannter mit etwas Rückgrat.

Im See auf Distanz, meinetwegen 60m und mehr, da muss der Schwengel auch mal Länger sein und Härte haben, ich muss beim Werfen auch Zielgenau sein. Sonst streust du wie ne Schrotflinte.

Im Teich machen lange Ruten keinen Sinn, du kannst ja nicht mal mit 3,6m irgendwo sitzen, weil du sonst nicht werfen kannst, hier werden die Anforderungen auch wieder komplett anders. Teils gehen butterweiche Ruten, auf der anderen Seite bei starken Hindernissen muss es ein kurzes Brett sein. 

Tatsächlich sehe ich weniger Bedarf bei den Rollen, diese müssen nur 3 Kriterien für mich erfüllen:

Schnurfassung

Sollte nicht zu groß sein, als Friedfischangler, Abseits des Karpfenangelns, reichen mir oft 100m auf der Spule. Ich Unterfüttere mittlerweile, weil man sonst zuviel Geld aus dem Fenster wirft. Einige Rollen haben sich diesem Umstand angepasst.

Schnureinzug

Zwischen 70cm und 75cm Schnureinzug ist für mich ein moderater Wert, der allen Anforderung gerecht wird, mit Abstrichen hier und dort. Gehts weiter raus, gern einen Einzug von 90cm und mehr. Im Nahbereich am Picker darf alles klein und leicht sein. 1000er Rolle macht es locker. Meine Shimano Exage 1000 FD packt immer noch 61cm pro Kurbelumdrehung, das reicht langhin.

Die Bremse

Sollte leicht verstellbar sein, unmittelbar reagieren, nicht rucken. Mit der Bremskraft habe ich mich nie beschäftigt, warum auch? Hier gibt es immer noch keine Fische, die meine Rollen bezwingen würden, Abseits der Großfische Hecht ( sind aber auch nicht die Fighter vor dem Herrn, wie gern immer dargestellt),Wels und Karpfen. Zander sind vom Kampf her halbe Brassen. :m

Kugelgelagergedönse ging mir immer am Poppes vorbei, ich weiß bis heute nicht mal, was sie machen. Genauso wie das verwendete Material einer Rolle. Viele Rollen kommen mit Hartplastik, sind aber für mich so robust, das ich nichts anderes brauchen würde. Meine Daiwas und Shimanos sind alle aus diesem Material, werfen Pro Jahr tausende Futterkörbe bis 60 Gramm. Nicht eine einzige ist abgerauscht. Warum muss der Kram also aus Alu sein?

Ich bin in Punkto Rollen aber grundsolide Anfänger, was das Verständnis angeht, weil ein weiteres Nachdenken darüber immer schon im Ansatz nicht Notwendig war. Funktionieren alle. Bis auf Freilaufrollen, die gehen mir immer kaputt und deswegen kaufe ich keine mehr, bis auf die Shimano Baitrunners.

Ach und ein Punkt noch:

Der Schnurclip, ich hasse diese Standard-Dinger. Haben alle meine Rollen, bis auf die Bait Runner (darum mag ich sie), die runden Clipps sind einfach wesentlich besser, schneller zu bedienen und nicht so eine Fummelarbeit. Das sind aber kleine Details.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> In den ganz leichten Klassen waren und sind die Picker von der alten Silstar die absolute Sahneklasse - vor allem die mit den fix eingesetzten Solidtips.



Jepp....hab von meinem Schwager, der überhauptgarnix mit angeln am Hut hat, eine Silstar 3536 MX geschenkt bekommen. Das Dingens ist völlig unscheinbar und ich ernte einige mitleidige Blicke am Wasser, aber total genial zu fischen.....ich liebe sie mittlerweile heiss und innig :l


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Welpi schrieb:


> Jepp....hab von meinem Schwager, der überhauptgarnix mit angeln am Hut hat, eine Silstar 3536 MX geschenkt bekommen. Das Dingens ist völlig unscheinbar und ich ernte einige mitleidige Blicke am Wasser, aber total genial zu fischen.....ich liebe sie mittlerweile heiss und innig :l



Haha, diese mitleidigen Blicke kenne ich ebenfalls, besonders, wenn ich mit der Schwingspitze angele („Oh, bei dem Onkel ist die Angel kaputt”) ;-)

Silstar hatte ja einige wunderbare Ruten am Start, schade, heute ist von denen kaum noch was zu hören...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber ich warte auch auf eine neue Rute ... dafür gabs einen neuen Bissanzeiger zum bespielen. Echt geil und vielseitig das Teil!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann zeig doch mal...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da sind zahlreiche Möglichkeiten vorhanden. Auch und vor allen Dingen um die Sensibilität zu verändern. Natürlich auch plus ein Isotope Light, ein ganz kleines, fürs Nachtangeln...


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.....[emoji6]


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Welpi schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.....[emoji6]



Ich vermute mal, es könnte sich um einen "Mardon" handeln. Ziemlich selten, die Teile


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genial einfach! Andere Bißanzeiger mögen sensibler sein, aber in der Kombination aus Rutenablage und Bißanzeiger ne tolle Erfindung.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, es könnte sich um einen "Mardon" handeln. Ziemlich selten, die Teile



Ja gell, Zufälle gibt es, das mag man gar nicht glauben!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer hätte das gedacht...
Vielleicht könnte man ein Teflon beschichtetes Röhrchen über den Indikator schieben, das gleichzeitig das Beta light aufnimmt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Genial einfach! Andere Bißanzeiger mögen sensibler sein, aber in der Kombination aus Rutenablage und Bißanzeiger ne tolle Erfindung.



Also wenn man wirklich in direkter Wurfrichtung ablegt, Kurven im Zug und der Schnur vermeidet, dann ist der Mardon sehr sensibel. Da wird es dann für so manche Zitterspitze eng. Ich sehe für ihn vor allem im Stillwasser Verwendung.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann man dazu etwas im Netz lesen?  Finde da irgendwie 0,nix


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Idee dafür ist offensichtlich zu alt. Selbst im schwarz-weißen WWW kann man nichts finden.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade. Hätte gerne mal etwas darüber gelesen. Funktionsweise ist mir absolut unbekannt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sorry. Vom Handy daher steno paar seiten Vorher hatt ich ein Foto von der Vorrichtung gekostet mit bei gelegt er Gebrauchsanweisung suchwort mardon das sind alle infod die ich habe Netz recherche führte zu nichts hg minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seite 540. Habs gefunden danke  das Teil in Action zu sehen hätte aber auch was ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da Freund Andal seines Zeichens lt.e.A. Fotografiertalentfrei ist hoffe ich dass sein BFB (best fishing buddy) den Mardon samt historischem Gerät (Andal) und Tackle in Szene setzt!

@Minimax: gibt es eigentlich auch Ükler denen du noch kein Tackle zugesandt hast? #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aktuell plane ich meinem guten alten Kumpel Mr. Chub nen saftigen Brocken Tulip zuzuschicekn, schön lecker in Curry paniert...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich tue mich heute mit dem Sehen etwas  schwer. Demnächst zum Mardon mehr Text und Bilder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe gerade einige kleine Haken per Hand an 0,14mm Vorfach gebunden. Meinen Hakenbinder und Helfer ist spurlos verschwunden. Die Nachlieferung verzögert sich, so muss ich jetzt sehr altmodisch das Thema angehen.

Es ist nach wie vor die Hölle, gerade bei den lütten Greifern, die ich verwende. Nach ein paar Versuchen gelingt es mir zwar wieder, aber Hakenbinder sind klar im Vorteil. Genauso sauber gebunden, 3x so schnell und kleine Haken der Größe 22 sind machbar, das packe ich mit der Hand never ever.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: ich freue mich schon auf Deinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit dem genial einfachen Mardon.

@ FF: bei Haken kleiner als etwa 14-16 muß ich von Hand auch passen, da ist der Hakenbinde-Helfer schon ne prima Sache.
Hab meistens kleine Öhrhaken als eiserne Reserve mit am Wasser, die krieg ich zur Not auch mit klammen Pfoten noch brauchbar angeknotet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: bei Haken kleiner als etwa 14-16 muß ich von Hand auch passen, da ist der Hakenbinde-Helfer schon ne prima Sache.
> Hab meistens kleine Öhrhaken als eiserne Reserve mit am Wasser, die krieg ich zur Not auch mit klammen Pfoten noch brauchbar angeknotet.



Am Wasser habe ich ja ne Box mit etwa 20 verschiedenen Haken, da brauche ich idr. nichts mehr binden. Problematisch ist nur, wenn ich jetzt auf kleine Plötzen angeln muss, dann ist mir ein sehr kleiner Greifer einfach wichtiger, gerade wenn es auf Ukelei geht, was auch immer ne Option sein kann.

Von Anfang November bis Februar habe ich nur an der Homepage gearbeitet, da war nichts mit Angeln. Dann willste Binden und der Greifer ist weg. Habe einen neuen bei Askari von Stonfo geordert, der war aber schon mit "nur sehr wenige" gelistet. Da ich aber so oder so dort bestellt habe, nahm ich das Risiko in Kauf.

Heute die Mail, das es sich wegen dem Binder etwas verzögert. Mal schauen wie wir das Deichseln. Angelläden mit gutem Sortiment gibt es hier nicht. Ich denke, ich werde morgen noch probieren oder mit meinem Pickerrig arbeiten und 15 Stopper auf die Schnur ziehen, um den Korb zu bremsen. |rolleyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Am Wasser habe ich ja ne Box mit etwa 20 verschiedenen Haken, da brauche ich idr. nichts mehr binden. Problematisch ist nur, wenn ich jetzt auf kleine Plötzen angeln muss, dann ist mir ein sehr kleiner Greifer einfach wichtiger, gerade wenn es auf Ukelei geht, was auch immer ne Option sein kann.
> 
> Von Anfang November bis Februar habe ich nur an der Homepage gearbeitet, da war nichts mit Angeln. Dann willste Binden und der Greifer ist weg. Habe einen neuen bei Askari von Stonfo geordert, der war aber schon mit "nur sehr wenige" gelistet. Da ich aber so oder so dort bestellt habe, nahm ich das Risiko in Kauf.
> 
> Heute die Mail, das es sich wegen dem Binder etwas verzögert. Mal schauen wie wir das Deichseln. Angelläden mit gutem Sortiment gibt es hier nicht. Ich denke, ich werde morgen noch probieren oder mit meinem Pickerrig arbeiten und 15 Stopper auf die Schnur ziehen, um den Korb zu bremsen. |rolleyes



Haha, nimm zwei gute Gummistopper, die halten so viel wie 15 schlechte. 
Und mal im Ernst: was ich bei den gelblich/halbtransparenten Schnurstoppern befürchte, ist, daß sie eventuell Ziel von hungrigen Kleinfischen werden könnten, falls Maden gefüttert werden. Fehlbißalarm vorprogrammiert, oder? Gleiches mag auch für andere Rig-Kleinteile wie die „Quick Change Beads” bei Fütterung mit Hanf oder Wicken gelten.
Ist nur ein Gedanke, der schon ne Weile in meinem Kopf herumspukt.

Ich hoffe, daß dein Hakenbinder zügig geliefert wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Haha, nimm zwei gute Gummistopper, die halten so viel wie 15 schlechte.
> Und mal im Ernst: was ich bei den gelblich/halbtransparenten Schnurstoppern befürchte, ist, daß sie eventuell Ziel von hungrigen Kleinfischen werden könnten, falls Maden gefüttert werden. Fehlbißalarm vorprogrammiert, oder? Gleiches mag auch für andere Rig-Kleinteile wie die „Quick Change Beads” bei Fütterung mit Hanf oder Wicken gelten.
> Ist nur ein Gedanke, der schon ne Weile in meinem Kopf herumspukt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, daß dein Hakenbinder zügig geliefert wird.



Das Problem bei Stoppern ist, das viele den Diameter von Innen nicht angeben, die Größen zählen oft nur für den Stopper von Außen. Ich hatte mir jetzt für 8 Euros 300 Stopper gekauft. In XS und S. Beide laufen gleich auf der Schnur, sind nur von Außen unterschiedlich groß.

Ideal wären halt innenlauf von 0,10mm, dann sollte es für meine Art der Angelei laufen. Beim Pickern werden diese Stopper funktionieren, ich befürchte jedoch, das Körbe ab 20g mit Futter zuviel Druck aufbauen.

Das Finde ich aber morgen (heute sagt die Uhr) am Hafen raus. Beim Feedern sind die Stopper ja auch nicht als Abstandshalter gedacht, eigentlich sollen sie den Schlagschnurknoten schützen und genau hier werde ich meine Idee umsetzen.

Bei der Montage die ich Fische kommt zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach ein Zwischenstück, um einen Abstand zu kreieren. Damit verhindert man Verhedderungen, der Korb am Seitenarm würde sonst zu dicht an den Haken kommen.

Das Zwischenstück kann ich ja so lang wählen wie ich mag. Ich verlängere es um die gewünschte Länge für die Vorfächer und fertig ab. Feststehende Montage werde ich nicht mehr fischen, darum verfeinere ich das jetzt, bis es passt.

E:

Deine Theorie zu Schnurbissen unterschreibe ich vollends. Bei Hanf an der Pose hatte ich das jetzt schon oft und die hellen Stopper sehen aus wie Pinkies. Wenn meine Fische hier Gummimaden attackieren, was hindert sie an einem Gummistopper?!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na das Wetter sieht morgen hier ganz gut aus, nicht optimal zum Angeln aber bequem für den Angler. Also viel Sonne, wenig Wind, keine Niederschläge.
Und der Fluß nebenan ist vom Pegel her immer noch knapp unter normal, obwohl bei den Zuflüssen schon teilweise kräftiges Hochwasser ist.

Werd wohl am späten Nachmittag meinen fahlen Body noch mal an die Warnow schleppen und an meiner Rutenablage-Technik feilen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alternativ sind die kleinen schwarzen Gummiperlen formidable Kunsthanfsubstitute


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Na das Wetter sieht morgen hier ganz gut aus, nicht optimal zum Angeln aber bequem für den Angler. Also viel Sonne, wenig Wind, keine Niederschläge.
> Und der Fluß nebenan ist vom Pegel her immer noch knapp unter normal, obwohl bei den Zuflüssen schon teilweise kräftiges Hochwasser ist.
> 
> Werd wohl am späten Nachmittag meinen fahlen Body noch mal an die Warnow schleppen und an meiner Rutenablage-Technik feilen ;-)



Zwischen erstem und zweiten Ring, oder zweitem und drittem. Dann arbeitet die Rute und der Tip geht ordentlich rum. Wenn die Rute so weich genug ist, knall mal geflecht rauf, du bist erstaunt, was dir sonst entgeht. :g







Ungefähr so, der Rutengriff rutscht aber noch auf den Oberschenkel hoch oder liegt auf dem forderen Bein der Kiepe ab. Aggressive, aber stimmige Aufstellung einer Rute. Geht genauso mit Banksticks und Dreibeinen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Stoppern ist, das viele den Diameter von Innen nicht angeben, die Größen zählen oft nur für den Stopper von Außen. Ich hatte mir jetzt für 8 Euros 300 Stopper gekauft. In XS und S. Beide laufen gleich auf der Schnur, sind nur von Außen unterschiedlich groß.
> 
> Ideal wären halt innenlauf von 0,10mm, dann sollte es für meine Art der Angelei laufen. Beim Pickern werden diese Stopper funktionieren, ich befürchte jedoch, das Körbe ab 20g mit Futter zuviel Druck aufbauen.
> 
> Das Finde ich aber morgen (heute sagt die Uhr) am Hafen raus. Beim Feedern sind die Stopper ja auch nicht als Abstandshalter gedacht, eigentlich sollen sie den Schlagschnurknoten schützen und genau hier werde ich meine Idee umsetzen.
> 
> Bei der Montage die ich Fische kommt zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach ein Zwischenstück, um einen Abstand zu kreieren. Damit verhindert man Verhedderungen, der Korb am Seitenarm würde sonst zu dicht an den Haken kommen.
> 
> Das Zwischenstück kann ich ja so lang wählen wie ich mag. Ich verlängere es um die gewünschte Länge für die Vorfächer und fertig ab. Feststehende Montage werde ich nicht mehr fischen, darum verfeinere ich das jetzt, bis es passt.
> 
> E:
> 
> Deine Theorie zu Schnurbissen unterschreibe ich vollends. Bei Hanf an der Pose hatte ich das jetzt schon oft und die hellen Stopper sehen aus wie Pinkies. Wenn meine Fische hier Gummimaden attackieren, was hindert sie an einem Gummistopper?!



Deine Montage klingt interessant. Vielleicht seh ich sie ja mal auf Deiner Seite oder hier.
Ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar alte Seitenarm-Montagen (Vorfach an Hauptschnur geknotet, Bomb oder Futterkörbchen an die Hauptschnur) ausprobieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Deine Montage klingt interessant. Vielleicht seh ich sie ja mal auf Deiner Seite oder hier.
> Ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar alte Seitenarm-Montagen (Vorfach an Hauptschnur geknotet, Bomb oder Futterkörbchen an die Hauptschnur) ausprobieren.



Das 16er-Haken Picker-Rig, zur Vervollständigung, ist jetzt sogar Mobil super aufgearbeitet. Soviel Werbung zum Revolverblatt gönne ich mir  . 

Die Montage wurde vom Feedern heraus geboren, dort war das Zwischenstück im Rennen und irgendwelche Booms, ich hab das Schlicht und einfach zusammen geknüppelt aufs Nötigste.

Beim Pickern natürlich pervers gut, weil du jederzeit die Länge hast ohne irgendetwas zu wechseln. Beim Feedern nach wie vor noch beim Entwickeln der Stopperfrage wegen. Die Stopper werden es richten, ich muss nur noch die richtigen finden.

Geht aber auch so:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke! Läuft die Perle schon auf der „Zwischenschnur” (ne recht steife FC würd sich evtl. gut machen) oder auf der Hauptschnur?
Absolut empfehlen kann ich die Grippa-Stops von Drennan. Teuer, sicher, aber die halten wirklich erstaunlich gut. Für ein Picker-Rig wie das abgebildete reicht mit Sicherheit ein einzelner Stop. Evtl. einen Versuch wert.

Zur Rutenablage: ja, so werd ichs machen. Ist etwas kompliziert an Ufern, an denen man keinen Bankstick in den Boden bekommt und momentan kann ich nur für die vordere Rutenablage auf mein superstabiles Bodenstativ zurückgreifen. „Hinten” muß ich momentan noch improvisieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Läuft die Perle schon auf der „Zwischenschnur” (ne recht steife FC würd sich evtl. gut machen) oder auf der Hauptschnur?
> Absolut empfehlen kann ich die Grippa-Stops von Drennan. Teuer, sicher, aber die halten wirklich erstaunlich gut. Für ein Picker-Rig wie das abgebildete reicht mit Sicherheit ein einzelner Stop. Evtl. einen Versuch wert.
> 
> Zur Rutenablage: ja, so werd ichs machen. Ist etwas kompliziert an Ufern, an denen man keinen Bankstick in den Boden bekommt und momentan kann ich nur für die vordere Rutenablage auf mein superstabiles Bodenstativ zurückgreifen. „Hinten” muß ich momentan noch improvisieren.



Die Perle läuft auf der Hauptschnur. Das Zwischenstück dient nur zum verlängern,  sonst hast du bei kurzen Vorfächern das Problem, das der mobile Seitenarm zu dicht am Haken liegt. Es vertüddelt sich aber nichts, also keine Spielchen nötig .

Am Hafen hatte ich das Problem mit den Banksticks auch, der Feederarm ist unersetzbar. Beim Posenangeln nehme ich gern den Stuhl und Dreibein.


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo zusammen,
@ FF
würde es nicht reichen , wenn du 2 x durch eine Gummischlauch fädeln würdest (Ventilgummi, wenn es so etwas noch gibt, oder Schleuder Gummis).
Ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, um die Perle des Seitenarms zu stoppen. Ich binde den Haken meist an die Hauptschnur und bin dadurch flexibler mit dem Hakenabstand.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ventilgummi 2 x durchgefädelt würde wohl funktionieren.
 Als Stopper verwende ich ein Baumwollgarn aus einem Nähkästchen. Binde daraus mit dem Uni-Knoten meine Stopper. Wenn der Baumwollfaden nass wird, quillt der etwas auf und sitzt recht fest. Weitere Vorteile sind: Weil Faden Wasser aufnimmt ist der Knoten beim Verschieben auf der Schnur "Wassergekühlt" worüber sich Monoschnüre freuen. Weiterhin geht der Knoten auch durch die kleinen Ringe meiner Matchrufen. Abschließend möchte ich anmerken, der Stopper kostet, auf die Rolle gerechnet, eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin schon wieder bedient. Heute in aller Unschuld nen kleinen Trip ans Wasser geplant, beim Tulip orbereiten fehlte mir das Curry, also schnell mal in Mrs. Minimax Wohnung hochgeschlichen um welches zu stehlen.
Klickklack, aus meiner Wohnung ausgesperrt. Ersatzschlüssel hat die Missus, und die hat Diesnst. Jetzt warte ich auf den Schlüsseldienst, erliere Zeit und kann mir schonmal die exorbitante Summe ausmalen, die mir der Schlüsselmann abpressen wird.
Es ist manchmal sehr schwer, keine Kraftausdrücke zu gebrauchen.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn Du eine seriösen Schlüsseldienst gerufen hast, halten sich die Kosten schon in Grenzen.

 Der örtliche Schlüsseldienst hat für einen Sonntagseinsatz mit Anfahrt und 100% Sonntagszuschlag 100,-€ genommen, Türe war in wenigen Minuten auf.

 Immer *vorher* nach den Kosten fragen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja aber in richtigen Städten  wird es teurer. In Köln Ostermontag nachts 170 Tacken  (aber ich hatte auch richtig abgeschlossen und den Schlüssel bei den Eltern vergessen. Und er hat mir einen aussiedlerrabatt eingeräumt 
Und fluchen, lieber Minimax, reinigt die Seele. Also fluche, my friend, fluche


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier liegt aber auch Pech in der Luft. Hoffe mal die Kosten halten sich in Grenzen. 

Strahlender Sonnenschein und ich sitze nicht am Wasser sondern putze die Bude  naja vielleicht heute Nachmittag bis Abend. Beiszeiten waren am Donnerstag von 11-13:30. Hoffe ein weiteres Fenster zu erwischen. Noch 10 Tage dann öffnet mein Hausgewässer. Dann heißt es wieder rantasten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ventilgummi 2 x durchgefädelt würde wohl funktionieren.
> Als Stopper verwende ich ein Baumwollgarn aus einem Nähkästchen. Binde daraus mit dem Uni-Knoten meine Stopper. Wenn der Baumwollfaden nass wird, quillt der etwas auf und sitzt recht fest. Weitere Vorteile sind: Weil Faden Wasser aufnimmt ist der Knoten beim Verschieben auf der Schnur "Wassergekühlt" worüber sich Monoschnüre freuen. Weiterhin geht der Knoten auch durch die kleinen Ringe meiner Matchrufen. Abschließend möchte ich anmerken, der Stopper kostet, auf die Rolle gerechnet, eigentlich nichts.



Ne du, der Stopper muss Volumen haben. Beim Feedern würde die Perle auf dem Seitenarm über den Faden rutschen oder Hängen bleiben und der Sinn der Konstruktion wäre nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin schon wieder bedient. Heute in aller Unschuld nen kleinen Trip ans Wasser geplant, beim Tulip orbereiten fehlte mir das Curry, also schnell mal in Mrs. Minimax Wohnung hochgeschlichen um welches zu stehlen.
> Klickklack, aus meiner Wohnung ausgesperrt. Ersatzschlüssel hat die Missus, und die hat Diesnst. Jetzt warte ich auf den Schlüsseldienst, erliere Zeit und kann mir schonmal die exorbitante Summe ausmalen, die mir der Schlüsselmann abpressen wird.
> Es ist manchmal sehr schwer, keine Kraftausdrücke zu gebrauchen.



Warum bist du bedient?

Das ist genau die Würze im Leben, die oft fehlt und wir alle durchmachen. Ansonsten würde es wie bei  Bill Murray in "Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" laufen. ******** ist sowas immer, aber ändern kann man es nicht.

Ich habe das Szenario 2x durchgemacht, Kostenpunkt waren jeweils 2 Bier. Ich kenne ja genügend Schlossknacker. :m|rolleyes


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der freundliche (ich wär an seiner Stelle auch gut gelaunt) junge Mann hat 3 Sekunden mit ner
Plastikfolie im Türschlitz geraschelt, dann wars auf. *65 Euro*. *Fünf*undsechzig Euro. Fünfund*sechzig* Euro. Fünfundsechzig *Euro*. Für Curry.

Nur mal so zum Vergleich:
_(Mod: Bitte keine kommerziellen Links einstellen, danke!)_
51,35 €

oder

_(Mod: s. Kommentar oben)_
59,93 €

Oder andere Darent Valley specialists für 3-6 Euro mehr als die Türöffnung, die übrigens in englischen Foren durch die Bank gelobt werden und performancemässig im Drennanbereich angesiedelt werden.

Zum Ko--en, Herr Major!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn man von zwei Gramm Currypulver auf eine VE Tulip ausgeht hast du dein Tulip mit Gold gepudert. Oh Mann, ich hoffe du wütest nicht in Kinski'scher Manier durch deine Butze


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann kann's ja gleich ans Wasser gehen um wieder zu entspannen und runter zu kommen ^^


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mensch Minimax, Du hast aber Glück gehabt, das hätte locker das doppelte bis dreifache werden können. Also freu Dich über den ehrlichen Handwerker. Und jetzt ans Wasser. #:

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man von zwei Gramm Currypulver auf eine VE Tulip ausgeht hast du dein Tulip mit Gold gepudert.


 
 Könnte man ja im Prinzip auch mal ausprobieren. Glitzert schön, und das Fleisch treibt nicht auf.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich hoffe du wütest nicht in Kinski'scher Manier durch deine Butze



 Oh, mach Dir keine Sorgen. Ich bin die RUHE selbst. Aber irgendjemand wird dafür bezahlen. Früher oder später. Vielleicht beim Abendessen. ("Was soll das heissen
'Könntest Du mir bitte das Salz reichen?' Was ist denn das überhaupt für ne Frage?")


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ne du, der Stopper muss Volumen haben. Beim Feedern würde die Perle auf dem Seitenarm über den Faden rutschen oder Hängen bleiben und der Sinn der Konstruktion wäre nicht mehr gegeben.



Auch dieses Bauwollnähgarn kann man in unterschiedlichen Stärken kaufen, meine Perlen sind noch nie über den Stopperknoten gerutscht.
 Für die Futterkörbe, welche ich im Stillwasser und auch in der Ruhr benutze, hält das. Ok, die X Heavy Feederkörbe, die ich für den Rhein an einer X Heavy Feederrute mit einem Wg von 250g werfe werden da möglicherweise den Knoten verschieben bzw. auch drüber rutschen. da fische ich jedoch eine Schlaufenmontage und variiere die Vorfachlänge schlicht und ergreifend über die Vorfachlänge am Haken.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gleich Futter fertig machen und los gehts. Hoffe das ich bis 16 Uhr aufgebaut habe.

Heute mit etwas anderer Strategie. Mit Maden im Futter und Maden am Haar als Köder


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Gleich Futter fertig machen und los gehts. Hoffe das ich bis 16 Uhr aufgebaut habe.
> 
> Heute mit etwas anderer Strategie. Mit Maden im Futter und Maden am Haar als Köder



Na dann Petri heil!


----------



## jaunty_irl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Gleich Futter fertig machen und los gehts. Hoffe das ich bis 16 Uhr aufgebaut habe.
> 
> Heute mit etwas anderer Strategie. Mit Maden im Futter und Maden am Haar als Köder


Sorry dass ich hier einfach so mit ner frage reinplatze! Welche sorte maden benutzt  du dafür und wenn fleischmaden wie kriegst du die aufs haar?


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Minimax:

Die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver Rod würde mir sofort gefallen..... wenn ich nicht schon diese hätte:

Berkley Cherrywodd Hd 242 20/50 Quiver

Könnten (von den techn. Daten) Zwillinge sein....ursprünglich als lass-sie-im-Kofferraum-Rute gedacht, die man auch mal den Kids in die Hand drücken kann ist bei mir mittlerweile im Dauereinsatz und DIE Rute fürs MF-Fischen "vor den Füssen"...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich hier einfach so mit ner frage reinplatze! Welche sorte maden benutzt  du dafür und wenn fleischmaden wie kriegst du die aufs haar?



Ja ich benutze Fleischmaden. Befestigt werden sie an einem kleinen Madenclip. Wichtig ist das diese sehr spitz sind sonst laufen die Maden aus. Am besten fand ich bisher die von Mika


----------



## jaunty_irl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja ich benutze Fleischmaden. Befestigt werden sie an einem kleinen Madenclip. Wichtig ist das diese sehr spitz sind sonst laufen die Maden aus. Am besten fand ich bisher die von Mika


Danke für die antwort, muss ich unbedingt auch mal ausprobieren!  man lernt jeden tag was neues


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

 war schon jemand auf Friedfisch am Rhein los? 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nee... kommt aber die Tage. Das Sehen reicht langsam wieder fürs "einfach Fallen stellen".


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

*SIE ISTDA!!!*
Yeeeeehaaaaw!
Eine wirklich wunderschöne Rute, ich bin verliebt, das Warten hat sich... gelohnt will ich jetzt nicht sagen aber ihr wisst ja wie ich meine. Die Tasche ist nicht so hochwertig wie bei der Tench&Specimen Float aber hochwertiger als die 08/15 Futterale anderer Hersteller. Das Stöckchen scheint mächtig Rückgrat zu haben und ist Federleicht... Die Fulle kann sich warm anziehen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Freut mich das deine Rute endlich angekommen ist und hoffe das du sie bald testen kannst. Der Fisch sei dir jedenfalls gegönnt nach dem Theater


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der erste Fisch an  einer neuen Rute ist immer etwas ganz besondereres, was einem immer in Erinnerung bleibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Taktikswitch und gleich ein indirektes Kräftemessen am Hafen gehabt, schweres Angeln war es erneut, aber ich war vorbereitet und wählte dieses mal die Rotaugen-Strategie.

15 Fische. 2 gute Rotaugen, der Rest war etwas kleiner, gefolgt von mehr oder weniger handlangen Güstern und dem obligatorischem Ükel. Kein Fischfest, aber ich hab mich ziemlich gut angestellt. Der Sonntag kann kommen!


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> *SIE ISTDA!!!*
> Yeeeeehaaaaw!
> Eine wirklich wunderschöne Rute, ich bin verliebt, das Warten hat sich... gelohnt will ich jetzt nicht sagen aber ihr wisst ja wie ich meine. Die Tasche ist nicht so hochwertig wie bei der Tench&Specimen Float aber hochwertiger als die 08/15 Futterale anderer Hersteller. Das Stöckchen scheint mächtig Rückgrat zu haben und ist Federleicht... Die Fulle kann sich warm anziehen



Hallo Alex,

na also, ist sie doch noch gekommen. Ich wünsche Dir mit dem Stock viele schöne und spannende Stunden am Wasser. Und Du kannst sie ja unters Bett legen in der ersten Nacht um keinen Ehekrach zu provozieren. 

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> H... Du kannst sie ja unters Bett legen in der ersten Nacht um keinen Ehekrach zu provozieren.



Die Olle?|supergri


Glückwunsch zur doch noch angekommenen Rute.#6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Olle?|supergri
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch zur doch noch angekommenen Rute.#6



Kann doch nur die Olle, eine Drennan gehört nicht unters Bett :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs!
 Die Götter seien gepriesen, endlich, endlich ist Die Rute da. Ende gut, alles gut- und nun hoffe ich, dass sie Dich von Triumph zu Triumph führen wird. Da ich ja mit dem 1,25er Modell liebäugle, bin ich natürlich sehr an Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen interessiert, gerade auch was die Avonspitze betrifft. Die von Dir erwähnte Leichtigkeit stimmt mich schon sehr froh. Hast Du schon Ideen, welche Rolle und Schnur du verwenden willst?
Ich freue mich wirklich sehr für Dich!


 fettes Petri, Fantastic,
schön dass Du dich mit einem schönen Kescher voll Silber einschwingst und mit Zuversicht dem Hegeangeln entgegen siehst. Ich wäre viel zu aufgeregt um irgendwas zu reissen. Wie unterscheidet sich in diesem Fall die Rotaugenstrategie von der Brassenkarte? Da wäre ich neben den Unterschieden in Futter und Montage vor allem interessiert, ob es sozusagen verschiedene Gewässerbereiche für die beiden Spezies gibt, und ob man das verallgemeinern/ übertragen kann. Brassen habe ich sträflich vernachlässigt letztes Jahr.
 hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann doch nur die Olle, eine Drennan gehört nicht unters Bett :m




Das wollte ich hören!:m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs!
> Die Götter seien gepriesen, endlich, endlich ist Die Rute da. Ende gut, alles gut- und nun hoffe ich, dass sie Dich von Triumph zu Triumph führen wird. Da ich ja mit dem 1,25er Modell liebäugle, bin ich natürlich sehr an Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen interessiert, gerade auch was die Avonspitze betrifft. Die von Dir erwähnte Leichtigkeit stimmt mich schon sehr froh. Hast Du schon Ideen, welche Rolle und Schnur du verwenden willst?
> Ich freue mich wirklich sehr für Dich!


Na ja, ich hab da so ne Centrepin mit 20er GTM drauf.  und meine Allzweckwaffe 2000er Sargus II von Penn mit 16er Schnur falls ich mal weiter als 7m raus muss. Oder eine Shimano Sedona mit 25er Technium wenn es gröber wird. Falls es mit ihr auf aal geht bin ich mir für eine schwere Karpfenrolle mit 35er nicht zu schade falls sie passt.

Wie du siehst, ich habe vor sie als Allzweckwaffe in Fluss und Teich einzusetzen.
Einen dicken Aal oder einen anständigen Karpfen traue ich ihr ohne weiteres zu.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So ich war heute erneut für 3 Std am Wasser. Diesmal habe ich bei der Zusammenstellung des Futters aber wohl daneben gelegen. Habe ein süßes anstatt ein herbes Fischmehl als Basis benutzt und zu viele ( wie sich anschließend rausstellte ) 2mm baywa Pellets. Dadurch hatte das Futter leider nicht die gewünschte Konsistenz und am Wasser ließ sich das nicht mehr beheben. 

Als MF Korb habe ich heute die Avid Carp Körbe benutzt von einem Kollegen da diese minimal schwerer als meine sind als meine und ich es etwas schwerer haben wollte heute.

Resultat: 2 Brassen wieder um die 55cm - 60 cm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> fettes Petri, Fantastic,
> schön dass Du dich mit einem schönen Kescher voll Silber einschwingst und mit Zuversicht dem Hegeangeln entgegen siehst. Ich wäre viel zu aufgeregt um irgendwas zu reissen. Wie unterscheidet sich in diesem Fall die Rotaugenstrategie von der Brassenkarte? Da wäre ich neben den Unterschieden in Futter und Montage vor allem interessiert, ob es sozusagen verschiedene Gewässerbereiche für die beiden Spezies gibt, und ob man das verallgemeinern/ übertragen kann. Brassen habe ich sträflich vernachlässigt letztes Jahr.
> hg
> Minimax



Rotaugen und andere Kleinfische bespielst du vor allem mit sehr aktivem Futter. Sämereien, gerösteter Hanf, Kokosraspeln und dergleichen machen schnell auf deinen Futterplatz aufmerksam. Bei Rotaugen ist es auch so, das ich festen Boden eher bevorzuge oder zumindest harten Boden (an Steinen, zwischen Steinen und sowas, Schotter, Sandbänke), wo ich das Futter sauber arbeiten lassen kann und die Montage sich gut bewegen lässt. Die Jungs sind auf bewegte Nahrung recht fixiert. Wolkenbildung ist auch ein Trumpf. Man muss nur im Auge haben, das ganze am Grund präsentiert zu bekommen. Geht dein Futter an der Oberfläche auf, dann hast du die Fische 4 Metern über deinem Hakenköder und fängst nichts, außer ein langes Gesicht.

Auch muss man immer abwägen, nicht zuviel Aktivität zu setzen, treibt der Kram zu Nebenmann, fängt dieser. Das ist ne sehr gefühlvolle und instinktive Sache, gerade mit dem Rattenkorb. Im Hafen hast du noch Güstern bei, die ebenfalls auf selbiges Futter reagieren. Viele Feederangler schwören auf fixierte Montagen, wegen den Spitzen bissen, ich arbeite immer mit freilaufenden Rigs und setze den Anschlag. 

Bei Brassen

Klodeckel und Fische ab 800g sind oft auf sehr ruhiges Futter bedacht. Platt abliegend, zum Wühlen geeignet. Es sollte nichts nach Oben hopsen, sonst ziehst du die kleinen Mitesser auf den Platz und das mögen Brassen so gar nicht. Übernässtes Futter ist oft sehr, sehr fängig, aber richtig angesetzt und effektiv nen guter Aufwand an Arbeit. Es muss ja immernoch aufgehen und am Grund sich ausbreiten. Die Jungs wollen im Dreck wühlen, da muss ein Teppich liegen. Umso größer desto besser, beim Feedern wirst du aber niemals einen Schwarm halten können, ist einfach utopisch. Wenn ich gezielt einen Brassenplatz suche darf dieser Ruhig weicher sein. Im Prinzip sind sie wie Karpfen, kleine Schweinchen. Futterstraßen sind deswegen oft die gleichen wie bei Schleien/Karpfen. 

Auch ein sehr großer Unterschied bei Kleinfisch/Rotaugen ist die Wurffrequenz beim Füttern. Auf Brassen sitzt man gern aus. Alle 10 Minuten bis 15 Minuten nach der Startfütterung wird neu geworfen. Bei Rotaugen taktest du extrem hoch, um die Wolke und Bewegung zu halten. Alle 3 Minuten bis 5 Minuten. 

Ganz einfach übersetzt:

*Augenfisch vs Rüsselfisch*


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF: Vielen Dank, sehr interessante, konkrete Informationen, Beitrag ist markiert.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

15 Minuten bei Brassen unterschreibe ich direkt. Handhabe ich auch so. Einen Schwarm am Futterplatz halten funktioniert nicht weil sie binnen kurzer Zeit alles Staubsaugen. Da kannst du 8 Std deinen Futterteppich aufbauen... Einmal ein großer Schwarm und man fängt wieder von vorne an. Das geht schneller als man denkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als normaler Session-Angler hast du keine Chance. Großschwärme bespielen ist so zeitaufwendig, das du dann gar nicht erst zum Angeln kommst, sondern wirfst. Es gibt Angler, die Feuern mit der Startfütterung viel raus, es gibt Ansätze wie meine, wo ich sofort nach einer großen Brasse mit dem nächsten Korb Partikel in Menge setze. Pellets und Hartmais gecrusht, alles aber recht klein gewählt, ich lasse den Fisch suchen und sammeln. 

Deswegen kommen hier nächste Woche auch Pelletfeeder und Inline Körbe an. Mix Marshall Arts. Feedern wie mit dem Method, aber breiterer Teppich und vor allem geht tieferes Wasser zielgerecht zu befischen.

Nachtrag:

Selektives Friedfischangeln an einem Mischgewässer ist in meinen Augen die größte Kunst.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal einen extra-herzlichen Glückwunsch an Sir Kochtopf zum Eintreffen der korrekten Rute! Viel Freude mit der Avon Specialist, bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine ersten Berichte vom Wasser.
Schade, daß das Futteral nicht ganz so schön (oder gut) ist wie jenes der Tench&Specimen Float.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli - Petri zu den Brassen! Beim Mischen der MF-Futtermischung danebenzuliegen ist auch meine Sorge, teilweise konnte ich die Konsistenz noch in Ordnung bringen. Hoffentlich bringt mehr Erfahrung auch mehr Sicherheit.

@ FF: Petri, schöne Strecke bei der Generalprobe!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Xianeli - Petri zu den Brassen! Beim Mischen der MF-Futtermischung danebenzuliegen ist auch meine Sorge, teilweise konnte ich die Konsistenz noch in Ordnung bringen. Hoffentlich bringt mehr Erfahrung auch mehr Sicherheit.
> 
> @ FF: Petri, schöne Strecke bei der Generalprobe!



Zum Method Feedern hat Alan Scotthorne eine interessante Meinung. Unter 4 Meter tiefe sagt er klipp und klar, das Method Feedern nicht mehr funktioniert und die Gefahr oft sehr groß ist, das sich Pelles, als auch Groundbait lösen. Er beschreibt auch, das "Venues" mit Tiefe dann zwingend mit Pellet Feeder befischt werden müssen.

Denn was viele nicht schaffen und verstehen: Das Futter muss auf dem MF bleiben um die Falle scharf zu schalten, sonst ist es nichts weiter als nen smartes Festblei.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Noch kurz fürs Protokoll mein Bericht zum Goldstaubfrühstücksfleisch: Heute zwei mal circa zwei Stunden an dem bereits beschriebenen Swim (gott, ich liebe dieses Wort), unterbrochen von ca 2 Stunden Erkundungstour in den Wiesen ohne Angel. Methode wie gehabt, zwei sichere Bisse vergeben plus unbekannte Dunkelziffer an nicht bemerkten Köderdiebstählen, ein Fisch im Drill abgekommen, zwei Fische zwischen 40-45 gelandet. Durchwachsenes Ergebnis zeigt viel Potential für Verbesserung beim Angler, die Fische verhalten sich hingegen tadellos und nicht im Mindesten kapriziös. Ergebnis viel zu durchwachsen, um
 jetzt Folgerungen zu ziehen.

Der abgekommene, bei dem es sich auch um einen standard-Issue-Exemplar gehandelt haben dürfte, war mein erster im Drill verlorener Döbel überhaupt, und gleichzeitig der erste, der auf einen Guru QM1 Biss. Er konnte durch meine Unachtsamkeit ins Unterholz flitzen, die Montage irreversibel vertäuen und dann das Weite suchen. Na ja, man sieht sich immer zwei mal im Leben.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja war nicht schön. Aber habe dazu gelernt. Habe das zweite Mal die baywa Pellets mit beigemischt und wenn sie nicht über Nacht ziehen dann binden sie zu viel Wasser was beim eindrücken in den MF entweicht und dadurch nicht richtig haftet. Nächste mal dann doch lieber wieder weniger und über Nacht durchziehen lassen, da gab es das Problem nicht. Ich habe es ja nicht anders gewollt... Muss mich da erstmal durchprobieren


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war heute Abend ebenfalls noch mal kurz am Wasser - wie gehabt leichtes Gepäck & leichtes Besteck.

Der Wasserstand war nochmals deutlich gesunken, während im Landesinneren die kleinen Zuflüsse über die Ufer treten. 
Naja, konnte ich nicht ändern, also einfach ran an den Speck.

Als Köder kam wieder Dosenmais zum Einsatz (eine Dose reicht bei mir ne halbe Ewigkeit), der inzwischen schön klebrig geworden war.
Die Kreishaken hab ich heute zu Hause gelassen, statt dessen hab ich einen relativ dünndrahtigen 10er Kamasan benutzt.

Die Rute wurde diesmal perfekt abgelegt, dafür hing ich auf meinem Hocker wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Das Ufer an der Angelstelle ist sub-optimal für Ansitzangler, geneigt und zum Wasser hin mit einer breiten Steinschüttung befestigt.
Immerhin haben die Fischis erneut vor der Dämmerung gebissen, die sind jetzt wohl im Frühlingsmodus und haben das winterliche Versteckspiel aufgegeben.

Hatte wieder ne Menge Fehlbisse (oder Fehlanschläge), konnte aber 8 Rotaugen so zwischen 17-27cm fangen und eine Güster um die 20cm.
Von Brassen oder meinen Freunden, den Alanden, war nichts zu sehen.

Ach ja - meine Montage ähnelt dem Picker-Rig von FF: 





Kleiner Wirbel frei auf der Hauptschnur laufend, an ihm verdrallte alte FC, darauf 3 SSG-Spaltbleie (5-6g zusammen). Grippa-Stop auf der Hauptschnur, dann das Vorfach Schlaufe-zu-Schlaufe an der Hauptschnur.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ähnelt ist gut. Es ist die selbige, obgleich die Perle mit Wirbel etwas Zusatzgewicht mitbringt. Genau auf diese Dinge wird verzichtet, weil der Fisch als erstes die Perle heben, dann samt Wirbel. Es klingt extrem penibel, aber der Ansatz auf jedes Gewicht zu verzichten stammt aus einer Adaption der Posenangler.

Jedes Gramm ist eines zuviel.

Was die Stopper angeht habe ich es heute getestet, auf Entfernungen von 20m und mehr schieben sich die Stopper immer gegen den Knoten, es ist einfach zuviel Druck. Nicht weiter schlimm, weil ich ja über die Haken die Länge bestimme. Das Rig funktioniert flexibel nur am Picker.

Es ist aber ultra- sensibel und deswegen bekommt man auch wesentlich mehr mit.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Noch kurz fürs Protokoll mein Bericht zum Goldstaubfrühstücksfleisch: Heute zwei mal circa zwei Stunden an dem bereits beschriebenen Swim (gott, ich liebe dieses Wort), unterbrochen von ca 2 Stunden Erkundungstour in den Wiesen ohne Angel. Methode wie gehabt, zwei sichere Bisse vergeben plus unbekannte Dunkelziffer an nicht bemerkten Köderdiebstählen, ein Fisch im Drill abgekommen, zwei Fische zwischen 40-45 gelandet. Durchwachsenes Ergebnis zeigt viel Potential für Verbesserung beim Angler, die Fische verhalten sich hingegen tadellos und nicht im Mindesten kapriziös. Ergebnis viel zu durchwachsen, um
> jetzt Folgerungen zu ziehen.
> 
> Der abgekommene, bei dem es sich auch um einen standard-Issue-Exemplar gehandelt haben dürfte, war mein erster im Drill verlorener Döbel überhaupt, und gleichzeitig der erste, der auf einen Guru QM1 Biss. Er konnte durch meine Unachtsamkeit ins Unterholz flitzen, die Montage irreversibel vertäuen und dann das Weite suchen. Na ja, man sieht sich immer zwei mal im Leben.



Petri! 2 Tulipfische von 40-45 sind doch schon mal was! Und nicht mal die britischen Angel-Halbgötter machen aus jedem Biß einen gelandeten Fisch. Schön, daß sich Dein Einsatz gelohnt hat (damit mein ich nicht die Aktion mit dem Schlüsseldienst - vielleicht sollten Mr. & Mrs. Minimax die Küchen aus rein praktischen Erwägungen zusammenlegen).


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wieder an deinem alten Platz an der Riesenpose  

Petri zur heutigen Ausbeute. Mit der Maver werde ich dieses Rig wohl mal ausprobieren und gucken ob mir das liegt ^^


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

(edit Bezieht sich auf den Beitrag mit dem Bild der Montage)
Diese Montage fische ich im Prinzip sehr ähnlich, anstelle eines link ledgers hängt ein Bomb- oder Flachblei zwischen 9 und 20gr an der Laufperle- ich werde es aber demnaächst wieder mit Paternoster probieren, dann aber eher auch mit einem größeren Blei statt mehrerer Schrote. Den noch vorgestern empfohlenen Ledgerstop hatte ich heute auch mal durch zwei Stopper des abgebildeten Typs ersetzt- klappt prima, ist eleganter, fängt weniger Kraut. Vorfach benutze ich keins.
 Tja, unnd auch wenn ich da voreilig bin- durch den Abkömmling haben sich diee widerhakenlosen Kreishken nicht in den Kreis meines Vertrauens begeben.. wird aber weiter getestet...
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wieder an deinem alten Platz an der Riesenpose
> 
> Petri zur heutigen Ausbeute. Mit der Maver werde ich dieses Rig wohl mal ausprobieren und gucken ob mir das liegt ^^



Danke! Ja, gut erkannt, den Platz ;-) Die Stelle, an der ich neulich war, ist deutlich tiefer, aber auch hängerträchtiger. Deswegen und wegen einer Gruppe von Kids mit schlechtem Musikgeschmack hab ich an dieser halbwegs bewährten Stelle geangelt.

Das „Rig” nutze ich so ähnlich schon seit Jahren, mal mit verdrallter Schnur, mal einfach nur mit einem Rest alter Mono. Paar Bleischrote drauf und ab gehts. Das Gewicht nachzujustieren ist eine Sache von ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri an Geomax, Minimas, Eli und natürlich an Fantastic  - morgen wirst du sicher das Hegeevent rocken!
Brassen wollen nicht zu mir, deprimierend. Bringt es was mit aktivem Futter anzufangen und, sobald Fische am Platz sind passives aufzulegen damit die kleinen abhauen und die großen bleiben?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> (edit Bezieht sich auf den Beitrag mit dem Bild der Montage)
> Diese Montage fische ich im Prinzip sehr ähnlich, anstelle eines link ledgers hängt ein Bomb- oder Flachblei zwischen 9 und 20gr an der Laufperle- ich werde es aber demnaächst wieder mit Paternoster probieren, dann aber eher auch mit einem größeren Blei statt mehrerer Schrote. Den noch vorgestern empfohlenen Ledgerstop hatte ich heute auch mal durch zwei Stopper des abgebildeten Typs ersetzt- klappt prima, ist eleganter, fängt weniger Kraut. Vorfach benutze ich keins.
> hg
> Minimax



An Seen/Teichen mit relativ festem Boden nutze ich mittlerweile auch lieber Bombs von ca. 10g - ich bilde mir ein, daß eine leichtere Bleischrotkette beim vorsichtigen Straffen der Schnur eher über den Boden rutscht als eine Bomb und ich mit etwas Pech mit dem Haken Blätter, Kraut einsammele. Deshalb mehr Gewicht.

Für schlammigen Grund wiederum könnte eine Bleischrotkette ganz nützlich sein, der größeren Oberfläche wegen.

Hauptschnur durchbinden mach ich prinzipiell gerne, an diesem Flußabschnitt muß man aber immer mit schweren Hängern rechnen, deshalb das dünnere Vorfach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri an Geomax und Minimas und natürlich an Fantastic - morgen wirst du sicher das Hegeevent rocken!
> Brassen wollen nicht zu mir, deprimierend. Bringt es was mit aktivem Futter anzufangen und, sobald Fische am Platz sind passives aufzulegen damit die kleinen abhauen und die großen bleiben?



Sonntag, Pott, Sonntag. Deine neue Rute samt Hormonen bringen aber so einiges durcheinander, nicht wahr?

Futterpyramide meinst du? Es ist ja so, das viele Gewässer "Führungsfische" haben, dann kannst du auch mit Hustenbonbons locken. Wenn ich in einer Buhne an der Elbe fische, dann werden es immer Brassen, egal welches Futter, nur die Menge der Brassen und die Intensität der Bisse kann ich beeinflussen.

Pyramide habe ich früher oft geangelt, wenn ich unsicher war und nicht wusste, was ich tun soll. Das Problem dabei ist, das große Fische Abseits des Platzes stehen und das "Zentrum" ignorieren, du musst dann drum herum werfen.

Direkt auf dem Platz kommen die Jungs natürlich auch, Brassen schieben aber Gefühlt andere Fische nicht so rabiat runter, während Karpfen so richtig Aggro sein können.

Pyramide für mich: Wenn ich keinen Plan habe, was läuft.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri an Geomax, Minimas, Eli und natürlich an Fantastic  - morgen wirst du sicher das Hegeevent rocken!
> Brassen wollen nicht zu mir, deprimierend. Bringt es was mit aktivem Futter anzufangen und, sobald Fische am Platz sind passives aufzulegen damit die kleinen abhauen und die großen bleiben?



Also an meinem Hausgewässer gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder passives Futter und die Bisse aussitzen ( kann schonmal bis zu 1,5 Std dauern ) Dann beissen die großen. Oder aktives Futter und man angelt sich durch viel Kleinfisch. Bis die großen beissen dauert es dann aber meist ne Std länger als mit passivem Futter wegen dem ganzen gewusel der kleinen. 

Bevorzuge dennoch aktives Futter denn das Schlag auf Schlag bei den Rotaugen macht ultra Laune


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn man das Pyramide nennt dann meine ich das. Ich weiss bspw von matze Koch dass er gerne süßes und herbes Futter mischt, Aktivität war nie ein Thema und auch sonst liest man meist "wolke und Aktivität um fische anzulocken".


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Problem ist, das der Fischbestand vor Ort das auch definiert. Das kann auch schnell mal nach hinten losgehen. Wenn ein Schwarm von 500 kleinen Rotaugen am Platz steht, wirst du sie nicht nie wieder (NIENIENIENIE) los. Dann hast du Schnurschwimmer und Attacken auf deine Köder bis du heulst. So ein klassisches semi-aktives Futter ist oft ne Lösung für "ich Angel, was kommt" Tage. Deswegen schrieb ich ja, die Kunst ist es zu selektieren und das ist sehr schwer. 

Man muss ja auch sehen, wie tief der Spot ist. Kleine Fische stehen traditionell höher. Da fängt das ganze Spiel der Strategie dann schon an.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aktives Futter war heute Mist. Meine Köder mussten alle 30 Minuten getauscht werden weil sie fast abgefressen wurden von kleinen Fischen. Passives Futter lief Dienstags deutlich besser. Naja hinterher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

„ich angel, was kommt” - das war exakt meine Strategie heute ;-) 
Hab gar nicht gefüttert, nicht mal ein paar Maiskörner als dezenten Hinweis auf das Menu des Tages in die Warnow katapultiert.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das der Fischbestand vor Ort das auch definiert. Das kann auch schnell mal nach hinten losgehen. Wenn ein Schwarm von 500 kleinen Rotaugen am Platz steht, wirst du sie nicht nie wieder (NIENIENIENIE) los.



Ja das ist wohl wahr. Eine der Gründe warum ich Futter mindestens 3 Std vorher zubereite um dem ganzen etwas aktivität zu nehmen. Gehts auf Brassen dann 24 Std vorher mit gelegentlichem nachfeuchten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist ja auch manchmal gar nicht verkehrt. 

Mir qualmt jedenfalls der Schädel, ich habe Ideen, zum Fischfang, die Reichen für Wochen Diskussionen. Das ist so heftig mit dem Angeln, das ich mich jedes mal neu Verliebe.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das ich am Wasser sterbe, ist jedenfalls groß. Ich werde nichts anderes mehr machen, bis der Arsch an der Sitzkiepe verwachsen ist. 



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja das ist wohl wahr. Eine der Gründe warum ich Futter mindestens 3 Std vorher zubereite um dem ganzen etwas aktivität zu nehmen. Gehts auf Brassen dann 24 Std vorher mit gelegentlichem nachfeuchten.



Ich baue dann immer einen zweiten Spot davor/dahinter auf. Mit Lose Feed. Weizen oder Pellets. Method Feedern ist da solala für, aber dann kann man die Fische, die sich an der Jungbrut kaputt lachen, einkassieren und oftmals den Spieß umdrehen. Pellet Feeder mien Jung, du wirst sehen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein konstantes neu auswerfen lockt ebenfalls größere Exemplare. Mag man kaum meinen aber das Geräusch wird mit Futter verbunden und auch wenn mal nix beißt wird weiter konstant geworfen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ein konstantes neu auswerfen lockt ebenfalls größere Exemplare. Mag man kaum meinen aber das Geräusch wird mit Futter verbunden und auch wenn mal nix beißt wird weiter konstant geworfen



Jo, im Sommer. Hättest du heute deine Pellets bei mir im Hafen gebombt, konstant, hättest du dir nen Buch mitnehmen können. Die Pellettaktik nutzen die Kopfrutenangler ja gern mit Cup oder der Schleuder. Karpfen sind das ja gewohnt, aus ihren Puffbecken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hoppla, meine Manieren sind irgendwo am Wasser geblieben, natürlich noch ein herzliches Petri an Xianeli und Geomas- 

 jetzt beginnen hoffentlich wieder die schönen Zeiten des allallabendlichen gegenseitigen Huzzahs! und Tonnagezählens hier


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das geile an der Polecup ist ja, dass man den Inhalt auch ultra leise einbringen kann. Ne richtige Stippe wäre auch mal ne Anschaffung. Oder ne neue Bolo, einen Meter länger aber leichter. Hab mich mit dem Döbel wieder in die Angelei verliebt


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jo, im Sommer. Hättest du heute deine Pellets bei mir im Hafen gebombt, konstant, hättest du dir nen Buch mitnehmen können. Die Pellettaktik nutzen die Kopfrutenangler ja gern mit Cup oder der Schleuder. Karpfen sind das ja gewohnt, aus ihren Puffbecken.



Naja praktiziere ich mit MF weniger. Beim normalen Feedern auf Klodeckel schon eher. Aber auch nur an Gewässern wo ich weiß das es funktioniert ( bis jetzt nur das Hausgewässer  ) und da kommt das mit Sommer ungefähr hin. Vor Mai bin ich da meist nie angeln.

Vielen Dank Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kopfruten verkürzt ist sowieso die stärkste Methode auf kurzen Bahnen in 9 von 10 Tagen. Du kannst die Montage auf Punkt halten. Jederzeit Absinkphasen simulieren, die Posen sind Ultraleicht (0,3g), du fütterst zentriert und effektiv. Ist schon sowas wie ne Revolution, aber:

Das Gerödel. Ohne Auto mit maximalem Stauraum gehts nicht. Du brauchst ne Kiepe, Kits, ne Menge Zebehör (Frontbar, Rodrest, Abroller, Polecup-Kit), dann die Preise.

Auf 14m Länge müssen die Teile verdammt leicht sein, es sei du hast Schultern wie Hulk. 2000 Euro Aufwärts sind dann im Budget einzuplanen. Für durchschnittliche Stangen. Nicht die Edelware.



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja praktiziere ich mit MF weniger. Beim normalen Feedern auf Klodeckel schon eher. Aber auch nur an Gewässern wo ich weiß das es funktioniert ( bis jetzt nur das Hausgewässer  ) und da kommt das mit Sommer ungefähr hin. Vor Mai bin ich da meist nie angeln.
> 
> Vielen Dank Minimax



Stimmt, du hast ja dort nen Gewässer mit Regeln, die Regeln regeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja wenn ich von stippe rede meine ich ne maximal 6 -7 m Stange mit Gummikit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich von stippe rede meine ich ne maximal 6 -7 m Stange mit Gummikit



Du meinst Lang/Lang. Stippe Dude. Geht ohne Gummi, außer am Fluss. Du kannst auch an jede Stippe einfach nen Gummi einziehen, ist kein Thema.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Halte schon ausschau nach was neuem. Das war definitiv meine letzte Jahreskarte an dem Gewässer. So langsam bin ich echt genervt von den Regeln und dem Kontrolleur jeden Tag. Nachtangelverbot und paar andere Regeln gelten für eine Handvoll Leute nicht.. Usw..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du meinst Lang/Lang.


Das praktiziert mein Angelkumpel manchmal, und hat mich zugegebenermassen schon so manches mal damit alt aussehen lassen.
 Er ist fanatischer DDR-Nostalgiker. Deshalb benutzt er ein 7Meter-Glasungetüm aus Sebnitz. Ich kanns kaum halten. Hätten die damals die Schlagbäume daraus gebaut, gäbe es die Grenze heute noch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das praktiziert mein Angelkumpel manchmal, und hat mich zugegebenermassen schon so manches mal damit alt aussehen lassen.
> Er ist fanatischer DDR-Nostalgiker. Deshalb benutzt er ein 7Meter-Glasungetüm aus Sebnitz. Ich kanns kaum halten. Hätten die damals die Schlagbäume daraus gebaut, gäbe es die Grenze heute noch.



Ich mache ja einige Hegeangeln mit der Stipprute und hat man den Dreh raus, wirds stark. Du bist recht flink, kannst aber nicht gegen Kopfruten bestehen (schwer). Ich konnte ja letztes Jahr Platz 8 von 89 Leuten machen. 

Es ist aber nach wie vor anstrengend, vor allem, weil kleine Schwimmer Bisse tatsächlich besser wiedergeben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend ebenfalls noch mal kurz am Wasser - wie gehabt leichtes Gepäck & leichtes Besteck.
> 
> Der Wasserstand war nochmals deutlich gesunken, während im Landesinneren die kleinen Zuflüsse über die Ufer treten.
> Naja, konnte ich nicht ändern, also einfach ran an den Speck.
> 
> Als Köder kam wieder Dosenmais zum Einsatz (eine Dose reicht bei mir ne halbe Ewigkeit), der inzwischen schön klebrig geworden war.
> Die Kreishaken hab ich heute zu Hause gelassen, statt dessen hab ich einen relativ dünndrahtigen 10er Kamasan benutzt.
> 
> Die Rute wurde diesmal perfekt abgelegt, dafür hing ich auf meinem Hocker wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Das Ufer an der Angelstelle ist sub-optimal für Ansitzangler, geneigt und zum Wasser hin mit einer breiten Steinschüttung befestigt.
> Immerhin haben die Fischis erneut vor der Dämmerung gebissen, die sind jetzt wohl im Frühlingsmodus und haben das winterliche Versteckspiel aufgegeben.
> 
> Hatte wieder ne Menge Fehlbisse (oder Fehlanschläge), konnte aber 8 Rotaugen so zwischen 17-27cm fangen und eine Güster um die 20cm.
> Von Brassen oder meinen Freunden, den Alanden, war nichts zu sehen.
> 
> Ach ja - meine Montage ähnelt dem Picker-Rig von FF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kleiner Wirbel frei auf der Hauptschnur laufend, an ihm verdrallte alte FC, darauf 3 SSG-Spaltbleie (5-6g zusammen). Grippa-Stop auf der Hauptschnur, dann das Vorfach Schlaufe-zu-Schlaufe an der Hauptschnur.



Bei dem Seitenarm hast du einen Wurm drin. Der Knoten am Ende. Der verhindert dir, dass es bei einem Hänger die nur leicht angeklemmten Schrote abzieht. Da kannst du gleich eine Bomb anknoten...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lang/lang ist doch die Montage mit Schnur die so lang ist wie die Rute oder bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem Holzweg? Und klar geht ohne Gummi aber wieso drauf verzichten? Für mich sind alle unberingten Ruten Stippen, die Feinheiten interessieren mich da eher weniger da ne "richtige" Kopfrute an Platz, Geld und Interesse scheitert - aber mit ner Rute von 6-7m am Fluss macht sehr viel Spaß


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei dem Seitenarm hast du einen Wurm drin. Der Knoten am Ende. Der verhindert dir, dass es bei einem Hänger die nur leicht angeklemmten Schrote abzieht. Da kannst du gleich eine Bomb anknoten...



Danke für den Hinweis, klassischer Denkfehler meinerseits.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lang/lang ist doch die Montage mit Schnur die so lang ist wie die Rute oder bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem Holzweg? Und klar geht ohne Gummi aber wieso drauf verzichten? Für mich sind alle unberingten Ruten Stippen, die Feinheiten interessieren mich da eher weniger da ne "richtige" Kopfrute an Platz, Geld und Interesse scheitert - aber mit ner Rute von 6-7m am Fluss macht sehr viel Spaß



Ich glaube, die Schnur ist da etwa 50cm kürzer als die Rute, so dasss man die (zu erwartenden) kleinen Fische direkt in die Hand "einpendeln" kann.
Dann gibt's noch Kopfruten (die teuren Absteck-Monster) und Whips (Kurze Stippen, die auch als Oberteile von Kopfruten fungieren)-  aus meiner in diesem Punkt etwas unkultivierten Perspektive alles Stippen. Daher reizt es mich immer etwas, wenn Angeln mit der beringten Posenrute als Stippen bezeichnte wird


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lang/lang ist doch die Montage mit Schnur die so lang ist wie die Rute oder bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem Holzweg? Und klar geht ohne Gummi aber wieso drauf verzichten? Für mich sind alle unberingten Ruten Stippen, die Feinheiten interessieren mich da eher weniger da ne "richtige" Kopfrute an Platz, Geld und Interesse scheitert - aber mit ner Rute von 6-7m am Fluss macht sehr viel Spaß



Hab mir vor ein paar Jahren mal ne „Speedrute” zum Köfi-Angeln besorgt. Das macht erst Spaß - so ein Ding wiegt in den üblichen Längen (so zwischen 2,5 und 4m sind wohl typisch) eigentlich gar nichts, unfaßbar leicht diese Teile.
Zum Glück hab ich damit nie einen ernstzunehmenden Gegner gehakt, immer nur die gewünschten Minis ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lang/lang ist doch die Montage mit Schnur die so lang ist wie die Rute oder bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem Holzweg? Und klar geht ohne Gummi aber wieso drauf verzichten? Für mich sind alle unberingten Ruten Stippen, die Feinheiten interessieren mich da eher weniger da ne "richtige" Kopfrute an Platz, Geld und Interesse scheitert - aber mit ner Rute von 6-7m am Fluss macht sehr viel Spaß



Lang/Lang sagen wir hierzulande einfach für Stippen. Da bist du schon richtig mit. Lang/kurz ist dann Kopfrute. 

Warum auf Gummi verzichten? Ich habe bisher keinen gebraucht, das wird dieses Jahr nur an der Elbe ein Thema, aber auch dort Stippen die Leute an Strömungskanten ohne Gummi.

Und alle "langen Ruten ohne Ringe" sind eben nicht nur Stippen. Es gibt auch Whips, wo du einzelne Teile rausnehmen kannst, die Rute wird dann kürzer/länger, man muss keine neue nehmen/wechseln für veränderte Wurfweiten. Kopfruten sind auch ne ganz andere Nummer. Und dann gibts ja auch verschiedene Modelle für andere Anwendungen. Das Stippen ist umfangreicher wie Feedern, nur sind die Anhänger dieser Angelart 2 Generationen Älter wie ich. |supergri

6er fische ich regelmäßig, reicht für fast alle Gewässer.



> Ich glaube, die Schnur ist da etwa 50cm kürzer als die Rute, so dasss man die (zu erwartenden) kleinen Fische direkt in die Hand "einpendeln" kann.



Dann gehst du beim Keschern einer größeren Beute regelrecht unter, weil du mit steilem Winkel keschern wirst und der Fisch schon 1/3 aus dem Wasser gehoben wird. Die Länge der Hauptschnur ist lediglich eine Technik, manche fischen auch verlängert. Geht eigentlich nur um Geschwindigkeit und das Keschern.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ahem, FF, ich hab ja Besserung gelobt. Daher zitiere ich nun nicht aus Deinem letzten Post die Passage, die aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen für Schenkelklopfen sorgen würde..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Guuuuuumis.

Stippen ist aber wirklich ein schönes Thema. Kann auch ohne viel Aufwand betrieben werden und man fängt oft recht viel Fisch. Ich empfinde es immer wesentlich effektiver als Feedern, aber wenn der Wind kommt oder du weiter raus musst, ist es doofi.

Nach dem Hegeangeln husche ich wieder mit Match/Stippe los. Obgleich es am Hafen mit der Pole, wenn Brassen laufen, anstrengend wird. |rolleyes


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stippen ist aber wirklich ein schönes Thema. Kann auch ohne viel Aufwand betrieben werden und man fängt oft recht viel Fisch.



Ich verstehe es auch nicht, eigentlich müßte mich das Stippen genau wegen diesem Purismus und der methodischen Eleganz ansprechen, von der hohen Bissquote ganz zu schweigen. Eigentlich müsste ichs toll finden. Aber irgendwie will der Funke nicht überspringen- lso noch nicht. man soll niemals nie sagen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab eine 10-teilige 4 m Stippe für meine Köderlis - vorwiegend Grundeln. Das langt.

Hatte mal eine  9,50 m Carp Cruncher, aber das ist mir zu stressig.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, klassischer Denkfehler meinerseits.



Ich mache den Bleiseitenarm mittlerweile aus 12er Mono bei einer 22er Hauptschnur. Da zieht es das Blei garantiert ab, b.z.w. es reisst einfach ab. So funktioniert das Prinzip zuverlässig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Thema Stippen ist in sofern komisch, weil es einen Generationensplitt gibt. Die neue Garde rückt mit Kopfrute oder Feeder an, die alte Garde ist dem Stippen zugetan. Bei uns hier sind 9/10 Hegefischen mit der Handstange. Weil die alte Garde die Spielregeln aufstellt.

Die versierten Hegeangler rücken mit Kopfruten an und ein Kleinkrieg beginnt, weil die Jungs recht Lang für ihren Aufbau brauchen (Stündchen mit Loten). Ich kann mir aber Vorstellen, das es wieder in Mode kommt, momentan ist alles der Grundangelei zugetan, in allen Variationen. Weil es einfacher ist.

Beim Stippen ist der Punkt mit dem Lockfutter nen anderes und schwerer. So nen Rattenkorb (abwertende Sprache der Stipper gegenüber Feederangler) nimmt dir viel Arbeit ab. Der Stangenangler muss das Futter "On Point" bringen. Das ist recht schwer, wenn es ein tiefes Gewässer ist.

Ne kleine Speedrute hole ich mir aber noch, das steht auf der Liste. Nur wird der Platz irgendwann eng hier. Noch kann ich 25 Ruten einlagern. Es kommen aber noch Matchruten, neue Feeder/Picker. Der Schmale, dunkle Fleck in der Ecke, bleibt dann für die Pole. :vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mal die Ur-Variante dieser Linkledger Arme ausprobiert- also ein Stück monofil über die Hauptschnur gelegt, und mit einem Schrot wie bei soner Cowboykrawatte zusammengezogen, darunter weitere Schrote. Gestoppt ebenfals von einem Schrot. Das Ergebnis war ein Tüddel, der Raum und Zeit selbst gekrümmt hat.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stippen ist vor allem eine Nord-Süd Angelegenheit. In Oberbayern bist du mit einer Stippe der absolute Exot. Es gibt sogar Gewässer, die Ruten ohne Rollen verbieten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis war ein Tüddel, der Raum und Zeit selbst gekrümmt hat.



:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m

Deswegen verdralle ich den Seitenarm immer. Maximal 10cm lang, dann gehts sich immer gut aus.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Ur-Variante dieser Linkledger Arme ausprobiert- also ein Stück monofil über die Hauptschnur gelegt, und mit einem Schrot wie bei soner Cowboykrawatte zusammengezogen, darunter weitere Schrote. Gestoppt ebenfals von einem Schrot. Das Ergebnis war ein Tüddel, der Raum und Zeit selbst gekrümmt hat.



Da ist es nicht schlecht, wenn man zu  den grünen Nubsies greift. Da machen sie wirklich Sinn, wenn man tüddelfreie Durchlaufmontagen haben möchte!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Da ist es nicht schlecht, wenn man zu den grünen Nubsies greift. Da machen sie wirklich Sinn, wenn man tüddelfreie Durchlaufmontagen haben möchte!



(Edit besser für gesprächschronologie)

Die Tragödie all dieser Montagen sind ja die Snaps, Karabiner etc. Sie ermöglichen schnellen Wechsel zwischen Bleien, Paternostern, Körbchen etc.- aber grade sie sind ja die haupttüddelverursacher, weil sie mit ihrem Geschlackere das ganze Spannungsverhältnis unterbrechen. Das Gleiche gilt für Vorfach via Karabinerwirbel- Wirbel alleine oder Schlaufe in Schlaufe ist da sicherer, der Schlackerkarabiner erzeugt verwicklungen, ist aber ungemein praktisch- Scylla und Charybdis..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> (Edit besser für gesprächschronologie)
> 
> Die Tragödie all dieser Montagen sind ja die Snaps, Karabiner etc. Sie ermöglichen schnellen Wechsel zwischen Bleien, Paternostern, Körbchen etc.- aber grade sie sind ja die haupttüddelverursacher, weil sie mit ihrem Geschlackere das ganze Spannungsverhältnis unterbrechen.



Am besten immer mit Knoten arbeiten. Das ganze Einhängerzeug schafft nur Ärger.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich mache den Bleiseitenarm mittlerweile aus 12er Mono bei einer 22er Hauptschnur. Da zieht es das Blei garantiert ab, b.z.w. es reisst einfach ab. So funktioniert das Prinzip zuverlässig.



Meine Idee hinter dem Versuch mit der verdrallten Fluorocarbon (mal den falschen Knoten am Ende wegdenken, bitte) war einen recht steifen Seitenarm zu haben. 
Gab gar keine Tüdel (hatte exakt diesen Seitenarm schon vorher an der Schwinge probiert, auch hier absolut tüdelfrei).

Beim festen Paternoster (aus ner Schlaufe gebunden) gab es  gelegentlich Verwicklungen, bei laufenden Montagen wie Futterkörbchen am Karabinerwirbel etwas mehr. 
Stimmt schon, je mehr „Blech” in der Montage, desto eher gibts Wirrwarr in der Schnur.
Ist aber alles noch im Rahmen mit den Tüdeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rattenkorb oder -falle kenne ich als Begriff für große Anfutterkörbe. Und deinen Text lese ich so:



> Lang/Lang sagen wir hierzulande einfach für Stippen. Da bist du schon richtig mit. Lang/kurz ist dannStippe.
> [...]
> Und alle "langen Ruten ohne Ringe" sind eben [...] nur Stippen. Es gibt auch Stippen wo du einzelne Teile rausnehmen kannst, die Rute wird dann kürzer/länger, man muss keine neue nehmen/wechseln für veränderte Wurfweiten. Stippen  sind auch ne ganz andere Nummer. Und dann gibts ja auch verschiedene Modelle für andere Anwendungen. Das Stippen ist umfangreicher wie Feedern, nur sind die Anhänger dieser Angelart 2 Generationen Älter wie ich.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder, im Fluss, noch einfacher. Den Haken durchgebunden, direkt an die Hauptschnur und 2 ft. oberhalb das Minimum an Bleischroten. Simpler und problemloser geht es nicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, je mehr „Blech” in der Montage, desto eher gibts Wirrwarr in der Schnur.


 
 Ich muss übrigens nochmal betonen, der Wechsel vom kantigen Ledger Stop zu zwei geschmeidigen Grippas hat heute meine doch recht hohe Hängerquote deutlich reduziert.#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss übrigens nochmal betonen, der Wechsel vom kantigen Ledger Stop zu zwei geschmeidigen Grippas hat heute meine doch recht hohe Hängerquote deutlich reduziert.#h



Abhängig von Distanz und Gewicht könnte auch ein Grippa reichen. Die Dinger sind gut. Gibts jetzt auch als „XL”, hab ich aber noch nicht probiert (vielleicht nützlich für propere Hecht-Proppen).


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder, im Fluss, noch einfacher. Den Haken durchgebunden, direkt an die Hauptschnur und 2 ft. oberhalb das Minimum an Bleischroten. Simpler und problemloser geht es nicht.



Ich binde mittlerweile sehr gerne durch. Einzig an der Tarierung der Bleischrote muss ich arbeiten, hatte zuletzt häufig Probleme, dass die Pose die Schnur eingefangen hat.
Andererseits habe ich den Walliscast geübt (ein Wurf für Masochisten)

*ed*
Apropos Pin: habe auf der Schnur einen Knoten entdeckt (20er) - .bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als dahinter abzuschneiden. Ärgerlich und vor allem: wie passiert sowas?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> Andererseits habe ich den Walliscast geübt (ein Wurf für Masochisten)



Wieso? Haste Dich dabei selbst gegeißelt? 
Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa-mäßig ???


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Abhängig von Distanz und Gewicht könnte auch ein Grippa reichen. Die Dinger sind gut. Gibts jetzt auch als „XL”, hab ich aber noch nicht probiert (vielleicht nützlich für propere Hecht-Proppen).



vermutlich ists so wie Fantastic bereits für andere Stopper beschriebenhat, nämlich das zwar der Aussendurchmesser steigt, sie aber deswegen nicht fester sitzen.
 Peter D. himself hat ein Youtube Video in dem er sein eigenes Produkt, Ledger Stops, kritisiert und zeigt wie mans mit Grippas macht -er benutzt drei.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Knoten, die aus dem NICHTS kommen, sind schnell mal in der Schnur. Bei ganz viel Pech kann Dir sogar böiger Wind einen Knoten reinwehen.
Es gibt ein paar Spezis, die können diverse Seemannsknoten *werfen* (Palstek...) statt von Hand knoten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wieso? Haste Dich dabei selbst gegeißelt?
> Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa-mäßig ???



Ohh.. das blitzende Chrom der Speichen... das Knarren der Ratsche.. yahh.. er mag _die Ratsche_..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

All fail and no success makes alex a dull boy


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ohh.. das blitzende Chrom der Speichen... das Knarren der Ratsche.. yahh.. er mag _die Ratsche_..



Kritt... kritt...kritt... wie bei Werner!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich binde mittlerweile sehr gerne durch. Einzig an der Tarierung der Bleischrote muss ich arbeiten, hatte zuletzt häufig Probleme, dass die Pose die Schnur eingefangen hat.
> Andererseits habe ich den Walliscast geübt (ein Wurf für Masochisten)
> 
> *ed*
> Apropos Pin: habe auf der Schnur einen Knoten entdeckt (20er) - .bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als dahinter abzuschneiden. Ärgerlich und vor allem: wie passiert sowas?



Bei der *Verteilung der Schrote* helfen folgende Maßnahmen:
allgemein ein dickes Schrot direkt unterhalb der Pose, dann ist die sozusagen 2vorgebleit" ansonsten:

*Bulk Shot*:
-der Bulkshot (gros der Bebleiung) so weit unterhalb der Pose, und so weit oberhalb des Hakens, das dieser nicht am Bulk "hochklappen" und die Pose haken kann. 
- das Dropperblei so weit unterhalb des Bulks, und so weit oberhalb des Hakens, das dieser nicht am Dropper "hochklappen" und den Bulk haken kann.
*Shirt Button: *
-Übung, Gefühl und viel Glück. Tüddel einkalkulieren..

*Bei Knoten auf der Schnur:*
Amputieren. EDIT: oder auch nicht- ein einfacher Knoten ist keine Katastrophe, und man kann ohne Probleme den Angeltag oder auch mehrere überstehen. Zumal ja am Business end der Montage viel mehr Schwachstellen lauern (Vorsicht beim Bleianklemmen!) Andererseits- das Knötchen ist da.. Und zu sagen "Ist sicher nur ein Muttermal" ist nicht immer klug.
Viel Schlimmer als ein einfacher Knoten bei der Pin:
Wenn ein "laufender Knoten" entsteht und den Schnurabzug verhindert. Dabei ist die Schnur unter einer Schlaufe "gefangen". Das setzt sich bei abzug sozusagen fort und man kriegt ihn nicht gegriffen, ausser mit ner Nadel- und dann beschädigt man die Schnur. Das ist der Pin-Gau. Mit Geschick kann man den Laufknoten aber lockern, greifen und dann das ganze Gelöte in Klängen seitwärts von der (abgenommenen) Spule ziehen, bis die Schnur nur noch einzeln von der Rolle kommt. Dann kann man vorsichtig unter Zug wieder aufspulen, bis zur Verknotung. Manchmal kann man dann noch die Spule bzw. Rolle durch die Schlaufe führen und alles ist wieder gut. In jedem Fall langwierig mit ner guten Chance auf komplette Neumontage.
 Wie das entsteht ist mir immer noch Rätselhaft, meist ist zu lockeres Aufspulen im Spiel, bzw. wenn man die Rolle bei abgeschalteter Ratsche unbeaufsichtigt läßt, oder schneidiges Schnellaufspulen durch "Gitarrespielen"

 Tja, Spider-Fahrer müssen leiden können:g


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am Wochenende werd ich es wohl nicht ans Wasser schaffen, vielleicht Montag- oder Dienstag-Abend. Na, immerhin sollten dann auch die flacheren Stillwasser langsam interessant werden.

Bevor ich Feierabend mache: die 0,16er Dreamline Super Touch (hab ich bisher nur mit der neuen kurzen Light-Feeder probiert) macht ja eigentlich einen guten Eindruck, aber heute hab ich doch ein paar mehr als raue Stellen entdeckt (und weggeschnitten).
Muß das mal beobachten, aber von meiner geschätzten Old-School-Mono (Daiwa Sensor brown - 4lbs bei 0,205mm) kenn ich ein so schnelles Aufscheuern nicht.
Hab ja viel mit der blöden Steinpackung zu tun gehabt, vielleicht war Unachtsamkeit meinerseits im Spiel, aber ein wenig nachdenklich macht mich das schon.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

In dem Zusammenhang noch was zur Schnurfüllung der Pin- wobei ich keine Ansprüche erhebe, das folgende funktioniert für mich persönlich gut. Ich bin sicher, andere haben andere Erfahrungen.

 Man soll Pins nicht so mit 100erten metern Schnur vollpacken, das behndert den Abzug und die Schnur schneidet sich ein: Prinzipiell richtig, bei modernen (Kugellager) Pins aber auch nicht sooo wichtig.

 Man soll daher maximal 50yds Schnur draufpacken:
 Find ich falsch, denn so ein GAU verbraucht gern mal 10meter, Neumontieren mal 3 Meter, ein Abriss auch einige Meter. Und wie gesagt: Bei den modernen leichtlaufenden Breitspulern kann ruhig was drauf.

 Daher lasse ich mir meine Schnur der Wahl in meinem FLAS
 auf 100 Meter Spulen konfektionieren. Die Spul ich auf, und weiss wieviel drauf ist (bei ner 200-500 m Spule, von der man aufkurbelt, weiss mans nie und hat teure Reste). Da kann ich auch ungefähr Schnurverluste nachhalten. 100 m (oder Später 90, 80, 75) sind ausreichend fürs Trotting, schneiden nicht ein und bieten eine Verlustreserve. Und wenn ich mal durcheinander komme, Runter mit dem Rest, frische 100er drauf, und ich hab keine Sorgen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wochenende verplant, Urlaub vorbei. Jetzt wird es wieder schwierig Tage zum angeln zu finden. 

Bei mir ist ebenfalls alles ohne Ringe ne Stippe  komm mit den ganzen Bezeichnungen nicht klar ^^


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ebenfalls alles ohne Ringe ne Stippe  komm mit den ganzen Bezeichnungen nicht klar ^^



Haha, moderne Zeiten eben. Alles, wirklich alles wird in immer kleiner werdende Schubladen aufgeteilt, alles immer mehr „spezialisiert”. Das trifft nicht nur die Angelei.

Den Begriff „Stippen” mag ich, egal ob er nun korrekt verwendet wird oder nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Stippen ist für mich all Das was man mit Stippruten macht - Stippe ist für mich alles ohne Ringe.
Es gibt beim Angeln 3 Bereiche mit denen ich mich etwas schwer tue: 130lbs Ruten waren noch nie mein Ding, selbst als ich noch jung und kräftig war, empfand ich das hantieren mit diesen Dingern bloß nervig.
Fliegenfischen kann ich auch nicht so, als dass ich mich auch nur für mittelmäßig begabt halten würde.. .
Und dann wäre da noch das Stippen... .
Lang-lang macht mir das mit Ruten von 4 bis 8m wirklich Spaß - bei verkürztem angeln mit "richtigen" Stippen stellen sich mir die Haare auf.
Ich begreife einfach nicht warum man das macht.
Dieses ganze handling errinnert mich eher an Arbeit.. .
Beim Lang-lang ist eine gute und vorallem leichte Rute der halbe Spaß.
Auch sollte einem die Länge liegen; obwohl ich groß gewachsen bin, machen mir 8m Ruten wesentlich weniger Spaß als 6-7m. Das aber wohlgemerkt bei eher hochwertigen und deshalb auch leichten Ruten - bei eher billigen Stöcken darf ich für mich nochmal nen Meter abziehen.
Petri
Petri


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Stiefvater sagt auch immer das er ne runde Stippen geht und hat sich mit der ( heute Matchrute)  ins Boot gesetzt. 

Dazu kommt das die deutsche Sprache immer mehr verschwindet


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist auch viel Dialekt dabei, wie ff schon schrieb "bei uns heisst das langlang"
Hier an der Fulle habe ich den schönen begriff Rollengeige für Bolo gehört bspw


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: ja, Posenangeln mit beringter Rute, aber ohne mit geöffnetem Bügel richtig auszuwerfen, kenn ich auch als „Stippen”. Da dient die Rolle nur als Sicherheit, falls doch mal ein „Dicker” einsteigt.
„Stippen” bedeutet ja eigentlich so etwas wie „eintauchen”, da fallen mir spontan Bockwurst und Senf ein, da wird auch „gestippt” ;-)
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, nannte Matze Koch seine Köderfischangelei mit der Matchrute auch „stippen”.

@ rhinefisher: Lang-lang angele ich auch gerne von Zeit zu Zeit. So hab ich ja begonnen vor vielen Jahren. Hab 2 6m-Ruten, eher robuste Modelle, aber nicht superschwer. 
Mit denen macht das Angeln für mich mehr Spaß als mit den beiden „Margin”-Ruten, die ich mir mal zugelegt haben. Das Abstecken liegt mir nicht. An der Effektivität moderner „gummierter” Ruten zweifele ich aber nicht, ist nur nicht so mein Ding.
Und eine „Whip” oder Speedrute zu benutzen - naja, das ist wirklich Spaß pur beim Köfi-Angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stippen sagt man hier am ehesten im Allgemeinen. Lang Lang mischt sich noch drunter. Beim verkürzten ist herrscht Uneinigkeit auf ganzer Linie. Ich sage Kopfrute. Andere sagen einfach "Mit Abroller".

Das ist wie die Story "Ein Pfannkuchen bitte". Prüfender Blick der Bedienung "Das heißt Berliner"!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist wie die Story "Ein Pfannkuchen bitte". Prüfender Blick der Bedienung "Das heißt Berliner"!



Das Ding heißt Krapfen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt Krapfen!



Bayern zählt bei uns schon zum Ausland.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heißt das jetzt Kopfrute weil die Schnur am "Kopf" befestigt wird, oder weil man den "Kopf" abnimmt..|kopfkrat?
Ne Whip ist für mich auch einfach ne Stippe - da unterscheide ich nicht.
Benutze ich auch nicht unter 4m, kürzere braucht man nur wenn man in die Schürze fischt und das habe ich ewig nicht mehr gemacht.

PS: Seitenarm mit Shots wird in F sehr gerne zum Forellenangeln benutzt und ist in dem oft klaren Wasser eine von zwei möglichen Methoden.
10er..12er mit dem Uni knot auf die Hauptschnur und das nach oben weisende Ende benutzen!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da ist man mal einen Tag,...!

Ein ganz dickes Petri an die Fänger!!!

Ich war gestern auch mit meinem kleinen Spezi nochmal los! Er konnte in 1,5h immerhin 11 Fischis fangen! Es waren 9 Hasel, 1 Döbel und ein Rotauge!

Was etwas auffiel: Er hatte noch viele Bisse, allerdings musste man genau den richtigen Zeitpunkt des Anhiebs erwischen, sonst gab es keinen Fisch! Den hat er natürlich nicht immer getroffen! Hat aber natürlich wieder viel Spaß gemacht!!! 

Dem FF wünsche ich natürlich für das morgige Hegeangeln alles, alles Gute!!!

Allen anderen, die ans Wasser kommen natürlich das Gleiche!!! Die Zeit des Schneiderns sollte ja erstmal vorbei sein, sofern man nicht auf "zickige" Arten aus ist, wie die Schleie!?! Oder es mal wieder einen erheblichen Kälteeinbruch geben sollte!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bayern zählt bei uns schon zum Ausland.



Andal ist zumindest länger als du Staatsbürger der BRD |rolleyes also kommst eher du aus dem Ausland :vik:
Bevor jetzt Russophobe Sprüche kommen: ich bin auch seit Geburt Staatsbürger der BRD :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andal ist zumindest länger als du Staatsbürger der BRD |rolleyes also kommst eher du aus dem Ausland :vik:
> Bevor jetzt Russophobe Sprüche kommen: ich bin auch seit Geburt Staatsbürger der BRD :m



Egal was du dir für Gedanken über meine Herkunft machst. Ich bin in einem Land geboren, das es nicht mehr gibt. Machs nach. |supergri

Und von mir aus kannst du auf dem Baum geboren sein, die Herkunft spielt für mich keine Rolle, wir Leben alle in der Bananenrepublik.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als Neorheinländer mit Migrationshintergrund bin ich sowieso über jeden öffentlichen Zweifel erhaben...!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde es persönlich gar besser, wenn Regionen Tradition und Identität haben. Dieser Einheitsbrei der Betonwüsten mit eher Trendsettergeruch und ohne wirklichen Erkennungswert sind vollkommen uninteressant.

Und nimmt es mal genau:

Die wenigsten Bundesländer könnte ich sofort mit irgendetwas assozieren, bei Bayern kommt mir sofort die Lederhose und Bretzel in den Sinn. Ist zwar sicherlich etwas flach, aber das bedeutet schon, das Identität vorhanden ist.

Die Küste geht auch noch mit Fisch und Nord/Ostsee durch, bei den restlichen Bundesländern wirds ganz Mau. Sachsen-Anhalt kommt mir auch immer etwas farblos vor.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und nimmt es mal genau:
> 
> Die wenigsten Bundesländer könnte ich sofort mit irgendetwas assozieren, bei Bayern kommt mir sofort die Lederhose und Bretzel in den Sinn. Ist zwar sicherlich etwas flach, aber das bedeutet schon, das Identität vorhanden ist.



Da hammas schon ... in Bayern sind es Brezn. Die faden Brezeln gibts woanders.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das lernen wir noch! :vik:


----------



## Kneto

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FantasticFishing
Hast Du noch nie was von den Halloren-Kugeln oder Rotkäppchen Sekt gehört?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kneto schrieb:


> @FantasticFishing
> Hast Du noch nie was von den Halloren-Kugeln oder Rotkäppchen Sekt gehört?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Doch, aber das ist jetzt nicht das Erste, was ich mit Sachsen-Anhalt verbinde. Das wäre etwas, wenn man "den Osten" im Kopf hat. Da denke ich dann an den Sandmann, Bautzner Senf, tote Oma, Mauer.

Aber etwas, wonach nach man jemanden in Köln auf der Straße anspricht, wo jemand sofort bei Sachsen-Anhalt intuitiv antwortet? Ich habe nichts auf dem Schirm.

Thüringen wäre es zum Beispiel: Hartz oder Talsperre.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber etwas, wonach nach man jemanden in Köln auf der Straße anspricht, wo jemand sofort bei Sachsen-Anhalt intuitiv antwortet? Ich habe nichts auf dem Schirm.



 Merkwürdig, mir fällt auch nichts Spezifisches ein. Höchstens der Meller-Teller, wobei der ist (noch) nicht berühmt genug. Oder der Naumburger Dom.


----------



## Kneto

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann eben Lutherstadt-Wittenberg, als Ausgangsort der Reformation ohne jetzt auf Religionen/Konfessionen eingehen zu wollen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr wahrscheinlich tut man S-A Unrecht. Aber es ist irgendwie ein Transit-Bundesland. Auf dem Weg nach Berlin, an die Bodden, nach Polen...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oje, oje, wunderbarstes Wetter und heute von meiner eigenen Indolenz ausgebremst- familiäre Verpflichtungen spielten auch ne Rolle, aber ich hätt mich ja wenigstens zu Spree schleppen können.
 Und ob ich morgen rausdarf steht in den Sternen. Zum Döbelfluss auf keinen Fall, aber vielleicht zum Plötzenteich?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin hier am Vorbereiten als Gäbe es keinen Morgen und komme einfach nicht vorwärts. Aufs Millimeter genau werden die Montagen gesetzt, Haken gebunden, alles abgestimmt. Gleich gehts dann daran, alles was ich brauche und für morgen wichtig ist, zusammen zupacken, das nichts vergessen geht.

Dann gehts ans Vorbereiten fürs Futter auf Brassen, dann schon mal die Mittelchen fürs Rotaugenfeedern zusammen schieben, das Futter wird aber morgen erst am Wasser angesetzt.

3 Seitenarme binden und dann bin ich fertig mit dem ersten Teil. Dann gehts in die Küche, Partikel vorbereiten. Auf dem Herd und im Herd.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin hier am Vorbereiten als Gäbe es keinen Morgen und komme einfach nicht vorwärts. Aufs Millimeter genau werden die Montagen gesetzt, Haken gebunden, alles abgestimmt. Gleich gehts dann daran, alles was ich brauche und für morgen wichtig ist, zusammen zupacken, das nichts vergessen geht.
> 
> Dann gehts ans Vorbereiten fürs Futter auf Brassen, dann schon mal die Mittelchen fürs Rotaugenfeedern zusammen schieben, das Futter wird aber morgen erst am Wasser angesetzt.
> 
> 3 Seitenarme binden und dann bin ich fertig mit dem ersten Teil. Dann gehts in die Küche, Partikel vorbereiten. Auf dem Herd und im Herd.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP3MFBzMH2o #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eher:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYkACVDFmeg


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Allen ein Petri Heil die heute angeln sind  

War heute mit den kleinen Enten füttern und konnte paar schöne große Karpfen beim Sonnenbad beobachten


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Endlich entschneidert...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann mal ein großes Petri #6 

Habe heute viele Karpfen beim Sonnenbad beobachten können während ich mit den kleinen Enten füttern war. Angeln verboten... Verdammt


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri zur Entschneiderung, Fischknipser- ich sags immer wieder: Manchmal ist ein Plötzlein der wichtigste Fisch der Welt! Ich hab so das Gefühl, das heut noch so einige Meldungen eingehen werden..

@ Fantastic Fishing: Da ich nicht weiss, wie aktiv ich heut abend sein kann wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg und alles Gute für Morgen, Rock den Hafen!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geomas wird uns sicherlich gleich die Nase lang machen  

Von mir auch viel Erfolg FF. Mögen die Fische mit dir sein


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Geomas wird uns sicherlich gleich die Nase lang machen
> 
> Von mir auch viel Erfolg FF. Mögen die Fische mit dir sein



Haha, bin noch racken. Ne, heute war nix mit „Pietschen”* und morgen hab ich im besten aller Fälle Zeit für 90 Minuten am Abend.

*) Pietschen=ursprüngliche Bezeichnung in meiner Familie fürs Stippen oder auch das Angeln an sich. Paßt eigentlich ganz gut, bei den Briten heißt die Speedrute ja auch „Whip”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin innerlich zerfahren.

Es gibt 2 Probleme. Entweder ich sitze die Brassen aus oder ich gehe auf meine anvisierte Taktik, dem Kleinfisch. Da muss ich aber konsequent sein, sonst gehts nicht mit der Menge. Auf jede Brasse muss ich 8 Fische fangen über den Daumen gepeilt. Legt jemand 5 Brassen durch, wird es schwer. Die Zeit 2 Plätze zu bespielen fehlt, zu Kontrastreich sind die Ideen. Das wird morgen sehr stressig werden. Die Setups habe ich fertig. Die Bude riecht nach geröstetem Hanf. Die Partikel liegen bereit, die Würmer sind sortiert.

Das Brassenfutter ist quasi fertig, das Kleinfischfutter rühre ich morgen am Hafen an. Nur brauche ich etwas Zeit. Ich muss aufbauen, alles zurechtstellen. Treffen ist 07.00 Uhr, Losen und Regeln verkünden, dann gehts bis zum gezogenen Platz. Das kann schon dauern. Brauchen werde ich für die Vorbereitung am Platz locker 30 Minuten, eher 40 Minuten. Das Loten ist ebenfalls eine Sache.

Dazu wird nicht Gehältert, ist ja Fließwasser. Man muss also jeden Fisch waidgerecht nach Hegesinn verangeln ( so ein grober Puuuup in D). Das ist auch noch mal etwas, was Zeit kostet.

Das Wetter ist ebenfalls nicht so kalkulierbar. Der Hafen wird sich kaum erwärmt haben, die Nächte waren Kalt, der Tag dafür warm. Die meisten Teilnehmer werden sich die dunkle Tageshälfte nicht angesehen haben. Allerdings:

Die Brassen können von heut auf morgen fressen, das habe ich Ende März bei kaltem, aber konstantem Wetter ja selbst erfahren dürfen. Generell glaube ich nicht dran, die sie morgen laufen, aber wenn auch nur eine Losnummer einen Schwarm an Standfisch vor der Schnute hat, dann brauche ich echt jedes Prozent.

Der Masterplan steht, da ich den Hafen nicht wirklich kenne, schleppe ich auch sehr, sehr viel Krams mit, aber ein Wettbewerb ist keine Knutschveranstaltung. Man fährt hin um zu gewinnen. #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF. ohne Fleiß kein Preis ;-) Ich als Erholungsangler find es erstaunlich, wie sehr Du Dich reinhängst, Respekt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist ja auch ein Wettkampf, das ist ne nochmal was anderes, als das was ich sonst mache. Da reichen oft Stuhl und Eimer. Nur sitzt du jetzt nicht allein, du teilst dir den Bereich mit 30 anderen, die auch Angeln können. 

Da muss man alles auf Linie haben, sonst geht man einfach unter. Es reicht schon ein Abriss und du musst Neu binden, weil du vorher faul warst. Dann geht dir Zeit verloren. Die reine Nettozeit mit dem Köder im Wasser ist ja auch wesentlich weniger, als man glaubt. Beködern, Korb füllen, Partikel setzen, abködern, Haken lösen und dergleichen. 

Und Erholung beim Angeln ist ja immer gegeben, positiver Stress, tolle Momente. Richtiges Abspannen geht bei diesem Hobby einfach nicht. Ist zwar gern vorgeschoben, aber mal ehrlich, bei all den Diskussionen, um Rigs und Strategien, die wir hier haben, ist jeder bei der Sache. Denn wäre es nicht so, würde ein Knüppel mit Styro-Schwimmer reichen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hm... tüfteln an Details hat durchaus was kontemplatives. Wenn man "abspannen" mit "Nichtstun" gleichsetzt mag das greifen, aber gerade nach dem "stress" eines richtigen Drills tritt der Erholungseffekt um so deutlicher ein.

Davon ab: während ihr, meine Homies, ans Wasser geht und Heldentaten vollbringt träufle ich mir antibiotische Flüssigkeit ins schmerzende Ohr und hoffe dass ich möglichst bald meine neue Flamme ausführen kann. Scheint als wäre sie verflucht wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ gute Besserung!

Stichwort „neue Flamme” - meine Leuchten zur Illumination des spätabendlichen Angelplatzes sind eingetroffen. Machen teilweise einen guten, teilweise auch einen durchwachsenen Eindruck.
Ich werd berichten, ob meine Licht-Pläne aufgehen. Und auch falls dies nicht der Fall sein sollte ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Entspannen ist ja auch so ne Sache der Definition. Ich hab da durchweg unterschiedliche Beobachtungen und auch eigene Empfindungen gemacht. Ich kann am Wasser nicht ohne Fisch nach Hause als Beispiel, ich arbeite immer eine Liste an Dingen ab.

Dabei fühle ich mich aber befreit und es macht mir Spaß. Das ist so das Salz in der Suppe. Auf der anderen Seite glaube ich schon, das es Menschen gibt, die zur Erholung rausgehen, mit Rute, aber wie man sich dabei erholt, ist mir einfach nicht klar. |supergri

Gut Ohr!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

An dem Ausspruch des Izaak Walton, Angeln sei des ernsthaften Mannes Erholung, grüble ich nun schon seit Jahrzehnten. Und mir fallen dazu immer neue Auslegungen ein... #h


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit der Feeder- oder Posenrute sehe ich es auch nicht als erholung. Gerade mit der Feederrute kann es manchmal anstrengender als auf der Arbeit sein  

Will ich entspannen dann gehts auf Karpfen  Familie ins Auto, Angelsachen + Hund hinterher geschmissen und ans Wasser. Alles aufgebaut, Decke auf die Wiese, Die Sonne genießen und mit den Kindern spielen. 
Das ist für mich entspannung  

Gibt es dabei nich den ein oder anderen Run bin ich mehr als happy


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Mit der Feeder- oder Posenrute sehe ich es auch nicht als erholung. Gerade mit der Feederrute kann es manchmal anstrengender als auf der Arbeit sein
> 
> Will ich entspannen dann gehts auf Karpfen  Familie ins Auto, Angelsachen + Hund hinterher geschmissen und ans Wasser. Alles aufgebaut, Decke auf die Wiese, Die Sonne genießen und mit den Kindern spielen.
> Das ist für mich entspannung
> 
> Gibt es dabei nich den ein oder anderen Run bin ich mehr als happy



Bei deinen Gewässerregeln kann man auch nicht entspannen. |muahah:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Reite drauf rum  ich mache die Regeln ja nicht. Bin aber scheinbar der einzige Depp hier der sich dran hält. Leider sind mir die alternativen zu weit weg um mal spontan 2 Std abzuhauen. Dann kann ich kurz die Made baden und wieder einpacken. Mich persönlich stört nur eine einzige Regel.. Nachtangelverbot. Undzwar an allen Gewässern im unmittelbaren Umkreis.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist der Grund warum ich im Verein bin. Gibt kaum Gewässer an denen Nachtangeln für Gäste erlaubt ist hier oben, um 11 ist meist Schicht.
Hat man in BaWü natürlich weniger Verständnis für gezeigt


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum ich im Verein bin. Gibt kaum Gewässer an denen Nachtangeln für Gäste erlaubt ist hier oben, um 11 ist meist Schicht.
> Hat man in BaWü natürlich weniger Verständnis für gezeigt



Im Verein 24/7 und auch am Rhein 24/7... was wollte ich mehr!?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Regulierungswut scheint im Südwesten Deutschlands deutlich stärker ausgeprägt zu sein als im Nordosten.
Dafür haben wir etliche Gewässer, die vollkommen zu verwildern drohen, weil die kleinen „Dorfvereine” überaltern.

Mein „Hausgewässer” ist je nach Ampelphasen so 10 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt. Da sind die letzten Meter zu Angelstelle (Slalom durch grillende und picknickende Studenten) anstrengender als der Anmarsch ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Im Verein 24/7 und auch am Rhein 24/7... was wollte ich mehr!?



Der Rhein ist auch ne Hausnummer. Wenn ich hier an der Fulle ohne Einschränkungen ne Nachtangelerlaubnis hätte haben können wäre ich nie eingetreten. Dabei ist mein Verein gar nicht schlimm oder anstrengend.
Die Wurm (?) Gehört bei dir zum Vereinsgewässer?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Wurm gehört mit dazu.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zur Entschneiderung, Fischknipser- ich sags immer wieder: Manchmal ist ein Plötzlein der wichtigste Fisch der Welt! Ich hab so das Gefühl, das heut noch so einige Meldungen eingehen werden..
> 
> @ Fantastic Fishing: Da ich nicht weiss, wie aktiv ich heut abend sein kann wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg und alles Gute für Morgen, Rock den Hafen!


Danke.
Mit der Dämmerung kamen dann auch die etwas grösseren Plätzen,sowie ein paar kleinere Brassen. 





Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Fischknipser: Petri! Wie hast Du geangelt - mit Pose oder der Grundangel, mit welchem Köder?
Die Beißphasen hier haben sich deutlich von der späten Abend-Dämmerung in Richtung Nachmittag verschoben, halten aber bis spät an. Im „richtigen Winter” gab es nachmittags noch nicht mal den kleinsten Zupfer.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas
Ich habe mit der Feederrute,mit 35 g Methodkorb,geangelt.

Mit einem leichteren Korb wäre es mit Sicherheit besser gewesen.
Das Gewässer ist ca. 1,20- 1,80 m flach und schlammig.
Als Köder kamen 2 Maden auf einen 14 er Gamakatsu,mehr Maden,wie auch Mais wurden nicht angenommen.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke für die Info!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Komm schon FaFi fang nen fisch, fang nen Fiiiisch, fang nen Fihihiiisch


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Selbst im Verein ist hier nix mit Nachtangeln. An Gewässern etwas weiter weg schon eher. Aber Kurzsessions wie in 95% der Fälle fallen dann weg. 
Ich wohne eindeutig falsch ^^


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Komm schon FaFi fang nen fisch, fang nen Fiiiisch, fang nen Fihihiiisch



Ja, FF, ich hoffe, Du bist eifrig am Drillen!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute mal das Quartier im Garten aufgeschlagen


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gestern wollte ich den gesamten Plunder noch verscherbeln  ( Frau Hübner 10m rechts von mir fängt 2 Fische, einen ganz kleinen und einen schönen Karpfen von 40cm plus 2 Aussteiger) und ich wieder nichts, nicht einmal einen Zupfer. 5m Stippe gegen Matchrute, die Stippe hat überlegen gewonnen. Heute nun die Erlösung und das Gerödel bleibt. Zwar auch nur ein Fisch gegenüber 3 bei Frau Hübner ( Feeder gegen Matchrute ) aber dafür eine ganz Schöne. Zwar nur 30cm aber das wird noch. Montiert hatte ich einen Driftbeater mit 18er Haken, 2 Maden und rotes Mystik. Jedenfalls habe ich das Tal der Tränen verlassen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein dickes Petri, Euch allen!!!

Ich hoffe mal FF trinkt gerade das Siegerbier!!! 

Ich glaub auf jeden Fall, das er vorne mitgemischt hat!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es war der seltsamste Tag des Hegeangelns meiner bisherigen Anglerschaft. Es wurden wenig bis keine Fische gefangen, alles relevante kam auf den Außenbahnen, aber nichts in Menge. Dem Sieger reichten 4 Fische, mit insgesamt 5 Kilo, danach folgten Fänge im immer weniger werdenden Bereich. 

Leider zog ich einen Mittelplatz und hatte mich oben drein mit meiner Taktik verzockt. Nicht das es schlimm wäre, wenn man einen der Brassen nicht erwischt hatte, wichtig war es dann kleine Fische zu fangen. Und diese Bissen an diesem Tag nicht. Weder bei mir, noch woanders.

Ich habe sehr frequent die ersten beiden Stunden damit verbracht die kurze Bahn (15 Meter) zu beangeln, der Logikfehler und der verkrampfte Versuch handlanges Schuppiges zu fangen ging nach hinten los.  Das Problem war, das meine Nebenmänner ebenfalls nichts hatten. So gesehen war noch alles offen. Ich entschloss dann immer wieder für 10 bis 15 Minuten die lange Bahn auf Brassen zu befischen. 

Links von mir konnte dann ein Angler eine Brasse erwischen, danach wieder keine Bisse, die Fische frassen auch bei ihm nicht. Im Gegensatz zu mir saß er aber die Nummer aus. Ich wechselte oft die Bahnen, weil es nur noch um Schadensbegrenzung ging. Mit jeder Minute mehr ging auch die Motivation runter (kein Frust), aber der Spaß war bei allen Teilnehmern nicht wirklich zu erkennen. Am Ende habe ich nochmals 30 Minuten auf Brasse Maden angeboten. Ich fand aber keinen Abnehmer. 

Von knappen 20 Teilnehmern hatte über die Hälfte keinen Fisch, von 10 Fängern hatten waren 2 dabei mit jeweils einem Kaulbarsch. Danach folgten 2 Angler mit Einzelfischen.  Die Jungs auf den Außenplätzen und vorallem weiter oben (flacher Bereich) hatten dann die dickste Ausbeute. 4 bis 7 Fische.

Ein aus Wettkampfsicht sehr gebrauchter Tag. Im Nachhinein habe ich den größten Teil meiner Zeit schlicht verschwendet, aber es war auch nur mit Glück auf Brassen verbunden. Hervorheben muss man aber 2 Teilnehmer, die jeweils wiederholt (auch letztes Jahr) schon Platz 1 und Platz 2 machten.

Danach gabs noch einige Gespräche, aber übers Angeln gab es keine, bis wenige Worte zu verlieren. Ich würde ja gern schreiben, ich hätte etwas gelernt, aber mit 0 Fischen, 0 Bissen und dieser komischen Situation bleibt nicht viel, außer Mund abputzen und akzeptieren. 10 Leute von 20 sind Platz 12 geworden. Ein Angeltag, wie ich ihn bisher noch nicht erleben durfte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe früher am Rhein-Herne-Kanal an diversen Wettfischen teilgenommen und das was du beschreibst, war eher die Regel, als die Ausnahme.

Ich habe immer vermutet, dass das ganze Bohei den Fischen schon das Maul vernagelt Da werden Plätze gesteckt, vielleicht sogar mit dem Hammer in die Erde getrieben, dann ist es ja doch immer etwas lauter, wenn eine größere Anzahl von Leuten zusammen kommt, wo sonst kaum mal Zwei gleichzeitig sind.

Ich wurde mit 8 Ukels Kreismeister und das ist nun wirklich eigentlich keine Kunst, die hatte ich sonst in ein paar Minuten, wenn man den Schwarm da hat.

An deiner Vorbereitung sollte es nicht gelegen haben so Planstabsmäßig habe ich mich nie vorbereitet.

Am Ende zählt der Spaß den man Alltags am Wasser hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Hafen ist schon ergiebig, aber wenn nicht mal kleine Fische laufen kannst du dich als Angler auf den Kopf stellen. Das Problem ist ja neben dem gelosten Platz auch die Wahl der richtigen Strategie.

Das war heute einfach maues Angeln und man hätte easy mit 1 Liter Futter alle 15 Minuten einen Platz anwerfen dürfen und fertig ab. Ich habe das Gegenteil gemacht.

Nur wurden allgemein keine, bis wenig Fische gefangen, was natürlich dann schon ein Indiz ist, das nichts geht. Ein Elbhafen mit Brassen in Menge und Platz 1 mit 5 Kg ist echt nicht so dolle.

Nur: Wetterwechsel, Nachts sehr kalt, alles sowas kommt zusammen. Heute hätte ich mich nicht einmal vorbereiten müssen, um ehrlich zu sein. 

Der Plan ist aber dennoch: Dieses Jahr beträchtliche Mengen an kleinen Weißfischen in hohem Takt zu fangen. Ich werde diese Disziplin üben bis der Arzt kommt. 

(Ps: Die Plätze wurden mit Kreide gemalt, kein Hammer)


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo FF,

Angeln, an denen mehr als die Hälfte keinen Fisch fängt sind einfach nur fürn A..... #c

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo FF,
> 
> Angeln, an denen mehr als die Hälfte keinen Fisch fängt sind einfach nur fürn A..... #c
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Das Fazit habe ich auch so gezogen. Ich kann ja nicht mal reflektieren, was besser gewesen wäre. Die Fänger, mit wenig Fisch, haben einfach nur rausgeknallt und liegen gelassen. Das waren alles "Glückstreffer". Niemand fing mehrere Fische. 

Und bisher habe ich noch NIE erlebt, das so gut wie kein Kleinfisch geht, gerade der warme Wind ging auf unsere Seite. Dicht vor den Steinen bot ich an, was es zu bieten gilt. 

Dat Ding heute hatte keinen Mehrwert. Die Veranstaltung war aber Top und sehr gut Organisiert und Spaß war am Ende auch vorhanden. Schöne Bratwurst gabs. Das war aber auch das einzige heiße Ding heute.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Gestern wollte ich den gesamten Plunder noch verscherbeln  ( Frau Hübner 10m rechts von mir fängt 2 Fische, einen ganz kleinen und einen schönen Karpfen von 40cm plus 2 Aussteiger) und ich wieder nichts, nicht einmal einen Zupfer. 5m Stippe gegen Matchrute, die Stippe hat überlegen gewonnen. Heute nun die Erlösung und das Gerödel bleibt. Zwar auch nur ein Fisch gegenüber 3 bei Frau Hübner ( Feeder gegen Matchrute ) aber dafür eine ganz Schöne. Zwar nur 30cm aber das wird noch. Montiert hatte ich einen Driftbeater mit 18er Haken, 2 Maden und rotes Mystik. Jedenfalls habe ich das Tal der Tränen verlassen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Petri Euch beiden! 
„Eine Schöne” hört sich nach grünlicher Farbe, roten Augen und sehr kleinen Schuppen an? Oder bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer und „die Schöne” erinnert an einen Schuppenkarpfen ohne Barteln?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Tut mir leid für Dich, aber an manchen Tagen geht einfach wenig bis nichts. Ich hab immer noch einen Bericht über ein britisches Match vor Augen, in dem Ivan Marks mit einer Viertelunze Fisch (also etwa 7g) abschloß und zudem danach noch sein komplettes Gepäck in den falschen Bus verladen hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Tut mir leid für Dich, aber an manchen Tagen geht einfach wenig bis nichts. Ich hab immer noch einen Bericht über ein britisches Match vor Augen, in dem Ivan Marks mit einer Viertelunze Fisch (also etwa 7g) abschloß und zudem danach noch sein komplettes Gepäck in den falschen Bus verladen hat.



Alles halb so wild. Solche Tage sind dann weniger gezieltes Angeln, als vielmehr auf das Glück hoffen. Die Fische haben nicht gefressen und die ersten Plätze hatten etwas flacheres Wasser, da wird es dann unter Umständen schwer.

Wenn jetzt alle gut gefangen hätten, wäre ich natürlich am knausern, aber heute wärst du mit einer guten Brasse wahrscheinlich schon auf Platz 6 gewesen.  Es macht halt recht wenig Spaß, weil jede Idee sofort im Sande verläuft.

Ich hatte sogar auf 1 Meter Vorfach gesetzt und mit 10g Korb geworfen um während der Absinkphase Bisse zu kriegen, half alles nichts. Ich warf konsequent 2 Stunden im recht guten Takt, kein Fisch zu sehen. Manchmal hakst du etwas beim Reinholen, dann hast du Gewissheit das was geht. Heute hing ich einfach in der Luft.

Mein Nebenmann Rechts von mir zog komplett Uneinholbar mit einem Kaulbarsch davon! #q|supergri

Nach wie vor glaube ich, das ein schnelles Angeln auf Kleinfisch dort eine gute und sehr effektive Taktik ist. Ich werde dieses Jahr so einige Sessions hinlegen und das analysieren und auch mal hier und dort die Plätze ausloten. Irgendwo müssen ja auch semifeste/feste Stellen sein. Weicher Boden ist auch gut, im Hafen ist aber viel Schlamm und dieser ist wiederum schlecht. 

Was ich aber definitiv gelernt habe:

Lockfutter in Mengen nehme ich nicht mehr mit. 75% traten den Heimweg an. Und etwas trauriges. Die Stopper in ger Größe S sind nicht so toll. Diese rutschen selbst bei 20g Körben übers Schwänzchen. Ich musste am Wasser 2 Montagen neu Binden. Jetzt habe ich aber einen Vorrat an 300 Stück für was auch immer. Vielleicht als Hanfimmitat oder sowas.......


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haken an den Tag gemacht und weiter gehts. Die Fische wollten wohl einfach nicht mitspielen heute  

Pack 10 Stück in ne Tüte, schreib Hanfimitat drauf und verlange 5 € funktioniert doch bei den ganzen Fakeködern, warum denn nicht auch damit 

Mit dem Futter verschätze ich mich jedesmal. Ich mache immer viel zu viel weil ich denke das es im Leben nicht reicht... Ärgere mich jedesmal


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es war der seltsamste Tag des Hegeangelns meiner bisherigen Anglerschaft. Es wurden wenig bis keine Fische gefangen....
> 10 Leute von 20 sind Platz 12 geworden. Ein Angeltag, wie ich ihn bisher noch nicht erleben durfte.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung war aber Top und sehr gut Organisiert und Spaß war am Ende auch vorhanden. Schöne Bratwurst gabs.



 Tut mir leid, FF, das es nicht so geklappt hat- Jede Planung endet mit dem ersten Wurf. Ein Trost ist ja das allgemein schlechte Beissverhalten, interessant übrigens, das ausgerechnet die beiden äußeren Anglern die ersten beiden Plätze gemacht haben. Ich bin schon gespannt auf Dein nächstes mal, aber Du hast ja auch jede Menge anderer Projekte. 
 Wie Geo schrieb, Grüne Schuppen und rote Augen werden bald wieder aktuell..

 Und natürlich ein herzliches Doppelpetri an die Eheleute Tricast-#h bevor ich das Mystic zu Hause lasse, vergesse ich eher meinen Angelschein. Schön das es gut läuft.

 Ich selbst hab heut frühnachmittag weiter meine Döbelstudien nach bekanntem Muster betrieben und bin zufrieden. Entweder meine Jungs sind mittlerweile konditioniert, oder das Currytulip hat eine spürbar appetitsteigernde Wirkung- jedem Frühstücksfleischbenutzer empfehle ich unbedingt, mal einen Versuch zu wagen.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, FF, das es nicht so geklappt hat- Jede Planung endet mit dem ersten Wurf. Ein Trost ist ja das allgemein schlechte Beissverhalten, interessant übrigens, das ausgerechnet die beiden äußeren Anglern die ersten beiden Plätze gemacht haben. Ich bin schon gespannt auf Dein nächstes mal, aber Du hast ja auch jede Menge anderer Projekte.
> Wie Geo schrieb, Grüne Schuppen und rote Augen werden bald wieder aktuell..
> hg
> Minimax



Ist alles halb so wild. Die Entscheidungsfindung beim Angeln im Wettbewerb ist das A und O. Ich glaube schon, das ich 1 bis 2 Brassen hätte erwischen können, ich bin aber eher der Frequenzangler und hatte mich verpokert.

Der Tag an sich war insgesamt gebraucht, vom Fischen her. Ich bin nur etwas unzufrieden, weil ich meinen Angelplatz hätte besser auskundschaften müssen. Hier war ich einfach zu ungenau. Und die überrutschenden Stopper waren auch eine mittelschwere Katastrophe, sowas darf nicht passieren. Im Endeffekt aber Latte. Heute sind einige gute Angler mit vielen Fragezeichen zum Fischen gegangen. Den an mich gestellten Anspruch für mich selbst habe ich nicht erfüllt. 

Wegen den Außenplätzen:

Du hast links/rechts niemanden neben dir, dazu erwischt du die Schwärme immer zuerst, die in die Strecke reingehen. Das ist ein sehr guter Vorteil. Du kannst in der Mitte trotzdem gewinnen, an schweren Tagen ist es aber suboptimal. Die flache Seite schien heute auch besser gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Allround-Angler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Endplätze sind fast immer die besten.
Es wurde deshalb früher schon darüber diskutiert, neutrale Angler außer Konkurrenz auf diesen zu platzieren.

Je mehr Schnüre im Wasser und je mehr Angler am Wasser sind, desto schlechter beißt es.
Kenne ich von unserem Vereinswasser zu Genüge.

Daß Kleinfische nicht beißen, ist schon schräg|uhoh:. 
Bei uns zählen die Kleinfische nicht. Hast einen schlechten Platz gezogen, an dem keine größeren Fische sind, kannst es vergessen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist ein Thema, bei dem ich absolut nichts beisteuern kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es war glaube ich keine Güster und Rotauge bei, kein Ükelei oder Aland, geschweige denn Döbel. Brassen und Kaulbarsch, aber auch in so geringen Mengen, das man echt verzweifeln konnte. Nochmals: Die meisten Fische eines Teilnehmers waren 7(!). ( Runde Klammern mit Ausrufezeichen sehen aus wie ein Arsch, finde ich ja super)

Ich wusste ja schon, das es hart wird, daher ja auch ne richtig gut ausgearbeitete Kleinfischtaktik. Und du wirfst, und wirfst, und wirfst, spielst mit Körben und Gewichten, verlängerst die Wurfdistanz um in die Fallspur zu kommen, verlängerst das Vorfach, setzt das Futter nochmals anders. Kein einziger kleiner Fisch. Deswegen bin ich auch recht relaxt, wären gute Fänge dabei gewesen, hätte ich jetzt weinend auf der Elbwiese gelegen.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo, alle zusammen!

War heute auch mal wieder los, was ein Wetter.
Hab erst mit dem Stick dann mit dem Waggler (Wind Strom ab) die Werse unsicher gemacht.
Hatte zunächst Rotaugen bis 20 cm und vereinzelt Hasel und kleine Döbel auch bis 20cm am Platz.
Hab dann nochmal richtig was aus nem 10 Jahre altem Tütchen VDE Brasem T-Orange unters Futter gemischt und ab da waren fast nur noch Döbel am Platz. Was diese Mittelchen doch manchmal bewirken können. Die Döbel wurden auch langsam immer grösser, die meisten um die 30cm die grössten so 35cm. Musste leider dann abhauen als es am schönsten war. Hätte gerne noch geschaut ob sie noch grösser werden.

Waggler am langsamen Fluss hat mir wirklich wieder Spass gemacht und im Tshirt angelt es sich doch am besten. Hätte ich einen Setzkescher verwendet wäre dieser am Ende ganz schön schwer gewesen.

Wirklich ein schöner Tag.

Petri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Hast Du ausschließlich gefeedert? Wäre für Kleinfisch nicht auch eine „Stippe” (jedweder Art) und eine Art wolkenbildendes Futter eine Alternative zum Angeln mit dem Futterkorb gewesen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Hallo, alle zusammen!
> 
> War heute auch mal wieder los, was ein Wetter.
> Hab erst mit dem Stick dann mit dem Waggler (Wind Strom ab) die Werse unsicher gemacht.
> Hatte zunächst Rotaugen bis 20 cm und vereinzelt Hasel und kleine Döbel auch bis 20cm am Platz.
> Hab dann nochmal richtig was aus nem 10 Jahre altem Tütchen VDE Brasem T-Orange unters Futter gemischt und ab da waren fast nur noch Döbel am Platz. Was diese Mittelchen doch manchmal bewirken können. Die Döbel wurden auch langsam immer grösser, die meisten um die 30cm die grössten so 35cm. Musste leider dann abhauen als es am schönsten war. Hätte gerne noch geschaut ob sie noch grösser werden.
> 
> Waggler am langsamen Fluss hat mir wirklich wieder Spass gemacht und im Tshirt angelt es sich doch am besten. Hätte ich einen Setzkescher verwendet wäre dieser am Ende ganz schön schwer gewesen.
> 
> Wirklich einschöner Tag.
> 
> Petri



Petri! Na das hört sich doch an wie der perfekte Frühlings-Angeltag! Posenfischen am Fluß steht bei mir auch auf dem Programm (als ein Punkt unter vielen, kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, welche Methode ich wo auf welchen Fisch zuerst zum Einsatz bringen soll).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Hast Du ausschließlich gefeedert? Wäre für Kleinfisch nicht auch eine „Stippe” (jedweder Art) und eine Art wolkenbildendes Futter eine Alternative zum Angeln mit dem Futterkorb gewesen?



Wettbewerb mit der Feeder.

Wolkenbildung habe ich betrieben, auf 2 Wegen. Zum einen mit stark übernässtem Hanfmehl, welches richtig angesetzt weiße Wolken bildet, aber eher am Grund, zum anderen etwas Maismehl und leichte Futtefarbe, sowie passive Wolkenbilder, ähnlich Goo, nicht ganz so aggressiv. Den passiven Wobi gab ich separat bei. Verschiedene Farben.

Die Fisch kannst du ja auch "On the Drop" fangen. Waren nur keine da. Das Futter war auch recht aktiv, auf der Rute war Geflecht. Also alles sehr, sehr sensible. 

Ich werde aber die Steigerung zur Megafutterwolke noch vollziehen und weitere "Bomben" testen. Lavarocks von Sonu und Milchpulver (Laktose). Aber mit den Milchpulvern muss ich schauen, noch nie mit gewerkelt. Sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber Kaffeeweißer geht schon mal nicht, da nicht kaltwasserlöslich. Was noch geht sind Futterfarben, überdosiert. 

Muss aber alles über den Futterkorb laufen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Okay, danke, ausschließlich Feeder. „On the Drop” kenn ich ganz gut - meistens waren gierige Rotfedern am Werke, gelegentlich auch Ukeleis. Da kam die Swingtip beim Ablegen der Rute gar nicht zur Ruhe.
In meiner kleinen „Swing-Tip-Bibel” (1976/78) widmet der Autor dem „On the Drop”-Fischen mit der Swingtip ein ganzes Kapitel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

On the drop geht aber auch nur, wenn es wirklich etwas tiefer ist, sonst geht das zu schnell runter mit dem Köder. Korb leichter wählen und aus Plastik ist noch ne Option. 3m sollte es aber schon tief sein. Wenn man die Maden vorher noch Luft ziehen lässt, gehts sensationell gut. 

Jetzt muss ich erstmal Restefutter verballern. Wenn alles passt, ist das nächste Fischen in 3 Wochen, gefolgt von einem Teamfischen, wenn ich ich mich Qualifiziere im Mai. Darauf dann im Juni das große Angeln, sowie ein Wettbewerb an der Elbe. Dazwischen war auch noch irgendwas, 2 Dinger sogar, die aber mit der Stange gefischt werden und nicht so meine Sache sind. Im Herbst dann noch das Feedern im Hafen 2.0 und der Burgpokal, Buhnen an der Elbe.

Steht und fällt aber mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten und natürlich meiner Motivation, so straffe Programme mag ich nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Askari sind einfach die Besten! Weil über Ostern soviel los war, ging meine Bestellung ja verspätet raus (um 2 Tage). Was packt man rein? Nicht irgendetwas, was ich nicht gebrauchten könnte. 

Man Verzehnfacht einfach die Wirbel, die ich mir gekauft hatte und sendet ein ganzes Päckchen. Weil man aber Firma von Welt ist, wünscht man frohe Ostern und nimmt die anderen Wirbel und macht daraus nochmal 10 Päckchen. 20 Euro gespart. Muss man erstmal so machen. Bester Versender seit Jahren.

Und da bimmelt es und schon kommen die Inlinekörbe. Alle 120 Stück. Jipppppppppppi


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmm ich mag die trotzdem nicht. Das Online Warensystem ist für den Eimer. Oft sind ausreichend lagernde Artikel nicht da. Der Express Versand dauert 3x so lange wie der normale und will dann gut bezahlt werden.

Habe mehrmals bei Mika Kleinteile bestellt und gefühlt den doppelten Warenwert nochmal gratis drauf bekommen. Habe mal mit den Shoppreisen nachgerechnet und kam auf ordentliche Summen. 

Leider gibts da kein Feederzubehör


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Musst du ja auch nicht mögen. Bei mir hat bei nun mehr als 50 Bestellungen alles tadellos geklappt. Und bei mir wurde der Einsatz wegen 2 (!) Tagen Verspätung nicht verdoppelt, sondern verzehnfacht. Schon eine richtig nette Geste.

Das Sortiment wird auch immer tiefer, viele Artikel von Guru und Browning sind zu haben, Bleie von Dinsmores. Einige der Posen der Hausmarke sind richtig, richtig stark. Aber ich kenne das auch, einmal ne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, lässt man die Finger von einem Laden, verstehe ich also durchaus.

Meine Kackstopper haben jetzt auch einen Sinn gefunden. Ich kann sie als Schutz direkt über den Knoten am Wirbel ziehen. Der Inlinekorb rutscht drüber, weil sie ne recht gute Innenführung haben. Die Körbe mit Schnellwechselsystem sind aller erste Sahne. Schnapper des Jahres gemacht.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja ist nicht so das ich dort nichts bestelle. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich auch dort bestellt und war zufrieden. Meist suche ich mehrere bestimmte Sachen und versuche das alles über einen Onlineshop zu bestellen. Meist ist das bei Askari nicht möglich bei mir weshalb ich andere bevorzuge. 

Welche Körbe gab's denn genau?  

Da gestern die Rede von on the Drop war... Hat in dem Zusammenhang mal jemand die Xenos slow sinking Feeder ausprobiert?  Das sinkverhalten kann man ja damit steuern wie man lustig ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja ist nicht so das ich dort nichts bestelle. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich auch dort bestellt und war zufrieden. Meist suche ich mehrere bestimmte Sachen und versuche das alles über einen Onlineshop zu bestellen. Meist ist das bei Askari nicht möglich bei mir weshalb ich andere bevorzuge.
> 
> Welche Körbe gab's denn genau?
> 
> Da gestern die Rede von on the Drop war... Hat in dem Zusammenhang mal jemand die Xenos slow sinking Feeder ausprobiert?  Das sinkverhalten kann man ja damit steuern wie man lustig ist



Diese Xenos und den anderen Kram kannst du vergessen, wenn du nicht an Karpfenpüffen sitzt. Ich habe solche Schwimmkörper ausgiebig getestet. Du kriegst die Schnur nicht straff genug, die Bisse werden dir nicht angezeigt. Gerade bei lütten Fischen.







Inline-Körbe gab es. Quickchange und eine Waffe in tieferem Wasser. Ich will zum einen sehr zentriert arbeiten, zum anderen die Pellets ohne viel Groundbait anbieten und glaube nicht an den Method Feeder unter 3 Meter und mehr. Da Inline mit kurzen Vorfächern gefischt wird, hakt sich der Fisch am Korb selbst. Ist also recht nah am Method Feedern, aber für andere Situationen. Die Körbe hätte ich am Sonntag gebraucht gehabt.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gut zu wissen mit den Xenos. Hört sich immer alles so gut an und sieht in der Realität meist bescheiden aus 

In etwa das gleiche System besitzen die Avid Carp Methodfeeder. Absolut genial das Schnellwechselprinzip. Die Ringe an denen die Montage letzte Woche befestigt war waren ebenfalls groß genug um fix komplett zusammen zu bauen und wieder auf. Werde mir davon wohl auch welche zulegen. 

Die Pelletfeeder werde ich in naher Zukunft auch ergiebig testen. Nutze im Sommer und Herbst ausschließlich Pellets ohne Grundfutter. Habe sie sonst am Method Feeder angeboten und wollte da mal wechseln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen mit den Xenos. Hört sich immer alles so gut an und sieht in der Realität meist bescheiden aus
> 
> In etwa das gleiche System besitzen die Avid Carp Methodfeeder. Absolut genial das Schnellwechselprinzip. Die Ringe an denen die Montage letzte Woche befestigt war waren ebenfalls groß genug um fix komplett zusammen zu bauen und wieder auf. Werde mir davon wohl auch welche zulegen.
> 
> Die Pelletfeeder werde ich in naher Zukunft auch ergiebig testen. Nutze im Sommer und Herbst ausschließlich Pellets ohne Grundfutter. Habe sie sonst am Method Feeder angeboten und wollte da mal wechseln.



Der Pellet Feeder scheint mir die Antwort auf große Fische im tiefen Wasser an einigen Seen hier zu sein. Der Method Feeder schafft die Absinkphase nicht, es sei du hast dein Futter dermaßen analytisch zusammen gestellt. das es "On Point" seine Leistung bringt. Daran scheitern aber sogar die englischen Nationalangler. 

Das Problem ist ja, das bindende Mehle dann so klatschig werden, wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist, das du Beton hast. Zu leicht gemischt und dir geht der Kram beim Sinken runter. Das Prinzip des Fallen stellens kann ja dann nicht mehr funktionieren. Kannste gleich ne Futterspirale nutzen.

Das Problem hebeln die Inline Feeder im Pellet-Format aus. Den Haken kannst du genauso am Ende des Feeders einarbeiten und hast im Prinzip den Hybrigen zwischen beiden Methoden abgebildet.

Wird sicherlich spannend sein, das ganze zu beobachten. Die anderen Körbchen werden auch spannend. Den Open End sich erst schön leeren lassen, dann um eine Vorfachlänge den Köder reinziehen. Wird dat nen Spaß!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Denke auch das der sich deutlich besser für tiefere Gewässer gebrauchen lässt. Der Pelletfeeder lässt sich auch spontaner einsetzen. Pellets einweichen und fertig. Methodfeeder Futter setze ich immer einen Tag vorher an wegen der Bindung. Könnte so immer bessere Ergebnisse erzielen. Und das ist eigentlich der springende Punkt bei mir. Ich gehe meist spontan los wegen meiner 2 kleinen Kindern. 

Habe gestern übrigens einen Verein für mich gefunden. Nachtangeln erlaubt. 2 Gewässer ( 4 ha und 33 ha ) keine schwachsinnigen Regeln und 15 Autominuten entfernt.... endlich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Supi, das freut mich für dich! Endlich keine Regeln mehr, welche Regeln regeln.

Jo, ich hatte den gleichen Gedanken wie du. Ne Rute, einen Stuhl, Pellets, paar Köder und lets go. Dafür sollte diese Art der Angelei sauber funktionieren und dann schön ne feste Stelle im See finden und abräumen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau so schauts aus  hatte letztes Jahr eine super Stelle. Angel rein und los ging die Gaudi. Die Fischmehlpellets sorgen dafür das die Größe passt  

Muss mir die Tage mal beim Spaziergang die 2 neuen Gewässer angucken bzw erkunden. Dann heißt es wieder suchen, suchen und nochmals suchen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde mir eine Lotrute mitnehmen, passt doch gleich. Loten darf man im übrigen auch ohne Angelschein. 

An einem neuen Gewässer ist das Loten für mich das spannendste mitunter, hier nen Krautfeld, da ne Kante. Dort brauch der Korb 4 Sekunden, ein Stück weiter 10 Sekunden. Es rattert in der Spitze, Steine und Schotter. All das macht dann die Entscheidungsfindung oft leichter. 

Was nur schwierig ist, weicher Boden und Schlamm in der Unterscheidung. Das kann sich ähnlich anfühlen, sind aber 2 Komplett verschiedene Dinge. Schlamm ist immer ********. Weicher Boden passt oft. Auch Laub und Co. sind Indizien (im Laub sitzen gern Mückenlarven), das Laub gammelt aber auch sehr gern, dann ist es wieder weniger interessant.

Wäre ich kein Angler geworden, wäre ich nur Loten. :m


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin da ganz ehrlich... Ich gucke erstmal wo Fisch zu erwarten sein könnte. Setze mich da hin und suche mit dem montierten Futterkorb eine geeignete Stelle. Ich weiß das Loten sehr wichtig ist aber so kam ich bislang gut zurecht. Finde ich mit dem Futterkorb keine geeignete Stelle wird weiter gezogen. Um kanten zu suchen verlängere ich nach jedem Wurf eine Rutenlänge und zähle beim absinken immer mit. 

Schande über mich. Ich weiß das ich einem sehr wichtigem Detail zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit schenke 

Ich weiß aber das es definitiv schwerer hier sein wird. Jetziges Gewässer was am 16. Öffnet ist an jedem Punkt 1,20 tief. Egal wo du hin wirfst. An dem neuen kleinen bis 21 Meter und an dem großen bis 70m. Dort darf auch von Vereinseigenen Booten geangelt werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz ehrlich... Ich gucke erstmal wo Fisch zu erwarten sein könnte. Setze mich da hin und suche mit dem montierten Futterkorb eine geeignete Stelle. Ich weiß das Loten sehr wichtig ist aber so kam ich bislang gut zurecht. Finde ich mit dem Futterkorb keine geeignete Stelle wird weiter gezogen. Um kanten zu suchen verlängere ich nach jedem Wurf eine Rutenlänge und zähle beim absinken immer mit.
> 
> Schande über mich. Ich weiß das ich einem sehr wichtigem Detail zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit schenke
> 
> Ich weiß aber das es definitiv schwerer hier sein wird. Jetziges Gewässer was am 16. Öffnet ist an jedem Punkt 1,20 tief. Egal wo du hin wirfst. An dem neuen kleinen bis 21 Meter und an dem großen bis 70m. Dort darf auch von Vereinseigenen Booten geangelt werden.



Wenn dein 1,20 Meter tiefes Gewässer wie mein alter Haussee ist, dann Glückwunsch. Das Wasser wird schnell warm, die Fische beißen immer. Die Bestände sind Top. Obgleich an meinem alten See alles verbuttet war an Brassen (Besatz, Raubfischentnahme extrem), konntest du immer etwas drehen und fürs Method Feedern der perfekte Ort. 

Loten kannst du dir dort sparen. Oft stehen die Fische nicht weit weg vom Ufer, weil dort viel Nahrung rein kommt. Ich habe mich immer nach dem Wind gerichtet, wegen dem Insekteneintrag und warmen Wasser. Der Boden war oft extrem Weich, diese Gewässer verlanden natürlich. 10g und 20g Körbe haben immer gereicht, aber keine zentrierten Formen, die Sacken zu stark ein.

Die Karpfen vermehren sich manchmal auf natürliche Weise in solchen Oasen, aber Kraut kann zum Problem werden. Bei uns gab es keines. Also wirklich NICHTS. Findet man aber harte Stellen, knallts im Blank. Auf dem Laub angeln ist immer Sommer immer weniger gut, weil das Laub dann arbeitet/gammelt. Das ist dann nicht der ideale Spot, weil es auch Sauerstoff entzieht. In den kalten Jahreszeiten konnte man aber gut abräumen. Besser beschrieben, alles außer Sommer. Die Zuckis stehen da drin. Wenn Massenhaft, abschöpfen und direkt damit Angeln!

An Techniken lässt sich alles Bequem und einfach Angeln.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schon etwa kommt das hin mit dem Gewässer. Allerdings sind die Brassen nicht verbuttet. Hatte letztes Jahr immer wieder Exemplare knapp an die 70cm dabei. Schleien mit 50 cm fängt man auch recht häufig. Rotaugen scheinen hier nicht wachsen zu können. Mit Glück war vielleicht mal eines mit 30cm dabei. Karpfen von 1m sind hier ebenfalls vorhanden ( selbst noch nicht gefangen aber stand mal daneben als einer von 105cm gelandet wurde.

Auf Raubfisch wird hier sehr viel geangelt und auch besetzt. Friedfisch wird nicht besetzt und nur ne Handvoll beangelt diese. Eigentlich ein Traum wenn es nicht so viele Einschränkungen gäbe. Habe mich ja schon öfter hier darüber aufgeregt


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade FF, das es beim Hegeangeln nicht geklappt hat!!!

Jetzt verstehe ich aber leider die Welt/Fischis nicht mehr!

Denn ich war heute Nachmittag für 2.5h an der Weser und hatte eine der wenigen Sternstunden am Wasser!!!

Es gab knapp 60 Fische wobei die Rotaugen in der Mehrzahl waren und bis 35cm. Gefolgt von teils sehr schönen Haseln. Dazu eine Handvoll Döbel, leider nur bis 25cm. Die berühmt, berüchtigten Ükel gab es auch derer 3. Kleines Highligt waren 3 Zährten eine von 42cm, hatte gut was drauf. Und ja fast vergessen einen Gründling gab es auch!!! Ein super Fischen. Bissfrequenz über den gesamten Zeitraum. Es war in der gesamten Buhne Fisch!!!

Und das einen Tag nach dem Desaster am Elbe-Hafen! Das verstehe wer will, ich nicht!!! 

Grüße Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Schade FF, das es beim Hegeangeln nicht geklappt hat!!!
> 
> Jetzt verstehe ich aber leider die Welt/Fischis nicht mehr!
> 
> Denn ich war heute Nachmittag für 2.5h an der Weser und hatte eine der wenigen Sternstunden am Wasser!!!
> 
> Es gab knapp 60 Fische wobei die Rotaugen in der Mehrzahl waren und bis 35cm. Gefolgt von teils sehr schönen Haseln. Dazu eine Handvoll Döbel, leider nur bis 25cm. Die berühmt, berüchtigten Ükel gab es auch derer 3. Kleines Highligt waren 3 Zährten eine von 42cm, hatte gut was drauf. Und ja fast vergessen einen Gründling gab es auch!!! Ein super Fischen. Bissfrequenz über den gesamten Zeitraum. Es war in der gesamten Buhne Fisch!!!
> 
> Und das einen Tag nach dem Desaster am Elbe-Hafen! Das verstehe wer will, ich nicht!!!
> 
> Grüße Mario



Petri und super!

Der Hafen ist mehr oder weniger Stillgewässer, samt Einlauf, mit eigenen Gesetzen. Nachvollziehen kann keiner so wirklich, wo die Fische waren. Macht aber nichts, das ist Angeln.

Gratulation zu deinem Fang, eine schöne Sache!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bilder vom neuen Stock...

































So etwas neues Tackle tut ja der Seele gut und das fördert so die Heilung so mancher körperlicher Gebrechen. 

Blank von Karl Bartsch. Menava 10 ft., 2.00 lbs.
Ringe Seaguide 7+1
Rollenhalter Fuji


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieht wirklich super aus die Rute Andal #6

Auch die Daten klingen gut. Fische momentan selbst 2 10ft Ruten mit 2 lb und möchte sie nicht mehr missen. 

Ich hoffe du kannst sie bald gebührend einweihen. Ne hübsche große Schleie oder so


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ MS aus G: Herzliches Petri, Mario! 
Na, das ist ja mal ne Strecke! Sozusagen Klasse UND Masse ;-)
Eine Zährte hab ich bislang ebenso wenig zu Gesicht bekommen wie einen Hasel. 

@ Andal: Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen Schleienrute! Sieht „scharf” aus mit den roten Wicklungen. Ich hoffe, Du kannst sie bald einweihen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja lange werde ich nicht mit der Einweihung warten. :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Neuzugang kam heute Vormittag an. Eine echte Picker aus (geschätzt) den 90er Jahren, die Heinz/„Tricast” mir freundlicherweise zum Probewedeln zugeschickt hat.
Vielen Dank Heinz - so schnell geb ich die nicht wieder her.

Nach einem Nachmittag mit Kopfschmerzen und extrem genervt vom Lärm konnte ich vorhin dann an die Unterwarnow, wie üblich nicht weit von der Riesenpose entfernt. Knapp 2 Stunden netto-Angelzeit blieben fürs Gewinnen erster Eindrücke von der Balzer Edition I Winklepicker 270. Die stammt aus der damaligen Spitzen-Serie von Balzer und ich bin mehr als angetan.
Die Rute besteht aus 2 Teilen von jeweils knapp 1,20m und kam mit drei Wechselspitzen aus Carbon. Eine Wurfgewichtsangabe fehlt auf der Rute ebenso wie ein „Line-Rating”, auch die Quivertips sind nicht mit Unzen-Angaben beschriftet. Der Korkgriff mit super haltenden Graphit-Schieberollenhaltern ist was fürs Auge und liegt angenehm in der Hand.

Für die zuletzt benutzte „Light Feeder” von Maver werden Schnüre von 3-8 lbs empfohlen, eine klassische Picker „schreit” nach 3-4lbs Schnurtragkraft als Maximum. Aus Zeitgründen hab ich aber doch die kürzlich erworbene Kampfpreis-Ryobi mit 0,16er „Super Touch” für den ersten Versuch benutzt und nicht die vorgesehene 90er-Jahre Rolle, die noch aufs Bespulen mit 0,15er Maxima wartet.

Link-Ledger mit 2 SSG-Schroten (Knoten unten abgeknipst, danke, Andal), 0,14er Vorfach mit einem dünndrahtigen Kamasan-Haken.

Als Köder diente Dosenmais, die Fische hier schieben jetzt richtig Kohldampf und sind aktiv auf Nahrungssuche, so mein Eindruck. Angefüttert hab ich nicht.

Die leichte Montage ließ sich überraschend präzise und weit werfen, die Rute hat definitiv Schnellkraft, eine Eigenschaft, mit der meine geliebten Abu Legerlite-Glasruten nicht unbedingt aufwarten können.

Größere Fische ließen sich bei dem kurzen Abendansitz nicht blicken, aber die überlisteten Plötz bis etwa 25cm und Alande von etwa 35cm machten absolut Spaß an der Balzer-Picker. Der erste Aland hatte ein verwachsenes Maul, Nummer 2 könnte evtl. ein Bastard gewesen sein, denn sein Schuppenkleid schimmerte nicht in „hell-Messing” wie üblich, sondern glänzte silbern. Ein Bild hab ich leider nicht gemacht.
Eine Güster von gut 20cm hat den Abend abgerundet.

Die Länge von 2,70m hat sich erneut als praktisch erwiesen; die Angelstelle ist recht flach und direkt an der Steinpackung geben die Fischis noch mal richtig Gas. Da hilft die Ruten-Länge beim Dirigieren der Beute in den Kescher (war ja schon kurz davor, mir eine 2,20m-Rute zu holen).

Die Maver Reality ist ne prima Rute, aber die Balzer macht definitiv mehr Spaß beim Angeln auf Weißfisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Glückwünsche zu den Ruten Freunde. Andals Stöck sieht fein aus und ein echter Picker ist immer toll! #6


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schicke Rute.

Kennt hier jemand die Rive R-Waggler light?

3,90m 120g laut Maggotdrowners-Forum Diamura-Blank und wohl das was einer Normark Microlight am nächsten kommt.

Kann man sich natürlich nirgends ansehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ da kann ich leider nicht helfen, nicht meine Preisklasse ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Heil allen Anglern und herchzlischen Glückwunsch zum Stöckchen mein lieber Andal, sieht heiss und Brandgefährlich aus! :m
Schade das FF beim Hegefischen sich verzockt hat, aber da das  Hegeziel nicht erreicht wurde gibt es ja eine Neuauflage


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Schicke Rute.
> 
> Kennt hier jemand die Rive R-Waggler light?
> 
> 3,90m 120g laut Maggotdrowners-Forum Diamura-Blank und wohl das was einer Normark Microlight am nächsten kommt.
> 
> Kann man sich natürlich nirgends ansehen.



Hallo Jack2Jack,

der Rive Vertreter für Deutschland hat in Georgsmarienhütte einen Angelladen "Angelparadies Risse" und er war auch auf der Stippermesse am 3.3.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schade das FF beim Hegefischen sich verzockt hat, aber da das  Hegeziel nicht erreicht wurde gibt es ja eine Neuauflage



Alles gut. Das Fischen an sich war kappes. Wenn Platz 3 mit zwei Brassen zustande kommt, sind eigentlich alle traurig. :q

Im Herbst wieder. Bis dahin werde ich an der Kleinfischtaktik feilen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alles gut. Das Fischen an sich war kappes. Wenn Platz 3 mit zwei Brassen zustande kommt, sind eigentlich alle traurig. :q
> 
> Im Herbst wieder. Bis dahin werde ich an der Kleinfischtaktik feilen.


Dennoch: du repräsentierst den Ükel bei solchen Veranstaltung-  eigentlich brauchst du noch ein Stephan Gockel mäßiges Team Ükel Trikot mit garantiertem Augenkrebs - sponsored by 16er-haken.de :m


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Jack2Jack,
> 
> der Rive Vertreter für Deutschland hat in Georgsmarienhütte einen Angelladen "Angelparadies Risse" und er war auch auf der Stippermesse am 3.3.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ja ich weiß, nur hat der auf seiner Webseite nicht eine Rute gelistet.
Aber Georgsmarienhütte ist gar nicht so weit von mir weg...
Vielleicht besser mal vorher anrufen?

Grüße


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde Andreas Risse anrufen und mit ihm sprechen. Auch wenn er sie nicht im Laden stehen hat vielleicht hat er sie ja als Muster oder kann sie kommen lassen. Andreas ist sehr umgänglich und man sollte ihm die Chance geben. Die Matchruten von RIVE sind sehr sauber und hochwertig verarbeitet. Leider keine Billigware.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und in der Bucht werden zwei Sahnestöcke angeboten, neu, ungefischt.
Shimano Diaflasch Match 4,20m und Shimano Ultegra Match 390 Fast Action.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>


Hallo Christoph,

auf Deinen Bildern sehe ich dass Du Wirbel mit Karabiner zum Vorfach einschlaufen verwendest. Was ist der Grund dafür. Du bist doch sonst ein Freund des Minimalismus.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Apropos Sahnestock - wenn die Balzer Edition 1 schon so gut ist, will ich eine Diaflash-Picker gar nicht erst in die Hand bekommen.
Hab lange darüber nachgedacht, wie ich die Balzer-Picker-Aktion beschreiben soll, „feinnervig” trifft es wohl am besten.
Heute Abend werde ich wohl dem böigen Ostwind trotzend meine Picker-Erfahrungen vertiefen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Count Minimax meinte mal, dass der Ükel zwischen Thinktank und Tippgemeinschaft oszillieren würde; ich würdw ihn eher zwischen Thinktank und Selbsthilfegruppe einordnen. Wir ermöglichen mitükeln neue Erfahrungen die den Horizont erweitern, tauschen tackle, bejubeln Triumphe und beweinen (und analysieren) Fehlschläge.
Ich mag den Ükel.
Und ich erwarte von Georg stimmige Bilder und einen launigen Bericht mit diversen Fischen!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> auf Deinen Bildern sehe ich dass Du Wirbel mit Karabiner zum Vorfach einschlaufen verwendest. Was ist der Grund dafür. Du bist doch sonst ein Freund des Minimalismus.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Und was für "Karabinerwirbel"! - So etwas benütze ich gerade mal als Sollbruchstelle...!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Und was für "Karabinerwirbel"! - So etwas benütze ich gerade mal als Sollbruchstelle...!



Ab 16er Vorfach klappt das manierlich


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank erstmal!!!

Es macht einfach Spaß mit so vielen positiv Verrückten sich auszutauschen!!!

Die Idee eines "Ükel-Shirts" würde ich sehr begrüßen!!! Die "Designer" mal ran ans Zeichenbrett und einen schönen Entwurf gezaubert!!!

Meinen Glückwunsch auch noch den neuen Rutenbesitzern!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Und in der Bucht werden zwei Sahnestöcke angeboten, neu, ungefischt.
> Shimano Diaflasch Match 4,20m und Shimano Ultegra Match 390 Fast Action.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Hi!
Die Ultegra fische ich selber - sehr schönes Teil..#6.
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> auf Deinen Bildern sehe ich dass Du Wirbel mit Karabiner zum Vorfach einschlaufen verwendest. Was ist der Grund dafür. Du bist doch sonst ein Freund des Minimalismus.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Was nur zur Illustration, ich brauche den Karabiner auch nicht. Das war ein Wirble in der Größe 12, dieser passte nicht ganz rein. Muss ich noch ein wenig dran tüfteln, das er sauber abschließt. 14er dürfte möglicherweise dann passen. 






Das Foto täuscht auch, der verwendete Futterkorb sieht recht groß aus, ist aber der kleine aus der Range und nicht größer als eine Kastanie. Sind sehr extreme "Nahaufnahmen".  Es gibt auch solche "Quick Changes", aber nur passende aus der UK und dann für 4,00 Euro samt 7,00 Euro Versand. Nicht so der Hit. 



> Dennoch: du repräsentierst den Ükel bei solchen Veranstaltung- eigentlich brauchst du noch ein Stephan Gockel mäßiges Team Ükel Trikot mit garantiertem Augenkrebs - sponsored by 16er-haken.de



Lass mal gut sein. Gockels Outfit passt auch zu seinem Namen. :vik:


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die Ultegra fische ich selber - sehr schönes Teil..#6.
> Petri



Aber nur die blaue, die Super Ultegra kommt da nicht ran.
Habe auch die blaue in 390, leider ein Missgeschick gehabt und ein Stück von der Spitze ist abgebrochen.  Jetzt muß ich leider mit der alten Diaflash vorliebnehmen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber nicht nur Bilder schießen war ich heute, gestern Abend zwickte es mich schon wieder. Wenn schon nicht im Hafen, dann muss doch im kleinen Fluss etwas zu holen sein. Die Mission war recht klar: Rehabilitieren. Restefutter aus dem Tiefkühler geholt, nur das nötigste zusammen geschmissen. Nicht sicher war ich mir im Bezug auf die Rute. Match oder Handstange.

Ich entschied mich (Gott sei dank!) für die Matchrute, was beim Angeln dann entscheidend war. Dazu kommen wir aber noch. Eine Auswahl an Posen hatte ich mir zurecht gelegt. Die Strömung dürfte ja nicht so stark sein. Einige Waggler, einige Kanalposen. Bleie, eine Kleinteilebox und den Kescher verstaut, dann ging es motiviert ins Bett.






Als ich Aufstand, entschied ich mich den Hund mitzunehmen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wann wir los sind, aber so gegen kurz vor 11.00 Uhr musste es gewesen sein. Ich hab mich für den Spot entschieden, wo der Graben im Flüsschen mündet, nicht ganz unbewusst. Ich stellte im Winter schon fest, das der Teilbereich des Grabens, wo beide Gewässer aufeinander treffen, wesentlich flacher ist. Da das tiefere Wasser definitiv noch nicht warm ist, würde dieser Bereich vielleicht Gold wert sein. Angekommen mit dem Hund, machte dieser erstmal, was er gerne macht. Rumpoltern und ins Wasser knallen.











Ich konnte es natürlich nachvollziehen, obgleich sich im Kopf meiner Wenigkeit schon das Szenario des flüchtenden Fisches abspielte, aber auch hier geht der Hund vor. Es war recht warm, verwähren würde ich ihm diese Freude niemals. Ich macht mich an den Aufbau der 16er-Haken Stehkiepe. Ich schrieb ja Geomas schon, das ich definitiv und des Öfteren im Stehen angeln will. Die Lösung wird auch in einem Fangbericht in naher Zukunft präsentiert. Die *Zwei-Eimer-Taktik*! 











Auf guter Höhe passte alles was ich brauche Griffbereit auf meine Pennerkiepe. Ich konnte perfekt stehen, was anderen wäre auch nicht möglich gewesen, so war der Boden weich wie die Bundesregierung. Ich stellte mir eine kleine Schale mit Futterbällen rauf, meine Schere, die Maden und kleinere Sachen. Viel geht nicht, aber was man braucht, steht auf Höhe und es ist ungleich praktischer als wackelige Bansticktische und dergleichen.

Nach dem Ermitteln der Tiefe setzte ich zum Pendelwurf an und war sofort erschrocken. Die Pose hatte ein Tempo drauf, das mit schwindelig wurde. Unmöglich, das Fische diesen Köder nehmen würden. Sah mehr wie Formel 1 aus, statt Angeln. Gut dachte ich mir, Bleie verschieben, erstmal probieren. Es bestätigte sich beschriebenes. Keine Bisse. Was macht der moderne Angler? Er nimmt einen seiner anderen Schwimmer. An die Tasche gegangen. Na nu? Wo ist das Etui? Im Futteral geschaut. Im Eimer nach gesehen. Die Seitentaschen kontrolliert. BINGO. Ich hatte meinen Posenspender zu Hause liegen gelassen. Nur einen noch verpackten Pelletwaggler hatte ich mit bei. Die Kappe vom Stick abmontiert, die Montage schnell gebaut und den 6g Waggler zu Wasser gelassen. Dank seiner schmalen Form war er fast genauso schnell wie die andere Pose. Toll! Ich hatte kein Bild gemacht, habe aber eines als Ersatz von einer anderen Session.






Wieder auf den anderen Schwimmer gewechselt und dann erneut mein Schicksal herausgefordert. Dann kam mir der Gedanke, es im vielleicht 50cm tiefem Wasser auf 16m zu probieren. Für mich als Maulwurf schon eine kleine Herausforderung, aber im Gegensatz zu meinen lütten Stippposen ist der Freund für den Kanal sehr gut zu sehen und entspanntes Fischen möglich. Wäre da nicht die Strömung gewesen. Auf dieser Distanz und bei Wind konnte ich weder die Schnur richtig kontrollieren, noch hatten die 4,20m der Matchrute die passende Länge, um die Schnur aus dem Wasser für eine saubere Präsentation zu halten. Die Pose stand aber am neuen Spot 1A, so musste ich nur alle 60 Sekunden mich dann geschlagen geben und erneut Casten. Anders ging es aber nicht. Wäre das Flüsschen nur einen Meter schmaler gewesen, hätte es gepasst. Dafür fing ich dann aber wie erwartet meine Fische. So ist es fast schon klar, das der flache Spot effektiver sein muss.






Recht schnell ging das erste kleine Rotauge an den Haken. Ich wählte heute ein sehr dünnes Modell, welches aber eine Waffe ist. Tubertini Serie 4. Sitzt sofort in jedem Fischmaul, biegt aber ohne zu Keschern bei 200g Fischen auf. Auf Kleinfisch ist der Greifer aber eine Garantie auf fast 100% Trefferquote. Bei besseren Exemplaren drillt man aus und keschert dann. Zumindest aber war ich froh, schnell und adaptiv das Problem gelöst zu haben. Mein Hund war aber weniger glücklich, es war "Pisswarm". 






Auch die Ükel mischten mit, so zog ich, wenn kein Biss kam oder der Schnursack die Pose langsam in die Strömung zog, den Schwimmer ins bewegte Wasser und konnte mir die Hafensprotten zu eigen machen. Einen dieser fraß mein Hund, wie immer aber nur den Kopf. Die Natur kann hart sein, so auch vor meinen Füßen. Keine Ahnung was das für Insekten waren, aber ein grauer Flussbewohner, sah wie ne Kellerassel aus, schnappte sich immer wieder wenn ich mich bewegte, die kleinen freigeschwemmten "Viecher". Waren die selbe Art, nur wesentlich kleiner und in hellem Besch.






Immer wieder zeichnete sich das gleiche Bild ab. Innerhalb der ersten Minute gabs im "Grabenbereich" kleine Rotaugen, während es in der Strömung dann Ükelte. Eine oder zwei Maden waren egal, sie nahmen den Köder. Am Ende der Session hatte ich ca. 40 Fische. Gesamtgewicht vielleicht 750 Gramm, wenn überhaupt. Schade das meine Posenarmada zuhause blieb, aber so wäre am ersten Futterplatz mit gemächlicherem Tempo sicher mehr gegangen. Bessere Fische gibt es hier garantiert. 

Am Ende, nach etwa 3 Stunden, machte ich mich vom Acker, dem Hund und mir wurde es einfach zu warm. Gefühlte 25 Grad und die Wasserflasche produzierte Flashbacks aus der Kindheit. Die Tage am Strand, wenn das Getränk wie warmer Tee im Winter schmeckt. Die Fische konnte ich aber ärgern. 

Nächstes mal gehts mit dem Picker ran, im flachen Bereich, das dürfte eine spannende Nummer werden. Kriege ich die Bleie am Platz gehalten (müssen sehr leicht sein, weil extrem Schlamm), könnte ich den kleinen Rotaugen ein Bein stellen. Mein Ziel ist aber definiert. 100 Fische in 3 Stunden.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Sehr schöner Bericht, gibt mir was zum nachdenken.. .
Das Bild mit Pose und Ükel ist sehr schön.
Apropos Pose... bisher dachte ich immer recht gut, eigentlich viel zu gut, ausgestattet zu sein, aber verglichen mit dem was Du hier auf deinen Bildern zeigst, ist es dann doch eher frugal.
Deine Lieferung von Askari finde ich sehr interessant - von diesen Körben kaufe ich mit auch einige.. so 6 od. 8 .. - keine 80...

@Heinz: Ja die blaue in 390 - ist noch ganz neu und meine zweite, weil ich letzten Herbst einen Schritt zu weit nach hinten gegangen bin..#q.
Eigentlich bin ich kein großer Fan von Shimano Ruten, aber wenn man mal was Gutes erwischt, ist es oft auch richtig gut.

Petri#h

PS: Bevor Du fragst; ich habe alle 3 Teile erwischt - war schon abgebaut, sonst hätte ich dir die Spitze gerne geschickt.

Pps: FF, dein Hund sieht aus wie eie echte Wohlfühlsau...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Sehr schöner Bericht, gibt mir was zum nachdenken.. .
> Das Bild mit Pose und Ükel ist sehr schön.
> Apropos Pose... bisher dachte ich immer recht gut, eigentlich viel zu gut, ausgestattet zu sein, aber verglichen mit dem was Du hier auf deinen Bildern zeigst, ist es dann doch eher frugal.
> Deine Lieferung von Askari finde ich sehr interessant - von diesen Körben kaufe ich mit auch einige.. so 6 od. 8 .. - keine 80...



Wenn ich die Zeit finde, mache ich mal Bilder von meinem Angelzimmer, da sind manche Angelläden vom Sortiment her schnell im Nachsehen. Ich bin aber auch klar Ostdeutsch erzogen. Haben ist besser als brauchen. Sehe ich Angebote, die passen, dann Bunker ich ein. Ohne Sinn und Verstand und manchmal auch Übertrieben. Woran erkenne ich das? Die letzte Woche im Montag ist der Kühlschrank wie mein Setzkescher beim Hegeangeln gefüllt. 

Ich hatte damals nen Schnapper an Method Feedern gemacht, 40 Stück für nicht mal 10 Euro, genauso wie die Pellet Waggler. Generell würde ich meinen, das nicht mehr wirklich auch nur irgendetwas fehlt aber eines kann ich aus gutem Grund mit meinem sonderbaren Verhalten begründen:

Die besten Sachen verschwinden oft vom Markt, um mit 2.0 des Herstellers ersetzt zu werden und diese Sachen sind dann oft Schrott. Darum kaufe ich jetzt bewährtes doppelt und dreifach.



> Pps: FF, dein Hund sieht aus wie eie echte Wohlfühlsau...



Vor 5 Jahren aus dem Tierheim geholt, war ein richtiger Kampf das so geregelt zu bekommen. Haben sie arbeit? Ja, aber nur Teilzeit. "Dann haben sie keine Zeit für den Hund". Anders rum läuft das Spielchen dann in Tierheimen gerne mal. "Haben sie Arbeit?" Nein. "Dann haben sie ja gar kein Geld". Da siehst du in solchen Gesprächen dann oft den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.

Er selbst wurde damals vom Halter geschlagen und eingesperrt, bis die Nachbarn die Behörden einschalteten. Daher auch 2 Jahre im Tierheim, ohne Chance auf Vermittlung. Bei Peta wäre er jetzt Tod. Ihn traf aber keine Schuld. Daher musste ich auch nur eine Schutzgebühr zahlen und keinen Sachkundenachweis erbringen oder Listenhundsteuer zahlen. Seine Papiere sind aber auch scheinbar von vorherigen Halter gefälscht. Die eingetragene Rasse "Cattledog-Mix" ist zwar richtig, aber dezent verschweigt man den Staff.

Hier und da merkt man ihm bis heute die Unsicherheit an. Mit Geduld und Liebe geht aber alles. Harte Hand und Schreien bringt nichts. Er wird schnell unsicher, rennt dann weg, versteckt sich und würde definitiv Beißen, bei großen Angstschüben. Kein Angstbeißer per se, aber unter größtem Druck dann auf verlassenem Posten.

Habe ich alles in Griff bekommen, vieles ist vergangen. Absoluter treuer, folgsamer Hund, der durchweg hört. Will aber logischerweise immer an meiner Seite sein. Oma und Opa sind letztes Jahr mit ihm Gassi gegangen und er zog die Beiden bis zu meiner Angelstelle (!!!!). Ich liebe diesen Hund einfach. Spielt auch mit Kindern, gibt seinen Ball ab, keine Auffälligkeiten. Lediglich grobes Anfassen geht nicht, auch bei mir nicht. Dazu merkt er sich auch alles und speichert das sofort ab. Als ich ihm mal nen Anschiss verpasste, das er nicht auf die Couch darf, merkte er sich das bis Heute. Er legt den Kopf rauf und wartet bis ich Minimum 15x sage das er mit rauf darf. Ist aber auch nen schlauer Kerl und lernt sehr, sehr schnell.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du hast ein eigenes Angelzimmer??|bigeyes
Davon träume ich auch noch - ich habe nur 90m 3 Zimmer und wirklich überall trampelt man über Angelgerät..:c.
Mach mal ein Paar aussagekräftige Bilder, die kann ich dann meiner Frau zeigen, wenns der mal wieder zuviel wird...:vik::vik:.
So ein Zimmer wäre wahrscheinlich garnicht gut für mich...:q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Jungs,

wenn man nicht ständig mit dem Schreiben beim Rasenden Ükel hinterher ist, da bleibt mir nur übrig den Fängern ein paar kräftige Petris und natürlich vielen Dank für die Berichte, Bilder und Diskussionen hinterherzurufen!

herzlich,
Euer Minimax

 p.s. die rassigen, ultraleichten Riveruten stehlen mir natürlich schon wieder meinen
 Seelenfrieden..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hast ein eigenes Angelzimmer??|bigeyes
> Davon träume ich auch noch - ich habe nur 90m 3 Zimmer und wirklich überall trampelt man über Angelgerät..:c.
> Mach mal ein Paar aussagekräftige Bilder, die kann ich dann meiner Frau zeigen, wenns der mal wieder zuviel wird...:vik::vik:.
> So ein Zimmer wäre wahrscheinlich garnicht gut für mich...:q



Ich habe bei ner 83m^2 Wohnung nur den Kellerverschlag und den Platz über den Tiefkühlschrank.  Und die Ecke wo die Gitarre steht (ich bring es nicht übers Herz die Drennan ungefischt in den Keller zu bringen).


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich lebe im Angelzimmer... so schön! |wavey:


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich lebe im Angelzimmer... so schön! |wavey:




Glaube ich gerne!
Ohne meine Frau wäre ich da auch nach 3 Wochen angekommen..#6:vik:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Glaube ich gerne!
> Ohne meine Frau wäre ich da auch nach 3 Wochen angekommen..#6:vik:



Ich wollte es jetzt nicht so direkt sagen, aber es hat schon was für sich, nur noch Angler zu sein.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht, die Stelle kenne ich von älteren Bildern von Dir. Die Strömung sieht man den Fotos gar nicht an. An einem vergleichbaren Streckenabschnitt hier sind die Fische offenbar schon dabei, für Nachwuchs zu sorgen.

Das Flüßchen, das mich Ende 2017 so herausgefordert hat (mag diesen Begriff nicht), ist momentan leider nicht vernünftig beangelbar - das Wasser steht zu hoch. Angesichts der vielen Kuhlen (Wildschweinrevier) im Ufer ist es mir einfach zu unsicher, dort Strecke zu machen. Bin dort ja letzten Spätherbst einmal „abgesoffen” und mit nassen Beinen nach Hause gebrettert.

Und der Fluß nebenan - der Pegel ist seit gestern Abend um nen guten halben Meter gestiegen, der Wind weht sehr unangenehm aus Ost (direkt auf meine Nase). Mal sehen, wie sich die zarte Picker unter diesen Bedingungen macht.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> p.s. die rassigen, ultraleichten Riveruten stehlen mir natürlich schon wieder meinen
> Seelenfrieden..




Hallo Minimax, mit den Ruten ist es wie mit den Autos; nach einem Jahr sind es schon nicht mehr die aktuellen Modelle und jeder belächelt dich das Du dir nicht neues kaufen kannst. Kaufe eine Oldtimer und Du bist immer up to date. Es gibt so gute Angebote im Netz und für die ganz "Verrückten" gibt es ja auch noch die Split Cane. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht, die Stelle kenne ich von älteren Bildern von Dir. Die Strömung sieht man den Fotos gar nicht an. An einem vergleichbaren Streckenabschnitt hier sind die Fische offenbar schon dabei, für Nachwuchs zu sorgen.
> 
> Das Flüßchen, das mich Ende 2017 so herausgefordert hat (mag diesen Begriff nicht), ist momentan leider nicht vernünftig beangelbar - das Wasser steht zu hoch. Angesichts der vielen Kuhlen (Wildschweinrevier) im Ufer ist es mir einfach zu unsicher, dort Strecke zu machen. Bin dort ja letzten Spätherbst einmal „abgesoffen” und mit nassen Beinen nach Hause gebrettert.
> 
> Und der Fluß nebenan - der Pegel ist seit gestern Abend um nen guten halben Meter gestiegen, der Wind weht sehr unangenehm aus Ost (direkt auf meine Nase). Mal sehen, wie sich die zarte Picker unter diesen Bedingungen macht.



Ich hatte eine 2g Pose am Abend montiert, da ich auch nicht mit soviel "Druck auf dem Kessel" gerechnet hätte. Allerdings ist oberhalb ein Wehr und dahinter der Hafen und wenn der Elbpegel sinkt, dann zieht er auch das Wasser raus. Ich stellte aber schon des öfteren fest, das der kleine Fluss große Bewegung hat. 10g Tellerbleie sind teilweise schon abgehoben. 


Die Schwierigkeit war auch der Mix aus Wind und Strömung. Ich muss mal schauen, vielleicht ordere ich noch andere Posen nach, etwas bauchiger und schwerer. So schnell wie das Ding durchgerauscht ist, selbst mit tief gestellten Schroten, da geht kein Fisch ran. Zumal das Wasser immer noch zu kalt ist.

Fischbewegung war aber da, obgleich das nur Ükel waren. Frösche tanzten schon am Rand und auf der anderen Seite standen die Rehe. Ein Schwan kreuzte den Graben. 

Toll ist es ja. Große Fische werden auch folgen, ich habe ja noch keinen wirklichen Plan von diesem Gewässer. Aus Erzählungen weiß von 40cm Plötzen. Aber genau das ist immer so die Sache, da werden aus 20cm gleich mal das Doppelte. :q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri zum Fang FF. Immer ärgerlich was zu Hause zu vergessen.. macht einen aber oftmals sehr erfinderisch und geht meist mit nettem neuerlernten Input nach Hause 

Ich bekomme immer ärger wenn hier viel rumfliegt ^^ macht sich aber oftmals bezahlt Kleinteile rumfliegen zu lassen  

Heute Mittag nach der Nachtschicht geweckt worden mit einem Paket und dem Satz "hier damit das ganze Kleinzeugs nicht im ganzen Haus rumfliegt" 

Schon das zweite Mal dieses Jahr  So kann es weiter gehen.

Man soll zwar nicht meckern... Aber irgendwas kleineres wäre mir schon lieber gewesen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Minimax
> ... und für die ganz "Verrückten" gibt es ja auch noch die Split Cane.



Meine fische ich aufgrund des Gewichts nicht und hatte damit abgeschlossen, aber ich ertappe mich in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder bei Suchbewegungen in die Richtung.. aber da gilt es noch erst ein, zwei Techniken zu meistern, sonst wärs Perlen vor die Säue.. mal sehen. Oder doch lieber was mit modernen Materialien und dafür aus nem guten Stall.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang FF. Immer ärgerlich was zu Hause zu vergessen.. macht einen aber oftmals sehr erfinderisch und geht meist mit nettem neuerlernten Input nach Hause
> 
> Ich bekomme immer ärger wenn hier viel rumfliegt ^^ macht sich aber oftmals bezahlt Kleinteile rumfliegen zu lassen
> 
> Heute Mittag nach der Nachtschicht geweckt worden mit einem Paket und dem Satz "hier damit das ganze Kleinzeugs nicht im ganzen Haus rumfliegt"
> 
> Schon das zweite Mal dieses Jahr  So kann es weiter gehen.
> 
> Man soll zwar nicht meckern... Aber irgendwas kleineres wäre mir schon lieber gewesen



Glückwunsch zur Greys-Box! Praktisch sind die sicherlich, aber Größe und Preis haben mich früher vom Kauf abgehalten. Und man wird instinktiv dazu neigen, sich mit dem optisch passenden und ebenfalls nicht gerade billigen „Kleinkram” einzudecken, weil der so schön in die Box paßt ;-)


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Greys-Box! Praktisch sind die sicherlich, aber Größe und Preis haben mich früher vom Kauf abgehalten. Und man wird instinktiv dazu neigen, sich mit dem optisch passenden und ebenfalls nicht gerade billigen „Kleinkram” einzudecken, weil der so schön in die Box paßt ;-)



Ich weiß noch nichtmal was die kostet, noch garnicht nach gesehen. Habe schon ne Vorstellung davon was rein soll, weiß nur nicht ob die kleinen Boxen groß genug dafür sind. Soll dann eine Friedfisch Kunstköderbox werden. 

Sie ist aber eindeutig zu schwer.... Wird wohl die meiste Zeit doch zu Hause bleiben


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich lebe im Angelzimmer... so schön! |wavey:



Die romantischste und schönste Beschreibung einer Einzimmerwohnung die ich je gehört habe :l

Xianeli kriegt tolles zeug geschenkt. Mein Kram wird in Kartons verpackt und auf den Tiefkühlschrank gestellt - was habe ich falsch gemacht? (Wer "heiraten!" Reinrufen will ist disqualifiziert, so einfach ist es nicht  )


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die romantischste und schönste Beschreibung einer Einzimmerwohnung die ich je gehört habe :l



Irgendjemand (ratet..) hat meine Wohnung mal als "Lair" bezeichnet. Anglerische Aspekte sind in jedem Zimmer zu finden: Schlafzimmer Tacklehort, Angelklamotten und Rutenständer; Spiel/Arbeits/Lesezimmer Bindeschränkchen -Schreibtisch mit Rollenpathologie plus "Bib"; Küche Köderlager und "Futterküche". Im Badezimmer natürlich ein Stapel Rute und Rolle etc.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die romantischste und schönste Beschreibung einer Einzimmerwohnung die ich je gehört habe :l
> 
> Xianeli kriegt tolles zeug geschenkt. Mein Kram wird in Kartons verpackt und auf den Tiefkühlschrank gestellt - was habe ich falsch gemacht? (Wer "heiraten!" Reinrufen will ist disqualifiziert, so einfach ist es nicht  )



Was bringt mir all das Zeug wenn ich meist keine Angelgenehmigung bekomme weil ich auf die Kinder aufpassen muss oder immer was anderes zu tun ist ^^ würde ich sofort gegen mehr Freizeit eintauschen... Wobei die Zeit mit den Kindern natürlich auch schön ist. Aber anstrengend momentan ( der junge wird im Mai 3, Die kleine ist 8 Monate)  

Wird Zeit das sie 7 werden und mit losziehen können


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja... Angler, Jäger und so manch anderer Passionierter lebt eben am besten als Einzelgänger.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie romantisch - deine Frau hält dich in einem Käfig aus vergoldeten Ruten... .


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja das Leben ist keine Einbahnstraße rhinefisher. Wir arbeiten beide, Haus soll nebenbei gebaut werden und die Kinder möchten auch bespaßt werden. Ich bin kein Egoist und ziehe jedesmal los. Es gibt Dinge im Leben die über dem angeln stehen. Ich habe sonst alle Freiheiten die sich so mancher wünscht dann kann ich auch mal zurückstecken. Da stehe ich drüber


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Tja... Angler, Jäger und so manch anderer Passionierter lebt eben am besten als Einzelgänger.



Das beste beider Welten: Meine wunderbare Mrs. Minimax und ich leben im gleichen Haus. Ich in meiner gemütlichen, verräucherten Männerhöhle unten im Erdgeschoss mit all meinen Spielsachen und Büchern, und Sie in ihrem hellen, luftigen Wipfelnest im dritten Stock. Sämtliche repräsentativen Pärchenaktionen laufen bei ihr ab, bei mir ist hingegen immer Sturmfrei:k


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie romantisch - deine Frau hält dich in einem Käfig aus vergoldeten Ruten... .



Wer? Ich bin Einzelgänger, Egoist (was bestimmte Dinge angeht) und ich bin weitestgehend sehr zufrieden mit meinem Leben. Kohle könnte etwas mehr sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> aber eines kann ich aus gutem Grund mit meinem sonderbaren Verhalten begründen:
> 
> Die besten Sachen verschwinden oft vom Markt, um mit 2.0 des Herstellers ersetzt zu werden und diese Sachen sind dann oft Schrott. Darum kaufe ich jetzt bewährtes doppelt und dreifach.


Das ist überhaupt der vornehmliche Kaufgrund, einfach ein saugutes Gefühl die guten Sachen reichlich gebunkert zu haben! #6


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer? Ich bin Einzelgänger, Egoist (was bestimmte Dinge angeht) und ich bin weitestgehend sehr zufrieden mit meinem Leben. Kohle könnte etwas mehr sein.



Das äußerst tiefsinnige Kommentar galt glaube mir


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt der vornehmliche Kaufgrund, einfach ein saugutes Gefühl die guten Sachen reichlich gebunkert zu haben! #6



Bin ich dran. Was ich mag, wird eingelagert. Ich hab mich zum Beispiel in die Shinamo Exage für viele meiner Angelarten verliebt und bin dabei zu evaluieren, ob ich mich damit zur genüge eindecke, denn scheinbar wird diese Rolle gerade geopfert.

Nur der Schnurklipp ist Mist.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe keine Exage aber der Schnurclip müsste sich doch auch tauschen lassen oder nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das beste beider Welten: Meine wunderbare Mrs. Minimax und ich leben im gleichen Haus. Ich in meiner gemütlichen, verräucherten Männerhöhle unten im Erdgeschoss mit all meinen Spielsachen und Büchern, und Sie in ihrem hellen, luftigen Wipfelnest im dritten Stock. Sämtliche repräsentativen Pärchenaktionen laufen bei ihr ab, bei mir ist hingegen immer Sturmfrei:k



Mr. Minimax, Sir, Sie sind ein wahrhaftiger und weiser Gentleman! Eiderdaus!

Btw., liebe Trotter und Rover, Fischdeal hat nen NGT Kescherstiel in 2m Länge mit 65cm Transportmaß für <10 EUR im Angebot.
Ich meine zumindest Minimax wäre ein solcher verlustigt gefangen, ich habe ihn mir bestellt in der Hoffnung nie wieder mit einem 1,20m Spinnkescher eine Bolo keschern zu müssen


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Warum holst Du dir nicht genügend Ersatzspulen, die sind doch bestimmt wesentlich günstiger als die Rolle. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Habe keine Exage aber der Schnurclip müsste sich doch auch tauschen lassen oder nicht?



Puuuh, da habe ich keine Ahnung. Mir Gefällt einfach der seidenweiche Lauf, die gute Schnurfassung und die Gesamtheit der Rolle. Die 1000er Rolle hat schon einen Einzug von 61cm, was Top ist. Ich muss mir das mal ansehen, mit dem Klipp.



> Warum holst Du dir nicht genügend Ersatzspulen, die sind doch bestimmt wesentlich günstiger als die Rolle.



Ich habe ja schon Ersatzspulen. Ich hätte aber gern passend zu jeder Ruten und Verwendungszweck jeweils eine Rolle, um nicht an und abbauen zu müssen. Auch wegen Geflecht und dergleichen, weil ich je nach Gefühl des Zielfisches und Beißverhaltens mein Tackle aufstelle.

Dramatisch ist es aber nicht, es gibt bestimmt noch andere tolle Rollen, nur, was sich bewährt hat, macht mehr Sinn. Und Shimano selbst führt die Rolle nicht mehr auf ihrer Website. Das macht dann schon Sorge. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Shimano in der Günstigklasse gibt es merkwürdiges, da sind E-Spulen sowieso sehr teuer und explizite Einzelbestellungen können zu teuer werden und noch viel länger dauern, vor allem wenn es schon wieder aus dem Hauptangebot raus ist. Die ESpulen werden fieser weise auch öfter mal inkompatibel gemacht.
Von daher eindecken mit was gefällt - ist schon wichtig! #6

Wichtige Vorsorge ist noch: die nicht benutze ca. halbe Menge an Rollen usw. in Orginalkarton orginal-neu lagern. Falls sich doch mal was in der eigenen Rollenbesinnung ändert, wird man die mit Handkuss wieder los, auch ganz ohne Sperrgut - ist wahrscheinlicher sicherer als Gold für die Anlage von Euronen und Dollars. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, bin zurück von meinem Kurzansitz an der Warnow.

Um es kurz zu machen: der Ostwind und ich - nein, wir werden wohl keine Freunde mehr werden. Zitterspitze und Angler haben um die Wette gebibbert, der klare und unumstrittene Sieger heißt Georg.

War trotz 3 Wollpullover unter der Fleecejacke einfach nur extrem ungemütlich. Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, daß ich vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zusammengepackt habe.

2 Plötz, einmal etwa 23cm und einmal deutlich kleiner, gingen temporär an Land.

Fotos der schönen Rute werd ich bei passendem Wetter machen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Komisch ne. Im tiefsten Winter kommt man klar, war es aber mal 3 Tage warm, gehts bei kaltem Wind nicht mehr. Als ich mit dem Hund draußen war, empfand ich es auch ungleich kälter.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, bin zurück von meinem Kurzansitz an der Warnow.
> 
> War trotz 3 Wollpullover unter der Fleecejacke einfach nur extrem ungemütlich. Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, daß ich vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zusammengepackt habe.
> 
> 2 Plötz, einmal etwa 23cm und einmal deutlich kleiner, gingen temporär an Land.


 
 Petri, Geo, und Vorsicht nicht jetzt im Übergang noch ne Erkältung als letzten Wintergruss holen



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Komisch ne. Im tiefsten Winter kommt man klar, war es aber mal 3 Tage warm, gehts bei kaltem Wind nicht mehr. Als ich mit dem Hund draußen war, empfand ich es auch ungleich kälter.



 Das ist, weil die milden Temperaturen und die gute Sonne uns endlich wieder zu vernunftbegabten, fühlenden Menschen in ihrem natürlichen, paradiesischen Habitat machen, und wir nicht länger gezwungen sind, wie zitternde, struppige Tiere in lebensfeindlicher Dunkelheit und Kälte kauernd dahinzuvegetieren. Schätze ich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Geo, und Vorsicht nicht jetzt im Übergang noch ne Erkältung als letzten Wintergruss holen
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist, weil die milden Temperaturen und die gute Sonne uns endlich wieder zu vernunftbegabten, fühlenden Menschen in ihrem natürlichen, paradiesischen Habitat machen, und wir nicht länger gezwungen sind, wie zitternde, struppige Tiere in lebensfeindlicher Dunkelheit und Kälte kauernd dahinzuvegetieren. Schätze ich.



Solche Worte findet man also nach seinem eigenem, persönlichem Döbeltrauma. Na dann Sunny, leg los! :m


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Tricast
 Meintest du die Diaflash für € 550, hatte ich schon bei EBKleinanz. Gesehen ist mir leider nen bisschen viel Geld.

Ich hatte mal den Vorgänger die Tripple X in der Hand welche ja auch einen Diamura Blank hat wie die Microlite und wohl auch die Rive. Die Rive ist halt etwas leichter und soll auch besser ausbalanziert sein, aber alles nur angelesene Infos.

Ich brauche auch nicht das neueste Zeug sieht eh keiner da ich immer alleine los ziehe, und hier keiner so etwas zu schätzen weiß. Bin schon einige Zeit auf der Suche nach einer XXX oder Microlight aber die Preise...
Fische Sticks mit meiner vor 25 Jahren gekauften Twinpower SplicedTip weil mir die Aktion wirklich gut gefällt, die ist aber sehr Kopflastig. Hatte damals leider nicht das Geld für Tripple X etc... Nach 2 Stunden wird die ganz schön schwer. 

Hab für Waggler noch die Ultralight, die Aktion ist mir aber für Sticks nicht schnell genug.
Und für Slider eine Aerocast.

Sonst noch wer Vorschläge?

Ach als Rolle kann ich die Daiwa Legalis empfehlen, hab mittlerweile 2 von den 3012DA Spule ist größer als bei Shimano und läuft super. 

Grüße


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Solche Worte findet man also nach seinem eigenem, persönlichem Döbeltrauma. Na dann Sunny, leg los! :m



Die Döbel waren schuldlos, die lieben Kerle. Wir stehen ja auch schon wieder in regem Kontakt.
 Nein, der Winter war der Traumabringer. Eigentlich war der Kardinalfehler ja, das wir damals die Savanne verlassen haben. Nichts, was wir seitdem vollbracht haben, kann das aufwiegen, mit der möglichen Ausnahme des hellen Leinensakkos.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer Vorschläge?



 Vielleicht die Acolyte Ultra? Leicht ist die allemal, und soll etwas knuspriger als die Ultraligt sein. Habe selbst aber nur Erfahrungen mit der Plus, die ist für das leichte Wagglern aber doch etwas kräftig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die Döbel waren schuldlos, die lieben Kerle. Wir stehen ja auch schon wieder in regem Kontakt.
> Nein, der Winter war der Traumabringer. Eigentlich war der Kardinalfehler ja, das wir damals die Savanne verlassen haben. Nichts, was wir seitdem vollbracht haben, kann das aufwiegen, mit der möglichen Ausnahme des hellen Leinensakkos.



Och, ich glaube nach wie vor, das die beständige Erwartungshaltung eines Anglers der erste Stein der drohenden Enttäuschung ist. Immer wenn ich glaube, das mir etwas tolles gelingen wird kommt nichts bei rum.

Ich habe mich insofern gewandelt, das ich Pläne schmiede und dann trocken analysiere. Hält das Hirn fit und die Haare farbig.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Och, ich glaube nach wie vor, das die beständige Erwartungshaltung eines Anglers der erste Stein der drohenden Enttäuschung ist.


 
 Da bin ich natürlich ganz bei Dir. Die Kunst ists, diese falsche Erwartungshaltung in eine durch Erfahrung abgeklärte, ruhige Zuversicht zu verwandeln, und trotz Vertrauen und Beharrlichkeit im rechten Moment einen alternativen Ansatz zu wählen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort „alternativer Ansatz”: ich werd mir morgen mal ein kleines Parkgewässer ansehen (noch ohne Rute, nach einem Termin). Die kommenden Wochen sollte dort noch unbeschwertes Angeln möglich sein, bevor das üblicherweise wuchernde Kraut feines Fischen unmöglich macht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort „alternativer Ansatz”: ich werd mir morgen mal ein kleines Parkgewässer ansehen.


 

 ich wette, Du hast bestimmt schon einen Verdacht, was sich da drinnen aufhält..?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ich wette, Du hast bestimmt schon einen Verdacht, was sich da drinnen aufhält..?



Von kleinen Schleien und dicken Karpfen weiß ich, Rotfedern sollten dort auch gute Lebensbedingungen vorfinden. Rotaugen sind mit Sicherheit vorhanden, ebenso zähnefletschende Species, auf die ich nicht näher eingehen möchte.
Karauschen könnten dort auch vorkommen, dessen bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Wenn die Zeit für mehr als einen schnellen Gang um den Teich reicht, werd ich mal die üppig vorhandenen Schilfgürtel mit dem Mini-Fernglas nach verdächtigem Treiben absuchen.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Acolyte Ultra? Leicht ist die allemal, und soll etwas knuspriger als die Ultraligt sein. Habe selbst aber nur Erfahrungen mit der Plus, die ist für das leichte Wagglern aber doch etwas kräftig.



Habe ich in der Hand gehabt und mit der Ultralight verglichen die ich dann gekauft habe, die Acolyte Ultra ist mir im Mittelteil zu weich aber einen will haben Effekt hat die auch ausgelöst... sieht sehr edel aus.

Mich interessieren noch die Maver Nanolith und Chrystallight sowie die Matrix Reflex leider alle nicht mehr zu haben.

Grüße


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Habe ich in der Hand gehabt und mit der Ultralight verglichen die ich dann gekauft habe, die Acolyte Ultra ist mir im *Mittelteil zu weich* aber einen will haben Effekt hat die auch ausgelöst... sieht sehr edel aus.
> 
> Mich interessieren noch die Maver Nanolith und Chrystallight sowie die Matrix Reflex leider alle nicht mehr zu haben.
> 
> Grüße



Vielleicht solltest Du dann Doch mal die Plus in die Hand nehmen? Die ist mir vor Jahren begegnet, und wir sind jetzt in einer sehr festen Beziehung, dashalb kann ich kaum sachdienliche Hinweise zu anderen Ruten geben. Ich habe noch eine sehr feine, leichte 13er Wagglerrute, aber das ist ne 0er Serie und ich kann sie nicht identifizieren#c
 Edit: Vielleicht weißt Du ja Rat, oder kannst zumindest eine grobe Datierung vornehmen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4752664&postcount=2125


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Vielleicht weißt Du ja Rat, oder kannst zumindest eine grobe Datierung vornehmen:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4752664&postcount=2125



Wie bist du zu dem guten Stück eigentlich gekommen? Lass mich raten, es war ein mysteriöser Laden der dir noch nie aufgefallen war und nachdem du sie gekauft hattest war der Laden plötzlich verschwunden?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie bist du zu dem guten Stück eigentlich gekommen? Lass mich raten, es war ein mysteriöser Laden der dir noch nie aufgefallen war und nachdem du sie gekauft hattest war der Laden plötzlich verschwunden?



Leider viel profaner. Wir trafen uns auf der schändlich schlechten Anglermesse in Berlin, am Stand von Uli Beyer. Das Arme Ding war ganz verstaubt und hatte noch ein handgeschriebenes Pappschild am Bändchen von Angel Ussat, das hat mich natürlich noch mal angespitzt. Das einzig Anekdotenhafte wird die Anglophoben natürlich freuen: Ich hab mir einen von Ulis Weihnachtselfen geschnappt und ihn ein bisschen über Trotting, Centrepins und Coarsefishing vollgesülzt. Der war überfordert oder wohl eher angeödet und hat "einen der sich damit auskennt" angefordert. Auftritt ein junger Engländer, der gleich mit mir in seiner Muttersprache gesprochen hat. Ich war geschmeichelt. Lange Rede Kurzer Sinn: Nach einer Viertelstunde kam raus, Er war gar kein Engländer, sondern hat nur mit mir in dieser Sprache geredet, weil sein Kollege ihm gesagt hat, da "sei ein Brite bei den Matchruten." Aus Verlegenheit hab dann schnell die Rute und eine Weitere gekauft, und mich sso schnell wie möglich und rot über beide Ohren verkrümelt...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber als du wiederkamst war die Messe vorbei?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber als du wiederkamst war die Messe vorbei?



Zumindest wusste selbst Uli nicht, wie er zu der Rute gekommen ist, und was für ein Fabrikat es ist- Sie steht also mit Ziegelmauerläden in Verbindung..


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du dann Doch mal die Plus in die Hand nehmen? Die ist mir vor Jahren begegnet, und wir sind jetzt in einer sehr festen Beziehung, dashalb kann ich kaum sachdienliche Hinweise zu anderen Ruten geben. Ich habe noch eine sehr feine, leichte 13er Wagglerrute, aber das ist ne 0er Serie und ich kann sie nicht identifizieren#c
> Edit: Vielleicht weißt Du ja Rat, oder kannst zumindest eine grobe Datierung vornehmen:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4752664&postcount=2125



Die Plus hatte ich auch in der Hand und ist wirklich schneller aber da ist mir die Spitze nicht weich genug gewesen, fische meist 08er oder 10er max. 12er Vorfächer.


Einstegringe gibt es schon ziemlich lange. Der Griff kommt mir bekannt vor hat die so Schiebrollenhalter zum verdrehen? Dann könnte es ne Silstar sein. Hardy und Tricast hatten die Form aber auch unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. Mach mal bitte ein Bild nur vom Griff (vorderer Wullst Rollenhalter und Endstück).

Grüße


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Die Plus hatte ich auch in der Hand und ist wirklich schneller aber da ist mir die Spitze nicht weich genug gewesen, fische meist 08er oder 10er max. 12er Vorfächer.
> 
> Dann ist die Plus wirklich eher ungeeignet
> 
> Einstegringe gibt es schon ziemlich lange. Der Griff kommt mir bekannt vor hat die so Schiebrollenhalter zum verdrehen? Dann könnte es ne Silstar sein. Hardy und Tricast hatten die Form aber auch unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. Mach mal bitte ein Bild nur vom Griff (vorderer Wullst Rollenhalter und Endstück).
> 
> Grüße



vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich mach in den nächsten Tagen entsprechende Photos- Die Rollenhalter sind einfache Plastik (Nylon) Schiebestücke, geriffelt, jeweils mit Aussparungen für den Rollenfuß.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Tja das Leben ist keine Einbahnstraße rhinefisher. Wir arbeiten beide, Haus soll nebenbei gebaut werden und die Kinder möchten auch bespaßt werden. Ich bin kein Egoist und ziehe jedesmal los. Es gibt Dinge im Leben die über dem angeln stehen. Ich habe sonst alle Freiheiten die sich so mancher wünscht dann kann ich auch mal zurückstecken. Da stehe ich drüber




Etwas anderes hätte ich von einem vernünftigen Menschen auch nicht erwartet - wer das als Familienvater anders sieht, hat arge Probleme.. .

Trotzdem fände ich es ganz schön mit so netten Boxen zur Ordnung gerufen zu werden....
Meine Holde macht das aber auch gelegentlich: "Hu - das Wetter ist aber übel... wollen wir wirklich ans Wasser fahren? Sag mal, wolltest Du nicht noch ne Rute kaufen..? Schau mal im Netz - ich koche Kaffee.. ."
Ich bin käuflich.....
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meine Holde wuchtet den Driss einfach in die Kartons über dem TK-Schrank. Irgendwas mache ich falsch.
Aber sie hat auf meim juchzen wie schön  die Specialist 7 von Drennan ist nur lakonisch erwidert "es ist ne angel" - das sind die seltenen Momente in denen ich mich Frage ob das alles so ne gute Idee war ;-/


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Holde wuchtet den Driss einfach in die Kartons über dem TK-Schrank. Irgendwas mache ich falsch.
> Aber sie hat auf meim juchzen wie schön  die Specialist 7 von Drennan ist nur lakonisch erwidert "es ist ne angel" - das sind die seltenen Momente in denen ich mich Frage ob das alles so ne gute Idee war ;-/



Die Drennan zu kaufen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Drennan zu kaufen?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Die Frau nicht zu schlagen!  :vik:


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Über mich hat meine letztens in meinem beisein über ne halbe Stunde mit einer Kollegin/Freundin abgelästert weil ich mich Stundenlang ans Wasser setze und dann die Fischis wieder schwimmen lasse....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Über mich hat meine letztens in meinem beisein über ne halbe Stunde mit einer Kollegin/Freundin abgelästert weil ich mich Stundenlang ans Wasser setze und dann die Fischis wieder schwimmen lasse....



Für solche Fälle solltest du dir doch ne knüppelharte Matchrute suchen.

BTW:

https://www.cadencefishing.co.uk/pr...fishing-rods/cadence-cr10-match-fishing-rods/


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wow - haben die eine Auswahl..:vik:.
Vor dem Ükel hatte ich diese Firma garnicht auf dem Schirm.
Sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus..#6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Über mich hat meine letztens in meinem beisein über ne halbe Stunde mit einer Kollegin/Freundin abgelästert weil ich mich Stundenlang ans Wasser setze und dann die Fischis wieder schwimmen lasse....



Da hilft es nen großkarpfen abzuschlagen und mit einem lakonischen "Koch das!" In die Spüle zu wuchten  (natürlich unausgenommen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow - haben die eine Auswahl..:vik:.
> Vor dem Ükel hatte ich diese Firma garnicht auf dem Schirm.
> Sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus..#6



Der Mann dahinter ist auch Weltklasse und auf Youtube vertreten, ein sehr versierter Angler, der alle Methoden beherrscht und weiß was er macht. War vorher bei Shakespeare, ist jetzt Selbstständig und baut seine eigene Range auf und setzt eigenen Vorstellungen um. Das was man sieht, ist nur der Anfang.

Es kommen noch Bolos, Poles, Zubehör, Kiepen, alles was das Herz begehrt. Gerade im Bezug auf die Matchrute beschrieb er folgendes:

Ich mag wegen der vielen "turbulenten" Gewässer eine Straffe Rute, mit smartem Endstück. Die Spitze muss Weich sein, wegen den kleinen Fischen, aber das Stück dahinter muss Kraft haben, um auch bessere Fische mit Nachdruck über Hindernisse, Kraut und Kanten zu heben. Quasi "Anti-Englisch", wo vieles Weich sein muss. Da der gute Herr aber viele wilde Gewässer besucht, baut er scheinbar echt taugliches Gerät auch für unsere Anforderungen.

Die Wand aus der Feederrutenrange habe ich im Visier.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Über mich hat meine letztens in meinem beisein über ne halbe Stunde mit einer Kollegin/Freundin abgelästert weil ich mich Stundenlang ans Wasser setze und dann die Fischis wieder schwimmen lasse....



Vielleicht solltest Du dir mal paar anständige Ruten kaufen so mit 3,5 lbs damit Du auch mal größere Fischis landen kannst und nicht alles zurücksetzen mußt wegen Untermaß. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War vorhin kurz an einem kleinen Teich, ohne Rute, nur mit Fernglas und Kamera für ein paar Notizen (hab eine kleine private Gewässerfoto-Datenbank).

Von Fischaktivität war nichts zu sehen, aber die Bleßhühner und Schwäne waren bereits am Brüten.

Momentan ist das Wetter hier ziemlich ungemütlich, aber in den kommenden Wochen ist der Teich sicher einen Besuch wert.






Irgendjemand hat schon seit Glück versucht...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> https://www.cadencefishing.co.uk/pr...fishing-rods/cadence-cr10-match-fishing-rods/



Sehr interessante Rutenserie, auch die Feeder. Schön leicht dazu.

 @all:
 Schaut mal hier Jungs, 
 überall steigen in den Flusssystemen jetzt die Temperaturen und kommen dauerhaft in gute Bereiche-freu!
http://undine.bafg.de/index.html
 (Einfach oben die betreffende Regionanklicken und die Gütemessstellen betrachten)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da ich noch Bilder machen muss, habe ich gleich mal entschieden kurzer Hand die Picker-Ausrüstung zusammenzustellen und mir den Weg zum kleinen Fluss zu Bahnen. Dieses mal in meiner Parade-Disziplin.

Mal sehen, wie sich Beißverhalten, Fischarten und die Bedingungen beim Fischen gestalten. Bis Später, ihr Strolche. :g


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da ich noch Bilder machen muss, habe ich gleich mal entschieden kurzer Hand die Picker-Ausrüstung zusammenzustellen und mir den Weg zum kleinen Fluss zu Bahnen. Dieses mal in meiner Parade-Disziplin.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie sich Beißverhalten, Fischarten und die Bedingungen beim Fischen gestalten. Bis Später, ihr Strolche. :g



Na dann Petri heil!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Na dann Petri heil!



Noch bin ich nicht weg. :m

Ich werde heute mal etwas anderes probieren. Im flachen Wasser auf der "langen Bahn" mit einfachem Lockfutter arbeiten und genau vor mir mit Hanf im Takt schießen. Etwa alle 10 Minuten und dann nach 60 Minuten auf kurze Distanz wechseln. 

Gestern war aber jemand anderes zum Schauen dort, es ist gut Möglich, das der Bereich besetzt ist, dann muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja das hat schon was rhinefischer  Habe aber glaube den Hauptgrund rausgefunden ^^ das war eine Bestechungsbox damit ich nach der Nachtschicht unseren Sohn fertig mache und in den Kindergarten bringe  hätte ich auch so gemacht aber muss man ja nicht verraten ^^

Geomas dein Teich gefällt mir. Da dürfte in Kurzsessions bestimmt immer was schönes zu holen sein. Ein High Pod hat dir ebenfalls schon jemand aufgebaut  wusste garnicht das die Strömung in einem Teich so stark sein kann


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So... hab heute mal die ersten, noch hakenlosen, Wurfversuche mit der neuen Rute gemacht. Hier die Eindrücke:

- der Menava Blank ist, für eine Grundrute, durchaus schnell und hat ein sehr flottest Rückstellverhalten.

- das max. WG sollte so bei 50 gr. Blei/MF-Feeder plus PVA und Futter reichen. So war es geplant.

- für eine 10 ft. ist sie sehr wurfstark.

- was ich als halbblinder so feststellen konnte, ist auch die Wurfgenauigkeit nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Werk von Thomas Henschel sehr, sehr zufrieden. Optisch ist sie sowieso ein echtes Schmankerl in meinen Augen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: danke für den Link! Meine „Ecke” ist leider nicht präsent in der Datenbank.

@ Andal: nochmals Glückwunsch! Dann wünsch ich Dir schon jetzt viel Spaß mit dem Unikat.

@ Xianeli: der Teich ist ganz schön, verkrautet im Sommer sehr stark. Und man muß mit der Gegenwart von lärmenden Teenagern rechnen, für die hat die Stadt extra zwei Feuerstellen angelegt, die rege frequentiert werden.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> der Teich ist ganz schön, verkrautet im Sommer sehr stark. Und man muß mit der Gegenwart von lärmenden Teenagern rechnen, für die hat die Stadt extra zwei Feuerstellen angelegt, die rege frequentiert werden.



Wenn keiner Feuer macht, immer kräftig in die Feuerstelle pinkeln. Das wirkt und mindert den Spaß am Verbleib am knisternden Lagerfeuer erheblich!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das geht quasi auf vorrat?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das geht quasi auf vorrat?



Jepp... sehr nachhaltig! :q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Muss nicht unbedingt schlimm sein wenn sich vernünftig verhalten wird. Kenne das von unserem Maar ( angel dort nicht selbst aber unterhalte mich öfter mit welchen) . Dort ist im Sommer die Hölle los und es wird geschwommen und gegrillt was das Zeug hält ( beides eigentlich verboten)  

Alle Parteien respektieren sich aber und es scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren. Für mich ist die Menschenmasse allerdings ein k.o Kriterium obwohl hier wirklich richtig schöne und große Fische drin sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Samstag Mittag, Weib, Köter und Rhinefisher kommen an Rhein an: Direkt in der ersten Bucht riesen Party, 40 Leute, 5 Hunde und Massen an Beef&Beer.
Sofort gingen bei uns die, durch lange, üble Erfahrungen geschärften Alarmglocken an.
"Wie wird das morgen wieder aussehen.."
Normalerweise wie eine Müllhalde..:c.

Am Sonntag Mittag lag da kein Fitzelchen.... nix ausser einer Dose Sprühsahne. Wer weiß wo die herkam.
Es war sauberer als vorher!
Wenn das Alle so handhaben würden, dürften die von mir aus täglich feiern.....#6

Es gibt auch gute Momente..:vik:

PS: Fischt eigentlich irgendjemand hier so eine Cadence Rute?
Oder schonmal begrabbelt?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Fischt eigentlich irgendjemand hier so eine Cadence Rute?
> Oder schonmal begrabbelt?



Guter Mann ^^ ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die harten Matchruten ne alternative zur Float in unseren Satzkarpfigen Tümpeln sein und hoffe auf Erlebnisberichte bevor ich schon wieder einem Ükelinduziertem Kaufrausch verfalle


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Feldtest mit dem Picker erfolgreich bestanden. Im Gegensatz zu gestern zwar weniger Fische, aber dafür auch bessere. Die Ausbeute würde ich behaupten, wäre zu steigern gewesen, aber das Treibgut machte es etwas anstrengend. Zugleich war eine Beobachtung kurios. Ging Hanf als Lose Feed rein, haben die Fische IMMER nicht gebissen und es war ruhig. Habe ich Maden am Haken und mit der Schleuder geschossen, kamen die Bisse.

Kurios, also ob Hanf schon so unbeliebt ist, das gleich mal alles den Futterplatz meidet. Auch ein Korn am Haken wurde ignoriert. Dafür brachten die Maden dann den besseren Fisch und zugleich eine ganze Palette an unterschiedlichen Arten. Brassen, Güstern, Barsche, Kaulbarsche, Ukelei, Rotauge, Rotfeder und Döbel. Das ging kreuz und quer, samt Fehlbissen. Da scheinen es die Fische mit dem "Gender" nicht zu genau zu nehmen und schwimmen gleich alle zusammen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri,
 Fantastic, schöne Fische- und die Brassen machen schon Hochzeit. Was ist denn das auf dem vorletzten Bild?
 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na dann mal Petri FF :m

Haben ja ordentlich Laichausschlag. Habe ich bei mir vermisst obwohl ja eigentlich die Zeit dafür wäre. 

Ich weiß das Hanf oft in höchsten tönen gelobt wird aber ich konnte bislang nie etwas positives berichten. Wollte es dieses Jahr paar mal mit Hanfmehl versuchen. Hanfkörner empfand ich immer als scheuchend. Sobald Hanfkörner im Spiel waren ging die Frequenz rapide Berg ab. Mal gucken ob es beim Mehl ähnlich aussieht als


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Petri,
> Fantastic, schöne Fische- und die Brassen machen schon Hochzeit. Was ist denn das auf dem vorletzten Bild?
> herzlich
> Minimax



Auf Facebook meinen sie "Weed" :q. Wasserpflanzen der Vorsaison, recht dichtes Kraut. Keine Ahnung was, ich recherchiere mal.



> Na dann mal Petri FF Haben ja ordentlich Laichausschlag. Habe ich bei mir vermisst obwohl ja eigentlich die Zeit dafür wäre. Ich weiß das Hanf oft in höchsten tönen gelobt wird aber ich konnte bislang nie etwas positives berichten. Wollte es dieses Jahr paar mal mit Hanfmehl versuchen. Hanfkörner empfand ich immer als scheuchend. Sobald Hanfkörner im Spiel waren ging die Frequenz rapide Berg ab. Mal gucken ob es beim Mehl ähnlich aussieht als.



Soviel Lust wie der auf Liebe hat, so viel Druck war auch im Drill. Ich musste tatsächlich von meinen Thron aufstehen. Das Biest wollte um die Ecke schwimmen. #t

Jo, Hanf im Futter als Mehl ist toll, aber das Korn an sich bringt so gar nichts. Schein tatsächlich eher so ne Sache zu sein, die dort klappt, wo viel mit gefüttert wird oder verladen durch Schiffe. Bei mir an den Gewässern fange ich so gut wie keinen Fisch damit.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Petri! Ne schöne bunte Mischung hast Du aus dem Flüßchen gezuppelt ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein abendlicher Ansitz brachte kalte Finger und ein paar Fische. Der Ostwind pfiff nicht mehr so wie gestern, aber ungemütlich war es dennoch. Trotz der Winterjacke, die hoffentlich zum letzten Mal vor Ende November zum Einsatz kam.

Die Balzer Winklepicker hat erneut Riesenspaß gemacht, wirklich eine feine Rute. Gab 6 Plötz bis 27cm (größere hab ich hier noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen) sowie zwei Rotaugen-Mischlinge (nur ne Vermutung meinerseits) von jeweils gut 25cm.
Viele der Fische machten einen lädierten Eindruck, ein Plötz hatte wohl mal Kormoran-Kontakt, ein weiterer hatte eine Verletzung am Maul, die anderen sahen auch nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Petri! Ne schöne bunte Mischung hast Du aus dem Flüßchen gezuppelt ;-)



War alles dabei. Fehlen noch Karpfen und Schleie. Wirds wohl auch im Flüsschen geben. Rapfen wäre noch als Beifang drin. Wenn ich mein Restefutter verballert habe bespiele ich die Fische mal mit ordentlichem Teppich. Heute hatte ich viele aktive Futterreste mit bei, da geht der Ball sofort auf und die ganzen Schwebteile sind jetzt bestimmt samt Fischen schon 100km weiter geschwommen.

Dat wird noch ne richtig tolle Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *Jo, Hanf im Futter als Mehl ist toll*, aber das Korn an sich bringt so gar nichts.



 Das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen, ein paar % "Hanf Fett Geröstet" von Sensas boosten ungemein. Früher wenn Angelkumpel und ich das gleiche Futter verwendet haben und ich meins damit versetzt habe gings los. Inzwischen ist er auch bekehrt.

 Im Nachgang unserer glücklosen Expedition in die Mittelgebirge habe ich aber nun einige Dosen Readymade Hanf rumstehen, da werd ich den zweiten Teil der Thes auch auf den Prüfstand stellen müssen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen, ein paar % "Hanf Fett Geröstet" von Sensas boosten ungemein. Früher wenn Angelkumpel und ich das gleiche Futter verwendet haben und ich meins damit versetzt habe gings los. Inzwischen ist er auch bekehrt.
> 
> Im Nachgang unserer glücklosen Expedition in die Mittelgebirge habe ich aber nun einige Dosen Readymade Hanf rumstehen, da werd ich den zweiten Teil der Thes auch auf den Prüfstand stellen müssen...



Rösthanf mache ich immer selbst. Wie viele andere Mehle auch. Praktisch und relativ günstig, zumal man sich dann nicht mit dem überteuertem Zeug das Geld aus der Börse zaubern lassen muss. 

Ich bin ja beim entwickeln einer Speedfischen-Taktik, wo der Futterball schwimmt, sich dabei löst und über einen Zeitraum von einer Minute die Schwebteile konstant frei gibt. Sowas geht nur mit Saaten und Mehlen, die du selbst Herstellst.

Und noch ne supi Sache:

Nächsten Montag investiere ich in eine Action-Cam, dann gibts nen Ükelbombardement im Videostil. MUHAHAHA.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na da bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Hab schon viele sehr gute Videos damit gesehen, leider auch sehr viele, die ich nach ner halben Minute weggeklickt hab.
Am besten machen sich die Dinger auf irgendeiner Art von Stativ, bitte nicht vor die Brust oder aufs Haupt schnallen. Nur so als Tipp.


Mein Hanfmehl-Futter wartet noch auf seinen Einsatz, präparierten Hanf hab ich immer zusammen mit Liquidized Bread oder lose zusammen mit Mais gefüttert.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Rösthanf mache ich immer selbst. Wie viele andere Mehle auch. Praktisch und relativ günstig, zumal man sich dann nicht mit dem überteuertem Zeug das Geld aus der Börse zaubern lassen muss.
> 
> Ich bin ja beim entwickeln einer Speedfischen-Taktik, wo der Futterball schwimmt, sich dabei löst und über einen Zeitraum von einer Minute die Schwebteile konstant frei gibt. Sowas geht nur mit Saaten und Mehlen, die du selbst Herstellst.
> 
> Und noch ne supi Sache:
> 
> Nächsten Montag investiere ich in eine Action-Cam, dann gibts nen Ükelbombardement im Videostil. MUHAHAHA.



 Also, das finde ich übrigens grade bei zerkleinertem Hanf als Zusatzvorteil sehr praktisch, das die Partikel aufschwimmen und so beim Posenangeln noch einige Zeit als Zielmarkierung dienen. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, das "selbstgemachtes" viel besser  steuerbar ist - aber in die Bereiche kann ich nicht vorstossen.

 Das mit der Cam wird spannend, aber pass auf, dass Du vor lauter Dokumentation auch noch mit Freude und Spass angeln kannst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ na da bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Hab schon viele sehr gute Videos damit gesehen, leider auch sehr viele, die ich nach ner halben Minute weggeklickt hab.
> Am besten machen sich die Dinger auf irgendeiner Art von Stativ, bitte nicht vor die Brust oder aufs Haupt schnallen. Nur so als Tipp.
> 
> 
> Mein Hanfmehl-Futter wartet noch auf seinen Einsatz, präparierten Hanf hab ich immer zusammen mit Liquidized Bread oder lose zusammen mit Mais gefüttert.



Keine Ahnung. Es geht bei der CAM ja in erster Linie erstmal darum, bestimmte Themen und Inhalte einzufangen, weil du es in Wort und Bild nicht darstellen kannst. Zumindest nicht so, das es der 01815 Leser versteht. Dann kommen aber 50 Anfragen auf Facebook, wie ich denn die Montage binde, wie ich Köder anbiete und dergleichen. Kann man gut in Shortclips umwandeln.

Im ersten Moment hatte ich aber tatsächlich daran gedacht, das Ding auf die Birne zu schnallen oder vor die Brust. Mit Stativ musst die Szenerie einfangen und dabei Angeln, wohl bemerkt allein, dürfte nicht leicht sein, gerade wenn man die Spitze beim Biss zeigen will oder den Drill. Ich kann ja schlecht aufstehen, den Brassen durch den Fluss toben lassen und gemütlich auf und abbauen.

Das wird die Zeit aber Regeln und Lösen, mit der Homepage war ich am Anfang auch recht unbedarft und jetzt werkel ich an Googlerankings und baue mobile Pages. Ist ne Frage der Zeit, bis ich mit der Cam meinen Stil entwickel. Ich will keine 30 Minuten Filme machen, das kommt erst, wenn die Page fertig ist, was mitunter bei geplanten 400 Berichten/Einträgen etwa 2024 ist. :m



Minimax schrieb:


> Das mit der Cam wird spannend, aber pass auf, dass Du vor lauter Dokumentation auch noch mit Freude und Spass angeln kannst.



Ich Angel recht befreit. Die Bilder mache in Pausen oder im Vorfeld. Einige Ansitze plane ich nur, um bestimme Bilder überhaupt erstmal anzufertigen. Dadurch sammelt sich ein Pool und man kleistert alles zusammen. Die Schwierigkeit besteht halt in Bildern, wo ich als Angler in Szene bin.

Ich wollte heute ein Bild machen, wo ein Futterkorb dicht vor der Linse ist, der Angler dahinter Schemenhaft zu sehen, um den Wurf zu illustrieren. Geht alleine einfach nicht, unmöglich.

Ansonsten bin ich Mitten drin und habe Spaß. Auf Facebook steuer ich die 600 Likes an, am Ende des Jahres werden es 1500. Letzen Monat über 1500 Besucher auf der Page, mitsamt 8000 Seitenaufrufen und einer Verweildauer pro Nutzer von Ungefähr 4 Minuten (Topwert). Diesen Monat bis Heute bei 700 Besuchern, wird am Ende den März toppen. Das Ding geht Steil Freunde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Am besten machen sich die Dinger auf irgendeiner Art von Stativ, bitte nicht vor die Brust oder aufs Haupt schnallen. Nur so als Tipp.



Oder im Eimer  Wenn man das Ding eh aufs Stativ stellt kann man sich auch gleich eine richtige Kamera holen  Einziger Vorteil ist ja, dass man die mit sich tragen kann und sich nicht groß drum kümmern muss...auch wenn einem dann teilweise schwindelig wird beim Ansehen .


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Es geht bei der CAM ja in erster Linie erstmal darum, bestimmte Themen und Inhalte einzufangen, weil du es in Wort und Bild nicht darstellen kannst. Zumindest nicht so, das es der 01815 Leser versteht. Dann kommen aber 50 Anfragen auf Facebook, wie ich denn die Montage binde, wie ich Köder anbiete und dergleichen. Kann man gut in Shortclips umwandeln.
> 
> Im ersten Moment hatte ich aber tatsächlich daran gedacht, das Ding auf die Birne zu schnallen oder vor die Brust. Mit Stativ musst die Szenerie einfangen und dabei Angeln, wohl bemerkt allein, dürfte nicht leicht sein, gerade wenn man die Spitze beim Biss zeigen will oder den Drill. Ich kann ja schlecht aufstehen, den Brassen durch den Fluss toben lassen und gemütlich auf und abbauen.
> 
> Das wird die Zeit aber Regeln und Lösen, mit der Homepage war ich am Anfang auch recht unbedarft und jetzt werkel ich an Googlerankings und baue mobile Pages. Ist ne Frage der Zeit, bis ich mit der Cam meinen Stil entwickel. Ich will keine 30 Minuten Filme machen, das kommt erst, wenn die Page fertig ist, was mitunter bei geplanten 400 Berichten/Einträgen etwa 2024 ist. :m



Probieren geht über studieren, hab ich mal gehört. Also frisch auf ans Werk.
Längere Videos, selbst bei sehr interessantem Inhalt, die ausschließlich mit einer Kopf- oder Brustkamera gedreht sind, halte ich persönlich nicht aus.
Richtig gute Angelvideos, teilweise ausschließlich mit einer Action-Cam gefilmt, hat der hier öfters zitierte Mark Erdwin am Start: https://youtu.be/XEw-QZ7WeZA (nur ein Beispiel).
Technisch geht es immer noch besser, aber gut eingesetzte Action-Kameras sind allemal besser als schlecht genutzte „große Kameras”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren, hab ich mal gehört. Also frisch auf ans Werk.
> Längere Videos, selbst bei sehr interessantem Inhalt, die ausschließlich mit einer Kopf- oder Brustkamera gedreht sind, halte ich persönlich nicht aus.
> Richtig gute Angelvideos, teilweise ausschließlich mit einer Action-Cam gefilmt, hat der hier öfters zitierte Mark Erdwin am Start: https://youtu.be/XEw-QZ7WeZA (nur ein Beispiel).
> Technisch geht es immer noch besser, aber gut eingesetzte Action-Kameras sind allemal besser als schlecht genutzte „große Kameras”.



Ich habe mir auch dessen Videos angesehen und viele andere. Was man aus einer Go Pro 6 rausholen kannst ist zb. schon heftig. Aber es ist halt kein Kamara-Team dabei und es geht auch nicht darum Hollywood-Streifen zu drehen.

Das ich klever genug bin, sollte klar sein, um kein Video in 30 Minuten mit toller Brustoptik zu liefern. Eher Mixed-Marshall Arts. Sprich die Cam kommt auf nen Bankstick, Handy an, schauen wie der Winkel ist, Einstellungen vornehmen und Lets go. Dann Action-Cam Szenen bei Bissen und Drill, wieder Wechseln und labern. Wichtige Dinge hervorheben im normalen Stativ-Modus. Dann die Cam auf den Kescherstab. Fisch Keschern. Und das alles dann immer so weiter.

Das Bild ist kein Problem, da geht schon was. Mit der Technik von heute kann man viel machen. Eher wird der Ton nen Knackpunkt und das ist ein Bereich wo Lösungen her müssen. Meine Sitzkiepe will ich nämlich nicht mit Kamera-Ausrüstung füllen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eher wird der Ton nen Knackpunkt und das ist ein Bereich wo Lösungen her müssen.



 Das ist wirklich wichtig! Es gibt so viele interessante Videos, die einfach wegen Störgeräuschen etc. kaum ansehbar sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich wichtig! Es gibt so viele interessante Videos, die einfach wegen Störgeräuschen etc. kaum ansehbar sind.



Jop, das wird auch ein Punkt sein, der schwer zu Händeln ist. Aber wie beschrieben gehts in erster Linie erstmal um Short-Klipps. Mal hallo in die "Social Medias", mal nen tollen Fisch zeigen, eine Erklärung liefern. In der Zwischenzeit kann man ja schon drehen und Erfahrungen sammeln.

Da es bei mir aber so oder so eher um die Methode geht und das Verständnis gegenüber einer Situation, sind viele Dinge sehr einfach ausgestaltbar. Weder benötige ich Flatratehumor, noch will ich Entertainen. We will see.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War gestern Abend mal (Fremd-)Angeln, naja eigentlich ja nicht, halt "Altdeutsch" mit Wurm und Glocke, um evtl. den ersten Aal zu fangen!

Gab leider keinen Aal, eine schöne Barbe hätte es auch gern sein dürfen, aber auch die gab es nicht. Dafür 6 gierige Gründlinge und einen kleinen Döbel. Es war auch kein "richtiger" Biss dabei, alles "nur" kleines Geläut, so das man schon merkte, das wieder ein Gründling den Wurm attackierte! 

Habe noch nicht den ganz großen Haken benutzt, da ich erstmal mit kleineren Happen anfangen wollte. Auch mal kombiniert mit Maden, aber außer den Gründlingen gab es leider nichts!

Bilder sind leider nicht so pralle! Aber man erkennt schon, das sie wohl gut Hunger hatten!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> War gestern Abend mal (Fremd-)Angeln, naja eigentlich ja nicht, halt "Altdeutsch" mit Wurm und Glocke, um evtl. den ersten Aal zu fangen!
> 
> Gab leider keinen Aal, eine schöne Barbe hätte es auch gern sein dürfen, aber auch die gab es nicht. Dafür 6 gierige Gründlinge und einen kleinen Döbel. Es war auch kein "richtiger" Biss dabei, alles "nur" kleines Geläut, so das man schon merkte, das wieder ein Gründling den Wurm attackierte!
> 
> Habe noch nicht den ganz großen Haken benutzt, da ich erstmal mit kleineren Happen anfangen wollte. Auch mal kombiniert mit Maden, aber außer den Gründlingen gab es leider nichts!
> 
> Bilder sind leider nicht so pralle! Aber man erkennt schon, das sie wohl gut Hunger hatten!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Petri zu den hungrigen Gründlingen auf die „altdeutsche Methode”. 
Die hatte ich ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr. Wird mal wieder Zeit, daß ich den Kaulis und Gründlingen nen schnieken Wurm anbiete ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario,
 Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, und schon bald werden nachts wieder ganz andere Herrschaften anklingeln.
 Am Wochenende geht's familiärbedingt wieder an die Kleiniteiche. Da werde ich mich ganz lustvoll in mein Schicksal ergeben und versuchen mit verschiedenen Methoden gezielt den "Kleinen Vier" der Teiche nachzustellen:
 Miniplötzen am Waggler; Kleinstbarsche an der Spinne; Kaulis auf Wurm (Für Geo!); und unser Wappenfisch auf Trockenfliege.. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Mario,
> Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, und schon bald werden nachts wieder ganz andere Herrschaften anklingeln.
> Am Wochenende geht's familiärbedingt wieder an die Kleiniteiche. Da werde ich mich ganz lustvoll in mein Schicksal ergeben und versuchen mit verschiedenen Methoden gezielt den "Kleinen Vier" der Teiche nachzustellen:
> Miniplötzen am Waggler; Kleinstbarsche an der Spinne; Kaulis auf Wurm (Für Geo!); und unser Wappenfisch auf Trockenfliege.. :m



Na das klingt doch wie ein raffinierter Plan!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War eben noch mal „Erholungsangeln” in der Nachbarschaft. 
Wie üblich leichtes Besteck und Gepäck. Ein Dutzend Plötz (sahen alle nach 100% Rotauge aus, diesmal keine Mischlinge), 2 Güstern und der erste Brassen der Saison. Alle auf die Reste einer Dose Mais, die nun schon seit fast 2 Wochen Köder um Köder ausspuckt.

Hab zwischendrin mal wieder kurz den „Feeder-Kreishaken” probiert, die Fehlbißrate steig aber an und ich bin zurück zu einem konventionellen Haken.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, ich hab gestern Teil 1 meiner Literaturlieferung bekommen: "Angeln mit Pfiff", eine deutsche Übersetzung vom grossen Fred J. Taylor. Es werden hier weniger Montagen beschrieben (hier empfehle ich z.B. "Fishing Rigs" von Richard Blackburn), vielmehr macht sich der Autor akribisch Gedanken um die Lebensweise und das Verhalten der anvisierten Fischarten und entwickelt daraus Angelstrategien....und lässt den Leser daran Teilhaben (es wird sogar der Köder Weizen im sehr umfangreichen Kapitel über Schleien besprochen...als stiller Ükelleser konnte ich mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen). Das ganze natürlich auf dem Stand der Fünziger bis Endsechziger, aber wenn man es jetzt so liest erkennt man, dass der Autor in vielen Dingen seiner Zeit voraus war oder die besten Methoden einfach zeitlose Klassiker sind. Ich hab das Buch in einem hervorragenden Zustand für nen Fünfer bei Amazon bekommen, diese Investition hat sich definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Alle auf die Reste einer Dose Mais, die nun schon seit fast 2 Wochen Köder um Köder ausspuckt.



Petri zum bunten Strauß, der Maisverbrauch inklusive Anfüttern, bzw. hast Du noch zusätzliches Futter gegeben? Vielleicht muss ich mal in den sauren Kolben beissen und meine irrationale Maisabneigung ablegen.

@ Welpi: Danke für die Kurzvorstellung, sehr interessant
 Edit: Und schon ists unterwegs zu mir..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ welpi: Danke für den Literaturtipp! Meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Fische in ihrer Lebensweise auch noch auf dem Stand der 50er/60er Jahre, Taylors Beobachtungen werden zeitgemäß genug sein ;-)

@ Minimax: Ich füttere kaum oder gar nicht, wenn dann per Katapult gelegentlich ein Dutzend Körner. Die Fischis hier haben nach dem Winter offenbar richtig Hunger und da kommt mein Mais gerade recht.
Ein einzelnes Korn am Haken lieferte weniger Fehlbisse als 2 Körner.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



			
				geomas;4817388Ich füttere kaum oder gar nicht schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wär Mais was für die Teiche- so könnte ich vielleicht kleine Plötzen fangen statt winzige. Und Kaulis und Ukeln wären dann ohnehin aus dem rennen. Ich hatte letzte Saison auch viel Probleme mit Maisdiebstahl, so könnt ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal die Maisatrappen testen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ welpi: Danke für den Literaturtipp! Meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Fische in ihrer Lebensweise auch noch auf dem Stand der 50er/60er Jahre, Taylors Beobachtungen werden zeitgemäß genug sein ;-)



Ein bisserl muss man aufpassen, weil die englischen Autoren ein bisschen wenig über den Tellerrand schauen. Um es mal dezent zu beschreiben.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario, gefangen ist gefangen! Vielleicht hättest du nen Gründling anbieten sollen 
Auf Georgs Kaulbarschstipptourbericht warte ich nebenbei schon seit Monaten, jetzt muss Minimax das für uns erledigen weil geo nicht in die Puschen kommt (wenn du dich herausgefordert fühlst habe ich mein Ziel erreicht ) vor lauter Frust über mein Siechtum habe ich mir von Yates "A passion for angling" für nen schmalen Taler bestellt. Wenn ein illustrer Kollege wie Minimax sich als Yatesianer outet kann das ja nur taugen (wobei... kann mir wer die Unterschiede zwischen Yatesianismus und Walkerisch-Orthodox erläutern?).
Und bei Fischdeal bin ich ein wenig eskaliert. Verschreibungspflichtige Schmerzmittel und Online-Banking sind eine gefährliche Mischung.

Ich hoffe Welpi wird zu gegebener Zeit seine Beute hier vorstellen!
Und in der Ecke steht die Drennan... schlank, stolz, kühl und Wunderschön. Ihre Erscheinung lockt mich und ich will sie für mich haben, sie berühren.... äääh... vielleicht bessert sich mein Zustand die Tage für nen Kurzansitz.
Ich überlege der Rute einen Frauennamen zu geben. Frei nach Thirty-Thirty vielleicht Sarah-Jane...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht wär Mais was für die Teiche- so könnte ich vielleicht kleine Plötzen fangen statt winzige. Und Kaulis und Ukeln wären dann ohnehin aus dem rennen. Ich hatte letzte Saison auch viel Probleme mit Maisdiebstahl, so könnt ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal die Maisatrappen testen.



Probiers mal! Besonders selektiv ist Mais natürlich nicht - jeder Plötz, jede Rotfeder von mehr als etwa 12cm wird versuchen, sich die leckeren gelben Körner reinzuwürgen.
Ich hatte auch schon Rotfedern von etwa 15cm auf ner 3er-Maiskette (3 Körner am Haar, gehalten von nem Quickstop).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein bisserl muss man aufpassen, weil die englischen Autoren ein bisschen wenig über den Tellerrand schauen. Um es mal dezent zu beschreiben.



Darüber hinaus sind -wir sprachen ja bereits davon- unsere deutschen Fische bemerkenswert schlecht erzogen, bzw. wissen einfach nicht was sich gehört:
 -Erst gestern haben FFs Brassen und Rotaugen frech Hanf als loose feed verschmäht, obwohl es sich um den besten aller Köder handelt. 
 -Oftmals lehnen meine Rotaugen störrisch perfekt am Stickfloat getrottete Maden ab, und wollen sie nur stationär, sie wissen wohl nicht das dies die klassische Methode ist.
 -Und auf das Drama, bis meine Döbel endlich begriffen haben, das Früstücksfleisch ihr Lieblingsessen ist, will ich nicht nochmal eingehen.
 Schockierend!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht wär Mais was für die Teiche- so könnte ich vielleicht kleine Plötzen fangen statt winzige. Und Kaulis und Ukeln wären dann ohnehin aus dem rennen. Ich hatte letzte Saison auch viel Probleme mit Maisdiebstahl, so könnt ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal die Maisatrappen testen.



Die Maisattrappen (und sonstige kunstköder) sorgen meiner Erfahrung nach dafür dass sich noch ernstzunehmende Plötzen für interessieren. Sprich, du könntest mitunter sehr lange auf nen Biss warten. Angelmais hat sich für mich zum selektieren bezahlt gemacht, dosenmais zum anfüttern und wenn die Kinderstube am einzelnen Korn nervt ein festes, duftiges Korn des Angemaises drauf - das kann sehr gut helfen (oder alles zunichte machen aber no risk...)
Meinen größten Plötzer (35cm)  hatte ich auf eine relativ feine Karpfenselbsthakmontage und vier Maiskörner btw-  angefüttert mit etwas grufu und einer hand voll mais, ich hatte auf nen Satzi gehofft


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus sind -wir sprachen ja bereits davon- unsere deutschen Fische bemerkenswert schlecht erzogen, bzw. wissen einfach nicht was sich gehört:
> -Erst gestern haben FFs Brassen und Rotaugen frech Hanf als loose feed verschmäht, obwohl es sich um den besten aller Köder handelt.
> -Oftmals lehnen meine Rotaugen störrisch perfekt am Stickfloat getrottete Maden ab, und wollen sie nur stationär, sie wissen wohl nicht das dies die klassische Methode ist.
> -Und auf das Drama, bis meine Döbel endlich begriffen haben, das Früstücksfleisch ihr Lieblingsessen ist, will ich nicht nochmal eingehen.
> Schockierend!



Hanf wird aber auch in der Literatur nicht als guter Brassen Köder/Feed beschrieben. Meines Erachtens wird Hanf auch sehr gerne überbewertet. Hanf is not bad, aber nicht das Wundermittel, dass viel darin gerne sehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

An Wunderköder glaub ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr. Dosenmais hat wie viele andere Köder vor- und Nachteile, genau wie Maden, Boilies, Tauwürmer und alle anderen Leckerlis. Was ich an Mais schätze ist die sofortige Verfügbarkeit und die bequeme Vorratshaltung. Und billig ist das Zeugs auch noch.

@ Kochtopf: Nutzt Du Gummimais direkt am Haken oder am Haar? Bei direkter Anköderung mache ich mir Sorgen, daß der recht zähe Gummi ein Sitzen des Hakens im Fischmaul beeinträchtigen könnte.
Werd ich dennoch mal probieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geo: sowohl als auch. Ich habe kleinere und schlankere Maiskörner und dicke knallige, erstere fädle ich schon mal als erstes aus den haken (bzw fast schon schenkel), kleiner als 10er Haken gehe ich da aber nicht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geo: sowohl als auch. Ich habe kleinere und schlankere Maiskörner und dicke knallige, erstere fädle ich schon mal als erstes aus den haken (bzw fast schon schenkel), kleiner als 10er Haken gehe ich da aber nicht



Danke, Gummimais hab ich bislang nur am Haar angeboten. Werd mal wieder experimentieren, den Spieltrieb ausleben.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Artificial Baits bringen m.E. nach auch nur etwas am Haar. Ausnahme künstliche Maden als zusätzlicher Happen zu echten, lebenden Maggoten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Artificial Baits bringen m.E. nach auch nur etwas am Haar. Ausnahme künstliche Maden als zusätzlicher Happen zu echten, lebenden Maggoten.



Das ist die Paradedisziplin, sicher, aber Hanf, Maden, Mais taugen auch zum hakenköder. Wenn Hanf mal läuft  (soll es geben) kann man auch kleine Kugeln von Lakritzschnecken abknippen und auf den Haken ziehen.
Habe ich glaube schon mal erwähnt aber bei der Menge an Ükel bleibt Redundanz nicht aus


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also Hanf ist sicher nicht schlecht... da wurde ich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit so ein Gummiattrappen-Set bestellt, mit Mais, Maden, Würmern, Pellets, Brot usw. Benutz ich eigenlich niemals- ich misstraue den Nachbildungen, und die entfalten ihre Wirkung vmtl. ohnehin erst in Verbindung mit ner passenden Futterstrategie. Aber war günstig, von allem was dabei und die Box ist identisch mit meiner geiebten kleinen Hakenbox. Bei Mais nerven mich einige Dinge:

-Launische Effektivität
-Diebstahlgefahr!
-Überall die Maisdosen am Gewässer. Ichweisichweis..
-Mais ist so..so.. _normal , _ich denk dann immer an Goldhaken, Teleruten, Paniermehl mit Vanillezucker, Schnurrbärte und freie Oberkörper, WIWWIM.

Aber ja, es wäre Dumm in diesen Vorurteilen zu verharren.

 Edit: Andal hats nochmal zu den Atrappen auf den Punkt gebracht. Beantrage übrigens "Maggoten" zum Wort der Woche zu küren. Chub-Niggurath wird's freuen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Probiert mal den Grill-Mais, den es jetzt überall in den Gemüseabteilungen gibt. Ich finde den optimal. Härter als der aus der Dose und weicher  als der gekochte Hartmais. Am Haar und am Haken...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^ haha, der größte Nachteil von Mais ist sein Ruf (der auf mit Mais fischende Angler abzufärben droht).


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geben wir etwas auf den "besonderen Ruf"?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Geben wir etwas auf den "besonderen Ruf"?



Nö, ich angele fröhlich mit Mais getreu dem Motto „Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt's sich völlig ungeniert.”.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Geben wir etwas auf den "besonderen Ruf"?



Also, ich bin immer kurz vor ´ospitale, wenn mein Angelkumpel mit "RocknRoll&DickeTixxen" Tshirt, oder auch mal ohne, mit weithin sichtbarer Maisdose, mit halbem Deckel, ringsherum Körner, inmitten seines Angelplatzchaos sitzt, während in den umliegenden Gebüschen die verrostenden Dosen der Vorgänger prangen...

 (Wohlgemerkt: Angelkumpel hinterläßt seinen Platz sehr vorbildlich!)


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Nö, ich angele fröhlich mit Mais getreu dem Motto „Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt's sich völlig ungeniert.”.



Sollte das nicht besser heißen: Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, angelt es sich völlig ungeniert?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht besser heißen: Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, angelt es sich völlig ungeniert?



Stimmt schon, aber in Sachen Ruf verfolge ich einen ganzheitlichen Ansatz ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier an den reinen Vereinsstrecken haben wir zum Glück kein Müllproblem. Schlimm ist das der Fuldastrecke zwischen Kassel und Hann Münden wo jeder Hans Bambel Karten für kriegt.
Btw. Wurde ich an der Strecke in schöner Regelmäßigkeit von Beschnauzten Anglern mit nackten Oberkörper, Teleruten, Goldhaken und Paniermehl-Vanille Futter brutalst an die Wand geangelt.
Ich halte den Typus für gewöhnlich vielleicht aber normal ist heutzutage eher das moderne Spinnfischen 

*ed*
Maggoten ist wundervoll!
Wenn ich ernsthaft Ansitze ist ne Dose Mais immer im Gepäck, gehört für mich dazu wie Würmer und Maden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich bin immer kurz vor ´ospitale, wenn mein Angelkumpel mit "RocknRoll&DickeTixxen" Tshirt, oder auch mal ohne, mit weithin sichtbarer Maisdose, mit halbem Deckel, ringsherum Körner, inmitten seines Angelplatzchaos sitzt, während in den umliegenden Gebüschen die verrostenden Dosen der Vorgänger prangen...
> 
> (Wohlgemerkt: Angelkumpel hinterläßt seinen Platz sehr vorbildlich!)



Ach ja, ich füll so ne volle Dose Mais immer in zwei bis drei kleinere „Tupper-Style-Boxen” um. Mais und Tulip (Hanf auch) sollen sich auch gut kombinieren lassen. Tulip-Würfelchen gleich mit rein in die Mais-Box, der Aroma-Mix soll gut ankommen bei den Fischis. Probiert hab ich dies allerdings noch nicht, aber der Frühling ist ja noch jung.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



			
				Kochtopf;4817445
Btw. Wurde ich an der Strecke in schöner Regelmäßigkeit von Beschnauzten Anglern mit nackten Oberkörper schrieb:
			
		

> Neinein, fachlich wollt ich da gar nicht argumentieren. Das oben beschriebene Leistungsverhältnis ist sozusagen Normalzustand für mich!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich bin immer kurz vor ´ospitale, wenn mein Angelkumpel mit "RocknRoll&DickeTixxen" Tshirt, oder auch mal ohne, mit weithin sichtbarer Maisdose, mit halbem Deckel, ringsherum Körner, inmitten seines Angelplatzchaos sitzt, während in den umliegenden Gebüschen die verrostenden Dosen der Vorgänger prangen...
> 
> (Wohlgemerkt: Angelkumpel hinterläßt seinen Platz sehr vorbildlich!)



Ja würde es denn sauberer werden, wenn ich auf Mais verzichte? Ich nehme meinen Müll ja immer mit zurück nach Hause.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja würde es denn sauberer werden, wenn ich auf Mais verzichte? Ich nehme meinen Müll ja immer mit zurück nach Hause.



Natürlich nicht, du hast vollkommen recht- ich sage ja, das sind alles irrationale Gefühle bei mir. Ist ja dasselbe mit den unerträglichen Styroporboxen und Tauwürmern. Ich jedenfalls möchte jetzt doch mal die Maismöglichkeiten ausloten, mal sehen was das Wochenende bringt. Für alle Möglichen Köder und Futter, inzwischen sogar Maden, verwende ich Gefrierbeutel, die ich mit diesen Clipsdingern verschliesse. Ungemein praktisch, und besser zu transportieren als Tupperboxen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werde morgen mal an den kleinen Teich rücken, mit dem Waggler, aber dieses mal klassisch mit langer Antenne und dann den Köder im Mittelwasser präsentieren. 

Die Mission ist denkbar einfach: Das Restefutter aus dem Winter verwerten. Ich mische generell IMMER viel zu viel an und dementsprechend sammelt sich das. Schade nur, weil keine Rückschlüsse möglich sind, ich schmeisse da gern alles zusammen und oft sind noch Rückstande der Flavours vom Angeln enthalten. Das ist dann der "Unknown-Mix T1000".

Mal schauen, ob ich die Schleien schon sehen kann, obgleich mich wundern würde, mit dem Picker keine zu fangen, die dürften im max. 2,5m tiefem Gewässer schon laufen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, du hast vollkommen recht- ich sage ja, das sind alles irrationale Gefühle bei mir. Ist ja dasselbe mit den unerträglichen Styroporboxen und Tauwürmern. Ich jedenfalls möchte jetzt doch mal die Maismöglichkeiten ausloten, mal sehen was das Wochenende bringt. Für alle Möglichen Köder und Futter, inzwischen sogar Maden, verwende ich Gefrierbeutel, die ich mit diesen Clipsdingern verschliesse. Ungemein praktisch, und besser zu transportieren als Tupperboxen



Ist auch very english - alle Köder in irgendwelchen Plastiktüten. Mach ich aber auch nicht anders. Ist einfach praktisch!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist auch very english - alle Köder in irgendwelchen Plastiktüten. Mach ich aber auch nicht anders. Ist einfach praktisch!



....:q:q:q


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch und noch ein Petri an Georg und FF!!!

Na wenn Ihr so "geil" auf einen Kauli seid!!! Hätte ich Euch fast unterschlagen! Ist vom Sonntag Abend, da hatte ich aber nur ein paar Maden bei! Das war der Abend vor der "Sternstunde", da gab es auch "nur" paar Gründlinge und halt diesen Kameraden!!! 

Die Bilder bei Dunkelheit und Handy sind mal wieder fürn Arsch!!! Bin da aber auch nicht sehr begabt bzw. nehme ich mir da nicht viel Zeit, Haken raus und wieder zurück!!!

Mal als kleine Anmerkung, die ganze Fischpalette, die ich jetzt ab März gefangen habe, stammen alle "nur" aus 2 Buhnen!!! Vielfalt ist in der Weser sehr gut, was allerdings das gezielte Fischen auf bestimmte Fische schwierig bis unmöglich macht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir haben den Konsens: "keine Lebendköder in durchsichtigen Behältnissen im Kühlschrank" und daran halte ich mich, Tulip und Brot kommen in Ziplockbeutel


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke Euch und noch ein Petri an Georg und FF!!!
> 
> Na wenn Ihr so "geil" auf einen Kauli seid!!! Hätte ich Euch fast unterschlagen! Ist vom Sonntag Abend, da hatte ich aber nur ein paar Maden bei! Das war der Abend vor der "Sternstunde", da gab es auch "nur" paar Gründlinge und halt diesen Kameraden!!!
> 
> Die Bilder bei Dunkelheit und Handy sind mal wieder fürn Arsch!!! Bin da aber auch nicht sehr begabt bzw. nehme ich mir da nicht viel Zeit, Haken raus und wieder zurück!!!
> 
> Mal als kleine Anmerkung, die ganze Fischpalette, die ich jetzt ab März gefangen habe, stammen alle "nur" aus 2 Buhnen!!! Vielfalt ist in der Weser sehr gut, was allerdings das gezielte Fischen auf bestimmte Fische schwierig bis unmöglich macht!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Aber so ein "bunter" Setzkescher ist doch auch was schönes- man weiss nicht was als nächstes kommt, und das gilt nicht nur für die Spezies, sondern auch die Größe..

Gründlinge und Kaulbarsche sind mir eigentlich sehr sympathisch, zunächst mal sowieso, weil das Leben als Kleini ohnehin hart genug ist. Und dann sind sie als Bodenbewohner wunderschön gezeichnet -ich glaube der Gründling ist der einzige unserer Fische der violette! Partien hat. Die Tollkühnheit und den grenzenlosen Optimismus der Kaulis läßt im Maßstab selbst den grimmigen Hecht zahm aussehen.
Natürlich, wenn der eine oder andere so dichte Bestände bildet, dass alles weggeknabbert wird, ists ärgerlich -an meiner Angel aber sind sie seltene Gäste (wie ehrlich gesagt fast alle Fische) üer die ich mich dann doch freue.

Übrigens steht die Strategie und Taktik des Gründling- und Kaulbarsch-Specimen Hunting noch in den Kinderschuhen- und auch bei Kleinis gilt: Vor dem Kapitalen muss man lernen die Spezies ins Visier zu nehmen, und sich dann durch die kleinen und mittleren hindurchangeln.

Oder anders ausgedrückt, Gentlemen: Wer wird uns hier den größten Gründling oder Kauli der Saison präsentieren? Das Spiel hat begonnen..
 (Es zählen keine als Pferdegründling deklarierte Barben. Es zählen auch keine Braun angemalten Zander)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

...kann mich beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, wie klein die Kaulis meiner Kindheit waren. Das Mindestmaß für den Gemeinen Flußbarsch betrug 15cm - so „groß” sind die Kaulis wohl nicht gewesen. Die Tauwürmer, mit denen ich sie gefangen habe, waren teilweise länger als die kleinen Gierschlunde. 
Und ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, daß sie lila schimmerten (abhängig vom Licht).

Moderates Hochwasser scheint mir hier die besten Bedingungen für den Kauli-Fang zu bieten.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ne Dose Mais kann man auch gut püriert unters Futter mischen für starke Strömung.
Das bindet dann richtig schön aber löst sicch trotzdem noch relativ gut auf.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, daß sie *lila schimmerten* (abhängig vom Licht).
> Moderates Hochwasser scheint mir hier die besten Bedingungen für den Kauli-Fang zu bieten.



..stimmt, vielleicht daher die Assoziation mit den Gründlingen. (Und vielleicht ists irgend ne optische Strategie der beiden Arten)
 Ich würd ja -analog zu den Flussbarschen- die Kapitalen eher im Stillwasser verorten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..stimmt, vielleicht daher die Assoziation mit den Gründlingen. (Und vielleicht ists irgend ne optische Strategie der beiden Arten)
> Ich würd ja -analog zu den Flussbarschen- die Kapitalen eher im Stillwasser verorten.



Pardon, ich steh auf der Leitung: meinst Du Seen oder ruhige Bereiche in Flüssen? Letzteres scheint mir plausibler zu sein.

Es gibt einen Bach in der Nähe, wirklich nur ein Bach. Den will ich mir auch noch mal genauer ansehen. Ist mit viel Lauferei verbunden, aber hoffentlich einen Versuch wert. Dann eher in Richtung Gründling.


PS: Hab eben noch mal schnell nachgesehen: angeblich findet man besonders große Kaulis in den Haffs (die ich extrem selten beangele). In stehenden Gewässern hab ich noch nie einen gefangen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Pardon, ich steh auf der Leitung: meinst Du Seen oder ruhige Bereiche in Flüssen? Letzteres scheint mir plausibler zu sein.
> 
> Es gibt einen Bach in der Nähe, wirklich nur ein Bach. Den will ich mir auch noch mal genauer ansehen. Ist mit viel Lauferei verbunden, aber hoffentlich einen Versuch wert. Dann eher in Richtung Gründling.



Die beiden haben ja unterschiedliche Bereiche. Ich glaube, um auf Kapitale zu stossen, und störende Beifänge (alle anderen Spezies) auszuschalten, muss man kleine Bereiche ausfindig machen, in denen sich Kolonien aufhalten. Bei Gründlingen wäre das auf jeden Fall im Fliesswasser, aber gemäßigtem. Bei Kaulis denke ich dann eher an Flachbereiche von Stillwassern.
Hier übrigens ein ganz süßer Link zum Kauli:
https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjo...-angling-team/its-a-ruffe-old-world-out-there

 Edit: Ich hab beispielsweise in den Kleiniteichen einzwei Stellen, da kann ich mit richtigem Köder und Präsentation auf Kauligarantie setzen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich hab in den letzten Jahren eher selten mit Wurm oder Made geangelt, der gierigen kleinen Flußbarsche wegen. Deshalb ist mein Erfahrungsschatz noch ausbaufähig. Gut möglich, daß ich Trottel die ultimativen Kauli-Hotspots mit Mais oder Brot beangelt habe ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Guten Morgen!
Wie krass seit ihr denn drauf... .
Wenn jemand Mais und Teleruten verwendet, eventuell ne Flasche Bier trinkt und womöglich ein albernes Shirt trägt, ist das gleich eine minderwertige Person? Ein schlechterer Angler?
In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es einige überaus wohlhabende Akademiker, die genau so angeln und sich nicht darum kümmern ob die Rute 50 oder 500€ kostet.
Teleruten sind weit besser als ihr Ruf; von meinen Top Ten Ruten der letzten 20 Jahre waren 3 Teleruten - 30% ist kein schlechter Wert.. .

Btw. Habt ihr schonmal einen Angelgott getroffen? Ich schon - und der angelte mit Teleruten... .
Mit ende 20 habe ich das mit der Angelei noch ernst genommen und eigentlich auch nichts anderes gemacht.
Wenn ich in einer Gruppe geangelt habe, lagen meine Ergebnisse immer im oberen Drittel, und ich war damals ein Könner, denn ich hatte reichlich übung.
Dann kam Franz Flöckinger - der Angelgott.
Damals fand ich alte Autos recht gut und Franz konnte schweißen.. .
Irgendwann kamen wir aufs angeln und da der Franz mir schon einige Karren restauriert hatte, habe ich ihn zu fischen eingeladen.
Wir fischten 50cm nebeneinander, gleiche Montage, gleicher Köder.
Franz fing - ich nicht.. .
Wir wechselten die Stelle - Franz fing - ich nicht.
Wir sind dann noch so einige male gemeinsam losgezogen.
IMMER das gleiche - Franz fing, Rhinefisher auch, aber bestenfalls die Hälfte.. .
Das kann ich mir bis heute nur mit seiner wahrscheinlich direkten Abstammung von Petrus erkähren.
Franz angelte ausschließlich mit Teleruten, benutzte gerne Mais und war, im Gegensatz zu mir, ein ECHTER Könner.. .

So einen Anglgott habe ich zum glück nie wieder getroffen..:vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Wie krass seit ihr denn drauf... .
> Wenn jemand Mais und Teleruten verwendet, eventuell ne Flasche Bier trinkt und womöglich ein albernes Shirt trägt, ist das gleich eine minderwertige Person? Ein schlechterer Angler?
> In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es einige überaus wohlhabende Akademiker, die genau so angeln



 Guten Morgen, nicht falsch verstehen, es ging ja um die Überwindung genau dieses Vorurteils, das ja auch einhelllig abgelehnt wurde. Das ist übrigens eine gute Beschreibung meines Angelkumpels und wirklich guten Freundes, der promovierter Naturwissenschaftler ist und sowohl seine Entspannung am Wasser als auch seine Teles liebt#6
 So einen Angelgott wie den Franz den du beschreibts hätt ich auch gerne- ist noch viel anglerische Luft nach oben bei mir. Was ist denn aus dem geworden?


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, nicht falsch verstehen, es ging ja um die Überwindung genau dieses Vorurteils, das ja auch einhelllig abgelehnt wurde. Das ist übrigens eine gute Beschreibung meines Angelkumpels und wirklich guten Freundes, der promovierter Naturwissenschaftler ist und sowohl seine Entspannung am Wasser als auch seine Teles liebt#6
> So einen Angelgott wie den Franz den du beschreibts hätt ich auch gerne- ist noch viel anglerische Luft nach oben bei mir. Was ist denn aus dem geworden?




Dann bin ich ja mal wieder der Depp, aber auch beruhigt....

Franz ist tot.
Man konnte von dem Mann aber auch nix lernen - technisch war ich dem weit überlegen.
Der hatte einfach total unglaubliches Glück.
Glück triffts aber auch nicht... da war irgendwas unergründliches... geradezu unheimliches.. .
Bis heute habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung wie der das gemacht hat - und ich grüble da schon ein viertel Jahrhundert drüber.. #c.

Mal was anderes: Seit 50 Jahren benutze ich das immer gleiche Futter, bin eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden, habe mir jetzt dummerweise den Futterthread durchgelesen und komme mir nun vor wie der totale Futterlegastheniker..:q.

Das Futter ist bei mir immer 4 Teilig: 1 Teil Weizenkleie, 1 Teil "Flüssich Brrodt", 1 Teil gekauftes Fertigfutter und 1 Teil Köder.
Der Anteil an Ködern liegt allerdings meist deutlich unter 25% - ich kippe nicht 1kg Maden in 3kg Futter.. .
Wenn ich etwas mehr Bindung brauche, kommt "Brata" zum einsatz.
Gewicht bringt nasser Sand.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?
Wenn ihr ein solch einfaches Futter verwenden müsstet, was würdet ihr verbessern?

Petri#h


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal wieder der Depp, aber auch beruhigt....
> 
> Franz ist tot.
> Man konnte von dem Mann aber auch nix lernen - technisch war ich dem weit überlegen.
> Der hatte einfach total unglaubliches Glück.
> Glück triffts aber auch nicht... da war irgendwas unergründliches... geradezu unheimliches.. .
> Bis heute habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung wie der das gemacht hat - und ich grüble da schon ein viertel Jahrhundert drüber.. #c......



So einen "Franz" habe ich auch im Bekanntenkreis.
Kleines Beispiel: Wir sitzen an unserem Vereinsteich und angeln mit Köderfisch auf Aal und Zander. Die beste Stelle für unsere Zielfische sind im Weidenwurzelwerk der ca. 20 Meter entfernten kleinen Insel. Unser "Franz" kommt dazu, schnorrt 2 Köderfische, ködert diese an und wirft aus. Wir mussten beim Auswerfen immer aufpassen, nicht zu weit zu werfen um nicht die Montage in dem Weidenwurzelwerk zu verlieren, unser "Glückspitz" nicht, er hatte nur 19,50 Meter Schnur auf den Rollen.
Soll ich euch noch verraten, wer an diesem Tag den ersten Zander gefangen hat?

@rhinefisher
Wenn du doch mit deinem Futter bisher zufrieden warst, würde ich doch nicht viel ändern.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja - das scheint eine gute Gegend für "Angelgötter" zu sein - Franz und rhinefisher kommen aus Hochdahl...:vik:.
Den U-See habe ich als Kind schon heimgesucht..:q.

Beim Futter bin ich einfach neugierig - nicht übermäßig.. aber immerhin.. .
Vielleicht einfach mal etwas Neues ausprobieren...#c


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei deinem Futter fehlt Buttervanillearoma :m


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei deinen Futter fehlt Buttervanillearoma :m



Mach mich nur fertig....:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um unsere Kaulichallenge Weidgerecht und moralisch integer (!) zu gestalten noch eine Idee von mir: Kollege Kalweit der Ältere hat in einem Artikel über Posenangeln auf Barsch eine durchgebundene Montage mit folgendem Gimmick gefischt: direkt übern Haken hat er eine Scheibe Klarsichthüllenfolie von ø2cm aufgefädelt und damit das verangeln der Kinderstube weitgehend ausgeschlossen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Abhakmatte ebenfalls Pflicht?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Abhakmatte ebenfalls Pflicht?



Weder Pflicht noch erbeten- totale anglerische Freiheit bei der grossen Kaulbarschrallye!

Achso, Senke ist allerdings nicht erlaubt


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jo!

Sonst noch Fragen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Abhakmatte ebenfalls Pflicht?



Selbstverständlich! Besser wäre natürlich ein „Carp Cradle” ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Super, ich hoffe wir fischen dann auch CIPS-Konform. Zieht euch warm an, die Elbe und der Hafen sind Gefilde, wo Kaulbarsche Brassen fressen. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Um unsere Kaulichallenge Weidgerecht und moralisch integer (!) zu gestalten noch eine Idee von mir: Kollege Kalweit der Ältere hat in einem Artikel über Posenangeln auf Barsch eine durchgebundene Montage mit folgendem Gimmick gefischt: direkt übern Haken hat er eine Scheibe Klarsichthüllenfolie von ø2cm aufgefädelt und damit das verangeln der Kinderstube weitgehend ausgeschlossen



Vermutlich eine gute Idee, aber Klarsichtfolie in Hakennähe - ne, irgendetwas sträubt sich da in mir.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> irgendetwas sträubt sich da in mir.



Nicht nur bei dir. Ich hab letztens erst bei einem Matrix Video gesehen, wie man Hanf mit Plastikstäbchen auf dem Haken fixiert. Wie viel davon im Wasser landet, wird natürlich nicht erwähnt. 

Zumal Kaulis nicht zimperlich sind. 4er Haken mit Tauwurm drauf ist ne Vorspeise. :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kenn den (guten) Kalweitartikel auch, aber die Klarsichtfolie erschien mir ebenfalls nicht so superpraktikabel.

 Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die tiefschluckerfabel bei Kaulis und Kleinbarschen ja auch zu einem Gutteil darauf beruht, das diese sich unbemerkt stundenlang an groben Aalmontagen etc. zu schaffen machen können.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zumal Kaulis nicht zimperlich sind. 4er Haken mit Tauwurm drauf ist ne Vorspeise. :q



 Das ist der richtige Weg zum Kaptialen, dann aber mit ultrafeiner Bissanzeige. Meine lokalkaulis sind jedenfalls doch recht zärtlich und träge


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja wenn die Barsche im Rudel rumziehen dann schlägt der Vielfraßmodus zu (Meins, meins...) und es wird inhaliert. Egal ob Tauwurm an einer 2gr Pose oder grobe Aalmontage - rektal tiefes Schlucken ist bei Barschen  immer drin


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> - rektal tiefes Schlucken ist bei Barschen immer drin


 Auch wieder wahr. Überhaupt sind Barsche beim gezielten Kaulbarschangeln der Hauptstörenfried. Wie gesagt, man braucht ne stelle mit einer vielköpfigen Kaulbarschkolonie. Insofern: Location, Location, Location! (Ka-tsching, 5er)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die feinste Bissanzeige nützt nichts. Kaulis ziehen nicht an, sie Saugen ein und bleiben auf der Stelle stehen. Da ist nichts mit Bissanzeige beim Grundangeln. Selbst im Stillwasser an der Pose, wenn das Vorfach abgelegt wird, entgehen dir die kleinen Biester.

Gefühlt aus meiner Kindheit waren sie Nachts mobiler und machen mehr Aktion, am Tage immer selbes Muster.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kaulis kommen des nachts richtig auf Touren, tagsüber sind sie eher schüchtern - nichtsdestotrotz stehen sie mE ihren größeren Vettern in Gier und Selbstüberschätzung in nix nach.

Quasi die Kaninchendackel des Süßwassers


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei der Kaulichallenge könnt ihr mich gleich auf den letzten Platz setzen und  festtackern. Die haben wir genauso wenig wie die Grümdlinge im Beritt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei der Kaulichallenge könnt ihr mich gleich auf den letzten Platz setzen und festtackern. Die haben wir genauso wenig wie die Grümdlinge im Beritt.



Das ist natürlich ein Problem. Überhaupt ergibt die Recherche, dass gute Kaulbarschgewässer ungleich verteilt sind. Die wahren Monster stammen vor allem aus den Brackwassern der Küstenzone, Häfen, Mündungen, Boddengewässer. Die Unterelbe z.B. scheint so eine Art Cassien der Kaulihantaszene zu sein. 20cm+ Fische sollen dort keine Seltenheit sein! 
Es ist natürlich klar, das die ganz anderes Gerät erfordern als unsere moderaten Inlandskaulis.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab schon die Stammtisch-Gemeinde ausgeschwärmt auf der Jagd nach Kaulis vor Augen, während Andal in aller Rute Schleie um Schleie aus dem Kraut leiert ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab schon die Stammtisch-Gemeinde ausgeschwärmt auf der Jagd nach Kaulis vor Augen, während Andal in aller Rute Schleie um Schleie aus dem Kraut leiert ;-)



Stimmt, Schleien als unerwünschter Beifang könnten ein Problem darstellen


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Problem. Überhaupt ergibt die Recherche, dass gute Kaulbarschgewässer ungleich verteilt sind. Die wahren Monster stammen vor allem aus den Brackwassern der Küstenzone, Häfen, Mündungen, Boddengewässer. Die Unterelbe z.B. scheint so eine Art Cassien der Kaulihantaszene zu sein. 20cm+ Fische sollen dort keine Seltenheit sein!
> Es ist natürlich klar, das die ganz anderes Gerät erfordern als unsere moderaten Inlandskaulis.



Unter ner 3lbs Rute mit 35er Mono muss man da gar nicht erst auftauchen!
Hier in der Fulle gibt es Gründlinge und Kaulis in einträchtiger Nachbarschaft, einzig Johnnies, Pferdegründlinge und Seargents vergällen mir die challenge


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Abhängig von der Stelle meiner ersten Versuche in Sachen Kauli könnte der Beifang aus Grundeln, kleinen Flundern oder Aalmuttern bestehen (neben den üblichen Verdächtigen). Die Tincas sind nicht vollkommen aus dem Rennen; ein Beifang der grünen Schönheiten an den mutmaßlichen Kauli-Tummelplätzen ist aber höchst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier in der Fulle gibt es Gründlinge und Kaulis in einträchtiger Nachbarschaft, einzig Johnnies, Pferdegründlinge und Seargents vergällen mir die challenge


 
 Verdammtes Kroppzeugs!



geomas schrieb:


> Abhängig von der Stelle meiner ersten Versuche in Sachen Kauli könnte der Beifang aus Grundeln, kleinen Flundern oder Aalmuttern bestehen (neben den üblichen Verdächtigen). Die Tincas sind nicht vollkommen aus dem Rennen; ein Beifang der grünen Schönheiten an den mutmaßlichen Kauli-Tummelplätzen ist aber höchst unwahrscheinlich.


 
 Flundern, Aalmuttern: heißt das, es ist an den Stellen ein bisschen salzig?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Flundern, Aalmuttern: heißt das, es ist an den Stellen ein bisschen salzig?



Nein Max, dort ist es gepfeffert. :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nein Max, dort ist es gepfeffert. :q



ok, habs irgendwie herausgefordert.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja jetzt ohne Flax, ich habe in den 10 Jahren hier am Rhein nicht einen Kaulbarsch gefangen. Mit Köderlis ist es eh so mau, dass ich mich da voll auf die Grundeln eingeschossen hab.

Mit dem Kleinfischfang hab ich es eh ned so.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Unterwarnow (also das Gewässer, welches ich zuletzt ausschließlich beangelt habe), ist ganz offiziell Küstengewässer. Mal etwas mehr, meistens etwas weniger salzig. 
Die als Riesenkaulbarsch-Heimat benannten Haffs sind nicht mein Revier.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit dem Kleinfischfang hab ich es eh ned so.



Die Augen halt... *duckundrenn*


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte im letzten Jahr auch nur einen beim Aalangeln und Sonntag diesen, allerdings, wie FF auch schon sagte, nix mit Biss, hing einfach bei der Köderkontrolle dran!

Sind auch in der Weser, zum Glück, nicht so gut vertreten!!! Aber es gibt sie halt und ein wenig freut es mich auch, das ich wieder ein Fischart mehr auf dem Zettel habe! Dauergäste brauchen es aber bei mir nicht zu sein!

Heute Abend gibt es dann wieder einen Versuch mit Wurm! Eine Barbe wäre schön, aber ich nehme was kommt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also, Freunde,
 ich muss schon sagen der Ükel ist ne Wucht. Vor einigen Tagen erhalte ich ein Päckchen mit einer köstlichen hessischen Wurstspezialität (feine Ahle Worscht), und soeben erreicht mich vom Mittelrhein ein handgefertigtes Posenkleinod eines niederländischen Meisters. 

 Da gilt mein Dank nicht nur den noblen Spendern Kochtopf und Andal -PN habt ihr ja- sondern überhaupt auch allen Ukels, die hier für so eine schöne und freundschaftliche Atmosphäre sorgen, das sowas sich hier vollziehen kann! Ihr seid echt Golden Scale Kaliber!
 herzlich,
 Euer
 Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja jetzt ohne Flax, ich habe in den 10 Jahren hier am Rhein nicht einen Kaulbarsch gefangen. Mit Köderlis ist es eh so mau, dass ich mich da voll auf die Grundeln eingeschossen hab.
> 
> Mit dem Kleinfischfang hab ich es eh ned so.



Da bin ich dir 2 vorraus.....:vik:.
Habe ich auch nur 50 Jahre für gebraucht...:q.

Köfis waren nie ein Problem - die letzten Jahre sehe ich immer wieder wie sich Angler abmühen, um wenigstens 1-2 Grundeln zu bekommen.
Gruselig - der Bach ist leer...#q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde das auch super - und sah endlich eine Möglichkeit was zurück zu geben  Schön dass Nordhessens Finest gemundet hat!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Minimax,

sehe es bitte einfach als einen Technologietransfer vom Stopselfischer zum Wurmbader und umgekehrt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und vor allem: ich hoffe du kredenzt uns einen Blick auf das Kleinod!


----------



## Mikesch

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

*Kauli?*
Als stiller Mitleser wundert mich Das.
Einen Raubfisch (Kaulbarsch) als Friedfisch zu deklarieren und hier zum Objekt der Begierde zu machen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Verflixt, grad ist Mrs. Minimax bei mir aufgeschlagen, hat die ganze Wochenendplanung umgeschmissen und ein erhebliches Stück von der Ahle Wurscht stibitzt! (lässt übrigens ihre kulinarische Begeisterung ausrichten).

 Ob ich jetzt nochmal zum Fluss durchstarte? Anfahrt wär bei dem Feierabendverkehr mindestens 45 min...
 Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen....


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@mikesch,

naja, "Raubfisch" ist ja ein wenig weit hergeholt, in meinen Augen!

Dann dürften wir auch nicht über Döbel berichten, oder?

Kaulis sind halt, teilweise, nicht zu vermeidender Beifang! Wie eben Döbel auch! Sie lassen sich halt mit Maden, Würmer, ...fangen, aber eben auch mit dem Spinner,...!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich wüßte jetzt aber auf Anhieb auch keinen rein vegan lebenden und beangelbaren Fisch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Reine Veganer sind einfach absolut in der Unterzahl, die starben und sterben wohl immer wieder schnell aus! :m

Selbst Kühe, Pferde usw. fressen ja einen erklecklichen Anteil an Kleintier mit, und ohne werden sie schnell krank.
Rotaugen und Rotfedern naschen auch gerne Kleintiere und selbst Fische, was sie zu einer Sorte von "Gelegenheitsraubfressern" macht.

Zu den Kaulis: hat da etwas jemand eine gezielte Verwertungsabsicht und Verwertungsrezept? 
Ich bin froh dass die Stachelbiester aktuell bei mir nicht mehr vorkommen, das war in einem Gewässer vor vielen Jahren mal sehr schlimm, so dass man überhaupt nicht mehr mit Wurm angeln konnte.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Raubfisch/Friedfisch - ich seh das nicht so verbissen. 
Die meisten Fische sind wohl ohnehin Opportunisten, was die Nahrung angeht.
Kaulis werden ja überwiegend mit Wurm/Made gefangen, seltener mit klassischen Kunstködern. Deshalb find ich es völlig legitim, daß sie Thema am Stammtisch sind.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute Abend gabs 10 Plötz und 2 Güstern, größenmäßig eher unterdurchschnittlich. Werd meinen Fokus wohl erstmal auf andere Gewässer und Taktiken verlagern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo warst du denn gewesen?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Raubfisch/Friedfisch - ich seh das nicht so verbissen.
> Die meisten Fische sind wohl ohnehin Opportunisten, was die Nahrung angeht.
> Kaulis werden ja überwiegend mit Wurm/Made gefangen, seltener mit klassischen Kunstködern. Deshalb find ich es völlig legitim, daß sie Thema am Stammtisch sind.



Ich schließe mich der Argumentation an. Und als "Neu-Engländer"  definiere ich den Ükel für mich als Coarseangling-Hexenzirkel :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn gewesen?



Gleicher Fluß, ein paar Meter weiter (hab gestern ebenfalls nicht an der Pose, sondern ein paar 100m entfernt geangelt).

Ich werd wohl das nächste Mal die Posenrute schwingen und/oder mal einen der Teiche besuchen. Am Wochenende fehlt mir leider die Zeit, wird sich wohl wieder auf die Spätnachmittage kommender Woche verschieben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Gleicher Fluß, ein paar Meter weiter (hab gestern ebenfalls nicht an der Pose, sondern ein paar 100m entfernt geangelt).
> 
> Ich werd wohl das nächste Mal die Posenrute schwingen und/oder mal einen der Teiche besuchen. Am Wochenende fehlt mir leider die Zeit, wird sich wohl wieder auf die Spätnachmittage kommender Woche verschieben.



Na dann viel Erfolg beim Teicheln!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg beim Teicheln!



Danke! Die Rotfedern (Petri!) stammen vermutlich aus „Deinem” flachen Teich?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Möglicherweise?


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri allen fängern, besonders den Kauli-Großwildjägern!

War auch mal wieder los, wenn auch nur kurze 2 Stunden.
Gab erst Rotaugen dann halbstarke Döbel und dann sind die Hasel aufgewacht.Die haben sogar den gut getarnten Chrystal Waggler attackiert.
Das ist hier immer ein Problem beim Füttern von losen Maden, hab aber weiter Maden geschossen und mit “Softhooker Bloodworm und sweet Fishirgendwas“ (gabs mal auf der Insel im angebot für 2 Taler, leider sind die hier unverschämt teuer) mein Glück probiert und das hat tatsächlich geklappt Döbel, Rotaugen und Güstern mögen die wohl ganz gerne. Und kein einziger Hasel mehr...
Musste nur damit die beim anködern nicht kaput gehen auf einen 14er Anker upgraden.
Hat die Fischis aber nicht gestört.

Grüße


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Petri allen fängern, besonders den Kauli-Großwildjägern!
> 
> War auch mal wieder los, wenn auch nur kurze 2 Stunden.
> Gab erst Rotaugen dann halbstarke Döbel und dann sind die Hasel aufgewacht.Die haben sogar den gut getarnten Chrystal Waggler attackiert.
> Das ist hier immer ein Problem beim Füttern von losen Maden, hab aber weiter Maden geschossen und mit “Softhooker Bloodworm und sweet Fishirgendwas“ (gabs mal auf der Insel im angebot für 2 Taler, leider sind die hier unverschämt teuer) mein Glück probiert und das hat tatsächlich geklappt Döbel, Rotaugen und Güstern mögen die wohl ganz gerne. Und kein einziger Hasel mehr...
> Musste nur damit die beim anködern nicht kaput gehen auf einen 14er Anker upgraden.
> Hat die Fischis aber nicht gestört.
> 
> Grüße



Petri! 
Interessant zu lesen, wie gut der Trick mit dem Alternativ-Köder funktioniert hat.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Heute Abend gabs 10 Plötz und 2 Güstern, größenmäßig eher unterdurchschnittlich. Werd meinen Fokus wohl erstmal auf andere Gewässer und Taktiken verlagern.



Petri Geo,
und auch FF hier noch mal ukelintern ein Petri zur Traumstrecke. EDIT Und natürlich auch Jack2Jack, Postüberschneidung!

Ich bin dann verrückterweise auch mochmal los und konnte in den verbleibenden zwei Stunden bis Sonnenuntergang feststellen, das meine strammen Brückendöbel mir den Gehorsam total verweigerten- aber die Johnnies dort haben jetzt ganz andere Probleme, dazu unten mehr. 
Fischaktivität von Kleinis war auf jeden Fall vorhanden, und die Wassertemperatur nun wirklich im grünen Bereich. Es wird wieder zeit, sich Gedanken über das Festigen des Tulips zu machen, das hat ja die niedrige Temperatur bisher erledigt. Nach vielem Hin und her und der Erkenntnis, das die Fische entweder nicht am Platz waren, oder den nun wieder weichen Köder ganz dezent ablutschen -die Strömung läßt nach wie vor die Spitze tanzen- hab ich mich zwischendurch kleinlich und inkonsequent mit 2 Madengüstern entschneidert.

Jedenfalls ist nun ein neuer Spieler in der Stadt. Kurz nach Sonnenuntergang, seh ich auf der anderen Seite, im Brückenschatten aus dem Augenwinkel eine Bewegung. Ich dache ich trau meinen Augen nicht, da schnurbselte ein leibhaftiger Fischotter herum, keine 8 Meter entfernt. Riesengroß und Kohlrabenschwarz im schwindenden Licht, glitt der Bursche ins Wasser, stracks in die Hauptsrömung und dann auf Tauchstation. So groß wie der war, schnorchelte der garantiert nicht wegen irgendwelchen anämischen Güstern herum- der war bestimmt meinen saftigen Tuliptieren auf der Spur- ist ja auch sein Job. Das Otter sich in der Gegend rumtreiben ist bekannt, man sieht auch manchmal ihr Graffitti, aber mal wirklich einen zu sehen ist schon toll. Ein schönes Erlebnis!
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klasse! Ich liebe die Tiere rund ums Wasser und schweife oft mit dem Blick über die Wiesen und Gewässer. Einfach unglaublich schön.

Und jo, Rotfederntechnisch lief es, wäre mir das Gewitter nicht reingegrätscht und hätte ich nicht ein bis zwei Experimente gestartet, hätte ich von 300 Fischen geschrieben.

Ob der Schnitt sich halten lässt, wird sich zeigen. Aber eines steht fest, es gibt noch VIEL größere Rotfedern. Eine davon hüpfte genau vor meiner Nase aus dem Wasser. 40cm wird das Monstrum gehabt haben. Leider ist es selektiv nicht so leicht, diese Exemplare zu fangen, da selbst 15cm Rotflossen sich jeden noch so großen Haken und Köder reinknallen.

Das Gewitter und der Luftdruck werden auch einen gewichtigen Einfluss gehabt haben. So heftig Biss es beim ersten Wagglern nicht und auch beim Pickern hatte ich diese Intensität nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich ein paar nette Bilder machen, aber unter voller Konzentration habe ich natürlich die schwarzen Wolken nicht gesehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fischotter sind schon sehr schöne und elegante Tiere. Das bislang einzige Exemplar, das ich bislang „live” in der Natur gesehen habe, hat mich größenmäßig überrascht - kannte die Burschen nur aus dem Zoo.

Hoffentlich läßt der Otter Dir den einen oder anderen Dickkopf übrig.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Gewitter und der Luftdruck werden auch einen gewichtigen Einfluss gehabt haben.


 
 Unbedingt- da glaube ich fest dran. Wenn man sieht, was für einen Zirkus die Eintags- und später die Köcherfliegen vor Gewittern veranstalten, und wie dann im Gefolge Fische, Vögel, der ganze Bios eben durchdreht- das ist schon ein gewaltiges Spektakel.

 Das vergessen wir manchmal, wie privilegiert wir sind, solche wahren Wunder bewusst -im besten Fall als Teil davon- wahrnehmen zu dürfen. Das geht nicht, wenn man die Natur als Kanute, Wanderer, Jogger lediglich durchquert. Nach Weber, der Freischütz: "Wem sprudelt der Becher des Lebens so reich?"


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich läßt der Otter Dir den einen oder anderen Dickkopf übrig.



Tja, die spielen ihr Spiel schon ein bisschen länger als wir. Andrerseits: Wenn ein scheuer Jäger, der den "fearfullest of all fyshes" (Isaak) beschleicht, mich einfach so übersieht, ist für mich vielleicht doch der eine oder andere Döbel noch drin.. Zum Abschied hab ich jedenfalls auch noch mal das Revier markiert. Soll keiner sagen, ich spiel nicht mit offenen Karten...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Unbedingt- da glaube ich fest dran. Wenn man sieht, was für einen Zirkus die Eintags- und später die Köcherfliegen vor Gewittern veranstalten, und wie dann im Gefolge Fische, Vögel, der ganze Bios eben durchdreht- das ist schon ein gewaltiges Spektakel.
> 
> Das vergessen wir manchmal, wie privilegiert wir sind, solche wahren Wunder bewusst -im besten Fall als Teil davon- wahrnehmen zu dürfen. Das geht nicht, wenn man die Natur als Kanute, Wanderer, Jogger lediglich durchquert. Nach Weber, der Freischütz: "Wem sprudelt der Becher des Lebens so reich?"



Als Angler ist man oft dicht dran. Ich habe heute Laich fotografiert, fische auf Äußerlichkeiten geprüft und nebenbei die Umwelt gefüttert. Ich lege ja auch immer etwas von meinen Krams für die Tiere in irgendeine Ecke.

Von Killerlarven, bis hin zu Rehen, die mich Beobachten, war alles dabei. Es ist und bleibt das beste Hobby der Welt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab gerade noch mal mein Gewässer-Fotoarchiv durchblättert und werd es Anfang der kommenden Woche wohl in einem kleinen Parkteich probieren. Vermutlich nicht mit Mais, sondern vielleicht mal mit Kichererbsen und Kidneybohnen. Oder mit nem schönen Stück Tulip. Auf jeden Fall wieder mit ganz leichtem Gepäck, die Picker bleibt aber zu Hause.
Die Kaulis schon ich noch...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> vielleicht mal mit *Kichererbsen* und *Kidneybohnen*. QUOTE]
> 
> oho, Va Banque, eh?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ne, nicht Va Banque, sondern Parkbank ;-)






(Sommerfoto)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ne, nicht Va Banque, sondern Parkbank ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sommerfoto)



 |bigeyes bezaubernd, ist das schön!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> |bigeyes bezaubernd, ist das schön!



Ist einer von zwei durch einen Graben verbundenen Parkteichen. Naherholung im „Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat-Style” eben. Zumindest im anderen Teich ist absoluter Kleinfisch-Alarm, deshalb will ich es mal pirschend und mit größeren Happen probieren. Vielleicht kommt die weiche Barbenrute zum Einsatz. Die macht sich ganz gut beim Angeln auf andere Bartel-Träger.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ist einer von zwei durch einen Graben verbundenen Parkteichen. Naherholung im „Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat-Style” eben. Zumindest im anderen Teich ist absoluter Kleinfisch-Alarm,
> 
> Das ist die genaue Beschreibung meiner Teiche- und da gibt es auch größere Fische als meine Madenpiranhas, und ich will verdammt sein, wenn ich dort im Morgennebel nicht schon die schönen grünen Feen, deren Namen man nicht nennen darf (Tincabells..) gesehen habe.
> 
> deshalb will ich es mal pirschend und mit größeren Happen probieren. Vielleicht kommt die weiche Barbenrute zum Einsatz. Die macht sich ganz gut beim Angeln auf andere Bartel-Träger.


 
 vielleicht ist das noch nicht der Zeitpunkt für die Barbenrute, und man könnte sogar sagen, das dies Waggler-Wasser ist..
 im Morgennebel, entlang der Zugrouten nahe des Ufers, ein Hinterhalt aus stattlichen Parrtikeln... ein Wurm-Kebab oder eine große Hülsenfrucht am Haken..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es gibt dort, das sieht man auf diesem Foto nicht, ne Menge Holz im Wasser (Dschungel in der Nähe der Trauerweide) und auch Bartelträger, die nicht so schön grün schimmern wie meine alte Fox-Barbenrute (die ist ziemlich weich, hat aber doch mehr Rückgrat als meine „Power-Waggler”-Rute).
Der Graben indes könnte prima mit einer der vernachlässigten „Margin-Stippe” zu beangeln sein, dabei denke ich tatsächlich an kleine rote Augen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mich juckt es schon wieder in den Fingern. Unfassbar. Ich kann keinen Tag ohne Angeln, sonst zu unausgeglichen. Rotfedern "On the Drop" mit dem Picker wäre super.

Vielleicht Schleien anvisieren? Ich weiß nicht, was ich zuerst tun soll...... |gr:|gr:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Waggler vs Picker

Ich hatte noch gerätselt, was ich eigentlich tun wollen würde, so habe ich viele Ideen, die aber auch umgesetzt werden müssen. Um einen Vergleich für mich selbst zu definieren und schlauer zu werden, aus den Gegebenheiten, dem Zielfisch und einer Strategie, griff ich zum Picker. 2 Ruten packte ich ein, ein Setup auf Geflecht, um die Bisse einfach wesentlich effektiver zu sehen, das andere Setup auf monofil Schnur.

Die Idee hinter dem Geflecht war eine "On the Drop" Montage am Picker einzustudieren, allerdings  zeigten sich schnell 2 Dinge. Erstens befischte ich Distanzen, die kaum länger als die Schlagschnur waren, zum anderen schwimmt die geflochtene Leine ja. Es geht zwar nur um Bruchteile von Sekunden, der Unterschied und das Handling sind aber enorm.

Die Montage stellte ich auf ein sehr langes Vorfach ein. Es stellte sich schnell raus, das die Bleikette viel zu schnell ist und den Köder nach unten reißt. Das führt zu einer unnatürlichen Köderpräsentation, mein Spot war ja immerhin 2 Meter tief. Kommen die Schrote auf, verlangsamen sich die Maden beim Absinken wieder. Das Problem aber: Die Schnur muss auf Spannung kommen, was dazu führt, das man das Rig wieder bewegt und entsprechend den Effekt des Absinkens verliert. Umso länger das Vorfach aber wird, desto schwerer wird die Präsentation, weil du weder die Bisse der kleinen Fische siehst, noch hast du Kontrolle über das Geschehen. 

Da die Rotfedern aber gern mit Köder auf der Stelle stehen bleiben, wird die Rückmeldung gleich 0. Das Schlucken und verangeln der Fische ist die Folge. On the Drop am Picker werde ich dann am tieferen See, mit großen Rotfedern testen.

Danach musste ich adaptieren und sehr viel Drehen. Oberflächenfutter und Grundangeln, was nach meinem Umdenken die Folge war, beisst sich in allen Fällen. Ich konnte aber durch viele Handkniffe und Veränderungen der Montage, des Hakens und des Köders dann das Ergebnis eindeutig steigern.

Ich habe dieses mal nicht mitgezählt, es könnten aber an die 70 Fische gewesen sein. Die Menge im Setzkescher sagt mir das immer recht grob, dennoch ungenau. Mit dem Picker werde ich selbiges wiederholen, dann aber mit der neuen Strategie. Ob es mir dann gelingt, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Chris! Lüppt bei die, woll?
Ich führe Sarah-Jane heute aus. Hochwasserrevue auf Aal, selbst mit grober Aalmontage und Aalglocke noch eine Elegante Schönheit. Barbe und Döbel haben mich leider hängen lassen bis dato. Wird sehr sehr schwer heute


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wetter und Wind sind ja auch noch nen gutes Stück wechselhaft. Auf Elbe habe ich bis jetzt auch kein Bock, selbst der Hafen stand ja still. Auch der kleine Fluss ist nicht so leicht wie erwartet. Ich denke mal, die starke Strömung und das Treibgut waren auch so heftig, weil das Wehr geöffnet wurde.

Der Teich fetzt, obgleich große Fische eher die Ausnahme bilden. Schön für Frequenzangler wie mich, aber auch die Rotfedern können sich auf den Kopf stellen, taten sie heute mehrmals. 

Viel Erfolg beim Plumsangeln! Aale werden hier schon gefangen, aber alles im Flachwasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich angel hier mit 50,60 gramm direkt vor meinen Füßen quasi. Hab jetzt Hühnerleber eingestrumpft an der Karpfenrute und wurm an Sarah-Jane aber bisher nur Treibgut. Erstmal ein Zwickl - Prösterchen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich angel hier mit 50,60 gramm direkt vor meinen Füßen quasi. Hab jetzt Hühnerleber eingestrumpft an der Karpfenrute und wurm an Sarah-Jane aber bisher nur Treibgut. Erstmal ein Zwickl - Prösterchen



Ich hätte nen fettes Madenbündel angeboten, die Laichzeit kommt bald, die Fische stellen sich wohl bald auf diese Nahrungsquelle ein. Aber der Beifang halt gell......

Prösterchen


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann mir leider keine Maden schnitzen ;(

Die Strecke hier ist a weng bizarr gelegen. Drei Viertel dessen was ich durch Kopf drehen ersehen kann sind Wald und Wiesen. 1/4 ist die A7. Wenigstens dürften die Fische lärm gewohnt sein...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann mir leider keine Maden schnitzen ;(
> 
> Die Strecke hier ist a weng bizarr gelegen. Drei Viertel dessen was ich durch Kopf drehen ersehen kann sind Wald und Wiesen. 1/4 ist die A7. Wenigstens dürften die Fische lärm gewohnt sein...



Mein Teich liegt auch direkt an einer Hauptstraße. Dazwischen liegt nur noch ein See. Man sieht mich dort aber Sitzen. Der Fischgeier ist heute auch schon wieder mit seinem Mofa lang gefahren, scheint wohl zu stalken, wo Leute füttern. Ich habe aber aus meinen Fehlern gelernt und ziehe den Kopf ein. |supergri

Ach und wegen Maden:

Einfach mal kaufen, habe ich gehört. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ach und wegen Maden:
> 
> Einfach mal kaufen, habe ich gehört. |supergri



Weisst du, wenn man Familie hat man für sowas nicht immer Zeit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weisst du, wenn man Familie hat man für sowas nicht immer Zeit



Die Entscheidung deine Gene im Land zu verteilen hast du selbst getroffen. Bestell dir einfach Maden mien Jung oder schick deine Frau los. So kann es nicht weiter gehen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Petri zu der schönen Rotfeder-Strecke!

@ Kochtopf: Petri für Deinen Ansitz Du bist doch noch am Wasser, oder? Ködertaktisch bin ich bei Aal immer unsicher, ich glaube, hier sind die im (flachen) Uferbereich hinter Kleinfisch her. Könnte aber auch ne Barsch-Bande gewesen sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Geheimköder wie Leber, Krabben o.ä. zu recht Geheimköder. Gewürzte Maden (Curry!) und Tauwurm noch von Dendrobena und Mistwurm sind der heisse Scheiß, bei Köfis ganz vorne mit dabei sind Gründlinge, TK-Köfi verschmähen sie meist (anritzen kann helfen!). Ich habe jetzt von Hand mit der Rutenspitze fast am Grund die Montagen ausgelegt weil trotz 50 bzw 60gr Bambule ist bis das Blei zum stehen kommt. Normalerweise angle ich Richtung Flussmitte mit 40gr!
Auf der einen Rute habe ich Käse  (ich hoffe auf Beifang), an Sarah-Jane habe ich nen Dendro weil ich meine neuen VMC Wurmhaken ausprobiere. Wenn bis 23:30 nix passiert geht es heim ins Bettchen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nachtangeln wäre nicht mein Ding, alleine der Gedanke jetzt am Wasser zu sitzen wäre mir schon zu anstrengend. Hut ab, wer das so kann.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Geheimköder wie Leber, Krabben o.ä. zu recht Geheimköder. Gewürzte Maden (Curry!) und Tauwurm noch von Dendrobena und Mistwurm sind der heisse Scheiß, bei Köfis ganz vorne mit dabei sind Gründlinge, TK-Köfi verschmähen sie meist (anritzen kann helfen!). Ich habe jetzt von Hand mit der Rutenspitze fast am Grund die Montagen ausgelegt weil trotz 50 bzw 60gr Bambule ist bis das Blei zum stehen kommt. Normalerweise angle ich Richtung Flussmitte mit 40gr!
> Auf der einen Rute habe ich Käse  (ich hoffe auf Beifang), an Sarah-Jane habe ich nen Dendro weil ich meine neuen VMC Wurmhaken ausprobiere. Wenn bis 23:30 nix passiert geht es heim ins Bettchen



Wie macht sich die „Night Sight Feeder Tip” an Sarah-Jane? 
Hat die Spitze in der Dämmerung oder kurz danach genug „gestrahlt” oder hast Du von Anfang an per Knicki/Glöckchen für klare Verhältnisse gesorgt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wart du gar nicht Angeln Georg?!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wart du gar nicht Angeln Georg?!



Ne, heute nicht, war racken und danach so fertig, daß ich sogar die fest eingeplante Skatrunde heute Abend hab ausfallen lassen. Morgen hab ich auch keine Zeit. 
Hoffe auf Anfang kommender Woche, da sollte spätnachmittags was gehen (von meiner Seite her, will nicht für die Fischis sprechen).


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die „Night Sight Feeder Tip” an Sarah-Jane?
> Hat die Spitze in der Dämmerung oder kurz danach genug „gestrahlt” oder hast Du von Anfang an per Knicki/Glöckchen für klare Verhältnisse gesorgt?



Minimax hatte mir den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt mit dem Avonspitzenteil auf Grund zu angeln. Da Glocken besser an "normalen" Spitzen halten und ich gerade bei so zähen Bedingungen auch klingende Bissanzeiger sehr schätze habe ich den Quiver garnicht erst aufgesteckt


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Minimax hatte mir den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt mit dem Avonspitzenteil auf Grund zu angeln. Da Glocken besser an "normalen" Spitzen halten und ich gerade bei so zähen Bedingungen auch klingende Bissanzeiger sehr schätze habe ich den Quiver garnicht erst aufgesteckt



Ah, klar, hatte gar nicht an das Avon-Spitzenteil gedacht für einen Moment.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ne, heute nicht, war racken und danach so fertig, daß ich sogar die fest eingeplante Skatrunde heute Abend hab ausfallen lassen. Morgen hab ich auch keine Zeit.
> Hoffe auf Anfang kommender Woche, da sollte spätnachmittags was gehen (von meiner Seite her, will nicht für die Fischis sprechen).



Och, dann Angel ich für dich morgen mit.

3x werde ich noch auf Rotaugen fischen, für Berichte, dann gehts den Tincas an den Kragen. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das ausgehen wird. Fangen werde ich sie, aber die Größe in beiden anvisierten Gewässern ist noch mit einem ? versehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Och, dann Angel ich für dich morgen mit.
> 
> 3x werde ich noch auf Rotaugen fischen, für Berichte, dann gehts den Tincas an den Kragen. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das ausgehen wird. Fangen werde ich sie, aber die Größe in beiden anvisierten Gewässern ist noch mit einem ? versehen.



Ja, das ist nett von Dir.

Das Angeln in der Nachbarschaft (wie gesagt, etwa 10 Minuten Fußweg) find ich unheimlich entspannend, eben auch, weil man mit leichtem Handgepäck einfach so Angeln gehen kann, wenn man Zeit hat. Einfach Mais aus dem Kühlschrank holen, der Rest ist ohnehin griffbereit und ab gehts.
Entweder ich ändere meine Taktik am gleichen Gewässer (Brotflocke an der Posenrute als Beispiel) oder ich fahre doch mit dem Wagen zu einem Teich.
Letzteres reizt mich momentan etwas mehr. 
Nur auf ausgedehnte Ansitze, evtl. mit aufwändigerem Hin- und Rückweg hab ich irgendwie schon ne Weile keine Lust.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nett von Dir.
> 
> Das Angeln in der Nachbarschaft (wie gesagt, etwa 10 Minuten Fußweg) find ich unheimlich entspannend, eben auch, weil man mit leichtem Handgepäck einfach so Angeln gehen kann, wenn man Zeit hat. Einfach Mais aus dem Kühlschrank holen, der Rest ist ohnehin griffbereit und ab gehts.
> Entweder ich ändere meine Taktik am gleichen Gewässer (Brotflocke an der Posenrute als Beispiel) oder ich fahre doch mit dem Wagen zu einem Teich.
> Letzteres reizt mich momentan etwas mehr.
> Nur auf ausgedehnte Ansitze, evtl. mit aufwändigerem Hin- und Rückweg hab ich irgendwie schon ne Weile keine Lust.



Meine Ausrüstung ist so gesehen auch nicht so umfangreich, vielmehr ist meine Vorbereitung dann doch aufwändiger. Aber recht hast du, es macht mehr spaß, wenn man befreit drauf los angeln kann.

Teiche sind da ja bekannterweise recht gnädig, wenn nicht zu sehr entnommen wird. Viele kleine Gewässer nahe von Städten sind ja zu K2 Oasen runtergewirtschaftet, wo jeder Plumangler schon mit dem Tackle hinter der neuen "Frischware" beim Verladen steht. Kotzt mich richtig an.

Deswegen kritisiere ich auch den teils knackenhohlen Besatz, der Überall betrieben wird. Da baut man aus einem Hecht/Schleiensee ein Karpfen/Brassenpuff, wundert sich, warum das Wasser trüb wird und irgendwann alles verbuttet, weil nichts zu fressen zu holen ist.

Spricht sich aber nicht so rum, das Besetzen immer etwas negatives ist.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meine Ausrüstung ist so gesehen auch nicht so umfangreich, vielmehr ist meine Vorbereitung dann doch aufwändiger. Aber recht hast du, es macht mehr spaß, wenn man befreit drauf los angeln kann.
> 
> Teiche sind da ja bekannterweise recht gnädig, wenn nicht zu sehr entnommen wird. Viele kleine Gewässer nahe von Städten sind ja zu K2 Oasen runtergewirtschaftet, wo jeder Plumangler schon mit dem Tackle hinter der neuen "Frischware" beim Verladen steht. Kotzt mich richtig an.
> 
> Deswegen kritisiere ich auch den teils knackenhohlen Besatz, der Überall betrieben wird. Da baut man aus einem Hecht/Schleiensee ein Karpfen/Brassenpuff, wundert sich, warum das Wasser trüb wird und irgendwann alles verbuttet, weil nichts zu fressen zu holen ist.
> 
> Spricht sich aber nicht so rum, das Besetzen immer etwas negatives ist.



Von Besatzmaßnahmen im Stadtpark-Teich weiß ich nichts. Gut möglich, daß da praktisch gar nicht besetzt wurde in letzter Zeit (ist ein kommunales Gewässer - kein Verein involviert).
Auf jeden Fall werden hier Raubfische intensiver beangelt als Friedfische (den Hering klammer ich mal aus).
An dem Stadtparkteich war ich ein paar Mal im Sommer 2016 (es war längere Zeit sehr heiß, was den Fischen nicht gut getan hat). Gab damals bei meinem ersten Ansitz gleich ne bunte Mischung an Species hintereinander weg - so etwas freut mich immer.
Mal sehen, ob ich dort angele oder kurzentschlossen doch wieder die Warnow nebenan ansteuere ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Leider Schneider geblieben. Keinen Biss, nichts


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: ach schade. Bin mir aber absolut sicher, daß Du noch viele schöne Stunden am Wasser mit Sarah-Jane erleben wirst.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ geomas: ach ich wusste ja das es schwer wird. Aber ich bin zufrieden, mein Ohr hat mitgespielt, ich meine sogar wieder etwas auf ihm zu hören, ich hab ein paar Stunden am Wasser verbracht und unser Andal, der offizielle Ükel-WaM hatte (naturlement) völlig recht: Drennan Ruten machen glücklich.
Ich frrrrei mich sie eines Tages im Aktion zu sehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ geomas: ach ich wusste ja das es schwer wird. Aber ich bin zufrieden, mein Ohr hat mitgespielt, ich meine sogar wieder etwas auf ihm zu hören, ich hab ein paar Stunden am Wasser verbracht und unser Andal, der offizielle Ükel-WaM hatte (naturlement) völlig recht: Drennan Ruten machen glücklich.
> Ich frrrrei mich sie eines Tages im Aktion zu sehen.



...und das Schöne an Sarah-Jane ist ja, daß sie trotz ihres Titels „Avon Specialist” so wunderbar universell einsetzbar ist. Egal ob am Teich, See, Fluß...


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri!!!

War gestern bei strömendem Regen, damit verbundenem stark steigendem Wasser, mit Made und Wurm unterwegs. Anfangs gleich einen Gründling auf 6 Maden gefangen, ging ja gut los! Aber, das es der einzige Fisch bleiben sollte hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht!!! Naja, Freitag der 13. oder so!!! Es gab aber 3-4 schöne Bisse, die nach Aal gerochen haben!?! Leider konnte ich keinen davon verwerten!!!

Dann sollte es heute Abend halt besser klappen?

Das Wasser nochmal gestiegen, so das keine wirkliche Ruhe mehr am Platz war!!! Das kann ja heiter werden. So war es dann leider auch! Es gab auf Maden ganze 2x kleines Gebimmel, ohne einen Anhieb setzen zu können. Bei der Kontrolle waren dann ein paar Maden platt. 

Auf Wurm gab es einmal ein kurzes Gebimmel, mehr nicht! Zu meiner großen Überraschung hing bei der Kontrolle dann aber der erste Aal 2018 dran!!! Hurra!!! Mit ca. 45cm zwar leider wieder 5cm zu kurz aber immerhin!!! Jetzt kann es losgehen! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Mario! Der Anfang ist gemacht...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Rotfedern brauchen heute etwas länger.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, Georg!!!

FF, zuppel sie raus!!! Ein dickes Petri von mir!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute gemütlich am Rhein spotten. Das Hochwasser über den Winter hat gute Arbeit geleistet. Wenn die Kuhlen so bleiben, wird es richtig gut. Hoffe ich!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich guck heute abend mal ob die Satzis am Tümpel in guter Laune sind. Ansonsten zuppel ich vielleicht wenigstens ein paar Rotfedern raus


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Gestern war ich 90Min Posenfischen.
rhinefisher - 0
Kormoran - 0
Die 3 Jungens neben mir - 1 Klodeckel.

Heute 150Min. Pickern:
rhinefisher - 0
Kormoran - 0

Da ich natürlich nicht für jede Rute ne eigene Rolle bevorrate, greife ich mir für jeden Angelausflug die passenden Ruten und Rollen.
Dummerweise habe ich heute daneben gegriffen.
Meine Rollen sind fast alle mit Fireline oder sonstigem Geflecht gefüllt und ich binde mir, je nach Methode, so 1-30m Mono als "Top Shot" an.
Die heutige Rolle hatte leider ein ganz frisches "Top Shot" aus ca. 25m 0,20er Stroft.
War auch nichts am Start um die Schnur vernüftig ab zu wickeln und weiter zu verwenden.. .
Also habe ich versucht mit Mono zu pickern, was ich bestimmt 20 Jahre nicht mehr gemacht habe.
Um es kurz zu machen: Pickern mit Mono kann nix!
Auch als ich 10m abgeschnitten hatte, fühlte sich die ganze Fuhre noch immer wie Gummi an.
Mit 5m Mono wars mir auch noch zu labberig - mit 2m war wieder alles gut.. .
Man wird durch die neue Technologie doch sehr verwöhnt.
Grundangeln ohne Geflecht will ich mir garnicht mehr vorstellen, ganz besonders auf große Entfernung ist das eine ganz andere Welt.
Heute habe ich auf Distanzen von 25-50m geangelt.
Während ich mit 25m Top Shot wirklich nichtmal mitbekommen habe dass sich ein 10cm Ästchen im Vorfach verfangen hatte, konnte ich mit 2m die Einschläge treibender Blätter registrieren.. .
Hat irgendwie richtig Spaß gemacht, sich Stück für Stück immer mehr der perfekten Sensibilität zu nähern.
Das war jetzt definitiv in diesem Leben der letzte Versuch mit Mono auf der Picker..!
Petri#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke, Georg!!!
> 
> FF, zuppel sie raus!!! Ein dickes Petri von mir!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Petri dank Mario!

Es wurden wesentlich weniger Bisse und ungleich schwerer, so einfach ist das mit den Rotfedern dann auf Dauer doch nicht. 40 Fische über den Daumen gepeilt in 3 Stunden. Ich habe aber im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden Tagen auch sehr stark gefüttert und die Fische waren noch recht kalt. 

Ein paar interessante Bugwellen gab es zu sehen. Wenn das Rotfedern waren, Holla die Waldfee!

Und Petri zu deinem Aal!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefisher: Interessant, deine Meinung zum Grundangeln mit Geflecht. 
Ich angele ja zum größten Teil auf kurze bis mittlere Distanzen und bin absolut zufrieden mit der Bißanzeige bei Verwendung von normaler Mono.
Ne, für meine Art der Friedfischerei kommt mir kein Geflecht auf die Rollen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario und Chris! Und Michaeli Heil an Rhinefisher (St. Michael ist der Schutzpatron der Schneider) - aber wie Heinz immer sagt: "Sind ja auch Menschen".
Am Vereinstümpel angekommen und gesehen wie die Karpfen sich den Tümpel rauf und runter hökern. Aus diesem Grund angle ich an Sarah Jane recht fein - 16er Hauptschnur, 14er Vorfach mit ebenso einem Haken und 2BB Crystal Waggler. An der Light Feeder 20er Hauptschnur, 18er Vorfach, 12er Haken, mit Weizen und Made bestückt. Bin guter Dinge das was geht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit Handy freihändig filmen ist schon mal Doof. Wackelt beim Filmen nicht spürbar, aber beim Ansehen stellt man dann fest, das der Tremor hausgemacht ist. WTF

Aber ich beginne schon mal Step für Step kleine Clips mit den Pageinhalten zu verbinden. Und jetzt schaut euch mal die Monsterwolke an. :q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI1nkFDb7gw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit Handy freihändig filmen ist schon mal Doof. Wackelt beim Filmen nicht spürbar, aber beim Ansehen stellt man dann fest, das der Tremor hausgemacht ist. WTF
> 
> Aber ich beginne schon mal Step für Step kleine Clips mit den Pageinhalten zu verbinden. Und jetzt schaut euch mal die Monsterwolke an. :q
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI1nkFDb7gw&feature=youtu.be



Mehr als ordentlich, gut verpackte Theorie und Praxis, man sieht dein Gesicht nicht - top! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mehr als ordentlich, gut verpackte Theorie und Praxis, man sieht dein Gesicht nicht - top! :m



Das mit dem Gesicht hatte ich sofort ausgeschlossen. So würde der Zuschauer sich ja nur noch an meinen edlen Grübchen erfreuen, aber nicht meinem wichtigen Tipp folgen.

Mit Fotos kannst du die Futterwolke nicht illustrieren. Naja, Actioncam kommt, mit Zubehör, dann prügel ich das Ding auf nen Bankstick und lets Go.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute zwischen zwei Terminen kurz am Stadtparkteich, Lage peilen - sieht noch nicht sehr frühlingshaft aus. Kommende Woche soll es ja immerhin deutlich wärmer und beständiger werden, da wird schon was gehen.
Taktik und Technik stehen noch nicht, auf jeden Fall will ich größere Köder anbieten, um bei den Bartelträgern etwas Eindruck zu machen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gesicht hatte ich sofort ausgeschlossen. So würde der Zuschauer sich ja nur noch an meinen edlen Grübchen erfreuen, aber nicht meinem wichtigen Tipp folgen.
> 
> Mit Fotos kannst du die Futterwolke nicht illustrieren. Naja, Actioncam kommt, mit Zubehör, dann prügel ich das Ding auf nen Bankstick und lets Go.



Nabend Jungs, und Petri den Fängern- und Michaeli den Nichtfängern,

 FF, ich hab grad Deinen Wolkenclip angeklickt und ich finde, Du hast eine sehr freundliche, klare Stimme und ein ganz deutliches Talent für freie Rede- ich sehe da ganz großes Potenzial für Dich und deine Message bei dem Medium. Sehr frisch, sympathisch und gut erklärt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war auch in der Schule/Ausbildung der König der Vorträger. Locker flockig zwei Unterrichtsstunden mit einem Stichpunktzettel jedes Thema detailliert erklärt. Ist wohl meine größte Stärke.

Ich werde mich, wie letztens schon beschrieben, ganz langsam an die Thematik heran wagen. Action-Cam kommt, dann Soundprobleme in Angriff nehmen. In der Zwischenzeit spiele ich mit dem Handy rum. An Themen dürfte es ja nicht mangeln.

Tjoa und heute habe ich im Teich bugwellen gesehen, absoluter Wahnsinn. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, die nächsten Monate nur noch dieses Gewässer zu beackern. Da geht ja so eiiiiiiiiiniges.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: war seltsam, so plötzlich Deine Stimme zu hören, nachdem man nur Deinen Schreibstil kannte ;-) 
Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht, Bild oder Video von den Bugwellen-Verursachern.

@ Kochtopf: nix von Dir gehört oder besser gelesen nach Deiner Teich-Exkursion - haben die cruisenden Karpfen Deine liebevoll dargebotenen Köder negiert? Sauzucht!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Euch!!!

Und allen Fängern, Peilern,... ein dickes Petri!!!

Heute Abend nochmal los gezogen, um zu schauen, ob das gestern nicht eine Eintagsfliege war!!!

Durch die letzten Tage konnte ich an meiner Stelle von gestern nichts mehr machen, da die Weser nochmals gestiegen ist!!! Sie steht jetzt wirklich an der Grenze zum Hochwasser. Da gibt es dann nicht mehr die wirkliche Auswahl an Plätzen. Dann liegen die in Frage kommenden Stellen auch noch direkt auf dem Campingplatz. Naja, da heute die meisten wieder abgereist sind und mein Ziel zwischen einem Wohnwagen und Wohnmobil mit ordentlichem Abstand war, bin ich quasi direkt vor die Haustür gegangen (2min. Fußmarsch). Angekommen und doch ganz schon gestaunt, was da doch noch für ein Druck war.

Ich wollte es heute mal mit einem Knicklichtschwimmer und einer normalen Grundmontage versuchen. Das mit dem Schwimmer ging aber leider mehr schlecht als recht!!! Die Kehrströmung, die es gab, war fast so stark wie der Hauptstrom! Naja, egal, ordentlich tief gestellt, das die Maden zumindest Grundkontakt haben, allerdings glaube ich sind die am Grund Achterbahn gefahren, so eine Strömung herrschte. 

Die Grundrute an der Kante abgelegt, jetzt konnte es losgehen. Auch gleich gebimmel, aber was da an Sträuchern, Ästen und Gestrüpp dran war. Ui, zwar keine Riesenteile, aber es hing überall was. Oberhalb vom Blei, im Vorfach und am Haken. War ein ganz schönes Gefummel, das wieder rauszutüdeln!!!

Dann doch etwas dichter in ruhigeres Wasser, naja ruhig! Die Pose war auch mehr unter Wasser, Grund und Strömung! 

Dann wie aus dem nichts, ohne irgendeine vorherige Ankündigung, rummste es ordentlich an der Grundrute! Ein schöner Aal von 60cm kam zum Vorschein! Der muss den "Volley" genommen haben. Haken saß auch direkt vorne in der Unterlippe! Wunderbar, also doch keine Eintagsfliege gestern!!!

Auf der Posenrute konnte ich dann sogar auch mal einen Biss bemerken. Der Anhieb ging leider ins Leere. 3 Maden platt. Mist!

Kurz vor Schluss, dann nochmal an der Wurmrute, Bimbam, Schluss, Bimbam!! Na ein ganz vorsichtiger Aal? Bimbam, Anhieb, da zappelt doch was, aber kein Aal! Nein ein schönes Rotauge von immerhin 32cm!!!

Das war doch ein schöner Abschluss des Abends!!! 

Jetzt hat die Weser erstmal etwas Ruhe vor mir und kann wieder ins Flussbett zurück!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War heute zwischen zwei Terminen kurz am Stadtparkteich, Lage peilen - sieht noch nicht sehr frühlingshaft aus. Kommende Woche soll es ja immerhin deutlich wärmer und beständiger werden, da wird schon was gehen.
> Taktik und Technik stehen noch nicht, auf jeden Fall will ich größere Köder anbieten, um bei den Bartelträgern etwas Eindruck zu machen.



 Durch selbst- und fremdverschuldete Umstände (die ich nicht näher erläutern möchte, um nicht hässliche Worte hier in unserem schönen Thread zu verwenden) durfte ich während des Wochenendes heute ganze zwei Stunden an meine Rotaugenteiche. tatsächlich mal mit Mais, selbstgegrabenen Würmern, einer Eigenbaubambusstippe ("Minimax Mk. I", vermutlich inzwischen wieder demontiert) und einer Zahnstocher-Kork-Blumendrahtpose (Die übrigens wirklich gut geworden ist). Immerhin einige Bärschlein, Plötzen und Rotfedern. Ende gut alles gut: La Famiglia wird nie erfahren, wie nahe sie einem Klasse-5-Kinski gekommen ist, und ich kann Pläne für die Minimax Mk.II schmieden..
 hg
 Euer Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Dann wie aus dem nichts, ohne irgendeine vorherige Ankündigung, rummste es ordentlich an der Grundrute! Ein schöner Aal von 60cm kam zum Vorschein! Der muss den "Volley" genommen haben. Haken saß auch direkt vorne in der Unterlippe! Wunderbar, also doch keine Eintagsfliege gestern!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



 Petri Mario,
 und alles gute zum Leckeraal! Aber die Eintagsfliegen sollten nun auch langsam mal kommen, bei uns sind ab heute die Forellen offen,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ MS aus G: Petri heil! Schön, daß Du trotz widriger Umstände mit prima Fischen belohnt worden bist. Glück des Tüchtigen oder so - fällt mir gerade ein.

@ Minimax: Eigenbaubambusstippe hört sich schon mal gut an und könnte Wort der frisch begonnenen Woche werden. Ja, schön, daß der Frühling auch Kurzansitze mit ein paar Fischen belohnt, vor ein paar Wochen lief es ja wohl überall noch deutlich zäher.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: war seltsam, so plötzlich Deine Stimme zu hören, nachdem man nur Deinen Schreibstil kannte ;-)
> Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht, Bild oder Video von den Bugwellen-Verursachern.



Mehrere Berichte. On the Drop, Pickern, mit Brot, mit Kunstködern, mit Method Feeder, eine Mission selektiv große Rotfedern zu fangen. Keine Ahnung, wird wohl bis Juli am Teich zugehen. Fetzt halt dort, schönes kleines, schmuddeliges Gewässer.

Und Jo, hört man das erste mal die Stimme eines Menschen, den man nur von Schreiben kennt, ist man irritiert. Gibt es mehrere Videos, spricht man schon vom Typen, den man ein Leben lang zu kennen glaubt. :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



			
				geomas;4818492
Eigenbaubambusstippe hört sich schon mal gut an
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> leidlich grade Bambusstange mit "eingespliesstem" (Immerhin Paketschnur und kein Ducttape) dünnerem oberen Drittel, ebenfalls Bambus (rückblickend wäre Haselrute besser gewesen). Ging ganz gut, aber Stipper werd ich wohl nie werden. Die nächste hat Ringe (im Keller müsste noch irgendwo ein Satz rumfliegen)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Durch selbst- und fremdverschuldete Umstände (die ich nicht näher erläutern möchte, um nicht hässliche Worte hier in unserem schönen Thread zu verwenden) durfte ich während des Wochenendes heute ganze zwei Stunden an meine Rotaugenteiche. tatsächlich mal mit Mais, selbstgegrabenen Würmern, einer Eigenbaubambusstippe ("Minimax Mk. I", vermutlich inzwischen wieder demontiert) und einer Zahnstocher-Kork-Blumendrahtpose (Die übrigens wirklich gut geworden ist). Immerhin einige Bärschlein, Plötzen und Rotfedern. Ende gut alles gut: La Famiglia wird nie erfahren, wie nahe sie einem Klasse-5-Kinski gekommen ist, und ich kann Pläne für die Minimax Mk.II schmieden..
> hg
> Euer Minimax


Wäre ein Kinski fünf eher "Petrus hätte eine Quappe genommen und dir in deine Fressr geschlagen du dumme Sau!" Oder eher wie die Dreharbeiten zu Fizzicaraldo?
Ich freue mich dass du mit einfachsten Mitteln noch fängst, Petri!
Ich widerrum habe, ich muss sagen: mal wieder! - sauber abgeschneidert.

Hast Du ein Bild deiner Montage?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wäre ein Kinski fünf eher "Petrus hätte eine Quappe genommen und dir in deine Fressr geschlagen du dumme Sau!" Oder eher wie die Dreharbeiten zu Fizzicaraldo?
> Ich freue mich dass du mit einfachsten Mitteln noch fängst, Petri!
> Ich widerrum habe, ich muss sagen: mal wieder! - sauber abgeschneidert.
> 
> Hast Du ein Bild deiner Montage?



naja, ein innerfamiliärer (Bin Quereinsteiger) Klasse 5 wär etwas ruhiger. Es kommt auch kaum dazu, erstens wegen meiner übermenschlichen Selbstbeherrschung und Schüchternheit, zweitens sind die Zeichen bekannt (hohe Räusperfrequenz, Augentic), drittens flieh ich dann Werwolfmässig ans Wasser, um miene Lieben zu schützen...

Bilder gibt's natürlich keine von der Mk.I-

aber wie kams mit dem Schneidern, zu dem ich herzlich kondoliere? Ist die Drennanrute eine strenge Herrin?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> naja, ein innerfamiliärer (Bin Quereinsteiger) Klasse 5 wär etwas ruhiger. Es kommt auch kaum dazu, erstens wegen meiner übermenschlichen Selbstbeherrschung und Schüchternheit, zweitens sind die Zeichen bekannt (hohe Räusperfrequenz, Augentic), drittens flieh ich dann Werwolfmässig ans Wasser, um miene Lieben zu schützen...
> 
> Bilder gibt's natürlich keine von der Mk.I-
> 
> aber wie kams mit dem Schneidern, zu dem ich herzlich kondoliere? Ist die Drennanrute eine strenge Herrin?


Tja, unterm Strich kann man von Unfähigkeit ausgehen. Keine gute Platzwahl, so spät angefangen, Karpfen im Liebestaumel, nicht Konsequent im mittelwasser auf Rotaugen, weizen, made, tauwurm, dendro waren wohl die falschen Köder und das Wetter hier hat umgeschlagen.
Sarah-Jane macht auch als Posenrute eine elegante Figur, meinen 2BB Waggler konnte ich gefühlt bis zum Horizont schmeißen. Betörend.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

„Unfähigkeit” würd ich für mich nie in Anspruch nehmen wollen ;-)
Ich schieb es dann lieber auf den überbordenden Spieltrieb und/oder ein gewisses Maß an Trotz (falsche Methode/Taktik wider besseren Wissens). 
Diese Schwächen in Kombination haben mir schon des öfteren einen knochentrockenen Kescher beschert.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, bin zurück vom Stadtparkteich. Auch wenn die Vegetation noch nicht so richtig frühlingshaft anmutet war doch allerhand Leben im und am Teich zu beobachten. 
Kleinfischaktivität kann man dort rund um die Uhr verzeichnen, auch im Winter. Nun ja, den Minis wollte ich ja aus dem Weg gehen und hatte mich auf die mir noch unbekannten Köder Kichererbse und Kidneybohne festgelegt.
Letztere wurde zusammen mit einer Kichererbse sowie einem Mini-Gummimaiskorn als Stopper am Haar angeboten. Montage simpelst: 6er Haken (war am Zaudern, aber die Größe schien der großen Bohne angemessen zu sein) am etwa 15cm langen Geflechtvorfach, auf der Hauptschnur ein freilaufendes 10g-Tellerblei.
Die zweite Rute hab ich mit Pose gefischt - hier mit 10er Haken für eine Kichererbse.
Gefüttert wurde lose mit Hakenködern, angeboten wurde die dicke Bohne in der Nähe von ins Wasser hängenden Zweigen, dort vermutete ich bessere Fische. Die Posenmontage kam an verschiedenen „fischig” aussehenden Stellen zum Einsatz, aber fern von mir bekannten Hindernissen.

Die Kichererbse an der Pose wurde von den Fischen weitestgehend negiert. Umso glücklicher war ich, als der Bobbin nach oben schoß und der Piepser aufgeregt Laut gab. Aha, kein ganz dicker Brocken, dunkle Flanke, ja sollte es denn auf Anhieb mit der erhofften Tinca geklappt haben?
Leider nicht - der Fisch war ein sehr dunkel gefärbter Brassen von etwa 40cm, kräftig vom Laichausschlag gezeichnet.
Mehr passierte denn am Abend auch nicht. Die erhoffte Schleie blieb in ihrem Element, die Karpfen waren den exotischen Ködern heute offenbar nicht so zugetan, aber ich hab den ersten Fisch auf Kidney-Bohne gefangen, den ersten Brassen mit der Pin reingeleiert und ein paar angenehme Stunden am Wasser gehabt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Umso glücklicher war ich, als der Bobbin nach oben schoß und *der Piepser aufgeregt Laut gab. ich hab den ersten Fisch auf Kidney-Bohne gefangen*.



Petri, Geo! 
Deine Experimente sind immer interessant, vielen Dank  für den Bericht.
Eine unangenehme Pflicht habe ich noch, ich entschuldige mich im vorab, aber einer muss es schließlich tun:
Jedes Böhnchen gibt ein Tönchen...
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Georg! Bleibt die Frage ob der Brassen auf die Bohne oder den Fakemais gebissen hat aber ich freu mich für dich! Viele neue Tüftelmöglichkeiten tun sich da auf...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke! 
Böhnchen und Erbsen als Futter könnten dafür sorgen, daß es endlich brauchbare Blasenteppiche im Teich zu bewundern gibt ;-)
Ich glaube schon, daß der Biß auf die Bohne und nicht auf das winzige Maiskorn kam (ist sehr klein + mit einem Spalt drin, extra als Stopper konzipiert). Ist natürlich etwas Hoffnung im Spiel, sonst hätte ich ja gleich mit gelbem Gummi fischen können.
Letztlich bin ich ganz happy, einen Konservenköder gefunden zu haben, der wegen der Größe selektiver ist als der gelbe Klassiker.
Die Kichererbsen (auch aus der Dose) machen ebenfalls einen ganz guten Eindruck, vielleicht probier ich beide Köder auch im Fluß.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gibts Hülsenfrucht zum Abendbrot,
sind morgens alle Fliegen tot.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ klappt das auch mit Mücken?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> Böhnchen und Erbsen als Futter könnten dafür sorgen, daß es endlich brauchbare Blasenteppiche im Teich zu bewundern gibt ;-)
> Ich glaube schon, daß der Biß auf die Bohne und nicht auf das winzige Maiskorn kam (ist sehr klein + mit einem Spalt drin, extra als Stopper konzipiert). Ist natürlich etwas Hoffnung im Spiel, sonst hätte ich ja gleich mit gelbem Gummi fischen können.
> Letztlich bin ich ganz happy, einen Konservenköder gefunden zu haben, der wegen der Größe selektiver ist als der gelbe Klassiker.
> Die Kichererbsen (auch aus der Dose) machen ebenfalls einen ganz guten Eindruck, vielleicht probier ich beide Köder auch im Fluß.



 Ich muss mir jetzt auch mal wieder Ködergedanken machen, wenn ich meine Döbelstudien weitertreiben möchte. Denn: Maden sind natürlich nicht selektiv genug, in der schönen Jahreszeit ohnehin nicht. Aber das Frühstücksfleisch, dass sich ab letzten Herbst als der Bringer erwiesen hat, und auch jetzt wieder toll war, stößt nun langsam an die Grenze durch die steigende Wassertemperatur und die damit verbundene Weichheit- auf Grund, oder bei ner langen Drift kann man eben nicht sicher sein, ob man nicht mit blankem Haken fischt (daher auch mein persönlicher Vorbehalt gegen die Brotflocke). Das Problem hat sich bei der letzten Aktion deutlich abgezeichnet. Klar kann mans festigen. Kollege Kochtopf hat in der Richtung über meine anfänglichen Ansätze hinaus weiter ermittelt und offenbar bemerkenswerte Ergebnisse erzielt. Aber mit Trocknen und Einfrieren geht ja der Hauptvorteil, die sofortige, spontane Verfügbarkeit verloren.
 Da käme ne schöne, fette, auffällige Hülsenfrucht sehr gelegen: sofort Verfügbar, Hält am Haken und ist doch weich und schmiegsam fürs Döbelmaul. Oder Fleischwurst? Kirsche?
 Kirsche ist eigentlich ein muss, allein schon der Klassik wegen..


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Gibts Hülsenfrucht zum Abendbrot,
> sind morgens alle Fliegen tot.



Bis auf die berüchtigten Brüllmücken. Abers Herzl is gsund.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^ Corned Beef aus der Dose ist ja etwas zäher/fester als Frühstücksfleisch. Wäre sicher einen Versuch wert, genau wie andere festere Wurstwaren.
Kirsche ist sicher ein Klassiker - ob die auch als Konserve verwendbar ist?
Die ständige Verfügbarkeit von Dosenmais oder eben auch Kidneybohnen aus der Dose ist für mich ein dicker Pluspunkt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ klappt das auch mit Mücken?



In Schweden hat es mal funktioniert. Nach drei Wochen im gleichen Hemd und am Feuer wollten die Mücken aus dem Zelt raus... :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^^ *Corned Beef* aus der Dose ist ja etwas zäher/fester als Frühstücksfleisch. Wäre sicher einen Versuch wert, genau wie andere festere Wurstwaren.
> Kirsche ist sicher ein Klassiker - ob die auch als Konserve verwendbar ist?
> Die* ständige Verfügbarkeit* von Dosenmais oder eben auch Kidneybohnen aus der Dose ist für mich ein *dicker Pluspunkt*.



Absolut richtig, Fast noch wichtiger als die Fängigkeit!
Zum Corned Beef hab ich gelesen, das dies noch viel schlimmer in punkto Festigkeit sei: Das ist sogar im Wintern nicht anzuködern ohne Strumpf, sind nur Fleischkörnchen in Aspik.
Kirschen ausm Glas sollen gehen, sagt zumindest YouTube. Natürlich kommt auch hier wieder die Festigkeit ins Spiel.. aber sone schöne labbrige Glaskirsche, die ihre süßen Aromen oozt.. hört sich gut an. Die fiesen Tortenkirschen sind natürlich superfest: ich schätze, Freund Chub möchte generell einen ordentlichen Happen, er möchte ihn auch deutlich sehen können(vielleicht mag er sogar rot), es soll nicht hart sondern zart sein, und so aromatisch wie möglich, Geschmacksrichtung egal. Die Chancen, etwas entsprechendes im Supermarkt zu finden sind hoch.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^^ Corned Beef aus der Dose ist ja etwas zäher/fester als Frühstücksfleisch. Wäre sicher einen Versuch wert, genau wie andere festere Wurstwaren.
> Kirsche ist sicher ein Klassiker - ob die auch als Konserve verwendbar ist?
> Die ständige Verfügbarkeit von Dosenmais oder eben auch Kidneybohnen aus der Dose ist für mich ein dicker Pluspunkt.



Corned Beef bröselt zu stark. Das überlebt keinen Wurf.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also, ich habe drei geschredderte Dosen Tulip im Froster, das nenne ich 'sofort verfügbar'. Ich würde bei warmen temperaturen ein gefaltetes Blatt Küchenrolle hinzugeben um evtl Tauwässerschäden zu vermeiden, bis zum angelplatz hat das Tulip anködertemperatur und das Bier bleibt Kalt!
Prof. Dr. Tinca hat lt.e.A. früher Dosenkirschen benutzt. Die lassen sich aufgrund des fehlenden Steins auch leichter anködern denke ich. Fleischwurst würde als Pop up funktionieren da auftreibend. Ich habe etwas vom sündhaft teurem Futter unserer Hündin abgezwackt und eingefroren da weich und sinkend wie Frolic - Wildschwein Tapioka kennen die Fische sicher nicht! 
Zu der Brotflocke - richtig vorbereitet erreicht schnödes Weissbrot eine Hakenzähigkeit die durchaus Konkurrenzfähig ist.
Lediglich an Hühnerleber verzweifle ich. Einstrumpfen wie bei dr catch gezeigt wird zu klobig und auch sonst ein Bild des Jammers. Vielleicht mit partiell gegarter (oder kältedehydrierter) Schweineleber versuchen...
Aber ich schweife ab.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für Leber wird es jetzt auch zu warm. Was jetzt noch gut in der Richtung geht, ist Paste aus Weissbrot und Leberwurscht. Da hat man diese ganzen Probleme nicht und Döbel und Barben mögen das.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also, ich habe drei geschredderte Dosen Tulip im Froster, das nenne ich 'sofort verfügbar'. Ich würde bei warmen temperaturen ein gefaltetes Blatt Küchenrolle hinzugeben um evtl Tauwässerschäden zu vermeiden, bis zum angelplatz hat das Tulip anködertemperatur und das Bier bleibt Kalt!
> Prof. Dr. Tinca hat lt.e.A. früher Dosenkirschen benutzt. Die lassen sich aufgrund des fehlenden Steins auch leichter anködern denke ich. Fleischwurst würde als Pop up funktionieren da auftreibend. Ich habe etwas vom sündhaft teurem Futter unserer Hündin abgezwackt und eingefroren da weich und sinkend wie Frolic - Wildschwein Tapioka kennen die Fische sicher nicht!
> Zu der Brotflocke - richtig vorbereitet erreicht schnödes Weissbrot eine Hakenzähigkeit die durchaus Konkurrenzfähig ist.
> Lediglich an Hühnerleber verzweifle ich. Einstrumpfen wie bei dr catch gezeigt wird zu klobig und auch sonst ein Bild des Jammers. Vielleicht mit partiell gegarter (oder kältedehydrierter) Schweineleber versuchen...
> Aber ich schweife ab.



Leber ist ein ebenfalls klassischer Köder, der aber so immense logistische und verwendungstechnische Nachteile mit sich bringt das jeder theoretische Vorteil, praktisch sofort zunichte gemacht wird.
Im Grunde die Zuckmückenlarve des Specimenangelns.

Ich sehe den Sinn von Leber aus anglerischer Perspektive eher darin, lecker in Schmalz gebraten zusammen mit Röstzwiebeln und Kartoffelpüree den Angler für den kommenden, entbehrungsreichen Ansitz zu stärken, oder ggf. nachher Sieg oder Niederlage zu verdeftigen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit spitzen Fingern werfe ich Schimmelkäse in die Diskussion: Blauschimmelkäse wird ja von den Briten zur Teigfabrikation benutzt. Ich selbst kenne nur Camembert (noch nie gegessen, nur aus größtmöglicher Distanz kritisch beäugt).
Das Zeug sollte sich doch als Aromabombe gut machen als Teigbestandteil, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Zuckivergleich ist äußerst passend. Ich hab immer  noch ein Auge auf Aalköder aber tatsächlich hat sich der Sch... äh, Leber im harten Alltag nicht bewährt. 

Davon ab: weiss wer was für ne gut erhaltene Abu 506 oder 507 ein realistischer Preis wäre?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mit spitzen Fingern werfe ich Schimmelkäse in die Diskussion: Blauschimmelkäse wird ja von den Briten zur Teigfabrikation benutzt. Ich selbst kenne nur Camembert (noch nie gegessen, nur aus größtmöglicher Distanz kritisch beäugt).
> Das Zeug sollte sich doch als Aromabombe gut machen als Teigbestandteil, oder?



Meine Frau liebt Blauschimmelkäse aber ich ekle mich so sehr davor dass ich mich nicht überwinden kann auch nur daran zu denken ihn als pastenbestandteil zu nützen.
Aber sehr reifen Camembert kann ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kässe in all seinen Formen, Aromen und auch Farben ist ja ein Riesenfeld. Ganz zu schweigen von Teigen mit Käse. Eigentlich verwunderlich, das er hier bisher kaum thematisiert wurde. Ein kleiner Goudakrümel am 16er Haken oder auch ein im Dunkeln leuchtender Stilton-Harzer Walnussgrosser Teigblob am 2/0er... anything goes. Sagt man.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Zuckivergleich ist äußerst passend. Ich hab immer  noch ein Auge auf Aalköder aber tatsächlich hat sich der Sch... äh, Leber im harten Alltag nicht bewährt.
> 
> Davon ab: weiss wer was für ne gut erhaltene Abu 506 oder 507 ein realistischer Preis wäre?



Tut mir leid - keine Ahnung. Die Nachfolger gibt es in recht attraktiven Paketen (mit Wechselspulen und Tasche) teilweise zu ganz interessanten Preisen. Dann natürlich nicht „Made in Sweden”.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Käse: Meine Experimente in der Hinsicht wurden vor Jahren jäh beendet. Ich habe einen völkerrechtswidrigen Gorgonzola-Butterschmalz-Mehl-Hanf-Teig angerührt, und im Hochsommerauto vergessen. Sprechen wir nicht über den Geruch. Die Butter und das Fett-i.-Tr. sind kriechend auf Wanderschaft gegangen, und fanden ihre neue Heimat unter anderem in meinem Spulenkörbchen und haben sich liebevoll um all meine Stroftbespulten wechselspulen gelegt, ebenso wie meine mit sündhaft teuren Geflechtschnüren belegten Spinnspulen.
 Seitdem stagnieren meine Käseexperimente etwas.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Davon ab: weiss wer was für ne gut erhaltene Abu 506 oder 507 ein realistischer Preis wäre?


Mmmhh. sehr dezente Präsentation, köstlicher Köder Geheimtipp--Du hast Biss!
Ich glaub, man kann bei den sofort-kaufen Angeboten bei diesen kleinen Panzern wenig falsch machen, mehr als 40-50 würd ich nicht zahlen.
Übrigens sind die 506er und co. ideal dazu geeignet, mal die Freuden des Auseinandernehmens und Neufettens etc. kennenzulernen. Einfache Mechanik, wunderbare Anleitungen etc. im Netz, kaum wegfliegende Federn..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Zum Käse: Meine Experimente in der Hinsicht wurden vor Jahren jäh beendet. Ich habe einen völkerrechtswidrigen Gorgonzola-Butterschmalz-Mehl-Hanf-Teig angerührt, und im Hochsommerauto vergessen. Sprechen wir nicht über den Geruch. Die Butter und das Fett-i.-Tr. sind kriechend auf Wanderschaft gegangen, und fanden ihre neue Heimat unter anderem in meinem Spulenkörbchen und haben sich liebevoll um all meine Stroftbespulten wechselspulen gelegt, ebenso wie meine mit sündhaft teuren Geflechtschnüren belegten Spinnspulen.
> Seitdem stagnieren meine Käseexperimente etwas.



Ich kann mir in etwa ein Bild von der Szene machen. Merde!

Camembert & Co. rühr ich nie an. Aber immerhin habe ich dieses Jahr schon mit einem kleinen Schnittkäse-Stückchen gefangen. Das Zeugs war zu spröde zum direkten Anködern, hab es dann per Pelletband angeboten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Frau liebt Blauschimmelkäse aber ich ekle mich so sehr davor dass ich mich nicht überwinden kann auch nur daran zu denken ihn als pastenbestandteil zu nützen.
> Aber sehr reifen Camembert kann ich mir gut vorstellen



Das ist ja auch wichtig bei den Ködern die Schnittpunkte mit  Menschenessen haben. Würmer, Maden, Egel, alles halten wir als Köder aus, aber niemals ein "Menschenessen" das wir verabscheuen.
 Als Käseliebhaber, andererseits, seh ich nicht ein, wunderbare Jahrgänge an die Fischlis zu verschwenden. Ich mix mein Grundfutter ja auch nicht mit nem Zweigelt an. Wobei...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dass du ein Käsetrauma hast kann ich nachvollziehen, oh mann...
Und dann erst die Reaktion der besseren Hälfte... auf Käse hatte ich bislang keinen Biss,  mit Tulip und Brot bildete er quasi die dunkle Triade der überschätzten Köder bevor Brot und Tulip auf die Seite von Liebe und Gerechtigkeit kamen. Aber die Saison fängt gerade an, ich bemühe mich. Dafür ist auch die (oder eine andere) Kapselrolle gedacht, um meine Reichweite fürs Trotting zu erhöhen. Ich liebe die Angelei mit der Pin aber zu den Barben komme ich hier damit eher nicht. Ausserdem sind die made in sweden Abus schöne kleine Schätzchen die ein Liebevolles zuhause verdient haben!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber die Saison fängt gerade an, ich bemühe mich.
> 
> Lieber Freund, der Sinn der Saison ist doch sich zu entspannen- wir haben nun 6 Monde des mühelosen Fischens vor uns! Goldene Tage, samtene Nächte
> 
> Dafür ist auch die (oder eine andere) Kapselrolle gedacht, um meine Reichweite fürs Trotting zu erhöhen. Ich liebe die Angelei mit der Pin aber zu den Barben komme ich hier damit eher nicht. Ausserdem sind die made in sweden Abus schöne kleine Schätzchen die ein Liebevolles zuhause verdient haben!


+
Aus meiner Perspektive: Keine Ahnung, ob die was bringen, aber für Kapselrolle gilt natürlich: "Anders ist besser" Und die älteren Abus sind natürlich wunderbar verzeihende und geduldige Bastelobjekte.


----------



## jaunty_irl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss mir jetzt auch mal wieder Ködergedanken machen, wenn ich meine Döbelstudien weitertreiben möchte. Denn: Maden sind natürlich nicht selektiv genug, in der schönen Jahreszeit ohnehin nicht. Aber das Frühstücksfleisch, dass sich ab letzten Herbst als der Bringer erwiesen hat, und auch jetzt wieder toll war, stößt nun langsam an die Grenze durch die steigende Wassertemperatur und die damit verbundene Weichheit- auf Grund, oder bei ner langen Drift kann man eben nicht sicher sein, ob man nicht mit blankem Haken fischt (daher auch mein persönlicher Vorbehalt gegen die Brotflocke). Das Problem hat sich bei der letzten Aktion deutlich abgezeichnet. Klar kann mans festigen. Kollege Kochtopf hat in der Richtung über meine anfänglichen Ansätze hinaus weiter ermittelt und offenbar bemerkenswerte Ergebnisse erzielt. Aber mit Trocknen und Einfrieren geht ja der Hauptvorteil, die sofortige, spontane Verfügbarkeit verloren.
> Da käme ne schöne, fette, auffällige Hülsenfrucht sehr gelegen: sofort Verfügbar, Hält am Haken und ist doch weich und schmiegsam fürs Döbelmaul. Oder Fleischwurst? Kirsche?
> Kirsche ist eigentlich ein muss, allein schon der Klassik wegen..


Erdmandel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ......
> Prof. Dr. Tinca hat lt.e.A. früher Dosenkirschen benutzt......




Ihr habt gerufen?:m

Ich habe momentan sehr viel zu tun und wenig Zeit hier alles mitzulesen(ihr macht ja richtig Meter!#6) und selbst zu schreiben.

Kurzer Zwischenstand von meiner Seite:

Die Satzkarpfen beißen gut und Plötzen, Döbel und Aland auch.
Mal schnell paar Bilder vom sonntäglichen Weißfischangelausflug zum Flüsschen mit der Bolo:























Und noch n Satzkarpfen:






Zurück zu den Döbeln und den Kirschen....

Kirschen aus dem Glas funktionieren gut als Köder. Sind aber bei weitem nicht der beste Köder für Döbel.

Die Nr. 1 sind Heupferde, gefolgt von Grashüpfern - die allerdings ihrer geringeren Größe wegen auch von PLötzen, Roddows und Alanden gern genommen werden.

Die müssen nicht ausschließlich an der Oberfläche angeboten werden(mit Buldo oder kleiner Proppenpose mit Bebleiung direkt darunter und dann einem langem gefetteten Vorfach) , sondern funktionieren auch "normal" - versunken an der Pose gefischt.#6

Danach dann die üblichen.... Mais, Teig, Würmer usw.
Behelfsköder aus der eigenen Brottasche wie Wurst und Käse sind ja lustig wenn man die Köderdose zuhause vergessen hat aber nicht notwendig! 
Wenn die Fische keinen Appetit haben beißen se auch darauf nicht.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ sieht aus wie ein Bilderbuchsonntag - herzliches Petri zu der Strecke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ihr habt gerufen?:m
> 
> Ich habe momentan sehr viel zu tun und wenig Zeit hier alles mitzulesen(ihr macht ja richtig Meter!#6) und selbst zu schreiben.
> 
> Kurzer Zwischenstand von meiner Seite:
> 
> Die Satzkarpfen beißen gut und Plötzen, Döbel und Aland auch.
> Mal schnell paar Bilder vom sonntäglichen Weißfischangelausflug zum Flüsschen mit der Bolo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und noch n Satzkarpfen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zurück zu den Döbeln und den Kirschen....
> 
> Kirschen aus dem Glas funktionieren gut als Köder. Sind aber bei weitem nicht der beste Köder für Döbel.
> 
> Die Nr. 1 sind Heupferde, gefolgt von Grashüpfern - die allerdings ihrer geringeren Größe wegen auch von PLötzen, Roddows und Alanden gern genommen werden.
> 
> Die müssen nicht ausschließlich an der Oberfläche angeboten werden(mit Buldo oder kleiner Proppenpose mit Bebleiung direkt darunter und dann einem langem gefetteten Vorfach) , sondern funktionieren auch "normal" - versunken an der Pose gefischt.#6
> 
> Danach dann die üblichen.... Mais, Teig, Würmer usw.
> Behelfsköder aus der eigenen Brottasche wie Wurst und Käse sind ja lustig wenn man die Köderdose zuhause vergessen hat aber nicht notwendig!
> Wenn die Fische keinen Appetit haben beißen se auch darauf nicht.
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Schöne Fische Prof. der Karpfen sieht Klasse aus. Und Jo, Zeit ist ein rares Gut, schaffste schon, um dann später deine Gedanken mit uns zu teilen. 

Und ab jetzt mit weniger Wiederholungen und mehr Gewicht trainieren, damit die Titte rauskommt. :vik:


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bring mal noch einen weiteren Döbelköder ins Gespräch: Bienenmaden!
Folgendes Erlebnis dazu: vor vielen Jahren hatten wir hier in der Nähe ein Freundschaftsangeln an einem kleinerem Flüsschen, in dem sich neben Rotaugen, Häslingen und weiteren Friedfischen auch gute Döbel tummeln sollten. Nun denn, nach dem Start konnte man ein paar kleine Fische der besagten Arten fangen, aber wirklich was zusammen kam da nicht, auch bei den Nachbarn sah es nicht anders aus. Geangelt hab ich mit Maden und auch immer wieder welche auf den Angelplatz geschossen, doch es half nicht wirklich weiter. Glücklicherweise hatte ich einen Kumpel dabei, mit dem ich am Vortag schon angeln war, im Vorfeld hatte ich für diesen Ansitz auch Bienenmaden gekauft und diese sogar an diesem Tag dabei. Er meinte zu mir, wenn nichts geht, probier die doch mal aus. Ich hab ihn nur schief angesehen, ach, das bringt doch auch nichts.....zehn Minuten später  dann doch ne Bienenmade an den Haken gemacht, Montage eingesetzt und nach einem ca. einem Meter Lauf ging die Pose unter......hm, Hänger, will die Montage rausheben, und siehe da, der Hänger entpuppte sich als Fisch, nun ratet mal welcher Art? Ja richtig, ein Döbel. Tja, nun mussten  die restlichen Bienenmaden herhalten, und nach und nach kam ein Döbel nach dem anderen hinzu, waren so zwischen 20-40 cm groß und brachten mir mit großen Abstand den Sieg ein. 
Habe es leider nie wieder damit probiert, wobei wir bei uns Strecken an der Leine haben, wo es viele Döbel gibt, ich denke, das sollte ich in nächster Zeit mal wieder probieren.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab momentan absolut keine Zeit hier hinterher zu kommen  

Hast du es mal mit einer meatsrew versucht Minimax ? Damit hält Fleisch sehr gut. Allerdings wird das Fleisch dann wie eine Haarmontage angeboten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da wird was für euch kommen, Anglerboard-Exklusiv. #6


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da wird was für euch kommen, Anglerboard-Exklusiv. #6



Sieht für mich nach einem Khoga Posentest aus.
Lass mich raten: Die sind gut.
Bei mir sind sie es jedenfalls.
Leider aus dem Program genommen.. .
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sind noch verfügbar und die besten Waggler auf kurzen Bahnen für verschiedene Methoden. Nur bei Wind solala oder bei erschwerter Sichtigkeit, weil der "Bob" (nach geomascher Umschulung nicht mehr Puk) einfach zwischen den Wellen nicht mehr Sichtbar ist.

Aber mal Rundum, gegen diese Pose können die etablierten Hersteller einpacken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute spätnachmittags noch mal an dem kleinen Waldteich, an dem ich Karfreitag brutal geschneidert habe.
Heute konnte ich dieses Ergebnis reproduzieren.





Schöne Stunden am Wasser

Kidneybohnen und Kichererbsen waren evtl. etwas zu exotisch für die Tincas und Karpfen auf dem Land. Die Ostdeutschen mußten ja auch erst behutsam an Döner und Falafel herangeführt werden ;-)
Vermutlich hab ich aber einfach nur die falsche Stelle ausgesucht. Kleinfischaktivität war nonstop zu beobachten, die dickeren Brummer waren (sofern ich das sehen konnte) weitab direkt unter Büschen und umgestürzten Bäumen vernehmbar.
Einen sehr vorsichtigen Biß konnte ich an der Schwingspitze registrieren, dieser entwickelte sich aber nicht (komischer Begriff).
Eventuell könnten die größeren Köder auf mehr Resonanz stoßen, wenn um sie herum ein Maisteppich die Freßlust stimuliert und durch das Kleinfischgeraufe die groben Kaliber neugierig gemacht werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Georg, Erkenntnis ist auch ein Fang. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wieder Tümpel, wieder Schneider - derzeit eher Nacht- denn Kochpott


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Kopf hoch, Sir Kochtopf! 
Immerhin hatten wir Haken samt Köder im Wasser und so eine erheblich bessere Chance auf einen schönen Fisch als vom heimischen Fernsehsessel aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau so ist es Georg.#6
Schön anzusehen ist der Teich allemal.:k

Und @ Kochtopf....
Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da alle geschneidert haben die da waren (darunter auch der halbe Vorstand) ist es ok, aber ich würde grundsätzlich gerne mal wieder einen Fisch sehen... ;(


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Prof: Ja, der Teich ist schön gelegen und wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich dort noch nie einen ruhigeren Tag erlebt (ich meine nicht die Fische, sondern den Lärm durch Flugzeuge, Landmaschinen...). 
Ich werde da heute Abend wohl noch mal hin, andere Stelle, evtl. mit Mais füttern, aber wiederum auf größere Haken-Köder setzen.

@ Kochtopf: ...das wird schon, ganz sicher! Ich könnte Dir noch einen Ködertipp geben, die kleinen, gelben Körner sind ne ziemlich sichere Bank. Man muß dann nur eben mit tolldreisten Mini-Rotfedern und ihren auf den Namen „Rutilus” hörenden Cousins als Beifang rechnen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Komme grade von der Weser!

Es artete schon in Arbeit aus, was an Fischis gebissen hat. Aufgrund des immer noch sehr hohen Wasserstandes, war ich wieder auf dem Campingplatz, also unter "Beobachtung", deshalb hab ich mal das Bildermachen sein gelassen!

Waren allerdings keine guten Größen dabei heute alles bis max. 25cm, aber dafür halt so an die 60-70st. in knapp 3h!!! Eine "neue" Fischart konnte ich dann auch noch bestaunen, und zwar gab es eine wunderschöne ca. 20iger Güster! Ist jetzt nicht so häufig in der Weser anzutreffen! Der Rest waren die üblichen Verdächtigen, hauptsächlich Rotaugen und Ükels, vereinzelt noch paar Döbel, Hasel (nur 2st.), die Güster und noch einen Gründling!

Sehr viele Bisse noch gehabt, aber war diesmal wohl kein guter Fisch unterwegs!?! Na dann beim nächsten Mal!?!

Herr Kochtopf, warum bei Dir im Tümpel nichts beißt, wird wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben! Aber wenn auch "Eingefleischte" schon nichts fangen,...??? Ist denn der Bestand so schlecht? (Zuviel Raubfisch, Kormoran???) An den Temperaturen kann es ja nicht liegen!?!

Grüße und Euch noch viel Petri!

Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Komme grade von der Weser!
> 
> Es artete schon in Arbeit aus, was an Fischis gebissen hat. Aufgrund des immer noch sehr hohen Wasserstandes, war ich wieder auf dem Campingplatz, also unter "Beobachtung", deshalb hab ich mal das Bildermachen sein gelassen!
> 
> Waren allerdings keine guten Größen dabei heute alles bis max. 25cm, aber dafür halt so an die 60-70st. in knapp 3h!!! Eine "neue" Fischart konnte ich dann auch noch bestaunen, und zwar gab es eine wunderschöne ca. 20iger Güster! Ist jetzt nicht so häufig in der Weser anzutreffen! Der Rest waren die üblichen Verdächtigen, hauptsächlich Rotaugen und Ükels, vereinzelt noch paar Döbel, Hasel (nur 2st.), die Güster und noch einen Gründling!
> 
> Sehr viele Bisse noch gehabt, aber war diesmal wohl kein guter Fisch unterwegs!?! Na dann beim nächsten Mal!?!
> 
> Herr Kochtopf, warum bei Dir im Tümpel nichts beißt, wird wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben! Aber wenn auch "Eingefleischte" schon nichts fangen,...??? Ist denn der Bestand so schlecht? (Zuviel Raubfisch, Kormoran???) An den Temperaturen kann es ja nicht liegen!?!
> 
> Grüße und Euch noch viel Petri!
> 
> Mario


Der  Tümpel ist gut eingeschattet und noch relativ kalt. Vor drei  Tagen odet wann das war hat es nachts dann geraubt aber gestern ruhte der See still und starr. #c
Natürlich hast du mit Buhnen den Vorteil,  beruhigte Abschnitte leicht erreichbar zu haben, hier an der Fulle musst die mit der Lupe suchen und kraxeln


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat hier jemand eine Meinung zur Shakespear Sigma Wand 10" 45g WG.
Leider nicht das original 1880.

Hab eine beim lokalen Händler gesehen und kurz in der Hand gehabt, fühlte sich eigentlich ganz gut an. Hab sie mir nicht so genau angeschaut aber glaube das ich das mal noch nachhole.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kaum an der Fulle und schon mit einem handlangen Plötz und einem halbstarken Döbel entschneidert. Der Döbel hatte 35cm.
@ Jack: kenne Sigma Feederruten. Haben mich nicht überzeugt, die 150gr Rute nutze ich quasi kaum


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na Petri!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kaum an der Fulle und schon mit einem handlangen Plötz und einem halbstarken Döbel entschneidert.



 Na, also- Recht muss doch Recht bleiben, herzliches Petri an Dich,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ MS aus G: sattes Petri, Mario! Läuft bei Dir, wie man heute so sagt ;-)

@ Kochtopf: na also, geht doch! Wünsch Dir noch ein paar fette Bisse heut Abend (falls Du noch am Wasser sein solltest).

@ Jack2jack: Vor der Sigma Wand gab es noch eine bessere Shakespeare Mach 2 XT Wand (hier in Äktschn: https://youtu.be/XLgy8AJWWEg). WG-45g bei der Sigma deutet auf eine der heute üblichen Light-Feeder-Ruten hin. Cadence hat auch ne „Wand” von 3m im Programm, die ist sicherlich um Klassen feiner als die Sigma.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Abend wieder am Waldteich, diesmal hab ich mich tief in die Büsche geschlagen, ansonsten aber geangelt wie gestern auch. 
Hab lose mit Mais gefüttert, als Köder kamen wieder Kidneybohnen, Kichererbsen und testweise auch Mais zum Einsatz.
Wie schon gestern gab es zunächst eine Menge Kleinfischaktivitäten zu beobachten, die „Dicken” trieben sich in sicherer Entfernung unter Büschen herum.
Etwas später gab es auch in direkter Nähe zur Angelstelle Bewegung in nicht beangelbaren Uferbereichen:





Das Wasser steht hoch in allen Teichen und Seen der Umgebung, zwischen den Ästen trieb sich ein „Brummer” im ganz flachen Wasser herum.

Hatte sowohl auf der Swingtip als auch auf der anderen Rute Rollen mit kräftigerer Schnur montiert, weil ne Menge Holz im Wasser ist:




1. Fang des Tages, einen erheblich dickeren Ast konnte ich später landen

Noch vor der Dämmerung nahm die Fischaktiviät nochmal zu, auch direkt am Angelplatz:




kleine Blasenteppiche und ruckelnde Halme direkt unter der Rute - offenbar war ich unauffällig genug, um die Fische nicht zu erschrecken

Hab dann sehr ufernah gefischt, eine Rute mit 2 Kidneybohnen am Haar, an der anderen Rute wurde experimentiert. Nachdem ich das (sehr lange) Haar mit der Mutter aller Maisketten bestückt hatte, gab es immer wieder Geruckel an der Swingtip, aber nicht einen eindeutigen Biß. Wegen des vergleichsweise großen Köders wollte ich nicht zu früh anschlagen. 
Wieder Wechsel des Köders (hätte das Haar kürzen sollen), aber es tat sich wenig bis nichts.
An der „Bohnen-Rute” gab es immer wieder Schnurschwimmer oder „Anfasser”, erst lange nach Sonnenuntergang gab es dann den ersehnten Biß.
Die Stirnlampe braucht frische Batterien und war keine große Hilfe, irgendwie konnte ich den Fisch in den Kescher bugsieren, na super, wieder eine Brasse mit Appetit auf Kidneybohnen ;-)
Die war geschätzt gut 45cm groß, eine Tinca oder ein Karpfen von der Größe hätte mir besser gepaßt.

Ich werd das nächste Mal an dieser Stelle wohl andere Hakenköder probieren, vielleicht Pellets oder Mini-Boilies, evtl. in Kombination mit auftreibendem Gummimais.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, daß Karpfen und/oder Schleien am Platz waren, die Kichererbsen und Kidneybohnen aber verschmähten.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Georg! Nach zwei Fischen kann man noch nichts sagen, aber vielleicht hast du ja nen selektiven Brassenköder "entdeckt" - wenn ich demnächst wieder an die Fulle komme hol ich mir mal ein Döschen und Attacke!

Ich bin gerade heim gekommen, der Platz war bei Tageslicht gut aber im Dunkeln Mist-  auf dem Speditionsgelände gegenüber war soviel Licht, dass sich meine Augen nicht an die Dunkelheit gewöhnen konnten, dazu das rauschen der A7... idyllisch ist was anderes und das beobachten zweier Feederspitzen wird so nicht einfacher...
Gefischt wurde mit einfacher Durchlaufmontage und Birnenblei, Tauwurmhälfte auf der Avon (die Quiverspitze hat nicht geleuchtet, geo), Maden am Karpfenhaken auf der Feeder. Zwei Bisse auf Maden, beide male kurz Kontakt, beide Male nahezu unversehrte Maden rausgeholt. Ein Biss auf Tauwurm, ins leere angeschlagen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke für Deinen Bericht, dann ist der „Bann” wohl gebrochen.

Die Kidneybohnen (hab nur eine Sorte probiert) halten ganz gut am Haar und sollten sich auch direkt angeködert ganz gut machen. Die Kichererbsen werd ich weiter testen, die platzen gerne mal auf beim Anködern (auch nur eine Sorte probiert). Direkt am Haken halten sie besser als am Haar.
Wie gesagt, ich werd das nächste Mal (Freitag?) wohl auf stärker duftende Köder setzen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
 wieder so viele interessante Beiträge, vielen Dank. Ich wird vor Sonntag wohl kaum ans Wasser kommen. Da ja jetzt wie
 Ihr beweist, auch das Nachtangeln wieder aktuell wird, ist bei
 mir da grade eben ein ganz akutes Problem aufgetaucht.#t

 Aus dem einen Grund oder dem anderen hab ich heut viel über den Redmire Pool gelesen, und bin dann ausgelöst von einer Textstelle bei Yates über "the Ghost" auf einen ganzen Haufen von Redmire Geschichten über seltsame Silhuetten, wandernde Lichter, gepfiffene Melodien etc. gestossen. Ich bin etwas angegruselt, muss ich zugeben. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin ein Mann der Wissenschaft und der Aufklärung. Aber ich weiss, das beim nächsten Nachtansitz wenn der Wind oder anderes in den Wipfeln rauscht oder ein Schatten sich anders verhält als er es sollte, sich Herr Wissenschaft und Mr. Aufklärung ganz schnell davonstehlen werden und mir die Situation überlassen werden..|bigeyes


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich seh die Gefahren beim Nachtangeln eher im tapsigen Verhalten des Nachtanglers: ein falscher Schritt und schon hat man einen Zweig im Auge oder ein Fuß in einem schlecht sichtbaren Loch (ist mir beides fast passiert beim Abmarsch heute).
Vor Viechern aller Art hab ich keine Angst und die bösen Buben sind sicher eher zu Hause auf der Couch an der Playstation als am Teich in der ostdeutschen Einöde ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich seh die Gefahren beim Nachtangeln eher im tapsigen Verhalten des Nachtanglers: ein falscher Schritt und schon hat man einen Zweig im Auge oder ein Fuß in einem schlecht sichtbaren Loch (ist mir beides fast passiert beim Abmarsch heute).
> Vor Viechern aller Art hab ich keine Angst und die bösen Buben sind sicher eher zu Hause auf der Couch an der Playstation als am Teich in der ostdeutschen Einöde ;-)



Neinein, solche Dinge fürchte ich nicht, die wenigen Gefahren dieser Welt kann man durch Umsicht und Sorgfalt umgehen, und ausserdem beschützen Angelkumpel und ich uns ja gegenseitig (Wenns brenzlig werden sollte, stell ich ihm ein Bein und spurte los).
 Es sind die _anderen Dinge _(Dramatisches Kursiv), die früher oder später auf den Plan treten. Nicht das ich auch nur im Geringsten die Existenz des nicht Messbaren in Erwägung ziehe- Aber erklär das mal in dunkler Nacht bei angespannten Sinnen deiner Imagination und den Nackenhärchen. Da reicht schon ein "Hast Du das auch gehört?" um das Karussell zu starten...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Neinein, solche Dinge fürchte ich nicht, die wenigen Gefahren dieser Welt kann man durch Umsicht und Sorgfalt umgehen, und ausserdem beschützen Angelkumpel und ich uns ja gegenseitig (Wenns brenzlig werden sollte, stell ich ihm ein Bein und spurte los).
> Es sind die _anderen Dinge _(Dramatisches Kursiv), die früher oder später auf den Plan treten. Nicht das ich auch nur im Geringsten die Existenz des nicht Messbaren in Erwägung ziehe- Aber erklär das mal in dunkler Nacht bei angespannten Sinnen deiner Imagination und den Nackenhärchen. Da reicht schon ein "Hast Du das auch gehört?" um das Karussell zu starten...



Hmmm, ich bin immun gegen „andere Dinge”. 
Bei den berühmt-berüchtigten Geräuschen denke ich typischerweise daran, das nächste Mal ein Aufnahmegerät mit ans Wasser zu nehmen, um einen Experten nach dem Geräusch-Verursacher zu fragen, als an eine mögliche Bedrohung (aktuell heute Abend - welches Tier macht diese seltsam glucksenden Trink-Geräusche?).
Die geschärften Sinne stecken tief in uns drin, wenn die Augen in der Dunkelheit nicht liefern, arbeiten die Ohren umso effektiver.



PS: Redmire - da muß ich neuerdings an einen Subminiature-Karpfen denken: https://youtu.be/cJyKENl8Z-4


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich bin immun gegen „andere Dinge”.
> Bei den berühmt-berüchtigten Geräuschen denke ich typischerweise daran, das nächste Mal ein Aufnahmegerät mit ans Wasser zu nehmen, um einen Experten nach dem Geräusch-Verursacher zu fragen, als an eine mögliche Bedrohung (aktuell heute Abend - welches Tier macht diese seltsam glucksenden Trink-Geräusche?).
> Die geschärften Sinne stecken tief in uns drin, wenn die Augen in der Dunkelheit nicht liefern, arbeiten die Ohren umso effektiver.



Angelkumpel hat so ein Fledermaus-Mikro, das das Schnattern und Fiepen der kleinen Racker verstärkt. Sehr amüsant. Dabei fällt mir ein, könnte für dich als Photograph interessant sein- hab vor Jahren mal versucht mit langer Zeit und Blitz mal Fledermausis zu fotografieren. Ging auch ganz gut. Der Blitz war auch kein Problem. Aber das Aufladen nach der Entladung hat die total fertig gemacht.´Sobald das Auflade-Fiepen los ging, haben die Fledertierchen im Umkreis der Kamera die reinsten Immelmann Manöver gedreht, als ob sie gegen ne Wand geflogen währen.

 Edit: Schöner Link, Sweetcorn Kid ist ohnehin ein Guter. Und ich möchte die Schmetterlingstasse bei 4:50


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, das Fiepen (speziell bei etwas älteren Blitzgeräten) ist schon sehr speziell - genau wie die Fledermäuse in ihrer Natur auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann verstehen, das man beim Nachtangeln einem tüchtigen Kopff*ck erliegt. Die letzten Tage war ich immer alleine los und dementsprechend ab 21:30 spätestens alleine am Wasser. Mitunter unheimlich, man guckt gelegentlich mal hinter sich. Aber spätestens wenn ich mit meinem AK los ziehe verblasst das, dann fühl ich mich sicherer.
Zumal im hier angrenzenden Waldgebiet schon Wolfshybriden gesichtet wurden. Die werden mich zwar sicher ignorieren aber was wäre das Leben ohne eine gelegentliche Paranoia?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas

Mit den Kichererbsen würde ich weiter fischen, im Frühjahr gehen die sehr gut bei mir. Ich hab mir welche aus der Dose eingelegt und fische die am Haar mit einem Kunstmaiskorn als Stopper. 2 Kichererbsen und das Korn als Stopper damit nichts abfällt.
Wenn die Fische eh schon vor deinen Füßen sind dann wirst du sie auch fangen......einfach dran bleiben :m


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, das man beim Nachtangeln einem tüchtigen Kopff*ck erliegt. Die letzten Tage war ich immer alleine los und dementsprechend ab 21:30 spätestens alleine am Wasser. Mitunter unheimlich, man guckt gelegentlich mal hinter sich. Aber spätestens wenn ich mit meinem AK los ziehe verblasst das, dann fühl ich mich sicherer.
> Zumal im hier angrenzenden Waldgebiet schon Wolfshybriden gesichtet wurden. Die werden mich zwar sicher ignorieren aber was wäre das Leben ohne eine gelegentliche Paranoia?



Du nimmst ein AK mit zum angeln..|bigeyes|bigeyes??
47 oder 74..|bigeyes|bigeyes??
Damit mußt Du dann ja auch keine Angst haben#6.
Eher alle Anderen vor dir...:q:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eher AK 08/15 :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du nimmst ein AK mit zum angeln..|bigeyes|bigeyes??
> 47 oder 74..|bigeyes|bigeyes??
> Damit mußt Du dann ja auch keine Angst haben#6.
> Eher alle Anderen vor dir...:q:vik:



Ich hab bei der Bundeswehr damit geschossen. Die Streuwirkung war furchtbar. Aber mit dem Ding hättest du wohl durch den Schlamm ne Woche robben können, ohne Probleme.

Das G36 hat mit bissel Dreck sofort den Dienst quittiert gehabt. Dann hieß es:

Klappspaten frei! |supergri


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oder das G36 auseinandernehmen und mit dem Verschluss werfen  War wohl auch der Grund warum wir den Mist blind komplett zerlegen und zusammen bauen mussten... Inklusive Verschluss


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Oder das G36 auseinandernehmen und mit dem Verschluss werfen  War wohl auch der Grund warum wir den Mist blind komplett zerlegen und zusammen bauen mussten... Inklusive Verschluss



Tatsächlich hatte die Waffe bei der Rekrutenabschlussprüfung bei mir nach 3 Tagen im Gelände versagt (Panzerpionier AHU). Liegste da, musst unter komplett zerstörtem Körper schießen und was passiert? Nichts. 

Der nette Feldwebel gab mir seine Waffe mit den Worten "Mit Plastik gewinnt man keine Kriege, dieses Schaizzteil". |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> Mit den Kichererbsen würde ich weiter fischen, im Frühjahr gehen die sehr gut bei mir. Ich hab mir welche aus der Dose eingelegt und fische die am Haar mit einem Kunstmaiskorn als Stopper. 2 Kichererbsen und das Korn als Stopper damit nichts abfällt.
> Wenn die Fische eh schon vor deinen Füßen sind dann wirst du sie auch fangen......einfach dran bleiben :m



Danke! Ja, ich halte die Kichererbsen trotz bislang ausbleibenden Erfolgs damit für interessante Köder. Hatte diese in diversen Varianten und Kombinationen angeboten und werde noch weiter experimentieren.
Für exakt diese Angelstelle (sehr flach, wenig Kraut, aber viel Totholz im Wasser, totes Laub am Boden) werd ich wohl erstmal leicht auftreibende Köder probieren. Hab noch stark auftreibenden Kunstmais, der könnte sich als Stopper gut machen.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Oder das G36 auseinandernehmen und mit dem Verschluss werfen  War wohl auch der Grund warum wir den Mist blind komplett zerlegen und zusammen bauen mussten... Inklusive Verschluss



Hallo,

nichts Neues, mussten wir vor 50 Jahren beim G3 auch machen, bis zum Schlagbolzen. Mann, habe ich das gehasst|gr:.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mich wollten weder die NVA noch „der Bund” haben, vermutlich aus gutem Grund.
Jetzt muß mein Teleskop-Kescherstiel (ja, den kriege ich bei absoluter Dunkelheit ausgezogen) als Allzweck-Defensivwaffe gegen Schwäne und andere aggressive Viecher herhalten.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mal ein wenig ,u.a.hier im Forum , gestöbert ,Wie man  gezielt die Schleien anfüttert bzw. beangelt.

Dabei bin ich auf die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen ,sowohl was die Konsistenz als auch die Geschmacksrichtung betrifft,gestoßen.

Wie sieht eure Erfahrung aus,eher was Süßes,oder was würziges?



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mich wollten weder die NVA noch „der Bund” haben, vermutlich aus gutem Grund.
> Jetzt muß mein Teleskop-Kescherstiel (ja, den kriege ich bei absoluter Dunkelheit ausgezogen) als Allzweck-Defensivwaffe gegen Schwäne und andere aggressive Viecher herhalten.



Ich hatte gestern den Stiel meines Keschers vergessen. Nachdem ich den Döbel unter Einsatz meiner trockenen Kleidung mit dem Kescherkopf in der Hand rausgelöffelt habe kam ich auf die Idee, einen meiner Banksticks zu Missbrauchen. Für die betreffende Rute wae flugs ein Ästchen geschnitten und mein auf 1,60m länge teleskopierbarer Bankstick hat einen guten Eindruck als Kescherstiel gemacht.
Würde sich bei dem Gewicht aber auch zur wildschweinpömpfe eignen :m


----------



## Mikesch

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nichts Neues, mussten wir vor 50 Jahren beim G3 auch machen, bis zum Schlagbolzen. Mann, habe ich das gehasst|gr:.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Und dann hat der Tr..... von Ausbilder den Schlagbolzen weggenommen. Ich hätte ihn am liebsten ungespitzt in den Boden gerammt.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern den Stiel meines Keschers vergessen. Nachdem ich den Döbel unter Einsatz meiner trockenen Kleidung mit dem Kescherkopf in der Hand rausgelöffelt habe kam ich auf die Idee, einen meiner Banksticks zu Missbrauchen. Für die betreffende Rute wae flugs ein Ästchen geschnitten und mein auf 1,60m länge teleskopierbarer Bankstick hat einen guten Eindruck als Kescherstiel gemacht.
> Würde sich bei dem Gewicht aber auch zur wildschweinpömpfe eignen :m



OK - Du bist 33 und ein großer Bursche - dann klappt das vielleicht mit dem Stöckchen und dem Schwein....:q.
Ohne eine richtige Waffe, das fängt für mich in diesem Fall bei ner Saufeder an, würde ich rennen, klettern oder tauchen, mich aber keinesfalls mit ner Sau anlegen...:q.
@Fischknipser:
Wenn ich auf Schleie angel, was in den letzten Jahren leider selten geworden ist, beschränke ich mich auf Mistwurm.
Lange Zeit habe ich versucht selektiv zu füttern - gelungen ist mir das nie.. .
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig ,u.a.hier im Forum , gestöbert ,Wie man  gezielt die Schleien anfüttert bzw. beangelt.
> 
> Dabei bin ich auf die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen ,sowohl was die Konsistenz als auch die Geschmacksrichtung betrifft,gestoßen.
> 
> Wie sieht eure Erfahrung aus,eher was Süßes,oder was würziges?
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Auf Schleien angle ich wie auf Karpfen. Nur eben etwas feiner und mit maximalem Spotting. Köder und Futter sind auch die gleichen. Ganz wichtig ist vor allem das Gewässer...


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Andal
Ok,danke schön schon mal.

Das Gewässer hat Karpfenbesatz,genauso wie Schleienbesatz und allerhand anderer Fischarten.

Ich angeln allerdings erst seit kurzer Zeit in diesem Gewässer.
Ich habe auch schon Schleienfänge beim feedern gesehen.
Ich dachte man könnte gezielter auf Schleien fischen. 
Beim letzten angeln sind mehrere Satzkarpfen und Brassen ,sowie Ukel sgefangen worden. 

Als Gewässer habe ich stark mit Seerosen bewachsene Burggräben,sowie Mühlen/Waldweiher zur Verfügung.

Gesässertiefe beträgt ca. 1,0m bis 2m Und der Boden ist eher schlammig.

Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit vom Boot aus an Stellen zu angeln wo man Wurftechnisch nicht hinkommt,direkt am Wald,wo Wurzeln der Bäume uns Wasser ragen.

Auf dem Bild ist auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite je Waldseite zu erahnen.

Ich werde es dann wohl mal ausprobieren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Fischknipser: hast Du schon die typischen „Blasenteppiche” gesehen? Köder direkt auf der Schleienstraße zu parken wäre natürlich optimal. Ansonsten sind Seerosenfelder natürlich klassische Schleieneinstände. Man sieht ja auch öfters Schilfhalme ruckeln oder Seerosenblätter vibrieren - auch gute Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So weit sieht der See schon mal gut aus. Jetzt musst du die Fressplätze der Schleien nur noch finden. Die liegen nahe dem Ufer und  gerne dort, wo auch was am Gewässergrund wächst.

Dann dezent füttern. Boilies, geschrotet und Pellets bis max. 14 mm ist meine Mischung. Aber nur nicht zu viel und am besten zwischen den Bissen. Dazu den gleichen Mix im PVA zu den Ködern.

Zu den Ködern am Haar gebe ich gerne einen grellen, stark aromatisierten Pop Up dazu. Weiß - Knoblauch und gelb - Banane haben sich sehr gut bewährt.

2 oz. Bleie und etwas längere Vorfächer sind den weichen Böden und dem Kraut geschuldet. Sonst, wie schon gesagt, wie beim Karpfenfischen. Die Kaliber der Ruten können etwas leichter sein. Zwischen 1.50 lbs. und 2.75 lbs. ... einer Ü50 Schleie muss man im Kraut etwas dagegen setzen können. Schnüre (Mono) zwischen .22er und .30er machen das gut mit. Bolt Rigging in S/XS eben. Ach ja... die Vorfächer. Weiches, sinkendes Geflecht bis 15 lbs. und Haken um die Größe #8 sind für 14 mm Murmeln plus 10 mm Poppis ideal.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Noch zu den Murmeln:

Da ist es ziemlich egal, welche. Ich bevorzuge helle und auffällige Boilies mit süß-fruchtigen Aromen. Schleien sind extrem schreckhaft, aber mindestens genau so neugierig!


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also Blasenteppiche habe ich gesehen,die Seerosen wachsen langsam,aber nicht am gezeigten See,da weiß ich nicht wo Sie sind..

Eigendlich alles soweit klar,bis auf "Bolt Rigging in S/XS" 
was bedeutet das?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Eigendlich alles soweit klar,bis auf "Bolt Rigging in S/XS"
> was bedeutet das?



Bolt Rigs - Fluchtmontagen, Montagen mit Selbsthakefekt, Karpfenmontagen mit Festblei eben. Und die kleiner. Größe S, oder XS und  nicht mit 120 gr. Bleien und #2er Eisen vorne dran.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja,Ok.
Vorfach etwas länger,heißt ca.50 cm?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bis max. 35 cm reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute ab 20.15 Uhr auf NDR
Zwei Folgen mare-tv aus England...

https://www.tvinfo.de/fernsehprogramm/802891468-maretv

Die Themse und die Grafschaft Kent - das Kern- und Mutterland des Angelns.


----------



## Flori-Bk

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für den Tipp! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> @Andal
> Ok,danke schön schon mal.
> 
> Das Gewässer hat Karpfenbesatz,genauso wie Schleienbesatz und allerhand anderer Fischarten.
> 
> Ich angeln allerdings erst seit kurzer Zeit in diesem Gewässer.
> Ich habe auch schon Schleienfänge beim feedern gesehen.
> Ich dachte man könnte gezielter auf Schleien fischen.
> Beim letzten angeln sind mehrere Satzkarpfen und Brassen ,sowie Ukel sgefangen worden.
> 
> Als Gewässer habe ich stark mit Seerosen bewachsene Burggräben,sowie Mühlen/Waldweiher zur Verfügung.
> 
> Gesässertiefe beträgt ca. 1,0m bis 2m Und der Boden ist eher schlammig.
> 
> Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit vom Boot aus an Stellen zu angeln wo man Wurftechnisch nicht hinkommt,direkt am Wald,wo Wurzeln der Bäume uns Wasser ragen.
> 
> Auf dem Bild ist auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite je Waldseite zu erahnen.
> 
> Ich werde es dann wohl mal ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Probiere es mal mit einem Method Feeder, gerade die geringe Tiefe deines Gewässers ist prädestiniert für diese Angelei, die flachen Körbe legen sich auch recht smart auf dem Schlamm ab. Pellets als Groundbait werden sehr, sehr gerne genommen. Farben der Boilies muss man probieren, Schleien sind aber durchaus wählerisch. Also Mais und auch mal Weizen mitnehmen.

Ich würde auch nicht zu stark Füttern oder Vorfüttern. Wenn du das ganze Allerlei im See hast, kommt schnell viel Trubel auf und das mögen Tincas so gar nicht. Schieben sich Satzkarpfen auf den Futterplatz, ist sowieso Schicht im Schacht mit anderen Fischen.

Ganz wichtig:

Nähe zum Kraut. So dicht wie möglich den Köder daran anbieten. Die Schleien stehen dort mitten drin oder ziehen dran vorbei. Da geht eigtl. immer etwas. Futterstraßen allgemein sind leider ne Sache für sich. Alles was den Boden durchwühlt, lässt Blasen aufsteigen. Wackelnde Schilfhalme sind auch noch nen guter Indikator (außerhalb der Laichzeit versteht sich).

Bei uns konnte ich die Tincas dort immer beobachten, wie sie scheinbar gefressen haben. Das machen Karpfen/Brassen meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit Method Feeder habe ich bereits probiert,bin allerdings bei 35-45g Körben,wegen des Einsinkens ,gelandet;reicht das wegen des Selbsthakeffekts? 

Da ich noch nichts mit der Methode gefangen habe ,weiß ich natürlich nicht was funktioniert und was nicht. 

Wenn ich lese was @ Andal als Köder verwendet,da bin ich mit meinen Max. 10mm Murmeln wohl zu klein unterwegs gewesen.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Mit Method Feeder habe ich bereits probiert,bin allerdings bei 35-45g Körben,wegen des Einsinkens ,gelandet;reicht das wegen des Selbsthakeffekts?
> 
> Da ich noch nichts mit der Methode gefangen habe ,weiß ich natürlich nicht was funktioniert und was nicht.
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



20 Gramm Körbe reichen durchweg. Die Spitze der Rute geht ja auch noch rein. Die Rute wird auch aktiv bedient, man hat also keinen Run im Sinne des Karpfenangelns, man reagiert zeitnah auf den Fisch. Ist recht dicht am Feedern dran. Man setzt aber keinen wirklichen Anhieb. Ich setze leichten Druck auf das Vorfach beim Aufnehmen der Rute, das ist aber ne reine Gefühlsfrage.

Größten Fehler beim Method Feedern:

Futter funktioniert nicht wie der Sinn der Methode es hergibt
Viel zu lange Vorfächer
Schnur wird nicht geklippt

Das Futter MUSS sich erst am Grund lösen, gerade bei flachen Gewässern hast du dabei weniger Probleme. Das Einklippen ist deswegen von Nöten, damit der Method Feeder sich vor dem Aufschlag richtig hinstellt und nicht auf dem Kopf landet, sonst fliegt dir alles runter und du hast ne normale Futterspirale. Method Feedern ist aber eher Fallen stellen. Du darfst den Korb nach dem Werfen auch NICHT mehr bewegen. Liegen lassen. Nach 15 Minuten erneut werfen.

Entsprechend kurz sollten auch die Vorfächer sein, um die Kräfte beim Biss und Korb wechselseitig stark genug zu halten, um den Haken im Maul zumindest greifen zu lassen. Im Drill erledigt der Druck den Rest.

Beim Futter würde ich Anfängern immer zu fertigen Mixen raten oder Pellets. Ich habe selbst viel probiert, es ist unfassbar schwer das Optimum herauszubekommen. 

Große Köder sind kein Faktor für nen großen Fisch. Du musst den Köder richtig platzieren, wo der Fisch frisst. Die natürliche Nahrung in den Gewässern ist oft nicht größer als 5 Cent Stückchen. 

Ich nutze 8mm bis 10mm Boilies und fange meine Fische. Viele Schleien der letzten Saison kamen zb. auf tote Maden.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Fantastic Fishing 

Was meinst du mit" Futter funktioniert nicht wie der Sinn der Methode es hergibt"?

Die Vorfachlänge sollte mit 20 cm doch ok sein,oder?

Die Schnur sollte in den Schnurclip,damit sich der Korb beim Schlag aufstellt?


So wie es aussieht ist wohl die bevorzugte Angelart auf Tincas die Grundmontage,oder?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> @ Fantastic Fishing
> 
> 
> Die Vorfachlänge sollte mit 20 cm doch ok sein,oder?
> 
> Die Schnur sollte in den Schnurclip,damit sich der Korb beim Schlag aufstellt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Vorfachlänge zwischen 7,5cm und 10cm sind die generelle Regel und arbeiten entsprechend passend an leichten Körben. Schnurclip, damit beim Wurf der MF in der Luft schlagartig gespannt wird und sich so mit der schweren Seite, dem Blei, unten dreht. So prallt er dann auch mit der Unterseite auf der Wasseroberfläche auf. Wirfst du frei Schnauze landet er auf dem Kopf und das Futter geht runter.



> Was meinst du mit" Futter funktioniert nicht wie der Sinn der Methode es hergibt"?



Weil es eine ganz andere Art von Methode ist als Feedern oder Festblei, es ist in der Mitte. Ich habs ausführlich schon mal in Artikeln beschrieben, ich bin gerade Schreibfaul.


https://www.16er-haken.de/schleie



> So wie es aussieht ist wohl die bevorzugte Angelart auf Tincas die Grundmontage,oder?



Gewässerabhängig. Aber Feedern ist eigentlich nicht so der Hit auf weichem Boden, wenn es um Schleien geht. Brassen sind unbedarfter. Tincas wedeln, schwimmen über den Futterplatz und weiß der liebe Gott was alles. Aber wenn ich auf Schleien klassisch feeder, habe ich sehr, sehr viele Schnurschwimmer. Auf weichem Boden wühlen sie dann unter Umständen im weichem Boden und das Problem verschärft sich.

Ich denke im Nahbereich ist die Pose ne richtig tolle, sensible Nummer. Nur brauch man auch die Ausdauer. Wie lange will man auf einen Schwimmer starren?!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke im Nahbereich ist die Pose ne richtig tolle, sensible Nummer. Nur brauch man auch die Ausdauer. Wie lange will man auf einen Schwimmer starren?!




Den ganzen Tag wenn es ein muss.#6|supergri

Ich war vorhin nach dem Abendbrot nochmal schnell für ne Stunde los und neben ein paar Plötzen kam das dabei heraus:












Ansonsten Petri Heil allen Fängern.#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag wenn es ein muss.#6|supergri



Ich schaffe das auch, ich kenne aber viele Angler, die nach 20 Minuten schon beginnen die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens zu stellen. :q|uhoh:

Schöne Döbel. Den Jungs werde ich ggf. im Sommer/Herbst widmen. Jetzt ist Schleienzeit und ich habs noch nicht 1x probiert.......


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag wenn es ein muss.#6|supergri
> 
> *Wollt grad sagen, volle Zustimmung!*
> 
> Ich war vorhin nach dem Abendbrot nochmal schnell für ne Stunde los und neben ein paar Plötzen kam das dabei heraus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ansonsten Petri Heil allen Fängern.#h



Petri, Don Professore, ganz wunderbare Fische, ein herrlicher Anblick!


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vorfachlänge zwischen 7,5cm und 10cm sind die generelle Regel und arbeiten entsprechend passend an leichten Körben.



Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen mit der Vorfachlänge sind...




Weil es eine ganz andere Art von Methode ist als Feedern oder Festblei, es ist in der Mitte. Ich habs ausführlich schon mal in Artikeln beschrieben, ich bin gerade Schreibfaul.

Kein Problem ich lese auch gerne ältere Berichte.
Schön geschrieben haste es.








Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So einen schönen Döbel hätte ich auch mal gern  Bei mir gabs vorhin nur einen kleineren (und einige Barsche). Die Schuppen waren aber dafür schön gefärbt fand ich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen mit der Vorfachlänge sind...



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört, das jemand am Method Feeder längere Vorfächer fischt. Die 10cm sollen ja auch nur reichen, um den Köder genau im Futter zu präsentieren, wenn man alles zusammenpresst. Der Rest der Schnur ist ja quasi überflüssig. Der Selbsthakeffekt resultiert daraus wohl auch, da müsste man aber mal ggf. nachmessen. 

Bei anderen Methoden siehts mit den Vorfachlängen wieder anders aus. Aber man muss auch definieren was überhaupt ein Vorfach ist. Es ist ne Sollbruchstelle, manchmal dünner, um weiniger Sichtigkeit dem Fisch gegenüber zu liefern, manchmal steifer, um Vertüddelungen zu vermeiden und viele Gründe mehr.

Beim Stippen habe ich keine Vorfächer, da binde ich den Haken direkt auf die Hauptschnur.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Prof: Petri heil - na das ist mal ein Brummer!

@ D1985: Petri auch Dir. Sehr schöne Studie von den Schuppen!

@ Fischknipser: beim Method-Feedern mit handelsüblichen „Körben” würd ich wie von FF erwähnt auch unbedingt mit kürzeren Vorfächern starten (7,5-10cm). Bei mir reichten leichte 15g-Körbe für einen sauberen Selbsthakeffekt aus (mit kleineren Haken - 12-16). Fische in schlammigen Gewässern haben (nur eine Vermutung) weichere Mäuler als welche aus Gewässern mit hartem Grund, da braucht es nicht viel Gewicht, um den Haken sauber fassen zu lassen. Leichtere Körbe sinken auch nicht so schnell ein wie die gleiche Größe in schwerer Ausführung.
Und selbst bei klassischen Festblei-Selbsthakmontagen sollte man mit geringeren Gewichten auskommen, da das Blei ja ein wenig in den Schlamm sinkt und somit beim Abziehen des Fisches mehr Widerstand bietet als ein locker auf hartem Grund liegendes Blei.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Ja, ich halte die Kichererbsen trotz bislang ausbleibenden Erfolgs damit für interessante Köder. Hatte diese in diversen Varianten und Kombinationen angeboten und werde noch weiter experimentieren.
> Für exakt diese Angelstelle (sehr flach, wenig Kraut, aber viel Totholz im Wasser, totes Laub am Boden) werd ich wohl erstmal leicht auftreibende Köder probieren. Hab noch stark auftreibenden Kunstmais, der könnte sich als Stopper gut machen.



Im Frühjahr hat sich Brassit und Buttervanille bewährt, beides von TopSecret.......total klebrig das ganze. Im Sommer hatte ichs mit Bittermandel versucht was auch nicht schlecht war.
Wichtig ist nur ein feines Haar und ne Dünne Partikelnadel zu verwenden sonst brechen die Kichererbsen gleich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ dawurzelsepp: Danke! Ich werd heute Abend (hoffentlich kommt nix dazwischen) mein Glück mit den derzeit verfügbaren Ködern probieren.
Hab neben den natürlichen Ködern noch ein paar Mini-Boilies, Pellets und wie gesagt Kunstmais.
Eine Rute wird wohl anfangs mit Kichererbsen+auftreibendem Kunstmais bestückt, bei der anderen Rute probier ich wohl anfangs einen süßlichen Mini-Boilie.
Mal sehen, evtl. schleppe ich sogar eine dritte Rute durchs Unterholz für einen dritten Köder.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werde gleich auch mal zum See und eure Tipps versuchen soweit wie möglich umzusetzen.

Die Selbsthakvorfächer sind verkürzt und ich werde wahrscheinlich mit einer Grund und einer Posenmontage fischen.

Als Köder sollen  kleine Mistwürmer,Mais und tote Maden,sowie ein Popup getestet werden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kein Erfolg heute - „fruchtig” kam offenbar nicht so gut an. Das nächste Mal probier ich „Stinker” wie Heilbutt oder Krill. 
Oder gehe, um Selbstvertrauen zu tanken, mit der Picker zum Fluß nebenan.

Schön wars trotzdem am Wasser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war mit dem Pupser auf 4 Beinen am Wasser, aber nur ne chillige Session, so gut wie kein Tackle, paar Methods versenken und mit dem Hund am Wasser spielen. Ein von mir gespotteter Hotspot löste sich dann vom Ufer und schwamm auch noch über meinen Futterplatz. Auf diverse Boilies gabs keine Bisse/Anfasser. Die Pellets waren aber auch schon gute 3 Jahre alt und rochen etwas.......seltsam. 

Die nächste Woche werde ich dann ernsthafte Ansitze auf Tincas planen. Schön wars aber dennoch, weil der Hund seinen Spaß hatte. Leider sind schon sehr viele Zecken unterwegs und die Anstrengungen merkt man ihm mit seinen zarten fast 9 Jahren auch schon an, obgleich er aus dem Stand einfach mal 80cm hoch springt. 

Gefangen hatte ich aber dennoch etwas, einen Wasserskorpion.


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Besser als Fisch. Geniales Tier!


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo FF, was ist das für ein Tier?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein sogenannter Wasserskorpion. Der kann sogar fliegen. Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: interessantes Tierchen!

Hab gestern doch was gefangen - ne Zecke. Die hatte sich zum Glück noch nicht richtig in meinen zarten Body gebohrt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zecken hatte ich meinem Hund gestern säuberlich entfernt, eine sitzt aber drin, diese kriege ich jetzt nicht raus. Saugen lassen und dann kommt der Zeckenhaken zum Einsatz. Die Gewässer hier sind alle im Zeckengebiet, nicht das es schlimm wäre, aber die Wege dorthin sind teils sehr verwunschen und das kann ich dem Wuffi auf Dauer einfach nicht zumuten. 

Die Skorpione gabs schon in meiner Kindheit zuhauf, im Baggersee konnte man sie am Ufer im Kraut oft beobachten. Interessante Wesen. Es gibt ja auch einen Bücherskorpion. Da muss ich glatt mal die nächste Bibliothek aufsuchen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bücherskorpion


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zecken hatte ich meinem Hund gestern säuberlich entfernt, eine sitzt aber drin, diese kriege ich jetzt nicht raus. Saugen lassen und dann kommt der Zeckenhaken zum Einsatz. Die Gewässer hier sind alle im Zeckengebiet, nicht das es schlimm wäre, aber die Wege dorthin sind teils sehr verwunschen und das kann ich dem Wuffi auf Dauer einfach nicht zumuten.
> 
> Die Skorpione gabs schon in meiner Kindheit zuhauf, im Baggersee konnte man sie am Ufer im Kraut oft beobachten. Interessante Wesen. Es gibt ja auch einen Bücherskorpion. Da muss ich glatt mal die nächste Bibliothek aufsuchen.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bücherskorpion



Die Skorpione erinnere ich nicht aus meiner Kindheit - da hatte ich es eher mit Molchen, Gelbrandkäfern und natürlich Fischen. Vielleicht hab ich die Skorpione auch einfach vergessen, ist ja schon ne Weile her, seit ich mit Aquarienkeschern stundenlang an Tümpeln und Teichen „geforscht” habe.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gestern bin ich doch nicht mehr zum Wasser gekommen.

Da ich heute leider nicht soviel Zeit habe,kam nur leichtes Gepäck mit.

Kaum die Feederrute abgelegt zuppelt auch schon was an der Rute,leider bekam ich die Bisse nicht verwandelt.
Gefischt wurde mit einfacher Durchlaufmontage,als Köder kamen ein Maiskorn und  2 tote Maden auf den 8er Haken.

Ich komme gar nicht dazu meine 2. Rute fertig auszuloten,also wird nach dem nächsten Anhieb ins Leere ,erstmal die Matchrute fertig gemacht.

Gesagt,getan.
Die Laufpose schön ausgelotet,den Haken beködert und die Rute ausgeworfen .
Wahrscheinlich habe ich meinen Köder einem kleinen Satzkarpfen direkt vor's Maul gelegt,denn kurze Zeit später konnte ich ihn keschern.

An der Feederrute habe ich aus der Durchlaufmontage eine Festbleimontage gemacht,danach klappte es dann auch mit dem verwerten der Bisse.

Nach 2,5 Std war auch leider schon wieder schluß  für mich,allerdings haben ein paar Rotaugen und ein kleiner Satzkarpfen die Zeit wie im Flug vergehen lassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Skorpione erinnere ich nicht aus meiner Kindheit - da hatte ich es eher mit Molchen, Gelbrandkäfern und natürlich Fischen. Vielleicht hab ich die Skorpione auch einfach vergessen, ist ja schon ne Weile her, seit ich mit Aquarienkeschern stundenlang an Tümpeln und Teichen „geforscht” habe.



Sowas kriege ich aber auch nur mit, wenn ich das Angeln wirklich zur absoluten Nebensache werden lasse. Der Hund hat den Knaben aus dem Versteck beim Planschen getrieben. Sonst ist der Blick immer etwas weiter nach vorne gelagert.

Mal sehen was noch alles zum Vorschein kommt. Die Kröten tanzten gestern auch schon übers Wasser. In diesem Teich scheint es alles zu geben, was sich die Fantasie vorstellen mag.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Fischknipser: Petri heil! Das sieht doch mal aus wie ein gelungener Vormittag!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht El Knipso, danke und fettes Petri!


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF
Danke für die INFO.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



schomi schrieb:


> @ FF
> Danke für die INFO.



Kein Problem, ich muss öfter mal Bilder von den ganzen Insekten machen, da sind ja teilweise echt seltsame Dinge bei.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So Ihr Lieben!

Sollte ich jetzt öfter mal nicht von meinen Ausflügen berichten, und Ihr jedoch in meinem 3er Hauströöt etwas lesen, liegt das daran, das ich jetzt vermehrt am Abend und dann den Aalen nachstelle, da ich die nachmittägliche Hitze nicht mag!!! Sollte allerdings, wie gestern Abend, auch ein Friedfisch darunter sein, werde ich das natürlich kundtun!!!

Gestern also auf einer Rute mit Wurm 2 Aale gefangen und einen guten Biss nicht bekommen.

Jetzt zu dem positiven, eine leichte Rute mit 10er Haken und 6 Maden ausgelegt und es gab einige Bisse von verfressenen Gründlingen, 3 konnte ich fangen, aber auch 2 kleine Barben waren darunter, mit 25+30cm allerdings sehr ausbaufähig!!! Aber wieder eine "neue" Fischart 2018, aus der ortsüblichen Buhne!!! Allerdings ist, bei mir, im Moment mehr der Kindergarten unterwegs!!! Aber egal, auch die müssen erstmal gefangen werden!!!

Grüße und allen noch ein dickes Petri

Mario


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri dank ,
Dafür das ich zum ersten mal an diesem See geangelt habe, hat er für einen kurzweiligen Samstagmorgen gesorgt,bin begeistert.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Wecker klingelt, es ist 4 Uhr in der Früh, und wir bewegen unseren Astralkörper aus den Federn. Katzenwäsche, Tee gekocht, den Hund gefüttert und was fürs Frühstück eingepackt.
Dann ging es los mit dem Umzugsunternehmen. Gegen halb 6 am Wasser angekommen, Kiepen aufgebaut und den Winklepicker mit einem 10gr. Feederkorb als Durchlaufmontage versehen, ein Maiskorn auf den 16er Haken und ab dafür. Mit der Schleuder immer wieder ein paar Maiskörner geschossen und auch schon der erste Satzkapfen (ca. 38cm ). So ging das eine gute Weile, dann mußte ich mit der Töle los wegen Geschäft und so. Also wieder von vorne; ein Maiskorn auf den Haken, Feeder befüllen und ab in den Teich. In der folge Zeit konnte ich noch 4 Satzkarpfen überreden. Dann nuckelten die ********rchen nur noch am Korn. Ich konnte an diesem Vormittag 9 Satzkarpfen, und zwar nur Satzkarpfen, fangen. Frau Hübner hatte am Anfang nur Rotaugen, dann 2 oder 3 Satzkarpfen und eine Brasse. Zwar sind Schneider auch Leute, aber so hat es mir besser gefallen.
Nächsten Samstag ist Angelflohmarkt und wir werden wohl Keller und Boden ausräumen und schon in den Hänger laden. Mal sehen was wir loswerden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Der Wecker klingelt, es ist 4 Uhr in der Früh, und wir bewegen unseren Astralkörper aus den Federn. Katzenwäsche, Tee gekocht, den Hund gefüttert und was fürs Frühstück eingepackt.
> Dann ging es los mit dem Umzugsunternehmen. Gegen halb 6 am Wasser angekommen, Kiepen aufgebaut und den Winklepicker mit einem 10gr. Feederkorb als Durchlaufmontage versehen, ein Maiskorn auf den 16er Haken und ab dafür. Mit der Schleuder immer wieder ein paar Maiskörner geschossen und auch schon der erste Satzkapfen (ca. 38cm ). So ging das eine gute Weile, dann mußte ich mit der Töle los wegen Geschäft und so. Also wieder von vorne; ein Maiskorn auf den Haken, Feeder befüllen und ab in den Teich. In der folge Zeit konnte ich noch 4 Satzkarpfen überreden. Dann nuckelten die ********rchen nur noch am Korn. Ich konnte an diesem Vormittag 9 Satzkarpfen, und zwar nur Satzkarpfen, fangen. Frau Hübner hatte am Anfang nur Rotaugen, dann 2 oder 3 Satzkarpfen und eine Brasse. Zwar sind Schneider auch Leute, aber so hat es mir besser gefallen.
> Nächsten Samstag ist Angelflohmarkt und wir werden wohl Keller und Boden ausräumen und schon in den Hänger laden. Mal sehen was wir loswerden.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Schöner Bericht - Petri Euch beiden! 
Satzkarpfen können sehr unterhaltsam sein am leichten Geschirr, da wird einem nicht langweilig.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ MS aus G: von der Ükel-Gemeinde bist Du sicherlich der Artenvielfalt-König ;-) 
Petri zu den Aalen, den Gründlingen und den „Pferdegründlingen”.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Gemeinde,
Ich habe zwei Drennan Puddlechucker Posen bekommen (No 13, unbebleit und no 24, loaded) - ich hielt sie aufgrund des Bäuchleins für Fließwasserposen aber Mr. Drennans Posologie bezeichnet sie als Flachstillwasserposen... wie nutzt ihr sie?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab nur die kleinste, nicht vorbebleite Variante (nicht „Insert”, sondern mit „dickem Kopf”). Für mich die perfekte Flachwasserpose für Stillwasser. Perfekt gerade wenn man etwas dickere Happen anbieten will oder mit etwas dickerer Schnur fischt - sonst würde ich schlankere Modelle vorziehen.
Und natürlich kann man mit denen auch in fließenden Gewässern angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werde mal schauen was die Tincas machen. Boilies waren ja so garnicht gern gesehen, aber Aufgeben möchte ich die Murmeln nicht. Dort wird ja recht wenig mit solchen Ködern gefischt, wenn überhaupt, Argwohn ist also nichts ungewöhnliches. Da ich aber meine Schleie WILL, werde ich dennoch Würmer mitführen. 

Am Method Feeder mag ich sie aber einfach nicht, die Gefahr, das sich der Wurm in die Rippen zieht ist einfach zu groß, dann gibts nämlich nichts. Stattdessen packe ich die zweite Rute ein und montiere mir die neuen Pellet/Open-End Feeder.

Ich werde wiederholt Pellets einsetzen, mein Gefühl sagt mir aber, das passiver Groundbait nicht fehlen darf, also geht nen Döschen davon auch noch mit. 

Tjo, muss ich nur noch einen Hot Spot finden, wo ich alles sauber präsentieren kann. Das ist nach wie vor der größte Knackpunkt an diesem Gewässer und wird die heutige Tagesaufgabe. 

Ich werde bis in die Dämmerung hinein am Teich verweilen.  Ich glaube die Chancen stehen gut, aber ich muss den schmalen Grad gehen mit Fischmehl nicht zu sehr daneben zu liegen. Denn eines weiß ich aus der Vergangenheit nur zu gut:

Überall wo natürliche Fischbestände sind, kein Besatz aus Farmen stattfand, reagieren die Flossenträger alles andere als "greedy" auf das gebotene Fischmehl. Riecht ja auch nach Hintern, mag also nicht jeder. :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na dann Petri, FF! 

Mal sehen, mit etwas Glück kann ich später noch mal los. Den Waldteich klemme ich mir aber. Vielleicht Warnow, vielleicht seh ich mich sonstwo mal um. Das Wetter wird ja erstmal wieder kälter+feuchter.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> Ich habe zwei Drennan Puddlechucker Posen bekommen (No 13, unbebleit und no 24, loaded) - ich hielt sie aufgrund des Bäuchleins für Fließwasserposen aber Mr. Drennans Posologie bezeichnet sie als Flachstillwasserposen... wie nutzt ihr sie?



Hi!
Eigentlich genau wie von Dennan gedacht: Beim fischen in klaren Flachwasserbereichen, hauptsächlich auf Meeräache und Döbel.
Im Gegensatz zu schlankeren Modellen tauchen die höchstens halb so tief ein und machen trotzdem keinen großen Radau.
Während ich loaded/unloaded gut gebrauchen kann, weiß ich mit den dicken Köpfen einiger Modelle nix anzufangen, denn wenn ich so weit werfe,dass ich die dünne Antenne nicht sehe, nehme ich eh ne andere Pose.
Weitwurfwunder sind die Puddle Chucker nämlich nicht.
Dafür schön sensibel.
Als Alternative zum Chucker, wenn es weiter raus gehen soll, nutze ich kleine Buldos mit Antenne und Innenführung - die sind erstaunlich gut und vielseitig.. .


@FF: über die 21 Feeder allein von Browning bin ich noch immer nicht hinweg....:q:q

Petri|wavey:


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mir die Posen,die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind, gekauft.
Mir ist klar das man da nicht mehr viel Blei ranpacken kann,aber ich finde da passt nach Wirbel und Köder quasi gar nix mehr an Blei ran und wenn es etwas wellig sein sollte  ist nach Haken und Köder schon Schluß,ist das richtig So?
Ich hoffe man kann die Wasserobfläche in Bild 2 erkennen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Fische laichen bereits, das Wasser ist spiegelglatt, keine Bewegung oder Aktivitäten.  2 Rotfedern und ein Barsch auf Wurm. Die Dämmerung muss es richten.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Gewichte sollten austauschbar sein. Da passen halt noch 3 x Nö 6 Schrote dran. Je nach Wirbel ist das schnell erreicht. Aber mit Wagglern fischt man eigentlich ohne Wirbel. Das gibt nur Tüddel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ganz Klasse, da zieht Sturm und Gewitter auf, ich will die Markise einholen, da löst der Schraubverschluss oder wie auch immer man diese Abspannvorrichtung nennen mag und das Ding hängt wie ein Segel quer über dem Balkon. Dann krampft man sich einen zurecht, natürlich lösen sich die ganzen Schrauben nicht, weil alles schön Druck auf die Schrauben bringt.

Problem gelöst, jetzt gibts nen heißen Haffee. 

Zum Angeln:

Als ich ankam, war ich zuerst einmal überrascht. An meinem ersten gewünschten Spot saß ein Paar, genoß die Sonne mit dem Spross, während Wuffi am Ufer entlang tollte. Ich hätte genau gegenüber gesessen, das wollte ich den "Naturfreunden" ersparen. Ständig meine Methods durch die Luft fliegen lassen wäre dem Vierbeiner vielleicht auch zuviel geworden. Das Recht auf Erholung haben alle.

Ich bin dann an den Rotfedernspot ausgewichen, dort wollte ich eigentlich nicht ansitzen. Es schadet nicht die Struktur des ganzen Teichs zu kennen. Aber extra eine Runde um das Areal fahren wollte ich mir Klemmen. Ich hätte dann genau vom zweiten See her ran an den Teich gemusst. Was solls, also Angriff.

Ich brach heute mit einer meiner Regeln, so fischte ich mit 2 Ruten. Der Vergleich zwischen Boilie und Wurm sollte her. Die neuen Inline-Feeder gleich mal angefischt, auf der anderen Rute den Method Feeder in 20 Gramm. Recht mittig fand ich eine freie Stelle, wo beide Köder Platz zum Atmen hatten.

Dann sah ich die Fische laichen. Rechts und Links von mir anfängliches Treiben, aber noch Verhalten. Der große Knall kommt dann in dieser Woche. Auf dem Wasser waren kaum Rotfedern mehr zu sehen, die Stille war zu spüren. Allerdings Tröten Kröten gemeinsam. Mein Gott. Dann ein nerviger Vogel neben mir, mit einer Geräuschkulisse im hohen Frequenzbereich. Hätte er weiter gemacht, hätte ich ihn gekeschert. 

Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich bereits 2 Rotfedern auf Wurm. Nicht der Zielfisch, aber meine Futterstrategie passte. Kein weiteren kleinen Weißfische. Der MF lag still. Später kam noch ein Barsch auf Wurm.

Tragische Geschichte: Er schluckte den Köder, ich konnte zwar den Haken lösen, verletzte den Fisch auch nicht, aber kam nicht mehr aus dem Pott. Nach dem ersten Flotten abtauchen kam er wieder hoch. Außerhalb der Reichweite meines Keschers. ABER: Mutter Natur ist Gnadenlos. Nach 10 Minuten knallte es einmal. Wohl ein Hecht, diese Raubten den ganzen Tag, der Barsch war weg.

Ich hab dann den "Groundbait" angesetzt. HJG macht wirklich extrem krasse Produkte. Überzeugte mich auf ganzer Linie. Schön Homogen, eindeutig von Anglern entworfen und zweckmäßig designt.

Etwa 20.00 Uhr blickte ich auf mein Handy. Die Stille trat ein, die man sich wünscht. Kein Frosch, kein Vogel, kein Fisch, kein Wind. Und dann setze ich zu den letzten Würfen an und etwas wird mir wieder bewusst, was ich so oft ignorierte.

*Man muss mal hinhören.*

Der Aufprall des Method Feeders ist so unfassbar "fukking" laut. Ich hab es aus Gewohnheit ignoriert, aber dat Dingens hat soviel Scharm beim Aufprall, das die Schleien garantiert mit zuschauen, von der anderen Seite des Teiches aus. Ich warf noch 3x mal und wusste, das die Nummer an so einem kleinen Gewässer nicht funktioniert. Der Wasserkörper ist nicht gerade groß, das Geräusch nicht gerade einladend. Der 15g Inline Open-End war dagegen nen lauer Pups. Dieser wurde aber dem Vergleich wegen genau daneben präsentiert.

Aiaiaiaiaiai da blutet das Herz, weil man schon so versiert intim mit seinen Strategien ist, das man sowas nicht mal bemerkt. Gut nach 3h. 

Ich werde meine Taktik massiv verändern. Der Method wird erstmal eingemotet. Im anderen See passt das sicherlich wieder, aber im Teich der Teiche gehts never ever. Entweder picker ich die Sau oder greife zu kleinen Körbchen. 

Diese Woche wird sie aber kommen, die Schleie. Sie sind fällig, sie sind Reif!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
 und Petri allen Fängern- wie man sieht, laufen die Geschäfte
 allerorten wieder gut!





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Als ich ankam, war ich zuerst einmal überrascht. An meinem ersten gewünschten Spot saß ein Paar, genoß die Sonne mit dem Spross, während Wuffi am Ufer entlang tollte. Ich hätte genau gegenüber gesessen, das wollte ich den "Naturfreunden" ersparen. Ständig meine Methods durch die Luft fliegen lassen wäre dem Vierbeiner vielleicht auch zuviel geworden. Das Recht auf Erholung haben alle.
> 
> Das finde ich richtig gut von Dir- und kann man ruhig mal sagen. Umgekehrt find ichs immer drollig und nett, wenn Spaziergänger ihre Kinder bzw. Hunde ermahnen, "den Angler nicht zu stören": Wir vergessen manchmal, das die
> meisten anderen Menschen eigentlich ganz ok sind.
> 
> 
> *Man muss mal hinhören.*
> 
> Der Aufprall des Method Feeders ist so unfassbar "fukking" laut. Ich hab es aus Gewohnheit ignoriert, aber dat Dingens hat soviel Scharm beim Aufprall, das die Schleien garantiert mit zuschauen, von der anderen Seite des Teiches aus.
> 
> Ich werde meine Taktik massiv verändern. Der Method wird erstmal eingemotet. Im anderen See passt das sicherlich wieder, aber im Teich der Teiche gehts never ever. Entweder picker ich die Sau oder greife zu kleinen Körbchen.
> 
> Diese Woche wird sie aber kommen, die Schleie. Sie sind fällig, sie sind Reif!


 
 Ich glaube auch das Ruhe und Verstohlenheit eine von mehreren Bedingungen sind, um den Fisch der nicht genannt werden darf, zu überlisten
 Ich schlage ausserdem Liftmontage und Partikelfutter (dezenter als Körbchen/Futterbälle) vor.

 Ansonsten hatte auch ich einen wunderschönen Angeltag mit Angelkumpel. Wir haben einen kleinen ehem. Torfstich ausgekundschaftet, featuring mehrere zutrauliche Ringelnattern, viele, auf Krawall gebürstete Satzkarpfen und unternehmungslustige Giebel/Karauschen, Rotfedern, und ein
 mürrischer zerzauster Hecht, der meinen Swim zwei Stunden
 lahmgelegt hat.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schlage ausserdem Liftmontage und Partikelfutter (dezenter als Körbchen/Futterbälle) vor.



Och nö, ich hab ne ganze Woche mit der Pose geangelt, reicht doch langsam. 

Liften ist nicht Notwendig, Bleischrote sollten passen. Der Knackpunkt ist die Frequenz der Fütterung. Der Takt erhöht ungleich die Lautstärke, ergo muss man die Startfütterung setzen und danach schlicht und einfach warten. Partikel und Maden schießen endet tödlich, dann kommen unter Garantie die Rotfedern.

Ich muss das jetzt einfach weiter verfolgen und beobachten. Die Körbchen sind recht leise, das sollte nicht so schlimm sein. Wesentlich wichtiger wird sein, nicht nur diese eine Schleie zu fangen, sondern vielmehr die Fische auch am Platz zu halten. Ich habe dort letztes Jahr schon ein paar Tincas ärgern können. Jetzt heißt es Stückweise ein Klassentreffen im Setzkescher zu organisieren. Mit verschiedenen Methoden natürlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Jungs! Und schöne Fotos Chris!
Ich bin erstmal ne Woche raus aus der Nummer, Dienstreise nach Nürnberg, also hoffe ich auf viele Berichte die mein Herzlein hier erfreuen. Falls wer einen netten Angelladen mit Friedfischschwerpunkt dort kennt bitte ich um Meldung.
Danke noch für deine Meinung zum Puddlechucker geo!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Jungs! Und schöne Fotos Chris!
> Ich bin erstmal ne Woche raus aus der Nummer, Dienstreise nach Nürnberg, also hoffe ich auf viele Berichte die mein Herzlein hier erfreuen. Falls wer einen netten Angelladen mit Friedfischschwerpunkt dort kennt bitte ich um Meldung.
> Danke noch für deine Meinung zum Puddlechucker geo!



Alter Falter,

irgendwann erklärst du mir, wie man so einen Job mit Familie überhaupt unter einen Hut bekommt. Ich würde das Mental nicht schaffen. 

Viel Spaß in Nürnberg.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ohne ab und an Angeln zu gehen wäre es tatsächlich belastend. So freue ich mich über das hart erarbeitete bisschen Erfolg und dass ich meine Familie ernähren kann :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ohne ab und an Angeln zu gehen wäre es tatsächlich belastend. So freue ich mich über das *hart erarbeitete bisschen Erfolg und dass ich meine Familie ernähren kann* :m



Gut! Das eine bedingt das andere und ist Lohn und Ansporn zugleich. Und wenn Du einsam in deinem scheußlichen Hotelzimmer mit Möbeln aus Kirsche und 90er Jahre Bildern liegst, und Bernd das Brot guckst, weißt Du, warum due es tust.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bis in die Details genau beschrieben Minimax 
Aber: Franken bedeutet gutes Essen und gutes Bier (solange man Tucher vermeiden kann zumindest), also ist nicht alles schlecht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Petri heil! Ja, so ein Method-Feeder ist laut. Hab dennoch gerade ein kleinen Teichen damit gefangen. 
Und noch eine Beobachtung in Sachen Lautstärke oder Bewegung an der Angelstelle: mir fällt immer wieder auf, daß ich in Flüssen häufig Bisse bekomme, direkt nachdem Boote aller Art die Angelstelle passiert haben. Vermutlich wird der Köder durch die Verwirbelungen des Wassers bewegt und „spielt” sich so in die Aufmerksamkeit der Fische.


@ Minimax: Petri - na das hört sich doch an wie ein toller Angeltag. Ehemalige Torfstiche/-kuhlen gehören zu meinen Lieblingsgewässern. Und jetzt ist das Kraut noch im Rahmen, in ein paar Wochen wird sich in vielen Torfgewässern kaum noch ne Lücke finden lassen.
Du hattest Karauschen UND Giebel? Hier verdrängen letztere gerne den guten alten Bauernkarpfen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war heute Abend noch mal am Fluß nebenan. Für Dosenmais am Picker fanden sich ein paar Abnehmer (incl. der ersten Rotfeder des Jahres für mich), an Kidneybohnen und Kichererbsen bestand hingegen kein Interesse. 
War wieder auf meinem „Winterplatz” in der Nähe des Kleinboothafens, vermutlich wäre eine Stelle mit mehr Strömung besser gewesen.
Vielleicht probier ichs morgen Abend noch mal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Petri heil! Ja, so ein Method-Feeder ist laut. Hab dennoch gerade ein kleinen Teichen damit gefangen.
> Und noch eine Beobachtung in Sachen Lautstärke oder Bewegung an der Angelstelle: mir fällt immer wieder auf, daß ich in Flüssen häufig Bisse bekomme, direkt nachdem Boote aller Art die Angelstelle passiert haben. Vermutlich wird der Köder durch die Verwirbelungen des Wassers bewegt und „spielt” sich so in die Aufmerksamkeit der Fische.



Boote und Bisse in der Elbe sind auch eine Symbiose. Das liegt einfach daran, das alles an Lebewesen abhebt und aus den Verstecken gespült wird. Ist wie das Laufband der Sushi-Bar.

Ich habe mit dem Method Feeder auch in Teichen/See/Löchern gefangen, nur sind diese wesentlich mehr von Anglern frequentiert. Dort wird gefüttert, gefeedert, Boote, Badegäste, Hunde im Wasser und der ganze Trubel.

Dieser Teich bietet 6 Angelstellen, liegt brach. Weder Baden, noch Hunde, die gehen alle in den großen See daneben. Kaum/keine Angler. Interessanter Fakt. Ich sitze dort auf einem alten Wehr, welches aus Beton nen kleines Stück in den Teich geht. Vielleicht 50 Zentimeter davon stehen unter Wasser. Genau dort sitze mit den Füßen im Wasser.

Als ich heute ankam, konnte ich vom Wehr oberhalb sehen (2 Meter hoch), wie die Rotfedern auf der Platte standen und scheinbar nachsahen, ob meine Reste an Pellets und Co. zu holen sind. Das Interesse ist grundsätzlich vorhanden. Wirkte fast so, als ob sie am Warten waren.

Die Frage ist vielmehr, wie der Fischbestand als solches ist. Viele kleine Rotfedern, ganz lütte Rotauge. Keine Brassen, keine Güstern, bisher keine Karpfen, keine Döbel und Alande, auch keine Karauschen oder Giebel, die alle auch über das Hochwasser des kleinen Flusses und Elbe hier in den letzten Jahrzehnten Wege in das Gewässer gefunden haben müssten. Der Teich ist genauso wie der See daneben durch Fischsterben auch umgekippt vor 5 Jahren.

Wenn ich aber alle Fakten zusammenfasse: Viele, viele kleine Fische, selten bessere Exemplare. Keine erkennbare Artenvielfalt. Verbuttung möglicherweise. Och und Ükelei auch nicht, in meiner Kindheit war ich dort mal Angeln, da gab es Millionen von denen.

Deswegen macht mir das Loch so viel Spaß. Man kann es einfach nicht einschätzen, was dort abgeht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Petri heil! Ja, so ein Method-Feeder ist laut. Hab dennoch gerade ein kleinen Teichen damit gefangen.
> Und noch eine Beobachtung in Sachen Lautstärke oder Bewegung an der Angelstelle: mir fällt immer wieder auf, daß ich in Flüssen häufig Bisse bekomme, direkt nachdem Boote aller Art die Angelstelle passiert haben. Vermutlich wird der Köder durch die Verwirbelungen des Wassers bewegt und „spielt” sich so in die Aufmerksamkeit der Fische.
> 
> 
> @ Minimax: Petri - na das hört sich doch an wie ein toller Angeltag. Ehemalige Torfstiche/-kuhlen gehören zu meinen Lieblingsgewässern. Und jetzt ist das Kraut noch im Rahmen, in ein paar Wochen wird sich in vielen Torfgewässern kaum noch ne Lücke finden lassen.
> Du hattest Karauschen UND Giebel? Hier verdrängen letztere gerne den guten alten Bauernkarpfen.



 Petri auch Dir
 zu den Rotfedern. Eine Rotfeder im Abendlicht hat mit Sicherheit die prächtigsten Farben, Gold und Almadin- Könige schmückten sich einst damit.

 zu den Giebeln: Das / sollte heissen, wir konnten sie nicht mit Sicherheit identifizieren und vermuten daher Giebel (weil häufiger) Keiner unserer Fische hatte "den Fleck" aber waren auch einige darunter, deren Schuppenkleid eher ins goldene spielte, und die deutlich hochückiger waren. Einerlei, keine von Beiden hatte ich bisher gefangen, ich freue mich sehr.

 Moorgewässer machen ganz wunderbare Farben bei bestimmten Fischen. Unsere (wenigen) Rotfedern waren ganz Wundervoll, die Karuabeln hatten herrlich dunkle Flossen. Gäbe es dort Brassen, sie würden wunderbar aussehen, ganz Bronze und Tabak....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  alle Giebel, die ich bislang gefangen habe, „pieksten” den armen Angler beim Abhaken. Auch die Farbe geht in den Gewässern hier bei Giebeln deutlich mehr in Richtung hell-Messing als gülden wie bei den Karauschen.

Habe neulich gelesen, daß die Wissenschaft immer noch über die Giebel rätselt - die meisten „Populationen” in D bestehen wohl nur aus Rognern, die sich der Milch anderer Species bedienen. In der alleröstlichsten Ostsee und dortigen Binnengewässern gibt es wohl auch Populationen (sind das dann Sub-Species???) mit konventioneller Fortpflanzung. Interessante Fische sind es auf jeden Fall, auch wenn sie den Karauschen zunehmend das Leben schwer machen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, das seltsame Liebesleben der Giebel hat Angelkumpel auch erwähnt- ich werde das nachlesen müssen. Übrigens liebe ich das Wort Bauernkarpfen für die Karauschen, es ist sehr alt, aus der Zeit der fetten, egoistischen Mönche.

 Zur Strategie- die sich ja auch bei den vielen Satzis bezahlt gemacht hat- Liftmethode, und ein Mix aus Maden, Hanfkörnern und Mais die ich ab und zu nicht zu reichhaltig eingeschossen habe. 
 Am Ende habe ich auch mal wieder die Schwingspitze benutzt- unglaublich schwer zu werfen für mich, aber ich sie
 stellt glaube ich noch den Waggler in der Feinheit der Anzeige in den Schatten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das seltsame Liebesleben der Giebel hat Angelkumpel auch erwähnt- ich werde das nachlesen müssen. Übrigens liebe ich das Wort Bauernkarpfen für die Karauschen, es ist sehr alt, aus der Zeit der fetten, egoistischen Mönche.
> 
> Zur Strategie- die sich ja auch bei den vielen Satzis bezahlt gemacht hat- Liftmethode, und ein Mix aus Maden, Hanfkörnern und Mais die ich ab und zu nicht zu reichhaltig eingeschossen habe.
> Am Ende habe ich auch mal wieder die Schwingspitze benutzt- unglaublich schwer zu werfen für mich, aber ich sie
> stellt glaube ich noch den Waggler in der Feinheit der Anzeige in den Schatten.



Liest sich gut ;-)
Die Liftmethode in ihren Spielvarianten wird nie veralten. Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Art „superleichtes Legern” mit Waggler probiert, werde wohl aber zurück zu der vom guten Peter Drennan propagierten Variante.
Und die Schwingspitze ist wirklich extrem sensibel - auch wenn ich ja neuerdings ein Freund der zarten Bibberspitze geworden bin werd ich die Swingtip nie einmotten.
In etlichen sehr kleinen, zugewachsenen Gewässern mit ganz schmalem Zugang zum Wasser fehlt schlicht der Platz, um eine Picker artgerecht ablegen zu können - großer Auftritt für die Schwingspitzrute.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Komme gerade vom Fluß nebenan zurück. Gab ne bunte Mischung an (eher kleinen) Weißfischen, die sich am traurigen Dosenmais-Rest erfreuten.
Mal wieder konzentriert mit der Schwingspitzrute geangelt - was mir hierbei gegenüber dem Pickern besser gefällt ist die Sitzposition. Die Picker lege ich ja immer im Winkel zur Angelstelle ab, die Schwingspitzrute darf gerne direkt auf die hungrigen Fischis zeigen.
Der hier vielzitierte Kinski hat in meinem Hinterkopf tief Luft geholt, brach aber zum Glück nicht aus - die Tip, die heute zum Einsatz kam, hat mit dem Spitzenring die Schnur eingeklemmt. Immer wieder - konnte dies mit „Bordmitteln” am Wasser nicht beheben. Eine zweite oder gar ein Arsenal an Wechselspitzen hatte ich nicht dabei.
Seis drum, hab besser gebaute Swingtips geordert und werd mich wohl endlich auch an den Selbstbau machen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Fluß nebenan zurück. Gab ne bunte Mischung an (eher kleinen) Weißfischen, die sich am traurigen Dosenmais-Rest erfreuten.
> Mal wieder konzentriert mit der Schwingspitzrute geangelt - was mir hierbei gegenüber dem Pickern besser gefällt ist die Sitzposition. Die Picker lege ich ja immer im Winkel zur Angelstelle ab, die Schwingspitzrute darf gerne direkt auf die hungrigen Fischis zeigen.
> Der hier vielzitierte Kinski hat in meinem Hinterkopf tief Luft geholt, brach aber zum Glück nicht aus - die Tip, die heute zum Einsatz kam, hat mit dem Spitzenring die Schnur eingeklemmt. Immer wieder - konnte dies mit „Bordmitteln” am Wasser nicht beheben. Eine zweite oder gar ein Arsenal an Wechselspitzen hatte ich nicht dabei.
> Seis drum, hab besser gebaute Swingtips geordert und werd mich wohl endlich auch an den Selbstbau machen.


 
 Schön das Du draussen warst- vermutlich hat Dein "Langzeitmais" bereits ein paar Umdrehungen uund macht die Fische etwas angeschickert? Petri jedenfalls.
 Abgesehen von Geschlackert hatte ich mit den Swings nie technische Probleme- ganz im Gegensatz zu den grauslichen Einschraub Quivern (Ja, ich meine Dich, Herr Middy!), die gerne abbrechen, sich in Ihre Bestandteile auflösen und dabei gefühlt das female-Gewinde am Spitzenring zerstören...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Schön das Du draussen warst- vermutlich hat Dein "Langzeitmais" bereits ein paar Umdrehungen uund macht die Fische etwas angeschickert? Petri jedenfalls.
> Abgesehen von Geschlackert hatte ich mit den Swings nie technische Probleme- ganz im Gegensatz zu den grauslichen Einschraub Quivern (Ja, ich meine Dich, Herr Middy!), die gerne abbrechen, sich in Ihre Bestandteile auflösen und dabei gefühlt das female-Gewinde am Spitzenring zerstören...



Die kommenden Tage sollen sowohl kälter als auch feuchter werden, deshalb hab ich die Chance genutzt. 
War ja wieder nur „niedrigschwelliges Erholungsangeln” komplett ohne jegliches Ziel.
Da geh ich dann lieber 10 Minuten zu Fuß, als mit dem Wagen in das Umland oder zum Parkteich zu brausen.
Tüdel mit den Schwingspitzen hab ich selten, aber mit dieser einen Tip leider schon öfters gehabt (nicht gut produziert). Hatte nur vergessen, daß an der Rute exakt dieser „Übeltäter” war und bin faul mit der vormontierten Rute zum Wasser gedackelt. Naja, Strafe muß sein.

Einschraub-Quivertips hab ich nie probiert, bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen „Quiver-Ruten” und ihren Einsteckspitzen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> War ja wieder nur „niedrigschwelliges Erholungsangeln” komplett ohne jegliches Ziel.
> 
> Einschraub-Quivertips hab ich nie probiert, bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen „Quiver-Ruten” und ihren Einsteckspitzen.


Ich muss sagen dass man sich sehr leicht ne Überdosis -also ich persönlich zumindest- von der ganzen Zielfisch-/Projekt-Angelei einfangen kann. Da ist dann das einfache aufs geratewohl Losziehen, gucken was kommt das einzige Gegenmittel, und auch ein besonders Schönes. Weniger Walker, mehr Yates, sozusagen.

 Die Einschraubzitterspitzen sind eine Pest, nur eine Notlösung um auch an der Schwingspitzenrute mal zu Quivern. Gar kein Vergleich zu den richtigen Einsteckfeederruten. 
 Der Umgekehrte Fall, wie Andal ihn in seiner Fibel beschrieben hat, könnte aber gut Klappen: eine Einsteckfeederspitze absägen, Ringe entfernen und mit nem Ventilgummi wieder verbinden- voila, fertig ist die Schwinge.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe, bis jetzt, vier Ruten, die ich mir ganz nach meinen Ideen, auf "universal" habe bauen lassen. Ganz bewußt ohne Bissanzeigehilfen. Und siehe da, wenn man sich selber darauf eingelassen hat, funktioniert es wunderbar.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen dass man sich sehr leicht ne Überdosis -also ich persönlich zumindest- von der ganzen Zielfisch-/Projekt-Angelei einfangen kann. Da ist dann das einfache aufs geratewohl Losziehen, gucken was kommt das einzige Gegenmittel, und auch ein besonders Schönes. Weniger Walker, mehr Yates, sozusagen.
> 
> Die Einschraubzitterspitzen sind eine Pest, nur eine Notlösung um auch an der Schwingspitzenrute mal zu Quivern. Gar kein Vergleich zu den richtigen Einsteckfeederruten.
> Der Umgekehrte Fall, wie Andal ihn in seiner Fibel beschrieben hat, könnte aber gut Klappen: eine Einsteckfeederspitze absägen, Ringe entfernen und mit nem Ventilgummi wieder verbinden- voila, fertig ist die Schwinge.




Ja, das unbeschwerte Angeln hat schon was, ich schätze mich sehr glücklich, ein fischreiches Gewässer um die Ecke zu haben.
Natürlich schleppe ich doch immer mehr Kram mit als nötig, ist aber noch im Rahmen.
Auf ne gute Stunde Fahrt (oder mehr) zu den Döbel-Stellen hab ich schon ne Weile so gar keine Lust. Kann sich aber wieder ändern, klar. 

Den Tipp aus der Fibel hab ich noch nicht probiert, da ich zuerst Schwingspitzruten und erst später „Quivertip-Ruten” hatte war ich auf diese sinnvolle Bastelei nicht angewiesen.

Und beim Stichwort „Fibel” fällt mir ein, daß zumindest der Farbe nach die dort abgebildete Karausche in meinen Augen durchaus ein „Prussian Carp” sein könnte. Jetzt aber Schluß mit der Ketzerei ;-)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für die Bilder in der Fibel kann ich nichts. Von mir stammt nur der Text. Ihr wißt ja... ich und die Fotographie - reine Glückssache!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe, bis jetzt, vier Ruten, die ich mir ganz nach meinen Ideen, auf "universal" habe bauen lassen. Ganz bewußt ohne Bissanzeigehilfen. Und siehe da, wenn man sich selber darauf eingelassen hat, funktioniert es wunderbar.



Das Spürangeln werd ich auch noch probieren, jetzt werden die Hände ja nicht mehr so gefühllos nach ner Stunde am Wasser. DANKE Frühling!

Das Schöne an den Schwingspitzruten ist ja, daß man sie nach Gusto auch ohne „Gehänge” nutzen kann. Ne echte Feederrute ohne Quivertip ist nicht so nützlich.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe, bis jetzt, vier Ruten, die ich mir ganz nach meinen Ideen, auf "universal" habe bauen lassen. Ganz bewußt ohne Bissanzeigehilfen. Und siehe da, wenn man sich selber darauf eingelassen hat, funktioniert es wunderbar.



Nach meinem wunderbaren, aber durch weibliche Gärtnertyrannei nur kurzlebigem Bambus-Bohnenstangen-Stippruten-Eigenbau vorletzte Woche hat mein daraufhin gestartetes Minimax-Mk. II Rutenbauprojekt einen kleinen Dämpfer erfahren. Heute fand ich heraus, das ich den letzte Woche herausgesuchten Blank garnicht geordert hatte, sondern lediglich ein Kundenkonto angelegt habe, das seltsamerweise auf "Frau Minimax" lautet.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja nicht nur das originäre Spüranglen. Wenn man die Rute möglichst weit überstehen lässt, mit der Schurspannung und dem Schnurbogen spielt, dann werden selbst mit einer konventionellen Spitze feinste Indikationen möglich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ die Weißfische (selbst die lütte Rotfeder, die unbedingt 2 Maiskörner im Paket wollte) haben heute deutlich zugepackt. Die sehr weiche Rute hätte die Bisse mit Sicherheit auch ohne die Schwingspitze angezeigt.
Das Spürangeln steht dennoch bei mir auf dem Plan. Aber wohl nicht bei meinen abendlichen Weißfisch-Sessions.

@ Minimax: schade, ich hoffe, der Bau der Mark zwo ist nur aufgeschoben.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: schade, ich hoffe, der Bau der Mark zwo ist nur aufgeschoben.



Eine unbedeutende Verzögerung. Soeben bestellt. Die Mk II wird kommen, und sicher unter dem Namen "Minimax Folly" in die Ruten geschichte eingehen. Mal als Geschmacksfrage: Duplongriff in Flecktarn ist ohnehin klar- aber sollte ich den Blank mit Tribals und Totenköpfen schmücken, oder lieber einen Klapperschlangenlederimitatschonbezug für Siegerfotos-mit-Rute-im-Mund wählen?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ was Schmuck angeht fehlt mir die Stilsicherheit. Aber ein am „Heck” der Rute eingearbeiteter Flaschenöffner könnte sich als praktisch erweisen.
„Besser haben als brauchen” wurde mir kürzlich am offenen Feuer zugeraunt. Ob es dabei um Flaschenöffner ging kann ich nicht mehr rekapitulieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Geo! Beneidenswert wie oft du ans Wasser kommst!

@Minimax: nach längerer Beschäftigung mit heimischen Brauereierzeugnissen und Bernd, dem Brot kann die Antwort nur "Tribaltotenköpfe" iVm einem Rutenfotobissschonbezug aus (Klapperschlangen-)leder lauten. Beim Griff würde ich zu BGS Sumpftarn greifen, denn damit fängt man dicke schleien


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ geomas

Evtl etwas für deine Nachtangelei als leichter Bissanzeiger  https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeltipps/bissanzeiger-grundangeln-affenkletterer-selber-bauen


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> @ geomas
> 
> Evtl etwas für deine Nachtangelei als leichter Bissanzeiger  https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeltipps/bissanzeiger-grundangeln-affenkletterer-selber-bauen


Über den Artikel bin ich vor einer Woche auch gestolpert....ich bau mir gerade einen mit einem Ü-Ei, habe heute die letzten "Zutaten" besorgt... Mal schauen, ob das Endergebnis so wird, wie mein geistiges Auge sich das vorstellt [emoji6]


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat der Kletterer irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber swingern und Co? Ausser wenn Wind weht  und klappt das auch bei lütten Plötzen?
Überlege, dass man ja nen Knicklichthalter drankleben könnte...


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat der Kletterer irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber swingern und Co? Ausser wenn Wind weht  und klappt das auch bei lütten Plötzen?
> Überlege, dass man ja nen Knicklichthalter drankleben könnte...


Bei Wind sollte er deutlich unempfindlicher sein...ich versuche, eine Aalglocke dranzufriemeln, wenn er nach Auslösung runterfällt, hast Du gleich noch eine Akkzstische Bissmeldung. Knicklicht kannst Du beim Ü-Ei schön reinpacken, genau wie Bleischrote (quasi "stufenlose" Gewichtsadaption). Aber wie gesagt, mal schauen, wie es in der Praxis wird....


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiß nicht werd je noch kennt,ich fand damals die Seitenbissanzeiger von Lutz Hülße ganz interessant und fische Sie auch heute noch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht werd je noch kennt,ich fand damals die Seitenbissanzeiger von Lutz Hülße ganz interessant und fische Sie auch heute noch....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Die waren vor ein paar Wochen hier in der Diskussion.
Ich kenne die nur von Berichten, neu sind die ja nicht mehr im Balzer-Programm (außer im Pakte mit ein oder 2 Feeder-Ruten?).

Ich hab entdeckt, daß in meinen Micro-Swinger Mini-Knicklichter passen und werd diese Kombo bei Gelegenheit mal testen.
Beta-Lights zu importieren ist auch immer noch eine Option (aber nicht aus China, sondern von den Freunden von der Insel).

Hab ein paar Kleinteile bestellt und will mich auch mal an eine Eigenbau-Swingtip mit Knicklichtaufnahme machen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht werd je noch kennt,ich fand damals die Seitenbissanzeiger von Lutz Hülße ganz interessant und fische Sie auch heute noch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk




 Sehr interessant, darüber sprachen wir hier vor einiger Zeit-
 da hab ich gleich mal Fragen an den Praktiker:

 ob es die noch irgendwo zu beziehen gibt?

 Wie befestigst du sie an der Rute?

 Eignen sie sich auch für zaghafte Bisse, bzw. ist die Anzeige wegen der "Umlenkung" genauso sensibel wie bei konventionellen Spitzen?

 Siehts Du irgendwelche sonstigen Nachteile gegenüber konventionellen Spitzen?

 herzlichen Dank,
 Minimax


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

am meisten sinn machen seitenbissanzeiger meiner erfahrung nach, wenn du an beengten plätzen angelst, sprich, die ruten nicht parallel zum ufer ablegen kannst, sondern in wurfrichtung.
du lenkst da also im prinzip nix um, ich persönlich bevorzuge hänger.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab zum Spaß mal ein Vergleichsbild gemacht - einige Schwingspitzen haben vorne lediglich eine Drahtöse. 
Wenn der „Spalt” hinter dem „Öhr” nicht per Gummischlauch oder Wicklung verdeckt ist, klemmt sich dort gerne mal die Schnur ein.
Das hat gestern Abend an meinen Nerven gezehrt.





Links Drahtöse (hier ist der Spalt noch brauchbar per Gummischlauch verdeckt), rechts ein in jedem Fall problemloser Spitzenendring.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr primitiv aber funzt wunderbar. Benutze ich immer im Ü-Ei





Ne kleine LED, Stück Plastik und bisschen Draht und 2 Mini Knopfzellen. Zum anschalten die Knopfzellen einfach umdrehen, zwischen den Draht klemmen und ab ins Ei damit.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gestern Abend sollte es nach dem Unwetter vom Sonntag wohl gut auf Aal klappen!?!

War allerdings nicht so! Das Wasser ist leider genauso schnell wieder gefallen, wie es gestiegen war!!! Dazu noch ein heller Halbmond. Nicht gerade gut auf Aal!

Gefangen habe ich aber trotzdem was für den Ükel!

Auf Maden gab es eine Mini-Barbe von 20cm dazu noch eine schöne Güster von etwa 30cm!

Auf Wurm ärgerten mich wohl auch die Friedfischis, es gab immer mal kleines Geläut, aber konnte nichts davon verwerten!!! Kurz vor Schluß gab es dann einen etwas besseren Biss, na evtl. doch ein Aal, nein, ein Rotauge von gut 30cm fand gefallen am Wurm, deshalb glaube ich, das das im Vorfeld auch kleine Weissfische waren, aber am 6er Haken bleiben die Kleinis halt nicht so leicht Hängen!!!

Fast vergessen: Allen Fängern natürlich noch ein dickes Petri von mir!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Petri, Mario - die dicken Aale holste Dir dann das nächste Mal!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Georg!

Solange die Friedfischis beissen ist mir das eigentlich egal! Nur die Barben dürften langsam mal etwas größer werden!!! 

Sollte das Wasser weiter so schnell fallen, werde ich es die Tage dann mal mit etwas mehr Strömung, also ohne Buhne versuchen!!! Dann könnte es auch noch eine andere Schönheit geben??? Hört dann aber wieder nicht in den Ükel!!! Mal schauen!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn du größere Barben suchst, dann die tiefen Bereiche vor, oder hinter einer Rausche. Und darauf achten, wie es mit der Vermehrung aussieht. Wer pimpern will, hat mit Futter eher weniger am Hut!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Andal!

Rauschen habe ich leider nicht! Allerdings konnte man aufgrund des sehr hohen Wassers noch nicht in der Strömung fischen, allerdings fällt es jetzt sehr rasch, so das ich dann einen Versuch starten werde!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mit den Rauschen kann man auch auf schiffbare Flüsse übertragen. Irgendwo staut es sich immer und wenn es bloss minimal ist. Viele Unterwasserhindernisse erkennt man oft nur an den "Upwellings" - dahinter, stromab stehen die besseren Fische!


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einen schönen Abend allerseits,

für Ükellaner habe ich noch etwas im Angebot. Wir gehen ja am Samstag zum Angelflohmarkt, aber vorab wollte ich Euch das anbieten. Eine Matchrute Sensas Istres strong 4,50m - neuwertig. Eine Silstar Traverse X Match Classic 390 mit Schieberinge - fast neuwertig. Wenn jemand interesse hat bitte eine PN.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Tricast, auch wenn ich diesmal persönlich kein Interesse habe, wollte ich Dir danken, daß Du der Ükel-Gemeinde vor dem Flohmarkt die Chance bietest.

Von den Silstar Traverse-X Ruten hab ich ich nur positives gelesen.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
 Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal nachgefragt wie ihr eine Bait Cloud erzeugt - leider keine Antwort... .
Vielleicht kennt ihr das auch nicht.

Jetzt habe ich bei "Vis Deal" ein Zeug gesehen, das nennt sich sogar "Bait Cloud" und scheint ganau das zu sein, wonach ich suche.
Hat ein Ükelaner das vielleicht mal ausprobiert?
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hallo Tricast, auch wenn ich diesmal persönlich kein Interesse habe, wollte ich Dir danken, daß Du der Ükel-Gemeinde vor dem Flohmarkt die Chance bietest.
> 
> Von den Silstar Traverse-X Ruten hab ich ich nur positives gelesen.



Hallo Georg, ich wollte nur verhindern, dass die jemand in die Finger bekommt der an die Spitze eine Aalbimmel anklemmt. :q

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist das sowas wie Goo etc? Ich habe es nie probiert aber für mich beisst es sich mit aktives Futter - rotaugen und kleinvieh und passivem Futter - brassen und schleien... wenn wer was sagen kann dann FF.
Schöne Rütchen lieber Heinz aber ich fürchte in meinem Budget nicht drin, mal so in die Tüte gesprochen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yo, es gibt verschiedene Formen der Wolkenerzeuger anno 2010. Die Klassischen sind händisch mit Mehlen, Milch und Co. erzeugt, die neuen Wege sind Goo, Lavarocks von Sonubaits oder von HJG Drescher der Method Juice.

Das sind alles Wolkenbilder per se, manche sehr aggressiv, andere wiederum sehr passiv und beständig. Die Perlen hatte ich nur einmal in den Händen und aus einer Offensive an Bissen wurde sofort Stillstand. Die Dinger funktionieren wie Braustabletten.

Die Vita C, Magna und Co. Dingers. Kann man genauso in das Körben geben, selber Effekt.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit den beengten Plätzen gebe ich dir recht,dafür habe ich mir die Rute auch mal geholt. 

Ich Fische Sie auch gerne,wenn es windig ist,dann kann ich die Rutenspitze unter Wasser bringen und die Seitenbissanzeiger zeigen mir auch den Biss an.

Man kann natürlich auch kletterer benutzen. 

@Minimax
Ich meine bei einem bekannten Angelversandhändler bekommt man diese Ruten noch ,einfach mal googeln.

Den einzigen Nachteil ,den ich sehe, ist das man mit montiertem Bissanzeiger keine gewaktwürfe machen sollte,insbesondere nicht ,wenn man ein Glöckchen ,welches oben links am Bildrand zu erkennen ist,montiert hat.

Aber die Spitze kann man ja problemlos nach dem Wurf an die dafür vorgesehene Halterung an der Rute befestigen.

(Da kann ich noch ein Bild von nachreichen)

Ach Ja,wenn man diese Bissanzeiger nicht brauchen sollte,kann man die Rute natürlich auch ohne diese Seutenbissanzeiger nutzen.
3 Wechselspitzen sind nämlich auch dabei,also sind die Bissanzeiger ein gewisses Gimmick.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke KT und FF, darüber muß ich mich jetzt mal informieren.
Irgendwie habe ich so meine Zweifel, ob es dieses Zeug bringt, aber einfach mal ausprobieren schadet ja nicht.. .
Petri#h

PS: FF, sag mal... "16er Haken" .. bist Du das?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: FF, sag mal... "16er Haken" .. bist Du das?



Leibhaftig in Person. #6


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe die Seite zufällig gefunden und kurz überflogen - macht nen netten Eindruck...#6.
Werde ich in den nächsten Tage mal genauer anschauen..|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann viel Spaß beim Lesen. Ist aber alles noch in der Entwicklung. Stand jetzt bin ich bei den Artikeln bei 34/487 angekommen. :g:m


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

|bigeyes Du bist so der Typ der alles etwas größer macht...gelle?
Das wäre mir eindeutig zuviel Arbeit... Respekt#6


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal nachgefragt wie ihr eine Bait Cloud erzeugt - leider keine Antwort... .
> Vielleicht kennt ihr das auch nicht.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich bei "Vis Deal" ein Zeug gesehen, das nennt sich sogar "Bait Cloud" und scheint ganau das zu sein, wonach ich suche.
> Hat ein Ükelaner das vielleicht mal ausprobiert?
> Petri|wavey:




Gibt auch noch Fluorescein Dinatriumsalz

In dein Futter mischen und es erzeugt ne gute Wolke. Ganz kleine Mengen genügen. Habe mal eine Reportage gesehen da wird das von Geologen benutzt um unterirdische Wasserwege verfolgen zu können.

Hast dann halt eine fluo Wolke. Oder machst einen fluodip draus


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> |bigeyes Du bist so der Typ der alles etwas größer macht...gelle?
> Das wäre mir eindeutig zuviel Arbeit... Respekt#6



Es liegt einfach einer Strategie zugrunde. Ich muss ja versuchen Besucher zu generieren. Optimal gelingt sowas, wenn man in Goolge, Social Medias und allem anderen Vertreten ist. Backlinks sind auch Gold wert. Das Gelingt mir aber nur, wenn ich entsprechend breiten, aber qualitativen Content anbiete. Um in Google aber gegenüber den schon teilweise 10 Jahren angebotenen Berichten anzustinken, muss man mehr Leisten. Gleicht sich irgendwann aus.

Die Formkurve zeigt aber steil nach oben. Diesen Monat werde ich mit 30% mehr Besuchern abschließen. Muss alles nur noch in Geld umgewandelt werden. Im Bereich Friedfischen werde ich dann am Monatsende 12,50 Euro gutmachen. :g:q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend, Jungs,



MS aus G schrieb:


> Gefangen habe ich aber trotzdem was für den Ükel!
> Auf Maden gab es eine Mini-Barbe von 20cm dazu noch eine schöne Güster von etwa 30cm!
> Gruß Mario



 und herzliches Petri dem Multi-Mario!

 Vielen Dank auch für die Antworten zu den Fragen zum Hülße-System, vielleicht kann man ja auch was in der Richtung basteln.

 Toll das Tricast hier im Ükel ein Vorabangebot für die rassigen
 Matchruten gebracht hat- ich bin was das Posenangeln angeht allerdings gut versorgt.

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri allen Fängern  beneide hier jeden der raus ans Wasser kommt. Meine Kinder sind leider wieder krank ( Kindergarten beim einen und Impfung beim anderen) . Die Arbeit verlangt momentan auch viel ab. Hoffe es normalisiert sich alles bis zum Wochenende oder die Feiertage. 
Habs versucht mit meinem Sohn am Wasser... Nach 5 Minuten musste eingepackt werden, war leider unmöglich der kleine ^^ wenigstens hat die Maver mal Wasser gesehen, Der Fisch fehlt 
noch 
Nochmal zum Fluorescein Dinatrium bzw Uranin... Bei benutzung die Menge wirklich sehr gering halten. Paar Krümel reichen da echt schon aus. Damit kann man ganze Flüsse zum fluorescieren bringen.... Naja eher einfärben


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern  beneide hier jeden der raus ans Wasser kommt. Meine Kinder sind leider wieder krank ( Kindergarten beim einen und Impfung beim anderen) . Die Arbeit verlangt momentan auch viel ab. Hoffe es normalisiert sich alles bis zum Wochenende oder die Feiertage.
> Habs versucht mit meinem Sohn am Wasser... Nach 5 Minuten musste eingepackt werden, war leider unmöglich der kleine ^^ wenigstens hat die Maver mal Wasser gesehen, Der Fisch fehlt
> noch
> Nochmal zum Fluorescein Dinatrium bzw Uranin... Bei benutzung die Menge wirklich sehr gering halten. Paar Krümel reichen da echt schon aus. Damit kann man ganze Flüsse zum fluorescieren bringen.... Naja eher einfärben


Wie alt ist dein kleiner,wenn ich fragen darf?

Meiner ist jetzt 8 und so langsam kann man mit ihm angeln gehen.
Vor allem seit dem er seine ersten Fische selbst gefangen hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab es heute leider nicht ans Wasser geschafft, aber immerhin eine seit einem Umzug vermißte Rolle incl. E-Spule gefunden (und noch ein paar andere, die komplett aus meinem Gedächtnis verschwunden waren).
Das Wetter die kommenden Tage soll dem klassischen April-Wetter entsprechen. Mal Regen, mal Sonne, der Wind kommt und geht auch nach Belieben.
Vielleicht klappts morgen mal wieder mit einem abendlichen Kurzansitz.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Wie alt ist dein kleiner,wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Meiner ist jetzt 8 und so langsam kann man mit ihm angeln gehen.
> Vor allem seit dem er seine ersten Fische selbst gefangen hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Erst 3, meine Frau war auch mit aber keine Chance. Im Herbst hat alles noch wunderbar funktioniert. Er hat brav gewartet, hat mit seiner 3m Stippe am Wasser gestanden und hatte seinen Spaß, teils stundenlang am Stück. Nun bockt er nurnoch rum, hoffe die Phase ist bald rum ^^ vermute aber stark das bis zum 7. Oder 8. Lebensjahr jetzt nichts mehr zu machen ist. Bekommt man einfach nicht mehr gehandelt am Wasser bis sie von selbst ruhiger und geduldiger werden


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hehe,kenne ich...
Meine Tochter wollte unbedingt mit mir angeln,also zu Fopu,denn da sind die Chancen auf einen Fang besser als am Vereinssee.

Also alles zusammengebaut und gewartet.
Ganze 5 min ist sie sitzen geblieben,dann frug Sie wann wir wieder fahren würden...
Arrgghhh....
Als ich ihr dann erklärt habe,daß wir gerade erst angefangen haben,hatte Sie Verständnis dafür....

Denkste,nach weiteren  5 Minuten meinte Sie dann,das Sie nasse Füße hat und ihr kalt sei...
Wenn das mit den nassen Füßen mal nicht geplant war....

Ich hab Sie dann eine ganze Weile nicht mehr mitgenommen,nun ist Sie auch im Angelverein,wird also wieder...



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da die Shakespear Wand mir eigentlich gefällt aber wohl keine Ersatzspitzen mehr zu bekommen sind hab ich mich mal etwas umgesehen und die Browning Wand F1 gefunden. Kennt die jemand? Ist das so ein Karpfenprügel oder machen Rotaugen etc daran auch Spass? Und was kann man damit max werfen? Hab leider keine wirklich brauchbaren Berichte gefunden, außer von Karpfenpuffs von der Insel...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ FF hat mindestens eine der F1 und ist sehr angetan. Er meldet sich bestimmt bald.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Da die Shakespear Wand mir eigentlich gefällt aber wohl keine Ersatzspitzen mehr zu bekommen sind hab ich mich mal etwas umgesehen und die Browning Wand F1 gefunden. Kennt die jemand? Ist das so ein Karpfenprügel oder machen Rotaugen etc daran auch Spass? Und was kann man damit max werfen? Hab leider keine wirklich brauchbaren Berichte gefunden, außer von Karpfenpuffs von der Insel...







Mit Abstand die feinste Rute die ich Besitze. Von der Aktion her ultra-weich. Wirft maximal 30 Gramm, ich empfinde das aber schon als oberste Grenze. Mit der Rute hast du maximalen Spaß beim Angeln, kritisch wird es, wenn du Kontrolle brauchst. 

Ich habe damit im Stillwasser aber Schleien bis 50cm und Brassen im Hafen bis 60cm händeln können. Bei Schleien wird es aber eher spannend, wegen dem Kraut und deren Fluchtverhalten. Rotaugen machen Spaß, man spürt den Fisch. Die Rute halte ich oft in der Hand, um die Bisse über den Blank zu spüren. Man muss also nicht mal mehr auf den Tip schauen.

Die F1 hat 2,8mm Spitzeneinschub, die gleichen Spitzen wie die der Ultra-Light Feeder aus dem Hause MS Range. Von dort habe ich mir 3 Tips als Ersatz geordert gehabt. Mitgeliefert werden 0,5 Oz, 1,0 Oz und 1,5 Oz aus Glas.

Die Rute selbst ist fürs ultraleichte Method Feedern gedacht, aber selbst mit 20g Feeder gefüllt erreicht die Rute schon ihr Limit.

Rundum ist es der moderne Winkelpicker.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke das hört sich doch sehr gut an...


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute sollte es ja große Barben geben!!!

Am Strömungsplatz angekommen, wollte eigentlich auch schon eher, aber die Arbeit! Naja, war schon fast Duster und das Wasser doch noch reichlich hoch! Ob das was wird?

Erstmal etwas mehr Gewicht dran, Wurm aufgezogen und ab dafür!!! Rute mal gleich auf halb sieben! Ganz schön viel Druck drauf und erstmal gleich ein ganzes Bündel Blätter und ähnliches mit reingeleiert! Naja etwas dichter, ok! Da ging es dann einigermaßen mit der Strömung, obwohl...!

Die etwas leichtere Rute mit den Maden fertig gemacht und etwas schräger in die Strömung, ging ganz gut!!! Gab auch recht zügig einen kleinen Biss und erstmal entschneidert mit einem Gründling! Und weiter im Text, wieder Biss, hängt auch wieder, naja ein lütter Aal von etwa 40cm. 

Warum kommt denn am Wurm nichts? Keine Ahnung, aber das sollte den ganzen Abend so bleiben!

Nach noch einem Aal von ca. 30cm, hatte ich einen Hänger, wobei mir der Haken abgerissen ist! Ok, dann jetzt von 10 auf Größe 6 und 10 Maden, es sollte ja große Barben geben!!! Einen Biss gab es auch wieder allerdings tun sich die gierigen Gründlinge auch 10 Maden und einen 6er Haken an! Vielfraße!!! 

Nochmal neue Maden drauf und ab dafür! Dann kam er, der eine gute Biss und ein Aal war es nicht!!! Wie soll ich die denn in den Kescher kriegen? Aufgrund des hohen Wassers musste ich erhöht sitzen, da der Uferbereich noch sehr schlammig war! Also mit Rute und Kescher in der Hand "Bergsteiger" spielen!!! So richtig wollte "das Biest" auch nicht zum Ufer, gerade in Kescherreichweite, ging es wieder fluchtartig weiter raus. Bitte nicht in die andere Rute!!! Na es ging gerade so gut und letztendlich konnte ich die, zwar nicht riesige, aber immerhin 56cm lange Barbe in den Kescher bugsieren!!!

Danke Andal, ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!!!

Naja 10min später, ich hatte, nach dem Radau, eigentlich mit nichts mehr gerechnet, ging das Spiel nochmal von vorne los, allerdings waren das 2 unterschiedliche Kaliber. Diese Barbe lies sich fast anstandslos zum Keser führen, ohne Flucht oder ähnliches, obwohl sie nochmal 5cm größer war!!! So unterschiedlich können einzelne Fischarten sein!!!

War auf jeden Fall ein mehr als gelungener Abend und ein guter Einstand für die Strömung!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na also, sattes Petri zu den Barben!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Heute sollte es ja große Barben geben!!!
> 
> Danke Andal, ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!!!
> 
> War auf jeden Fall ein mehr als gelungener Abend und ein guter Einstand für die Strömung!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Petri Mario,
das ist ja der schönste Lohn, wie das A Team uns lehrt. Wunderbare Torpedos, ganz Messing und Elfenbein, die eine wild, die andere mild, ein schöner Strömungsauftakt.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Mario! Freut mich mit den Barben, ein Fisch, den ich so schnell nicht fangen werde. 

Jo und eigentlich wollte ich angeln fahren, aber Sturmböen und Regen sind nicht so attraktiv.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank, Euch!!!

Hat mich auch riesig gefreut!!! 

Warum allerdings alle Bisse/Fische auf Maden gingen? Evtl. war es die 5-10m weiter doch etwas besser im Untergrund, oder das etwas leichtere Blei ist dichter zum Ufer abgetrieben und die Fischis standen halt dichter!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Euch!!!
> 
> Hat mich auch riesig gefreut!!!
> 
> Warum allerdings alle Bisse/Fische auf Maden gingen? Evtl. war es die 5-10m weiter doch etwas besser im Untergrund, oder das etwas leichtere Blei ist dichter zum Ufer abgetrieben und die Fischis standen halt dichter!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Weil die Fische in dieser Jahreszeit auf Laich eingestellt sind. Die Fressen dann das kleine Buffet, was es Gratis von Weißfischen gibt. Ist bei Aal besonders zu beobachten, die Strippen bissen am hellen Tage auf Maden im Nahbereich.

Ist wohl sowas wie nen innerer Kompass.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab direkt am Ufer, in sehr flachem Wasser, in der Dämmerung auch wiederholt panische Kleinfische gesehen. Gut möglich, daß die Aale jetzt die ufernahen Bereiche „abgrasen”.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Gut möglich, daß die Aale jetzt die ufernahen Bereiche „abgrasen”.


auf jeden fall, ist jetzt genau die richtige zeit mit maden auf aal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eigentlich war der Plan heute auf Tincas anzusitzen, aber das Wetter war so fabelhaft schrecklich, das ich vor dem Computer meine Arbeit fortgesetzt habe. Morgen gehts dann ans Wasser. Freitag bereite ich meine Ausrüstung fürs Hegeangeln am Samstag vor.

Mit der Stipprute. Man hab ich ne Lust darauf. Zwar dürfen wir Laut Regelwerk jede Methode anwenden, aber mit Feedern/Pickern hast du an diesem Gewässer gegen die Handstangenangler einfach keine Chance.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, das Wetter ist ungemütlich. Komme gerade von einem kurzen Abendansitz zurück und bibbere noch etwas. Offenbar haben die deutlich gefallenen Temperaturen und der kalte Regen den Fischen auch den Appetit genommen: gab zwar ein paar Plötz und ne Güster, aber neulich waren sie wesentlich aktiver.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



			
				geomas;4821502 Offenbar haben die deutlich gefallenen Temperaturen und der kalte Regen den Fischen auch den Appetit genommen.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Petri, und Kompliment zum Rausgehen- ich finds auch recht ungemütlich. Aber waren denn in deinem Sektor die Temperaturen je gestiegen?|rolleyes
> Vielleicht ist auch jetzt grade in deinen Barsch/Aalfreundlichen Gewässern, und deiner Vorliebe für die Dämmerung auch die Zeit gekommen, in eine Dose Würmchen oder Maden zu investieren -Verfügbarkeit voarausgesetzt?
> 
> nebenbei:
> Es ist schon seltsam- jetzt grausts uns -oder zumindest mich!- vor dem ungemütlichen, kalten Wetter, und vor vier Wochen hätt ich mich vor Freude bei den Bedingungen um die eigene Achse gedreht und auf den Vorleger gemacht..will raus, will raus!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ha, die Hürde, die ich heute zu nehmen hatte, war wieder einmal die Frage: welche Rute? Ich hab schon Angelsessions auf die kommenden Tage verschoben, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte.

War eigentlich ein schöner Abend, dramatisches Licht, gab sogar einen Regenbogen zu bewundern. Ich hätte mir nur einen dritten Woll-Pullover unter der Fleecejacke anziehen sollen sowie evtl. die in den Schrank verbannten langen Unterhosen reaktivieren sollen.

Die Aal-verdächtige Stelle war heute ohnehin von Kanu-Polo-Spielern okkupiert, da hätte ich zwar Angeln können, aber keine Ruhe gefunden.
Und außerdem stellt sich mir (ganz ernsthaft) die Frage, wie ich am besten in sehr flachem Wasser einen Wurm oder Maden anbieten soll. Hatte schon an eine Mini-Kork-Pose (Prinzip Pilotkugel) gedacht. 
Sollte auf jeden Fall eine klare und frühe Bißerkennung ermöglichen - Kleinbarsche zu verangeln hasse ich.
Vielleicht nehm ich das nächste Mal tatsächlich eine robuste Stippe mit mit der erwähnten Mini-Korkpose und bringe sie erst dann zum Einsatz, wenn ich die früher beschriebene Unruhe bei den Kleinfischen am Ufer beobachte.



Ach ja: heute wäre die Picker eindeutig die bessere Wahl als die Schwingspitzrute gewesen - Wasserstand,Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und -richtung schwankten stark, der Wind war böig.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

wenn du gezielt auf aale in ufernähe gehen willst, ist das beste nur eine rute, kleines klemmblei drauf und schnur zwischen die finger.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> wenn du gezielt auf aale in ufernähe gehen willst, ist das beste nur eine rute, kleines klemmblei drauf und schnur zwischen die finger.



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> wenn du gezielt auf aale in ufernähe gehen willst, ist das beste nur eine rute, kleines klemmblei drauf und schnur zwischen die finger.



Sehr richtig, und das gilt nicht nur für Aale in Ufernähe.

Übrigens gibt es ja viele Berichte über die in diesen Tagen an der Wasseroberfläche Brutfisch schlürfende Aale- ich selbst habe dieses Phänomen an der Spree letzten Frühling und Frühsommer vernommen: in das Plitschern der Ukeln und dad Platschen der Brassen mischten sich diese verdächtigen sllp-sllp Geräusche direkt vor den Füssen über der Steinpackung. Matürlich hab ich die Erkenntnis nicht umgesetzt, aber dies soll mir nicht nochmal passieren..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Samma Freunde,

anderes Wort für Schnur (Angeln bezogen). Ich hab da gerade nen fetten Hänger. Monofil, Leine, Schnur. Aber so wirklich Vielfalt gibt es nicht.

Ähnlich: Köder


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Je nachdem - Faden, Band, Seil, Zwirn ...
PS: Jetzt, wenn die Weißfische voll dabei sind, fischen wir mit Wurmstücken mitten drin in so 20cm tiefem Wasser auf Aale. Freie Leine oder wenn nötig durch Wind ein leichtes Grundblei und feddich.
Zu dieser Zeit hab ich auch früher die besten Hechte gefangen. Einfach den Köfi nachts unter der Rutenspitze kreisen lassen ... ich muss unbedingt wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Samma Freunde,
> 
> anderes Wort für Schnur (Angeln bezogen). Ich hab da gerade nen fetten Hänger. Monofil, Leine, Schnur. Aber so wirklich Vielfalt gibt es nicht.
> 
> Ähnlich: Köder



Strippe; der "Adjektiv einstzen" Faden; das Band; auch mal "Draht" 

 Köder
 Leckerbissen, Verführer, alle Essensmetaphern generell


 aber bitte nicht in Spinnfischersprache verfallen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Je nachdem - Faden, Band, Seil, Zwirn ...
> PS: Jetzt, wenn die Weißfische voll dabei sind, fischen wir mit Wurmstücken mitten drin in so 20cm tiefem Wasser auf Aale. Freie Leine oder wenn nötig durch Wind ein leichtes Grundblei und feddich.
> Zu dieser Zeit hab ich auch früher die besten Hechte gefangen. Einfach den Köfi nachts unter der Rutenspitze kreisen lassen ... ich muss unbedingt wieder ans Wasser.



Hi Daci7.
 schön dass Du hier mal als Raubfischorientierter aufkreuzt. Schon vor langer Zeit habe ich Deine Signatur als wichtige Maxime elegant und historisch schön formulier in mein Sprüchebuch aufgenommen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehne und Nylon fallen mir noch ein.

@ daci7: danke - muß ich mal probieren. 
Die Weißfische laichen hier vermutlich nicht in der Nähe meiner Angelstellen, sondern in einem unzugänglichen Röhricht-Areal. 
Mir sind nur häufig (ab Dämmerung) panische Kleinfische in direkter Ufernähe aufgefallen. Ob Barsche so dicht am Ufer jagen? Aale klingen plausibler. Hechte sind hier kaum vorhanden, Zander eher, aber in 20cm flachem Wasser?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Eher kommen Abrisse durch Nutzungsfehler, Abrieb und schlecht gebundenen Knoten zustande. Eine 4000er Rolle fässt natürlich so einiges an *Schnur*, als kleiner Tipp: Einfach mit irgendeiner kostengünstigen *Sorte* unterfüttern und dann mit der passenden *Schnur* befüllen. Das spart Geld und schafft Reserven. Selten haben wir mehr also 100 Meter *Monofil* im Wasser, im Drill nehmen auch die wenigstens Fische über die volle Distanz die *Leine* von der Rolle. Ich würde sagen 2/3 der auf dem Spulkopf befindlichen *Schnur* bleiben ungenutzt und landen zum Saisonwechsel im Müll. Muss nicht sein!



​Faden, Band, Draht. Never ever. Zwirn ist Dufte, wenn es ums Geflecht geht. Klasse!



> Köder
> Leckerbissen, Verführer, alle Essensmetaphern generell



Ist immer recht schwer, wenn man einen Absatz sehr fokussiert auf ein Thema zuschnitzt. Verführer verwende ich ab und an, aber Leckerbissen ist etwas, das hatte ich gar nicht so auf dem Schirm, obwohl ein einen Hund habe. 2x habe ich das Worte glaube ich bisher verwendet.

Manchmal siehste den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.....

SEHNE

Was anderes haben wir als Kinder gar nicht gekannt. Alter Vattern, das kommt auf die To-Do Liste.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ​
> SEHNE



Mensch! Ich auch, Brett vorm Kopf!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mensch! Ich auch, Brett vorm Kopf!



Krass ne?

Das geht mir beim Schreiben so oft durch den Kopf. Gerade Artikel aus der Anfangszeit, alle nur schnell reingepflastert in die neue Page, da gehen die Nackenhaare hoch, wenn man liest, was da fürn Dünnschiss teils steht.

Sucht man dann nach Worten aus der Anglersprache, wirds teils sehr, sehr schwer. Die meisten Medien sind ja:

Creaturebait, Gufi, Kukö, Kunstköder, Gummi

Aus dem Bereich Friedfischen findeste nischt, was ne größere Bandbreite an Vokabular bietet.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ geo: mit einem zehn gramm birnenblei stromab direkt am ufer fischen und eine mit soviel Blei das es liegen bleibt in die Strömung hauen. Damit habe ich die besten Erfolge erzielt auf Aal, currymaden sollen ja ein Plötzenbringer sein aber sorgen hier für die dicken aale.
Meinen PB Barsch  (34cm oder so) habe ich direkt am Ufer gefangen. Die kleinen Punker gehen dahin wo die Kleinfische rumhängen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke, Alex! Ich stelle morgen mal ein Bild rein, wie die fragliche Ecke aussieht. Ist nicht ein Fluß, wie man ihn sich vorstellt.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab nur die kleinste, nicht vorbebleite Variante (nicht „Insert”, sondern mit „dickem Kopf”). Für mich die perfekte Flachwasserpose für Stillwasser. Perfekt gerade wenn man etwas dickere Happen anbieten will oder mit etwas dickerer Schnur fischt - sonst würde ich schlankere Modelle vorziehen.
> Und natürlich kann man mit denen auch in fließenden Gewässern angeln.



Hi!
Wäre das nicht die Gelegenheit für deinen Dickkopfchucker?
#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wäre das nicht die Gelegenheit für deinen Dickkopfchucker?
> #h



Also MIR fällt es grad wie Schuppen vom Gesicht... unbedingt probieren wenn ich wieder angeln darf


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier sind mal zwei Bilder von den fraglichen Angelstellen bei Niedrigwasser:







und 






Die panische Kleinfischaktivität zur Dämmerung oder danach konnte ich über den Steinen beobachten. Typischerweise steht dort das Wasser zwischen 20 und maximal 40cm hoch.

Deshalb würde ich sowohl den Puddlechucker als auch die kleinsten „Bobber” aussortieren und eher auf die kleinsten Korkposen (ja, genau die, mit denen man als Kind begonnen hat) setzen. 
Grundangeln ist wegen der Steine etwas diffizil. Strömungsstärke und -richtung ändern sich häufig während des Angelns. Deshalb war meine ursprüngliche Idee, einen Wurm oder ein paar Maden an simpelster Minikorkposenmontage einfach über die Stellen treiben zu lassen.
Grundangeln würde ich dort tatsächlich mit nur einem Schrot (oder etwas Wickelblei) direkt auf der Schnur, oder sehr kurzer Seitenarm aus ganz dünner Mono, ebenfalls nur ein oder zwei Schrote.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefischer: den „Dickkopf-Puddlechucker” nehm ich gerne für Teiche und Seen mit flachen Uferzonen oder im langsam fließenden Fluß, wenn die Tiefe dort relativ beständig ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

OK - 3-4 wirklich kleine Korkperlen im Abstand von 10cm auf die Schnur gezogen ergeben ebenfalls eine interessante Bissanzeige.. .
Petri


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


>


einen versuch würd´ ich auf jeden fall auch am übergang von der steinpackung zur holzspundwand machen.
darfst du den bereich dort betreten?
ach ja, seh´gerade, das andere foto ist genau von der stelle aus gemacht?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ die klassischen Pilotkugeln, ja, an die hatte ich auch gedacht. Ich muß mal in meinen „alten” Angelsachen kramen, da hab ich sicher noch ein paar passende Schätze.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Feiner gehts nicht.
Wenn man Franzosen beim Forellenangeln beobachtet, stellt man fest dass die fast Alle so fischen - ist halt wirklich unauffällig und extrem sensibel.
Petri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> einen versuch würd´ ich auf jeden fall auch am übergang von der steinpackung zur holzspundwand machen.
> darfst du den bereich dort betreten?



Ja, hinter der Holzspundwand wird das Wasser sofort tiefer (zum Manövrieren der Boote ausgebaggert). Der Graben im Vordergrund ist künstlich angelegt.
Würdest Du in diesem Fall eher auf „Touch-Ledgering” setzen oder auf die Mini-Korkpose? Den Köder muß ich ja ohnehin nicht werfen, sondern kann ihn vorsichtig direkt in die Angelstelle „senken”.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch Fluorescein Dinatriumsalz
> 
> In dein Futter mischen und es erzeugt ne gute Wolke. Ganz kleine Mengen genügen. Habe mal eine Reportage gesehen da wird das von Geologen benutzt um unterirdische Wasserwege verfolgen zu können.
> 
> Hast dann halt eine fluo Wolke. Oder machst einen fluodip draus



Klasse Hinweis!
Vielen Dank!
Muß ich unbeding besorgen - das sieht bestimmt toll aus....
Petri#h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> OK - 3-4 wirklich kleine Korkperlen im Abstand von 10cm auf die Schnur gezogen ergeben ebenfalls eine interessante Bissanzeige.. .
> Petri





geomas schrieb:


> ^ die klassischen Pilotkugeln, ja, an die hatte ich auch gedacht. Ich muß mal in meinen „alten” Angelsachen kramen, da hab ich sicher noch ein paar passende Schätze.



Hier sieht man, wie Jan Eggers genau diese interessante Methode einsetzt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRKqH6sX6Hs
 #h


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

touch wat? 
ne, denke ich würde da erst mal die pose bevorzugen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hier sieht man, wie Jan Eggers genau diese interessante Methode einsetzt:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRKqH6sX6Hs
> #h



Ohne das Video zu kennen, es kann nur um das Angeln auf Aal gehen. Er wird auch auf kleine Haken verweisen gell? :q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: Danke, das Video kannte ich schon. Aus den guten alten Zeiten, als die „Tulpenzwiebeln”* noch den Aalen nachstellen durften...

@ exil-dihschi: Danke, ich werd wohl mit Mini-Pose oder Pilotkugeln starten und evtl. auch mal das Nahdistanz-Spürangeln probieren. 


Heute Abend, sofern nicht etwas dazwischenkommt, wird aber erstmal wieder gepickert (andere Stelle, ca. 200m weiter).



*) ist keineswegs abwertend gemeint; das Synonym wurde vor vielen Jahren von Schimi für Hänschen benutzt und will seitdem nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf heraus.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> touch wat?
> ne, denke ich würde da erst mal die pose bevorzugen!


Ich halte meine Augen auch für vertrauenswürdiger als meine Finger. Wurde mir auch mehrfach bestätigt.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ohne das Video zu kennen, es kann nur um das Angeln auf Aal gehen. Er wird auch auf kleine Haken verweisen gell? :q



Du altes Medium!|supergri


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich halte meine Augen auch für vertrauenswürdiger als meine Finger. Wurde mir auch mehrfach bestätigt.


von wem das bestätigt wurde fragen wir jetzt lieber nicht nach...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Du altes Medium!|supergri



Warn Schuss ins blaue, ich hatte mit Jan schon mal was gesehen. Kann ja nur das Video sein, so gibbet nicht. Seine Theorie zu Haken und Größe bei Aalen empfinde ich als richtig, wenn ich es auf andere Fischarten ableite.

Beim Friedfisch gibt es ja noch Leute, die mit 6er Haken und Maiskorn losziehen, passt auch nicht so zusammen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Friedfisch gibt es ja noch Leute, die mit 6er Haken und Maiskorn losziehen, passt auch nicht so zusammen.



 Moooment, das ist nicht grob, das ist Specimen Hanting!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Moooment, das ist nicht grob, das ist Specimen Hanting!



Bist du dir da sicher? :q

(Verweis auf "Biggest Kauli EU-Contest")


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warn Schuss ins blaue, ich hatte mit Jan schon mal was gesehen. Kann ja nur das Video sein, so gibbet nicht. Seine Theorie zu Haken und Größe bei Aalen empfinde ich als richtig, wenn ich es auf andere Fischarten ableite.
> 
> Beim Friedfisch gibt es ja noch Leute, die mit 6er Haken und Maiskorn losziehen, passt auch nicht so zusammen.



Als „Dosenmais-Crack” bin ich aber mittlerweile weg von sehr kleinen Haken. Hab kürzlich mal ne kleine Testreihe gestartet und konnte mit feinen 10er und 12er Haken deutlich mehr Bisse verwerten als mit probeweise benutzten 16er Haken.
14er Wide-Gape-Haken waren letztes Jahr meine Favoriten, perfekt für ein großes oder 2 kleine Körner bei direkter Anköderung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Als „Dosenmais-Crack” bin ich aber mittlerweile weg von sehr kleinen Haken. Hab kürzlich mal ne kleine Testreihe gestartet und konnte mit feinen 10er und 12er Haken deutlich mehr Bisse verwerten als mit probeweise benutzten 16er Haken.
> 14er Wide-Gape-Haken waren letztes Jahr meine Favoriten, perfekt für ein großes oder 2 kleine Körner bei direkter Anköderung.



Hängt ja maßgeblich vom Modell ab. Ein Maiskorn geht bei mir auch auf einen 14er Haken, 2 dann auf einen 12er. Sehr kleine Haken blockieren beim Anhieb oder lassen den Haken halt nicht greifen. 

Aber zwischen 12er und 6er Haken liegen nochmals Welten. Auf Schleie nehme ich 8er Haken mit Wurm beispielsweise. Aber das Liegt dann eher am Wurm, als am Zielfisch. Durch zeitnahe Anhiebe bei Feeder oder Pose sind zu große Greifer aber nicht notwendig. Muss halt auf Fisch und Köder passen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Als „Dosenmais-Crack” bin ich aber mittlerweile weg von sehr kleinen Haken. Hab kürzlich mal ne kleine Testreihe gestartet und konnte mit feinen 10er und 12er Haken deutlich mehr Bisse verwerten als mit probeweise benutzten 16er Haken.
> 14er Wide-Gape-Haken waren letztes Jahr meine Favoriten, perfekt für ein großes oder 2 kleine Körner bei direkter Anköderung.



Als Mais-Konvertit (Abbitte! Abbitte! Ich bereue!) haben sich bei meinen Satzi-Experimenten genau solche Haken in 10-12 wie Du sie beschreibst (Hayabusa) ggü. meinen geliebten Carbon Feedern überlegen erwiesen. Sie sind aber nicht so spitz bzw. werden eher stumpf. Zur Zeit erwarte ich eine Lieferung mit Wide Gapes und Super Spades von Matchman Supplies in entsprechenden Größen, von denen ich mir eine perfekte Symbiose erwarte.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hi Daci7.
> schön dass Du hier mal als Raubfischorientierter aufkreuzt. Schon vor langer Zeit habe ich Deine Signatur als wichtige Maxime elegant und historisch schön formulier in mein Sprüchebuch aufgenommen


Ist eine Lebensweisheit ähnlich der Devise "Iss niemals den gelben Schnee." 
Funktioniert immer.
Aufkreutzen tuh ich hier regelmäßig, man kommt ja im AB um diesen Thread garnicht mehr herum - nur leider kann ich nicht so viel beitragen  Bei dem geballten Fachwissen was die Köfiangelei hier angeht kann ich halt nicht mithalten |supergri
Außerdem komm ich grad so selten ans Wasser ...
Aber wenns gut läuft - und die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht - steht demnächst ein Umzug an und ich komme endlich raus aus der Stadt!
Und wenn dann die Eltern in der Nähe wohnen kann man den Kurzen auch mal für ein paar Stunden abgeben und sich häufiger dem Hobby widmen! So jedenfalls der Plan.
Sind auch schon zwei schwerere Matchruten eingetroffen und müssten eingeweiht werden. |rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann auch Raubfisch! |stolz:|muahah:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Als Mais-Konvertit (Abbitte! Abbitte! Ich bereue!) haben sich bei meinen Satzi-Experimenten genau solche Haken in 10-12 wie Du sie beschreibst (Hayabusa) ggü. meinen geliebten Carbon Feedern überlegen erwiesen. Sie sind aber nicht so spitz bzw. werden eher stumpf. Zur Zeit erwarte ich eine Lieferung mit Wide Gapes und Super Spades von Matchman Supplies in entsprechenden Größen, von denen ich mir eine perfekte Symbiose erwarte.



Hayadingsbums-Haken hab ich neulich auch erworben (mangels Alternativen im Laden). Machen bislang einen guten Eindruck.

In den letzten Jahren hab ich praktisch ausschließlich die Drennan Sweetcorn (alte Ausführung) und Wide Gape sowie die Hair-Rigger-Modelle benutzt. 
Neuerdings hab ich dünndrahtige Modelle probiert und fand die Hak-Eigenschaften beim Weißfischangeln besser, allerdings steigt bei dünnem Draht auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß schnelle „Wietings” das Korn vom Haken zupfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mittelerdemäßig auf das bevorstehende Angeln vorbereiten. Wetter ist echt so toll, das ich vor lauter Vorfreude platze. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LML6SoNE7xE


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wohnst Du in einer ^ solchen Erdhöhle? :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wohnst Du in einer ^ solchen Erdhöhle? :q



So ne Bude fetzt, hätte ich gerne. Mit Teich hinten dran, 4ha und Schleien, ich würde jetzt schon aus Mittelwerde winken. Jetzt wohne ich in Mittelosten der BRD. Ist fast das gleiche. Die Orks sind im Westen. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So ne Bude fetzt, hätte ich gerne. Mit Teich hinten dran, 4ha und Schleien, ich würde jetzt schon aus Mittelwerde winken. Jetzt wohne ich in Mittelosten der BRD. Ist fast das gleiche. Die Orks sind im Westen. |supergri



Im Westen sind die Elben, im südosten sind Orks (Andal ist quasi gebürtig aus mordor)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Im Westen sind die Elben, im südosten sind Orks (Andal ist quasi gebürtig aus mordor)



Wenn man jetzt das Auenland als Maßstab nimmt, ja. Aber als Hobbit ist die große Welt ein zu großes Abenteuer. Da nimmt man Karten nicht so genau. Bree ist ja schon das neue Berlin.

Und ich werde jetzt schauen, was der Teich kurz vor Moria macht. Steine zum Abwehren von Ungeheuern habe ich genug dabei. Der gute Lutz wird es aber schon richten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt das Auenland als Maßstab nimmt, ja. Aber als Hobbit ist die große Welt ein zu großes Abenteuer. Da nimmt man Karten nicht so genau. Bree ist ja schon das neue Berlin.
> 
> Und ich werde jetzt schauen, was der Teich kurz vor Moria macht. Steine zum Abwehren von Ungeheuern habe ich genug dabei. Der gute Lutz wird es aber schon richten.



Hört Dein Hund auf den Namen „Lutz”?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dat is dat charly geo


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lutz war ein Pony im Herr der Ringe, das von der Ringgemeinschaft einer Tentaklbestie zum Frass vorgeworfen wurde. Das Monster wurde von den beiden wandelnden Katastrophenmagneten Pippin und Merrin durch Steinewerfen provoziert, waährend der senile alte Faaselhannes Gandalf sich mit einem magischen Türknauf abplagte...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke für die Erläuterungen, „Mittelerde” ist nicht meine Welt ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hier sind mal zwei Bilder von den fraglichen Angelstellen bei Niedrigwasser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die panische Kleinfischaktivität zur Dämmerung oder danach konnte ich über den Steinen beobachten. Typischerweise steht dort das Wasser zwischen 20 und maximal 40cm hoch.
> 
> Deshalb würde ich sowohl den Puddlechucker als auch die kleinsten „Bobber” aussortieren und eher auf die kleinsten Korkposen (ja, genau die, mit denen man als Kind begonnen hat) setzen.
> Grundangeln ist wegen der Steine etwas diffizil. Strömungsstärke und -richtung ändern sich häufig während des Angelns. Deshalb war meine ursprüngliche Idee, einen Wurm oder ein paar Maden an simpelster Minikorkposenmontage einfach über die Stellen treiben zu lassen.
> Grundangeln würde ich dort tatsächlich mit nur einem Schrot (oder etwas Wickelblei) direkt auf der Schnur, oder sehr kurzer Seitenarm aus ganz dünner Mono, ebenfalls nur ein oder zwei Schrote.



Wie schauts denn dort mit Rapfenbestand aus?
Panische Kleinfische in einem Kanale-Grande-Becken riechen für mich nach allen möglichen Räubern wie Barsch, Rapfen und natürlich auch Zander...auch im sehr flachen Wasser (meine größten Zander stammen aus nichtmal knietiefem Wasser), nur eben nicht nach Aal.
Wenn dort reichlich Uferbewuchs und Schilf wäre kämen evtl. Aale in Betracht.
So schauts für mich erstmal vorrangig nach Barsch/Rapfen aus, evtl. auch nen pubertierender Zandertrupp.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn dort mit Rapfenbestand aus?
> Panische Kleinfische in einem Kanale-Grande-Becken riechen für mich nach allen möglichen Räubern wie Barsch, Rapfen und natürlich auch Zander...auch im sehr flachen Wasser (meine größten Zander stammen aus nichtmal knietiefem Wasser), nur eben nicht nach Aal.
> Wenn dort reichlich Uferbewuchs und Schilf wäre kämen evtl. Aale in Betracht.
> So schauts für mich erstmal vorrangig nach Barsch/Rapfen aus, evtl. auch nen pubertierender Zandertrupp.



Ein kleines Blinkerlein, schön langsam durch den Tumult gekurbelt, gibt sehr oft Aufschluss. Und tut auch dem Friedfischer nicht weh und viel Freude bescheren!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rapfen sind hier gar nicht vertreten, aber Salmoniden ziehen öfters mal durch. Hechte wohl eher im unzugänglichen Schilf am anderen Ufer (großes Gebiet mit Zuflüssen).
Zander und Barsch werden sehr stark beangelt, überwiegend mit Gummi.
In diesem Bereich sind nur einschenkelige Haken erlaubt, hab aber passende Einzelhaken mit großem Öhr.

Also Versuch macht klug. Ich werde die Stellen im Auge behalten, heute Abend stehen aber wieder mal die Weißfische auf dem Programm (obwohl ich meinen ersten Zander direkt in der Nähe auf Dosenmais fing, ja, mit der Schwingspitzrute - ist jetzt schon fast 25 Jahre her).


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das wäre mir ohne Stahlvorfach zu heikel Andal  abet wenn man was einstecken hat ne coole Nummer


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein kleines Blinkerlein, schön langsam durch den Tumult gekurbelt, gibt sehr oft Aufschluss. Und tut auch dem Friedfischer nicht weh und viel Freude bescheren!



Richtig, hab ich auch öfters gemacht um mal zu sehen was da sein Unwesen treibt.
Kenne allerdings die Bestimmungen in M-V nicht ausm Kopf, evtl. auch da noch Schonzeit.
Bei uns in S-A ist aktuell daran jedenfalls noch nicht zu denken, dürfen erst ab 1.5. wieder mit KuKö, KöFi und Senke los.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße für Raubfische hab ich auch nicht auf dem Schirm. Muß immer erst nachsehen, da ich (wenn nicht auf der Ostsee) immer nur den Friedfischen nachgestellt habe in den letzten Jahren.
Im fraglichen Bereich gilt die Küstenfischereiordnung, also Zander und Hecht sind momentan aus dem Rennen.


----------



## jaunty_irl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn dort mit Rapfenbestand aus?
> Panische Kleinfische in einem Kanale-Grande-Becken riechen für mich nach allen möglichen Räubern wie Barsch, Rapfen und natürlich auch Zander...auch im sehr flachen Wasser (meine größten Zander stammen aus nichtmal knietiefem Wasser), nur eben nicht nach Aal.
> Wenn dort reichlich Uferbewuchs und Schilf wäre kämen evtl. Aale in Betracht.
> So schauts für mich erstmal vorrangig nach Barsch/Rapfen aus, evtl. auch nen pubertierender Zandertrupp.


Ich hab ne stelle am rhein, (3m flach, sandig, dann krautfeld 1m breit und danach steil abfallend auf ca.4m.) da sind im sommer kleinfischschwärme, welche ab mai jeden abend von aalen heimgesucht werden. Spritzende fische und spezielle ploppgeräusche sind dabei zu sehen bzw zu hören. Meist  sind es aale zwischen 60 und 80 cm die sich dort die bäuche vollschlagen, wir konnten das schon einige stunden an verschiedenen tagen beobachten. Diese aale beissen auch auf tote kleine köfis und wurm uns sind sehr leicht zu fangen. Lustigerweise alles spitzköpfe.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das man dabei die Spielregeln einhält, ist ja selbstredend.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: ja, die Regeln beachte ich. 
Eine ganz kleine Box mit einem Stahlvorfach und drei oder vier Kunstködern will ich in Zukunft öfters mal zum Friedfischangeln mitnehmen. Kommt ja immer wieder mal vor, daß mir irgendein Räuber ausgerechnet meine Angelstelle streitig macht.
Wir werden dann ja sehen, wer der Stärkere ist ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zurück zu den Friedfischen:





Inhalt Anglers linke Hosentasche (das Taschentuch ist nicht abgebildet).


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Recht viel mehr muss man auch gar nicht haben. Je weniger Tackle am Mann ist, desto mehr ist selbiger und seine Phantasie gefragt!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber was ist das unten links denn für ein Teil?
Schaltschrankschlüssel?
Lotgewicht?
Anti-Ork-Amulett?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein 20M Schlüssel bzw das Aurin


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein 20M Schlüssel bzw das Aurin



Ford 20M ?:q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So Jungs,

der Blank für die MkII ist da und was soll ich sagen- Er ist _abscheulich_. Die Angaben liessen etwas um die 1lbs erwarten, der Stock ist sicherlich so straff wie meine 1,75er Barbenrute, vermutlich straffer. Die sagenhaft dicke des Blanks war mir bekannt, umso mehr ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie das Dingens
dennoch so kopflastig sein kann.. Meine Johnnies werden
sich kaputtlachen.
Ichweiss, ichweiss, Recherche und Beratung hätten dies verhindert- aber es gibt halt drei Methoden die Dinge anzupacken: Die richtige, die falsche und die Minimaxmethode.|rolleyes
Ich werde also die MkII auf diesem Prügel bauen, gottseidank
habe ich die erlesenen Anbauteile, die ich mir herausgesucht hatte noch nicht bestellt. Habe aber noch einen Stahlringsatz und Klapprollenhalter von Askari rumfliegen und mir soeben gruseliges Lenkerband (wenn schon, denn schon) besorgt, und werd jetzt mal ganz entspannt was zusammenlasche,
irgendwas fischbares wird schon dabei rauskommen..
Ist auch nicht schlecht, dann kann ich üben und dennoch etwas schlampern- bis zur Mk IV "Schnelle Havel" ist noch etwas Zeit.
hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> der Blank für die MkII ist da und was soll ich sagen- Er ist _abscheulich_. Die Angaben liessen etwas um die 1lbs erwarten, der Stock ist sicherlich so straff wie meine 1,75er Barbenrute, vermutlich straffer. Die sagenhaft dicke des Blanks war mir bekannt, umso mehr ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie das Dingens
> dennoch so kopflastig sein kann.


Wieso sendest du nicht retour?

Im Moment gibt es z.B. sowas für einen kleinen Preis und das ist nicht abscheulich ...
https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...seatrout-3-35m-10-40g-meerforellen-spinnrute/

Ich habe die 2,7m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viel Erfolg Minimax! Ich  verfolge deine Fortschritt mit Argusaugen und melde bei der MKIV spätestens eigenbedarf an  Berichte hier gerne über Fortschritte und Testläufe!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso sendest du nicht retour?





Minimax schrieb:


> ...es gibt halt drei Methoden die Dinge anzupacken: Die richtige, die falsche und die Minimaxmethode.|rolleyes



 Es mag die grauenvollste, zusammengelaschte Rute werden- aber es wird ganz sicher meine sein!

 Oh, ganz wichtig zu erwähnen: Dem Verkäufer ist nichts anzulasten, er hat einfach nur geschickt was ich ohne nähere Angaben bestellt habe, und das blitzschnell. Er hat sogar freundlicherweise den Springer auf dem Bank markiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hört Dein Hund auf den Namen „Lutz”?



Lutz ist das Pony aus Herr der Ringe. Der Hund heißt Charly.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Angeln verlieft heute wie der Weg der Gefährten in Moria. Es wurde immer dunkler und stürmischer. Just als ich ankam, kaum die Beine an der Kiepe hatte, begann es zu Regnen, wie Pfeile auf dem Schlachtfeld. Ich entschloss mich Schutzsuchend unter einem Baum zu verkriechen, bis zu jenem Moment war ich aber schon Nass.







Ich hatte es mit Humor genommen und gleich mal die Gunst der Stunde genutzt heroische Bilder zu knipsen.






Meine Kiepe stand nun wie Heimkinder, herrenlos im Nirgendwo. Hätte ich einen Echo gewonnen, würde man ihn mir für die Aussage gleich streitig machen oder gar den Preis abschaffen. |supergri






Als ich meine Ruten montieren wollte gab es sofort den Nackenschlag der Woche. Ich hatte meine Hakenbox und Schere vergessen. Den Abend zuvor war ich am Binden für den heutigen Tag. Echt geil. Ich hatte nur noch "barbless Hooks" in meiner Kleinteilebox. In Kombination mit Wurm ein mittelschweres Drama. 

Nach dem sauberen Looten das Futter gesetzt und die Show konnte beginnen. Mit jedem Hängen bleiben war der Wurm vom Greifer auch so gut wie runter. Nach kurzem Bücken fielen mir dann meine Zigaretten ins Wasser. Nach etwa einer Stunde angeln. Rauchen fiel also auch "in Wasser". Kurz darauf, obwohl ich sauber den Platz ausgelotet hatte, hing meine Montage fest. Abriss. Neu binden. Bedient.






Ein Wurf mit der neuen Montage und schon ging das "Rotfedern" los. Wie toll die Jungs den Wurm von widerhakenlosen Greifer ziehen war toll. Ich zog dann nachdem ich alle Würmer verbraten hatte (15 Stück) einen 9mm Pellet am Haar auf. Ich dachte mir, wenn schon, dann richtig jetzt. Da fing es auf meinem Futterplatz an zu Rauben. Kein kleiner Räuber. Ein recht großer Strudel, deutet meist auf gute Hechte hin. 

Ich wollte etwas versetzt Casten und Hing im Baum. Montage war sofort ab. Wieder Regen und starker Wind, dabei ein neues Rig zu binden ist eine Qual. Nochmals Pellet rauf, aber nur Attacken von kleinen Fischen bei recht mauen Wetter. Mein Spot war Windgeschützt, aber leider mit maximal 70cm Wassertiefe zu flach.






Scheußlicher Angeltag. Zwar bin ich ausdauernd und resistent, aber ohne Kippen, bei Regen und Wind, da ist es nicht so schön. Was solls, Mund abputzen, der April macht, was er will. Und zum Schluss kamen die Orks oder so ähnlich. Aber auch die Wanze suchte Schutz, auf meiner Jacke.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Es mag die grauenvollste, zusammengelaschte Rute werden- aber es wird ganz sicher meine sein!


Mach das, der Stolz und die Erfahrung werden mit Dir sein! :m


ich mache es nur noch anders herum: Erfolgversprechende Ruten werden eingekauft, vorzugsweise bei Modellwechsel/Abverkauf, gleich wieder retourniert oder ausprobiert (etwa 50%/50%), und nach einiger Bewährung am Wasser und Fisch dann gerippt und neu aufgebaut. Ich kann jederzeit wieder aus dem Vorhaben aussteigen oder bekomme was ich wollte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es wurde immer dunkler und stürmischer. Just als ich ankam, kaum die Beine an der Kiepe hatte, begann es zu Regnen


Schöner Bericht aus der Realität und gut in Szene gesetzt! #6



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nach kurzem Bücken fielen mir dann meine Zigaretten ins Wasser. Nach etwa einer Stunde angeln. Rauchen fiel also auch "in Wasser".


Das ist doch auch eine Fantastische Erfahrung: Du hast es überlebt, es geht auch ohne! :q
(sag ich als ewiger Nichtraucher natürlich)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin kein so extremer Raucher. 10 Kippen am Tag, Abend fast gar nicht mehr. Beim spazieren gehen mit Hund auch nicht. Ich kann auch ohne Rauchen Angeln. Wird nur kritisch, wenn du nen Adrenalin-Kick hast, dann willste Paffen....


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, ganz wichtig zu erwähnen: Dem Verkäufer ist nichts anzulasten, er hat einfach nur geschickt was ich ohne nähere Angaben bestellt habe, und das blitzschnell. Er hat sogar freundlicherweise den Springer auf dem Bank markiert.



Was ist der Springer?

@FF: Schöner Bericht, Petri! Und schön für mich als gröbstmotoriker dass auch du slapstickartige Ansitze hast


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Beste am Tag war der gekonnte Wurf mit der gerade frisch gebundenen Montage in den Baum. |supergri

Heute war aber wieder so einer dieser Tage, die man 2x bis 3x im Jahr hat, die haste halt. Fische zwar gefangen, ich dachte aber, das es dort tiefer ist. 70cm, da entkommst du den Rotfedern nicht und On Top stellt sich nen Hecht direkt auf den Futterplatz. Die Sau!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den hätte ich bei sowas zu gerne weggefangen, dafür gehört immer eine spinnerte Rute mit ins Futteral, aber wahrscheinlich mußt du bei Dir im Ländle noch mindestens 5 Tage warten! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was ist der Springer?


Ein Blank ist immer mehr oder weniger ungleichmäßig, ist auch eine Frage des perönlichen Anspruches und der Exaktheit, verweise ich aber gerne auf andere schon existente Artikel:
http://köderschlacht.de/rutenbau-barsch-forelle/
mit Bild 

https://www.cmw-angeln.de/rutenbau/rutenbauzubehoer/vorrichtungen-maschinen/crb-spine-finder-crb-sf/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Den hätte ich bei sowas zu gerne weggefangen, dafür gehört immer eine spinnerte Rute mit ins Futteral, aber wahrscheinlich mußt du bei Dir im Ländle noch mindestens 5 Tage warten! :m



Richtig. Ich werde sicher mal ne Rute mit Köfi in den nächsten Wochen anbieten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf den Springer zu achten ist schon ganz wichtig!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber was ist das unten links denn für ein Teil?
> Schaltschrankschlüssel?
> Lotgewicht?
> Anti-Ork-Amulett?



Das ist ein „mobile Device” aus DDR-Produktion (EVP -,20 M), mit welchem man je nach Bedarf Reichsbahntüren öffnen oder Flaschbier aufhebeln kann.
Da man weiß, wann man vor der nächsten verschlossenen Reichsbahntür steht, hab ich das Teil immer am Mann.

Ob es gegen Orks/Orke hilft kann ich leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: sehr stimmungsvoller Bericht, danke! 

@ Minimax: Du hast der Gemeinde das Material des Blanks vorenthalten. Ich dachte ursprünglich, Du wolltest auch Mk II aus Bambus fertigen?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Blank ist immer mehr oder weniger ungleichmäßig, ist auch eine Frage des perönlichen Anspruches und der Exaktheit, verweise ich aber gerne auf andere schon existente Artikel:
> http://köderschlacht.de/rutenbau-barsch-forelle/
> mit Bild
> 
> https://www.cmw-angeln.de/rutenbau/rutenbauzubehoer/vorrichtungen-maschinen/crb-spine-finder-crb-sf/


Danke, hochinteressante Seiten!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, bin von meinem Abendansitz zurück. 
Die erste Stunde verbrachte ich an einer leider überaus hängerträchtigen Stelle: war mehr mit Hakenbinden befaßt als mit der reinen Fischwaid.
Bin dann die 100-150m rüber zu der Stelle von gestern, da hingen dann Fische am Haken und nicht irgendwelcher Schrott.
Die übliche Güster und ein paar Plötz, das letzte Rotauge war knapp unter 30cm, das ist schon mal ein brauchbares Maß für diesen Abschnitt des Flusses.

Und ich konnte endlich eine nach einem Umzug lange vermißte Rolle (eine einfache Shimano aus den 90ern) an der vergleichbar alten Balzer Winklepicker probieren: die passen prima zusammen!






Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker und Shimano Aero Perfection 1000W, artgerecht bespult mit Maxima Chameleon in 3lbs


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Georg, da haste aber ne feine Kombi mit Rolle und Rute. |wavey:

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Rolle! Und schön, das auch mal ein Rotauge kommt, das bisschen größer ist als die Kinderstube.

Nun erklärt mir noch jemand, warum 2 Griffe an so ner Rolle hängen, das habe ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mobile Device?
Hier nennen wir das Schaltschrankschlüssel - war bloß etwas verwirrt,weil die normalerweise 3 od. 4 teilig sind.
Sollte man immer dabei haben.
In meiner Gegend ist ein "Pollerschlüssel" ganz wichtig...:m.
Danke für die Aufklärung!
Petri#h

PS: Sehr netter Bericht..#r


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einen Baustellenschlüssel sollte man immer am Mann haben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast: ja, Angler und Rute und Rolle und Schnur passen ganz prima zusammen. Macht wirklich richtig Spaß, diese Kombo. Bei jedem 20cm-Plötz denke ich nach den ersten 2, 3 Sekunden: „Oh Mann, das ist jetzt aber ein Dicker!” - so feinnervig ist die Rute.

@ FF: danke - und ich mag die Doppelkurbel, auch bei leichten Spinnrollen.

@ rhinefisher: keine Ahnung, wie diese Teile richtig heißen. Ich kannte sie nur von Bahnfahrten. Das hier ist ein Innenvierkant-Schlüssel 10mm. Gab die auch als Innendreikant und in anderen Größen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: danke - und ich mag die Doppelkurbel, auch bei leichten Spinnrollen.



Wozu? Das ist für mich die entscheidende Frage! |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wozu? Das ist für mich die entscheidende Frage! |supergri



Wozu? Ich hab die Finger schneller an der Kurbel beim „Blind-Zugreifen”. Das ist für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich die Doppelkurbel mag.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wozu? Ich hab die Finger schneller an der Kurbel beim „Blind-Zugreifen”. Das ist für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich die Doppelkurbel mag.



Aha. Also mit sowas hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, wahrscheinlich dann ne Sache für Nachtangler?!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich hab die Rute(-n) ja nie „auf dem Schenkel”, sondern leg sie immer seitlich von mir ab. Da find ich es beim Zugreifen praktischer.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wo sie dran sind, sind sie gut dran. Bei recht leichten Rollem, für feine Picker z.B., erleichtern sie das Spannen und sie sind halt vom Prinzip aus gut ausgewuchtet. Extra danach kaufen tu ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Angeln verlieft heute wie der Weg der Gefährten in Moria. Es wurde immer dunkler und stürmischer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was solls, Mund abputzen, der April macht, was er will. Und zum Schluss kamen die Orks oder so ähnlich. Aber auch die Wanze suchte Schutz, auf meiner Jacke.....



Donnerwetter Fantastic,
das war mal wieder ein schöner stimmungvoller Bericht- Wenn sowas das Ergebnis schlechter Bedingungen, Pech und
Nikoturkey ist, dann muss ich Dir als Leser leider vieler Solcher Tage wünschen. Herzlichen Dank dafür, und Photo Nr. 1 ist episch!
Wenn übrigens mal wieder nur Schonhaken zur Hand sind, und man Wurm oder Maden etwas sicherer befestigen möchte, haben sich winzige Fizzelchen von Posenringen, Baitgums, Gummibänder etc. als Stopper über dem Köder bewährt. Es gibt sogar extra kleine Nübsis zu kaufen, aber man hat ja eigentlich immer irgendein Gummifizzelchen dabei.

Ich bestärke Dich in Deinem Vorhaben, dem Hecht mal zu zeigen wer der Herr im Swim ist- Arlinghaus hat uns mal irgendwann als "hochmobilen Top-Prädator" beschrieben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte ganz, ganz kleine Gummicaster dabei, bin aber zu einer anderern Art der Beköderung übergegangen, dann hält der Wurm so einigermaßen.






Beim No-Knot habe ich etwas Schnur überstehen lassen. Der Wurm geht dann über die Öse, der Schnurstoppel festigt im Zusammenspiel mit dieser die Präsentation etwas.

Rotfedern knallten den Köder aber oft einfach hinter und zurren daran rum, bis alles matsch ist. War aber Latte, weil konzentriertes Angeln einfach nicht Möglich war. Der Wind war richtig garstig und der Regen alle 30 Minuten machten es unheimlich schwer. 

Morgen muss ich meine Posen für die Stippen fertig machen und das Hegefischen vorbereiten, dann gehts schon wieder ran ans Wasser für Pokale.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: Du hast der Gemeinde das Material des Blanks vorenthalten. Ich dachte ursprünglich, Du wolltest auch Mk II aus Bambus fertigen?


 
 Nein, der Bambus damals war aus der Not geboren- DIe Mk II ist aus Kohlefaser, allerdings möchte ich (dann wohl eher bei folgenden Modellen) einige altmodische Eigenschaften erzielen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, der Bambus damals war aus der Not geboren- DIe Mk II ist aus Kohlefaser, allerdings möchte ich (dann wohl eher bei folgenden Modellen) einige altmodische Eigenschaften erzielen.



Bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt!



ja, es ist alles nicht so einfach... Aber um mal auf konkreteres zu kommen. Mit Deiner 1000er Shimano bist du zu deinen Ruten natürlich historisch überaus korrekt- sehr schön. 
 Zu Doppelkurbeln muss ich persönlich meinen Abscheu aussprechen. Ich kenne sie, ich weiss auch um die gewichtigen Argumente die für sie sprechen, aber sie machen mich irgendwie fertig. Seltsam eigentlich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ haha, ich hab nie viel über die Doppelkurbeln nachgedacht. 
Ein paar meiner Rollen haben welche und ich finds praktisch. Ist für mich aber nicht kaufentscheidend.

Und zum Thema „Abscheu” bei Rollenkurbeln: sieh Dir mal die Konstruktion einer DAM Quick Exquisite MDS an ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Und zum Thema „Abscheu” bei Rollenkurbeln: sieh Dir mal die Konstruktion einer DAM Quick Exquisite MDS an ;-)



Natürlich sofort gegoogelt. Brrr... Eine ganz neue Dimension der Abscheulichkeit. Sozusagen die dunkle Königin der Gegengewichtskurbeln (Die noch viel, viel schlimmer als die Doppelkurbeln sind). Als Liebhaber des Unheimlichen und Verstörenden dank ich für den Hinweis.:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte nach der Rolle auch gegoogelt und siehe da, ich habe schlecht geschlafen danach.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ haha, ich habe ne Exquisite MDS an einer (zu selten benutzten) Stellfischrute und die Kurbelkonstruktion kann einem auch am Tage Albträume bescheren. Funktionieren tut das Ding, Spaß geht aber anders ...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin heute von meiner Dienstreise nach Nürnberg heimgekommen und siehe da: das Wiedergutmachungspäkchen von Friedfischens ist während meiner Abwesenheit eingetroffen. Neben der 1,5 oz Spitze für Sarah-Jane gab es noch Sonubaits Miniboilies (Geschmacksrichtung Krill - was bei Neuromancer lecker war wird wohl auch Fischis überzeugen) und Sonubaits Baitcloud in Bronze - also knapp 30 EUR als Entschädigung. Ich werde, wenn ich da wieder bestelle, sicher nicht mehr Vorkasse wählen aber ich bin halbwegs besänftigt.
Mit der Spitze kann ich Sarah-Jane jetzt auch zu Feedersessions an Tümpeln ausführen; mit einem Wurfgewicht von 80gr ersetzt sie da ja schon die Light Feeder. Freund Geomas frug mal nach der Sichtbarkeit der Night Sight Tips - es steht extra drauf dass sie sehr gut sichtbar sind-  bei betalights oder anderen Lichtquellen. Wäre natürlich schön gewesen wenn sie floureszent gewesen wären aber gut, lassen wir das.
Eigentlich wäre ein Abstecher ab morgen an die Villeseen bei Brühl geplant gewesen aber kaum bin ich fünf Tage weg bricht hier alles zusammen. Frau Topf und la babbi sind erkältet, Angelwochenende verschiebt sich auf Sonntag, alles shize, deine Elli


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ gute Besserung Deiner Familie. Danke für die Info zu den Night Sight Tips. Und gut, daß die Beziehung zwischen Dir und den friedfischers einigermaßen gekittet ist. Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Sonntag, ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Leben der Anderen. Unfassbar hart. Mental wäre ich jetzt mehr oder weniger Boromir.

Ich habe heute mein ganzen Kram fürs morgige Hegefischen vorbereitet. 8 Montagen auf Wickelbretter am Hafen gebaut, das Futter im Mixer zubereitet , 20 Haken passend für das Gewässer gebunden, Maden getrennt, für Tiefkühler und einmal Gemüsefach. Dann den Picker bis ins kleinste Detail montiert, 2 Seitenarme vorbereitet. Das zweite Lockfuffer schon mal in den Eimer gestellt, welches ich morgen um 05.00Uhr anmischen werde. Futterfarbe, 2 Saaten gemahlen liegen auch daneben.

4 Lockstoffe, 8 Dipps, 3x Partikel in den Box gepackt. Ungefähr 15 Zigaretten gestopft, normalerweise drehe ich, aber momentan keine Lust zu. Die Banksticks nochmals abgezählt, den Feederarm in die Seitentasche gepackt, den Kescher verstaut. Die Rutenauflage natürlich auch. Die Kleinteilebox sorgfältig aufgefüllt. Stopper. Das Land braucht Stopper. Die Bleie bis No.12 liegen auch im Beutelchen. Den Bestäuber habe ich ungefüllt im Futtereimer, das Mixerfutter Topsecret muss leicht genässt werden. 

Möge die Macht mit mir sein.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Abend mal nicht am Fluß nebenan, sondern erneut an einem der kleinen Stadtparkteiche.
Meine hartnäckig angebotenen Kidneybohnen brachten keinen echten Biß, auf Dosenmais gabs ne Brasse und einen Plötz, beide an meiner ältesten und mir liebsten Schwingspitzrute, die zudem erstmals mit einem Nachbau der Original-Swingtips ausgerüstet war.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Leben der Anderen. Unfassbar hart. Mental wäre ich jetzt mehr oder weniger Boromir.
> 
> Ich habe heute mein ganzen Kram fürs morgige Hegefischen vorbereitet. 8 Montagen auf Wickelbretter am Hafen gebaut, das Futter im Mixer zubereitet , 20 Haken passend für das Gewässer gebunden, Maden getrennt, für Tiefkühler und einmal Gemüsefach. Dann den Picker bis ins kleinste Detail montiert, 2 Seitenarme vorbereitet. Das zweite Lockfuffer schon mal in den Eimer gestellt, welches ich morgen um 05.00Uhr anmischen werde. Futterfarbe, 2 Saaten gemahlen liegen auch daneben.
> 
> 4 Lockstoffe, 8 Dipps, 3x Partikel in den Box gepackt. Ungefähr 15 Zigaretten gestopft, normalerweise drehe ich, aber momentan keine Lust zu. Die Banksticks nochmals abgezählt, den Feederarm in die Seitentasche gepackt, den Kescher verstaut. Die Rutenauflage natürlich auch. Die Kleinteilebox sorgfältig aufgefüllt. Stopper. Das Land braucht Stopper. Die Bleie bis No.12 liegen auch im Beutelchen. Den Bestäuber habe ich ungefüllt im Futtereimer, das Mixerfutter Topsecret muss leicht genässt werden.
> 
> Möge die Macht mit mir sein.



Viel Erfolg! Was für ein Gewässer ist es diesmal?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wolltest du nicht mit der Stippe angreifen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg! Was für ein Gewässer ist es diesmal?



Mein altes Hausgewässer. Dort finden, wegen massenhaft kleinen verbutteten Brassen ,viele Veranstaltungen statt. Fische bis 150g sind die Regel, Brassen bis 55cm kommen ab und zu, aber beim Hegefischen keine wirklich lohnende Taktik. Wer davon 2 Fängt, ist automatisch schon weit vorne. 

Diese sind aber nicht wirklich schwer, weil in diesem See keine natürliche Nahrung ist ( die Hälfte an Gewicht wie Brassen aus anderen Gewässern selbiger Größe). Quasi nichts. 10ha See mitten in der Stadt, von Adolf Hitler persönlich in Auftrag gegeben (kein Scherz, der See hieß früher auch so). 

Das Wetter sollte passen. Steht aber morgen früh die Sonne am Himmel, kein Wind und keine Wolken, wirds ne haarige Nummer. Zum ersten Platz muss man ungefähr 4 Kilogramm insgesamt fangen.

Leider Fischen wir die recht schwache Seite des Sees. Dort sind die Stellen, die gelost werden, teils Vogelwild. Es gibt dann Platznummern, die klar im Vorteil sind. Der Boden geht von leicht schlammig, laub, bis stöcker und fieser Schlamm. Hat man Pech, erwischt man das Traumlos. 30cm Wasser auf 20 Meter. Mit der Stippe richtig, richtig toll. |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht mit der Stippe angreifen?



Daher auch die Wickelbretter. Willst du gewinnen, musst du dort Stippen ( oder Kopfrute, diese schlägt die Stippe dann wiederum). Es kann aber sein, das ich hinter den Futterplatz muss oder Fische "sneaken" werde, weil nicht viel geht. Der Picker ist nur für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Neuromancer


 Tja, ich vermute, beim Spreetreff wird der Satz des Tages "Genau, find ich auch" lauten.

 @FF: Fürwahr, möge die Macht mit Dir sein, und Kremkus, Nudd, Scottsthombe, Walker und die ganze Halbgottschar! 
 Von wann bis wann geht die Rallye?

 @Geo Petri, schön das Deine Spitzenreparatur geklappt hat.

 Ich selbst habe heute geschneidert. Meine Methode war es, mithilfe von Insektenimitationen -der natürlichen Nahrung der meisten *Friedfische*- und verdickter Schnur als Wurfgewicht, also einer *Friedfisch*angel gemäß 3.2.3.1. der Landesfischereiordnung an kleinen Wiesenbächen Ukeln und öhm...genau, ja, Güstern und anderen *Friedfischen* nachzustellen. Leider erfolglos, aber es gab immerhin einige Bisse und Schnapper von merkwürdig bräunlich gefärbten Döbeln mit roten Punkten, leider konnte ich keinen dieser *Friedfische *sicher haken. Ich bin dennoch sehr stolz...
 hg
 Euer 
 Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann aber mal viel Glück und ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Hoffe es klappt besser als im Hafen!!! Aber ist ja, wie Du sagst, ein "Heimspiel" für Dich!!! Wird schon werden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: ^^ liest sich wie eine spannende Exkursion, das Fliegenwedeln ist schon ne sehr interessante Angelart. Die rot gepunkteten Döbel solltest Du bei Gelegenheit mal genauer in Augenschein nehmen, angeblich wachsen einigen dieser Exemplare sogar Fettflossen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> Tja, ich vermute, beim Spreetreff wird der Satz des Tages "Genau, find ich auch" lauten.


So ein wenig wie Lou und Andy ("yeah i know...") stell ich mir das vor; aber ich möchte keine Prognose treffen wer wem näherkommt 



> @FF: Fürwahr, möge die Macht mit Dir sein, und Kremkus, Nudd, Scottsthombe, Walker und die ganze Halbgottschar!


Wirst du von der Kirche Yates Heiliger der letzten Tage eigentlich exkommuniziert oder direkt der Häresie angeklagt, weil du ihn nicht genannt hast?



> Ich selbst habe heute geschneidert. Meine Methode war es, mithilfe von Insektenimitationen -der natürlichen Nahrung der meisten *Friedfische*- und verdickter Schnur als Wurfgewicht, also einer *Friedfisch*angel gemäß 3.2.3.1. der Landesfischereiordnung an kleinen Wiesenbächen Ukeln und öhm...genau, ja, Güstern und anderen *Friedfischen* nachzustellen. Leider erfolglos, aber es gab immerhin einige Bisse und Schnapper von merkwürdig bräunlich gefärbten Döbeln mit roten Punkten, leider konnte ich keinen dieser *Friedfische *sicher haken. Ich bin dennoch sehr stolz...


Ich muss dich glaube ich korrigieren. Wenn du oberflächenah fischst und die Fische goldbraun gefärbten Döbeln gleichen dann sind es vermutlich Rotfedern


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Chub Niggurath: Rotfedern! Genau, ja richtig, Rotfedern. Die warens. Typische Friedfische, diese Rotfedern. Richtig.

 Angelkumpel hat tatsächlich schon echte Döbel mit der Fliege gefangen (winzige, verhärmte, im Vergleich zu meinen prächtigen Tuliptieren, wie ich ganz neutral betonen möchte, und natürlich auf Goldkopfnymphe, von mir unter Protest gebunden).
Das Wedeln macht aber unabhängig vom Zielfisch dann und wann großen Spass, und ein Biss auf Trockenfliege ist für mich immer noch ein unglaublicher Kick.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich sollte wohl mal die Idee mit dem rutenlangen Stück Fliegenschnur an der entsprechend leichten Spinnrute weiterdenken. 

Danke für die Anregung! #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich sollte wohl mal die Idee mit dem rutenlangen Stück Fliegenschnur an der entsprechend leichten Spinnrute weiterdenken.



 Du hast Biss! Kannst Du das bitte näher erläutern?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast Biss! Kannst Du das bitte näher erläutern?



Einfach ein Stück Fliegenscjnur, gut rutenlang, direkt an die geflochtene Hauptschnur spleißen, dann ein verjüngtes Vorfch, auch etwa rutenlang... damit sollten sich Nymphen und Streamer auf kürzere Entfernungen gut anbieten lassen. 

Müsste eigentlich klappen. Halt nur um es mal probiert zu haben.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Einfach ein Stück Fliegenscjnur, gut rutenlang, direkt an die geflochtene Hauptschnur spleißen, dann ein verjüngtes Vorfch, auch etwa rutenlang... damit sollten sich Nymphen und Streamer auf kürzere Entfernungen gut anbieten lassen.
> 
> Müsste eigentlich klappen. Halt nur um es mal probiert zu haben.



Sozusagen als dezente Wasserkugel- klar, mit den heutigen leichten Geflochtenen, UL Ruten und Rollen sollte dem nichts im Wege stehen. um auf nötige Gewicht zu kommen nimmt man eben ein Stück einer höheren Schnurrklasse.

 Obwohl: Man hat dann immer noch das klassische Dilemma der Flugangelei: Mit einer relativ kurzen Rute ein geringes, aber langes Wurfgewicht unter Kontrolle zu halten- und da es dennoch rutenüberlang ist, muss mans noch irgendwie in der Luft halten, bei oft beengten Verhältnissen...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Muss man einfach probieren. So ein ähnliches Experiment wurde ja schon auf Meerforellen gemacht. Soll auch hingehauen haben und sich nicht durchsetzen können. Es geht ja auch nur darum, ob der Plan aufgeht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Muss man einfach probieren.



Stimmt, hier kann nur das Experiment entscheiden.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Experiment fällt mir noch der niederländische Friedfischer auf Youtube ein, der Schwimmbrot mit einer ultraleichten Spinnrute zu den erstaunlich großen Rotfedern hinauspeitscht.
Wenn Du, Minimax, also mal wieder „trockenfliegenfischst” aber alle Insektenimitationen ignoriert werden gäbs noch die Option, etwas von Deinem Proviant zu opfern und per Fliegenrute anzubieten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Wenn Du, Minimax, also mal wieder „trockenfliegenfischst” aber alle Insektenimitationen ignoriert werden gäbs noch die Option, etwas von Deinem Proviant zu opfern und per Fliegenrute anzubieten.



Sehr richtig! Es gibt viele Beispiele, in einer Art Crossover Organische Köder mit der Fliegenrute zu transportieren. Dem steht das Gesetz (nur künstl. Fliege an Salmogewässern) oder die Physik entgegen- eine Tippetspitze erreicht erstaunliche Geschwindigkeiten bis nahe Schallmauer- da montiert jede Made ab. Prinzipiell ists aber machbar.
Aber, ehrlich gesagt: Ich verzichte aus Schwäche. In dem Augenblick, wo ich auf einer Fleigentour nur ein Popelchen Organik dabeihabe, weiss ich genau, dass ich sofort eine Psoenmontage mit Schilfschwimmer oder so und Tungstenpaste und 9 meter Vorfachmaterial bauen würde. Da muss ich streng zu mir selbst sein.. 
Übrigens eine ganz tolle Anleitung für Angeln mit "Wiesenködern", also Grshüpfern gibt's hier- wirklich sehr interessant fpür den Sommer:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/forellenangeln-mit-heuschrecken.html

Aber, für mich heissts: Entweder geh ich Fliegenfischen oder richtig angeln!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, ich kann die selbstauferlegte Konsequenz ganz gut nachvollziehen.

Die Grashüpfer laß ich lieber durchs Gras hüpfen - gibt viele sicher sehr fängige Methoden, die ich aus diesem oder jenem Grund nicht praktiziere.
Das Anbieten von Schwimmbrot gehört nicht dazu, ernsthaft probiert hab ichs nie aus Angst vor ebenso hungrigen wie schnellen Vögeln. Hab jetzt aber ein paar Gewässer gefunden, die nicht von Möwen, Enten und Schwänen belagert werden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



			
				geomas;4822302
Die Grashüpfer laß ich lieber durchs Gras hüpfen - gibt viele sicher sehr fängige Methoden schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz meine Meinung. Ich habe seit frühester Kindheit eine Verbundenheit zu diesen seltsamne kleinen Tieren.
> Übrigens, auch wenn mir das Fliegenfischen keine Fische bringt- es schärft den Blick für die Insektenwelt, allein deswegen bin ich froh, dort etwas zu dilettieren. Heute war an einem der Bäche eine kleine, helle Köcherliegensorte zu Abertausenden unterwegs- wie Schneeflocken, oder Blütenblätter. Sie alle tänzlten Flussaufwärts- wohin? Vielleicht sehen die Götter so unsere Autobahnen... Dennoch kaum steigende Fische, und auch nur eine lustlose Schwalbe-offensichtlich ist dies dort also normal in diesen Tagen.
> 
> Morgen oder Übermorgen wird ich mich an die Spree in der Dämmerung setzen. Wiese, Bier, Würmchen. Da müsste doch ein leckerer Brataal für Mrs. Minimax (die mit dem Auto und Kindern nach Prag ist) rausspringen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, heimchen und Heuschrecken aus dem Terraristikbedarf anzuködern, aber alles was ich las (mit Sekundenkleber an den Hakenschenkel klebem bspw) klingt nicht nach Spaß. Andals Idee mit der Spinnrute gefällt mir, noch besser könnte man die Fliege natürlich mit der Pin driften lassen...
Zu den Minimax'schen Aalkämpfen möchte ich noch auf die Fängigkeit von Maden hinweisen, gerade jetzt wo viele Fischarten laichen. Damit Mrs. Minimax den Aal bekommt den sie verdient


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Jungens!
Grashüpfer sind bei vielen Döbelpopulationen der einzig wahre Köder.
Zudem hat der Mann völlig recht mit dem gezirpe der Grillen - ich halte mir oft, unabhängig vom Angeln, einige Dutzend Grillen weil ich den Sound so mag.. .
Gleich fahre ich zur Schwiegermutter, ist aber kein Problem, da Askari mit quasi am Wege liegt - da hole ich mir meine hoffentlich langsame 35€ Floatrute ab.
Dann noch ein Paar Kleinigkeiten, damit ich beim Essen was zum spielen habe.
Und noch einige Kleinigkeiten fürs Kaffeetrinken.
Vielleicht noch etwas damit mir auf der Heimfahrt nicht langweilig wird.
Für das opfern meiner Zeit sollte ich auch noch belohnt werden...|rolleyes .


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Apropos Askari - die haben, neben Sportex, derzeit so ziemlich die einzige Swingtip auf dem deutschen Markt - taugt die was?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Jungs,

erstmal dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Und FF....du betreibst aber auch einen Aufwand immer.|bigeyes

Ich war gestern endlich wieder angeln.:vik:

Nochmal mit Pose am Flüsschen.
Es gab wenige Rotfedern, paar Plötzen, eine Güster und mehrere Döbel von klein bis groß.
Der größte ein fetter Mittsechziger......


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Askari - die haben, neben Sportex, derzeit so ziemlich die einzige Swingtip auf dem deutschen Markt - taugt die was?




Wenn sie die haben, werfe ich mal nen Blick drauf.. .

Tinka: Tolle Fische und Bilder - danke fürs teilen..#6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aus Professor Tinca wird Doktor Döbel - petri leeve jong!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nochmal mit Pose am Flüsschen.
> Es gab wenige Rotfedern, paar Plötzen, eine Güster und mehrere Döbel von klein bis groß.
> Der größte ein fetter Mittsechziger......




Toll! Petri, Prof. 
 Was hat den den Dickdöbel zum Biss verleitet?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke euch.

Brotflocke war es.
Aber die meisten Bisse und Fische kamen auf Dosenmais.
#h

@KT

Nee, so schlimm ist es auch nicht. 
Macht aber gerade Spaß am Flüsschen........

Wenn es langweilig wird, wechsel ich den Zielfisch. Mal sehen wann Schleien dies Jahr dran sind. Hab mir ein wenig abgewöhnt das Angeln zu genau zu planen.
Einfach das machen was gerade Freude macht und Erfolg verspricht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Askari - die haben, neben Sportex, derzeit so ziemlich die einzige Swingtip auf dem deutschen Markt - taugt die was?



Hab die nie in der Hand gehabt. Der Preis und die „trockenen” Daten passen. 
Von Jenzi gibt es eine „Multi-Rute” mit Feeder-Spitzenteil und einem zweiten Spitzenteil zum Posenfischen oder „lädschern” nach Gusto. Die gibts in verschiedenen Längen und jeweils in zwei WG-Klassen.
Hab ich ebenfalls nie in der Hand gehabt.

Ab und zu findet man auch noch neue Ruten mit Gewindeendring, zum Beispiel von Shakespeare.


Dazu bietet der Gebrauchtmarkt ja einige Möglichkeiten und ein Umbau einer geeigneten Rute ist auch einfach.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Professor: Petri zu der schönen Strecke! Ein Mittsechziger ist schon mal ne Hausnummer - wow!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Askari - die haben, neben Sportex, derzeit so ziemlich die einzige Swingtip auf dem deutschen Markt - taugt die was?



die Askaris haben zwei, ich habe diese:
https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-classy-angler-duo-angelrute_0154434.html

 Oha, ich sehe grade die ist ja inzwischen richtig preiswert!

 Ich habe wenig auszusetzen, allerdings stimmen die 80g wg auf keinen Fall 40 wären da das Maximum. Die Feederspitzen sind extrem fein. Das Swingtop ist vielleicht etwas wabbelig, aber nicht kraftlos.
 Insgesamt was für kleinere Stillgewässer würde ich sagen.
 Ist auf jeden Fall meine Swingtiprute, wenn ich mal Lust drauf haeb. Für den nun extrem reduzierten Preis ist das Bündel super, die Verarbeitung ausreichend (Eine Bibberspitze war bei mir nicht in Ordnung) und das Design und Proportionen sind schon sexy


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Souverän den zweiten Platz gefischt. 100g haben zur 1 gefehlt. Warum?  Ich hatte die Montage 20 Minuten vor dem Ende in den Baum gesetzt und entsprechend keine zeit mehr neu zu montieren. Der Picker brachte am Ende noch 2 Fische. Nähere s spät.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Souverän den zweiten Platz gefischt. 100g haben zur 1 gefehlt. Warum? Ich hatte die Montage 20 Minuten vor dem Ende in den Baum gesetzt und entsprechend keine zeit mehr neu zu montieren. Der Picker brachte am Ende noch 2 Fische. Nähere s spät.



Yay, Fettes Petri zur tollen Platzierung, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bin schon sehr auf den Bericht gespannt#6


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

#6 Top - Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Und schöne Fische vom Prof!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: herzliches Petri und Glückwunsch! Freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für Bilder machen hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Jetzt sitze ich auch nur wartend auf meine Vater, Auffahrt pflastern steht an. Mein Plan ging jedenfalls auf.

Ich ärgere mich nur, weil mir die ersten beiden Fische abgefallen sind und am Ende die Handstange im Baum landete, was mir den Sieg definitiv kostete. Aber gut, das ist so und man lernt daraus.

Bis nachher!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war gestern endlich wieder angeln.:vik:


Na endlich und hat ja auch ordentlich geklappt! 

Schöne Döbel-Bilders! #6

Können das Hechtspuren auf den Flanken sein oder gibts da Rauschen/Turbinen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke euch und Glückwunsch an FF !#6




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schöne Döbel-Bilders!
> 
> Können das Hechtspuren auf den Flanken sein oder gibts da Rauschen/Turbinen ?




Bestimmt verwachsene Hechtspuren.#6
Turbinen und son Zeugs gibts hier nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> die Askaris haben zwei, ich habe diese:
> https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-classy-angler-duo-angelrute_0154434.html
> 
> Oha, ich sehe grade die ist ja inzwischen richtig preiswert!
> 
> Ich habe wenig auszusetzen, allerdings stimmen die 80g wg auf keinen Fall 40 wären da das Maximum. Die Feederspitzen sind extrem fein. Das Swingtop ist vielleicht etwas wabbelig, aber nicht kraftlos.
> Insgesamt was für kleinere Stillgewässer würde ich sagen.
> Ist auf jeden Fall meine Swingtiprute, wenn ich mal Lust drauf haeb. Für den nun extrem reduzierten Preis ist das Bündel super, die Verarbeitung ausreichend (Eine Bibberspitze war bei mir nicht in Ordnung) und das Design und Proportionen sind schon sexy



Ah ok, als ich neudeutsch "swingtip" suchte kam nur die Viper (30gr WG) zum Vorschein. Die fänd ich persönlich auch interessanter da ich schon vier Ruten mit Quivertips besitze und auf Schraubspitzen verzichten kann. Aber geos Swingtipberichte mit dem ollen Gerät machen lust es auszuprobieren

@FF: Petri! Schade dass du die eins verpasst hast aber dennoch gutes Ergebnis!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich nur, weil mir die ersten beiden Fische abgefallen sind und am Ende die Handstange im Baum landete, was mir den Sieg definitiv kostete. Aber gut, das ist so und man lernt daraus.


Blöde Hektik! 
Hättest eine  Schlauch-Dauer-Wasserpfeife oder sowas gebraucht ...

Immerhin 2.Platz ist ja auch was #6, und Delta 100g wäre etwa einmal schai..en von einem großen Brassen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Blöde Hektik!
> Hättest eine  Schlauch-Dauer-Wasserpfeife oder sowas gebraucht ...
> !



Einfach vor Beginn nen Brownie essen...


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von mir natürlich auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz!!!

Super, das dein Plan aufgegangen ist!!! Und das mal ein paar Fischis abfallen, bzw. ausschlitzen ist doch normal!!! Das ist halt so! Gut mit dem Baum,...! Kann aber auch passieren, der Wind mal etwas falsch,...! 

Auf jeden Fall hast Du "uns" gut vertreten!!! Wo waren denn nochmal die "Grafiker" für ein Ükel-Fanshirt???


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> die Askaris haben zwei, ich habe diese:
> https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-classy-angler-duo-angelrute_0154434.html



Eine brauchbare Picker/Swingtip ist auch die Artini Medium von Jenzi....ich hab die in 2,70. Hat eine schöne Aktion (die Casting ist dagegen ein Stock, drei Zitterspitzen und zwei Swingtips (eine ohne und eine mit Gewicht). Die Swingtips sind nicht geschraubt sondern über einen "Schlauchadapter" gesteckt. Wenn man denvdurch nen weichen Silikonschlauch ersetzt (am besten geht der "Feuerwehrschlauch" von Playmobil) funzt das richtig gut. Hab die Rute für 65 Euro bekommen und finde das P/L- Verhältnis top...


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Wollte ich mir bei Askari die fest bestellte Rute abholen und das Mistding war nicht da.
Meine Frau meinte ich sei rot angelaufen...:r:r.

@ Kochtopf: Die Schwinge war natürlich nicht vorrätig.. .

NIE WIEDER ASKARI!!

Jetzt zum Angenehmen:
Von eine Brücke aus, konnte ich ein Rudel Döbel beobachten.
So rund 1 Dutzend Tiere von 50-60cm, die jedes antreibende Blatt aufsaugten, offensichtlich gründlich ablutschten und es dann wieder ausspuckten.
Es juckte mir dermaßen in den Fingern - aber dank der Firma, deren Namen ich nie wieder aussprechen werde, stand ich ja ohne Rute da....#d.

Jetzt muß ich mal was zur Beruhigung einnehmen...:c

Ach ja - dickes Petri zum zweiten Platz FF!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja mei.... Arschkari...!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ah ok, als ich neudeutsch "swingtip" suchte kam nur die Viper (30gr WG) zum Vorschein. Die fänd ich persönlich auch interessanter da ich schon vier Ruten mit Quivertips besitze und auf Schraubspitzen verzichten kann. Aber geos Swingtipberichte mit dem ollen Gerät machen lust es auszuprobieren
> 
> @FF: Petri! Schade dass du die eins verpasst hast aber dennoch gutes Ergebnis!



Zum Starten mit einer Swingtip find ich eine Länge von 2,70-3m optimal. Da und auch vom WG paßt die „spezielle” Kogha-Swingtip-Rute ganz gut. Die Optik (kenne ich nur aus dem WWW) ist ja auch einigermaßen klassisch. Ob die Rute in der Praxis so gut ist wie auf dem Papier oder online - keine Ahnung.
Die Jenzi („Artini Powerise Multi” - speziell die leichtere Serie wie von „welpi” empfohlen) könnte auch passen.

Ich würd nur zum Starten keine von 3,60m oder mit zu kräftiger Aktion nehmen.

Oder eben selbst einen Gewindeendring an eine passende Rute montieren oder eine gebrauchte kaufen.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja mei.... Arschkari...!


|good:


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erst einmal allen Fängern und 2. platzierten ein dickes Petri. 
Bei mir ist heute etwas vollkommen schief gelaufen. Wir waren ja heute auf einem Angelflohmarkt um unseren Bestand etwas zu lichten, was auch gut geklappt hat. Dann kam mir dieser unsägliche Angler nicht mehr aus dem Kopf mit seinem "Drennan macht glücklich". Wollte auch mal glücklich sein und habe eine Serie 7 Puddle Chucker Carp Feeder in 12 ft. gekauft.
Das beste war der Preis, ungefischte Rute für 50,- €.

Gruß aus Bremen Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heinz, mit dem Stecken wirst du sehr, sehr glücklich werden!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Erst einmal allen Fängern und 2. platzierten ein dickes Petri.
> Bei mir ist heute etwas vollkommen schief gelaufen. Wir waren ja heute auf einem Angelflohmarkt um unseren Bestand etwas zu lichten, was auch gut geklappt hat. Dann kam mir dieser unsägliche Angler nicht mehr aus dem Kopf mit seinem "Drennan macht glücklich". Wollte auch mal glücklich sein und habe eine Serie 7 Puddle Chucker Carp Feeder in 12 ft. gekauft.
> Das beste war der Preis, ungefischte Rute für 50,- €.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen Heinz



Ohh, ja das ist doch mal ein Schnäppchen! Kam die auch in einem der gut gepolsterten, praktischen Futterale? Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jede Rute macht glücklich - vorausgesetzt es ist die richtige.#:#:#:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wollte auch mal glücklich sein und habe eine Serie 7 Puddle Chucker Carp Feeder in 12 ft. gekauft.
> Das beste war der Preis, ungefischte Rute für 50,- €.
> Gruß aus Bremen Heinz



Toller Schnapp, Herzlichen Glückwunsch



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jede Rute macht glücklich - vorausgesetzt es ist die richtige.



Auf diese unglaubliche Steilvorlage für eine zweideutige Angeber Zote nicht zu reagieren, hat mir ein Mass von Reife abverlangt, das ich nicht für möglich gehalten hätte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Auf diese unglaubliche Steilvorlage für eine zweideutige Angeber Zote nicht zu reagieren, hat mir ein Mass von Reife abverlangt, das ich nicht für möglich gehalten hätte.



Bleibt nur, den Hut vor der dem Professor innewohnenden romantischen Seite zu ziehen.
Ich hoffe er findet die richtige Rute und wird glücklich <3


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er findet die richtige Rute und wird glücklich <3




Hatta doch immer dabei und ist(und macht) glücklich damit.#6:q


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, ja das ist doch mal ein Schnäppchen! Kam die auch in einem der gut gepolsterten, praktischen Futterale? Viel Spaß damit!



Hallo Georg,
ja die ist auch in einem gefütterten Einzelfutteral. Jetzt habe ich auch eine Feederrute mit der ich Susanne paroli bieten kann. Denke die Rute passt ganz gut zu unserer Angelei im See.

Andal, habe bisher immer einen Bogen um Drennan gemacht. Auch damals als ich eine Swingtip haben wollte. Habe mir dann eine auf einen ungeschliffenen Northwestern Blank aufbauen lassen. Aber man soll ja nie nie sagen.

Kochtopf, erst einmal für Deine Familie gute Besserung und geht es Dir auch wieder besser? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach Heinz, ich habe keine Nachwirkungen zu erwarten und höre wieder gut, insofern bin ich guter Dinge. Morgen bis Dienstag geht es dann ins Rheinland zum angeln und danach habe ich Urlaub und kümmere mich um alles andere :m
Über Erfolg und Misserfolg werde ich an dieser Stelle Bericht erstatten


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du fährst zum angeln ins Rheinland??
Welch sonniger Humor..:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey Freunde, 

danke für die Glückwünsche. Wie versprochen nun etwas ausführlicher zum Tag des Angelns. Nach dem Aufmarsch der 20 Teilnehmer begann wie immer das Losen. Ich wusste das von Nummer 1 bis 10 der Sieger kommen wird, alles danach ist auf verlorenem Posten. Ein Griff in den Pott, ich zog die 8.







Mit dem Los war ich Zufrieden, nur wurde diese bescheiden Abgesteckt. Vor mir garstige Schilfstoppel und recht von mir ein Baum. Da ich keine große Zeit für Federlesen hatte, da die Aufbauzeit samt Loten nur 30mins betrug, knatterte ich alles hin, wie es auch nur irgend möglich passte.






Weiter nach Rechts ging nicht, weil ich dann nicht mehr werfen hätte können, weiter nach Links wäre das Schilf hinderlich gewesen. Ich hab mich gerade so zwischen Quetschen können.






Neben "Liquizid Bread" setzte ich auf den HJG Drescher Skimmer Mix, der eigentlich fürs Feedern gedacht ist, aber für meine Zwecke zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlug. Zum einen sehr aktiv, aber Bodennah. Für die Skimmer an diesem Gewässer eine wirklich fruchtbare Idee. Sollte so auch in Kombination mit meiner Brotoffensive funktionieren.

Startfütterung waren 4 Bälle. 3 mal der gefärbte Mix, 1 Ball Bread. Das Brot muss sehr vorsichtig eingesetzt werden, sonst fressen sich die Fische daran satt. Mit meiner 6m Daiwa Whip an 1g Stahlkielpose ging ich gut gelaunt mit dem Startpfiff ans Tagwerk. 

Die ersten beiden Bisse kamen zügig und genauso schnell habe ich die Plötzen vom Haken fallen lassen. Beide Fische wären die 1 heute gewesen. Die kleinen Fehler rächen sich. Man belächelt es ja immer. Diese 100 Gramm, was solls. Jup diese beiden Fische haben mir aber unter anderem den Sieg gekostet. 

Danach sollten schnell Fische in Serie folgen, mit leichten Unterbrechung der Bissfolge. Jedesmal wenn ich das Gefühl hatte Fisch ist da, aber nicht interessiert, schoss ich Maden. Danach kamen entweder Anfasser oder richtige Einsteiger, die schnell ins Netz gingen.

Recht schnell war mir klar, das meine 50/50 Strategie schon deswegen gut ist, weil der von mir befürchtete Wetterumschwung einfach keine/kaum Brassen bringen würde. Ich entschied mich den Köder 15cm über Grund im 100cm tiefem Wasser zu präsentieren und fing dann konstanter. Nach 1,5 Stunden waren es immerhin 20 Fische. Meine Nebenmänner hatte ich im Sack. Ich dominierte auf Sichtweite meinen Bereich.

Ich würde meinen, alle 30 Minuten setzte ich zum Locken einen Ball vom Brot. Die Wirkung ist am Stadtsee verheerend, aber es sättigt enorm. Mir ging es lediglich darum, die Fische von Links und Rechts auf meiner Bahn zu halten.

Bei der Wahl des Köders kam nur Made in Frage und auch nur eine auf dem 16er-Haken entsprechend. Wichtig war mir konstantes Köderspiel sofortiger Zugriff mit dem Haken im Maul. Alles andere wäre heute beim zähen Fischen fatal gewesen. Ab und zu fing ich kleine Skimmer, diese brachten aber das entscheidende Gewicht. Plötzen sind einfach zu leicht.

Am Ende war mir klar, das Platz 1 bis 3 definitiv drin sind. Einen Bekannten schickte ich zum spionieren raus, ich wollte eine Rückmeldung, wie viele Fische die Leute haben. :q

Am Ende setzte ich dann in den letzten entscheidenden Minuten die Montage in den Baum. Aber über 3h so konzentriert zu werfen fordert seinen Tribut und nächstes Jahr wird dort definitiv keine Nummer mehr stehen.

Bei der Siegerehrung nach dem Wiegen dann das Kopf an Kopf Rennen. Platz 1 1835g, Platz 2 1785g, Platz 3 (KA. habs vergessen). Ich war recht zufrieden. Ich bin nach wie vor kein Stipper. Der erst Platzierte ist ein Meister im Angeln auf kurzen Bahnen mit 2,5m bis 4m Stippruten und bügelt gern mal 150 Fische in 3 Stunden raus. Dann aber recht klein. Das war für ihn  heute nicht drin. Ich fing 5 Fische mehr wie er, leider aber weniger Gewicht. Die Anfangsfehler und das Ende haben mir den sicheren Sieg gekostet. Aber nicht so wild, wichtig ist für mich, meine Fähigkeiten zu steigern, mich mit anderen Anglern zu messen. Darin war ich heute wiederholt in meiner Stiefkind-Disziplin recht erfolgreich.

Qualifiziert habe ich mich für die Mannschaftsmeisterschaft des Vereins nächste Woche. Also steht das nächste Fischen direkt fest. Darauf die Woche dann erneut. 

Fazit:

Ich habe mit allem heute richtig gelegen, nichts falsch gemacht und mein Gespür für Wetter und Fisch waren wie immer richtig. Das Beißverhalten war enorm Spitz, dennoch konnte ich gut Arbeiten und geschätzt 95% dessen, was am Haken nuckelte, zu fangen. Meine 2 Futter Strategie ging vollends auf. Am selben Gewässer stehen noch 2 Fischen an, dann gehts an die Elbe, den Hafen und möglicherweise noch 2 Fahrten auswärts. Also noch 10 Hegeangeln grob über den Daumen gepeilt. Das sind 10 Wochenenden und ein strammes Pensum.

Und Yo, ich konnte beim Angeln keine Bilder machen, ich war zu gefordert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du fährst zum angeln ins Rheinland??
> Welch sonniger Humor..:q:q



Einer meiner liebsten Freunde wohnt da und fängt durchaus gute Fische an seinen Vereinsseen. Aber tatsächlich ist das fangen zweitrangig, wichtig sind die Vorbereitungen und der Klönschnack am Wasser 

@FF: schöner lehrreicher Bericht. Umso ärgerlicher aber dass die Kiste so knapp war


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @FF: schöner lehrreicher Bericht. Umso ärgerlicher aber dass die Kiste so knapp war



Also, ich muss ehrlich gestehen, das ich mich weniger darüber ärgere als ich müsste. Das ist dann schon Doofheit, die Ignoriert gehört. Aber ich war wirklich hochkonzentriert und am Ende der Session kommen die Fehler.

Bei Gegenlicht und einer smarten Posen leichtem Wind am Ende und richtigem Genuckel ermüdest du. Wichtig war allerdings erstmal, seine Nebenmänner im Griff zu haben. Das Gelang. Ich werde mehr mit der Handstange üben müssen, da komme ich jetzt nimmer drum herum.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht, danke dafür! Super, daß Deine Strategie so gut funktioniert hat.

Aber sag mal - stand Deine Box/Kiepe falsch herum? ;-) 
...und ist das die BlackMagic EasyBox?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist kurz nach dem Aufbau. Ich hab den Sitz noch gedreht. Kann ich einfach abnehmen und dann passts. Sonst ist mit Stippen nicht so pralle. Und yo, ist die Easy Box.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Die Easy Box käme als Leichtgewicht für mich auch noch in Frage, das Ding wiegt ja weniger als viele Angelstühle. 
Hab zu oft auf „normalen” Hockern an geneigten Ufern gesessen - das nervt.

Richtig kompakte Lösungen mit verstellbaren „Teller-Beinen” sind rar.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF: Danke für den spannenden Bericht. Ich verstehe aber den Zusammenhang zwischen Zweitbester Platz und der Aussage "Ich bin nach wie vor kein Stipper" nicht:m

 Interessant zu lesen, was für kleinste Zufälle dann doch noch Auswirkungen haben, da versteht man die Akribie, die Hegeangler dann selbst winzigsten Details schenken. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie Deine Saison weitergeht, da haben wir ja jetzt immer was zu fiebern an den Wochenenden! Pass nur auf, das wir nicht eines Tages alle mit Fanschals und Druckluftrompeten hinter Dir stehen (oleoleole..)|wavey:
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @FF: Danke für den spannenden Bericht. Ich verstehe aber den Zusammenhang zwischen Zweitbester Platz und der Aussage "Ich bin nach wie vor kein Stipper" nicht:m



Ich habe seit gefülten 8 Monaten das Erste mal wieder mit der Handstange gearbeitet gegen Teilnehmer die nur Stippen. Ich bin rein technisch im Nachsehen. Es ist also trotz guter Leistung noch sehr, sehr viel Luft nach oben.

Die Konkurrenz ist wild gemischt, da sind ganz normale Jungs bei und einige Stipper, die nichts anderes machen und dir nach dem Angeln erklären, wie sie Mittels Zusätzen Bachflohkrebse beim Speedfischen imitieren.

Wie Handballer und Fußballer. Beide spielen mit Bällen, tun aber unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Jungs,
Also gestern gings zum Nachtangeln fussläufig an die Spree- die Aale lockten. Wie eine kleine Grüne Cordura-Insel saß ich
ab 18 Uhr auf einer Wiese an der Spree, die vor Leben nur so strotzte. Es Gab zu sehen: Picknickende Familien, vegane Yogarinas, die Musik übernahm eine Gruppe chicker junger Smartphonelevantiner, und sogar ein seltener Jongleur ging ganz konzentriert seiner Tätigkeit nach. Hundespazierer und Yogger, die Plötzen des Berliner Wiesenlebens, natürlich auch in großer Zahl. Alle waren ganz zutraulich und ohne Scheu- später wurds dann leerer, bis auf eine kleine Schar balzender Grillstudierender, von denen auch ganz seltsame Dünste herüberwehten.

Mein Plan war, mir bis zur echten Dämmerung mit einer leichten Feeder und Maden die Zeit zuvertreiben, um dann eine zweite identische aber mit Tau- bzw Laubwurm bestückte auszulegen und auf dem Ufernahen Stück zwischen Steinschüttung und Fahrrinne die beiden Köderalternativen anzubieten. Für den Fall das in der Dunkelheit ungewöhnliche Oberflächenaktivität auftauchen sollte hatte ich eine Float mit Controller vorbereitet, wie wir hier vorgestern diskutiert hatten, die kam aber nicht zum Einsatz.

Nebenbei: Ich habe verschiedene Gewichtslösungen ausprobiert, Hölzl, Bomb, Flachblei, als überragend gut hat sich ein Slinky von ca. 15g erwiesen: Keine Hänger, und blieb trotz heftigem Schiffsverkehrs fest liegen. auch lässt sich die Schnur auch bei starker 2oz Spitze trotz des geringen Gewichtes sehr gut spannen. Unbedingt zu empfehlen!
Das anfängliche Madenangeln zu Beginn habe ich mit eingeschossenen Maden unterstützt, und wurde mit ein paar Plötzen und Kleinbarschen belohnt. In der Dämmerung hab ich dann die zweite Rute mit Fettem Tauwurm an einem unglaublichen 6er Wurmhaken klargemacht und als Rute mit vermutet geringerer Bissfrequenz etwas abseits gelegt. 

Tatsächlich war es so, dass die Made mit sinkender Sonne ganz rasch aus der Mode kam, und der Tauwurm ständig Bisse und Gezuppel brachte. Hab dann die zweite auch auf Wurm geschaltet, aber auf Laubwurm gabs nur wenige Bisse, die Fische wollten nur die fetten Laubwürmer- von denen ich nur ein Dutzend dabeihatte, und die Angesichts der benötigten Riesenhaken in der Mehrzahl abgelutscht und verknabbert wurden. Aber bis Mitternacht gabs eigentlich ständig Aktion. Paar Experimente und Beobachtung brachten dann auch Fische. 
Neben Barsch gabs Große Plötzen und als vollkommen irrwitzigen Stargast eine Riesenrotfeder, die sich einen ganzen Tauwurm plus Riesenhaken einfach reingerüsselt und vor lauter Elan sogar den Freilauf der Rolle ausgelöst hat. Auffallend: Nicht eine einzige Brasse, auch nicht auf Made.

Ab 22h sank die Frequenz, aber dann kam endlich der Zielfisch: Ein süsser kleiner untermassiger Aal, und im weiteren Verlauf auch zwei seiner ebenfalls untermassigen Brüder- gut, Zielfisch ist Zielfisch. Ich hoffe nur, das durch das teilweise etwas tumultuarische Abhaken (auch dafür muss eine Lösung gefunden werden) kein Schaden entstanden ist. Mit den Fehlbissen werde ich leben müssen, kleinere Haken wären unverantwortlich. Dann lieber ne extra Packung Tauwürmer kaufen und bei der Anköderung tüfteln.

Jedenfalls ist der Plan aufgegangen, ich habe wunderbar gefangen und sogar endlich mal wieder Aal. Die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse werden mir helfen, hoffentlich bald einen massigen zu erwischen, und so meinen ganz persönlichen Beitrag zum Untergang der Spezies zu leisten, aber dafür Lob und Dankbarkeit meiner brataalsüchtigen Liebsten zu erhalten.

Und an interessanten Beobachtungen kann ich noch eine Hammer-Studios-mäßige Fledermausaktivität nennen, einen epischen Battle zwischen zwei aufgeregten Natigallen, den ganzen Abend über, und schließlich kam mich noch in letzter Stunde ein kleiner Fuchs besuchen, dem ich zwar nicht meinen Kescher überlassen konnte, aber immerhin einige Scheiben Schinken.
hg 
euer Minimax


----------



## Warti

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Verein scheint ja die ganze Saison über mit Match,ähem Hegeangeln,"Hegeangeln bei Nacht","Winterhegeangeln",
"Raubfischkontrollangeln" usw. beschäftigt zu sein. Wenn so ein Blödsinn irgendwann die Körnerfresser auf den Plan ruft muss man sich nicht wundern!!!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: wunderbarer Bericht - vielen Dank! Große Plötz, Riesenrotfeder und auch Zielfisch - herzliches Petri! 

Ich war am kleinen Waldteich und konnte trotz des Betriebs im Wasser nur den ersten Giebel der Saison landen. Der Grund ist komplett voll mit Laub in allen Stadien des Verfalls und auch der eine oder andere Zweig und Ast (seit gestern ein paar weniger) macht das gestern praktizierte Grundangeln diffizil.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Heil Minimaxi.#6

Das war ja anscheinend ein toller Abend.

Hast du es schonmal mit Wurmnadel und Tauwurm aufziehen versucht?

#h

@FF
Die Platzierung ist doch unwichtig.
Hauptache der Plan ist aufgegangen und du warst nicht Schneider.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war am kleinen Waldteich und konnte trotz des Betriebs im Wasser nur den ersten Giebel der Saison landen. Der Grund ist komplett voll mit Laub in allen Stadien des Verfalls und auch der eine oder andere Zweig und Ast (seit gestern ein paar weniger) macht das gestern praktizierte Grundangeln diffizil.


 
 Petri zum Giebel!
 Das klingt sehr nach meinem Plötzenteich. Bis auf wenige Bereiche ist dort wegen Zweigen, Laub und Faulschlamm kaum möglich, jedes Gewicht verhängt sich oder sinkt ein, Von Körbchen und vmtl. festen Futterbällen ganz zu schweigen.
 Man könnte es mit einem langsam sinkenden Spirolino, mit gekürzter Röhre und Öse als "gewichtslosem" Gewicht probieberen- in der Praxis erwies sich dies für mich aber schwierig, denn so kann man kaum Spannung auf die Spitze bringen.
 Ich fürchte dies ist ein Fall für den Waggler und Partikel.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du es schonmal mit Wurmnadel und Tauwurm aufziehen versucht?



 Genau das ist die Lösung. So fing ich auch an, Aber in Finsternis, Hektik und gegen den willen der vermaledeiten Tauwürmer erwiest es sich als schwierig. Aber da muss ich dann üben und fleissig sein. In der Praxis schwierig, ist es glaube ich, im Effekt das beste.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @FF
> Die Platzierung ist doch unwichtig.
> Hauptache der Plan ist aufgegangen und du warst nicht Schneider.



Ich fahre zu solchen Veranstaltungen aber selten mit der Prämisse "Hauptsache dabei". Was man nicht unterschätzen darf, die Leute kennen ja meine Ergebnisse von anderen Fischen auch, da ist dann eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung da.

Ansonsten sind es keine "Toplevel" Veranstaltungen, man macht den ganzen Zirkus für sich selbst. Es geht um das Gefühl und lernen, der Ruhm hält 5 Minuten. #6

Und Petri Maxinator, es freut mich, wenn der Tag am Wasser bei Kollegen Früchte trug!


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute habe ich es auch nochmals ohne Kinder ans Wasser geschafft.
Nicht das ich Sie nicht mag,aber ohne Kinder ist man doch konzentrierter am Wasser. 

Am Wasser angekommen,musste ich erst einmal abchecken wo ich denn zwischen den Seerosen eine freie Stelle habe,um einigermaßen sicher zu angeln.

Zielfisch waren die Grünen mit den roten Augen,also wurde mit Waggler an 18er Hauptschnur und 14 er Vorfach gefischt.

Nach genauem ausloten und ausbleiben,wurde die Made/Mais Kombi am 8er Haken gezielt zwischen die Seerosen gezirkelt,die  andere Montage wurde mit Mistwurm an gleichem Spot ausgelegt.

Der erste Biss auf Made/Mais ließ nicht lange auf sich Warten,aber ich konnte ihn nicht verwandeln.

Neu beködert wurde die Montage wieder zielgenau abgesetzt und etwas mit Maiskörnern und ein paar Pellets nachgefüttert.

Dann gab es den ersten Biss,auf Made/Mais ,den ich verwandeln konnte und einen kleinen Satzi konnte ich zum Landgang überreden. 

Es folgten weitere Bisse auf Made/Mais Kombi;der Wurm blieb unberührt.

Da ich leider 2 Fische an leichtem Gerät nicht halten konnte,habe ich meine schwereren Ruten mit gleicher Montage bestückt und mit ihnen weiter Geangelt,was sich echt gelohnt hat.

Es folgten noch ein etwas grösserer Karpfen und 2 Zielfische.
Die Freude über die 45er Schleie war mir wohl  anzusehen.

Alles in allem ein schöner Angeltag mit Zielfisch und ner Menge Spaß.




















Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zum Giebel!
> Das klingt sehr nach meinem Plötzenteich. Bis auf wenige Bereiche ist dort wegen Zweigen, Laub und Faulschlamm kaum möglich, jedes Gewicht verhängt sich oder sinkt ein, Von Körbchen und vmtl. festen Futterbällen ganz zu schweigen.
> Man könnte es mit einem langsam sinkenden Spirolino, mit gekürzter Röhre und Öse als "gewichtslosem" Gewicht probieberen- in der Praxis erwies sich dies für mich aber schwierig, denn so kann man kaum Spannung auf die Spitze bringen.
> Ich fürchte dies ist ein Fall für den Waggler und Partikel.
> ....



Ich hab dann einen Krümel stark auftreibenden „Imitation Breads” zusammen mit einem Maiskorn angeboten und etwa 10cm vom Haken entfernt ein kleines Bleischrot aufs Vorfach geklemmt. So ne Art Zig-Rig für Arme.
Dadurch gabs dann weniger Eichenlaub am Haken.
Das Angeln mit Waggler wäre sicher erheblich erfolgreicher gewesen.

Auf Stinke-Pellets gab es nur ein paar Zupfer und die Auswahl an mittleren Pellet-/Boilie-Größen im Angelladen war nicht so prall (eine mir von einem kenntnisreichen Angler empfohlene Sorte sah ziemlich schimmelig aus, die Tüten liegen da auch schon ne Weile).
Sbirodingens kommen mir nicht ins Haus, da hab ich ungute Assoziationen, auch wenn mir die Vorteile dieser Teile durchaus bewußt sind.

Heute Abend gabs dann wieder die üblichen Plötz und Güstern an der Warnow, sehr entspannendes Angeln ohne großen Aufwand und ohne große Erwartungen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Fischknipser: Petri heil! Danke für den schönen Bericht - sieht ganz nach einem perfekten Sonntag aus.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Fischknipser,
Petri zu den schönen Karpfen und besonders zu den Fischen-die-nicht-genannt-werden-dürfen, herrliche Tiere, und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht und die Photos.

@ Geo,
Pellets sind noch nicht in den Kreis der Köder/Futter meines Vertrauens eingedrungen, halbherzige Versuche waren alles. Deine Haltung zu Sbiros kann ich verstehen, irgendwo muss man einen Schnitt setzen. Wie Du weisst, reizen mich manchmal die Ruten aus diesem speziellen Reich der Finsternis, aber siehe, der Weltgeist hat es so eingerichtet das ihr Design ihre Herkunft so laut in die Welt schreit, das ich nie ernsthaft in Versuchung kam.

Heute gabs für mich trotz Tauwurmlosigkeit einen wunderbaren 58er Aal. Zwar wird er nie Hochzeit in der Sargassosee feiern, aber da Liebe durch den Magen geht wirder bestimmt indirekt für Romantik sorgen.
Ausserdem gabs grosses Hallo und hin und her am Ufer, dessen Zentralfigur ein opportunistischer Reiher war, den ich bis dahin für meinen Freund gehalten hatte. Beteiligt waren ausserdem eine Studentin und ihr Freund, eine chinesische Fototouristenfamilie, eine nahöstliche Fototouristenfamilie, zwei unbekannte Zunftbrüder auf der anderen Seite der Spree und ein kleiner Barsch, der neben mir und meiner Eitelkeit der einzige war, der zu Schaden kam.
hg
euer Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Petri! Na da hat sich Deine Beharrlichkeit ja ausgezahlt. Waren Maden Köder der Stunde?

Am Fluß nebenan ist ebenfalls buntes Treiben angesagt. Dazu brauchts hier keinen Reiher ;-) Als besonders irritierend empfinde ich die Slackline-Artisten: wenn man schon abstürzt, dann doch bitte von hohem Niveau.


Seltsam: in meinem Hinterkopf tobt „Anguilla, der Zorn Gottes” und ich werd den nicht mehr los...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Petri! Na da hat sich Deine Beharrlichkeit ja ausgezahlt. Waren Maden Köder der Stunde?
> 
> Am Fluß nebenan ist ebenfalls buntes Treiben angesagt. Dazu brauchts hier keinen Reiher ;-) Als besonders irritierend empfinde ich die Slackline-Artisten: wenn man schon abstürzt, dann doch bitte von hohem Niveau.
> 
> 
> Seltsam: in meinem Hinterkopf tobt „Anguilla, der Zorn Gottes” und ich werd den nicht mehr los...



Nein, maden waren wieder mit Sonnenuntergang out (extra an einer Rute ausprobiert). Ersatzweise zwei Tauwürmer, gab auch Bisse, aber weniger. Die Bisserkennung/Verwertung war auch schwierig, da ein böiger Wind blies (Nachtigallen und Fledermäuse blieben auch daheim heut), der die Spitzen tanzen liess. Und Rutenspitze absenken beim Nachtangeln ist ebenfalls ungünstig. Der Biss des Aals kam aber schön klar und mit Entwicklung, gegen 21h. Wiederum ein grosses Lob an die Slinky-Gewichte. da werd ich aufstocken.

 Na ja, als Er/Sie/Es den Aal mit seiner seltsamen Gestalt und verrückter Lebensweise schuf, muss es schon ein launenhafter Moment gewesen sein...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Slackline-Artisten



Auch so heissen die 50-cm-Seiltänzer zwischen den Bäumen? Das Wusste ich nicht. Die machen das glaub ich nur wegen der Mädchen, überreden sie dazu das auch mal zu probieren und können sie dann auffangen. Eigentlich keine ungeschickte Masche.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Fischknipser: Petri heil! Danke für den schönen Bericht - sieht ganz nach einem perfekten Sonntag aus.


War es für mich absolut,auch als eingefleischter Raubfischangler.

Aber solche Fische auf der Match machen schon Spaß.

Auch danke an die anderen.

Was mich wundert ist,das man keine Blasenteppiche gesehen hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne berichte gibt's hier zu lesen, klasse und Petri natürlich  

Wollte gestern unbedingt die Maver einreichen die leider bis jetzt noch nicht zum einsatz kam. 
Konnte mir dann ne Stunde frei schaffen und bin nur mit dem nötigsten ans Wasser. Leider durfte ich 45minuten damit verbringen ne Krautfreie Stelle zu finden. Die restlichen 15 Minuten brachten dann mehrere Rotaugen von 15-30cm und 1 Rotfeder ( die erste die ich in dem Gewässer gefangen habe).

Die Bisserkennung ist wirklich erste Sahne und selbst kleine Rotaugen merkt man schon deutlich. Bin schon gespannt wie sie sich macht wenn die ersten dicken Klodeckel drauf gehen. Für den Preis kann ich nur sagen : alles richtig gemacht!!  Nächste mal wird aber ein kleinerer Korb genutzt, 30gramm + Futter scheint wohl in etwa das Maximum zu sein


----------



## greenRiver

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey,
wann meint ihr geht es dieses Jahr mit dem Laichen von Brassen und co. wieder los? Ich schaffe es momentan nicht ans Wasser und war in der letzten Zeit erst 2 mal los...:c


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



greenRiver schrieb:


> Hey,
> wann meint ihr geht es dieses Jahr mit dem Laichen von Brassen und co. wieder los? Ich schaffe es momentan nicht ans Wasser und war in der letzten Zeit erst 2 mal los...:c


Das kommt ka auch auf das Gewässer drauf an.
In einem Vereinsgewässer (kleiner Waldsee) sind Sie schon durch und in einem anderen Gewässer gab es noch keinerlei Aktivitäten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Im doppelten Ladeboden ist noch Platz neben den 7 Ruten. Bis auf die 3m Ministippe für meinen Sohn sind die 6 anderen Ruten eher für Grundangelei. 

2x Greys Stalker
2x nash Scope
2x Balzer irgendwas ( 3,60 und 5-teilig )

Gibt es da Feedertechnisch etwas mit ganz kurzem Transportmaß ? 90cm maximal 100?  

Darf auch ruhig etwas teurer sein. 

Warum überhaupt so viele Ruten?  Fahren öfter mit Freunden in den Urlaub die selbst keine Angler sind aber im Urlaub doch doch gerne mal daran versuchen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Im doppelten Ladeboden ist noch Platz neben den 7 Ruten. Bis auf die 3m Ministippe für meinen Sohn sind die 6 anderen Ruten eher für Grundangelei.
> 
> 2x Greys Stalker
> 2x nash Scope
> 2x Balzer irgendwas ( 3,60 und 5-teilig )
> 
> *Gibt es da Feedertechnisch etwas mit ganz kurzem Transportmaß ? 90cm maximal 100?
> *
> Darf auch ruhig etwas teurer sein.
> 
> Warum überhaupt so viele Ruten? Fahren öfter mit Freunden in den Urlaub die selbst keine Angler sind aber im Urlaub doch doch gerne mal daran versuchen.


 
 Eher Hart oder eher Zart?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eher Hart oder eher Zart?



Hart liegt genug im Auto. Zart wäre mir lieber. Bin aber erstmal für alle Vorschläge offen. Schönes Feedern sollte damit aber möglich sein. Das kleinste Rotaugen muss nicht unbedingt erkannt werden ^^ bei den Kriterien muss man ohnehin irgendwo abstriche machen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Schöne berichte gibt's hier zu lesen, klasse und Petri natürlich
> 
> Wollte gestern unbedingt die Maver einreichen die leider bis jetzt noch nicht zum einsatz kam.
> Konnte mir dann ne Stunde frei schaffen und bin nur mit dem nötigsten ans Wasser. Leider durfte ich 45minuten damit verbringen ne Krautfreie Stelle zu finden. Die restlichen 15 Minuten brachten dann mehrere Rotaugen von 15-30cm und 1 Rotfeder ( die erste die ich in dem Gewässer gefangen habe).
> 
> Die Bisserkennung ist wirklich erste Sahne und selbst kleine Rotaugen merkt man schon deutlich. Bin schon gespannt wie sie sich macht wenn die ersten dicken Klodeckel drauf gehen. Für den Preis kann ich nur sagen : alles richtig gemacht!!  Nächste mal wird aber ein kleinerer Korb genutzt, 30gramm + Futter scheint wohl in etwa das Maximum zu sein



Petri zum erfolgreichen Ersteinsatz der Maver! 

Ich empfinde die Handlichkeit der kurzen Ruten als wirklich praktisch und dadurch entspannend. Und mit der Bißanzeige der Feedertips hab ich bislang auch keine Probleme gehabt - wenn die Fische beißen, dann typischerweise auch deutlich bemerkbar. Eine wirklich „harte” Feederspitze hab ich bislang allerdings auch noch nie probiert.
Von der Aktion her find ich die Maver auch super, wobei meine „echte Picker” insgesamt deutlich feinnerviger ist (die ist aber auch ne klassische Weißfischrute, im Gegensatz zur Maver Reality).

Kurzgeteilte Feederruten kenne ich nur aus dem www. JW Young* und Rovex** haben/hatten welche im Programm, von Shakespeare gab es die Shakespeare Agility EXP Serie. Davon sind noch einige auf dem Markt (11 und 12ft, jeweils 4-teilig) zu finden.

*) JW Young Avon Quiver Travel
**) Rovex John Wilson Avon Quiver TRAVEL
ansonsten "Quiver Travel" in die Suchmaschine werfen, sollten etliche Treffer kommen


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja das sehe ich auch so. Ein ganz anderes gefühl mit der kurzen Rute zu fischen als mit der 3,60m Rute... Aber im positiven Sinne. Bin begeistert und werde wohl öfter auf kurze Ruten zurückgreifen.

Das sie an eine echte Picker nicht ran kommt war klar, dennoch deutlich feiner als meine bisherigen. 

Danke für die Tipps. Werde mich umschauen. Sollte jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Ruten haben dann immer her damit.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, hab gerade mal auf das Pegelportal und zu den online-Wetterfröschen geschaut - irgendwie hab ich Lust aufs Bach-Angeln. Vielleicht klappts am Mittwoch.

Evtl. geht heute Abend noch ne kurze Sitzung, dann aber wieder am Fluß nebenan.




PS: Xianeli - wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat Minimax ne kurzgeteilte „John Wilson” zumindest probiert. Meine Erinnerung kann aber auch trügen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So schauts momentan aus ^^


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Bin begeistert und werde wohl öfter auf kurze Ruten zurückgreifen.
> 
> Werde mich umschauen. Sollte jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Ruten haben dann immer her damit.





geomas schrieb:


> PS: Xianeli - wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat Minimax ne kurzgeteilte „John Wilson” zumindest probiert. Meine Erinnerung kann aber auch trügen.


 
 Zur John Wilson hatte ich hier mal geschrieben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4799810&postcount=4383

 Aber ich bleibe misstrauisch wegen dem beschriebenen Problem- Wobei das niemals in den englischen Foren, wo diese Rute recht beliebt ist, beschrieben wurde#c

 Ansonsten: Wie ernst ist das mit dem "max. 100 cm transportmass"? 
 Wenn Du auf 117cm erhöhen könntest, würde ich frenetische Jubelgesänge auf die Shimano Aernos Feeder in 3,35/60g anstimmen...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmm die angesprochenen Probleme sind natürlich schon mies. Zwar nicht ganz so fein aber evtl eine Alternative https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/masterline-rovex-john-wilson-travel-barbel-quiver-5pc ? Gemütlich Feedern sollte damit drin sein. Spitzen sind hoffentlich auch andere als deine. Denke nicht das du was falsch machst, Da liegt der Fehler bestimmt am Material.

Nee muss leider unter 100 bleiben. Diagonal wäre zwar mehr Platz aber dann passt der Rest nicht. Habe ich alles schon ausprobiert um evtl das Transportmaß zu erhöhen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hmm die angesprochenen Probleme sind natürlich schon mies. Zwar nicht ganz so fein aber evtl eine Alternative https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/masterline-rovex-john-wilson-travel-barbel-quiver-5pc ? Gemütlich Feedern sollte damit drin sein. Spitzen sind hoffentlich auch andere als deine. Denke nicht das du was falsch machst, Da liegt der Fehler bestimmt am Material.



 Die ist natürlich aus der selben Schmiede- und auch hier lockt viel Rute für wenig Geld. Plus schickes Transportrohr. Ich Bin natürlich sehr neugierig auf Erfahrungen mit der Barbel Quiver. Wobei die ja schon ordentlich bumms hat.
 Generell find ich das Konzept dieser Reise-Avons auch sehr interessant. Und mein Exemplar taugt mit der normalen Spitze als Avon allemal- inzwischen weiss ich auch was ich Brauche um den unsäglichen Vorgriff zu ersetzen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja wir gesagt... Solange es sich preislich im Rahmen hält bin ich für Vorschläge offen. Für den Preis der Barbel eine Non-plus-ultra Rute zu erwarten ist Schwachsinn.
Mehr bumms definitiv, aber denke nicht das es ein Besenstiel sein wird.

Gibt es denn sonst noch alternativen ? Wenn die Qualität stimmt gebe ich gerne mehr aus, ich sag jetzt mal bis 150 €

Nicht einfach mit den Kriterien etwas zu finden 

Was brauchst du denn um den unsäglichen Vorgriff zu ersetzen?

Edit: https://mobile.angelplatz.de/daiwa-black-widow-feeder-mf-3-2tlg-max-80g-2-70m--ad0591

Diese würde gerade so passen. Muss ich mal gucken ob die bei mir in der Nähe geführt wird ( vermute mal nicht)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Eine solche Rute suche ich auch schon lange.. .
Die J.W.Young Travel Barbel , also die mit den 2 Spitzen, habe ich mal 2od.3 Tage gefischt - hat mir eher nicht zugesagt.
Wirkte schwer und unhandlich.
Es gibt aber auch teleskopierbare Feeder.
Wäre aber bei euch Fetischisten ein Sakrileg - oder...:q:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Eine solche Rute suche ich auch schon lange.. .
> Die J.W.Young Travel Barbel , also die mit den 2 Spitzen, habe ich mal 2od.3 Tage gefischt - hat mir eher nicht zugesagt.
> Wirkte schwer und unhandlich.
> Es gibt aber auch teleskopierbare Feeder.
> Wäre aber bei euch Fetischisten ein Sakrileg - oder...:q:q



Danke fürs Feedback  kannst du das schwer und unhandlich definieren?  Bzw die Rute detailiert beschreiben in ihren Eigenschaften?  

Teleskopierbar..... Ich habe keine Vorurteile über Teleskopruten, besitze dennoch keine ^^ 

Um ehrlich zu sein: das wäre die absolute Notlösung. Mag nicht abstreiten das es Qualitativ hochwertige Teleruten gibt.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist schon ne Weile her.. .
Wenn ich micht recht erinner, war die etwas kopflastig und mittig zu schwabbelig.
Habe damit zwar Fische gefangen, aber fühlte sich alles schwer und zu weich an.
Vielleicht sind die ja heute besser - einfach mal eine kommen lassen und ausprobieren...:q
Wie gesagt; ne travel Match/Feeder brauche ich unbedingt auch noch...:q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geomas alternative https://www.chapmansangling.co.uk/shakespeare-agility-exp-coarse-rods~13863.html gäbe es auch noch. Die Frage ist nur wie viel man für 40 Euro erwarten kann ^^ 

Ob sich die Ruten gebessert haben?  Ich denke nicht das etwas geändert wurde, Kann mich da aber irren. Und extra eine bestellen um sie direkt wieder zurück zu schicken ist mir irgendwie zu schade.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Angelkumpel hat eine Daiwa Black Widow Telefeeder. Ja, was man erwartet, schwer, kräftig, nicht brettig wohlgemerkt (wie auch..) Behäbig halt. Habe sie aber nie wirklich länger in die Hand genommen, aus Angst zu Staub zu zerfallen. Das eigentliche Problem des Modells sind die beiden wirklich sehr steifen Spitzen.
Hier gibt's übrigens ne unvoreingenommene, kluge Betrachtung zu Teleruten (auch Feedern) sowie Travelruten, leider schon etwas älter:
http://www.purepiscator.com/articles/ian/article_ian_telescopics.aspx

EDIT: Ich habe ein schwestermodell der Verlinkten Steck-Black Widow, das in 3,30 mit 100g. Ordentlich verarbeitet, keine Frage, aber ein rechtes Pummelchen und mir zu Schwer und zu Kräftig in der Aktion. Spitzen sind auch ziemlich kräftig. Um diese zu ersetzen fing ja meine ganze verrückte Feeder/Avon Odyssee an..


Kurzgeteilte Avonruten, auch Ohne Quiver interessieren auch mich seit längerem- Es muss doch eine geile Rute inn 11´geben, die etwas transportfreundlicher als die zahllosen Zweiteiler sind!
Hinsichtlich kurzgeteilter reiner Avon Ruten gibt es noch ne Reihe hochpreisiger Aufbauten, z.B. von Peregrine, auf einem 4teiligen Harrisonblank, die so ab 200pfund anfangen.
Allerdings scheint dieser Blank doch etwas sehr kräftig für ne Avonrute zu sein:
http://www.purepiscator.com/viewReview.aspx?id=35 (selbe gute Seite wie oben)

Für mich persönlich im Moment interessantesten ist diese mysteriöse Rute, zu der der ich sicher noch einmal recherchieren werde:
http://www.kingfisherrods.co.uk/chub-specialist-rod.html
Frage ist, ob er die überhaupt noch baut.

 EDIT II: Die Ironie ist, das ich vermutlich meine Lieblingsgrundrute wahrscheinlich längst besitze, nämlich die erwähnte Aernos Feeder. Von mal zu mal gefällt sie mir besser. Was ist es, was mich da reitet?

 hg
Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

rhinefischer die agility exp Match 13ft ist 5 teilig. Weiß nur nicht ob man sie noch bekommt


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie sollten eine Gruppenreise nach UK organisieren, solange edas noch geht... .
Ruten für 2-300€ kaufe ich nur noch, wenn ich sie begrabbeln kann.
Die Harrison sieht nett aus - na ja, Harrison ist immer gut.. .
Es läuft für mich immer mehr darauf hinaus, für nachstes Jahr eine kleine Reise nach UK zu unternehmen und mich gründlich umzusehen.
Vielleicht habe ich auch dieses Jahr im Herbst mal 3-4 Tage Zeit - ich wohne ja nah dran..:vik:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Unterkunft in der Londoner Innenstadt kann ich stellen ^^ Bekannter nennt dort ein Haus sein eigen. 

So ein Tagesausflug kostet doch mittlerweile nix mehr. Hingeflogen, umgeguckt und wieder zurück  wäre sofort dabei ^^


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vervollständigt bitte folgende Gesprächssequenz:

Sie: "Wo bist Du gewesen?"

Er: "Mit den Jungs zwei Tage in London, Schatz. Hab mir
´n paar sauteure Angelruten auf Mass fertigen lassen, tschuldigung das ich nicht Bescheid gesagt habe."

Sie: "..!"

Er: "Tja, da will ich gleich mal in den Hobbykeller. Ruf bitte wenn das Essen fertig ist, ich bin ganz schön hungrig, ja. Alles in Ordnung? Du guckst so komisch."

Sie:


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ist schon komplett, genau das würde ich als Antwort bekommen  großes schweigen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das sind so lustige Horrrorszenarien, die sich aus den Träumereien ergeben (Obwohl ich _genau_ weiss, wie die verlinkte Holgate Rute kustomisiert werden müsste..träum..). 
Mal zur Realität: Morgen hab ich grünes Licht für den lieben langen Tag. Und ich sehe, Pegel und Durchfluss meines Flüsschens sind gefallen. Grund genug, die Heritage von ihrem dämlichen Winterkorkpanzer zu befreien, und mich endlich wieder dem herrlichen Trotting zu widmen, ganz frei von Zielfischträumen sondern einfach der lustigen Pose folgen, wie
sie von den munteren Fluten davongetragen wird.

...oder doch ledgern?
...oder Fernerkundung mit der Fliege?

ganz egal, morgen ist erster Mai, und da gehört es sich, mit Krawatte am Ufer zu erscheinen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Glück bin ich in Sachen Ruten komplett ausgestattet. Gibt ein oder zwei „Lücken” im Arsenal, diese zu füllen würde aber nur meine Neugier und Experimentierfreude befriedigen.


Hatte einen richtig schönen Angelabend am Fluß nebenan. 
Bin später los als sonst, der übliche Köder war erst gegen 19.15 im Wasser. 
Neue Stelle, aber auch ganz in der Nähe. 






Pegel deutlich über normal, mein „Spezialstativ” hat sich wieder bewährt.

Gab etliche Plötz und Güstern, davon das Gros um 25cm (die ziehen die zarte Picker schon ziemlich krumm).
Fast alle Rotaugen waren entweder von Parasiten befallen und/oder zeigten Spuren eines gewonnenen Kampfes mit einem Kormoran. 





Eins der kleineren Rotaugen, das Bild werd ich dem Landesamt schicken und nach Metazerkarien fragen.
Die Güstern sahen besser aus.
Zwei größere Fische sind in oder hinter ein Unterwasserhindernis geflohen und sahen meinen Kescher nicht.

Selbst die straffeste Spitze der Balzer zeigt auch feine Bisse sehr deutlich an, generell packen die Fischis momentan aber richtig zu. Vermutlich liegt das kräftezehrende Laichgeschäft hinter ihnen und jetzt liegen die Prioritäten wieder beim Fressen.

Zwei Sehr-Jungangler gesellten sich zu mir, nach einer Weile auch die Väter. Hab den Knaben beim Enttüdeln der Schnur geholfen und noch den Tipp gegeben, daß ein Polizist den hier verbotenen Drilling monieren könnte. Nach dem Hinweis auf das zu erwartende Strafmaß (1 Woche kein Nutella) kamen sie nach 5 Minuten mit einer anderen und vollkommen regelkonformen Rute zurück ;-) Irgendwie mußte ich daran denken, wie ich vor vielen Jahren ganz in der Nähe saß und mit der Bambusstippe Flußmonstern wie 25cm-Barschen oder 30cm-Brassen nachstellte.

Ein Schwan hatte die Crew eines Doppelzweiers auf dem Kieker und startete eindrucksvolle Täuschangriffe. Küstenseeschwalben (?) demonstrierten ihre Flugkünste, ein Wasserschutzpolizist fuhr gut gelaunt Streife, die Kids ein paar Dutzend Meter weiter grölten keine Fußballschlachtgesänge, sondern ließen die Peppers vom Band laufen.
Gefroren hab ich auch nicht, ein schöner Abend.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hatte einen richtig schönen Angelabend am Fluß nebenan.
> ein schöner Abend.



Petri, Geo,
das hört sich nach einem friedlichen, stillvergnügtem Abend an. Es ist ja so schön, in abgelegenen Plätzen kann man natürlich alles sehen was kreucht und fleucht, aber es ist auch sehr spassig das Leben und Treiben der Mitmenschen zu betrachten- ich sehe Interesse als ein Kompliment an, noch höher schätze ich es wenn die Leute einen als Teil der Landschaft einstufen: "Klar, zum Abendspaziergang am Hafen gehören Boote, Möwen und ein Angler."
Zu den Metazerkarien: Eigentlich sind die ja ein Hinweis auf eine gute Wasservogel- Schnecken- und Pflanzenpopulation. Das Ziel der heimtückischen kleinen Dinger ist ja nicht den den geschuppten Zwischenwirten zu schaden, sondern über diese in den Reiherarsch zu gelangen. Insofern können die Gepunkteten Fische ganz normal ihren Geschäften nachgehen.
Mir gefällt sehr dein aufgeräumter, minimalistischer Angelplatz. Ich sehe, dass deine Rute hinten vom Hocker gehalten wird- gibt das keine Probleme mit Vibrationen?

 Edit: Und um der Götter willen ist das ein Schöne Himmel!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Geo,
> das hört sich nach einem friedlichen, stillvergnügtem Abend an. Es ist ja so schön, in abgelegenen Plätzen kann man natürlich alles sehen was kreucht und fleucht, aber es ist auch sehr spassig das Leben und Treiben der Mitmenschen zu betrachten- ich sehe Interesse als ein Kompliment an, noch höher schätze ich es wenn die Leute einen als Teil der Landschaft einstufen: "Klar, zum Abendspaziergang am Hafen gehören Boote, Möwen und ein Angler."
> Zu den Metazerkarien: Eigentlich sind die ja ein Hinweis auf eine gute Wasservogel- Schnecken- und Pflanzenpopulation. Das Ziel der heimtückischen kleinen Dinger ist ja nicht den den geschuppten Zwischenwirten zu schaden, sondern über diese in den Reiherarsch zu gelangen. Insofern können die Gepunkteten Fische ganz normal ihren Geschäften nachgehen.
> Mir gefällt sehr dein aufgeräumter, minimalistischer Angelplatz. Ich sehe, dass deine Rute hinten vom Hocker gehalten wird- gibt das keine Probleme mit Vibrationen?
> 
> Edit: Und um der Götter willen ist das ein Schöne Himmel!



Gab heute auch kräftigen Regen und Donnergrollen in der Ferne, aber der Abend war sonnig. Der Mond über der Warnow auf dem Rückweg war „Bombe”, wunderbar Eidotter-gelb und schön rund. Hatte leider keine Kamera mit langer Brennweite dabei.

Ich hab mich nett mit einem der Sehr-Jungangler-Väter unterhalten, auch Themen wie Tierschutz (Marteria ist sehr populär hier und die von ihm gelöhnten 5000€ sind in aller Munde) kamen zur Sprache. 
In so ner Atmosphäre kann man diesbezüglich viele Mißverständnisse ausräumen. 
Er wird dem Knaben auf meinen Rat hin eine robuste 4m-Stippe besorgen, da muß Vaddern dann nicht so häufig Perücken entwirren wie bei ner „Wurfrute” und Sohnemann hat mehr Zeit mit Köder im Wasser. 

Insgesamt hab ich noch nie Angler-feindliche Passanten erlebt und freu mich über Fragen, auch wenn sie tendenziell kritisch sind. Thema Nummer 1 dabei ist immer der Müll.

Zu den Metazerkarien: ich bin einfach mal gespannt auf Art und Weise der Antwort des Amtes. Und da die Verwandtschaft tatsächlich gerne mal Weißfisch essen möchte, fühle ich mich in gewisser Weise auch verpflichtet, mir ein „Okay” von den Wissenschaftlern und Profis im Amt zu holen.

Und die Rutenablage: ich hab heute tatsächlich zum ersten Mal überhaupt auf eine hintere Rutenablage verzichtet und meinen rechten Oberschenkel dafür eingesetzt. Ging absolut prima - ein paar Vibrationen haben sich tatsächlich auf die Rute übertragen, aber die haben die Bißerkennung in keinster Weise beeinträchtigt. Das Foto hab ich direkt vor Angelbeginn gemacht, so stark ist die Spitze natürlich nie gekrümmt, wenn nicht gerade ein Fisch hängt.
Auf- und Abbau geht mittlerweile sehr schnell, mein mitgeführtes Kleinteile-Arsenal werd ich weiter ausdünnen.

Morgen wirds nichts mit Angeln, ich werde arbeiten und abends Skat kloppen. Ohne Krawatte, ohne Nelke.
Dir wünsch ich einen richtig schönen Angeltag und freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hatte leider keine Kamera mit langer Brennweite dabei.
> Passend zu deinem Tackle: Machst Du noch analog?
> 
> Insgesamt hab ich noch nie Angler-feindliche Passanten erlebt und freu mich über Fragen, auch wenn sie tendenziell kritisch sind. Thema Nummer 1 dabei ist immer der Müll.
> 
> Ich habe Passanten aus 4 Kontinenten erlebt. Das Muster ist immer das gleiche. Papa will mitangeln und ist im Himmel wenn er den Kescher halten darf, Mama ist skeptisch aber an Verwertungsfragen interessiert, Kindlein ist scheu wohlwollend, hat aber einen für Mama unverständlichen Drang zur Madendose und wird von Papa als Grund zu bleiben instrumentalisiert...
> 
> Morgen wirds nichts mit Angeln, ich werde arbeiten und abends Skat kloppen. Ohne Krawatte, ohne Nelke.
> Dir wünsch ich einen richtig schönen Angeltag und freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.


 
 Nelke- Ich wusste ich hab was vergessen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu den Passanten: Kinder sind eigentlich immer interessiert und neugierig. Gestern hat mich ein Mädchen um die 10 Jahre gefragt, ob sie auch mal meine Angel auswerfen darf und warum ich nicht über Kopf werfe sondern seitwärts. Gut beobachtet ;-)
Und (sehr) alte Leute sind am freundlichsten. Hab es schon oft erlebt, daß mir Damen von geschätzt Ü75 ein fröhliches „Petri heil!” zurufen. 

Angel-kritisch sind eher Großstädter der Altersgruppe 20-35. Aber wie gesagt, beim Gespräch am Wasser kann man viele Mißverständnisse ausräumen.


Analog fotografiere ich momentan selten, hab meistens eine kompakte Digitalkamera dabei als „Notizbuch mit Linse”. Leider kann ich nicht zeichnen, sonst würd ich mir das Fotografieren komplett klemmen.

Hier sind ein paar Fotos aus der „nassen Dunkelkammer”:




Der Waldteich, aufgenommen mit einer Rolleicord, die Anfang der 50er Jahre gebaut wurde.





Eine meiner Lieblingsangstellen am Fluß nebenan, fotografiert mit einer Olympus Pen EES-2 (Ende 60er/Anfang 70er Jahre, Halbformat-Kamera, es passen auf einen 36er Kleinbildfilm 72 kleine Hochformate).





Irgendwo östlich von Dänemark, fotografiert mit einer Panoramakamera aus Красногорск


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Geo,
ich habe eine Frage zum deinem Spezialstativ.
Du hast das schon mal gezeigt - ich kann es nicht finden.
Wie heißt das Teil? Hast du evtl. einen Link?
Gruß und Danke.
Reinhold


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



schomi schrieb:


> Hallo Geo,
> ich habe eine Frage zum deinem Spezialstativ.
> Du hast das schon mal gezeigt - ich kann es nicht finden.
> Wie heißt das Teil? Hast du evtl. einen Link?
> Gruß und Danke.
> Reinhold



Hi Reinhold,
hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4801836&postcount=4634 hab ich es beschrieben.
Und hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4801851&postcount=4638 ist eine mittlerweile auch in der Praxis erprobte Problemlösung zur Rutenablage.
Petri, Georg.


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Georg.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas
Schönes Bild deines Angelplatzes,der Himmel ist ja perfekt...

Wenn ich vor habe Friedfische zu fangen,bereite ich mir natürlich Futter zum anfüttern,sei es für den Korb oder für Wurfballen,vor,aber wie wichtig sind die diversen Sirups,die es so zu kaufen gibt?

Als Futter habe ich beim letzten angeln einen Teil 
Van den Eyde Turbo Black und ein polnisches Futter der Marke Star Fish mit Anisgeschmack verwendet. 

Da ja in den wärmeren Jahreszeiten eher Süßes Futter empfohlen  wird ,habe ich dann nach gut dünken etwas von den angehangenen Sirupse hinzugegeben,aber wie wichtig sind diese Sirups und Zusatzstoffe? 




Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Da ja in den wärmeren Jahreszeiten eher Süßes Futter empfohlen  wird ,habe ich dann nach gut dünken etwas von den angehangenen Sirupse hinzugegeben,aber wie wichtig sind diese Sirups und Zusatzstoffe?


Ein Thema das Bücher füllt.:q
Im Sommer süß und .............
Anis z.b. zeigt seine Stärke im Sommer
Ob süß oder nicht hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
Das wichtigste ie Konsitenz.
Nebensächlich der Geruch,es sei denn du fischt mit mehreren Leuten .
Nach gut dünken mit Sirup,Dips ,Gewüzen u.a Mittelchen ist so lala,das geht schnell schief.
Weniger ist oft mehr.
Meistens nutzt man so etwas um noch eine Option zu haben wenn die Bisse nachlassen um die Neugier wieder zu steigern.


----------



## StrikerMS

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@geomas 
Dein 2. Bild, der Steg zum Schilf, ist erste Sahne. Das in meinem Wohnzimmer und ich bräuchte kein Fernseher mehr. Da könnte ich genug Filme schieben. :q #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ein Thema das Bücher füllt.:q
> Im Sommer süß und .............
> Anis z.b. zeigt seine Stärke im Sommer
> Ob süß oder nicht hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
> Das wichtigste ie Konsitenz.
> Nebensächlich der Geruch,es sei denn du fischt mit mehreren Leuten .
> Nach gut dünken mit Sirup,Dips ,Gewüzen u.a Mittelchen ist so lala,das geht schnell schief.
> Weniger ist oft mehr.
> Meistens nutzt man so etwas um noch eine Option zu haben wenn die Bisse nachlassen um die Neugier wieder zu steigern.



Ich fange auch mit Salz im Sommer besser als alle anderen. Man sollte trennen, das stets beangelte Hegestrecken schon per se Eingestellt sind und mit Futter "dressiert" wurden. In natürlichen Gewässern geht es eher darum, dem Fisch das zu bieten, was Mangelware ist.

Zucker mit Sicherheit nicht. #6


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Sirüper sind in erster Linie dazu da, den Angler zu fangen. Das tun sie in der Tat ausgezeichnet. Natürlich fängt man damit auch Fisch. Aber tut man das jetzt wegen dem Sirup, oder weil man den richtigen Platz gewählt, richtig ausgeworfen hat? Man wird es nie so ganz genau erfahren. Jedenfalls sind sie eine schön klebrige Sache, die so ein Anglerleben mit zusammen halten vermag.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fange auch mit Salz im Sommer besser als alle anderen. Man sollte trennen, das stets beangelte Hegestrecken schon per se Eingestellt sind und mit Futter "dressiert" wurden. In natürlichen Gewässern geht es eher darum, dem Fisch das zu bieten, was Mangelware ist.
> 
> Zucker mit Sicherheit nicht. #6



Du weisst auch was du machst und warum.
Das trifft wohl auf die wenigsten hier zu.
Wenn man sich viele Grundsubstanzen ansieht ist da per se schon Salz mit drin.
Der heilige Gral ist Salz indes nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich streiche mein Futter auch im trockenen Zustand mit der Zunge ab, um eine Vorstellung zu haben, was mich erwartet. Generell bin ich sehr Verhalten, was Zusätze per se angeht, das Werkel ich wenn dann beim Angeln mit rein oder teste es an verschiedenen Tagen. Der Vergleich an sich ist aber immer schwer, weil die Bedingungen ja nie gleich sind.

Beim Hegefischen war es jetzt auch wieder so, das die Fische den Schlund mit den roten Partikeln gefüllt hatten, vom Lockfutter keine Spur. Ob sie es fressen ist auch ne Gewässerfrage und wie die Fische drauf sind.

Wissenschaft für sich halt.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Unterschreibe ich dir so :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal ne Reihe an neuen Stippruten zulegen. 3,00 Meter, 4,00 Meter, 5,00 Meter und dann wird Speedfischen geübt. 

Fürs Hausgewässer dann noch ne Stange mit Gummizug, nochmal tue ich mir das mit ner fetten Schleie nicht an, da kriegst du Krämpfe im Bizeps und hast ständig Köddel in der Hose.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Sirüper sind in erster Linie dazu da, den Angler zu fangen. Das tun sie in der Tat ausgezeichnet.



Ja,das denke ich mir auch.
Ich habe den Sirup auch schon einige Jahre in meinem Besitz,ich wollte mal eure Meinung dazu wissen.

Ich denke auch die Platzwahl und vernünftiges ausloten etc. ist wesentlich wichtiger.

Danke an allen für eure Antworten

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tach Männers!
Gerade war ich in B und NL shoppen und habe wieder was total verrücktes gesehen; einen automatischen Bleispalter und anknipser - keine Ahnung wie ich das sonst beschreiben soll.. .
Dient wohl dazu nr6 oder 8 mit breiten Spalten zu versehen damit man die Shots auf dickere Schnüre knipsen kann. 
Wozu braucht man soetwas..??
Apropos: Wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich mit dem Blei? Einzelspender oder Sortimentsdose?
Seit ich ausschließlich Einzelspender verwende, verbrauche ich gefühlt nur noch halbsoviel Blei.. .

Obwohl ich bestefalls an Meeresangelwettbewerben teilnehme (da gibts die besseren Preisgelder..:vik, habe ich auch ne Zeitlang mit der Whipp in die Schürze gefischt und in späteren Jahren nie so ganz den Spaß an hochwertigen Speedwhipps verloren.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mit einem unbedachten Schritt zurück nicht nur eine nagelneue Match zertreten, sondern auch meine 3 besten Whipps.
Das waren Garbolino Colibrie, die es leider nicht mehr gibt, weswegen ich auch da was neues brauche.
Leider war in keinem Laden das Passende vorhanden - ich hätte mir sehr gerne 2-3 Garbolino Challenger Speed Whipp gekauft, aber ohne begrabbeln gehts gerade bei ner Speedrute garnicht.
FF, falls Du dir was gutes antun möchtest, solltest Du Garbolino unbedingt auf dem Schirm haben - die bauen richtig gute Whipps zum erträglichen Preis.. .

Ansonsten war wieder alles sehr unerfreulich: ALLE sagen dass es kaum noch Fische gibt...:c .

Jetzt habe ich wieder massig unnützes Zeug gekauft - um das zu verarbeiten, werde ich mich jetzt gründlich sedieren..:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Ükels,
Viel zu schnell ist das langersehnte Angelwochenende mit meinem BFB vergangen und die Bedingungen waren äußerst widrig. Sonntag Mittags standen wir an den Gestaden des Margarethenweihers und der Sinn stand uns nach Brasse, Karpfen oder gar Schlei. Tief sogen wir die gute Waldluft in unsere Lungen und machten uns an den Aufbau des Basislagers; ich als Gast durfte die Seite aussuchen auf der ich angle und flugs wurden das Ansitzwunder (20mm Pellet mit zwei aufreibenden Maiskörnern am Methodfeeder) und Sarah-Jane (1,5oz Quiver und 20gr Futterkörbchen, Mais am Haken) montiert und in den tiefen der ehemaligen Müllkippe (heute Naturschutzgebiet) versenkt.
Die Karpfenrute legte ich direkt vors Schilf und warf ne Handvoll kleinerer Pellets hinterher, Sarah-Jane warf ich Richtung Unterwasserplateau und legte mit drei Korbladungen (relativ großer Korb) eine Futterstelle mit passivem Futter an, der Gastgeber fing mit wenig aktivem Futter und zwei Maden zu Beginn direkt eine winzige Plötze. Als ich nach zwei Stunden (und ca 10-12 weiteren Körben) gerade mal ein gnomenhaftes Rotauge zum Landgang überreden konnte tauschte ich Futterkörbchen gegen vorgebleiten Puddlechucker und fing in kurzer Folge drei Rotfedern auf Mais, die Größte davon immerhin Handlang. Das was darauf folgte, und den gesamten anderen Angeltag hindurch anhielt, war eine Beisflaute sondergleichen, im dunkel fingen die Fischlein wieder an aktiv zu werden aber verweigerten sich den Hakenködern, ich hatte, in Hoffnung auf nennenswerten Fisch, ein 10mm Pellet mit Baitband montiert, die Pose wurde grob durch das Wasser geschubst aber wollte und wollte nicht untergehen oder abziehen. Einmal kam sie sogar als Hebebiss kurz hoch um dann doch unbewegt weiter zu dümpeln. Als ich irgendwann den Köder kontrollierte war er Kugelrund um das Baitband rumgefressen.
Wenn ein 10mm Pellet zuviel ist kann man wohl von einem verbuttetem Bestand sprechen. Das war für mich die letzte Aktion für lange Zeit, bevor wir gestern an anderer Stelle im Dunkel wegen sturmartigen Böen unser Heil in der Flucht suchten (der Wind hat von den Banksticks im Brolly ein Gewinde abgerissen, justament nachdem wir zum Urteil kamen, das der Fox Brolly von ausnehmend guter Qualität sei. Nu ja.
Damit endet der Friedfischteil des Berichtes, wer Manns oder Fraus genug ist darf gerne weiter lesen:

Heute war Ende der Hechtschonzeit in NRW, Da habe ich es mir nicht mehmen lassen mit meinem BFB eine kleine Spinntour am ebenfalls  zu seinem Verein gehörenden Franziskussee zu unternehmen. Einen sündhaft teuren Hechtwobbler von Westin brachte ich dem Geist des Waldes als Opfer dar, indem ich ihn vehement in die Baumkronen drosch - und dieses Opfer machte sich bezahlt, da ich gerade mal läppische zehn Köderwechsel und 150-200 Würfe später tatsächlich den ersten Hecht meines Angeljahres auf die Schuppen legte- Köder war ein Balzer Krebswobbler in Gelb - mein Kumpel hat mal im Magen eines Hechtes von dort massen an Schalentieren entdeckt was mich damals veranlasste für die nächste Tour einen solchen zu kaufen. Der Hecht hatte stattliche 60cm, was zum einen mein neuer PB ist und zum anderen meine Unfähigkeit zum Spinnfischen manifestiert. Mein Kumpel fing noch einen knapp maßigen der den Zanderkönig leider so tief inhaliert hatte dass ein Abschlagen notwendig war.
Wenn das wichtigste am Angeln der Kumpel ist den du dabei hast war es ein episches Wochenende. Für mich als Spinnfischlegastheniker ohnehin auch. Aber von Friedfischseite erwarte ich mehr! Letztes Jahr fingen wir dort eine Reihe von 30cm+ Roach'n'Rudd und einen 36 Pfündigen Karpfen, das wäre adäquat wobei ich den Karpfen  gegen Schleien und Brachsen eintauschen würde.

Eure 200 Seiten Traffic lese ich in einer ruhigen Minute


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na das klingt doch (abgesehen vom Fangerfolg) nach einem erfolgreichen Wochenende - Fangen ist eh überbewertet.
Ist wie beim Lego spielen früher. 5h Aufbauen für 10min spielen - der Weg ist das Ziel 

... so jedenfalls erkläre ich mir das immer ...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein sehr sehr passender Vergleich daci :m

Btw. habe ich das unvorstellbare getan: gestern wegen vergessener Gummistiefel den dortigen Decathlon geentert (ich will einen in Nordhessen, verdammich!) und mehrere Kilometer Mono von 0,16 - 0,40 mitgenommen... bei einem Preis von 0,99 EUR bzw 1,99 EUR je 300m Spule kann man an und für sich nichts falsch machen und ich meine das in einem der letzten fünfzig "welche Mono für Karpfen"-Threads die Eigenmarke von Decathlon ausdrücklich empfohlen wurde. Mir fällt auf dass die Tragkraftsangabe geringer ist als bei vielen "Hochleistungsmonos", für mich gibt es da folgende Möglichkeiten:

- die Schnur ist sehr dehnbar (haben Geos Schnüre nicht auch deswegen weniger Tragkraft? Die Chameleon soll ja eine Art Fischbungieseil sein  )
- im Gegensatz zu Angelgeräteherstellern gibt es bei dem Preis keinen Grund über Tragkraftangaben zu lügen 
- die Schnur hat schlechte Qualität
- es wird die Knotenfestigkeit angegeben


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Zum Starthecht,
 Sir Kochtopf, und vielen Dank für den Bericht. Also, der beste Fang den ein Angler machen kann, ist ein guter Fishingbuddy- mit dem hält man die zähesten Beissflauten durch. Insofern herzlichen Glückwunsch zum epischen Angelwochenende mit Sturm und allem!
 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Punkt A wird wohl zutreffend sein.
Bei identischem Granulat, wird die Tragkraft immer höher, je stärker der Faden verreckt wird.
Das hat mit der Qualität nur wenig zu tun, sondern eher mit den Herstellungskosten.
Und ja, die Chameleon ist echt Bungee, aber das ist genau so gewollt.
Wenn man was weiches möchte, ist diese Schnur so ziehmlich das Beste.
Petri#h

PS: Da ich die Phase "leicht sediert" wohl schon überschritten habe, hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen: Natürlich erhöht sich nicht die Tragkraft - es verringert sich der Durchmesser....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So auch von mir 1. Mai Bericht. Heut gings zum Trotten
(allerdings stationär) zu meinem Fluss, der ja unterhalbe eines Wehres und oberhalb eines Absturzes tatsächlich Barbenregioncharakter aufweisst, und dort nun wieder infolge deutlich gesunkenen Pegelstandes endlich wieder sinnvoll beangelbar ist. Wunderschönes Wetter, Brandenburger
Himmel mit Schäfchenwolken- allerdings windig mit scharfen Böen. Was für die feine Spitzenangelei oder Stillwasserwagglern tödlich ist, war in diesem Fall aber kein Problem: Die starke Strömung führt die schwere Avonpose sicher an gestreckter Schnur, und unruhig ist die Wasseroberfläche ohnehin. 

Köder war wieder Frühstücksfleisch, lecker mit Curry, und aufgrund der steigenden Temperaturen im Backofen vorgetrocknet und anschliessend eingefroren- hielt daher sehr gut, nur vielleicht doch etwas des Guten zuviel getan, da die ganze schmierige Saftigkeit zugunsten einer zähen Gummiartigkeit gewichen war- praktischer, aber bsteimmt nicht mehr so attraktiv für meine verwöhnten Jungs.
Zwar hatte ich wie angekündigt zum 1. Mai eine ganz stimmige Krawatte (Wolle, graubraun, schmal, das richtige fürs Land, ganz angenehm bei dem doch frischen Wind), leider aber auch meinen _Kescher vergessen_._ Kescher vergessen. Kescher vergessen._ Durch den gesunkenen Wasserstand konnte ich aber eine Angelstelle finden, wo ich etwaige Fische auf seichten Sandgrund würde führen können und dort sanft abhaken- daher heute auch immer mit angedrücktem Widerhaken gefischt. Aber dennoch:
_Kescher vergessen_!

Tatsächlich konnte ich dann in ca. zwischen 13.30 und 16.00 drei Döbel fangen, aber das sieht nur auf dem Papier gut aus. Irgendwie war heute der Wurm drin. 
Der erste war ein kleiner irgendwo in den Dreissigern, direkt vor meinen Füssen, der zweite ein 20+ Döbelkind, das beim Einholen weit am Ende der Drift auf meinen Koder "stieg",
und beim dritten weiss ich garnicht wo und wie er Biss, meine Pose war weg und er hing dran. Der wiederum war eine -für meine Verhältnisse- stramme Erscheinung, sicher über
45, bestimmt unter 50- an der Acolyte und Pin mit 14er Schnur in der Strömung eine spannende Sache, und hat sich teuer verkauft.

Ihr seht aber: Völlig unterschiedliche Größen, ganz unterschiedliche Anbissstellen: Ich fürchte ich hatte heute einfach nur Glück- Zufallsfänge an einer guten Stelle,
an einem guten Tag. Ich war auch nicht konzentriert, hab ständig an der Tiefeneinstellung und an der Bebleiung rumgefummelt- Das war kein Plan der aufgegangen ist, fürchte ich.
Es waren auch wirklich viele Kollegen am anderen Ufer mit Spinnzeugs unterwegs, die scheinbar gut gefangen haben (Klasse: Minimax geht an dem Tag mit Schlips und Löwnzahn im Knopfloch angeln, wo ihn 6-8 bodenständige, hochprofessionelle Kollegen sehen können- die haben teils ganz schön geschmunzelt über den lustigen Wirrkopf..). Natürlich kamen die Döbelbisse immer dann, wenn grad keine Zeugen in der Nähe waren. 
Irgendwann wurds mir zu bunt mit meinem zufälligem Rumgepitscher und ich hab dann noch ein paar Güstern mit Made geärgert. Ein schöner Tag wars trotzdem, aber meine drei Johnnies verdank ich wohl nicht der Kunstfertigkeit, sondern Fortunas Bankirrtum zu meinen Gunsten,
hg,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nach meinen gesamten Fängen der letzten Tage klingt dein, wie üblich sehr lesenswerter,  Bericht wie das Wehklagen eines Bewohners des Schlaraffenlandes, dass die Tauben nicht noch Preiselbeeren mitbringen #6 Das Glück ist mit den tüchtigen Minimax und wenn du drei Zielfische mit der Zielmethode überlistet hast, dann hast du zumindest einiges richtig gemacht. Und das obwohl "der Wurm drin" war - ganz herzliches Petri Heil und Danke für den Bericht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zu den Johnnies (zu den Güstern auch, klar)! Ich würd der guten Fortuna nicht zu viel Anteil an Deinem Fang zumessen - ein gerüttelt Maß geht sicher auch auf das Konto des ebenso beharrlichen wie stilvoll agierenden Petrijüngers ;-)


@ Kochtopf: Petri zu dem Saisonstart-Esox und auch zu den Plötz und Rotfedern. Manchmal ist der Wurm drin und die Fischis (abgesehen von ein paar jugendlichen Draufgängern) wollen einfach nicht.
Zu den Schnüren - ein Thema für sich. Ich persönlich vertraue eben eher Monos mit niedriger Tragkraft (auf den Durchmesser bezogen). Klar, die dehnen sich stärker als vorgestreckte Hochleistungsschnüre, aber bislang seh ich keinen zwingenden Grund, mich an moderne Sehne heranzuwagen.
Ein erster Versuch mit 0,16er „Dream Tackle Super Touch” vermittelte den Eindruck, daß diese Schnur viel schneller aufrauhte als meine bislang benutzten Schnüre von höherem Durchmesser bei geringerer nomineller Tragkraft.

Für mich gilt: 3lb Tragkraft für „Link Ledgering” und leichte Waggler-Montagen, 4lb für kleine Feeder und sonstiges leichtes Grundangeln, 6lb für die Power-Waggler-Rute und etwas kräftigeres Grundangeln. Noch dickere Schnüre nur für Method&Co. .


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^@ Chub Niggurath: na klar ist das verwöhntes whinen, und eigentlich sind drei Zielische für mich ein Grund dankbar zu sein- aber die Größenstreuung und die ganz unterschiedlichen Anbisstellen riechen nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen für meinen Geschmack doch sehr nach Zufall und Glück und überhaupt nicht nach Tüchtigkeit.

Einerlei: In meinem Empfinden fordert die Stillwasserangelei wesentlich höhere Frustrationstoleranz. Wenn ein Teich oder See erstmal auf stur schaltet, dann wird's hart. EDIT: Dann hilft nur das hoffen auf das wankelmütige Phantom der "Beisszeit" EDIT ENDE Beim Fluss ist immer Hoffnung, weil der Köder sich bewegt, oder man einfach 300 m weiter zieht (wenns in der Sonne grad nicht so schön wär, und man so viel zu schleppen hätte).
Beim See ist man den Launen des Gewässers viel hilfloser ausgeliefert. Daher erneut Chapeau vor Deiner und Deines Angelkumpels Beharrlichkeit.

Eigentlich seltsam: Ein Fluss sollte doch schon aufgrund seiner Bewegung viel Launenhafter sein als ein See.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Fluss hat den Vorteil, dass die Fische durch die ewige Strömung fressen müssen und nicht besonders wählerisch sein können. Im Stillgewässer pimmeln sie dann in irgendeinem Versteck rum und warten auf bessere Zeiten.
Wir sind Montag noch mit schwerem Gepäck von einer wirklich schwer zu erreichenden Stelle zu einer Wegnäheren gewechselt, durch Wadenhohen Morast und durch das Dickicht, weil wir den Weg im dunkeln mit Marschgepäck und Barrow nie ohne gebrochene Knochen überstanden hätten. Gebracht hat es leider nix.

Btw holst du deine Slinkies beim großen Versender mit A oder hast du eine Quelle die du teilen magst? Ich glaube leichtere Modelle wären hier was fürs Spürangeln weil der dusselige Seitenarm mit SGG Schroten sich gerne verfängt


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Alex, ich besorge mir die im Gardinenladen. Die Bleibänder lassen sich hervorragend dafür verwenden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lieber Heinz,
Das ist so simpel und funktional dass ich em leeve net draufgekommen wäre. Merci!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich nutze aus Bequemlichkeit die 20g Version vom grossen A. Wenn ich leichtere haben wollen würde, würde ich es genauso machen wie im sehr guten Tip von Tricast.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: ist der Unterschied zwischen den „Slinky Weights” und einer konventionellen „Bleischrotkette” so deutlich beim Angeln? 
Gibts durch die Ummantelung weniger Hänger?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hänger gibt es nicht weniger. Aber mit einer gut gemachten Bleischrotkette gibt es weniger Abrisse. Nur eben den Verlust vom Blei, oder dem Seitenarm.

Eine Montage verändert ja nicht den Grund!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal - danke! 
Ich hatte ein paar mal Hänger, bei denen sich das letzte Bleischrot gelöst hat und somit den Rest der „Link-Ledger-Motage” frei war. 
Hab auch schon daran gedacht, probehalber mal die sehr länglichen Bleischrote (hab noch einen Restbestand, die gab es bis in die 90er Jahre) zu probieren.

Die „Slinky Weights” kenn ich selber nicht und kann den Grund für die Verwendung beim Grundangeln nicht nachvollziehen, deshalb die Frage. 
Bei schlammigen Böden sinken sie sicher (wie auch eine Kette aus feinen Bleischroten) weniger ein als ein Birnenblei gleichen Gewichts.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beim großen A - flexibles Grundblei - 3 Stück für 2,99. In 20, 30 und 40gr.

Gruß Heinz

Ich habe meine aus alten Gardinen entnommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ich habe meine aus alten Gardinen entnommen.



Bisher habe ich die immer released.
SCNR


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: ist der Unterschied zwischen den „Slinky Weights” und einer konventionellen „Bleischrotkette” so deutlich beim Angeln?
> Gibts durch die Ummantelung weniger Hänger?



Ich hatte die jetzt die Tage aus einer Laune heraus beim abendlichen/nächtlichen Spreeansitz in der 20g Version ausprobiert, neben Hölzl und Bombs.
 Sie verhielten sich Dort sehr anständig und pflegeleicht gegenüber anderen Gewichtstypen (Hölzl, Bomb). Gute Haftung auch bei Schiffsverkehr, auch sonst keine Verdriftung, die Spitzen liessen sich bei Wind und Wellen spannen. Keine Hänger. Auch ganz ok zu werfen. Zumindest für diesen Einsatzbereich haben sie sozusagen eine funktionale Nische bei mir gefunden.

 Abgesehen davon, das meine Version mit 20g viel schwerer als eine herkömmliches Schrotlink ist, bietet die Ummantelung natürlich nochmal ein bisschen extra Schutz gegen "Verkantungen", ausserdem sind sie etwas geschmeidiger, da es sich ja nicht um festgeklemmte Schrote
 auf einer Schnur handelt, sondern ja im Grunde um kleine längliche Blei"säckchen"
 Ich schätze aber, man kann auch unbesorgt ohne die Slinkys angeln.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ich habe meine aus *alten* Gardinen entnommen.



 Hihi, oder Homer-Simpson mässig kurz vorm Angeln die guten Wohnzimmergardinen zerschnippeln...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Andal - danke!
> Ich hatte ein paar mal Hänger, bei denen sich das letzte Bleischrot gelöst hat und somit den Rest der „Link-Ledger-Motage” frei war.
> Hab auch schon daran gedacht, probehalber mal die sehr länglichen Bleischrote (hab noch einen Restbestand, die gab es bis in die 90er Jahre) zu probieren.
> 
> Die „Slinky Weights” kenn ich selber nicht und kann den Grund für die Verwendung beim Grundangeln nicht nachvollziehen, deshalb die Frage.
> Bei schlammigen Böden sinken sie sicher (wie auch eine Kette aus feinen Bleischroten) weniger ein als ein Birnenblei gleichen Gewichts.



Ich binde die Bleiseitenarme mittlerweile aus 10er, oder 12er Vorfachschnur, seit ich diese Spinnweben mal geschenkt bekommten habe und ums Verrecken mit so dünner Leine nix anfangen konnte. Seitdem verliere ich nur noch etwas Schrotblei und höchstens ein paar Zentimeter Schnur.

Was für den Seitenarm auch sehr gut geht, ist gewachste Zahnseide. Da zieht es dann wirklich nur das Blei ab. Die kombiniere ich gerne mit durchgebundenen Haken und Naturködern, die ich dann mehr wie Spinnköder einsetze. Das ist zwar dann ein leichter Stilbruch zur Rollenden Grundmontage, eignet sich aber hervorragend als Sucher, oder bei einem sehr gemischten Bestand, wo es schwer wird, einen Zielfisch von vorne herein festzulegen. Also die ideale Montage für den kleineren Fluss, oder den Bach.

In Kombination mit ganzen Tauwürmern und Kreishaken Gr. 4 muss man sich selbst bei zahlreichen Jungforellen, oder kleinen Äschen keinen Kopf machen. Entweder hängen sie gar nicht, oder eben so, dass man sie schadlos abhaken kann.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte die jetzt die Tage aus einer Laune heraus beim abendlichen/nächtlichen Spreeansitz in der 20g Version ausprobiert, neben Hölzl und Bombs.
> Sie verhielten sich Dort sehr anständig und pflegeleicht gegenüber anderen Gewichtstypen (Hölzl, Bomb). Gute Haftung auch bei Schiffsverkehr, auch sonst keine Verdriftung, die Spitzen liessen sich bei Wind und Wellen spannen. Keine Hänger. Auch ganz ok zu werfen. Zumindest für diesen Einsatzbereich haben sie sozusagen eine funktionale Nische bei mir gefunden.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, das meine Version mit 20g viel schwerer als eine herkömmliches Schrotlink ist, bietet die Ummantelung natürlich nochmal ein bisschen extra Schutz gegen "Verkantungen", ausserdem sind sie etwas geschmeidiger, da es sich ja nicht um festgeklemmte Schrote
> auf einer Schnur handelt, sondern ja im Grunde um kleine längliche Blei"säckchen"
> Ich schätze aber, man kann auch unbesorgt ohne die Slinkys angeln.



Ahh, danke! Ich bin ja meistens mit erheblich geringeren Gewichten unterwegs, am Fluß nebenan aber auch etwas Hänger-geplagt. 

Ich werd die Slinkys mal im Auge behalten, auch wenn ich momentan keine Verwendung für sie habe.

Der Kurzansitz heute Abend wird der Abwechslung halber mal mit einer Mini-Bomb anstelle der Bleischrotkette bestritten.
Mit Heinz' Balzer kann ich auch ne Achtel-Unze meilenweit werfen (also fast ne Meile, nicht ganz).


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Gardinenschnur ist, ein relativ trübes Gewässer mal vorrausgesetzt, gut zu verwenden: Es gibt tatsächlich etwas weniger Hänger, weil sich die Shots halt nicht mehr so leicht hinter Steinen verhaken können.
Ist ein ähnlicher Effekt wie bei Tiroler od. Bleistangen.
Man muß sich allerdings entscheiden ob man den Schlauch verschließt oder offen lässt; bei offenem Schlauch können die Gewichte bei einem Hänger leichter rausrutschen und man rettet die Montage - leider öffnet sich der Schlauch mit zunehmender Angelzeit immer mehr, so dass am Ende des Tages oft gewechselt werden muß.
Schließt man den Schlauch, verliert man den oben genannten Vorteil.. .
Man benötigt auch etwas mehr Gewicht auf der Leine - ca. 10% würde ich mal schätzen.
Aber grundsätzlich ne gute Methode Hänger zu vermeiden.
Als Junge habe ich das oft gemacht (kann meine Mutter ein Lied von singen..), heute benutze ich nur Bleikette.
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Immer wenn der kleine Hunger kommt.












Nicht nur ich habe ein Interesse an der Pose.






Zwischendurch Sport. Er zieht den ganzen Baum.






Während ich Montagen teste.











"Sieben braucht man nicht" So die alten Profis aus dem Stammlokal. Wers glaubt.






Und Lockfutter muss ja nicht teuer sein. Wers glaubt.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Immer wenn der kleine Hunger kommt.


Artgerechte Ernährung wie :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Hund ist seinem Herrchen treu und vertraut Blind. Alles was ich esse, frisst er mit. Kurios, würde ich ihm Zuhause ne Banane vor die Schnute halten, er würde sie nicht nehmen. Sitze ich aber am Wasser und schmatze, ist er dabei.

Buddies halt. 4 Beine sind treuer als alles andere auf dieser Welt.

E:

Den Witz habe ich beim zweiten Lesen erst gecheckt. Du ArXXX.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^   sieht aus wie ne entspannte Angel-Session, prima Fotos & Captions, FF!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fische waren auch dabei, aber allesamt nicht länger als 15,00 Zentimeter. Auf der anderen Seite des Sees, größerer Flachwasserbereich, mit Schilf, hats ordentlich geplatscht. Ich nehme an, die großen Brassen laichen. 

Ansonsten war es eher Verhalten. Einige große Teppiche im Wasser an Grundelblasen konnte ich ausmachen, allerdings sind diese immer (!) an der gefühlt selben Stelle. Das war letztes Jahr auch schon so. Entweder ist das der Hotspot aller Hotspots oder eben Faulschlamm, was hier eher die Regel ist.

Mit der Stippe kam ich leider bis dort nicht hin, haben 40m gefehlt. |rolleyes


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit der Stippe kam ich leider bis dort nicht hin, haben 40m gefehlt. |rolleyes



Das ist der unwiderlegliche Beweis: Bananen beim angeln bringen Unglück. Da sieht man´s mal wieder.
 Oh, Verzeihung, und mnatürlich Petri zu den Stippfischen und Grüße an den sehr sympathisch wirkenden Hund!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe doch Fische gefangen! Die Banane bringt Glück.











Das ist eben das Angeln an der "Zicke". Da stirbt man in 7 von 10 Fällen den Heldentod. Das Ding wird auch dieses Jahr wieder ne richtig harte Nuss.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fische waren auch dabei, aber allesamt nicht länger als 15,00 Zentimeter. Auf der anderen Seite des Sees, größerer Flachwasserbereich, mit Schilf, hats ordentlich geplatscht. Ich nehme an, die großen Brassen laichen.
> 
> Ansonsten war es eher Verhalten. Einige große Teppiche im Wasser an Grundelblasen konnte ich ausmachen, allerdings sind diese immer (!) an der gefühlt selben Stelle. Das war letztes Jahr auch schon so. Entweder ist das der Hotspot aller Hotspots oder eben Faulschlamm, was hier eher die Regel ist.
> 
> Mit der Stippe kam ich leider bis dort nicht hin, haben 40m gefehlt. |rolleyes



Naja, kurzweilig war es sicher auch ohne „dicke Brocken” (ich meine Fische, nicht die Brocken auf dem Sieb).

Hatte vorhin ein paar Plötz bis etwa 25cm, aber Trouble mit meinem Vorfachmaterial. Da sind vermutlich mit Pocken oder Muscheln bewachsene Hindernisse im Wasser, die Vorfachschnur ist in nullkommanix aufgerauht.
Werd an dieser Stelle passend zur Hauptschnur (0,15er Maxima) entsprechend dünnere Maxima als Vorfach nehmen.
Die scheint mir deutlich abriebfester zu sein als die aktuell verwendete Sufix MagicTouch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich meinte mit Unglück das Du die Blubberstelle nicht mit der Stippe erreichen konntest-
 Das Du Fische fängst, selbst wenn Du den Götter, Kosmos und Naturgesetzten lästerst, ist doch ohnehin klar|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja gut, das Dingens ist ja, das der Boden dort auch sehr schlammige Stellen hat. Ich würde meinen Hintern verwetten, das es keine Fische waren. Schlau werde ich aus dem See sowieso nicht. Das ist nen "Rule Breaker".

Dicht am Schilf keine kleinen Fische. Aber mitten im Nirgends, einfach mal im 2 Meter tiefem Wasser stehen dann die Rotfedern ohne Deckung und daneben raubt es.

Springende Fische an der Wasseroberfläche, keine Sonne, kein Wind. Laichen tun gerade nur die Großen. Sonst brodelt alles zusammen. Und mit Ködern auf Grund abgelegt, beim Feedern, hast du richtig Trouble. Weil die Fische einfach nicht nach unten wollen. 

Ich habe an diesem See bei keiner Session mehr als 30 Fische gefangen, was mir nie nie nie nie passiert. Egal ob Stippe, Waggler, Picker, Feeder, Method oder oder oder oder.

Aber sie sind da. Ergo:

Handgranaten |muahah:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .
> 
> Buddies halt. 4 Beine sind treuer als alles andere auf dieser Welt.



Es gibt ein russisches Sprichwort das in etwa "es ist schön wenn der Hund ein Freund aber schlecht wenn der Freund ein Hund ist"
Als ich Mutterseelenallein im Wald stand weil das geliebte Mistvieh ein Reh gesehen hat habe ich das Sprichwort vollumfänglich verinnerlicht 
Aber Petri und Ugh!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde es halt Klasse. Der Kerl hatte 2 1/2 Jahre Tierheim auf dem Buckel und ne schwere Zeit davor und jetzt ist er die Seele von Hund, aber eher son nen "Wild-Life" Boy. Frisst die Fische am Wasser, schützt den Sektor, hört aufs Wort und kackt niemals dort, wo wir Fischen! |supergri

Jagdtrieb hat er auch. Hake ich schnell genug ein, bricht er ab, ist der Trigger gelöst, kannste Winken.

Mal sehen, vielleicht gehts morgen mal mit den Pellet Feeder ans Werk. Allerdings umschleicht mich das Gefühl, das derbe Kost und große Köder nicht das Momentum auslösen, was ich mir erhoffe. Ich werde mir aber irgendetwas einfallen lassen müssen, wenn ich mal wieder einen besseren Fisch fangen will. Ich werde sonst zum Kleinfischprofi. Und dann kommt ja irgendwann die Speedrute und ich vertiefe dieses Thema......

Son Commerical wäre echt mal ne nette Ergänzung, auf der anderen Seite ist es dann aber keine Kunst mehr. Und Cool, das du jetzt auch ne Verwarnung hast. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt ein russisches Sprichwort das in etwa "es ist schön wenn der Hund ein Freund aber schlecht wenn der Freund ein Hund ist"
> Als ich Mutterseelenallein im Wald stand weil das geliebte Mistvieh ein Reh gesehen hat habe ich das Sprichwort vollumfänglich verinnerlicht
> Aber Petri und *Ugh*!



*Iiieek!* Auch ich hatte einst einen Hund, unnötig zu erwähnen den besten der Welt. Ein sagenhaftes Mistvieh aus einem siebenbürgischen Dorf, mit allen Wassern gewaschen und nicht ohne Adel. Kitty Galore hab ich sie genannt. Einmal brachte sie nachts 7 stramme Welpen zur Welt, ich musste die Hebamme spielen, schön mit Schere und Rouladengarn.
Später stellte sich heraus, sie stammten von mindestens 3 Vätern.
Kitty ist wohlauf, soweit ich weiss, es ist nur so dass bei dem Ganzen Hin und her mit der Ex sie sich für den Hund entschied, ich für die Wohnung.
@ Bad Boy: Nicht schlecht, Alter, der Schmiss steht Dir!:g


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Früher bekam man für so Postings ein "Dreggsagg!   ", heute eine Verwarnung - es war nicht alles schlecht.
Sehr abenteuerlich Minimax, sollte die unkastrierte Töle die hier durchs Dorf stromert a) meine Funky Hundeprinzessin bespringen und ich b) dann nicht in Haft sein, weil ich die Besitzer der genannten Töle an ihrer statt kastriert habe, lasse ich dich als Hebammer einfliegen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Früher bekam man für so Postings ein "Dreggsagg!   ", heute eine Verwarnung - es war nicht alles schlecht.



Ich wurde für: "Du spinnst doch" verwarnt. :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wurde für: "Du spinnst doch" verwarnt. :vik:



Du spinnst doch! 

:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Game Over! 4 Wochen auf die Bank mit dir!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab gerade die ersten beiden Spulen 30er und 16er Mono von Caperlan aufgespult (einmal für die Blechspinne und einmal für die Float), macht einen guten Eindruck bisher, die Steifheit erinnert an GTM, weswegen ich grundsätzlich optimistisch bin  (und für 1,99 je Spule kann ich eigentlich nur positiv überrascht werden), die Tragkräfte betragen  17,79 bzw 4lbs. Als Rutenrumpf mit Leitring dient btw eine alte Abu Adjusto.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ bin schon gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen mit der Low-Budget-Sehne.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als Rutenrumpf mit Leitring dient btw eine alte Abu Adjusto.


 
 Biss! Was ist denn das für eine?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich schätze sie ist eine Spinnrute für Forellen, man kann über eine Kappe über dem Griff die Rutenlänge von 6 1/2' auf 7 1/2' durch festdrehen Stufenlos variieren, die Ringe sind Metallringe... ich tippe auf die 70er, leider verheerender Zustand, leider greift der Mechanismus nicht mehr richtig, der Kork sieht aus wie nix gutes... die war im Nachlass eines Vereinskameraden und zu schade zum wegwerfen... dereinst wird sie einen formidablen Wandschmuck abgeben - oder ich finde eine Möglichkeit sie zu restaurieren, dann würde ich sie gerne fischen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe noch nie mit teurer Schnur gefischt. Im Regelfall reicht eine durchschnittliche Mono bis 35 Meter +- und je nach Bodenverhältnissen. Danach kommt nur noch Geflecht in Frage.

Die meisten durchschnittlichen Schnüre arbeiten ausreichend, wenn für den Zweck designed (abrieb, Dehnung) und bringen genügend Qualität mit. Selbst mit der günstigen Askari-Schnur hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich schätze sie ist eine Spinnrute für Forellen, man kann über eine Kappe über dem Griff die Rutenlänge von 6 1/2' auf 7 1/2' durch festdrehen Stufenlos variieren, die Ringe sind Metallringe... ich tippe auf die 70er, leider verheerender Zustand, leider greift der Mechanismus nicht mehr richtig, der Kork sieht aus wie nix gutes... die war im Nachlass eines Vereinskameraden und zu schade zum wegwerfen... dereinst wird sie einen formidablen Wandschmuck abgeben - oder ich finde eine Möglichkeit sie zu restaurieren, dann würde ich sie gerne fischen



Irgendwie geht mir gerade durch den Kopf, ob es auch mal einen Opel Adjusto gab. Abu und Opel haben sich ja schön altmodische Bezeichnungen für ihre jeweiligen Produkte geteilt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> oder ich finde eine Möglichkeit sie zu restaurieren, dann würde ich sie gerne fischen


 Hier liegt Gefahr!



geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht mir gerade durch den Kopf, ob es auch mal einen Opel Adjusto gab. Abu und Opel haben sich ja schön altmodische Bezeichnungen für ihre jeweiligen Produkte geteilt.


 Hört sich absolut stimmig an. Das wäre übrigens der Gipfel: Für die Spätsiebziger Abu-Glasfasersession einen sagen wir alten Kadett oder so, metallicbraun mit Fliessheck versteht sich, restaurieren und zum Wasser tuckern...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hier liegt Gefahr!


Auf einer Karte würde "Hier gibt es Drachen" stehen.
Viiiiiiiieleicht wenn ich eine Werkstatt habe... vielleicht gibt es bei Abu noch Ersatzteile... was kostet eigentlich Kork?


> Hört sich absolut stimmig an. Das wäre übrigens der Gipfel: Für die Spätsiebziger Abu-Glasfasersession einen sagen wir alten Kadett oder so, metallicbraun mit Fliessheck versteht sich, restaurieren und zum Wasser tuckern...


Dann wäre die Grenze zwischen Nostalgie und Reenactment überschritten. Aber nicht unsympathisch!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf einer Karte würde "Hier gibt es Drachen" stehen.
> Viiiiiiiieleicht wenn ich eine Werkstatt habe... vielleicht gibt es bei Abu noch Ersatzteile... was kostet eigentlich Kork?





Potentiell_ Alles_, aber im Grunde garnicht soviel 
Das Problem sind aber nicht der Preis der Bauteile, sondern deren Auswahl und/oder die Zurichtung durch den Verkäufer nach Massgaben. Bestellen ist da sehr schwierig, und ein Millimeter ist nicht immer ein Millimeter, und jeder hat seinen eigenen.
Das ganze Themenfeld ist ein gutes Beispiel, warum der Onlinehandel nicht alles ersetzen kann. Ich weiß genau, dass beispielsweise all meine Sorgen und Nöte mit meiner Frankenstein MkII auf einen Schlag beseitigt wären, könnte ich mal physisch im Laden eines Rutenbauteilhändlers stöbern, und in Ruhe quatschen. Wobei, dann hätt ich ohnehin nicht diesen Horrorblank am Hals.


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eigentlich wollte ich nie mit Swing-Tip fischen.
Mein Nachbar hat mir eine DAM Multipicker geschenkt.
Nur eine Spitze mit Innengewinde sonst nichts.
Ich habe das Spitzenteil entfernt und mir eine 1 oz Spitze gekauft und diese passend für den 3 m Picker gemacht. Es war schönes pickern mit mehr Rückrat als mein Trabucco Picker in 2,85 m. 
Die ständigen Berichte und Bilder von Geomas haben mich verführt ein Swing-Tip zu kaufen. Jetzt übe ich Swing-tip fishing.
Meine Montage ist wie beim pickern - kleiner Seitenarm und den 16er Haken auf der 22er Hauptschnur (Karpfen Gefahr) direkt oder mit Vorfach.
Die Bisserkennung ist simpel, aber die Anschläge gehen meist ins Lehre. Ich übe ja noch.
Ich fische meist mit Swing-Tip im Vereinsweiher. 
Ansonsten darf ich ein Stück von der Murr befischen, ein kleiner Nebenfluss des Neckars. Dort bin ich gerne mit meiner Medium Feeder Rute Nexave unterwegs.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich schätze sie ist eine Spinnrute für Forellen, man kann über eine Kappe über dem Griff die Rutenlänge von 6 1/2' auf 7 1/2' durch festdrehen Stufenlos variieren, die Ringe sind Metallringe... ich tippe auf die 70er, leider verheerender Zustand, leider greift der Mechanismus nicht mehr richtig, der Kork sieht aus wie nix gutes... die war im Nachlass eines Vereinskameraden und zu schade zum wegwerfen... dereinst wird sie einen formidablen Wandschmuck abgeben - oder ich finde eine Möglichkeit sie zu restaurieren, dann würde ich sie gerne fischen



Entweder selber machen, oder du meldest dich mal bei mir, ich wüßte dir einen guten und nicht unfairen Restaurator.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



schomi schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nie mit Swing-Tip fischen.
> Mein Nachbar hat mir eine DAM Multipicker geschenkt.
> Nur eine Spitze mit Innengewinde sonst nichts.
> Ich habe das Spitzenteil entfernt und mir eine 1 oz Spitze gekauft und diese passend für den 3 m Picker gemacht. Es war schönes pickern mit mehr Rückrat als mein Trabucco Picker in 2,85 m.
> Die ständigen Berichte und Bilder von Geomas haben mich verführt ein Swing-Tip zu kaufen. Jetzt übe ich Swing-tip fishing.
> Meine Montage ist wie beim pickern - kleiner Seitenarm und den 16er Haken auf der 22er Hauptschnur (Karpfen Gefahr) direkt oder mit Vorfach.
> Die Bisserkennung ist simpel, aber die Anschläge gehen meist ins Lehre. Ich übe ja noch.
> Ich fische meist mit Swing-Tip im Vereinsweiher.
> Ansonsten darf ich ein Stück von der Murr befischen, ein kleiner Nebenfluss des Neckars. Dort bin ich gerne mit meiner Medium Feeder Rute Nexave unterwegs.



Glückwunsch zu Deiner Swing-Tip!

Der richtige Zeitpunkt für den Anschlag hängt ja von vielen Faktoren ab: bei Karpfen gibts eigentlich nix zu beachten außer daß man schnell genug die Rute festhält: die sammeln den Köder einfach ein und schwimmen selbstbewußt weiter: die Spitze schwingt vor, bis die Rute wackelt oder dem Fisch folgt.

Rotaugen und Rotfedern rupfen häufig am Köder herum - superschnelle Ausschläge der Spitze sind die Folge. Da kann man praktisch nur mit der Ködergröße oder Vorfachlänge experimentieren, bis sie richtig zupacken.

Bei Brassen hab ich öfters „Fallbisse” erlebt - die leicht vorgespannte Tip fällt zurück in 6-Uhr-Stellung.

Ansonsten ist es etwas schwierig, generelle Hinweise zu geben. Die englische Matchangel-Ikone Ivan Marks hat wohl teilweise mit sehr langen Vorfächern und winzigen Haken gefischt und immer auf ein deutliches Ausschlagen der Tip gewartet („Auf den Händen sitzen”). 
Andere sehr erfolgreiche Matchangler berichteten von winzigen Ausschlägen der Spitze beim Brassen-Angeln, die sofort mit einem Anhieb beantwortet werden sollten.

Eine einfache Seitenarm-Montage fische ich auch am liebsten, häufig wie Du auch direkt aus der Hauptschnur gebunden (kein Vorfach). Da braucht man dann nur ein paar Bleischrote (alternativ Futterkörbchen oder Bomb) sowie ein paar lose Haken mit ans Wasser zu nehmen - keine Wirbel, Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen oder „Gummi-Nupsies”.

Viel Spaß beim Schwingspitzangeln, der Erfolg wird sich gewiß bald einstellen - also Petri, Georg.


----------



## Mikesch

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Servus beieinander,
Ich hab's schomi nachgemacht.
Das Mitlesen hier im Thread hat mich gestern dazu bewogen neben meinen leichten Spinnruten auch meine alte Multipicker und die Floatrute einzupacken, um einen Versuch auf Schleien im Altwasser anzugehen, schließlich hat dort ein Kollege schon mal ein 60cm-Monster gefangen.  Eine „frische“ Dose Mais (MHD 2006) habe ich in meinem Angelzimmer auch gleich gefunden und in die „Friedfischtasche“ eingepackt, dazu das kleine Dreibein und einen kleinen Klapphocker. Was man nicht alles mitschleppen muss! |uhoh:
Natürlich habe ich erst mal eine Runde mit der Spinne gedreht und konnte an der UL je einen kleinen Schied und Barsch zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden -> schneiderfrei!
Doch später geworden als gedacht, um 19:00 Uhr am Altwasser, mit Verbindung zum Fluss, aufgeschlagen und angefangen mich einzurichten. Vor einer Woche war ordentlich Aktivität dort zu beobachten, hoffentlich sind Sie noch da. Stühlchen aufgestellt, Maisdose ausgepackt, wo ist der Dosenöffner, welcher früher standardmäßig in der Tasche lag? Na gut, muss eben das „gute Schweizer“ die Aufgabe übernehmen. 3 Hände voll Mais mal an die geplante Stelle geworfen und angefangen die Ruten aufzubauen. Dreibein aufgestellt, Multipicker mit Schlaufenmontage und einem LG-Schrot, frei in der Schlaufe laufend, als Wurfgewicht. Mit 2 Maiskörnern bestückt und an die Schilfkante gelegt. Die Float mit leichtem feststehenden Schwimmer bestückt, ein Maiskorn auf den Haken und an der rechten Seite abgelegt. Sch…, das Dreibein kippt ganz langsam Richtung Wasser. Wenn man das Ding auch falschrum aufstellt, umgedreht und stabil aufgestellt, jetzt kann ‘s los gehen. Schwimmer steht ruhig u. bewegungslos, die Spitze der Picker still u. starr, das Warten auf die rotäugigen Schönheiten beginnt, mal Eine rauchen. 2 – 3 cm bewegt sich die Pickerspitze Richtung Wasser und wieder zurück, nix zum anschlagen -> Köderkontrolle -> unberührt, wohl ein Schnurschwimmer. Kurz darauf eine Wiederholung des Gleichen. Die nächste Spitzenbewegung zeigt einen deutlichen Biss an -> Anschlag sitzt und schon geht der Tanz los. Allerdings nicht der Zielfisch, sondern ein Karpfen mit ca. 2 kg, abgehakt und weiter geht’s. Float neu ausgelegt, da der Karpfen doch kräftig hin- u. hergezogen ist, der Schwimmer verschwindet sofort nach dem Aufschlag. Ergebnis ist eine kaum handlange Rotfeder. Bis zum finster werden tut sich nichts mehr, also eingepackt und nach Hause.
War ein schöner Feierabend mit den unterschiedlichsten Fischen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Top! Freut mich unheimlich. #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Michael! Liest sich wie ein Super-Frühlings-Angelabend - so solls sein.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



mikesch schrieb:


> Servus beieinander,
> 
> War ein schöner Feierabend mit den unterschiedlichsten Fischen.



Petri Mikesch,
 und danke für den schönen Bericht. Son bisschen entspannt Allrounden ist jetzt im schönen Frühling genau das richtige.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri!
Schön dass der Ükel motiviert motiviert; aber ich muss Mr Minimax aber widersprechen-  Allrounden ist das ganze Jahr über schön! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich baue jetzt Montagen, bis der Arzt kommt. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haste Eimer oder was als Planschbecken? 
Ich habe dafür was richtig hohes zum durchgucken.

Auf jeden Fall der Weg zur Perfektion der Präsentation ! #6
Man sollte ja nicht erwarten dass der Aufdruck wirklich stimmt,
oder anders gesagt:   1g sind hierbei Quantensprünge ... :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfacher Eimer. Auf die schnelle hatte ich kein transparentes Rohr zur Hand. Mir gehts auch nur um die maximal bestmögliche Einstellung, die ich Zuhause kreieren kann. Ich musste auf meine Stonfos warten, die Post kam leider etwas spät, sonst hätte ich es direkt am See gemacht.

Eimer reicht aber, wenn die Pose nicht zu lang ist. Beim Waggler gehts dann nicht mehr, der ist aber am Wasser schnell eingerichtet, bei Stippposen bin ich eitel. Muss ja auf die Dauer von 4 Stunden gut zu sehen sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mich hat mal so um 1978 eine Blinker-Artikelserie von Klaus Schmidt in meinem jugendlichen Stipper-Elan so richtig angefixt, von wegen Exaktheit beim Blei usw..
Der war da gerade erstmalig Deutscher Meister oder so, hat danach noch viel mehr beim Jahr-Verlag gemacht.
Inzwischen sind es schon 2mal 20 Jahre und nicht nur 1mal 20, wie gerade auf den Webseiten gelesen :q :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die alten Stipper sind aber coole Typen. Die haben Tricks auf Lager, auf die Kommst du im Leben nicht. Am besten ist die Wurftechnik mit abgeflachter Hand, damit das Blank nicht belastet wird. Bei sehr schlanken Modellen kann es sonst das Material ermüden und kommt zum Bruch.

Sowat lernste nicht im Internet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am besten am Wasser dabei und zuschauen ! #6

Aber so lange Stangen interessieren mich dann doch nicht mehr, vor allem wenn ich die so leicht kaputt machen könnte. 
7m mit Rolle ist Maximum, reicht mir hin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich fische auch nur maximal 7,00 Meter. In der Tendenz gehts so gar jetzt kürzer. Alborella-Ruten in 3 Meter und 4 Meter stehen auf dem Zettel. Das ist halt eher Kleinfischangelei, ich mag das aber.


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ geomas 
vielen Dank für die INFOS.
Ich werde über Erfolge und Nicht-Erfolge berichten.
Reinhold


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fische auch nur maximal 7,00 Meter.


Ich verstehe, dass man bei einem Wettkampfangeln an einem vorgegebenen Platz das beste aus dem Platz rausholen will/muss, entsprechend einen potentiell gewaltigeren Geräteaufwand hat. 

Ich suche mir das Wasser und die Stelle ja zum Spaß haben aus, mit Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es die Wunschfische da geben kann.
Für mein Freizeitangeln darf ich den Platz wechseln oder bin eh am fließenden Fluss langwandernd unterwegs und suche nach den aktuellen Mikro-Hotspots.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stelle wechseln ist ein Thema... mir fällt es oft enorm schwer mich wirklich zu beschränken. Das minimax'sche Modell mit der Weste, ggf. ergänzt durch eine Bauchtasche hätte viel schönes, bisher bereitet mir jedoch die Auswahl einer Sitzgelegenheit für meinen dicken Pöter, die gleichzeitig stabil, bequem und transportabel ist Kopfzerbrechen.
Ich bin froh, mittlerweile ein Etui für meine (Trotting-)Posen gefunden zu haben, aber "nur mal eben" mit "leichtem Gepäck" angeln zu gehen führt bei mir idR zu einem Bewegungsradiis von 50m um die erste Angelstelle.
Ich bewundere Zunftbrüder wie geomas die quasi mit dem was sie in der Hosentasche auffinden Fische fangen; hoffentlich bin ich auch mal so weit


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stelle wechseln ist ein Thema... mir fällt es oft enorm schwer mich wirklich zu beschränken. Das minimax'sche Modell mit der Weste, ggf. ergänzt durch eine Bauchtasche hätte viel schönes, bisher bereitet mir jedoch die Auswahl einer Sitzgelegenheit für meinen dicken Pöter, die gleichzeitig stabil, bequem und transportabel ist Kopfzerbrechen.
> Ich bin froh, mittlerweile ein Etui für meine (Trotting-)Posen gefunden zu haben, aber "nur mal eben" mit "leichtem Gepäck" angeln zu gehen führt bei mir idR zu einem Bewegungsradiis von 50m um die erste Angelstelle.
> Ich bewundere Zunftbrüder wie geomas die quasi mit dem was sie in der Hosentasche auffinden Fische fangen; hoffentlich bin ich auch mal so weit



Naja, meistens hab ich doch mehr Zeugs mit als ich brauchen kann. 

Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer kompakten Plastik-Box, wo ich wirklich alle Kleinteile (Haken, Mini-Döschen mit Bleischrot, ein ganz paar Bombs, evtl. 2-3 Mini-Feeder, Vorfachmaterial und für den Fall der Fälle ein paar Wirbel, Ledgerbeads und Grippa-Stops) fürs leichte Grundangeln hineinbekomme. Im Prinzip würde „Opas Zigarrenkiste” reichen.

Muß mal im Baumarkt oder Restposten-Markt sehen, obs da was passendes gibt. 

Lieblingsutensil in letzter Zeit ist übrigens ein Sensas Loop-Tyer, ohne das praktische Plastikding fühl ich mich hilflos am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nichts läßt einen so sehr an der Stelle kleben wie zuviel und zu komplex auf/abzubauendes Gerödel.
 Dabei sind es garnicht die Kleinteile die bei mir das so verhindern, oder die Ruten- da hat man halt seine Angel dabei, oder ein Futteral wenn man mehrere hat. 
 Aber Auch die berühmte Zigarrenkiste bzw. die kleine Box
 kommen schnell an ihre Grenzen und werden schwer, wenn man kein Ende bei der Auswahl von Bleien und Körbchen kennt.

 Es ist das 
 Grobe Zeugs, was sich durch Sperrigkeit auch nicht geschickt verstauen läßt was einen runterzieht:
 -Stuhl/Hocker/Sitzgelegenheit.
 -Kescher, Kescherkopf, Kescherstab
 -Rutenhalter und Auflagen
 -Schirm!
 -Im wechelsnden Wetter auch Klamotten

 Dann natürlich Organik:
 -Proviant. (der disziplinierte Angeladept kann aber verzichten)
 -Getränke (siehe oben)
 -Köder. Das wird schnell zuviel: Ein paar Maden, Würmer, Mais, Tulip, dann noch die neuen Soft Pellets...
 -Futter, der Gewichtsschuldige Nr.1, und auch voluminös. Und ich rde hier nur von bereits angemachtem Futter.

 Und natürlich noch 1000 andere Sachen, die ums Angeln kreisen, aber eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben.

 Ich behaupte (aus leidvollr Erfahrung): Wahrhaft mobiles Angeln ist nur mit 1 Gepäckstück sowie idealiter einer Rute
 oder wenns sein muss 1 nicht zu vollen Futteral möglich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, dass man bei einem Wettkampfangeln an einem vorgegebenen Platz das beste aus dem Platz rausholen will/muss, entsprechend einen potentiell gewaltigeren Geräteaufwand hat.
> 
> Ich suche mir das Wasser und die Stelle ja zum Spaß haben aus, mit Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es die Wunschfische da geben kann.
> Für mein Freizeitangeln darf ich den Platz wechseln oder bin eh am fließenden Fluss langwandernd unterwegs und suche nach den aktuellen Mikro-Hotspots.



Unabhängig davon, habe ich auch Spaß beim direkten Messen mit anderen Anglern einen Rahmen zu haben. Und trotzdem sind solche "Wettkämpfe" nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt meiner Angelei. 12 von 200 Angeltagen sind das. Mehr nicht. Und das reicht mir auch lang, lang hin.

Und das sind dann auch mal schnell 12 Wochenenden im Jahr, wo sich alles nur um dieses Thema dreht. Man bereitet sich vor, lernt dazu, trainiert. Jetzt zieh dir mal die Engländer rein, jedes Wochenende 2 Cups. Aber dort ist es auch etwas anders, man fährt keine 8 Stunden zu einer Veranstaltung, die gibts dort in jedem Ort, zu jeder Zeit quasi.

Davon mal ab:

Wenn ich mich irgendwo hinsetze, bleibe ich dort in 99% der Fälle. Ich will den einen Fisch fangen, mit meinen Möglichkeiten und wenn der Himmel brennt! :q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> -Schirm!
> -Im wechelsnden Wetter auch Klamotten



Haben wir hier wieder mehr Mini als Maxi? :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Haben wir hier wieder mehr Mini als Maxi? :q



Schirm kommt nur bei wirklichem Betonansitz mit Basecamp und Angelkumpel mit.

 Tja und die Temperaturprobleme... Ich fürchte ich hab halt ein paar Insekten/Reptiliengene zuviel abgekriegt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für meine abendlichen Kurzansitze:

 - vormontierte Rute im gepolsterten Futteral
 - Kescherkopf
 - Kescherstiel
 - Black&Decker Hocker mit integrierter Tasche (ein Geschenk) - in der Tasche ein olles Handtuch und gegebenenfalls 1 kleine Stanley-Thermoskanne

^ das alles gerne in der linken Hand, damit die rechte Hand frei bleibt fürs Popeln, das Zeigen von obszönen Gesten und andere wesentliche Tätigkeiten, die beim Marsch zum  Gewässer anstehen.


 - über der Schulter die alte Angeltasche (Geschenk zu meinem 14. Geburtstag, vielfach geflickt)

in der Tasche: Papiere, leere Mülltüten, Kleinteile wie Haken, Wirbel, Schnurstopper, Ledgerbeads, Vorfachmaterial, Blei, Hakenlöser, Messer, kleiner Hammerstiel als „Priest”, Zollstock, zwei kurze Banksticks, mein Bodenstativ, 2 Rutenauflagen, zahllose Hakenlöser, Ködernadel+Quickstop-Nadel, Loop-Tyer, Köder in Tupper-Style-Dosen, evtl. Futter in Plastikdosen oder Ziplock-Tüten, gelegentlich eine Stirnlampe, manchmal ein Mini-Etui für Kamera-Ersatzbatterie

Um den Hals: kompakte Digitalkamera

In den Hosentaschen: Nagelknipser, Taschenmesser, häufig winzige Dosen mit ein paar Bleischroten oder kleinen Bombs.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hört sich durchaus mobil an. Auch wichtig: Man weiss man hat zuviel dabei, wenn man nicht(mindestens) eine Hand frei hat.

 Bei mir ists aber fast umgekehrt: Während ich bei meinen Fussläufigen Ansitzen hier an der Spree oder am Plötzenteich vergleichsweise Viel dabeihabe, vor allem den bequemen Stuhl etc. versuche ich um so leichter und spartanischer zu packen je mehr es in unbekanntes Terrain und "Wildnis" geht.
 Hängt natürlich mit der Platzwechselfrequenz zusammen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei weiter steigenden Temperaturen kommt dann auch eine kleine Isoliertasche ins Spiel, darin die Köder (evtl. Futter), bei Bedarf ein Kühlakku sowie immer ein paar Hakenlöser.

Die vorhandene Isoliertasche paßt leider nicht in meine alte Angeltasche, deshalb kommt im Sommer typischerweise eine Art „Roving-Tasche” zum Einsatz (großes offenes Hauptabteil, vorne eine aufgenähte Tasche für alle kleineren Teile).
Für Großeinsätze hab ich noch einen Korum-Rucksack, der unfaßbare Mengen an Kram schluckt und sich trotzdem angenehm trägt.

An Gewässern mit normalem Ufer hab ich meistens eine Art Quiver dabei, in dem Rutenhalter/Banksticks sowie der Kescherstiel „eingerollt” sind (das Teil ist nicht vorzeigbar, funktioniert aber ganz gut).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> An Gewässern mit normalem Ufer hab ich meistens eine Art Quiver dabei, in dem Rutenhalter/Banksticks sowie der Kescherstiel „eingerollt” sind (das Teil ist nicht vorzeigbar, funktioniert aber ganz gut).



Das hört sich aber sehr interessant an- Du hattest doch mal vor einiger Zeit im Forum Aktivitäten hinsichtlich Stoffen/Schnittmustern an den Tag gelegt- ist das das Ergebnis? Ich glaube, das wäre sehr interessant zu sehen, denn allein das Konzept hört sich sehr gut an.

 Vergiss bitte nicht bei aller guten Organisation die Hakenlöser.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  haha, das Teil ist definitiv nicht fotografierbar. Nennen wir es diplomatisch Prototyp. 

Es besteht praktisch aus einem etwa 40x40cm großen Stück festen, gepolsterten Synthetik-Stoff. An zwei Seiten ist innen Stretch-Band von etwa 2cm Breite aufgenäht, ein paar Mal abgenäht/unterteilt. Dorthinein schiebe ich im ausgerollten Zustand die Banksticks/Rutenhalter/den Kescherstiel.
Dann wird das Teil zusammengerollt und mit zwei auf der Rückseite angenähten Klettbändern als transportable Rolle verschlossen. Zwei ebenfalls aus Stretchband bestehende und aufgenähte „Schlaufen” dienen als Tragegriff.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ haha, das Teil ist definitiv nicht fotografierbar. Nennen wir es diplomatisch Prototyp.
> 
> Es besteht praktisch aus einem etwa 40x40cm großen Stück festen, gepolsterten Synthetik-Stoff. An zwei Seiten ist innen Stretch-Band von etwa 2cm Breite aufgenäht, ein paar Mal abgenäht/unterteilt. Dorthinein schiebe ich im ausgerollten Zustand die Banksticks/Rutenhalter/den Kescherstiel.
> Dann wird das Teil zusammengerollt und mit zwei auf der Rückseite angenähten Klettbändern als transportable Rolle verschlossen. Zwei ebenfalls aus Stretchband bestehende und aufgenähte „Schlaufen” dienen als Tragegriff.




Tadellos. Bitte zur Serienreife entwickeln. #h

 Ich hab das Bankstick/Kescherproblem umgangen, indem ich sehr kurze telerutenhalter (die mit en Messingmuffen) verwende, die im Rucksack Platz finden. Als Kescherstiel hab ich einen Kurzgeteilten Tele, der von 50 auf ich glaube 250 cm geht- der ist aber leider unheimlich schwer beim kescherführen, und ich verfluche den Tag, als mein gleich diemensionierter, aber viel leichterer vom Fluss verschlungen wurde.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja, die Hakenlöser: ich erinnere mich an zwei Urlaube, bei denen das Angelgeschirr zumindest teilweise zu Hause geblieben war (unbeabsichtigt, versteht sich).
Hab dann Hakenlöser geschnitzt, die auch ganz gut funktioniert haben. Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich aber schrillbunte Plastik-Hakenlöser.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich aber schrillbunte Plastik-Hakenlöser.


 
 Die gibt's ja auch in der Auge und Hand schmeichelnden Messingversion- absolut dysfunktional, perfekt gemacht um die Schnur zu kappen. Schrillbunt ist da schon genau richtig.

 Toll übrigens, sowas zu schnitzen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viele der Plastik-Kleinteile haben übrigens fertigungsbedingt recht scharfe Kanten/Grate. Hab zwei kombinierte Loop-Tyer/Hakenlöser eines namhaften Herstellers, die bei der Benutzung garantiert die Schnur beschädigen. Muß da mal mit sehr feinem Sandpapier ran, bis das Material glatt ist.

Ich hab übrigens schon mal darüber nachgedacht, einen Plastik-Hakenlöser „unverlierbar” mit einem dünnen flexiblen Band am Kescherkopf zu befestigen. Auf solche Ideen komme ich an typischen Schneidertagen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Viele der Plastik-Kleinteile haben übrigens fertigungsbedingt recht scharfe Kanten/Grate. Hab zwei kombinierte Loop-Tyer/Hakenlöser eines namhaften Herstellers, die bei der Benutzung garantiert die Schnur beschädigen. Muß da mal mit sehr feinem Sandpapier ran, bis das Material glatt ist.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens schon mal darüber nachgedacht, einen Plastik-Hakenlöser mit einem dünnen flexiblen Band am Kescherkopf zu befestigen. Auf solche Ideen komme ich an typischen Schneidertagen.



Grade bei dem Weich/Mittelhart-kleine-Soldaten-Plastik ist es viel besser, die Grate mit nem Feuerzeug ganz leicht "anzuschmelzen"- feilen ist da nach meiner Erfahrung eher schlecht, machts nur struppig.

Ich hatte ebenfalls an nem Schneidertag eine cunning Lösung erfunden, um den Kescherstielstopfen am Kescherkopf während der Verwendung mittels Karabinern und Schlaufen zu sichern- Ein Desaster.
Bei Hakenlösern und Lotbleien ist die einzige Lösung sich selbst und alle Taschen mit unzähligen dieser Flüchtigen Objekte zu "sättigen"
Trotzdem klopf ich immer noch alle Taschen nach Lotbleien ab. Zum Hakenlösen habe ich eine Arterienklemme an so nem Fliegenfischerausziehteilchen-klappt ganz gut.

 Edit: Überhaupt sind diese Auszieteilchen sehr praktisch, und da geht wenigstens nichts verloren- obwohl, für Lotbleie sind die wohl eher keine  Lösung..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  immerhin finde ich für jedes verlorene Plastik-Kleinteil mindestens 2 Lösezangen/Multitools am Wasser.
Ne, war nur Spaß, kommt aber öfters mal vor.

Generell hab ich durch die häufigen Kurzansitze am Abend aber eine gewisse und sehr zeitsparende Routine entwickelt, und lern immer noch dazu.
Das ist einer der Gründe, warum mir momentan die Lust fehlt auf einen „richtigen Ansitz” mit Zielfisch, Futtervorbereitung und so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dat Vereinshegeangeln findet ja erst am Sonntag statt. War sonst Samstags. Also fahre ich heute Angeln. Da ich keine wirkliche Idee habe, was es zu tun gilt, fahre ich mit dem Picker an den kleinen Fluss, an einer Stelle, die unter Bäumen liegt, vielleicht 300 Meter vom Hafen weg. In meiner Kindheit war dort ein Biberdamm, wir sind dort immer drüber gelaufen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich dort überhaupt einigermaßen Fischen kann (Holz) und was mich erwartet. Umso näher am Hafen, desto größer die Palette an Fisch. Döbel, Rapfen, Ukel, einfach alles ist im Rennen.

Ich hab mich für nen Brassenfutter entschieden, das bleibt auf der Stelle liegen. Einige rote Partikel, Wurm und Made/Caster. Dazu bissel was an Flavours. Mal sehen, was heute vor die Linse geht.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oh man Leute ... mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!
Ich hab wohl die letzten Tage zu viel zu Hause rumgemault und gemosert und nun den Samstag Nachmittag/Abend von der Regierung Angeln verschrieben bekommen!
Jetz steh ich vor dem Dilemma, dass ich ALLES machen will und nur zwei Ruten erlaubt sind. 
WIE KANN MAN NUR SO GRAUSAM SEIN? 
Naja ... dann wird eben an einen Drilling vom Köfi noch ne Karpfenmontage getüddelt und die Float mit einem Wurm/Made/Mais/Pellet/Teig-Kombi-Köder abgelegt |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:

Hoffentlich gibts was zu berichten


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!

@ daci7: Du machst das schon ;-) Petri heil und bitte berichte mal, wie es lief.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nochmal zum Thema „Quiver” für Rutenhalter, Banksticks & Co. :






Stilvoll, aber leider zu kurz für die bereits vorhandenen Rutenhalter. Das ist ein altes Futteral für Fotostative. Mit etwas Beharrlichkeit (Trödelmarkt, ebay) findet man so etwas auch in anderen Größen und Stoffmustern.

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir etwas in dieser Art:
http://www.spro.eu/EN_GB/category/grade/grade-safe-guard-bank-stick-system.html nähen (Größe den persönlichen Vorstellungen angepaßt), bin aber davon abgekommen und hab jetzt mein unvorzeigbares „Röllchen” zum Transport der Rutenhalter.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tres Chick!
Und sehr viel praktischer als das von dir projektierte Teil...#6.
Soetwas ähnliches habe ich auch, aber leider nicht kariert.. .
Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey - was ist denn hier los?
Erst werde ich angefixt, und dann kommt nix?
Ich will spannendes lesen..#6 !
Also hopp hopp..:vik:!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Stilvoll, aber leider zu kurz für die bereits vorhandenen Rutenhalter. Das ist ein altes Futteral für Fotostative. Mit etwas Beharrlichkeit (Trödelmarkt, ebay) findet man so etwas auch in anderen Größen und Stoffmustern.



 Sehr sehr schön. Kariert hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm- das könnte das neue Olivgrün werden, sozusagen das Flecktarn des spezialisierten Friedfischangelns.
 Für so ein tolles Teilchen wäre es doch stilmässig gerechtfertigt, den Inhalt einzukürzen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  es gab die auch in anderen Karo-Mustern, den damals aktuellen Trends folgend.
Hat was dezent-sportlich-antiquiertes. Man bräuchte vermutlich noch eine passende Mütze dazu. Ich muß da so an 50er-Jahre Cabriolets denken.
Vielleicht findet man entsprechende Stoffe auch im Markisenhandel.

Wenn man jetzt in „der Bucht” nach „Stativtasche kariert” sucht, findet man eine von 60cm, aber in meinen Augen zu teuer. Da ist der Trödelmarkt vermutlich ergiebiger.

Flecktarn und so sind für mich absolut indiskutabel, ich hab bei „Camo” einfach schlechte Assoziationen.
„Anglergrün” ist okay für mich und bei vielen Teilen ja auch ohne echte Alternative.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann noch Köcher für Pfeile empfehlen. Gibt es in allen möglichen Farbvariationen. Oder edel aus Leder


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute komme ich leider nicht ans Wasser - also allen, die leichtbekleidet der Fischwaid frönen, ein herzliches „Petri heil!”.

Vielleicht klappts morgen gegen Abend mit einem kurzen Ansitz.

Montag werd ich evtl. mal nach den nicht ganz so friedlichen Ostseebewohnern schauen. Wenns dumm läuft verlieben sich Heringe in die den Dorschen dargebotenen Heringsdarsteller aus Weichplastik - das passiert recht häufig.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich zieh erst gegen späten Nachmittag/Abend los. Vorher ist eh zu viel Betrieb draussen - geht an 'nen Badesee.
Mal schauen was die Karpfen, Schleien und Aale so machen #6


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin wie immer Krank und gucke doof in die Röhre  dieses Jahr ist nicht meines ^^ gesunde Tage muss ich Rot markieren im Kalender


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mahlzeit Jungs, gestern war ein bisschen basteln angesagt.
Ich habe ja Euch von meinem "Wildwasser"-Döbelswim (also nicht meiner allein, die Stelle ist vor allem bei den  spinnenden Zunftbrüdern sehr beliebt) berichtet, und das ich neulich Probleme mit der Führung auch massiver Avons, Boloposen etc. hatte. Eigentlich die beste Gelegenheit mal die Lutscherposen zu testen, aber die sind so.. ichweißnichtkeineahnungirgendwie, würde die Untermieterin meiner Holden sagen.

Da fiel mir ein, in einem älteren Werk von der Insel mal was über "fluted" Floats gelesen zu haben, also Posen, deren Körperquerschnitt nicht rund, sondern kanneliert ist- Kreuzförmig in der Sektion, sozusagen. Dies sollte helfen, dass diese Posen in scharfer Strömung besser ihre Position halten, und das menden der Schnur
ermöglichen, ohne sie aus der Spur zu ziehen. In den 60ern waren sie total hip, heute sind sie aus der Mode, im Netz gibt es aber viel über sie zu finden. Walker hat sie geschätzt, ebenso Drennan, obwohl er sie nie hergestellt hat. Ihre Effektivität ist aus heutiger Perspektive auch sehr zweifelhaft, und man handelt sich einen Haufen Nachteile ein, dennoch müssen sie Liebhaber haben, denn einige Posenbauer stellen sie noch heute von Hand her.
Da es wunderbare Anleitungen gibt, ich eigentlich alle Materialien da hatte, und da ich ferner einen Vorwand brauchte, um wichtige Arbeiten aufzuschieben gings gleich mit Cutter, Dremel, Schleifpapier ans Werk.

Herausgekommen sind zwei Prototypen von roh-grober Gestalt und zweifelhafter Funktionalität, die ich euch vorstellen möchte. Abb. 1 zeigt die beiden Bojen im Vergleich, auf dem zweiten Bild ist der Kreuzförmige Querschnitt gut zu erkennen. Zu allem Überfluss habe ich den klassischen Fluted-Type noch mit dem Avon gekreuzt, weil.. ich es halt so wollte. Die eine trägt stolze ca. 8 AA, die andere sogar 9! Andererseits wenn man sich die Tragkräfte von Bolos oder Lutschern anschaut, ist ein robuster Ansatz garnichtmal verkehrt- wie auch der plumpe Blattumriss, der zum Posentyp gehört. Kräftige Bebleiung ist auch nötig bei der hohen Eigenschwere der dick lackierten Bojen. Auch die überdimensionierten Antennen haben ihren Zweck beim Distanztrotten im unruhigen Wasser. Aber ja, das alles kann nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass es sich bei meinen Posen um ziemlich grobe Klötze handelt. Am Wasser wird sich erweisen, ob sie funktionieren, oder ob es sich um bloße "Bilder" von Posen handelt. Im Zweifelsfall geben sie aber einen passablen Wandschmuck fürs Angelzimmer ab, oder ich schenk sie dem Wasseramt als Fahrbahnmarkierung.

Beide haben nen Balsakörper mit Bambusschaschlikkiel (War zu faul für Federkiel), die eine ne Gänsekielantenne, bei der anderen ist die Spitze aus dem Körper gearbeitet. Einzelteile in Bohrungen in die Körper eingesteckt, mit 2k Kleber fixiert/versiegelt. Angestrichen sind sie mit verschiedenen Lasuren, die Antennen mit Modellbaufarben. Die Schwarzen Trennstriche und die grüne Kielverzierung sind gewickelt(ziemlichunsorgfältig, und bei den Trennern habe ich schändlicherweise mit Tusche nachgeschwärzt). Ösen gibts keine, da ich sie mit Gummis fixiere, aber aus ästhetischer Perspektive fehlen sie irgendwie. Das ganze mit 2-3 lagen Rutenlack versiegelt, fertig.

Die nächsten werden besser, 
herzlich Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na die sehen doch aber „Bombe” aus! 

Meine ersten Posenbauten der Neuzeit stehen noch aus, eigentlich wollte ich mit Eigenbau-Proppen pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel die Saison eröffnen (das Kaulbarsch-Stippen, ältere Foristen erinnern sich evtl.dunkel) und jetzt sind wir im Mai...


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Minimax:  Sehen wirklich gut aus! 
Ich lebe meinen Basteltrieb gerade "Artfremd" aus.... Bringe nach 6 Jahren Standzeit das Motorrad wieder in fahrtauglichen Zustand.... angesprungen ist sie sofort, jetzt gibbet neues Öl, Zündkerzen und Bremsflüssigkeit....an eine Kerze kommst echt scheixxe hin (ist ein V2)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ganz toll gemacht - kann man so auf den Bildern von alten Originalen nicht unterscheiden.
Wirklich hübsch..


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So Männer: nun also das erste Lebenszeichen von mir live vom Wasser - und dann noch als friedlicher! Ruten sind scharf.  Eine mit fester und pellet und eine mit Pose und Made/Mais. Auf geht's! Später dann mit Tauwurm. Auch nur das nötigste dabei!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ daci7: Petri! Die Ledertasche ist schon mal ein echter Blickfang - prima!


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke danke! Einen hab ich verhauen, den zweiten gekriegt. Ich denk mal an die 5pfd wird der schon gehabt haben. Schöner hebebiss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank für den Zuspruch Jungs- mal sehen, ob/wie die nächsten Modelle werden. Ich denke es ist doch ok, wenn ich die Bilder auch in den Posenbauthread setze?

@Daci: Petri, zum Brassenm hoffe es geht feste so weiter! Auch von mir ein begehrliches Lob für deine tolle Angelaktentasche/Minibar!

herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@daci: guter Trick, durch die Mitnahme von Schnellhärter Gewicht zu sparen, muss ich mir merken  und Petri zum durchaus adäquat pummeligen Brassen!

@Minimax: deine Tiefstapelei zeugt vom Understatement eines Gentlemans, aber ich finde die Posen wunderschön und finde die Form hoch interessant (auch wenn ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass sie besser in der Sour bleiben als rund geformte Posen) - wenn du das nächste mal ein, zwei mehr machst könnte ich sehr in Freude geraten und dich reich mit Gold und D'amanten belohnen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



			
				Kochtopf;4824495
@Minimax: finde die Form hoch interessant (auch wenn ich mir kaum vorstellen kann schrieb:
			
		

> Das Prinzip ist simpel:
> Durch den kreuzfärmigen Querschnitt entstehen in der Strömung an den Kanten des Posenkörpers Verwirbelungen, sogenannte "Microrifts".
> Aufgrund des Helmholtz-Effektes wechselt nun die Pose in einem sehr raschen Rythmus zwischen unserem Raum/Zeitkontinuum und einer unbekannten Dimension hin und her- man sagt dazu "phasen" oder "blinken"- als Folge
> wird der Strömungsdruck drastisch reduziert, während die Pose ("+Pol") vom Magnetfeld der Erde in der Spur gehalten wird. Die fremdartige Physik der Paralleldimension bedeutet natürlich einen enormen Stress für das Material, deshalb auch die hohe Tragkraft und dicke Lackierung. Durch das Phasen erscheinen Fluted Floats in der Strömung manchmal halbtransparent, daher die überdimensionierten Antennen.
> Man darf aber keine statisch aufgeladenen Posengummis verwenden, sonst könnte ein schwarzes Loch entstehen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So von mir auch nochmal ein kleines Lebenszeichen!!!

Wünsche allen Fängern erstmal ein dickes Petri!!!

FF, für Morgen, wenn ich das noch richtig auf dem Schirm habe, natürlich ein extra dickes Petri und viel Glück!!!

Im Moment ist leider nichts mit Angeln bei mir!!! Zu viele Feiertage, zu dicht zusammen!!! Das ist halt mein "Gastrolos"!!!

Haben vom "Heimattrööt" gestern ein Boardieangeln gemacht! Haben sich 8 Boardies zusammengefunden und einen schönen Tag am Wasser verbracht!!! Bei mir hat es leider nur zu einem Kurzbesuch gereicht (ohne Ruten), aber war sehr schön ein paar, mir noch unbekannte, Boardies mal persönlich kennen zu lernen!!! Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen soetwas mal zu machen!!! Gefangen habe sie sogar auch was, eine bunte Palette aller möglichen Wurm/Maden-Fische, von Aal, Barbe, Gründling, Bachforellen, Rotaugen,...!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> So von mir auch nochmal ein kleines Lebenszeichen!!!
> Gruß Mario




 Nabend Mario,
 schön das Du Dich mal wieder meldest, halt aus, bald geht's bestimmt wieder ans Wasser!

 @FF: Wie Mario grad schon schrieb, auch von mit viel Glück und Erfolg für morgen, geh mit Zuversicht und vor allem freiem Kopf ans Wasser, dann wird's was, ich Drück die Daumen,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ daci7: na das ist doch ein prachtvoller Brassen - Petri!

@ FF: Deinen Start hatte ich nicht mehr auf der Reihe - maximale Erfolge!

@ Mario: ich hoffe, die Fische sind richtig auf Betriebstemperatur, wenn Du wieder angreifen kannst!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schauen wir, was kommt. Nervös bin ich nicht, das auch nur sehr, sehr selten. Eher bin ich Müde. Bis später. #6


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hau was raus Fantastic!

Und danke für die Petris - nach Sonnenuntergang sind noch drei ähnlich dicke Brassen gekommen bis sich dann gegen 22:30 ein Mini-Brassen Schwarm am Platz eingestellt hat.
Nach diversen Köderwechseln ohne Besserung hab ich dann eingepackt.
Im Hellen gabs noch ein paar schöne Rotfedern - allerdings auch nur knapp über handlang.

Das wird jedenfalls nicht das letzte mal Friedfischen gewesen sein. Leider machen die Brassen und Rotfedern nicht so wirklich Spaß an der 1,5pfd Rute ...


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey Mario 

 Wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Wiegenfest.
 Lass es krachen heute. 
 |birthday:#g|laola:|birthday:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Jungs,
 wollt mich nur mal beklagen dass ich mattgesetzt bin.
 Gestern gesund wie ein Fisch im Wasser und voller Vorfreude auf den Schönen Angelsonntag, heute ein röchelndes bronchitisgeschütteltes etwas, muss das Bett hüten und die Missus passt auf das ich nicht entwische. So was Blödes!

 Also allen die heut am Wasser sind am Wasser viel Spass und Erfolg, rächt mich mit tollen Fängen und Beobachtungen,
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann nicht Klagen.







Nachbericht kommt. Nur soviel dazu, ich habe stark gefischt heute.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

#6 Top!
Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Glückwunsch!

@ Minimax: Gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF Herzlichen Glückwunsch, toll. Freu mich schon auf den spannenden Bericht!

 @Geo: Vielen Dank


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mannschaftsfischen, mein erstes Mal

Das traditionelle Fischen des Vereines, die Meisterschaft des Klubs quasi, fand am heutigen Sonntag statt. 14 Teams mit jeweils 4 Startern duellieren sich im gemeinschaftlichen Angeln, aber auch der Hege willen. Nach meiner gestrigen Vorbereitung ging der Wecker um 04:15 los. Kurz einen Kaffee angesetzt, mit dem Hund um den Block, Maden getrennt und dann ging der Ritt auch schon los.











Am See angekommen folgte auch schon der typische Smalltalk. Manch ein Herr sehr Selbstbewusst, ein anderer wiederum eher tief stapelnd. Die Ausreden wurden schon vor Beginn sortiert:

Ich mache nur so mit ( komplette Sitzkiepe neben sich zu stehen)
Ich ziehe eh wieder ein schlechtes Los
Mein Futter ist nicht so gut
Die Maden sind Alt

Nachdem alle Kalauer und Phrasen abgearbeitet waren, folgte das Losen. Ich zog die Nummer 27, ein angenehmer Platz. Zwischen 2 Bäumen, mit reichlich Fläche. Wäre da nicht das etwas zu "enge" Abstecken gewesen. Wo sonst 2 Angler sich platzieren, saßen heute 3. Ich entschied mich nicht wie meine Nebenmänner, dicht am Ufer zu sitzen, ich habe mich wie üblich direkt ins Wasser gesetzt. Ich mag das, man ist dicht bei der Sache. 






Ich stellte mir alles zurecht, baute die Montagen auf, mischte das Futter dann frisch an. Es war zeitlich recht knapp, so ich hatte noch 5 Minuten Zeit zu loten. Das nächste Mal dann doch wieder Morgens in der Wohnstube das Futter anrichten. 2 Ruten baute ich auf. Beides 6 Meter Stippruten. Ein Gardemaß, das sehr flexibel verschieden eingesetzt werden kann. Schnelles Angeln, aber auch große Fische sind machbar.






Mit dem Startpfiff setzte ich 4 Futterbälle. Zwei aus Liquid Bread, zwei aus dem Lockfutter meines Gönners. HJG Drescher macht aber auch Klasse Produkte, das will ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal loswerden. 






Zu beginnt fischte ich eine 1,25g schwere Pose und konnte umgehend 5 Fische fangen. Ich war zuversichtlich, aber nach guten 20 Minuten stellte sich das rege Treiben einfach ein. Das Brot hat den Nachteil, das es okkupiert und die Fische nichts anderes mehr wollen. Ich setzte es ab da an auch nur noch sporadisch ein. Wenn jedoch, setzte ich kleine Highlits, in Form von roten Partikeln. Den Fisch aktivieren, war die Mission. Meinen Nebenmännern war ich knapp voraus. Allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl, das mein rechter Nachbar ne gute Nummer fischt und es wurde auch knapp. Dieser lag immer nur einen Fisch hinter mir, später war er sogar vorn. Ich blieb Cool und warf meine Farbpracht. 






Allerdings wollte sich nichts mehr zeigen. Ich wurde dann, zugegeben, etwas nervös. Ich habe hohe Erwartungen an mich. Nach 90 Minuten ungefähr war ich schon gedanklich beim Knockout. Mein Nebenmann hatte bis dahin weitere 5 Fische gefangen, ich dagegen nur einen Ükel. Ich begann zu Dippen und Pulver zu setzen.






Es stellten sich sehr leichte Zupfer ein, aber ohne wirklich eine Chance auf Verwertung zu haben, tunte ich mein Futter mit Flavours. Allerdings war mein rechter Buddy auch nicht mehr so Fischreich unterwegs, hatte aber dank 4 Brassen der Marke 300g die Nase vorn. Nun galt es, aus der Not eine Tugend zu machen und die Dinge zu verändern.

Statt sich zu ergeben wechselte ich auf die 0,75g schwere Pose, setzte einen 20er Haken an und fischte mit einer Made auf volle Distanz. Ich schnippste kleine Futterbälle und schoss Maden. Wie ein Regenhagel prasselten die kleinen Schaizzer ins Wasser.  Es war meine letzte Munition, wenn man so will. Und dann passierte es:

Nicht ich fing einen Fisch, sondern der LINKE Nachbar. Dann rechts. Das Gefühl kann ich nicht beschreiben. Doch dann! BISS!!!VERPENNT!!!! 

Ich ließ mich nicht Lumpen und schoss nochmals Maden, ich wollte Fressrausch und Futterneid animieren. Zack. Rotauge. Wurf. Rotauge. Wurf. Rotauge. Maden Schießen. Rotauge. Das ging bis zum Ende der letzten 30 Minuten so. Mit 2 Abrissen der Haken, weil ich beim Lösen keine Zeit hatte und schon recht grob vorging (die Fische wurden vorher betäubt, dann getötet, dann abgehakt). Ich musste aber schnell sein, es galt aufzuholen. In der Zeit, wo ich 10 Fische landen konnte, ging dem Nebenmann die Luft aus. Es folgte immer wieder der gleiche Ablauf. Dippen und Werfen, dann Schießen. Wie ein Irrer.






Am Ende konnte ich aufholen und war mir sicher, das ich es doch noch geschafft hatte, weil mir mein Fischsensor sagte, jetzt alles auf die Instinkte der Rotaugen zu setzen und sie im Kreis drehen zu lassen durch sinkende Nahrung in Form von Eiweiß. Man fühlte sich das Gut an. Ich war im Modus, jede Entscheidung war richtig. Hätte ich nur vorher den Switch schon getätig... Aber das ist nach dem Angeln immer das gleiche Lied.

Am Ende hatte ich 28 Fische und war ganz oben dabei mit der Anzahl. Auch das Gewicht von 2985g war sehr gut, beim Wiegen war ich innerlich zufrieden, strahlte nach außen aber ruhe aus. Der Mann links von mir fing 5 Cypriniden. Man bleibt Gentlemen.

Nun, ich wurde ja zuerst gewogen. Also mein Fang. Danach kam der Nachbar. Ich wusste, es wird knapp. Ich lag aber um 200 Gramm vorn! Mein Endspurt hatte mir sowas von den Hintern vergoldet. Als wir am Sammelpunkt dann ankamen, sofort der Austausch mit den Teammitgliedern.

Ich wusste bis dahin nicht, welchen Platz ich individuell hatte. Mit der Drei war ich MEEEEEEEEEEEEEGA zufrieden. Die Konkurrenz war im Sektor nicht ohne. Ein Teilnehmer ist Profi gewesen und standesgemäß war er auf der 1. 

Als dann die Nachricht kam, das wir eine weitere Zwei (Platz im Sektor) hatten, war ich Heiß. Mit 19 Fischen und weniger Gewicht, dieser Bereich des Sees war noch zickiger. Unser dritter Mann erwischte ein grauenhaftes Los auf einer Stelle mit ungefähr 20 Meter in den See hinein nur 40cm tiefes Wasser. Mein Beileid, aber er machte noch etwas aus der Nummer und half dem Team. Andere hätten dort eine 0 hingelegt. 

Unser Master des Speedfischens, eine Bank und ein Mann der so extrem gut ist, dem ich Blind vertrauen würde, wenn es um Hinweise geht, lag mit seiner Taktik leider falsch. 9 Fische und am Ende auch etwas zu Weit weg für eine gute Wertung. Das passiert aber, gerade in "Teamfights". Wir stehen das Gemeinsam durch. Am Ende aber war mein starker dritter Platz im knüppelharten Teilnehmerfeld und die starke Zwei ausreichend. Wir wurden Dritter. WoW. 

Ich bin gerade mal 4 Monate im neuen Verein (Gruppe). Sofort im Team 1 gestartet. Letzte Woche die Zwei gefischt und heute mit der Mannschaft aufs Podest gelandet. Feels so fukking good.

Meine Fehler hatte ich trotzdem drin. Zu 100% hätte ich uns auf den zweiten Platz bringen können im Gesamten. Denn wir waren Punktgleich mit dem zweitbesten Team. Hätte ich früher auf das feinere Angeln und den Madenhagel gesetzt, es hätte reichen können. 400g fehlten. Schade. Aber nächstes Jahr gehts wieder heiß rein!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Jungs! Sehr  lustig finde ich, dass FF's Bildnis den Pokal ziert, da hat sich der Verein nicht lumpen lassen  danke auch für den schönen Bericht!

@daci: mit der richtigen 1,5lbs Rute machen die Fische auch Spaß, ich war überrascht wie viel man an der Drennan Specialist mit 1,5lbs von einer handlangen Rotfeder spürt.

@Minimax: werd schnell wieder gesund!

@Mario: auch aus dem nahen Süden die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> mit der richtigen 1,5lbs Rute machen die Fische auch Spaß, ich war überrascht wie viel man an der Drennan Specialist mit 1,5lbs von einer handlangen Rotfeder spürt.



Diese Testkurve gilt den Briten schon als veritable Barbenrute. Der deutsche Plumpsangler sieht sie eher als bessere Matchrute an... sehr unterschiedliche Einschätzungen.

Mir ist sie eine verlässliche Allroundrute. #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mannschaftsfischen, mein erstes Mal
> 
> Aber nächstes Jahr gehts wieder heiß rein!




 Danke FF,
 für den spannend geschriebenen Bericht. Ich mag diese "Sportreportagen" von Dir, wichtig find ich auch das Du immer etwas vom "Drumherum" und der Atmosphäre schreibst. #6
 Und, ja, ja ..die Made bringts! Wasser auf meine (Spassangler-)Mühlen,

 herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal zur guten Platzierung,
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Made ist in meinen Augen nach wie vor der Köder Nummer 1. Es ist so. Die Döbel, die großen Brassen, die Schleien, jeden tollen Fisch habe ich mit Maden gefangen. Und das häufig. Ist halt nicht selektiv, ich mag aber den Takt, zur Musik, beim Angeln und im Kescher.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Glückwunsch zum Dritten und zum, wie bei dir eigentlich üblich, gelungenen Bericht..#6#6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Diese Testkurve gilt den Briten schon als veritable Barbenrute. Der deutsche Plumpsangler sieht sie eher als bessere Matchrute an... sehr unterschiedliche Einschätzungen.
> 
> Mir ist sie eine verlässliche Allroundrute. #6



Als genau das habe ich sie mir geholt - als Light Feeder hat sie genau so getaugt wie als Posenrute und für die "Robustheit" war ich aufgrund der vorhandenen Großkarpfengefahr durchaus dankbar (btw liessen sich Waggler bis 4BB ca. Hervorragend werfen, trotz 0,25er Ankertau. Bin gespannt wie sie sich bei Aal schlägt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Glückwunsch zum Dritten und zum, wie bei dir eigentlich üblich, gelungenen Bericht..#6#6



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Selbstbau ist auch noch eine "offene Wunde", die ich gerne schließen möchte. Die kleine Drechselbank von Proxxon ist ja nicht so arg teuer und das Rohmaterial kann man auch gut stemmen.



 So, im Fieberwahn habe ich die einst von Andal empfohlene Drechselbank nun geordert. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> So, im Fieberwahn habe ich die einst von Andal empfohlene Drechselbank nun geordert. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt..



Ich bin sehr gespannt  (auch weil ich grundsätzlich auch mit selbstbauten liebäugel)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Wozu benötigt man beim Rutenbau eine Drechselbank - was macht man damit??
Stehe ich gerade mal wieder auf dem Schlauch?
Den Kork bearbeiten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Machst du Kork, brauchst du was zum schleifen.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke..#6


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Posenbau, nicht für Ruten.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das geht natürlich auch #6  .. edel hölzern natur
Wobei ich meinen meisten Posengrundmaterialvorrat aus Altplastik nehme bzw. vornehmer gesagt: recycle, das ist schon in gut Form.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war heute 4 Std am Wasser ohne eine einzige Aktion. Kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht erklären. Das Gewässer ist normal voll von Friedfisch. 

Naja war trotzdem ein erholsamer Tag. Da ich aussehe wie ein Streuselkuchen und hoch ansteckend bin hatte ich meine ruhe


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Zum Posenbau, nicht für Ruten.......



Exactamundo#6 Wenn ich es hinkriege zumindest die Posenkörper aus Balsa schön exakt und vor allem schmal zu fertigen, wär ich schon einen großen Schritt weiter.

 Wobei natürlich Griffanfänge/Abschlüsse für Ruten auch möglich sein dürften, vor allem für die in dieser Form kaum erhältlichen "Doughnut Handles". Wobei da das Problem mit der exakten Bohrung auftritt. Wobei ich diese Komponenten erstmal von Mrs. Minimax fertigen lassen würde, die hats drauf und entsprechende große Maschinen auf Maloche.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Natürlich wären auch yates'sche Holzbanksticks möglich


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> P
> @daci: mit der richtigen 1,5lbs Rute machen die Fische auch Spaß, ich war überrascht wie viel man an der Drennan Specialist mit 1,5lbs von einer handlangen Rotfeder spürt.



Naja - zwischen spüren und Spaß machen ist ja noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied  Ich hab zwei Fox Royale Specialist Float in 13' und 1,5lbs gefischt. Das sind meine Standart Zander/Schleien Ruten die ich aber auch gern auf Karpfen und mit leichten Köfis auch mal auf Hecht fische - universal halt. Aber handlange Plötzen und Rotfedern ... ich weiß nicht.



Andal schrieb:


> Diese Testkurve gilt den Briten schon als veritable Barbenrute. Der deutsche Plumpsangler sieht sie eher als bessere Matchrute an... sehr unterschiedliche Einschätzungen.
> 
> Mir ist sie eine verlässliche Allroundrute. #6



Jo - sehr allroundich, würd ich auch sagen. Sobald ich kein Problem mit Hindernissen hab geh ich auf Schleien und Küchenkarpfen auch gern eine Nummer runter. Gestern saß ich aber zwischen zwei Bäumen und die Chance auf 'nen dicken Karpfen gibts da immer. Ehrlich gesagt war ich überrascht, dass nur die Brassen am Platz waren - normalerweise ist mein Fangverhältnis an dem See eher so 5:1 (Karpfen zu Brassen) ... aber es kommt halt immer anders als man denkt #c
#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein schöner Swim mit der beruhigten Bucht hat sich in ein Brennnesselfeld verwandelt - screw you, bloody thx vegetationsphase! Nachdem sich beim Trotten und Ledgern kein Johnny erbarmen konnte geht es jetzt auf Aal. Sarah Jane trägt eine wagglermontage bei 35er Schnur (sie kann das aber tragen), ansonsten fungiert meine schwere Spinne (100gr wg) als traditionell zweite Rute mit einer Grundmontage.


----------



## Fischknipser

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein schöner Swim mit der beruhigten Bucht hat sich in ein Brennnesselfeld verwandelt - screw you, bloody thx vegetationsphase! Nachdem sich beim Trotten und Ledgern kein Johnny erbarmen konnte geht es jetzt auf Aal. Sarah Jane trägt eine wagglermontage bei 35er Schnur (sie kann das aber tragen), ansonsten fungiert meine schwere Spinne (100gr wg) als traditionell zweite Rute mit einer Grundmontage.


Auf Aal hatte ich heute Abend auch,nach meinen Tagesansitz mit Kinder, vor.

Aber den Würmern hat "nur"der Schatten heute Nachmittag wohl nicht gereicht,leider alles Matsche.

Heute über Tag gab es ein paar Rotaugen ,einen Karpfen und einen Sterlet,wie der in den See kommt keine Ahnung. 

Ein Rotauge hatte eine recht frische Verletzung,Kormoran?










Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Apropoppo Posenbau.

Unsere recht zahlreichen Nilgänse kommen demnächst in die Mauser. Will heissen, sie werden auch reichlich Schwungfedern verlieren. Kann die einer von euch brauchen - ihr seid ja die großen Stopselfischer!?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

hau nen ganserer in den Umschlag und schick ihn gen minimax mansion - die drehbank muss sich ja lohnen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, da war man beim Lesen fast „mit am Wasser”. Kurze Frage: hast Du auf Rutenlänge geangelt (also „Stippe mit Gummizug”) oder mit langer Schnur?

@ Minimax: ich freu mich schon auf die kommenden „Heimwerker-Reportagen” von Dir!

@ Xianeli: danke für den Hinweis auf die Bogenschützen-Pfeil-Köcher! Und tut mir leid zu lesen, daß heute nix war am See. Aber Fischaktivität war zu beobachten oder war der See auch optisch „tot”?
Ich hatte zuletzt den Eindruck (an Teichen) daß die Fischis etwas überfordert sind vom Frühling und all seinen Reizen ;-)

@ Kochtopf: Jaja, die Ufervegetation. Auf einmal geht alles ganz fix, die Welt ist grün und wir stehen bis zu den Achselhöhlen mittendrin. Mittlerweile lasse ich mich lieber verbrennesseln als mich mit Disteln rumzuärgern.

@ Fischknipser: Petri heil! Da hast Du ja mal einen echten Exoten aus dem See georgelt ;-) Ab und an höre ich hier von ziemlich wilden Besatz- und Umsetz-Aktionen bei Nacht und Nebel. Sowas wird woanders wohl auch vorkommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, da war man beim Lesen fast „mit am Wasser”. Kurze Frage: hast Du auf Rutenlänge geangelt (also „Stippe mit Gummizug”) oder mit langer Schnur?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was du meinst. Die Montage mit Gummizug ist genauso lang wie ohne jenen. Ich habe die Schnur an der Handstange in der Regel immer etwa 20cm länger vom Stonfo aus gesehen bis zum Ende der Rute, weil ich die Fische so besser Keschern kann. Sonst brauchst du ja nen Kescherstab von 4 Metern. Ich kann so die die Stippe aber auch etwas höher halten und die Fische rauspendeln.

Gibt ja drei "Geschmäckle". Etwas länger als das Blank, gleich lang oder eben kürzer. Entweder kannst du schneller Angeln oder besser Keschern. Viele nehmen den Mittelweg.

Und YaY, morgen kommen 50 neue Posen zum Stippen, ich hoffe die Modelle passen! Schade nur, die smarten Posen mit 0,5g bis 0,75g waren weg und viele handelsübliche Modelle haben mir einfach viel zu feine Antennen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ da sind wir wieder bei der „Stippruten-Terminologie” ;-) Ich kenne im Prinzip nur zwei Arten: Schnur in etwa so lang wie die Rute, dann ohne Gummizug und Angeln praktisch unter der Rutenspitze (in diesem Fall mit kurzer Montage + Gummizug).
Also hast Du ohne Gummizug gefischt, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also um das mal zu ordnen:

Traditionell Lang/Lang ist das, was ich mache. Lange schnur, lange  Rute. Die Klassische und einfache Variante, die aber immer mehr das Nachsehen gegenüber den Kopfruten hat.

Das sind die Lang/Kurz Ruten. Du steckst die letzte Sektion raus. Gummi hat damit nichts zu tun, dieser ist nur dann von Nöten, wenn große Fische zu erwarten sind, Strömung und dergleichen. Die Montagen sind idr. etwas länger als das Gewässer tief, man hat mehrere Kits dabei. 

Bei der Terminologie ist es tatsächlich so, das man Probleme bekommt, bei jedem Event, jeder Diskussion. Verkürzt Fischen ist das Schlagwort, dann weiß jeder, was gemeint ist. Kopfrute geht auch noch, es gibt aber noch einige wenige, die damit das Stippen assozieren. 

Das Stippen ist ja die Oldschool-Variante, verkürzt die neue deutsche Welle. Ist wie Futterspirale und nun Method Feeder. Einfach ne Weiterentwicklung und dramatisch effektiver. Aber auch WESENTLICH umfangreicher beim Equitment, Preis und der Vorbereitung.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also um das mal zu ordnen:
> 
> Traditionell Lang/Lang ist das, was ich mache. Lange schnur, lange  Rute. Die Klassische und einfache Variante, die aber immer mehr das Nachsehen gegenüber den Kopfruten hat.



Okay, danke! Hatte beim Lesen Deines Berichts auch den Eindruck, daß Du „Lang/Lang” gefischt hast.

6m find ich auch sehr universell einsetzbar, von dieser Länge hab ich auch noch zwei traditionelle Ruten ohne Gummi (und dazu noch eine moderne „Margin-Rute” mit dickem Gummi).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stippen fetzt auch, aber mit Wind auf der Schnur bekommst du Probleme, wenn du auf dem Punkt halten musst. Da reicht ein laues Lüftchen und du darfst ständig neu Werfen. Unter Umständen verscheuchst du dir die Fische.

Weiterer Nachteil, das Füttern. Maden waren heute so effektiv, weil die Rotaugen nicht verschreckt wurden. Ich hatte das Gefühl und bin in der Nachbetrachtung fest überzeugt, das Futterbälle einen Scheucheffekt durch lauten Aufschlag hatten.

Die Kopfrutenboys nutzen ja "Pole-Cup". Da hast du diese Probleme dann nicht mehr. Ganz zu schweigen davon, das man durch anheben der Rute und absetzen die Absinkphase durchweg wiederholen kann. Kriegst du Lang/Lang so auch nicht hin.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stippen fetzt auch, aber mit Wind auf der Schnur bekommst du Probleme, wenn du auf dem Punkt halten musst. Da reicht ein laues Lüftchen und du darfst ständig neu Werfen. Unter Umständen verscheuchst du dir die Fische.
> 
> Weiterer Nachteil, das Füttern. Maden waren heute so effektiv, weil die Rotaugen nicht verschreckt wurden. Ich hatte das Gefühl und bin in der Nachbetrachtung fest überzeugt, das Futterbälle einen Scheucheffekt durch lauten Aufschlag hatten.
> 
> Die Kopfrutenboys nutzen ja "Pole-Cup". Da hast du diese Probleme dann nicht mehr. Ganz zu schweigen davon, das man durch anheben der Rute und absetzen die Absinkphase durchweg wiederholen kann. Kriegst du Lang/Lang so auch nicht hin.



Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile. Bei den Kopfruten mag ich das Hantieren (Abstecken) nicht so sehr. Hab es ein paar Mal probiert - ist nicht so mein Ding. Aber man kann damit natürlich extrem präzise auf einem Punkt angeln.

Lang/Lang (also die traditionelle Variante) find ich da viel entspannter. Vaddern hat sich die Karte für den Fluß nebenan geholt, jetzt kann er erstmalig legal an den Stellen angeln, die er schon als Kind vor fast 60 Jahren „befischt” hat.
Gut möglich, daß wir beide mal Seite an Seite „pietschen” (von Peitsche, also Lang/Lang). Vermutlich stippt er mir die Kaulis weg, auf die ich aus bin ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einen Biss gehabt und versaut, es war nur das überstehende Wurmende angenagt, die Pose war vollständig verschwunden abet leider leider - wieder Schneider. Und das auf einem sehr ungemütlichen Platz. Da macht es mehr Sonn, direkt da zu angeln wo man parkt, dann schneidert man wenigstens bequem ;(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile. Bei den Kopfruten mag ich das Hantieren (Abstecken) nicht so sehr. Hab es ein paar Mal probiert - ist nicht so mein Ding. Aber man kann damit natürlich extrem präzise auf einem Punkt angeln.
> 
> Lang/Lang (also die traditionelle Variante) find ich da viel entspannter. Vaddern hat sich die Karte für den Fluß nebenan geholt, jetzt kann er erstmalig legal an den Stellen angeln, die er schon als Kind vor fast 60 Jahren „befischt” hat.
> Gut möglich, daß wir beide mal Seite an Seite „pietschen” (von Peitsche, also Lang/Lang). Vermutlich stippt er mir die Kaulis weg, auf die ich aus bin ;-)



Wenn du richtig verkürzt Angeln willst brauchste auch ne arg lange Aufbauzeit und es ist meiner Meinung nach viel Detailarbeit. Ohne Kiepe geht das eigentlich auch nicht, weil man Abroller, Kits, Polecup und den ganzen Kram braucht. Das Greift alles ineinander.

Lang/Lang fetzt halt und ist wirklich die Paradedisziplin der alten Garde. Ich wurde immer wie der schräge Vogel angelotzt, wenn ich von Feedern sprach/spreche. Das ist in deren Köpfe Sakrileg, keine anglerische Methode und Blödsinn. Da sieht man den Wechsel der Generationen ganz klar.

Ich brauche aber bald ne neue Brille, die lütte Pose habe ich nicht mehr so genau sehen können. Auch gut das Stippen, du weißt wann der Termin beim Optiker ansteht. Scheiß Kurzsichtigkeit.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einen Biss gehabt und versaut, es war nur das überstehende Wurmende angenagt, die Pose war vollständig verschwunden abet leider leider - wieder Schneider. Und das auf einem sehr ungemütlichen Platz. Da macht es mehr Sonn, direkt da zu angeln wo man parkt, dann schneidert man wenigstens bequem ;(



So dolle lief das die letzte Woche bei mir aber auch nicht. Die Fische laichen, das Wetter ist wie ne Achterbahn. Man muss jetzt einfach stark sein.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einen Biss gehabt und versaut, es war nur das überstehende Wurmende angenagt, die Pose war vollständig verschwunden abet leider leider - wieder Schneider. Und das auf einem sehr ungemütlichen Platz. Da macht es mehr Sonn, direkt da zu angeln wo man parkt, dann schneidert man wenigstens bequem ;(



Mach dir nichts draus, mir erging es ebenfalls so. Das an einem Gewässer an dem man normal ohne Probleme Kiloweise Brassen fangen kann. Mittags in der prallen Sonne ist aber auch nicht wirklich die Zeit, aber man nimmt was man kriegt 

Habe es dann mal aufs laichen geschoben. Das könnte ungefähr hinkommen. 

Habe trotzdem mal anderes Futter bestellt. Zu meinem jetzigen habe ich irgendwie kein Vertrauen. So oft mit gefischt mit mäßigem Erfolg. Eigene Futtermischungen oder 1kg Tütenmischungen liefen gefühlt deutlich besser.

Edit: hab irgendwie meine Dose mit Haken verloren :/ da waren Drennan Haken in sämtlichen Größen und Formen für die nächsten Jahre drin. Sehr ärgerlich  war mir 1000% sicher alles eingepackt zu haben. Habe extra nochmal kontrolliert


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen Jungs,

@Xianeli: Sowas Ärgerliches, tut mir echt leid! Wär für mich ne Katastrophe

@Kochtopf: Mut alter Freund, Beharrlichkeit wird den Fisch bringen, und bei den Riesenwürmern kanns helfen, dem Biss etwas zeit zu geben sich zu entwickeln.

Aber
mal eine Versandtechnische Frage: Ich hab schon vor einiger Zeit eine ziemliche Wichtige Hakenlieferung ) bei Matchman Supplies geordert.
Hat etwas länger gedauert, aber sie haben sie Versandt (sehr freundlich und höflich am Telefon) und mir auch die Royal Mail Trackingnr. geschickt.
Hab grade Mal geguckt: Das Paket sollte durch GLS am Samstag zugestellt worden sein, hat aber nicht geklappt da es an die Hausnummer 20 statt 10 (die RIchtige) geliefert wurde. Jetzt liegts im Paketzentrum.
Sollte ich in irgendeiner Form eingreifen, z.B. bei matchmans
anrufen, oder die Sache einfach seiner Wege gehen lassen, bis die sich melden und sagen das das Paket retour kam?
Eilig hab ichs nicht, und ich will auf keinen Fall irgendein Hin und her mit Paketdiensthotlines einsteigen. Aber vielleicht können die Matchmans was erreichen, wenn ich ihnen bescheid gebe?
hg,
Minimax


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würd mal ne kurze Mail schreiben - vielleicht kann man was machen und dann ists eben schneller 

@ Kochtopf: Manchmal kannste dich auch auf Kopp stellen und die Fische kümmerts nicht. Sind halt undankbare Ar***löcher - besonders wenn man sich in die Nesseln hockt um die heißeste Stelle zu befischen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde mich bei matchmen melden... Schaden wird es nicht und vielleicht geht es dann schneller


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mich ärgert es auch tierisch. Das waren mal locker 100 € in Form von Haken. Kann man nichts machen  

Zu deinem versandfall. Ich hatte so ein Problem mal mit 1und1 und Gls. Da war nichts zu machen. Das war ein ewiges hin und her und keiner wusste genau Bescheid. Habs dann neu zukommen lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Edit: hab irgendwie meine Dose mit Haken verloren :/ da waren Drennan Haken in sämtlichen Größen und Formen für die nächsten Jahre drin. Sehr ärgerlich  war mir 1000% sicher alles eingepackt zu haben. Habe extra nochmal kontrolliert



Muss man sich schon gut überlegen mit allen "Kleineisen" ! |uhoh:
Ich habe letztes mal am Wasser auch überlegt, was mich der Ersatz meiner Spinnerkiste mit ganz viel kleinen Spinnern kosten würde, nicht dass ich da noch 4stellig werde ... 

Also Aufteilen in Handvorräte für draußen ist schon besser!
Ich nutze jetzt mehr kleine Polybeutel in Schalendose und nicht mehr solche riesigen Sortierkisten und Mengen davon.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

********, 4 von 5 Einheiten der Posen sind Einwandfrei, ein Päckchen ist unbrauchbar, da fehlen einfach mal die Östen, welche auch die Antennen fixieren und somit rutscht das Teil einfach durch. Schade drum, aber wegen 5 Euro mache ich mir die Arbeit jetzt nicht, Discounterversand mit Superdeals, da passiert sowas eben.

Die letzten 10 Mini-Inline Open End Körbe habe ich auch noch abgegriffen. Passt jetzt alles. Ne 4m Handstange war auch dabei, macht einen guten Eindruck für 30 Euros, obgleich sie nen ticken Steifer sein könnte. Muss ich erstmal anfischen.

Gleich mal noch nen Anbauteil für die Kiepe gekauft. Sidetray mit Futterwanne integriert. Die Feederbox ist leider nicht so geeignet, wenn man viel Arbeiten muss und das Futter unterschiedlich steuert. 

Am meisten Ärgere mich aber im Allgemeinen über die Posen. Jene gab es bis 0,5g und ich habe viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu Spät die Schätzchen entdeckt. Die meisten Posen haben Antennen in Stecknadelkopfgröße. Das haut für die meisten Situationen einfach nicht hin und geht vielleicht im Windstillen Parkteich von 1/2 Hektar. 

Jetzt bin ich erstmal bis heute Abend bockig.

Jetzt wartet erstmal ein Bunch voller Arbeit auf mich. Rotfedern angeln ein Bericht, Hegeangeln ein Bericht, Hanfmehl ein Bericht, Lockfutter 1x1 ein Bericht. Dann 3 Wochen Pause bis zum nächsten großen Cup. Bis dahin gilt es mit der kurzen Rute zu trainieren, gefolgt von Sessions mit Breadpunch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es auch tierisch. Das waren mal locker 100 € in Form von Haken. Kann man nichts machen
> 
> Zu deinem versandfall. Ich hatte so ein Problem mal mit 1und1 und Gls. Da war nichts zu machen. Das war ein ewiges hin und her und keiner wusste genau Bescheid. Habs dann neu zukommen lassen.



Habe jetzt doch bei GLS angerufen und am Ende mit einem realen Menschen sprechen können, und die Hausnummer korrigieren können- sie wollen es jetzt morgen ausliefern.
 Das muss nichts heissen, denn wie du richtig schreibst, endet dies meist in furchtbarem Hin und her.

 Ja, wenn mein heiliges Hakenkästchen weg wäre.. Gruselig. Ist ja nicht nur sehr viel Geld, auch die ganzen Drennan Häkchen sind ja hierzulande nicht so ohne weiteres zu beziehen. In allen deutschen Shops sind sie immer knapp.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Werde die Rechnung wohl meiner Frau schicken müssen. Bin mir sicher das es im Pullover war und dieser wurde ( ohne mein Wissen)  in die Altkleidersammlung gesteckt. Auf die Frage ob vorher die Taschen kontrolliert wurden folgte erstmal schweigen. Habe noch eine mini Auswahl vorrätig, werde die mal bei Zeiten wieder auffrischen.

Ja nordlichtangler da gebe ich dir recht. Benutze seit kurzer Zeit die Greys klip Lok Box. Da wollte ich jetzt einsortieren.... Hat sich damit erstmal erledigt ^^

Kann gut sein das der Versand so funktioniert. Das Problem bei mir damals war glaube die abweichende Adresse zum Personalausweis der bei der Lieferung dringend benötigt wurde. Ein ändern nachträglich war nicht möglich und viele andere Ideen seitens gls und 1und1 wurden ebenfalls nicht akzeptiert. Da es eine normale Lieferung ist glaube ich aber das es kein Problem sein dürfte


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Super MM!
Bei GLS lief es beim Wasserschaden seinerzeit auch relativ entspannt meine ich. Online ne andere  Adresse angegeben und der Krempel wurde dann zu meinem obdach geliefert.
Ich hab so ne kleine Runde, gelbe Bleisortimentsbox in der ich meine Haken lagere. Damit fahre ich ganz gut, gesichert wird die packung mit einem eingeschlauftem Haargummi mit Gefrierbeutelclip als Sicherung. Allerdings hatte ich bisher auch keine Gelegenheit  (Ör-)Haken für die nächsten Jahre zu kaufen... was mir höchstens noch fehlt ist ne kleine Spule 30er Schnur für Aalvorfächer...
Btw hat wer von euch schonmal die Wahnsinnshaken von Profi Blinker probiert? Die erscheinen mir arg dünndrähtig, hab sie in Ermangelung anderer Fabrikate im Laden mal mitgenommen aber irgendwie sind sie suspekt.

Die billige Schnur hat sich btw manierlich geschlagen, nur uneingefischt ist sie eher nicht zum Posenangeln geeignet weil sie sich gerne lockt. Nach zwei drei Würfen mit ner Grundmontage war das aber auch ok. Ich bin nicht unzufrieden


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw hat wer von euch schonmal die Wahnsinnshaken von Profi Blinker probiert? Die erscheinen mir arg dünndrähtig, hab sie in Ermangelung anderer Fabrikate im Laden mal mitgenommen aber irgendwie sind sie suspekt.



Ich hatte sie mal, aber nie ernsthaft damit probiert. Vielleicht war mir der Hakenbogen dann doch zu tief, die Öffnung zu klein, auf jeden Fall waren sie mir auch irgendwie suspekt.

Irgendwo hier im Thread hab ich mal ein Vergleichsphoto gepostet, wo auch ein Wahnsinnshaken dabei war, da kann man die relaive Drahtstärke ggü. anderen Haken sehen.

 EDIT: Hier ist das Bild:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4803392&postcount=4827

 Btw, Anhangtechnisches: Ich würd gerne auch den Posenbauthread mit meinen Fluted Avons vollspammen, aber wenn ich die Bilder anhänge, sagt mir das Forum die hätte ich schon hochgeladen. Und einfach nen Link zum Originalbeitrag will ich nicht. Was kann man da manchrn?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Picr.de nutzen?


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!!

Gekracht hat es an der Arbeit, also wie immer,...!

Dann natürlich noch herzlichen Glückwunsch an FF, für sein gelungenes Manschaftsfischen!!!

Und natürlich noch ein dickes Petri an die Glücklichen, die am Wasser waren!!!

Der nächste Feiertag steht vor der Tür, also wieder nichts mit Angeln!!!

Der Mai wird wohl nicht so ganz mein Monat!?!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw hat wer von euch schonmal die Wahnsinnshaken von Profi Blinker probiert? Die erscheinen mir arg dünndrähtig, hab sie in Ermangelung anderer Fabrikate im Laden mal mitgenommen aber irgendwie sind sie suspekt.



Ganz ehrlich? 
Ich käme nie auf die Idee diese Haken zum Friedfischangeln zu verwenden, schon gar nicht zum feedern.
Benutze sie aber sehr gern bei Köfimontagen, da allerdings deutlich größer ab 3/0.


Achja Mario: Ich habs mal wieder vergessen (zuviel um die Ohren auf Arbeit, kennste ja selber)....trotzdem noch alles Gute nachträglich |schild-g


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Picr.de nutzen?



 Danke, das ist ja super einfach, hat geklappt!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Form des Wahnsinnshaken finde ich schon abschreckend genug ^^ nene da bleibe ich lieber bei bewährten Haken


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Form erinnert mich an die Wurmhaken von Gamakatsu aber bisher hatte ich nur einmal den Schneid einen Versuch zu wagen. Da Bog der Haken sich an einem (zugegebenermaßen kapitalen) Ast auf


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stabil genug sind die Haken, gar keine Frage.
Ich fische sie liebend gern auf Zander im Kanal, und da kommen einige Hänger im Jahr zusammen.
Aufgebogen ist mir noch keiner, auch nicht gebrochen.
Sind dann allerdings auch etwas andere Kaliber und entsprechend dick im Stahl. 
Als Wurmhaken sind sie aber eher untauglich, der Wurm rutscht in den Bogen und bleibt im Knick hängen...unschön.
Zum KöFiangeln sind sie aber top, der Bogen ist weit genug um auch bei größeren aufgezogenen KöFis noch greifen zu können.
Für die angegebenen Größen fallen diese Haken eher klein aus, vergleichbare Größen  anderer Hersteller sind oftmals deutlich größer.

Zum Feedern geht aber nix über einen weiten Rundbogen oder eben Kreishaken.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich die Wahnsinnshaken für die besten Döbelhaken überhaupt halte?
Für Barbe und Schleie funktionieren die auch halbwegs, aber da gibt es Besseres - für Döbel nicht.. .
Zum Fischen mit kleinem KöFi kaum zu schlagen.
Für großen KöFi/Zander sind die Großen auch nicht schlecht, aber da gibt es von Owner und Gamakatsu besseres.
Petri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: ahh, Mist, tut mir leid, der Verlust der Haken! 

@ Minimax: ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß die Matchmen-Lieferung wie versprochen eintrifft. 

@ Mario: also dann auch von mir nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch!

@ FF: mit sehr günstigen Posen aus dem www hab ich sowohl Pech als auch Glück gehabt - ein gewisses Risiko ist eben immer mit im Spiel, wenn man auf Schnäppchenjagd geht. 20% Ausschuß sind viel, relativieren sich evtl. aber wieder angesichts des günstigen Preises.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, angeregt durch die Haken-Diskussion (und auch durch Xianelis Verlust der scharfen Drennans) durchforste ich gerade das Kleinboxen-Angebot auf dem Markt.
Das Pendant zu Großvaters Zigarrenkiste wird wohl von Meiho kommen. Hab ein paar Kunstköder-Boxen von denen und die gefallen mir erheblich besser als alle anderen bislang probierten Boxen.
Vielleicht bekomme ich so etwas Ordnung und System in meine Kleinteile.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für großen KöFi/Zander sind die Großen auch nicht schlecht, aber da gibt es von Owner und Gamakatsu besseres.
> Petri


Owner geht bei mir gar nicht...weder klein noch groß...komplettes No Go.
So verschieden können Geschmäcker sein

Wenns günstig und gut zum KöFiangeln sein soll...mal den netten Chinamann fragen.
Habe da durchaus sehr gute Erfahrungen mit diversen Karpfenhaken gemacht. 


@geomas: für viele Kleinteile sind diese Boxen einfach toll...benutze ich schon viele Jahre in vers. Varianten.

https://www.mp-direct.de/tackle/taschen-und-tackle-boxen/156/tackle-box-mini


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: mit sehr günstigen Posen aus dem www hab ich sowohl Pech als auch Glück gehabt - ein gewisses Risiko ist eben immer mit im Spiel, wenn man auf Schnäppchenjagd geht. 20% Ausschuß sind viel, relativieren sich evtl. aber wieder angesichts des günstigen Preises.



Ich meine mal, 50 Posen zu 25 Euro ist ein Preis, den ich zu Zahlen gern bereit bin und dann nehme ich auch mal Fehler in Kauf. Ich schreibe den Jungs aber ne Mail mit Bildchen und mal sehen wie sie reagieren. Im Endeffekt werden sie aber Handeln müssen, so oder so alles gut.

Schade ist nur, das es die 1,25g erwischt haben, die brauche ich zwingend und die Antennen sind halt verdammt gut. Selbige Posen von FTM kosten halt das Vierfache.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, angeregt durch die Haken-Diskussion (und auch durch Xianelis Verlust der scharfen Drennans) durchforste ich gerade das Kleinboxen-Angebot auf dem Markt.
> Das Pendant zu Großvaters Zigarrenkiste wird wohl von Meiho kommen. Hab ein paar Kunstköder-Boxen von denen und die gefallen mir erheblich besser als alle anderen bislang probierten Boxen.
> Vielleicht bekomme ich so etwas Ordnung und System in meine Kleinteile.



Ich kann auch nur Gutes berichten. Besonders haben es mir die "Smartboxes" von Meiho angetan, die mit sich mit sattem Druckpunkt öffnen. Die Dürften etwas zu klein für deine Zwecke sein, aber als Kleinst-teilebox für die Westentasche mMn gibt's nichts besseres.

@FF: Zu Deinen Ösenlosen Posen: Ösen kann man gut aus dem Abgekniffenen Schenkel von Öhrhaken nachrüsten, einfach an der gewünschten Stelle in den Posenkörper drücken und mit einem Tropfen Superkleber, 2k, Lack o. Ä. fixieren.
Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob das bei Deinen feinststofflichen Stippposen klappt, oder die dann untergehen. Frage ist auch, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt für Dich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich hab zwar ein paar „Vieltaschen-Westen” (keine Ahnung, ob das Old-School-Fotowesten oder „Anglerwesten” sind), aber fast panische Angst davor, den Inhalt der Weste (nein, nicht den Angler höchstselbst) bei einer unbedachten Bewegung ins Wasser zu entleeren.

Deshalb war ich auf der Suche nach recht kleinen, aber nicht zu stark unterteilten Boxen für die Angeltasche. Hinein in die Boxen sollen Haken in ihren „Briefchen”, Bleischrot nicht lose, sondern in den praktischen kleinen Nachfüllpackungen, lose ein paar Bombs und Mini-Feeder sowie ein paar Briefchen oder Mini-Döschen mit Ledger-Beads, Grippa-Stops und anderem Kleinkram.
Alle bislang probierten Boxen waren unpraktisch unterteilt - mal sehen, ob ich jetzt die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.

PS: eine Smartbox ist nicht bei meiner jetzigen Bestellung dabei, naja, das nächste Mal. In die großen Fächer einiger Smart-Modelle sollten Haken-Briefchen passen (VS-315 und PA-6). Praktisch. Aber zu spät entdeckt ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich hab zwar ein paar „Vieltaschen-Westen” (keine Ahnung, ob das Old-School-Fotowesten oder „Anglerwesten” sind), aber fast panische Angst davor, den Inhalt der Weste (nein, nicht den Angler höchstselbst) bei einer unbedachten Bewegung ins Wasser zu entleeren.
> Als Westennutzer muss ich zugeben: Die Gefahr besteht durchaus, oder beim An/ausziehen wichtige Inhalte durch den Raum/Landschaft verteilen.
> 
> Deshalb war ich auf der Suche nach recht kleinen, *aber nicht zu stark unterteilten* Boxen für die Angeltasche.
> 
> Das ist enorm wichtig! Überorganisation kann niemals funktionieren
> 
> Hinein in die Boxen sollen Haken in ihren „Briefchen”, Bleischrot nicht lose, sondern in den praktischen kleinen Nachfüllpackungen, lose ein paar Bombs und Mini-Feeder sowie ein paar Briefchen oder Mini-Döschen mit Ledger-Beads, Grippa-Stops und anderem Kleinkram.
> 
> Ich kann mir keine bessere Schrotbleilösung als die üblichen Dreh-Döschen vorstellen. DIe echten 0,005-Gramm Stipprofis verwenden natürlich Einzeldöschen
> 
> Alle bislang probierten Boxen waren unpraktisch unterteilt - mal sehen, ob ich jetzt die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.
> 
> Man kann sich immer nur annähern.. mit Glück findet man eine nicht ganz unpraktische Lösung und gewöhnt sich daran, so dass man sie für praktisch _empfindet_.
> 
> PS: eine Smartbox ist nicht bei meiner jetzigen Bestellung dabei, naja, das nächste Mal. In die großen Fächer einiger Smart-Modelle sollten Haken-Briefchen passen. Praktisch. Zu spät entdeckt ;-)



Ich glaub die Smartboxen spielen ihre Vorteile auch nur dann aus, wenn man seinen Kram Westenmässig dezentralisiert- wenn man schon das moderne Zigarrenkisten Äquivalent hat, wo alles kleine schon drin ist dann sind sie vmtl. garnicht nötig

Welche ists denn nun geworden? Bin natürlich auch immer auf der Suche


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ habe soeben noch eine Smartbox (VS-318SD) zur Bestellung hinzugefügt. Ansonsten hab ich (auch für andere Zwecke) ein paar 902/904/906 sowie 3010NDM (die sollte die „Zigarrenkiste” ablösen) geordert.

Ich werde berichten, wie praktikabel die Teile sind. Die Idee dahinter ist, daß sämtlicher Kleinkram fürs feine Grundangeln in einer kleinen Box verstaut wird, die bequem in jede Angeltasche paßt.

Was mir übrigens aktuell etwas Unbehagen bereitet hat ist das Größen-Wirrwarr bei den Lose-Haken-Briefchen. Die aktuellen Drennan-Briefchen sind deutlich kleiner als ihre Vorgänger, die wiederum kleiner sind als die von Gamakatsu... ANARCHIE! 
Haken in Boxen umfüllen ist nicht so meins, hab als Notnagel immer eine Magnetbox mit B-911 der Größen 10-18 dabei, aber generell hab ich die Haken lieber in ihren Briefchen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Poh.. Heut im Laufe des Abends Griffmontage. Was dank vieler Anleitungen und exakt nach meinen Vorgaben gefertigter Bauteile im Grunde eine Männer-Lego-Aufgabe hätte sein können, hat sich unter den hibbeligen Händen von Minimax und seinem chaotischen Arbeitsplatz in ein Inferno aus Korkstaub, Tesakrepp, Leim und Schmirgelschnipsel entwickelt. 
Als ich wieder zu mir kam, klebte, kaum zu glauben, ein leidlich hübscher Korkgriff mit Sliding Reel Seats am MkII Blank.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich liebe Ükelkamikazekäufe <3
Ich bin nach wie vor mit der Gepäckmenge unzufrieden. Ich recherchiere also zeitgleich über Sitzgelegenheiteiten für Ritter in kompletter Gestechsrüstung die dabei noch leicht und toll zu transportieren sind und Sling- bzw. Roving Bags mit sinnvoller Aufteilung  (das meiste Spinn- oder Fliegenfischerkram, letzteres meist unverschämt teuer)... deprimierende Angelegenheit Freunde, das meiste ist zu schwer bzw groß; mein Ziel ist es irgendwann mehr oder minder alles auf meinem Buckel und mit einer Hand transportieren zu können

*ed*
Schenkst du uns Bilder Minimax? Ich bin gespannt wie eine Aufputschmittelsüchtige Harfe auf erste Bilder der Minimax MK II


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe Ükelkamikazekäufe <3
> Ich bin nach wie vor mit der Gepäckmenge unzufrieden. Ich recherchiere also zeitgleich über Sitzgelegenheiteiten für Ritter in kompletter Gestechsrüstung die dabei noch leicht und toll zu transportieren sind und Sling- bzw. Roving Bags mit sinnvoller Aufteilung (das meiste Spinn- oder Fliegenfischerkram, letzteres meist unverschämt teuer)... deprimierende Angelegenheit Freunde, das meiste ist zu schwer bzw groß; mein *Ziel ist es irgendwann mehr oder minder alles auf meinem Buckel und mit einer Hand transportieren zu können
> *
> *ed*
> Schenkst du uns Bilder Minimax? Ich bin gespannt wie eine Aufputschmittelsüchtige Harfe auf erste Bilder der Minimax MK II



 Vom Bauprozess vermutlich nicht, obwohl die natürlich die interessanteren wären. Aber es würde meine Musse stören, und ich bin zu faul. Ist wie mit den Angelbildern, die ich schulde.
 Das Ergebnis wird aber natürlich mit Bildern und Bericht vorgestellt!

 Zum Roven: Der Punktus Knaxtus ist das Sitzen. Meine Lösung ist: Beim Roven gnadenlos auf jede Art von Stuhl mit Lehne verzichten, sonst bleibt man sitzen.
 Hier meine 2-Step-Lösung, passt in jeden Rucksack und so manche Tasche, ich habe immer 2 Sitzgelegenheiten dabei, die immer noch wesentlich mobiler sind als jeder Stuhl:

 -Wo es die Gegebenheiten erfordern (Schlamm, Regen), hol ich den raus: https://www.angelplatz.de/shakespeare-angelhocker-30x32cm--zu0314 (Also das Ding wird von verschiedenen Firmen vermarktet)

 -Wo es möglich ist (Böschung, Sonne) sitz ich hierdrauf: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/fr...VRLTtCh3QlwTkEAQYASABEgKN8_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

 Zusammen wiegen die beiden ca. 1000g, sind vergleichsweise
 winzig und man beibt auch nicht zu lange sitzen, vor allem
 weil im ersten Fall nach ca. 20min ungeheuerliche Rückenschmerzen einsetzen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Problem ist dass der Hocker umgehend die form des Kissens annehmen würde. Mein Favorit ist der hier, lt. Amazon trägt er 150kg und lt. Herstellerseite 100kg. Wenn ich geklärt habe wie es der Verkäufer  dahingehend mit der Garantie hält schlage ich ggf. zu


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist dass der Hocker umgehend die form des Kissens annehmen würde. Mein Favorit ist der hier, lt. Amazon trägt er 150kg und lt. Herstellerseite 100kg. Wenn ich geklärt habe wie es der Verkäufer dahingehend mit der Garantie hält schlage ich ggf. zu



Für 20 tacken würd ich das Experiment einfach wagen. Und ich meine, was soll Dir (Laut Amazon)
 Mr. Longgangqubujijiedaoshuijingshequ schon groß garantieren? Ich könnt mir sogar vorstellen, wenn einst Deine Enkel mal ein Ersatzteil für den Hocker, dass die dann nicht mehr vorrätig sind..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieh an, soweit hatte ich gar nicht geguckt... mr. Longgangqubujijiedaoshuijingshequ ist sicher ein Mann von Ehre.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Guten Morgen!
Eine ganze Hakenbox zu verlieren tut weh - als Junge bin ich mal ne komplette Kiste mit 2 Ambassadeur und zig Rapalas losgeworden.
Darunter leide ich noch heute, weshalb ich auch kaum noch Ausrüstung ans Wasser trage und auf das Mitgeführte wirklich achtgebe.. .

Die Auswahl der Haken für verschiedene Zwecke unterliegt natürlich dem Geschmack, aber mehr noch der negativen Erfahrung; greifen tun die alle irgendwie, aber wenn was bricht, ist bei mir sofort der Ofen aus.. .

An Dosen benutze ich, oft unter wirklich Material vernichtenden Umständen, fast ausschließlich Plano und Meiho - Meiho ist deutlich robuster.
Wenn mir die Einteilung nicht passt, greife ich zum Dremel.. .

Als Sitzgelegenheit verwende ich sehr gerne faltbare Kanusitze von Crazy Creek, die sind leicht, robust und haben eine hohe Rückenlehne - da können wir den ganzen Tag drinn rumlümmeln.
Was ich ebenfalls ganz gut finde, sind diese Dreibeinhocker aus dem Jagdbedarf - die haben auch diesen "Classy Look".
Meinen habe ich leider beim angeln vergessen - soviel zum "aufdieausrüstungachten.."
Tatsächlich ist es ganz einfach, mit sehr leichter und trotzdem  ausreichender Ausrüstung zu leben, wenn man vorgeht wie A. MacKenzie: Von dem was man unbedingt zu benötigen glaubt, nimmt man ein Drittel.. .
Petri


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Als Sitzgelegenheit verwende ich sehr gerne faltbare Kanusitze
> Tatsächlich ist es ganz einfach, mit sehr leichter und trotzdem ausreichender Ausrüstung zu leben, wenn man vorgeht wie A. MacKenzie: Von dem was man unbedingt zu benötigen glaubt, nimmt man ein Drittel.. .
> Petri



Morgen, Rhinefisher,

Die Kanusitze sind ne Recherche im Outdoorladen wert-das beste beider Welten? Dankeschön!

Schon richtig, aber welches Drittel? Welches?|wavey:
hg

Minimax


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich nehme diesen mit ans Wasser. Der hat sich bei mir bewährt.
Schön finde ich die gerade Sitzfläche.

https://www.amazon.de/Tritthocker-Klapphocker-Kinderhocker-Sitzhocker-Klappstuhl/dp/B075RG2RP6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1525763123&sr=8-6&keywords=klapphocker

im Winter oder wenn es etwas bequemer sein soll mit solch einem Kissen.

https://www.artikel-fuchs.de/garten...O3ch1gEyBNfOVHWlH0KMS3X_gRcn95YRoChLgQAvD_BwE

 das wird mit einer Kordel befestigt, damit es nicht weg fliegt.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin mittlerweile, Gott sei dank, So weit das alles locker in einen Rucksack passt und ich nur die Angeln und Stuhl tragen muss. 

Eine ganze Weile ging nix unter 2x rennen |uhoh: 

Viel weniger nehme ich jetzt aber auch nicht mit. Es ist nur deutlich besser sortiert und gepackt. Der Rucksack ist auch deutlich angenehmer als der carryall. Der Stuhl mit seinen 3,4 Kilo ist auch sehr angenehm zu tragen. Da werde ich aber noch eine Halterung am Rucksack anbringen um den Stuhl zu befestigen

Edit: sind 3,2 Kilo und belastbar bis 180kg lt Hersteller. Und das wichtigste für mich..... Armlehnen. Mags irgendwie garnicht ohne


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Welchen Stuhl hast du denn?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe den Fox Duralight 

Hab glaube 5 Std meinen Hintern im Angelladen platt gesessen und den dann mitgenommen. Die Auswahl an leichten Stühlen ist leider begrenzt. Bequemlichkeit, Komfort und Gewicht passen. Campingstühle sind mir in einem Jahr 3 Stück kaputt gegangen... Deshalb gab es was vernünftiges.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Grundsätzlich interessant aber unhandlich... wenn die Rückenlehne höher wäre wäre der Fox ne Alternative zu meinem doppelt so schweren Ansitzstuhl (irgendwas von Sänger/Anaconda), aber zum mobilen Angeln eher ungeeignet


----------



## Warti

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ne klappbare,und eigentlich unkapputtbare Hitsche vom Netto für 5,99€. Sitzhöhe ist zwar nur 40cm,aber mir reicht das aus.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Die Rückenlehne hätte ruhig etwas höher ausfallen können. Habe auch danach im Angelladen gesucht aber bin nicht fündig geworden. Alles andere war deutlich zu schwer. 

Für den mobilen Angler könnte man evtl mal ein Auge auf das korum roving Kit werfen. Bei den Engländern deutlich billiger als hier zu erwerben. 

Der Stuhl ist zwar fast gleich aber das System am sich sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab mal zwei alte Angelstühle günstig in den Kleinanzeigen geschossen. Die sind wahrscheinlich älter als ich selbst, halten aber bisher alles aus. Besonders hervorzuheben ist die verstellbare Rückenlehne die (wie bei fast allen Karpfenstühlen) mit so Ratschen an den Seiten festgeschraubt wird. Nur sind diese eben aus Metall und zeigen keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinugen - anders als bei diversen Karpfenstühlen die ich schon hatte. Bei denen waren diese Plasteratschen nach 2-3 Jahren eben rundgeschliffen ... naja - Männergewicht eben. Grazil wie ein junges Flusspferd 

Zu dem Stuhl hab ich mir ne Tasche zum Umhängen gekauft in die dann auch Futter, Banksticks und dergleichen gehen. Dazu noch 'ne Umhängetasche mit allem Kram und zwei Ruten in eine Hand ... und man hat sogar die zweite Hand frei um sich am Hintern zu kratzen.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das mußte für 2 Wochen Paddeln auf der Loire reichen.
Und das tat es dann auch - Gesamtgewicht war glaube ich mit Ruten ca. 3kg.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Spinnfischen braucht man ja auch kaum was


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*






Mein kleines Besteck.

Es reicht für Kurzansitze und Wander-Angeln.
Das kommt in eine kleine Iso Tasche mit Anfutter und Ködern.
Fertig.
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haha ihr seit ja leicht unterwegs...
Ich hab immer Sitzkiepe, Carryall und son fettes Rutenfutteral mit glaube 6 Ruten dabei (Stick-Match, Waggler-Match, Slider-Match, Picker, Feeder, Method, Kescherstab, Distance-Sticks waren dabei noch nie benutzt, Rutenauflagen) alle aufgebaut, benutze meist zwar nur 2 aber würde mich nicht wohl fühlen wenn ich genau die die man jetzt braucht nicht dabei hab.

Ist schon so einiges zu schleppen aber es heißt ja auch Sportfischen!
Und wenn ich erstmal bequem sitze brauch ich nicht mehr aufstehen, alles mit Tablets um mich rum griffbereit und in 5 Min aufgebaut incl. Ruten.

Ich glaub ich mach was falsch...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nene alles gut. Sieht bei mir fast genauso aus  Die Distance Sticks sind nur bei mir rausgeflogen da ich sie ebenfalls nie benutzt habe. Und Ruten nehme ich max 3 mit da ich eh nur mit 2 angeln darf und vorher weiß was ich vor habe. Kleinteile habe ich ebenfalls lieber zu viel als zu wenig dabei ^^

Passt jetzt alles in den Rucksack. Vorher war es bei mir auch der carryall


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist dass der Hocker umgehend die form des Kissens annehmen würde. Mein Favorit ist der hier, lt. Amazon trägt er 150kg und lt. Herstellerseite 100kg. Wenn ich geklärt habe wie es der Verkäufer  dahingehend mit der Garantie hält schlage ich ggf. zu



Kannst du alles knicken. Der Stuhl wurde sicherlich von der Belastbarkeit her auf glattem, schönen Boden vermesse. Ich habe von diesen Dingern schon 5 Stück zerdrückt. Die Hocker... Fanger wir gar nicht erst an, aus dem Dreibein wird ein Loch im Steißbein.

Das Problem ist ja, bei einem Biss etwa, das man beschleunigt aufsteht und dieser ständige Druck auf der Sitzgelegenheit führt irgendwann zum Knockout.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum Spinnfischen braucht man ja auch kaum was



He he he - da ist auch die komplette Grund- und Posenausstattung dabei...:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Problem ist die Tasche. Die alte lederne Umhängetasche  sieht zwar schick aus aber neigt zur Verformung bei Gewicht. Ein Ramen aus dickem Draht o.ä. um die Form zu halten wäre sinnvoll. Deswegen liebäugle ich mit einer Roving Bag und ein, zwei sinnvoll unterteilbaren Tackleboxen


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kannst du alles knicken. Der Stuhl wurde sicherlich von der Belastbarkeit her auf glattem, schönen Boden vermesse. Ich habe von diesen Dingern schon 5 Stück zerdrückt. Die Hocker... Fanger wir gar nicht erst an, aus dem Dreibein wird ein Loch im Steißbein.
> 
> Das Problem ist ja, bei einem Biss etwa, das man beschleunigt aufsteht und dieser ständige Druck auf der Sitzgelegenheit führt irgendwann zum Knockout.


Hat wer mit dem Walkstool Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab in letzter Zeit entweder auf Plastik-Klapphockern wie „schomi” sie verlinkt hat oder auf einem „Black&Decker” Klapphocker mit Beutel unten gethront. 
Ist für mich absolut okay, solange das Ufer halbwegs eben ist.

Ein Feederchair ist mir zu sperrig.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute erneut an einem kleinen Parkteich, nur mit Kamera, ohne Angelzeugs.






Sah gut aus momentan - das Kraut sprießt aber schnell und bald wird der Teich bis auf ganz wenige 
Stellen mit feinem Gerät nicht mehr zu beangeln sein.





Will da evtl. in den kommenden Tagen mal frühmorgens hin. 
Nicht auf dem Bild (etwa 3-4m rechts): 
liegt ein metallener Abfallbehälter als Zeuge der Zivilisation auf dem Grund ;-/





Als ich auf den Betonklotz stieg, schwamm eine knapp über 30cm lange Tinca langsam zu den Rotfedern, 
die so in etwa 4m die Sonne genossen.
Tja, falls ich an so einer Stelle einen besseren Fisch hake, hilft nur noch der Gang ins Wasser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat wer mit dem Walkstool Erfahrungen gemacht?



Schöne Sache. Wäre etwas, was mir fehlt, gerade wenn ich auf Frequenz fische und mehr am stehen bin. Zwischenweg mal sitzen ist dann Klasse!

Ich hatte eben auf Amazon nen 4 Bein gesehen, klein wie die Dreier, mit bis zu 150kg! Wir werden etwas finden, denn ich muss gestehen:

Meine Sitzbox ist toll, aber für 6/10 Dingen auch zu groß. Ich kann da soviel Kram reinwerfen, das es einfach keinen Sinn ergibt. Die ganzen Köder und sonstige Spielereien in Punkto Futter habe ich ja immer in meinem Eimer. 

Und am kleinen Fluss will ich dieses Jahr wandern, gefolgt vom Buhnen-Hopping an der Elbe. Ne Box geht zwar, aber auch dort stehst du mehr, als das du sitzt, gerade mit der Pose im Gepäck.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schöne Sache. Wäre etwas, was mir fehlt, gerade wenn ich auf Frequenz fische und mehr am stehen bin. Zwischenweg mal sitzen ist dann Klasse!


Auch nicht uninteressant: bagobago


> Ich hatte eben auf Amazon nen 4 Bein gesehen, klein wie die Dreier, mit bis zu 150kg!


 bitte link, ggf. per PN



> Und am kleinen Fluss will ich dieses Jahr wandern, gefolgt vom Buhnen-Hopping an der Elbe. Ne Box geht zwar, aber auch dort stehst du mehr, als das du sitzt, gerade mit der Pose im Gepäck.


Vielleicht so ne blaue Brandungsbox von Shakespeare bspw? Gibt da auch rucksack mods für


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ so ein bagobago-Dingens halte ich für nur an wenigen, befestigten Stellen nutzbar. An den meisten Ufern sackt man zu fix ein auf einem Sitzmöbel mit derartig dünnen Füßen.
Und wie robust so ein Teil ist, wenn es nicht ganz gleichmäßig belastet wird: ich hab Zweifel.
Schick ist so ein Rucksack ja, aber eher was für Städtereisende.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mag vielleicht an mir liegen aber da schleppe ich lieber 2 - 3 Kilo mehr als mich mit Notlösung zufrieden zu geben. Der nutzen an verschiedenen Stellen kommt da zusätzlich dazu. Kann ja verstehen das man so wenig wie möglich ans Wasser schleppen möchte.. aber deshalb auf allen Komfort verzichten um 30 Sekunden schneller wo anders zu sein?


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo, hat sich schon mal jemand mit einem Sitztrolley beschäftigt; z.B. von Behr oder Browning. Habe früher mal damit geliebäugelt, habe das dann aber nicht weiter verfolgt da ich eine alte englische Sitzkiepe günstig bekommen konnte. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für das kleine Gepäck plus sitzen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: grundsätzlich schätze ich Komfort. Deswegen will ich ja fürs Wander- und Spinnangeln einen möglichst leichten Stuhl mit geringem packmaß haben. Bei Ansitzen geht nichts über einen Karpfenstuhl.

@Heinz: fürs Trotting etc. Glaube eher too much. Hält sowas denn krankhaft zierliche Gestalten wie FF und mich aus?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hihi, nicht ohne Schmunzeln lese ich von Euren Hockerbelastbarkeitsnöten und Statikproblemen 
Nachdem Temperaturen unter 20 Grad und kräftigere Brisen für mich ernsthafte Gefahren sind, kommt mir bei diesem Thema endlich mal meine phasmidenhafte Gestalt zupass: Für mich würde wahrscheinlich auch ein Tetrapack als Hocker reichen.:vik:
 Aber sehr interessante Erörterungen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei meinen kurzen Abendansitzen reicht ein einfacher Hocker vollkommen aus. 
Fürs richtige Ansitzangeln ziehts mich ja eher an sehr abgelegene Stellen, da will ich einfach nicht mehr schleppen (teilweise durchs Unterholz) als ohnehin schon dabei ist. 
Der leichte Fox-Stuhl, Xianeli, ist aber sicher ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dachte mal an sowas https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01MTRB7J8/ref=asc_df_B01MTRB7J852332371/?tag=googshopde-21&creative=22434&creativeASIN=B01MTRB7J8&linkCode=df0&hvadid=214084335777&hvpos=1o5&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2263432470651125805&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=20236&hvtargid=pla-313972960294&th=1&psc=1 aber leider nicht zu gebrauchen bei weichem Untergrund


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bei meinen kurzen Abendansitzen reicht ein einfacher Hocker vollkommen aus.
> Fürs richtige Ansitzangeln ziehts mich ja eher an sehr abgelegene Stellen, da will ich einfach nicht mehr schleppen (teilweise durchs Unterholz) als ohnehin schon dabei ist.
> Der leichte Fox-Stuhl, Xianeli, ist aber sicher ne Überlegung wert.



Kann den auch wirklich empfehlen. Sieht man mal von der kurzen Rückenlehne ab ist es wirklich ein toller Stuhl der dank des Gewichtes kaum auffällt. Bin jetzt nicht der ultra mobile Angler aber ich denke auch dann würde ich den mitnehmen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast: ich hab mal ne Weile über die Browing Black Magic Trolly Comfort Box (was für ein Name!) nachgedacht, aber sie für mich persönlich als unpraktisch verworfen. Eben weil ich öfters abseits befestigter Wege unterwegs bin. Ne Weide oder Koppel zu überqueren geht ja noch mit einem Trolley, aber im Gestrüpp hört der Spaß dann auf.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Xianeli: Vielleicht lassen sich ja Schlammteller an der Sitzgelegenheit montieren?

Geomas: Dachte eher auch an einen Umbau als Rucksack. Dann hat man aber immer noch die verstellbaren Beine.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielleicht tricast. Aber ich bin nicht so der Bastler ehrlich gesagt. Das Transportmaß und Gewicht  ist jedenfalls genial.

Laut Beschreibung sind die Füße ja gegen tieferes eindringen in weichen Boden. Traue dem aber nicht wirklich, sind auch relativ klein


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Achtung, bei dem wirklich sehr klein und leicht packbaren und interessanten Stuhltyp muss man aber die Sitzfläche beim Zusammenbau extra aufziehen- aber im Grunde sehr verführerisch.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Achtung, bei dem wirklich sehr klein und leicht packbaren und interessanten Stuhltyp muss man aber die Sitzfläche beim Zusammenbau extra aufziehen- aber im Grunde sehr verführerisch.



Richtig, aber das dürfte kein Problem darstellen. Kaufe trotzdem ungern ungetestete Dinge ^^ sonst wäre es womöglich schon lange meins


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Richtig, aber das dürfte kein Problem darstellen. Kaufe trotzdem ungern ungetestete Dinge ^^ sonst wäre es womöglich schon lange meins



Interessant ist ja das das Teilchen offenbar einzeln höhenverstellbare Beine hat- immens wichtig am Ufer.

 Den gibt es übrigens auch (allerdings dann in Rot) mit einem Zusatzteil "Sandcover" gegen einsinken:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B076KBVJ6G/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?pd_rd_i=B076KBVJ6Gp13NParams&th=1

Ist dann aber gleich mal teurer. Vielleicht ein ähnliches Teil selbst herstellen?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja das das Teilchen offenbar einzeln höhenverstellbare Beine hat- immens wichtig am Ufer.
> 
> Den gibt es übrigens auch (allerdings dann in Rot) mit einem Zusatzteil "Sandcover" gegen einsinken:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B076KBVJ6G/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?pd_rd_i=B076KBVJ6Gp13NParams&th=1
> 
> Ist dann aber gleich mal teurer. Vielleicht ein ähnliches Teil selbst herstellen?



Dein link funktioniert leider nicht  laut Beschreibung sind die Füße gegen einsinken in Sand und Co. Sie sehen aber so klein aus :/


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Dachte mal an sowas https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01MTRB7J8/ref=asc_df_B01MTRB7J852332371/?tag=googshopde-21&creative=22434&creativeASIN=B01MTRB7J8&linkCode=df0&hvadid=214084335777&hvpos=1o5&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2263432470651125805&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=20236&hvtargid=pla-313972960294&th=1&psc=1 aber leider nicht zu gebrauchen bei weichem Untergrund



Das Ding hatte ich mal als Original von Crazy Creek; sehr teuer und meinen höchst agilen 130kg leider nicht gewachsen...#q


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja was war denn als maximale traglast angegeben?   glaube aber auch das die traglast niemals der Realität entspricht


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe seit Ewigkeiten den Fox Adjusta Level Chair. Smart, leicht und robust. Das neuere, aktuelle Modell kommt auch mit einem Tragegurt daher. Für meine Verhältnisse der ideale Stuhl, wenn man mit verkleinertem Gepäck daherkommen will.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wollte den hier mal für meine Frau bestellen https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/_carp-shop/liegen-stuehle/avid-carp-compact-chair.html

Kann ja dann berichten wie er sich so macht. Punktabzug für die nicht verstellbaren Beine aber da sie eh immer nur kurz dabei sitzt ist das unproblematisch


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wollte ich mir bei Askari die fest bestellte Rute abholen und das Mistding war nicht da.
> Meine Frau meinte ich sei rot angelaufen...:r:r.
> 
> @ Kochtopf: Die Schwinge war natürlich nicht vorrätig.. .
> 
> NIE WIEDER ASKARI!!
> 
> Jetzt zum Angenehmen:
> Von eine Brücke aus, konnte ich ein Rudel Döbel beobachten.
> So rund 1 Dutzend Tiere von 50-60cm, die jedes antreibende Blatt aufsaugten, offensichtlich gründlich ablutschten und es dann wieder ausspuckten.
> Es juckte mir dermaßen in den Fingern - aber dank der Firma, deren Namen ich nie wieder aussprechen werde, stand ich ja ohne Rute da....#d.
> 
> Jetzt muß ich mal was zur Beruhigung einnehmen...:c
> 
> Ach ja - dickes Petri zum zweiten Platz FF!




Kleines Update gefällig?
Da ich mich ja schon geistig auf die Rute eingestellt hatte, wurde das gute Stück dann bei NF77 bestellt.
Leider versenden die mit GLS und GLS ist wie ein schwarzes Loch.. .
Seit Montag fährt der meine Rute spazieren und konnte das Ding angeblich nicht zustellen - was eine glatte Lüge ist:r.
Kann es möglich sein, das diese Rute und ich einfach nicht zusammenkommen sollen?
Wenn das jetzt auch nicht hinhaut, muß ich hunderte Km fahren, um dann doch noch zu genau dieser Rute zu kommen.
Für ein 35€ Stöckchen...#q:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Xianeli: kann man an Deinem Duralight denn auch einen Feederarm oder dergleichen befestigen?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Irgendwann findet dein GLS Bote deine Haustüre 

Je länger es dauert desto mehr freust du dich aufs Stöckchen. Kenne da jemanden hier der aus Erfahrung sprechen kann


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Xianeli: kann man an Deinem Duralight denn auch einen Feederarm oder dergleichen befestigen?



Da müsste ich ehrlich gesagt nachsehen. Ich gucke später wenn die kleine schläft und Messe mal nach


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke, Xianeli.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also der Durchmesser beträgt 25,5mm. Denke da müsste das meiste dran passen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Vielen Dank! Ich muß mal in mich gehen und Pro und Kontra abwägen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tjaha so ein Kauf soll gut überlegt sein. Ist auch nicht ganz billig. Vielleicht doch erstmal in einen großen Angelladen fahren und gucken was es alles nich so gibt, vielleicht steht ja eine gute alternative dazwischen


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Irgendwann findet dein GLS Bote deine Haustüre
> 
> Je länger es dauert desto mehr freust du dich aufs Stöckchen. Kenne da jemanden hier der aus Erfahrung sprechen kann



:c ARGH, ICH WILL NICHT MEHR DARAN DENKEN!!!
Ab vier Wochen hat die Rute fürs warten lassen einen Frauennamen verdient.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wer viel Bestellt muss sich auf die Nebengeräusche einstellen. Ich habe kein Problem mit, im Nachgang mein Recht einzufordern und die Quote an Fehlern ist wohl unter 5% aufs Jahr gesehen. Vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nicht?  Ach komm schon das war eine Erfahrung fürs Leben. Die Geschichte wird noch in vielen Kochtopf'chen Generation für munkeln sorgen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Tjaha so ein Kauf soll gut überlegt sein. Ist auch nicht ganz billig. Vielleicht doch erstmal in einen großen Angelladen fahren und gucken was es alles nich so gibt, vielleicht steht ja eine gute alternative dazwischen



Ja, muß abwägen zwischen Kosten (sowie Platzbedarf im Haushalt...) und dem tatsächlichen Nutzen am Wasser. 
Für meine Kurzansitze würd ich ohnehin nur einen kleinen Hocker nehmen. Da liegt der Spaß ja auch in der Selbstbeschränkung. 

Wir haben hier einen riesigen Angelladen, leider fehlen denen einige interessante Marken komplett im Programm.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kosten / Nutzen Faktor.... Würde ich danach gehen hätte ich so viele Dinge nicht  was mir zusagt wird gekauft. Die Vernunft kommt dann immer später... Aber dann ist es eh zu spät


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier oder ganz in der Nähe werd ich wohl den Himmelfahrts-Morgen verbringen:






April - Mai - August 
Leider variieren die Blickwinkel. Hoffentlich gibts hier die erste Tinca 2018. Wird Zeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werde das Angeln auf Tincas und Brassen Anfang nächster Woche wieder aufnehmen, im Wechsel mit dem Speedfischen. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, das es im Blank knallen wird. 

Am kleinen Teich werde ich die Schleien liften, im See feedern. Brassen mit dem Meth im Hafen. Speedfischen im Hafen, Teich, See, Baggerloch, Parkteich und an der Buhne. 

Bis zum wichtigsten Wettbewerb des Jahres habe ich noch 4 Wochen, bis dahin sollte ich mit Bread Punch auch einigermaßen klar kommen, da muss ja jeder Handgriff sitzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach und meinen Buddy Opa Günther habe ich auch getroffen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich werde das Angeln auf Tincas und Brassen Anfang nächster Woche wieder aufnehmen, im Wechsel mit dem Speedfischen. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, das es im Blank knallen wird.
> 
> Am kleinen Teich werde ich die Schleien liften, im See feedern. Brassen mit dem Meth im Hafen. Speedfischen im Hafen, Teich, See, Baggerloch, Parkteich und an der Buhne.
> 
> ...



In Sachen Methode bin ich noch unsicher - eine Armada von Rotfedern wartet im Parkteich schon auf meine Köder. Vielleicht probier ichs mit Pellets. Oder ich mach die nächste Dose Kidneybohnen auf.

Brot ist mir etwas „zu heiß”, da in diesem Teich das Wassergeflügel regelmäßig gefüttert wird und die Bleßrallen (Blässhühner...) ja relativ geschickte Taucher sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Breadpunch und Liquid Bread gehen eigentlich, sofern keine Haubentaucher im Rennen sind. Der Ball geht schnell runter und arbeit, der Hakenköder hinterher. Man angelt beim Speedfischen ja auch recht dicht vor der Nase. Da gehen die Enten bei uns nicht immer so dicht ran, es sind aber auch relativ wenige auf dem See, die Gänse sind da eher die Dominatoren zurzeit.

Problem wird einfach die Frequenz sein. Auf jeden Fisch eine Flocke kostet Zeit. Eine Made dagegen kann konsequenter gefischt werden. Brot dagegen in Kombi als Futter/Köder ist natürlich am Parkteich eine Bank.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Irgendwann findet dein GLS Bote deine Haustüre
> 
> Je länger es dauert desto mehr freust du dich aufs Stöckchen. Kenne da jemanden hier der aus Erfahrung sprechen kann




Spaßvogel.... .
Es ist keinesfalls gesichert das GLS jemals Kochtopfs Türe findet.. .

Gestern Abend, nach einem massiven Mailbombardement richtung GLS, kam die Nachricht dass mein Paket im GLS Paketshop lagere.
Also flott den Kilometer dorthin gelatscht und mein Paket sofort erspäht.
Als ich das Ding hochhebe, stelle ich fest dass der Karton mittig durchgebrochen ist.
Messer gezückt, Karton zerlegt und festgestellt dass alles OK war - welch eine Erleichterung...:vik: .
Der Typ im Shop war total nett und gab mir den Tipp niemals irgendetwas mit GLS zu transportieren.....|kopfkrat.

Das scheint ziehmlich genau die Art Rute zu sein, nach der ich gesucht habe und die ich ohne euer Zutun garnicht auf dem Schirm gehabt hätte.
Also vielen Dank dafür...#6

FF: Beim Speedfischen haben sich bei mir bloß 2 Köder als gut herauskristallisiert; Made/Pinkie und Mystic - alles Andere kostet zuviel Zeit.
Wenn genug Alven vor Ort waren, konnte man durchaus 150-200 Fische/Stunde fangen - das ist mit jeder Form von Brotködern ziehmlich ausgeschlossen.
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sie haben meine Türe gefunden aber auf GLS reagiere ich mit einer Posttraumatischen Belastungsstörung... schln dass du das gute Stück in den Händen halten kannst, ich wünsche dir viele Fische und uns viele Berichte über deine Fischzüge!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Rute  

Scheint momentan modern zu sein sich über den Lieferdienst zu beschweren. Meiner streikt momentan ebenfalls oder das Tracking funktioniert nicht. Jedenfalls steckt das Paket seit Montag an einer Station fest. Naja was GLS bei euch ist das ist DPD bei mir.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf die Post kann man sich auch nicht verlassen-  ein an einen Kollegen Nowak adressierter Brief kam auf Arbeit mal erst nach Wochen mit der Aufschrift "Missend to Norway" an - was bei einer Behörde die u.a. Transferleistungen erbringt irgendwie uncool ist


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

34 Minuten bis zum Paketzentrum... Keine Ahnung warum es seit Montag da nicht weiter geht


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kamikazekauf, die nächste...
Heute abend steht Aal an, ich bin kurz zu einem mir bis dato unbekannten Angelladen mit Zoohandlung gefahren; Würmer kaufen. Was erblicke ich da? Drennanposen, Kamasanhaken... nur feine Sachen, mit denen der von diversen Angelzeitschrift-DVDs bekannte Platzhirsch der Region nicht dienen kann. Jetzt habe ich zwei Bobber, drei Loafer und drei Driftbeater neben einem briefchen Kamasanhaken (B980 in 10) und sonstigem Kleinkram eingetütet und habe knapp fünfzig EUR gelatzt - IHR (denn mich als Willensschwaches Wesen trifft keine Schuld) macht mich arm :c

Btw: ist es normal dass die Driftbeateröse überlackiert ist? Kann man die gefahrlos freilegen?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja ist normal. Aber keine Ahnung mit dem freilegen, befestige sie nur mit Posengummi.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Abknibbeln und gut isses!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> FF: Beim Speedfischen haben sich bei mir bloß 2 Köder als gut herauskristallisiert; Made/Pinkie und Mystic - alles Andere kostet zuviel Zeit.
> Wenn genug Alven vor Ort waren, konnte man durchaus 150-200 Fische/Stunde fangen - das ist mit jeder Form von Brotködern ziehmlich ausgeschlossen.
> Petri|wavey:



Geht nicht so sehr um Alven, diese sind aus der Wertung, als vielmehr und Brassen/Rotaugen in Handlänge. Die extreme Frequenz wirst du an diesem Gewässer nicht erreichen, aber 150 Fische in 3 Stunden sind machbar und reichen aus.

Maden und Pinkies etwas vorgealtert halten am Haken eben auch besser. Aber Brot füttern und Anbieten sind halt gute Argumente, alledings ist die Made dort schon immer Köder Nummer Eins gewesen, warum also was neues probieren? Das ist eher der Wunsch nach Verbesserung meinerseits, wird aber sowieso nur semi-gut klappen.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du bist halt ein Fanatiker...:q
Was ich gut verstehe...:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich möchte einfach jede Methode beherrschen. Dauert noch paar Jahre, bis ich das alles drauf habe. Eben gerade ist auch mein neuer Sidetray angekommen. Futterwanne mit Tischablage zusammen. Richtig Klasse und sicher beim Stippen/Pickern/Matchen Gold wert.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Abknibbeln und gut isses!



Das sagst du so einfach mit deinem Jugendlichen leichtsinn 

Abknibbeln sieht da scheußlich aus. Ein kleines Loch durch mehr nicht ( gerade ausprobiert)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wichtig ist ja lediglich dass der Karabiner durch geht


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw: ist es normal dass die Driftbeateröse überlackiert ist? Kann man die gefahrlos freilegen?





Xianeli schrieb:


> Das sagst du so einfach mit deinem Jugendlichen leichtsinn
> 
> Abknibbeln sieht da scheußlich aus. Ein kleines Loch durch mehr nicht ( gerade ausprobiert)





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wichtig ist ja lediglich dass der Karabiner durch geht



Hoffentlich nicht zu Spät: Bei überlackierten Ösen *bitte nicht abknibbeln*. grade beim Driftbeater (Der in der Haltbarkeitskategorie mit seinem Balsakörper übrigens nicht Peters Meisterstück ist, aber ein Superschwimmer) kann das u.U. nach hinten losgehen und die Pose Saugfähig machen!
Bitte nur mit Silikonadapter auf der Schnur befestigen!
hg
Minimax

 edit: *oder sonstwie rummanipulieren*


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kam nochmal rechtzeitig! Gut, geht heute eh nur an den Fluss... doof solche Adapter hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, vielleicht aus nem Wirbel und Schrumpfschlauch was improvisieren


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also wie ich gedacht habe ^^ hatte sie auch nur mit Gummi befestigt


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hast nicht zufällig safety Rigs oder so zu hause?  Die Gummis davon kann man ( richtig gekürzt)  wunderbar dafür missbrauchen. Musste ich mal aus der Not ne Woche in Holland so Fischen und funktionierte prima


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Top Idee! :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Verzeiht den Alarmismus, aber ich hab schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Manipulieren an Posenlackierungen gemacht. Im Zweifelsfall macht man den Weg fürs Wasser frei odr beschädigt die Plastiköse oder ihre Befestigung.

 Als Adapter haben sich bei mir die Aus Silokonschlauch der einfach auf einen etwas größeren Wirbel geschoben ist, so dass nur eine Öse freibleibt bewährt. Man kann den Waggler einfach reinstopfen, und das hält auch (von 20+10g Super Weitwurf Ballisten-Wagglern mal abgesehen). Der Schlauch ist so elastisch, das man bei Bedarf die Pose einfach wechseln kann.
 Plus, man hat nicht das elendige Geschlacker und Gerassel wie mit nem Karabiner.
 Aber den Schlauch nicht zu weit wählen, und auch nicht zu kurz, damit die Pose beim Anhieb auch "anklappen" kann
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefisher: Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute und viel Spaß damit! 
Bitte berichte mal bei Gelegenheit, wie sie sich macht.


Die Driftbeaters sind tatsächlich etwas empfindlich, sowohl der Posenkörper als auch der Blob/Bob oben druff sind etwas anfällig gegenüber zuviel Druck (übervolles Posenetui...).
Macht aber einen Heidenspaß, die ersten Hebebisse damit zu sehen. Die typischen „deutschen Wackelposen” (wie dieses Modell: https://www.gerlinger.de/behr-waggler-pose) sind mir einfach zu bunt an der Antenne. Da muß ich an Zirkus denken.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist schon gut so Minimax #6

Vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht. Zumal die Drennan Posen nicht zu den billigsten zählen. 

Habe eben noch etwas geräumt und von dem Carryall in den Rucksack und umgekehrt. Also gefühlt passt in den Rucksack mehr als in den Carryall... Und Platz ist noch genug für den halben Hausstand ^^ nachher nur mal die Frau fragen ob sie ne Halterung für den Stuhl annähen kann. Das war wohl der Knockout für den carryall der ab nun als Abstellplatz dienen wird


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sieht doch schon fast aus als ob es absicht gewesen wäre


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ prima!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Supi #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau so- wobei: Sitzt der Wirbel auch richtig Stramm? Schlaucdurchmesser für die Pose ist auf jeden Fall genau richtig.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Öhr des Wirbels im Schlauch hat einen größeren Durchmesser als der Schlauch, das bildet mit dem Tönnchen einen gut haltenden Pfropfen. Trockenübungen führen da zu keinerlei Spiel


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann auf zu den Nassübungen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

cool. Der Driftbeater ist ne raffinierte Pose, und zeigt ganz wunderbar Hebebisse. Ich halte ihn auch gegenüber Konkurrenzprodukten für feiner abgestimmt. Seine Achillesferse ist der Empfindliche Posenkörper, dessen Lackierung mit der Zeit längsrisse (Gebrauch und zu volles Posenetui) bekommt. Auch der Übergang Körper-Antenne ist kritisch. Wenn das eintritt, kann eine Schicht rutenlack helfen.
 Zufälligerweise habe ich grade meine Vorräte aufgestockt (Das Matchman Supplies Päckchen kam gestern)- die neuen Driftbeater kommen nun mit mattschwarzer Lackierung daher- ich bin gespannt ob auch sonst unterschiede zu merken sind.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Noch eine gemächliche Woche.......

Bin  grad im Einpacken für bis Sonntag an unser Altwasser. Mal sehen, was unsere Fischlein so treiben. Für den großen See und alle anderen Wassernutzer wirds wohl etwas zu turbulent werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meinst du mit Neu Glasfaser- statt hohlantenne oder gibt es noch was neueres? Wenn letzteres bin ich sehr gespannt, die  Posen machen allesamt nen hochwertigen Eindruck; an den Bobbern konnte ich nicht vorbei, sie sind einfach zu hübsch um ignoriert zu werden  (selbst wenn Peter D. Nicht genau weiss wofür man sie braucht).
War wirklich ein toller kleiner Laden. Gehört einem älteren Ehepaar die schon auf der ganzen Welt geangelt haben und war ausnehmend gut sortiert für meine Bedürfnisse und das mitten in der tiefsten Provinz.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Noch eine gemächliche Woche.......
> 
> Bin  grad im Einpacken für bis Sonntag an unser Altwasser. Mal sehen, was unsere Fischlein so treiben. Für den großen See und alle anderen Wassernutzer wirds wohl etwas zu turbulent werden.



Wir wünschen Dir ein schönes Wochenende, aufregende Drills und einen gut gefüllten Proviantbeutel.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stichwort Drennan-Preise: bei https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/  bekommt man etwas günstiger klassische Posentypen (tatsächlich made in Britain). Die von dem Familienunternehmen gefertigten Posen gibts auch anderswo als „Premier”.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: Petri heil für Deinen Angeltrip! Möge die schwarz-rote Schönheit sich einem ersten Belastungstest unterziehen müssen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Heil Andal. Ein fischreiches langes Wochenende wünsche ich dir. 

Ich fahre jetzt mal gucken ob es Maden in der nähe gibt. Wenn nicht... tja dann wohl ohne  aber ne halbe Rundreise nur für Maden werde ich heute nicht machen


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Peter D. weiß auch nicht alles.. .
Meine Regel ist so: Starke Strömung, tiefes Wasser und ruhige Oberfläche - Avon.
Starke Strömung, Flaches Wasser und verwirbelte Oberfläche - Loafer.
Starke Strömung, tiefes Wasser und verwirbelte Oberfläche - Bobber.
Der Bobber lässt sich bei starker Verwirbelung etwas besser führen als eine Avon, scheint mir dafür aber auch einen Hauch träger zu reagieren.

Andal, hoffentlich kannst Du die Rot-Schwarze Schönheit mit ner Grünen zusammen ablichten - viel Spaß!

Petri#h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Noch eine gemächliche Woche.......
> Bin grad im Einpacken für bis Sonntag an unser Altwasser. Mal sehen, was unsere Fischlein so treiben.


 
 Viel Freude und Erfolg am Wasser wünsche ich Dir!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Neu Glasfaser- statt hohlantenne oder gibt es noch was neueres?



 Die Driftbeater, die ich jetzt erhalten habe, sind mattschwarz lackiert, statt dem bekannten Metallicblau. Ansonsten wirken sie identisch, scheint nur kosmetisch zu sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach jede Methode beherrschen. Dauert noch paar Jahre, bis ich das alles drauf habe. Eben gerade ist auch mein neuer Sidetray angekommen. Futterwanne mit Tischablage zusammen. Richtig Klasse und sicher beim Stippen/Pickern/Matchen Gold wert.



Oh ja - jede Methode beherrschen ist der Goldstandard und natürlich eines wahren Anglers würdig...
Allerdings nicht mit "Abrollerstangen", nicht mit nassen Amseln an 14er Fliegenruten und nicht mit 130lbs Ruten - dafür habe ich Erweiterungen in andere Richtungen.
So besitze ich eine erkläckliche Sammlung an Jagdbögen mit Fish kit, an Fischspeeren und Harpunen...
Wurfnetze und Reusen natürlich auch.. .
Meine Mutter erzählt gerne, dass ich noch bevor ich laufen konnte, in jede Pfütze gekrabbelt bin.. .
Wasser und Fische sind irgendwie mein Ding..:m

Und das Beste: Wenn Du alt bist, hast Du die Hälfte vergessen und darfst weiter lernen.. .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh ja - jede Methode beherrschen ist der Goldstandard und natürlich eines wahren Anglers würdig...
> Allerdings nicht mit "Abrollerstangen", nicht mit nassen Amseln an 14er Fliegenruten und nicht mit 130lbs Ruten - dafür habe ich Erweiterungen in andere Richtungen.
> So besitze ich eine erkläckliche Sammlung an Jagdbögen mit Fish kit, an Fischspeeren und Harpunen...
> Wurfnetze und Reusen natürlich auch.. .
> Meine Mutter erzählt gerne, dass ich noch bevor ich laufen konnte, in jede Pfütze gekrabbelt bin.. .
> Wasser und Fische sind irgendwie mein Ding..:m
> 
> Und das Beste: Wenn Du alt bist, hast Du die Hälfte vergessen und darfst weiter lernen.. .



Jede Methode im Bereich Friedfisch, ich muss da mal fix präzisieren. Raubfische interessieren mich nach vor so gar nicht, warum auch immer. Vielleicht mal mit Spinnern auf Barsche, das wars dann aber auch.

Ich fühle mich einfach jeden Tag aufs neue Gefordert und sehe soviele Dinge, ich ich besser machen könnte, wo ich zu lernen habe, das ich noch lange nicht mit meiner Mission fertig bin.

Morgen gehts dann zum Feedercup an ein neues Gewässer, wird mit Sicherheit mega interessant. Zielfisch wird Brasse sein. Danach gehts ja wieder an die anderen Missionen und Techniken, Taktiken und Zielfische.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn Du das 20 jahre durchhältst, bist Du Großmeister..:m .
Perfektion bis ins kleinste Detail und Elegance in jeder Bewegung - angeln kann wirklich Schönheit beinhalten..:m.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Morgen gehts dann zum Feedercup an ein neues Gewässer, wird mit Sicherheit mega interessant. Zielfisch wird Brasse sein. QUOTE]
> 
> Hoppla, ist da auch ein Gemeinschafts/Hegeangeln? Heißts da wieder Hoffen und Bangen?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erster Aal 2018 im Kescher - ist zwar halb OT aber ich bin merklich erleichtert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Yo, die nächste Session steht morgen Früh an. Danach sind 3 Wochen Pause, dann kommt der große Cup. Elbe ist dann auch dran, da bin ich aber erstmal "unbewaffnet" und muss auch noch üben. Das ist nebst dem Speedfischen das, was ich die nächsten 3 Wochen wohl treiben werde.



> Wenn Du das 20 jahre durchhältst, bist Du Großmeister.. .
> Perfektion bis ins kleinste Detail und Elegance in jeder Bewegung - angeln kann wirklich Schönheit beinhalten...



Ich mag einfach alles an der Angelei. Das Hegefischen, das Trainieren, das Plumsangeln, das Selektieren, die Methoden und Techniken. Es ist so eine endlose Vielfalt, in der ich mich verliere.....


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Petri heil! Du fängst also mit *A* wie Aal an und arbeitest Dich dann durchs Alphabet? Guter Plan!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Viel Erfolg beim morgigen Feedercup! Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Geo, aber ich scheitere schon bei brasse...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Abend an dem kleinen Parkteich, den ich mir gestern angesehen habe. Kids mit „Ghettoblastern” ringsum. Naja, ich war ja auch mal jung ;-)
Notiz an mich selbst: Ohrenstöpsel gehören unbedingt in die Angeltasche.

Hatte zwei leichte Swingtips mit, als Köder nur Mais. Gab dann auch sofort heftige Bisse - sehr schlanke und absolut makellose Plötz von um die 20cm.
Nach ein Paar Rotaugen hab ich mangels anderer Köder improvisiert und ein Maiskorn zwischen zwei Fitzelchen „Imitation Bread” gepackt. Ein Bleischrot ein paar cm vom Haken sollte das Sandwich knapp über Grund halten. 
Die Bisse, die jetzt kamen, konnte ich leider nicht in gelandete Fische verwerten. 






Still ruht der Teich

Hab mich noch mit den netten Anglern ein paar Meter weiter unterhalten, die gezielt erst zur Dämmerung gekommen waren und mit Leuchtpose fischten. Ne schöne Karausche hatten sie schon landen können.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Geo! Und wie gewohnt fast schon poetische Bilder, vielen Dank!

W wie Waller habe ich jetzt auch schon erledigt


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Geo! Und wie gewohnt fast schon poetische Bilder, vielen Dank!
> 
> W wie Waller habe ich jetzt auch schon erledigt



Ja so ist der Alex, erst noch stöhnen und dann gleich mit W weitermachen. 
Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Geo! Und wie gewohnt fast schon poetische Bilder, vielen Dank!
> 
> W wie Waller habe ich jetzt auch schon erledigt



Das Petri geht dann postwendend zurück! Läuft ja mit dem Alphabet, etwas ungeordnet, aber läuft ;-)

War Sarah-Jane gefordert oder biß der Bursche irrtümlich auf eine andere Rute?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auf der 120gr Feeder. War auch nur die Kinderstube -  morgen wird paniert. Sarah Jane liegt mit Köfi auf der Breitkopflauer


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ja so ist der Alex, erst noch stöhnen und dann gleich mit W weitermachen.
> Gruß Heinz



vermutlich ists garkein Waller, sondern ein wallerähnlicher Döbel, die Jungs sind extrem anpassungsfähig und schließlich ists Dunkel. Daher wäre auch ein Fangbericht und näheres zum Fisch auch hier im Friedfischthread völlig legitim.
 Ähnlich wie beim vorhegenden aalähnlichen Aland. Auf jeden Fall schonmal Petri, Kochtopf!

 @Geo und dir auch ein Petri zur erfolgreichen Erkundungsmission an den Parktteich. Die Kids brauchen garkeine Ghettoblaster mehr, die machen das alles mit ihren Handies. Erstaunlich was die für Lautstärken entwickeln können..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, waren vermutlich Bluetooth-Boomboxes oder so'n Kram. Gibt schon interessante Angebote in dem Bereich. Ich leb meinen Spieltrieb anders aus.

Der Parkteich ist schon jetzt voller Kraut. Ursprünglich wollte ich da ja morgen in aller Frühe hin, werd aber wohl umdisponieren und vermutlich einen Teich irgendwo auf dem Land heimsuchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gestern Abend konnten mein LFB (local fishing buddy) und ich endlich mal gemeinsam auf Aal gehen. Da es beim Treffen gegen 19:00 noch hell war und bei meinem Kumpel die Döbel vorher bereits prächtig in Kinderstubengröße gebissen hatten montierte ich Sarah Jane mit der Pin :l mein neuerworbener 3SSG-Bobber machte sich vorzüglich an dieser Combo, die Montage wurde mit meinem bewährten 6er Butthaken durchgebunden. Als Köder diente eine gerissene Flocke Brötchenkrume, doch die Döbel straften Sarah Jane und mich mit Missachtung. Der Versuch mit driftenden Dendros noch einen Johnny zum Landgang zu überreden schlug ebenso fehl. Also nach knapp einer Stunde ummontiert - Penn Spinfisher 4500 (iirc) mit 30er FC beschichteter Billigmono aus dem Decathlon  (die macht btw nen guten Eindruck), Birnenblei, Stahlvorfach, Winzköfi mit Einzelhaken an Sarah Jane, der Köfi wurde der Grubenreiner'schen Stiefelbehandlung unterzogen und die Montage mit Haargummifreilauf unter einem überhängenden Baum abgelegt, an der Feeder gab es die bewährte 35er Schnur, laufendes Hölzl und 30er Vorfach mit VMC Wurmhaken Größe 8 (die mE aber größer ausfallen)Montage. Die klassische Aalmontage war ich ca. 20m vor mir aus, da es hinter dem Wehr beim Kloster Breitenau größtenteils extrem flach ist und da eine Rinne verläuft. Dann passierte erstmal lange nix, bis gegen 22:00 die Bisse anfingen. Verhaltene, kaum wahrnehmbare Bisse die sich bei der Köderkontrolle mitunter erst bestätigen sollten. 
Gespannt wie eine aufputschmittelsüchtige Harfe starrte ich auf die Spitze der Feederrute an der Miniknicki tadellos seinen Dienst verrichtete und irgendwanb konnte ich einen halbwegs deutlichen Biss vermelden, anschlag und - nix. Rangekurbelt und kurz vorm rausheben wurde sich plötzlich beschwert und gekämpft-  es hing ein kleiner Aal(and)! Er hatte so spitz gebissen das er in dem moment in dem die Spannung von der Sehne genommen wurde vom Haken fiel. Kurzes, verschwommenes Foto aufgenommen und dann sollte er wieder seinem Element überantwortet werden, doch das muggsche Aas fand einen Weg aus dem Kescher und fiel auf die Steinmauer des Anlegers, ich nahm meinen Taktischen Falteimer und goß ihn zurück in sein Element; ich hielt das für besser als ihn anzufassen. Was ohnehin zweifelhaft erfolgreich gewesen wäre.
Kurz darauf rappelte es  Karton und nach dem Anschlag gab es deutlich stärkere Gegenwehr an der Feeder. Ich hoffte auf einen maßigen Aaland für Pfanne oder Räucherofen doch oh weh, es war ein dreissiger Johnny im Wallerkostüm! Leider hatte er den Haken bis zur Schwanzspitze geschluckt und musste abgeschlagen werden.
Mein Köfi sorgte bis Mitternacht für keinerlei Action also wurde er der Tierwelt im Dickicht geopfert und sexy Sarah bekam die klassische Aalandmontage die sie sich so gewünscht hat. Ich weiss nicht ob es an den generell eher vorsichtigen Bissen oder an der Weichheit der Rute lag (es wurde btw mit dem Avon-Tip gefischt. Bei zwei Ruten habe ich gerne wenigstens eine mit hörbarem Signal, zwei Knicklichter im Auge zu behalten strengt an und nervt) aber wirklich gebimmelt hat es nur einmal; es wurde bei fast geschlossener Bremse mehrere Meter Schnur abgezogen bevor die Spannung abfiel (vermutlich in ein Krautfeld geschwommen) und lies mich, meinen Kescherknecht und Sarah Jane verdattert am Ufer zurück.
Bisse kamen in hoher Frequenz, allerdings nur auf Tauwurm. Und nichts blieb hängen, zum Mäuse melken... gegen drei beschlossen wir feierabend zu machen, unmittelbar nachdem der letzte, aufs Vorfach gefädelte Wurm abgepflückt wurde.
Ein schöner Angelabend, aber an der Bissausbeute kann gearbeitet werden


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lieber Kochtopf,
 vielen Dank für den schön geschriebenen, interessanten Bericht. Es hat doch seinen ganz eigenen Reiz, in finsterer Nacht dem Döbel in seinen verschiedenen Verkleidungen nachzustellen, und das diese bei Dir vorhanden und beissfreudig sind dürfte klar sein.. was da wohl für einer so rasant Schnur genommen hat? Auf jeden Fall Petri zu den
 beiden Fischen! Ging Angelkumpel leer aus?
 Interessant ist, das ich jetzt ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habe: 1. Tauwurm ist Trumpf- ab Sonnenuntergang. 2. Ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt (bei mir hier liegt er ca. zwischen 21.30-22.00) Geht's richtig los mit der Aktivität, sogar mit Doppelbiss.
 3. Fürchterliche Bissverwertung! Ohne das jetzt näher auszuführen (ich hoffe man kann mir folgen) vielleicht ist ein -bei mir- Grund die zarte Spitzenangelei mit moderaten Gewichten 20 und entsprechendem frühen Anhieb: Ein Tauwurm ist immerhin schon ein Brocken. Ich werde mal einen Versuch mit robustem Gerät und Montage starten, wie uns einst die Alten lehrten. Ich glaube, ein schweres Blei könnte als sicherer "Umlenkanker" vielleicht sogar unauffälliger in der Nibbelphase sein.
 Eine persönliche Anmerkung: Zweifellos sind Angelruten weiblich, das ist ja klar. Dennoch würde ich persönlich nicht so weit gehen, sie speziell zu benennen, das könnte u.U. dem Objekt zuviel Mana/Hau verleihen (Kohl 2003, Die Macht der Dinge)
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War gestern Abend auch los. Mit Picker und Match die gleiche Stelle befischt an einem Baggersee. Leider hat dieser mehr als einen halben Meter höheres Wasser als normal so das meine Stellen alle nicht erreichbar waren. Wie das kommt weiß ich auch nicht.
Naja schöne Blasentepiche an meiner Stelle und drumherum aber trotz Wechsel auf Match und ständiges Schiessen von Maden gab es nichts, gar nichts. Kein Biss...
Waren vielleicht doch Faulgase.

Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eine persönliche Anmerkung: Zweifellos sind Angelruten weiblich, das ist ja klar. Dennoch würde ich persönlich nicht so weit gehen, sie speziell zu benennen, das könnte u.U. dem Objekt zuviel Mana/Hau verleihen (Kohl 2003, Die Macht der Dinge)


Ich denke da hat sich ein prinzipielles Problem aufgetan, das übliche Werbungsschema Sex-sells oder evtl. war das modisch-aktuelle Genderproblem die Wurzel :q , und die Falsch-Gentrifizierung behindert sehr das Angelkarma, der Stecken krümmt sich beleidigt , denn:

Angel"ruten" sind wie Speere und Pfeile, Lanzen, Dolche und Schwerter, und die sind alle deutlich männlich. Das Problem haben wir schon bei der Grundkomponente, dem Blank. Es heißt im Zweifel der Blank, auf keinen Fall die Blank, eher noch das Blank (das wäre genau das Jungfrau).
Heißt eigentlich auch: Der Angelstab oder Angelstecken oder Angelkran oder Schnurausleger ...
Was außerdem klar in der natürlichen Weise nachvollziehbar ist.

Und jemand hat ein Kuckucksei ins Anglernest geschummelt ...

Aber deutsch-dümmliche Artikel gibt es leider viele (ich nenne nur das Mädchen), kein Wunder, dass viele die neutral gehaltenen Anglizismen bevorzugen (und die Brits immer voraus waren, mindestens seit dem 30jährigen und damit nun genau 400 Jahre). 
Da ist mal aufräumen und durchputzen angesagt! #6

Also, *die Rute* hat ausgedient, es kommt *der Rüther* ! :m :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vom Hero to Zero oder wie war das?! Die Lose haben heute abermals bestimmt, wer vorne Landet, wer eine lange Nase zieht. Aber bevor ich in den Schnack einsteige, einige lobende Worte erneut zum Veranstalter. Sehr, sehr gut und extrem toll organisiert.







Beim Treffen war zumindest klar, das es ein eher freundschaftliches Angeln wird. Es war nicht so distanziert, wie man es von größeren Veranstaltungen kennt. Kaffee, ein Stück Kuchen und ein toller Einstand in den Herrentag waren sofort gewährleistet. Bei manchen Events bekommt man nicht mal eine Begrüßung.

Als wir zum Losen kamen, war ich bestrebt eine nahe liegende Stelle zu bekommen. Man muss dann einfach nicht weit laufen. Das war schon mal Fehler Nummer 1, also der Gedanke. Ich kannte das Gewässer aber nicht, da nimmt man eh jede Situation an. Ich zog die Nummer 9. Yaaaay, wie immer kein Außenplatz, diese sind generell beliebt. Macht nichts, dachte ich mir.

Mein Buddy, mit dem ich oft schon smalltalk hielt, ein netter Geselle, warnte mich gleich, das ich ins Klo gegriffen hatte. Wir saßen auf der wesentlich tieferen Seite. Ich war innerlich gefestigt, die Situation anzunehmen, wusste aber, wenn so ein Rookey klar Kommuniziert, was Sache ist, das ich heute hartes Brot vor mir haben werden.

Als ich an meiner Stelle ankam, gleich die Ernüchterung. Es ging steile 100cm runter, dann ein kurzer Absatz und sofort 150cm Wassertiefe, geschätzt. Hältern wäre nicht möglich gewesen. Ich baute routiniert alles auf, legte mir die Dinge zurecht. Beim Loten fiel mir schon auf, das sowohl Boden, als auch Tiefe angesprochenen Nachteil zur Wirklichkeit werden lassen wird.






Startpfiff. Ich fütterte auf eine kurze Distanz an, vielleicht 15 Meter. Da keine Strukturen im Wasser zu finden waren, spielte es im ersten Moment keine Rolle. Die Teilnehmer links und rechts von mir warfen wesentlich weiter raus. 40 Meter würde ich schätzen.

Die ersten Stunde zog ins Land, immer wieder spielte ich mit den Dips, Lockstoffen und Korbbeigaben. Nichts, kein Zupfer. Allerdings gab es diese auch nicht bei den Nummern 7 bis 12. Angesprochenes Szenario beim Losen traf vollends zu. Die Prognose war ein Volltreffer.






Mein Nebenmann fing dann eine Brasse, ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, das bei mir ebenfalls etwas gehen wird und war innerlich im Gedanken vertieft, ob er es denn schaffen würde, die Fische am Platz zu halten. Denn eines steht fest, würde er jetzt Fangen, mache ich etwas falsch. Es ging aber nichts weiter bei ihm und selbigen Stillstand erlebte auch ich. Zumindest aber eine Muschel konnte ich verhaften.






Zumindest etwas positives gab es bis zur 2 Stunde des Angels. Mein neuer Sidetray ist Gold wert und macht so richtig Spaß. Er nimmt eine recht große Menge Futter auf, steht wie eine Eins, der Tisch hat auch genug zu bieten, um für den modernen Matchangler passig zu sein.











Bis zum Gong, also dem Ende, war ich nicht mehr konzentriert. Mir fehlte einfach der Wille und vielmehr der Glaube, das noch irgendetwas gehen würde. Zwischenweg fing mein Nebenmann noch eine Brasse, ebenfalls ein Fisch in der Wüste voller Beißarmut. Ganz rechts auf dem Außenplatz gab es ebenfalls 3 Brassen. Alles nicht das Wahre. Entscheidend waren aber die Ergebnisse auf der besseren Strecke und siehe da:

24kg,17kg und 10kg im Gesamten. Die besten Ergebnisse wurden genau am anderen Ende gefangen, während wir, das Nachsehen hatten. 6 Leute blieben ohne Fisch. Platz 4 bereits mit 3 Fischen.

Und eines stellte sich wiederum heraus. Ich bin ein perfider Kleinfischangler und notorischer Experimentierfreund. Wiedermals hätte man die Nummer eher aussitzen sollen, stattdessen war ich bestrebt mit ständigem hin und her positive Reize zu setzen und das klappt an solchen Tagen einfach nicht. Selbes Spiel hatten wir dieses Jahr am Hafen ebenfalls. Es ist zum Mäusemelken. 

Interessanter Mehrwert:

Welch gewaltigen Unterschied es ausmachen kann, wo man sitzt, wurde heute wieder Eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Ich meine damit nicht die Lose, sondern einfach auch für die Freizeitangelei, welch Auswirkungen solche Entscheidungen haben kann.

Würde ich solch ein tristen Fangtag gern nocheinmal haben? Definitiv. Ich muss lernen, nicht soviele Dinge aufeinmal zu wollen, nicht immer mit der Hand am Colt die Kugel schon fliegen sehen. Es gibt Tage, gerade im Gemeinschaftsangeln, wo du nicht wie gewohnt abräumst, weil man sich die Strecke mit mehreren Leuten einfach teilt. 

Neues Los, neues Glück. Aufgeben? Niemals. (Okey heute war ich nach 2,5 Stunden teilweise fertig, aber das ist manchmal so)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie wir in S. Kubricks 'Full Metal Jacket' gelernt haben sind Gewehre weiblich, insofern ist es nur Recht und Billig davon auszugehen, dass das Hauptgerät der Fischwaid eher weiblich ist. Zumal die Drennan Specialist so elegant und filigran ist, dass ein Männername einfach zu grob für sie wäre.

Ich glaube, dass, zumindest bei mir, folgende Gründe vorlagen:
- Tiroler Hölzl -dadurch, dass sie wie ein Stehaufmännchen in der Strömung leicht pendeln versauen sie eine saubere Bissanzeige, mit anderen Gewichten zu angeln kann dort ein teurer Spaß sein.
- zu große Haken - mit meinen VMC Wurmhaken braucht es schon einen großmäuligen Fisch um zu greifen 
- zu großer Köder - immer wieder waren die Enden der Würmer abgekaut. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Aalande sie gepackt haben und dann weggeschwommen sind. Ich glaube die Lösung wären Tauwurmstücke, die möglichst passgenau auf kleineren Haken aufgezogen werden.

Maden laufen auch hier gerade garnicht, was mich wundert da ja noch einige Weißfische laichen. Wichtig ist dabei nicht zu klein zu gehen um noch genug Kraft für größere Aalande und verkleidete Döbel zu haben und keine Fische zu verangeln.
Ich kenne dein Gewässer ja leider nicht Minimax aber ein hiesiger Gerätehändler den ich auch für einen guten Aalangler halte fischt mit 10 Gramm Sargbleien. Einfach eine rute flussabwärts und eine Flußaufwärts sehr nah am Ufer ausgeworfen und gut ist, deswegen kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen dass es am Gewicht liegt
*ed* mein Kumpel hatte den KöFi und einen knapp 40er Johnny auf Plumps gefangen aber ging nachts leer aus. Ich sollte ihn nochmal per Whatsapp daran erinnern


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie wir in S. Kubricks 'Full Metal Jacket' gelernt haben sind Gewehre weiblich, insofern ist es nur Recht und Billig davon auszugehen, dass das Hauptgerät der Fischwaid eher weiblich ist.


Noch so ein Ver-Dreher, und dass der Mensch u. die Situationen nicht ganz dicht sind, steht auch fest. Die Braut des Soldaten war eine Indoktrination, Memetik und Propaganda zum größten Todestanz.

Laden, Durchladen, Anspannen, Feuern, Geschoss ausstoßen ... also man kann natürlich pervertierte Vorstellungen von Gewehren haben.

Mein Schießprügel ist jedenfalls eindeutig maskulin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dass die Fische auf Naturköderangebote eher zögerlich bissen, sogar eine allgemeine Beißflaute vermeldet wird, ist gut zu wissen. Nichts verpasst.
Ich komme jetzt erst am WE los, und genau dann muss sich das ändern. Spätestens am 15.05. , wo wieder alles geht ...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade dass du so ein Pech hattest Chris! Vielleicht wäre JWD dann die bessere Alternative gewesen? Spannend deine Sportberichte, ich fürchte du musst deine Turnierplanung intensivieren. Orientiere dich da an Bob Nudd zu seiner Hochzeit-  da gab es sicher keine dreiwöchigen Pausen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vom Hero to Zero oder wie war das?!
> Neues Los, neues Glück. *Aufgeben? Niemals*.



 Lieber Fantastic,
 vielen dank für die Sportreportage, und schade, dass es heute mal nicht so geklappt hat. Finde ich gut, wie Du immer Schlüsse ziehst und sie dann beim nächsten Mal umsetzt.

 Es ist schon interessant, zu sehen wie unterschiedlich die Ergebnisse zur selben Zeit am selben Gewässer nur kurze Distanzen voneinander entfernt ausfallen können- das hat ja
 bei euch Matchmännern sicherlich nur wenig unterschiedlichem Skill zu tun. Da sieht man mal, wie wichtig die sorgfältige Stellenwahl ist, zumal wenn man sichs als Freizeitangler aussuchen kann.
 Nochmals Danke,
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Hochzeit- da gab es sicher keine dreiwöchigen Pausen



Lass mal gut sein, ich bin froh 3 Wochen keinen Trouble zu haben. Es ist nach wie vor anstrengend, weil ich so nerdig bin und immer alles vorbereiten muss. 

Und heute traf ein, was mir immer Bauchschmerzen macht und weswegen ich nicht sehr lange Fahrten in Kauf nehmen würde (grundsätzlich). Ein falsches Los und alles ist gelaufen. Wenn du dann unter Umständen vorher 200 Kilometer gefahren bist, uncool. Meine 10 Veranstaltungen im Jahr reichen mir, auch, das sind dann immerhin außerhalb des Winters genügend Wochenenden, wo nichts geht. Die Zeiten wo jedes Dorf einen Cup hatte sind ja auch vorbei.

Zumal wir bei uns sehr, sehr starke Angler haben, die auch auf vielen Events schon abgeräumt haben. Ich messe mich also schon mit sehr starken Füchsen. 



> Es ist schon interessant, zu sehen wie unterschiedlich die Ergebnisse zur selben Zeit am selben Gewässer nur kurze Distanzen voneinander entfernt ausfallen können- das hat ja
> bei euch Matchmännern sicherlich nur wenig unterschiedlichem Skill zu tun. Da sieht man mal, wie wichtig die sorgfältige Stellenwahl ist, zumal wenn man sichs als Freizeitangler aussuchen kann.
> Nochmals Danke,
> Minimax



Exakt. Hätte heute jemand auf dem Herrentag auf meinem Platz gesessen, er hätte geschimpft, was für ein miserables Loch das eigentlich ist. Hätte er 500 Meter weiter oben gesessen, wo teils Kies ist und flach, er hätte sich den Rücken krumm gefangen.

Das ist immer das Problem bei Hegefischen, die Gewässer an sich. Ein Kanal kann auf 5 Kilometer gleich sein, wenn nur bei einer Person auf der Platzziffer eine Erhebung ist, wo sich natürliche Nahrung sammelt, sind alle anderen im Nachteil.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Danke für die farbenfrohe Schilderung Deines Angelabends! Ich find „Sarah-Jane” schon gut als Bezeichnung für Deine Avon Specialist. Also besser als „Andreas” zum Beispiel ;-)
Meine Ruten tragen keine Namen, vielleicht kommt das noch.

@ FF: Schade um Dein Los-Pech und natürlich auch danke für Deinen Bericht.

@ Jack2jack: Manchmal ist einfach der Wurm drin.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin moin!
Gestern bin ich für 30Min. ans Wasser gekommen und habe meine neue lieblings Döbelrute angetestet..
330cm Force Master, 2500er Shimano Twinpower(zu leicht..) mit 0,18er Broxxline High End und ein 4gr Avon.
Trotz starkem Wind lies sich die Fuhre ordentlich werfen und führen.
Eigentlich wollte ich kein Vorfach einhängen, aber um das Ganze etwas realisticher zu gestalten entschied ich mich dann doch für einen hauchdünnen 14er Gamakatsu mit 2 Maden/1 Caster und siehe da, ein erster Fisch; ne ca.30cm Barbe.
Selbst ein solches Fischlein bringt die Rute schon ordentlich in Aktion und man spürt jeden kleinen Stoß des Fisches.

Eigentlich habe ich so garkein Händchen für die Wahl einer Rute, Dutzende stehen seit Jahren im Schrank oder sind schon im Trödel meiner Frau gelandet, aber die letzten 10 oder 15 waren gut - es läuft für mich, seit ich billige Teile kaufe... :vik:.

FF: Schade mit deinem bescheidenem Losglück - einer der Gründe, warum ich mich damals von Süßwasserwettkämpfen verabschiedet habe und mich eher salzig orientiert habe.
Da kann man zwar auch mit Boot und Skipper etwas Pech haben, aber das ist längst nicht so gravierend wie beim Hegefischen.
Schön dass Du deine Erfahrungen teilst, da sieht der Normalo mal wie ausschlaggebend die Platzwahl wirklich ist..#6 .
Petri#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Immer gern!

Es wird ja oft belächelt, wegen der Platzwahl und manchmal ist es mehr Ausrede, als Wirklichkeit. Klares Indiz ist immer, wenn auf deiner Seite oder im Umfeld +-2 Angler nichts gefangen wird. So wars dann auch, wie am Hafen.

Lediglich 2 Fische hatte mein Nachbar, 3 Plätze weiter nach rechts gab es dann 3 Fische. Einer genau mit dem Schlusspfiff. Alles wieder Vogelwild. Anstelle auszusitzen habe ich aber wiederholt rumgespielt. Im oberen Streckenabschnitt hatten sie richtig, richtig viel zu tun. Ständig Bisse, Schnurschwimmer, Drills. Muss man sich mal vorstellen, an einem Gewässer, vielleicht 500 Meter unterschied..........

Ab jetzt gilt für mich, wenn nach 1,5 Stunden auf Brassen kein Biss kommt, nur noch einen Futterplatz halten, diesen nur zentrieren und nur noch alle 15 Minuten anwerfen. Alles andere bringt es einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Gestern bin ich für 30Min. ans Wasser gekommen und habe meine neue lieblings Döbelrute angetestet..


ne halbe Stunde ist schon mal viel besser als nix #6, und reicht für eine Rute antesten!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> 330cm Force Master, 2500er Shimano Twinpower(zu leicht..) mit 0,18er Broxxline High End und ein 4gr Avon.


Kaufst Du die Schnur bei Kowolik in Oberhausen?



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dutzende stehen seit Jahren im Schrank oder sind schon im Trödel meiner Frau gelandet, aber die letzten 10 oder 15 waren gut - es läuft für mich, seit ich billige Teile kaufe... :vik:.


Das hat schon System, die breite Masse ist inzwischen auch sehr gut, Massentauglichkeit bei den großen und besonders den Japanern heißt sogar sehr ausgewogenene Kompromisse und kein extremistischer British-Spleen Stuff, Forcemaster ist ja sogar eigentlich noch Einsteiger :q

Man geht aber auf jeden Fall sorgloser mit um, als mit einem einmaligen Schätzchen, ich schneide bei sowas auch viel schneller was weg, ggü. einem 500€+ Stock oder gar einem musealen Wertstück ...

Ähnlich ist es mit Kunstködern oder teuren Posen, wenn man Verlustangst hat, ist man schon mal weiter weg von außergewöhnlichen Fangerfolgen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lass mal gut sein, ich bin froh 3 Wochen keinen Trouble zu haben. Es ist nach wie vor anstrengend, weil ich so nerdig bin und immer alles vorbereiten muss.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, habe ich auch Spaß beim direkten Messen mit anderen Anglern einen Rahmen zu haben. Und trotzdem sind solche "Wettkämpfe" nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt meiner Angelei.


Ich erinnere dich mal an DEINE Selbstverpflichtung zum Spaß haben in 6859 (ich ahnte das schon, kenne ich ja ) - also sei lockerer und habe Spaß, so wie es letzlich kommt! :m 

Man kann definitiv durch Leistungsdruck den Spaß am Angeln verlieren, besonders auch nach Sternstunden und dem folgenden dunklen Tal, hat schon viele Aussteiger hier im Forum erzeugt. (Angelmedien,Schwanzvergleich,Ergebniscount)
Kenn das ja auch, habe seit einigen persönlichen Erfolgen und steigendem Alter es leichter, relaxter zu bleiben.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Keine Ahnung wo ich die Schnur herhabe, aber nicht aus Oberhausen.
Die ist aber wirklich sehr gut!
Klar ist Force Master total Rookie, aber ich wollte ja auch nix Schnelles.
Wirklich ein tolles Teil für 40 Tacken..#6 .
500€+ Ruten besitze ich eigentlich bloß für die Brandung - OK, da ist es dann eher +++, aber das macht auch Sinn.. .
Letzes Jahr habe ich mal einen unbedachten Schritt nach hinten auf meine Rutentasche gemacht - das waren auch 500€+.. für ne Match und einige Whipps#q .
Bei Ködern und Posen bin ich völlig Schmerzfrei; Posen verliere ich so gut wie nie und Kukös habe ich mehr als ich je verangeln kann.
Ausserdem kann ich ja an keinem Angebot vorbeigehen - der Vorrat wächst also ständig.. .

Jetzt fahre ich mal rüber nach Belgien und vielleicht noch nach Käseland - ein wenig Shoppen... :vik:.

Macht euch alle ein schönes Wochenende..#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich erinnere dich mal an DEINE Selbstverpflichtung zum Spaß haben in 6859 (ich ahnte das schon, kenne ich ja ) - also sei lockerer und habe Spaß, so wie es letzlich kommt! :m
> 
> Man kann definitiv durch Leistungsdruck den Spaß am Angeln verlieren, besonders auch nach Sternstunden und dem folgenden dunklen Tal, hat schon viele Aussteiger hier im Forum erzeugt. (Angelmedien,Schwanzvergleich,Ergebniscount)
> Kenn das ja auch, habe seit einigen persönlichen Erfolgen und steigendem Alter es leichter, relaxter zu bleiben.



Ich lebe das Angeln, wo Wolken sind, folgt auch Sonne, zumal ich viele Zusammenhänge schon erkannt habe, entsprechend kann ich die Leistungen einschätzen. Wenn Links und Rechts von mir jemand in 4 Stunden 2 Fische fängt, dann hat es keine Aussagekraft.

Und Spaß habe ich mehr als Möglich. Ich bin gleich gestern nach dem Wettkampf mit dem Hund zum See gefahren und habe sofort nochmal 3 Stunden gefischt.

Ich höre nicht auf, bis der Blitz mich trifft. |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann ist alles bestens! #6



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich höre nicht auf, bis der Blitz mich trifft. |supergri


Dann immer bei Gewitter gut aufpassen und rechtzeitig weg, mir ist mal einer auf dem Steg stehend etwa 10m vor die Füsse eingeschlagen - regelrecht unwirklich, brauche ich nicht nochmal.  Und im Sommer ca. '83 bin ich mal vom Wasser vor der anrollenden riesigen orangerot-ballernden Artilleriefront im Galopp von der großen Wiese ins Auto geflüchtet, an vielen Orten gab es Kugelblitze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab das erst letztens gehabt, als ich auf Rotfedern pirschen war. Ich vergaß Raum und Zeit, just schlugen die Blitze unweit von mir ein. Schnell Eingepackt, ab nach Hause.

Leider war es der Tag, mit den beiden besseren Einzelfischen an die 30 Zentimeter, welche ich danach nicht mehr fangen konnte. Die Bilder hätte ich gebraucht........ :c

Leben geht vor!

Kugelblitze kenne ich nur einen: Ich, wenn ich auf dem Fahrrad sitze, auf dem Weg zum Angeln, wenn ich so richtig Heiß bin! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich lebe das Angeln, wo Wolken sind, folgt auch Sonne, zumal ich viele Zusammenhänge schon erkannt habe, entsprechend kann ich die Leistungen einschätzen. Wenn Links und Rechts von mir jemand in 4 Stunden 2 Fische fängt, dann hat es keine Aussagekraft.


So hat es zumindest die Aussagekraft dass es nicht zwangsläufig an dir liegen muss dass nix beisst. Als ich meinen Lappen machte war ich heiss wie frittenfett - und habe erstmal vier Wochen bei >6 Ansitzen und diversen Spinntouren abgeschneidert. Das war brutal hart, wenn mein Kumpel deutlich besser gefangen  hätte (immerhin ein Rotauge in der Zeit mit X Jahren Angelerfahrung) hätte ich womöglich den Spaß verloren... es sieht alles so einfach aus bei youtube, bei meinen ersten Spinntouren hatte ich fest mit Fisch gerechnet  
Ich verbuche die Zeit unter "Lektionen in Demut" und freue mich seitdem wirklich über jeden Fisch (auch Grundeln  )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> So hat es zumindest die Aussagekraft dass es nicht zwangsläufig an dir liegen muss dass nix beisst. Als ich meinen Lappen machte war ich heiss wie frittenfett - und habe erstmal vier Wochen bei >6 Ansitzen und diversen Spinntouren abgeschneidert. Das war brutal hart, wenn mein Kumpel deutlich besser gefangen  hätte (immerhin ein Rotauge in der Zeit mit X Jahren Angelerfahrung) hätte ich womöglich den Spaß verloren... es sieht alles so einfach aus bei youtube, bei meinen ersten Spinntouren hatte ich fest mit Fisch gerechnet
> Ich verbuche die Zeit unter "Lektionen in Demut" und freue mich seitdem wirklich über jeden Fisch (auch Grundeln  )



2 Fische mehr können auch ein Indiz von "besser geangelt" sein, im Endeffekt aber in Nachgespräch mit dem Teilnehmer stellt sich heraus, das auch er das Gefühl hatte das es nur Glück war.

Du kannst den Fisch ja nicht lesen, du weisst nicht, woran du bist. Ist wie im Nebel stochern. Es gibt natürlich dennoch einen Unterschied und Fehler. Wenn nichts läuft musst du dich auch mal auf eine Strategie festlegen und schauen, was passiert. Ich dagegen bin einfach zu experimentierfreudig, entsprechend verbaue ich mir auch Wege zum Fisch.

Ich habe jetzt aber etwas Zeit, bis zum nächsten Einsatz und kann entsprechend Dinge nachsteuern und festigen. Ich habe ne recht lange Zeit nicht mehr gefeedert und muss einfach zusehen, wieder mehr Wurfgenauigkeit, auch Routine reinzukriegen. Ich war ja nur Pickern, Stange oder Waggler. 

Pellet Feeder habe ich auch test geworfen. Weiter als 30m ist Suizid. Der Druck beim Wurf schiebt das Futter bei Distanzen über erwähnter Entfernung einfach raus. Das Ding ist ja nach unten geöffnet. Tja, die Commercials und Engländer wieder, ist halt nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Ükels,
Hat wer von euch schonmal die Knicklichtwaggler von exner begrabbelt oder gar gefischt? Die lachen mich so an


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Nachdem meine Frau den Boliden durch Holland gequält hat, sind wir wieder zuhause - ich bin zwar noch am zittern, aber auch am leben.
Mein Weib fährt gut (besser als ich..), aber rasant ist stark untertrieben - man hat immer das Gefühl auf der Nordschleife zu sein... .

Eigentlich wollte ich ein wenig angeln und Shoppen, aber es war dann wirklich wieder bloß ein Rutentest.
Ich habe von einem halben Dutzend Brücken ins Wasser gestarrt und nicht einen Fisch gesehen. Wirklich erklären kann ich mir diese völlig toten Gewässer nicht, und auch die Gerätehändler sind ratlos.. .
Leider wirkt soetwas auf mich total demotivierend.

Dann bin ich durch Zufall in ein winziges Angelgeschäft geraten und habe einige Kleinigkeiten gekauft, unter anderem ein Päckchen 12er VMC Limmerick.
Beim rausgehen sagt mir die Inhaberin "10 Stück kosten 50 Cent".
Als ich wieder in der Karre sitze, meint meine Frau, dass man für 10 gute Haken doch durchaus 50 Cent geben könne und ich mir doch noch schnell einige kaufen sollte. Also mit eleganter Drift gewendet und nochmal rein in den Laden.
Ich greife mir 10 Päckchen Haken, gehe zur Kasse und höre "50cent".
Nochmal nachgefragt; tatsächlich 50CENT FÜR 100 HAKEN!!
Da habe ich die Wand geplündert: 1180 VMC für 5,90€  und noch 500 Gamakatsu für 10€....:vik:
Jetzt weiß ich zwar nicht, wie ich die in diesem Leben noch verangeln soll, aber die fressen ja kein Futter...:vik:
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Glückwunsch, die Dame (höchstwahrscheinlich Aushilfe) ist dann demnächst ihren Job los. :q

Nächste Woche bestelle ich mir mein eigenes Trucker-Cap. Ich will mal schauen, was ich Designen kann und dann verlose ich mal etwas an meine Community. Was man heutzutage alles machen kann, ich bin immer wieder begeistert.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ne ne - die Dame war die Eigentümerin und machte Ausverkauf.
Habe bestimmt 10 mal nachgefragt warum sie mir die Haken fast schenkt..:q .
Wenn da ein Fehler unterlaufen wäre, hätte ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht - ich betrüge grundsätzlich nicht..#d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du betrügst doch nicht, wenn der Händler dir Verbindlich den Preis macht. Da bist du immer fein raus. Ich bin halt verwundert, aber es gibt auch gute Einkaufspreise und im Internet schießt du ja vieles mal fürn Appel und nen Ei. Ich habe 600 Stopper (a 8 auf son nem Drahtpoppes) für 2,99€ gekauft. Diese sind besser, als alles was du auf dem deutschen Markt bekommst und einfach mal nur einen Bruchteil im Preis.

Konsum und Überflussgesellschaft halt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

oder die wollen die bude schließen und machen ausverkauf 
Petri heil zu deinem Fischzug!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Overtackled und underfished, ich kann mich da gut einreihen ...  	|wavey:


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> oder die wollen die bude schließen und machen ausverkauf
> Petri heil zu deinem Fischzug!



Klar - Ausverkauf - deshalb fahre ich da morgen nochmal schnell vorbei...:q

FF: Rechtlich wäre ich da wohl auf der sicheren Seite - moralisch aber nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Overtackled und underfished, ich kann mich da gut einreihen ...      |wavey:



Aber hallo - sowas von unterfischt!!
Übertackelt ist man doch nie wirklich...:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Overtackled und underfished, ich kann mich da gut einreihen ...  	|wavey:



Nachdem mir mittwoch auffiel dass der Boden am Wehr etwas hart war musste ich mir nen dreibeinadapterbei gerlinger bestellen. Mindestbestellwert 10,-, also noch ne kleinteilebox von meiho... woe mindermengenzuschlag unter  dreissig Eur?... und schon eskaliert das ganze


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> FF: Rechtlich wäre ich da wohl auf der sicheren Seite - moralisch aber nicht.



Hör ma uff jetzt. Das passiert im Handel täglich. Da muss doch nur ein Kollege falsch etikettieren und am Ende der Inventur stellt man fest, das der Umsatz im Bereich der Haken nicht stimmt. Fehler, die Menschen machen.

Moralisch verwerflich ist es, Dinge zu kaufen und dann nicht damit zu Angeln! :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die kleine Angelbutze von Oma Liese ist aber nicht der Fishermans Partner


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Spielt keine Rolle, die Arbeitsabläufe und Fehler können doch genauso passieren, wenn die Urlaubsvertretung einspringt. Erbsenzählen (wenn Köder) bitte am Wasser. #6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seh ich anders, die kleinen können sowas schlechter verkraften als die großen und wenn ich nen dummen fehler mache finde ich es auch nett wenn mich wer drauf hinweist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War doch gar nicht der Punkt, ich schrieb das man sich da nicht ins Höschen machen muss, zumal du es als Kunde doch gar nicht mitbekommst.

Eine Inventur findet am Ende des Jahres statt, dort stellt man die Fehler fest, da ist der Misstand beim VK heute nicht mehr Nachvollziehbar. Du bekommst es nicht raus und der Kunde kauft guten Gewissens.

Ich kenne niemanden, der wegen eines super-Sonderangebotes zurück kam wegen schlechtem Gewissen, weil der Preis so niedrig war. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels,
> Hat wer von euch schonmal die Knicklichtwaggler von exner begrabbelt oder gar gefischt? Die lachen mich so an



Die "Rotter"? Ich hab zwei, und ich mag sie sehr. Ist auch etwas robuster und kompakter für die Nachtangelei.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War doch gar nicht der Punkt, ich schrieb das man sich da nicht ins Höschen machen muss, zumal du es als Kunde doch gar nicht mitbekommst.
> 
> Eine Inventur findet am Ende des Jahres statt, dort stellt man die Fehler fest, da ist der Misstand beim VK heute nicht mehr Nachvollziehbar. Du bekommst es nicht raus und der Kunde kauft guten Gewissens.
> 
> Ich kenne niemanden, der wegen eines super-Sonderangebotes zurück kam wegen schlechtem Gewissen, weil der Preis so niedrig war. |supergri|supergri|supergri



Weil Du mich nicht kennst.. .
Vor Jahren habe ich mal 2 Schlafsäcke und 2 Isomatten bei Sack und Pack gekauft, für 110€ statt 1100€ - das Mädchen an der Kasse hat 4 mal eine Stelle zu wenig eingetippt.
Erstmal bin ich raus aus dem Laden und habe micht gefreut.
Nachts kam das schlechte Gewissen.
Am nächstem Morgen bin ich in den Laden und habe nachgezahlt.
Seitdem mache ich Verkäufer sofort auf Fehler aufmerksam - völlig unabhängig von der Größe des Ladens - nur bei Askari würde ich die Kohle kalt lächelnd einstecken...:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die "Rotter"? Ich hab zwei, und ich mag sie sehr. Ist auch etwas robuster und kompakter für die Nachtangelei.



Merci! Dann kommen die auf die Liste.
Eigentlich schade dass es für den Driftbeater keine Wechselantenne mit Knicklichthalter gibt, aber wäre dafür wohl zu sensibel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weil Du mich nicht kennst.. .
> Vor Jahren habe ich mal 2 Schlafsäcke und 2 Isomatten bei Sack und Pack gekauft, für 110€ statt 1100€ - das Mädchen an der Kasse hat 4 mal eine Stelle zu wenig eingetippt.
> Erstmal bin ich raus aus dem Laden und habe micht gefreut.
> Nachts kam das schlechte Gewissen.
> Am nächstem Morgen bin ich in den Laden und habe nachgezahlt.
> Seitdem mache ich Verkäufer sofort auf Fehler aufmerksam - völlig unabhängig von der Größe des Ladens - nur bei Askari würde ich die Kohle kalt lächelnd einstecken...:q:q



Wie geschrieben, wenn du es mitbekommst, ist es nicht verkehrt, im Regelfall aber merken die Händler es am Ende nur über eine Inventurdifferenz und dann auch nur isoliert auf einzelne Sortimentsbereiche.

Bei Kleinsthändlern ist es zwar übersichtlicher, aber gerade beim Angelbedarf sind es ja auch ohne Ende Kleinteile. Es sind halt Fehler, das passiert. Keinen Unmut.

Das Beispiel im deinem Falle ist natürlich etwas auffälliger. Wenn ich 3 Ruten im Wert von 600€ bezahlen will und nur 60 Euro löhnen muss, würde ich es auch kommunizieren.

Im Endeffekt muss man dich für diese Haltung ohne wenn und aber Loben.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Merci! Dann kommen die auf die Liste.
> Eigentlich schade dass es für den Driftbeater keine Wechselantenne mit Knicklichthalter gibt, aber wäre dafür wohl zu sensibel



Etwas in der Art wie die Driftbeater gibt es doch von EXNER auch, sogar für Knicklichter. Einfach mal unter EXNER Knicklichtposen schauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefisher: Glückwunsch zu den Haken (und Deiner Frau ;-))

@ Minimax + Tricast: danke für den Hinweis auf die Exner-Knicklichtposen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ rhinefisher: Glückwunsch zu den Haken (*und Deiner Frau* ;-))
> .



Exakt! Lass sie nie wieder gehen!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, aber wenn ihr mitfahren müsstet, hättet ihr auch Angst.


Auf Befehl meiner Frau editiert - die sagt ich darf das nicht schreiben....:l


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Exakt! Lass sie nie wieder gehen!



Die Gefahr ist gering, der VMC Limerick hat doch Widerhaken.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> .
> Und das allerschlimmste: Es ist super peinlich....:q:c:q



Aber das nur aufgrund des kreischenden Beifahrers


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Abend mal wieder am Fluß nebenan, andere Stelle probiert, aber wieder mit leichtem Gepäck+Besteck.






Eklige Steinpackung - links neben dem Schilf (etwas weiter draußen) hab ich mein Glück versucht.

Als Köder diente Dosenmais, der diesmal ebenso groß wie weich ausfiel. Naja. Nach etwa 20 Minuten ohne Biß dachte ich an Umbau auf Mini-Futterkorb.
Beim Auswerfen ist mir etwas passiert, was ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde: ich achte noch auf Fußgänger hinter mir, werfe aus, von links kommen im Tiefflug zwie schwarze Vögel angebraust, die Schnur rast und rast von der Rolle, ich greif instinktiv zur Rolle, die Schnur brennt sich fast in die Haut ein, dann wird die Sehne schlaff.
Einer der Vögel (habs nicht so genau gesehen, vermutlich Rallen) muß genau in die Schnur geflogen sein, als ich auswarf. 
Tja, lieber Vogel - ich hoffe sehr, daß Du Sehne, Bomb und Haken inzwischen losgeworden bist. 

Da ohnehin eine komplette Neumontage anstand, hab ich den kleinsten greifbaren Futterkorb installiert und mit Resten von Liquidized Bread gefüllt. 
Dann kamen auch die Bisse, die Fischis waren allerdings eher lütt. Rotaugen, Güster, 1 kleiner Brassen. Darunter auch der kleinste Plötz der Saison, geschätzt keine 10cm lang. Korrekt gehakt (10er Haken, 2 große Maiskörner, die hingen allerdings außerhalb des winzigen Kopfes). Er hat dann noch einen Angstschiß in meine Hand gedrückt, bevor ich ihn zurück in sein Element befördert habe. Sei ihm verziehen ;-)





Blick von der Angelstelle in Richtung Stadthafen. Zur Hanse-Sail steppt dort der Bär: viele alte Segelschiffe und noch mehr Freßbuden und Fahrgeschäfte. Von der Kaikante wird eigentlich nur auf Hering geangelt; „normales” Friedfischangeln dort findet kaum statt.





Abends wurds dann kühl und die Mücken kamen zur Begutachtung des pickernden Sportmannes. 
Gegen 21.40 Uhr, nach vielen „letzten Würfen”, hab ich dann zusammengepackt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Irres Erlebnis mit dem Flugbiss! Da weiss man nicht ob man sich übers Federvie sorgen soll, oder sich über ein weiteres Angelgarn zum Stamtischspinnen freuen soll.
 Die beiden Schilffelder sehen verlockend aus. Wie sieht denn eigentlich die Bodenstruktur und Tiefe dort aus?
 Nebenbei: Ist ja löblich, das wir tradtionelle Backstein-industriearchitektur weiterentwickeln wollen (Die war nämlich toll!) Aber warum immer wieder Glas und Stahl? Andererseits muss der Masten- und Rigwald wenn die alten Segler dort ankern ein wundervoller Anblick sein. Kompliment für die Fotos!
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Ja, das war schon sehr seltsam, die Geschichte mit dem Vogel. 

Die Tiefe an der Angelstelle würd ich beim derzeitigen Wasserstand auf etwa 1m schätzen, der Boden ist nicht zu schlammig. Viele kleinere Steine und andere (unbekannte) Hindernisse. Ausloten tu ich solche Stellen nicht, wenn ich nur mit einer Grundrute unterwegs bin (ist mir zu viel Aufwand).

Früher, in den Zeiten vor Echolot und GPS, wurden übrigens mögliche Ankerplätze geprüft, indem man unten an das Lot Talg geschmiert hat und anschließend nachgeschaut hat, ob da nun Sand oder fauliger Schlamm oder gar nix (Felsen) dran hafteten.

Zur Architektur: ich find den Umbau der alten Speicher ganz gelungen. Die reichliche Verwendung von Glas und Stahl ist sicher dem Zweck des Umbaus (Büros von Aida Cruises) geschuldet.
Generell find ich es immer wieder verblüffend, wie sich die Architektur wandelt, wenn man die Grenze zwischen dem deutschen Friesland zum niederländischen Friesland passiert. Wie unsere Nachbarn im Nordwesten am Wasser bauen ist schon sehr beeindruckend (den Umkehrschluß formuliere ich besser nicht aus).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



			
				geomas;4826203
Früher schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, das wird von O´Brien gern beschrieben. Für uns angler bietet sich auch der Schnüffeltest an: Riecht das Lot übel, sollte man der Pose den Vorzug vor dem Grundblei geben.[/COLOR]
> 
> Zur Architektur: ich find den Umbau der alten Speicher ganz gelungen. Die reichliche Verwendung von Glas und Stahl ist sicher dem Zweck des Umbaus (Büros von Aida Cruises) geschuldet.



Die Form ist wirklich schön, mit den beiden Rundtürmen und der Gebäudebrücke. Nur das Bestreben mit Glas und Stahl alles leichter zu machen, wirkt halt manchmal wie fettfreie Chips..


So habe heute die Ringanordnung für die Mark II ("Minimax´ Folly") festgelegt und die Ringe mit Tape vorfixiert.Jetzt ists ja möglich die Kurve und Aktion mit Schnur, Gewicht und Rolle zu beurteilen
Gewicht und Rolle zu beurteilen. Das geht sehr in Richtung schwere Grundrute mit schneller Aktion, und es gibt nichts, das noch zu ändern, außer das zu einem vernünftigen
Abschluss zu bringen. Morgen werd ich mal die Testkurve bestimmen und die mit den Wurfgewichtsangaben des Blankherstellers abgleichen..
Ansonsten: Testwicklungen, Lackexperimente, Ringimprovisationen. Kennt ihr das noch von den Revell-Flugzeugen als Kind? Wo es immer Tränen mit dem Fahrwerk und den Glasteilen (Klebefinger!) gab?
So ists bei jedem Schritt hier...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Mark zwo. 

Momentan kann ich persönlich keine Verwendung für eine schnelle und schwere Grundrute finden; hätte eher Lust auf eine „Avon plus” in Glas.
Ist aber Zukunftsmusik - 2018 ist für mich ja bislang ein pures Weißfisch-Jahr.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Momentan kann ich persönlich keine Verwendung für eine schnelle und schwere Grundrute finden;
> wer kann das schon- ich auch nicht, das ist ja die tragische Ironie..
> hätte eher Lust auf eine „Avon plus” in Glas.


Genau! Bzw. Ersetze "Glas" durch "dreitelig"..
Na, mal sehen was wird...|wavey:
 hg Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Unschöne aber spannende Nummer geo! Und petri zu deinen Fängen auch wenn da dies Jahr schon mehr war 
Mein Angelfenster wurde zunichte gemacht durch das Schlafdefizit meiner Frau (Das Kochtöpfchen hat eine Stimme wie die Trompeten von Jericho und hat wenig humor wenn es ums schlafen geht, Papa Kochtopf wurde allergiebedingt ins Wohnzimmer ausquartiert und findet das garnicht mal so schlimm  ), als es dann kurz vorm Einbruch der Dunkelheit war kam sie hervor und meinte ich könne jetzt angeln fahren. Ich hasse es im Dunkel aufzubauen und mit meinen drei noch lebenden Dendros kann man keinen Krieg anzetteln (geschweige denn gewinnen)

@ Agent MM: falls die MK II bis zu meiner Stippvisite (gnihihi) fertig ist würde ich sie gerne mal in Augenschein nehmen. Klingt mach ner passablen Aalrute


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unschöne aber spannende Nummer geo! Und petri zu deinen Fängen auch wenn da dies Jahr schon mehr war
> Mein Angelfenster wurde zunichte gemacht durch das Schlafdefizit meiner Frau (Das Kochtöpfchen hat eine Stimme wie die Trompeten von Jericho und hat wenig humor wenn es ums schlafen geht, Papa Kochtopf wurde allergiebedingt ins Wohnzimmer ausquartiert und findet das garnicht mal so schlimm  ), als es dann kurz vorm Einbruch der Dunkelheit war kam sie hervor und meinte ich könne jetzt angeln fahren. Ich hasse es im Dunkel aufzubauen und mit meinen drei noch lebenden Dendros kann man keinen Krieg anzetteln (geschweige denn gewinnen)
> 
> @ Agent MM: falls die MK II bis zu meiner Stippvisite (gnihihi) fertig ist würde ich sie gerne mal in Augenschein nehmen. Klingt mach ner passablen Aalrute


 

 Nee, im Dunkeln Aufbauen, mit drei Würmchen auf der Hand, da ists besser zu schauen, ob am heimischen Herd alles richtig läuft (und vielleicht Leckerli/Streicheleinheiten abstauben).
 Das ist ja eigentlich schwer zu vermitteln: Klar geben uns unsere Lieben so viel Zeit und Freiheit zum angeln wie ihre Herzen zulassen, aber sie wissen leider nichts über die Rythmen der Fische- Oh, Liebster, geh ruhig am heisen, hellen Nachmittag angeln, aber bitte sei während der Dämmerung bei mir...aber wer will sich da beschweren?

 "Passable Aalrute" ist mit Sicherheit das härteste Urteil, das man über jedwede beringte Rute fällen kann- und ich fürchte, es ist á Point. Vielleicht wird das der Beiname, schön in weisser Tusche und Schreibschrift. 
 Bei Deiner Stippvisitite können wir daran emporklettern, um steigende Fisceh auszumachen...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Bei Deiner Stippvisitite können wir daran emporklettern, um steigende Fisceh auszumachen...



Vielleicht kannst Du an der Spitze ein „Krähennest” installieren,
hier eine historische Darstellung: schwedisches Expeditionsschiff 1863 vor der Küste von Jan Mayen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du an der Spitze ein „Krähennest” installieren,
> hier eine historische Darstellung: schwedisches Expeditionsschiff 1863 vor der Küste von Jan Mayen


 
 ..und dafür auf den Getränkehalter verzichten? Ich hab schon das Astrolabium und den Aquarellkasten gestrichen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das war nicht garstig gemeint möchte ich anmerken - man braucht Wurfgewicht und Rückgrat um einem Enkel der Midgardschlange nach zu stellen oder sie, außer Rand und Band tobend, zu bändigen. Die schnelle Aktion ist dabei ne schöne Sache weil die Bissanzeige über Aalglöckchen erleichtert wird...
Dazu möchte ich anmerken, dass meine leichte Spinnrute und meine Float überhaupt nicht für Aal geeignet sind. Wenn mal ein 80+ Fisch einsteigt hat man mit feinem Gerät im Regelfall keine Schnitte


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..und dafür auf den Getränkehalter verzichten? Ich hab schon das Astrolabium und den Aquarellkasten gestrichen!



Damit ist das Urteil "Aalrute" amtlich - aber die Entscheidung zeugt von Klasse!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute sind die Meiho-Boxen gekommen. Die „Smartbox” hätte ich in der minimal tieferen Variante (VS-318DD statt der erworbenen VS-318SD) nehmen sollen, naja, Lehrgeld...








Muß noch etwas puzzlen, bis alles für mich paßt, bin aber auf einem guten Weg.
Eine Box wird mit allem Hair-Rig-Kram befüllt, eine weitere mit Imitat-Ködern.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zurück aus dem Land wo Käse und Tulpen entstehen.
Da ihr mich in Sachen Friedfisch irgendwie angefixt habt, mußte ich mir noch einen regelkonformen Setzkescher kaufen - 3,5m für 20€.
Dann standen da zwei alte Rutenhalter die man zu einem zusammenschrauben kann - a 5€.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja - ich habe sogar 2 Stunden fast ernsthaft geangelt, so mit Futter amnischen und Köder auf dem Haken.

Die 3 Langstockschwinger zu rechten:  0
Die 3 Plumpser zur linken:  0
Die 6 Kormorane gegenüber:  0
Der Haubentaucher:  0
Der rhinefisher:  1

Es tut so gut, mit einer fingerlangen Grundel den Ersten zu machen, das ich mich glatt ans siegen gewöhnen könnte:vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na dann Petri zum Sieg!

Die Gamakatsu-Haken in den „alten”, querformatigen Briefchen erinnern mich an die roten Haken (damals im DAM-Vertrieb), die mir ein Onkel aus Westberlin in die Zone geschickt hat. Was für ein Fortschritt gegenüber den DDR-Haken!
Leider gibts das Modell nicht mehr.

edit: hab mal nachgesehen - es war das Modell Nr. 6310, gibts schon ne Weile nicht mehr


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich schicke dir gerne ein Pröbchen...:m .


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es war schön... anstrengend... teilweise recht nass... fängig... und unglaublich viel Baumwichse. Morgen dann mehr und ausführlicher. #h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefisher: hab Dir ne PN geschickt. Schon jetzt vielen Dank!

@ Andal: Freu mich schon sehr auf Deinen Bericht. Deinen Spitznamen für den Blütenkram auf dem Wasser hatte ich am Donnerstag gerade wieder vor Augen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Drama nimmt erneut seinen Lauf: nachdem ich gestern Abend komplett mit der Gewässerwahl für einen möglichen Angeltrip heute überfordert war und letztlich gar nicht angeln war, kann ich mich jetzt nicht für die korrekten Ruten für den morgigen Angeltrip entscheiden.
Hab einfach zu viel Kram. Luxusprobleme, immer wieder diese Luxusprobleme. Zur Not muß ich losen, welche Rute mitkommt und welche mein Heim ziert.

Immerhin steht das Gewässer fest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> kann ich mich jetzt nicht für die korrekten Ruten für den morgigen Angeltrip entscheiden.
> Hab einfach zu viel Kram. Luxusprobleme, immer wieder diese Luxusprobleme. Zur Not muß ich losen, welche Rute mitkommt und welche mein Heim ziert.


Dafür brauchst du 'ne Rüther Auslose APP ! :m

Ansonsten immer reih um ... das ist wenigstens gerecht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das Drama nimmt erneut seinen Lauf: nachdem ich gestern Abend komplett mit der Gewässerwahl für einen möglichen Angeltrip heute überfordert war und letztlich gar nicht angeln war, kann ich mich jetzt nicht für die korrekten Ruten für den morgigen Angeltrip entscheiden.
> Hab einfach zu viel Kram. Luxusprobleme, immer wieder diese Luxusprobleme. Zur Not muß ich losen, welche Rute mitkommt und welche mein Heim ziert.
> 
> Immerhin steht das Gewässer fest.



 Da bietet sich das "unechte Gelübde" als Methode an. Man engt die Auswahl auf zwei ein -das geht schon- und wirft eine Münze. Nimmt man nun die von der Münze ausgewählte Rute (Objekt, Ware, Speise, Verhaltensweise, Beruf, Alleinerbe, Lebenspartner/in) zur Hand, ist entweder gut, oder man merkt sofort, das die Wahl der Münze schlecht war und nimmt zuversichtlich und beruhigt die andere.

 War heute sehr kurz am Abend Tuliptrotten. Einen kleinen Döbel gabs und ein Döbelkind, vermutlich auf die Stoppermade nach unbemerktem Köderverlust. Zielfisch mit Zielmethode, aber dennoch, ich muss langsam darüber nachdenken die Methode den Jahreszeitlichen Bedingungen behutsam anzupassen. 
 Konnte einen sehr netten Spinnangler dabei beobachten, wie er einen schönen ca. 60er Hecht landete- Hut ab. Beim Plausch war er verwundert über meine Bewunderung und Billigung des Zurücksetzens- er sei genau gegenteilige Reaktionen sowohl aus der Gegend als auch seiner süddeutschen Heimat gewohnt. Das mag ich garnicht glauben. Der unbekannte Sportfreund gab mir dann auch allerlei interessante Hinweise auf den Flussabschnitt, darunter einen der mein Angelherz in Wallungen versetzte..
 Hg
 Euer 
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Nordlichtangler & Minimax: Die Ruten sind verpackt und stehen bereit. 
2 (für meine Verhältnisse) schwere Grundruten sowie eine Posenrute sollen mit.
Jetzt muß ich nur noch den Kleinkram selektieren und den lange ungenutzten Rucksack packen.

Mal sehen, was das wird. Ein schnell verkrautender, mooriger Teich. Die Anfahrt über einen extrem schlechten Feldweg und der Marsch durch ein morastiges Waldstückchen werden mir wohl mehr abverlangen als die Fische im Teich.

@ Minimax: Petri heil zum Döbelnachwuchs! Und wohl jeder Angler freut sich über nette Gespräche mit angenehmen Sportfischern. Ist ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit heutzutage.
Was macht die Mark zwo?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: Petri heil zum Döbelnachwuchs! Und wohl jeder Angler freut sich über nette Gespräche mit angenehmen Sportfischern. *Ist ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit heutzutage*.
> Was macht die Mark zwo?


 
 Ich denke, eher doch- ist ja auch immer die Frage nach dem Wald und dem Echo- die Mehrheit der Menschen will ja doch eher gemocht werden (vllt. mit Ausnahme des "Adipösen Fischers" im Hannoverthread, der die Unaustehlichkeit zur Kunstform erhoben hat..) Und am Wasser wirkt ein Lächeln und Mützetippen Wunder.

 Tja, die Mk II. will nun endlich gewickelt werden. Ich hab auch keine Ausreden mehr. Habe viel mit Lacken etc. experimentiert, auch viel gelesen. Entgegen der üblichen Praxis werde ich aus verschiedenen Gründen einen einfachen 1k Lack benutzen- echte Rutenbauer zerfallen bei der AUssage vmtl. zu Staub. Für befriedigende 2-Komponenten-High-Build Ergebnisse bräuchte ich einen Motordreher. das bleibt der Mk III vorbehalten.
 Es bestünde die Möglichkeit, die Mk II mit provisorisch angetapten Ringen mal testzuangeln... Aber wozu?


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> [...]kann ich mich jetzt nicht für die korrekten Ruten für den morgigen Angeltrip entscheiden. Hab einfach zu viel Kram.


morgen ist unser allseits geliebter montag. neu kaufen? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ haha, neee. Lieber nicht. Nicht noch mehr Kram ;-)
Ich stehe ja ohnehin mehr auf altmodisches Zeugs, das würde ich so schnell gar nicht bekommen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich denke, eher doch- ist ja auch immer die Frage nach dem Wald und dem Echo- die Mehrheit der Menschen will ja doch eher gemocht werden (vllt. mit Ausnahme des "Adipösen Fischers" im Hannoverthread, der die Unaustehlichkeit zur Kunstform erhoben hat..) Und am Wasser wirkt ein Lächeln und Mützetippen Wunder.
> 
> Tja, die Mk II. will nun endlich gewickelt werden. Ich hab auch keine Ausreden mehr. Habe viel mit Lacken etc. experimentiert, auch viel gelesen. Entgegen der üblichen Praxis werde ich aus verschiedenen Gründen einen einfachen 1k Lack benutzen- echte Rutenbauer zerfallen bei der AUssage vmtl. zu Staub. Für befriedigende 2-Komponenten-High-Build Ergebnisse bräuchte ich einen Motordreher. das bleibt der Mk III vorbehalten.
> Es bestünde die Möglichkeit, die Mk II mit provisorisch angetapten Ringen mal testzuangeln... Aber wozu?



Small-Talk geht fast immer, so was krieg ich selbst mit Leuten hin, die mir unsympathisch sind. „Stelle zeigen” oder wirklich gute Tipps geben ist schon seltener.
Bin evtl. gebranntes Kind, hatte Himmelfahrt wirklich außergewöhnlich anstrengende Angelplatznachbarn in Form von 2 unverschämten Kids.

Und zur Mark zwo: mach mal schön in Ruhe, ich bin ohnehin schon blaß vor Bewunderung, daß Du so ein Projekt in Angriff nimmst. Ich kann nur kaputt-machen, das aber ziemlich gut.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hoffe die Kids haben dir nicht die Muße vertrieben? In ein paar Jahren werden sie sich schämen und sich anders verhalten. Hoffentlich.

 Im Grunde ist "Rute aufbauen"  ein typischer Fall von Männerlego- jeder Schritt für sich genommen ist einfach. Nur leider neigen wir ja zur Perfektion "Männer machen alles ganz, ganz genau! dididitü- düdüdüdü.."
 Das gilts zwar anzstreben, man darf sich da aber nicht zum Sklaven machen. Mrs. Minimax (und die ist Künstlerin) meint sinngemäß, manchmal ist es egal ob man etwas auf die richtige oder die falsche Weise tut- Hauptsache man tut es. #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ...Mrs. Minimax (und die ist Künstlerin) meint sinngemäß, manchmal ist es egal ob man etwas auf die richtige oder die falsche Weise tut- Hauptsache man tut es. #6



Der Weg ist das Ziel? 

Ich kenne das teilweise vom Knipsen: auf „echtem” Film fotografiert, entwickelt, vergrößert - die Ergebnisse werde selten technisch so gut wie jene aus einer Digitalkamera+Photoshop, aber es fühlt sich trotzdem gut an, ein echtes Stück Handarbeit in den Händen zu halten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Der Weg ist das Ziel?
> 
> neinein, das ziel ist schon das ziel, garnicht esoterisch. Nur sollte man sich hüten, zu glauben man kann mit nochsoviel mühe, Sorgfalt, Equipment und theoretischer Vorbereitung direkt die Ergebnisse reproduzieren die wahrhafte meister der Kunst erzielen. Und wenn man in diesen Teufelskreis noch vor dem ersten Schritt verfällt, tut man diesen oft nicht. Lieber
> mal sagen: "Ich lass das jetzt so" oder auch "Nächste wird besser"
> 
> Ich kenne das teilweise vom Knipsen: auf „echtem” Film fotografiert, entwickelt, vergrößert - die Ergebnisse werde selten technisch so gut wie jene aus einer Digitalkamera+Photoshop, aber es fühlt sich trotzdem gut an, ein echtes Stück Handarbeit in den Händen zu halten.



Genau! Und wenn man sich an dem neverending Thema "Fusseln auf dem Negativ" berauscht oder ins Bockshorn jagen läßt, wird man niemals auf Motivsuche gehen oder den Auslöser der Zorki drücken. Und das kann ja bei aller liebe zu Sorgfalt und suberer Arbeit nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Test,Test,Test






Seht ihr das Bild? Ich will einen Bericht einstellen und das Bildmaterial easy rüberziehen, nur müssen die Leute es auch sehen können, da gabs ja in der Vergangenheit schon Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nix is mit Bild.
@ Andal: Das Baumsperma is echt nervig ... am Donnerstag das Auto gemacht und am Freitag sah es schon wieder aus wie durch den Kakao gezogen.


On Topic: Frau wird mit Kind von Donnerstag bis Samstag unterwegs sein - das heißt da wird ordentlich geangelt!
Ziel ist ein Teich der schon fast durchgehend zugekrautet ist und eventuell eine Nachtsession auf Karpfen oder Aal an einem mir unbekannten Gewässer! Ich freu mich! #6


Der Krautsee reizt mich richtig - da sind dicke Hechte, Karpfen und Schleien drin - aber so gut wie Niemand fischt da, wegen dem Kraut. Man kann nur Jahreskarten kaufen (30€) und ich hab am Freitag die Karte mit der Nummer 11 gekauft. Es gibt also 10 Kollegen die mit mir da angeln #6 Eventuell versuch ichs mal mit der Fliegenrute und Streamer oder Brotimitat überm Kraut auf Hecht und Karpfen #6


----------



## Ørret

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kein Bild#c


----------



## jaunty_irl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also ich seh die vielen rotfedern


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nagut, super, das ihr gleich reagiert habt, dann mache ich es auf die altmodische Art und Weise und lade es über einen Hoster hoch. Danke für den Feldtest, meine Freunde. :m



Ørret schrieb:


> Kein Bild#c



Ein Bild:


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das Drama nimmt erneut seinen Lauf: nachdem ich gestern Abend komplett mit der Gewässerwahl für einen möglichen Angeltrip heute überfordert war und letztlich gar nicht angeln war, kann ich mich jetzt nicht für die korrekten Ruten für den morgigen Angeltrip entscheiden.
> Hab einfach zu viel Kram. Luxusprobleme, immer wieder diese Luxusprobleme. Zur Not muß ich losen, welche Rute mitkommt und welche mein Heim ziert.
> 
> Immerhin steht das Gewässer fest.



Das ist der Weg des Teufels - besinne dich mein Sohn!
Wenn der Herr dich zum Fischer berufen hat, darfst Du dich dem nicht verweigern, indem Du deine Angelei in Bergen von Gerät erstickst.
Leider führt auch mich der Belzebub ständig in Versuchung nicht angeln zu fahren, weil ich mein Gerödel erst unter anderem Gerödel hervorzerren muß...:c

Ernsthaft, da hilft es schon sehr, wenn man sich 1-2 Ruten auswählt, ne KLEINE Dose mit Zubehör zusammenstellt und alles schön griffbereit aufbewahrt - nach einigen Wochen oder Monaten weiß man seine Ausrüstung wieder zu schätzen....

Hey Andal - ich freue mich schon sehr auf deinen Bericht vom Wochenende. Hoffentlich gibts Bilder...#:.
Petri#h

FF - *Schickes Bild!
*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Humpf, fahre ich jetzt mit dem Method Feeder an den Hafen die Brassen ärgern? Ich meine mal, etwas geballer an der Rute würde mir gut tun und dort schwimmt ja auch wirklich alles rum. Starker Wind macht auch nicht so Lust auf den See. #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> abe viel mit Lacken etc. experimentiert, auch viel gelesen. Entgegen der üblichen Praxis werde ich aus verschiedenen Gründen einen einfachen 1k Lack benutzen- echte Rutenbauer zerfallen bei der AUssage vmtl. zu Staub.


Es geht sogar Nagellack, klar sieht recht normal aus und geht schnell, aber man könnte dann sogar bunt durch die Boutique :q 
Einige Zeit halten und Fische fangen lassen sich damit auch #6, leider greift der Verdünner Aceton oder Aceton-Ersatz auch die Farblackoberfläche des Blanks an, sonst wäre das optimal für einen Probeaufbau für 1 bis 2 Jahre.

Wieder selbstzerbröselnde und rückstandsfrei abbürstbare Kleblacke nach etwa 2 Jahren wären das Bombenfeature für die Rutenoptimierung, so wie wechselbare Reifen beim Auto


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es geht sogar Nagellack, klar sieht recht normal aus und geht schnell, aber man könnte dann sogar bunt durch die Boutique :q
> Einige Zeit halten und Fische fangen lassen sich damit auch #6


 
 Stimmt genau. Habe auch damit etwas experimentiert, geht prima, weisst aber auch Tücken in der Verarbeitung auf. Ich überlege, ob ich damit eine Überschicht auf die eigentlichen,
 dünnen Rutenlackschichten lege. Nagellack ist etwas dicker,
 und würde der Wicklung etwas mehr Volumen verleihen. Steigt natürlich das Blasenrisiko.

  Dazu gibt's übrigens gute Tips auf Beauty/Makeup- Blogs und Foren, die Mädels kennen ihre Lacke. Von dort hatte vor einiger Zeit auch wertvolle Hinweise für die Auswahl meiner Fliegenbindekommode erhalten. Ist dann diese hier geworden:https://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/40196241/


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist ein cooler mobiler Werkstattwagen! #6

Ich habe für ganze Werkstattunterkommoden-Reihen auch diese aus Stahlblech (rot) im Einsatz. https://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/10251045/

Nagellack läßt sich genauso wie Rutenbau-Bindelack mit Aceton viskos-genau verdünnen.
Isopropyl ist für Rutenbau-Bindelack noch unschädlicher, gräbt sich weniger in die äußere Blank-Lackschicht.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vom ersten richtigen Fischen nach dem Stroke.

Los ging es am Mittwoch.  Da war die Welt noch schön in  Ordnung. Kaum Leute unterwegs und eine freie Bahn mit der Bahn. Wirklich schön bequem. Hier einsteigen – dort wieder raus und zwischenzeitlich gemütlich aus dem Fenster schauen.

Abends dann erst mal zum Chinesen, der tatsächlich ein Chinese ist. Buffetessen nach dem All You Can Eat Prinzip. Ich hätte mir bald eine Eiweißvergiftung von den vielen Krebsbällchen und den Shrimps,  den panierten Radlschläuchen und von sonstigem Meeresgetier geholt. Strikt ohne belastende Kohlenhydrate!

Am Donnerstag ging es dann ans Wasser. So ein Passat Kombi ist ein Singlefahrzeug, wenn man denn ein Langzeitansitzangler ist. Für zwei wird es eng. Sehr eng! Bei kurzen Strecken kann man das schon mal aushalten und an unserem Altwasser ist es ja so, dass man direkt bis ans Wasser kurven kann und darf. Also auch wieder sehr bequem. War auch alles rund herum frisch und ordentlich gemäht.

Gefangen haben wir dann auch. Nicht sehr üppig, aber wir waren zufrieden. Freund Reiner erwischte seinen Zielfisch, den Karpfen, den er am Freitag Morgen über den Kescher gebeten hat. Ein sehr schöner Schuppinger von etwas 10 Pfd. – die ganz großen, die bis 40 Pfd. Wollten nicht so. ich konnte mit meinen gezielt recht kleinen Festbleimontagen sieben feiste Rotaugen erwischen. Alle so zwischen 250 und 500 gr. schwer. Freude groß, denn es waren seit langem wieder richtig gute Rotaugen. Sie alle haben auf Köder gebissen, die an Maiskörner erinnerten. Also gelb und klein.

Einzig störend war die unglaubliche Menge an Baumwichse, die die Weiden über dem Wasser entluden. Teilweise fühlte man sich wie im Schneetreiben und dementsprechend sah dann das Wasser aus. Aber weite Würfe muss man an diesem Toten Arm der Rur ja auch nicht machen. Wenn nur eben das Gefussel auf der Schnur nicht wäre. Mit Mono hatten wir es grad noch so im Griff, aber mit Geflecht kann man da einpacken und auf einen Kaffee gehen.

Hier mal ein Blick aus meiner bevorzugten Stellung heraus. Auf der saubequemen neuen Whichwood Liege in Richtung Ruten und Wasser – der FuBi am Ohr...





Auf Bilder von den  Fischen  verzichte ich mal wieder aus den von mir ja bekannten Gründen.

Lediglich am Sonntag spielte es uns nicht so in die Karten. Ab 03.00 Uhr regnete es immer wieder leicht und für  Mittag waren kräftige Unwetter angesagt, die aber dann zum Glück doch nicht eintrafen. Also das nasse Zeug abgebaut, oh wie ich es hasse, zum Freund nach Hause gefahren und alles zum trocken abgestellt.

Die Heimfahrt war dann eher weniger entspannt. Zwischendurch Gleisbauarbeiten, Schienenersatzverkehr, zweimal, statt gar nicht, umsteigen und ratzfatz die bald doppelte Zeit unterwegs verbracht.

Fazit: 
Schön war es trotzdem. Die kommenden Termine sind geplant und im Juni wird’s richtig eng. Vereinssee, Edersee, zu Hause am Rhein auf die Rapfen und wenn es irgendwie geht, noch nach Tirol zum Forelllenfischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Willkommen zurück am Wasser Andal, auch wenn euer Erfolg übersichtlich war so freut es mich ganz besonders, dass du wieder auf fischzug gehen konntest.
Ein herzliches Petri! (Und wenn du am Edersee bist und Zeit und Lust hast meld dich gerne mal im Vorfeld)


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der ES muss ab dem 11.06. mit mir rechnen. #h


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Das klingt nach einem gelungenen Ausflug..|supergri
Euer Angelplatz schaut ja richtig heimelig aus.
Petri zu den Rotaugen#h


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Diese Heimeligkeit, die Übersichtlichkeit und dieses traute Gefühl zieht mich auch seit je her unter die Bäume und an die kleinen Gewässer.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute auch an einem kleinen Gewässer, melde mich später noch mal (nach Studium Deines Berichts, Andal).

Das Baumzeugs hat auch mir zugesetzt.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Diese Heimeligkeit, die Übersichtlichkeit und dieses traute Gefühl zieht mich auch seit je her unter die Bäume und an die kleinen Gewässer.




Geht mir auch so - das ist dem Gefühl des "auf dem Präsentierteller sitzen", welches man am Rhein doch immer irgendwie hat, diametral entgegengesetzt...#6.
Die Schnur auf deiner neuen Schwarze Rolle brennt aber schon im Auge..:q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Schnur auf deiner neuen Schwarze Rolle brennt aber schon im Auge..:q



Aber auch  nur en bloc auf der Spule. Sonst ist das ein sehr diskreter Faden. Eine Kastmaster in 8 lbs., die ohne Wenn und aber ein  10 lbs. Vorfach reissen lässt. Eine recht vertrauenserweckende Leine.

Und wenn schon die Rute in rot-schwarz daherkommt, ist das für die Rolle ja beinahe schon Pflicht.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch von mir, Andal, ein welcome back am Angelgewässer und ein dickes Petri zu den Fängen!!!

Ich selbst werde heute Abend auch versuchen den Aal(anden) und Barben einen wohlschmeckenden Köder zu präsentieren. Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit, bin ja völlig unterangelt!!! Das sind eigentlich genau die Vorzeichen um elegant zu schneidern!!! Naja mal schauen!?!

Das Baumzeugs ist auch an den Fliessgewässern allgegenwärtig, wird mir aber hoffentlich nicht so viel ausmachen!?!

Allen, die auch losgehen und waren noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Vom ersten richtigen Fischen nach dem Stroke.
> 
> Fazit:
> Schön war es.



Lieber Andal,
 Petri und vielen Dank für den Bericht. Schön dass Du wieder aktiv am Wasser bist- und Deine Vorliebe für lauschige Kleingewässer teile ich uneingeschränkt!#6
 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank, dass euch der kleine Bericht gefallen hat. Mich freut es am allermeisten, dass ich mich wieder am Wasser bewegen kann. :m


----------



## PirschHirsch

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dazu möchte ich Dir auch herzlichst gratulieren #6


----------



## Ørret

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht Andal und noch schöner das du wieder halbwegs fit bist#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Andal #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lieber Andal, vielen Dank für Deinen schönen Bericht, Petri heil zu den strammen Rotaugen. Und prima, daß Du wieder so richtig auf den Beinen bist mit allem drum und dran!


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Andreas, das ist wirklich ein lauschiges Plätzchen und dann noch direkt am Wasser. Herz was willst du mehr. Der rechte Ort zum regenerieren.

Gruß aus Bremen
Susanne und Heinz


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nach einer sehr kurzen Nacht hab ich mich heute früh auf den beschwerlichen Weg zu einem Teich gemacht, welcher mir anno 2011 die bislang beste Tinca meiner Anglerkarriere bescherte.

Zunächst das komplette Gerödel in den Kleinwagen gestopft, dann durch Baustellen, Umleitungen, Staus und über einen sehr schlechten Feldweg ans Gewässer gebraust.
Gummistiefel an (ein Novum 2018, bislang trug ich entweder gefütterte Winterstiefel oder bequeme Halbschuhe), Rucksack geschultert, schwere Rutentasche in die rechte Hand, Kescherkopf und Mini-Isoliertasche in die linke Flosse und ab dafür.
Das Gewässer hatte ich nach Sonnenstand und der Windvorhersage ausgewählt, an „meinem” Spot sollte es angenehm schattig sein und der prognostizierte Rückenwind würde die „Baumwichse” ans Ufer gegenüber blasen, so mein Kalkül.

Aber es kam anders: es war absolut kein Durchkommen zu „meinem Spot” - überall Morast, eine ehemals als Behelfsbrücke dienende Planke war zum größten Teil versunken. Nach kurzer Lageeinschätzung kehrte ich um und suchte nach anderen Zugängen zur Angelstelle. Vergeblich. 
Also zurück und halb um den Teich rum. Die der Zivilisation (ich meine das ländliche Mecklenburg) nächstliegenden Angelstellen ignorierte ich und ging weiter, begab mich auf eine winzige Halbinsel.

Also pralle Sonne und Gegenwind incl. „Baumwichse”. Naja, besser trocken in der Sonne als bis zum Bauchnabel im schattig gelegenen Morast.

Also ausgepackt. Futterpellets eingeweicht, erste Rute war die alte Barbenrute mit Pin für die ufernahe Köderpräsentation. 
Mittels Nottingham-Cast (2 Schnurklänge abgezogen zwischen Rolle und Leitring sowie zwischen Leitring und 2. Ring) kann ich mittlerweile einen Radius von geschätzt knapp 10m um mich herum erreichen, was typischerweise ausreichend ist für die Kleingewässer.






Ufernaher Spot Nr. 1

Gab dann auch gleich einen „Run” - ein Plötz von knapp über 20cm hatte sich die aus drei großen Körnern bestehende Maiskette sichern wollen. 

Beim der Montage der zweiten Rute stieß ich auf ein Problem: die verfügbaren Ködernadeln waren deutlich zu dick für die vorgebohrten Mini-Boilies. Weder einen „dicken Bohrer” noch dünnere Ködernadeln hatte ich dabei, also wurde ummontiert auf Pelletband.

Als Futter im MF-Korb diente ein Mix von 3+4mm Pellets, Restbestände vom letzten Jahr. Als Köder probierte ich steinharte, über riechende „Sushi”-Pellets original von Pelzer. 





Weitwurf-Kombo: Abu Legerlite 223 („Medium/Heavy Leger”) und Daiwa B-130RL (Neuerwerb)

Die Stinker kamen offebar gut an, es gab fix einen Biß, aber der Fisch hing nicht. Nächster Biß, eine Brasse stieg kurz vor der Landung aus.

Dann ein richtiger „Run”, bestimmt keine Brasse. Ein Spiegelkarpfen zog die Rute schön rund; direkt am Kescher gab er noch mal Gas und Peng! - Vorfach durch. Mist! Ich würd ihn auf 8, vielleicht sogar 10 Pfund schätzen.

Neumontage. Dann gab es etliche Fehlbisse und Fische, die nach kurzem Kontakt ausstiegen. Zwei Brassen von etwa 40 und 50cm gab es noch draußen an den Seerosenfeldern. 
Inzwischen hatte ich schon die zweite Ladung Pellets (jeweils nur geschätzt 200g) eingeweicht und auch diese ging langsam zur Neige.
Testweise hab ich auch Halibut-Pellets (ebenfalls Stinker, steinhart, 10mm) probiert, die kamen auch gut an. MS-Range „Schellfisch” Dumbbells (hell, weniger stark duftend) brachten weniger Bisse.

Insgesamt war die Fehlbiß-Quote eindeutig zu hoch, da muß ich mir noch mal Gedanken machen über Vorfachlänge, Haarlänge und Haken.






Die Nahdistanz-Rute wurde dann auf die andere Seite der Mini-Halbinsel verlegt, sah auch fischig aus dort, war aber deutlich flacher als der erste ufernahe Platz.





Pin-Brassen, 35cm oder etwas mehr, auch ein Freund von Pelzer-Pellets

Danach wurden die Bisse rarer, die Futterpellets waren alle und ich wollte nicht eine dritte Ladung einweichen.

Hab an der fernen Rute umgebaut auf eine ganz simple Laufmontage: 21g-Tellerblei auf die Hauptschnur, Bleischrot als Stopper, 8er Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur, halbes Frolic mit Pelletband über dem Hakenbogen fixiert.

Es tat sich lange nix, dann ein heftiger Biß, konnte nur ein Karpfen sein. Zu Gesicht bekommen hab ich ihn leider nicht, nach zähem Ringen konnte ich ihn in meine Nähe bugsieren, er flüchtete aber in ein Seerosenfeld, nach einer halben Ewigkeit mit Kontakt, dann lockerer Schnur, Kontakt ist der Haken ausgeschlitzt. 
Der war gefühlt ein anderes Kaliber als der erste verlorene Karpfen.

Die Posenrute blieb übrigens die ganze Zeit im Futteral; am ursprünglich geplanten Angelplatz hätte ich sie mit Sicherheit zum Einsatz gebracht, hier war wegen Wind und Hindernis-Lage das Waggler-Angeln nicht nach meinem Geschmack.

Kurzes Fazit: trotz der Fehlbisse und Verluste ein schöner Angeltag. 
Gelernt hab ich auch heute was: stärkere Vorfächer benutzen, an den Montagen feilen, Mut zu übelriechenden Ködern.

Ach ja, die neue Rolle hat Spaß gemacht und sie sieht auch echt super aus in ihrer Metallic-Lackierung. 





Der Farbton erinnert mich an Mazdas oder Datsuns oder so aus den 70er/80er Jahren. 
Deren Lack war etwas mehr „Cappuccino”, die Daiwa hat minimal mehr rosa drin im beige-Metallic.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schön! #6

Das wichtigste am Angelzeug ist nicht nur, dass es gut funktioniert. Es muss einem auch Freude bereiten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke! Bei aller Liebe zum technischen Fortschritt: ich mag es, wenn Rollen klickern und man den Korkgriffen die DNA von unzähligen Fischen, Würmern, Maden praktisch ansehen kann ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ohne jetzt "gesteinigt" werden zu wollen aber ich finde es ist bisher die am wenigsten schnuckelige Rolle die ich bei dir gesehen haben... die kleinen schwarzen  (Shakespeare?) sind einfach außer Konkurrenz  Petri Heil zu deinem Fischzug und schade, dass die Karpfen sich gegen ein Tête-à-Tête entschieden haben... aber dafür kann sich der Brassen doch sehen lassen und hat am leichten Gerät sicher viel Freude bereitet.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Petri dank! Naja, die Brassen waren leichter als das Gerät. War trotzdem kurzweilig. Die Karpfen werd ich mir noch mal vorknöpfen. 
Und zur Rolle: die Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich. Mir gefällt sie, auch wenn sie optisch nicht die Klasse der kleinen Shakespeares 2200 Ball Bearing hat. Hab sie für nen Zehner bekommen, dafür ist sie in nem sehr guten Zustand und läuft prima.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch noch von mir ein herzliches Petri und danke für den Bericht mit den wie immer sehr stimmungsvollen Photos. Der Teich scheint noch Geheimnisse zu bergen- ich würde auch weiter ermitteln.

 Was ich bei gewissen älteren Rollen immer sehr schick finde, sind diese nach vorne weisenden Fortsätze am Fuß, um den Bügel umzuklappen, das wirkt schön agressiv-dynamisch, irgendwie cool.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke! Der Teich bietet sehr viele unbeangelbare Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für die Fischis und birgt deshalb sicher den einen oder anderen Schatz. 
Ich muß noch mal an Technik und Taktik feilen und darf nicht zu viel Zeit verstreichen lassen - das Kraut, das Kraut.

So ganz hab ich den Sinn hinter dem Bügel-Zwangsumschlag nicht ergründen könne, schaden tut er nicht. Die kleine Schwester des Neuerwerbs hat den „Gnubbel” in rot, das sieht noch dynamischer aus.

So, ich muß in die Koje, hab zu wenig geschlafen, aber zu viel Sonne bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Und zur Rolle: die Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich. Mir gefällt sie, auch wenn sie optisch nicht die Klasse der kleinen Shakespeares 2200 Ball Bearing hat. Hab sie für nen Zehner bekommen, dafür ist sie in nem sehr guten Zustand und läuft prima.


Die Daiwa B-130RL hatte ich auch mal, kann sogar sein dass ich die "Explosion" noch habe.
Wegen einiger innerer Unschönheiten wurde sie aber wieder recht schnell verkauft ...

Der  Vergleich zu den getriebetechnisch aufwendiger gemachten dk.grünen Omori.JP-Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing ist eine Sache, aber die schwarze Omori.JP-Shakespeare 2200 Sigma ist eine ganz andere Liga #h 

Auf jeden Fall schön, dass du solche Oldtimer noch in Verwendung hältst! #6

Was auch heraussticht: Der Rollenhalter https://farm1.staticflickr.com/953/42110724181_358733cae7_b.jpg 
für die Rute mit der Pin ist viel zu neu, das ist schon richtig Stilbruch mit dem recht modernen Schraubrollenhaltertypus, an der anderen Rute (Schiebhalter) sähe das vielfach besser aus ...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach ja - Frage an alle:

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem richtig guten Boiliebohrer, gerne im Set mit passender Ködernadel. Das Angebot erschlägt einen fast. Von Greys (Prodigy Bait Drill and Needle Tool) gibts noch hier und da Restbestände - das Ding sieht praktisch aus, Gardner (Hard Bait Nut Drill) hat ein ebenfalls praktikabel aussehendes Teil, Drennan/ESP hat natürlich ebenso was im Angebot wie alle anderen üblichen Verdächtigen.

Hat die Ükel-Gemeinde positive oder negative Erfahrungen mit Bohrern gemacht?
Hab bislang nur ein Billig-Bohrer: weder besonders handlich noch besonders scharf.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Daiwa B-130RL hatte ich auch mal, kann sogar sein dass ich die "Explosion" noch habe.
> Wegen einiger innerer Unschönheiten wurde sie aber wieder recht schnell verkauft ...
> 
> Der  Vergleich zu den getriebetechnisch aufwendiger gemachten dk.grünen Omori.JP-Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing ist eine Sache, aber die schwarze Omori.JP-Shakespeare 2200 Sigma ist eine ganz andere Liga #h
> 
> Auf jeden Fall schön, dass du solche Oldtimer noch in Verwendung hältst! #6
> 
> Was auch heraussticht: Der Rollenhalter https://farm1.staticflickr.com/953/42110724181_358733cae7_b.jpg
> für die Rute mit der Pin ist viel zu neu, das ist schon richtig Stilbruch mit dem recht modernen Schraubrollenhaltertypus, an der anderen Rute (Schiebhalter) sähe das vielfach besser aus ...



Danke für Deine Hinweise! Ich bin ja weder Experte noch Sammler, erfreue mich einfach an älterer Technik. Die Daiwa hab ich billig bekommen und sie läuft und gefällt mir. 
Die Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing (hab die II und das Vorgänger-Modell) sind schon süße Röllchen, die hab ich an den alten Schwingspitzruten.

Der Rollenhalter und seltsame Griff an der „Pin-Rute” ist nicht schön, aber ehrlich gesagt ganz praktisch. Die Rute ist ne ältere Fox Barbenrute (Barbel special  1 1/2lbs oder so) aus den 1990er Jahren. Hab sie mal günstig gebraucht bekommen und aus welchem Grund auch immer mag ich die moderne Pin an dieser Rute am liebsten. Ein Umbau der Rute ist mir zu aufwändig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing (hab die II und das Vorgänger-Modell) sind schon süße Röllchen, die hab ich an den alten Schwingspitzruten.



:m:m

Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Klasse Bericht Geomas!
Wie immer als wäre man live dabei...#6

Irgendwie finde ich dieses "Retroangeln" ja sehr niedlich - für mich bin ich heil froh, mit diesem Gerödel nicht mehr fischen zu müssen.
Seit 23Jahren fische ich im Süßwasser eigentlich ausschließlich mittelpreisige Shimanos, die mir den Angelalltag angenehm und problemlos gestalten.
Fürs Meeresangeln oder Waller besitze ich noch 8 od.10 alte US Spinfisher, von denen ich mich aus gründen der Nostalgie nicht trennen mag, aber wenns ans "ernsthafte" angeln geht, nehme ich auch da Anderes.. .
Die letzten "Retros" waren bei mir einige Quick Royal, die ich eigentlich als Sammelobjekt behalten wollte, aber auch die habe ich dann verschachert - man kann ja nicht Alles aufbewahren.
Mit Retro bin ich irgendwie durch.. .
Aprpos Retro: Geo, die Haken die ich dir geschickt habe, solltest Du aus der Verpackung nehmen - die riechen nach Muff.... .

Wünsche euch einen schönen und sonnigen Tag..#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke! 

Zu den „Retro-Angeln”: da ringe ich gelegentlich mit mir selbst. Effektiver angeln kann man sicher mit modernem Gerät. Spieltrieb und infantile Freude an klickernden Röllchen, gepaart mit Anflügen von Sentimentalität lassen mich dann doch öfters zu altem „Tackle” greifen.

Für das sehr feine Fischen sind die richtig alten Sachen etwas grenzwertig (Drahtringe an den Ruten, kein Schnurlaufröllchen am Bügel der Rolle...).

Interessant finde ich die Gerätschaften so von Ende der 80er bis Mitte der 90er Jahre*: da hatten die Rutenringe teilweise schon Keramikeinlagen, die Rollen waren tauglicher für sehr feine Schnüre, so zumindest mein Einbildung.

Aber letztlich versuch ich mich auf den Spaß und die Entspannung beim Angeln zu konzentrieren, bin ja kein Angel-Dandy, bei dem alle Teile ein stilvolles Ensemble abgeben müssen.

Die müffelnden Hakenverpackungen sind ganz sicher kein Problem, vielen Dank!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Spaß und Entspannung sind das absolut wichtigste beim fischen - wenns denn klackern muß, warum nicht..:m.
Das hatte ich ja auch mal...damals..vor vielen Sommern..:q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - Frage an alle:
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem richtig guten Boiliebohrer, gerne im Set mit passender Ködernadel. Das Angebot erschlägt einen fast. Von Greys (Prodigy Bait Drill and Needle Tool) gibts noch hier und da Restbestände - das Ding sieht praktisch aus, Gardner (Hard Bait Nut Drill) hat ein ebenfalls praktikabel aussehendes Teil, Drennan/ESP hat natürlich ebenso was im Angebot wie alle anderen üblichen Verdächtigen.
> 
> Hat die Ükel-Gemeinde positive oder negative Erfahrungen mit Bohrern gemacht?
> Hab bislang nur ein Billig-Bohrer: weder besonders handlich noch besonders scharf.



Bohrer werde ich mir demnächst selber machen... 1,5 mm Maschinenbohrer Holz und einen Griff anpappen. Sonst finde ich es wirklich sch...egal, welche man nimmt, ist eh alles der gleiche Tand - nur unterschiedlich teuer.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein ganz dickes Dankeschön für Deinen Bericht, Georg, und natürlich auch ein Petri!!!

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, das ich bereits am Sonntag mal am Wasser war, es allerdings nicht der Rede wert war. Kleine Güster und ein Gründling! Allerdings war es schon dunkel, als ich am Wasser ankam und war auch nur ein gutes Stündchen!

Jetzt zu gestern Abend.

Bin noch im Hellen am Wasser gewesen und erstmal probiert, ob es mit 2 Maden noch ein paar Fischis gibt!?

Hat nicht lange gedauert und es gab den ersten Biss, sitzt, eine Hasel von gut 20cm. Gleich darauf gab es einen Aland von knapp 30cm, der zwar beim Hakenlösen abging, ich ihn aber noch in sein Element überführen musste! Ha ganz guter Start, sollte aber leider nicht so weitergehen. Durch die mittlerweile schon "normalen" Unwetter in Osthessen, kam wohl wieder viel Wasser über die Fulda, so das es leicht steigend war, was eigentlich recht gut ist, gestaltete sich durch Kraut, Stöcker, Äste, "Baumwichse",..., dann doch sehr schwierig! Es gab noch 2-3 Bisse auf die 2 Maden, allerdings konnte ich nichts mehr verwerten!!! 

Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit wurde es immer schlechter. Dann also die Ködergröße etwas höher wählen und auf 8 Maden umgestellt! Brachte aber keine Besserung. Auf der anderen Rute einen Wurm gehabt, der wurde genauso mit Missachtung gestraft! Gibt es doch nicht! 

Nach einem Hakenabriss der Maden, nochmals erhöht und auf 13 Maden gestellt. Maden waren aber wohl heute nicht angesagt, keinen Biss mehr! Auf Wurm tat sich aber auch nichts und das bei eigentlich guten Bedingungen! Dann musste ein wenig das Glück herhalten! Einfach mal die Ruten "getauscht", also den Wurm etwas Flussabwärts geangelt und die Maden etwas dichter. 

Schon nach 5min gleich ein Biss auf Wurm und ein Aal etwa 45cm kam zum Landgang!

Das gleiche Spiel dann weitere 10min., aber sogar noch etwas kleiner etwa 40cm.! Ein weiterer Biss ging ins Leere. Das war es dann aber leider auch!!!

Aber es war natürlich herrlich mal wieder etwas länger am Wasser sein zu können!!!

Allen die in den nächsten Tagen oder zu Pfingsten ans Wasser kommen schonmal ein dickes Petri!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schön zu lesen, dass alle wieder etwas fangen!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, das ich bereits am Sonntag mal am Wasser war, es allerdings nicht der Rede wert war.
> Jetzt zu gestern Abend.
> 
> Aber es war natürlich herrlich mal wieder etwas länger am Wasser sein zu können!!!
> 
> Allen die in den nächsten Tagen oder zu Pfingsten ans Wasser kommen schonmal ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Grüße Mario




Petri Mario, 
vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht- Ich werde immer ganz neidisch auf Deinen Haselreichtum. Ich muss die endlich mal
auch in meiner Gegend finden.
Und wenns bei Dir so gut mit den Kleinaalen läuft, dann ists ja nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis es mal mit den Leckeraalen klappt.
Übrigens gibt's nichts zu gestehen- es gibt ja finde ich hier keine Berichtspflicht, wäre ja nicht im Sinne unserer Sache. Es muss durchaus erlaubt sein, angeln zu gehen, ohne was zu schreiben. Lieber nur, wenn man Lust und Zeit hat.

Zu den *Bohrern und Kleinwerkzeugen* hätt ich auch mal ne Frage:


Andal schrieb:


> Bohrer werde ich mir demnächst selber machen... 1,5 mm Maschinenbohrer Holz und einen Griff anpappen. Sonst finde ich es wirklich sch...egal, welche man nimmt, ist eh alles der gleiche Tand - nur unterschiedlich teuer.



Bohrer und Ködernadeln sind bei mir Verschleissartikel, da sie nach einiger Zeit unweigerlich verschwinden.

Was ich gerne hätte: Ein Instrument mit einem Bohrer, einer kurzen Ködernadel mit "Klapp-öse" sowie einem nicht zu spitzen Dorn (Stopfnadelähnlich) und zwar, und das wäre das wichtige, an einem Dreh-Ring zusammengefügt, ganz genauso wie bei diesen günstigen Pfeifenstopfwerkzeugen, ihr wisst welche ich meine.

Kennt Ihr was passendes oder habt ihr Ideen dazu?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schaut doch wegen den Kleinwerkzeugen mal bei Mika Products in den Shop. Lauter praktisch erprobte und preislich solide Sachen.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Sag mal Andal, ist jetzt vielleicht ne dumme Frage, warum Maschinen- und nicht Holzbohrer?
Obwohl ich nicht glaube jemals Boilies zu benutzen, ausser selbsgemachte für Waller.., möchte ich wenigstens bescheid wissen...#h


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario: du jammerst auf hohem Niveau, petri, läuft doch! #6

@ Minimax: quasi fischer statt Kifferbesteck? Das ganze noch schön am Zinger... klingt gut, ich würde es kaufen!

Heute kam eine kleine Gerlingerbestellung. Ein Adapter um aus meinen Banksticks ein Dreibein zu bauen, passende Buzzerbar mit verschiebbaren haltern links und recht, kleineren Wurmhaken (Größe 8, nachdem 4 und 6 scheinbar zu groß waren), Posenadapter, Karabinerwirbel in 12 und 14 - und eine meiho Box als neue "Montagekiste" - ich bin von der Verarbeitung sehr angetan. Ohne geo wöre ich nie darauf gekommen, danke!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ Minimax: quasi fischer statt Kifferbesteck?



 Ich meinte natürlich Tabakspfeifen, alter Knabe ..paffpaff..Schmauch, hier ab ca. 5:45:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZNNapMIYqg


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Sag mal Andal, ist jetzt vielleicht ne dumme Frage, warum Maschinen- und nicht Holzbohrer?
> Obwohl ich nicht glaube jemals Boilies zu benutzen, ausser selbsgemachte für Waller.., möchte ich wenigstens bescheid wissen...#h



Maschinenbohrer gibts, jedenfalls nach meiner Info, für alle möglichen Materialien. Nur sind die mit einem etwas längeren Schaft ausgestattet, als die Baumarktware. Und bei den geringen Durchmessern sind die dann brutal kurz.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Verstehe.
Also eher Metall- oder eher Holzbohrer?
Holzbohrer scheinen mir immer schärfer zu sein, aber wie gesagt; Boilies sind eine fremde Welt für mich und deshalb muß ich nochmal nachfragen...#c.
Petri#h


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja klar Holzbohrer. Weil die einfach in so weicher Materie besser schneiden und den "Span" besser abführen, weniger zuschmieren.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke!


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich gerne hätte: Ein Instrument mit einem Bohrer, einer kurzen Ködernadel mit "Klapp-öse" sowie einem nicht zu spitzen Dorn (Stopfnadelähnlich) und zwar, und das wäre das wichtige, an einem Dreh-Ring zusammengefügt, ganz genauso wie bei diesen günstigen Pfeifenstopfwerkzeugen, ihr wisst welche ich meine.



es gibt handbohrer, wie sie früher jeder tischler hatte, ab 1mm. die laufen auch unter dem namen kastanienbohrer oder nagelbohrer. den könntest du schon mal an einen schlüsselring hängen.

dann gibt es handbohrer in der größe eines dicken kulis für spiralbohrer mit einem kleinen futter. ich kann mir vorstellen, das du im griff auch die ködernadel verschwinden lassen kannst. den gewünschten dorn könntest du dir aus einem nagel fertigen und ebenfalls im griff verstauen.

die von andal erwähnten maschinenbohrer kenne ich eigentlich als bohrer, deren kopfdurchmesser 13mm schaftdurchmesser übersteigt. ich möchte mich da aber nicht festnageln lassen.

für den fall, das die baumarktware doch zu kurz ist um den/das? boilie zu durchbohren gibt es langschaftbohrer in allen erdenklichen größen und für jedes material.

(die links dienen als beispiel)


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat eigentlich mal wer mit Heidelbeeren geangelt? Esse gerade welche und muss ständig an Haarmontagen denken


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal wer mit Heidelbeeren geangelt? Esse gerade welche und muss ständig an Haarmontagen denken



Warum nicht?
 Ob da nicht eine konventionelle Anköderung besser wäre, z.B. mit Ködernadel aufgezogen? 
 Eigentlich war das Haar ja mal gedacht, um hachte Köder zerstörungsfrei zu befestigen- und weitere Vorteile durch die Selbsthakmontage kamen hinzu.
 Vielleicht sollte man das Haar nicht überstrapazieren, es ist schon ein ganz spezieller Part einer ganz speziellen Methode.
 Aber ganz sicher bin ich auch nicht- und hab vor allem wenig Erfahrung mit Haar.
 Fühlt sich wer berufen mal Grundsätzliches zum Haar zu sagen?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was möchtest du denn über die Haarmontage wissen?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, die wirklich grundsätzlichen Dinge: Wofür ist sie ursprünglich gedacht, und wo und unter welchen Bedingungen lohnt ihr Einsatz:
 Theoretisch könnte man ja alles am Haar präsentieren, z.B. auch ne Brotflocke um mal ein extrembeispiel zu nennen.
 Ebenso ob sich das Haar auch in Verbindung mit anderen Montagen als mit Varianten der Selbsthakmontage lohnt.
 Etc, etc..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja durch Blütenstempel gestochen und azfs haar gezogen stelle ich mir sehr verführerisch weil fast schwerelos vor. Auf den Haken gezogen würde der greifer kaum, ähem, greifen können


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja durch Blütenstempel gestochen und azfs haar gezogen stelle ich mir sehr verführerisch weil fast schwerelos vor. Auf den Haken gezogen würde der greifer kaum, ähem, greifen können



Aber so eine Beere ist doch ein zartes Gewächs. Ein leichter Anhieb, und die Frucht gibt ihr tückisches Geheimnis Preis, und der Haken sitzt im Rachen des naschhaften Fisches.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also grundsätzlich lässt sich praktisch alles am Haar anbieten und prinzipiell ist das Haar auch nicht zwingend auf eine Selbsthakmontage angewiesen. Es ist ein extrem weites Feld, das sich nicht so einfach abhandeln lässt.

Ich biete auch Würmer, Maden und Brotflocken an Haaren an. Man  muss dann auch bei der Rute bleiben und wirklich konzentriert angeln...


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Man  muss dann auch bei der Rute bleiben und wirklich konzentriert angeln...


muss man das nicht bei der schnöden grundangelei auch und sind es nicht gerade karpfenangler welche die haarmethode verwenden und bei einem vollrun aus dem zelt sprinten?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da hast  du bicht ganz Unrecht. Aber die Mehrheit sieht das leider nicht wirklich so und pennt, säuft und faulenzt lieber.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



bombe20 schrieb:


> muss man das nicht bei der schnöden grundangelei auch und sind es nicht gerade karpfenangler welche die haarmethode verwenden und bei einem vollrun aus dem zelt sprinten?




Jo - aber so ne Murmel lutscht fast kein Fisch vom Haar. Ne Runde Maden, nen Wurm oder eben die Brotflocke aber schon. Und wen man kein Selbsthak-Gedöns fischt "muss" man ja eh aufpassen


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jo - aber so ne Murmel lutscht fast kein Fisch vom Haar. Ne Runde Maden, nen Wurm oder eben die Brotflocke aber schon. Und wen man kein Selbsthak-Gedöns fischt "muss" man ja eh aufpassen


das ist auch wieder richig. ich war nur generell peplex, weil mich bei andals kommentaren eine erhöhte aufmerksamkeit packt. aber das war mir jetzt nicht schlüssig. zumal ich noch nicht am haar geangelt habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zwei Gründe hat das Haar:

- Harte Köder
- Haken liegt frei und kann entsprechend besser greifen

Ansonsten spricht nichts gegen oder mit Haar. Boilies, Pellets und viele selektive Köder gehen halt auf keinen Greifer und die Nummer ist idr. Safe, wenn das Rig gut gebunden ist. Maden und andere Köder könne sich schon mal auf die Spitze drehen/legen und dann gibts nen Fehlbiss. Scharfe Haken bringen ja auch nichts, wenn sie verdeckt/behindert werden bei ihrer Arbeit. Umso inaktiver eine Methode, desto mehr muss dieses Teilchen funktionieren.


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zwei Gründe hat das Haar:
> 
> - Harte Köder
> - Haken liegt frei und kann entsprechend besser greifen


schon klar. mir ging es dabei darum, dass andal am haar alles mögliche anbietet und meinte, dabei besonders aufmerksam sein zu müssen.
dass man das machen kann war mir bekannt, hatte aber nur pennende karpfenangler im kopf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bezog das auch auf Maxis Frage.



> hatte aber nur pennende karpfenangler im kopf



Bei den Karpfenanglern ist der Fall auch gesondert gelagert, ich blicke da gar nicht mehr durch. Die vielen Publikationen sind teils an Gewässern, wo mit Boilies und Pellets in Masse gefüttert wird, da gehen andere Köder quasi nicht. Das sind alles "Life-Time" Zuchtstationen. An vielen Gewässern kannst du Karpfen klassisch fangen, da brauch man weder Festblei, noch Wochenlang anfüttern und keine Haarmontagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute war die Raubfischschonzeit endlich rum, auch in den befischten späten Gebieten, die noch bis nach dem 1.Mai warten - aber es kam anders, kommt immer anders als man denkt, heiß auf Hecht war klar.

Wenn viele in den letzten Wochen von mauer Beißlaune und kleiner Fischzahl berichteten, bei mir hat es heute am Regen (Fluß) gerockt, und das zwischen Schlechtwetter und Gewittern (östlich und westlich hinter den Sieben Bergen  ) musste nur einmal kurz ins Auto, weil der graue Seitenarm zuviel wegtröpfelte. Die dauernden Wetterwechsel, einiger Wind, angenehme Wellen und die gesamte Athmosphäre waren einfach toll.

Die kleinen Maden/Pinkies waren heute gefragt, dagegen die Zoophobas überhaupt nicht, und Kunstköder schon mal gar nicht. KüKo bergen mußte ich an den unbekannten Stellen mehrmals und freudig keine Köder drin zu lassen habe ich nach einer Stunde aufgehört. Die PowerPro 15lb selbst wenn alt ist schon eine Wucht! 
Dicke Fische, denke am ehesten große Döbel, donnerten öfter wie Torpedos durch die Ränder meiner Angel+Futterstelle.
Alleine die Masse an Kleinfischen an der Oberfläche zeigte den Räubern besseres an als denn Kunstköder. 

Aber die Frischlinge (Ukelei,Rotaugen) leuchten im Streifen bei Sonne nachmittags flach quer fast wie Neonsammler, sah wunderschön aus. Kann man nur nicht fotografieren, schade.

Den Auftakt gab der Ukel, ganz dem Thema gemäß! :m

Nach einiger Zeit kam zaghaft ein Rotauge dazu, wieder viele Ukel, dann eine dicke Rotfeder auf tiefer Köderführung, und dann kamen immer noch neue Gesellen dazu: Güster, Döbel, Aland, was für schöne nette Überraschungen, man weiß nicht was als nächstes hoch kommt! 
Bei 30 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen, eine gute Menge kam mit für die Fischpfanne, die Winzlinge mit Wachstumsaussichten schubsten sich vom Haken 

Schöne Fotos hab ich auch, aber die mache ich heute nicht mehr fertig ... müde bin, immerhin tut der Podex trotz Uferschrägensitzen nicht weh, weil ich ein wunderfeines Luftkissen entdeckt habe.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> aber es kam anders, kommt immer anders als man denkt.
> 
> Aber die Frischlinge (Ukelei,Rotaugen) leuchten im Streifen bei Sonne nachmittags flach quer fast wie Neonsammler, sah wunderschön aus.
> Schöne Fotos hab ich auch, aber die mache ich heute nicht mehr fertig ... müde bin, immerhin tut der Podex trotz Uferschrägensitzen nicht weh, weil ich ein wunderfeines Luftkissen entdeckt habe.



 @Nordlicht: Petri zum bunten Korb. Beim Aussehen der Fische spielen ja nicht nur die Tiere selbst eine Rolle, auch die aktuelle Lichtstimmung läßt die Fische teilweise ganz unterschiedlich aussehen. 
 Beim leichten Schräguferangeln geht m.M.n. nichts über ein flexibles Sitzkissen!

 @All: Interessant, die Haarspalterei- genau an diesem Diskussionsgegenstand bin ich interessiert: Welche Vorteile bietet das Haar bei der Verwendung konventioneller Köder abseits der Festbleimontage. Ich verfolge die Beiträge genau, kann nur mangels Erfahrung wenig beitragen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @All: Interessant, die Haarspalterei- genau an diesem Diskussionsgegenstand bin ich interessiert: Welche Vorteile bietet das Haar bei der Verwendung konventioneller Köder abseits der Festbleimontage. Ich verfolge die Beiträge genau, kann nur mangels Erfahrung wenig beitragen.



Es wurde schon alles geschrieben. Haarmontagen sind kein großer Zauber.

Als Ergänzung, wenn du das Haar 3x streichelst, fängst du Brassen aus dem Wunderland.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario: Petri heil nach Hessen! 13 Maden bei Nacht auf den Haken ziehen ist schon ein sportliches Unterfangen. 

@ Nordlichtangler: Petri, na das liest sich doch wie ein fast perfekter Angeltag!

@ rhinefisher: herzlichen Dank für den Brief!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und ich war mit dem Hund schon mal Spotten, wo ich meine Pirsch auf Rotaugen beginne. Hoffnung habe ich ja nicht viel, die Jungs sind irgendwie nicht mein Fisch, zumindest sind die Bestände so gar nicht passabel. Aber die Stelle macht mir Mut. Allerdings riecht es auch nach Döbel, Rapfen und Barsch.


























Mit Keschern wird eng. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Abend erneut an dem Teich, den ich schon gestern heimgesucht habe. Die Bedingungen waren gut, aber mit den Fischis lief es gar nicht. Immerhin konnte ich ganz neue Maßstäbe im Entkrauten setzen ;-/

Hatte Festbleimontagen im Einsatz, die offenbar deutlich mehr Kraut einsammeln als die gestern überwiegend benutzte MF-Montage.

Konnte einen Blasenteppich epischen Ausmaßes beobachten, die feinen Blasen, also da waren vermutlich wirklich Schleien am Werk.

Werd mich dem Teich mit Sicherheit nochmals widmen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Andal: Du hattest früher auch mal einen Dremel als Bohrmaschine (für Hartmais, wenn ich es recht erinnere) erwähnt - Köder bei miesem Wetter in aller Ruhe zu Hause vorzubohren ist natürlich auch eine Option.

@ Minimax: interessantes Thema, das Haar. Ich benutze Haarmontagen öfters beim leichten Grundangeln (kein Festblei, sondern fester Seitenarm oder Durchlaufmontage), mindestens genauso oft aber konventionelle Anköderung.
Was am Haar gut geht sind Maisketten aus 3-5 Körnern, die gefallen mir optisch besser als mehr als 2 Körner direkt auf dem Haken. Dafür nutze ich gerne Quickstops (sehr schnelle und praktische Art des Köderstoppers).

Auch Kombinationen aus verschiedenen Naturködern sind am Haar gut machbar. Natürlich geht auch vieles bei direkter Anköderung.

Eine Aussage wie „Fehlbißrate am Haar höher, aber dafür nie tiefgeschluckte Haken” kann ich nicht treffen, da ich nie beide Anköderungsarten vergleichbar nebeneinander gefischt habe.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Danke!
> 
> Zu den „Retro-Angeln”: da ringe ich gelegentlich mit mir selbst. Effektiver angeln kann man sicher mit modernem Gerät. Spieltrieb und infantile Freude an klickernden Röllchen, gepaart mit Anflügen von Sentimentalität lassen mich dann doch öfters zu altem „Tackle” greifen.
> 
> Für das sehr feine Fischen sind die richtig alten Sachen etwas grenzwertig (Drahtringe an den Ruten, kein Schnurlaufröllchen am Bügel der Rolle...).
> 
> Interessant finde ich die Gerätschaften so von Ende der 80er bis Mitte der 90er Jahre*: da hatten die Rutenringe teilweise schon Keramikeinlagen, die Rollen waren tauglicher für sehr feine Schnüre, so zumindest mein Einbildung.
> 
> Aber letztlich versuch ich mich auf den Spaß und die Entspannung beim Angeln zu konzentrieren, bin ja kein Angel-Dandy, bei dem alle Teile ein stilvolles Ensemble abgeben müssen.
> 
> Die müffelnden Hakenverpackungen sind ganz sicher kein Problem, vielen Dank!



Da hast du recht, die Ruten mit den Cromringen sind in der heutigen Zeit schon etwas Grenzwertig. Bei den Rollen finde ich aber so ab Anfang der 70er sind sie durchaus schon für den häufigeren Einsatz tauglich wobei ich auch eher zu Rollen greife die ab Anfang der 90er gefertigt wurden.
Wenn man die von die Angesprochene Shakespeare sieht ist bis auf die innenliegende Spule eig alles gut.

Ich finde es aber immer super wenn auch andere Leute die begeisterung für etwas älteres Angelgerät teilen. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  ich glaube es waren die 80er Jahre, bis etwa hin zur Mitte der 90er Jahre, als die meisten echten Innovationen im Angelbereich kamen. Boron und Kevlar in den Ruten, bessere Ringe, Rollen, die besser mit der Schnur umgingen als ihre Vorgänger.
In Sachen Rute+Rolle * hat sich seitdem meiner Meinung nach nichts wesentliches mehr getan, immer mehr Kugellager in immer billiger produzierten Rollen. Gut, die Stippen sind nochmals leichter und steifer geworden.
Wo seitdem natürlich schon was passiert ist der Bereich „Köderpräsentation”. Durch die innovative Wettkampfszene auf der Insel sind viele Techniken, die früher nur von wenigen Spezis praktiziert worden, alltäglich und einfach nutzbar gemacht worden.

Egal, bin ja in der glücklichen Lage, je nach momentaner Laune mit Gerät der 70er/80er/90er Jahre oder gar mit aktuellem Tackle die Erholung am Wasser zu suchen.

*) pardon


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Andal: Du hattest früher auch mal einen Dremel als Bohrmaschine (für Hartmais, wenn ich es recht erinnere) erwähnt - Köder bei miesem Wetter in aller Ruhe zu Hause vorzubohren ist natürlich auch eine Option.



Sich bestimmte Köder zu Hause vorzubohren ist natürlich immer eine Option - grad bei Hartmais, Pellets und vorgetrocknetem Frolic. Hier passiert es am Wasser doch recht oft, dass man Pellets und Frolic mit der Nadel leicht ansprengt und sobald sie dann im Wasser sind, fallen sie viel zu schnell ab. 

Darum bohre ich mir da gerne einen kleinen Vorrat vor. Schön groß, damit die Nadel locker durchflutscht. Damit die Köder ordentlich auf dem Haar sitzen bleiben, zieht man dann halt einen kleinen Gummistopper auf. Das muss dann auch nix aus dem Angelladen sein. Da kommen bei mir wieder die Plättchen aus den alten Fahrradschläuchen zum Einsatz.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ danke! Muß mal nachsehen, was sich in der Dremel-Kiste so finden läßt. Für unterwegs hab ich mir jetzt zwei Bohrer geordert, mal sehen, ob die sich besser machen als das aktuell genutzte Discount-Teil.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu gekauften Handbohrern ganz allgmein: Die müssen zylinderische Griffe haben... sonst gibts nur Krampf!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^Wenn ihr auf der Suche nach etwas längeren Bohrern für Holz seid, wie wäre es dann mit diesen altbekannten Handbohrern mit diesem Oval gebogenen Drahtgriff? Die gibt's in verschiedenen Größen, sind länger als Boiliebohrer oder Bohrstücke für Spannfutter, und sind schön griffig.

 EDIT: stimmt, Andals Hinweis auf die Handkrämpfe spricht natürlich gegen dieses Modell. Andrerseits sind Boilies ja auch nicht aus Teak oder Messeing.

Neues von der Mk II: Die letzte Wicklung ist gelegt und gelackt. Jede für sich hat kleine Makel, aber insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Und wie kann man sein Kind nicht lieben? Jetzt bloss nicht auf den letzten Metern bei der zweiten Lackschicht alles ruinieren.
Ihr kennt das: Je mehr sich ein Bastelprojekt der Fertigstellung nähert, desto höher das Risiko eines katastrophalen Fehlers...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> ^Wenn ihr auf der Suche nach etwas längeren Bohrern für Holz seid, wie wäre es dann mit diesen altbekannten Handbohrern mit diesem Oval gebogenen Drahtgriff? Die gibt's in verschiedenen Größen, sind länger als Boiliebohrer oder Bohrstücke für Spannfutter, und sind schön griffig.



Diese Bohrer sprengen dir jeden Köder auf, weil sie sich wie eine Schraube reinquetschen... gar nicht gut!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich nehm nur vorgebohrte Boilies und Pellets und fahre gut damit. Just my 0,02€


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nehm nur vorgebohrte Boilies und Pellets und fahre gut damit. Just my 0,02€



Das geht natürlich auch. Nur bei Hartmais habe ich ums Ableben noch keine vorgebohrten Angebote entdecken können.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: wie schon öfters bemerkt: bin sehr gespannt auf die Mark zwo. Und als katastrophaler Fehler fällt mir nur ein Rutenbruch ein - alles andere ist doch nur Kosmetik.


Nochmals zu den Bohrern: am meisten Gehirnschmalz scheint in dieses Produkt investiert worden zu sein - Gardner Hard Bait Drill. Ob sich das Teil in der Praxis so gut macht wie auf den Fotos? Keine Ahnung.


So, ich werd gleich mal nach den schuppigen Lümmels im Teich sehen. Die gestrige Schneiderei hat mir doch leicht zugesetzt und ich sinne auf REVANCHE!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da würde ich  doch den Nut Drill etwas weiter unten bevorzugen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gewittert das bei euch auch so doll? Ich wollte eigentlich einen Fisch fangen, keinen Blitz. Das knallt der Nase lang schon ne Stunde lang und wird nicht besser.......


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gewittert das bei euch auch so doll? Ich wollte eigentlich einen Fisch fangen, keinen Blitz. Das knallt der Nase lang schon ne Stunde lang und wird nicht besser.......



Es ist eine bekannte Tatsache, dass die psychische Ausstrahlung extrem fanatischer Angler, die unbedingt ans
 Wasser wollen, atmosphärische Phänomene wie Gewitter, Regenschauer und Hagelstürme hervorrufen kann. Du befindest Dich im Auge eines selbstgeschaffenen Motivationstornados.
 Seltsam? Aber so steht es geschrieben..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Traurig, aber wahr. So steht es geschrieben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist eine bekannte Tatsache, dass die psychische Ausstrahlung extrem fanatischer Angler, die unbedingt ans
> Wasser wollen, atmosphärische Phänomene wie Gewitter, Regenschauer und Hagelstürme hervorrufen kann. Du befindest Dich im Auge eines selbstgeschaffenen Motivationstornados.
> Seltsam? Aber so steht es geschrieben..



Ich würde gerne wie der Reiter im Wind zum Wasser meiner Träume schweben, aber mein vierbeiniger Herold gefangen im steten Unmut grollender Naturgewalten bedarf meiner zarten Hand in Zeiten wie diesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> .
> Seltsam? Aber so steht es geschrieben..



Danke für den Kindheitsflashback!

Da ich meinen angelkram im auto habe überlege ich eine kleine Spinntour gleich zu starten, ist zwar OT aber anders kann ich FF keine lange Nase machen, dass ich ans Wasser fahre und er nicht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für den Kindheitsflashback!
> 
> Da ich meinen angelkram im auto habe überlege ich eine kleine Spinntour gleich zu starten, ist zwar OT aber anders kann ich FF keine lange Nase machen, dass ich ans Wasser fahre und er nicht



Ich wünsche dir dicke Fische, ich nutze die Zeit anders. Gejuckt hat es mich zwar, aber ich kann mich der Verantwortung nicht entziehen, dann aber eben morgen.

Ich krieg eh nen Koller. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich zuerst hin soll. Kleiner und großer Fluss, Buhnen und Hafen, Einlauf, Auslauf, Teich und Baggerloch.

Ich geh dran Kaputt. |evil:|supergri


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gewittert das bei euch auch so doll? Ich wollte eigentlich einen Fisch fangen, keinen Blitz. Das knallt der Nase lang schon ne Stunde lang und wird nicht besser.......



Geht hier gerade los - hui - das wird heftig..:vik:


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir dicke Fische, ich nutze die Zeit anders. Gejuckt hat es mich zwar, aber ich kann mich der Verantwortung nicht entziehen, dann aber eben morgen.
> 
> Ich krieg eh nen Koller. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich zuerst hin soll. Kleiner und großer Fluss, Buhnen und Hafen, Einlauf, Auslauf, Teich und Baggerloch.
> 
> Ich geh dran Kaputt. |evil:|supergri



Toll - diese Probleme hätte ich auch gerne...#6:q#6

Hat dein Hund Schwierigkeiten bei Gewitter?
Soeinen hatte ich auch mal; der fürchtete werder Tod noch Teufel, aber bei Gewitter war alles vorbei - dann zitterte der arme Junge wie ne schleudernde Waschmaschine.. .
Mein jetziges Mädchen ist ganz das Gegenteil: Es scheppert gerade richtig heftig und mein Schatzi rennt in Kampfesstimmung hin und her.. .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Silversterknaller, Auspuff und sowas machen ihm zu schaffen. Ich kann, wenn es nicht zu arg ist, beruhigen und wir Angeln munter weiter.

Gewitter bedeutet Game Over, der zieht mich dann Nachhause, sitzt hier unter meinen Füßen und macht keinen Meter mehr. Im Tierheim war auch immer alles Offen, da hatte er immer Durchfall, zuviel Stress und war total abgemagert. Denke mal, sowas sind dann treibende Faktoren.

Ich könnte schon Angeln fahren, aber ich lasse ihn dann ungern allein. Das ist ne Sache, die ich als Rudelchef bringen muss. Und es kann ja jetzt wieder losgehen mit dem Gewitter. War jetzt etwas ruhiger, aber das kommt ja Schübeweise.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du solltest deinen Hund auch nicht alleine lassen, das verkraften die nicht so gut.. .
Da hast Du schon die richtige Haltung...#r


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rudelchef regelt. :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schuss- und knallfestigkeit regelt! :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klug********r. |gr:

Geht hier schon wieder los, mein Traum von Hafeneinlaufplötzen in Silberbarrenformat ist für heute beendet. Dafür fängst du auf deiner Spinnrute nur Hänger. :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Falsch! Ein winziger Hecht hat sich meiner erbarmt und ist beim Attackieren des Genossen Effzett tatsächlich hängengeblieben. Er hat sich vor der Landung zwar losgeschüttelt aber ist mir nur Recht den Fisch ohne anzufassen zu releasen. Für mich jetzt schon 50% mehr Bisse als letztes Jahr um die Zeit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falsch! Ein winziger Hecht hat sich meiner erbarmt und ist beim Attackieren des Genossen Effzett tatsächlich hängengeblieben. Er hat sich vor der Landung zwar losgeschüttelt aber ist mir nur Recht den Fisch ohne anzufassen zu releasen. Für mich jetzt schon 50% mehr Bisse als letztes Jahr um die Zeit



Fisch ist Fisch! Gratulation zur Fritte.

Ich muss mir auch mal ne Rute für Spinnerbaits zulegen, für die schnellen Runden halt. Ist mit dem Hund auch angenehmer, wenn mal Strecke macht, geschweige denn der Bauch. Sakrileg, aber nicht ganz so verkehrt.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gesponnen wird ab Mitte Juni wieder. Dann ist die FJS vorbei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat die *F*ischer *J*ugend eine längere *S*chonzeit und darfst du da überhaupt schon rein ?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gentlemen,
ich wollt euch nur wissen lassen, das ich mi grade nen Aalhaken bis über Widerhaken senkrecht in den Finger praktiziert habe. Durchschieben ist also keine Lösung.
höchst unangenehm, gelinde gesagt.
Vorschläge?

Schmerzlich, 
euer Minimax

Edit: Die offensichtliche Lösung geht nicht, Mrs. Minimax ist grad beim Yoga.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Finger abschneiden, den Haken entfernen und dann weiterangeln. Die Session dürfte dann gerettet sein. Den Greifer zerstören darf unter keinen Umständen auch nur im Ansatz eine Option sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Arzt, oder zange und straßensamurai schmerzunterdrückungsmodule :-/
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

|bigeyes#6




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOoardRmtSU


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Minimax
Durchhalten #6, Zähne zusammenbeißen, ein bischen starker Alk ("Notfalltropfen") kann helfen.

Selbstamputation ist keine Lösung, da muss erst die Fachfrau ran !


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@minimax
ich würde versuchen den haken mit der zange irgendwie rauszudrehen. unangenehm und schmerzhaft wird es eh werden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, ein Cognak oder zwei wären jetzt sehr willkommen, habe leider nichts im Haus. Ich wird mit einem Cigarillo vorliebnehmen, auf die Missus warten und über den zukünftigen EInsatz von Schonhaken nachdenken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auweia, dann sitzt das Ding wirklich ernsthaft. Ich hoffe der Haken kommt durch!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist die beste Option - warten bis die bessere hälfte ankommt und jammern 
Hier ebenfalls lazarett, eine Katzenbegegnung beim verlassen des Kofferraums sorgte dafür dass ich in guter alter Rugbymanier (siehe hierzu bei YouTube chabal suchen) unsere Schäferhündin auf Schotter und Asphalt tacklen musste damit sie nicht auf die Straße läuft. Im Schmerze vereint!


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich bin von hakengröße 6 oder 8 ausgegangen weil ich dachte minimax ist am wasser. 
welche größe hat denn das gute stück, wenn erst die dame des hauses kommen muß?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich bin von hakengröße 6 oder 8 ausgegangen weil ich dachte minimax ist am wasser.
> *welche größe hat denn das gute stück, wenn erst die dame des hauses kommen muß?*



wortwahl!


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wortwahl!


es gibt keinen boardferkelfander mehr. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Idee lebt weiter!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

6er Owner, leider senkrecht bis über Widerhaken. Ich lass die zurückgekehrte Liebste noch rasch Abendbroten, dann geht's zum Arzt. Mit Glück und Verhandlungsgeschick sringt ein bisschen Novaminsulfon raus.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

"Ich vertrage kein ibu profen"


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat die *F*ischer *J*ugend eine längere *S*chonzeit und darfst du da überhaupt schon rein ?



Schön wärs. 6 Wochen Frühjahrsschonzeit. Keine Kunstköder, außer Fliegen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> ich wollt euch nur wissen lassen, das ich mi grade nen Aalhaken bis über Widerhaken senkrecht in den Finger praktiziert habe. Durchschieben ist also keine Lösung.
> höchst unangenehm, gelinde gesagt.
> Vorschläge?
> 
> Schmerzlich,
> euer Minimax
> 
> Edit: Die offensichtliche Lösung geht nicht, Mrs. Minimax ist grad beim Yoga.



Tantalusspritze und rausrosten lassen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, schnell mal 2000 Bait Bands bei Ali Express bestellt. Ich wollte ja erst auf dem heimischen Markt aktiv werden, die aufgerufenen Preise für bisschen Gummi sind aber Dreist. 100 Stück 5€, dafür habe ich jetzt 1900 mehr bekommen.

Schade drum, aber manche Händler kassieren mir bei Verbrauchsartikeln zu hart ab.


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ein schöner und detailreicher bericht übrigens, den du im friedfisch-homepage thread geschrieben hast. mir selbst wäre diese methode allerdings zu aktiv.


----------



## Ørret

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei deiner Geiz ist geil Mentalität must du dich nicht wundern wenn du deine Artikel bald nur noch im Ausland bestellen kannst.....wieviel verdient er wohl an so einen Artikel und wieviel davon muss er verkaufen um davon leben zu können.

Fünf Euro wären mir völlig Latte.... trotzdem wird der Artikel beim Händler vor Ort gekauft.... dafür kann ich ihn zur Not auch am WE anklingeln wenn ich spontan doch noch mal ein paar Tauwürmer brauche.... dafür kümmert er sich auch um evtl. Reklamationen usw.usw.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin auch eher der aktive Freund beim Friedfischangeln, ich mag diese Frequenz, das Werkeln, den Schwarm am Platz halten, die Fische bespielen.

Ich bin mit passiveren Methoden unterfordert, das macht mir beim Method Feedern auch so zu schaffen. Was mache ich denn in der Zwischenzeit?!

Ich muss lernen, beim Angeln zu entspannen, so doof es sich auch anhören mag.


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was mache ich denn in der Zwischenzeit?!


dem kuckuck und den störchen zuhören, bieber und nutria zusehen, kormorane verfluchen, marodierende erpelgruppen beim paarungsversuch mit einer einzelnen ente beobachten, laichgeschäft der brassen, insekten...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich klebe mit dem Kopf immer an der Rutenspitze. Der Biss könnte ja gleich kommen. Ich will mich aber bessern!

Nur Doof, ich hab mir gerade erst ne neue Rute fürs Speedfischen geholt. :m:q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir dicke Fische, ich nutze die Zeit anders. Gejuckt hat es mich zwar, aber ich kann mich der Verantwortung nicht entziehen, dann aber eben morgen.
> 
> Ich krieg eh nen Koller. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich zuerst hin soll. Kleiner und großer Fluss, Buhnen und Hafen, Einlauf, Auslauf, Teich und Baggerloch.
> 
> Ich geh dran Kaputt. |evil:|supergri





Das kenn ich nur zu gut. Bin schon ein paar Mal trotz Lust&Zeit zu Hause geblieben, weil ich mich nicht für ein Gewässer entscheiden konnte.
Luxusprobleme, immer diese Luxusprobleme.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falsch! Ein winziger Hecht hat sich meiner erbarmt und ist beim Attackieren des Genossen Effzett tatsächlich hängengeblieben. Er hat sich vor der Landung zwar losgeschüttelt aber ist mir nur Recht den Fisch ohne anzufassen zu releasen. Für mich jetzt schon 50% mehr Bisse als letztes Jahr um die Zeit



Petri, also fast oder so!

Hast Du mit einem „klassischen” Effzett geblinkert oder mit einem neumodischen Kunstköder, dem der Name aufgedrückt wurde?
Die alten Blinker (hab noch welche, Effzett und Heintz, von meinem Großvater) haben ne ganz besondere Ausstrahlung. Gefangen hab ich allerdings eher schlecht mit ihnen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Abend noch mal an dem Teich, etwas andere Stelle, weniger Kraut (hauptsächlich mit MF gefischt) aus dem Wasser geholt, leider ziemlich viele, also zu viele, Fehlbisse gehabt. Immerhin bin ich nicht schon wieder Schneider geblieben, eine Brasse hat sich meiner erbarmt.

Von jetzt an schreib ich „revanche” klein ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Das kenn ich nur zu gut. Bin schon ein paar Mal trotz Lust&Zeit zu Hause geblieben, weil ich mich nicht für ein Gewässer entscheiden konnte.
> Luxusprobleme, immer diese Luxusprobleme.



Passiert mir oft, ich Ringe mich dann aber für ein Gewässer durch, scheitere dann aber an der Methode. Vorher hatte ich 2 Gewässer, da war es wesentlich entspannter.

Ich war jetzt vielleicht 10x am Hafen, 10x am Teich, 10x am See, 0x Elbe,  10x am kleinen Fluss. 2 Löcher in Schlagdistanz habe ich bisher nicht mal in Angriff nehmen können. 

Ich werde die nächsten 2 Jahre anglerisch hier nicht sehr weit kommen. Zuviel. Von allem.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> 6er Owner, leider senkrecht bis über Widerhaken. Ich lass die zurückgekehrte Liebste noch rasch Abendbroten, dann geht's zum Arzt. Mit Glück und Verhandlungsgeschick sringt ein bisschen Novaminsulfon raus.





Gute Besserung! Möge die Mrs die kommenden Tage in den Krankenschwester-Modus switchen.

Ich perforiere mich regelmäßig mit den Haken, bislang aber nie tief.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin gerade eben wiedergekommen. 3h warten, 5 Minuten dauerte der eigentliche Spass. Und das auch erst als ich massiv wurde. Sehr ärgerlich, und auch etwas schlechtes Gewissen, die Leute haben ja auch genug zu tun. Und die arme Missus war die ganze Zeit trotz chronischer Übermüdung an meiner Seite. Da ist ein Abend beim Franzosen fällig.

 Von Pflege kann keine Rede sein. Morgen geht's ans Wasser, Freitag wird wieder getippt. Ist ja nur ein Pieks, aber halt blöd, wenn man den Haken nicht rausgepfriemelt kriegt.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na dann Petri heil!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Arzt, oder zange und *straßensamurai schmerzunterdrückungsmodule* :-/
> Gute Besserung!



keine Option, Chummer, zuviel Chrom. Reflexbooster III, Smartrodverbindung und Polaugen aus Chiba. Mit 0,2 Essenz ist da nicht mehr viel Luft...

Und nochmal ganz kräftiges Petri zum Döbel mit Hechtmaske- die Kerle werden immer schlauer!


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> 3h warten, 5 Minuten dauerte der eigentliche Spass.


wer in der notaufnahme warten muß, ist kein notfall. #c
ich wünsche dir viel freude am wasser morgen und allen eine gute nacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schön das Minimax ohne größere Schäden aus der Selbsthakmontage rausgekommen ist, die Wartezeit hingegen ist tatsächlich bitter - klar geht es da nicht um leben oder Tod aber man hat ja dennoch schmerzen.

@geo: original Effzett aber eben mehr oder weniger frisch erworben. Hab mir eine Shimano Catana XH zur Blechpeitsche gemacht. Penn Spinnfisher 4500 mit 30er Mono und Attacke! Gufieren ist mir zu gewöhnlich  und jerken, twitchen und wat es nicht noch gibt zu anstrengend. Also angle icj fröhlich mit Zugködern die kein Geflecht brauchen und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schön verkackt, ne ordentliche Schleie abgesetzt dank Fehler im Drill. #q#q#q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ die nächste Tinca kriegst Du!

Fehler sind menschlich. Wenn wir keine Fehler machen würden, wären wir Götter, oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja, ich kann übers Wasser laufen. Wegen dem Kraut. :m

Trotzdem Doof, weil ich gerade an Themen zur Selektion großer Fische mit kleinen Köder arbeite. Das wäre das I-Tüpfelchen gewesen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und dann stand die Welt still!

Meine Freunde des feuchtfröhlichen Friedfischfischens, es ist meine Aufgabe, euch mitzuteilen, das ich heute eine schöne Schleie dank einem kapitalen Fehler im Drill verloren habe. 

Aber immer der Reihe nach. Heute war ich auf Forschungsreise, so zog ich mit dem Vierbeiner zu Felde und widmete mich dem Selektieren von Schleien und einem kleinen Test. Denn oft sind wir alle damit konfrontiert alles andere zu fangen, aber nicht den Zielfisch. Liegt es an den Tincas, dem Gewässer?

Nein! Oft ist der Köder das Problem. Diesem Fakt gehe ich jetzt schon 2 Jahre nach. Es ist auch nicht sonderlich einfach zu umschreiben, so würden meine Beobachtungen in einer Doktorarbeit münden. Veredeln werde ich die Thematik aber mit Sicherheit in einem Artikel. Es geht um folgendes:

Ein Köder allein wird oft isoliert betrachtet einem Zielfisch zugeordnet, in meinen Augen ist das aber Unfug. Jeder Köder kann generell jede Fischart fangen. Umso vertrauter das Häppchen ist, umso eher erfolgt der Zugriff. 

Ein Wurm, auch eine Made und Mais, sind Dinge, die der Fisch oft vor die Nase gesetzt bekommt, selbst die kleinsten Fische wachsen durch Angler damit auf. Sie lernen diese Nahrung anzunehmen. Wenn ich eine Fischart aber isoliert fangen will, stehe ich vor einem Problem:

Viele Köder setzen bekannte Reize. So wird ein Wurm auch von der kleinen Plötze attackiert und bevor die große Schleie zum Zug kommt. Eine Made fängt quer Beet, weil sie das ganze Jahr sowohl auf natürlichem Wege, als auch durch Angler einen Weg ins Gewässer findet. Automatisch kriegen wir kleine Fische an den Haken.

Ich arbeite jetzt intensiv seit 2 Jahren mit Weizen. Ein Köder und Beisatz, der oft in Gewässern Anwendung findet, wo viele Karpfenangler zugegen sind. Wo nicht auf Karpfen gefischt wird oder nur sehr, sehr selten, habe ich die Beobachtung gemacht, das die kleineren Individuen oftmals eher mit Argwohn dem Korn gegenüber treten. Es wird nicht gefressen. Diese kleinen Fische sind auch oft erst 2 Sommer alt.

Die großen Fische dagegen, oft schon mit 10 Lenze auf dem Buckel, kennen den Köder sehr wohl. Ich habe an 6 verschiedenen Gewässern immer wiederholt die gleiche Beobachtung gemacht: 

Kleine Fische schwimmen um den Weizen herum, die besseren Exemplare dagegen interessieren sich augenscheinlich dafür. So auch heute wieder eine Schleie und für das Gewässer ein besseres Rotauge. An allen anderen Gewässern konnte ich dieses Verhalten ebenfalls beobachten.

Die Verknüpfung und der "Instinkt" Nahrung fehlt bei den kleinen ********rn einfach, alte Fisch haben/könnten damit schon Erfahrung gemacht haben. Bisher stehen viele große Fische gegenüber kaum kleinen Fischen als Ausbeute wegen diesem Köder auf dem Konto. An verschiedenen Gewässertypen.

Weizen passt auch in jedes Fischmaul, ich koche ihn recht weich, er kann also ohne Umstände von der Brut erlegt werden. Es passiert aber genau anders herum. Oft wird mit "großen" oder harten Ködern selektiert, nur was, wenn die Fische nicht fressen wollen oder rabiate Kost verschmähen? Ihr versteht, worauf ich hinaus will. Kleiner Köder, trotzdem große Fische und keine kleinen Beifänge.

Zum heutigen Tag:

Tauwurm wurde zerfleddert, er hatte keine Chance eine Schleie auch nur zu sehen, der Weizen dagegen brachte die besseren Resultate. Auch ein Rotauge, für den Teich relativ groß, ging ins Netz. Diese sind oft nur Fingerlang. Davon fing ich auch kurzerhand 2. Auf was? Wurm. 5x so Groß wie der Weizen.

Als ich die Schleie am Band hatte, ausdrillte, passierte mir dann aber ein Missgeschick, der Kescher lag noch auf der Ablage, ich musste ein Stück rüber laufen, der Winkel wurde Steil und der Fisch schlitzte aus. Aiaiaiaiai 
An sehr kleinen Gewässern hat man dann nicht selten verloren, es folgt kein weiterer Fisch, die Schleien werden durch den Drill nervös, suchen das Weite und das wars. Auch heute wiederholt.

Ich habe noch einige Fotos und Impressionen für euch festgehalten und werde weiter an Ideen und Gedanken arbeiten, erstmal muss ich aber ne dicke Runde schmollen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schön! #6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein bisschen mehr Pornobalken und ne rote Weste und du könntest Thomas doublen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Pornobalken und ne rote Weste und du könntest Thomas doublen



Ah noooo.

Aber ne Weste in Rot hätte was. Allerdings suche ich schon eine neue, etwas dynamischer. Die sieht immer so Pennerhaft aus, auf der anderen Seite spielts keine Rolle und ist Praktisch. Auf Bilder kommt das Teil aber immer rüber, als würde ich gerade aus der Altkleiderkammer ans Wasser gefahren sein. Dat Dingens hat aber auch schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel. 

Qualität aus China eben. 



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr schön! #6



Danke! :vik:


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klasse Beitrag FF!
Aber höre mal auf deinen Hund anzubeten - wenn man Kotau vor so einem kleinen Ganster macht, übenmmt der blitzschnell die Macht....
Hübscher Kerl!
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin auf Knie gefallen, nach dem Verlust ihrer Majestät. Der Hund ist mit 9 Jahren auch nicht mehr an Machtspielchen interessiert, er weiß, das er der Boss ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Knie gefallen, nach dem Verlust ihrer Majestät. Der Hund ist mit 9 Jahren auch nicht mehr an Machtspielchen interessiert, er weiß, das er der Boss ist.



Ich finde es nett dass er dich bei sich wohnen lässt ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Als ich die Schleie am Band hatte, ausdrillte, passierte mir dann aber ein Missgeschick, der Kescher lag noch auf der Ablage, ich musste ein Stück rüber laufen, der Winkel wurde Steil und der Fisch schlitzte aus.


Jetzt sind wir aber gespannt und wollen wissen wie groß die Schleie war ... :m


Kann mich noch gut an den Drill von einem Zentnerkarpfen in einer Mergelkuhle beim großen Ost-Opening ab Sommer 1990 erinnern, wo ich aber vom Gerätelevel eigentlich chancenlos war. Einige Minuten hat er mir immerhin gegönnt  Ich mag große Fische, die mal anbeißen und mit dem Angler mitspielen ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

50ger ungefähr. Sie war ja nicht weit weg und hätte gekeschert werden können. Naja, bald, dann schnapp ich sie mir, alle.

Wichtig ist ja erstmal, das Strategie, Selektion und alles zusammen funktionieren und ich den Fisch bekomme, den ich will. Somit zufrieden, obgleich mir ein anderes Szenario natürlich besser gefallen hätte.

Verdutzt war ich aber eher über das schöne Rotauge. Das war für alle bisherigen Rotaugen das mit Abstand beste. Ich hatte eher das Gefühl, das nur kleinere Exemplare geben würde. Klar, das ist kein Gigant, aber dort waren weder Brassen, Güstern, Ukel, Döbel, Aland, Karauschen oder Giebel am Haken.

Schleie, Rotfeder oder Rotauge, obwohl dort vor Jahren das Hochwasser rein ging. Macht mir Mut, vielleicht kommen da ordentliche Silberbarren im späten Herbst, wenn die Hauptnahrungsquelle versiegt und die Plötzen eher zu fangen sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Unser Präsi hat es mir mal wie folgt erklärt:
Unser Hechttümpel ist in Spuckweite der Fulda, bei seriösem Hochwasser ist vom Tümpel nix mehr zu sehen und wenn das Wasser zurückgeht bleiben die Fische dann im beruhigtem Bereich = dem Tümpel.
So kamen unsere Mitglieder zu Stören, Wallerm und Aalen neben Barsch und Co...
Das wird bei euch ähnlich laufen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nicht ganz. Dazwischen ist ein Deich und nur die harten Hochwasser der Elbe gehen dann mal ran. Und das Ding ist umgekippt, mit dem anderen See daneben im Verbund.

Vor 6 Jahren. Trotzallem stimmt was nicht, mein Sensor schlägt aus, wenn trotz großen Nahrungsangebot viele kleine Fische und wenig Arten vorhanden sind.

Ich habe zwar nach wie vor nur einen sehr kleinen Einblick, bei 15x Angeln dort (+-5), aber so richtig schlau werde ich nicht draus. Alles voller Insekten, harter Boden, gemischt mit Kraut, teils Schlamm, massig Unterstände und dann recht viele smarte Fische.

Ich sehe dort auch keine Raubfischangler, kann natürlich aber sein, das dort alles mit Zähnen in die Pfanne ging und genau deswegen jetzt das Gleichgewicht aus dem Lot ist.

Ich bleib dran. |supergri


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Pornobalken und ne rote Weste und du könntest Thomas doublen



Da fehlt es aber noch etwas an der Fleischigkeit der Leibesmitte.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Da fehlt es aber noch etwas an der Fleischigkeit der Leibesmitte.



Aber der Bub arbeitet doch so fleissig an sich


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stimmt. Der T. hat ja auch einige Jahre Vorsprung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber der Bub arbeitet doch so fleissig an sich



In die andere Richtung, ich steh steil auf Kalorienentzug. Ich muss Fit sein die nächsten Jahre. Its Fishing Time.


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF: Wenn Du selektiv auf Schleie gehen willst, was hältst Du denn von Rosinen? Ich erinnere mich noch gut, dass Rosinen als DER Schleienköder gehandelt wurden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Würde ja in die gleiche Richtung unbekannter Köder tendieren, kennen die Fische es aber zur Gänze nicht, kann es auch dauern und man muss füttern.

Ich habe oft die Erfahrung gemacht, das diese "Wunderköder" gern mal ne Weile an den Fisch heran geführt wurden und nicht wie oft vermutet, einfach ohne Grund so wunderbar sind.

Ich habe aber Fische auch schon auf Hundekaustange am Method Feeder gefangen (runde Stangen klein schneiden, sind dann wie Pellets). 

Und gleich mal danke, ich schreibe gerade an Köder aus dem Supermarkt und hatte Rosinen nicht auf dem Zettel. Klasse Tipp!

(Liste: Rosinen, Erbsen, Mais, Reis, Nudeln, Teig, Hundekaustange, Leber, Frühstücksfleisch)

Hach: Der Monsterschleienköder Nummer 1 soll im übrigen die Garnele sein. Habsch mal gelesen, die Dänen schwören darauf.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für solide Schleien: Nicht zu große fruchtige Boilies und obenauf etwas Pop Up mit Knoblauch!


----------



## Ørret

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja die größten Fische sind immer die die man nicht fängt:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab ich probiert, mehrmals, die Fische ignorieren die Boilies gerade zu. Dort Angelt auch kein Mensch, ich bin dort alleine. Durch die eingeschränkten Ufer, kaum/keine freien Stellen und keinem nennenswerten Karpfenbestand sind die Fische auch voll auf natürliche Nahrung eingestellt.







Einfach Urwald. Ich werds mit dem Method Feeder aber nochmal versuchen, die Dinger sind aber zu laut. Auf klassisches Pickern habe ich fast immer Schleien/Schleienbisse. Körbe, Methods, große Bleie, es passiert nichts.

Ich sitze dort immer auf einer alten Schleusenanlage, da muss man aber auch runter krabbeln. 9 von 10 Leuten machen nicht mal das.











Geile Angelstelle und alles für mich. Muhahaha


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Ørret schrieb:


> Tja die größten Fische sind immer die die man nicht fängt:m



Ich hätte auch 60 Zentimeter schreiben sollen, das war Unklug von mir, 50ger Schleien habe ich dort schon gefangen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann probiere es mal mit einer sehr dezenten (Vor-) Fütterung mit mit sehr feinem Forelli und 14 mm Pellets an Montagen der 1,5 oz. Klasse. Feine 20 cm Vorfächer, 8-10er Haken mit ganz einfachen no knot Montagen. Simple Selbsthakmontagen - ohne viel Klimbim.

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass es keine 14 Tage dauern wird, bis die Schleien herzhaft zupacken werden.

Als Vorfachmaterial eignet sich da ganz prima das 10 lbs. Kevlar von Behr. Fein, weich und sinkend. Oder das Scuril von Mika in 15 lbs.. Dazu max. 5 mm Abstand zwischen Hakenbogen und Köder, weil Schleien sehr schnell wieder ausblasen. Kein Kicker, kein Line Alligner. Ganz simpel!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Selbsthakmontagen wären auch besser, weil man ganz einfach die Zeit nicht investieren braucht mit der Rute in der Hand. Die Schleien haben bisher recht lang (idr. 2 bis 3 Stunden) gebraucht und wenn der Köder nicht lebend ist, kommen auch keine kleinen Weißfische.

Den Gedanken mal "leichtes" Karpfenangeln zu betreiben hatte ich heute schon, ganz einfach, weil es keinen Sinn macht die Konzentration zu investieren. Ich bau mir mal ein paar Rigs.

Die Vorfächer sind ja bei mir alle auf 20cm fürs Stippen/Matchen/Pickern gewickelt, Haken passen. Pellets habe ich, Weizen funktioniert.

Ich will morgen aber noch Mais und Erbsen holen. Paar Bleie in 20 Gramm müssen auch noch geordert werden. Vielleicht mal ne zweite Rute und dann Chillen. Freilauf dürfte laut genug sein, um den Biss beim Pennen zu hören.

Wie bindest du deine Festbleimontagen?!


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ergänz die Liste um Zwieback als Köder nicht im Teig


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich binde auf die denkbar einfachste Art. Ein simpler No Knot und das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ergänz die Liste um Zwieback als Köder nicht im Teig



Zwieback habe ich in einem anderen Kontext fürs das Lockfutter gehabt. Du meinst einfachen Zwiebackteig? Wäre auch ne Option.

Toastbrot/Backwaren sind ja auch noch da. Oh weh, das wird verdammt viel.



> Ich binde auf die denkbar einfachste Art. Ein simpler No Knot und das wars dann auch schon.



Ist auch ganz gut so, komplizierte Montage bei dem Kraut haben sowieso keinen Sinn. Ich beginne die Woche mal zu Basteln und meine Schleienpirsch direkter zu gestalten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier ein Bild, wegen der Deutlichkeit übergroß, meiner Montage:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ach Mensch, du ich war beim Blei, wie du es fixierst. Den Haken binden ist klar. Die Uhrzeit Andal, ich war im Gedanken ganz woanders. |supergri


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gegen Kraut helfen Chips aus wasserlöslichem Verpackungsmaterial. Einfach auf den Haken stecken. Das verhindert Krautfang beim Auswurf und löst sich binnen Minuten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Blei fixiere ich entweder, bei weiteren Würfen, mit einem Safety Clip, oder ganz banal mit zwei Gummistoppern und den Wirbel anbinden. Nun nur noch das Vorfach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stopper waren für mich auf kurze Distanz auch immer die erste Wahl. Da ich recht gnädige, mit Innendurchmesser von 0,06mm habe, dürfte nichts anbrennen. Diese Halten alles fest. 

Im Endeffekt fixed link ledgern. Bisschen schwerer, aber auch etwas befreiender.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist einfach auch sehr entspanntes Angeln, weil man nicht pausenlos auf die Rute, oder die Pose starren muss.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich meine Zwieback pur als Köder, nicht Teig
 mit Baitelstic am Haken gebunden
 trenn deiner Jungenhose  die Strumpf auf
 oder geh ins Handarbeitsgeschäft, da gibts das zum fast Nulltarif


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habs ja beim Method Feedern sonst so gemacht. Anstelle 20g dann einen 50g schweren genommen, Freilauf an und fertig ab.

Hab in meine Grabbelkiste gerade geschaut, die Safety Clips sind alle recht groß. Ich hoffe es gibt diese auch irgendwo in XS. Für Winterplötzen und Co. sieht mir das Dingens übertrieben groß aus.

Gerade mit dem Hund ist passives Angeln besser, kann ich mehr mit dem Schaizzer machen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich meine Zwieback pur als Köder, nicht Teig
> mit Baitelstic am Haken gebunden
> trenn deiner Jungenhose  die Strumpf auf
> oder geh ins Handarbeitsgeschäft, da gibts das zum fast Nulltarif



Endet alles im Burnout, es gibt einfach soviele Dinge. Kannste alles gar nicht abarbeiten, geschweige denn erlernen. Ich notiere es.

Teig ist ja ein verdammt unterschätztes Feld, als Kind kannte ich nichts anderes und es war fängig.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Größe der Dinger spielt keine wirkliche Rolle. Sie sind ja in gedeckten Farben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es bei Gardner und Korum auch kleinere Möglichkeiten gibt. Am Ende bleiben immer noch die lütten Gummistopper... ganz je nach dem, wie wichtig einem die Nuppsies sind.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

nö,  damit nicht, damit hab ich schon ganz dere Kaliber gefangen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Größe der Dinger spielt keine wirkliche Rolle. Sie sind ja in gedeckten Farben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es bei Gardner und Korum auch kleinere Möglichkeiten gibt. Am Ende bleiben immer noch die lütten Gummistopper... ganz je nach dem, wie wichtig einem die Nuppsies sind.



Im Prinzip ist es ja der Selbe Effekt, entsprechend spielen die Clips keine wirkliche Rolle für mich. Ist mehr für die Industrie und den Konsum. 

Ich machs Klassisch, die Schleien wollen nur den Köder.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie du meinst ... jeder muss seine Nüsse selber knacken ... wäre ja auch stinkfad, wenn alle das gleiche machen würden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat ja heute auch geklappt, der Fisch und Köder sind erstmal mit dem Platz/Futter die wichtige Sache. Wat ich nun am Ufer aufbaue und welches Blei hinter der Montage sitzt, ist ja wurscht. Fisch beisst, mach was draus.

Ich habe heute 45 Minuten für einen 1x1 Meter großen Platz gelotet, sowas ist viel wichtiger. Einen Abriss hatte ich und weil ich so Punktgenau am Angeln war, habe ich die Schnur nach 2 Stunden wieder raus bekommen. |supergri







Angeln ist halt Kunst, jeder Zeichnet anders.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs!
 @FF toller Bericht und eine sehr interessante Köderreflektion. Aber sag mal, wie bist Du denn an das tolle Krebstier gekommen? 
Übrigens finde ich die Diskussion über die grünen Schönheiten sehr interessant, aus aktuellem Anlass. Angelkumpel und ich hatten es heute nämlich auf diese Abgesehen, leider ohne Erfolg- vielleicht wäre alles ganz anders gekommen, hätte ich dies hier vorher gelesen? Mit Sicherheit hätte ich anders geangelt, aber gut, das nächste mal.

Sonst gibts nicht viel zu berichten- an dem vermuteten Schleiengewässer gabs wunderschön goldene Rotfedern, eine von ganz ansehnlicher Größe und Esprit,
kleine Barsche, und auch Ukeln, eine verdatterte Brasse, plus ein vorwitziges Fröschlein, den wir mit dem Doppelten seines Lebendgewichtes in Maden und Würmer fütterten.
Vorher ein bisschen Trotting am Fluss, ein Döbelkind, nur um den rückläufigen Trend zu untermauern (Wer braucht schon Tulip wenn überall leckerer Brutfisch lockt?), Plötzen,  Ukeln, und Güstern, Güstern, Güstern. Erwähnen will ich noch dass ich heute mit der Mark Zwo geangelt habe, und sie so bei ihrem Erlkönigfeldtest mit Pin und Statio gleich an 6 Spezies geriet. Natürlich hoffnungslos übermotorisiert, aber insgesamt passabel.
Herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: danke für den schön illustrierten Bericht! Weizen hab ich diese Saison noch nicht probiert, kommt noch, also danke für die Erinnerung!

@ Minimax: Petri heil - und super, wie daß sich die Mark zwo den Fischis mit einer gewissen Autorität vorstellen konnte. Offenbar doch kein reiner Aal-Prügel ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs!
> @FF toller Bericht und eine sehr interessante Köderreflektion. Aber sag mal, wie bist Du denn an das tolle Krebstier gekommen?



Ich sah ins Wasser, er sah mich, er drehte sich sofort auf den Rücken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich sah ins Wasser, er sah mich, er drehte sich sofort auf den Rücken.



Ah, und dann konntest Du ihn schnappen. Machen die denn diese Rückendrehung bei Behelligung normalerweise oder war er einfach von Dir geflasht?


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht FF!
Ich hab heut auch eine 85cm Tarn-Tinca verhaftet. Auf zwei Maiskörner, die wiederum von einer kleinen Güster gefuttert wurden, die wiederum als Attraktor am Doppeldrilling-System funktioniert hat.
Muss nicht immer so fein sein


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Würde ja in die gleiche Richtung unbekannter Köder tendieren, kennen die Fische es aber zur Gänze nicht, kann es auch dauern und man muss füttern.
> 
> Ich habe oft die Erfahrung gemacht, das diese "Wunderköder" gern mal ne Weile an den Fisch heran geführt wurden und nicht wie oft vermutet, einfach ohne Grund so wunderbar sind.
> 
> Ich habe aber Fische auch schon auf Hundekaustange am Method Feeder gefangen (runde Stangen klein schneiden, sind dann wie Pellets).
> 
> Und gleich mal danke, ich schreibe gerade an Köder aus dem Supermarkt und hatte Rosinen nicht auf dem Zettel. Klasse Tipp!
> 
> (Liste: Rosinen, Erbsen, Mais, Reis, Nudeln, Teig, Hundekaustange, Leber, Frühstücksfleisch)
> 
> Hach: Der Monsterschleienköder Nummer 1 soll im übrigen die Garnele sein. Habsch mal gelesen, die Dänen schwören darauf.




Moin moin!
Mit den Garnelen verhält es sich wie mit Rosinen; man muß die Fische erstmal daran gewöhnen - leider füttert man damit auch ganz schnell Barsch und Aal an.. .


Vor vielen Wintern habe ich mal ernsthafte Aquaristik betrieben und fast alle in Mitteleuropa vorkommenden Fischarten in mehr oder weniger großer Ausführung über Jahre gepflegt. Huchen und Maifisch hatte ich nicht..:q.

Ein 200x60x60 Aquarium kostet nicht die Welt, eröffnet aber eine ganz neue...:vik: .
Nichts könnte so lehrreich sein, wie einige Schleien im Aquarium zu beobachten. Schleien sind unter den Friedfischen echte Sonderlinge und haben sehr spezielle Fressgewohnheiten. Keine andere Art stürzt sich mit voller Begeisterung auf den Wurm um ihn dann bloß wieder und wieder auszuspucken. Egal wie groß der Wurm ist, er wird zigmal durchgekaut - das macht keine andere Art.



Eigentlich sollte jeder, der sich "ernsthaft" mit der Angelei beschäftigt, ein ordentliches Aquarium und eine Schnorchelausrüstung besitzen.
Das erleichtert den Weg zur Meisterklasse ganz erheblich..#6


FF: Bei den Supermarkt Ködern sollte man Kartoffeln und Kirschen im Glas nicht vergessen. Auch kann man tatsächlich mit Bananen und Dosenpfirsischen etwas fangen.
Salami und Käse ist ja klar, aber auch Garnelen und Schinkenspeck, da vorallem der Fettrand, geben ganz brauchbare Notköder ab.. .
 Petri#h
daci; gut getarnt die Tinca.. dickes Petri..#6


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schleien sind unter den Friedfischen echte Sonderlinge und haben sehr spezielle Fressgewohnheiten. Keine andere Art stürzt sich mit voller Begeisterung auf den Wurm um ihn dann bloß wieder und wieder auszuspucken. Egal wie groß der Wurm ist, er wird zigmal durchgekaut - das macht keine andere Art.



Müsste dann nicht der Wurm am Haar mit Selbsthakmontage nicht DIE Lösung sein, um das ewige Rumkauen in einen schnellen Fang zu verwandeln?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Müsste dann nicht der Wurm am Haar mit Selbsthakmontage nicht DIE Lösung sein, um das ewige Rumkauen in einen schnellen Fang zu verwandeln?



Da fällt mir gleich wieder Dai Gribbles Wurm-Kebab ein: Artikel Angling Times und Wurm-Kebab auf Youtube.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, und dann konntest Du ihn schnappen. Machen die denn diese Rückendrehung bei Behelligung normalerweise oder war er einfach von Dir geflasht?



Also manchmal. Maxman, der Krebs war tot. Mausetot, seit Tagen.  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht FF!
> Ich hab heut auch eine 85cm Tarn-Tinca verhaftet. Auf zwei Maiskörner, die wiederum von einer kleinen Güster gefuttert wurden, die wiederum als Attraktor am Doppeldrilling-System funktioniert hat.
> Muss nicht immer so fein sein



Wir sind ja nicht päpstlicher als der Papst. Schöne Schleie im Esoxmantel! 



> Moin moin!
> Mit den Garnelen verhält es sich wie mit Rosinen; man muß die Fische erstmal daran gewöhnen - leider füttert man damit auch ganz schnell Barsch und Aal an.. .
> 
> 
> Vor vielen Wintern habe ich mal ernsthafte Aquaristik betrieben und fast alle in Mitteleuropa vorkommenden Fischarten in mehr oder weniger großer Ausführung über Jahre gepflegt. Huchen und Maifisch hatte ich nicht...
> 
> Ein 200x60x60 Aquarium kostet nicht die Welt, eröffnet aber eine ganz neue... .
> Nichts könnte so lehrreich sein, wie einige Schleien im Aquarium zu beobachten. Schleien sind unter den Friedfischen echte Sonderlinge und haben sehr spezielle Fressgewohnheiten. Keine andere Art stürzt sich mit voller Begeisterung auf den Wurm um ihn dann bloß wieder und wieder auszuspucken. Egal wie groß der Wurm ist, er wird zigmal durchgekaut - das macht keine andere Art.
> 
> 
> 
> Eigentlich sollte jeder, der sich "ernsthaft" mit der Angelei beschäftigt, ein ordentliches Aquarium und eine Schnorchelausrüstung besitzen.
> Das erleichtert den Weg zur Meisterklasse ganz erheblich..
> 
> 
> FF: Bei den Supermarkt Ködern sollte man Kartoffeln und Kirschen im Glas nicht vergessen. Auch kann man tatsächlich mit Bananen und Dosenpfirsischen etwas fangen.
> Salami und Käse ist ja klar, aber auch Garnelen und Schinkenspeck, da vorallem der Fettrand, geben ganz brauchbare Notköder ab.. .
> Petri
> daci; gut getarnt die Tinca.. dickes Petri..



Ich vertrete ja nach wie vor die Theorie, das unbekannte Köder einfach mit Skepsis aufgenommen werden und der gewünschte Erfolg oft nur mit massenhaft vorfüttern verbunden wird( Wochenlange Kampagnen, zumindest aber 7 Tage). Viele Saaten, die als Köder kaum verwendet werden, fangen Fische, die schon lange in Gewässern wandeln und es kennen.

Hanf fällt mir da immer wieder ein. Wird nie benutzt oder gefüttert, schlicht wegen dem Preis. Der 0815 Angler ist geizig. Mit diesem Korn habe ich bisher so wenige Fische gefangen, das es schon ein Skandal ist. |supergri

Und Schleien sind wahrlich Meister der Köderverachtung und des Köderwechselns. Mein Lehrmeister im Stippen, ein aalglatter Profi, sagte mir mal, das Schleien stündlich ihre Vorlieben wechseln. 

Was die Supermarktköder anbelangt:

Die Kartoffel ist notiert. Pfirsich habe ich mal im Zusammenhang auf Brassen in England gelesen. Kirschen sind natürlich auch ein Klassiker. Alter Schwede, das werden zwei Teile, das kann ich nicht zusammen verpacken.

-Brot/Backwaren
-Teig 
-Frühstücksfleisch
-Garnelen
-Kirschen
-Pfirische
-Erbsen
-Mais
-Reis
-Nudeln
-Rosinen
-Kidneybohnen
-Käse
-Hundekaustangen
-Kartoffel


Wichtig ist aber eigentlich nur, das Abzubilden, was für Jedermann und den "Casual" zu reproduzieren ist und auch Weißfische einigermaßen fängt. Niemals vergessen:

Profis überzeugen gelingt nie, sie wissen alles und das auch immer besser. :q

E: Verstehe das nicht falsch, ich meine nicht dich damit, sondern "meine" Zielgruppe. Da musst du die Nerds umschiffen, sonst theorisieren sie Themen in die Exzesse der Abbildbarkeit. Und oft kommen dann Szenarien zustande, die einfach nicht mehr passen. Paylakes mit gutem Besatz vs. Naturgewässer. Durchtrainierte Hegestrecken gegen Vereinsweiher. Zuchtfische gegen natürliche Reproduktion.

Umso näher du an die Grenze von Hollands kommst, umso verschiedener sind auch die Erfahrungen. Gilt auch teils für Italien, wo Zitrusgerüche im Lockfutter ne Bank sind, hier aber komplett versagen. Falsch, richtig? Beides passt. Nur musst du thematisch dich davon fern halten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Kichererbsen? Sollen hier und da durchaus fängig sein. Bei meinen bisherigen Versuchen damit hatte ich keinen Erfolg.

Ich komme hoffentlich an den nächsten Tagen mehrfach ans Wasser - also den Wurm-Kebab werd ich mal probieren und ansonsten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich wieder auf Stinke-Pellets setze oder etwas anderes probiere.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erbsen sind ja schon nah dran, Kichererbsen wären aber etwas, das man zusammenfassen könnte. Der Supermarkt ist ja eine Oase.

Hole dir anstelle Pellets Hundekaustangen, Rund, haben den Durchmesser von Pellets, sind recht weich, riechen aber extrem stark. Kann man am Haar super anbieten und bringt oft den Bonusfisch, weil die Leute ja an vielen Tümpeln gern mal ihre Hunde Füttern. Da fliegen dann Leckerlies auch mal ins Wasser. Hunde/Katzenfutter ist ja bei Aalanglern auch ein Thema.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ die Hundekaustangen hab ich im Hinterkopf, aber noch nicht probiert. 

Hab ein paar Mal Frolic angeboten, mit gemischten Erfolgen. Auf jeden Fall scheint das Zeugs an vielen Gewässern die Fische zu mobilisieren (probehalber gefüttert mit halbierten/geviertelten Frolic-Ringen - danach war eine deutliche Zunahme an Fischaktivität am Futterplatz zu beobachten).

Die Dinger werden übrigens knochenhart, wenn man sie in Maisgries aufbewahrt. 


Was für mich die Kichererbsen (und ähnliche Köder wie Kidneybohnen) interessant macht, ist die Tatsache, daß kleine Weißfische nicht an denen „knabbern” können wie an weichem Mais. Der kommt ja gerne mal zerfleddert zurück. Ich glaube, sogar an den „Bißspuren” Rotfedern von Plötz unterscheiden zu können. Rotfedern „nagen” offenbar gerne am Mais, wenn sie ihn aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht schlucken können oder wollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zum Thema Supermarktköder fallen mir noch Markklöschen(!) Und Spülschwämme (Schwimmbrotersatz) ein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, fix den Einkauf erledigt. Gelbe Erbsen, grüne Erbsen, Mais und Tulip. Ich werde jetzt Speisen, mein Tackle vorbereiten, den präparierten Weizen umfüllen, die anderen Leckerchen in meine Ködertaschen umfüllen.

Dann werde ich eine Schleie fangen. #6


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mach das!
Ich hab heut leider Pause und werd Morgen aber mal gezielt auf die echten Schleien antreten  Aber erst werden wieder Hechte geärgert am frühen Morgen.

Die schwierigste Aufgabe wird wohl sein einen freien Bereich zum Angeln in dem Kraut zu finden ... Naja, falls ich mich nicht schon vorher mim Belly hoffnungslos verhedder. Sollte ich Morgen Nacht nichts posten - entweder schäme ich mich zu tode weil ich kolossal gescheitert bin oder ich hänge noch im Kraut fest. Falls letzteres: Bitte meiner Frau Bescheid geben, Sie soll mehr Köder und Fressalien vorbei bringen. Und Bier.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Müsste dann nicht der Wurm am Haar mit Selbsthakmontage nicht DIE Lösung sein, um das ewige Rumkauen in einen schnellen Fang zu verwandeln?




Im Prinzip ja - aber... .
Das ist ein wenig wie bei Radio Eriwan..#q .
Seit fast 50 Jahren fange ich diese Biester, und habe doch das Gefühl nichts bis garnichts darüber zu wissen.
Erstmal muß man die Gewässer unterscheiden; trüb - einfach, klar - unendlich schwierig.
Deshalb sind auch die Erfahrungen aus GB mit Vorsicht zu genießen - die fischen ausschließlich im Trüben...:q.
Dann halte ich den Köder für relativ unwichtig: Klar sind Würmer die Nr.1, aber die fressen auch Anderes recht gern.
Mystik mit Tubifex oder Mückenlarven vermischt ergibt übrigens einen wirklich guten Köder für fast alle Fische.. .
Die größte Schwierigkeit sehe ich im Vorfach - das sollte so weich wie möglich und völlig unsichtbar sein.
Schleien sind extrem Vorfachscheu!
Das müsste ich eigentlich 100 mal hintereinander schreiben..|bla:Am Vorfach scheitert es fast immer.
Es gibt Tage, da stürzen die sich schamlos auf jeden Köder (sehr selten..!) und Tage da geht nix(sehr oft!)
Schleien die sich sonnen braucht man normalerweise auch nicht zu befischen.


So - das wars eigentlich mit meinem mageren Wissen bezüglich der Tinca Tinca.
Über Döbel glaube ich ALLES zu wissen, über Schleien nix..#q


Petri#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ daci7: erstmal Glückwunsch zur getarnten Tinca und Petri heil für Deinen morgigen Ansitz!

@ rhinefisher: danke für Deine Ratschläge. In Sachen Vorfach werd ich wohl ebenso experimentieren wie mit den Ködern. Hab eben das von Andal empfohlene Behr-Kevlar-Zeugs besorgt, alternativ hab ich noch superweiche Sinkbraid sowie verschiedene Mono-Varianten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schleien beißen bestens in den Dämmerungsphasen und auch bei Nacht, denn in diesen Zeiten suchen sie ihre bevorzugten Futterplätze auf.
Konnte schon mehrfach nachts Schleien direkt vor meinen Füßen in nichtmal knietiefem Wasser beim Abendbrot beobachten...man hätte sie dort auch problemlos keschern können 
Vorfachscheue findet eher tagsüber statt, in der Dunkelheit ist das alles Mumpitz.
Einfach mal paar Aalangler fragen, wie oft sie Schleien als Beifang haben (kennt nahezu jeder Aalangler)...und dessen Tackle ist ganz sicher nicht das feinste.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schleien beißen bestens in den Dämmerungsphasen und auch bei Nacht, denn in diesen Zeiten suchen sie ihre bevorzugten Futterplätze auf.
> Konnte schon mehrfach nachts Schleien direkt vor meinen Füßen in nichtmal knietiefem Wasser beim Abendbrot beobachten...man hätte sie dort auch problemlos keschern können
> Vorfachscheue findet eher tagsüber statt, in der Dunkelheit ist das alles Mumpitz.
> Einfach mal paar Aalangler fragen, wie oft sie Schleien als Beifang haben (kennt nahezu jeder Aalangler)...und dessen Tackle ist ganz sicher nicht das feinste.



Danke für Deinen „Input”! 
SEHR ufernah hab ich als Knirps meine allererste Schleie gefangen (mit 1,65m Vollglasrute und kaputter Rolle). 
Und ich bemerke auch häufig verdächtiges Treiben (vibrierende Seerosenblätter, wackelndes Rohr) sehr dicht am Ufer.
Mal sehen, was heute der späte Nachmittag und der Abend danach bringt.


----------



## jaunty_irl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schleien beißen bestens in den Dämmerungsphasen und auch bei Nacht, denn in diesen Zeiten suchen sie ihre bevorzugten Futterplätze auf.
> Konnte schon mehrfach nachts Schleien direkt vor meinen Füßen in nichtmal knietiefem Wasser beim Abendbrot beobachten...man hätte sie dort auch problemlos keschern können
> Vorfachscheue findet eher tagsüber statt, in der Dunkelheit ist das alles Mumpitz.
> Einfach mal paar Aalangler fragen, wie oft sie Schleien als Beifang haben (kennt nahezu jeder Aalangler)...und dessen Tackle ist ganz sicher nicht das feinste.


Ich wünschte ich könnte dir zustimmen... bei uns im rhein sieht man sie nachts zwar patroullieren aber mit fangen ist da nix, 0 schleien in 3 saisons.. und das obwohl ich wirklich oft (so 3-5mal die woche) losgehe und viele aale fange. mit wurm & made. Brot und Mais. Aber schön wenns woanders besser klappt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich könnte dir zustimmen... bei uns im rhein sieht man sie nachts zwar patroullieren aber mit fangen ist da nix, 0 schleien in 3 saisons.. und das obwohl ich wirklich oft (so 3-5mal die woche) losgehe und viele aale fange. mit wurm & made. Brot und Mais. Aber schön wenns woanders besser klappt.



Flüsse sind halt auch keine stehenden Gewässer.
Im Fluss muß jeder Fisch deutlich mehr Aktivität an den Tag legen wie in einem stehenden Gewässer.

An kleinen Seen und Teichen findet man in den Dämmerungsphasen Schleien fast immer vor den Füßen.
Wenn man dann noch ne abfallende Kante  mit gutem Krautbewuchs wenige Meter vor seinem Platz hat, wird man dort auch Schleien fangen, selbst mit großem Aalhaken und Tauwurmbündel.


----------



## jaunty_irl

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Flüsse sind halt auch keine stehenden Gewässer.
> Im Fluss muß jeder Fisch deutlich mehr Aktivität an den Tag legen wie in einem stehenden Gewässer.
> 
> An kleinen Seen und Teichen findet man in den Dämmerungsphasen Schleien fast immer vor den Füßen.
> Wenn man dann noch ne abfallende Kante  mit gutem Krautbewuchs wenige Meter vor seinem Platz hat, wird man dort auch Schleien fangen, selbst mit großem Aalhaken und Tauwurmbündel.


Man sieht sie ja auch nachts 1-3m vom ufer im 1-4m tiefen wasser....zum teil im 2-4er trupp. Oft mischen sich da auch zander im bereich 50cm dazu und machen mit bei den rundgängen...aber wie gesagt, fangen konnte ich die bisher noch nicht auch wenn ich es oft scho n darauf angelegt habe..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von 22.00 bis 01.00 und dann wieder ab 04.00 Uhr kann ich bestätigen... so bis etwa 10.00 Uhr. Nur "mitten in der Nacht" scheint vollkommene Ruhe zu herrschen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Richtig Andal, das sind nach meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung auch die Topzeiten.

Man brauch sich nur mal den Spaß machen gegen Abend ein paar Maiskörner vor den Füßen reinzuwerfen...und dann einfach mal mit der Lampe schauen, welche Fische sich die im Dunklen reinpfeifen.
Oder vorher mal ne Senke rein und paar Körner drauf...aber nicht wundern wenns dann sehr schwer wird beim hochheben.

Alles schon gehabt, mitunter auch als Triple schon auf der Senke gewesen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und während alle anderen Augenringe haben, fing ich jeden Fisch bei Tag, weil nie Nachtangeln. Ich glaube auch nicht, gerade jetzt während der Laichzeit, das Schleien ihre Fresszeiten sortieren. Im dichten Kraut ist immer "Nacht" und Kohldampf diktiert die Spielregeln.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nachts hab ich auch noch nie ne schleie gefangen.Sonst zu jeder Tageszeit.Schwerpunkt je nach Jahrezeit und Witterund gegen Mittag und in den Abend hinein.
Aber Nachts noch nie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte in meiner Kindheit schon Schleien in der Nacht,  aber der größte Teil kam bei Tag. Die standen auch heute schon mitten am Tage am Ufer.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Momentan sieht man sie bei uns auch .Noch.
Zwei Wochen weiter sieht man keine mehr.
Schleien haben es aber auch schwer bei uns ,genau wie die Brassen.
Zu viele Karpfen.|krach:


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo liebe Ükeler! 

Ich wollte nur ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir geben. Auf eine stressige Prüfungsphase im Februar folgte eine stressige Praktikumsphase, dann nochmal eine stressige Prüfungsphase und vom aktuellen Semester und den noch ausstehenden Hausarbeiten möchte ich gar nicht reden |uhoh: Und nebenher verlangt meine bessere Hälfte auchnoch ihren Anteil an meiner Zeit, wobei selbst das momentan viel zu kurz kommt.

Immerhin hab ich es letzte Woche einmal kurz ans Wasser geschafft. Ich hoffe, bei euch sieht es anglerisch und privat deutlich besser aus und eure Saison ist gut gestartet und nun voll am Laufen. #6 In ein/zwei Monaten hab ich hoffentlich wieder mehr Zeit und schaffe es dann auch wieder, hier regelmäßig reinzuschauen und nachzulesen, was ihr seit Januar alles so angestellt habt. Ihr fehlt mir ja schon, muss ich zugeben... |rolleyes

Bis bald und Petri! |wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich dachte schon dein Bächlein hat dich an sich gerissen. Gruß und viel Erfolg! Es kommen bessere Tage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Momentan sieht man sie bei uns auch .Noch.
> Zwei Wochen weiter sieht man keine mehr.
> Schleien haben es aber auch schwer bei uns ,genau wie die Brassen.
> Zu viele Karpfen.|krach:



Ich kämpfe ja gegen die Zeit, das Ding ist jetzt schon bedrohlich zugewachsen. Karpfen konnte ich heute das erste mal sehen, auf meinem Futterplatz. Hab dann 2 große Futterbälle geworfen, genau auf die Schädel der Jungs, ein riesen Walm, dann hatte ich meine Ruhe. Die Stinker müssen aber auch überall sein.......


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ....Kohldampf diktiert die Spielregeln.



Schon richtig, dennoch gibt es genügend belegbare Gewässer, wo Beiszeiten tendenziell in helle oder dunkle Zeit tendieren.
Gerade von Carphuntern hört man dies immer wieder.
Natürlich spielen da auch Faktoren wie Laichphase und Jahreszeit ne wichtige Rolle.
Andersherum kenne ich hier durchaus ne Handvoll Gewässer, wo du die Schleien eher selten tagsüber erwischt, bestenfalls noch früh am Morgen...und dann auch nicht an typischen krautigen Plätzen, sondern banal auf sandigem Grund.
Jedes Gewässer tickt da halt auch ein wenig anders.

Ist genauso mit der allseits bekannten vorsichtigen und ewig langen Spielerei der Schleien mit dem Köder.
Hab ich persönlich noch nie selbst erlebt, Pose (8-10g Aalposen wohlgemerkt) weg und ab dafür wars bei mir bisher fast immer...bestenfalls noch ein wenig hin und her gewandert.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schön dass der tobsen noch lebt :m
Willkommen zurück und scheiss auf die regelstudienzeit


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist genauso mit der allseits bekannten vorsichtigen und ewig langen Spielerei der Schleien mit dem Köder.
> Hab ich persönlich noch nie selbst erlebt, Pose (8-10g Aalposen wohlgemerkt) weg und ab dafür wars bei mir bisher fast immer...bestenfalls noch ein wenig hin und her gewandert.


Ich glaube das nibbeln ist oft genug nur der flossenschlag einer gründelnden Schleie. Der Kollege kalweit hat mal was von über einem Meter radius in dem die gründelbewegungen und flossenschläge der schleie sich auf die Pose auswirken geschrieben iirc


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schon richtig, dennoch gibt es genügend belegbare Gewässer, wo Beiszeiten tendenziell in helle oder dunkle Zeit tendieren.
> Gerade von Carphuntern hört man dies immer wieder.
> Natürlich spielen da auch Faktoren wie Laichphase und Jahreszeit ne wichtige Rolle.
> Andersherum kenne ich hier durchaus ne Handvoll Gewässer, wo du die Schleien eher selten tagsüber erwischt, bestenfalls noch früh am Morgen...und dann auch nicht an typischen krautigen Plätzen, sondern banal auf sandigem Grund.
> Jedes Gewässer tickt da halt auch ein wenig anders.
> 
> Ist genauso mit der allseits bekannten vorsichtigen und ewig langen Spielerei der Schleien mit dem Köder.
> Hab ich persönlich noch nie selbst erlebt, Pose (8-10g Aalposen wohlgemerkt) weg und ab dafür wars bei mir bisher fast immer...bestenfalls noch ein wenig hin und her gewandert.



Naja, im Laufe der Zeit habe ich die Erkenntnis gewonnen einfach nicht mehr in Mustern zu denken. Ein Fisch beisst, wenn er Hunger hat oder ich ihn überzeuge. Tageszeit wurst, Jahreszeit wurst. Gleiches Spiel sind Köder. Immer wenn große Fische genannt werden, heißt es großer Köder. Ist auch nur ne Phrase. 

Große Fische haben Futterstraßen, die ihrem Bedarf entsprechend sind, die Lutschen nicht das Laub nach 2 Zuckis durch. Das setzt sich bei jeder Fischart durch, nur eben andere Nahrungsgründe/Vorzüge. Es gibt keine Faustformeln und feste Regeln.

Und das Problem vieler "Schleiengewässer" ist und bleibt einfach, das es keine mehr sind. K2 Karpfenpüffe. Klar fängt man dann sowieso kaum Tincas, wenn ich mir den Besatzelend für Pfannenrentner ansehe. 

Alle Gewässer hier im Umkreis sind jedenfalls mit Schleien zu jeder Uhrzeit beangelbar. Ob Graben, Teich, See oder Baggerloch.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Schleien sind vom Grundsatz her, eher tagaktive und sehr vorsichtige Fische.
Bis vor 20..25 Jahren fing man im Rheinland Schleien hauptsächlich am Tage.
Das hat sich an Gewässern, die vor der schwarzen Pest geschützt wurden, auch bis heute so erhalten, an den ungeschützten haben sich die Aktivitätsphasen in die Dunkelheit verschoben.
Das kann man im Aquarium auch schön beobachten; die suchen sich eine ruhige Ecke und schlafen, tagsüber wird gewühlt.
 Und nochmal: Kein Fisch spielt so intesiv mit dem Futter wie die Schleie; natürlich gibt es schnurschwimmer, aber der Hauptgrund für das ganze Gezumpel ist das ewige einsaugen/ausspucken...
Wenn man Schleien mit grober Montage fängt, sind das halt die Tage, an denen die sich wie blöde auf Alles stürzen - das ist keinesfalls die Regel.. .
Oder es sind Gewässer mit extremer Konkurrenz - dann bleibt denen ja auch nichts anderes übrig, wenn sie nicht neben den Karpfen verhungern wollen.
Auch wenn man die dort gemachten Beobachtungen nicht 1 zu 1 übertragen kann, kauft euch Aquarien..!



Das sich die Aktivität der Fische völlig in die Dunkelheit verschoben hat, sieht man in ganz Mittel/Westeuropa, teilweise auch in Italien.
 Die Barbe ist auch so ein Fall: Früher ein Fisch den man 10 zu 1 am Tage fing - heute fägt man des nachts erheblich besser.. 

Kurios, und für mich eigentlich auch nicht zu erklären, ist dass die iberischen Barben schon immer eher nachtaktiv waren.



Ist euch eigentlich auch aufgefallen dass man kaum noch Fische sieht, die kein "Einschußloch" vom Kormoran haben?
 80er Barben, meterlange Hechte - die verschonen nichts.. .


Petri|wavey:


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Soooo ohne fleiß kein Preis. Hechte streamern hat nicht so doll geklappt (zwei fritten) und der See ist tatsächlich total zu gekrautet. Also musste ich mir meine freie Stelle selbst machen. Mit dem Anker vom belly gings ganz gut. Jetzt eine kurze morgensession und dann abends nochmal angreifen! Die rotfedern sind schon am platz ... mal schauen was die schleien machen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehe ich da eine kleine US Baitrunner an der Rute? #6


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja - 2x fox royale float 13ft,  1,5 lbs mit  3500er baitrunner ist mein Besteck heute.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Kombi #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ daci7: na dann genieß die Zeit am Wasser und hol mal was raus, was die Kombo so richtig fordert!

@ Tobias85: viel Erfolg bei den anstehenden Prüfungen! Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja ab und an ans Wasser, Angeln kann entspannen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War gestern bis nach Mitternacht an dem Teich. Lief nicht so dolle, ein paar Fehlbisse, immerhin hat mir ein Plötz von knapp 20cm (auf Pelzer Sushi-Pellet ;-)) das Schneidern erspart. 

Werd noch mal meine Methoden hinterfragen, vielleicht mach ichs wie früher  - also ganz simpel Waggler mit Wurm+Maiskorn als Köder.

Gibt da noch einige interessante Stellen, teilweise sehr beengt, muß mal sehen...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Komme gerade vom Wasser zurück - kurze Abendsession (90min Angelzeit) zusammen mit meinen Vater. 
Am Fluß nebenan, an dem er schon vor etwa 60 Jahren „gepietscht” hat. Hat Spaß gemacht - Vaddern hat zum ersten Mal ne leichte Grundangel bedient und auch prompt ein paar Warnowplötz landen können.
Ich hatte auch ein paar der mittlerweile üblichen Güstern, die an der federleichten Picker auch schon Spaß machen.

Vermutlich werd ich morgen früh dann mal nach den Schleien im Teich sehen, die mir bislang die kalte Schulter gezeigt haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich mache morgen und übermorgen Pause. Dann werde ich eine weitere Methode auf Schleien testen, dann aber wieder am Teich. Die Fische sind dann nicht ganz so groß, aber dort zählen andere "Skills". 

Nächste Woche ist mein Liebling nämlich dichter als dicht gewachsen, dann geht bis in den Herbst nur noch Rotfedern. Ich werde demnächst dann wohl die Brassen mal wieder ins Visier nehmen. XXL-Format. Hafen muss ich auch wieder ran, ich bin zu selten dort und ne Buhne wartet auch noch auf mich.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Geo, auch und vor allem zu der Häufigkeit deiner Ansitze!  War bis eben auf dem 60. Meines Patenonkels, er hat den dreiflüsseschein (diverse Fulda-, werra- und weserstrecken) von seinem Sohn geschenkt bekommen und somit ist der Mann mit dem ich mein erstes Rotauge überhaupt fing fällig  herzliches petri auch an deinen Herrn Papa!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^ Ja, dem Kraut kann man beim Wachsen fast zusehen, so schnell sprießt es.

Seltsam, daß ich dieses Jahr im Fluß noch keine Brasse von (halbwegs) Format hatte, die meisten Brassen kamen aus Teichen, in denen ich sie normalerweise gar nicht vermuten würde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte gestern auch das Gefühl am Teich, das die lichten Stellen vom letzten Jahr dicht sind und woanders Spots jetzt frei sind. Aber auch dort wuselt es sich so langsam zurecht. Macht nischt. Im Herbst dann wieder, vielleicht finde ich ja noch Fischarten, die ich nicht am Haken hatte.

Die Zicke, der olle See, war heute zwar gut drauf, das dort Schleien sind wusste ich aber. Generell sind die Fische groß, dick, fett, aber nicht in der Menge vorhanden. 

Und die Menge an natürlicher Nahrung macht es nur noch schwerer. Schaun mer mal. Die riesigen Rotfedern sind auch einen Ansitz wert.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Geo, auch und vor allem zu der Häufigkeit deiner Ansitze!  War bis eben auf dem 60. Meines Patenonkels, er hat den dreiflüsseschein (diverse Fulda-, werra- und weserstrecken) von seinem Sohn geschenkt bekommen und somit ist der Mann mit dem ich mein erstes Rotauge überhaupt fing fällig  herzliches petri auch an deinen Herrn Papa!



Danke! So generationenübergreifendes Angeln hat schon was. 
Da wünsch ich Dir einen hauchdünnen Vorsprung im familieninternen Wettstreit. Mögen Deine Döbel sich als dicke Aale tarnen oder so ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Männers!
Mir gehen seit 2 Tagen die Schleien nicht mehr aus dem Kopf - und dann fängt der FF auch noch 2 dermaßen schöne Exemplare... .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich sach dir watt: Losfahren und Angeln. :m


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich sach dir watt: Losfahren und Angeln. :m




Heute geht garnix - morgen komme ich bestenfalls an den Rhein.
Leider weiß ich weit und breit kein Schleiengewässer - alles von den Karpfen verwüstet.. .
Wenigstens kann ich deine Erfolge bewundern..:vik:
Wirklich wunderschöne Fische..#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich weit und breit kein Schleiengewässer - alles von den Karpfen verwüstet.. .



Kriege ich immer ne extreme Krawatte, was haben solche Viecher in jedem noch so natürlichen Teich verloren. Es dauert keine 2 Jahre, dann ist alles patten Trüb, alles an Weißfisch klein gehalten, der Laich wird gefressen, weil das Kraut weg geht, dann verbuttet alles.

Der Besatz mancher Vereine ist einfach Hirntot.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir hatten mal ne Ziegelei, die schon vor meiner Geburt geschlossen wurde.
Auf dem Gelände befand sich auch die dazugehörige Tonschiefer(?) Grube, ca. 1ha groß und natürlich ein Himmelsteich, in den hat mein Vater Hecht, Barsch, Rotfeder und Schleien besetzt.
Als ich ungefähr 10 Jahre alt war, hatten wir das perfekte Schleiengewässer.
5 Jahre später hat dort irgendein Vollhorst mal ne Ladung Karpfen verklappt - es waren tatsächlich genau 2 Sommer bis alles platt war..#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weil diese Fische in natürliche Gewässer nicht gehören. Das geht gut, wenn es große Wasserkörper sind, bei kleinen Teichen ist ganz schnell Licht aus. Ich habe hier so ein edles Schleiengewässer.

Das pure Leben. Kraut, glasklar, Rotfedern, Plötzen, Barsche und Hecht. Setz ma ne Ladung K2 da rein und wir schreiben in 2 Jahren nochmals. 

Die Engländer haben solche Erfahrungen mit Zander gemacht. Wurden in Kanäle voller Kleinfisch gesetzt, jetzt hast du gar keine mehr.Die Elektrofischen sich jetzt zu Tode, weil die Grundlage für den "Silverfish" zerstört wurde.

Und dann wären noch die Geier, die jede maßige Tinca unbedingt abknüppeln müssen. Kleines Gewässer, eine Handvoll dieser Typen und irgendwann hast du nichts weiter, als die "Mythen": " Du siehst die Fische nur nicht, hier ist noch alles voll mit Schleien".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kriege ich immer ne extreme Krawatte, was haben solche Viecher in jedem noch so natürlichen Teich verloren. Es dauert keine 2 Jahre, dann ist alles patten Trüb, alles an Weißfisch klein gehalten, der Laich wird gefressen, weil das Kraut weg geht, dann verbuttet alles.
> 
> Der Besatz mancher Vereine ist einfach Hirntot.



Bei uns sind auch überall Karpfen...wirklich in jedem Loch, selbst im Bach gibts welche. Ein paar Karpfen würde ich nicht schlimm finden, aber viele Karpfenangler setzen den Fang zwar zurück, tragen ihn aber in die Statistik ein....die Folge ist, dass immer mehr besetzt wird und wenig aus dem Wasser kommt.

Kleine Schleien werden gleichzeitig im selben Gewässer besetzt und das gar nicht so wenige. Im Jahr tauchen in der Statistik dann pro Gewässer vielleicht 4-5 Stück auf im Schnitt. Der Gewässerwart macht munter weiter so....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Genau das ist oft meine Kritik. Ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn darin, alles mit Karpfen fluten zu müssen. Dann könnten die Herrschaften gleich eigene Wasserlöcher ausheben und "All you can eat" Commercials bauen. Das aber jedes feinste natürliche Gewässer verunstaltet werden muss, um Pfannenrentnern die perfekten Bedingungen zu schaffen, geht mir richtig auf den Sack.

Ein richtig, richtig großer Wasserkörper wird keine Probleme haben, aber die Planschkuhle von 2ha mit mehr Karpfen als Angler im Verein?

Und dann bleiben am Ende eine handvoll Schleienteiche, welche massiv leergeräumt werden. So rosig sieht das mit den Tincas hier nämlich auch nicht aus. Der Normalzustand wäre, mehrere Fische in einer Session zu fangen, das klappt aber auch nur noch sehr selten. Schleien zwischen 30cm und 40cm fange ich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir haben einen hübschen kleinen Kiesteich. Ich hab schon schleien am Ufer langziehen sehen trotz der Karpfen-  dennoch werden jährlich 50 Refo für die Rentner besetzt. Denn den Leuten die für ein Angebot 30km ins ekz fahren kann man keine 20km zum Forellenteich zumuten. 
Da kann man schon mal den kopp auf die tischplatte hauen aber ich wüsste hier auch keine Alternativen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Schleien, die drin sind, verschwinden ja nicht. Aber sie reproduzieren sich wesentlich schlechter, legen weniger Nahrung zu, werden verdrängt. Irgendwann ist im Teich nichts mehr zu fressen und dann sitzen die Karpfen auf dem Laich der Weißfische und laben sich daran. Der Unterschied: Karpfen nehmen viel Nahrung auf und wenn es genügend sind, bleibt da nichts mehr. Früher oder später wachsen außer Karpfen keine Fische mehr, weil diese auch Muscheln und Schnecken knacken. Der Kleinfisch bleibt klein, erreicht das fähige Laichalter, die Verbuttung beginnt.

Ich würde soweit gehen, das Karpfen die Ökosysteme der Teiche zerstören.


----------



## Warti

Pünktlich um 11:45 Uhr bog sich die Spitze der King Wand 3-8lbs,und nach einem kurzen "Drill" konnte ich eine kapp 0,54m Tinca aus dem Wasser heben lassen.

Leider hat mir der keschernde Kumpel während die Rute auf der Ablage lag die Zitterspitze geschrottet,weil der Dussel trotz bereits geschlossenen Bügels den Kescher immer weiter zu sich zog. Mit Foto war leider nix,da ich beim sehen des Mallheurs sofort Hochdruck bekam und den Kompagnon voll maulte.

Eine durchlaufender Futterkorb,ein eingeschlaufter 0,18er Feeder Leader mit 14er Haken,bestückt mit drei Maden,war die simple Montage. Leider hatte ich nur die mit Boilienadel dabei,aber den Fisch hat es nicht gejuckt.

  Tinca durfte zurück,es folgten noch einige Kleinbarsche auf die sich der Kater freut,und gegen 14.00 war dann der vierstündige Spontanansitz bei Vollbestrahlung auch zuende. Am meisten ko**t es mich an das es kein "Beweisfoto" gibt,denn früher hatte ich an den Teichen und Seen hier nur Schleien um die 35-39cm. Es war überhaupt die erste nach ca. drei Jahren,sonst gibt es hier nur Satzkarpfen und die fetten Wasserschweine. Von handlangen Rotfedern usw., kann ich zumindest an diesen See nur träumen.












Das nächste mal gibt es bessere Bilder,da ich hier nur das Tel. dabei hatte.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*







Tja, alte Stelle, neues Glück. Mein Tripodadapter macht eine gute Figur und mein buckeliger BFB hat erstmal mit Döbel, Babybarbe und winzbarsch vorgelegt bis ich nach diversen Fehlbissen auf Maggotclip am Haar auf das Pickerrig vom 16er umrüstete und nen 20er Haken am 0,08er Vorfach mit einer Made angeboten habe. Der Biss war brachial und zum Vorschein kam ein 12cm Gründling. Perfekt als Aalköfi aber leider noch geschont - aber Fischart nummer vier heute. Ich hoffe noch auf nen sehr Lütten döbel oder Plötz und dann beginnt Operation großaal

@wart: dennoch Petri Heil! Du weisst, wo gehobelt wird...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alter Schwede, so könnte ich in 100 Jahren nicht Angeln, als Kontrollfreak würde ich nen Fön kriegen, aber Hut ab, richtig schön Osteuropäisch. Jose ist ja weg, da darf man das wieder Schreiben.

Und dickes Petri zum Gründling! Eine gute Montage weiß immer zu helfen HAHA. Fette Aale gewünscht ma Boy.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab noch was geschrieben, ich bin mal so frei, da ja scheinbar Links setzen für nicht kommerzielle Seiten erlaubt ist. Bissel was zu meiner Angelei auf Schleien. 

Kannste dann lesen, Kochpott, du hast ja Zeit am Wasser. 

https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfisch-blog/schleien-fangen


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, so könnte ich in 100 Jahren nicht Angeln, als Kontrollfreak würde ich nen Fön kriegen, aber Hut ab, richtig schön Osteuropäisch. Jose ist ja weg, da darf man das wieder Schreiben.


Wenn du das schreibst ist es mir tatsächlich auch Jacke wie Jose. 



> Und dickes Petri zum Gründling! Eine gute Montage weiß immer zu helfen HAHA. Fette Aale gewünscht ma Boy.



I'll do my very best!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du das schreibst ist es mir tatsächlich auch Jacke wie Jose.



Jeder mit ein bisschen Hirn weiß solche Phrasen auch zu werten. Auf einen Russen kommen 5 deutsche Geier. Und diese 5 sind oft schlimmer. Aber es Triggert immer so schön. MUHAHAHAHA





> I'll do my very best!



Möge Sidley mit dir sein!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was für unsere Stelle spricht: det Dönermann liefert hierher


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Edel. Bei mir gibts beim Angeln immer Wasser und nen Apfel. LUL


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ daci7: na dann genieß die Zeit am Wasser und hol mal was raus, was die Kombo so richtig fordert!
> [...]


Danke!
Kurze Rückmeldung: Totale Nullnummer. Fisch war da, hat sich aber nicht interessiert für den Köder. Abends saßen wir 6h mit zwei Leuten. Hechte haben neben der Köfi-Pose geraubt und nicht gebissen. Karpfen ham vor unseren Füßen auf dem Futterplatz gebuckelt, Blasenteppiche an und um unsere Posen - Nichts. Methodfeeder musste ich abbrechen, da die kleinen Pellets von den Kleinfischen inmerhalb von Sekunden brachial zerpflückt wurden. Ein gutes Dutzend Rotfedern hab ich gefangen - aber das war nicht der Plan. Selbst mit nem guten Gramm Blei auf dem Vorfach kam der Köder zeitweise nicht schnell genug auf den Grund.

Und dann mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit: Nichts mehr. Absolute Ruhe. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass durch fast garkeinen Angeldruck und auch sonst wenig Trouble am Wasser die Fische eher tagaktiv sind?! Oder das mit beginnender Nacht die Pflanzen in dem See von O2 Produktion auf O2 Verbrauch umstellen und die Fische zwangsläufig Pause machen müssen? Der Tümpel ist schon heftig zugekrautet...

Da muss ich wohl bald nochmal vorbei!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Knoten hat gerade im Drill mit einem gefühlten Monster (gut, bei Sarah Janes swnsibler Seele könnte es auch ein knapp maßiger aal gewesen sein) nachgegeben. Kinski Stufe fünf, neuen Haken mit mehr liebe und Aufmerksamkeit gebunden, neuer versuch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Knoten hat gerade im Drill mit einem gefühlten Monster (gut, bei Sarah Janes swnsibler Seele könnte es auch ein knapp maßiger aal gewesen sein) nachgegeben. Kinski Stufe fünf, neuen Haken mit mehr liebe und Aufmerksamkeit gebunden, neuer versuch



RIP, sowas ist immer Hart. Der Aal hatte bestimmte PB-Ausmaße! :m


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oh man, gerade wurde es richtig stressig. Ich geh austreten da rappelt der Bissanzeiger auf dem die Feeder mit Köfi ihres Einsatzes harrte, BFB schlägt an, hängt, mir bleibt nur das Keschern. Ein angemessen zerkauter Köfi, ein zorniger aal und der Haken in seiner Flanke kamen zum Vorschein. Gekeschert, der hat Maß, hakenlösen... da rappelt das Glöckchen an Sarah Jane - BFB haut an, ich übernehme, ein krasser Drill und heraus kommt ein 70cm Aal in prächtiger Form und Armdick (wenn man recht dünne Arme hat zumindest) - Kandidat 1 enthakt und in die Freiheit entlassen da ich Aal nummer zwo deutlich besser verwerten kann... jetzt weiss ich dass Sarah Jane für den Fluss gewappnet ist, ich hatte im Drill nie das Gefühl an der Grenze der Rute zu sein auch wenn die Aktion das Aaldrillen etwas tricky macht, aber dennoch mit Bravur gemeistert. Ich bin jetzt hellwach und meine Beine zittern-  das war adrenalin pur! Und morgen gibt es Aal ^^


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Sir Kochtopf: Sattes PETRI! Mann, was freu ich mich für Dich. Also langsam kommt Sarah-Jane in Fahrt. Bin schon gespannt, was Du mit ihr noch aus Fulda und anderen Gewässern rausorgelst ;-)


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ warti: Petri heil! Ich hoffe, die Freude über die dicke Tinca hat den Verlust der Spitze überstrahlt. Zum Glück gibts ja noch Nachschub.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War mal wieder am Teich...

Kurzfassung: die Fische laichen und beißen nicht.


Langfassung: War heute lange am Teich. Die Stelle auf einer winzigen Halbinsel, an der ich bereits Montag und Dienstag war.

Ging relativ zeitig los, wenn auch nicht ganz so früh wie geplant.






Morgenstund... (der Kescher wird IMMER als erstes montiert)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund - heute kam an einer der Ruten (Posenrute) ein VMC-Goldhaken von rhinefishers „Beutezug in Holland” zum Einsatz - Danke an dieser Stelle.

Gefischt habe ich mit 2-3 Ruten: eine Grundrute mit Festbleimontage (später umgerüstet auf MF), eine zweite Grundrute mit dem „Wurm-Kebab” (Wurmschnitt, Wurmerde im Futterkorb).
Dritte Rute, etwa knapp die Hälfte der Zeit genutzt, war die „Tench&Specimen”. Einfache Wagglermontage, der erwähnte Goldhaken mit Mais. 

Während die Grundruten bis auf Schnurschwimmer und halbherzige Bisse ruhten, war an der Posenrute immerhin etwas Betrieb. Plötz (auch hier teilweise mit Metazerkarien) und wunderschöne Rotfedern zeigten Interesse am Mais. 
Die Namensgeberin der Rute ließ sich leider nicht blicken, auch kein anderer Fisch, dem ich guten Gewissens den Stempel „Specimen” aufdrücken könnte.





Rotfedern-Bucht, ein Rotauge gabs hier auch, neulich einen Brassen





Den ganzen Tag schien die Sonne, schattige Stellen waren rar. 
Hab hier testweise Köder angeboten - ohne Erfolg.

Ein paar Meter neben mir platschte es den ganzen Tag - offenbar Laichzeit verschiedener Species. 




Im tiefsten Unterholz waren Fische unterschiedlicher Größe mit der Reproduktion befaßt. 
Da ich Diskretion wahren wollte, bin ich auf Abstand geblieben und konnte die Arten nicht identifizieren.





Stellen wie diese gibt es viele, Platz zum Angeln ist dort kaum.
Hier wäre eine 2,70m-Rute wohl schon zu unhandlich (Ufervegetation).

Insgesamt ein schöner Sonntag in der Natur, bin kein Schneider geblieben, hab weder Fische noch Gerät verloren. Ein anderer Petrijünger, ebenfalls auf Friedfische aus, konnte etwa 40m entfernt wohl auch nichts „dickes” landen (oder er war dabei sehr leise).

Trotz schöner Naturerlebnisse (ne Ringelnatter kam auf einen Sonnenbad auf der Halbinsel vorbeigeschwommen, es gab diverse andere interessante Tiere zu beobachten) wurmt es mich natürlich ein wenig, daß weder der Zielfisch noch ein anderer Cyprinide von Format beißen wollte.
Ich schiebs einfach mal auf die Laichzeit und nicht auf die Fähigkeiten des  mittlerweile gut gebräunten Autors dieser Zeilen ;-)
Gute Nacht und schönen Pfingstmontag!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Georg! Deine Berichte erfreuen mich immer wieder aufs neue, das ist so ein "back to the roots" angeln ohne schnick und schnack (ich als spätberufenes Kind mit YouTube hab direkt bei komischen Zeug angefangen und erarbeite mir das leichte hart  )
Es blieb bei mir bei den beiden Aalen, ein guter schlitzte noch aus, ansonsten Fehlbiss auf Fehlbiss (und das völlig ohne zusammenhang mit der Haken- oder Ködergröße, geschweige denn der Dauer bis zum Anhieb) aber mein BFB hat noch zwei Aale verhaftet, wovon einer maßig war und mit durfte. Seit 5:30 bin ich zuhause, hab das Hundekind versorgt und dann meinen Fang - 640gr unausgenommen brachte der Aal auf die Waage, ausnehmen und häuten war ätzend wie immer und weil Aalblut auf den fertigen Abwasch spritzte wasche ich eben nochmal auf. Aber mit einer tiefen Befriedigung - 50m Flussab hat eine Jugendgruppe eines der Vereine die sich die Strecke teilen ein Nachtangeln veranstaltet und da hat vom Betreuer angefangen niemand was gefangen-  und die Fische meines BFB waren deutlich kleiner  :m manchmal tut sowas gut  und nach einem ernsthaften Drill mot Sarah 'Drennan Specialist' Jane muss mein Rat an Minimax bezüglich der Rute lauten: "KAUFEN! KAUFEN! KAUFEN!"

Das i-Tüpfelchen für mich: ich muss nicht mit zur Großmutter meiner Frau! Das ist ein Termin der so angenehm ist wie gleichzeitig eine Wurzelbehandlung und eine darmspiegelung zu bekommen - ohne Betäubung


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Kurze Rückmeldung: Totale Nullnummer. Fisch war da, hat sich aber nicht interessiert für den Köder. Abends saßen wir 6h mit zwei Leuten. Hechte haben neben der Köfi-Pose geraubt und nicht gebissen. Karpfen ham vor unseren Füßen auf dem Futterplatz gebuckelt, Blasenteppiche an und um unsere Posen - Nichts. Methodfeeder musste ich abbrechen, da die kleinen Pellets von den Kleinfischen inmerhalb von Sekunden brachial zerpflückt wurden. Ein gutes Dutzend Rotfedern hab ich gefangen - aber das war nicht der Plan. Selbst mit nem guten Gramm Blei auf dem Vorfach kam der Köder zeitweise nicht schnell genug auf den Grund.
> 
> Und dann mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit: Nichts mehr. Absolute Ruhe. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass durch fast garkeinen Angeldruck und auch sonst wenig Trouble am Wasser die Fische eher tagaktiv sind?! Oder das mit beginnender Nacht die Pflanzen in dem See von O2 Produktion auf O2 Verbrauch umstellen und die Fische zwangsläufig Pause machen müssen? Der Tümpel ist schon heftig zugekrautet...
> 
> Da muss ich wohl bald nochmal vorbei!




Hi!
Kein Angeldruck ist eine Sache - keine Kormorane wegen zuviel Kraut die Wichtigere.. .
Es scheint bloß noch 4 Gewässertypen mit sich natürlich verhaltenen Fischen zu geben: Stadtgewässer, richtig trübe Brühen, völlig verkrautete Tümpel und eben alles was vom Jäger geschützt wird.. .
Der Sauerstoffgehalt scheint Karpfen, und noch viel weniger Schleien, nicht zu interessieren.


 Geo: Toller Bericht und klasse Bilder..#6.
Wenn ich eure Gewässer sehe..:k:k ich will auch soetwas in meiner Nähe..#q.


Petri|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Fische laichen aber verdammt spät in euren Teichen, bei uns ist selbst im Elbhafen die Brut schon zu beobachten. Schade drum, wenn kein Fisch wollte, aber solche Tag hat man auch mal bei. Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber mit einer tiefen Befriedigung - 50m Flussab hat eine Jugendgruppe eines der Vereine die sich die Strecke teilen ein Nachtangeln veranstaltet und da hat vom Betreuer angefangen niemand was gefangen-  und die Fische meines BFB waren deutlich kleiner  :m manchmal tut sowas gut



Oha. :m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: die Fehlbisse - irgendwie wird das Angeln immer rätselhaft bleiben. Was heute funktioniert, muß morgen nicht zwangsläufig auch klappen. Manchmal kann man experimentieren (Haken- und Ködergröße, Vorfachlänge) bis der Arzt kommt und es läuft dennoch nicht. 
Aber alles in allem liefs für Dich ja prima.

@ rhinefisher: Nachteil der vielen Gewässer hier ist, daß etliche vollkommen verwildert sind. Angelstellen wachsen zu, Stege werden morsch, die Wege dorthin schreien nach einem Unimog als Angelauto (Hut ab übrigens vor den beiden Simson-Moped-Fahrern, die gestern mit schwerem Angelgepäck wild schlingernd den Weg zum Teich meisterten).
Der Teich war ziemlich trübe, der Grund nicht übermäßig schlammig, es gibt etliche Seerosenfelder und Kraut, Kraut, Kraut. Und die Fische haben in den überhängenden Bäumen, die etwa die Hälfte des Ufers einnehmen, perfekten Schutz vor Anglern und evtl. auch vor anderen Räubern.

@ FF: an einer Stelle wurde das Laichgeschäft von kleinen Fischen betrieben, an einer anderen Stelle waren es größere (dem „Sound” nach zu urteilen”). Die Brassen, die ich dort neulich gefangen habe, hatten keinen Laichausschlag mehr. Vielleicht sind jetzt die Karpfen und Tincas in Sachen Familienplanung am Start.
Plötz und Rotfedern haben ja gebissen gestern, die sind wohl auch durch oder Hunger nebenbei.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Kein Angeldruck ist eine Sache - keine Kormorane wegen zuviel Kraut die Wichtigere.. .
> Es scheint bloß noch 4 Gewässertypen mit sich natürlich verhaltenen Fischen zu geben: Stadtgewässer, richtig trübe Brühen, völlig verkrautete Tümpel und eben alles was vom Jäger geschützt wird.. .
> Der Sauerstoffgehalt scheint Karpfen, und noch viel weniger Schleien, nicht zu interessieren.
> 
> 
> Geo: Toller Bericht und klasse Bilder..#6.
> Wenn ich eure Gewässer sehe..:k:k ich will auch soetwas in meiner Nähe..#q.
> 
> 
> Petri|wavey:


Einen schwarzen Vogel hab ich auch gesehen am Wasser - mit dem hatte ich aber eher Mitleid. Bei dem See kann der keine große Chance haben :m
Generell sind die Seen in stadtnähe recht wenig vom Kormoran befallen.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Umzugsunternehmen Hübner war heut e auch wieder unterwegs (wir haben einen Kofferanhänger für das Gerödel; 2 Sitzkiepen, 2 Carryall und zwei große Futterale nebst Eimer für Futter). Um 5,45 waren wir am Wasser, schnell Futter anfeuchten und aufbauen. Dann der erste Schreck, ich hatte vergessen den Kescherstock der Ehefrau einzupacken. Aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Gebüsch. Da wir nebeneinander angelten fand sich auch eine Lösung (der Kescherstock ist mittlerweile wieder dort wo er hingehört). Zum erstenmal kam meine 50,-€ Drennan Carp Feeder zum Einsatz. 3 etwas größere Feederkörbe mit Futter auf die Reise geschickt und dann auf einen kleineren Feederkorb gewechselt. Vorfach einschlaufen, bestückt mit einen 16er Kamasan 651? Und als Köder Pinkies und Teig. Still ruht der See, kein zuppeln keine Fischaktivitäten. Wir wollten gerne einen maßigen Karpfen und Aktion. Dann die entscheidende Frage von rechts: Was hast du denn da für ein Futter angerührt? Ich selbstbewusst: Gros Gardons plus Explosiv Feeder plus Pastochino. Das kannst du für alles nehmen aber nicht für Karpfen war die kurze Antwort. Mittlerweile habe ich auch noch in meinem Futter fischige Micropellets untergemischt. Aber auch das war nicht die Rettung. Ich war schon soweit, an der These „Drennan macht glücklich“ zu zweifeln. Der Hund musste seine Runde drehen und ich war wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen: Angeln muss man können, das kann man nicht lernen. Wir wieder vom Ausflug zurück und die Gute Frau rechts von mir fing Fisch. Zwar nur K2, aber Fisch. Bei mir tat sich immer noch nichts. Aber meine Frau hat ein großes Herz und überließ mir ihr Mädchenlockstoff. Probiere das einmal war ihre Aufforderung. Als alter Mann und dann Lockstoff in Pink? Meine Hände sind immer noch bunt ( auf der Heimfahrt dann noch der Tipp: Den Lockstoff auf das Futter und den Köder zu geben). Und siehe da, nachdem ich die Micropellets weggelassen habe und auf Pink umgestiegen bin gab es auch Bisse. Konnte noch zwei K2 und zwei Brassen von 40cm sowie ein Rotauge von 15cm verhaften. Die Drennan machte eine gute Figur nur muss ich mir noch leichtere Spitzen besorgen. Dabei waren 2, 3 und 4 oz. Um 12 haben wir dann eingepackt und sind nach Hause
  Gruß aus Bremen
   Heinz


PS.: Susanne hatte 8 K2 und Brassen und Rotaugen.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tach Männers!
Heute habe ich mal wieder eine anglerische Höchstleistung abgeliefert.. .
An den Rhein gefahren, die Feeder fertiggemacht und bemerkt dass das Futter noch zuhause lag.
Egal - frohgemut einige Maden auf meinen neuen 8er VMC Limmerick, elegant eingeworfen und die Spinnrute fertig gemacht um den neuen Super-Wolfsbarsch-Köder anzutesten.
Kaum fertig, zittert die Feeder, leichter anhieb und zum vorschein kommt ne hübsche mittsechziger Barbe.
Fisch im Wasser gelöst, die Maden waren noch gut, und während ich den betrörenden, leicht höhnisch wirkenden Worten meiner Frau lauschte, wollte ich ganz elegant in die andere, hoffentlich fischfreie Ecke der Buhne werfen. Es machte ein ganz übles "Fittsch" und Topshot, Blei und Haken waren futsch.. .
 Ich fische seit 50 Jahren und vergesse den Schnurfangbügel umzuklappen..#q#q.. 50Jahre und nix gelernt..#q#q.
Wollen wirs mal auf die betörenden Klänge aus dem Munde meiner Frau schieben - ich werde halt nur selten gelobt..:q.


Die Spinne geschnappt, drei Würfe gemacht - zack, fette Windperücke...#q#q 5m Geflecht und Topshot für die Tonne.. .


Ich habe keine 10 Min. geangelt..:vik:.
Dann haben wir einfach nur die Rheinromantik und das kalte Bier genossen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den Angler zeig mir. der sich trotz aller Erfahrung noch nicht das Zeug vor den eigenen Füssen in den Dreck gebombt hat! :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast und rhinefisher: Petri heil, die Herren! Schön, daß Ihr die Zeit am Wasser mit Euren Frauen teilen konntet (oder sie ihre Zeit mit Euch).
Bin ja meistens solo unterwegs und komme gut klar damit. Aber für Harmonie am Wasser fehlt solo eben die zweite Person ;-)

Heinz, ich hatte schon gehofft, bald von Deinem ersten Fischzug mit der Schnäppchen-Drennan lesen zu dürfen. 

rhinefisher, Dein Revier, speziell Vater Rhein, hat eben auch seine Vorzüge: Barben haben wir hier gar nicht.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, werd gleich noch mal kurz los, per pedes, 2 Stündchen am Fluß nebenan. Wollte ursprünglich mit der langen „made by Tricast”-Matchrute los, aber der Wind bläst genau auf meine Nase und ich greife auf die Picker zurück, die mir mittlerweile ans Herz gewachsen ist.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nach einer unglaublichen Krankengeschichte diesen Jahres wollte ich wieder los und.... wurde mit einem Reh vor dem Auto beschenkt #q am Montag in die Werkstatt und dann erstmal mit nem Leihwagen durch die Gegend juckeln


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Nach einer unglaublichen Krankengeschichte diesen Jahres wollte ich wieder los und.... wurde mit einem Reh vor dem Auto beschenkt #q am Montag in die Werkstatt und dann erstmal mit nem Leihwagen durch die Gegend juckeln



Du hast aber auch mit der Glücksau gebrochen mein gutster  hoffe wenigstens dass das Reh geschmeckt hat


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch mit der Glücksau gebrochen mein gutster  hoffe wenigstens dass das Reh geschmeckt hat



Habe wohl einen Spiegel zerbrochen während eine schwarze Katze meinen Weg gekreuzt hat als ich unter einer Leiter stand. 

Das Reh wurde von der Polizei bewacht bis es das Forstamt mitgenommen hat. War leider nichts mit essen ^^


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs!
lieber XIaneli, das Unglück mit dem Reh tut mir leid- aber da gilts sich den Schweiß von der Stirn zu wischen, und drei Kreuze (oder andere sakrale Gesten nach Wahl) zu machen, das kein Mensch zu Schaden kam. Und für das
Tier gings auch schnell.

Ich vermute, das Ukel-Kraftfeld ist auch daran beteiligt: Denn seit gestern trudeln hier ja ansonsten nur die schönsten Berichte ein, so dass das Schicksal neben so vielen schönen Assen leider auch einen schwarzen Peter verteilen musste?

Jedenfalls kann ich den Fängern wegen der Überfülle an tollen Berichten, schönen Erlebnissen und guten Fängen nur ein ganz dickes Kollektivpetri zurufen. Sir Kochtopf muss ich stellvertretend besonders beglückwünschen, da ihm seine Sarah-Jane (ich nehm alles zurück und entschuldige mich) nun einen wunderbaren, dicken Leckeraal geliefert hat, nach gefühlt sovielen Hürden- Recht muss doch Recht bleiben.

Mir lächelte Fortuna auch, und das kam so: Mein Wundervolles Pfingstwochenende startete als Rohrkrepierer, denn Freitag und Samstag hiess es malochen ("Freelancer"=Sklave). Der Rest vom Wochenende wirkte ebenfalls mau,
denn Mrs. Minimax Motter hatte zur großen Pfingstlage gerufen. Ich musste per Bahn anreisen und konnte also kaum Tackle mitnehmen- Ich entschied mich für Fliegenkram, und konnte am Sa noch magere 2 Stunden an den Plötzenteichen
tatsächlich einige Rotfedern solange mit meinem Gepeitsche belästigen, bis sie sich entnervt in den Haken stürzten um dem Trauerspiel ein Ende zu machen. Der Rest des Tages war mit sozialer Reproduktion und meiner Rolle als Grillclown ausgefüllt. Später fiel dann aus der weiteren Verwandschaft noch ein Kommentar hinsichtlich "Tierquälerei"- und dann hielt ich (Mit Billigung von Mrs. Minimax) einen kleinen Vortrag, für den mir Thomas ein Bruder-im-Geischte am Band verliehen hätte. Einsam und verbittert rettete dann Kochtopfs dramatischer Aalreport meinen Abend.
Heute morgen ging die Sonne über einem Mann (?)und Angler (???) auf, den man am besten weder kritisiert noch aufhält. Also bin ich losgebraust, an einen kleinen, geheimen Bach im Brandenburgischen, hab die volle Fliegenfischergefechtsrüstung
angelegt und mich über Stock und Stein zu einem alten Mühlgumpen durchgeplantscht:

Sonnenstrahlen filterten durch das grüne Blätterdach und offenbarten Elritzen und Köcherfliegenlarven im glasklaren Wasser. Und Über dem Wasser ein Ballet von Libellen, die tanzten, jagten und sich neckten. Bemooste Steine, ein Regenbogen überm Wehrabsturz..
es hätte mich nicht gewundert, eine vorwitzige Dryade oder neugierige Nymphe zu überraschen. Hier und da zeigten sich zwischen flaschengrünen Moosteppichen die Reste alten Ziegelmauerwerks- geheimnisvoll.. Bezaubernd und verwunschen,
anders kann ich es nicht beschreiben. Und hier können die Flyboys mal was von uns Ansitzern lernen: Nicht gleich rumpeitschen, sondern einfach mal ne halbe Stunde innehalten, mit der Umgebung verschmelzen und aufs Gewässer achten. Die Wahrheit ist natürlich, das ich von der zum Händeringen schönen und magischen Szenerie einfach gebannt und handlungsunfähig war.

Mit Glück, Polbrille und ein zwei Gauloises haben sich direkt einige Rotgetupfte Kaltwasserdöbel verraten (Auch ein Gnomisches Rindenkanu mit Harpunier im Bug war ein Hinweis. Hab ich ir aber vielleicht nur eingebildet) Durch die Köcherfliegenlarven gewitzigt hab ich dann eine entsprechende Insektennachbildung (Friedfischthread!) gewählt- also ehrlich gesagt hab ich mit zitternden Händen irgendeine selbstgerollte bräunliche Fluse an die Schnur gehaspelt.
Dann hab ich die Waldesruhe mit einigen verzweifelten und stümperhaften Rollwürfen (Luftaufnahme: Vogelschwarm fliegt krächzend auf) gestört- und hatte unverhofft meinen allerallerersten Rotpunktdöbel auf Fliege am Band!

In einem Moment seh ich die Nymphe als kleinen schwarzen Strich im Wasser -ich hatte mir beim Binden so viel Mühe gegeben!- und plötzlich schießt ein dunkler Schatten aus der Tiefe: Herzinfarkt! "Anschlag, nein stimmt nicht nur Hochhalten! Kurbeln!- Quatsch, nur Strippen! Arrgh, Fehlbiss.. Aber ich hab ihn doch gesehen- Hänger- nein, daziehts ja am anderen Ende.. oh, ah, hu, der hängt ja wasmachichnurwasmachichnur" -und Er macht was er will, denn meine weiche Klasse 4 Rute hat etwa die gleichen Möglichkeiten zum Forcieren wie eine 8 fuss lange Glasfeederspitze. Aber daher ist abschütteln auch nicht drin: Klares Patt, aber die Gerte hat mehr Reserven als der Fisch. Als ich wieder zu mir kam, hatte ich eine wunderbare Bac..einen wunderbaren Rotpunktdöbel in meiner Angeltasche. Und da Rotgetupfte Kaltwasserdöbel im Gegensatz zu reinrassigen Johnnies ehrlich gesagt thcin rhes elleh (Raubfische..) sind, folgte diesem ein zweiter mit sicherlich mehr als 40, aber weniger als 45. Und auch beim dritten und vierten Fisch (die mir aus der Hand rutschten..) wurde das Herzklopfen und der Tattermann nicht weniger.
Als rehabilitierter Held -muss ja keiner Wissen das ich Hans im Glück war- kehrte ich heim, und hab den beiden Fischlis dann noch ein Bad in heisser Butter gegönnt, das ihnen (und uns) nicht schlecht bekommen ist.
Ein wunderbares Angelerlebnis, und schöner noch wirds, wenn ich lese, wie gut der Stammtisch an diesem schönen Wochendende gefangen hat!

Come cheer up, me lads, ´tis to glory we steer,
to add something new to this wonderful year...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NXFCDgyanA

Herzliche Grüße,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ herzliches Petri heil dem Nymphenschwinger! Danke für Deinen wunderbar geschrieben Bericht: der macht direkt Lust, mal einen Bach zu erkunden (einer in der Nähe, sehr schmal, steht noch aus).


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klasse Bericht, Minimax! Ein sehr herzliches Petri, wirklich toll und pointiert geschrieben... allein deswegen müsste dich die Dame des Hauses viel öfter von der Leine lassen; das ist Ükelkulturgut!


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Astreiner Bericht - und ein dickes Petri zum Rotpunkt-Dickkopf!


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

vielen lieben Dank für Eure freundlichen Worte und den Zuspruch. Da gibt man sich doch gerne etwas Mühe, machen wir ja alle hier. Man muss natürlich bedenken, das die Brandenburger Rotpunktdöbel zum überwiegenden Teil Satzis sind- es gibt wilde reproduzierende, aber die Bestände müssen (wegen mir und meinesgleichen) eben gestützt werden. Schön ists an den Bächen dennoch.

Zum Kerngeschäft: Leider musste ich feststellen, das meine umfangreiche Lebendködersammlung sich in etwas grauenhaftes verwandelt hat. Also gleich nochmal zum FLAS um meine Ansitzbereitschaft wieder herzustellen.
Anbei ein Nachtrag zum Slinky-Gewicht, ein kritikpunkt hat sich herausgestellt: In Angeltaschen, Eimern etc. zieht die Stoffumantelung freiliegende Angelhaken magisch an und gibt sie nur sehr ungern wieder her..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn der Besatz ausschlag gebend gewesen wäre hättest du eine Teichpellet (schwimmend) Fliege bauen müssen, also keine falsche Bescheidenheit 
War Deine Lebendködersammlung schlecht gekühlt? Meine Würmer überleben mindestens 8 Wochen in der Regel (größere Dosen, zwei Handvoll erde als zusätzliches Granulat rein, maßvoll anfeuchten und ein Stück gurkenschale rein. Wenn die weg ist nachlegen und feuchtigkeit überprüfen. Gelagert im Gemüsefach bei eingestellten 5ºC. Die Dendros in meiner Wurmdose leben Woodstock und betreiben freie Liebe im Schlamm - wenn wir umziehen (heute zusage der Bank bekommen, nächste Woche Notartermin *freu*) habe ich den Grundstock für eine verschwenderische Dendrozucht


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na, da war alles hinüber oder zumindest durchgeschwitzt, schwarzgecastert, riechend und schlapp. Alles ins Beet, sollen die Amseln und Nachtigallen sich erfreuen.
Im Angelladen noch einen Geistesblitz gehabt: 
Ich schrieb ja, dass meine Johnnies nun zusehends mein Frühstücksfleisch verschmähen, vermutlich zugunsten leckerer Brutfischchen, und die Temperaturen ausserdem das Tulip quasi vom Haken tropfen lassen.
Also hab ich mich mit einer Auswahl winzigwinzigkleiner, zolllanger Gummifischchen eingedeckt. Die plane ich aber nicht aktiv einzusetzen, sondern sie einfach anstelle eines Tulipwürfels an meiner üblichen Trottingmontage an den Haken zu stecken, nicht aufziehen, sondern quasi "Lippköderung"- die Strömung sollte dem praktisch schwerelosen Fischlein schon genug leben einhauchen. Grade wenn ich dann auch noch mit Daumenbremse den Scnurabzug unregelmäßig verzögere. 
 Ob das wohl klappen kann?

(Natürlich könnte ich für die Döbel auch mal "aktive" Methoden einsetzen, aber irgendetwas sträubt sich da bei mir. Nottinhamrolle und Avonpose fühlen sich besser an)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auftreibender, pinker Forellenteig an einer Montage zum Pickern Maxi. Trudelt schön weit oben, da sagen große Döbel selten nein.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> - wenn wir umziehen (heute zusage der Bank bekommen, nächste Woche Notartermin *freu*) habe ich den Grundstock für eine verschwenderische Dendrozucht




Da freuen wir uns mit dir und wünschen gutes Gelingen mit deinen ganzen Vorhaben. |wavey: Einfach wird das sicherlich nicht, aber es lohnt sich. Jetzt kannst Du ja auch an die Planung der Großfamilie denken, Platz werdet ihr ja dann zur genüge haben.


Gruß Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auftreibender, pinker Forellenteig an einer Montage zum Pickern Maxi. Trudelt schön weit oben, da sagen große Döbel selten nein.



 Ja, natürlich, viele Wege führen zum Dickkopf aber:



Minimax schrieb:


> Nottinhamrolle und Avonpose fühlen sich besser an



Ich musste jetzt lange kalte Monate Spitzenangelei betreiben -mit für meine Begriffe schönem Erfolg- nun soll die Spule endlich wieder kreisen, und die Pose mit jener stetigen, irgendwie entspannten Zielstrebigkeit nach unten tauchen, die einen stattlichen Döbel verspricht...

 Andrerseits möchte ich jetzt im Frühsommer mein von langer Hand geplantes Flugangelprojekt auch weitertreiben. Schon tanzen die Maifliegen, und verheißen den Heiligen Gral: Trockenfliege...


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> [...]Die Dendros in meiner Wurmdose leben Woodstock und betreiben freie Liebe im Schlamm - wenn wir umziehen (heute zusage der Bank bekommen, nächste Woche Notartermin *freu*) habe ich den Grundstock für eine verschwenderische Dendrozucht




Jawoll!
Ich wünsche maximales Gelingen, viel Platz für die Chili-Plantage, Hunderudel, Kinderhorden, Angelzimmer und Wurmzuchten #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wenn wir umziehen (heute zusage der Bank bekommen, nächste Woche Notartermin *freu*)



Ouh, das war unsensibel von mir- da muss ich dann aber auch nochmal heftig gratulieren, schön das es mit Kochtopf Manor klappt!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Andrerseits möchte ich jetzt im Frühsommer mein von langer Hand geplantes Flugangelprojekt auch weitertreiben. Schon tanzen die Maifliegen, und verheißen den Heiligen Gral: *Trockenfliege*...



Mit oder gegen die Strömung?!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oh, ich hab Kochpotts Verwirklichung eines Traumes überlesen. Klasse und Hut ab. :m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bin schon gespannt auf Fotos von Deiner „Mancave” mit Angeln und Gitarre (und Dendrozucht).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit oder gegen die Strömung?!



hihi, ja es ist besser upstream zu werfen, um die Fische nicht zu vergrämen und natürlich die heiligen Riten zu wahren.
 Ich bin da ganz undogmatisch, und bin zufrieden mit jedem Wurf, der die FLiege irgendwo in einem 180 grad Sektor vor mir befördert. Dann ist schon viel erreicht...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: mit Lebendködern ist es so ne Sache - wenn ich beim Angelhändler immer beste Maden, Pinkies, Caster bekommen könnte, würd ich die wohl auch häufiger nutzen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: mit Lebendködern ist es so ne Sache - wenn ich beim Angelhändler immer beste Maden, Pinkies, Caster bekommen könnte, würd ich die wohl auch häufiger nutzen.



Ich achte eigentlich immer drauf, nen halben Liter Maden und einzwei Döschen Dendros im Haus zu haben. Die Maden sind  in 1-3 Ansitzen schnell verangelt, und wenn die Caster schwarz werden und überhand nehmen, dann fliegen sie halt. Dendros sind lange haltbar. Im Moment hab ich wegen den Spreeaalen (Morgen?) auch immer Tauis da. 2 Wochen gehen da auch.
 Generell hat mein Angelladen gute Ware -manchmal castern die Maden eher, oder es sind etws mehr Schluffen dabei, manchmal sind sie spitze-
 Aber ich habe das große Glück das mein Laden Füssläufig ist, ich leide nie Mangel.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ die Qualität stimmt meistens beim örtlichen Händler, die Preise sind absolut okay. Aber Maden in größeren Mengen, Caster und Pinkies sind Bestellware. Und aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund sind auf dem Weg zum Händler *immer* irgendwelche nervenraubenden Baustellen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also mehr als nen halben Kiter hab ich selten- aber weniger nie. Wenn man dafür siebzigtausend einzedöschen voller Sägemehl stapeln müsste.. Andererseits beflügeln die die Verkehrsstaus ja auch bekanntermassen Deine Köderphantasie, was uns allen ja auch zum Vortei gereicht


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eben trafen zwei Päckchen mit Kleinkram ein. 

Die Exner-Knicklichtposen sind, nun ja, ähemm, aus rein ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten, also, ich werd sie wohl nur bei tiefster Nacht benutzen ;-) 
Aber die Preise waren absolut okay und funktional kann ich jetzt auch keine gravierenden Mängel feststellen.

Gespannt bin ich, wie sich die kombinierten Köder-Bohrer und -Nadeln in der Praxis machen. 
Die Mini-Bait-Anchors sehen auf jeden Fall nützlich aus, auch hier wird die Praxis zeigen, ob sie ein Fehlkauf waren oder nicht. Gleiches gilt für Cralusso Fine Quick Snaps (winzige Wirbel mit Gummi-Nupsie-Schnelleinhänger fürs Vorfach).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Eben trafen zwei Päckchen mit Kleinkram ein.
> 
> Die Exner-Knicklichtposen sind, nun ja, ähemm, aus rein ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten, also, ich werd sie wohl nur bei tiefster Nacht benutzen ;-)
> Aber die Preise waren absolut okay und funktional kann ich jetzt auch keine gravierenden Mängel feststellen.




Es geht doch um diese Posen, oder?
https://www.google.de/search?q=exner+rotter+knicklichtpose&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiW2MD54JvbAhWS2qQKHS_rCP4Q_AUICygC&biw=1366&bih=651#imgrc=SH9OJrwQLXKWOM:&spf=1527075884277

Ich gebe zu, sie sind ..am besten in finsterer.. Nacht zu gebrauchen. Der Schmerz läßt aber etwas nach, wenn man
den Posenkörper mit einer dezenten Farbe seiner Wahl (schwarz, grün etc.) lackiert.
Hier übrigens ein Tip für Knicklichtposen jeden Zuschnitts:
Man tut gut daran, die mitgelieferten Steckantennen gleich zu Beginn durch ein ausgeglühtes Knicklicht mit entsprechender Lackierung (Bei Orange/Rot/Gelb immer weiss grundieren!)
ersetzt, denn das Gewicht der Ersteren kann erheblich von dem von Letzterem abweichen- und wenn man dann zu Beginn der Dunkelheit umsteckt, stimmt plötzlich die Bleitarierung nicht mehr!

Während ich diese Zeilen schreibe, brachte auch mir ein Freundlicher Paketmann schönes, nämlich zwei weitere Exemplare der Longbow 30 (altes Modell), die inzwischen wieder erhältlich ist (Leider mit gestiegenem Preis). Heissa,
jetzt habe ich einen Lebensvorrat meiner geliebten Standard-Issue-Fixed-Spool-Reel!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Es geht doch um diese Posen, oder?
> https://www.google.de/search?q=exner+rotter+knicklichtpose&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiW2MD54JvbAhWS2qQKHS_rCP4Q_AUICygC&biw=1366&bih=651#imgrc=SH9OJrwQLXKWOM:&spf=1527075884277
> 
> Ich gebe zu, sie sind ..am besten in finsterer.. Nacht zu gebrauchen. Der Schmerz läßt aber etwas nach, wenn man
> den Posenkörper mit einer dezenten Farbe seiner Wahl (schwarz, grün etc.) lackiert.
> Hier übrigens ein Tip für Knicklichtposen jeden Zuschnitts:
> Man tut gut daran, die mitgelieferten Steckantennen gleich zu Beginn durch ein ausgeglühtes Knicklicht mit entsprechender Lackierung (Bei Orange/Rot/Gelb immer weiss grundieren!)
> ersetzt, denn das Gewicht der Ersteren kann erheblich von dem von Letzterem abweichen- und wenn man dann zu Beginn der Dunkelheit umsteckt, stimmt plötzlich die Bleitarierung nicht mehr!
> 
> Während ich diese Zeilen schreibe, brachte auch mir ein Freundlicher Paketmann schönes, nämlich zwei weitere Exemplare der Longbow 30 (altes Modell), die inzwischen wieder erhältlich ist (Leider mit gestiegenem Preis). Heissa,
> jetzt habe ich einen Lebensvorrat meiner geliebten Standard-Issue-Fixed-Spool-Reel!



Glückwunsch zu den Rollen und danke für den Tipp in Sachen Wechselantenne ersetzen.
Die Rotter hab ich (überraschend groß und voluminööös) sowie die ungleich dezentere „Economic 3”. Letztere kommt wie eine Spar-Driftbeater daher und darf wohl auch bei Tageslicht an und ins Wasser.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Georg,


Farben und Muster sind Geschmackssache aber die Exner Posen sind wirklich gut. Unsere Waggler sind alle von Exner. Und die zweite Serie sieht doch gut aus als Knicklichtpose. Jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit den Dingern. Die Cralusso Fine Quick Snaps sehen sehr schwer aus. Habe zur Zeit die von GURU, suche aber noch was leichteres.


Gruß Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfach nur "Geil"!!!

Meinen allerherzlichsten Dank für die tollen Berichte und Fänge über das Pfingstwochenende!!! Natürlich auch ein dickes, dickes Petri allen Fängern!!!

Und @Xianelli, einer muss leider die "Arschkarte" ziehen!!! Es kommen aber bestimmt auch wieder bessere Zeiten!!!

Auch mich hat es nach "überstandenem" Pfingstfest nicht zu Hause gehalten, und ich wollte schauen, ob...!!!

Naja geschlängelte Döbel gab es leider nicht auch wurde der Tauwurm fast ingnoriert (einen sehr vorsichtigen Biss konnte ich leider nicht verwerten), auf Maden war es auch eher mau. Aber einen gut 20iger Döbel und meinen "Heimatfisch" einen Gründling gab es dann wenigstens doch. Das hätte auch noch gefehlt, nach so einem WE auch noch zu schneidern!!!

Der Döbel wollte nicht mit aufs Bild, von der Hand gesprungen, aber die kleine Schönheit konnte ich wenigstens "festhalten"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Mario: Petri, und schön, daß Du es geschafft hast, Dir nach dem stressigen Feiertagsgeschäft ein paar ruhige Stunden an der Weser zu gönnen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Tricast: Heinz, die Cralusso Fine Quick Snap (ich hab Modell 2132, es gibt noch etwas andere Ausführungen, aber sehr ähnlich) sind wirklich klein:





Größe 12 (Tragkraft angeblich 7kg bei 0,06gr Gewicht) und Gr. 8 (10kg bei 0,15gr)

Noch kleinere (Gr. 14 wird angeboten, ist/war aber nicht lieferbar) mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
Glücklicherweise bin ich ja jetzt Brillenträger und kann die Dinger auch korrekt bedienen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sollten die Nuppsies nicht besser grün sein!?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich wollte ja welche in grün-braun gesprenkelt, gabs aber nicht ;-)
Bei der „Größe” halte ich die Farbe für nebensächlich, solange keine Verwechslungsgefahr mit dem Köder besteht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Jungs,

nun gibt's wie versprochen Bilder von der Mark Zwo. Es ist ja etwas unglücklich mit der Blankauswahl gelaufen- Eigentlich wollte ich eine dreiteilige, Avonrute zum schweren Trotting uund leichten Grundangeln haben, und die 7-35g Wurfgewicht laut Hersteller hörten sich nicht verkehrt an. Tatsächlich war der Blank viel kräftiger (Ein Zugtest an der fertigen Rute ergab whoppende 1,75lbs) und spitzenbetonter als erwartet. Mein Fehler, ich hätte ja mich ja mal beim Shop erkundigen können.
Ich hab mich dann aber entschlossen, den Blank genauso aufzubauen, wie ich es vorhatte, auch wenn ich ihm damit nicht gerecht werde, sozusagen als Designstudie für die Mark III und vermutlich IV.
Ich gebe offen zu, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, auch wenn es nicht die Rute geworden ist, die mir vorschwebte-aller Anfang ist schwer. 
Im Folgenden gibt's einige Bilder meiner ersten (Mk.I mal aussen vor..) selbstgebauten Rute.

Hier ein etwas nichtssagendes Gesamtbild. Es handelt sich um eine dreigeteilte Rute in 11´ mit klassischer Avonberingung, deren Abstände ich einfach von anderen zweiteiligen Ruten des Typs und der Länge übernommen habe.
Der Schieberollenhalter ist nicht nur hübsch und altmodisch, sondern auch leicht zu verbauen und bietet etwas Flexibilität hinsichtlich der Balance:





Hier sieht man die Ringe und Wicklung. Ich habe hauptsächlich ebenfalls klassische Zweistegringe benutzt (sind auch leichter zu wickeln), und braunes, unbehandeltes Wickelgarn, das einen schönen, warmen Kupferton lieferte.
Die Wicklungen sind einfach nur mit drei Schichten Rutenlack gefestigt- in die Epoxid-Technologie werde ich bei der Mk.II vorstossen. Ich mag aber die dünne Lackschicht, die die Wicklungen fühlen läßt und sie wird auch halten, so wie bei den Ruten unserer Ahnen:





Die überlangen Wicklungen an den Steckverbindungen sind tatsächlich kein Skeuomorphismus, der die alten Messinghülsen imitieren soll, sondern sie waren nötig, um die sichtbaren Wickelenden des Blankmaterials zu kaschieren. Ein Moosgummistopfen und ein Tropfen 2k-Kleber verschließt und
schützt die Zapfenenden:





Die nächste Abbildung zeigt den Spitzenring, dem ich als einzigem eine etwas missglückte Zierwicklung verpasst habe. Und auch beim Trompetengriff konnt ich nicht widerstehen, etwas Blingbling in Form eines goldenen Windingchecks einzubauen, Yates (geheiligtwerdeseinname) möge mir verzeihen. Ein Klapphakenhalter ist ebenfalls nicht praktisch, ich finde es gehört sich aber so:





Der Griff ist mit knapp 60 cm nicht zu lang, wie ich finde, ausserdem kann man mit dem Schiebrollenhalter die Länge je nach verwendeter Rolle und Angeltechnik anpassen. Da ich die Abschlusskappe abnehmbar verbaut habe, kann ich in der kalten Jahreszeit die Aluringe gegen solche aus Graphit austauschen. Die Abb. zeigt die Rollen, die ich schon an der Rute getestet habe und auch in Zukunft einsetzen möchte:





Zuguterletzt: Eine Beschriftung in weisser Tusche ändert nichts an der Aktion, ist aber das internationale Erkennungszeichen der handgebauten Rute. Eine Zeile an der Unterseite gibt Auskunft über Länge, Testkurve und Typ, und etwas anderes als englisch wäre nicht richtig gewesen. Auf der Oberseite kann man den Namen des Bastlers (Der sich im Internet ausschliesslich "Minimax" liest und schreibt, ich bitte Euch sehr das zu respektieren) und die Bezeichnung der Rute erfahren:






So, dass also ist die Mark II in all ihrem Glanz und Elend. Ich kann nicht verhehlen das ich doch etwas stolz bin, und ich werde sicher einen Zweck für die Rute finden. Mit etwas Glück näht mir die Missus noch ein schönes dreiteiliges Futteral, dann kann ich sie in den Schrank stellen. Den wichtigsten Zweck hat sie erfüllt, ich konnte Grundlegende Techniken erlernen und üben, und hinsichtlich der Mark III weiss ich jetzt sowohl technisch als auch gestalterisch ziemlich genau, wohin die Reise gehen soll,

Herzliche Grüße, 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ alle Achtung! 

Nix da mit „in den Schrank stellen”, lieber Minimax! Die gehört ans Wasser und zu Hause in exponierter Lage aufbewahrt! 
Ganz ehrlich, nach Deinen Schilderungen des Rutenbaus habe ich mit einer „traurigen Gurke” gerechnet, aber nicht mit diesem Schmuckstück.

PS: Dein bürgerlicher Name ist also Coarse Rock? Oder hab ich das nicht richtig gelesen???


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr, sehr schön geworden! #6

Du wirst sehen, dass dir die etwas schwerere Ausführung, die 1.75 lbs. in die Hände spielen wird. Das wird sehr vermutlich deine "ein und alles Rute" werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fein, #6 das ist ein stimmiges Werk geworden und gut inszeniert!



Minimax schrieb:


> Der Schieberollenhalter ist nicht nur hübsch und altmodisch, sondern auch leicht zu verbauen und bietet etwas Flexibilität hinsichtlich der Balance:


Optisch wie funktional ist das sowieso top! 

Ich mag diese neuen Hülsen vom T24 sehr. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe hauptsächlich ebenfalls klassische Zweistegringe benutzt (sind auch leichter zu wickeln)


Aber leider auch viel schwerer, was vorne auf dem Spitzeteil bei leichteren Ruten um 30g vernichtende Auswirkungen hat. :g

Insofern war deine überkräftige jetzt nicht so tragisch.  auch wie Andal schon schreibt.
Ab 60g aufwärts verflüchtigt sich der Schwabbellasteffekt der schweren Ringe und Wicklungen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich mag aber die dünne Lackschicht, die die Wicklungen fühlen läßt und sie wird auch halten, so wie bei den Ruten unserer Ahnen:


Tut sie auch, selbst nur einmal gut lackiert, und im Gegenteil: Die dicken unförmigen Blubsen und Murmelblasen brechen/einreißen viel eher und spalten viel eher ab, mit dann Wasser dahinter usw. 

Jedenfalls schon mal klasse mit den Ansätzen zur Optimierung! #6 #6


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und schon wieder einfach nur "Geil"!!!

Ich kann mich Georg´s Aussage nur anschließen: So etwas gehört auf jeden Fall ans Wasser und nicht in den Schrank!!!

Du kannst zurecht stolz sein!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schönes Teil!
Und ich bin voller Bewunderung ob deiner Geduld und deines Talents...#6#6


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Kann ja gut sein, dass es ein sehr persönliches Empfinden ist. Aber mit zunehmendem Alter braucht es immer weniger. Erfolgreicher mit weniger Angelzeug.

Ich fixiere mich immer intensiver auf immer weniger Ruten und Rollen, gehe mit immer weniger Zeug ans Wasser. Dieser ganze Spezial-Zinnober ist irgendwie was für die Jungen, die sich alles andrehen lassen. So lange das Terminal Tackle stimmt, geht nichts über die Verkleinerung der Ausrüstung.

Und mit dieser Rute bist du auf einem sehr guten Weg! #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen, vielen Dank Freunde für euren Zuspruch und freundlichen Worte! Und klar wird die Rute wieder das Wasser sehen, vielleicht eher früher als später.

 In der Tat steht hinter dem ganzen Projekt der Wunsch nach einer 3,30er Rute mit beschränkter Allroundfähigkeit- Eben einer Avon. Wir hatten das ja mal hier auch diskutiert. Also schon eine Reduzierung aufs wesentliche.

 Da gibt es ja die tollsten Ruten zu kaufen- aber sie alle, von preiswert bis astronomisch sind eben zweigeteilt, da machen die Tommis keine Kompromisse. Im Gegenzug bin ich aber auch nicht bereit von der Dreiteilung abzusehen. Eine gibt's (Kingfisherrods "Chub Specialist), aber das ist eben auch eine (vermutlich sehr gute) Stangenrute.
 Für mich jedenfalls muss eine solche Rute deutlich weicher und leichter (Maximal ! 1,25- Ich kenne meinen Fluss, seine Bedingungen und was da so rumschwimmt). Und ja, natürlich: Anderer Blank, im oberen Bereich eher Einstegringe und ein etwas individualisiertes Beringungsschema. Vermutlich auch der Einstieg ins 2k-Lackieren, und dies und das- aber das hat Zeit, mal sehen wanns wieder in den Bastelfingern juckt. Dann werde ich mich aber ganz sicher um Rat an die Experten hier wenden, aber die Erste musste ich aus Prinzip im Alleingang bauen, ihr wisst ja wie das ist.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du Tausendsassa! Eigentlich hätte es mir klar sein sollen, dass ein Table Top Spieler feinmotorisch keine Probleme mit sowas haben dürfte, schickes Teil! Versprüht einen gewissen Retrocharme, ich hoffe ich bekomme sie zu Gesicht!
Eine dreiteilige Avon würde mir auch sehr gefallen aber durch die umfassende Großartigkeit der Drennan Specialist Dame hält sich der Wehmut in Grenzen. Aber wir wissen alle: es ist nur amgemessen für jede Fischart eine eigene Rute zu haben


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dankeschön! Ich habe mich ans Wasser begeben für einen Testlauf. Im Mittelpunkt steht aber nicht die Mk zwo, sondern eine neue Tueftelei, die für die Fachwelt unendlich wertvoller sein dürfte als jede neue Rute. Gentlemen, ich darf Ihnen präsentieren: Die zerlegbare Sektflöte aus Hochleistungspolymer mit integriertem Erdspiess und optionaler. Knicklichtaufnahme. Fuehrwar ein grosser Wurf!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fürwahr - ein Mann mit Stil..|bigeyes#g


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, ja, da kommt man aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Langsam dämmert mir was uns noch alles fehlt am Wasser. |kopfkrat



Viele Grüße nach Berlin
Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mich heute nach einer "Top Secret" Mission noch mal kurz an die Elbe gesetzt. Was ich heute vollzog ist "Vollkontaktsport". Vollzoom mit der Kamera, wer findet die Pose?






Nach meiner Session von 7 Stunden wollte ich meinen Distanzwaggler einfach durch den Kessel der Buhne treiben lassen.






Trotz extremer Erschöpfung regte sich aber Widerstand in mir, nicht auf einen Futterkorb zu setzen. Nach 18 Jahren wieder an der Elbe und dann nicht der Passion fröhnen und auf Lumpenstengel setzen? 

Ich hatte noch die Bombrod im Futterreal, sowie eine kleine Auswahl Stillwasserkörbe bis 30 Gramm. Leider Inline-Feeder. Diese lassen sich nur am kurzen Vorfach fischen, sonst verheddert sich alles. Schnell alles aufgebaut, viel Futter war vom Workout nicht mehr über.






In der Eile dann natürlich einen Teil des goldenen Fischverführers vor die Wanne gesetzt.






Schnell Weizen montiert, neben Mais hatte ich keinen anderen Köder zur Verfügung. Der Korb von 25 Gramm blieb auf Anhieben liegen, rollte aber gefühlt ab und an ein bisschen weiter. War mir aber Latte. Meine Mission war:

*Fange einen Fisch*

Nun hieß es warten. Ein Unterschied fiel sofort auf. Meine 1,0 Oz Glasspitze gab schon eine gute Biegung her. Das bin ich so gar nicht gewöhnt. 






Ohnehin fühlte ich mich bei der Atmosphäre einerseits befreit und erneut geladen, aber auch ein wenig wie Captain Jack Sparrow auf einer seiner Missionen. Viele Würfe hatte ich nicht zur Verfügung, alles Lief auf Sparflamme. Ich entschied mich instinktiv den ekelhaftesten Dip zu nutzen, den ich habe. 20 Sekunden später geht die Spitze in einer Art und Weise krumm, die mir sonst nur einen Herzinfarkt bescheren würde. Rute aufgenommen, der Fisch hängt ohnehin. In typischer Manier rotierte mein Gegenüber. Nur eine Güster tanzt so.






Eigentlich wollte ich das Flußfischen erst später aufgreifen, jetzt ist es aber passiert. Buhnenpickern, Buhnenhopping, Strömungskantenfeedern, die Hauptströmung bearbeiten, werden nun Themen werden. Die Elbe kann sich jetzt warm anziehen. 

Und mein eigenes Brassenfutter wird mit von der Partie sein. Ich gehe wieder ins Selbstmischen über, ich brauche volle Kontrolle.






Es wird ne verdammt steile Woche!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na da bin ich schon gespannt auf die „Mission Elbe”! Das Futter, naja, ist da Curry drin? Seltsame Farbe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den Graureiher hab ich sofort gesehen, die Pose musste ich kurz suchen  Schönes Gewässer übrigens. Da kann man es sicher gut aushalten...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das Gewässer stirbt aber leider, langsam, aber sicher. Ich war heute großflächig Loten, von mehreren Seiten, darum bin ich auch so erschöpft. Sehr viele Bereiche, mehr als 60 Meter in den See hinein, sind nicht mehr als 50 Zentimeter tief. Es schilft langsam zu, alles voller Laub. Das Ding war mal ein Kiesloch in der DDR.

Ich hatte bei meiner Brassensession tatsächlich das Glück mich direkt auf eine Stelle zu setzen, wo es 100 Zentimeter tief war. Daneben das Kiesloch, quasi 100 Meter liegen zwischen beiden Gewässern, ist es bis zu 16 Metern tief. 

Schade drum, das Gewässer ist atemberaubend schön. Als ich mich durchs Unterholz schlug, saß eine Nutria keinen Meter neben mir und ließ sich nicht mal stören. Vielleicht war der Knabe auch nur Stoned vom Pollenflug, als ich nämlich räusperte, sprang er erschrocken davon. Beim Angeln kreuzte er meine Bahn mehrmals.

An Vögeln verschiedenster Art hast du hier alles, von Ultra-Selten bis exorbitant Penetrant. Ein uralter Schwan schipperte im Flachwasser und schaute mich ganz gehässig an.

So viel flaches Wasser habe ich aber noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab noch eins:






Und ich wollte erst zwischen den Bäumen, die am Deich stehen, Angeln. Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum die ganzen Äste aus dem Wasser schauen. Die Baumreihe rechts im Bild. Wäre mal toll mit Schatten im Nacken. Ich habe Sonnenbrand auf dem Arm, ist nicht mehr Lustig und ich habe KEIN Gewässer mit Baumkronen zum Sonnenschutz.....






Die Elbe rauscht auch Jahr für Jahr durch den Pool, möglicherweise wurde deswegen alles relativ schnell wieder zugekleistert. Im Herbst und anfänglichen Jahr ist auch vieles zum Angeln super begehbar, nur jetzt sieht es halt so aus. Ich war richtig erschrocken, als ich zum ersten Ansitz anrückte. Wie schnell die Natur sich wandeln kann.

Ich hoffe ja auf richtig fette Plötzen. Das wird ein Fisch bleiben, der hier einfach nicht effektiv zu beangeln ist.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meine Mission war:
> *Fange einen Fisch*
> Rute aufgenommen, der Fisch hängt ohnehin.  Nur eine Güster tanzt so.
> 
> Die Elbe kann sich jetzt warm anziehen.
> 
> Es wird ne verdammt steile Woche!



Nabend FF,
 vielen Dank für den Bericht und Petri zur stattlichen und blitzsauberen Güster! (Meine Kleinflussgüstis haben alle Sommersprossen, leider) Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie du Deine wüsten Drohungen gegenüber der armen Elbe umsetzen wirst!
 Übrigens finde ich Dein Futter sehr appetitlich- das Bild erinnert mich an meine Hauptnahrung, Tiefkühlpfannen (bes. Paella). Ich war so getriggert, das ich kurz nach lesen Deines Posts meine Abendsitzung beendete, und hungrig nach Hause eilte..
 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: so ein Kiesloch hab ich ganz in der Nähe (zu Fuß mit viel Gepäck aber doch etwas zu weit). Geangelt hab ich da noch nie, bin nur zwei x drumherumgelaufen und hab optisch interessante Stellen dokumentiert.
Muß da mal ran. Soll einen guten Weißfischbestand haben. Trotz vieler schwarzer Vögel (keine Bleßrallen, keine Raben).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend FF,
> vielen Dank für den Bericht und Petri zur stattlichen und blitzsauberen Güster! (Meine Kleinflussgüstis haben alle Sommersprossen, leider) Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie du Deine wüsten Drohungen gegenüber der armen Elbe umsetzen wirst!
> Übrigens finde ich Dein Futter sehr appetitlich- das Bild erinnert mich an meine Hauptnahrung, Tiefkühlpfannen (bes. Paella). Ich war so getriggert, das ich kurz nach lesen Deines Posts meine Abendsitzung beendete, und hungrig nach Hause eilte..
> herzlich,
> Minimax



Elbeangeln ist aber brotlose Kunst. Viel braucht es nicht. Wenn ich morgen Früh den Weg an den großen Fluss mache und ich nach dem Baden in der Buhne mit dem Hund nicht die Fische verscheuche, wirst du eine Flut an Bildern erwarten dürfen.

Lediglich meine Köderarmut könnte mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Aber Würmer sind noch vorhanden. Dürfte passen. Güstern gibt es hier in sehr dynamischen Größen. Im Hafen gabs ja schon fette 40 Zentimeter.

Was mir zu schaffen macht, ist das Wetter. Ich bin Freund der Kälte, zumindest aber zwischen 15 Grad und 20 Grad. Heute saß ich 2 Stunden auf der Kiepe und war einfach Breit. Ich hatte zwar Bisse, bin dann aber an die flache Seite mit Gegenwind und Schatten gerückt. Es macht mich wirklich fertig.

Du kannst dich warm anziehen, leider nicht kalt. Der hässliche Blaue Himmel. Scheiß Angelwetter!



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: so ein Kiesloch hab ich ganz in der Nähe (zu Fuß mit viel Gepäck aber doch etwas zu weit). Geangelt hab ich da noch nie, bin nur zwei x drumherumgelaufen und hab optisch interessante Stellen dokumentiert.
> Muß da mal ran. Soll einen guten Weißfischbestand haben. Trotz vieler schwarzer Vögel (keine Bleßrallen, keine Raben).



Dann musst du die tiefen Stellen finden. Das Problem ist ja, das die Fische quasi schon mit dem Rücken segeln, wenn das Wasser so flach ist. Schlimmer noch, die Wagglermontagen müssen pissig genau sein, bei schweren Posen und vielen Bleien ist eine schier unfassbare Genauigkeit gefragt, sonst hast nur Schluder. Grundangeln ist fürn Popo.

Die Beute ist vornehmlich Kleinfisch, was anderes findest du dort zur jetzigen Jahreszeit nicht mehr. Die Sonne steht zu stark drauf, die Fische ziehen sich zurück. Etwas mehr Wasser, Frühling und es rappelt. Leider habe ich zu Spät angefangen diese Bereiche zu erkunden.

Eines fällt aber auf:

Mein Hausgewässer, die Zicke, ist nen hinterlistiges Vieh. Beste Gegebenheiten, tiefes Wasser, flaches Wasser, Nahrung. Einfach alles, aber keine Fische. Ich drehe hier im Kreis. Aber das Loch ist halt trotzdem Geil, weil Brassen in Größen, wovon die Jünger dieser Welt träumen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was mir zu schaffen macht, ist das Wetter. Ich bin Freund der Kälte, zumindest aber zwischen 15 Grad und 20 Grad. Heute saß ich 2 Stunden auf der Kiepe und war einfach Breit. Ich hatte zwar Bisse, bin dann aber an die flache Seite mit Gegenwind und Schatten gerückt. Es macht mich wirklich fertig.
> Du kannst dich warm anziehen, leider nicht kalt. Der hässliche Blaue Himmel. Scheiß Angelwetter!



 kurzes Nachhaken, ich bin Freund der Lyrik, aber steh grad aufm Schlauch- meinst Du zu warm oder zu kalt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zu Warm. Hitze. Verbrannte Arme. 

Kalt anziehen geht nicht, man muss sich ergeben. :m Ich nehme aber morgen Badeschlüpper mit und hau mich in die Buhne bei Bedarf. Da Scheiß ich auf Scheuchwirkung. Da alles sandig ist, kann ich auch Barfuß angeln. Käse lockt Barben.

In 20 Jahren sitze ich dann mit Bier, Stuhl und Alditüte dort. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Flussangler_58

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Elbeangeln ist aber brotlose Kunst. Viel braucht es nicht. Wenn ich morgen Früh den Weg an den großen Fluss mache und ich nach dem Baden in der Buhne mit dem Hund nicht die Fische verscheuche, wirst du eine Flut an Bildern erwarten dürfen.
> 
> Lediglich meine Köderarmut könnte mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Aber Würmer sind noch vorhanden. Dürfte passen. Güstern gibt es hier in sehr dynamischen Größen. Im Hafen gabs ja schon fette 40 Zentimeter.
> 
> Was mir zu schaffen macht, ist das Wetter. Ich bin Freund der Kälte, zumindest aber zwischen 15 Grad und 20 Grad. Heute saß ich 2 Stunden auf der Kiepe und war einfach Breit. Ich hatte zwar Bisse, bin dann aber an die flache Seite mit Gegenwind und Schatten gerückt. Es macht mich wirklich fertig.
> 
> Du kannst dich warm anziehen, leider nicht kalt. Der hässliche Blaue Himmel. Scheiß Angelwetter!




Früher hätten wir nicht nachgedacht, baden und angeln und fangen an der gleichen Stelle geht doch, besonders mit Stipprute.


Na ja du kalter Grottenolm, jeder Mensch fühlt sich halt bei anderen Temperaturen wohl.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Konnte heute Abend noch kurz einige meiner Neuerwerbungen antesten. 

Die kombinierten Köder-Bohrer- und -Nadeln sind auf jeden Fall ein Sprung nach vorne verglichen mit dem Billig-Boilie-Bohrer. Dabei waren sie gar nicht so teuer (2,00£) vs. 1,99€ für das Billig-Teil.





Beim Test-Bohren ist mir kein Mini-Boilie geplatzt, das hatte ich vorher öfters mal.

Die winzigen Wirbel-Dings wurden leider keinem Belastungstest durch eine zornige Warnowbrasse unterzogen, machen aber bislang einen guten Eindruck. Sollten sie auch für den Preis ;-)

Die Köder-Anker (Mini Bait Anchor) machten sich ebenfalls ganz gut, ihr „Öhr” ist allerdings etwas eng für den benutzten Haken mit Widerhaken. Werd das noch austesten, auch die Tauglichkeit für Miniboilies und andere harte Köder mit Loch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> Früher hätten wir nicht nachgedacht, baden und angeln und fangen an der gleichen Stelle geht doch, besonders mit Stipprute.
> 
> 
> Na ja du kalter Grottenolm, jeder Mensch fühlt sich halt bei anderen Temperaturen wohl.



An manchen Gewässern geht das auch, an anderen eher nicht. Das Ding ist vielmehr, ob deine Füße heile bleiben, bei Glas und Müll. Ich werde meine Aalglatten, olmähnlichen Körper aber eine Runde im Wasser wälzen. 

Trotzdem werde ich zur Abschaffung des Sommers eine Petition einreichen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zu Warm. Hitze. Verbrannte Arme.
> 
> Kalt anziehen geht nicht, man muss sich ergeben. :m



So unterschiedlich sind die Menschen. Ich trage (Am Wasser) zur Zeit noch eine Lage lange Unterwäsche. Jeden Sonnenstrahl ohne Wind begrüsse ich wie ein Gecko (Ich wünschte, ich könnte mir auch die Augen mit der Zunge putzen wie ein Gecko, das würde vieles erleichtern). Neulich am Bach musste ich nach dem Fische versorgen die Hände auf nen Warmen Stein im Sonnenlicht legen, um wieder handlungsfähig zu sein...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Menschen. Ich trage (Am Wasser) zur Zeit noch eine Lage lange Unterwäsche. Jeden Sonnenstrahl ohne Wind begrüsse ich wie ein Gecko (Ich wünschte, ich könnte mir auch die Augen mit der Zunge putzen wie ein Gecko, das würde vieles erleichtern). Neulich am Bach musste ich nach dem Fische versorgen die Hände auf nen Warmen Stein im Sonnenlicht legen, um wieder handlungsfähig zu sein...



Dein Ernst?

Ich habe beim Sonnenschein schon in Gedanken mein Testament aufgesetzt, das waren deströse 28 Grad gefühlt. Ich war nicht mehr in der Lage meine Aktionen zu kontrollieren, ich habe fast geangelt wie der Gecko. :vik:

Aber mal Scherz beiseite. Es war wirklich richtig, richtig warm und meine Arme sind um den Ellenbogbereich arg verbrannt. Ich bin ein sehr wetterfester Mensch, heute war ich an meinen Grenzen.

Mir gefällt das kalte Wetter, gerade der zeitige März aber am Besten. Die Gewässer sind von jeder Stelle beangelbar, viele Bereiche liegen Blank. Jetzt ist es eng, unangenehm. Nönönönönönö.

Petition ist gestartet.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Konnte heute Abend noch kurz einige meiner Neuerwerbungen antesten.
> 
> 
> für Miniboilies und andere harte Köder mit Loch.



ouh, die sehen aber sehr gut aus- aber wie willst Du das verlieren verhindern? habe z.B. grade eine sehr schöne kleine Schere an der Spree eingebüßt- und weiss nicht wohin sie verschwunden ist...
Eigentlich bräuchte man immer drei Sätze von Kleinwerkzeug.
Der Hinweis auf die zornige Warnow-Brasse: Warst Du heute los? wie lief es?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Gewässer stirbt aber leider, langsam, aber sicher. Ich war heute großflächig Loten, von mehreren Seiten, darum bin ich auch so erschöpft. Sehr viele Bereiche, mehr als 60 Meter in den See hinein, sind nicht mehr als 50 Zentimeter tief.



Wir haben hier auch einen flachen See mit 29,12 km² und der ist im Schnitt nur 1,3m tief. Wenn man das Ding sieht würde man das nicht vermuten. Ist allerdings voll mit Weissfisch...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber mal Scherz beiseite. Es war wirklich richtig, richtig warm und meine Arme sind um den Ellenbogbereich arg verbrannt. Ich bin ein sehr wetterfester Mensch, heute war ich an meinen Grenzen.



 Mein Angelkumpel reagiert unheimlich schlimm auf Wärme, ab Frühlingssonne stirbt er, und braucht dringend nen Schirm und Sonnencreme. Ich hab das früher nicht so ernst genommen, aber der leidet wirklich, abends kommt dann das Fieber. Im Gegenzug.. ich hab ja meine Disposition beschrieben. Ein Wunder, das wir uns kennengelernt haben
- Ein Eiszeittier und ein Reptil.. merkwürdige Kombination.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich war die letzten Tage abends immer los, mal hier, mal da. 
War aber wenig los, kaum Bisse. Heute gab es lediglich ne Rotfeder und nen Plötz, gestern am Waldteich Mini-Giebel, am Abend zuvor einen süßen Kammschupper.

Genossen hab ich trotzdem jeden Abend am Wasser. Gibt immer ne Menge zu sehen, Rotmilane, Aggro-Schwäne, seltsame, auf dem Wasser laufende Spinnen, noch seltsamere Wassersportler in/auf/neben ihren schwankenden Gefährten. 

Zum Thema Verlieren: leider sind die Dinger nicht in Grell-Orange wie meine Lieblings-Hakenlöser. Bin dennoch guter Dinge, daß ich die nicht liegen lasse. Beim Zusammenpacken bin ich recht gründlich und suche zum Schluß noch einmal die Angelstelle ab. Bislang hab ich erheblich mehr Angelkram gefunden als verloren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch einen flachen See mit 29,12 km² und der ist im Schnitt nur 1,3m tief. Wenn man das Ding sieht würde man das nicht vermuten. Ist allerdings voll mit Weissfisch...



Naja 1,3 Meter sind aber recht gut befischbar. 50 Zentimeter dagegen sind auf diverse Arten und Weisen Sinn und Zweckfrei. Mein altes Hausgewässer war auch nur im Schnitt 100 Zentimeter tief, man konnte aber Angeln. Der Fisch stellt in die stark flachen Areale selten bis gar nicht. Die Brassen zumindest nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Angelkumpel reagiert unheimlich schlimm auf Wärme, ab Frühlingssonne stirbt er, und braucht dringend nen Schirm und Sonnencreme. Ich hab das früher nicht so ernst genommen, aber der leidet wirklich, abends kommt dann das Fieber. Im Gegenzug.. ich hab ja meine Disposition beschrieben. Ein Wunder, das wir uns kennengelernt haben
> - Ein Eiszeittier und ein Reptil.. merkwürdige Kombination.



Ich kann mich an deine "klappernden Hände eines untersetzen Mannes" Beiträge erinnern. Das sprunghafte Wechseln der Temperaturen ist halt weniger Nett.

Ich hatte seit laaaaaaaangem mal wieder solche Schoko-Kekse bei, alles geschmolzen. Das Trinken, 1,5 Liter, war nach 5 Stunden nicht mehr vorhanden. Ein endlose Leidensgeschichte.

Der Wetterbericht meinte aber, es waren lediglich 25 Grad. Mir kam es vor wie 30 Grad Minimum. 

Na wat solls, ich Tiger mit dem Hund an die Buhne und werde mir Sonnencreme vorher holen, dann ist der Tag Safe am Wasser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Idee (Methode) mit dem Sonnenschirm ist aber gar nicht dumm ...
bekommt man auch noch so eben mit bei dem vielen Gedöns.

Ich freue mich in der Sonnenzeit schon über Bäume, die günstig gen Sonne stehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *Fange einen Fisch*
> 
> Nun hieß es warten. Ein Unterschied fiel sofort auf. Meine 1,0 Oz Glasspitze gab schon eine gute Biegung her. Das bin ich so gar nicht gewöhnt.



Ne vergleichbare Vorspannung (oftmals auch deutlich mehr) hab ich hier an der Elbe mit ner 7oz-Spitze an der Strömungskante ausgelegt 

Beim Brassenbiss reist es einem auch mal gern die Rute runter, vorallem wenn man grad nen Moment mal wegschaut #q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Idee (Methode) mit dem Sonnenschirm ist aber gar nicht dumm ...
> bekommt man auch noch so eben mit bei dem vielen Gedöns.
> 
> Ich freue mich in der Sonnenzeit schon über Bäume, die günstig gen Sonne stehen.



Der Schirm hätte dich heute von Buhne zu Buhne geflogen. Was für ein Wind. Mein Futteral samt einer Rute ist erstmal mehrere Meter abgehoben und Gott sei dank kurz vor dem Wasser gelandet.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ne vergleichbare Vorspannung (oftmals auch deutlich mehr) hab ich hier an der Elbe mit ner 7oz-Spitze an der Strömungskante ausgelegt
> 
> Beim Brassenbiss reist es einem auch mal gern die Rute runter, vorallem wenn man grad nen Moment mal wegschaut #q



An der heutigen Buhne ist direkt an der Strömungskante bei 2 Meter Wassertiefe der Futterkorb von 20 Gramm liegen geblieben. Ich dachte ich spinne. Mir solls nur recht sein, umso leichter, desto besser.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab heute Abend am Fluß nebenan mit neu erworbenen Anköderungs-Gimmicks experimentiert.

Die Mini Bait Anchor halten weiche Köder wie Dosenmais besser als der blanke Haken bei direkter Anköderung. „Köderdiebe” haben es deutlich schwerer, ein Maiskorn von dem Spieß zu pflücken als vom Haken.





Dickes Maiskorn auf Mini Bait Anchor am 12 Hayasowieso Haken.
Auch ein Miniboilie ließ sich mit dem winzigen Kunststoff-Spieß sicher am Haken befestigen. 

Nachteil: die kleinen Plastik-Widerhaken und mein Keschernetz wollten nicht mehr voneinander lassen:




Hier half nur noch das Abkneifen des vordersten „Widerhakens”.

Hatte insgesamt sehr viele Fehlbisse, direkte Anköderung hätte vermutlich mehr Fisch gebracht. Mit den Hakenformen und -größen muß ich noch weiter experimentieren.

Generell läuft es am Fluß nebenan mit relativ großen, aber nicht zu dickdrahtigen Haken (Gr. 10, bewährt haben sich bislang der Kamasan B520, der Gamakatsu LS-2210 und der nicht mehr erhältliche Gamakatsu LS-3390B) am besten. Probehalber eingesetzte kleinere Modelle liefern eindeutig mehr Fehlbisse.
Den Circle Power Feeder werd ich auch noch mal antesten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^^Sehr interessant, besonders das mit der "Diebstahlsicherung" uund danke für die Infos zu den Hakentypen. Der Hayadingens auf den ersten Bildern ist ganz anders als meine, die sind blanke Plättchenhaken mit relativ weitem Bogen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der bislang einzige von mir probierte Hayabubu-Haken ist Modell Nr. „H.KAJ157” in Größe 12 (folglich der Abgebildete - beim Bild mit dem Maiskorn war die vorderste „Spitze” des Köderankers bereits abgekniffen).

An der echten Picker mit feinen Vorfächern mag ich Plättchenhaken lieber, die Öhrhaken wiederum lieber an der etwas dickeren Schnur der Swingtipruten.

Hab jetzt mit Mais diverse Hakenmodelle der Größen 10 - 16 durchprobiert. Kann keine ganz klaren Schlüsse ziehen, aber relativ dünndrahtige Haken der Gr. 10 sind am Fluß für mich vorne. Gr. 12 ist okay, ab 14 steigt die Fehlbißrate an, mit 16er Haken hängen selbst bei Verwendung von kleinen Maiskörner kaum Fische.
Andere Köder mögen vollkommen andere Ergebnisse liefern.

An den Swingtipruten werd ich für Mais wohl bei Drennan Wide Gape, Sweetcorn oder bei den von rhinefisher gestifteten VMCs bleiben.


PS: Mit Übung und Brille bin ich echt fix geworden beim Anknoten von Plättchenhaken. Den Hook-Tyer nehm ich nie mehr mit, von Hand gehts jetzt prima. Größe 16 ist überhaupt kein Problem, kleiner ginge sicher auch noch von Hand, hab aber momentan keinen Verwendung dafür.
Trick ist schön Spannung auf der Vorfachschnur, die bereits mit der Hauptschnur verbunden ist.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Mit Übung und Brille bin ich echt fix geworden beim Anknoten von Plättchenhaken. Den Hook-Tyer nehm ich nie mehr mit, von Hand gehts jetzt prima. Größe 16 ist überhaupt kein Problem, kleiner ginge sicher auch noch von Hand, hab aber momentan keinen Verwendung dafür.
> Trick ist schön Spannung auf der Vorfachschnur, die bereits mit der Hauptschnur verbunden ist.



Schön dass es klappt, und Richtig, Spannung ist das Schlüsselelement. Ich verwende so gut wie nur Plättchenhaken- und wickele schon immer beim Binden "Falschrum", also in Richtung Plättchen. Ich finde das ist viel einfacher. Bisher hats keinen gestört, und die Knoten halten.

Die ganze Döbelei und Erweiterung der Köderpalette über Maden hinaus haben auch mich in den letzten Monaten von meinem 14er-Einundalles in Richtung große Größen geführt. An Fehlbissraten dachte ich da garnicht, sondern lediglich an Köderbefestigung. aber stimmt, da mag was dran sein.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den Carbon Feeder hab ich nur als 8er und in sehr kleinen Größen, dafür aber einige Super Spades in mittleren Größen. Irgendwie bin ich mit beiden nie warm geworden.

Die Briten fischen ja teilweise mit winzigen Haken auf Döbel - das hat aber sicher auch etwas mit dem Angeldruck an Commonwealth-wide-bekannten Swims zu tun.

Generell find ich das Thema „Anköderung” ziemlich spannend; da kommt dann wieder mein Spieltrieb ins Geschäft.



PS: die Erfahrungen mit den „großen” Haken beziehen sich aufs leichte Grundangeln - Angeln mit Pose mag ganz andere Ergebnisse bringen. Und die erwähnten Briten (ganz kleine Haken) waren auch mit der Pose unterwegs.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo zusammen,
War gestern mit meiner Neuanschaffung 11ft Matchpro Ultralight am flachen See in der Stadt. Hab ja schon die 13ft Version der Rute aber muss sagen die 11er macht richtig Spass. Mit Daiwa Legalis 3012 als Rolle ist der Balance-punkt genau da wo man die Rute hält und fühlt sich dadurch noch leichter an.
Hatte 3 Brassen 2 Güstern und 8 oder 9 Rotaugen in den 2 1/2 Std. 
Als ich angefangen habe Pellets zu schießen kamen die Brassen und Güstern vorher nur Maden und Mais geschossen und nur Rotaugen am Platz gehabt. Ich muss dort ungefähr 20/25m raus bis ins ehemalige Flussbett und da es etwas windig und relativ dunkel war die ganze Zeit waren Bisse/die Pose allgemein nicht so ganz leicht zu erkennen. Wurfweite mit 3g Chrsytal  und Anschläge waren aber auch mit der kurzen Rute überhaupt kein Problem. 
Leider keine Bilder gemacht.

Ach als Haken habe ich einen 18er Guru Kaizen verwendet für 2-3 Maden oder Caster-Made. Auf Mais hatte ich keine Bisse.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Petri und Glückwunsch zur „kurzen” Ultralight!

Interessant, daß sich die Brassen+Güstern erst nach Pellet-Fütterung für Deinen Hakenköder erwärmen konnten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gestern beim Angeln habe ich etwas beobachtet, was erst für einen Schreck sorgte. Ein Kopf, wie von einem Menschen trieb durchs Wasser. Ich dachte erst da Mann/Frau treibt auf dem Bauch und man sieht den Hinterkopf. Schönes Braunes Haar.....

Dann tauchte es aber ab. Fischotter? Das Ding war schon sehr, sehr groß und machte eine Runde durch die Strömung. Kam auch immer mal wieder hoch und trotzte den Naturgewalten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gestern beim Angeln habe ich etwas beobachtet, was erst für einen Schreck sorgte. Ein Kopf, wie von einem Menschen trieb durchs Wasser. Ich dachte erst da Mann/Frau treibt auf dem Bauch und man sieht den Hinterkopf. Schönes Braunes Haar.....
> 
> Dann tauchte es aber ab. Fischotter? Das Ding war schon sehr, sehr groß und machte eine Runde durch die Strömung. Kam auch immer mal wieder hoch und trotzte den Naturgewalten.



Mein erster „wilder Fischotter”, den ich in der Natur gesehen habe, kam mir auch sehr groß vor. Im Zoo wirken sie deutlich kleiner.

Ein Leichenfund wäre etwas, was mir für immer das Angeln vergällen könnte. Ich mags mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Jack2Jack Petri zur geglückten Ruteneinweihung, und wirklich interessant mit den Pellets- mit denen fremdele ich noch, bzw. gebe sie ab und zu ins Futter..

 @FF: Fischotter sind sehr, sehr scheu, tagsüber sind sie eigentlich kaum zu sehen, und schwimmen generell meist auf Tauchfahrt. Zudem sind sie auch sehr selten. Wenn Du in der Gegend Markierungsplätze und Mahlzeitreste beobachten kannst, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Otterhaftigkeit bei der fraglichen Kreatur.

 Wie wäre es denn mit nem Biber? Die sind auch Riesengroß, schwimmen gerne mit dem Kopf über den Fluten, es gibt mehr von Ihnen und sie sind auch zutraulicher?

 Ganz egal, man soll sich über all die seltsamen Geschöpfe die sich offen oder verdeckt am Wasser tummeln, freuen#6
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe Otter auch wesentlich kleiner vor Augen gehabt, das war aber ein richtiger Klopper. Hab mir gerade bisschen Lektüre vorgenommen, tatsächlich schwimmen sie nur mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser heraus, der Rest bleibt unten.

Beim Abtauchen hatte er den Körper mit leichten Schwung aus dem Wasser gehoben, da konnte ich das Tierchen in Teilen sehen. Das Volumen war erstaunlich. Monsterotter an der Elbe? Was solls.

Joa, ne Leiche würde mich jetzt nicht vom Angeln abhalten. Allerdings habe ich auch nie ein Handy dabei (selten) und müsste ja Telefonate führen. Toll ist sowas aber selten, ich bin aber gefestigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ Jack2Jack Petri zur geglückten Ruteneinweihung, und wirklich interessant mit den Pellets- mit denen fremdele ich noch, bzw. gebe sie ab und zu ins Futter..
> 
> @FF: Fischotter sind sehr, sehr scheu, tagsüber sind sie eigentlich kaum zu sehen, und schwimmen generell meist auf Tauchfahrt. Zudem sind sie auch sehr selten. Wenn Du in der Gegend Markierungsplätze und Mahlzeitreste beobachten kannst, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Otterhaftigkeit bei der fraglichen Kreatur.
> 
> Die sind auch Riesengroß, schwimmen gerne mit dem Kopf über den Fluten, es gibt mehr von Ihnen und sie sind auch zutraulicher?
> 
> Ganz egal, man soll sich über all die seltsamen Geschöpfe die sich offen oder verdeckt am Wasser tummeln, freuen#6
> hg
> Minimax



Ich war am Angeln und fürs Foto wars dann doch nen Stück weit weg. Nächste mal. Nachtaktiv sah der Knabe aber nicht aus. 

Was mir aber bei meinen Recherchen auffiel waren der sogenannte Otterbau. Als ich das flache alte Elbloch erkundetet, was genau hinter meinen Buhnen ist, fiel mir ein ründlicher Eingang zwischen den Bäumen auf. Ich stand ja auch genau davor und habe dort zuerst mein Tackle aufgebaut gehabt. Nach dem Loten wegen zu flachem Wasser rückte ich ja dann ab.

Ob der da Wohnt? Ich werde nächste mal einen Zettel mit meiner Telefonnummer hinlegen. :vik:



> Wie wäre es denn mit nem Biber?



Ich würde fast schreiben, das es bei uns alles gibt. Wolf, Biber, Otter, Kormoran und was nicht alles. Käferlarven aus Horrorfilmen, Fische für die Galerie, Vögel für jeden Naturfreund. Von Aland bis Zope. Selbst Lachse wurden hier schon gefangen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax: wo wir gerade beim Thema „wilde Kreaturen” sind - kennst Du eine Spinnenart, die auf dem Wasser läuft? Größe etwa 4cm, bräunlich gefärbt, an den Beinen so ne Art Borsten. Die Wasserspinne scheidet wegen ihrer geringen Größe aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man Georg, frag doch Dr. Fantastic Spider Fishing.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerandete_Jagdspinne


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man Georg, frag doch Dr. Fantastic Spider Fishing.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerandete_Jagdspinne



Danke und sorry, wollte Dich nicht übergehen.

Ist mit „Körperlänge” die Größe des Rumpfes incl. Kopf gemeint? Dann könnte es hinkommen. Hatte auch diese hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolomedes_plantarius in der Auswahl.
Hab leider kein Foto gemacht - meine kleine immerdabei-Kamera hat kein brauchbares Tele.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Minimax: wo wir gerade beim Thema „wilde Kreaturen” sind - kennst Du eine Spinnenart, die auf dem Wasser läuft? Größe etwa 4cm, bräunlich gefärbt, an den Beinen so ne Art Borsten. Die Wasserspinne scheidet wegen ihrer geringen Größe aus.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man Georg, frag doch Dr. Fantastic Spider Fishing.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerandete_Jagdspinne



Ich bin geneigt, mich dem eifrigen Kollegen Dr. FF anzuschliessen, falls dein Exemplar die charakteristischen hellen Bögen zeigt. Ansonsten war es vermutlich eine verfluchte Weberin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke und sorry, wollte Dich nicht übergehen.
> 
> Ist mit „Körperlänge” die Größe des Rumpfes incl. Kopf gemeint? Dann könnte es hinkommen. Hatte auch diese hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolomedes_plantarius in der Auswahl.
> Hab leider kein Foto gemacht - meine kleine immerdabei-Kamera hat kein brauchbares Tele.



Körperlänge ist der ganze Körper ohne Beine. Diese werden oft mit Spannweite ergänzend angegeben. Die Größen sind aber Schnittwerte und kein Maximum. 

Man täuscht sich schnell, wenn man die ganze Spinne sieht, der Körper ist oft kleiner als man vermutet.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hmm, danke Euch. Sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht. 
Das nächste Mal mach ich ein Foto, selbst wenns technisch mies ist, hilft es evtl. bei der Bestimmung.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ Jack2Jack Petri zur geglückten Ruteneinweihung, und wirklich interessant mit den Pellets- mit denen fremdele ich noch, bzw. gebe sie ab und zu ins Futter..
> Minimax



Naja zweit Einweihung, hab ich in der Bucht geschossen...
Ja mit den Pellets bin ich auch noch nicht so ganz im reinen, aber an diesem Gewässer scheinen die aber zu funktionieren. Und da Futter verboten ist sind sie eine interessante Alternative.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Naja zweit Einweihung, hab ich in der Bucht geschossen...
> Ja mit den Pellets bin ich auch noch nicht so ganz im reinen, aber an diesem Gewässer scheinen die aber zu funktionieren. Und da Futter verboten ist sind sie eine interessante Alternative.



Pellets sind eine Waffe. Nur würde ich abraten, zuviel zu füttern, mit Pech fressen die Fische nur noch diese und du fängst nichts mehr. Es gibt aber in meinen Augen nichts effektiveres, um Fische am Platz zu halten.

Habe Vertrauen, mien Jung.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Pellets sind eine Waffe. Nur würde ich abraten, zuviel zu füttern, mit Pech fressen die Fische nur noch diese und du fängst nichts mehr. Es gibt aber in meinen Augen nichts effektiveres, um Fische am Platz zu halten.
> 
> Habe Vertrauen, mien Jung.



Naja hatte so 100g 2mm Pellets eingeweicht, die quellen ja ganz gut auf. So viel war's also nicht. Hab auch Softhooker versucht aber die waren zu schnell vom Haken geklaut bei den relativ schlechten Sichtbedingungen war ich nicht schnell genug.


Hab heute das erste mal versucht unseren Hund mitzunehmen, aber das war nichts. Die ist so krass in die Schleppleine gerannt das die Nieten weg explodiert sind. Ich konnte also erstmal zusehen das ich sie wieder einfangen und das war's dann mit angeln heute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da hatte ich am Anfang auch meine Probleme mit, aber mein Hund neigt dazu, im Radius zu bleiben. Zu beginn lief er immernoch unter die Ruten durch, eine blieb dann mal auf seinem Rücken liegen, er lief damit mehrere Meter und hatte richtig Schiss. Seit dem unterlässt er es, hat aber Gott sei Dank keine Angst vor den Gerten.

Hund und Angeln zu beginn ist immer etwas trouble. Mein Pfiffi kam aber erst mit Fünf zu mir und lernte es. Irgendwann gehts dann.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

ich muss schmunzeln
Da hat der WAM damals in weiser Voraussicht dem ollen Kochtopp schon Ruten in der richtigen Richtung empfohlen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute gings mal kurz in die Wiesen, um das Wasser auszupeitschen und mit beschränkter Hoffnung auf einen echten, wahrhaftigen Döbel- natürlich ohne Erfolg. Die Maifliegen tanzen schon- also erneut den Schlupf verpasst. Es sind herrliche Geschöpfe, haltet dieser Tage mal Ausschau nach ihnen an euren Gewässern. Unendlich zarter noch als Libellen schweben sie gemächlich auf und ab, oder sitzen zutraulich und träge in den Pflanzen. Ich glaube sie verbringen ihr kurzes Dasein das nur der Liebe dient nicht im Rausch, wie man sagt, sondern viel eher träumend. Alles an Ihnen ist sichtbar vergänglich. So sind sie, die Eintagsfliegen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei uns am Fluß tanzt keine Maifliege, hier steppt der Bär.


Im Ernst, danke für den Hinweis, ich werd die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bei uns am Fluß tanzt keine Maifliege, hier steppt der Bär.




 Hahaha, dann warst DU das?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sct3d4ylmRY
:m


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ne, leider nicht. Die Bären hier habens nicht so mit Lachsen, die hören Battle-Rap und bringen die Getränke Einkaufswagenweise mit an den vormals lauschigen Fluß.
Ne, geht schon. Irgendwelche lauten Kids sind immer da, aber meist finde ich ein Plätzchen mit etwas Abstand.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, jetzt in der schönen Jahreszeit sind die Stadtgewässer voller Leute, und alles an Nervgraden ist vertreten. Wenn dann noch der Lieblingsplatz besetzt ist. Ich investiere wenn möglich gerne die Zeit um in die "Natur" zu fahren- aber das sind dann schon mind. 40 Minuten von Haustür zu Waldesruh, Maifliegen und Döbeln (geplant). 
Andererseits bieten die lauen Nächte auch in der Stadt etwas Erholung, sinkt die Sonne, verlaufen sich die Wiesengeniesser. Wobei, in der Nähe "meiner" Stelle ist eine Disco oder so- manchmal spielen sie gute Musik, manchmal lausche ich lieber den ansässigen Nachtigallen. Und manchmal würd ich mich auch über ein oder zwei Lebenszeichen von meinen Aalglöckchen freuen..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ das Angeln in Stadtgewässern hat ganz klar Vor- und Nachteile. Ist immer Glücksache, ob diejenigen, mit denen man das Ufer/Wasser teilt, angenehme Zeitgenossen sind oder das Gegenteil davon.

Heut' Abend werd ich mal einen kleinen See auf dem Land heimsuchen, der mir letztes Jahr etliche Karauschen, Schleien und (Satz-) Karpfen beschert hat. Alle im „Da ist noch Luft nach oben”-Format, aber immerhin.






Blubberblubber

Letztes Jahr liefs dort mit der Swingtip am besten, heute wird wohl auch mindestens eine der neu erworbenen Knicklichtposen zum Einsatz kommen.

Problem könnte die knapp bemessene Anzahl der verfügbaren Angelstellen werden: ein Steg war schon letztes Jahr so marode, daß ich nur mit Glück nicht eingebrochen bin. Zur Not muß umdisponiert werden auf andere Teiche/kleine Seen der Umgebung.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Abend Männers,
Ein lauschiger Spätdöbelansitz mit Grundmontagen und Wurm als Köder stand an. 




Und kurz nach auswurf der Ruten konnte ich den ersten Johnny von knapp 24cm zum Landgang überreden. Zielfisch mit Zielmethode, bämm! Danach wurde es zäh, mein BFB legte nach aber  unsee Kumpel nummer drei vergeigte biss um biss. Gegen 22:30 schüttelte Sarah Jane ihr Haupt wie so Sinnen und der Schellenkranz an ihrem Haupt erklirrte hell im Dunkel der Nacht. Nach einem hartumkämpften Drill und einigem Dilletantismus meines Kescherknechts gelang es mir den unerwünschten Beifang in Form eines 71cm Aales. Für die Dreistigkeit zwischen mir und meinen Döbels zu stehen musste er das zeitliche segnen, ich wollte Ruhe am Angelplatz! 




Nachdem meine Freunde in rascher Folge bisse vergeigten (und einen 80cm Waller landeten) konnte ich kurz vor eins noch einen 30er Döbel keschern nachdem mir ein paar vorwitzige Fischlein die Würmer vom Haken stibitzten. Mit den Fängen werde ich keinen Eintrag bei der Chub Study Group bekommen aber immerhin konnte ich euch beweisen dass mein Friedfischherz schlägt!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Petri heil! Aal stand ja auch im Lastenheft vor Deiner Kaufentscheidung, schön zu sehen, daß Dein Plan aufging!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, kurzer Bericht vom Abend- und Nachtansitz am „Blubber-Teich”:

Geblubbert hat heute nix, die Knicklichtposen blieben weitestgehend über Wasser, aber mit der Swingtip liefs ganz gut.






Klemme aus dem Fotobereich zweckentfremdet - hat sich erneut bewährt. Der 3,20m-Kescherstiel war eher hinderlich (in der Kürze liegt die Würze, zumindest auf dem Steg).

Gab etliche schöne Plötz zwischen knapp unter 25 bis knapp über 30cm - alle von außergewöhnlich gestreckter (schlanker) Form. Und ne lütte Rotfeder.
Verglichen mit den Warnow-Rotaugen waren die aus dem Teich fast makellos. Die Flußfische sehen praktisch durch die Bank ziemlich lädiert aus.

Einen Karpfen hab ich verloren, Schnurbruch, so etwas wurmt mich extrem.
Hab danach nur noch mit Pose gefischt, es lief aber äußerst zäh.

Das nächste Mal bekommt die alte Shakespeare-Rolle ganz frische Schnur, die Schwingspitze wird mit Knicklicht illuminiert und ich kontrolliere alle Knoten und die besonders beanspruchten Bereiche der Sehne mit einer nie da gewesenen Akribie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schade drum! Ist die Rute so hart? Du hast für mein empfinden häufig Verluste oder irgendetwas getan, was Petrus so gar nicht gefällt.

Man muss sich mal vorstellen, meinen letzten Karpfen fing ich vor 2 Jahren. |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schade drum! Ist die Rute so hart? Du hast für mein empfinden häufig Verluste oder irgendetwas getan, was Petrus so gar nicht gefällt.
> 
> Man muss sich mal vorstellen, meinen letzten Karpfen fing ich vor 2 Jahren. |supergri



Ne, die Rute ist weich. Muß irgendeine kleine Beschädigung  gewesen sein, die ich übersehen habe. Ist nicht am Knoten gerissen. Die Schnur ist eigentlich sehr robust und ich hab nach wie vor Vertrauen in das Fabrikat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie alt ist die ^ Schnur (Fabrikat? :q ) , wieviel war die draußen und in Sonne?

Ich hatte jüngst auch so einen nahezu unfassbaren Vorfall, den ich nach einigem Testen eindeutig auf ein grundlegend gealtertes FC-Monofilvorfach 0.17mm (50m Spule) zurückführen konnte.
Ich stark verärgert und erstmal mehrfach Reißtest und Knotentest gemacht, waren nur noch bei etwa der Hälfte, und das ist eben auch schnell mal zuwenig ...

Lösung: Austausch durch neue Spule - und funzt in gleicher Anwendung und Fischbewährungstest! #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ die Schnur ist schon lange auf der Rolle. Wollte die eigentlich Anfangs des Jahres wechseln, habs dann aufgeschoben. Ganz klar mein Fehler.
Muß aber ein kleiner Vorschaden an der Stelle des Schnurbruchs gewesen sein oder gar ein unbemerkter Überhandknoten. 
Jetzt kommt frische Schnur auf das Röllchen und ich werd öfters die ersten Meter kontrollieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werde mir in einer Stunde die Plötzen an der Strömungskante mit Curryteig vornehmen. Gestern hatte ich arge Probleme die Bisse zu verwerten, die Jungs beißen genauso wie im See. Kurz Bimmeln, weiterschwimmen.

Lösung heute kleinere Haken, die Fischmäuler sind auch in der Elbe nicht Größer. Eine Rute, wo Elbangler mir Wahnsinn unterstellen würde. Ich rücke mit der Commercial in 2,70 Meter an, aber die XL-Version. 

Der lange Stock in 3,60 Meter ist vom Handling her nach wie vor zu langsam. Futter schön dunkel gedreht, einige Beigaben liegen im Futtereimer ebenfalls bereit und werden bei Bedarf eingesetzt.

Leider hat die Elbe kein Wasser, bei uns im Mittel steht der Pegel bei sagenhaften 1,8 Meter. Merkt man auch, es bleiben 30 Gramm Futterkörbe an der Kante liegen. 

Mein Ziel:

30 Rotaugen. Ob ich es schaffen werde wird der Konzentration geschuldet sein. Es ist eine spannende, aber auch fordernde Angelei, gerade mit Bibberspitzen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ na dann viel Erfolg!

Die Durschnittsgröße der Teichplötz gestern war bislang einmalig. Normalerweise sind bei mir immer ein paar Lütte dabei.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend liebe Jungs,

wie so häufig dieser Tage sind wir dieses Wochende bei der Mutter on der Missus, und heute Abend stahl ich mich dafon, um einfach ein bisschen Posenangeln an den Plötzenteichen zu betreiben. (Buchstabe zwischen U und W fehlt im folgenden, benutze F stattdessen.) Dies durchaus minimalistisch, da ich mir hier ein kleine Rumpfausrüstung deponiert habe, um nicht immer alles aus B. ankarren zu müssen. Ich habe sogar einen alten Eimer, der nicht aus einem Angelladen stammt. Also gings heut gegen Abend mit ner Dose Mais und der kleinen schwarzen Wagglerrute los- und war wie ferhext. Filigranste 3,90 und die nun begrünten Ufer fertragen sich nicht gut, und ehrlich gesagt, zwischen mir und der Kapselrolle mit 0,12er ist erstmal Schweigen angesagt. Bockig und störrisch hat sich die für heikle Winterplötzen auf Einzelmade so gut geeignete Kombi heute gezeigt, und eh ich michs fersah, waren zwei Posen weg und ich hatte dreimal neu montiert. Mein Maiskorn erwartete ab 20cm über Grund ein herrlich schleimiger Fadenalgenflor. Der Mais als hakenköder und Loosefeed erhinderte auch zumindest einen Ukel/Plötznado, stattdessen gabs ein halbes Dutzend grosse kleine Rotfedern, die im Moment die Teiche ziemlich hip Finden. Ich bin ja ein Fan dieser kleinen Känpfer,. Und malwieder eine Brasse. Absolut lethargisch lies sie sich rankurbeln. Das war eine richtig mürrische Teeniebrasse, ganz "hähh?keineAhnungweissnicht", fehlte nur noch Smartphone, Zahnspange und astronomisches Fehlstundenkonto. Übrigens ging es heute mit dem Maisdiebstahl besser, ich hab wie fon Maismeister Geo empfohlen mal einen größeren, dünndrähtigen Haken ferwendet. Um das hin und her mit Wagglererferwicklungen zu beenden habe ich eine Top-und Bottom 1g Stippose eingesetzt, mit einer Bleikette aus Nr. 4 und Nr. 6. Für ein entspanntes Abendangeln war mir heut aber zu fiel Fizz, und zuwenig Bisse. Ganz abgesehen dafon ich weiss, das dort Tinca lebt- aber dafür müßte man sich mal wirklich ernstaft Gedanken machen. For allem werden die nicht im Algendickicht sein. Die haben Zugrouten, die wahrscheinlich freigefegt sind- wenn also ein ganzes The-Ring-Toupet bei jedem Wurf am Haken hängt, sollte ich mir ohnehin ne andere Stelle suchen (und angemessenes Gerät wählen..)? 
Ich bin sicher, die Teiche halten noch so manche Überraschung bereit!

Ein Erweckungserlebnis der besonderen Art gabs heute Mittag für die Missus. Nach meinen Berichten war sie ganz fersessen darauf, den Märchenbach mit den Rotpunktdöbeln zu sehen und hat sich mir mit Skizzenblock und Aquarellkasten angeschlossen, und war auch angemessen on der Szenerie bezaubert und fon meinen Wurfkünsten beeindruckt ("Das ist der Hank-Patterson-Stil, Liebste"). Auch erwähnte sie beiläufig braune Butter, Zitrone und kühlen Weisswein. Jedenfalls, als dann endlich ein schöner Rotpunktdöbel entnerft auf meine geschmacklose Phantasienymphe (da bindet man entomologisch perfekt, und die kleinen Prollis wollen Glitter und Neon..) einstieg und dramatisch angelandet wurde, war es plötzlich Mrs. "Ferwertung" Minimax, die instantan zur glühenden C+Rlerin wurde. Jahre der klugen Argumente und der beständigen Rechtfertigung warum ich so selten Fisch ind die Kücke kommt hat ein kleines Tier mit roten Punkten beendet. Die Diskussion wurde durch die For.. den Rotpunktdöbel beendet, der die Ferwirrung für einen Sprung in die Freiheit nutzte, während der Priest schon erhoben war.. Hut ab! Zwei weitere on der Sorte kamen mir im Drill ab, fermutlich weil ich for meiner Liebsten ausmitteentspringteinflussmässig posieren wollte (..während sie Libellen aquarellierte und nichts mitbekam)

Beim Schreiben merk ich.. ganz schön praller Angeltag- ich hoffe Ihr hattet auch ein schönes Wochenende,
herzlich Euer 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ schöner Bericht, danke für die Schilderung Deines Angeltages!

Schön, daß Deine Missus mal live dabei war und sich von der Thematik „Entscheidungsfindung Braten oder Schwimmen lassen” mal ein ganz eigenes Bild machen konnte.

Rotfedern jeder Größe lieben Mais, hatte schon knapp 15cm „große” Exemplare auf ne 3er Maiskette*. Rutenlänge bei Posenruten ist ein Thema für sich: neulich fluchend unter einer schönen Erle angelnd war ich versucht, mir ein kürzeres Exemplar (9 oder 10ft) zu besorgen und auch auf nem weit ins Wasser reichenden Steg sind kürzere Ruten ja tendenziell handlicher. 
Andererseits hatte ich gestern exakt auf diesem Steg Probleme mit der 12ft-Rute, da das Wasser dort erstaunlich tief war. 
Laufposen sind so gar nicht mein Ding, eine klassische Wagglermontage bei etwa 3,50m Tiefe an einer 12ft-Rute zu werfen aber auch nicht...


*) ich hoffe, der Begriff ist nicht tabu hier


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Rotfedern jeder Größe lieben Mais, hatte schon knapp 15cm „große” Exemplare auf ne 3er Maiskette*.*) ich hoffe, der Begriff ist nicht tabu hier



Neben allen Finessen mit dem Köder hast Du immerhin ein gefühltes fierteljahr aus derselben Maisdose geangelt. Du bist unbestritten unser Maisgott.
Menschen mit Federkronen bauen astronomisch ausgerichtete Stufenpyramiden für Dich und extrahieren Gefangenen das Herz mit (maisblattförmigen) Flintmessern.

3,30-3,60 wären angemessen bei 1-1,60 Wassertiefe und überhängenden Bäumen. Laufposen ferabscheue ich.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haha, gestern fiel mir beim Einpacken der Schraubdeckel des in ein Glas umverpackten Maises ins Wasser, der Kescher war schon demontiert und ich opferte schwersten Herzens den Rest der gelben Körner Petrus.

Ich komme mit einer normal großen Dose lange aus, das gilt auch für andere Köder.


Hab übrigens heute Abend mal Knoten- und Reißversuche mit meinen Friedfischschnüren veranstaltet - fands ganz interessant, daß die Bruchstelle bei allen Schnüren etwa 5cm vom Knoten entfernt war.
Bin noch am Überlegen, ob die alte Shakespeare-Rolle wieder die Daiwa Sensor in 4lb (0,205mm) bekommt oder doch ne Maxima Chameleon in 4 oder 5lb.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Heil Jungens!

@Minimax: wunderschöne Geschichte. Bestimmt hat dies Erlebnis eine größere Auswirkung auf das Empfinden deiner Missus als alle Argumente die du hättest vortragen können. Und für deinen Rotpunktdöbelbestand beneide ich dich, ich hatte erst einen mal als Beifang beim aalangeln  (immerhin 35cm)...
@Geomais: wieso sollte Maiskette ein Tabu sein? Oder geht es, kicher, um den dreier? Wenn du ne halbe Dose Mais verklappst - zählt das für dich dann schon zu "anfüttern"? Rück doch heute Abend noch mal an der stelle an, mich würde interessieren ob die kleine Menge schon  was bewirkt  hat. Und tatsächlich kenne ich niemanden der mit Mais derartig erfolgreich ist wie du, o Maisgott


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ die Maiskette mag in den Augen empfindsamer Zeitgenossen der Kartoffel auf dem Drilling nahekommen. Also rückständig im negativen Sinne.

Den Rest-Mais hab ich einfach in Stegnähe „verklappt”, also kein gezieltes Anfüttern (es war sehr spät in der Nacht und meine Gedanken schon woanders).
Abhängig vom Wetter und einem noch fraglichen Termin heute Abend werd ich den Teich tatsächlich noch mal heimsuchen.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Auch von mir allen Fängern ein dickes Petri!!!

Ich muss es im Moment so halten, das ich hauptsächlich abends zum Angeln kann! Deshalb sind die meisten Fische halt Aal(ande)! Spass beiseite. Um möglichst schnell zu entschneidern, mit einer Rute und 2 Maden mit kleinem Grundblei die Strömung abgeklappert. Hat auch gut funktioniert und 2 Hasel und ein Gründling konnte ich fangen! Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit blieben die Bisse dann aber leider aus, so das ich dann auch klassisch auf Wurm umgestellt habe!

Konnte dann an 2 Abenden (am ersten Abend war es schon so gut wie dunkel) 5 Aale fangen wobei 2 mit 60+, für mich sehr gut waren! Die anderen 3 nur so 40cm.

Es war eine Wohltat mal wieder am Wasser zu sein und dann auch noch was zu fangen!!!

Grüße und weiterhin ein dickes Petri!!!

Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Petri zu den Aal(-anden), dem obligatorischen Gründling und den Haseln!
Abends zu angeln hat was, speziell in der momentanen Hitze ist so ein lauschiger Abend am Wasser doch besser als Mittags in der Sonne zu braten.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Grade aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen - Alles Gute an den Friedfischzwölfender* Andal! Darauf, dass im nächsten Lebensjahr mehr geangelt wird und einige schöne Schleien und Döbel fallen! Und natürlich - à ta santé!


*Bedank dich bei Kochtopf für diesen passenden Titel.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von mir natürlich auch alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Vor allem viel Gesundheit!!! Das mit dem Fangen kommt dann von alleine!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lieber Andal, monolithischer Friedfischzwölfender, WaM des Ükels, Ketzer in Altersteilzeit und Überlebererer -alles alles gute zum Geburtstag, viele Fischzüge, reiche Beute und auf das deine wildesten Träume wahr werden!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, lieber Andal, alles Gute, vor allem gesundheitlich, zum Geburtstag!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War gestern Abend noch mal an dem großen Teich/kleinen See, an dem ich bereits am Sonnabend mein Glück versucht habe.

Gegen acht war die Schwingspitzrute „scharf”. Bei erfrischendem Wind, der Abendsonne und akustischer Untermalung durch den Badebetrieb nebenan harrte ich der Ereignisse. 
Es tat sich zunächst wenig bis nichts. Eigentlich gar nichts.
Gegen neun montierte ich die Posenrute, natürlich kam der erste Biß auf die mit Mais beköderte Schwinge exakt in dem Augenblick, als ich mit einem Tauwurm rang.
Posenrute geparkt und Konzentration auf die Swingtip. Der nächste Anschlag saß - eine süße Rotfeder von etwa 13cm hatte sich zwei große Maiskörner incl. 12er Wide Gape einverleibt. Die nächste Rotfeder war sogar noch etwas kleiner. Ihr folgte eine etwas größere, diese hätte evtl. sogar das alte DDR-Mindestmaß von 15cm gerissen.
Hab dann die Schwinge kurz deaktiviert und die Posenrute mit Tauwurm klar gemacht, sehr dicht am Schilf abgelegt. Der erste Biß kam schnell - ein Barschjüngling hatte sich meinen besten Wurm reingewürgt und konnte sich durch beherztes Zappeln der Handlandung durch den Sportfischer entziehen. 

Von Anfang an hatte ich Pellets diverser Größen und Geschmacksrichtungen auf die Angelstelle katapultiert, gelegentlich mit ein paar Körnern Mais dazu.

Als die Badegäste gefahren waren, die Sonne langsam sank und der Wind deutlich nachließ, kam wieder die Schwinge ins Spiel. 





5 vor 10

Nach einer zwischenzeitlichen Beißflaute gab es jetzt wieder häufiger Bisse - 3 Plötz von knapp 25cm bis etwa 30cm und etliche kleine Rotfedern besuchten den Steg.

Auf der Wurmrute gab es nur noch einen halbherzigen Biß.

Insgesamt ein schöner Angelabend, auch ohne „Edelfisch”. Kein Schnurbruch, es ist nix ins Wasser gefallen, ich konnte mich an der Mecklenburger Landschaft und deren Tierwelt erfreuen.
Hab wieder nützliche Erfahrungen sammeln können, die beim nächsten Abendansitz hilfreich sein soltten.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, lieber Andal, alles Gute, vor allem gesundheitlich, zum Geburtstag!



Dem möchte ich mich uneingeschränkt anschließen. Gerade Gesundheit ist ein unschätzbares Gut.

 Alles Gute.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Grade aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen - Alles Gute an den Friedfischzwölfender* Andal!
> 
> 
> *Bedank dich bei Kochtopf für diesen passenden Titel.



Die Ehre gebührt Minimax, ich kann nur wiederholen wie ein Papagei


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

"Viel Glück und viel Segen
 auf all Deinen Wegen,
 Gesundheit und Frohsinn
 sein´ auch mit dabei!"

 Lieber Andal,
 auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, und vielen
 lieben Dank, dass Du unseren Kreis mit kundigem Rat 
 und trockenen Sprüchen immer wieder bereicherst,
 herzlich Dein
 Minimax


----------



## zokker

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Andal   Glückwunsch ...


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Andal, alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag, Gesundheit und weiterhin viel Spass bei der Fischwaid wünschen Dir 



Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, danke liebe Freunde. Es ist ja kein "Runder" und auch kein "Fünfer". Bleibt also alles friedlich und es sollte auch nix passieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gipfelpunkt erreicht! #6  1/2 112

der Rest ist zum fischen ...


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Andal,


auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag für den Bayern am Rhein.#h


Viele Grüße 



Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey Andal - hälfte iss rum...:vik::vik:


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Ehre gebührt Minimax, ich kann nur wiederholen wie ein Papagei


Ahh - hatte ich so nicht mitgekriegt ... und auch nur nachgeplappert


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute früh, also für meine Verhältnisse wirklich früh, bin ich erneut zum großen Teich gefahren. Zu meiner Überraschung war der geplante Angelplatz schon um 5.00 besetzt. Naja, also wieder ab auf den Steg.
Die praktische Klemme für die Rutenauflage hatte ich nicht dabei, mußte Rutenhalter-mäßig improvisieren.

Auf Mais kamen auch sofort kleine Rotfedern von um die 13cm (12er Wide Gape Haken, 2 große Körner).

Umgerüstet auf Haarvorfach. Drei große Maiskörner in Reihe geschaltet wurden sofort attackiert und zerfleddert (typisch kleine Rotfeder, mittlerweile erkenne ich schon die „Bißspuren”).

Mit dem neunen Köderbohrer ein paar harte Pellets (Sushi und Heilbutt, etwa 10mm) durchbohrt und zusammen mit einem winzigen Gummimaiskorn angeboten.

Diese (und ein paar andere, kleinere) Pellets hatte sich schon mit etwas Mais sowie ein paar Frolic-Bröckeln per Katapult an der Schilfkante entlang als Menuvorschlag des Tages vorgefüttert.

Es dauerte nicht lange und der erste Biß kam, besserer Fisch, also im Vergleich zu den lütten Rotfedern.
Prima, Zielfisch Nummer 1 im Kescher. Ne schöne kleine Tinca, etwas blasser als die Fische aus moorigen/torfigen Gewässern, aber ich will nicht klagen.
Länger als das Mindestmaß, aber kürzer als die 12-inch-Swingtip. DIe Schleien, die ich letzten Spätsommer/Herbst dort gefangen habe, waren auch durchweg zwischen 26 und 28cm lang.
Also noch Luft nach oben.

Weiter gehts.






Rotfedern-Visite an der Swingtip, hatte leider nur die Mini-Kamera dabei.

Der nächste Fisch, auf den gleichen Kombiköder, war dann Zielfisch Nummer zwo - eine Karausche von etwa 25cm. Gleich noch ein Biß, wieder eine Karausche, etwas kleiner:





Als Kind hatte ich nie eine Karausche von auch nur annähernd dieser „Größe”. 
Die Dorfteiche und Tümpel boten dafür Massen von 10-12cm großen Exemplaren.

Auf das immer noch gleiche Pellet/Kunstmais-Ensemble gab es dann noch eine etwas bessere Rotfeder (um die 20cm).

Hab dann mit der zweiten Rute experimentiert - dicke 15mm-Pellets brachten Zupfer, aber keinen klaren Biß. 
Hatte noch eine Tüte mit Brioche-Resten* in der Kühltasche. Das Zeug (Supermarkt-Ware) hält ewig und ist ziemlich fettig.
Ein paar Fetzen von etwa Kronkorken-Größe mittels Quickstop am Haar angeboten brachten sofort eine Rotfeder von gut 20cm. Das Brot/Gebäck (?) ist generell sehr weich, schwimmt eine Weile, bevor es ganz langsam sinkt. Also wurde der Köder etwa 35-40cm (Vorfachlänge) über Grund angeboten. Etliche Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten, dann kam Karausche Nummer drei in den Kescher. Wie die 1. des Tages etwa 25 cm - schöner Fisch.

Langsam wurde es heiß und zunehmend windig. Hab mit anderen Ködern wie kleinen Knoblauch-Popups experimentiert, auf diese gab es schnell Bisse, aber eher „Geruckel”, so, als ob die Fische versuchen würden, die Murmel anzuknabbern.

Insgesamt ein schöner Angelvormittag, wieder was dazugelernt.




*) Ersteinsatz am Karfreitag, irgendwie hält das Zeig ewig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schön das Geo uns weiter fleissig an seiner herrlichen Angelei teilhaben lässt. Ich pendle zwischen hitzekoma und Aalansitz* und bin kaum in der Lage einen klaren gedanken zu fassen - auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri und meine Gratulation zu so einem schönen Gewässer - tolle Karausche!

*)Sarah Jane hat btw gestern ihren ersten Waller gebändigt. Es zeigt sich sehr Effektiv mit ihr recht Ufernah zu fischen; im flachen Wasser ist der Bewegungsradius etwas eingeschränkt, die Aktion der Rute erlaubt kein abschütteln und der Einzug von 86cm meiner Penn Spinfisher hält den Fisch fern von Wurzeln etc


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich löse das mit dem Wetter ja in der Regel kreativ.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ui, das ist mir noch zu kalt 
Petri an geomas, der macht sein Ding und danke fürs teilen. 

Zur Zeit muss sich das Kroppzeug gedulden. 
Die Masse die ich sonst auf Brassen gemacht hab muss zur Zeit den Karpfen weichen. 
Kleine sind dann nur 10kg schwer |supergri
Kurzweilig oft mit der Spinnrute unterwegs aber.......... 
SONNTAG geht es mal wieder auf Brassen und co mit der Feederrute. 
Es gibt da jemand neues im Verein der gaaaanz vieel erzählt und am Sonntag haben wir uns verabredet. 
Morgens um Vier ist treffen. 
Da werde ich sehen was der neue so drauf hat #c
Ich würde berichten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alter Mann wollt baden gehn,
bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehn.
Fischlein treiben Schabernack,
beissen alten Mann in Sack!

Darum bleibe ich lieber am Ufer,


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ui, das ist mir noch zu kalt
> 
> vieel erzählt und am Sonntag haben wir uns verabredet.
> Morgens um Vier ist treffen.
> Da werde ich sehen was der neue so drauf hat #c
> Ich würde berichten.



Es waren 31 Grad, da ist das Wasser mehr als nur warm genug. Hat Spaß gemacht, war dann nach vielen (kleinen) Fischen motiviert nochmal einen Weg an den kleinen Fluss zu machen.

Viele (noch) kleinere Fische, aber auch einige nette Güstern. Dann kamen die Krabben. Millionen, dabei habe ich nicht mal richtig gefüttert. Auf jeden Meter zog jemand an meiner Montage wie an einem Gong und nicht selten hing ein 6 Beiner.

Dann wirst du ja Sonntag ordentlich rasiert. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Alter Mann wollt baden gehn,
> bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehn.
> Fischlein treiben Schabernack,
> beissen alten Mann in Sack!
> 
> Darum bleibe ich lieber am Ufer,



Wir haben als Kinder am Baggersee oft bis zur Brust im Wasser gestanden gehabt, da kam sogar richtiges Feeling auf. Sowas macht man aber auch nicht jeden Tag und klappt auch nur mit der Pose.

Die Plattform des armen Mannes eben. |supergri


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich werd am Wochenende nochmal den Krautteich angreifen - diesmal aber nur morgens früh zum Sonnenaufgang und vom Belly aus. Aber mit Pose und Wurm/Mais*. Wolln wir doch mal sehen ob da nicht der ein oder andere hängen bleibt #6




* naja, einen Hechtproppen werd ich wohl auch rausschlenzen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben als Kinder am Baggersee oft bis zur Brust im Wasser gestanden gehabt, da kam sogar richtiges Feeling auf. Sowas macht man aber auch nicht jeden Tag und klappt auch nur mit der Pose.
> 
> Die Plattform des armen Mannes eben. |supergri



Kenne ich auch aus der Kinderzeit und die dabei bald zwangsläufigen Blutegel.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch aus der Kinderzeit und die dabei bald zwangsläufigen Blutegel.




Ein richtiger Mann besorgt sich so seine Barschköder...:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch aus der Kinderzeit und die dabei bald zwangsläufigen Blutegel.



 Dann hat man ja steten Ködernachschub


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch aus der Kinderzeit und die dabei bald zwangsläufigen Blutegel.



Tatsächlich hatte ich zwischendurch Sorgen, die schwarzen Flecken auf den Fischen sind ja Würmer und diese kommen im Gewässer meines Badetrips sehr stark vor.

Wenn es die nächsten Tage an den Beinen juckt wissen wir mehr. |supergri


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Mann besorgt sich so seine Barschköder...:vik:





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann hat man ja steten Ködernachschub



Ich habe alles mögliche, aber keine Krampfadern! :vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,

 und ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger -Karauschen, Schleien Waller- bei Euch geht's ja rund.
 Ins kühle Nass würd´ich mich nie trauen, da hat der liebe Gott schliesslich Wathosen und Barkassen für geschaffen. Ansonsten versuch ich hektisch verbaselte real-life pflichten nachzuholen, und muss morgen fürs Wochenende zur Großmutter, habe aber für eine Angelkarte vorgesorgt und will da aus eher nostalgischen Gründen für ne Stunde oder zwei Artificials mit Schnur als Wurfgewicht den Friedfischen eines Wiesenbachs präsentieren.
 Und nächste Woche ist es soweit, Sir Kochtopf (der aus geschäftlichen Gründen einige Tage in Berlin weilt) und ich werden ein erstes 2-Mann-Ükelkolloquium halten, sozusagen ein zarter Minimalvorläufer der zukünftigen, rauschenden und epochemachenden Ükeltreffen in großer Runde der Zukunft.

die lösung


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche ist es soweit, Sir Kochtopf (der aus geschäftlichen Gründen einige Tage in Berlin weilt) und ich werden ein erstes 2-Mann-Ükelkolloquium halten...



Ich vermute mal eher, dass es ein Symposion wird.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal eher, dass es ein Symposion wird.



Die Möglichkeit besteht. Ich kann ja erstens einen lieben Stammtischbruder schlecht mit Caprisonne oder Sprudel empfangen, und zweitens sind Kochtopf und ich uns der historischen Tragweite unseres Treffens für die Ükelgemeinschaft bewusst- Es wäre Verrat an uns allen, würden wir geistige Getränke meiden. Opfer müssen gebracht werden.
Immerhin werden wir im brüderlichen Geiste diese erste Begegnung im Rahmen eines kleinen abendlichen Spreeansitzes abhalten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So möge es werden. Wobei ein anständiges Symposion ja nun wirklich nichts ist, was an der Ehre rühren würde. Die größten und hellsten Köpfe haben zusammen einen gesoffen. Wahrscheinlich nicht auch, sondern genau deswegen!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: Petri zum ersten Waller an Sarah-Jane!

@ feederbrassen: Kleine von 10kg? Na das ist schon mal ne Ansage - viel Spaß mit den Brassen am Sonntag!

@ daci7: Viel Erfolg beim Ansitz im Belly boat!

@ FF: ja ist das jetzt ein „heißes Bild” oder ein „cooles Foto” oder gar ein „Wetter-Feature”, wie es die Zeitungen so lieben? Egal, auf jeden Fall sieht es nach Spaß am Angeln aus - danke!

@ Minimax&Kochtopf: Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Bericht von Eurem Treffen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir wollen den Stammtischaspekt des Ükels stärker betonen - und was wäre ein Stammtisch ohne das ein oder andere geistige Getränk? Ich bin sehr gespannt was mich an der Spree erwartet und freue mich auf mehr oder minder fachliche Gespräche mit meinem Guide 
@FF: du bist der Friedfisch Babs Kiewski mit solchen Bildern


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> [...]
> Und nächste Woche ist es soweit, Sir Kochtopf (der aus geschäftlichen Gründen einige Tage in Berlin weilt) und ich werden ein erstes 2-Mann-Ükelkolloquium halten, sozusagen ein zarter Minimalvorläufer der zukünftigen, rauschenden und epochemachenden Ükeltreffen in großer Runde der Zukunft.




Oho - interessiert ich bin.
Leider aber auch ab nächstem Donnerstag nicht mehr in der Stadt.
Habt ihr schon ein Datum ausbaldowert? Falls möglich (und nicht unerwünscht) würd ich auf eine kalte Hopfenschorle vorbei schauen - eventuell auch mit Stock+Seil+Wurm


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Oho - interessiert ich bin.


 
 Aha- PN Du hast!
 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ausgezeichnet - Den Alanden auf die Flossen rücken wir werden!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jetzt können wir Skat spielen wenn nix beisst. Vorausgesetzt ich könnte Skat spielen


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ bleibt Uno?


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt können wir Skat spielen wenn nix beisst. Vorausgesetzt ich könnte Skat spielen


... vorrausgesetzt es würde nichts beißen! |znaika:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt können wir Skat spielen wenn nix beisst. Vorausgesetzt ich könnte Skat spielen



Also, ich kanns nicht.  Nun ist guter Rat teuer.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin gerade zurück vom Teich, neben den üblichen Rotfedern gabs 5 schöne Karauschen, 4 im Standardmaß 22-25cm und eine von 32cm.
Alle auf fischige Pellets, 2 hatten sich die recht großen 15mm Klumpen einverleibt (sehr viel größer als die „10mm-Pellets”, die ich bisher und heute an der leichten Rute verwendet habe).
Eine Rotfeder von knapp unter 20cm hatte sich so ein Teil auch reingezogen.
Alternativ angebotene „Cabanossi”-Stückchen mit einem halben Knoblauch-Popup wurden offenbar beknabbert, aber kein Fisch nahm die Würstchen.
Also hab ich die alle selbst aufgefuttert.

Bin ziemlich happy, da ich dort noch nie eine Karausche über der bislang magischen Grenze von etwa 25cm gefangen habe.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Geo,
 zu den schönen Karauschen und besonders zum Karauschenhäuptling. 15mm ist ne Hausnummer- aber das zeigt, das man keine Bange vor großen Ködern haben muss,
 die Fische habens auch nicht offenbar- da muss ich auch mal
 umdenken.
 Man hört ja immer wieder, das Pellets, insesondere fischige,
 eine Gewisse Gewöhnung der Fische erfordern sollen. Hast Du da häufiger schon Pellets verwendet, oder werden die dort von anderen verwendet?
 Fütterst bzw. köderst Du die Pellets hart/Troccken, also aus der Tüte, oder weichst Du ein?
 hg
 Minimax


 @Topf und Daci: Ich würde mich höchstens auf Flugzeug Quartett einlassen...


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke!

Ich vermute, die Fische dort sind momentan einfach auf „alles fressen” eingestellt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß dort oft mit Pellets gefüttert/geangelt wird. Sind ziemliche Stinker, die Dinger. Die 10mm sind steinhart und grobkörnig, Geschmacksrichtung „Sushi” und „Halibut”; die 15mm sind von der Konsistenz ganz anders, etwas gummimäßiger/weicher, sehen aus wie Plasteline (Pardon, ich sehe gerade auf der Packung „Robin Red Carp Pellets”, also doch nicht so fischig).
Ich nehm die so wie sie sind, also aus der Tüte (umverpackt ans Wasser).
Gefüttert hab ich per Katschi öfters sehr kleine Rationen entlang der Schilfkante.

Echter Mais war heute mal nicht im Spiel.





Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Geo,
> zu den schönen Karauschen und besonders zum Karauschenhäuptling. 15mm ist ne Hausnummer- aber das zeigt, das man keine Bange vor großen Ködern haben muss,
> die Fische habens auch nicht offenbar- da muss ich auch mal
> umdenken.
> Man hört ja immer wieder, das Pellets, insesondere fischige,
> eine Gewisse Gewöhnung der Fische erfordern sollen. Hast Du da häufiger schon Pellets verwendet, oder werden die dort von anderen verwendet?
> Fütterst bzw. köderst Du die Pellets hart/Troccken, also aus der Tüte, oder weichst Du ein?
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> @Topf und Daci: Ich würde mich höchstens auf Flugzeug Quartett einlassen...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ah, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung- spontanes Pelletangeln scheint also möglich zu sein


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^  ich seh die Pellets nicht als Universal- oder gar Wunderköder: andere Gewässer mögen komplett andere Ergebnisse bringen.
Eventuell hätte ich mit anderen Ködern viel besser gefangen oder gar nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habs gestern erst wieder erlebt, die Pelletmafia war unterwegs.

Fischig = Krabben







Man sollte also genau schauen, wo man Angelt und wer mit von der Partie ist. Ich hatte nur Pelletmehl im Einsatz und es war der faktische, technische Knock Out.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ hatte eine Überraschungskrabbe dieses Jahr, ansonsten blieb ich von Plagegeistern weitgehend verschont.

Aber ist schon klar, je nach Gewässer und dem Vorhandensein von Krabben/Grundeln/Minibarschen oder winzigen Weißfischen mit großem Appetit sollte man bei der Köder- und Futterwahl aufpassen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein paar Bilder vom Freitagmorgen:





Ich stand unter Beobachtung. 
Besser gings mit der alten Minikamera leider nicht.





Auf die Cabanossi gab es nur zaghafte Bisse, kein Problem - hab sie dann selbst gefressen.
Die 10mm-Pellets hab ich durchbohrt und am Haar angeboten. Die 15mm-Pellets waren schon ein dickerer Happen.

Typisch Karausche:




Form der Rückenflosse nach außen gewölbt (konvex), die Farbe ist typischerweise golden.
Den berühmten Petri-Fleck hab ich nie deutlich an einer Karausche gesehen.

zum Vergleich ein Giebel (nicht von gestern):




konkav geformte Rückenflosse, Farbton irgendwo bei „altsilber”

Zum Schuppenzählen fehlt mir am Wasser die Geduld.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Der Fisch wird die mangelnde Geduld gutheißen aber hoch interessant die beiden vergleichsbilder!


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Karausche ist mal richtig hübsch - auf die Genossen hab ich bisher noch nie gezielt geangelt. Ich glaub Prof. Tinca hatte mal seine super interessante Karauschen-Jagd-Methode erklärt - bisher ist mir aber der Erfolg nicht vergönnt worden.
Heut Abend gehts Nacht-Belly-Booten im Kraut. Huuuuu huuuu huuu |supergri
Ich hoffe auf Schleie, Karpfen und Hecht. Ich erwarte Hänger, Algen, Rotfedern und Winzbarsche :m
Falls es erwähnenswerte Erfolge gibt werde ich berichten.
#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ daci7: Viel Erfolg! 

@ Kochtopf: die beiden Species werden ja gerne mal verwechselt (also typischerweise werden Giebel als Karauschen bezeichnet, andersrum ist es eher selten der Fall).
Ich selbst komme bei Fangfotos anderer auch öfters mal ins Schleudern, wenn nur die Farbe gut erkennbar ist. Und die ist regional ja etwas unterschiedlich, vom Licht beim Fotografieren mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haste schön in Szene gesetzt! #6

Der Giebel ist gerade, mir auch nur als Goldfisch bekannt.
Die krummen und buckeligen Karauschen hatte ich wenigstens schon mal massenweise.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sitze mitten im Kraut im belly und muss gaaaaanz dringend woanders hin -.-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sitze mitten im Kraut im belly und muss gaaaaanz dringend woanders hin -.-


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Unter Gelächter von 20000000000 Fröschen hab ichs dann doch irgendwie geschafft. Bisher lassen sich die tincas aber nicht sehen... nur rotfedern und -augen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ daci7: sieht wie ein richtig schönes Gewässer aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Petri, FF!
> 
> Der Plötz, den Du in den Hand hast, sieht ja schon mal recht proper aus, 30cm ?
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ich hatte nicht gemessen, aber vom Auge her in der Hand geschätzt bisschen über 30 Zentimeter, Tendenz eher 35 Zentis. Der Fisch wirkt auf den Bildern recht klein, war im Kescher aber schon sehr ansehnlich.

Edith: Schnell mal Maßband an die Hand gelegt, bis wohin der Fisch ungefähr ging. 30 Zentimeter sind es ungefähr gewesen, 35 garantiert nicht!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute Abend kurz an dem Flüßchen, welches mir Ende 2017 einige Schneidertage beschert hat.

Hatte die kurze „Light Feeder” mit und nur wenig Gepäck. Der Wasserstand war schon ziemlich niedrig, das Flüßchen ordentlich verkrautet. Und auch der kaum zu erkennende Trampelpfad war zugewuchert. Keine Disteln wie im Herbst, dafür Brennesseln satt.

Nach 50m gabs den ersten Schreckmoment - aus dem dichten Grün vor mir schwang sich ein Rotmilan in die lauen Lüfte. Großer Vogel. Hab ihn beim Abendbrot gestört - seine Beute, ein Karniggel, lag ein paar Meter weiter auf dem Pfad.
Stichwort Beute: die Mücken hatten ihre helle Freude an mir. Normalerweise sind die nicht so scharf auf mich, aber heute war es etwas nervig.

Der Winter hatte nochmals einige Bäume zu Fall gebracht:




Schönes Fleckchen Natur, sah hinter dem Baum aber sehr flach aus.





Mit einer 6m-Stippe hätte ich vermutlich das andere Ufer berühren können.


Geangelt hab ich dann hier:




Die 2,70m-Rute hat sich gut gemacht, der lange Kescherstiel (nicht im Bild) auch, denn mein Standort war deutlich oberhalb des Wassers.

Wollte unbedingt mal wieder die Kreishaken ausprobieren, also erster Versuch mit dem Universalköder Mais an nem 10er Haken.
Es tat sich nichts.

Also einen halben Tauwurm angeködert, gab auch schnell einen Biß, der Fisch saß aber nicht beim Anheben der Rute. Der nächste Biß ließ mich einen Fisch spüren, kurzzeitigen Krautkontakt nutzte er aber zum Abgang. Also vermutlich zu knapp gehakt.

Der folgende Biß brachte einen Plötz von etwa 25cm, der hatte leider ziemlich tief geschluckt. Ärgerlich - genau so etwas will ich ja durch den Einsatz von Kreishaken vermeiden. Also einen 6er Haken montiert.

Es kamen zwei Barsche der Größen „ganz klein” und „sehr klein” temporär an Land, die Burschen waren relativ weit vorne gehakt. 
Dann passierte eine Weile nichts an der Angel, ich war in Gedanken schon beim Platz-Wechseln, als ich direkt vor meinen Füßen ein Rotauge der Kategorie 30cm+ flußaufwärts schwimmen sah.

Um es kurz zu machen: auf Tauwurm gab es keine Bisse mehr, versuchsweise angeködertes Brioche brachte sofort Bisse, aber nichts verwertbares. Das sehr weiche Brot (?) ist einfach zu schnell vom Haken geklaut.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht gemessen, aber vom Auge her in der Hand geschätzt bisschen über 30 Zentimeter, Tendenz eher 35 Zentis. Der Fisch wirkt auf den Bildern recht klein, war im Kescher aber schon sehr ansehnlich.



So gut 30cm kann ich noch ganz gut wie auf Deinem Bild fassen, für größere Plötz sind meine Hände zu klein (bitte keine Witze!!!).
Du hast vermutlich Riesen-Flossen ;-)
Petri nochmals, das Format hat schon was.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri geo!die stelle wirkt sehr fischig, allein weil die helle Stelle am baum oben wie ein Fisch aussieht... fürs Friedfischen scheinen circlehooks nicht geeignet zu sein, schade eigentlich.
Hast du die brioche eigentlich irgendeiner Behandlung unterzogen? Oder Pur?
Schonmal überlegt liquidized brioche anzufüttern?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nee, du hattest schon recht, das waren auch 30 Zentimeter, mehr nicht. Ich hatte das nur am fixen Bild festgemacht, aber nochmals schnell nachgemessen. Ich habe relativ kleine Hände, von daher sieht das auch größer aus. :q

Ich habe ja sonst nur Fische, die im Kescher am Kopf liegen und dann weißt du immer 60 Zentimeter +-5 ungefähr. 

Ich arbeite mit gerade vorwärts an das dicke Silber aus dem Fluss, mit Brassen bin ich gesegnet. Da tut mir der Unterarm beim Drillen schon weh.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri geo!die stelle wirkt sehr fischig, allein weil die helle Stelle am baum oben wie ein Fisch aussieht... fürs Friedfischen scheinen circlehooks nicht geeignet zu sein, schade eigentlich.
> Hast du die brioche eigentlich irgendeiner Behandlung unterzogen? Oder Pur?
> Schonmal überlegt liquidized brioche anzufüttern?



Danke! In Sachen Circle-Hooks werd ich noch mal einen Spezi in einem anderen Forum anmorsen. Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich irgendwelche Fehler mache bei der Handhabung der Dinger.

Das Brioche (es ist immer noch die Karfreitag angebrochene Tüte vom Discounter) hab ich nicht besonders behandelt. „Liquidiert” hab ich es auch noch nicht - vermutlich treibt es auf.
War aber schon erstaunlich, wie schnell die Bisse auf das Zeugs heute kamen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: 30cm sind ein tolles Format für Rotaugen. Also viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach den dicken Brummern!

Mario (MS aus G) hat ja die ganz dicken Silber-Brocken vor der Tür. Und er fängt sich auch noch ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: 30cm sind ein tolles Format für Rotaugen. Also viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach den dicken Brummern!
> 
> Mario (MS aus G) hat ja die ganz dicken Silber-Brocken vor der Tür. Und er fängt sich auch noch ;-)



Elbe > Alles andere :q:q:q

Ich habe große Alande und Döbel stromab unterhalb meines Futterplatz gesehen, Monsterrapfen stehen mittig in den Buhnen. Die Krähen haben gewartet, bis ich eingepackt hatte, sind, als ich an ihnen vorbei bin, zu meinem Platz und haben die Reste gefressen. Wenn ich den Dreh hier raus habe, kommen noch ganz, ganz andere Fische. 

Der Herbst wird richtig, richtig Böse.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
 Hey Geo, schöne Berichte und Bilder..#6.
Mit Kreishaken auf kleine Weißfische find ich irgendwie sonderbar - die haben viel zu kleine Mäuler.
Selbst auf Döbel klappt das bei mir nicht richtig, aber Barbe funktioniert halbwegs.
Vom fischen auf große Räuber weiß ich allerdings, das der Haken so frei wie nur irgend möglich sein muß, sonst gibt es viele Fehlbisse.
So ganz geheuer sind die mir bis Heute nicht..;+.


@daci: Du angelst vom Belly auf Weißfische|bigeyes?
Sehr geil...#6.


Petri#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefisher: Danke schön! 
Die Geschichte hinter meinen Kreishaken-Versuchen ist die Tatsache, daß ich als Jungangler (ist schon ne Weile her) öfters Barsche verangelt habe. Seitdem trau ich mich kaum noch, mit Wurm zu angeln.
Nachdem ich woanders Lobeshymnen auf die „Circle Hooks” gelesen habe, wollte ich es eben mal probieren. Die ersten Versuche dieses Jahr brachten eher durchwachsene Ergebnisse.
Ich bleib da dran, auch wenn es nicht besonders logisch klingt. 
Die Größe der Haken ist meiner Meinung nach gar kein Problem, eher im Gegenteil.

Für weite Bereiche der Angelei werd ich aber konventionellen Haken treu bleiben.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute früh war ich wieder am Teich. Wer rastet, der rostet, oder?      ;-)

Das Wetter war sehr seltsam - der Wind ungewohnt frisch und kühl, dafür trieben warme Nebelfetzen auf mich zu. War durchaus etwas unangenehm, wie eine ganz feine lauwarme Dauerdusche im Wind.

Egal, an der kräftigeren Rute wurden wieder 15mm-„Karpfen-Pellets” angeboten, deren Attraktivität durch einen halben Knoblauch-Popup noch gesteigert wurde.
Die feinere Rute wurde testweise mit süßen Mini-Boilies („Tutti Frutti” und Ananas, auch kombiniert) bestückt. Hier gab es nur wenige zaghafte Bisse, die Fischis wollten heute was mit „Carp” auf der Tüte.

Den Anfang machte ein knapp 20cm langer Plötz, es folgten ein paar ähnlich große/kleine Rotfedern. Dann heftiger Widerstand, der Fisch war an der Schilfkante und wollte in Sicherheit, ich hielt dagegen. Konnte nur ein Karpfen sein. Hat ne Weile gedauert, bis er im Kescher war und ich war fast enttäuscht, daß er in den Kescher gepaßt hat. Ein echter Kämpfer von gut 50cm - ich hatte deutlich größere, die erheblich weniger Willen gezeigt haben.
Es kamen dann noch ein paar Rotfedern, die besten mit 27 und 30cm für meine Verhältnisse „gute Fische”.






Die etwas größeren Rotfedern sind deutlich schlanker als ihre Artgenossen aus anderen Gewässern. Bei den Plötz ist der Unterschied noch deutlicher.

Dann setzte der Badebetrieb ein und ich hab mich verkrümelt.

War trotz des doch ungemütlichen Wetters ein schöner Sonntagvormittag - Meister Lampe hat nach mir gesehen, bevor er wegen der eleganten Greifvögel am Himmel Deckung gesucht hat. Im Schilf war ein gemischter Vogel-Chor im Dauereinsatz, mir ist nix ins Wasser gefallen und verloren hab ich auch keinen Fisch.

Das nächste Mal werd ich mal die Light-Feeder oder die Picker mitnehmen und andere, dort bislang nicht erprobte Pellets testen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Toll gefärbter Fisch! Ich beneide dich sehr um deine Angelzeit! Das Frau Mas dich so oft weglässt - wie hast du das hinbekommen?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Richtig schöner Fisch geomas #6
Ich wünschte so einer hätte heute bei mir gebissen.

War heute morgen von 7-12 und konnte so einige Rotaugen und Rotfedern erwischen ( im Schnitt 20-30 in der Std)  
Leider war nix besonderes dabei... Die Fische befanden sich alle zwischen 15cm - 20cm. Kein großes Rotaugen und wieder keine Brasse was echt ungewöhnlich an diesem Gewässer ist. Also wieder kein spannender Drill mit der Maver worauf ich schon länger hoffe. 

Auf die Rute mit dem Knofi Pellet bekam ich einen Biss der mit dem 43g Methodblei in ein Fullrun über ging. Der Empfänger der Bissanzeiger vibrierte und gab fast Dauersignal, die Schnur wurde von der Rolle gezogen und am Ende landete ich .....


.... das kleinste Rotauge der Session mit etwa 12cm #q hatte wohl viel Spinat gegessen ^^


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: ich stehe unter keinem Pantoffel ;-) Die Angelzeit erkaufe ich mir durch Verzicht auf anderes. Man muß Prioritäten setzen. Zur Zeit ist Angeln ganz oben.

@ Xianeli: Danke und Petri zur Cypriniden-Strecke! 
An der Maver hatte ich bislang auch noch „nichts Dickes”. Bester Fisch war (der Erinnerung nach) ein Aland. MF hab ich noch nicht mit ihr probiert. 
Die gierig zupackenden „Minis” kenne ich nur zu gut: wenn die richtig Hunger haben, kennen die weder Grenzen noch Verwandte.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War aber ein guter Aland wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Für den Anfang würde mir das reichen  am Hausgewässer kam ich dieses Jahr noch nicht über 25cm  

Nächste mal geht es wieder auf Grosbrassen und Karpfen am anderen See. Chancen stehen da etwa bei 90/10 für einen guten Fang. Mit der Maver braucht man aber dort nicht antanzen ^^

Würde gerne mal die Rute in voller Aktion sehen und nicht mit der Kinderschule. Diese war heute nicht satt zu bekommen. Das waren ja richtige Massen und es hat kein Ende genommen. Dabei habe ich das Futter schon so passiv wie möglich angesetzt am Tag davor. 

Schön das du dir die Zeit bzw die Prioritäten so setzen kannst. Das ist nich richtiger Luxus  
Bei mir wird die Zeit immer knapper. Paar Jahre noch dann dürfte die Durststrecke überstanden sein


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ne Klarstellung: Hut ab vor allen, die Familie, Arbeit und das Hobby unter Dach und Fach bekommen. Davor hab ich den größten Respekt. Letztlich ist das Angeln Nebensache.


Zur Maver: beim Angeln vom (langen) Steg aus wird sich die kurze Maver wohl ganz gut machen, auch bei größeren Fischen. Vom freien Ufer aus hat sie sich ja schon als superhandlich bewährt. 
Wo ich Bedenken habe ist das Angeln mit Hindernissen links und rechts, da befürchte ich Nachteile gegenüber längeren Ruten (Hebel).
Hatte an so einer engen Stelle letztes Jahr an diesem Teich schon mit Satzkarpfen von knapp über 40cm Probleme mit den superweichen alten Swingtipruten.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War heute mal nicht am Wasser, hab dafür ne sehr bunte Auswahl an vorgebohrten Pellets in 8 und 14mm geordert (hauptsächlich Stinker-Geschmacksrichtungen wie „Käse-Knoblauch”, „Würzige Wurst”...) sowie woanders einen Kreishaken-Spezi angeschrieben. Hoffentlich kann er mir auf die Sprünge helfen, was die sachgemäße Anwendung der Circle-Hooks angeht.

Vielleicht klappts morgen mit einem Abend-Ansitz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fanpost direkt am Wasser. Find ich Dufte. Was der Brief wohl beinhaltet?






Da haben wir doch gleich den passenden Haken für die Rotaugen im Winter gefunden. Top! #t






Fische gefangen habe ich zu Genüge, aber auch Haken verloren wegen fiesen, im Rudel jagenden, schrecklichen, allgegenwärtigen Wollhandkrabben.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey FF, das sind ja spannende Funde- Was steht denn wohl in der Flaschenpost? Und von wann und woher ist sie, das kannst Du sicher preisgeben! 
 Damit wirst Du wieder mal Deinem Ruf als Meister der bizarren Fänge gerecht, Petri auch zu den echten Fischen,
 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hey FF, das sind ja spannende Funde- Was steht denn wohl in der Flaschenpost? Und von wann und woher ist sie, das kannst Du sicher preisgeben!
> Damit wirst Du wieder mal Deinem Ruf als Meister der bizarren Fänge gerecht, Petri auch zu den echten Fischen,
> herzlich
> Minimax



Maike-Frani-Steffi von der Ostsee-Tour, darunter ein kleiner Text. Woher die Flasche kam, keine Ahnung. Die Adresse des Absenders kommt aus dem Norden des Landes. Ich kann mir Vorstellen, das es von dort bis ins Landesinnere ging und die Flasche dann versenkt wurde. 

Ich Tippe auf Kinder und eine Abenteuer-Reise. 

Ich werde ein Paket fertig machen, einen Krabbenpanzer reinlegen, irgendetwas von unserer Stadt beisteuern (Tangermünder Nährstange) und sende der Person jedenfalls zurück, was in meine Hände kam.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich werde ein Paket fertig machen, einen Krabbenpanzer reinlegen, irgendetwas von unserer Stadt beisteuern (Tangermünder Nährstange) und sende der Person jedenfalls zurück, was in meine Hände kam.



 Das ist aber nett, richtig so#6


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...irgendetwas von unserer Stadt beisteuern (*Tangermünder Nährstange*) und sende der Person jedenfalls zurück, was in meine Hände kam.



Da musste ich jetzt gleich nachlesen, was das ist. Dem Klang nach ist es ja sehr "volkseigen".


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Da musste ich jetzt gleich nachlesen, was das ist.



 hihi, ich auch. Dem Bild nach ist es sehr nahrhaft, man überlegt sich wahrscheinlich mehrfach, ob man wirklich sooo
 hungrig ist, bevor mans isst...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erinnert mich an so Überlebensenergieriegel... stundenlang im Mund, weil  der Klumpen einfach nicht kleiner werden will und kein Mensch so viel Spucke hat, dass man es schlucken könnte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Dinger schmecken einfach brutal gut. Die Füllung kann ich nicht mal beschreiben. Ist kein Riegel per se, wie man es aus den Supermärkten kennt. Semiweich, geht gut über die Zunge. Man kaut nicht sehr lange drauf rum. 

Wenn ihr die Chance habt, zugreifen und essen. Ich kenne niemanden, dem es nicht schmeckt. Ist ein DDR-Produkt, das die Zeit überdauert hat.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Dinger schmecken einfach brutal gut. Die Füllung kann ich nicht mal beschreiben. Ist kein Riegel per se, wie man es aus den Supermärkten kennt. Semiweich, geht gut über die Zunge. Man kaut nicht sehr lange drauf rum.
> 
> Wenn ihr die Chance habt, zugreifen und essen. Ich kenne niemanden, dem es nicht schmeckt. Ist ein DDR-Produkt, das die Zeit überdauert hat.



Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal probieren, hier hab ichs aber noch nie irgendwo gesehen. Vielleicht gibt's die ja nur per Flaschenpost.
 Übrigens, der Mörderkrampen, den Du gefunden hast, ist ja auch ein Hinweis darauf, dass in Deinem Revier dazu passende Fische rumschwimmen. Hast Du eigentlich Ambitionen mal in der Richtung zu ermitteln?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal probieren, hier hab ichs aber noch nie irgendwo gesehen. Vielleicht gibt's die ja nur per Flaschenpost.
> Übrigens, der Mörderkrampen, den Du gefunden hast, ist ja auch ein Hinweis darauf, dass in Deinem Revier dazu passende Fische rumschwimmen. Hast Du eigentlich Ambitionen mal in der Richtung zu ermitteln?



Ich bin gut verdratet und immer auf dem Stand der neusten Dinge, Forschungsarbeit ist weniger gefragt. Waller werden hier des Öfteren ins Visier genommen. Nicht unweit des Hafens, nämlich genau 10 Meter nach der Ausfahrt, ging einem Spinnfischer ein Wels von 2,02 Meter an den Haken. Fangen kannst du hier fast alles, auch ne Barbe kann (selten) Beifang sein. Quappen sind dann im November Trendsport.

Die Horden an kleinen Welsen kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, sind auch bei Nachtanglern nicht die Regel. Mal sehen, ich fahre bald ne runde Nachtfeedern und nehme den Aal aufs Korn. Vielleicht hilft mir der Haken dabei. |supergri

Edith:

Barbe wäre etwas, was ich auf den Prüfstand stellen müsste. Gefangen werden sie, aber nur so verdammt selten. Wenn ich alle anderen 14013701 Berichte und Pläne fertig habe, wird das auch nen Trip. 

Alande und Döbel in der Elbe stehen auf dem Plan. Ich habe jetzt einige male aktives Futter gesetzt gehabt und recht weit hinter meinem Futterplatz konnte ich Rücken und Köpfe grün/bronze schimmernde Fische beobachten.  Passiert gar nicht mal so selten.

Den Dickköpfen und seinem kleinmäuligen Bruder gehts bald an den Kragen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: auf Deine Aland- und Döbel-Ansitze bin ich schon sehr gespannt.
Prima Aktion von Dir, den Flaschenpost-Absendern zu antworten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Döbel fangen sollte kein Problem sein, diese stehen ja auch in den Buhnen dicht am Rand auf der Jagd nach Kleinfisch. Davon hatte ich jetzt schon einige bis 30 Zentimeter.

Der Aland macht mir sorge. Mit Feedern kriegst du sie nur gezielt im Frühling innerhalb der Laichzeit, dann fressen sie eher vom Grund. Jetzt stehen sie an der Oberfläche, auch mitten in der Strömung. 

Mit der Pose wird das ne richtig schwere Nummer, eigentlich gehts nur mit der Bolo, aber die Alande standen halt recht weit entfernt, geschätzte 15 Meter hinter meinem Futterplatz.

Während die Rotaugen sich an die Köder stellen und einsammeln, stehen der Zielfisch aber 2 Etagen darüber. Ich müsste einen aufsteigenden Köder sehr weit oben anbieten, geschätzte Vorfachlänge mitunter 150 Zentimeter bis 200 Zentimeter. Nur haben die wenigsten Köder diesen Auftrieb von Haus aus. Der Haken wird nach unten gedrückt. Luft gezogene Maden in Menge könnten eine Option sein.

Aufstiegskörper auf dem Vorfach sind Tabu, das Führt nur zu Schluddereien. Vielleicht Pumpe ich einen Wurm auf oder nutze Pop Ups in 8mm, das könnte theoretisch funktionieren.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre die Pose treiben zu lassen, nur muss ich dann Stromauf füttern und ich kann dann nicht mehr so gut kontrollieren, wo die Partikel hingehen. Die Buhnenköpfe gehen ja noch ein Stück rein, entsprechend weit muss ich den Mix setzen, sonst habe ich keine wirksame Spur.

Schweres Gerät ist aber geordert, ich werde mich den Witterungen und flachem Wasser mehr in die Strömung orientieren, nur wird die Nummer heftig.

Ich arbeite ja gerade an den Rotaugen, diese machen mir das Leben schon schwer genug. Und nicht zu vergessen die Krabben. Beim letzten Ansitz verlor ich 5 Vorfächer, alle abgeschnippelt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Döbel sind dieser Tage nicht die einfachsten Kunden. Fischbrut, Anflugnahrung, die Jungs können überall im Wasserkörper sein, gerne oben, wie Du richtig schreibst und ihr Tisch ist reich gedeckt. Treibende Pose wär ne Möglichkeit, oder Freie Leine mit Brotflocke oder -wenn moralisch machbar- Grashüpfer. Im Zweifelsfall pixxeln sie aber einfach aus Provo an der Oberfläche rum, geniessen den Sonnenschein und scheren sich nicht um Deine sorgsam präsentierten Köder. 
 Ab September werden sie wieder berechenbarer, und sobald der Himmel das besondere Stahlblau kriegt und ein kalter Hauch zu spüren ist, steigen die Chancen wieder, sie mit fetten Happen am leichten Ledger zu verführen.
 Aber, ich bin sicher, Du wirst uns eher früher als später ne richtig fette Chubmachine präsentieren!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe doch schon Chubs von fast 60 Zentimeter gefangen, mit den Jungs bin ich eigentlich fertig. Mich interessieren nebst diesen in der Elbe die Alande fast noch mehr.

Im übrigen steche ich alle Köder sehr einfach aus: Rote Maden. Funktioniert eigentlich immer. Ich muss mich aber Bremsen, ich bin gerade jenseits von gut und böse an diversen Fischen interessiert, sodass ich mich bei den Entscheidungen was überhaupt gefangen werden soll überfordere.

Die Rapfen will ich auch haben. Und hach, paar Sessions auf Aal, gerade jetzt der Wärme geschuldet, wären Toll. Fertig werde ich dieses Leben mit meiner Leidenschaft jedenfalls nicht mehr....


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich schick gleich morgen zusammen mit Sir Kochtopf und Kollege Minimax 1209312908 Flaschenpost(en) mit der Spree - nur damit ich auch eine von den Nährstangen kriege!
Feiner Zug!
#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist sowas hier eigentlich die Lieblingsrute des MKIV Liebhabers? 
http://www.purepiscator.com/articles/john/article_john_mkiv.aspx


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich schick gleich morgen zusammen mit Sir Kochtopf und Kollege Minimax 1209312908 Flaschenpost(en) mit der Spree - nur damit ich auch eine von den Nährstangen kriege!
> Feiner Zug!
> #h



Och, ich schicke euch allen zu Weihnachten eine. Kein Problem. Ich trage es schon mal in meine "To-Do-List" ein.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich schick gleich morgen zusammen mit Sir Kochtopf und Kollege Minimax *1209312908 Flaschenpost*(en) mit der Spree - nur damit ich auch eine von den Nährstangen kriege!
> Feiner Zug!
> #h


 Oiweh, Oiweh, das wird hart. Vor allem: Wo kriegen wir soviele Korken und Papier her?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oiweh, Oiweh, das wird hart. Vor allem: Wo kriegen wir soviele Korken und Papier her?



Ha, ich sehe schon - an Flaschen fehlts nicht ;-)


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ha, ich sehe schon - an Flaschen fehlts nicht ;-)



Wat solln dat heissen? Wir sind eine absolut hochkarätige Delegation und repräsentieren den wankelnden Ükel, der ja bekanntlich die Blüte des ABs ist!


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Memo an mich selbst: mehr Mollen einpacken.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ich seh schon - läuft bei Euch.

Wollte natürlich keinesfalls die Manifestation anglerischer Hochkultur in Frage stellen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich freu mich auch schon sehr. Und vor allem, ich bin in letzter Zeit Jahreszeitlich bedingt wieder sehr in die Fänge des Fliegenfischens (bzw. des Erlernens desselben) geraten, und da ist so ein gemeinsamer Abendansitz genau das richtige Mittel um mich wieder auf Linie zu bringen. Vermutlich können mir die Jungs zeigen, wie ich das Rätsel der Fehlbisse löse, und überhaupt mal meine Praxis auf Vordermann bringen.
 Eigentlich ist das Angeln an der Spree in meinem Bezirk sehr schön, überhaupt nicht so wie das hektische Betonstreetfishing auf Youtube immer dargestellt wird. Auch nur freundliches Interesse oder Desinteresse der Muggels, noch nie ein böses Wort. Leider -ich habs in nem anderen Thread gepostet- kippt gerade mal wieder der nahegelegene Landwehrkanal, aber an unserer Stelle sollten wir sicher vor den traurigen Folgen sein. Und mit ein bisschen Glück kriegen wir tierische Gäste.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Guten morgen und petri allen Ükels, ich freue mich ebenso sehr auf einen zünftigen Ansitz mit die Boys. Das Fische fangen ist dabei  (schöne) Nebensache, ich freue mich beide boardies mit denen ich schon zeugs durchs Land gesendet habe im richtigen Leben zu treffen ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Gemeinde,
Ich bin gerade vom ersten RL Ükeln mit Minimax und daci Heim in mein lauschiges Mittelklassehotel gekommen und möchte, einem späteren Bericht vorgreifend zusammenfassen: er war scheen. Es wurde viel gelacht, angemessen häufig geflucht und ein paar Fischlies wurden auch gefangen. Alles weitere morgen wenn ich Zeit finde. 
Jungs, es war ein sehr lauschiger und schöner Angelabend voller geistreicher Gespräche dies- und jenseits diverser Gürtellinien, danke dafür, auch und vor allem an Gastgeber/Guide Minimax der mich rührend mit Alkohol und Tackle versorgt hat!


----------



## tobi-1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo,
Am wochenende haben wir ein Hegefischen auf Brasse vom Boot, die frage ist wie gut kann man vom Boot Feedern? Oder ist es besser mit der Match-/Kopfrute zu Angeln? Ich habe Zwei schwere Gewichte und eine Steckstange zur verfügung und der Bootsverkehr ist in der Angelzeit übersichtlich. 

Was denkt ihr wir sollte ich Angeln?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: zum „Aktuelle Friedfische-Thread” - danke für die Beschreibung des Zombie-Brassen-Fangs. Hab auch irgendwo noch so ne Speedrute, 3,5 oder 4m. An der würde ich schon mit nem 25cm-Plötz ins Schwitzen geraten.
Die Uferbefestigung sieht nach Knöchelbruch aus - sowas gibt hier auch und ich HASSE es.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: zum „Aktuelle Friedfische-Thread” - danke für die Beschreibung des Zombie-Brassen-Fangs. Hab auch irgendwo noch so ne Speedrute, 3,5 oder 4m. An der würde ich schon mit nem 25cm-Plötz ins Schwitzen geraten.
> Die Uferbefestigung sieht nach Knöchelbruch aus - sowas gibt hier auch und ich HASSE es.



Ich krieche drauf rum, mein Stuhl mit Tellerbeinchen passt auch genau dazwischen und man sitzt sehr fest. Viel Aufstehen ist dann aber nicht drin. Ich verzichte dann auch auf Kiepe und alles weitere, ganz beschränkt auf das wesentliche. Mir ist das Risiko einfach zu groß, wegzurutschen und dann liegt alles im Wasser oder gar ein Bein/Rahmen meiner Box geht kaputt.

Normalerweise sitzt du ja auch angenehm höher auf den Treppen oder Absätzen. Nur fehlt Wasser.

Die 4 Meter Peitsche ist ein Träumchen, ich will demnächst mal die Schilfkanten besuchen und schauen, wen ich dort heraus ärgern kann. |supergri


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War die letzten Tage ein paar Mal los, ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg, aber geschneidert hab ich nicht.
Und erholsam waren die Stunden am Wasser auch, hier mal ein paar Bilder zur Einstimmung auf das Wochenende:






Morgenstund...





Abend am Fluß nebenan





Mein „Swim”, seit einigen Wochen mit Seerosenfeld
 - der Aggro-Schwan kennt mich und meinen Korum-Kescherstiel schon und bleibt auf Distanz ;-)





Die „Super-Clamp” aus dem Foto-Bereich hat sich mehrfach bewährt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für Spundwände, wenn das Wasser wieder hoch steht, bräuchte ich so eine Lösung. Nur kriege ich die "geomasche Rutenablage" wohl nicht fest. 

Ist ja alles durch die Bank Beton oder Stein am Hafen.....


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Ganz normales Dreibein funktioniert nicht?
Die Dinger finde ich eigentlich sehr praktisch.
Hey Geo - sher schöne Bilder.. .
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ganz normales Dreibein funktioniert nicht?
> Die Dinger finde ich eigentlich sehr praktisch.
> Hey Geo - sher schöne Bilder.. .
> Petri



Ich hab nen Dreibein, aber der Absatz, auf dem man sitzen kann, ist relativ schmal, ich muss dann oft einen recht ungewöhnlich hässlichen Winkel einnehmen. Zur Not geht es aber natürlich auch.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hilti, Bohrer, Dübel, Bankstand.......


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ rhinefisher: Danke!

@ FF: im Prinzip müßte sich an der Super-Clamp auch ein „Ausleger” befestigen lassen, also eine Art Feeder-Arm. 

Ansonsten bin ich ja happy mit dem Bodenstativ auch aus dem Foto-/Studiobereich:






Für harte, befestigte Ufer ne gute und sehr stabile Wahl, solange es nicht zu uneben ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja gut, die Spundwand wird aber auch nur für einen sehr eingeschränkten Zeitraum interessant sein, weil einfach das Wasser in 11/12 Monaten zu niedrig ist. Ich saß schon mal an solch einer Stelle an und dann geht es 2 Meter vor deinen Füßen runter.

Macht nicht wirklich spaß, weil sowohl das Keschern, aber auch die Rute immer im Blick sein muss. Fällt sein rein, ist sie weg. Spundwandpickern kommt dann im November. :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am Mittwoch war es soweit – der Verfasser weilte aufgrund einer Konferenz in der Hauptstadt und schickte sich an mit seinen Stammtischbrüdern Minimax und daci7 den Schuppenträgern auf den Pelz zu rücken – der erste echte Ükeltreff stand an!
Minimax holte mich an der U-Bahn-Station ab und als ersten Halt enterten wir die Casa del Minimax. Wenn Andal im Angelzimmer schläft so erweckte die Behausung in mir den Eindruck, dass Minimax im Angelladen mit angeschlossener Werkstatt schläft, was dem Charme der Wohnung sehr schön unterstrichen hat. Während eines kleinen Plausches wurden diverse Ruten begrabbelt und probegewedelt (Drennanruten machen tatsächlich glücklich <3), darunter auch die legendäre Minimax MK II die auch sogleich für den folgenden Ansitz meinerseits akquiriert wurde. Kurze Zeit später trafen wir, bepackt wie die Esel bei dem Minimaxmobil ein und gondelten Richtung Spree.
Der anvisierte Angelplatz war bereits von einer Sonnenanbeterin besetzt, was Prince Charming aka Minimax veranlasste mit Engelszungen auf sie einzureden bis sie schließlich den Platz räumte. Und Während Kochtopf noch montierte legte Minimax los wie die Fantastic Fishing Feuerwehr und zerrte zwei dicke Ükel aus der, hier sehr kanalmäßigen, Spree!
Kurz darauf rief meine bessere Hälfte an um sicher zu gehen, dass mich MM nicht unter Drogen setzt und vergewaltigt und während des Telefonats erschien Meister daci auf der Bildfläche. In kürzester Zeit hatte der Kollege aufgebaut und ausgeworfen aus Gründen der beque… Taktik montierte daci nicht um und kloppte seine Karpfenmontagen raus.
Als das Trio Infernale komplett war zauberte der Maxinator eine Flasche Tullamore Dew und drei Becher aus der Tasche, was mit großem Hallo begrüßt wurde. In Folge fing Minimax noch diverse Spreeplötzen (Makellose, schöne Fische!) und auch bei mir tat sich endlich was, ein kleiner Barsch ging den Weg alles Irdischen und wurde als Köfi schiedlich friedlich zwischen daci und mir aufgeteilt, während Minimax alles auf Wurm setzte. 
Während die Gespräche fast schon philosophisch und theologisch wurden (Petrus war Berufsfischer und damit Anglerfeind  ) fing ich noch mit einer leichten Feeder zwei Plötzen. Als es dunkel wurde schnurrte plötzlich der Freilauf der Okuma Longbow an der MK II und nach kurzem warten (dicker Mann versucht aufzustehen und watschelt zur Rute) ging der Anhieb ins Leere und der Köfi zeigte kaum Spuren… wer das wohl gewesen war? Ich tippe auf einen Zander, zumal Minimax an der Stelle Hechte ausgeschlossen hat.
Nur bei daci ruhte der See still und starr weswegen er sich eher auf die Verköstigung von Brauereispezialitäten verlagerte während Minimax diverse Bisse verpennte und ich verhaute, aber irgendwann verbeugte sich die Feederspitze mit Miniknicklicht mehrfach und heraus kam ein Fisch, der auf dem ersten Blick wie eine Brasse aussah aber im Schein der Kopflampe rote Flossen und Augen besaß – mein erster Hybrid! Auch wenn die Enttäuschung über den Anhieb ins Leere beim Biss auf Köfi noch spürbar war freute ich mich wie Hulle, leider musste daci kurz darauf das Feld räumen während MM und ich noch alles gaben um wenigstens einen Aal für Mrs. Minimax zu überlisten – jedoch vergebens, an dem Abend liefen sie einfach nicht. 
Als wir dann per pedes wieder zur minimaxschen Wohnung getigert waren nahmen wir noch einen Drink bevor ich mir ein Taxi rief. Um 2:45 war ich wieder im Hotel mit enormer Schlagseite und hab bei der am Donnerstag stattfindenden Podiumsdiskussion durchaus originelle Antworten gegeben - aber ich konnte immerhin die Augen offenhalten.
Gentlemen, es war mir eine Ehre und eine Freude mich Euch am Wasser zu sitzen, ich hoffe die restlichen Ükels kommen unserem Beispiel nach denn es ist wirklich was Besonderes, ein Internetgespenst im richtigen Leben kennenzulernen; vor allem wenn es von der Chemie her so gut passt. Einziger Wehmutstropfen, dass ich bei der demokratischen Wahl des Berichtsschreibers wohl nicht Stimmberechtigt war


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

:q schön geschrieben #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Toller Bericht der den Geist des Abends wunderbar wiederspiegelt, und vielen herzlichen Dank, das Du das Schreiben _freiwillig und ohne Zwang_ übernommen hast. Der Vollständigkeit halber muss ich anfügen, dass der edle Sir Kochtopf gleich zwei köstliche hessische Wurstspezialitäten als Gastgeschenke mitgebracht hat, Mrs. Minimax wird überglücklich sein.
 Also, ich muss nochmals betonen, wie schön das war gleich zwei Ükels mal realiter kennenzulernen, und jeden ermutigen, es uns nachzutun. Es war ein ganz wunderbarer Abend mit Euch beiden Jungs, und na klar werd ich an der Stelle des mysteriösen Köderfischbisses nachrecherchieren müssen, von allein wär ich nie darauf gekommen...

 Und Gentlemen, wer weiss- das schöne Tangermünde liegt so ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen Nordhessen, Rostock und Berlin, ich sags nur mal..
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die fantastisch fischige Feuerwehr freut sich über eure schönen, gemeinsamen Momente am Wasser. Ich hatte es gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, das es schon diese Woche anstand.

Angeln wird dann schnell zur Nebensache und das Momentum auch nur einen Fisch zu fangen, reicht aus um den Abend zu vergolden. Ich freue mich für euch! #6



> Und Gentlemen, wer weiss- das schöne Tangermünde liegt so ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen Nordhessen, Rostock und Berlin, ich sags nur mal..
> hg
> Minimax



Wir haben alle Zeit der Welt. Irgendwann wird auch mein Vierbeiner über die Regenbogenbrücke gehen und entsprechend  einfacher werden Trips in jede Richtung für mich sein. Darf von mir aus noch einige Jahre dauern, wir werden aber zu einem gemeinsamen Ükeln kommen.

Die Elbe ist natürlich ein schönes Fleckchen, aber wer weiß, vielleicht entführe ich euch ja zu meiner Schleienoase?

(Weitersagen des Teiches ist dann unter Todstrafe verboten |supergri )


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die Elbe ist natürlich ein schönes Fleckchen, aber wer weiß, vielleicht entführe ich euch ja zu meiner Schleienoase?
> 
> (Weitersagen des Teiches ist dann unter Todstrafe verboten |supergri )



Nachdem ich dort geigelt habe hat es sich mit dem Geheimtip :m

Aber Du kannst ja mal ganz entspannt und unverbindlich nach einer Pension ist deiner Nähe die Augen aufhalten... 

Sehr spannend war es die verschiedenen Charaktere zu beobachten. Für Minimax sind zwanzig Minuten ohne Biss eine Frechheit während daci und ich da mehr Sitzfleisch haben bspw


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für Minimax sind zwanzig Minuten ohne Biss eine Frechheit während daci und ich da mehr Sitzfleisch haben bspw



Buchstäblich!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Buchstäblich!



"Ich hätte nie gedacht dass du so groß und dick und zottelig bist" :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dort geigelt habe hat es sich mit dem Geheimtip :m
> 
> Aber Du kannst ja mal ganz entspannt und unverbindlich nach einer Pension ist deiner Nähe die Augen aufhalten...
> 
> Sehr spannend war es die verschiedenen Charaktere zu beobachten. Für Minimax sind zwanzig Minuten ohne Biss eine Frechheit während daci und ich da mehr Sitzfleisch haben bspw



Hier ist alles voll mit Pensionen. Ist ein Touri-Ort mit Herz und Seele. Angelmöglichkeiten sind recht Vielfältig. Und ich meinte nicht meinen Teich Herr Pott, sondern ein Großschleiengewässer mit Rotaugen/Schleien im PB-Format für jede Blinkertabelle. Am Teich können 3 Leute nur aufeinander sitzen.  

Minimax ist einfach rank und schlank, so ist auch seine Schnelligkeit und Geduld von umtriebiger Natur. Gab es keine großen Plötzen?

Die Spree ist doch dafür bekannt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Plötzen waren so handlang im Schnitt, der hybrid war ein Ausreißer, mit weniger hohem Rücken wäre er als Werplötz durchgegangen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Plötzen waren so handlang im Schnitt, der hybrid war ein Ausreißer, mit weniger hohem Rücken wäre er als Werplötz durchgegangen



Es ist ja auch noch keine Plötzenzeit. Kommt mit dem ersten Frost. Die Güstern werden in der Elbe aber auch gefühlt weniger. Was in meiner Kindheit davon nervig ohne Ende war, ist jetzt schon ein Freudenfest.

Nur muss man schauen, wie lange Angeln noch klappt. Irgendwann kommen die Grundeln komplett an, noch ist es verhalten.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Soooo Mädels.
Ich bin leider nicht vorher dazu gekommen zu schreiben. Auch ich hab mich sehr darüber gefreut die Knastbrüder Minimax und "el Potto" mal in natura treffen zu dürfen. Es gibt sie wirklich! Und sie sind dazu noch angenehme Zeitgenossen - garnicht mal so häufig möchte ich meinen.

Da ich (stressbedingterweise) leider keine Vorbereitungszeit und auch wenig Angelzeit hatte war der Fokus natürlich auf Gesabbel gelegt. Dementsprechend kam es mir zu gute einfach meine Karpfen-Plumsangler-Maiskette raus zu fegen und mich mit Bier und Schnaps zurück zu legen.
Außerdem hätteich es auch für unhöflich gefunden dem Herrn Minimax die Spree leer zu fischen - und darauf wäre es ja zwangsläufig hinausgelaufen 
Mein Fazit: Gerne wieder. Dann komm ich aber mim Fahrrad oder schlaf am Wasser - das verträgt sich einfach besser mit Schnaps #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf, Minimax und daci7:  Danke für den wunderbar geschrieben Bericht und die Ergänzungen. Klingt nach einem absolut gelungenem Abend (auch die Fischis werden Eure Zurückhaltung zu schätzen wissen).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klingt natürlich jetzt etwas hohl, aber an den großen Plötzen in der Spree ist schon was dran. Angelkumpel und ich haben bis vor ein zwei Jahren recht intensiv an der Spree geangelt, und eigentlich war alle paar Ansitze ein "Monsterplötz" dabei. Auch der Durchschnitt war ziemlich gross. Wenn wir uns die Fischgröße in anderen Angelgewässern beschreiben, sagen wir heute noch "Spreekaliber"- meistens mit einem "kein" davor..
Diese Fische fingen wir übrigens in der schönen Jahreszeit, und häufig waren sie zwar riesig, aber auffallenderweise sehr schleimig und von vielen Narben gezeichnet- dennoch gesund und mit Sicherheit auch keine Hybriden (Die wie Kochtopf ja gezeigt hat durchaus mal vorkommen hier). 
Weg können sie ja eigentlich nicht sein, vielleicht muss man mal wieder ernsthaft und mit Vorsatz angeln, Tatsache ist, zur Zeit kriege ich sie jedenfalls nicht ans Band- ebenso wie die eigentlich in sehr guten größen vorhandenen Brassen. Ich schätze aber das Problem liegt hinter der Angel und nicht im Wasser.

@ FF: Wie siehts eigentlich aus, ich vergess es immer wieder, hast Du nicht bald wieder eine Veranstaltung?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Klingt natürlich jetzt etwas hohl, aber an den großen Plötzen in der Spree ist schon was dran. Angelkumpel und ich haben bis vor ein zwei Jahren recht intensiv an der Spree geangelt, und eigentlich war alle paar Ansitze ein "Monsterplötz" dabei. Auch der Durchschnitt war ziemlich gross. Wenn wir uns die Fischgröße in anderen Angelgewässern beschreiben, sagen wir heute noch "Spreekaliber"- meistens mit einem "kein" davor..
> Diese Fische fingen wir übrigens in der schönen Jahreszeit, und häufig waren sie zwar riesig, aber auffallenderweise sehr schleimig und von vielen Narben gezeichnet- dennoch gesund und mit Sicherheit auch keine Hybriden (Die wie Kochtopf ja gezeigt hat durchaus mal vorkommen hier).
> Weg können sie ja eigentlich nicht sein, vielleicht muss man mal wieder ernsthaft und mit Vorsatz angeln, Tatsache ist, zur Zeit kriege ich sie jedenfalls nicht ans Band- ebenso wie die eigentlich in sehr guten größen vorhandenen Brassen. Ich schätze aber das Problem liegt hinter der Angel und nicht im Wasser.
> 
> @ FF: Wie siehts eigentlich aus, ich vergess es immer wieder, hast Du nicht bald wieder eine Veranstaltung?




Groß ist ja relativ - kannst Du mal ne ungefähre Spreekaliber-Länge nennen?
Mario hat ja immer wieder Ü40-Plötz am Band an „seiner Buhne”.
In der Unterwarnow nebenan müßte es sicher richtig gute Rotaugen geben, aber bislang sind 30cm so etwas wie eine Schallmauer für mich.
Bin den dicken Plötz aber auch noch nicht intensiv hinterher - meistens steht bei mir ja Erholung am Wasser im Vordergrund beim Angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> @ FF: Wie siehts eigentlich aus, ich vergess es immer wieder, hast Du nicht bald wieder eine Veranstaltung?



Ich musste bei 2 Veranstaltungen bereits absagen, weil Gewitter meinen Hund überforderte. Ich hatte mich dann entschieden dem Vierbeiner beizuwohnen, anstelle meiner Gelüste nachzugehen.

4 Dates noch an der Elbe, 1x am Hafen. Ich habe aber soviel mit meinem Projekt zu tun und die Berichte von Hegeveranstaltungen sind gar nicht mal so gefragt, so kann ich auch mal was Ausfallen lassen und mich dann auf diverse Artikel konzentrieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin den dicken Plötz aber auch noch nicht intensiv hinterher - meistens steht bei mir ja Erholung am Wasser im Vordergrund beim Angeln.



Rotaugen und momentane Jahreszeit passen nicht zusammen. Mit dem ersten Frost gehen dann auch die Nahrungsgründe der Rotaugen in die Geschichte ein und entsprechend empfänglich sind die Schaizzer für weniger natürliche Nahrung. 

Kommt alles noch. Vom späten Frühling bis späten Herbst fange ich immer weniger Plötzen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Groß ist ja relativ - kannst Du mal ne ungefähre Spreekaliber-Länge nennen?
> Mario hat ja immer wieder Ü40-Plötz am Band an „seiner Buhne”.
> In der Unterwarnow nebenan müßte es sicher richtig gute Rotaugen geben, aber bislang sind 30cm so etwas wie eine Schallmauer für mich.
> Bin den dicken Plötz aber auch noch nicht intensiv hinterher - meistens steht bei mir ja Erholung am Wasser im Vordergrund beim Angeln.



Wir haben eigentlich nur selten gemessen. Ausnahmsweise sind uns der eine oder andere 40er oder 42er im Gedächtnis, und "Spreekaliber" ist (war?) so Mitte 30- wobei diese natürlich stets in der Zahl gegenüber Kleinis und 20ern waren. Rechnen konnte man aber schon mit ihnen. Die Suche nach den Döbeln und Abgeschiedenheit hat mich jedoch von der Spree weggeführt, so dass mir diese Ü30er Spreeplötzen
kaum noch begegnen.
Neulich Abends gabs an der Stelle kurioserweise eine gute (vllt. 25 und sehr golden und hochrückig) Rotfeder- und zwar biss diese 1. in der Dunkelheit, 2. Auf Tauwurm am 6er Aalkrampen 3. Auf Grund und kickte 4. in ihrem Raptus sogar den Freilauf an! 
Das Rotfeder ein energisches Herz haben ist ja bekannt, aber das war schon ungewöhnlich..


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Ja, die kalte Jahreszeit ist ja bekannt als Rotaugen-Zeit. Hab meine Zeilen eher generell gemeint, nicht als Ziel der kommenden Tage.

@ Minimax: ^ na das sind doch schon mal stolze Zahlen. Sehr energische Rotfedern gibts hier auch, die 27+30cm neulich hatten sich ja auch von einem vergleichsweise großen 15mm-Pellet verleiten lassen (auf den ich auch kleinere Rotfedern+Plötz gefangen habe).
Mal sehen - die Oberflächenangelei reizt mich auch, hab auch ein paar Gewässer erkundet, wo sich Enten, Rallen und so rar machen - vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erstmal Euch 3en ein ganz dickes Petri zum ersten "RL-Ükeln"!!!

Ist ja immer "mein Reden", die Gesichter hinter dem "Geschreibsel" mal persönlich kennen zu lernen!!! 

Mir hat das schon die ein oder andere positive Überraschung gebracht!!!

Wir fahren ja im Herbst wieder zum Ostseeangeln zu Boardie Matze nach Als! Daraus hat sich eine sehr gute Bekanntschaft, bei Freundschaft bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig, entwickelt!!! 

Am Sonntag ist es wieder soweit und der Boardie (inaktiv leider) kommt jetzt schon zum 3. mal zu mir an die Weser für 3 Tage! Da er auch eher den Friedfischen zugeneigt ist geht es auch überwiegend auf diese!!! Werde natürlich selbstredend dem Ükel Bericht erstatten!!! Evtl. gesellt sich noch der ein oder andere 3er Boardie mit dazu, mal schauen!!!

Nochmal als Fazit von mir zu einem solchen Treffen: Sollte sich die Möglichkeit ergeben, ausprobieren!!! Wenn es dann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht "passen" sollte, hat man es wenigstens probiert!!!

Allen, die noch ans Wasser kommen natürlich auch noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Viel Spaß und natürlich auch Erfolg Euch beiden!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, nach langem Hin und Her werd ich heut Abend wohl mit der langen Matche zum Fluß nebenan latschen. Im Gepäck ne Flasche billigen, kalten Cidres für den Sportsmann sowie Magic Bread (hab ich auf der Suche nach anderem Angelkram auf dem Boden gefunden) für die Fischis.
Der Wasserpegel ist leicht über normal, das war meistens ein gutes Zeichen.
Mit etwas Glück ist die Angelstelle neben einem Seerosenfeld noch nicht belegt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> So, nach langem Hin und Her werd ich heut Abend wohl mit der langen Matche zum Fluß nebenan latschen. Im Gepäck ne Flasche billigen, kalten Cidres für den Sportsmann sowie Magic Bread (hab ich auf der Suche nach anderem Angelkram auf dem Boden gefunden) für die Fischis.
> Der Wasserpegel ist leicht über normal, das war meistens ein gutes Zeichen.
> Mit etwas Glück ist die Angelstelle neben einem Seerosenfeld noch nicht belegt.



oho, Geo mal nicht mit Ledger, das ist selten, da wünsch ich viel Spass und Erfolg.
 Ich fürchte fast, ich komm das Wochende nicht ans Wasser, schade schade.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke für die guten Wünsche. 
War angenehmes Angeln im lauen Abendwind, aber wenig erfolgreich. 
Hätte doch den Driftbeater nehmen sollen anstatt des sehr leichten Wagglers.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Danke für die guten Wünsche.
> War angenehmes Angeln im lauen Abendwind, aber wenig erfolgreich.
> Hätte doch den Driftbeater nehmen sollen anstatt des sehr leichten Wagglers.



Tagsüber ists tödlich, aber abends wird die Luft wie Samt. Herrlich.
 Hast Du die Pose denn direkt montiert, und nicht über Adapter zwecks leichten Wechsels? Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich angle kaum unter 2,5 oder so gramm, darunter gehorchen mir die Montagen nicht mehr richtig, und ehrlich gesagt, die feinen Spitzen der echten Posenleichtgewichte seh ich auch nicht richtig, oder nur auf allerkürzeste Distanz. Beim Stillwater Blue z.B. machen meine Augen einfach nicht mit. Driftbeater mit seinem Bob ist da viel besser, wobei der ja auch Tücken in der exakten Bebleiung aufweist.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Ich hatte keinen extrem kleinen Waggler sondern einen „normal kleinen” von 3BB, also etwa 1,2gr. Auf nem Adapter. Wollte bei meinem ursprünglichen Plan bleiben, den Köder praktisch an einem Seerosenfeld über den Grund treiben/schleifen zu lassen.
War insgesamt etwas schwierig - Strömungsrichtung, Wasserpegel und Wasseroberfläche haben ständig geschwankt/gewechselt.
Die Bisse kamen gestern deutlich vorsichtiger, als ich es von der Pickerei gewohnt war.

Zum Sehen der Antenne: bei entsprechenden Bedingungen funktionieren für mich auch die feinsten Posenspitzen. Gestern haben sich Wellen von Booten, „Windgekräusel” und vollkommen glattes Wasser abgewechselt. Da wär ein „verankerter”  Driftbeater insgesamt ne bessere Wahl gewesen. Oder ich hätte gleich „gelädschert”.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri geo! 
*ed* oder meint "wenig erfolgreich" gleich schneidern? Dann wünsche ich herzlich Michaeli Heil - auch wenn ich es kaum glauben könnte?!
Ich führte meine Driftbeater beim ausgefallenen Königsangeln gestern zu Felde, es fiel aus weil sich bei 25ºC Wassertemperatur nur schlecht forellen besetzen lassen. Also freies Angeln, ich versuchte mich auf Rotfedern aber bis auf genuckel war nichts zu holen, die Sichtbarkeit der Driftbeater war super für mich halbblinden 

Ich bin Minimax noch einen Blick auf bzw in mein Posenetui schuldig. Sie war mal eine Geschenkverpackung für eine Parker Kugelschreiber. Drinnen befindet sich ein buntes Sammelsurium an Fließgewässerposen von Drennan, Middy und Cralusso. Hält so manches ungeschick aus und passt in jede Umhängetasche


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ sieht auf jeden außergewöhnlich aus, Dein Posenetui. Wenn ich mehr mit Loafer, Avon und Sticks angeln würde, hätte ich mir wohl eine der modernen, kompakten  Federtaschen aus EVA-Material besorgt (längere Waggler passen nicht in die Dinger rein).
Ja, die Sichtbarkeit des Driftbeater-Blobs ist schon echt erste Sahne unter den Wagglern.
Und geschneidert hab ich nicht - die Bisse kamen nur seltener und nicht so vehement wie bei meinen Picker-Runden an der Unterwarnow.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gefechtsmusik wurde gehört, Vorbereitungen erledigt. Das Wetter ist perfekt. Ich werden jetzt Top-Motiviert zu Felde ziehen und einen Fischzug vollführen, der sich gewaschen hat.

Klar, ne Vorabankündigung hat eine gewisse Fallhöhe, aber ein bisschen Druck kann nicht Schaden. :m|bla::q


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ zur Kenntnis genommen ;-) 
Petri, FF, ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alles unter zwanzig Kilo ist geschneidert!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Scheiss auf 20 Kilo, der Schleien-PB ist gefallen!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Leck mich fett nach Viersen! Herzliches Petri, ein toller Fisch! Wie überlistet?
*ed*
Deine aufgerissenen Augen wirken ein wenig manisch
Ich komme diese Woche wohl nicht mehr ans Wasser, ich hatte bei Minimax zuviel Spaß und bab Sonntag wieder auf Dienstreise. Meine Frau hat letzteres gesagt aber bestimmt ersteres gemeint. Meh


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie überlistet?



Schleien-Feedern, wenn man es so nennen möchte. Wenig Grundfutter, viele Partikel, leise Körbe. Klassisches Feedern versaut den Futterplatz, ist einfach eine abgewandelte Version der Methode.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hossa! 

Herzliches Petri - wat 'n Brummer! 

Ich bin am übernächsten Wochenende an einem Gewässer mit herausragend großen Schleien, werd aber wohl kaum zum „gründlichen Angeln” kommen. Etwas „Pietschen” wird aber wohl drin sein.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gefechtsmusik wurde gehört, Vorbereitungen erledigt. Das Wetter ist perfekt. Ich werden jetzt Top-Motiviert zu Felde ziehen und einen Fischzug vollführen, der sich gewaschen hat.
> 
> Klar, ne Vorabankündigung hat eine gewisse Fallhöhe, aber ein bisschen Druck kann nicht Schaden. :m|bla::q




 Tja, ich schätze, Du liebst es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert..
 Petri zum neuen PB, ein wunderbarer Fisch! Bei deiner Vorliebe für feine leichte Ruten muss da ganz schön Alarm gewesen sein!
 herzliche Grüße und Glückwunsch,
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, ich schätze, Du liebst es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert..
> Petri zum neuen PB, ein wunderbarer Fisch! Bei deiner Vorliebe für feine leichte Ruten muss da ganz schön Alarm gewesen sein!
> herzliche Grüße und Glückwunsch,
> Minimax



Wenn man seiner Rute vertraut und weiß den Fisch richtig zu Drillen, dann geht alles. (Kleine Köddel sind beim Drillen die Beine runtergefallen) :q


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dickes Petri zu der schönen Schleie...#6#6
|wavey:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mahlzeit Jungs!
Von mir gibt's auch noch nen kleinen Nachtrag zu gestern, allerdings ist´s eher eine Schneidergeschichte- nicht verwunderlich im Lichte der traumhaften Fänge unseres sehr ehrenwerten Mitglieds aus Tangermünde: Das Phänomen der Stammtisch-Mojo-Wippe ist ja inzwischen gut bekannt. (Was ja strenggenommen aus jedem guten Fang eines Üklers im Grunde ein Gemeinschaftswerk macht, hihihi..)
Jedenfalls wollt ich gestern bei scheinbar vielversprechenden Bedingungen (Etwas kühler, bedeckt,etwas Wind kräuselte die Oberfläche) endlich mal wieder an meinem Fluss klassisch trotten, und sehen ob die Döbel wieder mitspielen. Kann ja nicht ewig mit der Fliege rumfuchteln, und ein kescherwürdiger Fisch wär auch mal wieder was schönes.
Am Fluss angekommen, war klar das es schwer werden würde- der Wasserstand und Durchfluss war so gering, das mit Ausnahme des Bereichs unterhalb des Wehres kaum Strömung vorhanden war- man hätte wagglern können. Trotz geduldiger Futtervorbereitung und sonstiger sorgfältiger Präparation war mit Centerpin und Avon/Loafer etc. nix zu wollen, und Tulip ist soooo uncool- oder besser gesagt: Die Vögel waren ausgeflogen, und ich konnt sie nicht lokalisieren. Nun gut, dann eben Plötzen und Güstern, ein bisschen kurzweiliges Madenangeln. 
Bei der ersten "Drift" mit gewechseltem Haken und Köder stellte sich heraus, das nichtmal diese simple Freude mir vergönnt war, denn inzwischen haben die Ukeleien ihre Schreckensherrschaft angetreten- Zerg Rush auf Minimax´ Maden! Noch ein paar weitere Driften brachten nur das hektische Genubbel unseres Wappentiers und Ukeln in der Libellenlarvenfutterfischklasse.
Also ab an einen anderen Abschnitt, wo sich das Drama wiederholte. Hier war besonders die fehlende Strömung in den Randbereichen, wo ich sonst gut fing bemerkbar: Meine Montage wurde einfach nicht mehr dahin transportiert, wo ein wenig Hoffnung gewesen wäre.
Und dann geschah etwas Interessantes: Genau dort, zwischen dichtem Buschwerk fing eine kleine Gang halbstarker Döbel geräuschvoll an zu steigen- für mich mit meiner 13er Match mit Pin hätten die genausogut auf dem Mond sein können. Ich hab mich seitwärts angeschlichen und durch die Büsche gelinst, da sah ich sie- sie sahen mich, und verschwanden lächelnd und elegant. Die Ironie ist: Mit der Fliege, von der ich mich ja an diesem Tag ganz bewußt distanziert hatte, wäre die Stelle vermutlich erreichbar gewesen (Ob fangbar, ist ne ganz andere Frage..). Und wieder hat mein kapriziöser Zielfisch mich genarrt.
Tja, die Götter wisssen, wann ich wieder rauskomme, und wie ich das interessante Problem angehe..
Es grüßt als nicht gänzlich unzufriedener Schneider,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ein Ükler einen Fisch fängt ist es als wenn wir alle einen Fisch gefangen haben, schneidert ein Ükler so schneidern wir alle (außer geomas, da ist es naturgesetzlich nicht möglich das er schneidert)... 
ein Ukelei gibt btw einen guten Aalköfi ab sofern du demnächst das Projekt "Aale für Mrs. Minimax wieder aufgreifen magst.
Man beschränkt sich durch die Pin ziemlich, aber das macht natürlich auch den Charme der Pin aus. Wenn ich die Emperor an Sarah Jane  (verbinden die sich dann zur Emperess?) das nächste mal ausführe überlege ich Dendros anzubieten um die möglichen interessenten möglichst weit zu fächern, wenn man keine zehn meter rauskommt muss man andere Saiten aufziehen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Minimax, danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht Deines Trotting-Abenteuers. Manchmal ist eben der Wurm drin, pardon, paßt nicht ganz zu den feilgebotenen Tulip & Maden.

Ich hab momentan recht viel verfügbare Zeit, bin nur mal wieder sehr unentschlossen, wo ich es mit welcher Methode* auf welche Spezies versuchen sollte.





*) Der Begriff „Methode” ist hier leider etwas fehl am Platze. Mehr als Plumps oder Flott kann ich ja nicht.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan recht viel verfügbare Zeit, bin nur mal wieder sehr unentschlossen, wo ich es mit welcher Methode* auf welche Spezies versuchen sollte.
> *) Der Begriff „Methode” ist hier leider etwas fehl am Platze. Mehr als Plumps oder Flott kann ich ja nicht.



Ja, das ist Dein altes Leiden- aber ich denke wir alle kennen das "Nicht-los-kommen" sehr genau. 
 Oder wisst Ihr noch, im schlimmen kalten Winter, der ja auch wiederkommt (wo sind eigentlich Da unsere Verbände? Warum tun die nichts dagegen?), als Wir alle gegen den Schweinehund kämpften, um mit Glück und und verfroren ein, zwei ebenso verfrorene Plötzlein hervorzulocken? Oft genug hat der Schweinehund gewonnen, und nun sind Flüsse und Seen voll erblüht, und man geht wieder nicht los, weil man sich nicht entscheiden, oder Zeugs packen kann. Ach, es ist alles nicht so leicht.

 "Methode" trifft es schon sehr gut- und von mir gibt's sofort ein Ükel-Wort-Der-Woche für die Verwendung des Begriffs "Flott", den ich zuletzt in irgendeinem Werk von St. Zeiske gelesen habe#6

 Und nun auf auf, Ihr alle, rasch ans Wasser! FF zeigt was dieser Tage möglich ist,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## zokker

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scheiss auf 20 Kilo, der Schleien-PB ist gefallen!



Was für eine riesen Scheie. Ganz fettes Peri. 
Knapp 70cm, da ziehe ich voller RESPEKT  den Hut.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ohne jammern zu wollen: ich wünschte mein größtes Problem wäre es, den Arsch nicht zum Angeln hochzubekommen - aber dafür müsste er ja erstmal zur Ruhe kommen :m

Ich wünsche euch allen fette Beute (und mir schöne Berichte)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöne Schleie. Viel Luft nach oben ist da wohl nicht mehr (?)...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Schöne Schleie. Viel Luft nach oben ist da wohl nicht mehr (?)...



Doch, bis 77 Zentimeter gehen die Rekorde. Mein Fisch war von seiner Form her auch recht "wild". Eher Schlank, großer Kopf, lange Flosse. Normalerweise sind sie wesentlich bepackter.

Ich denke aber, das ich diesen Fang so schnell nicht mehr Toppen werde. Aber trotzdem werde ich es probieren. Weitere Schleien sind im Anmarsch.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was du da so rauszauberst - Respekt! Da zieh ich doch den virtuellen Hut. Wann soll denn die Pilgerfahrt vom Ükel in Richtung der heiligen Wirkungsstätten von FF stattfinden?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Was du da so rauszauberst - Respekt! Da zieh ich doch den virtuellen Hut. Wann soll denn die Pilgerfahrt vom Ükel in Richtung der heiligen Wirkungsstätten von FF stattfinden?



Nach meinem Stand gibt's da noch gar nichts Konkretes, sondern war eher als diffuse Drohung in Richtung FF gemeint, da ja sein Revier in etwa im geographischen Mittelpunkt verschiedener lokaler Ükel-Chapter liegt (Nordhessen, Berlin, Rostock).
 Natürlich, im Lichte seiner letzten Berichte gewinnt das Thema an Brisanz:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nach meinem Stand gibt's da noch gar nichts Konkretes, sondern war eher als diffuse Drohung in Richtung FF gemeint, da ja sein Revier in etwa im geographischen Mittelpunkt verschiedener lokaler Ükel-Chapter liegt (Nordhessen, Berlin, Rostock).
> Natürlich, im Lichte seiner letzten Berichte gewinnt das Thema an Brisanz:q



Als ob ihr solche Gewässer nicht vor der Tür hättet. Augen auf, dann fangt ihr Fische. :q


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gewässer ja, doch die Zeit ist leider rar und die Ausdauer eine verschlagene Hure die sich mit jeder noch so kleinen Bequemlichkeit einlässt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da hier alle tümpel irgendeinem verein gehören und alle mir bekannten Vereine karpfen und/oder refo verklappen glaube ich nicht an so nen tümpel in der Nähe... und wenn dürfte ich da nicht angeln... der dav gewässerpool ist sehr sexy btw


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hier alle tümpel irgendeinem verein gehören und alle mir bekannten Vereine karpfen und/oder refo verklappen glaube ich nicht an so nen tümpel in der Nähe... und wenn dürfte ich da nicht angeln... der dav gewässerpool ist sehr sexy btw



Ähhh, das ist alles aus einem Baggerloch. :m

Den Teich habe ich gemieden, weil er momentan unter Dauerbeschuss einer Garde von Rentnern steht, die im Versuch sind alles für die Pfanne zu kriegen. Gestern kam der "Fischgeier" zu mir, die Schleien beißen nicht mehr. 

Ob da jemand etwas ins Wasser geworfen hat? :m:m:m:m:m



daci7 schrieb:


> Gewässer ja, doch die Zeit ist leider rar und die Ausdauer eine verschlagene Hure die sich mit jeder noch so kleinen Bequemlichkeit einlässt.



Zeit ist etwas, das beim Angeln unabdingbar ist. Dann werde ich meiner Erfüllungspflicht irgendwann nachkommen und euch einfach zum Fisch führen.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Jungs.
Sagt mal, wie macht ihr das mit dem Method Futter, wenn noch was übrig ist ?
Friert ihr das, so wie ich, ein ?
Und wenn ihr das aufgetaut habt, muss das noch mal nach gefeuchtet werden ?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Hanzz,

 ich frier Futter meist nicht planmäßig ein- gelegentlich schon. Dann belass ichs meist bei der Feuchtigkeit, oder feuchte am Wasser leicht nach.
 Der grund warum ich das selten mache ist, erstens muss mans ja auftauen- da ist einen frischen Beutel anmachen oft schneller. Hab auch meist wenig Futter, da lohnt das Zurückschleppen der Reste oft nicht: Das investier ich dann in ne kleine abschliessende Zusatzfütterung. Haben die Fischlis sich ja auch verdient, wenn sie den Tag über gut "mitgespielt" haben. (Was in letzter Zeit eher selten vorkommt, husthust)

 Hej, vielleicht sollt ich heut angeln fahren?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke Minimax.
Hab letzte Woche dummerweise direkt n Kilo angemischt und hatte die für mich “perfekte“ Kanalbindung für etwa 3-4m Wassertiefe.

Taut grad auf. Mal sehen wie es sich nachher am Wasser anfühlt.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Man kann das Auftauen enorm beschleunigen, indem man den Beutel (Wenns nicht zu feucht war und sozusagen ein massiver Eisklotz ist) einige male auf den Boden Fallen läßt und das ganze so in kleinere Brocken zerteilt. Aber nicht draufkloppen oder so!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habs in einer Tupperdose eingefroren.
Die steht jetzt auf der Spüle und die Spülmaschine darunter läuft und gibt n bisserl Wärme ab.


Mit meinem “normalen“ Feederfutter für Barbe hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nach dem Tauen nochmal leicht feucht gemacht werden muss. Da ist es im Rhein in der Strömung allerdings nicht ganz so tragisch, wenn es dann mal etwas zu feucht wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Danke Minimax.
> Hab letzte Woche dummerweise direkt n Kilo angemischt und hatte die für mich “perfekte“ Kanalbindung für etwa 3-4m Wassertiefe.
> 
> Taut grad auf. Mal sehen wie es sich nachher am Wasser anfühlt.



Es wird im Regelfall etwas trockener, muss aber nur in ganz kleinen Mengen nachgefeuchtet werden. Oft reichen schon 50 Milliliter aus.

Das Auftauen geht je nach Menge oft innerhalb einer Stunde durch, danach kann es sofort verwendet werden. Ein Sieb sollte aber wegen dem Nachfeuchten schon am Wasser sein.

Es verliert sich auch immer im Aroma, ggf. etwas nachsteuern. Ich friere mein Futter immer ein, zwei bis dreimal geht das schon. Gerade im Sommer würde es über Nacht sonst ganz schnell Sauer werden.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank nochmals.

Das Futter war rechtzeitig aufgetaut, übrigens Sonubaits Match Method Mix. War wie frisch zubereitet und musste nicht nachgefeuchtet werden. Liegt wieder im Froster.

Leider war es nur eine kurze Session, da es heftig zu regnen anfing und ich abbrechen musste. Jetzt zuhause, wo die Sachen zum Trocknen auf der Terrasse liegen, ist natürlich bestes Wetter und die Vögel trällern fröhlich ihr Abendlied im Garten. Auch schön.

Naja, es gab in der halben Stunde zumindest leichte Anfasser oder Schnurschwimmer und so konnte der Blutdruck doch etwas angeregt werden als die Rutenspitzen zuckten.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ..... Nacht sonst ganz schnell Sauer werden.



Schon mal mit saurem Futter versucht? Hatte damit mal eine echte Sternstunde, gingen einige (überdurchschnittlich viele) Schleien ans Futter.

 Darf aber nicht zu sauer werden oder gar richtig gären.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe mit leicht angegorenem Futter auch nicht so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - allerdings kamen dann eher Döbel als Rotaugen ans Band


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mit leicht angegorenem Futter auch nicht so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - allerdings kamen dann eher Döbel als Rotaugen ans Band



Sind halt Gur...Gorm.. Gromand...Feinschmecker.
 Aber im Grunde: Warum nicht? Die Karpfenboys vergären ja dauernd planmäßig irgendwelche Partikel mit Erfolg. Mir persönlich wär aber der Umgang mit dem Müffelfutter etwas zuwieder. Da bleib ich lieber bei guten, frischen Sachen wie Maden, Käse-Knoblaucharoma, zerhäckselten Würmern und schmelzendem Früshstücksfleisch|rolleyes


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich salze mein angemischtes Futter. Auf ca. 3 Kg angemischtes Futter nehme ich 2 Hände voll Speisesalz. Die Konsistenz bleibt erhalten und es hält Wochen im Kühlschrank. genauso verfahre ich mit "Liqulized Bread". Das Toastbrot drücke ich durch ein mittleres Sieb und salze es. Das hält sehr lange ohne Qualitätsverlust.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war soeben auf verlassen Pfaden mit dem Hund. Ein alter Graben, den ich nur 1x in meiner Kindheit befischt hatte. Dieser verläuft nicht unweit des kleinen Flusses, also genau dahinter.

Die Brücke zum überqueren des ersten Flusses wurde bis heute gebaut, fast 4 Jahre, das Gelände war wildes Land. Niemand war auf der anderen Seite und für den 0815 Angler dürfte der Bereich sowieso weniger interessant sein. Alles ist zugewachsen, die Bauern haben aber soweit schon mal das Feld gemäht, haben aber wie Holländer zum Gewässer hin einen breiten Gürtel Bewuchs stehen lassen. Ich bin dann kurz auf Tuchfühlung, aber durch niedrigen Wasserstand ist alles so stark verschlammt und weich, das man sofort sehr weit einsinken würde. Und natürlich Seerosen und Linsen in Masse.

Der Graben selbst ist viel, viel Breiter als ich vermutete und dahinter staut sich gar alles zu einem Teich auf, so der Anschein. Mindestens 150 Meter lang und 30 Meter Breit. Einen Schwan konnte ich aus der Ferne auf dem "Wilden Wasser" sehen. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob man dort ran kommt, aber ich kenne das Ding, weil ich dort schon mal schwarz gean....beobachtet hatte. Damals konnte ich im glasklaren Wasser ordentliche Schleien sehen, nebst Karauschen (vermutlich).

Auf dem Rückweg zog ein Bieber seitlich der Brücke, aus einer Schonung einen Ast. Ich kannte den Knaben, beim Angeln an dieser Brücke letztes Jahr (unbefugtes Betreten, ich habe mich an die Seite der Baustelle gesetzt) kam er schon mal vorbei. Ich hielt ihn aber für ne Nutria. 

Als er mich sah, blieb er stehen, bewegte sich keinen Meter. Natürlich könnte auch der Hund der Grund gewesen sein. Ein echt tolles Tier! Naja, vielleicht baut er jetzt ne zweite Brücke? Und das schneller als die Neuauflagen, die fast 4 Jahre gebraucht hatten? (2 Firmen bauten 2 Brücken neu, beide Firmen gingen Insolvenz in dieser Zeit)

Definitiv aber wird es ne wilde Jagd, ich werde diese Sau pickern, irgendwie.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klingt spannend-  und wieder mal ein Hochlied auf die alten DAV Gewässer. Im rostigen Westen brauchst für jede Pfütze nen neuen schein. Wenn der dafv schon ein Haufen durchgequirltem... Haufens ist so könnten sie wenigstend gewässer kaufen, bewirtschaften und dem zahlvieh äh kunden äh Mitglied zugänglich machen aber nöööö


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr interessant, scheinbar sind die Chancen gut, dort auf ein relativ unbehelligtes Gewässer zu stossen. Sowas zu erkunden macht unheimlich Spass. Wenns wirklich so verwunschen und zugewachsen ist, ist die kurze Pickerrute natürlich ne gute Wahl (die "Sau" hab ich einfach mal überlesen). Ich finds ja tröstlich, das Du im Nachbarthread angekündigt hast, auch mal in Richtung aktivere Methoden zu ermitteln- das beruhigt etwas mein Gewissen, denn davon bin ich zur Zeit auch betroffen, komme nur selten ans Wasser dieser Tage. Ist überhaupt etwas sommerlich träge und verschlafen, nicht nur in unserem ehrenwerten Séparée, sondern im Forum insgesamt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klingt spannend-  und wieder mal ein Hochlied auf die alten DAV Gewässer. Im rostigen Westen brauchst für jede Pfütze nen neuen schein. Wenn der dafv schon ein Haufen durchgequirltem... Haufens ist so könnten sie wenigstend gewässer kaufen, bewirtschaften und dem zahlvieh äh kunden äh Mitglied zugänglich machen aber nöööö



Ich weiß nicht mal, wem das Gehört, aber im Osten ist man noch nicht so Spießerhaft, da hast du relativ großen Freiraum und die Menschen leben noch Dicht an der Sache. Hier laufen am Tage die Bieber über Straße.

Der Gewässerfond ist natürlich üppig und die Preise lachhaft. 70 Euro im Jahr, + 5€ für die Fischerkarte damit ich an den kleinen Fluss ran darf samt einiger seiner Gewässer. Und von der Qualität der Gewässer her kann niemand meckern. Die Fischbestände sind erste Sahne, die Seen aber teils brach liegend. Macht halt keiner was frei, da musste selber ran, auf der anderen Seite scheint es aber nicht zu Schaden. Ich kann mich erinnern, das mir mal geschrieben wurde in das sie in Bayern weniger Wasser haben, aber alles besser, fischiger. Daher auch teurer. Wers glaubt..........



> Sehr interessant, scheinbar sind die Chancen gut, dort auf ein relativ unbehelligtes Gewässer zu stossen. Sowas zu erkunden macht unheimlich Spass. Wenns wirklich so verwunschen und zugewachsen ist, ist die kurze Pickerrute natürlich ne gute Wahl (die "Sau" hab ich einfach mal überlesen). Ich finds ja tröstlich, das Du im Nachbarthread angekündigt hast, auch mal in Richtung aktivere Methoden zu ermitteln- das beruhigt etwas mein Gewissen, denn davon bin ich zur Zeit auch betroffen, komme nur selten ans Wasser dieser Tage. Ist überhaupt etwas sommerlich träge und verschlafen, nicht nur in unserem ehrenwerten Séparée, sondern im Forum insgesamt.



Ich Angle seit meiner Kindheit auf Friedfische, mit immer mal kurzen Sprüngen auf Raubgetier. Da mir die Hechte aber so dermaßen sagen, das ich mal zum Spinnern vorbei kommen soll, mache ich das auch.

Es geht mir auf der anderen Seite aber auch um etwas Ausgleich. Ich sitze ja sonst nur, will etwas Bewegung, aber eben Angeln. Das geht nur übers Spinnfischen. Natürlich ist es für mich als Seitenbetreiber von Vorteil, den Content breiter Staffeln zu können und "Fangberichte" auch mal von der anderen Seite zu schreiben. Mal auf Quappe, mal auf Aal, mal auf Räuber, aber alles nur im geringen Anteil. 

Was das Forum angeht ist es ja schon nun mehr seit 2 Jahren recht ruhig. Karpfenangeln ist hier schon lange keine Nummer mehr, Raubfischangeln ist Facebook oder Speziforen. Friedfischangeln wurde im Anglerboard massiv vernachlässigt. Selbst wenn hier jemand mit 11 (!!!!!) Schleien in 3 Stunden aufwartet nimmt das Keiner mehr wahr. Das ist aber nicht seit heute so....

Schlimmer noch, die AB-Administration wollte von mir einen Bericht über Rotfedern On the Drop, da schreibe ich einige Stunden, bereite den Kram aufwändig vor und dann wird das sogar Ignoriert. Dann schreibste dem Baumann auf Facebook, er kümmert sich drum, denkste. |supergri

Ich beobachte das jetzt noch nen bisschen, wird diese Trägheit von Alter zur neuen Forenleitung gerade in diesem Bereich so übernommen, stelle ich auch keine Bilder mehr, schreibe auch nichts weiteres mehr, weil die Zeit dafür zu Schade ist.

Ich schnacke im Ükel natürlich weiter, aber alles andere? Wozu?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich betreibe bei meinen Berichtchen natürlich nicht so einen Aufwand wie du, aber zum einen  macht es mir spaß, meine berauschenden Erfolge und niederschmetternden Niederlagen mit euch zu teilen (geo war lange nicht mehr angeln fällt mir da ein), zum anderen ist mir euer fachlicher Input wichtig.
Ohne deine Berichte würde was fehlen, ich kann dich da verstehen, allerdings könnte der mangelnde Input des Restforums auf deine smaragdstrecke auch daran liegen dass du bei den Ren... alten Recken mitunter aneckst.
Und es ist fussball WM, wenn ich frei hätte würde ich hier womöglich auch kaum was mitbekommen


----------



## Franky

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> [..]
> Schlimmer noch, die AB-Administration wollte von mir einen Bericht über Rotfedern On the Drop, da schreibe ich einige Stunden, bereite den Kram aufwändig vor und dann wird das sogar Ignoriert. Dann schreibste dem Baumann auf Facebook, er kümmert sich drum, denkste. |supergri[..]



Hallo?!? Was erwartest Du denn, wenn man mit Hochdruck an einer neuen Forensoftwareimplemenatation arbeitet???? |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes ..........uuuuuuuuuuuund wech.............. :q:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich betreibe bei meinen Berichtchen natürlich nicht so einen Aufwand wie du, aber zum einen  macht es mir spaß, meine berauschenden Erfolge und niederschmetternden Niederlagen mit euch zu teilen (geo war lange nicht mehr angeln fällt mir da ein), zum anderen ist mir euer fachlicher Input wichtig.
> Ohne deine Berichte würde was fehlen, ich kann dich da verstehen, allerdings könnte der mangelnde Input des Restforums auf deine smaragdstrecke auch daran liegen dass du bei den Ren... alten Recken mitunter aneckst.
> Und es ist fussball WM, wenn ich frei hätte würde ich hier womöglich auch kaum was mitbekommen



Ach Quatsch, der Forenbereich Friedfisch war auch vorher schon faktisch tot. Ich will doch gar nicht Applaus dafür ernten, ich mache nur die Rechnung auf, warum ich hier Bilder in Menge reinstellen soll, Texte anfertigen, wenn hier nichts mehr los ist.

Selbst eingestellte Links produzieren nur noch marginalen Traffic, schlicht weil keiner mehr Anwesend ist. Ich werte meine Zahlen ja aus und weiß, was bei rumkommt.

Was das Anecken betrifft, kann ich damit Leben, wenn diese Herrschaften einen Bogen auf alles machen, wo ich meine Griffel drin habe. Denn eines steht fest: Sie sind nicht die alten Hasen die ich hier seit 2008 erlebt habe. Das waren ganz andere Typen, die voll auf Angeln sich fokussierten. Dieses Rückgrad des Forums ging schon vor Ewigkeiten, was blieb war eine politische Mentalität fern ab vom Angeln an sich und diesen Salat darf man jetzt ausbügeln.

Schau dir doch mal die tollen Sachen an, die jene neue Forenleitung angeboten hat. Da passiert auch nichts. Es sind kaum/keine Angler mehr hier......

Hier wurde ein Erbe hinterlassen, das ein anglerischer Friedhof ist. Die neue Leitung muss jetzt richtig PS liefern und das Thema, worum es hier eigentlich gehen sollte, zu reanimieren oder der Ofen wird aus sein.

Was den Ükel angeht schreibe ich ja auch weiter, das sollte keine Drohung sein, ich werde aber nicht mehr alles Posten und schon gar nicht Berichte. Der Mehrwert fehlt. Das Mag auch egoistisch sein, aber bei mir Läuft und ich muss doch bescheuert sein, ständig meine Fänge hier zu Spoilern und meine Community von FB/G+/16er aufs AB zu ziehen. Diese Leute lesen hier jetzt nämlich auch mit und schreiben mir, das sie die Fänge gern vorher sehen. |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Franky schrieb:


> Hallo?!? Was erwartest Du denn, wenn man mit Hochdruck an einer neuen Forensoftwareimplemenatation arbeitet???? |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes ..........uuuuuuuuuuuund wech.............. :q:q:q



Was wird schneller fertig, Berliner Flughafen oder neue Software? :m:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was wird schneller fertig, Berliner Flughafen oder neue Software? :m:q



Ich bin mir sicher wenn die neue Software kommt geht die welt unter :m
Georg betont ja ab und an steigende zugriffszahlen - nur bringen die wenig wenn die Inhalte fehlen, es wird nach der 28583649. Zanderrute für 50Eur gefragt und man sieht oder hört nie mehr was. Es gibt nur eine hand voll User die hier wirklich fachlich einen wirklichen Mehrwert bieten, der rest sind ahle zornesknispel, halb- bis dreiviertelblinde wie ich und Anfänger. Damit kann man keinen Krieg anzetteln geschweige denn gewinnen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher wenn die neue Software kommt geht die welt unter :m
> Georg betont ja ab und an steigende zugriffszahlen - nur bringen die wenig wenn die Inhalte fehlen, es wird nach der 28583649. Zanderrute für 50Eur gefragt und man sieht oder hört nie mehr was. Es gibt nur eine hand voll User die hier wirklich fachlich einen wirklichen Mehrwert bieten, der rest sind ahle zornesknispel, halb- bis dreiviertelblinde wie ich und Anfänger. Damit kann man keinen Krieg anzetteln geschweige denn gewinnen.



Ich finde es auch schwierig, hier Schwung in die Bude zu bringen. Es will keiner hören, aber auf Facebook geht das Richtig ab und auch dort finden rege Diskussionen statt. Und dann halt kleine Foren, die Spezialisiert sind.

Ich bekomme täglich unzählige Anfragen zu allem, von Montagen zu Zielfischen, Guidings, Anfragen für Berichte bis hin zu Fake-Vorwürfen (endlich, wenn das nicht kommt, hast du es nicht geschafft).

Ich würde meinen, die technische Seite vom AB spielt da eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle. Das hat sich alles schon sehr stark gewandelt, weil man einfach das Pony geritten hatte, bis die Beine fehlten. Früher noch Sprungbrett einiger namenhafter Angler, heute eine Nische. 

Und wie will man das ganze Beheben? Die ganzen Verantwortlichen arbeiten Vollzeit für Magazine, das Forum ist doch nur Beiwerk. Gefühlt herrscht auch eine spürbare Distanz zum Forum. 

Vielleicht ist aber auch so, das Foren einfach nicht mehr funktionieren. Die Lösungen, die Leute brauchen, finden sie über Google. Denn die oft zitierte Struktur fehlt hier genauso, wenn man es mit social Medias vergleicht. Zwischen Offtopic und Verbandsbashing kannst du nichts Mundgerecht anbieten.

Selbst das Magazin lässt sich nicht aufrufen......

https://www.anglerpraxis.de/


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Freunde, 
 ich mahne zur Besonnenheit und Zuversicht. Unser schöner Ükel lebt ja nicht nur von uns Jungs, sondern auch, das wir in unserem Thread die typische Spät-AB-Greisennörgelempörungsstimmung immer rausgehalten haben-gibt ja weiss Gott genug Threads wo man dem frönen kann. Ausserdem bietet die vielbeschworene Endzeit ja auch Chancen:
 "Wenn die Sonne der [anglerischen, M.M.] Kultur tief steht, 
 dann werfen selbst die Zwerge lange Schatten." -ich zum Beispiel

 herzliche Grüße aus dem Somerloch,
 Euer Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> herzliche Grüße aus dem Somerloch,
> Euer Minimax



*Im Winter ist es zu kalt, da angelt halt keiner
Im Frühling fängt man noch zu wenig
Das Sommerloch halt
Im Herbst regnet es so viiiiiiiel, da gehen die Leute nicht angeln*

Die Nummer zieht nicht mehr. :q


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Gewässerfond ist natürlich üppig und die Preise lachhaft. 70 Euro im Jahr, + 5€ für die Fischerkarte damit ich an den kleinen Fluss ran darf samt einiger seiner Gewässer. Und von der Qualität der Gewässer her kann niemand meckern. Die Fischbestände sind erste Sahne, die Seen aber teils brach liegend. Macht halt keiner was frei, da musste selber ran, auf der anderen Seite scheint es aber nicht zu Schaden. Ich kann mich erinnern, das mir mal geschrieben wurde in das sie in Bayern weniger Wasser haben, aber alles besser, fischiger. Daher auch teurer. Wers glaubt..........
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich kann natürlich euere Gewässer nicht beurteilen (mit Ausnahme einiger Salmonidenflüsse/Bäche im Erzgebirge und die waren nicht berauschend).
> Aber was ich so manchmal hier lese über "schon fünf mal auf Hecht gewesen und noch keinen passenden gefangen", also das passiert mir bei uns nicht und ich bin nicht der große Hechtspezialist sondern nur nebenbei Hechtangler.
> Bei etwa 20 Hechtangeltagen im Jahr, fange ich so etwa 25 Hechte (maßige, mindestens 60 cm, Schniepel kommen nicht in die Wertung).
> Zu den Preisen, das ist mal so, Angebot und Nachfrage.
> Ich bezahle, Vereins- und Verbandskarte im Jahr 300 Euro und habe dadurch 24 Gewässer zur Verfügung.
> Momentan bin ich in Slowenien zum Fliegenfischen, da kosten 6 Tage 300 Euro. Ist so, eben Angebot und Nachfrage.
> 
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> 
> Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tja bei ungefähr zehn angeltagen auf Hecht fange ich einen, so unterschiedlich sind die Gewässer. Und der DAV Pool ist allein durch seine schiere Größe attraktiv, zumal die dort aktiven Boardies für mein dafürhalten eher mehr als weniger als in anderen Regionen fangen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch schwierig, hier Schwung in die Bude zu bringen. Es will keiner hören, aber auf Facebook geht das Richtig ab und auch dort finden rege Diskussionen statt. Und dann halt kleine Foren, die Spezialisiert sind.



Völlig normal und das hat auch nicht speziell was mit diesem Forum zu tun. In anderen Foren sieht das noch deutlich schlimmer aus - glaub mir und damit meine ich nicht nur Angelforen, sondern generell. Schade ist es schon....ich selbst bin viel lieber in Foren als in FB u Co. auch wenn weniger los ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

FB ist stellenweise nur schwer erträglich. Ebenso alle angeln (oder wie die app mit "Forum" heisst), hier versuchen zumindest die meisten, richtige Sätze zu schreiben


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mich störts eher, dass man gleich mit Meldungen überflutet wird, auch wenn man momentan keine Lust hat sowas zu lesen. Man ist da ja nicht nur wegen Angelthemen, sondern auch wegen der Privatkontakte. Hier gehe ich rein, wenn ich Lust hab und lese was mich interessiert und mein Profil wird nicht "zugespamt"


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War es letzte Woche zu heiß oder woher kommt diese postapokalyptische Stimmung  ? Hat euch denn schon das Sommerloch gepackt?  ^^ 

Wenigstens kam ich so schneller nach mit dem lesen und muss auch ein Petri zur mega Schleie loswerden. Durch Taufe, Geburtstage und Urlaub kam ich die letzten Wochen leider nicht dazu vorbei zu schauen. Jetzt ist der ganze Hokuspokus rum und ich kann hoffentlich am Sonntag einen Karpfenkurzansitz starten, So ist es jedenfalls geplant.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich wollte auch nicht zum Ausdruck bringen, das dass AB tot ist, vielmehr ist es anglerisch sehr abgeflacht oder meine Ansprüche sind zu hoch? Ist ja eine Frage des Blickwinkels.

Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach nicht den Gedanken hegen, hier Berichte um die Ohren geballert zu bekommen. Wie dem auch sei, solange Leute schreiben, wird auch gelesen.

Und dann war heute noch ein Besuch im Hafen drin, das Ohnehin etwas "dämonische" Gewässer ist für mich noch eine zu erklimmende Leiter, die wechselnden Faktoren von Wasserstand, Elbe links, Einlauf rechts, Boote und das dermaßen trübe Wasser sind Herausforderungen, die ich so an keinem Gewässer bisher hatte. Die Brassen jedenfalls waren am Start, aber sehr Verhalten, dennoch konnte ich ca. 15kg bis 20kg insgesamt Fangen. Nur eine Güster, keine weitere Fischart.

Mein Restefutter war aber Pechschwarz, das Könnte ein Problem gewesen sein, die Fische können den Spot einfach schlecht lokalisieren und ziehen einfach an der Bahn unter Umständen vorbei. Bedeutet: Aroma Satt, Farbe HELL, Wolkenbildung für Säule und nem Push am Grund. 

Jedenfalls notiere ich mir jetzt schon die "Plötzenspots", wenn das Wasser wieder bei 6 Meter ist, kenne ich die harten Stellen im Nahbereich, wo keine Hänger zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>



 Petri, mein Lieber- das Foto hat ne Anmutung, als würdest Du in San Francisco  angeln!
 15-20 kg, das wär so das, was ich (1-2 Ausnahmefischlis abgezogen) in den letzen Jahren geangelt hab.. Weiter so!
 herzlich 
 Dein
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die 20 Kilogramm waren heute sicherlich nicht so einfach, an guten Tagen packst du hier aber auch 80 Kilogramm bis 100 Kilogramm.

Brassen mit 2 Kilogramm und dann in 6 Stunden an die 40 Fische ist dann ne gute Nummer. Nur ist der Hafen keineswegs nen Selbstläufer. Flaches Wasser, viel Sonne, alles Trüber als Trüb, da ist es eher Mühseelig. Ich hatte auch viel Zeit zum Nachdenken, es gab Phasen, wo kein Fisch am Platz war.

Was mich eher wundert:

Wo sind die Güstern, kleine Rapfen, Rotaugen, Döbel, mit Abstrichen kleine Alande und Ukelei. Auch mal ein Barsch/Kauli müsste drin sein. Habe ich jetzt nichts von gesehen, ich muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen, den Hafen oft zu ignorieren.

Ich war jetzt viel Elbe/Baggerloch/Teich. 

Elbloch, tiefes Baggerloch, Graben, kleiner Fluss, Hafen wurden quasi von mir Ignoriert, da muss ich Nachsteuern. In der Tendenz versuche ich jetzt massiv die Rotaugen zu selektieren, das ist aber gar nicht so einfach, wenn sie nicht in Massen vertreten sind.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Jungs, 
auch ich bin heute endlich mal wieder rausgefahren. Wie Ihr wisst, versuche ich in diesem Sommer mein Fliegenfischen zu verbessern, also gings an einen kleinen, stark kanalisierten Fluss, der in Insiderkreisen (also ich) für seine leichtfertigen Ukeln und sorglosen Kleinplötzen bekannt ist- da könnte ich doch mal ein paar meiner Kreationen (Standardmuster, aber absichtlich schlampig gebunden, um den Fischen das Misstrauen zu nehmen) testen.

Es war schon Abendstimmung, als ich am Flüßchen ankam. Zwei Dinge fielen mir gleich auf: Erstens, dass die Ufer inzwischen von hohem Schilf vor jeglichem Zugriff durch Flugschnur wohlbehütet waren. Ausserdem hatte der milde Abend und der drohende Temperatursturz morgen zu einem Schlupf der ganz besonderen Art geführt: Von der kleine Brücke aus konnte ich bereits mehrere Kollegen sehen, einmal zwei schöne Exemplare mit Rodpod und allem Drum und dran, ein weiterer in einer Schilflücke, ganz brandenburgisch mit freiem Oberkörper, und schließlich ein Spinnangler, stattlich, eher Hechtler als Barschi, Stolz im Abendlicht mit funkelnder Polbrille und ganz sicher nicht hinter Kleinfischen her, Jungchen. Eigentlich ist das ne sehr gute Stelle, um die leider immer seltener werdenden Stippopis zu beobachten, aber gut, vielleicht später in der Saison.
Also bin ich weiter Flussaufwärts gefahren (ich bin noch sehr geschämig mit der Flugschnur und wollte die vielen vorprogrammierten Missgeschicke nicht öffentlich zelebrieren), und zwar zum allerersten Mal zu einem Abschnitt, der als Salmonidenstrecke ausgewiesen ist. (und damit ging der Gruselfilmabend mit Mrs. Minimax flöten, wofür ich mich noch vor der Admiralität zu rechtfertigen haben werde).
Hier waren zwar keine Angler, und auch weniger Schilf, aber der inzwischen zum ca. 70 cm tiefen Bach gewordene Fluss war flächendeckend mit Laichkraut bewachsen- er sah aus wie ein Altarm, nur eine kleine Strecke war halb beangelbar- dafür war keine Spur von den sonst so zahlreichen Ukel/Plötzenringen zu sehen. AUsserdem war ein Kuckuck extrem erbost über meine Anwesenheit und schlug wie wild an. Insgesamt wirkte der schnurgrade, sonnendurchglühte, zugewucherte Bach wie eine der "toten" brandenburgischen Salmostrecken, die zwar als solche gelistet sind, aber im Grunde keine Fische ausser Stichlingen, Gründlingen und Ukeln (sauber sind sie, immerhin) beherbergen. Gut, dachte ich, hic Rhodos, hic salta, zum Ortswechsel ists eh zu spät, also.. Hab ich mich auf die Brücke gesetzt, geraucht und blickte hoffnungslos stromabwärts (Die Profis nennen das "Spotten") Tatsächlich sah ich in einiger Entfernung dan tatsächlich Aktivität von steigendenKleinfischen- also auf geht's zur Wanzenjagd.. ächz, und dann auch noch die Angelmütze vergessen, und Messer und Priest.. und am allerwichtigsten kein Kuli fürs hochamtliche Fangbuch, aber, da sind Ringe, und von alleine landet die Fliege ja wohl kaum im Strauch, also auf alter Faulpelz...

Freunde! Also ehrlich, einen Ukelschwarm zu vergrämen, dazu gehört schon einiges. Zum Beispiel: Den Bach im Rückschwung auf 10 m von gehaktem Kraut freiräumen, 
dafür aber die halbe Gelegezone mit gekonntem Vorschwung ins Wasser zu transportieren, die Baumreihe dahinter unter Einsatz von mehreren Fliegen zu entlauben, und natürlich mehrere Miniaturtsunamis mit der (Noob-mäßig überladenen) WF-Schnur auszulösen. Nach der Orgie der Zerstörung war ich etwas ausser Puste, und erstaunt das nicht mehrere Kleinis mit geplatzter Schwimmblase kieloben trieben. Alles in allem also einer meiner typischen Ausflüge mit der Fliegenrute. Der Kuckuck steigerte sich nochmal in gehässigem Triumph. Also zurück, vielleicht schaff ichs zum Gruselfilm. 
Da kam ein lautes Platschen. beim Blick über die Schulter sah ich noch die Verwirbelung, nicht nur nen Ring, etwa 25m abwärts hart neben der mittig verlaufenden Krautkante- das war keine Ukel oder Kleinplötze- das war ne Forelle, und ich weiss es genau, weil ich sie nämlich gefangen habe, nach den Regeln der Kunst. Und das kam so:

Ich kann nur betonen, ich war ganz ruhig. Plötzlich klappte alles, und all die seltsamen unverständlichen Verhaltensweisen der Flyboys machten Sinn. Es gab kein Zittern beim Fliegenanbinden, kein Getrampel und Gestolper beim Anpirschen- die Lajosse dieser Welt hätten das werfen können, die Minimaxe müssen auf 7m ran, kein Verheddern der Schnur im Schilf, und die Leine flog gerade und gut und setzte die Fliege sanft ab -so sauber werfe ich sonst 1-2mal in 10 würfen. Ich hatte auch keinen Zweifel, die richtige FLiege gewählt zu haben, und zum Teufel mit upstream,
soll ich wegen dem Lehrbuch den Fisch überlaufen und vergrämen? Und da trieb die kleine dunkle trockenfliege, schwang sanft ein, ohne zu Furchen,´und der Fisch -mein Fisch!- nahm sie, ich hielt die Rute einfach hoch- 
Der Drill mit der Fliegenrute ist seltsam: Einerseits kann man mit der Wabbelgerte so ne schöne 39-41 (vmtl. Satz-) Forelle nicht forcieren oder bossen, aber Freimachen
kann sie sich auch nicht, ist ja immer Spannung vorhanden. Zum Landen half nur der Sprung in den Bach. Und dann hatte ich nach mehreren verzweifelten Fluchten die Forelle im Kescher.
Die ärmste stand noch einige Zeit vor mir im Wasser (Tip: Nicht auf die dunklen Schatten im Wasser achten, die Fische sind hell), denn schwamm sie missmutig davon.
Und jetzt ging der Tattermann los: Die Angel muss aus dem Wasser, und nachher Rolle trocknen. Oh, so kalt am Po-etwa Wassereinbruch? Merk dir bloss die Fliege. SMS an Angelkumpel. Vorsicht bei der Böschung.
Merkwürdig, der Kuckuck schimpft garnicht mehr. SMS an die Missus. Wann soll man eigentlich "God save the Queen sagen, da war doch gar keine Zeit für da. Warum schimpft der Kuckuck nicht mehr. Ist das dahinten ne schlüpfende Sulphurea? Dann hatt ich ja die falsche Fliege. Wo ist eigentlich das Feuerzeug?
Und so, Freunde, fing ich meine erste Bachforelle auf Trockenfliege. Ich hab dann an der Stelle eingepackt, und bin nach Hause gefahren. Man soll sein Glück nicht
überstrapazieren.

besser zu spät als nie:
Gott schütze die Königin,
herzlich,
Euer überglücklich-geflashter
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri zur Forelle! Schön, wenn der Ausritt mit einem Ende ausgeht, welches nicht auf dem Zettel stand. Das ihr dort solche tollen Fische habt, beneidenswert. In meinem kleinen Fluss wohnt ein ähnlicher Fisch:

Die Frasse. :m:q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Petri zur Forelle! Schön, wenn der Ausritt mit einem Ende ausgeht, welches nicht auf dem Zettel stand. Das ihr dort solche tollen Fische habt, beneidenswert. In meinem kleinen Fluss wohnt ein ähnlicher Fisch:
> 
> Die Frasse. :m:q



Vielen Dank, ich bin sehr happy. Wobei: Insgeheim.. und so lala.. Du weisst ja wie das ist.. Hab mir schon was ausgerechnet.. husthust.
 Zu wichtigerem: Kann dein Vermissen der kleine Arten daran liegen, das du "zu Gut" fütterst? Als Matcher schafft man sich ja für ein paar Stunden sein eignes Biotop, vielleicht sind die "bunte nArten" dann unterrepräsentiert. Könnte sein, das ein Ansitz ohne Futer, nur mit verschiedenen Hakenködern zwar den Setzkescher nicht füllt, aber die Palette erweitert?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich bin sehr happy. Wobei: Insgeheim.. und so lala.. Du weisst ja wie das ist.. Hab mir schon was ausgerechnet.. husthust.
> Zu wichtigerem: Kann dein Vermissen der kleine Arten daran liegen, das du "zu Gut" fütterst? Als Matcher schafft man sich ja für ein paar Stunden sein eignes Biotop, vielleicht sind die "bunte nArten" dann unterrepräsentiert. Könnte sein, das ein Ansitz ohne Futer, nur mit verschiedenen Hakenködern zwar den Setzkescher nicht füllt, aber die Palette erweitert?



Beim Feedern fütterst du ja schon eher moderat und erhöhst erst mit Eintreffen der Fische die Beigaben. Generell wäre aber egal wie du fischst, immer mal ein Quereinsteiger drin. Ich habe jetzt im Hafen 3 oder 4 Plötzen gefangen, bei 10x Angeln. Ükel schon auf Masse, wenn die Sonne draußen ist, aber alles andere wirklich sehr, sehr dezent.

Ich vermute einfach, das alles in die Elbe wegen Sauerstoff zieht, aber so richtig erklären kann ich es nicht. Aber man Angelt manchmal auch einfach an den Fischen vorbei. Die Brassen hatten alle eingefärbte Mäuler vom Schlamm, die Rotaugen stehen wohlmöglich einfach darüber, sehen das Futter auch nicht und warten auf andere Dinge.

An meiner Zicke hatte ich den Durchbruch ja jetzt. Dort ist es wirklich so, das der Köder einfach 20 Zentimeter hinter der Kante liegen muss und du den richtigen Spot sauber loten musst. Ich habe mitunter 2 Stunden Zeit nur für Loten investiert gehabt und siehe da:

Nie Plötzen und dann bei 3 verschiedenen Sessions mehr als 50 Rotaugen jeweils. Ich denke, der Hafen muss einfach richtig studiert werden, an den Brassen komme ich aber ohnehin nicht vorbei, vielleicht muss ich auch einfach nur mal wieder die Pose auspacken.

Im Nahbereich bis 20 Meter hatte ich aber egal wie keine Bisse..........

Edith: Hust Hust Döbel !?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann jetzt nicht adäquat auf die Plötzen-Brassen-Situation eingehen. Ausserdem hast Du Biss:
Frasse?

 Edith um Döbel: Wir reden grad nicht miteinander.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Keine Forellen, wäre aber toll, nur Brassen vorhanden, Wunschkind der Gedanken: Die Frasse..........

Maxi Mensch, da ist der Drill wohl zu Anstrengend gewesen. :vik:


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na ja, ihr habt ja auch schöne Forellengewässer bei euch- vermutlich sogar schönere, da in SA ja auch Echte Mittelgebirge vorhanden sind.
Aber darum geht's nicht, wichtig ist doch der Hannibal-Effekt: Egal welcher Schuppi, Haupsache der Plan geht auf!

Zu meinen Döbeln: Könnten sie sprechen, würden sie vermutich sagen: "Na dann geh doch zu Deiner kleinen Studi Koksforellenschlxxpe, mal sehen wer im Oktober mit nem Posenstrauss und ner Schachtel Frühstücsfleisch wieder angekrochen kommt..."


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal wieder erste Sahne der Herr FF! Du angelst verbissener und durchdachter als ich arbeite ... :q#6 



Uuuuuund:

:kSehr schöner Bericht Mr. Minimax!
Herzlichste Glückwünsche zur Trockefliegen-Forellen-Entjungferung! Und keine Bange - Döbel mögen Zicken sein, aber mit Geduld und Spucke wirste die auch wieder rum kriegen


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey Minimax - ein wahrer Literat Du bist...:vik:.
Macht wirklich Spaß deine Beiträge zu lesen - besonder "hic Rhodus hic salta" hat mir gut gefallen.
Mußte ich mir als Kind oft anhören...:q.
Dickes Petri zum hart erkämpften Rotpunktdöbel...#6
#h


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen lieben Dank für Euren netten Zuspruch Jungs. Es war mit Sicherheit mehr Fügung als harte Arbeit, vermutlich hat irgendeine gütige Flussgottheit mir die Hand geführt. Bin ja dieser Tage nicht der einzige Sportsmann der auf göttlichen Beistand hoffen muss..

Die Episode ist aber nicht uninteressant hinsichtlich der oben besprochenen Gewässerpools. In Brandenburg kann man also
für 85 Dollari eine unglaubliche Anzahl an Gewässern beangeln, wo von Riesiegen Seen bis kleinen Rinnsalen alles dabei ist. Und für 50 Dollari kriegt man eine erkleckliche Menge Salmogewässer hinzu, die in verschiedenen Landesteilen gelegen sind- und wenn ein Anfänger wie ich jetzt zwar nicht "mal eben so", aber lediglich mit einem Quäntchen Recherche und Vorbereitung an zweien davon Erfolg haben kann, dann ists um die Bestände vermutlich nicht so schlecht bestellt. 
Und das gleiche gilt für die anderen Fondgewässer: Wenn man ein bisserl recherchiert -da gibt's sehr viel im Netz- kann man schon "gute" Gewässer finden. Und wenn ein See oder Fluss oder Kanal tatsächlich mal ne (scheinbare) Niete ist, dann geht's zum nächsten, ist im Zweifelsfall ja nur 10 Minuten entfernt. (Wobei mein Hauptkriterium ja weniger
die Fischlis sind als idyllische Lage und die Anwesenheit von Fabelwesen ist)

Schaut euch mal diese Pracht an, gehört alles mir:
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/gewaesserverzeichniskarte


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dickes Petri Minimax! Wenn die Bedingungen widrig und man selber (noch) ungeschickt mit der Methode ist, ist jeder gefangene zielfisch mindestens 15cm länger zu bewerten! Und wie immer literarisch irgendwo zwischen Hemingway und Pratchett, vielen Dank! 
Ansonsten neid neid neid für eure angelei, ich hocke in einem Schulungsraum und versuche die Feinheiten des Personalvertretungsrechts weiter zu geben


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal diese Pracht an, gehört alles mir: http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/gewaesserverzeichniskarte




Da treibts mir als Bayer scho ein, zwei Tränchen ins Auge... #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Welpi schrieb:


> Da treibts mir als Bayer scho ein, zwei Tränchen ins Auge... #6



Blühende Landschaften..

 @Kochtopf: Volles Mitgefühl. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn Du einfach all Deinen Ärger und Frust an Deinen Schülern auslässt, ganz ungefiltert. Ich würds tun.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was glaubst du was ich die ganze Zeit tue?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr gut, vergiss bitte auch nicht, den unsichersten Teilnehmer zu isolieren und durch gezielte, wiederholte Microentwertungen fertigzumachen (Opfa-Prinzip). ("Vielleicht kann uns das Herr Sowieso erklären? Wobei, wohl mal wieder nicht. Ja Frau Mustermann, dann sagen sie uns bitte die Lösung..)


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hahaha Minimax, Du hast ja noch fiesere Gedankengänge als ich. 
Meine Trainees sind auch immer bei Gruppenaufgaben entzückt. Machst dich sicher noch beliebter mit Herr Kochtopf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bis das ganze Land mich kennt. :q







Härtester Wetterumschwung ever. Von 28 Grad auf 13 Grad runter, Regen, Sturm, Wolken, alles anders, eine Challenge, die ich Liebe.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Fantastic,
 sicher das es nicht heissen müßte Fanatic? Jedenfalls cool das Du bei dem seltsamen Wetter raus bist. Ist das nur ein Lichtreflex, mir scheint die Brasse auf dem vorletzten Bild ist jedenfalls von den Flossen her sehr ungewöhnlich gefärbt? (Also die bronzefarbene mit den rötlichen(?) Flossen)
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Fantastic,
> sicher das es nicht heissen müßte Fanatic? Jedenfalls cool das Du bei dem seltsamen Wetter raus bist. Ist das nur ein Lichtreflex, mir scheint die Brasse auf dem vorletzten Bild ist jedenfalls von den Flossen her sehr ungewöhnlich gefärbt? (Also die bronzefarbene mit den rötlichen(?) Flossen)
> hg
> Minimax



Die Rückenflosse war hell/dunkel. Auf die Schwanzflosse hatte ich nicht geachtet, kann sein das Jacke dahinter den Schein trügt. Insgesamt sind die Fische im Hafen aber durchweg hässlich und vom Fressen im Schlamm sind die Mäuler oft gefärbt.

Und das ich fanatischer Angler bin, fällt dir wohl recht spät auf. Sachen für morgen sind schon gepackt.  Wird dann aber etwas später, die Abendstunden.


E: Hab gerade das große Bild gecheckt, die hatte tatsächlich ne zweifarbige Schwanzflosse.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und das ich fanatischer Angler bin, fällt dir wohl recht spät auf.



Ja, jetzt wo Du es sagst, es gab schon ein-zwei Hinweise. Ultra in extremis:m

 Eigentlich ein sehr cooler Fisch, gleich zwei Flossen zweifarbig, und glaube auch dunkle Flecken auf dem Schuppenkleid. Ein echter Individualist, vielleicht wirst Du ihm einst wieder begegnen. Wahrscheinlich sogar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt wo Du es sagst, es gab schon ein-zwei Hinweise. Ultra in extremis:m
> 
> Eigentlich ein sehr cooler Fisch, gleich zwei Flossen zweifarbig, und glaube auch dunkle Flecken auf dem Schuppenkleid. Ein echter Individualist, vielleicht wirst Du ihm einst wieder begegnen. Wahrscheinlich sogar.



Öh, da ist die Elbe aber ein echt großes Becken für, um Bekanntschaften erneut zu treffen. Im Gefühl habe ich aber, das die Brassen irgendwie anders im Drill sind, von Zeit zu Zeit. Kleinere Fische haben Dampf wie die Jungs an der Strömungskante, die anderen Brassen wiederum Kämpfen wie typische Stillwasserfische und sind teils ein stückweit Größer.

Ob manche Brassen den Hafen nicht verlassen und dort ihr Leben lang bleiben?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja wenn sie dort fressem, schutz und sexualpartner finden... zudem ist es da wohl nicht besonders turbulent von den strömungsverhältnissen her... wieso sollten sie gehen?

Aber geile Fische, petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja wenn sie dort fressem, schutz und sexualpartner finden... zudem ist es da wohl nicht besonders turbulent von den strömungsverhältnissen her... wieso sollten sie gehen?
> 
> Aber geile Fische, petri!



Sauerstoffmangel, geringes Nahrungsangebot, Bootsverkehr, Kormoran (?). Ich hab nur einen einzigen mal gesehen. Keine Ahnung, ob die kleinen Brassen dann den Hafen verlassen und ob mehr der schwarzen Vögel am Wüten sind. 

Er ist ja jetzt nicht besonders tief, wird zum Einlauf hin flach (30 Zentimeter, alles verschlammt) und hat am Ende mehr Wasser. Die Plötzen ziehen ja definitiv rein und wieder raus. Im Winter ist der strömungsfreie Hafen ne ideale Anlaufstelle,weil die Fische dort ihr Winterquartier beziehen.

Allerdings lässt das unterschiedliche Drillverhalten der Fische den Schluss zu. Bei einem Schwarm hast du Drills wie auf Karpfen gefühlt, die anderen Fische aus anderen Schwärmen sind eher Mau. Die Elbfische haben weniger Zekarien, die Hafenfische scheinbar schon.

Die Könnten aber genauso aus dem kleinen Fluss kommen, der jetzt kaum Wasser hat, dort ist auch ein guter Stamm an Brassen bis 65 Zentimeter.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja wenn sie dort fressem, schutz und sexualpartner finden...


 tja, so sind sie, die Häfen dieser Welt..

 Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das viele Friedfische doch beachtliche Schweifgebiete haben, bzw. auch saisonale Wanderungen von vielen, vielen Kilometern unternehmen. (Pferdegründlinge z.B.) Gabs da nicht mal ne Besenderungsaktíon?
Andererseits deuten ja der Zerkarienbefall und die unterschiedlichen "Kampfesweisen" Deiner Brassen schon stabile Wohnverhältnisse an


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> tja, so sind sie, die Häfen dieser Welt..
> 
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das viele Friedfische doch beachtliche Schweifgebiete haben, bzw. auch saisonale Wanderungen von vielen, vielen Kilometern unternehmen. (Pferdegründlinge z.B.) Gabs da nicht mal ne Besenderungsaktíon?
> Andererseits deuten ja der Zerkarienbefall und die unterschiedlichen "Kampfesweisen" Deiner Brassen schon stabile Wohnverhältnisse an



Die Messungen sind aus Stillgewässern, Elbe mit Löchern und kleiner Fluss hinten dran, Hochwasser, und was weiß ich nicht alles, sind enorme Einflussfaktoren. Das Dingens wird man so nicht lösen können.

Morgen werde ich jedenfalls im Einlauf pickern und schauen, was dort geht, dahinter sieht das Wasser tiefer aus, vielleicht 50 Zentimeter. Leichte Strömung und viel Nahrung müsste dort durchlaufen, für Brassen ist es am Tage aber zu flach, ich glaube nicht, das diese sich in die Sonne stellen.

Kleinfisch, Döbel, Barsche vermute ich.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Freunde  des gepflegten Nackttanzes,
Wie ihr vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt gibt es bei uns ein paar Döbel. Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich quasi um sie rum angeln kann beim feedern? Der Rotaugenbestand ist relativ übersichtlich, ich würde sagen von 10 Fischen beim feedern sind mind. 6 Stück Döbel.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie ihr vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt gibt es bei uns ein paar Döbel. Habt ihr ne Idee *wie ich quasi um sie rum angeln* kann beim feedern?



Kochtopf, mein Kochtopf- ausgerechnet DU? ich bin erschüttert.

 Auch wenn ich Dein Ansinnen nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen kann, muss ichs dennoch respektieren. Problem ist natürlich, das der besteste Fisch der Welt praktisch alles frisst.
 Zunächst würde ich die Ködergröße reduzieren: Aber Maden mag Mr. Chub halt auch gerne. Wie wäre ein Versuch mit dem im Herbst so viel dskutierten Weizen? Oder sogar Hanfkörnlein? (Da würd ich mir einfach ne Dose vorgekochten ANgelhanf bestellen, sehr komfortabel). Winzig und Vegetarisch hört sich auf jeden Fall eher Plötzig als Döbelig an..
 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich würde mal Kirschen probieren ... einer der wenigen Köder auf den ich noch nie einen Döbel gefangen hab. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Methodfeeder scheint heute zu laufen an der Talsperre. 

Bis jetzt 6 Brassen alle um die 50cm, Rotaugen mit 30 und Karpfen mit.... Ich schätze mal 75cm will noch gemessen werden ^^

Edit: so kann man sich irren. Waren 84cm


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn ich Feeder möchte ich gerne Rotaugen und Brassen statt Döbeln, denen stelle ich lieber mit Pose und Brot oder Tulip nach... Hmmm Kirsche wäre dafür aber mal interessant ^^

@Xianeli: Petri! Das ist ein ordentlicher Klopper!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin wieder zurück von Flüßlein und See...


...zäh, aber der Plan ging auf. Bilder und Bericht folgen ... nur so viel, ich habe endlich einen ehrlichen Grund, mir einen neuen Friedfischkescher zu kaufen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war einmal Zeuge, wie ein Döbel auf Kirsche gefangen wurde, von einem ganz kleinen, feinen alten Herrn aus Polen. Es war vor 2 Jahren an der Stelle wo es so gut im Herbst mit dem Tulip geklappt hat. Er schob sich auf dem anderen Ufer zwischen zwei Büschen ganz vorsichtig ans Wasser, von Kopf bis Fuss in Tarnfarbe mit passendem Hut, und einer sehr kurzen straffen Rute mit Grundmontage. Wir erkannten uns als Angehörige eines besonderen Ordens und grüßten uns höflich. Der winzige Meister warf parallel zum Ufer aus, ein Zucken an der Rutenspitze, und dann hing ein Johnnie, wie ich ihn irgendwann mal fangen möchte. Nach dem Drill zog ich die Mütze und erkundigte mich nach seinem Köder. Da hielt er eine etwa Tomatengroße Kirsche hoch und sagte: "Kiiiirschenzait iiist Diiiebelzait!" Ich war beeindruckt und beklagte meine erfolglosen Döbelstudien. Freundlich antwortete er: "Na da vor Ihre Fiieße steht doch eina, hinter die Stein."
Tja, so war das also. Ich hab ihn nie wiedergesehen, schade, mit dem würd ich gern mal plauschen. Den Döbel vor meinen Füßen hab auch nie wiedergesehen.
hg
Minimax


 @ Xianeli, ui, Petri zum Dickfisch!
 @ Andal, hallo schön das Du wieder da bist!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Habe auch schon öfter gehört das Kirschen gut für Döbel sein sollen. Es können auch die eingelegten sein, diese müssen aber etwas anders angeködert werden damit sie nicht gleich flöten gehen weil sie so weich sind. 

Petri Dank euch. Hat Laune gemacht an der 2lb Rute


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Als kleiner Junge bin ich einige male nach Österreich zu einem Freund meines Vaters gefahren, der eine riesige Eigenjagd besaß, auf der sich einige Forellenbäche befanden.
Während Vater und Kumpel mit jagen und flugangeln auf Forellen beschäftigt waren, erhielt ich den Auftrag soviele Döbel wie möglich zu fangen - es gab 1 DM für jedes Kg.
Bedingung war, dass ich nur Kirschen verwendete und keine Forellen fing.
Das klappte so halbwegs, obwohl weit und breit keinerlei Kirschbäume standen.
Da ich damals aber ein geldgieriger kleiner Gangster war, habe ich, sobald ich unbeobachtet war, sofort auf Grashüpfer oder Wurm umgerüstet.
Das war erheblich effektiver. Schließlich benötigte ich ein Fernglas und ein Puma Messer.
 Das war für einen 6..7..8.. jährigen Jungen äusserst lukrativ.. ich schwamm im Geld..:vik:.
Kirschen kann man nehmen - muß man aber nicht....
Petri#h


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass Döbelfänge auf Kirsche reine Mythen wären. Wahrscheinlich irgendein Übersetzungsfehler eines überarbeiteten Mönchs aus dem 15. Jahrhundert, der die Schriften des heiligen Petrus falsch interpretiert hat. Möglicherweise hieß dort "Döbel mit Kirschen schmecken" und nicht "Kirschen schmecken Döbeln" ...
Seither lernt jeder Petrijünger in der Prüfungsvorbereitung, dass man Dickköppe mit Kirschen fangen kann. Und wahrscheinlich sind schon tausende daran verzweidelt.
Und nun ... Anyway - Ich bleib' bei meiner Meinung und lasse mich da nicht von Tatsachen aus dem Konzept bringen


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So isses auch richtich...alternative Fakten sind besser...#6#6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Insgesamt scheint da was dran zu sein mit den Döbeln und den Kirschen- und wie ein roter Faden zieht sich durch alle Berichte die Abwesenheit von Kirschbäumen am Gewässer.

 Wahrscheinlich liegts daran, das ne Kirsche ein stattlicher Köder ist, und so eben der großmäulige Döbel, der ja ohnehin für seinen allumfassenden Appetit bekannt ist, der einzige ist, der sich so ne dicke Kugel reinschlürfen kann, zumal treibend
 angeboten. So ists vermutlich auch mit den großen Leberstücken oder dicken Tulipwürfeln.  Es wird also nicht das (eh kaum vorhandene) Aroma sein, sondern Größe und Farbe, was hinter der Kirschgeschichte steckt?
 Meinen ersten etwas besseren Döbel an der oben beschriebenen Stelle fing ich dann nämlich einige Monate später auch auf nen dicken roten Weichboillie.

 Übrigens Jungs, ich liebe das AB und uns Angler: Da fragt Freund Kochtopf nach einem Köder, um Döbel zu vermeiden, und mit tödlicher Präzision fangen wir an, über klassische Döbelköder zu diskutieren.|supergri


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn man ein Gewässer beangelt, an dem tatsächlich Kirschbäume stehen, kann man leicht feststellen, dass sich die Fische zur Fruchtreife regelrecht auf Kirschen eistellen - dann sind die mit anderen Ködern kaum noch zu fangen.. .
An Gewässern ohne Kirschbäume sollte man unbedingt anfüttern und dabei einige Kirschen zerdrücken.
 Obwohl ich seit 50 Jahren den Döbel mit großer Leidenschaft beangel, wüsste ich keinen Köder der Döbel abstößt - die fressen wirklich alles.. .


PS: Es gibt übrigens einen Köder, welcher alle Anderen um Längen schlägt und leicht zu beschaffen ist; ein 8-10cm langer, lebender Döbel löst oft regelrechte Tumulte aus.. .
Man führt einen 4er Haken an 16-18er Schnur vorne ins Maul ein, so dass die Schnur durch die Kiemen nach hinten geführt wird und zieht das Vorfach dann mittels Ködernadel duch den Schwanz.
Wenn man den KöFi einfach nur durch die Nase oder Lippe anködert, verhindert die Schnur dass der Fisch richtig genommen werden kann - Döbel greifen kleine Fische nur von vorne... .
So habe ich früher, als die Loire noch schwarz vor Döbeln war, echte Massenfänge von ü60ern verbuchen können.
Das war ganz einfach der einzig mögliche Köder, wenn man nicht ständig Kleinfisch fangen wollte.. .


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo,


meine Erfolge mit Kirschen auf Aitel/Döbel vor über 55 Jahren waren eher bescheiden. Man hörte auch immer wieder davon, sah aber selten ältere Angler damit, eigentlich kann ich mich nur an zwei erinnern. Ein richtiger Knüller waren aber Maikäfer (damals gabs noch welche), da ging die Post ab.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gut, andersrum: wie kann ich um die Pkötzen Drumherum fischen?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gut, andersrum: wie kann ich um die Pkötzen Drumherum fischen?



Ah, jetzt reden wir! Na ja, wie schon oben geschrieben, könnt ich mir vorstellen das kleine vegetarische Partikel ziemlich gut und selektiv auf Plötzen funktionieren könnten- Weizen, Hanf, Auch Reis oder Spaghettistückchen. Natürlich mögen das auch andere kleinmäulige Friedfische.
 Auch sagt man, das besonders Anis eine Lockwirkung auf Rotaugen hat- und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Mystic eine echte Wirkung besonders auf Deinen Zielfisch hat. 
 Ein gutes, wirksames Futter ist Sensas 3000 Gros Gardons-
 Auch hier, versammeln sich gefühlt eher Plötzen am Futterplatz.
 Ich bin aber sicher, dass die üblichen Verdächtigen mehr und bessere Strategien auf Rotaugen beitragen können..


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit den Kirschen auf Aiteln ist es wie mit dem Räucherlachs auf Störe. Ich nehm  doch nichts als Köder, was ich selber gerne esse für Fische, die ich nicht verzehre!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt reden wir! Na ja, wie schon oben geschrieben, könnt ich mir vorstellen das kleine vegetarische Partikel ziemlich gut und selektiv auf Plötzen funktionieren könnten- Weizen, Hanf, Auch Reis oder Spaghettistückchen. Natürlich mögen das auch andere kleinmäulige Friedfische.
> Auch sagt man, das besonders Anis eine Lockwirkung auf Rotaugen hat- und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Mystic eine echte Wirkung besonders auf Deinen Zielfisch hat.
> Ein gutes, wirksames Futter ist Sensas 3000 Gros Gardons-
> Auch hier, versammeln sich gefühlt eher Plötzen am Futterplatz.
> Ich bin aber sicher, dass die üblichen Verdächtigen mehr und bessere Strategien auf Rotaugen beitragen können..



Hmm ich dachte er wollte drumherum Fischen


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schon Ausonius erwähnte in seiner "Mosella" das feine aber Grätenreiche und leicht verderbliche Fleisch des Döbels... wenn ich mal einen guten Fleischwolf habe würde ich die Probe aufs Exempel machen


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schon Ausonius erwähnte in seiner "Mosella" das feine aber Grätenreiche und leicht verderbliche Fleisch des Döbels... wenn ich mal einen guten Fleischwolf habe würde ich die Probe aufs Exempel machen



Also da sollte man sich doch lieber an Laichräuber und Schädlinge halten, wie Forellen, Zander, Aale und Barsche, die in so vielen eigentlich guten Döbelgewässern die Bestände gefährden. In vielen kleinen Mittelgebirgsflüssen und Bächen hat das verdammte Salmonidenunkraut bereits so überhand genommen, dass ganze Flussregionen danach benannt worden sind. Skandalös.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Als (Über-) Lebensmittel kann man den Döbel durchaus einstufen. Aber ein Genussmittel würde ich ihn jetzt nicht nennen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bericht von der letzten Woche...

Angefangen hat es am Samstag. Und damit auch gleich das Fazit dieses Tages. Angler, kommst du nach Hückelhoven, geh nicht zum Rupp. Ausgeschämte Preise, nachdeklarieren der Ware, die man beireits in Händen hält, sauunfreundlich und dazu eine sehr zänkische Chefin. Von solchen Schmankerln, wie halbtoten Maden, die man erst wieder mühsam „reanimieren“ muss und solchen Highlights, wie einem (1!) 40 gr. Birnenblei zu 2,35 € ganz zu schweigen. Das Blei haben wir natürlich unter hämischen Bemerkungen nicht erworben.

Am Sonntag dann an die Wurm. Die, nicht der! 

Im Ergebnis eine schöne 57er Barbe, die für dieses 4 m Bächlein schon einen nennenswerten Fisch abgibt. Gefischt ganz klassisch. Mit einem Run Leger Rig, 8er Drennan Specialist Haken und sehr vielen Maden in der Fütterung.  Eine Methode die mit einer sehr leichten Grundrute an so kleinen Gewässern eigentlich immer erfolgreich ist. Die Fische können da einfach nicht anders...





Am Montag Abend dann, bis zum Sonntag Mittag, an den Vereinssee zur zweiten Runde. Dort herrscht vor  allem ein gleichmäßiges Wehklagen, weil die Karpfen nicht so wollen, wie sie sollen. Laichzeit, Vollmond, Wind zu viel, oder zu wenig. Alle Register der Ausreden werden und wurden gezogen. Aber wegen den Karpfen war ich auch nicht da.

Um es kurz zu machen, der Plan, mein Plan ging auf. Brachse und Schleie wurden erbeutet – ausschließlich auf gelbe, grüne Mixe von 16er Top Secret Boilies und gelben und weißen 10er Pop Ups...









Brachse 67 cm und damit schon in Richtung der etwas besseren im See.
Schleie 54 cm und eher der Durchschnitt.





Und endlich ein rechtschaffener Grund, mir einen neuen Friedfischkescher zuzulegen. Bei der Landung der Brachse hat er (endlich) die Grätsche gemacht. 

Alles in Allem eine sehr gelungene Woche. Nicht zu heiss, praktisch kein Regen, jedenfalls keiner, den man als Übel hätte benennen können und eine, wie immer, recht angenehme Zeit an den Vereinsgewässern. Im August geht’s dann wieder an die Rur und  die Wurm, wo ich mit den Aiteln noch ein Händel zu fechten habe.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri lieber Andal,
 zu den schönen Fischen und der tollen Angelwoche. Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht und die Bilder- sehe ich da auf dem ersten im Hintegrund "the Mardon"? Taugt der was, ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen meinen auszuprobieren. Die Wurm mit der blitzblanken Barbe muss ja ein traumhaftes Flüsschen sein.
 Auch die anderen beiden Fische scheinen in besonder guter Verfassung zu sein.
 Das mit dem Kescher hört sich ein bisschen so an, als hätte das offenbar ungeliebte Gerät einen kleinen "Unfall" erlitten, um Platz für neues zu schaffen..
 Herzliche Grüße,
 Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Also ich kann den Mardon wirklich sehr empfehlen. Grad wenn der Wind die Uferpflanzen bewegt und es mühsam wird, die Spitze zu beobachten. Eine sehr feine, direkte und primane Bissanzeige.

Mit der Wurm hast du Recht. Ein sehr ruhiges und angenehmes Bächlein. Leider sehr "kultiviert". Strukturen muss man echt suchen, wobei die vermeintlich langweiligen Strecken tatsächlich die besseren sind.

Auch mit dem Kescher hast du nicht ganz Unrecht. Endlich freie Bahn, mir einen längeren Drennan zuzulegen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dickes Petri Andal. Sehr schöne Fische konntest du deinem Gewässer entlocken. 

Ist das der Angelladen im Verkaufszentrum oder der in der Nähe der Polizei in der Innenstadt?  

Das mit dem Kescher Kenn ich nur zu gut. Habe ich mit meinem auch so gehandhabt und mir noch vor dem "Unfall" den 2teiligen von Mika bestellt weil der genau in den doppelten ladeboden vom Auto passt und so immer mit dabei ist


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ist das der Angelladen im Verkaufszentrum oder der in der Nähe der Polizei in der Innenstadt?



An der Straße nach Baal, gleich neben der Shell Tankstelle.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fische Genosse WaM! Ein herzliches Petri Heil aus dem Herzen der Republik.
Der Mardon fasziniert mich, allein schon weil ich bei Google nix dazu finde. Hat einer der Herren Minimax oder Andal weitergehende Infos?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann weiß ich wo du meinst. Ist dann der bei der Polizei bzw du beschreibst es besser ^^ 

Ja war neulich dort drin als ich bei meiner Oma war ( Fußweg ca 250m bis zu dem Angelladen ( in dem Seniorenzentrum bzw diese betreutes wohnen Einrichtung... ))

Hab mir letzte mal auch gedacht das ich dort nie wieder rein gehe. Bedienen wollte man mich anscheinend nicht. Private Gespräche schienen Vorrang zu haben... So habe ich nach 10 Minuten warten den Notkauf zurück gelegt und nur ne billige stippe für meinen Sohn gekauft weil ich seine vergessen hatte und es von dort weiter nach Holland ging. Seltsames Geschäftskonzept


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe den von Minimax und er funzt eimapfrei. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht. Wobei ich noch einen für meinen Freund Reiner brauchen könnte...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann nur beitragen, das ich die zwei einzigen Exemplare aus einen verwunschenen Angelladen herausgetragen habe- und das es im Netz nichts zu finden gibt. Irgendwo in den Tiefen unseres Threads hab ich ein Detailfoto gepostet, und ich denke, ein guter Metallbastler kann das Teil mit Leichtigkeit reverse-engineeren. 
 Viel wichtiger scheints mir allerdings zu sein, unseren Mann an der Wurm zu debriefen#h:
 Ok, ich sehe einen Wiesenfluss vor mir, manchmal 4 m breit, 1-2 m tief, manchmal  8 m breit, aber dafür flacher. Der Uferbewuchs ist lästig, aber noch ist der Fluss selbst frei. Letzte Ephemeras tanzen, aber deren Party ist vorbei. Die Stechmücken sind lästig, aber aushaltbar- dafür sorgen die ungwöhnlich vielen Kleinlibellen, die über dem Wasser und den Wiesen patroullieren und sich necken. Wir sehen plätschernde Flachpunkte an denen der Sand sichtbar ist, lange, leider begradigte Strecken mit Wasserpflanzen, und natürlich die tiefen Kurven und Gumpen, wo -wäre es in Norddeutschland- die Aaaljungs kampieren...
 Wie seid ihr vorgegangen, und was heisst "viele Maden"? und 
 was war der Hakenköder? Wie vermeidet man die Kleinis?
 Lieber Andal, Du merkst, dein wunderschönes Barbenphoto hat meine Kleinfluss-meiner-verlorenen-Kindheit-Saite getriggert, bitte schreib doch noch etwas zur Wurm..
 vielen Dank, Entschuldigung fürs penetrante Nachfragen,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich muss deine Vorstellungen von der Wurm leider jäh zerstören. Das ist leider viel mehr ein Ablaufgerinne, denn der romantische Niederungsfluss. Aber sein eher abschreckendes Aussehen und die Geringheit macht ihn, neben der Nichtvergabe von Gastkarten auch so anziehend für mich. Fisch ist definitiv drin.

Die Fischerei ist recht einfach. Eine leichte Grundmontage. Viele Maden bedeutet mindestens einen halben Liter für einen Nachmittag. Besser etwas mehr, dazu die gleiche Menge gekochter Hanf und auch lieber in den Abend hinein angeln.

Das klingt jetzt für so einen Bach relativ viel. Aber es ist genug Fisch vorhanden, dass es auch gefressen wird. Die Kleinfische muss man dabei halt einfach in Kauf nehmen und bei nicht zu kleinen Haken geht es auch ganz easy. 

Idealerweise legt man auch pro Angler zwei Plätze an und pendelt mit sehr leichtem Gepäck nach jedem Fisch hin und her. Die Kleinheit des Gewässers bringt leider auch schnell viel Unruhe an den Platz. Es geht aber auch mit nur einem Platz. Dann macht man sich eben nach einem Fisch eine schöne Tasse Tee...


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey Andal - petri zu der schönen Angelwoche!
Die Hungerbarbe ist für die Wurm schon ein ordentlicher Fisch.
Das ist jetzt nicht gerade das Gewässer meiner Wahl, aber seit wann gibt es denn keine Gastkarten mehr?
Und warum? Der Bach war eigentlich nie überlaufen.. .
Petri


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meines Wissens nach gibt es für die Wurm (ab Mündung Rur aufwärts...) nur Erlaubnisse für die Mitglieder in den Vereinen der Interessengemeinschaften. Ich habe aber auch in fünf Jahren dort noch keinen Angler gesehen, oder getroffen. Maximal mal ein, zwei Plätze, die aussahen, als ob dort wer gefischt hat. Mir soll es Recht sein, da ich Kleingewässer sehr schätze.

Die Barbe war offensichtlich ein abgelaichter Rogner. Daher auch so spindelig. Aber gewehrt hat sie sich topfit. Es soll wohl auch Barben bis 70 cm dort geben. Das werde ich dann beim nächsten Tripp im August antesten - mit vielen Maden und Hanf!


----------



## prinzbitburg112

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Andal. Sehr schöne Fische konntest du deinem Gewässer entlocken.
> 
> Ist das der Angelladen im Verkaufszentrum oder der in der Nähe der Polizei in der Innenstadt?



Rischtisch #6


----------



## prinzbitburg112

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> aber seit wann gibt es denn keine Gastkarten mehr?
> Und warum? Der Bach war eigentlich nie überlaufen.. .
> Petri



Es gab noch nie Gastkarten für die Wurm...nur für die Rur OHNE H !!!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So... neuer Kescherstecken ist auch besorgt. Zebco Cool Senken- und Kescherstab in 3 m. Sicher ginge es etwas leichter, aber das Teil ist erstunlich schlank und hebt locker einen 10 Ltr. Eimer voller Wasser. Der sollte mich dann auch wieder ein paar Jahre aushalten. Kescherköpfe verschleiße ich natürlich schneller. Verbrauchsmaterial!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich flicke meine Netze immer :m
Mir fehlt ein leichter Kopf mit Gummierung der auch ne ernsthafte schleie oder Barbe fasst aber noch halbwegs transportabel ist


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Löcher in den Netzen sind das geringste Übel. Ich hab oft recht "blöde" Ufer und da müssen sie auch mal richtig hart ran und sicher heben.

Wegen den gummierten Köpfen, schau mal bei 
www.angelhaack.de


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Freut mich, dann hoffe ich sehr, dass Du den Stab und den ausstehenden Kopf an seine Grenzen führen wirst.

 Überhaupt, liebe Ükels, wie haltet irs mit euren Keschern, welche Sachzwänge und Vorlieben hab ihr so- da haben wir ja kaum drüber geplaudert.

 Ich mag sehr die Ovale Form mit umlaufendem Bügel- Riesenkescher brauch ich nicht (|rolleyes) und die Form ist in meinen kleinen, am Rand häufig krautigen Fliessgewässern von Vorteil. Einst schwor ich auf den kleineren Klappbarbelspoon von Korum, nun ists mir zuviel Gehampel und ich benutze starre Modelle-
 Hauptsache sie passen in den Geschirrspüler
 Bin ich mit kleinem Gepäckunterwegs, hab ich dafür nen kurzgeteilten (50cm) Telestock von 2,50 dabei- wobei mir mein aktuelles Modell eigentlich zu schwer ist, mein idealer Telestock wurde letztes Jahr vom Fluss entführt)
 Hab ich das Futteral mit dabei, ist irgendein zweiteiliger Telestock von ich glaube 3m, den hab ich aber relegiert zugunsten eines schickeren Steckstocks.

 Und Ihr so?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Am liebsten ovale Spoons mit nicht zu tiefem Netz. Mittlere Größe.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe ein Monstergroßfischnetz (jungfräulich), einen Spinnkescher und einen Tubertini Forellenkescherkopf mit Nylonnetz, dazu einen dreimeter stab der auf ca. 1,20 teleskopierbar ist  und einen filigraneren 200cm in 60cm Stab. Da wir fiese Steilufer haben kommen der Tubertini samt Stab meist zu ihrem Recht, ich hätte gernen einen Allzwecklöffel mit Gummi der für 95% meiner Gefangenen Fische ausreicht samt etwas stabileren und dennoch gut transportierbaren Stab (werfe Haack mal checken, danke, o WaM!)
Komme gerade vom Aalansitz heim. Der Kumpel ganz links hatte einen 25er Döbel, ich ganz rechts hatte einen fingerlangen Döbel (leider keinen Biss auf ihn bekommen) und einen knapp unmaßigen Aal von 49,9 cm (der deswegen wieder schwimmt) während mein BFB in der Mitte hatte, Sidley unser versenge ihn, fünf Aale zwischen 60 und 79cm. Man könnte meinen wir hätten sie mit unserer Unfähigkeit zu ihm getrieben... alle drei hatten die selben Köder und Montagen und wir saßen auf 20meter in der Reihe. Ufernah ging nix (außer dem Minidöbel an der Centrepin) aber im tiefen im Pisswarmen Wasser gab es Bambule. Endlose Fehlbissorgien und Kinskies der Stufen 1-3 waren die Folge. Normalerweise hatte ich an meiner Stelle sehr gut gefangen aber irgendeine dumme Sau hat mein kleines Bäumchen unter dem die aale immer standen umgeknickt ubd nun hängt es quasi in meiner Stelle.
Ich habe mir btw aus Interesse Soft Strand von Drennan in 10lbs gekauft weil mir das Klemmen von stahlvorfächern aufs reproduktionsorgan schlägt - lässt sich fast wie Mono verarbeiten  (Clinchknoten mit drei Wicklungen schickt dabei) und ist wunderbar geschmeidig. Da Hechte eher ein akademisches problem sind denke ich damit den idealen Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und Komfort gefunden zu haben.
Ist  natürlich nicht wirklich Friedfischrelevant aber da einige hier gerne mal nach links oder rechts gucken womöglich eine Sünde wert.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Monstergroßfischnetz (jungfräulich), einen Spinnkescher und einen Tubertini Forellenkescherkopf mit Nylonnetz, dazu einen dreimeter stab der auf ca. 1,20 teleskopierbar ist und einen filigraneren 200cm in 60cm Stab. Da wir fiese Steilufer haben kommen der Tubertini samt Stab meist zu ihrem Recht, ich hätte gernen einen Allzwecklöffel mit Gummi der für 95% meiner Gefangenen Fische ausreicht samt etwas stabileren und dennoch gut transportierbaren Stab (werfe Haack mal checken, danke, o WaM!)
> Komme gerade vom Aalansitz heim. Der Kumpel ganz links hatte einen 25er Döbel, ich ganz rechts hatte einen fingerlangen Döbel (leider keinen Biss auf ihn bekommen) und einen knapp unmaßigen Aal von 49,9 cm (der deswegen wieder schwimmt) während mein BFB in der Mitte hatte, Sidley unser versenge ihn, fünf Aale zwischen 60 und 79cm. Man könnte meinen wir hätten sie mit unserer Unfähigkeit zu ihm getrieben... alle drei hatten die selben Köder und Montagen und wir saßen auf 20meter in der Reihe. Ufernah ging nix (außer dem Minidöbel an der Centrepin) aber im tiefen im Pisswarmen Wasser gab es Bambule. Endlose Fehlbissorgien und Kinskies der Stufen 1-3 waren die Folge. Normalerweise hatte ich an meiner Stelle sehr gut gefangen aber irgendeine dumme Sau hat mein kleines Bäumchen unter dem die aale immer standen umgeknickt ubd nun hängt es quasi in meiner Stelle.
> Ich habe mir btw aus Interesse Soft Strand von Drennan in 10lbs gekauft weil mir das Klemmen von stahlvorfächern aufs reproduktionsorgan schlägt - lässt sich fast wie Mono verarbeiten (Clinchknoten mit drei Wicklungen schickt dabei) und ist wunderbar geschmeidig. Da Hechte eher ein akademisches problem sind denke ich damit den idealen Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und Komfort gefunden zu haben.
> Ist natürlich nicht wirklich Friedfischrelevant aber da einige hier gerne mal nach links oder rechts gucken womöglich eine Sünde wert.



 Moin Kochtopf,
 vielen Dank für den nächtlichen Bericht, dem der Kinski noch gut anzumerken ist- und Petri zum Zielfisch. Ich stelle mir grade vor, wie Du drohend den FInger gegen den umgefallenen Baum schüttelst und ihn anbrüllst... Aber Hauptsache Du bist mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen!
  Jetzt gilts ja zu überlegen, was der Buddy anders gemacht hat, das die Fische hingen, du sagst ja selbst das ausweislich der Fehlbisse auch an Deinem Köder Interesse bestand- Und bei der Quote kanns ja kein totaler Zufall sein. irgend ein winziges Detail bei MHaken, Montage, Anköderung.. oder ein Sekunde mehr oder weniger beim Abheben des Aaltelefons..


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Bissverwertung ist das eine, aber dass er gefühlt das doppelte an Bissen hatte als wir anderen beiden zusammen macht ratlos... mit in klassischer Manier aufgezogenem Wurm hakte ich meinen Aal tatsächlich ganz vorne im Maul - also bissen die ********rle auch noch extrem Spitz. Unterm Strich finde ich es aber cool das so gute fänge noch möglich sind an der Fulle.

Apropos gute Fänge: lebt denn der alte Holzgeo noch?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die die Beobachtung schon sehr oft mit einem Kollegen gemacht das die Montage und Köder nicht alles ist. Da gibt es noch mehr Faktoren ( Haken, Schnur, etc) 

Mehrmals saßen wir an der kleinen Talsperre auf einem Steg zusammen. Nachdem bei ihm erstmal nix ging und ich schon mehrere Brassen, kleinen Karpfen und andere Fische fing probierte er meine Montage aus... 2 Std später noch immer kein Biss. Er äußerte Die vermutung das es evtl am Futterplatz bzw der Stelle generell läge ( unsere 4 Ruten waren in einem Radius von 10m). Also tauschten wir durch und kurz nach den tauschen fing ich an seiner Stelle, er aber nichts bei mir obwohl es vorher durchgängig Aktion gab. 

Das ganze hatten wir mehrmals und auch an einem anderen Gewässer. Gleicher Köder, gleiches Futter,  gleiche Montage und gleicher Platz garantieren nicht die gleichen Erfolge. Da steckt noch viel mehr dahinter. Wusste nur mal gerne was alles. 
Mittlerweile geht er garnicht mehr mit mir Angeln was ich schade finde. Denn ich bin wohl einer der wenigen die lieber zu zweit am Wasser sitzen. 

Großer Unterschied liegt bei uns in den großen Komponenten. Während ich gerne mal Geld in die Hand nehme darf es bei ihm, übertrieben gesagt, nix kosten


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein Unterschied war Mentholzigarrilos zu normalen Kippen... evtl war der Mentholgestank an den Händen störend


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Haken, Vorfachmaterial, Vorfachlänge, Hauptschnur auch alles identisch?  |sagnix


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja schlagartig scheuchen stroft und Gamakatsu während der billigkram des glückspilzes auch mit blankem haken gefangen hätte :m Kumpel nummer zwei hat identische schnur und kleinteile und hat wie gesagt schlecht gefangen


----------



## schomi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Solche Phänomene gibt es.
Es gibt Angelkameraden neben denen fange ich immer nichts oder deutlich weniger.
Es gibt aber auch Angelkameraden neben denen ich besser fange als die anderen.
Das ist nicht heute so und morgen anders.
Ich bin immer schlechter gegenüber bestimmten Kameraden und immer besser gegenüber anderen Kameraden.
Ich denke das hat etwas mit einem so genannten Fisch-Gen zu tun.
Dieses Gen ist bei Anglern unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. Je nachdem welche Konstellationen zusammen kommen ist das Angelergebnis: der eine fängt mehr und der andere weniger. 

Aber insgesamt zählt ja nicht das Ergebnis sonder das Erlebnis.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meist fange ich besser als er, das macht es ja so schlimm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da sprachen die Leute, ich solle mal Stippen, das tat ich auch. Allerdings nicht mit Pose, ganz im Gegenteil, ich war Stickern! 

HAHA


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Sehr schön! #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri, Fantastic, schöner bunter Korb. Wie sieht denn so ne Stickermontage aus?
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Fantastic, schöner bunter Korb. Wie sieht denn so ne Stickermontage aus?
> hg
> Minimax



Einfach nur das 16er-Haken Picker-Rig. Man ist ja mit der Whip je nach Situation sehr schnell am Angeln, legt das Ding gar nicht erst aus der Hand. Das kann hier und dort zum Drop-Shot mutieren, je nach Gewässer auch ein "um die Ecke" Angeln zur Folge haben.

Ich hatte es jetzt einige "Sessions" verfeinert, weil die Details sehr, sehr wichtig sind, sonst verliert man die Fische, zum anderen ist das Handling, nun ja, anders. :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und dann also auch Bisserkennung über Spitze oder Schnurstraffung?
 Auf jeden fall ne coole Idee und im Grunde sehr konsequent- reduce to the max.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Und dann also auch Bisserkennung über Spitze oder Schnurstraffung?
> Auf jeden fall ne coole Idee und im Grunde sehr konsequent- reduce to the max.



Es ist schlicht ein anderer Weg, der viele Gedankengänge von Grundauf ändert und es ist recht "kompliziert", weil die Handstange die Anforderungen erfüllen muss. Smarte Spitze, aber hartes Rückgrad.

Das wird eines der Spezialprojekte für den Winter, um einen kleinen Knaller zu zünden, weil es tatsächlich mal etwas anderes ist, daher werde ich jetzt die "wichtigen" Details mal weglassen.  

Man sägt ja an seinem eigenen Ast. |rolleyes


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist verständlich, da bin ich sehr auf den Artikel dazu gespannt. Von mir gibt's leider nur Anekdotisches,

Liebe Jungs, 

Ich war am Wochenende noch vollauf mit meinem Forellen-Fliegen-Projekt beschäftigt. Ein großer Fortschritt ist, das Mein Schleich- und Spähfähigkeiten offenbar gewachsen sind (um das fehlende Wurfvermögen auszugleichen) und so konnte ich am Sa und So feststellen, dass sich in Wahrheit doch ziemlich viele Forellen an den von mir beangelten Abschnitten tummeln, und mit Vorsicht und Geduld ist es möglich sich sehr nah anzuschleichen- so konnte ich fasziniert ganz neue Einblicke gewinnen. Zum Beispiel: Wie sie völliges Desinteresse an meiner Trockenfliege zeigen; Wie sie meine hyperrealistischen Nymphen ignorieren; wie meine klassischen Nassfliegen unbeachtet an ihrer Nase vorbeitreiben, und wie sie etwas gelangweilt zur Seite schwimmen um meinen Streamern Platz zu machen. Eine gute Fliegenrute zeichnet sich vor allem durch den bissfesten Korkgriff aus...
Gestern hat sich doch eine erbarmt und wohl aus Langeweile oder Mitleid meine Nymphe genommen. Aus Dankbarkeit, und weil sie so eine markante, frische Reiherschnabelverletzung direkt auf dem Deez hatte, hab ich das tapfere Fischlein (Ich musste an Schubert denken) seiner Wege ziehen lassen- und konnte es heute gesund und munter in einer tiefen Rinne stehend beobachten. Fand ich irgendwie gut.

Aber dann: Eine weitere Forelle zeigte nach anfänglicher Vergrämung und ca. 20min atemloser, verkrampfter Regungslosigkeit meinerseits doch träges Interesse an meiner vorbeitreibenden Trockenfliege, drehte sich langsam, näherte sich mit ein zwei Flossenschlägen... kurz verharrend zum Zielen und dann, mit einem satten, mächtigen Schwall verschwand 

sie wieder in der Tiefe, tödlich beleidigt von der Frechheit einer gar nicht so schlechten Ukel, mit der weder die Fliege, die Forelle und schon garnicht ich gerechnet hatten und die wie ein Dartpfeil ihr die Fliege vor der Nase wegschnappte. Manchmal ist es schon nicht leicht, das Konzept "schonend zurücksetzen" einzuhalten. Aber, man soll sich über jeden Fisch freuen, und im Grunde hat mich die Ukel ja auch entschneidert. (_Freches kleines Mistvieh, hast mir den einzigen Biss des Tages versaut, in der Ukelhölle sollst du schmoren, der Hecht soll Dich holen!)_ 
Da wusste ich, irgendwie hab ich der Flussgottheit in den Champagner gepinkelt, und bin nach Hause gefahren. 
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer Minimax|wavey:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ ja, schon wieder ein schönes Beispiel für die Chuzpe (nord-) ostdeutscher Friedfische, Dein Ukel ;-) 
Manchmal strotzen sie vor Kraft, manchmal vor Selbstbewußtsein, häufiger kombinieren die Zonen-Friedfische beide Eigenschaften.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ja, schon wieder ein schönes Beispiel für die Chuzpe (nord-) ostdeutscher Friedfische, Dein Ukel ;-)
> Manchmal strotzen sie vor Kraft, manchmal vor Selbstbewußtsein, häufiger kombinieren die Zonen-Friedfische beide Eigenschaften.



Mensch Geo,
 schön das Du Dich mal wieder meldest, ich hoffe Du ist wohlauf.
 Da hat ja meine kühne Ukelei ja sozusagen noch als ein Köderfisch der besonderen Art gedient- wenn sie Dich zum Posten gereizt hat. Insofern ist sie mir dann lieber als die (keineswegs sichere) Bachforelle.
 Was macht Die Angelei im Nordosten?
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ FF: Petri zu Deiner Sticker-Strecke! Hab kürzlich von zwei Varianten der Grundangelei mit „Stippen” gelesen.
Variante 1 war im Prinzip ein Futterkorb an der Kopfrute („gummiert”), ganz kurz oberhalb des Futterkorbs ein kurzer Seitenarm mit Haken. Der Angler ist ein britischer Matchfischer mit reichlich Erfahrung, der hat auch einen Bißanzeiger für den Gummizug ausgetüftelt.
Variante 2 war eine „Stippe” mit „Flick-Tip” - was wohl für eine zarte Spitze steht. Das Rig erinnere ich aus dem Stand nicht mehr, es war aber im Prinzip Speedfischen auf Grund.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mensch Geo,
> schön das Du Dich mal wieder meldest, ich hoffe Du ist wohlauf.
> Da hat ja meine kühne Ukelei ja sozusagen noch als ein Köderfisch der besonderen Art gedient- wenn sie Dich zum Posten gereizt hat. Insofern ist sie mir dann lieber als die (keineswegs sichere) Bachforelle.
> Was macht Die Angelei im Nordosten?
> hg
> Minimax



Ha, ich habe gerade an diesem Wochenende mehrfach die Grenze zwischen unseren Bundesländern gequert (Feldberger Seenplatte), geangelt allerdings nur kurz und zufälligerweise nördlich der Grenze. War eher Paddel-, Grill- und Skaturlaub mit Freunden, immerhin konnte ich einem mit Sahne-Tincas gesegneten See wenigstens zwei makellose Plötz von gut 25cm sowie eine neugierige Güster entlocken. Traumhaftes Revier.

Ansonsten hatte ich kürzlich einen Heidenspaß beim Angeln auf ganz und gar unfriedliche Dorsche: hatte schon ganz vergessen, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn die Jungs zupacken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ha, ich habe gerade an diesem Wochenende mehrfach die Grenze zwischen unseren Bundesländern gequert
> Ansonsten hatte ich kürzlich einen Heidenspaß beim Angeln auf ganz und gar unfriedliche Dorsche.


 
 Der schöne Sommer macht uns alle unternehmungslustig und erweitert unser Zielfischspektrum, ich warte noch darauf das Fantastic hier die ersten Bilder von einem gefeederten Marlin postet (Wobei-Rubby-Dubby im Säckchen..)
 Und nur weil einige Döbel clever im Salzwasser schwimmen und sich fadenscheinig eine einzige Bartel wie ein umgedrehtes Partyhütchen umgeschnallt haben, ists legitim -wenn man möchte- davon zu erzählen.


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Echte Friedfische gibts ja auch in der Ostsee: bin vermutlich demnächst im südöstlichen Teil Dänemarks und hab schon wieder Meeräschen im Hinterkopf. Vermutlich werd ich die Matche aber zu Hause lassen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Petri zu Deiner Sticker-Strecke! Hab kürzlich von zwei Varianten der Grundangelei mit „Stippen” gelesen.
> Variante 1 war im Prinzip ein Futterkorb an der Kopfrute („gummiert”), ganz kurz oberhalb des Futterkorbs ein kurzer Seitenarm mit Haken. Der Angler ist ein britischer Matchfischer mit reichlich Erfahrung, der hat auch einen Bißanzeiger für den Gummizug ausgetüftelt.
> Variante 2 war eine „Stippe” mit „Flick-Tip” - was wohl für eine zarte Spitze steht. Das Rig erinnere ich aus dem Stand nicht mehr, es war aber im Prinzip Speedfischen auf Grund.



Pole-Fishing mit Futterkörben gibt es tatsächlich schon, war aber von der Umsetzung her eher weniger geeignet für den Praxisgebrauch des normalen Anglers.

Und Gummizüge einziehen ist gar nicht so einfach. Nebst Adapter (Connector) brauchst du einen Konus, der jenes Gummi hält. Dazu muss oft an der Spitze gesägt werden. Da klinken 8/10 Anglern schon aus, daher lohnt sich diese Variante kaum.


Es gibt aber einfach noch sovieles.....Method Feedern mit Brot, sehr originelle Köder, die von Anglern auf ganzer Linie ignoriert werden, dabei schwimmen sie vor den Füßen. Aber alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos gute Fänge: lebt denn der alte Holzgeo noch?



Jaaaaa er lebt noch! Willkommen zurück! 
@FF: Petri, sieht sehr spannend aus!
@Minimax: Ukelei soll als Zander und Aalköfi taugen  Petri zum mit der Fliege gefangenen Wappentier, ist doch viel cooler als ne 08/15 Bachforelle


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin, moin!

Letzthin nahm mich mein Angelbuddy an den See seines neuen Vereins zum Karpfenangeln mit. Ich nutze da gerne auf der eine Rute einen herb-fleischigen Köder (Quantum Radical Bloody Chicken) und auf der anderen einen süß-fruchtigen (Quantum Radical Yellow Zombie). Ergebnis: Zwei Bisse auf herb, einer auf süß. Und der einzige Biss, den ich verwandeln konnte, brachte eine 50cm Brasse an Land. 

Brasse? Auf Bloody Chicken? Dabei heißt es doch, dass Brassen auf süß-fruchtig stehen... 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die ganzen Expertenmeinungen, die ich in Videos, Büchern und Zeitschriften gelesen habe, nur zu 50% Ergebnisse bringen und die restliche Zeit genau das Gegenteil. Wahrscheinlich würde man auch mit einem Kaugummi am Haken fangen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wenn der Kaugummi nicht zu ausgelutscht ist... Brassen stehen btw auch oftmals auf Fischmehl, insofern keine riesen Überraschung-  ich glaube ja das Brassen vor allem auf FRESSEN stehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Letzthin nahm mich mein Angelbuddy an den See seines neuen Vereins zum Karpfenangeln mit. Ich nutze da gerne auf der eine Rute einen herb-fleischigen Köder (Quantum Radical Bloody Chicken) und auf der anderen einen süß-fruchtigen (Quantum Radical Yellow Zombie). Ergebnis: Zwei Bisse auf herb, einer auf süß. Und der einzige Biss, den ich verwandeln konnte, brachte eine 50cm Brasse an Land.
> 
> Brasse? Auf Bloody Chicken? Dabei heißt es doch, dass Brassen auf süß-fruchtig stehen...
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die ganzen Expertenmeinungen, die ich in Videos, Büchern und Zeitschriften gelesen habe, nur zu 50% Ergebnisse bringen und die restliche Zeit genau das Gegenteil. Wahrscheinlich würde man auch mit einem Kaugummi am Haken fangen...



Die Videos der Experten haben oft einen Haken, wenn es um ihre Köder und Futtersorten geht. Es wird nur das gezeigt, was du sehen sollst.

Eine Brasse:

Frisst alles, siehst alles, mag alles.

Wenn du alleine Angelst funktioniert vieles, die Strategien verändern sich eher oft, wenn man selektiv eine Fischart fangen will. Das ist zum Beispiel beim Matchangeln der Fall. Dort sieht man einfach recht oft, das sich die Brassen auch eher auf die süßen Futterplätze stellen, weil die Auswahl halt auch sehr groß ist. Das ist die Vorliebe der Klodeckel, aber keineswegs ein Gesetz.

Auf der anderen Seite taktiert man, wenn es um Ausschlusskritieren geht. Ist wie das Ammenmärchen, das große Köder große Fische fangen. Beim Schleienangeln habe ich es jetzt einfach zu oft erlebt, an vielen Gewässern angemerkt, das vor allem kleine Happen einen Siegeszug antreten und es eher um das richtige Anfüttern geht (passiv, dunkel, Gehaltvoll). Was schreibt man auf 0815 Berichten: Futterstraße finden, große Köder, Bissanzeiger, Nachts (größter Unfung).

Im Regelfall sind die Bedingungen am Wasser Mist, dann fangen oft nur kleine Köder. Die natürliche Nahrung sind oft auch nur kleine Larven. Ich fange wesentlich mehr große Fische auf konventionelle Lebendköder bspw. als auf Boilies und Co., weil diese Nummer oft nur dort zieht, wo viel Gefüttert wird.

Um es kurz zu machen:

Viele Berichte/Artikel/Bücher sind Schrott. Es wird voneinander abgeschrieben, ohne Ahnung zu haben. Es wird sich der LEktüre anderer bedient ohne jemals eine Brasse/Rotauge/Schleie/Döbel und dergleichen richtig beangelt zu haben.

Nur Zelten und 10 Tage auf den Biss warten (rund um die Uhr) können die Herrschaften, die Kunst dahinter ist gleich 0, daher auch das kaum vorhandene Wissen. #6


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jaaaaa er lebt noch! Willkommen zurück!
> ...



Danke, Sir Alex.

Zur Köderdiskussion: an dem am Wochenende kurz beangelten See hab ichs mal nicht mit dem Geo-Klassiker Dosenmais probiert, sondern ausschließlich mit kleinen Stinke-Pellets. 
14mm Pellet+halbes 12mm-Boilie war die Größe der Wahl für ne hungrige Güster von geschätzt 15cm (absolut korrekt gehakt). Geschmacksrichtung war Knoblauch/Käse/Knoblauch (für meine Nase ultra-Knoblauch).
Gestern kamen die Plötz auf 8mm-Halibut- oder Sushi-Pellets. 
Ich bin mir sicher, daß dort eher selten mit derartigen Ködern geangelt wird und war überrascht, daß recht fix Bisse kamen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin so unentschlossen. Hafen angeln morgen? Monsterschleien aus Baggerloch Nummer 1 oder Nummer 2? Teich?! Die Rotaugen im kleinen Fluss stickern?! Elbe? Rotfedern stalken? Method Feedern auf Brassen? Den Auslauf des kleinen Flusses anvisieren?!

Karpfen fangen?! Oberfläche mit Brot? Breadpunch? Hanf wiederholt probieren? Weizen hageln lassen?! Boilies? 

Error.Error.Error.Error

Nach wie vor bleibt eines Gewissheit: Wer nur 1 oder 2 Gewässer zur Auswahl hat lebt besser.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wir wollen einen zünftigen elbbericht aus der Hauptströmung! #6
Freitag kriegen wir die Schlüssel zum Hof, Samstag sind wir auf einer hochzeit aber vielleicht kann ich sonntag die Döbels mit Brot und Dendros zanken... und wenn ne Bachforelle auf Wurm einsteigt würde mich das nicht stören...
Ich habe btw dem Besitzer beim Notar heute noch die Angelpraxisordner abgeschwatzt :vik:


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe btw dem Besitzer beim Notar heute noch die Angelpraxisordner abgeschwatzt :vik:



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erfolgreich absolvierten Notartermin!
Wann startet die Dendro-Zucht in der Man-Cave?

Und die Angelpraxis-Sammelordner sind an Nicht-Angeltagen echt ein Bringer. Lesetipp: bitte sieh Dir unbedingt den Beitrag über die Specimen-Hunting-Group an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir wollen einen zünftigen elbbericht aus der Hauptströmung! #6



Steht gerade so garnicht auf den Planungen. 







|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich gehe morgen nochmals gepflegt ganz leicht irgendwo Angeln. Wo weiß ich nicht, ich bin zu zerfahren und könnte auch alles aufeinmal machen.

Danach gehe ich Spinnfischen und widme sehr viel meiner Zeit den technischen Aspekten von Design/Layout um den Laden auf Vordermann zu bringen. Das Wächst alles so verdammt Schnell, ich muss Aufpassen, sonst sind die Baustellen zu Groß.

Mal davon ab, das 150g Körbe wie Blätter im Wind durch die Elbe gerauscht sind. Sie ist hier verdammt schmal und genauso schnell. Ich muss mal schauen, alternativ kann ich auch von der Hafenspitze in die Elbe an der Strömungskante reinfeedern, das ist nen Bereich, der Quasi sich von vielen anderen bekannten Dingen abhebt.

Mein Gedankenflow beim Friedfischangeln ist aber gerade bei (wegen Berichten):

- Rote und gelbe Partikel
- Tote Maden
- die leichteste Montage zum Winkelpickern
- Inline Feedermontagen

Dann bereite ich noch 5 Berichte (Specials) für Dezember vor. Alles exotische Sachen, die ich aber jetzt machen MUSS, weil es im Herbst/Winter teilweise nicht mehr funktioniert. Man sieht, ich habe zu tun.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erfolgreich absolvierten Notartermin!
> Wann startet die Dendro-Zucht in der Man-Cave?


Wir können ab Freitag rein, ich denke ich fange dann alsbald an


> Und die Angelpraxis-Sammelordner sind an Nicht-Angeltagen echt ein Bringer. Lesetipp: bitte sieh Dir unbedingt den Beitrag über die Specimen-Hunting-Group an.



Der Verkäufer hat nicht verstanden was ich an dem alten Schiss finde. Ich bin aber schon sehr gespannt


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Und die Angelpraxis-Sammelordner sind an Nicht-Angeltagen echt ein Bringer. Lesetipp: bitte sieh Dir unbedingt den Beitrag über die Specimen-Hunting-Group an.




Moin,
welche besonderen Berichte sind da von der SHG zu finden ?
 Kann man die so sehen wie das Buch der ersten 10 Jahre?


Die letzen Berichte der SHG in der F&F fand ich immer super und 2 der Bücher hab ich auch von denen. Sehr schade das man nix mehr zu lesen bekommt. #t


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein Thread nebenan hat mich inspiriert:
Ükeler, wie hälst du es mit dem Wurme?
Ich bin ein Verfechter von aufziehen da die hiesigen Johnnys, ganz listige Bastarde, anders angehakte Würmer mir nichts dir nichts vom Haken pflücken wie Kochtopf die Bierdose aus deinem Rucksack. Mein BFB zieht ein mehrfaches einstechen und knubbeln vor, wie sind eure Erfahrungen und was empfiehlt ihr?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja, bei dem Thread muss ich auch an meine Anbissprobleme
 denken..
 je Nachdem- Z-B. Tauwurm: In einer Idealen Welt zieh ich die Blindschleichen mit dem Ringende zum Teil aufs Vorfach, bin ich penibel sichere ich die Streckung mit einem winzigen Schrotkorn gegens Runterrutschen. Oben bleibt ein ca 2-3 cm Langes Stücken frei, die Spitze kneife ich ab wg. Duftwirkung.
 Unten lasse ich 8-9 cm frei hängen wg. Bewegungsreiz und zu Vertrauenszuppeln. Eine Einzelne Made hält die Hakenspitze frei. Das ist natürlich aufwendig und wg. Gegenwehr des tückischen Weichtiers garnicht so einfach- später am Abend werd ich schlampiger. Überhaupt angle ich auch gerne mit halbiertem Tauwurm einfach weil die so riesig sind. Aus diesem Grund gnubble ich die auch nie. Mein Angelkumpel ist überzeugter Gnubbler, aber verzichtet gänzlich auf Tauwürmer.
 Gerne angle ich mit zwei Dendros, einer Halb aufgeschoben, einer darunter Quer, um ein quirliges Medusenhaupt zu erzeugen.
 Ein lange schon geplanter Versuch mit Wurmkebap steht immer noch aus.
 Hakenspitze lass ich immer frei.
 Unabhängig von verschiedenen Variationen der Beköderung waren meine Bisse dieses Jahr nur sehr selten "entschlossen", ein wirklich strammer Biss mit Freilaufabzug kam ausgerechnet von ner Rotfeder mit Profilneurose.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Den Wurm steche ich nur einmal am Ringsegment durch und lasse ihn frei zappeln und sich kringeln, wie er mag. Dazu gebe ich, wie es auch Peter Stone schon empfohlen hat, im Fluss einen kleinen Schnurbogen. Kommt dann eine deutliche Indikation, hängt der Fisch auch sicher in 8 von 10 Fällen und nicht tief geschluckt.

Ganz im Gegesatz zu  den Maggoten, die habe ich immer an direkter Leine unter Kontrolle.

Ich füttere auch meistens nur noch mit Maden (und Hanfköenern). So lassen  die Kleinen den "großen Wurm" meistens unbeachtet. Außer halt bei vielen Grundeln im Wasser. Aber da sind klassische Naturköder eh auf verlorenem Posten.


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute in einem Newsletter eines bekannten Angel-Discounters mit Werbung für Grundfutter:
"Groundmix *Allround* ... genau auf den *Zielfisch* abgestimmt"

erkenne den Fehler im Bild...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Heute in einem Newsletter eines bekannten Angel-Discounters mit Werbung für Grundfutter:
> "Groundmix *Allround* ... genau auf den *Zielfisch* abgestimmt"
> 
> erkenne den Fehler im Bild...





Wird aber gerne genommen. Man muss es ja nur noch verklappen und nix wirklich können - die Fische kommen gezielt und von alleine!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Heute in einem Newsletter eines bekannten Angel-Discounters mit Werbung für Grundfutter:
> "Groundmix *Allround* ... genau auf den *Zielfisch* abgestimmt"
> 
> erkenne den Fehler im Bild...



Das Ziel ist Fisch ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Heute in einem Newsletter eines bekannten Angel-Discounters mit Werbung für Grundfutter:
> "Groundmix *Allround* ... genau auf den *Zielfisch* abgestimmt"
> 
> erkenne den Fehler im Bild...



Ich würde von diesen "bombastischen" Mischungen abraten. Ich hatte mir aus Spaß einige Hausmarken diverser Anbieter zum Testen bestellt.

Würde ich den "Rach" mimen, das Ergebnis wäre zerstörend. Lieber 1€ mehr investieren.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um mal Maden trocken zu legen, geht dieses Bröselzeug schon. 

Aber selbst da arbeiten wirklich gute Futter besser und geben gutes Aroma!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Für normale Ansitze an einem Fischreichen, einfachen Gewässer, reicht der Krempel auch. Allerdings sind die Preise trotz Discounter ne Frechheit.

Beispiel Brassenfutter: 3 Kilogramm für 5 Euro.

Ich halte die Nase rein, riecht gut. Ist aber eine Mischung von Aromen, ich tippte auf Honig/Karamell. Ich streiche mit der Hand durch, mir fallen die vielen Partikel auf, sehr körnig. Aber keine Farbe, genauso gelb wie das Futter. 

Sieb rausgeholt, trocken durch 1 Millimeter gegeben. Kurzes Lachen.* 2 Kilogramm der Mischung sind geschroteter Mais*. Also 2 Euro für den tollen Service das Korn zu Crushen für einen richtig derben Preis. Supidupi.

Ich analysiere die Mehle. Maismehl und Paniermehl, die dritte Komponente könnte Polenta sein. Wieder Mais als Basis. 

Ich nässe das Futter ohne Partikel, um zu sehen, wie es Arbeitet, der Rest ist irrelevant. Der Anteil von Polenta und Maismehl scheint höher zu sein, Paniermehl bindet stärker, diese war aber nicht wirklich wahrzunehmen. Ich warte 20 Minuten, das Futter zieht enorm nach. Eindeutig Polenta. 

Es löst sich recht schnell, ist aber wegen den Mehlen viel zu schwer. Es wird an vielen Gewässern, wo Schlamm vorkommt, einsinken und den Dienst Quittieren. Die Bindung ist quasi gegen 0 tendierend. Es wird im Fluss einfach weggespült.

Naja, nen Mexikaner würde es freuen, der Könnte damit Backen. 

Das Rotaugenfutter wurde noch wilder....... :q


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Natürlich habe ich mich durch die 16er Futterkunde gelesen. Und eine selbst hergestellte und abgestimmte Futtermischung ist ohne Frage der heilige Gral der Friedfischer. Aber es soll Menschen geben, die einfach nicht viel Zeit haben (oder schlimmer noch: andere Hobbys!). Daher wäre es ganz praktisch, eine Fertigmischung sich einfach mal in den Futtereimer zu packen, um bei spontan auftretender Freizeit mit wenigen Griffen das Zeug ins Auto zu laden und zum Angeln zu fahren, ohne vorher die ganze Wissenschaft auszupacken und beispielsweise die Granularität des handgemahlenen Hanfschrotes nach Umgebungstemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit, Luftdruck und Säuregehalt des Angelgewässers zu bestimmen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Ich würde mich freuen, einen Tipp für gute Fertigfuttermischungen von Euch Profis zu erhalten. (Muss ja nicht Allround sein.  ) Welche Marke ist gut und preiswert? Und wo kriegt man sie?


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von Zammataro. Der Rhein Spezial Mix ist das beste Barbenfutter das ich kenne (und schlägt witzigerweise das Barbenfutter von Z. um Längen), vermutlich hat Zitterspitzenboy (im Sinne von Superboy) da auch was zu meckern aber die Zammataro und Schlöglmischungen empfinde ich als gut


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich mich durch die 16er Futterkunde gelesen. Und eine selbst hergestellte und abgestimmte Futtermischung ist ohne Frage der heilige Gral der Friedfischer. Aber es soll Menschen geben, die einfach nicht viel Zeit haben (oder schlimmer noch: andere Hobbys!). Daher wäre es ganz praktisch, eine Fertigmischung sich einfach mal in den Futtereimer zu packen, um bei spontan auftretender Freizeit mit wenigen Griffen das Zeug ins Auto zu laden und zum Angeln zu fahren, ohne vorher die ganze Wissenschaft auszupacken und beispielsweise die Granularität des handgemahlenen Hanfschrotes nach Umgebungstemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit, Luftdruck und Säuregehalt des Angelgewässers zu bestimmen.
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
> Ich würde mich freuen, einen Tipp für gute Fertigfuttermischungen von Euch Profis zu erhalten. (Muss ja nicht Allround sein.  ) Welche Marke ist gut und preiswert? Und wo kriegt man sie?



Mag sein, meine Message kam bei dir aber dann wohl nicht richtig an. Einfach etwas mehr investieren um den Angeltag nicht in den Sand zu setzen, weil man *keine Zeit* hat.

Und genau deswegen gibt es fertige Mischungen, die dir jene Arbeit abnehmen. 

HJG Drescher, MS Range, Zammataro, NB, Champions Feed, Van der Eynde sind Namen, wo du nichts falsch machst.



> vermutlich hat Zitterspitzenboy (im Sinne von Superboy)



|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und immer an den Kremkus denken: "Nur das bei die Fische, was man auch selber essen würde!" - Bevor die Maden und die geschnibbelten Würmers reinkommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geil finde ich auch Großfischmischungen, die so grob sind, das auch ein 30+ Rotauge nach zwei Happen ein gewisses völlegefühl plagt. Dep... äh... einfacher strukturierte Angler wie mein hochgeschätzter BFB kaufen sich das, fangen nix und sind dann der Meinung, dass das Zeug nix bringt und anfüttern generell immer sinnlos ist. Marketingtechnisch eher ein Eigentor
@Andal: das man Maden  und Würmer verschmäht ist in erster Linie ein kulturelles Problem


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Andal: das man Maden  und Würmer verschmäht ist in erster Linie ein kulturelles Problem



...womit der Andal aber ausgezeichnet leben kann.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@Kochtopf, 
 auch von mir nochmal herzliche Glückwünsche zum Notartermin! Und an Deinem Enthusiasmus können wir uns alle ein Beispiel nehmen: Einfach mal ne Immobilie kaufen, um an die Angelpraxisordner zu kommen ist schon sehr cool#6
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich habe eine horrende Summe dafür gezahlt-  und durch das Gratis-Fachwerkhaus vor meiner Frau verschleiert. Ich bin ein Fuchs


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Moin,
> welche besonderen Berichte sind da von der SHG zu finden ?
> Kann man die so sehen wie das Buch der ersten 10 Jahre?
> 
> 
> Die letzen Berichte der SHG in der F&F fand ich immer super und 2 der Bücher hab ich auch von denen. Sehr schade das man nix mehr zu lesen bekommt. #t



Der Lesetipp richtete sich an Kochtopf - Sir Alex hatte kürzlich öfters Kontakt zu/mit einem der abgebildeten und zitierten SHG-Spezis.

Die Artikel in der F&F kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meinst du den Herren mit den  Lieferzeiten, als würde er die Ruten persönlich zu Fuß aus England holen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meinst du den Herren mit den  Lieferzeiten, als würde er die Ruten persönlich zu Fuß aus England holen?



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Ich hab den Beitrag zum Notartermin nicht gelesen, aber Glückwunsch! Sollte meine Wohnung abbrennen, richte mir ein Zimmer ein. |rolleyes:vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte ja erwähnt, das ich nochmals Angeln will. Akute Unsicherheit dem Thema gegenüber bin ich nochmals Stickern gegangen. Auf Schleien habe ich einfach keine Lust momentan, die eine Hälfte das Hafens liegt blank (kein Wasser mehr) und Elbe turnt mich nicht an.

Also bin ich zum kleinen Fluss, an eine Stelle, wo Angler beim Vorbeifahren den Kopf schüttelten. Die Prototypen der Plumsangler können meine Absicht auch nicht verstehen. Als halbblinde werden sie auch vermutet haben, das ich Stippe. |supergri

Ich konnte in der Summe vielleicht 30 Fische fangen, zum Start hin war noch alles gut, aber ein Johnny-Kindchen machte einfach soviel Radau, das es einen Scheucheffekt zu erzeugen schien. Bis dahin hatte ich ungefähr 20 Rotaugen/Döbelinos und eine Brasse von *Hust* 10 Zentimetern.

Die Größe der Fische war aber wie zu erwarten Zweitrangig, zu verspielt ist das Wasser. Es säuselt im sonst schon stehenden Fluss mit Top-Speed durch, bildet aber am Spot eine gut ausgespülte Stelle und schützt vor *Trommelwirbel* Krabben. 

Diese sind überall, nur nicht dort, wo es im kleinen Fluss mit Tempo zugeht. Tjoa. Dann kam der Nackenklatscher für mich. Grundeln. WTF? Sie marschieren den kleinen Fluss also rauf und nisten sich ein. Vielleicht waren sie auch schon länger dort, nur fing ich bei 20 Ansitzen nicht eine einzige und nun gleich 6 Stück. Kein Drama, aber eine sich vielleicht erfüllende Prophezeiung der Evolution. Das könnte Böse enden.

Nach kleinen Anfassern und 3 Rotaugen springt dann ein Döbel auf etwas zu großer Distanz. Ich bin dann die Steine auf dem kleinen Fluss entlang gewartet wie zu meinen besten Jahren. Wie ein junges Reh. Beiläufig muss ich aber auch leider eines schreiben: Döbel sind Dumm. Knackenhohl. Ein Blumenkohl schneidet besser ab.

Mit dem ersten Wurf knallt sich dieser Schulabrecher sofort das Bündel aus Pinkies rein. Immer wieder Erlebe ich, das der Fisch, der im Bus immer hinten sitzt, einfach nur eine Absinkphase präsentiert haben will. Natürlich auch kein Riese. Aber der wird auch seinem Verhalten nach zu Urteilen nicht viel Größer.

Trotzdem waren es schöne Stündchen. Ich saß ja im Fluss. Wenn das Wasser in seiner wilden Schönheit durch die Ohren rauscht und man feststellt, das der Stiefel undicht ist, genießt man einfach die Natur und die nassen Socken.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Fantastic,
 ein wunderschöner Bericht, danke dafür- man merkt Dein Vergnügen beim Angeln am dem -für mich ganz wunderbar aussehenden- Flüsschen. Natürlich erhebe ich Einspruch gegen Deinen allgemeinen Eindruck hinsichtlich des Döbelhirns- es gibt sone und solche unter ihnen, sind ja auch nur Menschen.
 Jedenfalls, toller Bericht und ich freu mich sehr, das es Dir offensichtlich viel Spass bereitet hat,
 herzlich 
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich mag dir nur ungern widersprechen, aber oft stellt sich der Angler anscheinend noch Dümmer an, als der Döbel es ohnehin ist. :vik::vik::vik::vik:

Zum kleinen Fluss:

Der Eindruck täuscht, er ist jetzt mehr oder weniger ein zugewachsener Irgendwas. Eine wandelnde Seerose. 






Der Reifen ist auch gut. |supergri


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist auch gut. |supergri



Pittoresk, gibt der Szenerie eine erzählerische Note. :qUnd wer weiss.. wenn der Pneu einst lange genug da gelegen hat kriegt er vielleicht eines Tages ne Inventarnummer und landet in einer Vitrine.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Pittoresk, gibt der Szenerie eine erzählerische Note. :qUnd wer weiss.. wenn der Pneu einst lange genug da gelegen hat kriegt er vielleicht eines Tages ne Inventarnummer und landet in einer Vitrine.



Ich hatte zwischendurch überlegt, ob ich ne Pose im Reifen anbiete auf Aal.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwischendurch überlegt, ob ich ne Pose im Reifen anbiete auf Aal.



Mal was anderes -die meisten haben es überlesen, trotz der Ungeheuerlichkeit der Nachricht- Du hast in einem Nebensatz geschrieben, dass Du demnächst mal ein bisschen Spinnangeln möchtest? Ich vermute als eine Art Sommerurlaub- finde ich sehr interessant!


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@ Kochtopf: ja, den „Fußgänger” meinte ich. Ist ein schöner Artikel, wie so viele in der Angelpraxis.

@ FF: Petri und danke für Deinen Bericht. Kleine Flüsse haben etwas ganz eigenes an sich, werd wohl demnächst auch noch mal das Warnow-Zuflüßchen besuchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes -die meisten haben es überlesen, trotz der Ungeheuerlichkeit der Nachricht- Du hast in einem Nebensatz geschrieben, dass Du demnächst mal ein bisschen Spinnangeln möchtest? Ich vermute als eine Art Sommerurlaub- finde ich sehr interessant!



Ich muss halt einiges nachsteuern auf der Page, was unumgänglich ist. Nun ist es ja so, das ich relativ viel zu schreiben und zu erzählen habe, wenn ich Friedfischangeln bin/war. Um gar nicht erst in die Versuchung zu kommen mache ich diesen Monat keine Sessions und widme mich eher den Räubern zu.

Die Berichte dazu sind weniger Aufwändig, weil ich mit Blech angeln werde und nun ja, da gibt es nicht viel zu Schreiben. Werfen, einleiern. Fertig. Brotlose Kunst.

Friedfischangeln könnte ich nach wie vor jeden Tag, aber ich habe ein Problem: Es sind soviele Dinge, die ich machen will, weiß und kann, das ich es nicht unter einen Hut kriege. Das ist eine Zwangspause, kombiniert mit Angeln und der Widmung technische Dinge auf Vordermann zu bringen.

Den Mund habe ich jedenfalls schon mal recht voll genommen und meiner Community nahe gelegt:

Barsch, Hecht und Rapfen fangen zu müssen, sonst Gewinnspiel. Entsprechend energisch werde ich mich reinhängen. 



geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Petri und danke für Deinen Bericht. Kleine Flüsse haben etwas ganz eigenes an sich, werd wohl demnächst auch noch mal das Warnow-Zuflüßchen besuchen.



Es ist ne recht einfache Angelei. Viele Methoden sind hinfällig, Pickern oder Pose, fertig ist die Nummer. Natürlich habe ich einen Vorteil bei mir, die Verbindung zur Elbe. Entsprechend ist auch ein sehr breites Spektrum an Arten vertreten. 

Nachteil: Milliarden Krabben.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Der Lesetipp richtete sich an Kochtopf - Sir Alex hatte kürzlich öfters Kontakt zu/mit einem der abgebildeten und zitierten SHG-Spezis.
> 
> Die Artikel in der F&F kenn ich leider nicht.




Ok dann hab ich das ganze wohl falsch verstanden.


 Die Artikel in der F&F sind auch schon einige Jahre her. Da ging es ums Schleien, Karauschen und allgemein ums Friedfischangeln........sehr interessante Beiträge.




@FF
Danke für deine Fangberichte und den Beitrag über das billige Futter #6


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Pittoresk, gibt der Szenerie eine erzählerische Note. :qUnd wer weiss.. wenn der Pneu einst lange genug da gelegen hat kriegt er vielleicht eines Tages ne Inventarnummer und landet in einer Vitrine.


Er gehört in ein Museum! :m

@FF: ausgebaute Zimmer wird schwer  aber du und Charly könnt jederzeit eine der  Scheunen beziehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @FF: ausgebaute Zimmer wird schwer  aber du und Charly könnt jederzeit eine der  Scheunen beziehen



Wir sind da nicht so Anspruchsvoll. Stapel schon mal das Heu. :q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*






[/IMG]
Erster Plötz an dieser Strecke der Fulda. Zammataro Schwarzer Peter mit Dosenerbsen als Beigabe/Hakenköder am 14er Brassenhaken von owner.
Zu groß als Köfi aber dennoch  (bzw genau deswegen) ne coole Nummer. Auf Mais gingen die Döbel auf Erbse die Großplötzen (also für hier)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri! 

Es wird sicherlich noch bessere Rotaugen geben, aber die Jahreszeit lässt nicht mehr zu. Das Angeln auf Silberbarren ist in meinen Augen auch viel, viel Schwerer als auf andere Fischarten.

Klar, die verseuchten Plötzentümpel sind Easy Going, nur wer hat diese noch vor der Tür? Ich kenne davon 2 Gewässer, unter den anderen 50.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier im Döbelver... äh gesegneten Gewässer sehe ich den kameraden als großen Erfolg! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gegen Döbel kommst du sowieso nicht an. Ich hab ja die Ansätze gelesen und fand sie lustig.

Da waren so Sätze wie:



> Döbel sind ja Allesfresser, probier mal einen anderen Köder.



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Döbel sind Opportunisten wie kein anderer Fisch. Man muss nur mal in den Schlund schauen, im Regelfall drücken sie alles an Futter inklusive Mehle hoch (!). Fische interessieren sich für die Mehle aber eher weniger und fressen sie nicht überall. 

Döbel IMMER. Dieser Fisch ist der Letzte, der Ausstirbt.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gerade noch einen winzdöbel auf 4er VMC Wurmkrampen (und die sind wirklich Heavy Stuff!) Gelandet. Sein Ärschel fristet jetzt mit Einzelhaken und stahlvorfach ein Dasein unter einem nahen Baum in der Hoffnung auf Breitkopfaal und Wallerchen während das Vorderteil das gleiche zehn Meter flussaufwärts beim BFB macht. Tauwurm auf erwähntem 4er krampen via Sarah Jane entgegen meiner Gewohnheit zwischen die Überhängenden Büsche am anderen Ufer geschlenzt. Let's rock!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade noch einen winzdöbel auf 4er VMC Wurmkrampen (und die sind wirklich Heavy Stuff!) Gelandet. Sein Ärschel fristet jetzt mit Einzelhaken und stahlvorfach ein Dasein unter einem nahen Baum in der Hoffnung auf Breitkopfaal und Wallerchen während das Vorderteil das gleiche zehn Meter flussaufwärts beim BFB macht. Tauwurm auf erwähntem 4er krampen via Sarah Jane entgegen meiner Gewohnheit zwischen die Überhängenden Büsche am anderen Ufer geschlenzt. Let's rock!



Wenn du nichts zu tun hast:

Habe eine Anleitung für unentschlossene zum Thema Köder Online Bestellen (Maden/Pinkies) geschrieben. Ist wirklich lesenswert und hilft jenen, wo keine Läden vorhanden sind oder es schlicht einfach haben wollen. DA gibts im Internet ja sonst so gut wie nichts drüber.

https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfisch-blog/koeder-online-bestellen

Und viel Petri Heil, möge eine Midgard-Schlange sich erbarmen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend, liebe Freunde,
 @Kochtopf- Petri zur Wunschplötze, und ich hoffe da klappst heut abend noch Mit Aal oder Welsi
 @FF: Schöne, übersichtliche Anleitung ins Lebendköderbestellen, gut auch direkt die Links zum Maden-/Pinkiangeln gesetzt.

 Zur Döbelintelligenz: Da könnte man nun trefflich diskutieren, aber eines kann ich nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen und auch wieder heut abend gewiss sagen: Vielleicht sind Döbel nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf dem Kuchen, aber wären die heiligen edlen Bachforellen Menschen, dann könnte man sie mit zweiteiligen Puzzles, Kreispapier und Wachsmalkreiden trefflich unterhalten..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, liebe Freunde,
> @Kochtopf- Petri zur Wunschplötze, und ich hoffe da klappst heut abend noch Mit Aal oder Welsi
> @FF: Schöne, übersichtliche Anleitung ins Lebendköderbestellen, gut auch direkt die Links zum Maden-/Pinkiangeln gesetzt.
> 
> Zur Döbelintelligenz: Da könnte man nun trefflich diskutieren, aber eines kann ich nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen und auch wieder heut abend gewiss sagen: Vielleicht sind Döbel nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf dem Kuchen, aber wären die heiligen edlen Bachforellen Menschen, dann könnte man sie mit zweiteiligen Puzzles, Kreispapier und Wachsmalkreiden trefflich unterhalten..



Danke fürs Feedback!

Was die Fische/Fischarten generell anbelangt, sind sie alle nicht so gesegnet mit Hirn. Die Problematiken vieler Angler rühren in 7/10 Fällen dem Bestand her. 3 komplett unfähige Menschen im Döbelkostüm vollenden die Statistik.

Ich werde ja auch mit Fragen zu Schleien überhäuft:

Erstens Angeln viele Leute in K2-Karpfen Puffs, wo Schleien sowieso nicht mehr im Bestand merkbar vorhanden sind und zum anderen dann die Platzwahl. Immer schön in der Wüste angeln, weit weg vom Kraut......:

Dann IMMER mit Boilies, die letzten Kackköder, die nur ihren Siegeszug enormer Fütterungskampagnen zu verdanken haben und bei vielen Vergleichen keine Schnitte sehen. Ohne Vorfüttern gewinnen klassische Köder in 9 von 10 Fällen. Auf Boilie-Spots nach 10 Tagen Futterbombardement würde auch ne Cherry-Tomate fangen.

Deutschland braucht Dringend Nachhilfe und die Firmen was auf den Hinterkopf.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass -ziemlich speziesunabhängig, lassen wir mal Mastanstalten aussen vor- je größer, älter und erfahrener ein Fisch ist, desto eher wittert er Lunte. Er hat ja nicht umsonst so lange vielfältigen Gefahren getrotzt. Das gilt besonders für unsere relativ stark beangelten Gewässer.
 Große Exemplare fängt man eben nicht nur seltener, weil es viel weniger von ihnen gibt als von den Kleinen, sondern auch, weil die Großen eben vorsichtiger sind, einen Trick oder zwei gelernt haben, und häufig ein ganz anderes Verhalten/Strategien einsetzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass -ziemlich speziesunabhängig, lassen wir mal Mastanstalten aussen vor- je größer, älter und erfahrener ein Fisch ist, desto eher wittert er Lunte. Er hat ja nicht umsonst so lange vielfältigen Gefahren getrotzt. Das gilt besonders für unsere relativ stark beangelten Gewässer.
> Große Exemplare fängt man eben nicht nur seltener, weil es viel weniger von ihnen gibt als von den Kleinen, sondern auch, weil die Großen eben vorsichtiger sind, einen Trick oder zwei gelernt haben, und häufig ein ganz anderes Verhalten/Strategien einsetzen.



Puuuuh, die Aussage ist Schwierig. 

Es gibt Studien, wo Fische generell NICHT gefangen werden und so wirklich weiß niemand warum. Wurde in den USA über Jahre dran geforscht. 

Die Specimen als solches sind ja auch ne ganz einfache Kiste: Es muss sie auch geben. Warum wohl werden Raubfische in der Größe und auch so oft gefangen? Es ist einfacher, die Bestandsdichte ist geringer, die Angler machen einfach mehr Strecke oft. 

Beim Friedfischangeln sind die magischen Fische in Konkurrenz zu idr. 70% aller Fischen im Gewässer was ihre Nahrung anbelangt. Bevor sie also "groß" werden können, müssen sie erstmal Instinktiv die Nahrungsgründe besser bewirtschaften.

Es sind aber Schwarmfische. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, das Fische trickreich werden, die Engländer verballern die Karpfen und fangen sie ja mehrere male die Woche. So auch die "Must-Have" Carps aus diversen Gewässern. Beim Hecht sagt man auch, das nach der Schonzeit/Laichzeit alles vergessen ist und sie Beißen wie die Blöden, auf alles was Köder auch nur ähnelt. Da kommen zu Saisonbeginn viele (auch gute Fische), dann gehts gegen 0, am Ende des Jahres wieder der Peak. 

Das ist aber ne Thematik, die richtig schwer zu diskutieren ist. Man müsste ja erstmal Wissen, was an trickreichen Monstern vorhanden ist. Ich habe bei den Schleien das Endlimit im Gewässer auch noch nicht erreicht und werde eher noch viele 60ger fangen, bevor die 70 fällt. 

Da braucht man viel Glück für, weil Fischgröße an Blasen/Bewegung im Wasser kann ich nicht erkennen. Frisst sie, wird sie mein Madenbündel inhalieren, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Aber wie geschrieben, das ist richtig hartes Brot, die Diskussion dazu.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Puuuuh, die Aussage ist Schwierig.
> 
> Aber wie geschrieben, das ist richtig hartes Brot, die Diskussion dazu.



 Ich verstehe dich, ich plaudere nur hin und her. Man weiss wenig, vieles ist Spekulatius.
 Nehmen wir Mr. Chub. Je älter er wird, in desto kleineren und wachsamen Gruppen lebt er- und die wirklich großen sind mürrische, mit allen Wassern gewaschene Einzelgänger, die auch ihre Ernährung gerne mal komplett umstellen. Die falleen dann auch aus dem Raster des Friedfischanglers.

 Bachforellen schnappen als Kleinis aufgeregt nach allem was schwimmt, und verfehlen oft genug ihr Ziel. Eine große, uralte Bachforelle hat auf größeren Kleinfisch als Beute umgestellt, und fällt so aus dem Raster der klassischen Flugangelei. Lediglich zur Maifliegenzeit feiert sie auch Karneval (Daher sind die Flyboys früher zur Maifliegenzeit ja auch so ausgeflippt).
 Barsche ähnlich.
 Tja, und die großen Paylake Karpfen sind ja praktisch abgerichtet (was nicht heissen soll, das sie leicht zu fangen wären)

 Aber ja,  man kann viel hin und her überlegen- ohne letzte Gewissheit zu haben. Deshalb ist das Reden übers Angeln ja fast so schön wie die Sache selbst:q
 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich, ich plaudere nur hin und her. Man weiss wenig, vieles ist Spekulatius.
> Nehmen wir Mr. Chub. Je älter er wird, in desto kleineren und wachsamen Gruppen lebt er- und die wirklich großen sind mürrische, mit allen Wassern gewaschene Einzelgänger, die auch ihre Ernährung gerne mal komplett umstellen. Die falleen dann auch aus dem Raster des Friedfischanglers.
> 
> Bachforellen schnappen als Kleinis aufgeregt nach allem was schwimmt, und verfehlen oft genug ihr Ziel. Eine große, uralte Bachforelle hat auf größeren Kleinfisch als Beute umgestellt, und fällt so aus dem Raster der klassischen Flugangelei. Lediglich zur Maifliegenzeit feiert sie auch Karneval (Daher sind die Flyboys früher zur Maifliegenzeit ja auch so ausgeflippt).
> Barsche ähnlich.
> Tja, und die großen Paylake Karpfen sind ja praktisch abgerichtet (was nicht heissen soll, das sie leicht zu fangen wären)
> 
> Aber ja,  man kann viel hin und her überlegen- ohne letzte Gewissheit zu haben. Deshalb ist das Reden übers Angeln ja fast so schön wie die Sache selbst:q
> herzlich
> Minimax



Ich vertrete halt langsam die Meinung, das der Bestand das A und O ist, bevor eine Diskussion zur Strategie überhaupt Sinn macht. Ich kann nicht auf Schleien versiert/gezielt Angeln, wenn sie nur im Gesamten 1% aller Fische ausmachen. Unabhängig von Größe und dergleichen.

Bei mir im kleinen Fluss war es spielend leicht große Döbel zu fangen, sofern du sie siehst und auftreibende Maden hast, die im Mittelwasser treiben, knallts. Hast du kaum/keine Döbel von Format, bringt die Theorie nichts.

Die ganzen Angelstars sind auch nicht solche Profis, wie es gern verkauft wird. Da wird richtig (viel) Schaizze erzählt dem Auftrag der Firma willen und die Leute plappern es nach.

Method Feedern - Wie sie Erfolgreich zum Fisch kommen

Und dann wird von jedem namenhaften (!) Hersteller am Püffchen gedreht. Dann wird erzählt: An ihrem Gewässer kommen sie Spielend leicht zum Erfolg. Ohne Karpfenbesatz oder an sehr wilden Gewässern sieht der Method Feeder keine Chance gegen klassische Methoden....

Diese Maschen gepaart mit falschem Wissen oder absichtlich falschen Informationen sieht man im Raubfischbereich auch massiv. Was da mit Ködern veranstaltet wird, fällt nicht mal der NASA ein. 

Karpfenangeln/Schleienangeln die selbe Nummer. Die campenden Festbleiangler, mit ihrer so "effizienten" Taktik sind in meinen Augen die mit ABSTAND schlechtesten Angler.

Wenn ich 10 Tage vorfütter und dann aus Ermanglung an Kenntnis von Wetter, Beobachtung, Vorlieben der Fische, gleich das Zelt für 7 Tage aufbocke und einen Platz/mehrere Plätze komplett mit Köder durchfische. Wie versiert ist das Wohl?

Das ist wie:

3 Tage am Bahnhof in Frankfurt Spritzbesteck vor einen Busch legen und sich dann Abends freuen das die Junkies dort stehen. Du musst den Junkie aber sofort fangen. Wobei Frankfurt das Puffgewässer ist.

Regel sowas mal an der Haltestelle im Dorf. Da machst du dir die Abhängigen erst durch Vorfüttern ( probier doch mal, die erste ist Gratis) und dann Abräumen. Ich sehe da kein Können und schon gar kein Wissen hinter. Das sind alles verlagerte Vorwerk-Strategien.

Ich könnte da Bücher drüber schreiben. :q:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ja,  man kann viel hin und her überlegen- ohne letzte Gewissheit zu haben. Deshalb ist das Reden übers Angeln ja fast so schön wie die Sache selbst:q
> herzlich
> Minimax


So isses. Das ist das Salz in der Suppe, der Schaum auf dem Bier und die Stripperin in der Torte!
Angeln wird immer mehr Kunst als Wissenschaft bleiben, denn egal wie viel du weißt-  manchmal beisst die Schleie auf das großwallertauwurmbündel, manchmal fängt man einen Aal in der gleißenden Mittagssonne und manchmal fängt man ein Rotauge auf kunstköder... wäre ja schrecklich wenn man Roboterhaft fische fangen könnte (auch wenn chris da nahe dran ist  ) Frei nach Walter Moers: es ist das ewige vorrecht des Anglers verwahrlost wie ein Waldschrat daher zu kommen und dabei stolz wie ein Rassepudel drein zu schauen. Waghalsige theorien wollen verbreitet und eingebildete Fischgrößen verglichen werden, also Kameraden, ab ans Wasser!

Ansonsten sind Sarah Jane, mein BFB und ich Aalfrei geblieben, vielleicht ist unsere neue Stelle bereits verbrannt. Es hat gut gebissen, aber nur ein kurzer Happs, danach war Ruhe, bei Anschlägen, womöglich nachdem man mit der Rute auf dem Schoß und der Schnur zwischen den Fingern gelauert hat ging es immer ins Leere und brachte abgeknupperte Würmer und Reste abgepflückter Bienenmaden in das Licht der Stirnfunzel.
Aber: ein Abend am Wasser mit fast im Schlamm verlorenen Schuhen (Rotaugenrelease), legionen von Mücken und Bremsen und einem guten Kumpel ist allein das schon wert.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich vertrete halt langsam die Meinung, das der Bestand das A und O ist, bevor eine Diskussion zur Strategie überhaupt Sinn macht. Ich kann nicht auf Schleien versiert/gezielt Angeln, wenn sie nur im Gesamten 1% aller Fische ausmachen. Unabhängig von Größe und dergleichen.


 
 Das ist natürlich absolut richtig,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ein Abend am Wasser mit fast im Schlamm verlorenen Schuhen (Rotaugenrelease), legionen von Mücken und Bremsen und einem guten Kumpel ist allein das schon wert.


 
 und das nicht minder!
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich, ich plaudere nur hin und her. Man weiss wenig, vieles ist Spekulatius.
> Nehmen wir Mr. Chub. Je älter er wird, in desto kleineren und wachsamen Gruppen lebt er- und die wirklich großen sind mürrische, mit allen Wassern gewaschene Einzelgänger, die auch ihre Ernährung gerne mal komplett umstellen. Die falleen dann auch aus dem Raster des Friedfischanglers.
> 
> Bachforellen schnappen als Kleinis aufgeregt nach allem was schwimmt, und verfehlen oft genug ihr Ziel. Eine große, uralte Bachforelle hat auf größeren Kleinfisch als Beute umgestellt, und fällt so aus dem Raster der klassischen Flugangelei. Lediglich zur Maifliegenzeit feiert sie auch Karneval (Daher sind die Flyboys früher zur Maifliegenzeit ja auch so ausgeflippt).
> Barsche ähnlich.
> Tja, und die großen Paylake Karpfen sind ja praktisch abgerichtet (was nicht heissen soll, das sie leicht zu fangen wären)
> 
> Aber ja,  man kann viel hin und her überlegen- ohne letzte Gewissheit zu haben. Deshalb ist das Reden übers Angeln ja fast so schön wie die Sache selbst:q
> herzlich
> Minimax




Ich bin da immer der Meinung gewesen, dass Fische nicht so sonderlich viel lernen. Die Tatsache, dass Specimen seltener und vorsichtiger beißen hat mMn vielmehr damit zu tun, dass unvorsichtige Fische eben oft schneller rausgefangen werden oder sonstwie der Nahrungskette anheimfallen.
Ich hab schon oft gehört "die großen Hechte fängste hier nur Nachts auf Köfi" - klar, wei wenige so angeln und Hechte die zufällig eher nachtaktiv sind somit größer werden können bevor die gefangen werden.
Viele Fische sind von Geburt an unvorsichtig und manche eben vorsichtiger - welche davon alt und groß werden sollte jedem selbst klar sein.
#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin da immer der Meinung gewesen, dass Fische nicht so sonderlich viel lernen. Die Tatsache, dass Specimen seltener und vorsichtiger beißen hat mMn vielmehr damit zu tun, dass unvorsichtige Fische eben oft schneller rausgefangen werden oder sonstwie der Nahrungskette anheimfallen.
> Ich hab schon oft gehört "die großen Hechte fängste hier nur Nachts auf Köfi" - klar, wei wenige so angeln und Hechte die zufällig eher nachtaktiv sind somit größer werden können bevor die gefangen werden.
> Viele Fische sind von Geburt an unvorsichtig und manche eben vorsichtiger - welche davon alt und groß werden sollte jedem selbst klar sein.
> #h



Blödheit frisst. :m:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Blödheit frisst. :m:q:q:q



 Arscharscharscharscharsch ;-P


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Arscharscharscharscharsch ;-P



Sagt Oma immer zu mir. -.-

Sitzen wir wohl im gleichen, recht überladenem, Boot.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das bellyboat ist voll!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Du alte Schnecke!







(Urheber bin ich, bevor jemand zum Schnippeln ansetzt)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war heute das erste Mal mit meiner Spinnkombo unterwegs. Es war ein Gefühl, das schwer einzuordnen ist. Etwas zwischen will ich nicht und boah macht das Spaß.Ich bin dann zum Hafen gerückt, im Glauben die Rapfen laufen.

Höhöhöhö, da ist kein Wasser mehr drin. Das Ding liegt blank.






Ich habe dann trotzdem weiter unten Würfe gemacht, dort geht es mit dem Angeln, aber auf den Steinen zu laufen war mir viel zu gefährlich. Ich bin dann Flink zur Elbe. Auf dem Weg dann am Silo vorbei die 12308102381 Schwalben beobachtet. Direkt am alten Kornspeicher haben sie auch ihre Nester. Was für ein Flugverkehr. Alles voll. Ich hatte leider den Makrofokus der Cam. an, die Bilder waren somit nicht tauglich.






Auf dem Deich radelnd kurz bevor man zur Elbe abbiegt dann ein Schreck. Zaun und Schafe. Häääääääää? Wo kommen die denn alle her und warum nur? Dann am Zaun, ich dachte erst die hässlichsten Määääääääää's würden mich Beobachten. Tatsächlich waren es Herdenschutzhunde. Ich musste erst überlegen, ob ich via Wurmloch in der Türkei gelandet bin.
















An der Elbe dann selbiges Gesamtbild. Kein Wasser. Es ist noch wesentlich weniger als bei meinen Ansitzen. Die Buhnen liegen Blank. Ich hatte dann noch einige Würfe gemacht, die Buhnen hochgewandert und an einem Elbloch kurz verweilt. Genau vor mir broddelte das Wasser, lauter Brassen. Dieser Moment war hart. Es war wie Sex mit Gummi. Klar man Angelt, aber es fühlt sich nicht richtig an.

2 Würfe gemacht und ab nach Hause. Ich war ungefähr 1 1/2 Stunden unterwegs, wollte geplant Rapfen fangen. Leider konnte keine Lokalisieren, also immer Blind geworfen, auch Mitten in die Strömung der Elbe rein.

Bei uns fangen sie die Torpedos mit Pilkern und harten Ruten. Einfach reinpfeffern und leiern, dann gibt es oft Fisch. Ich hatte nur leichte Spinner, Löffelblinker und Öhm, einen Köder, der für mich keinen Sinn machte.
















Dieser messingfarbene Stab mit Flossen brachte mich zur Verzweiflung. Wie führt man das Ding aus einer anderen Zeit und warum (ehrlich jetzt, ich saß 10 Minuten auf einer Treppe und hab das Ding angestarrt) hängt der Drilling quasi an den metallischen Flossen. Schwimmen Fische rückwärts?

Der Wurfkörper ist aber so gebaut, das die Drillinge dort hingehören. Nur warum die Dinger daran? 

Fazit:

Spinnangeln kann Spaß machen. Es ist von Leichtigkeit geprägt, man saugt ebenfalls die Eindrücke ein, sieht mehr von der Kulisse. Auch die Beweglichkeit ist Klasse. Es war ja nun schon 15 Jahre her, das ich sowas gemacht habe. Blech werfen verlangt keine Skills, das ist schon mal toll. jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen, den Blechflossenrückwärtsköder zu führen. Und zu verstehen. Auch waren meine Köder allesamt etwas zu leicht. Mit 6g kommt man nicht soweit, der Löffelblinker war mit 10g schon passender. 

Hier und da Anpassen, dann klappts.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Idyllische Bilder, schön das Du mit der Spinne unterwegs warst. Vielleicht wenn Den Drilling an dem Fischdingens nach hinten machts und vorne nur der Sprengring läßt? Dann wirkts sinnvoller. Oder halt einfach rausfeuern und schnell einholen.
 Bei mir in der Nähe ist eine Stelle, wo dieser Tage sich allabendlich ein Spektakel abspielt, das mna nur als Rapfnado bezeichnen kann. Da wollt ich vor einigen Wochen mal mit eigens angeschaffter Spinne teilnehmen, nur leider wurden meine schönen Kleinwobbler total ignoriert. Immerhin glaube ich die Lösung ausbaldowert zu haben, aber jetzt komm ich wegen akuter Fliegeritis nicht mehr dazu..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Normalerweise knallts es hier auch rund um die Uhr, aber ich bin kein Fachmann für Rapfen. Ich weiß nur: Wenn ich beim Friedfischangeln bin, rauben sie entweder Konstant oder gar nicht. Ein Mittelding konnte ich noch nicht beobachten.

Was den Köder anbelangt:

Ich hatte ihn auch anders herum präsentiert, das Ding soll aber mit dem Drilling an den Flossen so laufen. Der Wurfkörper ist auch so gebaut. Die schwere Seite zum Beschleunigen halt nach hinten raus, wo der Drilling ist.

Ich hab ihn reingeleiert und mit Schlägen präsentiert, aber so nen wirkliches Eigenspiel war nicht zu sehen. Obgleich ich das genauer mir Anschauen muss. Der Eindruck war, das er trudelt und wie Zocker geführt wird. Dann fehlt aber "Pace" für meinen Zielfisch.

Btw: Er heißt auch Erfolgszocker. |supergri


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich finde übrigens diese Rapfenanleitung ziemlich cool, die ist ein ähnliches Kaliber wie die tolle Karauschenanleitung die es hier irgendwo im Board gibt- nur in Rapfen halt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332081&highlight=Rapfen

 "Erfolgszocker"- bei diesem Namen, kann der Erfolg bein Zocken ja garnicht ausbleiben, jetzt verstehe ich warum Du ihn gekauft hast, alter Fuchs! (An-Nase-klopf)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rapfenangeln ist ja keine Kunst, ich hatte ja geschrieben, das die Leute bei uns Stumpf Pilker in die Strömung ballern und Fangen. Vom Gefühl her waren meine Köder vielleicht zu langsam von der Führung her und von der Weite kam ich nicht gut genug an Fläche voran.

Der Erfolgszocker war für mich die alternative zu Pilkern. Die hatten alle 60g Wurfgewicht, das war mir ne Nummer zu hart. Die Spinner waren aber Klasse, das Gefühl dabei kommt richtig gut zur Geltung. Hat was!

Leider ist der Kram aber auch Substanzlos, was will man darüber nur schreiben? :q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na, wie gesagt, ich fand den Rapfenartikel hilfreich und gut strukturiert.
Und Kunst, tja eigentlich ist Kunst ja das, was von Künstlern gemacht wird. Insofern glaube ich, das jede der vielen verschiedenen Angeldisziplinen mit genug Hingabe, Erfahrung und Esprit zur höchsten Verfeinerung getrieben werden kann, da gibt's für mich keine Wertigkeiten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Na, wie gesagt, ich fand den Rapfenartikel hilfreich und gut strukturiert.
> Und Kunst, tja eigentlich ist Kunst ja das, was von Künstlern gemacht wird. Insofern glaube ich, das jede der vielen verschiedenen Angeldisziplinen mit genug Hingabe, Erfahrung und Esprit zur höchsten Verfeinerung getrieben werden kann, da gibt's für mich keine Wertigkeiten



Ich meinte damit auch nicht die Wertigkeit und das für mich verborgene Können dahinter, aber vom Führungsstil her sind ja Hardbaits wohl wirklich für hohle Leute gemacht. Du kannst einen Spinner und Löffelblinker ja nur schnell und langsam führen. Der Blinker kann noch Taumeln gelassen werden, das wars aber auch.

Spinnangeln ist auf das wesentliche Reduziert und das fühlt sich auch so an (also Hardbaits). Ich glaube der Gummifisch hat einfach viel mehr Stile parat und fordert auch mehr Können ab. 

Definitiv jedenfalls interessieren mich die Rapfen. Klasse Weißfische. HAHA


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da wir gerade so schön um die Friedfische herumdiskutieren: 
ich werde mangels Rapfen hierzulande wohl das Rapfenangeln mit Hornhechten als verfügbarem Ersatz üben. Gab am Dienstag die ersten beiden Exemplare dieser seltsamen Species als Beifang; das hat mich durchaus angefixt (lecker waren sie auch).


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Da wir gerade so schön um die Friedfische herumdiskutieren:
> ich werde mangels Rapfen hierzulande wohl das Rapfenangeln mit Hornhechten als verfügbarem Ersatz üben.



Petri zu den Schnabeltieren, wie sind die denn so drauf? Willst Du es auch mal mit der Wollknäuelmethode probieren?


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zu den Schnabeltieren, wie sind die denn so drauf? Willst Du es auch mal mit der Wollknäuelmethode probieren?



Petri Dank! 
Die grüngrätigen Burschen fühlen sich an der Angel an wie ein lütter Hecht auf Speed. Agilität neu definiert.
Die Wollknäuel laß ich mal bei den Stricksachen und werds wohl mit normalen Einzelhaken oder kleinen Drillingen versuchen (evtl. noch 1 oder 2 zusätzliche Sprengringe zwischen Köder und Haken schalten).
Gebissen haben die Dienstagsexemplare auf einen rot-weißen Beifänger (Delalande Sandra) am einfachen 2er Einzelhaken.

Mal sehen, vielleicht probier ichs vor dem Ausflug nach Dänemark noch mal hier auf sehr friedliche Friedfische, hab aber derzeit noch keinen Plan.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Petri Dank!
> Die grüngrätigen Burschen fühlen sich an der Angel an wie ein lütter Hecht auf Speed. Agilität neu definiert.
> ....
> Mal sehen, vielleicht probier ichs vor dem Ausflug nach Dänemark noch mal hier auf sehr friedliche Friedfische, hab aber derzeit noch keinen Plan.



Tja, so haben wir alle unsere kleinen Sommerflirts. Aber, wie ich schon schrieb, wenn die Blätter fallen, stehen wir alle wieder bei unseren lieben Friedfischen mit Pose, Swingtip und Maden auf der Matte. Ich schätze, sie werden uns verzeihen..


----------



## daci7

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Total geil - die Friedfischer gehen im Sommer spinnen, weil die friedlichen Gesellen bei Hitze so zicken und die Raubfischer gehen im Sommer stippen weil die Raubfische dann auch so träge und faul sind. 



@FF: Blechköder verlangen einem natürlich keinen Dr. Titel ab, aber soooooo idiotensicher sind die auch wieder nicht. Zeigste ja selbst mit deinem Torpedo-Zocker ;P Aaaaaaber: Blechköder ist nicht gleich "Hardbait" - auch Wobbler fallen unter die harten Köder und sind ein gaaaaanz anderer Schnack.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Unterm Strich kann man sagen dass es aktuell überall zäh läuft


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unterm Strich kann man sagen dass es aktuell überall zäh läuft



So lange die Pläne noch aufgehen und das tun sie, soll man nicht jammern. Und Massenfänge brauchen wir ja eh keine. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> @FF: Blechköder verlangen einem natürlich keinen Dr. Titel ab, aber soooooo idiotensicher sind die auch wieder nicht. Zeigste ja selbst mit deinem Torpedo-Zocker ;P Aaaaaaber: Blechköder ist nicht gleich "Hardbait" - auch Wobbler fallen unter die harten Köder und sind ein gaaaaanz anderer Schnack.



Das Torpedogerät ist in meinen Augen etwas widersprüchlich, dabei heißt er doch Erfolgszocker? :m

Reduzieren wir es auf Blech, bleibt unterm Strich aber wirklich ne sehr unkreative Art  stehen, die aber auch erfrischend ist. Ich bin oft Ungeduldig und wenn ich mir vorstellen muss, einen Gummifisch lupfend über den Boden zu führen?

Eher friert die Hölle zu. :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Evtl. Ist der erfolgszocker in erster Linie was zum Vertikalangeln an kaianlagen und Spundwänden?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Evtl. Ist der erfolgszocker in erster Linie was zum Vertikalangeln an kaianlagen und Spundwänden?



Ich habe danach gegoogelt und nichts gefunden, das Köderspiel schien mir aber erst durchzukommen, wenn man Leiert und Fallen lässt, das Unterstützt deine These.

Erinnern tut er mich aber an Rapfenködern. Wir werden das Rätsel aber Lüften!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Zocker sind eigentlich klassische Vertikalköder.

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/raubfischangeln/barsch-angeln-mit-zocker

Werden gerne auch beim Eisangeln verwendet.

Und eignen sich in der Tat zum Rapfenfischen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hanzz schrieb:


> Zocker sind eigentlich klassische Vertikalköder.
> 
> https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/raubfischangeln/barsch-angeln-mit-zocker
> 
> Werden gerne auch beim Eisangeln verwendet.
> 
> Und eignen sich in der Tat zum Rapfenfischen.



Oha, Glück im Unglück. 

Ich brauche eine größere Rolle um mehr Speed zu kreieren, dann dürfte es passen. Weißraubfisch, ich komme! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

An der Größe arbeiten wir noch, es war aber Knüppeldickes arbeiten und natürlich musste ich 2 bessere Barsche im Nahbereich verlieren. 

Alles an Stachelritter ließ sich auf kürzesten Distanzen zu den Brutfischen fangen, was mir aber auch zu dieser Jahreszeit mehr als Logisch erscheint.

Ich habe dann mein Wissen von Friedfischen auf Räuber übertragen. Ein Wetter wie dieses, Wechselhaft, zwingt Schleie und Co. oft ins tiefere Wasser. Warum nicht auch bei Hechten so? Und tatsächlich der 10 Gramm schwere Spinne dezent über Grund geführt auf 3,00 Meter ungefähr brachte mir 2 Hechte. Beide waren wahrscheinlich einen Sommer alt. 30 Zentimeter und vielleicht 35 Zentimeter. Ich wollte Nummer 2 im Wasser fotografieren, da war er auch schon weg...... 

Die Füße sind etwas zermürbt, aber es hat mir aber verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. Wiederholung folgt sehr bald.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Na, Mensch Fantastic,
 das ist ja ein schöner Fischzug, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. Vor allem sieht man, das Spinnerei keine Hexerei ist- ich selbst habe mit echten Spinnern immer etwas gefremdelt, aber der klassische Effzett ist immer
 dabei und bringt auch eigentlich immer was. 
 Hat Dich nicht vor einiger Zeit ein Frechhecht an einer Stelle geärgert? Besuch den doch mal...
 Petri und herzliche Grüße,
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Na, Mensch Fantastic,
> das ist ja ein schöner Fischzug, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. Vor allem sieht man, das Spinnerei keine Hexerei ist- ich selbst habe mit echten Spinnern immer etwas gefremdelt, aber der klassische Effzett ist immer
> dabei und bringt auch eigentlich immer was.
> Hat Dich nicht vor einiger Zeit ein Frechhecht an einer Stelle geärgert? Besuch den doch mal...
> Petri und herzliche Grüße,
> Minimax



Ich habe ihn Besucht, er wollte aber nicht. Generell standen viele Raubfische sehr ufernah, der gute Barsch, vermeintlich so zwischen 25cm und 30cm, stieg mir vor der Nase ein und nach kurzem Drill auch umgehend wieder aus.......

Ich habe recht viel Probiert, würde aber behaupten, einfach noch schwerere Köder zu brauchen, um einfach weiter in den See hineinzukommen. 

Was das Spinnern angeht bin ja auch nicht so "unbeschrieben", ich hatte es ja auch einige Jahre in meiner Kindheit betrieben und im Baggersee, wo ich schon sehr große Barsche fing. Daher wusste ich auch heute, was mich erwartet. Am Schilf entlang durch die kleinen Punks fischen um die Kirschen irgendwie zu kriegen.

Am Teich war ich auch, dort ging es mit einem 1,5g schweren Spinner ans Werk. 6 Barsche, allesamt Klein, aber es ging mir auch im Wesentlichen um die Methodik. An einer 2000er Rolle mit moderatem Tempo gleitet das "Spinnerchen" genau über das Kraut, vielleicht 5cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Das ist Genial und Fängig.

Ich werde jetzt an meiner Technik arbeiten und verstehen lernen, wie ich den Köder ganz knapp über Grund anbieten kann, um faule Räuber munter zu machen.

Ich rechne mit baldigem Erfolg von Krokodilen und Torpedos.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich rechne mit baldigem Erfolg von Krokodilen und Torpedos.


 
 Schätze, der wird nicht ausbleiben, FF:m, sag mal gibt's Neuigkeiten zur FeederWM?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, der wird nicht ausbleiben, FF:m, sag mal gibt's Neuigkeiten zur FeederWM?



Wollte ich eben noch eintragen, ich muss aber gerade auch noch den Bericht zu Rotfedern in der Schwebe pflegen, weil der Hoster zum zweiten mal down war und die Bilder weg sind....

Zum Brechen! Ich hab die Erlaubnis von Tamas auch bekommen, das Bild zu verwenden. Die weiteren News werden natürlich zum Ende des Trainings sehr rar. Umso näher der Start, desto weniger Infos kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Samma, spinnt die Technik im AB oder sind das die Hoster für Bilder? Der Kram rotiert, die Bilder flippern rein und raus, das ist ja unerträglich....

Wäre echt wünschenswert, das Bilder mit der Software direkt und auch passig für Berichte eingebracht werden können. Das ist ja eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Liebe Jungs,
hier mal wieder etwas zum Stand meines sommerlichen Flugangelprojekts. Heut haben wir zusammen mit Hausnachbarn Freunde im Brandenburgischen zu Kaffee, Klatsch und Kuchen sowie Abendlichen Grillen besucht. Was die Freunde und Nachbarn nicht wussten, ich aber sehr wohl, dass ihr Dorf inmitten eines Clusters aus mir noch unbekannten Salmonidenbächen liegt. Also habe ich schon vor Wochen an allerhöchster Stelle einen umfangreichen Antrag eingereicht ("Komm schon Schatz, nur zwei Stunden, zum Grillen bin ich wieder da, bittebittebittebitteadinfinitum") und durfte dann tatsächlich nach dem Höflichkeitskaffee losbrausen. Ich wollte einerseits die Gewässer erkunden, andererseits trug ich diesmal Mord im Herzen, denn der Dame des Hauses eine echte, selbstgefangene Leckerforelle zu präsentieren hätte mein arg lädiertes Spzialprestige in unglaubliche Höhen schnellen lassen. Ihr ahnt also schon wie es ausging...

Der Bach den ich ausgewählt hatte, erwies sich als zugewuchertes Rinnsal, und war vollkommen zugekrautet- mit meinen Skills nicht zu beangeln, und auch keinerlei
Anzeichen von Fischaktivität. An zwei Punkten versuchte ich den Einstieg, jedesmal mit langem Fussmarsch verbunden. Damit war schon der Großteil meiner knappen Zeit verbraucht- Aber, ihr wisst es noch vom Schuleschwänzen, keine Zeit ist so süß wie gestohlene Zeit, also bin ich zu einem weiter entfernten Bach gefahren. Ausserdem, wenn ich nur mal von der Brücke aus gucke, könnte ich pünktlich zurück sein, und irgendwann mal in Ruhe Angeln.

Es war ein herrlicher kleiner Bach, klar, mit Sandboden und leuchtend grünen Krautfahnen, schwer durch Ufergehölz zu beangeln, aber nicht unmöglich. Eichen und Weiden neigten sich über das Flüsslein, und liessen durch ihr Blätterdach kleine Sonneninseln im flachen entstehen, altenierend mit tiefen Rinnen. Ein mächtiger Baum den die letzten Stürme gefällt hatten lag quer über dem Bach. Hochverdächtig, und mir war gleich klar, das ich hierher zurückkehren würde. Na, ein bisschen Zeit war es noch, also vielleicht doch mal etwas ins Gelände, und hinter der Kurve gucken- sind ja nur 50 Meter. Und hinter der Kurve sah ich dann die erste Maifliege auf dem Wasser, wie ein kleines Segelschiff mit den noch trüben Flügeln, und die zweite, die grade Abflog- und die Sträucher waren voll von ihnen. Kein Zwiefel- ein Danicaschlupf, mitten am Nachmittag im Juli. Ich stand mitten in einem echten Wunder der Natur. Was haben wir doch für ein Glück, uns ein Hobby gewählt zu haben, das uns ermöglicht, solche Szenen zu erleben, wir müssen dankbar sein- wem sprudelt der Becher des Lebens so reich?

Und dann kam das herrliche Geräusch dass ich in den letzten Wochen so lieben gelernt habe: Das charakteristische nasse "Haps" -man kann es nicht anders nennen- meines Zielfisches, der eine Dun von der Obefläche pflückt. Da sah man noch die Ringe. Und 10 meter weiter ein weiteres "Haps". Jeder Gedanken an Rückkehr, tappende Füße und verschränkte Arme war sofort vergessen. Vor lauter Aufregung war es extrem schwer die Fliege anzuknoten- ein Tattermann wie im delirium tremens- leicht war es hingegen innerhalb von 10 Minuten mindestens drei steigende Fische zu vergrämen. Ein Trost hingegen war ein kleiner Piepmatz, der ganz aufgeregt am Ufer meine schändlicherweise stromabwärts treibende Fliege verfolgte, in der Hoffnung sie möge endlich aufsteigen oder zumindest ans Ufer getrieben werde. Zumindest den konnte meine grotesk große Trockenfliege foppen (das Rezept poste ich bald im Boardfliegenthread). 

So gings noch ein bisschen weiter, Fisch steigt, ich pirsche mich heran -eher eine Mischung aus Stolpern und Purzeln- setze die Fliege ins Gebüsch, ziehe das Gebüsch in den Bach, Fisch zeigt mir nen Vogel und verduftet.
Durch eine glückliche und unverdiente Verkettung von Umständen konnte ich aber dann einem munter mehrfach steigenden meine Fliege so servieren, dass er sie gierig und herzschlagstoppend nahm und hing- und es war natürlich eine kleine Plötze, oder Barsch, oder -Hoffnung! 
Mein erster Hasel? Auf jeden Fall ein deutlich kleinerer Fisch als alle meine bisherigen Forellen- Aber machte für ein 20 cm Fischlein doch viel Rabatz und Sprang und platschte: Und wenige Sekunden war ich überglücklich eine ganz kleine Bachforelle im Wasser abzuhaken. Denn nicht nur die Kleinheit des tapferen Bürschleins bestätigte meinen Verdacht: Die Flanken waren fast gelb, mit wunderbar großen, leuchtendroten Punkten, ein spitzes Schnäuzlein, großen Brustflossen, und wunderbar schlankem Habitus- so intensiv gefärbt wie ein Tropenvogel: Die war nicht besetzt, ich bin sicher, es war eine echte kleine Wildforelle. Mitten in Brandenburg. Kein anderer Fisch hätte mich glücklicher machen können -ja, gut, okay, aber ihr wisst was ich meine..

Ich fühle mich heute sehr reich beschenkt, die Natur hat mir einen Eintagsfliegenschlupf gewährt, ich konnte einen Fisch auf die passende Fliege fangen, und ich habe ein Indiz, das unsere vielbescholtenen Bäche den lieben Forellen so gefallen, dass sie sich natürlich fortpflanzen.

Voller Begeisterung und mit glänzenden Augen machte ich mich auf den Heimweg- und die hatte ich auch bitter nötig, als ich mich vor der Admiralität für meine Verspätung rechtfertigen musste -wobei das den Göttern und vor allem Göttinnen sei dank sehr glimpflich ablief..
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer Minimax


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

^ Danke für den schönen Bericht! Und prima, daß es diese kleinen Oasen gibt, in denen sich auch anspruchsvolle Species ohne Zweibeiner-Hilfe fortpflanzen können.


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie immer sehr lesenswert minimaxopheles. Petri zum rotpunktdöbelbaby!
Ich fänd es toll wenn du und geo zusammen unterwegs wärt, deine geschliffene Wortgewalt mit georgs poetischen Bildern - das hätte mehr stil als monokel und zwirbelbart


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vielen Dank Jungs, ich freu mich immer sehr, wenns Euch gefällt.
Ja, an meiner Fotofaulheit wird sich kaum was ändern- und Geos wunderbar bebilderte Berichte sind doch ohnehin auch sprachlich absolute Spitzenklasse- und vor allem sehr spannend und lehrreich!
Was ich übrigens wirklich toll finde, ist der schöne Bericht von dem neuen Boardmitglied, den er sozusagen als Einstand verfasst hat (haben ja auch schon richtigerweise viele ein Feedback gegeben)


----------



## Steff-Peff

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo Minimax,
sehr schön geschrieben ! Toll, dass es noch Zeitgenossen gibt, die sich selbst nicht zu ernst nehmen.
Und natürlich Petri zu Fario !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Minimax,
> sehr schön geschrieben ! Toll, dass es noch Zeitgenossen gibt, die sich selbst nicht zu ernst nehmen.



 Hahaha, Danke, ich find, wer gern über andere lacht, sollte als allererstes mal über sich selbst lachen können#h


----------



## geomas

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fänd es toll wenn du und geo zusammen unterwegs wärt, deine geschliffene Wortgewalt mit georgs poetischen Bildern - das hätte mehr stil als monokel und zwirbelbart



Na das wäre dann Poesie hoch zwo und damit evtl. etwas zuviel des Guten fürs AB ;-)


So, ich klink mich hier erstmal aus, werde die kommenden Tage sehr platten Salzwasserdöbeln und superschlanken silberglänzenden Alanden mit ganz vielen Zähnen nachstellen, die eigentlich am Stammtisch nix zu suchen haben.
Bitte registriert meine Abwesenheit am ÜKEL nicht als stummen Protest sondern trinkt ein Glas für mich mit.
Aloha, geo


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



geomas schrieb:


> Na das wäre dann Poesie hoch zwo und damit evtl. etwas zuviel des Guten fürs AB ;-)
> 
> 
> So, ich klink mich hier erstmal aus, werde die kommenden Tage sehr platten Salzwasserdöbeln und superschlanken silberglänzenden Alanden mit ganz vielen Zähnen nachstellen, die eigentlich am Stammtisch nix zu suchen haben.
> Bitte registriert meine Abwesenheit am ÜKEL nicht als stummen Protest sondern trinkt ein Glas für mich mit.
> Aloha, geo



 Ohh, die flachen Döbel- mmhh, schleck, die sollten in Butter schwimmen und ein Krönchen aus Krabben erhalten.
 Erhol dich Gut, wir heissen Dich bei Deiner Rückkehr willkommen,

 Aloha oe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fOQmQCtBbM

 herzlich,
 Minimax 

 PS: Und Deiner Aufforderung nach dem Extraglas komm ich natürlich umgehend nach


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ohh, die flachen Döbel- mmhh, schleck, die sollten in Butter schwimmen und ein Krönchen aus Krabben erhalten.



Besser eine Krone, die sie zu erdrücken scheint. Auch gut, nur mit Rührei.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Besser eine Krone, die sie zu erdrücken scheint. Auch gut, nur mit Rührei.



Speck ist auch immer eine Option. Plattfische sind einfach leckere kleine Kreaturen, ein ganz feiner Hochgenuss!

 Edit: Verflixt, nun läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen, und weit und breit keine leckere Scholle. Hatten wir nichtmal abgemacht, spätabends nicht mehr über Köstlichkeiten zu schreiben?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Und wenn ich so an Norwegen denke ... so klein sind die gar nicht! #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

War gerade mit dem Hund spazieren, steht ein Marder auf dem Dach und schreit uns an. Hört sich an wie Gurgeln. Dann wollte er natürlich den Chef im Revier spielen, Charly hatte schon richtig Lust auf ein kleines Duell.

Kommt der Kacker aber nicht runter. Erinnert mich an manche Leute im Anglerboard. :q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heite hat mein Uralt Browning Multipicker endgültig die Grätsche gemacht. Zur Zeit ergeben sich laufend neue Gelefgenheiten für neues Tackle ... es ist "zum Mäuse melken"! :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Heite hat mein Uralt Browning Multipicker endgültig die Grätsche gemacht. Zur Zeit ergeben sich laufend neue Gelefgenheiten für neues Tackle ... es ist "zum Mäuse melken"! :m



Du Ärmster, wo wir doch alle wissen, wie lästig und unangenehm es ist, sich niegelnagelneue, feinste Ruten aussuchen und kaufen zu müssen..|rolleyes
 Schon was bestimmtes im Auge?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Feststehen nur der technische Rahmen...

270 cm und max. 40 gr. WG - also wirklich nix ausgefallenes. Feiner, sowie gröber ist ja alles noch gut vorhanden.

Wichtig ist mir eher, dass sie mir gefällt und schön schlank daherkommt. Das Auge fischt ja immer mit. Mivardi hat was, das könnte mir gefallen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Mivardi hat was, das könnte mir gefallen.



 Aha, dann kommt ja nur die Enigma Picker infrage. Die hat auf jeden Fall auch einen relativ kurzen Griff, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das eine persönliche Vorliebe von Dir


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So schauts aus. Mit solchen Stäben werfe ich nicht weit, fische aber aktiv. Wozu dann den überlangen Griff?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Mit solchen Stäben werfe ich nicht weit, fische aber aktiv. Wozu dann den überlangen Griff?



sehr richtig- und übrigens ist natürlich eine Kurzgriffrute auch etwas länger als eine gleichlange Rute mit langem Griff.

 wobei ich mir da nie so Gedanken gemacht habe, und immer die Standardgrifflängen akzeptierte. Bei Posenruten fungiert der lange Griff natürlich auch etwas als Balanceelement.
 Das beste ist natürlich ein Verstellbarer Rollenhalter, wie die alten Schieberinge. Ich kann nur wiederholen: Ich verstehe nicht, warum der verstellbare Rollenhalter der Daiwa Aqualite Floatruten nicht Schule gemacht hat. Verstellbar, aber dennoch sicher arretierbar!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Deswegen bin ich ja auch ein bekennender Liebhaber von den ollen Schieberingen. Mit zunehmendem Alter wird man eben etwas schrullig.


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Von Montag auf Dienstag war ich mit dem neunjährigen Junior eines Freundes auf Karpfentour. Er war schon ein paar Mal dabei: Zanderangeln, Spinnfischen, Weißfische. Jetzt aber zum ersten Mal mit Übernachtung am See: Sonnenuntergang, Sonnenaufgang, Fischreiher beobachten, Brombeerhecken plündern etc., das ganze Naturerlebnis halt. Auch von der Angeltechnik mit den Boilies auf Haarmontage plus Futter im PVA-Mesh, elektronische Bissanzeiger mit illuminierten Swingern etc. wurde eine neue Komplexitätsstufe genommen und es gab viel zu erklären und zu erzählen. Hat ihn alles sehr interessiert.

Aber leider kein Fisch, kein Biss, nicht mal ein Schnurschwimmer. Schade.
Beim Zusammenpacken meint dann die kleine Kröte ganz altklug:
"Früher hat man einfach einen Wurm an den Haken gehängt. Und heute mit der ganzen modernen Technik fängt man auch nichts."

Was ist schlimmer als ein altkluges Kind? Richtig, ein altkluges Kind, das auch noch recht hat!


----------



## bacalo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@=Serdo; 

 Beim Zusammenpacken meint dann die kleine Kröte ganz altklug:
"Früher hat man einfach einen Wurm an den Haken gehängt. Und heute mit der ganzen modernen Technik fängt man auch nichts."

Was ist schlimmer als ein altkluges Kind? Richtig, ein altkluges Kind, das auch noch recht hat![/QUOTE]

Bruder im Geiste:m


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Männers!
Läuft etwas zäh..gelle!?!
Zäh ist eigentlich stark beschönigend für ne doppelte Nullnummer... .
Wir waren am Samstag mit dem Boot auf einem Nebengewässer der Mass auf Stacheldöbel und es tat sich nix. Im Anschluß gedachten wir dann noch einige Plötzen zu ärgern - auch nix.. .
Am Sonntag dann mit dem Kanu erst auf Streifendöbel, anschließend auf Plötz und Bresen - wieder nix..!
Tagsüber läufts nicht gut, aber in der Nacht kocht das Wasser und einige Leute haben richtig gut gefangen, wobei das Highlight sicherlich ein Hecht von 120cm war. aber es kamen auch einige gute Stacheldöbel in die Boote.
Bei den Stippern auch durchgängig tote Hose.. .
Sehr sehr zäh halt.. .
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fische fangen wäre ans ich kein Problem, mir fehlt nur die Zeit. Orientieren würde ich mich aber eher an die Morgenstunden, das Wasser im Flachbereich ist zu warm. 

Was kritischer ist, sind die Wasserstände, da fehlt es bei uns massiv an Wasser. Gab aber auch Wochenlang so gar keinen Regen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich wollte eigentlich Sommerpause machen. 18 Tage habe ich ohne Friedfischangeln durchgehalten, aber ich sterbe fast. Mein Körper entwickelt Laichausschlag, meine Augen werden Rot wie bei Schleien, in der Größe von Güsterglubschern.

Eben war ich mit dem Hund am Teich, einfach nur Spazieren. Die Wassertemperatur ist gut, die Rotfedern tanzen. Ich saß dort, knabberte an einem Pfirsich, lauernd auf einen springenden Fisch. 

Innerlich aufgewühlt, zwischen der Gefühlswelt eines Vollblutfriedfischanglers, habe ich beschlossen, bevor ich nicht mehr als menschliches Objekt durchgehe, morgen mit dem Waggler zu Felde ziehen. Erst Rotfedern anvisieren und beim Anzeichen von Schleien dann den Versuch wagen, grünes Gold zu schürfen.

Jaja, so eine angekündigte Sommerpause war nicht zu halten und Spinnangeln ist einfach nicht meine Welt. Ab und zu klar, aber nicht mit der Leidenschaft, wie ich sonst meiner Passion der friedlichen Welt fröne.

Jetzt wird wieder rasiert, die Fische können sich warm anziehen. |supergri

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I33u_EHLI3w&list=RDI33u_EHLI3w&start_radio=1


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*





Frisch aus China eingetroffen für wenige Cent inklusive Versand. Auf die Kunstmaden warte ich noch die kommen hoffentlich auch bald. Und jetzt steinigt mich das ich wish ausprobiert habe 

Neue sehr hübsche Swinger die man mit nem Wimpernschlag zum Hänger machen kann kamen ebenfalls heute an.


Drückt bitte alle die Daumen für mich... Sollte meine Frau heute den Urlaub genehmigt bekommen werde ich im September 2 Wochen Urlaub in Holland in einem 6 Personen Haus  direkt am Wasser machen... ALLEINE 

Die Frau fliegt mit ihrer Familie und den Kids in die Türkei. 

Ok den Hund werde ich dabei haben aber damit kann och Leben ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Luftballon |supergri|supergri






Wirbelsturm






Schneckenkopie






Fressmaschine






Kontrastreich, trotzdem versagt






Mama und die Kinder


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
 wo immer ihr sein mögt. Ich mach auch nur mal ne kurze Zwischenmeldung in den sommerlich niedrigstehenden Ukel,
 und dies auch nur in Stichworten.
 Hinter mir liegt eine nervenzerfetzende, schwitzig heisse "Urlaubs"woche in Häuschen im Grünen von Mrs. Minimax Mama. Unglaublicher Sozialstress, ihr wist sicher was ich meine. Immerhin konnte ich (und musste dringend) oft ans Wasser. Jetzt werden in meinen Gewässsern die Forellen zickig, klug und wählerisch -und offen gesagt auch weniger- was da jetzt noch schwimmt läßt sich nicht mehr so leicht durch ein Federbüschel täuschen. Ich habe noch einen halbstündigen Nervenkrieg mit einem echt guten Fisch in Erinnerung, der leider zu meinen Ungunsten ausging (die größten sind immer die, die man nicht fängt). Auf Sicht Angeln auf abendsonnendurchglühter Flur ist Masochismus: wie der stattliche Schatten sich mit trägem Flossenschlag vom Standplatz löst, die Fliege etwas gelangweilt begutachtet und abdreht, immer und immer wieder- können Forellen die Nase rümpfen? Ich glaube schon. Die Heuschrecken zirpten, der Schweiss lief, die Sonne sank: Ein lautloses Duell-Kurz und gut, Schneider.

 Ein anderes Mal hatte ich mehr Glück. In einem Wehrgumpen, in dem ich bisher schon einige Forelle überlisten konnte, ging stundenlang nichts- bis endlich der erlösende Gegenzug kam. Kein spritziger Drill, und was mir in den Kescher schlüpfte, war seltsam missgebildet, zwar immerhin gut über 40cm, aber Grün mit hellen Flecken, torpedoförmigem Körper, fehlender Fettflosse und seltsam Entenschnabelförmig geformten Kopf. Da es ein Salmonidengewässer war, konnte es kein kleiner Hecht gewesen sein, der sich auf meine 14er Nymphe gestürzt hatte, den hätte ich ja auch abschlagen müssen, da dort laut Verordnung nur blonde und blauäugige Forellen leben dürfen. Sachen gibt's..

 Und natürlich habe ich mich gerne vom Familienstress an die Plötzenteiche zurückgezogen, alleine, um mal wieder in das Thema Friedfisch einzusteigen. Während ich versuchte, mir Lösungen für die Rätsel "Stationärrolle", "Bebeleiung" und "Ausloten" ins Gedächtnis zu rufen, räumten die Barsche unter den Ukeln ganz schön auf. Aber, ich hatte ja ne Büchse Mais. Und der kam ganz gut an, blöd nur das drei von vier Anhieben ins Leere gingen. Die Vernachlässigung der Königsdisziplin, des Posenangels, der ungewohnte, leicht klaubare Köder Mais, die Angst vorm grusligen Reste-Abendessen, sucht euch den Grund aus, es war ein Debakel. Paar Plötzen. Ein kleiner Lichtblick: Heut hab ich als letzte Amtshandlung, schon im Hinblick auf die Döbel im Oktober, mal das Touch-Legering versucht: Und ich muss sagen, das klappt ganz gut- da muss ich weiter ermitteln. (Es gibt ein gutes Youtube Video von Graeme Pullen, wenn mans so angeht, ists ne sehr feine Sache)

 Ein besonderer Fang gelang mir gestern: Durch schier übermenschliche Geduld, Güte und agressivem Geknurre konnte ich diie ganze verdammte Patchwork Bande zu einem epischen, familiären Grillabend zusammentreiben, in dessen Zentrum ein Lachs auf Zedernbrett stand. Bindung stärken und so. Mrs. Minimax Dankbarkeit kannte keine Grenzen (sie kann mich immer noch überraschen), Ihre Jungs halten mich für cool, und ihre Mama für solide (diese Närrin..)...

 War also keine schlechte Woche, und mal sehen, mit Glück komm ich in den nächsten Tagen noch mal ans Wasser,
 herzlich, 
 Euer 
 Minimax


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey Leute,

ich nutze diesen Thread mal für eine Frage/Hilfestellung. Ich denke das passt auch indirekt hier rein, auch wenn es nicht 100% nur für Friedfische gedacht ist.

Ich will mir ne Wurmfarm anlegen. Habe letzten Freitag wieder gemerkt, dass gerade im Sommer sowas sehr praktisch ist. Wollte Würmer suchen, aber keine gefunden weil die Erde einfach zu trocken war. Dann welche gekauft, Hälfte schon fast tot...Also richtig frische bekommt man leider auch immer seltener. Darum die Wurmfarm - und weils Spaß macht.


Erste Frage: Taugen fertige Sets? Habe schon geguckt, sind leider nicht ganz günstig. Oder kann jemand von euch ne Bauanleitung empfehlen, die er selbst vielleicht schon gebaut hat? Küchenabfälle hätte ich immer genug da.


Hier z.B.

https://wurmwelten.de/shop/product_...wurmfarm-starter-set-mit-kompostwuermern.html

Sieht top aus und scheint alles dabei zu sein. Nur halt nicht ganz ohne was den Preis angeht.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schaue mal bei superwurm.de und den RegenwurmKokons Zuchtset für 23,50. Das wäre schon mal ein guter Start. Und abhängig wieviele Du brauchst kann man dann aufstocken mit schwarzen Wannen aus dem Bauhaus.


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist aber für Regenwürmer, wollte eigentlich Dendrobena züchten.
Ansonsten siehts top aus.


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfach mal anrufen und klären. Manchmal hilft es miteinander zu sprechen. Es gibt auch Dendrobenas wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gute Idee. Ich frag mal nach, ob die mir das auch als Starterset für Dendrobena anbieten können. Tauwürmer bekomme ich problemlos gesammelt und Regenwürmer zur Not auch.


----------



## Peter_Piper

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich nutze diesen Thread mal für eine Frage/Hilfestellung. Ich denke das passt auch indirekt hier rein, auch wenn es nicht 100% nur für Friedfische gedacht ist.
> Ich will mir ne Wurmfarm anlegen.



Mit der Suchfunktion findest du den passenden Thread. Mit Anleitung, Tipps und mehr!
Und im Netz gibt es Unmengenn von Bauanleitungen, ist total simpel (hat auch meine 8 jährige Tochter hinbekommen) und vom Material kostengünstig (2 Ikea Boxen und ein Deckel, dazu noch ein Akkuschrauber, das war's!) Dazu noch bei einer Wurfarm Dendros kaufen und fertig ist die Laube.
Dendrobenas gibt's z.B. hier.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei Dendros kannst du es auf Dauer gar nicht vermeiden, dass es mehr werden... regelmäßig mit feuchtem Eierkarton füttern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klasse danke! Der Eingangspost von Kathi klingt schon super!
Ich bau das einfach mal nach denke ich. Kann ja kein Hexenwerk sein .


----------



## Peter_Piper

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gerne geschehen.
Im Netz gibt es auch noch unzählige Bauanleitungen dazu. Holz, Kunststoff etc. 

Wenn du es ganz stylisch haben möchtest, die Wurmzucht als Möbelstück fürs Wohnzimmer: Klick mich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Stylisch ach wat 
Kann aussehen wie Rotz, Hautpsache die Würmer fühlen sich wohl.

Ach zwei Fragen habe ich noch: Muss ich ganz zu Anfang Eier nehmen, oder kann ich mir z.B. auch eine Packung Dendrobena kaufen und die da reinsetzen? Vermehren die sich dann von allein?

Kann ich Dendrobena und Rotwürmer zusammen hältern? Von der Nahrung her sollte es da ja keine Probleme geben, oder?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hat sich erledigt. Habe jetzt alles parat. Behälter, 40l Graberde und bestellt gerade halbes Kilo Würmer. Mache dann die Version ohne Deckel mit Dachlatte und Fliegengitter, wie bei Kathi im Eingangspost verlinkt.
Nahrung ist auch en Masse da: Eierkartons, Haferflocken, Kaffeesatz, Gurken-, Kartoffel-, Zwiebelschalen. Eigentlich alles was die *******rchen brauchen . Bin richtig gespannt und hab sau Bock auf das Ganze!

Hab gerade allerdings gesehen, dass in der Erde NPK Dünger enthalten ist. Der Herr im Video meinte allerdings, dass man ungedüngte Erde nehmen sollte.
Dieser NPK Dünger soll laut Netz allerdings gar nicht so schlecht sein. Was meint ihr dazu? Habe dieselbe Erde von Gartenkrone genommen wie Kathi. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, obs da unterschiedliche Zusammensetzungen gibt.


----------



## Peter_Piper

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hatte meine Würmer ohne Erde gehalten. Aus dem Grund, dass sie vorrangig als "Kompostierer" von Küchenabfällen gehalten wurden und nur in der Zweitverwertung an den Haken kamen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcJuvao4CEY

Ich hab nen bisschen gebastelt, Diashows als neues Stilmittel für den Zeitgeist der sozialen Medien. Fetzt ja schon, so kleine Gimmicks.

Zum Angeln ist es mir gerade zu Warm, die nächste Woche soll ja richtig heiß werden, also nochmals alles an Zeit für die Seite investieren und dann die Planungen der nächsten Artikel einleiten.

Wetterumschwünge







Verändert ihre eure Strategie am Folgetag? Haben Wetterwechsel für euch spürbare Einflüsse? Ändert ihr gar die gewählte Methode? 

Ich wäre gespannt, eure Erfahrungen zu lesen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Diesen Freitag wieder auf Brasse. The same like last Weekend.
Hab richtig Bock 
Und mit frischen, fetten Dendrobena auf Aal. Aus eigenem Anbau


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcJuvao4CEY
> 
> Ich hab nen bisschen gebastelt, Diashows als neues Stilmittel für den Zeitgeist der sozialen Medien. Fetzt ja schon, so kleine Gimmicks.


 
 Gefällt mir sehr gut, ein schöner Mittelweg zwischen Bericht und Video. Einerseits hats durch die Musik und den Wechsel zwischen Story und Bildern einen Zug, der einen dabeibleiben lässt, andrerseits ists nicht so unruhig wie ein -Video, wo die Kamera immer so wackelt. Wohltuend annders, hat sicher Zukunft. Und geschickt nen kleinen Spannungsbogen aufgebaut. Vielleicht 1-2 Totale vom Gewässer einbauen.

 Das würd ich weiter so einsetzen als Ergänzung zu Deinen schönen geschriebenen 16er Haken Berichten. :m

 Übrigens glaube ich, wenn ich mich auf Youtube so umschaue, das man für echte Bewegtvideos unbedingt nen zweiten Mann an der Kamera braucht, sonst wird das ganze zu unruhig und wackelig, auch wenn die Inhalte gut sind. Dann doch lieber schöne, knackige Slideshows mit gutem Text.




Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Diesen Freitag wieder auf Brasse. The same like last Weekend.
> Hab richtig Bock



 Hallihallo Vincent, schön dass Du wieder am Ball und hier bist, hab schon Deine Brassenbilder im Nachbarthtread gesehen, prächtig, Petri! Dann mal viel Erfolg am Freitag, halt uns auf dem Laufenden#h

 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke für die netten Worte Minimax! 

Klar halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden. Ich hoffe ich kann wieder entsprechend präsentieren.


----------



## hecht99

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verändert ihre eure Strategie am Folgetag? Haben Wetterwechsel für euch spürbare Einflüsse? Ändert ihr gar die gewählte Methode?
> 
> Ich wäre gespannt, eure Erfahrungen zu lesen.


 
 Habe mir bei einem Hegefischen nach einem Kälteeinbruch im Mai die ganze erste Stunde in den Sand gesetzt. Zielfische waren Giebel, Brachsen und Satzkarpfen. Aufgrund der um 15 Grad gefallenen Temperatur habe ich sehr wenig gefüttert und mich insgeheim über den Nebenmann mit seinem vielen Futter aufgeregt. Als er dann fing ging ich auch aufs ganze und fütterte sogar mehr als sonst. In den verbleibenden 4 Stunden fing ich mich dumm und deppert (auf gut Bayrisch) und konnte das Ding noch gewinnen. Die letzte halbe Stunde hatte ich kein Futter mehr!

 In der Theorie hätte nach dem Kälteeinbruch im Frühjahr wenig Futter und inaktive Fische bedeutet. Die Praxis war genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, ein schöner Mittelweg zwischen Bericht und Video. Einerseits hats durch die Musik und den Wechsel zwischen Story und Bildern einen Zug, der einen dabeibleiben lässt, andrerseits ists nicht so unruhig wie ein -Video, wo die Kamera immer so wackelt. Wohltuend annders, hat sicher Zukunft. Und geschickt nen kleinen Spannungsbogen aufgebaut. Vielleicht 1-2 Totale vom Gewässer einbauen.
> 
> Das würd ich weiter so einsetzen als Ergänzung zu Deinen schönen geschriebenen 16er Haken Berichten. :m
> 
> Übrigens glaube ich, wenn ich mich auf Youtube so umschaue, das man für echte Bewegtvideos unbedingt nen zweiten Mann an der Kamera braucht, sonst wird das ganze zu unruhig und wackelig, auch wenn die Inhalte gut sind. Dann doch lieber schöne, knackige Slideshows mit gutem Text.



Die Diashow erfreut sich ja auf Facebook schon größter Beliebtheit, hätte mich gewundert, wenn es hier anders wäre. Mal schauen, man kann da sicherlich andere Spielereien folgen lassen.

Was Videos angeht sind 2 Leute wohl immer besser als einer, aber ich glaube, das man auch alleine ne Lösung finden kann. Ich will ja keine "Zeitgeist" gerechten harten Schnitte auf bewegten Bildern mit Flachwitzen an den Mann bringen.

Ich nehme die Leute einfach mit, werde die Qualität insofern anbieten, das man sieht um was es geht, das Wie und die Idee des Tages.

Ich kenne nen erfolgreichen Youtuber der nur mit Handy und Bankstick arbeitet, die Vielfalt des Mediums bietet eine Chance für viele Dinge.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Habe mir bei einem Hegefischen nach einem Kälteeinbruch im Mai die ganze erste Stunde in den Sand gesetzt. Zielfische waren Giebel, Brachsen und Satzkarpfen. Aufgrund der um 15 Grad gefallenen Temperatur habe ich sehr wenig gefüttert und mich insgeheim über den Nebenmann mit seinem vielen Futter aufgeregt. Als er dann fing ging ich auch aufs ganze und fütterte sogar mehr als sonst. In den verbleibenden 4 Stunden fing ich mich dumm und deppert (auf gut Bayrisch) und konnte das Ding noch gewinnen. Die letzte halbe Stunde hatte ich kein Futter mehr!
> 
> In der Theorie hätte nach dem Kälteeinbruch im Frühjahr wenig Futter und inaktive Fische bedeutet. Die Praxis war genau das Gegenteil.



So einen Fall hatte ich nur ein einziges Mal, tatsächlich haben sich für mich Wetterwechsel immer dadurch ausgezeichnet, das viele Fische weniger Fressen und auch nicht soviel am Futterplatz sich aufhalten.

Ich gehe dann auf Kleinfisch und reduziere die Partikel. Die Menge der Mehle ist ja nicht so wesentlich, wenn man nur Staub füttert, wird auch keiner Satt.

Hat man ne Mischung von Haus aus, wo 50% Partikel in der Tüte sind ist das natürlich ne harte Nummer. Das habe ich bisher an diversen Gewässern beobachtet, es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein halbes Kilo Würmer wird morgen zugestellt.
Das Zuhause ist schon bereit


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,

 heute ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht ein schöner Tag für mich. Endlich, endlich hat es geklappt und ich konnte einen richtigen, echten Döbel an der Fliegenrute fangen, und nicht so einen rotgetupften Plagiatsdöbelpepsi! Zwar ein Winzling seiner Art, ein Däumling quasi, hat aber den Ministreamer kräftig genommen und sogar nen Salto hingelegt. Ich hoffe er hat heute ne wichtige Lektion gelernt und wächst zu einem stattlichen, breitschultrigen Tuliptier mit Weste, Uhrkette, Melone und Schnurrbart heran.

 Noch nen Döbel mit der Fliege zu fangen war mir sehr wichtig, denn die Zeit wird knapp: Nächste Woche muss ich wie jedes Jahr in geheimer Mission 4 Wochen ins Ausland, da ist an Angeln nicht zu denken (und ans Anglerboard generell leider auch nicht:c)- Dies Jahr wird der Entzug sicher besonders heftig. Und ab September, hab ich mir vorgenommen, will ich wieder anständig angeln, dann wird die Fusselfuchtelei, die aber dennoch großen Spass macht zugunsten von Pose, Blei und Körbchen zurückgefahren. Und das bringt mich zum zweiten Tageshighlight, das die Tacklefeinschmecker unter Euch (also Alle) interessieren dürfte:
 Nach einem Telefonat, einigen Mails und einer unbedeutenden kleinen Paypal Aktion wird nämlich Nick Holgate während meiner Abwesenheit aktiv und wird seine ganze Kunstfertigkeit darauf verwenden, ein leicht modifiziertes Exemplar seiner Specialist Chub Rod für mich anzufertigen, das dann hoffentlich schon fertig ist, wenn (falls) ich zurückkehre: 
http://www.kingfisherrods.co.uk/specialist-chub-rod/ :k
 (Am Telefon gestand er mir mit Grabesstimme, das Harrison den entsprechenden Blank nicht mehr in Grün, sondern in tiefglänzenden Burgunderrot herstellt- da wars endgültig um mich geschehen)

 Insofern ist das FLiegen-Döbelkind für mich eine wunderbare Überleitung in eine hoffentlich tolle Herbstsaisong,
 herzlich,
 Euer
 Minimax


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, 315 dicke Dendros sind eingezogen. Keiner mehr oben zu sehen, schonmal ein gutes Zeichen das keiner tot ist. Habe direkt ein paar Kartoffelschalen, Salatblätter und einen Kaffeesatz untergemengt. Oben drauf kleingerissener, aufgeweichter Eierkarton und darüber eine feuchte Schicht des braunen Verpackungsmaterials aus der Lieferung. Sollte erstmal reichen damit sie Nahrung und Rückzugsmöglichkeiten haben. Stehen schön dunkel bei ca 20-25° in der Garage (Thermometer habe ich eben in der Mittagspause direkt neben der Box aufgestellt, ging innerhalb 15 Minuten schon auf 25,7° runter. Denke es pendelt sich bei idealen 20-25° ein. Schaue gegen halb 5 nach Feierabend nochmal, dann sollte der Wert erreicht sein.


 Nur im Winter kommen sie dann wohl ins Haus. Und ich muss, wenn sie sich eingelebt haben, die Erde nochmal entfernen. Habe unten die Steine für die Drenage vergessen. Schlauch hängt zwar unten dran, aber ohne Steine nicht so dolle. 

Aber erstmal sollen sie sich einleben, bis dahin wird schon nichts verwässern. Will sie nicht direkt wieder dem Stress aussetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> (Am Telefon gestand er mir mit Grabesstimme, das Harrison den entsprechenden Blank nicht mehr in Grün, sondern in tiefglänzenden Burgunderrot herstellt- da wars endgültig um mich geschehen)


Irgendwie investiert Du da viel (oder zuviel?) Emotion in den Stecken.
Pass auf, dass Deine Herzdame nicht eifersüchtig wird! :m

4 Wochen nicht Angeln kommt bei mir grundsätzlich nicht in Urlaubs-/Planungen vor.

Interessanter Link auf die Seite Kingfisher Rods!
Besonders amüsiert mich ein bischen, dass auch große Tradionalisten mit Designabstimmung kämpfen, und etliche Details von Moderne und Traditionalistisch noch im werden sind ...


----------



## Tricast

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Irgendwie investiert Du da viel (oder zuviel?) Emotion in den Stecken.
> Pass auf, dass Deine Herzdame nicht eifersüchtig wird! :m
> 
> Hat er doch extra wegen Mrs. Minimax bestellt, so verstehe ich das. Wenn er am Wasser steht und den Großmäulern nachstellt, dabei über den schlanken Blank seine Hand gleiten läßt, das Burgunderrot sich in den Augen wiederspiegelt und die Pin ein sanftes Schnurren von sich gibt, dann .....
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> 
> Heinz


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Irgendwie investiert Du da viel (oder zuviel?) Emotion in den Stecken.
> Pass auf, dass Deine Herzdame nicht eifersüchtig wird! :m
> 
> 4 Wochen nicht Angeln kommt bei mir grundsätzlich nicht in Urlaubs-/Planungen vor.
> ...


 
 Es gibt für die Missus keinen Grund zur Eifersucht. Und wenn ich nach einem Monat Maloche wiederkomme, dann denke ich zunächst mal nicht so sehr an Angeln und Tackle. 

 @ Tricast: ...uhhhhhh, behave, Baby...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hört sich alles stimmig an! #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Morgen Nacht wieder feedern:k
Hoffentlich geht mir wieder mindestens ein Deckel ans Band


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Morgen Nacht wieder feedern:k
> Hoffentlich geht mir wieder mindestens ein Deckel ans Band



Was wär denn sonst noch so zu erwarten? Ich nehme an, Du verwendest Deine neuen Homeworms, oder auch Made?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lege nebenbei noch 2 auf Aal mit Dendrobena. Noch sind es ja keine Homeworms, haben sich ja noch nicht vermehrt.

Aber das Hauptaugenmerk lege ich aufs Feedern. Made, Pinkie und Dendro. Letztes mal hab ich mich zu sehr auf Made/Pinkie Kombo vertsteift weil ich gut gefangen habe. Aber morgen werden ich mal mehr mit Rotwurm testen. Schöne Brassen sind das Ziel.  
Zum Glück verschwinden die Rotaugen/Rotfedern zuverlässig wenns dunkel wird. Alles was nachts beißt sind meistens Brassen. Wobei ich auf Rotwurm auch den einen oder anderen Barsch erwarte.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lege nebenbei noch 2 auf Aal mit Dendrobena. Noch sind es ja keine Homeworms, haben sich ja noch nicht vermehrt.
> 
> Aber das Hauptaugenmerk lege ich aufs Feedern. Made, Pinkie und Dendro. Letztes mal hab ich mich zu sehr auf Made/Pinkie Kombo vertsteift weil ich gut gefangen habe. Aber morgen werden ich mal mehr mit Rotwurm testen. Schöne Brassen sind das Ziel.
> Zum Glück verschwinden die Rotaugen/Rotfedern zuverlässig wenns dunkel wird. Alles was nachts beißt sind meistens Brassen. Wobei ich auf Rotwurm auch den einen oder anderen Barsch erwarte.



Hahaha, pass auf mit der Wurmzucht, sonst werden bald alle Ükler deine Superworms verlangen!

Mich Machst Du das mit der Bissanzeige über Spitze nachts- Knicki oder gegen den Himmel?
Ich würde übrigens empfehlen, JETZT ne Portion Maden mal bis morgen abend, mit dem meisten Sägemehl entfernt, ins warme zu stellen, je nach Madenalter hast Du morgen abend mit Glück einige leckere, knackige Caster für den Haken. Ein absoluter Boost in Kombi mit Made, die bisse sind herzhafter, die Fische größer. Give it a try, why not!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Knicklicht an die Spitze 

Caster habe ich, hatte noch Maden von letzten Freitag 

Das ist das Gewässer von letztem Freitag und auch das, wo ich heut wieder hingehe. Überlege immernoch, wo ich am besten anfüttere. Saß letztens nen Stück weiter rechts vom Stuhl, quasi rechts außerhalb des Bildes hinter den ersten 2 Bäumen und hab mittig in den See geworfen. Sollte ich es vielleicht mal in Ufernähe probieren? 






Jetzt wo ich so überlege...Ich werde wohl eine auf Dendro und eine auf Fischfetzen legen. Wäre auch ne Option . Mir kribbelts schon heftig in den Fingern, bin gedanklich schon die ganze Zeit am Wasser


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier nochmal vom anderen Ende des Gewässers. Man sieht mich sogar an meinem Angelplatz


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geil, heute totale Mondfinsternis!!! Und ich werde hautnah dabei sein, hammer. Bin gespannt wien Flitzebogen inwiefern sich das auf die Brassen auswirkt. Vielleicht erlebe ich ja ne einzigartige Sternstunde, wer weiß


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geil, heute totale Mondfinsternis!!! Und ich werde hautnah dabei sein, hammer. Bin gespannt wien Flitzebogen inwiefern sich das auf die Brassen auswirkt. Vielleicht erlebe ich ja ne einzigartige Sternstunde, wer weiß



Pass aber auf, in Blutmondnächten haben an einsamen Orten böse Mächte und üble Dinge freien Umgang, wer weiss was da schleicht und knackt und knistert in Röhricht und Hag´...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hör auf...ein Glück ist das kein geschlossener Wald wo ich da bin, sonst hätte ich jetzt wohl Alpträume


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Pass aber auf, in Blutmondnächten haben an einsamen Orten böse Mächte und üble Dinge freien Umgang, wer weiss was da schleicht und knackt und knistert in Röhricht und Hag´...





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hör auf...ein Glück ist das kein geschlossener Wald wo ich da bin, sonst hätte ich jetzt wohl Alpträume



[Edit Mod - gelöschtes Vorposting]

EDIT nach Mod Edit- Sorry, konnt dem Zitieren nicht widerstehen, das Timing war einfach fantastisch. Gut das Ihr aufgeräumt habt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Weg isse...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wahnsinn, das Unterforum Friedfischangeln ist faktisch tot. Keine Posts oder Themen abseits des Ükels seit 3 Tagen, nichts, aber wirklich so gar nichts. 

Sterben die Friedfischangler aus? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Wetter, die Leute gehen ja doch Angeln.

E: Und Zeitgleich postet jemand seine Friedfischfänge, ich brech ab.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin voll dabei Digga!
Gleich gehts ans Waaaaaaasser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin voll dabei Digga!
> Gleich gehts ans Waaaaaaasser



Habs gelesen. Mögen die Brassen mit dir sein! :l


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Seniorenschwimmen an meinem Gewässer...xDD


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich kann die Schnur nichtmal spannen da hab ich schon nen Rotauge dran... Unfassbar. Das ist mehr Arbeit als alles andere 

Ich glaub ich ess erstmal. Wurmrute kommt auch erst ab 8 rein. Fischfetzen pack ich gleich schon eine rein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Seniorenschwimmen an meinem Gewässer...xDD



Das ist der User Feederbrassen. Er ist wieder mit seiner Gang aus dem Jahrgang 1901 unterwegs.



> Ich kann die Schnur nichtmal spannen da hab ich schon nen Rotauge dran... Unfassbar. Das ist mehr Arbeit als alles andere



Ich LIEBE das Angeln auf Rotaugen, auch wenn sie Klein sind. Mit einer leichten Rute auf Frequenz echt Spaß und man freut sich wie ein Schneekönig, wenn sie mal Größer sind. Klar, nicht jedermanns Ding, ich könnte das aber an 100 Angeltagen im Jahr machen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich mach erst Abendessen. Mache Fischfetzen fertig und dann fang ich richtig an. Ununterbrochen Rotaugen, ich fütter nichtmal an...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich mach erst Abendessen. Mache Fischfetzen fertig und dann fang ich richtig an. Ununterbrochen Rotaugen, ich fütter nichtmal an...



Fingerlange Plötzen? Das kenne ich aus einem Gewässer auch, dort ist es dann eher eine Plage. Macht dann natürlich keinen Spaß. Da wird Friedfischangeln auf Schleien gar zur Hölle.

Habt ihr Schleien im Gewässer, bestimmt oder? Leier doch mal heute Nacht eine Raus! :g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich versuchs! 
Bin so gespannt auf den Blutmond! Und seine eventuellen Auswirkungen auf die Fische 

Edit: Ja, fingerlang


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich versuchs!
> Bin so gespannt auf den Blutmond! Und seine eventuellen Auswirkungen auf die Fische
> 
> Edit: Ja, fingerlang



Fingerlang ist natürlich nicht so pralle, dachte ich mir aber. Fehl wohl die Barsche im Gewässer.

Hmmm, ob der Mond nen Einfluss hat, weil er die Farbe wechselt? Vielleicht fängst du ja Blutbrassen, die Kupferfarbend sind. Gibts auch, nur sehr, sehr selten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Doch Barsche sind gut drin. Hatte gerade einen auf Made gefangen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Doch Barsche sind gut drin. Hatte gerade einen auf Made gefangen



Bei uns ist alles voll mit kleinen Barschen bis 20 Zentimeter, diese halten die Rotaugen aber nicht im Schach. Barsche/Hechte darüber hinaus haben keine Chance. 3,2,1 Knüppel drüber und Essen.

Aber soll mir recht sein, wenn alle Blinkern, haben meine Schleien Frieden. :g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jo einfach zuviel Kleinfisch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die ersten Güstern sind da. Kurz danach kam letztens auch der Deckel...


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei uns ist alles voll mit kleinen Barschen bis 20 Zentimeter, diese halten die Rotaugen aber nicht im Schach. Barsche/Hechte darüber hinaus haben keine Chance. 3,2,1 Knüppel drüber und Essen.
> 
> Aber soll mir recht sein, wenn alle Blinkern, haben meine Schleien Frieden. :g




Wenn die aber alle großen Räuber entnehmen, werden deine Schleien auf Dauer kleiner und kleiner.

Auch nicht so toll.. .
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn die aber alle großen Räuber entnehmen, werden deine Schleien auf Dauer kleiner und kleiner.
> 
> Auch nicht so toll.. .
> Petri



Die Lösung lautet also Schleien entnehmen, damit alles Klein bleibt! |supergri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Erste kleine Brasse glaub ich. Oder doch Güster?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Wie ists denn eigentlich mit dem Blutmond und ...anderen Dingen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tote Hose bisher... Habe alles versucht. Nur Made, Made/Pinkie, nur Caster, Made Caster, Made/Wurm, alles. Jetzt mal nur Wurm, mal gucken. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was 

Die Fische sind aber noch extrem aktiv. Andauernd hör ich was platschen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alter was... Gerade auf der Dendro Grundrute nen heftigen fullrun gehabt. Schnur genommen wie hulle, Anschlag, nix. Nicht mal nen Widerstand... Haken leer. Wtf...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alter was... Gerade auf der Dendro Grundrute nen heftigen fullrun gehabt. Schnur genommen wie hulle, Anschlag, nix. Nicht mal nen Widerstand... Haken leer. Wtf...



Das war ich! Wollte nur schauen, ob du schläfst. 

|muahah:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hahah bin hellwach . Is sehr ruhig. Eben in kurzer Zeit 3 Güstern, jetzt wieder still.

Das Freche dabei ist : Über meinem Futterplatz, an der Oberfläche, Aktivität ohne Ende...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nur Güstern die ganze Zeit...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es beißt. Gerade wieder ne fette Güster gezogen. Die hatte ordentlich Gewicht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ist leider nichts geworden mitm Klodeckel. Aber man kann ja auch nicht jedesmal so dicke Brassen fangen. Dafür hat es insgesamt ja gebissen. Paar schöne Güstern waren dabei und massig kleiner Rotaugen. Dazu dieser Fullrun... Komm ich immer noch nicht drauf klar. Ohne zu zuppeln direkt voll Kabit, sogar den Einhänger fast ins Wasser geschleudert so ab ging der. Schade das davon nichts geworden ist. 
Habe die ganze Nacht durchgemacht, was ich mir ja nach dem letzten mal auch vorgenommen habe. So kann ich wenigstens guten Gewissens sagen, dass ich keine Zeit ausgelassen habe. Das auf Aal nicht viel geht war mir auch klar, die anhaltende Hitze und der daraus resultierende niedrige Wasserstand sind halt nicht die besten Bedingungen. Nach dem nächsten heftigen Regenschauer ist Aalzeit  So viel zu meinem Ansitz. 

Ich komm also nach Hause und das erste was ich immer mache - nach meinen Würmchen gucken. Dann seh ich schon, dass zwei aus dem Behälter gekrabbelt sind. Ich direkt pissig, weil ich das schon vermutet habe auf kurz oder lang. Die kack Box ist so kacke billiges Plastik, der Deckel is null dicht. Naja egal, waren nur zwei. Als ich die Box aufmachte, waren sehr viele oben zugange. Die haben sicherlich gefressen. Dann guck ich so einen Wurm an und denke mir "wasn mit dem los?". Das sah aus als hatte der ein Geschwür in der Mitte... Wurm genommen und genauer geschaut, da hatten sich zwei Würmer umschlungen. Ich Idiot dachte, die hätten sich ausversehen verknotet und mach die auseinander... :/

Die haben sich gepaart!!! Nach dieser kurzen Zeit schon . So geil. Und ich Idiot mach die auseinander... Alles versaut. Aber ich bin voll happy das die sich jetzt schon vermehren wollen. Scheinen sich ja doch nicht so ganz unwohl zu fühlen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gehe ich mit dem Hund zum kleinen Fluss baden, verfängt sich am Packwerk an der Brücke ein Fisch-Kadaver. Aber irgendwie sah mir das unbekannt aus.

Nun, Barfuss ins Wasser ging nicht wegen den Steinen, also bin ich der Neugier geschuldet mit den Schuhen rein ins Flüsschen und habe mir das Objekt, was schon ne Woche tot sein dürfte, angesehen.

Vom weiten sah es aus wie ne Forelle, dann drehte ich das "Ding" mit einem Stock. Kam nicht hin. Ich musste Anhaltspunkte finden, also sah ich mir die Flossen an. Ein Saum von Schwanzflosse wie bei einem Aal, nur war das keiner. Aal mit Forellenkörper?

Ich dachte erst, WOW, wat ne riesen Grundel, aber es fehlte die Brustflosse wie nen Saugnapf. Wels? Die Form kam nicht hin. Mit 20 Zentimeter war der Fisch auch für die Grundeln zu groß.

Ich hab das Ding bestimmt 5 Minuten angestarrt, dann machte es Klick.  Es war ne Quappe. Die gibt es bei uns ja auch. Der Winter am kleinen Fluss ist schon mal geplant. :l


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Coole Story, Compagnon!:m


----------



## Perle29

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hey Leute,

Nun hab es endlich mal ans Wasser geschafft bei den Temperaturen die wir ja leider derzeit haben.

Also hab ich meine Spinnrute samt der Montage die ja eh noch dran war bestehend aus einer 2,5 g Pose und natülich etwas schrottblei mit genommen sowie meine gesammelten Garten Würmer.

Bin dann zu Wuhlebecken gefahren und alles vorbeireitet, wasser war sehr ruhig, innerlich dachte ich: Hmm das wird doch nix werden. Da wir eine sehr aufdrängliche Schwanfamilie da haben#d leider.

Denn ich hab einen ziehmlich schiß vor denen und weiß nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll wenn ich allein da bin.;+;+

Naja hab es denn noch versucht und immer schön den See bzw das Wasser im Auge und da haben dann doch recht schnell meine ersten Barsche gebissen, wenn auch sehr klein aber gut für den Anfang ist es okay.
Ich musste leider 2 von denen mit raus nehmen denn die haben den Hacken so tief geschluckt das ich den ohne weiteres gar nicht mehr raus bekommen hab.

Nun ja als purer Anfänger vielleicht auch noch normal, auf jedenfall will ich es am kommenden Wochenende noch mal versuchen.

Vielleicht kann mir ja mal einer einen Tipp geben wo ich hin kann hab von DAV so eine Jahreskarte wo ich mit Angeln darf müsste ne einfache sein.

Also bitte wenn mir da jemand helfen kann oder ein Tipp hat dann her damit würde auch gern mal mit jemanden zusammen Angeln fahren. Denn etwas Unterstüzung brauch ich noch und Tipps sind immer gut.|rolleyes|supergri|supergri

Lg Perle


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hi!
Also einen Tipp habe ich auf jeden Fall für dich: Du brauchst vor Schwänen keinerlei Angst zu haben!
Das sind völlig harmlose Vögel die einem Menschen keinerlei Schaden zufügen können.
Alles Negative,was man so über Schwäne erzählt, sind bloß Ammenmärchen... .
Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Große Klappe - nichts dahinter. Die kommen zwar und fauchen, gehn dabei auch mal aus dem Wasser....aber es passiert eigentlich nichts, wenn man sich normal verhält. Zumindest meine Erfahrungen....


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri zu den Barschen!

 Ich schliesse mich bezüglich der Schwäne meinen Vorrednern an. Oft kann man Aufdringlichkeiten des Federviehs übrigens durch das Nachahmen ihres blödsinnigen Fauchens gleich im Keim ersticken: Das Begreifen sie und drehen ab. Arme ausbreiten (= größer machen) wirkt ebenfalls.

 Leider Gottes fühlen die sich ja von Anglern und ihrem Futter angezogen, und wenn es auch ein leichtes ist, sie von sich selbst fernzuhalten, lieben sie es, die sorgsam angelegte Futterstelle zu plündern- und die kann man schlecht verteidigen.
 Wenn sie einen also beobachten, am besten kleinen Futterstopp einlegen, und/oder eine fernab gelegene Fakefutterstelle anlegen, die sie plündern können.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Vier Tage Anglertreffen *ohne Angelzeug*. Da lässt sich endlich mal Kameradschaft pflegen!!! :vik:

Bloss a bissi kaputt bin ich jetzt doch.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Vier Tage Anglertreffen *ohne Angelzeug*. Da lässt sich endlich mal Kameradschaft pflegen!!! :vik:
> 
> Bloss a bissi kaputt bin ich jetzt doch.



Oho, hört sich ja interessant an- magst Du ein bisschen ins Detail gehen?
 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## Perle29

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Guten morgen,

Danke an alle die geantwortet haben.

Nun ja hab schon davon gehört das man sich wohl größer machen soll, aber bei 1,55 m hab ich da so meine schwierigkeiten.

Denn so ein Schwan ist ja doch etwas größer|rolleyes aber ich kann es gern mal bei der nächsten gelegenheit ausprobieren.

Lg Perle#h


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mein Tipp zum Schwan: einfach mal den aufgeklappten Kescher Richtung Schwan vor die Na....ähm den Schnabel halten, aber nicht aggressiv dabei fuchteln, dann drehen sie meistens wieder ab, bei unseren Schwänen reicht das immer aus


----------



## tomsen83

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Solange du den Schwänen nicht schwimmend im Wasser begegnest können die gar nix, also keine Angst!
 Manche der Biester reagieren auch auf groß machen nicht und werden dann nur fuchtiger. In dem Fall einfach mal die Hand hinhalten und den Schwan zuschnappen lassen. Du wirst merken, die haben keinerlei Kraft im Schnabel (auch die großen nicht) und man kann die relativ entspannt für kurze Zeit einfach mal festhalten. Kurz drei Sekunden fixiert und die sind in der Regel so verdattert, dass die danach abdrehen. Hat bisher immer geklappt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Alter, du bist echt mutig 
Würd ich mich nicht trauen.


----------



## tomsen83

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Probier mal ruhig...Einfach Hand so hinhalten als ob du die füttern willst. Dann kommt der Kopf nach vorne, dein Daumen fixiert den Unterkiefer...fertig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Danke, ich verzichte 


An meinen Gewässern sind eh keine Schwäne, weil auch keine Menschen da sind die dauernd füttern.


----------



## Snâsh

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bei uns sind die Viecher zu jedem aufdringlich, außer zu Anglern. Ich denke bei den gestalten die bei uns manchmal ansitzen, sind die eventuell schon einmal in der Pfanne verschwunden :q
Kommen immer neugierig an, sehen die Rute/Schnur und verschwinden direkt und halten einen großen Abstand.


Gewässer - Main in FFM


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiß noch als ich damals als Jungsspund nen Schwan gehakt habe mit der Blinkerrute. Das war alles andere als witzig...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oho, hört sich ja interessant an- magst Du ein bisschen ins Detail gehen?
> herzlich,
> Minimax



Es war eben ein ausgedehntes und sehr feines Symposion. Ungezwungen und ungestört. #h


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Probier mal ruhig...Einfach Hand so hinhalten als ob du die füttern willst. Dann kommt der Kopf nach vorne, dein Daumen fixiert den Unterkiefer...fertig.




Genau so isses..#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Probier mal ruhig...Einfach Hand so hinhalten als ob du die füttern willst. Dann kommt der Kopf nach vorne, dein Daumen fixiert den Unterkiefer...fertig.



Mache ich bei anderen Menschen auch, dir mir zu Aufdringlich sind.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Echt jetzt? Den Unterkiefer??
Ich nehme immer die Zunge - beim Kiefer hätte ich Angst dass es mich beißt.. :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Den Unterkiefer??
> Ich nehme immer die Zunge - beim Kiefer hätte ich Angst dass es mich beißt.. :q



Ich packe ja am Unterkiefer an, nicht rein. |supergri

Mit Schwänen habe ich so keine Probleme, die Schwimmen einfach vorbei. Auf Aggro machen funktioniert für das Geflügel auch nur, wenn man selbst zurückweicht, aber:

Ich würde bei Flügelschlägen aufpassen, das knallt ordentlich und ist nicht mehr mit Humor zu nehmen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein blöder Nebeneffekt des Geflügels trifft ja besonders die Kollegen, die an Gewässern mit hoher Muggle-Dichte angeln, und grade im Sommer, wo hinz und kunz ans Wasser strömen:
 Die Enten, Blässhühner und Schwäne müssen ja bei Konflikten immer unheimlich viel Radau machen, quaken, Plantschen, wilde Fluchten etc, was natürlich die Aufmerksamkeit der Zivilbevölkerung erregt. Die sehen natürlich nur den bösen Anglermann, der die lieben Vögelein belästigt, sie erinnern sich an das letzte Lohengrin-Taxi, das mit ner Grundmontage im Schnabel rumschwamm, und pardautz, hat der urbane Angler, der einfach nur in Ruhe anfüttern wollte gleich ein PR-Disaster und im schlimmtsten Fall den Birkenstock-Fackel-und-Mistgabelmob aufm Hals.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich war heute zu weiteren Tests im kleinen Fluss. Anstelle Schwimmbrot mal auf Kunstmaden mit Forellenteig kombiniert gesetzt, das hat die Jungs aber so richtig abgeturnt. Das alte Brot was ich Ü hatte zum Anfüttern war für den Haken eher untauglich.

Es war von der Konsistenz nicht schlürfbar, ergo Fehlbisse über Fehlbisse. Ziel war aber eher das Prinzip der freien Leine mit dem Forellteig zum Laufen zu bringen. Entweder sie sehen es nicht, weil zu klein oder sie mögen den Geruch nicht. Weder auf Gelb, Weiß noch pinke Teigmurmel ein Biss.

Morgen gehts dann mit frischem Brot ans Werk. Die massiven Fehlbisse gekoppelt an die vielen dicken Wellen lässt eines vermuten:

Der Fluss ist voll mit Döbeln/Alanden.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Interessanter Testbericht, danke dafür



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war heute zu weiteren Tests im kleinen Fluss.
> Der Fluss ist voll mit Döbeln/Alanden.



Hoffentlich, ich wünsche es Dir.
Bitte als Brot mal ein frisches Kastenweißbrot vom Bäcker verwenden, daraus läßt sich praktisch jede Konsistenz-und-Schwimmvariante-herstellen, und zwar gut. Plus: Geiler Proviant (wer mümmelt schon gerne Sammissupersandwich).

Mit Glück komm ich morgen fürs letzte mal in langer Zeit ans Wasser, sozusagen sommer-abangeln, bin nch ganz unentschlossen was ich wo, wie mache. oder überhaupt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Interessanter Testbericht, danke dafür
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich, ich wünsche es Dir.
> Bitte als Brot mal ein frisches Kastenweißbrot vom Bäcker verwenden, daraus läßt sich praktisch jede Konsistenz-und-Schwimmvariante-herstellen, und zwar gut. Plus: Geiler Proviant (wer mümmelt schon gerne Sammissupersandwich).
> 
> Mit Glück komm ich morgen fürs letzte mal in langer Zeit ans Wasser, sozusagen sommer-abangeln, bin nch ganz unentschlossen was ich wo, wie mache. oder überhaupt.



Ich nehme Sandwhichweißbrot, das ist Dufte. Toastbrot geht aber auch, eigentlich geht ja jedes Brot, die Frage der Konsistenz stellt sich eher. (außer dunkles Brot, das Sinkt)

Es muss zwingend leicht einschlürfbar sein, sonst haben die Chubs Probleme und lassen es entweder nach dem ersten Versuch links liegen oder sie attackieren so oft, das es irgendwann abfällt.

Mein altes, hartes Toastbrot war nämlich die Antimaterie in Personalunion. Der Haken greift da nicht so durch, wie er muss.  Morgen Abend dann. Liegt ja auf der Gassirunde mit Hund.

Also jeden Abend jetzt. HAHA


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich nehme Sandwhichweißbrot, das ist Dufte. Toastbrot geht aber auch, eigentlich geht ja jedes Brot, die Frage der Konsistenz stellt sich eher. (außer dunkles Brot, das Sinkt)
> 
> Es muss zwingend leicht einschlürfbar sein, sonst haben die Chubs Probleme und lassen es entweder nach dem ersten Versuch links liegen oder sie attackieren so oft, das es irgendwann abfällt.
> 
> Mein altes, hartes Toastbrot war nämlich die Antimaterie in Personalunion. Der Haken greift da nicht so durch, wie er muss. Morgen Abend dann. Liegt ja auf der Gassirunde mit Hund.
> 
> Also jeden Abend jetzt. HAHA



Tja, Fantastic, dann man tau, the world is your oyster.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, Fantastic, dann man tau, the world is your oyster.





























Mit kleinem Haken kriegt man auch die kleinen Chubs. |supergri


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aaah,
schöne Photostrecke, danke dafür-
Irr ich mich oder ist das Geflecht durchgebunden an der Spinnrute?
sag, hast du an der Strecke mal Ephemeriden beobachten können?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aaah,
> schöne Photostrecke, danke dafür-
> Irr ich mich oder ist das Geflecht durchgebunden an der Spinnrute?



Ich verstehe nicht, was meinst du mit durchgebunden? Der Haken sitzt direkt an der Hauptschnur am doppelten Clinchknoten.




> sag, hast du an der Strecke mal Ephemeriden beobachten können?



Ich weiß nicht mal, was das sein soll! |supergri Aber Google hilft. Geben ja, aber diese riesen Schlupforgien sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Ich muss aber darauf verweisen Maxman:

Bei mir gibt es ALLES. Jede Fischart mehr oder minder, alles an Viehzeugs. Gegenüber von mir und Hund fraß ne Nutria, während wir Angelten und aßen. 

Just die Begegnung mit dem Bieber. Gestern raubten große Hechte im Flüsschen. Und ich hatte Brot dabei anstelle vom Spinner.........

Allerdings zeichnet sich an einem Elbloch ein Fischsterben ab. Das Ding ist ne Falle sondergleichen. Kaum tiefer im Schnitt als 50 Zentimeter momentan, mit wenigen etwas tieferen Stellen. (schade drum, ich wollte mit dem "Pool" noch warm werden, jetzt ist er zu Heiß)

Natürlich füllt sich das Loch dank Elbe immer wieder auf und das Spiel wiederholt sich immer Sommer wiederholend. Natürlich will keiner Geld bezahlen um mit dem Saubagger mal Ordnung zu machen. Nabu wäre auch nicht dafür zu gewinnen, ist ja nen toller Lebensraum für ihre Klappervögel von Fischreihern.

Das alles andere Stirbt spielt natürlich keine Rolle........


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was meinst du mit durchgebunden? Der Haken sitzt direkt an der Hauptschnur am doppelten Clinchknoten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht mal, was das sein soll! |supergri Aber Google hilft. Geben ja, aber diese riesen Schlupforgien sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Ich muss aber darauf verweisen Maxman:
> 
> Bei mir gibt es ALLES. Jede Fischart mehr oder minder, alles an Viehzeugs. Gegenüber von mir und Hund fraß ne Nutria, während wir Angelten und aßen.
> 
> Just die Begegnung mit dem Bieber. Gestern raubten große Hechte im Flüsschen. Und ich hatte Brot dabei anstelle vom Spinner.........
> 
> Allerdings zeichnet sich an einem Elbloch ein Fischsterben ab. Das Ding ist ne Falle sondergleichen. Kaum tiefer im Schnitt als 50 Zentimeter momentan, mit wenigen etwas tieferen Stellen. (schade drum, ich wollte mit dem "Pool" noch warm werden, jetzt ist er zu Heiß)
> 
> Natürlich füllt sich das Loch dank Elbe immer wieder auf und das Spiel wiederholt sich immer Sommer wiederholend. Natürlich will keiner Geld bezahlen um mit dem Saubagger mal Ordnung zu machen. Nabu wäre auch nicht dafür zu gewinnen, ist ja nen toller Lebensraum für ihre Klappervögel von Fischreihern.
> 
> Das alles andere Stirbt spielt natürlich keine Rolle........



Ja ich meinte genau das: Haken auf der Hauptschnur.
Schön das Du so ein artenreiches Plätzchen hast, und klaro, in unseren Geffilden kommt es nicht zu Massenemergenzen wie in Süddeutschland, aber wenn unsere lokalen Spezies so ins schlüpfen kommen dann bleibt das auch unseren beschuppten companeros nicht verborgen.

Ich denke, wenn die momentane Hitzewelle endet, und hier und da wirklich ordentliche Organikmengen durch die dann auftauchenden Starkregen eingespült werden, dann werden natürlich wieder viele Fische kieloben treiben, aber that´s life (oder eher das Gegenteil, aber du weisst was ich meine)..
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich meine, in gewissen Szenarien ist so ein Fischsterben sicherlich eine zwangläufige Konsequenz der Natur. Son Elbloch, wo man vor Jahren beim Bauen und Umlagern aber Tonnenweise Schlamm abgekippt hatte...... Einfach Traurig, aber man kann es nicht ändern.

Was das Flüsschen angeht, lerne ich die ganze Nummer erst kennen, der Fischbestand ist mir noch schleierhaft. Die relativ großen Hechte sind mir zum ersten Mal aufgefallen und das bei dem Wetter.

Allerdings hat die Stadt vor einer Woche ungefähr die Ufer samt dem Gewässer ne schöne Reinigung erfolgen lassen. Das ist zwar auf der einen Seite nicht toll, auf der anderen Seite wäre aber das zugewuchtere Flüssen faktisch tot, würde man es nicht pflegen.

Und wegen Haken auf der Hauptschnur:

Keep it Simple, lad! Da die Rute parabol ist, die Schnur von Haus aus Schwimmt, ne gute Kombo. Ne Mono einfetten wäre jetzt nicht das, was ich wollen würde und in Zukunft werde ich auch nen Spinner mitnehmen und bei Bedarf den Räuber auf die Schuppen legen, ist ne universelle Sache.

Die Döbel haben sich auch nicht daran gestört. Das Wasser ist trüb und es schwimmt sowieso alles an Krams. Ob die Fische da nen Grashalm sehen oder meine Schnur, ich denke das für die Jungs selbiges. Wird das Wasser ungleich klarer würde ich Switchen.

Da ich aber mit zunehmender Dauer das Gefühl entwickele, das Fische einfach Doof sind, gilt für mich der Pathos des pirschenden Stalkers nicht mehr.

Nur Trampeln am Ufer und Schatten werden würde ich noch durchgehen lassen. Aber dieses: "Die sehen die Schnur" oder "das Vorfach darf nicht aus Stahl" sein, ist für mich ne Floskel.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keep it Simple, lad! Da die Rute parabol ist, die Schnur von Haus aus Schwimmt, ne gute Kombo. Ne Mono einfetten wäre jetzt nicht das, was ich wollen würde
> 
> Die Döbel haben sich auch nicht daran gestört. Das Wasser ist trüb und es schwimmt sowieso alles an Krams. Ob die Fische da nen Grashalm sehen oder meine Schnur, ich denke das für die Jungs selbiges. Wird das Wasser ungleich klarer würde ich Switchen.
> 
> Da ich aber mit zunehmender Dauer das Gefühl entwickele, das Fische einfach Doof sind, gilt für mich der Pathos (Ethos) des pirschenden Stalkers nicht mehr.
> 
> Nur Trampeln am Ufer und Schatten werden würde ich noch durchgehen lassen. Aber dieses: "Die sehen die Schnur" oder "das Vorfach darf nicht aus Stahl" sein, ist für mich ne Floskel.



 Haste recht, Keep it simple. Und Vorfach hin oder her, aber wenn eine Schnur auf dem Wasser so katasrophal wäre, würde das ganze Konzept der Flugangelei nicht funktionieren.
 Da ich die letzen 3 Monate fast nur mit Angelei auf Sicht zugebracht hab, würd ich dir was die Doofheit betrifft nicht direkt beipflichten, aber es modifizieren: Die Fische sind zwar nicht doof, aber sie können nur verarbeiten, was in ihrer kleinen Platine hardwired ist- Bewegung, Schatten, Erschütterung. Und vor allem: Ihr Gedächtnis ist beklagenswert dürftig. Meine Rotpunktdöbel waren zwar nach heftigem Bombardement gespookt und verschwanden ausser sicht- aber nach 15 Minuten Regungslosigkeit meinersiets gingen sie wieder direkt auf Sehrohrtiefe, genau vor meinen Füssen. Einfach mal ein-zwie Zigarettenlängen Regungslosigkeit, und der Bach belebt sich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Haste recht, Keep it simple. Und Vorfach hin oder her, aber wenn eine Schnur auf dem Wasser so katasrophal wäre, würde das ganze Konzept der Flugangelei nicht funktionieren.
> Da ich die letzen 3 Monate fast nur mit Angelei auf Sicht zugebracht hab, würd ich dir was die Doofheit betrifft nicht direkt beipflichten, aber es modifizieren: Die Fische sind zwar nicht doof, aber sie können nur verarbeiten, was in ihrer kleinen Platine hardwired ist- Bewegung, Schatten, Erschütterung. Und vor allem: Ihr Gedächtnis ist beklagenswert dürftig. Meine Rotpunktdöbel waren zwar nach heftigem Bombardement gespookt und verschwanden ausser sicht- aber nach 15 Minuten Regungslosigkeit meinersiets gingen sie wieder direkt auf Sehrohrtiefe, genau vor meinen Füssen. Einfach mal ein-zwie Zigarettenlängen Regungslosigkeit, und der Bach belebt sich.



Ungefähr so würde ich es auch sehen. Ich meine, es sind die Instinkte, das wars aber auch. Verknüpfungen wie bei Hunden oder dergleichen:

Wir würden keine Fische mehr fangen.

Ich bin da aber immer befangen, auf der einen Seite weiß ich um die Macht des feinen Angelns, umso dünner Vorfächer, desto besser meine Ergebnisse, auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir so manch Verhalten von Flossenträgern einfach nicht erklären.

Mal ehrlich. Wieso frisst man ein Maiskorn? Und fällt wahrscheinlich Zeit seines Lebens mehrmals drauf rein. Beim Feedern beißen mir teils Barsche in die Schnur.......


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Eben, das ist ein Dilemma- oder auch keins, denn:

 So leicht, und fein und unauffällig *wie vertretbar* (bitte nicht dieses Fass in unsrem schönen Thread, und alle hier wissen was gemeint ist, danke sehr) bietet nur Vorteile:

 -der nagende Zweifel ob man zu grob ist, ist ausgeschaltet

 -die Strategie führt nachweislich zu guten Ergebnissen

 -und sicher nicht zu schlechteren

 Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Montage, sondern das Verhalten am Wasser- FF hat recht, was das "heilige Pirschen" betrifft, aber wenn man ersma auf Gefechtstation ist mal wirklich den ganzen Körper still halten man erhält:

 -wie die Fische ihre Scheu verlieren

 -wie zuerst seltene und scheue Wasserbewohner ihr Wesen treiben, toll das zu sehen

 -wie dann Fabelwesen auftauchen- ich habs gesehen, und bin dennoch ein Mann der Wissenschaft

 -wie man seine Härte beweisen kann, während 872 Mücken einen vor den eigenen Augen vampirisieren, und die brennende Sonne einen zu  Im-Rha-Tep verdorrt,

 Kurz: Wer Ruhig und still ist, fängt nicht nur besser und erhält wundervolle einlbicke in die Natur, sondern er kann endlich mal davon träumen, wie hart es für Italo-Western Schurken ist nicht zu blinzeln...

 Biss! Hau an Hau an!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Geiler, kleiner Graben Christoph! Habe auch so einen vor der Haustür und warte nur auf den nächsten Regenguss. Dann gehts ab auf Aal .
Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema hier, aber irgendwo muss man ja plaudern


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute früh gegen sechs wurde ich von einem Angelkollegen via WhatsApp geweckt: Bilder von Brassen, Karpfen, Welse, etc. in Massen. Leider alle kieloben. Das Fischsterben in der Alster hat begonnen und die Katastrophe ist wohl nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Wir haben es ja aufgrund der Hitze hier in Hamburg schon seit einigen Tagen erwartet. Nichstdestotrotz ist es furchtbar. Davon wird sich der Lebensraum erst in Jahren, wenn nicht Jahrzehnten erholen. :c

Hier der Bericht des NDR: https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...burgs-Gewaessern-sterben,ndraktuell45598.html

Mehr Details gibt es im Hamburger Abendblatt: https://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/a...en-tote-Fische-eingesammelt-und-entsorgt.html

Nachtrag:
Die ohnehin robusten Karpfen benötigen eine Sauerstoffkonzentration von 4 mg/l.
Aktuelle (31.7.18, mittags) Sauerstoffkonzentration: 2,9 mg/l.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja das ist wirklich traurig. In unseren Gewässern konnte ich so etwas zum Glück noch nicht verzeichnen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schmerzt selbst beim Lesen. Für Angler deren Heimat dieses Flüsschen war, eine derbe Klatsche und mit Sicherheit dauert das wieder Jahre bis zum normalen Level.

Leider sind wir Machtlos.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal ne blöde Frage. Lohnt es sich eigentlich, im Kanal mit Feeder zu angeln? Strömung ist da ja nicht der Rede wert, aber wenn einmal nen Schiff langfährt ist doch alles füre Katz, oder nicht? Hab nämlich auch mal Bock am Kanal ne Feedernacht zu machen, da sind nämlich die richtig dicken Scheißhausdeckel drin...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> die richtig dicken Scheißhausdeckel



Ach komm schon Vincent, es sind immerhin noch Fischlis mit nem richtigen Namen, das kannste doch besser.
aber zur Sache, ja, boha, Kanäle sind natürlich klassische Friedfischstrecken, und die Verwirbelungen durch die Dampfer ja auch nicht immer nur von Nachteil. Allerdings: Einen unzerstörbaren-Maginotlinien-Futterplatz wird man wohl nicht hinkriegen. Aber eigentlich ist Feedern so als Zwischenstufe zwischen Loosefeed und Boillipyramide ja genau dafür entworfen worden: Wenn Du jetzt den Platz nicht direkt unter den Schiffsschrauben aufbaust, sondern an der Fahrrinnenunterkante, verwirbelt das Futter ja als langgezogene Spur entlang dieser Kante. und wenn Du dann Dynamisch und angemessen (!) nachlegst, kannst Du natürlich dort die Fische üer einen gewissen Zeitraum binden.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Menno Jungs,
um 0400 kommt das Taxi und dann ist finito bis September mit Angeln und leider auch hier Blödsinn und Berichte posten. Ich kann kaum ausdrücken wie wenig lust ich habe, sichtbarstes Zeugnis ist, ich muss noch packen. Ächz.
Sprengt mir ja nicht das Board in die Luft- mit Glück kann ich dann und wann mal vorbeischauen und die neuesten ungeheuerlichen Entwicklungen nachverfolgen. Jedenfalls angelt schön, fangt schön, kauft viele tolle Spielsachen und berichtet: und vor allem geniesst die Zeit am Wasser! 
Petri allen Ükels,
herzliche Grüße,
 Euer
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Menno Jungs,
> um 0400 kommt das Taxi und dann ist finito bis September mit Angeln und leider auch hier Blödsinn und Berichte posten. Ich kann kaum ausdrücken wie wenig lust ich habe, sichtbarstes Zeugnis ist, ich muss noch packen. Ächz.
> Sprengt mir ja nicht das Board in die Luft- mit Glück kann ich dann und wann mal vorbeischauen und die neuesten ungeheuerlichen Entwicklungen nachverfolgen. Jedenfalls angelt schön, fangt schön, kauft viele tolle Spielsachen und berichtet: und vor allem geniesst die Zeit am Wasser!
> Petri allen Ükels,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Euer
> Minimax



Bis später! Ich fange dir in der Zwischenzeit ein paar Döbel, kommt keiner Ü50 bei rum, schulde ich dir nen Bier. :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Ach komm schon Vincent, es sind immerhin noch Fischlis mit nem richtigen Namen, das kannste doch besser.


Wer Klodeckel sagt muss auch Scheißhausdeckel sagen .


 Na gut ok: Brassen 


Futter mit Erde beschweren oder einfach Feuchtigkeit erhöhen? Kanal is ja ca 4m tief


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute Nacht wird wieder gefeedert.:k


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Christoph (Brassenschreck): Ufernah oder mitte des Sees?
Gewässer ist wieder das wo ich die letzten beiden Freitage saß.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mal schauen wann der verschlafene Ükel-Klub wieder aufwacht. Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit ein Hegeangeln mit Platz 3 an der Elbe abgeschlossen. War ne knackige Nummer, ich konnte aber 2 richtig gute Brassen fangen und mich (gewollt) mit Großfisch durchsetzen. Wetterumschwungsgedönse halt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

DU warst doch so lange abstinent#d
Will am we auch wieder los feedern#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> DU warst doch so lange abstinent#d
> Will am we auch wieder los feedern#h



Ich hab richtig viel zu tun gehabt, da ist das AB dann an Stelle Nummer 5 der Prioritäten gerückt. 

Ich fahre höchstwahrscheinlich morgen Feedern/Pickern. Nur der Zielfisch steht noch offen, entweder Brassen, Schleien, Rotaugen oder Rotfedern. 

Dicke Brassen ärgern werde ich die nächsten Wochen auch noch, dann aber mit dem Method Feeder, das hab ich Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Rotaugen/Federn beißen doch eh immer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Rotaugen/Federn beißen doch eh immer



Kommt drauf an, Rotaugen zum Beispiel haben wir hier relativ selten. Bei Rotfedern ist es dann wieder ne Frage der Größe. Ab 20 Zentimeter aufwärts gar nicht mehr so einfach, Fingerlang dagegen für Blinde machbar. Ist eher ne Gewässerfrage am Ende des Tages. 

Was mir einfach nicht gelingen will sind aber tatsächlich Rotaugen, die sind recht Mobil und stehen jeden Tag woanders. Mal an der Oberfläche, mal am Grund, an Krautkanten, dann wieder im Nahbereich, nur um nächsten Tag im Mittelwasser zu fressen.

Ich glaube Rotaugenangeln an vielen Gewässern ist Mitunter das schwierigste Überhaupt, wenn sie nicht verbuttet sind und keine Massenvorkommen bilden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich fang häufiger Rotaugen als Rotfedern. Natürlich nicht gezielt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich fang häufiger Rotaugen als Rotfedern. Natürlich nicht gezielt.



Und wie Groß sind diese Rotaugen?

Ich hab da immer den Vergleich: Wie oft sieht man auf Facebook große Barsche zwischen 40cm und 50cm im Vergleich zu Rotfedern/augen. Erreichen ja alle die gleiche Länge, bei den Friedfischen siehst du solche Ausnahmen aber sehr, sehr selten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*






Die hab ich letztens gezogen. War aber ne Rotfeder glaube ich.
Ich muss am we nochmals drauf achten, kann sein das ich das doch wieder durcheinander werfe#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die hab ich letztens gezogen. War aber ne Rotfeder glaube ich.
> Ich muss am we nochmals drauf achten, kann sein das ich das doch wieder durcheinander werfe#q



Zumindest definitiv ein Fisch! 

Ist aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Rotauge. Bauch und Rückenflossen stehen übereinander, bei Rotfedern sind diese versetzt. Ansonsten einfach das Maul anschauen. Rotfedern haben es klar erkennbar nach oben gerichtet. 

Diese Größe fange ich recht selten, liegt aber (auch) an der Jahreszeit. Wenn der September kalt wird gehts meist rund, wenn nicht eher Oktober.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

[IM





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ja ne Matcheute brauch ich j für solche Zwecke auch noch. Wobei ich lieber Nachts auf Brassen gehe. Sonst hab ich hier einfach zu viel Kleinfisch. Ach was erzähl ich da. Habe ja noch ne schicke alte Abu Garcia Match von meinem Vadda. Die mach ich demnächst mal fertig



Matchrute ist halt super Universell. Kann man auch mal weit werfen, wenn man ne Rotfeder hüpfen sieht, aber auch filigran im Nahbereich angeln. Im Fluss, Hafen, See, geht eigentlich überall.

Ich hab mir diese Rute hier gegönnt, absolute Klasse!

https://fischdeal.de/deals/sensas-crazy-bait-pellet-waggler-16042018


----------



## fishhawk

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



> Wie oft sieht man auf Facebook große Barsche zwischen 40cm und 50cm im Vergleich zu Rotfedern/augen.



Barsch ist aber auch ein Modefisch.

Wobei ich tendenziell auch glaube, dass Rotaugen/Rotfedern um die 50cm seltener gefangen werden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Um die 50? Fang erstmal eins um die 30...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Barsch ist aber auch ein Modefisch.
> 
> Wobei ich tendenziell auch glaube, dass Rotaugen/Rotfedern um die 50cm seltener gefangen werden.



Also ich habe tatsächlich mehr große Barsche gefangen, als große Rotfedern/Augen. Bei wesentlich weniger Versuchen auf Raubfisch. Beim gezielten Friedfischangeln selektiv große Exemplare zu Fangen gerade von den Underdogs ist richtig, richtig schwer. 

Ich hab auch auf FB schon seeeeeeeehr lange keine große Rotflosse mehr gesehen, schon kurios.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist mehr als nur bockschwer|uhoh:

Toll jetzt kann ich erst Samstag ans Wasser, weil die Arbeitskollegen plötzlich essen gehen wollen. Hab letztes Mal schon abgesagt wegen Angeln .
Aber BBQ Buffet lässt sich aushalten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das ist mehr als nur bockschwer|uhoh:



Mit Sicherheit schwerer als große Barsche fangen. Bei Friedfischen scheint auch Verbuttung und Nahrungsangebot ein schmaler Grad zu sein. Fehlen die Räuber, wachsen sie auch nicht.

Allerdings kenne ich auch 2 Gewässer, wo die guten Plötzen erst Spät im Jahr zu Fangen sind, vorher sind sie einfach extrem auf natürliche Nahrung fixiert.



> Toll jetzt kann ich erst Samstag ans Wasser, weil die Arbeitskollegen plötzlich essen gehen wollen. Hab letztes Mal schon abgesagt wegen Angeln .
> Aber BBQ Buffet lässt sich aushalten.



Ich könnte schon wieder 24/7 auf Friedfische angeln. Mich reizen gerade die Rotfedern/Rotaugen sehr, aber das Wetter. Morgen gehts wieder mit dem Thermometer rauf........

Ich kann den Herbst nicht Früh genug sehen. Ich HASSE den Sommer mit Abstand zu allem, was es auf diesem Planeten gibt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich fang ja auch genug Weißfisch und ob die Räuber hinter den Massen herkommen, weiß ich nicht. Ich probier bald mal Fisch Chips aus. Soll ja richtig geil schmecken. Dafür eignet sich die Größe Rotaugen/Rotfedern/Güstern um die 10-15cm ideal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Meinst du nicht, mit dem Regen morgen beißt es besser? Oder ist doch der Samstag besser? Weil da wirds ja wieder Sonne pur...

Jetzt eher auf Brassen bezogen meine Frage.

Feedern macht schon extremst Bock. Könnt ich auch den ganzen Tag machen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, mit dem Regen morgen beißt es besser? Oder ist doch der Samstag besser? Weil da wirds ja wieder Sonne pur...
> 
> Jetzt eher auf Brassen bezogen meine Frage.



Beide Tage sind definitiv *******, dann aber eher Morgen. Zumindest ist das Wetter einigermaßen gleich, dreht sich der ganze Kram auf Wind und Regen, frisst die Buckelbande wieder nicht.

Die Chancen sind also Morgen besser, obgleich Sonne und blauer Himmel auch nicht das beste Brassenwetter ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Dann doch Samstag. Morgen dreht das Wetter bei uns auf Regen und Wind, Samstag wieder warm und Sonne wie immer. Was ist denn gutes Brassenwetter? Bewölkt und nicht allzu warm? Wassertemperatur? 

Ich will mir das jetzt schön reden, dass ich erst Samstag kann


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dann doch Samstag. Morgen dreht das Wetter bei uns auf Regen und Wind, Samstag wieder warm und Sonne wie immer. Was ist denn gutes Brassenwetter? Bewölkt und nicht allzu warm? Wassertemperatur?
> 
> Ich will mir das jetzt schön reden, dass ich erst Samstag kann



Das ist halt mit nem Wetterumschwung immer Mistig, weil die Fische wohl (vermutlich) durch den wechselnden Luftdruck die Schwimmblase regulieren und sich dann auch wegen dem veränderten Wasserdruck in andere Gewässerschichten stellen.

Große Exemplare sind da meiner Erfahrung nach eher empfindlich, kleine Weißfische gehen immer.

Was das beste Brassenwetter ist?

Bedeckter Himmel, Wassertemperatur zwischen gefühlt 10 Grad und 20 Grad. Leichter Wind und bisschen Niesel, da Fange ich am Meisten. Viel Sonne und blauer Himmel ist eigtl. das Schlechteste. 

Klar, du fängst trotzdem deine Fische, aber rein vom Gewicht und der Menge her ist gutes Wetter für Touristen genau das, was ein Angler NIE haben will.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ok dann weiß ich Bescheid. Nur leider bleibt mir dieses We nichts anderes übrig als den Samstag zu nehmen. Diesmal nehm ich die Fische mit und mach Fisch Chips. So mega easy in der Zubereitung, nur benötigt man dafür eigentlich Filet. Gucken ob das auch mit den kleineren geht. Da das Filet abzuschneiden will ich mir eigentlich nicht antun. Nur Not mit Gräten kleinschneiden und dann irgendwie abfressen 

https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36542

Klingt köstlich:k


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ok dann weiß ich Bescheid. Nur leider bleibt mir dieses We nichts anderes übrig als den Samstag zu nehmen. Diesmal nehm ich die Fische mit und mach Fisch Chips. So mega easy in der Zubereitung, nur benötigt man dafür eigentlich Filet. Gucken ob das auch mit den kleineren geht. Da das Filet abzuschneiden will ich mir eigentlich nicht antun. Nur Not mit Gräten kleinschneiden und dann irgendwie abfressen
> 
> https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36542
> 
> Klingt köstlich:k



Ab und zu überlege ich auch, mal nen paar Rotfedern zu knuspern, aber die Arbeit musst du dir auch erstmal machen. Das Rezept notiere ich mir aber gerne.

An einigen meiner Teichen/Seen ist der Untergrund so schlammig, ich hatte mal einen einzigen Fisch entnommen, den Scheiss konntest du einfach nicht essen. Brassen aus der Elbe sind Stabil, aber sobald ein Gewässer steht, ist die Chance für Ekelfisch recht groß. (kleinere Seen etc. um die 10ha)

E:

Der Artikel fängt schon gut an.

Man nehme kleinere Weißfische, wie zb. ein Rotauge von 38 Zentimeter. Ich brech ab..........


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte letztens 2 Aale gebraten gegessen. Einmal aus nem sehr trüben, stehenden und modrigen See. Und einmal der aus dem Gewässer, wo ich die letzten Wochenenden war, was du auch auf den Bildern von vor ca 3 Wochen gesehen hast. Da war der Unterschied schon gravierend. Ich denke, weil das letzte Gewässer von beiden Seiten durch die Aue gespeist wird, schmecken die Fische da deutlich besser. Ich denke das Risiko kann ich mal eingehen.




> Man nehme kleinere Weißfisch(e), wie zb. ein Rotauge von 38 Zentimeter. Ich brech ab..........




Haha dachte ich mir auch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hatte letztens 2 Aale gebraten gegessen. Einmal aus nem sehr trüben, stehenden und modrigen See. Und einmal der aus dem Gewässer, wo ich die letzten Wochenenden war, was du auch auf den Bildern von vor ca 3 Wochen gesehen hast. Da war der Unterschied schon gravierend. Ich denke, weil das letzte Gewässer von beiden Seiten durch die Aue gespeist wird, schmecken die Fische da deutlich besser. Ich denke das Risiko kann ich mal eingehen.



Probieren geht über studieren. Ich knüppel aber zb. keine Schleie von 60cm ab, um danach festzustellen, das du sie nicht Essen kannst. Allerdings sollte mit kleinen Weißfischen schon was gehen. Brassen aus dem Fluss sind aber ein Traum. 

Ich hatte sie mir damals auch schon süß/sauer eingelegt wie Brathering, war auch Lecker. Fischbouletten wollte ich auch mal machen.

Das will ich alles aber auch schon seit 2 Jahren, bis jetzt hat das noch nicht so geklappt. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab letztens auch 2 richtig schöne Schleien ausm Fluss gefangen, aber beide wieder reingesetzt. Die nächste werde ich da auch mal verkosten. 2 innerhalb von 30 Minuten gefangen und ich wette, jetzt wo ich mal eine essen will, fang ich keine 

Buletten kommen bei mir nach Fisch Chips dran. Da kannste nämlich auch einfach die Gräten mit durchn Wolf jagen. Merkste hinterher nix mehr von.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Btw Aal grün in Dillsoße geschmort und Kartoffeln. Bombastisch.
Fast besser als geräuchert, weil du mehr vom Fisch schmeckst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab letztens auch 2 richtig schöne Schleien ausm Fluss gefangen, aber beide wieder reingesetzt. Die nächste werde ich da auch mal verkosten. 2 innerhalb von 30 Minuten gefangen und ich wette, jetzt wo ich mal eine essen will, fang ich keine
> 
> Buletten kommen bei mir nach Fisch Chips dran. Da kannste nämlich auch einfach die Gräten mit durchn Wolf jagen. Merkste hinterher nix mehr von.



Die Fische mit Zitrone behandeln löst die Gräten ja auch auf/macht sie Weich. Aber bei größeren Weißfischen auch nicht mehr so pralle. Bei Brassen kannst du den Bauch super essen, schmeckt auch toll, aber die Rückpartie....

Kannste glatt in einen Igel beißen. Schleie schmeckt mir zum Beispiel nicht, das Fleisch ist mir zu wabbelig. Hat ne komische Konsistenz und ist recht geschmacklos. Da könnte man auch Tofu mit Gewürzen bestreuen und Schleie drauf schreiben.

Was Mega-Lecker ist:

Barsche. Zungenporno.







Geräucherter Aal ist nicht schlecht, ich mag aber eher die Kleinen. Die großen Aale schmecken wieder nach Arsch. Kann aber auch Pech gewesen sein, die letzten beiden Schlangen, die ich hatte, waren einfach unangenehm vom Genuß her.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schleie geräuchert... Gibt kaum was Besseres, glaub mir!
Das ist die Krönung.

Raubfisch schmeckt sowieso fast immer. Hecht schmeckt auch top


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte gestern Aal grün, einer war 300g, der andere 700. War doppelt so dick. Hat exakt genauso gut geschmeckt.
War bei dir wohl Pech, oder du hattest nen deutlich größeren?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Aal grün, einer war 300g, der andere 700. War doppelt so dick. Hat exakt genauso gut geschmeckt.
> War bei dir wohl Pech, oder du hattest nen deutlich größeren?



War auch bei ungefähr 700gramm, kann aber Pech gewesen sein. Die meisten Aale, die ich hatte, waren lecker. Generell esse ich Fisch so oder so gern, gefühlt sind Durchschnittgrößer aber einfach Küchentauglicher.

Ich könnte mir zb. Ukelei (Lauben) frittiert richtig toll vorstellen, gibt es bei uns im Hafen an guten Tagen in großen Mengen, wäre auch mal einen Versuch wert.

Barsche vielleicht mal im Herbst, die werden aber schon so hart abgeknüppelt, da muss nicht noch einer Räubern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Fisch ist top, esse ich auch sehr gern.

Jetzt aber erstmal Schicht im Schacht. Dead Pool 2 gaffen und dann langsam einpennen. War nett mit dir zu Plaudern! Wir halten den Thread hier schon am Leben:vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Fisch ist top, esse ich auch sehr gern.
> 
> Jetzt aber erstmal Schicht im Schacht. Dead Pool 2 gaffen und dann langsam einpennen. War nett mit dir zu Plaudern! Wir halten den Thread hier schon am Leben:vik:



Deadpool 2 pfeife ich mir auch rein. Zieh durch! :vik:


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So, ich bin dann mal aus dem "Sommerschlaf" wieder erwacht!!!

Vorgestern und gestern das erste mal nach 8 Wochen, mal wieder mit Maden nachmittags ans Wasser gegangen! 

Ich kann nur sagen, das es den Weserfischis zum Glück nichts ausgemacht hat die lange Hitze/Trockenperiode!!! War mal wieder Fischen vom Feinsten!!!

Es gab Anfangs Unmengen an Ükel, man bekam den Haken gar nicht zum Grund!!! Danach kamen wunderschöne Rotaugen, keine Riesen, alles dabei von knapp 10cm bis sehr viele zwischen 25 und 30cm! Zwischendrinn gab es den ein oder anderen Döbel, wobei einer wohl knapp 40cm war! Der Rest aber nur so bis 25cm. Ein paar Haseln und Gründlinge waren auch dabei. 3 Zährten wollten auch mal an die frische Luft! Also wieder eine sehr breite Palette meiner Weser!!! Als kleines i-Tüpfelchen konnte ich nach bestimmt 10Jahren mal wieder einen, wenn auch kleinen natürlich, Zander von etwa 20cm auf Maden fangen!!! Wenn auch kein Friedfisch, hab ich mich natürlich doch sehr gefreut! In der Größe, bin zwar kein Gewässerwart, wird er wohl auf natürlichem Weg produziert worden sein, und nicht besetzt!?! Hoffe ich mal.

Das es natürlich super, mega war brauch ich Euch ja nicht zu erzählen, aber bei der Hitze die Wochen vorher hatte ich keinen Antrieb mich ans Wasser zu setzen hinzu kam noch ein ganzer Arsch voll Arbeit. Wie das halt so ist!

Euch allen natürlich noch ein dickes Petri und eine Frage habe ich trotzdem noch: Was ist den mit Boardie "Geomas"? War seit dem 10.07. nicht mehr im Board! Weis da jemand etwas? Ich hoffe auf genau so eine Auszeit, wie bei mir!!! Oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

Grüße Mario


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri mein Freund, Petri!#h Der Zander ist ja der Knüller!

Diese Größe Rotaugen hab ich auch zu Hauf. Perfekt für Fish Chips 




Bei mir beißt der Weißfiusch zum Glück auch wie Teufel. Nervt nur mit der Feeder manchmal wenn man nichtmal die Schnur spannen kann ohne das direkt n Fisch hängt


----------



## fishhawk

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Um die 50? Fang erstmal eins um die 30...



Wir haben hier Gewässer, wo man Rotaugen zwischen 30 - 40cm auf Ansage fangen könnte.  45cm ist dann eine Art Abriegelgröße.

Ob die wirklich reinrassig sind, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Die Jungs die  gezielt drauf angeln, messen oder fotografieren die  kaum. Die werden meist gespalten, eingesalzen und getrocknet.

Und die Angler, die sie als  Beifang haben, haken die i.d.R. auch gleich im Wasser ab, ohne die näher zu betrachten.

Ein Karpfenangler hat mal spaßeshalber eins vermessen, das hatte 47cm.

Bei Barschen sieht das schon anders aus, die sind in Mode. Und es werden auch öfters welche zwischen 45 - 50cm gefangen. Dann wird auch hier die Luft extrem dünn.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wir haben hier Gewässer, wo man Rotaugen zwischen 30 - 40cm auf Ansage fangen könnte.  45cm ist dann eine Art Abriegelgröße.
> 
> Ob die wirklich reinrassig sind, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
> 
> Die Jungs die  gezielt drauf angeln, messen oder fotografieren die  kaum. Die werden meist gespalten, eingesalzen und getrocknet.
> 
> Und die Angler, die sie als  Beifang haben, haken die i.d.R. auch gleich im Wasser ab, ohne die näher zu betrachten.
> 
> Ein Karpfenangler hat mal spaßeshalber eins vermessen, das hatte 47cm.
> 
> Bei Barschen sieht das schon anders aus, die sind in Mode. Und es werden auch öfters welche zwischen 45 - 50cm gefangen. Dann wird auch hier die Luft extrem dünn.



Das Gewässer muss für gute Rotaugenbestände aber auch passen. Ich kenne nur einen See, wo ich die 50 Zentimeter angreifen kann.

Dort gibt es keine Güstern, keine Brassen, keine Lauben, kaum Zander. Eher das typische Hecht-Barsch-Schleien Gewässer.

Das ist aber eben dieser 1/100 See und schon ein richtiger seltsamer Schnitt. Es gibt auch einige bekannte Kanäle für bessere Rotaugen, aber im Allgemeinen würde ich mich schon festlegen, das die Bestände eher Kleinwüchsig sind und oftmals nicht diese guten Exemplare hergeben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Heute ist soo ein geiles Brassenwetter#d
Und ich kann nicht...#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Heute ist soo ein geiles Brassenwetter#d
> Und ich kann nicht...#q



Bei uns blauer Himmel, 30 Grad und kein Wind. Genau das Gegenteil. Da ich aber ordentlich zu tun habe, wird erst morgen/übermorgen geangelt.

Die Auswahl an Gewässer ist aber leider etwas eng, fehlt überall Wasser.


----------



## Mind

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

30-40cm Rotaugen sind bei den richtigen Gewässern eigentlich kein Problem. Selbst an dem meisten Schifffahrtskanälen sind 30+ Fische eigentlich immer machbar.

45cm ist hier echt die magische Grenze da muss alles passen vor allem auch das Gewässer. Ich habe ein 47cm und ein 46cm Rotauge, bei denen ich mir sicher bin das das keine Hybriden sind, im Fangbuch. Beide aus dem selben See beim Feedern. 
Bei der 47er hat sich fast die Rute verabschiedet bei biss, dachte erst an einen Karpfen beim dem dampf die die hatte.

Rotfedern habe ich die 40cm noch nicht geknackt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hier komplett dunkler Himmel, leichter Regen, null Wind#d


Kann natürlich heute Abend anders aussehen, aber Stand jetzt 1A Wetter #q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hier komplett dunkler Himmel, leichter Regen, null Wind#d
> 
> 
> Kann natürlich heute Abend anders aussehen, aber Stand jetzt 1A Wetter #q



Wird so laufen, Abends dreht das Wetter, wenn du mit dem Angeln anfängst, ist doch immer so! :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wird so laufen, Abends dreht das Wetter, wenn du mit dem Angeln anfängst, ist doch immer so! :q





 Ja ist meistens so.


Edit: Ich könnt echt ausflippen. Heute ganzen Tag bedeckt, auch Abends. Also wirklich gute Bedingungen. MORGEN, der einzige Tag an dem ich kann, Sonne pur. Danach wieder jeden Tag bedeckt. Es ist so klar...Warum soll man auch mal Glück haben? #c#q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

16:00 gehts Richtung Wasser. Ich hab so Bock, wie soll ich nur die Zeit bis dahin totschlagen 
Frische Maden und Pinkies grade besorgt, Arsch voll Caster von vor 2 Wochen hab ich auch noch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Endlich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Viel Erfolg!

Ich konnte meine kleinste je gefangene Brasse fangen, die Sage und Schreibe 8 Zentimeter hatte. Ich wünsche dir auch ganz viele solcher Fische!! :q:q:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das kann ja was werden... Plötzlich sind hier zig Leute. Sonst is hier nie was los. Könnt kotzen. Dazu ca 8 kleine Kinder die hier rumlaufen, schreien, Krach machen und jede 10 Minuten bei mir stehen. Dazu noch ca 15 Ruten insgesamt im Wasser.

Zum Kotzen. Am liebsten würd ich einpacken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Naja ich fang mit einer Feeder trotzdem mehr als der ganze Rest zusammen. Hab noch keinen ne Rute reinholen sehen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jaaaa genau, jetzt auch noch die Russenmukke hier. Is ja nicht so, dass man beim Angeln still sein sollte. #c


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hab oft meine kleinen Kinder dabei und die sind alles andere als leise, im gegenteil. Da wird mit der Stippe das Wasser verprügelt, gespielt, gelacht und alles was dazu gehört.... Manchmal habe ich das gefühl das es mir extra Fische bringt ^^ Also konnte da keine Rückschlüsse ziehen zu schlechteren fängen oder so


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ne das nicht unbedingt, aber der dauerhaft hohe Lärmpegel nervt auf Dauer. Aber die kleinen sind süß und die Eltern sehr nett. Also sag ich weiter nichts dazu


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ne das nicht unbedingt, aber der dauerhaft hohe Lärmpegel nervt auf Dauer. Aber die kleinen sind süß und die Eltern sehr nett. Also sag ich weiter nichts dazu



Ist halt Wochenende und das Wasser zieht ja nicht nur Angler an. Halten die Leute etwas Abstand und bringen etwas Anstand mit, sollte man auch Miteinander zurechtkommen.

Wir haben am See auch einen Hundebadestrand, nur dort gehen die Vierbeiner dann Baden. Das Wissen die Angler, meiden also diese Stelle und es gibt keine Probleme.

Schlimm ist halt, wenn sowohl Angler, als auch Wasserfreunde, alles für sich beanspruchen.

Wir wollen doch keine bayrischen Verhältnisse. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das sind alles nur Väter und Töchter 
Die Väter sind ja selber Angler, nur man muss Kinder im Alter von 6-9 halt irgendwie beschäftigen. Die sind wie gesagt super nett, bieten mir Essen an etc. Ich wollte halt eigentlich nur meine Ruhe, mich nervt der Lärm nur etwas. Aber die kleinen gehen ja auch bald schlafen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Es ist eben ein Hochsommersamstagabend... mach das beste draus. Setz dich dazu, nimm das Futter an und lass es dir gutgehen. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das sind alles nur Väter und Töchter
> Die Väter sind ja selber Angler, nur man muss Kinder im Alter von 6-9 halt irgendwie beschäftigen. Die sind wie gesagt super nett, bieten mir Essen an etc. Ich wollte halt eigentlich nur meine Ruhe, mich nervt der Lärm nur etwas. Aber die kleinen gehen ja auch bald schlafen



Ich mag deswegen am Wochenende auch sehr selten Angeln und das ist so einer dieser Gründe, warum der Sommer zu meiner Hass-Jahreszeit mutiert. Der Trubel.

Geht auch im Regelfall alles gut, es gibt aber auch Menschen, die den Bogen überspannen. Ich hatte mal ne Dame, die Stand mit ihren 2 Kindern neben mir, da geht der Rucksack auf sie beginnt mit Chips die Enten zu Füttern, 2 Meter von der Rute entfernt..........

War zwar genug Platz für alle dar, aber wie das halt so ist. Umso besser, wenn Gewässer nicht so sehr gepflegt werden, da haste dann immer deine Ruhe. Kein Strand, kaum Platz, Parkmöglichkeiten auf Distanz, der See gehört dir. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die bieten mir andauernd was an, aber ich will ja angeln 
Werd aber gleich mal rübergehen


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Geht auch im Regelfall alles gut, es gibt aber auch Menschen, die den Bogen überspannen. Ich hatte mal ne Dame, die Stand mit ihren 2 Kindern neben mir, da geht der Rucksack auf sie beginnt mit Chips die Enten zu Füttern, 2 Meter von der Rute entfernt..........



Hatte ich auch mal hier am Rheinpark, wo es obendrein auch verboten ist, die Vögel zu füttern. Hab dann nur die Kleine gefragt, warum die Mutti möchte, dass die Enten an fürchterlichen Bauchschmerzen sterben müssen. Danach war ich die Bagage los.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die bieten mir andauernd was an, aber ich will ja angeln
> Werd aber gleich mal rübergehen



So fangen Horrorfilme immer an. :q



Andal schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal hier am Rheinpark, wo es obendrein auch verboten ist, die Vögel zu füttern. Hab dann nur die Kleine gefragt, warum die Mutti möchte, dass die Enten an fürchterlichen Bauchschmerzen sterben müssen. Danach war ich die Bagage los.



Bei mir wars Mitten im Stadtpark, wo die Leute sonst den See mit Bierflaschen füttern, hast du keine Chance, egal wie Argumentativ du Unterwegs bist. Aber was solls, ich hab meinen Seelenfrieden gemacht und gehe der Konfrontation eher aus dem Weg.

Da ich den Hund oft dabei habe ist das auch immer so ne Sache. So schnell wie Giftköder an deinem Platz liegen, kannste nicht schauen.....


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die bieten mir andauernd was an, aber ich will ja angeln
> Werd aber gleich mal rübergehen



Mitmachen - das wird auf jeden Fall lustig und die Fischerei nicht schlechter. #6


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Menschen jedweden Alters lassen im Normalfall mit sich reden. Einem Kind kann man erklären, dass es doch nett wäre, nicht direkt neben einem die Steine ins Wasser zu werfen.

Wirklich schwierig finde ich freilaufende Hunde. Die marschieren mir gerne mal quer durch die Rutenablage oder bedienen sich selbst im Ködereimer. Darum rufe ich möglichst rasch dem Besitzer zu, er möge doch seinen Hund an die Leine nehmen. Der Standarddialog entspinnt sich dann so: "Der tut doch nichts." "Glaub ich. Aber da sind Haken drin!" Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie schnell die Besitzer dann werden, ganz egal wie lethargisch die vorher dem Hund hinterher geschlappt sind.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber was solls, ich hab meinen Seelenfrieden gemacht und gehe der Konfrontation eher aus dem Weg.



Ich gehe grundsätzlich nur unter der Woche ans Wasser. Da habe ich meinen Frieden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe grundsätzlich nur unter der Woche ans Wasser. Da habe ich meinen Frieden.



Mache ich auch so, man hat einfach mehr Freiraum. Deswegen mag ich den Herbst und Frühling so, da ist am Wasser immer recht wenig los.



Serdo schrieb:


> Wirklich schwierig finde ich freilaufende Hunde.



Als Hundehalter bleibt halt im Sommer leider nur das Wasser als Optimum, wenn man sich draußen bewegen will. Ich hatte da aber noch nie Probleme, nicht mal Mitten in der Stadt. Was mir als Hundehalter wiederum auf den Sack geht, sind Angler, die an Hundebadestränden ansitzen müssen.

Kann man alles Drehen und wenden wie man will, hat man Empathie für den Anderen, schafft man gemeinsam immer Lösungen.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Mit Hunden habe ich nie Probleme. Ich hab immer was Gutes in der Tasche dabei. Eher dann schon mit den Hundehaltern, wenn die Zamperl nicht mehr weg wollen.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit Hunden habe ich nie Probleme. Ich hab immer was Gutes in der Tasche dabei. Eher dann schon mit den Hundehaltern, wenn die Zamperl nicht mehr weg wollen.


Mit den meisten komm ich auch gut aus.
Hab ja selber n Hund.
Leider trifft man halt immer mal wieder auf Deppen.
Da kriegst als Antwort “Dann kriegst ne Anzeige“, wenn man zuvor freundlich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass der Hund sich an Haken verletzen könnte.
Da nimmt so Typ echt in Kauf, dass sein Hund in die Klinik muss, anstatt 10m weiter zu gehen.

Wie Kochtopf sagen würde: Kinski Stufe 5


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe grundsätzlich nur unter der Woche ans Wasser. Da habe ich meinen Frieden.


Mach ich ebenso...nuja, natürlich auch bedingt durch meinen Job, Wochenende steh ich halt am Herd.

Seit einigen Jahren befische ich aber eh nur noch Gewässer, wo Badende und Feierfreunde eh nicht hingehen.
Nicht weil mich andre stören, die Gewässer sind halt in vielen Fällen überfischt oder für mich uninteressant.
Selbst andere Angler kann ich hier am MLK an einer Hand abzählen und das über Wochen.
Ansonsten begegne ich hier nur Radfahrer und Jogger, 1x im Monat mal dir Wapo zum freundlichen Gruß.



Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hatte grad so einen krassen Biss auf Wurm... Er nimmt Schnur, ununterbrochen. Ich warte, warte, warte, während er die ganze Zeit Schnur nimmt. Anschlag. Nix. Mist. Unfassbar wie sowas immer geht#c


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Muss sagen es beißt gut. Eine güster nach der anderen. Grad auch nochn Aal gefangen, leider zu klein


Jetzt steigen regelmäßig mittlere Brassen ein. Morgen gibt's definitiv Fish Chips


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Die Rute vom Karpfenangler neben mir lief grad ab. Klodeckel.

Die sollen gefälligst bei mir beißen


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich hab letzte Woche n paar Kumpels beim Karpfenangeln an einem mir unbekannten See besucht und hab gefeedert.
Zielfisch hatte ich keinen. Wollte einfach entspannt feedern.

Ins Futter kamen Mais und Maden und als Köder ebenfalls ein Maiskorn mit zwei Maden.

Ruck Zuck gab es die ersten Bisse und die ersten 2 Plötzen kamen zum Vorschein.
Das sollten aber die einzigen bleiben und die Brassen haben sich zu meiner Freude eingefunden.

Es gab ca 15 Brassen in der Größe und die haben sich im Drill richtig gut verkauft.

Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Der See sieht mich wieder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri! Schöne Brassen und Spaß machen sie am richtigen Gerät sowieso. Die Farbe fetzt, meine Klodeckelchen sind immer so verdammt Hell.....

Und Top Ausbeute natürlich. #6


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Petri Dank.
Über die Farbe hab ich mich auch gewundert, kenn ich sonst nur vom Rhein so.
A propro Rhein. Die Barbenzeit, also meine Barbenzeit, geht nu los.
Mal schauen ob dieses Jahr die 80er geknackt wird.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hammer!
Mir fehlen momentan einfach die Gewässer für solche Massen an großen Brassen. Nirgends mehr was drinne#c.

Aber ich werde bald in den dritten Verein eintreten, da gibts dann auch endlich mal wirklich große Seeen (30-40Ha, Weserkarte könnte ich da auch bekommen) Momentan habe ich ja nur überall diese Pfützen zur Verfügung und die auch noch total uberfischt,bzw mit den Jahren durch Schwarzangelei und alles plattmachen was Fisch ist einfach massivst schlechter geworden sind. Habe damals auch überall massig gefangen. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Darum wohl nochn Verein. Seen zwischen 35 und 40ha fischt man halt nicht so schnell leer wie ne 1ha Pfütze. Naja, hab zwar auch die 6Ha Tongrube, der extremst gut aussieht, aber hier darf man leider nicht füttern. Mal gucken, da habe ich aber noch nicht gefeedert weil der überall Krautstellen hat. Muss ich auch nochmal ran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hammer!
> Mir fehlen momentan einfach die Gewässer für solche Massen an großen Brassen. Nirgends mehr was drinne#c.
> 
> Aber ich werde bald in den dritten Verein eintreten, da gibts dann auch endlich mal wirklich große Seeen (30-40Ha, Weserkarte könnte ich da auch bekommen) Momentan habe ich ja nur überall diese Pfützen zur Verfügung und die auch noch total uberfischt,bzw mit den Jahren durch Schwarzangelei und alles plattmachen was Fisch ist einfach massivst schlechter geworden sind. Habe damals auch überall massig gefangen. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Darum wohl nochn Verein. Seen zwischen 35 und 40ha fischt man halt nicht so schnell leer wie ne 1ha Pfütze. Naja, hab zwar auch die 6Ha Tongrube, der extremst gut aussieht, aber hier darf man leider nicht füttern. Mal gucken, da habe ich aber noch nicht gefeedert weil der überall Krautstellen hat. Muss ich auch nochmal ran.



Dieser Gewässer-Kartenmist und diese Vereinsmeierei ist einfach furchtbar. Warum die Leute einfach nicht Angeln gehen lassen?!

Was dein Vorhaben angeht, viel Erfolg. Brassenangeln ist garnicht so einfach, wie viele meinen. Klar, in diesen Dauerbesatz-Puff Rentnerseen ist das alles Easy Peasy, in Naturgewässern kann das richtig hartes Brot werden. 

Einfach am Ball bleiben!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Klar, aber wenn ich Tag um Tag sitze und nur Kleinfisch fange hab ich halt irgendwann die Fresse dick. Ich hör ja von jedem, dass die Gewässer unfassbar schlecht geworden sind in den Jahren. Irgendwas muss ich machen, ich angle ja nicht um jedes Mal zu schneidern. Dann kann ich mir auchn anderes Hobby suchen.

Und ich habs nunmal leider nicht so gut wie andere und kann an herrlichen Naturgewässern angeln. Ich würde, wenn ich könnte... Kotzt mich sowieso an diese Gegend hier was angeln betrifft...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Klar, aber wenn ich Tag um Tag sitze und nur Kleinfisch fange hab ich halt irgendwann die Fresse dick. Ich hör ja von jedem, dass die Gewässer unfassbar schlecht geworden sind in den Jahren. Irgendwas muss ich machen, ich angle ja nicht um jedes Mal zu schneidern. Dann kann ich mir auchn anderes Hobby suchen.



Klar, ne richtige Alternative haste da auch nicht. Ich hoffe einfach mal für dich, das die anderen Gewässer reich an Brassen sind. 

Werden die so hart entnommen bei euch?!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich weiß das wieder die Nazikeule geschwungen wird, aber seitdem wir die ganzen Zuwanderer hier haben, ja. Spätaussiedler und Russen schlagen einfach alles ab was Fisch ist. Ist leider so. In kleinen Gewässern ist das halt tödlich.

Und das war vor 12 Jahren zwar auch schon, aber da gabs noch genug Fisch. Jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich weiß das wieder die Nazikeule geschwungen wird, aber seitdem wir die ganzen Zuwanderer hier haben, ja. Spätaussiedler und Russen schlagen einfach alles ab was Fisch ist. Ist leider so. In kleinen Gewässern ist das halt tödlich.
> 
> Und das war vor 12 Jahren zwar auch schon, aber da gabs noch genug Fisch. Jetzt nicht mehr.



Massive Entnahme ist halt immer schlecht, wenn nicht besetzt wird und vielen Anglern fehlt auch grundsätzliches Verständnis. Ein Fisch von 50 Zentimeter ist halt oft Älter als das eigene Kind.

Und dann halt die Ausreden, wie zb. "du siehst sie nur nicht, sind aber noch genug drin". Das wird dann 5 Jahre so gesabbelt und es wird weiter fleißig abgekloppt und am Ende wird dann auf den Verein geschimpft, wegen den leeren Teichen......

Kannste nischt gegen machen. #d


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Moin! 

Ich muss dringend mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen hier lassen. Momentan hab ich wieder ein bisschen mehr Zeit oder kann mir meine Zeit zumindest besser einteilen. 

Schön, dass hier trotz des tollen Wetters immer noch ein bisschen was los ist. Ich hab es gestern und heute kurz ans Wasser geschafft und wollte euch an meinen Erlebnissen teilhaben lassen. Gestern war ich am Bach und wollte mit Heuschrecken aus dem Laden versuchen, ein/zwei Döbel zu überlisten. Erspähen könnte ich auch den ein oder anderen stattlichen (zumindest gemessen an der Gewässergröße) Dickkopf um die 40/45 cm, aber an der zappeligen Heuschrecke waren sie nicht interessiert. Vor ner Woche war ich da schonmal ohne Angelzeug und hatte zwei heimische Hüpfer in den Gumpen geworfen - keine 3 Sekunden schwammen die im Wasser, da waren sie schon weg. Vielleicht war den scheuen Gesellen meine dicke Wanderheuschrecke nicht ganz geheuer oder einfach viel zu groß, verglichen mit der natürlichen Grashüpfer-Nahrung, dabei hatte ich extra schon die Halbwüchsigen gekauft. Aber da ich gestern explizit die Heuschrecken aus dem Laden testen wollte, bin ich stur dabei geblieben und habe nur die Stelle gewechselt.  Nach dem Wechsel (kleine Rausche, daran anschließend ein Gumpen mit viel angestautem Treibgut/Grasschnitt an der Oberfläche) hatte ich beim ersten Wurf direkt einen Biss. Schönes Rotauge, wohlgenährt, wohlgefärbt und an die 25-30 cm...hat mich riesig gefreut!

Da ich nun alle anderen Fische vorgewarnt hatte, gings wieder weiter, diesmal an den Mittellandkanal. Da wollte ich testen, ob die Barsche sich auch für meine Heuschrecke begeistern können. Ich hab mir eine meist recht barschträchtige Stelle gesucht, konnte mit der Heuschrecke an der Posenmontage aber keinen Barsch überlisten. In der Dämmerung sah ich dann eine größeren Fisch direkt vor dem Ufer langschwimmen, hab drei kleine Rotwürmer an den Haken gehangen und die Pose auf 50cm Tiefe eingestellt und nur etwas rausgeschlenzt. Ich konnte die Antenne im schwachen Licht zwar kaum noch erkennen, aber nach ein paar Minuten war ich mir trotzdem sicher, dass sie grade plötzlich verschwunden ist und tatsächlich gabs einen schönen Fisch. Dürfte um die 40cm gewesen sein, im ersten Moment als Rotauge eingeordnet, aber im Nachhinein könnte es gut auch mein erster Aland gewesen sein. Spannend war aber für mich zu sehen, dass die Fische im Kanal so extrem nah ans Ufer kommen. Neben dem einen gesichteten Schatten gabs auch noch zwei/drei kleine Bugwellen, also scheint da deutlich mehr los zu sein als ich bisher dachte. Da werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal gezielt rumtesten.

Heut war ich dann nur ganz kurz los zu einem weiteren Gumpen und wollte schauen, ob sich dort ein Döbel oder ne Forelle für meine Heupferdchen interessieren, aber war nichts. Wasserstandsbedingt und nach diesjähriger Rodung der umstehenden Bäume war der Gumpen auch nurnoch ein schmaleres Rinnsal, flankiert von zwei Streifen Wasserpest, in dem aber auch keine Fische auszumachen waren.

Trotzdem war es schön, endlich mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen, zwei so schöne Fische fangen zu können und natürlich auch hier mal wieder ein bisschen von euch zu lesen. #6




Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber ich werde bald in den dritten Verein eintreten, da gibts dann auch endlich mal wirklich große Seeen



Um welchen Verein geht es denn? Bin ja fast nebenan...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Bin im Espelkamper, Lübbecker und will bald noch Vlotho


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Achso, ich bin nur im Schaumburg-Lipper...  Der aus Vlotho klingt aber interessant, vielleicht wäre das für die Zukunft mal was. 

So wie ich das gelesen habe, wolltest du in letzter Zeit mal am Kanal Feedern gehen, is das richtig? Lief das gut?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja Vlotho klingt sehr interessant. Solltest du dich da anmelden, sag Bescheid. Können dann gerne zusammen die Einwehung feiern 


Bzgl. Feedern Kanal: Das steht noch aus bei mir^^


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ja Vlotho klingt sehr interessant. Solltest du dich da anmelden, sag Bescheid. Können dann gerne zusammen die Einwehung feiern



So schnell wird das bei mir nichts, momentan hab ich ja kaum Zeit unsere Seen alle mal zu erkunden, da macht ein neue Verein mit noch mehr Seen noch keinen Sinn. Aber wenns dann soweit ist, wende ich mich gerne an dich und dein Expertenwissen bezüglich der neuen Seen! 

Schade..mich würd interessieren, ob es sich am Kanal derzeit lohnt. Will meine derzeit kostbare Angelzeit ja nicht mit Aktionen vergeuden, die von vornherein aussichtslos sind. |rolleyes


Wo treibt sich eigentlich der Rest der Stammbesatzung rum? Du und Chris seid ja fast die einzigen, die hier grade aktiv waren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> So schnell wird das bei mir nichts, momentan hab ich ja kaum Zeit unsere Seen alle mal zu erkunden, da macht ein neue Verein mit noch mehr Seen noch keinen Sinn. Aber wenns dann soweit ist, wende ich mich gerne an dich und dein Expertenwissen bezüglich der neuen Seen!
> 
> Schade..mich würd interessieren, ob es sich am Kanal derzeit lohnt. Will meine derzeit kostbare Angelzeit ja nicht mit Aktionen vergeuden, die von vornherein aussichtslos sind. |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Wo treibt sich eigentlich der Rest der Stammbesatzung rum? Du und Chris seid ja fast die einzigen, die hier grade aktiv waren.



Einer hat nen Haus gekauft, zwei sind im Urlaub. Wird ab Herbst sicherlich wieder aktiver. Ich war zwischendurch auch 2 Wochen abwesend.

Dieses Jahr war der Sommer auch einfach ekelhaft. Da ist dein Bericht schon wieder ein Lichtblick. #6


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einer hat nen Haus gekauft, zwei sind im Urlaub. Wird ab Herbst sicherlich wieder aktiver. Ich war zwischendurch auch 2 Wochen abwesend.
> 
> Dieses Jahr war der Sommer auch einfach ekelhaft. Da ist dein Bericht schon wieder ein Lichtblick. #6



Ach deswegen Kochpotts Beitrag mit den verwilderten 1000m² in dem Wurmzuchtthread 

Naja so langsam neigt sich die Hitze ja zum Glück dem Ende. Zumindest bei uns sind fürs Wochenende unter 20 Grad angesagt und die nächste Woche soll auch moderat bleiben. So, wie das hier in den kleinen Wiesenbächen aussieht, wird das auch dringend Zeit.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einziger Wermutstropfen ist der lange weg zu allen Gewässern.
30-35km überall hin#d:c


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Moin Jungs!

 Gestern bin ich in die Zivilisation zrückgekehrt- bis dahin konnt ich nur bei schlechtester Verbindung und langen Ladezeiten ins Forum linsen. Gibt ja doch noch einige Lebenszeichen auch hier im Thread, v.a. Dank Vincent und Fantastic.|wavey:


 Jetzt hab ich ein paar Tage Zeit zur Erholung, die vier großen Fs: Fressen, Fischen, Fernsehen, und auch und vor allem das vierte F.
 Mit Glück komm ich morgen ans Wasser, aber ich müßte noch Köder besorgen und meine chaotische Ausrüstung sortieren. Auch bin ich orientierungslos über Wasserstände und Wetterentwicklung der Letzten Tage hier, mal sehen, im Moment haben wir arktische 17grad- ich denke bereits über Thermowäsche nach.
 Vielleicht zieh ich auch erstmal wieder mit Kunstköder los,
 da ist der Vorbereitungsaufwand geringer. Mick von Kingfisherrods hat mir gemailt das meine Rute bald fertig ist, und dann gehts den Döbeln hoffentliche an den Kragen, ich freue mich schon sehr,
 herzlich
 Euer 
 Minimax


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Welcome Back, Minimax.
Schön von dir zu lesen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

So schnell kanns gehen- war heute doch schon viel früher erwartet am Wasser, mit Segen einer leicht verträumten Mrs. Minimax, denn wies der Zufall wollte, hatte auch Angelkumpel einen Trip geplant, und zwar mit einem Newbie, den er ans Angeln heranführen wollte. (Der Filou hatte mich erst später zurückerwartet und dachte wohl, er kann fremdgehen) Also ein schöner, entspannter Sozialisierungsansitz. Ich hab mich natürlich gleich reingedrängelt und mich auch an den geplanten Kanal guiden lassen. Angelkumpel hat alles organisiert, und ich hab mich nach der langen Flungangelsaison mal wieder an Pose und Körbchen getraut. Klar, das dabei nicht viel rumgekommen ist- Plötze, Brasse, Güster, Kleinbarsch, Rotfeder: Aber alles Einzelstücke, und wenn eine Gang nach 4 Stunden mit 7 Fischen dasteht -Ükels ausgenommen- dann kanns nicht an den "schwierigen Bedingungen" liegen- sondern weil man klönen und schwatzen wollte, und einfach ein bisserl Würmer gebadet hat (Wie tief issn hier?-Keine Ahnung hab nicht gelotet.- Und wie tief ist deine Montage?- Handbreit überm Grund oder so.) Das wär eigentlich nen Tag für den Forellenteich gewesen, grade im Hinblick auf den Newbie. Egal, ein wunderbar entspannter Tag am Wasser. Man tat das gut, ich föhl mich gelöst und entspannt wie nach 12 stunden Whirlpool. Müßte man mal der Kranknekasse berichten.
 Nach dem Zusammenpacken bin ich nochmal solo an meine Döbelstelle gefahren, und hab eine kleine Dose Tulip aufgemacht, die ich _zufälligerweise _noch im Tornister hatte. Und siehe da, beim zweiten Wurf hing auch gleich ein strammer Döbel. Seltsam, eigentlich sthet der Döbel der Forelle in nichts nach im Drill. Klar ist die Rotgetupfte spritziger, aber die erste wuchtige Flucht von Mr. Chub ist immer beeindruckend.
 Ausserdem: Forellen glauben an Gott (schliesslich hat er die roten Punkte gemalt), Döbel sind Realisten. Deswegen springen die doofen Bachis immer gen Himmel, während die Johnnies keine Zeit verlieren und Stracks ins Kraut und die Weidenwurzeln ziehen.
 Jedenfalls konnt ich meine Auszeit jeweils mit einem Exemplar meines Wappenfisches Rahmen, mein letzter Sommerfisch war ein Döbel auf trockener Fliege, mein (fast) erster Herbstfisch ist ein Döbel auf geledgertem Tulip, so wie es sich gehört. Korrekt, korrekt, ichsachma jefallt ma.

 Euch allen ein herzliches Petri und ne Gute Zeit, 
 Euer
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Lieber Herr Minimax,

das klingt doch nach nem tollen Tag. Angeln ist schließlich mehr als nur Fische fangen, Sozialising und der Austausch von Anglergeschichten am Wasser gehören da genauso zu und davon gabs ja offenbar genug.  Trotzdem schön, dass du de Tag mit dem dicken Döbel noch abrunden konntest! #6


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallihallo Jungs, oder wer immer das auch lesen mag,
auch gestern konnt ich mich für nen wundervollen, langen Angeltag ans kleine Flüsschen stehlen. Zur Zeit ist es bei
mittlerem Wasserstand unheimlich klar, und allein schon deswegen war gestern ein ganz besonderer Tag: Noch nie habe 
ich die Topographie und die Strukturen meines Gewässers so deutlich erkennen können- das wird später noch nützlich sein.
In vielerlei Hinsicht war gestern ein Testlauf: -Nur eine unspezialisierte Angel (Avon, 11ft plus Statio mit 0,18er),
-deutlich reduzierte Ausrüstung und Ansitzzeug (1 Rucksack), -häufiger Stellenwechsel und Mobilität, -methodische Vielfalt,
dem jeweiligen Swim angepasst (Mal einfaches Spürangeln mit kleinem Blei, mal trotting mit Pose, mal freie Leine, und auch Paternoster),
Keine schweren Großmengen an Grundfutter, aber dafür eine reiche Auswahl verschiedener Hakenköder, die man auch als Loosefeed
verwenden kann.(Vergesst Shrimps: Man futtert sie alle selber).
Heraus kam ein wunderbar unbeschwertes, genussreiches Wanderangeln in idyllischer Umgebung. An keiner Stelle hat das daheimgebliebene
Gerödel gefehlt- klar wünscht man sich manchmal ne lange Match, oder ne leichte Feederrute, aber ehrlich gesagt gehts mit der Avon
auch, und wenn nicht geh ich halt an nen Swim, wo es geht. Ich hab in 7 Stunden einmal meine Gerätekiste aufgemacht, um ein paar 
Grundbleie zu entnehmen, und einmal meine Posenclutch für ne Avonpose. Da ist echt nocht luft nach oben, was das reduzieren angeht: Mut zur Lücke.
Und über mangelnde Fänge kann ich mich nicht beklagen, Döbel auf Tulip und Laubwurm, Plötzen und Rotfedern, und Barsche, Barsche, Barsche,
waren sogar ein paar Leckerbarsche für Mrs. Minimax dabei. Die Paternostermethode (Heute: Dropshot) aus der alten Literatur ist tatsächlich der Bringer.
Nächstes mal wird weiter reduziert bis zum Maximum, und dann wirds auch wieder zeit für die Pin.
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Angeln kann auch ganz einfach sein! #6


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ein dickes Petri zum unbeschwerten Wanderangeln und natürlich zu den Fängen!!!

Auch ich bin gestern mal wieder an meinem Bächlein Namens Weser gewesen!

Bei einem Wasserstand, zumindest an der Stelle wo ich gewesen bin, von vielleicht 40cm war das Angeln nicht ganz so einfach! Auch die Größe der gefangenen Fische hat noch sehr viel Luft nach oben!!!

Allerdings konnte ich 2 "neue" Fischarten für dieses Jahr und sogar eine "of my life" dazufügen!!! Es waren die sonst üblichen verdächtigen von Döbel, Rotauge, Ükel, Hasel und hinzu kamen diesmal ein kleines Flußbärschchen von sagenhaften 10cm und zu meiner sehr großen Überraschung gleich 2 kleine Rapfen, ca. 15+20cm!!! Wobei ich im ersten Moment an Ükel gedacht habe, aber beim Hakenlösen und genauerem Hinsehen konnte man es doch sehr gut erkennen, das es keine Ükel waren sondern halt Rapfen. Waren für mich die ersten!!! Hätte natürlich gerne ein Bild gemacht, aber das Dumme Handy lag leider zu Hause!!!

Alles in allem natürlich ein sehr schöner Nachmittag! Auch die Vielfalt am "kleinen Bächlein" hat mich wieder überzeugt! 

Allen noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Alles in allem natürlich ein sehr schöner Nachmittag! Auch die Vielfalt am "kleinen Bächlein" hat mich wieder überzeugt!


 
 Danke, Mario und Petri zurück, tja ein bunter Strauß einfacher Wiesenblumen ist oftmals schöner als ein Riesenbouquet der hochgezüchtetsten Megarosen. HAbe übrigens im Hann.Mündenthtread gelesen, das du vor einiger Zeit zwei Zährten landen konntest, auch zu diesen seltenen Gästen ein nachträgliches Petri.



Andal schrieb:


> Angeln kann auch ganz einfach sein! #6


 
 Schon vor vielen Jahren habe ich einen Artikel im Internet gelesen, der ziemlich genau widergibt, was ich anstrebe,
 sehr lesens- und nachahmenswert, der Autor ist irgendsoein
 Friedfischpapst, A. Grunert oder so ähnlich, hat auch mal ein ganz gutes Angelbuch geschrieben:
https://fischundfang.de/pirsch-auf-doebel-und-co-6103/

 Das unbeschwerte "Lausbubenangeln" meiner Kindheit ists, was ich an den kleinen Flüssen suche -vermutlich ist das irgendsoeine Suche-nach-der-verlorenen-Kindheit-Chose (aber besser nicht im Oberstübchen unter die Motorhaube gucken, da lauert so einiges).
 Únd es erfordert schon ne bewusste Anstrengung, klein, leicht, mobil unterwegs zu sein, ich nenns mal Tacklespeck: Man macht harte Schnitte und ist leicht unterwegs, und dann lagert sich das Zeug wieder an, und eh man sichs versieht, kommt zu der einen Rute eine zwiete, Eine dritte, dann ein Klappstuhl, ein Ködereimer, verschiedene Banksticks, dies und das, oh, und der Schirm, und natürlich Futter, und aus dem leichtfüßigen Flaneur am Wasser ist Plötzlich ein Sklave seiner Ausrüstung geworden, der wie ein olivgrünes Michelinmännchen die zwanzig Meter vom Auto zum Angelplatz dreimal wankend zrücklegt, um schnaufend seine Flakstellung aufzubauen. Da können wir uns von den Flyboys noch ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Oh, oh... das Netz vergisst nix! 

Ich bin ja mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass man es gar nicht simpel genug betreiben kann. Wenn die eigene Verpflegung mal das Angelzeug übersteigt, ist man auf einem guten Weg. Es sei denn, man ist ein extremer Freßsack mit einem Durscht, wie ein Wasserbüffel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich bin gerade den Heldentod gestorben. Meine Lieferung an Futtermehlen traf ein, smarte 108 Kilogramm bis in die 2te Etage wuchten. Sackkarre wäre mein bester Kumpel, muss ich mir zulegen, sonst wirste nicht alt bei.

Jetzt wird mein Nerdtum auf Endlevel gebracht. Vanillebiskuit, Schokobuskuit, Copra Melasse, Paniermehl, Maismehl, Zwiebackmehl, Hanfmehl, geröstetes Hanfmehl, Rübsenmehl, dunkles Kokosmehl, Polenta, grobes Maismehl sind vorhanden. (Brotmehl war nicht mehr ordern GRML)

Bis nächste Woche Dienstag komme ich nicht zum Angeln :c, dann wird aber scharf geschossen und gemixxt, was der Eimer hergibt. :k


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung an Futtermehlen traf ein, smarte *108 *Kilogramm



Halbe Sachen sind nicht so wirklich Dein Ding, oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Halbe Sachen sind nicht so wirklich Dein Ding, oder?



Dat sind halbe Sachen, da fehlen noch in der Summe ungefähr 60 Kilo, dann bin ich erstmal durch. Ich Verbrauche den Kram ja nicht von heute auf morgen, das Problem ist ganz einfach:

Kaufe ich kleine Gebinde bezahle ich Preise, die sich nicht mehr lohnen. Fertiges Futter mit Qualität ist auch nicht so günstig, im unteren Drittel der Einkaufspreise ist nur Unfug in Tüten im Angebot. (Sägespäne und 50% Maisschrot)

Die Alternative bedeutet einfach, sich das Angelzimmer vollzuknallen und grob 3/4 der Kosten am Ende des Tages zu sparen. Das sieht vielleicht übertrieben aus, aber es rechnet sich für jemanden mit sehr vielen Angeltagen durchaus.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nachdem im letzten Jahr ja meine ersten Feederversuche mehr oder weniger kläglich gescheitert sind und die neue Rute (bedingt durch wenig Zeit im Frühjahr und den mir viel zu warmen Sommer) nun fast ein dreiviertel Jahr in der Ecke stehen und schmollen musste, durfte sie heute endlich wieder mit ans Wasser. Ich hatte mich vorher schlau gemacht, welcher unserer Seen denn am zuverlässigsten ein paar Weißfische liefert, dazu das beste Futter (jedenfalls dem Anschein nach), das mein Händler hergab, und ne Dose Mais + eine Dose Maden.


Stelle gesucht, 5 Körbe angefüttert, nächster Wurf mit Made - Biss nach weniger als 30 Sekunden. |laola: Ein schönes 20er Rotauge. Die nächsten Würfe brachten auch Rotaugen (überwiegend sehr kleine) und ein Wechsel auf Mais sogar ein richtig schönes, ich denke auf jeden Fall jenseits der 25cm. Insgesamt konnte ich in 1,5 Stunden 9 Rotaugen und zwei kleine Barsche landen, dazu kamen noch eine Menge ausgelutschte Maden und ein paar abgezupfte Maiskörner, bedingt durch meine Reaktionszeit und die Unsicherheit, ob das Zupfen nun Bisse oder Schnurschwimmer waren.


Nach den frustrierenden Versuchen letztes Jahr am Kanal und an einem anderen See weiß ich nun endlich, dass ich doch nicht zu blöd zum Feedern bin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nachdem im letzten Jahr ja meine ersten Feederversuche mehr oder weniger kläglich gescheitert sind und die neue Rute (bedingt durch wenig Zeit im Frühjahr und den mir viel zu warmen Sommer) nun fast ein dreiviertel Jahr in der Ecke stehen und schmollen musste, durfte sie heute endlich wieder mit ans Wasser. Ich hatte mich vorher schlau gemacht, welcher unserer Seen denn am zuverlässigsten ein paar Weißfische liefert, dazu das beste Futter (jedenfalls dem Anschein nach), das mein Händler hergab, und ne Dose Mais + eine Dose Maden.
> 
> 
> Stelle gesucht, 5 Körbe angefüttert, nächster Wurf mit Made - Biss nach weniger als 30 Sekunden. |laola: Ein schönes 20er Rotauge. Die nächsten Würfe brachten auch Rotaugen (überwiegend sehr kleine) und ein Wechsel auf Mais sogar ein richtig schönes, ich denke auf jeden Fall jenseits der 25cm. Insgesamt konnte ich in 1,5 Stunden 9 Rotaugen und zwei kleine Barsche landen, dazu kamen noch eine Menge ausgelutschte Maden und ein paar abgezupfte Maiskörner, bedingt durch meine Reaktionszeit und die Unsicherheit, ob das Zupfen nun Bisse oder Schnurschwimmer waren.
> 
> 
> Nach den frustrierenden Versuchen letztes Jahr am Kanal und an einem anderen See weiß ich nun endlich, dass ich doch nicht zu blöd zum Feedern bin.



Glückwunsch, das Freut mich!

Wie lang war dein Vorfach und wie Groß war der Haken?!


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das Freut mich!
> 
> Wie lang war dein Vorfach und wie Groß war der Haken?!



Danke! 

16er Haken (was auch sonst? :q) an 70cm 14er Vorfach. War ja aber nicht so, dass die Maden einfach plötzlich ausgelutscht waren...ich habs zucken sehen, war mir dann unsicher und hab gezögert und bis zum nächsten Zuppeln gewartet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 16er Haken (was auch sonst? :q) an 70cm 14er Vorfach. War ja aber nicht so, dass die Maden einfach plötzlich ausgelutscht waren...ich habs zucken sehen, war mir dann unsicher und hab gezögert und bis zum nächsten Zuppeln gewartet.



Dat is für Rotaugen (16er-Haken ist schon geil) ein bisschen zu passiv. Mach mal nächstes mal:

14er-Haken (dünnes Modell)
40er Vorfach (0,12mm Stärke)

Dann eine einfache Seitenarmmontage, schon reduzieren sich die Fehlbisse. Die Rotaugen hacken quasi rein, sind extrem schnell. Ein griffiger Haken sitzt besser, ein kurzes Vorfach stellt den Kontakt besser her, der Seitenarm lässt den Korb in Teilen mitarbeiten.

Beim Feedern hat der Fisch einfach zuviel Spielraum. An der Pose kannst du 20er Haken gut einsetzen, da quittierst du aber auch wesentlich schneller, beim Feedern liegen zwischen Biss und Anzeige an der Spitze auch mal ne Sekunde. Lässt man nach dem Auswurf das Vorfach liegen, liegt das ja nicht Kerzegerade, entsprechend kann da schon recht oft ne ausgelutschte Made aus dem Wasser kommen.

Aggressiver den Fisch anpacken ist die Lösung, bei Brassen machst du das genau anders herum. (Einsaugen vs. Schnappen)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Gut, beim nächsten mal werd ich deinen Rat befolgen.  Heute war mein Ziel ja erstmal überhaupt konstant was am Haken zu haben. Größe und Art waren da erstmal nebensächlich, hauptsache mein Feeder-Trauma wegangeln.

Ich muss auch noch rausfinden, wo im See es sich am besten Angeln lässt und wo die Fische stehen. Heute fiel die Entscheidung anhand von genug Platz und Aktivität im Wasser, außerdem war die der Fuß der Kante in erreichbarer Nähe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade den Heldentod gestorben. Meine Lieferung an Futtermehlen traf ein, smarte 108 Kilogramm bis in die 2te Etage wuchten. Sackkarre wäre mein bester Kumpel, muss ich mir zulegen, sonst wirste nicht alt bei.


Stell dich nicht so an - das war doch nicht ein einziger Sack, sondern getrennte kleine handliche Päckchen! :m

Bevorratungsaktion finde ich schon sehr sinnvoll.
Wenn man denn das Zeug im nächsten Jahr auch an die Fische bekommt, und nicht die Motten das alles fressen. 
Hatte ich gerade bei vergessenem Zeug in alter Werkstatt, schöne Schweinerei. :g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gut, beim nächsten mal werd ich deinen Rat befolgen.  Heute war mein Ziel ja erstmal überhaupt konstant was am Haken zu haben. Größe und Art waren da erstmal nebensächlich, hauptsache mein Feeder-Trauma wegangeln.
> 
> Ich muss auch noch rausfinden, wo im See es sich am besten Angeln lässt und wo die Fische stehen. Heute fiel die Entscheidung anhand von genug Platz und Aktivität im Wasser, außerdem war die der Fuß der Kante in erreichbarer Nähe.



Jut, Rotaugen stehen heute morgen hier, übermorgen dort. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine Faustformel und schon gar nicht im Herbst. Die Wasserschichten gehen ja durch Wind und Temperaturen wieder ineinander über und Mischen sich. Die Fische finden überall gute Bedingungen vor.

Kanten oder Krautfelder (auch abgestorbene) sind immer ne Bank oder eben dort, wo viel Holz ins Wasser geht, da sitzten die Larven drunter und die Fische fressen dort.

Im Herbst kann man also quasi alles ausprobieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an - das war doch nicht ein einziger Sack, sondern getrennte kleine handliche Päckchen! :m
> 
> Bevorratungsaktion finde ich schon sehr sinnvoll.
> Wenn man denn das Zeug im nächsten Jahr auch an die Fische bekommt, und nicht die Motten das alles fressen.
> Hatte ich gerade bei vergessenem Zeug in alter Werkstatt, schöne Schweinerei. :g



In Schraubfässern steht der Kram gut gesichert. Was den Verbrauch angeht, kommt es drauf was ich mache. Beim Feedern reichen 2 Liter ja fast 8 Stunden. Allerdings will ich auch viel Wagglern und da geht auch mal mehr ins Wasser. 

Des weiteren teste ich perfekte Abmischungen aus und will ja meine Community auf Facebook auch Füttern. :g|supergri

Ich nutze den Kram ja auch für Dokumentationen, meiner Arbeit an der Internetseite, gibt einfach Unmengen an Vorteilen für mich wieder komplett selbst zu Mischen. Das bringt nochmal Feuer in die Bude. :m


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das bringt nochmal Feuer in die Bude. :m



Hoffentlich nicht durch die Missus [emoji32][emoji12]


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 16er Haken (was auch sonst? :q) an 70cm 14er Vorfach.



So "Fitzelkram" hab ich gar nicht mehr. 12er sind das kleinste.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Welpi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht durch die Missus [emoji32][emoji12]



Ich führe eine sehr lose Beziehung, welche nur auf den Austausch grundsätzlicher Interessen beruht. In meiner Bude dürfen also auch weitere 250 Kilo Futtermehle eingelagert werden.

Außerdem ist mein Hund schwer Eifersüchtig. :vik:


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jut, Rotaugen stehen heute morgen hier, übermorgen dort. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine Faustformel und schon gar nicht im Herbst. Die Wasserschichten gehen ja durch Wind und Temperaturen wieder ineinander über und Mischen sich. Die Fische finden überall gute Bedingungen vor.
> 
> Kanten oder Krautfelder (auch abgestorbene) sind immer ne Bank oder eben dort, wo viel Holz ins Wasser geht, da sitzten die Larven drunter und die Fische fressen dort.
> 
> Im Herbst kann man also quasi alles ausprobieren.




Nunja, Kautfelder gibts in diesem See mehr als genug... :q Leider auch in Form eines schmalen Gürtels, ca 10m vom Ufer entfernt...beim Sannen ging die Schnur da dauernd rein und hinterher hatte ich den Müll am Korb hängen, aber fürs nächste Mal weiß ich das ja nun.

Wir haben aber auchnoch schöne dicke Kautfelder und dort am Ufer schön Schilf - vielleicht setz ich mich da beim nächsten mal in


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> So "Fitzelkram" hab ich gar nicht mehr. 12er sind das kleinste.



Ich fang ja erst so wirklich an mit Friedfisch, da darf ich mich noch ausprobieren. Außerdem sehe ich inzwischen dank Brille auch endlich wieder besser, da geht das also noch... :g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nunja, Kautfelder gibts in diesem See mehr als genug... :q Leider auch in Form eines schmalen Gürtels, ca 10m vom Ufer entfernt...beim Sannen ging die Schnur da dauernd rein und hinterher hatte ich den Müll am Korb hängen, aber fürs nächste Mal weiß ich das ja nun.
> 
> Wir haben aber auchnoch schöne dicke Kautfelder und dort am Ufer schön Schilf - vielleicht setz ich mich da beim nächsten mal in



Wenn der Scheiss verrottet, sammeln sich die Kleinstlebewesen darin und die Fische nehmen das Dankbar an. Einfach Probieren, besser als irgendwo ins Nirwana feuern!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Immer wenn ich hier lese, bekomme ich tierisch Bock auf Feedern... Wollte eigentlich morgen mit Köfi auf Zander, aber ich glaub ich werfe alle Pläne über Board und feeder wieder über Nacht. Nebenbei zwei auf Aal passt immer wie ne 1.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn der Scheiss verrottet, sammeln sich die Kleinstlebewesen darin und die Fische nehmen das Dankbar an. Einfach Probieren, besser als irgendwo ins Nirwana feuern!



Probieren werd ich das auf jeden Fall! 




Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich hier lese, bekomme ich tierisch Bock auf Feedern... Wollte eigentlich morgen mit Köfi auf Zander, aber ich glaub ich werfe alle Pläne über Board und feeder wieder über Nacht. Nebenbei zwei auf Aal passt immer wie ne 1.



Und ich überlege grad, mich mit zwei der Mini-Rotaugen an den Kanal zu setzen auf Zander...


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich fang ja erst so wirklich an mit Friedfisch, da darf ich mich noch ausprobieren. Außerdem sehe ich inzwischen dank Brille auch endlich wieder besser, da geht das also noch... :g



Das war auch überhaupt nicht als Kritik gemeint. Ich gehe für mich lediglich den Weg der totalen Vereinfachung bei den Montagen und dem, was ich so dabei habe. Mir macht das einfach Spaß und gerade die Unwägbarkeit, was nun beissen mag, finde ich ungemein spannend.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und ich überlege grad, mich mit zwei der Mini-Rotaugen an den Kanal zu setzen auf Zander...






:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Probieren werd ich das auf jeden Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und ich überlege grad, mich mit zwei der Mini-Rotaugen an den Kanal zu setzen auf Zander...



Muss ich auch mal wieder machen. An welchem See warste denn? Schon am Gevattersee I gewesen?


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich hier lese, bekomme ich tierisch Bock auf Feedern...





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und ich überlege grad, mich mit zwei der Mini-Rotaugen an den Kanal zu setzen auf Zander...





Andal schrieb:


> Mir macht das einfach Spaß und gerade die Unwägbarkeit, was nun beissen mag, finde ich ungemein spannend.



 Ouh, Jungens, ist das nicht toll, wie reichhaltig unser Hobby ist? Man weiss garnicht was man als nächstes machen will- Qual der Wahl.
 Ich müsste jetzt eigentlich dringend Spürangeln lernen, ist höchste Eisenbahn, aber trotten mit Pose ist auch sehr verführerisch.
 Und wenigstens eine Schleie wär toll in der Saison- oder es doh mal auf Hecht probieren? Oder Leckerbarsche für die Missus?
 Ach, man hats nicht leicht...|rolleyes


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Einfach mit einer Rute an den Bach - und dann schaug'n ma amoi, ob ma wos sehn.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Einfach mit einer Rute an den Bach - und dann schaug'n ma amoi, ob ma wos sehn.



 Precisely. Und ich weiss auch schon ganz genau welche Rute das sein wird...:l


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war auch überhaupt nicht als Kritik gemeint. Ich gehe für mich lediglich den Weg der totalen Vereinfachung bei den Montagen und dem, was ich so dabei habe. Mir macht das einfach Spaß und gerade die Unwägbarkeit, was nun beissen mag, finde ich ungemein spannend.



Keine Sorge...ich les ja viel von dir hier im Forum und weiß schon, wie ich das einzuordnen habe. #h Bin ja auch eher Minimalist ansonsten... 




D1985 schrieb:


> Muss ich auch mal wieder machen. An welchem See warste denn? Schon am Gevattersee I gewesen?



War am Gevattersee II Feedern, am I war ich bisher noch nicht. Du schon? War der vorher eigentlich auch schon verpachtet?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> War am Gevattersee II Feedern, am I war ich bisher noch nicht. Du schon? War der vorher eigentlich auch schon verpachtet?



Mir wurde gesagt der I war einige Jahre ohne Pächter, was ich mir allerdings gar nicht so vorstellen kann. War bisher 3 mal da, aber ohne Erfolg. Spinnfischen geht ohne Wathose nur schlecht, da es extrem flach ist. Könnte aber interessant werden, wenn man vermutlich ab nächstem Jahr mit Boot raus darf. Wollte aber noch einmal hin auf Friedfisch.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt der I war einige Jahre ohne Pächter, was ich mir allerdings gar nicht so vorstellen kann. War bisher 3 mal da, aber ohne Erfolg. Spinnfischen geht ohne Wathose nur schlecht, da es extrem flach ist. Könnte aber interessant werden, wenn man vermutlich ab nächstem Jahr mit Boot raus darf. Wollte aber noch einmal hin auf Friedfisch.



Wen das wirklich so ist, dann dürften die Raubfische in der Zeit ja hoffentlich gut abgewachsen sein. Ich hoffe, es gibt dann Zeitnah auch eine Tiefenkarte wie für den Rest...vielleicht gibts ja Ufernah doch die eine oder andere Kante, die sich lohnt. Im Satellitenbild sieht der garnicht soo flach aus an den Meisten Ufern, kann aber auch täuschen. Vielleicht geh ich da das nächste Mal zum Feedern hin.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wen das wirklich so ist, dann dürften die Raubfische in der Zeit ja hoffentlich gut abgewachsen sein. Ich hoffe, es gibt dann Zeitnah auch eine Tiefenkarte wie für den Rest...vielleicht gibts ja Ufernah doch die eine oder andere Kante, die sich lohnt. Im Satellitenbild sieht der garnicht soo flach aus an den Meisten Ufern, kann aber auch täuschen. Vielleicht geh ich da das nächste Mal zum Feedern hin.



War am Nordufer. Komplett um den See war ich auch noch nicht. Allerdings scheinen die anderen Bereiche auch nur schlecht zugänglich zu sein. Wenn du willst sag mal bescheid (vielleicht biste ja auch in der FB Gruppe Angeln in SHG u Umgebung?)


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



D1985 schrieb:


> War am Nordufer. Komplett um den See war ich auch noch nicht. Allerdings scheinen die anderen Bereiche auch nur schlecht zugänglich zu sein. Wenn du willst sag mal bescheid (vielleicht biste ja auch in der FB Gruppe Angeln in SHG u Umgebung?)



Ne, in der Gruppe bin ich nicht, aber können da gern demnächst mal gemeinsam hin.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ne, in der Gruppe bin ich nicht, aber können da gern demnächst mal gemeinsam hin.



Alles klar. Einfach PN schreiben dann


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Jede Menge fette Güstern und Brassen bis 30cm. Die Klodeckel bleiben aber mal wieder aus... #c


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jede Menge fette Güstern und Brassen bis 30cm. Die Klodeckel bleiben aber mal wieder aus...



Petri Vincent- wie groß werden die Güstern bei Dir so ca?

Ich tu mir immer noch schwer das Spürangeln zu erlernen, hab dann heut irgendwann auf Pose umgeschaltet und konnt noch einen schönen Döbel auf Currytulip fangen- an bisher noch nicht damit beangelter Stelle, vielleicht 10 Minuten vorher einfach ein paar Kostbroben eingeworfen: Die Jungs mögen das Zeug wirklich.

Ausserdem habe ich heute mal Andals Plan mit dem Tofu ausprobiert: Die Idee war, statt dem zur Zeit noch zu weichem Frühstücksfleisch als Hakenköder einfach etwas festeres in Würfelfom zu verwenden, das ich dann mit Curry tarne. Tofu kann man sich sogar Sonntags vom Chinaimbiss um die Ecke besorgen, großer Plusspunkt.
Leider ist das Zeug noch weicher als sommerlich warmes Tulip- also hab ichs gebraten, damits wenigstens irgendwie hält. dadurch wurds zwar etwas fester, aber schwamm dann auch wieder auf: Und Braten zum festigen widerspricht dann schon wieder meinen Minimaaufwand-"Aus der Packung"-Ansatz. Wurde dann auch am Wasser verschmäht, wobei ich ehrlicherweise auch nicht besonders konsequent war. Mal sehen, ob ich noch ne andere Verwendung dafür finde, denn ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das mit Tofu was geht. Der nächste Test wird mit Leberkäs durchgeführt...


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Nabend Jungs,
heut konnte ich eine interessante Beobachtung machen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr es einordnen. Ich war am kleinen Fluss, um an einer bestimmten Stelle
mit Laubwurm und Pose ein paar Leckerbarsche für Mrs. Minimax zu besorgen. Hat natürlich nicht geklappt. Jedenfalls kam irgendwann ein entschlossener
Biss, und es hing- ein kleiner Döbel von vielleicht 20 cm, ganz sicher deutlich unter 25. Das Wasser ist selsam klar in diesen Tagen, und ich sass etwas erhöht
und konnte den Kleinen Racker, der sich ganz gut geschlagen hatte für seine Größe unter mir an der Schnur seine Runden drehen sehen, während ich den 
Kescher fertigmachte. Schön vorne gehakt, flatterte der fette Laubwurm um sein Mäulchen. Und es heisst seit altersher ja, der Döbel sei 
"the fearfullest of all Fysshes"- und ich bin fast ins Wasser gekippt als sich wie ein Uboot, ganz gemächlich ein Riesenoschi von Artgenosse aus der
dunklen Tiefe schälte, etwas Stromabwärts und Kurs auf meine Geisel nahm. Ich weiss nicht ob der Fisch die 50+ hatte, aber ganz sicher war er viel größer als meine
35-40er Standard Johnnies, und wäre mit sicherheit mein PB. Und es war kein Zufall. Er kam zielstrebig, aber ganz entspannt auf den kleinen Zappler zu, umkreiste ihn ein,
zwei mal, und begann sich dann für den Wurm, der dem kleinen Aus dem Maul hing zu interessieren. Es sah ein bisschen aus, als wollte er knutschen.
Und schliesslich ging er längsseits- und in dem Augenblick, wo die beiden Fische sich berührten, wars aus mit der Entspannung und mit einem heftigen
Flossenschlag, der noch die Wasseroberfläche verwirbelte ging das Dickschiff auf tiefe und verschwand offenkundig erschreckt stromaufwärts- typisch für 
Meine Kunden, wenn ihnen was misfällt.
Ich würds jetzt mal so interpretieren, das das Geplätscher vom kämpfenden Kleindöbel den Dickie (der mit Sicherheit schon ein Einzelgänger war) nicht 
vergrault hat, sondern eher seine Neugier aktiviert hat. Und als er sah, das der kleine zwar keine Beute ist, aber scheinbar an einem fetten Brocken
lutschte, er ihn ihm abjagen wollte. Erst der Hautkontakt hat ihn über die wahre Situation des kleinen gehakten Fisches aufgeklärt -Stresshormone?- 
und er hat das Weite gesucht. Die Verhaltensänderung vor und nach Kontakt war überdeutlich.
Was meint Ihr?
herzlich, 
Euer Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> und er hat das Weite gesucht. Die Verhaltensänderung vor und nach Kontakt war überdeutlich.
> Was meint Ihr?
> herzlich,
> Euer Minimax



Halte ich für nichts ungewöhnliches, obgleich auch lustiges Schauspiel. Rotfedern schieben im Trupp Brotstücken in alle Richtungen, umschlagen sich dabei und sind nicht gerade Zimperlich. Dieser Futterneid ist ja des Weißfischanglers bester Freund. 

Ich durfte mal ganz erheiternd beobachten, wie Rotfedern ein Maiskorn von meinem Futterplatz im Mittelwasser einige Meter durch den Teich schoben. Im ersten Moment wusste ich nicht, was das gelbe Objekt sein sollte, dann machte es Klick. Fische sind schon komische Gesellen.

Bei großen Döbeln bei mir im Fluss durfte ich jedenfalls sowas noch nicht beobachten, zu trüb ist die Brühe die meiste Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ja klar, wenn ersma der Meins-meins-Mechanismus eingeschaltet ist, dann kuscheln und schubsen die Fischlis sich gerne mal. Interessant ist, das in meinem Fall nach dem
 Körperkontakt direkt der Fluchtreflex ausgelöst wurde, und nicht schon durch das verzweifelte Geplätscher


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn ersma der Meins-meins-Mechanismus eingeschaltet ist, dann kuscheln und schubsen die Fischlis sich gerne mal. Interessant ist, das in meinem Fall nach dem
> Körperkontakt direkt der Fluchtreflex ausgelöst wurde, und nicht schon durch das verzweifelte Geplätscher



Uff, dieses Hormonding ist so ne Sache. Ich halte davon (dezent) nichts. Wenn ich Brassen über dem Futterplatz drillen muss, gehts auch mal zur Sache, es müsste ja alles Kontaminiert sein. Genauso wie Vorfach, Korb, Kleinteile, diese Hormone würden doch anhaften und jede Chance erheblich reduzieren.

Ich kenne nur das Märchen, das Schleim die Fänge reduziert. Ein bekannter Angelsportjournalist meinte Hormone. Unter Stippern gilt:

Die Fische sehen einfach das Vorfach.

Was nun den Döbel zum Abrauschen angeregt hat, weiß ich nicht, aber bei uns stehen die dicken Jungs immer an/unter Seerosen und ziehen sich auch Schlagartig dorthin zurück. Sowas konnte ich beim Schwimmbrotangeln schon in Ansätzen erkennen.

Nur ist ja direkter Hautkontakt zu einem Fisch wiederum ne andere Dimension. Ich hab mal gelesen, das Fische die Größen der Artgenossen riechen können, was auch wieder so nen Hormonding ist.

Keine einfache Sache.

http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-15550-2013-02-07.html


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Interessanter Artikel, danke für den Link. "Chemische Signatur" triffts auf jeden Fall besser als "Hormone"
Auf der Handlungsebene ist für mich natürlich die Konsequenz aus der interessanten Szene, diesen Fisch fangen zu müssen. Ich weiss ja ohnehin, das in meinem Flüßchen das Kaliber vorhanden ist- war eine erneute, sehr eindrucksvolle Bestätigung.
Was den Döbelfang angeht, gibt es hier eine deutliche Verknüpfung zwischen Ködern und Größenklassen:
-Mit Maden kommt man kaum über 30 cm, höchstens durch Zufall. Da ist
auch selektives Döbeln kaum möglich.
-Frühstücksfleisch war mein Ticket ins selektive Döbelangeln, ich habe noch nie was anderes hier auf Tulip gefangen: Und die Größe ist sehr konsistent, damit erwischt man die kleinen Schulen der 35-40er. Kleinereoder wenig größere Exemplare sind die Ausnahme.
-Für die großen Einzelfahrer bin ich noch ganz im Zufallsbereich. Ein 44er biss mal auf drei Maden, ein anderer vom selben Kaliber auf zwei Bienenmaden. Dieser Oschi hat sich ja offensichtlich für nen Laubwurm interessiert:
 Also kein Erkennbares Muster, und keiner der Köder ist selektiv.

 Irgendwie muss der 50er kommen. Und wenn er kommt, dann nicht durch Frühstücksfleisch, bei Döbeln kann man sich ja nicht durch die kleinen und mittleren durchangeln. Es bleibt also spannend.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich machs halt wie ein Matchangler und hab schon richtig große Raketen gefangen, das Niedrigwasser hat mir jetzt nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Was mir immer half waren schwimmende Maden, die beim Werfen im Mittelwasser trudeln und irgendwann runtergedrückt werden, dann wieder aufsteigen.

Irgendwann schießt dann immer etwas aus den Unterständen oder lässt sich locken. Problematisch sind natürlich Beifänge, das ist aber bei mir im Flüsschen weiniger dramatisch gewesen, weil die Weißfische oft in den Hafen/Elbe wechseln, während die Döbel bleiben.

Große Döbel sind halt Einzelgänger, ich denke nicht der Köder spielt die riesen Rolle, sondern das Momentum. Er muss in Reichweite sein, er muss Fressen und du richtig Angeln.

Ich werds mal mit einer ultraflachen Crystall-Waggler Montage probieren, vielleicht geht ja nen dicker Chub. Aber erst ab Oktober/November.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel, danke für den Link. "Chemische Signatur" triffts auf jeden Fall besser als "Hormone"
> Auf der Handlungsebene ist für mich natürlich die Konsequenz aus der interessanten Szene, diesen Fisch fangen zu müssen. Ich weiss ja ohnehin, das in meinem Flüßchen das Kaliber vorhanden ist- war eine erneute, sehr eindrucksvolle Bestätigung.
> Was den Döbelfang angeht, gibt es hier eine deutliche Verknüpfung zwischen Ködern und Größenklassen:
> -Mit Maden kommt man kaum über 30 cm, höchstens durch Zufall. Da ist
> auch selektives Döbeln kaum möglich.
> -Frühstücksfleisch war mein Ticket ins selektive Döbelangeln, ich habe noch nie was anderes hier auf Tulip gefangen: Und die Größe ist sehr konsistent, damit erwischt man die kleinen Schulen der 35-40er. Kleinereoder wenig größere Exemplare sind die Ausnahme.
> -Für die großen Einzelfahrer bin ich noch ganz im Zufallsbereich. Ein 44er biss mal auf drei Maden, ein anderer vom selben Kaliber auf zwei Bienenmaden. Dieser Oschi hat sich ja offensichtlich für nen Laubwurm interessiert:
> Also kein Erkennbares Muster, und keiner der Köder ist selektiv.
> 
> Irgendwie muss der 50er kommen. Und wenn er kommt, dann nicht durch Frühstücksfleisch, bei Döbeln kann man sich ja nicht durch die kleinen und mittleren durchangeln. Es bleibt also spannend.



Vielleicht wäre es ja nen Versuch Wert, das Friedfischen hier zu verlassen und mal einen Wobbler o.Ä. durch den Gumpen zu ziehen? Die Großen sind ner fischigen Mahlzeit ja nicht allzu abgeneigt soweit ich weiß. Hab allerdings auch schon 10cm-Döbel auf 2,5cm-Wobbler gehabt, also keinen zu kleinen Wobbler ranbinden... 

Meinen größten Döbel (45cm) hab ich übrigens auf ein 1cm langes Stück Tauwurm gefangen.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Große Döbel sind halt Einzelgänger, ich denke nicht der Köder spielt die riesen Rolle, sondern das Momentum. Er muss in Reichweite sein, er muss Fressen und du richtig Angeln.


 
 Absolut richtig. Höggschte Konzentration, und absolute Verstohlenheit werden helfen. Möglicherweise geht was in der schlechten Jahreszeit, wenn die kleineren weniger aktiv sind-
 Dann hätte sogar ne Riesenbrotflocke ne Chance- oder eben
 die legendäre Leber. Und immer mobil bleiben. Für die winterliche Döbelhatz wird ich übrigens noch sowas anschaffen: https://www.amazon.de/Einweg-Overall-Schutzanzug-Karneval-Freizeit/dp/B01NAUTDER/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1536616011&sr=8-3&keywords=maler+overall

 bis dahin freu ich mich über jeden Chub, egal welche Größe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ich glaube die Jahreszeit ist einfach schlecht. Wenn bei meinen Kollegen auf Döbel jetzt etwas ging, waren es Grashüpfer. Das Wasser ist ja voll mit natürlicher Nahrung.

Sieht man auch bei den Rotaugen, die sind so dermaßen auf alles bewegliche insektenartige Fixiert, da kriegst du kaum welche an den Haken.

Kommt der Frost, die Kleinlebewesen ziehen sich zurück, wird der Setzkescher wieder voll. Der Sommer ist seit je her auch ne recht anspruchsvolle Jahreszeit. Frühling/Herbst sind leichter. Winter ist Tricky.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es ja nen Versuch Wert, das Friedfischen hier zu verlassen und mal einen Wobbler o.Ä. durch den Gumpen zu ziehen? Die Großen sind ner fischigen Mahlzeit ja nicht allzu abgeneigt soweit ich weiß. Hab allerdings auch schon 10cm-Döbel auf 2,5cm-Wobbler gehabt, also keinen zu kleinen Wobbler ranbinden...



Das ist natürlich ne naheliegende Lösung- und auch sicher erfolgversprechend. Aber ich will meinen Döbel "klassisch"-
 keine Kukös, keine Boltrigs, keine Pellets, keine Körbchen, keine Haarmontagen: Für mich ist der Döbel mit dem klassischen englischen Coarse Fishing verknüpft, was das ganze Unterfangen auch nicht einfacher macht. Ich schäm mich schon, das ich seit einiger Zeit ne Stationärrolle verwenden..


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ne naheliegende Lösung- und auch sicher erfolgversprechend. Aber ich will meinen Döbel "klassisch"-
> keine Kukös, keine Boltrigs, keine Pellets, keine Körbchen, keine Haarmontagen: Für mich ist der Döbel mit dem klassischen englischen Coarse Fishing verknüpft, was das ganze Unterfangen auch nicht einfacher macht. Ich schäm mich schon, das ich seit einiger Zeit ne Stationärrolle verwenden..



Das ist natürlich ein Argument.  Ich hoffe, eines Tages kannst du den Captain verhaften und uns mit einem Foto an seiner Schönheit teilhaben lassen... |wavey:


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Da fällt mir Andals Thread zu ein.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=309043&share_fid=71955&share_type=t


----------



## Andal

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Das ist wie mit den Kneipenspielen... wer als erster wegguckt. Am Ende siegt der mit dem größeren Starrsinn. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Tackle ist zusammengeschoben, jetzt geht es zu Test Nummer 3, eine andere Interpretation und der Versuch zur Selektion. Die letzten beiden Feldversuche habe ich mit offenen Korbmodellen geangelt, die Resultate waren sehr gut, die Fische aber in Teilen Klein.

Heute möchte ich etwas gehaltvoller Füttern, mehr Partikel ins Rennen schicken und auch die Korbform entsprechend passiv halten. Der Window Feeder kombiniert mit "Groundbait only" ist eine riskante Interpretation, zwar kann ich mehr Köder durchlegen, aber die Futterpräsentation leidet.

Keine großen Wolken, weniger Aktivität, bedeutet aber auch oftmals weniger, dafür größere Fische. Darauf wird es heute ankommen. Mit Größer meiner ich jetzt aber keine Brassen und Rotaugen über 40 Zentimeter, lediglich eine Erhöhung der Fangmenge durch größere Exemplare. Bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das Ausgehen wird.

Alle anderen Korbarten bis auf die Windows habe ich Zuhause gelassen, um gar nicht erst in Versuchung zu verfallen, irgendwas wieder zu drehen.

Lets go! :m


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tackle ist zusammengeschoben, jetzt geht es zu Test Nummer 3,
> ....
> Lets go! :m



Viel Erfolg mit dem ausgetüftelten Plan, bitte unbedingt berichten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg mit dem ausgetüftelten Plan, bitte unbedingt berichten!



Bericht folgt:

Fische haben nicht gefressen. :m



Scherz beiseite, ich konnte das Ergebnis der letzten beiden Anläufe nicht halten oder im Ansatz bestätigen. Die recht passive Präsentation führte zu einem recht leblosen Futterplatz, auch die Bisse kamen nur sehr, sehr sporadisch.

4 gehakte Fische zeigten dann auch auf, das sie über dem Grund schwammen, aber nicht fressen wollten. Es waren wiederholt kleine Brassen, diesesmal sehr wenige Rotaugen und kein einziger Fisch über 20 Zentimeter trotz gegenteiliger Taktik.

Ich hab dann mein ganzes Pensum an Tricks abgespult, bin dann aber nicht weiter auf den Film "Kleinfisch" eingestiegen und habe mutig auf 40 Meter Distanz gefeedert. 

Nicht einen Biss in 2 Stunden auf 4 Meter Wassertiefe. Allerdings ist es an der Zicke nicht unüblich, auf Entfernung schlechte Resultate zu erzielen, weil das Areal einem Suppenteller voller Schlamm gleicht. An den Uferzonen geht noch etwas, während man beim Feedern natürlich bei sehr, sehr weichem Boden trouble hat.

Ich bin der Annahme erlegen das jene passive Präsentation durch Window Feeders zur Folge hatte, das der Fisch sich nicht animieren ließ. Keine Fiesta, keine Fressorgie, kein Neidfaktor. Auch meine Erhöhung der farblichen Partikel (Wasser ist momentan extrem Grün getrübt) sollte eigentlich die Resonanz steigern, könnte aber dazu geführt haben, das sich meine Fische auf dieses Angebot komplett fixiert hatten.

Mit einem roten Gummipinkie und einer echten Maden bekam ich dann schon einige Bisse mehr (rote Brotpartikel, roter Köder), aber nach dem dritten kleinen Rotauge wollte ich die Nummer nicht fahren. Die Mission hieß ja selektiv mittlere Größen und nicht "nimmt was du kannst".

Mit Sicherheit hätte ich mit meiner Speed-Feeder Taktik wesentlich mehr gefangen, aber ein anderer Ansatz muss auch funktionieren dürfen/können.

Das Wasser muss aber definitiv klarer werden.







In der Elbe ist das Wasser klarer.......


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scherz beiseite, ich konnte das Ergebnis der letzten beiden Anläufe nicht halten oder im Ansatz bestätigen. Die recht passive Präsentation führte zu einem recht leblosen Futterplatz, auch die Bisse kamen nur sehr, sehr sporadisch.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Tja, wie immer bleibts spannend. Und klar, Fische sind nicht so richtig bei Laune, das Wasser ist stark getrübt und dann noch auf schlammig-weichen-Körbchenverschluckgrund, ist natürlich ne ungünstige Kombination. Bin sicher, Du wirst Dir ne Lösung zurechttüfteln.
> 
> Freitag geht's mit Angelkumpel raus, entweder Stillwasser oder Kanal und schön mit Stuhl und Anfutter. Ich würd zwar lieber durchs Unterholz am kleinfluss den Döbeln nachspüren, aber der Kumpel braucht ne relaxosession. Auch gut, wird bestimmt schön


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Minimax schrieb:


> Freitag geht's mit Angelkumpel raus, entweder Stillwasser oder Kanal und schön mit Stuhl und Anfutter. Ich würd zwar lieber durchs Unterholz am kleinfluss den Döbeln nachspüren, aber der Kumpel braucht ne relaxosession. Auch gut, wird bestimmt schön



Kanal macht bestimmt auch Spaß und mal gemütlich sitzen ist doch keine so doofe Sache. Ich renne auch gerne am Fluss entlang, sitze aber auch gerne mal. 

Mit was für Fischen ist zu rechnen?!


----------



## MS aus G

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Trotzdem ein dickes Petri, FF!!!

Ich war gestern Nachmittag auch mal wieder am "kleinen Bächlein" namens Weser. Ich bin 2x wieder vom Wasser weg, da an diesen Stellen nicht zu Angeln war, außer auf "Steinbutt". So musste ich an die von mir eigentlich nicht so geliebte Buhne, die am meisten besucht wird, aber dort war das Wasser halt noch etwa 75cm tief (flach!)!

Naja auch ich habe gehofft, das in der etwas tieferen Buhne evtl. die Größer besser ausfallen würde! Aber nein, es gab zwar eine sehr hohe Frequenz an Rotaugen, aber leider alle so von 10-20cm mit einer kleinen Ausnahme von vielleicht 25cm. Ein paar Döbel und Ükel in der selben Größe gesellten sich noch dazu! Hatte mir eigentlich mehr versprochen nicht was die Stückzahl angeht, sondern von der Größe!

Euch natürlich auch noch ein dickes Petri und Mr. Minimax einen schönen Ansitz!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kanal macht bestimmt auch Spaß und mal gemütlich sitzen ist doch keine so doofe Sache. Ich renne auch gerne am Fluss entlang, sitze aber auch gerne mal.
> 
> Mit was für Fischen ist zu rechnen?!



Im schlimmsten Fall ganz zu Beginn ein 5 cm Barsch und dann Finito|supergri

Eigentlich die ganze Bunte Vogelschar, Güstern, Plötzen, Brassen vorneweg. Je nach Köder und Methode auch Rotfeder und Barsche. Wahrscheinlich sehr durchmischt und alles in sehr bescheidenen Größen, nicht wegen des Bestandes, der durchaus gut sein soll sondern wegen unseres fehlenden Ergeizes+Fähigkeiten.|rolleyes
Ein Kärpflein kann auch drin sein, Angelkumpel hat da wohl schon mal einen gefangen und wills wiederholen, und Freund Chub soll sich da auch rumtreiben, aber auf den leg ichs nicht an.

 In letzter Zeit habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit schönen, dicken fetten Laubwürmern gemacht: Wenn die genommen werden, ist meist was interessantes am Telefon.


----------



## Minimax

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Ouh wie geil, Inspiration! Wenns am Freitag an nen Kanal wit freiem Ufer geht, dann kann ich ja endlich mal meine 17ft Drennan Acolyte testen, die hier seit letztem Winter ungefischt rumsteht, ich hab noch nichtmal die Folie vom Griff geknibbelt und schon fast vergessen- passt eigentlich gut zum aktuellen Rutenwald-Nachbarthread.
 So richtig schön mit Schleuder Madenspur und treibender Pose die Plötzen wahnsinnig machen. Jetzt freu ick mir schon auf Freitag!


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Beschauliche Ausbeute im Urlaub momentan: 1 schöne große Schleie, 1 Halbes großes Rotaugen ( ein Hecht nahm sich die andere Hälfte)  und 1 Karpfen von 80cm - 90cm. Beißzeiten leider Familienumfreundlich fast immer um Punkt 3 Uhr nachts. 1 Karpfen hat sich sofort im Kraut festgesetzt und konnte sich so befreien. 

Bis Sonntag bin ich noch hier werde aber wohl keine Angel nachts mehr auslegen dem familienfrieden willen ^^ bei so viel Kraut hier und Seerosenfeldern ist es eh verdammt schwer die Fische raus zu bekommen. Hat sich leider extrem verändert das Wasser. Andere Montagen außer Grundmontagen kommen nicht in Frage weil die Kinder an 1. Stelle stehen und viel unternommen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> 1 Halbes großes Rotaugen ( ein Hecht nahm sich die andere Hälfte)


Also wenn da einer so bettelt, würde ich doch noch eine andere Montage auslegen! :m
Alleine schon deswegen, um den Angel-/Futterplatz wieder klar zu bekommen.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wenn da einer so bettelt, würde ich doch noch eine andere Montage auslegen! :m
> Alleine schon deswegen, um den Angel-/Futterplatz wieder klar zu bekommen.



Hab leider nur das nötigste dabei ( nix für Raubfische ) Der Platz war begrenzt auf den doppelten Ladeboden 

Bei zwei kleinen Kindern und 2 Erwachsenen ist das Auto randvoll.


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*






Schade um den schönen See hier


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 270403
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 270404
> 
> 
> Schade um den schönen See hier



Um Gottes Willen. Das ist mit Sicherheit keine einfache Nummer. Hut ab, wer sich da ransetzt. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schon klar! :m
Ich erinnere mich aber immer wieder gerne an meinen ersten Hecht im Harzstauteich, als ich mit Gastkarte u. Friedfischerwartungen und 2x 3,60m Universalruten angerückt war, und beim Einwerfen der Kartoffelstückchen direkt jemand hinterherging, der verdächtig grün war. 
Einen grellbunten Werbewobbler von Hakuma und etwas Stahl hatte ich dabei, also an der langen Rute montiert und los, erster Wurf schlecht, aber der zweite passte zum Ufer und schwuppes wurde der schon attackiert, und nach ner Minute lag der 63er am Ufer, was der einzig vernünftige Fisch an dem Tag blieb.

Von daher nicht nur flexibel bleiben, sondern auch immer was flexibles mit dabei, so ein bischen Wobbler, Stahl und Hakensystem geht auch in die kleine Ausrüstung mit rein, und dient ja auch dem Selbstschutz! 
Rute Rolle Schnur ist in erster Linie voll egal.

Im Friedfischfutteral habe ich sonst (fast) immer eine Spinne mit drin.

Und schöne Fotos von den Pflanzenfeldern, da ist schon Kreativität gefragt wie auftreibende Köder (oder aufgepumpte Köderfische! ) 
Sieht jedenfalls nach real abzurufenden 15lbs aus ...


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

@FF und Nordlichtangler. 

So extrem ist es zum Glück nur der Tür nicht aber viel fehlt da nicht mehr. Die Häuser liegen kreisförmig hinter dem See. Das Wasser um die Häuser herum Kommt vom See. Tiefer als 50cm ist es wohl nirgends hier eher flacher. Umso mehr freute ich mich über die dicke Schleie und den schönen Schuppi. Der Karpfen trotz seiner Größe war kinderleicht rauszuholen. An der Schleie habe ich mir trotz 3lb Rute und 0.35er Mono fast 15 Minuten die Zähne ausgebissen weil sie sich ständig festsetzte. 

So haben die Nash Scope Sawn off mal beide nen Fisch dran gehabt und bin froh mir diese als Reiseruten zugelegt zu haben. So schnell ab- und aufgebaut was im Familienurlaub sehr nützlich ist. Aufgrund der Länge einfach einkurbeln, Haken in die Öse und ab damit in die Besenkammer. Schneller gehts nicht.

Nächste mal werde ich die Ratschläge berücksichtigen und ein Notfall raubset mitnehmen.


----------



## Tobias85

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 270403
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 270404
> 
> 
> Schade um den schönen See hier



Ich male mir grade aus, was mit dem See passiert, wenn diese Massen an Kraut im Winter absterben #t

Konntest du in Erfahrung bringen, ob das da immer so schlimm ist oder nur in diesem Ausnahmesommer?


----------



## Xianeli

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Leider noch nicht. Wollte heute mal nachfragen bevor ich morgen nach Hause fahre


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Schaut mal Ükels, hier Wohne und Angle ich. Komm mir mal noch einer mit Bayern. Altmark rockt.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwu6IF1Lw3s


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Komm mir mal noch einer mit Bayern.



Das war eine Aufforderung, oder? Also, daher komme ich: Neuburg an der Donau. Jetzt wohne und angle ich in Hamburg. (Das kennt man zur Genüge. Da brauche ich jetzt keinen Image-Film reinklicken.) Aber an der Donau lernte ich in meiner Jugend das Angeln.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqtefWaXGk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Das war eine Aufforderung, oder? Also, daher komme ich:



Ich glaube schön ist überall dort, wo ich Angeln kann. Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele viele tolle Ecken in Deutschland.


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Aber Bayern hat auch tolle Vorteile. War auf der Heimfahrt von Family (Oberbayern) zu Wohnort (Hamburg) noch auf einen Abstecher bei der BayWa: 25 kg Mais für 9,50 € und 25 kg Weizen für 9,00 €. Das sollte eine Zeit lang reichen...

Nach 2 Jahren Raubfischangeln mit Gummifisch etc. muss ich sagen, dass mir das Friedfischangeln mehr Spaß macht. Bin halt weniger der Spezialist als der Allround-Angler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*



Serdo schrieb:


> Aber Bayern hat auch tolle Vorteile. War auf der Heimfahrt von Family (Oberbayern) zu Wohnort (Hamburg) noch auf einen Abstecher bei der BayWa: 25 kg Mais für 9,50 € und 25 kg Weizen für 9,00 €. Das sollte eine Zeit lang reichen...
> 
> Nach 2 Jahren Raubfischangeln mit Gummifisch etc. muss ich sagen, dass mir das Friedfischangeln mehr Spaß macht. Bin halt weniger der Spezialist als der Allround-Angler.



Stimmt, über Baywa wollte ich mir unlängst einen Sack Pellets für Fische kaufen, die haben mit 4 Millimeter sinkend bei ich ich glaube 20€ ungefähr keinen schlechten Preis.

Was das Friedfischangeln angeht:

Ist wesentlich taktischer (sofern man sich darauf einlässt), man fängt immer etwas, die Methodenwahl ist breiter gefächert und zu tun ist immer etwas.

Nachteil natürlich in Teilen die Schlepperei (man kann sich schon auf ein Minimum reduzieren) und eine teils erforderte Vorbereitungszeit. (Futter mischen, sieben, Köder)

Am Ende trotzdem Toll, Raubfischangeln ist mir auf Dauer einfach zu öde.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Hallo,


es heißt ja auch nicht umsonst in der bayerischen Nationalhymne (haben wir wirklich): "Gott mit dir, du Land der Baywa (Bayern)". 


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Schade das es hier so ruhig ist, aber gut, so ist der Welten lauf. Ich würd gern mal wieder einen schönen Bericht zum Gefallen einreichen, mit interessanten Beobachtungen
und Fängen und so, aber... bei mir ist, ich muss es zugeben der Wurm drin: Ich war jetzt häufiger an meinem Flüßchen den Döbeln hinterher, am Woe zweimal und im 
Moment ists nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, einst fängige Köder werden ignoriert, sichere, wohlbekannte Swims sind wie leergefegt, und meine eigentlich gut aufs
Gewässer abgestimmte Methoden versagen. Meine schönen Standarddöbel sind unauffindbar, kaum das sich ein Döbelkind mal an die zwei Verzweiflungsmaden locken kann, 
und bei Plötzen und sogar Güstern fehlt der ganze Mittelbau. Ukeln, vorher nie ein Problem, sind allerdings reichlich und nervig vorhanden. Übrigens, im klaren
Wasser sehe ich alle paar Meter kleine Hechtlein- auch ganz interessant. Jedenfalls, noch nicht mal ein  heroisches Schneidern, aber ich komm einfach nicht ins gezielte Fangen, bin unzufrieden und quengelig.  Wie ja jeder von uns weiss, sind es sichere Zeichen, dass auch hinter der Rolle was nicht stimmt, wenn sich Hänger, Posen in Bäumen, Schnurtüddel und  Abrisse etc. häufen. (Ich hab auch Druck, ich hab ja jetzt meine neue Kustom Wunderrute und würde natürlich gerne ein total prolliges Review hier posten, aber was soll ich schreiben: "Oh ja, und auch mikroskopische Güstern und Ukeln machen daran auch Spass..")

Auch der ganze Fluss ist fremdartig in diesen Tagen. Nicht das es nicht schön wäre, letzte winzige Eintagsfliegen steigen vereinzelt und fallen Kreuzspinnen, 
vorhanden aber noch schlank, zum Opfer, und nun sieht man häufiger die richtig großen Libellen, wie aus dem Karbon, bei der Eiablage. An einer Flussbiegung dachte
ich irgendein Blödian hätte Flatterband in einen Busch gehängt, dabei war es eine einzelne Ranke, deren Blätter vom Herbst fast signalrot gefärbt war- der Rest der 
Pflanze blieb noch grün. 
Aber wenn Die Sonne auf dem Flüßchen steht, kann man durch das wirklich unnatürlich klare Wasser und den leicht niedrigen Wasserstand bis auf den Grund 
sehen -nicht das es da was zu sehen gäbe- das hab ich noch nie erlebt. Wobei, beim Schreiben erinnere ich mich daran, dass in der alten englischen Literatur "low &
clear" synonym für "mau" ist. Ziehen Wolken vor die Sonne und die kalten Böen nehmen zu, wird alles abweisend und vielleicht etwas bedrohlich. Sofort nebelhornen die gehässigen Krähen und mein Eisfingerproblem  wird akut, und das klare Aquarienglas der Oberfläche wird zu einem dunklen Spiegel, lauernd. Wie gesagt, ich komm mir fremd vor, als ungebetener Störenfried, der ganze Fluss hat dann was Verstohlenes. Kein Biss erlöst mich, und wenn ich dann packe und gehe, ists zwar keine Flucht aber doch irgendwie ein Rauswurf. Ich meine, im Frühling, Sommer, aber auch bei meinem Winterlichen Ausflügen hab ich dieses Fremdeln nie gehabt, alles Disney-Musical, Dr. Doolittle und Ace Ventura.
Was meint ihr? Den ganzen Emokram beiseite, und weiterackern, auf den Lohn des Tüchtigen hoffen? Meine Methoden radikal ändern und mit Spitze, Körbchen und Futter
die Elemente bezwingen? Oder lieber die Flussgöttin in diesen Tagen in Ruhe lassen und andere Gewässer aufsuchen? Vielleicht sollte ich ein Taschenmesser oder eine
alte Mitchell, mit Blumen geschmückt an geeigneter Stelle versenken.

Ach Freunde, ich weiss es nicht. Ich bin missmutig und launisch, und so ist mein Flüsschen auch,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax

(und ja, ja, ich werd auch wirklich mal ein paar Bilder posten. Ich habs mir vorgenommen. Jetzt echt. Ehrlich.)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wetter ist Grauenhaft, also fahre ich besser mal Angeln HAHA. Ich will mal schauen, ob die dicken Plötzen so langsam in Fahrt kommen, ich Tippe aber darauf, das der Frost noch fehlt. Das muss noch ordentlich im Gebälk knacken, dann dürfte das noch besser werden. Eigentlich wollte ich Matchen oder Stippen, aber bei den Sturmböen sehe ich da keine Chance. Also Feedern. Im Winter möchte ich dann endlich das Bombfischen üben. Schweres Pickern auf Distanz mit Futterschleudern, Ballmaker und das komplette Programm. Reizt mich schon eine Weile, nur eines ist mir nicht klar:

Wie trifft man den Futterplatz auf 30 Metern Distanz ohne Pose/Blickpunkt und keinem Einsatz von Markern?! Das ist ja ne Herkulesaufgabe und Kunst, wenn man da alles richtig machen will.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich ziele immer auf eine Landmarke am anderen Ufer(Baum, Strauch, Mast usw.).

Natürlich entsteht dabei eine Art Futterspur, da man die Entfernung ja nicht immer 100%ig gleich weit trifft aber das bisschen nehme ich in Kauf.

Es gibt einstellbare Katapulte, die immer gleich weit schießen wenn der Futterballen immer gleich schwer ist. Brauche ich aber nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Was auch geht -aber vmtl. nicht auf die grosse Distanz- sich die Spiegelung von Bäumen o.Ä. die auf dem Futterplatz liegt zu merken. Man darf dann seine Position beim Werfen natrülicch nicht verändern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Das Problem bei 30 Meter Werfen nur mit Blei am Schnurklipp ist einfach das Treffen des Futterplatzes auf den Meter genau. Im Winter kannst du da nicht einfach drauf los feuern und dir 3x3 Meter Flächen anlegen, dann fängst du unter Umständen nichts. Bei Futterschleudern tue ich mich noch mit der Qualität aller Hersteller schwer. So oft wie mir die Gummis schon gerissen sind, das ist nicht mehr Feierlich. Wichtig ist ja erstmal das Formen gleich großer Futterbälle, dann ist man da schon mal gut gewappnet. Es gibt ja nen Ballmaker, der wirklich Interessant ist. Quasi futter reingeben, drehen und du erhälst einen immer gleich großen Futterball. Das machen die Jungs auf der Insel so beim Matchfischen.

Ich hatte schon überlegt einfach nen Sichtkörper auf der Montage anzubringen, allerdings ist die Schnur ja im Winkel zur Rute, das Ding würde einfach bis zum Ufer hochlaufen. Ohne Schnurklipp brauchst du auf Distanzen ohne Pose gar nicht erst anfangen. Da muss man wohl viel mit Gefühl und Übung Angeln, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Wird diesen Winter aber in Angriff genommen. Trainiert man gleich das Schießen von Futter fürs Matchrutenfischen mit.

Und jetzt werde ich mich mal zum See schleppen. Das wird ne echt eklige Aufgabe heute. Starker Wind, Regen, kombiniert mit der Zicke (das Gewässer) sind ne böse Kombination. Mit Pech stehen die Fische tief auf dem Schlamm und das ist dann alles andere als Leicht. Ich brauche aber Fotos und ne Challenge.

Die Chancen, das ich Heute zum Kinski werde und Nichts fange sind jedenfalls sehr, sehr hoch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Ich geh heut bei 8 Grad, Wind und Regen Köfis stippen...
Ob das was wird? 
Sollte aber klappen im Fluss, Fische sehe ich zumindest ohne Ende.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@FF
Ich hab dafür n Nash Ball Maker.

Die Fische, die ich will stört es nicht wenn der Futterplatz 1x3m groß ist. Es scheint sogar besser zu sein als wenn sie sich so auf einer Stelle drängen müssen.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und jetzt werde ich mich mal zum See schleppen. Das wird ne echt eklige Aufgabe heute. Starker Wind, Regen, kombiniert mit der Zicke (das Gewässer) sind ne böse Kombination.





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich geh heut bei 8 Grad, Wind und Regen Köfis stippen...



Doppelreschbeggd, winkesmilie


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

(Ich hab mal Copy/Paste meines FB-Kanals gemacht, wegen dem sonst ausufernden Geschreibsel, Inhalt ist ja der Gleiche)

Hallo meine Freunde des feuchtfröhlichen Friedfischfischens,

heute stand für mich ein weiteres Intermezzo an einem See an, wobei ich eher Bilder für den nächsten Bericht im Kopf hatte, als das eigentliche Angeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bei recht kräftigem Wind, Nieselregen und dicker Wolkendecke pirschte ich mich an die kleinen Brassen ran, etwas anderes hatte ich auch nicht erwartet. Dicht am Ufer, vor dem Schilf wären es wahrscheinlich kleine Rotaugen/Rotfedern geworden, Lust verspürte ich darauf aber nicht.

Also gute 20 Minuten gelotet, aber keine wirkliche Kante gefunden, es wurde stetig, aber gleichmäßig tiefer, was alles bedeutet, aber keine gute Angelbedingungen. Recht weit Draußen, auf 40 Meter Distanz war zwar dann die erhoffte Struktur, das war mir aber erstens zu Weit, zweitens war ich vom Gerät her nicht darauf eingestellt.

Ich hab dann in kurzer Reichweite nach irgendeinem Feature gesucht und fand auch nach einigen Anläufen dann wenigstens eine markante Stelle. Totholz, aber eher viele kleine Äste. Dazwischen sitzen diverse Larven, warum sollten dort also keine Fisch zu erwarten sein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Was man dazu wissen muss:

Das Gewässer ist wie ein tiefer Teller aufgebaut, hat seichte Uferkanten und dann recht schnell nur noch sehr weichen, ekligen, penetranten, nicht beangelbaren Schlamm. Darauf zu Angeln ist in meinen Augen Sinnfrei. Ich hab bei 40 Ansitzen bisher auf dieser Fläche auch noch nichts außer Schlamm gefunden. Kein Kraut, kein Kies, keine Sandback, keine Steine. Nur Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam.

Darum auch der Entschluss dicht am Ufer zu bleiben, auf 4 Stunden Däumchen drehen hatte ich nun wirklich keine Lust. 5 Körbe hinters Holz geworfen und gewartet.

Nach einer ganzen Stunde trafen dann die ersten kleinen Brassen ein, diese waren aber so verhalten und defensiv, das nur sporadisch alle 10 Minuten ein Biss und im Regefall auch ein Fisch rauskamen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ich hab dann in der Zwischenzeit Bilder geschossen, bei recht tristem Licht ist das aber alles andere als Toll. Von 100 Fotos habe ich bis eben beim Sortieren ganze 80 verwerfen können. Unscharf, schlechtes Licht, keine Qualität, es fehlte einfach das gewisse Etwas oder der Bezug auf das von mir zu schreibende Thema (Tipps Feedern Herbst).

Am Ende hatte ich mich noch 2 Stunden bei Regen durch die kleinen Brassen gekämpft, aber auch diese hatten bei doch sehr launischem Herbstwetter keine Lust.

Diese Woche werde ich wohl nochmals angreifen müssen, der Bilder willen, aber auch meiner Neugier geschuldet, wann die verdammten (großen) Rotaugen endlich in Fahrt kommen. Darauf warte ich Sehnsüchtig!


----------



## MS aus G

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schönen Berichte, aber auch ich habe letzte Woche Montag und Mittwoch den Weg ans Wasser gefunden!!!

Aufgrund der neuen Software hatte ich vorher leider nicht die Möglichkeit und Zeit was zu posten!

Es war/ist ja doch leider sehr ruhig geworden im Ükel, was aber bei mir hauptsächlich an der Arbeit und den, für meinen Geschmack, viel zu hohen Temperaturen lag!!!

Aber letzte Woche war es ja dann schon kühler und auch von der Arbeit konnte ich mir es mal "leisten"!!!

Eins vorweg, es gab Fisch ohne Ende!!! Allerdings waren von den insgesamt etwa 100 Fischen 97 kleiner als 25cm also nicht wirklich der Rede wert!!! Mit so hoher Frequenz auch der kleinen Fischis hatte ich jedoch nicht gerechnet, wobei es am Mittwoch noch etwas besser war, als am Montag!!! Die einzigen Ausnahmen waren ein Döbel von etwa 30cm, der aber leider nicht aufs Bild wollte, dazu noch eine "kapitale" Hasel von etwa 28cm und ein schönes Rotauge von 35cm!!! Es waren alles die üblichen Verdächtigen der Weser dabei: Döbel, Hasel, Rotauge und Ükel! Rotaugen waren allerdings in der Überzahl. Als Schmankerl, für mich, hatte ich dann wieder einen kleinen Rapfen dabei! Die scheinen sich gut zu machen mittlerweile in der Weser! Jetzt müsste ich mal ein besseres Exemplar an den Haken kriegen!!! Na gut mit 2 Maden wird das wohl eher nichts werden, aber ich hab mich auch über den kleinen gefreut!!!

Als kleines Fazit für mich: Fischis genug, aber wie FF auch warte auch auf die besseren Rotaugen!!!

Euch allen noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

Petri Fantastic und Mario,
und danke für eure Berichte. Übrigens ein sehr schönes herbstliches Körbchenfoto von FF. Ja ich schrieb ja auch schon, dass die guten Größen auch und gerade der Plötzen sich auch bei mir rar machen. Vermutlich trainieren sie alle in abgelegenen Gewässerteilen und werden hoffentlich bald über unsere Köder herfallen. Wobei, der 28er Hasel von Mario ist ja schon fast kapital.
Ich muss euch leider mitteilen, das ich morgen mit der Spii... Schpah.. Spirt.. Spinnrute losziehen werde. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/th...-um-hann-muenden.267734/page-188#post-4859557

Danke Mr. Minimax, aber entschuldigen musst Du Dich dafür mal gar nicht!!! Und wenn dann noch so schöne Fänge, wie bei mir rauskommen, sowieso nicht!!!

Ein dickes Petri für Deine Spinntour!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

Tolle Strecke Mario, ich wäre schon zufrieden mit einem Bärschlein. Wie ich gestern schrieb, ich fremdle grad mit meinem Flüsslein und vielleicht auch mit meinen
Methoden, vielleicht kriege ich so den Kopf frei. Eigentlich wollt ich mit der Fliegenfuchtel an ein Salmobächlein, aber für morgen ist starker böiger Wind angesagt,
da wird ichs mal mit der Spinne probieren.
So schwer kanns ja nicht sein. Meint ihr, eine 4 SSG Avonpose trägt einen Mepps, oder sollte ich lieber einen Loafer verwenden ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Komme grad vom Köfi stippen. War am kleinen Fluss, Beißfrequenz unnormal. Ohne Witz, 50 Fische hintereinander und nie hat der Biss länger als 5 Sekunden gedauert. Hab aber auch ne geile Stelle vor nem kleinen Wehr gefunden. Ist nur ca 10m Fluss Abschnitt der frei ist und da tummelt sich der Weißfisch


----------



## MS aus G

Petri Vincent!!! Da ist der Vorrat an Ködern ja gesichert!

War heute Nachmittag auch nochmal los und in der ersten Stunde ging es mir so wie Dir!!! Rein, raus, rein, raus,...!!! Allerdings auch wieder alles nur in Köderfischgröße bis max. 20cm!

Das konnte doch eigentlich nicht normal sein, extra eine Buhne mit tieferem Wasser ausgesucht, aber nur kleines Zeug, allerdings war die Palette etwas bunter als in der letzten Woche!!! Es gesellten sich noch "dicke" Gründlinge, Aland und wieder ein Rapfen dazu!!! Ansonsten halt das übliche! Nach dem x-ten Rotauge von knappen 12cm hatte ich die Faxen! Aber was tun? Na gut eine Buhne weiter! Die ist sogar noch etwas tiefer als die jetzige, allerdings ist das leider nur ein sehr kleiner Bereich! Da es eh sehr windig war, kam mir das sogar entgegen!

Etwas gefüttert und los ging es! Gab dann auch direkt einen Biss und oh, das ist ja mal mehr als 20cm! Ein schönes Rotauge von etwa 35cm! Sehr schön, so kann es weitergehen! Und ging es auch erstmal! Es folgten 2 weitere von etwa 30cm! Das gibt es doch gar nicht! Nur die eine Buhne und etwa 20cm Unterschied! Naja dann stellten sich aber auch hier die kleinen Döbel, Ükel und Rotaugen ein, aber es war immer mal wieder ein besseres von etwa 25cm dabei! Kurz vor Schluss hatte dann nochmal ein schönes Rotauge Mitleid mit mir! Beim Messen zeigte der Zollstock gute 37cm an!!! Ein wahrlich schöner Abschluss des Angeltages!!!

Scheint wohl so, das man die besseren Fische, zumindest bei mir an der Weser, suchen muss!!! Aber es geht wieder aufwärts und die Fänge machen mir schonmal Mut für den Rest des Herbstes/Winters!!!

Mr. Minimax: Wie war die Spinntour???

Allen für die nächsten Tage noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Petri 

Bei mir waren es sogar großteils nur Zandergröße was die Köfis angeht. Ich weiß aber das da gute Rotaugen schwimmen, muss wohl noch etwas kälter werden . Aber Brutfische ohne Ende in dem Fluss. Eigentlich ist das nen absoluter Hotspot der ganze Abschnitt ca 1,5km. Habe da Ewigkeiten keinen angeln gesehen, ist auch total zugewachsen mit kleinen Bäumen. Ufer sieht zwar gut aus, aber stehen halt überall Bäume. Platz für ne Köfirute findet sich auf jeden Fall. Da sollte richtig was gehen in den kommenden Monaten auf Hecht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken morgen voll eingestellt auf große Stillwasserbrassen zu Feedern. Stehen die Gesellen tatsächlich weiterhin an genanntem Gewässer über Schlamm, dürfte das ne echt geile Nummer werden. Die ersten 50 Ansitze an diesem See waren ja geprägt von Rotfedern, Rotaugen, nunmehr kleinen Brassen und hier und da Schleien. Die großen Klodeckel waren immer nur Beifänge, weil ich schlicht auf dem weichen Boden keine Kontakte hatte. Meine Notlösung vom Dienstag könnte tatsächlich abgestimmt mit leichterem Futter in richtige Brassenschlachten ausufern. Ich konnte dort auch ein Monster von 5,5 Kilogramm letztes Jahr fangen. Vielleicht habe ich einfach an den fetten Giganten vorbeigeangelt und war zu fixiert auf meine kurzen Bahnen, was ja mein Brot und Buttergeschäft ist.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist jedenfalls sehr hoch, das ich mich morgen als Brassenhirte verewige.


----------



## hanzz

Na denn viel Erfolg. Mögen die Brassen mit dir sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

hanzz schrieb:


> Na denn viel Erfolg. Mögen die Brassen mit dir sein.



Ich hab eigentlich immer die Erfahrung gemacht, das es schlechter läuft, wenn man glaubt es wird ne gute Sache! Das Wetter soll ja morgen auch nochmals ne Drehung machen, was mir auch nicht so zusagt. Eigentlich bin ich aber nur Neugierig, was man noch aus dem Schlamm herauskitzeln kann. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das die Fische dort fressen. Das ist ja nicht nur weicher Boden, sondern dieser fiese Stinkeschlamm, wo der Futterkorb nach dem Angeln die Wohnung nicht mehr betreten darf. Morgen bin ich schlauer und ich werde auf dem gleichen Spot angeln, wenn ich auch 5 Stunden lang ich einen einzigen Biss habe!


----------



## daci7

Alter Verwalter - wie siehtn das aus hier? 
Da muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen! Hab jetzt eine Weile nur seeehr sporadisch reingeschaut und dann plötzlich sowas. Man man man man...
Naja - um auch was über unser Hobby zu schreiben hier nun ein paar Zeilen.
Ich war recht ruhig, da ich nicht nur Wohnung gegen Haus sondern auch das Bundesland, den Job und (viel wichtiger!!) den swim gewechselt habe.
Bin nun aus der wuseligen Großstadt zurück an den gemütlichen Niederrhein gekommen.
Zurück an alter Wirkungsstädte sozusagen. Und nun muss ich mich erstmal wieder einfuchsen. Der Rhein ist zickig wie eh und jeh und hat mir nur ein paar dicke Alande spendiert, die Altrheinarme waren ein wenig spendabler mit Klodeckeln - gut war das allerdings nicht wirklich. Und die Fische sahen alle aus wie aus dem Kühlwasserspeicher von Springfield ... Und dann gibts hier plötzlich ein paar neue Baggerlöcher im Verein die ich nun laaaangsam kennenlerne. Bisher drei mal geschneidert und einmal zwei wunderschöne Klodeckel rausgeleiert. Aber an die Gewässer muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen. Es gibt im Prinzip überhaupt keine Struktur und das Ufer fällt innerhalb von wenigen Metern auf 5m Tiefe ab ...
Ich  versuche nun öfter mal rein zu schauen und ein paar Infos hier zu lassen!
Bis die Tage


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

daci7 schrieb:


> . Es gibt im Prinzip überhaupt keine Struktur und das Ufer fällt innerhalb von wenigen Metern auf 5m Tiefe ab ...
> Ich  versuche nun öfter mal rein zu schauen und ein paar Infos hier zu lassen!
> Bis die Tage



Hey, dann hast du ein ähnliches Loch vor der Brust wie ich vor der Tür. Die Dinger wollen richtig bespielt werden und sind alles andere als Einfach. Schneidern ist da am Anfang eher die Regel.


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Etwas gefüttert und los ging es! (...) Ein wahrlich schöner Abschluss des Angeltages!!!
> 
> Mr. Minimax: Wie war die Spinntour???
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 313848



Petri @MS aus G, und danke für die guten Wünsche. Vielleicht dauerts noch etwas zu den besseren Fischen, vielleicht ist auch durch die Kleinihorden durchangeln angesagt? Oder mal mit nem fetten halben Tauwurm angreifen? Etwas abseits der Futterstelle? Da könnte es zu Überraschungen kommen..
Meine Spinntoru war durchwachsen. Fürchterliche Böen, die die dünne Geflochtene in Bäume trieb, und durchs Spinnen und die Drillinge hab ich erst gemerkt, wie "verholzt" mein kleines Flüsslein ist, viele Köderverluste. Andererseits: Für ein paar vorwitzige Barsche bis 25 hats gereicht, und selbst ich kann erkennen, das meine Spinnkombo nicht nur schick aussieht sondern auch mit viel Spass zu fischen ist. Plus, ich hab mal Stellen beangelt und Bereiche ausgekundschaftet, die ich mal mit meinen Kernkomtenzen beackern sollte. Aber erstmal muss das Flüsschen wieder etwas Farbe kriegen.

@Fantastic Fishing: Wie wärs denn dann mit irgendwas aufreibendem am kurzen Vorfach, das dann knapp über dem Stinkeschlamm schwebt? Oder sogar mit Waggler? Oder langsam sinkenden Sbirolino?
Weiss jemand ob es eigentlich ein Verfahren gibt, um die Dicke/Tiefe einer solchen Schlammschicht festzustellen?
hg
Minmax


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich immer die Erfahrung gemacht, das es schlechter läuft, wenn man glaubt es wird ne gute Sache!


Goldene Worte!


----------



## daci7

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hey, dann hast du ein ähnliches Loch vor der Brust wie ich vor der Tür. Die Dinger wollen richtig bespielt werden und sind alles andere als Einfach. Schneidern ist da am Anfang eher die Regel.


Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Einfach sieht das Ganze nicht aus. Ich bin noch ein wenig unentschlossen ob ich die Herausvorderung gut finde, oder das Gewässer aufgrund mangelnder Ästhetik (und Anglerphantasie) aus meinem Portfolio schmeiße


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich war recht ruhig, da ich nicht nur Wohnung gegen Haus sondern auch das Bundesland, den Job und (viel wichtiger!!) den swim gewechselt habe.
> Bin nun aus der wuseligen Großstadt zurück an den gemütlichen Niederrhein gekommen.
> Ich  versuche nun öfter mal rein zu schauen und ein paar Infos hier zu lassen!
> Bis die Tage



Nabend Daci,
schön dass Du dich meldest -hatte Deinen Umzug ganz vergessen, wir sprachen ja auf dem Ukelsektionstreffen darüber, hoffe sehr das alles glatt gelaufen ist!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Wie wärs denn dann mit irgendwas aufreibendem am kurzen Vorfach, das dann knapp über dem Stinkeschlamm schwebt? Oder sogar mit Waggler? Oder langsam sinkenden Sbirolino?
> Weiss jemand ob es eigentlich ein Verfahren gibt, um die Dicke/Tiefe einer solchen Schlammschicht festzustellen?
> hg
> Minmax



Waggler ist zu weite Distanz bei so starkem Wind wie dieser Tage, das Ding kriegst du nicht zum stehen. Und bei 40 Metern Entfernung sehe ich die Posen nicht gut genug, dafür brauche ich ne neue Brille. Generell ist das Problem auch nicht in der Methode begründet, sondern der Präsentation des Futters. Es sinkt schlicht ein, ob mit Körbchen oder Futterball. Beim Feedern habe ich Plastik-Modelle mit breitem Body, das geht dann schon. Du musst aber weit werfen und das Gewicht darf 20 Gramm nicht übersteigen, das ist der Knackpunkt.

Der Köder bleibt unter Garantie auf dem Schlamm liegen, die Fische werden ihn auch finden, du musst die Brassen oder anderes Schuppiges aber erstmal dorthin führen. Aufstiegskörper sind in meinen Augen nicht die Lösung, ist mir viiiiiiiiiiel zu unnatürlich. Luftgezogene oder toten Maden kommen da schon besser an. Bombfischen mit Tellerblei wird mein Weg die nächsten Wochen werden, bald ist es aber mit dicken Brassen vorbei, das Wasser wird zu kalt.

Was das Messen angeht, nimm dir 30 Gramm Birnenblei. Du merkst beim Zug mit einer weichen Spitze durch Widerstand sofort, wie Fies der Schlamm ist. Kommen Blasen hoch (ist bei mir so im ganzen See) ist der Boden kompletter Brei. Ich würde darauf Tippen, das diese Schicht tiefer als 50 Zentimeter ist, eher 100.

Ich möchte korrigieren:

Eher tiefer als 100 Zentimeter, vielleicht sogar 200 Zentimeter. Unser Hafen war ja vor einiger Zeit ein dramatischer Schauplatz, als jemand seinen Hund aus dem Schlamm im Hafenbecken retten wollte. Der Typ war mit Sicherheit über 1,7m groß und versank bis zu den Schulter (!!!!). Die Feuerwehr war schnell vor Ort und zog ihn raus.

Ich bin ja dort auch Angeln, der Boden ist nicht so weich bei 30 Gramm Bleien, wenn ich Spots suche, wie an meinem beschriebenen See. Das ist zwar alles reichlich spekulativ, aber sicherlich ein Gradmesser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Daci,
> schön dass Du dich meldest -hatte Deinen Umzug ganz vergessen, wir sprachen ja auf dem Ukelsektionstreffen darüber, hoffe sehr das alles glatt gelaufen ist!



Im Regelfall hilft da schon die kleinste Struktur, aber die Uferkanten sind erstmal Save Fischig. Wird es Kälter oder das Wetter wechselt sich stark, gehen sie definitiv ins Tiefe Wasser über. 5 Meter sind aber noch Inordnung zum Angeln. Ich hielt das auch immer für zu Tief, konnte aber beim ersten Ansitz an einem Baggerloch auf 6 Meter Wassertiefe im Sommer schon viele kleine Brassen, Güstern, Rotaugen und große Fische fangen. Du musst halt irgendeine Struktur finden, ob das nun Totholz ist, altes abgestorbenes Kraut, ne kleine Kante oder Loch, Muscheln oder Steine. Selbst Fadenalgen können Produktiv sein.

Wenn der Boden einigermaßen fest ist, kannst du dein Lockfutter einfach mit etwas mehr Wasser als sonst ansetzen und dann passt schon. Grob über den Daumen gepeilt 50 Milliliter dürften schon reichen. Vielleicht noch schweres Maismehl oder Polenta dazu, bindet nicht, bringt aber Gewicht in den Mix.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Daci,
> schön dass Du dich meldest -hatte Deinen Umzug ganz vergessen, wir sprachen ja auf dem Ukelsektionstreffen darüber, hoffe sehr das alles glatt gelaufen ist!


Danke Danke! Umzug ist gut gelaufen, neuer Job ist auch angelaufen uuuuuund .... Trommelwirbel .... ich bin tatsächlich fertig mit schreiben und werde die Tage einreichen! Top!



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Regelfall hilft da schon die kleinste Struktur, aber die Uferkanten sind erstmal Save Fischig. Wird es Kälter oder das Wetter wechselt sich stark, gehen sie definitiv ins Tiefe Wasser über. 5 Meter sind aber noch Inordnung zum Angeln. Ich hielt das auch immer für zu Tief, konnte aber beim ersten Ansitz an einem Baggerloch auf 6 Meter Wassertiefe im Sommer schon viele kleine Brassen, Güstern, Rotaugen und große Fische fangen. Du musst halt irgendeine Struktur finden, ob das nun Totholz ist, altes abgestorbenes Kraut, ne kleine Kante oder Loch, Muscheln oder Steine. Selbst Fadenalgen können Produktiv sein.
> 
> Wenn der Boden einigermaßen fest ist, kannst du dein Lockfutter einfach mit etwas mehr Wasser als sonst ansetzen und dann passt schon. Grob über den Daumen gepeilt 50 Milliliter dürften schon reichen. Vielleicht noch schweres Maismehl oder Polenta dazu, bindet nicht, bringt aber Gewicht in den Mix.



Der Boden ist fest wie Beton, und zwar über den ganzen Teich verteilt. An den meisten Stellen reiner Sand and manchen ist auch Kies mit dabei. Es gibt eine minimale Unregelmäßigkeit am Ufer (winzige Landzunge) die sich ein kleines bisschen ins Gewässer reinziehen *könnte*. Und an einer Seite wurden vom Verein Tannenbäume als Laichhilfen versenkt - da komm ich aber beim besten Willen nicht hin  Es stehen vereinzelt Weiden ums Gewässer herum, ansonsten ist das aber flaches Land mit Schafen drauf - Niederrhein halt.
Ich werd die Tage mal wieder angreifen und berichten.

Dazu kommen noch zwei suuuuuper interessante Stelle am Rhein die ich noch unbedingt beangeln muss. Ein alter stillgelegter Fähranleger mit heftigen Löchern und eine richtig geile Kiesschüttung. Ersteres auf Zander und Wels und letzteres auf Nasen und Barben. Geht allerdings nur bei niedrigem Wasserstand wie es jetzt ist.Von einem Kumpel hab ich mir da schon richtige Brecher-Barben und Mords-Nasen zeigen lassen die er da rausgezogen hat. Aber dort ist halt richtig schweres Feedern angesagt - das ist eigentlich nicht meine Welt. Nunja, in der Not geht der Teufel feedern - oder so ähnlich.
Bis die Tage!


----------



## Xianeli

Wenn ich schon nicht zum angeln komme dann wenigstens die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genießen 







Mal sehen ob die Kinder mich lassen, heute Mittag hat jeder drauf gelegen, nur für mich war kein Platz mehr


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

daci7 schrieb:


> mir da schon richtige Brecher-Barben und Mords-Nasen zeigen lassen die er da rausgezogen hat. Aber dort ist halt richtig schweres Feedern angesagt - das ist eigentlich nicht meine Welt. Nunja, in der Not geht der Teufel feedern - oder so ähnlich.
> Bis die Tage!



Auch mein Problem an der Sache, ich mag ultrafeines Angeln, bei mir hat keine Rute mehr als 250 Gramm und keine Rolle über 300 Gramm Gewicht. Wenn ich auf schwere Fische im großen Strom ansitzen muss/will, dann eher an den Strömungskanten, direkt in die Urgewalten kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde. Auch wenn ich durchaus den Anspruch habe alles zu beherrschen, macht mir etwas nicht Spaß, lass ich es bleiben.


----------



## Kauli11

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> das Ding kriegst du nicht zum stehen.



Gibt es noch den Ferkelfahnder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch den Ferkelfahnder?



Verdammt, auf sowas achtet man auch nicht. 






https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfisch-blog/feedern-im-herbst

Hab wieder einen rausgehauen. Solltet ihr auf dem Pott sitzen und Beschäftigung brauchen, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## daci7

Astrein - Danke für den Bericht! Sehr schöne Bilder hast du da geschossen und wie immer auch viele Infos einfließen lassen!


----------



## Xianeli

Apropo Feedern im Herbst... Leider komme ich vermutlich die nächste Zeit nicht zum angeln aber wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch läuft mit Großbrassen ? 

Scheinen sie das Jahr über nicht zu existieren so kann man im Herbst regelrechte Fangorgien verzeichnen. Sieht es bei euch ähnlich aus ? 
Ärgere mich momentan extrem das die Saison für mich vorbei ist und ich zur besten Zeit nicht los kann


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

daci7 schrieb:


> Astrein - Danke für den Bericht! Sehr schöne Bilder hast du da geschossen und wie immer auch viele Infos einfließen lassen!



Ich war erschrocken, wie wenig gehaltvolle Infos es zu dieser Jahreszeit überhaupt gibt, da musste ich einfach ran. Danke für dein Feedback!



Xianeli schrieb:


> Apropo Feedern im Herbst... Leider komme ich vermutlich die nächste Zeit nicht zum angeln aber wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch läuft mit Großbrassen ?
> 
> Scheinen sie das Jahr über nicht zu existieren so kann man im Herbst regelrechte Fangorgien verzeichnen. Sieht es bei euch ähnlich aus ?
> Ärgere mich momentan extrem das die Saison für mich vorbei ist und ich zur besten Zeit nicht los kann



Eigentlich fängt man sie das ganze Jahr über, du brauchst sie aber im Gewässer und das auch in besserer Stückzahl. Wir haben hier Stillgewässer, wo du 30 Kilogramm pro Person fangen kannst, wo die Bresen ein Gewicht in Teilen bis zu 2 Kilogramm haben. Das ist in meinen Augen aber nicht Groß, sondern Durchschnitt. Die echten, richtig großen Brassen, fange ich auch sehr, sehr selten. Ab 5 Kilogramm aufwärts geht das bei mir los. Sind wohl auch in ultrakleinen Schulen unterwegs und eher für Karpfenangler nen Zielfisch, obgleich auch diese solche fetten Klodeckel nicht fangen.

Ich erachte die Bestandsdichte als schlicht zu schwach. Ich lebe aber im Brassenland, da wachsen die Jungs wohl auch der Konkurrenz geschuldet einfach nicht so dramatisch ab.


----------



## Xianeli

Und genau diese ultra fetten Klodeckel meine ich. Jedes Jahr habe ich Schwierigkeiten überhaupt welche zu fangen und im Herbst fängst du mindestens 10 dieser "Trümmer" in einer Session. Einem anderen ergeht es genauso. Seitdem er kein Boot mehr hat und am Ufer feedert ist das ganze Jahr keine Krasse zu sehen. Im Herbst kannst du dich nicht mehr retten. Da knallt dir eine 65+ nach der anderen an den Haken. 

Im Frühjahr und Sommer gibt es dafür massig Rotaugen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Und genau diese ultra fetten Klodeckel meine ich. Jedes Jahr habe ich Schwierigkeiten überhaupt welche zu fangen und im Herbst fängst du mindestens 10 dieser "Trümmer" in einer Session. Einem anderen ergeht es genauso. Seitdem er kein Boot mehr hat und am Ufer feedert ist das ganze Jahr keine Krasse zu sehen. Im Herbst kannst du dich nicht mehr retten. Da knallt dir eine 65+ nach der anderen an den Haken.
> 
> Im Frühjahr und Sommer gibt es dafür massig Rotaugen.



Ich glaube nicht, das Entfernung eine Rolle spielt. Die Fische halten sich dort auf, wo die natürliche Nahrung stimmt. Wenn das dicht am Ufer so ist, warum sollten sie im Nirwana rumturnen?! Jahreszeitlich empfinde ich meine Fänge dahingehend bis auf Rotaugen aber sehr Konstant und kaum unterschiedlich. Ich verändere mich in meiner Angelei quasi mit den Witterungen und Temperaturen. Nur Rotaugen sehe ich da etwas Konträr, die Jungs sind auf natürliche Nahrung extrem fixiert und werden mit der ersten Kälte wesentlich aktiver, da gabs 3 Tage Frost und schon hängen die 35 Zentis+  am Haken.

Wir haben hier ein Loch, wo die größte gefangen Brasse 84 Zentimeter hat (!!!!!!). Das wäre mal ein Traum, ist aber wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen.


----------



## Xianeli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben hier ein Loch, wo die größte gefangen Brasse 84 Zentimeter hat (!!!!!!). Das wäre mal ein Traum, ist aber wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen.



So eine habe ich hier schon gefangen  wurde von der Tochter meines Schwagers auf Video festgehalten und der Schwager Kecherte die Brasse. Hatte zwar nur 81cm aber trotzdem stattlich. 

Leider ist die Tochter eine hohle  fritte  und löschte das Video ohne es mir geschickt zu haben  seitdem macht die Brasse sich rar  und konnte sie nicht nochmal landen... vielleicht nächstes Jahr? 

Hier die Torfgrube hat wohl ihre eigenen Gesetze. Rotaugen im Herbst sind wie ein 4er im Lotto. Nicht unwahrscheinlich aber trotzdem selten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> So eine habe ich hier schon gefangen  wurde von der Tochter meines Schwagers auf Video festgehalten und der Schwager Kecherte die Brasse. Hatte zwar nur 81cm aber trotzdem stattlich.
> 
> Leider ist die Tochter eine hohle  fritte  und löschte das Video ohne es mir geschickt zu haben  seitdem macht die Brasse sich rar  und konnte sie nicht nochmal landen... vielleicht nächstes Jahr?
> 
> Hier die Torfgrube hat wohl ihre eigenen Gesetze. Rotaugen im Herbst sind wie ein 4er im Lotto. Nicht unwahrscheinlich aber trotzdem selten.



Vielleicht ist das Nahrungsangebot auch nicht so pralle oder die Rotaugen sind in sehr hoher Stückzahl vertreten?! Ich krieg bei uns die Krise, wenn es um Plötzen geht. Egal ob Elbe, Hafen, See, Teich, Baggerloch, Buhnen, Strömungskanten, Elbloch, es ist jedesmal die gleiche Nummer: Brassen, Güstern, Rotfedern, Schleien, Alande und Döbel. Eigentlich jede Fischart, aber Rotaugen zu Fangen in Dimensionen wie ich es will, keine Chance. Einfach mal 100 Stück, dann wäre ich schon geheilt. Das MUSS auch Möglich sein.......

81 Zentimeter ist natürlich ne Ansage, sowas wirst du so schnell auch nicht wiedersehen, egal wieviele Nächste du nun sitzt oder Fütterst. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum man schneller einen großen Karpfen fängt, als ne riesige Brasse. Die sind wie die Friedfischangler, einfach Schlauer!


----------



## Xianeli

Meine Vermutung ist die hohe Anzahl an kleinen Rotaugen. Das ist hier eine regelrechte Plage. Du willst 100 Stück fangen ? Komm vorbei die hast du hier schnell zusammen. Ich nenne sie schon länger Torfgrubengrundel  

Das ist leider eine meiner Befürchtungen das ich so eine nie wieder sehen werde. Wäre mir ja im Prinzip egal wenn ich wenigstens noch das Video dazu hätte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist die hohe Anzahl an kleinen Rotaugen. Das ist hier eine regelrechte Plage. Du willst 100 Stück fangen ? Komm vorbei die hast du hier schnell zusammen. Ich nenne sie schon länger Torfgrubengrundel
> 
> Das ist leider eine meiner Befürchtungen das ich so eine nie wieder sehen werde. Wäre mir ja im Prinzip egal wenn ich wenigstens noch das Video dazu hätte



Klar, die verbutteten Plagegeister, das ist dann auch keine Kunst mehr, hohe Stüchzahlen zu Fangen. Ein bisschen Größe sollten sie dann schon haben. Der Normalzustand halt. 

Ich kann deine Trauer nachvollziehen, ne Erinnerung ist schon nichts verkehrtes und man freut sich auch so ein Ding mit den Menschen teilen zu können. Ich hätte mir Tag und Nacht in den Schwanz gebissen (Sprichwort, für Boardferkelfahnder), wenn sowas passiert. Mir sind aber auch schon so einige Bilder missglückt, da musst du dann durch. Wie oft werden im Jahr überhaupt so groooooooße Brassen gefangen?! Ich glaub das kannst du an einer Hand abzählen!


----------



## Xianeli

Bis 75cm muss ich sagen ist hier immer mit zu rechnen. Alles darüber habe ich bislang nur einmal gefangen. 
Aussagen anderer kann ich da leider nicht werten denn da wird hier sehr übertrieben. Da ist der Hecht dann 120 lang und wenn die einem stolz das Foto vor die Nase halten fragst du dich ob die beim messen die ersten 50cm vom Zollstock ausgeklappt haben. Bei den anderen Fischarten sieht es ähnlich aus. Da gibt es nur einen dem man glauben kann und da spiegeln sich die Erfahrungen von mir wieder. 

Zu den verbutteten  Torgrubenfeundeln: natürlich ist es keine Herausforderung so viele zu fangen, das geht sehr flott. Die bekommst du auch nicht satt!!! Ich dachte mir ein paar mal " ach komm da abgelöst du dich durch und wenn die weg sind dann kommen die größeren " ... keine Chance. Die Jahre zuvor war die Grenze bei ca 500g Futter bis sich die größeren einstellten. Nach 5kg war dieses Jahr noch immer keine Besserung in Sicht. Und das Futter war so passiv wie nur möglich. 

Und das obwohl nur Raubfische besetzt werden und das nicht wenig. Man sollte meinen die räumen da auf... ne es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Bis 75cm muss ich sagen ist hier immer mit zu rechnen. Alles darüber habe ich bislang nur einmal gefangen.
> Aussagen anderer kann ich da leider nicht werten denn da wird hier sehr übertrieben. Da ist der Hecht dann 120 lang und wenn die einem stolz das Foto vor die Nase halten fragst du dich ob die beim messen die ersten 50cm vom Zollstock ausgeklappt haben. Bei den anderen Fischarten sieht es ähnlich aus. Da gibt es nur einen dem man glauben kann und da spiegeln sich die Erfahrungen von mir wieder.
> 
> Zu den verbutteten  Torgrubenfeundeln: natürlich ist es keine Herausforderung so viele zu fangen, das geht sehr flott. Die bekommst du auch nicht satt!!! Ich dachte mir ein paar mal " ach komm da abgelöst du dich durch und wenn die weg sind dann kommen die größeren " ... keine Chance. Die Jahre zuvor war die Grenze bei ca 500g Futter bis sich die größeren einstellten. Nach 5kg war dieses Jahr noch immer keine Besserung in Sicht. Und das Futter war so passiv wie nur möglich.
> 
> Und das obwohl nur Raubfische besetzt werden und das nicht wenig. Man sollte meinen die räumen da auf... ne es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer



Das Problem der Fischgrößen kenne ich auch. Da helfen auch nur Fotos, dann musst du meist noch Messen und beim Notar gegenschreiben lassen, sonst glaubt dir das am Ende sowieso keiner, liegt aber auch an den von dir geschilderten Erfahrungen. Da werden oft beim Schätzen mal so einige Zentimeter zugemogelt oder maßlos übertrieben, um sich Teuer zu verkaufen. Klappt in der Regel sowieso nicht und haut erfahrene Angler auch nicht von den Socken. Ich hatte mal nen Jungspund neben mir, dessen Barsch-PB bei 67 Zentimetern liegen sollte.

Deswegen halte ich mich mit Größenangaben auch zurück, da kommt schneller nen Shitstorm, als du Schauen kannst. 

Was die verbutteten Fische angeht hast du im Regefall keine Chance, egal wie passiv dein Futter ist. Da reicht schon etwas ins Wasser platschende und die Party geht los. Futterfarben, Köder, spielt alles keine Rolle. Mit Glück fängt man mal nen besseren Fisch aus der Menge, die kleineren Biester sind aber schneller.  Das wäre eine der wenigen Situationen, wo ich zum Boilie oder Pellet greifen würde, anders geht das nicht. Kleine Rotaugenschwärme zählen schnell mal 300 Fische, da kommen dann noch weitere Schwärme hinzu. Das ist nichts für schwache Nerven.


----------



## Xianeli

Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären was es bringen soll. Wo ist das Problem wenn sein größter Fisch 30,40 oder sonst was groß ist. Für den Otto-normal-Angler ist es kein Wettbewerb. Wir profitieren in keinster Weise davon. 

In den meisten Fällen Messe ich auch nicht mehr. Ich schätze ab, ziehe etwas ab und kann grob sagen wie groß er war falls mich einer fragen sollte. Belustigend die Reaktion wenn sie sehen was ich da gerade raus hole und sie da stehen und sagen das sie gar nicht wussten das es so große Fische hier drin gibt... Und besagter Fisch ist weit von deren Angaben entfernt 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das wäre eine der wenigen Situationen, wo ich zum Boilie oder Pellet greifen würde, anders geht das nicht. Kleine Rotaugenschwärme zählen schnell mal 300 Fische, da kommen dann noch weitere Schwärme hinzu. Das ist nichts für schwache Nerven.



Da sagst du was... Habe seit 2 Jahren immer eine Rute mit Pellets oder ähnlichem liegen und seit 2 Jahren nur einen Biss den ich nicht verwandeln konnte darauf bekommen. Das ist hier wie verflucht. Dachte auch das es die Lösung sein wird aber Pustekuchen... zudem muss der Köder Steinhart sein denn auch die kleinen haben den Köder schnell runter. Habe ich im letzten Holland Urlaub erlebt. Da musste ich aufgrund der Kleinfische auf Fakedumbells in 10mm zurück greifen denn von den normalen war nach 15 Minuten fast nix mehr übrig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären was es bringen soll. Wo ist das Problem wenn sein größter Fisch 30,40 oder sonst was groß ist. Für den Otto-normal-Angler ist es kein Wettbewerb. Wir profitieren in keinster Weise davon.
> 
> In den meisten Fällen Messe ich auch nicht mehr. Ich schätze ab, ziehe etwas ab und kann grob sagen wie groß er war falls mich einer fragen sollte. Belustigend die Reaktion wenn sie sehen was ich da gerade raus hole und sie da stehen und sagen das sie gar nicht wussten das es so große Fische hier drin gibt... Und besagter Fisch ist weit von deren Angaben entfernt



Ich glaube das Liegt in unserer DNA. Bei Allem herrscht dieser Pseudo-Wettstreit vor, weswegen große Fischarten und deren Sparten sich auch besser vermarkten lassen. Beim Friedfischangeln war es dann der volle Setzkescher, was aber der Gesetzeslage willen so nicht mehr machbar ist. Komischerweise feiern die Leute einen gehälterten Wels oder zwei große Barsche auf einem Bild, welche Zurückgesetzt werden (ebenso Gehältert), aber machen nen riesen Aufriss wegen Brassen im Kescherkopf. Das ist auch der Hauptgrund, weshalb das Angeln auf Weißfische und Co. auf dem Rückzug ist. Nichts mehr zu Posen, nur noch die verkappten Wettstreits, die nicht mehr Veröffentlicht werden.

Was das Profitieren angeht ist das tatsächlich nicht wirklich relevant (für dich), ich brauche Bilder mit fetten oder vielen Fischen aber der Reichweite willen, sonst reagiert keiner auf den Content. Die Unterschiede in den Klickzahlen zwischen der Vorstellung einer Methode, 4 Brassen im Kescherkopf oder einer Monsterschleie zeigen mir das immer wieder. Du musst wirklich mit PENG und BOOOOOOM illustrieren oder du hast keine Chance. Schlimm daran: alle tun so, als ob Größe nicht Zählen würde, man Angelt ja wegen Spaß und nur das Abenteuer Zählt. Werte ich meine Zahlen aus, kann ich dir schreiben, das es nur um: Größer, schneller, besser, härter geht. Ich bin diesem Umstand unterworfen und passe mich schlicht der Nachfrage an.

Oder meinst du, ich habe Lust für ein Titelbild "Feedern im Herbst" im Dreck zu liegen? 

Und zum Switch der kleinen Rotaugen:

Naturköder und alles was Lebt sind faktischer Selbstmord. Kunstköder sind tatsächlich ne alternative, aber die Bisse tendieren gegen 0 mit Pech. Richtig große, brettharte Pellets sind da nicht mal schlecht, ich finde aber, das man irgendwann in einen Bereich des Angelns kommt, wo man dann auch das Zelt aufstellen kann. Wegen einem Biss sitze ich nicht mit Stuhl 10 Stunden am See. Ich würde Speedfischen, nur wie will man dann aus hegerischem Sinne diese kleinen Fische verwerten. Ich könnte damit nichts anfangen und verbuddeln wäre für mich keine Lösung.

Raubfische besetzt geht zwar, aber wie schnell die rausgefangen werden kann man sich ja ausmalen........


----------



## Xianeli

Gut das hat bei dir auch ganz andere Ausmaße als bei mir. Für mich ist es einfach ein Hobby. Weder zum Nahrungserwerb noch für andere Dinge. Und auch ich erfreue mich über größere Exemplare und ich würde lügen wenn ich sagen würde das ich darauf nicht aus bin.
Das die Leute keine 2 Rotaugen in einem Setzkescher sehen wollen darüber brauchen wir nicht reden. Heutzutage zählt nurnoch größer, mehr, weiter, besser. Wenn man eine Seite, wie du es tust, betreibt ist das auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Immerhin bedient man damit die Kundschaft. 

10std warten ist auch keine Option. Ich betreibe aus familiären Gründen immer nur Kurzsessions ( maximal 5 Std) und in dieser Zeit ist alles möglich. Auch ohne wochenlanges vorfüttern oder sonstwas wenn man sich ein wenig Gedanken macht und beobachtet. Allerdings ist das hier echt ne harte Nuss und ich habe an diesem Gewässer in den letzten Jahren kein probates Mittel gefunden am den kleinen vorbei zu angeln.

Verbuddeln ist keine Option da Stimme ich dir zu. Einer hier an der torfgrube füttert damit die Füchse... finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung 


Tja die Raubfische... darauf hat es bei uns scheinbar jeder abgesehen. Ich denke auch das sie zu schnell dem Gewässer entnommen werden. Hier lauf3n auch andere Dinge falsch weswegen es dieses Jahr die letzte Jahreskarte war und ich nächstes Jahr einem Verein beitreten werde in dem ich a) Nachtangeln darf Und b) der NABU am Gewässer mit rumhantiert. Jedes mal bekomme ich eine 1stündige Lektion wie böse manche Angler sind und ich froh sein kann überhaupt noch angeln zu dürfen hier und und und..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Gut das hat bei dir auch ganz andere Ausmaße als bei mir. Für mich ist es einfach ein Hobby. Weder zum Nahrungserwerb noch für andere Dinge. Und auch ich erfreue mich über größere Exemplare und ich würde lügen wenn ich sagen würde das ich darauf nicht aus bin.
> Das die Leute keine 2 Rotaugen in einem Setzkescher sehen wollen darüber brauchen wir nicht reden. Heutzutage zählt nurnoch größer, mehr, weiter, besser. Wenn man eine Seite, wie du es tust, betreibt ist das auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Immerhin bedient man damit die Kundschaft.
> 
> 10std warten ist auch keine Option. Ich betreibe aus familiären Gründen immer nur Kurzsessions ( maximal 5 Std) und in dieser Zeit ist alles möglich. Auch ohne wochenlanges vorfüttern oder sonstwas wenn man sich ein wenig Gedanken macht und beobachtet. Allerdings ist das hier echt ne harte Nuss und ich habe an diesem Gewässer in den letzten Jahren kein probates Mittel gefunden am den kleinen vorbei zu angeln.
> 
> Verbuddeln ist keine Option da Stimme ich dir zu. Einer hier an der torfgrube füttert damit die Füchse... finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung
> 
> 
> Tja die Raubfische... darauf hat es bei uns scheinbar jeder abgesehen. Ich denke auch das sie zu schnell dem Gewässer entnommen werden. Hier lauf3n auch andere Dinge falsch weswegen es dieses Jahr die letzte Jahreskarte war und ich nächstes Jahr einem Verein beitreten werde in dem ich a) Nachtangeln darf Und b) der NABU am Gewässer mit rumhantiert. Jedes mal bekomme ich eine 1stündige Lektion wie böse manche Angler sind und ich froh sein kann überhaupt noch angeln zu dürfen hier und und und..



Ich machs ja auch nur der Illustration willen, ich sehe mich eher als sehr technischen, angepassten Angler der Fisch fangen will bis hin zu einem gewissen Maximum. Das macht das Friedfischangeln im Kern auch aus, das andere ist eher Specimen-Hunting. Weil ich aber ebenso Vorfüttern scheue (Zeit,Geld,Anfahrswege,geringe Lernkurve) muss ich mit weniger großen Schlagzeilen rechnen. Daraus resultiert aber ein riesiger Vorteil: Ich kann Angeln! (überspitzt Formuliert, ohne Wertung gegenüber anderen Angelarten). Bei mir zählt das Momentum, die Erfahrung, Flexibilität, das Wissen und Grundverständnis. Du entwickelst dich einfach massiv, wenn nur das Hier und Jetzt gilt. Ich hab mich mal aus Spaß zum Feedern auf einen angelegten Futterplatz eines Karpfenanglers gesetzt, das war nicht nur Sinnfrei der hohen Ausbeute willen, der Reiz ging auch am Ende in alle Richtungen verloren. Das war wie Bestellen und Abholen zugleich.

Bei den Karpfenanglern kann ich diese Methodik auch verstehen, die Bestände an Wasserschweinen bedingen dieser Taktik, für mich als solches ist das aber Unfug, ich beraube mich meiner grundlegenden Tugenden vollends. Zumal meine Ansitze auch selten Länger als 6 Stunden sind und schon gar nicht Nachts. Dafür Angle ich in dieser Zeit aber auch wie ein Maurer zwei Schichten am Stück schiebt. Am Ende des Tages ist das Gefühl der Ausbeute willen auch ein anderes. Ich bin in der Veranlagung halt eher Matchangler. DA bist du in Teilen mit deiner Einstellung auch sehr dicht dran. 

Kleine Fische werden bei uns öfters den Enten/Gänsen zur Fütterung gegeben. Wenn sie aber keiner Abholen will, Pech gehabt.

Was die Raubfischbestände angeht ist das Tatsächlich gerade sehr Druckvoll. Ich sehe nur noch Spinnangler, meistens in Rudeln. Jeder in Fox Rage Kostüm, mit Stint Shads oder Glory Muffy XYZ Köder. Lustig finde ich dabei immer die Aufwandsdebatte, weil man als Friedfischfreund soviel Schleppen müsste. Würde ich soviel Laufen wie die Jungs, wäre mir meine moderate Ausrüstung 10x Lieber. Raubfische sind aber für Küche besser, das ist schon so und auch hier kann ich den Umstand verstehen. Mit dem Foto eines großen Hechts/Zander kann man natürlich besser Posieren, sieht aber auch Eindrucksvoller aus.

Kurioserweise hat meine Zielgruppe sich dahingehend aufgebaut, das ich mit nem Raubfisch gar nicht ankommen brauche, da gibts sofort Missmut. Es gibt das Interesse an Friedfischangeln nach wie vor, vieles an Wissen ist auch verloren gegangen. Die Veröffentlichungen diverser Plattformen sind ja nach wie vor Platzhalter, Phrasen und Google-Drops für Traffic, vom Gehalt her aber eher Einstieg. 

Und hör mir auf mit NABU, dieser Verein ist sowieso ne wandelnde Widersprüchlichkeit.


----------



## Xianeli

Will die Thematik NABU auch nicht aufgreifen hier. Leider ist es aber nunmal so das sie an diesem Gewässer eine Vogelstation mir Aussichtsplattform haben und einem das Leben schwer machen KÖNNTEN. Das schreibe ich bewusst fett denn die letzten Jahre wurde nichts gegen Angler unternommen. Jedenfalls nicht wissentlich. Trotzdem nervt es mich das die Aufseher Jedesmal  stundenlang darüber faseln. 

Zeit, Geld und Anfahrtswege sind mir eigentlich egal. Ich Frage mich eher wofür der ganze Aufwand? Mag Gewässer geben da geht es nicht ohne darüber braucht man nicht reden aber an jedem Gewässer an dem ich einen Karpfen fangen wollte hat dies auf Anhieb funktioniert. Ohne vorfüttern oder dergleichen.

Es gibt so viele Indikatoren die man sofort zu seinem Vorteil nutzen kann. Natürlich ist der Fang dann nicht immer das fette Pfundsmonster mit der Riesen Plautze. Man kann sich doch auch mit den kleineren zufrieden geben oder nicht ? Denn die sind allemal drin wenn man bisschen mitdenkt. Nicht bei jeder Session aber meistens. Und leer geht man sowieso ni HT aus denn wenn der Karpfen nicht will dann nimmt die Brasse das Angebot dankend an. 

Ich bin so das Mittelding. Ein bisschen specimen hier, ein bisschen matchangeln da, alles in einen Topf und umgerührt und da bin ich ^^ so schätze ich mich jedenfalls ein 

Leider gehöre ich zu denjenigen die massenweise Zeug ans Wasser schleppen. Stuhl, Kescher, Setzkescher ( Kommt aufs Gewässer an ) Rucksack mit ganz vielen nubsis und und und ^^ Ein gang zum Auto reicht da nicht. Raubfischangler werden da mit Sicherheit schmunzeln

Warum solltest  du auch über Raubfische berichten wenn dein Augenmerk auf Friedfischen liegt. Da muss man auch dem Motto treu bleiben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Apropro Setzkescher, ich baue gerade einen neuen Mix für Brassen auf. Weil man aber trotz schwerer, süßer Mehle und bindiger Struktur Hanf braucht, um den Kram etwas löslicher zu machen, muss man Sieben auf 2 Millimeter, für das Hanfmehl, die Schalen müssen ja raus. Das hat fast 30 Minuten gedauert.....

Mir fehlt einfach Scheiss Polenta, bindet nicht, macht Futter aber schwer. Ich hab nur feines Maismehl, was zu sehr Wolkt. Man stelle ich vor, ich habe schon 100 Kilogramm Mehle hier und brauche nochmal mindestens 6 verschiedene Sorten an Zutaten. Sprich weitere 84 Kilogramm. Irre, einfach Irre.


----------



## Xianeli

Du betreibst aber auch einen Aufwand wie fast kein anderer 
Bin ich ehrlich gesagt der Typ für, allerdings fehlt mir dafür die Zeit. Dafür sind die Kinder noch zu klein. Wenn sie etwas größer sind und ich mehr Freiraum habe sieht es evtl wieder ganz anders aus.

Momentan gibt es nur Fertigfutter das
a) billig sein muss( Meine Güte kostet ein 150m2 Bungalow Neubau Geld, bin aus allen Wolken gefallen)
b) fangen sollte.

Leider habe ich da noch nicht das passende gefunden und bin weiter auf der Suche. Gefangen haben alle allerdings habe ich zu keinem 100% vertrauen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Du betreibst aber auch einen Aufwand wie fast kein anderer
> Bin ich ehrlich gesagt der Typ für, allerdings fehlt mir dafür die Zeit. Dafür sind die Kinder noch zu klein. Wenn sie etwas größer sind und ich mehr Freiraum habe sieht es evtl wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> Momentan gibt es nur Fertigfutter das
> a) billig sein muss( Meine Güte kostet ein 150m2 Bungalow Neubau Geld, bin aus allen Wolken gefallen)
> b) fangen sollte.
> 
> Leider habe ich da noch nicht das passende gefunden und bin weiter auf der Suche. Gefangen haben alle allerdings habe ich zu keinem 100% vertrauen.



Ist so mein Ding mit dem Rumspielen von Mehlen. Stimmt der Angeplatz ist das Zeugs auch nicht sooo unwichtig.

Ich mache da aber wirklich viel. Eben gerade alles gesiebt, dann Mehle nach Geschmack, Farbe und Gewicht eingesetzt. Gegenkontrolle durch Abschmecken (Geschmack>Geruch), alles zuckersüß, aber keine übertriebene Bindung über Zucker, sondern durch Coprah Melasse. Dann Wasser in 4 Stufen zugegeben, gaaaaanz vorsichtig, weil die Komponenten im MIX alle furchtbar binden. Ich hab dann fast zuviel Wasser auf einen Kilogramm gegeben, ging aber nochmal gut. Futterball dann ungesiebt in die Toilette geschmissen. Ball braucht bei einer moderaten Bindestufe in der Summe 10 Sekunden Auflösezeit. Das war bei relativ leichtem Druck.

Ich musste leider feststellen, das dass Klo nicht genug Wasser führt, der Ball sank aber trotz Bindestufe relativ langsam, weil ich eine Geheimwaffe besitze, um Futter bis hin zu schwimmend zu kreieren. Er sank aber smart, wie ein Blatt im Herbst. Bonus für weichen Schlamm. Jetzt werde ich gleich Final sieben, gaaaaaaaanz dezent Nachfeuchten, rote Partikel beigeben, dann Maisschrot in heißem Wasser sich weich ziehen lassen. Morgen schnell noch Mais als Joker zu den toten Maden und Würmern holen. Möglicherweise noch Würmer, sind aber bei Stillwasserbrassen nicht so hoch im Kurs, da knallen Madenbündel besser. Weizen/Hanf als Spotmix stehen bereit. Pellets habe ich nicht mehr, sind aber auch keine so wichtige Grundlage.

Die Wohnung riecht extrem nach Honig, das hatte ich auch noch hinzugegeben. Salz lasse ich weg. Irgendwas fehlt noch! 

Achso, der Kostenpunkt:

Ein Kilo fertiges Futter meiner eigenen Kreation kostet mich im Schnitt nicht mehr als 1,40€. Ich bin auch deswegen zum Selbstmischen übergegangen. Fertiges Futter übertrumpfe ich jetzt schon (bis auf die wirklich durchdachten Produkte, die sind faktisch auf selber Basis meiner Ideen erstellt), nur halt für Stillwasser und Kleinfisch. Jetzt arbeite ich mich zu Großfisch vor und optimiere dann für Strömung und Bodenverhältnisse. Vielleicht noch nen Rotaugenmix, dann bin ich durch.

Wer kaum Zeit hat, sollte fertig Kaufen, wer viel Angelt und gerne Experimentiert, MUSS Futter selber Mischen. Das ist ne endlos geile Sache.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die sind wie die Friedfischangler, einfach Schlauer!


Harhar, muss auch mal ab und zu gesagt werden!


----------



## Seele

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Irgendwas fehlt noch




Die Priese Safran


----------



## Xianeli

Wie ich sagte. Du betreibst da eine Wissenschaft  ^^ 

Aber schön, nur so findet man Dinge heraus die man sonst nie erfahren würde. Ich denke mal das Futtermischungen auf ähnliche Weise enstanden sind. 

Also: ich nehme dann 5 kg Brasse Speziale


----------



## Xianeli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Irgendwas fehlt noch!



Süße hast du genug, Salz fände ich nicht produktiv in diesem Mix. Evtl ein schönes aromatisches Gewürz


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mache da aber wirklich viel. Eben gerade alles gesiebt, dann Mehle nach Geschmack, Farbe und Gewicht eingesetzt. Gegenkontrolle durch Abschmecken (Geschmack>Geruch), alles zuckersüß, aber keine übertriebene Bindung über Zucker, sondern durch Coprah Melasse. Dann Wasser in 4 Stufen zugegeben, gaaaaanz vorsichtig, weil die Komponenten im MIX alle furchtbar binden. Ich hab dann fast zuviel Wasser auf einen Kilogramm gegeben, ging aber nochmal gut. Futterball dann ungesiebt in die Toilette geschmissen. Ball braucht bei einer moderaten Bindestufe in der Summe 10 Sekunden Auflösezeit. Das war bei relativ leichtem Druck.
> 
> Ich musste leider feststellen, das dass Klo nicht genug Wasser führt, der Ball sank aber trotz Bindestufe relativ langsam, weil ich eine Geheimwaffe besitze, um Futter bis hin zu schwimmend zu kreieren. Er sank aber smart, wie ein Blatt im Herbst. Bonus für weichen Schlamm. Jetzt werde ich gleich Final sieben, gaaaaaaaanz dezent Nachfeuchten, rote Partikel beigeben, dann Maisschrot in heißem Wasser sich weich ziehen lassen. Morgen schnell noch Mais als Joker zu den toten Maden und Würmern holen. Möglicherweise noch Würmer, sind aber bei Stillwasserbrassen nicht so hoch im Kurs, da knallen Madenbündel besser. Weizen/Hanf als Spotmix stehen bereit. Pellets habe ich nicht mehr, sind aber auch keine so wichtige Grundlage.
> Wer kaum Zeit hat, sollte fertig Kaufen, wer viel Angelt und gerne Experimentiert, MUSS Futter selber Mischen. Das ist ne endlos geile Sache.



Unglaublich, Mrs. Minimax scherzt immer, ob ich für die Döbel nicht mal ein Trüffelrisotto kochen möchte. Sie ahnt nicht, wie nah sie bei der Wahrheit liegt.

Aber, mit der Welt der Futterzutaten ists wie mit Gewürzen, Aquarellfarben und anderen kreativen Mitteln: Ohne sehr viel Erfahrung und Übung steht man da wies Mandelr vorm Sterz. Einfach drauflosmischen oder die Paniermehl-Haferflocekne-Vanillezuckerpampe zurechtwürgen bringt nix. Ich hab ein zwie fertigmischungen, denen ich vertraue (rein psychologisch, wohlgemerkt, ich könnte deeren Eigenschaften nicht verläßlich beschreiben, und denen ich verschiedene Beimengungen beifüge.
Das ist natürlich nichts gegen die ausgeklüglete Pharmazie eines echten Futterapothekers.


----------



## Seele

Ich glaube manche wären froh wenn ihre Futtermischung so ausgiebig getestet wurde.


----------



## Xianeli

Seele schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche wären froh wenn ihre Futtermischung so ausgiebig getestet wurde.



Sind wir mal ehrlich.. mehr ist ja auch fast nicht mehr drin. Das erinnert mich ein wenig an eine Spongebob Episode... Du musst das Futter spüren, du musst es riechen, du musst es fühlen, sei eins mit dem Futter 

@Minimax sei froh das du wenigstens 2 Sorten hast denen du vertraust. Bin ich leider noch weit von weg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Macht euch ruhig lustig. 



Seele schrieb:


> Die Priese Safran



Hab Honig im Futter, die Partikel (Hanf,Weizen) hab ich in Anis über Nacht in der Thermoskanne fertig gemacht. Tatsächlich riechen diese Beigaben intensiver, als pure Gewürze ins Futter gegeben. Diese sind zwar gaaaaaanz toll im ersten Moment, du brauchst aber ne recht große Menge, wodurch das Futter nur noch Grauenhaft schmeckt (wie beim Kochen). Ich hab jede meiner Futtermischungen abgeschleckt. Außerhalb von Koriander, Curry und Zimt wurde der Rest Oma zur Verfügung zum Kochen gestellt, taugt nichts. Meine Zunge ist auch noch nicht so weit, neue Dinge zu Testen.



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte. Du betreibst da eine Wissenschaft  ^^
> 
> Aber schön, nur so findet man Dinge heraus die man sonst nie erfahren würde. Ich denke mal das Futtermischungen auf ähnliche Weise enstanden sind.
> 
> Also: ich nehme dann 5 kg Brasse Speziale



Wenn ich mit meinen Tests fertig bin, schicke ich den Ükels mal ein Kilogramm der Wahl auf das Gewässer und den Zielfisch abgestimmtes Futter zu. Ich muss das alles aber noch Finalisieren. Menge der Wasserzugabe, samt Partikel etc., da muss man ja vieles Separat herrichten, sonst ist das alles nur halb gekonnt. Ist ja bei Maisschrot so ne Sache. Macht keinen Sinn schnell mal am See mit Wasser im Futter angesetzt, die Dinger sind Knüppelhart, das will kein Fisch, wenn er Satt ist. Du musst ihn überzeugen zu Fressen, das geht nur mit weichen Zugaben. Ergon entweder einen Abend vorher den MIX fertig machen oder zufüttern. Du musst aber noch Sieben, zu Groß darf der Kram dann nicht sein. Hast du bei roten Partikeln aus Ungarn so, diese sind größer als handelsübliche, gehen nicht mehr durch 4 Millimeter-Maschen. Über Nacht werden sie im etwas feuchteren Futter durchaus weich, im Regelfall muss man aber Nachfeuchten und erneut sieben, du kriegst dann aber nichts mehr sauber verarbeitet. Da brauche ich noch angenehme Lösungen. Oder ne Bedienungsanleitung?! 


Xianeli schrieb:


> Süße hast du genug, Salz fände ich nicht produktiv in diesem Mix. Evtl ein schönes aromatisches Gewürz



Hoooooooooooonig. Salz sollte schon rein, aber erstens ist das Basismehl schon recht geschmackvoll, zweitens will ich das Erstmal testen. Probiere mal Pommes ohne Salz aus, selbes gilt für Knabberzeugs. Geschmacksverstärker wie kein zweiter Zusatz. Selbes gilt für Vanille, wo alle immer eine süße Geschichte mit Verbinden. Vanille ist herb und ebenso ein Geschmacksverstärker. Leider recht teuer und der Kunstkrams (Vanillin) auch nicht so Pralle. Hat mit der eigentliche Duftnote und Geschmack wenig zu tun.


Am Ende werde ich darüber auch Bücher schreiben, keine Sorge.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Unglaublich, Mrs. Minimax scherzt immer, ob ich für die Döbel nicht mal ein Trüffelrisotto kochen möchte. Sie ahnt nicht, wie nah sie bei der Wahrheit liegt.
> 
> Aber, mit der Welt der Futterzutaten ists wie mit Gewürzen, Aquarellfarben und anderen kreativen Mitteln: Ohne sehr viel Erfahrung und Übung steht man da wies Mandelr vorm Sterz. Einfach drauflosmischen oder die Paniermehl-Haferflocekne-Vanillezuckerpampe zurechtwürgen bringt nix. Ich hab ein zwie fertigmischungen, denen ich vertraue (rein psychologisch, wohlgemerkt, ich könnte deeren Eigenschaften nicht verläßlich beschreiben, und denen ich verschiedene Beimengungen beifüge.
> Das ist natürlich nichts gegen die ausgeklüglete Pharmazie eines echten Futterapothekers.



Ich sach dir wat mien Jung. Ich habe Jahre gebraucht um dieses Verständnis bis hier hin zu entwickeln und stehe noch ganz am Anfang. Mittlerweile kann ich die Steuerung von Futterwolken beeinflussen und nachvollziehen, kann mich auch über Teamangler diverser Firmen lustig machen, was sie für einen Schwachsinn erzählen. Ich kenne die Wirkweisen von Hanfmehl zu bindigen Mixen oder Melassen und Biskuitmehlen und dem richtige Ansetzen von Wasser im Verhältnis dazu. Welche Mehle als Grund tauben, welche als Aktivator gelten, welche Geschmack und Farbe bringen, wo auch Probleme zu erwarten sind.

Beispielsweise fettige Keksmehle. Die haben vom Duft und Geschmack her eine Wirkung, du fällst vom Hocker. Das ist dermaßen Krass, das ich aufpassen muss, nicht aus dem Fass zu fressen, worin es gelagert ist. Beide Sorten (Schoki, Vani) sind der Eigenschaften her gleich, binden extrem stark ab, schlimmer noch als Paniermehl. Die Basis muss also weniger Bindig sein und den MIX überhaupt erstmal aufbauen (Kosten, Volumen), danach kannst du dich entscheiden, ob du das Futter schwerer machen willst (Maismehle idr.) oder leichter (Rübsenmehl,Weizenkleiegedönse). Wolken oder nicht?! Farbe und Geschmack?! Herbe Ergänzungen wie braunes Kokosmehl, Hanfmehl, Coprah Melasse (riecht herb, schmeckt süß) können da hilfreich sein. 

Am Ende sind aber 4 Dinge entscheidend:


Wie soll das Futter arbeiten und wo
Wie soll es schmecken
Wie soll es riechen
Welche Farbe soll es haben (am schwersten)
Nimmste Maismehl, das Wolkt, macht das Futter schwer (was wiegt mehr, 1 Kilo Gold oder 1 Kilo Feder als Gedankengang) und bindet nicht. Gut für Rotaugen und Kleinfisch, Flachwasser oder schnelles Angeln. Will ich Brassen, nehme ich den Bruder, das Polenta. Schwer, keine Bindung, bildet aber KEINE Wolken. Das Prinzip der weiteren Mehle bildet sich aus diesen Herangehensweisen ab. Und für dieses ganze Wissen bezahlst du Geld, das Sammelt sich dann in einer Tüte von Herstellern. Mal besser, öfters schlechter, aber irgendwie am Ende des Tages schon.


----------



## Xianeli

Wurden ja schon in Honig gebadet, dann brauch ich auf den Pommes kein Salz mehr 
Mein Geheimtipp Wenn es salzig sein soll: geröstete Gemüsebrühe  

Ein Kilo klingt nicht verkehrt. Würde es definitiv testen wollen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Wurden ja schon in Honig gebadet, dann brauch ich auf den Pommes kein Salz mehr
> Mein Geheimtipp Wenn es salzig sein soll: geröstete Gemüsebrühe
> 
> Ein Kilo klingt nicht verkehrt. Würde es definitiv testen wollen



Maggi wird ja oft immer in den Raum geworfen. Ist ja nischt anderes wie Bockshornklee und Liebstöckl. Nur wesentlich intensiver als die Gewürze. Mit Maggi attackiere ich die Fische im Hafen im November/Dezember beim Stippen auf Rotaugen zwischen den Booten. 

Man kann am Ende des Tages sovieles machen, manches ist auch absolut übertrieben. Ich Frage jemande aber auch nicht, warum er seine Felgen poliert und den Spoiler in Szene setzen muss. Macht halt uuuuuuuuuuuuuuultra viel Spaß. Es gibt beim Lockfutter auch diverse landesweite Unterschiede. In England läuft das Fischmehl extrem, was die Angler dort so etabliert haben, während in Italien der vielen Plantagen für Zitrusfrüchte solche Aromen richtig Klasse sind. In kalten Ländern laufen würzige Sachen besser als Süß.

In Deutschland? Keine Ahnung, wir könnten vielleicht mit Paragraphen anfüttern, ist ja hier ne recht verbreitete Sache mit Regeln zu hantieren.


----------



## Xianeli

Ja Maggi ist der Klassiker. Aber fand die Frequenz doch größer bei gerösteter Gemüsebrühe. Warum und weshalb ? Ich weiß es nicht. 

Hatte es mal zur Not genutzt da weder Salz noch Maggi vorhanden war und war echt erstaunt. Noch erstaunter als mein Futter mit Gewürzgurkenwasser angemischt  natürlich auch mit Erfolg mit Gewürzgurken als Köder geangelt. 
Bin da bei den Köchen. Warum mit Wasser ablöschen wenn ich etwas mit Geschmack nehmen kann ? 

Pauschal würde ich das so nicht sagen. Kenne Gewässer da geht Zitroniges Aroma immer gut und da ist weit und breit nix in der Nähe. An meinem Gewässer gehen keine fischmehle, an dem anderen nur Fischmehle.
In England kann ich mir auch vorstellen das generell viel fischig gefüttert wird und darum die Fische darauf so anspringen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja Maggi ist der Klassiker. Aber fand die Frequenz doch größer bei gerösteter Gemüsebrühe. Warum und weshalb ? Ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> Hatte es mal zur Not genutzt da weder Salz noch Maggi vorhanden war und war echt erstaunt. Noch erstaunter als mein Futter mit Gewürzgurkenwasser angemischt  natürlich auch mit Erfolg mit Gewürzgurken als Köder geangelt.
> Bin da bei den Köchen. Warum mit Wasser ablöschen wenn ich etwas mit Geschmack nehmen kann ?
> 
> Pauschal würde ich das so nicht sagen. Kenne Gewässer da geht Zitroniges Aroma immer gut und da ist weit und breit nix in der Nähe. An meinem Gewässer gehen keine fischmehle, an dem anderen nur Fischmehle.
> In England kann ich mir auch vorstellen das generell viel fischig gefüttert wird und darum die Fische darauf so anspringen



Du musst da nur fix was differenzieren, ich meine Tests aufgrund von Hegefischen/Veranstaltungen, wo diese Eindrücke gewonnen wurden. Alleine am See auf weiter Flur klappt vieles, du hast ja alles für dich. Sitzen 100 Leute neben dir, hat der Fisch die Wahl. Beim Geruch bin ich mittlerweile sowieso etwas verhaltener Mittlerweile, weil sich die Aromen auch nur mit der Windrichtung und Bewegung des Wassers gut ausbreiten. Wenn ich am Ufer auf 10 Meter bei Gegenwind Angle, wie viele Fische habe ich dann vor der Brust?!

Im Fluss ist das noch dramatischer. Mich würde da auch ne Studie zu interessieren, denn Fangen tue ich nicht weniger (eher mehr) bei Veranstaltungen oder Privat als andere Menschen. Ich denke der Geschmack und Farbe sind entscheidender. Ne Zuckmückenlarve riecht ja auch nicht unter den Achseln, trotzdem finden die Fische Wege zu diesen Häppchen. (Zuck, Zuck, Bewegung, Farbe)


----------



## Kauli11

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Futterball dann ungesiebt in die Toilette geschmissen.



FF, du bist der Hit. 

Kaufst dir für teures Geld verschiedene Mehle und schmeisst sie dann in die Toilette. 

Schmeiss doch sofort dein Geld ins Klo. 

Sorry, aber der musste jetzt sein. 

Du machst dir richtig viel Gedanken, finde ich gut.


----------



## hanzz

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ne Zuckmückenlarve riecht ja auch nicht unter den Achseln


Getestet oder irgendwo aufgeschnappt ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Schmeiss doch sofort dein Geld ins Klo. .



Hatte ich heute quasi, hab auf Klodeckel angesessen. 



hanzz schrieb:


> Getestet oder irgendwo aufgeschnappt ?



Natürlich getestet. Ab und an zieh ich solche Schlawiner raus, da wird jeder Millimeter untersucht. Von Geruch nichts zu vernehmen, dran Schlecken wollte ich allerdings nicht, vielleicht schmeckts ja?!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
bei mir ists ja zur Zeit eher schleppend, auch weil ich kaum ans Wasser komme. Spiegelbildlich ist auch mein Konsumverhalten kümmerlich. Ein bescheidenes Päckchen mit ein paar meiner heißgeliebten Carbon Feeder Barbed von Drennan, ein weiteres -nach einer Woche Wartezeit plus drei Tage wg. zweitem Zustellversuch- mit Wirbelperlen und den guten Grippastops enthielt lediglich die Perlen: Die Stops werden mir kostenlos nachgeliefert, nur Wann? sehr ärgerlich, denn die sind knapp bei mir. Das nächste mal werde ich gleich in England bestellen.
hg
Minmax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> bei mir ists ja zur Zeit eher schleppend, auch weil ich kaum ans Wasser komme. Spiegelbildlich ist auch mein Konsumverhalten kümmerlich. Ein bescheidenes Päckchen mit ein paar meiner heißgeliebten Carbon Feeder Barbed von Drennan, ein weiteres -nach einer Woche Wartezeit plus drei Tage wg. zweitem Zustellversuch- mit Wirbelperlen und den guten Grippastops enthielt lediglich die Perlen: Die Stops werden mir kostenlos nachgeliefert, nur Wann? sehr ärgerlich, denn die sind knapp bei mir. Das nächste mal werde ich gleich in England bestellen.
> hg
> Minmax



Ich würde gerne direkt nach England umziehen. 

Bin auch gerade dabei neue Rollen zu suchen passend für meine Bedürfnisse, natürlich hat nur ein Händler die beiden Schmuckstück im Sortiment, wo ich noch nie bestellt habe.

Und morgen geht's wieder zum feedern auf Schlamm, wird sicherlich sehr interessant.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade dabei neue Rollen zu suchen passend für meine Bedürfnisse, natürlich hat nur ein Händler die beiden Schmuckstück im Sortiment, wo ich noch nie bestellt habe



Oha, worum handelts sich den bei denen, und warum fiel dein wohlwollender Blick auf sie?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich brauche Rollen mit hohem Schnureinzug, sie sollten des Handling willen aber nicht schwerer als 300 Gramm sein. Ich will beim feedern auf distanz auf 80m Fischen. Dann noch für die Bombrod ne passende Rolle mit Einzug von 95cm für schnelles Ansitzen.

Wird ne Shimano Sahara 2500 HGS (?) und ne Browning Backfire 430 werden. Ab 40 Metern werfen ist es mit kleinen Rollen einfach nur ätzend.


----------



## Minimax

Die Sahara ist schnell, hab grad mal geguckt, es gibt jeweils Versionen mit 91 bzw sogar 99cm. Da flitzt das Körbchen in Gleitfahrt über die Wellen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Sahara ist schnell, hab grad mal geguckt, es gibt jeweils Versionen mit 91 bzw sogar 99cm. Da flitzt das Körbchen in Gleitfahrt über die Wellen



Was bei 80m immernoch viel viel Kurbeln bedeuted. Die Exage ist ist der Vorgänger, da habe ich 82cm Einzug. Die Übersetzung ist bei der Sahara höher dafür bleibt die Rolle (kleiner body) handlich. Fairer Deal.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe mir im Sommer fürs Highspeedspinnfischen auf Rapfen eine Legalis LT in der schnellen Variante mit 87cm/6,2 zu 1 angeschafft. Sehr schick, aber für das normale
Spinnen zu schnell. Und fürs Feedern doch sehr filigran. Naja, nächstes Jahr dann wieder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Sommer fürs Highspeedspinnfischen auf Rapfen eine Legalis LT in der schnellen Variante mit 87cm/6,2 zu 1 angeschafft. Sehr schick, aber für das normale
> Spinnen zu schnell. Und fürs Feedern doch sehr filigran. Naja, nächstes Jahr dann wieder.



Hey, die Rolle ist ja noch leichter. Wahnsinn, wie sich der Markt dahingehend entwickelt, mir solls aber recht sein, bei schweren Ruten/Rollen kriege ich Anfälle. Und nach nunmehr Feedern mit teils schweren Gewichten hatte ich bei Rollen im Segment bis 60€ keine Probleme, nicht eine Einzige ging mir Flöten. Ich bin beim Angelgerät aber auch nicht so wählerisch, es ist Arbeitsgerät und muss das Machen, was ich abverlange. Fertig ab.


----------



## Minimax

Wobei, irgendwann geht die Balance flöten. Für ne richtige 11´ plus Rute wär mir die Legalis zu leicht. Ich mag ja auch gerne die alten Rollenhalterringe, so das man den
Schwerpunkt noch ändern kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei, irgendwann geht die Balance flöten. Für ne richtige 11´ plus Rute wär mir die Legalis zu leicht. Ich mag ja auch gerne die alten Rollenhalterringe, so das man den
> Schwerpunkt noch ändern kann.



Findest du?

Beim Feedern liegt die Rute ab, beim Matchfischen genauso. Meine ganzen Stöcke wiegen auch um die 280g, was mit diesen Rollengewichten gut harmonisiert. Ist aber auch ne Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## Minimax

Vermutlich ists auch ne Gewöhnungsfrage. An meinem Grundruten (Leichte Feeder, Avons, alle 11´, alle unterhalb 200g) verwende ich standardmässig alte Longbow 30, die whoppende 370 auf die waage bringen- ich fühl mich wohl damit.
Bei meinen Posenruten bin ich pienziger: An meiner Geliebten Acolyte 13´ 150g hängt ne pin mit 270g- da stimmt die Balance, und das muss ich auc, da ich sie beim trotten den ganzen tag in der Hand halte.
Bei meiner neuen Wunderavon (Review kommt noch) finde die Longbow eigentlich nicht deplaziert, aber hätte doch gerne was schlankeres, aber muss auf jden fall Freilauf haben- nur zeig mir mal ne leichte kleine Freilauf, die qualimässig (und ästhetisch) an diese Rute darf. Bei den kleinen Shimanos bin ich nach ner schlechten Erfahrung skeptisch.

Edit: Aber das sind natürlich alles Lösungen für meine Angelei und meine Gewässer- Distanz, und damit Übersetzung und Einzug spielt für mich z.B. keine Rolle, ich benötige eher Robustheit, Kompaktheit unter beengten und dreckigen Verhältnissen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hab mir gerade ne neue Feederrute von Guru angesehen. Schlappe 459€, richtiger Schnapper. So langsam drehen die Hersteller durch....


----------



## Tobias85

Ran an den Speck, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts!  Nein, im Ernst, ich verstehe ja, dass manche Produkte eine lange Entwicklungsphase brauchen und das Geld dafür muss ja auch wieder reinkommen, aber ob diese Rute jetzt so viel Mehrwert bietet, dass der 3-4fache Preis gegenüber einfachen Feederruten gerechtfertigt ist, bezweifle ich jetzt einfach mal.

Ich habs heut wieder an meinen Bach geschafft, wollte ein paar Döbel dropshotten mit Wurm und leicht verbesserter Montage zur besseren Bissausbeute. Die Döbel bzw. eigentlich die Barsche haben mir aber nen gehörigen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht: 10 kleine Barsche und genau 0 Döbel, und das in vielleicht ner halben Stunde. Achja, und dann war da noch dieser eine Hecht, der meinte, sich auf meinen Wurm am 14er Haken stürzen zu müssen und dem das monofile Vorfach nach einer Minute "Drill" dann doch nachgab. Bisschen enttäuschend war es schon so ganz ohne Döbel und dann noch der Verlust des Bonusfischs, dafür ging die Taktik mit losem Haken im Springerknoten auf und die Fehlbisse gingen gen Null. Wenn die Döbel wieder da sind, bin ich vorbereitet! 


Mal was anderes, vielleicht auch speziell an Christoph: Meint ihr, es lohnt diese Saison noch, sich nen ganzen Sack Weizen zu besorgen? Ich lese ja immernoch fleißig mit (auch im 16er Haken), auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit etwas schreibfaul war. Die Aussicht auf schöne dicke Herbstrotaugen auf (aromatisierten) Weizen macht mich ja schon ein wenig heiß, nur so oft werde ich wohl in den nächsten zwei Monaten nicht ans Wasser kommen. Daher bin ich am schwanken, ob ich mir 25kg ausm Markt holen sollte, oder ob nicht Weizen kiloweise nach Bedarf aus dem Supermarkt ausreichend ist. Ist Weizen wirklich so effekiv und auch selektiv auf die größeren Rotaugen ab 25cm? Dann würd ich wohl öfter damit los und würde mir mal nen Sack gönnen.


----------



## Tobias85

hattet ihr jetzt eigentlich ein Ükel-Treffen im Frühjahr? Ich war ja ne lange Zeit ganz abstinent und hab erst neulich den Thread dazu gefunden. Aber ich bin beim lesen nicht so schlau draus geworden, ob das nun stattfand oder nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, vielleicht auch speziell an Christoph: Meint ihr, es lohnt diese Saison noch, sich nen ganzen Sack Weizen zu besorgen? Ich lese ja immernoch fleißig mit (auch im 16er Haken), auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit etwas schreibfaul war. Die Aussicht auf schöne dicke Herbstrotaugen auf (aromatisierten) Weizen macht mich ja schon ein wenig heiß, nur so oft werde ich wohl in den nächsten zwei Monaten nicht ans Wasser kommen. Daher bin ich am schwanken, ob ich mir 25kg ausm Markt holen sollte, oder ob nicht Weizen kiloweise nach Bedarf aus dem Supermarkt ausreichend ist. Ist Weizen wirklich so effekiv und auch selektiv auf die größeren Rotaugen ab 25cm? Dann würd ich wohl öfter damit los und würde mir mal nen Sack gönnen.



Weizen ist mein Favorit mittlerweile, wenn keine Maden/Pinkies/Caster im Haus sind, schlägt Hanf und Mais in meinen Augen auch. Gerade wegen seiner einfachen Lagerung willen, aber auch de einfachen Herstellung. Über Nacht mit irgendeinem Aroma in der Thermoskanne angesetzt kann er sofort genutzt werden, geht gut über den Haken. Bisher habe ich an Gewässern, wo er eher unbekannt war stets größere Fische gefangen. Gewöhnen sich die Flossenträger an das neue Angebot, wird die Ausbeute aber zwangsläufig auch mal kleiner. Besonders selektiv ist er wegen der Größe nicht, die Tendenz meiner Fänge zeigt aber eine gewisse Resonanz besserer Exemplare auf.

Wenn du 25 Kilogramm einlagern kannst, leg dir nen Sack zu. Mein Vorrat steht jetzt seit 2 Jahren im Angelzimmer. Dosenmais muss man immer zeitnah verbrauchen, Hanf wird ranzig, Weizen kann man bei dem Preis und Vorrat auch einfach ins Gewässer nach dem Ansitz hauen oder im kalten Wasser bedeckt zuhause stehen lassen. Dann wird er sehr buttrig und fermentiert, riecht streng, ist aber genauso fängig. Rein vom praktischen her ist es ein Topköder. Mann muss ihm nur Zeit und Vertrauen schenken, Lebendköder sind nach wie vor die Nummer 1 wenn es um die schlichte Menge der Ausbeute geht. An Maden und Pinkies kommt halt nichts vorbei.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bisschen enttäuschend war es schon so ganz ohne Döbel und dann noch der Verlust des Bonusfischs, dafür ging die Taktik mit losem Haken im Springerknoten auf und die Fehlbisse gingen gen Null. Wenn die Döbel wieder da sind, bin ich vorbereitet!



Nabend Tobias,
schön von Dir zu lesen, und Petri zu den Barschen- ich erinnere mich an deinen Paternosterdöbelbericht. Zwischendurch habe ich das mal an meinem Flüsschen probiert und auch Kleinbarsche geerntet. Der Wurmpaternoster für Barsche ist ja klassisch und bereits genauso beschrieben wurde zu einer Zeit als das Wort "Dropshot" wohl eher mit irgendeiner grausamen Spezialmunition für Kolonialkriege assoziiert worden wäre. Jedenfalls sind bei mir die Döbel grade wieder mal eingeschnappt- vielleicht wenns mal wieder regnerischer wird, und das Waser sich etwas antrübt. Wie sieht Färbung und Wasserstand an Deiner Stelle aus?

Ja, es gab ein kleines Ükeltreffen Anfang Juni in Berlin, an Daci7, Kochtopf und ich teilgenommen haben. Die Sache lief etwas aus dem Ruder, deswegen ist Kochtopf im Zeugenschutzprogramm, hat ne neue Identität und kann hier auch leider nicht mehr posten. Daci7 musste, wie er geschrieben hat, zumindest den Job wechseln und lebt jetzt im Rheinland. Ich selbst war den ganzen August im Knast.
Spass beiseite, wir haben uns hier in Berlin getroffen, und es war ein wunderbar relaxter ANgelabend an der Spree, mit wenig Fisch, viel Geschnatter und einzwei Kannen. Sehr schöne Sache.

@Fantastic Fishing: Stolzer Preis- andrerseits, wenn man sich mal angugckt was die Fliegenjungs sich so andrehen lassen, ist da auch Luft nach oben. Ich finds gut, wenn so utopisch teure Friedfischruten entwickelt werden- falls da irgend ein wirklich gutes Knowhow abgesehen vom Namen drinsteckt, wird es sicher in den nächsten Jahren auch in erträgliche Preisrregionen "runtersickern"?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Stolzer Preis- andrerseits, wenn man sich mal angugckt was die Fliegenjungs sich so andrehen lassen, ist da auch Luft nach oben. Ich finds gut, wenn so utopisch teure Friedfischruten entwickelt werden- falls da irgend ein wirklich gutes Knowhow abgesehen vom Namen drinsteckt, wird es sicher in den nächsten Jahren auch in erträgliche Preisrregionen "runtersickern"?



Mittlerweile sind die Blanks bei 100 € Ruten so gut, ich wüsste nicht, was besser werden soll. Sehr spezielles Gerät kann vielleicht noch etwas mehr Geld kosten, aber gefühlt geht es nur noch um weniger Gewicht.

Der Netto Produktionspreis wäre interessant.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Netto Produktionspreis wäre interessant.



Da muss man aber fair sein. Vergiss nicht, das um den Speziellen "Guru-Orange" Farbton hinzukriegen unbedingt Partikel aus den Saturnringen in den Lack gemischt werden müssen. Den muss die Firma jedes Jahr mit ner Rakete mit so nem Greifarm aus dem Weltall holen. Das läppert sich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Da muss man aber fair sein. Vergiss nicht, das um den Speziellen "Guru-Orange" Farbton hinzukriegen unbedingt Partikel aus den Saturnringen in den Lack gemischt werden müssen. Den muss die Firma jedes Jahr mit ner Rakete mit so nem Greifarm aus dem Weltall holen. Das läppert sich.



Ich fische ja die Browning Black Magic LM, dessen Nachfolger selbes Blank hat und mal fix 75% mehr kostet. Da ging es aber eher zum Erdkern, anders kann ich mir diese bodenlose Unverschämtheit nicht erklären. 

Im Endeffekt ist es aber das Wert, was der Kunde zahlt. Der Trend bei Futterkörben geht ja auch zum Stückpreis von über 3 €.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weizen ist mein Favorit mittlerweile, wenn keine Maden/Pinkies/Caster im Haus sind, schlägt Hanf und Mais in meinen Augen auch. Gerade wegen seiner einfachen Lagerung willen, aber auch de einfachen Herstellung. Über Nacht mit irgendeinem Aroma in der Thermoskanne angesetzt kann er sofort genutzt werden, geht gut über den Haken. Bisher habe ich an Gewässern, wo er eher unbekannt war stets größere Fische gefangen. Gewöhnen sich die Flossenträger an das neue Angebot, wird die Ausbeute aber zwangsläufig auch mal kleiner. Besonders selektiv ist er wegen der Größe nicht, die Tendenz meiner Fänge zeigt aber eine gewisse Resonanz besserer Exemplare auf.
> 
> Wenn du 25 Kilogramm einlagern kannst, leg dir nen Sack zu. Mein Vorrat steht jetzt seit 2 Jahren im Angelzimmer. Dosenmais muss man immer zeitnah verbrauchen, Hanf wird ranzig, Weizen kann man bei dem Preis und Vorrat auch einfach ins Gewässer nach dem Ansitz hauen oder im kalten Wasser bedeckt zuhause stehen lassen. Dann wird er sehr buttrig und fermentiert, riecht streng, ist aber genauso fängig. Rein vom praktischen her ist es ein Topköder. Mann muss ihm nur Zeit und Vertrauen schenken, Lebendköder sind nach wie vor die Nummer 1 wenn es um die schlichte Menge der Ausbeute geht. An Maden und Pinkies kommt halt nichts vorbei.




Gut, das hat mich überzeugt.  Mir gehts ja nicht um schiere Ausbeute sondern darum, die Durchschittsgröße anzuheben. Macht mir dann halt doch einfach mehr Spaß, als nur so 10er/15er Rotaugen rauszuheben. Also wird ein Sack besorgt.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fische ja die Browning Black Magic LM, dessen Nachfolger selbes Blank hat und mal fix 75% mehr kostet. Da ging es aber eher zum Erdkern, anders kann ich mir diese bodenlose Unverschämtheit nicht erklären.
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist es aber das Wert, was der Kunde zahlt. Der Trend bei Futterkörben geht ja auch zum Stückpreis von über 3 €.



Deswegen denke ich auch über Eigenbau nach, wenn ich das Feedern dann weiter intensivieren werde. Ich denke, wenn man mal ne halbe Stunde durch den Baumarkt bummelt, findet sich da sicher einiges Brauchbares. Bin sowieso wieder viel zu selten im Baumarkt gewesen in letzter Zeit, wäre ein guter Grund, da mal wieder hinzufahren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Das ist doch heute üblichen,  der Markt verlangt den Preis,der von einen hinreichenden Gruppe gezahlt wird.

Die Kalkulation ist zumindest bei einem Großteil der Produkte von den Produktionskosten entkoppelt.

Ich finde es auch schwierig, wenn mir ein Verkäufer erklären will, das mein ganzes bemühen hoffnungslos sei, wenn ich nicht ein Vermögen für Rute xy ausgeben würde. 

Da mach ich zu. Einige dieser Läden suche ich gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Deswegen denke ich auch über Eigenbau nach, wenn ich das Feedern dann weiter intensivieren werde. Ich denke, wenn man mal ne halbe Stunde durch den Baumarkt bummelt, findet sich da sicher einiges Brauchbares. Bin sowieso wieder viel zu selten im Baumarkt gewesen in letzter Zeit, wäre ein guter Grund, da mal wieder hinzufahren



Da wäre mir der Aufwand wieder zu hoch, zumal es recht nette Körbe auch im Rahmen annehmbarer Preisgestaltung gibt. Je nach Gewässer und Wurfweite kannst du offene Drahtkörbe auch Knicken und Plastekörper oder "Patrone" selber Bauen ist nicht so leicht. Es sind ja Stand der Dinge nur Platzhirsche und Edelmarken, die den Bogen recht stark Überspannen. (Browning nicht, die sind tatsächlich super, bis auf das Ding mit dieser einen Rutenserie)

Nen Lockenwickler mit Blei beschweren ist jedenfalls der schnellste Weg.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Tobias,
> schön von Dir zu lesen, und Petri zu den Barschen- ich erinnere mich an deinen Paternosterdöbelbericht. Zwischendurch habe ich das mal an meinem Flüsschen probiert und auch Kleinbarsche geerntet. Der Wurmpaternoster für Barsche ist ja klassisch und bereits genauso beschrieben wurde zu einer Zeit als das Wort "Dropshot" wohl eher mit irgendeiner grausamen Spezialmunition für Kolonialkriege assoziiert worden wäre. Jedenfalls sind bei mir die Döbel grade wieder mal eingeschnappt- vielleicht wenns mal wieder regnerischer wird, und das Waser sich etwas antrübt. Wie sieht Färbung und Wasserstand an Deiner Stelle aus?
> 
> Ja, es gab ein kleines Ükeltreffen Anfang Juni in Berlin, an Daci7, Kochtopf und ich teilgenommen haben. Die Sache lief etwas aus dem Ruder, deswegen ist Kochtopf im Zeugenschutzprogramm, hat ne neue Identität und kann hier auch leider nicht mehr posten. Daci7 musste, wie er geschrieben hat, zumindest den Job wechseln und lebt jetzt im Rheinland. Ich selbst war den ganzen August im Knast.
> Spass beiseite, wir haben uns hier in Berlin getroffen, und es war ein wunderbar relaxter ANgelabend an der Spree, mit wenig Fisch, viel Geschnatter und einzwei Kannen. Sehr schöne Sache.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing: Stolzer Preis- andrerseits, wenn man sich mal angugckt was die Fliegenjungs sich so andrehen lassen, ist da auch Luft nach oben. Ich finds gut, wenn so utopisch teure Friedfischruten entwickelt werden- falls da irgend ein wirklich gutes Knowhow abgesehen vom Namen drinsteckt, wird es sicher in den nächsten Jahren auch in erträgliche Preisrregionen "runtersickern"?



Das klingt nach nem sympathischen Zusammentreffen.  Wenn nächstes Jahr wieder was stattfindet und ich das zeitlich und finanziell einrichten kann, dann würd ich da auch zustoßen.

Mein Bach hat derzeit einen relativ niedrigen Wasserstand, Strömt aber zumindest nach dem Regen vor ein/zwei Wochen endlich wieder etwas stärker. Das Wasser war sehr klar, also ähnlich wie an deinem Flüsschen. Vor der Kanalunterführung hat sich einiges an Treibgut gesammelt (Laub und Entengrütze überwiegend), direkt im Eingang der Unterführung liegt die Wassertiefe dann so bei 1m und die Oberfläche ist frei, hier haben auch die meisten Barsche gebissen. Im Nachhinein meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass ich meine die Döbel dort immer bei angetrübtem Wasser gefangen habe. Vielleicht probiere ich es nach den ersten Regentagen dort mal mit döbelspezifischeren Ködern...Teige oder Frühstücksfleisch vielleicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Du kannst Weizen im Übrigen auch super am Haar an 1mm Baitbands anbieten, keine schlechte Option wenn die Rotaugen größer sind.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da wäre mir der Aufwand wieder zu hoch, zumal es recht nette Körbe auch im Rahmen annehmbarer Preisgestaltung gibt. Je nach Gewässer und Wurfweite kannst du offene Drahtkörbe auch Knicken und Plastekörper oder "Patrone" selber Bauen ist nicht so leicht. Es sind ja Stand der Dinge nur Platzhirsche und Edelmarken, die den Bogen recht stark Überspannen. (Browning nicht, die sind tatsächlich super, bis auf das Ding mit dieser einen Rutenserie)
> 
> Nen Lockenwickler mit Blei beschweren ist jedenfalls der schnellste Weg.



Naja für mich im teuren Zweitstudium macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich für 6€ zwei/drei Futterkörbe bekomme oder mir 15 bauen kann. Natürlich wirds schwieriger, wenn man z.B. an Window Feeder denkt, aber normale Draht- oder geschlossene Futterkörbe aus passenden Plastikrohren sind ja nicht das Problem. Und Zeit genug für sowas hab ich im Winter


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nen Lockenwickler mit Blei beschweren ist jedenfalls der schnellste Weg.



Die Lockenwicklerszene ist nicht stehen geblieben, jetzt haben die Damen ja so komische Erdnussflips in violett statt der alten Postboten-Empfangs-Röhrchen.
Es gibt aber ein spezialmaterial das mir aus dem Modellbau bekannt ist, aus dem sich prima Körbe machen lassen, gebt mir nen Augenblick zur Recherche


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja für mich im teuren Zweitstudium macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich für 6€ zwei/drei Futterkörbe bekomme oder mir 15 bauen kann. Natürlich wirds schwieriger, wenn man z.B. an Window Feeder denkt, aber normale Draht- oder geschlossene Futterkörbe aus passenden Plastikrohren sind ja nicht das Problem. Und Zeit genug für sowas hab ich im Winter



Ich Esse am Monatsende immer den Weizen, dafür investiere ich das Geld für Körbe. So unterschiedlich sind die Prioritäten.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kannst Weizen im Übrigen auch super am Haar an 1mm Baitbands anbieten, keine schlechte Option wenn die Rotaugen größer sind.



Danke für den Tipp! Das Bild erinnert mich direkt an folgendes Video:






Laut dem Bericht hängt der Wurm so besonders lange am/auf dem Haar und hält dem ganzen Kleinfischgezuppel problemlos stand. So soll man gezielt nach Größe sortieren können. Könnte ev.für dich auch Interessant sein, grad wo du es ja jetzt auf die dicken Brassen aus der Badewanne abgesehen hast.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich Esse am Monatsende immer den Weizen, dafür investiere ich das Geld für Körbe. So unterschiedlich sind die Prioritäten.



Weizen, Mais, Kuchenmehl, Reis, Frühstücksfleisch, Käse, Weissbrot, Lakritze, Shrimps...
also wenn ein Spinn- und ein Friedfischer mal mit ihrer Ausrüstung für ne Survival Woche in der Wildnis ausgesetzt werden, weiss ich wer überlebt.


.. und sogar zugenommen hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Das Bild erinnert mich direkt an folgendes Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laut dem Bericht hängt der Wurm so besonders lange am/auf dem Haar und hält dem ganzen Kleinfischgezuppel problemlos stand. So soll man gezielt nach Größe sortieren können. Könnte ev.für dich auch Interessant sein, grad wo du es ja jetzt auf die dicken Brassen aus der Badewanne abgesehen hast.



Kenne ich, sehe da aber keinen wirklichen Sinn drin. Einen großen Wurm bewältigen kleine Fische so oder so nicht, der einzige Vorteil ist das geringere Gewicht der Köderpräsentation und das Haken des Greifers im Maul, weil er mehr Spielraum hat. Ich habs schon ein Paar mal probiert, am Ende lutschen die kleinen Rotfedern auch so am großen Wurm rum und haken sich im Bauch/Rücken. In meinen Augen bleibt eine Haarmontage vom Sinn her nachwievor nur für richtig harte oder kaum anköderbare Dinge relevant. Pellets, Hartmais, Weizen bei zu großen Haken, Boilies und dergleichen halt.

Alles andere ist salopp gesagt spielerei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Weizen, Mais, Kuchenmehl, Reis, Frühstücksfleisch, Käse, Weissbrot, Lakritze, Shrimps...
> also wenn ein Spinn- und ein Friedfischer mal mit ihrer Ausrüstung für ne Survival Woche in der Wildnis ausgesetzt werden, weiss ich wer überlebt.
> .. und sogar zugenommen hat.



So voll wie mein Angelzimmer ist, da erblasst vor Neid jede Speisekammer ländlicher Lordschaften. Blinker habe ich auch noch 5 Stück, zur Not eine Option.


----------



## Tobias85

Blinker helfen sonst auch gut bei Eisenmangel 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kenne ich, sehe da aber keinen wirklichen Sinn drin. Einen großen Wurm bewältigen kleine Fische so oder so nicht, der einzige Vorteil ist das geringere Gewicht der Köderpräsentation und das Haken des Greifers im Maul, weil er mehr Spielraum hat. Ich habs schon ein Paar mal probiert, am Ende lutschen die kleinen Rotfedern auch so am großen Wurm rum und haken sich im Bauch/Rücken. In meinen Augen bleibt eine Haarmontage vom Sinn her nachwievor nur für richtig harte oder kaum anköderbare Dinge relevant. Pellets, Hartmais, Weizen bei zu großen Haken, Boilies und dergleichen halt.
> 
> Alles andere ist salopp gesagt spielerei.



Rumlutschen ja, aber sie zupfen ihn ja nicht vom Haken und er bleibt so in der fängigen Zone, bis was größeres vorbeikommt. Aber wenn sich die kleinen dann seitlich irgendwo haken, ist das natürlich nicht so schön.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Blinker helfen sonst auch gut bei Eisenmangel
> Rumlutschen ja, aber sie zupfen ihn ja nicht vom Haken und er bleibt so in der fängigen Zone, bis was größeres vorbeikommt. Aber wenn sich die kleinen dann seitlich irgendwo haken, ist das natürlich nicht so schön.



Davon ab, kriegen sie den Wurm zwischen die Schlundzähne, knallen sie das Teil durch. 15 Zentimeter große Rotfedern maltretieren dir eine Gummi-Made ins Nirwana. Das Problem umgehst du meiner Meinung nach so oder so nicht. Ob am Haken oder Baitband, du hast ja auch in beiden fällen Fehlbissen. Du kannst den Wurm ja auch voll auf den Haken/Vorfach ziehen, dann hast du selbige "Stabilität".


----------



## Minimax

Hier der Materialtip für Selbstbaukörbe: Das Such-Zauberwort heisst "Plastik Stramin" oder auch "Stickmatte"
Das ist ein robustes Gitter aus Plastik (kleine-Soldaten-Plastik in Transparent) , gibt's in  verschiedenen Größen und Maschenweiten zum Sticken oder so.
Der Vorteil gegenüber de´m Standard Zink-Gitter ist die höhere Robustheit und die Möglichkeit genauer auf ie Verschiedenen Bedürfnisse einzugehen.
Die Möglichkeit die Größe zu bestimmen hebt es auch über die 70er/80er Lockenwickler hinaus.
Ich hab mir das mal fürs Tabletop Basteln gekauft, aber nie verarbeitet- und leider meine Vorräte verschenkt. Ich glaube es ist gut geeignet, aber widerspenstig
und braucht Heisskleber zum verarbeiten bzw. man muss es mit drahtschlaufen "vernähen". Und dann halt mit Wickelblei individuell beschweren.

Generell bin ich da aber auch bei FF, es gibt auch günstige Körbchen zu kaufen- Ob so ein Projekt sich lohnt? Ich weiss es nicht.

Wen es interessiert:
https://www.amazon.de/Darice-33407-Vorteilspackung-Plastik-transparent/dp/B00DV68A9I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1539122916&sr=8-1&keywords=plastik+Stramin
https://www.christinas-creativ-point.de/plastik-stramin-canvas-34cm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier der Materialtip für Selbstbaukörbe: Das Such-Zauberwort heisst "Plastik Stramin" oder auch "Stickmatte"
> Das ist ein robustes Gitter aus Plastik (kleine-Soldaten-Plastik in Transparent) , gibt's in  verschiedenen Größen und Maschenweiten zum Sticken oder so.
> Der Vorteil gegenüber de´m Standard Zink-Gitter ist die höhere Robustheit und die Möglichkeit genauer auf ie Verschiedenen Bedürfnisse einzugehen.
> Die Möglichkeit die Größe zu bestimmen hebt es auch über die 70er/80er Lockenwickler hinaus.
> Ich hab mir das mal fürs Tabletop Basteln gekauft, aber nie verarbeitet- und leider meine Vorräte verschenkt. Ich glaube es ist gut geeignet, aber widerspenstig
> und braucht Heisskleber zum verarbeiten bzw. man muss es mit drahtschlaufen "vernähen". Und dann halt mit Wickelblei individuell beschweren.
> 
> Generell bin ich da aber auch bei FF, es gibt auch günstige Körbchen zu kaufen- Ob so ein Projekt sich lohnt? Ich weiss es nicht.
> 
> Wen es interessiert:
> https://www.amazon.de/Darice-33407-Vorteilspackung-Plastik-transparent/dp/B00DV68A9I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1539122916&sr=8-1&keywords=plastik+Stramin
> https://www.christinas-creativ-point.de/plastik-stramin-canvas-34cm



Die Frage ist ja, wo wir den Preis ansetzen, wenn es um "annehmbar" geht. Ich empfinde 2€ als Schmerzgrenze. Auf der anderen Seite muss jemand auch etwas Geld daran verdienen können, solche Preise leiten sich ja nicht nur aus Willkür ab. Allerdings ist da auch der Trend, sich eher über "Material" zu glorifizieren und daher der Aufpreis, was in meinen Augen die Sache nur Blödsinnig macht. Es gibt Angler deren Profilierung sich über Gerät auslebt und jene, die es durch Fänge können. Da "Können" defacto die Minderheit ist, siehst du ja auch, wohin der Trend geht. Das meine ich nicht Böse oder abgehoben, aber die Maßstäbe haben sich einfach in eine Richtung entwickelt, die nicht mehr das Angeln fokussieren. 

Schau dir mal Körbe von Guru oder Preston, in Teilen auch Matrix an. 3€ aufwärts, einfach nur WTF.


----------



## Minimax

Bin


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, wo wir den Preis ansetzen, wenn es um "annehmbar" geht. Ich empfinde 2€ als Schmerzgrenze. Auf der anderen Seite muss jemand auch etwas Geld daran verdienen können, solche Preise leiten sich ja nicht nur aus Willkür ab. Allerdings ist da auch der Trend, sich eher über "Material" zu glorifizieren und daher der Aufpreis, was in meinen Augen die Sache nur Blödsinnig macht. Es gibt Angler deren Profilierung sich über Gerät auslebt und jene, die es durch Fänge können. Da "Können" defacto die Minderheit ist, siehst du ja auch, wohin der Trend geht. Das meine ich nicht Böse oder abgehoben, aber die Maßstäbe haben sich einfach in eine Richtung entwickelt, die nicht mehr das Angeln fokussieren.


Bin ich sehr bei Dir, es gibt bei allen Waren ein Preisfenster, das man nicht ohne Performance-Einbussen *unterschreiten* sollte. Und am anderen Ende ist die Obergrenze, wo es im Grunde keine´n Performance-Gewinn mehr gibt, und die ein kluger Verbraucher nicht* überschreitet. *man zahlt dann für einen Namen,ohne das was besser wird (Ja, Mister Burberry, sie können sich ruhig angesprochen fühlen).
Zum Angeln: Ich kann das "Werkzeug" Mantra kaum noch hören. DIe Wahrheit ist doch, das die meisten Angler sich für ihr Hobby Spielzeug kaufen. Und wenn mans genau bedenkt, sind die Anforderungen an Spielzeug noch unendlich viel höher als an Werkzeug,


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Bin
> 
> Bin ich sehr bei Dir, es gibt bei allen Waren ein Preisfenster, das man nicht ohne Performance-Einbussen *unterschreiten* sollte. Und am anderen Ende ist die Obergrenze, wo es im Grunde keine´n Performance-Gewinn mehr gibt, und die ein kluger Verbraucher nicht* überschreitet. *man zahlt dann für einen Namen,ohne das was besser wird (Ja, Mister Burberry, sie können sich ruhig angesprochen fühlen).
> Zum Angeln: Ich kann das "Werkzeug" Mantra kaum noch hören. DIe Wahrheit ist doch, das die meisten Angler sich für ihr Hobby Spielzeug kaufen. Und wenn mans genau bedenkt, sind die Anforderungen an Spielzeug noch unendlich viel höher als an Werkzeug,



Also ich bin da eher bei Werkzeug, allerdings ist das auch eine Frage des Anspruches und der Vielfalt, auch des gewünschten Spezifizierens. Ich habe quasi für verschiedene Distanzen und Zwecke Ruten, wo auch eine einzelne Gerte durchaus alles Abdecken könnte, wo aber auch logischerweise Abstriche gemacht werden müssen. Stand jetzt habe ich ü. 20 Feederruten, (kaufe aber immer einen Rutentyp doppelt) und muss nochmals für verschiedene Zwecke einige Stecken mir Zulegen. Beispielsweise das Schlammfeedern auf Distanz wo nur leichte Körbe gehen. Da muss die Rute eine gewisse Schnellkraft haben, darf aber nicht zu lang sein, wenn es auf kleine bis mittlere Fische wegen dem Handling geht. Auch muss der Blank leichte Gewichte besser beschleunigen. Nen Prügel von 150g WG bringt dir da rein gar nichts.

Ich brauche aber auch noch diverse andere Ruten fürs Matchfischen, Elbe usw. usf.! Ich habe also einen vollen Werkzeugkasten. Allerdings habe ich dieses Fable für Körbe. Ich probiere und kaufe aber alles. Selbst diesen Ball Maker, welchen man mit einem Eier-Schäl-Gerät durchaus gleichsetzen darf. Da sind wir wieder bei Spielzeug.


----------



## Minimax

Verstehe, verstehe- übrigens das mit den Doppelruten ist eigentlich ein Tip, den man in jeden Tackleberatungsthread setzen sollte, "wenn dir ein Produkt gefällt kauf es gleich zweimal- wer weiss was der Hersteller nächstes jahr plant"
Ja und mit dem Werkzeug und dem Spielzeug ists ja ohnehin wie mit der Kunst und dem Handwerk. Da muss mal ausgiebig diskutiert werden, und ich sehe das Tangermünde voll von gemütlichen Wirtshäusern ist. Darf ich mal deine Stadt betreten?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Verstehe, verstehe- übrigens das mit den Doppelruten ist eigentlich ein Tip, den man in jeden Tackleberatungsthread setzen sollte, "wenn dir ein Produkt gefällt kauf es gleich zweimal- wer weiss was der Hersteller nächstes jahr plant"
> Ja und mit dem Werkzeug und dem Spielzeug ists ja ohnehin wie mit der Kunst und dem Handwerk. Da muss mal ausgiebig diskutiert werden, und ich sehe das Tangermünde voll von gemütlichen Wirtshäusern ist. Darf ich mal deine Stadt betreten?



Ich sach dir dat!

Ich bin ja ein riesen Fan von den Browning Commercials F1 und XL Ruten. Da wollte ich nächstes Jahr nochmals aufstocken, was ist passiert? Die Serie wurde dieses Jahr mit einer neuen Generation ersetzt. Natürlich haben die neuen Ruten andere Spitzendurchmesser und sind nicht mehr Kompatibel mit den Alten.........

Du kannst gerne mal für ne Session am Hafen (alternativ Schleienteich oder Döbelfluss, Brasseneldorado oder Elbe) zum Angeln vorbeikommen und den Flair ländlichem Rittertums genießen. Hier wirst du dich wiederfinden. Genau dein Ding mien Jung!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein riesen Fan von den Browning Commercials F1 und XL Ruten. Da wollte ich nächstes Jahr nochmals aufstocken, was ist passiert? Die Serie wurde dieses Jahr mit einer neuen Generation ersetzt. Natürlich haben die neuen Ruten andere Spitzendurchmesser und sind nicht mehr Kompatibel mit den Alten.........


 Genau das ist das Problem. Daher hab ich mir z.B. von meinen Longbows die schon lange aus der Produktion sind, auf verschiedenen Wegen einen breiten Fuhrpark, und spätr mal Ersatzteillager beschafft. Oder wenn meine Aernos die Grätsche macht, steht Ersatz bereit.

Und lieber Fantastic, vielen vielen Dank für das Stadtbetretungsrecht, wobei ich dann eher als Lernender und Zuschauer (=Spion) auftrete würde- ist ja ein Gründlingssprung- ich würd dich per PN vorwarnen und dann losbrausen, mal sehen, würd mich sehr freuen!
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Daher hab ich mir z.B. von meinen Longbows die schon lange aus der Produktion sind, auf verschiedenen Wegen einen breiten Fuhrpark, und spätr mal Ersatzteillager beschafft. Oder wenn meine Aernos die Grätsche macht, steht Ersatz bereit.
> 
> Und lieber Fantastic, vielen vielen Dank für das Stadtbetretungsrecht, wobei ich dann eher als Lernender und Zuschauer (=Spion) auftrete würde- ist ja ein Gründlingssprung- ich würd dich per PN vorwarnen und dann losbrausen, mal sehen, würd mich sehr freuen!
> herzlich,
> Dein
> Minimax



Wir können da Easy Peasy einfach mal 5h auf Schleie unser Glück probieren, du brauchst nicht mal Gerät mitnehmen, habe ich alles angepasst hier. Nur nen Stuhl wäre von Vorteil.


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja für mich im teuren Zweitstudium macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich für 6€ zwei/drei Futterkörbe bekomme oder mir 15 bauen kann. Natürlich wirds schwieriger, wenn man z.B. an Window Feeder denkt, aber normale Draht- oder geschlossene Futterkörbe aus passenden Plastikrohren sind ja nicht das Problem. Und Zeit genug für sowas hab ich im Winter



Michael Schlögl hat früher die Filmdosen favorisiert. Die Bleischlitten passen und er hatte auch eine Zange im Angebot um die Filmdosen mit Löchern zu versehen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## gründler

Wer es noch nicht mitgekriegt hat,Video von der Wm 2018......


----------



## Minimax

Cool! Danke für den Link


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> Michael Schlögl hat früher die Filmdosen favorisiert. Die Bleischlitten passen und er hatte auch eine Zange im Angebot um die Filmdosen mit Löchern zu versehen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Davon habe ich auch schon gelesen. Hoffe aber, im Baumarkt mehr Auswahl zu haben an verschieden gefärbten Röhren und Durchmessern. Außerdem sind Filmdosen heutzutage ja nur schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier der Materialtip für Selbstbaukörbe: Das Such-Zauberwort heisst "Plastik Stramin" oder auch "Stickmatte"
> Das ist ein robustes Gitter aus Plastik (kleine-Soldaten-Plastik in Transparent) , gibt's in  verschiedenen Größen und Maschenweiten zum Sticken oder so.
> Der Vorteil gegenüber de´m Standard Zink-Gitter ist die höhere Robustheit und die Möglichkeit genauer auf ie Verschiedenen Bedürfnisse einzugehen.
> Die Möglichkeit die Größe zu bestimmen hebt es auch über die 70er/80er Lockenwickler hinaus.
> Ich hab mir das mal fürs Tabletop Basteln gekauft, aber nie verarbeitet- und leider meine Vorräte verschenkt. Ich glaube es ist gut geeignet, aber widerspenstig
> und braucht Heisskleber zum verarbeiten bzw. man muss es mit drahtschlaufen "vernähen". Und dann halt mit Wickelblei individuell beschweren.
> 
> Generell bin ich da aber auch bei FF, es gibt auch günstige Körbchen zu kaufen- Ob so ein Projekt sich lohnt? Ich weiss es nicht.
> 
> Wen es interessiert:
> https://www.amazon.de/Darice-33407-Vorteilspackung-Plastik-transparent/dp/B00DV68A9I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1539122916&sr=8-1&keywords=plastik+Stramin
> https://www.christinas-creativ-point.de/plastik-stramin-canvas-34cm



Danke, werter Herr Minimax, das sieht interessant aus. Sowas dürfte es sicherlich auch im Näh-/Stoff-/Handarbeitsladen geben, den setz ich auch mal auf meine Liste abzugrasender Geschäfte.


----------



## Jack2jack

Hallo ihr Ückel,

War am Sonntag auch mal wieder bei uns an der Ems mit der Match unterwegs. 
3 BB Stick im super klaren Wasser, Hanf und Maden/Caster als Futter aber leider wollte nur ein Döbel mal schauen was so außerhalb vom Wasser los ist.
	

		
			
		

		
	






War genau 50 cm auch wenn das auf dem besch. Bild nicht so aussieht und der dickste Dickkopf den ich hier bisher fangen konnte (von der Körperform) hätte ihn gerne mal gewogen. Hat ganz schön Rabatts gemacht und im Kescher das 10er Vorfach noch durchtrennt.
Danach kam noch ein besserer Barsch und das wars dann auch schon wieder. 
Den ganzen Sommer über hat man dort hauptsächlich Hasel gefangen.

Kennt eigentlich jemand die Frenzee Precision Feeder  in 10 "oder 11" ?


----------



## Tobias85

Ein richtig dickes Petri!  Bei der Größe, dem Umfang und mit dem makellosen Schuppenkleid - das wäre für mich wohl der Döbel des Lebens...


----------



## Minimax

Jack2jack schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Ückel,
> 
> War am Sonntag auch mal wieder bei uns an der Ems mit der Match unterwegs.
> War genau 50 cm auch wenn das auf dem besch. Bild nicht so aussieht und der dickste Dickkopf den ich hier bisher fangen konnte (von der Körperform) hätte ihn gerne mal gewogen.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein richtig dickes Petri!  Bei der Größe, dem Umfang und mit dem makellosen Schuppenkleid - das wäre für mich wohl der Döbel des Lebens...


Tobias bringts auf den Punkt, Dickes Petri auch von mir zum Chubmarine. (wo ist der Daumenhoch-Smilie?)
hg
Minmax


----------



## Xianeli

da isser

Und auch von mir ein dickes Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Schöner Döbel, haste mich mit meinem 48er letztens sogar getoppt


----------



## Jack2jack

Danke allen. 

Noch keiner so ne Frenzee Feeder in der Hand gehabt in 10 oder 11 Fuß ? 

Die Engländer scheinen drauf zu stehen, und hört sich wirklich gut an mit 20 - 50g WG und 0,5 - 1 - 1,5 Oz Spitzen  schön leichter dünner Blank aber werde wohl keine in die hand nehmen können. Daher wären Erfahrungen sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Chub2chub,



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Noch keiner so ne Frenzee Feeder in der Hand gehabt in 10 oder 11 Fuß ?


ich leider noch nicht, hört sich auf dem Papier nicht schlecht an -hast Du geheime Links wo die Rute gepriesen wird? Bin selbst neugierig.
Der Commercial Boom in England hat -ähnlich wie die kontinentale Forellenteichwelle eine ganze Reihe spezieller Methoden und Tackle
erzeugtt. Da muss man sich mal umsehen..


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe neulich gehört, dass angeln mein Hobby wäre aber ich habe seit Monaten kein Wasser gesehen und habe nur fahle Erinnerungen daran. Seit Anfang Juli 7 Tage die Woche Baustelle essen Seele auf. Aber es wird, es wird...

Ich denke oft an euch:-*


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich gehört, dass angeln mein Hobby wäre aber ich habe seit Monaten kein Wasser gesehen und habe nur fahle Erinnerungen daran. Seit Anfang Juli 7 Tage die Woche Baustelle essen Seele auf. Aber es wird, es wird...
> 
> Ich denke oft an euch:-*



Sowas kenne ich auch. Kopf hoch, gibt Muckis, ne schicke Bude und nächstes Jahr ist dann genug Zeit, die Terasse mit gegrilltem, selbst gefagenen Fisch zu genießen!


----------



## Jack2jack

@Minimax
Im Maggotdrowners-Forum wird diese recht hoch gelobt als sehr gute Feeder nicht nur für Comercials sondern gerade auch für kleinere Fische.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke oft an euch:-*




Er lebt! Sir Kochtopf lebt noch und er denkt an uns! Freude!
Vielleicht wird er eines Tages wiederkehren und bringt uns Süßigkeiten und Spielzeug und Waffen gegen unsere Feinde!
Hallo Kochtopf, bau weiter feste am Haus, wir vermissen Dich, aber Du bist in unseren Herzen,
Dein
Minimax



Jack2jack schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Im Maggotdrowners-Forum wird diese recht hoch gelobt als sehr gute Feeder nicht nur für Comercials sondern gerade auch für kleinere Fische.



@Jack2jack Danke für den Hinweis, wenn die Maggotdrowners was mehrheitlich gut finden, dann muss da was dran sein. Die sind übrigens auch ganz angetan von der vielköpfigen und günstigen Darent Valley Rutenserie von tacklebox.co.uk. Da sind auch einige sehr interessant konfigurierte Stöckchen dabei.


----------



## Jack2jack

Ja bisher haben von den Drowners hochgelobte Blindbestellungen immer meinen Geschmack getroffen.

Besonders die 11" Matchpro Ultralight liegt so gut in der Hand (Balancepoint direkt vor der Rolle mit Daiwa 3012) das ich schon lange keine andere Rute mehr zum Wagglerfischen benutzt habe.


----------



## Tobias85

So wie es aussieht, hab ich mir heute wohl nen halben Zentner Weizen besorgt.  Fünferlei Geschmacksrichtungen als potentielle Hakenköder hab ich schon vorbereitet, ebenso eine Kanne voll Weizen ohne Flavour für den Korb.







Wenn ich es schaffe, morgen rechtzeitig wach zu werden (morgen stehen leider noch ein paar andere Termine auf der Tagesordnung und eigentlich leide ich jetzt schon an Schlafdefizit), dann ziehe ich in aller Frühe für 1-2 Stunden los und schaue mal, wie der Weizen läuft. Zur Sicherheit hab ich mir allerdings auchnoch Maden besorgt, damit ich im Zweifel nicht ganz abschneidere...


----------



## Minimax

..gefährlich gefährlich, bei mir waren Maden (nur ein paar... Für den Notfall...) schon mehrfach das vorzeitige Ende für so manches kühne Köderexperiment- sie unuterminieren mit ihrer teuflischen Fängigkeit den Durchhaltewillen schon sehr.
Auf jeden Fall aber Die besten Wünsche falls Du Dich morgen rausquälst. Ich komm vermutlich nicht vor mittag los..


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
weizen eingekocht ist wirklich genial! Habe ich früher immer gemacht und ich habe es ins futter gegeben und habe immer recht gut gefangen! 

Tipp: gib mal eine tonkabohne dazu! 

mario


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, was soll ich sagen...der Geist war willig, das Fleisch war schwach. Der Wecker wollte mich zwar früh genug rauswerfen, aber meine Augen sind immer und immer wieder zugefallen, bis es dann sowieso zu spät zum angeln wurde. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Vorstellung, wie ich übermüdet am Wasser sitze und versuche, die Feederspitze zu fixieren, auch nicht so berauschend, also wars vielleicht besser so.  Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben, zumal der Weizen ja schon präpariert ist und die Rute fertig montiert in der Ecke auf ihren Einsatz wartet. Dann gehts die Tage auch mal ganz spontan.



Minimax schrieb:


> ..gefährlich gefährlich, bei mir waren Maden (nur ein paar... Für den Notfall...) schon mehrfach das vorzeitige Ende für so manches kühne Köderexperiment- sie unuterminieren mit ihrer teuflischen Fängigkeit den Durchhaltewillen schon sehr.
> Auf jeden Fall aber Die besten Wünsche falls Du Dich morgen rausquälst. Ich komm vermutlich nicht vor mittag los..



Ich weiß um die Gefahr der Maden, allerdings kenne ich die Seen und die Stellen noch nicht so gut und wenn überhaupt nichts beißt, dann brauche ich ne sichere Bank um zu testen, obs am Weizen liegt oder ob einfach gar keine Fische am Platz sind. Dann kann ich im Zweifel immer noch die Stelle wechseln. Was für eine Angelei steht bei dir heute an, Herr Minimax?



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> weizen eingekocht ist wirklich genial! Habe ich früher immer gemacht und ich habe es ins futter gegeben und habe immer recht gut gefangen!
> 
> Tipp: gib mal eine tonkabohne dazu!
> 
> mario



Ich glaube, so einige Köder von "früher" sind wirklich genial, in Zeiten, wo Boilie, Pellet und Made der Standard sind, haben wir viele davon einfach nur vergessen. Ich mag es, diese alten und einfache Köder zu entdecken und auszuprobieren, auf meiner Liste steht da noch einiges mehr, aber Schritt für Schritt.... 

Tokabonen hatte ich schonmal gehört, musste sie jetzt aber erstmal googeln. Auf die schnelle bekomme ich sowas hier natürlich nicht, ist aber nicht so tragisch. Ich habe jetzt fünf Geschmacksrichtungen plus eine Portion eingefärbten Weizen (und eine zweite Portion in anderer Farbe wird vielleicht noch folgen) - die werd ich an einem Angeltag vermutlich garnicht alle durchtesten, aber zumindest kann ich solange probieren, bis ich eine fängige Variante am Haken habe.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, was soll ich sagen...der Geist war willig, das Fleisch war schwach.
> Was für eine Angelei steht bei dir heute an, Herr Minimax?



Manchmal ist ne Mütze voll Schlaf doch die bessere Wahl.
Ich fürchte, heute -und vielleicht sogar morgen, Antrag läuft- werde ich nochmal mit der Fliegenrute Abschied von den Salmogewässern nehmen
müssen, ab 15. Oktober beginnt die Forellenschonzeit und dann sind auch die Bäche dicht. Da möchte ich zumindest mal sehen, wie an einigen Bächen
so die Lage zu Beginn der Schonzeit ist, glaube nicht das fangtechnisch noch was geht.
Also nicht unbedingt echtes Friedfischangeln.
Das heisst aber auch, dass ich mich ab Montag endlich wieder aufs Kerngeschäft besinnen kann, und nicht mehr durch die Forellenhatz abgelenkt bin.
Wobei die Döbel ja im Moment etwas verschnupft bzw. eingeschnappt wirken, ich zitiere mal einen prophetischen Beitrag aus dem Frühsommer von mir, der die Situation gut
beschreibt:



Minimax schrieb:


> Zu meinen Döbeln: Könnten sie sprechen, würden sie vermutich sagen: "Na dann geh doch zu Deiner kleinen Studi Koksforellenschlxxpe, mal sehen wer im Oktober mit nem Posenstrauss und ner Schachtel Frühstücsfleisch wieder angekrochen kommt..."



Aber, die krieg ich auch schon wieder rum, jetzt muss ich flugs noch zweidrei Fliegen zusammenfummeln,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

Hab heute leider eine Frühschicht wegen Personalmangel dran legen müssen... geplant war auch ein morgendlicher Ansitz woraus ja nichts wurde. Naja nach der Arbeit werden Maden  gekauft und es geht um ca 16 Uhr ans Wasser ( Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ). Lieber mittags bis abends am Wasser als nicht am Wasser. Aus Erfahrung denke ich das ich schon etwas fangen werde. Gab auch oft viele dicke Fische mittags. Wird zwar weniger sein als morgens aber egal... Nicht schneidern lautet mein Ziel heute, der Rest ist mir egal

Edit: 16 Uhr wird nix, aber bin zuversichtlich bis 17 Uhr am Wasser zu sein =)


----------



## Xianeli

Aktiv sind sie ja ohne Ende. Ausruhen kann man hier definitiv nicht. Aber halt meist nur die kleinen 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dazwischen hin und wieder etwas bessere 




Und dann nicht zuletzt die "Haken bis zum Hintern schlucker" 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Langweilig wird es jedenfalls  nicht


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, das ist doch immerhin etwas... Ich hoffe, dem Herrn Minimax erging es auch gut an seinen edlen Forellenschlampen-Bächen.  Ich war heute (noch) nicht am Wasser und tendenziell wird das wohl auch so bleiben. Dafür bin ich etwas überrascht, wie lange es doch dauert, bis die Weizenkörner die Farbe richtig aufnehen und wirklich durchgefärbt sind. Da sollte ich vielleicht gleich größere Gebinde vorbereiten und mir einlagern. Am besten portionsweise eingekocht in 20mL-Schraubdeckelgläsern und dann für ein paar Wochen ins Regal, dann ist immer ein bisschen Vorrat da.


----------



## Xianeli

Ja... etwas lästig. Hab nach 2 Std eingepackt weil es echt ne Plage ist. Man merkt leider zunehmenst das hier alles und jeder den Räubern hinterher ist. Was dann mit den Rotaugen und Co passiert wissen wir ja leider alle. Die Population ist hier jedenfalls explodiert. War der letzte Tag an diesem Gewässer in diesem Jahr. Nächstes Jahr werden 2 neue Gewässer mit 40ha und 7ha beangelt. Ich freue mich jetzt schon, dann ist es mir endlich möglich auch Nachtangeln zu betreiben. 

Portionsgrößen vorzubereiten ist immer ne gute Idee. Habe im Tiefkühlfach gekochte Partikel inklusive Sud. Diese lassen sich prima an den Spot werfen und die Partikel werden beim schmelzen nach und nach frei gegeben. Das schmelzen lockt natürlich auch ganz gut. 
Habe hier gemahlenen / gerösteten Hanf und gekochten Hanf. Könnte mich aber noch nicht überwinden mein Glück damit zu probieren


----------



## Tobias85

Xianeli schrieb:


> Portionsgrößen vorzubereiten ist immer ne gute Idee. Habe im Tiefkühlfach gekochte Partikel inklusive Sud. Diese lassen sich prima an den Spot werfen und die Partikel werden beim schmelzen nach und nach frei gegeben. Das schmelzen lockt natürlich auch ganz gut.
> Habe hier gemahlenen / gerösteten Hanf und gekochten Hanf. Könnte mich aber noch nicht überwinden mein Glück damit zu probieren



Da hätte ich Bedenken, dass der Block dann an der Oberfläche treibt und die Partikel sich über ne riesige beliebige Fläche verteilen. Die gequollenen Partikel sind ja nicht soo schwer und Eis schwimmt ja schon ziemlich stramm an der Oberfläche. Ich hätte aus dem Bauch heraus getippt, dass das Eis dabei den größeren Einfluss auf das Gesamtpaket hat.


----------



## Xianeli

Nene keine Sorge. Die legen sich wirklich schön am Grund und bleiben an Ort und Stelle. Hatte  anfangs auch bedenken. Mit Sud  meinte ich natürlich nicht viel Flüssigkeit und wenig Partikel. Der Becher sollte voll mit Partikel sein und die Hohlräume dann aufgießen.

Funktioniert wirklich super. Habe die Idee Glaube von Dr. Catch, gucke mal nach dem Link

Edit: da ist er https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/karpfenangeln/tipps-mit-partikelkoedern-anfuettern


----------



## Tobias85

Xianeli schrieb:


> Nene keine Sorge. Die legen sich wirklich schön am Grund und bleiben an Ort und Stelle. Hatte  anfangs auch bedenken. Mit Sud  meinte ich natürlich nicht viel Flüssigkeit und wenig Partikel. Der Becher sollte voll mit Partikel sein und die Hohlräume dann aufgießen.
> 
> Funktioniert wirklich super. Habe die Idee Glaube von Dr. Catch, gucke mal nach dem Link
> 
> Edit: da ist er https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/karpfenangeln/tipps-mit-partikelkoedern-anfuettern



Ah, vielen Dank! Die packen allerdings auch noch einen Stein mit rein. Mit nem Blei drin, dessen Wirbel rausguckt, könnte man das als eine abgewandelte Form des Method Feeder einsetzen, nur eben mit Partikeln pur. Wüsste schon eine Stelle, wo ich sowas gut anwenden könnte.


----------



## Xianeli

Sehr gute Idee. So naheliegend und doch nicht drauf gekommen. Werde ich definitiv auch mal versuchen. Ja den Stein habe ich eingangs nicht erwähnt


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
und Petri dem Xianeli- wenn jetzt auch die Kleinis nerven können, so kann doch im tiefsten, kältesten Winter so ein Gewässer ne Bank sein und den ärgsten Suchtdruck lindern- dann freut man sich auch über so kleine, blitzsaubere Plötzen.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dem Herrn Minimax erging es auch gut an seinen edlen Forellenschlampen-Bächen.



Tja, ich habs an meinem Salmobach zum Saisonende (Ab Montag zu) am Samstag und Sonntag nochmal richtig krachen lassen. Gleich vorweg: Keine Forellen, daher gibt's auch keinen Bericht sondern nur die beiden Highlights zum Saisonende, plus, wie ich versprochen habe,  endlich mal ein Fangbild von mir (wortwörtlich):

Highlight 1: Samstag, ca. 15:30, im Brandenburgischen, etwa 30 Minuten am Gewässer, ein Zucken an der Rutenspitze, scharfer kurzer Anhieb, die Pheasant Tail Nymphe (Bauanleitung im Board-Fliegen Thread) schiesst mit ballistischer Präzision zurück und gräbt sich mit einem leichten Klatschen bis über Widerhaken in meinen Nasolabialbereich. An einem Widerhaken in einer erogenen Zone rumzupfen erwies sich als schlechte Idee, also ab zum Krankenhaus, rausschneiden.





(Ich bitte von Kommentaren, die das Wort "Nasenhaare" beinhalten abzusehen).

Highlight 2: Sonntag, ca. 14:00, ebenfalls im Brandenburgischen, Angelbeginn: Erster Wurf Hänger, geduldig gelöst, zweiter Wurf Hänger, schon weniger geduldig gelöst, dritter Wurf Hänger, enthusiastischer Löseversuch: statt des 14er Vorfachs (also, nix geht über Stroft) gibt meine Rute (Orvis Clearwater #5, Kaufbeleg weggeschmissen) mit einem trockenen Knacken nach, dritte Sektion knapp über Hülse glatt gebrochen.
Falls ihr Euch um diese Zeit irgendwo zwischen Donauknie und den Rhone im Freien aufgehalten habt, der Schrei, also das war ich.

Zur Ehrenrettung darf ich sagen, dass ich an beiden Tagen nach den jeweiligen Tageshöhepunkten weitergefischt habe, einmal ich getaped, einmal die Rute. Als höhnische Dreingabe bescherte die Flussgottheit mir dann noch Barsche und Plötzen, die selbst von Libellenlarven verschmäht werden würden.

Ja, also, liebe Freunde, das war mein Angelwochenende,

schmerzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Nunja, zumindest einen positiven Aspekt hatte die ganze Sache: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie viel Pfund du hast, aber das dürfte der Fang deines Lebens gewesen sein...da kommst du maximal mit nem Waller noch dran.. 

Nein, ist wirklich unschön und beides sehr ärgerlich. Umso löblicher, dass du dennoch weiter deiner Pflicht nachgekommen bist, dich ausgiebigst von deiner Ex-Geliebten zu verabschieden, zumindest bis zum März. Dir erstmal gute Besserung!

Bei mir sah es heute Nachmittag zum Glück besser aus. Ich war heute am See, wo ich vor 4 Wochen schon erfolgreich mein Feeder-Trauma beendet habe, heute mit Weizen im Gepäck. Gut, und Mais. Und Würmern. Aber die Maden sind zuhause geblieben. Ok, nur weil sie alles andere als quicklebendig und zum Teil sogar schon verstorben waren (obwohl Freitag erst gekauft und gut gekühlt gelagert - bei dem Händler kauf ich nun endgültig keine Lebendköder mehr).

Aber zurück zum See: Ich hatte mir ne schöne Stelle auf der Tiefenkarte gesucht. Auflandiger Wind in den letzten Tagen, eine gleichmäßig abfallende Kante bis auf ca. 3m, 20m dahinter noch eine kleine Senke runter auf 4-5m, ansonsten drum herum überall 3m tief. Alle Fische in diesem Teil des Sees, die sich auf ihren Routen an Strukturen orientieren, dürften mehr oder weniger zwangsweise hier vorbeikommen. Eigentlich der perfekte Platz, nur leider saßen bereits zwei Ansitzangler in relativer Nähe und weil ich sie nicht mit meinem dauernden Futterkorbgeplansche belästigen wollte, habe ich das andere Ende des Sees aufgesucht. Hier saß ich auch beim letzten mal und mit etwas ausprobieren und konnte ich leicht links von mir auch eine ähnliche Kante erreichen.

Ein paar Körbe Futter unter die Kante gelegt, dann noch ein bisschen gequollenen Weizen mit rein und als Hakenköder Curry-Weizen, so sah das Setup zum Start aus. Ein paar Zupfer und/oder Schnurschwimmer zeigten mir, dass Fische zumindest in der Nähe sind. Nachdem ich aber nichts verwerten konnte, habe ich dem Curry-Weizen einen wirklich kleinen Rotwurm als Hakennachbarn spendiert, kurz darauf konnte ich dann einen Skimmer knapp unter 30cm landen, der allerdings nicht im Maul, sondern neben dem Maul gehakt war. Ich tippte darauf, dass er den Köder ausgespuckt hat und ich genau in dem Moment angeschlagen habe, aber wer kann das schon genau sagen. Als dann weiterhin Flaute war, habe ich ein Maiskorn angeboten und auch einige Körner mit in den Korb gepackt. Ziel war, dass die Fische das leuchtend gelbe Korn in der Tiefe besser finden und kurz darauf landete tatsächlich ein Mittzwanziger-Rotauge im Kescher. Nach ein paar weiteren erfolglosen Zupfern (oder Schnurschwimmern) besann ich mich aber wieder auf mein eigentliches Anliegen, den Weizen. Entschneidert war ich ja nun, Fische sind auch da, also konnte ich in Ruhe weiter mit dem Weizen experimentieren. Knoblauchweizen wurde komplett ignoriert, rote Körner ebenfalls. Curry wurde mir zwischendurch nochmal vom Haken geklaut, brachte aber auch keinen Fisch mehr an Land.

Dafür fing im flacheren Wasser vor mir das abendliche Rauben an. Gradeaus und nach rechts erhebt sich an dieser Stelle ein ca. 2m tiefes Plateau, das über 100m in den See reinragt und mit viel Kraut bewachsen ist. Beim letzten mal gab es hier überwiegend Mini-Rotaugen, weswegen ich meinen Köder heute nicht dort platzieren wollte, aber durch das Getümmel unter Wasser neugierig geworden und mürbe vom Warten auf einen Biss, hab ich den Korb mit einem Maiskorn am Haken (weils so schön zu sehen ist) lieblos 10m vor mir ins Wasser geschlenzt. 20 Sekunden nach dem Einwerfen bog sich die Spitze meiner Feederrute um volle 90° und am anderen Ende hing ein weiteres schönes Mittzwanziger-Rotauge. Ihm folgten noch drei weitere auf Mais und eines tatsächlich auf Curry-Weizen, die Bisse auf Mais kamen allerdings alle sehr schnell und sehr rabiat, als wenns kein Morgen gäbe. Anscheinend stehen die Fische momentan doch noch deutlich höher, als ich vermutet hatte. Kein Wunder, dass ich am Fuß der Kante also kaum etwas gefangen habe. Aber angenommen wurde der Weizen ja, also wird es eine baldige Wiederholung geben, dann fange ich aber erstmal im Flachen an und gehe nur bei Bedarf weiter in die Tiefe. 

Ich möchte außerdem noch hinzufügen, dass dieser Brassen tatsächlich mein allererster Brassen war.  Als ich ihn in den Händen hielt, wurde mir plötzlich schlagartig bewusst, dass ich noch nie einen Brassen aus dem Wasser gezogen habe, und ich angel nun auch immerhin schon 20 Jahre (aber davon wohl einfach viel zuviel erfolglos am Kanal). Damit war der kleine Silberspiegel mein Highlight des heutigen Tages.


----------



## hanzz

Tobias
Schöner Bericht. Herzliches Petri zum Brassen. Sehr schöne Tiere.

Minimax
Verzeih mir, ich muss gerade echt laut lachen.
Es tut mir leid um den Schmerz und die Zeit, die du im Krankenhaus verbringen musstest. Auch sehr schade um die Rute. Aber es ist so herrlich wiedergegeben und das Bild untermalt köstlichst, was dir widerfahren ist.
Am Ende bleibt auch dies ein unvergessliches Wochenende.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bei mir sah es heute Nachmittag zum Glück besser aus. Ich war heute am See, wo ich vor 4 Wochen schon erfolgreich mein Feeder-Trauma beendet habe, heute mit Weizen im Gepäck. (...) Damit war der kleine Silberspiegel mein Highlight des heutigen Tages.



Lieber Tobias,
vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen und spannenden Bericht, und vor allem ein fettes Petri zur ersten -man mag es kaum glauben nach 20jähriger Praxis- Brasse. Sehr anschaulich beschrieben, welche Möglichkeiten Tiefenkarten bieten, schade, das diese für Kleingewässer und Flüsse kaum vorhanden sind - und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit loten, selbst bei einem 8m Flüsslein wäre eine dezimetergenaues DGM ne geile Sache.
Und interessant was das Weizenexperiment gebracht hat(und nur erbringen konnte, weil Du sehr streng zu Dir warst): Also, zusammengefasst wollten die Johnnies eigentlich Mais. Das ist eine Sache, die mich schon einige Jahre wurmt: Man tut, man macht sich Gedanken, recherchiert, bereitet spezielle Köder vor, testet innovative Ideen, oder auch historisch präzise Methoden- und am Ende wollen die spiessigen kleinen Fischis nur wieder Pommes, Pizza, Pasta. Im Grunde wie Kinder. Ich glaube übrigens, das die erfolgreiche Weizensorte, nämlich Curry, vor allem wegen der gelben Farbe genommen wurde: Die Plötzen haben die gelben Körnchen mit nem Maiskorn verwechselt. Mach doch mal ein Glas mit Curcuma bzw. Safran fertig: Wenn sie darauf auch beissen wissen wir das es an der Farbe liegt.
(Curry hingegen ist ein eigenes Thema- FF liegt richtig, wenn er sagt, das weniger der Typ des Aromas entscheidet, als die Intensität. Ren&Stimpy Style)
Jedenfalls, ein wirklich inspirierender Bericht,
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nunja, zumindest einen positiven Aspekt hatte die ganze Sache: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie viel Pfund du hast, aber das dürfte der Fang deines Lebens gewesen sein...da kommst du maximal mit nem Waller noch dran..
> 
> Nein, ist wirklich unschön und beides sehr ärgerlich. Umso löblicher, dass du dennoch weiter deiner Pflicht nachgekommen bist, dich ausgiebigst von deiner Ex-Geliebten zu verabschieden, zumindest bis zum März. Dir erstmal gute Besserung!
> .



@ Tobias, ich bin sehr leicht gebaut, wer weiss.. Und klar, im März wird ich wieder zum Telefon greifen ("Hi, ich bins. Wie wärs, wir treffen uns mal wieder an der Nuthe, alte Zeiten und so, bisschen Trockenfliege, bisschen Nymphe, wenn du nur reden willst ist auch cool. Nöööö, ich hab Zeit.. ich hab den Döbeln erzählt, das ich mit den Jungs Karpfen angle, mit Bivvy übernacht.)



hanzz schrieb:


> Verzeih mir, ich muss gerade echt laut lachen.
> Am Ende bleibt auch dies ein unvergessliches Wochenende.



@hanzz Es ist ja auch zum Lachen. Und ende gut alles gut, hab mit dem Händler telefoniert, die Rute wird kulant repariert, und der kleine Schnitt ist bald verschwunden (war meine Hauptsorge: Das durch den Schnitt ein "Schmiss" zurückbleibt und ich mit so nem verdammten Jagdhundkrawattenträger, in der hölle mögen sie schmoren, verwechselt werde..)

Dann hier noch was zum schmunzeln: Am Sonntag hat mich Mrs. Minimax begleitet, um inn den Wiesen um den Bach besondere Blätter und Rinden zu sammeln und rumzuaquarellieren. Am Ende des Tages (Den Rutenbruch hab ich verheimlicht, um keine schlechten Vibes oder Preisrückfragen zu provozieren) fragt mich meine überglückliche Missus, vollkommen verzaubert von der Natur, ooohh, können wir hier bald wieder hin? Das ist Soooo schön! (Wie gesagt, jetzt ist der Bach für ein halbes Jahr zu..)


----------



## Tobias85

hanzz schrieb:


> Tobias
> Schöner Bericht. Herzliches Petri zum Brassen. Sehr schöne Tiere.



Danke. Ja, das sind sie in der Tat. Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, vor dem Winter noch ein paar über den Kescher ziehen zu dürfen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Tobias,
> vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen und spannenden Bericht, und vor allem ein fettes Petri zur ersten -man mag es kaum glauben nach 20jähriger Praxis- Brasse. Sehr anschaulich beschrieben, welche Möglichkeiten Tiefenkarten bieten, schade, das diese für Kleingewässer und Flüsse kaum vorhanden sind - und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit loten, selbst bei einem 8m Flüsslein wäre eine dezimetergenaues DGM ne geile Sache.



Ja, die Tiefenkarten sind wirklich eine Erleichterung. Der Verein hat sie mal angefertigt von allen Seen und ohne sie hätte ich nicht die geringste Ahnung, wo ich am See anfangen soll - vor dem Problem stehe ich grad an unserem neuen See, da sieht man bis auf zwei kleine Landzungen (und die auch nur im Satellitenbild) erstmal garnichts.



Minimax schrieb:


> Und interessant was das Weizenexperiment gebracht hat(und nur erbringen konnte, weil Du sehr streng zu Dir warst): Also, zusammengefasst wollten die Johnnies eigentlich Mais. Das ist eine Sache, die mich schon einige Jahre wurmt: Man tut, man macht sich Gedanken, recherchiert, bereitet spezielle Köder vor, testet innovative Ideen, oder auch historisch präzise Methoden- und am Ende wollen die spiessigen kleinen Fischis nur wieder Pommes, Pizza, Pasta. Im Grunde wie Kinder. Ich glaube übrigens, das die erfolgreiche Weizensorte, nämlich Curry, vor allem wegen der gelben Farbe genommen wurde: Die Plötzen haben die gelben Körnchen mit nem Maiskorn verwechselt. Mach doch mal ein Glas mit Curcuma bzw. Safran fertig: Wenn sie darauf auch beissen wissen wir das es an der Farbe liegt.
> (Curry hingegen ist ein eigenes Thema- FF liegt richtig, wenn er sagt, das weniger der Typ des Aromas entscheidet, als die Intensität. Ren&Stimpy Style)
> Jedenfalls, ein wirklich inspirierender Bericht,
> herzlich,
> Dein
> Minimax



Hier sprichst du mir aus der Seele. genau so hab ich mich gefühlt, als sie meinen Weizen stundenlang verschmäht haben, aber sich den Mais reingehauen haben, wie ich eine Packung Toffifee...Deiner Farbtheorie stimme ich zu. Die Körner sind bisher halt nur so dreckig-currygelb, daher auch nicht so auffällig wie der Mais, die Roten sind auch nur dunkel-rötlich. Ich hätte lieber Noengelb und Erdbeerrot, dafür muss ich aber noch die passenden Lebensmittelfarben finden, Curry und Karmin reichen da nicht aus. Und dann mache ich auch mal den Test mit unaromatisiertem, nur gelb gefärbtem Weizen, dann weiß ich, wie die kleinen Ticken.

Was die Aromaintensität angeht, da hab ich anscheinend was nicht mitbekommen oder das war in der Zeit meiner Abwesenheit im Board. Wie soll das Aroma denn sein, deftig-kräftig oder nur ganz dezent? Dazu habe ich aber auch schon das passende Experiment geplant, aber das wird noch ne Weile dauern. Im Dunkeln, wenn auf dem Kanal keine Schiffe mehr fahren und das Futter wegreißen, wollte ich vor der Spundwand mal mit nahezu reinem Weizen anfüttern, am Knicklicht-Waggler dann aromatisierter Weizen. Da ginge es dann nur um das Aroma. Mal sehen, ob sie Curry dann deutlich bevorzugen gegenüber Natur.

Ach Jungs, ich hab noch viel zuviele Pläne für das restliche Angeljahr...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> und Petri dem Xianeli- wenn jetzt auch die Kleinis nerven können, so kann doch im tiefsten, kältesten Winter so ein Gewässer ne Bank sein und den ärgsten Suchtdruck lindern- dann freut man sich auch über so kleine, blitzsaubere Plötzen.
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, ich habs an meinem Salmobach zum Saisonende (Ab Montag zu) am Samstag und Sonntag nochmal richtig krachen lassen. Gleich vorweg: Keine Forellen, daher gibt's auch keinen Bericht sondern nur die beiden Highlights zum Saisonende, plus, wie ich versprochen habe,  endlich mal ein Fangbild von mir (wortwörtlich):
> 
> Highlight 1: Samstag, ca. 15:30, im Brandenburgischen, etwa 30 Minuten am Gewässer, ein Zucken an der Rutenspitze, scharfer kurzer Anhieb, die Pheasant Tail Nymphe (Bauanleitung im Board-Fliegen Thread) schiesst mit ballistischer Präzision zurück und gräbt sich mit einem leichten Klatschen bis über Widerhaken in meinen Nasolabialbereich. An einem Widerhaken in einer erogenen Zone rumzupfen erwies sich als schlechte Idee, also ab zum Krankenhaus, rausschneiden.
> 
> (Ich bitte von Kommentaren, die das Wort "Nasenhaare" beinhalten abzusehen).
> 
> Highlight 2: Sonntag, ca. 14:00, ebenfalls im Brandenburgischen, Angelbeginn: Erster Wurf Hänger, geduldig gelöst, zweiter Wurf Hänger, schon weniger geduldig gelöst, dritter Wurf Hänger, enthusiastischer Löseversuch: statt des 14er Vorfachs (also, nix geht über Stroft) gibt meine Rute (Orvis Clearwater #5, Kaufbeleg weggeschmissen) mit einem trockenen Knacken nach, dritte Sektion knapp über Hülse glatt gebrochen.
> Falls ihr Euch um diese Zeit irgendwo zwischen Donauknie und den Rhone im Freien aufgehalten habt, der Schrei, also das war ich.
> 
> Zur Ehrenrettung darf ich sagen, dass ich an beiden Tagen nach den jeweiligen Tageshöhepunkten weitergefischt habe, einmal ich getaped, einmal die Rute. Als höhnische Dreingabe bescherte die Flussgottheit mir dann noch Barsche und Plötzen, die selbst von Libellenlarven verschmäht werden würden.
> 
> Ja, also, liebe Freunde, das war mein Angelwochenende,
> 
> schmerzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax





I


----------



## Tricast

Wo sind all die Fischlein hin, wo sind sie geblieben?
Wir waren in den letzten Wochen jetzt 4mal los und es war ein Desaster. Am 3. Oktober hatten wir ein Hegefischen und wollten die Fische umsetzen. Ich hatte gerade einmal 1 kleines Rotauge und einen mittelprächtigen Brassen. Das ergab 1230 gr. und den zweiten Platz. Die folgenden 3 mal hatte ich noch Glück und wenigstens ein Fischlein gefangen so dass ich wieder mit nach Hause kam und nicht laufen mußte (NF müssen laufen). Selbst Susanne, die immer so ausgebufft ist und immer was fängt hatte Schwierigkeiten einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. Letzten Samstag wollten die Fischlein nur eine einzelne Made am 20er Haken, blieben stehen und lutschten auf dem Köder rum. Aroma spielte keine Rolle und das Dippen der Köder brachte auch nichts, laut Susanne. Wie verzweifelt die Lage war erkannte man daran dass ich mit zwei Ruten angelte; etwas was ich sonst nie mache. Eine Grundrute mit Festblei und Mais am 14er Haken in etwa 10 bis 15 Meter Entfernung und eine Matchrute direkt vor den Füßen etwas seitlich versetzt. An der Grundrute habe ich zwischen Blei und Feederkorb gewechselt. 
Die Matchrute brachte mir einen kleinen Barsch (was für ein Glück für mich) und ein paar Wollhandkrabben. Da ich keine Maden gefüttert habe um nicht die Wollies auf den Platz zu locken blieb ich bei Mais. Ein kleines Maiskorn am 16er Haken und ein Pinki davor. Der Köder wurde gedippt mit verschiedenen Aromen, es hat alles nicht genutzt. Wie schon geschrieben wollten die nur eine Made am kleinen Haken. Susanne hat damit für die Verhältnisse nicht schlecht gefangen. Allerdings auch mit der Feederrute und möglichst weit draußen. Aber es war einfach nur schön am Wasser zu sein.
Dafür hatte ich letzten Monat an meiner neuen Lieblingsrute einen 60 cm langen Karpfen. Der hat ganz schön rabatz gemacht an dem leichten Geschirr. Die Rute war einmal eine leichte Karpfenrute in 12 ft. die ich auf 10 ft. gekürzt habe indem ich aus der Überschubverbindung eine Zapfenverbindung gebastelt habe. Jetzt habe ich eine asymetrische Rute. Ein langes Spitzenteil und ein kurzes Handteil. Der Griff und der Schraubrollenhalter wurden entfernt und durch einen Korkgriff mit Schieberinge ersetzt. Das Fazit: Es gibt doch noch schöne Momente am Wasser die man nicht auf der Couch erlebt.
Euch wünsche ich immer eine straffe Leine und ein unfallfreies Angeln.

Heinz


----------



## Serdo

Gestern wollte ich mich mal in den höheren Kreisen der Friedfischangler bewegen, also nicht nur Mais & Made, sondern Bread Punch am 16er Häkchen und Liquidized Bread als Futter. Hab schon viel darüber gelesen und Tutorials geschaut. Da muss ja was dran sein an dem Zauberzeug, oder? Also raus an die Dove-Elbe. Die Stelle, die ich mir rausgesucht habe, war die Einmündung eines kleinen Nebengewässers. (Bach kann man nicht sagen. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit war fast nicht festzustellen...). Uhrzeit war ca. 1,5 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang bis halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang. Also doch eigentlich hervorragende Voraussetzungen, oder?

Und es kamen keine Bisse. Mal angestubst, aber kein Biss. Nach einer Stunde hab ich mal testweise eine Made zum Toastbrot gehängt. Siehe da: Die Pose wandert nicht nur, sondern geht auch unter! Aber: nur Fehlbisse. Anscheinend haben die Fischlis den Kombiköder so schnell wieder ausgespuckt, dass ich keinen erfolgreich haken konnte. Bevor ich den Ort der Schmach verlassen habe, noch ein letzter Versuch: Kein Brot, sondern nur zwei Maden. Rein ins Wasser, 3 Sekunden gewartet und die Pose geht rabiat auf Tauchfahrt! Zack! War eine spannenlange Güster. Und gierig geschluckt bis zum After, so dass ich die Kleine nicht ohne sie zu erlösen vom Haken lösen konnte. 

Fische waren also da. Sie waren auch hungrig. Aber Brot wollten sie ums Verrecken nicht.

Wo liegt mein Fehler?


----------



## rippi

Du musst Nutella auf das Brot schmieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Serdo schrieb:


> Gestern wollte ich mich mal in den höheren Kreisen der Friedfischangler bewegen, also nicht nur Mais & Made, sondern Bread Punch am 16er Häkchen und Liquidized Bread als Futter. Hab schon viel darüber gelesen und Tutorials geschaut. Da muss ja was dran sein an dem Zauberzeug, oder? Also raus an die Dove-Elbe. Die Stelle, die ich mir rausgesucht habe, war die Einmündung eines kleinen Nebengewässers. (Bach kann man nicht sagen. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit war fast nicht festzustellen...). Uhrzeit war ca. 1,5 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang bis halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang. Also doch eigentlich hervorragende Voraussetzungen, oder?
> 
> Und es kamen keine Bisse. Mal angestubst, aber kein Biss. Nach einer Stunde hab ich mal testweise eine Made zum Toastbrot gehängt. Siehe da: Die Pose wandert nicht nur, sondern geht auch unter! Aber: nur Fehlbisse. Anscheinend haben die Fischlis den Kombiköder so schnell wieder ausgespuckt, dass ich keinen erfolgreich haken konnte. Bevor ich den Ort der Schmach verlassen habe, noch ein letzter Versuch: Kein Brot, sondern nur zwei Maden. Rein ins Wasser, 3 Sekunden gewartet und die Pose geht rabiat auf Tauchfahrt! Zack! War eine spannenlange Güster. Und gierig geschluckt bis zum After, so dass ich die Kleine nicht ohne sie zu erlösen vom Haken lösen konnte.
> 
> Fische waren also da. Sie waren auch hungrig. Aber Brot wollten sie ums Verrecken nicht.
> 
> Wo liegt mein Fehler?



Brot ist kein Selbstläufer, meiner Erfahrung nach ist das wie beim Hanf, es gibt Orte, wo das Zeug einfach nicht zu schlagen ist, an den Meisten natürlichen Gewässern werden solche Spielereien aber verschmäht. Momentan geht es für die Fische auch extrem um Eiweiß, eine Made ist jetzt nicht zu toppen. Das Brot für den Breadpunch muss darüber hinaus von der Struktur passen. Ich habe Weißbrotsorten schon verwendet, wo der Feuchtigkeitgrad so hoch war, das aus dem Punch keine Flocke mehr wurde. War eher wie ein Knödel. Möglicherweise saugen es die Fische aus neugier nur an, es ist aber wohl eher zu fest und bevor der eigentliche Biss kommt drehen sie wieder ab. 

Kann man aber nur Mutmaßen, egal wo, ich konnte immer einige Fische damit fangen, überhaupt keine Kontakte gab es bisher jedoch nicht. Allerdings waren die Fliegenlarven immer Haushoch überlegen, auch am Parkteich wo Enten gefüttert werden....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mir brummt der Schädel, das ist nicht mehr Feierlich. Ich überarbeite gerade alle meine Inhalte und modernisiere mich, dabei muss jeder sch*** Bericht von Grund auf neu Bewertet und Analysiert werden. Bilder neu aufsetzen, Suchmaschinenoptimierung betreiben, Löschen, Querschieben, Verlinken, neue Titel(+Bilder), Alt-Tags, Beschreibungen und so viel mehr Schnick Schnack. Weil ich den ganzen Kram aber auf den Blog der besseren Arbeitsmöglichen schiebe muss ich jetzt das letzte Mal leiden und großen Schliff machen.

Witzig an der Sache: Man hätte sich die Arbeit der Vergangenen Dekaden auch Sparen könne, das ist dann aber wohl die Lernphase von Try and Error. WTF 

Diesen Hochdruck betreibe ich aber, weil ich natürlich im November voll durchangeln will. Auch ein Bericht für das AB soll Abfallen und bis dahin will man sein Baby ja frisch gewaschen und gewickelt haben. An Infografiken arbeite ich nebenher auch noch. Das ist ja ne geschlossene Doktorei für sich. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, wieso diese ganzen Plattformbetreiber immer Jammern.


----------



## Minimax

Wacke, wacker,
habe mir grade den 16er mal wieder angesehen, er wächst und gedeiht. Schön auch die Herbsttips.
Leider sind bei fast jeder Art Projekt diese try and error Phasen nahezu unvermeidlich, wann war die erste Version von etwas jemals pefekt?
Jedenfalls weiter so, und hoffe Du kommst bald ans Wasser.
Ich selbst musste heute das Angeln leider ebenfalls wegen fürchterlicher Aufgaben skippen. Mit glück schaff ichs morgen oder übermorgen, aber
noch hab ich keinen besonderen Plan,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Den 16er Haken hab ich heute auch durchgeblättert, nicht zum ersten mal, aber heut hab ich noch einige Artikel gefunden, die mir vorher durch die Lappen gegangen sind. Dadurch inspiriert bin ich auch direkt zu Händler und hab mir Maden geholt, beim nächsten Ansitz möchte ich neben dem duftenden Curry-Weizen auf jeden Fall noch was Bewegtes und was Buntes (Mais) dabei haben. Wenn alles gut geht,schaff ich's spontan am Sonntag ans Wasser.

@Fantastic Fishing: Um mich kontruktiv ein bisschen mit einzubringen: Hat es einen Layout-bedingten Grund, wieso die Felder für würzige/herbe Aromen und fruchtige Aromen beide das gleiche rot haben? Mit Gewürzen würde ich persönlich eher einen Curry- oder Senfgelben Farbton assoziieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Um mich kontruktiv ein bisschen mit einzubringen: Hat es einen Layout-bedingten Grund, wieso die Felder für würzige/herbe Aromen und fruchtige Aromen beide das gleiche rot haben? Mit Gewürzen würde ich persönlich eher einen Curry- oder Senfgelben Farbton assoziieren.



Mein Internet war 3 Tage weg, daher die verspätete Antwort.

Nö, hat keinen besonderen Grund, ich hab nur Fix die Bilder zugesammen gewerkelt. Du hast natürlich recht, das eine Farbe in Anlehnung an Gewürz wie Besch besser wirken würde. Mach ich mich noch dran.  Leider habe ich 72 Stunden verloren, ärgert mich ein bisschen, aber das Modem wollte aber nicht mehr. Habs dann aus 1,5m einfach fallen lassen eben gerade und Zack, da ging es wieder. 

Angeln war auch. Hab ja dem Feedern für das Restjahr abgeschworen. Lediglich eine Veranstaltung habe ich noch, wo Körbe geschwungen werden, der Rest läuft über Waggler, Stippen, Method und Pickern. Heute war ich Wagglern, auf 12m Distanz im 2 Meter tiefem Wasser. So richtig gefressen haben die Fische zwar nicht, aber rein technisch gesehen konnte ich gut Angeln und eine schöne Momente erleben.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
hoffe Ihr seid wohlauf, und Petri dem @Fantastic Fishing-zu seinen gewaggelten Fischlein! Ich wusste gar nichts von Deinem feierlichen Feedervermeidungseid. Übrigens ein wirklich sehr schönes Wagglerexemplar- wie heisst denn das Fabrikat?

Ich bin heute auch mal rausgekommen, für zwei mickrige Stunden am Wasser. Lediglich mit Maden am immer noch niedrigen und klaren Flüsschen an einer Stelle mit gurgend-reissender Strömung getrottet. Normalerweise bringt da jede Drift, oder wenigstens jede zweite ne Güster ( so weit bin ich schon...) oder auch ne Plötze. Heut wars wieder mau, ein bunter winziger Zufallskorb aus Güstern, Plötze, Miniaturbrasse, Döbeljungem und natürlich Barschlarven: Wie man so sagt: nicht ins Fangen gekommen. Wenigstens konnte ich ein leichteres Schwestermodell des neulich im Posenthread geposteten Entenkielavons testen, ich muss sagen ich bin ziemlich zufrieden, da werd ich wohl in Serie gehen. Aber fangtechnisch -und auch sonst- ich bin merklich genervt, übellaunig, kurze Lunte.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> hoffe Ihr seid wohlauf, und Petri dem @Fantastic Fishing-zu seinen gewaggelten Fischlein! Ich wusste gar nichts von Deinem feierlichen Feedervermeidungseid. Übrigens ein wirklich sehr schönes Wagglerexemplar- wie heisst denn das Fabrikat?
> 
> Ich bin heute auch mal rausgekommen, für zwei mickrige Stunden am Wasser. Lediglich mit Maden am immer noch niedrigen und klaren Flüsschen an einer Stelle mit gurgend-reissender Strömung getrottet. Normalerweise bringt da jede Drift, oder wenigstens jede zweite ne Güster ( so weit bin ich schon...) oder auch ne Plötze. Heut wars wieder mau, ein bunter winziger Zufallskorb aus Güstern, Plötze, Miniaturbrasse, Döbeljungem und natürlich Barschlarven: Wie man so sagt: nicht ins Fangen gekommen. Wenigstens konnte ich ein leichteres Schwestermodell des neulich im Posenthread geposteten Entenkielavons testen, ich muss sagen ich bin ziemlich zufrieden, da werd ich wohl in Serie gehen. Aber fangtechnisch -und auch sonst- ich bin merklich genervt, übellaunig, kurze Lunte.
> hg
> Minimax



Ich schickt dir den Link wegen dem Waggler. Ist nen schönes, aber auch sehr preiswertes Teil.

Was das Beißverhalten der Fische angeht bin ich auch etwas verwundert. Die letzten Tage haben trotz recht ordentlicher, wenn auch wechselhafter Bedingungen, viel zu schlechte Ergebnisse gebracht. Heute hatte ich kleine Brassen und Rotfedern, Rotaugen und größere Brassen vor der Brust. Es wurde aber nur sehr dezent gebissen. Sicherlich war der Waggler etwas zu derb, aber bei Unterströmung und Wind kannst du mit Stippposen auch keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen. Aber selbst wenn du den Kontakt nicht bemerkst, hast du Spuren am Köder. Auch war nur sehr selten der Fall.

Ich hab dann angefangen den Köder auf Grund abzulegen, da wurden dann tatsächlich die Maden geklaut, was wohl darauf hindeutet, das die Fische nur Angetestet haben oder Backen-Monopoly spielten. Bin dann schnell wieder auf 20 Zentimeter über Grund gewechselt. Eigentlich in Aufsicht auf Rotaugen stiegen mir dann aber vermehrt kleine Brassen/Rotfedern ein. 

Kurios: Ich hab an dieser Stelle noch nicht mit dem Waggler vorher gefischt. Ich hielt die Struktur immer für recht Einfach. Ein stetig abfallendes Ufer, gefolgt von einer Kante und tiefem Wasser. Aber Pustekuchen. Da drückt sich doch tatsächlich wie eine kleine Landzunge nen Ausläufer der Kante 2 Meter weiter ins Wasser. Der Waggler wurde 2m vom Futterplatz nach rechts geworfen und schon lagen die Schrote direkt auf. Solche Features findest du mit der Feederrute halt nicht. Mal schauen, die Tage sind ja noch tauglich für diese Zone.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Fantastic Fishing , willkommen zurück im Internet  Weswegen werden die Feeder denn auf dem Abstellgleis geparkt? Und Petri euch beiden! Ich hatte heute erst ab halb 5 Zeit und noch nichts vorbereitet, das war mir dann zu knapp, spontan noch loszuziehen, also blieb es dieses Wochenende bei meinem erfolglosen Spontantrip zum Spinnangeln in aller Frühe....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Fantastic Fishing , willkommen zurück im Internet  Weswegen werden die Feeder denn auf dem Abstellgleis geparkt?



Ich war das ganze Jahr über Feedern, diese Methode beherrsche ich jetzt schon Blind unter Berücksichtigung aller Aspekte. Ich will jetzt wieder vermehrt mit der Pose im Schlepptau meine Sinne schärfen, um Veröffentlichungen für diesen Bereich anzuschieben. Ich brauche ja auch eine gewisse Menge an Bilder, so lege ich die Basis an. Ferner arbeite ich meine Gewässer mikroskopisch aus, ist ja jetzt das erste Jahr an meinen neuen Gefilden, obgleich ich Herbst/Winter hier noch gar nicht geangelt habe. um wirklich alle Facetten zu beleuchten, muss ein Köder auch mal 30cm über Grund oder ins Mittelwasser. Auch die Schleuder samt Geräuschpegel kann ja neue Wege öffnen.

Möglicherweise habe ich zum Beispiel unter den Stillwasserdöbeln und Alande drunter hinweg geangelt, vielleicht stehen die großen Rotaugen/Rotfedern/Karpfen im Mittelwasser. Um genau solche Spielchen geht es jetzt.


----------



## Minimax

Bezieht sich Dein Posenprojekt -das ich sehr befürworte, es wird bestimmt ein Füllhorn an tollen Tips und spannenden Stories bei rauskommen- nur aufs Stillwasser, oder wirst Du auch Fliessgewässer, Elbe und Kleinfluss beackern?


----------



## Tobias85

Achso, deshalb. Gut, irgendwann fehlt natürlich die Herausforderung und es muss mal etwas Abwechslung her, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Und die Notwendigkeit der Methodenvielfalt, um den Fischbestand besser kennenzulernen, leuchtet mir auch ein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Bezieht sich Dein Posenprojekt -das ich sehr befürworte, es wird bestimmt ein Füllhorn an tollen Tips und spannenden Stories bei rauskommen- nur aufs Stillwasser, oder wirst Du auch Fliessgewässer, Elbe und Kleinfluss beackern?



Alle Gewässer, wobei die Elbe eine sehr schweres Brot werden dürfte. Am kleinen Fluss war ich in der Zwischenzeit ja schon, da bereite ich was für den Winter vor. Plötzen an der Biberburg. 










Das wird aber eher ne entspannte Nummer, bisschen taktisch und ein bisschen Ausschweifend. Generell werde ich mit der Pose aber alle Bewässer gut bewirtschaften, nur eine neue Brille muss definitiv her. Über 20 Meter packe ich einfach nicht mehr. Allerdings muss ich hier auch etwas umdenken. Mit altenglischer Bebleiung kannst du nur so tief Fischen, wie die Rute lang ist und selbst das ist mit dem Werfen ja eine sehr mistige Sache dann. Nicht selten hängst du dann nämlich im Gestrüpp hinter dir. Slidermontagen werden das Problem lösen.  Kleiner Fluss dagegen ist ja weniger schwer, nur ist dieser Momentan eher weniger relevant, weil das Wasser fehlt und kein Fischwechsel zur Elbe stattfindet. Da muss ich die Lage die Tage mal wieder gründlichst checken. Meine favorisierten Stellen sind aber nach wie vor mit Seerosen dicht......

Bei der Elbe und meinem Graben (kleinerer Fluss nebst kleinem Fluss) warte ich schlicht auf Wasser. Du kannst einfach nur sehr schlecht Angeln.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achso, deshalb. Gut, irgendwann fehlt natürlich die Herausforderung und es muss mal etwas Abwechslung her, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Und die Notwendigkeit der Methodenvielfalt, um den Fischbestand besser kennenzulernen, leuchtet mir auch ein.



Was heißt Abwechslung? Ich bin beim Feedern ja in taktischer Hinsicht, aber auch technischer Raffinesse durchaus sehr Grundverschieden unterwegs. Da gleicht ein Angeltag kaum dem anderen. Mal Feeder ich ultra Leicht auf Distanz, was eine ganz andere Angelei ist, wie das Speedfeedern im Nahbereich. Dann wieder am Buhnenkopf oder auf Hafengüstern. Die Details und herangehensweise ist bei mir faktisch immer anders. Langeweile kommt da nicht auf. Ich will mich halt nur nicht auf das Körbchen reduzieren lassen.

Ich bin auch ein sehr passabler Stipper, was man natürlich nur selten mitbekommt, weil ich es dieses Jahr auch nur 2x bis 3x gemacht habe. Die Gewässer hier sind aber alle sehr Feederfreundlich. Tief, ausladend, viele Brassen, große Schleien oder widrigste Bedingungen. Da brauchst du die Pose oft nicht. An meinem Hausgewässer stehen die guten Fische teilweise auf 40m Distanz, sowas würde ich mir zb. mit dem Waggler niemals antun wollen. Wie du richtig geschrieben hast, vermisse ich aber bestimmte Fischarten und Größen, die mir einfach bisher verwährt geblieben sind.

Ich habe riesigen Schleien, 11 Pfund Brassen, Monsterdöbel und nun schon einen derben Zander gefangen. Kein großes Rotauge, keine vorzeigbaren Rotfedern, Alande nur im Zwergenformat und diese 3 Fischarten haben eines in meinen Augen gemeinsam. Sie stehen einfach eine Etage über dem Futterplatz, da will ich hin, um zu Ernten.  

Wirklich mehr Material aus diesem Jahr zum Posenangeln gibt es aber tatsächlich nicht, weshalb ich nun meine Ausrichtung etwas verändere.


----------



## daci7

Hier mal wieder ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir ...
Ich war leider angeltechnisch einige Zeit vollkommen ausgeknockt. Hab mich heftig lang gemacht (natürlich im Haushalt - da passieren nunmal die schlimmsten Sachen. Am besten garnicht zu Hause sein ...) und dabei das Steißbein angebrochen. An "Ansitzen" war nicht zu denken und auch der Weg zum Nass war eine verfluchte Qual. Naja, jetz ists größtenteils überstanden und die letzten Tage war dann noch Familienurlaub angesagt. Jedenfalls hab ich mir gesagt, wenn ich mich 3,5h in dem winzigen Ryanarsch-Sitz quälen kann, dann kann ich auch Angeln gehen.
So war ich ein paar Runden "Feedern" am Mittemeer. Naja, eigentlich hab ich nur die Feederruten benutzt und mit Sardinas & Boqerones & Coreanos simples Grundangeln betrieben.
Mehr oder wenig erfolgreich von der Mole aus auf kleinere Brassenarten, Petermännchen und Nachts auf Aale. Top! Ne Pulle Bier dazu und den Sonnenuntergang genießen ... was will man mehr?!




Achja ... und richtig gefallen hat mir das seeeehr begrenzte Gerödel. Ruten, Brandungsrutenhalter und Stuhl hab ich in Spanien stehen - und eine Zigarrendose voll Kleinkram langt. Eine vollkommen neue Erfahrung für mich!




Jetz soll es aber wirklich die Tage wieder auf die friedlichen Gesellen gehen!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Andal

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich die neuen Iso-Posen machen werden!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ...*Iso*...



Nabend Andal,
Du raffinierter Fuchs, danke fürs einstellen! Wie bist Du denn darauf gestoßen? Muss jetzt gleich mal fieberhaft recherchieren, unverzeihliche Wissenslücke.
Wäre das eventuell nicht auch ein Job für Deine neue Bolo?
herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Mit dem Iso Zeug gehe ich schon lange kopfschwanger. Angedacht ist, damit kleinere Köderfische und Würmer treibend im Fluss anzubieten. Die Posen sind ja weitestgehend vorgebleit und lassen lange Vorfächer mit kleinen Signalschroten zu. Das sollte zusammen mit der langen Rute auch im Süßwasser gut wirken.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab gleich mal ein bisschen nachgeschaut.. Eine interessante Parallelentwicklung. Was würden die pazifischen Angler wohl sagen,
wenn sie wüßten, dass Techniken und Gerätschaften, ganz ähnlich dem Isoangeln auch bei dem traditionellen (west-)europäischen Posen- und Matchfischen
verwendet werden: Uralte, spirituell bedeutsame Angelmethoden eines  exotischen Volkes, mit einer reichhaltigen Überlieferung und Philosophie?
("Und dies, junger Padawan, ist unsere Tracht: Netzhemd und Jogginghose. Lege sie an, und du wirst verstehen, worum es beim traditionellen europäischen Angeln geht. Und vergiss den Anklebeschnurrbart nicht")


----------



## Andal

Das ist jetzt die Frage, wer die Langrutenfischerei als erster auf dem Schirm hatte, die Asiaten, oder die Europäer!?


----------



## Minimax

Ja, dafür weiss man halt zuwenig. Ich glaub ja an eine Parallelentwicklung: Wir wissen kaum was von der Isoangelei, und ich wette die Isoangler wären von der Ähnlichkeit unseren Match- Bolo- und Tremarellaruten überrascht. Ist halt auf der anderen Seite der Welt und eine Salzwassermethode.
Ähnlich wie bei unsrem Fliegenfischen und Tenkara, da sind ja auch ganz ähnliche Konzepte unabhängig voneinander entstanden. Man denke auch ans amerikanische Mooching, mit eigenen hochwertigen Centrepins und vor allem einer ganzen vielköpfigen Floatrutenfamilie, die hierzulande kaum bekannt ist.

Vielleicht, wenn hierzulande der letzte Gummifisch an den letzten Streetfisher vertickt worden ist, wird die Isosache als neuer heisser Scheiss rübergeschwappt werden?


----------



## Andal

Wegen mir muss das alles nicht so populär werden.


----------



## Minimax

Tja, was grade popularisiert wird, darauf hat man je keinen Einfluss. Ich merke aber auch, dass ich immer irgendwie versuche, mich in etwas entlegeneren Nischen zu tummeln ("Anders ist besser"), nicht nur beim angeln. Und wenn die Hypewippe etwas ins grelle Rampenlicht hebt, sinken andere Dinge wieder in den wohltuenden Halbschatten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, was grade popularisiert wird, darauf hat man je keinen Einfluss. Ich merke aber auch, dass ich immer irgendwie versuche, mich in etwas entlegeneren Nischen zu tummeln ("Anders ist besser"), nicht nur beim angeln. Und wenn die Hypewippe etwas ins grelle Rampenlicht hebt, sinken andere Dinge wieder in den wohltuenden Halbschatten.



Diesen Ansatz verstehe ich im Bezug aufs Angeln nicht.

Gummifische sind ja nicht Hip, weil sie im Stile vom Tschernobyl-Grün die Fische zu verzücken wissen, sie sind ja einfach nur Effektiv. Man könnte die Kreaturen der Halbschatten auch als besonders verkomplizierende Angler betiteln, deren Geltungsbedürfnis sich Abzuheben genau aus dieser Art des Denkens her ableitet (alles Theorie, no hate). Gibt ja immer zwei Seiten der Medaille. Ich nutze als Matchangler ja vollkommen Unabhängig des Trends die mir beste zur Verfügung stehende Methode ohne in Eitelkeiten dabei zu ersaufen. Es wird geangelt, was am besten Funktioniert.

Warum sollte ich einen Blinker auf Zander über den Grund zerren, wenn es anders besser geht? Um in Schönheit zu sterben?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Diesen Ansatz verstehe ich im Bezug aufs Angeln nicht.
> 
> Gummifische sind ja nicht Hip, weil sie im Stile vom Tschernobyl-Grün die Fische zu verzücken wissen, sie sind ja einfach nur Effektiv. Man könnte die Kreaturen der Halbschatten auch als besonders verkomplizierende Angler betiteln, deren Geltungsbedürfnis sich Abzuheben genau aus dieser Art des Denkens her ableitet (alles Theorie, no hate). Gibt ja immer zwei Seiten der Medaille. Ich nutze als Matchangler ja vollkommen Unabhängig des Trends die mir beste zur Verfügung stehende Methode ohne in Eitelkeiten dabei zu ersaufen. Es wird geangelt, was am besten Funktioniert.
> 
> Warum sollte ich einen Blinker auf Zander über den Grund zerren, wenn es anders besser geht? Um in Schönheit zu sterben?



Lieber Fantastic,
da bin ich gleich d´accord mit Dir es gibt genau diese beiden Richtungen des Angelns, zwei Seiten der selben fischigen Medallie: Ich habs mal irgendwo hier im Thread als "Walkeriten" und "Yatesianer" bezeichnet. Natürlich mit allen Schattierungen dazwischen. Und ich wage zu behaupten das die Mehrheit von uns sich irgendwo zwischen den beiden Polen verorten würde. Beide Pole haben natürlich ihre Berechtigung und stehen naturgemäß nicht in Konkurrenz zueinander, es sind wohl eher persönliche Stile, denen man bevorzugen kann, wie etwa Hard- und Softscifi. Bewerten kann man das nicht.
Aber natürlich ist klar, das ein echter Walkerite seine eigene Großmutter für mehr Bisse verkaufen würde, und ein Yatesianer sich mehr als nur gerne im Spiegel betrachtet..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Fantastic,
> da bin ich gleich d´accord mit Dir es gibt genau diese beiden Richtungen des Angelns, zwei Seiten der selben fischigen Medallie: Ich habs mal irgendwo hier im Thread als "Walkeriten" und "Yatesianer" bezeichnet. Natürlich mit allen Schattierungen dazwischen. Und ich wage zu behaupten das die Mehrheit von uns sich irgendwo zwischen den beiden Polen verorten würde. Beide Pole haben natürlich ihre Berechtigung und stehen naturgemäß nicht in Konkurrenz zueinander, es sind wohl eher persönliche Stile, denen man bevorzugen kann, wie etwa Hard- und Softscifi. Bewerten kann man das nicht.
> Aber natürlich ist klar, das ein echter Walkerite seine eigene Großmutter für mehr Bisse verkaufen würde, und ein Yatesianer sich mehr als nur gerne im Spiegel betrachtet..



Die Mitte ist immer toll, mich nervt nur diese ständige Aufwiegen irgendwelcher Aktivitäten. Natürlich geht mir ebenso auf den Sack, das es nur noch um XXL-Barsch, Muttis und Mastschweine geht, aber das wollen die Leute nun mal sehen. Wir sind ja unabhängig davon so oder so die absolute Nische, ob nun Feedern, Stippen, Centerpin oder freie Leine. Sich in der sowieso schon bedrohlichen Unbedeutsamkeit untereinander abheben zu wollen macht keinen Sinn.

Ich Frage mich vielmehr, ob sich dieser Spinnanglertrend noch umkehren lässt oder wir erst einen Paradigmen-Wechsel erleben, wenn der letzte Hecht Flügel hat.


----------



## Andal

Wer was wie macht und wie er es nennt, ist mir sowas von egal. Ich will beim Angeln meine Wege gehen und auf denen möglichst wenige Menschen treffen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich mag ja die Unterschiede, und auch den humoristischen Blick auf die verschiedenen Stereotype- ist glaube ich auch in Ordnung, solange man auch ab und zu einen augenzwinkernden Blick auf sich selbst wirft und darüber schmunzeln kann.
Und die Hausse des Spinnfischens dauert zwar an, aber bei genauerem Blick gibt es natürlich noch die Vielfalt:
Schau nur mal auf die Aktiven im Board: Da gibt es ganz viele Meeresmänner, es gibt hier eine schöne kleine Friedfischkolonie, zweidrei Flyboys, einzwei Wallerer und vor allem viele die mal dies mal das machen, freilich immer mit einer Lieblingsdiziplin. Auch Raubfischansitzer sind gut vertreten, vor allem Aal und Zander. Karpfis fehlen aber auffallenderweise. Also ganz reine Spinnfischer gibt's eigentlich kaum hier.
Und draussen? Fisch und Fang und Rute und Rolle zeigen immer einen Mix in ihren Heften, Matze "Ikone" Koch betont stark seine Allroundigkeit, und sogar Eras hat immer mal etwas Ansitz und neuerdings sehr deutlich Fliegenfischen im Programm. Dein Blog kommt auch dazu. Und Dr. Catch hat die Themenpalette auch erweitert. Auch die Industrie macht mit, Korum und Browning sind stärker wahrnehmbar, die Fox Specialist und Matrix Programme auch.  Guru gibt's jetzt auch in Deutschland.
Vielleicht verstellen die sozialen Medien Facebook und Youtube auch etwas den Blick: Denn die werden hauptsächlich von Jüngeren frequentiert und gespeist, und bei denen ist Spinnfischen immer noch sehr en vogue und zwar nicht nur wegen den Werbetrommeln. Also könnten die wahren Verhältnisse doch etwas anders liegen


----------



## Andal

Der Spinn Hype wird auch so bleiben. Man muss nicht viel schleppen, wenig Wissen reicht aus, um auch mal einen Fisch zu fangen und  es gibt viele Apps.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich mag ja die Unterschiede, und auch den humoristischen Blick auf die verschiedenen Stereotype- ist glaube ich auch in Ordnung, solange man auch ab und zu einen augenzwinkernden Blick auf sich selbst wirft und darüber schmunzeln kann.
> Und die Hausse des Spinnfischens dauert zwar an, aber bei genauerem Blick gibt es natürlich noch die Vielfalt:
> Schau nur mal auf die Aktiven im Board: Da gibt es ganz viele Meeresmänner, es gibt hier eine schöne kleine Friedfischkolonie, zweidrei Flyboys, einzwei Wallerer und vor allem viele die mal dies mal das machen, freilich immer mit einer Lieblingsdiziplin. Auch Raubfischansitzer sind gut vertreten, vor allem Aal und Zander. Karpfis fehlen aber auffallenderweise. Also ganz reine Spinnfischer gibt's eigentlich kaum hier.
> Und draussen? Fisch und Fang und Rute und Rolle zeigen immer einen Mix in ihren Heften, Matze "Ikone" Koch betont stark seine Allroundigkeit, und sogar Eras hat immer mal etwas Ansitz und neuerdings sehr deutlich Fliegenfischen im Programm. Dein Blog kommt auch dazu. Und Dr. Catch hat die Themenpalette auch erweitert. Auch die Industrie macht mit, Korum und Browning sind stärker wahrnehmbar, die Fox Specialist und Matrix Programme auch.  Guru gibt's jetzt auch in Deutschland.
> Vielleicht verstellen die sozialen Medien Facebook und Youtube auch etwas den Blick: Denn die werden hauptsächlich von Jüngeren frequentiert und gespeist, und bei denen ist Spinnfischen immer noch sehr en vogue und zwar nicht nur wegen den Werbetrommeln. Also könnten die wahren Verhältnisse doch etwas anders liegen



So ganz teile ich deine Auffassung nicht. Natürlich bedienen Zeitschriften und Kanäle, sowieo Blogs auch Randthemen, bei genauem Hinsehen empfinde ich aber, das Gefühlt jedes Jahr zweimal Barsch-Spezial, Zander-Deluxe, Hecht auf Abwegen, Waller im Workshop, Karpfen durch Kulisse und ferner noch Aal in der Turbine geliefert werden. An wirkliche tiefer gehende Reports zu Friedfischen kann ich mich so gar nicht mehr erinnern. Es gibt den Youtube-Predätor Cup, diverse andere groß herausgestellte Raubfisch-Events, die FuF Profiliga und vieles mehr. Gefühlt wird sogar dem Wettkampfangeln beim Friedfischen der Rang durch Spinner und Co. abgelaufen.

Mir kommt das vielmehr so vor, das man einfach alte Abonennten durch geschicktes Beiwerk halten will, sich aber voll auf die Streetfischer-Jung und Jugendgruppe einschießt. Ich hatte es ja schon mal erwähnt, auch bei mir im anglerischen Umfeld gibt es wesentlich mehr Raubfischangler, die gar nicht mehr verstehen, warum ich das, was ich mache (anglerisch), überhaupt mache. Nur kleine Fische, öde Drills und immer das Gerödel. Komischerweise schleppen die bis auf den Stuhl aber nicht viel weniger und Zander sind im Drill wie Schnittlauch im Wind. Schleien kennt wohl niemand mehr?

Jeder erstellte Blog momentan dreht sich nur ums Raubfischangeln, auf Facebook kommen auch nur noch Zanderangler wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Diese Vielfalt im Board ist in meinen Augen tatsächlich noch Einzigartig.


----------



## Andal

Dies feine Stück deutschen Liedgutes zeigt warum...


----------



## Minimax

Na gut, Na gut Jungs,
ich konzidiere: Spinnfischen ist noch dominant... ich finds aber auch nicht schlecht, ich hab ja euch zur Gesellschaft. Und die Spinnfischer ab und zu indirekt pieksen
mach ja auch Spass:



Andal schrieb:


> Dies feine Stück deutschen Liedgutes zeigt warum...



Übrigens zeigen Insterburg und Co ja in einem anderen schönen Lied, warum die Vielfalt des Ansitz- und Friedfischangels so schön ist:






hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Insterburg & Co. sind eben nach wie vor ein Quell der Weisheit.


----------



## Serdo

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir wissen kaum was von der Isoangelei, und ich wette die Isoangler wären von der Ähnlichkeit unseren Match- Bolo- und Tremarellaruten überrascht.



Ich oute mich mal als unwissend. Eigentlich bemühe ich mich immer, bevor ich eine dumme Frage stelle, das weltweite Netz zu durchsuchen. Doch dieses Mal bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Bitte belehre mich über diese "Isoangelei". Was ist das und wo kriegt man mehr Infos?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab gerade den Leitartikel zum Method Feedern überarbeitet, eigentlich komplett vom Ablauf her neu geschrieben, dabei fiel mir eines auf: Es ist die mit Abstand leichteste Methode. Man muss nur ganz wenige Dinge richtig machen, kriegt man das aber nicht gebacken, funktioniert es nicht. Klar scheitern 95% der Spinnfischangler daran, weil man keine Plastikaugen an den Korb kleben braucht, aber simpler geht Angeln bald wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Minimax

Serdo schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als unwissend. Eigentlich bemühe ich mich immer, bevor ich eine dumme Frage stelle, das weltweite Netz zu durchsuchen. Doch dieses Mal bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Bitte belehre mich über diese "Isoangelei". Was ist das und wo kriegt man mehr Infos?




Hi Serdo,
mir wars auch neu und ich kam nur durch Andals Posen drauf. Also, nach meinen Recherchen  handelts sich um eine Form der Meeresangelei von felsigen Küsten aus, die in Japan und Korea entstanden ist und jetzt nach Australien überschwappt. Im ggs, zu dem herkömmlichen Rockfishing verwenden die Iso Angler lange, leichte, parabolische Ruten, dünne Schnüre, Naturköder an kleinen Haken, kleine Rollen, häufig mit einer Art Kampfbremse/Freilaufsytem und eiförmige, beschwerte Posen (read Buldo) mit einer Art Slidermontage- insgesamt gibt es viele Schnittpunkte mit dem europäischen Psoenangeln mit Match, Bolo und Tremarella, inklusive Drift, Anfüttern und Futterspur.
Für uns wirkt das natürlich wie ein alter Hut, aber vermutlich sehr exotisch für Meeresangler im pazifischen Raum.
Es gibt einen australischen onlineshop der sich auf das notwendige Zubehör spezialisiert hat und auch auf Youtube vieles zeigt, und daneben noch einige Beiträge in Foren- vermutlich findet man so wenig wegen der Sprachbarriere. Interessant ists allemal, daher hier der Link zu dem Shop, wo es auch die Videos und einige Artikel (natürlich alle kräftig werbegeimpft) zu sehen gibt:
https://isofishinglifestyle.com.au/
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Klar scheitern 95% der Spinnfischangler daran, weil man keine Plastikaugen an den Korb kleben braucht, aber simpler geht Angeln bald wirklich nicht mehr.


Hey, Fantastic,
immer flexibel bleiben...
Medium 64057 anzeigenhg,
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Hey, Fantastic,
> immer flexibel bleiben...
> Medium 64057 anzeigenhg,
> Minimax



Bin ich. Deine verlinkte Galerie ist Fehlerhaft.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bin ich. Deine verlinkte Galerie ist Fehlerhaft.


oh, aber das bild des innovativen Angelzubehörs ist sichtbar, hoffe ich? ich sehe es


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> oh, aber das bild des innovativen Angelzubehörs ist sichtbar, hoffe ich? ich sehe es



Nein, es wird nur eine Verlinkung angezeigt, welche einen Fehler beim Anklicken erzeugt.


----------



## Minimax

Dann halt extern:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jetzt kann ich lachen. Genauso läuft das! Dein eigenes Bild?!


----------



## Minimax

Klaro meins, wärs sonst unscharf? Dein Post lesen, das Ding zusammenfrickeln und knipsen war eins. Konnt ja nicht ahnen, das ich in der Auffahrt zur Datenautobahn hängenbleib.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Klaro meins, wärs sonst unscharf? Dein Post lesen, das Ding zusammenfrickeln und knipsen war eins. Konnt ja nicht ahnen, das ich in der Auffahrt zur Datenautobahn hängenbleib.



Dat Bild ist doch super.

Ich muss gleich mal Anfangen Caster für Sonntag zu ziehen, steht ja noch ein kleiner Ritt an. Kleine neue Köderboxen sind heute auch angekommen, ich bin nun auf Tupperware umgestiegen.  

Die großen Dosen (500ml) kriegst du selten leer, oft nimmt man einfach unheimlich große Mengen wieder mit nachhause. Jetzt hab ich mir mal etwas höhere 250 Millimeter Behälter gekauft, welche einfach besser von der Organisation sich aufs Sidetray oder in die Box stellen lassen. Diese ganzen Ködermengen, welche Profis immer auf den Kiepen zu stehen haben, kriegst du einfach nicht verbraucht. Beim Feedern schon gar nicht. Dieser Show der Marken-Fredos bin ich vor Jahren mal auf den Leim gegangen.......


----------



## daci7

So Leute - hab 3h Zeit mein restfutter von gestern zu verbraten. Diesmal sitze ich an einer tieferen stelle am altarm. Mit made brauche ich nicht zu fischen - die Kinderstube macht mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Maximal 10s und son kleiner racker hängt ... also einmal method und miniboilie und einmal match mit Mais!


----------



## daci7

Zu früh gefreut ...


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Zu früh gefreut ...


Nur Mut! Leg mal am Rande/knapp jenseits des Futterplatzes ab, und auch mal mit ungefülltem Körbchen- vielleicht bringts ja was?


----------



## Andal

Nochmal zurück zum Isofishing...

Sooo leicht ist diese Fischerei gar nicht. Je nach Klasse, abhängig vom Zielfisch kommen da schon recht derbe Schnüre und Haken zum Einsatz. Immerhin kommen Posen bis an die 10 gr. daher. Ich dachte auch, das sei ein Abklatsch der eher gemütlichen Posenfischerei der Franzosen nahe. Aber weit gefehlt, die Sache ist, wie zu erwarten, deutlich komplexer. Kingfish und Black Drums können direkt an der Küste schon enorme Kaliber erreichen. Deshalb auch die enorm paraboöischen Ruten, die ich allerdings für unsere Anwendungen eher nicht so ideal ansehe. Aber die Rollen jucken mich schwer. Leider nur aus Übersee zu bekommen, wirklich nicht billig, aber geil. Hierzulande steht leider nur die Mitchell Full Control zur Debatte. Die hat den zusätzlichen Bremshebel. Aber eben nur die Zusatzbremse und nicht all die anderen Funktionen. Aber mit ihr, der Pin und der Kapselrolle, b.z.w. normalen Matchrollen werde ich schon meinen Weg finden.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Isofishing...
> Aber die Rollen jucken mich schwer. Leider nur aus Übersee zu bekommen, wirklich nicht billig, aber geil.



hahaha... jaa, die sind meinem kleinen tacklegierigen Herzen auch gleich aufgefallen


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha... jaa, die sind meinem kleinen tacklegierigen Herzen auch gleich aufgefallen


Ab etwa 300,- € aufwärts, zuzüglich Versand und Einfuhrkosten... das hat bisher meine Gier deutlich gebremst. Leider, aber irgendwann wird so eine Rolle hier ankommen!


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dat Bild ist doch super.
> 
> Ich muss gleich mal Anfangen Caster für Sonntag zu ziehen, steht ja noch ein kleiner Ritt an. Kleine neue Köderboxen sind heute auch angekommen, ich bin nun auf Tupperware umgestiegen.



Ükeltreffen 2019 dann also bei dir in Form einer Tupperparty?  

Für nen größeren Ansitz hab ich dieses Wochenende wohl keine Zeit, also gehts vermutlich maximal kurz an den Bach. Und nächstes Wochenende bin ich im Rheinland auf einer Hochzeit, da geht also gar nichts. Ihr müsst also angeltechnisch die Stellung halten die nächsten zwei Wochen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ükeltreffen 2019 dann also bei dir in Form einer Tupperparty?



Ich tupper mir gerade Pinkie-Caster zurecht. Macht auch Spaß! 

Nach meinen "Match" werde ich mal gepflegt mit der 4 Meter Stippe am Schilf rumklappern. Speeeeeeeedfischen ist dann angesagt. Mal sehen, was man da alles Fangen kann zu dieser Jahreszeit. Hafen werde ich das aber nicht machen, da schwimmen mir zuviele Monster rum.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich tupper mir gerade Pinkie-Caster zurecht. Macht auch Spaß!
> 
> Nach meinen "Match" werde ich mal gepflegt mit der 4 Meter Stippe am Schilf rumklappern. Speeeeeeeedfischen ist dann angesagt. Mal sehen, was man da alles Fangen kann zu dieser Jahreszeit. Hafen werde ich das aber nicht machen, da schwimmen mir zuviele Monster rum.



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Alle Vorbereitungen sind jetzt abgeschlossen. Eigentlich wollte ich keine große Arbeit investieren, aber Maden trennen, Haken binden, Pinkies abfertigen, Hanf ansetzen, Futter rühren, Ruten montieren, Körbe zusammenstellen, Montagen bauen, Schlagschnur setzen, Dips raussuchen, zweites Futter mischen und zwischendurch mal Atmen kostet Zeit.

Ich werde morgen entgegen meiner sonstigen Faulheit und zum letzten Mal (Platz 5) zwei Bahnen beangeln. Vor 4 Wochen hatte trotz recht guter Leistung zuviel Vertrauen auf eine einzelne Bahn gesetzt und sträflich keinen zweiten Futterplatz angelegt. Darauf folgte eine Phase von fehlenden Bisse und keinerlei Möglichkeit das Problem zu lösen. Hätte ich in den 90 Minuten Leerzeit nur 5 Fische mehr gefangen, wäre Platz 2 schon sicher gewesen. Diesesmal will ich mich nicht in die Komfortzone setzen und werde mit Kratzen, Beißen, Stechen und Hauen jeden Anflug von Fehlzeiten entsprechend abpuffern.

Die Schwierigkeit morgen wird aber sein, die richtigen Fische zu binden. Es können schon Rotaugen/Alande in den Hafen gewandert sein, aber auch Brassen/Skimmer könnten die Wahl Nummer 1 werden. Deswegen habe ich mich auf 2 verschiedene Futtersorten konzentriert, um zumindest im Ansatz die Chance zu haben, die Gewichte aufzubauen fürs Treppchen. Üben war ich nicht, deshalb wird das Morgen auch ein Blindflug, was aber nicht weiter wild ist. Faktisch betrachtet ist jeder Tag anders, macht also auch keinen Sinn die Erkenntnisse vom Dienstag auf irgend eine Art und Weise morgen für sich zu nutzen.

Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird, die Temperaturen haben mich jedenfalls dazu angehalten schon auf Wintermodus zu Feedern. Möge die Macht mit mir sein und bitte kein Regen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Minimax

Viel Erfolg auch von mir,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nach einem harten Angeln gab es Platz 8 von 16 Teilnehmern, womit ich nicht zufrieden bin. Insgesamt gefangene Fische..... ZWEI. 

Ich hab die erste halbe Stunde damit zugebracht auf der kurzen Bahn Rotaugen/Ukelei/Güstern zu aktivieren, leider gab es keinerlei Kontakt. Ich bin dann auf Bahn 2 gewechselt und habe dort mein Glück probiert. Der Futterplatz war passiver, im Gegensatz zu erst genanntem. Ich hab noch etwas an Maden und Pinkies (tot) durchgelegt, um den Brassen entgegenzukommen. Leider keine Anfasser. Einige Nummer höher fing jemand aber Konstant Fisch, allerdings auch als einziges von allen Teilnehmern. Immer mal wieder schielte ich mit dem Auge rüber und man wird dann auch unruhig. Problem an der Sache:

Meine beiden Nachbarn feederten ebenfalls auf Distanz und hatte nicht einmal Bisse. Klar kannst du was falsch machen, wenn aber NICHTS passiert, deutet das auf absoluten keinen Fisch am Platz hin. Ich hielt es deswegen für vergebene Liebesmüh mich noch dazwischen zu setzen und pokerte weiter auf kurzen Bahn. Bis auf eine Güster und eine Grundel ging mir aber nichts an den Haken. Viel Leerzeit und gewissermaßen Lehrzeit. Meine ganze Angelei war grundsätzlich richtig, sehr filigran, aber heute hatten all jene, die Brassen überlisteten, Rotwurm im Einsatz. Ich ließ diese Zuhause, weil sie mir als Köder viel zu massiv für die jetzigen Bedingungen vorkamen.

Versteift auf meine Speedfeeder-Taktik, ohne den richtigen Köder für die Skimmer, konnte ich nichts drehen. Allerdings waren die Gewichte nach der Auswertung auch eindeutig: Es war wiederholt ein schwerer Tag am Hafen. Platz 1 noch mit 6 Kilogramm, danach ging es schon auf 2000 Gramm runter, gefolgt wenigen Resultaten im 1000 Gramm Bereich. Ich ging mit 790 Gramm auf Platz 8 (!) in die Wertung.

Fazit: Extrem passives Brassenangeln mit Rotwurm war der Volltreffer. Vielen Bahnen beangeln, kurze Distanzen und hohe Frequenz wurden in jedweder Hinsicht umgehend vom Fischwasser bestraft. Bei 4 Grad mit ordentlich Seitenwind saß ich letztlich komplett auf Packwerk wie eine verkrampfte Wurst. Man musste diesen Tag wieder mit Humor nehmen. Was einem von "Wettstreit" immer in den Sinn kommt, diese riesigen Gewichte, sind in der Realität an deinem und meinem Gewässer wie immer im Schnitt um 80% niedriger als dort, wo PR-Konsumentenangeln betrieben wird.

Ich muss jedenfalls für diesen Pool jetzt überdenken, ob ich weiterhin so aggressiv nach vorne auf Takt agiere. Das ging jetzt das zweite Mal eindeutig daneben. Die Plötzen sind im Hafen nicht zu sehen (generell eher selten), die Güstern sind kaum vorhanden (an guten Tagen in Masse, woran das liegt keine Ahnung), von Alanden keine Spur. Es geht faktisch nur um Brassen und das sollte ich mir jetzt hinter die Löffel schreiben. Beim nächsten Angeln an dieser Location ist eines jedenfalls sicher, ich werde passiv, NUR auf Brassen fokussiert mit Wurm, Caster, Made und Mikropellets antreten. Alles andere bringt es dort einfach nicht.


----------



## rippi

Im Winter musst du gezielt auf Gründlinge gehen. Alles andere ist platzierungstechnischer Mumpitz.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nach einem harten Angeln gab es Platz 8 von 16 Teilnehmern, womit ich nicht zufrieden bin. Insgesamt gefangene Fische..... ZWEI.
> 
> Es war wiederholt ein schwerer Tag am Hafen. Platz 1 noch mit 6 Kilogramm, danach ging es schon auf 2000 Gramm runter, gefolgt wenigen Resultaten im 1000 Gramm Bereich. Ich ging mit 790 Gramm auf Platz 8 (!) in die Wertung.








Nabend Fantastic,
tut mir leid. Klar kannste mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden sein, aber wenn die Gewichte so gering sind, und das Feld so dicht gepackt, dann kann mans auch statisch schwer auswerten: im 2-10er Platz Bereich hät vermutlich jeweils ein Fisch (also Brasse) alles durchgewirbelt. Bloss nicht verskillen. Na dann, mit ner Dose Rotwürmis auf zum nächsten Match.
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Fantastic,
> tut mir leid. Klar kannste mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden sein, aber wenn die Gewichte so gering sind, und das Feld so dicht gepackt, dann kann mans auch statisch schwer auswerten: im 2-10er Platz Bereich hät vermutlich jeweils ein Fisch (also Brasse) alles durchgewirbelt. Bloss nicht verskillen. Na dann, mit ner Dose Rotwürmis auf zum nächsten Match.
> herzlich,
> Dein
> Minimax



Ich ärgere mich ja nur über einen: Mich Selbst. 

Mein Ansatz des Speedfeederns funktioniert am Hafen nicht, dennoch muss ich es ja immer wieder probieren. Da wird deine größte Stärke dein Verhängnis. Generell werde ich nächstes Jahr aber aus diesen Fehlern lernen. Es *wurmt *mich halt. Meine Ausrüstung hatte ich auch für Entfernungen bis 30 Meter eingestellt, gebissen haben die Fische aber auf 40 Metern. Diese hätte ich zwar mit viel Mut erreichen können, bei heftigem Seitenwind baust du aber keinen sauberen Futterplatz auf. Am Ende des Tages ist das natürlich alles halb so wild, weil Matchangeln genauso funktioniert und man diese Erfahrung aufbauen muss. 

Nächstes Jahr auf ein Neues. Nachher werde ich mit der Matchrute losziehen, Restefutter verballern. Mal sehen, ob am Teich schon Rotaugen abzuholen sind. Dann geht das Wetter ja wieder Richtung Frühling.


----------



## thanatos

nich ärgern ,ist doch nicht soo schlimm ,du weist doch das du der Beste bist ,naja die anderen hatten eben mal
Glück aber das nächste mal werden sie dumm aus der Wäsche gucken wenn du zeigst was du auf der Mappe hast
Petri Heil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

thanatos schrieb:


> nich ärgern ,ist doch nicht soo schlimm ,du weist doch das du der Beste bist ,naja die anderen hatten eben mal
> Glück aber das nächste mal werden sie dumm aus der Wäsche gucken wenn du zeigst was du auf der Mappe hast
> Petri Heil



Da gibt es einige Füchse, welche auf hohem Niveau fischen. Ich gehöre sicherlich zum besseren Kreise dort, aber keineswegs könnte ich die Platzhirsche mit 30 Jahren Matchangeln und Erfahrung auch gegenüber den Gewässern unserer Region einfach so in die Schranken verweisen, dafür brauche ich noch einige Matches mehr im Hafen, zum anderen auch noch mehr Routine. An einem guten Tag kannst du zwar jeden Schlagen, aber dort Angelt keiner mehr mit Paniermehl und der "ich bin mal so dabei" Mentalität. Ich würde mal behaupten, das mir 3 bis 4 Leute aus diesem Feld noch einige Nasenlängen voraus haben. Gerade beim Angeln auf Brassen sind einige der Herrschaften dabei, die auf den Meter genau das Szenario bestimmen können. Kriege ich so noch nicht hin. Ich sag aber mal mit breiter Brust: Ich hab generell immer ne steile Lernkurve und habe jetzt Begriffen worauf ich mich konzentrieren muss.

Meine Saison war dieses Jahr aber nicht schlecht. Diverse Plätze zwischen 1 bis 5, heute 8 und einmal ein totaler Ausfall (ohne Fang). Vereinsmeisterschaft Team Platz 3 war auch nicht so verkehrt.

Prinzipiell darf man das alles aber auch nicht so hoch bewerten. Dieses Hegangeln etc. drückt nur auf Dauer aus, wie gut jemand ist, einzelne Ergebnisse betrachtet sind nur Momentaufnahmen. Lose, Taktiken, Gewässer etc. können einem auch mal das Genick brechen. Wichtig ist nur, das man seine eigenen Fehler erkennt. Und am Ende des Tages: Es geht um NICHTS. Ich machs gerne aus Spaß, der Gemeinschaft willen und den schönen Eindrücken. Man lernt jede Menge. Deshalb mache ich das aus Leidenschaft gerne.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu deinen immerhin zwei Fischen!  Ist natürlich irgendwo bitter, wenn man merkt, dass man aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt hat, aber man lernt ja auch daraus. Wie lange geht denn die Hege-Saison noch?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen immerhin zwei Fischen!  Ist natürlich irgendwo bitter, wenn man merkt, dass man aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt hat, aber man lernt ja auch daraus. Wie lange geht denn die Hege-Saison noch?



Heute Beendet, jetzt wird es zu Kalt.

Mir reichen aber auch 10 bis maximal 15 Veranstaltungen im Jahr komplett aus. Das sind ja alles Wochenenden, die sich nur darum drehen. Im Endeffekt reicht mir das im Kleinen auch für mein Profil als Blogger aus, um alle Seiten zu beleuchten. Wenn ich mir Leute anschaue, die quasi von April bis Oktober fast jeden Samstag/Sonntag Matches aufsuchen, Hut ab. Dafür muss man aber auch an der Grenze Deutschlands wohnen.

Was die Taktik angeht ärgere ich mich Heute sogar noch etwas mehr. Das ist jetzt das dritte Mal, das ich wiederholt meinen Stiefel durchdrücken wollte. Sind genügend Fische bis 200 Gramm da, kann ich mit meiner Art und Weise des Speedfeederns durchaus mit Abstand gewinnen, aber eben nicht im Hafen. Nur wenn du Alleine bist, gehen die Fänge durch die Decke. Sobald sich Wetter und Wind drehen, 20 Angler dabei sind, gehen die Gewichte von teils 40 Kilogramm auf 5 Kilogramm runter. DU MUSST passiv Angeln, fein agieren, dich auf Brassen abstimmen, alles andere bringt einfach kein Brot auf den Teller. 

Das hat sich jetzt erneut heraus kristallisiert. Allerdings war das erst mein fünftes Intermezzo im Rahmen einer Veranstaltung dort, da ist diese Lernphase auch einzuräumen, obgleich ich diese Erkenntnis schon letztes Jahr hatte. Das ist dann der berühmte Dickschädel. Nochmal passiert mir das nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Viele Wettfischen, an denen ich teilgenommen habe wurden damals durch Zufallsfänge entschieden, oder stark beeinflusst.

Dabei spielt das Gewässer, oft der Rhein-Herne-Kanal, eine grohe Rolle. Denn durch die Platzverweis,  teilweise mit eingeschlagenen Platznummern, durch die vielen Menschen und damit einhergehenden Geräuschen und Erschütterungen, dann das Bombardement mit Anfuttermittel.....

Das waren keine üblichen Voraussetzungen und ich glaube viele Fische reagieren darauf erst mal verschreckt.

So kommt es, das auch mal Ukels den Sieg ausmachen können.


----------



## Andal

Jetzt steht dem Langstockfischen nix mehr im Wege. Ich mag es nicht, wenn nicht jede Rute ihre eigene Rolle hat... dazu noch eine identische Spule mit 10er WFT Geflecht für die treibenden Momente auf einer identischen Originalspule.


----------



## Xianeli

Kann dich da sehr gut verstehen. Meine Ruten benötigen ebenfalls alle ihre eigene Rolle. 

Dann viel Erfolg mit deiner Combo, am Wochenende ist ja der Frühling wieder da dann könnte es ja losgehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Heute hatte ich mich ein wenig am kleinen Fluss vergnügt, in der Hoffnung ein Paar schöne Rotaugen zu fangen. Mein erst gewählter Platz war kein schlechter, weil wiedermal das Wehr geöffnet wurde, war aber ordentlich Druck auf dem Kessel. Angefangen mit einem Stick-Waggler, hin zu einer Kanal-Pose, endete ich mit einer 5g Avon. Allerdings war das Präsentieren des Köders nur im Mittelwasser möglich, weil immernoch haufenweise Kraut, Wasserpflanzen und was weiß ich nicht alles, noch am Boden bis über 20 Zentimeter hoch standen. Zu oft blieb die Float stehen. Nach 3 Fischen musste einen Entscheidung her. 

Ich hab dann fix alles abgebaut und bin 500 Meter Weiter "Stromab" mitten in den Urwald an einer breiteren Stelle gezogen. Zu faul bei einer Restlichtzeit von 1,05 Stunden geschätzt, eine neue Montage zu bauen, habe ich die schwere Pose nochmals treiben lassen. Hier war der Boden wesentlich besser, das Wasser aber kaum mehr als 50 Zentimeter tief. Nach zögerlichen Anfassern musste ich mir dann etwas einfallen lassen, ganz geschlagen geben wollte ich mich nicht.

Genau vor meinen Füßen, verriet sich dann ein kleiner lütter Döbel. Ich setzte die Pose auf auf kaum mehr als 50 Zentimeter Entfernung zu meinen Füßen ein, warf ein paar Maden und schon kamen viele Bisse. Scheinbar stellten sich die Gesellen der Strömung willen an die Ränder, welcher zwar leicht flacher waren, aber das schien keine Rolle zu spielen. 15 kleine Chubs konnte ich landen, ein etwas besserer, über Handlange, aber kaum mehr, stieg mir aus. So dicht am Ufer habe ich noch nie geangelt, aber Not macht halt erfinderisch.


----------



## Minimax

Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank! Ich bin sicher, wenn das Wasser zurückkehrt, werden sich auch die Eltern Deiner Chubletten wieder blicken lassen, und für
eine Flusserkundung ist so ein Niedriger Wasserstand (siehe Uferlinie) ja auch mal sehr nützlich,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank! Ich bin sicher, wenn das Wasser zurückkehrt, werden sich auch die Eltern Deiner Chubletten wieder blicken lassen, und für
> eine Flusserkundung ist so ein Niedriger Wasserstand (siehe Uferlinie) ja auch mal sehr nützlich,
> herzlich
> Minimax



Die großen Chubs sind auch noch da, bin ich mir sicher. Die Fische wollen aus dem letzten Stück Fluss halt in den Hafen. Meine Angelei ist auch für bessere Döbel weniger geeignet, das geht im Frühjahr gefüllt besser, wenn das Wasser klar ist und die Maden aufgepumpt durchs Wasser proppelern. Ich glaube, jetzt eher die Zeit für Big Baits. Ich schaue gerade, ob ich mir das Roving Kit kaufe (wird wohl von Korum gerade überarbeitet) und mir 2 Tele-Feederruten zulege, dann wird auf Döbel gewandert an Elbe und Flüsschen.

Was die Döbel bei uns im Fluss aber an Nachwuchs durchlegen ist der blanke Wahnsinn.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend, Jungs
Tja Zufälle gibts.. vor ein paar Tagen erst haben wir über diese Rollen mit Hebelbremsen geredet, und da hat die Andalpedia ja aufmerksam gemacht, das es auch
ein solches Modell von Mitchell mal gab.



Andal schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Isofishing...
> Hierzulande steht leider nur die Mitchell Full Control zur Debatte. Die hat den zusätzlichen Bremshebel. Aber eben nur die Zusatzbremse und nicht all die anderen Funktionen.



Da ich zur Zeit kaum zum Angeln komme (Fürchterliche Geschichte), bin ich heute aus Frust mal wieder in meinen FLAS gefahren, um den Besitzer solange mit Geld zu bewerfen, bis er mir Sachen gibt, 
die ich schon habe oder nicht brauche. Jedenfalls fand ich bei dem kleinen Stapel mit Gebrauchtrollen tatsächlich ein Exemplar dieser Hebelbremsrolle,
eine Mitchell Full Control 2007. Recherche ergab, das sie so um 2004-5 auf den Markt kam. Jedenfalls hab ich die Rolle gegen eine geringe Gebühr sofort für die Minimaxsche
Sammlung beschlagnahmt (wer den Begriff komisch finden: Wieso reden eigentlich dauernd alle davon, Fische zu "verhaften"? verkappte Tierrechtler, oder was?)
Meine Subjektiven "Unboxing" (Verpackung war dabei) will ich euch nicht vorenthalten
Eigentlich eine ganz normale Statio mit Heckbremse, allerdings mit einer Art "umgekehrten Freilauf": Normalerweise ist die Bremskraft wie hinten eingestellt,
aber zieht man den Hebel an, schließt sich die Bremse auf Maximalwiederstand. Auch bei geschlosser Bremse/angezogenem Hebel ist die Bremskraft nicht allzu hoch-
keine Großfischrolle. Ansonsten alles ganz normal: Unendliche Rücklaufsperre ist vorhanden, Hebel für Rücklaufsperre auch, Übersetzung 5,5:1.200m 0,18er passen drauf.
Bei der Spule gibts ne Besonderheit: Die ist mit dem Rotor verschraubt, aber man kann den oberen Spulenteil mittels eines Bajonettverschlusses entfernen, und ein zweites
Schnurreservoir aus Plastik liegt bei. Zusammengenommen also ganz klar auf die leichte Posenangelei/ Matchrute ausgerichtet
Die Bauqualitat wirkt etwas Plastik-Fantastik, passend zum Zeitstil. Allerdings sieht die Schnurverlegung (der Vorbesitzer hatte in Unkenntnis der Dienstgipfelhöhe des zarten Konstrukts offenbar ne 25er oder 28er draufgepackt) überraschend sauber aus,
die Kurbel dreht schön und der Bügel rastet Sauber, und die ganze Mühle klappert nicht allzusehr. Dennoch: alles nix zum Nägeleinkloppen. Zustand ist prima, kaum
Macken, hie und da etwa Abrieb, Karton war dabei (Noch mit einer richtigen Gebrauchsanleitung, mit Pflegehinweisen!).












Kommen wir zum Wichtigsten, dem Aussehen: Was ich sehr geil an der Rolle finde, sind die ganz bewussten Retro-Elemente, so die originole Mitchell-300 Wendekurbel,
der Retro-Rollenkörper, der sichtbar das Innenleben nachzeichnet (Rundeshauptrad und auf der Rückseite die Achse- Ebenfalls Michell-300) und die unpraktischen aber
coolen aussenliegenden Schraubenführungen an der Unterseite. Zusammen mit dem geilen Bremshebel könnte das alles schön steampunkig sein...
..wenn sie 2000er-mäßig nicht wieder alles mit dem billigen blauen Metalliclack, dunkelchromblingappliken und vor allem _holographischen_ (!) Aufschriften mit
roten Akzenten ruiniert hätten. Insgesamt ergibt das einen heissen Anwärter auf die häßlichste Rolle aller Zeiten. Ich wette die 
Retro-Elemente und die blaue Farbe sollen eine Remineszenz an die Mitchell Match sein, die ja ebenfalls auf das Posenfrequenzangeln ausgelegt war und auch
ein technisches Gadget (Auto-Bügel) aufwies.
Naja, mal sehen was ich mit dem verwachsenen kleinen Gerät anstelle, vielleicht was für die ganz leichte Match am Plötzenteich oder so, jedenfalls ein
spannender Fund,
herzlich,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Andal

Ich fische sie entweder an der Float-/Matchrute, oder auch mal an einer sehr leichten Grundrute, in  der Tat dann wie eine Freilaufrolle. Sie ist, wegen der eher schwachen Bremse, etwas für Weißfische etc. Bei 200 m 16er Mono auf der etwas größeren Aluspule ist auch nicht mehr zu erwarten, es sei denn man hat den freien Drillplatz. Ich mag sie auch gerade deswegen, weil sie etwas anders aussieht.

Jedenfalls meinen Glückwunsch zum Fund. Die Rolle war zu aktuellen Zeiten schon kein Massenprodukt in deutschen Läden.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Jedenfalls meinen Glückwunsch zum Fund. Die Rolle war zu aktuellen Zeiten schon kein Massenprodukt in deutschen Läden.



Vielen Dank, ich mag ja so ungewöhnliche Sperenzchen, und ein bisserl Tackletalk ist ja auch schön. Ich würd gern mal die herrliche Custom-Chub-Rod von Kingfisher vorstellen (sprich damit angeben), gerade auch weil da viel Erbe vom Fliegenblank drin ist, was Du gelegentlich mal als Geheimtip erwähnst, nur leider muss ich noch erstmal einen
vernünftigen Fisch damit fangen...


----------



## Andal

Na ob das so ein Geheimtipp ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich liebe diese Mischung aus schneller Rückstellung, echter Parabolik und dem verdammt geringen Gewicht. Ein 12 ft. Swichtcastblank in #8 macht mich, als Barbenrute gebaut, noch fürchterlich an.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ich liebe diese Mischung aus schneller Rückstellung, echter Parabolik und dem verdammt geringen Gewicht



Es ist eine Offenbarung, aktion wie eine splitcane und leicht wie eine Drennan. Doch zumindest ein Tulipdöbel, oder ein Brachsen, den man nicht mit einer Güster verwechseln kann.. erst dann kann ich seriös berichten.
Muss mir auch langsam was für die wichtelei überlegen.


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung mit eingeschweißten Weizen gesammelt? Hält sich das und falls ja wie lange?

danke
mario


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich mich ein wenig am kleinen Fluss vergnügt, in der Hoffnung ein Paar schöne Rotaugen zu fangen. Mein erst gewählter Platz war kein schlechter, weil wiedermal das Wehr geöffnet wurde, war aber ordentlich Druck auf dem Kessel. Angefangen mit einem Stick-Waggler, hin zu einer Kanal-Pose, endete ich mit einer 5g Avon. Allerdings war das Präsentieren des Köders nur im Mittelwasser möglich, weil immernoch haufenweise Kraut, Wasserpflanzen und was weiß ich nicht alles, noch am Boden bis über 20 Zentimeter hoch standen. Zu oft blieb die Float stehen. Nach 3 Fischen musste einen Entscheidung her.
> 
> Ich hab dann fix alles abgebaut und bin 500 Meter Weiter "Stromab" mitten in den Urwald an einer breiteren Stelle gezogen. Zu faul bei einer Restlichtzeit von 1,05 Stunden geschätzt, eine neue Montage zu bauen, habe ich die schwere Pose nochmals treiben lassen. Hier war der Boden wesentlich besser, das Wasser aber kaum mehr als 50 Zentimeter tief. Nach zögerlichen Anfassern musste ich mir dann etwas einfallen lassen, ganz geschlagen geben wollte ich mich nicht.
> 
> Genau vor meinen Füßen, verriet sich dann ein kleiner lütter Döbel. Ich setzte die Pose auf auf kaum mehr als 50 Zentimeter Entfernung zu meinen Füßen ein, warf ein paar Maden und schon kamen viele Bisse. Scheinbar stellten sich die Gesellen der Strömung willen an die Ränder, welcher zwar leicht flacher waren, aber das schien keine Rolle zu spielen. 15 kleine Chubs konnte ich landen, ein etwas besserer, über Handlange, aber kaum mehr, stieg mir aus. So dicht am Ufer habe ich noch nie geangelt, aber Not macht halt erfinderisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315295
> Anhang anzeigen 315296



Petri zum "Fußvolk"!  War der Döbel so mager, wie er auf dem Foto wirkt, oder täuscht das Foto? In meinem Bächlein sind auch die ganz kleinen Döbel richtig rund, so wie ihre Eltern. 

Meinem Bach muss ich auch mal wieder nen Besuch abstatten, den habe ich zuletzt sträflich vernachlässigt. Dabei wartet da noch mein persönlicher Endgegner auf seinen Kampf, aber das gehört nicht in hier in den Ükel. 

@Minimax : Dir auch Petri zu "Fang"! Bei deiner Beschreibung (klein, nicht allzu robust etc.) musste ich direkt an eine meiner ersten Rollen denken, die hatte ich so um 2000 rum gekauft. Das war ne ganz billige Cormoran, ziemlich klein, komplett aus Plastik, alles andere als stabil verarbeitet. Ich weiß noch genau, wie ich mich damals über die günstige Rolle auf dem Grabbeltisch gefreut habe. An der Kasse fragte die Kassiererin noch den Chef, ob der Preis denn stimmt, der lag nämlich irgendwo bei 20 DM(!) oder so um den Dreh. Dieser meinte dann, sie hätten halt auch mal gute Dinge für wenig Geld - ehrlicher wäre wohl gewesen "Den Scheiß werden wir für mehr Geld nicht los"  Trotzdem liebte ich diese Rolle, denn mit ihr habe ich damals meine halbe Jugend verbracht und einige schöne Fische gefangen, so auch meinen PB Döbel mit 45cm. Irgendwann ist dann eins der Zahnräder im Inneren gebrochen und ich habe sie entsorgen müssen, jetzt grade liebäugele ich aber damit, mir genau so eine wieder zu holen. Nur für meinen meinen Bach und aus rein nostalgischen Gründen. Vielleicht recherchiere ich mal, welches Modell es war und ob man die noch irgendwo gebraucht findet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zum "Fußvolk"!  War der Döbel so mager, wie er auf dem Foto wirkt, oder täuscht das Foto? In meinem Bächlein sind auch die ganz kleinen Döbel richtig rund, so wie ihre Eltern.
> 
> Meinem Bach muss ich auch mal wieder nen Besuch abstatten, den habe ich zuletzt sträflich vernachlässigt. Dabei wartet da noch mein persönlicher Endgegner auf seinen Kampf, aber das gehört nicht in hier in den Ükel.



Das ist glaube ich die Brut dieses Jahres, der ist wahrscheinlich einfach etwas schneller gewachsen als die anderen. Stand direkt im Schwarm mit den kleinen Exemplaren. Wir haben hier auch richtig fette Döbel, ich habe nur das Pech, immer dann zum Flüsschen zu fahren, wenn das Wehr geöffnet ist. Weil der kleine Strom auf 3 Kilometer quasi Kerzengerade ist, scheppert da richtig viel Wasser mit ordentlich Druck runter, Angeln ist dann nicht mehr möglich. Nächsten Tag war ich an selbiger Stelle, da war der Pegel um 50 Zentimeter höher. 

Ich warte, bis sich alles normalisiert, dann dürfte ich auch die normalen Chubs präsentieren. Bisschen Doof, weil vieles auch im Hafen abtaucht, ist ja direkt mit der Elbe alles verbunden, noch immer kann ich den ganzen Kram nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Tobias85

Gibts vielleicht ne gewisse Regelmäßigkeit bei den Wehröffnungen, oder wird das immer nach Bedarf gemacht? Vielleicht kannst du ja was rausfinden und dann ein wenig planen. Da wäre es sicher auch spannend rauszufinden, wie sich das Fress-/Beißverhalten während der geschlossenen Zeit ändert. Sind die Fische gleich bei anstauendem Wasser aktiver oder erst, wenn das Wasser schon eine Weile im Vollstau ist? Vielleicht verstecken sich die Dicken bei fließendem Wasser ja auch in tieferen Gumpen. Die würde ich bei Stillwasser suchen und dann bei Strömung gezielt abklappern. Ich kann mir weder vorstellen, dass sie bei Strömung den Gewässerabschnitt ganz verlassen, noch dass sie das Fressen ganz einstellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gibts vielleicht ne gewisse Regelmäßigkeit bei den Wehröffnungen, oder wird das immer nach Bedarf gemacht? Vielleicht kannst du ja was rausfinden und dann ein wenig planen. Da wäre es sicher auch spannend rauszufinden, wie sich das Fress-/Beißverhalten während der geschlossenen Zeit ändert. Sind die Fische gleich bei anstauendem Wasser aktiver oder erst, wenn das Wasser schon eine Weile im Vollstau ist? Vielleicht verstecken sich die Dicken bei fließendem Wasser ja auch in tieferen Gumpen. Die würde ich bei Stillwasser suchen und dann bei Strömung gezielt abklappern. Ich kann mir weder vorstellen, dass sie bei Strömung den Gewässerabschnitt ganz verlassen, noch dass sie das Fressen ganz einstellen.



Du darfst dir den Fluss nicht wie ein Bach im Nirwana vorstellen. Im Prinzip mündet er genau im Hafen in die Elbe. Die Fische wechseln das Habitat nach Wassertemperaturen durch Jahreszeiten permanent. Ähnlich wie am Silokanal, wo du erst im Herbst richtig fängst. Das Problem dieses Jahr ist recht einfach: Der Fluss wurde durch Dürre und Biber noch dazu in 4 Zonen unterteilt. Du hast genau vor dem defekten Wehr des Hafens (steht einfach offen) kein Wasser, dort ist es nur noch 10 Zentimeter tief, dahinter kommen 2 Dämme der Nager, die widerum jeden Fischwechsel blocken, dann wurde eine neue Brücke gebaut, die ebenfalls immer wieder den Durchlauf durch Ansammlung von Holz geblockt hat. Sah aus wie ein Damm, war aber keiner. Davor hast du auch einige tote Quappen im Sommer gesehen, die wollten raus aus der Hitze, kamen aber auch nicht weiter. 

Natürlich sind da immernoch Fische drin und sie Fressen, alles andere wäre Unlogisch. Im Sommer konntest du dort aber wieder nicht Angeln wegen Seerosen und Kraut, dann Wasserstand, Dämme und nun extremen Wasser. Frag mich mal nicht, wie du das alles Einordnen sollst, weil alle Variablen schier unüberschauber sind. Elbe, Hafen, Wasserstand, Pflanzen, Wehr, Biber und das Spiel geht immer so weiter......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Und noch ein Wütend-Beitrag hinterher:

Ich wollte mir meine Easy-Box von Browning noch in zweiter Ausführung als Ersatz kaufen. Hat sich bewährt, ist gut, bringt viele Vorteile. Da schaue ich im Netz nach. überall ausverkauft. Im Browning Katalog auch keine Spur mehr, im englischen Versand finde ich dann einen Hinweis: *Produktion seitens des Herstellers beendet*. Diese Box wird in Zukunft also nicht mehr geben und weitere Angebote im Netz auch nicht mehr, weil ausverkauft.

Wieso zum Teufel sind die Hersteller einfach immer so Knetendämlich? Der Absatz war gut, das Produkt wurde gekauft. Nur weil die anderen Raumstationen weniger Gegenliebe erfahren, aber mehr Geld bringen, muss man Bewährtes und gewolltes Absägen? Kein normaler Friedfischangler außerhalb von Wettkämpfen braucht ne Nasa-Plattform, es geht doch nur um praxisorientierten Komfort für das freizeitliche Angeln. Aber NÖ, stattdessen setzen die Firmen auf das tote Pferd Matchangeln, was sowieso schon das Stiefkind der Angelei ist. Fakt ist: Browning verliert bei mir langsam die Gunst. Die Commercial Wand Serie wurde auch ohne Infos überarbeitet, um eine neue Serie mit anderen Spitzendiametern rauszubringen, damit auch gar nicht die alten Spitzen im Durchmesser kompatibel sind.

Jetzt kaufe ich mir den Behr-Feeder Chair und fertig ab.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Hat sich bewährt, ist gut, bringt viele Vorteile. Da schaue ich im Netz nach. überall ausverkauft. Im Browning Katalog auch keine Spur mehr, im englischen Versand finde ich dann einen Hinweis: *Produktion seitens des Herstellers beendet*.



Da kann ich in sofort mit einstimmen, ein kleines Duett der Empörung. Was ist mit der herrlichen, hochwertigen Longbow, die durch Longbow XT (Xtra-Trashy) ersetzt wurde? Wieso wurde die paarabolische, angenehme Greys GR 30 Serie zwischen lahmer billig GR 20 und knüppeliger GR 40 zerrieben? Ganz zu schweigen von den vielen schönen Posenmodellen verschiedener Hersteller, die wie Galapagosfinken sich bilden und dann aussterben (Nur mal den Drennan Double Rubber Balsa als ein wahlloses Beispiel, man könnte weitere anführen). Ich als oberster Frier- und Bibberexperte konnte mich jahrelang auf die guten Stiefelsocken der Tschechen verlassen, lassen das BW Zeugs weit hinter sich. Auch aus der Produktion. Was machen die tschechischen Soldaten jetzt im Winter? Stubendienst? Gilt natürlich auch für andere Lebensbereiche. Bittere Tränen hab ich schon geweint, als ganze Farbpaletten im Modellbau einfach so gewechselt wurden. Oder als meine Lieblingshemden von Eterna in irgendwelche Slimfitleibchen für verwandelt wurden, die vielleicht Platz für einen Fernsehmoderator bieten, aber nicht für nen Mann. Könnt jetzt noch viel über knallenge, hochwasserhosige Anzüge schreiben.
Der nächste Streich wird schon vorbereitet: Drennan Carbon Feeder microbarbed sind immer schwerer aufzutreiben, ich ahne schlimmes.

Es ist also leider so, das man bei einem Produkt, das man wirklich gut findet, fast schon gezwungen ist, einen Lebensvorrat zu kaufen ("nette Rolle.. ich nehme 8"). Für alle die dies schwarzmalerisch oder paranoid finden: Euch wird das lachen noch vergehen, wenn ihr eines Tages in den Supermarkt geht und dort wo die "MAGGI Ravioli in pikanter Sauce mit Fleisch" standen, nur noch eine Lücke klafft....
hg
Minmax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> hg
> Minmax



Ich finde die Strategie seitens der Hersteller dahinter schlimm. Wenn sich Produkte aus dem mittleren Preissegment bewähren und man eine Nische ausfüllt, die auch noch in der Breite angenommen wird, warum zum Teufel muss ich dann Stur das anstaubende Sortiment in den Vordergrund stellen? Das war ja bei der Shimano Exage auch so. Eine richtig solide Rolle in der Nutzung weit über das Spinnangeln hinaus genutzt, gar bei vielen Wettkampfanglern zum Feedern oft an der Rute gesehen. Weil die Werte insgesamt gepasst haben! Stattdessen bringt man einen Nachfolger, der Schlimmer nicht sein könnte.....

Die Easy Box stand faktisch nicht mal in Konkurrenz zu den Kiepen, es war ja eher ein Hybrid zwischen klassischer Kiste und moderner Anbaustation. Halt ohne Fußpodest, was aber kein Mensch an sich braucht. Sieht toll aus, bringt dir aber nur Vorteile wenn du auf Steinen sitzt oder im Wasser aufbauen musst. Die Easy hat sich genau in der Mitte für den ambitionierten Freizeitangler eingeordnet, sie wurde ja, wie zu erkennen, abverkauft. Es gibt einfach keine weitere mehr zu erwerben. 

Bei Kleinkrams (auch Posen) kann ich ja noch einigermaßen ausweichen, bei Rollen habe ich alternativen, aber das Format dieser Box in seiner Gesamtheit kriegst du nicht mehr. Einfach R.I.P., jetzt kann ich mein Mädchen nur noch weinend anschauen, weil der Tag kommen wird, wo sie über die Regenbrücke geht.


----------



## Minimax

Kopf hoch: Bei so etwas wie einer Sitzkiepe, grade wenn sie populär war, findest Du vielleicht mal ein Exemplar auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, bei Rollen ebenso. Aber das ist eben eine Frage der Gelegenheit, und dann vor allem auch des Zustandes.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das war ja bei der Shimano Exage auch so.(...) Stattdessen bringt man einen Nachfolger, der Schlimmer nicht sein könnte.QUOTE]
> DU meinst DIe Sahara, richtig? Was stimmt denn mit der nicht, rein aus Interesse?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Kopf hoch: Bei so etwas wie einer Sitzkiepe, grade wenn sie populär war, findest Du vielleicht mal ein Exemplar auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, bei Rollen ebenso. Aber das ist eben eine Frage der Gelegenheit, und dann vor allem auch des Zustandes.



Ich hab eben gerade 3 weitere Modelle gefunden, Baugleich, unter anderer Flagge. Da kleben nur andere Labels drunter, aber Trabucco und Tubertini diese Beispielsweise auch im Sortiment. ich würde wetten, ich könnte die Laden (Bauteile, Staufach) untereinander austauschen. Ich bin beruhigt, auch wenn das eben nur ein Glückstreffer über Google war (Add-Einblendung), hab ich nun zumindest eine Alternative. Das Problem hat sich innerhalb von 5 Minuten erledig. Fantastisch.

Interessant auch, weil alle Kiepen aus dem gleichen Werk kommen, scheinbar üben sich die Hersteller da auch am "Unique" Bewerben, obwohl es nicht der Fall ist.........


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du darfst dir den Fluss nicht wie ein Bach im Nirwana vorstellen. Im Prinzip mündet er genau im Hafen in die Elbe. Die Fische wechseln das Habitat nach Wassertemperaturen durch Jahreszeiten permanent. Ähnlich wie am Silokanal, wo du erst im Herbst richtig fängst. Das Problem dieses Jahr ist recht einfach: Der Fluss wurde durch Dürre und Biber noch dazu in 4 Zonen unterteilt. Du hast genau vor dem defekten Wehr des Hafens (steht einfach offen) kein Wasser, dort ist es nur noch 10 Zentimeter tief, dahinter kommen 2 Dämme der Nager, die widerum jeden Fischwechsel blocken, dann wurde eine neue Brücke gebaut, die ebenfalls immer wieder den Durchlauf durch Ansammlung von Holz geblockt hat. Sah aus wie ein Damm, war aber keiner. Davor hast du auch einige tote Quappen im Sommer gesehen, die wollten raus aus der Hitze, kamen aber auch nicht weiter.
> 
> Natürlich sind da immernoch Fische drin und sie Fressen, alles andere wäre Unlogisch. Im Sommer konntest du dort aber wieder nicht Angeln wegen Seerosen und Kraut, dann Wasserstand, Dämme und nun extremen Wasser. Frag mich mal nicht, wie du das alles Einordnen sollst, weil alle Variablen schier unüberschauber sind. Elbe, Hafen, Wasserstand, Pflanzen, Wehr, Biber und das Spiel geht immer so weiter......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315466
> Anhang anzeigen 315467
> Anhang anzeigen 315468
> Anhang anzeigen 315469



Gut, deutlich komplizierter, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe...aber ein sehr schönes Gewässer, erinnert mich stark an die holländischen Polder. Da wäre ich auch gern mal meine Rute auslegen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gut, deutlich komplizierter, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe...aber ein sehr schönes Gewässer, erinnert mich stark an die holländischen Polder. Da wäre ich auch gern mal meine Rute auslegen.



Könnte man so sehen, da schwimmen auch gefühlt alle Fischarten drin rum, welche du Fangen könntest. Von Alanden bis Zander. Ich denke die diesjährige Dürrephase und das anhaltende Niedrigwasser haben einfach nur für mich die Karten schlecht gemischt. Man darf nicht vergessen, das ich erst 1 Jahr in dieser Region angle und das Verständnis für die Gewässer aufbaue. Die Erkenntnisse werden kommen, mein Fokus liegt jetzt aber erstmal auf dem Stippen in der Elbe/Stillwasser, solange wie die Bedingungen im Flüsschen sich nicht stabilisieren.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ....Ich denke die diesjährige Dürrephase und das anhaltende Niedrigwasser haben einfach nur für mich die Karten schlecht gemischt.... solange wie die Bedingungen im Flüsschen sich nicht stabilisieren.


Ja, das ist bei mir ganz ähnlich. Von mal zu mal unberechenbar, und summa summarum dann auch schlecht. Und zwar bei drei meiner drei Flüßchen. Ich will daher jetzt mal auf Kunstköder, ebenfalls an anderem, Gewässer was versuchen. Ist alles nicht so einfach. Hinzu kommt das ich aus RL-Gründen kaum zum angeln komme dieser Tage.

Aber ich frage mich, wie diese Stabilisierung dann praktisch aussehen soll: Wieder das Winterhochwasser, wo dann wieder aus anderen Bedingungen schlechte Bedingungen herrschen, und das Angeln in der Kälte ungemütlich ist? Sehr ärgerlich, das alles.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Dort war ich im Frühling noch Angeln, gestern bin ich dran vorbei gelaufen. Das Ding ist sowas von hinüber. Keine Ahnung, wie die Fische auf ca. 1/4 der Fläche klarkommen, aber beim Spinnern habe ich kurz mal durchgeworfen und der hatte keine Absinkphase von 2 Sekunden. Ich fing dort Brassen bis 20 Kilogramm insgesamt. Aber gut, dieser See wird die nächsten 10 Jahre verlandet sein......


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber gut, dieser See wird die nächsten 10 Jahre verlandet sein......



Prima, Du deprimierst mich noch mehr. Ach, werden wir bald in postapokalytischen Trockensteppen auf mutierte Sandplötzen angeln? Uns Kämpfe um die letzten verbliebenen Haken und Schnurreste liefern?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das ist bei mir ganz ähnlich. Von mal zu mal unberechenbar, und summa summarum dann auch schlecht. Und zwar bei drei meiner drei Flüßchen. Ich will daher jetzt mal auf Kunstköder, ebenfalls an anderem, Gewässer was versuchen. Ist alles nicht so einfach. Hinzu kommt das ich aus RL-Gründen kaum zum angeln komme dieser Tage.
> 
> Aber ich frage mich, wie diese Stabilisierung dann praktisch aussehen soll: Wieder das Winterhochwasser, wo dann wieder aus anderen Bedingungen schlechte Bedingungen herrschen, und das Angeln in der Kälte ungemütlich ist? Sehr ärgerlich, das alles.



Ich denke, es reicht, wenn wir im Winter ordentliche Niederschläge haben und der Grundwasserspiegel wieder steigt und die Böden mit Wasser gesättigt sind. Dann geben sie auch wieder genug Wasser ab, dass unsere Flüsse und Bäche auf normalem Pegel stehen. Das Problem momentan ist ja nur, dass die Böden so ausgetrocknet sind, dass einfach kein Wasser mehr vorhanden ist, dass unsere Gewässer füllen könnte. Nach nem feuchten Winter und wenn nächstes Jahr der Niederschlag wieder normal und gleichmäßig fällt, sollten sich die Gewässer wieder auf Normalzustand einpendeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Prima, Du deprimierst mich noch mehr. Ach, werden wir bald in postapokalytischen Trockensteppen auf mutierte Sandplötzen angeln? Uns Kämpfe um die letzten verbliebenen Haken und Schnurreste liefern?



Dieses Jahr ist es tatsächlich extrem. Sonst haben wir zumindest 1x im Jahr noch ein ordentliches Hochwasser, da steht die Elbe vor der Haustür quasi, das fehlte dieses Jahr komplett. Ich saß gestern am Fuß der Buhne, der Kopf lag wie die Wurzel eines Zahnes, komplett frei. Das ist insgesamt nicht der Wunschzustand, aber was willst du machen?! Ich werde heute mal nen 10 Liter Eimer Wasser mitnehmen und in den Fluss kippen, ist ja schonmal nen Anfang.


----------



## Andal

Einziger Vorteil des niedrigen Pegels: Man kann jetzt ausgezeichnet spotten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich werde morgen beginnen Taktiken für den großen Fluss bei Niedrigwasser zu entwickeln. Beim Testen im 50 Zentimeter tiefem Wasser konnte ich das Absinkverhalten von Partikeln beobachten und dabei einige Erkenntnisse rausziehen, die Möglicherweise mein Vorgehen verändern. Das Abtreiben von Ködern etc. durch Strömung schein nur zu passieren, wenn der Fluss tief ist. Die Wasserstände bauen aber eine andere Dynamik auf, weswegen sich jetzt massive Lose-Feed Strategien um die Ecke gedacht für die Elbe bewähren könnte.

Man spart sich das Literweise Futter einfach ein gibt dem Fisch direkt was er will, sofern ich die Präsentation einigermaßen auf die Reihe kriege. Ich hab ein gutes Gefühl, mit einfachster Methodik richtig gute Ergebnisse erzielen zu können. Klappt alles, könnte ich morgen eine kleine Revolution in Gang setzen.


----------



## Minimax

Sehr interessant, Deine Loosefeedpläne. Möchtest Du eine Spur in der Strömung legen, oder einen Loosefeedplatz a la Carpaneros bei fehlender Strömung aufbauen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, Deine Loosefeedpläne. Möchtest Du eine Spur in der Strömung legen, oder einen Loosefeedplatz a la Carpaneros bei fehlender Strömung aufbauen?



Weder, noch!

Du setzt 3 Schritte zu Weit vorne an. Es geht dabei auch um das Aufbauen einer Zone und Struktur durch das Verhalten der Partikel. Ich kann eine Made des Auftriebswillen auf eine andere Position versetzen, als ein Korn Weizen oder Mais, wenn ich einen Punkt sehr genau beschiesse. Dabei entsteht bei richtiger Anwendung in meinen Augen ein Futterplatz wie ein Buffet. Vorne das die grobe Kost, in der Mitte etwas moderates, am Ende das leichte Desert.


----------



## Minimax

Sehr ambitioniert, aber möglich. Dazu ist natürlich genaue Kenntnis des Platzes und des Sinkverhaltens der Köder notwendig. Ein paar mal ists mir gelungen, das Maden, Hnaf und Mais am kleinen Fluss tatsächlich in der gleichen Zone zu liegen kamen, da gabs einen Plötznado. Häufiger hab ich das Timing und Schleudervorhalten nicht richtig eingeschätzt- da wars halt ne normale Futterspur.
Du gehst ja einen Schritt weiter: Drei aufeinaderfolgende Futterzonen, jede mit seinem eigenen Köder. Die willst Du dann nacheinander mit der Stipprute antesten, wo sich die meiste Kundschaft einfindet, Richtig?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr ambitioniert, aber möglich. Dazu ist natürlich genaue Kenntnis des Platzes und des Sinkverhaltens der Köder notwendig. Ein paar mal ists mir gelungen, das Maden, Hnaf und Mais am kleinen Fluss tatsächlich in der gleichen Zone zu liegen kamen, da gabs einen Plötznado. Häufiger hab ich das Timing und Schleudervorhalten nicht richtig eingeschätzt- da wars halt ne normale Futterspur.
> Du gehst ja einen Schritt weiter: Drei aufeinaderfolgende Futterzonen, jede mit seinem eigenen Köder. Die willst Du dann nacheinander mit der Stipprute antesten, wo sich die meiste Kundschaft einfindet, Richtig?



Nicht nur möglich, sondern zu 100% machbar. Die Strömung in Flüssen wird nach unten hin Schichtweiese immer langsamer. Bei normalem Wasserstand vieler Flüsse würde dieser Ansatz nicht funktionieren, weil die Köder schlicht über die ersten Schichten der Strömung schon verteilt wären. Dieses Szenario fällt weg, weil ein Fluss wie die Elbe mit 100 Zentimeter Wasser schnell an Druck verliert. Der Partikel ist nach spätestens 5 Sekunden schon am Boden und bleibt dort liegen.


----------



## Minimax

Verstehe, keine leichte Aufgabe, und wie gesagt sehe ich den Unterschied zur englischen Manier. Es stimmt übrigens, das die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an der Oberfläche eine ganz andere als am Grund sein sein kann- dort kann es fast statisch sein, und die Partikel bleiben liegen. Könnte es eine Erleichterung sein, die Partikel mit PVA (oder Lehm) durch die Strömungszone zu geleiten? Dann wären die Schwierigkeiten mit dem unterschiedlichen Sinkverhalten ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Verstehe, keine leichte Aufgabe, und wie gesagt sehe ich den Unterschied zur englischen Manier. Es stimmt übrigens, das die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an der Oberfläche eine ganz andere als am Grund sein sein kann- dort kann es fast statisch sein, und die Partikel bleiben liegen. Könnte es eine Erleichterung sein, die Partikel mit PVA (oder Lehm) durch die Strömungszone zu geleiten?



Ich will ja keine weiteren Materialen einsetzen, ich will eine Lose-Feed Taktik zum Laufen bringen. Dafür muss ich einfach nur die richtigen Stellen der Strömung bearbeiten. Weil das Wasser so Flach ist, geht es ja auch easy peasy. Sobald du wieder höheres Wasser hast, läuft es wieder auf Futterbälle, sogenannte "Bouletten", hinaus. Das ist dann wieder der Elb-Standard und dann brauchst du locker flockig 5 Liter Aufwärts.


----------



## Minimax

Sehr interessanter Ansatz, bitte berichte darüber, ich bin gespannt.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Diese Frage wird unser anglerisches Unterbewußtsein immer quälen... angle ich wirklich dort, wo mein Futtter vermutlich liegt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Frage wird unser anglerisches Unterbewußtsein immer quälen... angle ich wirklich dort, wo mein Futtter vermutlich liegt.



Vorteil: Ich kann bei diesem Wasserstand bis zum Futterplatz laufen und Nachsehen.


----------



## Andal

Für irgendwas muss der minimale Pegel ja gut sein. Ich bin auch schwer am spotten, sollten mal wieder feuchtere Tage kommen.


----------



## Minimax

Der Mensch denkt, und der Fluss lenkt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich meine mal, das mein Ansatz auch durch Verwerfungen weiter Stromab der Buhne nicht funktionieren muss, das kann ja an jeder neuen Buhne auch wieder anders laufen. Gefühlt würde ich aber behaupten, das ein Parameter das verwendete Tellerblei sein müsste. Liegt es sofort ab, bei geringem Gewicht, bleiben die Partikel auch liegen, soweit die Theorie. Das kann ich auch im Nahbereich der Sichtigkeit willen testen. Natürlich hat man immernoch keine Gewährleistung, hält man die Fische aber am Platz, dürfte das Ding schon als Taktik durchgehen.

Man will ja immer was neues Lernen und sich in seinem Repertoire erweitern, um was anderes geht es nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man will ja immer was neues Lernen und sich in seinem Repertoire erweitern, um was anderes geht es nicht.


Absolut richtig, goldene Worte.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vorteil: Ich kann bei diesem Wasserstand bis zum Futterplatz laufen und Nachsehen.



Und, hast du? 

Ich war gestern kurz an meinem Bach. Kristallklares Wasser, aber vor der Kanalunterführung hat sich dermaßen viel Laub und Kraut angesammelt, dass momentan an Angeln kaum zu denken ist. Hatte dann auch nur einen kurzen Biss, wohl ein kleiner Barsch, aber der hing nicht.

Die Tage wollte ich eventuell mal an einen kleinen Teich und es auf Karpfen probieren. Der Bestand ist nicht groß, der Teich aber auch nicht (unter 0,1h).  Ansonsten gibts da nur eher kleinen Weißfisch und ein paar Barsche. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich auf Dosenmais setzen soll, oder auf Hartmais. Geangelt wird da kaum auf Karpfen, daher sollte Dosenmais fangen, aber ich will nicht, dass mir die Weißfische den Platz abräumen, bevor die Karpfen ihn finden...  Mal sehen, was es letztendlich wird. Berichten werde ich in jedem Fall.

Edit: Ich könnte natürlich auch alle 10 Minuten ne kleine Handvoll Weizen reinschmeißen...


----------



## Andal

Nimm Pellets auf deine Karpfen. Damit haben die auch beim ersten Kontakt kein Problem und du hast weitestgehend Ruhe vor den kleinen Weißfischen.


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
gebe andal recht! 
Ansonsten würde ich eher auf dosenmais als auf hartmais setzen. Wenig futtern! 

Wie warm/kalt ist das wasser?

gruß
mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und, hast du?



Ich hab mal nachgesehen. Tatsächlich klappt es am Rand der Strömung besser als erwartet, es fällt aber wegen der gegensätzlichen Kräfte alles zu Boden. Problematisch wurde es aber, sobald man einfach über die Distanz von 6 Metern grob geschätzt von Buhnenkopf mit der Schleuder geschossen hatte. Erstens wuppte die Streuung die Partikel im zu breiten Radius in die Elbe, zweitens wurde es immer fataler, umso weiter weg von deiner Angelposition wolltest. In Teilen ging der Plan auf, ich konnte aber nur recht kleine Fische fangen, was auch ein Zeichen ist, das der Weizen/Hanf doch abgehoben ist.

Im wesentlichen war mein Ansatz Nett, es ist aber viel zu sehr Abhängig vom Wasserstand und der Buhne, das kann an jedem weiteren Ausläufer wieder nicht klappen, daher verbleibe ich bei Lose Feed im ruhigen Bereich oder ich muss schlicht mit Block-End Feederkörben arbeiten, was dann aber wieder einen SEHR zentralen Futterplatz aufbaut. Die Elbe ist einfach zu Groß für solche Sachen.

Dafür war die Kulisse aber wieder Wunderschön!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Nimm Pellets auf deine Karpfen. Damit haben die auch beim ersten Kontakt kein Problem und du hast weitestgehend Ruhe vor den kleinen Weißfischen.





nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> gebe andal recht!
> Ansonsten würde ich eher auf dosenmais als auf hartmais setzen. Wenig futtern!
> 
> Wie warm/kalt ist das wasser?
> 
> gruß
> mario



Pellets habe ich leider nicht, genauso wenig das entsprechende Zubehör (Gummiringe, Ringspreizer) und mein Händler vor Ort wird zumindest letzteres auch nicht haben, daher wirds dann Dosenmais werden, wie Mario es vorschlägt. Temperatur ist mir unbekannt, dürfte aber schon reichlich ausgekühlt sein, ist nur ein kleiner flacher Weiher.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nachgesehen. Tatsächlich klappt es am Rand der Strömung besser als erwartet, es fällt aber wegen der gegensätzlichen Kräfte alles zu Boden. Problematisch wurde es aber, sobald man einfach über die Distanz von 6 Metern grob geschätzt von Buhnenkopf mit der Schleuder geschossen hatte. Erstens wuppte die Streuung die Partikel im zu breiten Radius in die Elbe, zweitens wurde es immer fataler, umso weiter weg von deiner Angelposition wolltest. In Teilen ging der Plan auf, ich konnte aber nur recht kleine Fische fangen, was auch ein Zeichen ist, das der Weizen/Hanf doch abgehoben ist.
> 
> Im wesentlichen war mein Ansatz Nett, es ist aber viel zu sehr Abhängig vom Wasserstand und der Buhne, das kann an jedem weiteren Ausläufer wieder nicht klappen, daher verbleibe ich bei Lose Feed im ruhigen Bereich oder ich muss schlicht mit Block-End Feederkörben arbeiten, was dann aber wieder einen SEHR zentralen Futterplatz aufbaut. Die Elbe ist einfach zu Groß für solche Sachen.
> 
> Dafür war die Kulisse aber wieder Wunderschön!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315618



Schade, dass es nicht so ganz geklappt hat. Hast du immer mittendrin gefischt oder auch mal ne Ecke links/rechts/stromab? Wenn die Schleuder zu weit streut, wie wäre es alternativ mit Partikelkleber und ner Kaskade kleiner Bällchen dicht beieinander?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bin dann kurz vor Dunkel nochmal ein paar Buhnen abloten gegangen. Ein Loch von 2,5 Meter habe ich gefunden, roch nach Zander oder Waller. Ob ich da auch Friedfische kriege? Is


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es nicht so ganz geklappt hat. Hast du immer mittendrin gefischt oder auch mal ne Ecke links/rechts/stromab? Wenn die Schleuder zu weit streut, wie wäre es alternativ mit Partikelkleber und ner Kaskade kleiner Bällchen dicht beieinander?



Die Taktik hat nicht nach meinem Wunsch einer gleichmäßigen Verteilung verschiedener Partikel geklappt. Ich wollte die Strömung nutzen, um quasi versetzt hintereinander mit natürlichem Spiel einen Futterstraße aufzubauen. Ohne Mehle, ohne Kleber, ohne alles. Würde ich die von dir beschriebene Idee verfolgen, brauche ich einfach nur Paniermehl nass machen und so Ansetzen, das es am Flussgrund aufgeht. Das ist aber wiederum der Standardansatz, den ich NICHT will.

Die Lose-Feed Story hat aber so oder so einen Haken, weil es einfach eine genormte Menge an Nahrung darstellt, welche sofort Verfügbar ist. Ich setzte ja durch dauerhaften Beschuss an einer Stelle oder im Verlauf einer "Straße" einen heftiges Buffet, was nicht abtreibt. Die Chance, das dein Köder genommen wird, gerade bei schwierigen Bedinungen sinkt ja in selbem Atemzug. Diese Verteilung von "Bait and Corn" macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn Sommer ist, der Fisch dick im Futter steht und dir ständig Schwärme in die Buhne krachen.

Heute sah mir das alles andere als Rosig aus. Kleine Barsche, Rapfen, kurioserweise 0 Grundeln, aber weder Güster, Aland, Brasse noch Rotauge. Entweder habe ich mit 1,0 Liter Partikel bomben übertrieben oder tatsächlich falsch gesessen. Allerdings bleiben kleine Fische, die vor allem beim Anheben der Pose oder versetzen beißen, ein klares Zeichen für abhebende Körner. Möglicherweise hat der Körnerbeschuss die Fische auch ans Abgreifen während der Absinkphase eingestellt, aber generell wäre ne Brasse drin gewesen, das ist ja immer noch die Elbe.

Ich tippe auf falscher Ort, falsche Stelle, zu flaches Wasser, zu verteilte Präsentation und einen falschen Ansatz. Ich meine, wir haben November, das Wasser ist schon recht kalt, vielleicht sollte man mal seine Birne nutzen und genau in die andere Richtung denken. Mehr Mehle, weniger Krams füttern.


----------



## daci7

Ich kann dir nur vom Raubfischen her sagen, dass bei uns die Zander im Rhein schon langsam in Richtung Kiesgruben unterwegs sind. Möglicherweise stehen auch viele in der Fahrrinne, aber da komme ich beim besten Willen nicht hin. Die tiefsten Buhnen sind mittlerweile richtig flach - mehr als 3m ist nicht drin. Und selbst 3m ist richtig selten. Stromab in Holland gibts noch ein paar Monsterbuhnen mit 6-7m Tiefe - da geht noch was. Keine Ahnung ob das auch für die Elbe gilt?!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich muss noch nachschieben:

Das Wasser ist momentan sehr klar, der Pegel niedrig, die Buhnen liegen Blank. Wo steht der Fisch jetzt? Wir haben keine Löcher in den Kesseln, die Hauptströmung scheint


daci7 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur vom Raubfischen her sagen, dass bei uns die Zander im Rhein schon langsam in Richtung Kiesgruben unterwegs sind. Möglicherweise stehen auch viele in der Fahrrinne, aber da komme ich beim besten Willen nicht hin. Die tiefsten Buhnen sind mittlerweile richtig flach - mehr als 3m ist nicht drin. Und selbst 3m ist richtig selten. Stromab in Holland gibts noch ein paar Monsterbuhnen mit 6-7m Tiefe - da geht noch was. Keine Ahnung ob das auch für die Elbe gilt?!



Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Gedanken schon, das die Fische jetzt einfach sich in die beruhigten, tiefen Bereiche stellen, in Kiesgruben, Häfen und dergleichen Abwandern. Mir scheint dieses Szenario auch schlüssig. Die Buhnen selbst sind bei uns alle flach wie die Elbe, hier und da hast du natürlich löcher, aber richtige tiefe Ausläufer definitiv nicht.

Wir sind ja auch schon im November, das sollte man einfach nicht vergessen. Ich bereite auch gerade die Matchrute für den Hafen vor, ich denke da könnte morgen wieder wie gewohnt einiges zu holen sein. An der Elbe war das bis auf den einen Tag mit vielen guten Rotaugen gruselig und auch diese werden vielleicht schon Rastplätze suchen.


----------



## daci7

Genau, bei dem Wetter vergisst man schonmal schnell, dass man schon im November ist - Und zwar mitten drin. Hier kann ich momentan meine Stellen am Rhein total vergessen. Und auch wenn ich "nur" auf Raubzeug aus war - die werden sich ja wohl dort aufhalten wo auch der Futterfisch steht. Leider hab ich keinen tieferen Hafen o.ä. in der Nähe. Im Verein gibts zwar eine große Kiesgrube die mit dem Rhein verbunden ist, dahin müsste ich allerdings fast 45 min fahren. Dann bin ich für meine Kurztrips doch eher am Altarm mit der Matchrute unterwegs. Oder eben Hechtangeln - aber das ist ein anderer Schnack


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mir ist das im Laufe des Abends auch erst wieder in den Kopf gekommen, wie stark meine Strategie eigentlich an den frühen Herbst orientiert ist. Wir haben aber Nachts in Teilen schon um die 0 Grad, das Wasser ist Eiskalt. Wir hatten dieses Jahr einfach einen komischen Übergang von heißem, trockenen Sommer, dann recht warmer Herbst und dann ein fixer Abstieg der Nachttemperaturen. Am Tage noch relativ warm, aber auch nur dann.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was der Hafen morgen bringt, der ist zwar nicht tiefer als die Elbe, aber ruhig und wahrscheinlich etwas wärmer. Kann ich gleich mal meine neuen Waggler und die neue Rolle testen. (Karl-Waggler Sensas und Browining Backfire FD 830 mit statten 94 cm Schnureinzug  )


----------



## Drillsucht69

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur vom Raubfischen her sagen, dass bei uns die Zander im Rhein schon langsam in Richtung Kiesgruben unterwegs sind. Möglicherweise stehen auch viele in der Fahrrinne, aber da komme ich beim besten Willen nicht hin. Die tiefsten Buhnen sind mittlerweile richtig flach - mehr als 3m ist nicht drin. Und selbst 3m ist richtig selten. Stromab in Holland gibts noch ein paar Monsterbuhnen mit 6-7m Tiefe - da geht noch was. Keine Ahnung ob das auch für die Elbe gilt?!



Da wiederspreche ich mal !!!
Die Zander sind voll in Beißlaune und die ziehen noch lange nicht in die Kiesgruben...Immer diese Theorie mit tiefen Löchern ist auch nur zu eintönig...
Fange meine Zander regelmässig und erfolgreich auch im flachen Wasser und anderen Stellen sowie noch weit entfernt von gewissen Kiesgruben, gestern z.B.12 Stück und weitere Austeiger sowie Kontakte auch im Rhein und Deutschland...Der Rhein hat eine Wassertemperatur von 13 Grad, da ist noch kein Winter für die Räuber...
Wenn ich mit meiner Peitsche unterwegs bin und die Ansitzangler auf Zander sehe wo die den Köder presentieren, dann denke ich mir nur, dass die einfach gar keine Ahnung
von den Lebenszyklus des Zanders haben und eher sich nur auf das seltene Glück verlassen...Wahrscheinlich würde ich da auch nichts fangen...
Ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich sehr intensiv u. regelmässig seit drei Jahren auf Zander angel und weiß wo ich die Fische meistens finde...
Am Anfang mußte ich auch mein Glück immer wieder versuchen sowie die Fische suchen aber heute kann ich behaupten, dass ich schon gezielt angeln gehen kann...
Die wertvolle Erfahrung kann mir keiner mehr nehmen und ich bin noch lange nicht am Ende...
Für mich gab es zwei schwächere Beißperioden nach der Schonzeit...Einmal der Übergang von heißen Sommer auf den milden Herbst und letztens als die Temperatur Nachts 
einstellig wurde aber nach wenigen gewöhnungs Tagen haben die immer gebissen...
Morgen bin ich auch wieder unterwegs und das zum dritten mal seit letzten Freitag, also immer schön regelmässig und checken was die Biester so machen ...


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
@Fantastic Fishing, immerhin Petri zu den (aus Deiner Pro-Perspektive) mageren Fischen. Schade, das Dein Plan nicht so aufgegangen ist wie gewünscsht und vielen Dank für den genauen Bericht, auch zu den Gewässerverhältnissen. Man muss halt immer mal wieder was neues probieren. Ich würd auch so einen vermeintlichen Misserfolg im 16er bringen, schon als Beispiel wie man sich einem Problem annähert und daran herumtüftelt.

@all: Da Wasserstände und Temperaturen ja aktuell ein Thema sind, hier noch mal ein Link eine Fülle an Informationen zu unseren grossen Flusssystemen und auch Nebenflüssen finden kann, vermutlich kennens die meisten schon, interessant ist es allemal:
http://undine.bafg.de/index.html

Heut war für mich endlich mal wieder ein schöner Angeltag, war mit Angelkumpel an einem kleinen Kanal, kaum Strömung, man hätte mit dem Waggler fischen können. Wir hatten eine anspruchslose, kurzweilige Angelei, mit Mais (vorwiegend Er) und Maden (vorwiegend Ich)als Köder und Loosefeed und kleine Rotaugen und Güstern (die vor allem nach Sonnenuntergang) liessen sich nicht lumpen und bissen herzhaft und kontinuierlich. Hauptsächlich mit der Pose, aber es war genug Aktivität das ich mit meiner Avon auch mal ein bissle ledgern und Bisserkennung über Schnur üben konnte- ich hoffe die Döbel sind mir bald wieder gewogen. Angelkumpel fing eine wirklich feiste 27er Plötze- natürlich auf Mais. Schön auch das die Ukels nicht nervten-da kündigt sich der Winter und das unbeschwerte Madenangeln an. Vielleicht kann ich von Angelkumpel
doch was lernen, nehmen wie es kommt, und nicht so pushy irgendeinem Groß- oder Zielfisch nachjagen. Und natürlich hatten wir schon ein Auge auf die Fänge des Anderen,
doch in Freundschaft und mit gutem Rat ("Ich geb zu, Teleruten haben auch Vorteile: Passen leichter in die Mülltonne"- "Du würdest auch Hundescheixxe kaufen, wenn sie
aus England käme"- "Ach wer hat denn den 14pfünder gefangen.." "..den ich für Dich angehauen habe"- "Kommunist!" "Snob!"
Ich war ohnehin gut gelaunt, denn -obwohl es eigentlich nicht in unseren Friedfischthread gehört- vor der Ansitzangelei konnt ich endlich mal wieder nach so langen Monaten des Misserfolges meinen inneren Hannibal (Smith, nicht Lecter) mit einem Plan, der funktioniert befriedigen. Und zwar gelang es mir mit der Spinnangel einen Rapfen zu fangen, und das schönste ist, zwar wie immer mit mehr Glück als Verstand, aber eben als Zielfisch und auf Ansage.
Das hatte ich mir im heissen Sommer, als die Chancen an einer bestimmten Stelle wirklich gut waren, schon vorgenommen, bin aber gescheitert. Nun haben die seltsamen Wasserverhältnisse doch nochmal ein Rapfenfenster unterhalbe eines Wehres geöffnet: Mehr Kleinfisch als Wasser, von oben sahs aus wie ein wogendes Kornfeld in Negativfarben, und dazwischen das Geprassel fliehender Brut halbkreisförmig vor den charakteristischen Rapfenfontänen, tolles Schauspiel- und eh ichs mich versah, knallte (ich kanns nicht anders sagen, ich hielt diese Spinboy-Vokabel immer für Übertreibung)  ein strammer Rapf auf meinen Gummifisch (und genau dieses Modell hat mir im Sommer noch gefehlt!). 62 cm, mein bester Rapfen bisher, und gleichzeitig mein erster Gezielter. Ich bin sehr glücklich.
Vielleicht war der schöne Ansitz mit Angelkumpel deshalb so harmonisch und entspannend. Was kanns denn schönres geben an einem Angeltag: Erst ein wunderbar aufgegangener Plan, und danach ein lustiges Bissreiches Plauderangeln. Ach, ich merke ich bin wieder etwas mit dem Wasser versöhnt, und bestimmt liegt auch in diesem
schwierigen Angeljahr noch so mancher gute Fang voraus,
herzlich,
Euer Minimax


----------



## _seabass_hunter

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da wiederspreche ich mal !!!
> Die Zander sind voll in Beißlaune und die ziehen noch lange nicht in die Kiesgruben...Immer diese Theorie mit tiefen Löchern ist auch nur zu eintönig...
> Fange meine Zander regelmässig und erfolgreich auch im flachen Wasser und anderen Stellen sowie noch weit entfernt von gewissen Kiesgruben, gestern z.B.12 Stück und weitere Austeiger sowie Kontakte auch im Rhein und Deutschland...Der Rhein hat eine Wassertemperatur von 13 Grad, da ist noch kein Winter für die Räuber...
> Wenn ich mit meiner Peitsche unterwegs bin und die Ansitzangler auf Zander sehe wo die den Köder presentieren, dann denke ich mir nur, dass die einfach gar keine Ahnung
> von den Lebenszyklus des Zanders haben und eher sich nur auf das seltene Glück verlassen...Wahrscheinlich würde ich da auch nichts fangen...
> Ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich sehr intensiv u. regelmässig seit drei Jahren auf Zander angel und weiß wo ich die Fische meistens finde...
> Am Anfang mußte ich auch mein Glück immer wieder versuchen sowie die Fische suchen aber heute kann ich behaupten, dass ich schon gezielt angeln gehen kann...
> Die wertvolle Erfahrung kann mir keiner mehr nehmen und ich bin noch lange nicht am Ende...
> Für mich gab es zwei schwächere Beißperioden nach der Schonzeit...Einmal der Übergang von heißen Sommer auf den milden Herbst und letztens als die Temperatur Nachts
> einstellig wurde aber nach wenigen gewöhnungs Tagen haben die immer gebissen...
> Morgen bin ich auch wieder unterwegs und das zum dritten mal seit letzten Freitag, also immer schön regelmässig und checken was die Biester so machen ...




12 Zander , das ist schon ne Nummer, Petri ,   ich denke das kann jetzt nur Nachts gehen bei dem Wasser. Die Buhnen sind echt flach gelaufen , dazu noch sehr sehr klar.
Am Montag ein älteren Mann ,der auf Grund gefischt hat getrofen, war nur am schimpfen" seit Woche schei....)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> @Fantastic Fishing, immerhin Petri zu den (aus Deiner Pro-Perspektive) mageren Fischen. Schade, das Dein Plan nicht so aufgegangen ist wie gewünscsht und vielen Dank für den genauen Bericht, auch zu den Gewässerverhältnissen. Man muss halt immer mal wieder was neues probieren. Ich würd auch so einen vermeintlichen Misserfolg im 16er bringen, schon als Beispiel wie man sich einem Problem annähert und daran herumtüftelt.



Wenn man neue Taktiken oder Ideen probiert, welche vom Erfolgsrezept abweichen, passieren solche Szenarien nicht mal selten. Man stellt sich das auch glaube ich aus "Leser-Sicht" immer recht einfach vor. Du sitzt mit deiner Stippe/Picker auf der Buhnen im WIssen, das alles was du machst nicht funktionieren könnte, du fütterst gegen die Regeln, du Angelst gegen die Regeln und der Zeitaufwand lohnt sich im Regelfall dann nicht. Nach 5 Stunden wird es dunkel und du hast nichts weiter erreicht, als ganz kleine Fische zu fangen. In der Zwischenzeit versuchen die Synapsen dich schon immer wieder in erfolgreiche Bahn zu lenken, der geringste Weg des Widerstandes eben. 

Da haderst du wirklich alle 5 Minuten mit dir, nicht den Korb zu montieren, etwas Paniermehl anzusetzen oder in die Buhne zu wandern. Wie ein kalter Entzug, das hatte ich mit dem Weizen auch schon. Das ist fast NOCH schlimmer. Du weißt, das jetzt eine Made sofort genommen wird, arbeitest aber mit einem Köder, der nicht Angenommen wird. Schlimmer geht es nicht. Daher habe ich für mich gelernt, nur noch das mitzunehmen, was ich für die Umsetzung eines neuen Plans brauche, sonst verfällst du in deine Muster.


----------



## daci7

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da wiederspreche ich mal !!!
> Die Zander sind voll in Beißlaune und die ziehen noch lange nicht in die Kiesgruben...Immer diese Theorie mit tiefen Löchern ist auch nur zu eintönig...
> Fange meine Zander regelmässig und erfolgreich auch im flachen Wasser und anderen Stellen sowie noch weit entfernt von gewissen Kiesgruben, gestern z.B.12 Stück und weitere Austeiger sowie Kontakte auch im Rhein und Deutschland...Der Rhein hat eine Wassertemperatur von 13 Grad, da ist noch kein Winter für die Räuber...[...]



Das macht mir Hoffnung!
Soo lang bin ich auch nicht wieder am Rhein unterwegs 
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich im Spätsommer auch nie ohne wenigstens Kontakt gehabt zu haben nach Hause gegangen bin. Un nun die letzten 3-4 Termine ohne jeglichen Zupfer abgezogen bin. Kollegen die noch wesentlich mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen reden ählich. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich aus job- und familientechnischen Gründen auch nicht zu meinen Wunschzeiten am Wasser bin - sondern wenns eben passt.
Wo bist du denn so grob unterwegs? Ich wohne direkt an der holländischen Grenze. Daher hab ich noch den direkten Vergleich mit dem niederländischen Rhein (und eben besagten tieferen Buhnenlöchern dort) ...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Momentan Raum Wesel unterwegs...Was mir in der letzten Zeit stark aufgefallen ist, dass die nach Wetter/Temperatur wechsel bzw. Sturz erst eine gewöhnungszeit brauchen
aber dann beißen die auch wieder ganz gut...War vor ein Monat noch nicht notwendig gewesen...
Sind auf jeden Fall Wetterfeinfühliger als zuvor geworden...Heute noch zweistellig und morgen muß man sich für drei-vier die halbe Nacht um die Ohren hauen...
Es liegt nur an den wechselnden Wetter das die nicht regelmässig gut beißen und davon haben wir mehr als genug in den letzten Wochen...So ist meine Erfahrung...
Monsterbuhnen mit 6-7 Meter Tiefe sind schon Top denke ich mal, davon haben wir zu wenig wenn überhaupt welche hier...


----------



## daci7

Das ist natürlich auch eine Erklärung. Nachts war ich jetzt weniger am Rhein in den letzten Wochen. Ich bin ein Stück weiter stromab im Klever Raum am Wasser - hoffentlich kann ich die Tage nochmal punkten wenn die Biester noch da sind!


----------



## Drillsucht69

daci7 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch eine Erklärung. Nachts war ich jetzt weniger am Rhein in den letzten Wochen. Ich bin ein Stück weiter stromab im Klever Raum am Wasser - hoffentlich kann ich die Tage nochmal punkten wenn die Biester noch da sind!



Wenn Du mit der Nachtangelei vertraut und etwas erfahren bist, sollte es gut klappen ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Heute sind endlich meine Stickfloats aus England eingetroffen, in guter Gesellschaft von 2 Katapulten, einem Ballmaker und Gratis Hecht Vorfach. Man sieht einfach, das es eine andere Dimension von Qualität und Stil ist, wenn Posen aus England kommen. Auf den Punkt sauber verarbeitet, optisch aufgewertet und perfekt für die Flussangelei abgestimmt.

Die beiden Guru-Futterschleudern sind auch vom höchsten Stand. Da freue ich mich doch auf den ersten Einsatz der neuen Spielereien.


----------



## Andal

Try the unconventional...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Für das Matchangeln auf Distanz habe ich mich heute durchgerungen, eine neue Brille in Angriff zu nehmen. Kostenintensiv, aber jetzt habe ich wohl den Durchblick und kann den Wagglern auch auf 35 Metern noch folgen. Ärgerlich, denn Sehhilfen kosten einfach verdammt viel Geld und obendrauf ist meine Sehleistung nur um 0,25 Dioptrienstärke schlechter geworden, was bei Posen aber zwischen sehen und Phantomanschlägen den Unterschied machen dürfte, aber was solls? Fürs Angeln immer gerne!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab meine erste Brille ja erst vor anderthalb Jahren bekommen, als ich zugeben musste, dass ich Gesichter nurnoch auf immer kürzer werdende Distanz erkennen konnte. Beim Optiker wurde dann festgestellt, dass ich eine Hornhautverkrümmung von 1,25 bzw. 1,75 Dioptrin habe und dementsprechend auch immer schon gehabt haben muss. Als ich das erste mal mit der Brille Angeln war, das war schon eine Offenbarung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine erste Brille ja erst vor anderthalb Jahren bekommen, als ich zugeben musste, dass ich Gesichter nurnoch auf immer kürzer werdende Distanz erkennen konnte. Beim Optiker wurde dann festgestellt, dass ich eine Hornhautverkrümmung von 1,25 bzw. 1,75 Dioptrin habe und dementsprechend auch immer schon gehabt haben muss. Als ich das erste mal mit der Brille Angeln war, das war schon eine Offenbarung.



Lästig ist halt, das die Augen in der Sehleistung auch Schwanken. Ich hab das Ähnlich wie du erlebt, es wurde aber immer etwas schlechter, mittlerweile pendelte es sich bei -2,75 ein, meine letzte Brille hatte aber eben 0,25 zu wenig an Stärke. Das geht für die meisten Arten des Angelns im Nahbereich ohne Probleme, diese kleine Abweichung reicht aber, um auf 20 Meter mit einem Waggler Probleme zu haben. Mit Pech kann es ja irgendwann sogar besser werden. 

Brille geht mir aber schon auf die Nerven, fängt ja schon beim Thema polarisierende Sonnenbrille mit verschiedenen Gläsern an. Diese Pseudo-Aufsatzgestelle kannst du alle Knicken, weil an den Seiten Licht reinkommt oder es für den Schädel auf Dauer zu schwer wird, wenn du Ständig das Ding zusätzlich auf der Nase hast.

Ich kriege aber noch Kontaktlinsen zum Testen mit, das Könnte dann auch eine spannende Geschichte werden. In jedem Falle bin ich um 250€ ärmer..........


----------



## Andal

Ich wäre todfroh, wenn sie meine Sehprobleme so einfach lösen ließen!


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kriege aber noch Kontaktlinsen zum Testen mit, das Könnte dann auch eine spannende Geschichte werden. In jedem Falle bin ich um 250€ ärmer..........



Hatte ich auch vor zwei Wochen probiert, weil ich die Brille grad bei meinen Hobbys ziemlich nervig finde. Aber ich schaff es zuhause einfach nicht, mir mit dem Finger in die Augen zu gehen, der Schließreflex macht viel mehr Probleme als ich dachte.

@Andal: Ich vermute, deine Augenprobleme hängen auch mit deiner Krankengeschichte aus dem Frühjahr zusammen? Mit dir möchte ich beileibe nicht tauschen wollen. Eigentlich gehts uns anderen ja noch relativ gut, da hast du Recht.


----------



## Andal

Ja, die Blicklähmung will nicht vergehen. Wird wohl alles auf eine OP rauslaufen. Davor graust es mir!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch vor zwei Wochen probiert, weil ich die Brille grad bei meinen Hobbys ziemlich nervig finde. Aber ich schaff es zuhause einfach nicht, mir mit dem Finger in die Augen zu gehen, der Schließreflex macht viel mehr Probleme als ich dachte.
> 
> @Andal: Ich vermute, deine Augenprobleme hängen auch mit deiner Krankengeschichte aus dem Frühjahr zusammen? Mit dir möchte ich beileibe nicht tauschen wollen. Eigentlich gehts uns anderen ja noch relativ gut, da hast du Recht.



Bin grade kurz nach dem Lesen deines Beitrages über den Augapfel gefahren, war kein Problem.


----------



## Minimax

Augenprobleme find ich auch sehr unheimlich. Bin eigentlich mit wirklich guten Augen gesegnet, ist das einzige was bei meinem kleinen Scheixxkörper wirklich gut funtioniert, aber dieses Jahr beginnts auch bei mir. War immer stolz auf mein Auge für kleine fuddlige Dinge -ich konnte mal einem 15mm Ork Pupillen malen- dieses Jahr bemerke ich verstärkt wie ich nahe Dinge nicht mehr gut sehen kann, komme  mir vor wie der blinde Passfälscher in gesprengte Ketten. Beim Fliegenbinden merk ichs auch, und erst neulich hab ich ne wirklich schöne Pose aus Angst und Frust zerdeppert weil ich die Wicklungen nicht sauber hingekriegt hab. Auch beim Knoten macht sichs bemerkbar.
Das schlimmste ist, ich merke den Abwärtstrend, letztes Jahr hatte ich keinerlei Probleme. Schlimm, schlimm, und sehr angsteinflössend.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Augenprobleme find ich auch sehr unheimlich. Bin eigentlich mit wirklich guten Augen gesegnet, ist das einzige was bei meinem kleinen Scheixxkörper wirklich gut funtioniert, aber dieses Jahr beginnts auch bei mir. War immer stolz auf mein Auge für kleine fuddlige Dinge -ich konnte mal einem 15mm Ork Pupillen malen- dieses Jahr bemerke ich verstärkt wie ich nahe Dinge nicht mehr gut sehen kann, komme  mir vor wie der blinde Passfälscher in gesprengte Ketten. Beim Fliegenbinden merk ichs auch, und erst neulich hab ich ne wirklich schöne Pose aus Angst und Frust zerdeppert weil ich die Wicklungen nicht sauber hingekriegt hab. Auch beim Knoten macht sichs bemerkbar.
> Das schlimmste ist, ich merke den Abwärtstrend, letztes Jahr hatte ich keinerlei Probleme. Schlimm, schlimm, und sehr angsteinflössend.



Orkpupillen! 

Ich hätte gern ein Modell von Azog und Bolg, wahlweise auch einen Sauron zum Mitnehmen bitte!

Scherz Beiseite, ich war eben bei einer Beratung von Selbstständigkeit und prüfe in Weiser Voraussicht, was mich in Zukunft erwarten könnte. Anfänglich war ich mir nicht Sicher, ob so eine Idee in der Startphase auch einen Weg zur Existenz ermöglichen könnte, mittlerweile bin ich davon überzeugt. Wöchentliche Fragen, viel Austausch, ein reger Besuch auf der Plattform zeigen mir zumindest, das etwas gehen könnte. 

Man lebt nur ein einziges Mal, also Mut zur Lücke!


----------



## hanzz

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

hanzz schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg wünsche ich



Ich bin Mental drauf vorbereitet, eigentlich mache ich neben diversen Minijobs nichts anderes als Berichterstattung und Internetseite. Für mich ist der ganze Werdegang aber eher als Marathon, denn Sprint zu sehen. Ich kann aber keine 24 Stunden, ohne mich mit dem Angeln zu beschäftigen, warum also nicht mehr draus machen? 

Und danke für die nette Geste!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Minimax schrieb:


> Augenprobleme find ich auch sehr unheimlich. Bin eigentlich mit wirklich guten Augen gesegnet, ist das einzige was bei meinem kleinen Scheixxkörper wirklich gut funtioniert, aber dieses Jahr beginnts auch bei mir. War immer stolz auf mein Auge für kleine fuddlige Dinge -ich konnte mal einem 15mm Ork Pupillen malen- dieses Jahr bemerke ich verstärkt wie ich nahe Dinge nicht mehr gut sehen kann, komme  mir vor wie der blinde Passfälscher in gesprengte Ketten. Beim Fliegenbinden merk ichs auch, und erst neulich hab ich ne wirklich schöne Pose aus Angst und Frust zerdeppert weil ich die Wicklungen nicht sauber hingekriegt hab. Auch beim Knoten macht sichs bemerkbar.
> Das schlimmste ist, ich merke den Abwärtstrend, letztes Jahr hatte ich keinerlei Probleme. Schlimm, schlimm, und sehr angsteinflössend.



Und ich hab mit 28 Jahren schon Haarausfall, wobei ich bis vor ca 3 Jahren mega fülliges Haar hatte. Wir haben alle unsere Wehwehchen.
Kann man nur dankbar sein, wenns Kleinigkeiten sind und nicht wie bei Andal. Gute Besserung übrigens für die OP!


----------



## Minimax

Leider bringt der Augenabbau bei mir auch berufliche Probleme, den Satz dazu hatte ich aber vorsorglich herauseditiert. Dadurch hab ichs erstmals bemekt.  Aber richtig,
n drohende OP wie bei Andal ist eine ganz andere Liga. Aber wer, weiss, vielleicht ist das gar nicht nötig? In jedem Fall heissts optimistisch sein und kräftig die Daumen drücken,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Ja, die Blicklähmung will nicht vergehen. Wird wohl alles auf eine OP rauslaufen. Davor graust es mir!



Hallo,

dann wünsche ich Dir alles Gute für die OP.
Ich wurde vor 9 Jahren am grauen Star operiert (beide Augen), ist natürlich nicht mit einer größeren Operation zu vergleichen. Hatte aber den Vorteil , dass ich in der Ferne seitdem wieder 100 Prozent Sehkraft habe. Nur zum Lesen brauche ich eine Brille.

Gute Besserung

Lajos


----------



## Andal

Bis es so weit ist, renne ich halt als einäugiger Bandit durchs Leben. Links gehts ja recht gut, aber rechts ist mehr als mau.


----------



## hanzz

Hoffe, das wird wieder Andal !
Alles Gute dafür. Meine Frau kann wieder recht gut laufen, zwar nicht wie vorher, aber es wird immer besser. Drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab nichts gefangen, aber einen toten Zander gefunden. 1 Grad Temperatur, kalter Ostwind und der niedrige Wasserstand scheinen dem Hafen so gar nicht zu passen.


----------



## rippi

Da du nicht weißt wann und wodurch der gestorben ist, solltest du ihn gut durchbraten.


----------



## Tobias85

...und nicht mit Zitrone sparen wegen dem Geruch... 

Der Wassermangel wirft dieses Jahr gefühlt alles durcheinander.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich habe ihn direkt am Wasser verzehrt, aber Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Wassermangel wirft dieses Jahr gefühlt alles durcheinander.



Ich hatte mich schon an die tiefste Stelle des Hafens gesetzt und war mir recht sicher, einige Fische zu fangen. Da kam aber überhaupt nichts. Weiter hoch, Richtung ausfahrt, wird das Wasser etwas flacher, dort liegt noch ein Boot, das als Restaurant fungiert. Liegen passt auch, weil es tatsächlich nur nocch ca. 10 Zentimeter Wasser unter sich hat. Dort standen die kleinen Lauben. Zu meinen Füßen konnte ich auch einige Bewegungen sehr kleiner Fische sehen, aber im etwas tieferen Wasser (aber weniger Tief als bei der ersten Stelle) passierte auch nichts.

Die Elbe hat 5 Grad Temperatur momentan, normalerweise müsste der Hafen VOLL mit Fisch sein, das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall. (gefühlt)


----------



## Minimax

Cool das Du es trotz Wind und Kälte ans Wasser geschafft hast. Wer weiss, vielleicht hat der Zander sich aus Verzweiflung über die seltsamen Bedingungen selbst auf die Steinpackung gestürzt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Cool das Du es trotz Wind und Kälte ans Wasser geschafft hast. Wer weiss, vielleicht hat der Zander sich aus Verzweiflung über die seltsamen Bedingungen selbst auf die Steinpackung gestürzt?



Keine Ahnung, er hatte aber äußerlich keine wirklichen starken Wunden oder auffällige Dinge, welche einen Rückschluss zulassen würden. Nur eines machte mich verdammt stutzig. Die Muskeln der Fangzähne oder wie das Teil heißt, waren auf beiden Seiten entfernt. Ich weiß, das diese Bäckchen gerne gegessen werden und beide haben gefehlt. Allerdings lag der Kopf auch außerhalb des Wassers, nur gibt es keine Fliegen zu dieser Jahreszeit. Der Kollege lag aber schon bisschen länger, verwest halt nur nicht so flott bei der Kälte.

Kormorane waren es jedenfalls nicht.

Was die Bedingungen angeht, kann ich keine Einschätzung abgeben. Ist ja meiner erste Wintersaison hier, letztes Jahr hatte ich um diese Zeit hatte ich ja den Lunch der Website 2.0 aufgebaut und war von Nov. bis Febr. nicht Angeln. Ich denke einfach, das fallende Temperaturen, flaches Wasser, Ostwind halt in Kombination auch nur mehr als schlecht sind. Allerdings schiebt der kleine Fluss von der anderen Seite des Hafens ordentlich Wasser rein, samt Nahrung, davor liegt aber alles TROCKEN und an einer Seite dieser Insel fliesst das Wasser wie ein Rinnsal dann in den Hafen. Vielleicht stehen die Fische jetzt dort, aber dennoch, die ELBE müsste den ganzen Hafen füllen. Wie auf dem Bild, gleicher Wasserstand seit Sommer. Musst du dir jetzt nur bewölkt, kalt und trist vorstellen.


----------



## rippi

Welche Stadt ist das genau?


----------



## Minimax

rippi schrieb:


> Welche Stadt ist das genau?


Innsmouth, Blick auf den Hafen.


----------



## rippi

Nein, der Baustil passt nicht zur Architektur der amerikanischen Westküste.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rippi schrieb:


> Welche Stadt ist das genau?



Tangermünde, Kaiserstadt an der Elbe, ehemalige Sommerresidenz Karl IV., Perle der Hanse, Heimat der Friedfischlordschaft FaFi dem Ersten.


----------



## Minimax

Ostküste, Rippi, Inssmouth lag an der Ostküste..



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tangermünde, Kaiserstadt an der Elbe, ehemalige Sommerresidenz Karl IV., Perle der Hanse, Heimat der Friedfischlordschaft FaFi dem Ersten.



Fürwahr eine stolze Ahnenreihe!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Für Wahr, eure Lordschaft des gepflegten Nerdtismus ist in seiner Geisteskraft unermüdlich, so erklomm er unerreichte Berge mit einer neuen Definition des Schmauses fischiger Lebewesen. Meine Freunde, ihr möget eure Ohren spitzen, *Fische schmecken auf Distanz*!


----------



## MS aus G

So Ihr Lieben, nach 3-wöchiger Salzwasserangelei bin ich wieder an meinem kleinen Rinnsal, genannt Weser angekommen!!!

Wollte erst Dienstag mal los, aber da war der kalte Ostwind viel zu stark, also am Mittwoch los! 

Es gehen im Moment nicht sehr viele Stellen, da es keinen Wassernachschub gibt/gab!!! Da es an unserer Brücke auch noch arbeiten wegen der Statik waren, und Bohrungen durchgeführt wurden, war es wohl nicht der beste Platz, für mich schon gar nicht, aber egal, ich musste!!!

Etwas gefüttert und los ging es! Und wie! Gleich beim ersten austreiben ein schönes Rotauge von 36cm! Guter Start! Aber dann kam eine ganze Weile etwa 30min. leider nichts mehr! Dann ein schöner Biss und heraus kam Nr. 2 von 38cm! Ein Biss ging noch ins Leere, das war es! Dann noch 2 weitere Buhnen für etwa ein halbes Stündchen ausprobiert, aber auch dort ging gar nichts!!!

War natürlich trotzdem schön mal wieder "Süsswasserluft" zu schnuppern!

Allen noch ein dickes Petri

Grüße Mario


----------



## Minimax

Petri Mario,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen. Wir (und unsere schuppichten Kuunden) leiden an unseren Gewässern auch alle an Wassermangel.
Wie war den Deine Salzwasserangelei?
hg
Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

Danke Mr. Minimax!

Es war sehr, sehr erfolgreich, ob vom Kleinboot oder vom Kutter! Wir haben überall unsere Dorschis gefangen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab die Tage echt gekniffen, an der Zicke einen Ansitz zu vollziehen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr wegen der Homepage ja alle Hände voll zu tun und war faktisch nicht Angeln ab Oktober, deswegen fehlen mir heute die Erfahrungen für dieses Gewässer. Es ist ja so oder so schon extrem schwer der fehlenden Struktur willen. Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich morgen (sofern Wetter passt) einen Fisch fangen könnte. Das Feedern ist ja tabu, die neue Brille kommt erst Montag. Dicht am Ufer besteht ne Chance? Ich weiß ja nicht.....

Mir wird Angst und Bange.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hab mich anders entschieden, ich fahre Quappen angeln. Wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## Tobias85

Mit der Stippe oder Matchrute?


----------



## feederbrassen

Wassermangel 2018,das Bild ist drei Wochen alt. 
Königsdisziplin :
Rotaugen ,eigentlich sollte das Machbar sein. 
Aber auch nur eigentlich


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mit der Stippe oder Matchrute?


Na unbedingt und stilecht mit ´ner blauen Tonne!



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab mich anders entschieden, ich fahre Quappen angeln. Wenn schon, denn schon!



Sehr coole Idee! Ich meine mich zu erinnern das Du im Sommer ja einen Lotatotfund gemacht hast, und vermute an dieser Stelle wirst Du dein Glück versuchen? Bin auf jeden Fall auf Deine Erlebnisse gespannt. Ich wette, Du wirst wieder irgendeine FF-Tüftelei anstellen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Na unbedingt und stilecht mit ´ner blauen Tonne!
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr coole Idee! Ich meine mich zu erinnern das Du im Sommer ja einen Lotatotfund gemacht hast, und vermute an dieser Stelle wirst Du dein Glück versuchen? Bin auf jeden Fall auf Deine Erlebnisse gespannt. Ich wette, Du wirst wieder irgendeine FF-Tüftelei anstellen..



Nee, der Fluss hat keinen wirklichen Durchlauf, ich habe mich gedanklich darauf eingestellt bis zum Hochwasser die Quappinos auf dem Weg zum Ziel abzugreifen. Ansonsten verkapptes Aalangeln heute, demnächst dann vielleicht Quappen-Feedern. Heute will ich nur mal Abchecken, was sich ergibt, die Details und Feinheiten arbeite ich dann später heraus.

Kurioserweise hätte ich jetzt gern 2 Tele-Feederruten, um mich auf das Geringste zu reduzieren. Aber gut, wir haben noch einige Wochen Zeit.


----------



## daci7

Kurzer Bericht von meiner Seite:
Im Westen nichts Neues. Am Rhein selbst bleibe ich Schneider (Auf Zander und Barbe) - in den tiefen Kiesgruben mit Rheinanbindung beißen die Zanderchen wie die Irren. Allerdings ist das die XS-Kinderstube mit maximal 50cm (und zwar wirklich maximal), so dass ich das aufgegeben habe. Das Besorgen von Köderfischen wird auch immer schwerer. Selbst die zuverlässigen Rotaugen sind grad zickig ... Naja. Ich versuchs nächste Woche mal wieder!

PS an Minimax und vor allem Andal: Wenn ich hier eure Augengeschichten lese,. grausts mir eiskalt den Buckel runter. Da will ich nicht tauschen! Die Augen machen bisher top mit.
Und an Vincent: Haarausfall ist doch wohl kein vergleichbares Problem. Musste die Pläte halt anders warm halten ;P 
Da reg ich mich schon lang nicht mehr drüber auf.


----------



## Andal

Haare? - Ich verstehe die Frage nicht!


----------



## rustaweli

Sorry das ich hier so reingrätsche. Bin hier nicht auf dem Laufenden, arbeite mich gerade durch die Seiten welche ich in den letzten unzähligen Wochen verpasst habe. Aber schön so, so habe ich interessante Lektüre für die kommende Nachtschichtwoche.
Aber wie im anderen Rutenthread versprochen, gebe ich hier einen kleinen Zwischenstand an.
Gefangen habe ich mit der der neuen Rute und Methode leider noch nichts, das vorneweg. Ich war gestern früh bis mittags draußen, sowie von heute Vormittag bis zum späten Nachmittag. Das Fischen auf diese Art macht mir riesigen Spaß, es fühlt sich so ursprünglich an, so echt. Einfach mit Pose am Fluss - genial. Aber ich muß noch sehr viel lernen im Bezug auf das Trotten. Die Rute ist super, und ich vertraue ihr trotz ihrer scheinbaren Zerbrechlichkeit, ihrer anmutenden Zartheit. Den Dreh beim Trotten habe ich noch nicht so raus, aber in 2 Tagen schon viel an Erfahrungen sammeln können. Gerade oder gegen die Strömung werfen ist für mich noch zu früh, gibt nur Montagensalat. Die Pose zu drehen damit der Köder vorneweg marschiert passt so langsam. 2 Bisse habe ich auf Maden verschlafen, bzw dachte ich da kommt noch ein längerer Posenabzug. Nun ja.
Gestern war ich zu überladen am Wasser, mit Brot, Maden, Mais, Leber, Frühstücksfleisch. Heute dann schon leichter, mit Maden und Mais, das Brot hatte ich schrecklicher Weise vergessen. An aktiven Fischen konnte ich sehr viel wahrnehmen, doch leider schaffe ich es noch nicht diese zu überlisten. Da ich erst morgen in die Nachtschicht einsteige und die liebe Familie ihrem Alltag nachgeht, werde ich morgen nochmals für ein paar Stunden raus, dann aber nur mit Brotflocke. Das Frühstücksfleisch macht mir irgendwie Probleme, bekomme es nicht auf den Haken. Sobald ich es anködere, zerfällt es mir. Die Leber macht mir zu viel Dreck an Händen und somit an der Rute, mag ich derzeit einfach nicht.
Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen mit Brotflocke. Zumal ich hier das Glück habe auf meine geliebten Döbel und auch Nasen antreffen zu können/dürfen.
Anbei mal ein kleiner Auszug aus meiner Gewässerstrecke.
Schönen Abend Euch noch und lieben Gruß!
Marco


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassermangel 2018,das Bild ist drei Wochen alt.
> Königsdisziplin :
> Rotaugen ,eigentlich sollte das Machbar sein.
> Aber auch nur eigentlich



Disqualifiziert. 2 Ruten im Einsatz!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mit der Stippe oder Matchrute?



Feederrute, eigentlich war ich sogar Feedern, nur etwas anders interpretiert und halt nicht auf Weißfisch. Damit habe ich (hoffentlich) meine Regel nicht gebrochen.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Feederrute, eigentlich war ich sogar Feedern, nur etwas anders interpretiert und halt nicht auf Weißfisch. Damit habe ich (hoffentlich) meine Regel nicht gebrochen.



Was war denn gutes im Körbchen für die lieben Quappis?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hackepeter der Woche.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hackepeter der Woche.


 Wo sind all die Kaulis hin, wo sind sie geblie-e-e-e-ben...



rustaweli schrieb:


> Das Fischen auf diese Art macht mir riesigen Spaß, es fühlt sich so ursprünglich an, so echt. Einfach mit Pose am Fluss - genial. (....)  Das Frühstücksfleisch macht mir irgendwie Probleme, bekomme es nicht auf den Haken. Sobald ich es anködere, zerfällt es mir.



Danke für die Ersteindrücke, toll das Du gleich losgezogen bist. Frühstücksfleisch kann beim Beködern und am Haken behalten ein Aas sein. Im Grunde ist es das ja auch. Aber, das ist kein Problem, erst recht nicht jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Wie beim Musketenladen (Sharpe´s Rifles, anyone?) kommt es dabei auf Schritte und Tempi an, es ist so einfach wie 1-2-3-4:







So jedenfalls klappts bei mir prima. Mobilen Tulip-Enthusiasten empfehle ich übrigens die Ködernadel mit einem Zinger nach Art der Flyboys an der Weste zu befestigen, da dieses wichtige Instrument ebenso wie Hakenlöser oder Lotbleie häufig durch Dimensonsportale verschwindet. 1-2-3-4...
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

1 Bild spricht mehr als 1000 Kaulis. Ein Kescherstreich über die Steine am Ufer.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 1 Bild spricht mehr als 1000 Kaulis. Ein Kescherstreich über die Steine am Ufer.



Cool! Wie wachsen die kleinenUnterwasserfledermäuse denn so bei dir ab? Ich meine, so ab 15-18 wird's kapital. und noch größer reisen die Hantas an. Vielleicht wäre Tangermünde ein geeigneter Ort für den grossen Kauli-Cup?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Cool! Wie wachsen die kleinenUnterwasserfledermäuse denn so bei dir ab? Ich meine, so ab 15-18 wird's kapital. und noch größer reisen die Hantas an. Vielleicht wäre Tangermünde ein geeigneter Ort für den grossen Kauli-Cup?



Ich hatte einen 15er dabei, den hab ich aber Postwendend wieder ins Wasser gelassen für reguläres Specimen-Hunting.


----------



## rustaweli

Super Minimax, da hätte man auch drauf kommen können. Hatte verzweifelt ein paar mal versucht den Haken da irgendwie durchzustechen und dann aufgegeben.
Was für Haken nutzt Du dafür von der Form her? So dünne Madenhaken, eher kleine runde Karpfenhaken,...?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Super Minimax, da hätte man auch drauf kommen können. Hatte verzweifelt ein paar mal versucht den Haken da irgendwie durchzustechen und dann aufgegeben.
> Was für Haken nutzt Du dafür von der Form her? So dünne Madenhaken, eher kleine runde Karpfenhaken,...?



Mach die Haken eher vom Zielfisch und dem Köder abhängig, anstelle der Angelart. Kleinere Köder können nur an kleinen Haken präsentiert werden, um diesen zu verstecken, aber die Spitze freizulassen, während größere Köder, wie Leber oder Würmer, gerne größere Haken brauchen, um sie überhaupt gescheit präsentieren zu können.

Bei Minimax seinem Vorschlag handelt es sich bei Tulip mit Made zur Sicherung um einen guten Happen für Döbel. Hakengröße 10 bis 6 sind da schon Anwendbar. Dann wars das aber auch mit den Rotaugen. 

Ein Haken sollte immer so leicht wie Möglich, so schwer wie Nötig sein, das gilt auch für die Dicke.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke! Meinte jedoch eher die Form, nicht so sehr die Größe.
Mal so nebenbei gefragt, besteht beim Trotten mit Tulip/Made überhaupt die Chance auf Rotaugen? Unabhängig jetzt von der Hakengröße.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Meinte jedoch eher die Form, nicht so sehr die Größe.
> Mal so nebenbei gefragt, besteht beim Trotten mit Tulip/Made überhaupt die Chance auf Rotaugen? Unabhängig jetzt von der Hakengröße.



Größere Rotaugen haben keineswegs kleine Mäuler, aber für richtig große Haken und Tulip müssen sie schon ordentlich zupacken. Natürlich hast du die Chance, es werden ja auch immer mal wieder (aber selten) größere Plötzen auf 2er Haken beim Karpfenangeln gefangen.

Beim Trotten hast du per se eine tolle Methode zum Angeln auf Rotaugen, das ist schon eine der besten Überhaupt, der Köder sollte nur etwas kleiner ausfallen, beim Haken ähnlich. Ich fange größere Döbel auch mit 16er Haken ohne Probleme, das ist ist eigenlich kein widersprüchlicher fakt, nur passen auf diese Modelle halt nicht die selektiven, deftigem Happen. Du musst Wissen, was du willst?! Den einsamen Döbel auf dem Berg oder die Meute aus dem Tal.

Diese Kategorie Döbel wird in England oft an dünnen, kleinen Wagglern mit kleinen Ködern kurz unter der Oberfläche gefangen, dann aber auch gerne mal 10 Stück während einer Session.........


----------



## rustaweli

Was für ein schöner Dickkopf!


----------



## Andal

Für Luncheon Meat nehme ich am liebsten diese Haken. Schön dünn, sehr stabil und sauscharf. Und weil man bei Fleisch keine kleinen Portionen serviert, müssen auch die Haken nicht klein sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Schließe ich mich Andal vollkommen an. Will ich große Fische fangen und selektiere über große Köder, müssen die Haken nicht klein sein. Wollen die Döbel keine großen Happen, muss die alternative her.


----------



## Andal

Dafür sind dann 10er Drennan Spec. mit dabei und nicht zu wenige Maden... einen ordentlichen Swim anfüttern, immer lose und es geht bei Barbe und Döbel gut ab.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Feederrute, eigentlich war ich sogar Feedern, nur etwas anders interpretiert und halt nicht auf Weißfisch. Damit habe ich (hoffentlich) meine Regel nicht gebrochen.



Ich denke, das können wir in dem Fall noch gelten lassen 

Mir fehlt momentan irgendwie die richtige Motivation zum angeln. Das letzte mal war ich vor ca. 3(?) Wochen an dem kleinen Teich, wo ich nen Karpfen rausziehen wollte. Andals Rat folgend (wer wäre ich auch, die Andalpedia zu ignorieren?) hab ich versucht, hier noch Pellets zu bekommen, aber darauf hätt ich mindestens ne Woche warten müssen, also gings mit Mais und Feederfutter an diesen wirklich kleinen Teich. War aber nichts, außer einem Fehlbiss, aber der auch eher von Kleinfisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das können wir in dem Fall noch gelten lassen
> 
> Mir fehlt momentan irgendwie die richtige Motivation zum angeln. Das letzte mal war ich vor ca. 3(?) Wochen an dem kleinen Teich, wo ich nen Karpfen rausziehen wollte. Andals Rat folgend (wer wäre ich auch, die Andalpedia zu ignorieren?) hab ich versucht, hier noch Pellets zu bekommen, aber darauf hätt ich mindestens ne Woche warten müssen, also gings mit Mais und Feederfutter an diesen wirklich kleinen Teich. War aber nichts, außer einem Fehlbiss, aber der auch eher von Kleinfisch.



Ich habe auch gerade so ne Phase, wo mir die Wasserstände einfach auf den Sack gehen, weil ich nur das Momentum erlebe, aber nicht die normalen Zustände. Der kleine Graben bei uns liegt ja komplett Blank ohne Wasser, da liegen Teile der Strecken schon ohne Wasser. Das hatte ich heute mit dem Hund das erste Mal gesehen. Der Hafen ist einfach nur Willkürlich und demotivierend. Da stehen TONNEN an Fisch auf einer sehr kleinen Fläche, die restlichen 1000 Meter dahinter sind Niemandsland........

Der kleine Fluss ist wie eine Berg und Talbahn, das Elbloch ist quasi Tot. Schon immer sehr flach, jetzt nur noch eine Pfütze. Da müssten theoretisch alle Fische weg sein, von Vögeln geplündert oder was weiß ich. Keine Zustände mehr.......

Deswegen gehe ich das restliche Jahr Quappen angeln, einmal muss ich Feedern (Bericht, Arbeit, kein Vergnügen) und dann lassen wir mal alle Fünfe gerade sein.


----------



## Andal

Was Futterpellets angeht, ist die Baywa, oder jedes andere Lagerhaus, eine sehr gute Quelle. Da gibts dann Karpfenfutter, oder auch das für Pferde, in 20 kg Säcken... Vorteil dabei, das Zeug ist meistens rein pflanzlich und wird bei weitem nicht so schnell ranzig, wie die teuren Bepperl aus dem Angelladen.Sie sinken schön, wenn es nicht grad Koifutter ist und sie formen wunderbare Futterspuren und Plätze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich war im Sommer dort. Der See ist um 2/3 seiner Fläche geschrumpft. (!!!!) Eigentlich unvorstellbar......


----------



## Andal

Ja, da fehlt viel Landregen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ja, da fehlt viel Landregen!



Schade ist halt, das alles nur noch sich selbst überlassen wird. Der Hafen wäre in der DDR in 24 Stunden entschlammt worden, genauso wie Kieslöcher Pflege erhielten. Jetzt hast du überall die grüne Logik und die Teiche, Flüsschen und selbst größere Seen sterben einfach. Da bleibt nichts außer Modder und Wüste, am Ende ziehen die seltenen Vögel dann ohnehin weiter.

Du darfst ja nicht mal mehr einen Baum absägen oder eine kleine Stelle anlegen. Die Angler bei uns haben sicherlich freie Hand, aber alles war mit geringsten Kosten schon verbunden ist, kann natürlich kaum gestemmt werden. Geschweige denn die Behördengänge.....


----------



## Andal

Ja mei ... dafür ist es jetzt eben naturbelassen. Irgendwas ist doch immer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Sicherlich, aber wenn die Handhabe fehlt und du nicht reagieren kannst, wird später vom in den Brunnen gefallenen Kind geschrieben. Bei uns ist im Sommer ein junger Mann bis zum Hals im Hafen (!!) stecken geblieben, weil er seinen Hund retten wollte. Kein Scherz, der Kerl war bis zu den Schultern weg. Jetzt hat man 3 Gutachten eingeholt, wie mit dem Schlamm umzugehen ist, das hat insgesamt knappe 30.000 Euro gekostet, jetzt weiß man aber immernoch nicht, wie es weitergeht.

5 Bote im Hafen liegen trocken und können nicht aus dem Schlamm geholt werden, die Liste geht einfach so weiter. Die Lebensader bei uns ist das Wasser, es versiegt aber! Mir tut es im Herz einfach weh, wenn ich den kleinen Graben sterbe sehe und du bist schlicht Hilflos.


----------



## Andal

Man neigt eben, weil es so menschlich ist, alles aus der eigenen Perspektive zu sehen. Ich habe auch schon eine ganze Zahl an Gewässern, vornehmlich kleine Weiher, mit der Zeit vergehen sehen. Das ist halt mal so - selber wird man ja auch nicht fitter.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Für Luncheon Meat nehme ich am liebsten diese Haken. Schön dünn, sehr stabil und sauscharf. Und weil man bei Fleisch keine kleinen Portionen serviert, müssen auch die Haken nicht klein sein.



Das passt ja, habe noch einige DS Haken auf Vorrat, ebenso eine sehr feine Ködernadel für Miniboilies. Die Maden werden wohl, sofern möglich, immer dabei sein. Wenn schon Andal und auch Iain Nairn im Winter beim Döbel darauf setzen 
Wie lange bleibt Ihr eigentlich beim Trotten an einer Stelle bevor Ihr weiter Eures Weges zieht?


----------



## Andal

Die Zeitfrage ist schwer zu beantworten. Wenn sich aber so in 30 - 60 min nichts getan hat, lege ich nochmal etwas Futter nach und komme später wieder.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Was Futterpellets angeht, ist die Baywa, oder jedes andere Lagerhaus, eine sehr gute Quelle. Da gibts dann Karpfenfutter, oder auch das für Pferde, in 20 kg Säcken... Vorteil dabei, das Zeug ist meistens rein pflanzlich und wird bei weitem nicht so schnell ranzig, wie die teuren Bepperl aus dem Angelladen.Sie sinken schön, wenn es nicht grad Koifutter ist und sie formen wunderbare Futterspuren und Plätze.



Ach guck, ich dachte grade, dass Pellets eher fischmehllastig sein sollten. Baywa hat an pflanzlichen Pellets die Karpfen Extensiv (Ohne Soja) und Karpfen Intensiv (mit Soja). Kannst du eins davon empfehlen? Und eignen sich die pflanzlichen Pellets auch zum Method Feedern - sprich: Lassen die sich leicht angefeuchtet auch kneten?


----------



## Andal

Um zu füttern tut es quasi jeder Pellet. Die fischöligen aus dem Angelladen haben lediglich den Vorteil, dass sie länger am Haar halten. Legt man sie zusätzlich in diverse Öle ein, noch länger. Aber gerade die schnell löslichen und feinkörnigen Futterpellets erzeugen sehr schnell eine gute Wolke, Spur an Aromen. Ob man jetzt mit, oder ohne Soja füttert, hängt vom eigenen Gusto ab. Funktionieren tun beide wunderbar. Da sie alle recht gut sinken, sind sie vor allem auch  gut für Flüsse geeignet.


----------



## Tobias85

Alles klar, Danke! Dann werd ich mir zum Frühjahr hin mal sonen Sack besorgen und austesten.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke! Dann werd ich mir zum Frühjahr hin mal sonen Sack besorgen und austesten.


Dazu vielleicht eine passende Tonne, oder wenigstens das Ganze richtig dunkel lagern.


----------



## Tobias85

Das sowieso...habe diverse gereinigte 10L-Farbeimer auf dem Dachboden...die kann man immer mal gebrauchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Morgen werden ich mal ganz tiefenentspannt meine Nemesis, die Zicke, besuchen. Der Pott ist dank seiner eher kleineren Schwärme an Weißfischen in den warmen Jahreszeiten schon eine harte Nuss, morgen werde ich wohl weitere, bittere Pillen schlucken. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es mir überhaupt gelingen wird, nur einen einzigen Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Morgen werden ich mal ganz tiefenentspannt meine Nemesis, die Zicke, besuchen. Der Pott ist dank seiner eher kleineren Schwärme an Weißfischen in den warmen Jahreszeiten schon eine harte Nuss, morgen werde ich wohl weitere, bittere Pillen schlucken. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es mir überhaupt gelingen wird, nur einen einzigen Fisch zu fangen.



Wie siehts denn aus, konntest du dich immerhin entschneidern?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Gestern war ich nicht Angeln, weil ich 2 Stunden am Spiegel mit Kontaktlinsen Fummeln stand, um festzustellen, das es Grütze ist. Heute war ich zwar Angeln, aber nun ja, wie soll ich schreiben........

Ich habe meine neue Rolle mit extremen Schnureinzug getestet, 95 Zentimeter pro Kurbeleinschlag. Dabei musste ich 2 Dinge feststellen. Erstens hatte ich die falsche Schnur drauf, zweitens war diese auch für das Feedern auf Distanzen zu dünn und viel zu weich. Dieses schmiegsame Monofil hatte in seiner Beschaffenheit die Problematik, sich bei jeder Montage immer wieder um den Leitarm des Futterkorbs zu legen, was zu Verwicklungen führte.

Dieses Verhalten kommt zum einen durch den hohen Schnureinzug zustande, weil ein leichter Drall trotz Wirbel so oder so entsteht, zweitens fehlt aber massiv die Steifheit einer Schnur, was beim Feedern auf Distanz das A und O ist. Ich hab dann innerhalb von 3 Stunden mehr oder weniger versucht die Problematik zu Kitten, was aber kein sauberes Angeln mehr zuließ.

Im Nahbereich mit soften Würfen ist das kein Problem, ich musste aber auf 47 Meter werfen, was natürlich nicht mehr so einfach mit weniger abgestimmten Gerät funktioniert. Darüber hinaus ist die neue Rolle in ihren Eigenschaften in Kombination mit dem gesamten Setup natürlich eine Komponente, die anders behandelt werden muss. Tatsächlich muss ich jetzt für die Bilder des nächsten Berichts noch einmal Feedern gehen und diese Dinge sauber abarbeiten, weil ich Distanzmontagen grundsätzlich unkompliziert halten will.

Die momentanen Rigs basieren ja auch durchlaufenden Montagen mit einem versteiften, dicken Zwischenstück, nur noch mehr Knoten bedeutet. Schlagschnurknoten, 2 Verbindungsknoten und dann das Vorfach. Will ich nicht, ich möchte eine einfache, sauber arbeitende Montage ohne viel Schnick-Schnack. Mal schauen, wie das die Wochen laufen wird, einfach wird es jedenfalls nicht.......


----------



## MS aus G

War gestern auch los! Übliche Stelle bei dem Wasserstand! Hat funktioniert wie immer! Etwas gefüttert, 2 Bisse in einer viertel Stunde, 2 schöne Rotaugen mit 41+36cm und dann leider wie immer Sendepause!!! Warum, wieso, weshalb? Keine Ahnung! Alles versucht, aber es hat nichts gefruchtet!!!






Guter Rat war mal wieder teuer, naja etwas Strömung vielleicht, aber dort kam ich nicht wirklich in einigermaßen tiefes Wasser! Nach 15min wieder aufgegeben! Dann eben mal die Weserseite wechseln!

Da sich die Fischis jetzt, wie bei FF im Hafen, direkt an der Brücke sammeln, habe ich es etwas oberhalb versucht und was dann kam war nicht von schlechten Eltern! Es gab einen Döbel nach dem anderen! Es war keiner dabei, der unter 20cm hatte, etliche ü30 und bei 44cm war dann Ende der Fahnenstange!!! War ein sehr schönes Angeln für Ende November!!! Es gab auch nur 2 handlange Rotaugen als Abwechselung der Rest, waren nur Döbel!!! Und das genau gegenüber der Rotaugenstelle mitten in der Strömung! Vielleicht so 30-40m Entfernung, aber halt ganz andere Verhältnisse!






Da war ich wohl zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle!!!

Allen noch ein dickes Petri

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Petri zu den schönen Rotaugen.


----------



## Minimax

Petri,
Mario, zu der tollen Döbelei, und da sieht man auch mal wieder, das Stellenwechsel lohnen kann. Für mich leider rein akademische Überlegungen eine Angelgelegenheit ist bei mir nicht absehbar. Und Fantstic wünsch ich viel Erfolg beim bändigen der Turborolle und dem Schnurtuning,
hg
Euer Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gestern war ich nicht Angeln, weil ich 2 Stunden am Spiegel mit Kontaktlinsen Fummeln stand, um festzustellen, das es Grütze ist.



Als du meintest, du hast dir einfach so über den Augapfel streichen können, war ich schon etwas verwundert...das hier klingt viel eher nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen... 

Schade, dass es ausgerechnet am Gerät gescheitert ist. Da kann man in de Moment nicht viel dran ändern, auf alles andere hätte man sich ja einstellen können. Die nächste Zeit wirds ja nochmal wieder etwas wärmer, vielleicht hält das die Zicke auf Trab bis zum nächsten Ansitz.

Und an Mario ein dickes Petri zu der schönen Strecke! Mir gehts da derzeit wie unserem Kollegen Minimax, zu viele nicht-anglerische Projekte an laufen, daher vorerst auch keine Zeit für den See.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Als du meintest, du hast dir einfach so über den Augapfel streichen können, war ich schon etwas verwundert...das hier klingt viel eher nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen...
> 
> Schade, dass es ausgerechnet am Gerät gescheitert ist. Da kann man in de Moment nicht viel dran ändern, auf alles andere hätte man sich ja einstellen können. Die nächste Zeit wirds ja nochmal wieder etwas wärmer, vielleicht hält das die Zicke auf Trab bis zum nächsten Ansitz.
> 
> Und an Mario ein dickes Petri zu der schönen Strecke! Mir gehts da derzeit wie unserem Kollegen Minimax, zu viele nicht-anglerische Projekte an laufen, daher vorerst auch keine Zeit für den See.



Das Streichen über die Augäpfel ist ja kein Thema, mir sind die Dinger einfach immer wieder von der Hand in den Dreck gefallen, dann musste ich schauen, wie rum sie richtig reinkommen etc. und dergleichen. Das Handling insgesamt, das Einsetzen fand ich weniger schwer, wenn auch anfänglich umständlich von der Technik her.

Was das Gerät angeht, liegt es vornehmlich an der Rolle, welche ich einfach richtig einsetzen muss. Bisschen justieren und feintunen, dann klappt das auch. Ich will einfach nicht auf 50 Meter Feedern und mir einen Wolf kurbeln. Gefühlt würde ich aber sagen, das 100 Zentimeter Einzug trotzdem ein recht heftiger Vorgang sind. Die Schnur muss einfach steif sein, die Vorfächer unter Umständen aus Fluorcarbon, sonst kriegst du trouble.

Das passe ich jetzt alles Schritt für Schritt an.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich bin gespannt und freue mich, wenn du uns hier berichtest. 

In einem See haben wir ein paar kleine Plateaus so 50-70m weit draußen. Da würd ich gern mal Feedern, aber mir fehlt es noch an Zielgenauigkeit, um so weit draussen einen auch nur annähernd konzentrierten Futterplatz aufzubauen. Ich nutze ja auf 25m schon Speedkörbe, um besser zu treffen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt und freue mich, wenn du uns hier berichtest.
> 
> In einem See haben wir ein paar kleine Plateaus so 50-70m weit draußen. Da würd ich gern mal Feedern, aber mir fehlt es noch an Zielgenauigkeit, um so weit draussen einen auch nur annähernd konzentrierten Futterplatz aufzubauen. Ich nutze ja auf 25m schon Speedkörbe, um besser zu treffen.



Also 50 Meter werfe ich dir noch ohne weiteres recht sauber, alles danach wird schon Tricky und bedarf einer richtigen Zusammenstellung des Geräts. Die meisten Leute unterschätzen einfach das Angeln auf Distanz, weil sie Entfernungen nicht abschätzen können.

Ich hab mir angewöhnt Kurbelschlag x Schnureinzug zu nehmen, setze dann noch die Turns nach der Absinkphase rauf und Rutenlänge. Das kommt dann bis auf +-1 Meter eigentlich ganz gut hin, so weiß ich oft, woran ich bin.

Mal als Ansatz:

Ich werfe mit einer Distanzrolle, 60 Gramm Feederrute in 3,60 Metern mit 35 Gramm schweren Windowfeeder (ähnlich einem Speedkorb) auf bis zu 60 Metern, wenn ich richtig gut durchlade. Nimmt man andere Körbe, welche nicht dynamisch sind, sinkt die Distanz bei gleicher Aufstellung schon um 20 Meter. Der hohe Einzug der Rolle erzeugt Drall, die Montagen müssen Straff sein, dann muss je nach Entfernung auch schon Geflecht (zwingend ab nem 40er meiner Erfahrung nach) eingesetzt werden. Ergo brauche ich ne Schlagschnur.

Für 70 Meter wird es wohl ne 4,20 Rute werden müssen und mit Sicherheit 40 Gramm an Wurfgewicht. Auf den Punkt genau Angeln ist dann noch eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute unterschätzen einfach das Angeln auf Distanz (...) Auf den Punkt genau Angeln ist dann noch eine andere Geschichte.



Nabend,
Da ich ja zur Zeit ohnehin nur eine sehr theoretische Beziehung zum Angeln habe mal zwei naive Fragen/Überlegungen zum Feedern:

Was mich immer frappiert hat, war natürlich das Wurfgewicht der Rute im Verhältnis zum Korbgewicht und -jetzt kommts- der Payload an Futter. Gibts da ne Faustformel, was man sehr Grob aufs Körbchengewicht draufschlagen muss, oder was so eine Körbchenladung Futter wiegt. Klar, Körbchengröße, Nässungsgrad des Futters etc.. ein echter Matchman und Perfektionist kann da keine seriöse Antwort geben. Aber mal ganz unseriös, so a la "Min Jung, wenn Du gefüllte Standardkörbchen von 35 (40, 50) gramm Bleigewicht werfen willst, sollte deine Rute ein Wurfgewicht von XXX haben, denn das Futter addiert noch xx gramm drauf." Also grob, pi mal Daumen?

Ich hab meine liebe Not, einen Futterplatz besonders Feederplatz, genau im Auge zu behalten, und diesen präzise zu bespielen und nachzulegen. Letztendlich vergrößere ich die ganze Sache mit jedem fehlplatziertem Wurf. Klar, mit Übung und Sachverstand geht das. Kreuzpeilung Landmarken, Schnurclip, Feedergum etc.. Wie würdest Du die Erleichterung für Ungeübte und ANfänger durch eine Markerboje, wie die Karpfis sie benutzen beurteilen? Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, an meinen größeren, uniformen Kanälen und Seen erstmal einen fetten Hechtproppen mit dickem Blei zu Platzieren, und dann sehr punktgenau relativ zur Boje meinen Futterplatz aufzubauen. Wenn ich ohnehin am Ort bleibe wäre das doch gangbar, oder?

hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Da ich ja zur Zeit ohnehin nur eine sehr theoretische Beziehung zum Angeln habe mal zwei naive Fragen/Überlegungen zum Feedern:
> 
> Was mich immer frappiert hat, war natürlich das Wurfgewicht der Rute im Verhältnis zum Korbgewicht und -jetzt kommts- der Payload an Futter. Gibts da ne Faustformel, was man sehr Grob aufs Körbchengewicht draufschlagen muss, oder was so eine Körbchenladung Futter wiegt. Klar, Körbchengröße, Nässungsgrad des Futters etc.. ein echter Matchman und Perfektionist kann da keine seriöse Antwort geben. Aber mal ganz unseriös, so a la "Min Jung, wenn Du gefüllte Standardkörbchen von 35 (40, 50) gramm Bleigewicht werfen willst, sollte deine Rute ein Wurfgewicht von XXX haben, denn das Futter addiert noch xx gramm drauf." Also grob, pi mal Daumen?
> 
> Ich hab meine liebe Not, einen Futterplatz besonders Feederplatz, genau im Auge zu behalten, und diesen präzise zu bespielen und nachzulegen. Letztendlich vergrößere ich die ganze Sache mit jedem fehlplatziertem Wurf. Klar, mit Übung und Sachverstand geht das. Kreuzpeilung Landmarken, Schnurclip, Feedergum etc.. Wie würdest Du die Erleichterung für Ungeübte und ANfänger durch eine Markerboje, wie die Karpfis sie benutzen beurteilen? Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, an meinen größeren, uniformen Kanälen und Seen erstmal einen fetten Hechtproppen mit dickem Blei zu Platzieren, und dann sehr punktgenau relativ zur Boje meinen Futterplatz aufzubauen. Wenn ich ohnehin am Ort bleibe wäre das doch gangbar, oder?
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Die meisten Futterkörbe fassen um die 20 Gramm bis 30 Gramm Futter grob über den Daumen gepeilt. Nettokorbgewicht + diese Menge ergeben die Wurflast. Dass ist ein passender Orientierungspunkt. Bei einer 60 Gramm Feederrute liegt das Maximum eines Futterkorbs an Gewicht entsprechend bei 30 Gramm bis 40 Gramm Netto. Du nimmst also meine veranschlagte Menge an Lockfutter und ziehst diesen Wert vom WG der Rute ab, dann hast du immer eine ungefähre Richtung. (alles auf Standardkörbe bezogen, 30 mm lang, durchmesser 30 mm)

Was das genaue Werfen anbelangt:

Zuersteinmal ist es wichtig, nicht über die rechte Hand zu werfen, diese gibt nur die Richtung an. Der Blank wird über den Griff in der linken Hand beschleunigt und geladen, andersherum setzt du die Kraft nicht am Hebel an, sondern weiter oben, ergo fehlt die Schnellkraft.

Gefühlt werfe ich auf 2 Meter x 2 Meter, was einer größeren Tischplatte gleicht. Reicht vollkommen aus. Zu zentriert füttern ist insofern schon problematisch, weil der Fisch sich beim Kampf um die Ressourcen von selbst verprellt, dazu kommt noch eine nicht unerheblich gesteigerte Chance von Schnurschwimmern etc., wenn du alles auf dem Punkt präsentierst.

Wichtig ist in meinen Augen folgendes:


*Sichtpunkt wählen*
*Futterplatz 12 Uhr zur Sitzposition aufbauen (nach vorn sitzen, rute leicht quer ablegen, zwischen 10 Uhr und 11 Uhr)*
*Immer in den Schnurklipp werfen*
*Anfänger sollten dynamische Körbe nutzen (Ringkorb, Speedkorb, Window Feeder)*

Die Korbform ist sehr, sehr wichtig. Es gibt Modelle, welche dazu neigen, im Flug zu Eiern, kürzer zu Fliegen, bei schwachen Würfen seitlich abzudriften. Gerade bei Wind kann das unter Umständen schnell zu einer großen Streuung führen. Einseitig zentrierte Körbe sind deswegen für Anfänger zu bevorzugen, gerade wenn es über 20 Meter gehen soll. 20 Meter hören sich kurz an, sind aber schon eine Reichweite, welche unter Umständen problematisch werden kann.

Bojen, Sichtpunkte etc. sind ja im Grunde genommen nur verlagerte Fixpunkte. Würdest du besser werfen, wenn diese zu erkennen wären? Eher weniger. Du merkst aber relativ schnell, wenn der Futterplatz genau vor dir liegt, ob du daneben wirfst oder es passt. Die Sitzposition sollte einfach wie ein gerader Strich zur beangelten Entfernung liegen, dann ist dir schon enorm geholfen. Quer zum Ufer sitzen etc. sind natürlich faktische K.O. Kritieren. Wenn ich den Körper beim Werfen eindrehen muss, kann es nur "Schief" gehen.


----------



## Minimax

Cool, Danke für ausführliche praxisorientierte Antwort, das war genau meine Frage
hg
Dein
Minimax

ob ich sie jemals umsetzen kann? Heul, ich will ans Wasser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Cool, Danke für ausführliche praxisorientierte Antwort, das war genau meine Frage
> hg
> Dein
> Minimax
> 
> ob ich sie jemals umsetzen kann? Heul, ich will ans Wasser



Klappt schon, man sollte sich einfach bei den Entfernungen steigern, irgendwann flowt das auch.

Ich fühle mich auch chronisch unterangelt, der letzte Monat war etwas zerfahren, sowohl terminlich, als auch Arbeitstechnisch einfach ein Desaster. Neben dem Vorschreiben von 7 Berichten standen einfach viele Nebenkriegsschauplätze zu Buche (Überarbeitungen).

Nach meinem letztem Schliff habe ich jetzt (endlich) die Struktur erreicht, einfach Schreiben zu können. Keine zig Verknüpfungen, umständliche Navigationen, ständige Anpassungen von Bildern für Unterseiten (Layout etc). Ich habe jetzt im zweiten Jahr meiner "Reise" viel gelernt, 1000 Stunden in die Luft geblasen, fühle mich aber bereit endlich komplett konzentriert auf Inhalte mein Augenmerk richten zu können. Hätte man sicherlich alles von Anfang an so machen können, im Blogger-Style halt, aber wie immer kein Erfolg ohne tiefen Fall...... (ich war bis eben feiern, keine Ahnung warum ich so ausschweifend schreibe, könnte am billigen Fusel liegen)

Hach und was das Feedern angeht, du hast ja das Gratis Speciale Tench Guiding von mir angeboten bekommen, wenn der Frühling dich packt, nur zu, ich gebe dir mein ganzes Wissen gerne Preis. Mit 100% Fanggarantie (mutig, hust hust)


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hätte man sicherlich alles von Anfang an so machen können, im Blogger-Style halt, aber wie immer kein Erfolg ohne tiefen Fall...... (ich war bis eben feiern, keine Ahnung warum ich so ausschweifend schreibe, könnte am billigen Fusel liegen)



hahaha, die Gesundheitsgurus und Moralapostel empfehlen ja ständig, Runkelrüben mit Schale zu essen, oderwas, und seien es Holz und Steine (bloss kein Tier): "Auf den Körper hören"
Aber wenn man mal "auf Geist und Seele hört", und dann mal orntlich und punktuell diesbezüglich achtsam ist, ists gleich ne Ausschweifung... Um klare Gedanken zu fassen, müssen die Alltagssorgen im Hirn erstma geschüttelt werden (nicht gerührt). S.v. feasting, chanting


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend Jungs 

Chris, einen schönen Leitfaden mit den wichtigsten Aspekten hast du da zusammengestellt, Danke! Das nimmt mir direkt die Angst, nicht genau genug zu werfen - 2x2 Meter habe ich auf meine kurzen Entfernungen und mit Clip definitiv hinbekommen. Dann kann ich ja jetzt (also im F langsam auf Weite gehen. 

Für mich wirds jetzt Zeit, viel zu tun morgen. Euch noch alles Gute und eine geruhsame Nacht.


----------



## Inni

Ich bin glaube zum feedern zu blöd. Ich weiss immer nicht wann ich anschlagen soll. Wartet man bis sich die Fische selbst haken und die Feederspitze ordentlich ausschlägt, oder gebt ihr schon beim Vibrieren der Federspitze einen Anhieb?
Ein Video wäre Gut. Mit Sicht auf die Feederspitze und mit verschiedenen Spitzenreaktionen mit der jeweiligen Erklärung dazu. Da habe ich im Netz noch nichts gefunden. Über das Spinnangeln mit Gummi, beim Faulenzen, gibt es ja Massen Erklärungen. Auch mit Sicht auf die Schnur, wenn sie zusammen fällt. Vom Feedern habe ich da noch nichts gefunden. Das wäre mal eine tolle Sache. Gerade beim Feedern auf kleine Fische/KöFi. Wenn eine Klodeckel dran habe merke ich das natürlich schon


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zufälligerweise schnacke ich darüber in Grundzügen genau hier:


----------



## feederbrassen

Ist ja ganz nett das es solche Videos gibt. 
Aber wenn man sich  damit auseinander setzt ,am Wasser, kommt man selbst drauf. 
Naja, Übung macht halt den Meister .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Frohen Advent meine Freunde, ich habe heute angefangen meine Auskopplungen an Berichten für den Dezember zu starten. Die Magie von Maggi hat den Anfang gemacht, kam gleich mal richtig gut an. Werden wohl über 1000 Besucher an einem Tag. 

https://www.16er-haken.de/maggi-angeln/


----------



## Tobias85

Du haust da ja ganzschön was rein an Maggi, ich hätt mit nem Bruchteil davon gerechnet. Lockt das an allen Gewässern gleichermaßen gut oder konntest du da gewässerabhängig größere Unterschiede feststellen?

@Inni: Das muss man wirklich einfach ausprobieren, das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer, von Tag zu Tag und von Fischart zu Fischart unterschiedlich. Bei meinem allerersten Feeder-Ansitz am Mittellandkanal meiner bisher kurzer Feeder-Karriere hatte ich nur ganz kurze, ganz feine Zupfer. Sofort angeschlagen, beide male schöne Rotaugen dran. Anderes mal am Baggersee: Bei kurzen Zupfern kam garnichts raus - immer, wenn auch tatsächlich ein Fisch hing, hatte ich vorher brachiale Bisse von Rotaugen, die mir die Spitze fast ganz rumgezogen haben. Wenn sofort anschlagen immer daneben geht, dann wartest du bei den nächsten Bissen darauf, dass sie deutlicher sind und schlägst dann an.Wenn du alle paar Minuten ausgelutschte Maden rausholst, dann musst du eben deutlich eher anschlagen. Probieren und daraus lernen ist der Weg zum Erfolg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du haust da ja ganzschön was rein an Maggi, ich hätt mit nem Bruchteil davon gerechnet. Lockt das an allen Gewässern gleichermaßen gut oder konntest du da gewässerabhängig größere Unterschiede feststellen?



Nimm eine Flasche Maggi auf 2 Kilo Lockfutter, schmecke ab, du wirst dich wundern, wie wenig davon noch rüberkommt. Du riechst es definitiv, aber nicht so stark, du schmeckst den Salz, aber nicht so aggressiv. Obendrauf verdünnst du diese Menge ja noch auf bis zu 700 Milliliter Wasser.

Gewässerabängigkeit ist immer so eine Sache. Ein stark vermodderter Kuhgraben, vielleicht sogar belastet, brauch schon harte Geschütze, während der Forellenbach ganz anders tickt. Definitiv hat der urige Geruch und der klassische aromatische Geschmack an jedem Gewässer bisher funktioniert. Es gibt aber jede Menge weiterer Faktoren, zb. ob Fische über Jahre durch Angler auf gewisse Aromen schon eingestellt wurden. An Parkteichen ist Butter Vanille immer stark, weil es einfach oft genutzt wird. Kanäle an gewissen Strecken laufen immer über Erdbeere, weil es sich irgendwann durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Tobias85

Na wenn das so ist, dann kommts direkt auf meine To-Do-Liste.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ist eine nette Spielerei für den Winter in meinen Augen, weil Salz und Geruch in Kombination einfach super zu der Jahreszeit und dem Bedarf des Fisches fangen. In Maggi eingelegter Weizen brachte mir auch schon einige schöne Karpfen beim Method Feedern.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wichtig ist in meinen Augen folgendes:
> 
> 
> Sichtpunkt wählen
> Futterplatz 12 Uhr zur Sitzposition aufbauen (nach vorn sitzen, rute leicht quer ablegen, zwischen 10 Uhr und 11 Uhr)
> *Immer in den Schnurklipp werfen*
> Anfänger sollten dynamische Körbe nutzen (Ringkorb, Speedkorb, Window Feeder)
> 
> D



Stichwort Schnurklipp werfen.....ist mir rätselhaft, Du hängst die schnur ein und lässt sie die ganze Zeit drin ? Was ist wenn mal ein dicker Karpfen einsteigt und sich massig Schnur nehmen will ? Diesen Gedanken hab ich immer im Kopf


----------



## Serdo

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Stichwort Schnurklipp werfen.....ist mir rätselhaft, Du hängst die schnur ein und lässt sie die ganze Zeit drin ? Was ist wenn mal ein dicker Karpfen einsteigt und sich massig Schnur nehmen will ? Diesen Gedanken hab ich immer im Kopf



Wenn die Gefahr eines dicken Karpfens im Gewässer reell ist, dann klippe nicht direkt die Schnur, sondern lege ein Gummiband um die Schnur und klippe dieses. Im Zweifelsfall reißt das dann durch, ohne die Schnur zu beschädigen oder einen Schnurriss zu riskieren.

Stichwort: Line Clip Gums


----------



## Ukel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Stichwort Schnurklipp werfen.....ist mir rätselhaft, Du hängst die schnur ein und lässt sie die ganze Zeit drin ? Was ist wenn mal ein dicker Karpfen einsteigt und sich massig Schnur nehmen will ? Diesen Gedanken hab ich immer im Kopf



Mittlerweile gibt es von Balzer Rollen mit einem Quick Release Klipp, damit müsstest du dir diese Gedanken nicht mehr machen, funktioniert sehr gut.

https://www.balzer.de/de/produkt/alegra-feeder-6600


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Stichwort Schnurklipp werfen.....ist mir rätselhaft, Du hängst die schnur ein und lässt sie die ganze Zeit drin ? Was ist wenn mal ein dicker Karpfen einsteigt und sich massig Schnur nehmen will ? Diesen Gedanken hab ich immer im Kopf



Und wie oft hast du einen dicken Karpfen gefangen?!

Den Klipp kannst du auch recht schnell bei einem Drill lösen. Wenn du sofort im Gefühl hast, das es ein großer Fisch ist, einfach Schnur lösen und Bremse arbeiten lassen. Die meisten Fische schaffen es aber nicht auch nur eine 0,18er Schnur zu durchtrennen. Große Schleien, fette Elbbrassen, alles zwischen 10 Pfund bis 12 Pfund, kann am Schnurklipp gedrillt werden.

Alternative können Gummibänder egal welcher Natur sein. Ich nehme Zahnspangengummis von 8 Millimeter glaube ich, welche ich auf die Schnur ziehe und dann unter den Klipp führe, mache ich mal Bilder von, ist doof zu erklären.

In jedem Falle, keine Angst haben. Das Feedern und Schnurklipp sind eine Notwendigkeit. Mitunter definiert sich diese Methode an jenem kleinen Detail.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und wie oft hast du einen dicken Karpfen gefangen?!



Das ist es ja....noch NIEE ......deswegen mach ich mir ja soo nen Kopp darum 

Bei dem Gummi stell ich mir vor, wie das ding Reißt wenn ich mal etwas heftiger auswerfe......muss noch viel lernen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das ist es ja....noch NIEE ......deswegen mach ich mir ja soo nen Kopp darum
> 
> Bei dem Gummi stell ich mir vor, wie das ding Reißt wenn ich mal etwas heftiger auswerfe......muss noch viel lernen



Du hälst die Rute immer nach Oben, kurz nach dem Wurf, damit der Blank die Kraft absorbiert, wenn der Korb in den Klipp schlägt. So verhinderst du Schnurschäden oder Abrisse. Beim Gummi musste ich bis heute auch auf den einen Fisch warten, der mir ernsthafte Probleme bereitet.....

Tatsächlich sehe ich beim Gummi aber den Nachteil, das er nach unten hin reißen könnte, als direkt unterm klipp, dann hängt der Kram nämlich auf der Schnur und würde durch die Ringe laufen, wenn der Fisch schnur über die Bremse nimmt. Das wird zu 100% am letzten Rutenring der Feederspitze eng und unter Umständen einen Bruch geben, daher schaue ich mir das noch genauer an.

Fang aber bitte nicht mit Fahrradschlauch über die Spule ziehen etc. an. Einfach Schnurklipp, trau dich!


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fang aber bitte nicht mit Fahrradschlauch über die Spule ziehen etc. an. Einfach Schnurklipp, trau dich!



Hab mir sogar dieses Powergum zugelegt....ich trau mich bald


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab mir sogar dieses Powergum zugelegt....ich trau mich bald



Würde auch gehen, es gibt verdammt viele Möglichkeiten, ich bin aber immer wieder beim Klipp geblieben. Ich musste diesen nur 2x glaube ich lösen. Einmal wegen einer richtig großen, gehakten Brasse an der Elbe (zog in die Strömung) und einmal bei einer großen Schleie. Man muss dann einfach nur schnell sein, seiner Rute und dem Gerät vertrauen und die Schnur lösen.

Als ich mit dem Feedern anfing, hatte ich deine Ängste auch und kann das durchaus nachvollziehen. Mach es einfach, lass das Bauchgefühl weg. Vertraue deiner Rute und den Montagen/Knoten, deiner Kunst. 

Es ist einfach unheimlich wichtig beim Feedern, auf dem Punkt zu Angeln, weil du keine großen Futtermengen nutzt. Der Erfolg der Methode liegt ja darin, genau dort seinen Köder liegen zu haben, wo das Futter liegt. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn, dann könntest du auch einfach ein Sargblei nehmen und über die Hand füttern.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Kleiner Nachtrag zu Maggi: Wulf Plickat empfahl das als Lockmittel für Karpfenköder mit dem Hinweiß "reichlich dosieren".
Hab ich aber bisher noch nicht ausprobiert, weder auf Weißfisch noch auf Karpfen.


----------



## Andal

Maggi war schon lange vor dem Wulf eine gute Zutat. Und es ist eine sehr erfolgreiche Zutat mit geringen Nebenwirkungen auf die Mitmenschen. Wenn ich mir da so die diversen "Rezepte" von Izzak Walton ansehe, da würde man heute dafür ans Kreuz geschlagen werden!


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nach meinem letztem Schliff habe ich jetzt (endlich) die Struktur erreicht, einfach Schreiben zu können. Keine zig Verknüpfungen, umständliche Navigationen, ständige Anpassungen von Bildern für Unterseiten (Layout etc).



Ich hab mir deine Seite eben nochmal genauer angeschaut. So gefallen mir Layout und Navigation ganz gut. Vorher fand ich es manchmal etwas unübersichtlich und war mir nicht sicher, ob sich nicht irgendwo noch ein Artikel versteckt, den ich noch nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir deine Seite eben nochmal genauer angeschaut. So gefallen mir Layout und Navigation ganz gut. Vorher fand ich es manchmal etwas unübersichtlich und war mir nicht sicher, ob sich nicht irgendwo noch ein Artikel versteckt, den ich noch nicht gefunden habe.



Ich habe auch Strategisch und Arbeitstechnisch auf Einfachheit umgesattelt. Die verschachtelten Navigationen sind faktisch outdated, ich musste damals aber irgendwie einen Anfang machen und orientierte mich schlicht an das, was im Netz vorhanden war. Die Grundidee war recht simpel: Der User sollte sich einen Artikel passend zu einem Thema raussuchen können, geht er auf Feedern, findet er alles zu Ruten, Montage, Fangberichten, Körbe etc. fein sortiert.

Nachteil ist aber:

Viele Klicks zum Ziel, dann aber unter Umständen gähnende Leere, weil sich nur ein Bericht hinter einer Untergruppe verbirgt. Das birgt die Gefahr vieler Absprünge. Viel schlimmer aber, und für den Leser verborgen, ist die Arbeitsweise dahinter. Um jeden dieser Bereiche zu füllen musstest du quasi immer im Wechsel einzelne Teilbereiche zwingend aufgreifen und auffüllen, ob du willst oder nicht. Im Umkehrschluss musste ich bis in die Mitte des Jahres immer nach der Navigationen Themen bearbeiten, um diese Rubriken zu füllen. Du hattest quasi 2 Artikel Futterkörbe, 3 Berichte Tipps Feedern, 1x Montage Feedern, 1x Futtermehle, 2x Köder, 3x Partikel, 1x Lockstoffe. Um jeweils auf zumindest 4 Einträge zu kommen, hast du dich immer an diese Abschnitte orientiert und musstest darüber schreiben, aber eben über nichts anderes.

Was noch fataler für mich in meiner Kreativität war, das ich einfach keine anderen Dinge aufgreifen konnte. Wenn du einen großen Teilbereich aufmachst, hast du unter diesem Prinzip einer Navigation immer das Problem, einen Leerstand per se zu erzeugen. Ich hatte Feedern, Futterkunde, Fangberichte, Hegeangeln als Maintopics. Willlst du dann Posenangeln einfügen, hast du keine Substanz dahinter. Obendrauf musst du für die Navi auch Bilder und Verlinkungen etc. anlegen, was auch jedesmal Zeit kostet. 

Du nagelst dich also komplett fest und reduzierst dich, wegen einer simplen Navigation! Jetzt kann ich einfach unter der Haube des Bloggs alles so gliedern und verschieben, ohne mich dabei zeitlich zu strapazieren oder in eine Richtung einzuspannen. Ich schreibe und arbeite jetzt thematisch nach Jahreszeiten, meiner Vorliebe an Methoden und eher nach (gezielten) Konzepten.

Generell habe ich die ganze Seite extrem zusammengeschoben. Ich muss zwar sicherlich noch einige Dinge anpassen und vom Design her optimieren, aber: Es geht im wesentlichen um die Inhalte. 80% der User surfen mit dem Handy, superduper Optik holt niemanden mehr ab, weil das Handy von der Oberfläche her diese Darstellungen und Eindrücke nicht mehr zulässt. Es geht einfach darum Know How, Kompetenz, Zusammenhänge und eine Zielgruppe zu bedienen. Daher mein Schritt, alles so simpel wie Möglich zu halten. Die Leute wollen bei mir im Regelfall das Produkt, nicht die Verpackung.

Die Anpassungen hinter dem "Tresen" an Überarbeitungen vollziehe ich dann, wenn das Eis auf den Gewässern liegt. Ich bin ja nicht nur Autor, sondern auch Grafiker, Fotograf, Suchmaschinenexperte, Social Media Manager, Angler, Trafficanaylist und E-Book Schreiber (work in progress). Die Aufgaben, die sich mir tagtäglich stellen, sind einfach unfassbar komplex und vielschichtig.

Strategisch geht der Plan aber auf, meine Wachstumsraten, das Feedback und meine Ziele erfüllen sich. Ich bin mal Mutig mit meiner Aussage, aber ich schätze, das ich in 3 Jahren davon Leben könnte. Sicherlich kein Reichtum, aber Genügsam und Selbstbestimmt.

Kurios, was man alles auf so eine kurzes Zitat schreiben kann.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kurios, was man alles auf so eine kurzes Zitat schreiben kann.



Durchaus 

Mir gefällt grade, dass man zum einen direkt die Gesamtübersicht hat und nichts neues verpasst, zu anderen aber oben gezielt nochmal in die Teilbereiche gehen kann, wenn man sich grade für einen speziellen Aspekt interessiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Durchaus
> 
> Mir gefällt grade, dass man zum einen direkt die Gesamtübersicht hat und nichts neues verpasst, zu anderen aber oben gezielt nochmal in die Teilbereiche gehen kann, wenn man sich grade für einen speziellen Aspekt interessiert.



Das muss ich alles noch für den Desktop Anpassen, sieht noch nicht so Schmackhaft aus. Das wird ja mit der Zeit alles zunehmend besser und geordneter.

Ich ärgere mich heute einfach, weil ich zulange geschlafen habe. Wollte eigentlich Angeln fahren.


----------



## Tobias85

Was spricht dagegen, mal in die Dunkelheit hinein zu Feedern? Wäre doch auch mal spannend - außer du hattest vor Fotos zu knipsen, dann wirds suboptimal...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, mal in die Dunkelheit hinein zu Feedern? Wäre doch auch mal spannend - außer du hattest vor Fotos zu knipsen, dann wirds suboptimal...



Es spricht rein Nichts dagegen. Tatsächlich überlege ich gerade, mich dieser Aufgabe zu widmen. Faktisch brauchst du um diese Jahreszeit auch nichts weiter, als etwas Futter, ein paar Maden oder Pinkies und einen relativ gut organisierten Angelplatz.

Ich denke, ich werde jetzt meine Tasche packen, in 50 Minuten zum Hafen fahren und Angeln. Foto knipsen mit Blitzlicht geht sogar recht gut. Jetzt bin ich getriggert, ich bereite mal besser alles vor.


----------



## Tobias85

Na ich bin sehr gespannt, ob und wie erfolgreich du angeln warst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

11 Brassen dieser Größe!


----------



## Tobias85

Na wer sagts denn...Petri!  Konntest du Abweichungen zum Tagfeedern feststellen und daraus lernen? Man liest ja öfter, dass die Größeren gern im Dunklen rauskommen, wenn sich der Trubel unter Wasser etwas legt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na wer sagts denn...Petri!  Konntest du Abweichungen zum Tagfeedern feststellen und daraus lernen? Man liest ja öfter, dass die Größeren gern im Dunklen rauskommen, wenn sich der Trubel unter Wasser etwas legt.



Von diesen Thesen halte ich nicht viel. Ein Fisch frisst, wenn er Hunger hat.

Unabhängig davon musste ich mich recht schnell verändern und anpassen. Aus der durchlaufenden Montage wurde ein fester Seitenarm, der Köder musste gedippt werden, sonst dauerten die Bisse einfach zulange. Wichtig war, das dass ganze Rig in seiner Beschaffenheit sehr positiv war, um bei Kontakten den Fisch schon sich selbst haken zu lassen. Sie kamen nämlich sehr intensiv und schnell, bei 0 Grad hast du die Hände aber nicht dauerhaft an der Rute. Ich würde grob schätzen, das ich 60% mehr hätte fangen können, das ist aber wegen der Sichtigkeit nicht so einfach. Die leichten Anfasser bekommst du quasi nicht mit.

Generell würde ich das Nachtfeedern so beschreiben:

Ist Dunkel draußen.


----------



## Tobias85

Doch so kalt bei euch? Hier sind es grade 5 Grad, Tendenz steigend. Schlechte Sichtigkeit trotz Knicklicht vorne dran, oder hast du die Spitze nur beleuchtet?

Auf jeden Fall super, dass sich der Ausflug so gelohnt hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Knicklicht für Feederspitzen.

Du siehst normale Bisse recht gut, bei sehr spitzen Bissen setzt man aber schon zum Anhieb wenn sich ein leichter Zug auf der Spitze bemerkbar macht. Anfänglich wurde mir die Rute fast vom Halter gerissen....

Umso konzentrierter man schaut, desto eher vermutet man auch die berühmten "Ghostbites", sinnbildlich für bewegende Spitzen oder Posen, obwohl gar nichts passiert. Man kommt aber klar, man gibt mit eher selbsthakenden Montagen ein bisschen mehr Kontrolle ab und überlässt es dem Setup. Ich hatte leider keine 30 Gramm Körbe dabei, dann wäre die Ausbeute nochmals gestiegen, bei 20 Gramm war es gefühlt nicht genug Kraft, um den Haken im Maul sicher greifen zu lassen.

Ansonsten ist es die ganz normale Angelei. Halt nur im Winter, dunkel und kalt. Die Hand dauerhaft am Rutengriff würde auch nochmals helfen, es wurde aber verdammt knackig. Der Wetterbericht sagte 2 Grad Nachts, bei mir war der Kescher und Futteral aber wieder gefroren.....


----------



## Tobias85

Gegen die Ghostbites hätte ich einen Vorschlag: Als ich vor einem Jahr das allererste mal Feedern war, habe ich auch ins Dunkle hineingeangelt, weil vorher einfach nichts gebissen hat (gut, später auch nichtmehr, aber das kann man ja nicht wissen ). da war ich mir auch oft nicht sicher, ob jetzt was zupft oder ob meine Augen hin- und herflirren.Damals hatte ich so ein kleines batteriebetriebenes Teelicht im Auto und hab das dann knapp unterhalb der Rutensspitze geparkt. So hat das Auge neben der Feederspitze noch einen zweiten Fixpunkt und man muss nur die Relativbewegung der Lichtquellen zuneinander beobachten. Das war für die Augen schon deutlich entspannter. 

Wenn deine Rute deutlich übers Wasser ragt, könntest du vielleicht ein zweites Knicklicht an nem Stock befestigt im Wasser aufstellen, solange es der Spitze und der Schnur nicht in die Quere kommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gegen die Ghostbites hätte ich einen Vorschlag: Als ich vor einem Jahr das allererste mal Feedern war, habe ich auch ins Dunkle hineingeangelt, weil vorher einfach nichts gebissen hat (gut, später auch nichtmehr, aber das kann man ja nicht wissen ). da war ich mir auch oft nicht sicher, ob jetzt was zupft oder ob meine Augen hin- und herflirren.Damals hatte ich so ein kleines batteriebetriebenes Teelicht im Auto und hab das dann knapp unterhalb der Rutensspitze geparkt. So hat das Auge neben der Feederspitze noch einen zweiten Fixpunkt und man muss nur die Relativbewegung der Lichtquellen zuneinander beobachten. Das war für die Augen schon deutlich entspannter.
> 
> Wenn deine Rute deutlich übers Wasser ragt, könntest du vielleicht ein zweites Knicklicht an nem Stock befestigt im Wasser aufstellen, solange es der Spitze und der Schnur nicht in die Quere kommt.



Es ging ja, so schlimm fand ich das nicht. Richtig dezente Bisse siehst du manchmal am Tag auch nicht, warum sollte das Nachts anders sein? Ansonsten muss man sich einfach nur angewöhnen, einen Anhieb dann zu setzen, wenn die Spitze richtig ausschlägt. An Seitenarmmontagen bekommst du sowas schnell in den Griff, sensibler geht es nicht. Um es einfacher zu gestalten, könnte man auch einfach eine kleine Lichtquelle auf einem Bankstick davorstellen. Ich löse das Thema für mich aber pragmatischer auf, indem ich die Montagen abgestimmt für mich arbeiten lasse.

Einzig Doof sind die Maden/Pinkies. Sie kommen gar nicht erst aus dem Tiefschlaf außerhalb des Kühlschranks raus, weil es draußen kälter ist. Obgleich ich vermute, das Bewegungsreize Nachts auch keine Rolle spielen. Daher die Dips. Fische werden in Dunkelheit wahrscheinlich eher den Geruchssinn nutzen und die Geschmackssinn ausspielen (Fische schmecken auch auf Distanz). Nachdem ich dippte, stiegen die Kontakte auch eindeutig.

Ich werde meine volle Konzentration also komplett auf Futter und Montage legen. Technische Abhängig abseits von Kopflampe möchte ich nicht. Vergisst du etwas davon oder es funktioniert nicht, stehst du doof da.

Nachtrag:

Wir schreiben auch gerade über das Feedern im Winter bei eiskaltem Wasser und das dann auch noch Nachts. Während die meisten Menschen schon bei erstem Punkt versagen, kommt noch das gezielte Werfen, 100% funktionierende Montagen und richtige Futtertaktiken dazu. Das ist kein Rumpimmeln mehr an einem Sommerabend im fischreichen Fluss.


----------



## Tobias85

Wo wir grad beim Thema Bisserkennung sind: Lernt man eigentlich mit der Zeit und wachsender Erfahrung, kurze Bisse halbwegs von Schnurschwimmern zu unterscheiden? Das war bei mir im Herbst am See ja das Problem. Ich tippe auf massig Schnurschwimmer, hab aber aus Unsicherheit jedesmal angeschlagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema Bisserkennung sind: Lernt man eigentlich mit der Zeit und wachsender Erfahrung, kurze Bisse halbwegs von Schnurschwimmern zu unterscheiden? Das war bei mir im Herbst am See ja das Problem. Ich tippe auf massig Schnurschwimmer, hab aber aus Unsicherheit jedesmal angeschlagen.



Puuuuh, das ist auch so ne Sache von Gefühl. Schnurschwimmer sind im Regelfall extrem explosiv, aprupt und entwickeln sich nicht wie ein Biss. Meistens schlägt die ganze Spitze aus, dann sackt alles zusammen. Das passiert oft, wenn Fische deine Hauptschnur kreuzen. Auf dem Futterplatz direkt kann ein beständige leichtes, aber rhytmisches Wackeln darauf hindeuten, das die Fische am Korb fressen und mit der Schwanzflosse in die Hauptschnur schlagen. In jedem Falle ist es eine gleichmäßiges, recht vibrierendes Verhalten der Spitze.

Ein Biss beim Feedern schlägt zu 99% der Fälle nach vorne aus, die Spitze geht immer komplett mit. Beißen die Fische Spitz, schlägt sie dezent, aber gleichmäßig nach vorne und eine leicht (!) zusammengesackte Schnur ist die Folge, weil der Fisch den Korb um Zentimeter versetzt hat. 

Schnurbisse vermeiden/reduzieren:

- weniger Zentriert füttern
- weniger Köder ins Körbchen geben


----------



## Inni

In was hast du da "gedippt"?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> In was hast du da "gedippt"?



Karamell, von HJG Drescher.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Man könnte auch das Problem der Bissanzeige beim Nachtfeedern lösen, indem man eine Stipprute oder Matchrute mit Pose/Knicki nutzt. Reizt mich gerade, diese Vorstellung, weil du dann in Echtzeit reagieren kannst. Da bekommst du eher alles mit. Ich glaube, ich weiß was ich Donnerstag mache, sofern ich eine passende Pose finde.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend,
Petri zu den Nacht- und Nebelbrassen, wirklich schöne Strecke!
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hach und die neue Rolle habe ich heute mit einer anderen, jungfräulichen Schnur, eingeritten. Tatsächlich war jene alte verwendete Sehne von mir nicht "Stiff" genug, so anfällig und entsprechend bei großen Schnureinzug kaum verwendbar. Heute kein Drall, keine Tüddel, alles butterweich, wie man es sich vorstellt. Vielleicht spule auf den zweiten Kopf eine Geflochtene auf. Überzeugt mich auch dieses Prozedere und die Angelei, ordere ich mir 2 weitere dieser Rollen!


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, das hilft mir schon mal ne ganze Ecke weiter. Dann werd ich beim nächsten mal gezielter analysieren 

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter an Weihnachten halbwegs angeltauglich wird. Die Family sammelt sich dieses Jahr erst ab dem 26. und meine bessere Hälfte kann über Weihnachten dieses Jahr auch nicht hier sein. Somit hätte ich drei volle Tage zum Angeln und die Gewässer wohl fast allein für mich...freie Stellenwahl  Schaun wir mal, was draus wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, das hilft mir schon mal ne ganze Ecke weiter. Dann werd ich beim nächsten mal gezielter analysieren
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter an Weihnachten halbwegs angeltauglich wird. Die Family sammelt sich dieses Jahr erst ab dem 26. und meine bessere Hälfte kann über Weihnachten dieses Jahr auch nicht hier sein. Somit hätte ich drei volle Tage zum Angeln und die Gewässer wohl fast allein für mich...freie Stellenwahl  Schaun wir mal, was draus wird.



Was für Gewässer werden es?! Baggerlöcher und Seen sind jetzt richtig, richtig hartes Brot!


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was für Gewässer werden es! Baggerlöcher und Seen sind jetzt richtig, richtig hartes Brot!



An grade die hatte ich gedacht. Sonst haben wir nur Wiesenbäche, Mittellandkanal und eine Tongrube, in der Anfüttern aber nur mit Maden erlaubt ist. Und den MIttellandkanal hab ich lange noch nicht geknackt, da wollt ich erst im Frühjahr mal wieder probieren.

Ich hab ja Tiefenkarten der Seen. In dem einen (bis 5m) kommt man auch vom Ufer an die Tieferen Stellen ran, so könnte ich mich im Takt von 1-2 Stunden durch verschiedene Bereiche angeln und die Fische suchen. Zeit hab ich dann ja.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> An grade die hatte ich gedacht. Sonst haben wir nur Wiesenbäche, Mittellandkanal und eine Tongrube, in der Anfüttern aber nur mit Maden erlaubt ist. Und den MIttellandkanal hab ich lange noch nicht geknackt, da wollt ich erst im Frühjahr mal wieder probieren.
> 
> Ich hab ja Tiefenkarten der Seen. In dem einen (bis 5m) kommt man auch vom Ufer an die Tieferen Stellen ran, so könnte ich mich im Takt von 1-2 Stunden durch verschiedene Bereiche angeln und die Fische suchen. Zeit hab ich dann ja.



Das Problem mit dieser "tiefsten" Stelle ist, das sie quasi nicht nur ein Bereich, sondern viele verschiedene Stellen ausmachen können. Das Wasser mit 4 Grad sammelt und sinkt ja nicht nur an einer Stelle, es gibt ja X-Diverse "Features", welche diese Kriterien erfüllen. Oft fängt man im Winter in den mittleren Schichten, grob zwischen 3 Metern und 4 Metern, wenn das Gewässer beispielsweise 5 Meter Tiefe hat. Du MUSST also viel Zeit für das Finden der Fische investieren.

Wenn es auf 5 Meter geht: In jedem Falle (mindestens) 30 Gramm Futterkorbgewicht, Bindung des Futters leicht erhöhen, aber aktiv halten (leichte Schwebteile). Du wirst jetzt um jeden Fisch kämpfen müssen. Da sind 10 Rotaugen wie 20 Kilo Brassen im Sommer teilweise. Holländische Hafenverhältnisse sind halt kein Normalzustand, weshalb es jetzt für viele von uns richtig schwer wird.


----------



## Tobias85

Ist doch aber dann ne schöne Herausforderung für einen ganzen Weihnachtstag.  Anhand der markanten Bodenstruktur und je nach Sonneneinstrahlung und Temperatur sowie Windrichtung der Tage zuvor sollte es an diesem speziellen See möglich sein, ein paar Stellen als Favoriten auszumachen. Die würde ich dann zuerst abklappern und werde dann ja sehen, ob ich richtig oder falsch lag. Im schlimmsten Fall mach ich halt zwei Tage lang Runde um Runde um den See


----------



## Tobias85

Ich meine ich mach mir nichts vor...ich weiß, was ich kann und besonders, was ich nicht kann, daher rechne ich auch nicht mit viel, aber ohne solche Herausforderungen entwickelt man sich ja auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich meine ich mach mir nichts vor...ich weiß, was ich kann und besonders, was ich nicht kann, daher rechne ich auch nicht mit viel, aber ohne solche Herausforderungen entwickelt man sich ja auch nicht weiter.


Friß dich bloss nicht in den Plänen fest und angle locker flockig drauf los. So kommts du am ehesten dahinter, wie es läuft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich meine ich mach mir nichts vor...ich weiß, was ich kann und besonders, was ich nicht kann, daher rechne ich auch nicht mit viel, aber ohne solche Herausforderungen entwickelt man sich ja auch nicht weiter.



Man wächst auch nur mit der Zeit. Gewässer auskundschaften und lernen geht auch selten über Nacht. Du brauchst für einen 10 Ha See schon ein halbes Leben, wenn die einheimischen Angler nicht gerade richtige Friedfischnerds sind, ist auch deren Hilfe oft Nutzlos. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, bis auf den letzten Zentimeter alles zu hinterfragen und auszukundschaften.

Ich hatte mein Hausgewässer, die Zicke, gedanklich schon abgeschrieben. Nur Schlamm, recht einfache Strukturen, seltene Fänge von Brassen, viel Kleinfisch. Einmal wich ich von meinem Plan ab, kleine Fische an der Uferkante zu fangen und feuerte einfach ohne Gedanken raus. Kurzes Loten und einfach mal machen, auf dem dichtestem Schlamm, den du dir vorstellen kannst. Nichts war dort, ausser stinkender, penetranter Boden. Nach 30 Minuten ein Biss. Das ganze Vorfach voller Schleim. Ich konnte mir keinen Reim drauf machen, später sollte ich dann 30 Kilogramm an Brassen fangen......

Jetzt bin ich der einzige Mensch unter der Sonne an diesem Gewässer, der Konstant viele große Fische fängt. Von A bis Z. Verschrienen als der letzte Tümpel der Region fange ich dort meine Bestmarken der letzten Jahre. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und den anderen war aber nur ein Fakt: Ich war bereit die Zeit zu investieren. Unzählige Ansitze mit mauen Ergebnissen, bis zur Götterdämmerung.

Viele Angler lassen sich einfach zu schnell verleiten, der See, Fluss, Teich taugt nichts, die anderen Angler haben nur bessere Gewässer etc., die Wahrheit in meinen Augen ist aber, (klingt hart), das sie es schlicht nicht können und selten bereit sind, alles zu geben. Einen geschlossenen Lebensraum zu Knacken ist keine Arbeit von Stunden, sondern Jahren, gerade weil die Fischbestände in natürlichen Gewässern oftmals nicht so "extrem" sind, wie an den Szenetypischen Modepuffs.

Und jetzt kannst du dir die Frage auch beantworten, warum Hinz und Kunz nach Holland fahren. Kleine, einfache Gewässer, mit fettem Fischbestand. Konsummenschen an Konsumgewässern (gilt nicht für jeden, aber viele, besonders aus dem Matchangelbereich).


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Friß dich bloss nicht in den Plänen fest und angle locker flockig drauf los. So kommts du am ehesten dahinter, wie es läuft.



Ne, das kam jetzt vielleicht ein bissche falsch rüber. Als erste Anhaltspunkte such ich mir je nach Lage 2 oder 3 Stellen und wenn da nichts geht, dann ziehe ich direkt weiter. Der See bietet genug Struktur, um verschiedenste Stelle auszuprobieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Ja, an deine Zickenstory erinnere ich mich noch sehr gut. Ich habe mir vorgenommen, erstmal gezielter diesen einen See besser kennenzulernen. Er ist nicht zu groß und zu tief, hat einen ganz guten Rotaugenbestand, hält trotzdem viele abwechslungsreiche Bedingungen bereit und ist das ganze Jahr und auf der ganzen Wasserfläche beangelbar (gilt leider nicht für alle unsere Seen). Da kann ich denke ich erstmal ganz gut Basiserfahrungen sammeln und mich dann in ein/zwei Jahren stückchenweise auf die anderen Seen ausweiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hört sich nach einem spannenden Gewässer an. Du musst aber unbedingt darauf achten, wenn es tiefer wird, zumindest ein Gewicht vom Korb wegen der Sinkgeschwindigkeit von mindestens 30 Gramm zu verwenden. Das Futter sollte es bindiger sein, aber aktiv. Kauf dir ein paar geschrotete Leinsamen, vielleicht auch ganz dezent Kokosflocken (aber nur sehr, sehr wenige). Futter zwingend dunkel bei Rotaugen. Maggi dazu, gleich im Supermarkt mitnehmen, dann klappt das.

Speziell für flinke Silberbarren eine Seitenarmmontage verwenden, sonst wird es spannend und nervig. Findest du die Fische, wirst du sie auf diese Art und Weise am besten Fangen.


----------



## Tobias85

Meinst du mit Seitenarmmontage das Blei/den Korb am Seitenarm, so wie bei deinem Picker-Rig?

Die Zutaten habe ich tatsächlich alle schon hier. Nur um dunkles Futter muss ich mich noch bemühen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hüte grade die Ersatzbank und kann auch nichts sachdienliches beitragen, aber ich verfolge Euer sehr interessantes Feedergespräch genau und freu mich sehr darüber. Und die ganze Maggisache (und der sehr gute Artikel auf dem 16er) ist extrem inspirierend.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Seitenarmmontage das Blei/den Korb am Seitenarm, so wie bei deinem Picker-Rig?
> 
> Die Zutaten habe ich tatsächlich alle schon hier. Nur um dunkles Futter muss ich mich noch bemühen.



Fixierter Seitenarm, ist etwas anders, direkter und nochmals sensibler. Eher für kleinere Fische, weil der Kontakt zur Montage schneller hergestellt wird und der Korb zu 100% mitarbeitet. Ich bastel die Tage ne Anleitung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Interessant oder? Mal sehen, wann der Desktop-PC ausstirbt!


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fixierter Seitenarm, ist etwas anders, direkter und nochmals sensibler. Eher für kleinere Fische, weil der Kontakt zur Montage schneller hergestellt wird und der Korb zu 100% mitarbeitet. Ich bastel die Tage ne Anleitung.



Das wäre unglaublich toll! Ich hab ne Idee, wie es aussehen könnte, aber sicher liege ich damit eh wieder falsch. 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Interessant oder? Mal sehen, wann der Desktop-PC ausstirbt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316943



Nicht, solange ich lebe


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Minimax, momentan geht es mir ja ähnlich, auch keine Zeit, ich bin auch nur noch wach, weil ich bis eben fleißig am Schreibtisch saß. Aber bald dann  Hoffentlich bei dir dann auch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das wäre unglaublich toll! Ich hab ne Idee, wie es aussehen könnte, aber sicher liege ich damit eh wieder falsch.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht, solange ich lebe



Wie geschrieben, so schwer ist es nicht. 

Was den PC angeht, ich kann auch nur von diesem aus Schreiben, die Mehrheit der Leser allerdings hängt auf dem Smartphone rum. Ich glaube 70% aller Suchanfragen auf Google gehen auch über das Handy raus. Ist ja nichts wildes, Mobiltelefon ist immer dabei, der PC passt halt schlecht in die Jackentasche.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Winkelpickern mit der Stipprute, aus der Not geboren, mit Erfolg praktiziert. Nicht immer funktioniert die klassische Posenmontage an kleinen Flüssen. Meine Erfahrungen, Optimierungen und Eindrücke wie immer im passenden Bericht dazu.

https://www.16er-haken.de/winkelpicker/


----------



## Inni

Einen tollen Block hast Du da. Vielen Dank das Du Deiner Erfahrungen so offen teilst 

Die Montage des Hakens verstehe ich hier allerdings nicht, vielleicht hilft ein Bild zur Erklärung des "Rattenschwanzes"
https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfisch-blog/montage-zum-pickern 

Danke


----------



## Tobias85

Nicht schlecht...sehr ungewöhnlich, aber durchaus interessant die Methode.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Einen tollen Block hast Du da. Vielen Dank das Du Deiner Erfahrungen so offen teilst
> 
> Die Montage des Hakens verstehe ich hier allerdings nicht, vielleicht hilft ein Bild zur Erklärung des "Rattenschwanzes"
> https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfisch-blog/montage-zum-pickern
> 
> Danke



Ich habe den Rattenschwanz auch nur erwähnt, weil man ihn fast schon separat erklären muss. Die meisten Menschen scheitern schon bei den Begrifflichkeiten. Wenn ich schreibe, das du einem Mehrfachen Überhandknoten bildest, das Ende abschneidest, könntest du noch folgen. Danach muss der Haken durch seine eigene, am Vorfach befindliche Schlaufe gezogen werden, das neu entstandene Öhr ziehst du dann über den Rattenschwanz. Durch Zug zieht sich diese Verbindung nur weiter zusammen, er kann folgich nicht über den Rattenschwanz rutschen.

Das versteht man ohne Bilder aber nicht, Anfänger oder unkundige schon gar nicht, daher wie geschrieben, irgendwann isoliert. Ist aber Nachrangig, weil nicht Traffic-Relevant.







Habs gerade mal Gegengeprüft, der Rattenschwanz wird am Ende tatsächlich leicht dezent erklärt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht...sehr ungewöhnlich, aber durchaus interessant die Methode.



Macht auch unheimlich Spaß, ist super Simpel und verdammt flink/effektiv. Nur bei großen Fischen etwas Risikoreich. Auf Schleien bis 4 Kilogramm sicherlich aber machbar. Muss alles nur gröber werden.


----------



## Inni

Ahhhhh, jetzt hab ich es. Den Satz in Deinem Block hab ich nicht verstanden:

_*Der Haken wird durch sein eigenes Öhr* am Vorfach gezogen, dabei entsteht eine große Schlaufe, durch welche man den Rattenschwanz führt._

Man zieht also den Haken durch die Schlaufe des Vorfaches. So entsteht die neue Schlaufe, wo man den Knoten der Hauptschnur durch steckt. 
Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, jetzt hab ich es. Den Satz in Deinem Block hab ich nicht verstanden:
> 
> _*Der Haken wird durch sein eigenes Öhr* am Vorfach gezogen, dabei entsteht eine große Schlaufe, durch welche man den Rattenschwanz führt._
> 
> Man zieht also den Haken durch die Schlaufe des Vorfaches. So entsteht die neue Schlaufe, wo man den Knoten der Hauptschnur durch steckt.
> Danke



Du hast das schon richtiger Weise erkannt. Diese Thematik ohne Bilder ist auch wirklich schwierig zu verstehen. Da kann ich Verunsicherung/Missverständnisse durchaus nachvollziehen. Das Problem ist, das Berichte mit Erklärungen immer verdammt aufgebläht werden. Gut, das du das Thema nochmals für mich hochgeholt hast, ich muss mir das Notieren und im Winter vervollständigen. Ich war im Glauben, diese Begrifflichkeiten gestrichen zu haben, tatsächlich sind sie aber noch aufgeführt. Also doch zusätzliche Arbeit.


----------



## Andal

Passend zur Jahreszeit. 

Viel hat sich eigentlich nicht geändert, außer vielleicht der Wiegesack ist etwas zeitgemäßer geworden...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der gute alte John.......ich mochte ihn gern.

Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der gute alte John.......ich mochte ihn gern.
> 
> Möge er in Frieden ruhen.



Das wusste ich noch nicht, er ist erst am 13.11. verstorben, mit 75. Hätt ruhig noch etwas bleiben können.
Uns bleiben seine Bücher und Filme. Jetzt angelt er woanders weiter. Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Fotoshop-Alarm


----------



## Minimax

Künstliche Befruchtung?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich sagte ja: Knicklicht und einen leuchtenden Fixpunkt daneben..musst dann halt nur die Rute hoch genug stellen...


----------



## Tobias85

Aber Herr Minimax! 

Ich hab ja ein Auge für Zweideutigkeiten, aber hier ist es selbst mir verborgen geblieben...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber Herr Minimax!
> 
> Ich hab ja ein Auge für Zweideutigkeiten, aber hier ist es selbst mir verborgen geblieben...



https://de.123rf.com/photo_26154467...en-befruchtung-zelle-unter-dem-mikroskop.html

nichts Menschliches ist mir fremd, mein Sohn...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Es könnte auch eine hauchdünn geschnitte Salamischeibe sein! 

Scherz beiseite, solche Bilder erzeugen einfach mehr Aufmerksamkeit und die Laufkundschaft auf FB reagiert auf sowas immer recht freudig mit Klicks. Im Dunkeln etwas zu illustrieren ist auch nicht so leicht, ich möchte aber noch einen Bericht für Januar über das Feedern bei Nacht schreiben, da hab ich gleich das Titelbild gefunden. 

Morgen renne ich dann mit dem Hund auf dem Acker rum, mache Bilder über Spekulatiusmehl, Sieb, Fleischwolf etc., hoffentlich ist ein bisschen Licht vorhanden. Hat den ganzen Tag geregnet hier. Angeln dann nächste Woche, sofern es nicht all zu nass ist. Weil Kälte, Regen und Wind ne doofe Kombo ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich merke schon, im kalten Januar gibts heißen Lesestoff für uns 

Wettertechnisch darf man sich glaub ich nicht so große Hoffnungen für nächste Woche machen, hier zumindest. Aber den Gewässern tut das endlich mal gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, im kalten Januar gibts heißen Lesestoff für uns
> 
> Wettertechnisch darf man sich glaub ich nicht so große Hoffnungen für nächste Woche machen, hier zumindest. Aber den Gewässern tut das endlich mal gut.



Tobi, bis Ende Dezember kommen 4 weitere Berichte:

- Schleien Feedern (taktisch)
- Lockfutter 1x1
- Spekulatiusmehl
- 5 Tipps Feedern Winter
- Seitenarmmontage Feedern (03.01.)
- Nachtfeedern (Januar)
- Quappen Angeln je nach Lage, bei uns geht noch nichts
- Schnur an Stipprute befestigen (Stonfo)
- Futter für Rotaugen
- Hakenbox

Ungefähr so sieht der Fahrplan bis Ende Januar/Mitte Februar aus. Irgendwas fällt immer raus oder rein, ich wollte eigentlich auch mit dem Stippen im Detail beginnen. Sprich Stipprute (allgemein), Stippfischen (Erklärung der Methode), Stippen auf Rotaugen im Winter (Taktisch) und dann mal sehen.

März schauen wir mal, ab da an wird aber wieder auf Schleien konsequent gefischt. Method Feedern, Liften und dann Lockfutter/Fangzeiten/Montagen/Köder/Futtertaktiken und alles drum herum. Kann gut sein, das ich 2 Monate nur über grüne Fische berichten werden.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tobi, bis Ende Dezember kommen 4 weitere Berichte:
> (...)
> Ungefähr so sieht der Fahrplan bis Ende Januar/Mitte Februar aus. Irgendwas fällt immer raus oder rein, ich wollte eigentlich auch mit dem Stippen im Detail beginnen. Sprich Stipprute (allgemein), Stippfischen (Erklärung der Methode), Stippen auf Rotaugen im Winter (Taktisch) und dann mal sehen.



Straffes Programm, sehr cool!
Ich wünsch mir Alles über Rotaugen, insbes. Futter. Grad jetzt im Winter,


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Straffes Programm, sehr cool!
> Ich wünsch mir Alles über Rotaugen, insbes. Futter. Grad jetzt im Winter,



Super, genau damit hab ich noch nicht mal im Ansatz angefangen. 

Die gute alte Plötze ist in unserer Region meine Achillesferse, zeigt sich beständig in steter Unterzahl zu Rotfedern, Brassen, Güstern und Schleien. An sich kein Problem, weil mir nur die Bilder zum Illustrieren fehlen, aber generell taktisch/methodisch natürlich durchweg machbar. Fehlt halt nur der Sahnebonbon in Form eines vollen Setzkeschers am Ende, dieses Jahr liegen die Dinge aber sowieso schief, weshalb ich keinen gedanklichen Monumenten hinterher hecheln brauche.

Am Schlimmsten aber: Rotaugen fängst du bei uns "Safe" im Hafen unter Booten im Winter. Da werden dieses Jahr aber keine Rotaugen und Schiffe stehen, weil auch keine wegen des Wasserstands fahren. Doppelt Doof, alles, am Ende des Jahres, irgendwie....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es könnte auch eine hauchdünn geschnitte Salamischeibe sein!
> 
> Scherz beiseite, solche Bilder erzeugen einfach mehr Aufmerksamkeit und die Laufkundschaft auf FB reagiert auf sowas immer recht freudig mit Klicks. Im Dunkeln etwas zu illustrieren ist auch nicht so leicht, ich möchte aber noch einen Bericht für Januar über das Feedern bei Nacht schreiben, da hab ich gleich das Titelbild gefunden.



Das könnte man theoretisch im Januar auch selbst fotografieren...da ist der Blutmond wieder da  Glaub aber zu unchristlicherer Zeit als der letzte Blutmond im Juli...


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die gute alte Plötze ist in unserer Region meine Achillesferse, zeigt sich beständig in steter Unterzahl zu Rotfedern, Brassen, Güstern und Schleien.



Nur Mut, Dir wird schon was einfallen. Immerhin: Das Rotauge ist im ggs. zu den genannten Arten ja ein klassischer Winterfisch, so dass diese vielleicht das Feld räumen. Und nicht nur zeigen die Winterplötzen ihr schönstes Kleid ("clean as a needle"), sondern sind grade in der kalten Jahreszeit für feines und feinstes Grundangeln, was Dir ja sehr liegt.
Oder eben Stippen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> Das könnte man theoretisch im Januar auch selbst fotografieren...da ist der Blutmond wieder da  Glaub aber zu unchristlicherer Zeit als der letzte Blutmond im Juli...



Mit meiner Kompaktkamera wirst du aber nichts Fotografieren, was angezoomt werden muss. Die Salamischeibe bringt da schon einige PS mehr auf die Straße und ist sogar recht günstig. Ich visiere aber neues Gerät an, ich brauche einfach einen gewissen Zoom und eine Qualität der Bilder, weil ich dann doch oft schöne Situationen nicht festhalten konnte. Marder auf Bäumen, seltene Vögel und so weiter.

https://www.amazon.de/Sony-DSC-HX60-Digitalkamera-Megapixel-LCD-Display/dp/B00I9X2KLW

Haut das hin oder muss ich jetzt meine Fische essen und nochmehr Geld sparen!?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Winterplötzen



Das ist halt genau das Problem. Ich dachte auch beim Hafenfeedern an Silberbarren, stattdessen derbes Bronze. Ich meine mal, ich liebe meine Breams, so langsam müssten sie aber doch mal in den Wintermodus wechseln.....

Rein anglerisch sind meine Gewässer hier aber allesamt immer recht Bockschwer zu befischen und brauchen immer ihre "Erkundungsphase". Es ist mir auch nach wie vor ein Rätsel, wieso ich an der !ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIICKE! durchaus große Rotaugen an den Haken gehen, der Spuk aber immer nach wenigen Minuten beendet ist. Der See ist zwar generell tückisch, aber so eine Plötze schwimmt auch nicht alleine auf weiter Flur......

Ich hab aber noch den Teich, dort gehts im Winter sicherlich, nur die Größen, sie sind so.....überschaubar?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab aber noch den Teich, dort gehts im Winter sicherlich, nur die Größen, sie sind so.....überschaubar?



Schau Dir bei Gelegenheit mal diesen jungen verschnupften Cockney an,




der bei klirrender Kälte im Kapuzenpulli ohne Taschentuch aber _cum lege artis_ auch kleine Plötzen fängt. So sorgfältig und behutsam ist sein
Vorgehen, so fürchterlich die Bedingungen, das auch die kleinen Fische als große Leistung erscheinen. Ein wahrer Matchman.
Vielleicht muss es fürs Roaching aber wirklich noch kälter werden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Sony-DSC-HX60-Digitalkamera-Megapixel-LCD-Display/dp/B00I9X2KLW
> 
> Haut das hin oder muss ich jetzt meine Fische essen und nochmehr Geld sparen!?



Also wenn du Qualität willst haut das nicht ansatzweise hin  Kleiner Sensor, nur f6,3 bei max Brennweite (wär bei großem Sensor weniger das Problem), geringe Lichtempfindlichkeit usw. Für gute Vogelbilder braucht man viel Brennweite, oft höherer ISO, um Bewegungen einzufrieren, einen schnellen AF usw. Eigentlich bei allem was sich schneller bewegt. Unter MFT braucht man da nicht anfangen + gutes Objektiv mit viel Brennweite.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Schau Dir bei Gelegenheit mal diesen jungen verschnupften Cockney an,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> der bei klirrender Kälte im Kapuzenpulli ohne Taschentuch aber _cum lege artis_ auch kleine Plötzen fängt. So sorgfältig und behutsam ist sein
> Vorgehen, so fürchterlich die Bedingungen, das auch die kleinen Fische als große Leistung erscheinen.
> Vielleicht muss es fürs Roaching aber wirklich noch kälter werden?



So kalt aber auch nicht, wenn das richtig durchgehend friert und du gerade noch so Angeln kannst, geht es noch, aber nicht mehr lang. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Rotaugen etwas länger aktiv, weil sie schlicht andere Anforderungen an Nahrung haben. Für mich sind sie die Rotfedern des Mittelwassers, immer auf der Suche nach schneller, fressbarer Nahrung in Form von Insekten/Larven. Muscheln/Schnecken knacken erst die wirklich fetten Fische, auf dem Weg dahin aber sind sie doch arg fixiert auf bewegtes.

Daher ahmen wir Angler ja die Natur in Form von Wolken (Futterglocke) und Schwebteile (Insekten) nach. Ich schätze einfach, das der Bedarf an passender Nahrung noch etwas längern ins Jahr bei Rutilus Rutilus getragen wird, während andere Fische sich an anderer Kost laben konnten. Rotfedern mit ähnlichem Tick eine Etage höher ohne Insekten ab Oktober werden ja auch stark Inaktiv. Bei Rotaugen vermute ich, das mit dem Rückzug der Insekten auch sie ruhiger werden, nur zeitlich versetzt. Möglicherweise ist auch die Verdauung schneller als bei anderen Fischarten, aber meine Gedanken gehen in diese Richtungen.

Wir fangen mehr, weil weniger an Nahrung im Wasser ist, dazu angeregter Stoffwechsel und ein Überhang zu einer längeren Aktivität, die aber auch irgendwann im tiefen WInter endet. (Fangen geht natürlich immer, aber die Mengen/Verhältnisse halt)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> Also wenn du Qualität willst haut das nicht ansatzweise hin  Kleiner Sensor, nur f6,3 bei max Brennweite (wär bei großem Sensor weniger das Problem), geringe Lichtempfindlichkeit usw. Für gute Vogelbilder braucht man viel Brennweite, oft höherer ISO, um Bewegungen einzufrieren, einen schnellen AF usw. Eigentlich bei allem was sich schneller bewegt. Unter MFT braucht man da nicht anfangen + gutes Objektiv mit viel Brennweite.



Nicht solche Bilder, wie ihr sie kreiert, da ist man dann Fotograf, ich bin immernoch Angler.  

Ich hab zu der Kamera recherchiert, tatsächlich wurde von dir erwähntes Bildrauschen bei Isowerten ab 600 schon kritisiert, was durchaus zu erwarten war. Jetzt hast du mir auch erklärt, warum das so ist. Danke dafür.  

Gibts bis Preisklasse 300€ etwas brauchbares, ausreichend für angehende Hobbyknisper?! Ich bin gerade erst dabei, zu lernen, wie der ganze Technische Kram ineinander greift.


----------



## Minimax

Vielleicht wäre in der Preisklasse eine Bridgekamera das RIchtige? Aber ich bin auch nicht mehr so up to date.


----------



## Andal

Schaut euch die Bilder der Pulitzer Preisträger an. Die wurden vielleicht mit exorbitant guten Geräten gemacht, aber eben nicht davon. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Ich bin da weitestgehend talentfrei!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre in der Preisklasse eine Bridgekamera das RIchtige? Aber ich bin auch nicht mehr so up to date.



Ich hab da keine Ahnung von und mir fehlt schlicht die Zeit, mich an allen Ecken und Enden zu belesen. Ich brauche etwas transportierfähiges, handliches an Gerät mit Qualität über dem Durchschnitt einer Taschenkam aus dem Nettoprospekt.

Das Problem ist ja nach wie vor, das ich ein richtiges teures Gerät mit A) nicht leisten könnte und B) die Stärke auch nicht ausspielen kann, weil ich alleine bin. Die Motive und Momente kriegst du nicht vor die Linse, wenn du alles Gleichzeitig machen musst.

Ich stehe in Punkto Fotografie noch ganz am Anfang. Ich versuche das auch noch zu lernen, mein Zeitplan ist aber so schon eng genug. Jetzt bin ich gerade hier angekommen:

https://www.canon.de/cameras/low-light-cameras/

Nur: Bedeutet Low-Light auch "Scheiss Light"?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nicht solche Bilder, wie ihr sie kreiert, da ist man dann Fotograf, ich bin immernoch Angler.
> 
> Ich hab zu der Kamera recherchiert, tatsächlich wurde von dir erwähntes Bildrauschen bei Isowerten ab 600 schon kritisiert, was durchaus zu erwarten war. Jetzt hast du mir auch erklärt, warum das so ist. Danke dafür.
> 
> Gibts bis Preisklasse 300€ etwas brauchbares, ausreichend für angehende Hobbyknisper?! Ich bin gerade erst dabei, zu lernen, wie der ganze Technische Kram ineinander greift.



600 wäre mir bei einer solchen Kamera sicher schon deutlich zu viel. Wenn ich sowas mal mache bin ich meist zwischen 500-800, um auf die erforderlichen Zeiten zu kommen, allerdings hab ich einen APS-C Sensor, also deutlich größer als von der Kompakten.

Also wenn du deine 300 (keine Chance) verdreifachst könnte man sicher was brauchbares finden  Das ist immer noch unteres Hobbylevel. Bei Profizeug geht das schnell in die Tausende.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> 600 wäre mir bei einer solchen Kamera sicher schon deutlich zu viel. Wenn ich sowas mal mache bin ich meist zwischen 500-800, um auf die erforderlichen Zeiten zu kommen, allerdings hab ich einen APS-C Sensor, also deutlich größer als von der Kompakten.
> 
> Also wenn du deine 300 (keine Chance) verdreifachst könnte man sicher was brauchbares finden  Das ist immer noch unteres Hobbylevel. Bei Profizeug geht das schnell in die Tausende.



Dann also doch das Nettoprospekt! Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Schaut euch die Bilder der Pulitzer Preisträger an. Die wurden vielleicht mit exorbitant guten Geräten gemacht, aber eben nicht davon. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Ich bin da weitestgehend talentfrei!



Ich glaube es war Cartier-Bresson, der mal in einem Restaurant vom Koch gefeiert wurde, der ihm gestand was für tolle Bilder er machen würde, und er müsse doch eine sehr gute Kamera haben. Cartier Bresson entgegnete, das Essen habe ihm ausgezeichnet geschmeckt, der Koch müsse sehr gute Töpfe haben.
Die Anekdote ist natürlich vom eitlen Photographen erlogen, es steckt aber eine Wharheit darin. Wobei es eben beim Photographieren eine Physik gibt, man kann nicht mit jedem Gerät auch alles machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann also doch das Nettoprospekt! Danke für die Infos.



Falls die Kameras haben (weiss ich gar nicht), dann sicher nur die üblichen Kompakten und Bridgekameras. Die kann man sich auch sparen, da sie zwar eine höhere Brennweite haben, aber immer noch einen Minisensor. Dann scheitert es wieder am ISO und Belichtungszeit. Eine bessere Bridge wäre z. B. die FZ1000, die hat zumindest einen 1 Zoll Sensor, jedoch auch nur lediglich 400mm Brennweite KB. Fotografie ist teuer, ein besonders teures Gebiet ist u.a. die Vogelfotografie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> Falls die Kameras haben (weiss ich gar nicht), dann sicher nur die üblichen Kompakten und Bridgekameras. Die kann man sich auch sparen, da sie zwar eine höhere Brennweite haben, aber immer noch einen Minisensor. Dann scheitert es wieder am ISO und Belichtungszeit. Eine bessere Bridge wäre z. B. die FZ1000, die hat zumindest einen 1 Zoll Sensor, jedoch auch nur lediglich 400mm Brennweite KB. Fotografie ist teuer, ein besonders teures Gebiet ist u.a. die Vogelfotografie.



Auf die Vögel kann ich verzichten, es geht nur um klare Bilder bei schwachem Licht/dichtem Himmel. Da wird sich schon eine Lösung finden lassen, meine Kompaktkamera hat bei Licht ja schon tolle Dienste geleistet. 

Man darf halt aus meinem Standpunkt heraus nicht vergessen: 

Bilder auf dem Handy werden auf ein Minimum komprimiert und wirken dann trotz minderer Qualität noch recht passend. Ich suche also keine Lösung im High End Bereich, sondern nur Situativ. Sobald die Gewässer gefroren sind, habe ich Zeit, mich thematisch einzuarbeiten. Ich bin guter Dinge, "Vogelbilder" sind dann vielleicht nicht drin, ich muss aber auch nur einen Vogel ablichten und zwar: Mich!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auf die Vögel kann ich verzichten, es geht nur um klare Bilder bei schwachem Licht/dichtem Himmel. Da wird sich schon eine Lösung finden lassen, meine Kompaktkamera hat bei Licht ja schon tolle Dienste geleistet.
> 
> Man darf halt aus meinem Standpunkt heraus nicht vergessen:
> 
> Bilder auf dem Handy werden auf ein Minimum komprimiert und wirken dann trotz minderer Qualität noch recht passend. Ich suche also keine Lösung im High End Bereich, sondern nur Situativ. Sobald die Gewässer gefroren sind, habe ich Zeit, mich thematisch einzuarbeiten. Ich bin guter Dinge, "Vogelbilder" sind dann vielleicht nicht drin, ich muss aber auch nur einen Vogel ablichten und zwar: Mich!



So Landschaftsbilder oder Geräte / Fischbilder bei wenig Licht haben keine so großen Anforderungen. Da reicht dann schon eine normale 1 Zoller Kompakte. Kamera, Stativ, 1-2 Videoleuchten, vielleicht noch eine Lampe und fertig. Das wird mit 300 dann eher was.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> So Landschaftsbilder oder Geräte / Fischbilder bei wenig Licht haben keine so großen Anforderungen. Da reicht dann schon eine normale 1 Zoller Kompakte. Kamera, Stativ, 1-2 Videoleuchten, vielleicht noch eine Lampe und fertig. Das wird mit 300 dann eher was.



Die Richtung peile ich auch an, mit Blitzlicht konnte ich zwar schon einiges retten, es gab aber Bilder, die Schwächer hätten nicht sein können. Im Regelfall ist die Kamera selten weiter als 3 Meter von mir entfernt. Das Problem bei den "Outdorknispern" ist ja auch die Möglichkeit, überhaupt etwas auf schon geringen Distanzen einzufangen. So ein Mader auf einem Baum 10 Meter von mir weg kannst du nicht mehr festhalten, sowas passiert mir aber des Öfteren. Da reicht mir schon ein einfaches Bild, was dem Zuschauer aber zumindest eine Vorstellung der Atmosphäre schafft, das schaffen die einfachsten Geräte aber nicht mehr.

Ich kann bei meinem Kasten abseits von ISO ja kaum etwas einstellen und rumspielen. Alles automatische Modis, wie soll man da auch lernen, mit Bildern umzugehen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Richtung peile ich auch an, mit Blitzlicht konnte ich zwar schon einiges retten, es gab aber Bilder, die Schwächer hätten nicht sein können. Im Regelfall ist die Kamera selten weiter als 3 Meter von mir entfernt. Das Problem bei den "Outdorknispern" ist ja auch die Möglichkeit, überhaupt etwas auf schon geringen Distanzen einzufangen. So ein Mader auf einem Baum 10 Meter von mir weg kannst du nicht mehr festhalten, sowas passiert mir aber des Öfteren. Da reicht mir schon ein einfaches Bild, was dem Zuschauer aber zumindest eine Vorstellung der Atmosphäre schafft, das schaffen die einfachsten Geräte aber nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich kann bei meinem Kasten abseits von ISO ja kaum etwas einstellen und rumspielen. Alles automatische Modis, wie soll man da auch lernen, mit Bildern umzugehen?



Blitz ist immer heikel. Die Reichweite ist begrenzt, das Blitzlicht aus der Nähe teils zu aggressiv...da kommts auch schnell zur Überbelichtung bei nassen Fischen z. B. und der Hintergrund wird oft auch unnatürlich dunkel. Meist noch deutlicher bei so einfachen Kameras. Ich selbst blitze schon lange nicht mehr, sondern nutze das Naturlicht (gibt nichts besseres) oder ggf. eine Videoleuchte (wenns wirklich nicht anders geht), die ein angenehmeres Licht haben, was man auch unterschiedlich stark einstellen kann.

Im Automodus ist es nicht so wirklich möglich was über Einstellungen zu lernen, aber das Problem haben viele einfache Kameras. Wobei der Umgang mit der Kamera nur ein Punkt von vielen ist. Dazu gehören auch Bildschnitt, Licht / Lichtrichtung, Belichtungszeiten, Schärfebereich, richtig das Objekt treffen, harmonischer Hintergrund / Vordergrund ohne störende Elemente, Perspektive usw. Wobei man sicher einiges vernachlässigen kann, wenn man Angelfotos machen will. Die Zielgruppe sind ja keine Fotografen. Aber das alles gehört halt theoretisch dazu...


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tobi, bis Ende Dezember kommen 4 weitere Berichte:
> 
> - Schleien Feedern (taktisch)
> - Lockfutter 1x1
> - Spekulatiusmehl
> - 5 Tipps Feedern Winter
> - Seitenarmmontage Feedern (03.01.)
> - Nachtfeedern (Januar)
> - Quappen Angeln je nach Lage, bei uns geht noch nichts
> - Schnur an Stipprute befestigen (Stonfo)
> - Futter für Rotaugen
> - Hakenbox
> 
> Ungefähr so sieht der Fahrplan bis Ende Januar/Mitte Februar aus. Irgendwas fällt immer raus oder rein, ich wollte eigentlich auch mit dem Stippen im Detail beginnen. Sprich Stipprute (allgemein), Stippfischen (Erklärung der Methode), Stippen auf Rotaugen im Winter (Taktisch) und dann mal sehen.
> 
> März schauen wir mal, ab da an wird aber wieder auf Schleien konsequent gefischt. Method Feedern, Liften und dann Lockfutter/Fangzeiten/Montagen/Köder/Futtertaktiken und alles drum herum. Kann gut sein, das ich 2 Monate nur über grüne Fische berichten werden.



Oh, da hast du ja noch einiges in Planung, ich freue mich drauf!  Ist auch tatsächlich einiges bei, was mich eh schon beschäftigt.

Wenn ich so frei sein und auch einen Vorschlag machen darf...ich weiß nicht, inwiefern das in deinem Lockfutter 1x1 schon aufgegriffen wird, aber schön wäre ein allgemeiner Anfänger-Leitfaden, wie man beim selbst Mischen schrittweise vorgeht und was man alles beachten sollte. Das ganze könnte z.B. so aussehen:

Erster Schritt: Diese 5 Mehle (oder halt 6 oder 7 oder...) brauchst du, um dir für 95% der Gelegenheiten ein angepasstes, einfaches Basis-Futter zu mischen.

Zweiter Schritt: Vielleicht insgesamt 3-4 Grundezepte für Standardbedingungen, die mit jeweils nur 2 oder 3 Mehlen erstmal die gröbsten Eigenschaften des Futters festlegen. Für das Stillwasser im Sommer z.B. ein Grundrezept aus Maismehl und Paniermehl, das dann schonmal meinetwegen 70% des Futters ausmacht.

Und im dritten Schritt dann allgemein gehaltene Empfehlungen, wie man ein solches Grundrezept mit den übrig gebliebenen Prozenten dann zum fertigen Basisfutter erweitern kann, sowohl weiter Richtung Zielfisch als auch Anpassung an die äußeren Bedingungen. Z.B. für Rotaugen 10% Hanfmehl zugeben, für Brassen besser 20% Schokobisquitanteil, Paniermehlmenge erhöhen oder 10% Mehl XY zusetzen für bessere Bindung, feineres Maismehl für Wolkenbildung etc...sowas in die Richtung. Auch diese Empfehlungen sollten gar nicht alle Eventualitäten abdecken, sondern erstmal nur die Möglichkeit geben, weiteren Einfluss auf die wichtigsten Parameter zu nehmen.


So hätte man mit den Grundrezepten erstmal ein Fundament, das eine gewisse Grundfängigkeit des späteren Futters halbwegs wahrscheinlich macht. Mit den übrigen Hinweisen probiert man halt rum und lernt die Mehle dadurch besser kennen, entdeckt später weitere Zutaten und ändert irgendwann vielleicht auch mal die Grundrezepte. Dann wäre man am Ziel angekommen.


Dinge wie Aromen/Salz, Farbstoffe, Wolkenbildner, aktive Partikel etc. sollten in all dem gar nicht drin vorkommen. Das sind Details, die beim Basisfutter erstmal nur verwirren. Diese Details haben ja erstmal keinen Einfluss auf die Grundeigenschaften des Basisfutters und können dann später zum aufpeppen genutzt werden. Wenn ich ein dunkles Rotaugenfutter brauche, dann nehme ich entsprechende Farbzusätze, aber ich brauche erstmal ein situativ geeignetes Futter, an dem ich solche Details dann anpassen kann. Dahin zu kommen ist das Problem und ich vermute, das geht vielen so, die noch nie ein Futter selbst gemischt haben.


Das halt mal so als Anregung, weil es sowas meines Wissens nirgends gibt.


----------



## Andal

Das Thema Futter sollte man dann aber teilen. Ins klassisch englische Füttern. Lose, mit den Kostproben der Hakenköder u.s.w. und ins eher kontinentaleuropäische Füttern, mit Mehlen, Futterballen etc..


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Das Thema Futter sollte man dann aber teilen. Ins klassisch englische Füttern. Lose, mit den Kostproben der Hakenköder u.s.w. und ins eher kontinentaleuropäische Füttern, mit Mehlen, Futterballen etc..



Das stimmt, ich bezog mich mit meiner Anregung rein auf Futterballen/Feederfutter aus Mehlen.

Vielleicht gibt es einen ähnlichen Leitfaden ja auch doch schon irgendwo und ich war bislang einfach nur zu blöd, ihn zu finden...


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dinge wie Aromen/Salz, Farbstoffe, Wolkenbildner, aktive Partikel etc. sollten in all dem gar nicht drin vorkommen. Das sind Details, die beim Basisfutter erstmal nur verwirren. Diese Details haben ja erstmal keinen Einfluss auf die Grundeigenschaften des Basisfutters und können dann später zum aufpeppen genutzt werden. QUOTE]
> Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, denn das ist so einfach nicht richtig.
> Jeder Zusatz zur Grundmischung , Gewürze lass ich mal außen vor, hat bestimmte Eigenschaften die, die Bindung und das Arbeiten des Futters verändern .
> Zauberwort Wasserzugabe.
> Zusätze die zb ein einweichen erforderlich machen usw..
> Was Farbstoffe angeht, die meisten waschen schnell im Wasser aus.
> Somit ist dein vorher dunkles Futter wieder hell, also lieber gleich entsprechende Mehle verwenden.
> Und selbst wenn du ein gutes Rezept hast und es weitergibst ,dann wird es wahrscheinlich darin enden das der jenige der es bekommen hat ,das Futter versaut weil er deine Konsistens nicht hingekommen hat und das Futter nur noch für die Tonne taugt .
> Theorie ist das eine aber es gehört einige Erfahrung dazu.


----------



## Tobias85

Siehst du, und da fängt's schon an mit meinem Unwissen... 

Aber genau deswegen fände ich ja einen Ansatz sinnig, auf Basis z.B. einer bewährten Stillwasser-Grundmischung aus z.B. Maismehl, Zwiebackmehl und Paniermehl weiterzuarbeiten. Wenn das Futter dann scheiße wird, dann weiß ich, das ich bei der Auswahl der letzten 30% Anteil oder beim Anfeuchten Fehler gemacht habe. Wenn ich aber so ganz ohne Basis dastehe, dann schmeiße ich wahrscheinlich alles wieder durcheinander, auch wenn die eigene Grundmischung aus Mais, Panier und Zwieback vielleicht sogar gut war - das weiß ich dann ja nicht.

Aber vielleicht gibts ja auch einen anderen Weg dorthin. Nur so als kompletter Anfänger in dem Thema bin ich erstmal total überfordert und erschlagen von den Informationen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, da hast du ja noch einiges in Planung, ich freue mich drauf!  Ist auch tatsächlich einiges bei, was mich eh schon beschäftigt.
> 
> Wenn ich so frei sein und auch einen Vorschlag machen darf...ich weiß nicht, inwiefern das in deinem Lockfutter 1x1 schon aufgegriffen wird, aber schön wäre ein allgemeiner Anfänger-Leitfaden, wie man beim selbst Mischen schrittweise vorgeht und was man alles beachten sollte. Das ganze könnte z.B. so aussehen:
> 
> Erster Schritt: Diese 5 Mehle (oder halt 6 oder 7 oder...) brauchst du, um dir für 95% der Gelegenheiten ein angepasstes, einfaches Basis-Futter zu mischen.
> 
> Zweiter Schritt: Vielleicht insgesamt 3-4 Grundezepte für Standardbedingungen, die mit jeweils nur 2 oder 3 Mehlen erstmal die gröbsten Eigenschaften des Futters festlegen. Für das Stillwasser im Sommer z.B. ein Grundrezept aus Maismehl und Paniermehl, das dann schonmal meinetwegen 70% des Futters ausmacht.
> 
> Und im dritten Schritt dann allgemein gehaltene Empfehlungen, wie man ein solches Grundrezept mit den übrig gebliebenen Prozenten dann zum fertigen Basisfutter erweitern kann, sowohl weiter Richtung Zielfisch als auch Anpassung an die äußeren Bedingungen. Z.B. für Rotaugen 10% Hanfmehl zugeben, für Brassen besser 20% Schokobisquitanteil, Paniermehlmenge erhöhen oder 10% Mehl XY zusetzen für bessere Bindung, feineres Maismehl für Wolkenbildung etc...sowas in die Richtung. Auch diese Empfehlungen sollten gar nicht alle Eventualitäten abdecken, sondern erstmal nur die Möglichkeit geben, weiteren Einfluss auf die wichtigsten Parameter zu nehmen.
> 
> 
> So hätte man mit den Grundrezepten erstmal ein Fundament, das eine gewisse Grundfängigkeit des späteren Futters halbwegs wahrscheinlich macht. Mit den übrigen Hinweisen probiert man halt rum und lernt die Mehle dadurch besser kennen, entdeckt später weitere Zutaten und ändert irgendwann vielleicht auch mal die Grundrezepte. Dann wäre man am Ziel angekommen.
> 
> 
> Dinge wie Aromen/Salz, Farbstoffe, Wolkenbildner, aktive Partikel etc. sollten in all dem gar nicht drin vorkommen. Das sind Details, die beim Basisfutter erstmal nur verwirren. Diese Details haben ja erstmal keinen Einfluss auf die Grundeigenschaften des Basisfutters und können dann später zum aufpeppen genutzt werden. Wenn ich ein dunkles Rotaugenfutter brauche, dann nehme ich entsprechende Farbzusätze, aber ich brauche erstmal ein situativ geeignetes Futter, an dem ich solche Details dann anpassen kann. Dahin zu kommen ist das Problem und ich vermute, das geht vielen so, die noch nie ein Futter selbst gemischt haben.
> 
> 
> Das halt mal so als Anregung, weil es sowas meines Wissens nirgends gibt.



Lockfutter 1x1 war schnell geschrieben, der Titel lautet eigentlich: "Lockfutter - Ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln". Im Grunde genommen ist dieser Einstieg eine in 3 Teilen gegliederte Abhandlung über ein Grundverständnis, was ein Lockfutter überhaupt ist, was daran falsch interpretiert wird, welche Schlagwörter der Handel verwendet und worauf du in Grundzügen achten musst.

Deine Vorschläge werden alle in irgendeiner Art isoliert aufgegriffen und beschrieben, einen Zusammenschnitt von A bis Z würde ich aus taktischer Sicht nicht schreiben wollen, weil du sowas ganz schlecht in Google platziert bekommst (SEO). Prinzipiell wird das in Zukunft so laufen:

Futter sieben (warum,wie,womit)
Futter abdunkeln (Farbe,Erde,Mehle)
Futtermehle (alles was es gibt)
Aktives Lockfutter (wieso,warum,wodurch)
Passives Lockfutter (wieso,warum,wodurch)
Futter für XYZ (Zielfischorientierung)
Wolkenbilder (Lehm, Farbe, Schlamm wirbeln etc)
Warum Lockstoffe (Dosierung, Sinn)
Geschmack (tricky one)
Lose Feed (Schleuder, Hand, Aromen in Kombi, Gewichte der Partikel etc, Taktik etc)

Das ganze Mündet darin, das ich eine Antwort auf jede Frage liefern könnte. Was Rezepte anbelangt, solltest du in der Lage sein, nach allen Veröffentlichungen, dir dein Wunschfutter zu basteln. Eigene Rezepte veröffentlichen? Ich würde mir nur ein Bein stellen. Du kannst dir sicher sein, das sehr schnell Händler mit solchen Rezepturen (sofern gut) arbeiten und auf deinem Rücken Geld verdienen. Es gäbe dann auch keinen Grund, sich alles andere durchzulesen. Ich würde mich selber sabotieren. Der Mensch geht immer den geringsten Weg des Widerstands.

Andals Einwurf zu Lose Feed ist natürlich richtig, ich bediene mich dieser Technik ja auch in Grundzügen beim Stippen, Matchangeln etc., dann gibt es noch das Block End Feedern ohne Mehle. Im Prinzip ist mein Schleien Feedern auch eine ähnliche Sache zum Grundgedanken von Lose Feed. Am kleinen Fluss schieße ich in Teilen auch nur Partikel. Funktioniert genauso und wird von mir im Artikel auch beschrieben. Klappt auch nicht immer (Rotfedern im Schleienteich, passive Futterkugel mit Partikel macht dann mehr sinn, Transportfunktion eines Futters)

Zu guter Letzt:

Es sollte Transport und nicht Lockfutter heißen.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge werden alle in irgendeiner Art isoliert aufgegriffen und beschrieben, einen Zusammenschnitt von A bis Z würde ich aus taktischer Sicht nicht schreiben wollen, weil du sowas ganz schlecht in Google platziert bekommst (SEO). Prinzipiell wird das in Zukunft so laufen:
> 
> Futter sieben (warum,wie,womit)
> Futter abdunkeln (Farbe,Erde,Mehle)
> Futtermehle (alles was es gibt)
> Aktives Lockfutter (wieso,warum,wodurch)
> Passives Lockfutter (wieso,warum,wodurch)
> Futter für XYZ (Zielfischorientierung)
> Wolkenbilder (Lehm, Farbe, Schlamm wirbeln etc)
> Warum Lockstoffe (Dosierung, Sinn)
> Geschmack (tricky one)
> Lose Feed (Schleuder, Hand, Aromen in Kombi, Gewichte der Partikel etc, Taktik etc)
> 
> Das ganze Mündet darin, das ich eine Antwort auf jede Frage liefern könnte. Was Rezepte anbelangt, solltest du in der Lage sein, nach allen Veröffentlichungen, dir dein Wunschfutter zu basteln.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.  ImZweifel werde ich euch alle im nächste Sommer dann zukleistern mit misslungenen Futterrezepten und Hilferufen nach Verbesserungsvsorschlägen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.  ImZweifel werde ich euch alle im nächste Sommer dann zukleistern mit misslungenen Futterrezepten und Hilferufen nach Verbesserungsvsorschlägen...



Was du suchst, ist eine komplette Abhandlung von A bis Z, dieses Werk, genannt E-Book, werde ich in den nächsten Jahren aufgreifen, wenn meine eigenen Vertriebswege stehen (Blog, Social Media).

Bis Mitte des Jahres werde ich dir auch geistige Anker in Punkto Lockfutter für Rotaugen, Brassen und Schleien liefern. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich es gliedere nach Methode oder Allgemein halte. 

Am 16.12. kommt dann schon ein kleiner Dosenöffner, nur gemach, wir werden die Friedfischwelt schon erobern. Es ist auch ein Vorteil, keinen Hersteller oder eine Firma im Nacken zu haben, da kann man Themen auch mal analytisch und grundsätzlich ohne Werbegedanken und Umsatzidee beschreiben.


----------



## Tobias85

Ja, so eine A bis Z Abhandlung ist wohl tatsächlich das, was ich bräuchte. Momentan jedenfalls. Aber der Winter ist lang, du hast interessante Artikel geplant...vielleicht sieht es bis zum Frühjahr mit meiner Grundlage schon deutlich besser aus.

Ich hoffe, neben dem E-Book wird es dann auch die Möglichkeit geben, ein paar gebundene Exemplare signiert zu erwerben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, so eine A bis Z Abhandlung ist wohl tatsächlich das, was ich bräuchte. Momentan jedenfalls. Aber der Winter ist lang, du hast interessante Artikel geplant...vielleicht sieht es bis zum Frühjahr mit meiner Grundlage schon deutlich besser aus.
> 
> Ich hoffe, neben dem E-Book wird es dann auch die Möglichkeit geben, ein paar gebundene Exemplare signiert zu erwerben.



Habe ich alles vor! Da wir aber Buddies sind, werde ich dir zu gegebener Zeit sicherlich das ein oder andere Rezept verraten. Ich entwickle ja auch erst meine Vorstellungen. 

Was diese Kompaktheit thematischer Abhandlungen zu Futter anbelangt, gebe ich dir auch recht. Ich recherchiere und betrachte andere Plattformen oft wegen SEO, mir fällt oft auf, wie Gehaltlos und "Wischi Waschi" die Berichte sind. Manche sind gar so desaströs, man merkt einfach, das der Autor noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hatte. Mich ärgert das auch immer, weil selten Erklärungen folgen. Es wird aus Unwissenheit in den Raum gestellt und fertig ist der Lack.

Das hier ist schon extrem hart an der Grenze:

https://www.angel-wissen.de/stippfischen-fuer-anfaenger-ausruestung-montage-und-videos/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

So und im Nachgang:

Ich habe gerade mit meiner Kamera rumgespielt, so schlecht finde ich die Ergebnisse in Anbetracht des Lichts und des Leistungsvermögens des Gerätes her nicht. In Teilen fehlt etwas Farbe, es wirkt alles Matt, da kann ich aber in der Bildbearbeitung nachhelfen.


----------



## Inni

Hi,
habe mir hier ein Set Method Körbe bestellt, da ich mein letztes Set versenkt hatte und mir auch die Muld zu hart war.
Wie auch schon beim Letzten Set, ist mir die Montage unklar, was sich der Hersteller da gedacht hat.
In diesem Fall ist der Wirbel unten im Röhrchen eingeklebt. Wie soll man da die Hauptschnur befestigen?
Ich hatte auch schon ein Set von Browning. Da war überall nur ein halber Wirbel unten drin. Also auch kein Plan wie man da den Korb hätte befestigen sollen. Ich hatte die halben Wirbel da raus geschmissen und beidseitige montiert.
Aber hier ist der Wirbel ja eingeklebt. Hab ich irgendwie ein Denkfehler?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Du stellst dir das schon richtig vor. Method Feeder auf die Hauptschnur, wirbel dann befestigen und einziehen. Die meisten MF haben einfach eine mindere Qualität und die halben Wirbel von Browning sind schlichter Kult und ein Resultat aus Profitmaximierung. Kann man aber ersetzen.

Eingeklebt ist natürlich knackenhohl und Sinnbefreit.......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zieh ma richtig dran. 
Die sollten nur stramm eingerastet sein und nicht geklebt.


----------



## Inni

Hi,
Also ich hatte die Körbe ja auch immer so gefischt. Wenn man aber 2x von verschiedenen Herstellern so was bekommt kommen dann Zweifel ... ^^

Also ich habe die Wirbel nun mit einer Zange raus gezogen. Die waren schon eingeklebt. Ich hab mal Fischdeal angeschrieben, mal sehen was die dazu sagen. War dieses Angebot:
https://fischdeal.de/deals/method-set-26062018


----------



## Minimax

Inni schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Wirbel nun mit einer Zange raus gezogen. *Die waren schon eingeklebt*. Ich hab mal Fischdeal angeschrieben, mal sehen was die dazu sagen. War dieses Angebot:
> https://fischdeal.de/deals/method-set-26062018



Hahaha, der Hersteller versteht sein eigenes Produkt nicht, das ist phänomenal: Schaut mal auf die Gebrauchsanleitungsphotos unten im Link: Da kommt vorne am eingeklebten Wirbel das Vorfach (auch ganz korrekt, geflochten, Miniboillie am Haar, Stopper) heraus, aber am hinteren Röhrchen, wo die Hauptschnur herauskommen müßte ist -nix! Wie auch, ohne Befestigungsmöglichkeit?
Aber, wenn mans recht bedenkt, ists super: So kann man den Method samt Vorfach ganz lässig mit der Hand auswerfen und man kommt auch viel weiter raus ohne die lästige Hauptschnur


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Weil ich morgen zum Geburtstag muss und der November/Dezember keine Gnade hat, habe ich die Veröffentlichung um Spekulatiusmehl vorgezogen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen meine Freunde der Fischwaid und einen schönen zweiten Advent.

https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfisch-blog/spekulatiusmehl-angeln


----------



## Andal

Fischfutter ist auch das einzige, was man aus dem Industrie-Spekulatius machen kann. Wenn man das Zeug selber futtert, bappt einem der Arsch zu!


----------



## MS aus G

Sch…. auf Sturmwarnung und Dauerregen! Ich hatte 1,5h Zeit und die mussten ausgenutzt werden!!!

Nach dem Regen der letzten Tage ist doch der Pegel der Weser um sagenhafte 30cm gestiegen! 

Naja, egal, es sollte wieder an die 2 Rotaugen gehen!

Nach dem anfänglichen anfüttern gab es erstmal ein Rotauge von etwa 20cm!!! Was war das denn? Hoffnung keimte auf, das es nicht bei 2 Rotaugen bleiben sollte!?! Kurz darauf, die erste Zigarette war noch nicht verraucht, kam auch schon Mutter Rotauge mit 35cm, sehr schön! So und nun? Es folgten noch 2 weitere in der Größe und eines noch kurz vor dem Kescher verloren!!! Das waren ja schonmal 4 bessere Rotaugen! Dann kamen leider keine mehr in der Größe, aber es sollten sich die Handlangen am Futterplatz breit machen!!! So gab es in den 1.5h etwa 30 handlange Rotaugen nur unterbrochen von 2 Döbeln! 

Einfach ein wundervolles Fischen für einen tristen Dezembertag!!! Und von Sturm und Regen war auch nichts in Sicht!!!

Jetzt wieder das übliche Fazit: Warum waren die handlangen Rotaugen nun wieder in dieser Zahl vertreten? Nur an dem etwas höheren Wasser, kann es doch eigentlich nicht gelegen haben!?! Warum gab es überhaupt so viele Bisse, die über die gesamte Zeit anhielten? Futter ist bei mir eh immer gleich! Kann also auch nicht sein!?! Evtl. durch die etwas geänderten Strömungsverhältnisse ist bei diesem Wasserstand vermehrt Futter in der Buhne, oder wird halt angetrieben!?!

So mein Jahresziel habe ich damit leider auch nicht mehr "retten" können, da ich leider im Juli, aufgrund der vielen Arbeit und des sehr heißen Wetters nicht Angeln war, konnte ich ansonsten in jedem Monat meine Fische fangen!!! Mal schauen, wie dann das nächste Jahr wird!!!

Allen noch eine schöne Adventszeit und traut Euch ans Wasser, es könnte sehr überraschend ausfallen!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Allround-Angler

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, der Hersteller versteht sein eigenes Produkt nicht, das ist phänomenal


Lieber Minimax, ist leider nicht phänomenal, sondern passiert viel zu oft.
Erstens sind es meistens Quasihersteller (was für ein Unwort), die einfach nur einkaufen und verkaufen.
Und zweitens gab/ gibt es tatsächlich Dinge, die zumindest fragwürdig sind oder gar nicht (richtig) funktionieren.
Es gibt so viele Unterwasservideos, die zeigen, wie toll etwas funktioniert.
Beispiel Method-Feeder: Der Korb soll horizontal aufschlagen, also mit der Bleiseite unten und auch so absinken und am Boden liegen.
Habe mir von Match-Spezialisten sagen lassen, dass es wohl Method-Körbe gibt, die vertikal ins Wasser klatschen, und dann auch vertikal im Boden stehen.
Persönlich könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dass so ein Korb im schlimmsten Fall den Haken unter einem Blei"sarg" begräbt. 
Fangaussichten wären dann praktisch gleich Null.
Manche Dinge wären sooo einfach zu testen, sogar im Büro, z. B. Tragkraft, Durchmesser, etc.
Dann das Heer von Teamanglern, die die Produkte angeblich sooo lange entwickelt und getestet haben.

Ich möchte jetzt auch mitnichten alles schlecht machen, es gibt auch viele positive Sachen, aber halt auch viel zu viele Ausreißer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Dann das Heer von Teamanglern, die die Produkte angeblich sooo lange entwickelt und getestet haben.



Sowieso der größte Unfug. Die meisten Teamangler sind nichts weiter als günstige Werbeeinheiten in Knappschaft der Hersteller. Ich habe mich schon wegen einigen Dingen mit den "vermeintlichen Spezialisten" ausgetauscht, wie wenig Kompetenz und Wissen hinter diesen Herrschaften stecken kann ist Unfassbar. Eine Sitzkiepe macht halt keinen Könner, das ist Status, nichts weiter.

Ansonsten kaufen größere Firmen gerne mal im gleichen Werk ein. Was war ich enttäuscht, weil meine Easy Box von Browning nicht mehr im Sortiment war. Dieses exklusive Teil, nur von Browning vertrieben. Wäre da nicht der Fakt, das Trabucco, Tubertini, Colmic und XYZ genau selbige Anbieten. Das ist einfach nur "Konsumenten an der Nase herumführen"....


----------



## Andal

Da sprichtst du ein großen Wort gelassen aus. Bei vielen Herstellern/Vertreibern ist doch alles erfüllt, wenn der Angler mit einem Kaufbeleg den Laden verlässt. Was der Gruscht dann wirklich zu leisten im Stande ist, juckt keinen mehr. Im Zweifel war halt der Angler zu doof...!


----------



## Andal

Man muss ja nur mal vergleichen, mit welchen minimalen Dingen man gut Fisch fangen kann und was man sich alles kaufen sollte. Das Ergebnis gereicht doch jedem CEO, sich ins Messer zu stürzen!!!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss ja nur mal vergleichen, mit welchen minimalen Dingen man gut Fisch fangen kann und was man sich alles kaufen sollte.



Aber da müssen wir ja auch doch mal ehrlich zugeben -Anwesende ausdrücklich eingeschlossen- das wir da ja auch ganz lustvoll mitmachen. Also ich freu mich immer und reib mir die Hände, wenn ich wieder irgendein kleineres oder größeres Kinkerlitzchen dem freien Markt entreissen konnte und ein neues zuhause in meiner Tacklehöhle bieten kann. Und da bin ich hier sicher nicht der Einzige. Brauchen.. Benötigen.. steht doch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Prinzipiell hast du recht. Ich nutze für meine Angelei ja auch keine wirklich große Ausrüstungsorgien, es ist aber alles genau auf den Zweck abgestimmt und man macht Abstriche, wenn sie Situationen doch mal Wenden.

Beim Matchangeln ist das natürlich der blanke Wahnsinn, allerdings fahren die Herrschaften auch stark Reduziert zum Ansitz beim privaten Vergnügen, wogegen es natürlich auch recht hohle Fritten gibt, die mit 3 Eimern, 2 Futteralen, Raumstation zum Sitzen und sämtlichen anderem Gedönse zum Stippen auf Rotaugen fahren. Das ist wohl wie bei jedem Hobby, Status hier, Status da.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber da müssen wir ja auch doch mal ehrlich zugeben -Anwesende ausdrücklich eingeschlossen- das wir da ja auch ganz lustvoll mitmachen. Also ich freu mich immer und reib mir die Hände, wenn ich wieder irgendein kleineres oder größeres Kinkerlitzchen dem freien Markt entreissen konnte und ein neues zuhause in meiner Tacklehöhle bieten kann. Und da bin ich hier sicher nicht der Einzige. Brauchen.. Benötigen.. steht doch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt



Ich habe die Erfahrung auf Events gemacht, das es durchaus Leute gibt, die Glauben, durch viel und teures Equitment zu gewinnen. Tatsächlich sind es jene, die weniger Können, als vielmehr etwas brauchen, um sicher anderwaltig hervorzuheben. Grundsätzlich muss man aber darauf achten, wie man den Vergleich aufzieht.

Ein Inselangler beim Commercialcup auf 100.000 Euro wird sicherlich einen LKW an Gerät aufbauen, der Freizeitangler braucht das nicht. Ich kaufe mir aber auch alles doppelt und dreifach und habe Spaß daran. Wie nun jeder Angeln mag, ist seine Sache. Mir geht nur diese Profilieren auf den Sack, wenn teures Gerät verwendet wird, man aber trotzdem nicht Angeln kann. Auf Facebook liest du das ja Öfters "ich fahre immer mit Auto voll Gerät los" Unter 300€ kommt mir keine Rute ins Haus" "das Premimumfutter fängt besser" "nur mit dieser Marke hast du Erfolg".

Da fehlt einfach Gehirn.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auf Facebook liest du das ja Öfters "ich fahre immer mit Auto voll Gerät los" Unter 300€ kommt mir keine Rute ins Haus" "das Premimumfutter fängt besser" "nur mit dieser Marke hast du Erfolg".


Ja, das sind so Aussagen... und dann natürlich auch immer mit dem Anspruch auf absolute Wahrheit, geht quasi Hand in Hand. Man muss natürlich auch differenzieren, und sollte nicht aus solchen Beispielen ein implizites "Luxusverbot" für Anfänger oder Gelegenheitsangler ableiten. Übrigens fällt mir hier schon seit Monaten in den Tackleberatungsthreads auf, wie massvoll und zurückhaltend hier im AB beraten wird, auch fehlt es nicht an Akzeptanz für andere Vorschläge etc.. das finde ich ist eine sehr gute Stimmung, ganz anders als die o.g. Beispiele.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Für mich zum Beispiel ist Prinzipiell alles Arbeitsgerät. Viele verschiedene Ruten wie in meinem Falle erfüllen auch alle einen Zweck. Auf Schlamm in 40 Meter Distanz zu Feedern bedeutet auch Abstimmung. Korb darf nicht schwerer sein als 20 Gramm, muss aber Fliegen, da brauchst du Ruten exakt auf den Meter genau balanciert. Du kannst zwar eine Heavy Feeder für alles Verwenden, der Blank würde sich bei solchen Gewichten aber nicht aufladen, ergo fliegt da gar nichts.

So in etwa geht das rein Technisch vom Angeln her durch die Bank. Kurze Ruten wegen Geäst oder der simplen Anforderung kleiner Fische. Kiepe mit Sidetray für saubere Arbeitsschritte, Feederarm wegen Beton (keine Banksticks), verschiedene Körbe und Waggler wegen verschiedener Strategie. Genauso wie eine Stipprute für den Parkteich in der Elbe untergehen würde.

Der Punkt ist: Vielfalt beim Gerät ist toll und sinnig, sich irgendeinen Krempel auf den Angeplatz zu stellen, um nach Außen irgendwie zu wirken, ist einfach knackenhohl. Das ist wie ein Fußpodest an der Kiepe, wozu, wenn der Boden alles andere zulässt? Da hast du die Füße im trockenen, das wars dann aber auch. Es gibt halt Dinge, die gerne genutzt werden, weil man es kann, generell aber braucht man sie oft nicht.

Kurioserweise haben die Leute immer alles dabei, aber selten mehr als 2 Köder? Das werde ich zu Lebzeiten nicht mehr verstehen!


----------



## Andal

Zwei Seelen schlagen ach in unsrer Brust. Aber schleppen müssen wir alles alleine. Und genau da setzt es bei mir an!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Aber schleppen müssen wir alles alleine.


Darum nehme ich nur soviel mit, dass ich zum Angelplatz bzw. Boot nur einmal gehen muss.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Darum nehme ich nur soviel mit, dass ich zum Angelplatz bzw. Boot nur einmal gehen muss.


Beim Stichwort "Boot" muss ich immer an unseren Synchronsalto vom Schliersee denken.


----------



## schomi

Es gibt Angler, die haben ein sogenanntes "Fisch- Gen". Die fangen immer - egal welches Gerät.
Die Angler, die kein "Fisch-Gen" haben versuchen das mit Ausrüstung und "Tackle-Wahn" auszugleichen.
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Minimax

schomi schrieb:


> Es gibt Angler, die haben ein sogenanntes "Fisch- Gen".



Zählt es, wenn man Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen hat?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Zählt es, wenn man Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen hat?



Dein Fußpilz zählt nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dein Fußpilz zählt nicht.


Keine Details bitte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Keine Details bitte



Das muss Minimax klären, ich stehe nicht in der Verantwortung, für seine Füße zu sprechen.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das muss Minimax klären, ich stehe nicht in der Verantwortung, für seine Füße zu sprechen.



Mensch Fantababy, du Tratsche, damals im Yacuzzi hast Du mir versprochen, das das unser kleines Geheimnis bleibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Mensch Fantababy, du Tratsche, damals im Yacuzzi hast Du mir versprochen, das das unser kleines Geheimnis bleibt.



Da ging es doch aber eher um deine mannslangen Achselhaare? Hab ich tatsächlich, wie deine Unterarmfrisur, durcheinander gebracht. Entschuldige, das Geblubber hatte wohl manch Wort verschluckt.


----------



## Tobias85

Schöner Beitrag über den Spekulatius. Ich hätte vermutet, dass große Gebinde von Händler günstiger sind als Spekulatius aus dem Supermarkt. Gut zu wissen, dass es anders ist - und dass ich noch nen Fleischwolf auf dem Dachboden habe. 

Vielleicht kann mir der Kollege Minimax mal ein paar Achselhaar-Frisurentipps zukommen lassen. Ich trage meist seitenscheitelartig, aber ein bisschen mehr Pepp schadet sicher nicht. Nur im Sommer oberkörperfrei auf dem Rad trage ich sie gern offen, sie wehen dann so verführerisch im Fahrtwind...


----------



## hanzz

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir der Kollege Minimax mal ein paar Achselhaar-Frisurentipps zukommen lassen. Ich trage meist seitenscheitelartig, aber ein bisschen mehr Pepp schadet sicher nicht. Nur im Sommer oberkörperfrei auf dem Rad trage ich sie gern offen, sie wehen dann so verführerisch im Fahrtwind...


Hauptsache keine Dreadlocks


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Hauptsache keine Dreadlocks



Genau daran dachte ich, in die Koteletten einfilzen. Eine stylische und praktische Alternative wäre natürlich die Verwendung als Hosenträger.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau daran dachte ich, in die Koteletten einfilzen. Eine stylische und praktische Alternative wäre natürlich die Verwendung als Hosenträger.



Für die Idee gebührt dir der alternative Nobelpeis! Ich werd sie mir jeweils teilen in einen vorderen und einen hinteren Strang, dann je eine Schlaufe an die Enden binden (gut, dass wir als Angler uns da so gut auskennen) und anschließend all meine Hosen vorne und hinten mit zwei Extra-Knöpfen versehen.


----------



## phirania

Aber dann bitte nicht beim nächsten Urwaldgang auch noch anderweilig einsetzen........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag über den Spekulatius. Ich hätte vermutet, dass große Gebinde von Händler günstiger sind als Spekulatius aus dem Supermarkt. Gut zu wissen, dass es anders ist - und dass ich noch nen Fleischwolf auf dem Dachboden habe.



Große Gebinde könnten etwas günstiger sein, ich habe tatsächlich aber keine Angebote zu Säcken ab 10 Kilogramm gefunden. Bei 1 Kilogramm im Fachhandel gehst du oft mit 2,49€ bis 2,99€ raus.

Wenn es nur um den Geruch geht, reicht auch das Gewürz, will man die Bindung mit dem Geschmack oder der unnachahmlichen Note, dann Supermarkt.


----------



## Andal

Großgebinde sind auch immer so eine Sache. Man muss dann auch schon sehr viel rasch verbrauchen, will man kein ranziges, muffiges, oder von Schädlingen heimgesuchtes Zeug zu Hause haben. Eine Tüte Bizwack bei Zeiten ist ja auch keine extreme Ausgabe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Schädlinge sind tatsächlich ein Problem, deswegen bin ich auf Schraubfässern umgestiegen. Die Qualität der Mehle ist bisher, nach 4 Monaten Lagerung, wie gewünscht. Man muss solche Mengen wie von dir erwähnt aber auch verbrauchen können, weswegen ich nicht jedermann das Mischen in größerem Stile empfehlen würde.

Lebensmittelmotten bin ich seit meiner Umstellung auf luftdichte Behältnisse los. Daran hatte ich anfänglich gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## Andal

Und für die Tonnen den Platz. Ich verbrauche so wenig Mehle und Partikel. dass die paar Dosen Pellets und Frühstücksfleisch im Abseitel gar nicht auffallen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich habe ein eingenes Angelzimmer, da passen noch 400 Kilogramm Futter rein, da bin ich guter Dinge. Der Futterverbrauch dürfte bei mir an die 150 Kilogramm bis 200 Kilogramm betragen, weswegen ich auf das Selbstmischen umstieg. Ich verbrauche ja an Mehlen generell bis zu 1,5 Liter pro Session im Schnitt, dazu kommen noch die Partikel.

Bei 150 Angeltagen im Jahr (minimum) ist das aber dann in Relation weder wenig, noch viel. Manche Karpfenangler verklappen das innerhalb von 2 Monaten.........


----------



## Tobias85

Klar, die Verderblichkeit ist natürlich auch ein Aspekt, den man bedenken muss. Umso mehr als Normalangler, der nicht 150 Tage im Jahr auf Friedfisch geht...


----------



## Andal

Man muss auch den grundsätzlichen methodischen Unterschied zwischen FF und mir sehen. Mir, mit vorwiegend englischen Vorbildern, fehlt jede hegefischerische Ambition. Auch wenn unsere Zielfische ziemlich identisch sind, würde man auf der freien Wildbahn von zwei komplett verschiedenen Anglern sprechen wollen. Und genau ist es auch gut so, dass die Palette farbig bleibt!


----------



## Tobias85

Das war auch garnicht auf dich allein bezogen, Andal. Die meisten Ükelaner (mich eingeschlossen*) gehen ja mehr just for fun Angeln und dementsprechend eben nicht so häufig wie Chris. Chris hat ja eigentlich fast keine andere Wahl, als so oft loszuziehen, wenn er sich stetig weiter optimieren möchte.


*wobei ich durch das viele Lesen momentan doch ein wenig Interesse entwickele, in zwei/drei Jahren vielleicht auch mal am Hegefischen im Verein teilzunehmen, aber dann auch eher just for fun und aus Neugier, wie das so ist


----------



## Andal

So habe ich es auch nicht gemeint.

FF betreibt nur eine sehr unterschiedliche Art und Weise des Angeln auf Friedfische, wie ich. Variatio delectat!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Variatio delectat!


Exakt! Daher: Lasst 1000 Blumen blühen!

Genau deswegen freue ich mich auch sehr, am Dienstag abend unseren lieben Kochtopf, der geschäftlich in Berlin zu tun hat, in meiner kleinen Fischerhütte begrüßen und
bewirten zu dürfen, da freue ich mich schon sehr drauf!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich angle nach dem Vorbild des englischen "Matchmans", bin aber per se kein Wettkampfangler durch und durch, dafür bin ich viel zu faul. Meine Taktiken und die Art des Angelns sind einfach Ableitungen dessen, ich limitiere mich aber nicht nach Regeln bei meinem freizeitlichen Vergnügen. Mit 12 bis 15 Wettkämpfen im Jahr bin ich sicherlich etwas frequenter für normaler Verhältnisse, aber nicht so engagiert wie reine Sportsfreunde.

Wie Andal treffend schrieb, angeln wir alle nur recht unterschiedlich mit verschiedenen Motivationen. Nach nunmehr 8 Jahren Hegefischen komme ich auch auf meine Minimum 100 Veranstaltungen, weswegen ich von der anderen Seite aus berichten kann. Das sind 2 komplett verschiedene Welten des Friedfischangelns. Generell mag ich einfach frequentives Selektieren unabhängig der Größe, was schnell den Eindruck erweckt, in die Richtung des Hegeangelns zu driften, dabei ist das einfach nur meine Vorliebe der Fischwaid. Langes Sitzen auf große Fische ist einfach nicht mein Ding, daher diese Tendenz.

Prinzipiell ist das Wettkampfangeln in Deutschland tot, die Zeiten, wo du dir einen Namen machen konntest, sind ohne Bezug zur Szene und enormen Aufwand/Fahrzeiten einfach nicht mehr drin. Zumal ich das reine "Cupfischen" nach vielen Jahren auch nicht mehr als Gradmesser Nummer 1 zum Thema Kompetenz und Können begreife. Das gezogene Los, der Austragungsort, die Fischbestände und Regelungen, sowie viele weitere Konstanten entscheiden bei vielen guten Anglern oft im Vorfeld die Sieger. Weltmeister Scheuermann hatte 2x den Außenplatz gezogen und die Tendenz der Einzelsieger zeigt oft auf, wer gute Nummern aus dem Pott zog.

Ich bin einfach durch und durch ein ganz normaler, erfolgreicher Friedfischangler, immer auf der Suche nach einem besseren Weg bei meinen Instantsessions. Diese Erkenntnisse teile ich mit meinen Mitmenschen. Der Wettstreit untereinander ist toll, das mag sein, ich möchte aber nicht zu dieser "Brut" zählen, welche sich nur über Siege definieren kann und sich in der Geltungssucht verliert, besser zu sein als andere. Das war nie meine Art, wird es auch nie sein. Jeder soll Angeln, wie er möchte. Ich gebe nur weiter, was meine Erfahrung am Wasser aufzeigt.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Exakt! Daher: Lasst 1000 Blumen blühen!
> 
> Genau deswegen freue ich mich auch sehr, am Dienstag abend unseren lieben Kochtopf, der geschäftlich in Berlin zu tun hat, in meiner kleinen Fischerhütte begrüßen und
> bewirten zu dürfen, da freue ich mich schon sehr drauf!



Dann wünsche ich schonmal viel Spaß!


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Nach nunmehr 8 Jahren Hegefischen komme ich auch auf meine Minimum 100 Veranstaltungen, weswegen ich von der anderen Seite aus berichten kann.
> 
> Ich bin einfach durch und durch ein ganz normaler, erfolgreicher Friedfischangler, immer auf der Suche nach einem besseren Weg bei meinen Instantsessions. Diese Erkenntnisse teile ich mit meinen Mitmenschen. Der Wettstreit untereinander ist toll, das mag sein, ich möchte aber nicht zu dieser "Brut" zählen, welche sich nur über Siege definieren kann und sich in der Geltungssucht verliert, besser zu sein als andere. Das war nie meine Art, wird es auch nie sein. Jeder soll Angeln, wie er möchte. Ich gebe nur weiter, was meine Erfahrung am Wasser aufzeigt.


So unterschiedlich kann es kommen. Ich war in 52 Jahren Anglerschaft genau 2 x bei sog. "Pokalfischen" dabei. 1 x mal als Angelnder und 1 x nur als Sehender. Und jedes Mal ging ich mit der Überzeugung nach Hause, "des is oafach nix für'n Vater sein Buam!" 

Nicht das das uninteressant wäre. Weit gefehlt. Diese Mischung aus Ehrgeiz, Hektik, Verbissenheit und Fangneid, die sich bisweilen und bei einzelnen Bahn bricht, sollte man schon mal gesehen haben.

Wenn ich auf eine bestimmte Art fische, was meistens der Fall ist, dann soll es aber auch schon ein nennenswertes Exemplar sein. Nicht für die Galerie, sondern für meine ganz eigene Erinnerung. Nur was die Weitergabe angeht, da sind wir uns wieder sehr ähnlich, denn sonst wären wir nicht hier und würden schreiben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wir haben bei uns der Region auch noch eine Wettkampf-Mentalität von der DDR übernommen, daher habe ich den Luxus stets Events besuchen zu können. Im Herbst 2019 veranstalte ich gar mein eigenes vereinsinternes Feedern. Untereinander Fischen mit einem Ergebnis im Vergleich macht auch Spaß, wenn die grobe Masse es als solches auch gesittet nimmt. Der Austausch danach ist oftmals sehr lehrreich und interessant. Große, reine Sportveranstaltungen (haben wir nimmer viele in Deutschland) sind oft zu Zweckmäßig und Verkrampft, zumal sich die Angler untereinander dermaßen gegenseitig kleinhalten wollen, das es mehr ein Kampf um den eigenen Namen, denn des Sportes ist.

Schaut man sich auf FB an, wann die "Profis" ihre Ergebnisse teilen und wann nicht, weißt du um deren Platzierungen. In England ist das auch ganz anders, in Deutschland ist das einfach eitles Sonnenscheingeschwafel. 

Specimenhunting per se betreibe ich natürlich nicht, wobei ich trotzdem recht große Exemplare rein taktisch überliste. Der Reiz dahinter ist auch gegeben, ich bin aber nicht so sehr darauf erpicht, weil meine "DNA" es einfach nicht hergibt. Natürlich muss ich nach Außen hin für Social Media etc. mal etwas "Messbares" durchlegen, das ist dann aber eher strategischer Natur für meinen Werdegang.

Ansonsten liebe ich das Angeln und die Leidenschaft dahinter. Mir ist das sowas von Latte ob jemand 130 Zentimeter Hechte mehrmals im Jahr fängt. Ich freue mich für ihn, fertig ab. Statussymbole im echten Leben holen mich auch nicht vom Ofen hervor. Du kannst etwas nur machen, wenn du es wirklich liebst.


----------



## Andal

Das A&O ist, dass man das was man tut, mit Freude macht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Sturmböen - Check
Kälte - Check
Regen - Check
Dunkelheit - Check

Zeit Nachtfeedern zu gehen. 

Nachtrag:

Stand 10 Minuten vor der Tür, Regen in Strömen und Sturm. Entscheidung zu Gunsten der Couch gefallen, das wäre mir dann doch zu heftig.


----------



## Inni

Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also ich hatte die Körbe ja auch immer so gefischt. Wenn man aber 2x von verschiedenen Herstellern so was bekommt kommen dann Zweifel ... ^^
> 
> Also ich habe die Wirbel nun mit einer Zange raus gezogen. Die waren schon eingeklebt. Ich hab mal Fischdeal angeschrieben, mal sehen was die dazu sagen. War dieses Angebot:
> https://fischdeal.de/deals/method-set-26062018



Also, ich hatte Fischdeal angeschrieben. Heute Vormittag kam gleich eine Antwort und nach dem Foto schicken wurde sofort das Geld für das Set zurück überwiesen. Das Set selbst kann ich mir behalten. 
Ich hatte dann noch mit dem Kollegen ein paar Zeilen hin und her geschrieben über dies und jenes .... 
Ich muss sagen, super Kundenservice. Kann nicht meckern. Nett und unkompliziert


----------



## MS aus G

Ich konnte es Heute nicht lassen!

Da meine Zeit ja jetzt in der Vorweihnachtszeit sehr limitiert ist, musste ich es heute Nachmittag nochmal versuchen!!!

Heute habe ich mich mal gegen die Weser und für den Vereinsteich entschieden! Es kommen ja auch wieder Tage, wo das Angeln an der Weser nicht möglich ist, deshalb sollte es mal der Teich werden!

Kleine Vorgeschichte dazu: Im Sommer veranstalten wir so ein Juxangeln anderer Vereine aus dem Ort, die mit Angeln nichts am Hut haben. Dafür werden halt knapp 100 Forellen besetzt. Aber wie sich jeder Denken kann haben die in diesem heißen Sommer natürlich nicht gebissen. Das sollte ich noch merken!

Das Wetter? Naja, war alles dabei, was FF schon geschrieben hat! Wind, Regen, (relativ) kalt und dunkel wurde es auch irgendwann!!!

Nichtsahnend, also meinen Platz bezogen und etwas gefüttert. Alsbald gab es auch einen Biss, uui, was war das denn? Kein Karpfen oder Brassen oder Rotauge. Nein so eine olle Forelle vom Sommer! Naja hatte schon gedacht die wären alle verreckt bei dem heißen, trockenen Sommer!!! Weit gefehlt, jetzt waren sie so richtig bei Laune! Es gab nämlich genau 9st. von den Biestern, was natürlich ein ruhiges Friedfischangeln fast unmöglich machte, bei dem Radau den die Brüder machten!!! Aber zu meiner Überraschung gab es dann doch noch eine nette Palette der Vereinsteichbewohner!

Alles keine Riesen, aber es ist doch noch einiges an Fisch in unserem kleinen Teich! Das es, bis auf das Wetter, unglaublich Spaß gemacht hat, brauche ich wohl nicht zu sagen!!!

Herrn Kochtopf und Mr. Minimax wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Spaß beim "Ükeltreffen"!!!

Allen die es auch "wagen" bei dem Wetter natürlich ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

Hahaha,
das ist ja verrückt mit den Forellen! Also ich würd mich nicht beschweren sowas zu erleben. Vielen Dank für den Bericht (und auch den vorigen) und Petri
zu den wirren Regenbognersatzis,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Zu Gewässern mit "Forellen" habe ich ein sehr gespaltenes Verhältnis. Im Alpenraum ist und war das immer gleich ein Grund, das Angeln von Anfang Oktober bis Ende April pausieren zu lassen. Da wurde das Fischen gleich zu einem Halbjahresjob - sehr unbefriedigend!


----------



## MS aus G

Muss ich Dir Recht geben, Andal! Dieser Sommer war ja auch nicht "normal", denn "normal" sind die Forellis nach spätestens einer Woche wieder raus!!! 

Da werde ich wohl in den nächsten Monaten, wenn es an der Weser mal nicht geht, oder gar nichts läuft, noch meinen "Spaß" mit haben!?! Ich brauche die Dinger auch nicht!!! Da aber wohl niemand, außer mir, zu der Jahreszeit, bei dem Wetter angelt, werden das nicht viele mitbekommen haben, das die Biesters jetzt beißen!?! Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nichts gehört, bis jetzt!

Gruß Mario


----------



## A.Schmidt

Mojn Mojn
Mal ne frage zwischendurch 
Habe mir mal ein Päckchen gemischter  Futterkörbe mal besorgt aber mit zwei Modellen kann ich absolut nichts anfangen 
Vielleicht kennt ihr die ja

Die haben beide einmal ne Öse und eine online Durchführung 
Ist sudden Bildern jetzt auch nicht so wirklich gut zu erkennen 

Nach ner halben Stunde Google Suche nichts gefunden 

Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Das sind die HIT-Feeder vom Tschechen Milan Radosevic. Eine etwas andere Bauweise als üblich, so sollen sie aber die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein. Hier hast du die Shop-Seite dazu: https://hitfeeder.ecwid.com/Standard-Series-c29055366


----------



## A.Schmidt

Du bist ein Schatz Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kein Problem.


----------



## Andal

Unsere ersten "Fuadawurzn" (Futterbleie/Futterspiralen) waren selbst gebaut. Aus Olivenbleien und Leitungsdraht.

Im Grunde genommen ist es auch reichlich egal. was das Futter befördert und was es am Boden hält, so lange es nur seinen Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## MS aus G

Aufgrund einer Terminänderung konnte ich heute nochmal los! 

Es wird wohl der Abschluss für das Jahr 2018 sein und der sollte nochmal an der Weser stattfinden!

Der Wasserstand war nochmal etwa 70-80cm gestiegen gegenüber dem letzten Mal! Was mich mal wieder in meine "Hausbuhne" verschlagen sollte!!!

Am Wasser angekommen erstmal die Sahneströmung begutachtet: So geil!!! Das musste doch klappen, naja! 

Also angefüttert und los ging es! Nach etwa 10min. ein Biss, guter Widerstand und ausgeschlitzt! Na toll! Dann passierte erstmal eine weitere halbe Stunde gar nichts mehr! Ein weiterer Biss ging gänzlich ins Leere!!! Gibt es doch gar nicht! Dann wieder eine halbe Stunde nichts mehr, trotz der wunderbaren Bedingungen!!! 

Dann eben eine Buhne tiefer! Das sollte sich als genau richtig erweisen!!!

Auch hier etwas angefüttert, und direkt beim ersten Treiben, Biss und eine sehr gute Hasel von gut 25cm! Der Bann war gebrochen! Es folgte dann in jedem austreiben ein Biss! Allerdings war hier wohl leider der Kindergarten zu Hause! Es kam ein handlanges Rotauge nach dem anderen, 20cm war schon "groß"! Unterbrochen von ein paar kleinen Abwechslungen in Form eines Ükels (für die Jahreszeit und Temperatur doch selten) eine kleine Zährte, 2 Gründlingen, und ein paar Döbel! Kurz vor Schluss erbarmte sich dann doch noch ein etwas besseres Rotauge, so knapp an die 30cm, na jetzt die Besseren? Nein es blieb leider bei der Ausnahme!!!

Alles in allem natürlich ein schöner Weserabschluß für das Jahr 2018!!!

Jetzt steht erstmal die Arbeit im Vordergrund und dann mal schauen, wie das Jahr 2019 beginnt!?!

Grüße Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
"Kostspieliger Glauben" ist ein Fachbegriff aus der Psychatrie und besagt, das ein Glaube umso kostspieliger wird, je irrer das Objekt des Glaubens, man also viel der einem innewohnenden Vernunft aufgeben muß.
Das trifft es beim Angeln schon sehr gut.
Premium Rute, Rolle und Köder - dann läufts auch..!
Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

Hach ist das schön mal wieder im Ükel zu schmökern. Schade das Geomas verschollen zu sein scheint, ich hoffe nach unserem Umzug dies Wochenende wieder ein wenig mehr Zeit für die schönen Dinge des Lebens zu widmen...
Gestern gab es einen halben Ükeltreff da ich eine Dienstreise nutzte um Minimax abends heimzusuchen. Wir waren sogar kurz am Wasser (eine Zigarettenlänge auf einer Spreebrücke) und das befingern des Tackles eines anderen macht in meiner derzeitigen Situation glücklich und wehmütig zugleich...
Ich kann es kaum erwarten die Minimax'schen Gaben (ein Posensträußken) mal am Wasser auszuprobieren und werde dann berichten


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend, schön von dir zu hören!  Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es in Kürze wieder mehr zeit für die schönste Nebensache der Welt - das Angeln - gibt.


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf 
Schön von Dir zu hören und das es mit dem Haus und allem drum und dran geklappt hat. Das mit dem Angeln wird auch wieder.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gestern gab es einen halben Ükeltreff da ich eine Dienstreise nutzte um Minimax abends heimzusuchen.


War ein wunderschöner denkwürdiger Abend, vielen Dank dafür, und besonders für die guten, köstlichen Hessenspezialitäten. Ein carnivores Nikolausfest sozusagen. Von der Ahle Worscht musste ich bereits den Tribut entrichten, aber Ich plane am sturmfreien Wochenende mir heimlich das gute Weckewerk nach allen Regeln der Kunst zuzubereiten und ratzeputz wegzusschnabulieren,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fattony

Ich habe gerade zig hunderte Euros für Angelzeug liegengelassen .. 

Endlich kann es wieder losgehen, das Haus ist fertig und ich bereit! Muss mir nur noch überlegen wo ich mir dieses Jahr die Karte kaufe! 

Habe Lust Plötzen zu angeln - Fantastic Fishings Beiträge haben mich so animiert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Fattony schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade zig hunderte Euros für Angelzeug liegengelassen ..
> 
> Endlich kann es wieder losgehen, das Haus ist fertig und ich bereit! Muss mir nur noch überlegen wo ich mir dieses Jahr die Karte kaufe!
> 
> Habe Lust Plötzen zu angeln - Fantastic Fishings Beiträge haben mich so animiert



Na dann hoffen wir mal, das du einige schöne Silberbarren fangen kannst!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Fattony schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade zig hunderte Euros für Angelzeug liegengelassen ..
> 
> Endlich kann es wieder losgehen, das Haus ist fertig und ich bereit! Muss mir nur noch überlegen wo ich mir dieses Jahr die Karte kaufe!
> 
> Habe Lust Plötzen zu angeln - Fantastic Fishings Beiträge haben mich so animiert


In Niederösterreich ist die Donau doch ein tolles Friedfischrevier und bietet reichlich Abwechslung. Vom Ufer oder Kahn.


----------



## Casso

Also ich muss sagen dass mir dieser Stammtisch hier sehr geholfen hat. Mit den Friedfischen habe ich damals meine anglerischen ersten Schritte gemacht. Später, als ich die Prüfung für den Angelschein abgelegt hatte wurden die Feeder-Ruten sehr schnell gegen Spinn-Ruten eingetauscht und auch der Stuhl kam immer seltener zum Einsatz. Stattdessen standen Kilometer, Spundwände, Gummifische und Wanderschuhe auf dem Programm. Fast alle meine Bekannten können dem Nachstellen auf Friedfische nicht viel abgewinnen. Es sei denn, man möchte sich mal ein Wochenende um die Ohren schlagen, um richtig große Karpfen auf die Abhakmatte zu bekommen. Aber das diese Art (sowohl Fisch als auch Angler) ein Fall für sich ist, dürfte unlängst bekannt sein.

Erst jetzt gerade, beim Lesen der letzten Beiträge und dem Anschauen der vielen Fotos kommen mir meine eigenen Bilder von vor ein paar Jahren wieder ins Gedächtnis. Hach, was war das schön. Als ich mich zusammen mit zwei Freunden an ein Flüsschen gesetzt habe und wir die Ruten aufgebaut hatten. Loten brauchten wir nicht, da sich der ein oder andere Friedfisch immer erbarmen und zum Landgang überreden lassen würde. Ein Einweggrill war oftmals dabei, ein paar Flaschen Bier und alles andere was man eben so benötigt, wenn man einfach mal angeln und die Seele baummeln lassen möchte. Warum nur habe ich dieser Art der Angelei in den letzten Jahren nur so verdammt wenig Beachtung geschenkt?

Woran es auch gelegen haben soll: Ich gelobe Besserung!

Zwar sind wir vor rund 14 Tagen in unser Eigenheim gezogen und haben dementsprechend noch eine Menge zu tun. Und auch das Internet lässt aktuell auf sich warten, weshalb ich mit einem Starter-Paket der Telekom ausgestattet worden bin (mobiler Router inkl. 30 GB Datenvolumen). Aber eines ist ganz sicher: Sobald es die Zeit zulässt werde ich definitiv einen ausgiebigen Ansitz auf Plötze & Co in Angriff nehmen. Dieser Punkt steht auf jeden Fall ganz oben auf meiner To-Do-List! Und eigentlich wollte ich meiner vierjährigen Tochter zu Weihnachten ihre erste Spinn-Rute schenken. Wenn ich mir das alles aber nun etwas genauer durch den Kopf gehen lasse, dann wäre eine schöne Feeder- oder Posen-Rute und ein kleiner Angelkoffer inkl. Zubehör doch etwas passender. Und da sind sie wieder, die Bilder! Nur gut dass wir im Umkreis viele Vereinsgewässer haben an denen man viele Friedfische (und wenn es nur die Kinderstube ist) fangen kann. Wird für die Kurze bestimmt kurzweilig.

Vielen Dank Fantastic Fishing! Für diese Inspiration und für den Thread! Ab jetzt habt ihr auf jeden Fall einen weiteren aktiven Stammtischteilnehmer auf eure Seite gezogen. 

Liebe Grüße
Lasse


----------



## Tobias85

Hallo Lasse,

dann offiziell herzlich Willkommen in unserer kleinen Stammkneipe hier!


----------



## Tobias85

So meine Lieben,

inspiriert durch Andals Icons-of-Angling-Thread würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr so an Basis-Friedfischliteratur zu Hause habt. Der Winter geht jetzt richtig los und damit kommt die perfekte Zeit, sich langsam mal ein paar Grundlagenbücher anzuschaffen und dann hoffentlich voller Begeisterung zu verschlingen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese beiden sind gute Bücher zum Thema:

https://www.booklooker.de/Bücher/Jens-Bursell+Friedfische-Perfekt-angeln/id/A02lrDCd01ZZb?zid=ca89c83deeb0d010c8bae248e62069f8

https://www.booklooker.de/Bücher/Specimen-hunting-group-Dortmund+Das-Kosmos-Buch-Friedfische/id/A02eqXS901ZZR

Dann noch diverse von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck
Posenangeln, Grundangeln, Angeln mit englischen Methoden oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Andal

Jens Bursell "Specimen Hunting".

Zwar viel über Karpfen, aber eben nicht nur. Inklusive einer sehr passionierten Erklärung, was Specimen Hunting überhaupt ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Der erste Link oben muss ne andere Auflage davon sein.

Edit: Oder doch ein anderes Buch? Im von mir verlinkten geht es nur um Friedfische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Casso schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Fantastic Fishing! Für diese Inspiration und für den Thread! Ab jetzt habt ihr auf jeden Fall einen weiteren aktiven Stammtischteilnehmer auf eure Seite gezogen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Lasse



No Problemo!

Solltest du irgendwelche Fragen haben, egal wie Irrsinnig sie dir vorkommen, stell sie! Zur Not per PM.


----------



## Inni

Ich habe mich auch von Fanta anfixen lassen und war vor 2 tagen bei uns im Elbhafen zum Feedern angerückt. Futtermischengen selbst gemacht (Hanf gemalen, eingesalzen, Magi aus dem heimischen Kühlschrank entwendet) und die Tips versucht zu befolgen.
Plötzen + Brassen wollten keine, obwohl der Hafen voll war. Uckeln wollten dann auch nur auf Caster/Made Kombi. Weizen, Mais, Hanf, Reis und einzelne Made wurden ignoriert.
Meine Bissverwertung war grottenschlecht. Ca 3/4 der Bisse versemmelt. Es wurde auch nur zaghaft genuggelt, daher war es für mich sehr schwierig. Ich habe dann auch mal das Vorfach gekürzt, brachte aber keine Besserung. Um 4 bin ich dann abgedackelt ... 
Aber war schon spannend und mal hat was dazu gelernt. 
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...-statusmeldungen.241738/page-550#post-4876551


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Meine Bissverwertung war grottenschlecht. Ca 3/4 der Bisse versemmelt.



Das ist ja erstmal mehr als Positiv zu bewerten, weil die Fische am Platz waren, insofern hast du schon alles richtig gemacht. Das die Brassen jetzt nicht mehr so richtig beißen ist auch keineswegs unnormal, immerhin haben wir Dezember und recht kalte Temperaturen. Mit ein bisschen Erfahrungen, der richtigen Montage und Feingefühl dürfte deine Ausbeute sich definitiv auf ein vorzeigbares Maß steigern.

Die meisten Angler haben jetzt weder Biss noch Fisch, betrachte es von der anderen Seite. Wir sind in der schwierigsten Jahreszeit.


----------



## Fattony

Und da klopft die DHL an der Tür.. Eine Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float in 12" ist es geworden zzgl einer Legales 3000. Mit dieser Kombi sollte doch dem Friedfischzauber nichts mehr im Wege stehen


----------



## Kochtopf

@ tobias85: john wilsons Coarse angling Manuel.

Und habe ich eigentlich "angeln als edle Kunst" erwähnt?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ tobias85: john wilsons Coarse angling Manuel.
> 
> Und habe ich eigentlich "angeln als edle Kunst" erwähnt?


Angeln ist die Leidenschaft, die einen nicht nur gelassen macht, sondern auch nötigenfalls sättigt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So meine Lieben,
> 
> inspiriert durch Andals Icons-of-Angling-Thread würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr so an Basis-Friedfischliteratur zu Hause habt. Der Winter geht jetzt richtig los und damit kommt die perfekte Zeit, sich langsam mal ein paar Grundlagenbücher anzuschaffen und dann hoffentlich voller Begeisterung zu verschlingen.



Hier ein paar empfehlenswerte aus dem Gedächtnis:

Grunert, Grundangelfibel
Wilson, Coarse Fishing Method Manual
Wilson, Catch Chub
Blinker Sammelband, Friedfische
Duffield, Fishing small Rivers and Streams
Eiber, Angelwissen kompakt (Kein Witz!)
Kluwe-Yorck, Posenangeln
Kluwe-Yorck, Bodenblei
Stone, Coarse Fishing

Und ich kann es nicht oft genug betonen:
Venables, Angeln als edle Kunst

Am Allerwichtigsten: Für viele Bundesländer
gibt es Fischatlanten mit Verbreitungskarten etc.
Ich habe die Brandenburgausgabe, dies ist wahrlich meine
Bibel und Roadmap. Möglicherweise gibts was ähnliches für 
Deine Gegend?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier ein paar empfehlenswerte aus dem Gedächtnis:....


Es ist mir ein Fest und ein Ritterschlag zugleich, deine Auflistung anführen zu dürfen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber Andal - es ist aber auch toll, es wirkt trotz deiner bazität sehr britisch und man ist hinterher deutlich klüger als vorher - damit sticht man schonmal 90% der heutzutage rauskommt. Schonmal überlegt es als book on demand rauszubringen damit buchaffine menschen es ins regal stellen können?


----------



## Andal

Daran gedacht habe ich wohl, aber das rentiert sich nicht. Zumal ja mein Talent für die dann bitter notwendigen Illustrationen sehr, sehr übersichtlich ist. Darum steht die "Grundangelfibel" ja auch seit Jahren frei für Jedermann im Netz.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Andal - es ist aber auch toll, es wirkt trotz deiner bazität sehr britisch und man ist hinterher deutlich klüger als vorher - damit sticht man schonmal 90% der heutzutage rauskommt. Schonmal überlegt es als book on demand rauszubringen damit buchaffine menschen es ins regal stellen können?


Ausdrucken, Klemmbindung.... und dann auf ne Gelegenheit zum Signierenlassen hoffen!


----------



## Andal

Dazu kommt auch noch, dass man hierzulande kaum einen Gewinn aus solchen Dingen ziehen kann, ohne sich das eine, oder andere Stück weit selbst zu verkaufen. Alleine wenn ich an die zahlreichen Aufforderungen denke, etwas vergleichbares nachzulegen, dann geht meine Motivation, es auch wirklich zu machen, gegen Null. 

Ich bleibe, was ich bin. Einer der immer mal wieder seinen Senf zum Thema abgibt.


----------



## Minimax

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, jetzt bin ich mal rübergetappt und hab ein bisschen die Buchrücken überprüft. Mir fällt auf, das meine Sammlung zumindest was aktuelle Titel zum Friedfischangeln
angeht, doch etwas schwachbrüstig wirkt. Fällt noch jemandem was neueres, großkalibriges ein?

Oh, und wo wir grade dabei sind: Der heilige Gral wären natürlich die seit Jahren vergriffenen, necronomiconseltenen Bände der *Chub Study Group*. Unbezahlbar, wenn überhaupt zu kriegen. Vielleicht weiss da jemand Rat, ob es da eine *P*reiswerte, *D*urable und *F*erfügbare Möglichkeit gibt, zwinkerzwinker?


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Jungs, habs alles jetzt mal grob überflogen, da sind ja ein paar schöne Werke bei. Ich recherchiere de Tage nochmal detailierter und werd mir dann wohl zwei/drei zu Weihnachten schenken.  

Die Grundangelfibel hab ich schon gelesen, von meiner Seite auch nochmal ein Lob an den Verfasser, hat mir schon sehr geholfen, Andal. 

Und Chris rekrutiert und rekrutiert und rekrutiert...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und Chris rekrutiert und rekrutiert und rekrutiert...



Ich taue auf und pflege das Gerät, währenddessen stimme ich mich Mental auf meine Meisterprüfung ein.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und Chris rekrutiert und rekrutiert und rekrutiert...



Tja, der gute Fantastic weiss halt wie man anfüttert Kurz vor Weihnachten, und die Friedfischer sind am Platz


----------



## Serdo

Schnapp! Und schon häng' ich am Haken...

Nachdem ich nun lange Zeit hier zumeist stiller Leser war, muss ich Euch endlich auch mal ein Lob aussprechen. Ich komme ja eigentlich aus der Raubfischecke (mit diversen Ausflügen ins Karpfenangeln). Tatsächlich kann man da deutliche Unterschiede in der Mentalität zum Friedfischangler feststellen. Die Szene ist wohl auch sehr durch diverse Youtuber befeuert worden in den letzten Jahren, in meinen Augen leider nicht zum Besseren. Es gibt einfach sehr viele Videos mit "Kuck mal, was für eine tolle Stelle, neuer Köder, teure Rute, viele und große Fische. Was bin ich doch für ein cooler Typ!" (Kann ja auch Sinn machen, um die Jugend über das 'Streetfishing' zum Angeln zu bringen...) Bei den Friedfisch-Videos geht es meist gemächlicher zu, die Darsteller sind abgeklärter (und älter) und fast immer gibt es auch gute Tipps. Hier im Forum geht es mit dem Stammtisch aber noch mal ein gutes Stück weiter. Die hier gelebte Kollegialität ist wirklich was Besonderes. 

In diesem Sinne: Kommt gut durch die letzten Tage des Jahres und lasst Euch nicht vom Krampus erwischen!


----------



## Tobias85

Hier scheinen ja doch so einige stille Mitleser unterwegs zu sein, das ist schön. Noch schöner, dass sich in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr davon selbst zu Wort melden.  Vielfalt bringt auch immer wieder neue Impulse mit in den Stammtisch.

Was die Kollegialität im Ükel angeht: Hier sind ja viele gern bis überwiegend auf Weißfisch unterwegs, den es in unseren Gewässern ja meist zu Hauf gibt. Vielleicht resultiert die dadurch oft fehlende Konkurrenzsituation am Wasser einfach in einer entspannteren und hilfsbereiteren Einstellung zu unseren Mitanglern, als es vielleicht unter vorwiegend Raubfischanglern am überfischten Vereinsteich der Fall ist. So würde ich mir das jetzt spontan erklären. So oder so: Ich stimme dir zu, der Ükel ist schon ein besonderer Ort, den ich auch nicht mehr missen möchte... 

Ich finde im Gegensatz zu so einigen anderen Foren (auch hier sind es wieder eher die Raubfischforen) ist das Klima hier im Board aber (inzwischen) sowieso sehr kollegial und umgänglich. Ich bin ja durch Zufall grade hier im Anglerboard gelandet, aber wenn ich mir die Diskussionskultur in andere Foren teilweise anschaue, dann hätte ich auch nirgends anders hingewollt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was die Kollegialität im Ükel angeht: Hier sind ja viele gern bis überwiegend auf Weißfisch unterwegs, den es in unseren Gewässern ja meist zu Hauf gibt. Vielleicht resultiert die dadurch oft fehlende Konkurrenzsituation am Wasser einfach in einer entspannteren und hilfsbereiteren Einstellung zu unseren Mitanglern, als es vielleicht unter vorwiegend Raubfischanglern am überfischten Vereinsteich der Fall ist. So würde ich mir das jetzt spontan erklären.



Ich glaube da kann man viel theoretisieren und konstruieren. Da halte ich nicht viel von. Ich denke, es liegt einfach daran, das wir Friedfischangler die besseren Menschen sind, in Einklang mit uns, der Umwelt und den Mitmenschen.
Und natürlich, das wir die Angelstellen unliebsamer Kollegen jederzeit mit Klosteinen pflastern können. Da entwickelt man frühzeitig subtile Konfliktlösungsstrategien.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kann man viel theoretisieren und konstruieren. Da halte ich nicht viel von. Ich denke, es liegt einfach daran, das wir Friedfischangler die besseren Menschen sind, in Einklang mit uns, der Umwelt und den Mitmenschen.
> Und natürlich, das wir die Angelstellen unliebsamer Kollegen jederzeit mit Klosteinen pflastern können. Da entwickelt man frühzeitig subtile Konfliktlösungsstrategien.



Hätt ich mal mitgewichtelt - ich hätte jetzt genau das richtige Wichtelgeschenk für dich in mindestens zwei verschiedenen Aromen (Lemon und Meeresbrise) ...


----------



## Inni

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich denke, es liegt einfach daran, das wir Friedfischangler die besseren Menschen sind, in Einklang mit uns, der Umwelt und den Mitmenschen.



Ohoh, an dem Punkt bin ich hier raus ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Dein Ironiedetektor ist kaputt


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich denke, es liegt einfach daran, das wir Friedfischangler die besseren Menschen sind, in Einklang mit uns, der Umwelt und den Mitmenschen.





Inni schrieb:


> Ohoh, an dem Punkt bin ich hier raus ...



Herrje.. das hätts doch nicht gebraucht.. (wenn ich jetzt noch einen Kalauer über die Kränkbarkeit von Raubfischeregos bringe, bin  ich vermutlich endgültig der Sheitan..)
Ich meinte es _ironisch, _bitte sei nicht sauer. Ich konnte auf die Schnelle nicht den Zwinker Smilie Finden:


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo
Ich meld mich hier auch mal wieder.
Mitlesen mach ich ja eh regelmässig. 
Heuer jab ich ja mehr auf Friedfisch aufgerüstet.
Floatruten und die neue Bolo begeistern mich immer mehr.
Gerade auch auf Forellen znd Satzkarpfen.
Jetzt war ich letztes Wochenende noch draußen. 
Mann wars da windig.
Erstmal hab ich auf Winterkarpfen gefeedert.
(Hab ja scho kurz im Friedfischthread berichtet.)
Nach ein paar Stunden wechselte ich die zweite Rute auf Pose und warf an den Futterplatz.
Andem merkte ich vorher schon einige Aktivitäten. 
Köder Waren Laubwürmer.
Nach dem ersten Wurf, ging schon die Pose unter .
Ich konnte ca.15 schöne Rotfedern und Rotaugen erwischen die für unser Gewässer schon ordentlich groß sind.
Iner halb einer Srunde haben die gebissen.
Dann war wieder Ruhe.


----------



## feederbrassen

Was habt ihr alle Freizeit das ihr ans Wasser kommt.Ich habe leider im Moment keine Zeit. 
Petri heil alle. 
d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Welch Schicksa


feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle Freizeit das ihr ans Wasser kommt.Ich habe leider im Moment keine Zeit.
> Petri heil alle.
> d



Ich Angel doch für dich mit! Hoffentlich lindert es deinen Schmerz etwas und deine Fischgrößen kriege ich jetzt auch bewältigt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Für mit mit angeln ist zwar nicht so wie selbst zu angeln aber trotzdem danke. 
Ist das ein Kaulbarsch als Köfi. 
Bist auf Quappen aus ?
Fang was.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Für mit mit angeln ist zwar nicht so wie selbst zu angeln aber trotzdem danke.
> Ist das ein Kaulbarsch als Köfi.
> Bist auf Quappen aus ?
> Fang was.



Das war nen Beifang beim Nachtfeedern. Der kleine Teufel hatte sich zwischen die Brassen gestellt und seine Position behauptet. Zu meinem Leidwesen, der Biss an sich war so dermaßen Undercover wie seine Fressorgie auf dem Futterplatz.

Für Quappen war bei uns die letzten Tage noch zu warm. Ich werde mich demnächst daran (erneut) versuchen. Wasser steigt auch langsam, aber sicher.


----------



## Minimax

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich konnte ca.15 schöne Rotfedern und Rotaugen erwischen die für unser Gewässer schon ordentlich groß sind.
> Iner halb einer Srunde haben die gebissen.
> Dann war wieder Ruhe.



Petri! Interessant ist die kurze, konzentrierte Beissphase. Hast Du ne Vermutung woran es lag?


----------



## Forelle74

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri! Interessant ist die kurze, konzentrierte Beissphase. Hast Du ne Vermutung woran es lag?



Nein, vieleicht wisst ihr das.
Sie bissen auch allesamt auf einem Fleck der nicht größer war als ein paar Quardratmeter.
Komischerweise ging woanders nix.
Einmal kam ein größerer und wühlte den ganzen Futterplatz um.
Ist bei uns Typisch für Karpfen.
An der Feeder ging gar nix auf Rotaugen.
Nur der Wurm kurz nach dem Einwurf.
Mit Mais hab ich eine überlisten können, da kamen die Bisse aber mäßig.
Und die Rofedern auf Grund und in der Anzahl haben mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Forelle! Einen ordentlichen Fischzug hast du da hingelegt!

Unser Umzug (bis auf den Angelkeller den ich erfolgreich vor mir her schiebe) ist soweit durch, heute bei dollem Schneetreiben mit Anhängern den Rest rübergeholt.

Aber, um die Kurve zum Ükel zu kriegen:
Meiner Frau sind vor kurzem kleine schwarze Käfer aufgefallen. Eine Google-Suche brachte den Kornkäfer als Tatverdächtigen ins Spiel. Nach Wochenlangen Anschuldigungen ("weil du das Mehl nie zu machst!" -"Ach ja? Wessen scheißangelfutter liegt denn da auf dem Tiefkühlschrank?" Etc.pp.) räumte ich nun mein Lager über dem Eisschrank leer und musste daran denken, dass Weizen ja ein Top Winterköder sein soll aber mein Erfolg damit war doch sehr übersichtlich... angeln war damals ja ein schönes Hobby. Mal gucken vielleicht gehe ich irgendwann mal an die Fulda.
Irritiert nahm ich zur Kenntnis, dass die Anzahl an Käfern größer zu werden schien.
Und dann fand ich IHN.
Loser, trockener Weizen in einer Plastikschale, mit der man sonst Salate an der Salatbar verpackt. Gut, einst waren die Körner trocken. Und lose.
Eine gallertige, verwesende Masse - umgeben von einem Käferpulk - befand sich nun in der Schale, einige halbverweste Körner bestätigten meinen Verdacht, dass dies mal Weizen war.
Würgend untersuchte ich mein Futter und war erleichtert dass es nicht befallen war. Die Schale wanderte in einen kleineren Müllbeutel der Teil eines größeren würde, der in der schwarzen Tonne landete.
Meine Frau, wenige Tage später: "muss das Mehl gewesen sein, seit ich es wegschmeißen musste werden die Käfer weniger "

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es übers Herz bringe  ihr die Wahrheit zu sagen

*ed*
Schreibschwäche halbwegs gerade gezogen


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Forelle! Einen ordentlichen Fischzug hast du da hingelegt!
> 
> Unser Umzug (bis auf den Angelkeller den ich erfolgreich vor mir her schiebe) ist soweit durch, heute bei dollem Schneetreiben mit Anhängern den Rest rübergeholt.
> 
> Aber, um die Kurve zum Ükel zu kriegen:
> Meiner Frau sind vor kurzem kleine schwarze Käfer aufgefallen. Eine Google-Suche brachte den Kornkäfer als Tatverdächtigen ins Spiel. Nach Wochenlangen Anschuldigungen ("weil du das Mehl nie zu machst!" -"Ach ja? Wessen scheißangelfutter liegt denn da auf dem Tiefkühlschrank?" Etc.pp.) räumte ich nun mein Lager über dem Eisschrank leer und musste daran denken, dass Weizen ja ein Top Winterköder sein soll aber mein Erfolg damit war doch sehr übersichtlich... angeln war damals ja ein schönes Hobby. Mal gucken vielleicht gehe ich irgendwann mal an die Fulda.
> Irritiert nahm ich zur Kenntnis, dass die Anzahl an Jägern größer zu werden schöne.
> Und dann fand ich IHN.
> Loser trockener Weizen in einer Plastikschale mit der man sonst Salate an der Salatbar verpackt. Gut, einst waren die Körner trocken. Und lose.
> Eine gallertige, verwesende Masse - umgeben von einem Käferpulk - befand sich in der Schale, einige halbverweste Körner bestätigten meinen Verdacht.
> Würgend untersuchte ich mein Futter und war erleichtert dass es nicht befallen war. Die Schale wanderte in einen kleineren Müllbeutel der Teil eines größeren würde, der in der schwarzen Tonne landete.
> Meine Frau: "muss das Mehl gewesen sein, seit ich es wegschmeißen musste werden die Käfer weniger "
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es übers Herz bringen ihr die Wahrheit zu sagen



Manchmal ist es besser, einfach zu schweigen. Bedenke die Konsequenzen, die es auf die Genehmigung künftiger Futtervorräte haben kann.

Manchmal ist es echt widerlich, was man so wiederfindet, aber welcher Angler kennt das nicht...


----------



## Kochtopf

Naja hier, in der Granja del Potto, ist Platz kein Problem (und ich habe jetzt einen eigenen Kühlschrank mit gefrierfach)


----------



## Forelle74

Ich glaub auch das schweigen besser ist.
Kommt darauf an wie tolerant deine Frau ist.
Ich hab einn kleinen Platz im Kühlschrank wo angelköder reindürfen.
In so eine Plastikbox.
@Tobias ich glaub jeder hat schonmal
Was vergammeln lassen.

Ich bin an einen sonnigen Nachmitag mal in mein Auto gestiegen und hab mich gewundert was da so riecht.
Ich hab das Auto kurz durchsucht und nix gefunden.
Nach 3Tagen war der Geruch unerträglich.
Ich hab an der Tanke fast das Auto zerlegt.
Im Unteren Kofferaumboden bemerkte ich eine kleine Tüte Fischinnereien.
Die ist mir wohl beim Ausräumen nach dem Angeln da runtergerutscht.
Weil ich da drunten auch was deponiert hatte.


----------



## Fynn_sh

Moin



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hier scheinen ja doch so einige stille Mitleser unterwegs zu sein, das ist schön. Noch schöner, dass sich in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr davon selbst zu Wort melden.



auch ich werde mich an dieser Stelle mal als stiller Mitleser outen. 

Warum still? 
Meine aktive Friedfischzeit liegt inzwischen gute 10 Jahre zurück (damals sogar recht erfolgreich!), dann kam ein ganz klarer Cut und seitdem habe ich nie wieder eine Feederrute oder Stippe in der Hand gehabt. Meine zwischenzeitlichen Beifänge waren vor allem Brassen und große Alande, die ich beim Bachforellenfischen und teilweise auch beim Lachs- und Meerforellenfischen an die Fliege bekam. 

Nun lese ich hier seit sicher 6 Monaten mit und langsam kommt der Drang einen Schritt "back to the roots" zu gehen und mich mit einer leichten Winklepicker an einen unseren zahlreichen kleinen Seen zu setzen. 
Mal schauen, wie sich dieser Drang entwickelt. 

Viele Grüße!
Fynn


----------



## Tobias85

Bei mir waren es öfter mal Tupperdosen mit Mais, die ich beim ausräumen schnell irgendwo hingepackt und vergessen habe. Wenn dann nach zwei Wochen ein süßlich-ranziger Geruch durchs Zimmer schleicht, den man aber erstmal nicht zu lokalisieren vermag, dann ist das schon ziemlich fies. Noch fieser ist es, dann die Tupperdosen heimlich reinigen zu müssen und zurück in den Schrank zu schmuggeln...


----------



## Tobias85

Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> auch ich werde mich an dieser Stelle mal als stiller Mitleser outen.
> 
> Warum still?
> Meine aktive Friedfischzeit liegt inzwischen gute 10 Jahre zurück (damals sogar recht erfolgreich!), dann kam ein ganz klarer Cut und seitdem habe ich nie wieder eine Feederrute oder Stippe in der Hand gehabt. Meine zwischenzeitlichen Beifänge waren vor allem Brassen und große Alande, die ich beim Bachforellenfischen und teilweise auch beim Lachs- und Meerforellenfischen an die Fliege bekam.
> 
> Nun lese ich hier seit sicher 6 Monaten mit und langsam kommt der Drang einen Schritt "back to the roots" zu gehen und mich mit einer leichten Winklepicker an einen unseren zahlreichen kleinen Seen zu setzen.
> Mal schauen, wie sich dieser Drang entwickelt.
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> Fynn



Immer ran da, wenn die Leidenschaft ruft!  Darf man fragen, wieso es zu so einem harten Cut kam?


----------



## Fynn_sh

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Immer ran da, wenn die Leidenschaft ruft!  Darf man fragen, wieso es zu so einem harten Cut kam?



Klaro 
Bei uns gab es damals keine richtige Karpfenszene und auch keine Szene, die auf englische Art Friedfische beangelt hat. Friedfischangeln beschränkte sich großteils auf verschiedene Veranstalungen (Hegeangeln, Wettkampfangeln, Vergleichsangeln...name it as you want to name it!). Vor 10 Jahren war ich ziemlich genau 18 Jahre alt und der Sprung von den Jugenveranstaltungen, die mir extrem viel Spaß bereiteten, auf die Erwachsenenveranstaltungen stand an. 
Ich habe 2 Veranstaltungen bei den "Erwachsenen" mitgefischt und festgestellt, dass es sich bei den Mitanglern großteils um das Klischee Angler handelt, mit dem man absolut nichts zu tun haben möchte. 
Brassen wurden im Knick entsorgt, jede Schleie abgeschlagen, Saufen stand an erster Stelle ... Auf gut deutsch gesagt: "Die Erwachsenensparte des Vereins, Kreisverbandes und Landesverbandes bestand zu 90% aus Asis!" 
Darauf hatte ich keine Lust und habe mich dann voll auf die anderen Facetten des Hobbys konzentriert. In meinem Fall: Meerforellenfischen, Brandungsangeln und Spinnfischen auf Zander und Barsch.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich in meiner Region noch einen ziemlich guten Bachforellenfluss entdeckt und die Lachsangelei in Dänemark lieben gelernt.


----------



## Tobias85

Naja, da wäre wohl vielen die Lust vergangen. Aber du musst dich ja nicht mit denen beschäftigen. Beschäftige dich lieber mit uns und geh wieder mal Friedfischangeln.


----------



## Fynn_sh

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber du musst dich ja nicht mit denen beschäftigen.



Wie gesagt - ist 10 Jahre her, seit 10 Jahren bin ich nicht mehr Mitglied im Verein und das Friedfischtrauma ist längst überwunden


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde es interessant von Szene zu sprechen (falls das sarkastisch rüber kommen sollte - dem ist nicht so!), und dass ihr vorhanden oder nicjt vorhabden sein so einfluss auf die angelei von jemanden nehmen kann. ich habe hier in Nordhessen ziemlich genau zwei Leute mit denen ich angeln gehe und habe mich im Internet bzw Ükel zum Liebhaber des englischen Friedfischangelns "radikalisiert", meine Gang kann damit wenig anfangen aber das ist ok so.


----------



## Fynn_sh

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant von Szene zu sprechen (falls das sarkastisch rüber kommen sollte - dem ist nicht so!), und dass ihr vorhanden oder nicjt vorhabden sein so einfluss auf die angelei von jemanden nehmen kann. ich habe hier in Nordhessen ziemlich genau zwei Leute mit denen ich angeln gehe und habe mich im Internet bzw Ükel zum Liebhaber des englischen Friedfischangelns "radikalisiert", meine Gang kann damit wenig anfangen aber das ist ok so.



Als Jugendlicher denkt man möglicherweise anders drüber. 
Der Blick über den Tellerrand ohne eigene Mobilität und Internet ist halt doch erheblich eingeschränkt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wie gesagt: war nicht boshaft gemeint (und ich vergesse manchmal dass es eine Welt vor Google gab)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie sich dieser Drang entwickelt.
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> Fynn



Na hoffentlich endet dieser Drang mit einem schönen Fisch am Winkelpicker.


----------



## rippi

Ich muss mich nun auch mal zu Wort melden: LANG LEBE DER ASSI-ANGLER! Denn dieser ist der beste.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, nun werde ich zum zweiten Mal den Anbieter Ende 2019 wechseln. Gefühlt ist der ganze Prozess einer Internetseite/Blog wie eine kleine Evolution, man verlässt die See krauchend noch mit Flossen und lernt zu gehen.........


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gefühlt ist der ganze Prozess einer Internetseite/Blog wie eine kleine Evolution, man verlässt die See krauchend noch mit Flossen und lernt zu gehen.........



Ach komm schon, betrachte ich Deine Seite würde ich sagen: du bist bereits beim Feuer und komplexer Flinttechnologie und stehst kurz vor Ackerbau und Viehzucht. Und danach kommt die Metallverarbeitung in Form von Filmclips.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, betrachte ich Deine Seite würde ich sagen: du bist bereits beim Feuer und komplexer Flinttechnologie und stehst kurz vor Ackerbau und Viehzucht. Und danach kommt die Metallverarbeitung in Form von Filmclips.



Es ist schlicht simpelster Natur. Ich beherrsche das Schreiben für Google perfekt, problematisch ist nur, das WIX auf Java basierend rein technischer Natur dir einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Meine frohe Kunde und Berichte werden nicht gelesen, wenn sie sich in Google nicht festsetzen. Der Java-Krams ist auch ein Ressourcenfresser außerhalb jeder Konkurrenz. Etwa 70% der Nutzlast (Datenvolumen) einer Seite rühren vom Anbieter und seiner Plattform her, was absolut Fragwürdig erscheint, gerade im Bezug auf SEO.

Google tut sich auch verdammt schwer sich durch den Code zu wühlen, dazu noch viele kleinere Dinge (dem User verborgen) wie Bild-Urls, welche kryptisch dargestellt werden. Suchmaschinen lieben Bilder mit einem Dateinamen, der sich passend zum Keyword verhält oder Allgemein ein Ansatzpunkt zum Thema ist. WIX macht aus meiner Eingabe aber einen kryptischen, nicht nachvollziehbare URL, somit geht dir wieder Substanz verloren. Auch ist WIX nicht responsive, was weniger Schlimm ist, aber Punkte kostet.

Der Google-Crawler tut sich schwer, die SEO Hausaufgaben des Anbieters werden nur Mangelhaft erfüllt, es ist verdammt Teuer im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern und On Top kannst du weder Backups anlegen, noch kannst du verhindern, wenn sie etwas verändern und Nachteile entstehen. Die neuen installierten Features musst du quasi annehmen, diese Blähen den Code nur noch weiter auf, Ergo sinkt die Geschwindigkeit zusätzlich. Geht der Anbieter bsp. Pleite, ist von heute auf morgen auch alles weg, nichts liegt per se in meiner Hand.

Unterm Strich: Ich brauche eine technisch saubere, für Google freundliche und liebenswerte Plattform ohne viel Schnick Schnack. Das Herzstück meiner Arbeit sind die Inhalte und ich lasse mich nicht durch "Technologie" ausbremsen.

Ich hoste selber und realisiere jetzt einen Wordpress-Blog, wodurch zu 100% meine Artikel dann in Zukunft auf Seite 1 der Serps stehen, ich meine Berichte an den Mann kriege und später ideale Möglichkeiten habe mich auch Werbetechnisch zu veredeln. Ich habe alles in meiner Hand, spare kosten, verliere aber flexibilität und Funktionalität, weil ich natürlich kein HTML kann, aber die Themes (Wordpress-Layouts to Go) sind ausgefeilt genug um sich auf die Kernelemente zu beschränken. Gelernt habe ich, das ohnehin 90% des Interesses der Content ist, also kann ich mich auch darauf beschränken.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *Es ist schlicht simpelster Natur*(...)
> 
> WIX Java Nutzlast Plattform SEO Code Bild-Urls Keyword WIX URL responsive Punkte Crawler SEO Backups Features Code Plattform hoste Wordpress-Blog Serps HTML Themes Wordpress-Layouts Content
> 
> (...)



klaro, simpler geht's nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Oh, da hast du natürlich recht, einfacher Formuliert:

WIX erfüllt die Anforderungen für eine Internetseite, im Sinne einer Präsenz. Alles darüber hinaus, reicht nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Scouting für kommende Missionen:


----------



## Tobias85

Beim ersten Bild könnte man meinen, du hast es jetzt auf die Kormorane abgesehen 

Ist das das Biberdamm-Flüsschen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos Kormoran - auf einem Lehrgang neulich saß ich neben einem jagenden und angelnden Kollegen der das Maximum rausgeholt hat: Kormoran vom Baum am (eigenen) Gewässer geschossen- und zwei Schwarzangler sind aus dem Busch unter dem Baum gebrochen und sind stiften gegangen. Ich musste sehr grinsen als er das erzählte ^^


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich musste sehr grinsen als er das erzählte ^^



Ich wette, hätte er die Schwarzangler über den Haufen geschossen, wär der Kormi ganz cool sitzen geblieben...

@Fantastic Fishing : Schön auch mal in Schwarzweiss. Ist auch ne gute Photoübung, wenn man mal die Farben rausläßt, kann man sich auch gut über Bildausschnitt, Perspektive, Licht klarwerden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Beim ersten Bild könnte man meinen, du hast es jetzt auf die Kormorane abgesehen
> 
> Ist das das Biberdamm-Flüsschen?



Das ist nen kleiner Graben, der im kleinen Fluss nicht unweit mündet. Der Moddertanger mündet im Tanger, der Tanger mündet in der Elbe. Die Stadt heißt? Tangermünde! 

Biber hast du hier überall, wir haben eigentlich jede nur denkbare Tierart auf irgendeinem Baum oder an irgendeiner Stelle. Vom Silberreiher bis zum Wolf.



Minimax schrieb:


> I
> Schön auch mal in Schwarzweiss. Ist auch ne gute Photoübung, wenn man mal die Farben rausläßt, kann man sich auch gut über Bildausschnitt, Perspektive, Licht klarwerden.



Einfach rumspielen und sehen was passiert. Try and Error bringen immer gute Resultate. 

Nachtrag zum Graben: Der hat aber kein Wasser mehr, nur noch auf kleinen Teilstücken, weil ein Biber (welch Wunder) kurz vor der Mündung zugebaut hat. Jetzt liegt fast alles Trocken, dahinter liegt die Kormorankolonie.


----------



## Tobias85

Das Ding heisst wirklich Moddertanger!?

So Jungs, ich ziehe los und ärgere die Rotaugen...hoffentlich ärgern sie nicht mich 


Edit: Dqs mit den Fotos vom Smartphone muss ich nochmal in Ruhe testen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das Ding heisst wirklich Moddertanger!?



Jep! Das schon länger, als ich denken kann. Ich war nur erstaunt, wie flach der kleine Graben wirklich ist. Dieses Jahr durfte ich es dann sehen, weil ja kein Wasser mehr drin ist. 60 Zentimeter bei normalem Wasserstand, manche Teilbereiche kommen vielleicht mit Ach und Krach auf 80 Zentimeter bis 100 Zentimeter.

Ich wollte dort schon längst geangelt haben, aber der Sommer samt des Bewuchses machten mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Interessanterweise konnte ich etwas fischiges lokalisieren, ohne erkannt zu haben, was es war. Als ich Bilder schoss, flüchtete kurz hinter dem Ufer etwas, wirbelte den Boden recht stark auf.

Da ist definitiv noch Leben drin, nur: Flachwasser bis kein Wasser, dahinter der Hort einer Armee von schwarzer Vögel. In Kombination nicht gerade Ideal. Vielleicht probiere ich es demnächst einfach mal aus, mal schauen ob etwas an den Haken geht. Früher gab es dort viele Schleien!



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Edit: Dqs mit den Fotos vom Smartphone muss ich nochmal in Ruhe testen...



Viel Erfolg mit dem Weizen!


----------



## Tobias85

Gemessen an unseren Bächen hier ist das trotzdem schon ein großer Strom! 

Gefangen hab ich nichts, hatte aber immerhin zwei Bisse auf Curry-Made und ein Fisch hing glaube ich sogar kurz. Dann wurde es mir aber langsam zu kalt. War auch alles nicht optimal heute: Wirbel vergessen, Handschuhe vergessen, Ommas Wollsocken vergessen, Taschenlampe vergessen, Schere vergessen...aber hey, ich habs wenigstens probiert.

Sollte Testangeln für Weihnachten werden und viel Zeit hatte ich ja auch nicht, deshalb hab ich die Stelle heut nicht gewechselt. Am anderen Ende schwammen die Kormorane, wahrscheinlich ist da aktuell mehr Fisch zu holen. Außerdem wirds ja die Tage eh erstmal wieder Frühling, dann sind die Fische auch wieder aktiver


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gemessen an unseren Bächen hier ist das trotzdem schon ein großer Strom!
> 
> Gefangen hab ich nichts, hatte aber immerhin zwei Bisse auf Curry-Made und ein Fisch hing glaube ich sogar kurz. Dann wurde es mir aber langsam zu kalt. War auch alles nicht optimal heute: Wirbel vergessen, Handschuhe vergessen, Ommas Wollsocken vergessen, Taschenlampe vergessen, Schere vergessen...aber hey, ich habs wenigstens probiert.
> 
> Sollte Testangeln für Weihnachten werden und viel Zeit hatte ich ja auch nicht, deshalb hab ich die Stelle heut nicht gewechselt. Am anderen Ende schwammen die Kormorane, wahrscheinlich ist da aktuell mehr Fisch zu holen. Außerdem wirds ja die Tage eh erstmal wieder Frühling, dann sind die Fische auch wieder aktiver



Cool, auch ohne Fisch und mit vergessener Hose, wer´s ans Wasser schafft, ist dieser Tage über jede Kritik erhaben. Folge den Kormoranen, das hat letzten Winter bei bitterem Frost meine Schneiderserie durchbrochen: Die Plötzenteiche waren tot, lediglich in einer Bucht, in der die Vögel dicht in den Bäumen sassen, konnt ich dann noch eine hochwillkommene Klein(st)plötzenschule anzapfen,
hg 
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gemessen an unseren Bächen hier ist das trotzdem schon ein großer Strom!
> 
> Gefangen hab ich nichts, hatte aber immerhin zwei Bisse auf Curry-Made und ein Fisch hing glaube ich sogar kurz. Dann wurde es mir aber langsam zu kalt. War auch alles nicht optimal heute: Wirbel vergessen, Handschuhe vergessen, Ommas Wollsocken vergessen, Taschenlampe vergessen, Schere vergessen...aber hey, ich habs wenigstens probiert.
> 
> Sollte Testangeln für Weihnachten werden und viel Zeit hatte ich ja auch nicht, deshalb hab ich die Stelle heut nicht gewechselt. Am anderen Ende schwammen die Kormorane, wahrscheinlich ist da aktuell mehr Fisch zu holen. Außerdem wirds ja die Tage eh erstmal wieder Frühling, dann sind die Fische auch wieder aktiver



Ich würde mich bei der Ausbeute oder OF nicht irritieren lassen. Winterangeln egal welcher Ausführung an natürlichen Gewässern in unseren Breitengraden ist schwer. Man orientiert sich da gerne an recht starke Angler. Schlimmer wird es, wenn man den Blick über die Grenze nach Holland richtet, wo dieser Tage die Meldungen der Teamangler stammen. Die Jungs sind da den Kormoranen nicht unähnlich. Wo nicht viel Fisch ist oder mehr als nur 0815 verlangt wird, sieht man sie nicht.

Du musst jetzt einfach zusehen, das du die Schwärme lokalisiert. Am schwarzen Vogel hast du die beste Orientierung doch schon gefunden.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Folge den Kormoranen





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Am schwarzen Vogel hast du die beste Orientierung doch schon gefunden.



Hahaha, mystische Geischtesverwandschaft!


----------



## Tobias85

Ne, ich mach mir da gar keine illusorischen Vorstellungen. Wenn ich in ein paar Stunden 5 Fische landen sollte, dann bin ich schon total happy 

Die Mistviecher habe ich leider erst realisiert, als ich schon alles aufgebaut, ausgelotet etc hatte und da wars schon am dämmern, da wollte ich nicht mehr um den halben See ziehen. Außerdem hat mich irritiert, dass sie über dem riesigen, nur 2m tiefen (derzeit vielleicht 1,5m) Plateau zu schwimmen schienen. Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen nachmittag nochmal dahin.


----------



## Tobias85

Achja, du schuldest mir noch ein WLAN-Kabel für das Suchbild mit den Kormoranen!


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist nen kleiner Graben, der im kleinen Fluss nicht unweit mündet. Der Moddertanger mündet im Tanger, der Tanger mündet in der Elbe. Die Stadt heißt? Tangermünde!
> 
> Biber hast du hier überall, wir haben eigentlich jede nur denkbare Tierart auf irgendeinem Baum oder an irgendeiner Stelle. Vom Silberreiher bis zum Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> Einfach rumspielen und sehen was passiert. Try and Error bringen immer gute Resultate.
> 
> Nachtrag zum Graben: Der hat aber kein Wasser mehr, nur noch auf kleinen Teilstücken, weil ein Biber (welch Wunder) kurz vor der Mündung zugebaut hat. Jetzt liegt fast alles Trocken, dahinter liegt die Kormorankolonie.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317545
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317546
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317547




Sieht nach einem guten Schleien Gewässer aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ne, ich mach mir da gar keine illusorischen Vorstellungen. Wenn ich in ein paar Stunden 5 Fische landen sollte, dann bin ich schon total happy
> 
> Die Mistviecher habe ich leider erst realisiert, als ich schon alles aufgebaut, ausgelotet etc hatte und da wars schon am dämmern, da wollte ich nicht mehr um den halben See ziehen. Außerdem hat mich irritiert, dass sie über dem riesigen, nur 2m tiefen (derzeit vielleicht 1,5m) Plateau zu schwimmen schienen. Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen nachmittag nochmal dahin.



Könnte ein Raubzug auf Barsche gewesen sein, müssen nicht zwingend Weißfische sein. Die Fische stehen aber nicht permanent tief, sie ziehen bei der Suche auf Nahrung durchaus auch flachere Areale vor.

Im Winter machen sie nur weniger Strecke, weshalb man auf den ein oder anderen Schwarm warten muss. Trotzdem fressen sie und sind aktiv, aber auf kürzeren Wegen und zeitlich kleinerem Rahmen. Wer schnell Satt ist, frisst auch weniger! 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achja, du schuldest mir noch ein WLAN-Kabel für das Suchbild mit den Kormoranen!



Schicke ich dir sofort!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Schön auch mal in Schwarzweiss. Ist auch ne gute Photoübung, wenn man mal die Farben rausläßt, kann man sich auch gut über Bildausschnitt, Perspektive, Licht klarwerden.



Naja....das kann / sollte man sich auch so  S/W hat mehr damit zu tun möglichst gute Grauabstufungen zu bekommen und darauf zu achten. "Schult" auch mehr das Sehen von Kontrasten etc.

FF: Der Fluss / Graben sieht gut aus. Da sind sicher auch schöne Aale drin im Sommer.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Könnte ein Raubzug auf Barsche gewesen sein, müssen nicht zwingend Weißfische sein. Die Fische stehen aber nicht permanent tief, sie ziehen bei der Suche auf Nahrung durchaus auch flachere Areale vor.
> 
> Im Winter machen sie nur weniger Strecke, weshalb man auf den ein oder anderen Schwarm warten muss. Trotzdem fressen sie und sind aktiv, aber auf kürzeren Wegen und zeitlich kleinerem Rahmen. Wer schnell Satt ist, frisst auch weniger!
> 
> 
> 
> Schicke ich dir sofort!



Wer schnell satt ist, ja...da muss ich mich noch rantasten, wieviele Maden/Weizen ein Futterkörbchen verträgt, ohne dass es zu sehr sättigt. Achja: Isolierband zum Drahkorb abkleben hab ich auch vergessen.. 

Das Kabel kannste mir auch per PN schicken, druck ich mir dann aus...


----------



## Kochtopf

Was Fotografie angeht macht sich geomas' fehlen schmerzlichst bemerkbar im Ükel. Er war schon so eine Art konifere auf dem Gebiet


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem guten Schleien Gewässer aus.



In meiner Kindheit war ich dort mal für einen Ausflug. Ich konnte an einem aufgestautem Bereich, genau unter der Komorankolonie, richtig gute Schleien sehen. Das ganze sah damals wie ein Dschungle/Sumpf aus, in Mitten von Kronen diverser Bäume. Alle Bäume sind jetzt tot, liegen kaputt daneben. Das Gewässer habe ich vor Wochen mit dem Hund besucht, es riecht nach Tot. Möglicherweise gibt es dort noch Schleien, aber unter den Augen der Kormoranen, keiner Fluchtmöglichkeit, schwer vorstellbar. Nach links ein Biberdamm, nach Rechts kein Wasser, in der Mitte der Tod mit schwarzen Flügeln.



D1985 schrieb:


> Naja....das kann / sollte man sich auch so  S/W hat mehr damit zu tun möglichst gute Grauabstufungen zu bekommen und darauf zu achten. "Schult" auch mehr das Sehen von Kontrasten etc.
> 
> FF: Der Fluss / Graben sieht gut aus. Da sind sicher auch schöne Aale drin im Sommer.



Den Graben hab ich mir auch extra für "Aale im Graben" aufgehoben. Dort fängst du schon die ein oder andere Schlange. Wird halt weniger beangelt, weil kaum Komfort, keine Autoanfahrt, recht viel Schlamm Dreck. Ideal für mich, für 99% der Kollegen nicht das gemachte Nest.

Im Frühling werde ich dort Nachts mit Sicherheit ansitzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wer schnell satt ist, ja...da muss ich mich noch rantasten, wieviele Maden/Weizen ein Futterkörbchen verträgt, ohne dass es zu sehr sättigt. Achja: Isolierband zum Drahkorb abkleben hab ich auch vergessen..
> 
> Das Kabel kannste mir auch per PN schicken, druck ich mir dann aus...



Um etwas zu sättigen, muss es erstmal bei dir auf dem Futterplatz sein. 

Im Hafen habe ich beim Nachtfeedern, trotz Winter, richtig aggressiv gefüttert, eher wie im Frühling. Das hielt die Brassen/Rotaugen nicht davon ab, weiter zu fressen. Den Weizen gab ich direkt ins Futter, bestimmt 150 Gramm auf 1 Liter. Dann kannst du Bequeme durchwerfen und musst nicht Nachts irgendwelche Verrenkungen machen.

Allerdings habe ich nur 500 ML an Futter verbraucht, was natürlich sehr dezent ist. Wenige Würfe, aber dafür doch eine gehaltvolle Präsentation. Gewöhn dir einfach an: Defensiv anfangen, sich mit den Bissen beim Füttern steigern. Gerade im Winter ist das Gold wert. Gehts auf Brassen in Massen, kann man ab Start schon 10 Körbe mit viel Zeugs durchlegen, im Winter eher 3 Körbchen und dann schauen, was passiert!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> zwei Bisse auf Curry-Made



das finde ich interessant, ich bin ja bekennender Curry-Gläubiger (und ironischerweise auch -Hasser). Hast Du beim Köderwechsel abschätzen könne, ob das Zeugs an den Maden hält? und bringt der scharfe Staub die Tierchen um oder krabbeln sie weiter?


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Hafen habe ich beim Nachtfeedern, trotz Winter, richtig aggressiv gefüttert, eher wie im Frühling. Das hielt die Brassen/Rotaugen nicht davon ab, weiter zu fressen. Den Weizen gab ich direkt ins Futter, bestimmt 150 Gramm auf 1 Liter. Dann kannst du Bequeme durchwerfen und musst nicht Nachts irgendwelche Verrenkungen machen.



Aber sicher war der Weizen dann der einzige Partikel im Futter nehme ich an? Ich hatte ja nach deinem Hinweis geschrotete Leinsamen mit drin, auch etwa in der Größenordnung. Wobei die ja auch nicht so sättigen sollen...

Ich hab grad arge Lust, nochmal eben zum Kanal rüberzufahren, aber ich bin immernoch durchgefroren, also wars das wohl für heute ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber sicher war der Weizen dann der einzige Partikel im Futter nehme ich an? Ich hatte ja nach deinem Hinweis geschrotete Leinsamen mit drin, auch etwa in der Größenordnung. Wobei die ja auch nicht so sättigen sollen...
> 
> Ich hab grad arge Lust, nochmal eben zum Kanal rüberzufahren, aber ich bin immernoch durchgefroren, also wars das wohl für heute ^^



Jup, den Weizen habe ich den Fischen alternativlos angeboten, um sie garnicht auf andere Dinge einzustellen. Das hat auch recht gut funktioniert, bis zu jenem Moment, wo ich Pinkies zusätzlich beifütterte. Schnell wurde das Korn liegen gelassen, weil Eiweiße halt höher im Kurs stehen. Das ist immer die Gefahr, wenn man recht breit alles Kreuz und Quer wie ein Büffet aufbaut, dann musst du halt auch mit dem Hakenköder rotieren und schauen was die Fische wollen.

Die Biester sind ja nach wie vor wählerisch, eine Erfahrung, die ich jetzt schon des Öfteren machen durfte.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> das finde ich interessant, ich bin ja bekennender Curry-Gläubiger (und ironischerweise auch -Hasser). Hast Du beim Köderwechsel abschätzen könne, ob das Zeugs an den Maden hält? und bringt der scharfe Staub die Tierchen um oder krabbeln sie weiter?



Ich hatte die Maden heute morgen vorbereitet, so 1-2 EL Maden und 1 TL Curry, also recht ordentlich. Dann konnten sie den ganzen Tag drin rumlaufen und das Aroma aufnehmen. Gekillt hat es sie auf jeden Fall nicht, die waren genauso munter wie ihre faden Kollegen. Nach 5-10 Minuten im Wasser konnte ich tatsächlich keinen wirklichen Geruch mehr feststellen, aber da ist die Frage, ob die Rotaugen das nicht doch noch riechen. Außerdem spekuliere ich darauf, dass wenn Fische da sind und fressen, sie die Currymade auch binnen 1-2 Minuten finden sollten und die solange duftet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> das finde ich interessant, ich bin ja bekennender Curry-Gläubiger (und ironischerweise auch -Hasser). Hast Du beim Köderwechsel abschätzen könne, ob das Zeugs an den Maden hält? und bringt der scharfe Staub die Tierchen um oder krabbeln sie weiter?


Die krabbeln weiter und der Haltbarkeit sind natürlich Grenzen gesetzt aber ich bilde mir ein dass sie eine ganze Weile attraktiv bleiben. Schärfe dient dazu, fressfeinde (-> Säugetiere) abzuschrecken während fressfreunde wie Vögel völlig unbeeindruckt von Schärfe sind und die Samen mit Dünger ausscheiden (während unsere Magensäure sie kaputt macht). Auf Currymaden habe ich schon sehr sehr schöne Aale,  Regenbogner und Plötzen gefangen

*ed*
Die Sinnentstellende Rechtschreibkorrektur meines Handies korrigiert


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jup, den Weizen habe ich den Fischen alternativlos angeboten, um sie garnicht auf andere Dinge einzustellen. Das hat auch recht gut funktioniert, bis zu jenem Moment, wo ich Pinkies zusätzlich beifütterte. Schnell wurde das Korn liegen gelassen, weil Eiweiße halt höher im Kurs stehen. Das ist immer die Gefahr, wenn man recht breit alles Kreuz und Quer wie ein Büffet aufbaut, dann musst du halt auch mit dem Hakenköder rotieren und schauen was die Fische wollen.
> 
> Die Biester sind ja nach wie vor wählerisch, eine Erfahrung, die ich jetzt schon des Öfteren machen durfte.



Dann werd ich aus den grade eingefrorenen Futterresten vor dem nächsten Ansitz das Schrot wohl nochmal raussieben. Alles andere könnte ich ja an den haken packen, aber bei den winzigen Leinsamen wird das kritisch...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich aus den grade eingefrorenen Futterresten vor dem nächsten Ansitz das Schrot wohl nochmal raussieben. Alles andere könnte ich ja an den haken packen, aber bei den winzigen Leinsamen wird das kritisch...



Ich denke die Leinsamen sind auch eher der visuelle Effekt, um den Fischen etwas zu signalisieren. Ähnelt ja Kleinstlebewesen, wenn alles auf und ab schwebt. Ein Kollege von mir (Speedfischer-Profi) imitiert zum Beispiel durch getrockneten Kaffeesatz diesen Effekt beim Ükel-Stippen. Die Leinsamen etc. werden sicherlich ebenso vertilgt, der Mehrwert bei so schmaler Kost ist aber in meinen Augen eher Zubrot, wenn es sie um die wirklichen Häppchen kämpfen. Ich meine mal, wie schnell Fische angelockt werden können, durch solche "Effekte", konnte ich schon festhalten. Um die kleinsten Schrote musst du dir also weniger Gedanken machen, es geht eher um die Kategorie Hanfkorn aufwärts.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ähnelt ja Kleinstlebewesen, wenn alles auf und ab schwebt.


Abgesehen vom Doku/Didaktikcharakter finde ich das untere Bild sehr, sehr geil, mit dem Grünstich und den diffusen Fischlis- fast wie ein surrealistisches Gemälde, man Stelle es sich mal in sagen wir, 6x4 M an einer Wand in halbdunklem Saal vor... Kunscht! (Ist mein voller Ernst!)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Doku/Didaktikcharakter finde ich das untere Bild sehr, sehr geil, mit dem Grünstich und den diffusen Fischlis- fast wie ein surrealistisches Gemälde, man Stelle es sich mal in sagen wir, 6x4 M an einer Wand in halbdunklem Saal vor... Kunscht! (Ist mein voller Ernst!)



Kunst liegt ja auch im Auge des Betrachters. Ich hab eben nur fix nen Bildfilter drübergehauen, weil das Wasser arg Trüb war, um die Fische hervorzuheben. Manch einem Gefällt es, der andere sieht nur klumpige Pixel.

Das sind im übrigen Moderlieschen, ganz fiese Köderdiebe!


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Doku/Didaktikcharakter finde ich das untere Bild sehr, sehr geil, mit dem Grünstich und den diffusen Fischlis- fast wie ein surrealistisches Gemälde, man Stelle es sich mal in sagen wir, 6x4 M an einer Wand in halbdunklem Saal vor... Kunscht! (Ist mein voller Ernst!)


In der Tat.
Wirkt sehr gut und kann ich mir grad bildlich in sehr groß prima vorstellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Muahahaha, so langsam komme ich mit Wordpress klar! Dat wird ne steile Sache, weil ich die Google-Rankings jetzt erobern kann. Scheeeeen den Traffic der etablierten Plattformen Stück für Stück abzapfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Homepage bauen, Programmieren usw. ist ja gar nicht mein Ding, auch wenn ich es früher mal etwas in der Ausbildung "gelernt" habe. Mal gut, dass es bei Tests immer einen Share Ordner gab, aus dem man sich bei den "Pros" bedienen konnte^^

Vielleicht fahre ich die Tage noch einmal zum Mittellandkanal auf Friedfisch (Rotaugen). Vor ca. 2 Wochen wars eine absolute Nullnummer. Der Angelladen hatte aber auch nur noch Dendros (echt schlimm mit der Verfügbarkeit von Ködern) und diesen Würmern vertraue ich gar nicht....glaube noch nie was richtiges damit gefangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> Homepage bauen, Programmieren usw. ist ja gar nicht mein Ding, auch wenn ich es früher mal etwas in der Ausbildung "gelernt" habe. Mal gut, dass es bei Tests immer einen Share Ordner gab, aus dem man sich bei den "Pros" bedienen konnte^^
> 
> Vielleicht fahre ich die Tage noch einmal zum Mittellandkanal auf Friedfisch (Rotaugen). Vor ca. 2 Wochen wars eine absolute Nullnummer. Der Angelladen hatte aber auch nur noch Dendros (echt schlimm mit der Verfügbarkeit von Ködern) und diesen Würmern vertraue ich gar nicht....glaube noch nie was richtiges damit gefangen.



Ich habe diese Lernkurve ja auch über 2 Jahre jetzt genommen, du kannst ohne Fehler und viel Tränen dich selbst gar nicht realisieren. Die 1&1 Homepage war okay für den Anfang, bis ich mehr Freiheit wollte, ohne selbst Programmierer zu sein, nun WIX, wo du eklatante Schwächen im Code hast. Ladezeit unvorstellbarer Dimensionen (bis der Browser inaktiv ist 40 Sekunden), Google, dein wichtigster Partner, kann sich durch das Java gedönse nicht Sauber lesen, du hast an allen Ecken und Enden halt essentielle Dinge, die für Anfänger nicht ersichtlich sind, über Jahre aber erst relevant werden.

Jetzt ist es so, das ich zum Branchenprimus gehe, um das maximale Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Abstriche in der Flexibilität sind Beispielsweise zu verschmerzen, wenn man sich auf das Kernelement seines Schaffens beschränkt. Content>Rest. Bei Wordpress hast du im Mittel alles, was du dir nur wünschen kannst. Ich hab nach ersten Tests und Gegenprüfen Ladezeiten von 5 Sekunden (bis der Browser steht) und einen Score von 99 erreich (perfekt, höchste Geschwindigkeit). Facebooktools, Googletools, alles was ich brauche. Nach dem Umzug kann ich spätestens Ende 2019 Geld verdienen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mal ganz grob der Vergleich, es ist unfassbar, wie schlecht WIX programmiert ist. Ladezeit ist aber imminent Wichtig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei dem Namen WIX kann man aber auch nicht mehr erwarten... Apropos WIX - schonmal dem Futter beigemengt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei dem Namen WIX kann man aber auch nicht mehr erwarten... Apropos WIX - schonmal dem Futter beigemengt?



Ach Pöttchen, so schlecht sind sie ja nicht, nur bedienen sie eher Design. Für Fotografen, eine Projektpräsenz, für Schulen etc. vollkommen ausreichend. Für Blogger, ungeeignet. Man lernt halt nie aus!

Ejakulat habe ich noch nicht verwendet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wollte auch nur die Kurve zu interessanteren Themen kriegen ohne dich zu brüskieren


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie man männliche und weibliche Madarinen unterscheidet?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich wie man männliche und weibliche Madarinen unterscheidet?



Grundlos Sauer und Spritzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nur die Kurve zu interessanteren Themen kriegen ohne dich zu brüskieren



Dann musst du einfach nur ein Thema Initiieren oder meine Beiträge überlesen. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich habe noch eine Empfehlung für einen Angelstuhl, falls jemand eine neuen sucht.

Ich jedenfalls suchte schon länger einen möglichst leichten Stuhl um den bequem auch mal einen Kilometer oder weiter schleppen zu können.
Man hat ja schließlich auch noch genug anderen Krempel dabei der etwas wiegt.

Fündig wurde ich jetzt bei Korum. Der Aeronium Supa-Lite Chair wiegt nur 2,5kg.
Selbstgewogen = 2345g.

Das ist echt top!!

Stabil ist er und die Sitzfläche weicht auch bei Regen nicht durch. Ist irgendwie gummiert.

https://www.angelhaack.de/marken/korum/korum-stuehle/5954/korum-aeronium-supa-lite-chair

Einen bequemeren Stul mit verstellbarer Lehne nehme ich immer dann wenn ich nicht weit laufen muss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich meine zu glauben, das dieser Stuhl ein Teil des Roving Kits von Korum ist, habe ich schon mal abgecheckt für meine Vorhaben des Wanderangels. Guter Kompromiss zwischen allen Komponenten und bei einem Gewicht von 2,4 Kilogramm knapp natürlich extrem fortschrittlich.

Mal sehen, wann die ersten neuen Roving Kits erhältlich sind. Die letzte Version war ja mit Armlehnen, weshalb ich nicht zuschlug, gab es in Teilen für 50€!

https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/korum-roving-kit-51900


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kann sein dass es den auch als Teil des Kits gibt aber zum Glück auch einzeln. Den Rest brauch ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann musst du einfach nur ein Thema Initiieren oder meine Beiträge überlesen. Easy Peasy.


Das habe ich doch äußerst gekonnt gemacht

*ed*
Minimax hat ein solches roving mit, an ihm sieht es aber eher nach Bandscheibenvorfall als nach leichtem Angelvergnügen aus. War überrascht dass es so groß war


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ... Fündig wurde ich jetzt bei Korum. Der Aeronium Supa-Lite Chair wiegt nur 2,5kg.
> ...
> Stabil ist er und die Sitzfläche weicht auch bei Regen nicht durch ...


Ist Der auch etwas für "ausgewachsene" Männer?
Ein Mann unter 2 Zentner ist ein Grischberl (Kümmerling)  .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn du so aussiehst, kann es knapp werden:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich wieg knappe hundert und das hält der Korum ganz locker.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich wieg knappe hundert und das hält der Korum ganz locker.



Dann schauen wir mal, sie sich das neue Set samt Stuhl schlägt. Für das Angeln auf Aale, Döbel und Co. sollte mir dieses Setup mehr als gelegen kommen. Ich will mit dem Hund nächstes Jahr Wandern und Angeln verbinden, etwas besseres kann mir eigentlich nicht ins Haus flattern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Ich muss damit an entlegene Stellen laufen und mein "Komfortstuhl" ist mit seinen gut 6kg zu schwer dafür.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Ich muss damit an entlegene Stellen laufen und mein "Komfortstuhl" ist mit seinen gut 6kg zu schwer dafür.



Genau dieses Problem habe ich auch. Zumal ich zu Fuß von der Tür an Strecke machen will, ob nun Buhnenhopping oder wandern und danach Angeln an Baggerlöchern. Da muss der Stuhl per se auf dem Rücken geschnallt werden können, die Nutzlast sich gering verhalten, weil ich den Hund ja Phasenweise auch noch an der Leine habe. Da geht es um Minimalismus und Praxisorientiertheit.

Das Rovingkit wird das schon gewährleisten. Etwas lustig fand ich das Video dazu, wo ein Angler das Kit aus dem Kofferaum auspackt und direkt zum See geht . Das altenglische PKW-Wandern halt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hahaha....ja das ist witzig.
Findest du das noch wieder?
Dann schick mal n link.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hahaha....ja das ist witzig.
> Findest du das noch wieder?
> Dann schick mal n link.



War noch vom alten Kit, haben sie auf der eigenen Herstellerseite gehabt, existiert leider nicht mehr. Ich war erstmal komplett verwirrt, weil dieser Widerspruch größer hätte nicht sein können, war wohl aber nen fixes, undurchdachtes Produktreview.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Empfehlung für einen Angelstuhl, falls jemand eine neuen sucht.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls suchte schon länger einen möglichst leichten Stuhl um den bequem auch mal einen Kilometer oder weiter schleppen zu können.
> Man hat ja schließlich auch noch genug anderen Krempel dabei der etwas wiegt.
> 
> Fündig wurde ich jetzt bei Korum. Der Aeronium Supa-Lite Chair wiegt nur 2,5kg.
> Selbstgewogen = 2345g.
> 
> Das ist echt top!!
> 
> Stabil ist er und die Sitzfläche weicht auch bei Regen nicht durch. Ist irgendwie gummiert.
> 
> https://www.angelhaack.de/marken/korum/korum-stuehle/5954/korum-aeronium-supa-lite-chair



Ich habe genau diesen und kann Prof. Tincas Einschätzung voll unterstützen, und ihn ebenfalls empfehlen. Der ebenfalls gute Vorgänger (hauchte sein Leben bei einem bedauerlichen Unfall beim Losfahren aus) war noch deutlich schwerer. Der Stuhl ist mit den Clips an den Korum Taschen kompatibel. Super Teil.


----------



## Tobias85

Meine sehr geehrten Damen und Herren, liebe WIXer: entschneidert 

Ich hab vorhin nochmal die letzte Stunde Tageslicht genutzt, um spontan das restliche Futter Und die Köder zu verbrauchen. Ok, von 1kg ist immernoch die Hälfte übrig, aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag 

Diesmal hab ich die Kormorane von ihrem Platz gejagt und ohne Loten zwei unterschiedlich Tiefen abwechselnd angeworfen,  ca. 1,5 und 2,5m. Zum loten war es mir schon zu spät, mit Sonnenuntergang wir es ja doch ziemlich kalt und ich wollte nur schnell loslegen und abchecken, ob da überhaupt was geht.

Im Tieferen gab es auch drei Bisse und dieses mal (endlich) auch eine kleine Rotfeder auf Curryweizen/Currymade.











Als ich den Haken neu beködern wollte Und mich hingeguckt habe, hab ich mir meinem breiten Arsch direkt mal den Rutenhalter zertrümmert...  Glücklicherweise blieb eine kleine spitze Kante stehen, so dass ich die Rute grade noch so drin ablegen konnte,  ohne dass es wackelte. Tag gerettet.










Trotzdem blieb es bei der einen Rotfeder, weil es mir dann doch irgendwann zu kalt wurde. Aber jetzt bin ich guter Dinge für meine Angelei an Weihnachten, sofern es nicht zu sehr regnet - in dem Fall setz ich mich höchstens am Kanal unter ne Brücke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

YAY, da freut sich der WIXXER.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meine sehr geehrten Damen und Herren (...) entschneidert
> 
> Petri zur Entschneiderung!
> 
> Aber jetzt bin ich guter Dinge für meine Angelei an *Weihnachten (...) setz ich mich höchstens am Kanal unter ne Brücke *



Hört sich irgendwie herzzereissend an... "...ja, und danach geh ich zum Weihnachtsessen von Frank Zander"


----------



## Tobias85

Hab nochmal die Pics nachgeschoben...vom Smartphone klappte das wieder nicht...


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Minimax! 

Naja wenn man da so interpretiert, dann klingt es wirklich tragisch...Sachspenden für den armen Jungen sind daher immer gern gesehen, zwecks Zusendung wendet euch bitte an meinen Vermögensberater...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Petri, schaut aber eher nach Rotaugen aus. Hat eine gute Größe für Hecht....war doch der G. - See II oder? Da ging bei mir dieses Jahr absolut nichts...


----------



## Professor Tinca

D1985 schrieb:


> schaut aber eher nach Rotaugen aus.



Ja ein kleiner Plötz.

Sorry.....Westplötzen heißen ja Rotaugen.


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Petri, schaut aber eher nach Rotaugen aus. Hat eine gute Größe für Hecht....war doch der G. - See II oder? Da ging bei mir dieses Jahr absolut nichts...



Ja, es war auch ein Rotauge. Wieso ich da oben von ner Rotfeder geschrieben habe?  Ist mir aber aus der Hand gerutscht und war plötzlich wieder im Wasser...für Hecht schien es mir etwas zu klein, aber da fehlt mir auch die Erfahrung.

Genau, unten an der Kante vom flachen ins ganz Tiefe saß ich. 20-30m rechts von da, wo du neulich glaube ich gesessen haben musst. Da hab ich im September schon einige Rotaugen beim Feedern fangen können. Außerdem ein paar kleine Barsche und untermaßige Hechte auf Spinner und Wurm.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, es war auch ein Rotauge. Wieso ich da oben von ner Rotfeder geschrieben habe?  Ist mir aber aus der Hand gerutscht und war plötzlich wieder im Wasser...für Hecht schien es mir etwas zu klein, aber da fehlt mir auch die Erfahrung.
> 
> Genau, unten an der Kante vom flachen ins ganz Tiefe saß ich. 20-30m rechts von da, wo du neulich glaube ich gesessen haben musst. Da hab ich im September schon einige Rotaugen beim Feedern fangen können. Außerdem ein paar kleine Barsche und untermaßige Hechte auf Spinner und Wurm.



Da sitze ich nur selten. Meistens da wo die Aue (übrigens im Spätsommer / Herbst auch top für Friedfisch - da hatte ich dieses Jahr u. a. Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Giebel) lang geht oder mal die Seite gegenüber (meist dann, wenn ich Kamera mit hab abends)

Nächstes Jahr geht im Frühling zum G See I. Da war ich im Herbst dieses Jahr auf der Seite bei Klus. Einige kleine Buchten da und als ich da war gabs auch viel Aktivität im Wasser. Blöd ist nur, dass man durch einen kleinen Wald latschen muss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, es war auch ein Rotauge. Wieso ich da oben von ner Rotfeder geschrieben habe?



Au Backe! Tipp von mir:

Rotaugenfeder - Klappt immer
Döland - Keine Diskussionen, jeder versteht es
Girausche - Dito


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Da sitze ich nur selten. Meistens da wo die Aue (übrigens im Spätsommer / Herbst auch top für Friedfisch - da hatte ich dieses Jahr u. a. Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Giebel) lang geht oder mal die Seite gegenüber (meist dann, wenn ich Kamera mit hab abends)
> 
> Nächstes Jahr geht im Frühling zum G See I. Da war ich im Herbst dieses Jahr auf der Seite bei Klus. Einige kleine Buchten da und als ich da war gabs auch viel Aktivität im Wasser. Blöd ist nur, dass man durch einen kleinen Wald latschen muss.



Aber grade das sind doch die besten Stellen, weil da keiner angelt...  Der G-See I sieht im Luftbild aber auch deutlich flacher aus als der II...überall sieht man Sandbänke im Wasser, im G II sieht man nichtmal in de flachen Zone den Grund durchschimmern.

Ach schau an - ich dachte bis auf Forellen geht in der Aue außerhalb des Dükers nicht viel.

@Fantastic Fishing: So ginge es auch


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe genau diesen und kann Prof. Tincas Einschätzung voll unterstützen, und ihn ebenfalls empfehlen. Der ebenfalls gute Vorgänger (hauchte sein Leben bei einem bedauerlichen Unfall beim Losfahren aus) war noch deutlich schwerer. Der Stuhl ist mit den Clips an den Korum Taschen kompatibel. Super Teil.


Das war der vom Juni? Der sah mir nämlich nur bedingt mobil aus (aber gut wir waren eh bepackt wie die Esel)


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war der vom Juni? Der sah mir nämlich nur bedingt mobil aus (aber gut wir waren eh bepackt wie die Esel)


Der vom Juni war der Vorgänger ich hatte ihn an meinen (zu großen) Roving Bag geklippt. Vor einigen Monaten habe ich dann mit dem Auto der Missus so überfahren, dass er sich wie eine Abschleppklammer um den Kotflügel gelegt hat. Ich habs natürlich geheimgehalten und die Leiche im Hausmüll verschwinden lassen, und den Supalite Chair bestellt. Der ist übrigens nicht nur leichter sondern auch von der Bespannung her einfacher gebaut, ich halts für nen Vorteil. Und natürlich verstellbare Füßchen.
Der Andere Stuhl im Juni, auf dem Du gesessen hast war ein einfacher Klappstuhl-Campingstuhl, allerdings in Anglerfarben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das war ein schöner Angeltag. Liebäugle auch mit so einem Set aber mit ~125 kilo reinem Dynamit befürchte ich dass dem Stuhl keine allzu lange Lebensdauer beschieden sein wird


----------



## Minimax

Wie gesagt, meins ist kein St, aber die Korum sachen sind alle kompatibel- man kann sich sein Set sozusagen zusammenstellen. Blöd, wir hätten jetzt neulich dich mal probesitzen lassen. Ich kann natürlich nichts zu Deiner Gewichtsklasse sagen, aber ich glaub die Hersteller rechnen mit stattlichen Herren unter ihrer Kundschaft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, meins ist kein St, aber die Korum sachen sind alle kompatibel- man kann sich sein Set sozusagen zusammenstellen. Blöd, wir hätten jetzt neulich dich mal probesitzen lassen. Ich kann natürlich nichts zu Deiner Gewichtsklasse sagen, aber ich glaub *die Hersteller rechnen mit stattlichen Herren unter ihrer Kundschaft. *



WAS WILLST DU DAMIT ANDEUTEN?!?!?!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> WAS WILLST DU DAMIT ANDEUTEN?!?!?!



Also.. nun ja, versteh mich nicht falsch, wie soll ichs sagen...ahem, will sagen, stattlich, solide, eine Erscheinung, hochgewachsen, vertrauenerweckend, Liebling der Köchinnen und Wirte, ein ganzer Kerl, kraftvoll, viril, mitten im Leben stehend, ein Renaissancemensch, ein Geniesser und Gourmand, also *um Deine eigenen Worte zu benutzen*:



Kochtopf schrieb:


> mit ~125 kilo reinem Dynamit


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich lach mich schlapp, merci


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber grade das sind doch die besten Stellen, weil da keiner angelt...  Der G-See I sieht im Luftbild aber auch deutlich flacher aus als der II...überall sieht man Sandbänke im Wasser, im G II sieht man nichtmal in de flachen Zone den Grund durchschimmern.
> 
> Ach schau an - ich dachte bis auf Forellen geht in der Aue außerhalb des Dükers nicht viel.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing: So ginge es auch



Ja der ist auch extrem flach. Als ich das erste mal da war mit der Spinnrute habe ich 2-3 Würfe gemacht und es sein lassen. In Wurfweite vielleicht 1-1,5m vorne am Strand zumindest. Müsste man eigentlich mit Boot raus. Wobei ich vermute, dass man nachts auch am Ufer gut fangen könnte. Ansonsten aber ein interessantes Gewässer für mich, nicht nur wegen der Fische, die da vorkommen sollen.

In der Aue ist schon einiges drin an Friedfisch. Das eine Jahr habe ich sogar eine Gruppe von Karpfen da gesehen. Nur Forelle ist nicht viel los da, dafür aber auch Aal und Barsch. Die stehen alle an bestimmten Stellen. Wenn man die kennt, dann kann man daran nicht vorbei angeln.


----------



## Tobias85

Karpfen hab ich sogar schon in der Gehle gesehen, letztes Jahr glaube ich, war ziemlich überrascht. Die hat ja nochmal deutlich weniger Wasser und Tiefgang als die Aue. Vielleicht hole ich mir nächstes Jahr ja mal ein paar Tipps vom Minimax zum Trotting und wander dann mal nen Tag an der Aue entlang.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hole ich mir nächstes Jahr ja mal ein paar Tipps vom Minimax zum Trotting und wander dann mal nen Tag an der Aue entlang.



Ich fürchte, der gute alte Minimax ist im Augenblick zu wenig mehr als lustigen Sprüchen und leichtfertigen Bonmots in der Lage und sollte erstmal wieder liefern...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Karpfen hab ich sogar schon in der Gehle gesehen, letztes Jahr glaube ich, war ziemlich überrascht. Die hat ja nochmal deutlich weniger Wasser und Tiefgang als die Aue. Vielleicht hole ich mir nächstes Jahr ja mal ein paar Tipps vom Minimax zum Trotting und wander dann mal nen Tag an der Aue entlang.



In der Gehle hab ich die noch nicht gesehen. Kommen wohl bei größeren Wasserständen aus der Weser hoch. Trotting wird unbequem. Hohe Ufer teils und 90% Wasserfläche mit Kraut bedeckt. Im Frühling und Winter zwar nicht, aber ohne Kraut keine - kaum Fische. Da würde ich mir eher eine kleine Lücke suchen


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, der gute alte Minimax ist im Augenblick zu wenig mehr als lustigen Sprüchen und leichtfertigen Bonmots in der Lage und sollte erstmal wieder liefern...



Der gute alte Minimax sollte sich nicht verpflichtet fühlen etwas zu liefern müssen...weder Fangerfolge am Wasser, noch Berichte hier im Ükel. Wir genießen seine Anwesenheit - wie die Anwesenheit eines jeden anderen - auch ohne diese Dinge.  Ich "liefere" hier ja auch nur schubweise, grad mal mehr, zuletzt aber ganz lange garnichts.



D1985 schrieb:


> In der Gehle hab ich die noch nicht gesehen. Kommen wohl bei größeren Wasserständen aus der Weser hoch. Trotting wird unbequem. Hohe Ufer teils und 90% Wasserfläche mit Kraut bedeckt. Im Frühling und Winter zwar nicht, aber ohne Kraut keine - kaum Fische. Da würde ich mir eher eine kleine Lücke suchen



Nagut, dann gehts auf Indianerpirsch.  Vor 15-20 Jahren, ganz zu meinen Anfängen, meine ich im Düker hinterm Kanal mal einen gesehen zu haben und letztes Jahr bin ich kurz hinterm Klärwerk über eine der Brücken gelaufen und direkt vor der Brücke in nem Gumpen sah ich dann ein oder zwei Karpfen von vielleicht 40,max. 45cm. Die sahen mich allerdings auch und waren sofort wieder weg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der gute alte Minimax sollte sich nicht verpflichtet fühlen etwas zu liefern müssen...weder Fangerfolge am Wasser, noch Berichte hier im Ükel. Wir genießen seine Anwesenheit - wie die Anwesenheit eines jeden anderen - auch ohne diese Dinge.  Ich "liefere" hier ja auch nur schubweise, grad mal mehr, zuletzt aber ganz lange garnichts.



In der Tat sehr englisch dann, trockene Theorie bei Tee im Bücherklub ohne Praxis.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In der Tat sehr englisch dann, trockene Theorie bei Tee im Bücherklub ohne Praxis.



Naja Praxis hat der Herr Minimax ja genug, momentan gönnt er den Gewässern nur ein wenig Ruhe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Und solange der Tee gut ist ist es das beste was man im Winter machen kann (neben saufm)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja Praxis hat der Herr Minimax ja genug, momentan gönnt er den Gewässern nur ein wenig Ruhe.



Mir gehts da weniger um das "Beweisen" denn vielmehr das Bild im Kopf. So typisch englisch halt, ein Debattierklub im schimmernden Abendlicht bei analytischen Betrachtungen des "Hin und Wieders" ohne Ende. Edel gekleidet im Vokabular der Vergangenheit sinnierend über die 4 Phasen der Bissausführung eines Rotauges im Doncaster Widmoore Pond.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der gute alte Minimax sollte sich nicht verpflichtet fühlen etwas zu liefern müssen...weder Fangerfolge am Wasser, noch Berichte hier im Ükel. Wir genießen seine Anwesenheit - wie die Anwesenheit eines jeden anderen - auch ohne diese Dinge.  Ich "liefere" hier ja auch nur schubweise, grad mal mehr, zuletzt aber ganz lange garnichts.
> 
> 
> 
> Nagut, dann gehts auf Indianerpirsch.  Vor 15-20 Jahren, ganz zu meinen Anfängen, meine ich im Düker hinterm Kanal mal einen gesehen zu haben und letztes Jahr bin ich kurz hinterm Klärwerk über eine der Brücken gelaufen und direkt vor der Brücke in nem Gumpen sah ich dann ein oder zwei Karpfen von vielleicht 40,max. 45cm. Die sahen mich allerdings auch und waren sofort wieder weg.



Die Ecke kenne ich auch. Da gibts ja auch eine tiefe Stelle, wo das Wasser in die Gehle kommt. Bin da aber nicht mehr, da alles verseucht mit Kleindöbel. Düker find ich klasse. Da hab ich auch schon etwas größere Fische gefangen, teils auf Sicht zwischen der Steinwand und Gitter.


----------



## phirania

Immer wieder schön anzusehen:


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Die Ecke kenne ich auch. Da gibts ja auch eine tiefe Stelle, wo das Wasser in die Gehle kommt. Bin da aber nicht mehr, da alles verseucht mit Kleindöbel. Düker find ich klasse. Da hab ich auch schon etwas größere Fische gefangen, teils auf Sicht zwischen der Steinwand und Gitter.



Du meinst noch bei Meerbeck, wo der Graben reinläuft? Da hab ich meine ersten Angelerfahrungen gemacht, die kleinen Döbel und Hasel waren damals ganz was besonderes für mich.  Als Kinder haben wir da sogar Schmerlen und Krebse gekeschert. Aber die Stelle ist inzwischen auch etwas verschlammter und deutlich flacher.

Letzen Winter sind ja hinterm Düker zwei Bäume längs in den Bach gefallen und haben das Wasser in mehreren Stufen um insgesamt nen halben Meter aufgestaut. Da hat es an einer Stelle den Bach komplett blockiert und am Ufer wurde ein 2 m x 1,5 m großes Loch in die Uferböschung gewaschen, mindestens 1m tief. die Bäume wurden dann aber zeitig entfernt und zur Forellensaison war das Loch schon komplett zugeschlammt. :/

An geau der Stelle im Düker hab ich auch schon öfter bessere Döbel gefangen, meist auf Dropshot. In Zukunft steig ich da (zumindest mit Naturköder) auf Paternoster um, gibt sonst zu viele Fehlbisse.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du meinst noch bei Meerbeck, wo der Graben reinläuft? Da hab ich meine ersten Angelerfahrungen gemacht, die kleinen Döbel und Hasel waren damals ganz was besonderes für mich.  Als Kinder haben wir da sogar Schmerlen und Krebse gekeschert. Aber die Stelle ist inzwischen auch etwas verschlammter und deutlich flacher.
> 
> Letzen Winter sind ja hinterm Düker zwei Bäume längs in den Bach gefallen und haben das Wasser in mehreren Stufen um insgesamt nen halben Meter aufgestaut. Da hat es an einer Stelle den Bach komplett blockiert und am Ufer wurde ein 2 m x 1,5 m großes Loch in die Uferböschung gewaschen, mindestens 1m tief. die Bäume wurden dann aber zeitig entfernt und zur Forellensaison war das Loch schon komplett zugeschlammt. :/
> 
> An geau der Stelle im Düker hab ich auch schon öfter bessere Döbel gefangen, meist auf Dropshot. In Zukunft steig ich da (zumindest mit Naturköder) auf Paternoster um, gibt sonst zu viele Fehlbisse.



Beim Klärwerk da. Weiss nicht, ob das schon Meerbeck ist. Beim Düker auf der Waldseite gibts immer wieder mal etwas größere Döbel und Aland. Beissen nur leider nicht immer.


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Beim Klärwerk da. Weiss nicht, ob das schon Meerbeck ist. Beim Düker auf der Waldseite gibts immer wieder mal etwas größere Döbel und Aland. Beissen nur leider nicht immer.



Ah ok, weiß was du meinst. Jo, mein 45cm Döbel-PB geht aufs Konto der Waldseite.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ah ok, weiß was du meinst. Jo, mein 45cm Döbel-PB geht aufs Konto der Waldseite.



Sind das große Döbel bei euch in den kleinen Bächen/Gräben? Wenn ich damals richtig gelesen hatte, waren deine Bächlein ja wirklich sehr klein, dann sind solche Fische ja schon überdimensioniert!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Da ich gerade 24/7 an der Wordpressgeschichte arbeite, konsumiere ich auch in den Pausen gängige Angelmedien. Es ist einfach Hanebüchen, wie sehr sich der Markt und die Berichterstattung voll auf das Raubfischangeln fixiert hat. Sehe ich gerade den Anglertalk, da gehts um nichts anderes als Hecht, Barsch, Zander und in Abstrichen natürlich Meeresangeln. Kurios: Auf Nachfrage, ob einer der Teilnehmer auch etwas anderes macht, als Raubfischen nachzustellen, antwortet er Mefo und Barsch. 

Just auf der Startseite vom AB: Gummifische versorgen. Angling Direct packt mir Hechtvorfach in die Bestellung als Geschenk, Askari verschickt ihre Gufis. Ich weiche auf Youtube aus. Fisch und Fang Profiliga.....worauf wohl? Daneben gleich der Youtube Prädatorcup, gefolgt von 1248182 neuen Kanälen über Zanderangeln.

Währenddessen hagelt es in meinem Newsfeed an Neuigkeiten übers Kirschenpflücken. Nicht das Obst ist gemeint. Selbst der anglerische Wettkampf dreht sich langsam in Richtung Raubfisch. Neuster Trend jetzt: Big Baits, dahin wird jetzt eine Sektion aufgebaut. Natürlich schreibe ich nicht über Tauwürmer.....

Als ich heute Morgen auf dem Topf meinen Nachlass der Welt übergeben hatte, blätterte ich nebenbei in einem alten Magazin. 70% des Inhalts dürftet ihr erraten können. Wir sind im dunklen Zeitalter angekommen. Ein Sprengring sie zu knechten. Man Munkelt, das Smaug persönlich nächstes Jahr noch eine Range goldener Blinker rausbringt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sind das große Döbel bei euch in den kleinen Bächen/Gräben? Wenn ich damals richtig gelesen hatte, waren deine Bächlein ja wirklich sehr klein, dann sind solche Fische ja schon überdimensioniert!



Das ist der Bach. Habe leider nur noch das Bild.





In etwa überall gleich. Irgendwann geht der unter den Mittellandkanal durch. An diesen Stellen ist er breiter und tiefer. Mehr so ein Bach, der durch Feld und Dorf geht. Nur ein kleiner Teil unserer Strecke liegt im Wald. So ein 45er Döbel ist schon sehr fett. Sonst gibts Massen von um die 20cm und kleine Gruppen bis so 35cm (Döbel und Aland) An dem Bach hatte ich aber auch schon mehrere dicke Barsche bis knapp 40cm. Hin und wieder gibts mal ne Überraschung...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> wie sehr sich der Markt und die Berichterstattung voll auf das Raubfischangeln fixiert hat. S



Ja das ist eine von der Geräteindustrie befeuerte Entwicklung, an der sie gut verdient.
Für jeden Raubfisch und jede WG Klasse braucht man man 3 Kombos und das auch noch als BC und Statio.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> Das ist der Bach. Habe leider nur noch das Bild.
> 
> In etwa überall gleich. Irgendwann geht der unter den Mittellandkanal durch. An diesen Stellen ist er breiter und tiefer. Mehr so ein Bach, der durch Feld und Dorf geht. Nur ein kleiner Teil unserer Strecke liegt im Wald. So ein 45er Döbel ist schon sehr fett. Sonst gibts Massen von um die 20cm und kleine Gruppen bis so 35cm (Döbel und Aland) An dem Bach hatte ich aber auch schon mehrere dicke Barsche bis knapp 40cm. Hin und wieder gibts mal ne Überraschung...



Das ist für mich per se auch ein Graben nach Definition. Alles ab 4m Breite ist für mich ein kleiner Fluss. Das dort solche Döbel in beschriebener Größe vorkommen ist natürlich fantastisch. Bei uns ziehen die Fische halt über die Elbe hoch, da kann theoretisch auch der 2 Meter Wels gefangen werden.

Schleien sind dort auch drin?!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das ist eine von der Geräteindustrie befeuerte Entwicklung, an der sie gut verdient.
> Für jeden Raubfisch und jede WG Klasse braucht man man 3 Kombos und das auch noch als BC und Statio.



Das ist ja nicht mal mein Problem, als Geschäftsmann würde ich das nicht anders Praktizieren. Die ganze Berichterstattung hat sich vollkommen drauf eingeschossen. Die ganzen Copy/Pasteplattformen schimpfen sich ja als "Angelportale", bedienen aber tatsächlich nur noch Massenware. 

Ich habe seit Monaten keinen neuen Bericht über das Friedfischangeln außerhalb der Lückenfüller gelesen, geschweige denn Innovationen. Nur Zubehör für Sitzkiepen oder die Neuauflage der Neuauflage für ne Feederrute.

Ich glaube das wird die nächsten Jahre auch nur noch schlimmer.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird die nächsten Jahre auch nur noch schlimmer.....



Kann gut sein.
Innovationen für die Friedfischangelei kommen ja schon länger eher aus GB.

Balzer hatte mal in DE so halbherzig angefangen da ein bissschen gegenzuhalten mit dem Zammataro aber ich habe so den Eindruck dass das auch nachgelassen hat.
Lohnt sich wohl nicht so wie Raubfischzeugs.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist für mich per se auch ein Graben nach Definition. Alles ab 4m Breite ist für mich ein kleiner Fluss. Das dort solche Döbel in beschriebener Größe vorkommen ist natürlich fantastisch. Bei uns ziehen die Fische halt über die Elbe hoch, da kann theoretisch auch der 2 Meter Wels gefangen werden.
> 
> Schleien sind dort auch drin?!



Bei uns kommen die über die Weser hoch. Schleien habe ich da noch nie gesehen und weiss auch nicht von solchen Fängen.


----------



## Andal

Mit einem Haken an der Schnur, etwas Zwickblei und Vielleicht einer Pose ist eben kein Geld verdient. Mit dem ganzen Feeder-Grümpel gehts ja grad noch, wenn denn der Kunde mitspielt und sich auch alles regelmäßig neu kauft. Mit einem Specimen-Hunter, der alles auf einmal tragen kann, ist nix zu erben. Schöne Worte und ansprechende Bilder schlagen sich halt nicht in schwarzen Zahlen auf dem Konto nieder. War noch nie so, wird auch nie so sein. Hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass wir unseren Frieden haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann gut sein.
> Innovationen für die Friedfischangelei kommen ja schon länger eher aus GB.
> 
> Balzer hatte mal in DE so halbherzig angefangen da ein bissschen gegenzuhalten mit dem Zammataro aber ich habe so den Eindruck dass das auch nachgelassen hat.
> Lohnt sich wohl nicht so wie Raubfischzeugs.



Die Matchanglerfirmen haben ja das Problem, sich gar nicht so vermarkten zu können. Wettkampffirmen in einem Land, wo der Wettbewerb verboten ist? Hut ab! Ich verkaufe meine Schlitten auch im schneefreien Afrika.

Der GB Krams hat halt auch wieder den Nachteil der Reproduzierbarkeit. Die Jungs Angeln dort meist an Gewässern in privater Hand mit Besatz absoluter Utopie. Da schwimmen auf kleinster Fläche mehr Fische als bei uns in vielen Seen zusammen. Dazu kommt noch, das die Match-Practice bei uns nicht zieht, weil wir ganz gaaaaanz andere Anforderungen haben.

Roving Kit ist das beste Beispiel! Warum bringt keine deutsche Firma sowas raus? Ich glaube fast, im Friedfischbereich haben die Firmen nen Praktikanten zu sitzen, der nur die Anordnung der Produkte im Katalog vertauscht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> Bei uns kommen die über die Weser hoch. Schleien habe ich da noch nie gesehen und weiss auch nicht von solchen Fängen.



Schade, bei uns gab es sie im kleinen Graben, wobei dieser wohl gut 2 Meter breiter sein dürfte, nur nicht tiefer. Wie siehts mit Aalen aus?!


----------



## Tobias85

Der Bach ist halt echt auch nicht tief. Unterhalb des Klärwerkauslasses meist so 30cm, davor eher 20. Nur ein paar wenige tiefere Stellen um die 50cm und eben der Kanaldüker. Die Standardlängen hat D1985 ja schon genannt, kann ich so unterschreiben - nur die Dickbarsche hab ich noch icht getroffen. 

Aale gibts sicherlich, aber in den Fangstatistiken finde ich keine Fänge und ich selbst angel eh nicht so auf Aal.


----------



## Tobias85

Wir haben aber auch Bäche, die noch wesentlich kleiner und flacher sind, so 1m breit und meist 15cm tief. Da hab ich aus nem Düker schon 25er Barsche gezogen und von bei Wartungsarbeiten gesichteten Jungquappen, die aus der Leine hochgezogen sein müssen, wurde mir auch schon berichtet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schade, bei uns gab es sie im kleinen Graben, wobei dieser wohl gut 2 Meter breiter sein dürfte, nur nicht tiefer. Wie siehts mit Aalen aus?!



Der Statistik nach kaum vorhanden. Wenige Bachforellen sind drin, Barsche, Aland, Döbel und anderer Kleinfisch. Hecht angeblich auch mal, aber habe ich bisher noch nicht gefangen oder gesehen. Wir haben ja noch einen anderen Bach, der nur wenige Km entfernt von diesem hier in die Weser mündet....da gibts teilweise ganz andere Arten, manche fehlen sogar mehr oder weniger (Aland)


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Der Statistik nach kaum vorhanden. Wenige Bachforellen sind drin, Barsche, Aland, Döbel und anderer Kleinfisch. Hecht angeblich auch mal, aber habe ich bisher noch nicht gefangen oder gesehen. Wir haben ja noch einen anderen Bach, der nur wenige Km entfernt von diesem hier in die Weser mündet....da gibts teilweise ganz andere Arten, manche fehlen sogar mehr oder weniger (Aland)



Hechte von 58cm und 50,5cm hab ich schon im Kescher gehabt, dieses Jahr ist mir einer beim Barsche Dropshotten abgerissen, der hatte auch eher 60cm als 50cm. Und vor 15 Jahren hatte ich mehrfach mindestens zwei verschiedene Hechte dran. Vor einigen Jahren außerdem mal einen beobachtet, aber da war ich ohne Angel unterwegs.

Es gibt im Wald zwischen Hiddenser Born und Schloss Baum noch einen Waldgraben, der führt in normalen Sommern schon kaum Wasser und mündet später in die Gehle. Da hab ich an einer Vertiefung an Ostern (oder Weihnachten) nen 50er Hecht drin gesehen. Also mit Hecht darf man immer rechnen, obs sich gezielt lohnt ist ne andere Frage. Laut Fangmeldung werden aber jedes Jahr auch 2-4 Stück da gefangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Bach ist halt echt auch nicht tief. Unterhalb des Klärwerkauslasses meist so 30cm, davor eher 20. Nur ein paar wenige tiefere Stellen um die 50cm und eben der Kanaldüker. Die Standardlängen hat D1985 ja schon genannt, kann ich so unterschreiben - nur die Dickbarsche hab ich noch icht getroffen.
> 
> Aale gibts sicherlich, aber in den Fangstatistiken finde ich keine Fänge und ich selbst angel eh nicht so auf Aal.



Ich habe dieses Jahr beim Feedern etc. auch keinen Barsch über 28 Zentimeter gefangen, obgleich ich über Gewässer verfüge, wo eigentlich etwas gehen dürfte. Allerdings haben wir hier auch Horden an Raubfischanglern, vielleicht ist alles auch einfach nur "Platt". Die Elbe speist uns natürlich mit Aal, aber die Fänge sind natürlich mittlerweile auch überschaubar.

Nächstes Jahr intensivere ich meine Angelei auf größere Fische vorallem mit Pellets und Wurm, dann sind wir alle etwas schlauer.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wir haben aber auch Bäche, die noch wesentlich kleiner und flacher sind, so 1m breit und meist 15cm tief. Da hab ich aus nem Düker schon 25er Barsche gezogen und von bei Wartungsarbeiten gesichteten Jungquappen, die aus der Leine hochgezogen sein müssen, wurde mir auch schon berichtet.



Quappen wären natürlich richtig toll, bei uns konnte ich ja im Flüsschen Jungfische (20 Zentimeter) tod sehen. Der Sommer und das flache Wasser bekommt den Rutten wohl nicht. 



D1985 schrieb:


> Der Statistik nach kaum vorhanden. Wenige Bachforellen sind drin, Barsche, Aland, Döbel und anderer Kleinfisch. Hecht angeblich auch mal, aber habe ich bisher noch nicht gefangen oder gesehen. Wir haben ja noch einen anderen Bach, der nur wenige Km entfernt von diesem hier in die Weser mündet....da gibts teilweise ganz andere Arten, manche fehlen sogar mehr oder weniger (Aland)



Seit Froh drum, wenn es so ist. Ich hab hier dank Diktator Elbe eine recht gleiche Fischwelt an den Gewässern. Fette Alande sind natürlich toll, ging mir dieses Jahr aber keiner an den Haken.

Forellen? Ich wäre verwundert hier eine Abseits des Puffs zu fangen. Aber gut, bei uns wurde schon ne Mefo kurz vor dem Hafen gefangen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wir haben aber auch Bäche, die noch wesentlich kleiner und flacher sind, so 1m breit und meist 15cm tief. Da hab ich aus nem Düker schon 25er Barsche gezogen und von bei Wartungsarbeiten gesichteten Jungquappen, die aus der Leine hochgezogen sein müssen, wurde mir auch schon berichtet.



Mir wurde davon auch schon berichtet. Aber auch klar, da die ja in die Leine münden. Ich glaube das schon...

Ja diese Minibäche. Da war ich noch nicht angeln, aber beim FA kannste Forellen im Bach sehen. Waren aber bisher immer kleine...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hechte von 58cm und 50,5cm hab ich schon im Kescher gehabt, dieses Jahr ist mir einer beim Barsche Dropshotten abgerissen, der hatte auch eher 60cm als 50cm. Und vor 15 Jahren hatte ich mehrfach mindestens zwei verschiedene Hechte dran. Vor einigen Jahren außerdem mal einen beobachtet, aber da war ich ohne Angel unterwegs.
> 
> Es gibt im Wald zwischen Hiddenser Born und Schloss Baum noch einen Waldgraben, der führt in normalen Sommern schon kaum Wasser und mündet später in die Gehle. Da hab ich an einer Vertiefung an Ostern (oder Weihnachten) nen 50er Hecht drin gesehen. Also mit Hecht darf man immer rechnen, obs sich gezielt lohnt ist ne andere Frage. Laut Fangmeldung werden aber jedes Jahr auch 2-4 Stück da gefangen.



Nicht schlecht. Hm beim Graben muss ich mal überlegen. Man müsste mal an unser Ex-Gewässer. Da ist ja irgendwo im Wald noch ein Teich....will nicht wissen, was da jetzt für dicke Fische drin sind


----------



## Andal

Die mittelrheinischen Seitenbäche sind leider alle so klein und selten das ganze Jahr wasserführend, oder unzugänglich in verschiedenster Weise. Man kann halt nicht alles haben. Abgehen tut es einem trotzdem.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Quappen wären natürlich richtig toll, bei uns konnte ich ja im Flüsschen Jungfische (20 Zentimeter) tod sehen. Der Sommer und das flache Wasser bekommt den Rutten wohl nicht.
> 
> Forellen? Ich wäre verwundert hier eine Abseits des Puffs zu fangen. Aber gut, bei uns wurde schon ne Mefo kurz vor dem Hafen gefangen.





D1985 schrieb:


> Mir wurde davon auch schon berichtet. Aber auch klar, da die ja in die Leine münden. Ich glaube das schon...
> 
> Ja diese Minibäche. Da war ich noch nicht angeln, aber beim FA kannste Forellen im Bach sehen. Waren aber bisher immer kleine...




Die Forellen werden halt auch besetzt, aber bisher alles nur Portionsforellen, die ich dort gesehen habe. @D1985: Du meinst am Wall/im Park? Da hab ich auch schon welche gesehen, oder weiter nördlich der Innenstadt. 

Quappen: Die kleinen Bäche, wo das war, dürfen leider nur mit Kunstköder beangelt werden, da sitzt aber so wenig Fisch drin, dass du mit Wurm wahrscheinlich ganze Abschnitte in einer Woche totgeangelt hättest, daher in meinen Augen auch Recht sinnvoll. Die Weser soll ja durchaus Quappen beherbergen, daher hoffe ich, dass die beiden größeren Bäche vielleicht die eine oder andere aufsteigende Quappe beherbergt. Aber im Verein ist die Quappe noch geschont, weil wir auch viele Gewässer in NRW haben, wo die Quappe geschützt ist. Seltsamerweise tauchte vor ein/zwei Jahren trotzdem mal eine in der Fangmeldung für den Kanal auf.




D1985 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Hm beim Graben muss ich mal überlegen. Man müsste mal an unser Ex-Gewässer. Da ist ja irgendwo im Wald noch ein Teich....will nicht wissen, was da jetzt für dicke Fische drin sind



Gegenüber von Schloss Baum den Waldweg rein, verläuft dann erstmal nördlich und Knickt dann nach westen ab, da kreuzt die Rothe den Weg. Vor der Brücke im Gumpen saß der Hecht. Aber mit Angeln is da ja eh nicht. Welcher Teich war das denn? Von dem weiß ich gar nichts. Der Depenbachsteich zufällig?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Quappen: Die kleinen Bäche, wo das war, dürfen leider nur mit Kunstköder beangelt werden, da sitzt aber so wenig Fisch drin, dass du mit Wurm wahrscheinlich ganze Abschnitte in einer Woche totgeangelt hättest, daher in meinen Augen auch Recht sinnvoll. Die Weser soll ja durchaus Quappen beherbergen, daher hoffe ich, dass die beiden größeren Bäche vielleicht die eine oder andere aufsteigende Quappe beherbergt. Aber im Verein ist die Quappe noch geschont, weil wir auch viele Gewässer in NRW haben, wo die Quappe geschützt ist. Seltsamerweise tauchte vor ein/zwei Jahren trotzdem mal eine in der Fangmeldung für den Kanal auf.



Das Ding mit den Fangmeldungen ist bei uns simpel: Macht keiner.

Da wird einfach von einzelnen Anglern beschissen und über "Scheinentnahme" künstlicher Besatz erzwungen, weil der Gewässerwart nen ganzen anderen Eindruck bekommt. Ich habe in 10 Jahren nichts eingetragen und niemand schert sich drum.

Was darf man im Bach nicht Anfüttern? Grundfutter? Lose Feed müsste doch drin sein, oder? Was sind das denn überhaupt für Regeln und auf welcher Grundlage?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Forellen werden halt auch besetzt, aber bisher alles nur Portionsforellen, die ich dort gesehen habe. @D1985: Du meinst am Wall/im Park? Da hab ich auch schon welche gesehen, oder weiter nördlich der Innenstadt.
> 
> Quappen: Die kleinen Bäche, wo das war, dürfen leider nur mit Kunstköder beangelt werden, da sitzt aber so wenig Fisch drin, dass du mit Wurm wahrscheinlich ganze Abschnitte in einer Woche totgeangelt hättest, daher in meinen Augen auch Recht sinnvoll. Die Weser soll ja durchaus Quappen beherbergen, daher hoffe ich, dass die beiden größeren Bäche vielleicht die eine oder andere aufsteigende Quappe beherbergt. Aber im Verein ist die Quappe noch geschont, weil wir auch viele Gewässer in NRW haben, wo die Quappe geschützt ist. Seltsamerweise tauchte vor ein/zwei Jahren trotzdem mal eine in der Fangmeldung für den Kanal auf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gegenüber von Schloss Baum den Waldweg rein, verläuft dann erstmal nördlich und Knickt dann nach westen ab, da kreuzt die Rothe den Weg. Vor der Brücke im Gumpen saß der Hecht. Aber mit Angeln is da ja eh nicht. Welcher Teich war das denn? Von dem weiß ich gar nichts. Der Depenbachsteich zufällig?




Genau Depenbachteich wars. Mit der Quappe ist so ne Sache. Die Begründung ist beim Verein ja nur, dass sie geschützt sei....aber das ist nur in NRW der Fall. Für NDS stimmt das ja nicht und damit ist für mich die Begründung auch hinfällig. In der Fangmeldung tauchten mal welche auf, aus den Minibächen meine ich.... Besetzt haben sie ja auch vor 2 Jahren im Kanal. Ich bin recht sicher, dass man die auch mitnehmen kann, nur pennt der Verein bei manchen Dingen immer. Siehste ja an der Quappe und kürzlich beim G See I, da wusste auch keiner bescheid was Sache ist ein halbes Jahr lang und es gab ewig keine Infos, trotz Nachfrage.

Hab doch noch ein altes Bild (Doku) zum Bach gefunden. Da kann man sich den Grund etwas ansehen mit Gumpen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Ding mit den Fangmeldungen ist bei uns simpel: Macht keiner.
> 
> Da wird einfach von einzelnen Anglern beschissen und über "Scheinentnahme" künstlicher Besatz erzwungen, weil der Gewässerwart nen ganzen anderen Eindruck bekommt. Ich habe in 10 Jahren nichts eingetragen und niemand schert sich drum.
> 
> Was darf man im Bach nicht Anfüttern? Grundfutter? Lose Feed müsste doch drin sein, oder? Was sind das denn überhaupt für Regeln und auf welcher Grundlage?



An dem Bach (Bilder) darfste alles. Bei den Minibächen nur Kunstköder, um Forellen nicht zu verangeln. Dann gibts noch einen größeren Bach. Obere - mittlere Abschnitt auch nur Kunstköder wegen der Forellen und nur bis es dunkel wird angeln erlaubt. Im Unterlauf kannste auch wieder alles machen.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Ding mit den Fangmeldungen ist bei uns simpel: Macht keiner.
> 
> Da wird einfach von einzelnen Anglern beschissen und über "Scheinentnahme" künstlicher Besatz erzwungen, weil der Gewässerwart nen ganzen anderen Eindruck bekommt. Ich habe in 10 Jahren nichts eingetragen und niemand schert sich drum.
> 
> Was darf man im Bach nicht Anfüttern? Grundfutter? Lose Feed müsste doch drin sein, oder? Was sind das denn überhaupt für Regeln und auf welcher Grundlage?



Naja in den klein Bächen werden sowieso NUR Forellen besetzt und wie D1985 schrieb der Kanal mit Quappen, hauptsächlich gegen die Grundeln, machen wohl auch die Nachbarvereine. Die Quappen werden vom Verein sogar selbst aufgezogen.

In den beiden größeren Bächen, von denen wir reden, ist ganz normales Angeln. In den anderen kleinen sind halt viele kleine Forellen, deswegen keine Naturköder, und mit Anfüttern würdest du da ganz schnell zuviele Nährstoffe reinbringen. Von der Wassermenge her ähneln die eher nem Straßengraben. Ich glaube, ihr habt einfach noch keine richtige Vorstellung davon, wie klein unsere kleinen Bäche sind...  Vielleicht kann ich mal ein paar Fotos machen demnächst.


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Genau Depenbachteich wars. Mit der Quappe ist so ne Sache. Die Begründung ist beim Verein ja nur, dass sie geschützt sei....aber das ist nur in NRW der Fall. Für NDS stimmt das ja nicht und damit ist für mich die Begründung auch hinfällig. In der Fangmeldung tauchten mal welche auf, aus den Minibächen meine ich.... Besetzt haben sie ja auch vor 2 Jahren im Kanal. Ich bin recht sicher, dass man die auch mitnehmen kann, nur pennt der Verein bei manchen Dingen immer. Siehste ja an der Quappe und kürzlich beim G See I, da wusste auch keiner bescheid was Sache ist ein halbes Jahr lang und es gab ewig keine Infos, trotz Nachfrage.
> 
> Hab doch noch ein altes Bild (Doku) zum Bach gefunden. Da kann man sich den Grund etwas ansehen mit Gumpen



Bis wann hatten wir den Teich denn? Ich bin seit '99 im Verein und mit zwei Jahren Pause, aber an den kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber gut, hab damals auch nur am Kanal und im Düker geangelt...


----------



## Tobias85

Zum letzten Bild wäre noch zu sagen, dass der Bach dort 2,5-3m breit ist, dann werden die Dimensionen klarer. Und der sieht quasi auf der ganzen Strecke so aus


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jungs, dat ist halt schwer, wenn man aus der Brassenregion kommt. Das Wasser trüb wie Cola, die Fische groß wie Schiffe, Brot und Butter die Brasse. Forellen sind Außerirdische, Anfüttern gehört zum höflichen Tenor. Die kleinen Gräben bei uns an den Kuhwiesen sind zwar Gräben, dann aber eher 50 Zentimeter Breit, genauso tief und ohne Fisch.

Und was bei uns halt immer richtig Kacke ist: Im Sommer alles zugewachsen, im Herbst dann kaum Wasser, im Winter kannst du dann wegen Hochwasser wieder nicht ran.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Sommer alles zugewachsen, im Herbst dann kaum Wasser, im Winter kannst du dann wegen Hochwasser wieder nicht ran.



Niemals wurde das Grundsatzproblem kleiner Fliessgewässer nördlich der Mittelgebirge besser zusammengefasst. Auch für mich ein beständiger Quell des Verdrusses. Und Jahr für Jahr geschehen diese Wechsel mysteriöserweise _übergangslos_, quasi über Nacht, es ist zum Mäuseraufen.


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
bin gerade am weizen einkochen und finde mein "Rezept" nicht mehr. 
Wie lange kocht ihr den Wizen ab und wie lange kocht ihr das ganze in den gläsern ab?

danke

mario


----------



## Tobias85

Ich würde soviel dafür geben, ein oder zwei solche Gewässer hier zu haben. Und wenn es nur für den Frühling ist


----------



## Tobias85

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> bin gerade am weizen einkochen und finde mein "Rezept" nicht mehr.
> Wie lange kocht ihr den Wizen ab und wie lange kocht ihr das ganze in den gläsern ab?
> 
> danke
> 
> mario



Also ich überschütte ihn wie von Fantastic propagiert in der Thermoskanne mit kochendem Wasser und lasse das ganze 10 Stunden ziehen. Dann ist die Konsistenz perfekt. Einkochen würde ihn noch weicher machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bis wann hatten wir den Teich denn? Ich bin seit '99 im Verein und mit zwei Jahren Pause, aber an den kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber gut, hab damals auch nur am Kanal und im Düker geangelt...



Da bin ich auch überfragt. Der wird schon Jahre nicht genutzt. War auch lange vor meiner Zeit, aber dazu gabs im Vereinsheft mal einen Artikel zu. Soll an den Naturschutz gegangen sein.

FF: Der große Bach bei uns ist im Unterlauf noch deutlich mehr zugewuchert. Allerdings nur so Kraut vom Boden bis zur Oberfläche und keine Seerosen.


----------



## nostradamus

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> bin gerade am weizen einkochen und finde mein "Rezept" nicht mehr.
> Wie lange kocht ihr den Wizen ab und wie lange kocht ihr das ganze in den gläsern ab?
> 
> danke
> 
> mario



jemand schnell Zeiten? Das ganze kocht schon...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

nostradamus schrieb:


> jemand schnell Zeiten? Das ganze kocht schon...



Kommt auf den Kochtopf und Menge an. Kann schon mal ne Stunde gekocht werden, ich prüfe einfach gegen, ob er weich ist. Der Weizen wird aber so oder so über die gesamte Zeit fermentieren und seine Konsistenz verändern. In Gläsern bereite ich ihn überhaupt nicht zu, warum auch? Das Zeug in Wasser bedeckt übersteht in jedem Eimer Jahrhunderte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

D1985 schrieb:


> FF: Der große Bach bei uns ist im Unterlauf noch deutlich mehr zugewuchert. Allerdings nur so Kraut vom Boden bis zur Oberfläche und keine Seerosen.



Also bei meiner kleinen Perle ist bei diesem Bewuchs kein Angeln möglich, es sei man will es drauf anlegen und den Fisch mit Montage verlieren. Ich rechne mit Schleien im Uboot-Format bei mir, deshalb hab ich es nicht probiert (sofern diese noch da sind, in meiner Kindheit waren sie es).


----------



## nostradamus

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Kochtopf und Menge an. Kann schon mal ne Stunde gekocht werden, ich prüfe einfach gegen, ob er weich ist. Der Weizen wird aber so oder so über die gesamte Zeit fermentieren und seine Konsistenz verändern. In Gläsern bereite ich ihn überhaupt nicht zu, warum auch? Das Zeug in Wasser bedeckt übersteht in jedem Eimer Jahrhunderte.


danke


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Kochtopf und Menge an. Kann schon mal ne Stunde gekocht werden, ich prüfe einfach gegen, ob er weich ist. Der Weizen wird aber so oder so über die gesamte Zeit fermentieren und seine Konsistenz verändern. In Gläsern bereite ich ihn überhaupt nicht zu, warum auch? Das Zeug in Wasser bedeckt übersteht in jedem Eimer Jahrhunderte.



Aber irgendwann riecht er dann so, dass man ie Behälter noch nichtmal mehr zum Wegschütten in die hand nehmen möchte. Oder ist DAS dein Weizengeheimis? 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also bei meiner kleinen Perle ist bei diesem Bewuchs kein Angeln möglich, es sei man will es drauf anlegen und den Fisch mit Montage verlieren. Ich rechne mit Schleien im Uboot-Format bei mir, deshalb hab ich es nicht probiert (sofern diese noch da sind, in meiner Kindheit waren sie es).



Aber im zeitigen Frühjahr geht da doch sicher was oder im Spätherbst, wenn das Kraut am absterben ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann riecht er dann so, dass man ie Behälter noch nichtmal mehr zum Wegschütten in die hand nehmen möchte. Oder ist DAS dein Weizengeheimis?



Ich grabsch in den Eimer voll fermentierten Weizens ohne mit der Wimper zu Zucken und jetzt kommt es:

Ich habe ihn Probiert, um zu verstehen, wie er schmeckt. Sehr süß, angenehm und sicherlich förderlich im Fischfang. Man munkelt, das Aminosäuren ein wesentlicher Faktor für den Erfolg des Weizens sind. Allerdings nimmt er in dieser Form kaum andere Aromen an. Will ich also Curry und Co. nutzen, dann wird frisch mit der Thermoskanne gearbeitet, will ich auf Brassen/Karpfen/Schleie die Süße ausspielen, dann aus dem Eimer. Das Alter des Weizens ist dann irrelevant.

Ich gebe zu, es stinkt, aber Deckel drauf und gut ist. Man sollte nur nach und nach Wasser hinzufügen.


----------



## Tobias85

Nimmst du den fermentierten dann auch zum Füttern oder nur als Hakenköder?

Dass du das Zeug probiert hast werte ich anerkennend als Zeichen deiner Passion fürs Angeln. Da du das ja jetzt erledigt hast, muss es von uns ja zum Glück keiner mehr testen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@FF

Wie schmecken Zuckis und Wasserschnecken?


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
also meine welt ist das mit dem eimer und dem fermentiertenen def. nicht! Daher koche ich das ein und fertig ist das ganze! 

mario


----------



## Tobias85

Wie war das, Karauschen können auch Trockenheit im Schlamm eingegraben überdauern, richtig? Trifft das noch auf andere heimische Weißfischarten zu? Habe grade von ein paar kleinen Bombentrichtern im Wald erfahren, das könnten unter Umständen unentdeckte kleine Perlen sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nimmst du den fermentierten dann auch zum Füttern oder nur als Hakenköder?
> 
> Dass du das Zeug probiert hast werte ich anerkennend als Zeichen deiner Passion fürs Angeln. Da du das ja jetzt erledigt hast, muss es von uns ja zum Glück keiner mehr testen.



Wenn es um das Fangen von Fischen geht, bin ich sicherlich ein Extrem und nicht gerade Zimperlich. War aber wirklich nicht so schlimm, wie man glaubt.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @FF
> 
> Wie schmecken Zuckis und Wasserschnecken?



Ich hab mit Zuckis nur 4x geangelt, in der Tat kann ich relativ wenig dazu berichten. Meine Forschungen in diese Richtung stehen noch an.  Schnecken habe ich schon gekostet, allerdings andere.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Zuckis nur 4x geangelt, in der Tat kann ich relativ wenig dazu berichten.



Schade.
Ich hoffte wir haben nun einen Vorkoster, der aussagekräftige Testreihen durchführt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hätte auch noch Sprock, Libellenlarven, Goldbrandkäfer und ähnliches gesammelt und dir geschickt.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schnecken habe ich schon gekostet, allerdings andere.



Ich nehme an, wenn ich jetzt daraufhin naiv und begeistert Weinbergschnecken-mit-Kräuterbutter-Rezepte poste, schmunzelt ihr alle ganz nachsichtig?

Zum Weizen: Eine Alternative für Gelegenheitsweizenuser, Fermentationsscheue und Kleinmengenverwender: Vor langer Zeit hat @Andal hier mal auf den Ebly Weizen hingewiesen. Da kocht man sich schnell ein Kochbeutelchen zu gewünschter Konsistenz und hat genug Hakenköder und Loosefeed für ne kleine Sitzung. Ich hab das al ausprobiert, und es war wirklich sehr praktisch. Einmal wars nicht so der Hit, ein andernmal mochtens die -ausschließlich- Plötzen sehr gerne, und waren im Schnitt etwas größer als die Madenplötzen. Ich bin dann wieder zurück zu Maden, aber ein Schächtelchen mit drei Beuteln Ebly steht im Schränkchen, für alle Fälle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Da bin ich recht gespannt, wie sich das nächste Angeljahr entwickeln wird. Mission "No Limits" sieht vor, sich einer neuen Lernphase zu entwerfen. Maden/Pinkies/Hanf werden Konsequent für jede Angelmethode durch Pellets/Wurm/Mais ersetzt. Kein kleiner Schnick Schnack mehr, sondern gehaltvolle Kost auf ganzer Linie für jede Methode. Ich bin extrem gespannt, wie sich meine Ergebnisse verändern werden, weil die Kontraste größer nicht sein könnten.

Ich bin zwar davon überzeugt, wesentlich größere Fische präsentieren zu können, aber auch viele Phase kompletter Ödnis zu erleben. Es gehen ja auch wertvolle Stilmittel verloren, aber auch die gesamte Taktik muss verändert werden, samt der Gerätschaft. Nach nunmehr Jahren der Perfektion des Angelns auf Frequenz ist jetzt eine Ebene der Vergleichbarkeit erreicht.

Die Tauwürmer auf den Frühlingswiesen dürfen schonmal Zittern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das wird interessant.
Bin gespannt wie sich deine Erfahrungen als Kütfischspezi da einbringen lassen.


----------



## Serdo

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Roving Kit ist das beste Beispiel! Warum bringt keine deutsche Firma sowas raus? Ich glaube fast, im Friedfischbereich haben die Firmen nen Praktikanten zu sitzen, der nur die Anordnung der Produkte im Katalog vertauscht.


Sowas suche ich auch schon länger. Daher war ich sehr froh, hier mal zu lesen, dass sich da jemand Gedanken und daraus ein wohl gutes Produkt gemacht hat. Also Suchmaschine angeworfen und nach deutschen Händlern gesucht. Pustekuchen! Diejenigen, die das Roving Kit anbieten, haben nur das Alte (mit Armlehnen) im Programm. Das von 2018 ist anscheinend in Deutschland nicht in den Handel gekommen.  Oder hat da einer von Euch einen guten Tipp/Link für mich?

Wichtig wäre für mich auch zu wissen, ob - analog zu Kochtopf - der Stuhl trotz seiner Superleichtbauweise auch 120 kg Last verträgt... Konnte ich aber in keiner Spezifikation finden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Serdo schrieb:


> Sowas suche ich auch schon länger. Daher war ich sehr froh, hier mal zu lesen, dass sich da jemand Gedanken und daraus ein wohl gutes Produkt gemacht hat. Also Suchmaschine angeworfen und nach deutschen Händlern gesucht. Pustekuchen! Diejenigen, die das Roving Kit anbieten, haben nur das Alte (mit Armlehnen) im Programm. Das von 2018 ist anscheinend in Deutschland nicht in den Handel gekommen.  Oder hat da einer von Euch einen guten Tipp/Link für mich?
> 
> Wichtig wäre für mich auch zu wissen, ob - analog zu Kochtopf - der Stuhl trotz seiner Superleichtbauweise auch 120 kg Last verträgt... Konnte ich aber in keiner Spezifikation finden.



Das neue Roving Kit ist bald erhältlich. Ist für 2019 vorgesehen, was du noch siehst, ist das alte Set mit Armlehnen. Ich schicke dir ne PN, wenn es auch Kosteneffektiv verfügbar ist. Die Startpreise mancher Händler sind nämlich oft stark überzogen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wird interessant.
> Bin gespannt wie sich deine Erfahrungen als Kütfischspezi da einbringen lassen.



Interessanterweise habe ich dieses Jahr mehr große Schleien gefangen, als das ganze Board zusammen. 

(große Fische bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig große Köder oder Vorfüttern)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Woher weißt? 

Aber schöne Fische waren auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Woher weißt?



Du hattest dieses Jahr zu wenig Zeit zum Angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da is was dran.
Warte mal nächstes Jahr ab.

Die Planung läuft schon.....


----------



## nostradamus

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das neue Roving Kit ist bald erhältlich. Ist für 2019 vorgesehen, was du noch siehst, ist das alte Set mit Armlehnen. Ich schicke dir ne PN, wenn es auch Kosteneffektiv verfügbar ist. Die Startpreise mancher Händler sind nämlich oft stark überzogen.



ich habe eben auch nur das Model mit armlehne gefunden. Worin liegen die unterschiede zum neuen model?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

nostradamus schrieb:


> ich habe eben auch nur das Model mit armlehne gefunden. Worin liegen die unterschiede zum neuen model?



https://www.korum.co.uk/products/luggage/roving-kit#

Armlehne weg (gute Sache), Farbe verändert und Gewicht reduziert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Material und Gewicht lt. Beschreibung:

https://www.angelhaack.de/specialist/specialist-stuehle/4585/korum-roving-kit

https://www.angelhaack.de/marken/korum/korum-stuehle/5954/korum-aeronium-supa-lite-chair

Ich kenne nur den Aeronium.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da is was dran.
> Warte mal nächstes Jahr ab.
> 
> Die Planung läuft schon.....



Viel Erfolg. Meine Planungen sind leider zu Sprunghaft, ich denke aber, das ich die ein oder andere Monsterschleie rauszaubern werde, obgleich das Wetter ein großer Faktor sein wird. Nach Juni sinken die Fänge standesgemäß und die Buckelkopfbrassen übernehmen. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Habt ihr irgendwelche Angelvorsätze für 2019?
Ich möchte gerne die 60cm bei Johnnies knacken - mit Pin und treibender Pose (und ja, alles andere wäre nur ein unerwünschter beifang), ich will mehr rotaugen fangen, endlich nen Karpfen verhaften und bei Wels und Aal den Meter knacken. 
Also eine bunte Tüte aber ich wäre schon sehr zufrieden, einfach wieder halbwegs regelmäßig ans Wasser zu kommen


----------



## Tobias85

Hmm, viel zu viele. Ich will zwei/drei Gewässer detailierter erkunden mit Fokus auf gewässerabhängig unterschiedliche Fischarten, allgemein mehr in den Seen angeln, was ich früher sträflich vernachlässigt habe. Mit Futter etwas rumprobieren (wer hätte das gedacht  ). Eine Schleie möchte ich unbedingt endlich mal fangen und den ersten gezielt(!) gefangenen Hecht - war bisher immer nur Beifang.

Einen Vereinssee, der auch als Badesee genutzt wird, will ich mal mit Schnorchel und Taucherbrille stundenlang erkunden. Zum einen, um nützliche Infos zu sammeln, zum andern, weil ich einfach mal Bock habe, die Fische in ihrem Lebensraum zu beobachten und vielleicht unerwartete Dinge zu entdecken. Klar, gibts alles auf Youtube, aber live is das ja nochmal ganz was anderes.


----------



## Forelle74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Habt ihr irgendwelche Angelvorsätze für 2019?


Hallo 
Karpfen fange ich jedes Jahr aber so ein richtiger  über 30pfd wäre mal was feines.
Mein Graser Pb von 60 cm möchte ich auch übertreffen .
Und ne größere Schleie.
Meine größte war um die 37 cm.
@Tobias85
Erkunden des eigenen Gewässers ist oft schon die halbe Miete.
Ich gehe im Frühjahr gerne komplett rum.
Gut das ist wohl nicht bei jedem Gewässer möglich.
Aber zumindest teilweise .


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
ich habe mir vorgenommen nächstes jahr wieder mehr mit der feederrute ans wasser zu gehen! besonderheiten in der fischgröße habe ich nicht mehr, da meine PB bereits absolut ok sind im friedfischbereich! 
Ansonsten soll es wieder einen schönen spanien-waller geben und in Ägypten soll der rochen gefangen werden .... .

Gruß
mario


----------



## Kochtopf

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe mir vorgenommen nächstes jahr wieder mehr mit der feederrute ans wasser zu gehen! besonderheiten in der fischgröße habe ich nicht mehr, da meine PB bereits absolut ok sind im friedfischbereich!
> Ansonsten soll es wieder einen schönen spanien-waller geben und in Ägypten soll der rochen gefangen werden .... .
> 
> Gruß
> mario


Sachens se mole... du bist doch aus nordhessen, gell? Falls du Bock hättest könnten wir ja mal zusammen feedern gehen?


----------



## Minimax

Ich will die Beziehung zu meinen lieben guten Flüsschendöbeln wieder kitten und ein 50plus auf klassische Art wär schon toll,
gleichzeitig kann ich die geilen kleinen Trockenfliegenforellen nicht vergessen...

Überhaupt will ich aber häufiger ans Wasser und wieder mehr so angeln, wie es mir am meisten Spass macht, und nicht was vermeintlich
am effektivsten ist.

Und natürlich noch alles andere auch, außer jede Form des Meeresangels, Festbleiboillie und Wels. Und Zander allerhöchstens auf Ansitz. Allerhöchstens.


----------



## hanzz

Ich würde gerne mal nen Wels am Rhein fangen.
Ein schönener Barsch von 50 wäre natürlich auch toll.
Aber ich bin bescheiden. 
Ich möchte es eigentlich nur hinbekommen, öfter loszukommen als dieses Jahr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

hanzz schrieb:


> Ein schönener Barsch von 50 wäre natürlich auch toll.





hanzz schrieb:


> Aber ich bin bescheiden.


----------



## nostradamus

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sachens se mole... du bist doch aus nordhessen, gell? Falls du Bock hättest könnten wir ja mal zusammen feedern gehen?


hi,
klar doch! Woher kommst du? 

mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Überhaupt will ich aber häufiger ans Wasser und wieder mehr so angeln, wie es mir am meisten Spass macht, und nicht was vermeintlich
> am effektivsten ist.



Den Satz verstehe ich nicht, hast du Dinge gemacht, die dir keinen Spaß bereitet haben?!


----------



## nostradamus

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal nen Wels am Rhein fangen.
> Ein schönener Barsch von 50 wäre natürlich auch toll.
> Aber ich bin bescheiden.
> Ich möchte es eigentlich nur hinbekommen, öfter loszukommen als dieses Jahr.



50er barsch.... . wie lange willst du am edersee fischen ....


----------



## hanzz

nostradamus schrieb:


> 50er barsch.... . wie lange willst du am edersee fischen ....


Gar nicht den suche ich lieber in NL
Obwohl ich meine größten Barsche im Rhein Herne Kanal gefangen habe. Fehlen nur 4cm


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Den Satz verstehe ich nicht, hast du Dinge gemacht, die dir keinen Spaß bereitet haben?!



Na, Beispielsweise war ich viel zu selten mit der Centrepin unterwegs, obwohl ich das doch so liebe, und hab häufiger Statios aus Bequemlichkeit und Effektivität verwendet. Oder Habe im Maximierungsstreben 2 Feederruten aufgebaut und mich gestresst, anstatt schön locker mit ner einfachen Avon und dem Finger an der Schnur verträumt den Libellen zuzugucken... etc. etc..


----------



## nostradamus

46cm ... Das ist wirklich eine Ansage!


----------



## hanzz

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>


Ich meine damit, dass ich nicht verbissen danach suche. 
Freu mich viel mehr, wenn ich 5 Barsche am Abend fange.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, Beispielsweise war ich viel zu selten mit der Centrepin unterwegs, obwohl ich das doch so liebe, und hab häufiger Statios aus Bequemlichkeit und Effektivität verwendet. Oder Habe im Maximierungsstreben 2 Feederruten aufgebaut und mich gestresst, anstatt schön locker mit ner einfachen Avon und dem Finger an der Schnur verträumt den Libellen zuzugucken... etc. etc..



Verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Ich bin ja die Reinkarnation des "Einrutenanglers" und habe in allen Ansätzen beim klassischen Friedfischangeln mit 2 Peitschen versagt und war dem Burnout nahe. Nur beim Quappenangeln/Aalangeln mache ich sowas, ansonsten überfordert mich das. Wird ja immer gleich geschrieben, das es nen Matchangler-Tick wäre, tatsächlich HASSE ich aber den Verlust von Kontrolle und bei 2 Pose zum Beispiel sterbe ich innerhalb weniger Minuten......

Das mit den Libellen ist zwar jetzt ein bisschen der Maxi aus dem Wunderland, aber ich kann nachvollziehen was du meinst.



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, dass ich nicht verbissen danach suche.
> Freu mich viel mehr, wenn ich 5 Barsche am Abend fange.



Barsche sind die einzigen "Raubfische", die mich noch einigermaßen Interessieren, weil sie super mit Wurm oder kleinen Köfis zu beangeln sind. Allerdings werde ich meinen PB wohl nicht mehr erreichen.

In meiner Kindheit habe ich den 50er Barsch leider schon erwischt. Genau genommen 52 Zentimeter. Ein Schaden fürs Leben.


----------



## Kochtopf

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> klar doch! Woher kommst du?
> 
> mario


Wolfhager Ecke. Hast du den Flüsse Schein?
*ed*
Maxistopheles libellenschwärmerei kann ich verstehen. Man döst im gras unter einem schattenspendenden Baum und hört den Fluss leise gurgeln. Die Bienen summen, ein Eichhörnchen klettert über den Baum und die Glöckchen an den Rutenspitzen wiegen sich im lauen Abendwind.
Dann muss nix beissen. Dann reicht es zu sein.

Wird Zeit das Frühling wird


----------



## hanzz

So ging es mir mit dem ersten Zander. 
Direkt 1 Meter.
Das wird wohl nicht nochmal passieren.
Aber es gibt noch so viele schöne Fische


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Meter Zander ist natürlich auch Stark und genau die gleiche Geschichte. Wobei ich Barsche allgemeine als tolle Fische wahrnehme, die Bestände aber gezieltes Beangeln mehr oder weniger Überflüssiger machen. Da war der Raubbau die letzten Jahre einfach zu extrem.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hmm, viel zu viele. Ich will zwei/drei Gewässer detailierter erkunden mit Fokus auf gewässerabhängig unterschiedliche Fischarten, allgemein mehr in den Seen angeln, was ich früher sträflich vernachlässigt habe. Mit Futter etwas rumprobieren (wer hätte das gedacht  ). Eine Schleie möchte ich unbedingt endlich mal fangen und den ersten gezielt(!) gefangenen Hecht - war bisher immer nur Beifang.
> 
> Einen Vereinssee, der auch als Badesee genutzt wird, will ich mal mit Schnorchel und Taucherbrille stundenlang erkunden. Zum einen, um nützliche Infos zu sammeln, zum andern, weil ich einfach mal Bock habe, die Fische in ihrem Lebensraum zu beobachten und vielleicht unerwartete Dinge zu entdecken. Klar, gibts alles auf Youtube, aber live is das ja nochmal ganz was anderes.



Schleie ist meist recht einfach, wenn auch besetzt wurde. Da sind vor allem die IG Teiche interessant. Das mit dem Tauchen hatte ich auch mal vor, mit Kamera allerdings. Bin aber recht unsportlich geworden...wo es eigentlich immer Fisch gibt ist am Steg der Bereich.

Mein Vorsatz ist öfter zum Bach gehen auf Forelle und auch wenns komisch klingt meine Angelausrüstung deutlich reduzieren. Viele Sachen liegen hier schon Jahre und haben nie das Wasser gesehen.


----------



## nostradamus

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wolfhager Ecke. Hast du den Flüsse Schein?
> *ed*
> Maxistopheles libellenschwärmerei kann ich verstehen. Man döst im gras unter einem schattenspendenden Baum und hört den Fluss leise gurgeln. Die Bienen summen, ein Eichhörnchen klettert über den Baum und die Glöckchen an den Rutenspitzen wiegen sich im lauen Abendwind.
> Dann muss nix beissen. Dann reicht es zu sein.
> 
> Wird Zeit das Frühling wird



natürlich habe ich keinen flussschein mehr! Ein jahr hat mir genügt... .
Wohne rund um fritzlar .... . 
wo fischst du neben den flüssen..
Ansonsten finden wir schon ein gewässer wo wir fischen können!


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Schleie ist meist recht einfach, wenn auch besetzt wurde. Da sind vor allem die IG Teiche interessant. Das mit dem Tauchen hatte ich auch mal vor, mit Kamera allerdings. Bin aber recht unsportlich geworden...wo es eigentlich immer Fisch gibt ist am Steg der Bereich.
> 
> Mein Vorsatz ist öfter zum Bach gehen auf Forelle und auch wenns komisch klingt meine Angelausrüstung deutlich reduzieren. Viele Sachen liegen hier schon Jahre und haben nie das Wasser gesehen.



Ne wasserdichte Tasche für mein Smartphone wollte ich mir ev auch noch besorgen und dann ein paar Aufnahmen machen. Naja und zum Schnorcheln muss man ja zum Glück nicht so sportlich sein...  Dieses Jahr nach dem Urlaub (da bin ich aufs Schnorcheln gekommen) war der See badetechnisch ja leider erst dicht wegen Blaualgen und dann war es direkt zu kalt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobi, sitzt du am Handy und hast 1 Minute Zeit für nen fixen Beta-Test? Nichts Anmelden, nur Link Klicken!


----------



## Tobias85

Aye, sir!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich will von dir nur kurz Wissen:

Ladezeit (ging es schnell beim Anklicken)
Wenn du das Handy quer drehst, geht der Inhalt mit, ist es Leserlich und Konsumierbar?
Sind die Bilder zu erkennen?

Das wars auch schon!


----------



## Tobias85

Ladezeit ca.2-3 Sekunden (bei nur 0,86 MBit Downloadgeschwindigkeit hier aufm Dorfe), Text und Bilder drehen sich mit, alles gut erkennbar und gut lesbar, sehr angemehm zu betrachten.

Nur 1-2 Bilder sind im Quermodus so hoch, dass oben oder unten mal 5mm nicht aufs Display passen, aber das ist ja von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ladezeit ca.2-3 Sekunden (bei nur 0,86 MBit Downloadgeschwindigkeit hier aufm Dorfe), Text und Bilder drehen sich mit, alles gut erkennbar und gut lesbar, sehr angemehm zu betrachten.
> 
> Nur 1-2 Bilder sind im Quermodus so hoch, dass oben oder unten mal 5mm nicht aufs Display passen, aber das ist ja von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich.



Wat, so schnell? Yay, ich bau ne Rakte! (Edith: Die Rakte ist die schnelle Form der Rakete)

Danke für die Info Buddy, Beta-Tester kriegen im Laufe des Jahres auch mal Futter per Post.


----------



## Tobias85

Ach quatsch, Ehrensache 

Ja, so schnell und wie gesagt mit Schnecken-DSL...viel Spaß noch beim Basteln, ich hau mich jetzt hin, in 10 Stunden wollte ich in Hamburg sein...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, Ehrensache
> 
> Ja, so schnell und wie gesagt mit Schnecken-DSL...viel Spaß noch beim Basteln, ich hau mich jetzt hin, in 10 Stunden wollte ich in Hamburg sein...



Mach das, ich schieb ne Nachtschicht und übertrage 60 Berichte.... Bis Morgen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ne wasserdichte Tasche für mein Smartphone wollte ich mir ev auch noch besorgen und dann ein paar Aufnahmen machen. Naja und zum Schnorcheln muss man ja zum Glück nicht so sportlich sein...  Dieses Jahr nach dem Urlaub (da bin ich aufs Schnorcheln gekommen) war der See badetechnisch ja leider erst dicht wegen Blaualgen und dann war es direkt zu kalt.



Ja leider. Am Kanal ja auch. Wird aber bestimmt nicht so einfach mit den Aufnahmen. Normal wäre eine Sauerstoffflasche oder so optimal. Da bleibt einem viel mehr Zeit. Am Vogtsee habe ich mal richtige Taucher gesehen. Glaube die haben auch Aufnahmen gemacht. Allerdings brauchten die dafür auch eine Genehmigung.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mach das, ich schieb ne Nachtschicht und übertrage 60 Berichte.... Bis Morgen!



Schon fertig? Meine Nacht ist schonwieder vorbei 



D1985 schrieb:


> Ja leider. Am Kanal ja auch. Wird aber bestimmt nicht so einfach mit den Aufnahmen. Normal wäre eine Sauerstoffflasche oder so optimal. Da bleibt einem viel mehr Zeit. Am Vogtsee habe ich mal richtige Taucher gesehen. Glaube die haben auch Aufnahmen gemacht. Allerdings brauchten die dafür auch eine Genehmigung.



Naja die Aufnahmen wären nur sekundäres Ziel. Primär gehts mir wirklich darum, die ganze Unterwasserwelt einfach mal live gesehen zu haben. Ich fänds megageil, nen Trupp der angeblich 7-pfündigen Brassen dort zu beobachten. Naja und dann Infos zur Gewässerstruktur, Hotspots und ein paar digitale Eindrücke als Beifang, wenn man eh schonmal da unten ist...


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
hat jemand noch einen Tipp wo man das Korum Roving Kit (altes Model!) zu einem guten Preis bekommt?
danke
mario


----------



## Andal

Mein Vorsatz - kein Vorsatz! Wo man sich nix vorsetzt, kann auch nix auf der Strecke bleiben. 

Ich habe mit dem Rhein genügend Wasser vor der 'Türe, da wird mir ganz sicher nicht langweilig. Den Verein habe ich abgeschrieben. Ist erstens unwirtschaftlich weit weg und ich habe absolut keine Lust mehr, mir dann hernach, aus dritter und vierter Hand anzuhören, was ich alles falsch gemacht habe, weil die anderen nichts fangen. Muss keiner haben!!!


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs.

mal was anderes: Mir ist grad siedendheiß eingefallen, bald ist ja wieder das Jahr rum, und die *Angelpapiere müssen erneuert werden*: Also, wer die nicht zugeschickt bekommt oder noch hat, jetzt ist noch Zeit schnell beim FLAS des Vertrauens Marken, Stempel, Scheine etc. zu besorgen. Grad im Hinblick auf evtl. Neujahrsansitze.
(Ich hab das mal verpennt und durch hin und her etc. hatte ich den halben Januar keine Lizenz)
Herzlich,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schon fertig? Meine Nacht ist schonwieder vorbei



Bis 04:00 Uhr, dann Augenpflege, morgens den Vertrag bei WIX gekündigt und einen neuen beim Hoster aufgesetzt, dann Ersatzdomain bestellt. Nun Datenbanken anlegen, Domain einpflegen, dann Berichte weiter übertragen. Ich mach das gerade alles im Blindflug, komme aber gut voran.

Natürlich hat 1&1, wo meine Hauptdomain (16er-Haken.de) hinterlegt ist, den Hostingpart ihrerseits auf ein eigenes Verwaltungssystem geschoben, mir fehlt da jetzt der Zugriff, weil ich die Passwörter nicht habe. Darum darf ich mich also auch noch nach den Feiertagen kümmern.

Ich werde nicht Alt, soviel steht fest.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Oha Michael Schlögl zollt mir Respekt und attestiert mir herausragendes Wissen über das Angeln. Jetzt muss mich wer ganz schnell vom hohen Ross runterholen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du hast noch viel zu lernen!

Besser jetzt?   


Neue Stippe gefällig?

https://www.facebook.com/1630961020...961020546051/1930730700356994/?type=2&theater


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast noch viel zu lernen!
> 
> Besser jetzt?
> 
> 
> Neue Stippe gefällig?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1630961020...961020546051/1930730700356994/?type=2&theater



Grins, die ist mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast noch viel zu lernen!
> 
> Besser jetzt?



Hab kurz etwas Ejakulat in der Wohnung verteilt, jetzt ist wieder alles auf normalem Pegel. Es tut einfach unheimlich gut, wenn jemand dich würdigt. Am Ende ist das natürlich vollkommen Banane, weil ich ohnehin für mich stehe. Trotzdem, 99% der Teamangler sind von Arroganz geprägt, wenn dann ein MS dir mal Anerkennung zukommen lässt, ist das wie ein Ritterschlag.

Neue Stippruten brauche ich auch noch, dann aber ne Whip. Ich bin ja verdammt scharf auf die neue Preston!

https://shop.matchanglershop.de/Rut...em-Whip-6-8m-275-Gramm::4897.html?language=de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf jeden Fall schön leicht die Prestons.
Kann man die irgendwo im Einsatz sehen?

5m bis 7m benutze ich ja auch vorrangig aber nur beringt.
Ne Rolle brauche ich schon für den Drill meiner Zielfische.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab kurz etwas Ejakulat in der Wohnung verteilt,




Wenn du weiter so aufsteigst in der Match-/Wettanglerszene kann du das bald meistbietend verkaufen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du weiter so aufsteigst in der Match-/Wettanglerszene kann du das bald meistbietend verkaufen.



Ach Quatsch, die Matchanglerszene ist genau das, was ich komplett umgehe. Diese Eitelkeiten und das doch recht verschobene Bild übers Friedfischangeln passt mir aus dieser Szene heraus auch nicht. In Teilen beweihräuchern sich diese Sparte des Hobbies auch nur noch über Tackle und vollen Setzkescher. Mir hat erst letzte Woche jemand geschrieben (Teamangler großer Firma), wo mein Hafen ist. Für Bilder, Glanz und Gloria wollte er an meinem Spot abernten. So sind diese Herrschaften drauf.

Ich bin einfach nur ein Friedfischangler in Anlehnung an taktisches Angeln.

Willst du Ejakulat? Noch bin ich bei WIX.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.
Hab ich selbst reichlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ab deinem Alter reduziert sich die Produktion von Testosteron enorm. Die Hoden schrumpfen und produzieren weniger! LÜGNER


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch nicht und hoffe das bleibt auch noch ne Weile so. 

Andererseits kann man sich dann ohne Ablenkung voll und ganz aufs Angeln konzentrieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Inzwischen ist aber die Ursache für die nachlassende Sexualität alter Männer ganz genau erforscht!

.

.


.



.


.
Das liegt an den alten Frauen!

Hätte man eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## Xianeli

Heute die Baugenehmigung für unser Haus erhalten. Ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk vor dem 24. ^^

Leider bedeutet das aber auch das es nächstes Jahr keine Ansitze geben wird. Werde nur selten mal für 1 bis 2 Stunden Zeit finden. Ich befürchte das ich in dem Zeitrahmen doch eher mein Glück auf Raubfisch versuchen sollte???


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Heute die Baugenehmigung für unser Haus erhalten. Ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk vor dem 24. ^^
> 
> Leider bedeutet das aber auch das es nächstes Jahr keine Ansitze geben wird. Werde nur selten mal für 1 bis 2 Stunden Zeit finden. Ich befürchte das ich in dem Zeitrahmen doch eher mein Glück auf Raubfisch versuchen sollte???



Zunächst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Nestbauerlaubnis!
Aber verzweifle nicht, ich würde sagen, 1-2 Stunden sind plenty, da schlägt nämlich die Stunde des Trotting. Eine Tasche mit Kirmskrams, Etwas Loosefeed, eine Angel- weniger haben die Raubfischer auch nicht dabei. Dose Mais, Tulip, Brot, Ebly, oder eben ein Mass Maden und ab ans Flüßchen. Wenn nach 15 Minuten nichts beisst weiter.
Oder, wenn nur Stillgewässer vorhanden leichtes Grundangeln, wie es Geomas hier vorgemacht hat: Der war ja auch immer nur fürn Stündchen oder zwei mit leichtestem Gepäck und seiner magischen Schwingspitzenrute am Wasser.
Und es gibt noch tausend weitere Möglichkeiten bei knapper Zeit zu Angeln, der Schlüssel sind natürlich nahgelegene, nicht zu große (wg. Struktursuche) Gewässer, sowie ne kleine leichte Ausrüstung die möglichst gepackt in der Ecke steht.
Ich sehe grade Du bist im Südwesten: Da müßte doch alles voller Forellenbäche sein? Schon mal an die Fliege gedacht? Auch leicht und aufwandslos unterwegs, außerdem kannst Du viel mehr Fischarten als mit echtem Spinnzeugs beackern, und schön ists obendrein?


----------



## Xianeli

Danke für die Antwort Minimax =)

Kleine Forellenflüsschen gibt es hier sehr viele. Habe mich mit dem Thema allerdings noch nicht befasst und ist auch erstmal nichts für mich. Ansonsten wäre das leichte Grundangeln eine Option... Nur sind die möglichen Beifänge extrem groß und der Platz zum ausdrillen zu gering um mit leichtem Geschirr loszuziehen.

Dachte erstmals ausgiebige versuche mit liquide bread und losen Hanf zu versuchen. 

Leider müsste ich an einem neuen Gewässer anfangen da ich nicht bereit bin erneut eine Jahreskarte für das jetzige springen zu lassen. Struktur = 0, Friedfische in Massen aber von Land aus nur sehr wenige stellen zu beangeln und täglich nervt der Kontroletti.

Am Maar brauche ich es nicht versuchen. Entweder Bäume und Sträucher ohne Ende oder Platz belegt. Im Sommer viele Schwimmer und pöbelnde Leute.

Trotten hört sich sehr interessant an aber da gibt es glaube kein geeignetes Flüsschen in der unmittelbaren Umgebung. Da müsste ich mal auf Erkundungstour gehen. Nurnoch wissen worauf man bei dem Gewässer achten muss


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Heute die Baugenehmigung für unser Haus erhalten. Ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk vor dem 24. ^^
> 
> Leider bedeutet das aber auch das es nächstes Jahr keine Ansitze geben wird. Werde nur selten mal für 1 bis 2 Stunden Zeit finden. Ich befürchte das ich in dem Zeitrahmen doch eher mein Glück auf Raubfisch versuchen sollte???


Ich weiss was auf dich zukommt  aber es ist auch sehr schön.

Heute ist Sarah Jane eingezogen. Jetzt wo der Angelkram hier ist fühle ich mich auch zuhause


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiss was auf dich zukommt  aber es ist auch sehr schön.
> 
> Heute ist Sarah Jane eingezogen. Jetzt wo der Angelkram hier ist fühle ich mich auch zuhause



Das glaube ich dir. Werde vermutlich auch garnicht erst ans angeln denken weil es genug zu tun gibt. Die Mühen lohnen sich halt. Wenn ich fertig bin kann ich dann entspannt das Jahr ausklingen lassen... hoffentlich


----------



## Kochtopf

So wird es sein. Ich habe das angeln vermisst bzw vermisse es immer noch aber, auch wenn es platt klingt: ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss


----------



## Mikesch

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... Mir hat erst letzte Woche jemand geschrieben (Teamangler großer Firma), wo mein Hafen ist. ...


Wenn so ein Typ "deinen" Hafen nicht findet kann man ihm auch nicht helfen.
Wer führt den ans Wasser und drückt ihm die Angel in die Hand?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

mikesch schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Typ "deinen" Hafen nicht findet kann man ihm auch nicht helfen.
> Wer führt den ans Wasser und drückt ihm die Angel in die Hand?



Nicht nur das, er hätte auch verstehen müssen, das der beschriebene Zustand eine Ausnahme war. Meinen Wohnort samt Gewässer hätte er ohnehin rausbekommen, aber wie du schon schreibst, die hellsten Kerzen scheinen scheinen die Jungs aus der Angelbranche auch nicht zu sein.......


----------



## Minimax

Salam aleikum Effendis,
jetzt geht's nach Monaten des Rumhängens ans Flüßchen, mal sehen ob ich mich entschneidern kann,
Euch einen schönen 4. Advent,
herzlich, Euer
Minimax


----------



## hanzz

wa aleikum as salam
Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil


----------



## Kochtopf

Horridoh und fette Beute!


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So wird es sein. Ich habe das angeln vermisst bzw vermisse es immer noch aber, auch wenn es platt klingt: ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss




Wie oft ich diesen Spruch in den letzten Monaten gehört habe  passt aber auch das Zitat. 

Da wir uns ja ein 150m2 Bungawlöchen bauen hat es dann wenigstens unser Roboter einfacher und muss nicht mehr von Etage zu Etage getragen werden 

Ans angeln denke ich sicherheitshalber erstmal nicht.... freue mich natürlich umso mehr falls die Zeit vorhanden sein sollte und ich los kann. 

Ist nicht einfach wenn man hier die tollen Berichte liest und selbst nicht raus kommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich schmeiß mich weg. Ein Blick in die Vergangenheit zeigt auf, das ich schon immer den Hang zum Wahnsinn hatte. Nu sach noch mal einer, ich war/kann nur Friedfische fangen. XDXD (Smileys aus der Vergangenheit, was war da nur los)

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/aal-angeln-im-see.135603/


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Salam aleikum Effendis,
> jetzt geht's nach Monaten des Rumhängens ans Flüßchen, mal sehen ob ich mich entschneidern kann,
> Euch einen schönen 4. Advent,
> herzlich, Euer
> Minimax



Herr Minimax! Ich bin begeistert und wünsche von ganzem Herzen, Erfolg gehabt zu haben, zumindest aber einen schönen Tag am Fluss!


----------



## MS aus G

Ich wünsche dem gesamten Ükel ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für das neue Jahr!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
auch ich wünsch Euch und Euren Lieben ein friedvolles und genussreiches Weihnachten,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch an alle einen schönen Heiligabend und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## phirania

Allen hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein frohes Fest allen Ükelstammtischschreibern und -lesern.


----------



## Tobias85

Hat es von euch jemanden ans Wasser gezogen heute? ich war grad kurz am Kanal und wollte die eingefrorenen Reste des Feederfutters von letzter Woche aufbrauchen, ist natürlich immernoch was übrig von dem kg  Gefangen hab ich nichts, auch keinen Biss in etwa anderthalb Stunden. Morgen werd ich wohl nochmal am See angreifen und dann eher in der Mittagszeit und für deutlich länger, sofern ich nicht komplett auskühle...


----------



## phirania

Wie frisch ist es denn bei Euch...?
Hier sind schucklige 8 grad plus und Sonnenschein..
War heute allerdingst zu faul,auf dem Sofa.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier waren heute 6 Grad aber regenrisch und sehr windig.

Ich hab vor Langeweile mal zwei Alben hinzugefügt, falls jemand von euch mal einige meiner Gewässer oder ein paar Fische sehen will.


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> Wie frisch ist es denn bei Euch...?
> Hier sind schucklige 8 grad plus und Sonnenschein..
> War heute allerdingst zu faul,auf dem Sofa.



5 Grad, bedeckter Himmel, Wind und sowieso schlecht durchblutete Finger 




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier waren heute 6 Grad aber regenrisch und sehr windig.
> 
> Ich hab vor Langeweile mal zwei Alben hinzugefügt, falls jemand von euch mal einige meiner Gewässer oder ein paar Fische sehen will.



Da sind einige sehr schöne Gewässer bei, ein bisschen neidisch bin ich ja schon. Wieso hängt denn über dem einen Graben mittig ein Schild?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist ein Flüsschen und da beginnt ein Truppenübungsgebiet.


----------



## Tobias85

Ah, verstehe...da sollte man das angeln wirklich besser lassen


----------



## Kochtopf

Zumindest kein Magnetfischen betreiben ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Haha...ja dann ist schneller Silvester als geplant.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Daaaas Waaaaandern ist des Müüüüllers Luuuuust, daaaas Waaaaandern....


----------



## Kochtopf

Haste zugelegt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Haste zugelegt?



Reserven für den Winter, Wandern macht doch Dünn!


----------



## hanzz

Wünsche allen Ükels ein spannendes und gesundes 2019


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da schließe ich mich an.
Auf ein erfolgreiches neues Angeljahr.
Cheers!


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir ebenso..und viele entspannte Tage/Nachmittage/Abende am Wasser.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir noch allen, alles Gute im neuen Jahr!!!

Es gibt natürlich auch gleich mal was zu berichten!!! Nach gut "überstandenem" Weihnachts- und Nachweihnachtsgeschäft, sollten doch bitteschön Heute auch die ersten Fischis an Land gezuppelt werden!!! Es sollte gemütliches Vereinsteichangeln werden! Wurde es auch!!!

Bereits kurz nach dem ersten Füttern, an der 2. Rute waren noch keine Maden, zuppelte es bereits, doch leider ging das kleine Rotauge an der Oberfläche verloren! Fing ja schon mal "gut" an! Die Maden waren immer noch nicht am Haken, direkt wieder ein Biss, ins Leere!!! Naja! Dann waren beide Ruten endlich soweit, und auch an der "neuen" Rute direkt ein Biss und ein Fischi, hurra der erste im neuen Jahr, ein kleines Rotauge!!!

Danach war erstmal für etwa eine halbe Stunde Sendepause, bevor es wieder einen Biss gab, achja da war ja noch was! Die dummen Forellen gibt es ja auch noch! Da soll ich wohl leider Recht behalten, das die mir noch eine Zeit erhalten bleiben!?!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Die kleinen Rotaugen haben am Ende 6:3 gewonnen!!! Ein paar Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten, was bei dem Wind aber auch normal ist!

War natürlich ein schöner Einstand ins neue Jahr! An der Größe muss ich natürlich noch arbeiten, aber man muss ja noch potenzial nach oben haben!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Mario! Dir und allen Ükelanten und sonstigen Boardies ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Freunde des Ükels,
ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht, geschliddert, gehumpelt oder auch kreischend hineingezogen worden, und ich wünsche Euch und Euren Lieben unbekannterweise ein wunderbares, harmonisches Jahr, und dass möglichst viele Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen, man liest ja einiges, Hausbau, Geschäftsideen, Weiterhin gesundheitliche Besserung, die lieben Kleinen, Berufliches Fortkommen, ich bin überzeugt davon das das neue Jahr mehr Lächeln und weniger Sorgenfalten bringen wird (für Sir Kochtopfs und Fantastics Gewichtsprobleme sehe ich allerdings black), schliesslich wird's ein geruhsames 2019, und dann beginnen die wilden Zwanziger...

Jedenfalls gibt's von mir erstmal an alle Ükels ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön, für die schönen Berichte und die knallharte Kompetenz -in diesem Thread und anderswo, die lustigen Beiträge und Sprüche, und besonders für das freundliche Interesse, die Kameraderie und Solidarität, Ihr Jungs seid schon ein Teil meines Lebens geworden, ich find, das machen wir hier so weiter in 2019,
vielen lieben Dank,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wird bestimmt ein tolles Jahr und ich schließe mich natürlich deinen Worten vollkommen an.


----------



## Casso

Besser spät als nie: Auch ich wünsche euch ein erfolgreiches, angenehmes und gesundes Jahr 2019! 

Da ich leider immer noch keine permanente Internetverbindung in Form von Glasfaser und einem Router habe und die letzten Tage wirklich sehr zeitraubend waren, konnte ich bisher auch leider nicht mehr hier in den Stammtisch schauen. Aber ich sehe schöne Ausflüge und schöne Fänge. Macht nach wie vor Lust aber auch irgendwie traurig, da ich mich jetzt zunächst wieder auf die Aluminiumbole schmeißen darf und im Treppenhaus die Wände fertig spachteln muss. Morgen soll nämlich das Renoviervlies an Wand und Decke, damit es hier endlich mal weiter geht und ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser kann.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bruder im Geischde! (Morgen Farmacellplatten im Treppenhaus anbringen, Love it)


----------



## Xianeli

Noch nicht renovieren aber morgen alles nötige mit dem Rohbauer auf dem Grundstück besprechen. Mal gucken wann das Wetter den Startschuss zulässt


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir könnten einen unterükel aufmachen - unterangelte Bauherren oder so... drück euch die Daumen jungens!


----------



## Casso

Wow! Geil dass dieses Thema hier so präsent ist. 

Wünsche euch beiden natürlich viel Spaß bei der Arbeit. Und Xianeli, bei uns könnte man wettertechnisch im Moment starten. Wir haben hier was das Baugebiet betrifft schon viel Glück. Ohnehin lief es bei uns z.B. erfreulich gut. Wir haben im März 2018 angefangen. Ohne Bauunternehmer. Wir haben rund 70% alleine gemacht und sind im November 2018 eingezogen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir könnten einen unterükel aufmachen - unterangelte Bauherren oder so... drück euch die Daumen jungens!


Ich hoffe all ihr habt - wenn schon denn schon - wenigstens den größeren Gartenteich nicht vergessen. 
So von mir noch näher liegender Köderfischversorgung über (Erholungspausen-) Stippen Ukel und Rotfeder im eigenen Kleinteich ist da vieles möglich!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe mehrere Teiche aber leider sind schätzungsweise 99% der Belegschaft verstorben (siehe "Sauerstoffversorgung ohne Strom" - meine Biotonne sieht mit dem rausgefischten eisbrocken aus wie die Auslage beim Fischhändler. -.- arme scheißerchen, die 80 EUR für den Oxydator hätte ich mir wohl schenken können.

Jetzt verhöhnt mich schon das Bauhaus,
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 wobei es ein nettes Detail ist jetzt ausschließlich Forellenruten anzubieten. Grauenhafte Qualität der Rollen. Aber eine kleine Knicklichtpose musste mit


----------



## Kochtopf

Ihr Ükel! Die Flüsse stehen hoch und es ist knapp über null, es ist die Zeit, Döbel vor den eigenen Füßen zu fangen, macht zäh das Tulip, das Weißbrot liquidiert und geht ans Wasser! Ich kann nicht und es bricht mein Anglerherz


----------



## Tobias85

Ich würd so gern, aber ich habs versäumt, im Sommer unseren größeren Bach nach entsprechenden Gumpen abzusuchen. Spontan wüsste ich nur zwei, maximal drei Stellen, wo ich mich kurz hinsetzen könnte. Meine Sommerdöbelstelle bringt im Winter meist leider keine Bisse. Oder mach ich mich auf den Weg und erkunde nochmal 15km Bach zu Fuß? 

Gibts hier im Ükel eigentlich auch Kanalangler? Lohnt es sich, im Mittellandkanal mal gezielt auf Döbel zu angeln? Mit Tulip dürften Beifänge weitestgehend ausgeschlossen sein, in meiner ganzen Anglerkarriere habe ich aber erst von einem Döbel aus dem Kanal gehört.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Bei uns gibts eigentlich keine Döbel im Kanal, dafür aber Aland. Aber gezielt angeln macht wohl weniger Sinn, sind meist Beifänge beim Rotaugenangeln.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann war das wohl bloß ein Weser-Vagabund, der sich verirrt hatte...schade eigentlich.


----------



## Xianeli

Gute Idee Kochtopf ! Scheint ja ein paar hier zu geben 

@Casso 
Das wird hier in der Eifel leider nicht möglich sein denke ich. Dafür sind die Temperaturen einfach zu tief. 

@Nordlichtangler 
So schön die Sache mit dem Teich wäre... nein das lasse ich lieber aus 2 Gründen
1.) Mit zwei kleinen Kindern möchte ich erstmal keinen haben. Bin selbst an einem groß geworden und wusste das ich nicht ran darf aber ich möchte trotzdem nicht die ganze Zeit darauf achten müssen
2.) So einfach wie möglich. Der Garten wird eine Wiese für die Kids zum spielen und im Sommer zu grillen. Außer mähen wollte ich die Arbeit so gering wie möglich halten ^^ 

Kenne mich mit Bächen und Flüssen hier garnicht aus. Bis zum Frühjahr wird das wohl leider nichts mit der Angelei


----------



## phirania

Lasst euch nicht entmutigen...
Auch Eure Zeit wird kommen..


----------



## Andal

*Tiocfaidh ár lá ... nur so!*


----------



## phirania

??????


----------



## Andal

...Eure Zeit wird kommen!


----------



## geomas

Hab was von liquidiertem Brot gelesen und Döbeln und wollt mich mal wieder melden.
Hab die Papiere/Marken noch nicht fürs frische Jahr (gibts nächste Woche Sonnabend), Kochtopfs Anregung hat mich an die Alande des letzten Winters denken lassen. Vielleicht klappts ja auch 2019 mit Schwinge oder Picker.


Stichwort Papiere - hier ein Bild aus besseren Tagen*:





DAV-Ausweis, gefunden beim Aufräumen. Subversive Agententätigkeit mit Bambusrute und Butthaken.
Die Zeitschrift im A5-Format war für mich als Knirps mindestens so aufregend wie die Romane von Karl May.



*) ist keineswegs politisch gemeint, ich denk nur gerne an die Kindheit zurück


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hab was von liquidiertem Brot gelesen und Döbeln und wollt mich mal wieder melden.



Mensch Geo,
das ist aber schön dass Du Dich mal wieder meldest! Nun wird alles gut,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Moin moin und willkommen zurück an Board


----------



## Tricast

Endlich ist er wieder da! 

Viele liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Xianeli schrieb:


> So schön die Sache mit dem Teich wäre... nein das lasse ich lieber aus 2 Gründen
> 1.) Mit zwei kleinen Kindern möchte ich erstmal keinen haben. Bin selbst an einem groß geworden und wusste das ich nicht ran darf aber ich möchte trotzdem nicht die ganze Zeit darauf achten müssen


Das ist auch richtig u. wichtig, ich kenne leider leider einige böse Fälle. 
Sowas muss insbesondere bei klein+tief+steil (wg. der Nichtdurchfrosterei) gut abgesichert werden, ist aber nicht unmöglich, wie etwa Baustahlmatte drüber.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hallo Georg,
willkommen zurück!



geomas schrieb:


> - hier ein Bild aus besseren Tagen*:



Inzwischen hört man viel Stimmen, die sich tatsächlich die alten Zeiten zurück wünschen. Vom Regen in die Traufe und so.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich weiß von eurem letzten Oberboss in direkter Live-Aussage, dass das anders hätte laufen wollen, nach dem Willen sehr vieler Inhabitanten der neu losgelösten DDR-2 von 1990 ...

Ich habe seit 1965 viele Sommerferien mit (schwarz)angeln in den ziemlich freien Gewässern verbracht, allerdings ist mir die Tackleknappheit und der Undercover-Import insbesondere von "Sehne" und Haken etc. als dauerhafte Dauererfahrung  sehr gut in Erinnerung  Auch mit dem Selbstrutenbau etc. habe ich da zwangläufig angefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gefangen haben wir auch mit dem was wir hatten.
Und mit das weitaus mehr persönlichen Freiheiten/weniger hirnrissigen Vorschriften.


----------



## Kochtopf

Frei nach Glennkill - Kein Ükel verlässt den Schwarm, außer er kommt zurück


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gefangen haben wir auch mit dem was wir hatten.
> Und mit das weitaus mehr persönlichen Freiheiten/weniger hirnrissigen Vorschriften.


Ich verstehe das empfinden aber leider habe ich immer mal wieder Begegnungen am Wasser, die das Zustandekommen vieler hirnrissige erklären


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja leider.
Es ist normal geworden, dass unter dem Fehlverhalten Einzelner alle leiden müssen anstatt den Einzelnen zu sanktionieren.

Vorschriften soweit das Auge reicht, damit auch ja nirgends unerlaubt ein Furz abgeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Papiere - hier ein Bild




Schönes Bild übrigens.
Die Zeitschriften dahinter habe ich in allen Jahrgängen fast komplett, ebenso wie alle(?) Angelbücher aus der Zeit des unbeschwerten Angelns.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen zurück hier im Ükel, Georg!!!

Auf Deine Rückkehr haben wir alle schon sehnsüchtig gewartet!!! Jetzt wird es bestimmt auch bald wieder Fotos geben, die ihren Namen auch verdienen!!!

Ich freu mich sehr über Deine Rückkehr!!!

Wollte eigentlich noch berichten, das es bei mir an der Weser mit dem ersten Fisch in 2019 leider nicht geklappt! War aber auch ein Sauwetter, gestern! Hatte aber trotzdem, wenigstens mit dem Einen gerechnet, aber leider in etwa 1.5h nicht einen Biss!

Jetzt ist halt wieder die Stellenwahl mehr als wichtig, allerdings war meine bevorzugte Winterstelle, besetzt!!! Ja da gab es noch jemand "Verrückten", der bei dem Wetter am Wasser war! Ob er was gefangen hat, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da er hinter dem Brückenpfeiler, außerhalb meines Sichtfeldes war!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach Mario, schade dass es nicht geklappt hat! Aber ich bin mir sicher dass du und deine Bolo uns hier bald wieder einen bunten Friedfischstrauß bescheren werden!
Ich habe morgen früh tatsächlich ein Angelfenster von 8 bis ungefähr 11. Methode und Zielfisch sind klar, als Köder haben wir Brot, Tulip und Würmer. Ich freu mich wie Bolle, endlich wieder ans Wasser zu kommen. Die Größe der Johnnies ist mir völlig egal.








So lange sie über 60cm lang sind 

"Der Versuch muss maßlos sein, weil sonst nur braves entsteht"


----------



## Andal

Mal den Zielfischen nicht habhaft werden ist ja einem Angler geläufig. Aber einen verschiedenen und sehr lieb gewonnenen Stock zu ersetzen eine ganz amdere Sache. Es hilft kein schleifen und auflackieren mehr. Mein gut 20 Jahre alter Browning Picker ist im Reich der Ahnen. Die Steckverbindung ist so  ausgefotzt, dass es einfach nicht mehr geht. Es muss was neues her und das beschäftigt mich sehr!
Ein Picker... 270 cm, leicht, schlank, geil... nicht einfach!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Es muss was neues her und das beschäftigt mich sehr!
> Ein Picker... 270 cm, leicht, schlank, geil... nicht einfach!



Ein herrliches Problem, und in der Vertracktheit Deinem Anspruch angemessen. Schon zu Rate gekommen ob Neu, Oldtimer oder gar was auf Maß? Ich meine,
ist ohnehin gruslig draussen, da kann man auch noch 4 oder 8 Wochen warten, bis der Rutenschneider des Vertrauens seine Kunst gewirkt hat...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein maßangefertigter old school picker würde Colonel Andal sehr gut z Gesicht stehen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen früh tatsächlich ein Angelfenster von 8 bis ungefähr 11. Methode und Zielfisch sind klar,



Wie es der Zufall und Mrs. Minimax wollen, komm ich auch ans Wasser morgen- Sie will mitkommen und in den Wiesen spazieren. Ehrlich gesagt, so mies ists draussen, so verschnupft und Mojolos bin ich, dass ich ansonsten vermutlich garnicht rausgekommen wäre. Nun bin ich sozusagen verpflichtet zu angeln (so weit ists schon gekommen mit mir.)
Den edelsten aller Fische werde ich morgen aber bewusst ignorieren. Maden und ein Säckchen angemischtes Futter werden mich hoffentlich zu irgendeiner kleinen Entschneiderung führen. Ob Pose oder kleine Bomb, ich weiss es noch nicht, aber Pin und die Kingfisher Avon werden das Tatwerkzeug. Immerhin werde ich morgen einmal ausschliesslich selbstgebaute Schwimmer mitnehmen und Schmirgel daher heute noch unter Hochdruck an ein paar Balsas, und gegen die Eishändchen hab ich schonmal eine Korkplatte an die Pin gepfriemelt, und wenn die Missus vom Kaufmannsladen mit dem Maggi zurückkehrt, wird das Futter gemischt...


----------



## Kochtopf

Du arme Seele in Not *musst* angeln 
Ich bin Realist, an unseren Tümpeln ist es eher traurig (Refobesatz pünktlich zur weissfischlaichzeit) und die Fulda steht so hoch, dass die Steilufer quasi eben zur Wasseroberfläche sind. Da gewinnt die Pin direkt vor den Füßen und da stehen dann im Regelfall die dicken döbelchen


----------



## Andal

Für einen Custom-Bau benütze ich den Picker zu selten. Das wäre in der Tat totes Kapital.
Momentan liegt der Mivardi Enigma Picker weit vorne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal, mein Rezept für Deinen neuen Picker in ziemlich günstig wäre: 
Gut&Günstig oder vorhandene alte Spinne nehmen, Spitze vorne absägen, ~50cm Vollkohlefaserstäbchen von innen einstecken, anzeichnen, ablängen, verkleben, 4 kleine Ringlein drauf binden oder so, fertig! 

Wenn allerdings dieser es ist und Dir gefällt,
https://www.mivardi.com/products/rods/feeder-rods/enigma-picker-3-00-m-10-25g/
dann ist das auch schon sehr günstig und Wechselspitzen natürlich top.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du arme Seele in Not *musst* angeln


Bei dem aktuell heute herrschenden Wetter (starker Wind aus NW, alles schnee-tau-nass, 2 Grad) wäre es mir in der Tat eine Pein.  Ich muss nicht, obwohl heute die Angelkarte 2019 im Briefkasten war ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Mir sagt die Firma nix. Taugen die Sachen grundsätzlich was (Ich weiss, Häresie wenn Andal sie ins Feld führt)?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Morgen zur Winterliga am Baggerloch. 4 Stunden Feedern auf 8 Meter Wassertiefe. Na das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir sagt die Firma nix. Taugen die Sachen grundsätzlich was



Taugliches Mittelklassezeug was ich besher sah.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir sagt die Firma nix. Taugen die Sachen grundsätzlich was (Ich weiss, Häresie wenn Andal sie ins Feld führt)?


Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt. Aber das diese Firma auch nur aus Fernost importiert und diverse Kleinteile keinen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen haben, werde ich wohl den Versuch machen, auch weil mich die technischen Daten nicht abschrecken.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Morgen zur Winterliga am Baggerloch. 4 Stunden Feedern auf 8 Meter Wassertiefe. Na das wird ein Spaß.


Na, dann maximalen Erfolg!
Ich wird morgen übrigens Maggi erstmals im Futter einsetzen, hab auf so einem Friedfischblog nen ganz guten Artikel dazu gefunden..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, dann maximalen Erfolg!
> Ich wird morgen übrigens Maggi erstmals im Futter einsetzen, hab auf so einem Friedfischblog nen ganz guten Artikel dazu gefunden..


Als ob wir zusammen am Wasser sein werden. Also nur zeitversetzt und räumlich getrennt..Aber durchaus gedanklich verbunden.
Ich nehme morgen eine Ersatzrolle mit falls Fulda und Pin Sarah Jane und mich zu sehr ärgern sollten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, dann maximalen Erfolg!
> Ich wird morgen übrigens Maggi erstmals im Futter einsetzen, hab auf so einem Friedfischblog nen ganz guten Artikel dazu gefunden..



Ohne Witz, ich arbeite morgen mit Maggi und L. Bread, überlege gerade aber noch wegen farblichen Partikeln. Ich kann aber ne ruhige Kugel schieben, es geht morgen um DIESEN einen Fisch, alles andere ist Utopie. Wir sitzen an nem Baggerlich, leider kein holländischer Hafen.


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf,

ah, erneut zeigt sich das mystische Band das die Mächte des Schicksals zwischen uns geknüpft haben...
Ich dachte auch schon an eine kleine, diskrete Statio im Rucksack, werde aber standhaft bleiben. Vermutlich wäre ich für nen Rollenwechsel ohnehin zu faul. Schächtelchen
dicke Tauis hab ich im Kühlschrank gefunden, die werd ich mitnehmen und ggf. halbiert anbieten


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, ich arbeite morgen mit Maggi und L. Bread, überlege gerade aber noch wegen farblichen Partikeln. Ich kann aber ne ruhige Kugel schieben, es geht morgen um DIESEN einen Fisch, alles andere ist Utopie. Wir sitzen an nem Baggerlich, leider kein holländischer Hafen.


Klingt eben so interessant wie frustrierend. Ich hoffe auf einen Bericht!


----------



## MS aus G

Na da wünsche ich Euch aber mal ein ganz dickes Petri für Eure Vorhaben!!!

Auf das Ihr jeder Euren EINEN fangen möget!!! Und denkt an entsprechende Kleidung, sonst könnte es recht schnell ungemütlich werden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klingt eben so interessant wie frustrierend. Ich hoffe auf einen Bericht!



Der Jahreszeit entsprechend halt. 20 Angler auf einer Seite im Contest um die eh trägen Schwärme hat einige wenige, aber sehr fiese Variablen. Taktisch gesehen mache ich jedenfalls nen Ausreißer zum restlichen Teilnehmerfeld. Möge der Lostopf mit mir sein......



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na da wünsche ich Euch aber mal ein ganz dickes Petri für Eure Vorhaben!!!
> 
> Auf das Ihr jeder Euren EINEN fangen möget!!! Und denkt an entsprechende Kleidung, sonst könnte es recht schnell ungemütlich werden!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Nicht jeder! Nur ich, bitte.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte zur Rückkehr an den Stammtisch, ich nehm dann ein großes Pils bitte.


@ Prof. Tinca - ja, die Zeitschriften waren lesenswert. Besonders in Erinnerung hab ich die Geschichten aus der Nachkriegszeit, wo Jungangler unter schwierigsten Bedingungen ihrem Hobby fröhnten und gleichzeitig für Essen auf dem Tisch sorgten.
Gab aber auch andere „Schmankerl” wie die Rubrik „Angeley und Fischerey historisch”. 

@ Andal - 2,70m find ich als Universal-Länge für leichte Feeder- oder Pickerruten ideal. WG bis 40g geht ja schon in Richtung „Light-Feeder”. 
Zum Glück hab ich die günstige Maver Reality Light Feeder sowie die wunderbare Balzer Picker aus Heinz' Bestand und bin versorgt.

@ FF - na da wünsch ich Dir maximale Erfolge am Baggerloch!

@ Minimax - Petri heil und schön, daß Du die Fischwaid mit dem Exkursionswunsch der Missus verbinden kannst.


----------



## Kochtopf

Männers, Zweifel nagen an mir. Grässliche Bolo von Cormoran - oder die Drennan Specialist? 
Pro Bolo:
- Kescherknecht ist dabei
- 6 Meter sind nunmal 6 Meter
- wenn erstmal was dran ist ziemlich spaßig 

Contra:
- grässlich
- schwer

Über Sarah Jane Drennan eine solche Auflistung anzufertigen käme Häresie nahe - aber gerade mit der Pin ist Reichweite durchaus ein ernstzunehmendes Thema


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir sagt die Firma nix. Taugen die Sachen grundsätzlich was (Ich weiss, Häresie wenn Andal sie ins Feld führt)?



Kochtopf, auch MIVARDI läßt in China bauen und dann ist es doch egal ob der Besteller in Polen, Deutschland, England oder Tschechien sitzt.
Die Sachen von MIVARDI sind schon OK und auch bezahlbar.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Bei dem Wetter sieht es ja keiner ... lass dich von der Funktion leiten!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Kochtopf, auch MIVARDI läßt in China bauen und dann ist es doch egal ob der Besteller in Polen, Deutschland, England oder Tschechien sitzt.
> Die Sachen von MIVARDI sind schon OK und auch bezahlbar.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Bin auch von den Ruten von Lineaeffe angetan. Die Italiener sind ja nicht irgendwer in Sachen friedliche Fische.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin da ja nicht versnobbt und immer dankbar für gut und günstig Tackle.

Hat wer schon mal ne Bolo von denen begrabbelt?


----------



## Andal

Hab hier eine 7 m "Excellent" von Lineaeffe stehen. Kann man absolut nicht meutern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hab hier eine 7 m "Excellent" von Lineaeffe stehen. Kann man absolut nicht meutern.


Mit 40gr WG? Könnte man damit ja schon fast als Stellfischrute nutzen oder irre ich?


----------



## Andal

Das ist auch in etwa so angedacht... vor allem auf Barben und Barsche - die dann natürlich mit Köderfischen.
Leichter geht mit der aber auch. So wuchtig wie eine echte Stellfischrute kommt sie auch wieder nicht daher.


----------



## Minimax

Bolo fand ich ja eigentlich sehr interessant, bin aber davon abgekommen. Hatte ab und zu eine in Läden in der Hand ob schwer, ob leicht (und da wird's dann schnell astronomisch), ab so ca. 6 m wird's immer sehr topplastig, für meinen Geschmack. Aber als Konzept eigentlich sehr cool, grad mit dem Weitwurfwunder Centrepin.


----------



## Andal

Wichtig sehe ich bei den Bolos die passenden langen Kescher an. Sonst dürfte es sehr schnell verschleissig bei den Spitzen werden.


----------



## Minimax

Stimmt, das kommt hinzu. Vermutlich daher Deine Tendenz zu eher herzhaften 40g Wg. Da wird's dann leicht oberarmintensiv, in der einen Hand den 7m Stecken, in der anderen mit dem langen Löffel im Wasser rühren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, das kommt hinzu. Vermutlich daher Deine Tendenz zu eher herzhaften 40g Wg. Da wird's dann leicht oberarmintensiv, in der einen Hand den 7m Stecken, in der anderen mit dem langen Löffel im Wasser rühren.



Bei uns wird an der Elbe in Teilen mit 30 Gramm Posen an buhnenfreien Strecken gefischt. Dort wäre so eine Bolo genau richtig.


----------



## Minimax

genau für solche Situationen haben die Italiener ja die Dinger entwickelt, so weit ich weiss


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bolos sind klasse!

Hier mal ein sehr schönes Video übers Barbenangeln mit der Bolo:


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier mal ein sehr schönes Video übers Barbenangeln mit der Bolo:



Schöne aktive Angelei mit der kleinen Ausrüstung und den Wathosen. Da sieht man auch gut, was für dicke Rollen an den Bolos sitzen,
allein schon als Gegengewicht, und nicht 1000er UL Röllchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Es ist bisher ruhig... zu ruhig... aber: der Resthof Guxhagen führt Frühstücksfleisch. Geile scheisse


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Da sieht man auch gut, was für dicke Rollen an den Bolos sitzen,
> allein schon als Gegengewicht, und nicht 1000er UL Röllchen.




Das ist je nach Gewässer, Zielfisch und pers. Empfinden variabel.
Da Barben kräftig kämpfen noch dazu in stärkerer Strömung), ist da eine größere und stabilere Rolle mit höherer Bremsleistung auf Dauer im Vorteil und die bessere Wahl.
Rein von der Schnurfassung reichen mir selbst 1000er Rollen da es hier keine Barben gibt.
Da habe ich 100m+ drauf und selbst zufällig beißende 12 Pfund Karpfen sind im See kein Problem.
Auch sinkt natürlich das Gesamtgewicht der Kombo mit kleinerer Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wichtig sehe ich bei den Bolos die passenden langen Kescher an. Sonst dürfte es sehr schnell verschleissig bei den Spitzen werden.



... oder zweiten Mann , oder die Frau (die manchmal in der Wiese rumhüpft) rekrutieren  

Meine Tochter ist schon recht gut angelernt.  kann ich nur empfehlen.
Die ist allerdings weitaus teurer als ein guter 3m Kescher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da habe ich 100m+ drauf und selbst zufällig beißende 12 Pfund Karpfen sind im See kein Problem.


Für mich ist das die echte Würze und Salz in der Suppe, dass solche Überraschungsgäste auch bestens bedient werden können. 


Im Fluss war das nochmal spassiger , aber gerade bei feinen Vorfächern gen 014/012runter bestimmt das Stressfrei echt die Rollenqualität - Nähmaschine rulez.
Ich habe deswegen mal ratzfatz radikal alle nicht Bremsen-Ultrasanft-Läufer suspendiert bzw. vertickt.
Shakespeare Ambidex 2410 (himmelblau) hieß der erste Langstippen-/Bolo-Sieger. 

Zur Abstimmung: Rolle muss bei mir für eine "dauergehandelte" Rute (Bolo/Match-Float/Spinne) immer etwas schwerer als die Rute sein, dann gibt es einen stimmigen Masseschwerpunkt bei meinem Vorgriff, auch schönere Wurftauglichkeit.
Ich freue mich auf den Einsatz der langen Mitchell mit nur noch der 300g und nicht 400+g Rolle. 

Auch Stell- und Stippfischen mit Köfi dran ging damit gleichfalls gut, und (Schnell-)Wechselspule heißt des Universalstippers heilige Kuh.


----------



## Andal

Geh, jetzt aber... heißen wir Sissy, oder Siegfried? Wegen der paar Grämmer wird doch kein Mann zusammenbrechen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Geh, jetzt aber... heißen wir Sissy, oder Siegfried? Wegen der paar Grämmer wird doch kein Mann zusammenbrechen!



Hier, hier, ich, ich bin ne Sissy, bei mir zählt jedes Gramm!
Jedenfalls geht's jetzt zum Flüsschen, allen die heut am Wasser sind herzliches Petri unnd viel Erfolg,
hg
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Mir reicht an meiner 8m Bolo ein 1000er Rötlichen völlig aus. 
Schließlich habe ich die Kombi die ganze Zeit in der Hand. 
Bremsleistung und Schnurkapazität, 0,17er Monofil, ist mehr als ausreichend. 
Macht unter Last einen imposanten Halbkreis der alles abfedert .
Bei großen Barben allerdings Chancenlos, die haben das dünne Mono Vorfach schnell durch wenn sie im Drill mit dem Maul durch den Kies pflügen .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@feederbrassen
Versuchst Du mit der Combo der 8m Bolo + 1000er Rolle auch zu werfen, z.B. zielwerfen leichte Pose 2g auf die Kante an der anderen Flussseite etc. ?

Mit meinen heutigen 4000er (Spin-)Rollen vom Ryobi-Stamm, oder gleichwertig sehe ich die 3000 Hardbody-Daiwa, geht bei 17er Mono (oft sogar nur das schwächere FC) praktisch gar nichts mehr durch, angle ich sogar gezielt mit auf anglerisch scheu gemachte Forellen oder eben gute Beifanghechte mit, verschärft nochmal ohne Stahl. (plus natürlich Kescher(!) , wie Andal schon schreibt)

Ich angle außerdem nur lange Ruten mit ordentlich Liftpower, mit 1 bis 1.5kg anheben bzw. den Fisch von unten loslösen geht dann schon.


----------



## feederbrassen

Werfen ist kein  Problem trotz der 8m.
Gefischt wird die fast ausschließlich im See deshalb die 8m. 
Sie ist der Ersatz für meine alte Pol, die mangels Gummizug weg gelegt wird wenn mit größeren Karpfen zu rechnen ist. 
Im Fluß lieber ne Feederrute und wenn gezielt auf Barben gefischt wird hängt auch wenigstens ein 0.25er Vorfach dran.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ergebnis des Tages: 1 Biss 0 fische


----------



## Forelle74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin da ja nicht versnobbt und immer dankbar für gut und günstig Tackle.
> 
> Hat wer schon mal ne Bolo von denen begrabbelt?



Hab mir letztes Jahr eine Lineaffe Exzellent gekauft.



Andal schrieb:


> Hab hier eine 7 m "Excellent" von Lineaeffe stehen. Kann man absolut nicht meutern.



Hallo.
@Andal
Das dürfte ja die gleiche sein oder?
Nur halt in 6,00m.

Auf meiner steht up to 40g.
Hab mich auch erst bisl gewundert.
Aber mir gefällt sie auch gut.
Matchrolle drauf und 150m Mono.
Bei uns hats halt viele Satzer.
Forellen,Karpfen und ein haufen Rotaugen/Federn hab ich damit gefangen.
Durch die Länge und das Anbieten des Köders fast unter der Rutenspitze geht auch kaum ein Biss ins Leere.
Ich hau schon bei dem kleinsten zupfer an.
Aber man merkt schnell wenn ein Karpfen dran
ist.
Hatte aber im drill noch mit keinem Probleme.
Diese Rute eignet sich gut auch für kräftigere Fische.

Ich war mal am Gardasee.
Da Fischen die Italiener viel mit Bolos.
Aber was da für große Aitel drin sind.
Da darf die Rute schon was aushalten.

Petri an alle die am Wasser sind


----------



## Andal

Das ist das gleiche Modell. Alles was mich stört, ist der nicht vorhandene Griffüberzug. Steine und Stellfischrutenhalter werden da wohl sehr am Rohr nagen. Das werde ich mit etwas Wickelschnur und Schrumpfschlauch ein wenig griffiger und haltbarer gestalten.


----------



## Forelle74

Ja der Griff ist sehr glatt.
Ich fands halt praktisch wenn man ihn mit Teigverklebten Händen anfasst.
Der lässt sich prima reinigen.
Ich hab die Rute in einen Matchrutenhalter gelegt.
Wird halt bei dir schlecht gehen, wegen den Steinen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mit Schrumpfschlauch dürfte die Reinigungsfähigkeit nicht schlimmer werden.

Meine Bolo ist wirklich grässlich. Schnur klebt am blank was das trotting wirklich zu einer mammutaufgabe macht und sie ist, IIRC (hier schonmal irgendwo gepostet) mit 6m knapp 430 gr schwer bei 25gr WG. Dadurch macht das angeln wenig Spass, dadurch fische ich sie seltener, dadurch fällt mir das handling schwer weswegen  ich sie nur selten Fische usw usf
Die Lieneaeffe Bolos sehen gut aus, die Artistic ist sogar eine der leichtesten "billigbolos". Vielleicht muss ich mal aufrüsten


----------



## Forelle74

Die Rute allein wiegt 340g .
Die Rolle 240g ca.
Man kann sie schon einige Zeit halten.
Erst hatte ich mit zwei Ruten gefischt.
Wenn viel Fisch am Platz ist bekommt man da aber nen Kollaps.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das ist immer der Fall wenn viel Fisch am Platz ist.  ich hau dann eine grobe für Karpfen oder Hecht raus und hab dann eine aktive und eine Tote Rute. Sonst wird man wahnsinnig. Aber passiert hier dennoch viel zu selten


----------



## feederbrassen

Ui,da ist meine mit 348gr bei 8m ja nichts. 
Das Griffteil ist etwas rau, lässt sich leicht von Futter und dem anderen rotz reinigen. 
Wfg liegt bei ca 25g, brauch aber meist nur 3,5-5 g.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ergebnis des Tages: 1 Biss 0 fische



Na immerhin, bei uns waren es 13 Angler mit 0 Bissen und 0 Fischen. Lediglich 2 Leute hatten den "Standfisch" vor der Nase. Jeweils 8000 Gramm und 5000 Gramm an Brassen (7 Fische, 4 Fische). Ich hab natürlich das Pattenlos gezogen und zu spät reagiert, weil ich in die heiße Zone hätte kommen "können". Nachher mehr......

E: Ein kleiner Karpfen war noch dabei, ebenso von den beiden Fängern.


----------



## Tobias85

Ihr macht ja Sachen. Totgeglaubte kehren zurück, der halbe Ükel ist am Wasser und das mitten im Schmodderwinter.

Ein dickes Petri an alle, die sich ans Wasser gewagt haben!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na immerhin, bei uns waren es 13 Angler mit 0 Bissen und 0 Fischen. Lediglich 2 Leute hatten den "Standfisch" vor der Nase. Jeweils 8000 Gramm und 5000 Gramm an Brassen (7 Fische, 4 Fische). Ich hab natürlich das Pattenlos gezogen und zu spät reagiert, weil ich in die heiße Zone hätte kommen "können". Nachher mehr......
> 
> E: Ein kleiner Karpfen war noch dabei, ebenso von den beiden Fängern.


Kann halt nicht jeder so gut angeln wie ich 

*ed*
@Tobias85 Ükel sind ja bekanntermaßen Schwarmfische und die Rückkehr des geomas hat wohl nachhaltig motiviert. Fehlt nur, dass Geo gerade den winteralanden auf den Pelz rückt


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
bin auch zurück, und wurde von einer Handvoll Plötzen entschneidert. Flüsschen hat wieder Wasser und Farbe. Auf treibende Pose ging garnix- war mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu kalt um die notwendige Aktivität hinsichtlich beifüttern und Posenkontrolle aufzubringen. Kleines Blei war da schon angenehmer und nach einiger Zeit an der Futterstelle kamen auch ganz zaghafte vorsichtige Zupfer- stationärer Köder war wohl angesagt. Bisse wurden etwas besser, als ich auf 14er Haken runterging und ein Stück 0,12 als Vorfach angeknüpft habe. Die Kundschaft war trotzdem noch sehr wählerisch, und ohne Quivertip musste ich sehr aufpassen, hab wohl auch ein paarmal zu spät reagiert. Jedenfalls, 4 Plötzen blieben hängen -herrlich sauber, und im schwindenden, seltsamen  Winterlicht ganz silbern mit zitronengelben Reflexen auf der Seitenlinie, wunderschön. Klar, mehr und größer wäre besser, aber der gute Zustand des Flüsschens läßt mich hoffen, bald wieder mit Tulip anzurücken. Endlich mal wieder am Wasser.
PS: Wir sprachen ja neulich über Klappstühle, also Mrs. Minimax ist vom Supalite begeistert, und zwar vor allem vom geringen Gewicht und dem unkomplizierten Klappmechanismus.
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


EDIT: Hahaha, wie geil, grade eben die aktuellen THemen gecheckt. Als ich heut mittag losgefahren bin, dacht ich mir bei dem einen aktuellen Rutenberatungsthread, "wetten, der ist heut abend dicht?" Aber pssst..


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil Minimax! Wenigstens einer hält die Ükelfahne hoch und fängt! 
Glaube auch das treibende Pose heute nicht der Hit war. Hatte auch Probleme die richtige tiefe zu finden, meinen geliebten Middyloafer hat es zerlegt, drei Montagen durch Fizz und Bäume verloren... wenigstens schneiderte der Plumpsgott mit mir mit (Und er versuchte ebenfalls zu trotten, was einer ähnlichen Revolution wie dem Feuer, dem Rad oder ähnlichem gleichkommt)


----------



## Minimax

11


Kochtopf schrieb:


> *Hatte auch Probleme die richtige tiefe zu finden, meinen geliebten Middyloafer hat es zerlegt, drei Montagen durch Fizz und Bäume verloren...*



Uhhh.. es gibt diese Tage.. das ist dann auch so´n Schneeballsystem des Montagenverlustes, weil irgendwann die Geduldsreserven aufgebraucht sind.. Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, dass die eigentlich sehr guten Middyposen generell ziemlich empfindlich sind.


----------



## Andal

Eben deswegen kriegt sie einen Griff mit Schnur, direkt als Sturktur auf den Blank gewickelt und einen Überzug aus Schrumpfschlauch. Preiswert und gut abwaschbar. Wenn man unbedingt meint, gibts den SS auch in bunt.


----------



## Tobias85

Wunderbar, dass immerhin unser Herr Minimax ein bisschen was reißen konnte.  Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit nochmal mein Halbwissen in Sachen Tulip aufgefrischt. Wie füttert ihr damit denn an: Kleine oder große Würfel pur oder kleine Würfel/Brösel in einem Grundfutter? Meine Bäche sind ja nur ein paar Meter breit, den Geruch werden so oder so alle Döbel stromabwärts wahrnehmen. Habe nur Bedenken, dass lose Würfelchen zu weit abgetrieben werden oder die Futterspur zu lang wird im kleinen Bächlein.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie füttert ihr damit denn an: Kleine oder große Würfel pur oder kleine Würfel/Brösel in einem Grundfutter? Meine Bäche sind ja nur ein paar Meter breit, den Geruch werden so oder so alle Döbel stromabwärts wahrnehmen. Habe nur Bedenken, dass lose Würfelchen zu weit abgetrieben werden oder die Futterspur zu lang wird im kleinen Bächlein.



Ich fütter Tulip in meinem kleinen Flüsschen lose als Würfel an- der Theorie nach mit kleineren als für den Haken, in der Praxis ist es ein Mix aus kleinen und größeren aus meinem Tulipsäckchen. Eigentlich geht Tulip gut auf Tiefe -besser als Maden- und bleibt liegen oder rollt etwas weiter. Wenn man einige Würfel zu einem lockeren Bällchen zusammenpresst, geht es besser nach unten und lößt sich auf dem Weg dahin. Als die Döbel mich noch mochten, hat das eigetnlich ganz gut funktioniert, auch bei hohem Wasserstand und starker Strömung. Aber Achtung: Das beliebte Anbraten der Würfel führt dazu dass sie aufschwimmen, und ich glaube auch das Trocknen verringert ihre Sinkfähigkeit- aber diese Festigungsstrategien sind ja ohnehin in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht so notwendig. Ich glaube beim Tulip hilft nicht nur der Geruch, sondern auch die Sichtbarkeit der grossen hellen Brocken- und wird gut angenommen, weil es herrlich weich und aromatisch ist.


----------



## Andal

Vom Stanzen der Köder bleibt immer genügend Material über. Das wird mit dem Messer wüst gehackt. Fertig. Das beim Füttern immer etwas abtreibt, ist Methode. So erreicht man eine schöne Spur.


----------



## Tobias85

Herzlichen Dank, Herr Minimax und Andal. Dann werde ich es genau so auch mal ausprobieren. Zur Befestigung hatte ich mich sowieso für Haarmethode mit kleiner Metallspirale zum Einschrauben in das Fleisch entschieden und "Wurf-"weiten über 5m sind auch nicht nötig, daher verzichte ich auch auf das Anbraten. Bin gespannt, ob in dem Bach was geht und werde selbstredend berichten, sobald ich es probiert habe.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 ich habe viel mit Tulip vorbereiten experimentiert. Mit Instant wackelpuddingpulver kann man es prima färben und aromatisieren, gleichzeitig bildet die Gelantine mit der durch den Zucker entzogenen Feuchtigkeit einen Film auf dem Fleisch, der es etwas zäher macht. Dann habe ich einen Gefrierbeutel gefüllt und aufgepustet eingefroren damit die Feuchtigkeit auf den Beutelwänden kondensiert und gefriert. Rechtzeitig vor dem angeln rausgeholt und, in einem neuen Beutel mitgenommen. 
Das Fleisch war sehr aromatisch (Kirsche oder Himbeere funktionieren hier besser als zitrus und Waldmeister), hielt verhältnismäßig gut am Haken und sank zügig zum Grund. Neben braten, darren, lediglich Wackelpuddingpulver- oder Frostereinsatz.... Das war bislang die beste Methode.

Von Uli Beyer kommt der Tipp Tulip in Geflügelleber einzulegen. Vielleicht für zuvor dehydriertes Tulip eine interessante Sache.

Angefüttert habe ich meist mit halben Hakenködern. Da der Köder gerne Streichholzschachtelniveau hat vermutlich Verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich es genau so auch mal ausprobieren. Zur Befestigung hatte ich mich sowieso für Haarmethode mit kleiner Metallspirale zum Einschrauben in das Fleisch entschieden



Da bin ich skeptisch, aber sehr interessiert an den Ergebnissen. Ich gebe zu bedenken: Ein Haar ist bei den weichen Würfeln nicht notwendig, und Döbel sind geschickte Trickdiebe. Wenn überhaupt, so sagen die Weisen, muss das Haar sehr kurz sein. Die konfentinelle Methode hat diese Forteile: Der Haken hält gut im Fleisch (richtig gemacht und nicht im Hochsommer), durchdringt ihn aber beim Anhieb mühelos, er ist for dem Fisch ferborgen und muss bei Köderaufnahme im Maul sein (und nicht dafor). Und hier das wichtigste (m.M.n.): Der Haken im Würfel kann bei Strömung am kiesigen/krautigen Grund entlanghoppeln ohne je einen Hänger zu produzieren. Bei Tulip hatte ich ausschliesslich Hänger über das Blei/Ledgerperle. Ich will Dich aber nicht entmutigen und wäre sehr auf Deine Haarerfahrungen gespannt, ich habs eben auch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Da bin ich skeptisch, aber sehr interessiert an den Ergebnissen. Ich gebe zu bedenken: Ein Haar ist bei den weichen Würfeln nicht notwendig, und *Döbel sind geschickte Trickdiebe*. Wenn überhaupt, so sagen die Weisen, muss das Haar sehr kurz sein.


Ich bin dazu übergegangen den Tauwurm beim Aalangeln aufzuziehen um wenigstens die Chance zu haben dass ich den Döbelbissbemerke. Listige kleine Scheißerchen diese Döbels. Da wird Tulip am Haar nur sehr junge oder sehr dumme Dübel verführen. Auch gut für Tulip ist Haken rein, 90° drehen und mit einem Grashälmchen o.ä. gegen durchziehen sichrn


----------



## Andal

Ich steche mit der Boilienadel durch den Würfel, fasse den Hakenbogen damit und ziehe ihn durch. Nun um 90° drehen und wieder in den Würfel stecken. Das hält gebremste Pendelwürfe, aber auch sanfte Überkopfwürfe mit weichen Ruten prima aus. Mit in Getränkepulver, siehe Minimax, gebeiztem FF umso besser. Nimm dazu nicht zu kleine, aber nicht so arg dickdrahtige Haken.


----------



## Andal

Ach ja das Stanzen des FF... geht ausgezeichnet mit Spritzen, denen man die Böden absägt. Die Kanten nicht entgraten, oder schärfen. So gibt es schön rupfige FF-Zylinder.


----------



## Forelle74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> I Listige kleine Scheißerchen diese Döbels.



Das ist wahr .
Ich habe heuer versucht an unserem kleinen Flüsschen welche zu überlisten .
Gar nicht so einfach.
Da schwammen schon richtige Mengen drin rum und schon sehr große.
Ich hab zwei erwischt die knapp 40 cm waren.
In 6h.
Die Schimmen da rum und man kann probieren  was man will.
Kleine und Forellen sind sofort an die Nymphe gegangen.
Dort sind nur Kunstköder gestattet.
In der Dämmerung hats dann noch geklappt.


----------



## Andal

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Dort sind nur Kunstköder gestattet.


Brotfliegen und dezent  ein paar Semmelstückerl einwerfen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Brotfliegen und dezent  ein paar Semmelstückerl einwerfen...


Oder einfach ein Stück Schwamm in passender Farbe


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder einfach ein Stück Schwamm in passender Farbe


*ed*
@Forelle74 keine Naturköder aus Angst Salmoniden zu verangeln? Ob man ne Erlaubnis für Tulip bekommen könnte? Ist schließlich selektiv und die Forelle die einen Döbelwürdigen Tulipwürfel schluckt ist mit Sicherheit Kapital


----------



## Xianeli

Gibt extra spiralen für tulip !  Habe mal selfmade alte Kugelschreiber Federn verwendet ( natürlich auf die richtige Länge gekürzt ). Halten sehr gut im Frühstücksfleisch

Edit: blöde Autokorrektur. Spiralen meinte ich ^^


----------



## Forelle74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *ed*
> @Forelle74 keine Naturköder aus Angst Salmoniden zu verangeln? Ob man ne Erlaubnis für Tulip bekommen könnte? Ist schließlich selektiv und die Forelle die einen Döbelwürdigen Tulipwürfel schluckt ist mit Sicherheit Kapital


Ja,seit heuer.
Aber nur im ruhigen oberen Teil der aufgestaut ist.
Und da stapeln sich die Döbel fast.
Im deutlich schnelleren und klarem Teil ist alles erlaubt.
Da probier ich euren geheimtip mal.
Obwohl Tulip vielleicht schon als Kunstköder durchgeht.
Das mit der Feder kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Toller tip


----------



## Andal

Über die Köder- und Hakengröße kann man in der Tat kleiner und gierige Forellen recht gut aussortieren, sie respektive auch ohne bleibende Schäden wieder anhaken. Passiert also rein Netto nicht wirklich etwas. Ich fische an solchen Gewässern teilweise mit 2/0er Butthaken mit angedrückten Wiederhaken und habe keine Probleme. Selbst bei großen Tauwürmern nicht. Ekelig wird es nur bei kleinen Häkchen und winzigen Würmern. Darum ja auch die Verbote, weil die "Kollegen" es ums Verrecken nicht einsehen wollen.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Über die Köder- und Hakengröße kann man in der Tat kleine und gierige Forellen recht gut aussortieren, sie respektive auch ohne bleibende Schäden wieder abhaken. Passiert also rein Netto nicht wirklich etwas. Ich fische an solchen Gewässern teilweise mit 2/0er Butthaken mit angedrückten Wiederhaken und habe keine Probleme. Selbst bei großen Tauwürmern nicht. Ekelig wird es nur bei kleinen Häkchen und winzigen Würmern. Darum ja auch die Verbote, weil die "Kollegen" es ums Verrecken nicht einsehen wollen.


----------



## Minimax

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich habe heuer versucht an unserem kleinen Flüsschen welche zu überlisten .
> Ich hab zwei erwischt die knapp 40 cm waren.
> In der Dämmerung hats dann noch geklappt.



Petri, Forelle, schön das es geklappt hat!




Andal schrieb:


> Ich steche mit der Boilienadel durch den Würfel, fasse den Hakenbogen damit und ziehe ihn durch. Nun um 90° drehen und wieder in den Würfel stecken. Das hält gebremste Pendelwürfe, aber auch sanfte Überkopfwürfe mit weichen Ruten prima aus.



Genau, ich habs vorn paar Wochen mal folgendermassen visualisiert:






Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für die Ersteindrücke, toll das Du gleich losgezogen bist. Frühstücksfleisch kann beim Beködern und am Haken behalten ein Aas sein. Im Grunde ist es das ja auch. Aber, das ist kein Problem, erst recht nicht jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit.
> Wie beim Musketenladen (Sharpe´s Rifles, anyone?) kommt es dabei auf Schritte und Tempi an, es ist so einfach wie 1-2-3-4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jedenfalls klappts bei mir prima. Mobilen Tulip-Enthusiasten empfehle ich übrigens die Ködernadel mit einem Zinger nach Art der Flyboys an der Weste zu befestigen, da dieses wichtige Instrument ebenso wie Hakenlöser oder Lotbleie häufig durch Dimensonsportale verschwindet. 1-2-3-4...
> hg
> Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Brotfliegen und dezent  ein paar Semmelstückerl einwerfen...



Es soll ja sogar ruchlose Fliegenfischer geben, die an vielversprechenden Stellen vor dem ersten Wurf mit der Fliege erstmal einen Grashüpfer schwimmen schicken, um zu sehen, ob jemand zuhause bzw. steigfreudig ist... schockierend, indeed.


----------



## Tobias85

Da kamen ja noch einige sehr hilfreiche Tipps zusammen, vielen Dank euch allen!

Die Sache mit der Spirale am Haar werde ich dann erstmal lassen. Angst vor Hängern habe ich dort eigentlich keine, aber wenn die großen Johnnies so gewitzt sind und mir dann das Fleisch vom Haken klauen - nein, bei dem Wetter und ohne genauere Kenntnis zur Döbeldichte dort möchte ich nicht riskieren, auch nur einen Biss zu verpassen!  Statt den Haken erst ganz durch den Würfel zu ziehen und dann um 90 Grad zu drehen würde ich aber wohl einfach das Vorfach von unten durchziehen mit der Ködernadel - oder übersehe ich hier außer der Stoppermade einen versteckten Vorteil des bebilderten (Danke Minimax) Methode?

Die Sache mit dem Wackelpudding klingt auch sehr spannend, das werd ich auf jeden Fall auch testen. Zwei Ruten, zwei Köder. Das Fieber steigt, ich glaube, bis zu Wochenende kann ich damit nicht mehr warten.


----------



## Tobias85

Und ein herzliches Petri natürlich auch an Forelle


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Statt den Haken erst ganz durch den Würfel zu ziehen und dann um 90 Grad zu drehen würde ich aber wohl einfach das Vorfach von unten durchziehen mit der Ködernadel - oder übersehe ich hier außer der Stoppermade einen versteckten Vorteil des bebilderten (Danke Minimax) Methode?



Das ist sogar noch köderschonender weil man im Würfel nicht so mit dem Haken "rumpüriert". Da ich aber immer durchgebunden fische, habe ich keine Wahl als den Haken erst ganz durchzuziehen. Mit einem ausklinkbaren Vorfach nur die Schnur durchzuziehen, ist da natürlich eleganter. Andrerseits: Auch viel aufwändiger und Zeitraubender. Ausklinken, auffädeln und anködern, einklinken. Bei einem so weichen Köder wie Tulip ist in der Regel nur eine Drift bzw. Anschlag  drin, wie Brot oder Teig, dann heissts neu beködern, da will man nicht lange rumpfriemeln. Daher ists prinziepell auch eine Ein-Ruten-Angelei, etwas altmodisch, bevor Boillie, Pellet und Festblei kamen.

Übrigens- Zur Haarmethode mit Tulip auf Döbel: Ich wollt das nicht total discouragieren, denn wie gesagt, selbst ausprobiert hab ichs nie. Vielleicht schlummern verborgene Vorteile? Ich wäre sehr neugierig. Einem mutigen Forscher würden natürlich höchste Ükel-Lorbeeren winken, der Dank des Stammtisch wäre ihm gewiss, etc. etc., hust, hust...


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist sogar noch köderschonender weil man im Würfel nicht so mit dem Haken "rumpüriert". Da ich aber immer durchgebunden fische, habe ich keine Wahl als den Haken erst ganz durchzuziehen. Mit einem ausklinkbaren Vorfach nur die Schnur durchzuziehen, ist da natürlich eleganter. Andrerseits: Auch viel aufwändiger und Zeitraubender. Ausklinken, auffädeln und anködern, einklinken. Bei einem so weichen Köder wie Tulip ist in der Regel nur eine Drift bzw. Anschlag  drin, wie Brot oder Teig, dann heissts neu beködern, da will man nicht lange rumpfriemeln. Daher ists prinziepell auch eine Ein-Ruten-Angelei, etwas altmodisch, bevor Boillie, Pellet und Festblei kamen.
> 
> Übrigens- Zur Haarmethode mit Tulip auf Döbel: Ich wollt das nicht total discouragieren, denn wie gesagt, selbst ausprobiert hab ichs nie. Vielleicht schlummern verborgene Vorteile? Ich wäre sehr neugierig. Einem mutigen Forscher würden natürlich höchste Ükel-Lorbeeren winken, der Dank des Stammtisch wäre ihm gewiss, etc. etc., hust, hust...



Dann macht es natürlich mehr Sinn, den Haken ganz durchzuziehen. Da ich in Frühstücksfleischgröße grad eh nur fertig gebundene Haken mit Plättchenhaken habe, generell nicht gerne Plättchenhaken (neu) binde und auf meinen örtlicher Händler leider nie Verlass ist, wenn ich etwas konkretes brauche, werd ich beim Angeln mit Vorfach bleiben.

Für die Methode mit der Haar-Spirale findet sich sicherlich ein mutiger Forscher, aber dafür muss dieser erstmal herausfinden, ob und wo die Döbel bei ihm derzeit auf Tulip beißen und ob sie Natur pur oder Wackelpudding bevorzugen - danach nimmt er sich sicherlich gerne Zeit für entsprechende Expeditionen ins Döbel-Land.


----------



## Kochtopf

Richtig, dickes Petri an Forelle! Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht meine Stoffeligkeit.

@Tobias85 ich persönlich halte btw Weissbrot für den besseren Döbelköder (Ich füttere dabei mit kleinen Kugeln liquidized bread an), auch wenn es nicht so selektiv wie Tulip ist. Das nur am Rande, falls auf Tulip nichts gehen sollte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Es soll ja sogar ruchlose Fliegenfischer geben, die an vielversprechenden Stellen vor dem ersten Wurf mit der Fliege erstmal einen Grashüpfer schwimmen schicken, um zu sehen, ob jemand zuhause bzw. steigfreudig ist... schockierend, indeed.


Was somit klar die überlegene Methode erkennen läßt! 
So ein Fluginsektenangeln gehört zu meinen Lieblingsangeleien, vor allem wenn man den annähernden Fisch oder ein Schaufelmaul schon vorher beobachten kann !
Immens sportlich und wirksam gegen Verfettung ist das eigene fangen der Insekten auch noch, beim Hüpfen über die Wiese und schnellen Fangbewegungen ...


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Richtig, dickes Petri an Forelle! Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht meine Stoffeligkeit.
> 
> @Tobias85 ich persönlich halte btw Weissbrot für den besseren Döbelköder (Ich füttere dabei mit kleinen Kugeln liquidized bread an), auch wenn es nicht so selektiv wie Tulip ist. Das nur am Rande, falls auf Tulip nichts gehen sollte



Alles klar, wird mit eingepackt.


----------



## Fattony

Schneider.. Kalt wars, aber irgendwie auch schön


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was somit klar die überlegene Methode erkennen läßt!
> So ein Fluginsektenangeln gehört zu meinen Lieblingsangeleien, vor allem wenn man den annähernden Fisch oder ein Schaufelmaul schon vorher beobachten kann !
> Immens sportlich und wirksam gegen Verfettung ist das eigene fangen der Insekten auch noch, beim Hüpfen über die Wiese und schnellen Fangbewegungen ...


Ich muss gerade an die Szene mit den Hühnern bei Rocky denken... ^^


----------



## Andal

Fair zu angeln heisst ja nicht, dass man sich vor lauter Gentlemanismus jeder Chance beraubt, einen schönen Fisch zu fangen, so wie es viele Chalk Stream Fisher machen. Stricktly dry upstream - und wenn es noch so sinnfrei ist. Die Fairness zeigt sich im Umgang mit dem Fisch. Da kann man auch mal eine Gartenfliege im Forellenbach anbieten.


----------



## Minimax

Also, der Trick mit dem Grashüpfer war schwammig formuliert: An Flugstrecken wird das Insekt natürlich unbehakt ins Wasser gecheucht/gelassen/geschnickst, sozusagen als _unbehakter Aufklärer_. In kleinen krautigen Bächlein kann er sich sogar in aller Regel nach wenigen Metern retten- ausser eben wenn ein getupfter Schatten seiner gefährlichen Mission ein jähes Ende bereitet und damit dem Flugangler die Koordinate für einen Wurf mit der künstlichen Fliege preisgibt.

Ob verwerflich oder nicht steht natürlich zur Debatte, ist aber auch müßig, weiss man ja, das _unabhängig von den gedruckten Regeln auf der Angelkarte_ die Empörungsbereitschaft unter den Fluganglern relativ hoch ist 


Andal schrieb:


> Stricktly dry upstream - und wenn es noch so sinnfrei ist


ist da noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, die Skala der Heiligkeit ist sozuagen nach oben offen...


Zum eigentlichen Angeln mit Grashüpfern als Köder, hat Kati mal einen wirklich exzellenten, detaillierten Artikel in der Anglerpraxis geschrieben, leider funktioniert der Link nach der Umstellung nicht mehr. Aber der Artikel ist wirklich empfehlenswert, vielleicht werden die Links ja eines Tages repariert:



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Heuschrecken!*
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/forellenangeln-mit-heuschrecken.html


----------



## Andal

Ich kann jedem der werten Zunftbrüder wärmstens die Lektüre des "Vollkommen Anglers" empfehlen... frei von allen Dogmen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem der werten Zunftbrüder wärmstens die Lektüre des "Vollkommen Anglers" empfehlen... frei von allen Dogmen!


Stimmt, da fällt nicht ein böses oder moralisierendes Wort gegen andere Angler. Dies übrigens in einer Zeit, in der religiöse Schismen, Hexenprozesse und Bürgerkriege in ganz Europa groß in Mode waren.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, da fällt nicht ein böses oder moralisierendes Wort gegen andere Angler. Dies übrigens in einer Zeit, in der religiöse Schismen, Hexenprozesse und Bürgerkriege in ganz Europa groß in Mode waren.


Man möchte beinahe folgern, dass ambitionierte Angler schon immer von Friedfertigkeit und einem sehr gelassenen Gleichmut geprägt waren. Leider haben sie nicht die Zeit, sich für eine bessere Welt zu bemühen. Sie müssen ja der Fischwaid nachgehen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du meinst den im Orginal
*"The Compleat Angler or the Contemplative Man’s Recreation" von Izaak Walton von 1653 ?*
Der mehr als nur die systemische Anglerschaft begründet hat.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Compleat_Angler

Volle Zustimmung!

Seit über einem Jahr besitze ich eine recht alte DE-Ausgabe von 1963, "Der vollkommene Angler oder eines nachdenklichen Mannes Erholung" nach der Orginal Ausgabe 1668 übertragen von Martin Grünefeld, 194 Seiten, Verlag Paul Parey. Zum fast schon Rutenpreis. 
Wobei die deutsch Übersetzung treffender im Gesamtbild von contemplative => besinnlich,nachdenklich,gedankenvoll,kontemplativ,beschaulich,grüblerisch,sinnend
zu finden ist. Man beachte: Angler und nicht Fisherman.

Ich lese das Büchlein jedesmal mit Entzücken ob des vorgeführten Denkens, und denke dabei an den anderen weit jüngeren Isaac Newton (er war 11 Jahre als Waltons Buch erstmalig erschien), der am Wasser Buch-lesend (welches wohl?) unter dem Apfelbaum saß und von einem Apfel schwer getroffen wurde, und dann 30 Jahre später mit seinen Werken die Welt revolutioniert hat.

Geht mir selber jedenfalls jedesmal so!


----------



## Kochtopf

Mich hat ein negatives Review im Board über die praktische Anwendbarkeit der Tipps bisher davon abgehalten.



Spaß beiseite, der ist auch auf meiner Liste auch wenn ich meine Probleme habe so alte Bücher zu lesen. Liest es sich in der Parey Übersetzung flott oder eher mühselig? Englisch würde zwar prinzipiell gehen aber ich scheitere schon an crowleys Moonchild wegen schlecht geschrieben


----------



## Tobias85

Aus dem Minimax wurde ein schlauer Mini-Fuchs, sehr sympathisch 

Die Grashüpferprobe habe setzt ich im Spätsommer auch gern mal auf Döbel ein. Ein größeres Exemplar mit ordentlich Klatschen auf die Oberfläche werfen/schnippen/etc. . Steht ein Döbel am Platz, platscht es sofort ein zweites mal und der nächste Grashüpfer bekommt einen Haken. Bitter nur, wenn man den Anhieb dann versemmelt und der ganze Schwarm die Biege macht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich finde das ist die spannendste Angelei gerade bei schlauen Fischen, eine echte Nervenprobe - je klarer das Wasser, auch mit der Gefahr alle für länger zu verscheuchen.

Ich konnte in der Art schon 3mal Forellen beobachten, die Atemstillstand verursachen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, der ist auch auf meiner Liste auch wenn ich meine Probleme habe so alte Bücher zu lesen. Liest es sich in der Parey Übersetzung flott oder eher mühselig? Englisch würde zwar prinzipiell gehen aber ich scheitere schon an crowleys Moonchild wegen schlecht geschrieben


Geht recht gut, sogar sehr gut im Vergleich zu Höchst-Ausgepreister Literatur von 1908 

Ich kann Dir ja gerne einen Auszug Doppelseite schicken, geringe Teile eine Buches sind zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken immer statthaft, neuen Gesetzesklarstellungen sei dank.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bitte darum oh Angler des nordischen Lichtes!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mich hat ein negatives Review im Board über die praktische Anwendbarkeit der Tipps bisher davon abgehalten.


Es sind nur ganz wenige Sachen dabei, die heute etwas unanwendbar erscheinen. So der Teig aus einer toten Katze. Aber wer weiß auch heute genau, was im Büchsenfleische enthalten  ist? Auch singende und jungfräulich wirkende Melkerinnen trifft man eher ausgesprochen selten an den Gestaden.

Sonst ist das Büchlein voll von Brauchbarem!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mich hat ein negatives Review im Board über die praktische Anwendbarkeit der Tipps bisher davon abgehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Spaß beiseite, der ist auch auf meiner Liste auch wenn ich meine Probleme habe so alte Bücher zu lesen. Liest es sich in der Parey Übersetzung flott oder eher mühselig? Englisch würde zwar prinzipiell gehen aber ich scheitere schon an crowleys Moonchild wegen schlecht geschrieben



Ouh, ich glaube das Review kenne ich, wir breiten besser den Mantel des Schweigens darüber, schon im Interesse des Rezensenten..
Walton ist kaum noch als praktischer Ratgeber zu lesen, aber sehr interessant und erbaulich. Das beste ist die Rahmenhandlung, was kanns schönres geben als mit ein paar Kumpels ein paar Tage am idyllischen Fluss zu angeln, und abends für Bier, leckeres Essen und Fachsimpeleien ins gemütliche Wirtshaus einzukehren? Das überdauert Jahrhunderte. Es ist natürlich schon ne altmodische Sprache, es hilft, man möge mir verzeihen, die eingestreuten Lieder zunächst mal zu überlesen..

EDIT: So, hier mal ne schöne Stelle:
"Willkommen ihr Freunde! Es trifft sich gut das wir uns gerade an der Türschwelle begegnen. Hallo Wirtin! Wo seid Ihr? Ist das Abendessen fertig? Bringt uns erst einmal etwas zu trinken, und dann sorgt, so schnell Ihr könnt, für einen Imbiss, denn wir sind hungrig... Auf Euer Wohl, Bruder Peter und Coridon! Trinkt und dann erzählt, ob Ihr Glück beim Fischen hattet.[...]"
usw.




Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aus dem Minimax wurde ein schlauer Mini-Fuchs, sehr sympathisch


Dankeschön! Das Bild soll keine vermeintlichen Wesenszüge symbolisieren, ich fands einfach anglerisch deutungsoffen, und vor allem entzückend. Es handelt sich um einen Linolschnitt eines schlafenden Füchsleins, den die wunderbare Mrs. Minimax vor Jahren angefertigt hat


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Auch singende und jungfräulich wirkende Melkerinnen trifft man eher ausgesprochen selten an den Gestaden.



Hahaha, man beachte die feine und realistische Formulierung, super!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Auch singende und jungfräulich wirkende Melkerinnen trifft man eher ausgesprochen selten an den Gestaden.


Was eigentlich bei genauer Betrachung


Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, man beachte die feine und realistische Formulierung, super!


doch sehr sehr schade ist, leider!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wolltest du melken lassen oder um ne Tasse Milch bitten?
Ich hab bisher noch nie jemand beim Angeln vermisst der singt.

Solnge die Melkerinnen aber nur mit den Glocken wedeln und dabei die Klappe halten, solls mir recht sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso......guten Abend erstmal. 

Hatte noch gar keine Zeit heute hier reinzuschauen.

Walton ist schon unterhaltsam zu lesen. Pflichtlektüre!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> . Aber wer weiß auch heute genau, was im Büchsenfleische enthalten  ist? Auch singende und jungfräulich wirkende Melkerinnen trifft man eher ausgesprochen selten an den Gestaden.



Hier sind an uns mal singende Pfadfinder auf Kayaks vom katholischen Pfadfinderbund vorbei gepaddelt - das waren sicher immerhin zwei von drei Punkten ^^

@Nordlichtangler merci beaucoup!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier sind an uns mal singende Pfadfinder auf Kayaks vom katholischen Pfadfinderbund vorbei gepaddelt ...


Bis du dir sicher, dass das echte Pfadfinder waren, oder nicht doch die Neuen Pioniere von St. Ursula?


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier sind an uns mal singende Pfadfinder auf Kayaks vom katholischen Pfadfinderbund vorbei gepaddelt - das waren sicher immerhin zwei von drei Punkten ^^
> 
> @Nordlichtangler merci beaucoup!



Bei dem, was die katholischen Priester so treiben, würd ich da nicht meine Hand für ins Feuer legen... 

@Minimax: Sehr gern. Dann unbekannterweise ein Kompliment an die Gattin. Ich fühl mich hier langsam etwas nackt als einer der wenigen ganz ohne Avatar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher noch nie jemand beim Angeln vermisst der singt.


Ich habe gerade mal so nachgedacht:

Hat schon jemals jemand von den Gesängen der alten Völker und Fischer gehört ?  Der Beschwörungen und Tänze mit Gesang aus dem Kulturgut der alten Völker ?  Die magischen Beschwörungen ?  Die geheimen Kultur-Singsange der echten Profifischer ?

Wenn die Fischer am Ural beim Vorbereiten und Fangen des überlieferten 80kg Esox in den 1860er wirklich gesungen haben, dann werde ich notfalls auch die richtigen Gesänge lernen!


----------



## Andal

Singen tu ich nicht. Das möchte ich der Natur dann doch ersparen. Aber ich habe so meine Rituale...

...nie unbedeckten Hauptes ans Wasser und immer als erstes den Kescher abgelegt. Gebrauchsfertig. Auch geht jeder erste Fisch des Jahres zurück. Sei es, was es wolle!


----------



## Minimax

Alle Kulturen haben für Jagd und Fischfang spezielle Gesänge, Rezitationen und Ritale- das klappt natürlich nur dann, wenn die Fische auch dran glauben.
Genauso wie bei Andal ist auch meine Angelei von allerlei Ritualen und magischen Praktiken durchwoben, das Tabu gegen das unbedeckte Haupt teile ich sogar. Alles kann ich vergessen, niemals aber Mütze oder Angelpapiere, notfalls dreh ich um und hole sie.

@Nordlichtangler: Hier stimmt irgendwas mit der Zitatfunktion nicht, der Satz wurde von @Professor Tinca geschrieben- irgendwas mit der Software?


----------



## Andal

Genau so bei alkoholischen Getränken. Das erste Schlückchen geht zu Ehren der Fische ins Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Sehr richtig, die Alten wussten schon was sich den Ungesehenen gegenüber gehört. Neben guten Tropfen und Speisen haben sie ja nicht umsonst alles mögliche kostbare Gerümpel in Flüssen, Seen und Mooren versenkt, und das tausende von Jahren lang- es muss sich also ausgezahlt haben.


----------



## Andal

Auch wenn der sogenannte Aberglaube, alleine das Wort an sich ist eine Frechheit, keine messbaren Erfolge zeitigt, ist es doch Ausdruck, dass sich der ernsthafte Angler der Sache mit immer wiederkehrendem Respekt nähert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der erste Fisch geht immer zurück! Ansonsten bin ich weitestgehend Ritualfrei seitdem meine Feinrippunterhemden, die ich mir bei meinem ersten Rheinansitz angeschafft habe den Weg alles irdischen gegangen sind. Es waren 40°C und der heisseste Tag des Jahres 2015, wir saßen auf den Steinen des recht niedrigstehenden Rheines und sie wurden angeschafft, um die durchgeschwitzten Klamotten auf den Steinen trocknen zu können- gefangen haben wir außer Grundeln und einem dicken Rotauge an dem Wochenende nichts aber von da an waren es meine angelunterhemden, sehr zur Abscheu und Erheiterung meiner Frau.


----------



## Minimax

Auch ganz interessant: Vielfach werden Glücksmützen oder -Unterhemden etc. belächelt, aber die Überzeugung nur mit Köder XY oder Rolle/Schnur etc. ZZ von Hersteller soundso gut fangen zu können, wird als rock-harter, quasi naturwissenschaftlicher Fakt diskutiert und mit Zahlen im sechsten Nachkommabereich scheinbar untermauert. Es ist natürlich ein und das selbe.


----------



## Andal

Wenn es der Geist nicht will, wird das Fleisch nie zum Erfolg kommen!


----------



## Tobias85

Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal Glücksbringer anschaffen...hab mir im September nen neuen Kescher für die größeren Fische gekauft nd seitdem nichts passende am Haken gehabt, um ihn einzuweihen. Aber vielleicht regelt es ja das Tulip demnächst. 

Mein einziges Ritual besteht darin, fast immer irgendwas zu vergessen. Mal den Stuhl, mal die Haken, mal die Köder, mal die Rute(!). Hab schon fast alles mal zuhause liegen lassen. Am Wasser vergess ich dafür so gut wie nie etwas.


----------



## Andal

Ein Glücksbringer, Fetisch, Juju... findet dich. Den kannst du dir nicht einfach "anschaffen". Das kommt von alleine. So wie der Beutel mit der Medizin, den dir der Schamane überreicht und von dem du niemals wissen wirst, was wirklich drinn ist, sonst ist der Zauber schlagartig gebrochen und verloren.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...hab mir im September nen neuen Kescher für die größeren Fische gekauft nd seitdem nichts passende am Haken gehabt, um ihn einzuweihen.



Also *das* ist typisch- mein Döbelproblem besteht auch genau seit der Anschaffung meiner Superduperwunderdöbelrute. Ich weiss genau, sollte ich mit meiner ollen medium Feeder anrücken, werden die Johnnies auch wieder beissen. Isso.
Und ja, für magische Objekte gilt, was Andal sagt, sie kommen zu einem, man kann sie nicht frei wählen. Höchstens kann man durch langen Gebrauch etwas Mana in bestimmten Dingen anreichern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube an Sarah Jane.


----------



## Andal

Diese gewisse Bockigkeit bei neuen "Wunderstöcken" kenne ich auch zur Genüge. Aber irgendwann bricht der Bann und dann tun sie ihren Dienst, dass einem das Herz im Leibe hüpft.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann sollte ich vielleicht wieder den alten sperrigen Kescher mit dem total zerschundenen Netz mit ans Wasser nehmen.


----------



## Andal

Nimm ruhig den Neuen mit. Solche Sachen sind wie die Angebetete. Zuerst sträubt sie sich, gibt die Sittsame. Dann bricht auf einmal das Eis...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

> @Nordlichtangler: Hier stimmt irgendwas mit der Zitatfunktion nicht, der Satz wurde von @Professor Tinca geschrieben- irgendwas mit der Software?


Ja. merkwürdig, hab ich berichtigt.

Was Du auch alles merkst 

---


Brüder im Geiste - irgendwie sind Rituale schon sehr wichtig.
Der Kescher muss wirklich gleich zu anfang gewassert werden.
Die richtige Mütze spielt entscheidend mit.
Noch wichtiger ist gute bzw. allerbeste Laune - notfalls mit Singsang


----------



## Tobias85

Singsang beim Angeln, Kescher direkt wässern und dann unbenutzt, aber nass wieder ins Auto werfen? Ne, sowas gibbet bei mir nicht  Das allererste ist Ruten montieren (sofern sie nicht schon montiert sind) und dann den Köder so schnell wie möglich ins Wasser, denn nur da fängt er schließlich. Dann wird der rest ausgepackt, arrangiert und es sich gemütlich gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also die modernen gummierten Keschernetze haben neben vielen Vorteilen auch den des schnell wieder trocknens, sozusagen in den Wind gehängt am Baum während des Zusammenpackens. 

Ganz praktisch gesehen ist es auch, sofern alleine am Wasser oder ohne andere Supergillie-Kescherprofis, vollkommen doof und verlustreich, den Kescher erst nach dem Biss bereit zu machen. 
Zumal ich für den Anbeisser oft sehr überfeine Montagen in Lauerstellung gebracht habe, was ja oft erst zum Biss führt(e).


----------



## Tobias85

Nachdem die (erste) Rute draußen ist, wird als nächstes der Kescher aufgeklappt, das macht vielleicht noch 10 Sekunden. Dass in genau der Zeit etwas beißt ist eher unwahrscheinlich und notfalls kann ich den Kescher auch einhändig aufklappen. Ich hatte da noch nie Probleme. Und zum Anfeuchten des Netzes reicht bei meinem Exemplar schon das Eintauchen des Keschers ins Wasser während des Keschervorgangs. Daher seh ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage als Spät- und Zuspätkescherzusammenbauer. Das hat auch was mit meinem Leichtgepäck- und Mobilitätsfimmel zu tun (und natürlich dem irrationalen Gefühl, so einen kescherwürdigen Fisch "beschwören" zu können). Ich weiss, das das doof ist, denn mit meinem Telestock im Rucksack und dem angeclipten Schraublöffelkopf dauert der Aufbau ziemlich lang.
Darum gelobe ich auch hier und heute Besserung: Das nächste mal wird der Kescher noch am Auto zusammengebaut. Der kurze Telestock bleibt daheim, denn dann kann ich auch gleich meinem zweiteiligen Stock einweihen, Löffel obendran und beim Roven einfach mit in die Rutenhand. Soll keiner sagen, ich wäre lernresistent.


----------



## Andal

Das sofort den Kescher aufbauen hat einen recht simplen Hintergrund. Früher hatte ich, mangels Angebot, nur sehr kurze Kescher und mir wurde gelernt, wo man nicht keschern kann, wird auch nicht gefischt. Never change a running system.


----------



## Serdo

Hierzu eine kleine Anekdote: In Hamburg herrscht vom 1.1. bis 15.5. ein generelles Kunstköderverbot wegen der Schonzeiten von Hecht und Zander. Was also macht der brave Barschangler? Richtig: Tauwurm ans Texas-Rig. Kescher aufspannen? Ne, wozu? Ich fang' ja sowieso nur Barsche. Den Kescher hab ich ja nur für die Fischereiaufsicht dabei, weil MUSS. Prompt kam auch nach dem zweiten Wurf der Einschlag: BÄMM! Was für ein Biss, was für ein Drill. Hab mich schon gefreut wie ein Schnitzel. In Sicht kam dann aber anstatt eines Barsches mein erster und bisher einziger Hecht (60cm)... Im Gegensatz zu eine Bärschlein kann man den aber nicht so einfach aus dem Wasser heben. Und das Ufer war ca. 1,20m oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche gemauert, also war der Fisch auch nicht mit der Hand zu landen. Den Kescher kann ich nicht mit einer Hand aufbauen, die Rute aber auch nicht aus der Hand legen, weil der Hecht ansonsten das Fluorocarbon ruckzuck durch hat. Zum Glück war da noch ein Passant, der mir helfen konnte.

Was ich daraus gelernt habe:
Der Kescher ist das erste Gerät, das aufgebaut wird, wenn ich ans Wasser gehe und das Letzte, das ich nach der Angelsession wieder abbaue.
Und: Auch wenn es auf Kleinfische geht, wird ein größerer Kescher mitgenommen.


----------



## exil-dithschi

erst wird der sessel aufgebaut, dann der schirm, als nächstes ist der kescher dran, rutenablagen werden platziert, futter wird vorbereitet, schließlich werden die angeln scharf gemacht.
hierbei gilt auch, haben ist besser als brauchen, angefangen mit dem angeln wird erst wenn wirklich alle ruten startklar sind.
das erste kippchen gibt's im normalfall erst wenn der erste fisch gefangen ist.


----------



## Andal

Alles logische Reihenfolgen. Natürlich den Jungs schwer zu vermitteln, die schon im Auto den "Finger am Abzug" haben.


----------



## exil-dithschi

naja, hatten wir nicht alle mal diese phase?


----------



## Andal

Ja so mit 6, oder 7 Jahren ... und einen Bremser.


----------



## daci7

Kescher aufbauen bringt Unglück. Punkt.
Genauso wie schonmal Wasser in den KöFi-Eimer zu tun oder zu Hause anzukündigen es gäbe am Abend selbstgefangenen Fisch.
Erst wird der Sessel, dann die Rutenablagen, dann die Ruten aufgebaut.
Dann wird einmal aufgeräumt, durchgeatmet und (je nach Jahres und Tageszeit) ein Getränk mit Kippchen genossen.
Erst dann kommt der Kescher so laaaaangsam zum Vorschein.
Aber niemals so tun als würde man den Stock auch benutzen wollen - eher so lässig wie möglich abseits hinlegen. 

PS: Das kommt natürlich (wie immer) auf die Angelei an


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jaja...der gute alte Aberglaube. 

Ich mach da nicht so ne Wissenschaft draus.
Ankommen - Hocker aufklappen, Rutenhalter rein, Ruten beködern und rein damit.
Dann den Rest griffbereit legen, auch den Kescher und hinsetzen.

5 min später aufspringen, anschlagen und drillen.

Dann Setzkescher rauskramen und Fisch rein.

Dann wieder hinsetzen und wieder 5 min warten.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Schön das alle eine ähnliche Macke zu haben scheinen ^^ btw erinnert mich der Ükel an das Usenet: man ist untereinander freundlich und kollegial, man kennt zumindest ein paar mit Realnamen und es sind viele Fachleute am Werk. Ich mag es.

Davon ab habe ich gerade bei aliexpress sinkendes Geflecht (und der Professor so: so nen kack braucht man nicht) und drei Hinter bestellt. Ich habe am Sonntag deutlich zu lange nach knipser, ködernadel und Abhaker gesucht, Grund genug auf unseren Flyboy zu hören. Und für insgesamt 5 EUR mache ich nix falsch


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Davon ab habe ich gerade bei aliexpress (...) *drei Hinter* bestellt.



???


----------



## Kochtopf

Zinger- blödes Handy sry


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zinger- blödes Handy sry



Nachdem diese verdammten Dinger als parasitäre künstliche Lebensform bereits weltweite und totale Verbreitung gefunden haben, arbeiten sie jetzt mit ihren diabolischen Autokorrektur Programmen daran, Zwietracht zu sähen um die Apokalypse auszulösen und die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen.

Also die Handys, nicht die Zinger. Das sind sehr praktische Teilchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab heute auch wieder bissl Zeug bekommen.
Nen Korum ITm Ruckbag(passend zum aeronium Hocker) und ne neue Bolo weil sie gerade besonders günstig war und ich Sorge hatte keine mehr abzubekommen:

https://www.real.de/product/3260486...WEu9_YtZOeSj1HxeJmzXJO4txhVWf6j4XfoFAk7KqJTvw


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch wieder bissl Zeug bekommen.
> Nen Korum ITm Ruckbag(passend zum aeronium Hocker) und ne neue Bolo weil sie gerade besonders günstig war und ich Sorge hatte keine mehr abzubekommen:
> https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-technium-tele-sea-6-00m-10-30g-bologneserute/


Gut, dass du das erst jetzt schreibst!
Hab grad ne Bestellung bei AM raus - ich brauch zwar keine Bolo, aber ich kenn mich doch ... da werd ich dann hibbelig ... und denk mir ob ich nicht vielleicht in diesem Jahr mal doch sollte ... oder etwa nicht ... immerhin hab ich das ja noch nicht ... und wenns grad so günstig ist ... und interessant ist die Angelei ja schon ... und passende Gewässer hätt ich ja auch vor der Tür ... und ZACK sind wieder 200 Öcken für ne neue Spielerei wech ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja das kenne ich.
Ich brauchte gerade auch keine Bolo aber das neue Modell wird sicher wieder teurer.......und haben ist ja besser als brauchen.


----------



## Andal

Genau. Wieder zurück zur Realität.

Komme grad vom Bode. Jahreskarte für den Rhein neu und so en passant noch eine Daiwa Aqualite Picker in 270 cm mitgenommen. Ausschlaggebend war die filigrane Bauweise und die beiden schön deutlich unterschiedlichen Spitzen in Glas und Karbon. An den eher spärlichen Griff werde ich mich schon gewöhnen. Bei den Spinnruten lief es ja ähnlich. Diese Jahr ist gesichert. Höchstens noch ein paar Kleinteile...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Genau. Wieder zurück zur Realität.
> 
> Komme grad vom Bode. Jahreskarte für den Rhein neu und so en passant noch eine Daiwa Aqualite Picker in 270 cm mitgenommen. Ausschlaggebend war die filigrane Bauweise und die beiden schön deutlich unterschiedlichen Spitzen in Glas und Karbon. An den eher spärlichen Griff werde ich mich schon gewöhnen. Bei den Spinnruten lief es ja ähnlich. Diese Jahr ist gesichert. Höchstens noch ein paar Kleinteile...



Cool, wollte ich mir als nächstes Zulegen, weil die Feinheit nochmals erhöht gegenüber meinen Missbrauchten Commcercialruten ist. Da bin ich mal auf dein Feedback gespannt. Deine erwähnte Mivardi wollte ich vor 2 Jahren schon kaufen, leider ist das Packmaß mir persönlich aber zu umständlich.


----------



## Andal

Die Mivardi hätte ich blind und auf gut Glück kaufen müssen. Das liegt mir eher weniger. Aber die Daiwa gabs zu begrabbeln und sie hat den ersten Bann auf Anhieb gebrochen. Die feine, gelbe, Glasspitze ist schon wirklich fein. Richtig was für das stehende Wasser. Da bleibt kein Rotaugenbiss ungesehen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mir gefällt sie einfach in der Gesamtheit, zumal ich schlicht und ergreifend auch mal von meinen Browningruten weg muss (!). Hier und da schlägt es schon durch, ich möchte sicherlich nicht zum Werbepartner der Hirsche zum Nulltarif werden. Da bietet sich ein Exkurs zur Daiwa selbstredend an, zumal sie auch noch in verschiedenen Längen verfügbar ist.

Neben der Schwingspitze (von Askari) die Anschaffung 2019! Gute Info Andal, da machst du gleich 2 Menschen glücklich. Hatte das schon aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Andal

Grad mal eben nachgewogen: 110 gr. in 270 cm inkl. der Glasspitze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Grad mal eben nachgewogen: 110 gr. in 270 cm inkl. der Glasspitze.



Haste nen Messchieber zur Hand, um den Spitzendurchmesser zu ermitteln? Mit Glück ist das Maß ja sogar Kompatibel. Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, warum zu Feederruten dieser Punkt offen gelassen wird.....

Leicht ist die Rute definitiv, 110 Gramm sind ja nun wirklich "Nichts".


----------



## Andal

Die Spitzen haben ein Steckmaß von 2,0 mm Durchmesser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ne neue Bolo weil sie gerade besonders günstig war und ich Sorge hatte keine mehr abzubekommen:
> 
> https://www.real.de/product/3260486...WEu9_YtZOeSj1HxeJmzXJO4txhVWf6j4XfoFAk7KqJTvw


Was ist das denn, Hi-Tech Marken-Boutique-Ruten beim real? 

Wobei ich denke die wäre mir zu schwer, falls diese Gewichtsangabe stimmt. Ist ja nur 6m.
Ich würde dann eher auf eine Ultegra mit nochmal ordentlich weniger Masse gehen; HE Bolo brauche ich ausnahmsweise wirklich nur eine.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Leicht ist die Rute definitiv, 110 Gramm sind ja nun wirklich "Nichts".


Auf meinen Semmeln ist beim Angeln deutlich mehr Belag!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Die Spitzen haben ein Steckmaß von 2,0 mm Durchmesser.



Oha, das wären dann die dünnsten Spitzen, die ich jemals besessen hätte. Macht Freude, die Aktion ist sicher Fabelhaft und passt perfekt gut zum Pickern. Danke, das ist wirklich ne richtig feine Rute. Auch ohne Anfassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das wäre dann wohl diese Picker?
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/e...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Ist ja quasi kein Griff drauf, kein Wunder mit dem fast reinen Blankgewicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich würde dann eher auf eine Ultegra mit nochmal ordentlich weniger Masse gehen; HE Bolo brauche ich ausnahmsweise wirklich nur eine.



Die Super Ultegra hab ich ja auch in 6m und hab vorhin beide verglichen.
Die SU mit 259gr. und die Technium mit 290 gr.
Der Unterschied liegt nur in der Beringung.
Su mit leichter PacBay Maxima Beringung und die Tech mit normaler Alconite.

Ansonsten gleiches steifes HPC 200 Material und die Technium hat ein bisschen mehr Kraft. Die SU hat eine dünnere Spitze. Der Rest hat bei beiden Kraft.

Die paar Gramm mehr sind weniger fühlbar als der Preisunterschied von 100€. 

Die Technium hat ja vor ner Weile auch noch fast genauso viel gekostet. Nun aber Ausverkauf.
Die gibt es auch eine Nummer schwächer. Solte dann gleich sein mit der SU.

PS: Bei real nur bestellt weil es da payback Punkte gibt und mir letztens sone Karte angequatscht wurde. Ansonsten geht es natürlich auch gut bei am-angelsport direkt.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oha, das wären dann die dünnsten Spitzen, die ich jemals besessen hätte. Macht Freude, die Aktion ist sicher Fabelhaft und passt perfekt gut zum Pickern. Danke, das ist wirklich ne richtig feine Rute. Auch ohne Anfassen.


Dann mach hinne! Alleine schon das nur Anfassen ist geil ... und die Biegkurve ... superb!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Super Ultegra hab ich ja auch in 6m und hab vorhin beide verglichen.
> Die SU mit 259gr. und die Technium mit 290 gr.
> Der Unterschied liegt nur in der Beringung.
> Su mit leichter PacBay Maxima Beringung und die Tech mit normaler Alconite.


Danke, das ist wertvolle Info. Die neuen Shimano-Fertigungschargen haben laut Katalog alle die PacBay Minima, was für den Zweck voll okay ist.
Muss mal nachher genau nachschauen, ich hatte was von 220g im Kopf behalten ...

Hast Du die kleinen Ringlein vorne nach fiesen Graten inspiziert?
Bei den Spinnringen von T24 ist alles kleiner als Gr.8 nämlich Schrott, genauso bei den Berkley-Spins SS304.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das wäre dann wohl diese Picker?
> http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/e...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
> 
> Ist ja quasi kein Griff drauf, kein Wunder mit dem fast reinen Blankgewicht.


Stimmt. Viel ist es wirklich nicht - aber ausreichend. Zur Not kann man sie ja neu "tapezieren".


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ich hatte was von 220g im Kopf behalten ...
> 
> Hast Du die kleinen Ringlein vorne nach fiesen Graten inspiziert?




Klar. Mit der SU angel ich doch schon paar Jahre --> problemlos.

Wiegt 259 aber gutes Material und Wandstärke(=Power!):

https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...x-te5-gt-5-90m-2-5-15g-bologneserute-neuheit/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Dann mach hinne! Alleine schon das nur Anfassen ist geil ... und die Biegkurve ... superb!!!



Ich muss mich noch ein bisschen Gedulden. Erst kommen 2 Rollen, nen Tablett und bisschen Unkosten wegen der Internetseite zusammen. Ich denke im Februar/März wird es was. Angeln ist halt Doof, man kann ja immer alles brauchen.


----------



## Andal

Das alte Leiden ... am Ende des Geldes ist immer so viel Monat über.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja so ist das wenn man Angler ist...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich glaube Reichtum würde mich auch nicht so erfüllen. Würde ich mir heute alles Kaufen können, was mache ich dann Morgen? Ich liebe diese Tage, wenn man den nächsten Ausrüstungsteilen entgegen Fiebert. Klar, nen Groschen mehr hilft immer, uns geht es doch allen aber gut.


----------



## Andal

Aber lieber 10 Tage Reis mit Maggi und dafür neues Tackle...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Aber lieber 10 Tage Reis mit Maggi und dafür neues Tackle...



Bei meinem Bauch keine schlechte Idee. 

Hach, in ein paar Jahren brauche ich ne 4 Raum Wohnung, das erste Zimmer ist bald voll mit Angelzeugs. Mal ohne Witz, ich hab vorgestern erstmal gestaunt. Ich hab tatsächlich über 200 Posen. Keine Ahnung woher. Sie sind einfach da.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bauch keine schlechte Idee.
> 
> Hach, in ein paar Jahren brauche ich ne 4 Raum Wohnung, das erste Zimmer ist bald voll mit Angelzeugs. Mal ohne Witz, ich hab vorgestern erstmal gestaunt. Ich hab tatsächlich über 200 Posen. Keine Ahnung woher. Sie sind einfach da.




Posen und Haken kann man nie genug haben!


----------



## Andal

Ich wohne schon im Gerätelager. Das ist schön!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Posen und Haken kann man nie genug haben!



Ich hab da einfach den Überblick verloren. Waggler, Stickfloats, irgendwelche Avons, dahinter 150 Stippposen mit Stahl oder Plastekiel. Aus Holz, klein, lang, dünn, dick, schwer und wat nich alles. Keine Ahnung warum überhaupt? Irgendwas muss mich geritten haben, mir nen privaten Posenwald ins Zimmer zu stellen.

Und ich werde weitere Kaufen.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Neuanschaffungen- und den Plänen dazu!

Die süsse Daiwa Picker wirrkt wirklich sympathisch, und ich glaube


Andal schrieb:


> Alleine schon das nur Anfassen ist geil ... und die Biegkurve ... superb!!!



kannst Du die Biegekurve etwas näher beschreiben (Du hast garantiert schon ne Rolle mit Schnur aufgezogen)- Wie tief geht sie nach
hinten runter?
Vielen Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss mich geritten haben, mir nen privaten Posenwald ins Zimmer zu stellen.



Die sind ja auch weitaus schöner als Pflanzen oder was man sonst noch dür Staubfänger rumstehen hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind ja auch weitaus schöner als Pflanzen oder was man sonst noch dür Staubfänger rumstehen hat.



Ist nen Argument. Eigentlich wollte ich schon immer einen Posenigel im Herbst basteln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist nen Argument. Eigentlich wollte ich schon immer einen Posenigel im Herbst basteln.



Ja sowas ist top. 
Wobei ein Stachelschwein sich ja anbietet und fast schon realistisch machbar sein sollte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hatte gerade auf Facebook über meine Freude des Angelns auf Rotfedern gepostet. Ein User merkt an, das er dass gerne mit der Fliegenrute macht. Jetzt will ich eine Haben und das auch Können.



Ich verkaufe dann mal schnell das Haus meiner Eltern, irgendwie müssen wir das Unterfangen ja Finanzieren.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Neuanschaffungen- und den Plänen dazu!
> 
> Die süsse Daiwa Picker wirrkt wirklich sympathisch, und ich glaube
> 
> 
> kannst Du die Biegekurve etwas näher beschreiben (Du hast garantiert schon ne Rolle mit Schnur aufgezogen)- Wie tief geht sie nach
> hinten runter?
> Vielen Dank,
> Minimax


Für euch mache ich doch fast alles...

Die Biegung geht bis in den schmalen Griff hinein ... weiter habe ich dann nicht mehr belastet, weil das aus praktisch nix mehr bringt. Da springt längst die Rollenbremse an. Wirklich eine sehr harmonische Kurve.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vereinskamerad geht auf Dübel mit der Fliege, scheint eine äußerst spaßige Angelegenheit zu sein (Ich glaube Rute der Klasse 5 oder so)


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Für euch mache ich doch fast alles...
> 
> Die Biegung geht bis in den schmalen Griff hinein ... weiter habe ich dann nicht mehr belastet, weil das aus praktisch nix mehr bringt. Da springt längst die Rollenbremse an. Wirklich eine sehr harmonische Kurve.


Toll jetzt will ich auch eine. Ükeln geht ins Geld


----------



## Andal

Für den Anfang geht es auch mit buschigen Palmern und Wasserkugeln. Sonst muss es für Döbel keine Elite-Ausrüstung sein. Das übliche Geschirr mit 9 ft Rute in der Kl. 5/6 tut es da allemal. Dazu eine #6 WF und ein paar Vorfächer....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Schwimmbrot ist ja nichts anderes als eine dicke Fliege. 

Ich bin leider nur 2x dazu letztes Jahr gekommen, der Sommer war einfach zu unerträglich und das Wasser zu flach/warm. Ich wollte da einfach keine Fische fangen. Fliege scheint mir aber Vorteilhafter, weil Aufwandsfrei. Wobei freie Leine natürlich auch schon Angeln am Limit ist. Da kannste ja Nackt losziehen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Toll jetzt will ich auch eine. Ükeln geht ins Geld


54,99 € bei Bode...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> 54,99 € bei Bode...


Sicher nicht die Welt aber wenn ich gucke was PU Schaum oder anderer Schnickedöns für das Haus kosten ist es derzeit dennoch ein großes Opfer ;-(


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sicher nicht die Welt aber wenn ich gucke was PU Schaum oder anderer Schnickedöns für das Haus kosten ist es derzeit dennoch ein großes Opfer ;-(


O.k., wenn man baut, schaut die Welt anders aus.


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> 54,99 € bei Bode...



Wollte die Woche eh mal zum Bode. Mal gucken ob es sie in Mühlheim Kährlich gibt/ noch gibt dann begrabbel ich mal. Hab nich keine Picker 

Wie gut das ich erst im April anfange zu bauen. Da kann ich noch was fürs Hobby ausgeben ^^


----------



## Andal

Also eine in 270 cm und eine in 240 cm hatten sie auf jeden Fall noch, als ich ging.


----------



## Xianeli

Also heißt es..... vor den anderen da sein


----------



## Tobias85

Kaufrausch im Ükel. Dann gibts bestimmt bald ein paar tolle Testberichte. 

Ich hab mir heute Tulip und Brot besorgt und schonmal ne handvoll Tulipwürfel in Götterspeise mariniert, Typ Kirsche. Damit das Pulver noch besser an den Würfeln hält, hab ich sie bei 80° 10 Minuten im Ofen überbacken, danach war die Gelatine zu einer gleichmäßigen Schicht angeschmolzen. Wenn das Wetter hier morgen passt, dann starte ich mal einen Versuch. Das ganze lässt sich bestimmt auch wunderbar auf andere Köder übertragen. Wäre sicher haltbarer als ein Dipp und gibt das Aroma länger frei.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön das alle eine ähnliche Macke zu haben scheinen ^^ btw erinnert mich der Ükel an das Usenet: man ist untereinander freundlich und kollegial, man kennt zumindest ein paar mit Realnamen und es sind viele Fachleute am Werk. Ich mag es.
> 
> Davon ab habe ich gerade bei aliexpress sinkendes Geflecht (und der Professor so: so nen kack braucht man nicht) und drei Hinter bestellt. Ich habe am Sonntag deutlich zu lange nach knipser, ködernadel und Abhaker gesucht, Grund genug auf unseren Flyboy zu hören. Und für insgesamt 5 EUR mache ich nix falsch



Die 5€ beinhalten jetzt aber noch nicht die Geflochtene, oder? Falls doch: Über einen Link wäre ich sehr entzückt.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist nen Argument. Eigentlich wollte ich schon immer einen Posenigel im Herbst basteln.



Posenigel, ne...das geht doch auch viel eleganter. Überm Sofa an die weiße Wand drei dünne Holzleisten übereinander mit kleinen Halterungen anbringen und dann die besten Stücke dort zur Schau stellen. Wer braucht schon Bilderrahmen, Wandkalender oder son Schnack, wenn er seine Posen in Szene setzen kann!?


----------



## Andal

> Zitat von Kochtopf: ↑
> Schön das alle eine ähnliche Macke zu haben scheinen ^^ btw erinnert mich der Ükel an das Usenet: man ist untereinander freundlich und kollegial, man kennt zumindest ein paar mit Realnamen und es sind viele Fachleute am Werk. Ich mag es.
> 
> Davon ab habe ich gerade bei aliexpress sinkendes Geflecht (und der Professor so: so nen kack braucht man nicht) und drei Hinter bestellt. Ich habe am Sonntag deutlich zu lange nach knipser, ködernadel und Abhaker gesucht, Grund genug auf unseren Flyboy zu hören. Und für insgesamt 5 EUR mache ich nix falsch
> /QUOTE]
> Wir müssten halt doch mal über ein gemeinsames Ückel-Symposium/Sympossion nachdenken!


----------



## Kochtopf

Du wirst lachen das tue ich tatsächlich Andal aber bevor ich das vertiefe müssen noch drei Zimmer und der Flur fertig werden

*ed*
@Tobias85 Nur opjepaast dass das Fleisch nicht zu sprach wird, dann schwimmt es auf, aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass der gelantinemantel das verhindert. Bin gespannt bitte berichte uns


----------



## Andal

Es pressiert ja auch nicht. Aber es kommt ganz sicher mal wieder eine sauere Gurkenzeit, wo man das mal ganz zwanglos an einem Abend, irgendwo "in der Mitte", abziehen kann.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen das tue ich tatsächlich Andal aber bevor ich das vertiefe müssen noch drei Zimmer und der Flur fertig werden
> 
> *ed*
> @Tobias85 Nur opjepaast dass das Fleisch nicht zu sprach wird, dann schwimmt es auf, aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass der gelantinemantel das verhindert. Bin gespannt bitte berichte uns



Das Fleisch hat sich eigentlich quasi nicht verändert in seiner Festigkeit, 80 Grad sind ja auch nicht die Welt. Berichtet wird in jedem Fall.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nun ja, neben den neuen Anschaffungen darf ich jetzt 40€ mehr für das Flüsschen abdrücken. Ein Hoch auf die Verbände.........


----------



## Kochtopf

Komm bei euch ist immer noch günstig. Hast doch sicher Abertausende DAV gewässer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Komm bei euch ist immer noch günstig. Hast doch sicher Abertausende DAV gewässer



Günstig für wen? Frag man Kinder, Schüler, Studenten, Alleinerziehende, Geringverdiener, Arbeitslose, ALG II und Durchschnittsverdiener von 1,2k im Monat. Das sind ja nicht alle Gewässer, sondern einige. Zumal das erst der Anfang einer Entwicklung ist, die wir nicht noch zusätzlich brauchen. Der Anstieg beträgt ja nicht nur Cents, sondern 90% des Ausgangswert.

Den Scheiss wie in Bayern müssen wir hier gar nicht erst etablieren. Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## Andal

Ich hab heute für "meinen Rhein" 23,50 € bezahlt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab heute für "meinen Rhein" 23,50 € bezahlt.



Ich bezahle für mein Flüsschen jetzt 40€, einige Gewässer hat der Fischer ohnehin schon raugenommen. Dazu kommt Natura 2000, mitsamt anderen gesperrten Strecken. Da kotzt du nur noch im Strahl. Die Elbe hat nachher alle 500 Meter nen anderen Besitzer......


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kaufrausch im Ükel. Dann gibts bestimmt bald ein paar tolle Testberichte.



Schockierend, dieser Tacklewahn. Als landauf, landab bekannter Verächter all dieses Kommerzes hab ichs mir mit einem Schraubenzieher, Nähmaschinenöl
und einen Döschen Fett am Schreibtisch bei bizarren Creepypastahörspielen gemütlich gemacht und versuch eine olle Mitchell 300 flottzukriegen.

EDIT: ich zahl 89 +21 Abgabe, und dafür liegt mir ganz Berlin-Brandenburg zu füssen. Im Frühjahr nochmal 50 für die Salmobäche, dann bin ich komplett und darf praktisch überall angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: ich zahl 89 +21 Abgabe, und dafür liegt mir ganz Berlin-Brandenburg zu füssen. Im Frühjahr nochmal 50 für die Salmobäche, dann bin ich komplett und darf praktisch überall angeln.



Das Problem ist auch weniger die Gebühr, sondern der Fakt, das der Verband der Angler den Rabatt aufgekündigt hat. Wenn das alles so stimmt, wovon ich ausgehe, dann ist der Grund der Unkosten durch UNSEREN Verband zu verantworten. Nicht mal die Fischer haben das Verstanden.


----------



## Tobias85

Wenns nur für das Flüsschen 40€ sind, finde ich das schon ganz schön stramm. Ich bin meine ich bei regulär 80€ für ca. 25km Mittellandkanal, irgendwas zwischen 50 und 100km kleiner und kleinster Bäche sowie fünf Baggerseen und eine Tongrube. Dazu kommen noch einige Teiche und um die 50(?) km der Leine über eine IG. Damit bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, den Luxus irgendwelcher Gewässerpools gibts hier ja leider nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenns nur für das Flüsschen 40€ sind, finde ich das schon ganz schön stramm. Ich bin meine ich bei regulär 80€ für ca. 25km Mittellandkanal, irgendwas zwischen 50 und 100km kleiner und kleinster Bäche sowie fünf Baggerseen und eine Tongrube. Dazu kommen noch einige Teiche und um die 50(?) km der Leine über eine IG. Damit bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, den Luxus irgendwelcher Gewässerpools gibts hier ja leider nicht.



Da fällen noch Teilstücke der Elbe drunter, die liegen aber wieder im Natura 2000 Gebiet. Manche Gewässer hat der Fischer letztes Jahr aus der Karte genommen. Es geht also um kleinen Fluss und Elbe, sowie Löcher, wo die Anfahrten nicht geklärt sind (ebenso wegen N2000).

Mich trifft das wiederum weniger, andere kriegen das Brett voll ins Gesicht. Die Zahlen jetzt mehr Geld für 3 Monate weniger Leistung wegen Sperre. Wird langsam Bunt!


----------



## Tobias85

Na wobei man aber auch sagen muss wenn die 40€ jetzt 90% Erhöhung sind, dann waren es ja vorher nur um die 5€ für all das zusammen, oder? Davon hätte man hier nur träumen können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na wobei man aber auch sagen muss wenn die 40€ jetzt 90% Erhöhung sind, dann waren es ja vorher nur um die 5€ für all das zusammen, oder? Davon hätte man hier nur träumen können.



Der 5er war für im Verein organisierte Angler. Dieser Bonus fällt weg, jetzt zahlst du wie jeder Vereinslose. Ich könnte auf einen Verein also rundum verzichten. Jahreskarte kaufen samt Fischerkarte und fertig ab. Die Summe ist auch nur ein Beispiel von unserem Fischer, es gibt ja mehrere in Sachsen-Anhalt. Wie geschrieben, Wehret den Anfängen!

Und eines: Ich hab richtig im Kopf gerechnet!


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und eines: Ich hab richtig im Kopf gerechnet!



Die Smileys geben es leider nicht her, sonst gäbe es jetzt eine Fleißbiene oder sowas...


----------



## Minimax

Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück mit Dem gepimptem Tulip, wenns morgen raus geht! Mit glück komm ich gegen Ende der Woche auch ans Wasser, dann will ich dem Zeugs, allerdings unbehandelt, auch nochmal eine Chance geben, Wasserstand und -Farbe haben mich ermutigt.


----------



## Pokolyt

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da fällen noch Teilstücke der Elbe drunter, die liegen aber wieder im Natura 2000 Gebiet. Manche Gewässer hat der Fischer letztes Jahr aus der Karte genommen. Es geht also um kleinen Fluss und Elbe, sowie Löcher, wo die Anfahrten nicht geklärt sind (ebenso wegen N2000).
> 
> Mich trifft das wiederum weniger, andere kriegen das Brett voll ins Gesicht. Die Zahlen jetzt mehr Geld für 3 Monate weniger Leistung wegen Sperre. Wird langsam Bunt!


Hallo, ich komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Ich habe für 2019 das gleiche bezahlt wie 2018. Kommt da noch was?


----------



## Tobias85

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Ich habe für 2019 das gleiche bezahlt wie 2018. Kommt da noch was?



So wie ich es verstanden habe geht es um Gewässer, die von Fischern gepachtet sind. Wenn du in einem Verein bist, der zum Landesverband gehört, dann bekamst bei den Fischern Rabatt auf Karten für ihre Gewässer, das fällt jetzt wohl weg.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück mit Dem gepimptem Tulip, wenns morgen raus geht! Mit glück komm ich gegen Ende der Woche auch ans Wasser, dann will ich dem Zeugs, allerdings unbehandelt, auch nochmal eine Chance geben, Wasserstand und -Farbe haben mich ermutigt.



Danke sehr. Ich werd ja wahrscheinlich mit zwei Ruten fischen und beide Köder gleichzeitig testen. Was bei Alex mit Pudding am besten klappt, das muss ja nicht zwangsweise auch meine Döbel erregen. Hier regnet es ja auch seit Tagen und ich bin gespannt, welche Situation mich dann am Wasser erwartet, auch wind-/sturmtechnisch. 

Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass Ende der Woche alles andere erledigt ist und Zeit für einen Ansitz bleibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Ich habe für 2019 das gleiche bezahlt wie 2018. Kommt da noch was?



Es geht nicht um die Kosten gegenüber dem Verein, sondern die Gewässer außerhalb des Gewässerfonds. Alles was von Fischern betrieben wird, steigt jetzt im Preis, wenn du Karten beziehen willst. Das betrifft zb. auch Abschnitte an der Elbe.


----------



## zokker

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Kosten gegenüber dem Verein, sondern die Gewässer außerhalb des Gewässerfonds. *Alles was von Fischern betrieben wird, steigt jetzt im Preis*, wenn du Karten beziehen willst. Das betrifft zb. auch Abschnitte an der Elbe.



Gilt auch für MV. Für einen See, der letztes Jahr noch 55€ kostete, muß ich dieses Jahr 80€ bezahlen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

zokker schrieb:


> Gilt auch für MV. Für einen See, der letztes Jahr noch 55€ kostete, muß ich dieses Jahr 80€ bezahlen.



Wird auch nur der Anfang sein. Wenn die Fischer diese Einnahmequelle für sich Entdecken, Prost Mahlzeit! Kleinere Summen an sich muss man ja auch nicht diskutieren, allerdings fängt der Prozess der Privatisierung ja so an. Erst die Fischer, dann einzelne Gewässer von Privatleuten. Wozu verpachten, wenn man separat Scheine verkaufen kann?

Dazu dann Karten für Wegerecht, Bürokratiewege und das ganze Gedönse. Eigentlich will man ja nur Angeln..... (am meisten Ärgere ich mich, das Stand der Dinge dieser Prozess vom Angelverband persönlich eingeleitet wurde, wir haben ja mit Natura2000 nicht genug zutun)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing, 8. Januar 2019 um 18:17 Uhr 


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schwimmbrot ist ja nichts anderes als eine dicke Fliege.
> 
> Ich bin leider nur 2x dazu letztes Jahr gekommen, der Sommer war einfach zu unerträglich und das Wasser zu flach/warm. Ich wollte da einfach keine Fische fangen. Fliege scheint mir aber Vorteilhafter, weil Aufwandsfrei. Wobei freie Leine natürlich auch schon Angeln am Limit ist. Da kannste ja Nackt losziehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318405
> Anhang anzeigen 318406


Nimmst Du die Vengeance SeaBass BX echt für's Friedfischen her, die ist doch nur max 2,4m lang?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich will nur anmerken dass ich das Tulip in erster Linie wegen Haltbarkeit am Haken pimpe, wobei Andal mal über amerikanische Angler die Tulip o.ä. mit jello behandeln geschrieben hat und mich so inschpirierte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die SU mit 259gr. und die Technium mit 290 gr.
> Der Unterschied liegt nur in der Beringung.
> Su mit leichter PacBay Maxima Beringung und die Tech mit normaler Alconite.


Ich habe Shimano Katalog 2016 u. 2018 durchgeschaut, diese Technium war mir bisher nicht so aufgefallen.
Dafür aber Aspire, Fireblood, da stehen für knapp 6m ~20g durchaus Gewichte von 216 und 230g. 
Diese Werte hatten es mir angetan.

Mit den Gewichtsklassen sind die Rutengesamtgewichte schon krass unterschiedlich, hervorstechend fiel mir jetzt die leichteste 6m 10g SuperUltegra unberingt auf, mit Angabe 150g. Bringt mich auf Ideen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zu Ükels stippen mag das ok sein.
Noch schwächer und leichter als ne TE5 Ultegra kann ich nicht gebrauchen.
Ich nutze ja kräftige Bolos für Schleien, Karauschen, Döbel und Karpfen.
Da darf es keinesfalls zarter oder leichter sein.

Leichter bedeutet ja nunmal dünnwandiger und bruchanfälliger, was gerade bei Langruten über 5m schnell im technischen KO endet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing, 8. Januar 2019 um 18:17 Uhr
> 
> Nimmst Du die Vengeance SeaBass BX echt für's Friedfischen her, die ist doch nur max 2,4m lang?



Am kleinen Fluss im Sommer nur zum rumalbern. Funktionierte nicht so schlecht, ich hätte aber gerne etwas mehr länge gehabt. War nur nen Experiment. Die Seabass ist im Übringen durchgebrochen, erfüllt also generell keinen Zweck mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein Kumpel und ich basteln uns immer Memes vor gemeinsamen Ausflügen, das beiliegende möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten weil es für mich exakt den Kern der Sache "Friedfischangeln und Tackle" trifft


----------



## Kochtopf




----------



## Professor Tinca

Eindeutig Zeit für n fetteren Esel!


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318418




Was ein Lauch


----------



## Andal

Wie schon mal beschrieben... ich habe es auch  nur von den Amis abgekupfert. Aber wenn es Erfolge zeitigt, warum denn nicht!? Es wird so viel an Ködern und Futter herumgedoktert, dasss es auf diese Experimente auch nicht mehr ankommt. Und wenn es Catfish zieht, warum auch nicht das Schleckermäulchen Döbel?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Yay, das Erste mal in meinem Leben wurde mir via Telefon von einem Verband mit einem Anwalt gedroht. Mundtot machen 4tw.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yay, das Erste mal in meinem Leben wurde mir via Telefon von einem Verband mit einem Anwalt gedroht. Mundtot machen 4tw.


Sprich bitte Klartext, so weit dir diese Drohungen dazu Möglichkeit geben!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Echt? 
Butter bei de Fische bitte!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich stehe gerade am Bahnhof, gut gelaunt warte ich auf den Anschlusszug. Das Telefon klingelt, ich wundere mich noch, wer meine zarte Stimme hören will.

Auf der anderen Seite des Apparats meldet sich ein Mann mit angestrengter Stimme. Er arbeitet für einen Verband. Er ist etwas entrüstet, fragt mich, woher meine Informationen zum Thema Pachtstrecken von Fischern stammen.

Ein leichter Nieselregen streift meine Mütze, während ich dem Mann am Telefon zu verstehen gebe, das ich keine Quelle preisgebe. Ich fühle mich wie in einem James Bond Film.

Kurz darauf tauschen wir uns über die Sachlage aus. Es geht um das Wort kündigen. Eine Vereinbarung wird beendet, man könne sie nicht kündigen. Ich frage ihn amüsiert, worauf er hinauswill. Er möchte das mein Bericht verschwindet.

Ich bohre nach Fakten, die Antworten sind kryptisch Verschlüsselt. Eindrucksvoll erläutert er mir den Werdegang von Ausschreibungen und Verhandlungen. Ich frage ihn, weshalb bei einem Treffen ein anderer Tenor zu diesem Thema herrschte. Er spricht weiterhin von priorisierten Strecken, andere Fischer hätten die Vereinbarungen nun beendet. Klarheit herrscht nicht vor. Die Schuldfrage stellt sich nicht.

Alle anderen Liegen falsch, das ist des Pudels Kern. Vereine kommunizieren nicht richtig, Ansprechpartner sind nicht vertraulich, wir machen alles richtig. Ich stelle weitere unangenehme Fragen. Er rechtfertigt sich, das 45.000 Angler nur schwer zu erreichen sind. Ich weise ihn darauf hin, das man über eine eigene Internetseite relativ schnell Informationen verbreiten kann. Eine kurze Stille herrscht in der Leitung.

Was habe ich mich eigentlich so, es geht doch nur um ein bisschen Geld. Der Ton wird rauer, er droht mir mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen. Der Artikel muss weg, oder ich bekomme Post vom Anwalt. Ich bleibe dabei und nenne keine Namen, das Haar unter der Mütze hält.

Ein zweiter Mann übernimmt das Gespräch. Er wirkt innerlich berührt. Geradezu unverschämt wird er persönlich. Er droht mir ebenso mit einem Anwalt. Ich bleibe Cool, mit meinen 31 Lenzen habe ich schon schlimmeres erlebt.

Ich bin eine Schande für den Angelsport waren seine Worte, weil ich das Ansehen beschmutze. Ich wundere mich zunehmend. Schließlich möchte ich auf die Machenschaften hinweisen, die im Hintergrund laufen. Klare Antworten habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

Mir wird erneut gedroht, man würde meine Zugehörigkeit zum Verband nicht bezahlen wollen. Ich bin innerlich im Lachkrampf. Ich frage mich, wer hier eigentlich wen bezahlt?

Ich komme Nachhause, telefoniere mit den richtigen Leuten. Den Artikel entferne ich, während ich freudig strahlend einen Kaffee genieße.

Einen wunden Punkt muss ich getroffen haben. Wie kann ich es nur wagen, Kritik zu äußern. Meine Sinne sind nun geschärft. Mögen die Spiele beginnen. Mit mir nicht, meine Freunde.

Eure Schande des Angelns, der 16er-Haken


----------



## Kochtopf

Noch zwei solche Posts und du landest bei Netzwerk angeln


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ja Ding!!!

Ich gehe davon aus dass der Artikel wieder erscheint in geändertem Wortlaut - inkl. dieser netten Anekdote?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Es war ein Fehler, das zu tun.


----------



## Andal

Die betroffenen Hunde kläffen also schon ... halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Die betroffenen Hunde kläffen also schon ... halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!



Ich denke, das ich aus dem Rennen bin, weil andere Menschen sich dieser Sache annehmen. Vielleicht noch nen Käffchen hier und da. Fakt ist, das jede Menge Unwahrheiten im Raum stehen und sie kommen halt nicht von mir. Ich habe ja auch nichts weiter gemacht, als auf das Wort Kündigen und Fischer hinzuweisen, samt einiger Mahnrufe. Keine Namen echter Personen etc., nur das Alleine reichte aber, um aus vollen Rohren schießen zu wollen.

Die Können mich mal Kreuzweise!


----------



## Tobias85

Spannend, spannend! Ich bin auch sehr neugierig darauf, wen diese Lawine dann letztendlich alles mitreißt. Ich hoffe und vermute, dass du es jedenfalls nicht sein wirst...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Spannend, spannend! Ich bin auch sehr neugierig darauf, wen diese Lawine dann letztendlich alles mitreißt. Ich hoffe und vermute, dass du es jedenfalls nicht sein wirst...



Ach Quatsch, läuft doch wie immer. Jeder schiebt das bisschen Verantwortung ab, keiner wills gewesen sein. Man hätte sich informieren können, hing ja am gelben Zettel vor dem Haus. Bla bla bla bla


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Und nun mal zum Punkt, der mich wirklich schockiert:

Die kritische Berichterstattung wird als Schande für den Angelsport bewertet. Ich wurde am Telefon beleidigt. Mir wurde der Ausschluss aus dem Verein (!!!!) gedroht.**

Wisst ihr, ich bin auch nicht so alt. Dürfen Menschen in solchen Funktionen sich überhaupt so benehmen? Nicht ein einziger Name ist gefallen, nur einige Fakten und Argumentationen standen im Raum. Es macht mich traurig, was ist aus dieser Welt nur geworden......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dürfen Menschen sich so benehmen?
DIE Frage überhaupt!

Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur ein dass Menschen sicher ein Amt schmücken können aber es leider heutzutage vielfach so ist, dass sie sich vom Amt schmücken lassen(wollen).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dürfen Menschen sich so benehmen?
> DIE Frage überhaupt!



Ist nen Bisschen wie die Demo in Magdeburg gegen Natura2000. Um 10 Uhr am Dienstag. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Andal

In solchen Positionen findet man überwiegend Menschen, die sich Kraft ihres Amtes für den Omphalos Mundi halten. Manche bösen Zungen bezeichnen das auch als "Hausmeistersyndrom". Kannst du makke nixe. Da helfen auch keine Pillen, oder grüne Salbe.


----------



## Minimax

Donnerwetter, Fantastic,
da hast Du ja einen Nerv getroffen. Danke für die Berichterstattung. Pass aber bitte auf, das Du in kein anwaltliches Hin und Her geräts.
Übrigens sehr interessant hinsichtlich der Reichweite Deiner Seite und vor allem der Reaktionsfähigkeit der ansonsten so lethargisch wirkenden
Funktionäre.

Und übrigens, unabhängig vom Sachverhalt:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin *eine Schande für* den Angelsport waren seine Worte, weil ich *das Ansehen beschmutze*.


Es sind immer die selben wohlanständigen Saubermänner, die diese Rhetorik benutzen, durch die Jahrhunderte hindurch. Ziemlich widerlich.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Es sind immer die selben wohlanständigen Saubermänner, die diese Rhetorik benutzen, durch die Jahrhunderte hindurch. Ziemlich widerlich.


...und wenn sie sonst keine Ämter inne haben, bewachen sie Parkplätze, fegen ungefragt Gehwege, oder zeigen jeden, wegen allem an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Es sind immer die selben wohlanständigen Saubermänner, die diese Rhetorik benutzen, durch die Jahrhunderte hindurch. Ziemlich widerlich.



Ich bin da einfach nur Schockiert drüber. Wäre alles am Inhalt falsch gewesen, ich hätte mich SOFORT entschuldigt. Natürlich kann eine falsche Information auch mal zu einem falschen Meinungsbild führen. Nur ist die Sachlage noch komplizierter und in Teilen diffuser als Erwartet.

Mal davon ab: Als Funktionär diesen Ton und diese Art gegenüber einem Mitglied zu führen lässt tief blicken. Das ist Zweifelsohne eine Qualität sondergleichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es macht mich traurig, was ist aus dieser Welt nur geworden......


Das ist nicht so ganz richtig, spätestens seit 1815 und 1905 weit vor unseren Zeiten sind unglaubliche Dinge im Hintergrund geschehen - es geht immer genau um eines:  Geld und Pfründe. 
Die Leute spielen nur als kleine Mitspieler im grossen Orchestrion ...

Sei scheinbar nachgiebig, halte dich nicht in der Schusslinie auf, aber vergessen muss nicht sein. Die Ameisen sind gezielt immer in der Übermacht.


----------



## exil-dithschi

> Sei scheinbar nachgiebig, halte dich nicht in der Schusslinie auf, aber vergessen muss nicht sein. Die Ameisen sind gezielt immer in der Übermacht.


nicht nur in diesem punkt liegt der Nordlichtangler mal wieder goldrichtig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so ganz richtig, spätestens seit 1815 und 1905 weit vor unseren Zeiten sind unglaubliche Dinge im Hintergrund geschehen - es geht immer genau um eines:  Geld und Pfründe.
> Die Leute spielen nur als kleine Mitspieler im grossen Orchestrion ...
> 
> Sei scheinbar nachgiebig, halte dich nicht in der Schusslinie auf, aber vergessen muss nicht sein. Die Ameisen sind gezielt immer in der Übermacht.



Ich habe aus meinem anglerischen Umfeld Rückendeckung. Keiner versteht die Reaktion des Verbandes. Ich hab den Artikel auch umgehend entfernt, um mein Projekt gar nicht erst zu gefährden. Es ist faktisch nur eine kleine Lappalie, nicht Weltbewegendes.

Da kommen jetzt aber mit Sicherheit noch einige Konfrontationen auf mich zu, zumindest ist nichts Greifbares mehr vorhanden. In deren Protokolle stehen aber die entscheidenden Dinge zu meinen Vorwürfen.


----------



## Pokolyt

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so ganz richtig, spätestens seit 1815 und 1905 weit vor unseren Zeiten sind unglaubliche Dinge im Hintergrund geschehen - es geht immer genau um eines:  Geld und Pfründe.
> Die Leute spielen nur als kleine Mitspieler im grossen Orchestrion ...
> 
> Sei scheinbar nachgiebig, halte dich nicht in der Schusslinie auf, aber vergessen muss nicht sein. Die Ameisen sind gezielt immer in der Übermacht.


Was meinst du?
1815 Wiener Kongress und 1905 Bergarbeiterstreik?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so ganz richtig, spätestens seit 1815 und 1905 weit vor unseren Zeiten sind unglaubliche Dinge im Hintergrund geschehen - es geht immer genau um eines:  Geld und Pfründe.
> 
> 
> exil-dithschi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> nicht nur in diesem punkt liegt der Nordlichtangler mal wieder goldrichtig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokolyt schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Was meinst du?
> 1815 Wiener Kongress und 1905 Bergarbeiterstreik?
> 
> Zum Vergrößern anklicken....
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Vielleicht sollten wir nun ins anglerische Hier und Jetzt zurückkehren. Ich bitte sehr darum.
Minimax.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir nun ins anglerische Hier und Jetzt zurückkehren. Ich bitte sehr darum.
> Minimax.



Mein anglerisches Hier und Jetzt sieht folgendermaßen aus: Leider nicht ans Wasser geschafft heute. Dabei bin ich zappelig wie sonstwas wegen der fetten 50+ -Döbel, die ich dann aber vermutlich eh nicht fange.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wie du dein Brot zum angeln vorbereiten kannst wriddt du Tobsen?


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein anglerisches Hier und Jetzt sieht folgendermaßen aus: Leider nicht ans Wasser geschafft heute. Dabei bin ich zappelig wie sonstwas wegen der fetten 50+ -Döbel, die ich dann aber vermutlich eh nicht fange.



du hast die falsche Einstellung dazu.
Anders herum wäre es besser oder nicht?


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie du dein Brot zum angeln vorbereiten kannst wriddt du Tobsen?



Jopp, liquidised bread zum Füttern und zähgewordenes Brötchen als halbwegs haltbarer Hakenköder, so ist der Plan. Aber erst 2 Stunden mit Frühstücksfleisch.  Die Stelle ist ziemlich klein und wenn ich mit Brot anfange und was anderes als Döbel drauf geht, dann kann ich die Döbel da erstmal komplett vergessen.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> du hast die falsche Einstellung dazu.
> Anders herum wäre es besser oder nicht?



Naja möglich sind solche Kaliber da, aber die Frage ist, was alles aus der Weser hochgeschwommen kommt. Da bin ich dann leider zu sehr Realist.  Aber ein schöner 35er wäre mir auch erstmal genug.


----------



## Kochtopf

Würde mich wundern, hier vertreiben Döbel die plötzen


----------



## Tobias85

Die Stelle, an der ich angeln werde, ist halt sehr klein, ich mach dann mal ein Foto. Ein Drill und alle Fische bekommen es mit. Ist eben leider nicht die Fulda...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Stelle, an der ich angeln werde, ist halt sehr klein, ich mach dann mal ein Foto. Ein Drill und alle Fische bekommen es mit. Ist eben leider nicht die Fulda...



Gut, dann kannst Du nicht an den Fischen vorbeiangeln!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde überlegen etwas Strecke zu machen - 20 min ohne Biss und weiter, die trockenfliege immer flussaufwärts werfen. Oder so


----------



## Tobias85

Oberhalb der Angelstelle hast du überall nur 20cm Wasser, ich angel dann bei vielleicht 80-100cm. Ist aber auf Kilometern der einzige so tiefe Gumpen. Wiesenbach halt, kein Fluss. Dafür ist er um die 50m lang und geht unter dem Kanal durch, also viel Deckung und viel Platz für Döbel. Wenn ich da schneidere, dann fang ich auch im restlichen Bach nichts.


----------



## Tobias85

Eine einzige Stelle kenn ich noch, die mal ähnlich tief war, liegt ein paar km bachaufwärts. Aber da wurde renaturiert und wie sich dieses Loch unter den neuen Strömungsverhältnissen entwickelt hat, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Gut, dann kannst Du nicht an den Fischen vorbeiangeln!



Wie gesagt, 50m Gumpen unterm Kanal durch, eigentlich der einzige Hotspot auf weiter Strecke, und ich sitze ganz vorne. Wenn Döbel, dann hier und der Geruch wird auch auf jeden Fall an sie herangetragen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Klingt nach einem spannenden Projekt, bitte Berichte uns!


----------



## Kochtopf

@Andal @Minimax 
Ist das nicht ein Nachbau des mysteriösen alten Bissanzeigers den ihr habt?

€ 3,48 29%OFF | Bimoo New Fly Tying Whip Finisher Fly Tying Bobbin Thread Holder Fishing Fllies Lure Bait Making Processing Tools https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bLRIHaqc


----------



## Andal

Nein. Auf dem Bild sind ein Kopfknotenbinder für künstliche Fliegen und zwei Spulenhalter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Faszinierend und ein wenig beschämend


----------



## Andal

Aber von diesen wirklich superben Bissanzeigern haben wir vermutlich die letzten beiden Mohikaner.


----------



## Minimax

Das Fliegenbinden gewinnt enorm durch die Vielfalt seltsamer, vage steampunkiger Instrumente. Is mir egal, wozu es dient, wenns nen Messinggriff und vielleicht sogar ein Schräublein hat brauch ichs.  Zum Advent hab ich mir nen neuen Bindestock gegönnt, ich glaube mit einigen der Stellschrauben kann man den Raum krümmen. Goil!


----------



## Andal

Es schaut aber auch zu gut aus, wenn die Fliegenfischer völlig abwesend an ihrem Zeug nesteln, während in des Bächleins Kühle launig die Forelle steigt und steigt und steigt. Ist der feine Zwirn erst gebunden, ruht sie sie schlagartig verborgen am Grunde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Sehr schöne Schilderung!
Wo wir gerade unseren friedliebenden Freunden fremdgehen... mich hat die bolodiskussion irgendwie auf Stellfischrute gebracht... denke ja, eine 40gr Bolo würde für die Strömung für Aal reichen aber bei der mehr als latenten Wallergefahr würde ich eher zu 6-7m mit 100gr wg tendieren. Wie sehr ihr das?


----------



## Minimax

Zu dem "the Mardon" Bissanzeiger: Ich habe ihn zwischendurch getestet, er funktioniert. Ich habe ihn ja fürs Ledgern am Flüsslein mit meiner spitzenlosen Avon vorgesehen. Also, er zeigt an, aber in der Praxis erkenne ich die Bisse zuerst an der doch sehr sensiblen Spitze- wirklich splitcaneartig- als am "the Mardon" Hat natürlich auch was mit Sehgewohnheiten zu tun. Ich hab ihn aber Standardmässig aufm Bankstick, und ich denke, am Stillwasser wird er auch ne gute Figur machen.


----------



## Andal

Ich vermute mal, wenn die Waller mehr als 1 m haben, dann machen die auch aus einem 100 gr. Modell schnell eine vielteilige Reiserute.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hab ein Video an der Weser gesehen wo sie nen 150cm Wels als beifang landen. Ich behaupte mal das die meisten Ruten die an der Fulda eingesetzt werden einen großwaller kaum bändigen können aber bis 1,20 1,30... wenn man mit bedscht drillt. Oder willst du damit auf 150gr wg verweisen?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Zu dem "the Mardon" Bissanzeiger: Ich habe ihn zwischendurch getestet, er funktioniert. Ich habe ihn ja fürs Ledgern am Flüsslein mit meiner spitzenlosen Avon vorgesehen. Also, er zeigt an, aber in der Praxis erkenne ich die Bisse zuerst an der doch sehr sensiblen Spitze- wirklich splitcaneartig- als am "the Mardon" Hat natürlich auch was mit Sehgewohnheiten zu tun. Ich hab ihn aber Standardmässig aufm Bankstick, und ich denke, am Stillwasser wird er auch ne gute Figur machen.


Der Mardon ist wirklich nur etwas fürs Stillwasser, die Rute direkt auf den Haken ausgerechnet. Dann ist er perfekt. Am Fluss reagiert zuerst die Spitze. Dafür scheint er nicht erdacht worden zu sein.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab ein Video an der Weser gesehen wo sie nen 150cm Wels als beifang landen. Ich behaupte mal das die meisten Ruten die an der Fulda eingesetzt werden einen großwaller kaum bändigen können aber bis 1,20 1,30... wenn man mit bedscht drillt. Oder willst du damit auf 150gr wg verweisen?


Für den Waller keine solchen Ruten. Wenn man leichter mit der Stellfischrute auf Aal & Co. fischt, muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beissen und kalkulieren, dass man einen Wels nicht unbedingt halten kann. Otherwise müssten wir ja sonst überall mit schwerstem Zeug fischen, weil es könnte ja.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Otherwise müssten wir ja sonst überall mit schwerstem Zeug fischen, weil es könnte ja.


..und diese Denke ist nicht unverbreitet und führt bei Beratungen häufig zu diesen verbissenen Maximalzeugsdiskussionen

"Hallo, ich bin der Timmi, 13 Jahre alt, und in meinem Bach wurde vor 300 Jahren mal ein 70er Wels gefangen. Jetzt wollt ichs auch mal versuchen, ich hab ne schwere Karpfenrute mit 40er Schnur. Reicht das mal zum ausprobieren?"

"Waaaaaas? Du brauchst mindestens ne Satanic-TitanV mit St.Bernhard Multi. Und Unter 70er Geflochtener ists Wahnsinn! Also, Wir am Ebro...")


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> ..und diese Denke ist nicht unverbreitet und führt bei Beratungen häufig zu diesen verbissenen Maximalzeugsdiskussionen
> 
> "Hallo, ich bin der Timmi, 13 Jahre alt, und in meinem Bach wurde vor 300 Jahren mal ein 70er Wels gefangen. Jetzt wollt ichs auch mal versuchen, ich hab ne schwere Karpfenrute mit 40er Schnur. Reicht das mal zum ausprobieren?"
> 
> "Waaaaaas? Du brauchst mindestens ne Satanic-TitanV mit St.Bernhard Multi. Und Unter 70er Geflochtener ists Wahnsinn! Also, Wir am Ebro...")


Ich kenne da einen Laden, da ist das noch maßlos untertrieben!


----------



## Kochtopf

Standardmontur sind hier tatsächlich 3lbs Karpfenruten mit schweren freilaufrollen und dickem Geflecht. Da wirke ich mit meiner 1,5 lbs Sarah Jane und 30er Mono auf nee Penn Spinfisher fast wie ein Stipper - aber habe bisher jeden Fisch landen können, dabei zwei  ü80 Aale aber für den Fall der Fälle... Gedankenspiele halt


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... aber für den Fall der Fälle... Gedankenspiele halt



Na, aber mal ernsthaft: Warum nicht das Arsenal mal in Richtung schwerer Ari abrunden, und die infrage kommenden Kunden gezielt bedienen? Einerseits könnt sichs für dich lohnen, denn köfimässig hast Du ein Händchen (oh, der Spreebiss..), andererseits ist Zeit natürlich grad Dein kostbarstes Gut, und Köfiangeln braucht in mehrfacher Hinsicht Zeit. Dann wiederum: was man hat, hat man.

Es ging ja nicht darum, den Sinn schweren Gerätes zu negieren- Auch das hat seine Zeiten, Orte und Fische.
Ich habe "fein fischen" immer so verstanden, das damit fein aufeinander abgestimmtes Gerät zu einen spezifischen Zweck gemeint ist, und nicht überleichte Ausrüstung


----------



## Andal

Ja wie hoch stehen denn die Chancen, dass ein veritabler Waller einsteigt? Demnach solltest du dein Geschirr auswählen. Den Aalen ist es nach meiner Erfahrung eher egal, wenn es etwas derber hergeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber bei der mehr als latenten Wallergefahr würde ich eher zu 6-7m mit 100gr wg tendieren. Wie sehr ihr das?


Ich hab sowas sogar im 2er Pack vom Mitchell (Esox), wertig u. schaut auch gut aus, war aber noch überhaupt nicht im Einsatz.
Gibt einfach spannendere u. komfortablere Werkzeuge ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch schwächer und leichter als ne TE5 Ultegra kann ich nicht gebrauchen.


Danke für den Erfahrungsgrenzwert aus dem Shimanski-Portfolio !


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ja wie hoch stehen denn die Chancen, dass ein veritabler Waller einsteigt? Demnach solltest du dein Geschirr auswählen. Den Aalen ist es nach meiner Erfahrung eher egal, wenn es etwas derber hergeht.


Nun, unser größter hatte 86cm, es wurde schon ein 2,15 waller gefangen https://www.lokalo24.de/lokales/kassel/koerler-angler-haben-monster-wels-fulda-gefischt-7083281.html und relativ viele ab 1,30, eine Kollegin hat am schweren Aalgeschirr einen verloren der wohl ebenfalls kein suppenkasper war. Und ansonsten hat man durchweg die Kinderstube bis 50 als beifang


----------



## Andal

Dann spricht auch nix gegen dein Vorhaben. Gezielt wirst du damit ja eh nicht auf die ganz Dicken gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meine Aqualite Picker 2,70/25gr. vom Bode ist heute auch angekommen.
Die ist echt fein und extrem leicht aber hat noch gute Reserven hintenraus.

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/daiwa-aqualite-picker-902lp-22tlg-25g-2-70m?action_ms=1

Ich benötige sie nicht wirklich aber wollte se unbedingt mal in der Hand haben. 
Falls jemand von euch Interesse hat bitte PN, ich gebe sie gern für 55 inkl. Versand weiter.


----------



## Xianeli

Muss sagen das ich sie nicht benötige... Hätte dennoch gerne eine Picker ( wäre die erste ^^)

Vorgestern erst wieder knapp 200 für Angelzeugs ausgegeben... never ending story


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Dann spricht auch nix gegen dein Vorhaben. Gezielt wirst du damit ja eh nicht auf die ganz Dicken gehen.


Ne ich will nur an schwer zugänglichen Stellen gezielt angeln und Waller sind eben ein möglicher beifang


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> Hätte dennoch gerne eine Picker ( *wäre die erste *^^)



Na dann wird es aber Zeit!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Diiiiiieeee diee dieee Schi dieee diee diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie Schiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sind im Hafen! Schnappatmung. Rotaugen Stippen, fette fiese Plötzen, feine Posen.

error error error


----------



## Tobias85

Sollen wir dir lieber erstmal nen Notarzt rufen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fahaaaaaaaaang!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich muss erst meine Papiere am Samstag verlängern. Montag könnte das was werden, vorher ist mir das zu Heiß. Gerade jetzt.


----------



## Minimax

Schätze, die Frachter mit dem Weissfischbesatz haben in Stendal angelegt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, die Frachter mit dem Weissfischbesatz haben in Stendal angelegt.



Ich leg dich gleich übers Knie. STENDAL WTF


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich leg dich gleich übers Knie. STENDAL WTF



Ouh, entschuldige bitte, Tangermünde meint ich, das war ein Versehen, in meinem Alter wird man langsam etwas tüddelig, junger Mann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ouh, entschuldige bitte, Tangermünde meint ich, das war ein Versehen, in meinem Alter wird man langsam etwas tüddelig, junger Mann.



Bei Durins Bart, dir sei verziehen.


----------



## Minimax

hoppla, technische Probleme. So der Beitrag dadrunter hat geklappt. Verflixtes interweb.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

da hier ja jetzt häufiger mal von Tulip die Rede war, und da ich morgen auch mal wieder damit ans Wasser will,
hab ich mal einen Teil für morgen so im Backofen gefestigt und wie ich es normalerweise machen würde: Eigentlich
brauchts bei den jetzigen Temperaturen diese Behandlung nicht, das wird erst nötig in der warmen
Jahreszeit- dann ist es aber fast unerläßlich. Im Sommer würd ich die ganze Menge (1kleine und 1 große Dose) so behandeln. Den Hauptteil für morgen
lass ich heute unbehandelt. Jedensfalls, so geh ich vor und so sieht das Produkt aus, sicher ist es nur eine Möglichkeit unter
den Trilliarden Optionen, die das gute Frühstücksfleisch bietet, ich komm für mich damit gut zurecht.

Alors, es ist grad aktuell Thema bei uns, und die Gelegenheit ist günstig, vielleicht ists also von Interesse,
daher hier ein paar Bildchen:


1. Eine kleine Dose Tulip, in Hakenködergröße gewürfelt (6x3x3, zum Anfüttern mach ich 8x4x4) und von Talg undGellee befreit.






2. Die Würfel auf dem Blech, damit austretende Feuchtigkeit aufgenommen wird mit Zeitungspapier und/oder Küchenpapier unterlegt. 80 grad Umluft, auf. Im ggs. zu Dynamit soll das Tulip richtig schwitzen. Nach ca. 30 min tupf ich die Würfel mit Küchenpapier ab, und gruschel sie etwas hin und her, dass sie anders zu liegen kommen. Dann 30 min weiter. Natürlich kann man je nach gewünschter Festigkeit Zeit und Temperatur ändern, aber man will ja schon einen Effekt erzielen, und das
dauert etwas.





3. Die fertigen Würfel. Man sieht schön die ausgetrockneten Kanten. Noch fühlen sie sich weicher an, aber wenn sie abgekühlt sind, sind sie aussen "gummiartig" und zäher, aber innen noch schön weich. Erst Abkühlen lassen, dann in Tüte oder Dose. Man kann sie auch über nacht offen stehenlassen, dann trocknen sie noch zusätzlich aus.





4. Etwas Maismehl (oder Curry, Chili, Angel Dust etc.) in die Tüte, aufpusten und Schütteln, das trennt die Würfel. Praktisch vor allem bei unbehandeltem Frühstücksfleisch sowie auch angenehmer bei der Benutzung, und nimmt noch etwas Feuchtigkeit auf.





5. Vorher/nachher im Detail: Die Würfel sind merklich geschrumpft und dunkler geworden (nicht gebräunt). Zwar kann man sie nicht mehr zu Anfütterbatzen zusammenpressen, dafür halten sie nun viel besser mit ihrer gummiartigen Haut am Haken (wenn man den Hakenbogen nicht wieder in den Würfel hineinzieht!), sind innen noch schön mampfigweich. Und im Gegensatz zu angebratenem Tulip schwimmen sie auch nicht auf.Ich finds sehr praktisch: Nichts ist schlimmer, sich fragen zu müssen ob überhaupt noch ein Köder am Haken ist.





Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na dann wird es aber Zeit!



Ich weiß... aber dieses Jahr wird mein Raubfisch Jahr 

ABER: wenn sich niemand melden sollte würde ich sie wohl doch nehmen ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für die Mühe Minimax! Ich halte aufschwimmendes Tulip durch braten für eine Randerscheinung. Man muss es schon gut durchbraten damit das passiert aber ich glaube, dass gebacken gängiger ist weil keine maillardreaktion in dem Ausmaß stattfindet


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Mühe Minimax! Ich halte aufschwimmendes Tulip durch braten für eine Randerscheinung. Man muss es schon gut durchbraten damit das passiert aber ich glaube, dass gebacken gängiger ist weil keine maillardreaktion in dem Ausmaß stattfindet



Und du meinst die Maillardreaktion juckt die Fische?  ich werde mal bissel in Kokosöl braten und probieren (angeln). Kann ja auch bissel Asparaginase zumischen damit die Fische keine krebserregenden Sustanzen zu sich nehmen


----------



## Kochtopf

Naja ich denke durchaus das die wenigsten wirbeltiere den geruch von verbrsnnter kohle sexy finden


----------



## Xianeli

Naja was wir nicht sexy finden heißt nicht zwangsläufig das es Tiere auch nicht tun. 

Kenne da genügend Beispiele ( natürlich nicht bei Fischen aber anderen Tieren ) 

Sollst es ja auch nicht Totbraten... es ist schon tot


----------



## Minimax

Mir fallen da natürlich noch die käseüberbackenen Kieselsteine zum Barbenanfüttern ein...


----------



## Xianeli

Da gab's ja mal ein verlinktes Video. Finde die Idee genial  aber.... was wenn die Steine falsch herum landen ? Murphys Law und so


----------



## Minimax

mehr Steine.


----------



## ollidi

Minimax schrieb:


> mehr Steine.


Wieso muss ich jetzt gerade an Monty Python denken? 

Aber die Idee mit dem getrockneten Frühstücksfleisch finde ich gut. Das wäre mal etwas für unser schwach fliessendes Überrraschungsflüsschen die Fuhse.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mir hat ein Reformhausbesitzer erzählt er hätte früher geangelt (Und würde es als fastveganer im Ruhestand wieder anfangen) und sie haben aus einer nahen molkerei *zentrifugenkäse *geholt um auf Barbe zu angeln. Manchmal schimmelte es schon, da sei es besonders fängig gewesen


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Da gab's ja mal ein verlinktes Video. Finde die Idee genial  aber.... was wenn die Steine falsch herum landen ? Murphys Law und so


Der Käse ist fetthaltig und hat minimal Auftrieb weswegen der Stein in den meisten Fällen richtigrum landet. Und wenn er falsch rum liegt wird er genauso locken und die Fische länger beschäftigen


----------



## geomas

Xianeli schrieb:


> Da gab's ja mal ein verlinktes Video. Finde die Idee genial  aber.... was wenn die Steine falsch herum landen ? Murphys Law und so



hier ist das Video: 



Zur Murphy-Problematik kann ich nix beitragen. Also schon, aber nichts sinnvolles...


----------



## Andal

Ein guter Angeltag fängt eben nicht erst mit dem Auswerfen der Angel an!


----------



## geomas

^momentan beginnt ein guter Angeltag wohl eher mit dem Anziehen langer Unterhosen.
Morgen hol ich mir die Papiere für 2019, der Wetterbericht für die kommende Zeit ist leider nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Andal

Alles was derzeit stört, ist der kalte Wind. Nicht weil er kalt ist, sondern weil er mir zu sehr weht.


----------



## geomas

Montag hätte ich (aktueller Stand) Zeit, aber Nordwestwind in Böen bis 9 Beaufort sind bei angesagten 3 Grad über null nicht so mein Ding.
Hab ja schon bei stärkerem Wind gepietscht, aber da waren die Temperaturen deutlich höher.


----------



## Andal

Sehr ungemütlich - nix für einen alten Sack, wie mich!


----------



## geomas

Na dann allen ein recht angenehmes Wochenende, egal ob im trauten Heim oder am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Danke. Mal sehen, was der morgige Spaziergang so an Motivation freisetzen wird.


----------



## Minimax

@Andal , @geomas ,
Prima Jungs,
ihr könnt einem ja echt Mut machen (Schnatter, Klapper..). Ich überlege schon, ob ich morgen das Thermozeugs nur anziehe, und mich dann nochmal gepflegt 6-8 Stunden in die Koje lege. Furchtbar draussen, und der Wetterbericht ist niederschmetternd....


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Sehr ungemütlich - nix für einen alten Sack, wie mich!



Hallo,

kann ich, Jahrgang 1947, gut verstehen. Wenn ich denke, bei welchem Wetter ich früher noch zum Angeln ging - nun, das tue ich mir auch nicht mehr an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> da hier ja jetzt häufiger mal von Tulip die Rede war, und da ich morgen auch mal wieder damit ans Wasser will,
> hab ich mal einen Teil für morgen so im Backofen gefestigt und wie ich es normalerweise machen würde:


Klasse das bebilderte HowTo-Machen !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Damit kannste auch ins Kochstudio oder einen guten Webbeitrag "Kochen für Cephalia" oder "Einfache Monopur- Diät für Cephalia" bestreiten! 

Unter Beachtung der Anregungen von Kochtopf auch entsprechend "Extrem gesünder kochen für ..."


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Interessant finde ich noch in jüngst gesehenen Aktionen (Video) zum angeln mit gefrorenen Sardinen, dass auf der Unterwasserkamera zweifelsfrei sogar Rotaugen (also auf der Skala Rotauge Rotfeder Aland Döbel Rapfen noch der Kleinsträuber - von wegen Überschrift "Friedfischangler"  ) im Schwarm intensiv in der Winterzeit diese Köderfische zerlegen, was man sonst eher Grundeln etc. zuschreiben täte. 
Da wäre dann wohl was mit (Natur-)Fischaroma eine gute Variante.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Klasse das bebilderte HowTo-Machen !



Dankeschön! Leider haben die Cephali meine Kochkünste heute verschmäht, bzw. waren überhaupt unbekannt verzogen. Lediglich die Bliccae zeigten Appetit..
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Fisch ist Fisch!


----------



## Minimax

Stimmt da hast Du recht, aber manche Fische sind halt stattliche Burschen mit eleganten Linien und Kampfgeist, die zum Symbol einer ganzen Angeldisziplin geworden sind, und manche Fische ähneln furchtsamen Zigarettenetuis mit Glubschaugen... Aber, Hauptsache am Wasser!


----------



## Andal

Siehst du, da hast du mir schon was voraus. Mit ist es einfach zu greislig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute auch den ganzen Tag am Wasser.
Wollte Köfis fangen und dann nen Hecht damit angeln.
Köfis haben gut gebissen...ca. 30 Plötzen von 10 - 20 cm.

Die Hechte hatten aber leider gar keinen Bock.

Und laufend Regen, Regen, Regen.......

Naja die Stipperei war wenigstens unterhaltsam.


----------



## fishhawk

Forelle74 schrieb:


> ich glaub jeder hat schonmal
> Was vergammeln lassen.
> 
> Ich bin an einen sonnigen Nachmitag mal in mein Auto gestiegen und hab mich gewundert was da so riecht.
> Ich hab das Auto kurz durchsucht und nix gefunden.
> Nach 3Tagen war der Geruch unerträglich.
> Ich hab an der Tanke fast das Auto zerlegt.
> Im Unteren Kofferaumboden bemerkte ich eine kleine Tüte Fischinnereien.
> Die ist mir wohl beim Ausräumen nach dem Angeln da runtergerutscht.
> Weil ich da drunten auch was deponiert hatte.



Hat bei mir noch länger gedauert, bis ich das lokalisiert hatte.

Das war in einen engen Hohlraum gerutscht und musste mit nem Stab + Haken wieder rausgeangelt werden.

Danach war ich ne zeitlang Fan vom Wunderbaum.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil Männers! Wenn es hier güstern gäbe - Ich würde sofort einen Güster Club ins Leben rufen, immer auf der Jagd nach der 40+ Güster unseres Lebens. Das wäre herrlich skuril


----------



## geomas

@ Minimax: Petri zu den Tulip-Güstern! Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit begrüße ich jeden Fisch, der sich des Köders erbarmt. Zielfisch oder nicht.

@ Prof. Tinca:  auch Dir ein herzliches Petri. Stippen fetzt (besonders wenn man es entspannt angeht).



Den ersten Angeltrip des Jahres werd ich vermutlich mit Stinke-Pellets als Köder begehen. Nicht besonders classy, aber nach für mich überraschenden Ergebnissen letztes Jahr will ich die Dinger auch mal im Winter probieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Georg.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil Männers! Wenn es hier güstern gäbe - Ich würde sofort einen Güster Club ins Leben rufen, immer auf der Jagd nach der 40+ Güster unseres Lebens. Das wäre herrlich skuril



Diese hier war schon recht groß für ne Güster(leider nicht gemessen damals):






Die größte Güster hatte ich vor Jahren auf nen Twister als Beifang beim barscheln. Der Schreck war groß als statt des erhofften Dickbarsches ne 40er Güster zum Vorschein kam.
Leider damals entäuscht zurück gesetzt statt zu fotografieren. 
Dat Reptil hätte ich euch gern mal gezeigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil Männers! Wenn es hier güstern gäbe - Ich würde sofort einen Güster Club ins Leben rufen, immer auf der Jagd nach der 40+ Güster unseres Lebens. Das wäre herrlich skuril


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Hatte mal 2 Güster am Kanal gefangen mit 39,5 und 42,5. Lange ist es her..seit dem auch nie wieder solche Größen gehabt


----------



## Kochtopf

Also ist der Ükel aka the Silver Scale Society nun auch eine Güster Specimen hunting Crew wieder Willen


----------



## Pokolyt

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also ist der Ükel aka the Silver Scale Society nun auch eine Güster Specimen hunting Crew wieder Willen


Man, kannst du aber ausländisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Güster sind doch eine nette Beilage und Abwechselung im vielfältigen Stippermenue  zumal sie sich oft als Kleinfisch tarnen. 

Ich habe sie alle (selbst zum fressen) gern.

Schöne "Teller" sind da oben gezeigt worden!

Im niedersächsischen Niederungsfluss hatte ich auch noch Kreuzungen gen Rotauge und Brassen, echte Rätselfische.
Neben Rotauge, Aland, Hasel, selten Döbel, Brassen dann mit der Güster noch bunter gemacht.

Im bayrischen relativ (re-)unzerstörten Nordzufluss der Donau ist es mit den zugleich gefangenen Ükel, Nase, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Aland, Döbel, Brassen und eben Güster noch mal merklich bunter. 
Ich würde auch gerne mal die seltenen Verwandten fangen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Daiwa HARDBODY 3000er Rollen unterhalb Certate , Katalog 2019
http://www.daiwa.de/ov3/templates/6000/pdfdownload/epaper/DAIWA_2019_DE/#0

TDR MATCH & FEEDER QD 3012  HARDBODY-Z Rollenkörper AIR ROTOR 1:4,7 305g S.31 EVP 268€
MATCH WINNER QDA........ 3012  HARDBODY-Z Rollenkörper AIR ROTOR 1:4,7 345g S.32 EVP 200€
BG MAGSEALED ...............  3000  HARDBODY-Z Rollenkörper AIR ROTOR 1:5,6 315g S.56 EVP 185€
BG ....................................  3000  HARDBODY-Z Rollenkörper AIR ROTOR 1:5,6 305g S.57 EVP 153€

Sowas nenne ich Produktbereinigung bzw. Preistreiberei. 
Entsprechend gleich darunter die Größe Hardbody 2500, außer bei der Match Winner.
Selbst bei den Prorex "Ultimativ-Räuber" Rollen sind die LT Rollen eingekehrt.

Wer was solides mit Hardbody braucht -- sei nun von mir vorgewarnt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jetzt muss ich mir schonmal vorsorglich einen im DAFV organisierten Verein außerhalb des Landesanglerverbandes suchen. Einer der Herrschaften in seiner Eitelkeit tickert mich weiterhin voll und will einen Ausschluss anleiern.  

Ein Wort aus seiner Mail (alles gesichert): Ihre Munddiarrhoe


----------



## Andal

Aber seiner Sprachbegabung kann man keine Vorhaltungen machen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich musste auch sofort lachen, weil der werte Herr seines Alters und seiner Funktion willen irgendwie nicht mit dieser Art zusammenpasst. Sieht man sich als Dienstherr, wenn man am Kopf eines Verbandes aufgrund des Gewässerpools ist? Ich kaufe mir die Vereinskarte und Fischerkarte und alles ist wie bisher? Ich verstehe die Idee dahinter nicht mal.


----------



## Andal

Du bist Würdenträgern, die amtlicher Würde ferner sind, als ich dem Ersten Tänzer des Bolshoi Theaters, auf die Füße getreten, hast ihnen offensichtlich vermittelt, was für eher kümmerliche Lichter sie sind. Das mögen die halt nicht. Oder der zugeordnete Haudrachen hat ihnen befohlen, mal den Big Mäc zu geben. In des ich weiß es doch auch nicht!


----------



## hanzz

Wenn's nicht so traurig wäre...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Das ist glaube ich diese Macht, die immer in der Kritik steht. Verbände können ihre Mitglieder züchtigen, wegen den Gewässern. Du sprichst? Mundtot machen, es könnte ja jemand auf die Idee kommen, das irgendwas im Laden falsch läuft.

Ich meine mal, das war der Aufruf zur Demo gegen Natura 2000 in Magdeburg. Am Dienstag um 10 Uhr. Die verlinkte Seite führt zu nem amerikanischen Dienstleister fürs Bloggen? Ohne Worte! Aber WEHE man übt Kritik!

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=514405038968005&id=135793973495782&__tn__=-R


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mir schonmal vorsorglich einen im DAFV organisierten Verein außerhalb des Landesanglerverbandes suchen. (..)



Lieber Schande,
du hast garantiert nen Plan. Aber wenn alle Stricke reissen, und in allen Vereinen und Scheinausgabestellen in Sachsen-Anhalt dein Photo hängt, kommste nach Brandenburg, gehste in Angelladenverein, haste DAV Pool, und holste dann sofort ne Austauschkarte.
Ich hab mir vorsorglich ne Austauschkarte für Dein Land besorgt, kann dich 2019 also jederzeit raiden (und vmtl. ne Menge lernen),
volle Solidarität,
Minmax

Übrigens: Güster Cup fänd ich Spannend!


----------



## geomas

Güster Cup - nette Idee.

Und ich hab noch nicht mal den 2018er Kauli vorzuweisen...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Güster Cup - nette Idee.
> 
> Und ich hab noch nicht mal den 2018er Kauli vorzuweisen...



Ach, blas kein Trübsal. Du bist im Kauliparadies, und kannst im Handumdrehen wirkliche Endgegner vorweisen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Schande,
> du hast garantiert nen Plan. Aber wenn alle Stricke reissen, und in allen Vereinen und Scheinausgabestellen in Sachsen-Anhalt dein Photo hängt, kommste nach Brandenburg, gehste in Angelladenverein, haste DAV Pool, und holste dann sofort ne Austauschkarte.
> Ich hab mir vorsorglich ne Austauschkarte für Dein Land besorgt, kann dich 2019 also jederzeit raiden (und vmtl. ne Menge lernen),
> volle Solidarität,
> Minmax
> 
> Übrigens: Güster Cup fänd ich Spannend!



Deine Worte bedeuten mir viel, ich danke dir für deinen geistlichen Beistand Bruder des Ükel. In Guten wie in schlechten Beißphasen, oder wie war das? 

Ein im DAFV organisierter Verein außerhalb Sachsen-Anhalt (Verbandstechnisch, kann ja in SA trotzdem sein) wird sich schon finden, davon bin ich überzeugt. Ich war bis eben schon Recherche betreiben, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt. Ich bin aber (ernsthaft) tief entspannt. Sollten die Fritzen das durchziehen, schieße ich aus VOLLEN ROHREN zurück. Presse, Politik, Missbrauch, ich male mich von mir aus Schleiengrün an und tanze Nackt am Bahnhof wegen Diskriminierung, weil ich kein Karpfen bin.

Ich lasse mir meine Grundrechte und die Freiheit Dinge beim Namen zu Nennen sicherlich nicht von irgendwelchen alten Säcken mit Alleinherrschaftssyndrom nehmen. Der Munddurchfall wird sprudeln!


----------



## geomas

^^ bin mir da nicht so sicher: als Kind hatte ich in meiner heutigen Nachbarschaft oft Kaulis von um die 12cm.

Hab in den letzten Jahrzehnten hier (dezent brackige Unterwarnow) nur ganz selten mit Wurm gepietscht und seit ner Ewigkeit keinen Kaulbarsch mehr keschern dürfen.
Muß mich mal bei den Anglern alter Schule umhören. Die Jugend kennt ja nur Boilies und/oder Softbaits am Finesse-Rig.


edit: praktisch alle in Meck-Pom gemeldeten größeren Kaulis scheinen aus Vorpommern zu stammen. Auch der eben in einer alten Zeitschrift entdeckte DDR-Rekord von 1978 (24,5cm - 210gr) wurde aus Zempin gemeldet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Was die Güstern angeht muss ich mich aber aus dem Rennen nehmen, das wäre Unfair. Ich spiele gern den Schiedsrichter des Cups. Die Elbe ist mit ziemlich kapitalen Exemplaren besetzt und meine recht (selektive) Güsterntakik funktioniert recht gut. Nicht das eine weiteres Gremium mich hier auch noch ausschliesst.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Güster Cup - nette Idee.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich spiele gern den Schiedsrichter des Cups. .



Topp, kapitale Güstern und andere vernachläßigte Kleinfische sind in unserem virtuellen Clubhaus gern gesehen, und Fantastic Schande entscheidet ende des Jahres nach Maß und Stil.

Als Waschechte Tackle Tart hab ich natürlich das richtige Gerät am Start, eigentlich wollt ichs benutzen um bierernste, eitle und latent homophobe Angler zu trollen, aber ich schätze,
als leichte parapolische Ledger wird die Combo auch ne gute Figur machen:






Es grüßt mit dreifachem: Güster sei´s Panier!,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Himmel Herr Gott, diese Franzosenfiedel ist doch nicht dein Handwerkszeug, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Himmel Herr Gott, diese Franzosenfiedel ist doch nicht dein Handwerkszeug, oder etwa doch?



Ichweiss, ichweiss.. Aber: Die Rolle leuchtet beim Kurbeln, Schande, sie _leuchtet_. LEDs. Ich werde mit ihr Fische fangen, die Götter seien meine Zeugen.


----------



## geomas

Ganz apart!

Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich mich passend kleiden könnte zu der „Helly Kitty”-Ausrüstung.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Herr Minimax,

die Tage habe ich mich hier vornehm zurückgehalten (aus Frust, weil ich den Döbeln immer noch nicht nachstellen konnte), aber jetzt muss ich es loswerden: Ich bin schockiert und begeistert zugleich!  

Wie kommt man zu solch exquisitem Arbeitsgeschirr?


----------



## geomas

Weil ich gerade in einer alten Angelzeitschrift blätterte - hier ein paar Thread-relevante DDR-Rekorde*:

 - Aland: 3,6kg und 71cm (1972)
 - Döbel - 5,0kg und 69cm (1972)
 - Goldfisch (!) - 0,75kg bei 32cm
 - Karausche: 2,54kg bei 58cm (1975)
 - Plötze - 2,58kg und 54cm (1973)

...und Ukelei: 0,275kg bei 29cm (1974)

*) Stand Ende 1987


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ganz apart!
> 
> Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich mich passend kleiden könnte zu der „Helly Kitty”-Ausrüstung.



Schwarzes Mini passt immer, nur mit High Heels is der Fluss dann tabu, damit geht dann nur noch Urban Fishing mitten in der Stadt


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich mich passend kleiden könnte zu der „Helly Kitty”-Ausrüstung.



Ich finde, Sailormoon Outfit und Dreitagebart passen prima.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> hier ein paar *Thread-relevante *DDR-Rekorde*:
> 
> - *Goldfisch* (!) - 0,75kg bei 32cm



Heisst das, du möchtest damit jetzt zusätzlich einen Ükel Goldfish Cup ins Leben rufen?


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Heisst das, du möchtest damit jetzt zusätzlich einen Ükel Goldfish Cup ins Leben rufen?



 Nö, ich war nur erstaunt, den Eintrag zu finden. Ne Goldorfe ist übrigens auch verzeichnet (2,65kg und 55cm).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade in einer alten Angelzeitschrift blätterte - hier ein paar Thread-relevante DDR-Rekorde*:
> ...und Ukelei: 0,275kg bei 29cm (1974)




Jetzt bin ich getriggert. Kann nach menschlichem Ermessen nur Jungrapfen oder vllt. Dace sein. Bundesland/Bezirk/Oblast? kannst Du die Fangmeldung beurteilen?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich getriggert. Kann nach menschlichem Ermessen nur Jungrapfen oder vllt. Dace sein. Bundesland/Bezirk/Oblast? kannst Du die Fangmeldung beurteilen?



Aus den Meldungen geht nicht viel hervor. Den Namen der Rekordhalterin verschweige ich hier, ihr Wohnort oder die Angelstelle (?) ist mit Leipzig angegeben.
In der Liste gibts auch kein Foto, bei der damaligen Druckqualität wäre eine zweifelsfreie Zuordnung des Fangs aber auch schwierig.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Nö, ich war nur erstaunt, den Eintrag zu finden. Ne Goldorfe ist übrigens auch verzeichnet (2,65kg und 55cm).



Schade eigentlich...  Das erinnert mich an ein Erlebnis vor einigen Jahren: An meinem kleinen Wiesenbach direkt vor der Kanalunterführung trieb sich eines Tages plötzlich ein Koi von 30-40cm herum. Wie der da rein kam weiß ich bis heute nicht, Hochwasser gabs in dem Sommer nicht und ausgesetzt wird den kaum einer haben in dem kleinen Bächlein - dafür gäbe es genug Gewässer in der Gegend, die jeder kennt und die auch für Laien besser geeignet wären für Karpfen.

@Minimax: Ich hoffe, du nimmst mir meine Aussage oben nicht übel. Ich würde mich mit so einer Kombo niemals ans Wasser wagen, aber ich finde sie wunderbar trashig und spüre daher sogar einen gewissen Neid.


----------



## geomas

Nen Goldfisch hatte ich noch nie am Haken. In einem Feuerlöschteich in meiner früheren Nachbarschaft gab es wohl eine recht stabile Population.
Mir wurde berichtet, daß ein Reiher sich dort öfters mit leckeren Exoten versorgt hat.

Ach ja, ein ehemals bekannter britischer Angler wurde mal dabei erwischt, wie er lebende Goldfische nach Irland schmuggelte. Live-Baiting ist ja hier und da noch gestattet und als KöFi sollen die top sein.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du nimmst mir meine Aussage oben nicht übel. Ich würde mich mit so einer Kombo niemals ans Wasser wagen, aber ich finde sie wunderbar trashig und spüre daher sogar einen gewissen Neid.



Überhaupt nicht mein Lieber, aber ich werde irgendwann ein Review posten (mit ganz vielen kommazahlen und grafiken und so..). Für den Augenblick solls reichen, das die Combo in meinem Angelladen gefunden wurde. Sie stammt aus einer kleinen, aber unfeinen skandinavischen Tackleschmiede, die wie alle grossen Marken in einer namenlosen Fabrik in Südostasien herstellen läßt. Ich bin sicher, dass die namenlosen Sklavenarbeiterinnen mit ihren verhungernden Kinder ihr möglichstes getan haben, um bei brennender Fabrikhalle mir das perfekte Angelerlebnis zu garantieren.


----------



## Tobias85

So auffällig wie die sind glaube ich das sofort. Die bemerkt der Hecht ja fast auf 50m.

Hier in der Gegend gibts so ein kleines Regenauffangbecken zum Hochwasserschutz. Dort gabs vor einigen Jahren auch eine ordentliche Population Goldfischen. Letztes Jahr bin ich da mal wieder langgelaufen. Zuerst hab ich keine mehr gefunden, dann fiel mir auf, dass sie noch vorhanden, aber jetzt naturfarben sind, aber noch mit den typischen Goldfischflossen. Da hat der Reiher wohl alles bunte rausgefangen und nur der natürlich gefärbte Anteil des nachwuchses konnte sich durchsetzen.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So auffällig wie die sind glaube ich das sofort. Die bemerkt der Hecht ja fast auf 50m.
> 
> Hier in der Gegend gibts so ein kleines Regenauffangbecken zum Hochwasserschutz. Dort gabs vor einigen Jahren auch eine ordentliche Population Goldfischen. Letztes Jahr bin ich da mal wieder langgelaufen. Zuerst hab ich keine mehr gefunden, dann fiel mir auf, dass sie noch vorhanden, aber jetzt naturfarben sind, aber noch mit den typischen Goldfischflossen. Da hat der Reiher wohl alles bunte rausgefangen und nur der natürlich gefärbte Anteil des nachwuchses konnte sich durchsetzen.



Darwin live sozusagen ;-)


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Auf den Review bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Darwin live sozusagen ;-)



Genau, total spannend eigentlich.  Ich weiß nur nicht, wie lange das her ist, dass dort noch bunte Goldis schwammen. Die Anpassungszeit wäre interessant gewesen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


>



Mach mal das Bild raus da bekommt "Mann" ja Augenkrebs


----------



## KGE

Warum erinnert mich das nur daran ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau, total spannend eigentlich.  Ich weiß nur nicht, wie lange das her ist, dass dort noch bunte Goldis schwammen. Die Anpassungszeit wäre interessant gewesen.


Aus meinem Teich kann ich sagen, dass es nicht so lange dauert. Jetzt nach vier Jahren waren Dutzende Giebel in Naturform drin, wobei ein teichspezi im Zoohandel des geringsten Misstrauens meinte die würden später noch Gold werden (wenn sie nicht tot wären) - das Goldgen ist wohl doch stabiler als gedacht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wollen wir uns darauf einigen, das Rekorde nur in Länge gelten? Das Spiel um Gewicht wäre meiner Meinung nach nämlich nur auf Weibchen innerhalb der Laichzeit relevant. Ansonsten wäre ich sehr offen, wenn wir dieses Jahr "wer hat den Größten" auf diverse Fischarten zelebrieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe eh nie eine Waage dabei und könnte nur wiegen was ich entnehme also bin ich sehr dafür. Fangmeldung mit aussagekräftigem Bild (am besten mit Zollstock o.ä.) an mich und ich gucke mal dass ich parallel zum greventhread eine Bigfish Liste (Sortenrein) erstelle


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe eh nie eine Waage dabei und könnte nur wiegen was ich entnehme also bin ich sehr dafür. Fangmeldung mit aussagekräftigem Bild (am besten mit Zollstock o.ä.) an mich und ich gucke mal dass ich parallel zum greventhread eine Bigfish Liste (Sortenrein) erstelle



Google Docs wäre ein Ansatz. Wer ein Haus baut, schafft auch sowas!  

Man muss jetzt nur aufpassen und schauen, wer Einsteigt und wann das passiert. Die Bilder können ja auch vom letzten Jahr eingereicht werden. Unterstellen würde ich Ükels sowas nicht, anderen Teilnehmern schon. Entweder Sticker (reicht auch ein getrockneter Ükelkopf) oder Vertrauen in die Teilnehmer.

Bei den Fischen müsste man einen Faktor möglicherweise unterlegen, zum Maßstab der größten Fischart orientiert. Da müssen wir mal schauen, sonst sinkt die Wertigkeit eines Kaulis oder Ükels schnell.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wollte jetzt nicht für das halbe AB das machen sondern nur für's Ükel und da hätte ich erstmal Vertrauen in euch. Überlege gerade, wie man das Bewertungsverfahren gestalten kann um das vergleichbar zu machen. Ich tendiere zur rassenhaften Aufteilung und dann die cm je nach Fischart mit einem Faktor zu multiplizieren damit ein kapitaler Ükel so viel Wert ist wie ein kapitaler Karpfen. Und am ende des Jahres kürt man die Meister der einzelnen Klassen und den Gesamtsieger.
Ich nenne das ganze Tour d'ükel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel zu aufwendig.
Jede Fischart extra natürlich!

Wir müssen das aber dringend dann in eine IG verschieben. Solche Dinge sind nix für den öffentlichen Raum!

Die Admins hatten irgendwann mal geschrieben dass IGs zurückkommen.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing @Kochtopf,
boah, Jungs, cool was Ihr da komiteemäßig ausbaldowert!
Ich fänd so ein kleines Metagame sehr interessant, hier mein Senf:

-Längenmass find ich auch am besten, Gewicht ist laichzeitabhängig und unpraktisch festzustellen
-Photo mit Skala (Massband, Massstab) ist schon notwendig, nur ganze Zentimeterangaben, ob auf oder abgerundet ist mir egal.
-Ich schlage vor, Die besten fische getrennt nach Spezies zu küren, dann gibt's halt verschiedene Kronen in verschiedenen Speziesdisziplinen,
so ersparen wir uns komplexe Umrechnungssysteme, und wir haben mehrere Sieger statt einem einzigen, was immer schön ist.
-Weitere Nachweise, Datum oder eine feste Teilnehmerliste fänd ich nicht so gut. Ich glaub es reicht das Foto, die Länge und der Wunsch,
den Fisch in die jeweilige Speziesliste aufzunehmen.
-Leicht und spielerisch soll unser Wettbewerb sein, von Großmut und Ehre durchdrungen. Jeder kann jederzeit einsteigen und erhält in diesem Sinne auch das Vertrauen.
Wer einen alten FIsch unterjubeln muss oder sonstwie schummelt, kann dann gerne der Güster- oder Ukeileiking sein, muss aber den Rest seiner Tage damit leben, kein Gentleman zu sein und ein dunkles Geheimnis zu hüten. Selber schuld.
-Kochtopf ist unbestechlicher Notar, Die Schande des Angels oberster höchster Schiedsrichter.
-Der Wettbewerb  beginnt, sobald alles geklärt ist und der Schiedsrichter hier den Startschuss setzt. Er endet am Sylvesterabend 2019 um 23:59. Dann ermittelt der Notar die jeweiligen Siegerfische in den Spezies.

EDIT: Andrerseits, ganz offen ist natürlich auch viel Arbeit, hab ich nicht bedacht- Ihr entscheidet

hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erstmal ne nicht öffentliche IG bevor wir hier irgend welche Vergleiche(mit Fotos) anstellen !

Und dann nur für aktive Ükelaner. Sonst kommt jeder Sonntagsangler mit seinem Zufallsfang hier an und will auf die Liste - von ungebetenen Spionen ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aus meinem Teich kann ich sagen, dass es nicht so lange dauert. Jetzt nach vier Jahren waren Dutzende Giebel in Naturform drin, wobei ein teichspezi im Zoohandel des geringsten Misstrauens meinte die würden später noch Gold werden (wenn sie nicht tot wären) - das Goldgen ist wohl doch stabiler als gedacht



Wenn du mal irgendwelche Fachfragen zu Teichen (oder auch Aquaristik) hast, dann wende dich an ein anständiges Forum...ich bin jetzt über 15 Jahre in der Aquaristik und in entsprechenden Foren und da bekommt man viel mit. Was diese "Fach"händler da regelmäßig für einen Müll verbreiten und empfehlen, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Dass Aquarienanfängern total komplizierte, aggressive, 30cm groß werdende Fische für ein 60cm-Aquarium mit vielen anderen Fischen zusammen empfohlen werden ist da nichts außergewöhnliches mehr. In informierten Aquarianerkreisen gilt ein ganz einfacher Grundsatz: Vertraue nie dem Fachhändler, egal wie kompetent er wirken mag.

Wenn das Goldgen rezessiv vererbt wird, dann mag es noch in dem ein oder anderen Giebelchen schlummern, aber das schlägt sich dann nur noch im Nachwuchs nieder. Als Jungfische sind auch die Goldfische erstmal farblos, aber alle, die dann nicht nach Gold umschlagen, wenn sie es sollten, die werden das auch später nichtmehr tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich denke auch, das wir die Aktion im Kreise unserer Freundschaft bestreben sollten. Ansonsten bin ich bei Maxi seinen Punkten voll dabei. Tag und Gewässer sind unerheblich, einzelne Sparten zu den Fischarten sind definitiv interessant und einfacher zu Managen, wenn wir untereinander bleiben. Wenn wir die Teilnehmer auf unsere Zunft beschränken, brauchen wir auch keine Ükelköpfe als Gegenbeweis.

Umso Chilliger die Nummer wird, desto besser.


----------



## Minimax

Dann schlage ich vor, das @Fantastic Fishing  ; @Kochtopf und @Professor Tinca am besten genau jetzt auf geheime PN Tauchstation gehen und was ausbaldowern ohne das ihenen jemand noch reinredet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Idee!
Warum du nicht mit dabei?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab mal Rebecca im IG Trööt gefragt wie lange es noch dauert bis es wieder IGs gibt.
Mal abwarten was se sagt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Weshalb so kompliziert?

Wertungsfische: Alle Friedfische
Wertungseinheit: Zentimetermaß auf ablesbarer Skala (Zollstock etc)

Pflichten der Teilnehmer:


Foto mit klar ablesbarer Länge des Fisches
Gewissenhafte Ehrlichkeit, Fänge erst ab 2019
Start und Ende der Ehrenrunde:


01.02.2019 beginn der Wertungen
31.12.2019 23:59 Ende der Wertungen
Regeln:


Fisch muss mit einer Angelrute gefangen worden sein
Fisch muss klar nachvollziehbar gemessen und fotografiert werden
Fische müssen im Zeitraum der Ehrenrunde gefangen worden sein
Sieger ist der längste Fisch in der jeweiligen Sparte

Müssen wir nur noch Feinheiten einpflegen und fertig ab. Ich meine die einzige Frage ist das Aufrunden oder nicht wegen Gleichstand der Länge. Am Ende fangen wir alle die magische Schleie von 77 Zentimeter, was dann?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> Warum du nicht mit dabei?



Zuviele Köche verderben den Brei, ausserdem ist ein 3er Komitee zur Festlegung der Statuten, Teilnehmerliste, Wettbewerbsdauer und spaäter in Entscheidungen genau die richtige Größe. Ihr wart die ersten die sich zu dem Komplex geäußert haben, deshalb hab ich euch vorgeschlagen, und mich selbst in ein Komitee vorschlagen wäe ja schon fragwürdig.
Ausserdem drängte die Zeit, sonst hätten wir wieder 748 Meinungen und Ratschläge gehabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grundsätzlich gut soweit FF!

Warte mal auf ne IG. Wir wollen ja den Denunzianten kein Futter liefern!

Rebecca schrieb im anderen Trööt dass sie sich ab morgen um die IGs kümmern.
Das sollte also bis zum richtigen Saisonstart locker klappen. 

Dann legen wir los!

Wie so ne IG gemanagt wird weiß ich schon von meiner anderen IG.

Also habt noch ein weng Geduld. Bald isses soweit.


----------



## Tricast

Die ersten scharren schon mit den Hufen und können es kaum erwarten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warte mal auf ne IG. Wir wollen ja den Denunzianten kein Futter liefern!
> 
> Also habt noch ein weng Geduld. QUOTE]




Ich vertreib mir die Wartezeit mit Recherchieren: Pommersche Kaulbarschsuppe, Güsterklopse mit Remoulade, Knuspriger Brandenburger Steckerlgründling, Ukelei á la Hamsi Tavasi... Schmatz, Schleck!


----------



## Tricast

Um dem "Plumpsangler"  aus Stendal das Leben bisschen zu erschweren schlage ich vor nur mit Pose zählt und die Pose muß das Blei tragen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der kann doch nur kleinvieh


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Um dem "Plumpsangler"  aus Stendal das Leben bisschen zu erschweren schlage ich vor nur mit Pose zählt und die Pose muß das Blei tragen.



Freie Leine und nur mit einem Arm! 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der kann doch nur kleinvieh



Meine Schleien waren Größer als dein Kind bei der Geburt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Warst halt am Schleienpuff  
Und der eine Arm fungiert als Hakenköder?


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich vertreib mir die Wartezeit mit Recherchieren: Pommersche Kaulbarschsuppe, Güsterklopse mit Remoulade, Knuspriger Brandenburger Steckerlgründling, Ukelei á la Hamsi Tavasi... Schmatz, Schleck!




Wieso muß ich an den Zigeuner Baron denken bei dem ganzen geschmatze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Warst halt am Schleienpuff
> Und der eine Arm fungiert als Hakenköder?



Ich war Puff, hatte aber mit Schleien nichts zu tun.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Wieso muß ich an den Zigeuner Baron denken bei dem ganzen geschmatze.



...Mein idealer Lebenszweck sind Flossenobst und Karpfenspeck... tralalala


----------



## Inni

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Freie Leine und nur mit einem Arm!



An der großen Zehe! So angeln die Russen im Schutzgebiet und tun so als ob sie sich sonnen .... den wünsche ich mal ein Graser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> An der großen Zehe! So angeln die Russen im Schutzgebiet und tun so als ob sie sich sonnen .... den wünsche ich mal ein Graser


----------



## Xianeli

Schöne Aktion. 

Bin leider nur im lesen aktiv weil mir wenig Zeit bleibt momentan. Gibt's ne Chance für ne Eintrittskarte ?  

Hauptgewässer ist zwar erst ab 01.04 offen bei mir... hätte damit aber einen super Grund noch woanders mein Glück zu versuchen. ( hoffe das es dort noch möglich ist denn anscheinend hat sich da viel getan. Die Seite vom Angelverein ist auch schon lange down )


----------



## Andal

An einer geschlossenen Gruppe bin ich auch interessiert. Aber ob ich bei dem "Zipferlvergleichen" mitmache, ist fraglich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist fraglich gibts da nicht.

Nur ja oder ja.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aber ob ich bei dem "Zipferlvergleichen" mitmache,


Aus dem Alter sind wir doch nun so ziemlich alle raus! 

Anbei, was soll aus der Döbel-IG werden?


----------



## Tobias85

Wozu denn extra eine Döbel-IG? Dass wir den Wettbewerb auslagern halte ich für sinnvoll, aber wenn wir dann nach und nach für alle Bereiche/Fischarten IGs gründen, dann hat der Ükel als Sammelbecken für all das doch irgendwann ausgedient und das fände ich sehr schade.


----------



## Minimax

Ich stimme Tobias zu, wir sollten die IG für den Cup nutzen, und aufpassen nicht dem Ükel das Wasser abzugraben oder so ne Art 2 Klassen Gesellschaft entstehen zu lassen.

Man kennt das, eben gründet man nur ne private Newsgruppe, und eh man sichs versieht steht man mit Kapuzenkutte und Obsidianmesser um nen Opferalter mit ner nackten Tussi drauf und ruft Dinge Wie: "Brühühüderr! Ein Unggläuber in unserer Mitte! Ergreift ihn!"


----------



## Tobias85

Xianeli schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion.
> 
> Bin leider nur im lesen aktiv weil mir wenig Zeit bleibt momentan. Gibt's ne Chance für ne Eintrittskarte ?



Du gehörst meiner Auffassung nach relativ eindeutig mit zu den aktiven Ükelanern, du schreibst hier ja recht regelmäßig mit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wozu denn extra eine Döbel-IG?


Diese IG gab es schon, und das stand umfänglich drin. Andal war meiner Erinnerung nach der Haupttäter.
Nach morgen wird das Geschreibsel eleminiert ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich stimme Tobias zu, wir sollten die IG für den Cup nutzen, und aufpassen nicht dem Ükel das Wasser abzugraben oder so ne Art 2 Klassen Gesellschaft entstehen zu lassen.
> 
> Man kennt das, eben gründet man nur ne private Newsgruppe, und eh man sichs versieht steht man mit Kapuzenkutte und Obsidianmesser um nen Opferalter mit ner nackten Tussi drauf und ruft Dinge Wie: "Brühühüderr! Ein Unggläuber in unserer Mitte! Ergreift ihn!"



Warum sollten wir uns im Sinne anderer Anpassen? Wenn wir ein kleines Spielchen ums Specimen Hunting zelebrieren, wer solle sich daran stören? Der Thread wird um Geschichten und Errungenschaften bereichert, genauso wie wir Tränen vergießen. Die Freude und Kraft eines großen Fisches bringt jeden zum Strahlen. Wer in Eitelkeit versinkt oder befürchtet in einen Abwärtsstrudel elitärer Strukturen zu versinken, hat den Geist des Friedfischangels nicht verstanden.

Stehen wir zu uns oder lassen wir uns von Angst leiten? Schäfchen oder Monsterükel?

E: Im Übrigen wurde dieser Thread eigens für all die herrlichen Dinge geschaffen, es ergibt keinen Sinn ihn in viele Teile zu sprengen. Eher sollten wir der Allgemeinheit zeigen, das wir sehr wohl im Zweikampf mit der Natur und Uns die Ehre, wie die Form wahren können. Ich denke, niemand wird sich im Pimmelfechten verrennen.

Am Ende gibt es nämlich nur einen Sieger. *Wir Alle*.


----------



## Tobias85

Mich reizt auch gar nicht so sehr das "gewinnen" an der ganzen Sache. Ich freue mich einfach auf gegenseitige schöne Fangfotos (wobei die meisten ja sicher auch ganz normal hier im Ükel gezeigt werden) und erhoffe mir, dass es den nötigen Reiz setzt, mich mal gezielt an die eine oder andere Fischart ranzumachen, die ich bisher dann eher vernachlässigt habe - Horizonte erweitern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Man kennt das, eben gründet man nur ne private Newsgruppe, und eh man sichs versieht steht man mit Kapuzenkutte und Obsidianmesser um nen Opferalter mit ner nackten Tussi drauf und ruft Dinge Wie: "Brühühüderr! Ein Unggläuber in unserer Mitte! Ergreift ihn!"


Jau, ihr könnt den Ungläubigen haben - Ich verwahre derweil die Tussi


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mich reizt auch gar nicht so sehr das "gewinnen" an der ganzen Sache.



Ich will euch nur wegrasieren. So unterschiedlich sind die Motivationen.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will euch nur wegrasieren. So unterschiedlich sind die Motivationen.



Rrrrrrr..rasier mich, du Sau! 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir uns im Sinne anderer Anpassen? Wenn wir ein kleines Spielchen ums Specimen Hunting zelebrieren, wer solle sich daran stören? Der Thread wird um Geschichten und Errungenschaften bereichert, genauso wie wir Tränen vergießen. Die Freude und Kraft eines großen Fisches bringt jeden zum Strahlen. Wer in Eitelkeit versinkt oder befürchtet in einen Abwärtsstrudel elitärer Strukturen zu versinken, hat den Geist des Friedfischangels nicht verstanden.
> 
> Stehen wir zu uns oder lassen wir uns von Angst leiten? Schäfchen oder Monsterükel?
> 
> E: Im Übrigen wurde dieser Thread eigens für all die herrlichen Dinge geschaffen, es ergibt keinen Sinn ihn in viele Teile zu sprengen. Eher sollten wir der Allgemeinheit zeigen, das wir sehr wohl im Zweikampf der Natur und um die Ehre die Form wahren können. Ich denke, niemand wird sich im Pimmelfechten verrennen.
> 
> Am Ende gibt es nämlich nur einen Sieger. *Wir Alle*.



Du meinst also auch den Wettbewerb einfach locker nebenher hier im Ükel laufen lassen? Wir sind hier so 10-15 Leute, die sich halbwegs regelmäßig im Ükel beteiligen, manche fast täglich, manche nur alle paar Wochen mal, aber eben regelmäßig. Wenn wir den Wettbewerb jetzt hier offen ausführen, dann sind es ganz schnell 50 Leute, von denen dann 2/3 nur ihre Fänge einstellen und vielleicht noch zwei Kommentare posten und verschwinden. Das nimmt dem ganzen dann den speziellen Charme finde ich.

Wer von uns einen schönen Fisch fängt, wird ihn und die Story dazu doch sowieso hier im Ükel präsentieren. Die IG wäre dann einfach für die "technischen" Aspekte, also Daten zum Fisch und ein oft wenig ästhetisches Foto mit Maßband, sowie für die Siegerehrung und vielleicht die ein oder andere Neckerei zu Aufholjagden etc. . 

Edit: Neu hinzugestoßene Ükelaner können später ja immernoch der IG beitreten.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic: Aber nein, mein Einwand hatte garnichts mit dem geplanten Cup und der dafür notwendigen IG zu tun, ich wollte nur davor warnen, das durch solche IGs die theoretische Gefahr bestünde, das wichtige Teile des Ükeltums und der Ükelei sich hinter geschlosssene Türen verlagert- und du hast ja grade oben geschrieben, das genau das nicht der Fall ist: Ich bin Da völlig mit Dir auf einer Wellenlänge und unterschreibe diesen Passus sofort:



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Übrigen wurde dieser Thread eigens für all die herrlichen Dinge geschaffen, es ergibt keinen Sinn ihn in viele Teile zu sprengen. Eher sollten wir der Allgemeinheit zeigen, das wir sehr wohl im Zweikampf mit der Natur und Uns die Ehre, wie die Form wahren können.(...)
> Am Ende gibt es nämlich nur einen Sieger. *Wir Alle*.



Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wer von uns einen schönen Fisch fängt, wird ihn und die Story dazu doch sowieso hier im Ükel präsentieren. Die IG wäre dann einfach für die "technischen" Aspekte, also Daten zum Fisch und ein oft wenig ästhetisches Foto mit Maßband, sowie für die Siegerehrung und vielleicht die ein oder andere Neckerei zu Aufholjagden etc. .
> .



genau, genau´, so find ichs auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die IG Tour d'Ükel wird nur dazu da sein wertungsbilder zu posten und zu diskutieren, nicht dass man uns wettangeln unterstellt... Ansonsten sehe ich es so, dass der Ükel eigentlich das gesamte FF Forum bündelt. 
Ansonsten sind unsere Regulars im Ükel gesetzt und werden noch darüber informiert.

Ich wäre btw auch dafür dass der Kleinste Fisch am Ende des Jahres gewürdigt wird


----------



## Tricast

Und was hinter verschlossenen Türen für ein Blödsinn und Unfug verzapft wird, hast Du mein Freund Fantastic, doch selbst erst vor kurzem erleben dürfen. Wir sollten nur die Formalitäten in die IG auslagern sowie die Übergabe des Gewinnerschecks. Es gibt doch einen Scheck für den Gewinner, oder??????


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wäre btw auch dafür dass der Kleinste Fisch am Ende des Jahres gewürdigt wird



Hier zeigt sich wieder der enorme Vorteil wenn man Buddybuddy mit nem Komiteemitglied ist: Eine eigene Spezialkategorie, wie für mich geschaffen!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wäre btw auch dafür dass der Kleinste Fisch am Ende des Jahres gewürdigt wird



Genau, mit einer roten Laterne und einem Sack Taubenfutter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic: Aber nein, mein Einwand hatte garnichts mit dem geplanten Cup und der dafür notwendigen IG zu tun, ich wollte nur davor warnen, das durch solche IGs die theoretische Gefahr bestünde, das wichtige Teile des Ükeltums und der Ükelei sich hinter geschlosssene Türen verlagert- und du hast ja grade oben geschrieben, das genau das nicht der Fall ist: Ich bin Da völlig mit Dir auf einer Wellenlänge und unterschreibe diesen Passus sofort:
> 
> Minimax



Verdammt. Ich habe es falsch verstanden, ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Prinzipiell kann ich mir einfach nicht Vorstellen, das wir uns hier wegen irgendwelchen Zentimetern zanken. Im Grunde genommen ist doch alles wie sonst auch?

Ich würde meine Art des Angelns ohnehin nicht verändern, nur andere Einflüsse geltend machen. 5 Stunden Sessions nach wie vor, kein wochenlanges Anfüttern. Ich verbleibe wie immer bei meiner Linie mit dem Blick auf den Cup fokussiert. Anstelle von Maden füttere ich Mais. Anstand Brotflocke gibt es im Fluss dann Leber. Anstelle Güstern im Akkord auch mal Stippen auf Ükel.

Ich stelle mich taktisch um, vielleicht bringt es ja etwas zum Jahresende bei unserer Auswertung? Am Ende ist mir das doch total Schnuppe, ob du den größeren Döbel fängst, ich wünsch es dir sogar (Druck auf Konkurrent steigt nun wegen dieser Floskel).

Machen wir das über die Jahre, sehe ich eher die Chance auf einen Specimen-Klub auf seine Art, mit der Vielfalt der Methoden vor allem aber, ohne das verkappte Karpfenangeln. Wir turnen auf eine gänzlich neue Art des "Glory Trains" rum. Große Fische nach Ükel-Art!


----------



## feederbrassen

Hat euch jetzt das Wettfischen gepackt?


----------



## Minimax

Nix Wettfischen!  Überprüfung und Sammlung theoretisch möglicher Maximallängen verschiedener Fischspezies im überregionalen und Gewässertyp übergreifenden Vergleich! Daten werden zwecks eventueller wissenschaftlicher Auswertung archiviert. Und lecker Kaulbarschsuppe!


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Nix Wettfischen!  Überprüfung und Sammlung theoretisch möglicher Maximallängen verschiedener Fischspezies im überregionalen und Gewässertyp übergreifenden Vergleich! Daten werden zwecks eventueller wissenschaftlicher Auswertung archiviert. Und lecker Kaulbarschsuppe!


Mein ich doch


----------



## daci7

Hat hier jemand Wettfischen gesagt?
Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Kochtopf

Freund Heinz hat recht: was gibt es für den Gewinner?

- Ruhm und Ehre
- Aufmerksamkeit des gewünschten Geschlechts
- Liebe und Anerkennung der Stammtischbrüder

Wem das nicht reicht - was wäre gewünscht?
Wichtig wäre mir kein Kommerzscheiß und kein Angelkram - ein Pokal? Ein T-Shirt mit Siegergruppenfisch? Baut Minimax Siegerposen für Siegesposen?


----------



## Matrix85

daci7 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Wettfischen gesagt?
> Ich bin dabei!



Ich schließ mich an


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Freund Heinz hat recht: was gibt es für den Gewinner?
> 
> - Ruhm und Ehre
> - Aufmerksamkeit des gewünschten Geschlechts
> - Liebe und Anerkennung der Stammtischbrüder
> 
> Wem das nicht reicht - was wäre gewünscht?
> Wichtig wäre mir kein Kommerzscheiß und kein Angelkram - ein Pokal? Ein T-Shirt mit Siegergruppenfisch? Baut Minimax Siegerposen für Siegesposen?


Die ersten drei Punkte reichen völlig


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Freund Heinz hat recht: was gibt es für den Gewinner?
> 
> - Ruhm und Ehre
> - Aufmerksamkeit des gewünschten Geschlechts
> - Liebe und Anerkennung der Stammtischbrüder
> 
> Nur Bargeld lacht!
> 
> Quatsch. Die ersten drei Punkte sind mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mal schauen wie das mit meinem Blog bis zum Jahresende läuft, vielleicht ergibt sich daraus ja auch nen Obolus für den Ükellord der Saison 2019. Ansonsten wäre ich durchaus bereit, ein paar Euros für Pokale bereitzustellen (armer Mann, großes Herz). Kosten Ohnehin kaum Geld sind doch immer Willkommen als Staubfänger.


----------



## Xianeli

Der gesamtsieger bekommt sowas in der Art. Jahr für Jahr wird er an den Gewinner weiter gereicht und sein Forennick wird mit eingraviert 

http://www.medaillen.de/artikelinfo...WhnOJzmCY85pBJSzu8aF5esamrj-Ri8waAvROEALw_wcB


----------



## Tricast

Bitte nicht, wer will denn den Schrott aufbewahren. Wenn es um was gehen würde wie EM oder WM dann könnte ich das verstehen aber hier soll es doch der Spass an der Freud sein. Und wieviele Pokale willst Du denn stiften? Der längste Brassen, das längste Rotauge, die längste Güster und so fort.


----------



## feederbrassen

Staubfänger hab ich genug ,brauch ich keine mehr.
Mir reicht just for fun.


----------



## Xianeli

Dito. Hab erst 2 Vitrinen gesäubert von alten Pokalen meine Frau wirft die mir an den Kopf wenn ich wieder mit einem ankomme


----------



## Tricast

Du mußt dich auch mal durchsetzen zu Hause!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xianeli

Klingt vielleicht nicht so aber in diese Richtung hat sich viel getan 

Die Kinder haben einfach viel zu viel Zeugs... außerdem erinnerten mich die Pokale an die guten Tage ^^ wurde Zeit das sie gehen 

Ein: "ich bin mal angeln" musste früher ausdiskutiert werden. Heute heißt es "tschö" oder "mach das"


----------



## Tricast

Das klingt nach Wehmut und das sollte es nicht. Alles hat seine Zeit und jetzt ist etwas anderes wichtig. Und wenn sie älter sind nehmen sie dich villeicht auch mal zum angeln mit, dann hast Du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich bin gegen Pokale, Shirts und sonstige Trophäen. Damit nimmt das ganze viel zu sehr Wettbewerbscharakter an, während es für mich einfach nur ein entspannter Vergleich zwischen Buddys einer mit der Zeit gewachsenen Gemeinschaft ist. 

Wohin das sonst führt sieht man ja jetzt schon: Kaum fällt das Wort "Wettbewerb", melden sich die ersten Leute von außerhalb der Ükel-Gemeinschaft an, die noch nie auch nur ein einziges Wort im Ükel haben fallen lassen  - so war das ja nicht gedacht. Genau deswegen habe ich heute Nachmittag für eine geschlossene IG für die Teilnahme plädiert. Es soll ja eben grade kein forenweiter Wettbewerb werden, wo jeder nur seine Fotos reinpackt und sich sonst nicht an der Ükel-Gemeinschaft beteiligt...

Wenn sich das zum zukünftigen Charakter des Spektakels entwickelt (Preise, Trittbrettfahrer), dann bin ich ganz schnell raus aus der Geschichte.

Edit:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Am Ende ist mir das doch total Schnuppe, ob du den größeren Döbel fängst, ich wünsch es dir sogar



Genau das ist doch der Geist des Ükels und auch der Geist, den ich mir im Friedfischvergleich (ich meide ab jetzt das Wort Wettbewerb) erhoffe. Sollte ich wider erwarten einen besonders großen Döbel landen und in Führung gehen und Kollege Minimax mit seiner Döbelflaute legt einen Tag vor Ende nochmal einen cm drauf, dann erfreut mich das doch tausendmal mehr, dass er seinen Döbelbann endlich brechen konnte, als am Ende selbst mit der Bestmarke dazustehen.


----------



## Xianeli

Klingt in der Tat etwas komisch. So war es definitiv nicht gemeint. War auf etwas anderes bezogen. 

Da habe ich als 11 Jähriger im Rennsport mehr verdient als heute in der Produktion  ist was länger her. Nun wurde Platz für die nächste Generation geschaffen und erfreue mich daran


----------



## Minimax

Also, jetzt wollnwa das Fell des Bären nicht verteilen bevor er erlegt ist, will sagen lasst uns die tour d´ücle erstmal ans laufen kriegen, IG, Statuten, Teilnehmer, vielleicht die ersten Entries: Ob dann kleine Erinnerungen oder Siegessymbole für alle oder einige winken, da ham wir ja noch ein ganzes Jahr vor uns. Wichtiger als jeder Lorbeer ist der Geist der Freundlichkeit und des Humors. Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, jetzt wollnwa das Fell des Bären nicht verteilen bevor er erlegt ist, will sagen lasst uns die tour d´ücle erstmal ans laufen kriegen, IG, Statuten, Teilnehmer, vielleicht die ersten Entries: Ob dann kleine Erinnerungen oder Siegessymbole für alle oder einige winken, da ham wir ja noch ein ganzes Jahr vor uns. Wichtiger als jeder Lorbeer ist der Geist der Freundlichkeit und des Humors. Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich.



In diesem Sinne schlage ich eine Lupe als „Pokal” für den kleinsten Fang vor.


----------



## feederbrassen

Als Wettbewerb würde ich das nicht sehen wollen.
Da ist am Ende immer einer angepieselt.................
Einfach for fun und dann mal sehen wo die Reise hingeht.
Finde die ganze Sache ungemein spannend.Das ist für mich Anreiz genug.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin schon feste dabei, mich in Aquarienliteratur einzulesen, um so im Laufe des Jahres in mehreren Becken ausgewählte Kleinfischspezies zu monströsen Specimen hochzumästen. Was meint ihr, nen Gobio, gefangen mit sagen wir 15 cm im Frühjahr, was legt der bei guter Pflege, Kraftfutter und Steroiden übers Jahr zu?


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf züchtet doch schon fleißig in seinem Teich um sich einen Vorsprung zu verschaffen... Hab ich gehört 

Unter uns hier wäre das doch kein Wettkampf. Sehe das auch eher als just 4 fun.


----------



## geomas

...nen Gründling hab ich auch seit ner Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefangen. 
(DDR-Rekord Stand Ende 1987: 21cm bei soliden 170gr)


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kochtopf züchtet doch schon fleißig in seinem Teich um sich einen Vorsprung zu verschaffen... Hab ich gehört


Meine supergiebel waren leider genetisch instabil unter Sauerstoffmangel und sind verschieden.


> Unter uns hier wäre das doch kein Wettkampf. Sehe das auch eher als just 4 fun.


Das ist ein Wettkampf just for fun und alleine deswegen nehme ich es äußerst ernst - aber jederzeit mit einem Augenzwinkern. Und wenn ich Fantastic mit einem 80er Brassen vermöbeln kann macht es nochmal so viel Spass


----------



## Tricast

Wer ist denn unter uns???? Minimax liest schon Aquarienliteratur, Kochtopf züchtet schon fleißig in seinem Teich. Und was soll das: Hab ich gehört? Wo Rauch ist ist auch Feuer. Fantastic hat schon seine Futterbestellungen stoniert und switscht auf Großfischmurmel um (Hab ich gehört).
Also Futter bei die Fische, wer ist "unter uns"?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Morgen, junger Padawan. Ein Drittel des Komitees horcht bereits an der Matratze


----------



## Xianeli

An meinem Gewässer habe ich Anfang letzten Jahres beim Karpfenangeln gleich mehrere 70er Brassen und 45er Rotaugen gefangen. Ich hoffe ja das der See noch beangelt werden darf. Ich muss mal bei den Ausgabestellen dringend nachfragen ( wird morgen direkt erledigt ). Ich hoffe das ich mich dort im Mittelfeld platzieren kann. 

Am anderen Gewässer gibt es leider nur Masse statt Klasse. 2 extrem unterschiedliche Stillgewässer.


----------



## feederbrassen

Xianeli schrieb:


> An meinem Gewässer habe ich Anfang letzten Jahres beim Karpfenangeln gleich mehrere 70er Brassen und 45er Rotaugen gefangen. Ich hoffe ja das der See noch beangelt werden darf. Ich muss mal bei den Ausgabestellen dringend nachfragen ( wird morgen direkt erledigt ). Ich hoffe das ich mich dort im Mittelfeld platzieren kann.
> 
> Am anderen Gewässer gibt es leider nur Masse statt Klasse. 2 extrem unterschiedliche Stillgewässer.



Du bist nicht mal mehr nur heiß,du brennst ja schon richtig.


----------



## Inni

Tricast schrieb:


> Also Futter bei die Fische, wer ist "unter uns"?
> Gruß Heinz



Gestern meine neue Picker komplettiert, sie soll am Mittwoch eingeweiht werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Fantastic hat schon seine Futterbestellungen stoniert und switscht auf Großfischmurmel um (Hab ich gehört).
> Also Futter bei die Fische, wer ist "unter uns"?Gruß Heinz



Kindskopfgroße Futterbälle werden Hageln, gefolgt von Maisketten an seidenen Vorfächern im Abendlicht der Elbe.


----------



## daci7

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kindskopfgroße Futterbälle werden Hageln, gefolgt von Maisketten an seidenen Vorfächern im Abendlicht der Elbe.


Unterarmlange ... Quatsch ... Meterlange Maisketten.
Ich bin übrigens nicht so ganz auf dem laufenden ... es geht um einen kleinen Wettstreit unter Gentleman um einen goldenen Aschenbecher wer den schönsten Ükel fängt, richtig? Darf ich eine Barben-Disziplin mit einbringen? Das würde sich zufällig vortrefflichst mit meinen Neujahrsvorsätzen kombinieren lassen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

daci7 schrieb:


> Unterarmlange ... Quatsch ... Meterlange Maisketten.
> Ich bin übrigens nicht so ganz auf dem laufenden ... es geht um einen kleinen Wettstreit unter Gentleman um einen goldenen Aschenbecher wer den schönsten Ükel fängt, richtig? Darf ich eine Barben-Disziplin mit einbringen? Das würde sich zufällig vortrefflichst mit meinen Neujahrsvorsätzen kombinieren lassen!



Im Prinzip geht es um den größten *Friedfisch *einer Kategorie, den du Überlisten kannst. Barben zählen natürlich genauso dazu, wie Moderlieschen oder Ukelei. Mit meinen Ideen für 2019 passt das alles auch perfekt zusammen, weil endlich mal das ganze Jahr über selektiv Method Feedern will. Da gehts ja um dicke Fische. Nebenher dann Rotfedern etc. für die Galerie.


----------



## Andal

Mal abwarten, wessen Barbe als erstes an der Metergrenze schrammt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Meine Nicht, soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Andal

Das Potential hat der Rhein. Muss nur etwas Glück haben. Bei ein, zwei anderen Flüssen bin ich mir sicher, dass Meterfische zu haben wären.


----------



## Matrix85

Ein 70er Brassen lässt sich doch bestimmt noch auf 80cm “ziehen“


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meine Nicht, soviel ist sicher.



Meine auch nicht. Hier gibts nämlich keine.


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen die Herren!
Hoffe Ihr hattet einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und wünsche Euch an dieser Stelle noch ein tolles 2019!
Endlich habe ich diesen Thread komplett durch, die wichtigsten Seiten festgehalten und bin jetzt endlich immer "Up to Date". Sehr fein. Der Gentlemens Club ist gewachsen, wie ich erfreut feststellen darf. FF - tolle Seite hast Du mit dem 16er, Andal - feines Rütchen hast Du da mit der Daiwa. In der Länge bräuchte ich auch noch was für's Arbeiten mit Posen oder feinem Ledgern. 
Was mich angeht, so war ich die letzten Wochen leider nicht erfolgreich, meine zarte Aqualite ziert sich noch etwas und möchte ihre jungfräuliche Erscheinung noch etwas wahren. Aber beim Handling verzeichne ich leichte Fortschritte und habe mir für dieses Jahr viel mit ihr vorgenommen. Bin ja hier nun auf dem aktuellen Stand und werde öfter von unseren gemeinsamen Ausflügen berichten.

Bis dahin - Petri Heil und herzliche Grüße!


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.decathlon.de/p/tr-75/_/R-p-X8407621

Decathlon hat etwas skurile im Angebot, sieht aus wie eine Mischung auf Fliegenrolle/centrepin und Kapselrolle

Schonmal gesehen oder gar gefischt?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.decathlon.de/p/tr-75/_/R-p-X8407621
> 
> Decathlon hat etwas skurile im Angebot, sieht aus wie eine Mischung auf Fliegenrolle/centrepin und Kapselrolle
> 
> Schonmal gesehen oder gar gefischt?



Ohh!
Noch nie gesehen, nie gehändelt, nie gefischt. Das Teil schreit nach einer optischen Aufwertung durch einen TURBO-Aufkleber oder Rallyestreifen.

Logisch die Beschreibung: Geringes Gewicht - weniger Ermüdung bei langen Ansitzen.


----------



## Xianeli

Noch nie gesehen, scheint aber wirklich so eine Mischung zu sein und laut Beschreibung auch fürs Spürangeln gedacht zu sein.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.decathlon.de/p/tr-75/_/R-p-X8407621
> 
> Decathlon hat etwas skurile im Angebot, sieht aus wie eine Mischung auf Fliegenrolle/centrepin und Kapselrolle
> 
> Schonmal gesehen oder gar gefischt?



Abgefahren!
Der Typ ist mir unbekannt- hab schnell recherchiert, schaut mal Moulinet au Toc oder schaut euch die Seite der französischen Firma Peerless Bam an.

Scheint ein Französischer SOnderweg fürs Flussangeln zu sein,
sehr interessant, vielen Dank!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Garbolino is ja ne große Marke.
Irgendwas haben die sich dabei schon gedacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Werfen geht wohl eher nicht damit.
Nix für mich aber aber vielleicht fällt ja euch ein Verwendungszweck ein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotting und ledgern würden mir ad hoc einfallen


----------



## rustaweli

Wirklich interessant aus dem Blick auf etwas Neues. Ein Video, in welchem man mit solchen Rollentypen fischt wäre sehr aufschlussreich, vor allem auf das Laufverhalten gesehen. Kann man sich das wie ne Centerpin mit Schnurführung vorstellen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaub kaum dass das Plasteding so leicht läuft.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Werfen geht wohl eher nicht damit.
> *Nix für mich* aber aber vielleicht fällt ja euch ein Verwendungszweck ein.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Trotting und ledgern würden mir ad hoc einfallen



Ich würde auch sagen das da nix mit werfen ist, ich glaub aber auch trotten nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen- Garbolino hat noch andere Modelle, darunter auch ziemlich teure- Die findet man übrigens nur wenn man Garbolino Moulinet in der Bildersuche eingibt, bei Garbolino Reels kommen nur ihre Statios.
Offenbar gibt's zwei Typen, die mit Röhrchen und die mit nem ringförmigen starren Lineguard. Im ggs. zu den englischen Pins haben die alle ne Übersetzung 1:2 und ne Bremse nach Art der Fliegenruten. Wirkt alles sehr archaisch, vielleicht vor dem Krieg abgesspalten, vor dem Siegeszug der Statio? Interessanterweise spielt für diese Angelei auch noch die Kapselrolle ne Rolle: Die werden bei französischen Shops immer gemeinsam angezeigt und als Forellenrollen betitelt. DIe Passenden Ruten scheinen irgendwie Bolognese oder Sbiromässige Teleruten zu sein.
Passt alles zu relativ breiten Flüssen mit starker Strömung und angeln auf langen Distanzen, besonders die Übersetzung. Und auch das Röhrchen dürfte den Schnurabzug hemmen. Man könnte mehr erfahren, wenn man mal die Montagen bzw. Posen sieht. Wunderbares Rätselraten!
Also, rein theoretisch. Grundsätzlich ists natürlich welsches Hexenwerk, das erkenne ich natürlich sofort und ohne Ahnung von der Methode, den Gewässern und der Sprache zu haben.
Ich bin weder engstirnig, xenophob der verkalkt, aber für mich gilt nach wie vor, und grade beim Vergleich englischer und französischer Methoden:


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Garbolino is ja ne große Marke.
> Irgendwas haben die sich dabei schon gedacht.


 Gibt es noch mehr Videos zu solchen Typen? Der Lauf und das Handling würden mich mal sehr interessieren. Ist vielleicht jemand des Französischen mächtig? Ist das eigentlich eine komplette Neuerfindung? 
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## rustaweli

Hätte zum Minimax'schen Methodenvergleich ja gern noch die Preußen im anglerischen Kontext zu Felde geführt, aber fand einzig diese Karikatur auf Schnelle. Hm.. 

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Preußische_Fische.jpg


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich eine komplette Neuerfindung?



Es läßt sich trefflich spekulieren. Peerless Bam bietet sehr viele "lebende Fossilien" an- auch tolle Statios. Deren Röhrchenrollen wirken vom Design her, analog zu deren Statios sehr 50er Jahre mässig, so Mitchell300 zeitlich.
Der Gebogene ringförmige Lineguard einiger Garbolinos ist ein archaisches Merkmal, das man häufiger bei Vorkriegs Pins beobachten kann. Daraus schliesse ich messerscharf und unwiderleglich das die Röhrchenrollen aus den älteren Lineguardrollen hervorgegangen sind, und das nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg. Während Statios offenbar für die verbundene Methode nicht angenommen wurde -analog zum englischen Trotting mit Pin- kamen genauso wie dort später dann die Kapselrollen hinzu. Das ist gleichzeitig ein Hinweis auf die fragliche Methode.
Diese Theorie ist unwiderleglich (es sei denn sie ist Blödsinn).
Wir solltens machen wie immer, wild Rätselraten, heut abend kommt dann Andal und erklärt uns den Sachverhalt.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Trotting und ledgern würden mir ad hoc einfallen



Ufernahes Posenangeln oder „lädschern” kann ich mir gut vorstellen mit so einem Teil. Besondere Vorteile dieses Rollentyps kann ich aber nicht entdecken und wage zu bezweifeln, daß die Angelei mit derlei Gerät „trendet”.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Art von Rollen scheint toc zu heissen und ist wohl eine Art flyboykram


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Art von Rollen scheint toc zu heissen und ist wohl eine Art flyboykram



Ahhhhh! So läufts also, vielen Dank. Die Methode und das tackle -darunter unsere Rätselrollen- werden auch hier vorgestellt,
ist französch, aber es wird alles gezeigt mit kleinen Einblendungen von Haken Ködern und Montagen,


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.decathlon.de/p/tr-75/_/R-p-X8407621
> 
> Decathlon hat etwas skurile im Angebot, sieht aus wie eine Mischung auf Fliegenrolle/centrepin und Kapselrolle
> 
> Schonmal gesehen oder gar gefischt?


Das sind französische Forellenrollen für das Peche au Toc. Im Prinzip einfach nur Achsrollen. Aber bei denen wird die Schnur immer per Hand abgezogen, gegen Klicker und Bremse, also immer mit einem definierten Widerstand. Anders, als wir es von den Centrepins kennen.
Bei dieser Methode werden auch keine langen Züge abgefischt, so wie beim Trotting. Man "stippt" mit Naturködern und Bleiketten nur die Gumpen eher kleinerer Flüsse und Bäche ab. Dazu benützt man dann auch recht lange und sensible Ruten. Diese Rollen sind eigentlich nur Schnurbehälter und wenn es mal hochkommt, eine Drillreserve, weil es selten um tatsächlich große Fische geht. Die Methode ist vor allem in den Pyrenäen sehr verbreitet.

Habs mir auch  schon überlegt, so eine zuzulegen. Aber sie läge dann auch die meiste Zeit nur herum...


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Kochtopf und Minimax! Möchte die Videos daheim unbedingt noch heute schauen, die Rollen/Toc's lassen mir jetzt keine Ruhe. Muß mir nen Plan einfallen lassen welcher mir dieses Zeitfenster öffnet. Hab seit der Vorweihnachtszeit meinen Schwiegerpapa(aus Georgien) zu Besuch und heute steht Grillen, Bier und Wein auf dem Programm, um danach genüsslich der Schlacht Deutschland-Frankreich zu folgen. Fürchte danach geht nichts mehr. Er ist wahrlich ein ehrenhafter Gentleman, aber eben auch sehr standfest an der Tafelrunde als Recke aus dem Land des Weines, Prometheus sowie dem goldenen Vliesse. Werde zu späterer Stund' sicher leicht schwächeln.


----------



## Andal

Wo ich mir solche Rollen und teilweise auch die originalen Ruten gut vorstellen kann, wäre...

1. Das ganz pure Stalking an sehr kleinen Fließgewässern, oder
2. das Vertikalfischen mit längeren, aber sehr feinen Spinnruten vom Boot aus.

Beides sind dann aber solche "Randerscheinungen", dass ich das lieber mit meinen gewohnten Rollen mache. Im Grunde genommen wäre es bloss ein Hingucker für die anderen.


----------



## Minimax

Kicher:
*
15:03h :*


Minimax schrieb:


> Es läßt sich trefflich spekulieren.
> (...) Wir solltens machen wie immer, wild Rätselraten, heut abend kommt dann Andal und erklärt uns den Sachverhalt.



*16:30h :*


Andal schrieb:


> Das sind französische Forellenrollen für das Peche au Toc. Im Prinzip einfach nur Achsrollen. Aber bei denen wird die Schnur immer per Hand abgezogen, gegen Klicker und Bremse, also immer mit einem definierten Widerstand. Anders, als wir es von den Centrepins kennen.
> Bei dieser Methode werden auch keine langen Züge abgefischt, so wie beim Trotting. Man "stippt" mit Naturködern und Bleiketten nur die Gumpen eher kleinerer Flüsse und Bäche ab. Dazu benützt man dann auch recht lange und sensible Ruten. Diese Rollen sind eigentlich nur Schnurbehälter und wenn es mal hochkommt, eine Drillreserve, weil es selten um tatsächlich große Fische geht. Die Methode ist vor allem in den Pyrenäen sehr verbreitet.




schön, das man sich auf einige Dinge immer noch verlassen kann! Danke, @Andal, danke für die Erklärung,,

herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Wobei jetzt wieder das "haben wollen" aufkommt, auch wenn man es wirklich nicht unbedingt brauchen kann. Pecheur hätte ja so eine tolle Range an Nebensächlichkeiten aus dem Bereich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> dass ich das lieber mit meinen gewohnten Rollen mache.


Das mit dem gewohnt ist für mich der vordringlichste Punkt.
Die lange Eingewöhnungszeit und das erlernte automatisch richtige Handeln, auch unter evtl. Hi-Stress,  ist für mich prior , zum Fang großer Überraschungen eben.
Von daher für mich genau möglichst wenig Wechselvarianz.


----------



## Andal

Das sind genau die Argumente, wenn die Vernunft siegt. Aber sind wir immer gerne vernünftig?

Alles entscheidend ist für mich der entsprechende Einsatzort. Und genau daran hapert es. Hier am Rhein sind Rollen ohne Wurftauglichkeit einfach sehr, sehr selten brauchbar. Kleine Bacherl und es sähe ganz anders aus, auch wenn es nicht wirklich notwendig wäre...!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Alles entscheidend ist für mich der entsprechende Einsatzort..!



Genau das ist auch für mich das entscheidende Gegenargument- ich hab natürlich auch schon geliebäugelt- aber mir fehlt das entsprechende
Gewässer bzw. alle gut geeigneten sind Salmostrecke, da geht's dann mit der Flitsche hin, und für meine kleinen Mischgewässer ist gutes,
anständiges englisches Trotten oder Ledgern geeigneter.

Andererseits heissts ja auch unter Gerätehändlern: "Tacklefreaks beissen auf alles, Hauptsache hat ne Kurbel und ne Ratsche"


----------



## Andal

Das ist es ja... das Haben ist besser, als das Brauchen!

Wenn ich auf die Anlegepontons der Personenschifffahrt dürfte...!


----------



## fishhawk

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Kormoran - auf einem Lehrgang neulich saß ich neben einem jagenden und angelnden Kollegen der das Maximum rausgeholt hat: Kormoran vom Baum am (eigenen) Gewässer geschossen- und zwei Schwarzangler sind aus dem Busch unter dem Baum gebrochen und sind stiften gegangen. Ich musste sehr grinsen als er das erzählte ^^



Absolut geniale Geschichte und super Vorlage fürs Kopfkino.

Wenn die bei der Flucht noch nen Silberreiher umgerannt und auf nen Mink getreten wären, wäre das extrem nahe am Maximum-Level  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Vor allem, wenn es die versteckte Kamera oder gar die herumschwebende Flugkameradrohne festgehalten hätte ...


----------



## Andal

Da lobt man doch die Länder, in denen Serienfeuerwaffen nicht im Fokus der Debatten stehen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Da lobt man doch die Länder, in denen Serienfeuerwaffen nicht im Fokus der Debatten stehen!


Wo kein Kläger,da kein Richter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Jungs, ich darf es feierlich verkünden  -  im Namen der Dreifaltigkeit.

Die Ükel IG ist fertig, der Teppich ausgerollt und die Einladungen sind raus.
Es wurden nur regelmäßige Stammtischschreiber berücksichtigt.
Wer keine Einladung bekommen hat, sollte nicht traurig sein. Ihr habt die Möglichkeit euch hier regelmäßig am Stammtisch einzubringen und dann klappt es nächstes Jahr auch mit der Einladung!


----------



## daci7

Uhhhh .... ich bin ganz aufgeregt 
Jetzt wird erstmal ein totsicherer Plan geschmiedet - und den fahr ich dann mit Schmackes gegen die Wand und geh Fischen wie ein Bekloppter auf alle Zielfische gleichzeitig! Uhhhaaaaaaahhhhhhhhrgg!!


----------



## Kochtopf

So liebe Freunde des gepflegten Friedfischsportangelfischens zur Verwertung - wir, Fanatic Fishing, Professor Dr. Tinca und ich, el Potto, haben getagt und eine Entscheidung zum Teilnehmerfeld der Tour de Ükel getroffen, als da wären
[...]

Wir haben uns dabei knallhart auf unser subjektives Urteil verlassen und werden diese Entscheidung nicht diskutieren, es besteht jedoch grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit in der laufenden Saison ab 01.02. einzusteigen. Wir gehen auf die oder denjenigen zu und laden ihn in die Gruppe ein.

Dafür muss man sich lediglich am Ükelleben beteiligen, wir freuen uns!

Das Ükelleben spielt weiterhin hier, in der Gruppe geht es lediglich um Technisches zur Tour d'Ükel, ich bin mir sicher Fahrberichte und Bilder wird es nur und auch  hier geben 
Na denn Männers, Petri Geil!


----------



## rustaweli

Habe zwar keine Einladung zum Contest erhalten, aber kann ehrlich und ehrenhaft sagen das dies für mich ok sowie nachvollziehbar ist und ich Euch Allen viel Erfolg wünsche! Aber bitte vergeßt nicht - bleibt bitte ein Jeder er selbst, seht es ehrenhaft auf Eure bevorzugte Methode bezogen und fokussiert Euch nicht zu sehr auf einen Wettkampf! Vor allem - bleibt Ükels!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich freue mich ja sowieso auf die Überraschungsfische beim Stippen etc. seit 2018 wieder mehr, beim beschaulichen Angeln an meinem nächsten großen Fluss. Der tollste Weißfisch 2018 war aber eine Raub-Rotfeder auf Spinner.

Weiß vorher nicht, wer vorbeikommt, das können viele aus der angesagten Pallette sein - umso besser, der einfache Plan ist kein spezieller Plan und kein sonderlicher Zielfisch ist das Ziel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich will vorne mitdöbeln und wenigstens eine Güster liefern


----------



## Minimax

Ich denk ernsthaft daran, mich hinsichtlich den Kleinispezies anzustrengen. Aber grade bei Uckeln sind die Big Mamas dünn gesäht!


----------



## Andal

D.h. im Klartext: alsbald den Wurmeimer wieder in Betrieb setzen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weiß vorher nicht, wer vorbeikommt, das können viele aus der angesagten Pallette sein - umso besser, der einfache Plan ist kein spezieller Plan und kein sonderlicher Zielfisch ist das Ziel.


Genau deshalb liebe ich diese Art des angelns so,da ist immer eine Überraschung drin oder besser dran.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hier ist es eine Überraschung wenn es ein Rotauge ist. Der Teil der Fulda ist von Döbeln vers.... gesegnet.


----------



## Andal

Ich bin am Rhein zufrieden, wenn es schöne Barben und ab und zu mal ein feister Aland wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich angel einfach so wie immer. Barben, Nasen usw. gibt es hier leider nicht und manch andere sind auch selten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Rhein ist immer sehr interessant wegen der Artenvielfalt.Da geht einiges .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja so ein großer Fluss hat was.
Könnte ich hier auch  gebrauchen.


----------



## hanzz

Na dann werd ich auch mal versuchen ein paar schöne Berichte über unsere Rheinfische beizutragen. 
Denke, es werden auch hauptsächlich Barben, meine geliebten Brassen und das ein oder andere Rotauge zu Tage kommen. Zudem häufen sich auch Fänge der urigen Nasen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nasen sind in beachtlicher Größe da,finde ich aber viele andere Arten auch.Ich mach einfach wie gehabt weiter und dann passt das schon.Gute Plätze kenne ich ja .


----------



## Pokolyt

Hallo liebe Leute.
Ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit.
Leider habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden was Ükel sind/ist.
Kann mir das mal jemand bitte erklären?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Lauben, die Königsfische eines jeden Friedfischanglers. Die Spitze der Evolution, die Krönung der Natur.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ukelei,ein kleiner Weißfisch.Hat aber je nach Region auch andere Namen


----------



## hanzz

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nasen sind in beachtlicher Größe da,finde ich aber viele andere Arten auch.Ich mach einfach wie gehabt weiter und dann passt das schon.Gute Plätze kenne ich ja .



Das ist am Rhein so herrlich. Es kann so viel beißen. 
Daher bleibt es am Rhein jetzt auch immer bei einer Rute. Alles andere ist mir dann zu stressig und nicht gut für den Fisch und wenn ne dicke Barbe beißt auch evtl nicht gut für den Stecken


----------



## Minimax

Nabend @Pokolyt
Einerseits ein Kurzwort für den Ukelei (Alburnus Alburnus), unseren Wappenfisch.
Andrerseits ein Kurzwort für die Locals/Üblichen Verdächtigen hier in diesem schönen Thread
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Da bin ich auch dabei!
Die Barben standen eh auf dem Einkaufszettel dieses Jahr. Nasen und Alande sind dabei als Beifang eingeplant.
Und im Stillwasser in unseren Kiesgruben und Altarmen werde ich verstärkt die Rotaugen und Brassen ärgern.
Karpfenansitze gibts eh ein paar im Jahr. Bei den Schleien muss ich wahrscheinlich hier in den sauren Apfel beißen - das war in Berlin wesentlich einfacher.
... und als Ass im ärmel hab ich mir noch die Karte für einen kleinen aber feinen Kanal hier in der Gegend. Da konnte man Früher Spoysser Hexen (sprich Kaulis) und Ükels fangen wie ein Doofer!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *Lauben,* die Königsfische eines jeden Friedfischanglers.




Die stehen bei uns im Garten. Weißt du noch?


----------



## feederbrassen

hanzz schrieb:


> und wenn ne dicke Barbe beißt auch evtl nicht gut für den Stecken


Bei mir wäre die Rute wahrscheinlich futsch.Bei Barben gehe ich noch nicht einmal zum strullen weg.


----------



## Xianeli

Bin mal gespannt... Karpfen, Brasse, Rotauge und evtl auch eine Rotfeder werde ich hoffentlich liefern können. Den Kaulbarsch evtl auch noch. Den gab es letztes Jahr mal auf Made 

Für alles andere muss ein anderes Gewässer her


----------



## hanzz

Ach ja. Hab ja noch nen Kanal hier. Da wird mit dem Method Feeder weiter ausprobiert. Es gibt da auch große friedliche und vor allem Ükels.
Beim Method Feedern kann man schon mal die Stippe nebenbei fischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Eigentlich könnte und sollte es hier Nasen geben... hab aber noch von keinem Fang gehört


----------



## feederbrassen

Auf Karpfen komme ich bei der Brassenangelei im Vereinssee zwangslläufig.Aber da schwimmen auch ganz feiste Tincas .
Ist aber alles halb so Geil wie ne ordentliche Barbe aus dem Rhein.
Die toppen alles in der Friedfischliga an Kampfkraft.


----------



## Inni

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich darf es feierlich verkünden  -  im Namen der Dreifaltigkeit.
> 
> Die Ükel IG ist fertig, der Teppich ausgerollt und die Einladungen sind raus.
> Es wurden nur regelmäßige Stammtischschreiber berücksichtigt.
> Wer keine Einladung bekommen hat, sollte nicht traurig sein. Ihr habt die Möglichkeit euch hier regelmäßig am Stammtisch einzubringen und dann klappt es nächstes Jahr auch mit der Einladung!



schade ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Meldungen eintrudeln.


----------



## geomas

Hmm, mal sehen, wie sich der Winter hier entwickelt: erstmal ist Schneeregen angesegt; folgen sollen sonnige Tage knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt, die Nächte drunter.
Das vor einigen Ükel-Thread-Seiten beobachtete „Scharren mit den Hufen” wird hoffentlich nicht dem Laufen auf Kufen weichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier ist auch erstmal Wintereinbruch angesagt. Wird wohl leider noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis es losgeht.


----------



## Andal

Das dauert genau so lange, bis die Lust das Sauwetter überwiegt. Ich bin gerüstet ... bis auf den Wurmeimer, aber es gibt ja in Dosen.


----------



## geomas

Na, wenns dann losgeht möchte ich neben den erwähnten Stinke-Pellets auch Magic Bread probieren. Hab noch ne 2/3-Packung aus grauer Vorzeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Irgendwo hab(oder hatte?) ich son Zeug auch. In rot und gelb.
Muss mal suchen ob ich das noch finde.


----------



## Andal

Jetzt ist ja auch der Pegel auf höher prognostiziert. Wenn es richtig hoch ist, geht es spätestens los.


----------



## feederbrassen

Von Winter ist hier nichts zu merken .Aber Wasser von oben gab es reichlich.Wenn das Wetter mitspielt starte ich mal einen Versuch am Vereinssee.
Rhein dauert noch ,der Pegel  steigt erstmal noch weiter an und wenn Schmelzwasser dazu kommt ist erst einmal Essig,da geht nüscht.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Von Winter ist hier nichts zu merken.


Den rheinischen Winter erkennt man doch auch nur daran, dass die ital. Eisdielen Ferien haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Naja, das Jahr ist lang.
Also immer mit der Ruhe.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Von Winter ist hier nichts zu merken .Aber Wasser von oben gab es reichlich.Wenn das Wetter mitspielt starte ich mal einen Versuch am Vereinssee.
> Rhein dauert noch ,der Pegel  steigt erstmal noch weiter an und wenn Schmelzwasser dazu kommt ist erst einmal Essig,da geht nüscht.


Ich sehne mich nach Hochwasser, da hatte ich mit der Pose wirklich schöne Döbel verhaftet.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehne mich nach Hochwasser, da hatte ich mit der Pose wirklich schöne Döbel verhaftet.


Ganz meine Rede. Viel Feind - viel Ehr!


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab(oder hatte?) ich son Zeug auch. In rot und gelb.
> Muss mal suchen ob ich das noch finde.



Ich hab nur die Standard-Variante. Hatte es bei meinem letzten Friedfisch-Einsatz 2018 probiert, war auch recht angetan davon (im Gegensatz zu den Fischen).
Die Kruste (wenn man das so nennen darf) treibt auf wie Sau, könnte nützlich sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gibts das eigentlich noch zu kaufen?


----------



## Xianeli

Hab Mitte letztes Jahr ne Packung magic bread gekauft. War allerdings aus ebay. Gefangen habe ich damit nichts  liegt sogar unten im Wohnzimmer im Schrank glaube ich ^^


----------



## Andal

Ein ausgezeichnetes Angelbrot sind die Fladen vom Türken. Ganz frisch in eine Plastiktüte geben und dann am besten platt sitzen. Perfekt zum Stanzen, oder als Flocken zu rupfen. Hält gut am Haken und wird im Wasser trotzdem schön flockig.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibts das eigentlich noch zu kaufen?


Ja, hab mal schnell geschaut. Bei ebay und hier und da in online-Shops. 
Irgendwo stand was von Mosella Magic Bread wird ersetzt durch Sensas Paindor Magic Bread. Was immer das bedeuten mag...


----------



## Kochtopf

L


Andal schrieb:


> Ein ausgezeichnetes Angelbrot sind die Fladen vom Türken. Ganz frisch in eine Plastiktüte geben und dann am besten platt sitzen. Perfekt zum Stanzen, oder als Flocken zu rupfen. Hält gut am Haken und wird im Wasser trotzdem schön flockig.


Lässt du die Rinde dran?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> L
> 
> Lässt du die Rinde dran?


Je nach Beliebt. Für Flocken nur die weiße Krume und wenn es freischwimmende Köder geben soll, dann auch mit Kruste.

By the way... restliche Kruste mundet vorzüglich mit Pfälzer Lewwerworscht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lässt du die Rinde dran?


Hast Du mal probiert den Fladen (vor dem plattsitzen) so richtig zu schälen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Weiterer Vorteil vom Fladenbrot (in einer Tüte natürlich) wäre noch die Wirkung als ISO-Matte in diesem Schweinewetter ...


----------



## Andal

Die weiche Krume rausrupfen ist ja auch beinahe Schälen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

aber sehr viel Schale


----------



## Andal

...deswegen ja auch die Lewwerworscht als Mundvorrat! 

Und frisches Brot mit der Lewwerworscht, dann aber der feinen, gibt auch einen vorzüglichen Köder!!!


----------



## Tricast

Bei uns dauert es leider noch bis mitte März. Dann ist die Stippermesse durch, wir haben uns eingedeckt mit den neuesten Ködern, den raffiniertesten vorgebundenen Montagen und den selbst greifenden Haken. Bis dahin sind wir noch mit der Organisation der Stippermesse beschäftigt.  Aber dann werden wir auch versuchen ein Fischlein zu fangen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Selbst greifende Haken .Oha


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> ...deswegen ja auch die Lewwerworscht als Mundvorrat!


Die Anorexie des Anglers muss während das Angelvorganges naturamente sicher vermieden werden.

So richtig dabei rumkrümeln und damit automatisch anfüttern fand ich schon immer klasse


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn man Gewicht halten will muss man auch mal essen wenn man keinen Hunger hat


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei uns dauert es leider noch bis mitte März. Dann ist die Stippermesse durch, wir haben uns eingedeckt mit den neuesten Ködern, den raffiniertesten vorgebundenen Montagen und den selbst greifenden Haken. Bis dahin sind wir noch mit der Organisation der Stippermesse beschäftigt.  Aber dann werden wir auch versuchen ein Fischlein zu fangen.



Genau, ihr laßt das Feld ziehen, um es in Sicherheit zu wiegen und rollt es sodann von hinten auf. Petri heil!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Selbst greifende Haken


Fällt unter das Jagd- und Kriegswaffengesetz und ist damit natürlich schwer verboten!


----------



## Pokolyt

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lauben, die Königsfische eines jeden Friedfischanglers. Die Spitze der Evolution, die Krönung der Natur.


Danke.


----------



## Pokolyt

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ukelei,ein kleiner Weißfisch.Hat aber je nach Region auch andere Namen


Danke.


----------



## Andal

Auch dem Angler steht etwas Atzung zu. Nicht ganz umsonst hat sich ja schon der Ahnvater aller Angler seine Flasche guten Rheinweines unter jener Weide im Kühlen gebunkert und auch der ehrwürdige Chris Yates, sNsg, hat den Kelley Kettle für die schöne Tasse Tee dabei.


----------



## TobBok

Ich werf mal als Anfänger ein: Euer Thread ist super! 
Habe ja grade erst selbst mit dem Angeln angefangen und mir schon einige Tipps angelesen zum Thema Stippen.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht so sehr erfolgreich - ein 23 cm Rotauge bisher das Beste - aber es hilft.

Gibt es einen Posenhersteller, den ihr insbesondere empfehlen würdet?
Habe bisher eine 0815-Stabpose aus Balsaholz verwendet, je nach Gewässertiefe zwischen 1 und 2 Gramm.


----------



## Kochtopf

Drennan, Middy... Exner! baut auch Knicklichtposen in hoher Qualität- wenn meine billigen den Arsch zukneifen rüste ich da nach (auch wenn ich sie nur 2-3mal im Jahr Suche


----------



## Kochtopf

Aber eigentlich brauch der Gentleman nur Drennan Driftbeater


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Drennan, Middy... Exner! baut auch Knicklichtposen in hoher Qualität- wenn meine billigen den Arsch zukneifen rüste ich da nach (auch wenn ich sie nur 2-3mal im Jahr Suche


Danke für die Marken-Namen.
Drennan kenne ich sogar. Aber mein Händler  hatte leider nur die typischen "Strömungs-Eier" - nicht so gut für den ruhigen Altarm wo ich übe.

Sind diese Driftbeater von der Form her nicht eher super leichte Waggler?


----------



## Kochtopf

War das ein ausschlusskriterium?


----------



## Andal

Posen ... ein kleines Bundle, das man haben sollte. Was Mann  nicht braucht, sind Schwimmer von Behr. Da sind die Tragkraftangaben reine Phantasie. Für Anfänger sehr zu empfehlen sind die Posen von Drennan. Hier sind die Angaben zu den Gewichten der Dinsmorebleie identisch.


----------



## Xianeli

Danke Andal. Wollte es gerade erwähnen das man mit Drennan + Dinsmore nichts falsch machen kann. Das passt wie Faust aufs Auge, Deckel auf Topf usw


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich kenne kein besseres Bleischrot als die Dinsmore.Schön weich.


----------



## TobBok

Dinsmore-Bleie habe ich tatsächlich bereits.
Kann auch sein, dass ein Behr-Schwimmer bei mir rumfliegt - der Großteil ist aber - sofern ich das sehen kann - von Sänger.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> War das ein ausschlusskriterium?


Nein. Aber ich bin nur noch nicht beim Posenangeln mit Rolle - erstmal das Stippen richtig hinkriegen


----------



## Andal

...und exakt kalibriert. Ganz egal, ob die runden, oder die Egg Shots.


----------



## daci7

Nach kurzem überlegen habe ich DAS wichtigste FEHLENDE Detail, welches ich zu ändern gedenke, in meiner bisherigen Ausrüstung erkannt.
Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt. Nun steht dem Sieg nichts mehr im Wege.








Morgen gehts in den Baumarkt 'n Maßband kaufen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> ...und exakt kalibriert. Ganz egal, ob die runden, oder die Egg Shots.


Jaaa passt einfach immer,jedenfalls mit den endsprechenden Posen,z.b. die  von Drennan.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Nach kurzem überlegen habe ich DAS wichtigste FEHLENDE Detail, welches ich zu ändern gedenke, in meiner bisherigen Ausrüstung erkannt.
> Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt. Nun steht dem Sieg nichts mehr im Wege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen gehts in den Baumarkt 'n Maßband kaufen.


Echolot an der Stippe?


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Dinsmore-Bleie habe ich tatsächlich bereits.
> Kann auch sein, dass ein Behr-Schwimmer bei mir rumfliegt - der Großteil ist aber - sofern ich das sehen kann - von Sänger.
> 
> 
> Nein. Aber ich bin nur noch nicht beim Posenangeln mit Rolle - erstmal das Stippen richtig hinkriegen


Stippen ist für mich generell friedfischen, mea culpa!


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stippen ist für mich generell friedfischen, mea culpa!


Gut. Aber meine Absicht sollte ja mittlerweile klar sein um welche explizite Angeltechnik es bei mir geht


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Nein. Aber ich bin nur noch nicht beim Posenangeln mit Rolle - erstmal das Stippen richtig hinkriegen



Nabend TobBok, schön das Du vorbeischaust und schreibst,

oha, bei Stippposen bist Du wiederum in einer ganz anderen Posenkategorie als bisher besprochen.
Posentypologie ist ne eigene Wissenschaft, mindestens so schlimm wie mit den Spinnjungs mit ihren Ködern: Da ists sehr komplex das über Hersteller
und Namen zu machen, zumal die ja jeweils ne breite Palette anbieten: zB. die sehr guten Drennanposen reichen von ultrafeinen Polehölzchen bis zu Hechtbojen.

Es ist sehr praktisch die *grundlegenden Typen* an ihren Eigenschaften und Umrissen erkennen zu können (Wie bei Flugzeugen und Schiffen), dann steht man nicht mehr ratlos vor den Sortimenten. Es ist sozusagen besser die Grammatik zu kennen, als die einzelnen Vokabeln.
Darf ich empfehlen, dir für kleines Geld ein Büchlein über Posen zu bestellen Hier werden die grundlegenden Typen für Unberingte Stippe, Bolo und Match erklärt, und für Stillwasser und Fluss (sehr wichtig!), nebst Bebleiungsmustern: Vincent Kluwe-Yorck: Praxistipps 05. Posen & Schrot
Es gibt natürlich unzählige andere und vielleicht bessere Ratgeber, aber dieser ist schon okay, und kostet soviel wie zwei Posen.
Blätter das durch, vergleichs mit deiner Angelmethode, und dann suche dir entsprechende Posen aus, und für alles weitere findest Du hier immer Antwort,
hg
Minimax

EDIT:  Das soll jetzt auf keinen Fall son von-oben-herab post sein (in der Position bin ich auch garnicht), das themenfeld ist einfach zu weit für nen seriösen Rat: Auch wenn Du keine konkreten Fragen hast, kannst hier jederzeit schreiben. Wie hastn  deine schöne 23er  Plötze gefangen? Und warst Du aufgeregt? Hier sind alle aufgeregt wenn wir ne guten Fisch fangen!


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Echolot an der Stippe?


*notier*
Noch eine Schwachstelle! Danke!


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Darf ich empfehlen, dir für kleines Geld ein Büchlein über Posen zu bestellen Hier werden die grundlegenden Typen für Unberingte Stippe, Bolo und Match erklärt, und für Stillwasser und Fluss (sehr wichtig!), nebst Bebleiungsmustern: Vincent Kluwe-Yorck: Praxistipps 05. Posen & Schrot
> Es gibt natürlich unzählige andere und vielleicht bessere Ratgeber, aber dieser ist schon okay, und kostet soviel wie zwei Posen.
> Blätter das durch, vergleichs mit deiner Angelmethode, und dann suche dir entsprechende Posen aus, und für alles weitere findest Du hier immer Antwort,
> hg
> Minimax



Dieser Thread ist einfach "Der Thread"!


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend TobBok, schön das Du vorbeischaust und schreibst,
> 
> oha, bei Stippposen bist Du wiederum in einer ganz anderen Posenkategorie als bisher besprochen.
> Posentypologie ist ne eigene Wissenschaft, mindestens so schlimm wie mit den Spinnjungs mit ihren Ködern: Da ists sehr komplex das über Hersteller
> und Namen zu machen, zumal die ja jeweils ne breite Palette anbieten: zB. die sehr guten Drennanposen reichen von ultrafeinen Polehölzchen bis zu Hechtbojen.
> 
> Es ist sehr praktisch die *grundlegenden Typen* an ihren Eigenschaften und Umrissen erkennen zu können (Wie bei Flugzeugen und Schiffen), dann steht man nicht mehr ratlos vor den Sortimenten. Es ist sozusagen besser die Grammatik zu kennen, als die einzelnen Vokabeln.
> Darf ich empfehlen, dir für kleines Geld ein Büchlein über Posen zu bestellen Hier werden die grundlegenden Typen für Unberingte Stippe, Bolo und Match erklärt, und für Stillwasser und Fluss (sehr wichtig!), nebst Bebleiungsmustern: Vincent Kluwe-Yorck: Praxistipps 05. Posen & Schrot
> Es gibt natürlich unzählige andere und vielleicht bessere Ratgeber, aber dieser ist schon okay, und kostet soviel wie zwei Posen.
> Blätter das durch, vergleichs mit deiner Angelmethode, und dann suche dir entsprechende Posen aus, und für alles weitere findest Du hier immer Antwort,
> hg
> Minimax



Danke für den Literaturhinweis. Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich mir das hier in meine örtliche Bücherei zur Abholung bestellen kann.
Ja. Das Thema Posen ist schon spannend. Die einfache Stabpose hält zwar auch, was sie soll, aber man will sich ja 'fortbilden'.
Ich finde grade das Stippen ohne Rolle sehr angenehm. Wie man in einem anderen Thread lesen kann, muss ich mich noch ein wenig mit den Angelrollen anfreunden.

Nur eins weiß ich garantiert. Vorläufig montiere ich keine Hechtboje an meine Stipprute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Danke für den Literaturhinweis. Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich mir das hier in meine örtliche Bücherei zur Abholung bestellen kann.
> Ja. Das Thema Posen ist schon spannend. Die einfache Stabpose hält zwar auch, was sie soll, aber man will sich ja 'fortbilden'.
> Ich finde grade das Stippen ohne Rolle sehr angenehm. Wie man in einem anderen Thread lesen kann, muss ich mich noch ein wenig mit den Angelrollen anfreunden.
> 
> Nur eins weiß ich garantiert. Vorläufig montiere ich keine Hechtboje an meine Stipprute.



Hi!

Ich stippe mit diversen Posenformen ohne gesonderte Vorstellungen. Ich habe von FTM bis Mondial alles im Einsatz. Ich unterscheide eigentlich nur die Form, ferner das Material. Schlanke Posen bei Windstille setze ich an Stillgewässern bis zu 2 Gramm ein. Die Gewässertiefe ist aber ebenso entscheidend. 2 Gramm bei 2 Metern beispielsweise, um den Köder schnell an den kleinen Fischen vorbei absinken zu lassen. Ist Wind ein Faktor, kommt die Zwiebelform zum Einsatz.

Im Regelfall verwende ich für meine 6 Meter Handstange Posen zwischen 0,75 Gramm bis 1,5 Gramm. Zu leicht darfst du bei längeren Ruten nicht werden, weil du sonst nicht mehr weit genug werfen kannst. Du würdest die Rute nur übermäßig belasten müssen. Ich achte vor allem auf die Dicke der Antenne. Manche sind mir zu dünn, auf Dauer kann einem die Konzentration abgehen. Da muss aber jeder sein eigenes Maß finden.

Stahlkiel nutze ich, wenn die Pose etwas stabiler stehen soll, dafür zeigen sie Hebebisse weniger gut an. Das ist aber alles in minimalen Toleranzen, im Profibereich aber durchaus wichtig (Wettkämpfe).

Die Posen sehen allesamt so aus:


----------



## TobBok

Bleit ihr eure Posen zuhause aus? In einem Eimer oder etwas Ähnlichem?
Kam mir letztens etwas komisch vor, als ich an der Pose mit einem Stück Schnur testweise ein paar Bleie angebracht hatte.
Habe dann am Ende ein Blei weggenomen, weil ja noch Wirbel, Haken und Köder drankommen und ich die Feinarbeit dann am Wasser erledigt hab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Bleit ihr eure Posen zuhause aus? In einem Eimer oder etwas Ähnlichem?
> Kam mir letztens etwas komisch vor, als ich an der Pose mit einem Stück Schnur testweise ein paar Bleie angebracht hatte.
> Habe dann am Ende ein Blei weggenomen, weil ja noch Wirbel, Haken und Köder drankommen und ich die Feinarbeit dann am Wasser erledigt hab.



Manchmal Zuhause, im Regelfall aber direkt am See. Ich Stippe generell ohne Wirbel. Es kommt drauf an, manchmal binde ich die Haken direkt auf die Hauptschnur, am Häufigsten verbinde ich das Vorfach aber mit einer einfachen Schlaufe in Schlaufe. Drall ist beim Stippen kein Problem.


----------



## Andal

Meine Lieblingsposen...





...vor allem der Stopsel in der Mitte!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> diverse Posenformen


Die hier geht immer:





hg,
Minimax


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Manchmal Zuhause, im Regelfall aber direkt am See. Ich Stippe generell ohne Wirbel. Es kommt drauf an, manchmal binde ich die Haken direkt auf die Hauptschnur, am Häufigsten verbinde ich das Vorfach aber mit einer einfachen Schlaufe in Schlaufe. Drall ist beim Stippen kein Problem.


das stimmt natürlich. so könnte ich beim nächsten mal ein wenig gewicht sparen. danke für den hinweis.


----------



## Andal

...und am schönsten ist es doch immer, wenn sie untergehen, mögen sie noch so wertvoll geworden sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> das stimmt natürlich. so könnte ich beim nächsten mal ein wenig gewicht sparen. danke für den hinweis.



Wenn der Köder mal etwas schwerer wird, dann musst du die Pose nicht um Blei erleichtern. Du kannst auch mit einem Labello den Auftrieb erhöhen. Dann sinkt sie nicht ab, wenn mal ein Maiskorn statt einer Made angeboten wird. Alternativ gibt es auch Stutzzangen, womit das Blei direkt an der Montage "beschnippelt" wird. Allerdings hast du den Nachteil dann, bei einem Köderwechsel den Auftrieb ausgleichen zu müssen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...und am schönsten ist es doch immer, wenn sie untergehen, mögen sie noch so wertvoll geworden sein.



Im Falle der von mir erworbenen Exner-Posen ist es auch optisch ein Gewinn, wenn sie untergehen. Also aus rein ästhetischen Gründen ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Gut. Aber meine Absicht sollte ja mittlerweile klar sein um welche explizite Angeltechnik es bei mir geht


Wenn Du einen gewissen Basteltrieb hast, musst Du sowieso irgendwann Posen für das finale Eigentuning selbstbauen. Stillwasser ist viel leichter bewältigt als Starkstrom, siehe den Typ Stachelschwein oben. 
Für den Wildbach gibt es schon einige nette Trickposentypen mehr. 
Man muss nicht gleich so aufwendig schön drechseln und schleifen wie das mancheiner hier furios macht 

Posen gehen sehr einfach aus Kunststoffrecycling, besonders Filzschreiber etc., einfache Stabposen fürs stille, da darf man nichts mehr von auslassen und hast ruckzuck die wirklich allerstabilsten Posenkörper für lau zusammen, auf solche Kernposenkörper kann man sogar drauftreten und sich draufsetzen. Klein und noch kleiner ist einfacher als groß.
Richtig exakt ausbleien (mit Dinsmore oder auch anders) ist natürlich oberwichtig, je feiner der halbe Meter vorne angelegt, umso wichtiger. Das muss in Ruhe geschehen.



TobBok schrieb:


> Nur eins weiß ich garantiert. Vorläufig montiere ich keine Hechtboje an meine Stipprute.


Da verpasst Du was. 
Hecht-Stippen mit langer Rute und moderater Pose, was hier nicht ganz so hingehört, außer der Ukel am dicken Haken natürlich und das andere Friedfischangeln eben, ist eine der spannendsten und erfolgreichen Arten auf Hecht überhaupt.
Allerdings begrenzt auf wo man mit der langen STÄRKEREN Stange direkt hinkommt, d.h. vornehmlich am nicht zu großen Fluss. Wandern und Strecke machen mit nicht so beschwerlichem Gerät hat nochmal seine eigene Note, und findet Fisch. Ich nehme da gerne allerlei Leckereien für das Fischvolk mit und kann probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Da verpasst Du was.
> Hecht-Stippen mit langer Rute und moderater Pose, was hier nicht ganz so hingehört, außer der Ukel am dicken Haken natürlich, ist eine der spannendsten und erfolgreichen Arten auf Hecht überhaupt.



Bei uns Verboten, warum auch immer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

warum wohl? selbst wenn wir mal nur den korrekt toten annehmen.


----------



## Minimax

Jetzt mal den ganzen Posenkoklores beiseite, wie kann ich die großen Üklel targetten? Also, Senke kommt nicht infrage, Und die Method of Choice, Whip bin ich nicht reflexschnell genug. Gibt's Ukelei Wissen, das ihr teilen könnt? Durchangeln bis zum Specimen geht nit. Wo stehen die großen Mamas?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also Ukel kann ich eher viel, aber nicht speziell große finden. 
In schwedischen Seen gibt es bei etwas Vorbereitung so nach 24h Dauerbissfeuer. Da kommt man auch nicht mehr mit dem Köder runter ... 
Der beste war vlt. 18cm über alles. Hatte ich glatt im ersten Moment für Rotauge gehalten, vlt. war das tiefer. (?)

Wahrscheinlich braucht man wie fast immer den speziellen Köder und das obersüchtigmachende Aroma ...


----------



## Minimax

Wir alle kennen ja die Teiche, bei denen die oberste Fußbreit Wasser eher aus Ukeln als Wasser besteht. Da sind garantiert keine Specimen zu erwarten. Dann gibt's die Schwärme in Kanälen und Flüssen, da klappst schon eher, schon mal ne 21 oder so gehabt. Ich glaub Anfutter ist Gift, lieber nen Schwarm lokalisieren, und dann nen Großfischköder auf 25cm, einzelnes Maiskorn oder so.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir alle kennen ja die Teiche, bei denen die oberste Fußbreit Wasser eher aus Ukeln als Wasser besteht. Da sind garantiert keine Specimen zu erwarten. Dann gibt's die Schwärme in Kanälen und Flüssen, da klappst schon eher, schon mal ne 21 oder so gehabt. Ich glaub Anfutter ist Gift, lieber nen Schwarm lokalisieren, und dann nen Großfischköder auf 25cm, einzelnes Maiskorn oder so.



Mir fiel spontan die legendäre „Bienenmade” ein. Ist als Köder sicher eine Nummer zu groß für Normalo-Ükels, wird im Wasser aber sicher für Aufregung sorgen.
Ist nur so ne spontane Idee.


----------



## Minimax

Die legendäre Bienenmade, oder auch "the Bienenmade" oder auch "the Hoff" hab ich schon für die Güstern, die ganz wild darauf sind reserviert. Ohne Flax, wir sprachen ja darüber, Güstern lieben the hoff.
Aber wo ich grad durch Dich drüber nachdenke: Für die Kleinfischspecimenjagt ist vllt. die _horizontale_ Gewässerordnung das wichtigste Prinzip!


----------



## geomas

^ da bin ich ratlos. Aber danke für den Tipp in Sachen Güstern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielleicht kann man mit biggies/Soldatenmaden im kleinfischbereich etwas selektieren?
Ich werde erstmal probieren möglichst alle Kategorien zu bedienen und mich dann erst auf die Größe der einzelnen Fische zu konzentrieren


----------



## Xianeli

Da hat schon jemand seine Taktik gefunden 

Für den Gesamtsieg wird das wohl auch die beste Möglichkeit sein. Viele Arten gibt es an den Gewässern nicht an denen ich normalerweise angel. Da werde ich wohl runter an die Mosel müssen um ein paar mehr Arten einzusacken ^^ 

Oder... Andal ist nicht weit weg und ich klaue ihm die Barben und Co vom Haken


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt mal den ganzen Posenkoklores beiseite, wie kann ich die großen Üklel targetten? Also, Senke kommt nicht infrage, Und die Method of Choice, Whip bin ich nicht reflexschnell genug. Gibt's Ukelei Wissen, das ihr teilen könnt? Durchangeln bis zum Specimen geht nit. Wo stehen die großen Mamas?



Hi!
Auf Kunstköder fängt man die Großen.
00 Mepps an der UL Spinne  oder Teeny Nymph an der 3er Fliegenrute.
Wo die Big Mamas genau stehen hat sich mir allerdings noch nicht wirklich erschlossen; drüber, drunter oder seitlich - nie in der Schwarmmitte.
Petri

PS: Es gab mal ne Zeit, da war für mich ein kapitaler Ukelei eine mit ü-20cm - diese Zeiten scheinen vorrüber zu sein. Wenn ich heute mal auf 16-18cm komme führe ich schon wilde Tänze auf.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Mir fiel spontan die legendäre „Bienenmade” ein.


Mutantenmade oder Bienenmade, hört sich passend an. 
Müßte man gemäß der Minimax'schen detektivischen Suche ala Holmes noch die Maulgröße des kapitalen Ukels exakt kennen oder erstmal am Objekt direkt vermessen, bzw. die passende Made verfüttern.
Um genau passige und selektive Madenköder zu designen 

Ich bringe jetzt mal den kapitalen Gründling ins Spiel, hatte mal einen von 24cm und das war schon eine Power-Minibarbe  im Leistungsfaktor KW/Gramm sicher einer der stärksten Kämpfer.
Die Wasser sind aber heute vielfach nicht mehr so, wie der die braucht, was echt gewaltig schade ist.


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich bringe jetzt mal den kapitalen Gründling ins Spiel, hatte mal einen von 24cm und das war schon eine Power-Minibarbe  im Leistungsfaktor KW/Gramm sicher einer der stärksten Kämpfer.
> Die Wasser sind aber heute vielfach nicht mehr so, wie der die braucht, was echt gewaltig schade ist.


Wenn ich drüber nachdenke, was mein eingefangener 18 cm Giebel an der kurzen 12 Fuß-Stippe für einen Alarm gemacht hat, kann ich mir gut und gerne vorstellen, dass größere Exemplare der Art ordentlich Theater machen. Mir fällt nur spontan kein Gewässer hier ein, an dem man selektiv auf Giebel gehen könnte in meiner Nähe. Eigentlich schade - war bisher mein spannenster Fang.


----------



## hanzz

Wenn man mal schaut, wie voll der Stichling das Maul nimmt, glaube ich auch, dass ne Ükel vor Bienenmaden keinen Halt machen


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein Kumpel behauptet, karauschen in einem Gewässer zu haben für dass ich ne gastkarte bekommen könnte.

Jetzt brauche ich euer gesammeltes Wissen:
- Giebel oder Karausche?
Bei zwei Bildern habe ich versucht anhand der Seitenlinie die Art zu bestimmen, was einmal für Giebel und einmal für Karausche sprach, leider ist die Rückenflosse nicht zu erkennen und der schwarze Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel ist nicht oder nur schemenhaft zu erkennen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich bringe jetzt mal den kapitalen Gründling ins Spiel, hatte mal einen von 24cm und das war schon eine Power-Minibarbe  im Leistungsfaktor KW/Gramm sicher einer der stärksten Kämpfer.
> Die Wasser sind aber heute vielfach nicht mehr so, wie der die braucht, was echt gewaltig schade ist.


Hier kann ich recht zuverlässig und teils auf Ansage Gründlinge fangen. Haken 14 und kleiner, ein zwei maden drauf und ufernah ins Wasser- idR dauert es keine 5 Minuten bis zum Biss. Mit dem Picker Rig vom 16er Haken ist der Biss auch recht possierlich anzuschauen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nummer zwei könnte Karausche sein. Die anderen sind Giebel mMn.

Die sehen farblich aber beide von Gewäser zu Gewässer sehr verschieden aus und ohne die Rückenflosse zu sehen ist es schwer.


----------



## TobBok

Die Identifikation von Giebel/Karausche ohne Rückenflosse ist schwer mMn.
Das zweite ist grade wg der Flosse tendenziell eher eine Karausche.
Die silbern schimmernden Fische sind wohl Giebel.
Oft kommen ja beide Arten in einem Gewässer vor und/oder Hybriden mischen sich auch noch unters Volk.


----------



## Minimax

Irgendjemand -es war glaube ich einer der Ükelianer- hat mal in irgendeinem Thread den ultimativen Karauschen/Giebel Guide gepostet. Leider sind seit der Umstellung alle meine Links und Favoriten perdu. Findet jemand den Link?


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Oft kommen ja beide Arten in einem Gewässer vor und/oder Hybriden mischen sich auch noch unters Volk.



Aus Giebellaich werden immer Giebel.
Egal wer da noch mitlaicht (hätte fast "zwischenspritzt" geschrieben  )!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Irgendjemand -es war glaube ich einer der Ükelianer- hat mal in irgendeinem Thread den ultimativen Karauschen/Giebel Guide gepostet. Leider sind seit der Umstellung alle meine Links und Favoriten perdu. Findet jemand den Link?



Beschreib mal bitte genauer was du meinst????


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aus Giebellaich werden immer Giebel.
> Egal wer da noch mitlaicht (hätte fast "zwischenspritzt" geschrieben  )!


Jup. Schließt Hybridisierung über andere Wege aber nicht komplett aus, (meines Wissens nach)


Minimax schrieb:


> Irgendjemand -es war glaube ich einer der Ükelianer- hat mal in irgendeinem Thread den ultimativen Karauschen/Giebel Guide gepostet. Leider sind seit der Umstellung alle meine Links und Favoriten perdu. Findet jemand den Link?


Sowas in die Richtung? http://gewässerwart.de/karausche-oder-giebel/


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Jup. Schließt Hybridisierung über andere Wege aber nicht komplett aus



Es soll angeblich extrem seltene Fälle von Gebelböcken geben, die dann in noch selteneren Fällen auch mal einen Hybridnachwuchs möglich machen könnten aber handfeste Beweise hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beschreib mal bitte genauer was du meinst????



Ging garnicht um die Spezies Unterscheidung, sondern ums fangen. Es war ein längerer Beitrag, eigentlich ein Artikel, bebildert, in dem sehr genau beschrieben wurde mit welchen Montagen, Ködern, Stellenwahl etc. der Verfasser früher Karauschen/Giebel gefangen hat. Ist mir in Erinnerung geblieben weil er so detailliert und gut war. Ich glaub es war nicht in diesem Thread, aber im Laufe des letzten oder vorletzen Jahres.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin mir sicher dass war der karauschenbericht vom Prof


----------



## geomas

Irgendwann hatte ich mal auf die Unterschiede zwischen Karausche und Giebel hingewiesen, finde den (?) Post aber nicht..





Karausche - man beachte die Form der Rückenflosse





typischer Giebel - auch hier ist die Rückenflosse einen Blick wert

Normalerweise sind Karauschen „goldiger” von der Färbung her und Giebel tendieren in Richtung „Altsilber”.
Und wenns beim Abhaken piekst ist es ein Giebel. Die haben irgendwo nen kleinen Dorn.


Prof. Tinca hat einen sehr nützlichen Beitrag zum gezielten Befischen der Karauschen gepostet.

edit: Hier https://anglerboard.de/index.php?th...ntage-oder-besessen-vom-bauernkarpfen.332896/ ist der beitrag vom Prof. Danke an dieser Stelle!


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es soll angeblich extrem seltene Fälle von Gebelböcken geben, die dann in noch selteneren Fällen auch mal einen Hybridnachwuchs möglich machen könnten aber handfeste Beweise hab ich nicht gefunden.


Hatte mal von Karauschen-Stämmen gelesen, bei denen eine veränderte Bauchfell-Färbung auf eingeschleppte Giebel geschoben wurde.
Ob und in wieweit das genetisch untersucht wurde....in den Unweiten des WWW findet man viel Krims und Krams.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass war der karauschenbericht vom Prof





geomas schrieb:


> Prof. Tinca hat einen sehr nützlichen Beitrag zum gezielten Befischen der Karauschen gepostet.



Dann bitte unbedingt verlinken oder hochholen, super Beitrag


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass war der karauschenbericht vom Prof




Achso.

Dieser?

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...sessen-vom-bauernkarpfen.332896/#post-4742386


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es soll angeblich extrem seltene Fälle von Gebelböcken geben, die dann in noch selteneren Fällen auch mal einen Hybridnachwuchs möglich machen könnten aber handfeste Beweise hab ich nicht gefunden.



Ja, vor ner Weile hatte ich mal davon gelesen, daß sich die Giebel-Populationen im Osten (Baltikum und so) von den hiesigen unterscheiden. Details hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Ging aber auch um Fortpflanzung.

edit: die britische Bezeichnung für den Giebel find ich recht originell: Prussian Carp, also „Preussischer Karpfen” im Gegensatz zur Karausche „Crucian Carp”.
Hab eben noch von einer Giebel-Invasion in Kanada gelesen. Glücklich sind die da drüben nicht gerade über die Invasoren.
Wenn man bei Wikipedia sucht, findet man eine alte Illustration von Bloch - dessen „Carassius gibelio” hat aber eine seltsam gezeichnete Rücckenflosse. Ob dies am Illustrator lag oder doch naturgetreu ist - keine Ahnung.

Übrigens hab ich noch nie Karauschen und Giebel in einem Gewässer gleichermaßen fangen können - entweder Karausche oder Giebel. Und in einigen Gewässern, denen der Landesanglerverband Karauschen zuschreibt, sind offenbar nur Giebel drin.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso.
> 
> Dieser?
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...sessen-vom-bauernkarpfen.332896/#post-4742386



Genau der wars. Wunderbarer Bericht, druckreif!


----------



## Pokolyt

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lauben, die Königsfische eines jeden Friedfischanglers. Die Spitze der Evolution, die Krönung der Natur.


Das ist er?


----------



## Inni

Elbe. Viel Dreck unterwegs wegen hohen Pegel. Mal gucken was geht. Neue Picker fetzt


----------



## Kochtopf

Zieh was raus Inni!


----------



## hanzz

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Das ist er?
> Anhang anzeigen 318746


Ja. So schön mit den riesigen Augen.


----------



## hanzz

Petri Heil Inni. 
Sieht nach tollem Wetter aus. Womit hast denn deine neue Picker bestückt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Männers, 
Ich wünsche mir es wäre nach dem 1.2. Und ich hätte eine Woche am Wasser. Es kribbelt in den Fingern und ich habe letzte Nacht vom Drill einer *Zigarrenetui* großen Güster geträumt die dann letztendlich von einem Hecht gefressen wurde. In der Badewanne.

Ich glaube ich bin unterangelt


----------



## Xianeli

Gleich einen Termin beim Arzt für eine Infiltration und dann geht es für mich auch ein wenig ans Wasser. 

Habe leider nir Würmer ergattern können so kurzfristig  wird dann mit der Maver mit Wurm gepickert. Evtl noch ne Runde Dropshot am Bootssteg. 

Hoffe das ich früh genug raus komme aus dem Krankenhaus. Von den Temperaturen dürfte es meine letzte Chance sein ehe alles friert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin unterangelt



Entweder das oder Delirium...


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Männers,
> Ich wünsche mir es wäre nach dem 1.2. Und ich hätte eine Woche am Wasser. Es kribbelt in den Fingern und ich habe letzte Nacht vom Drill einer *Zigarrenetui* großen Güster geträumt die dann letztendlich von einem Hecht gefressen wurde. In der Badewanne.
> 
> Ich glaube ich bin unterangelt



Du sollst mit den Hanfsamen angeln, aber nicht die ganze Pflanze rauchen.


----------



## geomas

Petri, Inni! 
Hast ja ne Menge Kraut vor den Füßen, hoffentlich kannst Du Deine neue Picker auch im Drill testen.


----------



## Laichzeit

Meiner Meinung ist bei den fünf gezeigten Fischen keine Karausche dabei.
Hybride zwischen Giebel und Karausche gibt es, sie sind aber wegen den meistens rein weiblichen Beständen hier, sehr selten. Die Masse der Karauschenhybriden entstehen mit verwilderten Goldfischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Man raucht eh nur die getrockneten und fermentierten Blüten.




Hab ich gehört.
@Xianeli ich hoffe es ist nichts ernstes- gute Besserung


----------



## Xianeli

@Kochtopf ich sag mal Jain. Ist jetzt nichts tragisches aber es wird mich wohl den Rest meines Lebens begleiten. 

Bin dämlich die Treppe ( mit Baby ( zum Glück kamen da direkt die Eltern Reflexe und meiner Tochter ist nichts passiert )) runter gefallen bzw bei den letzten 2 Stufen habe ich ins Leere getreten. 

Dabei habe ich mir ein Band im Fuß komplett abgerissen was die Ärzte nur sehr sehr selten zu Gesicht bekommen. Leider wissen sie keinen wirklichen Rat und versuchen jetzt erstmal den Schmerz dadurch zu nehmen. Das kann ein paar Stunden, Tage, Wochen, Monate oder für immer helfen. 

Eine Dauerlösung scheint erstmal nicht in Sicht da sich auch niemand so wirklich ran traut und sie Angst haben alles noch schlimmer zu machen.

Na super... muss mindestens 1 Std länger warten... wenn ich heute nicht zum angeln komme


----------



## Kochtopf

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ist bei den fünf gezeigten Fischen keine Karausche dabei.
> Hybride zwischen Giebel und Karausche gibt es, sie sind aber wegen den meistens rein weiblichen Beständen hier, sehr selten. Die Masse der Karauschenhybriden entstehen mit verwilderten Goldfischen.


Hmmm wenn eine Giebelin laicht und der Karauschenvater das ganze befruchtet.. kommt dann ein genetisch reiner Giebel raus?

@Xianeli Oha das klingt schmerzhaft aber Hauptsache dem Baby ist nichts passiert... Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und einen guten Orthopäden


----------



## hanzz

Au Backe @Xianeli
Gute Reflexe. Was ein Glück
Gute Besserung 
Hoffe du kommst noch los und kannst den Kopf wieder etwas frei machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> Bin dämlich die Treppe ( mit Baby ( zum Glück kamen da direkt die Eltern Reflexe und meiner Tochter ist nichts passiert )) runter gefallen bzw bei den letzten 2 Stufen habe ich ins Leere getreten.



Alles Gute, Micha!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn eine Giebelin laicht und der Karauschenvater das ganze befruchtet.. kommt dann ein genetisch reiner Giebel raus?



Ja!
Nur Giebelböcke könnten Hybriden produzieren.


----------



## Xianeli

Vielen Dank euch 

Ach ich hab mich schon fast an die Schmerzen gewöhnt. Laufe seit fast 5 Monaten damit rum.

Was mich daran stört ist das ich so kein Fußball spielen kann. Kann den Ball fast treten wie ich will ohne Schmerzen... Aber sobald der Ball an den Innenfuß kommt ist es vorbei... Das zieht einmal bis ins Knie hoch und hört erstmal nicht auf. 

Tipp vom Arzt: die Bewegung vermeiden... Scherzkekse


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> Was mich daran stört ist das ich so kein Fußball spielen kann.




Immer positiv sehen. So bleibt mehr Zeit zum angeln.


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer positiv sehen. So bleibt mehr Zeit zum angeln.



Das schon. Aber die Kinder kommen damit bestimmt mal an. Zumindest mein Sohn. Meine Tochter wohl eher nicht ^^ hoffentlich


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung! Hoffentlich findest Du einen richtig guten Doc.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> Meine Tochter wohl eher nicht ^^ hoffentlich


----------



## Xianeli

Wen treibt es denn heute auch ans Wasser? 

Kann mir einer was zu Hanf im Winter sagen ? Hätte noch gemahlenen und gekochten ganzen zu Hause. Aber noch nie genutzt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hanf koche ich nur im Sommer und benutze den dann.
Im Winter betreibe ich weniger Aufwand. Meist genügen mir Fertigfutter oder ein paar Maiskörner.


----------



## Xianeli

Dachte ich mir. Muss mal gucken was ich sonst noch da hab. Weniger ist ja sowieso mehr zu dieser Zeit. Nur das hätte ich definitiv da ^^ evtl den gemahlenen Hanf zum abdunkeln wenn ich nurnoch helles Futter haben sollte ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn du das Zeug eh schon hast, kann es nicht schaden im Futter.


----------



## rutilus69

So, dann will ich mal nach längerem stillen Mitlesen wenigstens mal ein freundliches "Hallo" in die Runde werfen.
Ich mag den Umgang miteinander hier 
Nur ganz kurz zu mir: ich heiße Christoph, bin (noch) 49 und nach über 20 Jahren Wiedereinsteiger in dieses wundervolle Hobby. Ich mag es zwar auch ab und an mal mit Kunstködern loszuziehen, aber mein Herz schlägt eindeutig für das Friedfischangeln in (fast) allen Ausprägungen  
Auf ein gutes Miteinander


----------



## geomas

Herzlich willkommen und Petri heil, Christoph!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Willkommen Christoph!


----------



## TobBok

Xianeli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch
> 
> Ach ich hab mich schon fast an die Schmerzen gewöhnt. Laufe seit fast 5 Monaten damit rum.
> 
> Was mich daran stört ist das ich so kein Fußball spielen kann. Kann den Ball fast treten wie ich will ohne Schmerzen... Aber sobald der Ball an den Innenfuß kommt ist es vorbei... Das zieht einmal bis ins Knie hoch und hört erstmal nicht auf.
> 
> Tipp vom Arzt: die Bewegung vermeiden... Scherzkekse



Diese Tipps kriegst du immer - oft sind sie auch wichtig.
Bemerkenswert, dass du mit so einer krassen Verletzung überhaupt auftreten kannst.
Gute Besserung.
Operativ kann man so etwas nicht richten?


----------



## Xianeli

TobBok schrieb:


> Diese Tipps kriegst du immer - oft sind sie auch wichtig.
> Bemerkenswert, dass du mit so einer krassen Verletzung überhaupt auftreten kannst.
> Gute Besserung.
> Operativ kann man so etwas nicht richten?



Operativ würde es da mehrere Möglichkeiten geben. Allerdings traut sich da niemand so recht ran weil es auch so selten vorkommt. Die Chance das genau dieses Band reißt ist etwa 1:1.000.000 laut den Ärzten. Dementsprechend selten haben die damit zu tun und befürchten das ganze zu verschlimmbessern. 

Habe noch andere Termine, allerdings erst in 2 Monaten. Diese lange Wartezeiten sind einfach irre. Muss mich da noch etwas gedulden


----------



## TobBok

Xianeli schrieb:


> Operativ würde es da mehrere Möglichkeiten geben. Allerdings traut sich da niemand so recht ran weil es auch so selten vorkommt. Die Chance das genau dieses Band reißt ist etwa 1:1.000.000 laut den Ärzten. Dementsprechend selten haben die damit zu tun und befürchten das ganze zu verschlimmbessern.
> 
> Habe noch andere Termine, allerdings erst in 2 Monaten. Diese lange Wartezeiten sind einfach irre. Muss mich da noch etwas gedulden



Deine Geduld hätte ich gerne - aber wenn es wirklich so speziell ist, wie du sagst, dann musst du wohl zum Super-Spezial-Fuß-Chirugen.
Ich hoffe du stehst das durch. Hatte mehrere ähnlich komplizierte Eingriffe gehabt, allerdings als Spätfolgen von Standarteingriffen.
Ätzend sowas.


----------



## Xianeli

Was bleibt mir denn anderes übrig ? Leider kann ich nur das machen was die Ärzte sagen. Musste vom ersten Tag an damit laufen, bis es überhaupt entdeckt wurde waren schon 3 Monate vergangen und unzählige Arbeitstage an denen ich mir am liebsten den Fuß abgerissen hätte. 

Jetzt ging es schon fast 5 Monate dann kommt es auf die 2 Monate auch nicht mehr an. Habe mich irgendwie schon damit abgefunden mit 30 nurnoch humpelnd rumzulaufen


----------



## TobBok

Xianeli schrieb:


> Was bleibt mir denn anderes übrig ? Leider kann ich nur das machen was die Ärzte sagen. Musste vom ersten Tag an damit laufen, bis es überhaupt entdeckt wurde waren schon 3 Monate vergangen und unzählige Arbeitstage an denen ich mir am liebsten den Fuß abgerissen hätte.
> 
> Jetzt ging es schon fast 5 Monate dann kommt es auf die 2 Monate auch nicht mehr an. Habe mich irgendwie schon damit abgefunden mit 30 nurnoch humpelnd rumzulaufen


Nach einer ordentlichen Physiotherapie hoffe ich das alles wieder problemlos funktioniert.
Habe während eines Studiums einen Freund quasi permanent herumkutschiert, der sich ständig beim Fußball sämtliche Bänder im Knie gerissen hatte.
Er hat die Physio immer geschwänzt - irgendwann hab ich mich dann vor die Therapie-Praxis gestellt, dort gelernt, damit ich wusste, das er auch wirklich drin war.
Siehe da - das Knie läuft bis heute quasi sauber.
Also gute Besserung!


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Xianeli, zu allererst natürlich beste Genesungswünsche an dich. Ich hoffe, du findest wirst einen Arzt finden, der sich erfolgreich an deine Fuß herantraut!

Und an Christoph ein Herzliches Willkommen im Ükel!

Ihr seid ja alle schon ganz schön am planen, taktieren, recherchieren, bemerkenswert...ich seh mir die Liste an und wüsste für die Hälfte der Fische nicht mal, ob in meinen Vereinsgewässern überhaupt eine realistische Chance auf diese Arten besteht, von großen Exemplaren mal ganz abgesehen.  Was das Ükelselektieren angeht: Ich fürchte, dass selbst bei Bienenmaden und anderen großen Ködern die gierigen Zwerge kompromisslos zuschlagen würden und mit ihren kleinen Mäulern massenhaft Fehlbisse verursachen werden. Da müsste man sich dann konsequent und fleißig durchangeln und eine hohe Frustrationsgrenze an den Tag legen schätze ich.


----------



## Xianeli

Ich glaube heute wird es simpel bei mir.

Hanfkorn am kleinen Haken und paar wenige Körner einzeln als loses Futter. Nicht viel, wirklich nur wenig. Und dann Pickern mit der Maver Feederrute. 

Den Barschen werde ich noch nen Wurm vor die Füße schmeissen und das war's


----------



## Kochtopf

Es gibt Leute die schwören auf Hanf als Winterköder und füttern dann quasi mit dem kochsud an. Da die Fische in meinem Gewässern Hanf eher uninteressant finden habe ich aber bisher keine Probe auf's Exempel machen können


----------



## Xianeli

Versuch macht klug oder so ^^ 

Ich weiß nicht wie die Fische hier darauf reagieren. Kenne ehrlich gesagt auch niemanden der hier mit Hanf mal gefischt hat. Aber genau das könnte der Vorteil sein. Ich werde es hoffentlich sehen wenn ich bald mal hier dran komme


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs,
@Xianeli Auweia! Nur gut das Du Deine Kleine schützen konntest, ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung. Ein durchgeknallter Kommilitone von mir hat sich während des Studiums unter unrühmlichen Umständen mal was dauerhaftes am Sprunggelenk zugezogen. Er hats dann als Vorwand benutzt, einen Spazierstock mit Totenkopfknauf zu verwenden. Was nur wenige wussten: Es war ein Stockdegen. Vielleicht wär das was für Dich?

@rutilus69 Wilkommen, schön das Du hier bist! 
Potzblitz, das ist der erste Erstbeitragsvorstellung direkt im Ükel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Für Xianeli würde ich einen Stockfischtöter mit Klinge favorisieren wegen Stilecht! 

Und tatsächlich hat Rutilus den Ükel als Vorstellungsthread gekapert - gefällt mir! Willkommen und hab Spaß


----------



## Inni

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Heil Inni.
> Sieht nach tollem Wetter aus. Womit hast denn deine neue Picker bestückt?



Made, Caster, Weizen, Hanf
In 5h komplett geschneidert zu 2t. Das hatte ich noch nie hier. Hafen an der Elbe im Winter ist eigentlich immer eine Bank, gerade auch für dicke Plötzen. Nicht mal eine Ückel oder ein Zupper. Keine Ahnung was los war. Sogar mit Dip's rum gespielt ...Und das bei dem Wassersatnd, da stapeln sich die Friedfische eigentlich hier. Es gab auch keine Kontakte beim Einholen mit dem Futterkorb, was sonst immer der Fall ist

@Fantastic Fishing
Habe heute Deine "Rattenschwanz-Picker-Montage" probiert. Hatte oft Vertüdelung mit dem Vorfach um den Seitenarm. Hatte da ein kleines 10g Futterkörbchen dran. Hast Du eine Lösung? Sind das vielleicht die 3 Perlen/Stoper vom ersten Bild in deinem Block?
ich hatte sonst immer eine Schlaufenmontage gebunden, da hatte ich keine Probleme damit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

So, ein klärendes Telefonat unter Männern mit dem Präsidenten des Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt führte zu fruchtbaren Ergebnissen. Wir haben alles aus der Welt geschafft, darüber gesprochen was falsch und richtig war. Am Ende sind wir zu einer klaren Übereinkunft gekommen, einfach einen Neustart zu tätigen. Keine Pfeile, kein böses Blut, viel aufklärendes, auch Horizont erweiterndes.

Ich kann also voller Tatendrang 2019 Ükeln und habe sogar einen Freund für vielerlei Fragen gewonnen. Den Sachverhalt "Kündigt Fischern" haben wir aus der Welt geschafft, weil es nie eine Kündigung gab. Der kommunizierte Buschfunk war schlicht in Teilen falsch und vielleicht auch bewusst gestreut. Da steckt natürlich auch Politik hinter und andere Strömungen, die mir nicht mehr ganz klar sind. (eine Richtigstellung wurde nicht mal gefordert)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ach kiek an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Du, was da unter der Haube alles Brodelt und was an Fehlinfos auch gestreut wird, um gezielt Stimmung zu machen, kannst du dir nicht vorstellen. Ich habe auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt und du musst dir mal vorstellen. Der Präsi hakt das Ding nach wenigen Minuten ab und schnackt ganz Offen über viele Planungen, was er vorhat, wie er den Verband sieht und was er ändern will. Der ist in Wirklichkeit einer von Uns. Fährt mit Sohnemann zum Karpfenangeln und Blinkern, will Angeln im Vordergrund sehen, versteht meinen Frust.

Ich hab das falsche Wild angeschossen........ (ernsthaft jetzt, der Mann würde eher Mitükeln, als Streit wollen) Ich war nach dem Telefonat Fassungslos. Das ist nicht im Ansatz so, wie man sich das Vorstellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja wenn das so ist(ich vertraue dir da) dann habt ihr da einen sehr kameradschaftlichen Präsi.


----------



## Andal

Bin ich froh, dass ich diesen Trouble alles nicht mehr habe. Aus dem Verein bin ich raus (zu viel Gemeiere, zu viel Schlamperei). Hab meine Rheinkarte, meinen Frieden. Alles was mir jetzt noch querkommen kann, ist der Pegel.


----------



## Xianeli

So habe ebenfalls erfolgreich geschneidert 

Lief auch leider nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Ich war einfach viel zu spät zu Hause und konnte nur kurz los. Hab dann nur schnell ne Stunde die Würmer gebadet und habe das Wasser beobachtet.... WOW.... so wenig Aktion habe ich noch nie am Wasser gesehen. Totenstille!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

G,zkugzh


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> G,zkugzh



Ich schicke einen Arzt vorbei. Mit einem Schlaganfall ist nicht zu spaßen


----------



## Kochtopf

Scheinbar kann mein Töchterchen jetzt Chrome öffnen und schreiben - Ich gehe also davon aus, dass die Qualität des geschriebenen sprunghaft zunehmen wird


----------



## Professor Tinca

Den Eindruck hatte ich bei deinem letzten Beitrag auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> G,zkugzh



Wenn der Ork in dir Wohnt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn der Ork in dir Wohnt.


'G,zkugzh' bedeutet in der schwarzen Sprache 'Ükel', war mir klar dass du mich ertappst


----------



## feederbrassen

Nabend zusammen,ich glaube ich habe den falschen Berfuf.Hab gegen Mittag mal kurz reingeschaut und gestaunt was hier los ist.
Arbeitet ihr überhaupt
@Xianeli,ich wünsche dir gute Genesung von deinem Treppensturz.Hast ja mit deiner kleinen auf dem Arm nochmal richtig Glück gehabt.


----------



## Kochtopf

@feederbrassen öffentlicher Dienst und Weisungsfreies arbeiten (und ein ausgefallener Termin) machen es möglich


----------



## feederbrassen

Die Frage war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint .Weisungsfreies arbeiten hab ich zwar auch aber zur Zeit ist noch eine Kollegin im Urlaub und dann ist es stressig.


----------



## Andal

Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner... da hat man Zeit.

So wie heute. Mal einen ordentlichen Spaziergang am Wasser gemacht. Ziemlich tote Hose. Ist aber bei den Lichtverhältnissen kein Wunder. Es gelangt einfach zu wenig Tageslicht ins Gewässer, als das es dort zu großem Leben käme. Die Temperatur wäre eigentlich egal, aber es fehlt einfach an dem, was schon Goethe forderte - "Mehr Licht!"


----------



## feederbrassen

Vitamin D mangel .Schlägt uns auch auf das Gemüt


----------



## Andal

Ob es jetzt wirklich ein Vitaminmangel ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es ist ganz einfach Natur. Und die Kleinstlebensformen benötigen Licht. Sie sind der Anfang der Nahrungskette.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner... da hat man Zeit.
> 
> So wie heute. Mal einen ordentlichen Spaziergang am Wasser gemacht. Ziemlich tote Hose. Ist aber bei den Lichtverhältnissen kein Wunder. Es gelangt einfach zu wenig Tageslicht ins Gewässer, als das es dort zu großem Leben käme. Die Temperatur wäre eigentlich egal, aber es fehlt einfach an dem, was schon Goethe forderte - "Mehr Licht!"



Letztes Jahr, im Fluß nebenan, begann das Leben „unter Wasser” erst mit Einbruch der Dämmerung. Vorher tat sich absolut nichts.
Kann aber auch etwas mit dem Gewässer und den benachbarten Kormoranen zu tun haben.

Und umgekehrt: Minimax hatte die „Licht-Erfahrung” letztes Jahr schön beschrieben, als Sonne plötzlich Bisse brachte.


----------



## Andal

Das sind kurzfristige Ereignisse. Ich spreche von der Tagesmenge, die es braucht, damit das System wieder auf Touren kommt.


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ich sag mal Jain. Ist jetzt nichts tragisches aber es wird mich wohl den Rest meines Lebens begleiten.
> 
> Bin dämlich die Treppe ( mit Baby ( zum Glück kamen da direkt die Eltern Reflexe und meiner Tochter ist nichts passiert )) runter gefallen bzw bei den letzten 2 Stufen habe ich ins Leere getreten.
> 
> Dabei habe ich mir ein Band im Fuß komplett abgerissen was die Ärzte nur sehr sehr selten zu Gesicht bekommen. Leider wissen sie keinen wirklichen Rat und versuchen jetzt erstmal den Schmerz dadurch zu nehmen. Das kann ein paar Stunden, Tage, Wochen, Monate oder für immer helfen.
> 
> Eine Dauerlösung scheint erstmal nicht in Sicht da sich auch niemand so wirklich ran traut und sie Angst haben alles noch schlimmer zu machen.
> 
> Na super... muss mindestens 1 Std länger warten... wenn ich heute nicht zum angeln komme



Na denn mal gute Besserung..
Toi Toi Toi das alles gut verheilt und du schnell ans Wasser kommst.


----------



## phirania

Bei mir in der Ecke sind die hier sehr oft vertreten.
Hauptsächlich in den Regenrückhalte Becken.


----------



## geomas

@ phirania - ganz typisch Giebel, exakt so, wie ich sie hier in Meck-Pom kenne. Welche Größen gibts bei Euch zu überlisten?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Habe heute Deine "Rattenschwanz-Picker-Montage" probiert. Hatte oft Vertüdelung mit dem Vorfach um den Seitenarm. Hatte da ein kleines 10g Futterkörbchen dran. Hast Du eine Lösung? Sind das vielleicht die 3 Perlen/Stoper vom ersten Bild in deinem Block?
> ich hatte sonst immer eine Schlaufenmontage gebunden, da hatte ich keine Probleme damit



Du hast einen Seitenarm von maximal 10 Zentimeter, die beiden Stoppen fungieren auch als Abstandhalter. Ich verwende längliche, die natürlich das Vorfach abstehen lassen. Generell schießt das Vorfach, wenn du in den Klipp wirfst nach vorn, wodurch der Köder samt Schnur sich strecken und die Montage ganz normal präsentiert wird. Die Hauptschnur darf natürlich nicht zu weich sein, sonst schmiegt sie sich an. Was du beschreibst, ist mir bekannt. Wirfst du in den Klipp, ist das Thema aber durch. Man muss da ein bisschen die Abstimmung aller Komponenten finden, wodurch später aber die absolute Flexibilität entsteht.


----------



## Inni

OK,
danke für die Info.
Mein Seitenarm war ca 20cm lang. Dann waren die Stopper auch bis kurz vor den Knoten geschoben, so das sich das 10er Vorfach um den Seitenarm wickelte. 
Ich werde da Vorfach mal einkürzen und dann mehr Hauptschnur stehen lassen. Vielleicht ist es so schon steifer und verdreht sich nicht um den Seitenarm.
Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> OK,
> danke für die Info.
> Mein Seitenarm war ca 20cm lang. Dann waren die Stopper auch bis kurz vor den Knoten geschoben, so das sich das 10er Vorfach um den Seitenarm wickelte.
> Ich werde da Vorfach mal einkürzen und dann mehr Hauptschnur stehen lassen. Vielleicht ist es so schon steifer und verdreht sich nicht um den Seitenarm.
> Danke



Bisschen experimentieren hilft, der Seitenarm darf aber nicht zu lang sein. Hat man den Dreh raus, kannst du mit dieser Montage sehr flexibel fischen. Das sich immer mal wieder kleiner Dreher drin befinden, liegt in der Natur der Sache, weil die Hauptschnüre auch oft dünn sind. Bei normalen Seitenarmen hast du das auch.

Schlaufenmontage habe ich auch sehr lange gefischt, ist wirklich solide. Fürs Pickern sehe ich aber keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @ phirania - ganz typisch Giebel, exakt so, wie ich sie hier in Meck-Pom kenne. Welche Größen gibts bei Euch zu überlisten?



Die hatte um die 35 cm,hatte aber auch welche über 40 cm..


----------



## geomas

Na das sind doch mehr als ordentliche Größen, Petri!
Hatte bislang nur kleine Gibelios, werd mich mal umhören, wo es hier in der Umgebung bessere Exemplare gibt.
Hab immerhin ein paar gute Karauschen-Gewässer ausbaldowert.


----------



## TobBok

Petri @phirania - toller Giebel. Habe jetzt einen alten abgeschnittenen Altarm ausgemacht, der nur noch über ein völlig verkrautetes Rohr mit dem Fluß verbunden ist.
Das Gewässer ist voller Kraut & laut letzten Elektrofischungen voll mit gesundem Weißfischbestand, inklusive Schleie und ein paar Hechten.
Ist wohl mal einen Versuch wert, denke ich. Liegt sogar einigermaßen auf dem Nachhause-Weg.


----------



## Kochtopf

Da klingt spannend - denke mal das schreit nach Pose?


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da klingt spannend - denke mal das schreit nach Pose?


Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wg des Futters. Habe noch alten Mais, den ich eigtl mal verbrauchen könnte.
Schreit nach Pose und Stippe. Vorher einmal das Gewässer begutachten und Ausschau nach krautfreieren Uferzonen machen.

Aber die Zahlen sprechen für sich:
Beim der letzten Elektrobefischung:
52 Brassen o. Güster
53 Schleien
432 Rotaugen/federn
Würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn sich dort auch Giebel u. andere Ükel rumtreiben.
Wurden aber nicht seperat gezählt.


----------



## hanzz

Hört sich traumhaft an. Viel Erfolg im Paradies


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn das so unbefischt ist wie du sagst kannst du wahrscheinlich mit schierem Paniermehl sternstunden erleben


----------



## TobBok

hanzz schrieb:


> Hört sich traumhaft an. Viel Erfolg im Paradies


Mal schauen, was draus wird. Ich bin ja ein Freund von Gewässererkundung. Vllt teste ich da auch gleich mal die Reaktion der Fische auf Futter.


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn das so unbefischt ist wie du sagst kannst du wahrscheinlich mit schierem Paniermehl sternstunden erleben


Unbefischt vermutlich nicht aber so das typische Gewässer, etwas ab vom Schuss, verkrautet. Spricht alles für einen geringere Befischung.

Kann mir jemand verraten, ob Schleien starke Kämpfer sind? Gehe davon aus, dass sie etwas mehr Widerstand leisten als Rotaugen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schleie sagt man grundsätzlich leichtes Karpfengeschirr, ich denke eine posenrute mit 1,5lbs und 18er oder gar 20er Schnur wären angemessen aber vermutlich werde ich gleich korrigiert


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schleie sagt man grundsätzlich leichtes Karpfengeschirr, ich denke eine posenrute mit 1,5lbs und 18er oder gar 20er Schnur wären angemessen aber vermutlich werde ich gleich korrigiert


Ich habe eine Posenrute von Shimano da. Die heißt "AX Commercial Mini Float". Wurfgewicht bis 20 Gramm.
Muss mal schauen, was ich mir ausdenke. Will auf Eventualitäten vorbereitet sein.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wg des Futters. Habe noch alten Mais, den ich eigtl mal verbrauchen könnte.
> Schreit nach Pose und Stippe. Vorher einmal das Gewässer begutachten und Ausschau nach krautfreieren Uferzonen machen.
> 
> Aber die Zahlen sprechen für sich:
> Beim der letzten Elektrobefischung:
> 52 Brassen o. Güster
> 53 Schleien
> 432 Rotaugen/federn
> Würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn sich dort auch Giebel u. andere Ükel rumtreiben.
> Wurden aber nicht seperat gezählt.



Wundervoll! Posiger und Liftmontagiger geht's fast nicht mehr. Vielleicht ist jetzt ohne das Kraut die richtige Zeit das Gewässer mit Polbrille und Lotblei (und Spinnrute) zu erkunden. Hört sich auf jeden Fall toll an.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Wundervoll! Posiger und Liftmontagiger geht's fast nicht mehr. Vielleicht ist jetzt ohne das Kraut die richtige Zeit das Gewässer mit Polbrille und Lotblei (und Spinnrute) zu erkunden. Hört sich auf jeden Fall toll an.


Gute Idee. Der Plan könnte fast von mir sein. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch das mit dem Werfen üben...daran wäre ja fast der Fischereischein gescheitert.


----------



## Minimax

Er ist von Dir. Ich habe grade meinen Spezial-Ükel-Gedanken-Extraktor getestet.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Er ist von Dir. Ich habe grade meinen Spezial-Ükel-Gedanken-Extraktor getestet.


Die Gruppe hier gefällt mir gut. Ihr seit nen netter Haufen.
Vllt werd ich dann über kurz oder lang auch Bilder hier posten. Mal schauen.

Danke für all die Hilfe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir würden uns sehr freuen!


----------



## geomas

Stichwort Fotos posten: hier sind 2 meiner Exner-Posen. Extra gekauft für den Nachteinsatz mit Knicklicht.
Bei Tageslicht sind mir die Dinger, wie vorher geschrieben, schon aus rein ästhetischen Gründen im abgetauchten Zustand lieber als brav schwimmend ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn Drennan crystalwaggler für knicklicht oder isotop anbieten würde... seufz


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Drennan crystalwaggler für knicklicht oder isotop anbieten würde... seufz



Die haben ihre eigenen Knicklichter. Sind mir schlichtweg zu teuer, auch wenn natürlich 2 Knicklichter pro Angelnacht nicht ins Gewicht fallen, wenn man die Kosten für Sprit, Futter... einrechnet. Steckt doch irgendwo ein kleiner Geizhals in mir.

edit: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/tackle/bits-and-pieces/night-lights/
Größe „Mini” paßt wohl für die Insert Crystal Wagglers - typischer Preis 1£ pro Pack (2 Stück/Mini) online.
Was mich an den verdaxxten Brexit erinnert.

noch mal edit: die günstigen Middy-Knicklicht-Crystal-Waggler kann ich nicht empfehlen. Qualitativ nicht auf Drennan-Standard und problemlos passen handelsübliche Knicklichter auch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Kumpel hat mir mal erzählt, das Betalights ggü. Knicklichtern sehr leuchtschwach seien. Hat einer von Euch (selbstverständlich während eines Auslandsaufenthaltes) mal Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gesammelt?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Kumpel hat mir mal erzählt, das Betalights ggü. Knicklichtern sehr leuchtschwach seien. Hat einer von Euch (selbstverständlich während eines Auslandsaufenthaltes) mal Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gesammelt?



Hab leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit Betalights/Isotopen gemacht. War letztes Jahr kurz vor einem Kauf, bin dann aber davon abgekommen.
Angeblich gibt es bezüglich Helligkeit/Haltbarkeit deutliche Unterschiede.
Für den von mir beabsichtigten Einsatz (im Swinger/Bobbin oder an der Swingtip) käme ich mit einem eher leuchtschwachen Dingens gut klar. Besser als was grelles.

Und Thema Ausland: da halte ich mich an das alte Sponti-Motto „Legal? Illegal? Scheixxxegal!”. Der Verkauf in D ist verboten, soweit ich weiß, der Import und der Gebrauch für private Nutzung hingegen nicht reglementiert (?). Bin kein Jurist, echt nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Die haben ihre eigenen Knicklichter. Sind mir schlichtweg zu teuer, auch wenn natürlich 2 Knicklichter pro Angelnacht nicht ins Gewicht fallen, wenn man die Kosten für Sprit, Futter... einrechnet. Steckt doch irgendwo ein kleiner Geizhals in mir.
> 
> edit: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/tackle/bits-and-pieces/night-lights/
> Größe „Mini” paßt wohl für die Insert Crystal Wagglers - typischer Preis 1£ pro Pack (2 Stück/Mini) online.
> Was mich an den verdaxxten Brexit erinnert.



Welchen Durchmesser haben die denn? 3x25mm gibts hier doch mittlerweile auch zu kaufen.

Betalights wären sicher was feines, grad im flachen Wasser am Ufer. Wobei die von mir genannten 2x25mm auch recht schwach sind im Vergleich zu den Standart-Knickis...


----------



## Andal

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Wenn es gezielt auf große Schleien geht, darf es auch etwas mehr sein.


----------



## Andal

Von der Leuchtkraft wirst du enttäuscht sein, wenn du bisher die chemischen Knicklichter kennst.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser haben die denn? 3x25mm gibts hier doch mittlerweile auch zu kaufen.
> 
> Betalights wären sicher was feines, grad im flachen Wasser am Ufer. Wobei die von mir genannten 2x25mm auch recht schwach sind im Vergleich zu den Standart-Knickis...



Die Inserts für die normalen Drennan Insert-Crystal-Waggler sind mit 2,3mm Durchmesser angegeben.


----------



## Minimax

Ja. da wird's doch bei den chmischen bleiben.
Ich benutze auch Exner Knicki Posen, in der Variante als Bodied Waggler. Obwohl funktional nix zu meckern gibt, teile ich Geos ästhetisches Ürteil über die Exner Posen. Ich hab sie dann irgendwann grün angestrichen, weil ich ihren ANblick nicht mehr ertragen habe.


----------



## Andal

Sind die wirklich so grausam hässlich?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja. da wird's doch bei den chmischen bleiben.
> Ich benutze auch Exner Knicki Posen, in der Variante als Bodied Waggler. Obwohl funktional nix zu meckern gibt, teile ich Geos ästhetisches Ürteil über die Exner Posen. Ich hab sie dann irgendwann grün angestrichen, weil ich ihren ANblick nicht mehr ertragen habe.



Ein paar Tanklaster mit grüner Farbe würden der Welt ganz gut tun, rein optisch ;-)


----------



## Andal

Schaut mal in US-Shops nach Posen - danach gefällt euch jede aus Europa.


----------



## Minimax

Also, ich kann den Finger nicht drauf legen, aber irgendwas stimmt nicht mit ihnen- wobei sie immer noch nicht so schlimm wie die grusligen Fett-Olivgrün-mit-plastikröhrchen-und-rotem-Plastikstöpsel-Reichsauftriebskörper sind, die traditionell und in tausenderlei Gestalt unsere Angelshops bevölkern.

  Zitat Andal:        "Schaut mal in US-Shops nach Posen - danach gefällt euch jede aus Europa."    

Ouh, ja, die sind schlimm!


----------



## Andal

Ich lobe mir Stachelschweinposen und Korkstopsel... Tradition pur.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich lobe mir Stachelschweinposen und Korkstopsel... Tradition pur.



eeeeyyy.. jetzt haste mich auf ne Idee gebracht: Der leicht elastische Kork ist vielleicht genau das richtige Material für ne Knicklichtaufnahme statt ner schnöden Plastikbuchse: So wäre es vielleicht möglich, Knicklichtposen aus traditionellen Materialien zu bauen..


----------



## Andal

So mache ich das seit es die Knickis gibt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> So mache ich das seit es die Knickis gibt.



Oh- könntest Du bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild einstellen, bitte? Das interessiert mich sehr


----------



## Andal

Kann ich. Aber einfach ein Knicki oben in die Pose stecken. Ist ja auch nur  ein Stäbchen, das die Schnur in der Pose klemmt. Fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## Minimax

so ungefähr wie Hechtproppen in Klein, nur mit Knicki statt Hölzchen, richtig?


----------



## Andal

Genau. Knicklichter gibt es ja auch in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## geomas

Der schöne Korkbobber rechts soll fürs traditionelle Kauli-Angeln herhalten. Ohne Knicki.
Die Stachelschweinposen links davon sind wirklich „Mini” und tragen so gut wie gar kein Blei.
Die winzige Pose in der Mitte hab ich (zusammen mit 22er Haken, selbst gebunden) zum Mini-Ükeln eingesetzt. Hatte extra Pinkies geordert. 
War sehr kurzweilige Angelei, die erbeuteten Ükels wurden als KöFi leider verschmäht.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Der schöne Korkbobber rechts soll fürs traditionelle Kauli-Angeln herhalten. Ohne Knicki.
> Die Stachelschweinposen links davon sind wirklich „Mini” und tragen so gut wie gar kein Blei.
> Die winzige Pose in der Mitte hab ich (zusammen mit 22er Haken, selbst gebunden) zum Mini-Ükeln eingesetzt. Hatte extra Pinkies geordert.
> War sehr kurzweilige Angelei, die erbeuteten Ükels wurden als KöFi leider verschmäht.



Die ganz kleine habe ich auch, hat mir im vorletzten Herbst Grundeln im Sekundentakt geliefert!


----------



## geomas

Grundeln hab ich hier bislang nicht erwischt, in der Unterwarnow (brackig) scheint es so etwas wie eine magische Grundel-Grenze zu geben. Wenige Kilometer flußabwärts in Richtung Ostsee werden/wurden die Biester massig gefangen. 

Hab ja aber, wie mehrfach erwähnt, die letzten Jahre überwiegend mit Brot/Mais als Köder geangelt.
Vermutlich wird das geplante Kauli-Stippen zeigen, wie es mit den Grundeln bestellt ist.





Unterwarnow-Grundel in den Händen eines betagten Sportsmannes


----------



## Minimax

Charakterfisch in Charakterhänden.  Irgendwie Düreresk.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten, ob Schleien starke Kämpfer sind? Gehe davon aus, dass sie etwas mehr Widerstand leisten als Rotaugen.



Rotauge und Schleie lassen sich vergleichen mit Dreirad und Flugzeugträger. In jedem Falle rate ich zur Vorsicht beim Drill mit leichtem Geschirr an, Stippen nur für Könner. Ich bin mit einer großen Schleie schon am Ufer entlang viele viele Meter spazieren gegangen. Nur Glück hatte ich, das dass Gewässer nicht tiefer war, wie die Stippe lang. Sie streben Allgemein zum Grund und legen immer wieder explosive Fluchten ein, das in grotesker Abfolge. Jedesmal muss die Bremse richtig sitzen. (bei Methoden mit Rollenruten)

Alternativ leichtes Karpfengerät, aber: Ich fange WESENTLICH mehr Schleien durch sehr dünne Vorfächer. Meiner Meinung nach geht das nur mit parabolen Pickern/Feeder/Matchruten. Ist der Knüppel zu Hart, sprengen sich die dünnen Schnüre. Lasse ich die Bremse immer sensibel, brauch ich ohnehin keine schwere Rute.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Grundeln hab ich hier bislang nicht erwischt, in der Unterwarnow (brackig) scheint es so etwas wie eine magische Grundel-Grenze zu geben. Wenige Kilometer flußabwärts in Richtung Ostsee werden/wurden die Biester massig gefangen.
> 
> Hab ja aber, wie mehrfach erwähnt, die letzten Jahre überwiegend mit Brot/Mais als Köder geangelt.
> Vermutlich wird das geplante Kauli-Stippen zeigen, wie es mit den Grundeln bestellt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unterwarnow-Grundel in den Händen eines betagten Sportsmannes



Das ist ja schon ein richtiges Monster - hier im Mittellandkanal reden wir von Grundeln zwischen 5 und 11cm. Aber so ein Brocken an einer ganz leichten Rute macht sicherlich auch ne Menge Spaß!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ein Brocken an einer ganz leichten Rute



Hat hier jemand was von einem Fliegenbank als leichte Ledger aufgebaut gesagt?


----------



## Andal

Man muss bei den Schleien zwischen zwei Typen unterscheiden.
Einmal den Schleien, wie wir sie gewöhnt sind. Jenen, die in kleinen Trupps krautreiche Kleingewässer und auch Altarme bevölkern. Die sind dann auch eher ein Fall für das klassische Posenfischen. Und dann die Schleien, die Jim Gibbinson schon vor über 30 Jahren "Gravel Pit Tenches" nannte. Die einzelnen Großfische, die in alten Kiesgruben hausen und beinahe den Lebensstil von Karpfen angenommen haben. Hier ist man mit parabolischen Karpfenruten um die 2.5 lbs., Mono zwischen 0,25 und 0,30 mm, Festbleien um  die 2 oz. und etwas längeren, weichen Geflechtvorfächern, Haken der Gr. 6 - 10, so wie Pellets und Boilies bis 16 mm besser beraten.





"Durchschnittliche Gravel Pit Tench von 54 cm. Gefangen auf einen 16 mm Ananas Boilie von Top Secret.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon ein richtiges Monster - hier im Mittellandkanal reden wir von Grundeln zwischen 5 und 11cm. Aber so ein Brocken an einer ganz leichten Rute macht sicherlich auch ne Menge Spaß!



Das war die größte Grundel, die der gute Mann in meiner Gegenwart mit der Stippe erbeuten konnte. Ganz grob geschätzt 16-17cm, vielleicht sogar minimal mehr.
Die meisten (Schwarzmund-) Grundeln waren eher 11-13cm.
Er hatte prozentual auf ca. 20 Grundeln einen Weißfisch, die dicklippigen Viecher waren entweder schneller am Köder oder unvorsichtiger.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das war die größte Grundel, die der gute Mann in meiner Gegenwart mit der Stippe erbeuten konnte. (...)
> Die meisten* Gobios* waren eher 11-13cm.



Also, ich muss doch sehr bitten!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich muss doch sehr bitten!


 
Neogobios, oder? Hab selbst gemerkt, daß da was GRÜNDLICH falsch war.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand was von einem Fliegenbank als leichte Ledger aufgebaut gesagt?


Könnte es sein, dass Sie mich meinen? 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass so ein Stock ein Träumchen ist. Federleicht, drillstark und für praktisch alle Methoden einsetzbar... Von der Grundel bis zum soliden Rapfen!


----------



## Minimax

Ich weiss es selber nicht, ich wollte nur den lieben Gobio verteidigen.
@ Andal, sehr schönes Bild, es sieht irgendwie so behutsam aus, wie Du den makellosen Fisch hältst


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand was von einem Fliegenbank als leichte Ledger aufgebaut gesagt?



Das wäre ne Option  Ich hab ja ne Fiegenrute seit 17 Jahren, da ich nie nen Kurs gemacht habe missbrauche ich sie gelegentlich am Bach zum Posenfischen. Da kommen aber "leider" nicht solche Grundeln vor. 



geomas schrieb:


> Das war die größte Grundel, die der gute Mann in meiner Gegenwart mit der Stippe erbeuten konnte. Ganz grob geschätzt 16-17cm, vielleicht sogar minimal mehr.
> Die meisten (Schwarzmund-) Grundeln waren eher 11-13cm.
> Er hatte prozentual auf ca. 20 Grundeln einen Weißfisch, die dicklippigen Viecher waren entweder schneller am Köder oder unvorsichtiger.



Naja, dann besteht ja hier vielleicht auch noch Hoffung auf eine Ausnahmegrundel...aber dieses Jahr liegt der Fokus am Kanal Cupbedingt woanders...ich hab mir schon diverse Ukelei-Videos reingezogen


----------



## Andal

Danke! Auch wenn es sicher tollere Präsentationen gibt. Der sicherer Halt des Fisches geht immer vor!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass so ein Stock ein Träumchen ist. Federleicht, drillstark und für praktisch alle Methoden einsetzbar... Von der Grundel bis zum soliden Rapfen!


Die bisher döbellose Wunderrute von Mick Holgate ist so ein Fall. Zwar ist der Blank nicht direkt aus der Harrison Fliegenserie, basiert aber darauf (Mick läßt die für sich anfertigen). Wunderbar, wie ne alte Splitcane in federleicht und führig- nur wann kommt der Fisch der sie endlich zum Halbkreis zwingt? Seufz..


----------



## Andal

Da soll noch was einer gegen diese Schätzchen sagen! Und es wird der Tag bald kommen, wo dir die Lady zeigen wird, was in ihr ruht.


----------



## Minimax

Tja, ich fürchte ihr wäre ein versierterer Tanzpartner lieber.. aber was solls, einmal kommt der Tag.
Ich würde auch gerne mal in der Richtung basteln, und es gibt viele 3teilige Fliegenblanks so zwischen 11 und 12 fuss: Nur welche Klasse wäre die richtige für wirklich leichtes Ledgern und Bisserkennung über Spitze: so 7-8? oder Höher? Ich weiss das die Holgate-Lady deutlich unter 1 lbs test liegt, was wäre die Entsprechung?

@Tobias85 : Vielleicht bietet die Ukelei-Sparte unseres kleinen Ukelvergleichsfischen die Möglichkeit, deine Fliegenpeitsche im Sinne der Konstrukteure zu benutzen: Eine Trockenfliege in die grobe Richtung eines steigenden Ukeleischwarms zu katapultieren ist keine Hexerei und wirklich selbst erlernbar. Oder Rotfedern..


----------



## Andal

Ich habe für den universellen Zweck einen 2-teiligen 10 ft. Batson Blank in der Klasse #7 genommen. Dabei habe ich lange gedacht, ein #8 wäre ideal und bin im letzten Moment auf den #7er geschwenkt. Habe das nie bereut!

Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, für welche Fische die Klassen so vorgesehen sind. Der #7er ist zwar mit beinahe metrigen Rapfen langsam an seiner Grenze, aber bei Gott nicht überfordert. 20 gr. wirft er noch recht ordentlich - was will ich mehr!?


----------



## Minimax

Super sehr hilfreich! 20g wäre genau die Obergrenze -würde ich auch bei der Holgate ansetzen.


----------



## Andal

Nachtrag:

Der Batson Blank hat etwa 1 lb. Testkurve. Aber mit dieser Messmethode wird man Fliegenblanks nicht gerecht.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Vielleicht bietet die Ukelei-Sparte unseres kleinen Ukelvergleichsfischen die Möglichkeit, deine Fliegenpeitsche im Sinne der Konstrukteure zu benutzen: Eine Trockenfliege in die grobe Richtung eines steigenden Ukeleischwarms zu katapultieren ist keine Hexerei und wirklich selbst erlernbar. Oder Rotfedern..



Das ginge sicherlich, aber da gibt es denke ich deutlich effektivere Methoden, zumal ich bei den Ukels eher auf Masse setzen werde und hoffe, mit Hilfe der einen oder anderen Stellschraube auch die größeren Exemplare an den haken zu bekommen. Ich habe am Kanal allerdings gelegentlich auch schon einzelne Fische umherschwimmen sehen ob Ukel oder anderes kann ich nicht genau sagen) - auf die wäre das gezielte Trockenfliegenfischen sicher spannend. Gezieltes Weißfisch-Stalking . Aber da braucht es wieder Wurfgenauigkeit - und nicht zuviel Baumbewuchs neben und über dem Pfad. Und ich habe Angst, mir den Wurfstil für die Zukunft komplett zu versauen, wenn ich die Rute nochmal auf eigene Faust rauskrame und mir das Werfen nochmal selbst versuche beizubringen...


----------



## Minimax

Ja, es ist schwer eine Vorstellung zu kriegen, zumal man ja kaum mal Blanks live "begreifen" kann. So kam ja auch die überharte MkII zustande. Ich hab damals versucht am Telefon mit einem relativ bekannten Rutenbauer und Teilehändler zu sprechen, aber leider ging das Gespräch sehr in die Hose.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und ich habe Angst, mir den Wurfstil für die Zukunft komplett zu versauen, wenn ich die Rute nochmal auf eigene Faust rauskrame und mir das Werfen nochmal selbst versuche beizubringen...


Ach das ist doch diese alte Wurfkurs-Ehrfurcht. Jede Fliegentackleberatung läuft immer auf darauf hinaus. Wenn Du Lust hast, geh raus und versuchs- Bei Leuten wie uns ist doch ohnehin Hopfen und Malz verloren, schliesslich bist Du vmtl. ohnehin nicht seit Deinem dritten Lebensjahr in einem Tibetanischen Fliegenwurfkloster unterwiesen worden: Vermutlich zerfällt die Fliegenrute zu Staub, wenn Du sie berührst, oder der Bach verwandelt sich in Säure...


----------



## Tobias85

Kleine Anekdote zu meinen damaligen Flugangelversuchen: Eigentlich hing die Fliege (oder wahlweise die Schnur) mehr in irgendwelchen Ästen oder Grasbüscheln, als dass sie in der Luft hing, und die Fliege überhaupt mal im/auf dem Wasser war schon ein echtes Highlight. Irgendwann hatte ich dann einen riesigen Schnusalat in der Wurfschnur. Ganz einholen konnte ich die Schnur ja so nicht, also löste ich den Knoten, während das Ende mit Vorfach und Gammarus-Nymphe noch im Wasser baumelte. In dem Moment, als ich den Knoten gelöst und die Schnur wieder eingezogen hab, biss mein erster und bisher einziger Fisch auf Fliege: Ein wunderschönes Herbst/Winterrotauge!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch diese alte Wurfkurs-Ehrfurcht. Jede Fliegentackleberatung läuft immer auf darauf hinaus. Wenn Du Lust hast, geh raus und versuchs- Bei Leuten wie uns ist doch ohnehin Hopfen und Malz verloren, schliesslich bist Du vmtl. ohnehin nicht seit Deinem dritten Lebensjahr in einem Tibetanischen Fliegenwurfkloster unterwiesen worden: Vermutlich zerfällt die Fliegenrute zu Staub, wenn Du sie berührst, oder der Bach verwandelt sich in Säure...



Na wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote zu meinen damaligen Flugangelversuchen



Kleine Anekdote zu meinen heutigen Flugangelversuchen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...friedfischangler.331698/page-418#post-4865148

Und das trotz Wurfkurs- der übrigens wirklich prima war, und mich auch echt weitergebracht hat. Seltsamerweise obwohl meine Knochen und Muskulatur durch ungenehmigtes Fliegenwedeln bereits irreparabel deformiert waren.
Ich meine, Wo gibt's denn sowas: Neinnein, wenn du vor dem Tanzkurs in Discos und auf Partys rumhottest, wirst Du später niemals Walzer tanzen können
Waaaas? Du hast als Kind auf dem Bolzplatz gekickt? Dann kannste Fussball vergessen, du hast die falschen Bewegungen einstudiert...
Ehrlich, wo gibt's denn sowas?


----------



## Tobias85

Aber immerhin war es ja ein Fang 

Mal sehen, es soll die Tage ja wieder ruhiger und windstiller werden, vielleicht stell ich mich ja tatsächlich kurz auf die Wiese und Wedel ein paarmal mit der Rute. Vielleicht packt mich ja dann der Ehrgeiz.


----------



## Kochtopf

@ Tobias85 ich habe einen meiner schönsten Döbel gefangen während ich probiert habe die pin zu entwirren. Der drill würde dadurch etwas stressig aber man vergisst das nicht


----------



## rustaweli

Schöne Schleie, Andal.
Nur ist mir jetzt ein wenig schwindelig geworden, auf meine Sensor Float bezogen. Du schriebst was von 2,25 Ibs, das macht mich nachdenklich. Wäre meine Sensor Float mit 35 WG, was ja 1,5 Ibs entspräche, solcher einer Schönheit überhaupt gewachsen um noch fischgerecht zu drillen? Von der Gefahr von größeren Brassen und Karpfen hier mal ganz zu schweigen?


----------



## rustaweli

Schönes Thema hattet Ihr hier mit Posen angeschnitten. Das Auge ist ja bekanntlich mit. Gilt selbiges bei Euch auch für Grundbleie, oder nehmt Ihr da einfach den Standart? Hatte gestern mal nach formschönen Grundbleien gesucht von um die 5-25 Gramm rum, jedoch erfolglos.


----------



## Xianeli

Bei vernünftig eingestellter Bremse stellt das kein Problem dar. Benutze zwar nicht die Sensor Float sonder die Power Float aber damit konnte ich schon einige bis 50cm problemlos landen.

Bei größeren Brassen kommt es immer drauf an, viele lassen sich einfach einkurbeln, manche sind richtige Kämpfer... Aber auch da gab es noch keine Probleme ( bis 70 cm). Bei größeren Karpfen hilft nur viel freier Platz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nur ist mir jetzt ein wenig schwindelig geworden, auf meine Sensor Float bezogen. Du schriebst was von 2,25 Ibs, das macht mich nachdenklich. Wäre meine Sensor Float mit 35 WG, was ja 1,5 Ibs entspräche, solcher einer Schönheit überhaupt gewachsen um noch fischgerecht zu drillen? Von der Gefahr von größeren Brassen und Karpfen hier mal ganz zu schweigen?




Klar geht die!
Biegt sich dann wenigstens auch mal ordentlich.
Ich würde ne 20er oder 22er Hauptschnur mit nem 18er oder 20er Vorfach verwenden und gut isses.


----------



## rustaweli

Dann bin ich einfach mal gespannt. Aber Zweifel bleiben jetzt. Habe mich schon in meiner Fantasie auf 2019 eingestellt und wollte neben dem Trotten mit ihr ganz auf alte Schule machen. Eine Rute, sehr wenig Gerödel, ganz leicht auf Grund oder mit Pose mit ganz klassischen Ködern wie vor allem Teig, Flocke, Mais, Kartoffeln. Dazu einfach lose füttern und schauen was kommt. Ob Rotaugenfedern, Schleien, Döbel, Brassen, Karpfen. Nun ja.


----------



## Tricast

Es gibt doch drei Voraussetzungen für das Gerät: 1. Der Fisch, 2. das Gewässer, 3. das Wurfgewicht.

Auf welche Fische und in was für einer Größe angel ich? Große, kampfstarke Fische wie Karpfen brauchen schwereres Gerät und dickere Schnüre.
Ist es ein Gewässer mit vielen Hindernissen wie Kraut oder ist es eher eine Badewanne? In einer Badewanne kann ich den Fisch länger drillen (ob das sinnvoll ist sei dahingestellt) weil er sich nirgens festsetzen kann. In einem anderen Fall muß ich ihn von einem Hindernis fernhalten können. 
Welches Gewicht will ich werfen und wie weit?  Einen 20 gr. Waggler auf 40 m kann ich nicht mit einer sehr feinen Matchrute werfen; oder ein 60 gr. Futterkorb mit einem feinem Winklepicker.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mal in der Richtung basteln, und es gibt viele 3teilige Fliegenblanks so zwischen 11 und 12 fuss: Nur welche Klasse wäre die richtige für wirklich leichtes Ledgern und Bisserkennung über Spitze: so 7-8? oder Höher? Ich weiss das die Holgate-Lady deutlich unter 1 lbs test liegt, was wäre die Entsprechung?


Ab überstarker #6 und besser #7 sind die Flybanks für andere Taten brauchbar, natürlich auch höher, #10  und wunderschöne #12 9ft habe ich. Ein schwacher #10 ist kaum mehr als ein starker #6.  
Eine Vermessung nach 3,75-Grad Methode sollte mindestens oder besser genau 20g erbringen. 
1lb Testcurce sind ca. 1oz WG was 28g entspricht, 20g wäre gut drunter. Bei den Anglinesen und Japanesen wird eigentlich in oz gerechnet, daher sind 28g 56g 84g 112g sowie 14g Halbsschritte kein Fehler, sondern eher die Wahrheit.

Recht weich und anschlagsschwach bleiben die größeren Nummern aber auch eh. Kleine Häkchen Null problemo.

Für wirklich gefühlvolle Ruten bleibt einem fast nichts anderes übrig  der Rest sind alles Knüppels


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ Tobias85 ich habe einen meiner schönsten Döbel gefangen während ich probiert habe die pin zu entwirren. Der Still würde dadurch etwas stressig aber man vergisst das nicht



Ein Döbel im Fluss an verknoteter Mono ist ja nochmal ne andere Nummer als ein kleines, hübsches Rotauge...da hätt ich ganz schön Panik geschoben und vergessen würd ich den sicher auch nicht mehr 



rustaweli schrieb:


> Schönes Thema hattet Ihr hier mit Posen angeschnitten. Das Auge ist ja bekanntlich mit. Gilt selbiges bei Euch auch für Grundbleie, oder nehmt Ihr da einfach den Standart? Hatte gestern mal nach formschönen Grundbleien gesucht von um die 5-25 Gramm rum, jedoch erfolglos.



Am Wasser interessiert mich an Posen eigentlich nur noch die Antenne (also rein ästhetisch betrachtet). Den Posenkörper sieht man ja eh nur beim Köderwechsel/Biss für nen Moment, aber die Antenne - um Himmels Willen, die sollte schon hübsch aussehen (neben ihrer Funktionalität), wenn sie zwischen den Wellen tanzt!  Daraus folgernd ist mir das Aussehen der Bleie auch relativ egal, da gehe ich eher nach Funktion.


----------



## Xianeli

@rustaweli 

In Facebook habe ich mir mal Mini Karpfenbleie in mehreren Farben beschichtet bestellt. Sehen wirklich Top aus und habe sie in 15g ( 0,15€ ) und 25g ( 0,25 € ) inklusive Versand bekommen. 

Sie sehen wirklich Top aus und habe damit ne Woche in Holland gefischt. Sind super verarbeitet, Beschichtung hält und hab ca 50 davon rumfliegen. In 15g. 

Sind typische Gripperbleie. Kann dir später ein Foto zukommen lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein Döbel im Fluss an verknoteter Mono ist ja nochmal ne andere Nummer als ein kleines, hübsches Rotauge...da hätt ich ganz schön Panik geschoben und vergessen würd ich den sicher auch nicht mehr



Die komplette Rolle war verknotet (wie MM schrieb: die günstigen Modelle fressen gerne schnur), ich nutzte quasi unfreiwillig die kurbeln als wickelhilfe und später schnurreserve - ein 45cm langer,  feister Tulipdöbel hing an einer durchgehenden Trottingmontage und machte richtig Randale an der Bolo und der kescher war recht kurz... Das ich nicht in die Fulle gefallen bin beim landen des fisches grenzt für mich an ein Wunder



> Am Wasser interessiert mich an Posen eigentlich nur noch die Antenne (also rein ästhetisch betrachtet). Den Posenkörper sieht man ja eh nur beim Köderwechsel/Biss für nen Moment, aber die Antenne - um Himmels Willen, die sollte schon hübsch aussehen (neben ihrer Funktionalität), wenn sie zwischen den Wellen tanzt!  Daraus folgernd ist mir das Aussehen der Bleie auch relativ egal, da gehe ich eher nach Funktion.


Jein, schöne Sachen sind schon schön aber Funktion ist mir wichtiger als Form. Wenn Sarah Jane rosa wäre wäre sie dennoch DIE Rute für mich. Ich kann alles was ich angle mit ihr angeln, ich bin mir sicher dass es selbst einem Hecht egal wäre wenn ich einen Spinner mit ihr durchs Wasser kurbeln würde - und dass sie im drill, genügend Platz vorrausgesetzt, eine gute, sexy Figur abliefern würde - aber ich schweife ab


----------



## phirania

Grundeln gibt es hier im DEK Kanal reichlich...
Diese war 24 cm.


----------



## Xianeli

Ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss.... Staubsaugen


----------



## Xianeli

phirania schrieb:


> Grundeln gibt es hier im DEK Kanal reichlich...
> Diese war 24 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318788




Tolles Exemplar  hab noch nie eine gesehen. Angeblich sollen unbekannte sie ins Ulmener Maar verschleppt haben.


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Tolles Exemplar  hab noch nie eine gesehen. Angeblich sollen unbekannte sie ins Ulmener Maar verschleppt haben.


Na Prost Malzeit wenn die erstmal in einem Gewässer sind bekommt die keiner mehr rauß....
Hab mal bei einer Kontrolle einige Jugendliche dabei erwischt wie sie ihre letzten lebenden Köderfische in die Werse einem kleinen Fluß hier im Münsterland kippen wollten.
Dabei hat es sich um Grundeln gehandelt.
Natürlich hatten die Kids keine Ahnung was sie da fast angerichtet hätten.


----------



## Xianeli

@phirania

Soll wohl schon zu einer Plage geworden sein. Schade um dieses wirklich schöne Gewässer. Wohne zwar direkt am Maar aber war dort nur 2x angeln. Einfach viel zu selten besucht und im Sommer voll von Schwimmern

Gehe da lieber paar Meter weiter zum großen Weiher


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die komplette Rolle war verknotet (wie MM schrieb: die günstigen Modelle fressen gerne schnur), ich nutzte quasi unfreiwillig die kurbeln als wickelhilfe und später schnurreserve - ein 45cm langer,  feister Tulipdöbel hing an einer durchgehenden Trottingmontage und machte richtig Randale an der Bolo und der kescher war recht kurz... Das ich nicht in die Fulle gefallen bin beim landen des fisches grenzt für mich an ein Wunder
> 
> 
> Jein, schöne Sachen sind schon schön aber Funktion ist mir wichtiger als Form. Wenn Sarah Jane rosa wäre wäre sie dennoch DIE Rute für mich. Ich kann alles was ich angle mit ihr angeln, ich bin mir sicher dass es selbst einem Hecht egal wäre wenn ich einen Spinner mit ihr durchs Wasser kurbeln würde - und dass sie im drill, genügend Platz vorrausgesetzt, eine gute, sexy Figur abliefern würde - aber ich schweife ab



Deswegen ja:



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Am Wasser interessiert mich an Posen eigentlich nur noch die Antenne *(also rein ästhetisch betrachtet)*.



Ich bezog mich damit ausschließlich auf die ästhetischen Dimensisonen der Posen, nicht auf die Funktion, die natürlich im Vordergrund steht. Aber rein vom äthetischen Standpunkt aus ist mir der Posenkörper egal, den seh ich beim Angeln eh nicht/kaum 

45er in der Strömung also quasi per Hand gedrillt - Respekt!


----------



## Inni

Das Gute liegt doch so nah... warum nicht mal für 2h ans Hausgewässer. Ersten Biss verpackt. Ich bin guter Dinge...
@Fantastic Fishing :  Montage geändert. Passt


----------



## Xianeli

Inni schrieb:


> Das Gute liegt doch so nah... warum nicht mal für 2h ans Hausgewässer. Ersten Biss verpackt. Ich bin guter Dinge...
> @Fantastic Fishing :  Montage geändert. Passt
> Anhang anzeigen 318791




Noch ganz viel Petri 

Sollte die Picker am Samstag kommen werde ich am WE wohl auch nochmal los gehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Das Gute liegt doch so nah... warum nicht mal für 2h ans Hausgewässer. Ersten Biss verpackt. Ich bin guter Dinge...
> @Fantastic Fishing :  Montage geändert. Passt
> Anhang anzeigen 318791



Super! Freut mich.


----------



## Xianeli

Solange die Kinder Mittagsschlaf machen bin ich auch ne Runde angeln


----------



## Kochtopf

Hat schon wer mit quinoia angefüttert? Koche gerade da Frau Topf migränemäßig ausfällt und irgendwie muss doch der gesunde Mist der statt gutem alten Arsenverseuchten Reis doch nützlich sein. Zum Essen eher semilecker


----------



## Xianeli

@rustaweli 

Hier z.b eines in Grau 


Man bedenke das ich relativ kleine Hände habe 

@Kochtopf 

Nein noch nie damit angefüttert. Aber Bulgur kann ich empfehlen! Hatte es der Schwiegermutter geklaut weil ich nichts da hatte


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab gerade nen neuen Askari Katalog bekommen.
Die haben aufgerüstet.
Preston, Fox, Fox Matrix sind dazu gekommen. Bin aber noch am blättern.


----------



## Tricast

Das Beste was die haben ist die Sichel: Seite 251 Nr. 19. Habe ich so noch nirgends wo anders gesehen; besitze eine seit jahren und möchte sie nicht missen.

GURU ist auch dabei, dafür aber Drennan raus.


----------



## Inni

4 von den und 2kleine sind es geworden. Zur Montage schreib ich dann nochwas


----------



## Inni

FF Pickermontage:
Also wenn ich nur ein kleines Gewicht (in Deinem Fall die Schrotbleie, bei mir ein Birnenblei) dran habe ist alles schick.

Mit Futterkorb hatte ich dann doch wieder Vertüdelungen (Vorfach legt sich um den Seitenarm). Der Futterkorb ist original einseitig auf gehangen (der Rechte auf dem Bild). Ich habe dann den Gummi entfernt und mit Gartendraht einen Bügel mittig gemacht (der linke). So rotiert der Korb nicht so beim/nach dem Einholen. Sp ist es besser. Vorher brauchte der Korb nur ein kleinen Impuls und schon drehte der los.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab gerade nen neuen Askari Katalog bekommen.
> Die haben aufgerüstet.
> Preston, Fox, Fox Matrix sind dazu gekommen. Bin aber noch am blättern.



Die haben das Plus-Sortiment schon seit Anfang 2018 im Angebot. Die bauen das auch weiter aus, bis die letzten Online-Shops beerdigt sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> FF Pickermontage:
> Also wenn ich nur ein kleines Gewicht (in Deinem Fall die Schrotbleie, bei mir ein Birnenblei) dran habe ist alles schick.
> 
> Mit Futterkorb hatte ich dann doch wieder Vertüdelungen (Vorfach legt sich um den Seitenarm). Der Futterkorb ist original einseitig auf gehangen (der Rechte auf dem Bild). Ich habe dann den Gummi entfernt und mit Gartendraht einen Bügel mittig gemacht (der linke). So rotiert der Korb nicht so beim/nach dem Einholen. Sp ist es besser. Vorher brauchte der Korb nur ein kleinen Impuls und schon drehte der los.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318810



Das Problem mit einseitigen Körben hast du immer an Seitenarmen. Ich hatte mal Tests gemacht, selbst wenn sich das Vorfach an den Seitenarm schmiegt, löst es sich im Wurf durch den Klipp. Im Absinken rödelt es sich auch frei. Haut im Regelfall alles hin, lediglich in der Strömung gibt es Probleme, weil sich die Stopper an den Korb drehen. Da schaue ich noch nach Lösungen. Im Prinzip funktioniert aber alles zu 99% wie es soll.

Ich suche ja schon nach langen Stoppern ( 5 Zentimeter etwa) mit 0,06 Millimeter Innendurchmesser, leider gibt es sowas nicht. Würde dann den Arm immer gut abstehen lassen. Nen richtig fester Stopper würde auch etwas schwerere Körbe zulassen, bei der Montage ist nämlich mit gefüllten 20 Gramm Futterkörben Schluss.


----------



## rustaweli

@Xianeli

Danke für's Bild. Ja, solche hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Auch schöne kleine Birnenbleie. Ansehliche Tellerbleie suche ich jedoch vergeblich. Bis auf ein paar, welche mir optisch aber überhaupt nicht zusagten.


----------



## Inni

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich suche ja schon nach langen Stoppern ( 5 Zentimeter etwa) mit 0,06 Millimeter Innendurchmesser, leider gibt es sowas nicht. Würde dann den Arm immer gut abstehen lassen. Nen richtig fester Stopper würde auch etwas schwerere Körbe zulassen, bei der Montage ist nämlich mit gefüllten 20 Gramm Futterkörben Schluss.



Nicht 5cm, aber bei 2,-€/600Stk vertretbar :
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/600-...expid=36ce799b-c34b-4e95-a9f9-90544e82a583-21 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Problem mit einseitigen Körben hast du immer an Seitenarmen. Ich hatte mal Tests gemacht, selbst wenn sich das Vorfach an den Seitenarm schmiegt, löst es sich im Wurf durch den Klipp. Im Absinken rödelt es sich auch frei. Haut im Regelfall alles hin, lediglich in der Strömung gibt es Probleme, weil sich die Stopper an den Korb drehen. Da schaue ich noch nach Lösungen. Im Prinzip funktioniert aber alles zu 99% wie es soll.



Es gibt 2 Szenarien: 
1.) Ich hatte 2x Vertüdelung um die Stopper nach dem raus holen. Also offensichtlich schon so abgelegt. Da musste ich bisschen entfitzen. 
Wenn ich mein Junior so zum Jugendangeln los schicke nimmt der die Schere. Bzw eine andere Rute. Zum Knoten ist er dann zu faul und Entfitzen mag der wie der Vampir den Knoblauch. .... Das muss besser gehen. Ich probier noch mehr Stopper. Hab ja eine Chinaladung da.
2.) Wenn ich den Korb an der Rute, nach dem raus holen oder vor dem Wurf, baumeln hatte, leiert sich das Vorfach ein, da der Korb eine Drall hatte. Hier meintest Du ja das es sich löst, wenn der Korb in den Clip fliegt. Muss ich genauer beobachten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Nicht 5cm, aber bei 2,-€/600Stk vertretbar
> 
> Es gibt 2 Szenarien:
> 1.) Ich hatte 2x Vertüdelung um die Stopper nach dem raus holen. Also offensichtlich schon so abgelegt. Da musste ich bisschen entfitzen.
> Wenn ich mein Junior so zum Jugendangeln los schicke nimmt der die Schere. Bzw eine andere Rute. Zum Knoten ist er dann zu faul und Entfitzen mag der wie der Vampir den Knoblauch. .... Das muss besser gehen. Ich probier noch mehr Stopper. Hab ja eine Chinaladung da.
> 2.) Wenn ich den Korb an der Rute, nach dem raus holen oder vor dem Wurf, baumeln hatte, leiert sich das Vorfach ein, da der Korb eine Drall hatte. Hier meintest Du ja das es sich löst, wenn der Korb in den Clip fliegt. Muss ich genauer beobachten.



Diese Stopper nutze ich seit 2 Jahren. 

Das Klippen hat den Vorteil, das sich die Montage immer strecken muss. Du siehst den Köder beim Aufprall eindeutig, wir Pickern ja nur auf kurzen Distanzen. Du hast dann immer Gewissheit, da alles richtig liegt. Generell kann sich immer mal was eindrehen, die Schnüre sind ja auch verdammt dünn. Beim Feedern musst du diese "Kröte" weniger Schlucken, wenn 0,20 Millimeter fette Mono auf der Spule sitzen. Die Schnur darf insofern auch nicht zu weich sein, sonst neigt sie ohnehin zum Drall. Wirbel fehlt ja auch, daher vorsichtig sein.

Die Montage wird niemals verhindern können, das sich Schnur verdreht, wenn alles flexibel, leicht, ohne Wirbel etc. bleiben soll, da muss man sich meiner Meinung nach mit Arrangieren. Allerdings hatte ich noch nie wirkliche derbste Verhedderungen. Wirf mal in den Klipp, dann dürfte alles glatt laufen.


----------



## Inni

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Minf...expid=d100917d-bbef-4fa4-b249-73a13032ba30-38 

Was das denn, für ein Seitenarm?


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



> Kann mir jemand verraten, ob Schleien starke Kämpfer sind?



Subjektiv geurteilt würde ich sagen, für die Größe ja.

Wobei sie meiner Erfahrungen nach keine längeren Runs hinlegen, sondern eher kurze Sprint, Haken schlagen und auch gerne mal versuchen ins Kraut zu flüchten.

Kann in anderen Gewässern natürlich wieder anders sein.


----------



## fishhawk

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Subjektiv geurteilt würde ich sagen, für die Größe ja.
> 
> Wobei sie meiner Erfahrungen nach keine längeren Runs hinlegen, sondern eher kurze Sprints, Haken schlagen und auch gerne mal versuchen ins Kraut zu flüchten.
> 
> Kann in anderen Gewässern natürlich wieder anders sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Was das denn, für ein Seitenarm?



Das ist nur nen Montagebild vom Sommer, wo ich mit der Stippe Winkelpickern war.


----------



## Inni

Ich meine den gewinkelten Stopper in dem Ali-Link


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Ich meine den gewinkelten Stopper in dem Ali-Link



Ach Gott, Sorry! Ich mache immer 5 Dinge gleichzeitig, da verpennt man sowas. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, der Winkel ist ja für eine Montage recht unvorteilhaft. Könnte was für 2 Haken an einem Rig sein. Die Asiaten sind ja etwas anders zum Angeln eingestellt. Dürfen im Wettkampf nicht füttern, daher dann mehrere Haken und solche Sachen.


----------



## Xianeli

@rustaweli 

Mit Tellerbleien kann ich leider nicht dienen. Da fällt mir jetzt nichts ein was optisch ansprechend wäre.


Soooo... 110 € für 3 Nächte Holland direkt am Wasser. Puhh vielleicht doch übernächstes Wochenende verreisen ? Mal mit der besseren Hälfte sprechen. Vermute aber das es bis dahin zugefroren sein könnte.


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die haben das Plus-Sortiment schon seit Anfang 2018 im Angebot. Die bauen das auch weiter aus, bis die letzten Online-Shops beerdigt sind.


Ich hab mir den auch mal als testweise bestellt.
Feststellung einer angelfremden Person: "Und ich dachte schon unsere Kataloge mit Miniatur-Zügen bieten 17 mal das Gleiche nur mit anderem Namen an." 

Zum Gewässer: Wollte dort heute vorbei, nach der Arbeit. Der Himmel war zwar bewölkt. Aber als Regenwahrscheinlichkeit standen 12% an, daher ohne großartige Kleidung los - halt nach der Arbeit. Als ich an der Abbiegung zum Ortsteil war, der am Altarm liegt, fing es an nur so zu schütten. Sturzartiger Regenfall.
Nächster Anlauf nach Möglichkeit dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Krasser primärer Planungsfehler: Es muss immer alles mit, was vor Hochsommer-Starksonne bis Regenguß u. Eisregen schützt  Auch für die Taschen und so ... und Jahreszeiten gibt es aktuell ja eher weniger.

Im Auto geht das ja eigentlich auch ganz gut, ich bevorzuge inzwischen auch dafür die blauen Sammeltaschen von IKEA.

Der Watangler braucht sowieso mindestens nochmal eine extra.


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Krasser primärer Planungsfehler: Es muss immer alles mit, was vor Hochsommer-Starksonne bis Regenguß u. Eisregen schützt  Auch für die Taschen und so ... und Jahreszeiten gibt es aktuell ja eher weniger.
> 
> Im Auto geht das ja eigentlich auch ganz gut, ich bevorzuge inzwischen auch dafür die blauen Sammeltaschen von IKEA.
> 
> Der Watangler braucht sowieso mindestens nochmal eine extra.



So geplant war die ganze Geschichte gar nicht. Hab nur auf den Wetterbericht geschaut, gedacht: Passt, kannst es ja mal versuchen.
Ist okay wenn auch mal nicht alles nach Plan verläuft. Ich werds überleben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Wettergott ist eben oft ein rechter Wetterteufel.  
Man sichtet allertollstes Wetter, man ist am Wasser und legt los, die Fische fangen an zu beißen wie im Paradies ... und dann kommt einmal kurz ein krasser Wolkenbruch - und man ist nass bis auf die Haut. Auch der Rucksack, Rutenfutteral, man muss ausgießen ... und nach Hause zum aufwärmen und trocknen, so man denn in erreichbarer Nähe hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wobei ein wenig "wetter" auch schön für's Ambiente sein kann. Der schneeregen der den Fang meines Erweckungsdöbels begleitet hat unterstreicht in meiner Erinnerung den Triumph.


----------



## Minimax

Ihr Götter,
das ist ja eine richtige Ukelrenaissance, ein Tag und ich hab völlig den Überblick verloren! Ich kann also nur summarisch Danke für die vielen Beiträge -da war irgendwas mit Tellerbleien, da könnt ich dank eines sehr freundlichen und großzügigen Ükelbruder was beitragen- jedenfalls cool was hier abläuft! Und Petri denen die am Wasser waren, ich glaub Inni und Rustaman acu, oder?
Herzlich euer überforderter
Minmax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Yo, gib ma wer bei Google "keine Bisse" ein. Was kommt auf der 1 in euren Ergebnissen?! (testphase/need info)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn ich die richtigen Bekleidungspelze+Schalen über mir habe, sehe ich das auch vollkommen gelassen, gar amüsiert ob der Einsamkeit u. Ruhe rundherum  
Zumal nach dem Regen oder sogar bei leichtem Dauerregen die Fische, Räuber wie Nichträuber, gerne loslegen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ihr Götter,
> das ist ja eine richtige Ukelrenaissance, ein Tag und ich hab völlig den Überblick verloren! Ich kann also nur summarisch Danke für die vielen Beiträge
> Herzlich euer überforderter
> Minmax


Ist Dir auch schon aufgefallen?  
Zumal die Threads nun auch noch anfangen zu kalben ...

Meine Weissagung: Modernes Forum-Dasein bekommt ein Youtube-Massen-Hochfrequenz-Endlos-Problem ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo, gib ma wer bei Google "keine Bisse" ein. Was kommt auf der 1 in euren Ergebnissen?! (testphase/need info)


Du bist aber gerade nur auf Platz-2  

kann sich ja sekündlich ändern


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos Tellerblei!
@rustaweli du könntest gekaufte lackieren (Pulverbeschichtung?) Oder, was unglaublich cool wäre, Bleiformen kaufen, anpassen (Monogramm in Fraktur?) und wunderschöne Unikate fischen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bist aber gerade nur auf Platz-2
> 
> kann sich ja sekündlich ändern



Alles gut, das ist auch Googles tick Suchergebnisse Regional je nach Abfrage einzustufen. Prinzipiell hat der Artikel eine Standzeit dank komplett neuer URL von Null. Sitzt also in baldiger Zukunft bombenfest auf der 1. Ich hab ja noch richtige viele Potentiale. Am Schreiben liebt es nicht, ich muss Link Juice aufbauen und ein Allgemein den Pagerank für Google verbessern.

Die Info lässt zumindest hoffen, das alles jetzt sattelfest Richtung Top 5 geht.


----------



## Andal

Kugelblei - Hammer - Tellerblei, Würfelblei, was immer du hingeklopft bekommts...


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Tellerblei!
> @rustaweli du könntest gekaufte lackieren (Pulverbeschichtung?) Oder, was unglaublich cool wäre, Bleiformen kaufen, anpassen (Monogramm in Fraktur?) und wunderschöne Unikate fischen.


Oder du machst es wie wir alle, und versiehst Golddublonen mit einer Öse und malst sie schwarz an. Klappt prima.


----------



## Andal

...keltische Regenbogentöpfchen trudeln herzallerliebst auf den Grund.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Kugelblei - Hammer - Tellerblei, Würfelblei, was immer du hingeklopft bekommts...


Das ^ ist eine tolle Bleieigenschaft, beim Austarieren von Ruten wieder gefunden:
Läßt sich klopfen, extrem formen und umformen, gut spalten, einschneiden etc.
Schwieriger wird es mit dem Durchbohren. Einfacher ist es oft ein  Öhr aus Draht mit Überstand anzuwickeln und einzuklopfen, wenn man nicht gerade neu gießen will. Das ist eine weitere schöne Option.


----------



## Andal

...und so ein 10 cm Stück von einer Eisenbahnschiene ist der ideale Amboss.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...und so ein 10 cm Stück von einer Eisenbahnschiene ist der ideale Amboss.


Und ein sehr zuverlässiges und außergewöhnliches Grundblei


----------



## Andal

Das bleibt dir aber auch garantiert in jedem deutschen Fluss liegen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

erstmal haben das 10cm Stück vor dem Versenken, einfach so raussägen aus ICE Strecken ist mehrfach ungünstig ...


----------



## Minimax

Hier, schaut mal, dieses feine Konvolut an ganz feinen Bleilein hat mir ein wunderbarer Mensch aus unserer Mitte diese Woche geschickt (und noch weit mehr, aber das muss ich mal gesondert vorstellen):





Da sind einige Schätzchen dabei, zumal feine tellerbleie -jedenfalls für mich- schwer zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> erstmal haben das 10cm Stück vor dem Versenken, einfach so raussägen aus ICE Strecken ist mehrfach ungünstig ...


Säge von Sandvik und vorher den Arm stählen. Dann zügig das Werkzeug bewegen...!


----------



## rustaweli

@Minimax 
Danke! Dachte schon so Mancher verliert sich gerade in der Drift von Spott und Häme.
So was meinte ich, sind schön anzusehen!


----------



## Andal

Solche kleinen Tellerchen fische ich sehr gerne, wenn es leise hergehen soll. Die klatschen bei Weitem nicht so aufs Wasser und bleiben bei Strömung gut liegen.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Dachte schon so Mancher verliert sich gerade in der Drift von Spott und Häme.



Bitte denk so was nicht! Dér durchschnittliche Ükel hat die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne eines Hundewelpen. Wir sind auch genauso
süß wie Hundewelpen (sagt Mrs. Minimax).
Hier gibt es selten milden Spott, Häme aber hat keinen Platz unter uns.
Wenn dir mal ein Post spanisch vorkommt, dann musst Du es gleich sagen, und dann wird
jedes Missverständnis aus der Welt geschafft,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Da sind einige Schätzchen dabei, zumal feine tellerbleie -jedenfalls für mich- schwer zu bekommen sind.


Wenn Die alle mit ans Wasser alleine nur zum auprobieren schleppen willst, merkst du auch den Nachteil von (Groß-)Blei und wie schwer die sind


----------



## Minimax

Gesamtgewicht des Konvoluts entspricht etwa drei Karpfenbleien.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hört sich noch tragbar an ...
Aber damit ziehst Du doch nicht alleine los, oder? 

Weobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich da mit dem Bleivorrat/-auswahl erst richtig die Lust verloren habe beim Brandungsangeln (200g p.Stk). 
Und zudem die Winz-Dorsche und Winzling-Platten auch immer spaßloser erschienen ...


----------



## Minimax

Für meine normale Lausbuben Angelei am Flüsschen hab ich buchstäblich ne Handvoll verschiedener Bleilein von 5-18 g nach einem komplexen System in meinen verschiedenen Taschen verteilt. Zwar finde ich nie genau das Blei was ich haben will, aber irgendeins ist immer in der Westentasche. Für alles andere gibt's SSG schrot.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist ganz klar angewandte opportunistische Chaostheorie (bzw. Bewältigungspraxis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


Ich arbeite da schon länger an einer Variante, dem gezielten probabilistischen Spam.

Z.B. Kugelschreiber, massenweise günstige Kugelschreiber kaufen, hunderte, und überall verteilen. Klappt wirklich  , man findet endlich einen auch im Haushalt, wenn man einen braucht.

Bei Angelgerät ist es aufgrund der natürlichen Konzentration auf eine Person bei mir einfacher, da braucht man nicht soviel stapeln.
Die heilige Vier!
4x das gleiche oder gleichwertige an Rute,Rolle,Kunstköder,Kescher etc. scheint schon zu reichen!


----------



## Minimax

Ich fang ja auch nie genau die FIschlis die ich haben will, aber irgendeins fang ich immer!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schönes Thema hattet Ihr hier mit Posen angeschnitten. Das Auge ist ja bekanntlich mit. Gilt selbiges bei Euch auch für Grundbleie, oder nehmt Ihr da einfach den Standart? Hatte gestern mal nach formschönen Grundbleien gesucht von um die 5-25 Gramm rum, jedoch erfolglos.



Also ich liebe ja die Arlesey-Bombs von Dinsmores, die fliegen gefühlt endlos und (im Rahmen meiner Wurfkünste) auch deutlich präziser als „Flat Bombs” (Tellerbleie).
Meine älteren Bestände an Dinsmores Bombs (falls Du im www suchst: auch die Bezeichnung „Sinkers” oder „Sinker Pack” ist gängig) sind mir noch lieber als kürzlich gekaufte. 
Hier ist ein Info-Link: https://www.dinsmores.co.uk/viewsubcategory/?subId=44





Das Foto vom Inhalt meiner linken Hosentasche hab ich schon mal gepostet.
Die schlanken Arlesey-Bombs sieht man mittig, im runden und eckigen Plastikdöschen.
Die eleganteren der Tellerbleie sind ebenfalls von Dinsmores, die häßlichen hingegen No-Name-Ware.


----------



## Minimax

Gut das Du es nochmal zeigts. Gibt's ne Bezugsquelle für die mittigen Arleseys? Ich pflichte @rustaweli übrigens bei, ich finde schöne Bleie -unabhängig von der Funktion- auch besser. Ich denke manchmal an ne Pulverlackaktion, um die manchmal saumäßigen Angelladen Birnen hübscher zu gestalten.


----------



## geomas

^ die Arlesey-Bombs von Disnmores hat fast jeder britische Angelshop. Viele von denen versenden auch nach D (oder bei ebay die Suche auf „Europa” setzen. Man muß dann nur die Versandkosten und -bedingungen im Auge behalten.).
Deutsche Läden, die die führen, hab ich jetzt nicht parat.

Die Mini-Tellerbleie (3,5 und 7 gr) nehm ich auch ganz gerne.


----------



## geomas

@ Inni: Petri zu Deinem Fischzug. Sieht gut aus, Dein Hausgewässer. Nicht zu idyllisch (sowas ist mir immer suspekt).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Arlesey-Bombs von Disnmores hat fast jeder britische Angelshop..



einundzwanzig, zweiundzwanzig... ordering spree!


----------



## geomas

Die Arlesey-Bombs (und normale Bombs + Flat Bombs), die ich vor ca. 8 oder 10 Jahren im UK erstanden habe, gefallen mir noch etwas besser als die heute verkauften Teile.
Die alten (ebenfalls Non-Toxic, verpackt in winzigen Plastikschachteln) glänzten dunkel, aber nicht zu auffällig. 
Die neuen (als Blister-verpackte „Packs”) sind etwas matter und evtl. ganz minimal größer als ihre Vorfahren. 
Vielleicht passen die von Zeit zu Zeit die Legierung an.


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo, gib ma wer bei Google "keine Bisse" ein. Was kommt auf der 1 in euren Ergebnissen?! (testphase/need info)


"Bettwanzen-Symptome". Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das das Ergebnis ist, dass du hören wolltest, oder? 



geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Arlesey-Bombs von Disnmores hat fast jeder britische Angelshop. Viele von denen versenden auch nach D (oder bei ebay die Suche auf „Europa” setzen. Man muß dann nur die Versandkosten und -bedingungen im Auge behalten.).
> Deutsche Läden, die die führen, hab ich jetzt nicht parat.
> 
> Die Mini-Tellerbleie (3,5 und 7 gr) nehm ich auch ganz gerne.


Na mal sehen wie lange der Zauber noch anhält. Also...mit Dingen aus englischen Angelläden mal eben nach Europa.
Bezeichnend, dass kurz vorm Brexit auf einmal die ganzen teilweise toll aussehenden britischen Angelmarken auf unseren Markt gespült kommen.
Ironie des Schicksals.


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Herrlich, genau auf den Punkt ins Schwarze getroffen. Allerbesten Dank dafür! Werde mir auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig einen entsprechenden Vorrat anlegen. Auch die Back Lead Bulks haben optisch was. Da macht die Angelei doch gleich noch mehr Freude. Seh mich schon im Morgentau am Fluss, Nebelschwaden ziehen, die Sonne steigt auf, Vögel zwitschern, das Wasser zeigt erste Aktivitäten, ne Futterschleuder, Teig und Brot. Im Hinterkopf die treffliche Betitelung von Minimax als "Lausbubenangelei" runden das alles herrlichst ab. 
Lenz - ich warte...


----------



## Xianeli

https://www.angelhaack.de/specialis...rbe-und-bleie/1318/preston-distance-bomb-blei

Sind auch Arlesey Bombs. Dürften aber etwas teurer ausfallen. Beginnen aber auch erst ab 15g


----------



## Inni

geomas schrieb:


> @ Inni: Petri zu Deinem Fischzug. Sieht gut aus, Dein Hausgewässer. Nicht zu idyllisch (sowas ist mir immer suspekt).


Ein kleiner Fluss der sich hier durch die Auen schlängelt. Im oberen Teil grüne Strecke mit Forellen. Unten, da wo ich saß ist rechts ein Wehr, daher staut es sich da ruhig an. Da gibt es auch gute Durschschnittskarpfen, Hecht, Zander, Weissfisch. Wenn ein 65er Karpfen da in Aktion gerät hat man zu tun das er nicht in die Wurzeln der Bäume verschwindet. Dazwischen ist eine typische Döbelstrecke. In Durchschnittsgrößen von allem etwas dabei. Monster darf man nicht erwarten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Liebe Gemeinde - kann mir wer Tipps zum Nase angeln geben? Rein vom Habitat her sollte meine Fuldastrecke Nasen beherbergen nur bisher hatte ich nicht mal zufallsfänge. Wie kann man die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Nasen erhöhen?


----------



## Inni

Ich hatte Nasen bisher nur beim Angeln mit kleinen Gummifischen bis 10cm. Beim feedern/stippen noch nix


----------



## geomas

@ rustaweli: Hier https://www.amateurangling.com/fishing-arlesey-bomb/ ist ein kurzer Artikel über die Nutzung von Arlesey-Bombs in Gewässern mit eher morastigem Boden. Hab die beschrieben Technik aber noch nicht versucht. Auf jeden Fall fliegen die Dinger super.
Und das Geräusch beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche ist fast schon „sexy” zu nennen. Endlich kein „Plumpsangler” mehr...

@ Inni: Liest sich gut, die Beschreibung Deines Hausgewässers. Und es scheint ja auch ganz gut zu erreichen zu sein. 
Gibt einige schöne Gewässer hier, die leider auf legalem Wege nur mit viel Mühsal zu erreichen sind. Ohne Fleiß kein Preis (Pardon!).


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde - kann mir wer Tipps zum Nase angeln geben? Rein vom Habitat her sollte meine Fuldastrecke Nasen beherbergen nur bisher hatte ich nicht mal zufallsfänge. Wie kann man die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Nasen erhöhen?



Hab noch nie eine Nase gesehen. Auf den Videos eines ganz gut gemachten YT-Kanals aus Tschechien werden die regelmäßig erbeutet, allerdings fast immer im Mix mit anderen Cypriniden. Irgendwelche Nasen-Geheimtipps konnte ich den Videos nicht entnehmen. Liegt evtl. an den fehlenden Tschechisch-Kenntnissen meinerseits.
Hier sind ein paar Links, falls Du Zeit hast:











Und nein, den Monty-Python-Sketch zum Thema „Nase” enthalte ich der Ükel-Gemeidne vor ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

Sie sollen gerne beim trotten mit Brot gefangen werden. Mit ner 9m Bolo könnte ich in die Hauptströmung kommen aber sonst brauche ich wohl ne wathose um mit der Pin in der flussmitte zu fischen


----------



## Xianeli

Zum Nasenangeln gab es mal ein Video vom Anglerboard. Bin noch unterwegs und guck gleich mal nach


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde - kann mir wer Tipps zum Nase angeln geben? Rein vom Habitat her sollte meine Fuldastrecke Nasen beherbergen nur bisher hatte ich nicht mal zufallsfänge. Wie kann man die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Nasen erhöhen?








Ging doch auf die schnelle


Die Sonne ballert heute so schön aufs Wasser... vielleicht schaffe ich es ja heute Mittag mal für 2 Std ans Wasser. Bei dem Wetter lässt sich bestimmt der ein oder andere Fisch verhaften. Richtig angenehm warm in der Sonne


----------



## TobBok

Nasen sind Aufwuchsfresser, richtig?
Es mag sich abenteuerlich anhören, aber:
In einigen Flüssen und Seen in Florida sind sogenannte Harnisch-Antennenwelse eine invasive Art.
Die fressen zwar wie Nase auch in der Natur Larven etc, aber reagieren auf angeköderte Insektenlarven etc eher argwöhnisch, verlieren aber alle Vorsicht, wenn ihnen quasi ihre Hauptnahrung, also was pflanzliches vors Gesicht schwimmt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Nasen als vorsichtige Fische auch so reagieren.
Hört sich vllt blöd an, aber ich würd einfach mal versuchen irgendwie Algen als Köder einzusetzen.
Könnte zwar schwer werden, dass am Haken zu befestigen....wer weiß.


----------



## Xianeli

@Professor Tinca







Danke alles angekommen heute. Nix mit Montag 

Wer weiß, vielleicht darf ich sie ja heute schon ausführen bei dem Bomben Wetter

Sehr sehr feines Stöckchen, gefällt mir


----------



## Kochtopf

Sind rußnasen vergleichbar vom angeln her?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> 
> 
> Danke alles angekommen heute. Nix mit Montag
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht darf ich sie ja heute schon ausführen bei dem Bomben Wetter
> 
> Sehr sehr feines Stöckchen, gefällt mir



Das ging ja echt schnell!

Fein.


----------



## Xianeli

Ich meine schon. Sind zwar verschiedene Fische ab der die Methode ist die gleiche


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind rußnasen vergleichbar vom angeln her?


Pflanzliche Nahrung spielt im Gegensatz zur Nase eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Snâsh

Hi, verfolge euren Thread auch dauerhaft und habe viel Spaß dabei, obwohl ich eher zu den Spinnanglern zähle.
Habe in einer Facebook-Gruppe eine gemeldete Nase von 67cm auf Gufi gesehen. Wir mussten den Fänger erst einmal Aufklären was er da gefangen hatte


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für die Info aber ich glaube für mich nicht ganz zielführend (Hmmmm Köfi?)


----------



## TobBok

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hi, verfolge euren Thread auch dauerhaft und habe viel Spaß dabei, obwohl ich eher zu den Spinnanglern zähle.
> Habe in einer Facebook-Gruppe eine gemeldete Nase von 67cm auf Gufi gesehen. Wir mussten den Fänger erst einmal Aufklären was er da gefangen hatte


Kann mir vorstellen, dass das nicht so ungewöhnlich ist.
Hab schon öfter gelesen, dass grade kapitale Friedfische oft Opportunisten sind.
Was vors Maul schwimmt, wird mitgenommen. Hab auch schon Brassen auf Videos gesehen, die einen verkeilten Jighead mit GuFi aufgesammelt haben und so nicht nur sich selbst gehakt haben, sondern auch gleich noch die Montage des Spinnanglers vorm Abriss gerettet haben.


----------



## Xianeli

Genau Sry, der Köder ist ein anderer. 

Heute hat sich erledigt mit angeln, morgen sieht es besser aus. Muss heute auf die Kinder aufpassen. Morgen ist aber auch Sonne Pur gemeldet. 

Kann ich ja heute gucken ob es noch Maden in der Gegend gibt


----------



## hanzz

Habe viele Nasenvideos auf YT gesehen. Eigentlich wird gefeedert. Beim Futter wird meiner Meinung nach auch nichts selektives eingesetzt.
Nachdem ich meine erste Nase beim Barben angeln gefangen hab, dachte ich auch mal daran, sie gezielt zu befischen. Ist bisher leider nichts draus geworden. 
Glaube es ist sehr schwierig da selektiv zu angeln.
Wie ja schon erwähnt, schnubbeln sie gerne Algen weg. 
Gab da mal einen Tip im Blinker. 
Algen in Gelantine
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/friedfischangeln/angeltipps/steckbrief-nase/


----------



## geomas

^ Algen in Gelatine? Interessant. Ideen muß der Mensh haben...
Da fällt mir die gefrorene Hanfbombe ein (erinner mich nur dunkel, muß mal im Sammelordner Angelpraxis nachschauen).


----------



## Xianeli

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Algen in Gelatine? Interessant. Ideen muß der Mensh haben...
> Da fällt mir die gefrorene Hanfbombe ein (erinner mich nur dunkel, muß mal im Sammelordner Angelpraxis nachschauen).



https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/karpfenangeln/tipps-mit-partikelkoedern-anfuettern

Die hier ? Selbst getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## geomas

Was mir gerade unangenehm aufstößt ist fehlendes Wissen über Weißfische, die in meiner Ecke nicht ganz alltäglich sind. 
Die Zope mal als Beispiel genannt. 

Der Fischatlas auf Fischfauna-online ist leider offline.

@Minimax - hattest Du nicht mal einen richtig guten Online-Fischatlas (Verbreitungsgebiete) genannt?


----------



## geomas

Xianeli schrieb:


> https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/karpfenangeln/tipps-mit-partikelkoedern-anfuettern
> 
> Die hier ? Selbst getestet und für gut befunden



Danke! Ja, so in etwa. Die in dem alten Print-Artikel gezeigten Partikel-Eisbomben waren noch mal deutlich größer.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir gerade unangenehm aufstößt ist fehlendes Wissen über Weißfische, die in meiner Ecke nicht ganz alltäglich sind.
> Die Zope mal als Beispiel genannt.
> 
> Der Fischatlas auf Fischfauna-online ist leider offline.
> 
> @Minimax - hattest Du nicht mal einen richtig guten Online-Fischatlas (Verbreitungsgebiete) genannt?



Ja, da gibt´s einiges
Natürlich wieder in den Tiefen des Boards verlorengegangen
Hier mal was ich auf Die Schnelle erinnert habe:

Hessen, Papierbuch, kostenpflichtig:
https://umwelt.hessen.de/umwelt-natur/wasser/fischerei-hessen/atlas-der-fische-hessens

Sachsen-Anhalt, PDF, frei:
https://mule.sachsen-anhalt.de/land...-in-sachsen-anhalt/fischerei/fischartenatlas/

Brandenburg, Papierbuch, kostenpflichtig:
http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/de-de/veröffentlichungen/bestellformulare/fischeinbrandenburg.aspx

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, nur Online Gewässerverzeichnis aber mit Kartenfunktion und Fischarten:
https://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/w...ge:/adress:demmin/distance:5/lat:/lon:#search

Baden-Würrtemberg, Papierbuch, kostenpflichtig:
https://www.schriften.lazbw-kurs.de/product_info.php?products_id=79

Sachsen, Papierbuch, kostenpflichtig:
https://publikationen.sachsen.de/bdb/artikel/13442

Es gibt bestimmt noch ähnliches mehr für andere Bundesländer -für Bayern und Niedersachsen hab ich aber auf die Schnelle nix vergleichbares
gefunden- ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich das entsprechende Buch für sein Revier zu bestellen, ich habs für Brandenburg, es ist mein wichtigstes
Angelbuch. Vielleicht kann man die Liste ja für weitere Ländle fortführen?
Im freien Sachsen-Anhalt PDF findet man aber auch schon gute Beschreibungen zur Biolologie und Lebensweise der einzelnen Arten.

Zur Nase sagt mein schlaues Buch z.B. Das man ihr Vorkommen  (die in Brandenburg keine Rolle spielt) auch an den "typischen Kratzspuren"
die die Fische bei ihrer Art der Nahrungsaufnahme mit ihren hornigen Lippen an Kies, Steinen und Spundwänden hinterlassen, erschliessen kann.

herzlich Euer Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Danke! Das LAV-MV Gewässerverzeichnis ist praktisch, aber in einigen Punkten ungenau.

Hab mich schon durch amtliche Publikationen gewühlt (gibt ne Tonne davon als PDF), ist leider nicht so komfortabel wie der ehemalige Fischatlas auf Fischfauna-Online.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax : Danke! Das LAV-MV Gewässerverzeichnis ist praktisch, aber in einigen Punkten ungenau.
> 
> Hab mich schon durch amtliche Publikationen gewühlt (gibt ne Tonne davon als PDF), ist leider nicht so komfortabel wie der ehemalige Fischatlas auf Fischfauna-Online.


Ja, da gibt's einiges -empfehlenswertes ruhig verlinken.
Fischfauna-Online war praktisch, aber das war ja leider vorwiegend ne Dichtekartierung und nicht gewässergenau- deshalb finde ich diese Atlanten mit Punktgenauer Kartierung ja so super. Bei dem Sachsen Anhalt Buch und den freien Probeseiten Hessen kann man erahnen was das für ein mächtiges Recherchetool ist. So konnte ich seinerzeit Döbel, Forelle und Quappe finden und schliesslich fangen. Dieses Jahr hoffe ich auf Hasel und Äsche.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für die Links Minimax! Ich war unfähig das Büchlein zu finden und du hast Licht in meine triste Amtsstube gebracht.
Jetzt heisst es bestellen und warten


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, da gibt´s einiges
> Natürlich wieder in den Tiefen des Boards verlorengegangen
> Hier mal was ich auf Die Schnelle erinnert habe:
> 
> Hessen, Papierbuch, kostenpflichtig:
> https://umwelt.hessen.de/umwelt-natur/wasser/fischerei-hessen/atlas-der-fische-hessens
> 
> Sachsen-Anhalt, PDF, frei:
> https://mule.sachsen-anhalt.de/land...-in-sachsen-anhalt/fischerei/fischartenatlas/
> 
> Brandenburg, Papierbuch, kostenpflichtig:
> http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/de-de/veröffentlichungen/bestellformulare/fischeinbrandenburg.aspx
> 
> Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, nur Online Gewässerverzeichnis aber mit Kartenfunktion und Fischarten:
> https://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/w...ge:/adress:demmin/distance:5/lat:/lon:#search
> 
> Baden-Würrtemberg, Papierbuch, kostenpflichtig:
> https://www.schriften.lazbw-kurs.de/product_info.php?products_id=79
> 
> Sachsen, Papierbuch, kostenpflichtig:
> https://publikationen.sachsen.de/bdb/artikel/13442
> 
> Es gibt bestimmt noch ähnliches mehr für andere Bundesländer -für Bayern und Niedersachsen hab ich aber auf die Schnelle nix vergleichbares
> gefunden- ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich das entsprechende Buch für sein Revier zu bestellen, ich habs für Brandenburg, es ist mein wichtigstes
> Angelbuch. Vielleicht kann man die Liste ja für weitere Ländle fortführen?
> Im freien Sachsen-Anhalt PDF findet man aber auch schon gute Beschreibungen zur Biolologie und Lebensweise der einzelnen Arten.
> 
> Zur Nase sagt mein schlaues Buch z.B. Das man ihr Vorkommen  (die in Brandenburg keine Rolle spielt) auch an den "typischen Kratzspuren"
> die die Fische bei ihrer Art der Nahrungsaufnahme mit ihren hornigen Lippen an Kies, Steinen und Spundwänden hinterlassen, erschliessen kann.
> 
> herzlich Euer Minimax




Danke! Das Brandenburg-Büchlein ist schon bestellt. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, da gibt's einiges -empfehlenswertes ruhig verlinken.
> Fischfauna-Online war praktisch, aber das war ja leider vorwiegend ne Dichtekartierung und nicht gewässergenau- deshalb finde ich diese Atlanten mit Punktgenauer Kartierung ja so super. Bei dem Sachsen Anhalt Buch und den freien Probeseiten Hessen kann man erahnen was das für ein mächtiges Recherchetool ist. So konnte ich seinerzeit Döbel, Forelle und Quappe finden und schliesslich fangen. Dieses Jahr hoffe ich auf Hasel und Äsche.


Wenn alles klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle kann ich dich diesen Sommer zu Barbe und Äsche führen, also nur falls du zusätzliche Motivation brauchst


----------



## Minimax

Das wäre wunderbar! Barbe ist ja in Brandenburg nicht realistisch, wobei, hier wird am Ufer so manches gemunkelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir gerade unangenehm aufstößt ist fehlendes Wissen über Weißfische, die in meiner Ecke nicht ganz alltäglich sind.
> .............. einen richtig guten Online-Fischatlas (Verbreitungsgebiete) genannt?



Gibts bei dir da oben Barben oder überhauot irgendwo in MV(oder evtl. BRB)?
Hier bei mir ganz im Nordosten leider nicht und Nasen auhc nicht.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibts bei dir da oben Barben oder überhauot irgendwo in MV(oder evtl. BRB)?
> Hier bei mir ganz im Nordosten leider nicht und Nasen auhc nicht.



Barben sind in Meck-Pom komplett geschützt. Und im Großraum Rostock wüßte ich auch von keinen Vorkommen. 
In Sachen Nase muß ich noch mal in die PDFs der Ämter und Behörden abtauchen.

Dafür haben wir Aalmuttern und andere Spezies, die unseren Sportsfreunden im Süden wohl eher fremd sind ;-)


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibts bei dir da oben Barben oder überhauot irgendwo in MV(oder evtl. BRB)?
> Hier bei mir ganz im Nordosten leider nicht und Nasen auhc nicht.



Aus dem Brandenburg Fischatlas, Stand 2011:
"Im Gebiet von Neiße und Oder wird die Barbe wieder als häufig bis regelmäßig vorkommend eingeschätzt" -das hört sich sehr interessant an.
"Aktuell wurden einzelne Nasen in Oder und Elbe durch Berufsfischer nachgewiesen" -also eher nicht.

Sind natürlich beide komplett geschützt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Barben sind in Meck-Pom komplett geschützt.





Minimax schrieb:


> Sind natürlich beide komplett geschützt.



Weiß ich doch.
Es ging mir auch nicht ums Entnehmen wenn mal eine beißt.... 

Ich hätte nur gern mal in so einem Gewässer geangelt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch.
> Es ging mir auch nicht ums Entnehmen wenn mal eine beißt....
> Ich hätte nur gern mal in so einem Gewässer geangelt.



Eben, man kann dann ja Montagen und Köder so wählen, dass man diese Fischarten meidet


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mir ist gerade etwas eingefallen.

Nachdem ich vor längerer Zeit das letzte Mal selbst Würmer suchen war träumte ich einen komischen Traum und kann mir nicht erklären was mein Unterbewusstsein mir da mitteilen wollte. Vielleicht habt ihr ne Idee???

Also.....
Ich als wurmsuchender Angler lag in ferner Zukunft gemütlich in meine Grab und rottete so vor mich hin, da kam ein Rudel Würmer vobei und schrie: "Den kenne ich, der ist Angler! Auf ihn mit Gebrüll!"
Schweißgebadet wurde ich wach und hatte die zähnefletschende Meute noch vor Augen.

Seitdem kaufe ich meine Würmer immer um von ihrer Verwandtschaft nicht erkannt zu werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du mußt die Würmer entweder vor dem Aufhaken betäuben, oder ihre Fädelmethode verbessern. 

Meine Würmchen scheinen sich mit quergehakt wohler zu fühlen  , als längs aufgezogen!


----------



## Minimax

Sei unbesorgt. Ob Angler oder Petaner, Held oder Schurke, der Wurm wird sich jedem von uns früher oder später mit der gleichen liebevollen und gründlichen Aufmerksamkeit widmen.
Er kann sich Gleichmut leisten, denn letztendlich bleibt er immer, wie Poe schrieb, Sieger.

"...und die Engel stehen auf, bleich, gedrücjt
bestätigen sie den Verhalt:
"Mensch" hiess das gesehene Stück,
und "Der Wurm" war die Siegergestalt."


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Sei unbesorgt. Ob Angler oder Petaner, Held oder Schurke, der Wurm wird sich jedem von uns früher oder später mit der gleichen liebevollen und gründlichen Aufmerksamkeit widmen.
> Er kann sich Gleichmut leisten, denn letztendlich bleibt er immer, wie Poe schrieb, Sieger.



Poe kommt im Anglerboard eindeutig zu kurz.


----------



## Kochtopf

Sprach der Kormoran "nimmer meer"?


----------



## Inni

http://angelatlas-sachsen.de/
Hier kannst du oben links mit der Lupe eine Umkreissuche zu Deinem Zielfisch machen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Sei unbesorgt. Ob Angler oder Petaner, Held oder Schurke, der Wurm wird sich jedem von uns früher oder später mit der gleichen liebevollen und gründlichen Aufmerksamkeit widmen.
> Er kann sich Gleichmut leisten, denn letztendlich bleibt er immer, wie Poe schrieb, Sieger.


Manche Leuts lassen sich deswegen verbrennen, also komplett einäschern.
Alkalische Asche sowie konzentrierte Schadstoffe können die Würmer auf den Tod nicht ausstehen.  
In der wurmstabilen Urne überdauert der Inhalt auch noch Jahrtausende ...


----------



## Tobias85

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie ja schon erwähnt, schnubbeln sie gerne Algen weg.



Dann wäre es doch sinnig, sie gezielt dort zu suchen, wo vermehrt algenbewachsene Steine im Wasser zu finden sind. Also eher in etwas flacheren Bereichen und nicht unbedingt mitten im Hauptstrom.


----------



## hanzz

Oder halt wirklich mal die Gelantine Variation probieren.
Es steht viel auf dem Plan dieses Jahr


----------



## Inni

für Pfanzenfressende AQ-Fische (Welse und Buntbarsche) gibt es Futter mit Spirulina. Kann mir da Pellets am Haar/Baitband vorstellen. Man kann auch Spirulinapulver seperat kaufen und das dem Futtermix hinzufügen. Hab ich auch hier, wenn ich selbst Futter für meine AQ-Fische mache. Vielleicht ist das ein Ansatz ...


----------



## Inni

Ich habe auch Futter das wird mit heißen Wasser angemischt und wird dann Gelee


----------



## geomas

^ „Soilent Green”? Da hat aber jemand Spaß gehabt in der Futter-Firma.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 "Hauptstrom" ist ein mächtiges Wort für meine Fulle da sie gerne sehr verkrautet ist es leider so,  das quasi die gesamte Strecke ein Hotspot sein dürfte. Spirulinapulver ins Futter und dann Algengelee an den Haken könnte interessant werden. Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Mikesch

geomas schrieb:


> ^ „Soilent Green”? Da hat aber jemand Spaß gehabt in der Futter-Firma.


Gibt ja auch noch "Soilent Orange".


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade etwas eingefallen.
> 
> Nachdem ich vor längerer Zeit das letzte Mal selbst Würmer suchen war träumte ich einen komischen Traum und kann mir nicht erklären was mein Unterbewusstsein mir da mitteilen wollte. Vielleicht habt ihr ne Idee???
> 
> Also.....
> Ich als wurmsuchender Angler lag in ferner Zukunft gemütlich in meine Grab und rottete so vor mich hin, da kam ein Rudel Würmer vobei und schrie: "Den kenne ich, der ist Angler! Auf ihn mit Gebrüll!"
> Schweißgebadet wurde ich wach und hatte die zähnefletschende Meute noch vor Augen.
> 
> Seitdem kaufe ich meine Würmer immer um von ihrer Verwandtschaft nicht erkannt zu werden.


Mit meinem Abschluss in Küchenpsychologie von Hogwarts komme ich zum Ergebnis "Kastrationsängste"


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ein Ansatz. 
Angst um's gewaltige Gemächt hatte ich noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Andal

Nasen wurden noch zu meiner Sturm- und Drangzeit viel in den Innzuflüssen gefangen. Recht simpel mit treibenden Schwimmermontagen und kleinen Laubwürmern. Dann wurden die Gewässer sauberer und die Nasen weniger. Ich wüßte heute an "meiner" Rheinstrecke gar nicht, wo ich sie suchen sollte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Nasen sind für mich extrem unauffällige, wenn nicht sogar seltene Fische.
Gezielt darauf zu fischen habe ich noch nie versucht, kann mich aber an eine Gelegenheit erinnern, da hat meine Frau durch Zufall etliche gefangen.
Vor gut 20 Jahren waren wir mal irgendwo in Bayern, wo genau weiß ich gerade nicht mehr, an einem kleinen Fluß und hatten den ganzen Tag ziehmlich erfolglos geangelt.
Beim zusammenpacken lag die Posenmontage meiner Frau ganz nah am Ufer, als plötzlich Bewegung in die Sache kam.
An dieser Stelle, so 50cm vom Ufer entfernt, fing mein Weib dann ca. 3 Dutzend Fische, was wiederum einige Vereinsmitglieder auf den Plan rief, die sich das sehr interessiert anschauten.
Nach deren Aussage hatte noch Niemand in dem Gewässer so viele Nasen gefangen.. .
Daraus kann man natürlich nicht viel ableiten, aber Maden funktionieren und ich würde es im August nahe am Ufer versuchen.. .
Petri


----------



## Tobias85

Also Innis Idee mit Spirulina (oder alternativ Chlorella) finde ich gut. Ins Futter würde ich die aber nicht packen, weil doch ziemlich teuer. 

Als Gelee hätte ich auch bedenken, dass nicht genug Aroma aus dem Gelee dringt, aber vielleicht mit etwas Mehl (für die Klebkraft) und Wasser oder Ei zu einem geschmeidigen Algenteig geknetet? Der dürfte zwarnicht so lange unter Wasser halten wie Gelee, aber dafür sicher Intensiver durften.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wo ist meine Nase ? 

Ich suche nun bzw. fahnde langsam nach einer Fotosession (Cam-Download) vom letzten Mai, denn ich denke ich konnte eine schießen ...


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiB4Jqp4fffAhUINOwKHUHAAxAQFjAAegQIAxAB&url=https://www.planet-schule.de/sf/php/sendungen.php?sendung=6542&usg=AOvVaw2ESx3Mnv4yrDBA5cVuNfQP

Lohnt sich anzuschauen...


----------



## Inni

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also Innis Idee mit Spirulina (oder alternativ Chlorella) finde ich gut. Ins Futter würde ich die aber nicht packen, weil doch ziemlich teuer.
> 
> Als Gelee hätte ich auch bedenken, dass nicht genug Aroma aus dem Gelee dringt, aber vielleicht mit etwas Mehl (für die Klebkraft) und Wasser oder Ei zu einem geschmeidigen Algenteig geknetet? Der dürfte zwarnicht so lange unter Wasser halten wie Gelee, aber dafür sicher Intensiver durften.



Das Spirulinapulver riecht schon sehr stark. Die ganze Kiste, in dem ich die geschlossene Tüte mit dem Spirulinapulver aufbewahre riecht danach. Ich glaube davon brauchst Du nicht viel.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/270628518641?ViewItem=&item=270628518641  Das habe ich gekauft. Ich denke 10% zur Futtermischung reicht locker. Mehr habe ich auch nicht in mein Frostfutter für die Welse gemischt, eher eniger (Welsfrostfutter mache ich aus Fischfilet, Garnelen, Gemüse, Knoblauch, Spirulina. Das wird mit Gelantine gemischt und in Würfel portioniert eingefroren)


----------



## Kochtopf

Man  vergisst gerne dass sich die Gelantine langsam auflöst und über Stunden lockt


----------



## Tobias85

Inni schrieb:


> (Welsfrostfutter mache ich aus Fischfilet, Garnelen, Gemüse, Knoblauch, Spirulina. Das wird mit Gelantine gemischt und in Würfel portioniert eingefroren)



Schonal auf die Idee gekommen, das ganze (ohne Gelatine) auf Steine zu streichen und die im Backofen zu trocknen? So haben sie Beschäftigung/die Gelegenheit, das Futter selbst abzuraspeln und es belastet das Wasser nicht so stark. Meine Garnelen bekommen sowas manchmal.


----------



## Inni

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schonal auf die Idee gekommen, das ganze (ohne Gelatine) auf Steine zu streichen und die im Backofen zu trocknen? So haben sie Beschäftigung/die Gelegenheit, das Futter selbst abzuraspeln und es belastet das Wasser nicht so stark. Meine Garnelen bekommen sowas manchmal.


Ist mir zu aufwendig. Da werde ich nicht mehr fertig und bekomme dann die gelbe Karte von meiner Chefin. Habe hier knapp 2000l Wasser rum stehen ...


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man  vergisst gerne dass sich die Gelantine langsam auflöst und über Stunden lockt



Ja, aber mit Betonung auf langsam. Ich würde schätzen, dass ein Teig, der sich ja auch langsam löst, da bei gleicher Temperatur über die gesamte Zeit deutlich mehr Aromen freisetzt als ein Gelatinewürfel. Aber Versuche dazu habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht...



Inni schrieb:


> Ist mir zu aufwendig. Da werde ich nicht mehr fertig und bekomme dann die gelbe Karte von meiner Chefin. Habe hier knapp 2000l Wasser rum stehen ...



Ok, ne andere Hausnummer. Züchtest du?


----------



## feederbrassen

Gibt soweit ich weiß auch Pellets wo die Alge mit verarbeitet wird oder geht es um pur füttern damit,bzw als Köder?


----------



## Inni

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ok, ne andere Hausnummer. Züchtest du?


Ja, die Welse. Bin der erste in .de der L209 nachgezogen hat, weltweit der 2te. Die dürfen auch nicht mehr importiert werden, sind also was wert.
WZ Becken 1200l: 



L209 mit Nachwuchs:


----------



## Inni

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gibt soweit ich weiß auch Pellets wo die Alge mit verarbeitet wird oder geht es um pur füttern damit,bzw als Köder?



Glaube beides. Die Idee kam bei der Suche nach Ködern für Nasen


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gibt soweit ich weiß auch Pellets wo die Alge mit verarbeitet wird oder geht es um pur füttern damit,bzw als Köder?


Nennen sich u.a. auch "Grasfischpellets". Aber da gingen dann auch die rein pflanzlichen Aufzuchtpellests von der Baywa. Deutlich günstiger!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Die Nasen waren an der Drau die häufigsten Fische, die wir beim Feedern gefangen haben, ganz einfach auf Maden. 

Da Spirulina so teuer ist, wäre Spinatpulver vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## Andal

Bei den Preisen keine Frage.........

https://www.baywa.de/shop/produkte/...futter/karpfenfutter/karpfen-intensiv-p986042


----------



## Kochtopf

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Nasen waren an der Drau die häufigsten Fische, die wir beim Feedern gefangen haben, ganz einfach auf Maden.
> 
> Da Spirulina so teuer ist, wäre Spinatpulver vielleicht eine Alternative.


Oder sushialgen mahlen und verarbeiten


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder sushialgen mahlen und verarbeiten



Leute, Ihr verderbt mir langsam den Appetit. 


Augen und zu und leise mein Winter-Mantra murmel: Rosenkohl, Schwarzwurzel, Rosenkohl...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Hier übrigens ein ungarischsprachiges Video zum Fang von Nasen an der Mur.

Er nutzt eine Kopfrute, ohne Pose, die Spitze dient der Bissanzeige.

Er füttert mit starker Käsenote an.


----------



## Matrix85

Kann ich mit dem Handy hier Bilder posten? Oder muss ich das vom pc aus machen?


----------



## Xianeli

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Handy hier Bilder posten? Oder muss ich das vom pc aus machen?



Geht vom Handy problemlos. Einfach auf Datei hochladen klicken und Bild auswählen


----------



## Kochtopf

Wakame könnte ich mir konsistenzmäßig noch gut an kleinem Haken vorstellen... gleichzeitig salzig und jodhaltig... Das muss doch einfach sexy sein


----------



## feederbrassen

Was ist denn bitte Wakame? 
Hab ich noch nicht gehört?


----------



## Kochtopf

Dieser japanesische seetangsalat


----------



## Tobias85

@Inni: In dem Fall sehe ich von zukünftigen Tipps zur Aquaristik ab, da bist du mir ganz offensichtlich um Längen voraus...  Ich bin zwar kein L-Wels-Fan, aber dennoch tolle Tiere...und Glückwunsch zur Erstnachzucht!

Spinatpulver für Nasen: Wenn's eh mit Gelatine gebunden werden soll, dann kann man auch gleich denn 55-Cent Spinat vom Discounter nehmen und den pürieren...spart man sich im Gegensatz zum Pulver die Wasserzugabe


----------



## Inni

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Inni: In dem Fall sehe ich von zukünftigen Tipps zur Aquaristik ab, da bist du mir ganz offensichtlich um Längen voraus...  Ich bin zwar kein L-Wels-Fan, aber dennoch tolle Tiere...und Glückwunsch zur Erstnachzucht!


Für Tips bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## feederbrassen

Glückwunsch zum Ringelsocken -Nachwuchs.


----------



## Inni

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Ringelsocken -Nachwuchs.



Danke, sind aber Peckoltia . Die Ringelsocken sind Panaqolus, das sind L204. Auch sehr schöne Tiere, aber das sind Holzfresser, das sind die absoluten Dreckschleudern


----------



## Inni

So, was ich schon lange fragen wollte: Was macht ihr mit dem restlichen Futter nach dem Angeln? Ich hatte es immer ins Wasser geworfen .Seit 2 Jahren friere ich es aber wieder ein und nehme es beim nächsten mal. 
Wie haltet ihr das?


----------



## Andal

Einfrieren ist eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Meist verklappe ich die geringen Reste, ansonsten lebendpartikel aus sieben und einfrieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> So, was ich schon lange fragen wollte: Was macht ihr mit dem restlichen Futter nach dem Angeln? Ich hatte es immer ins Wasser geworfen .Seit 2 Jahren friere ich es aber wieder ein und nehme es beim nächsten mal.
> Wie haltet ihr das?



Ich füttere den User Kochtopf damit.


----------



## Andal

Die Maden kannst du drin lassen. Grad jetzt. Gefrorene Maden sind eine Klasse Zutat, wenn man mit Bröserlfutter fischt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die Maden kannst du drin lassen. Grad jetzt. Gefrorene Maden sind eine Klasse Zutat, wenn man mit Bröserlfutter fischt.


Die treiben auf und ab meine ich. 

@Fantastic Fishing der chelm icht ein widerporst


----------



## Andal

Nö. Die bleiben sinkend. Wenn sie schwimmen, waren es eh schon dunkle Caster.


----------



## MS aus G

Nachdem ich letzte Woche und Heute 2 langjährige Angel- und Vereinskammeraden auf Ihrem letzten Weg begleiten musste. Welche, einer plötzlich, ein anderer nach sehr kurzer schwerer Krankheit, am 2. bzw. 3. Januar verstorben sind, war mir leider nicht so zum Schreiben zu mute!!! Das Jahr hat für mich mal richtig bescheiden angefangen!!! Im November noch zusammen Dorsche geangelt und jetzt das!!!

Ich fasse mich deshalb auch sehr kurz.

Hab 2x am Vereinsteich abgeschneidert. Gab zwar jeweils 3 Bisse allerdings, alles sehr vorsichtig und ich konnte keinen davon verwerten!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letzte Woche und Heute 2 langjährige Angel- und Vereinskammeraden auf Ihrem letzten Weg begleiten musste. Welche, einer plötzlich, ein anderer nach sehr kurzer schwerer Krankheit, am 2. bzw. 3. Januar verstorben sind,



Lieber Mario,
mein Beileid zu dem Verlust Deiner Angelkameraden. Es ist die kalte dunkle Jahreszeit, die grade für ältere und schwächere Menschen häufig das letzte Quentchen bedeutet. Gut das Du ihnen Beistand geleistet hast.
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## hanzz

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid. 
Halt sie in guter Erinnerung.


----------



## MS aus G

Danke, wenn es ja "ältere" Menschen gewesen wären! Einer 47 der andere 61 Jahre!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

^ bitter. Mein herzliches Beileid, Mario.


----------



## Andal

Das tut mir leid!


----------



## Kochtopf

Es kann So schnell gehen und es ist alles so zerbrechlich... mein Beileid Mario


----------



## feederbrassen

Inni schrieb:


> Danke, sind aber Peckoltia . Die Ringelsocken sind Panaqolus, das sind L204. Auch sehr schöne Tiere, aber das sind Holzfresser, das sind die absoluten Dreckschleudern


Upsi ,hatte ich übersehen,L209. 
Ich hatte bis zum letzten Sommer ein Pärchen von den Peckolita.
Seit deren Ableben ist eine kleine Gruppe Hypancistrus sp.L260 eingezogen.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir gerade unangenehm aufstößt ist fehlendes Wissen über Weißfische, die in meiner Ecke nicht ganz alltäglich sind.
> Die Zope mal als Beispiel genannt.
> 
> Der Fischatlas auf Fischfauna-online ist leider offline.
> 
> @Minimax - hattest Du nicht mal einen richtig guten Online-Fischatlas (Verbreitungsgebiete) genannt?


Das ging mir über kurz oder lang auch so.
Dann habe ich aber auf YouTube die "Lifelister" Community gefunden. Eigtl eine Idee aus den USA. Die Jungs fangen Fische und "sammeln" sie quasi.
Dort kommt selbst noch so unbedeutent erscheinenden Karpfenfischen (dort z.B. die "Shiner") eine sehr wichtige Beedeutung, weil jede Shiner-Art ein weiterer Erfolg ist für den Angler persönlich. In dem Zusammenhang hab ich mich dann hingesetzt, alle Fische studiert, und bin so selbst in die Angelschiene geschliddert, inkl. Auseinandersetzung aller in Deutschland bisher identifizierten Fischarten, auch die, die bereits ausgestorben sind.



Inni schrieb:


> für Pfanzenfressende AQ-Fische (Welse und Buntbarsche) gibt es Futter mit Spirulina. Kann mir da Pellets am Haar/Baitband vorstellen. Man kann auch Spirulinapulver seperat kaufen und das dem Futtermix hinzufügen. Hab ich auch hier, wenn ich selbst Futter für meine AQ-Fische mache. Vielleicht ist das ein Ansatz ...


Ist eine Idee, grade in Kombination mit im Gewässer vorkommenden Pflanzenbeigaben, quasi als Combo.


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man  vergisst gerne dass sich die Gelantine langsam auflöst und über Stunden lockt


Man könnte auch Agar-Agar benutzen - dieser magische vegane Bindestoff. Funktioniert bei so Pflanzenfressern vllt besser als tierische Produkte.
Gott. Daraus könnte man eine ganze Fallstudie machen.


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> Das ging mir über kurz oder lang auch so.
> Dann habe ich aber auf YouTube die "Lifelister" Community gefunden. Eigtl eine Idee aus den USA. Die Jungs fangen Fische und "sammeln" sie quasi.
> Dort kommt selbst noch so unbedeutent erscheinenden Karpfenfischen (dort z.B. die "Shiner") eine sehr wichtige Beedeutung, weil jede Shiner-Art ein weiterer Erfolg ist für den Angler persönlich. In dem Zusammenhang hab ich mich dann hingesetzt, alle Fische studiert, und bin so selbst in die Angelschiene geschliddert, inkl. Auseinandersetzung aller in Deutschland bisher identifizierten Fischarten, auch die, die bereits ausgestorben sind.
> 
> 
> Ist eine Idee, grade in Kombination mit im Gewässer vorkommenden Pflanzenbeigaben, quasi als Combo.
> 
> Man könnte auch Agar-Agar benutzen - dieser magische vegane Bindestoff. Funktioniert bei so Pflanzenfressern vllt besser als tierische Produkte.
> Gott. Daraus könnte man eine ganze Fallstudie machen.




Nen Bericht über einen „Lifelister” hab ich mal auf einem niederländischen YT-Angelkanal gesehen. 
Der hat sich in aller Ruhe eine Spezies nach der anderen vorgeknöpft (im Clip den Franzosendorsch, wenn ich mich recht entsinne).
Tolle Idee, setzt nur sehr viel Fahrerei voraus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Interessant - ich bin also ein "Livelister"
Wieder was gelernt!
Agar-Agar werde ich sofort besorgen - tolle Idee.
Euch allen ein schönes und fängiges WE... .


----------



## Kochtopf

An agaragar hatte ich auch gedacht, allerdings glaube ich das Gelantine besser am Haken hält, aber einen Versuch ist es wert


----------



## Inni

Mario, mein Beileid


----------



## Inni

TobBok schrieb:


> Man könnte auch Agar-Agar benutzen - dieser magische vegane Bindestoff. Funktioniert bei so Pflanzenfressern vllt besser als tierische Produkte.
> Gott. Daraus könnte man eine ganze Fallstudie machen.



Bei meiner AQ-Futtermischung nutze ich auch AgarAgar. Es gab schon Probleme mit Futter, wo Rind drin war (auch das Aufzuchtsfutter für Diskus, da ist Rinderherz drin)


----------



## Xianeli

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid Mario. M


----------



## Xianeli

So muss nehmen was da ist!! 

Mais ist eingelegt und Würmer habe ich auch noch. Klein wenig Futter mit geröstetem Hanfmehl und auf geht's um ca 14 - 15 Uhr 

Maden und Pinkies wurden vergessen mitzubringen und ich fahre nicht extra 70km jetzt dafür


----------



## Minimax

Viel Erfolg, Xianeli!


----------



## geomas

Ja, viel Erfolg, Xianeli!


So, der Wetterbericht verspricht erstmal Kälte für die kommenden 2 Wochen. Erstmal keine sibirische Kältewelle, aber wohl genug, um mir das Angeln zu vermiesen.


----------



## Xianeli

Minimax schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Xianeli!



Danke Minimax und geomas.

Ja so sieht das Wetter hier auch aus. Ich denke es wird bald zugefroren sein und dann war's das hier bis 01.04


----------



## Xianeli

Tja dumm gelaufen, genau 1 Tag zu spät  das war's dann bis April


----------



## Minimax

Verflucht, das steht uns allen jetzt bevor. Ab an die Fliessgewässer- bis das Hochwasser kommt!


----------



## Xianeli

Auf an die Mosel.... wer begleitet mich ?


----------



## feederbrassen

Väterchen Rhein führt bereits ordentlich Wasser. 
Der See ist zwar noch offen aber jetzt hab ich erst mal 2 Stunden im Pferdestall gefroren und keine Lust mehr. 
Petri den tapferen die am Wasser sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Xianeli schrieb:


> Auf an die Mosel.... wer begleitet mich ?



Virtuell bin ich gern dabei, mit den Füßen zur Heizung gereckt.

Hab Spaß, Petri.


----------



## Xianeli

Testudo schrieb:


> Virtuell bin ich gern dabei, mit den Füßen zur Heizung gereckt.
> 
> Hab Spaß, Petri.



Danke aber nee lass mal ^^ war noch nie an Rhein oder Mosel und würde meine ersten Versuche nicht alleine starten wollen ^^


----------



## feederbrassen

Warum nicht, das übt


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> Danke aber nee lass mal ^^ war noch nie an Rhein oder Mosel und würde meine ersten Versuche nicht alleine starten wollen ^^


Wohin an den Rhein wolltest du denn für deine Versuche gehen?


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Wohin an den Rhein wolltest du denn für deine Versuche gehen?



Gute Frage da bin ich relativ offen. Zwischen Koblenz und Holland bin ich flexibel. Richtung Holland kann ich mit einem Besuch bei Patenonkel und Großmutter in Hückelhoven verbinden... wäre das auch mal erledigt


----------



## Xianeli

Ups doppelpost


----------



## rutilus69

Ich musste wegen Eis auf dem Kanal heute auch auf die schnelle Havel ausweichen. Danke an die kleine Plötze  die mich heute entschneidert hat 
Medium 64496 anzeigen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mein Beileid an Mario.

Die kleinen Teiche hier sind nun auch zu.
Flüsschen ist noch offen aber bei Minusgraden ist es mir zu kalt.


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> Gute Frage da bin ich relativ offen. Zwischen Koblenz und Holland bin ich flexibel. Richtung Holland kann ich mit einem Besuch bei Patenonkel und Großmutter in Hückelhoven verbinden... wäre das auch mal erledigt


Hück ist ja ein Stück ab vom Rhein. Wenn dich mal an einem Ansitz in Bad Hönningen u.U. gelüstet, dann melde dich einfach.


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Hück ist ja ein Stück ab vom Rhein. Wenn dich mal an einem Ansitz in Bad Hönningen u.U. gelüstet, dann melde dich einfach.



Katzensprung  gerade mal 45 Minuten von mir. Also da wäre ich definitiv mal dabei wenn ich darf


----------



## Andal

Jederzeit gerne. Nur a bissi wärmer darf es werden. Jetzt bringt es noch sehr recht wenig.


----------



## Xianeli

Alles klar  schnappen wir uns zusammen ein paar Barben für die Ükel Challenge  besser lernen ist kaum möglich.


----------



## Andal

Gerne!!!


----------



## Minimax

Gentlemen,
da ja offenbar Fenris jetzt so richtig die Zähne zeigt wird nun die Minimax MK. III wird auf Kiel gelegt. Habe soeben nach gründlicher Recherche und Planung die ersten Komponenten bestellt. Der Würfel ist geworfen, mal sehen, was diesmal dabei rauskommt.
herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Wir harren ihrer voll der Spannung!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> da ja offenbar Fenris jetzt so richtig die Zähne zeigt wird nun die Minimax MK. III wird auf Kiel gelegt. Habe soeben nach gründlicher Recherche und Planung die ersten Komponenten bestellt. Der Würfel ist geworfen, mal sehen, was diesmal dabei rauskommt.
> herzliche Grüße,
> Euer
> Minimax


Die MK II hat die Messlatte für passable Aalruten aber schon recht hoch gelegt ;-*


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die MK II hat die Messlatte für *passable Aalruten* aber schon recht hoch gelegt ;-*


 

Ich weiß aber nun nicht en detail, wen der Fenris Wolf nun schnappen soll ...
Würde da jetzt eher erstmal an Hechtruten denken ...


----------



## Andal

Ich hab am Wasser immer ein paar Leckerlis in Form von Pellets im Hosensack. Da wird sich auch der Wolf erkenntlich zeigen!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die MK II hat die Messlatte für *passable Aalruten* aber schon recht hoch gelegt ;-*



Ich bevorzuge den Begriff "Designstudie" Wie bei anderen Friedfischrutenserien die ich nennen könnte, liegt das Ziel bei der Mk IV. Die MK III dient dazu bestimmte Werkstoffe und Techniken zu testen.
Forschung und Entwicklung kann auch Sackgassen beinhalten. Die Wenigsten wissen zum Beispiel, das Walkers zu recht fast unbekannte MK II 1/2 in einer Sylvesternacht aus Zahnstochern, Walfischbarten und Keksbröseln entstanden ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also ich habe die Information u. den materiellen unwiderlegbaren Beweis, dass er die in Hochkultur stehende deutsche DAM einen zielrichtungsführenden letzten Carbon-Zwischenschritt mit meiner Quick Carp Royal 10ft 1_3/4lb eingelegt hat, und dann wußte der Richi so richtig Bescheid!  

Seitdem diese durch einen Autounfall vorne um 5cm beschnitten wurde, der pure Zufall als Designer schlug wie eine Offenbarung der Chaostheorie extrem zu, eröffnete sie ganz neue Bereiche wie z.B. die Hechtangelei mit genügend Durchzugskraft und einer Drillgeschichte, die noch in Jahrtausenden an den Kaminen gerühmt werden wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal in Reichweite zu haben ist natürlich schon der Joker schlechthin. Xianeli hat da einen fast schon unfairen Vorteil dadurch 
Ich freue mich aufs Hochwasser. Die Fische gehen der Strömung möglichst aus dem Weg und finden sich so direkt am Ufer an, die Sicht ist schlecht und die dauernde Strömung sorgt für erhöhten kalorienverbrauch - hunger ist die Folge und herantreibende nahrung wird kompromisslos  einverleibt. 
Herrliche Bedingungen zum trotten - vielleicht erwische ich ja ne Nase vor der Laichzeit


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andal in Reichweite zu haben ist natürlich schon der Joker schlechthin. Xianeli hat da einen fast schon unfairen Vorteil dadurch


Nicht zu vergessen der Standortvorteil zum Bode! Tackle-probier-max sozusagen 

Aber don't worry: Was dem einen die Barbe ist dem anderen der Döbel - oder so.


----------



## Andal

Ganz genau so ist es. Hochwasser bringt den Fisch in bequeme Reichweiten!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Forschung und Entwicklung kann auch Sackgassen beinhalten. Die Wenigsten wissen zum Beispiel, das *Walkers zu recht fast unbekannte MK II 1/2 in einer Sylvesternacht aus Zahnstochern, Walfischbarten und Keksbröseln entstanden ist*.


Häresie!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andal in Reichweite zu haben ist natürlich schon der Joker schlechthin. Xianeli hat da einen fast schon unfairen Vorteil dadurch





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der Standortvorteil zum Bode! Tackle-probier-max sozusagen


Ja mei... irgendwo muss der Standort ja auch seine Vorteile haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der Standortvorteil zum Bode! Tackle-probier-max sozusagen
> 
> Aber don't worry: Was dem einen die Barbe ist dem anderen der Döbel - oder so.


Am Ende kommen sie nicht zum Angeln weil Andal die Gelegenheit mit Auto beim bode zu sein für eine gepflegte Tackleeskalation  nutzt


----------



## Andal

Sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Am Ende kommen sie nicht zum Angeln weil Andal die Gelegenheit mit Auto beim bode zu sein für eine gepflegte Tackleeskalation  nutzt


Da äußerst du Visionen, die mir auf dem geistigen Auge wohlverständlich, rein aus der längeren Beobachtung aber eher doch unwahrscheinlich erscheinen. 

P.S.: zeitgleich - - sag ich doch


----------



## Kochtopf

Man wird doch träumen dürfen


----------



## Andal

Meine größeren Anschaffungen sind ja fürs kommende Jahr getätigt und für ein paar Haken jage ich nicht bis M-Kärlich


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andal in Reichweite zu haben ist natürlich schon der Joker schlechthin.



Überhaupt werden Ükels viel von solchen Synergieeffekten bei der Grand Tour 2019 profitieren. Sagt mal, was ich gerne hätte, für neben mein Fischartenposter in der Küche (in der ich Fänge verwerte) eine Deutschlandkarte mit den Standorten der beteiligten Ükels. Da reichen schon die ersten 3 Postleitzahlenstellen, mehr nicht- wer mag kann sie mir Per PN schicken, oder auch in der Group posten, oder auch nicht? Ich würde das natürlich nur verwenden um über Allianzen und Feindschaften zu Spekulieren, Hausgewässer auszuspionieren, und die Karte mit Roten Wollfäden mit Zeitungsausschnitten, Avatarbildern, Wachsmaltraumzeichnungen, abgemachten Puppenköpfen etc. zu verbinden.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Häresie!



Verkalkter Dogmatiker!


----------



## Andal

Von diesem Werk will ich aber ein schönes Foto haben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich auch!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Von diesem Werk will ich aber ein schönes Foto haben!


Das ist ohnehin Klar: Werde die Karte natürlich Posten bzw. unter uns verteilen.


----------



## Andal

Aber dann auch mit den zugedachten Beinamen... Häretiker, Dogmatiker... und für mich dann bitte den Senilitätsrat!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Anbei: 
Kann es sein, dass wir gerade 500 Seiten vollmachen, was wohl der längste Thread überhaupt ist?


Antworten: 9.999 - ich hatte die 10.000 

Aufrufe: 373.138


----------



## Andal

Was heißt hier Thread? Das ist das Leben des Forums!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Anbei:
> Kann es sein, dass wir gerade 500 Seiten vollmachen, was wohl der längste Thread überhaupt ist?



Ein Prosit auf Nordlicht, er hat die 10 000 vollgemacht! Yay! (Hab mich seit 2 Tgen gefragt wers sein wird!)


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax Wie denn verkalkt?!


Ich glaube wir sind der größte nicht regionale Thread mit Angelbezug von den Statusberichten abgesehen. Aber schön dass unser Ükel wächst und gedeiht


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habs gar nicht gemerkt und hat auch nicht wehgetan, erst der Seitenzähler unten mit 495 496 497 498 499 500 war irgendwie doch merkwürdig 

yes, überregional, voll genial!


----------



## Andal

Aus unseren Gesprächen ließe sich prima ein Bühnenstück formen, gegen das eine Wagner Oper wie ein Kurzfilm wirkt. Arbeitstitel "Warten auf Fisch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Warten auf gobio


----------



## Andal

"Das Publikum wird gebeten, wenigstens 15.000 kcal Proviant mit sich zu führen!"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich ahne, dass sich das noch steigern lassen wird ...
20000 kcal

Alleine die Schreibfrequenz in den letzten 72 Stunden auf verschiedenen Threads seit Einrichtung der neuen Möglichkeiten hat eine atemberaubende Frequenz erreicht, dass es kaum noch verfolgbar ist und mehr als nur eine Vollzeitbeschäftigung dabei heraus kommt. Ich glaube man braucht dann auch Pausen.
Aber es reizt voll den Geist, und mit mehr Training geht noch mehr!  zumindest in der angelarmen Zeit.


----------



## Andal

An dieser Herausforderung wollen wir reifen.


----------



## Xianeli

Wehe man guckt nen halben Tag nicht rein... dann heißt es erstmal nachholen und Seiten durchbüffeln ^^

Die Idee mit der Karte finde ich gut


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : meine Nadel kannste in Rostock einrammen. Nur bitte nicht im Ostseestadion, damit hab ich nicht so viel am Hut.

Noch kann ich die Karte nicht „visualisieren”, bin schon gespannt (und auf die Mark III sowieso).


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein Prosit auf Nordlicht, er hat die 10 000 vollgemacht! Yay! (Hab mich seit 2 Tgen gefragt wers sein wird!)


Wo du so alles drauf achtest


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wo du so alles drauf achtest



Immer auf alles, auf jedes kleinste Indiz und Detail.... außer Feederspitzen und Posen, da verpass ich so einiges.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ein beinahe stalker


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Immer auf alles, auf jedes kleinste Indiz und Detail.... außer Feederspitzen und Posen, da verpass ich so einiges.


Angle mal eine Zeit nur mit elektronischen Piepern. Quasi nur als Fallensteller. Dann wirst du automatisch wieder glühend heiß auf Posen und Bibberspitzen!


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Überhaupt werden Ükels viel von solchen Synergieeffekten bei der Grand Tour 2019 profitieren. Sagt mal, was ich gerne hätte, für neben mein Fischartenposter in der Küche (in der ich Fänge verwerte) eine Deutschlandkarte mit den Standorten der beteiligten Ükels. Da reichen schon die ersten 3 Postleitzahlenstellen, mehr nicht- wer mag kann sie mir Per PN schicken, oder auch in der Group posten, oder auch nicht? Ich würde das natürlich nur verwenden um über Allianzen und Feindschaften zu Spekulieren, Hausgewässer auszuspionieren, und die Karte mit Roten Wollfäden mit Zeitungsausschnitten, Avatarbildern, Wachsmaltraumzeichnungen, abgemachten Puppenköpfen etc. zu verbinden.



Ich kann mir das richtig gut vorstellen ... Minimax in seiner "Küche" ...  überquellende Aschenbecher zieren den Tisch ... Wein und Schnapsflaschen den Boden ... Die Posen- und Rutenwerkstatt ersetzt die Küchenzeile ... die ganzen Wände voller Fischbilder, Zeitungsartikel, undeutlicher Fotografien und Zeichnungen ... allesamt verbunden mit wilden Schmierereien ... im Zentrum eine Karte wo alle Fäden zusammenlaufen ... zerstochen mit unzähligen Nadeln ... und in der Mitte der Karte ein großes Fragezeichen ...





Meine Nadel bitte dahin, wo der Rhein seinen größten Fehler macht


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Angle mal eine Zeit nur mit elektronischen Piepern. Quasi nur als Fallensteller. Dann wirst du automatisch wieder glühend heiß auf Posen und Bibberspitzen!


Gibt es was geileres?


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Meine Nadel bitte dahin, wo der Rhein seinen größten Fehler macht


Wo er die Schweiz verlässt!?


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das richtig gut vorstellen ... Minimax in seiner "Küche" ...  überquellende Aschenbecher zieren den Tisch ... Wein und Schnapsflaschen den Boden ... Die Posen- und Rutenwerkstatt ersetzt die Küchenzeile ... die ganzen Wände voller Fischbilder, Zeitungsartikel, undeutlicher Fotografien und Zeichnungen ... allesamt verbunden mit wilden Schmierereien ... im Zentrum eine Karte wo alle Fäden zusammenlaufen ... zerstochen mit unzähligen Nadeln ... und in der Mitte der Karte ein großes Fragezeichen ...


 und diese Cretins von der Universität sagen, ich sei paranoid..


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Wo er die Schweiz verlässt!?


Vieeeeel schlimmer.


Minimax schrieb:


>


Erwischt, oder?


----------



## Minimax

Volltreffer.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn wir mal das erste allgmeine Ückel-Symposium hinter uns haben, wird alles noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## daci7

Ich habe ein bisschen Angst ... aber nur ein bisschen


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein bisschen Angst ... aber nur ein bisschen


Zyniker könnten sagen, Freundschaft besteht darin, das man sich gegenseitig in der Hand hat.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Nen Bericht über einen „Lifelister” hab ich mal auf einem niederländischen YT-Angelkanal gesehen.
> Der hat sich in aller Ruhe eine Spezies nach der anderen vorgeknöpft (im Clip den Franzosendorsch, wenn ich mich recht entsinne).
> Tolle Idee, setzt nur sehr viel Fahrerei voraus.


Ja. So sieht das aus. Die Idee an sich fand ich beneidenswert. Dort ist kein Fisch "wertlos". Ich finds genial.


Minimax schrieb:


> Verflucht, das steht uns allen jetzt bevor. Ab an die Fliessgewässer- bis das Hochwasser kommt!


Hochwasser ist bei uns schon hier. War eben durch den Ort, an den Fluss, der in unsere Aller einfließt


Xianeli schrieb:


> Wehe man guckt nen halben Tag nicht rein... dann heißt es erstmal nachholen und Seiten durchbüffeln ^^
> 
> Die Idee mit der Karte finde ich gut


Hab auch überlegt, ob ich mal so zu sagen eine eine Karte anlege, wo ich eintrage was ich wo fange.
Mit neuem Smartphone und ordentlichem Akku kann ich jetzt uach endlich mehr als 3 Bilder mache, ohne das das Handy abschmiert.


Minimax schrieb:


> Zyniker könnten sagen, Freundschaft besteht darin, das man sich gegenseitig in der Hand hat.


Ob das die Made  auch von dir denkt, in deiner Hand liegend, bevor du sie auf den Haken ziehst?


----------



## Tobias85

Guten Abend Ladys, ihr wart ja ziemlich fleißig die letzten Tage. Zunächst natürlich auch erstmal mein Beileid zum Verlust der beiden Angelfreunde!

Ich war heute Mittag am Maschsee in Hannover und hab mich ein wenig erschrocken, dass der schon zur Hälfte zugefroren war. Zusammen mit der Kältewelle muss ich wohl einsehen, dass damit auch meine meisten Angelmöglichkeiten in Kürze wohl dicht sein werden. Naja, mehr Zeit für die Bäche und für Planungen, Recherche und Vorbereitungen für unseren kleinen Jahresvergleich. Und so war ich dann heute auch direkt bei Askari und hab mir eine kurze Billigstippe besorgt, um damit im Frühjahr gleich den Lauben im Mittellandkanal nachstellen zu können. Was ich dabei nicht bedacht habe: So eine zusammengeschobene Stippe wirkt offenbar auf die allermeisten Passanten wie eine Art Schlagstock oder sonst irgendeine baseballschläger-ähnliche Waffe. Eine halbe Stunde saß ich etwa in der Straßenbahn und habe permanent nur entsetzt-verächtliche Blicke dafür geerntet, mich offenbar bewaffnet in die Straßenbahn zu setzen. Als ich dann aufgestanden und zur Tür gegangen bin war das fast schlimmer als der Walk-of-Shame bei Game of Thrones...leider tat sich nirgends ein Loch im Boden auf, um darin zu versinken. Später hatte ich glücklicherweise die Gelegenheit, die Rute in Zeitungspapier einzuwickeln und bis auf den etwas skeptischen Blick des Schaffners auf der endgültigen Heimfahrt blieb ich dieses mal dann unbehelligt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kugel und Kreuz zum aufstecken drauf, dann ist das ein Zepter


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kugel und Kreuz zum aufstecken drauf, dann ist das ein Zepter


So sieht's aus. Und dann soll der Pöbel mal nen ordentlichen Diener machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn die Leute dich trotz Bewaffnung verächtlich angucken musst du dringend an deiner Furchteinflößlichkeit arbeiten!

@daci7: Wo der Rhein Deutschland verlässt?


----------



## rustaweli

An der Aufklärung des fehlerhaften Verhaltens von Gevatter Rhein hätte ich auch großes Interesse!
Es bleibt spannend. Ist ja fast so mystisch wie Hagen's Goldversenkung.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute dich trotz Bewaffnung verächtlich angucken musst du dringend an deiner Furchteinflößlichkeit arbeiten!
> 
> @daci7: Wo der Rhein Deutschland verlässt?


Das wäre alleine nicht so schlimm ... wenn er nicht nach Holland fließen würde  ...


----------



## Minimax

Es wäre natürlich sehr hilfreich hinsichtlich der Kartierarbeit, wenn das sehr ehrenwerte Mitglied @daci7 mir auf einem der genannten Kanäle statt "im Bitterwassertal, östlich des Ahnenpfades, zwei Tage wie die Krähe fliegt" doch die 3 magischen Zahlen zukommen liesse, oder alternativ dazu den Namen einer nahegelegenen menschlichen Siedlung, Stadt, Weiler oder Handelsposten.


----------



## rustaweli

Köstlich!


----------



## Dorschbremse

Das liest sich, als wäre der sonntägliche Frühschoppen wieder in Mode gekommen und hätte früh bzw heftig begonnen


----------



## daci7

@Minimax : das war schon ziemlich genau würde ich meinen. Für die letzten Buhnen auf meiner spinntour brauch ich schon den vispas. PLZ wäre wohl die 47533 wenn der Herr so dringend zahlen braucht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das liest sich, als wäre der sonntägliche Frühschoppen wieder in Mode gekommen und hätte früh bzw heftig begonnen



Ist doch seit eh und je Tradition!
Gibt es etwa Ecken in DE wo man das sträflich vernachlässigt???


----------



## rustaweli

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das liest sich, als wäre der sonntägliche Frühschoppen wieder in Mode gekommen und hätte früh bzw heftig begonnen



Ich schließe eher auf echten Absinth in geselliger Runde eines Hinterzimmers einer französischen Spelunke, inmitten von Tabakrauch, umgeben von Künstlern und Philosophen.


----------



## Dorschbremse

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich schließe eher auf echten Absinth in geselliger Runde eines Hinterzimmers einer französischen Spelunke, inmitten von Tabakrauch, umgeben von Künstlern und Philosophen.



Wollte ich auch erst schreiben, habe dann aber auf die Uhr geschaut - Um kurz nach halb zwölf liegen Künstler und Philosophen noch im Bett....


----------



## daci7

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch erst schreiben, habe dann aber auf die Uhr geschaut - Um kurz nach halb zwölf liegen Künstler und Philosophen noch im Bett....


Oder eben noch nicht!


----------



## Minimax

@daci7 : Danke für den Nachtrag, ich konnte mir tatsächlich kein Bild aus Deinen Angaben machen: Leider bin ich was den Rhein und seinen Weg angeht völlig ahnungslos
@Dorschbremse: Tatsächlich bin ich nach dem betreffenden Post umgehend wieder in die Federn verschwunden. Auch jetzt kann ich nur schnell diesen Post abschicken da die Missus und ich beschlossen haben, das es heute absolut unmöglich ist vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit aufzustehen.


----------



## Dorschbremse

@Minimax - is Sonntag ,hast alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> An der Aufklärung des fehlerhaften Verhaltens von Gevatter Rhein hätte ich auch großes Interesse!
> Es bleibt spannend. Ist ja fast so mystisch wie Hagen's Goldversenkung.


Das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler. Der gute Hagen hatte nur die Rheintypischen Abrisse. Und wir alle wissen dass gute futterkörbe ~ 2 EUR kosten


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler. Der gute Hagen hatte nur die Rheintypischen Abrisse. Und wir alle wissen dass gute futterkörbe ~ 2 EUR kosten



Hah, jetzetle!
Der restliche Mythos basiert ebenfalls auf einem Fehler. Einem Sehfehler eines weit entfernt anwesenden Zeugen! Was der Hagen da in den Rhein zu Worms in den Fluss warf, war kein Gold, sondern goldig schimmernde Brassen, welche er zurücksetzte beim Setzkescher leeren! Historisch betrachtet sind Brassen dann ab jetzt als Rheingold zu betrachten.


----------



## Andal

Außerdem war der Hagen der einzige, der nicht ständig das Fähnlein wechselte. Er war seinem König von Anfang bis zum Ende treu ergeben.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Ladys, ihr wart ja ziemlich fleißig die letzten Tage. Zunächst natürlich auch erstmal mein Beileid zum Verlust der beiden Angelfreunde!
> 
> Ich war heute Mittag am Maschsee in Hannover und hab mich ein wenig erschrocken, dass der schon zur Hälfte zugefroren war. Zusammen mit der Kältewelle muss ich wohl einsehen, dass damit auch meine meisten Angelmöglichkeiten in Kürze wohl dicht sein werden. Naja, mehr Zeit für die Bäche und für Planungen, Recherche und Vorbereitungen für unseren kleinen Jahresvergleich. Und so war ich dann heute auch direkt bei Askari und hab mir eine kurze Billigstippe besorgt, um damit im Frühjahr gleich den Lauben im Mittellandkanal nachstellen zu können. Was ich dabei nicht bedacht habe: So eine zusammengeschobene Stippe wirkt offenbar auf die allermeisten Passanten wie eine Art Schlagstock oder sonst irgendeine baseballschläger-ähnliche Waffe. Eine halbe Stunde saß ich etwa in der Straßenbahn und habe permanent nur entsetzt-verächtliche Blicke dafür geerntet, mich offenbar bewaffnet in die Straßenbahn zu setzen. Als ich dann aufgestanden und zur Tür gegangen bin war das fast schlimmer als der Walk-of-Shame bei Game of Thrones...leider tat sich nirgends ein Loch im Boden auf, um darin zu versinken. Später hatte ich glücklicherweise die Gelegenheit, die Rute in Zeitungspapier einzuwickeln und bis auf den etwas skeptischen Blick des Schaffners auf der endgültigen Heimfahrt blieb ich dieses mal dann unbehelligt.


Du hättest die Stippe einfach mal ausfahren und ein paar Unterhandauswurfübungen in der Straßenbahn machen sollen, dann hätte die Mitfahrer gesehen, dass du ein harmloser Angler bist. Die meisten meiner Landsleute sind Anglern gegenüber recht tolerant.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Außerdem war der Hagen der einzige, der nicht ständig das Fähnlein wechselte. Er war seinem König von Anfang bis zum Ende treu ergeben.



Der uns geläufigen Überlieferung nach sicher richtig. Wobei man in die Tiefe gehend den Mord am Fährmann schon als Form von Verrat am Wohle des Königs deuten könnte. Aber, ist diese Nibelungentreue nun eine deutsche Tugend, oder eine zur deutschen verklärte trojanische? Wäre es denn doch eine trojanische, wäre es dann überhaupt Königstreue bis zum letzten Manne? 
Egal, auf jeden Fall ist der "Herr zu Tronje" somit der erste nachweisliche "Catch & Releaser", und ich weiterhin ein unbedeutender, aufklärerischer Freigeist, welcher der Freiheit anstelle einer Obrigkeit dienet.


----------



## Andal

Man darf halt meiner Meinung nicht vergessen, wann und von wem dieses Lied aufgeschrieben wurde. Eine Moritat aus einer zerrissenen Zeit ... und ob der Herr von Tronje überhaupt etwas "zem Loche" im Rheine versenkt hat, ist doch mehr als fraglich!

Aber ihn als den ersten Protagonisten des C&R zu sehnen, finde ich gut. Man sollte diese Auslegung nicht zerstören!


----------



## Andal

Was wir aber sicher alle haben wollten, ist die Tarnkappe aus den Händen des Alberich. Endlich immer und überall fischen zu können, ohne eine Anfechtung befürchten zu müssen. Diese Vorstellung ist zu köstlich!


----------



## TobBok

Ukel schrieb:


> Du hättest die Stippe einfach mal ausfahren und ein paar Unterhandauswurfübungen in der Straßenbahn machen sollen, dann hätte die Mitfahrer gesehen, dass du ein harmloser Angler bist. Die meisten meiner Landsleute sind Anglern gegenüber recht tolerant.


Während der Fahrt - aus dem Klappfenster mit der Stippe nen Rotauge aus nem Abflussgraben fischen.
Gibts auch noch Indiana Jones Reaktionen gratis dazu.


----------



## geomas

Ich hab mal am Rostocker Ostseestadion nen Typen mit den unteren 4 oder 5 Metern eine Stippe herumlaufen sehen, inmitten von Hansa-Fans. 
Als ich ihn dann beim nächsten Heimspiel wiedergesehen hab war mir alles klar - die nehmen die Teile zum Fahnenschwenken.


----------



## Inni

... oder zum Böller schmuggeln


----------



## geomas

Haha, gut möglich.

In einem extrem witzig geschriebenen Bericht der US-Amerikanischen „Sports Illustrated” über die Britische Wettkampfangelszene stand mal was von in Stippen geschmuggelten Fischen.
Kann ich bei Interesse noch mal verlinken.


edit: 

Was exotisches: https://www.si.com/vault/1982/07/19/624353/a-strange-and-fairly-disgusting-fish-story * - ein Bericht der Sports Illustrated über die britische Matchangler-Szene, erschienen 1982, also gut 35 Jahre alt. 
Liest sich gut. Den im Text erwähnten 30-Pfund-Döbel nehm ich mal als Typo raus ;-)


*) Hier https://www.si.com/vault/issue/43585/34/2 im original-Layout incl. der zeitgemäßen Werbung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Den Bericht habe ich gelesezeichenet, danke fürs hervorholen!


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mal am Rostocker Ostseestadion nen Typen mit den unteren 4 oder 5 Metern eine Stippe herumlaufen sehen, inmitten von Hansa-Fans.
> Als ich ihn dann beim nächsten Heimspiel wiedergesehen hab war mir alles klar - die nehmen die Teile zum Fahnenschwenken.


Gibt bei Askari ja diese Glasfaser Stigma-Stippe.
Dort gibts folgende 5 Sterne Wertungen.
Ich zitiere:
"Wir benutzen die Rute als Teleskopstange beim Geocaching"
"Wir benutzen sie für Banner auf drachenfeste und sind sehr zufrieden"
"Wir verwenden die Stippruten zum Longieren unserer Pferde. Liegen super in der Hand, sind leicht und kosten ein Bruchteil gegenüber Longierpeitschen"

Ich werds mir merken. Beim nächsten Mittelalter-Rittertunier - antreten mit Glasfaser-Stippe.


----------



## Ukel

TobBok schrieb:


> Während der Fahrt - aus dem Klappfenster mit der Stippe nen Rotauge aus nem Abflussgraben fischen.
> Gibts auch noch Indiana Jones Reaktionen gratis dazu.


Nene, die Straßenbahn fährt auch einige Male über die Leine und den MLK, da muss man nicht im Graben rumstochern


----------



## TobBok

Bei mir hat sich eine Frage ergeben:
Wenn ihr einen Beutel mit Futter öffnet, wie verschließt ihr diesen dann wieder?
Grade im Winter, wo die Fische ihren Metabolismus ja herunterfahren, wollte ich nicht nen ganzen Sack auskippen für zwei Hände voll Futter.

Zusatzfrage:
Kann mir jemand verraten, ob die Forcemaster Mini Float Commercial Rute von Shimano was taugt? Ist ja Carbon - und dennoch ordentlich günstig. Grade bei Gerlinger gesehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich nehme einen Plastikclip oder ein Haargummi, je nachdem was zu Hand ist


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Gibt bei Askari ja diese Glasfaser Stigma-Stippe.
> Dort gibts folgende 5 Sterne Wertungen.
> Ich zitiere:
> "Wir benutzen die Rute als Teleskopstange beim Geocaching"
> "Wir benutzen sie für Banner auf drachenfeste und sind sehr zufrieden"
> "Wir verwenden die Stippruten zum Longieren unserer Pferde. Liegen super in der Hand, sind leicht und kosten ein Bruchteil gegenüber Longierpeitschen"
> 
> Ich werds mir merken. Beim nächsten Mittelalter-Rittertunier - antreten mit Glasfaser-Stippe.



4m, 5€...für meine Zwecke genau das richtige


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 4m, 5€...für meine Zwecke genau das richtige


Definitiv. Wäre ein echtes Schaustell-Kunststück.
Bei fahrender Bahn mit Teleskop-Rute einen Fisch aus der Leine tunken.
Wird Zeit zu üben, Kollege.


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Definitiv. Wäre ein echtes Schaustell-Kunststück.
> Bei fahrender Bahn mit Teleskop-Rute einen Fisch aus der Leine tunken.
> Wird Zeit zu üben, Kollege.


Durch das Busfenster eine Rotfeder stippen, einholen, abbeißen (Ich erinnere an Angeln nur zur Verwertung)


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Durch das Busfenster eine Rotfeder stippen, einholen, abbeißen (Ich erinnere an Angeln nur zur Verwertung)


Ist doch immer nur "zum Nahrungserwerb" - nicht für wen explizit. Nichts muss, was nicht muss.


----------



## Tricast

TobBok schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich eine Frage ergeben:
> Wenn ihr einen Beutel mit Futter öffnet, wie verschließt ihr diesen dann wieder?
> Grade im Winter, wo die Fische ihren Metabolismus ja herunterfahren, wollte ich nicht nen ganzen Sack auskippen für zwei Hände voll Futter.
> 
> Ich verwende dafür so etwas wie den Turbo Clip Tütenverschluß.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 4m, 5€...für meine Zwecke genau das richtige


Warum hast du nicht die 9 m genommen, daran ist die Fahne im Stadion viel besser zu sehen


----------



## daci7

Das wird ne ganz neue underground Sportart O.O roofing oder train-riding in Kombination mit speedfishing  genial!! Ich erklimme die Emmericher Rheinbrücke UND fange dabei eine barbe aus dem hauptstrom! Das ganze mit bodycam filmen und bei yt  rein = nicht endender Internet-ruhm!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Gibt bei Askari ja diese Glasfaser Stigma-Stippe.
> Dort gibts folgende 5 Sterne Wertungen.
> Ich zitiere:
> "Wir benutzen die Rute als Teleskopstange beim Geocaching"
> "Wir benutzen sie für Banner auf drachenfeste und sind sehr zufrieden"
> "Wir verwenden die Stippruten zum Longieren unserer Pferde. Liegen super in der Hand, sind leicht und kosten ein Bruchteil gegenüber Longierpeitschen"
> 
> Ich werds mir merken. Beim nächsten Mittelalter-Rittertunier - antreten mit Glasfaser-Stippe.



Ehrlich jetzt? 

Ohnehin stirbt das Stippen fast aus, ich suche seit Wochen nach vernünftigem Gerät, entweder bezahlst du sofort 120€ aufwärts für Gewicht (ab 6m) unter 220 Gramm oder es gibt im Sortiment nicht mal mehr Ruten für Lang/Lang. Entweder ist die Nachfrage wirklich so gering oder die Hersteller wollen ihre Kopfruten (verkürztes Fischen) in den Vordergrund rücken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

daci7 schrieb:


> speedfishing



Für das *Speed*fishing braucht man doch das richtige Näschen, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für das *Speed*fishing braucht man doch das richtige Näschen, oder?


Draussen liegt Schnee, da ist der Bedarf an Speedfishing recht gering

@Fantastic Fishing die Chinastippen von Ali scheinen gut anzukommen - vielleicht eine interessante Alternative? Oder Dreh den Spieß um und kauf dir eine longierpeitsche


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ehrlich jetzt?
> 
> Ohnehin stirbt das Stippen fast aus, ich suche seit Wochen nach vernünftigem Gerät, entweder bezahlst du sofort 120€ aufwärts für Gewicht (ab 6m) unter 220 Gramm oder es gibt im Sortiment nicht mal mehr Ruten für Lang/Lang. Entweder ist die Nachfrage wirklich so gering oder die Hersteller wollen ihre Kopfruten (verkürztes Fischen) in den Vordergrund rücken.



Its ja auch recht anspruchsvoll - 6m und unter 220 Gramm. Für den absoluten Einsteiger empfiehlt sich wohl eher eine robustere und damit schwerere Stippe und die Experten setzen entweder auf die kurzen Speedruten oder Kopfruten. Von Dir und ein paar anderen „verwöhnten” Lang-Lang-Anglern mal abgesehen ;-)
Ich hab zwei 6m-Stippen für die Angelei mit langer Schnur. Hab sie noch nicht gewogen, sie liegen aber sicher deutlich über 220 Gramm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Fantastic Fishing

Gibts doch günstig.
Ich schick dir mal n Link.

Da is nur noch eine von......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Its ja auch recht anspruchsvoll - 6m und unter 220 Gramm. Für den absoluten Einsteiger empfiehlt sich wohl eher eine robustere und damit schwerere Stippe und die Experten setzen entweder auf die kurzen Speedruten oder Kopfruten. Von Dir und ein paar anderen „verwöhnten” Lang-Lang-Anglern mal abgesehen ;-)
> Ich hab zwei 6m-Stippen für die Angelei mit langer Schnur. Hab sie noch nicht gewogen, sie liegen aber sicher deutlich über 220 Gramm.



Du brauchst das Handling beim Lang/Lang. Wenn du das Teil konzentriert hältst, wird es nach 3 Stunden schon arg belastend. Meine Whip hat 320 Gramm auf 6 Meter, das ist absoluter Durchschnitt für eine Standard-Stange.

Unter 220 Gramm ist bei 6 Meter eigentlich keine große Sache, es kommt ja auch auf den Durchmesser der Pole an. Ich würde 200 Gramm als gute Maßgabe einordnen.

https://www.fishingtackle24.de/shimano-exage-ax-te-2.html

Leider ist es so, das schlicht und ergreifend zwischen 50€ und 100€ die Gewichte gleich mal über 300 Gramm auf 6 Meter laufen und das ist preislich und anglerisch reinste Offenbarung. Ich würde glatt sagen, es gibt genügend Modelle, aber die Händler bieten halt nichts an.

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-catana-ex-te2-rute_0153304.html
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-2018...51:m:mdPxN0aDfwcsnBwRZklFf2g&var=423254052892

Und dann musst du aufpassen, was du kaufst. Ich will da jetzt keine Hersteller nennen, es gibt aber einige Abmischungen die verkauft werden/wurden, die höchst Brüchig sind.

Und danke für den Link Prof, ich glaube Sensas hat den Nachfolger rausgebracht, auf den bin ich gerade aus.


----------



## geomas

^ oder Du siehst Dich mal bei der Stipper-Messe um.

Zu den Angeboten der Händler (allgemein, ich meine nicht die Messe): die bieten eben lieber an, was sich ihrer Meinung nach gut verkaufen läßt. Andere Länder, andere Angebote.


----------



## gründler

Moin

Ihr dürft das balancegewicht nicht vergessen,200gr gewicht, heisst nicht das dieses auch das balancegewicht ist.

http://matchangler.blogspot.com/2010/04/poleruten-im-labortest.html
lg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ oder Du siehst Dich mal bei der Stipper-Messe um.
> 
> Zu den Angeboten der Händler (allgemein, ich meine nicht die Messe): die bieten eben lieber an, was sich ihrer Meinung nach gut verkaufen läßt. Andere Länder, andere Angebote.



Ist wahrscheinlich auch der beste Weg. Die Stipprute sollte man auch in der Hand haben, der Durchmesser und die Griffigkeit sind ja ebenfalls Kriterien, die recht individuell Bewertet werden. Generell muss es ja kein High-End Gerät sein, die goldene Mitte zwischen leicht und schwer würde mir reichen. Da muss man halt suchen, suchen und suchen.

Preston hat dieses Jahr eine interessante Whip rausgebracht, da schiele ich auch drauf. Mit 240€ natürlich preislich über meinen Vorstellungen, aber quasi 3 Ruten in einer. Du kann die Längen über das Griffstück variieren.


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Definitiv. Wäre ein echtes Schaustell-Kunststück.
> Bei fahrender Bahn mit Teleskop-Rute einen Fisch aus der Leine tunken.
> Wird Zeit zu üben, Kollege.





Ukel schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht die 9 m genommen, daran ist die Fahne im Stadion viel besser zu sehen



Weil ich für sie andere Verwendungszwecke habe als die, die ihr mir hier andichten wollt...  aber ich freue mich schon auf Dacis Youtubevideo von der Emmericher Rheinbrücke 

Hab mir aber tatsächlich genau die genannte Stippe gekauft - mangels Auswahl an etwas leichteren Stippen in der Länge. Bisschen leichter wäre sicher nice gewesen, aber ich plane auch keine 3-Stunden-Sessions.


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich eine Frage ergeben:
> Wenn ihr einen Beutel mit Futter öffnet, wie verschließt ihr diesen dann wieder?
> Grade im Winter, wo die Fische ihren Metabolismus ja herunterfahren, wollte ich nicht nen ganzen Sack auskippen für zwei Hände voll Futter.
> 
> Zusatzfrage:
> Kann mir jemand verraten, ob die Forcemaster Mini Float Commercial Rute von Shimano was taugt? Ist ja Carbon - und dennoch ordentlich günstig. Grade bei Gerlinger gesehen.



Hi!
Die Forcemaster habe ich letztes Jahr, nach Ükelempfehlung, für etwas über 30€ gekauft und bin total begeistert.
Für das Geld eine richtig schöne Posenrute. Meine ist 330cm und wird hauptsächlich zum Döbeln an kleinen bis mittleren Fließen genutzt.
Kann man wirklich kaufen!
Petri


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die Forcemaster habe ich letztes Jahr, nach Ükelempfehlung, für etwas über 30€ gekauft und bin total begeistert.
> Für das Geld eine richtig schöne Posenrute. Meine ist 330cm und wird hauptsächlich zum Döbeln an kleinen bis mittleren Fließen genutzt.
> Kann man wirklich kaufen!
> Petri



Würdest du sagen, die eignet sich auch für größere Fische wie Schleien oder sogar kleinere Zander? Ich wollte mir auch eigentlich noch etwas in der Richtung kaufen und die ist ja derzeit wirklich megagünstig...


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab mir aber tatsächlich genau die genannte Stippe gekauft - mangels Auswahl an etwas leichteren Stippen in der Länge. Bisschen leichter wäre sicher nice gewesen, aber ich plane auch keine 3-Stunden-Sessions.


Hab mal auf den Seiten der anderen beiden großen Angelläden nachgesehen, aber dort ist auch nichts vernünftiges dabei. Sogar bei dem für Stipper ziemlich gut sortierten Laden ist nichts zu finden. Entsetzt ich bin.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Würdest du sagen, die eignet sich auch für größere Fische wie Schleien oder sogar kleinere Zander? Ich wollte mir auch eigentlich noch etwas in der Richtung kaufen und die ist ja derzeit wirklich megagünstig...


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Rute mit dem gemeinen Wald und Wiesenzander (war das FF der das Drillverhalte  des Zanders mit "nasser Sack" umschrieben hat?) Probleme hat, aber für Schleie wäre es mir recht schwachbrüstig... vielleicht wäre die Shimano Vengeance trout/Zander was für dich? Schöne günstige posenrute mit IIRC 40gr Wurfgewicht? Viel Drillspaß aber ich würde mir damit auch einen Karpfen bis 20 Pfund zutrauen wenn das Gewässer ein wenig Platz zulässt


----------



## Tobias85

Der beiden großen im Netz oder in Hannover? ich kenne sonst nur noch den in Garbsen.

Ich wollte jetzt erstmal nur was billiges für den Nahbereich, um das Stippen anzutesten, und hab auch ganz konkrete Vorstellungen, wo und wie ich angeln möchte. Dafür reicht so ein billiger Glasfaserknüppel erstmal aus, erweitern und was besseres suchen geht ja immer nochmal.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Rute mit dem gemeinen Wald und Wiesenzander (war das FF der das Drillverhalte  des Zanders mit "nasser Sack" umschrieben hat?) Probleme hat, aber für Schleie wäre es mir recht schwachbrüstig... vielleicht wäre die Shimano Vengeance trout/Zander was für dich? Schöne günstige posenrute mit IIRC 40gr Wurfgewicht? Viel Drillspaß aber ich würde mir damit auch einen Karpfen bis 20 Pfund zutrauen wenn das Gewässer ein wenig Platz zulässt



Die ist auch nett und hat sogar einen Korkgriff, das gefällt dem Tobsen natürlich. Bei dem WG ist die doch aber sicher überdimensioniert für das Trotten am Bach und das Matchangeln auf Rotaugen, oder nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich auch der beste Weg. Die Stipprute sollte man auch in der Hand haben, der Durchmesser und die Griffigkeit sind ja ebenfalls Kriterien, die recht individuell Bewertet werden. Generell muss es ja kein High-End Gerät sein, die goldene Mitte zwischen leicht und schwer würde mir reichen. Da muss man halt suchen, suchen und suchen.




Warum nimmst du nicht ne 5 oder 6m Bolo?

Damit bist doch universeller aufgestellt und kannst auch "stippen". Jederzeit aber auch Schnur geben wenn dicke Döbel, Schleien, Karpfen usw. das fordern.
Werfen geht auch wenn die Fische mal außerhalb des Stippradius stehen.
Ich habe früher auch lang-lang gestippt.......bis ich die erste Bolo hatte.
Seitdem war es vorbei mit den Abrissen der großen Fische.
Inzwischen nur noch mit Rolle!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Rute mit dem gemeinen Wald und Wiesenzander (war das FF der das Drillverhalte  des Zanders mit "nasser Sack" umschrieben hat?) Probleme hat, aber für Schleie wäre es mir recht schwachbrüstig... vielleicht wäre die Shimano Vengeance trout/Zander was für dich? Schöne günstige posenrute mit IIRC 40gr Wurfgewicht? Viel Drillspaß aber ich würde mir damit auch einen Karpfen bis 20 Pfund zutrauen wenn das Gewässer ein wenig Platz zulässt



Nasser Sack trifft es. (Zander ist langweilig)

Allgemein könnt ihr mit jeder Rute jeden Fisch fangen, die Frage ist doch vielmehr ob das Gewässer es zulässt. Ich hatte letztes Jahr einige Schleien zwischen 40cm und 50cm im Teich am Winkelpicker ausgedrillt, da war noch kein Kraut. Sobald aber der Bewuchs zunimmt, musst du dich als Angler darauf einstellen. Da ist nix mehr mit "englisches Commercial-Pool" drillen, sondern Fisch gezielt kontrollieren. Ich bin auf eine Bombrute gegangen und konnte mich in Sicherheit wähnen.

Die Aktion der Rute ist ja auch kein "Spaßkriterium". Es geht um die Möglichkeit, feine Schnüre und Vorfächer zu verwenden, um Möglichst die Fluchten ohne Ausschlitzer zu parieren. Es ist unerheblich ob Mikro Waggler oder Mini-Winkelpicker, die Richtung der Auswahl unterliegt dem selben Grundgedanken. Nehme ich eine sehr harte Rute mit einem 0,12 Millimeter Vorfach, steigt die Rate der Ausschlitzer dramatisch. Lasse ich die Rolle dann offen, wozu der dicke Prügel von Rute? Daher eine durchdachte Aufstellung des Gerätes zu Gewässer/Fisch/Absicht.

Im kleinen Fluss muss ich auch "Stiffer" werden, weil die Döbel letztes Jahr schon mit vollem Anlauf ins Ufer knallen. Dort dreht sich das Spielchen wieder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht ne 5 oder 6m Bolo?
> 
> Damit bist doch universeller aufgestellt und kannst auch "stippen". Jederzeit aber auch Schnur geben wenn dicke Döbel, Schleien, Karpfen usw. das fordern.
> Werfen geht auch wenn die Fische mal außerhalb des Stippradius stehen.
> Ich habe früher auch lang-lang gestippt.......bis ich die erste Bolo hatte.
> Seitdem war es vorbei mit den Abrissen der großen Fische.
> Inzwischen nur noch mit Rolle!



Bolo geht natürlich auch. Das machen auch nicht wenige, ich muss das aber immer Trennen wegen Blog/Berichterstattung. Ich kann schlecht von Stippen schreiben mit ner Bolo in der Hand. Zumal wir auch Veranstaltungen haben, wo nur Stipprute zugelassen ist. Mit Bolos hatte ich bisher aber nichts zu tun. Wird auch langsam mal Zeit, sich eine zuzulegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mach das mal. Dann brauchst ne Stippe nur noch für Kütfisch.
Für größere (oder sogar Competition taugliche) Beute brauchst du ne Bolo.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach das mal. Dann brauchst ne Stippe nur noch für Kütfisch.
> Für größere (oder sogar Competition taugliche) Beute brauchst du ne Bolo.



Ich denke an der Elbe ist das ohne Frage die beste Lösung. Nen großen Aland an der Strömungskante hätte ich auch lieber "save" im Kescher als umständlich am Gummizug. Ich denke die Bolo wird früher oder später in den Fokus rücken. Ich bin ja mit meinen Stippen zufrieden, da kommen nur noch 4 bis 5 dazu und dann ist das Thema durch. Ist ja wie immer:

Haben ist besser als brauchen. 

Was die Competition angeht ist es dieses Jahr relativ passend. Schwerpunkt soll ja "nährwertiges" Feedern/Method Feedern mit dem Auge auf größere Fische sein. Ich denke das klappt schon. Bei den Schleien bin ich sehr guter Dinge. Ükel hate ich letztes Jahr schon mehrere Große dabei. Brassen wird eher tricky, der Schnitt ist zwischen 50 und 60, darüber nur 2x glaube ich. Döbel kann ich definitiv liefern, das hängt aber vom Wasserstand/Bedingungen ab.

Was kommt, das kommt. 

Edith: Güstern sehe ich mich als Favorit. Elbe rulez.


----------



## Andal

Man kommt von der spinnwebendünnen Fischerei im Laufe der Jahre eh von ganz alleine wieder ab. Weil es nicht sein muss!

Sieht man vom Hegefischen auf fingerlange Rotfederschen mal ab, wenn man punkten muss. Vernünftige Fische machen auch vor einem 16er+ Vorfach nicht Halt. Das lässt sich dann auch mit schwindendem Augenlicht noch vernünftig binden. Man verliert deutlich weniger Fisch, wenn man zügig und etwas forcierter drillen kann. Den Fischen kommt es auch zu Pass, wenn sie flotter aus dem Wasser gezogen werden und nicht ewig gespielt werden müssen. Und die Montagen werden auch wieder haltbarer, wenn sie sich nicht pausenlos verzwurrln, verdrallen, oder sonstwie an der Dünnheit eingehen. So lange es halbwegs angepasst ist...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bei Süßwasserfischarten brauchen wir ohnehin kaum von Kraft "sprechen" (Abseits Barbe, Karpfen, Wels). Für mich reicht ein Vorfach in jedem Falle von 0,14 Millimeter aus und das für Schleien der Kategorie 6 Pfund Aufwärts. Ich könnte auch keinen kleinen Haken mit dicken Schnüren binden, da rutscht eher alles über das Plättchen. Da bin ich recht englisch unterwegs und fahre ziemlich gut damit.

Grob nur wegen der Angeltechnik, Schlagschnüre etc. sonst leicht und filigran. Geschadet hats bisher nicht.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der beiden großen im Netz oder in Hannover? ich kenne sonst nur noch den in Garbsen.


Ich meine die in Hannover. Der zweite ist Fish&fun, aber das lohnt nicht mehr. Generell ist, was reines Stippen angeht, das Angebot stark rückläufig.


----------



## Andal

Das ist auch kein Thema, welches sich final beantworten, oder gar einfordern lässt. Es entwickelt sich mit der Zeit. Ich hatte auch die "feine Phase". Heute ist das angesichts des langsamen körperlichen Verfalls schwieriger geworden und ich mache Abstriche. Komischerweise sind aber meine Fänge nicht schlechter geworden. Ob das jetzt an der fortschreitenden Vereinfachung liegt, ob es den Fischen wirklich egal ist, oder warum auch immer, mag ich gar nicht sagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Thema, welches sich final beantworten, oder gar einfordern lässt. Es entwickelt sich mit der Zeit. Ich hatte auch die "feine Phase". Heute ist das angesichts des langsamen körperlichen Verfalls schwieriger geworden und ich mache Abstriche. Komischerweise sind aber meine Fänge nicht schlechter geworden. Ob das jetzt an der fortschreitenden Vereinfachung liegt, ob es den Fischen wirklich egal ist, oder warum auch immer, mag ich gar nicht sagen.



Ist ja auch eine Frage des Angeldrucks. Ich sehe zwische 0,12 und 0,16 auch keinen erheblichen Unterschied, ich kann aber auch nicht wie ein Fisch sehen. Meiner Erfahrung nach fangen aber immer jene besser, die feiner Fischen als die Konkurrenz. Das ergibt fast jede Auswertung nach jedem Hegefischen, auch Privat bemerke ich, wie sich meine Ausbeute steigert.

Allerdings ist das alles hochgradig spekulativ. Fische und ich haben eines Gemeinsam: Wir sind Kurzsichtig von Natur aus. Wer auf Distanz nicht gut sehen, könnte es aber im Nahbereich. Ob eine Schnur wahrgenommen wird? Wohl Möglich, Farben "branden" sich als Gefahr ja erwiesenermaßen auch ein. Döbel sind besonders zickig. Wenn ich sehe wie in UK auf große Chubs geangelt wird, dreht sich eine ganze Welt. 2 Caster an einem 18er Haken mit extrem flach eingestellten Mini-Wagglern. Am Ende liegen 6 Döbel der Extraklasse im Kescher. Ich glaube mit 10er Haken und Tulip/Brotflocke klappt das nicht so. Döbel sind eben Augenräuber, wer Insekten an der Wasseroberfläche sieht, lässt sich nicht so einfach übers Ohr hauen.

Tatsächlich konnte ich alle größeren Döbel bei klarem Wasser fangen, auf Maden, während Schwimmbrot oder Flocke bei Trübheit einfach nicht der Renner waren. Zufall? Muss man über Jahre testen.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine Frage des Angeldrucks. Ich sehe zwische 0,12 und 0,16 auch keinen erheblichen Unterschied, ich kann aber auch nicht wie ein Fisch sehen. Meiner Erfahrung nach fangen aber immer jene besser, die feiner Fischen als die Konkurrenz. Das ergibt fast jede Auswertung nach jedem Hegefischen, auch Privat bemerke ich, wie sich meine Ausbeute steigert.


Das ist das einzige wirkliche Argument. Wenn man denn in einer Konkurrenz zu irgendwem steht!
Aber dann sind wir auch wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, der für MICH überhaupt nicht zählt. Ich habe diesen sogenannten Angeldruck an meinen Gewässern nicht, oder ich nehme ihn nicht als solchen wahr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist das einzige wirkliche Argument. Wenn man denn in einer Konkurrenz zu irgendwem steht!
> Aber dann sind wir auch wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, der für MICH überhaupt nicht zählt. Ich habe diesen sogenannten Angeldruck an meinen Gewässern nicht, oder ich nehme ihn nicht als solchen wahr.



Da spricht einiges für, einiges dagegen. Ich mir im Bezug auf diese Thematik auch nie sicher, das Verhalten der Fische und das immer wieder angetriebene Verbessern der Methoden hat aber einen Ursprung: Nämlich die Beute. Wären es schwimmende Steine, könnten wir auf viele Dinge verzichten, ich sehe da aber Gegenteiliges, bis hin zu widersprüchliches. Es gibt tausende sinnvolle Erfindungen von Anglern, die sich immer wieder angepasst haben. Das Bedingt meiner Meinung nach einem Objekt mit zumindest einer gewissen "Intelligenz" oder angepassten Instinkten. Ich habe Hechte erlebt, die in den Setzkescher hacken, bis hin zu Fischen die sich 3x hintereinander fangen lassen.

Ich glaube das es durchaus scheue und willige Flossen gibt, wer vermag den Scheuen zu überlisten? Daran orientiere ich mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Inni

Was sind bei euch große Döbel? Meine größten (um die 55cm) hatte ich auf Frolic, Halibutpellets oder Fleischwurst


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Was sind bei euch große Döbel? Meine größten (um die 55cm) hatte ich auf Frolic, Halibutpellets oder Fleischwurst



58 Zentimeter auf 2 luftgezogene Maden. Darunter so einiges, darüber noch nichts. Tendenziell glaube ich an größere Exemplare, sie wandern aber meiner Meinung nach bei uns in die Elbe ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mein größter letztes Jahr war 65cm.
Gibt auch ein Bild hier im Trööt irgendwo.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein größter letztes Jahr war 65cm.
> Gibt auch ein Bild hier im Trööt irgendwo.



Fettes Brett, den muss man erstmal Toppen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier isset:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...friedfischangler.331698/page-335#post-4822319

Wird schwer.
Hoffentlich beißt er dieses Jahr nochmal.


----------



## Andal

Große Aiteln heißt, mehr als 60 cm. Hierbei ist es aber weniger das Problem sie zu fangen, als überhaupt solche Fische in den Gewässern zu wissen. Leider ist bei uns diese Art schwer rückläufig in den Beständen - besonders im Rhein!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja die Größe ist echt selten.
Pfund- bis Kilodinger sind ja immer drin aber Ü60 ist rar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier isset:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...friedfischangler.331698/page-335#post-4822319
> 
> Wird schwer.
> Hoffentlich beißt er dieses Jahr nochmal.



Ja, das wird mehr als schwer. Aber hey, wir üben uns doch in der Herausforderung!


----------



## Andal

Und gewisse Vorstellungen muss man einfach zu Grabe tragen. Wir angeln nicht in England an ausgesuchten Strecken und wir schreiben auch nicht mehr Anno dunnemals. 

In meiner Anfangszeit, vor rund etwas über 50 Jahren, hatten wir Aitelbestände in unseren Bächen, das glaubt heute keiner mehr. Allerdings konnte man seinerzeit in dem Wasser auch direkt Filme entwickeln. Es gab Bauern, die haben das Bachwasser nicht an ihre Kühe gegeben, sie hatten Sorge um ihr Vieh. Und die Aiteln, im adulten Graskarpfenformat, wurden selbst von den Hühnern verschmäht. Heute haben diese Bäche praktisch wieder Trinkwasserqualität... das muss man einfach berücksichtigen!


----------



## geomas

Der Fluß nebenan ist bis auf ganz wenige und sehr ruhige Randlagen noch eisfrei. 






Angelstelle vom letzten Winter - jetzt mit minimal Vegetation am Ufer.


Etwa ein Dutzend Kormorane diskutierten auf dem Gelände der HSG-Ruderer die wenigen cm Neuschnee.
Ist aber wohl ein gutes Zeichen, daß sich die Viecher hier aufhalten. Wenn sie hier keine Beute machen könnten wären sie wohl woanders.
Einen sah ich mit einem dunklen Fisch im Schnabel (gibts doch schon Grundeln in meiner Nachbarschaft?).


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Würdest du sagen, die eignet sich auch für größere Fische wie Schleien oder sogar kleinere Zander? Ich wollte mir auch eigentlich noch etwas in der Richtung kaufen und die ist ja derzeit wirklich megagünstig...



Hi!
Die schafft alles, was sich mit 20-22 Mono so fangen lässt. Zander sowieso, Schleien auch, sofern man nicht die 65er mit Gewalt vom Gestrüpp fernhalten muß.
Ist halt ne Karpfenrute für Paylakes.. .
Petri


----------



## Tobias85

Dicke Döbel in meinem Bach heißt 45cm aufwärts, viel mehr ist hier aber auch leider nicht drin. 

Ich hab es heut Nachmittag endlich nochmal an den Bach geschafft und konnte Kochtopfs Wackelpudding-Tulip testen. Bei leichtem Hochwasser und Sichttiefen von vielleicht 20cm war ich guter Dinge, einen Döbel verhaften zu können, wurde aber dann doch enttäuscht. Am Rand einer kleinen Kehrströmung hat es mal ganz kurz an der Pickerspitze gewackelt, aber das wars dann auch. Obs ein Biss war oder nur ein Schnurschwimmer, das kann ich nicht sagen. Einer von zwei Tulipwürfeln fehlte zwar nach dem Einholen, allerdings bin ich auch in der Ufervegetation hängen geblieben.

Dafür wurde ich zwischendurch Zeuge eines Kampfes zwischen einem schmächtigen Reiher und einem riesigen Greifvogel (ist dann glaube ich ein Habicht, oder?). Der Reiher wurde von dem Habicht verfolgt. Das ganze fand nur wenige Meter über dem Boden statt, genau vor der untergehenden Sonne, immer wieder hin und her und in beeindruckend langsamem Tempo. Beeindruckendes Schauspiel. Trotzdem hat der Habicht dann irgendwann abgedreht und ist in den nächsten Baum geflogen, der Reiher entgegengesetzt geflüchtet. Zehn Minuten später trieb plötzlich eine kleine Armada an dunklen (Daunen)Federn den Bach hinab. Vielleicht wurde der Habicht also noch anderweitig fündig.


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die schafft alles, was sich mit 20-22 Mono so fangen lässt. Zander sowieso, Schleien auch, sofern man nicht die 65er mit Gewalt vom Gestrüpp fernhalten muß.
> Ist halt ne Karpfenrute für Paylakes.. .
> Petri



Danke für die Einschützung


----------



## Kochtopf

Schade @Tobias85!
Lag bestimmt am Verzicht auf Pose  da hilft nur dranbleiben


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab es heut Nachmittag endlich nochmal an den Bach geschafft.



Cool das Du überhaupt rausgekommen bist, und ich wette der Raubvogeldogfight war ein denkwürdiges Spektakel!


----------



## Tobias85

Hier war ich heute unterwegs:






Die äußeren Durchgänge werden nur bei Hochwasser durchspült. Von den Mittleren ist der kleine rechte der Hauptdurchlass (ca. 1-1,2m breit), der größere linke ist auch durch eine Trennwand abgeschottet, die heute nur ganz knapp überspült war, meist aber auch trocken liegt. An der Stelle und mit Pose wäre auf schüchterne Döbel wohl nicht viel gegangen. Auswerfen, 20 Sekunden treiben lassen und über den Döbelköppen gegen die Strömung wieder einholen...das hätte wahrscheinlich zuviel Trubel verursacht. Mit Pose und Brot teste ich es vielleicht mal auf der Seite hinterm Kanal.


----------



## Andal

Ganz abgesehen von der Jahreszeit, das ist ein schöner Platz, der wohl etwas verspricht!


----------



## Minimax

ich sehe leider kein Bild


----------



## Nordlichtangler

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ihr dürft das balancegewicht nicht vergessen,200gr gewicht, heisst nicht das dieses auch das balancegewicht ist.
> 
> http://matchangler.blogspot.com/2010/04/poleruten-im-labortest.html
> lg


Deswegen , bei mir eben nur mit Rolle dran  ist echt merklich besser, nicht nur die Balance.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht ne 5 oder 6m Bolo?
> ...
> Seitdem war es vorbei mit den Abrissen der großen Fische.
> Inzwischen nur noch mit Rolle!


und die dicken Brummer am feinen Faden machen eben erst richtig Spass!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit Bolos hatte ich bisher aber nichts zu tun. Wird auch langsam mal Zeit, sich eine zuzulegen.


Aber sowas von ...


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> ich sehe leider kein Bild



Hier nochmal für dich...klappt es diesmal?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber sowas von ...



There will be a time for.

Abba, ich hab soviel vor. Ich betrauere die fehlende Möglichkeit des ewigen Lebens. Was man beim Angeln alles machen kann, füllt die 7 Leben einer Katze fünffach.


----------



## Andal

Prioritäten setzen. Wenn man zu  viel vor hat, dann bleibt auch zu viel auf der Strecke.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> There will be a time for.
> 
> Abba, ich hab soviel vor. Ich betrauere die fehlende Möglichkeit des ewigen Lebens. Was man beim Angeln alles machen kann, füllt die 7 Leben einer Katze fünffach.



Unterschreibe ich sofort. Noch schlimmer wirds, wenn man das ganze auf 2-5 Hobbys ausdehnt. :/


----------



## Xianeli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für dich...klappt es diesmal?



Nö ^^


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen von der Jahreszeit, das ist ein schöner Platz, der wohl etwas verspricht!



Absolut! Man hat zwar immer das Problem, die Fische bei jedem Fang potentiell zu verjagen, aber für kurze Angeltrips immer einen Besuch wert!


----------



## feederbrassen

ich kann das Bild auch nicht sehen .Hmpf.


----------



## daci7

Mit was für Zahlen hier um sich geworfen wird ... man man man.
Mein Ziel für die Ükel-Challange: Ich will in jeder Kategorie dabei sein. Das wäre schon ein 6er für mich!
Brassen, Aland, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Karpfen, Kaulbarsch, Schleie, Döbel und natürlich der absolute Prestige-Fisch Ukel himself wird sicher machbar sein. Nase, Barbe und Güster ist immernoch realistisch. Karausche, Giebel und Gründling wird verdammt schwer. Gründlinge hatte ich bisher nur ein paarmal auf der Senke und die Bauernkarpfen hab ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gefangen ... Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett Leute!
Ich hol mir die Tage btw. ne neue Feederrute ab beim freundlichen Tackledealer ums Eck - heute vor Ort bestellt. Damit wird das Feedern im Rhein wieder angegriffen.
Meine anderen heavy Feeder Ruten liegen alle als UL-Mittelmeer-Brandungsruten in Spanien ...


----------



## Tobias85

Warum kann ausgerechnet unser Techno-Simpel es sehen und alle anderen nicht? Verkehrte Welt... 

Hab den Beitrag oben nochmal editiert und einen anderen Upload-Server benutzt...hoffentlich nun? Bitte, bitte, bitte...


----------



## Xianeli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Warum kann ausgerechnet unser Techno-Simpel es sehen und alle anderen nicht? Verkehrte Welt...
> 
> Hab den Beitrag oben nochmal editiert und einen anderen Upload-Server benutzt...hoffentlich nun? Bitte, bitte, bitte...



Funzt


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Warum kann ausgerechnet unser Techno-Simpel es sehen und alle anderen nicht? Verkehrte Welt...


Fortuna ist mit den Arglosen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn man sich ruhig verhält kommen sie bald wieder. Kann man wunderbar am Gartenteich beobachten wenn der Reiher/ein Waschbär/hier Name einfügen wieder weg sind. Wobei das eher für sehr träge fließgewässer und stillgewässer gelten dürfte. 

Der Trupp wäre dann erstmal weg aber vermutlich kommt der nächste bald


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Fortuna ist mit den Arglosen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Bei Döbel bin ich raus.Gibt es welche im Rhein? Hab ich noch nirgends hier gesehen . Den Rest könnte ich zumindest in derTheorie zusammen bekommen.
Einfach wird das nicht zumindest bei Gründling und Ukel.
Gab es mal zuhauf im Rhein aber das ist schon länger her.
Wird für mich dieses Jahr viel auf Rheiangeln auslaufen was ich aber nicht als Nachteil sehe.
Giebel sollte drin sein ,Karausche mach ich noch ein großes Fragzeichen.
Große Brassen ,dafür müsste ich Nachts fischen aber da gibt es ja noch den Rhein.
Ich mache mir da jetzt mal keine Gedanken ,es wird aber sehr Interessant und abwechslungsreich soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich sofort. Noch schlimmer wirds, wenn man das ganze auf 2-5 Hobbys ausdehnt. :/



Das ist ja die Crux. Du hast ja noch andere Interessen. Man merkt einfach, wie kurz die Lebenszeit eigentlich ist. Ich kann 10 Jahre nur für kleine Plötzen beim Stippen im Teich verschwenden und Aufsätze darüber schreiben. Koppel das mal an alles andere. Ich könnte ja auch im Amazonas Feedern.......


----------



## Xianeli

Brasse, Rotfeder, Rotauge, Karpfen, Schleie und mit Glück nen Kaulbarsch... alles andere hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen dafür müsste ich definitiv an andere Gewässer. Aber das ist ja nichts negatives, im Gegenteil. So lerne ich mal andere Gewässer kennen. Von Andal lass ich mir dann das Barbenangeln zeigen


----------



## feederbrassen

Xianeli schrieb:


> Funzt



Ahhhhh jetze


----------



## Andal

Mit der bewerbstauglichen Vielfalt an Arten sind wir im Rhein etwas gekniffen. Gelistet sind sie zwar alle, aber sie zu fangen ist eine ganz andere Aufgabe. Grad beim Döbel sieht es hier bei mir sehr mau aus. Da sind die Karpfen direkt inflationär vorhanden.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Mit was für Zahlen hier um sich geworfen wird ... man man man.
> Mein Ziel für die Ükel-Challange: Ich will in jeder Kategorie dabei sein. Das wäre schon ein 6er für mich!
> Brassen, Aland, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Karpfen, Kaulbarsch, Schleie, Döbel und natürlich der absolute Prestige-Fisch Ukel himself wird sicher machbar sein. Nase, Barbe und Güster ist immernoch realistisch. Karausche, Giebel und Gründling wird verdammt schwer. Gründlinge hatte ich bisher nur ein paarmal auf der Senke und die Bauernkarpfen hab ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gefangen ... Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett Leute!
> Ich hol mir die Tage btw. ne neue Feederrute ab beim freundlichen Tackledealer ums Eck - heute vor Ort bestellt. Damit wird das Feedern im Rhein wieder angegriffen.
> Meine anderen heavy Feeder Ruten liegen alle als UL-Mittelmeer-Brandungsruten in Spanien ...


Mein Ziel ist auch alle Sparten zu bedienen. Giebel und Karausche müsste ich hinkriegen. Brassen, Nase, Aland wird schwer, erstere gibt es in unseren Gewässern gerüchteweise, angeblich sollen Nasen bei Meldungen rumturnen aber ultrascheu sein, ansonsten habe ich nie von einem aland bei uns gesehen  oder gehört (wenn ich einen ausgesetzten Goldorfen fange zählt das dann?) Gründling fange ich auf Ansage, Ukelei hatte ich bis heute nicht am Band, gibt es aber (flacher mit kleinem Köder fischen, woll?)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alle Fische zusamme zu bekommen ist schwer und vmtl. unmöglich(hier jedenfalls).

Zwei Arten gibts hier absolut nicht und andere sehr selten aber mal sehen was sehen was die Saison so bringt.
Interessant wird es allemal.
Ich muss auch noch Gewässer finden in denen ich die ausgefalleneren Arten finde.


----------



## Tobias85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei Döbel bin ich raus.Gibt es welche im Rhein? Hab ich noch nirgends hier gesehen . Den Rest könnte ich zumindest in derTheorie zusammen bekommen.
> Einfach wird das nicht zumindest bei Gründling und Ukel.
> Gab es mal zuhauf im Rhein aber das ist schon länger her.
> Wird für mich dieses Jahr viel auf Rheiangeln auslaufen was ich aber nicht als Nachteil sehe.
> Giebel sollte drin sein ,Karausche mach ich noch ein großes Fragzeichen.
> Große Brassen ,dafür müsste ich Nachts fischen aber da gibt es ja noch den Rhein.
> Ich mache mir da jetzt mal keine Gedanken ,es wird aber sehr Interessant und abwechslungsreich soviel ist sicher.



Nase, Karausche, Giebel und Gründling wüsste ich jetzt nicht mal, wo ich da hin sollte, Barbe könnte ich ev hinbekommen mit ner Wochenkarte für die Weser. Alle werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist auch alle Sparten zu bedienen. Giebel und Karausche müsste ich hinkriegen. Brassen, Nase, Aland wird schwer, erstere gibt es in unseren Gewässern gerüchteweise, angeblich sollen Nasen bei Meldungen rumturnen aber ultrascheu sein, ansonsten habe ich nie von einem aland bei uns gesehen  oder gehört (wenn ich einen ausgesetzten Goldorfen fange zählt das dann?) Gründling fange ich auf Ansage, Ukelei hatte ich bis heute nicht am Band, gibt es aber (flacher mit kleinem Köder fischen, woll?)



Flach mit stark übernässtem, wolkenbildenden Futter soll ganz gut laufen. So werd ich mich da rantasten.


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Mit der bewerbstauglichen Vielfalt an Arten sind wir im Rhein etwas gekniffen. Gelistet sind sie zwar alle, aber sie zu fangen ist eine ganz andere Aufgabe. Grad beim Döbel sieht es hier bei mir sehr mau aus. Da sind die Karpfen direkt inflationär vorhanden.



So ein schöner Flusskarpfen hat natürlich auch was. Bei uns im kleinen Stausee ist bei 85-90cm Ende. Beissen aber auch relativ selten. Schöne Küchenkarpfen kannst du an guten Tagen genug fürs ganze Jahr fangen. 

So ein Flusskarpfen geht auch bestimmt nochmal ne Nummer mehr ab als einer aus dem See


----------



## hanzz

Seitdem der Grundelbestand rückläufig ist, sind die Döbel hier in der Ecke am Rhein wieder aufgetaucht. Letzes Jahr im Sommer haben wir sogar kleine Döbel gesehen, also auch Nachwuchs. Ebenso die Ükels. Eine Freude.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Das sind noch die Kleinen bei uns.


----------



## Andal

Unsere Flusskarpfen dürften samt und sonders vermutlich ausgebüchste Teichfische sein. Nichts desto Trotz, sie sind da und man kann sie verhaften!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sind noch die Kleinen bei uns.



Ist doch schon ein Guter.
Keine Ahnung bisher wo ich sowat angeln soll.
Um Kütfisch hab ich sonst immer einen Bogen gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist doch schon ein Guter.
> Keine Ahnung bisher wo ich sowat angeln soll.
> Um Kütfisch hab ich sonst immer einen Bogen gemacht.



Ich hatte letztes Jahr größere. Ich bin mir sicher, das ich an die 24 Zentimeter schon dabei hatte. Allerdings kann das auch nen kleiner Rapfen gewesen sein, darüber hatte ich mir bisher keine Gedanken gemacht, daher die vage Vermutung. Der Hafen bei mir ist jedenfalls voll damit. Wird kein großes Problem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also, ich sag mal: Jeder Weißfisch (also nicht die grünen ala Karpfen,Schleie) mit 40cm und mehr ist schon groß, kein Jungvolk mehr, da hat man was mit zu tun am feinen Gerät und ist vorzeigbar! 

Selbst beim Barsch ist das schon eine Traumgrenze.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sind noch die Kleinen bei uns.



Donnerwetter! Kulinarisch muss man da ja bereits über ne Füllung nachdenken!


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ehrlich jetzt?


Hör auf meine Idee mit den Rittertunieren schlecht zu reden! :O


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die Forcemaster habe ich letztes Jahr, nach Ükelempfehlung, für etwas über 30€ gekauft und bin total begeistert.


Danke für die Info. Ich versuch die mal irgendwo zu begrabeln!

Und zum Abschluss wie versprochen - hier mal das optisch beste Bild von der vor etwa 10 Seiten angesprochenen Altarm-Aue.
Ein unglaublich schönes Gewässer. Phasenweise recht flach - vllt sogar was für freie Leine. Man konnte phasenweise im Wasser schwimmende Schatten erkennen. Rute hatte ich nicht dabei. War direkt nach der Arbeit dort. War aber ein schöner Spaziergang bei -2°C.
Vllt komme ich die Tage mal dazu dort mit Lotblei und Rute hinzugurken. Wäre auch nen gutes Gewässer einfach mal das Rutenauswerfen zu üben. Überkopfwürfe muss ich nochmal trainieren. ^^'


----------



## daci7

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sind noch die Kleinen bei uns.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 319046


Dat is doch ein Hering!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Donnerwetter! Kulinarisch muss man da ja bereits über ne Füllung nachdenken!



Ich wollte die Knaben einst schon frittieren, hole ich dieses Jahr nach. Ükelchips sind ja mit Sicherheit was feines. An Menge und Möglichkeit dürfte es nicht scheitern, wenn ich Speedfischen am Hafen praktiziere. Da Schlage ich doch glatt viele Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Den Hunger stillen und die Challenge erfüllen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Und zum Abschluss wie versprochen - hier mal das optisch beste Bild von der vor etwa 10 Seiten angesprochenen Altarm-Aue.
> Ein unglaublich schönes Gewässer.




Sieht gut aus und größer als vermutet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

daci7 schrieb:


> Dat is doch ein Hering!



Warum wohl kam ich auf den Namen wankelnder Ükel? Der hier ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum wohl kam ich auf den Namen wankelnder Ükel? Der hier ist auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 319048



Zum Kackenden Ükel hätte auch gepasst. 

Und erzähl mir nich dat isn Micropellet.


----------



## feederbrassen

So groß hab ich die garnicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus und größer als vermutet.


Ist es auch. Ich hab mich schlicht und einfach auf der Gewässerkarte um einen Altarm geirrt. Wir haben hier in der Ecke einige davon & die Gewässerkarte ist stellenweise bei den eng zusammenliegenden Armen unübersichtlich gestaltet. Hindert mich aber nicht daran, das Teil zu befischen. 

Man kann auch mal hervorheben, dass der dort ansässige Bauer vorbildlich für Angler eine Art "Tor" eingebaut hat - das Gatter ist ähnlich wie eine Schleuse einer Vogelvoliere im Zoo durchschreitbar und somit der KOMPLETTE eigtl abgesperrte Altarm somit befischbar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Kackenden Ükel hätte auch gepasst.
> 
> Und erzähl mir nich dat isn Micropellet.



Das sind die Tränen der Verlierer. Kotig wie ein Regen voller Scheisse.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Kaxxxxen Ükel hätte auch gepasst.



Vielleicht. Vielleicht hätte der Thread aber auch einen anderen Verlauf genommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das kann gut sein.


----------



## Andal

Lauben nur leicht salzen und dann mehlieren. In schwimmendem Fett ausbacken und mit einem Knoblauchdipp genießen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich dachte FF kam von wanking bleak auf wankelndes Ükel. Der Geruch hat an seine Hand erinnert *duckundrenn*


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Lauben nur leicht salzen und dann mehlieren. In schwimmendem Fett ausbacken und mit einem Knoblauchdipp genießen...


So schmeckt alles lieber Andal


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Kochtopf!


Der schmeckt auch so zubereitet


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Knaben einst schon frittieren, hole ich dieses Jahr nach.



Ich kenn das von der Unteren Donau, schön in Bierteig mit einer sehr dünnen, aber aromatischen Knoblauchsosse ("Sos Mujdei") und Zitrone drüber. "Oblitei" (eben "Ukelei", hab 8 Jahre gebraucht, bis ichs gerafft hatte).
Köstlich, abends auf der Terasse über dem Fluss mit kühlem Weissen, ein Genuss!


----------



## Tricast

Redet ihr jetzt nur noch übers Essen? Dabei mußte ich an einen meiner Lieblingsfilme denken - Tampopo - der Film über die Japanische Nudelsuppe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kenn das von der Unteren Donau, schön in Bierteig mit einer sehr dünnen, aber aromatischen Knoblauchsosse ("Sos Mujdei") und Zitrone drüber. "Oblitei" (eben "Ukelei", hab 8 Jahre gebraucht, bis ichs gerafft hatte).
> Köstlich, abends auf der Terasse über dem Fluss mit kühlem Weissen, ein Genuss!



Bei meinen Kochkünsten werden das mit Sicherheit Pennerkekse. Die Schicke ich Kopftopf zum Wichteln 2019.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Tampopo hab ich nie gesehen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Andal

Wobei die japanische Nudelsuppe - natürlich immer mit Miso und zum Frühstück - schon mehr als nur einen Film wert ist!


----------



## geomas

In Sachen Nahrung bin ich eher konservativ. Bockwurst, Knackwurst, Lungwurst. 
Wenn es denn unbedingt exotisch sein muß steht „Dijon” statt „Bautzner” auf dem Senf dazu ;-)


----------



## Minimax

Deine Liebe zu Wurstspezialitäten teile ich vorbehaltlos und begeistert,


geomas schrieb:


> steht „Dijon” statt „Bautzner” auf dem Senf dazu


,

es gibt aber meiner Meinung nach keinen Senf (oder auch nur vage ähnliches) auf dem "Bautzner" steht


----------



## geomas

Ein Tiefschlag! Ein Tiefschlag!


----------



## Minimax

..lass uns das nicht vertiefen. Ich denke, wir können uns darauf einigen, das dieser Sen- , also Bautz- also, dass die genannte Substanz polarisiert.

Aber um mal auf Senf zurückzukommen: Komisch, ich habe noch niemals von Senf beispielsweise als Zutat von Angelteigen, Futter, Pasten, Dips.. etc genannt wird.
Also das Scharfe Aroma könnt doch was für nen Teig sein, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei Dr catch gab es einen Artikel wie man mit Senf Würmer fängt... und wenn die das schon merken und abhauen wollen schlägt das sicher auch nen Fisch in die Flucht


----------



## geomas

Als Dip wäre Senf auf jeden Fall
 - supereinfach zu testen
 - preiswert

Ich denk drüber nach und bekomme Hunger.


----------



## Minimax

So als Dip stell ich mir vor, dass er schnell ab ist -andererseits Honig-Senf-Sauce würd besser halten- oh, da krieg ich auch etwas Hunger. Ne Schnellsuche im Netz hat nix ergeben, auch nicht auf Englisch Angling Mustard Bait  dafür aber ein wunderliches 170seitiges PDF-Traktat über frühe Kunstköder in Maine und ihre Hersteller. https://digitalcommons.library.umaine.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1273&context=fac_monographs
seltsam...


----------



## Andal

mit





und alles ist geritzt!


----------



## Andal

Über den Sembft zu dikutieren ist müßig, weil es da so viele gute Sorten gibt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn Senf die Nasengänge bei geringer überdosierung nicjt brutalst frei macht taugt das alles nix


----------



## Andal

Na dann koche Senf mal selber, rühre nicht mit dem glühenden Schürhaken um und genieße ihn sofort und ohne ihn einige Zeit stehen zu lassen. Dann hast du aber die gewünschte Freibrennung des Zinken!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Na dann koche Senf mal selber, rühre nicht mit dem glühenden Schürhaken um und genieße ihn sofort und ohne ihn einige Zeit stehen zu lassen. Dann hast du aber die gewünschte Freibrennung des Zinken!


Wichtig ist dabei, schwarze Senfsaat zu nehmen. Ich bin dann so glücklich dass mir die Tränen in die Augen steigen


----------



## Andal

Es gibt auch einen ganzen Schwung relativ milder Senfe, die, man möchte es kaum glauben, recht angenehm nach Senf schmecken und nicht bloss runterbrennen. Alles zu seiner Zeit und Speise.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> ..lass uns das nicht vertiefen. Ich denke, wir können uns darauf einigen, das dieser Sen- , also Bautz- also, dass die genannte Substanz polarisiert.
> 
> Aber um mal auf Senf zurückzukommen: Komisch, ich habe noch niemals von Senf beispielsweise als Zutat von Angelteigen, Futter, Pasten, Dips.. etc genannt wird.
> Also das Scharfe Aroma könnt doch was für nen Teig sein, oder?



Probieren geht über studieren...Karpfen mögen es ja auch gerne scharf (Chili) bzw. haben ja kein Problem damit.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ja, aber die Schärfe des Chilis wirkt ausschließlich bei Säugetieren. Die Schärfe des Senf selbst bei wirbellosen


----------



## Andal

Rühr mal ein Glas billigen Aldisenf in eine Gießkanne Wasser und verteil das auf einigen wenigen qm Rasen. Da kommen die Würmer nach oben, wie auf dem Wüstenplaneten. Und das schöne an der Sache, weder Würmer, Kleinstlebewesen, oder der Rasen nehmen Schaden!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Rühr mal ein Glas billigen Aldisenf in eine Gießkanne Wasser und verteil das auf einigen wenigen qm Rasen. Da kommen die Würmer nach oben, wie auf dem Wüstenplaneten. Und das schöne an der Sache, weder Würmer, Kleinstlebewesen, oder der Rasen nehmen Schaden!


So ähnlich haben die es bei Dr catch erklärt, die haben aber senfmehl genommen. Wenn hegefischen in d laufen würde hätte er seine Seite btw Dr Match nennen können. Das nur am Rande


----------



## Andal

Hauptsache Senf. Ich habs von schweizer Biologen, die so die Wurmdichte und somit die Vitalität pro qm landwirtschaftlicher Fläche messen.


----------



## Minimax

Sehr geile Methode, das wird ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren



Andal schrieb:


> schweizer Biologen



wer chats errfundn?


----------



## Andal

...das ist mir ziemlich sausage. Es funktioniert und kostet nicht viel.


----------



## Tobias85

Die Geschichte mit dem Senf und den Würmern kenn ich in der Theorie. Ich hatte aber im Hinterkopf, dass die Würmer dann nicht mehr ganz so fit wären, grae was auch längere Hälterung angeht.


----------



## Andal

Ich hab sie immer gleich verangelt. Lagern tut ich mir nur Dendros, die sind sehr tolerant.


----------



## Minimax

ich verspreche mir ja viel -auch im Hinblick auf die Kleinfischkategorien- von diesen sehr kleinen, sehr lebhaft Roten Würmlein als Bündel. Ich glaube die heissen Mistwürmer, und es gibt sie nicht im Angelladen.


----------



## Tobias85

Hast du Bekannte/Verwandte mit einem regelmäßig gefüttertem Komposthaufen? Da siedeln die sich quasi von selbst an und sind im Sommer massig zu finden. Wenn du welche hast, kannst du sie theoretisch auch selbst züchten, sind von allen Angelwürmern die Vermehrungsfreudigsten.


----------



## Tobias85

Achja, Mistwürmer heißen die, Eisenia fetida.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe Zugang zum Kompost der Mutter meiner Liebsten, um genau zu sein habe ich die entsprechenden Würmer da bereits gesehen. Aber ich hatte sie tiefroter und quirliger aus meiner Kindheit in Erinnerung- die waren aber gekauft. Vermutlich ists eine verklärte Erinnerung. Aber wenn ich fleissig genug suche, kann ich bestimmt gute Exemplare finde, und diese in einem Wurmgehege vielleicht sogar veredeln.
Irgendwie flößen die mir Vertrauen ein, und wer weiss, vielleicht erinnern sie einige Fische eher an leckere Mückenlarven. Auch las ich, dass heilige Gobio besonders versessen auf sie ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Piek mal einen auf den Haken, was meinst du, wie quirlig die dann sind...die schlagen mit dem kompletten Körper hin und her...


----------



## Kochtopf

E. Foetida gibt es auch reinrassig als Kompostwürmer zu kaufen, weswegen mein Ziel durchaus zwei Wurmfarmen sind, dendros für den Tag und Foetida auf Aal


----------



## Inni

Macht euch an die frische Luft ...


----------



## Tricast

War ich schon. Bin gerade wieder rein gekommen mit der Töle. Das Wetter ist traumhaft, jedenfalls bei uns. Leider sind die Teiche an denen wir angeln zugefroren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> E. Foetida gibt es auch reinrassig als Kompostwürmer zu kaufen, weswegen mein Ziel durchaus zwei Wurmfarmen sind, dendros für den Tag und Foetida auf Aal



Wenn man E. foetida im Kompost findet, dann sind das in der Regel nur die und keine Dendros o.Ä. Die Mistwürmer vermehren sich so zackig, dass die eigentlic alles andere verdrängen. Deswegen: Deine Dendrowurmfarm schön vor Foetida-Invasoren schützen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> War ich schon. Bin gerade wieder rein gekommen mit der Töle. Das Wetter ist traumhaft, jedenfalls bei uns. Leider sind die Teiche an denen wir angeln zugefroren.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Hier ist auch alles Dicht. Ich könnte zwar noch Brassen im Hafen stippen, aber da laufen bei so einem Wetter halt auch 400201320 Menschen rum und du sitzt direkt am Weg. Da bist du selbst eine Attraktion.....


----------



## Tricast

Wie in Bremen an den Wallanlagen.


----------



## Xianeli

https://www.china-gadgets.de/5000mah-power-bank-mit-handwaermer/

Hat doch was  3 Tempersturstufen auswählbar ( 40,50 und 60 ) beim Chinesen für unter 8 € zu haben. Für jede Tasche einen?


----------



## Ukel

Xianeli schrieb:


> https://www.china-gadgets.de/5000mah-power-bank-mit-handwaermer/
> 
> Hat doch was  3 Tempersturstufen auswählbar ( 40,50 und 60 ) beim Chinesen für unter 8 € zu haben. Für jede Tasche einen?


Nicht vergessen, die Kommentare lesen


----------



## Xianeli

Ukel schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, die Kommentare lesen



Naja gerade bei so billigen Sachen liest man häufiger solche Kommentare. Auch bei den teureren Produkten oft zu finden.

Lasse mich davon nicht beirren und probiere es selbst aus und man staune.... ich habe noch nicht eine Investition bereut. Natürlich ist vieles dabei was Spielerei ist und man evtl nicht braucht. Aber mein Roboter z.b kostet weniger als die Hälfte der Deutschen Topmodelle und kann doppelt so viel. Nur weil es billig ist muss es kein Mist sein.

Die Kombi Akku und Handwärmer klingt allerdings wirklich etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Ukel

Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja gerade bei so billigen Sachen liest man häufiger solche Kommentare. Auch bei den teureren Produkten oft zu finden.
> 
> Lasse mich davon nicht beirren und probiere es selbst aus und man staune.... ich habe noch nicht eine Investition bereut. Natürlich ist vieles dabei was Spielerei ist und man evtl nicht braucht. Aber mein Roboter z.b kostet weniger als die Hälfte der Deutschen Topmodelle und kann doppelt so viel. Nur weil es billig ist muss es kein Mist sein.
> 
> Die Kombi Akku und Handwärmer klingt allerdings wirklich etwas merkwürdig.


Es ging mir nur um den Fakt, den Akku als Heizung zu nutzen, das geht schon sehr an die Lebensleistung des Akkus heran, besser wäre eine mit dem Akku betriebene externe Heizung. Was du für Dinge bezahlst, ist mir egal, darf jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> https://www.china-gadgets.de/5000mah-power-bank-mit-handwaermer/
> 
> Hat doch was  3 Tempersturstufen auswählbar ( 40,50 und 60 ) beim Chinesen für unter 8 € zu haben. Für jede Tasche einen?



Nabend Jungs,
mit frieren kenne ich mich im Gegensatz zum Fischefangen aus und hab vieles durch.
Peackock, Peacock, Peackock, und zwar immer als Pärchen, für jede Tasche einen. Gehen nie aus und halten länger als jede Session (18-24 h).
Und für die Stiefel diese hier:
https://www.thermopad.de/shop/sohle...MI0qv95teB4AIVg9CyCh3USwm2EAAYAiAAEgI_H_D_BwE
Produkte anderer Firmen wärmen oft nur lauwarm und kurzzeitig, bzw. ist jede dritte Packung ein Blindgänger.
probierts mal aus,
schnatter, bibber,
euer
Minmax


----------



## Inni

Ich wollte erst an die Elbe, den Einlauf eines Altarmes befischen. Denn im Elbtal ist es meist 2° wärmer als oben. Aber durch das hohe Wasser ist alles überschwemmt und zu gefroren. Da wo im Sommer überall Gras/Schilf war steht nun das Wasser (Elbe hat so 1,50m über dem Sommerpegel). Der Altarm selbst und die Häfen sind zu gefroren. Da war angeln nicht möglich. Habe keine Stelle gefunden die Sinn gemacht hätte.
Also ans Hausgewässer gefahren und siehe da, noch offen. Nur 1m breiter Eisstreifen am Rand. 
5 Plötzen sind es geworden, bis 20cm. Jeder Korb war Fischkontakt aber die haben nur genuckelt und ich habe die Bisse nicht bekommen. Aber war spannend und Wetter hat gepasst. Gegen 15:00 sind mir dann die Ringe eingefroren. Da ging es ab nach Hause.
2 ältere Herren habe ich dann noch weiter vorn getroffen. Die saßen da mit Stippe. Die waren deutlich erfolgreicher. Aber ich muss ja mit der Picker üben. Und langweilig war es nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also entweder meine Klamotten reichen oder ich bleib zuhause. 

Petri Heil Mario!


----------



## Kochtopf

Die aigle Parcours ISO II Gummistiefel wurden mir von vielen Jägern und Reitern als Winterstiefel empfohlen, mich schreckt der Preis ab aber vielleicht hilft der Tip wem


----------



## Inni

Ich friere eigentlich nie. Ich hüpfe mit normalen Klamotten (Fleecepulli und Jogginghose) in meinen Floatinganzug (Mullion) rein. Bin ich zwar eine Leuchtboje, aber in dem habe ich noch nie gefroren und Regen lässt der auch nicht durch. Stiefel habe ich von Kamik. Die sind ausgewiesen bis -40°. Auch hier noch nie kalte Füße gehabt. Das sind die Klamotten die sich zum Bootsangeln auf Ostsee/Bodden bewährt haben. Auch bei Temp um 0° und Dauerregen/Wind.


----------



## gründler

Moin

Kalte Füsse...ich nicht mehr,selbst die letzten tage bei -10grad aufn Hochsitz hatte ich die gleiche Temp. wie zuhause vorm Ofen.

Nur kost der Spass auch bischen was,aber kalt wird darin nix,steht auch bei keine dicken Socken anziehen..glaube dann zieht man sie aus.

Nur Auto fahren geht damit nicht mehr.....

https://www.testberichte.de/p/baffin-tests/apex-men-testbericht.html

lg


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Rotaugen, Mario!


----------



## Minimax

@Inni  Ouh, sorry, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu den Winterplötzen. Und gefrorene Ringe sind des Angler Mal der Tapferkeit


----------



## Xianeli

Petri zu den Plötzen Inni 

Naja habe auch noch nie gefroren und bis jetzt noch keinen Taschenofen, Fußwärmer oder sonst was gebraucht. Bin mit der Daiwa Rainmax Winterkombi gut bedient mit den richtigen Klamotten darunter. Als Schuhe ordentliche Outdoorschihe mit gescheiten Socken und da funzt auch ganz gut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin der Meinung dass frieren ein Zeichen von Charakterschwäche ist *ed* und wer friert sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen!!!!111elf


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass frieren ein Zeichen von Charakterschwäche ist


Wir sprachen doch grade über Kinski, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sprachen doch grade über Kinski, oder?


Ja aber ni cht hier


----------



## Inni




----------



## Professor Tinca

Kannst du als Benutzerbild nehmen.
Da steht nur ein Fragezeichen.


----------



## Inni

schon krass was die Handycams so hin bekommen. bin immer wieder beeindruckt

im Vergleich das Originalbild:


----------



## Andal

Aigle Parcours ... sind nicht billig, aber wie viele Paar Füsse hat der Mensch? Grad wenn man mal einige Schritte im unwegsamen Gelände machen möchte, respektive muss, führt auch nix an ordentlichen Stiefeln vorbei!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn man auch die Schnauzze fällt, und das wegen billigen Sohlen, kann das ganz übel teuer werden! 

Ich maschiere ja oft und gerne an flachlaufen Ufern, Seen u. Teichen direkt an der Wasserkante, Spülsaum. Auch auf Steinen an der Schüttung.
Das kann da aber so schmieraalglatt sein ...
Hab mal eine feisten Rutscher mit halben Salto gedreht, mit  fast einem Totalschaden meiner besten Spinncombo gebaut, war aber auch ein Extrembelastungstest  , der gerade noch mit verknusbaren Schäden überstanden wurde - der aufopferungsvollen Rollenkurbel sei dank!
Wiederholung ist ausgeschlossen - muss ich nur einmal wieder dran denken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> die letzten tage bei -10grad aufn Hochsitz


Musst dir eine Spin- oder Grundrute zum zwischendurch immer mal werfen mitnehmen oder so, das hält den Kreislauf in Schwung !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

An alle Seehunde und Eisbären: 
Packt alles gut ein, lasst nichts anfrieren und dort hängen, und denkt dran: Keiner zwingt einen sowas zu tun!


----------



## Andal

Es gibt einfach Tage, da ist man in der warmen Stube bei einer schönen Tasse Tee besser aufgehoben. Punkt!


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass frieren ein Zeichen von Charakterschwäche ist *ed* und wer friert sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen!!!!111elf


Ich war heute erst wieder 3 Stunden mit dem belly unterwegs ... mit atmungsaktiver wathose. Kein neopren oder so nen Schnickschnack. Die Schnur war steif wien Brett und der kaffeerest  ist binnen kurzer Zeit im thermobecher gefroren. Wer sagt, dass er beim Angeln  nicht friert, den lade ich natürlich herzlich ein mich die tage mal zu begleiten


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bolo geht natürlich auch. Das machen auch nicht wenige, ich muss das aber immer Trennen wegen Blog/Berichterstattung. Ich kann schlecht von Stippen schreiben mit ner Bolo in der Hand. Zumal wir auch Veranstaltungen haben, wo nur Stipprute zugelassen ist. Mit Bolos hatte ich bisher aber nichts zu tun. Wird auch langsam mal Zeit, sich eine zuzulegen.



Spätestens für den Silokanal brauchst du die 8m bolo


----------



## gründler

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Musst dir eine Spin- oder Grundrute zum zwischendurch immer mal werfen mitnehmen oder so, das hält den Kreislauf in Schwung !



Keine Sorge die Hose und co sind auch so Warm.da gibt es im Jagdbereich schon nette Dinge die dir die Sahara in Hochstuhl bringen ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

gründler schrieb:


> Keine Sorge die Hose und co sind auch so Warm.da gibt es im Jagdbereich schon nette Dinge die dir die Sahara in Hochstuhl bringen ^^


Notfalls macht man es wie Han Solo und legt sich (oder die Begleitung) in das frisch erlegte Tier


----------



## Ukel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Notfalls macht man es wie Han Solo und legt sich (oder die Begleitung) in das frisch erlegte Tier


Er bringt ja das erlegte Tier zum Reinlegen nicht mit, er muss es sich erstmal frierend und zitternd erarbeiten.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Ukel schrieb:


> Er bringt ja das erlegte Tier zum Reinlegen nicht mit, er muss es sich erstmal frierend und zitternd erarbeiten.....


Motivation ist alles. Wenn er da mit Shirt und kurzer hose sitzt- was glaubst du wie schnell er Kaninchenpuschen, fuchshosen und ein Wildsaujacket geschossen hat


----------



## Ukel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Motivation ist alles. Wenn er da mit Shirt und kurzer hose sitzt- was glaubst du wie schnell er Kaninchenpuschen, fuchshosen und ein Wildsaujacket geschossen hat


Naja, der wird so zittern, dass er ne ordentliche Streuung hat, wer weiß was er da alles erlegt, möglicherweise sogar Rotkäppchen oder Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Kochtopf

Hauptsache hält warm.







Und im Falle von Gretel "Ist noch warm"


----------



## Ukel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hauptsache hält warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und im Falle von Gretel "Ist noch warm"


Wäre dann aber ein sehr vorübergehender Zustand


----------



## Kochtopf

Du musst im Moment leben


----------



## Andal

Darum gibt es im Moment auch einen frisch gebrühten Tee!


----------



## Dorschbremse

Gretel?


----------



## TobBok

Inni schrieb:


> schon krass was die Handycams so hin bekommen. bin immer wieder beeindruckt
> 
> im Vergleich das Originalbild:


Ja - die Qualität moderner Handy-Kameras ist teilweise sehr krass.
Das Bild von meiner Altarm-Aue kam auch von nem Handy. Ohne Filter. Einfach gigantisch.


----------



## gründler

Soll ich den Aufbruch drinnen lassen bevor ich mich reinlege oder raus? ^^ 



Anbei ein Handy S9 Sauensonnenfoto....


----------



## Kochtopf

Gibt es ein Bruchzeichen für "Weidmann in Sau"? Ich wünsch dir viel Weidmanns Heil! Beschütze uns vor der afrikanischen Schweinepest


----------



## phirania

Nichts für Weicheier:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gestellt, der Hecht ist auch schon ein bischen schlapp! 

Aber selbst das Untertauchen bei dem Wetter ist schon eine Leistung!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Typ hat Eier aus Stahl. Ich könnte nicht mal im Frühling bei 20 Grad so am Wasser planschen. Der Hängt am Eisloch rum wie andere im Whirlpool. Krank.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... aus Stahl.


Die betreffenden Organe könnten auch aus Korund oder Tungsten-Karbid sein, was nützts wenn die Kälte Rosinengröße bewirkt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Die betreffenden Organe könnten auch aus Korund oder Tungsten-Karbid sein, was nützts wenn die Kälte Rosinengröße bewirkt?



Er hat zumindest noch Rosinen, bei mir wäre alles hervorragende Abgestorben.


----------



## Andal

Zwei Kerle und ein Hecht. Wenn die dann an Sex denken, bin ich aber raus!


----------



## Minimax

Abgesehen von der physischen Qual des Eisangelns finde ich das übrigens doch sehr reizlos, aufgrund der beschränkten Möglichkeiten was Methode, Techniken, Köder, Stellenwahl, auch Tackle betrifft. Man hockt an einem Loch in eisiger Ödnis und zupft an einem Stäbchen.  Vermutlich liegt der Reiz für die Anhänger darin, den Elementen zu trotzen. Mein Angelkumpel will das seit Jahren ma machen, und er sagt, genau das wäre für ihn der Reiz. Jeder wie er mag, schätz ich.


----------



## Andal

Vor allem die Vorstellung in eisiger Ödnis an einem Stäbchen zu zupfen motiviert mich absolut nicht. Genau so wenig, mich anschließend mit anderen Zupfern in einem verqualmten Dampfbad mit Birkenreisig auszupeitschen. Ich vermute mal, es liegt eher daran, wenn man irgendwo zwischen Siehtsmichnicht und Nirgends wohnt.


----------



## daci7

Banausen!! Eisangeln gefolgt von russischer Banja ist mit das schönste wo gibt im Winter!


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Banausen!! Eisangeln gefolgt von russischer Banja ist mit das schönste wo gibt im Winter!



Echt?

Grog und Glühwein liegen bei mir noch weiter vorn.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Grog und Glühwein liegen bei mir noch weiter vorn.


Banja wird durch Alkohol nicht schlechter


----------



## zokker

Minimax schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der physischen Qual des Eisangelns finde ich das übrigens doch sehr reizlos, aufgrund der *beschränkten Möglichkeiten* was Methode, Techniken, Köder,* Stellenwahl*, auch Tackle betrifft. Man hockt an einem Loch in eisiger Ödnis und zupft an einem Stäbchen.  Vermutlich liegt der Reiz für die Anhänger darin, den Elementen zu trotzen. Mein Angelkumpel will das seit Jahren ma machen, und er sagt, genau das wäre für ihn der Reiz. Jeder wie er mag, schätz ich.



Ach ... beschränkte Möglichkeiten bei der Stellenwahl? Beim Eisangeln kommt man an Stellen, wo man sonst nie hinkommt und kalt muß es auch nicht sein.


----------



## Inni

haha, das erste Bild sieht aus wie bei "Arlo & Spot" (guckt meine Tochter ab und an)
Musst mal in ein Loch ordentlich rein pusten, vielleicht fliegen die Fische dann auch aus den anderen Löchern raus


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn das Loch groß genug und die Wurfkünste weit genug entwickelt sind kann man auch feedern (ggf. Auf 120 m)

Ich würde gerne mal Eisangeln probieren, den Widrigkeiten der Natur trotzen und noch nen schönen Fisch fangen klingt spannend und ich bin immer neugierig auf mir neue Formen der angelei.
Und in der Sauna saufen klingt prinzipiell nach Interviews mit skandinavischen Metal Bands und ist alleine deswegen cool


----------



## Dorschbremse

Aaaach wirklich schade, dass sich der Ferkelfahnder in den Ruhestand zurückgezogen hat - die letzten Postings wären ein Festmahl für ihn gewesen....


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Grog und Glühwein liegen bei mir noch weiter vorn.


Da kann man, wie El potto bereits schrieb, wunderbar kombinieren!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wer Glühwein trinkt, frisst Kinder.


----------



## rustaweli

Posenrute die 2.!
Bräuchte mal wieder ein paar Ratschläge oder Erfahrungswerte von Euch.
Gesucht ist ein stärkeres Gegenstück zu meiner Sensor Float. Hab ein paar nette Ecken an einer Art Altarm, welche auch das Fischen mit Pose an guten Tagen zulässt. An den Stellen würde ich auch gern mal auf größere Brassen oder Karpfen gehen. Sprich, sie soll auch Karpfen aushalten. Da manche Stellen sehr bewachsen sind, wären 3m ideal. Hab schon im Netzt geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. Bei "richtigen" Karpfenruten gefallen mir meist die Griffe nicht oder ich empfinde sie als zu stark. Daiwa hat was auf der Homepage, gefällt mir optisch, aber da steht ungefähr das Gleiche wie bei meiner Sensor, nur das "kleine" Karpfen wurde durch Karpfen ersetzt. Wäre die Exceler Float.
Hab Ihr für mich ein paar schöne Empfehlungen? 
Die Winterpause macht mich noch irre. Mit einer kurzen Feeder liebäugele ich auch, aber hab Zweifel zwecks eventueller Scheuchwirkung im Nahbereich auf Brasse, Karpfen u Co...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich habe als "schwere" Posenrute/leichtere Grundrute in 3m eine WFT Lake n River Zander:
https://www.angelsport.de/wft-lake-n-river-zander-rute_0176567.html

Die ist schon etwas stärker als Matchruten und etwa auf Niveau der Daiwa Powerfloat, die es aber leider nicht zweitelig und 3m lang gibt.

Es gibt auch eine WFT Lake n River Coarse, die ist wenig schwächer als die Zander.

Falls es die Lake Serie bei dir irgendwo gibt, begrabbel se mal.


----------



## Andal

Wieso muss man sich für einen Plausch nebst einem geistigen Heißgetränk irgendwie kasteien? Ich glaube, der Prof ist der einzige, der mich wirklich versteht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wieso muss man sich für einen Plausch nebst einem geistigen Heißgetränk irgendwie kasteien? Ich glaube, der Prof ist der einzige, der mich wirklich versteht.


Das ist keine Kasteiung, es ist Freude und Genuss. Wenn man sich danach nackend im Schnee wälzt fühlt man sich hinterher wie neu geboren und wunderbar entspannt. Also die, die auf den plötzlichen heisskalt Wechsel unter alkoholeinfluss nicht wie die grubenpferde kotzen

@rustaweli Die Power Float von daiwa ist die kräftigere große Schwester der sensible float. Die müsste passen allerdings keine Ahnung welche Längen es gibt. Mit meiner Shimano Vengeance trout/Zander habe ich auch keine Angst vor Karpfen diesseits der 20lbs


----------



## Andal

Zur Posenrute:

Für solche Zwecke fische ich entweder (leichter) eine Daiwa Tornado MLS363 in  12 ft. mit bis zu 40 gr. WG, oder (schwerer) einen Handaufbau aus einem 2.5 lbs. Menava Blank von Carl Bartsch in 10 ft.. Aufgebaut von Thomas Henschel genau nach meinen Vorstellungen mit einer 7+1 Seaguide Beringung und Vollduplongriff. Daneben stehen noch zwei 12 ft. Ruten zwischen 1 und 1.25 lbs. zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andal

@rustaweli Die Power Float von daiwa ist die kräftigere große Schwester der sensible float. Die müsste passen allerdings keine Ahnung welche Längen es gi[/QUOTE]


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist keine Kasteiung, es ist Freude und Genuss. Wenn man sich danach nackend im Schnee wälzt fühlt man sich hinterher wie neu geboren und wunderbar entspannt. Also die, die auf den plötzlichen heisskalt Wechsel unter alkoholeinfluss nicht wie die grubenpferde kotzen.


Ich habe mich einmal mit Norwegern, Schweden und Finnen zu einem Gelage hinreissen lassen. Die sind dann, zum Glück ohne mich, um 04.00 Uhr sturzbesoffen in der brüllend heissen Sauna verschwunden und ich ins Bett. Das hat wohl mein Leben gerettet. Diese Leute haben einfach einen stabileren Kreislauf, denn ich.


----------



## rustaweli

Die Power Float hätte ich liebend gern genommen, bin sehr von der Daiwa Serie angetan. Leider geht die erst ab 3,60 los. Wäre an den Stellen sehr lästig beim Platzwechsel zwecks Gestrüpp, sowie auswerfen an manch engen Stellen. Ähnliches Problem habe ich mit der Sensor. Hatte vorhin versucht jemanden bei Daiwa zu erreichen, aber war schon außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten. Wollte Fragen zur Exceler Float stellen zwecks größeren Fischen, Blank und solche Sachen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Also, wenn ich was gewagtes empfehlen darf... guck dir mal ein paar Drennan Ruten an. Beginnen zwar erst bei 3,30 im Regelfall, aber die Specialist in 1,5lbs ist eine eierlegende wollmilchsau und Wunder Wunder schön... oder die korum opportunist Ruten?


----------



## Tricast

Auch andere Mütter haben hübsche Töchter, nicht nur Daiwa. Schaue Dir mal die Prolocig Serie an: Specialista Twin Tip, MP Detek Twin Tip oder MP Specialist Pro.


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo an alle.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Power Float hätte ich liebend gern genommen, bin sehr von der Daiwa Serie angetan. Leider geht die erst ab 3,60 los. Wäre an den Stellen sehr lästig beim Platzwechsel zwecks Gestrüpp, sowie auswerfen an manch engen Stellen. Ähnliches Problem habe ich mit der Sensor. Hatte vorhin versucht jemanden bei Daiwa zu erreichen, aber war schon außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten. Wollte Fragen zur Exceler Float stellen zwecks größeren Fischen, Blank und solche Sachen.



Hi
Die Power Float ist ideal für Karpfen auf weite entfernungen.
Allerdings muss ich dir recht geben das die recht langen Ruten auch etwas unhandlich sind ,gerade bei überhängenden Bäumen.

Ich hab noch ne Laguna, die kommt aber nahe an die Sensor float und gibts nicht mer überall.

Für ähnliche Zwecke hatte ich mir die Mitchell Epic lake besorgt.
Die hat bei 3,00m ein Wg von 5-25g und packt locker mittelgroße Karpfen.
Ist aber nicht so fein verarbeitet wie die Daiwa.
Und der Korkgriff ist etwas klobig.

Heuer hab ich mir die Daiwa procaster in 3,3m gekauft.
Diese Rute macht sehr guten ersten Eindruck.
Hab sie aber noch nicht gefischt .
Bei Interesse kann ich dir aber mehr Infos bieten.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74

Tricast schrieb:


> Auch andere Mütter haben hübsche Töchter, nicht nur Daiwa. Schaue Dir mal die Prolocig Serie an: Specialista Twin Tip, MP Detek Twin Tip oder MP Specialist Pro.


Aber schön sind die Daiwas schon


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Banja wird durch Alkohol nicht schlechter



Eher schöner....


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich was gewagtes empfehlen darf... guck dir mal ein paar Drennan Ruten an. Beginnen zwar erst bei 3,30 im Regelfall, aber die Specialist in 1,5lbs ist eine eierlegende wollmilchsau und Wunder Wunder schön... oder die korum opportunist Ruten?



Drennan Ruten sind absolut genial! Eigentlich alles von der Marke ist top! 
Die Rollen hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Alle kleinteile wie Haken usw. sind schon immer top! Da hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Andal

Diese Jahreszeit ist schon eine üble Jahreszeit.

Man  verbringt viel zu viel Zeit vor dem Rechner, schaut YT und verbringt viel zu wenig Zeit am Wasser. Folge: Man spinnt sich einen zusammen, was man noch alles unbedingt haben muss...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja und das Eis wird immer dicker......

Da fällt uns sicher noch so einiges ein.


----------



## Forelle74

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Jahreszeit ist schon eine üble Jahreszeit.
> 
> Man  verbringt viel zu viel Zeit vor dem Rechner, schaut YT und verbringt viel zu wenig Zeit am Wasser. Folge: Man spinnt sich einen zusammen, was man noch alles unbedingt haben muss...!


Ich bastle grad Spinner 
Rüste meine Ruten auf.
Hab überall Posen draufmontiert.
Lese dauernd Berichte übers Angeln.
Hab Entzugserscheinungen .


----------



## Andal

Aber ich werde mich garantiert nicht in überheisse Räumchen setzen, mit Reisig peitschen...!


----------



## Minimax

Daher hab ich mir ja das Rutenbastelprojekt verschrieben. Ein ganzer Haufen köstlicher, kniffliger Probleme, Entscheidungen, Recherchen.. und nach Planung
und Materialbeschaffung kommt das eigentliche Aufbauen, meditativ und nervenzerfetzend zugleich


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich kann mittlerweile auf unserem Pool stehen (will wer einen Pool günstig kaufen?), wenn mein Teich mich trägt hole ich mir eine pimpelrute und geh auf die versprengten Überreste meiner Goldfischhochzivilisation.

Aber der Winter ist gefährlich. Während der Baustelle ohne euch hatte ich keinerlei Gelüste ausser einer Pin.... und nun?

- Stellfischrute
- neue weniger grässliche Bolo
- hochwertige pin
- China pin
- Drennan Rolle mit ca. 100000 Wechselspulen
- picker
- was gibt es eigentlich bei Drennan neues?
- ich bräuchte neue Pieper
- der korum roving kit sieht gut aus

Mit dem Ükel hätten wir vermutlich immernoch Rohbau


----------



## sprogoe

Genau Andal,
da drohen alten Männern wie uns nur ein Herzkasper.


----------



## Andal

Meine Wünsche, was noch so sein muss!?

Also mindestens noch ein Kescher,
eine Thermohose,
viele kleine Nubbsies,
Falteimer,
einen Karpfenstuhl, so was richtig bequemes,
eine neue Liege,
vielleicht ein neuer Brolly,
...

und während ich das alles aufzähle, raucht wie aus dem Nichts meine Kontokarte ab. Wie kommt's?


----------



## rutilus69

Das ist echt das schlimme am Winter: zu selten am Wasser und zu lange Abende zum Tackle - Affen füttern 
Meine Picker ist heute angekommen. Jetzt ist aber erstmal Schluss - vielleicht


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> und während ich das alles aufzähle, raucht wie aus dem Nichts meine Kontokarte ab. Wie kommt's?



Schau mal rasch im Angelzimmer nach, vielleicht sind die Sachen dort durch Dein sehnliches Wünschen grade materialisiert, Telekinese-Shopping, sozusagen


----------



## Kochtopf

Stimmt ne senke samt Stab und ein schöner gummierter Barbenlöffel in adäquater Größe fehlt... und ein Stuhl mit hoher Lehne... ein shelter mit gescheiten Packmaß und natürlich Legionen an Nubbsies... 


Andal, oh waM des Ükels, du tust mir nicht gut


----------



## Andal

Für den Winter kann ich ja auch nix, aber die vielen Nubbsies können einen schon an den Bettelstab bringen ... das Zeug haut rein.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Schau mal rasch im Angelzimmer nach, vielleicht sind die Sachen dort durch Dein sehnliches Wünschen grade materialisiert, Telekinese-Shopping, sozusagen


Ich sitze, ich beobachte - und nix tut sich. Klappt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wo wir gerade dabei sind - wir haben hier fast ausschließlich Steilufer - kann mir wer einen *stabilen* mindestens 3 Meter langen kescherstab mit möglichst geringem Packmaß empfehlen? Lieber Tele als steck


----------



## Andal

Schau mal bei Friedfischen.de, der Boiliebude, oder Eurocarp. Angelhaak wäre auch auch einen Blick wert. Drennan, Korum und Gardner haben solche Stäbe.


----------



## Forelle74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind - wir haben hier fast ausschließlich Steilufer - kann mir wer einen *stabilen* mindestens 3 Meter langen kescherstab mit möglichst geringem Packmaß empfehlen? Lieber Tele als steck



Ich hab den hier.
Grad auch fürs Friedfischangeln perfekt geeignet.

https://m.piscor.de/p/lineaeffe-carbon-landing-net-handle-x-carbon-wrapping

Die bei uns im Laden waren irre schwer, unhandlich oder zu kurz.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe mich letzten Endes für den Zebco Senkenstock, 3 teilig, 3 m entschieden. Der ist zwar einen Ticken schwerer, als ein  reiner Kescherstab. Aber der hält auch wirklich was und lässt sich auch mit sehr großen Köpfen noch sicher hantieren.


----------



## Forelle74

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mich letzten Endes für den Zebco Senkenstock, 3 teilig, 3 m entschieden. Der ist zwar einen Ticken schwerer, als ein  reiner Kescherstab. Aber der hält auch wirklich was und lässt sich auch mit sehr großen Köpfen noch sicher hantieren.


Der ist ja auch cool.
Da hat man gleich 2 in 1. 
Senken sind aber bei uns jetzt leider verboten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ist das der zebco cool?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist das der zebco cool?


Jawohl. Gabs in der Bucht recht günstig. Wobei mir die Senkerei gar kein Argument war. Lang und robust war die Agenda!


----------



## Kochtopf

Das hat das Mädsche auch gesagt ^^


----------



## Andal

Gewisse Dinge zählen eben!


----------



## daci7

Jaja ... Wenn man im Winter nicht Raubfischen geht, dann wenigstens Shoppen 
Ich war Heut im Laden um meine neue Feederrute abzuholen (Fox Aquos heavy feeder) ... und der Cheffe macht mir direkt mal ein zweites Angebot für Shimanski Speedmaster heavy feeder für 150 Tacken ... Und da steh ich nun ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor. Muss erstmal nachdenken.
Derweil hab ich mir Druckfedern gekauft um Barbenvorfächer fürn Rhein zu bauen.
Und dann werd ich wohl die Tage mal mit Käse oder Fleischkäse am Haar experimentieren =)


----------



## Peter_Piper

rustaweli schrieb:


> Posenrute die 2.!
> Bräuchte mal wieder ein paar Ratschläge oder Erfahrungswerte von Euch.
> Gesucht ist ein stärkeres Gegenstück zu meiner Sensor Float. Hab ein paar nette Ecken an einer Art Altarm, welche auch das Fischen mit Pose an guten Tagen zulässt. An den Stellen würde ich auch gern mal auf größere Brassen oder Karpfen gehen. Sprich, sie soll auch Karpfen aushalten. Da manche Stellen sehr bewachsen sind, wären 3m ideal. Hab schon im Netzt geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. Bei "richtigen" Karpfenruten gefallen mir meist die Griffe nicht oder ich empfinde sie als zu stark. Daiwa hat was auf der Homepage, gefällt mir optisch, aber da steht ungefähr das Gleiche wie bei meiner Sensor, nur das "kleine" Karpfen wurde durch Karpfen ersetzt. Wäre die Exceler Float.
> Hab Ihr für mich ein paar schöne Empfehlungen?
> Die Winterpause macht mich noch irre. Mit einer kurzen Feeder liebäugele ich auch, aber hab Zweifel zwecks eventueller Scheuchwirkung im Nahbereich auf Brasse, Karpfen u Co...


Schau dir doch mal die Daiwa Tornado Z an. Gibt es in 3 meter und versch. WG.
Finde die Rute von der P/L ganz gut. Ich habe u.a, das alte Modell in 55gr und angel mit ihr mit Pose auch auf Karpfen.
Alternativ gibt es im Karpfenbereich zwischenzeitlich einige Stalkerruten mit Korkgriff auch unter 3lbs.


----------



## Inni

Kennt ihr den Browning Klappkescher? Taugt der was? Sieht nach Plaste aus 
https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-40cm-black-magic-folding-net-head-round-40cm-8x6mm--zz1391


----------



## Inni

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich bastle grad Spinner
> Rüste meine Ruten auf.
> Hab überall Posen draufmontiert.
> Lese dauernd Berichte übers Angeln.
> Hab Entzugserscheinungen .



Ich würd mir ja gern ein Spinnerbait basteln mit 2x 6er Blatt, um die 40g WG. Zum Hechten im flachen. Hast Du Ahnung davon? SS Draht in 0.7, 1.0 und 1.2 wäre da


----------



## Andal

Inni schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den Browning Klappkescher? Taugt der was? Sieht nach Plaste aus
> https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-40cm-black-magic-folding-net-head-round-40cm-8x6mm--zz1391


Der wäre mir schon von Haus aus zu klein. 40 cm sind nicht wirklich viel und schon bei einem besseren Brassen überfordert. Ordentliche Ware mit wenigstens 50 x 60 cm kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## Inni

Mir ging es hier eher um den Transport. Die "Normalen" sind immer so sperrig. Vielleicht gibt es ja größere klappbare?


----------



## Matrix85

Ich find die Klapp Dinger nicht so gut. Lieber ein guten Kescher Stab kaufen in der benötigten Länge und je nach Einsatzgebiet den kescherkopf. 
Die gummierten finde ich am besten.


----------



## Andal

Gardner und Korum haben auch größere, die man klappen kann.


----------



## Andal

By the way... wenn man den abgeschraubten KK zwischen Lehne und Sitzfläche des Stuhles packt, ist er quasi verschwunden. Den Sessel kriegt man eh nicht kleiner. Sonst ist ja der Transport schon ein Thema. Aber in erster Linie will man ja fischen...!


----------



## Inni

Korum ist größer, aber auch Plaste.
Robust wäre schon schön. Zu den Plasteteilen habe ich kein Vertrauen. 
Dann wohl doch einer aus dem ganzen. Klapp wäre schön gewesen, wegen Transport.


----------



## Andal

Kescherköpfe sind bei mir eh Verbrauchsmaterial. Grad wenn sie kleine Maschen haben und man auf Barben fischt. Der Dorn der der Rückenflosse hakt sich einfach zu gerne ein...


----------



## Inni

Bin die letzten Male immer nur mit dem Kinder-Klappstuhl vom Sohn los und isolierenden Ikea-Sitzbrettl. Das Stuhl geschleppe geht mir auf den Zeiger, wenn man noch ein Eimer mit allerlei mit hat. Sonst hast Du natürlich Recht


----------



## Andal

Deswegen bin ich ja auch am Grübeln, wie ich die Idee vom "Arschfleck" ins Werk setzen kann. Ein Sitzpolster, das man sich umschnallen kann und da hängt das dann. Setzt man sich, ist gleich alles vor Ort und warm.


----------



## Inni

Mal bei  Milchbauern um die Ecke fragen, der hat sicher noch ein Melkschemel über.
Wahlweise, für unruhige Leute, gefedert 
https://www.amazon.de/Kerbl-Melkschemel-Standard/dp/B003OA1HLY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1548286398&sr=8-2&keywords=Melkschemel


----------



## Andal

Das schaut dann doch etwas zu krass aus...!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja auch am Grübeln, wie ich die Idee vom "Arschfleck" ins Werk setzen kann. Ein Sitzpolster, das man sich umschnallen kann und da hängt das dann. Setzt man sich, ist gleich alles vor Ort und warm.



Das hier hat sich unter tage bewährt, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arschleder und wurde auch im wunderbaren "Glück auf, der Steiger kommt" verewigt. Vielleicht wäre ja eine Variante mit Schafs- oder Gamsfell, Haarseite nach innen, Aussenseite gut imprägniert, einen Versuch wert?


----------



## rustaweli

Danke schon mal für die Rutenempfehlungen.
Drennan ist natürlich eine Ansage. 
Auf die Schnelle geschaut, macht die Prologic Specialista Twin Tip auch keinen schlechten Eindruck. Werde mir die Tage nochmals alles anschauen, dachte die Nachtschicht wird ruhiger


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind - wir haben hier fast ausschließlich Steilufer - kann mir wer einen *stabilen* mindestens 3 Meter langen kescherstab mit möglichst geringem Packmaß empfehlen? Lieber Tele als steck



Hab bei Daiwa einen gesehen. 70cm Transportlänge, ausfahrbar bis 5,35m.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das hier hat sich unter tage bewährt, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arschleder und wurde auch im wunderbaren "Glück auf, der Steiger kommt" verewigt. Vielleicht wäre ja eine Variante mit Schafs- oder Gamsfell, Haarseite nach innen, Aussenseite gut imprägniert, einen Versuch wert?


Eine wunderbare Möglichkeit roadkills zu verwerten


----------



## Forelle74

Inni schrieb:


> Ich würd mir ja gern ein Spinnerbait basteln mit 2x 6er Blatt, um die 40g WG. Zum Hechten im flachen. Hast Du Ahnung davon? SS Draht in 0.7, 1.0 und 1.2 wäre da



Spinnerbaits hab ich noch nie gemacht .
Ich baue kleine Spinner zum Forellen Angeln.
So um die 3-5g.
Ich nehme 0,7er Draht .
Ob der für ein Spinnerbait mit 40g nicht etwas zu dünn ist?
Hier ist ne schöne Anleitung.

https://havelritter.de/spinnerbaits...ng-mit-bauplan-und-teileliste-von-paul-adams/

Ich find genial wie der aus Material das fast in jeder Garage zu finden ist ein Spinnerbait baut.


----------



## Inni

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Spinnerbaits hab ich noch nie gemacht .
> Ich baue kleine Spinner zum Forellen Angeln.
> So um die 3-5g.
> Ich nehme 0,7er Draht .
> Ob der für ein Spinnerbait mit 40g nicht etwas zu dünn ist?
> Hier ist ne schöne Anleitung.
> 
> https://havelritter.de/spinnerbaits...ng-mit-bauplan-und-teileliste-von-paul-adams/
> 
> Ich find genial wie der aus Material das fast in jeder Garage zu finden ist ein Spinnerbait baut.



Super, tolle Anleitung. Besten Dank.
Ich hab vom Shallowscrew- und Swimbaitrig-Basteln ja noch 1.0 und 1.2er Draht. Das passt.


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...stoff-sku459&usg=AOvVaw2Ko59HBXQsv7HyGGaJvW1f

Das wäre doch auch was in der Art...


----------



## rutilus69

... und dann noch eine Sitzheizung rein ...


----------



## Mikesch

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjm16y1yIbgAhVPLVAKHYkJDgMQFjAJegQIBxAB&url=https://www.koffer-direkt.de/design-go-reisezubehoer-ergonomisches-sitzkissen-aus-memory-schaumstoff-sku459&usg=AOvVaw2Ko59HBXQsv7HyGGaJvW1f
> 
> Das wäre doch auch was in der Art...


Aber dann die Ausführung in PINK.
*duckundweg*


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gesucht ist ein stärkeres Gegenstück zu meiner Sensor Float.
> Sprich, sie soll auch Karpfen aushalten. Da manche Stellen sehr bewachsen sind, wären 3m ideal.


Ich habe ich mir gerade eine Daiwa Ballistic Seatrout angeschafft, aber 3,20m real um 35g. Erscheint mir sehr ideal, einzig der geringe Griff ist nachbesserungsbedürftig, das mache ich mir aber so richtig mit langem Kork und den echten Schieberingen, keine Halbheiten.
Die kleineren Schwestern 2,70 und 2,90m konnte ich in 2018 schon gut ausprobieren am Wasser, da geht auch eine kurze 2,90m Rute mit.

Wenn es einsatzfertig sein muss, dann schaue zuallererst bei den Daiwa Spinnruten, mit langem Korkgriff etc., die erscheinen mir am besten aktuell von allen Ruten in diesen Längen 9ft-11ft für das gefühlvolle Angeln; und im Abverkauf sind die Preise schweinegünstig, schon im Gegensatz zu Shimano, und den anderen erst recht.
Gerne auch als Seatrout, das passt dann schon immer zu 95%. Interessant für fix & fertig wären die Exceler Seatrout.


----------



## Andal

Mit Meerforellenruten liegt man nie verkehrt, wenn man nach einer mittleren, oder auch nur eher leichten Allroundrute schaut. Einzig die optisch auf "Blinker weit" getrimmte Beringung stört etwas das Bild, aber keineswegs die Funktion.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ein kleinerer Leitring läßt sich nach Bewährung und Wunsch nach mehr stimmiger Ästhetik auch noch (um-)montieren, wenn man wirklich mehr auf dicht ansitzen will.
Den modernen Beringungsschemen sei dank, sind die anderen weiter vorne ja allermeist schon kleine. 

Ich plädiere aber sowieso immer für schnellstmöglich + intensiv probeangeln.
Alles andere artet gerne in vorherigen großen Selbstbetrug und hinterher derbe Enttäuschung aus, nach der Papierform alleine findet man seine Traumruten nicht.


----------



## Andal

Wenn personalisiert, dann umso besser!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn personalisiert, dann umso besser!



Gutes Stichwort- ich halte nun den Blank für die Mk III in Händen, und so entsetzt wie ich von dem Mk II Blank war, so begeistert bin ich von diesem. Leicht, fast peitschenhaft parabolisch und traumhaft schlank, ca. 9mm am geplanten Griffende. Und dazu relativ billig ergattert. Diesmal wird es keine "passable Aalrute" wie ein Ükelbruder zutreffend über die Mkzwo spottete (Ja, Mr. @Kochtopf, ich meine Sie, Sir!), und ich denke analog zu dem bekannten Cocktail ist Skinny Little Bitch kein unzutreffender Projektname. Mit Glück kann ich am Wochende schonmal den Griff montieren. Jubel, jubel, freu, freu..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wat fürn Blank ist es diesmal?


----------



## Andal

Was glaubst du erst, wie geil sich das anfühlt, wenn du mit der irgendwo an irgend einem Wasser sitzt und kaum hörbar flüsterst "Mädel, das wird dein neues Revier sein, hau ordentlich rein!"


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort- ich halte nun den Blank für die Mk III in Händen, und so entsetzt wie ich von dem Mk II Blank war, so begeistert bin ich von diesem. Leicht, fast peitschenhaft parabolisch und traumhaft schlank, ca. 9mm am geplanten Griffende. Und dazu relativ billig ergattert. Diesmal wird es keine "passable Aalrute" wie ein Ükelbruder zutreffend über die Mkzwo spottete (Ja, Mr. @Kochtopf, ich meine Sie, Sir!), und ich denke analog zu dem bekannten Cocktail ist Skinny Little Bitch kein unzutreffender Projektname. Mit Glück kann ich am Wochende schonmal den Griff montieren. Jubel, jubel, freu, freu..



Glückwunsch zum Blank!

Dringende Frage: Material? Carbon, Glasfaser, Boron?



edit: Dumme Frage - heutzutage höchstwahrscheinlich Kohlefaser. Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Aufbau und wir erwarten BILDER!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat fürn Blank ist es diesmal?


mich anschließ: Daten? mehr als 12ft 2tlg ?


----------



## Minimax

nach den Erfahrungen mit der Kingfisher Rute ist es ein Fliegenswitchblank geworden, carbon natürlich -deswegen hatte ich ja die Tage hier diesbezüglich nachgefragt, ich kann da aber jetzt nicht genauer drauf eingehen, ihr wisst ja, wie leicht ich auch schon durch gutgemeinte hättest... solltest.. zu verunsichern bin. Soll eine sehr, sehr leichte Avon (Sprich Allround) Rute werden, auch schon im Hinblick auf die Tour d´Ücle. Ich werde natürlich ständig nebulöse Wasserstandsmeldungen zur Selbstmotivation raunen, und allerspätestens wenns vollbracht ist den Mut aufbringen und Euch die skinny little bitch in Wort und Bild vorstellen, und nun werde ich mir erstmal das entsprechende Getränk mixen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Unsere besten Wünsche seien mit Dir 

Aber wenigstens ein klitzekleiner Tip mit auf den Weg: Treib es nicht zu dolle mit den vielen Ideen (Hakengröße) und sei milde mit Dir und den Erwartungen ...


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Unsere besten Wünsche seien mit Dir
> 
> Aber wenigstens ein klitzekleiner Tip mit auf den Weg: Treib es nicht zu dolle mit den vielen Ideen und sei milde mit Dir und den Erwartungen (Hakengröße) ...



Danke für die guten Wünsche und das Verständnis, irgendwas Fischbares wird schon dabei rauskommen. Das KISS-Prinzip (*K*eep *I*t *S*imple, *S*tupid!) ist der Freund des Novizen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Du hattest doch schon mal eine Rute selbst aufgebaut wenn ich mich recht erinnere und die dazu auch noch richtig gut ausgesehen hat 
Gut Ding will Weile haben .
Das wird was.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin sehr sehr gespannt. Ich würde mir die Finger brechen beim Versuch eine Wicklung mit was feinerem als Paketband zu machen Also kann ich gröbstmotoriker nur andächtig mein Haupt neigen und deine Arbeiten bestaunen. Die MK II hat mich schon fasziniert


----------



## Tricast

Ich wünsche Dir ein glückliches Händchen bei Deiner Bitch und lass Dich nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## Andal

Jeden Abend in aller Ruhe einen Ring... bloss ned hudeln und lieber was 2-3 mal machen... aber das weißt du ja eh.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir ein glückliches Händchen bei Deiner Bitch und lass Dich nicht verrückt machen.



Hahaha, Freund @Tricast  bringt einen wahrhaft universalen Ratschlag für einen jeden Mann- ich will ich ihn auch beim Rutenbau beherzigen! Dankeschön


----------



## Inni

Und wenn Du fertig bist, geb ich Dir meine Rute in die Hand. Da muss der Griff 10cm versetzt werden


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich warte auf die MK IV und lasse sie mir dann auf den Leib schneidern - Minimax sieht ganz neue berufliche Perspektiven


----------



## Kochtopf

Und ich muss klugscheissen: der Cocktail heisst Skinny bitch

Aber auch ne schöne Referenz:


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja auch am Grübeln, wie ich die Idee vom "Arschfleck" ins Werk setzen kann. Ein Sitzpolster, das man sich umschnallen kann und da hängt das dann. Setzt man sich, ist gleich alles vor Ort und warm.



(der Gams/Schaffelltip war durchaus ernst gemeint) Aber das hier benutz ich seit zwei Jahren, ist zwar nicht zum Umschnallen, aber hat jede Menge Vorteile. Habs damals beim grossen Outdoorladen ( fängt mit G an und endet auf obetrotter) für unter 10- gekauft, gibt's aber bestimmt in tausenderlei Gestalt überall.

Ein faltbares Schaumsitzkissen, wasserdicht, isoliert und vor allem passt in Jede Tasche (4x30x9):







Ich hab sie nur zum Weg ins Gewässer im Assault Pack, wenn ich beim Angeln verlagere passt sie in den Stiefelschaft (Wie übrigens auch kurze Banksticks, nebenbei gesagt:





Ich find das ist ne gute Lösung, und ich verwende das Teilchen problemlooos auch in der kalten Jahreszeit- dann aber in Verbindung mit gefütterter Thermokobi, versteht sich.

Oh, und dazu hab ich was vielleicht sehr cooles gefunden, kostet aber was und ist nicht klein- aber doch sehr interessant:
https://www.handmadetackle.de/sl-stalker-kissen-148.html
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Handmadetackle ist von stui sharpe, oder? Lese seine Artikel gerne und er soll schöne tench onion posen bauen
*ed*
Hab nachgeguckt- Minimaxens Posen sind deutlich schöner


----------



## Andal

Und ob der schöne Schwimmer hat!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich muss klugscheissen: der Cocktail heisst Skinny bitch



Tatsächlich lernte ich ihn mit dem "Little" in der Mitte kennen, in einer Bar die ich nicht nennen darf, in Begleitung einer Person die ich nicht nennen darf ("Wieso bestellst Du das? Ich bin doch schon hier!"). Unverständlicherweise wurde sie von meiner Regierung auf die Todesliste gesetzt (als bisher einzigster Eintrag).
Und schliesslich: Wenn man schon das Wort Bitch benutzt, gehört "Little" schon stilistisch zwingend davor, finde ich. Nenn mich altmodisch.

Handmadetackle: Ja, das ist Mr. Sharpe. Allein deswegen unterstützenswert. Neulich hörte ich, das er in meinem FLAS verkehrt, und die Locals ihm von mir berichtet haben. Ich glaube wenn ich wir uns mal sehen, fall ich in Ohnmacht ("Keine Tränen, Minimax, Keine Tränen..Du bist ein Krieger...OMG-..OMG)


----------



## Kochtopf

Wofür stand FLAS nochmal? Wenn ich das nächste mal in Berlin bin werde ich die Konferenz schwänzen und auf IHN warten- auch Hauch englischer Angelei mitten in Berlin


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab nachgeguckt- Minimaxens Posen sind deutlich schöner


Eigentlich nicht. Meine Posen haben natürlich die Extrafeatures das sie Wasser machen wie ein französisches Linienschiff und aus exotischen Materialien wie Klostein, Asbest und Granitgrus gefertigt sind.

*FLAS: Friendly Local Angling Store*

Übrigens sehr nett, das Du Stui willst, um einen Hauch englischer Angelei in Berlin kennenzulernen, ist ja nicht so das ich ein leicht kränkbarer Narzisst wäre   ("Keine Tränen, Minimax, Keine Tränen..Du bist ein Krieger...)


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Meine Posen haben natürlich die Extrafeatures das sie Wasser machen wie ein französisches Linienschiff und aus exotischen Materialien wie Klostein, Asbest und Granitgrus gefertigt sind.


Du untertreibst! Aber natürlich ist es mein subjektives empfinden



> *FLAS: Friendly Local Angling Store*
> 
> Übrigens sehr nett, das Du Stui willst, um einen Hauch englischer Angelei in Berlin kennenzulernen, ist ja nicht so das ich ein leicht kränkbarer Narzisst wäre   ("Keine Tränen, Minimax, Keine Tränen..Du bist ein Krieger...)


Wer redet von Stui?!


----------



## TobBok

Halli hallo Leuts.
Heute mal vor Ort am Altarm gestippt, im Anschwemmwasser des Hauptflusses. Zwei Bisse. Effektiv einen 10cm Güster gehoben.
Stark ausbaufähig. Aber unter Wasser war mehr los....ich muss mir am Samstag mehr Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du untertreibst



Mein lieber Freund,
ich freu mich so auf unsere Pferdegründlingshatz, und am meisten auf das herrliche Drumherum. Natürlich können wir nicht auf
Zielfisch hoffen: Ich sorge mit der skinny little bitch für Köderfische, und Du und Sarah Jane holt uns damit einen prächtigen Aal oder zwei. Die wollen wir uns
auf Deinen Ländereien in der Gußpfanne köstlich braten, im milden Sommer unterm Sternenzelt. Und wenn uns kein Fisch ins Netz geht,
dann zumindest ein leckeres Würstchen und ein labender Trunk, und manch gutes Wort. Im gut waltonschem Geiste wollen wir´s uns gutgehen lassen,
herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax

Und die verdammten Grillen und Glühwürmchen sollten sich zurückhalten, könnt sein das die einen am nächsten Tag auf den Haken gesteckt werden, und die anderen in die Leuchtpose wandern.


----------



## Andal

Petri Heil. Deutlich mehr, als bei mir. Da verwächst sich höchstens der Hintern mit der Couch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Tobbok! Derzeit ist jeder Fisch hart erarbeitet insofern gräme dich nicht - es kommen bessere Zeiten


----------



## Ukel

Inni schrieb:


> Und wenn Du fertig bist, geb ich Dir meine Rute in die Hand. Da muss der Griff 10cm versetzt werden


Ferkel


----------



## Tobias85

@TobBok: Dann viel Erfolg morgen und Petri zur Güster. Auf Fangberichte sind wir (grade jetzt im Winter) natürlich immer ganz heiß


----------



## Minimax

@TobBok und auch ein Petri von mir zur Entschneiderungsgüster


----------



## daci7

Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer neuen schweren Feederrute  konnte bei dem Preis nicht nein sagen ... dazu sind noch eine Hand voll Druckfedern gekommen mit denen jetzt Barbenvorfächer getüddelt werden und dann geht's bald los!
Ps: die Rolle lag hier noch so rum


----------



## hanzz

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer neuen schweren Feederrute  konnte bei dem Preis nicht nein sagen ... dazu sind noch eine Hand voll Druckfedern gekommen mit denen jetzt Barbenvorfächer getüddelt werden und dann geht's bald los!
> Ps: die Rolle lag hier noch so rum
> Anhang anzeigen 319232
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 319233


Sehr schön. Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und dicke Barben damit. 
Deine Vorfächer machen mich sehr neugierig. Wäre fein wenn du davon berichtest. 

Kommendes Wochenende, also nächstes kann ich endlich wieder los, aber da geht's erstmal auf Räuber


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch @TobBok zum Fang und @daci7 zur Rute!

Sagt mal, stöbere die Tage ja viel bei Ruten rum. Was genau soll eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Feederruten und Methodfeederruten sein? Gibt es da wirklich Unterschiede, oder ist dies mehr Marketing?
Was es nicht alles gibt, Karpfenfeeder, Methodfeeder, Karpfenpicker,... unglaublich


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @TobBok zum Fang und @daci7 zur Rute!
> 
> Sagt mal, stöbere die Tage ja viel bei Ruten rum. Was genau soll eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Feederruten und Methodfeederruten sein? Gibt es da wirklich Unterschiede, oder ist dies mehr Marketing?
> Was es nicht alles gibt, Karpfenfeeder, Methodfeeder, Karpfenpicker,... unglaublich




Nimm eine die dir von Länge und WG zusagt.
Was da drauf steht ist wumpe.


----------



## daci7

hanzz schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und dicke Barben damit.
> Deine Vorfächer machen mich sehr neugierig. Wäre fein wenn du davon berichtest.
> 
> Kommendes Wochenende, also nächstes kann ich endlich wieder los, aber da geht's erstmal auf Räuber


Das wird nichts außergewöhnliches. Haarmontagen zum fischen mit Käse und Leberkäse im Rhein halt. An das Haar kommt eine druckfeder, die ich dann in den Köder drehe. So in der Art:




Der Plan ist so etwas unterhalb von meinem futterplatz eine montage mit festblei auszulegen. Und an die feederrute dann ein dickes Madenbündel.


----------



## Andal

Allzeit ein sehr strammes Band mit den schönen neuen Sachen!

Was mich aber immer wieder ärgert, ist der werksseitig sehr sparsame Umgang mit Leuchtfarbe an den Spitzen. Und das nicht erst seit meiner Blicklähmung!


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Das wird nichts außergewöhnliches. Haarmontagen zum fischen mit Käse und Leberkäse im Rhein halt. An das Haar kommt eine druckfeder, die ich dann in den Köder drehe. So in der Art:
> Anhang anzeigen 319238
> 
> Der Plan ist so etwas unterhalb von meinem futterplatz eine montage mit festblei auszulegen. Und an die feederrute dann ein dickes Madenbündel.


Du solltest aber bitte sehr drauf achten, dass das Haar exakt an der Rückseite des Hakens abgeht. Das verbessert die Funktion ungemein!


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Allzeit ein sehr strammes Band mit den schönen neuen Sachen!
> 
> Was mich aber immer wieder ärgert, ist der werksseitig sehr sparsame Umgang mit Leuchtfarbe an den Spitzen. Und das nicht erst seit meiner Blicklähmung!


Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Immerhin sind 1. Die spitzenringe groß genug auch mal ne schlagschnur zu fischen, 2. Alle drei spitzen in einer Farbe (!!!) Und 3. Das verkürzte, dritte Segment zusammen mit dem Spitzenteil genauso lang wie die anderen Teile. Und der stock liegt mir sehr gut in der Hand!


----------



## daci7

Sieht zwar komisch aus, sollte aber mehr oder minder richtig gebunden sein - ich guck gleich mal nach


----------



## Xianeli

@daci7

Auf dem Foto sieht es falsch gebunden aus. Das Haar tritt auf der falschen Seite aus. So habe ich es auch mit Tulip versucht. Funktioniert prima. Habe allerdings alte Kugelschreiber dafür geopfert ^^

GW zur neuen Rute. Der sparsame Lack ist leider immer mehr in Mode

Edit: ein Kicker oder Stück Schrumpfschlauch auf dem Hakenöhr fördert das eindrehen des Hakens zusätzlich


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nimm eine die dir von Länge und WG zusagt.
> Was da drauf steht ist wumpe.



So langsam glaube ich das auch. Glaube ab und an ist es mal angebracht sich von Netz und medialen Einflüssen abzunabeln, sich paar Tage zurückzulehnen und  sich "back to roots" an frühere Tage zu erinnern. Dann sieht man mit Glück auch wieder den Wald vor lauter Bäumen. Ist schon Wahnsinn was heute los ist. War ja auch gern mal Spinnen und bin eingedeckt von Barsch über Wels bis Zander. Dann noch die ganzen Unterkategorien. Zum Bleistift bei Barsch - UL, L,... zum Jiggen, für Hardbaits,..., solch und solche Rückmeldungen der Blanks, das für dafür, dies für dafür... Früher hatte ich sowas nicht, beginnend von meinen Kindheitstagen an. Trotzdem gefangen, wenn nicht noch mehr wie heute, weniger Gedanken gemacht und alles locker sehend Spaß gehabt am -- einfach Angeln!

In Deiner Aussage steckt soviel Elementares worüber man ewiglich philosophieren könnte, verpackt in 2 Sätzen!


----------



## Andal

Beim Angelzeug ist es (fast) wie bei den Frauen. Entscheidend ist, was man selbst darin sieht und nicht das, was einem Hinz & Kunz einreden wollen. Nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass einen Angelzeug nicht zulabert, wenn es in der Bude steht. Und wenn doch, sollte man mal den Betracht von anderen Pillen in Bedacht ziehen!


----------



## Andal

Ja ist doch so... Fliegenblanks geben sehr schöne Universalruten. UL Spinnruten mit Solidtip eignen sich eimampfrei auch als kurze und feine Picker. Man muss halt in den/die Läden gehen, den Verkäufer wegscheuchen und der Phantasie freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## Matrix85

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer neuen schweren Feederrute  konnte bei dem Preis nicht nein sagen ... dazu sind noch eine Hand voll Druckfedern gekommen mit denen jetzt Barbenvorfächer getüddelt werden und dann geht's bald los!
> Ps: die Rolle lag hier noch so rum
> Anhang anzeigen 319232
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 319233



Schöne Rute, Viel Spaß damit! 
Ich steh auch schon in den startlöchern, kann mich aber noch bremsen! Mitte März leg ich los


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Das wird nichts außergewöhnliches. Haarmontagen zum fischen mit Käse und Leberkäse im Rhein halt. An das Haar kommt eine druckfeder, die ich dann in den Köder drehe.


Wo hast du diese Federn her? Im Vergleich zu Federn aus Kugelschreibern, ohnehin eine permanente Mangelware, wirken die deutlich stabiler und somit besser geeignet.


----------



## Peter_Piper

Andal schrieb:


> Ja ist doch so... Fliegenblanks geben sehr schöne Universalruten. UL Spinnruten mit Solidtip eignen sich eimampfrei auch als kurze und feine Picker. Man muss halt in den/die Läden gehen, den Verkäufer wegscheuchen und der Phantasie freien Lauf lassen.


Picker lassen sich auch vorzüglich zum Sbiro-angeln hernehmen.


----------



## Andal

Nicht nur...  auch als Vertikalruten mit natürlichen Ködern ... wir alten Säcke sind da irgenwie erfinderischer, als die Jungspunde, die sich all zu gerne vom Begriff "Zielfischrute" blenden lassen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Methodfeeder lassen sich hervorragend für tremarella nutzen wenn man ein bisschen Kraft und Ausdauer mitbringt


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Federn her? Im Vergleich zu Federn aus Kugelschreibern, ohnehin eine permanente Mangelware, wirken die deutlich stabiler und somit besser geeignet.


Such mal bei Amazon druckfedern 20mm


----------



## Andal

Tremarella ist doch jenes "Parkinson-Fischen" am Forellensee!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Tremarella ist doch jenes "Parkinson-Fischen" am Forellensee!?


Das passiert wenn man hegefischen und königsangeln verwechselt
*ed*
Aber hat sich für eineinhalb Stunden angeln gelohnt


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn man hegefischen und königsangeln verwechselt


Ist da ein großer Unterschied?

Der Verein trifft sich am Tümpel des Grauens, es wird  erbittert um die besten Plätze gestritten und warum die schon seit Tagen von den immer gleichen Leuten besetzt sind...!? Aber es gibt Leckereien vom Grill, Mutti hat Kuchen und Kaffee dabei und man lässt es sich, ohne zu fischen, gut gehen...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ist da ein großer Unterschied?
> 
> Der Verein trifft sich am Tümpel des Grauens, es wird  erbittert um die besten Plätze gestritten und warum die schon seit Tagen von den immer gleichen Leuten besetzt sind...!? Aber es gibt Leckereien vom Grill, Mutti hat Kuchen und Kaffee dabei und man lässt es sich, ohne zu fischen, gut gehen...!


Die Plätze werden gelost!
Ansonsten Hegefischen = interessante Fische Königsangeln = leckere fische


----------



## Andal

Darum nennen es ja auch einige Gemeinschaften jetzt lieber "Familienangeln mit Forellenbesatz" - sehr nett anzusehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Darum nennen es ja auch einige Gemeinschaften jetzt lieber "Familienangeln mit Forellenbesatz" - sehr nett anzusehen.


Was die ehrlichst mögliche Umschreibung ist. Und wenn nach dem dritten Fisch der bisher schneidernde Opa "Hastes widda eilich, Kerle?" in deine Richtung gaacket scheint die Sonne auch innen


----------



## Andal

Anglerisch ist es einfach nicht meine Welt, wenn es "um etwas" geht und wenn es nur ein gräßlicher Wanderpokal ist.


----------



## Andal

Am liebsten waren und sind mir dann die, die kurz vor Meldeschluss mit ihrem Sprößling, vom Typ adipöses Einzelkind, aber von der Oma restlos verzogen, aufschlagen und dann geht der Veitstanz los... "Häh, da hockan ja welche auf unserm Platz!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Darum nennen es ja auch einige Gemeinschaften jetzt lieber "Familienangeln mit Forellenbesatz" - sehr nett anzusehen.


Ich war mal in einem Verein da nannte sich das Damenangeln .
Was soll ich sagen ,da sind Ehen geschieden worden.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich war mal in einem Verein da nannte sich das Damenangeln .
> Was soll ich sagen ,da sind Ehen geschieden worden.


Das erzeugt ein wildes Kaleidoskop an herrlichen Bildern im Kopf!


----------



## feederbrassen

Aber hallo, da ging es teils richtig rund. 
Sagenhaft was die Gier nach dem Pott aus sonst ruhigen Leuten macht.
Wüste Schimpfereien in ordentlicher Lautstärke usw ..


----------



## Andal

Und wenn man das alles aus sicherer Entfernung, möglichst noch mit Wurscht & Getränk, beobachten darf - unbezahlbar!


----------



## feederbrassen

Äußerst Unterhaltsam  und aufschlussreich


----------



## Inni

Zum Thema Feder für Käse/Wurschd:
Ich mach mir ja meine ShallowScrews für meine BigBaitGummifische selbst. Thema Feder sollte da auch kein Problem sein: 10m Edelstahldraht kosten in der Bucht 4.5 (incl Versand https://www.ebay.de/itm/10-m-VA-Draht-0-8-mm-Edelstahldraht-Sicherungsdraht-Schrauben-Bolzen-Angeln-usw/382625650422?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649).
Dann brauch man nur noch ein Röhrchen (so 5mm innen hohl), oben ein Schlitz mit dem Drehmel reingedrehmelt und schon kann es los gehen. Rundzange wird ja jeder irgend wo rum liegen haben.
Auch Spikes für Miniboilie aus 0.2mm Draht. Funzt super.

Edit: Der Winkel im ersten Bild mit der Schraube ist zum Drehen. Lange Seite vom Draht (vom Bild2) wird unter die Schruabe geklemmt und um den Alustab gewicklet, kurze Seite steckt im Alustab drin.


----------



## Matrix85

daci7 schrieb:


> Das wird nichts außergewöhnliches. Haarmontagen zum fischen mit Käse und Leberkäse im Rhein halt. An das Haar kommt eine druckfeder, die ich dann in den Köder drehe. So in der Art:
> Anhang anzeigen 319238
> 
> Der Plan ist so etwas unterhalb von meinem futterplatz eine montage mit festblei auszulegen. Und an die feederrute dann ein dickes Madenbündel.



Ich bin schon lange davon abgekommen mit 2 Ruten zu fischen! Ich baue 2-3 Ruten auf, Fische aber nur mit einer Rute. Wenn es nicht läuft Wechsel ich mal auf eine andere Rute mit anderer Montage, Haken usw. 

Natürlich soll jeder so angeln wie es ihm Spaß macht, aber für mich ist das konzentrierte angeln mit einer Rute wesentlich effektiver. 

Wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## Inni

Beim Feedern leg ich neben mir noch eine auf Karpfen auf Grund mit Pellet oder Frolic. Oder mit einem Fischchen vom Feedern auf Zander. Je nach Gewässer


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Federn her? Im Vergleich zu Federn aus Kugelschreibern, ohnehin eine permanente Mangelware, wirken die deutlich stabiler und somit besser geeignet.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Such mal bei Amazon druckfedern 20mm



Fast 
Wo ist im Prinzip egal - Druckfedern/Rückstellfedern/Stahlfedern gibts in jedem Elektronikladen oder eben Ibäää oder Amazonas oder so ... worauf ich achten würde - jedenfalls, wenn du die Federn zum "in den Köder drehen" suchst ist eine Länge von min 30mm (= doppelt so lang wie gebraucht, dann knippst du die Federn einmal in der Mitte durch und hast jeweils ein "scharfes" Ende an jedem Stück) und eine Drahtstärke von über 0,5mm. Meine Federn sind aus 0,8mm Draht.


PS: Oder eben wie von Inni gepostet! Die Spikes sehen auch interessant aus!


----------



## Andal

Eine Rute und meistens habe ich auch nur eine dabei. Ich will konzentriert fischen...


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Fast
> Wo ist im Prinzip egal - Druckfedern/Rückstellfedern/Stahlfedern gibts in jedem Elektronikladen oder eben Ibäää oder Amazonas oder so ... worauf ich achten würde - jedenfalls, wenn du die Federn zum "in den Köder drehen" suchst ist eine Länge von min 30mm (= doppelt so lang wie gebraucht, dann knippst du die Federn einmal in der Mitte durch und hast jeweils ein "scharfes" Ende an jedem Stück) und eine Drahtstärke von über 0,5mm. Meine Federn sind aus 0,8mm Draht.


Danke!

Bin ja grad dabei, am Setup und Konzept für das Projekt "Rheinbarbe 2019" zu basteln.


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Bin ja grad dabei, am Setup und Konzept für das Projekt "Rheinbarbe 2019" zu basteln.


Dito 
Achja - zu den ein oder zwei Ruten: Meistens leg ich eine "Großfischrute" nebenbei aus. Entweder halt 'ne Karpfenrute oder eben eine Köfirute. Hat sich so eingebürgert und ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen sprechen könnte. Wenn ich natürlich mobil bleiben möchte geht sowas nicht, aber ansonsten ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Natürlich soll jeder so angeln wie es ihm Spaß macht, aber für mich ist das konzentrierte angeln mit einer Rute wesentlich effektiver.
> 
> Wie ist es bei euch?


Kommt drauf an, was ich angle. Trotten, spinnfischen, stippen, feedern in den meisten Fällen nur eine bzw mit toter Rute, aber nie mehr als zwei Ruten selbst wenn ich mehr dürfte.


----------



## Andal

Das größte Problem an der Sache: das +X muss wer tragen und ich bin da eher der Bewegungsvermeider!


----------



## Matrix85

daci7 schrieb:


> Dito
> Achja - zu den ein oder zwei Ruten: Meistens leg ich eine "Großfischrute" nebenbei aus. Entweder halt 'ne Karpfenrute oder eben eine Köfirute. Hat sich so eingebürgert und ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen sprechen könnte. Wenn ich natürlich mobil bleiben möchte geht sowas nicht, aber ansonsten ...



Es spricht im Prinzip nichts dagegen! 
Man ist konzentrierter mit einer Rute, sieht den ein oder anderen Fehlbiss und reagiert darauf zum Beispiel.


----------



## TobBok

Erstmal danke zu den ganzen Glückwünschen - auch wenns nur nen kleines Fischlein war. Mit dem Angeln wird das erstmal nix mehr. Jetzt frieren hier alle Altarme zu.
Werde jetzt demnächst mal eine Rute mit Rolle auspacken und das Auswerfen üben. Zeit kann man ja nutzen... 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @TobBok zum Fang und @daci7Karpfenfeeder, Methodfeeder, Karpfenpicker,... unglaublich


Aus dem Sänger-Programm gibts noch "Speed Carp" und "Heavy Speed Carp". Sieht halt blöd aus, wenn man da nur "Heavy Float" oder so ranschreibt.


----------



## Andal

Could be me... ab min. 6:30


----------



## Matrix85

Frage in die Runde: im Frühjahr an der flachen Buhne angeln, erfogsvesprechend? Oder doch lieber Kehrwasser zur Hauptströhmung?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Could be me... ab min. 6:30


Bruder im Geischde!


----------



## daci7

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Es spricht im Prinzip nichts dagegen!
> Man ist konzentrierter mit einer Rute, sieht den ein oder anderen Fehlbiss und reagiert darauf zum Beispiel.


Naja - eine feederrute. Oder eben eine matchrute, floatrute, picker usw da bin ich voll bei dir ... So ne karpfenrute braucht aber keine aufmerksamkeit


----------



## hanzz

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: im Frühjahr an der flachen Buhne angeln, erfogsvesprechend? Oder doch lieber Kehrwasser zur Hauptströhmung?


Moin. 
Das kommt mM nach ganz auf das Frühjahr an. 
Hast viel Sonne und das flache Wasser wärmt sich schnell auf, ist es da ein Versuch sicher wert.
Aber es ist immer wieder anders. oftmals hab ich erlebt, dass auch bei noch kälteren Temperaturen max 10° am Tage die Brassen in der flachen Buhne buckeln und sich fangen lassen.
Grössere dann aber eher an der Kante.


----------



## feederbrassen

Konzentriert fischen geht nur mit einer Rute! 
Im Fluß sowieso viel zu gefährlich, da kann dann mal schnell eine Rute verschwinden wenn ne Barbe einsteigt.
Im See mach ich das gelegentlich. 
Hab da aber vor zwei Jahren mal ne komplette Kombi verloren. 
Gerade beide Hände voll gehabt und bekomme auf der anderen einen Biß wo vorher Stunden lang nichts ging. 
Dachte noch egal, loslassen ging mit der anderen nicht, Spitze kommt zurück um dann zügig einen Halbkreis zu machen. 
Fump und da ging sie hin und verschwand nach ein paar Metern von der Wasseroberfläche in die Tiefe .
Das war richtig . ..............


----------



## Andal

Am See, beim Fallen stellen, mach ich das auch, aber nie wirklich gerne. Ich habe einfach schon zu oft "gestrickt"!
Zu zweit geht es ja, aber alleine ist es Kagge, wenn man doppeldrillt.


----------



## TobBok

ist mir ohnehin ein Geheimnis, wie manch eine Person so 3 Ruten auf einmal im Blick hat.
Mit zwei Stippruten ohne Rolle könnte ich mir das sogar denken. man sitzt da wie Lucky Luke, wartend auf den Biss.


----------



## Tricast

4.1 Das erwachsene Mitglied oder der Jugendliche ab dem vollendeten sechzehnten Lebensjahr als Vollmitglied (freiwillige Zahlung des vollen Beitrages) darf bis zu vier Friedfischruten benutzen. Zusätzlich dürfen außerhalb der Schonzeit bis zu vier Raubfischangeln mit totem Köderfisch benutzt werden. Außerhalb der Schonzeit darf zusätzlich mit einer Wurfrute das Spin- oder Fliegenfischen ausgeübt werden. §2 Ziff. 2.7. bleibt zu beachten!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Verstehe ich das richtig, während der Raubfischzeit sind also 8 Ruten pro Angler erlaubt? Das macht mich sprachlos...soviele Ruten kann doch kein Mensch überwachen.


----------



## exil-dithschi

das mit der barbe ist einem kumpel vor jahren auch einst passiert.
wir saßen zu viert während eines jugendnachtangeln auf einer sandbank.
mieses wetter, es lief nix, so bestand unsere hauptaktivität darin, daß abwechselnd einer mit der mofa zum basislager knatterte um grillgut u gerstenkaltschale zu holen.
dementsprechend dösig wurde die stimmung, zu denen die mehrmannzigaretten ihr übriges beitrugen.
irgendwann klingelte es, alle blickten auf, da war die rute auch schon weg.
also erst mal wieder nachschub holen und ne kippe drehen.
im morgengrauen, beim zusammenpacken hatte ein anderer kumpel kumpel hänger, immerhin ließ er sich bewegen.
zum voeschein kam die entschwundene rute und, ich schwöre es hat sich wirklich so zugetragen, die barbe.

konzentriert geht natürlich am besten mit einer rute.
angle dennoch, außer beim spinnfischen, immer mit mind. zwei ruten, wobei das hauptaugenmerk auf einer rute liegt.
beim feedern/posenangeln lege ich immer mind eine rute mit fisch/-fetzen aus, ebenso beim aalangeln, da wird die wurmrute genauer beobachtet.

@Tricast - kommst du bei mir aus der ecke? hier gibt es nämlich auch einen verein, in dem das so gehandhabt wird.


----------



## zokker

TobBok schrieb:


> ist mir ohnehin ein Geheimnis, wie manch eine Person so 3 Ruten auf einmal im Blick hat.
> Mit zwei Stippruten ohne Rolle könnte ich mir das sogar denken. man sitzt da wie Lucky Luke, wartend auf den Biss.


Ach, geht schon.


----------



## TobBok

zokker schrieb:


> Ach, geht schon.


Junge. Muss los. Aber ich denke so werde ich das auch machen.
Knoten binden? Nie wieder. Einfach Angelschnüre kreuz und quer übereinander werfen - ein Clinchknoten ergibt sich dabei schon irgendwann.


----------



## Andal

Eine kleine Anekdote aus dem Jahr 98 zum Thema viele Ruten...

Wir saßen zu dritt, jeder mit zwei Ruten dort, wo der Shannon in den Lough Derg mündet und fischten auf "what ever swims along". Und dabei wurden wir von einem älteren Herrn besobachtet. So weit ja nix Besonderes.

Nur fragte der Herr spontan, ob wir nicht Lust auf ein kleines Wettfischen hätten. Er mit einer Angel gegen unsere sechs - um die abendliche Barrechnung. Klar hatten wir Bock und da gab es ja offensichtlich nichts für uns zu verlieren. Pfeifendeckel! Der Mann zog uns ab, dass uns hören und sehen verging. Mit nur einer ganz normalen Avon in der Hand. Er fischte einfach konzentriert und wie der Teufel schnell.

Später, am Abend erfuhren wir dann, dass er vom Wettangeln lebt und das nicht mal so übel. Das war mir Beispiel genug, das eine Rute mehr als reicht!

Es war ein genialer Abend, mit Angeltipps, die man sonst kaum im Leben nicht bekommt. Es war auch nicht teuer, denn Alec war ein wahrer Gentleman, der zwar stark am Glas war, aber kein blindwütiger Säufer.


----------



## Tricast

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> @Tricast - kommst du bei mir aus der ecke? hier gibt es nämlich auch einen verein, in dem das so gehandhabt wird.




Hallo, wir wohnen in Hoope (Hagen im Bremischen) und unser Verein ist in Bremen. Das war ein Auszug aus der Gerwässerordnung des BVO.


----------



## Andal

Mir absolut unverständlich, wie man solche Regeln schaffen kann!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mir egal.
Mit sovielen Ruten gleichzeitig angelt sowieso niemand, der bei klarem Verstand ist!


----------



## daci7

Hab heut ein halbes Stündchen Zeit gefunden zum tüddeln - neben Hechtvorfächern hab ich auch die Barbenvorfächer mit unterschiedlichen hakengrößen  gebunden. Wenn alles gut läuft werd ich nächste Woche mal antesten am Rhein  








Ps @Andal: du hattest natürlich Recht mit deinem Adlerauge - aber man kann das Haar ja immer noch ein wenig verschieben.


----------



## Andal

Jetzt sieht das gut aus. Bin auf deine Fangberichte, oder überhaupt, gespannt.

Hab mir heute FC (wegen der Steifheit), Haken und einen Schwung Nubbsies bestellt. Dann geht auch hier das basteln und probieren los.


----------



## Andal

Angedacht ist auf den schon ausspekulierten Stellen erst mal das L Setup...

390 cm Daiwa Procaster Feeder (b. 150 gr.)
Daiwa Crosscast X 5000 mit QD
30er Mono Hauptschnur
Korum Run Rig Nubbsies
60 - 120 gr. Feederkorb
28er FC Vorfach, 70 cm lang
6er Haken, Haar aus FC durchgebunden

Köder: 14 mm Pellets + 1 Fake Maiskorn, oder Käse an der Haarspirale

Futter: 4 mm Halibut Marine Pellets + gekochter Hanf

Alles in allem nichts sonderlich neues. Es stehen dann noch diverse leichtere Ruten und Rollen zur Verfügung, sollte es nicht mehr so weit und tief sein müssen.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Ps @Andal: du hattest natürlich Recht mit deinem Adlerauge - aber man kann das Haar ja immer noch ein wenig verschieben.


Andal sieht Halbblind mehr als die meisten im ganzen Anglerleben


----------



## Andal

Vor allem sieht er auch plötzlich Sachen, die sind gar nicht da. Wenn das perspektivische Schauen bisweilen nicht klappt, spielt einem die Optik echt schon mal die dollsten Spielchen vor.


----------



## daci7

@Andal: Mein Plan wird sehr ähnlich sein. Die Stellen hab ich schon aufm Schirm - zwei drei richtig schöne Kiesbänke und ein paar tiefere Buhnen werden die Tage mal abgefahren. Und dann gibts da noch nen alten Anleger den ich mal anschauen wollte ...

Vom Futter her muss ich noch mal bestellen die Tage. Ich wollte dieses Jahr generell mal ein herbes Futter probieren - sowohl als Basis für die Barben im Rhein als auch für Schleien im Stillwasser. Für die Rheinfischerei gibbet dann noch ordentlich Protein mit ins Futter. Pellets in allen Größen liegen hier noch zu Hauf rum, dazu dann einen guten Schuss Maden und geriebenen Käse mit ins Futter . So ist jedenfalls der Plan. Dann wird die Feederrute aktiv gefischt und eine Karpfenrute mit Festblei und Käsehappen in die Futterspur gelegt.


----------



## Andal

Richtige Buhnen, also brauchbare tiefe Buhnen, habe ich hier keine. Nur natürliche Umregelmäßigkeiten des Ufers. Da will ich es erst mal an den Grenzen zur Strömung probieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Vor allem sieht er auch plötzlich Sachen, die sind gar nicht da. Wenn das perspektivische Schauen bisweilen nicht klappt, spielt einem die Optik echt schon mal die dollsten Spielchen vor.


----------



## Andal




----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> @Andal: Mein Plan wird sehr ähnlich sein. Die Stellen hab ich schon aufm Schirm - zwei drei richtig schöne Kiesbänke und ein paar tiefere Buhnen werden die Tage mal abgefahren. Und dann gibts da noch nen alten Anleger den ich mal anschauen wollte ...
> 
> Vom Futter her muss ich noch mal bestellen die Tage. Ich wollte dieses Jahr generell mal ein herbes Futter probieren - sowohl als Basis für die Barben im Rhein als auch für Schleien im Stillwasser. Für die Rheinfischerei gibbet dann noch ordentlich Protein mit ins Futter. Pellets in allen Größen liegen hier noch zu Hauf rum, dazu dann einen guten Schuss Maden und geriebenen Käse mit ins Futter . So ist jedenfalls der Plan. Dann wird die Feederrute aktiv gefischt und eine Karpfenrute mit Festblei und Käsehappen in die Futterspur gelegt.


Ich weiss dass ich hier eher zu den halb- bis dreiviertel blinden gehöre - aber das Zammataro Rhein Spezial gehört in jede barbierkiste


----------



## Andal

...oder das Browning Easy Cheese. Kein billiger Plunder, aber sehr effektiv!


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zammataro Rhein Spezial


Absolute Zustimmung 
Das kann was. Kann man aber auf 1 Kilo auch noch n halbes Kilo Paniermehl reinmischen
Bleibt genauso gut. Ne Dose Mais schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder das Browning Easy Cheese. Kein billiger Plunder, aber sehr effektiv!


Interessanter (Und damit meine ich langweliger) Weise ist das rheinspezial besser auf Barbe als da eigentliche Barbenfutter. Die sind hier komplett irre geworden und das mehrfach!

*ed*
Der hanzz weiss wo der Bartel den Most holt!


----------



## Andal

Bröserlfutter hab ich vorerst mal gar nicht im Sinn. Jetzt wird erst mal geschaut, wie sie auf Pellets und Hanf reagieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Hi interessante Sache mit den Spiralen, wie ködert ihr den Käse da an? können die Barben das Zeug wieder vernünftig ausscheiden, wenn verschluckt?

Ich habe den Käse anders angeboten. Dazu habe ich Boilystoper verwendet wie diese









das ging selbst mit normalem etwas festerem Käse schon ganz gut.

Wenn die Strömung stärker war, habe ich preiswerten Käse gekauft,jungen Gouda oder Edamer und habe den im Wasserbad mit etwas Salz erwärmt und immer wieder mit einem Spatel /Pfannenheber an den Rand gedrückt, gefalten. Zwischendurch rausnehmen, etwas mit den Händen lang ziehen und wieder falten. der Käse erhält dabei eine sehr faserige Struktur.

Von der Käsemasse habe ich dann kleine Köderprotionen in Murmelsgröße abgenommen, auf der Tischplatte langgezogen und wieder zusammengerollt. Das Zeug ist dann sehr stabil, schmeckt den Barben und geräuchert auch mir

Wenn die Köder immer noch nicht zäh genug sind, kann man sie sowohl trocknen, oder etwas einsalzen. Sie bröseln definitiv nicht auseinander, wie der ursprüngliche Käse es tun würde.

Wenn ich eure Posts hier so lese, bekomme ich wieder richtig Lust mal den Barben nachzustellen, aber hier in MV leider Fehlanzeige.


----------



## feederbrassen

Seit ihr alle schon heiß 
Find ich richtig gut


----------



## Andal

Die in den Käse gedrehten Spiralen bleiben ja nach dem Biss am Haar. Da muss nix verdaut werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Ja, dass das in der Regel so ist, ist schon klar, aber am Rhein hab ich auch schon so manche Abrisse, manche Hänger zu verbuchen gehabt.

Spucken die Barben die Spirale dann eher aus? Kann ich mir vorstellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Kochtopf

Halumi (Grillkäse) hält nach dem Grillen großartig


----------



## Andal

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass sie sich gegen den Korb und die gespannte Schnur gut selber anhaken. Auch das verhältnismäßig starre Haar spielt da dazu. Dass sich dabei die Spirale vom Haar löst und im Fisch landet, schließe ich aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja, dass das in der Regel so ist, ist schon klar, aber am Rhein hab ich auch schon so manche Abrisse, manche Hänger zu verbuchen gehabt.
> 
> Spucken die Barben die Spirale dann eher aus? Kann ich mir vorstellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Spätestens wenn der Haken piekt lassen sie los... Das Haar müsste extrem lang sein um verschluckt zu werden


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn der Haken piekt lassen sie los... Das Haar müsste extrem lang sein um verschluckt zu werden


Selbst dann würde man spätestens beim Haken lösen alles wieder ins Freie holen.


----------



## Andal

Bei Käsestückchen von um die 2 cm Kantenlänge und dem sehr steifen Haar (Länge vom Hakenbogen bis zum Köder 7 mm) schiebt sich der 6er Haken zuverlässig gegen die Unterlippe. Das reicht, um ihn so viel fassen zu lassen, dass er sich dann im unmittelbaren Drill sicher setzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Andal, du hast mich falsch verstanden, wenn der Fisch gelandet wird, ist es klar, aber wenn die Montage abreist, wird nichts vom Haken gelöst, und worst case, haben die Barben dann Haken und Feder im Balg, und da sehe ich die Verdauung zumindest behindert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Selbst die karpfigsten karpfennazis die ihre Hakenwunden desinfizieren und den Karpfen mit einem Paket Stullen zurücksetzen haben keine Angst dass der Karpfen den Köder samt stopper und Schnur frisst... Bei der Feder hilft es kein völliger knotendepp zu sein damit das hält

*ed* 
Wenn was reisst hat der Fisch ein lippenpiercing das abrostet. 110% Sicherheit gibt es nicht


----------



## Andal

Deswegen werde ich ja auch mit relativ derben Schnüren und Vorfächern arbeiten, dass es eben nicht zu Abrissen kommt. Aber gegen den dümmsten aller dummen Fälle ist man nie abgesichert.


----------



## exil-dithschi

denke ich ebenfalls, Testudo, deinen einwand kann ich nachvollziehen, ist bestimmt nicht optimal wenn das passiert, aber vollkasko gibt es auch beim angeln nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Ja stimmt auch wieder, aber dennoch, der Käse ist so absolut klasse, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## exil-dithschi

hach ja, das ist was ich hier oben richtig vermisse, die barben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich mache mir eher um Nasen sorgen


----------



## Andal

Es ist immer das, was man nicht hat und einen träumen lässt.

Ein Leben lang habe ich die Rheinangler beneidet. Jetzt trauere ich den kleinen Bächen und Weihern nach und hätte ich die auch noch, gingen mir die tidenabhängigen Gewässer ab... irgend was fehlt immer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist immer das, was man nicht hat und einen träumen lässt.
> 
> Ein Leben lang habe ich die Rheinangler beneidet. Jetzt trauere ich den kleinen Bächen und Weihern nach und hätte ich die auch noch, gingen mir die tidenabhängigen Gewässer ab... irgend was fehlt immer.


Ich habe ein zwei mal am Rhein gefischt aber ich muss sagen: ich vermisse an der Fulda kaum was, außer einem See der nicht beschissen besetzt wurde. Die Ströme reizen mich nicht- war in fast 5 Jahren noch nie am der weser obwohl problemlos erreichbar


----------



## Andal

Man muss nur die großen Gewässer klein halten, sprich die eigenen Reviere nicht so weit ausdehnen. Dann klappt es auch mit den Fischen.


----------



## daci7

Alles klar Männer - das Zammataro Futter ist gespeichert. Mal sehen, ob ich das auch in größeren Gebinden finde. Oder erstmal ne Probe holen und dann was Ähnliches suchen!? Ich sträube mich immer extrem diese 1kg Tütchen zu kaufen ... weiß der Deibel warum. Vielleicht erinnert mich das zu sehr an Bier in Sixpacks?! So Kinderportionen kommen mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Alles klar Männer - das Zammataro Futter ist gespeichert. Mal sehen, ob ich das auch in größeren Gebinden finde. Oder erstmal ne Probe holen und dann was Ähnliches suchen!? Ich sträube mich immer extrem diese 1kg Tütchen zu kaufen ... weiß der Deibel warum. Vielleicht erinnert mich das zu sehr an Bier in Sixpacks?! So Kinderportionen kommen mir nicht ins Haus


Eimbecker Winterbock ist mit 7,5 Volt durchaus als sixer auskömmlich


----------



## Andal

Dann schau doch mal bei Ofenloch. Der hat  gutes und preiswertes Bröserlfutter extra für die großen Flüsse.


----------



## daci7

Meinst du das "Team Serie Rhein 2110"? Kannst du mir sagen ob das Futter eher süß oder herb ist?


----------



## Andal

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Aber ruf doch einfach mal an!

Hatte von denen mal eine allgemeine Flussmischung und die war sehr gut. Ausgelegt als Basis zur persönlichen Beimischung.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.google.com/search?q=rhe...msung-gs-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Das hier meine ich. Riecht wie wrigleys juicy fruit und taugt vom Bindeverhalten her durchaus als buntputz


----------



## Andal

1 kg (für 4 Doppelmark) ist halt für den Rhein nicht viel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hier im Mittelgebirge kann man mit einem kilo und etwas Paniermehl locker 2-3 mal ausrücken


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=rhe...msung-gs-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Das hier meine ich. Riecht wie wrigleys juicy fruit und taugt vom Bindeverhalten her durchaus als buntputz


Jaja ... das hatte ich schon gefunden  Aber wenn du sagst, dass es wie dieses süße Kaugummizeug riecht muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen  Ich wollte doch lieber herb ...



Andal schrieb:


> 1 kg (für 4 Doppelmark) ist halt für den Rhein nicht viel.


So schauts aus.
Ich werde mal bei dem Ofenrohr anrufen und schauen. Wenn ich mir in einem Happs 20kg hole ist mir das viel lieber. Und wenn die 20kg dann noch keine 100 Öcken kosten würden wäre das natürlich ganz nett


----------



## Andal

Oder am 1. Sonntag im März nach Bremen zu Heinz auf die Stippermesse. Die leihen die auch einen Hubwagen, wenn du die Palette Futter zum Auto fahren willst. Sehr zu empfehlen, diese Messe!


----------



## Kochtopf

@daci7 verstehe mich nicht falsch, wenn du eine günstigere Alternative auftust wäre ich interessiert. Nur der Rhein Mix hat bestimmt ein Dutzend anderer Barbenfutter durch alle Marken aus die hinteren Plätze verwiesen (insbesondere das von zammataro)


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Oder am 1. Sonntag im März nach Bremen zu Heinz auf die Stippermesse. Die leihen die auch einen Hubwagen, wenn du die Palette Futter zum Auto fahren willst. Sehr zu empfehlen, diese Messe!


Die Messe wäre nebenbei ein toller Ort für einen Ükelquickie


----------



## Andal

Was du allerdings mit jedem Bröserlfutter machen solltest, es mit dem Zammataro Käseadditiv aufpeppen. Stinkt zwar wie ein Bündel alter Armysocken, rockt aber!


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Oder am 1. Sonntag im März nach Bremen zu Heinz auf die Stippermesse. Die leihen die auch einen Hubwagen, wenn du die Palette Futter zum Auto fahren willst. Sehr zu empfehlen, diese Messe!


Das erste Märzwochenende ist ja bekanntlich Karneval, mein lieber Andal.
Dementsprechend ist das Wochenende schon seit langem verbucht ... zum Brandungsangeln in NL. 
Da halt ich das nicht aus am schönen Niederrhein 

Ich werde wohl einfach probieren müssen ...


----------



## Andal

Das ist der Vorteil vom Karneval. Wenn man ihn nicht mag, geht man nicht hin. Ich bin immer woanders.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil vom Karneval. Wenn man ihn nicht mag, geht man nicht hin. Ich bin immer woanders.


Ich war damals sehr überrascht,wie voll die Züge aus Köln raus. Unser jetziges Heimatdorf ist auch noch eine karnevalshochburg


----------



## Andal

Wo der Karneval hier in B.H. stattfindet, weiß ich nicht. Nur das am Faschingsdienstag Umzug ist. Da hasten sie mit leichenfinsterer Miene an die Hauptstrasse, warten auf den sehr sparsamen Zug und  eine halbe Stunde später ist alles wieder vorbei. Geht ja noch. Aber das sich ausgewachsene Männer als Fliegenpilze verkleiden, gibt mir doch sehr zu denken und lässt tief blicken!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber das sich ausgewachsene Männer als Fliegenpilze verkleiden, gibt mir doch sehr zu denken und lässt tief blicken!


Also wenn man den Gedanken des spassigen Verkleidens nicht gänzlich ablehnt (wofür es durchaus gute Argumente gibt) find ich Fliegenpilz eigentlich ganz süß und weniger schlimm als vieles andere. Hat sowohl was von Schamanismus als auch von 70er Jahre FernetBranca Sylvestersymbolik- und schiesslich sollten grade ausgewachsene Männer mal ein Tag oder zwei Urlaub vom ausgewachsenen Männertum machen dürfen.

Ich jedenfalls hab mir grad ne Wunderbare Verkleidung bestellt: Ein Khaki Shirt mit einem kleinen Fisch mit ner Krone drauf... und Mrs. Minimax wollte ein Tanktop (Wobei die Logo Plazierung da etwas... verschwendet ist (Psychologisch ganz interessant: Die Chefoberverwerterin-Tierleidsprinzessin ist ein eifriger Fan der Tour de´Ücle geworden..)

Das Easy-Cheesy Futter hatte ich übrigens auf der glücklosen Sachsen-Anhalt Unternehmung letztes Frühjahr dabei. Ich kann nichts über die Fängigkeit beitragen, aber das Käsearoma ist sehr dominant, und ich habe nie solche Schwere und Bindigkeit erlebt, im Grunde kann man das Zeug mit Maden, Pellets, Partikel überladen und erhält dennoch formbare Klöpse: Vielleicht nützlich als "Knet-PVA"  dafür aber bssl teuer. Theoretische Alternative als Transportmittel: Haferflocken, Semmelbrösel und Grafschafter Goldsaft und damit das Loosefeed zum Grund bringen?
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Theoretische Alternative als Transportmittel: Haferflocken, Semmelbrösel und Grafschafter Goldsaft und damit das Loosefeed zum Grund bringen?
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Euer Minimax



Da fehlen noch drei Pfund Parmesan! 

Ich habe mich vor zwei Tagen daran erinnert, ja auch in der Leine bei Hannover sowie weiter nördlich angeln zu dürfen (über eine IG mit mehreren beteiligten Vereinen), so dass ich durchaus doch die reelle Chance habe, auch die eine oder andere Barbe beisteuern zu können.  Ich dachte, ich muss mir dafür mindestens ne Weser-Wochenkarte holen. Dementsprechend hab ich die letzten Tage schon alles an Infos gehamstert, was mir in die Finger kam, und da kommen mir eure Futtertips natürlich sehr gelegen! Aber erst im Sommer, wenn ich die Strecken gemütlich erkunden kann, ich kenn mich da nämlich bisher so gar nicht aus. Karauschengewässer muss ich auch noch finden...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hab extra gesagt: meldet euch, alles kann nix muss! Da hätten wir für die missus das Logo auch hochsetzen können. Wenn es allerdings einer passiv-sadistischen Neigung zupass kommt habe ich nix gesagt


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab extra gesagt: meldet euch, alles kann nix muss! Da hätten wir für die missus das Logo auch hochsetzen können. Wenn es allerdings einer passiv-sadistischen Neigung zupass kommt habe ich nix gesagt



Alles gut mein Lieber, ehrlich gesagt wollt ich nicht die Klamotten kritisieren sondern mit der Topographie der Missus angeben 
..Aber wo wir dabei sind: Ein Krawattenschal mit wiederholendem Micrologo wär wohl nicht drin für den alten Minimax, oder?


----------



## Andal

So ein Ascot zum natürlich blauen Hemd mit Button-down-Kragen und dem Tweed Sakko macht sich ausgezeichnet bei der Waid nach roten Augen und Federn!


----------



## Kochtopf

Das gibt Spreadshirt leider nicht her, aber falls du ein Hundebandana, ein babylätzchen (Bio!) Oder eine Kochschürze willst stehe ich Gewehr bei Fuß


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein gesticktes Logo mit Boardnamenmonogramm auf einem tweednorfolkjacket hätte viel schönes


----------



## Andal

Sag ich doch schon die ganze Zeit... Läden nach meinem Geschmack sind entweder umgehend pleite, oder unbezahlbar.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein gesticktes Logo mit Boardnamenmonogramm auf einem tweednorfolkjacket hätte viel schönes


Hab ich mich schon erkundigt. Gäbe es bei Konen in München als Maßkonfektion ... ab 600,- € aufwärts. Dann aber auch aus handverlesenem Harris Tweed.


----------



## Minimax

Also, ich suche ja noch immer für einen Anlass für diese hier, Trout und Carp Devotionalien gibt's an jeder Strassenecke, aber Chub ist nicht so häufig:


----------



## Andal

Und weil wir grad dabei sind. So ein Weidengeflechtumhängekorb, wie ihn Chris Yates, s.N.s.g., führt, muss auch noch her!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Und weil wir grad dabei sind. So ein Weidengeflechtumhängekorb, wie ihn Chris Yates, s.N.s.g., führt, muss auch noch her!



Ab an den Bach und Zweige schneiden...genau die richtige Jahreszeit für die Weidenernte! 

Ohne Spaß, so einen Umhängekorb wollte ich mir schon immer mal flechten, ist eigentlich nicht soo schwierig. Und am Bach gibts nichts Schickeres zu mitführen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und weil wir grad dabei sind. So ein Weidengeflechtumhängekorb, wie ihn Chris Yates, s.N.s.g., führt, muss auch noch her!


Also bei Körben bin ich Skeptisch, auch vom Fliegenfischen her. *Klar gibt's nichts schöneres*, aber wie praktisch sind sie im Feld: Ein Köderunfall, und alles ist verseucht. Ein Stolpern, und man hat einen 2d Korb. Einen Fisch mitnehmen- Wie kriegt man das Körblein sauber? Ich glaube, da bin ich Walkerit und vertraue auf Nylon und Cordura. In Firedfischfarben und mit kleinstmöglichem Logo, versteht sich.


----------



## Andal

Bis jetzt bin ich ja aus meiner Umhängetasche aus Wollfilz ja sehr zufrieden. Nur ist die manchmal schon zu klein, um auch noch den eigenen Mundvorrat aufzunehmen. Zum besseren Verständnis, die Tasche war mal Verpackung für 6 Halbe Festbier von Paulaner. Schon etwas klein....


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Also bei Körben bin ich Skeptisch, auch vom Fliegenfischen her. *Klar gibt's nichts schöneres*, aber wie praktisch sind sie im Feld: Ein Köderunfall, und alles ist verseucht. Ein Stolpern, und man hat einen 2d Korb. Einen Fisch mitnehmen- Wie kriegt man das Körblein sauber? Ich glaube, da bin ich Walkerit und vertraue auf Nylon und Cordura. In Firedfischfarben und mit kleinstmöglichem Logo, versteht sich.



Durchaus Argumente, dennoch reizvoll.


----------



## Andal

Im Gegentum. Aus einem Korb lassen sich ausgebrochene Maden leichter entfernen, als aus einer Tasche. Und anderweitig lässt er sich auch einfacher reinigen, als Gewebe. Der optische Faktor ist sowieso unschlagbar.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Mädels,
also, für die Fliegenfischerei ists die hier geworden. Alles was nicht in Weste passt, kommt da rein, und gerne auch mal nen Fisch im nassen Lappen. Praktisch, waidlich, nicht zu groß, und am allerwichtigsten das zarte Libellenmotiv zeigt das ich die Natur liebe und so, und potentiell einen Korb tragen würde.

Der Fluss ist halt auch ne Art Catwalk.


----------



## Andal

Was wäre das Leben ohne Spleen(s)!?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Was wäre das Leben ohne Spleen(s)!?


Überleben. Was Flechten und Pilze und Garnelen so machen.


----------



## Andal

Aber nur reines überleben... vielmehr ein vegetieren!


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da fehlen noch drei Pfund Parmesan!
> 
> Ich habe mich vor zwei Tagen daran erinnert, ja auch in der Leine bei Hannover sowie weiter nördlich angeln zu dürfen (über eine IG mit mehreren beteiligten Vereinen), so dass ich durchaus doch die reelle Chance habe, auch die eine oder andere Barbe beisteuern zu können.  Ich dachte, ich muss mir dafür mindestens ne Weser-Wochenkarte holen. Dementsprechend hab ich die letzten Tage schon alles an Infos gehamstert, was mir in die Finger kam, und da kommen mir eure Futtertips natürlich sehr gelegen! Aber erst im Sommer, wenn ich die Strecken gemütlich erkunden kann, ich kenn mich da nämlich bisher so gar nicht aus. Karauschengewässer muss ich auch noch finden...


Da hast recht, direkt bei uns in Hannover und weiter flussabwärts bis weit hinter Neustadt gibt es gute Möglichkeiten auf Barben, viele Strecken mit passender Strömung. Brauchst aber meistens einen langen Kescherstab, weil viel Steilufer vorhanden, zudem oft auch Wanderstiefel, weil es wenig direkt am Wasser angelegte Parkplätze gibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

War schon länger nicht mehr an der Leine, bestimmt 4-5 Jahre her. In Neustadt direkt hatte ich aber auch schon Barben. Die 2 größten Fische waren knapp 70 und ü 70. Vom der größten Barbe hab ich noch ein Foto.





Ist auch einer der wenigen Plätze wo man anständig angeln (und parken) kann, allerdings liegt das natürlich nicht auf IG-Strecke...daher Gastkarte. Die IG - Strecke selbst tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Meist kommt man gar nicht ans Ufer, teilweise wirklich lebensgefährlich und weit laufen muss man oft auch.


----------



## Andal

Beim Barbenfischen in kleinen Flüssen setze ich auf eine reine Madenfütterung.....


----------



## hanzz

Zur Rute ins Wasser gezogen hab ich auch noch was.
Ein junger Kumpel von mir, den ich zufällig am Wasser kennengelernt hab und mit dem ich seitdem regelmäßig angeln geh und ich bauen eines Sonntags morgens auf. Kumpel hat eine Rute mit Festblei und 12 Maden schon ausgeworfen und baut seine Futterkorb Rute auf.
Ich hab selten jemanden so springen sehen, als seine Rute stetig in den Fluss gezogen wurde. Auch ein Grund warum ich nur noch mit einer Rute Fische.
Zum Glück war recht niedriger Pegel und er konnte die Rute noch packen. Hier der Rutendieb





An dem Tag gingen uns noch einige Kaliber ans Band


----------



## Tobias85

Schöne Fische!

@D1985 und @Ukel: Das macht mir Mut, es an der Leine mal zu probieren.  Gegen Wandern hab ich nichts, gegen Lebensgefahr aber schon  Ich schau mir das ganze mal an und gucke, ob ich ne nette Stelle finden kann. Vielleicht versteckt sich irgendwo auf den Weiten der IG-Strecke ja ein passender, nicht gefährlicher Spot.


----------



## Andal

Laaanger Kescherstab. Dann nimmt die Gefahr ab. Und wo man ums Verrecken nicht anständig landen kann, wird halt nicht gefischt.


----------



## daci7

Und ich möchte mal anmerken, dass ein laaaaaanger Kescherstab wunderbar hilft beim Fischen mit langen Ruten oder wenn man über ein Krautfeld fischt oder ähnliches. So manche Steinpackung wird damit auch befischbar, aaaaaber: Wenn man aber oberhalb von 4m Steinpackung sitzt und feedert wird auch das hantieren mit dem 5m Stab ein Wagnis. Spätestens wenn man eine wütende Barbe im Kescher hat wird man merken, dass man an einem 5m Stab keine größeren Fisch mal so eben nach oben löffelt 
Also Männers: Macht euch nicht unglücklich und fischt nur da, wo ihr auch fischen könnt  So viel ist der Cup D'Ükel auch nicht wert.

(Auch wenn er natürlich gleich nach dem Ritterschlag oder einem Sterm aufm Walk of fame kommt ... Für manche soll er sogar höher gehandelt werden  )


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische!
> 
> @D1985 und @Ukel: Das macht mir Mut, es an der Leine mal zu probieren.  Gegen Wandern hab ich nichts, gegen Lebensgefahr aber schon  Ich schau mir das ganze mal an und gucke, ob ich ne nette Stelle finden kann. Vielleicht versteckt sich irgendwo auf den Weiten der IG-Strecke ja ein passender, nicht gefährlicher Spot.



Gibts bestimmt, aber du brauchst viel Zeit und gute Nerven, um eine gute Stelle zu finden. Damals hab ich auf googel maps mal geschaut. Geile Kurve, etwas Wald...top Stelle dachte ich mir. Bin dann also los und dann stand ich da...

War sogar noch ein Schild mit "Lebensgefahr" und über das andere Ufer ging auch nicht. Solche Ufer hast du sehr häufig, oft sogar noch steiler / höher. Habs irgendwann aufgegeben. War irgendwann dann nur noch in Neustadt beim Wasserfall...gute Parkmöglichkeiten, keine hohen Ufer und ruhigere Strömung.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Und ich möchte mal anmerken, dass ein laaaaaanger Kescherstab wunderbar hilft beim Fischen mit langen Ruten oder wenn man über ein Krautfeld fischt oder ähnliches. So manche Steinpackung wird damit auch befischbar, aaaaaber: Wenn man aber oberhalb von 4m Steinpackung sitzt und feedert wird auch das hantieren mit dem 5m Stab ein Wagnis. Spätestens wenn man eine wütende Barbe im Kescher hat wird man merken, dass man an einem 5m Stab keine größeren Fisch mal so eben nach oben löffelt
> Also Männers: Macht euch nicht unglücklich und fischt nur da, wo ihr auch fischen könnt  So viel ist der Cup D'Ükel auch nicht wert.
> 
> (Auch wenn er natürlich gleich nach dem Ritterschlag oder einem Sterm aufm Walk of fame kommt ... Für manche soll er sogar höher gehandelt werden  )


Deswegen angle ich gerne zu zweit. Es ist immer wichtig eine Kescherknecht zu haben

@D1985 also für mich sieht das wie ein gut gangbares Ufer aus, so sieht es hier fast überall aus. Lange Kescherstiele sind da Pflicht


----------



## Ukel

Im Neustädter Bereich gibt es ein paar Ecken, wo man noch ganz gut hinkommt und auch passabel sitzen kann. Bei uns in Hannover ist die Leine durch mehrere Wehre gestaut, macht den Barben aber nichts aus, die kann man fast überall fangen. Gibt aber keine Garantie für einmal hin und schon hat man sie am Haken. Hier gibt es z. T. deutliche bessere Sitzmöglichkeiten, allerdings muss man wiederum mit mehr Zuschauern von Land und Wasser rechnen, da es Stadtstrecken sind, aber es gibt auch einige ruhige Ecken. Was eine zeitweilige, sommerliche Plage geworden ist, sind die Kanus mit Besoff.... vom Kanuverleih.


----------



## Inni

Ich konnte mal an der Elbe Barben beim laichen auf einer Sandbank beobachten. Viel sieht man leide nicht, mit Polbrille war das besser:


----------



## Xianeli

Geburtstagsfeier die 2. 


Schreibt nicht so viel damit ich nach dem ausnüchtern hinterher komme  

@daci7 sehen viel besser aus die Vorfächer. Mit den Kickern auch nochmal den letzten Schliff verpasst. Viel Erfolg schonmal damit


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...de/barbe.htm&usg=AOvVaw06xQg9DlHTbRpJpfD3-m50


----------



## Ukel

Bei einem Hegeangeln vom Neustädter Verein saß ich mal unten in Suttorf an der Leine, Steilufer über 4 m fast senkrecht runter. Noch beim Aufbau hörte ich es am Nachbarplatz rumpeln. War der Nebenmann doch mit der Kiepe das Steilufer runtergepurzelt und versuchte wieder hochzukommen, ging aber alleine nicht. Nur mit Hilfe, als erstes seine Kiepe, dann er selber, kam er wieder aus seiner prekären Lage heraus. Wenn unten nicht noch ein kleiner Absatz gewesen wäre, hätte es ihn schön ins Wasser befördert.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
tolle Bilder und Infos und Videos zur Barbe, vielen Dank. Es sind furchtbare Qualen- Wie der Prof lebe auch ich in einem barbenlosen Landstrich -ich hoffe auf den Trip zu Sir Kochtopf, aber das ist noch so lang hin. Inzwischen denke ich ernsthaft über die eine oder andere Langstreckenerkundung nach Westen und Süden nach. Eine Barbe in 2019, dann wär ich ein glücklicher Minimax,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau so Mini(ich darf dich doch Mini nennen?... brüll  )
sorry aber der war so geil letztens....

Von mir aus ist es noch weiter zu den Barben und deshalb leider unerreichbar.


----------



## Matrix85

Frage in die Runde : fischt jemand die Nanofil von Berkley? 
Mich würde die abribsfestigkeit und die Dehnung interessiere und Wurfeigenschaften! 
Hat da jemand Feedback zu der Schnur? 
Gruß und Petri heil


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hatte die mal auf der Spinnrute vor ner Weile.
Dehnung - keine fühlbare(wie alle Dyneema Schnüre)
Wurfeigenschaften - sehr gut weil die Schnur glatter ist als geflochtene Schnüre
Abriebfestigekit - scheiße! Die Oberfläche wird rauh und dann sinkt die Tragkraft sehr schnell

Ich würde sie nur zum Spinnen im Freiwasser kaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wofür willst du die ?
Feedern?


----------



## Tobias85

Also wo ich mich selbst gefährden würde oder die Fische nicht landen kann, da werde ich natürlich nicht fischen...aber das zu beurteilen geht natürlich erst nach eine ausgiebigen Erkundung. Im Innenstadtbereich gilt zumindest die IG-Strecke nicht, aber hinter Herrenhausen wüsste ich jetzt spontan schon eine Stelle, die wahrscheinlich gut geeignet wäre...wie gesagt, erstmal nur erkunden.

Im Nordosten habt ihr es mit Barben zwar nicht so, dafür habt ihr da oben doch aber ganz gute Quappenbestände...hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> dafür habt ihr da oben doch aber ganz gute Quappenbestände...



Gibts hier auch nicht.
Und was ist der Vorteil von Fischen, die nur bei minus 500° beißen wenn man nicht rausgehen kann?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ausserdem ist die quappe kein Wertungsfisch 
In jeder Sparte einen Fang nachweisen wäre sooo geil


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch nicht.
> Und was ist der Voreil von Fischen, die nur bei *minus 500°* beißen wenn man nicht rausgehen kann?



Bruder im Geischte!


----------



## daci7

Und die dazu noch nicht zählen für den alles entscheidenden Pokal! Bitte vergesst das nicht liebe Leute. Was bringt dir schon der 2.5m Waller wenn er nicht zählt? Nichts als teurer Kompost meine Freunde. Teurer Kompost...


----------



## Matrix85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wofür willst du die ?
> Feedern?


Ja zum Feedern


----------



## Professor Tinca

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja zum Feedern



Nee dafür ist die nix.
Welche ich mir gut dafür vorstellen kann ist die Fiteline Ultra 8.
Sehr harte Oberfläche(und damit ein bisschen kratzig-laut in den Ringen) aber eben abriebfest und steif wie ne drahtige Mono!
Damit wirft man auch sehr weit.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wobei man sich nie sicher sein kann, ob es nicht tatsächlich ein Döbel in Verkleidung ist


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Und die dazu noch nicht zählen für den alles entscheidenden Pokal! Bitte vergesst das nicht liebe Leute. Was bringt dir schon der 2.5m Waller wenn er nicht zählt? Nichts als teurer Kompost meine Freunde. Teurer Kompost...


Sollte ich den mit meiner, für Waller völlig unzureichenden, Ausrüstung landen... lassen wir doch diese Gedankenspiele in aller Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Andal

Für den Contest rechne ich, da ich dieses Jahr so gut wie ausschließlich den Rhein befischen werde, mit Barben, Brachsen und Rotaugen. Wenn es der Zufall will, auch mit vielleicht einem Karpfen, Aland, Döbel und eventuell sogar einem Ückel. Weit werde ich da vermutlich nicht kommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaub kaum, dass jemand alle Arten zusammen bekommt.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es die irgendwo gebündelt gibt.


----------



## Andal

Am und rund um den Chiemsee wäre es jedenfalls theoretisch möglich.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass jemand alle Arten zusammen bekommt.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es die irgendwo gebündelt gibt.


Abgerechnet wird am Schluss. 
Ich halte es ähnlich wie Andal .
Ich werde wohl überwiegend am Rhein fischen um da das Päckchen zu schnüren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Am und rund um den Chiemsee wäre es jedenfalls theoretisch möglich.



Aha. Haben wir da einen Korrespondenten?


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Für den Contest rechne ich, da ich dieses Jahr so gut wie ausschließlich den Rhein befischen werde, mit Barben, Brachsen und Rotaugen. Wenn es der Zufall will, auch mit vielleicht einem Karpfen, Aland, Döbel und eventuell sogar einem Ückel. Weit werde ich da vermutlich nicht kommen!


Nasen sind hier laut Hörensagen ebenfalls gar nicht mal so wenige vorhanden! Vielleicht können wir ja mal ein Rheinderby austragen später in der Saison?!


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also wo ich mich selbst gefährden würde oder die Fische nicht landen kann, da werde ich natürlich nicht fischen...aber das zu beurteilen geht natürlich erst nach eine ausgiebigen Erkundung. Im Innenstadtbereich gilt zumindest die IG-Strecke nicht, aber hinter Herrenhausen wüsste ich jetzt spontan schon eine Stelle, die wahrscheinlich gut geeignet wäre...wie gesagt, erstmal nur erkunden.
> 
> Im Nordosten habt ihr es mit Barben zwar nicht so, dafür habt ihr da oben doch aber ganz gute Quappenbestände...hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


Obacht, hinter Herrenhausen ist noch keine IG-Strecke, dort ist SAV und FV Hannover. Die IG beginnt erst ab Brücke A2 in etwa.


----------



## Andal

Ich hab den Verein schlicht und einfach verlassen. Es ist definitiv zu weit. Fahrtkosten von 50,- € sind zu teuer. Ist zwar schon ein wenig schade um die großen Schleien, Brachsen und die kleine Wurm. Aber schließlich muss man auch rechnen. Also gehts runter an den Rhein. 330 m Anmarsch, von der Haustüre zum Wasser sind da absolut unschlagbar. Da könnte man sogar mal eben fürs Pippi nach Hause flitzen.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Nasen sind hier laut Hörensagen ebenfalls gar nicht mal so wenige vorhanden! Vielleicht können wir ja mal ein Rheinderby austragen später in der Saison?!


Nasen hat es hier mit Sicherheit, wenn auch nur wenige. Aber ein Rheinmeeting wäre eine Sache!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass jemand alle Arten zusammen bekommt.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es die irgendwo gebündelt gibt.


 
Großmassstäblich gesehen haben unsere Leute in den Mittelgebirgen oder Niederrhein die größten Chancen, wär aber trotzdem ein hartes Stück Arbeit und müßte mit hoher Mobilität und Fokus nur auf Artenvielfalt angegangen werden, würde ich meinen. Das ganze Poesiealbum vollkriegen wäre jedenfalls ne Leistung.


----------



## Minimax

Aland ist auch so ein Fall, der dem einen oder anderen schwerfallen könnte. Zwar auch weiträumig verbreitet, aber auf taktischer Ebene dann doch mal eher schütter, grade im Döbelland.


----------



## daci7

Da sollte es definitiv auch extra Lorbeeren für geben, also für alle fischarten. Ein Rhein-ükel-Symposium unterstütze ich definitiv! Aber lieber wenn man auch wieder entspannter draussen ist


----------



## Andal

Offiziell ist der Aland in RLP sogar ganzjährig geschützt.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Da sollte es definitiv auch extra Lorbeeren für geben, also für alle fischarten. Ein Rhein-ükel-Symposium unterstütze ich definitiv! Aber lieber wenn man auch wieder entspannter draussen ist


Absolut!

Aber wir sind ja auch, dank unserer Zielfische, von der Frühjahrsschonzeit ausgenommen.


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Nasen hat es hier mit Sicherheit, wenn auch nur wenige. Aber ein Rheinmeeting wäre eine Sache!


In Hessen bei Worms fängt man regelmäßig Nasen beim Feedern auf Barben! Brassen, Rotaugen, Grundeln sind auch immer dabei! 
Im Spätsommer sind in den Altarmen viele kleine schuppies zu fangen. 
Der Aland geht nur selten ans Band


----------



## Kochtopf

Aland wird hart. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob es hier welche gibt bzw wo es hier welche gibt. Im Edersee sollen schon vereinzelt welche gefangen und bei der Brutabfischerei nachgewiesen worden sein. Aber der Edersee ist groß und gezielt locken und fangen gestaltet sich schwierig.

Mist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab in den letzten zwei Jahren nur einen Aland gefangen.

Das ist auch so'n Wackelkandidat.


----------



## Andal

Alande sind eigentlich meistens Beifänge, sogar beim Karpfenfischen, es sei denn, man hat die typischen Niederungsflüsse im Norden zur Verfügung. Da macht es dann schon mal Sinn, direkt auf sie zu fischen. Leider gehen sie hier meistens als "scheene grosse Rotauge" mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Hier erkennen den auch nur wenige Leute.


----------



## Andal

Die spezielle Fischkunde ist eh bei vielen "Zunftbrüdern" ein echtes Kreuz. Erst mal Knüppel auf den Schädel und dann auf Facebook fragen, was es war. Da habe ich mir mit meinen Kommis auch schon eine Menge Unfreunde gemacht. Bei machen muss man schon froh sein, wenn sie einen Hecht von einer Forelle unterscheiden können. Von den "Allesfressern" mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Xianeli

Kann durch eine berufliche Weiterbildung mein Angelgebiet ausweiten die nächsten 2 Jahre. Vielleicht lässt sich dadurch die ein oder andere Fischart dadurch ergänzen. 
Kann mich zusätzlich "Blockweise" im Raum Duisburg austoben sofern Gastkarten ausgegeben werden


----------



## Matrix85

Als mir jemand einen Rapfen als Döbel verkaufen wollte musste ich auch erst mal laut lachen! War aber schnell aufgeklärt


----------



## Andal

Auf jeden Fall Barsch. Der ist hier nur sehr stellenweise anzutreffen. Sonst hast du am Duisburger Rhein auch nicht mehr Arten. Was dort allerdings dazu kommen kann, so man Gastangelmöglichkeiten erhält, die vielen Baggerseen in der Region. Wobei die wirklich guten auch entsprechend "abgesichert" sind.


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Als mir jemand einen Rapfen als Döbel verkaufen wollte musste ich auch erst mal laut lachen! War aber schnell aufgeklärt


Und wenn sie dann gar nicht mehr durchblicken, ist es ein "Hybrid"!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass jemand alle Arten zusammen bekommt.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es die irgendwo gebündelt gibt.


Also ich könnte es versuchen, zumindest die Gewässerangabe behauptet wahnsinnig viel, auch Huchen und so (natürlich kein Wertungsfisch )


----------



## daci7

Huchen interessiert hier NIEMANDEN! 
Maximal störender Beifang beim Brassenangeln.


----------



## Andal

In Sachen Fische erkennen muss ich immer gleich an jene sympathisch unbedarfte Familie denken, die eine Woche bei uns in Norwegen zu Gast war. Sie brachten viel brachiales Leihgerät und anglerischen "Skill" vom FoPu mit. Dafür fingen sie ganz ordentlich. Eines Tages brüllten sie schon von weitem, dass sie einen Schwertfisch gefangen hätten. Ich war im ersten Moment richtig erschrocken, denn absolut unmöglich wäre dieser Beifang nun am Romsdalfjord auch nicht gewesen. Ich sah uns schon von den norwegischen Medien überrannt ... bis sich der Schwertfisch dann als ein ordentlicher Hornhecht entpuppte.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Huchen interessiert hier NIEMANDEN!
> Maximal störender Beifang beim Brassenangeln.


So ein Huchensohn!!!11elf


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Huchen interessiert hier NIEMANDEN!
> Maximal störender Beifang beim Brassenangeln.


Die Rheinhuchen sind ja weithin bekannt für ihre enorme Größe und die schiere Kampfkraft!


----------



## Inni

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass jemand alle Arten zusammen bekommt.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es die irgendwo gebündelt gibt.



Welche habt ihr denn alle auf der Liste?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So einfach kommt ihr mir da nicht davon 

Das steht als Fischvorkommen für das Donausystem zur Angelkarte - immerhin alle 15x Ükelcomp enthalten  die mit **

Theoretisch könnten wir auch noch 2-3x zulegen  wobei ich die meisten noch nie eigenhändig gehalten habe  

1.1 Flussneunauge, Lampetra fluviatilis ganzjährig –
1.2 Bachneunauge, Lampetra planeri ganzjährig –
1.3 Donau-Neunaugen, Eudontomyzon spp. ganzjährig –
1.4 Meerneunaugen, Petromyzon marinus ganzjährig –
2.1 Stör, Acipenser sturio ganzjährig –
2.2 Sterlet, Acipenser ruthenus ganzjährig –
3. Maifisch, Alosa alosa ganzjährig –
4.1 Atlantischer Lachs, Salmo salar ganzjährig –
4.2 Bachforelle, Salmo trutta forma fario 1. Oktober bis 28. Februar 26
4.3 Seeforelle, Salmo trutta forma lacustris 1. Oktober bis 28. Februar 60
4.4 Meerforelle, Salmo trutta forma trutta ganzjährig –
4.5 Regenbogenforelle, Oncorhynchus mykiss 15. Dezember bis 15. April 26
4.6 Bachsaibling, Salvelinus fontinalis 1. Oktober bis 28. Februar 20
4.7 Seesaiblinge, Salvelinus supp. 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember 30
4.8 Huchen, Hucho hucho 15. Februar bis 31. Mai 90
5.1 Renken/Felchen, Coregonus spp. 15. Oktober bis 31. Dezember 30
5.2 Kilch, Coregonus bavaricus ganzjährig –
5.3 Nordseeschnäpel, Coregonus oxyrinchus ganzjährig –
6. Äsche, Thymallus thymallus 1. Januar bis 30. April 35
7.1 ** Rotauge, Rutilus rutilus – –
7.2 Frauennerfling, Rutilus pigus virgo 1. März bis 30. Juni 30
7.3 Perlfisch, Rutilus meidingeri ganzjährig –
7.4 Moderlieschen, Leucaspius delineatus – –
7.5 Hasel, Leuciscus leuciscus – –
7.6 ** Aitel, Squalius cephalus   – –
7.7 Strömer, Telestes souffia ganzjährig –
7.8 ** Nerfling, Leuciscus idus – 30
7.9 Elritze, Phoxinus phoxinus – –
7.10 ** Rotfeder, Scardinius erythrophthalmus – –
7.11 Schied, Aspius aspius 1. April bis 31. Mai 40
7.12 ** Schleie, Tinca tinca – 26
7.13 ** Nase, Chondrostoma nasus 1. März bis 30. April 30
7.14 ** Gründling, Gobio gobio – –
7.15 Donaustromgründling, Romanogobio vladykovi ganzjährig –
7.16 Kessler-Gründling, Romano gobio kesslerii ganzjährig –
7.17 Steingreßling, Romano gobio uranoscopus ganzjährig –
7.18 ** Barbe, Barbus barbus 1. Mai bis 15. Juni 40
7.19 Mairenke, Alburnus mento – –
7.20 ** Laube, Alburnus alburnus – –
7.21 Schneider, Alburnoides bipunctatus ganzjährig –
7.22 ** Güster, Blicca bjoerkna – –
7.23 ** Brachse, Abramis brama – –
7.24 Zobel, Ballerus sapa – –
7.25 Zope, Ballerus ballerus ganzjährig –
7.26 Zährte und Seerüßling, Vimba vimba – –
7.27 Sichling, Pelecus cultratus ganzjährig –
7.28 Bitterling, Rhodeus amarus ganzjährig –
7.29 ** Karausche, Carassius carassius – –
7.30 ** Giebel, Carassius gibelio – –
7.31 ** Karpfen, Cyprinus carpio – 35
8.1 Schmerle, Barbatula barbatula – –
8.2 Schlammpeitzger, Misgurnus fossilis ganzjährig –
8.3 Steinbeißer, Cobitis taenia ganzjährig –
9. Wels, Silurus glanis – –
10.Aal, Anguilla anguilla – 50
11. Hecht, Esox lucius 15. Februar bis 15. April 50
12.1 Flussbarsch, Perca fluviatilis – –
12.2 Zander, Sander lucioperca 15. März bis 30. April 50
12.3 ** Kaulbarsch, Gymnocephalus cernua – –
12.4 Donaukaulbarsch, Gymnocephalus baloni ganzjährig –
12.5 Schrätzer, Gymnocephalus schraetser ganzjährig –
12.6 Streber, Zingel streber ganzjährig –
12.7 Zingel, Zingel zingel ganzjährig –
13. Mühlkoppe, Cottus gobio – –
14.1 3stachl. Stichling, Gasterosteus aculeatus – –
14.2 9stachl. Stichling, Pungitius pungitius ganzjährig –
15. Rutte, Lota lota – 30


----------



## hanzz

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kann durch eine berufliche Weiterbildung mein Angelgebiet ausweiten die nächsten 2 Jahre. Vielleicht lässt sich dadurch die ein oder andere Fischart dadurch ergänzen.
> Kann mich zusätzlich "Blockweise" im Raum Duisburg austoben sofern Gastkarten ausgegeben werden


Falls du es absehen kannst, kannst ja mal bescheid geben. Bin viel in Duisburg unterwegs, zwar hauptsächlich am Rhein, aber der ein oder andere See ist auch dabei. Weit weg ist auch mein Kindheitsgewässer nicht. Gibt's auch Gastkarten für.
Das Hagener Meer bei Hamminkeln.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So einfach kommt ihr mir da nicht davon
> 
> Das steht als Fischvorkommen für das Donausystem zur Angelkarte - immerhin alle 15x Ükelcomp enthalten  die mit **
> 
> Theoretisch Könnten wir auch noch 2-3x zulegen  wobe ich die meisten noch nie eigenhändig gehalten habe
> 
> 1.1 Flussneunauge, Lampetra fluviatilis ganzjährig –
> 1.2 Bachneunauge, Lampetra planeri ganzjährig –
> 1.3 Donau-Neunaugen, Eudontomyzon spp. ganzjährig –
> 1.4 Meerneunaugen, Petromyzon marinus ganzjährig –
> 2.1 Stör, Acipenser sturio ganzjährig –
> 2.2 Sterlet, Acipenser ruthenus ganzjährig –
> 3. Maifisch, Alosa alosa ganzjährig –
> 4.1 Atlantischer Lachs, Salmo salar ganzjährig –
> 4.2 Bachforelle, Salmo trutta forma fario 1. Oktober bis 28. Februar 26
> 4.3 Seeforelle, Salmo trutta forma lacustris 1. Oktober bis 28. Februar 60
> 4.4 Meerforelle, Salmo trutta forma trutta ganzjährig –
> 4.5 Regenbogenforelle, Oncorhynchus mykiss 15. Dezember bis 15. April 26
> 4.6 Bachsaibling, Salvelinus fontinalis 1. Oktober bis 28. Februar 20
> 4.7 Seesaiblinge, Salvelinus supp. 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember 30
> 4.8 Huchen, Hucho hucho 15. Februar bis 31. Mai 90
> 5.1 Renken/Felchen, Coregonus spp. 15. Oktober bis 31. Dezember 30
> 5.2 Kilch, Coregonus bavaricus ganzjährig –
> 5.3 Nordseeschnäpel, Coregonus oxyrinchus ganzjährig –
> 6. Äsche, Thymallus thymallus 1. Januar bis 30. April 35
> 7.1 ** Rotauge, Rutilus rutilus – –
> 7.2 Frauennerfling, Rutilus pigus virgo 1. März bis 30. Juni 30
> 7.3 Perlfisch, Rutilus meidingeri ganzjährig –
> 7.4 Moderlieschen, Leucaspius delineatus – –
> 7.5 Hasel, Leuciscus leuciscus – –
> 7.6 ** Aitel, Squalius cephalus   – –
> 7.7 Strömer, Telestes souffia ganzjährig –
> 7.8 ** Nerfling, Leuciscus idus – 30
> 7.9 Elritze, Phoxinus phoxinus – –
> 7.10 ** Rotfeder, Scardinius erythrophthalmus – –
> 7.11 Schied, Aspius aspius 1. April bis 31. Mai 40
> 7.12 ** Schleie, Tinca tinca – 26
> 7.13 ** Nase, Chondrostoma nasus 1. März bis 30. April 30
> 7.14 ** Gründling, Gobio gobio – –
> 7.15 Donaustromgründling, Romanogobio vladykovi ganzjährig –
> 7.16 Kessler-Gründling, Romano gobio kesslerii ganzjährig –
> 7.17 Steingreßling, Romano gobio uranoscopus ganzjährig –
> 7.18 ** Barbe, Barbus barbus 1. Mai bis 15. Juni 40
> 7.19 Mairenke, Alburnus mento – –
> 7.20 ** Laube, Alburnus alburnus – –
> 7.21 Schneider, Alburnoides bipunctatus ganzjährig –
> 7.22 ** Güster, Blicca bjoerkna – –
> 7.23 ** Brachse, Abramis brama – –
> 7.24 Zobel, Ballerus sapa – –
> 7.25 Zope, Ballerus ballerus ganzjährig –
> 7.26 Zährte und Seerüßling, Vimba vimba – –
> 7.27 Sichling, Pelecus cultratus ganzjährig –
> 7.28 Bitterling, Rhodeus amarus ganzjährig –
> 7.29 ** Karausche, Carassius carassius – –
> 7.30 ** Giebel, Carassius gibelio – –
> 7.31 ** Karpfen, Cyprinus carpio – 35
> 8.1 Schmerle, Barbatula barbatula – –
> 8.2 Schlammpeitzger, Misgurnus fossilis ganzjährig –
> 8.3 Steinbeißer, Cobitis taenia ganzjährig –
> 9. Wels, Silurus glanis – –
> 10.Aal, Anguilla anguilla – 50
> 11. Hecht, Esox lucius 15. Februar bis 15. April 50
> 12.1 Flussbarsch, Perca fluviatilis – –
> 12.2 Zander, Sander lucioperca 15. März bis 30. April 50
> 12.3 ** Kaulbarsch, Gymnocephalus cernua – –
> 12.4 Donaukaulbarsch, Gymnocephalus baloni ganzjährig –
> 12.5 Schrätzer, Gymnocephalus schraetser ganzjährig –
> 12.6 Streber, Zingel streber ganzjährig –
> 12.7 Zingel, Zingel zingel ganzjährig –
> 13. Mühlkoppe, Cottus gobio – –
> 14.1 3stachl. Stichling, Gasterosteus aculeatus – –
> 14.2 9stachl. Stichling, Pungitius pungitius ganzjährig –
> 15. Rutte, Lota lota – 30


Die Liste wurde sicher von ausgesprochenen Spezialisten erstellt. Atlantischer Lachs, Acipernser sturio und Nordseeschnäpel im *Donausystem wäre schon extrem beifängig!*


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Die spezielle Fischkunde ist eh bei vielen "Zunftbrüdern" ein echtes Kreuz. Erst mal Knüppel auf den Schädel und dann auf Facebook fragen, was es war. Da habe ich mir mit meinen Kommis auch schon eine Menge Unfreunde gemacht. Bei machen muss man schon froh sein, wenn sie einen Hecht von einer Forelle unterscheiden können. Von den "Allesfressern" mal ganz abgesehen.


Ich verstehe bis heute nicht wie Leute Aland und Rotauge verwechseln können. Schau dem Fisch ins Gesicht oder auf Schwanz- und Rückenflosse - schon hat man seine recht eindeutige Unterscheidung. Wenn ich auf Bilder schaue, ist Aland und Rotfeder gefühlt ähnlicher als Aland und Rotauge, wegen der ähnlichen Augen.
Döbel & Aland ist bei einigen Leuten ja auch öfter mal in Diskussionen zu lesen. Wobei ich nicht weiß, was dort bei der Unterscheidung schief gehen kann.
Na klar. Gewässerspezifisch sehen die Fische mal ähnlicher aus oder nicht - aber idR wenn man sie sich auf nem foto genauer ansieht, sollte man das eigtl auseinander kriegen.


----------



## daci7

Ich mache mir immernoch entfernt Hoffnung auf ein "Full house". Wir haben hier diverse Kiesgruben mit und ohne Rheinanbindung, schöne Altarme vom Rhein, Kanäle und natürlich "the one and only Rhine himself". Dazu werde ich wohl die ein oder andere Karpfen- und Schleientour nach NL machen  Jetzt muss ich noch herausfinden wo ich Gründling, Giebel und Karausche bestellen ... ähhh ... finden kann ... uns schon ists vollbracht!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Am und rund um den Chiemsee wäre es jedenfalls theoretisch möglich.


Aland ist schwierig, aber ansonsten schwimmen hier alle Anderen in ausreichender Menge herum.


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Die Liste wurde sicher von ausgesprochenen Spezialisten erstellt. Atlantischer Lachs, Acipernser sturio und Nordseeschnäpel im *Donausystem wäre schon extrem beifängig!*


Die Liste enthält doch nur die in Bayern möglicherweise vorkommenden Fische.
Bayern besteht ja nicht nur aus dem Donausystem, Teile Bayerns entwässern über Rhein u. Oder.


----------



## Andal

Steht aber da ... Donausystem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bayrischer LV Rundumschlag 

Ich finde es schon ziemlich spannend, wenn der zappelnde Silberling Typ "Plötze" erstmal genauer identifiziert werden muss, und viel Auswahl vorhanden ist.


----------



## Andal

Und des hamma oiwei scho so g'macht!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Steht aber da ... Donausystem.


Da konnte wohl jemand "copy and paste".


----------



## Inni

Inni schrieb:


> Welche habt ihr denn alle auf der Liste?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Inni, die mit ** davor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

mikesch schrieb:


> Die Liste enthält doch nur die in Bayern möglicherweise vorkommenden Fische.
> Bayern besteht ja nicht nur aus dem Donausystem, Teile Bayerns entwässern über Rhein u. Oder.


Wie kommst Du auf die Oder?

Extra mal nachgeschaut:
https://diercke.westermann.de/content/europa-flusseinzugsgebiete-100849-57-2-1 
(bischen runtergehen)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Oder.png

Das wären als kleine Anschlussgebiete Rhein/Main und Elbe/Fränk.Saale.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon ziemlich spannend, wenn der zappelnde Silberling Typ "Plötze" erstmal genauer identifiziert werden muss, und viel Auswahl vorhanden ist.



Allein ein Rotauge auch als solches zu erkennen obwohl es doch ein Frauennerfling ist stellt viele schon vor eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Xianeli

hanzz schrieb:


> Falls du es absehen kannst, kannst ja mal bescheid geben. Bin viel in Duisburg unterwegs, zwar hauptsächlich am Rhein, aber der ein oder andere See ist auch dabei. Weit weg ist auch mein Kindheitsgewässer nicht. Gibt's auch Gastkarten für.
> Das Hagener Meer bei Hamminkeln.



Klar, ich melde mich dann. Ob Rhein oder Fluss ist mir glaube erstmal egal. Um die Ükeltour im Mittelfeld zu bestehen komme ich um Flüsse eh nicht rum ^^ 

Werde fast am Kruppsee wohnen. Leider findet man im Internet nicht wirklich was zu Gastkarten etc. Muss ich dann mal vor Ort nachfragen. Ich weiß von früher das dort geangelt werden konnte aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Tobias85

Plötz, Rotfeder, Ukelei, Döbel, Aland, Schleie, Karpfen, Barbe, Brassen, Kaulbarsch...das sind die, die ich auf jeden Fall am Ende haben möchte und die auch alle realistisch sind. Nase wird ziemlich sicher nichts, da die ja aber eh so selten sind, kann ich auf die auch gut verzichten.  Beim Rest fehlt mir einfach die Kenntnis, ob bzw. wo sie hier vorkommen, aber das lässt sich ja durch gezieltes Beangeln auf Verdacht rausfinden.




Ukel schrieb:


> Obacht, hinter Herrenhausen ist noch keine IG-Strecke, dort ist SAV und FV Hannover. Die IG beginnt erst ab Brücke A2 in etwa.



Keine Sorge, ich meinte nicht direkt hinter Herrenhausen, sondern ne ganze Ecke hinter Herrenhausen.  Hatte mir die Streckengrenzen mal genau rausgesucht und die Strecken dann auf Google Maps angeschaut, da fand ich gleich eine Stelle, die gut beangelbar sein müsste.


----------



## Kochtopf

Maps ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Oftmals stand ich vor unbefischbaren Stellen weil Maps sie sehr vorteilhaft dargestellt hat. Das ist so, als ob man aufgrund eines Fotos einem Blind Date zustimmt und dann beim Date erfährt dass die Fotos *vor* der Geschlechtsumwandlung aufgenommen wurden...

Und wenn die Stellen tatsächlich gut sind kannst du davon ausgehen dass andere Angler die gleiche Idee hatten


----------



## Tobias85

Die Stelle wird auch auf verschiedenen Kanuseiten als Stelle zum Aussetzen vorgeschlagen. Wenn ich da aus dem Kanu komme und letzteres da auch vernünftig aus dem Fluss bekomme, dann sollte Angeln an der Stelle kein Problem sein. Und andere Angler am Platz sind halt sowieso immer ein Risiko, dann musst halt ein ander mal wiederkommen. Aber sicher: Ohne vor Ort erkunden kann man sich auf keine Gegebenheiten verlassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich angle gerne vom Kanuanleger, nur die kanuten nerven manchmal etwas ^^ aber mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtsnahme geht das


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau!
Die können ja auch mal im Gebüsch aussteigen wenn der Anleger besetzt ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau!
> Die können ja auch mal im Gebüsch aussteigen wenn der Anleger besetzt ist.


Wenn ich hier abgespannt habe ist nunmal abgespannt. Sehr zu wie ihr durch kommt


----------



## Minimax

Grad erst bemerkt: Hasel?
Edit: besser intern?


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Hasel ist durchgerutscht und eigentlich nur südlich des Ükeläquators wirklich häufig. Ich denke, das kann man verschmerzen und man hätte im nächsten Jahr eine weitere Art in petto


----------



## Mikesch

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf die Oder?
> 
> Extra mal nachgeschaut:
> https://diercke.westermann.de/content/europa-flusseinzugsgebiete-100849-57-2-1
> (bischen runtergehen)
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Oder.png
> 
> Das wären als kleine Anschlussgebiete Rhein/Main und Elbe/Fränk.Saale.


Falscher Fehler meinerseits, wohl der späten Stunde geschuldet.


----------



## Ukel

[QUOTEKeine Sorge, ich meinte nicht direkt hinter Herrenhausen, sondern ne ganze Ecke hinter Herrenhausen.  Hatte mir die Streckengrenzen mal genau rausgesucht und die Strecken dann auf Google Maps angeschaut, da fand ich gleich eine Stelle, die gut beangelbar sein müsste.[/QUOTE]
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt und muss nicht im Moment des eventuellen brachialen Bisses der kapitalen Barbe mir deine Angelberechtigung zeigen lassen


----------



## daci7

Hasel? Hoppla!! Das wird spannend... Ich bin mal gespannt von wem was kommt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Interessante Planspiele bisher. Ich schaffe nicht mal eine Woche in die Zukunft zu blicken, geschweige denn heute zu wissen, was mich anglerisch die nächsten Monate erwarten wird. Da war mir der trockene Sommer eine Lehre.

Ich Plane den Moment, was ich fange, lasse ich werten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So etwa mache ich das auch.
Wenn es ein paar Grad hat, geht#s ans Flüsschen solange das noch krautfrei ist und dann mal sehen was kommt.
Später im Frühjahr wenn da dann das Angeln dort wg. dem Kraut unmöglich ist, geht's an die Seen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Hasel ist durchgerutscht (...) Ich denke, das kann man verschmerzen



So sei es. 

Jungs, lasst uns ruhig dann und wann für verschiedene Aspekte den internen Labertrööt nutzen, hat the Andal ja gestern auch schon vorgeschlagen, ich stimme da zu. Dafür hat der Prof ihn ja auch dankenswerterweise eingerichtet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So etwa mache ich das auch.
> Wenn es ein paar Grad hat, geht#s ans Flüsschen solange das noch krautfrei ist und dann mal sehen was kommt.
> Später im Frühjahr wenn da dann das Angeln dort wg. dem Kraut unmöglich ist, geht's an die Seen.



Meiner Erfahrung nach kannst du auch nichts planen. Der kleine Fluss kann so schnell leer sein, wie er bei Hochwasser macht demonstriert. Die Teiche haben sich alles bisher nicht erholt. Taktisch/Technisch richte ich mich einfach auf große Fische ein, der Rest bleibt in seiner Anlage gleich.

Im Endeffekt ist das alles auch ne Zeitfrage, welcher Teilnehmer kann 150 Angeltage im Jahr aufs Parkett bringen? Da geht schon sehr viel Substanz für einige verloren. Schon alleine deswegen sehe ich das Entspannt, die Ausgangslagen sind so oder so nicht fair.


----------



## Kochtopf

Man darf den Faktor "Das Glück der dummen" nicht außer acht lassen  und man ist angehalten aus den Bedingungen vor Ort das beste zu machen. Dass ich bei Minimax und im Rheinland vorbei schaue ist prima und kann mir sehr helfen aber bei schätzungsweise 20 Angeltagen dieses Jahr wird es ein Kampf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber bei schätzungsweise 20 Angeltagen dieses Jahr wird es ein Kampf



Das ist ja an sich schon wie ein Regenschirm in der Wüste. Es geht um nichts, von daher kann man das alles auch sportlich amüsant nehmen. Die 20 Tage im Jahr mache ich ja alleine schon im Mai komplett voll. Ich schicke dir einfach 2 Schleien per Post. Anders kann ich dir aus dieser misslichen Lage nicht helfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich schicke dir einfach 2 Schleien per Post.



Brassen passen besser durch den Briefkastenschlitz


----------



## Kochtopf

Eine brasse eine schleie bitte


----------



## daci7

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist ja an sich schon wie ein Regenschirm in der Wüste. Es geht um nichts, von daher kann man das alles auch sportlich amüsant nehmen. Die 20 Tage im Jahr mache ich ja alleine schon im Mai komplett voll. Ich schicke dir einfach 2 Schleien per Post. Anders kann ich dir aus dieser misslichen Lage nicht helfen.


ES GEHT UM NICHTS???
UM NICHTS????
Es geht  um ALLES. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Unendlicher Ruhm und bundesweite Bekanntschaft.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> bundesweite Bekanntschaft



Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass einige darauf gut verzichten können, daher ja auch die IG Einrichtung.

Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mit Brassen kann ich hier jonglieren, wir haben auch einen Bestand an alten Tieren um die 80 Zentimeter. Das wird natürlich never ever an die große Glocke gehangen oder öffentlich geteilt. Mir wurde solch ein Fisch aber noch nicht zu ehren.



daci7 schrieb:


> ES GEHT UM NICHTS???
> UM NICHTS????
> Es geht  um ALLES. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Unendlicher Ruhm und bundesweite Bekanntschaft.



Ich sehe die Denkmäler alter Ükelanten schon in Stein gehauen an jedem Rathaus dieser Welt.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau!
> Die können ja auch mal im Gebüsch aussteigen wenn der Anleger besetzt ist.



Nix Anleger, ist Naturufer...aber wenn ich an der Stelle mein Kajak problemlos rausbekomme (ja, ich gehöre auch manchmal zur paddelnden Pest ), dann kann ich da wahrscheinlich auch mit ner Rute und nem Kescher hantieren.



Ukel schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt und muss nicht im Moment des eventuellen brachialen Bisses der kapitalen Barbe mir deine Angelberechtigung zeigen lassen



Keine Sorge!  Aber ev komme ich ja vorher nochmal auf dich zurück, wenn ich mir im Grenzbereich ein schönes Plätzchen ausgesucht habe und lasse mir die Rechtmäßigkeit von dir bestätigen...


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Da könnte man sogar mal eben fürs Pippi nach Hause flitzen.



Gibt es denn da keine Büsche unterwegs...


----------



## phirania

In den meisten Kanälen gibt es eine große Auswahl..

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...bei-muenster&usg=AOvVaw1aDjd20BGfsUZrYAs-qsIy


----------



## Fattony

Verdammter Schnee hier in Österreich.. Mir bleibt nur die offene Donau - Spaß macht das jedoch zzt. nicht. 

Eig. bin ich zzt. zufrieden. Es ist Jänner, Eiskalt und ich habe schon 4 Angeltage (alle 4 geschneidert) hinter mir. 

Schnur friert ein, Zehen frieren ein.Motivation wäre genug da.. Nur ein bisschen wärmer wäre noch nciht schlecht.. 

Entschneidern wäre auch angesagt..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass einige darauf gut verzichten können, daher ja auch die IG Einrichtung.


Das Siegerfoto (posted in freier Wildbahn) wird dann schon ein Problem!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fattony schrieb:


> Eig. bin ich zzt. zufrieden. Es ist Jänner, Eiskalt und ich habe schon 4 Angeltage (alle 4 geschneidert) hinter mir.
> 
> Schnur friert ein, Zehen frieren ein.Motivation wäre genug da.. Nur ein bisschen wärmer wäre noch nciht schlecht..
> 
> Entschneidern wäre auch angesagt..


Der Fehler steckt schon im Eig.  
Wenn Du so hochmotiviert bei mörderischen Bedingungen los legst, bricht die Motivation ziemlich schnell zusammen. Und dann verpasst man die wirklich guten Tage ...

Mit ging das ein paar Jahre so mit dem 1.03. Start auf Seeforelle, aber im tiefen Schnee und fast alles zugeeist.
Ich habe dazugelernt, abwarten ist manchmal echt besser.


----------



## Fattony

Ich glaube dir sofort aufs Wort.
Mein Problem ist eher folgendes: Ich habe ein neues Revier. Die letzten 2 Jahre habe ich mit dem Hausbau verbracht. Ich kann mich entscheiden zwischen verschiedenen Lacken einer Donauau, einem wunderschön verlaufenden Bach und der großen Vielfalt der Donau. Jetzt war ich 2 Jahr Abstinent und soll warten, aufgrund der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass meine Motivation geringer wird? Evt. in 2-3 Jahren. Dieses Jahr denke ich eher nicht. Vor allem weil ich auch für Rute und Rolle +1000,- ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Naja, die ungestüme Jugend soll man ja auch nicht aufhalten!  

Fragt sich bei Rute und Rolle eigentlich nur, für wieviele? 
Ich rechne mal so unter Annahme sehr gut recherchiert, mit Preisrahmen 200 pro Top-Combo.


Mit viel Neumaterial muss ich auch zum ausprobieren raus, das treibt echt!
Am lustigsten finde ich immer wieder, dass man bei eigentlichem Ziel ausprobieren und keinem großen Aufwand auch gute Fische fangen kann, das ist dann echter Bonus!


----------



## Fattony

1x Kombo ca. €320,-
2x Kombo je €130,-
1x Kombo ca. €80,-
1x Kombi ca. €150,-

Kleinteile, Taschen, Köder .. Naja - das übliche halt. Am Samstag noch auf einer Messe gewesen.. Machte es auch nicht besser  

Muss aber auch dazusagen: Habe in den letzten Monaten, Tagen etc. sehr viel gearbeitet und mir "nix" gegönnt. Das musste halt mal sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Man kann ja so herrliche schöne Rechnungen aufmachen:
Der Ketten-Raucher oder -Raucherin, regelmäßig in Gaststätten essen gehen, ausladende Kneipenbesuche, beim Einkaufen weil günstig zuviel mitnehmen etc.,
das alles summiert sich so schnell heutzutage, dass man gleich mal Ruten u. Rollenpreise erreicht. Jeder 50er für Verbrauchstoffe scheint irgendwie falsch zu sein.

Wobei die Rollen für mich soweit erledigt sind, da gibt es nicht soviele Möglichkeiten und veralten gibt's dabei auch nicht so - im Gegenteil. Und ich hasse umgewöhnen beim Handling oder schlechte Funktionen.

Das mit dem Eigencontrolling und Augenglitzern "Neue Rute" klappt inzwischen sogar gut beim Autofahren, gerade bei langen Touren quer durch die Republik, diszipliniertes vermeiden von Tickets durch die klar visualisierte Vorstellung , ganz locker alternativ wieder ein neues Schätzchen in den Händen zu halten.

Wobei ich mir für 2019 vorgenommen habe, nun mehr die Shimano Corners und Daiwa Mastershops in realiter live zu besuchen, denn ob da noch was wirklich besser taugt, ist nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge!  Aber ev komme ich ja vorher nochmal auf dich zurück, wenn ich mir im Grenzbereich ein schönes Plätzchen ausgesucht habe und lasse mir die Rechtmäßigkeit von dir bestätigen...


Die Barbe bekommt dann den Stempel „anglerboardgeprüft“


----------



## Dorschbremse

Ukel schrieb:


> Die Barbe bekommt dann den Stempel „anglerboardgeprüft“




Das Prädikat "anglerboardgeprüft" gibt es im Bezug auf Fänge bzw. Fische seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr;

Eine der Grundvoraussetzungen für die Erteilung des Prädikats war, dass der Fisch - anstatt ihn abzuschlagen - totgequatscht oder totgeschrieben werden musste.

Da dies in Zeiten von P€ta, Bündnis90/die Grünen etc. nicht mehr praktikabel war, wurde diese Sparte ersatzlos gestrichen.








Ohmannomann- Was schreib ich denn heute wieder fürn Nonsens? Ich lass wohl besser mal die Pillen beiseite.


----------



## Andal

Ich sehe das Jahr ganz entspannt aufziehen.

Aktuell ist es mir einfach zu grausig. Zu kalt, zu ungemütlich. Am 01.02 geht die Raubfischerei mit Kunstködern eh erst mal bis 31.05. in Pause. Derweil sind meine Kleinteile fürs Projekt "Rheinbarbe 2019" eingetroffen und sobald es sich wieder anbietet, wird dem auch nachgegangen. Vielleicht dazwischen ein, zwei, drei sporadische Versuche. Über eine Platzierung beim Contestteilnehming mache ich mir gleich gar keine Gedanken, Dafür werden alleine schon meine Köder und Ködergrößen sorgen. Es müsste schon die Urgroßmutter aller Ückel vorbeikommen und sich für 2 cm plus Köder interessieren. Eher nicht so erwartbar. Nichts desto Trotz werde ich mich an Herbert Achternbusch und sein prophetisches Wort erinnern: "Wir haben keine Chance, dennoch werden wir sie nutzen!"


----------



## feederbrassen

Das Jahr ist ja noch lang und abgerechnet wird am Schluss. 
Ich richte mich tiefenendspannt nach der Witterung und den Pegelständen von Vater Rhein.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich rechne, trotz der theoretische Möglichkeit auf viele der Arten, ja auch nicht wirklich mit viel, aber das ganze gibt mir zumindest Anreiz genug, mich mal gezielt auf neue Arten und neue Gewässer zu stürzen, was ich anglerisch als den für mich wohl durchweg positivsten Effekt der Aktion ansehe.


----------



## Andal

Muss mich halt dazu zwingen, ab und zu mal kleiner Hakengröße 12 zu montieren und sehen, was da an Kleinfisch alles geht.


----------



## Ukel

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ohmannomann- Was schreib ich denn heute wieder fürn Nonsens? Ich lass wohl besser mal die Pillen beiseite.


Heute?  duck und wech.....


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Muss mich halt dazu zwingen, ab und zu mal kleiner Hakengröße 12 zu montieren und sehen, was da an Kleinfisch alles geht.


12 er Eisen ist doch recht universell einsetzbar. 
Da kann man drauf aufbauen und für eine gute Laube auch kein Problem .
Ich fange immer lieber mit größeren Haken an und falls sich Fehlbisse häufen werde ich kleiner.


----------



## Andal

Meine Vorlieben für größere Haken (2 - 10) sind in den letzten Jahren auch meinen bevorzugten Ködern geschuldet und dem Umstand, dass ich lieber weniger, aber dafür größere Beute mache. Brotflocken, Frühstücksfleisch, Tauwürmer... fordern eben auch die entsprechend großen Haken. Aber das ist alles kein Dogma. Maximal eine zeitgeistliche Erscheinung.


----------



## feederbrassen

Bei mir hat sich das auch erst im Laufe der Jahre entwickelt .
Früher immer erst mal klein. 
Kleiner als 16 fische ich längst nicht mehr,auch nicht für Köfis und dann auch nur an der Pol .
Je nach Köder, Gewässer usw 
sind die von mir meist genutzten Größen 6-12 und da fällt der Löwenanteil auf 10er und 12er Eisen.


----------



## Andal

Hauptsache nicht dem Altersstarrsinn zu verfallen!


----------



## geomas

Hatte letztes Jahr auch mit Hakengrößen herumgetestet (wenn auch nicht sehr wissenschaftlich) und eine gesteigerte „Hängt-Rate” mit größeren, recht dünndrahtigen  Modellen feststellen dürfen.


----------



## Andal

Bei den Modellen haben sich mit der Zeit drei herauskristallisiert, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.

Der Drennan Specialist - der universellste Haken überhaupt.
Der Kamasan Wide Gape Specialist - für Brotflocken und Frühstücksfleisch gibt es keinen besseren.
Der VMC Mystic (Karpfenhaken) mit dem verlöteten Öhr - wenn Hit & Hold befohlen ist, oder wenn es ganz einfach wirklich robust sein muss.


----------



## feederbrassen

Dünndrahtige Haken nutze ich nur noch wenn ich mit der Matchrute fische und zwar ist das den Karpfen im Vereinssee geschuldet.
Die bekommt man mit der leichten Match nicht gehalten und bevor sie eh abreißen, Rute runter, Bremse zu.
Der Haken biegt auf und fertig ohne Vorfach Verlust und der Fisch ohne Lippenpearcing.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Jahr ganz entspannt aufziehen.
> Aktuell ist es mir einfach zu grausig. Zu kalt, zu ungemütlich. ´(...) "Wir haben keine Chance, dennoch werden wir sie nutzen!"





feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich richte mich tiefenendspannt nach der Witterung und den Pegelständen von Vater Rhein.



Ich seh das ganz ähnlich. Schon vor der famosen Tourenplanung hatte ich den Kopf für 2019 so voller verschiedener Zielfische, Methodenvertiefungen, Gewässererkundungen etc, etc. Und manchmal ertappt man sich bei Gedanken wie "...ich müßte eigentlich mal..." oder "..ich sollte...") -ganz schlechtes Zeichen. Da will ich an mir arbeiten und irgendwie das so filtern, das ich wirklich nur die Angelei mache, auf die ich grad Lust habe. Zumal ich fürchte, das dieses Jahr für mich wesentlich weniger Zeit zur Verfügung steht. In der Praxis heisst das, wenn ich die Wahl habe, zum 300km entfernten Obertopmaifliegenforellenbach zu kacheln, weil ja grade Schlupf ist und ich "müßte" --- oder lieber mit dem Angelkumpel, der nur an dem Tag Zeit hat Plötzen zu stippen, na dann lieber aufs Freundesherz hören und ein paar schöne Stunden am Kanal.
In dem Sinne seh ich das Ükelieren auch eher als Chance mal einen von uns zu besuchen oder eine kleine Fachsimpelei, einfach die soziale Seite des Angels stärker erkunden und den einen oder anderen besser kennenzulernen. Also Quality-Time.


EDIT:Hoppla, ich sehe wir sind bei Haken sry


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dünndrahtige Haken nutze ich nur noch wenn ich mit der Matchrute fische und zwar ist das den Karpfen im Vereinssee geschuldet.
> Die bekommt man mit der leichten Match nicht gehalten und bevor sie eh abreißen, Rute runter, Bremse zu.
> Der Haken biegt auf und fertig ohne Vorfach Verlust und der Fisch ohne Lippenpearcing.


Das ist auch die beste Lösung, bevor man Reste in den Fisch verliert!


----------



## feederbrassen

Eben, genau deshalb .
Da Ist fast immer mit zu rechnen.
Die kleinen sind auch kein Problem aber irgendwann hört es auf das du irgendwas ausrichten könntest . 
War eher zufällig das ich darüber gestolpert bin.


----------



## Kochtopf

F


feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dünndrahtige Haken nutze ich nur noch wenn ich mit der Matchrute fische und zwar ist das den Karpfen im Vereinssee geschuldet.
> Die bekommt man mit der leichten Match nicht gehalten und bevor sie eh abreißen, Rute runter, Bremse zu.
> Der Haken biegt auf und fertig ohne Vorfach Verlust und der Fisch ohne Lippenpearcing.


feeder, ich darf dich doch feeder nennen?, also, welche Haken fischst du? (Eigentlich *die *Ükelgretchenfrage schlechthin)


----------



## Andal

Auch ein Grund, fein fischen neu zu überdenken. Das spinnwebendünne Zeug mag zwar vielleicht den einen Biss mehr bringen, aber es befördert halt leider auch so manchen Fisch nicht in den Kescher!

Fein, im Sinne von maximal sensibel jederzeit, aber sinnbefreites Light Tackle nein Danke!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eben, genau deshalb .
> Da Ist fast immer mit zu rechnen.
> Die kleinen sind auch kein Problem aber irgendwann hört es auf das du irgendwas ausrichten könntest .


Jetzt bin ich wenigstens beruhigt! 
Einfach so prinzipiell vor dem Carp aufgeben iss' nicht ...

Das mit Haken aufbiegen funktioniert neben den Microdrahthaken auch bei Kunstködern, viele der Billigköder aus Chinasien haben ganz schlechte Haken dran.
Aber wenn man die mal mit Gewicht testet, gehen die recht definiert bei einigen Kilo auf. Was mit Dyneema gut zu übertrumpfen geht.
Das ist dann was fürs Probieren neuer potentiell gefährlicher Spots, an einem präparierten Testköder, oder wer dauernd Welse abreißt und so


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Auch ein Grund, fein fischen neu zu überdenken.
> Fein, im Sinne von maximal sensibel jederzeit, aber sinnbefreites Light Tackle nein Danke!!!



Stimmt, und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass sich hinter den lächerlich geringen lbs Schnurangaben häufig sehr altmodische Schnüre mit propperen Durchmessern verbergen, zudem ist da auch die Knotenfestigkeit und nicht die lineare Tragkraft gemeint. Fein verstand ich immer als "fein aufeinander abgestimmt" als "dünn"





Kochtopf schrieb:


> feeder, ich darf dich doch feeder nennen?, also, welche Haken fischst du? (Eigentlich *die* Ükelgretchenfrage schlechthin)


Topf, ich darf Dich doch Topf nennen, welche der beiden Fragen meinst Du, alter Knabe?


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Gewässer setzt dem feinen fischen die Grenzen und die sollte man tunlichst respektieren
*ed* 
Die erste Frage sollte nur Interesse heucheln


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Gewässer setzt dem feinen fischen die Grenzen und die sollte man tunlichst respektieren
> *ed*
> Die erste Frage sollte nur Interesse heucheln


Aus dem simplen Grund habe ich schon heute festgelegt, welche Ruten (S, M und L) mich zu unserem Symposion begleiten werden. Im Prinzip alles das gleiche, nur eben in verschiedenen Soliditätskalssen.


----------



## Inni

Elbe. Mal gucken ob einer guckt


----------



## phirania

Sieht aber stark nach Hochwasser aus dort.


----------



## Inni

phirania schrieb:


> Sieht aber stark nach Hochwasser aus dort.



Aktuell hat die Elbe ihren Durschnittswert. Da letztes Jahr so wenig Wasser war ist natürlich jetzt überall Gras im Wasser bei Normalpegel.

Komplett geschneidert zu 2t. Paar Zuppel aber nix gehakt. Fisch war da. Aber wollten wohl nicht. Vielleicht haben mir die roten Maden gefehlt


----------



## geomas

Inni schrieb:


> Aktuell hat die Elbe ihren Durschnittswert. Da letztes Jahr so wenig Wasser war ist natürlich jetzt überall Gras im Wasser bei Normalpegel.
> 
> Komplett geschneidert zu 2t. Paar Zuppel aber nix gehakt. Fisch war da. Aber wollten wohl nicht. Vielleicht haben mir die roten Maden gefehlt
> Anhang anzeigen 319349



Du hast es immerhin versucht. Ich hatte letzten Winter im Fluß Bisse erst mit Einsetzen der Dämmerung, vorher gab es kaum einen Schnurschwimmer.


----------



## Andal

1,3 C° max. für die beiden kommenden Tage... wirklich nicht. Da geh ich vielleicht 1-2 Stunden spazieren. Aber hinhocken, oder herumhampern ganz sicher nicht. Zumal ich auch nicht dran glaube, dass es was bringt. Das Jahr ist noch so lang...!


----------



## Tricast

Andal, und bevor Du dich versiehst ist schon wieder Weihnachten.


----------



## Andal

Das sowieso ... je älter man wird, desto mehr rennt die Zeit.

Aber ich habe hier bei den aktuellen Bedingungen so bescheidene Aussichten auf einen akzeptablen Fang, dass ich lieber nur mit dem Bratzen tief in den Manteltaschen spazieren gehe. Wird eben "mit den Augen gefischt" und Eindrücke, Plätze und überhaupts gesammelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Inni schrieb:


> Da letztes Jahr so wenig Wasser war ist natürlich jetzt überall Gras im Wasser bei Normalpegel.



Und das ist sogar grün auf dem Echobild.


----------



## Andal

Das kommt dazu. Die Weiden- und Pappelschößlinge vom letzten Sommer müssen auch erst mal ausgespült werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> F
> 
> feeder, ich darf dich doch feeder nennen?, also, welche Haken fischst du? (Eigentlich *die *Ükelgretchenfrage schlechthin)



Ja sichi .Darfst du ,kein Problem.
Meine drei meist verwendeten Hakenformen sind einmal der Gamakatsu BKD 1010 R in den Größen 14 und 16 für das feine fischen .Haken mit Plättchen
Der LS 2210 S in der Größe 12 .Der von mir meist beim feedern eingesetzt wird.Haken mit Plättchen.
Wenn es etwas derber wird Gamakatsu Power Carp Ring Eye ( Öer Haken) in Größe 10 .
Verwende ich  gerne in verbindung mit Pellets .Für große Brassen und Carpis.
Wenn es gezielt auf Carpis geht Ashima Goliath in 8 und 6 er Größe.

Grüße Ralf


----------



## MS aus G

Auch ich habe es heute Nachmittag versucht, aber das wird auch erstmal das letzte mal gewesen sein, solange sich wettertechnisch nichts ändert! In etwa 2.5h nicht den geringsten Zupf! In den ruhigsten, tiefsten Löchern, die ich kenne! Natürlich auch keinerlei Aktivität! Ich denke mal "meine" Weser ist zu sehr durchgekühlt!?! Es gibt halt keine Zone, die etwas wärmer sein könnte! Naja, evtl. doch, aber da darf man leider nicht Angeln!!! Ist aber schon so lange ich denken kann so, nicht das jemand auf den Gedanken kommt, das wäre jetzt wieder so ein neues Naturschutzgedöns!!! Zumindest konnte ich da in frühester Jugend beim Schlittschuhlaufen, schöne Rotaugen im Eis festgefroren sehen!!! Ob das immer noch so ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen! Naja, dann warte ich halt auf wärmeres Wetter, was ja auch nicht so schnell kommen soll!!! Na, evtl., sollte es nicht zu sehr zugefroren sein, könnte der Vereinstümpel ja nochmal angetestet werden!?! Aber erstmal wohl eher nicht!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

gestern kamen mir ins Haus geflattert ein olivgrünes T-Shirt für mich und ein blaues Tanktop für die Liebste, auf beiden prangt eine bildhübsche historische Darstellung des edelsten aller Fische nebst Krönchen. Wir sind begeistert!


----------



## Andal

Die Hemdchenorder muss ich auch noch vollziehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das schreit ja förmlich geradezu nach Model-Foto, näääch ... 

Ich habe auch eine Idee:
bügele notfalls denn mal ganz schnell nach der Fototechnik der Croods ein Orginal-Ukel wo drauf ...


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...bügele notfalls denn mal ganz schnell nach der *Fototechnik der Croods* ein Orginal-Ukel wo drauf ...


Wer? Lass bitte alternde Menschen nicht dumm sterben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier, gerade rausgesucht: Take a Foto with the Croods


----------



## Andal

Kein Wunder, dass ich die nicht kenne!


----------



## Fattony

So meine Freunde, helft mir mal

Wie erkenne ich die Strömungskante an der Donau zb?

Finde die sehr schwer zu erkennen?

Bitte, Danke!

Tag 6. Schneider.


----------



## Tobias85

Erinnert mich an diese Geschichte aus einer Zeitschrift, die ich selbst allerdings nicht zu lesen pflege... 

https://www.bild.de/news/leserrepor...ck-am-auto-nach-wildunfall-28003742.bild.html


----------



## Kochtopf

Erinnert mich an https://twitter.com/1800SADDAD/status/802698482922508288


----------



## Andal

Fattony schrieb:


> So meine Freunde, helft mir mal
> 
> Wie erkenne ich die Strömungskante an der Donau zb?
> 
> Finde die sehr schwer zu erkennen?
> 
> Bitte, Danke!
> 
> Tag 6. Schneider.


Die Grenze zwischen dem gut strömenden und eher ruhigen Wasser erkennt man eigentlich sofort. Erkennt man es nicht, gibts entweder keine Strömungskante, oder die Strömung pfeffert direkt am Ufer entlang.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an diese Geschichte aus einer Zeitschrift, die ich selbst allerdings nicht zu lesen pflege...
> https://www.bild.de/news/leserrepor...ck-am-auto-nach-wildunfall-28003742.bild.html



Cooles Bild darin!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an https://twitter.com/1800SADDAD/status/802698482922508288



Fantastisch, das passt für mich irgendwie gut zu den Blondinenwitzen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fattony schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich die Strömungskante an der Donau zb?


Ganz einfach: Da wo es beim Heranziehen von weit draußen immer hängt, und dann der Haken ab ist! 

Ansonsten wie Andal schon schreibt, sehr oft ist bei der Donau ohne jede Ecken und Buhnen einfach alles nur Strömung.
Elbe ist dagegen mit den langen Abschnitten voller Buhnen unglaublich viel Anglerfreundlicher, das ist dann schon wie Stillwasser.

Bei dem großen Schifffahrtwasserstraßenkanalausbau Jahrhundertbauwerk bzw. mehr Jahrhundertkatastrophe hätte da mal jemand dran denken können, das ist ja mehr in die Hose gegangen als vergleichsweise der BER.

Wenn ich Obelix wär', dann tät ich mir immer ganz schnell eine Buhne aus den Steinchen hineinschmeißen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Da wo es beim Heranziehen von weit draußen immer hängt, und dann der Haken ab ist!


Ob das jetzt wirklich soooo hilfreich ist ?


----------



## Fattony

Ab und zu sieht man sie, dann knallt die Strömung wieder voll rein, aber so ca hbe ich die dann heute auch angeworfen. Halt immer so 5-6 meter davor, weil sonst Hänger..

Richtig so?


----------



## daci7

Soooo Mädels ... die Würfel sind gefallen, der Cheddar ist gewürfel!!
Morgen Vormittag werd ich die erste Runde am Rhein anschneidern äähhh -testen auf Weißfisch dieses Jahr.
Ich werd zwei, drei Stündchen Feedern und eine Käserute in die Futterspur hängen. 
Futter ist schon feddich und Morgen kommt noch 'ne gute Portion Maden mit rein.

Achja, apropos Futter @Andal: Ich hatte einen netten, kurzen Kontakt mit dem Herrn Ofenloch. Das Rhein 2110 Futter ist bestellt. Es handelt sich dabei um eine leicht süße (Basis Bisquitmehl) aber auch würzige Grundmischung (Crumbs, Brotmehl). Dazu werd ich dann noch wahlweise Fischmehl mischen und hab mir noch ein paar Käse bzw. Leberaroma Tütchen vom herrn Zammataro bestellt.


----------



## Andal

Dann drücke ich dir mal den Daumen, dass du den Tag ohne Frostbeulen, aber mit Fisch abschließen kannst!


----------



## feederbrassen

Mit dem Fischmehl wäre ich vorsichtig.
Ich bin dafvon ab.


----------



## Kochtopf

Es liegt mir fern Hinweise zu geben, aber die Wilde Jagd des Ükel beginnt übermorgen


----------



## Andal

Morgen ginge es ja noch mit ein paar Probewürfen auf Raubfische. Dann regiert die Schonzeit (b. inkl. 31.05.) und somit auch der Start in die Friedfischsaison.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fattony schrieb:


> Ab und zu sieht man sie, dann knallt die Strömung wieder voll rein, aber so ca hbe ich die dann heute auch angeworfen. Halt immer so 5-6 meter davor, weil sonst Hänger..
> 
> Richtig so?


Die Hänger bekommst du im Packwerk,das ist der übergang von der fahrrinne zum ansteigenden Ufer.
Das ist schon zu weit,wenn ich dich richtig verstehe.


----------



## Matrix85

daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo Mädels ... die Würfel sind gefallen, der Cheddar ist gewürfel!!
> Morgen Vormittag werd ich die erste Runde am Rhein anschneidern äähhh -testen auf Weißfisch dieses Jahr.
> Ich werd zwei, drei Stündchen Feedern und eine Käserute in die Futterspur hängen.
> Futter ist schon feddich und Morgen kommt noch 'ne gute Portion Maden mit rein.
> 
> Achja, apropos Futter @Andal: Ich hatte einen netten, kurzen Kontakt mit dem Herrn Ofenloch. Das Rhein 2110 Futter ist bestellt. Es handelt sich dabei um eine leicht süße (Basis Bisquitmehl) aber auch würzige Grundmischung (Crumbs, Brotmehl). Dazu werd ich dann noch wahlweise Fischmehl mischen und hab mir noch ein paar Käse bzw. Leberaroma Tütchen vom herrn Zammataro bestellt.



Hardcore  ich drück dir die Daumen! 
So eine schöne Schnee Barbe hat doch was... 
Ich würd es im Hafen mal auf Rotaugen probieren wenn es etwas milder wird. 
Und im März lege ich dann voll los.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe in der Scheune nach dem Rechten gesehen nash instantboilies werden von den Mäusen geliebt, die decathlon forellenpellets gemieden, das nur am Rande


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Scheune nach dem Rechten gesehen nash instantboilies werden von den Mäusen geliebt, die decathlon forellenpellets gemieden, das nur am Rande


Hast du eine eigene Versuchsreihe am Start wie


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tierversuche mit Säugetieren sind an sich voll Genehmigungspflichtig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fattony schrieb:


> Ab und zu sieht man sie, dann knallt die Strömung wieder voll rein, aber so ca hbe ich die dann heute auch angeworfen. Halt immer so 5-6 meter davor, weil sonst Hänger..


Kommt ganz gut hin, habe mich gerade mal belesen:
Der Donauausbau hat als Regelausbau Abladetiefe 2,50m für die Schiffe, das ist die senkrechte Wassertiefe.
Dies Schüttungen sind mit 1:2,5 oder selten 1:2 gebaut.
D.h. bei niedrigem Normalwasser sind das ziemlich genau 6,2m in den Fluss hinein, bis wo unten sich die Steinschüttung runterziehen wird.
Auf der schrägen Steinschüttung ist das Wasser etwas langsamer, das war es dann aber auch.
Die Donau im Regelausbau ist doppelt fieser zu beangeln als ein reiner Kanal, gleicher blöder Steinausbau, dabei noch richtig derbe Strömung.

Mario hat es ja schon ausprobiert und beschrieben:


MS aus G schrieb:


> In etwa 2.5h nicht den geringsten Zupf! In den ruhigsten, tiefsten Löchern, die ich kenne! Natürlich auch keinerlei Aktivität! Ich denke mal "meine" Weser ist zu sehr durchgekühlt!?! Es gibt halt keine Zone, die etwas wärmer sein könnte!


Man muss wenigstens kleine Sonderlichkeiten im Wasser finden, aber aktuell ist das bei dem Kälte und strömenden Wasser sehr aussichtslos.
Es sein denn man kennt wirklich die richtige Bucht oder Hafenbecken.


Und Interessant, hier hat wohl gerade jemand zugehört 

Neubau und Anpassung von Buhnen
https://www.lebensader-donau.de/aus...hrswasserbau/neubau-und-anpassung-von-buhnen/
https://www.lebensader-donau.de/fileadmin/Daten/Bilder/6a_Neubau_von_Buhnen_755px.jpg


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hast du eine eigene Versuchsreihe am Start wie


Also die Boilies lagen in einer ikeatüte die von der Decke baumelte - alle weg. Die Pellets liegen in einer Kiste auf dem Fußboden rum und sind nicht angefasst worden. Wenn ich mit Mausefallen beginne habe ich jetzt schon einen 1A Köder parat. Nebenbei fangen die auch ohne anfüttern gute Fische


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Tierversuche mit Säugetieren sind an sich voll Genehmigungspflichtig!


Das muss ich mal Muttern sagen, wenn sie mich wieder mal fragt, ob das schmeckt. Aber ich fürchte, dass sie mir dann das Haferl mit der Suppe aufsetzt!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das muss ich mal Muttern sagen, wenn sie mich wieder mal fragt, ob das schmeckt. Aber ich fürchte, dass sie mir dann das Haferl mit der Suppe aufsetzt!


Du host goanz oan fiese Dialekt!


----------



## MS aus G

Moin,

so Ihr Lieben! Ich habe noch mal etwas in die Gruppe geschrieben, mit der Bitte um Kenntnisnahme!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

Sprache. Das Bayrische ist eine eigene Sprache!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Mausefallen beginne habe ich jetzt schon einen 1A Köder parat. Nebenbei fangen die auch ohne anfüttern gute Fische


In der Not frisst der Teufel nicht nur Fliegen, sondern der Angler auch Hausmäuse, oder so


----------



## Andal

MS aus G schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so Ihr Lieben! Ich habe noch mal etwas in die Gruppe geschrieben, mit der Bitte um Kenntnisnahme!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Wie? Wo? Was? Setz doch mal bitte einen Link dazu! Danke!!


----------



## MS aus G

Das wird wohl nicht funktionieren, da geschlossene Gruppe!?!

Ist in der Gruppe unter Ükeltreffen!!!

Ich hoffe das reicht aus!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Wie? Wo? Was? Setz doch mal bitte einen Link dazu! Danke!!


In der Ükel Competiton Gruppe


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wie? Wo? Was? Setz doch mal bitte einen Link dazu! Danke!!


Ich musste auch erstmal suchen. Schon wieder alles überflutet und verschütt, nichts mit einfach mal eben finden.  
Zeitstempel 21:08 , Ordnungstempel 51 von 59 im "Ükel Treffen", nicht "Ükel Competiton"


----------



## MS aus G

Wenn ich oben auf den Gruppenbutton gehe, habe ich das auf der linken Seite doch aufgelistet! Da stehen doch die einzelnen Trööts! Bei mir zumindest!

Gruß Mario


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> , nicht "Ükel Competiton"


Vom Smartphone aus schon. 
Dann zum treffen


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vom Smartphone aus schon.
> Dann zum treffen


Bruder im Geischde!


----------



## MS aus G

Das Smart-Dings-Bums hatte ich jetzt nicht auf der Rechnung!!! Das würde ich nur im Notfall benutzen! Da ich auch nur 4, irgendwas Zoll habe, würde ich da Augenrheuma bekommen! Wie das dort natürlich aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen!

Gruß Mario


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es liegt mir fern Hinweise zu geben, aber die Wilde Jagd des Ükel beginnt übermorgen



Sollte ich tatsächlich unerwarteterweise Morgen den Meterfuffzich Ükel fangen wird der Kollege noch 'nen Tag gehältert  Ansonsten habe ich durchaus vor auch weiterhin ohne den kameradschaftlichen Wettstreit fischen zu gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nochmal ein Versuch, wird zwar nicht exakt so bei mir oben eingeblendet, aber so ist die tiefe Verschachtelung:
Portal > Foren > Allgemeine Gruppen > Ükel Competition > Competition Forum > Ükel Treffen

Mit der Topseite und den vielen Anbandelungsmöglichkeiten und den darin vielen schon geschriebenen Textstellen ist das neue Gruppending schon unübersichtlich.
Noch ein paar mehr Ükel darin verteilt, dann haben wir einen wahren Irrgarten ...


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Sollte ich tatsächlich unerwarteterweise Morgen den Meterfuffzich Ükel fangen wird der Kollege noch 'nen Tag gehältert  Ansonsten habe ich durchaus vor auch weiterhin ohne den kameradschaftlichen Wettstreit fischen zu gehen







:-*

Wird lustigerweise bei mir über Matze Koch - Aale auf Made angezeigt


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


>



HAahahahaha! Ey Junge, DU bist ich! Du bist wirklich ich! Ein Mystisches Band!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> HAahahahaha! Ey Junge, DU bist ich! Du bist wirklich ich! Ein Mystisches Band!


Ich bin dein fetter Zwilling der sechs Jahre nach dir geboren wurde! Ein Wunder! Ein Wunder!


----------



## MS aus G

Also hier mal meine 4 Klicks in Reihenfolge bei win10 mit dem Edge-Browser!

Ich empfinde das als sehr einfach und auch übersichtlich!

Ich bin ja im "Wankelnden Ükel-Trööt"!

Dann oben auf Gruppen und das 2. Bild öffnet sich. Etwas scrollen und links stehen die einzelnen Punkte!

Auf Ükel-Treffen. 

Dann geht er allerdings nicht auf den aktuellsten Beitrag, sondern immer auf den ersten! Na gut, halt nochmal auf die letzte Seite, hier die Nr. 4, dann sollte man neue Beiträge sehen!!!

Wie gesagt halt vom PC!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin dein fetter Zwilling der sechs Jahre nach dir geboren wurde! Ein Wunder! Ein Wunder!



Tja, ich bin die lunkerige Schlacke, die das Schicksal von unserem Tiegel abgestriffen hat, bevor Du danach schwer und gediegen gegossen wurdest. Dennoch haben wir dieselbe Nebenelementsignatur


----------



## Minimax

@Andal @MS aus G ,
wenn das partout nicht klappen will mit dem Auffinden des Ükel Treff Threads, vielleicht könnt ihr beiden ja per PN kommunizieren? Ich muss übrigens auch sagen, dass das Gruppenforum etwas umständlich zu erreichen ist, ich verpasse auch immer Beiträge, bzw. werde offenbar nicht zuverlässig durch das kleine Glockensymbol benachrichtigt. Es hilft, wenn man die entsprechenden Threads erstmal gefunden hat, diese auf die Beobachtungsliste zu setzen
herzlich
Minmax


----------



## Andal

Danke!


----------



## Fattony

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kommt ganz gut hin, habe mich gerade mal belesen:
> Der Donauausbau hat als Regelausbau Abladetiefe 2,50m für die Schiffe, das ist die senkrechte Wassertiefe.
> Dies Schüttungen sind mit 1:2,5 oder selten 1:2 gebaut.
> D.h. bei niedrigem Normalwasser sind das ziemlich genau 6,2m in den Fluss hinein, bis wo unten sich die Steinschüttung runterziehen wird.
> Auf der schrägen Steinschüttung ist das Wasser etwas langsamer, das war es dann aber auch.
> Die Donau im Regelausbau ist doppelt fieser zu beangeln als ein reiner Kanal, gleicher blöder Steinausbau, dabei noch richtig derbe Strömung.
> 
> Mario hat es ja schon ausprobiert und beschrieben:
> 
> Man muss wenigstens kleine Sonderlichkeiten im Wasser finden, aber aktuell ist das bei dem Kälte und strömenden Wasser sehr aussichtslos.
> Es sein denn man kennt wirklich die richtige Bucht oder Hafenbecken.
> 
> 
> Und Interessant, hier hat wohl gerade jemand zugehört
> 
> Neubau und Anpassung von Buhnen
> https://www.lebensader-donau.de/aus...hrswasserbau/neubau-und-anpassung-von-buhnen/
> https://www.lebensader-donau.de/fileadmin/Daten/Bilder/6a_Neubau_von_Buhnen_755px.jpg


Wow!! Danke!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin die lunkerige Schlacke, die das Schicksal von unserem Tiegel abgestriffen hat, bevor Du danach schwer und gediegen gegossen wurdest. Dennoch haben wir dieselbe Nebenelementsignatur


Das ist das merkwürdigste und schönste was man je von mir behauptet hat!


----------



## TobBok

So. Nach ein bisschen Auszeit bin ich mal wieder hier.
Leider hat sich bei mir der komplette linke Nackenbereich gezerrt und mein Halsmuskel ist verrenkt.
Das wars wohl erstmal die nächsten Tag mit Angeln.
In der Zwischenzeit bin ich grade dabei "Die Angelfischerei" von Armin Göllner zu lesen - gutes Lesewerk. Das geht auch mit kaputtem Hals. So einigermaßen.
Aus der Reihe von blinker-Mini-Büchern habe ich mir Teil Band 4 & 5 (Knoten-Buch & Posen-Blei-Buch) zugelegt. Tolle Bücher.


----------



## Andal

Na denn Gute Besserung! Immerhin hast du dir für die Maladität eine vernünftige Zeit herausgesucht - da verpasst du praktisch nix.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Na denn Gute Besserung! Immerhin hast du dir für die Maladität eine vernünftige Zeit herausgesucht - da verpasst du praktisch nix.


Danke dir.
Ja. Und die Lektüre ist auch sehr gut. Der Herr Göllner hat hier einige schöne Grafiken zur Posen-Beschwerung im Buch. Er scheint Ahnung vom Thema zu haben.


----------



## Andal

Bei den älteren Büchern muss man sich leider in den oft recht hölzernen Schreibstil einlesen. Sonst sind sie sehr informativ. Am Angeln selber hat sich ja im Prinzip nicht so arg viel geändert - auch wenn man uns immer wieder von der Neuerfindung des Rades überzeugen will.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Bei den älteren Büchern muss man sich leider in den oft recht hölzernen Schreibstil einlesen. Sonst sind sie sehr informativ. Am Angeln selber hat sich ja im Prinzip nicht so arg viel geändert - auch wenn man uns immer wieder von der Neuerfindung des Rades überzeugen will.


Ja. Deshalb finde ich das Buch grade interessant. Und mit dem Schreibstil komm ich ganz gut klar. Das buch wurde ja mehrfach auch überarbeitet.


----------



## Andal

Und weil es zwar uralt, aber genau sprachlich das Gegenteil ist, liebe ich das Buch "Im Netz der Fische" von G. Aldinger so sehr. Eine Sammlung von Kurzgeschichten über das Fischen. Teilweise so poetisch geschrieben, dass man das Wasser und den Fisch förmlich riechen kann!


----------



## Andal

In diesem Stil habe ich dann auch diesen kleinen Aufsatz nachempfunden:

Wir Angler sind schon ein komisches Völkchen. Warum tun wir uns das überhaupt an?

Morgens, noch zu finsterer und nachtschlafender Zeit rappelt der Wecker, wir quälen uns aus dem Bettchen, die Fliesen im Bad sind eiskalt und zu allem Verdruß ist auch der Kaffee alle und es regnet cats and dogs. Nein pfui, das sind böse Gedanken, nur die Uhrzeit stimmt!

Wir stehen gerne auf, denn es geht zum Fischen und das Wetter verspricht einen herrlichen Frühsommertag. Unser Vehikel haben wir schon am Vorabend beladen, Köder und Futter sind parat und es geht an unseren Lieblingssee, den kleinen, da mitten in der prallen Natur am Waldrand.

Noch zeitig vor der Dämmerung komme ich an diesem paradiesisch stillen Ort an und baue in der gleichen Stille meinen Platz auf. Kescher, Rutenhalter und natürlich den bequemen Angelstuhl. Die Rute mit der leichten Wagglermontage habe ich bereits zu Hause so montiert, so dass ich hier in der Dunkelheit nicht mehr fummeln muss. Alles ist fertig und ganz langsam zieht von Osten der rötliche Schein der Morgendämmerung auf. Vielleicht wird es heute noch etwas Regen geben!?

Jetzt kann ich auch die Kante des Teichrosenfeldes erkennen und werfe vorsichtig etwas von meinem Grundfutter dort hin. Meine Montage, garniert mit einem quirligen Rotwurm aus dem Komposthafen folgt sogleich. Jetzt ist alles getan und die Fische mögen kommen. Ich sitze mit einem tiefen Gefühl des Glückes und der Entspannung da, rauche eine Selbstgedrehte und freue mich einfach, hier sein zu können.

Die Sonne kommt höher und die Tautropfen glitzern, wie Milliarden kleiner Diamanten. Mutter Natur legt ihren Festagsschmuck für mich an. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer, dort wo der große Sturm im Herbst eine alte Erle gefällt hat, sind auch die Enten erwacht und putzen ihr Gefieder.

In all diesem Erwachen kommt nun auch Leben in meine Pose. Ich lösche meine Zigarette und meine Hand wandert automatisch in Richtung des Rutengriffes. Die Pose hüpft ein wenig auf und ab, sie wandert etwas zur Seite. Wer mag da unten am dunklen Grund den Wurm gefunden haben? Eine der schönen Schleien!? - Nun taucht sie ab und ich hebe die Rute zum Anhieb.

Ja der Haken hat gefasst und es ist auch ein schöner Widerstand zu spüren. Es geht hin und her, aber ich kann den Fisch von den Stängeln der Teichrosen fernhalten. Langsam wird er müde und ich bekomme ihn in Richtung meines Keschers. Noch zwei Meter und er ist mein. Ich hebe ihn aus dem Wasser und es ist eine goldene Karausche von vielleicht zwei Pfund. Wie aus purem Gold getrieben glänzt sie in der Morgensonne. Ich setze sie zurück in ihren kleinen See und ganz ohne Hast schwimmt sie davon, zurück zu den Teichrosen.

Ich bin voll Glück, rundherum zufrieden und für mich ist es keine Frage mehr, warum wir uns das antun!


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> So. Nach ein bisschen Auszeit bin ich mal wieder hier.
> Leider hat sich bei mir der komplette linke Nackenbereich gezerrt und mein Halsmuskel ist verrenkt.
> Das wars wohl erstmal die nächsten Tag mit Angeln.
> In der Zwischenzeit bin ich grade dabei "Die Angelfischerei" von Armin Göllner zu lesen - gutes Lesewerk. Das geht auch mit kaputtem Hals. So einigermaßen.
> Aus der Reihe von blinker-Mini-Büchern habe ich mir Teil Band 4 & 5 (Knoten-Buch & Posen-Blei-Buch) zugelegt. Tolle Bücher.



Gute Besserung! Die Blinker Minis von Kluwe-Yorck sind sehr nützlich, check auch bei Gelegenheit seine dickeren aus dem Rüschlikon Verlag aus




Andal schrieb:


> liebe ich das Buch "Im Netz der Fische" von G. Aldinger so sehr. Eine Sammlung von Kurzgeschichten über das Fischen. Teilweise so poetisch geschrieben, dass man das Wasser und den Fisch förmlich riechen kann!



Schwupps, da wars im Warenkorb, danke für den Tip!


----------



## Andal

Gibt es den "alten Schinken" immer noch zu haben? Kolossal!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin voll Glück, rundherum zufrieden und für mich ist es keine Frage mehr, warum wir uns das antun!



Oh sehr schön, vielen lieben Dank das Du das kleine Prosagedicht zum besten gegeben hast, deine Karausche ist Lichtstrahl in der winterlichen Finsternis!


----------



## Andal

Manchmal hat man, jedenfalls habe ich, solche Momente, wo man Gedanken in Worte fassen muss, die über den üblichen Terminus Technikus hinausgehen.


----------



## Minimax

Manchmal, am Fluss, da ist mein Herz so übervoll von all dem Leben und dem Licht und den kleinen Dingen, die ich schauen darf, und die kein anderer bemerkt, das es aus der Brust hüpfen will- und dann doch drinbleibt, weil alles gut und ruhig und aus einem Guss ist. Und komm ich nach Haus, sage ich "War schön, nix besonderes gefangen" und freu mich über den Schatz den hüten darf, und bedauere das ich ihn nicht teilen kann.


----------



## Andal

Gedanken beim Angeln

Wie man welchen Haken für welchen Fisch anbindet, ist hinlänglich beschrieben. Die neuesten Gimmicks sind ausführlich diskutiert. Wohin man auch blickt, schaut man die technischen Aspekte unseres Treibens. Ganz selten einmal beschreibt einer einen Drill, oder die Umstände einer Landung eines Fisches.

Aber wo bleiben die kontemplativen Momente des Angelns? Finden die nicht mehr statt, oder werden sie nur nicht mehr in Worte gefasst?

Wenn ich angeln gehe, dann habe ich kein Handy mit mir, ich habe nicht mal eines, denn ich bestimme selbst, ob und wann mir wer auf den Nerv geht. Ich bin nicht der Sklave meines Telefones!

Wenn man also irgendwo, je irgendwoer, desto besser, am Wasser sitzt, die Rute ausgeworfen, alles andere parat und einfacher Griffnähe, dann wirkt doch etwas auf uns. Die Stille genießend werden wir immer mehr Teil der Natur. Und das nicht nur, weil wir selber anfangen zu riechen und beständig dreckiger werden. By the way... kann man in unverfälschter Natur überhaupt „dreckig“ werden, oder geht das nur im urbanen Umfeld!?

Die Blumen und Pflanzen, die um uns herum gedeihen, die Meisenmutter, die eifrig nach Nahrung für ihre stets hungrige Nachkommenschaft nach unseren Maden schielt, der Nager, den gleiches Problem beschäftigt und die Schwaneneltern, die stolz wie Oskar ihren Jungen ausführen, wirken die alle nicht mehr auf uns?

Auf mich wirkt es, wenn ich einem Libellenimago zusehen darf, wie es sich aus seiner Puppenhülle kämpft, die Körpersäfte in die filigranen Flügel pumpt, langsam Form und Gestalt des fertigen Insektes annimmt und zum ersten Fluge anhebt, seiner Natur und dem Fortbestand der Art folgend.

Genau so jetzt im Winter, wenn alles in seiner natürlichen Erstarrung ruht. Gewollt, natürlich und mit einen fest umschrieben Ziel. Der Winter ist nicht nur Schonzeit, häuslicher Koller darüber und nur eine lästige Unbill. Er ist die Basis für die Erneuerung.


Bin ich der einzige, der es so erlebt? Oder will sich nur keiner offenbaren?


----------



## rutilus69

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung  dass es nicht nur Dir so geht. 
Wenn ich von mir selbst ausgehe, genieße ich genau diese stillen, ruhigen Momente beim Angeln so sehr - mehr als die bloße Jagd nach Fischen. Aber mit dem prosaischen Schreiben habe ich es nicht so sehr, deswegen versuche ich die Stimmung in Bildern einzufangen, wenn ich vor lauter Entspannung dran denke welche zu machen


----------



## Andal

Ein sehr schönes Bild. Gerade weil es beinahe monochrom daher kommt. Sehr viel Stimmung!

Aber wir Angler sehen solche Bilder eh mit ganz anderen Augen ... wie tief, welche Strömung, was für ein Wasser - hell, oder dunkel, u.s.w.u.s.f.

Nichtangelnde Frauen werden vermutlich sofort etwas von kalten Füßen faseln.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielen Dank, meine Herren!
Ich glaube das sind Schätze, die wir alle teilen. Zu Schade, dass sich 99% der deutschsprachigen Angelbücher mit technischem Schnickschnack befassen. Für mich ist angeln entschleunigung (weswegen ich mit Speedfischen und Hegefischen etc. nicht viel anfange kann) - ich werfe meine stümperhaft gebundene Montage aus und ab da bestimmen die Fische das Drehbuch, mein Blick schweift mal hierhin, mal dorthin während mein Herz die Ruhe und Entspannung in sich aufsaugt, und wenn die Sonne langsam untergeht und der Mond erscheint wackeln knicklichter an den Rutenspitzen sachte in der Strömung - in so Momenten ist es egal ob man was fängt, in so Momenten ist einfach viel mehr leben als im bitteren Filterkaffee und den leeren Blicken im Büro.


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, meine Herren!
> Ich glaube das sind Schätze, die wir alle teilen. Zu Schade, dass sich 99% der deutschsprachigen Angelbücher mit technischem Schnickschnack befassen. Für mich ist angeln entschleunigung (weswegen ich mit Speedfischen und Hegefischen etc. nicht viel anfange kann) - ich werfe meine stümperhaft gebundene Montage aus und ab da bestimmen die Fische das Drehbuch, mein Blick schweift mal hierhin, mal dorthin während mein Herz die Ruhe und Entspannung in sich aufsaugt, und wenn die Sonne langsam untergeht und der Mond erscheint wackeln knicklichter an den Rutenspitzen sachte in der Strömung - in so Momenten ist es egal ob man was fängt, in so Momenten ist einfach viel mehr leben als im bitteren Filterkaffee und den leeren Blicken im Büro.



Dem kann ich nur bedingungslos zustimmen.


----------



## Xianeli

Dauert momentan bissel länger alles zu lesen was so geschrieben wird weil ich alle zwei Sätze nur denke "holy Shit... diese Schmerzen". Sind aber paar schöne Zeilen dabei  

Bin leider kein guter Schreiber aber beneide jeden ders kann. Krankheitsbedingt ( gibt nur Vermutungen was es gewesen sein könnte ) nicht möglich ^^ ist zwar nichts wildes aber ärgert mich schon etwas.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Bild. Gerade weil es beinahe monochrom daher kommt. Sehr viel Stimmung!
> 
> Aber wir Angler sehen solche Bilder eh mit ganz anderen Augen ... wie tief, welche Strömung, was für ein Wasser - hell, oder dunkel, u.s.w.u.s.f.
> 
> Nichtangelnde Frauen werden vermutlich sofort etwas von kalten Füßen faseln.


Danke, nur dafür nehme ich mein Telefon mit zum Angeln. 

Genau, das waren auch so ziemlich die ersten Worte als ich nach Hause kam: "ist Dir nicht kalt?" - nee, mir war sogar ziemlich warm, allerdings eher von innen...


----------



## Andal

Wobei es uns ja die Zeit auch vergönnt hat, solche Momente viel besser zu genießen. Will heissen, mit dem technischen Fortschritt kam auch so manches Teil zu Vorschein, das ich heute nicht mehr missen möchte. Neben tatsächlich outdoorfähiger Kleidung auch transportable Sessel, die auch nach Jahren noch brav ihren Dienst verrichten. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für Betten und Liegen, die nicht nacht einem fröhlichen Furz schon die Grätsche machen. Brollys, Shelter und Bivys halten einen wirklich trocken und sind nicht nur steinschwere Duschkabinen. So wohl getan ist es auch viel leichter, mal einen Tag länger auszuharren!


----------



## Tricast

Ein paar Gedanken zum Futter und Köder beim Angeln als ich mit dem Angeln anfing und alternativen zum Tütenfutter gesucht habe.

Der Experentierlust sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Lebenmittelabteilungen, Geschäfte ausländischer Mitbürger, Mühlen und Naturkostläden sehen wir jetzt mit ganz anderen Augen. Fast alles läßt sich zermahlen, zerstossen, zerreiben, untermischen oder als Hakenköder verwenden.
Wolf Bernd Wiemer: "Es gibt kein Futter und keinen Lockstoff auf der ganzen Welt, der Ihnen den totalen Erfolg gewährt. Neben dem Futter spielen auch andere Dinge eine wichtige Rolle. Vor allen Dingen sind dies die Ausrüstung, Angeltechnik und die Erfahrung sowie der Angelplatz".
Man kann jedoch mit dem Futter vieles richtig oder falsch machen. die Spezimen Hunting Group schreibt : "Wichtig ist nicht die Verwendung irgendwelcher geheimnisumwehten Witterungen, sondern das richtige Anbieten des Köders".
Damit wären wir wieder bei unserem Freund Hans Müller "Angeln muß man können".
Warum wird dann aber um das Futter solch ein Geheimnis gemacht? Das muß doch einen Grund haben. Wir haben nicht aufgegeben und haben "Das" Futter gefunden! Ein Trumpf-As nicht nur für den Spezialisten. Paniermehl mit gebratenem Kaninchenfleisch und gedämpften Hummerstücken, Buchweizenhonig, handgeriebenen Parmesankäse, echten Safran, eine Prise Sumach, frische Bohnenblüten, gemahlene Paradieskörner und einen Tropfen Terpentinöl. Als Hakenköder junge Hummeln und ein roter Wollfaden mit zarten Teergeruch.

Wir jedenfalls gehen jetzt Angeln und freuen uns auf die Natur. Wenn wir Glück haben sehen wir einen Eisvogel oder einen Zaunkönig und fangen auch einen Fisch.

Petri Heil


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich die Chuzpe für mit am wichtigsten halte. Nach meinem Dafürhalten 50% Glück und die andere Hälfte die Dreistigkeit.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Moinsens !
Auch sehr kurzweilig : St. Peters heitere Gilde, von Hans Köster
Und was das bebleien von Posenmontagen angeht mein persönlicher Favorit : https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/read/26944892/verbleiungen

tight lines
Tom


----------



## daci7

It's on ladies, it's  on!





 Probelauf für die kommenden Monate. Wetter ist bombastisch - offenbar gibt's rheinauf zu wenig Schnee, so dass die kutter schon welchen bringen müssen  





Die erste barbenmontage wurde bereits Vater Rhein geopfert. Offenbar sind 100g nicht genug für einen käsewurfel.


----------



## phirania

Hier auch was zum anschauen:


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Chuzpe für mit am wichtigsten halte. Nach meinem Dafürhalten 50% Glück und die andere Hälfte die Dreistigkeit.


Das hilft einem im ganzen Leben weiter.
Ansonsten werde ich nicht müde als Minimaxens Kettenhund, vehement wie permanent, venables "angeln als edle kunst" für's Herz und John Wilson's Coarse Fishing Method Manual für's Hirn (wobei, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist das schöne altmodische Büchlein auch was für's Herz und die dortigen Abbildungen sind tatsächlich hilfreich beim nachvollziehen. Didaktisch weit vorne dabei)


----------



## Matrix85

daci7 schrieb:


> It's on ladies, it's  on!
> Anhang anzeigen 319411
> 
> Probelauf für die kommenden Monate. Wetter ist bombastisch - offenbar gibt's rheinauf zu wenig Schnee, so dass die kutter schon welchen bringen müssen
> Anhang anzeigen 319412
> 
> 
> Die erste barbenmontage wurde bereits Vater Rhein geopfert. Offenbar sind 100g nicht genug für einen käsewurfel.



Oh du machst wirklich ernst und trotz den eisigen Temperaturen. 
Ich wünsche dir eine 80er Barbe die dein Käse schnappt und einen schönen Drill liefert! 
Dickes Petri Heil


----------



## daci7

Das war wohl nichts heute... ein paar zupfer aber mehr war nicht drin. Keine Schuppe gesehen. Aber da ja jede gute Generalprobe mächtig in die Hose geht nehme ich das mal als gutes Zeichen für den Wettkampf 

Ps: die feder-montage für Käsehäppchen sieht mMn sehr gut aus, braucht aber viel Blei in der Strömung! Und dabei hab ich schon den Würfel klein geknabbert  ...


----------



## Matrix85

Ein paar zupfer sind schon mal ein sehr gutes Zeichen! 
Das bedeutet zumindest mal das Fische am Platz waren. Sowas ist schon mal viel wert! 
Dann liegt es im Detail...


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Der Köder ist winzig. Meine haben ca. die 5-8fache Masse.
Große Köder - große Fische.. .
Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Von Barben hab ich keinen Plan aber mutiger Verscuch bei den Temperaturen Daci!


----------



## Xianeli

Schade das nichts gebissen hat. Gönne es jedem und bei den Temperaturen und dem Wetter gleich doppelt. 

Heute nach dem schlafen nur die Tür aufgemacht 





Und gleich wieder rein ^^ Couchwetter


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bäääähhh....ekelhaft.
Da kannst auch gleich im Bett bleiben.


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Heute nach dem schlafen nur die Tür aufgemacht
> 
> Und gleich wieder rein ^^ Couchwetter



Ich brech ins Essen.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Der Köder ist winzig. Meine haben ca. die 5-8fache Masse.
> Große Köder - große Fische.. .
> Petri


Ich  bin auch für große Käseköder, aber die müssen einfach mit viel Blei fixiert werden....

Normal auf jeden Fall, aber ich denke, das war auch eher ein Test der neuen Sachen. Aber das Bleiproblem bleibt das ganze Jahr. Die voluminösen, aber leichten Brocken treiben eben gerne ab.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von Barben hab ich keinen Plan aber mutiger Versuch bei den Temperaturen Daci!


Ich habe heute auch lieber zugesehen, wie die Leute haderten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hach ja, wenn man das hier so liest kommt man gleich ins schwärmen. 
Und genau das drum herum macht das angeln in der Natur erst richtig schön. 
Reiher nach denen man fast die Uhr stellen kann. 
Wenn man so ein bisschen eindöst und oder gaaaanz ruhig sitzt nutzt manchmal der Eisvogel die Angelrute als Ast um an seine Beute zu kommen. 
Rehe mit ihren Kits die zum trinken an den See kommen. 
Eine kleine Maus die plötzlich alle Angst vergisst um vielleicht den ein oder anderen happen der runter gefallen ist zu erhaschen. 
Da könnte man ewig drüber schreiben weil man soviele eindrücke am Wasser bekommt. 
Einfach nur Geil, ich liebe das.


----------



## Andal

Besonders auffällig ist der Wechsel von Zivilisation zu beinaher Wildnis am Po in Italien. Sobald man den Deich überwunden hat, befindet man sich praktisch in einer anderen Welt. Leider funktioniert das hier am Rhein nicht so ganz. Das Grundrauschen, der regere Schiffsverkehr und die Topographie lassen einen leider nie so weit vergessen, wo man ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Klar, da muß ordentlich Blei dran.. .
Ideal sind 150/200gr Krallenbleie, ähnlich montiert wie ein Tiroler Hölzel, den 50-100cm langen Seitenarm ca. 2m oberhalb des Bleis befestigen.
Durch den Schnurbogen bleibt der Zug aufs Blei schön konstant und der Köder liegt recht ruhig.
Auf den normalen "Rennstrecken" bleiben 150gr mit 100gr Käse ordentlich liegen - bei höherem Wasserstand oder in Aussenkurven kommen bis zu 350gr ans Band..


----------



## feederbrassen

Soweit muss ich Gott sei Dank nicht fahren 
Hier gibt es das Hinsbecker Bruch,gaaant früher ging mal eine Landstrasse direkt an dem schön gelegenem See vorbei.
Dann wurde das alles Naturschutzgebiet und nix mehr mit Auto fahren.
Nur noch zu Fuß oder eben dem Rad.
Umgeben von Bruchwäldern und ein  paar anderen Seen ist das DER Ort wo du meinst du bist allein auf der Welt.
Man hört nichts außer der Natur.
Ein schöneres und ruhigeres fleckchen Erde, eben ohne den Zivilisationslärm ist mir hier noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Da laufe ich oft mit Frau und Püppi - Angeltechnisch habe ich da IMMER brutal abgeschneidert.
Aber ansonsten ne wirklich schöne Ecke.. .


----------



## Andal

Am Mittelrhein bleibt halt wenig Platz für Mensch, Natur und den Fluss.... leider!


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da laufe ich oft mit Frau und Püppi - Angeltechnisch habe ich da IMMER brutal abgeschneidert.
> Aber ansonsten ne wirklich schöne Ecke.. .



Der See hat es in sich im wahrsten Sinne.
Leider gibt es da öfter Ärger mit Vogelschützern.
Da hab ich mitlerweile keinen Bock mehr drauf.
Der See ist vor allem bei Karpfenanglern bekannt und beliebt.Fische von 50 Pfund +,große Schleien ,Brassen ,Hechte,Aale und Massen an Rotaugen.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Der Köder ist winzig. Meine haben ca. die 5-8fache Masse.
> Große Köder - große Fische.. .
> Petri


Jaja - weiß ich ja. Ich war schon skeptisch überhaupt den Käse anzubieten bei den Temperaturen. Wenns etwas wärmer wird werde ich auch ganze Käselaiber fischen, großes Indianerehrenwort!


----------



## Andal

Mit den Barben am Rhein wird es ab Mitte März wieder so losgehen, wie man es sich wünscht. Schau einfach auf die Wassertemperaturen und die Tageslängen in direktem Bezug. Klar fressen sie jetzt auch und man kann schon mal eine fangen. Aber systematisch ist anders!


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Klar, da muß ordentlich Blei dran.. .
> Ideal sind 150/200gr Krallenbleie, ähnlich montiert wie ein Tiroler Hölzel, den 50-100cm langen Seitenarm ca. 2m oberhalb des Bleis befestigen.
> Durch den Schnurbogen bleibt der Zug aufs Blei schön konstant und der Köder liegt recht ruhig.
> Auf den normalen "Rennstrecken" bleiben 150gr mit 100gr Käse ordentlich liegen - bei höherem Wasserstand oder in Aussenkurven kommen bis zu 350gr ans Band..


Das klingt spannend - ich wollte den Käse mit normaler Selbsthakmontage fischen. So wäre das ja eher eine Feedermontage ohne Korb, will meinen du musst Gewehr bei Fuss stehen, richtig?


----------



## feederbrassen

Den Biß auf so einen Happen wirst du wohl kaum verfehlen können ,egal welche Montage.
Nur Bügel zu sollte reichen.


----------



## Andal

Bei Barben gibt es nur "Gewehr bei Fuss"! Alles andere ist einfach fahrlässig!


----------



## feederbrassen

Und man sollte relativ flott dabei sein.


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Barben gibt es nur "Gewehr bei Fuss"! Alles andere ist einfach fahrlässig!


Ohne Freilaufmontage finde ich es auch fahrlässig. 
Es passiert immer mal das man im Drill einen Hänger bekommt oder die Schnur sich durchreibt an den Kanten oder Muscheln... dann hat die Barbe keine Chance und verreckt elendig mit dem Gewicht im Schlepptau ... 
Ist vielen aber egal... lieber regt man sich über ein Stück Schnur auf das runterfällt!


----------



## Andal

Ich behaupte mal, dass man beim echten, aktiven Feedern auf Barben mehr Kalorien verheizt, als ein Spinnfischer in der gleichen Zeit.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich fische zwar bevorzugt mit der Schlaufenmontage im Rhein jedoch wird diese an hängertrechtigen Stellen so Modifiziert das im Falle eines Falles nur der Korb abreisst und der Fisch noch dran ist.
Wissen wohl nur die wenigsten.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich fische zwar bevorzugt mit der Schlaufenmontage im Rhein jedoch wird diese an hängertrechtigen Stellen so Modifiziert das im Falle eines Falles nur der Korb abreisst und der Fisch noch dran ist.
> Wissen wohl nur die wenigsten.


Mach mich Klug! Ich verweigere mich der Schlaufenmontage bisher weil mir das verluderrisiko zu hoch ost


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
@daci7 coole Sache das Du´s heut gewagt hast, und was Matrix schreibt ist richtig, erstaunlich und erfreulich das Du überhaupt Aktivität zu verzeichnen hattest, da ist der erste Fang nicht fern! 
Und danke nochmal den Empfindsamen für die schönen Texte und das stimmungsvolle Foto- Ist wohl das durchatmen vor dem Sturm, denn:
In etwas mehr als 3 Stündlein ist Unsere Saison eröffnet! Schon jemand diesbezügliche Pläne fürs Wochenende oder gar morgen? Wobei, ich schätze @Fantastic Fishing s Korb fliegt um ca. 0:00:07 raus, er hat ja nicht umsonst das Nachtfeedern kürzlich geübt...

herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der sitzt schon am Wasser uns zählt den Countdown runter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube nicht dass er sieben Sekunden wartet

Wir haben den romantikteil abgehakt, die nächsten 11 Monate sind wir alles matchmen!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass er sieben Sekunden wartet
> 
> Wir haben den romantikteil abgehakt, die nächsten 11 Monate sind wir alles matchmen!


Was gibt es eigentlich als "Schneider-Preis"? - Einen Pressack, so wie beim Schafkopfrennen!?


----------



## Kochtopf

So ähnlich


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mach mich Klug! Ich verweigere mich der Schlaufenmontage bisher weil mir das verluderrisiko zu hoch ost


Auf Wunsch von Herrn  Kochtopf.
Wer möchte kann das gerne auch ausprobieren .
Die große Schlaufe zuerst wie gewohnt ,wobei du ja zwei mal das Ende durchziehst und dann zu ziehst und die große Schlaufe hast.
Das gleiche jetzt noch einmal ,nur dreimal das Ende vor dem zuziehen durchstecken und darauf achten das der endstehende Knoten ca 1 cm unter dem ersten ist.
Der Rest wie gehabt.
Für gewöhnlich reist dann bei einem Hänger nur der Korb ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Was gibt es eigentlich als "Schneider-Preis"? -



Willst du etwa schon Platz schaffen ?


----------



## Andal

Gott bewahre! Ich bin ja ned so deppert, wie die, die bei so einer Preiskartlerei bewußt auf den letzten Platz spielten und dann am Klos mysteriöse Unfälle hatten.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Und danke nochmal den Empfindsamen für die schönen Texte und das stimmungsvolle Foto- Ist wohl das durchatmen vor dem Sturm, denn:
> In etwas mehr als 3 Stündlein ist Unsere Saison eröffnet! Schon jemand diesbezügliche Pläne fürs Wochenende oder gar morgen? Wobei, ich schätze @Fantastic Fishing s Korb fliegt um ca. 0:00:07 raus, er hat ja nicht umsonst das Nachtfeedern kürzlich geübt...



Wenn ichs schaffe, dann auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Tagen. Ich bin aber noch unentschlossen wie und wo...


----------



## feederbrassen

Bei der Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende ?
No way 
Kalt is ja das eine aber auch noch nass von oben ,nene da mach ich extrem couching.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei der Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende ?
> No way
> Kalt is ja das eine aber auch noch nass von oben ,nene da mach ich extrem couching.



Muschi!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Muschi!


Zur Zeit schon


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn nur das Wetter wäre was mich abhält aber morgen bauen wir eine Dusche ein, Samstag Decke im Flur des Obergeschosses putzen und die Wände mit Feinputz abziehen, Sonntag geht es mir der Elektrik weiter. Not yet, my friends, not yet


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn nur das Wetter wäre was mich abhält aber morgen bauen wir eine Dusche ein, Samstag Decke im Flur des Obergeschosses putzen und die Wände mit Feinputz abziehen, Sonntag geht es mir der Elektrik weiter. Not yet, my friends, not yet


Das Haus hätte bei mir auch oberste Priorität ,ganz klar.
War bei mir auch nicht anders ,da muss Angeln leider zurückstehen.
Aber umso mehr freut man sich dann wenn man wieder ans Wasser kann.


----------



## Andal

Auch ohne Haus, oder ähnliche Projekte. Es muss schon halbwegs Freude machen, wieder draußen zu sein. Und wegen einem handlangen Weissfisch tue ich mir das einfach nicht mehr an. Dann lieber bacherlwarm auf dem Kanapee und St. Petrus einen braven Mann sein lassen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Wenn die Barbe meinen Köder nimmt, dreht sie normalerweise ab und hakt sich gegen den Wiederstand von Blei und Rute selbst.
Wenn sie geradeaus weiter schwimmt, sieht man das in den ersten Sekunden nur sehr schlecht, da lediglich der Druck auf die Rute etwas nachlässt.
Zu 90% hängt der Fisch aber trotzdem, da die Tiere im Rhein extrem gierig sind und sich den Köder in Sekundenbruchteilen einverleiben.
Echte Feedermontagen habe ich im Rhein seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr verwendet, da man, um erfolgreich zu fischen, riesige Futtermengen, so 25kg+, benötigt.
Aufgrund des recht speziellen Verhaltens der Barben im Rhein (die Fische schwimmen sehr schnell hin und her...) und der großen Anzahl, benötigt man eigentlich gar kein Futter - die Fische finden den Köder auch ohne.
"Gewehr bei Fuß" trifft es so halbwegs; weiter als 3m bin ich nie von meiner Rute entfernt und die Bremse ist offen.
Auch ist mein Gerät extrem stark ausgelegt: 0,20/25er Fireline mit 10-15m 50er Top Shot und dazu dann ein 0,28er Fluo (Fluo nicht wegen der Sichtigkeit, sondern weil es steiff und schwer ist..) Vorfach - da reisst ausser dem Haken auch nix ab.. .
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Zur Zeit schon



Ist ja auch nicht jedermanns Wetter. Ich bin da aber schmerzlos. Zeit am Wasser ist Lebensqualität. Kleidung und Tee die Seele des Ansitzes. Wer einen Berg erklimmen will, muss sich über Steine nicht wundern.

Zumal jede Erfahrung um dieses Jahreszeit für mich ein Genuss ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Auch ohne Haus, oder ähnliche Projekte. Es muss schon halbwegs Freude machen, wieder draußen zu sein. Und wegen einem handlangen Weissfisch tue ich mir das einfach nicht mehr an. Dann lieber bacherlwarm auf dem Kanapee und St. Petrus einen braven Mann sein lassen!


 Für so einen Quatsch sind wir doch auch viel zu alt - lass das mal die durchtrainierten Jungspunde machen..


----------



## Andal

Der Rhein ist eben ein etwas anderes Kaliber, als ein englisches Midland Flüsschen.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für so einen Quatsch sind wir doch auch viel zu alt - lass das mal die durchtrainierten Jungspunde machen..


...und vor allem etwas gesundheitlich belastet.


----------



## Minimax

Ich kann mir auch grade kein Szenario vorstellen das mich am Wochenende am Wasser sieht. Vielleicht am Basteltisch, aber selbst das ist ungewiss. Ich fürchte morgen wird hart, und  ich beginne mich mit dem Gedanken anzufreunden Sa und So das Zentrum des Kogels nur für kurze Visiten in Küche und Badezimmer zu verlassen


----------



## rhinefisher

In kleinen und sichtigen Flüssen sind Barben auch keine Kostverächter, aber eben erheblich vorsichtiger und langsamer.
Früher konnte ich mal öfter riesige Iberische Barben beobachten, die verglichen mit nur halb so großen Rheinbarben, extrem vorsichtig waren und am Köder nur rumnibbelten.
Solche Faxen machen Rheinbarben nicht; was gefunden wird, wird auch vertilgt!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht jedermanns Wetter. Ich bin da aber schmerzlos. Zeit am Wasser ist Lebensqualität. Kleidung und Tee die Seele des Ansitzes. Wer einen Berg erklimmen will, muss sich über Steine nicht wundern.
> 
> Zumal jede Erfahrung um dieses Jahreszeit für mich ein Genuss ist.


Ich habe schon oft Sternstunden bei dem schxxxx Wetter erlebt.
Ist so eine Art Ritual,Krabbelviecher kaufen und Caster ziehen isw. ,eben alles bis es am Vorabend ans Futter machen geht.
Aber zur Zeit fehlt mir genau diese.
Viel Arbeit und dann lass ich wenn ich kann den lieben Gott auch einfach nur mal nen guten Mann sein.


----------



## Andal

Den Fischen in solcher Strömung und bei solchen Lebensbedingungen bleibt auch wenig Alternative, als sich zu benehmen, wie Blücher am Katzbach. Entweder, oder halt nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe schon oft Sternstunden bei dem schxxxx Wetter erlebt.
> Ist so eine Art Ritual,Krabbelviecher kaufen und Caster ziehen isw. ,eben alles bis es am Vorabend ans Futter machen geht.
> Aber zur Zeit fehlt mir genau diese.
> Viel Arbeit und dann lass ich wenn ich kann den lieben Gott auch einfach nur mal nen guten Mann sein.



Diese Phase hatte ich über den ganzen Dez/Jan, genauso wie letztes Jahr. Ich hab alle Gewässer hier ab spätem Herbst immer noch nicht unter die Lupe genommen. Mich interessieren einfach die Standfische, deren Verhalten und die Möglichkeiten. Hätte ich keinen Hund, würde ich Wochenlang am Wasser wahrscheinlich Schlafen und mich von meinen Maden ernähren.

Das wird auch irgendwann so kommen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Was die sache aber ungemein vereinfacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn der Zeitpunkt in einer hoffentlich fernen Zeit mal gekommen ist dass Charly über die Regenbogenbrücke (Bifröst) geht kann er dir so einen letzten Dienst erweisen und dich nähren wie du ihn genährt hast


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> würde ich Wochenlang am Wasser wahrscheinlich Schlafen und mich von meinen Maden ernähren.
> Das wird auch irgendwann so kommen.



Fantastic Sidley


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn der Zeitpunkt in einer hoffentlich fernen Zeit mal gekommen ist dass Charly über die Regenbogenbrücke (Bifröst) geht kann er dir so einen letzten Dienst erweisen und dich nähren wie du ihn genährt hast



Ich werde seine Asche den Brassen übergeben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Fantastic Sidley



Mach dich nicht Lustig. Wenn jemand Kilometerweit mit dem Fahrrad und einer Sitzkiepe zum Angeln fährt, dann ist ALLES andere KEIN Hindernis. Zuerst einmal werde ich mit Charly "Roven" bis die Pfoten glühen. Wir nehmen die Situation an und "Specimen" uns die nächsten beiden Jahre von Teich zu Teich.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht Lustig.



Keineswegs. John Sidley wurde ja deswegen zur berühmten Aallegende weil er buchstäblich am Wasser lebte!


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...würde ich Wochenlang am Wasser wahrscheinlich Schlafen und mich von meinen Maden ernähren.
> 
> Das wird auch irgendwann so kommen.





feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was die sache aber ungemein vereinfacht.


Das Präkariatsfernsehen á la Urwald Lager wird dich dankbar unter die Fittiche nehmen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Keineswegs. John Sidley wurde ja deswegen zur berühmten Aallegende weil er buchstäblich am Wasser lebte!



Ich glaube eine Legende wirst du Heute nicht mehr. Frei nach Jack Sparrow: "Die Welt ist nicht kleiner geworden, sie hat nur weniger zu bieten".


----------



## Andal

Die Frage sollte eher sein, was hat man davon, wenn man zur Legende würde?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das Präkariatsfernsehen á la Urwald Lager wird dich dankbar unter die Fittiche nehmen!


Fantastic: kann ich noch ein, zwei Otternasen zu meinen Maden bekommen? ^^ holt nicht nur alle Sterne, er verzichtet auch noch auf sein Abendessen weil er bereits satt ist 

Ich glaube man wird keine Legende weil man eine werden möchte sondern weil man für etwas brennt


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine Legende wirst du Heute nicht mehr.



Aber, aber, mein Lieber , mit der Tour d´Ücle haben wir jolly old chaps doch die idealen Vorraussetzungen geschaffen, um Legenden zu schreiben und vielleicht sogar zu werden. In einer Stunde fällt der Hammer...


----------



## Andal

Otternasen? Nicht tas ter Purche ein Chpalter ist!


----------



## Kochtopf

Zumindest ist ter purche ein widerporst


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, aber, mein Lieber , mit der Tour d´Ücle haben wir jolly old chaps doch die idealen Vorraussetzungen geschaffen, um Legenden zu schreiben und vielleicht sogar zu werden. In einer Stunde fällt der Hammer...



Vielleicht fährt ja Morgen jemand an die Elbe, um in einer tiefen Buhne große Brassen zu Fangen? Wäre durchaus Möglich.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt ja Morgen jemand an die Elbe, um in einer tiefen Buhne große Brassen zu Fangen? Wäre durchaus Möglich.



ja vielleicht, der Tat. Müsste ein ganz schon fanatischer Harthund sein, bei den Bedingungen. Wer könnte das bloss sein?


----------



## Andal

Und auch bitte nicht vergessen, die allermeisten Legenden sind schon tot!


----------



## Minimax

Das Jahr ist lang...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> ja vielleicht, der Tat. Müsste ein ganz schon fanatischer Harthund sein, bei den Bedingungen. Wer könnte das bloss sein?



Wir könnten davon ausgehen, das Randeis oder treibende Eisschollen problematisch sind. Ein Vorzeichen gilt besonderer Obacht. Eine 6500er Rolle an einer 4,20m Feederrute bedeuten eine neue Ära.



Andal schrieb:


> Und auch bitte nicht vergessen, die allermeisten Legenden sind schon tot!



Die Geschichte hielt es bisher nicht davon ab, freudige Becken neue Götter werfen zu lassen.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Die Blinker Minis von Kluwe-Yorck sind sehr nützlich, check auch bei Gelegenheit seine dickeren aus dem Rüschlikon Verlag aus


Danke dir, aber ich denke mal, dass ich erstmal damit anfangen werde, praktischere Erfahrungen zu machen. Die anderen Bücher von dem Kluwe-Yorck finde ich so gar nicht mehr auf der Webseite des Verlags.
Die Abbildungen zu in Göllners Buch zum Thema Matchfischen in Strömung etc sind sehr hilfreich. Auch die von ihm vorgegebenen Muster zur Bebleiung machen Sinn.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ihr diese Grafiken kennt....


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Geschichte hielt es bisher nicht davon ab, freudige Becken neue Götter werfen zu lassen.



Ich dachte eher an das Szenario, wie Minimax von einem monströsen Gründling an seiner Ultraleichtavon festgeschnallt auf Nimmerwiedersehen in die Fluten gezogen wird...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an das Szenario, wie Minimax von einem monströsen Gründling an seiner Ultraleichtavon festgeschnallt auf Nimmerwiedersehen in die Fluten gezogen wird...



Möglicherweise hättest du keinen Kuhkopf anködern sollen?


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an das Szenario, wie Minimax von einem monströsen Gründling an seiner Ultraleichtavon festgeschnallt auf Nimmerwiedersehen in die Fluten gezogen wird...


Sicher, dass du dich beim Friedfisch-Angeln nicht regelmäßig auf nen Hochseeboot verirrst und versuchst kapitale Blauhaie aus den Fluten zu bergen?


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Möglicherweise hättest du keinen Kuhkopf anködern sollen?


Ich würde gerne das Gesicht des Local Butchers sehen, wenn die ersten "Köderbestellungen" fürs ÜkT eingehen.


----------



## Minimax

@TobBok alles eine Frage des Maßstabs. Ich bin körperlich eher leicht gebaut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab mir diese Woche das erste Mal die Produkte von Korum nebst dem Roving Kit angesehen. Fetzt ja, was die Herrschaften anbieten. Zumindest einiges werde ich mir zulegen. Preislich auch recht angenehm. Bei den Feederruten gehe ich sogar davon aus, das es umgelabelte Stecken der Prestons sind. Machste nischt falsch, wenn ne Bestellung rausgeht.

Und natürlich ist ein neues Sidetray direkt aus UK samt 20 neuer Futterkörbe auf den Weg. Ob ich 400 oder 500 besitze spielt ja nun wirklich keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei den Feederruten gehe ich sogar davon aus, das es umgelabelte Stecken der Prestons sind.


 Sehr interessant, liegt auch nahe.


----------



## Andal

Hör bloss auf FF. Mein Tackle Affe hat zur Zeit einen Wachstumsschub.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Hör bloss auf FF. Mein Tackle Affe hat zur Zeit einen Wachstumsschub.



https://www.korum.co.uk/products/rods/opportunist-rods

Also die 2 Lbs in 8 Feet finde ich schon angenehm für meine kleinen Teichmonster.


----------



## Andal

Sehr aparte Ruten. Was sollen die kosten?

Prologic bietet ja aus der COM Serie welche mit identischen Daten für einen schmalen Taler an.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gib dem Affen zucker!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Allerdings stehen auch nirg


Andal schrieb:


> Sehr aparte Ruten. Was sollen die kosten?
> 
> Prologic bietet ja aus der COM Serie welche mit identischen Daten für einen schmalen Taler an.



Ich hatte nur kurz geforscht. Schlagen mit 70€ zu Buche. Allerdings muss man sagen, das es an Feederruten mit Sicherheit P/L bessere Alternativen gibt. Zumal mir scheint, das ein angenehmes Packmaß in England kein Begriff ist. Deren Futterale sind alle 190 Zentimeter lang. Mit sowas war ich bei der Bundeswehr 2 Wochen beim Biwak. Ist ja alles schön und gut, wenn du aber nicht mehr durch den Aufgang passt, machts keinen Sinn.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gib dem Affen zucker!


Mein Hauptinteresse gilt in dem Jahr dem Rhein. Da brauche ich maximal noch ein paar Nubbsies. Die Ausgaben hält das zum Glück in Grenzen. Und für die paar Ausflüge an andere Stätten bin ich gut gerüstet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wenn es Regnet, kann ich mich ja auch reinstellen? 

https://www.korum.co.uk/products/luggage/allrounder-holdall


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Allerdings stehen auch nirg
> 
> 
> Ich hatte nur kurz geforscht. Schlagen mit 70€ zu Buche. Allerdings muss man sagen, das es an Feederruten mit Sicherheit P/L bessere Alternativen gibt. Zumal mir scheint, das ein angenehmes Packmaß in England kein Begriff ist. Deren Futterale sind alle 190 Zentimeter lang. Mit sowas war ich bei der Bundeswehr 2 Wochen beim Biwak. Ist ja alles schön und gut, wenn du aber nicht mehr durch den Aufgang passt, machts keinen Sinn.


Knappe 2 m sind auf dem Radl schon hart. Ich glaube ja, hätten sie in GB keine Brücken, gäbe es nur einteilige Stöcke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Knappe 2 m sind auf dem Radl schon hart. Ich glaube ja, hätten sie in GB keine Brücken, gäbe es nur einteilige Stöcke.



Das ist ja auf dem Fahrrad nicht mal das Problem. Versuche mal die Treppen mit sowas den Flur hochzukommen. Ich ratsche ja jetzt schon an den Wänden mit 1.55m Futteral lang. 50 Zentimeter mehr und ich verhungere auf dem Weg nach oben.


----------



## Andal

Da hatte ich mit meiner Bude Glück. Das ganze Haus ist per Zufall barrierefrei und rollstuhlgerecht gebaut worden. Sehr angenehm für einen Angler!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zumal mir scheint, das ein angenehmes Packmaß in England kein Begriff ist.



Das, genau das, ist der schlimmste, ärgerlichste und größte Fehler der englischen Tacklekultur! Nur deswegen schlage ich mich mit Lacken und Blanks und all dem nervigen Gewickel herum. Es könnte doch so schön sein, wenn die Engländer das Konzept der dreiteiligen Grundrute wenigstens randlich in Erwägung ziehen könnten. Perfides Albion!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Das, genau das, ist der schlimmste, ärgerlichste und größte Fehler der englischen Tacklekultur! Nur deswegen schlage ich mich mit Lacken und Blanks und all dem nervigen Gewickel herum. Es könnte doch so schön sein, wenn die Engländer das Konzept der dreiteiligen Grundrute wenigstens randlich in Erwägung ziehen könnten. Perfides Albion!



Ich weigere mich auch strickt, zweigeteilte Ruten über 3.00 Meter zu Kaufen. Du hast das Problem einfach, nirgends durchzukommen. Wie oft ich mit dem Futteral in den Bäumen hänge ist Abenteuerlich. Man könnte fast meinen, das deren Futterale zeitgleich Schlafsack und Wetterschutz sind. Abartig!


----------



## Andal

Wobei ja die Biegekurven bei minimaler Teilung, vorzugsweise echten Zapfenverbindungen, schon echt genial sind!


----------



## Minimax

Das ist natürlich ein gewichtiges Argument- Dennoch Ab 12´ gibt's ja seit jeher die Dreiteilung, bei Fiegenruten, wo die Biegekurve ja ziemlich wichtig ist, regiert seit dem Karbonzeitalter die Vierteilung, und Schliesslich hat bereits der Trent Otter in den 1890er die ideale Avonrute als dreiteilig beschrieben.
Es würde ja Reichen, neben den zweiteilern auch einige wenige dreiteiler anzubieten..

PS: gleich ist soweit, habe mir schonmal vom Kühli einen Gerstentrunk geholt und mein Zeremonielles Ukelshirt übergestreift...


----------



## Andal

Bis jetzt überwiegt in mir die Überzeugung, "ich will ja angeln und das Zeug nicht spazieren tragen". Auch wenn das im ÖPNV machmal schon zur Probe für Mann und Gerät wird.


----------



## Minimax

Na Denn mal Prosit Männer des Ükels,
unsere diesjährige Kampagne hat soeben begonnen- Da wünsche ich uns allen recht viel Freude und das all die Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen, die wir so haben..
*Gentlemen, open your bail arms....!*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Na da werfen sich die Körbe morgen doch mit extra viel Motivation.


----------



## Andal

Morgen soll es um 15.00 zu sagenhaften +3,9 °C und erträglichem Wind kommen. Mal sehen, ob es mich zieht...


----------



## Minimax

Ich schätze, es wäre nur fair von mir euch Jungs einen kleinen Vorsprung einzuräumen, so in etwa bis wir bei den Temperaturen wieder im zweistelligen sind


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schätze, es wäre nur fair von mir euch Jungs einen kleinen Vorsprung einzuräumen, so in etwa bis wir bei den Temperaturen wieder im zweistelligen sind


Bis dahin kannst du ja bei Aldinger lesen, wie mit Misserfolgen umgegangen wird ... "Oh Fallada, da du gangest!"


----------



## Andal

Das ist übrigens eine ganz reizende Geschichte von einer stattlichen Standforelle in einem kleinen Bächlein, die sich wie eine ältliche Jungfer, allen Anfechtungen durch feinste Fliegen und andere Köder widersetzte, bis sie, plump und tumb wie ein Stubenmädel dem Heiratsschwindler, einem Plumpsangler an den wurmbestückten Haken ging. Unbedingt lesesenswert!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Bis dahin kannst du ja bei Aldinger lesen, wie mit Misserfolgen umgegangen wird ... "Oh Fallada, da du gangest!"


Ach iwo, ein schöner Tag am Wasser besänftigt mich so sehr, das von Misserfolgen gar keine Rede sein kann. Und abends schlag ich dann die (elektronische) Ükel_Gazette auf, und ergötze mich an Euren spannenden Abenteuern...

Übrigens, mit den zwei und dreiteileilern ist mir ne seltsame Ironie aufgefallen:

1) Ich wollte immer dreiteiliger 11´Avonruten, damit sie mit den anderen ins Futteral passen. Gibt's nicht.
2) Also beginne ich meine Basteltätigkeit um mir universelle dreiteilige Avonruten zu beschaffen, und lass mir extra so eine Bauen: Damit ich mit einer einzigen Rute unterwegs sein kann. Prima:
3)Jetzt hab ich dreiteilige Universalruten und brauch keine anderen mehr: Also brauch ich auch kein Futteral mehr:

Also hätts von ANFANG AN eine gute Avon Zweiteiler getan, die es in tausenderlei Geschmacksrichtungen zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens eine ganz reizende Geschichte von einer stattlichen Standforelle in einem kleinen Bächlein, die sich wie eine ältliche Jungfer, allen Anfechtungen durch feinste Fliegen und andere Köder widersetzte, bis sie, plump und tumb wie ein Stubenmädel dem Heiratsschwindler, einem Plumpsangler an den wurmbestückten Haken ging. Unbedingt lesesenswert!



Klassische Story (Und natürlich hier schon mit den Untertönen des ältesten und reizendsten Spiels der Welt):


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich mir nur das gekauft hätte, was mir heute dienlich erscheint, ich wäre ein steinreicher Mann!

Das sind einfach Prozesse, durch die man durch muss. Wir wachsen in unserem Werke!.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens habe ich noch immer Angst, das ich bei der Bisserkennung hinsichtlich meiner Döbel bei der Spitzenlosen Avon versage: Zwar war niemals das Tulip auch nur berührt, nie konnt ich einen eindeutigen Biss verzeichnen, und vor allem habe ich schon Plötzen, Güstern und andere Kandidaten unter 10cm erkannt und gehakt- aber manchmal war eben der Köder nicht mehr dran.. tja, ich bin verunsichert. Ist aber glaub ich eher ein inneres Problem, und natürlich zuwenig Zeit am Wasser..


----------



## Andal

Einfach einen kleinen Schnurbogen generieren. Wenn es dann zu einer Indikation kommt, fällt die deutlich aus und der Chub ist dein. Zusätzlich einfach eine halbflexible Leuchtperle einseitig spalten und an die Spitze klemmen. So siehst du es deutlich und auch bei fahlem Licht.


----------



## Minimax

Der kleine Schnurbogen ist wichtig, den setz ich schon um -wo die Umstände und das Bleigewicht es erlauben (Bei mir kamen die meisten Bisse am Ende der "Rollbahn" des leichten Ledgers, war das Blei schwer genug, das es liegenblieb, wurde der Köder meist verschmäht: Scheinbar lieben es meine Johnnies "on the Move"
Die Leuchtperle werde ich Umsetzen, prima Tip (Wortspiel), vielen Dank


----------



## Andal

Vor allem kostet der Sight Bob quasi nix und passt an so gut wie allen Ruten. Abgeschaut von einem österreichischen Rutenbauer, der die feinen Spitzen seiner Zupfruten mit kleinen, goldenen Perlen ausstattet.


----------



## Andal

Ja die Johnnies reagieren gerne zickig. Genau das macht ja den Reiz bei diesem Fisch aus!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ....die feinen Spitzen seiner Zupfruten mit _kleinen, goldenen Perlen_ ausstattet.



 Andal! Du bringst mich auf Ideen.. ich bin ja insgeheim ein kleiner Blingbling Liebhaber...


----------



## Andal

Schau auch wirklich allerliebst aus UND es hat Funktion!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Andal! Du bringst mich auf Ideen.. ich bin ja insgeheim ein kleiner Blingbling Liebhaber...



Ich plädiere für pinkfarbenen Glitter zwischen Spitzenring und erstem Ring! Deutlich auffälliger als sone kleine Perle...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für pinkfarbenen Glitter zwischen Spitzenring und erstem Ring! Deutlich auffälliger als sone kleine Perle...



Nein.


----------



## Andal

Solche Gimmicks sind schon nicht so falsch.

Man muss sich nur mal die Spitzen der Ruten ansehen. Selbst Bibberspitzen sind höchstens ein paar Zentimeter von Leuchtfarbe überzogen, aber 4 m und mehr entfernt. Nicht immer kann, oder will man ein Targetboard einsetzen, aber die Spitze trotzdem sehen!

Oder Zierwickelungen, wie Tiger Wraps. Fischt mal identische Ruten mit und ohne einer solchen Wickelung. Den Unterschied der Kraft im unteren Drittel merkt sogar ein Grobmotoriker...

Vieles, was auf den ersten Blick nach Bling Bling und Tinneff aussieht, entpuppt sich aufs genaue Hinsehen als echter Funktioner!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Oder Zierwickelungen, wie Tiger Wraps. Fischt mal identische Ruten mit und ohne einer solchen Wickelung. Den Unterschied der Kraft im unteren Drittel merkt sogar ein Grobmotoriker...


Das verstehe ich nicht, bzw. "Tiger Wrap" ist mir fremd- kannst Du bitte vertiefen?


----------



## Tobias85

Jetzt muss ich an Hamburg denken:

Der milliardenschwere Mehrheitsauktionär eines jetzt nicht näher benannten internationalen Logistikonzerns war der Meinung, sich dort in der Hafencity eine eigene Privatuni mit Blick auf die Elbphilharmonie bauen und sich so verewigen zu müssen. In dieser Uni befinde sich zwei große, güldene, ovale "Gebilde", eins davon so groß, dass es einen ganzen Hörsaal beinhaltet. Intern sagt man sich dort, er hätte sich mit der Uni eigentlich bloß ein großes Gebäude für seine vergoldeten Eier gebaut. Ich war da mal drin und muss sagen: Jepp!


----------



## Tobias85

Was auch immer diese Tiger Wraps bewirken: Hübsch sind sie!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, bzw. "Tiger Wrap" ist mir fremd- kannst Du bitte vertiefen?


Tiger Wrap ist eine Form der Zierwicklung über dem Vorgriff, die aber deutlichen Einfluss auf den Blank hat. Er wird dadurch im unteren Drittel steifer und schneller. Tiger deswegen, weil man sie aus zwei Garnen bindet und so ein Streifenmuster entsteht.


----------



## Minimax

Aaahh.. Ok! Im Grunde ne Stützwicklung/Versteifung- natürlich nur bei entsprechendem Blank. Ich hab aktuell auch meine liebe Not mit der Ringverteilung und der Manipulation des Blanks hinsichtlich der Aktion. Ist mir schon damals aufgefallen: Zunächst denkt man, wie soll ich denn die Ringe anordnen, da ist ja alles möglich- Hilfää! Die Wahrheit ist (glaub ich): Schon wenn man nur die wichtigsten Grundregeln und die Blankparameter beachten will, operiert man in unglaublich engen Grenzen, das kaum noch Raum für deutliche Einflussnahme ist. Die Skinny Little Bitch braucht etwas mehr Rückgrat im Mittelteil- knifflig, aber ich glaube ich habe eine Lösung. ISt nur immer viel Gehampel mit Kreppband und Kurve testen...


----------



## Tobias85

Hier die Anleitung zum Tiger Wrap, falls Andal dich jetzt scharf gemacht hat:

https://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.php?t=198242


----------



## Andal

Darum habe ich mich auch darauf verlegt, genau zu sagen, was ich haben möchte und dann bekommt der Rutenbauer meines Vertrauens Grünes Licht und ich lasse ihn dann machen. Nebenbei habe ich auch har nicht den Platz für Selbstbauten. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Das auf dem Bild ist übrigens ein 10 ft. Menava Blank von Bartsch, beringt mit 7+1 Seaguideringen. Meine "H" Universalrute in knappen 2.5 lbs..


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hier die Anleitung zum Tiger Wrap, falls Andal dich jetzt scharf gemacht hat:
> 
> https://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.php?t=198242



Danke- aber jede Form der Zierwicklung liegt über meinem Niev- Nivea- Level. Wenn die Ringe halten und in Flucht sind, bin ich schon zufrieden. Ich denke aber ernsthaft über einen Schonbezug in Klapperschlangenleder über dem Vorgriff nach, wenn ich die Rute für Krassgeilfangfotos zwischen die Zähne nehme. (Das gibt's wirklich, kein Scherz. Was denken sich die Leute Nur dabei. Also, jetzt mal ehrlich: Was denken die sich dabei? Was stimmt da nicht?)


----------



## Andal

Hab dir mal die Addy von meinem Rutenbauer zukommen lassen.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank, wird schon werden


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Wo finde ich eigentlich die Artenliste für die Ükel-Challenge?
Dann könnte ich die schnell abarbeiten....


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke- aber jede Form der Zierwicklung liegt über meinem Niev- Nivea- Level. Wenn die Ringe halten und in Flucht sind, bin ich schon zufrieden.


Du kokettierst!  aber wenn du mehr Rückgrat für die SLB brauchst wären die Tigerstraps doch das was du brauchst?


> Ich denke aber ernsthaft über einen Schonbezug in Klapperschlangenleder über dem Vorgriff nach, wenn ich die Rute für Krassgeilfangfotos zwischen die Zähne nehme. (Das gibt's wirklich, kein Scherz. Was denken sich die Leute Nur dabei. Also, jetzt mal ehrlich: Was denken die sich dabei? Was stimmt da nicht?)


Ich denke entweder an der eigenen Schnur stranguliert oder ein 80gr sargblei an den Kopp geworfen bekommen - auf jeden Fall sind Schäden entstanden, aber jede Jeck ist anders


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Was gibt es eigentlich als "Schneider-Preis"? - Einen Pressack, so wie beim Schafkopfrennen!?




In Schleswigholstein gab es früher immer einen Sack Taubenfutter. Wenn es mit dem Angeln nicht klappt, dann vielleicht als Taubenzüchter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zum Thema Blingbling im Rutenbau - wenn es guten, intensiv nachleuchtenden Lack gäbe wäre das eine tolle alternative um die ersten 2-3 Ringe zu wickeln, jedenfalls für mich als leidenschaftlichen Nachtanglee


----------



## Professor Tinca

Irgendwo im Forum tauchte schonmal die Frage nach Leuchtlack auf und wurde glaub ich auch beantwortet.

Wo ihr schon Rutenbau seid. Ich hab mal ein Album mit ein paar Schnappschüssen von meinen Selbstgebauten hochgeladen(falls es wen interessiert) und ihr ein paar Anregungen braucht. 

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?media/users/professor-tinca.40883/albums

Bei Fragen zu dem Thema helfe ich gern weiter. Nordlichtangler auch schätze ich mal(auch wenn er nur ohne blingbling baut  ).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wenn die Kamera nicht zu den Tieren kommt, kommen die Tiere eben zu mir.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn die Kamera nicht zu den Tieren kommt, kommen die Tiere eben zu mir.



Hahaha, ist das süß! Tolle Bilder von Deinem neuen Angelkumpel, wie er mit den Pfoten den Mais schnabuliert, vielen Dank dafür.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, ist das süß! Tolle Bilder von Deinem neuen Angelkumpel, vielen Dank dafür.
> hg
> Minimax



Du wirst Lachen, ich hatte die Buhne gewechselt und er kam mit. Der Stand vor mir und saß einmal unter der Kiepe. Er heißt übriges Oskar und mag Griffstücke aus Kork.


----------



## rhinefisher

Klasse Bilder - wirklich sehr schön.. .


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ihr schon Rutenbau seid. Ich hab mal ein Album mit ein paar Schnappschüssen von meinen Selbstgebauten hochgeladen(falls es wen interessiert) und ihr ein paar Anregungen braucht.


Das hast du aber nicht zum ersten mal gemacht oder ?
Sieht klasse aus.Alles piko bello .Top.
Überlegt habe ich schon des öfteren mir MEINE Rute selbst aufzubauen .
Korkgriff,ist mir persönlich ganz wichtig, mit nem schönen Rollenhalter,Ringe usw.
Was mich abschreckt ist die Lackierung,ich denke ich bin zu pingelig was das angeht.
Ich habe zwar beruflich mit Feinarbeit zu tun,in so fern macht mir der eigentliche Aufbau ,das Handwerkliche ,keine Kopfschmerzen. 
Aber das Lackieren so hinzubekommen das ich das selbst absegnen kann und mir sagen kann,Jung das haste prima hingekriegt,schreckt mich ab.


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du wirst Lachen, ich hatte die Buhne gewechselt und er kam mit. Der Stand vor mir und saß einmal unter der Kiepe. Er heißt übriges Oskar und mag Griffstücke aus Kork.


Du musst mir mal verraten, wie das Tier sich so nah an dich heran getraut hat...ist es von sich aus gekommen oder hast du es quasi "angefüttert"?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Du musst mir mal verraten, wie das Tier sich so nah an dich heran getraut hat...ist es von sich aus gekommen oder hast du es quasi "angefüttert"?



Erst schwamm er an mir vorbei, dann kam er immer näher. Als er neben mir Stand hab ich Mais geworfen, damit er mir nicht auf den Schoss krabbelt. So habe ich bisher noch nie eine Nutria erlebt. Der kam ja sogar auf die nächste Buhne mit. Grabbelte an meinem Bankstick rum, war neugierig wie Sau. Muss wohl einfach nen aufgewecktes Kerlchen sein.


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Erst schwamm er an mir vorbei, dann kam er immer näher. Als er neben mir Stand hab ich Mais geworfen, damit er mir nicht auf den Schoss krabbelt. So habe ich bisher noch nie eine Nutria erlebt. Der kam ja sogar auf die nächste Buhne mit. Grabbelte an meinem Bankstick rum, war neugierig wie Sau. Muss wohl einfach nen aufgewecktes Kerlchen sein.


Entweder jung & aufgeweckt, oder aber alt & erfahren. Das Erste wäre pure Naivität, das Zweite eiskalt berechnend.
Videos von fast handzahmen Nutrias gibt es Einige bei YouTube. Wenn es ein älteres Tier war, wusste es vermutlich ganz genau, dass nen Mensch mit feuchten Kohlefaser-Antennen eher am Fisch interessiert ist, als an seinem Pelz. Von der Größe her geht das nämlich schon Richtung ausgewachsenes Tier.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Muss wohl einfach nen aufgewecktes Kerlchen sein.





TobBok schrieb:


> Entweder jung & aufgeweckt, oder aber alt & erfahren.



oder tollwütig.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ui so nah bekommt man die bei uns nie zu Gesicht.
Die werden hier intensiv bejagt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das hast du aber nicht zum ersten mal gemacht oder ?
> Sieht klasse aus.Alles piko bello .Top.



Danke dir!
Es war ein Lernprozess der über mehrere Monate und viele (anfangs Umbauten und später) Neuaufbauten führte.
Irgendwann war es dann gut.

Versuch's ruhig mal wenn du handwerklich geschickt bist. Ist kein Hexenwerk!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Entweder jung & aufgeweckt, oder aber alt & erfahren. Das Erste wäre pure Naivität, das Zweite eiskalt berechnend.
> Videos von fast handzahmen Nutrias gibt es Einige bei YouTube. Wenn es ein älteres Tier war, wusste es vermutlich ganz genau, dass nen Mensch mit feuchten Kohlefaser-Antennen eher am Fisch interessiert ist, als an seinem Pelz. Von der Größe her geht das nämlich schon Richtung ausgewachsenes Tier.



Ich konnte das nicht einschätzen. Er war ja vehement neugiert. Der Stand unter meinter Rute aufrecht. Hat keine Anstalten gemacht, war nicht aggressiv. Nach den Turnübungen am Bankstick konnte ich das gar nicht mehr Glauben. Ich Tippe auf Eiskalt. Es war mir aber ein Blumenpflücken, die Natur bietet diese kleinen Abenteuer eben.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> oder tollwütig.


Das Verhalten würde nicht passen. Tollwut sorgt für Hydrophobie und das Tierchen schwimmt mitten hindurch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, ist das süß! Tolle Bilder von Deinem neuen Angelkumpel, wie er mit den Pfoten den Mais schnabuliert, vielen Dank dafür.
> hg
> Minimax


Vielleicht nimmt er mal eine mit und richtet sie ab.
Falls mit der Angel mal nichts läuft.......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> oder tollwütig.



Wieso? Ist die einfachste Lösung. Der Saß aber unter mir und von Beißen oder Durchdrehen war keine Spur.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@FF
Tolle Bilder! Der hat dich für nen Artgenossen gehalten wegen eurer Ähnlichkeit um die Hüften.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist die einfachste Lösung. Der Saß aber unter mir und von Beißen oder Durchdrehen war keine Spur.


War nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @FF
> Tolle Bilder! Der hat dich für nen Artgenossen gehalten wegen eurer Ähnlichkeit um die Hüften.



Unter Umständen eint uns einfach die Leidenschaft Wasser. Die Hüften sind aber ein nicht zu verachtendes Argument.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ist der nicht so klein,dass er von diesem Jahr sein müsste?
Das wäre dann jung und naiv... .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist der nicht so klein,dass er von diesem Jahr sein müsste?
> Das wäre dann jung und naiv... .



Meiner Meinung nach Adult. Keinesfalls von diesem Jahr.


----------



## Tobias85

Ooooh, jetzt möchte ich auch sonen kleinen Nutria-Kumpel haben!  Wenn du ihn jetzt regelmäßig triffst, dann machen wir ihn zu unserem Ükel-Maskottchen, in Ordnung? Einsprüche anyone? 

Ich war heut ne Dreiviertelstunde am Bächlein. Bis auf irgendeinen aggressiv raubenden Raubfisch war aber keine Aktivität am Platz. Aufm Heimweg noch Hähnchenleber besorgt, die probier ich am Sonntag aus, sofern ich dann in der Lage dazu bin. Morgen muss ich auf den Brocken - 13km und 900 Höhenmeter pro Strecke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ooooh, jetzt möchte ich auch sonen kleinen Nutria-Kumpel haben!  Wenn du ihn jetzt regelmäßig triffst, dann machen wir ihn zu unserem Ükel-Maskottchen, in Ordnung? Einsprüche anyone?



Vergessen werde ich ihn nicht, diesen Abschnitt muss ich aber die nächsten Wochen meiden. Gewöhnt er sich an Menschen, bin ich Verantwortlich für das, was ihm die meisten Vollidioten von 0815 Aldi-Bier Anglern antun würden. Da gibt es genügend Exemplare, die Messerwurfübungen vollziehen.

Es war eine einmalige Sache, im Sinne von Oskar.


----------



## Tobias85

Damit hast du wahrscheinlich recht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Damit hast du wahrscheinlich recht



Leider. Wir Leben nicht in dieser Lila-Welt. Empathie ist Mangelware, da kannst du meinen Hund fragen. Der ging nach Misshandlung des ersten Halters ins Heim. So läuft das, weil den meisten Menschen recht viel in der Birne fehlt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gewöhnt er sich an Menschen, .


Wenn die sich an Menschen gewöhnt haben z.b durch regelmäßiges Füttern ,dann können dies Zeitgenossen ziemlich unangenhem werden.wenn sie auf eimal nichts mehr bekommen.
Das gezeigete Tier war noch relativ klein.
Beissen können die aber trotzdem ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn die sich an Menschen gewöhnt haben z.b durch regelmäßiges Füttern ,dann können dies Zeitgenossen ziemlich unangenhem werden.wenn sie auf eimal nichts mehr bekommen.
> Das gezeigete Tier war noch relativ klein.
> Beissen können die aber trotzdem ganz ordentlich.



Kann schon sein, ich saß aber an der wilden Elbe im Hochwassergebiet. Da ist nichts mit Nutria-Tourismus. Ich denke das war einfach eine Ausnahme und ein tolles Erlebnis. Ich hab soviele dieser Nager um mich, sowas passiert sonst nicht. Sie drehen sonst immer panisch ab.

Da ich aber soviel Unterwegs bin über Stock und Stein, begeistert mich ja vieles. Im Frühling stand nen Biber mit Ast im Maul auf der Brücke vor mir, heute das. Für mich in jedem Falle eine Freude.


----------



## Andal

Richtig so. Man darf die Natur nicht verniedlichen...!


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich mag auch das getier um mich rum.Wir hatten mal nen Spezi im Verein der hat nachts Mäusefallen um seinen Platz ausgelegt.
Ich denke solche Leute haben draußen nichts verloren und sollten sich besser eine andere Beschäftigung suchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich mag auch das getier um mich rum.Wir hatten mal nen Spezi im Verein der hat nachts Mäusefallen um seinen Platz ausgelegt.
> Ich denke solche Leute haben draußen nichts verloren und sollten sich besser eine andere Beschäftigung suchen.



Wer so etwas macht, wirft auch vergiftete Hundeköder aus. Da wäre bei mir recht schnell eine Grenze erreicht und der Kollege müsste meine andere Seite ertragen. Ich kann ja Nachvollziehen, wenn gewisse Regulieren wegen Deichen/Nagern etc. dazugehören. Aber per se in der freien Natur fallen um seinen Angelplatz aufstellen ist dann schon eine andere Perversion. Ich erkenne nicht mal den Sinn dahinter.

Manche Leute brauchen den Klappspaten halt 4x übers Gesicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich erkenne nicht mal den Sinn dahinter.


So lächerlich das klingen mag : Einfach nur Schiss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So lächerlich das klingen mag : Einfach nur Schiss.



Vor Mäusen?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Andal

Verstehe ich auch mein Leben lang nicht. Das gehört halt mal dazu, dass es kreucht und fleucht. Nur bei Geschlängel hört meine Toleranz auf. Da bin ich schneller weg, als sonst was.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch mein Leben lang nicht. Das gehört halt mal dazu, dass es kreucht und fleucht. Nur bei Geschlängel hört meine Toleranz auf. Da bin ich schneller weg, als sonst was.



Ich trage sie immer Weg.


----------



## Andal

Bei denen ist bei mir alles vorbei. Da graust es mir, es ist eine echte Phobie.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach Adult. Keinesfalls von diesem Jahr.



Wenn der nicht von diesem Jahr ist, würde ich eher auf Bisam tippen.
Man kann das anhand von Bildern nur schlecht einschätzen, aber ich würde fast darauf wetten - für eine adulte Nutria ist das Tier erheblich zu klein.. .
Petri

PS: Einfach mal auf die hinteren Pfoten achten; Schwimmhäute - Nutria  Schwimmborsten - Bisam.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn der nicht von diesem Jahr ist, würde ich eher auf Bisam tippen.
> Man kann das anhand von Bildern nur schlecht einschätzen, aber ich würde fast darauf wetten - für eine adulte Nutria ist das Tier erheblich zu klein.. .
> Petri


Einigen wir uns halt auf einen netten, freundlichen, liebenswerten und hungrigen "Ratzen"!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns halt auf einen netten, freundlichen, liebenswerten und hungrigen "Ratzen"!




Auf jeden Fall!
Die sind, ganz egal welche Art, einfach nur süß.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn der nicht von diesem Jahr ist, würde ich eher auf Bisam tippen.
> Man kann das anhand von Bildern nur schlecht einschätzen, aber ich würde fast darauf wetten - für eine adulte Nutria ist das Tier erheblich zu klein.. .
> Petri
> 
> PS: Einfach mal auf die hinteren Pfoten achten; Schwimmhäute - Nutria  Schwimmborsten - Bisam.



Hatte Schwimmhäute, definitiv. Ansonsten einfach nur Oskar und mein Kumpel.


----------



## Andal

Wo wir als Gäste aufschlagen, sind die Oskarchen einfach zu Hause...


----------



## Kauli11

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn der nicht von diesem Jahr ist, würde ich eher auf Bisam tippen.



Der kann nicht von diesem Jahr sein, wir haben gerade FEBRUAR. Der ist aus dem Wurf vom letzten Jahr. Ich habe hinter dem Haus einen Bach. Dort kann ich das ganze Jahr Familie Nutria beobachten. Die Grösse  passt.


----------



## Matrix85

Ich hab eine Ringelnatter gekeschert, die hat schön gefaucht  Durfte dann aber gleich wieder in die Freiheit . 
Die Natur ist doch herrlich!


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Ringelnatter gekeschert, die hat schön gefaucht  Durfte dann aber gleich wieder in die Freiheit .
> Die Natur ist doch herrlich!


Fauchen ja,hatte mal ne Tellermine von Gelbwangenschildkröte am Eisen ,die fauchte auch.
Plus ein Zähne starrendes Maul.
Vorsicht mit den Fingern


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch mein Leben lang nicht. Das gehört halt mal dazu, dass es kreucht und fleucht. Nur bei Geschlängel hört meine Toleranz auf. Da bin ich schneller weg, als sonst was.


Warst ja auch schon verheiratet


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Warst ja auch schon verheiratet


Das verstehe ich auch nicht...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht...


Angst vor Schlangen? Die natter die du am busen nährtest?


----------



## Andal

Da sieht man, was dabei herauskommt, wenn man mal über den eigenen Schatten springt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ooooh, jetzt möchte ich auch sonen kleinen Nutria-Kumpel haben!  Wenn du ihn jetzt regelmäßig triffst, dann machen wir ihn zu unserem Ükel-Maskottchen, in Ordnung? Einsprüche anyone?



Ist das jetzt hier der Pokemon-Thread, odawas? Es gibt hier keine Ükel Maskottchen die niedlicher sind als ich!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt hier der Pokemon-Thread, odawas? Es gibt hier keine Ükel Maskottchen die niedlicher sind als ich!



Das muss @Kochtopf entscheiden..wir anderen kennen dich ja noch nicht ;P


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt hier der Pokemon-Thread, odawas? Es gibt hier keine Ükel Maskottchen die niedlicher sind als ich!


Was wiederum die Frage aufwirft, welchen Fetisch, Juju, Glücksbringer, Medizinbeutel ein wahrer Ückelbruder mit sich führen muss, soll, darf...?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ..wir anderen kennen dich ja noch nicht ;P


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das muss @Kochtopf entscheiden..wir anderen kennen dich ja noch nicht ;P


Daci7 hatte auch bereits das Vergnügen. Ich würde Minimax nicht als Maskottchen sehen, eher als...


Andal schrieb:


> Was wiederum die Frage aufwirft, welchen Fetisch, Juju, Glücksbringer, Medizinbeutel ein wahrer Ückelbruder mit sich führen muss, soll, darf...?


...den menschgewordenen Ükeömedizinbeutel!


----------



## Andal

Da hätten wir dann einen für alle. Ob das nicht ein zu arges Hin und Her gibt?


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Was wiederum die Frage aufwirft, welchen Fetisch, Juju, Glücksbringer, Medizinbeutel ein wahrer Ückelbruder mit sich führen muss, soll, darf...?


Hmm, Glücksbringer nicht wirklich  aber
ich hab seit bestimmt 25 Jahren immer das gleiche Käppi auf dem Kopf wenn ich feedern gehe. Es gibt da immer ein paar Partikel die beim Überkopfwurf aus dem Futterkorb rieseln die ich nicht direkt auf meinem Haupt haben möchte.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Da hätten wir dann einen für alle. Ob das nicht ein zu arges Hin und Her gibt?



Er darf doch eh nicht mitangeln, dann hat er doch Zeit genug, sich uns anderen abwechselnd zur Verfügung zu stellen...


----------



## Andal

Ja die guten alten Riten ... glaube ich, hatten wir schon mal.

Den Kescher, den man immer als erstes aufbaut, niemals baren Hauptes zu gehen, dem ersten Fisch des Jahres unbedingt die Freiheit wiedergeben...


----------



## rhinefisher

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Der kann nicht von diesem Jahr sein, wir haben gerade FEBRUAR. Der ist aus dem Wurf vom letzten Jahr. Ich habe hinter dem Haus einen Bach. Dort kann ich das ganze Jahr Familie Nutria beobachten. Die Grösse  passt.



Klar - da habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Natürlich meinte ich von 2018.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Da hätten wir dann einen für alle. Ob das nicht ein zu arges Hin und Her gibt?


Ich schneid mir ein pfötchen ab und trag es in der Tasche


----------



## Andal

Du wirkst heute so grob!


----------



## Kochtopf

Heute?!
Baustellentage zerren an den nerven


----------



## Andal

Freunde, Brüder... mal ganz etwas anderes, das ich eben entdeckt habe:

Montag, 04.02.2019 um 22.05 Uhr auf Arte "Dr. Seltsam - oder wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben" von S. Kubrik.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Kubrick


----------



## Andal

Und was ich auch nicht fassen kann, sind die englischen Flüsse. Da wird von "floodwater conditions", oder von "the river is very" high gesprochen und es kommt kein Fitzelchen Grünzeug daher. Nichts, außer vielleicht mal ein Blatt!

Und bei uns in Europa kommt man sich selbst bei normalen Bedingungen manchmal eher wie ein Gärtner vor. Nicht zu fassen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Freunde, Brüder... mal ganz etwas anderes, das ich eben entdeckt habe:
> Montag, 04.02.2019 um 22.05 Uhr auf Arte "Dr. Seltsam - oder wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben" von S. Kubrik.



Ein Meisterwerk! Unbedingt zu empfehlen.
Ich finds übrigens schön, trotz DvD, Blue Ray, und jderzeiit verfügbarer Filme im Internet wenn tolle Filme auch noch im normalen Fernsehen kommen-
dann muss man rechtzeitig vor der Glotze Sitzen, mit Knabbereien und Getränk, es hat sozusgen "eventcharakter"
Ich habe es z.B. immer geliebt, wenn auf irgendeinem Dritten im heissen, schwitzigen Hochsommer um 22.15 oder 23.00 "Das Fenster zum Hof" kam- nur so kann man den Film geniessen, ihn auf Fideo, womöglich im Winter zu gucken, ist wie Ravoli kalt aus der Dose zu löffeln..


----------



## rustaweli

Muß man heute auch nicht mehr, rechtzeitig einschalten oder programmieren reicht. Pause, vorspulen, zurückspulen,.. alles normal.
Aber danke für den TV Tip!


----------



## Kochtopf

Um, ihr werdet die Augen rollen und schnauben, auf das Maden Thema zu kommen... Ich bin Angler, ich will Fische fangen. Um Fisch zu essen kann ich ins Geschäft gehen, zumal meine Zielfische kulinarisch eher ausbaufähig sind, aaber: beim Hausbau, beim Autofahren, beim Garten umgraben immer immer immer sterben Lebewesen - Made und Wurm auf dem Haken sind da lediglich persönlicher weswegen ich ganz ehrlich keine Gewissensbisse habe sie anzuködern. Natur ist grausam und Teilnahmslos, alles andere ist menschliche Moral und damit höchst subjektiv


----------



## Andal

Gras braucht Wasser, Licht und Mineralien zum wachsen. Die Kuh brauchts Gras, ich das Steak und am Ende laben sich die Würmer an mir. That's live!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Gras braucht Wasser, Licht und Mineralien zum wachsen. Die Kuh brauchts Gras, ich das Steak und am Ende laben sich die Würmer an mir. That's live!


Wir nehmen nicht nur wir geben am Ende so viel zurück ^^


----------



## Andal

Eben. Das Leben ist eine tödliche Krankheit und sie wird durch Geschlechtsverkehr übertragen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kommt zwar nicht im Fernsehen aber der Film "Menschenfeind" von gaspar Noe hat ähnlich fröhliche Passagen wie dein letzter Post 

Zu Dr seltsam kann ich nur sagen, dass von Kubrick fast alles toll ist. Ein hoch auf die absurdität!


----------



## Andal

Klick! Billy Boy und seine Gang freut das auch.


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Ich finds übrigens schön, trotz DvD, Blue Ray, und jderzeiit verfügbarer Filme im Internet wenn tolle Filme auch noch im normalen Fernsehen kommen-
> dann muss man rechtzeitig vor der Glotze Sitzen, mit Knabbereien und Getränk, es hat sozusgen "eventcharakter"



Da geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht. Ich bin halt noch ein Kind des analogen Fernsehens, wo man nehmen musste was man bekam und wann man es bekam....sehr zum leidwesen meiner Netflix-Maxdome-Amazon Prime-Youtube Kids 



Minimax schrieb:


> ...ist wie Ravoli kalt aus der Dose zu löffeln..



Das ist aber eine sehr geile Art, Fertigravioli zu essen....erinnert mich sofort an Angelsessions und Festivals der wilden Jugend und macht mich wehmütig...


----------



## Andal

Dosenravioli haben mich damals mit 19 Lenzen dazu gebracht, dass ich mir das Kochen beigebracht habe. Erste eigene Bude und nach vier Wochen Ravioli musste einfach was passieren!


----------



## Welpi

Aber die Ravioli haben Dich vier Wochen überleben lassen und Dir den Schritt zum Selbstversorger geebnet... sie sind DER integrale Bestandteil jeder Sozialevolution


----------



## Andal

Ich mag die auch heute noch. Aber warm und mit viel geriebenem Emmentaler!


----------



## feederbrassen

Der Geschmack von Dosenravioli brennt sich im Gedächtnis ein. 
Nur durch das reine lesen davon hab ich schon den Geruch in der Nase und das um die Uhrzeit.


----------



## Andal

Ravioli, Miraculi, Fischstäbchen... das sind Geschmäcker, die einem immer bleiben werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sind Ravioli diese "Nudelkissen mit sandiger Kompostfüllung"?
Falls ja, die hab ich einmal gekostet und bin geheilt für den Rest des Lebens.


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> ..warm und mit viel geriebenem Emmentaler!



Das ist meine liebste Art für die genialen Fertigmaultaschen von Bürger (der schwäbische Gott Culinarius und meine Oma mögen mir verzeihen)...


----------



## Andal

Maultaschen in der Gulaschsuppe. War schon am LKW eines der liebsten Essen. Alles drin in einem Topf...


----------



## Welpi

Maultaschen gehören in Suppe...klingt also sehr pragmatisch ...und sehr lecker. Muss ich bei der ersten Karpfen-Session dieses Jahr mal feierlich probieren...


----------



## Andal

Auf dem Laster hat man halt, wie beim Fischen auch, nur einen Kocher. Ausprobiert und für gut befunden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Selbst auf Festival, LARP oder auf Fahrt bei den Pfadfindern, konnte mich noch nie überwinden Ravioli kalt zu essen, lieber habe ich im Regen nach halbwegs trockenem Holz gesucht  ich liebe gefüllte Nudeln grundsätzlich und etwas gepimpt (ein Löffelchen Creme Fraiche, Chili, Oregano  Knofl) kann man auch einer faden Mahlzeit aus der Dose festlichen Glanz einhauchen


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Maultaschen in der Gulaschsuppe. War schon am LKW eines der liebsten Essen. Alles drin in einem Topf...


Aaaahh, trash cooking


----------



## feederbrassen

Was anderes. 
Da hier heute das Wetter vom Feinsten ist das man nicht mal seinen Hund vor die Tür schickt werde ich mich nach den Pflicht Aufgaben mal mit dem hier befassen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Muss ja auch gemacht werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neue Schnur muss auch mal sein.

Wie ist die Milo Schnur?
Weich oder drahtig? Tragkraft?


----------



## phirania

Solche Exemplare habe ich bei mir am See auch...






Sind so zahm die fressen mir aus der Hand.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neue Schnur muss auch mal sein.
> 
> Wie ist die Milo Schnur?
> Weich oder drahtig? Tragkraft?


Keines falls Drahtig obwohl sie fast keine Dehnung hat.
Ich empfinde sie als geschmeidig, ähnlich einer Stroft GTM,noch ein tacken mehr. 
Lässt sich aber wesentlich besser Knoten als die Stroft .
Knotenfestigkeit und Abrieb sind Top. 
Tragkraft bei der 0,20 /5,60kg und bei der 0,24/7,90kg.
Preis ist mehr als in Ordnung. 
Ist für mich DIE Schnur beim feedern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.
Das klingt ja gut.


----------



## feederbrassen

Gerne


----------



## Kochtopf

Wie liegt die Milo preislich?


----------



## gründler

Moin

Ich hab da mal ne frage an euch..weiß jemand wie Posenöhre oder Posenöhr gewickelt (um die Antenne) bezeichnet werden??? Im Netz unter Posenöhr findet man leider nix ausser Posen.
Suche aber die  Öhre für die Schnurführung am besten die rund gewickelten die um die Antenne kommen.
Oder kennt jemand nen Shop der Zubehör anbietet (auch Ausländische Shops).

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese die in den Körper gesteckt werden meinst du aber nicht?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Twisted-Wir...hash=item46000fb0ee:m:mK4yx6mXT-JG2ip3wcEUa7Q


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese bestimmt was?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Spring-Eyes...fe86c9c7:m:m643TOfkgGGtGNIRfx4zW0Q:rk:24:pf:0


----------



## gründler

Genau..... danke dir perfekt...
lg


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nen bissl teuer, geht auch deutlich günstiger.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Totally-Enc...85:m:mOXUYUtQdzIEMRXGe-iJHNQ&var=600229362014


----------



## Professor Tinca

Billiger ist immer gut.


----------



## Minimax

Hoi, ist jemand heut am Wasser? Bei uns ists pünktlich zum Wochenende richtig widerlich draussen geworden. Dennoch spüre ich den Lockruf des Wassers. Wenns schlimmer wird könnts morgen zu ner kleine Patrouille am Flüßchen kommen. Entweder etwas rumgüstern, oder ein kleiner Erlkönigtest mit angetapten Ringen für die MKIII SLB. Oder sogar die Rosakombo testen? Man wird sehen. Aber gleich geht's erstmal zum Angelladen, denn erstens brauch ich Köder, und zweitens ist das mit der Schnur ne gute Idee, hab auch so einige leere Spulen. Und ein bisschen Angelshop rumlungern ist an so nem Tag genau das richtige.


(Zu den Ravioli: Eine bestimmte Sorte einer bestimmten Firma ist für mich, richtig zubereitet (kochend heiss) richtig serviert (Eiskalte Cola dazu) richtig genossen (Im Schälchen, liegend auf der Couch) Manna, Soma, Götterspeise! Seltsamerweise sind mir alle anderen Dosenraviolivarianten, auch von der gleichen Firma, ein Graus.
Und ganz allgemein: Verschiedene Küchen auf der Welt haben zu verschiedenen Zeiten das Konzept der kleinen, pikant gefüllten Teigtasche entdeckt. Ich halte das für eine der größten zivilisatorischen Leistungen, die eine Kultur überhaupt erbringen kann. Schrift, Metallurgie, Menschenopfer, Architektur, Raumfahrt und sogar Teflonpfannen sind eitle Spielereien gegen köstliche kleine Teigtaschen!)


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie liegt die Milo preislich?


3,90€ für eine 135m Spule .
Leider hab ich bisher nirgends Großspulen gefunden.
Naja, ist auch nicht weiter tragisch, gewechselt wird ca alle drei Jahre.

edit, 3,99 € ist der aktuelle Stand


----------



## hanzz

Nee. Heute nicht ans Wasser
Hier wechseln sich fieser Regen und dichter Schneefall stündlich ab. 
Aber wenn ich wollte könnte ich. Hab wieder einen mobilen Untersatz seit 4 Wochen.
Das ist schon mal ein gutes Gefühl. 
Morgen soll es trocken bleiben. 
Da werd ich wohl mal ne kleine Räubertour machen. 
Hauptsache mal am Wasser. Es ruft mich. 
Und wenn es am Ende des Tages nur das Lauschen des Rauschen von Gevatter Rhein war.


----------



## Mikesch

Dosenravioli, wie könnt ihr nur. 
Mich überkommt Übelkeit wenn ich daran denke bzw. davon lese.


----------



## Lajos1

mikesch schrieb:


> Dosenravioli, wie könnt ihr nur.
> Mich überkommt Übelkeit wenn ich daran denke bzw. davon lese.



Hallo,

da hättest Du mal den Pampf aus den EPA-Päckchen in den 1960ern bei der Bundeswehr essen müssen. Da hättest Du bei einer Dose Ravioli geglaubt, du wärst im Ritz.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Um, ihr werdet die Augen rollen und schnauben, auf das Maden Thema zu kommen... Ich bin Angler, ich will Fische fangen. Um Fisch zu essen kann ich ins Geschäft gehen, zumal meine Zielfische kulinarisch eher ausbaufähig sind, aaber: beim Hausbau, beim Autofahren, beim Garten umgraben immer immer immer sterben Lebewesen - Made und Wurm auf dem Haken sind da lediglich persönlicher weswegen ich ganz ehrlich keine Gewissensbisse habe sie anzuködern. Natur ist grausam und Teilnahmslos, alles andere ist menschliche Moral und damit höchst subjektiv



Sollte ja auch kein Vorwurf vom hohen Ross herab sein. War lediglich meine Meinung zum Thema, verbunden mit der Akzeptanz zu Andersdenkenden.
Wenn es um den Kreislauf geht/ginge, wäre ich ja dabei. Aber nur um meinen egoistischen Drang nachzugehen, Rücksicht auf Natur und Leben sowie Moral abzulegen, ist halt nicht so Meins. Das alles für C&R hat doch nichts mit dem Kreislauf zu tun, bei verfärbten "Zielfischen" nur um des Egoismus, des Drillen wegen wird es dann schon komisch, milde auf psychedelische Konstellationen ausgedrückt.
Anbei - die Natur ist eben NICHT grausam, alles hat seinen Sinn! Grausam bleibt einzig der Mensch welcher bereit ist für unnütze, egoistische Zwecke die Moral und somit für mich(!) die Menschlichkeit abzulegen.


----------



## Mikesch

In den 70ern war es nicht viel besser, aber besser als die Dosenravioli die ich kenne. Nur daran riechen und die Übelkeit steigt auf.

Werde jetzt zu Abend speisen:
San Daniele, Lardo, … und mit einem guten Roten runterspülen.


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> … und mit einem guten Roten *runterspülen*.



Tja, da sieht man es mal wieder:
Manners make the man (and not the dish)


----------



## Andal

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hättest Du mal den Pampf aus den EPA-Päckchen in den 1960ern bei der Bundeswehr essen müssen. Da hättest Du bei einer Dose Ravioli geglaubt, du wärst im Ritz.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Das wirklich schlimme am EPa Bj. 1960 war vor allem die Tatsache, dass wir es Mitte der 80er in der Truppemküche serviert bekamen. Im Gelände gab es dann halbe Hendl mit Pommfritz. Alles aus einem Wärmekübel, weil der versoffene Spieß mal wieder vergessen hat, Geländeverpflegung anzufordern. Oder Eis als Nachtisch. Nach einer 36 Stunden Übung in Stetten am Kalten Arsch - im Februar, bei 1 m Schnee und im Freien!


----------



## feederbrassen

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hättest Du mal den Pampf aus den EPA-Päckchen in den 1960ern bei der Bundeswehr essen müssen. Da hättest Du bei einer Dose Ravioli geglaubt, du wärst im Ritz.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Hör bloß auf.
Die waren auch später nicht besser .
Erbsensuppe die älter war als ich selbst .
Stolze 24 Jahre war das Zeug alt .
Das Konservierungsmittel da drin reicht bis in alle Ewigkeit .
Vielleicht muss ich deswegen nach meinem Ableben mal entsorgt werden und darf nicht einfach unter die Erde.


----------



## Andal

Ging alles noch, aber das "Rührei mit Schinken" war der Gipfel. Das ging absolut nicht durch den Hals!


----------



## feederbrassen

Panas und Mokturtel.
Buahh


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Grausam bleibt einzig der Mensch welcher bereit ist für unnütze, egoistische Zwecke die Moral und somit für mich(!) die Menschlichkeit abzulegen.




Gaaaanz dünnes Eis.
Du darfst ja nichtmal ne Mücke töten weil se dich piekst, kein Auto fahren weil es viele Insekten tötet usw....
Eigentlich bleibt mit der Einstellung nur der Suizid wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke.

Nichts und niemand kann leben ohne dass andere Lebewesen darunter "leiden".


----------



## Kochtopf

Leben an ich ist ein egoistischer Akt. Ich sag nur Kükenschredder


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gaaaanz dünnes Eis.
> Du darfst ja nichtmal ne Mücke töten weil se dich piekst, kein Auto fahren weil es viele Insekten tötet usw....
> Eigentlich bleibt mit der Einstellung nur der Suizid wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke.
> 
> Nichts und niemand kann leben ohne dass andere Lebewesen darunter "leiden".



Nö, kein dünnes Eis! Wenn mich ne Mücke stechen will, Pech, ich versuche ihr eins mitzugeben. DER Kreislauf halt. Auto fahren muß und kann ich - denn ich will überleben und brauch es damit für Arbeitszwecke. All dies steht nicht in Relation zum tatsächlich vorhanden Sinn, oder eben doch nur zum eigenen Spaß, statts dem  gegebenen KREISLAUF.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leben an ich ist ein egoistischer Akt. Ich sag nur Kükenschredder


So weit musst du gar nicht gehen. Das tierische Plankton frißt das pflanzliche u.s.w.u.s.f.!

Ich mache mich nicht zum Büttel einer kruden Bambi-Ideologie. Ich bin als Nahrungsgeneralist geboren und so werde ich auch weiterhin leben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der es so erlebt? Oder will sich nur keiner offenbaren?



Nö, geht mir genauso, nur sehr unterschiedlich, je nach den Tagen.

Manchmal kömme ich vor lauter Eindrücken gar nicht mehr zum konzentrierten Fische aufspüren.
Manchmal sitze ich bis tief in die Nacht weiter am Wasser. Wenn die Fledermäuse schon wieder weg sind. Wenn der Mond aufsteigt. Die Nebel über das Wasser zu  wabern beginnen und geisterhaft aufsteigen, der Frost ganz langsam aufkommt.

Und der Arsch so richtig festzufrieren beginnt. 

Manchmal auch trifft man andere Angelmenschen am Wasser. Denen es gerade genauso geht. Dann tritt alles andere in den Hintergrund.
Dann ist es schwer, sich tief in der Nacht wieder zu trennen und nach Hause zu fahren.
Gerade in weit entrückten Gegenden zu weit entrückten Tageszeiten zu weit entrückten Jahreszeiten -- sind die Menschen am Wasser eben Menschen.
Und Harmonie mit Natur und Tierwelt ist überall.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> All dies steht nicht in Relation zum tatsächlich vorhanden Sinn, oder eben doch nur zum eigenen Spaß, statts dem  gegebenen KREISLAUF.



So wie die Katze mit der Beute spielt, gehört es zu meiner Lebensart(und damit zu meiner Moral und meiner Menschlichkeit) Scheißhausfliegenlarven,
Würmer u.ä. mit einem Haken zu spicken und damit zu angeln.
Ob der Fang dann verwertet wird, hängt von anderen Faktoren ab, die erst nach dem Fang in vollem Umfang ersichtlich sind.

Und das Beste daran ist - ich tue das mit einem guten Gefühl(du kannst es auch Spaß nennen). 

Alles was Menschen tun, dient dem Zweck sich ein gutes Gefühl zu verschaffen.
Auch das was Moralisten von sich geben, dient dem Zweck ihnen ein gutes Gefühl zu verschaffen.

Das klappt auch ganz gut solange sie sich nicht gegenseitig ihre ganz eigene Moral aufzwingen wollen. Leider ist das aber heutzutage stets und ständig zu beobachten.


----------



## feederbrassen

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nö, kein dünnes Eis! Wenn mich ne Mücke stechen will, Pech, ich versuche ihr eins mitzugeben. DER Kreislauf........


Wenn das Viech dann irgendwie nen Virus auf dich übertragen hat an dem du verreckst wirst du auch dem Kreislauf zugeführt. 
Vielleicht Kompostiert


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Oder vorher schnell vom Alligator gefressen, das soll in Florida öfter passieren bei sich nicht an die Regeln haltenden Touristen,

Oder 100 Millionen fallen über einen her und nehmen erstmal alles Blut mit,
und dann kommt der Alligator.


@all
guckt euch mal im Web/Youtube die Filmchen über Wale an,
z.B. selbst die Aussichten des gewaltigen Blauwals (hochentwickelte Säugetiere mit gewaltigen Hirnkapazitäten und in der Tat in mehrfacher Hinsicht höchstentwickeltes Leben).

Die werden bei Krankheit / Schwächung / Lebensende von den großen Haien angefallen, und bei lebendigen Leibe und vollem Empfinden ganz langsam stückchenweise abgenagt. Und weil sie so groß und die Haie relativ sehr klein sind, dauert das richtig lange ...

Wer da noch irgendwie mit Sinn und Unsinn von Grausamkeiten fabuliert oder philosophiert, sich das einzige wahre Moralin über andere und anderes Leben anmaßt,
dem hilft wohl nur noch eins an erlebten Empfindungen zum Quantensprung:
Eine Panzerfaust abgeschossen direkt frontal auf seine Vorderschädelplatte - egal wie dick das Brett davor ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Leute, contenance! Rustaweli hat zwar eine durchaus streitbare meinung aber kein Grund die guten Sitten zu vergessen, wir sind hier im Ükel und nicht bei Netzwerk angeln


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *Leute, contenance! (..) kein Grund die guten Sitten zu vergessen, wir sind hier im Ükel (..)*



Allerdings!
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bitte keine Politischen Diskussionen, siehe Boardregeln. Nur Angelpolitisches oder was direkt damit zu tun hat.

#sonstPunkte #keineToleranz


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Allerdings!
> Minimax


Zensor! ;-)

Meine China sinkendes Geflecht kam heute. Sinkt tatsächlich, fasst sich drahtig an aber ich bin guter Dinge. Kommt auf die Feeder ersatzrolle


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bitte keine Politischen Diskussionen, siehe Boardregeln. Nur Angelpolitisches oder was direkt damit zu tun hat.
> 
> #sonstPunkte #keineToleranz




Hol dir erstmal n Kaffe damit die Augen aufgehen. 
Wo liest du denn was Politisches?

PS: Wozu sind die komischen Sachen am Ende mit dem # davor?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hol dir erstmal n Kaffe.
> Wo liest du denn was Politisches?
> 
> PS: Wozu sind die komischen Sachen am Ende mit dem # davor?



Ich habs gewusst. Ich wollte eigentlich auf alte Zeiten anspielen, mir gelang es aber nicht, diese Brücke zu schlagen. Da haben wir den Salat, jetzt eskaliert es. Schau mal auf Pottis Kommentar und dann auf meine Reaktion.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ach ja nu fällt's mir wieder ein.... 
Hab ich schonma irgendwann gelesen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Btw. sind diese Grundsatzdebatten ohnehin philosophischer Natur. Ich räume jedem sein Denken und seine Freiheit ein, solange er nicht die meinige Übertritt oder für sich vereinnahmt. Wir Angler sind dahingehend sowieso Paradox. Ich drille Schleien, die ich Release. Man könnte einen Sadist sehen, andere nennen mich Sportsfreund. Ich füttere aber auch Nutrias an der Elbe oder hole einen Hund aus dem Tierheim.

Wir sind alle individuelle Staubkörner im Universum.


----------



## Kochtopf

...und das ist als Ansage zu verstehen!!!

Meine Fresse, wurde er schmallippig wenn man ihn an seine eigenem Boardregeln erinnert hat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach ja nu fällt's mir wieder ein....
> Hab ich schonma irgendwann gelesen.



Jau Bro. Ich hab mich aber auch keine Mühe gegeben, es richtig zu Inszenieren. Ich bin bloß auf Harry Kochpotters geschriebenes eingestiegen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...und das ist als Ansage zu verstehen!!!
> 
> Meine Fresse, wurde er schmallippig wenn man ihn an seine eigenem Boardregeln erinnert hat



  Da hab ich gleich noch was für unseren Labbertrööööt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jau Bro. Ich hab mich aber auch keine Mühe gegeben, es richtig zu Inszenieren. Ich bin bloß auf Harry Kochpotters geschriebenes eingestiegen.


Ich bevorzuge wennschondennschon Hairy Potter


----------



## Andal

Ach Kinners ... in sechs, acht Wochen sitzen wir wieder bei moderatem Wetter draussen und lachen herzhaft über uns, jene Zeilen und überhaupt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ein bisschen Spass muss sein


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hatte auch mal Spaß- ich fand's furchtbar


----------



## Andal

Außerdem muss ich mir jetzt nur noch zwei ordentliche Portionen Pellets bestellen - zum Füttern und 14er zum Anködern - dann habe ich alles für den Start am Start.


----------



## feederbrassen

Brauche auch nur, nicht wirklich brauchen aber ich möchte noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten fürs Feintuning vom Futter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab mir gerade noch ne neue Schleuder "Drennan Groundbait Caty"  besorgt.
Brauchte mal ne neue die auch bissl Masse schafft.

Die Ballen werden mit nem Nash Ballmaker gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Ballen werden mit nem Nash Ballmaker gemacht.



Ich mache auch immer massige Ballen. Morgens.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mache auch immer massige Ballen. Morgens.


Hab grad das Bild im Kopf, wie du die mit der Bollenschleuder "Rektal C" übern Kiez feuerst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mache auch immer massige Ballen. Morgens.




Aber presst du die auch händisch in Form?


----------



## Kochtopf

Dein Zitat zeigt fälschlicherweise mich und nicht den Prof als Urheber an 
So nen Ballmaker fände ich interessant aber ich empfinde die Preise als Zumutung- gibt es da ein gut und günstig Produkt?


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber presst du die auch händisch in Form?


Darf aber nicht zu fluffig sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Darf aber nicht zu fluffig sein



Auf dem Küchtisch kurz im Mehl wälzen.
Macht man mit klebrigem Teig auch so.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kopfkino


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dein Zitat zeigt fälschlicherweise mich und nicht den Prof als Urheber an
> So nen Ballmaker fände ich interessant aber ich empfinde die Preise als Zumutung- gibt es da ein gut und günstig Produkt?


Nimm eine Spritze deiner Wahl, säge den Boden ab und schon hast du die Futterpresse deiner Vorstellung zum kleinen Preis.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber presst du die auch händisch in Form?



Wozu gibt es ne Mould beim Method Feedern?


----------



## feederbrassen

Guter Tipp Andal ,danke


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Röhren vom PVA Netz und der dazugehörige Stampfer sollten auch gut funktionieren.


----------



## Andal

Oder irgend ein Röhrchen, einen Schlitz reindremeln und fertig ist die Punch für alle möglichen Köder. Mit dem passenden Schlitz, um den Haken zu platzieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Unterstützer des Angelhandels und der notleidenden Fische, ob Tackle oder Mampfware, sind wieder vollaktiv!

Echt gut so, weitermachen!


----------



## Andal

Dafür habe ich die Woche auch wieder ein kleines Vermögen an Nubbsies geordert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Oder irgend ein Röhrchen, einen Schlitz reindremeln und fertig ist die Punch für alle möglichen Köder. Mit dem passenden Schlitz, um den Haken zu platzieren.


Großkalibrige Kugelschreiberteile sind hierfür sehr dankbar


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Preis vom Ballmaker ist meiner Meinung nach Vertretbar. Genauso wie alles andere überteuerte, was bei mir im Angelzimmer steht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Phhhhhh 14Euronen für das Teil von Nash.


----------



## Andal

Wobei es nicht immer sinnvoll ist, nicht das Original zu führen. Hab mir deswegen auch dieses Teil zugelegt. Ein Kollege wurde richtig blöd von der WaPo angemacht, weil er eben diesen Gegenstand nicht dabei hatte, obwohl er ja laut Gewässerschein müsste. Hab einfach keinen Bock, mich anmachen zu lassen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Phhhhhh 14Euronen für das Teil von Nash.



Preislich kriegst du die für nen 10er. Sind tatsächlich etwas zu teuer, aber jeden Euro wert. Da gehts dann auch um nen Gimmick für Spaß. Ich mag das Ding beim Pickern/Stippen enorm. Klar, kostet was, aber was ist denn preislich angemessen? Wir kaufen ja alles um das X-Fache über dem eigentlichen Wert.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe schon lange vor dem Ballmaker mit den umgemodelten Spritzen hantiert. Nur deswegen habe ich keinen Ballmaker.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich sehe da für meine Art der Angelei den Kosten /Nutzfaktor nicht.
Ist das gleiche wie mit Boiliecrushern.
Ansonsten, klar, haben. 
Da guckt man dann eher nicht mehr so auf den Preis


----------



## Andal

Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Trümmern, die den Boiliecrusher gut ersetzen können. Aber erstens kosten die auch was und zweitens sind sie alle deutlich größer und instabiler. Also Boiliecrusher!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich sehe da für meine Art der Angelei den Kosten /Nutzfaktor nicht.
> Ist das gleiche wie mit Boiliecrushern.
> Ansonsten, klar, haben



Ich bin auch durch mit dem Kosten/Sinn Thema. Ich hab mir jetzt den Preston Monster Bait Tray geholt. Hat nicht mal nen Grund, ich wollte es einfach haben. Jetzt kommt das Roving Kit, 2 Steckruten im Packmaß 1,80m von Korum für meine Elb-Barben. Dann ne Go-Pro, neue Kamera, neue Ruten fürs Wanderangeln.

Nachdenken ist da nicht mehr, ich Kaufe und fresse am Monatsende meine Futtermehle. Ist mir vollkommen Pups. Ich hab nur wenig Lebenszeit, Sparen können die Hamster für den Herbst.


----------



## Andal

Spare in der Not, denn dann hast du Zeit dazu!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab für den Hund für Notfälle knappe 2.000€ als Reserve, alles andere geht für Koks, Nutten und Schleien drauf.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> alles andere geht für Koks, Nutten und *Schleien* drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> für Koks, Nutten und Schleien drauf.


Erzähl mal richtig:
Nutten und Schleien, was treiben die denn so zusammen? Auch noch unter Kokseinfluss.
Deswegen bist Du also so auf Schleienfang aus, geht nicht mehr ohne?

Kopfkino.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Erzähl mal richtig:
> Nutten und Schleien, was treiben die denn so zusammen? Auch noch unter Kokseinfluss.
> Deswegen bist Du also so auf Schleienfang aus, geht nicht mehr ohne?
> 
> Kopfkino.



Im Mai schwimme ich am Ufer entlang, Kraut besamend und wohl vergnügt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Mai schwimme ich am Ufer entlang, Kraut besamend und wohl vergnügt.


 und wieder Kopfkino


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> und wieder Kopfkino


----------



## feederbrassen

Nicht ganz der gleiche Film


----------



## Andal

Verhaltensgestörte Delphine kommen in Scharen, um mit ihm zu schwimmen!


----------



## Matrix85

zu geil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nicht ganz der gleiche Film



War das Warm-Up. Ich musste erstmal die Eier (DEN LAICH) suchen. Hatte ich gefunden, dann ging die Sause los.


----------



## Kochtopf

Aber kalt war es


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War das Warm-Up. Ich musste erstmal die Eier (DEN LAICH) suchen. Hatte ich gefunden, dann ging die Sause los.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber kalt war es



Das war im März. Der sogenannte Penis kam dem Tauwurm (geschnitten) nahe.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein Meisterwerk! Unbedingt zu empfehlen.
> Ich finds übrigens schön, trotz DvD, Blue Ray, und jderzeiit verfügbarer Filme im Internet wenn tolle Filme auch noch im normalen Fernsehen kommen-
> dann muss man rechtzeitig vor der Glotze Sitzen, mit Knabbereien und Getränk, es hat sozusgen "eventcharakter"
> Ich habe es z.B. immer geliebt, wenn auf irgendeinem Dritten im heissen, schwitzigen Hochsommer um 22.15 oder 23.00 "Das Fenster zum Hof" kam- nur so kann man den Film geniessen, ihn auf Fideo, womöglich im Winter zu gucken, ist wie Ravoli kalt aus der Dose zu löffeln..




... Arte ist glücklicherweise ein gutes Stück entfernt vom „normalen Fernsehen”.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Mai schwimme ich am Ufer entlang, Kraut besamend und wohl vergnügt.


Das lässt dann mit der abklingenden Laichzeit zum Sommer hoffentlich wieder nach.
Wußte gar nicht, dass Schleienschleim bei geheimnisvoller Anwendung auf den Schleimhäuten schlimmer doped als Fliegenpilze. 

Danke für die Erfahrungen !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das lässt dann mit der abklingenden Laichzeit zum Sommer hoffentlich wieder nach.
> Wußte gar nicht, dass Schleienschleim bei geheimnisvoller Anwendung auf den Schleimhäuten schlimmer doped als Fliegenpilze.
> 
> Danke für die Erfahrungen !



Frag mal Izaak Walton nach den heilenden Kräften der Schleie! Das Zeug bumst ungemein!


----------



## alexpp

geomas schrieb:


> ... Arte ist glücklicherweise ein gutes Stück entfernt vom „normalen Fernsehen”.


Die Meinung kann ich nicht immer teilen.


----------



## Andal

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Meinung kann ich nicht immer teilen.


Die Magazinsendungen sind schon sehr tendenziell und wirken gesteuert. Aber wir reden ja vom Spielfilmangebot.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Frag mal Izaak Walton nach den heilenden Kräften der Schleie! Das Zeug bumst ungemein!


Na Mist, da der gerade nicht persönlich verfügbar ist.
Muss ich durch das lange Buch blättern ... ebooks konnte der irgendwie auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hab letztens beim Bilder archivieren einen Hasel entdeckt. Es gibt sie bei uns also auch. Was für Hackfressen.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Frag mal Izaak Walton nach den heilenden Kräften der Schleie! Das Zeug bumst ungemein!


Und wenn es so weit ist, jammern die "Kollegen" wieder, dass sie so schleimig sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn es so weit ist, jammern die "Kollegen" wieder, dass sie so schleimig sind.



Alles Gummiert, kein Problem!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn es so weit ist, jammern die "Kollegen" wieder, dass sie so schleimig sind.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alles Gummiert, kein Problem!



Aber Waller schmieren sie sich dann mit Wonne ans Hemd.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ist mir egal, Schleien sind sooo schön


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ist mir egal, Schleien sind sooo schön


Des glabst aba!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin echt nicht zart besaitet aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir Waller anzufassen. Aale, brassen alles kein Problem aber beim Waller "gruselts" mich.


----------



## feederbrassen

Is so


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin echt nicht zart besaitet aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir Waller anzufassen. Aale, brassen alles kein Problem aber beim Waller "gruselts" mich.


Wenn der Aal sich schön um das Handgelenk zieht am besten noch mit Uhr ums Handgelenk


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin echt nicht zart besaitet aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir Waller anzufassen. Aale, brassen alles kein Problem aber beim Waller "gruselts" mich.


Wenn es "aalig" wird, habe ich meinen Larchy dabei ... kein Problem mehr.

http://shop.cajo-angelsport.de/Larchy-Hakenloeser-1


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bei mir erkennen alle immer am Geruch, das ich Brassen Feedern war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es "aalig" wird, habe ich meinen Larchy dabei ... kein Problem mehr.


Davor brauchste doch erstmal für was größeres den Lip-Grip.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Davor brauchste doch erstmal für was größeres den Lip-Grip.


Mit dem Larchy muss ich den Fisch gar nicht anfassen. Einhängen, spannen, abziehen ... und plumps. So einfach, so sauber.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es "aalig" wird, habe ich meinen Larchy dabei ... kein Problem mehr.
> 
> http://shop.cajo-angelsport.de/Larchy-Hakenloeser-1


Bis zu welcher Größe bekommst du den Aal gehalten? 
Im Vereinssee sind nur die Kaliber einer 0,33er Bierflasche und drüber .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Mit dem Larchy muss ich den Fisch gar nicht anfassen. Einhängen, spannen, abziehen ... und plumps. So einfach, so sauber.


Du meinst wirklich totales uncatch & release? 

Wobei oben war immer noch der Wels das Thema und offen und nicht der Kleinaal ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Größe bekommst du den Aal gehalten?
> Im Vereinssee sind nur die Kaliber einer 0,33er Bierflasche und drüber .



Bei mir auch. Fange trotzdem keinen.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Größe bekommst du den Aal gehalten?
> Im Vereinssee sind nur die Kaliber einer 0,33er Bierflasche und drüber .


Da wird nix gehalten. Nur enthakt.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du meinst wirklich totales uncatch & release?


Aale gehen bei mir noch über dem Wasser sofort wieder zurück.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Fange trotzdem keinen.


Du kannst die richtig dicken teilweise sehen.
Brauchst du nur nicht versuchen ,denn die stehen in den Ins Wasser rasenden Wurzeln der am Ufer stehenden Bäume. 
Wenn Aal dann zwischen 50 und 65cm,bitte


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Da wird nix gehalten. Nur enthakt.
> 
> 
> Aale gehen bei mir noch über dem Wasser sofort wieder zurück.


Nur nicht wenn sie,, klein"sind. 
Frisch aus dem Rauch, am liebsten noch warm.Lecker.


----------



## Andal

Mir schmecken sie nicht besondern und ich bin auch nicht des Fuggers Hund. Die gehen alle wieder baden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Mir schmecken sie nicht besondern und ich bin auch nicht des Fuggers Hund. Die gehen alle wieder baden.


Andal ,Andal, manchmal muss ich erst mal Google bemühen, Fugger ist so eins


----------



## Andal

Aber ich bin auch keinem böse, der sie sich schmecken lässt.


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, da sieht man es mal wieder:
> Manners make the man (and not the dish)


Natürlich schütte ich mir so ein Fläschchen nicht sinnlos in den Hals. Wurde schon kurz nach Mittag liebevoll im Keller ausgesucht und zum temperieren in die Wohnung geholt. In edlen Gläsern kredenzt ist so ein Cabernet Sauvignon di Puglia eine Wonne. Und jetzt zum Abschluss einen Südtiroler Grappa (St. Urban).


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, da sieht man es mal wieder:
> Manners make the man (and not the dish)



Mein Großvater seinerzeit: „Jeder ißt so gut er kann.”.
(damals noch nicht genderneutral formuliert)


----------



## feederbrassen

mikesch schrieb:


> ein Cabernet Sauvignon di Puglia eine Wonne. Und jetzt zum Abschluss einen Südtiroler Grappa (St. Urban).


Das ist ein trockener Wein? 
Liest sich jedenfalls so .
Ich bin eher fürs süße.


----------



## Tricast

Früher, als ich noch arm war, mußte ich mit Pellkartoffeln und einer Dose mit Gummiband drumherum meinen Hunger stillen; dazu gab es leider nur einen Chablis und nicht solch leckere Sachen wie einen Cabernet Sauvignon zu luftgetrockneten Schinken.


----------



## Andal

Ich bin bescheiden geworden. Mir reicht ein Riesling Spätlese vom Bad Hönninger Schlossberg aus der Steillage.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Gentlemen von Welt knabbert an einem Runken Ahle Worscht und trinkt dazu kaltes, bodenständiges Bier


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Gentlemen von Welt knabbert an einem Runken Ahle Worscht und trinkt dazu kaltes, bodenständiges Bier


Ich hoffe, du gibst am ÜkT deinen MdV preis, dann kann ich mir was mitnehmen. Die Ahle hier ist so quatschig weich und lahmarschig gewürzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du gibst am ÜkT deinen MdV preis, dann kann ich mir was mitnehmen. Die Ahle hier ist so quatschig weich und lahmarschig gewürzt.


Ich bringe auch gerne mit, von der Casa del Ükel bis zum Schomberg in Vellmar ist es schließlich ein gutes Stück. Bei Ahler Worscht, also Original aus Nordhessen gilt je fester je reifer, für mich gilt: wenn man einen Aal mit abschlagen kann kann man langsam übers Essen der Wurst nachdenken


----------



## Andal

Im Prinzip ja nix anderes, als der bayrische "Negerbeitl" - das muss krachen, wenn man die auf den Tisch haut. Leider auch nicht mehr zu bekommen, weil es die Leut halt nicht mehr so fett und gaach mögen. Und in modernen Wohnungen wird sie nicht mehr reif, nur noch schlecht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ahle Worscht die erstmal handelsreif ist reift auch an trockener und nicht zu warmer aufgehangen noch wunderbar nach


----------



## Andal

Trocken und nicht zu warm. Das ist in modernen Wohnungen genau das Problem und alte Häuser, wo das noch geht, hat halt heute kaum noch wer zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fattony

War heut mal unterwegs


----------



## Andal

Hübsch, hübsch ... keine Fische!?


----------



## Fattony

Andal schrieb:


> Hübsch, hübsch ... keine Fische!?



Nur eine Grundel - sonst keine Aktivität. Ansonsten ein Traumtagerl, kann mich mit dem neuen Revier wirklich nicht beschweren. Ist ein riesen Forstgut mit mehreren solchen Lacken.

Edit: Auch der Seeadler hat sich hier wieder angesiedelt. Freut mich sehr, obwohl dadurch eine Lacke gesperrt wurde damit er seine Ruhe hat


----------



## TobBok

Fattony schrieb:


> Nur eine Grundel - sonst keine Aktivität. Ansonsten ein Traumtagerl, kann mich mit dem neuen Revier wirklich nicht beschweren. Ist ein riesen Forstgut mit mehreren solchen Lacken.
> 
> Edit: Auch der Seeadler hat sich hier wieder angesiedelt. Freut mich sehr, obwohl dadurch eine Lacke gesperrt wurde damit er seine Ruhe hat



Gibts anstatt Nuggets halt extrem große "Chicken Wings" - auch nicht weiter wild.
On-topic:
Bei uns sind die Altarme zugefroren. Schade eigentlich. Keine Angelei möglich. 
Dafür werde ich demnächst mal Angelrolle+Angel und ein kleines angebundenes Blei ausführen, um den zielgenauen Umgang mit Angelrute und Rolle beim Auswerfen zu üben. Daran wäre ja fast meine Fischerrei-Prüfung gescheitert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde es ja gut wenn auch praktische Dinge abgefragt werden aber ob auswerfen jetzt sooo wichtig ist.... Fisch abhaken und abschlagen oder zurücksetzen wäre da wertvoller. Werfen ist keine hexerei (sofern es nicht um Flugangeln oder angeln mit der centrepin geht) achte nur darauf dass der Bügel offen ist


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja gut wenn auch praktische Dinge abgefragt werden aber ob auswerfen jetzt sooo wichtig ist.... Fisch abhaken und abschlagen oder zurücksetzen wäre da wertvoller. Werfen ist keine hexerei (sofern es nicht um Flugangeln oder angeln mit der centrepin geht) achte nur darauf dass der Bügel offen ist



Wir mussten Pendelwurf, seitlichen Pendelwurf und Überkopfwurf machen.
Unironischerweise habe ich nen Pendelwurf noch auf 20 Meter noch genau auf den Punkt geschafft, aber Überkopfwurf hab ich bis heute nicht wirklich drauf. <.<
Ein Versuch war noch offen, sonst wäre ich durchgefallen, und dann habe ich auf Gut glück in die Schnur gegriffen, ohne nen Plan zu haben, wo mein Gewicht eigtl ist, und das Blei ging durch Zufall genau in der Mitte des Ziels runter. Und das ich mit dem Überkopfwurf grade so über 25 Meter, wie ich es musste, war auch nicht sonderlich ermutigend.

Fisch abhaken und töten mit Kiemenschnitt, oder zurücksetzen ins flache Wasser ist nicht wirklich nen Problem. Dafür ja zum Glück Hakenentferner, Fingerspitzen und im Zweifelsfall nen scharfes Messer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich meine nur dass das als Ausbildungsinhalt wichtiger wäre als werfen, das kommt alleine. Woran hakt es beim überkopfwurf? Das loslassen der Schnur im richtigen Moment?


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine nur dass das als Ausbildungsinhalt wichtiger wäre als werfen, das kommt alleine. Woran hakt es beim überkopfwurf? Das loslassen der Schnur im richtigen Moment?


Sowohl daran, als auch das im Auge behalten des ausgeworfenen Gegenstandes/Montage in Bezug auf Entfernung und Platzierung.
Ich habe also kein Gefühl dafür, wo die Sache, die ich rausgefeuert habe, in dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt ist, sodass ich sie im Zweifelsfall abstoppen könnte.
Die Richtung ist stimmig. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich zuerst daran arbeiten muss, wann ich die Schnur loszulassen habe, oder ob ich zuerst darauf achten sollte, ob ich sehen kann, wo meine Montage überhaupt ist.


----------



## Fattony

Heftig wenn ich das so lese ..

Wenn ihr wüsstet wie die Prüfung in Österreich abläuft - das ist lächerlich.

4h Kurs - dann Multiple Choice Test. Fertig.

So gar das Büchlein mit den Brittelmaßen und Schonzeiten darfst du mitnehmen zum Test.

Und dann lese ich hier etwas von praktischen Prüfungen. Hach, das wäre hier auch schön. Dann würde nicht so viel Schindluder betrieben werden.


----------



## TobBok

Fattony schrieb:


> Heftig wenn ich das so lese ..
> 
> Wenn ihr wüsstet wie die Prüfung in Österreich abläuft - das ist lächerlich.
> 
> 4h Kurs - dann Multiple Choice Test. Fertig.
> 
> So gar das Büchlein mit den Brittelmaßen und Schonzeiten darfst du mitnehmen zum Test.
> 
> Und dann lese ich hier etwas von praktischen Prüfungen. Hach, das wäre hier auch schön. Dann würde nicht so viel Schindluder betrieben werden.


Mindestgröße und Schonzeit fragen sie nicht ab. Macht wenig Sinn, weil Vereine ja in Eigenregie Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten anpassen dürfen, sofern sie die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße nicht unterschreiten. Insgesamt ist das mit den Tests nicht blöd, allerdings find ich freiere Prinzipien auch nicht weiter wild. Das pendelt sich dann schon ein.
Die Prüfung als solche ist hier (in NIedersachsen) dann auch nur nen Multiple Choice Test in der Theorie und in der Praxis muss man nen paar Rutenarten auseinanderhalten können und dann eben das Auswerfen (was bei mir wirklich wg das Überkopfwurfs wirklich nur Glück war, dafür bin ich aber der Pendelwurf-Meister ).


----------



## Lajos1

Fattony schrieb:


> Heftig wenn ich das so lese ..
> 
> Wenn ihr wüsstet wie die Prüfung in Österreich abläuft - das ist lächerlich.
> 
> 4h Kurs - dann Multiple Choice Test. Fertig.
> 
> So gar das Büchlein mit den Brittelmaßen und Schonzeiten darfst du mitnehmen zum Test.
> 
> Und dann lese ich hier etwas von praktischen Prüfungen. Hach, das wäre hier auch schön. Dann würde nicht so viel Schindluder betrieben werden.



Hallo.

kommt aber auch, wie bei uns (Deutschland), auf das jeweilige Bundesland an. Die "Oberösterreicher" stellen höhere Ansprüche. Allerdings gegenüber Deutschland allgemein schon deutlich einfacher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matrix85

Das bringt alles nichts wenn kaum bis garnicht kontrolliert wird! 
Am Rhein ist das ganz schlimm... 
Ein Angler mit 6 Rute usw...


----------



## TobBok

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Das bringt alles nichts wenn kaum bis garnicht kontrolliert wird!
> Am Rhein ist das ganz schlimm...
> Ein Angler mit 6 Rute usw...


Das mit der Kontrolle ist in den USA ganz gut gelungen.
Da sind die Anforderungen zwar niedrig, aber es wird viel kontrolliert und extrem konsequent bestraft. Und das finde ich richtig.


----------



## Racklinger

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mich hier mal kurz vorstellen. Bin schon seit geraumer Zeit "stiller" Mitleser im Stammtisch und anderen Threads und möchte mich doch jetzt ein bisschen aktiver Einbringen. Angeln bin ich meistens an einem abgetrennten Altwasser der Donau, oder auch selbst an der Donau bei Regensburg. Wobei ich mit der Donau noch nicht ganz warm geworden bin, bin erst vor drei Jahren hergezogen. Vorher hatte ich eine ziemliche Angelabstinenz, bin also praktisch wiedereinsteiger. Da muss ich sagen, hat mich das AB (vor allem Andal und FF) doch stark beeinflusst. Bin noch immer fleissig am ausprobieren, auch wenn ich praktisch nichst so oft ans Wasser komme wie ich möchte (Sohnemann geht halt vor). 
Weiterhin gemütliches Ükeln.


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Die Prüfung als solche ist hier (in NIedersachsen) dann auch nur nen Multiple Choice Test in der Theorie und in der Praxis muss man nen paar Rutenarten auseinanderhalten können und dann eben das Auswerfen (was bei mir wirklich wg das Überkopfwurfs wirklich nur Glück war, dafür bin ich aber der Pendelwurf-Meister ).



Ach, auch ein Niedersachse...wieso hab ich dich denn am Rhein abgespeichert? Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn? 



TobBok schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich zuerst daran arbeiten muss, wann ich die Schnur loszulassen habe, oder ob ich zuerst darauf achten sollte, ob ich sehen kann, wo meine Montage überhaupt ist.



Ich würd erst am loslassen arbeiten. Wenn du dann halbwegs sauber in eine gewünschte Richtung werfen kannst, dann kannst du an der Distanz arbeiten. Wobei ich z.B. die Distanz nicht durch abstoppen bestimme, sondern eher dadurch, wie kräftig ich werfe. Dauert halt seine Zeit, aber irgendwann klappt das ganz gut. Ausnahme natürlich bei Feeder, da werf ich in den Clip.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Willkommen Racklinger!


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber Racklinger,
Wir freuen uns auf spannende Geschichten von der Donau voller Frauennerflingen, schneidern und schieds


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ach, auch ein Niedersachse...wieso hab ich dich denn am Rhein abgespeichert? Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn?
> 
> Ich würd erst am loslassen arbeiten. Wenn du dann halbwegs sauber in eine gewünschte Richtung werfen kannst, dann kannst du an der Distanz arbeiten. Wobei ich z.B. die Distanz nicht durch abstoppen bestimme, sondern eher dadurch, wie kräftig ich werfe. Dauert halt seine Zeit, aber irgendwann klappt das ganz gut. Ausnahme natürlich bei Feeder, da werf ich in den Clip.



Keine Ahnung. Vllt liegt das an meinem trockenen, absolut gar nicht niedersächsischen Humor. Ich bin gebürtiger Cellenser und in etwa der Ecke heute immernoch unterwegs.

Und ja. Ich werd wohl auch damit üben, mir irgendwo nen abgelegenen Altarm suchen und mal loslegen. Gradeaus fliegt der Kram ja schon, aber ich muss noch das mit dem "Flugkörper im Blick behalten" auf die Reihe kriegen und den Zeitpunkt des loslassens timen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hab noch nie auf den Flugkörper geblickt, ich haue raus und gucke, dass ich ggf abbremsen aber eigentlich gehen 90% über gefühl


----------



## Tobias85

Wie gesagt, besser erst das loslassen. Das kommt schließlich vor der Landung und sollte schon gut sitzen, wenn du an letzterer arbeiten willst.


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab noch nie auf den Flugkörper geblickt, ich haue raus und gucke, dass ich ggf abbremsen aber eigentlich gehen 90% über gefühl


Vllt ist das auch nur so nen Fimmel, den ich mir vom Darts angeeignet habe: "Was auch immer du wirst, behalte es im Blickfeld"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mich hier mal kurz vorstellen. Bin schon seit geraumer Zeit "stiller" Mitleser im Stammtisch und anderen Threads und möchte mich doch jetzt ein bisschen aktiver Einbringen. Angeln bin ich meistens an einem abgetrennten Altwasser der Donau, oder auch selbst an der Donau bei Regensburg. Wobei ich mit der Donau noch nicht ganz warm geworden bin, bin erst vor drei Jahren hergezogen. Vorher hatte ich eine ziemliche Angelabstinenz, bin also praktisch wiedereinsteiger. Da muss ich sagen, hat mich das AB (vor allem Andal und FF) doch stark beeinflusst. Bin noch immer fleissig am ausprobieren, auch wenn ich praktisch nichst so oft ans Wasser komme wie ich möchte (Sohnemann geht halt vor).
> Weiterhin gemütliches Ükeln.



Viel Spaß und Erfolg, bei Fragen einfach via PN Melden.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Vllt ist das auch nur so nen Fimmel, den ich mir vom Darts angeeignet habe: "Was auch immer du wirst, behalte es im Blickfeld"



Tatsächlich hilft es mir -bei aller wurftechnischer Unzulänglichkeit- sowohl mit Statio, Pin und insbesondere auch Fliegenschnur meine Zielfläche während des Wurfvorgangs scharf in den Blick zu nehmen (so richtige Clint Eastwood Schlitze machen). Unabhängig von der Wurftechnik und der Erfahrung mit der jeweiligen Technik, glaube ich, so meist etwas besser im Ziel zu liegen. So kleine Kniffe ersetzen natürlich niemals ausgiebige Praxis (die auch mir fehlt).


----------



## phirania

Ach es werde bald Sommer und die Nächtliche Musik erklingt...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Um werfen zu üben geht nix über Spinnangeln.
Einfach mal ein paar Tage Spinnköder durch die Gegend werfen (und evtl. nen Fisch dabei fangen) macht mehr Spaß als reines Übungswerfen mit Gewicht und verbessert die Wurfkünste ungemein.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hilft es mir -bei aller wurftechnischer Unzulänglichkeit- sowohl mit Statio, Pin und insbesondere auch Fliegenschnur meine Zielfläche während des Wurfvorgangs scharf in den Blick zu nehmen (so richtige Clint Eastwood Schlitze machen). Unabhängig von der Wurftechnik und der Erfahrung mit der jeweiligen Technik, glaube ich, so meist etwas besser im Ziel zu liegen. So kleine Kniffe ersetzen natürlich niemals ausgiebige Praxis (die auch mir fehlt).


Tja. Da sind wir jetzt an der STelle....das ich nicht mal nen guter Dartspieler bin. 
Aber ich versteh schon was ihr meint. Wenn ich irgendwann auf 30 Meter in nem Jahr nen Feld von 2x2 Metern treffe bin ich schon zufrieden mit mir.


----------



## Andal

Und wenn man aus der Prüfung ein "Abitur" machen würde, es gäbe deswegen auch nicht weniger Idioten und Frevler am Wasser!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn man aus der Prüfung ein "Abitur" machen würde, es gäbe deswegen auch nicht weniger Idioten und Frevler am Wasser!


Die haben den Schein ja auch schon ne Weile


----------



## Andal

Ich bin da pragmatisch-egoistisch veranlagt. Ich hab meinen Schein und ihn zu bestehen ist kein Hexenwerk!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn der jagdschein das grüne Abitur ist ist angeln die grüne integrationshauptschule


----------



## Andal

Wobei man ja schon zugeben muss, dass es für den sonst üblichen bundesrepublikanischen Bürokratismus noch recht moderat zugeht.


----------



## daci7

Wenn ihr wüsstet was heute so alles an den Unis rumeiert... mit Abitur wohlgemerkt... das ist nicht schlechter oder besser als am Wasser sind halt auch nur Menschen...


----------



## Andal

Am besten so, wie in der alten After Eight Werbung ... so tun, als hätte man es nicht bemerkt. Gegen die allgemeine Dummheit kämpfen, beschleunigt nur den eigenen Untergang.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wüsstet was heute so alles an den Unis rumeiert... mit Abitur wohlgemerkt... das ist nicht schlechter oder besser als am Wasser sind halt auch nur Menschen...


Seit ich viel mit Führungskräften zusammen arbeite und hinter die Kulissen gucken kann hat mein Menschenbild massiv gelitten


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seit ich viel mit Führungskräften zusammen arbeite und hinter die Kulissen gucken kann hat mein Menschenbild massiv gelitten


Haha. Dito das Unterschreibe ich dir so so.


----------



## Andal

Wer gerne swingt, dann wäre das sicher eine Empfehlung!

https://www.ebay.de/itm/G057-Shakes...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Kochtopf

Schönes Ding! War nicht nebenan die Rede von blauen Sigmas?


----------



## Andal

Wäre eine Kombinationsmöglichkeit.


----------



## TobBok

Ich habe mir nach begrabbeln Zwei Shimano Forcemaster AX Commercial Minifloat 11 ft gekauft.
Dazu habe ich dann noch eine Ryobi Ecusima 2 2000 bestellt. Ich hatte bereits eine ältere Ecusima Pro RD 3000 hier liegen. Die Qualität der Ryobi Ecusima 2 4000 hat mir gefallen, war mir aber zu groß und habe deshalb die 2000er Größe nachbestellt. Das sollte so von den Combos her passen fürs Posenangeln.


----------



## exil-dithschi

ploppt auch gleich eine schöne, noch günstige 035er sigma auf der seite auf.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach begrabbeln Zwei Shimano Forcemaster AX Commercial Minifloat 11 ft gekauft.
> Dazu habe ich dann noch eine Ryobi Ecusima 2 2000 bestellt. Ich hatte bereits eine ältere Ecusima Pro RD 3000 hier liegen. Die Qualität der Ryobi Ecusima 2 4000 hat mir gefallen, war mir aber zu groß und habe deshalb die 2000er Größe nachbestellt. Das sollte so von den Combos her passen fürs Posenangeln.


Das passt. Und nicht unbedingt nur zum Fischen mit dem Schwimmer!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Das passt. Und nicht unbedingt nur zum Fischen mit dem Schwimmer!



Du meinst leichteste Grundmontagen?


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach begrabbeln Zwei Shimano Forcemaster AX Commercial Minifloat 11 ft gekauft.
> Dazu habe ich dann noch eine Ryobi Ecusima 2 2000 bestellt. Ich hatte bereits eine ältere Ecusima Pro RD 3000 hier liegen. Die Qualität der Ryobi Ecusima 2 4000 hat mir gefallen, war mir aber zu groß und habe deshalb die 2000er Größe nachbestellt. Das sollte so von den Combos her passen fürs Posenangeln.



Die Ecusima II 2000 ist ne Menge Rolle fürs Geld. Hab eine fürs leichte Grundangeln und bin sehr angetan.
E-Spulen kosten leider unverhältnismäßig viel.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Du meinst leichteste Grundmontagen?


Genau... aber du wirst selber hinter alle Möglichkeiten kommen.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Genau... aber du wirst selber hinter alle Möglichkeiten kommen.


Spätestens wenn ich hier darüber lese, werd ich das wohl. 



geomas schrieb:


> Die Ecusima II 2000 ist ne Menge Rolle fürs Geld. Hab eine fürs leichte Grundangeln und bin sehr angetan.
> E-Spulen kosten leider unverhältnismäßig viel.


 Für den Anfang wird es wohl erstmal reichen. Im Zweifel kann man nach ein wenig Erfahrung dann auch auf teureres Gerät umsteigen.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Freunde, Brüder... mal ganz etwas anderes, das ich eben entdeckt habe:
> 
> Montag, 04.02.2019 um 22.05 Uhr auf Arte "Dr. Seltsam - oder wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben" von S. Kubrik.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Kubrick


Ich hoffe doch, dass jetzt alle ihre Säfte und Essenzen noch unter Kontrolle haben!


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach begrabbeln Zwei Shimano Forcemaster AX Commercial Minifloat 11 ft gekauft.
> Dazu habe ich dann noch eine Ryobi Ecusima 2 2000 bestellt. Ich hatte bereits eine ältere Ecusima Pro RD 3000 hier liegen. Die Qualität der Ryobi Ecusima 2 4000 hat mir gefallen, war mir aber zu groß und habe deshalb die 2000er Größe nachbestellt. Das sollte so von den Combos her passen fürs Posenangeln.



Da hast Du alles richtig gemacht. Die Ruten sind Klasse - die Rollen gut brauchbar.


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da hast Du alles richtig gemacht. Die Ruten sind Klasse - die Rollen gut brauchbar.


Echt super. Für 70 Euro alles zusammen echt ein guter Deal.
Jetzt probe ich erstmal die Verladung dieser Ruten in meinen VW Beetle. Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Jetzt probe ich erstmal die Verladung dieser Ruten in meinen VW Beetle. Das wird ein Spaß


Dann hast du wenigstens einen echten Grund, alleine angeln zu fahren. Ein Gewinn!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Dann hast du wenigstens einen echten Grund, alleine angeln zu fahren. Ein Gewinn!


Mache ich ohnehin lieber. Habe schon auf der Arbeit permanent mit hektischen Menschen zu tun.
Und für viele Andere enden diese "gemeinschaftlichen" Angel-Aktionen immer in Bier-Exzessen - und da ich seit 5 Jahren ohne Alkohol unterwegs bin und einfach nur mein stilles Wasser, vllt mal gestreckt mit ein bisschen Saft, in der Natur mit Stock und Leine genießen will, ist das für mich ein weiterer Bonus.


----------



## Andal

"...des ernsthaften Mannes Erholung!" - Ich trinke beim Angeln auch nix, also keinen Alkohol. Wenn wer Radler mitbringt, dann vielleicht mal EINES.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> "...des ernsthaften Mannes Erholung!" - Ich trinke beim Angeln auch nix, also keinen Alkohol. Wenn wer Radler mitbringt, dann vielleicht mal EINES.


Ich halte mich aus guten Gründen komplett von allem fern, dass Ethanol enthält. Also auch kein Radler. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt an meiner rollenlosen Stippe Haken bis Größe 12 hängen.
An die reguläre Posenrute denke ich, dass ich bedenkenlos bis Hakengröße 6 oder sogar 4 hochgehen kann für größere Brassen etc?


----------



## Andal

Der zu erwartende Fisch bestimmt nicht zwangsweise die Hakengröße. Da spielen die Köder die entscheidende Rolle. Man kann auch mit einem 12er durchaus einen soliden Karpfen landen. Gr. 2-4 ist zum Beispiel etwas für schöne Brotflocken, oder mehrere Maiskörner, wobei ein 12er gut mit drei Maden bedient ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich mag Ethanol, auch beim Angeln. Größe 4 und 6 brauchst du nicht, grundsätzlich (natürlich 30 Pfund plus ausgenommen) langen 10er oder gar 12er


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Der zu erwartende Fisch bestimmt nicht zwangsweise die Hakengröße. Da spielen die Köder die entscheidende Rolle. Man kann auch mit einem 12er durchaus einen soliden Karpfen landen. Gr. 2-4 ist zum Beispiel etwas für schöne Brotflocken, oder mehrere Maiskörner, wobei ein 12er gut mit drei Maden bedient ist.


Da die Shimanos ja für Commercial Seen in UK entwickelt wurden, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Dinger locker die kleinen Satzkarpfen in unseren Gewässern wegstecken können.  Super. Dann werd ich mal ein paar Vorfächer mit Maishaken binden.



> Ich mag Ethanol, auch beim Angeln. Größe 4 und 6 brauchst du nicht, grundsätzlich (natürlich 30 Pfund plus ausgenommen) langen 10er oder gar 12er


Das Binden der kleinen Haken ist immer so mühseelig


----------



## Andal

Sag das nicht - also das mit dem Schnappes.

Einen 2er kann man durchaus verwenden, wenn man Semmelstücke auf Karpfen, oder ganze Tauwürmer, einmal gehakt, auf Forellen einsetzen will/muss. Dann natürlich nicht die doppelt und dreifach schweren Eisen. Größere Haken gibt es auch aus sehr feinen und trotzdem stabilen Drähten.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Da die Shimanos ja für Commercial Seen in UK entwickelt wurden, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Dinger locker die kleinen Satzkarpfen in unseren Gewässern wegstecken können.  Super. Dann werd ich mal ein paar Vorfächer mit Maishaken binden.


Die packen auch einen soliden Karpfen im Freiland. Vielleicht jetzt nicht so ganz problemlos auf Hit & Hold Spots, aber wenn man sich Zeit lässt, geht das eimampfrei. Ich hatte auch schon 38 Pfd. an der 1.75 lbs. Rute. Muss man sich eben etwas zusammenreissen und nicht wild zerren.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Racklinger,
> Wir freuen uns auf spannende Geschichten von der Donau voller Frauennerflingen, schneidern und schieds


Wie gesagt, mit der Donau bin ich noch nicht ganz warm, bis auf einen schönen Barsch beim spinnen und viiiiieeeelll Grundeln konnte ich noch nix überlisten. Mal schauen was dieses Jahr bringt. Hoffentlich gemäßigteres Wetter.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit der Donau bin ich noch nicht ganz warm, bis auf einen schönen Barsch beim spinnen und viiiiieeeelll Grundeln konnte ich noch nix überlisten. Mal schauen was dieses Jahr bringt. Hoffentlich gemäßigteres Wetter.


Ich hör immer gerne was aus da boarischn Hoamat.


----------



## Andal

@TobBok ... versuche mal mit den Ruten eine 14er Schnur nur über die Rute abzureissen. Du wirst vor dem Riss aufgeben, weil du dir Sorgen um deine Rute machst. Das ganze nur mal zum Verständnis, was alles geht. Du drillst ja nur gegen die Kraft der Fische, weil die im Wasser ja praktisch kein Gewicht haben. Und die Karpfen, die die Briten an dem Commercials ziehen, sind ja auch nicht immer nur K2!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> @TobBok ... versuche mal mit den Ruten eine 14er Schnur nur über die Rute abzureissen. Du wirst vor dem Riss aufgeben, weil du dir Sorgen um deine Rute machst. Das ganze nur mal zum Verständnis, was alles geht. Du drillst ja nur gegen die Kraft der Fische, weil die im Wasser ja praktisch kein Gewicht haben. Und die Karpfen, die die Briten an dem Commercials ziehen, sind ja auch nicht immer nur K2!


ja. auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Andal

Mal das Thema Teig wieder anreissen...

Hier möchte ich euch mal mein Grundrezept (übernommen von M. Hayes) vorstellen, der es als seine Käsepaste präsentiert hat. Allerdings lässt sich der Käse auch gut durch alle möglichen Aromageber ersetzen. Leberwurst, Thunfisch a.d.Dose, Katzenfutter, und alles, was einem sonst noch so in den Sinn kommt.

200 gr. richtig reifen Stinkerkäse. Ideal sind Blue Stilster, Gorgonzola etc.
4 Scheiben Sandwich Toast, ohne Rinde
2 Volleier
2 EL Speiseöl 
und 1 TL Sweetener, oder einen Stoff zum süßen nach Wahl. Zucker ist hier zu matt!

Alles mit dem Mixer, ideal ist hier der anglereigene Moulinex, zu einem möglichst glatten Brei verarbeiten.
Nun alles mit einem 50/50 Boilie Base Mix verkneten, bis die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht ist.
Portionsweise abfüllen und einfrieren. ZipLoc Beutel sind hier enorm praktisch.

Ein weiteres Rezept basiert auf Lebkuchen.

2 Nürnberger, ohne Schoko und Oblaten
1 Ei
1 EL gekörnte Hühnerbrühe
1-2 EL Getränkepulver Himbeere

Wieder alles durch den Mixer und mit Weizenmehl zur passenden Festigkeit kneten. Riecht wirklich widerlich und pappt auch recht an den Fingern. Aber es ist bei kaltem Wasser eine sehr gute Mischung auf Karpfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei Teig finde ich das handling immer ätzend und ich habe tatsächlich, so glaube ich, noch nie was gefangen (aber dafür Legionen an winziplötzen fett gefüttert).

Ich esse meine Nürnberger lieber mit Senf


----------



## Andal

Ned die Würschtel - die Lebkuchen, die braunen ohne Glasur meine ich.


----------



## MarkusZ

> Wie kann man die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Nasen erhöhen?



Lokalisieren und mit selektiven Ködern angeln?

An der Naab galt früher mal ein langschenkeliger Haken, der durch die Fadenalgen an den Wehren gezogen wurde als Geheimtipp.

Im Regen hab ich  Nasen allerdings als regelmäßige Beifänge beim normalen  Feedern mit einem kleinen Maiskorn gehabt. Manche Angler haben auch gut auf Nudeln gefangen.

Das war allerdings noch in der Vor-Kormoran-Ära. Da waren die Bestände wahrscheinlich noch besser.

War schon ewig nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es Nasen bei uns gibt, habitatsmäßig müsste es passen und flussaufwärts scheint es welche zu geben. Schaun mer mal was das Jahr bringt


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Ned die Würschtel - die Lebkuchen, die braunen ohne Glasur meine ich.




Die meint Mr. Kochtopf, der ehrfürchtige Gourmet, sicher auch.


----------



## Andal

Läbkuacha mit Sembft? - Ich halte die Hessen nach wie vor für strange, aber so hart sind sie auch wieder nicht!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Läbkuacha mit Sembft? - Ich halte die Hessen nach wie vor für strange, aber so hart sind sie auch wieder nicht!


Fassen Wir zusammen: das ganze war ein Mistverständnis weil Andal als Person mit nichtdeutscher Muttersprache sich versehentlich unklar ausdrückte   

Bin btw sehr gespannt wer von euch mit Dialekt spricht (und generell mal stimmen und Gesichter zur Person zu haben sowieso)


----------



## Andal

Natürlich spreche ich in der Sprache meiner Väter und Väter Väter... wäre ja auch ein Sakrileg, die Herkunft zu verleugnen. Aber ich kann schon so, dass mich alle verstehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Natürlich spreche ich in der Sprache meiner Väter und Väter Väter... wäre ja auch ein Sakrileg, die Herkunft zu verleugnen. Aber ich kann schon so, dass mich alle verstehen.



Stimmt - an der Möhne warst Du von 4 od. 5 Bajuwaren der Einzige den ich verstehen konnte...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Natürlich spreche ich in der Sprache meiner Väter und Väter Väter... wäre ja auch ein Sakrileg, die Herkunft zu verleugnen. *Aber ich kann schon so, dass mich alle verstehen. *


 ich freue mich auf die Probe auf's Exempel!
Wenn ich für jedes mal, wo dies mir gegenüber  behauptet wurde eine Maß und eine Haxn bekommen hätte hätte ich mich selig zu Tode gefressen und gesoffen   auch ganz vorne: "besuffa sprech I hochdeutsch"


----------



## Andal

Der Bsuffa-Sprech verzichtet ja gerne mal auf Vokale und bevorzugt den Buchstaben "S"!


----------



## Racklinger

Oh mei, was soll i do als frangge sogn, allmächd na


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Oh mei, was soll i do als frangge sogn, allmächd na


Brunzvaregg!


----------



## Racklinger

Jetzt hab ich mich geoutet, zefix


----------



## feederbrassen

Hey ihr zwei ihr seit hier nicht allein .
Wäre Hochdeutsch vielleicht eine Option damit alle etwas verstehen


----------



## Tobias85

Nicht dass das mit den ganzen Dialekten dann in einem "Fischfang zu Babel" ausartet...  Ich spreche ja eh reinstes Hochdeutsch (obwohl wir hier nie Preußisch waren), also dürfte ich keine Probleme haben, von euch verstanden zu werden. Platt versteh ich zwar, aber kanns leider nicht selbst sprechen...vielleicht kann Tricast da beim Treffen ja kulturell etwas beisteuern, der kommt ja auch dem hohen Norden... 

@TobBok: Wenn du die neue Kombi getestet hast, würde ich mich sehr über einen kleinen Praxisbericht freuen. Ich suche ja auch noch was in der Richtung und bei dem Preis und dem ganzen Lob hier scheint die Kombi auch für mich perfekt zu sein, wenn Rute und Rolle in der Praxis miteinander harmonieren. 

PS: Jungs, ich taue grade Hähnchenleber auf...irgendwer muss ja langsam mal vorlegen mit nem schönen Döbel..  Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## Tobias85

Achja, und Andal: Danke für die Rezepte! Der Himbeer-Brühe-Teig stand schon länger auf meiner Liste, allerdings für den Sommer...gut dass du nochmal die Wintertauglichkeit erwähntest!


----------



## Andal

Ich habe seit etwas über 20 Jahren Erfahrungen mit solchen bundesweiten Treffen ... wir haben uns noch immer verstanden. Im Lall sind wir alle gleich.


----------



## MarkusZ

> Nicht dass das mit den ganzen Dialekten dann in einem "Fischfang zu Babel" ausartet



Ich war nach der Wende mal mit nem Kumpel zum Angel im Osten.

Wir hatten nen Einheimischen als Bootsführer (Guides gab es da noch nicht) , da musste ich immer zwischen beiden dolmetschen.

Hochdeutsch spreche ich zwar auch nicht, trotzdem konten mich beide verstehen, sich gegenseitig aber nicht besonders.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nicht dass das mit den ganzen Dialekten dann in einem "Fischfang zu Babel" ausartet...  Ich spreche ja eh reinstes Hochdeutsch (obwohl wir hier nie Preußisch waren), also dürfte ich keine Probleme haben, von euch verstanden zu werden. Platt versteh ich zwar, aber kanns leider nicht selbst sprechen...vielleicht kann Tricast da beim Treffen ja kulturell etwas beisteuern, der kommt ja auch dem hohen Norden...
> 
> @TobBok: Wenn du die neue Kombi getestet hast, würde ich mich sehr über einen kleinen Praxisbericht freuen. Ich suche ja auch noch was in der Richtung und bei dem Preis und dem ganzen Lob hier scheint die Kombi auch für mich perfekt zu sein, wenn Rute und Rolle in der Praxis miteinander harmonieren.
> 
> PS: Jungs, ich taue grade Hähnchenleber auf...irgendwer muss ja langsam mal vorlegen mit nem schönen Döbel..  Wünscht mir Glück!



Kultur haben nicht nur wir Norddeutschen, lieber Tobias. 
Auch wenn man es bei südlichen Vor-Alpen-Menschen wg des römischen Einflusses wohl eher "cultura" nennt & bei den Westlern angelehnt ans Französische "culture".
Und ich soll nen Review zu der Kombi machen? Ich kann heute Nachmittag oder spätestens zum Wochenende mal eben die ältere, von einem Bekannten genutzte, Ecusima 3000 Pro ans Stöckchen hängen und ein Bild posten.


----------



## Tobias85

Na ich meinte Norddeutsche Kultur im Sinne von Plattdeutscher Sprache, so wie Andal sein Bayrisch sicherlich einbringen wird. Natürlich sind wir Norddeutschen nicht die einzigen mit Kultur 

Ne, ich dachte nachdem du ein paarmal mit deiner Kombi gefischt hast (mit der 2000er Rolle und der Forcemaster meine ich) könntest du einfach mal ne grobe Rückmeldung und ein paar grobe Eindrücke geben, ob Rute und Rolle miteinander harmonieren und es sich mit der Kombination angenehm angeln lässt. Das ist alles, was mich interessiert.


----------



## Mikesch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Stimmt - an der Möhne warst Du von 4 od. 5 Bajuwaren der Einzige den ich verstehen konnte...


In welchem Jahr?


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na ich meinte Norddeutsche Kultur im Sinne von Plattdeutscher Sprache, so wie Andal sein Bayrisch sicherlich einbringen wird. Natürlich sind wir Norddeutschen nicht die einzigen mit Kultur
> 
> Ne, ich dachte nachdem du ein paarmal mit deiner Kombi gefischt hast (mit der 2000er Rolle und der Forcemaster meine ich) könntest du einfach mal ne grobe Rückmeldung und ein paar grobe Eindrücke geben, ob Rute und Rolle miteinander harmonieren und es sich mit der Kombination angenehm angeln lässt. Das ist alles, was mich interessiert.


Bei "Kultur" gilt die Regel: "Je weiter weg von Hannover...desto weniger Hochdeutsch. [Als Ausnahmen gelten Bankgebäude und Gerichte.]" (gemeint ist damit übrigens nur die "Dialektfreiheit" des Gesprochenen)
Achso. Ja. Könnte ich tun. Die Rolle kommt Freitag+Samstag, wenn ich Zahllauf und Sendefrist bedenke. Müsste schauen was ich da hinbekomme. Kommt ja auch drauf an, ob unsere Aller-Arme mitspielen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich wäre schon total dankbar, wenn du irgendwann in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten mal was dazu sagen könntest, also fühl dich jetzt nicht von mir ans Wasser getrieben. 

So, ich bin jetzt zum bach und schaue mal, was meine Döbel machen.


----------



## rhinefisher

mikesch schrieb:


> In welchem Jahr?



Weiß ich nicht mehr - ist ewig her... .


----------



## Tricast

Für die wankelnden Ükel: Auf der Stippermesse am 3. März sollen die deutschen Weltmeister 2014, 2016, und 2018 im Süßwasserangeln geehrt werden. Der DSAV wird 5 Jahre und nimmt das zum Anlass die erfolgreichen Angler im Posenfischen, Feedern und Raubfisch Kunstköder Boot zu ehren.
Ausserdem wird Bob Nudd auch dieses Jahr wieder auf der Stippermesse anwesend sein.
Mehr Infos unter www.stippermesse.com

Viele Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Serdo

Hallo zusammen, moin Jungs, servus Andal!

Wir haben ja vor einiger Zeit uns über die weiterentwickelte Version des *Roving Kit*s von Korum unterhalten.

Nun hab ich es mir geholt. Da ich in einem Wohnblock hause, muss ich immer bis zu 500m zum Auto laufen. Das macht man einmal. Aber ich habe keine Lust, da immer mehrfach mit Gepäck (z.B. der Komplett-Ausrüstungskoffer, weil man ja alles dabei haben will und zu faul zum Aussortieren ist...) zu laufen. Und das Ganze am Gewässer nochmal. Und zurück ebenfalls. Als ich noch jung und unsterblich war, war das kein Problem. Aber jetzt hab ich z.B. aktuell seit 10 Tagen Hexenschuss und das verändert die Einstellung zu Gewicht und Laufstrecke doch massiv...

Bestellt habe ich mir das Set bei Angelhaak am Sonntag. Versandt wurde es am Montag und heute (Dienstag) halte ich es in Händen. Also super schnell. 
Kostenpunkt: 126,99€, aber aktuell gibt es 10% Rabatt. Versand war kostenfrei.

Gleich mal die Qualität überprüft: Alles super! Keine schwache Naht. Leichtgängige Reisverschlüsse. Es ist schon was dran: Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt!

Das *Rutenfutteral* gefällt mir. Gut gefüttert und durchdacht. Allerdings ist es mit 160cm angegeben, hat aber eher eine Länge von 180cm. Den Reißverschluss nicht zu schnell zuziehen, denn das Innenfutter kann sich sonst fressen.
Der *Stuhl* ist wirklich leicht und hat keine Armlehnen. Die braucht man auch nicht unbedingt. Mein Luxus-Karpfenstuhl lässt sich in jeder Dimension einstellen, ist aber gefühlt doppelt so schwer und hat auch ein deutlich größeres Transportmaß. Hat sich also gelohnt. Die Rückenlehne ist nicht verstellbar, sondern hat eine festen Öffnungswinkel von 110° zur Sitzfläche. Die Beine lassen sich lediglich um 5,4 cm teleskopieren. Bei voll ausgefahrenen Beinen auf geradem Untergrund ist das Sitzen für mich ideal (90° Winkel im Kniee), aber ich bin mit 1,73m nicht besonders groß. Für große Menschen könnte das also zu klein sein! Die Rohrendkappen, auf denen der zusammengeklappte Stuhl (inkl. Rucksack) abgestellt werden kann, sind aus Plastik und lediglich aufgesteckt. Sitzen zwar stramm, aber da wird die Dauernutzung zeigen, wie gut das hält bzw. wie lange es dauert, bis ich die erste verliere. (Wohl dem, der einen 3D-Drucker hat, um schnell Ersatz zu basteln...)
Beim *Rucksack* zeigt sich die wirklich hervorragende Verarbeitung. Ein Beckengurt oder Brustriemen ist nicht vorhanden, aber der fehlt mir (derzeit noch) nicht. Die Schulterriemen sind wie auch die Polsterung daran fest vernäht und nur in der Länge einstellbar. Da sie aber ergonomisch geschnitten sind, passt das trotzdem (also mir mittelgroßen Menschen). Interessant ist, dass nicht nur am Kopfende ein Griff ist, sondern auch gegenüberliegend. So kann man den Rucksack in horizontaler Lage einfach hochheben, ohne die Reisverschlüsse schließen zu müssen, damit da nichts rausfällt. Die Unterseite ist gummiert, so dass der Rucksack nicht durchweicht, wenn man ihn auf dem (feuchten) Boden abstellt.

Fazit: Das System macht einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck. Qualität ist hervorragend. Super Sache! Danke für den Tipp damals. Ich bin schwer begeistert, endlich ein All-in-one Transportsystem zu haben. Mal schauen, wie sich das Roving Kit in der Praxis bewährt.


----------



## rutilus69

Serdo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, moin Jungs, servus Andal!
> 
> Wir haben ja vor einiger Zeit uns über die weiterentwickelte Version des *Roving Kit*s von Korum unterhalten.
> 
> Nun hab ich es mir geholt. Da ich in einem Wohnblock hause, muss ich immer bis zu 500m zum Auto laufen. Das macht man einmal. Aber ich habe keine Lust, da immer mehrfach mit Gepäck (z.B. der Komplett-Ausrüstungskoffer, weil man ja alles dabei haben will und zu faul zum Aussortieren ist...) zu laufen. Und das Ganze am Gewässer nochmal. Und zurück ebenfalls. Als ich noch jung und unsterblich war, war das kein Problem. Aber jetzt hab ich z.B. aktuell seit 10 Tagen Hexenschuss und das verändert die Einstellung zu Gewicht und Laufstrecke doch massiv...
> 
> Bestellt habe ich mir das Set bei Angelhaak am Sonntag. Versandt wurde es am Montag und heute (Dienstag) halte ich es in Händen. Also super schnell.
> Kostenpunkt: 126,99€, aber aktuell gibt es 10% Rabatt. Versand war kostenfrei.
> 
> Gleich mal die Qualität überprüft: Alles super! Keine schwache Naht. Leichtgängige Reisverschlüsse. Es ist schon was dran: Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt!
> 
> Das *Rutenfutteral* gefällt mir. Gut gefüttert und durchdacht. Allerdings ist es mit 160cm angegeben, hat aber eher eine Länge von 180cm. Den Reißverschluss nicht zu schnell zuziehen, denn das Innenfutter kann sich sonst fressen.
> Der *Stuhl* ist wirklich leicht und hat keine Armlehnen. Die braucht man auch nicht unbedingt. Mein Luxus-Karpfenstuhl lässt sich in jeder Dimension einstellen, ist aber gefühlt doppelt so schwer und hat auch ein deutlich größeres Transportmaß. Hat sich also gelohnt. Die Rückenlehne ist nicht verstellbar, sondern hat eine festen Öffnungswinkel von 110° zur Sitzfläche. Die Beine lassen sich lediglich um 5,4 cm teleskopieren. Bei voll ausgefahrenen Beinen auf geradem Untergrund ist das Sitzen für mich ideal (90° Winkel im Kniee), aber ich bin mit 1,73m nicht besonders groß. Für große Menschen könnte das also zu klein sein! Die Rohrendkappen, auf denen der zusammengeklappte Stuhl (inkl. Rucksack) abgestellt werden kann, sind aus Plastik und lediglich aufgesteckt. Sitzen zwar stramm, aber da wird die Dauernutzung zeigen, wie gut das hält bzw. wie lange es dauert, bis ich die erste verliere. (Wohl dem, der einen 3D-Drucker hat, um schnell Ersatz zu basteln...)
> Beim *Rucksack* zeigt sich die wirklich hervorragende Verarbeitung. Ein Beckengurt oder Brustriemen ist nicht vorhanden, aber der fehlt mir (derzeit noch) nicht. Die Schulterriemen sind wie auch die Polsterung daran fest vernäht und nur in der Länge einstellbar. Da sie aber ergonomisch geschnitten sind, passt das trotzdem (also mir mittelgroßen Menschen). Interessant ist, dass nicht nur am Kopfende ein Griff ist, sondern auch gegenüberliegend. So kann man den Rucksack in horizontaler Lage einfach hochheben, ohne die Reisverschlüsse schließen zu müssen, damit da nichts rausfällt. Die Unterseite ist gummiert, so dass der Rucksack nicht durchweicht, wenn man ihn auf dem (feuchten) Boden abstellt.
> 
> Fazit: Das System macht einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck. Qualität ist hervorragend. Super Sache! Danke für den Tipp damals. Ich bin schwer begeistert, endlich ein All-in-one Transportsystem zu haben. Mal schauen, wie sich das Roving Kit in der Praxis bewährt.



Ich hatte mir das Set auch geholt und bin wirklich begeistert. O.K, das Rutenfutteral ist mir ein bisschen zu lang, aber ansonsten passt alles.
Gute Verarbeitung, sehr durchdacht und von der Größe her für mich völig ausreichend.


----------



## Minimax

Serdo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, moin Jungs, servus Andal!
> 
> Wir haben ja vor einiger Zeit uns über die weiterentwickelte Version des *Roving Kit*s von Korum unterhalten.



Lieber Serdo,
coole Sache, vielen Dank für die detaillierte Vorstellung des Kits, sehr hilfreich. Viel Spass damit!
hg
Minimax

@Tobias85 : Zieh was raus, rette die Ehre des Ukels! viel Erfolg!


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo,

na ihr Sprachspezialisten, dann mal was auf mittelfänkisch: "dou wou di hasn hosn hasn und die hosn husn hasn".
Weil Kochtopf die "Haxn" erwähnte, die sollte man im "Ausland" nicht essen. Die absolut ungeniessbarste Haxe habe ich, auf Durchreise, vor vielen Jahren in Montabaur serviert bekommen. Bei uns hätte man den Wirt unverzüglich gevierteilt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ihr Sprachspezialisten, dann mal was auf mittelfänkisch: "dou wou di hasn hosn hasn und die hosn husn hasn".
> Weil Kochtopf die "Haxn" erwähnte, die sollte man im "Ausland" nicht essen. Die absolut ungeniessbarste Haxe habe ich, auf Durchreise, vor vielen Jahren in Montabaur serviert bekommen. Bei uns hätte man den Wirt unverzüglich gevierteilt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Mir wurde mal empfohlen im Brauhaus Unkelbach/Köln die Haxn zu probieren. Absolut widerlich und konfrontiert. Hinterher kam raus, es waren die gekochten (also quasi Eisbein) gemeint gewesen....
Die Konsequenz? Selber machen!


----------



## MarkusZ

> Die absolut ungeniessbarste Haxe habe ich, auf Durchreise, vor vielen Jahren in Montabaur serviert bekommen. Bei uns hätte man den Wirt unverzüglich gevierteilt.



ezz sei halt net su gnerrschi mit deim knechnla


----------



## Mikesch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht mehr - ist ewig her... .


War ja auch mal mit Andal und noch mind. 2 Bayern so vor 8 - 10 Jahren auf einem Forumstreff am Möhnesee.

Gibt/gab nördlich von München einen sehr guten "Haxenwirt", leider den Namen vergessen. Dort haben wir bei der Rückreise von o. g. Treffen sehr gut gegessen.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich wäre schon total dankbar, wenn du irgendwann in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten mal was dazu sagen könntest, also fühl dich jetzt nicht von mir ans Wasser getrieben.
> 
> So, ich bin jetzt zum bach und schaue mal, was meine Döbel machen.


Vllt finden wir uns ja auch irgendwann mal im Raum Hannover zusammen und ich leih dir die Combo einfach mal testweise aus! 
Viel Erfolg bei deinen Dickköpfen!



Serdo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, moin Jungs, servus Andal!
> 
> Wir haben ja vor einiger Zeit uns über die weiterentwickelte Version des *Roving Kit*s von Korum unterhalten.
> 
> Nun hab ich es mir geholt. Da ich in einem Wohnblock hause, muss ich immer bis zu 500m zum Auto laufen. Das macht man einmal. Aber ich habe keine Lust, da immer mehrfach mit Gepäck (z.B. der Komplett-Ausrüstungskoffer, weil man ja alles dabei haben will und zu faul zum Aussortieren ist...) zu laufen. Und das Ganze am Gewässer nochmal. Und zurück ebenfalls. Als ich noch jung und unsterblich war, war das kein Problem. Aber jetzt hab ich z.B. aktuell seit 10 Tagen Hexenschuss und das verändert die Einstellung zu Gewicht und Laufstrecke doch massiv...
> 
> Bestellt habe ich mir das Set bei Angelhaak am Sonntag. Versandt wurde es am Montag und heute (Dienstag) halte ich es in Händen. Also super schnell.
> Kostenpunkt: 126,99€, aber aktuell gibt es 10% Rabatt. Versand war kostenfrei.
> 
> Gleich mal die Qualität überprüft: Alles super! Keine schwache Naht. Leichtgängige Reisverschlüsse. Es ist schon was dran: Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt!
> 
> Das *Rutenfutteral* gefällt mir. Gut gefüttert und durchdacht. Allerdings ist es mit 160cm angegeben, hat aber eher eine Länge von 180cm. Den Reißverschluss nicht zu schnell zuziehen, denn das Innenfutter kann sich sonst fressen.
> Der *Stuhl* ist wirklich leicht und hat keine Armlehnen. Die braucht man auch nicht unbedingt. Mein Luxus-Karpfenstuhl lässt sich in jeder Dimension einstellen, ist aber gefühlt doppelt so schwer und hat auch ein deutlich größeres Transportmaß. Hat sich also gelohnt. Die Rückenlehne ist nicht verstellbar, sondern hat eine festen Öffnungswinkel von 110° zur Sitzfläche. Die Beine lassen sich lediglich um 5,4 cm teleskopieren. Bei voll ausgefahrenen Beinen auf geradem Untergrund ist das Sitzen für mich ideal (90° Winkel im Kniee), aber ich bin mit 1,73m nicht besonders groß. Für große Menschen könnte das also zu klein sein! Die Rohrendkappen, auf denen der zusammengeklappte Stuhl (inkl. Rucksack) abgestellt werden kann, sind aus Plastik und lediglich aufgesteckt. Sitzen zwar stramm, aber da wird die Dauernutzung zeigen, wie gut das hält bzw. wie lange es dauert, bis ich die erste verliere. (Wohl dem, der einen 3D-Drucker hat, um schnell Ersatz zu basteln...)
> Beim *Rucksack* zeigt sich die wirklich hervorragende Verarbeitung. Ein Beckengurt oder Brustriemen ist nicht vorhanden, aber der fehlt mir (derzeit noch) nicht. Die Schulterriemen sind wie auch die Polsterung daran fest vernäht und nur in der Länge einstellbar. Da sie aber ergonomisch geschnitten sind, passt das trotzdem (also mir mittelgroßen Menschen). Interessant ist, dass nicht nur am Kopfende ein Griff ist, sondern auch gegenüberliegend. So kann man den Rucksack in horizontaler Lage einfach hochheben, ohne die Reisverschlüsse schließen zu müssen, damit da nichts rausfällt. Die Unterseite ist gummiert, so dass der Rucksack nicht durchweicht, wenn man ihn auf dem (feuchten) Boden abstellt.
> 
> Fazit: Das System macht einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck. Qualität ist hervorragend. Super Sache! Danke für den Tipp damals. Ich bin schwer begeistert, endlich ein All-in-one Transportsystem zu haben. Mal schauen, wie sich das Roving Kit in der Praxis bewährt.



Coole Vorstellung. Danke. Ich habe bis dato nur so eine kleine Hüfttasche von Korum, aber bereits die ist von sehr guter Qualität. Ich trage damit oft die Köderboxen für Maden und Würmer herum, wenn ich sonst nicht viel mit zum Stippen mit ans Wasser nehmen will oder ein wenig Strecke bis zum Angelplatz zurücklegen muss.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Coole Vorstellung. Danke. Ich habe bis dato nur so eine kleine Hüfttasche von Korum, aber bereits die ist von sehr guter Qualität. Ich trage damit oft die Köderboxen für Maden und Würmer herum, wenn ich sonst nicht viel mit zum Stippen mit ans Wasser nehmen will oder ein wenig Strecke bis zum Angelplatz zurücklegen muss.



Oooohh, die ist ja interessant- genau so was suche ich seit längerem, eben wegen Köderttransport und instantaner Verfügbarkeit beim Roven- ich finds unpraktisch nur weil man mal kurz an ner interessanten Stelle einen Wurf riskieren möchte erst voll abzuprotzen, die Köder aus dem Rucksack hervorkramen etc. Und weiche Taschen oder ne Bait Apron bringens für mich nicht, die fristen seit Jahren praktisch unbenutzt ihr Dasein in meinen Magazinen.. Die D-förmige werde ich mal ausprobieren, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## geomas

Hüfttaschen hab ich (aus dem Foto-Bereich) diverse probiert, leider fehlen mir die Hüften für sicheren Halt der Dinger. Und oberhalb des Bauchs angebracht hätte ich so ein Teil zu dicht vor der Nase.
Ne, ich bleibe bei Umhängetaschen oder meinem (alten, 1. Serie) Korum Ruckbag/-sack.


----------



## Tricast




----------



## Tricast

So sieht das aus wenn ich angeln gehe. Wenn man schon nicht angeln kann ( Laut einer Aussage unseres Freundes Hans Müller: Angeln muß man können. ) dann eben anders.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen

Deswegen heisst es doch Angelsport.Der Sport ist das Gestalpe mit dem ganzen Gerödel zum Wasser,


----------



## Tobias85

So, es hat dann heute tatsächlich geklappt mit dem Döbel und gleichzeitig mit meinem ersten Fisch 2019! 

Ich hatte am Bach die Wahl zwischen dem fließenden Teil der Unterführung und dem stillen Teil. Da ich die Döbel ja aus dem Schatten des Kanals anlocken wollte, hab ich natürlich erstmal im Fließwasser geangelt: 5cm-Knubbel Hähnchenleber an einer einfachen Durchlaufmontage an der feinen Pickerrute. Tja, was soll ich sagen - 20 Minuten da gesessen und nichts ist passiert, gar nichts. Dabei hatte ich solche Hoffnungen in die Leber gesetzt, weil sie ja auch im kalten Wasser noch ordentlich ausblutet und damit ja ordentlich locken sollte.

Naja, im stillen Bassin war kurz etwas Bewegung zu sehn, und da ich in der Strömung ja wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr fangen würde, bin ich kurz gewechselt. Auch im Stillwasser müsste die Leber ja eine Duftwolke erzeugen, die zumindest den Döbeln in der Nähe in die Nase steigen sollte. Also neuen Leberfetzen angeködert, etwas in die Unterführung geschlenzt und  - Peng! Noch während ich mit der Rute in der Hand zum Rutenhalter geschlendert bin, zappelte es schon an der Bibberspitze, hing aber natürlich nicht.  Also Rute abgelegt, kurz darauf zuppelte es wieder, Anschlag - nichts. Zwei, dreimal ging das so, da hatte ich die Leber inzwischen fast schon wieder vor meinen Füßen. Also neu ausgeworfen, wieder zügig ein Biss, wieder nicht gehangen. Ich hab dann rumprobiert mit etwas Schnurbogen für mehr Spielraum, mit schnellerem Anhieb etc. pp., aber nichts klappte. Das war soooo unglaublich frustrierend. Erst dachte ich noch an Schnurschwimmer, aber die ziehen nicht gleichmäßig 50cm Schnurbogen straff und biegen dann noch die Spitze. Nunja, letztendlich haben es dann ein 20cm-Vorfach, ein 2€-Stück großes Stückchen Leber und ein sofortiger Anhieb bei der kleinsten Bewegung gerichtet und einen knapp 25cm großen Döbel an Land gebracht. Wenn der Rest ähnliche Größe hatte, dann wundert es mich natürlich nichtmehr, dass ich vorher nur Fehlbisse hatte mit meinen großen Ködern.

Fazit des Tages: Wenn die Döbel da sind, dann ist Hähnchenleber ne echte Bank bei dem Wetter, werd ich auf jeden Fall weiter drauf setzen. Nur muss ich noch rausfinden, wie ich die Fehlbisse der kleinen Döbel vermeiden kann, eigentlich möchte ich ja die Exemplare vom doppelten Kaliber haben.  Aber das Jahr hat ja grade erst angefangen...  War jedenfalls ein toller und lehrreicher Nachmittag und ich habe einen neuen Lieblingsköder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Tobias!

Wenigstens einer fängt hier.


----------



## Tobias85

Hat mich ja aber auch einige Schneidertage am gleichen Gewässer gekostet, bis es endlich mal geklappt hat...


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hat mich ja aber auch einige Schneidertage am gleichen Gewässer gekostet, bis es endlich mal geklappt hat...


Ausdauer wird und Hartnäckikeit belohnt
Einen Döbel hab ich noch nie am Band gehabt.
Das mit der Hähnchenleber werde ich mir merken.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich will am Wochenende auch endlich mal raus.
Erst aber mal an den Vereinssee,vielleicht kann ich da die Messlatte für Giebel schon schön hoch ansetzen.
Ansonsten könnte auch noch Plötz und Karpfen drin sein.
Brassen denke ich da eher noch nicht.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Stimmt - an der Möhne warst Du von 4 od. 5 Bajuwaren der Einzige den ich verstehen konnte...





mikesch schrieb:


> In welchem Jahr?





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht mehr - ist ewig her... .


Das war in dem Jahr, als du dem Hecht eine Magenspiegelung verpasst hast. Oder waren die blutigen Hände anderer Natur? 

Es war übrigens 2009


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> War jedenfalls ein toller und lehrreicher Nachmittag und ich habe einen neuen Lieblingsköder.



Petri zum Leberdöbel und vielen Dank für den detaillierten Bericht- nun muss ich der Leber vielleicht auch mal eine Chance geben, wenn Die so instantan funktioniert,
super gemacht,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Zum Thema Leber gefallen mir die YT-Filme von Robin Illner recht gut. Die Leberstücke mit Grundfutter dick panieren ... dadurch wird es schon mal deutlich weniger Sauerei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Uli ex-Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund Beyer empfiehlt Tulip in Leber einzulegen. Best of both worlds, Junge! 

Toller Bericht Tobias, stand jetzt bist du der Ükelkönig


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Uli ex-Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund Beyer


 Ach sieh an, der war auch mal dabei? Interessant!


----------



## Kochtopf

Die sind getrennte Wege gegangen weil Uli auch auf raubfisch ging


----------



## Andal

Sooo... noch etwas Pellets und die Fake-Maiskörner ergänzen, dann ist alles an Bord...


----------



## Andal

Wobei die Schnur nur für Vorfächer gedacht ist. Schön steif - genau das was ich für leichte Boltrigs mag.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Thema Leber gefallen mir die YT-Filme von Robin Illner recht gut. Die Leberstücke mit Grundfutter dick panieren ... dadurch wird es schon mal deutlich weniger Sauerei.



Genau so hab ich das auch gemacht. Die Filme von ihm sind wirklich toll, zumindest was Winterdöbel angeht. Auch wenn er in allen Filmen eigentlich so ziemlich das gleiche erzählt... 

Minimax, probieren solltest du es mal, wenn du Zeit hast. Schau dir die erwähnten Filme an und dann ab ans Wasser. Leber soll ja auch absolut selektiv auf Döbel sein.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Tobias, stand jetzt bist du der Ükelkönig



Stand jetzt...aber auch nur, weil ihr alle noch keine Zeit oder keine freien Gewässer habt...


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Die D-förmige werde ich mal ausprobieren, danke für den Hinweis


Kann ich nur empfehlen. Hatte ich in Hannover auf der Karpfen/Wels-Messe (ich wollte mich einfach mal über die Szene informieren + einige allgemeingültige günstige Sachen abstauben....) in die Grabbel bekommen und war sofort überzeugt. Sitzt gut auch als Schultergürtel.


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Leber soll ja auch absolut selektiv auf Döbel sein.


Der Schlachter hier im Ort hat ein Haus direkt an einem Fluß, der ganz zufällig auch noch zu den Pachtgewässern des Vereins gehört, in dem er Mitglied ist.
Er angelt also quasi aus dem Fenster auch immer mit Hühnerleber-Resten auf Dickköpfe. Funktioniert wohl tadellos.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Stand jetzt...aber auch nur, weil ihr alle noch keine Zeit oder keine freien Gewässer habt...


Das auch. 
Vorbereitung ist alles.


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Es war übrigens 2009


Ich war leider nur 2010 an der Möhne.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Sooo... noch etwas Pellets und die Fake-Maiskörner ergänzen, dann ist alles an Bord...



Jaaaa-haaa, nun ist Nubsie-Zeit!
Warum? Weil alles nach Nubsies schreit!
Nubsies für die Barben...
hier am schönen Rhein!
Nu- Nu- Nu- Nu- Nubsies...
hier am schönen Rhein!


----------



## Andal

Unbedingt brauchen tut man die nicht. Das lässt sich alles nach alter Väter Sitte mit Wirbeln und Perlen darstellen, was ich dann im Fall XXS so mache. Aber die Nubbsies sind einfach geil, schön, praktisch und sie haben einen hohen Haben Muss Faktor! 

Die 10 gr. Körbe haben nachgewogen auch 16,5 gr.. Zusammen mit dem Futter wird die Picker auch hübsch ächzen - aber es muss ja nicht weit geworfen werden - denke ich jetzt mal so im Voraus.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Unbedingt brauchen tut man die nicht. Das lässt sich alles nach alter Väter Sitte mit Wirbeln und Perlen darstellen, was ich dann im Fall XXS so mache. Aber die Nubbsies sind einfach geil, schön, praktisch und sie haben einen hohen Haben Muss Faktor!
> 
> Die 10 gr. Körbe haben nachgewogen auch 16,5 gr.. Zusammen mit dem Futter wird die Picker auch hübsch ächzen - aber es muss ja nicht weit geworfen werden - denke ich jetzt mal so im Voraus.


Was für eine Picker hast du in Gebrauch? Eines deiner legendären selbstgebauten Modelle?


----------



## feederbrassen

Dank des Links von @Nordlichtangler im Labertröt für das Wetter am Wochenende bin ich jetzt gerade doch euphorisch geworden. Vorbereitung jetzt auf Hochtouren für das kommende Wochenende.
Yes


----------



## Andal

Nein. Einen ganz neuen und ganz ordinären Daiwa Aqualite. Grad bei diesem Rutentyp muss man wirklich nicht uns Omma klein Häuschen verpfänden.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dank des Links von @Nordlichtangler im Labertröt für das Wetter am Wochenende bin ich jetzt gerade doch euphorisch geworden. Vorbereitung jetzt auf Hochtouren für das kommende Wochenende.
> Yes


Schaut nicht übel aus ... werde wohl die Tage auch die ersten Pellets baden gehen.


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Der Schlachter hier im Ort hat ein Haus direkt an einem Fluß, der ganz zufällig auch noch zu den Pachtgewässern des Vereins gehört, in dem er Mitglied ist.
> Er angelt also quasi aus dem Fenster auch immer mit Hühnerleber-Resten auf Dickköpfe. Funktioniert wohl tadellos.



Da sind natürlich allerbeste Bedingungen...


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Schaut nicht übel aus ... werde wohl die Tage auch die ersten Pellets baden gehen.


Eine mit Pellets etwas abseits ablegen und mit dem Picker mal Made /Caster fischen.
Passt schon


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da sind natürlich allerbeste Bedingungen...


Jup. Ich denke mal, dass ich vllt nächstes Wochenende schon dazu komme ein paar Routenwürfe mit der Combo einem Blei dran für meine Testzwecke zu prüfen.
Vllt hab ich dann schon nen ersten Eindruck, vorausgesetzt die Rolle ist bis dahin da.


----------



## feederbrassen

Noch vergessen. Zusätzlich werde ich noch eine kleine Sauerei dem Futter zufügen die ich mal bei Altmeister Bob Nudd gesehen habe. 
Naaaaa ,neugierig ???


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Naaaaa ,neugierig ???



Sehr! Ich rate mal ganz wild: Hats was mit Tauben zu tun?


----------



## Andal

Buttersäure?


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Jup. Ich denke mal, dass ich vllt nächstes Wochenende schon dazu komme ein paar Routenwürfe mit der Combo einem Blei dran für meine Testzwecke zu prüfen.
> Vllt hab ich dann schon nen ersten Eindruck, vorausgesetzt die Rolle ist bis dahin da.



Nimm dabei doch gleich ein Stück Leber mit...Gelegenheiten muss man nutzen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing




----------



## Andal

Jag die Leber doch durch den Blitz und misch sie dann mit Grundfutter an. Passt in normale Drahtfutterkörbe und du kannst die komplette Auflösung "einstellen".


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab die Leber einfach nur geschnitten und gewechselt um etwas Duft im Wasser abzugeben. War für Quappen gedacht, gab auch nen Biss. Auf pures Futter oder offene Körbe wollte ich nicht setzen. Die Weißfische waren zu der Zeit noch viel zu Aktiv. Danach war ich ja zum Nachfeedern bei -2 Grad und konnte dicke Plötzen und Brassen fangen.

Ich muss den Kram als Schmodder mal im Frühling an der Strömungskante testen. Die alten Elbangler haben ja auch immer mit Blut gefüttert. Wie beim weißen Hai mit Schöpfkellen.


----------



## Andal

Wobei man der Leber ja nachsagt, sie sei ein Kaltwasserköder.

Ich denke, das Problem wird eher an der warmen Luft und der Verrottungsfreudigkeit der Leber liegen. Ich habe es EINMAL im Sommer mit Hhühnerdärmen probiert. Einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich halte Leber für kaltes Wetter auch sehr interessant. Ein Stoffwechselorgan ist ja fast schon ne Einladung für kredenzende Winterfische. Ich muss mir mal Wurmimitate aus Leber anfertigen. Dürfte nicht so einfach werden, die Idee hatte ich aber im Hafen mitten in der Nacht bereits. Fressen die ollen Silvers/Quappen nicht wie erwünscht, könnte dieser Kniff ja Gold wert sein.


----------



## Andal

Friere die Leber an. Dann kannst du sie beinahe millimetergenau scheiden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Friere die Leber an. Dann kannst du sie beinahe millimetergenau scheiden.



Die liegt Knüppelhart seit Dezember im Tiefkühler, da muss ich doch morgen gleich mal Schnippeln und schauen. Kälter als das Wasser ist sie ja (fast) nicht.


----------



## Andal

Dann lass sie eben zum scheiden antauen. Kommt auf das gleiche raus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wenn ich es morgen ans Wasser packe, präsentiere ich meine Leber im Method Feeder. Das Baitband dürfte nen kleines mundgerechtes Häppchen durchaus halten.


----------



## Minimax

Operation gelungen, Patient lebt:
Da ich ja wegen kommendem Zuwachs in meinem Rutenständer auf der Suche nach einer leichten, kleinen, klassischen Statio war, bin ich auf die *Mitchell 304* verfallen. Niemand wird behaupten wollen, das die bis 1971 hergestellte kleine Schwester der 300 (genetisch trennen die beiden Welten) selbst in den 50ern eine gute Rolle war- allein, fürs leichte Friedfischangeln reichts, und bremsen kann ich mit dem Finger am Spulenrand. Und vor allem: Die kleine ist mit ihrem (heute leider meist etwas angestossenem) keuschen Kleid aus Mitternacht, ihrem Eingraviertem Weissen Schriftzug und ihrem zierlichen runden Gehäuse einfach tres chic. ALso habe ich mir für kleines Geld vor ein paar Tagen zwei leidlich gut erhaltene Exemplare geordert, und eines  vollständig demontiert, im Spiritusbad von Harz, Fett und dem Schmonk von mindestens 48 Jahren gereinigt und grade eben mit Ein paar Tropfen Öl, ReelX light und vor allem dem Explosionsdiagramm wieder zusammengebaut: Keine Frage, das man sich dabei an die Lehren des Wollebre und des Bimmelrudi halten muss.
Und, was soll ich sagen: Sie schnurrt (im Rahmen ihrer kaffeemühlenartigen Möglichkeiten) und klackt satt wieder. Was soll ich sagen, ein perfekt sitzendendes kleines Schwarzes für die Skinny Little Bitch,_ *ent-zück-end*_ (teekännchengeste)!


----------



## Tobias85

Schön zu hören, dass dein bislang vor uns geheimgehaltenes Projekt (oder wurde es bei den alte Rollen schonmal erwähnt) so glatt über die Bühne gelaufen ist und du ein kleines Schmuckstück wieder restaurieren konntest.  Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deine Skinny Little Bitch und wie sich das kleine Schwarze Ding an ihr so macht


----------



## Minimax

Ach, von Geheimhaltung kann keine Rede sein, eher nicht der Rede Wert, und die Rollencracks im alte Rollen Thread braucht man damit nicht zu pestern, Sauerbruchs schneiden keine Hühneraugen. Die alten Mitchells sind gute Bastel-Übungsrollen: Für wenig Geld in leidlicher Erhaltung leicht zu beschaffen, einfach aufgebaut, jede Menge Internetressourcen zu Aufbau, Teilen, etc. Da kann man auch als Anfänger hoffen, die Dinger wieder zusammengebaut zu kriegen und durch einfache Massnahmen sogar eine Verbesserung hinzukriegen. Und Wenn ne Schraube hinters Regal fliegt, oder eine Feder bricht, ja dann war der Einsatz nicht groß und man hat ein Kannibalisierungsexemplar was man ohnehin bei so alten Dingern braucht.
Und das die SLB eine leichte klein Rolle braucht, zeigt ja schon diese Preview vom Blank oberhalb des Griffes (natürlich noch ohne Wicklungen und Winding Check) im Vergleich zur besten Zigarette der Welt:


----------



## Tobias85

Die beste Zigarette der Welt ist immer noch gar keine, aber ansonsten stimme ich dir wohl zu. 

Und ich bin weiterhin für einen Tiger Wrap....in Schwarz-Weiß oder Schwarz-Grau würde der sicher top zur Rolle passen... ;P Aber den kannst du ja auch noch ergänzen, wenn die Bitch in 15 Jahren vollkommen heruntergeludert ist und ihr äußeres nach einem Rundum-Lifting schreit...

Da hat Andal was angestellt - allein wegen dem Wrap möcht ich mir jetzt auch ne Rute bauen


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da hat Andal was angestellt - allein wegen dem Wrap möcht ich mir jetzt auch ne Rute bauen



Na, mach doch the more the merrier, und es macht unheimlich Spass  Ist keine Hexerei, und nen Ring anwickeln sollte jeder können, und obs einer oder 11 sind, ist dann nur nch ne Detailfrage (..also fast) Und im Friedfischbereih wird nicht so viel gebaut, gut wenn mal ein paar Avons, Picker und so weiter auf kiel gelegt werden.


----------



## Lajos1

Minimax schrieb:


> Operation gelungen, Patient lebt:
> Da ich ja wegen kommendem Zuwachs in meinem Rutenständer auf der Suche nach einer leichten, kleinen, klassischen Statio war, bin ich auf die *Mitchell 304* verfallen. Niemand wird behaupten wollen, das die bis 1971 hergestellte kleine Schwester der 300 (genetisch trennen die beiden Welten) selbst in den 50ern eine gute Rolle war



Hallo,

na, schlecht war die Rolle aber nicht. War damals auch im "mittleren Preissegment", kostete 1960 so 32/35 DM, die 300 57,-DM.
Wir benutzten hauptsächlich die 304er beim Casting (damals noch Turnierwerfen genannt), da die 300er dafür nicht so tauglich war (außer beim Weitwerfen), da die 300er andersherum aufwickelt, was dazu führt, das man mit dieser Rolle den Wurf schlechter Einbremsen kann.
 Zur 304er noch, die habe ich 6 Jahre beim Casting richtig rangenommen und die ersten beiden Jahre auch noch beim Angeln, da ging nie was kaputt, ich habe sie noch heute, die ist noch voll funktionsfähig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na, schlecht war die Rolle aber nicht. (...) ich habe sie noch heute, die ist noch voll funktionsfähig.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Neinein, schlecht auf keinen Fall- aber eben auch damals eher in der Richtung Mittelfeld/Einsteiger: Ich mag sie sehr aus den genannten Gründen. In amerikanschen Foren findet man auch relativ viele Leute, die sehr gute Erinnerungen mit der kleinen robusten Rolle verbinden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich dachte immer die beste Zigarette der Welt ist handmade with love und aerodynamisch aber gut, wieder was gelernt. Ich habe Angst vorm Ringe wickeln und davor, noch mehr Zeit mit Nicht-Angeln zu verbringen, das hält mich auch von alten Rollen, Posenbasteln und Fliegenbinden ab.
Aber ich bewundere Minimaxens fingerfertigkeit und Passion, meine Posen und Ruten würden eher aussehen wie ein Pinguin den man in kacke tunkt


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo Minimax,

Ja, wie schon gesagt, bewegte die Rolle sich so um 32/35 DM. Eigenartigerweise weiss ich da den Preis nicht mehr genau. Anders bei der 300er, da waren es über mehrere Jahre 57,- DM, die mittlere Quick-Finessa kostete genau so viel, das waren aber auch Spitzenrollen - für die damalige Zeit.
Zu bemerken ist noch, dass Anfang/Mitte der 1960er Jahre viele Angler noch mit Nottingham-Rollen fischten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Racklinger

Bin hin und her gerissen ob ich bei uns am Altwasser mal pellets und auch Anfutter mit Fischmehlanteil probieren soll (Bisher Selbstmischer). Bei den Pellets stört mich einfach, dass ich noch mehr Gerödel brauche (Pelletzange usw. ) 
Was ich im Frühjahr probieren will, Muscheldip oder Fischöl im Teig einzukneten und rauszufinden, ob die Fische drauf einsteigen. Da bei uns doch ein paar leute mit Boilis auf Karpfen gehen, könnte das gehen. 
Im Moment versuche ich mein Gerödel so klein wie möglich zu halten, es muss alles in den Fahrradanhänger passen . Praktischerweise passt dieser wiederum ins Auto (Familienkutsche sei dank). Aber ab April wird der 50er Roller wieder aktiviert, da bin ich dann doch wesentlich mobiler.


----------



## MarkusZ

> Was ich im Frühjahr probieren will, Muscheldip oder *Fischöl* im Teig einzukneten



Kommt drauf an, wie warm/kalt deine Gewässer im Frühjahr sind.

Öle und Fette lösen sich m.E. erst bei höheren Wassertemeraturen gut aus dem Köder.


----------



## TobBok

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin hin und her gerissen ob ich bei uns am Altwasser mal pellets und auch Anfutter mit Fischmehlanteil probieren soll (Bisher Selbstmischer). Bei den Pellets stört mich einfach, dass ich noch mehr Gerödel brauche (Pelletzange usw. )
> Was ich im Frühjahr probieren will, Muscheldip oder Fischöl im Teig einzukneten und rauszufinden, ob die Fische drauf einsteigen. Da bei uns doch ein paar leute mit Boilis auf Karpfen gehen, könnte das gehen.
> Im Moment versuche ich mein Gerödel so klein wie möglich zu halten, es muss alles in den Fahrradanhänger passen . Praktischerweise passt dieser wiederum ins Auto (Familienkutsche sei dank). Aber ab April wird der 50er Roller wieder aktiviert, da bin ich dann doch wesentlich mobiler.


Ich weiß nicht, ob man diese Sorte Pellets zuhause nachmachen, da sie "weich" sind. Ich habe sie in der letzten Zeit einfach halbiert direkt als Hakenköder angeboten. Das geht ganz gut. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie sich die Dinger verhalten, wenn man sie weit wirft und auf den Haken aufsteckt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Alternativ kann man doch mit ner pelletpumpe nen die auf alkoholbasis reinpumpen und den Pellet dann direkt anködern? Man könnte dass dann daheim vorbereiten und spart einiges an gerödel


----------



## Racklinger

Nen Pellet sollte man doch eingentlich nicht mehr extra pimpen müssen oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Müssen tut man nix aber können kann man fast alles


----------



## Tobias85

Pelletpumpe, wieder was gelernt...für Staubfutter fürs Aquarium nutz ich da ne simple Spritze ohne Kanüle für, funktioniert seit Jahren bestens. Hat natürlich nicht das Volumen...

Rutenbau: Zutrauen würde ich mir das, aber ich hab mir gestern aAend mal die üblichen Preise für Blanks angeschaut, das ist momentan nicht drin...aber in ein paar Jahren auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Tricast

Hallo Tobias85, es muß ja nicht immer gleich ein Neubau sein, manchmal genügt auch die Restaurierung einer gebrauchten Rute. Ob es nun neue Ringe sind oder ein anderer Handgriff, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Nen Pellet sollte man doch eingentlich nicht mehr extra pimpen müssen oder?



Nö. Nen Pellet hat nur den Nachteil, das er im kalten Wasser die Aromen nicht weitergibt, weil die Viskosität von Öl dem Winter/sehr kaltem Wasser entgegen steht. Alternativ kann man die Pellets einfach mit Lockstoffen auf Alkohohlbasis oder anderen muffigen Sachen anrichten. Hauptsache es entsteht eine Lockwirkung.

Allerdings hat diese Rechnung in jedem Falle für mich einen Haken. Fische bewegen sich im Winter nur in sehr geringem Radius und die Fresszeiten sind ohnehin beschränkt. Du musst den Fisch also eher finden, als das dein Futter bis nach Dubai riecht. Im Winter habe ich auch Alande in den vor 2 Jahren mit 2 Millimeter Pellets gefüttert und einen 4 Millimeterpellet angeboten. Funktioniert richtig gut.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Allerdings hat diese Rechnung in jedem Falle für mich einen Haken. Fische bewegen sich im Winter nur in sehr geringem Radius und die Fresszeiten sind ohnehin beschränkt.


Ohne Haken wird's auch nix mit dem Fangerfolg . 
Anfangen werde ich eh erst wenn die Temperaturen einigermaßen stabil über der 8 Grad Marke sind. Vorher ist es erfahrungsgemäß sehr frustrierend, und die Zeit in dem ganzen Schlamm die tiefen Löcher zu suchen habe ich grad nicht. Die Mühe lohnt sich auch nicht mehr, da dieses Jahr ausgebaggert werden soll. Dann heisst es eh das Gewässer neu kennenlernen


----------



## Andal

Das einzige, was ich meinen Pellets angedeihen lasse, ist Fischöl. Ich esse gerne Ölsardinen und allerlei Meeresfrüchte im Öl. Dieses Öl kommt über die vorgebohrten Krumperl. Fertig. Anschließend sind sie auch haltbarer im Wasser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ohne Haken wird's auch nix mit dem Fangerfolg .
> Anfangen werde ich eh erst wenn die Temperaturen einigermaßen stabil über der 8 Grad Marke sind. Vorher ist es erfahrungsgemäß sehr frustrierend, und die Zeit in dem ganzen Schlamm die tiefen Löcher zu suchen habe ich grad nicht. Die Mühe lohnt sich auch nicht mehr, da dieses Jahr ausgebaggert werden soll. Dann heisst es eh das Gewässer neu kennenlernen



Kann ich verstehen. Ich hatte die letzten Jahre im tiefsten Winter viele versuche unternommen. Am Ende ist es immer das gleiche Lied. Bis in den Dezember stehen die Chancen noch gut, danach geht es im Januar/Februar bei entsprechenden Temperaturen in ein Nullsummenspiel über. Sobald die Temperaturen kritisch werden, hast du als Angler richtig miserable Chancen. Natürlich können wir die Flinte anlegen, ob es sich lohnt? Ich kenne auch die Argumentation, einfach nur raus zu wollen, der Fang wäre egal. Das mache ich auch, dann aber ohne Rute sondern mit dem Hund. Da kommt nämlich das Gleiche bei rum.

Bisher habe ich gelernt, das im Winter die Aussicht auf Erfolg dann gegeben ist, wenn sich ein Hoch ins Wetter schiebt und mindestens eine Woche anhält. Die Lehre der tiefsten Stellen bei sehr kalten Temperaturen stellt mich genauso auf die Probe. Tatsächlich habe ich sehr, sehr widersprüchliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Nur eines habe ich für mich festgestellt. Sehr flache Gewässer bringen bessere Chancen mit sich als tiefe Baggerlöcher. Dort konnte ich bei widrigstem Wetter trotz allem immer Fangen.


----------



## Andal

Im Winter kommt es umso mehr auf Gewässerkenntnis an. Je kleiner das Gewässer, umso einfacher ist es.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Im Winter kommt es umso mehr auf Gewässerkenntnis an. Je kleiner das Gewässer, umso einfacher ist es.



Gilt das nicht für jede Jahreszeit und insgesamt für das Angeln?


----------



## Andal

So bald es warm ist, lässt es sich auch an einem fremden, großen Gewässer viel leichter einschätzen. Aber natürlich hat es immer etwas mit Erfahrung zu schaffen.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich meinen Pellets angedeihen lasse, ist Fischöl. Ich esse gerne Ölsardinen und allerlei Meeresfrüchte im Öl. Dieses Öl kommt über die vorgebohrten Krumperl. Fertig. Anschließend sind sie auch haltbarer im Wasser.


Diese Verwendung ist mir auch vorgeschwebt beim Angelteig, ich bevorzuge halt die Makrelen in Öl


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Diese Verwendung ist mir auch vorgeschwebt beim Angelteig, ich bevorzuge halt die Makrelen in Öl


Hauptsache es fischelt.


----------



## Andal

Es gibt auch meines Wissens keine heimische Angelfischart, die rein vegetarisch, oder gar vegan lebt. Von daher ist es auch nicht schwer, warum fischige Aromen so gut wirken.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt auch meines Wissens keine heimische Angelfischart, die rein vegetarisch, oder gar vegan lebt. Von daher ist es auch nicht schwer, warum fischige Aromen so gut wirken.


Doch schon, es gibt den "kleinen großmäuligen Schlammveganer" (lat. veganus idioticus). Man bekommt ihn nur nicht an die Angel, weil er die ganze Zeit damit beschäftigt ist, die anderen Fische von einer veganen Ernährungsweise zu überzeugen.

Bis jetzt hab ich nur einen Muscheldip probiert, hat mir gefühlt ein paar Fische mehr gebracht. Dieses Jahr möchte ich halt mal gezielt Fischaromen ausprobieren. 
Nur beim Fischmehl bin ich halt noch etwas unsicher, was ich da ausprobiere. Mal gucken....


----------



## Tricast

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Habt Ihr schon mit Pellet Waggler geangelt und was sind Eure Ansichten dazu.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Doch schon, es gibt den "kleinen großmäuligen Schlammveganer" (lat. veganus idioticus). Man bekommt ihn nur nicht an die Angel, weil er die ganze Zeit damit beschäftigt ist, die anderen Fische von einer veganen Ernährungsweise zu überzeugen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Habt Ihr schon mit Pellet Waggler geangelt und was sind Eure Ansichten dazu.



Ich hab keinen Sinn drin erkannt. Das klassische Pelletwagglern ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes wie das Angeln in der Absinkphase auf Rotfedern. Du skalierst alles nur höher. Aus Pinkies werden Pellets, aus einem kleinen Haken ein Großer. Ist für mich eine Modeerscheinung aus den Commercials. Alte Methode auf Karpfen neu Verpackt. Es gab ne Zeit, da waren an den Posen kleine Körbchen dran, das war dann doch noch etwas anderes. Mittlerweile fischen die Leute in UK ja einfach nur Waggler und schießen mit der Schleuder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Habt Ihr schon mit Pellet Waggler geangelt und was sind Eure Ansichten dazu.



https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...-friedfischangler.331698/page-89#post-4747076


----------



## Serdo

Was heute für ein seltsamer Tag ist: Ich war gar nicht Angeln und bin dennoch entschneidert. Meine ersten Rotaugen dieses Jahr:




Kam gerade mit DHL. Ich hatte unter ein YouTube Knoten-Video von Hecht und Barsch einen Kommentar geschrieben. Und war sehr erstaunt, dass ich die Woche drauf bei einer Verlosung gewonnen habe. Ab und zu hab ich auch Glück.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da sind se alle:
https://www.facebook.com/263330430441050/photos/a.807074729399948/2055522351221840/?type=3&theater

und hier gibt's keine.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Serdo  wenn du sie mit Kunstmais fütterst wachsen sie vielleicht noch  Glückwunsch!

@Professor Tinca kümen auf hohem Niveau


----------



## feederbrassen

Racklinger schrieb:


> Nen Pellet sollte man doch eingentlich nicht mehr extra pimpen müssen oder?


Bei zwei Sorten habe ich das endsprechende ,ich nenne es mal Öl dazu .
Funzt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Sinn drin erkannt. Das klassische Pelletwagglern ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes wie das Angeln in der Absinkphase auf Rotfedern. Du skalierst alles nur höher. Aus Pinkies werden Pellets, aus einem kleinen Haken ein Großer. Ist für mich eine Modeerscheinung aus den Commercials. Alte Methode auf Karpfen neu Verpackt. Es gab ne Zeit, da waren an den Posen kleine Körbchen dran, das war dann doch noch etwas anderes. Mittlerweile fischen die Leute in UK ja einfach nur Waggler und schießen mit der Schleuder.



Die Läden sind voll mit Kram den es früher auch schon mal gegeben hat.
das Rad haben die dabei nicht neu erfunden.
Man kann ,muss aber nicht allen schxxx mitmachen.


----------



## Andal

Pellet ist halt auch nicht gleich Pellet. Da gibts gravierende Unterschiede.

Die Baywa führt hervorragende Futterpellets aus dem "Aqua" Programm. Rein pflanzlich und preiswert. 20 kg roundabout ein 20er. Aber auch sehr schnell löslich. Pellets sind allgemein nicht sehr haltbar im Wasser, wenn man sie mal mit Boilies vergleicht. Mit etwas gewürzetem Öl kann man auch die eh schon etwas fettigen Halibut Pellets noch haltbarer machen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Läden sind voll mit Kram den es früher auch schon mal gegeben hat.
> das rad haben die dabei nicht neu erfunden.
> Man kann ,muss aber nicht allen schxxx mitmachen.



Das Rad wurde aber Optimiert. Es gibt mit Sicherheit vieles, was sich Angler vor 50 Jahren gewünscht hätten. Wie geschrieben, ich kaufe einfach und lasse mich in Teilen auch Inspirieren. Natürlich muss niemand jeden Scheiss mitmachen, es zwingt dich ja auch niemand einen Fisch zu fangen.

Trotzdem sehe ich niemanden mehr mit dem Waschbrett am Fluss. Nen Wäschetrockner gibt es auch.

Obwohl: Gummifische und Boilies sind ja schon Wahnwitzig.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Habt Ihr schon mit Pellet Waggler geangelt und was sind Eure Ansichten dazu.


Mir ist es mittlerweile vollkommen egal, was auf einer Rute geschrieben steht. Wenn die Eigenschaften zu meinen Ideen passen...


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde aber Optimiert. Es gibt mit Sicherheit vieles, was sich Angler vor 50 Jahren gewünscht hätten. Wie geschrieben, ich kaufe einfach und lasse mich in Teilen auch Inspirieren. Natürlich muss niemand jeden Scheiss mitmachen, es zwingt dich ja auch niemand einen Fisch zu fangen.
> 
> Trotzdem sehe ich niemanden mehr mit dem Waschbrett am Fluss. Nen Wäschetrockner gibt es auch.



Vor 50 Jahren war ich noch nicht am Angeln interessiert.
Ich dachte mehr so bis vor 35 Jahren oder zumindest seit dem ich selber Aktiv angel.
Ergänzd: Ich habe reichlich Fantasie ,bin Kreativ und sehe vieles was ich mir früher selber gebastelt habe und heute immer noch mache.
Jeder wie er mag


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vor 50 Jahren war ich noch nicht am Angeln interessiert.
> Ich dachte mehr so bis vor 35 Jahren oder zumindest seit dem ich selber Aktiv angel.



Ist richtig, am Ende muss sich ja auch der Fisch verändern, wenn wir andere Dinge geltend machen wollen. Im Prinzip kannst du dir auch die Schnur um den Finger wickeln und auf Jeremy Wade von Flussmonster warten, wenn du das 100 Zentimeter Rotauge drillst.

Da ich gerade mein Angelzimmer aufräume, bin ich sowieso klar erschlagen worden vom Konsum. 10000 Dinge die keine Verwendung finden werden, zwischen 200 Posen und 500 Körben keine Rettung in Sicht. Hier liegen sogar Gummifische rum und ich weiß nicht wieso. Selbst eine Flaschenpost vom Sommer habe ich wiedergefunden. Der Handel und die Werbung haben in meinem Falle jedenfalls gewonnen.

Und ich finds Geil. Sollen sie mir doch den letzten Cent aus der Tasche lutschen.


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Mir ist es mittlerweile vollkommen egal, was auf einer Rute geschrieben steht. Wenn die Eigenschaften zu meinen Ideen passen...



Andal, ich meinte die Posen, nicht die Ruten. Bei Ruten sehe ich das ähnlich wie Du.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hier liegen sogar Gummifische rum und ich weiß nicht wieso.



Werbegeschenke von Askari.


----------



## Andal

Bei den Schwimmern ist es das gleiche. Wenn es MIR passt, juckt es nicht, was sich der Hersteller dabei gedacht hat. Ich benutze ja auch Forellenseeposen zum Barschangeln... u.s.w.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Werbegeschenke von Askari.



Auch, aber noch diverse Andere. Obendrein kam eine neue Feederrute zum Testen diese Woche rein, die steht jetzt auch im Rutenwald meiner Sammlung. Ich kann bald einen Igel bauen. Da kommt ja immer mehr dazu. Wenn ich Abtrete, dann mit einem Angelzimmer das Askaris Lager bedrohlich nahe kommt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist richtig, am Ende muss sich ja auch der Fisch verändern, wenn wir andere Dinge geltend machen wollen. Im Prinzip kannst du dir auch die Schnur um den Finger wickeln und auf Jeremy Wade von Flussmonster warten, wenn du das 100 Zentimeter Rotauge...........


Mal ein Beispiel.
Du hast hier mal eine Seitenarmmontage Vorgestellt .
Name weiss ich nicht mehr und ich bin auch zu faul danach zu suchen.
Sowas zb. fische ich etwas einfacher seit dem es Feederruten in D gibt  nur ohne den schön klingenden Namen den es hatte und ohne das für mich ,viele gesimsel dran.
Das Prinzip und die Arbeitsweise ist die gleiche.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mal ein Beispiel.
> Du hast hier mal eine Seitenarmmontage Vorgestellt .
> Name weiss ich nicht mehr und ich bin auch zu faul danach zu suchen.
> Sowas zb. fische ich etwas einfacher seit dem es Feederruten in D gibt  nur ohne den schön klingenden Namen den es hatte und ohne das für mich ,viele gesimsel dran.
> Das Prinzip und die Arbeitsweise ist die gleiche.



Alle Montagen basieren auf einem gleichen Grundprinzip. Durchlaufend ist Durchlaufend, genauso wie ein fixer Paternoster fix ist. Es gibt aber Unterschiede in den Details, die jeder Angler für sich hat. Sowas suchen die Leute samt Beschreibungen. Ansonsten gibt es "Alles" irgendwie schon seit "Irgendwann". Das Problem in meinen Augen ist vielmehr, das einiges Verloren geht, wenn es nicht festgehalten wird.

Die richtig heftigen Tipps alter Elbangler findest du halt nicht im Internet. Kommt jemand damit aber um die Ecke, haben es wieder alle gewusst, schon immer.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



> Wenn ich Abtrete, dann mit einem Angelzimmer das Askaris Lager bedrohlich nahe kommt.



Soll das jetzt ne unverhohlene Kritik an der Lieferfähigkeit von Askari sein ????


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alle Montagen basieren auf einem gleichen Grundprinzip. Durchlaufend ist Durchlaufend, genauso wie ein fixer Paternoster fix ist. Es gibt aber Unterschiede in den Details, die jeder Angler für sich hat. Sowas suchen die Leute samt Beschreibungen. Ansonsten gibt es "Alles" irgendwie schon seit "Irgendwann". Das Problem in meinen Augen ist vielmehr, das einiges Verloren geht, wenn es nicht festgehalten wird.
> 
> Die richtig heftigen Tipps alter Elbangler findest du halt nicht im Internet. Kommt jemand damit aber um die Ecke, haben es wieder alle gewusst, schon immer.


Die echten Tipps gibt es nur hinter der Ecke.Das wird nicht rumposaunt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Soll das jetzt ne unverhohlene Kritik an der Lieferfähigkeit von Askari sein ????



Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mi Askari und bestelle dort als Stammkunde über fast 10 Jahre. Nichtmal eine Fehllieferung, nur ne Verzögerung ganz selten um 1 bis 2 Tage. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Unternehmen sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich dennoch die Seiten gewechselt und lasse mein Geld vornehmlich in England. Da bekomme ich einfach zu 100% was ich suche zu selben Preisen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die echten Tipps gibt es nur hinter der Ecke.Das wird nicht rumposaunt.



Ich meine mal der erfolgreiche Angler basiert auch nicht auf den ersichtlichen Dingen, sondern den Details. Da kannst du auch 100 Bücher lesen, es bringt dir nichts, wenn du dich in die Materie nicht reindenken kannst. Die alten Elbknechte hier wirken auch alle wie abgehalfterte Plumsangler, schauste dir aber deren Montagen und Wissen genauer an, stellst du eine dramatische Differenz zum "Mainstream" fest. Natürlich liegt das aber auch vornehmlich am Trend.

Wir sind im Gummi und Boiliezeitalter, da kommt dir auch keiner mehr mit nützlichen Tipps um die Ecke, wenn es nicht auf den Punkt für das eigene Produkt passt. Sehe ich aber nicht kritisch. Ein Bäcker erklärt dir auch nicht, wie du besseres Brot selber Backen kannst.


----------



## exil-dithschi

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die echten Tipps gibt es nur hinter der Ecke.Das wird nicht rumposaunt.


eigentlich ja auch logisch, denn nicht jeder tipp funzt an jedem gewässer gleich gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir sind im Gummi und Boiliezeitalter, da kommt dir auch keiner mehr mit nützlichen Tipps um die Ecke, wenn es nicht auf den Punkt für das eigene Produkt passt. Sehe ich aber nicht kritisch. Ein Bäcker erklärt dir auch nicht, wie du besserer Brot selber Backen kannst.




Genau!

Hinter heutgen "Tipps" stehen fast immer finanziellen Interessen. Du sollst ja auch genau die Teile, Köder, Futter kaufen um den "Tipp" umzusetzen.


----------



## Andal

Die WIRKLICH guten Tipps drehen sich eh um Zeiten und Gelegenheiten. Sind also mehr als REGIONAL.


----------



## feederbrassen

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> eigentlich ja auch logisch, denn nicht jeder tipp funzt an jedem gewässer gleich gut.



Auch ,manchmal ist es so einfach und simpel.
Muss man halt nur erst mal drauf kommen.
Stichwort Kreativität.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Hinter heutgen "Tipps" stehen fast immer finanziellen Ineressen. Du sollst ja auch genau die Teile, Köder, Futter kaufen um den "Tipp" umzusetzen.



Es ist doch aber vollkommen logisch. Wenn jemand seine Existenz auf den Vertrieb oder die Herstellung von Angelsachen legt, muss er auch Absatzfördernd arbeiten. Es ergibt keinen Sinn, in Schönheit zu sterben, am Ende aber zu Verhungern.

Meinst du etwa, ich Monetarisiere meinen Blog nicht irgendwann? Wenn die Leser (in der Tendenz steigend) das Angebot wahrnehmen, MUSS ich doch meinen Aufwand gegenrechnen lassen. Es ist halt nur die Frage, ob man den Menschen etwas vergaukelt oder wirklich Interesse hat, Wissen und "Kenntnis" weiterzugeben. Daran scheitert es in den gängigen Medien doch. 5% Angeln, 95% Werbung und das ist eher mein Problem. Ansonsten alles logisch.

Ein Verkäufer will verkaufen und nicht in edler Tugend auftrumpfen. Davon kannst du Momentan nicht leben.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



> Die alten Elbknechte hier wirken auch alle wie abgehalfterte Plumsangeln



Am Ende des Tages zählen halt die Fänge, nicht Optik. 

Alte weiße Männer sollte man nicht unterschätzen, auch wenn man kein Grüner ist.

Von der Optik her nehmen mich viele aus der jungen Generation auch nicht für voll.

Ist mir aber ganz recht, dann hab ich wenigstens beim Angeln meine Ruhe.

Wenn sie dann bei den Versammlungen mit ihren Fängen prahlen, lächle ich dann still in mich hinhein.


----------



## Andal

Warum haben wir früher mit vergleichsweise fürchterlichen Werkzeugen auch unsere Fische gefangen?
Haben sich die Fische binnen Jahrzehnten so grundlegend geändert?
Ist es wirklich so, dass nur noch bestimmte Team- und Werksangler wissen, wie der Hase läuft?
Haben wir eine "Reine Lehre"?

Man muss sich nur mal selber mit diesen Fragen beschäftigen und für sich und seine Gewässer die entsprechenden Lehren ziehen!


----------



## fishhawk

Andal schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so, dass nur noch bestimmte Team- und Werksangler wissen, wie der Hase läuft?



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du dir das Grinsen auch kaum verkneifen kannst, wenn irgendwelche halbwüchsigen Gummi/Baitcastfetischisten vom Leder ziehen, wie man am Rhein Zander fängt.


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du dir das Grinsen auch kaum verkneifen kannst, wenn irgendwelche halbwüchsigen Gummi/Baitcastfetischisten vom Leder ziehen, wie man am Rhein Zander fängt.


Die folgen nur dem Geist ihrer Zeit, so wie wir das auch gemacht haben. Sie haben das "Aha!" noch vor sich. Dennoch lache ich mir herzlich ins Fäustchen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Am Ende des Tages zählen halt die Fänge, nicht Optik.
> 
> Alte weiße Männer sollte man nicht unterschätzen, auch wenn man kein Grüner ist.
> 
> Von der Optik her nehmen mich viele aus der jungen Generation auch nicht für voll.
> 
> Ist mir aber ganz recht, dann hab ich wenigstens beim Angeln meine Ruhe.
> 
> Wenn sie dann bei den Versammlungen mit ihren Fängen prahlen, lächle ich dann still in mich hinhein.



Sicherlich, für mich sind solche Debatten aber generell Mühseelig. Es ist mir zumeist komplett Egal wie andere meine Fänge bewerten oder jene Personen selbst Fangen. Ich mag die Kunst hinter dem Angeln. Wenn ich ultra leicht Feedern will, brauche ich entsprechend auch eine Violine. Da interessiert mich der Angler 5 Buhnen weiter nicht, wie er seinen Kram zelebriert.

Das sich eine gewisse Kleingeistigkeit im Sinne der Ausbeute etabliert hat ist für mich auch kein Problem der Anglerschaft an sich, sondern ein gesellschaftliches. Mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot, meine Kiepe, meine teure Rute. Ich könnte das Kritisch sehen oder mich für jemand anderes auch einfach mal Freuen.

Mittlerweile stehen beispielsweise alte Angler bei mir und Fragen nach Rat. Das Spielchen hat sich gedreht, weil ich deren Erfahrung durch das 10-Fache an Angelzeit im Jahr einholen konnte. Fange ich deswegen an zu gestikulieren, warum man in 60 Jahren nichts auf die Reihe bekommt? Nö! Ich freue mich, wenn überhaupt jemand nach meiner Meinung fragt. Eitelkeiten sind der Zug schwacher Charaktere.

E: Ich kenne auch einige junge Angler, deren Gedanken zum Angeln derart Komplex sind, das einigen Grauhaaren die letzen Stummel ausfallen. Ich denke es gibt dahingehend keine Bewertung von Generationen, sondern von Leidenschaft und dem Willen sich immer wieder selbst zu fordern.

Diese Früher/Gestern/Morgen sind in meinen Augen oftmals Phrasen. Da steckt kein Inhalt drin, sondern purer Frust.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sicherlich, für mich sind solche Debatten aber generell Mühseelig. Es ist mir zumeist komplett Egal wie andere meine Fänge bewerten oder jene Personen selbst Fangen. Ich mag die Kunst hinter dem Angeln. Wenn ich ultra leicht Feedern will, brauche ich entsprechend auch eine Violine. Da interessiert mich der Angler 5 Buhnen weiter nicht, wie er seinen Kram zelebriert.
> 
> Das sich eine gewisse Kleingeistigkeit im Sinne der Ausbeute etabliert hat ist für mich auch kein Problem der Anglerschaft an sich, sondern ein gesellschaftliches. Mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot, meine Kiepe, meine teure Rute. Ich könnte das Kritisch sehen oder mich für jemand anderes auch einfach mal Freuen.
> 
> Mittlerweile stehen beispielsweise alte Angler bei mir und Fragen nach Rat. Das Spielchen hat sich gedreht, weil ich deren Erfahrung durch das 10-Fache an Angelzeit im Jahr einholen konnte. Fange ich deswegen an zu gestikulieren, warum man in 60 Jahren nichts auf die Reihe bekommt? Nö! Ich freue mich, wenn überhaupt jemand nach meiner Meinung fragt. Eitelkeiten sind der Zug schwacher Charaktere.
> 
> E: Ich kenne auch einige junge Angler, deren Gedanken zum Angeln derart Komplex sind, das einigen Grauhaaren die letzen Stummel ausfallen. Ich denke es gibt dahingehend keine Bewertung von Generationen, sondern von Leidenschaft und dem Willen sich immer wieder selbst zu fordern.
> 
> Diese Früher/Gestern/Morgen sind in meinen Augen oftmals Phrasen. Da steckt kein Inhalt drin, sondern purer Frust.


Das ist dir absolut nicht egal, denn sonst würdest du nicht sprechen, wie du sprichst. Das ist keinem echten Anglerherz wirklich egal, denn keiner sieht sich gerne in der Rolle des weniger Erfolgreichen, des weniger Wissenden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mittlerweile stehen beispielsweise alte Angler bei mir und Fragen nach Rat.


Warum wohl ? Was Hänschen nicht lernt ,lernt Hans nimmermehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist dir absolut nicht egal, denn sonst würdest du nicht sprechen, wie du sprichst. Das ist keinem echten Anglerherz wirklich egal, denn keiner sieht sich gerne in der Rolle des weniger Erfolgreichen, des weniger Wissenden.



Kann ich nicht Nachvollziehen. Ich Angle den ganzen Tag auf kleine Fische wie ein Besessener. Interessiert keinen Menschen, ich schreibe trotzdem drüber. Ich halte Rotfedern vor die Kamera, die nicht größer sind als der typische Köderfisch. Dahingehend vertrete ich mich selbst in Reinkultur.

Ich angle, weil ich es Liebe. Ich blogge, weil ich gerne Schreibe. Versteh mich nicht falsch, wäre ich aber auf Reichweite und Erfolg aus, hätte ich mich schon längst auf die dunkle Seite der Macht begeben.


----------



## feederbrassen

Bei mir ist es anders herum,mich fragen die ganzen ,,jungen" Angler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Warum wohl ? Was Hänschen nicht lernt ,lernt Hans nimmermehr.



Definitiv. Warum sollte das auch damals anders gewesen sein? Da liefen doch genauso hohle Fritten wie Heute rum. Dann halt nicht mit dem Smartphone, aber Posend mit 10 Westmark vor der Disko 5 Jahre wartend auf ne Schwalbe.

Wer etwas Können will, muss es halt machen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es anders herum,mich fragen die ganzen ,,jungen" Angler.



Moment mal, vielleicht werde ich auch einfach nur alt?


----------



## Andal

@Fantastic Fishing ... das diskutieren wir mal bei einem guten Glas aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Moment mal, vielleicht werde ich auch einfach nur alt?



Oder du siehst so alt aus, dass se dich schon fragen.....


----------



## Fattony

Jetzt ists wieder kalt geworden.. Schade.. aber jezzt wirds für mich auch kritisch.. bei -5 rausgehen und nochmal probieren? Bin mir nicht sicher :-(


Dafür ist mein Senkstock angekommen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oder du siehst so alt aus, dass se dich schon fragen.....



Das Gefühl habe ich auch. Liegt an meinem Gewicht. Seid meiner Diät habe ich 5 Kilogramm zugenommen.



Andal schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing ... das diskutieren wir mal bei einem guten Glas aus.



Das ganze Thema ist ohnehin philosophischer Natur. Falsch oder Richtig liegen im Blickwinkel des Suffs. Du solltest das auch nicht auf dich beziehen. Mir gehts da eher um das generelle Ding zwischen Jung und Alt. Ich lerne nämlich genau gleichviel von beiden Seiten.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

ich bin auch jemand, der seine Fische nicht um jeden Preis fangen muss, sondern eben so, wie er es persönlich eben mag.

Obwohl mein Lieblingsfisch die Schleie ist, verzichte ich z.B. komplett auf Maden, Würmer und ähnliche Köder.

Wenn dann aber andere Angler damit plötzlich regelmäßig 60+ Tincas fangen würden und ich nicht, könnte ich nicht garantieren, dass ich nicht doch mal meinen Prinzipien untreu werden würde.

Ich kenne auch keinen Angler, der auf Dauer zufrieden wäre, wenn er anderen nur beim Fangen zuschauen müsste, aber selber wenig Erfolg hätte.


----------



## Andal

Ja natürlich ist das rein philosophisch und auf keinen Fall persönlich. Genau deswegen meine ich ja auch den anderen Rahmen dafür!


----------



## exil-dithschi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir gehts da eher um das generelle Ding zwischen Jung und Alt. Ich lerne nämlich genau gleichviel von beiden Seiten.


das ist auch sehr weise, haben wir ja schon mal drüber geschrieben, denn nur der dumme weiß es immer besser, oder wie zokker es so schön in seiner signatur hat, mit der intilens...


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht Nachvollziehen. Ich Angle den ganzen Tag auf kleine Fische wie ein Besessener.





fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch jemand, der seine Fische nicht um jeden Preis fangen muss, sondern eben so, wie er es persönlich eben mag.


Muss ich auch nicht aber was soll ich machen?
Die fische lieben mich einfach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch keinen Angler, der auf Dauer zufrieden wäre, wenn er anderen nur beim Fangen zuschauen müsste, aber selber wenig Erfolg hätte.



Das ist für mich auch der Kernpunkt:

Warum will ich denn überhaupt einen großen Fisch fangen? Aus meiner Sicht heraus, meinem Denken und Leben am Wasser gibt es viele verschiedene Einflüsse.


Selektiv große Fische fangen aus Interesse
Selektiv große Fische fangen als Experiment
Selektiv große Fische fangen für Reichweite
Selektiv große Fische fangen für Bericht
Um andere zu Beindrucken habe ich dahingehend keine Motivation. Es ist aber genau das, was andere aus diesen Grundgedanken herauslesen. Ich sag dir was, du kannst nur Erfolgreich sein, wenn du den Scheiss lebst. Wenn nur den dicken Max spielen willst, kannst du dir die Monsterbrasse auch kaufen und präsentieren. Weniger Aufwand und deutlichst stressfreier.

Willst du nur für dich große Fische fangen, ist das genauso Legitim. Davon kenne ich auch einige Leute. Trotzdem stehen sie im Schnack dann neben mir, zücken das Handy, haben Sterne in den Augen und zeigen mir die Bilder. Ich gratuliere und freue mich. Weil das Vertrauen in meine Person gegeben ist. Andere behaupten dann, es wären Poser. So unterschiedlich sind die Blickwinkel dann doch.


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass mir dieses "Bildervorzeigen", das mit dem Daddelphone vor der Nase herumfuchteln, etwas auf den Zünder geht. Das liegt aber vor allem daran, dass ich viel mehr ein Mensch des Wortes, denn des Bildes bin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass mir dieses "Bildervorzeigen", das mit dem Daddelphone vor der Nase herumfuchteln, etwas auf den Zünder geht. Das liegt aber vor allem daran, dass ich viel mehr ein Mensch des Wortes, denn des Bildes bin.



Andere Story, wobei ich den Kram auch nicht abkann. Nen Fischbild gerne, aber dieses "schau mal das Witzvideo" geht mir auch auf die Nüsse. Mich interessiert es selten, wenn ein Affe im Supermarkt Bananen kauft, dafür ist meine Zeit zu wertvoll.

Ansonsten sind Fangbilder immer Geil, davon zehrt man ja selbst Ewigkeiten. Das habe ich zb. schon mit 18 an meinem Baggerloch beim Blinkern mit Hechten gemacht. Genauso wie ich gerne Schreibe. Darum wurde ich wohl auch Blogger. Es vereint das, was ich gerne mache. 







Das Bild ist bestimmt 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Andal

Ich beneide aber jeden, der das Talent für gute Bilder mitbringt. Bei meiner Unbegabung dafür...


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



> Andere behaupten dann, es wären Poser. So unterschiedlich sind die Blickwinkel dann doch.



Und auch unter Poser verstehen nicht alle das gleiche.

Ich mache wenige Bilder, eigentlich nur noch von besonderen Fischen oder Situationen.

Die schau ich mir dann in stillen Stunden zu Hause immer wieder mal gerne an. Gute Kumpels kriegen die auch zu sehen, wenn sie es möchten. 
Das wars dann.

Trotzdem schaue ich mir hier auch gerne Bilder an, besonders wenn sie gut Szene gesetzt sind, wie z.B. von unserem Schweizer Freund Jon.
Und auch FF weiß m.E. wie man nen Fisch präsentiert.

Ich hoffe, ihr nehmt es mir nicht allzu übel, dass das bei mir ne einseitige Geschichte ist.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Fantastic Fishing ,Solche Bilder sind Klasse ,kann auch nicht jeder.
Nen Hals bekomme ich wenn ich mir unsere Carphunter so ansehe.
Da lässt man den fisch erst mal zwei drei Minuten an der frischen Luft bis er endlich mal ruhig ist.
Das hat garnichts.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Naja, dahingehend habe ich jahrelang Erfahrung gesammelt. Einer meiner besseren Barsche dezent Tot an einem blauen Tor mit Hilfestellung für die Rückenflosse. Dazu die schöne Bundeswehrsporthose und eine tolle Bauchtasche. Vorher hatte ich meine Freunding am Strand gevögelt (Natura 2000 schon damals) und fing diesen Fisch. Da machst du halt Bilder und es wird mich immer an das eine oder andere Erinnern.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Solche Bilder sind Klasse ,kann auch nicht jeder.
> Nen Hals bekomme ich wenn ich mir unsere Carphunter so ansehe.
> Da lässt man den fisch erst mal zwei drei Minuten an der frischen Luft bis er endlich mal ruhig ist.
> Das hat garnichts.



Da habe ich für mich zb. eine goldene Regel entworfen. Genau eine Minute, dann geht der Fisch zurück. Da passiert dann auch mal Scheisse und heroische Fische kommen scheisse rüber. Vor allem, wenn sie Zappeln.






Hab ich sogar noch gefangen, weil ich Reflexe wie Olli Kahn habe. Generell braucht man aber nur etwas Übung und schon knipst du sauber Bilder. Man muss nur den Abstand zur Linse kennen und sich richtig positionieren. Ich hab das für mich gelernt und packe es im ersten Anlauf. Sieht dann so aus und reicht mir lang hin.


----------



## Andal

Von meinen "besten Fischen" habe ich gar keine Bilder. Zum Teil, weil es seinerzeit noch etwas Aufwand bedeutete mit analogen Methoden abzulichten und zum Teil, weil ich so mit dem Fisch beschäftigt war, dass ich gar nicht daran dachte, abzulichten. Auch ist es dem Umstand geschuldet, dass ich mir sage, "komm, den kannst du dir auch noch merken".

Wo es mir aber etwas sauer aufstößt, ist auf FB, wo wirklich jeder 17,5 cm Bürschling auch noch den Weg vors Smartphone finden muss!


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich mache oft nur noch Bilder wenn sie im Kescher sind.Es wiederholt sich eh alles.
Wenn mal etwas besonderes dabei ist dann gibt es auch mal ein Küsschen wenn ich den Fisch gerade in den Händen habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich mache wenige Bilder, eigentlich nur noch von besonderen Fischen oder Situationen.



So halte ich das auch.
Nur wenn der Fisch besonders ist oder die Situation oder ich mich unbedingt später dran erinnern will.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Von meinen "besten Fischen" habe ich gar keine Bilder. Zum Teil, weil es seinerzeit noch etwas Aufwand bedeutete mit analogen Methoden abzulichten und zum Teil, weil ich so mit dem Fisch beschäftigt war, dass ich gar nicht daran dachte, abzulichten. Auch ist es dem Umstand geschuldet, dass ich mir sage, "komm, den kannst du dir auch noch merken".
> 
> Wo es mir aber etwas sauer aufstößt, ist auf FB, wo wirklich jeder 17,5 cm Bürschling auch noch den Weg vors Smartphone finden muss!



Ich glaube dahingehend war es früher wirklich schwer mit den Bildern. Ich bin ja auch noch mit Polaroid groß geworden. Das Ding würde es bei mir am Angeltag keine 20 Minuten überleben.

Ich hab nur ein Bild in Schwarz/Weiß aus der Zeitung von mir mit nem 89ger Graser. Da kam damals die Presse sogar bis auf den Campingplatz, wo ich mit smarten 9 Jahren einen Fisch auf den armen Hielt, der genauso lang war wie ich. Ansonsten gibt es nichts aus dieser Zeit, da keine Handy oder sonstwas. Computer und Internet waren da auch noch kein Thema.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich mache oft nur noch Bilder wenn sie im Kescher sind.Es wiederholt sich eh alles.
> Wenn mal etwas besonderes dabei ist dann gibt es auch mal ein Küsschen wenn ich den Fisch gerade in den Händen habe.



Mein ganzer Bilderordner ist voll damit. Fisch im Kescherkopf. Das Problem ist, das du irgendwann so nicht mehr Illustrieren kannst, deswegen fing ich mit anderen Bildern an. Mal posiert vor nem Setzkescher, mal die "Vorhalte-Taktik", irgendwann mit Scale. Nicht weil jemand Bock auf Messen hat, es geht oft um den Kontrast zu den vorhanden Bildern auf einer Internetseite.

Das sind so Dinge, die außerhalb der "digitalen" Glocke nicht verstanden werden. Die Leser nehmen es aber irgendwann nicht mehr ernst, wenn es immer der gleiche Kescher und ähnlich aussehende Fisch sind. Nur deswegen hatte ich nen zweiten Setzkescher gekauft und bald nen neuen Kescherkopf. Da gehts tatsächlich NUR im Vielfalt.


----------



## feederbrassen

DEINE Leserschaft als Blogger verlangt das, ich mach das nur für mich selbst. 
So habe ich eine schöne Erinnerung an diesen Angeltag.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> DEINE Leserschaft als Blogger verlangt das, ich mach das nur für mich selbst.
> So habe ich eine schöne Erinnerung an diesen Angeltag.



Verlangen deine Töchter keinen Beweis für deine Taten am Wasser?


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verlangen deine Töchter keinen Beweis für deine Taten am Wasser?


Die sind oft mit dabei ,wenn nicht kann man das auch gut riechen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die sind oft mit dabei ,wenn nicht kann man das auch gut riechen.



Diese Antwort ist der passende Beweis für einen fähigen Brassenangler. Wer nach einer Session nicht muffig nach Hause kommt, kann erzählen was er will.


----------



## Andal

DER Spruch überhaupt nach dem ersten Fisch des Tages: "Hauptsache die Finger stinken!"


----------



## feederbrassen

Richtig gut wird es dann wenn noch die Gewürzküche zum Einsatz kommt. 
Ich habe dann so eine Aura um mich herum .
Ich liebe es


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Richtig gut wird es dann wenn noch die Gewürzküche zum Einsatz kommt.
> Ich habe dann so eine Aura um mich herum .
> Ich liebe es



Indischer Puff? Du alte Kurkuma-Nutte!


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich weiß nicht wie oder wo ich das einordnen kann. 
Ist schon ,ich sag mal speziell


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie oder wo ich das einordnen kann.
> Ist schon ,ich sag mal speziell



Ich kam viel rum.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Nabend,

mal eine Frage an die Wft Lake n River Coarse Besitzer. Wann beginnt an Eurer Rute der nach dem Backen unbehandelte Teil des Blanks (das spiralförmige),schon durchgehend am zweiten Teil oder erst am Spitzenteil? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das bei der gekauften Rute nicht nur der Artikelzustand unrichtig war,sondern das mittlere und Spitzenteil von einer anderen Rute stammt. Ich habe hier die Coarse in 3.35m, 3tlg., 4-26g die ich bei keinem Händler im Netz mehr finde,und Bilder dazu ebenfalls nicht. 1D-B006-335 ist die Artikelnummer auf dem Handteil.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Tricast

*WFT Lake N River Coarse, 4-26g*
Die WFT Lake ,N' River Rutenserie beinhaltet nur hochkarätige Ruten und deckt viele Arten des sensiblen Süßwasserfischens ab. Besonderen Wert haben wir, neben der Topverarbeitung und den hochwertigen Materialien, auf Dynamik und Sportlichkeit gelegt. Alle 
www.world-fishing-tackle.de

Alle Ruten der LAKE ´N RIVER - Serie sind mit hochwertigen Silizium-Carbon (SIC) Ringen ausgestattet.

Superleichte Posenruten für alle Arten des sensiblen Friedfischangelns. Karpfen, Schleie, Rotauge, Brasse kein Fisch ist zu groß, aber auch keiner zu klein. Niemals vermisst man Sensibilität und doch hat man immer genügend Reserven. Ausgestattet mit schnellen Blanks aus reiner Kohlefaser, besten SIC Ringen und Naturkorkgriffen. Die großen Ringe erlauben die problemlose Verwendung von Stopperknoten, erhöhen die Wurfweite und frieren im Winter nicht so schnell zu.
1D-B 005-335, 006-335
Vielleicht die beiden ,,Stars" der Serie! Die 2-teilige mit nur 195g Gewicht wurde schnell zum Liebling aller Tester. Tiefes Wasser, schwere Waggler, große Distanz, Leuchtpose nachts, morgens umgebaut auf 3 Gramm Pose ! Vom kleinen Rotauge bis zum 20 Pfund Schuppenkarpfen wurde alles gefangen. Wer die Transportlänge scheut, macht auch mit der 3-teiligen Version keinen Fehler. Die 20 Gramm mehr Gewicht fallen kaum auf, allenfalls im direkten Vergleich, jedoch hat die Rute durch die doppelte Materialüberlappung zweier Steckverbindungen etwas mehr Rückgrat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Heinz liefert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das bei der gekauften Rute nicht nur der Artikelzustand unrichtig war,sondern das mittlere und Spitzenteil von einer anderen Rute stammt. Ich habe hier die Coarse in 3.35m, 3tlg., 4-26g die ich bei keinem Händler im Netz mehr finde,und Bilder dazu ebenfalls nicht.


Also verschiedene Teile bzw. meist differente Oberflächenfinishes sind heute quasi Standard bei günstigen Blanks.
Da ist ein Teil glatt, eines wickelrauhe Spirale, und das nächste mit einem Carbonmesh ganz anderer Art belegt. Machen die einfach so, soll günstig sein und Finish kostet Geld, wie ein hochwertiger Autolack. 
Wenn das verzichtbar erscheint, wird da gespart.

Dass die Chargen und neuen Auflage einer Rute schneller wechseln als der Katalogmacher oder selbst der Vertriebsmensch hinterher kommt, ist auch quasi Standard.  Das exakte Durchblicken ist schon fast Seltenheit! 
Man sollte immer genau schauen, ob das nicht doch eine Neuauflage mit abweichenden Eigenschaften ist. Ansonsten können sich zwei Besitzer heftig ausdauernd streiten, weil sie meinen die gleiche Rute zu besitzen, das aber gar nicht stimmt .... 

Solange die Teile sich ordentlich zusammenstecken lassen ohne Klapper und Wackel, die Ringart und -flucht stimmt,  sich die Biegung vernünftig darstellt, und nicht jedes Teil in voll differenter Pop-Art lackiert ist, ist doch alles brauchbar.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einer meiner besseren Barsche dezent Tot an einem blauen Tor mit Hilfestellung für die Rückenflosse. Dazu die schöne Bundeswehrsporthose und eine tolle Bauchtasche.  Da machst du halt Bilder und es wird mich immer an das eine oder andere Erinnern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 319811



Hey Fantastic, Du warst ja mal ein richtig niedlicher kleiner Barschvampir!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Hey Fantastic, Du warst ja mal ein richtig niedlicher kleiner Barschvampir!



Ja und zwischenzeitlich auch ein nicht zu unterschätzendes echtes Monster.


----------



## geomas

^ das Aufzug-Foto sieht stark nach Moskau-Inkasso aus ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ das Aufzug-Foto sieht stark nach Moskau-Inkasso aus ;-)



Sowas habe ich wöchentlich tatsächlich einst gemacht. Es gab auch Abseits des Angelns Zeiten, wo ich mit dem Netz unterwegs war. Gerade noch so die Kurve bekommen und jetzt Fett.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich wöchentlich tatsächlich einst gemacht. Es gab auch Abseits des Angelns Zeiten, wo ich mit dem Netz unterwegs war. Gerade noch so die Kurve bekommen und jetzt Fett.



Tja, ich schätze das mit dem Angeln war ne ziemlich gute Idee...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, ich schätze das mit dem Angeln war ne ziemlich gute Idee...



Möglicherweise. Ins "Dark Age" treibt mich jedenfalls nichts mehr. Ich habe dahingehend, wie mit dem Rest der Gesellschaft, abgeschlossen. Darum fahre ich meinen Film jetzt auch Konsequent.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ins "*Dark Age*" treibt mich jedenfalls nichts mehr. Darum fahre ich meinen *Film* jetzt auch Konsequent.


Gott ja, wir alle mussten uns ja im Leben irgendwie mal umschauen und rumprobieren, ist ja kompliziert genug das ganze Aufwachsen.
Interessantes Stichwort zum völlig anderen Thema. Meine Süße verfügt über Netflix. Da schauen wir zur Zeit eine Serie -ich hab mir den Namen nicht gemerkt- die im Großbritannien der Daark Ages, also der Völkerwanderungszeit spielt. Unbedingt zu empfehlen, und ich bin bei sowas ziemlich kritisch, Spannend aber nicht übertrieben (Klar, es gibt jede Menge alberner Riesenwaffen und peinlicher Rüstungen aber was solls), und die sozialen und politischen Entwicklungen der Zeit werden ganz gut darstellt. Muss man wenn man Netflix hat irgendwie Filtern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Interessantes Stichwort zum völlig anderen Thema. Meine Süße verfügt über Netflix. Da schauen wir zur Zeit eine Serie -ich hab mir den Namen nicht gemerkt- die im Großbritannien der Daark Ages, also der Völkerwanderungszeit spielt. Unbedingt zu empfehlen, und ich bin bei sowas ziemlich kritisch, Spannend aber nicht übertrieben (Klar, es gibt jede Menge alberner Riesenwaffen und peinlicher Rüstungen aber was solls), und die sozialen und politischen Entwicklungen der Zeit werden ganz gut darstellt. Muss man wenn man Netflix hat irgendwie Filtern.



Name der Serie?

Bin gerade mit Vikings durch, ist ja auch nächstes Jahr beendet. Zwischendurch war ich bei Primeval, bis Staffel 3 aus purer Not geschaut, ging auf keine Kuhhaut. GOT ist ja auch bald durch. Fear und The Walking Dead haben mich verloren. Mir gehen die Serien einfach aus, weil mich nichts richtig anspricht. The Shield war klasse, sowas suche ich.

Gotham war zwischendurch auch toll, wird aber mit Staffel 5 ebenso eingestellt. The Colony hatte nen tollen Ansatz, wurde aber auch eingestellt. Hannibal mit Mads Mikkelsen war super, wurde auch eingestellt. Falling Skies genauso.

Eigentlich können wir festhalten, das keine Serie es wert ist zu schauen, wenn sie nicht zu ihrem Konsequenten Ende kommt. ICH HASSE ES jedesmal aufs Neue. The Expanse ist auch so ein Beispiel.


----------



## geomas

...alberne Riesenwaffen und peinliche Rüstungen kenne ich nur von den Rittern der Kokosnuß.

Wobei man, im übertragenen Sinne, derlei Staffage jeden Tag auf der Straße bewundern kann.


edit: oder am Forellenteich nebenan:


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ...alberne Riesenwaffen und peinliche Rüstungen kenne ich nur von den Rittern der Kokosnuß.
> 
> Wobei man, im übertragenen Sinne, derlei Staffage jeden Tag auf der Straße bewundern kann.


Wobei Monty Python's Humor Geist hat, was man heute auf der Straße schmerzlich vermißt!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Name der Serie?



Da, da ich habs gegoogelt, "The last Kingdom" heisst sie. Wirklich ok. Vikings hingegen hab ich einmal reingeguckt, nicht möglich für mich. Wenn schon abgeflippt, dann bitte ein echtes Fantasy Setting.

Die letzte Serie, die mich echt gefesselt hat -aber vor allem weil ich mich schon vor vielen Jahren für die historischen Hintergründe des geschehens interessiert habe- ist die unheimliche Variante der gescheiterten Franklin Expedition in die Arktis: "The Terror" wirklich meisterhaft.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei Monty Python's Humor Geist hat, was man heute auf der Straße schmerzlich vermißt!



Wenn die Ausserirdischen landen werden sie vermutlich versuchen mit den Smartphones Kontakt aufzunehmen: Immerhin scheinen sie die dominante Spezies des Planeten zu sein, wieso sonst sollten sie von ihren organischen Sklavenwesen sonst ständig um Rat und Führung gefragt werden, und durch die Gegend getragen werden?


----------



## Andal

Und gleich danach werden sich die Aliens fragen, warum der alte Mann völlig ungerührt von allem mit einem Stock am Fluss sitzt und aufs Wasser starrt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Da, da ich habs gegoogelt, "The last Kingdom" heisst sie. Wirklich ok. Vikings hingegen hab ich einmal reingeguckt, nicht möglich für mich. Wenn schon abgeflippt, dann bitte ein echtes Fantasy Setting.
> 
> Die letzte Serie, die mich echt gefesselt hat -aber vor allem weil ich mich schon vor vielen Jahren für die historischen Hintergründe des geschehens interessiert habe- ist die unheimliche Variante der gescheiterten Franklin Expedition in die Arktis: "The Terror" wirklich meisterhaft.



Das ist doch wie Vikings. Es geht doch um Utrecht oder? Riesen habe ich dort auch nicht gesehen?


----------



## Minimax

Mir hat das Setting gefallen, ist ja noch deutlich vor Vikings und ganz liebevoll umgesetzt. Und insbesondere die Konsolidierungsphase der Kleinkönigreiche und das Treiben der Warlords wird gut dargestellt, abgesehen von den Familienproblemen der Protagonisten. Auch alles in allem weniger Tattoos, Sado-Maso Panzerungen und vermeintlich "realistische" (Je dreckiger desto echter, arglargl) Vulgärsprache. Das war schon das Problem bei Gladiator, wobei da wenigstens noch Xena als Bitterböses Milf-Schlänglein durch die Kulissen hüpfte.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mir hat das Setting gefallen, ist ja noch deutlich vor Vikings und ganz liebevoll umgesetzt. Und insbesondere die Konsolidierungsphase der Kleinkönigreiche und das Treiben der Warlords, abgesehen von den Familienproblemen der Protagonisten. Auch alles in allem weniger Tattoos, Sado-Maso Panzerungen und vermeintlich "realistische" (Je dreckiger desto echter, arglargl) Vulgärsprache. Das war schon das Problem bei Gladiator, wobei da wenigstens noch Xena als Bitterböses Schlänglein durch die Kulissen hüpfte.


Du könntest jetzt auch mongolische Minnelieder zitieren, ich würde genau so viel verstehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax, wenn du es historisch angelehnt magst, dann wäre "Die Medici - Herrscher von Florenz" vielleicht erwähnenswert. Hat mir gut gefallen und ist in großen und ganzen an den realen Ereignissen angelehnt. Die Empfehlung gilt natürlich auch allen anderen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du könntest jetzt auch mongolische Minnelieder zitieren, ich würde genau so viel verstehen.


Ich hatte mal Gelegenheit bei einem legendären Ziegenbarbecue an der unteren Donau einem ungarischen Musikstudenten zu lauschen, der sich auf Mongolische Kehlgesänge spezialisiert hat: Ergreifend, ein tiefes, raues Vibrieren, das durch Mark und Bein ging- man wollte sich direkt eine Axt schnappen, aufs Pferd schwingen und Königreiche zu Fall bringen.
Leider war der Sänger auch eitel und ein Idiot, und hat sich später am Abend Freiheiten gegenüber unseren Weib- den geschätzten Kolleginnen herausgenommen. Das wiederum hat den lieben, zarten 250 pfündigen georgischen Kollegen nicht gefallen... Wurde echt noch super!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Mir hat das Setting gefallen, ist ja noch deutlich vor Vikings und ganz liebevoll umgesetzt. Und insbesondere die Konsolidierungsphase der Kleinkönigreiche und das Treiben der Warlords wird gut dargestellt, abgesehen von den Familienproblemen der Protagonisten. Auch alles in allem weniger Tattoos, Sado-Maso Panzerungen und vermeintlich "realistische" (Je dreckiger desto echter, arglargl) Vulgärsprache. Das war schon das Problem bei Gladiator, wobei da wenigstens noch Xena als Bitterböses Milf-Schlänglein durch die Kulissen hüpfte.



Wobei das Pflügen bei Utrecht auch nicht zu kurz kommt. Dahingehend nehmen sich beide Serien nichts. Zumal Vikings ja recht historisch versucht zu illustrieren. Ragnar wird von Travis Fimmel gespielt wie kein zweiter und später wird auch der Konflikt um seine Kinder gut zur Schau gestellt.

Wer am Geschichtsbuch klammert findet natürlich das berühmte Haar. Ein Ivar "The Boneless" ist aber genial umgesetzt. Den Charme der Charaktere erreicht ein Utrecht schlicht nicht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Gelegenheit bei einem legendären Ziegenbarbecue an der unteren Donau einem ungarischen Musikstudenten zu lauschen, der sich auf Mongolische Kehlgesänge spezialisiert hat: Ergreifend, ein tiefes, raues Vibrieren, das durch Mark und Bein ging- man wollte sich direkt eine Axt schnappen, aufs Pferd schwingen und Königreiche zu Fall bringen.
> Leider war der Sänger auch eitel und ein Idiot, und hat sich später am Abend Freiheiten gegenüber unseren Weib- den geschätzten Kolleginnen herausgenommen. Das wiederum hat den lieben, zarten 250 pfündigen georgischen Kollegen nicht gefallen... Wurde echt noch super!


Georgier gelten ja in solchen Angelegenheiten als arg humorlos und rigide!


----------



## Minimax

Sind echt nette Jungs, sehr emotional und wenn man ein Problem mit einer Person, einem Gebäude oder auch einem Gebirgsmassiv hat, lösen sie es schnell und unkompliziert. ("Miiiiiinnniiimax- kooomm, tanze! Nicht immer traurig tanze!" "aahrg Jungs, nicht wieder werfen!")


----------



## Andal

Ja die Traditionsverbundenheit, die (übertriebene) Gastfreundschaft und die Sangesfreude kann bisweilen schon etwas lästig werden.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ja die Traditionsverbundenheit, die Gastfreundschaft und die Sangesfreude



Harharhar, dann wollen wir mal das Ükeltreffen an der Weser abwarten, da solls von all dem reichlich geben, inschallah!


----------



## Andal

So schlimm, wie eine ägyptische Hochzeit, oder dauersingende Schweden kann es nicht werden - ich bin geeicht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Mir hat das Setting gefallen, ist ja noch deutlich vor Vikings



So du Strolch, das hast mich so getriggert das ich nachforschen musste. Beide Serien sind quasi Zeitgleich, wobei Vikings sich eher auf reale Figuren bezieht und Kingdom auf Fiktionen und mehr der Feder des Autors unterliegt. Beides keineswegs historisch korrekt, aber auf selber Zeitachse mit ähnlichen Persönlichkeiten. Ragnarsson ist btw. einer der Namen, die Wikinger tragen, wenn sie sich in der Linie von Ragnar Lothbrok glauben/sehen. Dieser ist in Vikings Hauptprotagonist, in Kingdom unterschwelliges Beiwerk und klar erkennbarer Einfluss (Anspielung, Suggestion). Es spielt gute 100 bis 200 Jahre danach.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Das war in dem Jahr, als du dem Hecht eine Magenspiegelung verpasst hast. Oder waren die blutigen Hände anderer Natur?
> 
> Es war übrigens 2009




Es waren DREI(!) Hechte von eher geringer Größe.
Alle 3 haben mich erwicht - ganz ganz böse Fische..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Die Ostsee Zeitung hat die Auswertung der Aktion Fisch des Jahres veröffentlicht. In dieser sind neben den üblichen verdächtigen unter anderem auch Döbel, Giebel, Grundlinie usw. gelistet.

Der Ukel mit 112 g ist auch schon eine Hausnummer, ich hatte mal bei einem Verbandsfischen  7 Stück und kam nicht auf das doppelte Gewicht


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mi Askari und bestelle dort als Stammkunde über fast 10 Jahre. Nichtmal eine Fehllieferung, nur ne Verzögerung ganz selten um 1 bis 2 Tage. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Unternehmen sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich dennoch die Seiten gewechselt und lasse mein Geld vornehmlich in England. Da bekomme ich einfach zu 100% was ich suche zu selben Preisen.


War bis jetzt auch mit Askari zufrieden, allerdings warte ich jetzt doch schon fast 4 Wochen auf meinen neuen Unterfangkescher. War zwar ein SALE Angebot, aber es hieß Lieferzeit 3-10 Tage. Im Moment heisst es nur, ich habe einen sehr begehrten Artikel bestellt, wir waren auf Nachricht vom Hersteller. 
Vielleicht will den Cormoran auch nicht mehr produzieren, weil der Nachfolger schon raus ist. Mal gucken wie dass noch läuft...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> War bis jetzt auch mit Askari zufrieden, allerdings warte ich jetzt doch schon fast 4 Wochen auf meinen neuen Unterfangkescher. War zwar ein SALE Angebot, aber es hieß Lieferzeit 3-10 Tage. Im Moment heisst es nur, ich habe einen sehr begehrten Artikel bestellt, wir waren auf Nachricht vom Hersteller.
> Vielleicht will den Cormoran auch nicht mehr produzieren, weil der Nachfolger schon raus ist. Mal gucken wie dass noch läuft...



Im Regelfall kannst du Askari jetzt einfach in Verzug setzen, damit überhaupt etwas passiert. Hört sich oftmals dramatisch an, der Händler muss dann aber reagieren. 4 Wochen ist nämlich schon nen gutes Stück drüber. Hast du den Kescherkopf schon bezahlt?

Ansonsten sind das irgendwo auch recht normale Abläufe. Alle bestellen wegen "Sale" und das System spuckt ein bis zwei Bestellungen zuviel raus. Passiert halt.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Regelfall kannst du Askari jetzt einfach in Verzug setzen, damit überhaupt etwas passiert. Hört sich oftmals dramatisch an, der Händler muss dann aber reagieren. 4 Wochen ist nämlich schon nen gutes Stück drüber. Hast du den Kescherkopf schon bezahlt?
> 
> Ansonsten sind das irgendwo auch recht normale Abläufe. Alle bestellen wegen "Sale" und das System spuckt ein bis zwei Bestellungen zuviel raus. Passiert halt.


Jupp, wird gleich über PayPal abgezogen, war bis jetzt ja auch noch kein Problem. Da ich den Kescher aktuell nicht brauche, lasse ich Askari noch ein oder zwei Wochen Zeit. 
Dann werde ich nochmal nachhaken. Entweder Sie geben mir das Nachfolgemodell (da ist glaub ich nur der Kescherkopf ein bisschen größer), oder ich nehme ein Vergleichbares Modell.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jupp, wird gleich über PayPal abgezogen, war bis jetzt ja auch noch kein Problem. Da ich den Kescher aktuell nicht brauche, lasse ich Askari noch ein oder zwei Wochen Zeit.
> Dann werde ich nochmal nachhaken. Entweder Sie geben mir das Nachfolgemodell (da ist glaub ich nur der Kescherkopf ein bisschen größer), oder ich nehme ein Vergleichbares Modell.



Ich bin dahingehend auch immer Entspannt. Wenn du zeitig eine Information zum Sachverhalt bekommst, kann man sich ja gütig darauf einstellen. Schlimmer finde ich Händler, welche in keinster Weise einen Dialog führen. Du musst ein Schreiben aufsetzen, Zeit investieren und bekommst dann die Standard-Mail, das es sich verzögert. Könnte ein Unternehmen auch gleich selbst von sich aus initiieren. So darfst du als Dienstleister nicht arbeiten.

Da finde ich den Service auf der Insel und die Arbeitsqualität allgemein sehr vorbildlich. Ich bekam sofort eine Mail mit persönlicher Ansprache, weil etwas gefehlt hatte. Kurzer Dialog, das sie etwas anderes Beifügen sollen und schon ging die Bestellung raus. Zwei kleine Präsente dazu bekommen und alle waren Glücklich. Setzt natürlich voraus, das etwas englisches Sprachverständnis vorhanden ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

WoW ich lese gerade auf FB etwas zum DSAV Feederkader der nach Afrika fährt, unter einem Post eines Teilnehmers beschwert sich jemand über ein sehr radikales Verhalten der Teilnehmer letztes Jahr. Er führt sogar eine Person namentlich als extrem "Befehlsgebend" und Abwertend gegenüber der afrikanischen Bevölkerung auf. Seiner Meinung nach kann der offizielle deutsche Verband solche Leute (er spielt mit Rassismus ohne es klar zu benennen) nicht nach Afrika senden.

Krasser Stoff, da bin ich mal gespannt was aus dieser Story gemacht wird. Kann auch ein extrem schlechter Versuch des Trollens sein. Heftig aber allemal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Solche Unterstellungen sind ja in letzte Zeit fast schon modern um jemandes Ansehen zu beschädigen.
Dazu müsste man erstmal Einzelheiten kennen.

Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden ob da auch noch Fakten kommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Ostsee Zeitung hat die Auswertung der Aktion Fisch des Jahres veröffentlicht. In dieser sind neben den üblichen verdächtigen unter anderem auch Döbel, Giebel, Grundlinie usw. gelistet.
> 
> Der Ukel mit 112 g ist auch schon eine Hausnummer, ich hatte mal bei einem Verbandsfischen  7 Stück und kam nicht auf das doppelte Gewicht



Schicke Tabelle, danke Frank! Hilft mir gleich beim einschätzen, wo die oberen Grenzen für den Ükel in etwa liegen. Güstern und Giebel in der Größe hätte ich garnicht für möglich gehalten, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass die karausche der Liste ein Giebel ist


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich mal Karauschen von 1,7 und 1,4 kg.
Bekannt ist mir live auch eine von 1,9kg.

Ganz ausgeschlossen ist es also nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ja, möglich wäre es, aber: es fällt mir schwer zu glauben, dass der größte gefangene Giebel deutlich kleiner als die größte Karausche ist


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich mal Karauschen von 1,7 und 1,4 kg.
> Bekannt ist mir live auch eine von 1,9kg.
> 
> Ganz ausgeschlossen ist es also nicht.


Ist richtig, aber das muss schon ein ordentliches U-Boot an Karausche sein.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Regelfall kannst du Askari jetzt einfach in Verzug setzen, damit überhaupt etwas passiert. Hört sich oftmals dramatisch an, der Händler muss dann aber reagieren. 4 Wochen ist nämlich schon nen gutes Stück drüber. Hast du den Kescherkopf schon bezahlt?
> 
> Ansonsten sind das irgendwo auch recht normale Abläufe. Alle bestellen wegen "Sale" und das System spuckt ein bis zwei Bestellungen zuviel raus. Passiert halt.


Ja. Auf Lieferverzug hab ich Askari schon mal gesetzt. Daraufhin lag als Entschädigung sogar eine Rolle Cormoran Weißfisch Schnur dabei. Also kann sich das lohnen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schicke Tabelle, danke Frank! Hilft mir gleich beim einschätzen, wo die oberen Grenzen für den Ükel in etwa liegen. Güstern und Giebel in der Größe hätte ich garnicht für möglich gehalten, wieder was gelernt



Gerne, ich habe auch gestaunt und will dieses Jahr auch mal schauen, was ich dieses Jahr ans Band bekomme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Danke @Tricast & Nordlichtangler

Wie auch immer, der Hersteller meint das die Rute aus dem 2014er Katalog ist. Eine solche Coarse mit der Trennung, (Startring am mittleren Teil) und vor allem mit 10 Ringen, konnte ich  in 3.35m, 4-26g aber nicht finden. (Bilder,und hier im Lädchen kennt die auch keiner) Die Rute geht eh zurück,auch wenn der Händler die von Ihm vorgenomme "Ausbesserung" vielleicht gut gemeint hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solche Unterstellungen sind ja in letzte Zeit fast schon modern um jemandes Ansehen zu beschädigen.
> Dazu müsste man erstmal Einzelheiten kennen.
> 
> Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden ob da auch noch Fakten kommen.



War schon krasser Kram, den der Herr vom Stapel ließ. Alles weitere würde ich gerne in unserer internen Ecke schreiben. Du weißt doch, der Feind liest mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja mach das mal bitte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Ja. Auf Lieferverzug hab ich Askari schon mal gesetzt. Daraufhin lag als Entschädigung sogar eine Rolle Cormoran Weißfisch Schnur dabei. Also kann sich das lohnen



Ich hatte mal 2 Päckchen unterschiedlicher Wirbel bestellt, weil es 3 Tage länger dauerte, bekam ich 2 Schachteln mit jeweils 10 Päckchen. Wenn die Jungs wollen, können sie definitiv.


----------



## Andal

Bei Askari habe ich, glaube ich, vor gut 15 Jahren das letzte Mal was bestellt. Dmalas war noch das Fax das Maß aller Dinge. Danach nie wieder, weil es mich nervte, nie das zu bekommen, was ich geordert habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Btw. hatte ich meinen Poppes heute für einen neuen Ansatz zum Hafen bewegt. Das traditionelle Taktieren ala FF stand auf dem Plan. Ich hatte die letzten Tage an einem simplen, aber effektiven Method Mix gearbeitet, um auf dem abgestorbenen Kraut/Strunken auf der flachen Insel, die jetzt unter Wasser steht, zu feedern. In diesem Gestrüpp ziehen sich die Fische meiner Meinung nach wegen jagenden Kormoranen zurück.

Also griff ich auf einen Hybrid Method von Guru zurück und platzierte die Montage genau auf diesem Teppich. Leider keinen Zupfer, allerdings standen die Kormorane heute 100 Meter weiter weg. Von Bewegung der Fische bei sehr kaltem Wind keine Spur. Zwischendurch wurde ich von marodierenden alten Elbanglern dauerhaft flankiert.

Wichtig war die Erkenntnis des richtigen Zusammenspiels mit dem Futter. Schon ein bisschen zu viel Druck auf die Mould führte zu einem nicht lösbaren Klumpen, was auch an der Wassertemperatur liegt. Bei Tests von 2 Stunden gestern Nacht im Angelzimmer wusste ich aber schon im Ansatz über das Verhalten meines Mixes für Heute. Die restlichen Erfahrungen baue ich kontinuierlich aus.

Herzlichst, euer Doktor Friedfisch


----------



## Tricast

Der akademische Zirkel wird hier ja immer größer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Der akademische Zirkel wird hier ja immer größer.



Ich sitze nachher weitere 2 Stunden im Angelzimmer und werde das Auflöseverhalten unter anderen Berücksichtungen testen. Poppt der Göttermix nicht nach 30 Sekunden wie gewünscht aus dem Method Feeder, muss ich direkt am offenen Herzen operieren. Wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mach doch etwas Hanfmehl rein.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass Du deine Dissertation dann auch der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machst.  



> Danach nie wieder, weil es mich nervte, nie das zu bekommen, was ich geordert habe.



@Andal :  

Hab heute ne Mail erhalten, dass die Rolle, die ich Anfang Januar zum Sonderpreis und ohne Versandkosten bestellt habe, morgen geliefert werden soll.

Sachen die ich nicht unbedingt brauche und die nicht eilig sind, bestelle ich dort schon ab und zu mal.

Die Rolle soll eh erst ab April zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach doch etwas Hanfmehl rein.



O,O

Hanfmehl bricht das Futter auf wie kein anderes Mehl. Beim Method Feedern sprengt dir der Mix dann schon während des Absinkens auf.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Btw. hatte ich meinen Poppes heute für einen neuen Ansatz zum Hafen bewegt. (...)
> 
> Herzlichst, euer Doktor Friedfisch



Cool das Du es rausgeschafft hast und Danke für den Bericht! Wenn *Du* schon schneiderst (was irgendwie auch beruhigend ist) dann war auch kein Fisch da! BTW: nat. oder phil.? 
herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja eben.
Nix mehr mit kleben. 

Und nur ganz wenig müsste doch helfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja eben.
> Nix mehr mit kleben.
> 
> Und nur ganz wenig müsste doch helfen.



Das ist viel zu Risky, unabhängig davon arbeite ich an einem Futter aus dem Supermarkt für meine Leser. Hanf im Regal gibt es nicht. Das Rezept arbeitet aber schon recht perfekt, da gehts nur noch um Details. Ich will sorge Tragen, das auch jeder Begriffsbeschränkte damit klar kommt.


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass Du deine Dissertation dann auch der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machst.
> 
> 
> 
> @Andal :
> 
> Hab heute ne Mail erhalten, dass die Rolle, die ich Anfang Januar zum Sonderpreis und ohne Versandkosten bestellt habe, morgen geliefert werden soll.
> 
> Sachen die ich nicht unbedingt brauche und die nicht eilig sind, bestelle ich dort schon ab und zu mal.
> 
> Die Rolle soll eh erst ab April zum Einsatz kommen.


Der Name der Geduld ist nicht Andal. Wenn ich was bestelle, dann will ich auch, dass der Händler aus dem Knick kommt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> dann war auch kein Fisch da! BTW: nat. oder phil.?



Waaaaa?

Du, ich könnte sofort Brassen aus dem Hafen schmettern, die haben die Schiffe aber leider so angeleint, das du nicht werfen kannst. Stippen würde gehen, kollidiert aber mit den nächsten Berichten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist viel zu Risky, unabhängig davon arbeite ich an einem Futter aus dem Supermarkt für meine Leser. Hanf im Regal gibt es nicht. Das Rezept arbeitet aber schon recht perfekt, da gehts nur noch um Details. Ich will sorge Tragen, das auch jeder Begriffsbeschränkte damit klar kommt.



Kokosmehl gibts da. Das ist auch trennend.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> *Der Name der Geduld ist nicht Andal*. Wenn ich was bestelle, dann will ich auch, dass der Händler aus dem Knick kommt!


Bruder im Geischte! Wobei, ich habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kokosmehl gibts da. Das ist auch trennend.



Alle öligen Mehle sprengen das Futter auf. Das Problem ist, das du beim Method Feedern keinesfalls ein Auflöseverhalten im schnellen Sinne willst. Es muss sich erst am Grund lösen und das bei jeder Temperatur. Du darfst nicht vergessen, das 20 Grad warmes Wasser aggressiver arbeitet als 4 Grad kaltes Wasser. Jeder fluffige Mix jetzt entwickelt würde dir im Sommer um die Ohren fliegen.

Die Lösung ist dahingehend einfach, wie das geht verrate ich aber nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Bruder im Geischte! Wobei, ich habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht.


Ich bis dato auch. 
Etwas anderes, die Wettervorhersage für den Ndrh dieses Wochenende :
Sturmböen bis 8bft und viel Regen. 
So eine kacke, ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die Ruten der Drennan Red Range Serie in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Bruder im Geischte! Wobei, ich habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht.


Für das was ich brauche, hab ich meine (schnellen!) Händler. Die sind zum Teil auch noch preiswerter, als Askari. Denn Markenprodukte sind bei denen auch nicht geschenkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sturmböen bis 8bft und viel Regen.
> So eine kacke, ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut.



Heute sollte es auch 8 Grad geben. Es war eher eiskalter Ostwind, mit richtig kalten Fingern. Ich tippe mal auf kaum mehr als 1 Grad im Wind. Der heiße Tee war im Wimpernschlag sofort kalt. Wetterberichte kannst du einfach in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich bis dato auch.
> Etwas anderes, die Wettervorhersage für den Ndrh dieses Wochenende :
> Sturmböen bis 8bft und viel Regen.
> So eine kacke, ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut.


Ich war heute ein bisschen meine Pellets wässern. Rein gar nix gewesen, aber schön, mal wieder an der Luft zu sein.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich war heute ein bisschen meine Pellets wässern. Rein gar nix gewesen, aber schön, mal wieder an der Luft zu sein.


Du warst auch draussen? So jetzt reichts, ich mach jetzt meine zerfledderte Ausrüstung klar, und dann bin ich einsatzklar fürs Wochenend, irgendein Zeitfenster wird sich schon öffnen. Zur Not schlag ichs ein.


----------



## feederbrassen

Heute 9Grad und bis mittags sogar Sonne. 
Hat man nur nichts von wegen Arbeit .
Am See wird mir das mit den Böen aber zu gefährlich wegen der ganzen alten Weiden die um den See steht. 
Viele sind markiert und warten auf die Kettensäge. 
Beim letzten stürmchen hat sich mal eine Weide auf einen Steg gelegt. 
Wenn da jemand gesessen hätte.... ...
Muss ich nicht haben. 
Mal sehen was letztendlich wirklich an Wetter kommt .


----------



## Andal

Es war/ist mehr ein Lüften des Anglers. Die Luft ist ganz, anders, viel besser, wenn man Angelzeug dabei hat.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die Ruten der Drennan Red Range Serie in der Hand gehabt?


Ich finde Blau schöner 

Spass beiseite, nein hatte ich noch nicht


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Es war/ist mehr ein Lüften des Anglers. Die Luft ist ganz, anders, viel besser, wenn man Angelzeug dabei hat.


Vielleicht komme ich ja doch raus, ihr werdet es erfahren


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist viel zu Risky, unabhängig davon arbeite ich an einem Futter aus dem Supermarkt für meine Leser. Hanf im Regal gibt es nicht. Das Rezept arbeitet aber schon recht perfekt, da gehts nur noch um Details. Ich will sorge Tragen, das auch jeder Begriffsbeschränkte damit klar kommt.


Mohnsaat aktiviert das Futter ungemein. Vielleicht esslöffelweise an die richtige Menge rantasten


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn es bei FF funktioniert heisst das aber nicht das es bei seinen lesern auch funzt.
Je nachdem wie genau seine Angaben sind und wie sorgfältig diese auch umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn es bei FF funktioniert heisst das aber nicht das es bei seinen lesern auch funzt.
> Je nachdem wie genau seine Angaben sind und wie sorgfältig diese auch umgesetzt werden.



Ich habe einen sehr tollen Kreis an Lesern, die mir folgen können, zumal es insgesamt als Basis und klevere Lösung für den schnellen Ansitz gedacht ist. Dahingehend verfahre ich unabhängig der Sache nach meinem Gefühl und verlasse mich auf meine Fähigkeiten. Ich baue kein Futter irgendwelcher Händler-Fritzen nach, sondern mein eigenes geistiges Eigentum.

Rein funktionell wird das Futter aber auf 4 Meter Tiefe an jedem Gewässer entwickelt. Macht ja beim Method Feedern auch nur Sinn, da es dann an jedem Stillgewässer per se Funktioniert. Ob es die Fische in Buxdehude mögen ist mir dabei ehrlich gesagt Scheiss-Egal.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe einen sehr tollen Kreis an Lesern, die mir folgen können, zumal es insgesamt als Basis und klevere Lösung für den schnellen Ansitz gedacht ist. Dahingehend fahre ich unabhängig der Sache meinem Gefühl und verlasse mich auf meine Fähigkeiten. Ich baue kein Futter irgendwelcher Händler-Fritzen nach, sondern mein eigenes geistiges Eigentum.


Davon gehe ich aus.
Ich habe mal auf bitten und drängen von einigen Leuten mal Mein Futter an ein paar Spezies verkauft.
Was war,sie haben die Anweisungen der richtigen zubereitung nicht umgestzt, das Futter mit Wasser versaut und ich habe mir das Theater ,schxx Futter usw.anhören können.
Spackensicheres Futter gibt es nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich aus.
> Ich habe mal auf bitten und drängen von einigen Leuten mal Mein Futter an ein paar Spezies verkauft.
> Was war,sie haben die Anweisungen der richtigen zubereitung nicht umgestzt, das Futter mit Wasser versaut und ich habe mir das Theater ,schxx Futter usw.anhören können.
> Spackensicheres Futter gibt es nicht.



Alleine deswegen sehe ich das Thema sehr entspannt. Es ist ja auch nicht der Sinn, allen die beste bequeme Lösung zu liefern, sondern überhaupt nur einige Einzige als Inspiration. Bei Futterezepten scheitern die meisten Menschen beim Entwickeln, weil sie weder Zeit noch Erfahrung besitzen. Da kann ich dann auch ganz frei von der Brust einen Ansatz liefern.

Wer natürlich auf die ultimative Lösung gepolt ist und gedanklich mit den einzelnen Variablen jongliert, lebt in seiner Theorie-Glocke. Du musst für jede Handlung am Wasser die Bedingungen vor Ort bewerten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Das Futter wurde nur im Vereinssee eingesetzt,darauf war es auch abgestimmt und ich selber fahre diese Mischung immer noch und fange damit.
Das sogar ziemlich gut.
Aber sei es drum damit bin ich längst durch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das Futter wurde nur im Vereinssee eingesetzt,darauf war es auch abgestimmt und ich selber fahre diese Mischung immer noch und fange damit.
> Das sogar ziemlich gut.
> Aber sei es drum damit bin ich längst durch.



Ich habe deswegen auch den Verkauf für Futter abgelehnt. Ist am Ende eh nen Nullsummenspiel und wenn der Anwender nicht Angeln kann, hilft auch kein Gold im Korb. Das Futter ist ja auch nur eine Konstante vieler anderer Entscheidungen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Sehe ich exakt wie du.


----------



## Tobias85

Kaum steigen die Temperaturen, tauen die Ükel auf, schön.  Ein nachträgliches Petri allen, die am Wasser waren!


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Du warst auch draussen? So jetzt reichts, ich mach jetzt meine zerfledderte Ausrüstung klar, und dann bin ich einsatzklar fürs Wochenend, irgendein Zeitfenster wird sich schon öffnen. Zur Not schlag ichs ein.



Bereit.


----------



## Andal

Was ist mit dem Rutengriff, mit dem Rollenfuss passiert?


----------



## Tricast

Ist das Tarnkrepp am Rollenfuß?? Du arbeitest ja mit allen Mitteln um die Fischlein zu überlisten, die haben ja garkeine Chance.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich brech ab, mein Hund frisst tatsächlich meine Nudel-Gemüsepfanne, jetzt darf ich die Hälfte abdrücken. Da kommst du ohne Fisch nachhause und die letzte Motivation wird dir auch noch vor der Nase dahingefressen. 

(aber gut für ihn)


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Rutengriff, mit dem Rollenfuss passiert?





Tricast schrieb:


> Ist das Tarnkrepp am Rollenfuß??



joah, Minimax at the Gates.. nenee, ein Streifen Stoffrest um meine Eishändchen gegen den kalten Rollenfuss zu schützen. nacchthässlich aber Notwendig. Drunter sitzen der Fuss und die Schieberinge.


----------



## Andal

Aha... sah nur auf den ersten Blick recht seltsam aus.


----------



## Tobias85

Aber geschickt gelöst...


----------



## Andal

Erinnert irgendwie an die Mitchell Dual. Leider gabs da nur eine Rute und eine Rolle - aber genial gelöst.


----------



## Mikesch

Getaped zwecks eisigen Temperaturen?


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> Getaped zwecks eisigen Temperaturen?



exactamundo.


----------



## Mikesch

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Ostsee Zeitung hat die Auswertung der Aktion Fisch des Jahres veröffentlicht. In dieser sind neben den üblichen verdächtigen unter anderem auch Döbel, Giebel, Grundlinie usw. gelistet.
> 
> Der Ukel mit 112 g ist auch schon eine Hausnummer, ich hatte mal bei einem Verbandsfischen  7 Stück und kam nicht auf das doppelte Gewicht



Das hat mich an Etwas erinnert.
https://fischundfang.de/deutsche-rekordliste-ukelei-laube/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

mikesch schrieb:


> Das hat mich an Etwas erinnert.
> https://fischundfang.de/deutsche-rekordliste-ukelei-laube/



Für solch einen Ükel würde ich Töten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

mikesch schrieb:


> Das hat mich an Etwas erinnert.
> https://fischundfang.de/deutsche-rekordliste-ukelei-laube/



Dat wiegt ja fast ein "Libs"


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Das hat mich an Etwas erinnert.
> https://fischundfang.de/deutsche-rekordliste-ukelei-laube/


Ob das nicht ein Hasel war? Auch als Hasel nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## Mikesch

Nur dass der Fisch sicher keine Ukelei (Alburnus alburnus) ist, sondern eine Seelaube (Alburnus mento).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

mikesch schrieb:


> Seelaube (Alburnus mento).



Unfassbar. Die gute alte Seelaube. Sowas kennen wir hier gar nicht. Ich hätte gerne XXL-Seeükel! Danke für die Horizonterweiterung.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unfassbar. Die gute alte Seelaube. Sowas kennen wir hier gar nicht. Ich hätte gerne XXL-Seeükel! Danke für die Horizonterweiterung.


Da musst du im Juni mit einer Dose Mais und dem Picker im Seebrucker Hafen anrücken. Pfundsrotaugen und entsprechende Mairenken in Maßen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Seelaube 
Hab ich vorher nie gehört,da hab ich ja heute abend noch etwas gelernt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Da musst du im Juni mit einer Dose Mais und dem Picker im Seebrucker Hafen anrücken. Pfundsrotaugen und entsprechende Mairenken in Maßen.



Alles was Salmoniden oder Bayernfische (für mich Mairenken etc) zu tun hat, habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. Was lungert denn noch in den Alpenseen rum oder gibt es sowas auch anderorts?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Seelaube
> Hab ich vorher nie gehört,da hab ich ja heute abend noch etwas gelernt.



Bei mir ist nen Hasel schon ein Exot.


----------



## Andal

Mairenken haben mit den Coregonen gar nix zu tun. Also einfach nur pickern.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hab ich soweit ich mich erinnere noch nie in Natura gesehen.


----------



## Mikesch

So viele sind es gar nicht mehr, Andal. Die fliegenden Schwarzfischer haben leider während der Laichzeit ziemlich aufgeräumt.
Früher konnte man während der Laichzeit "trockenen Fußes" den Fluss überqueren jetzt sind Sie schon ziemlich ausgedünnt.


----------



## Andal

Sind halt sehr regionale Arten. Kaum ein Nordmann weiß, was Mairenken, Perlfische, oder Frauennerflinge sind.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> So viele sind es gar nicht mehr, Andal. Die fliegenden Schwarzfischer haben leider während der Laichzeit ziemlich aufgeräumt.
> Früher konnte man während der Laichzeit "trockenen Fußes" den Fluss überqueren jetzt sind Sie schon ziemlich ausgedünnt.


Sch....!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Sind halt sehr regionale Arten. Kaum ein Nordmann weiß, was Mairenken,  oder Frauennerflinge sind.


Die gibbet hier zwar nicht aber die kenne ich weningstens


----------



## Andal

So ginge es mir mit den Schnappeln, oder wie die heißen. Ginge sicher nur über den Ausschluss zu identifizieren.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ist nicht immer so einfach mit der sicheren Identifikation .
Schnäpel ,auch so eine Exot


----------



## Mikesch

Mal was zum anschauen für FF.
Schlechtes Foto, die glitzern so stark.


----------



## Andal

Da Miche und das Handmaß!


----------



## Mikesch

Des Fischerl hod 30cm.


----------



## Andal

...und du Pratzen wie ein Grundstück


----------



## Mikesch




----------



## Fantastic Fishing

mikesch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319842
> 
> Mal was zum anschauen für FF.
> Schlechtes Foto, die glitzern so stark.



Komm schon, das ist nen lütter Rapfen!


----------



## Andal

Aber der Chiemsee wär was für dich FF ... 81 qkm nur Wasser und wirklich reichlich Friedfisch...!


----------



## Mikesch

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Komm schon, das ist nen lütter Rapfen!


Die gibt's hier auch, haben aber keine so dicke Unterlippe.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Die gibt's hier auch, haben aber keine so dicke Unterlippe.


...und die werden im See richtig groß!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> ... 81 qkm nur Wasser ...!


Übertreib' doch nicht so, Er hat nur knapp 80. 
Ok, bei Hochwasser ist es ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass so manche "Monsterükeln" zumindest auf dem nördlichen und östlichen Schauplatz _in aller Unschuld_ fehlinterpretierte Jungrapfen sind.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Übertreib' doch nicht so, Er hat nur knapp 80.
> Ok, bei Hochwasser ist es ein bisschen mehr.


Ist die Hirschauerbucht jetzt schon so verlandet?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass so manche "Monsterükeln" zumindest auf dem nördlichen und östlichen Schauplatz _in aller Unschuld_ fehlinterpretierte Jungrapfen sind.


Und mindestens so viele Alande gingen als Riesen-Rotaugen in die Listen ein!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Ist die Hirschauerbucht jetzt schon so verlandet?


Noch nicht ganz.

Die echten Ükel werden hier auch handlang.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und mindestens so viele Alande gingen als Riesen-Rotaugen in die Listen ein!



Es kann übrigens gut sein, dass mir das auch mal unterlaufen ist. Als ich noch in der Stadtspree angelte, hatte ich häufiger wirklich monströs grosse Rotaugen gefangen, die aber auch ziemlich schleimig waren. Klar ist die Stadtspree für ihre grossen Plötzen bekannt, und die geringe chane von Brassenhybriden besteht, aber so in Serie? Ich würde gerne nochmal mit geschärftem Blick auf diese Fische schauen können, wer weis, vielleicht hab ich schon meinen ersten Aland gefangen, und weiss es nur noch nicht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Aber der Chiemsee wär was für dich FF ... 81 qkm nur Wasser und wirklich reichlich Friedfisch...!



Glaub ich gerne. Vor solchen Ausmaßen habe ich aber einen großen Respekt. Das sind Dimensionen, wo meine Gewässer wie Planschbecken wirken.



mikesch schrieb:


> Die gibt's hier auch, haben aber keine so dicke Unterlippe.



War das nicht so, das Rapfen einen schwarzen Rand um die Schwanzflosse haben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Und mindestens so viele Alande gingen als Riesen-Rotaugen in die Listen ein!



Also Rotauge in Groß und Aland sind eigentlich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Zumindest für uns.


----------



## Andal

Beim allgemeinen Fischwissen kann man doch schon froh sein, wenn sie Barsch und Hecht auseinanderkennen!


----------



## Andal

...und erst abklöppeln und dann fragen, was es gewesen sein könnte. Die Hälfte der Antworter schreit dann "Hybrid", weil sie selber keinen Furz mehr wissen.


----------



## Mikesch

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glaub ich gerne. Vor solchen Ausmaßen habe ich aber einen großen Respekt. ...


Ach was, ist auch nur Wasser mit Fischen drin. Wobei man natürlich ein bisschen länger braucht um es komplett zu befischen. Werde ich nicht mehr schaffen, da ich immer in der gleichen Gegend rumschleiche.


----------



## Andal

Ich kenne auch keinen, der da wirklich den ganzen See kennt. Es gibt zwar ein paar Hanseln, die überall herumgeistern, aber mehr auch nicht. Ist wie mit "meinem" Rhein. Da kenne ich ein paar Kilometer, die aber mittlerweile so gut, dass ich weiß, was wann und wo geht. Zur Zeit geht allerdings bloss der Wind.


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> ...und erst abklöppeln und dann fragen, was es gewesen sein könnte. Die Hälfte der Antworter schreit dann "Hybrid", weil sie selber keinen Furz mehr wissen.


So ist es, auch selbst schon life erlebt.
War noch zu Zeiten als der Köderfisch selbstständig sein Opfer gesucht hat.
Statt eines kleinen Barsches war ein Zander angeködert. 
Ein Anderer hatte laut seiner Aussage ein paar Mairenken gefangen, hatten aber eine Fettflosse. 
usw.


----------



## Andal

@mikesch Du musst wieder deine "Alexandra" installieren, sonst fehlt ja was!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

mikesch schrieb:


> Ach was, ist auch nur Wasser mit Fischen drin. Wobei man natürlich ein bisschen länger braucht um es komplett zu befischen. Werde ich nicht mehr schaffen, da ich immer in der gleichen Gegend rumschleiche.



Finde ich so verkehrt nicht. Ich brauche auch immer meine Ecken, wo ich den Fischen per Name Hallo sagen kann. Ich mag da meine Komfortzone einfach, als dass ich jedes Mal immer wieder Loten und Forschen müsste.


----------



## Andal

Die gewisse Übersichtlichkeit erleichtert ja das Handwerk ungemein!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> @mikesch Du musst wieder deine "Alexandra" installieren, sonst fehlt ja was!


Welche "Alexandra"?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Oder Endet im Wahn, weil die Fische nicht dort beißen, wo sie es vermeintlich immer tun. Dahingehend ist Angeln doch das berühmte Hamsterrad. Ich liebe meinen kleinen Teich aber mit den vielen Rotfedern, vollkommen Peng ob der PB nun vorhanden ist oder nicht. Da bin ich doch eher ein Nestscheißer.


----------



## Andal

Na die Fliege im Avatar!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Na die Fliege im Avatar!


Muss ich wieder suchen, ist ein selbstgeklöppelter Streamer für Barsche u. Ä..


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Es kann übrigens gut sein, dass mir das auch mal unterlaufen ist. Als ich noch in der Stadtspree angelte, hatte ich häufiger wirklich monströs grosse Rotaugen gefangen, die aber auch ziemlich schleimig waren. Klar ist die Stadtspree für ihre grossen Plötzen bekannt, und die geringe chane von Brassenhybriden besteht, aber so in Serie? Ich würde gerne nochmal mit geschärftem Blick auf diese Fische schauen können, wer weis, vielleicht hab ich schon meinen ersten Aland gefangen, und weiss es nur noch nicht?



Letzten Winter, beim allerletzten Tageslicht der Dämmerung, hatte ich am Fluß nebenan auch öfters seltsame Mischwesen am Haken. 
Hab leider keine brauchbaren Fotos von den Fischis (da ich nicht wußte, was es genau war, gingen die auch umgehend zurück ins Wasser).
Von den hier üblichen Weißfischen warens keine.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hatte im Kanal eines Abends auch einmal so einen Rotland. War beim Grundelstippen, als im fast Dunkeln was größeres Biss. War ein richtig schönes Rotauge, sicher 35cm, ging aber kurz vorm Kescher wieder ab, konnte es aber grade noch so erkennen. Ich hatte mich tierisch gefreut, dass es die dicken Rotaugen in der Dämmerung so nah ans Ufer kommen und hatte schon Pläne, sie da mal gezielt zu befischen, aber dann dämmerte mir Wochen später bei der Internetlektüre, dass es wahrscheinlich wohl doch einfach ein Aland war.

Da wir grad aber beim passenden Thema sind und ich grade fleißig Erkennungsmerkmale pauke, kann ich eure Hilfe mal gebrauchen. Ich hab in meiner Galerie einen Fisch gefunden, bei dem ich grade stark anzweifle, ob ich ihn damals richtig bestimmt habe. Hier mal ein zu Bestimmungszwecken leider nicht ganz optimales Foto...welche Fischart meint ihr habe ich damals wohl gefangen?


----------



## Andal

Was tut man bei ekeligen Schlafstörungen?

Man geht seine Ruten durch und stellt fest, dass eine keine feste Rolle hat, quasi im Zölibat und der Sünde leben muss. Dem ist abgeholfen. Für meine Zebco Rhino Special Specimen gabs eine Matrix Aquos Ultra 4000... jetzt heißt es nur wieder auf den Postboten warten. 

https://www.angelhaack.de/marken/matrix/matrix-rollen/5347/matrix-aquos-ultra-4000


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Kanal eines Abends auch einmal so einen Rotland. War beim Grundelstippen, als im fast Dunkeln was größeres Biss. War ein richtig schönes Rotauge, sicher 35cm, ging aber kurz vorm Kescher wieder ab, konnte es aber grade noch so erkennen. Ich hatte mich tierisch gefreut, dass es die dicken Rotaugen in der Dämmerung so nah ans Ufer kommen und hatte schon Pläne, sie da mal gezielt zu befischen, aber dann dämmerte mir Wochen später bei der Internetlektüre, dass es wahrscheinlich wohl doch einfach ein Aland war.
> 
> Da wir grad aber beim passenden Thema sind und ich grade fleißig Erkennungsmerkmale pauke, kann ich eure Hilfe mal gebrauchen. Ich hab in meiner Galerie einen Fisch gefunden, bei dem ich grade stark anzweifle, ob ich ihn damals richtig bestimmt habe. Hier mal ein zu Bestimmungszwecken leider nicht ganz optimales Foto...welche Fischart meint ihr habe ich damals wohl gefangen?


Eine Güster.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Kanal eines Abends auch einmal so einen Rotland. War beim Grundelstippen, als im fast Dunkeln was größeres Biss. War ein richtig schönes Rotauge, sicher 35cm, ging aber kurz vorm Kescher wieder ab, konnte es aber grade noch so erkennen. Ich hatte mich tierisch gefreut, dass es die dicken Rotaugen in der Dämmerung so nah ans Ufer kommen und hatte schon Pläne, sie da mal gezielt zu befischen, aber dann dämmerte mir Wochen später bei der Internetlektüre, dass es wahrscheinlich wohl doch einfach ein Aland war.
> 
> Da wir grad aber beim passenden Thema sind und ich grade fleißig Erkennungsmerkmale pauke, kann ich eure Hilfe mal gebrauchen. Ich hab in meiner Galerie einen Fisch gefunden, bei dem ich grade stark anzweifle, ob ich ihn damals richtig bestimmt habe. Hier mal ein zu Bestimmungszwecken leider nicht ganz optimales Foto...welche Fischart meint ihr habe ich damals wohl gefangen?


 Ich lehn mich mal weit aus dem fenster: Mit Sicherheit keine Brasse, man beachte das riesige Auge im Hinblick auf den ganzen Habitus. Und ein Rüsselmaul scheint mir auch nit vorzuliegen. Dazu die etwas billige, aluänliche Färbung- mir scheints eine deutliche Blicca bjoerkna zu sein. Wohl aus einem Stillgewässer, sonst dürften wir uns an ein wenig Scharlach an den unterem Flossen erfreuen.
Danke fürs teilen, mal sehen was die Jungs meinen.....


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Was tut man bei ekeligen Schlafstörungen?



Sie sind ekelig, lieber Freund. Ich kenne keinen Rat. Vor allem:  Man fühlt, das man den Schlafenden etwas stiehlt,oder ein Tagedieb ist, so sehr man auch im Schweisse des Angesichts schwitzte. Entferne dich von solchen Gedanken. Die Ironie: Morpheus kommt zu mir, genau dann wenn ich ein Frühaufstehér Angler sein könnte..


----------



## Andal

Bitte immer Vorsicht mit Versuchen per Färbung zu bestimmen, um welche Art es sich handelt. Das kann u.U. gewaltig variieren. So gewaltig, dass zum Beispiel die Briten den Skimmer Bream und die Bronce Bream unterscheiden, obwohl es sich hier um ein und die selbe Art handelt. Die Skimmers aus dem Po bringen es dabei sogar auf einen leicht türkisen Schimmer. Ausnehmend hübsche Fische, die wenn sie weder der Waller, noch der Wallerangler erwischt, zu schön bronzenen Brachsen mit stolzen Gewichten heranwachsen können. 

Und bei den Bachforellen spiegelt es sich sogar im wissenschaftlichen Namen wieder. Salmo trutta forma fario. Die europäische Forelle mit den wechselnden Formen - gemeint ist dabei das Farbspiel.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Sie sind ekelig, lieber Freund. Ich kenne keinen Rat. Vor allem:  Man fühlt, das man den Schlafenden etwas stiehlt,oder ein Tagedieb ist, so sehr man auch im Schweisse des Angesichts schwitzte. Entferne dich von solchen Gedanken. Die Ironie: Morpheus kommt zu mir, genau dann wenn ich ein Frühaufstehér Angler sein könnte..


So bald es wieder warm genug ist, die Nächte am Deutschen Strome zu verbringen, kann mich Morpheus und der ganze Klüngel vom Olymp. Dann wird mir der nächtliche Nichtschlafspuk zum Vorteile gereichen! 

Wenn es wieder durchgängig wenigstens 15°C die Nächte hat, wenn ich meine Pellets, Boilies und Würmer trockener Kopfbedeckung waschen kann, wenn ich fluchend Aale in ihre unsichere Zukunft entlasse, spätestens dann ist die Welt für mich wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> So bald es wieder warm genug ist, die Nächte am Deutschen Strome zu verbringen, kann mich Morpheus und der ganze Klüngel vom Olymp. Dann wird mir der nächtliche Nichtschlafspuk zum Vorteile gereichen!



Wacker, wacker und immer munter am Wasser, das ist der richtige Geist! Ich hasse es, in den kleinen Stunden wie eine Grundel im Aquarium zu sitzen´.


----------



## Andal

Nur so. Jetzt um diese Jahreszeit fehlen mir auch die vergammelten Tage nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Bitte immer Vorsicht mit Versuchen per Färbung zu bestimmen, um welche Art es sich handelt.


Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht- war nur sekundrär. Im aktuellen Fall´reicht das Augenverhältnis sowie Maulform für eine sichere Ansprache!


----------



## daci7

So Männer, heute Mittag hab ich 2-3 Stündchen Spielzeit. Nur der zielfisch steht noch nicht fest... Zander in der Kiesgrube oder Brassen im Kanal oder Rotaugen im Altarm  ... egal - Hauptsache schneidern ähhhh Angeln!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass so manche "Monsterükeln" zumindest auf dem nördlichen und östlichen Schauplatz _in aller Unschuld_ fehlinterpretierte Jungrapfen sind.



Da muß man aber schon sehr ahnungslos sein, man merkt nämlich sofort wen oder was man da an der Stippe hat.
Rapfen und Ükel schwimmen meist in einem Schwarm, wobei die Rapfen viel schneller und agressiver den Köder angehen.
Auch in der Hand verhalten die sich ganz anders, sind einfach viel stärker.. .
Wer weiß was das ist..?


----------



## Andal

Fische in einem Aquarium. Komm ich getz in Fernsehn!?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gemeiner Langflossenplöfeükeland oder ne Aquarien-Promenadenmischung?


----------



## rhinefisher

Langflossenrapfen - wäre es ein Ükel, wärs der König..


----------



## schomi

Silberfische?


----------



## Tikey0815

Schleiherschwanzsprotten


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung. Ich hab euch diesen Fisch im Oktober als meinen ersten Brassen angepriesen (damals ohne Foto), nachdem ich jetzt die Bestimmung geübt hatte und dieses Foto dann heute Nacht zufällig wieder in die Hände bekam, war ich aber auch der Meinung, dass es sich eigentlich um eine Güster und nicht um einen Brassen handeln muss. Wie Minimax richtig schrieb, stammt sie aus einem Stillgewässer.


----------



## Tobias85

Und die Aquarienfische meine ich eindeutig als Rapfen bestimmt zu haben...Maulspalte bis unters Auge und Afterflosse beginnt erst hinter der Rückenflosse (allerdings ist letzteres hier nicht ganz leicht zu erkennen).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Für mich ist das ne junge Brasse. Das siehst du schon an den Flossen und am Auge. Bei Güster sind die Augen deutlich größer und die Flossen teils rötlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich lehn mich mal weit aus dem fenster: Mit Sicherheit keine Brasse, man beachte das riesige Auge im Hinblick auf den ganzen Habitus. Und ein Rüsselmaul scheint mir auch nit vorzuliegen. Dazu die etwas billige, aluänliche Färbung- mir scheints eine deutliche Blicca bjoerkna zu sein. Wohl aus einem Stillgewässer, sonst dürften wir uns an ein wenig Scharlach an den unterem Flossen erfreuen.
> Danke fürs teilen, mal sehen was die Jungs meinen.....



Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte glatt das Gegenteil. Das ist eine klar erkennbare kleine Brasse für mich. Die Augen sind Durchschnitt, nicht groß. Der Flossenansatz ist weder rötlich, noch angefärbt, sondern typisch Skimmer. Das Rüsselmaul bei kleinen Brassen siehst du auch nicht per se, wenn er eingefahren ist. Da hängt ja kein Saugnapf dran. Ich hab nen Foto einer Güster exakt selber Klasse. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Schuppengröße ist bei Tobi seiner Brasse auch kleiner, typisch für Abramis Brama im Vergleich zu Blicca Bjoerkna. Güstern haben eine etwas größere Rüstung als Kostüm.






Die Augen einer Güster sehen zumeist so aus, immer:


----------



## Tobias85

Joa, dann also doch nicht so eindeutig wie ich heute Nacht dachte. Beim Brassen reicht die Brustflosse ja bis an die Bauchfossenansätze heran, im Nachhinein auf dem Bild hätte ich gesagt sie tun das in meinem Fall nicht.

Gut, beim nächsten mal bin ich auf jeden Fall besser gerüstet zur Live-Bestimmung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Joa, dann also doch nicht so eindeutig wie ich heute Nacht dachte. Beim Brassen reicht die Brustflosse ja bis an die Bauchfossenansätze heran, im Nachhinein auf dem Bild hätte ich gesagt sie tun das in meinem Fall nicht.



Ist aber schon recht knapp, der Fisch liegt ja nicht kerzengerade. Für mich trotzdem ne eindeutige kleine Brasse. Da sprechen einfach zuviele Indizien für.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca : Wo wir gerade beim Thema Fischbestimmung sind: hast Du in Deiner Ecke mal ne Zope gesehen? 
Bei mir könnten sie theoretisch auch vorkommen, hoffentlich gehen sie nicht durch Unachtsamkeit meinerseits als kleiner Brassen oder Güster durch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nee noch nie in 35 Jahren angeln.
Deshalb glaube ich nicht dass es hier welche gibt.


----------



## geomas

^ danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> .welche Fischart meint ihr habe ich damals wohl gefangen?



Hier im Link gut zu sehen.
https://browse.startpage.com/do/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=https://www.anglermap.de/images/fischlexikon/fisch/brassen-guester-300-1g.jpg&sp=c981633bf432e9234ddde66ca2cbe1bf&t=default

Der Fisch auf dem fraglichen Foto ist mehr Brachsen als Güster.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Beim Brassen reicht die Brustflosse ja bis an die Bauchfossenansätze heran, im Nachhinein auf dem Bild hätte ich gesagt sie tun das in meinem Fall nicht.



Ich meine sie reichen genau bis an den Ansatz heran und auf jeden Fall weiter als bei ner Güster!


----------



## daci7

Ein Braster. Oder Güssen. Den will ich jetz auch! Sitze seit 5min am Altarm und es tut sich immer noch nichts ... scheiss Hobby


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Sitze seit 5min am Altarm und es tut sich immer noch nichts ...



Gib dir mal ein bisschen Mühe!


----------



## daci7

Achja - hier schaut's so aus:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nieselregen auch noch?

Sieht schon seeehr ruhig aus.

Viel Glück(du wirst es brauchen)!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe am Sonntag tatsächlich ein Angelfenster. Es soll regnen und stürmen aber dafür den dritten Tag in Folge um die 8°C sein. Wäre doch gelacht wenn ich mir das entgehen lasse! Schließlich muss ein Johnny verhaftet werden damit mal ein bisschen Bewegung aufkommt


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nieselregen auch noch?
> 
> Sieht schon seeehr ruhig aus.
> 
> Viel Glück(du wirst es brauchen)!


Naja ... ab und zu fällt mal ein Tropfen aber das stört einen großen Geist!


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Naja ... ab und zu fällt mal ein Tropfen aber das stört einen großen Geist!



Nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Naja ... ab und zu fällt mal ein Tropfen aber das stört einen großen Geist!


Aber dich nicht? ^^


----------



## daci7

Keinen...


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier im Link gut zu sehen.
> https://browse.startpage.com/do/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=https://www.anglermap.de/images/fischlexikon/fisch/brassen-guester-300-1g.jpg&sp=c981633bf432e9234ddde66ca2cbe1bf&t=default
> 
> Der Fisch auf dem fraglichen Foto ist mehr Brachsen als Güster.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich meine sie reichen genau bis an den Ansatz heran und auf jeden Fall weiter als bei ner Güster!





Gute Darstellungen hab ich in einem PDF gefunden: "40 Fische unterscheiden" , ein Booklet von einer Angelzeitschrift. 
Das werde ich wohl ausdrucken und evtl. für die Angeltasche laminieren.


----------



## daci7

Kein zupfer, also Spot wechseln! Jetzt also doch am Kanal. Mal sehen ob ich zwischen den Böhen nen fisch pickern kann!


----------



## Tobias85

Hau rein, Daci! 



geomas schrieb:


> Gute Darstellungen hab ich in einem PDF gefunden: "40 Fische unterscheiden" , ein Booklet von einer Angelzeitschrift.
> Das werde ich wohl ausdrucken und evtl. für die Angeltasche laminieren.



Ich nutze bisher das Booklet "Friedfische sicher bestimmen" der gleichen Angelzeitschrift. Im Großen und Ganzen fast identisch, was die Friedfische angeht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gute Darstellungen hab ich in einem PDF gefunden: "40 Fische unterscheiden" , ein Booklet von einer Angelzeitschrift.
> Das werde ich wohl ausdrucken und evtl. für die Angeltasche laminieren.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich nutze bisher das Booklet "Friedfische sicher bestimmen" der gleichen Angelzeitschrift. Im Großen und Ganzen fast identisch, was die Friedfische angeht.



Die nützlichen kleinen Büchein gibt's hier als PDF:

Friedfische
40Fische




daci7 schrieb:


> Kein zupfer, also Spot wechseln! Jetzt also doch am Kanal. Mal sehen ob ich zwischen den Böhen nen fisch pickern kann!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 319866


Komm Daci, da muss doch noch was gehen1


----------



## feederbrassen

Fische einwandfrei bestimmen ist nicht immer einfach. 
Zumal nach Alter und regionaler Herkunft ,Gewässer selbst, leichte Farbunteschiede vorkommen können 
Gerade in den großen Flüssen wo auch noch oft mehrere Arten vorkommen die sich untereinander auch noch mischen kommen oft Hybriden vor .
Bresen und Plötze zb ..
Schuppen zählen auf der Seitenlinie ?
Passt auch nicht wirklich. 
Schlundzähne? 
Dazu muss man das Tier erst mal töten .
Nur visuell als Abgleich von einem reinblütigem Tier oder an der Form, Farbe vielleicht 
Klar man sieht wer da daran beteiligt gewesen ist aber watt is et denn nu ? 
Wenn Hybriden vorkommen hilft wohl nur eine DNA Abgleich , dann weiß man wenigstens wessen Erbgut sich da überwiegend durchgesetzt hat .


----------



## daci7

Abbruch wegen Wind ... könnte rein gar nichts erkennen. Zweimal waren die Maden ausgelutscht und ich hab hab nichts gesehen...


----------



## Minimax

Tja Jungs,

ich zumindest habe bei bestem Wetter, steigenden Temperaturen und auch hier zunehmend böigem Wind glasklar geschneidert. Ich habe mit leichter Grundmontage und Maden einige Stellen an meinem Flüßchen abgeklopft, was soll ich sagen, nicht ein Zupfer oder überhaupt ein Anzeichen von Fischaktivität. Aber schee wars, so schön in der Tat das ich tatsächlich, den Sonnenschein geniessend und warm in meinen grünen Raumanzug eingemummelt einfach weggeratzt bin und eine gute Stunde tief und fest geschlafen habe.

Danach waren die Maden immer noch unberührt, aber dafür hat eine Gruppe Eichelhäher -ich vermute es waren Geschwister- im Gebüsch am anderen Ufer mich wohl für eine Art Komposthaufen gehalten und fühlte sich unbeobachtet. Die Vögel haben auf das Wunderlichste geträllert und geschwatzt und ganz seltsame Geräusche produziert. Einer Tat sich besonders hervor, er konnte nämlich wie ein Tonbandgerät das helle Kläffen eines kleinen Hundes nachmachen, das hat er wohl in einer nahegelegenen Laubenkolonie sich abgelauscht. Auch hatte die Sonne einige kleine Krabbeltiere hervorgelockt, die nun das Gras neben mir bevölkerten. Alles sehr schön, und nach dem Schläfchen fühlte ich mich wunderbar erfrischt und konnte noch eine Zeitlang weiterhin keine Bisse verzeichnen. Die Böen machten das beobachten der Spitze nicht leicht, auch ist jetzt wieder etwas Druck auf dem Flüsschen, aber mal für mal kamen Maden und Caster unberührt zurück.

Nebenbei hatte ich noch Gelegenheit zu sehen, das hier auf allen stehenden Wasserflächen Eis liegt, da werde ich doch bei den Fliessgewässern bleiben müssen, obgleich die mir die kalte Schulter zeigen. Aber wie bei anderen Ukeln ist auch bei mir zunehmender Wind und auch Regen vorhergesagt, da wars gut, heute raus gewesen zu sein.
Ob ich nochmal die Gelegenheit am Wochenende Habe?
mit schneiderlichen Grüßen, herzlich,
Euer
Minimax

EDIT: Genau, so wars bei mir dann auch:


daci7 schrieb:


> Abbruch wegen Wind ... könnte rein gar nichts erkennen....


Mach Dir nix draus, unsere Zeit wird kommen  und immerhin konntest Du Aktivität verzeichnen


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : ich hab mich nicht getraut, die Links hier zu setzen...

@feederbrassen : ja, seh ich ähnlich mit der Fischbestimmung. Besonders, wenn man wenig Zeit hat (weil der betreffende Fisch nicht entnommen werden soll) und/oder das Licht schlecht ist, kann man ja nicht ne halbe Ewigkeit Schuppen zählen oder dergleichen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax : ich hab mich nicht getraut, die Links hier zu setzen...


Ouh, meinst Du das könnte Problematisch sein, weil die von einer anderen Zeitschrift sind? Nicht das das zu Ärger führt?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ouh, meinst Du das könnte Problematisch sein, weil die von einer anderen Zeitschrift sind? Nicht das das zu Ärger führt?


So in der Art, ja... 
Aber vielleicht nehmen es die AB-Hausherren ja sportlich und kreieren das ultimative Fische-unterscheiden-Booklet.


----------



## phirania

Alleine Ukelei und Hasel genau zu bestimmen fällt den meisten nicht leicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Alleine Ukelei und Hasel genau zu bestimmen fällt den meisten nicht leicht.


Vor allem wenn die rar sind. 
Bis Mitte der 90er Jahre gab es Massen an Lauben hier im Rhein. 
Fang jetzt mal eine .
Da reibt man sich erst einmal die Augen wenn man mal eine hat ob es denn auch wirklich eine ist.


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Alleine Ukelei und Hasel genau zu bestimmen fällt den meisten nicht leicht.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Hier gibts keine Hasel und auch keine Mini-Rapfen, deshalb muß ich an heimischen Gewässern nicht viel nachdenken.
Falls es mich im Wonnemonat Mai an die obere Weser verschlagen sollte - dann hieße es vorher exotische Fischarten büffeln.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich hatte mal nach langer Pause am Rhein mal so etwas wo ich erst mal nur Fragezeichen im Kopf hatte. 
Dachte zuerst ui eine Groppe ist der Rhein sauber geworden. 
Bei näherer Betrachtung sah ich dann die Haftscheibe am Bauch. 
Häh  
Nix Groppe. 
Grundel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Im Ernst: wenn Georg und Co wegen nem Link zum Mitbewerber, der lediglich aus fachlichen Gründen gesetzt wurde, den Arsch zukneifen würden wäre das nicht mehr mein AB.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nach langer Pause am Rhein mal so etwas wo ich erst mal nur Fragezeichen im Kopf hatte.
> Dachte zuerst ui eine Groppe ist der Rhein sauber geworden.
> Bei näherer Betrachtung sah ich dann die Haftscheibe am Bauch.
> Häh
> Nix Groppe.
> Grundel.


Das ging meinem Freund aus dem Rheinland genau umgekehrt bei uns.
"ALEX!!! IHR HABT GRUNDELN! OMG OMG OMG"
- "Äh....."
-"Leeve Jott! Wir sind verloren!"
-MIKE!!!
- JA WATT?!
Das ist ne Groppe


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Im Ernst: wenn Georg und Co wegen nem Link zum Mitbewerber, der lediglich aus fachlichen Gründen gesetzt wurde, den Arsch zukneifen würden wäre das nicht mehr mein AB.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemanden stört.
So funktioniert das Internet nunmal.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Im Ernst: wenn Georg und Co wegen nem Link zum Mitbewerber, der lediglich aus fachlichen Gründen gesetzt wurde, den Arsch zukneifen würden wäre das nicht mehr mein AB.



Haha, ich wollte nur, bildlich gesprochen, als Gast die Ober im MacDonalds nicht mit einer wild hin- und hergeschwenkten BörgerKing-Menukarte verwirren.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> als Gast* die Ober* im MacDonalds....




Hahaha, ich sehs vor mir: !Herr Ober, zahlen bitte! Also, mein Bester, dieses Hackfleischbrötchen, de-li-kat! Meine Empfehlung an die Küche!"


----------



## Tobias85

Wie sagt man so schön: Alle Guten Dinge sind drei und deswegen hab auch ich eben geschneidert. Mit dem Wind ging es halbwegs, wenn auch suboptimal, es waren wohl einfach nur keine Döbel und Hasel anwesend. Wasserstand war zudem heute extremst niedrig (fast wie im August) und das Wasser ziemlich klar.


----------



## Minimax

Bisher Drei von Dreien als Schneider heimgekehrt, kein einfacher Tag für den Ükel- aber für Anfang Februar auch ziemliche Aktivität. Ich wette, Fantastic war auch am Wasser, vielleicht hatte er mehr Glück. Weiss jemand ob sonst noch jemand draussen war heute?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Bisher Drei von Dreien als Schneider heimgekehrt, kein einfacher Tag für den Ükel- aber für Anfang Februar auch ziemliche Aktivität. Ich wette, Fantastic war auch am Wasser, vielleicht hatte er mehr Glück. Weiss jemand ob sonst noch jemand draussen war heute?



Yoooodiiiiyooo, ich war auch Angeln, eben gerade aber erst gegessen und Käffchen gegönnt. Jetzt gibt es noch nen Käffchen zum Nachtisch.


----------



## Minimax

Ich ahnte es! Käffchen ist ne prima Idee.


----------



## Tobias85

Käffchen, pah...sag uns lieber, ob wenigstens du heute unsere Ehre verteidigt hast... 

Grade wollte ich noch monieren, dass uns Rhinefisher noch einen Aufklärungspost bezüglich seiner Schleierschwanzsprotten schuldet, aber der kam ja schon lange, den hab ich übersehen!


----------



## daci7

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yoooodiiiiyooo, ich war auch Angeln, eben gerade aber erst gegessen und Käffchen gegönnt. Jetzt gibt es noch nen Käffchen zum Nachtisch.


Uuuuuuuund? =)

PS: Ich bin natürlich trotzdem enttäuscht von den letzten beiden Ausflügen - das kenn ich nach dem langen Raubfischgedönse garnicht mehr, dass man auch komplett schneidern kann. Also nicht nur "zu lütt" sondern so garnicht ... praktisch Vollschneider.
Meint ihr man kann auch vertikal mit Paternoster und Maden auf Brassen fischen? Ich glaub das werd ich mal probieren  da hab ich ein besseres Gefühl. Kannste die Schwärme suchen und Strecke machen und nebenbei noch gemütlich auf Zander angeln ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich reihe mich Nahtlos im Klub der Schneider ein. Leider traf ein, was ich im Labertröööt monierte. Das Wetter war nämlich der absolute Gnadenschuss. Sturmböen direkt über den Hafen auf ganzer Länge hat uns (wir waren zu Zweit) keine Chance gegeben. Eigentlich wollten wir irgendwie zwischen die Boote kommen, wo der Fisch Deckung hat, leider blieb uns nichts weiter als im Sturm zu verharren. Denn abgespannt sind die Kähne leider auf ganzer Länge durch Seile, wir können dort nicht werfen.

Die Method Feeder wurden von meinem Doktor-Futter gefüllt. Mein angehender Lehrling (Freund seit Kindheit) war erstaunt über das exakte Verhalten auf Ansage der Komponenten. Das war auch das einzige Highlite. Kein Biss, kein Schnurschwimmer, keine Aktivität. Wir haben zwischendurch auch eruiert, uns an eines der Löcher zu verziehen, sie sind aber alle zugefroren. Man staune, das Eis schwindet aber nicht (wie erwartet).

Dahingehend gibt es nur einen Weg, um Erfolgreich zu sein (wahrscheinlich sogar auf Ansage). Ich muss mit der Match oder Stipprute unter den Seilen, über dem Packwerk, zwischen den Booten die Plötzen aus den Unterständen ziehen. Auf offenem Feld gleicht der Hafen dem Fliegenfischerunterforum des Anglerboards. Man glaubt es könnte etwas gehen, es ist aber niemand da.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

daci7 schrieb:


> Meint ihr man kann auch vertikal mit Paternoster und Maden auf Brassen fischen? Ich glaub das werd ich mal probieren  da hab ich ein besseres Gefühl. Kannste die Schwärme suchen und Strecke machen und nebenbei noch gemütlich auf Zander angeln ...



Ich kann dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung schreiben: Wir haben Wetterlagen des Todes. Du musst ruhige Bereiche finden, die allerdings oft schwer zu befischen sind. Schmelzwasser/kalter Wind und Unruhe im Wasser drängen die Fische in Ruhezonen. Diese sind aber meist außerhalb unserer Reichweite. Mit Brassen gedanklich zu spielen ist natürlich wahnwitzig. Diese sind Verstört as fuck bei solchem Wetter.


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist sehr ärgerlich mit den abgespannten Schiffen. Besteht nicht wenigstens die Möglichkeit, direkt links oder rechts daneben zu angeln und den Geruch des Futters durch die Unterströmung zu den Fischen treiben zu lassen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist sehr ärgerlich mit den abgespannten Schiffen. Besteht nicht wenigstens die Möglichkeit, direkt links oder rechts daneben zu angeln und den Geruch des Futters durch die Unterströmung zu den Fischen treiben zu lassen?



Die Schiffe hängen an den Pollern und Sperren direkt alles ab. Links und rechts kannst du werfen, dort ist aber das Packwerk. Du kannst dort mit Sicherheit mit einer Stipprute arbeiten, allerdings ist der Spielraum arg begrenzt und es ist verdammt flach in diesem Bereich. Traditionell fängst du genau zwischen den Schiffen, die Seile gehen aber unpasslich von Poller zu Poller. Sind sind genau auf höhe der Wurfweite. Du musst aber genau hinter diese Begrenzung kommen, wo das Packwerk endet.

Es gibt nur einen Weg, egal wie ich es Drehe. Die Pose und der gute Seitenwurf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

N' flotten Rollwurf mit der Stippe vielleicht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> N' flotten Rollwurf mit der Stippe vielleicht?



Strippen nennt man das.


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Herren, wir sind alle schneider, jeden Tag aufs neue und wer den unbillen der vermaledeiten Natur trotzt ist für mich, ob schneider oder nicht, ein Held, der dem Ükel Ehre macht.

Fun fact: eine Arbeitskollegin ist in meinem Verein und kommt Sonntag mit damit ich ihr zeige wie das geht - der einäugige scheint tatsächlich der König unter blinden zu sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> - der einäugige scheint tatsächlich der König unter blinden zu sein



So wie der Eineiige der König unter den Eunuchen ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So wie der Eineiige der König unter den Eunuchen ist.


Ob Zwilling oder nicht


----------



## Minimax

Donnerwetter Viermal Schneider -und da auf einer ziemlich geraden West-Ost Transsekte mitten durchs Ukelland. Also kann man schon heut von überregional schwieriegen Bedingungen sprechen.

@Kochtopf : Da stehen die CHancen ja nicht schlecht, das Du Deiner Kollegin am Sonntag zeigen kannst wie man keine Fische fängt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich spitze jetzt meine Posen, wickle die Bretter, binde die Haken. NIEMALS lasse ich mich von diesen Miniaturhürden ausbremsen. Morgen, aber spätestens übermorgen sitze ich mit der Stippe auf den Seilen und hebe die Rotaugen im Akkord raus.

Bei diesen Bedingungen läuft mein Motor gerade erst an!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das stürmisch-regnerische Wochenende lasse ich auf jeden Fall noch aus aber dann mal sehen ob's nächste Woche schon für einen Versuch reicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Kochtopf : Da stehen die CHancen ja nicht schlecht, das Du Deiner Kollegin am Sonntag zeigen kannst wie man keine Fische fängt!


Um Himmels Willen! Nächstes Jahr sind Wahlen!!! Aber Sonntag sind es einige Tage relativ hohe Temperaturen und wenn es in der Rhön schmilzt stehen die Chancen auf Hochwasser gut und dann kriege ich meinen Döbel (oder auch nicht) - ihr macht mir keine Hoffnung aber ihr facht mein Feuer an


----------



## Tricast

Was hat das jetzt mit "Wahlen" im nächsten Jahr zu tun? Aber da mußt Du mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## daci7

Der Herr bangt um seinen firmeninterne Sitz


----------



## feederbrassen

Erstaunlich das über die ganze regionale Bandbreite abgeschneidert wurde ,hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
Kann also nur besser werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ging meinem Freund aus dem Rheinland genau umgekehrt bei uns.
> "ALEX!!! IHR HABT GRUNDELN! OMG OMG OMG"
> - "Äh....."
> -"Leeve Jott! Wir sind verloren!"
> -MIKE!!!
> - JA WATT?!
> Das ist ne Groppe


Kölner Platt von Dir aus deiner Feder


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kölner Platt von Dir aus deiner Feder


6 Jahre Colonus (sic!) auf dem Buckel


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 6 Jahre Colonus (sic!) auf dem Buckel


Armer Kerl


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 6 Jahre Colonus (sic!) auf dem Buckel


Halb so wild. Ich lebe hier ja direkt auf den Grenzen... Bad Hönningen ist ja extrem Kölsch-Lastig, auf der anderen Rheinseite sind sie wieder ganz anders drauf. Sind ja auch ein anderer Landkreis und an den untersten Füssen der Eifel. Geht man nur ein, zwei Dörfer stromauf, sind sie schon wieder Koblenz-, Pfalz-, Westerwald-, oder sonstwas zugetaner. Der ideale Platz für einen Exoten aus Bayern. 

War heute auch nur spazieren und spotten. Aber wenn ich gefischt hätte, ich hätte auch wieder voll geschneidert! Wir sind halt nicht an den englischen Flüssen und Bächen, wo scheinbar immer was geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich sitze in meiner Scheune und brüte über meinen Ansatz für Sonntag. Obwohl ich es Liebe zu trotten lässt der heutige Wasserstand kein Trotting mit Sarah Jane und Pin zu,- auf meine grässliche Bolo will ich verzichten und Trotting ohne Pin ist so elegant wie Hulk. Stationäre Köder, leichtes Grundangeln in unmittelbarer ufernähe? Tulip, Natur oder Spezial? Weißbrot? Dendros? Hol ich noch Maden? Mais?
Vielleicht natürlich bestimmt dennoch ein zwei Posen im Gepäck? Nehme ich beide Spitzen mit?
Der ganz normale Wahnsinn wenn man nach langer Zeit wieder ans Wasser geht. Spätestens ab Juni angle ich nur noch in den Tag hinein


----------



## Andal

Hab auch grad so ein paar Überlegungen zu ersten Ansitzen, kaltem Wasser und einer eher zähen Fischerei hinter mir. Und bei der Gelegenheit ist mir "liquidised Wurschtbrot" in den Sinn gekommen. Weißbrot und Frühstücksfleisch gemeinsam durch den Blitz jagen. Das sollte eine schöne, feine und wenig sättigende Mischung geben, weil ja dann alles von sehr feiner Textur ist. Viele kleine Fitzel und ordentlich Aroma. Dazu Frühstücksfleisch an den Haken, oder einfach nur Brotflocke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube dann hast du eher Matsch, du müsstest das Tulip schon extrem trocknen damit das nicht passiert. Aber mit Teig lassen sich auch schöne Fische fangen. 

Meine besteste Ehefrau hat Tulip mitgebracht. Hach


----------



## Andal

Dieser Matsch ist ja gewollt. Er soll aus dem Korb heraus die Fahne bilden. Ich muss morgen mal den Blitz gründlich reinigen und Versuche machen. Zur Not kann man  es ja auch selber essen...


----------



## Tobias85

Ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen, dass das mehr so wie Leberwurst endet. Alternativ könnte man das Tulip durch ein feines Sieb drücken (son Draht-Küchensieb oder so) und die entstandenen Krümelchen vorsichtig mit dem liquidized bread mischen. Dann hättest du im Prinzip nen Korb voll liquidized bread, das aber permanent kleine Krümelchen Tulip freigibt, die dann auch eingesammelt werden können, während sie abtreiben.

Aber wie auch immer du es letztendlich anstellst: Spannende Idee, bitte berichte uns davon!


----------



## Tobias85

Die Brösel-Variante ließe sich ja vielleicht auch im Stillwasser mal testen, mit und ohne Futterkorb...


----------



## Andal

Das Brot muss nicht immer frisch sein, mal mit und wieder ohne Kruste, oder getoastet und der Gehalt an Frühstücksfleisch darf wechseln. So sollte sich eine breite Palette an Konsistenzen anmischen lassen. Vom Brei bis zu fast trocken. Muss ich halt austesten.


----------



## Andal

Nachtrag:

Und falls alle Stricke reissen sollten, kaufe ich jetzt Hackfleisch dazu ein. Dann gibts aus den Resten ein neues Rezept für Frikadellen!


----------



## Andal

Also das Tulip wirkt wirklich instant. Es steht nur so, gut verpackt, in der Küche herum und mir tropft der Zahn schon. Aber ich kann die nächsten Stunden rein gar nix machen. Ich muss auf den PoBo lauern, weil der heute meine neue Rolle bringen soll. Fasst schlimmer als beim Fischen, wenn man auf den einen Biss wartet, der da kommen muss. Ein echt harter Samstag!


----------



## Andal

Dafür ist jetzt alles im Haus. Wohlbehalten und verpackt gewesen, wie für eine Weltumsegelung. 

Eine Top Friedfischrolle. Sehr spielfrei, kompakt, enorm leichtgängig. Nur an das Matrix-Blau muss man sich etwas gewöhnen, wobei bespult ja eh nicht mehr viel davon zu sehen ist. Wirklich empfehlenswert und bei dem Preis ist bei den Namhaften eh nichts vergleichbares zu kaufen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ... Aber ich kann die nächsten Stunden rein gar nix machen. Ich muss auf den PoBo lauern, weil der heute meine neue Rolle bringen soll....



"neue Rolle": Bekanntlich Einer der besten Ükelköder überhaupt und dann auch noch elegant und subtil präsentiert, quasi am rhetorischen Haar: Da beiss ich doch gleich mal beherzt zu- Du hast nen Run: Was für ne neue Rolle? Schnur vorhanden? Für welche Rute?


----------



## Andal

Eine Matrix Aquos Ultra 4000. Kommt an eine Zebco Rhino Special Specimen, 11.6 ft. 
Schnur vorhanden. Kastking Monofilament 8 lbs., also eine 25er.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Matrix Aquos Ultra 4000. Kommt an eine Zebco Rhino Special Specimen, 11.6 ft.
> Schnur vorhanden. Kastking Monofilament 8 lbs., also eine 25er.



Ich kann die Rute nicht identifizieren, aber länge und Schnurstärke hören sich nach einem ordentlich allroundfähigen Setup an, mit hang zum leichten/mittleren (Ausmeiner Perspektive) Grundangeln? Jedenfalls Glückwunsch zur neuen Mühle, legen die ne Ersatzspule bei?


----------



## Andal

Die Rute wirst du auch kaum noch im Netz finden. Die hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Ist ein Two Tip Modell. Die Zittersektion etwa 1.5 lbs. und das Avonteil sehr kräftig. Nicht der leichteste Stock, aber ausnehmend robust - so wie die ganze Rhino Serie war/ist. Die kann mit beiden Teilen sauber was ab.

Die Rolle kommt ohne E-Spule daher. Ist mir aber auch wurscht, weil ich an der Rute mit einer mittelkräftigen Mono vollends auskomme.

All the tackle is made for good barbels.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> All the tackle is made for good barbels.



Aber Andal! Jedes Kind weiss doch, das man für Barben eine Dedicated Barbelrod und Specialist Barbelline braucht. Und die Rolle ist sicher auch keine designed Barbelreel? Wie soll das nur klappen?


----------



## Andal

Was juckt es mich, was irgendwer irgendwo draufschreibt?


----------



## Andal

Wobei "Specialist" immer unsere Big5 beinhaltet. Barbel, Chub, Bream, Tench & Carp!


----------



## Minimax

Jedenfalls sehe ich ein Muster bei Deinen Aktivitäten: vor ein paar Tagen Nubsies besorgt, letzte Woche den Rhein ausspioniert, heute Tulip/Mash Bread klargemacht, jetzt ist die Rolle da und wird bespult: Wenn ich ein Fisch irgendwo in Deinem Sektor wäre, würde ich mir morgen zweimal überlegen, ob ich morgen irgendetwas zu mir nehme..

Ich werd heute lediglich ne kleine tacklelose Erkundung vornehmen, etwas Köder kaufen und meine Dispositionen für nen Kurzansitz morgen treffen.


----------



## Andal

Mein Vorteil. Im Rhein ist die Netzanbindung sehr bescheiden.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich werd heute lediglich ne kleine tacklelose Erkundung vornehmen, etwas Köder kaufen und meine Dispositionen für nen Kurzansitz morgen treffen.



Dabei schonmal viel Erfolg. Ich hab bei dem Wind eigentlich keine Lust auf Angeln, dabei sollen die Nachttemperaturen die Tage hier wieder ordentlich runter gehen, da sollte man die derzeitige Sahara-Hitze ja eigentlich nutzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ist schon cool zu sehen wie allenthalben die Säbel gewetzt und narrensichere taktiken ausbaldowert werden. Andal spekuliert scheinbar da drauf, dass die Barben sich sicher fühlen weil nirgendwo es von Bärbel specialist steht. Da merkt man seine Erfahrung


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andal spekuliert scheinbar da drauf, dass die Barben sich sicher fühlen weil nirgendwo es von Bärbel specialist steht. Da merkt man seine Erfahrung


Tja, die listigen Wilden!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 6 Jahre Colonus (sic!) auf dem Buckel



Als wenn ich es nicht schon immer gewusst hätte, ich bin hier vom Bildungsbürgertum umzingelt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du weißt die ganze Tragweite ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei "Specialist" immer unsere Big5 beinhaltet. Barbel, Chub, Bream, Tench & Carp!


Mal für die, die es bequem haben und die hier verbreiteten voll anglisierten Specimenhunter auch verstehen wollen:
(google translate erkennt den Chub übrigens nicht)

Barbel, Chub, Bream, Tench , Carp

Barbe, Döbel, Brasse, Schleie, Karpfen

weniger bei den Brits auf den UK-Inseln, aber dafür hier gehört für mich zum chub und den größeren noch "orfe" und "asp" dazu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Matrix Aquos Ultra 4000.


geeeek  
Hast Du den Fox bewußt oder unbewußt unterschlagen (wie viele Anbieter) ?
Finde davon was, und dann auch noch mit blau.

Frage mich bei
Modell: 4000, Übersetzung: 5:1, Schnurfassung: 0,28mm / 150m, Gewicht: 327g, Schnureinzug: 87cm pro Kurbelumdrehung
wo die Besonderheit liegt, und ob Dir Dein Lieferant wohl ein wirklich unwiderstehlich gutes Angebot gemacht hat ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn ich Browning sage erwähne ich zebco auch nicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Danke, wieder was dazu gelernt vom Angelzirkus 

Einfach mal auf das Logo geklickt und siehe:
Matrix ist der spezialisierte Ableger von Fox International für den versierten Match- und Friedfischangler!

Klar, dann geht das einfach unabwendbar gar nicht anders ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Für 60 EUR macht mn da nix falsch bzw auf was hätte er deiner Ansicht nach achten sollen?
Meine Rollen unterscheide ich nur über fassungsvermögen und freilauf, ansonsten "every fixed spool reel should do the trick"


----------



## Matrix85

Leute, ich hab am Dienstag ein Zeitfenster für 4-5 Stunden im Familienportal öffnen können! 
Plan A : Am Rhein an einer top Buhne es probieren wo ich bisher noch nie geschneidert habe. 

Plan B : mit leichter Ausrüstung eine neue Stelle ausprobieren? 

Wetter ist mir ziemlich egal, solange keine minus grade und Schnee... 
Ich wollte erst Mitte März anfangen, hält es aber nicht mehr aus. 
Ich muss ans Wasser


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde zu a tendieren. Keine Experimente bei den Rahmenbedingungen


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde zu a tendieren. Keine Experimente bei den Rahmenbedingungen


Ok, die neue Stelle rennt nicht weg. Aber reizen würde es mich schon. 
Beim extrem niedrig Wasser letztes Jahr, konnte ich den Spot ausmachen. 
Da geht quasi eine Landzunge mit nur 1 m Höhe ca. 15 Meter in den Rhein, die hätte ich nie gesehen. 
Und auch gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für 60 EUR macht mn da nix falsch bzw auf was hätte er deiner Ansicht nach achten sollen?


Falsch machen kann man unter Ausnutzung der Angebote mit evtl. nur eben über 50/52€ gar nichts. 
Besser noch könnte man einen schnelleren Einzug haben, wenn der denn gebraucht würde, wie ich es beim Feedern sähe.
Z.B. 95cm p.Umdrehung ist nochmal ein Schippchen mehr u. preisgleich u.a.m., er hat da sogar schon was rolliges von.
Allerdings wäre das dann ohne Etikett "versierter Match- und Friedfischangler" 
(von wegen egal was drauf s.o.)



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Rollen unterscheide ich nur über fassungsvermögen und freilauf, ansonsten "every fixed spool reel should do the trick"


Also das mit "every fixed spool reel" sehe ich anders, bei Großfisch- und Monster-Tschapp-Hunta Ambitionen solltest Du das vlt. nochmal bedenken. 
Alleine schon mal herausgestellt die Rollenbremse ist ein ganz ganz wichtiges Utensil, vor allem wenn man ausschaut nach : je feiner die Montage und je größer der zu drillende Fisch.
Und z.B. eine sündhaft teure Stella SW löst das Problem auch erst recht nicht.

Interessanterweise ist es nämlich so, dass die größten Fische gerne an die Spinwebenschnüre gehen (und sei es auch nur der halbe Meter am Haken), aber dabei ergibt sich dann mit Steinzeitrollen schon ein echtes Problem.


----------



## Minimax

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ok, die neue Stelle rennt nicht weg. Aber reizen würde es mich schon.


Ich würd auch zum Auftakt erstmal die bekannte Stelle nutzen. Hier ein Trick wenn man sich zwischen zwei Alternativen nicht so richtig entscheiden kann- funktioniert aber nur bei nicht so wichtigen Entscheidungen, ist also nichts für Lebesnentscheidungen:
Im Herzen hat man sich meist schon entschieden, aber weiss es oft noch nicht. Man werfe eine Münze: Entweder es ist gut so dann, oder man spürt das man doch lieber die andere Alternative hätte. In dem Fall breche man die Münzentscheidung und stürze sich ruhigen Gewissens darauf.

@Kochtopf stimme Dir Rollenmäßig voll zu! Nach der allgemeinen Größenklasse sind Farbe und Stil sind mir vermutlich am wichtigsten. Schäm ich mich auch nicht für.


----------



## exil-dithschi

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab am Dienstag ein Zeitfenster für 4-5 Stunden im Familienportal öffnen können!
> Plan A : Am Rhein an einer top Buhne es probieren wo ich bisher noch nie geschneidert habe.
> 
> Plan B : mit leichter Ausrüstung eine neue Stelle ausprobieren?
> 
> Wetter ist mir ziemlich egal, solange keine minus grade und Schnee...
> Ich wollte erst Mitte März anfangen, hält es aber nicht mehr aus.
> Ich muss ans Wasser


ich bin ja eher der variante b typ.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Entdecker und Abenteurer!

Wobei für Plan A sehr stark die aktuelle Suchtlage spricht, es muss Fisch und wenigstens ein Zappeln in der Rute her, ansonsten wird es noch viel schlimmer ...


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du weißt die ganze Tragweite ja noch gar nicht.




Wieso? Etwa jetzt auch noch der europäische Hochadel? 
Aber es ist gut so wie es ist.


----------



## exil-dithschi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Entdecker und Abenteurer!
> 
> Wobei für Plan A sehr stark die aktuelle Suchtlage spricht, es muss Fisch und wenigstens ein Zappeln in der Rute her, ansonsten wird es noch viel schlimmer ...


eher der optimist/träumer, die neue, unbekannte stelle beherbergt natürlich immer riesen in großer anzahl...


----------



## Welpi

Na toll...ich steck hier mitten in der kartenlosen Zeit, also nix mit Angeln...und ihr fixt mich an und macht mich rallig ...wenigstens kommt heute meine Fachlektüre aus dem Froster...die einzige Alternative wäre sonst schon wieder mal ein Tacklecheck im Angelkeller...und der Frau im Vorbeigehen debil was von "nur mal kurz die Rute streicheln..." zuzubrabbeln...


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Harharhar, dann wollen wir mal das Ükeltreffen an der Weser abwarten, da solls von all dem reichlich geben, inschallah!




Hab ich was verpasst? Ükeltreffen, Georgier...
Wann ist dieses Treffen?
Wo ist dieses Treffen?
Wer von den Ükeln ist Georgier, oder war dies nur an Gesang und Gastfreundschaft angelehnt?


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab am Dienstag ein Zeitfenster für 4-5 Stunden im Familienportal öffnen können!
> Plan A : Am Rhein an einer top Buhne es probieren wo ich bisher noch nie geschneidert habe.
> 
> Plan B : mit leichter Ausrüstung eine neue Stelle ausprobieren


Ich Tendiere da auch eher zu Option A
Bei den doch noch,,schwierigen"Bedingungen mache ich ungern Experimente .
Schon garnicht wenn ich richtig darauf brenne ans Wasser zu kommen


----------



## phirania

Anhang anzeigen 319896




	

		
			
		

		
	
 So heute auch mal zum See gekommen...
Als erstes,natürlich wieder die schwarze Pest am Wasser.
Wurde ja auch lange nicht mehr geangelt dort,aber damit ist es nun vorbei.
Die Geier werden jetzt gescheucht.
Hatte aber auch nicht die richtigen Köder heute,wollte einfach nur an die Frische Luft.







Vom Wetter her hat es schon gepasst,nur ein wengig windig.
Na ja einige Zupfer gab es dann auch und einer ist dann hängen geblieben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also das mit "every fixed spool reel" sehe ich anders, bei Großfisch- und Monster-Tschapp-Hunta Ambitionen solltest Du das vlt. nochmal bedenken.
> Alleine schon mal herausgestellt die Rollenbremse ist ein ganz ganz wichtiges Utensil, vor allem wenn man ausschaut nach : je feiner die Montage und je größer der zu drillende Fisch.
> Und z.B. eine sündhaft teure Stella SW löst das Problem auch erst recht nicht.
> 
> Interessanterweise ist es nämlich so, dass die größten Fische gerne an die Spinwebenschnüre gehen (und sei es auch nur der halbe Meter am Haken), aber dabei ergibt sich dann mit Steinzeitrollen schon ein echtes Problem.


Das ist das schöne am angeln: wir haben dennoch beide recht. ^^ für meine Angelei habe ich bisher, von billigsten Rollen abgesehen, keine unpassenden gefunden, aber ich Fische auch nicht mit spinnweben aber die Döbels hat es hier noch nie gestört. An einem kristallklaren See würde es wohl anders aussehen aber Strömung und Trübung sind gute freunde


----------



## phirania

Kein Riese aber der erste Fisch in 2019..
Montag dann erst mal die 16 Km mit dem Rad zum Angelladen und Maden und Anfutter holen.
Wetter soll ja die Woche halten.


----------



## Hering 58

Schöne Bilder und Petri ,Kalle


----------



## Matrix85

Jeder Fisch ist schön bei den Bedingungen! 
Petri heil zu dem fang


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch @phirania!


----------



## Minimax

Petri @phirania ,
zur schönen Brasse, vielen Dank fürs Teilen und gut das Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast. Dein Erster diese Saison?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Zitat von Nordlichtangler: ↑
Also das mit "every fixed spool reel" sehe ich anders, bei Großfisch- und Monster-Tschapp-Hunta Ambitionen solltest Du das vlt. nochmal bedenken. 
Alleine schon mal herausgestellt die Rollenbremse ist ein ganz ganz wichtiges Utensil, vor allem wenn man ausschaut nach : je feiner die Montage und je größer der zu drillende Fisch.
Und z.B. eine sündhaft teure Stella SW löst das Problem auch erst recht nicht.

Interessanterweise ist es nämlich so, dass die größten Fische gerne an die Spinwebenschnüre gehen (und sei es auch nur der halbe Meter am Haken), aber dabei ergibt sich dann mit Steinzeitrollen schon ein echtes Problem.


@ Nordlichtangler: Das wichtigste an einer Rolle ist für mich, dass ich mit dem Zeigefinger an die Spulenkante kommen kann. Keine Bremse ist so feinfühlig wie der Finger an der Spulenkante.


----------



## TobBok

phirania schrieb:


> Kein Riese aber der erste Fisch in 2019..
> Montag dann erst mal die 16 Km mit dem Rad zum Angelladen und Maden und Anfutter holen.
> Wetter soll ja die Woche halten.
> Anhang anzeigen 319897


Schöner Blei-Fang!

Ich war diese mit meiner Muskelblockade bei der Manuellen Therapie. Hilft sehr.und siehe da. Mein Therapeut ist auch Angler. Schöne Überraschung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Erstmal eine Gruß an die Angler der ersten Fische unter harten Bedingungen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist das schöne am angeln: wir haben dennoch beide recht.
> ...
> An einem kristallklaren See würde es wohl anders aussehen aber Strömung und Trübung sind gute freunde


Ich bin eben mehr auf Kristall geeicht 

Hauptsache dir kommt nicht der Traumfisch aus, ich habe für sowas einen sehr guten Kopfmemory.



Tricast schrieb:


> @ Nordlichtangler: Das wichtigste an einer Rolle ist für mich, dass ich mit dem Zeigefinger an die Spulenkante kommen kann. Keine Bremse ist so feinfühlig wie der Finger an der Spulenkante.


Das ganze händische und sicher beiläufig machbare ist ja das allerwichtigste, zumal man durch Montagenwechsel sehr vielfältig aufgestellt ist und auf alles reagieren können muss.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Als erstes,natürlich wieder die schwarze Pest am Wasser



Die,, Geier " werden hier mittlerweile geschossen, bis zu 300 von denen pro See ist happig.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Nordlichtangler das Problem bei meinem bisher traurigsten Fisch war lediglich dass die Barbenhaken von Owner wohl eher für Plötzen als für Gräser geeignet sind  aber unsere Johnnies hier sind zwar gerissen aber gierig.


Ich habe bei Amazon zeug fürs Haus bestellt, leider war in meinem Warenkorb noch Dick Walkers, gebenedeit sei sein Werk, "Coarse Angling" vorhanden. Muss ich jetzt wohl mit Leben, so ein Mist


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Kein Riese aber der erste Fisch in 2019..
> Montag dann erst mal die 16 Km mit dem Rad zum Angelladen und Maden und Anfutter holen.
> Wetter soll ja die Woche halten.
> Anhang anzeigen 319897


Also da jammert der Phirania wochenlang und macht einen auf Lazarus um uns allen dann zu zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat - Petri, mein Lieber!


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri @phirania ,
> zur schönen Brasse, vielen Dank fürs Teilen und gut das Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast. Dein Erster diese Saison?
> hg
> Minimax



Ja erster und hoffendlich nicht der letzte.
Hatte aber auch kaum Köder mit heute.
Haferflocken etwas Toastbrot und auf die schnelle ein paar Rotwürmer aus dem Komposthaufen ausgebuddelt.


----------



## fishhawk

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die,, Geier " werden hier mittlerweile geschossen, bis zu 300 von denen pro See ist happig.



Hängt von der Größe des Sees ab.

Bei uns hier manchmal bis zu 1000 auf nen 230 h See, aber auch bis zu 100 auf nen 6 h Weiher.

Bekommt dem Weiher noch schlechter als dem See.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Das wichtigste an einer Rolle ist für mich, dass ich mit dem Zeigefinger an die Spulenkante kommen kann. *Keine Bremse ist so feinfühlig wie der Finger an der Spulenkante*.



Goldene Worte und doppelte und dreifache Zustimmung! Daher machen Centrepin und Clickerfliegenrolle nicht nur Spass, sondern sind ganz ohne Zahnräder und Bremsen extrem Sinnreiche Konstruktionen.


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die,, Geier " werden hier mittlerweile geschossen, bis zu 300 von denen pro See ist happig.



Leider zu nah an der Ortschaft,sonst würde ich da auch gerne etwas aufräumen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich sehe das mit dem Combos und Rolleneinsatz bei feinen Montagen sozusagen vom Berggipfel der Möglichkeiten her.
Dass die Montage 2.3kg ausgetestet über eine große Knotenabrissreihe trägt, ich die Supersanftbremse mit Federwaage auf genau max 2.15kg eingestellt habe, und dann kommt wirklich der Fisch, der das auch abruft und mit vielen vielen Kiloponds im Spitzenwert übersteigt.
Und wenn man den in den Kescher zu bringen schafft, dann ist das ein unvergesslicher Lebensglücksfall!  

Einmal ist es so voll krass daneben gegangen.
Ein Weißer Armur im Großformat taucht in meinem Futterplatz im Flachwasser unter der Rutenspitze auf, wie ein UBoot, deswegen sichtbar Kopf, Rücken bis Schwanzspitze, mit der Rutenspitze sogar direkt abtastbar (lang, ich schreib jetzt nicht wie lang).
Wobei ich den dank der guten Kopferkennung sofort zum Anbiss auf Maden überlisten konnte, unter viel aufschäumenden Adrenalin quasi instantan.
Aber trotz recht starker 0,20mm Schnur nicht halten konnte (waren insgesamt rund 9 Stück wie 9 Wildschweine, wie sich bei der Flucht zeigte und dabei das Flusswasser mindestens zur Hälfte verdrängt wurde). Hinterherlaufen und dirigieren mit der langen Rute ging auch überhaupt nicht, da ich zwischen 2 Flüssen auf einer engen Spitze saß.

Und das lag an der Rolle an sich, nur an dieser doofen Rolle  , wegen mangelnder Schnurkapazität und übler Bremskraftverstellung durch den Schnurauslauf (50m sind doch eigentlich nichts) , sowie ihrer Weichheit selbst unter der nur geringen Last der 020er Mono.
Ich habe die Rolle bzw. mit Geschwistern danach alle ausgesondert, hasse seitdem fürs feine Angeln die Rollentypen: 
kleine Rollen  unter 100m/0,40mm, aus Kunststoff, überall verwindenden Teilen, schwachen Getriebe/Kurbeleigenschaften und minderwertige Ruckelbremsen.

( Und muss immer wieder süffisant spöttisch in mich hinein grinsen, wenn ich von den großen Hoffnungen und Ambitionen der Spinnangler mit ihren starken Dyneema-Schnüren und den tollen Leichtbaurollen höre und lese.  )

Nur noch ab einer bestimmten Rollenmechanikgröße und Sanftbremse nehme ich was in den Angeleinsatz auf potentielle Großfische, auch und gerade bei feinen Schnüren.
Danach hat das auch mit guten Karpfen im Halbkapitalenformat immer geklappt.


----------



## phirania

An dem See eigendlich recht leicht...
Man braucht nur zu beobachten wo die schwarzen Geier tauchen.
Und der See ist im schnitt 1,80 bis 2,00 meter tief.
Ich muß nur öfter den Arsch hochkriegen...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> An dem See eigendlich recht leicht...
> Man braucht nur zu beobachten wo die schwarzen Geier tauchen.
> Und der See ist im schnitt 1,80 bis 2,00 meter tief.
> Ich muß nur öfter den Arsch hochkriegen...


Das üben wir mal,Kalle.


----------



## TobBok

Am kleinen Vereinsteich: "warum haben sie eine ultra heavy Feder rute dabei?"
Die passende Antwort dazu: "für anti-kormoran wurfgeschosse" 
Oder so ähnlich


----------



## Minimax

Da muss ich an den Boardie Dübel denken, der hat vor einiger Zeit mal aus Kormoranschwungfedern Avonposen von unübertroffener Eleganz und Schönheit gebaut- die Kiele haben nämlich genau die richtige Länge und Stärke. Ich würde mich unheimlich gerne mal daran versuchen, aber weiss nicht wie ich rankommen soll. Wenn da jemand Rat, oder vielmehr eher Tat wüsste, wäre ihm mein Dank und eine schöne Posenserie gewiss...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das üben wir mal,Kalle.



Was  soll man machen,wenn der alte Körper nicht mehr so will wie ich will ....


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Da muss ich an den Boardie Dübel denken, der hat vor einiger Zeit mal aus Kormoranschwungfedern Avonposen von unübertroffener Eleganz und Schönheit gebaut- die Kiele haben nämlich genau die richtige Länge und Stärke. Ich würde mich unheimlich gerne mal daran versuchen, aber weiss nicht wie ich rankommen soll. Wenn da jemand Rat, oder vielmehr eher Tat wüsste, wäre ihm mein Dank und eine schöne Posenserie gewiss...


Ich hör mich mal um (evtl. gibt es noch schwarzanglerbälge)


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also da jammert der Phirania wochenlang und macht einen auf Lazarus um uns allen dann zu zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat - Petri, mein Lieber!





phirania schrieb:


> Was  soll man machen,wenn der alte Körper nicht mehr so will wie ich will ....


----------



## Xianeli

@phirania herzlichstes Petri  schönes Ding bei dem Wetter 

@all 

Komme leider nur zum Lesen. Momentan recht wenig Zeit da ich beruflich viel um die Ohren habe.

Bis April ist sowieso fast alles bei mir gesperrt, also dauert es noch bis ich losziehen kann. 
Trotzdem allen ein Petri Heil die raus können


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Was  soll man machen,wenn der alte Körper nicht mehr so will wie ich will ....


Ja das kenne ich auch.


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Komme leider nur zum Lesen. Momentan recht wenig Zeit da ich beruflich viel um die Ohren habe.
> 
> Bis April ist sowieso fast alles bei mir gesperrt, also dauert es noch bis ich losziehen kann.



Bis dahin wollen wir die Bühne für Deine triumphale Wiederkehr bereiten!


----------



## Xianeli

Minimax schrieb:


> Bis dahin wollen wir die Bühne für Deine triumphale Wiederkehr bereiten!



Ich glaube da wird nichts draus. Vorletztes Jahr war wirklich MEIN Jahr was das Angeln anbelangt... Dafür sah es letztes Jahr echt bescheiden aus ( wenn wir mal die paar Karpfen und paar Ausnahmebrassen weglassen ) 

Habe letztes Jahr viel mit dem Futter experimentiert und dabei völlig vergessen was vorletztes Jahr lief wie am Schnürchen. Der Schein kann auch trügen und es könnten andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen aber momentan habe ich nichts hier rum liegen dem ich voll vertrauen würde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Doch, dein Ükelherz! Und jetzt heul nicht rum - geh dein Kleid bügeln :-*


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Vorletztes Jahr war wirklich MEIN Jahr was das Angeln anbelangt... Dafür sah es letztes Jahr echt bescheiden aus ( wenn wir mal die paar Karpfen und paar Ausnahmebrassen weglassen )



Täusch Dich nicht. Der Masstab sind weder Größe noch Anzahl der Fische, und noch nicht einmal wieviel Zeit man am Wasser verbracht hat. Nur die Freude am Hobbie, und die innere Bewegung die man gewonnen hat, zählen. Man kann die Jahre nicht aufwiegen und messen, wie auch die Fische nicht: Man wäre ein armer Tropf. Ich persönlich habe den ketzerischen Verdacht, das unser aller schönstes Angelerlebnis der erste Fisch war, den wir atemlos und staunend als Kinder fingen. Und den jagen wir heute noch, und werden ihn nie wieder fangen, und wenn uns die Jagd an Lachsflüsse in Patagonien, an Bord der_ Orca_ oder sonstwohin führt. Sachichmalso.


----------



## Tricast

@phirania


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Da muss ich an den Boardie Dübel denken, der hat vor einiger Zeit mal aus Kormoranschwungfedern Avonposen von unübertroffener Eleganz und Schönheit gebaut- die Kiele haben nämlich genau die richtige Länge und Stärke. Ich würde mich unheimlich gerne mal daran versuchen, aber weiss nicht wie ich rankommen soll. Wenn da jemand Rat, oder vielmehr eher Tat wüsste, wäre ihm mein Dank und eine schöne Posenserie gewiss...


Hust hust ... Ich bin im kommenden jagdjahr hoffendlich häufiger mit der Flinte am Wasser ... hust. Und so schöne Posen fänd ich auch ganz nett


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe den ketzerischen Verdacht, das unser aller schönstes Angelerlebnis der erste Fisch war, den wir atemlos und staunend als Kinder fingen. Und den jagen wir heute noch, und werden ihn nie wieder fangen


Na so schlimm ist es zum Glück doch gar nicht.  trotz gutem philosophischem Ansatz.
Ich habe mich immer wieder steigern können bzw. das Glück zu dürfen, und es gibt noch viel zu tun.
Und es gibt soviele Gewässer, Fischarten und Möglichkeiten zu angeln, dass auch ein viertel Jahrhundert wie ein zarter Hauch von Zeit vergeht. Und weiter so vergehen wird.



Minimax schrieb:


> Und den jagen wir heute noch, und werden ihn nie wieder fangen


Für mich sind das nun die Fabelfische, die nicht existierend geglaubten, die heimlichen Monster, die glücklichen Augenblicke einer Sichtung und Beobachtung,  die ultimativen Überraschungen. Ich durfte schon dran schnuppern.
Das ist im wahrsten Sinne "Ungeheuer" spannend  spannender als Herr der Ringe oder Harry Potter oder Drachendungeons oder sonstwas an Fantasy zusammen.

Aber auch das scheinbar profane, das immer besser beherrschen und elegante bewältigen von vorher kritischen Situationen, auch das ist was feines, zaubert ein Lächeln ins Gesicht und erlaubt das Durchleben in einer ganz anderen Übersicht und Gefühlshöhe. 
Wenn mich das Sinnieren ums Angeln, Geräte, Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre, Haken, Köder etc. NICHT mehr beschäftigen muss, dann bleibt mehr Raum und Energie für das genaue Beobachten und Erleben.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> mehr Raum und Energie für das genaue Beobachten und Erleben.


Schön gesagt, danach wollen wir Streben


----------



## TobBok

daci7 schrieb:


> Hust hust ... Ich bin im kommenden jagdjahr hoffendlich häufiger mit der Flinte am Wasser ... hust. Und so schöne Posen fänd ich auch ganz nett


Ist es eigtl schon jagen, wenn man den Vögeln aus versehen ein karpfenblei an den Hinterkopf pfeffert beim Gewässer ausloten? Frage für einen Freund.... 

Btw: hab mich dazu entschlossen das werfen üben mit etwas praktischem zu verbinden: 20 Gramm pose an die hauptschnur geknotet, ein 40 Gramm birnenblei dran, da kann ich ganz nebenbei ein bissl gewässertiefe kartografieren.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Hust hust ... Ich bin im kommenden jagdjahr hoffendlich häufiger mit der Flinte am Wasser ... hust. Und so schöne Posen fänd ich auch ganz nett



Husthust, staubig ist´s hier. "Daci Spezial" oder "Daci´s special" und Tragkraft lieber in gramm oder dem englischen System? Ich frage nur, Tusche läßt sich nicht so leicht korrigieren.. hust..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Da muss ich an den Boardie Dübel denken, der hat vor einiger Zeit mal aus Kormoranschwungfedern Avonposen von unübertroffener Eleganz und Schönheit gebaut- die Kiele haben nämlich genau die richtige Länge und Stärke. Ich würde mich unheimlich gerne mal daran versuchen, aber weiss nicht wie ich rankommen soll.


Der Ansatz ist mehrfach gut    und deine Ausführung ist stringent, mehrfach zielführend, kann ich nur stark unterstützen!

Posen aus Kormoranschwungfedern sind einfach das Ding, der Trend der Zeit, die Fischjagdpose mit dem richtigen gewissen Kick.
Das müssen wir alle haben, müssen wir alle nachfragen, das gehört hundertfach in die Gerätekästen! 

Dazu noch die leckeren Cormoranbrüstchen nicht vergessen ...


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> müssen wir alle nachfragen



Ich sehe Deinen Punkt und verstehe Dich genau. Wer mein Gedankenspiel gelesen hat ebenso. In verschiedenen Landschaften gibt's unterschiedlche Regelungen.
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Hust hust ... Ich bin im kommenden jagdjahr hoffendlich häufiger mit der Flinte am Wasser ... hust. Und so schöne Posen fänd ich auch ganz nett


Wie sieht es bei euch mit Krähenwild aus? Ich habe gehört, daraus kann man auch passable Schwimmer bauen


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch mit Krähenwild aus? Ich habe gehört, daraus kann man auch passable Schwimmer bauen


Alles was das Herz begehrt ... oder auch nicht  Raben- und Saatkrähe und Dohlen ... letztere auch gerne im Kamin ... 
Bin aber kein passionierter Krähenjäger. Bei dem anderen schwarzen Gesellen sieht doe Sache anders aus - das ist was persönliches


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Alles was das Herz begehrt ... oder auch nicht  Raben- und Saatkrähe und Dohlen ... letztere auch gerne im Kamin ...
> Bin aber kein passionierter Krähenjäger. Bei dem anderen schwarzen Gesellen sieht doe Sache anders aus - das ist was persönliches


Mir ging es bei der Beute rein um den anglerischen Aspekt


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Husthust, staubig ist´s hier. "Daci Spezial" oder "Daci´s special" und Tragkraft lieber in gramm oder dem englischen System? Ich frage nur, Tusche läßt sich nicht so leicht korrigieren.. hust..



Mal abwarten - Jagdzeit geht glaub ich erst im späteren Sommer los, brauchst den Epoxy noch nicht anrühren


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten - Jagdzeit geht glaub ich erst im späteren Sommer los, brauchst den Epoxy noch nicht anrühren


 Geh mir weg mit epoxi, da krieg ich gleich Charlie-Babbit-Streichölzer-Zählen-Hervorragender -Autofahrer-Anfälle! Nebenbei, wenns mal zu überschwänglich klingt, ist´s der altmodischen Schreibweise geschuldet, bloss das kein falscher Eindruck entsteht.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir ach ein dickes Petri, Piranha! Endlich wieder bissl Action hier.


----------



## Tobias85

Was für Federn eignen sich denn allgemein noch so besonders zum Posenbau? Ich finde gelegentlich immer mal wieder was von kleinen Greifvögeln oder auch mal schwarze Federn. Und welchen Lack nutzt ein Herr Minimax denn alternativ zum Epoxy?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was für Federn eignen sich denn allgemein noch so besonders zum Posenbau? Ich finde gelegentlich immer mal wieder was von kleinen Greifvögeln oder auch mal schwarze Federn. Und welchen Lack nutzt ein Herr Minimax denn alternativ zum Epoxy?




Federkiele sind ein tolles Material zum Posenbau! Es handelt sich immer um die längsten und stabilsten Schwungfedern aus der Schwinge. Gänsekiele oder Stücke von Pfauenkielen (ok, die sind nicht aus der Schwinge) sind groß, stabil und tragfähig genug, das man sie sozusagen "solo", wie die Stachelschweinstacheln vielfältig verwenden kann.
Andere Kiele wie die berühmten Crow Quills werden durch einen Körper aus Balsa, Mark oder Schaum gesteckt, der ihnen zusätzliche Tragkraft und/oder bestimmte akwa- aquadünawi- aküdym- Schwimmeigenschaften verleiht, oder nur unten, ähnlich wie einem Holz/Metall/Kunststoffkiel im Posenkörper befestigt.
Berühmt ist der "Crow Quill Avon" von Topper Harris, den hat der boardie Dübel mit Kormoran Kielen nachgebaut. Ich benutze selbst gesammelte Entenschwungfedern (Wer an Entenlungerpltzen mal schaut: Lang, gerade, steif, mit kurzen, kräftigen grauen Fibern, sehen aus wie Schreibfedern)- die von Ebay haben mir kein Glück gebracht, weil die auf Breite, Schöne Federn gezüchtet sind, aber der kiel mickrig ist. Die Ebay Gänsefedern sind toll als Solofedern, aber zu groß als Bestandteil meiner Posen.
(Bild folgt)
Einzelne Sammelfedern vom Felde halte ich für nicht so super, genau wie beim FLiegenbinden da man das Ergebnis nie wieder reproduzieren kann.

Für meine Posen haeb ch aus Bequemlichkeit immer mehrere Schichten "Rutenlack" verwendet, also ganz normalen überteuerten Klarlack. Nicht zu dicker Nagellack z.B. wäre auch prima. die wirklich guten Posenjungs benutzen Bootslack oder andere langsamtrocknende Lacke- Was haltbarkeitsmäßig viel ´besser ist, aber eine Sorgfalt der Verarbeitung und Geduld erfordert die ich nicht aufbringen kann. Natürlich gehen auch Epoxis, aber das ist noch aufwändiger- dann erhält man aber auch die Kunstwerke der professionellen Posenkünstler.
Man bedenke aber: Jede Lackschicht trägt Gewicht auf, und wenn das Posengeicht sich der Tragkraft nähert, und das passiert bei leichten Posen und Epoxi, der ja ein Flüssikunststoff ist sehr schnell, ist das gute Stück nur noch was fr die Vitrine.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal für die, die es bequem haben und die hier verbreiteten voll anglisierten Specimenhunter auch verstehen wollen:
> (google translate erkennt den Chub übrigens nicht)
> 
> Barbel, Chub, Bream, Tench , Carp
> 
> Barbe, Döbel, Brasse, Schleie, Karpfen
> 
> weniger bei den Brits auf den UK-Inseln, aber dafür hier gehört für mich zum chub und den größeren noch "orfe" und "asp" dazu.


Schön für dich. Das darf auch jeder sehen, wie er möchte. Wir sind ja auch "Ückels" und nicht Mitglieder in einer "Roach Society" - wenn du verstehst, was ich meine! 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> geeeek
> Hast Du den Fox bewußt oder unbewußt unterschlagen (wie viele Anbieter) ?
> Finde davon was, und dann auch noch mit blau.
> 
> Frage mich bei
> Modell: 4000, Übersetzung: 5:1, Schnurfassung: 0,28mm / 150m, Gewicht: 327g, Schnureinzug: 87cm pro Kurbelumdrehung
> wo die Besonderheit liegt, und ob Dir Dein Lieferant wohl ein wirklich unwiderstehlich gutes Angebot gemacht hat ?


Ich verstehe nicht, was DICH daran stört. Ich fische gerne mit Sachen von Fox und all seinen Ablegern, die zum besseren Erkennen eigene Namen tragen.
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist deine in bald allen Themen sichtbare negative Grundhaltung. Alles ist nicht genug, alles weißt nur du besser, an allem hast du etwas auszusetzen... was läuft schief!?
Mir hat sie gefallen, mir gefällt sie immer noch. Und sie gefällt mir mit all dem blau und der roten Schnur und sie gefällt mir an der "alten Zebco" und glaube mir aufs Wort, Du wirst diese eine Rolle nie fischen...








Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für 60 EUR macht mn da nix falsch bzw auf was hätte er deiner Ansicht nach achten sollen?
> Meine Rollen unterscheide ich nur über fassungsvermögen und freilauf, ansonsten "every fixed spool reel should do the trick"


Eben. Und mit dieser Rolle werde eh nur ich fischen. Mir gefällt sie und nur darauf kommt es überhaupt an.

Und allen anderen ... es war einmal ein Anglersmann, der packte seine Angeln z'samm, wann immer er nur kunnt. Geht fischen, wann immer und wo immer es geht. Genießt das Leben!


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab am Dienstag ein Zeitfenster für 4-5 Stunden im Familienportal öffnen können!
> Plan A : Am Rhein an einer top Buhne es probieren wo ich bisher noch nie geschneidert habe.
> 
> Plan B : mit leichter Ausrüstung eine neue Stelle ausprobieren?
> 
> Wetter ist mir ziemlich egal, solange keine minus grade und Schnee...
> Ich wollte erst Mitte März anfangen, hält es aber nicht mehr aus.
> Ich muss ans Wasser


Mach A, wenn es so gut ist, sich niederzusetzen
Mach B, wenn es schlechter ist
Mach C, wenn es total grausig ist, geh raus und mach B, aber bleib bloss nicht am warmen Ofen. Angeln, angeln, angeln und an die Fische denken!


----------



## hanzz

Xxx


----------



## Andal

Und jetzt nochmal ganz nüchtern und sachlich:

Diese Rolle wird ihren Dienst maximal in der Gewichtsklasse 1.5 . 2.0 lbs. TC verrichten. Und da tut es wirklich jede Rolle der Größe 40. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob nun Lineaeffe, oder Shimano (Stella...) draufsteht. Wer auf pickelharte "Eisenschweine" mit Kranfunktionen steht, der möge das gerne machen. Aber niemand muss sich hier bei uns Ückeln dem Diktat einzelner beugen. Ich habe meinen Kauf auch ganz sicher nicht eingestellt, damit mir alle nacheifern. Mich hat diese Vertreiberfirma bisher in vielen Jahrzehnten nicht ein einziges Mal enttäuscht. Auch deshalb habe ich gekauft. Es hätte auch genau so gut eine D.A.M., Balzer, oder Kogha sein können. Gefallen hat mir die Fox und damit war meine Entscheidung gefallen. Ich habe auch Rollen von Nash, Grebenstein und Banax, die teilweise seit 20 Jahren schad- und klaglos ihre Dienste verrichten. Wer nun meint, der müsse nur eine einzige Marke bevorzugen, weil er da alle Spulen kreuz und quer tauschen könne, oder warum auch immer, der soll das um Gottes Willen auch weiterhin so machen und seinen Spaß haben. Wir sind ja nicht in Nordkorea, wo es ein Todesurteil wäre, sich der einen Meinung zu enthalten.

So und nun widmen wir uns bitte wieder unseren Kernthemen und bleiben friedvoll, so wie es sich für ein Mitglied unserer Bruderschaft auch gehört!


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> So und nun widmen wir uns bitte wieder unseren Kernthemen und bleiben friedvoll, so wie es sich für ein Mitglied unserer Bruderschaft auch gehört!



Friedvoll???? Du hast doch angefangen, hast einfach eine Rolle gekauft ohne vorher zu fragen und dann noch die Farbwahl!!! Andal, so geht das nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Genau! Wenn du zu unserer Bruderschaft der unangepassten gehören willst musst du so sprechen und dich so kleiden wie wir. Und alle Tacklekäufe im Vorfeld auf ideologische Unbedenklichkeit prüfen lassen 

Habt euch wieder lieb


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Amazon zeug fürs Haus bestellt, leider war in meinem Warenkorb noch Dick Walkers, gebenedeit sei sein Werk, "Coarse Angling" vorhanden. Muss ich jetzt wohl mit Leben, so ein Mist



Das hab ich auch noch auf der Wunschliste . ... gib doch mal eine kurze Rezension wenn Du es Daheim und gelesen hast. Ich lese zur Zeit John Wilson's "Coarse fishing manual" und "Successful Angling" von Richard Walker, Fred Taylor, Hugh Falkus und Fred Buller.

Die sind übrigens auf dem gleichen Weg zu mir gekommen wie bei Dir.... ich hatte sie bei Amazon im Einkaufswagen, aber vergessen, sie auf die Merkliste zu packen.... Das Frauchen hat sie dann bei der Bestellung vom Geburtstagsgeschenk für den Sohnemann "mitgenommen" ..


----------



## feederbrassen

Hmmm, rein optisch gefällt mir Andals Röllchen und mit den Schnurklassen die er fischt, was soll da schief gehen 
Wenn sie dann noch schön weich läuft und das unter Last auch bleibt ohne das sich da die Innereien bemerkbar machen. ...........
Alles gut.


----------



## daci7

Ich bin auch der Meinung, abgesehen von wenigen extremen, braucht man für unsere heimischen friedfische kein hexenwerk im Wert eines Kleinwagens ... es ist doch so, dass beim angeln im heimischen Süßwasser eher die Methode und die Rute als der Fisch die Rolle bestimmt. Wirklich wichtig dann eventuell fürs spinnfischen oder feedern wo die Belastungen und Bedürfnisse besonders sind ... auch da ist es definitiv  nicht der Fisch, der die Rolle belastet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ja alles richtig.

Und wenn Andal diese drei Sätze aus seinem Beitrag entfernt, bleibt es auch sachlich und der gepflegten Ükel-Atmosphäre würdig!




Andal schrieb:


> Schön für dich.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, was DICH daran stört.
> 
> Du wirst diese eine Rolle nie fischen...




Vom sonstigen(nachvollziehbaren) Inhalt völlig abgesehen, geht diese persönliche Anmache gar nicht und passt hier nicht her!


----------



## feederbrassen

Naja. 
Könnte man als Anmache verstehen. 
Wenn hier geschrieben wird kann so etwas mal falsch verstanden werden .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eben.
Und darum wäre es gut einfach bei den Fakten zu bleiben.
Ohne die pers. Seitenhiebe.


----------



## fishhawk

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Naja.
> Könnte man als Anmache verstehen.
> Wenn hier geschrieben wird kann so etwas mal falsch verstanden werden .



Wir sind aber hier im Anglerboard und nicht beim Kaffeekränzchen.

Muss man m.E. nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## feederbrassen

fishhawk schrieb:


> Muss man m.E. nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.


Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken .


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Muss man m.E. nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.



Sehe ich auch so und schon gar nicht persönlich werden nur weil jemandem die eigene Rolle nicht gefällt.
Das ist der Stimmung hier abträglich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Falsch, im Ükel sind wir ein Kaffeekränzchen


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

ich sehe das eher so:  Was sich liebt, das neckt sich.

Und wenn man aus Bayern stammt, wirkt die Wortwahl oft rauer als der Wortsinn.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich sehe das so......

Nordlichangler ist ein Tacklefetischist und Andal nicht.

Da kann man doch mit umgehen ohne den anderen anzupflaumen.


----------



## geomas

Bei Gelegenheit werd ich mal ein unverpixeltes Bild meiner häßlichsten Rolle posten, danach werden sämtliche Rollen ob ihrer Anmut gepriesen.


----------



## fishhawk

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so......
> 
> Nordlichangler ist ein Tacklefetischist und Andal nicht.
> 
> Da kann man doch mit umgehen ohne den anderen anzupflaumen.



Hallo,

hast schon recht.

Aber der Bayer setzt die Schwelle für  "Anpflaumen" meist wesentlich höher.

Mir wäre das z.B. beim Lesen gar nicht aufgefallen.

I


----------



## feederbrassen

Mir persönlich ist völlig wurscht was andere von meienm Tackle halten,wurde in einem anderen Thread hier als Plunder der 90 er bezeichnet.
Und nu ?
Deshalb kauf ich mir nichts neues ,ich liebe meinen teilweise in die Jahre gekommenen Kram.
Anders rum sucht man diese Qualität heute oft vergebens so wird dann anders herum ein Schuh draus.
Jeder so wie er halt mag.
Wo ich gerade dabei bin oute ich mich mal, ich habe zwei Ruten von Fox.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab auch Kram von Fox und noch von zig anderen und mir es auch wurscht wem das gefällt oder auch nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Finde auch das wir die tolle Grundatmosphäre hier nicht genug schätzen können und deren Flagge immer hochhalten sollten. Gegensätzliche Meinungen und Ansichten hin oder her.
Eckte mit meiner Haltung zur Madenfärbung in Verbindung mit C&R ja auch an, bei Manchem wohl zu sehr.
Laßt uns doch weiterhin genüsslich auf den Wogen einer angenehmen Atmosphäre segeln!


----------



## feederbrassen

rustaweli schrieb:


> Finde auch das wir die tolle Grundatmosphäre hier nicht genug schätzen können und deren Flagge immer hochhalten sollten. Gegensätzliche Meinungen und Ansichten hin oder her.
> Eckte mit meiner Haltung zur Madenfärbung in Verbindung mit C&R ja auch an, bei Manchem wohl zu sehr.
> Laßt uns doch weiterhin genüsslich auf den Wogen einer angenehmen Atmosphäre segeln!


Eben jeder so wie er mag.
Leben und Leben lassen.
Schön wenn jeder seine Vorlieben hat,anders herum fände ich furchtbar.


----------



## Andal

Habts es jetzt dann, b.z.w. wos jetzt!? 

Der Nordlichtangler lebt im Fränkischen. Also wird er von mir, einem Oberbayern, genau als ein Franke gewertet. Der hält das aus.  Außerdem... so weit kommts noch, dass mir irgendwer die Freude über ein neues Trumm fad macht!


----------



## Matrix85

Ich hab jede Menge Angelzeug, wie ihr bestimmt auch. 
Wenn ich was von einer Marke kaufe und die Qualität/ preis stimmt, dann kauft man gerne wieder von der Marke! 
Geht vielen genauso. 

Wenn ich die Zeit finde ans Wasser zu kommen, will ich das auch genießen. Es macht Freude wenn die neue 200€ Rute im Drill ihr schöne Aktion zeigt, auch wenn eine 30€ Cormoran den Fisch auch ans Ufer gebracht hätte. 

Von dem grundlosen Marken bashing halte ich nicht viel... 
Ich hatte mal schlechte Erfahrung mit Balzer gemacht, hab dann immer einen Bogen um die Marke gemacht. Letzten Sommer fischte ein Kollege die snakeskin Rute von Balzer, ich war überrascht wie geil das Teil ist. Und die neuen Rollen mit dem Release Clip scheinen auch nicht schlecht zu sein... 

Wer eine Marke nicht leiden kann, ok. Aber keine Geschichten verbreiten von wegen Blank Bruch usw... das ist doch Quark


----------



## Andal

Da sprichts du ein großes Wort gelassen aus. Mit Angelzeug ist es wie mit der BILD und McD. Keiner würde es je kaufen und konsumieren, aber bei beiden brummt es. 

Mir ist es grundsätzlich vollkommen egal, was draufsteht. Trotzdem zieht es mich zu Marken, die sich bei mir bewährt haben. Und andere Marken stossen mich aus den verschiedensten, oft sehr unobjektiven Gründen ab. Aber ich habs ja schon geschrieben. Wir sind nicht in Nordkorea. Wir haben die Freiheit und die Wahl.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal ganz nüchtern und sachlich:
> ...
> So und nun widmen wir uns bitte wieder unseren Kernthemen und bleiben friedvoll, so wie es sich für ein Mitglied unserer Bruderschaft auch gehört!


Danke, so passt das wieder! 

Ich war ja im Angesicht der sich ausbreitenden Ungläubigen, was den Olymp der Rollen und die Drillchancen betrifft, und im Eifer des Gefechtes, ein bischen sehr ausufernd unterwegs.


----------



## Andal

A bisserl Mittwinterkoller sei uns allen gegönnt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab mir gestern aus Hundekotbeuteln und Charly seiner warmen Wurst einen passablen Taschenwärmer "To-Go" gebaut.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern aus Hundekotbeuteln und Charly seiner warmen Wurst einen passablen Taschenwärmer "To-Go" gebaut.


Legst du die Wurst dann zu Hause auch auf die Heizung, so zwecks Wiedererweckung und erneuter Benutzung? Sonst wärs ja ewig schade um das Trümmerl!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Legst du die Wurst dann zu Hause auch auf die Heizung, so zwecks Wiedererweckung und erneuter Benutzung? Sonst wärs ja ewig schade um das Trümmerl!



Ich entsorge den Beutel vorbildlich beim Nachbarn im Garten. Da Charly eine Manufaktur bester Wurst ist, hab ich bei jedem Spaziergang Zugriff drauf. Eine ewiger Kreislauf von Wärme und Liebe.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich entsorge den Beutel vorbildlich beim Nachbarn im Garten.


Sehr gut. Ich finde es prima, dass du deinem Nachbarn so viel Wärme zukommen lässt.


----------



## yukonjack

könntet ihr das Thema bis nach dem Mittagessen ruhen lassen ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

yukonjack schrieb:


> könntet ihr das Thema bis nach dem Mittagessen ruhen lassen ?



Was gibt es denn? Doch nicht etwa Blut*wurst*?


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> könntet ihr das Thema bis nach dem Mittagessen ruhen lassen ?


Unsere hat einen 50cm spulwurm ausgeschieden- ich Frage mich ob Döbel und Waller...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unsere hat einen 50cm spulwurm ausgeschieden- ich Frage mich ob Döbel und Waller...



Erster Tag, als ich den Hund aus dem Tierheim hatte, kam dieses zuckersüße Wesen aus seinem After. In der Länge einer Spaghetti und ebenso farblich wie des Italieners liebstes Essen. Seit jenem Moment wusste ich, das ich nicht mit dem Hund spazieren gehe, sondern mit einer Gruppe.


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn? Doch nicht etwa Blut*wurst*?


Lecker Erbsensuppe mit Bockwurst(im Ganzen).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wurst im Darm ist doch nur Vorstufe von Wurst aus dem Darm.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kleingehackt in den eigenen Darm gesteckt werden ist in meinen Augen nicht wesentlich appetitlicher als Hundekacki


----------



## Andal

...und aus Hackepeter wird Kacke später.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Konnte eben 3 Taschenwärmer in unterschiedlichem Volumen bauen. Die kleinste Variante eignet sich auch für Kinder.


----------



## Tobias85

Gut, dass ich grad fertig war mit meinem Wurstbrot, bevor ich auf dieser Seite angekommen bin...Mahlzeit!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Was seid ihr denn für Weicheier.


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Konnte eben 3 Taschenwärmer in unterschiedlichem Volumen bauen. Die kleinste Variante eignet sich auch für Kinder.


PVA Beutel sollen sich dafür auch eignen...., hab ich gehört.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

yukonjack schrieb:


> PVA Beutel sollen sich dafür auch eignen...., hab ich gehört.



Nur in Verbindung mit Trockenfutter. Der sogenannte Staubschiss bringt aber nicht mehr die Temperatur!


----------



## hanzz

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur in Verbindung mit Trockenfutter. Der sogenannte Staubschiss bringt aber nicht mehr die Temperatur!


Also die Nahrung des Vierbeiners von heute dem Wetter von morgen anpassen??


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich grad fertig war mit meinem Wurstbrot, bevor ich auf dieser Seite angekommen bin...Mahlzeit!


Ich befürchte ja nur, dass wie sofort eben schon befürchtbar, dass irgendwie zu Anfüttern und so führen wird ....

Auf was die Hundekot-Tüten-Sammler alles so kommen ...


----------



## Xianeli

WTF


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich habe beim Kochen soeben festgestellt, das Makaronis das heiße Wasser vom Topfanfang wie ein Kanal zum anderen Ende leiten. Sie spucken heiße Wasserbälle wie ein Drache das Feuer. Soetwas konnte ich noch nie Beobachten!


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Kochen soeben festgestellt, das Makaronis das heiße Wasser vom Topfanfang wie ein Kanal zum anderen Ende leiten. Sie spucken heiße Wasserbälle wie ein Drache das Feuer. Soetwas konnte ich noch nie Beobachten!


ganz klarer Fall von Kapillarwirkung.


----------



## phirania

Aber zum anfüttern doch bestimmt der Burner...

Nur in Verbindung mit Trockenfutter. Der sogenannte Staubschiss bringt aber nicht mehr die Temperatur!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

yukonjack schrieb:


> ganz klarer Fall von Kapillarwirkung.



Ich habe die Makaroni gerade meinem Nährstoffhaushalt zugeführt. Ich war nach einem Teller sogar satt. Erstaunlicherweise esse ich in letzter Zeit weniger, es bleibt also endlich Geld für eine Wurmkur über!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Aber zum anfüttern doch bestimmt der Burner...
> 
> Nur in Verbindung mit Trockenfutter. Der sogenannte Staubschiss bringt aber nicht mehr die Temperatur!



Du alte Brassenrakete hast natürlich recht. Ein feiner, breiiger Kot könnte schöne Futterwolken auf Rotfedern erzeugen. Mehr Nachhaltigkeit würde in meinen Augen nicht gehen. Ich denke, zum Ende meiner Karriere als Blogger werde ich einen Bericht darüber verfassen.


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe die Makaroni gerade meinem Nährstoffhaushalt zugeführt. Ich war nach einem Teller sogar satt. Erstaunlicherweise esse ich in letzter Zeit weniger, es bleibt also endlich Geld für eine Wurmkur über!


Das bisschen was ich noch esse könnte ich eigentlich  auch trinken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das bisschen was ich noch esse könnte ich eigentlich  auch trinken.



Drei Bier sind auch eine Mahlzeit!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin gegen wurmkuren, sie sind fängiger wenn sie noch Leben und duften


----------



## yukonjack

bin mal kurz wech. JHV. Mal schauen ob es Schnittchen gibt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kaum ist man mal zwei Stunden am Wasser ................


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kaum ist man mal zwei Stunden am Wasser ................



Bei uns kommt das Wasser heute vom Himmel. Ich belästige lieber die Menschen auf FB und spamme im AB rum. Jetzt muss ich aber auch Schaffen. Einen Artikel über Curry schreiben (fantastisch simpel) und Posen/Stipper-Krams vorbereiten.

Vielleicht berichte ich zwischendurch noch von Würsten? Du hast schließlich nichts gefangen, ergo kommt auch nichts zum diskutieren.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei uns kommt das Wasser heute vom Himmel.


Hier auch,war mir aber schxx egal,ich geh ja nicht nackt raus.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast schließlich nichts gefangen, ergo kommt auch nichts zum diskutieren.


Ne gefangen habe ich nichts,war kutzschlusshandlung und nur mit der Spinne unterwegs.
Soll aber keine Endschulidigung fürs nichts fangen sein.


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist völlig wurscht was andere von meienm Tackle halten,wurde in einem anderen Thread hier als Plunder der 90 er bezeichnet.
> Und nu ?
> Deshalb kauf ich mir nichts neues ,ich liebe meinen teilweise in die Jahre gekommenen Kram.
> Anders rum sucht man diese Qualität heute oft vergebens so wird dann anders herum ein Schuh draus.
> Jeder so wie er halt mag.
> Wo ich gerade dabei bin oute ich mich mal, ich habe zwei Ruten von Fox.




Mit so neumodischen Zeugs brauchst Dich woanders garnicht sehen lassen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hier auch,war mir aber schxx egal,ich geh ja nicht nackt raus.



Ich schon.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich schon.


Bilder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bilder



Ich hab ja keine Ausrüstung dabei, manchmal nur einen Mantel.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ahhh einer von der Sorte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ahhh einer von der Sorte



So und nu Butter bei de Fische du Lausbub. Was hast du am Haken gehabt, außer Köder?! Hast du im Wind gesessen?!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So und nu Butter bei de Fische und Lausbub. Was hast du am Haken gehabt, außer Köder?! Hast du im Wind gesessen?!


Wie gesagt nur Spinnrute mit nem 5 Inch gummi und nur da wo der Wind nicht so draufgeballert hat.
Ich habe drei Spots intensiv mit verschiedener Köderführung beackeert und dann hatte ich genug frische Luft und Wasser von oben.
Heute halt eher mal Warmduscher .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wie gesagt nur Spinnrute mit nem 5 Inch gummi und nur da wo der Wind nicht so draufgeballert hat.
> Ich habe drei Spots intensiv mit verschiedener Köderführung beackeert und dann hatte ich genug frische Luft und Wasser von oben.
> Heute halt eher mal Warmduscher .



Iiiiiih, du warst ja Raubfischangeln. Da muss ich auf den Schreck erstmal den Mantel anziehen und mich an den Waldrand stellen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kopfkino is an.


----------



## Kochtopf

*Man kann auch ohne Pin Döbel fangen 
Man hat dann zwar keinen Stil mehr, aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel
*
Nach langer Durststrecke schaffte ich es heute Vormittag für zwei Stunden ans Wasser, begleitet wurde ich von einer Arbeitskollegin, der ich, da sie Junganglerin ist, auf Arbeit was vom Pferd bzw. Döbel erzählen könnte. Und nun musste ich liefern! Die Fulda stand dankenswerter Weise recht hoch und vorsichtshalber wurde die grässliche Bolo samt Pin und fertiger Bobbermontage eingepackt. Vor Ort peitschten Sturmböen die unwesentlich über dem Gefrierpunkt befindlichen Regen in unsere Gesichter, kurzentschlossen blieben Bolo und Pin zu Hause bzw im Auto und El Potto knüpfte durchgebunden ein groberes 16er Haken Pickerrig mit drei SSG Bleien und irgendeinem brüniertem Öhrhaken in größe 8 (leider sind die Haken durcheinander gekommen), meiner Kollegin empfahl ich eine relativ leichte Grundmontage (30gr wirbelblei auf anti Tangle Boom- man muss die Leute abholen wo sie stehen), als Köder standen Tulip, Brot, Weizen und Mais bereit, jedoch fischten wir nur die ersten beiden Köder. 



Also ging es auf die Pirsch, immer auf der Suche nach Struktur und beruhigten Stellen und nach ca. 20 Minuten knallte es an meiner geliebten Sarah Jane auf eine abartig große Brotflocke - heute mit einer günstigen Shimanski Statio und schwarzer 25er Schnur (auch Shimanski), die Bremse tat was sie tun sollte und gab krächzend Leine frei, Sarah Jane verbeugte sich artig und ich hatte alle Hände voll zu tun, den Lümmel vom Dickicht fern zu halten. Das war kein schlechter Fisch! Ich war mir recht schnell sicher einen Döbel dran zu haben, was der erste Blick auf den kopfschüttelnden und flankenden Fisch bestätigte, meine "Assistentin" reichte mir den Kescher und kurz darauf zappelte ein höchstkorpulenter (Bruder im Geischde!) Döbel in den Maschen. 
Das Fangfoto üben wir nochmal aber der Fisch hatte satte 49cm und zählt damit zu den größeren meiner Strecke, auch wenn ich zumindest einen deutlich größeren schon gefangen habe. Ich war voll des Jubels - widrige Bedingungen, eine Zeugin und dann mit Zielmethode den Zielfisch in guter Größe erwischt- und habe ich mich danach in erster Linie um das Projekt "Döbel für Kollegin" gekümmert. 
Sie fischte mit Tulip ohne Erfolg aber kaum hatte sie auf Brot umgesattelt fing sie ihren ersten Döbel - mit 44cm auch kein schlechter Fisch.
Da konnte ich es auch verschmerzen, zwei Bisse versemmelt zu haben (Brot und Tulip), mit klammen Händen und großer Freude im Herzen beendet wir den Angeltag, bei ihr gibt es heute Abend Fischfrikadellen, mein Fisch ist mir leider aus der Hand gefallen. Vielleicht sollte man das wissenschaftlich untersuchen, ich habe das Gefühl das mir jedes Jahr der erste Fisch durch die Lappen geht.
*

*


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Iiiiiih, du warst ja Raubfischangeln. Da muss ich auf den Schreck erstmal den Mantel anziehen und mich an den Waldrand stellen.



Aber bitte den Mantel geschlossen halten..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Alter ist die Fulda klein. Ich dachte das Dingens ist nen gutes Stück größer, auf dem Foto wirkt der Fluss ja richtig Niedlich. Uuuuund Petri zum Chuuuub!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alter ist die Fulda klein. Ich dachte das Dingens ist nen gutes Stück größer, auf dem Foto wirkt der Fluss ja richtig Niedlich. Uuuuund Petri zum Chuuuub!


Das sind da schon 30 bis 40 Meter, sieht auf dem Bild aber tatsächlich eher nach Lenne oder so aus


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sind da schon 30 bis 40 Meter, sieht auf dem Bild aber tatsächlich eher nach Lenne oder so aus


Hat was ,mir gefällts.


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri und an die Angelkollegin auch..
Bei meinem Besuch heute am Wasser ging garnichts,aber hauptsache frische Luft erhascht..


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Toller Bericht, danke dafür! Und schön, daß Du die Kollegin „anfixen” konntest. An einem Tag mit miesem Wetter ist man/frau ja doppelt glücklich über einen schönen Fang.


----------



## daci7

@Potto: Geile Sache und dickes Petri! Die Stimme hast du wohl im Sack


----------



## Tobias85

Schoner Bericht Topfi! 

Ich war heute eh unterwegs und kam quasi direkt an meiner Döbelstelle vom Dienstag(?) vorbei, also wurden die Angelsachen und die Leber direkt eingepackt und auf dem Heimweg gabs einen kleinen Stop. Der Wasserstand war mir hold und war etwas höher als beim letzten mal, so wurde der Geruch der blutigen Leber besser verteilt. Direkt an der Strömungskante hab ich heute aber die Feederrute statt der Picker gewählt, sonst hätte ich die Schnur ganz flach genau entlang der Strömungskante spannen müssen, quasi direkt am Hakenköder vorbei. Nach 10 Minuten kamen dann auch die ersten Zupfer und ich konnte bald einen 28er Döbel bewundern. Nach dem Auswerfen gabs nochmal kurze zaghafte Zupfer, beim Anschlag hatte ich dann aber einen Hänger des Todes. Komplettabriss der Montage sowie zunehmender Regen haben mich dann zum Heimweg veranlasst, zumal ich eh nicht soviel Zeit hatte heute. Aber meine Leber hat mich wieder nicht enttäuscht, das gefiel mir sehr! Vielleicht starte ich demnächst auch nochmal einen Versuch mit Tulip. Das hatte ich seinerzeit nur mitten in der Strömung angeboten, wo ich ja auch mit der Leber geschneidert habe. Da ist ne zweite Chance an de Kante ja durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Tobsen! Die ruhigeren Bereiche am Ufer sind derzeit Goldwert! Letzten Sommer vielleicht 20cm tief oder gar trocken, jetzt bestimmt 40-60cm. Hauptsache nicht in der Strömung. Mein Kanzler hat sich erneut als Pottjäger Nr.1 in Stellung gebracht


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *Man kann auch ohne Pin Döbel fangen
> *



Petri, alter Knabe,
und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht- toll das Du die Kollegin zum Fisch führen konntest, und dann gleich so ein schöner!
und @Tobias85 auch Dir ein herzliches Petri, Du hast scheint´s Deinen Spezialköder gefunden,
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Gerade ein wenig gestöbert:
Der Döbel ist ja auch einer meiner Lieblings Fischen.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjp1-7IzLHgAhVDmbQKHbAVAv0QFjAFegQICBAB&url=https://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/sonstiges/news-detailansicht/article/keine-pause-im-winter-dicke-doebel-mit-leber-fruehstuecksfleisch-und-co/&usg=AOvVaw3nv_iVmwkWRJaKHYFcifQe

Was hier allerdings fehlt,ich brate das Frühstücksfleisch vor dem Ansitz kurz an .
Dann hält es besser auf dem Haken und hat so auch mehr Aroma.
Allerdings,brate ich immer etwas mehr an .
Wenn das dann so lecker riecht aus der Pfanne.....braucht man schon etwas Selbstkontrolle...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...eischkoeder/&usg=AOvVaw0C1Pp739T1gR_byCQ5Ax2Q


----------



## Hering 58

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das bisschen was ich noch esse könnte ich eigentlich  auch trinken.[/QUOTE]
> Mümmelmann?


----------



## hanzz

Schöner Bericht Herr Kochtopf 
Petri
Plan geschmiedet, Plan aufgegangen auch ohne Pin. 
Echt fein, dass es bei euch beiden geklappt hat. 
Prima Sonntag


----------



## yukonjack

So, zurück von der JHV. Königskette abgeholt, Jahreswertung abgeschneidert, 6 Köpi und 3 Mümmelman im Schädel. Der Montag kann kommen.


----------



## Hering 58

yukonjack schrieb:


> So, zurück von der JHV. Königskette abgeholt, Jahreswertung abgeschneidert, 6 Köpi und 3 Mümmelman im Schädel. Der Montag kann kommen.


Bild währe nicht schlecht,für morgen alles gute.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gerade Fr. Topf mit leuchtenden Augen vom Fisch erzählt- ihre Reaktion: "Wo ist der Fisch?"

Also manchmal frage ich mich, wer von uns beiden nun der Kanisterkopf ist


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Gerade ein wenig gestöbert:
> Der Döbel ist ja auch einer meiner Lieblings Fischen.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjp1-7IzLHgAhVDmbQKHbAVAv0QFjAFegQICBAB&url=https://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/sonstiges/news-detailansicht/article/keine-pause-im-winter-dicke-doebel-mit-leber-fruehstuecksfleisch-und-co/&usg=AOvVaw3nv_iVmwkWRJaKHYFcifQe
> 
> Was hier allerdings fehlt,ich brate das Frühstücksfleisch vor dem Ansitz kurz an .
> Dann hält es besser auf dem Haken und hat so auch mehr Aroma.
> Allerdings,brate ich immer etwas mehr an .
> Wenn das dann so lecker riecht aus der Pfanne.....braucht man schon etwas Selbstkontrolle...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjp1-7IzLHgAhVDmbQKHbAVAv0QFjAHegQIABAB&url=http://www.angelstunde.de/fleischkoeder/&usg=AOvVaw0C1Pp739T1gR_byCQ5Ax2Q


Wir haben hier alle drei Wochen Diskussionen, wie man Frühstücksfleisch haltbarer gestalten kann. Man könnte fast sagen, dass Frühstücksfleisch die Zanderrute des Ükels ist


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade Fr. Topf mit leuchtenden Augen vom Fisch erzählt- ihre Reaktion: "Wo ist der Fisch?"
> 
> Also manchmal frage ich mich, wer von uns beiden nun der Kanisterkopf ist


Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern :-*


----------



## TobBok

Blöde Frage in den Raum geworfen: Wie bindet ihr eure Seitenarme? Schlaufe in die Schnur binden, diese dann aufschneiden oder direkt sowas wie nen Mundschnurknoten? 

lg TobBok


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> Blöde Frage in den Raum geworfen: Wie bindet ihr eure Seitenarme? Schlaufe in die Schnur binden, diese dann aufschneiden oder direkt sowas wie nen Mundschnurknoten?
> 
> lg TobBok



Für ein ganz einfaches festes Paternoster binde ich eine große (Länge nach Bedarf) Schlaufe mittels „Chirurgen-Schlaufen-Knoten” (= dreifacher Überhandknoten doppelter Schnur) und schneide die Schlaufe durch, etwa in 1Drittel + 2Drittel Teilung. Ans lange Ende kommt der Haken, ans kurze Ende ein paar SSG-Bleischrote.


----------



## Drillsucht69

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319896
> Anhang anzeigen 319895
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 319893
> 
> 
> Vom Wetter her hat es schon gepasst,nur ein wengig windig.



Petri ...
Bist Du mal endlich rausgekommen , kann man kaum glauben ???!!!
Ein wenig windig ist ja jammern auf hohen niveau, wenn ich dein Spiegelglates Wasser auf den Bildern sehe ...
Ich hatte 20-30cm hohe Wellen am Samstag und absolut keine Köderkontrolle, habe nach 20 min. aufgegeben...War aber mit der Spinne los...
War bei Euch kein Sturm oder liegt dein See irgendwie geschützt im Loch ???


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Blöde Frage in den Raum geworfen: Wie bindet ihr eure Seitenarme? Schlaufe in die Schnur binden, diese dann aufschneiden oder direkt sowas wie nen Mundschnurknoten?
> 
> lg TobBok


Soll der Seitenarm frei gleiten, oder fix sein, also ein typisches Paternoster?

Für Letzeres benütze ich gerne ein Stück gewachste Zahnseide, dass ich einfach per Stopperknoten an die Hauptschnur binde. Zahnseide deswegen, weil es bei Hängern die Bleischrote garantiert abzieht. Auch hält die ZS bei Bomben und Körben weniger, als die Hauptschnur. Man verliert nur den Senker und nicht den Fisch.
Für die Freigleiter gibt es die berüchtigten "grünen Nubsies" - Running Rig Kits von Korum - die sich aber auch aus Wirbeln und Perlen selber herstellen lassen.


----------



## Racklinger

Was bleibt einem übrig, wenn man nicht ans Wasser kann? Genau, man geht in den Keller und bastelt an den Angel Gerätschaften rum. Und die besten Einfälle kommen im Baumarkt. Halterung für den Angelschirm am Stuhl, Kosten keine 5 €, und es kann mir wurscht sein wie trocken der Boden ist oder die Steinpackung an der Donau


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Soll der Seitenarm frei gleiten, oder fix sein, also ein typisches Paternoster?
> 
> Für Letzeres benütze ich gerne ein Stück gewachste Zahnseide, dass ich einfach per Stopperknoten an die Hauptschnur binde. Zahnseide deswegen, weil es bei Hängern die Bleischrote garantiert abzieht. Auch hält die ZS bei Bomben und Körben weniger, als die Hauptschnur. Man verliert nur den Senker und nicht den Fisch.
> Für die Freigleiter gibt es die berüchtigten "grünen Nubsies" - Running Rig Kits von Korum - die sich aber auch aus Wirbeln und Perlen selber herstellen lassen.



Ich habe gestern durch Zufall das Thema ausgegraben, als ich beim Binden einer Schlaufe für die Stipprute durch Zufall anstatt nur das Schnurende zu clippen gleich die ganze Schlaufe aufgeschnitten habe. Dann saß ich davor und dachte mir: "HM. So baut man Seitenarme?" - deshalb die Frage.
Ich denke, dass ich falls ich mal zum pickern oder so komme, das Korb oder Gewicht einfach auf Hauptschnur laufen lasse - ging deshalb am ehesten um die Theorie.

Wann macht denn ein sich freibewegender Seitenarm mehr Sinn als ein Paternoster? (ich komm mir bei den Fragen als Anfänger echt dumm vor)


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und die besten Einfälle kommen im Baumarkt.


Am Klo. Die besten Ideen kommen auf dem Häusl. Da ist man ungestört und hat seine Ruhe. Wobei das bei Obi ja auch der Fall ist. Die sog. Fachverkäufer gehen einem dort auch nicht auf den Nerv - die sind ja dauerhaft unsichtbar.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Am Klo. Die besten Ideen kommen auf dem Häusl. Da ist man ungestört und hat seine Ruhe. Wobei das bei Obi ja auch der Fall ist. Die sog. Fachverkäufer gehen einem dort auch nicht auf den Nerv - die sind ja dauerhaft unsichtbar.



Wo finde ich diese magischen Bau-Markt Mitarbeiter, die einen in Ruhe lassen. Bei unserem Obi hier ist das eine absolute Seltenheit... *augenroll*


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> (ich komm mir bei den Fragen als Anfänger echt dumm vor)


Das musst du nicht! Ich habe keine Ahnung vom angeln mit Seitenarm aber hier im Ükel werden sie geholfen! Wir sind hier alle halbblind was die angelei angeht (außer der WAM) und helfen einander mit Rat und Tat weiter


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern durch Zufall das Thema ausgegraben, als ich beim Binden einer Schlaufe für die Stipprute durch Zufall anstatt nur das Schnurende zu clippen gleich die ganze Schlaufe aufgeschnitten habe. Dann saß ich davor und dachte mir: "HM. So baut man Seitenarme?" - deshalb die Frage.
> Ich denke, dass ich falls ich mal zum pickern oder so komme, das Korb oder Gewicht einfach auf Hauptschnur laufen lasse - ging deshalb am ehesten um die Theorie.
> 
> Wann macht denn ein sich freibewegender Seitenarm mehr Sinn als ein Paternoster? (ich komm mir bei den Fragen als Anfänger echt dumm vor)


Bei fixen Seitenarmen hast du, besonders, b.z.w. nur bei recht leichten und feinen Montagen, eine sehr direkt Bissanzeige. Allerdings nur so weit, wie der Seitenarm lang ist. Das reicht aber mehr als aus!

Für schwerere Bleie, oder Futterkörbe nimm lieber die frei gleitende Montage.

Und es ist absolut legitim zu fragen!


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Wo finde ich diese magischen Bau-Markt Mitarbeiter, die einen in Ruhe lassen. Bei unserem Obi hier ist das eine absolute Seltenheit... *augenroll*


Bemerkenswert, sobald ich eine Frage habe sind sie vergrämt. Ähnlich wie bei Saturn und Mediamarkt


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert, sobald ich eine Frage habe sind sie vergrämt. Ähnlich wie bei Saturn und Mediamarkt


In der Nähe vom Personaleingang postieren, *irgendwann* müssen Sie aufs Klo, und beim rauskommen gleich abfangen 
Aber nicht zu auffällig, sonst gehen Sie vorzeitig in die Pause oder Rauchen, wenn Sie dich bemerken. Ist wie beim Pirschangeln mit freier Leine


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Bei fixen Seitenarmen hast du, besonders, b.z.w. nur bei recht leichten und feinen Montagen, eine sehr direkt Bissanzeige. Allerdings nur so weit, wie der Seitenarm lang ist. Das reicht aber mehr als aus!
> 
> Für schwerere Bleie, oder Futterkörbe nimm lieber die frei gleitende Montage.
> 
> Und es ist absolut legitim zu fragen!



Könnte man so eine frei gleitende Montage nicht einfach aus einem Durchlaufwirbel + Schlaufenmontage mit entsprechender Schnur und dann dort das Blei/Futterkorb mit oder ohne Wirbel anbringen? Diese Durchlaufwirbel hab ich nämlich eine Packung da - eigtl als Posenadapter gedacht - aber man könnte die sicherlich auch für sowas einsetzen - simpler wirds nämlich glaube ich kaum ?

Ok. Also für nen fixen Seitenarm im Zweifel ne Schnur per (Grinner-)Stopper mit einbinden oder ne Schlaufe binden und aufschneiden, falls grade keine zweite Schnur zum einbinden vorhanden ist. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert, sobald ich eine Frage habe sind sie vergrämt. Ähnlich wie bei Saturn und Mediamarkt


Vllt ist das bei uns so ne neue Marketing-Strategie. Hilft bei mir null. Wenn ich was wissen will, komm ich schon zu denen. Das ist quasi: Wie versteck ich mich vorm Verkäufer?


----------



## Andal

Bei unseren Obis sind die Fachverkäufer wie große Standfische. Jeder sieht sie, aber sie bleiben unberührbar...!


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Könnte man so eine frei gleitende Montage nicht einfach aus einem Durchlaufwirbel + Schlaufenmontage mit entsprechender Schnur und dann dort das Blei/Futterkorb mit oder ohne Wirbel anbringen? Diese Durchlaufwirbel hab ich nämlich eine Packung da - eigtl als Posenadapter gedacht - aber man könnte die sicherlich auch für sowas einsetzen - simpler wirds nämlich glaube ich kaum ?
> 
> Ok. Also für nen fixen Seitenarm im Zweifel ne Schnur per (Grinner-)Stopper mit einbinden oder ne Schlaufe binden und aufschneiden, falls grade keine zweite Schnur zum einbinden vorhanden ist.
> 
> 
> Vllt ist das bei uns so ne neue Marketing-Strategie. Hilft bei mir null. Wenn ich was wissen will, komm ich schon zu denen. Das ist quasi: Wie versteck ich mich vorm Verkäufer?


Machen kannst du grundsätzlich alles, zu dem du Vertrauen hast und das dir Fische bringt. Darum gibt es ja auch so viele Montagemöglichkeiten. Sehr feine Montagen für den Picker stelle ich mir selber aus entsprechend feinen Wirbeln her. Wird es heftiger, benütze ich sehr gerne die Nubsies, weil sie eine sehr  verwickelungsfreies Werfen ermöglichen, super funktionieren und gut aussehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Vllt ist das bei uns so ne neue Marketing-Strategie. Hilft bei mir null. Wenn ich was wissen will, komm ich schon zu denen. Das ist quasi: Wie versteck ich mich vorm Verkäufer?


Die Beute wurde zum Jäger ^^


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Machen kannst du grundsätzlich alles, zu dem du Vertrauen hast und das dir Fische bringt. Darum gibt es ja auch so viele Montagemöglichkeiten. Sehr feine Montagen für den Picker stelle ich mir selber aus entsprechend feinen Wirbeln her. Wird es heftiger, benütze ich sehr gerne die Nubsies, weil sie eine sehr  verwickelungsfreies Werfen ermöglichen, super funktionieren und gut aussehen.


Welche Wirbel verwendest zum Selbstbau? Feine einfache Tönnchenwirbel? Oder ist das eine spezielle Wirbel-Art?


----------



## Andal

Ganz normale Tönnchenwirbel. Meine sind die 0815 von Mika aus dem Promo Pack. Die müssen für alles herhalten. Sind Gr. 8 und dann noch sehr feine, 12er, für die fitzeligeren Montagen. Ich betreibe da wenig Aufwand, weil es es so tut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Man kann auch alles überkomplizieren 

Mal ne ganz grundsätzliche Frage: meine Meiho Box hat sich als untauglich erwiesen, meine Haken getrennt zu halten und zu transportieren. Kann mir wer eine Box empfehlen für alles von VMC Aalkrampen Größe 2 bis Drennan Specialist in 14?
Es macht nichts wenn sie preiswert ist


----------



## Andal

Ich hab eine hundsordinäre Box aus dem Lidl Taschenset. Da bleibt eigentlich alles, wo es bleiben soll. Ich würde einfach was bei Ebay ordern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe tausend NGT Bitboxen, die sich eigentlich anbieten würden aber bei Männerhaken klein beigeben.
Am coolsten wäre es, wenn man gleich Platz hätte, einen Zettel mit Hakenname und größe problemlos anzubringen, erleichtert das nachordern


----------



## gründler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles überkomplizieren
> 
> Mal ne ganz grundsätzliche Frage: meine Meiho Box hat sich als untauglich erwiesen, meine Haken getrennt zu halten und zu transportieren. Kann mir wer eine Box empfehlen für alles von VMC Aalkrampen Größe 2 bis Drennan Specialist in 14?
> Es macht nichts wenn sie preiswert ist


#
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelhakenb...irbel-Angelbox-Fliegen-Zubehoer-/112623902211


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke Gründler, aber ich finde die Dinger scheusslich (und zerbrechlich)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe tausend NGT Bitboxen, die sich eigentlich anbieten würden aber bei Männerhaken klein beigeben.
> Am coolsten wäre es, wenn man gleich Platz hätte, einen Zettel mit Hakenname und größe problemlos anzubringen, erleichtert das nachordern


Beschriftungsdrucker von Brother und kleine Magneten in die Box kleben....


----------



## geomas

Ich lasse die Haken im Briefchen und die Briefchen kommen in ne Box. 
Die Gefahr, daß lose Haken sich bei einer ungeschickten Bewegung aus der geöffneten Box in der Landschaft verteilen, ist angesichts meiner Körperbeherrschung einfach zu groß.

Hab noch ne kleine Magnet-Hakenbox aus einem Korum-Set, da hab ich ne Auswahl Kamasan B911er Eisen drin, ist für mich aber ein Auslaufmodell. Und ein 2er Aalgaff würde da auch nicht reinpassen.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles überkomplizieren
> 
> Mal ne ganz grundsätzliche Frage: meine Meiho Box hat sich als untauglich erwiesen, meine Haken getrennt zu halten und zu transportieren. Kann mir wer eine Box empfehlen für alles von VMC Aalkrampen Größe 2 bis Drennan Specialist in 14?
> Es macht nichts wenn sie preiswert ist


Meinst du für lose Haken oder für gebundene?


----------



## Kochtopf

Lose Haken, werde zunehmend zum "selberdreher". Für fertig gebundene habe ich ein Mäppchen von Cormoran. Das ist manchmal etwas fummelig, aber funktional. Aber da ich zunehmend durchbinde und gefallen am Hakenbinden habe schleppe ich auch mehr Haken mit


----------



## Racklinger

Aso, bin auch vor zwei Jahren zum selbstbinden übergegangen, nachdem mir zweimal hintereinander beim drillen das Vorfach *Ping* gemacht hat am Haken. Hab die losen Haken in den Kunststoffbriefchen gelassen und ausreichend vorgebunden daheim. Will ja schließlich am Wasser angeln und nicht ständig Knoten binden


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich binde immer direkt am Wasser, ich weiss ja dahoam nicht was ich für Bedingungen vorfinde. Und die zwei Vorfächer die ich in der Regel brauche fressen nicht Allzuviel zeit


----------



## Racklinger

Soviel verschiedene Vorfächer brauch ich auch nicht. Entweder 0,12er oder 0,16er Stärke je nach Hauptschnur, dann 12er, 14er, 18er und 20er Haken und dann noch Vorfachlänge 15 cm, 30cm zum Posenangeln und Pickern und dann noch 80 cm zum Feedern. Für mich als Grobmotoriker ist es halt einfacher, daheim in Ruhe ohne Wind die Knoten zu binden


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lose Haken, werde zunehmend zum "selberdreher". Für fertig gebundene habe ich ein Mäppchen von Cormoran. Das ist manchmal etwas fummelig, aber funktional.


Gute Entscheidung , das ist eine notwendige Voraussetzung für mehr Spaß mit Fisch. Außerdem spart es einige Kohle beim Schnellverschleißteil Haken im Großpack.
Cormoran scheint einer der wenigen Hersteller für solche wichtige Sachen zu sein; ist schon witzig wo sich die guten Sachen anreichern. 



Racklinger schrieb:


> Für mich als Grobmotoriker ist es halt einfacher, daheim in Ruhe ohne Wind die Knoten zu binden


Das zuhause hat noch einen weiteren unschlagbaren Vorteil, neben der unbestreitbar oberwichtigen Zeitersparnis beim Kampfeinsatz am Wasser:

Man kann auch in Ruhe testen, ein Mindestbelastungstest (Federwaage oder Normgewicht) ist bei mir Pflicht. Aufbauend natürlich auf vorherigen Messreihen, was der Knoten sicher tragen muss.
Und wenn die Knotenwindungen oder -drehwinkel heute schlecht liegen, dann wird eben ganz in Ruhe solange probiert, bis es wieder stimmt.  
Und dann stimmt das auch beim Überraschungsfisch.


In einen Großangelurlaub nehme ich auch alles zum Tüdeln reichlich mit. Aber für den Trip ans bekannte Wasser weiß ich ja, was nützlich im Einsatz ist. 
Da ist schon das Tüdeln einiger neuer Hakenkreationen eine innige meditative Vorbereitung.


----------



## PirschHirsch

geomas schrieb:


> Ich lasse die Haken im Briefchen und die Briefchen kommen in ne Box.
> Die Gefahr, daß lose Haken sich bei einer ungeschickten Bewegung aus der geöffneten Box in der Landschaft verteilen, ist angesichts meiner Körperbeherrschung einfach zu groß.



Bei mir auch so - bin ebenfalls Selbstbinder mit Streu-Neigung.

Ich lasse die Haken darum stets in den OVPs und habe diese wiederum in einer billigstmöglichen Klettverschluss-Vorfachmappe mit einzeln verschließbaren Beuteln (größerformatig als Varianten für vorgebundene Fertig-Vorfach-Päckchen, da eigentlich für Stahlvorfächer gedacht) untergebracht.

Da bekommt man dann quasi ne ganze Hakensammlung plus diverse Wirbel-OVPs rein - und das unabhängig von der jeweiligen Haken-/Wirbel-OVP-Größe (= frisst auch vergleichsweise längere OVP-Päckchen ohne allzuviel Stress-Stopfen).

Das Ding kann einem dann aufgeklettet runterfallen, wie es will - im Vergleich zu ner Box mit "Gesamtdeckel" können da keine OVPs auf einmal raussegeln. Und ist auch sehr transportfreundlich sowie sehr günstig anschaffbar.


----------



## phirania

OhOh das Thema Hakenbinden ist für mich immer ein Grausliges Anliegen,dem ich sehr schnell entsage.....
So viel Beruhigungstabletten habe ich garnicht in meiner Hausapotheke ,um einen Angeltag damit zu übeleben


----------



## Racklinger

Im Moment könnte ich Askari lynchen. Hab grad angerufen wegen bestelltem Kescher, weil ja laut Webseite Lieferzeit 3-10 Tage. Freundliche Dame am Telefon " Ja, nee Lieferzeit haben wir grad 4-12 Wochen!!! bei diesem Artikel  
Wenn ich Glück habe, ist er zum Start der Angelsaison da, na mal gucken....


----------



## Andal

Für die ganze Bastlerei am Wasser ist ein Schaaber ideal. Entweder das Original aus Südtirol, oder so ein Handtuch mit Gürtel von Drennan, wie man es knapp auf dem Bild sieht. Das Bild ist übrigens 6 Jahre alt. Mittlerweile habe ich fast "einen Menschen" weniger auf der Waage.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lose Haken, werde zunehmend zum "selberdreher". (..) Aber da ich zunehmend durchbinde und gefallen am Hakenbinden habe schleppe ich auch mehr Haken mit



Salaam alaikum,
wie Du weisst gehe ich ja genaus vor. Hier hatte ich mal meine Haken-Vorfachlösung gepostet:
Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler

Das Hakenkästchen ist tadellos-besonders der kleine Riegel der es am Aufgehen hindert. den Typ gibt's von verschiedenen Vertreibern auch mit anderer Innenaufteilung (Größere Fächer für größere Haken). Einige Versionen haben auch Magnetfolie- Ich glaube die werden alle in der gleichen Fabrik hergestellt.

Wobei: Die meisten Haken werden ja jetzt in diesen robusten, kleinen Weichplastiktaschen mit Lasche geliefert. Und da hat man ja immer ein paar leere von, in die man die Raschelreisstütchenaalkrampen umfüllen kann. Dann kann man einfach die Hakentäschen in ein schönes Blechschächtelchen oder so geben, hat man auch eine kleine, wohlgeordnete Hakensammlung fürs Ufer. EDIT- So wie schon von Geomas beschrieben, oder die famose Etuivariante von Pirschhirsch
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei mir auch so - bin ebenfalls Selbstbinder mit Streu-Neigung.
> 
> Ich lasse die Haken darum stets in den OVPs und habe diese wiederum in einer billigstmöglichen Klettverschluss-Vorfachmappe mit einzeln verschließbaren Beuteln (größerformatig als Varianten für vorgebundene Fertig-Vorfach-Päckchen, da eigentlich für Stahlvorfächer gedacht) untergebracht.
> 
> Da bekommt man dann quasi ne ganze Hakensammlung plus diverse Wirbel-OVPs rein - und das unabhängig von der jeweiligen Haken-/Wirbel-OVP-Größe (= frisst auch vergleichsweise längere OVP-Päckchen ohne allzuviel Stress-Stopfen).
> 
> Das Ding kann einem dann aufgeklettet runterfallen, wie es will - im Vergleich zu ner Box mit "Gesamtdeckel" können da keine OVPs auf einmal raussegeln. Und ist auch sehr transportfreundlich sowie sehr günstig anschaffbar.


Oh weiser PirschHirsch - das war gerade eine Offenbarung, danke! Ich werde das was vorhanden ist verbrauchen und dann das Mäppchen für OVPs nutzen, da ich nur 6-8 Hakenmodelle nutze dürfte ich dann auch genug Platz für die Vorfachspulen (14, 20 und 30) haben. Manchmal ist es wie vernagelt


----------



## Andal

Jedenfalls fürs Hausgewässer Rhein bin beinahe so weit, dass alles notwendige in den Westen-, oder Jackentaschen Platz findet und Taschen und Boxen weitestgehend zu Hause bleiben können.


----------



## PirschHirsch

@ Kochtopf:

Exakt, sooooo viele Haken habe ich nun auch wieder nicht - darum sind da auch noch paar Vorfachspulen (25 m von Stroft), paar kleine Grundbleie (max. 10-g-Birnen), Ledger-Stop-Päckchen, Gummiperlen etc. mit drin.

Genauer gesagt bekomme ich meinen gesamten Döbel- und Schleienkleinteilekram jeweils auf einmal in so einem Ding unter (bis auf meine große runde Dinsmore-Schrot-Box, die ist extra). Bin da jeweils zwecks Erhalt der "Latschbarkeit" beim Stellenwechsel sehr minimalistisch unterwegs.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es wie vernagelt



Kenne ich nur zu gut von mir selbst. Man hirnt rum und sieht bisweilen das Aller-Offensichtlichste nicht. Das ist menschlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Salaam alaikum,
> wie Du weisst gehe ich ja genaus vor. Hier hatte ich mal meine Haken-Vorfachlösung gepostet:
> Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler


Ich wusste doch dass es sowas schonmal gab! Merci vielmals!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Für die ganze Bastlerei am Wasser ist ein Schaaber ideal. Entweder das *Original aus Südtirol*, oder so ein Handtuch


Du meinst diese Kleidungsstücke hier:
https://www.suedtirol-tirol.com/media/der-blaue-schurz,54118876.jpg

Und hau' dir mehr Fisch hinter die Kiemen  , 
aber bloß nicht aus dem Rhein oder dergleichen, und nicht aus Fischmast.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du meinst diese Kleidungsstücke hier:
> https://www.suedtirol-tirol.com/media/der-blaue-schurz,54118876.jpg
> 
> Und hau' dir mehr Fisch hinter die Kiemen  ,
> aber bloß nicht aus dem Rhein oder dergleichen, und nicht aus Fischmast.


Genau. Aber richtig getragen. Den einen Schürzenzipfel nach oben eingeschlagen...


----------



## geomas

...noch mal zum Thema Boxen:
Hier https://anglerboard.de/index.php?th...friedfischangler.331698/page-358#post-4826264
hab ich die Lösung vorgestellt, die sich als recht praktisch erwiesen hat.

Eigentlich brauch ich für die ganz leichte Grundangelei nur ein winziges Behältnis für ein paar SSG-Bleischrote sowie ein paar kleine „Bombs” von 3,5 bis 10 Gramm. 
Dazu drei Briefchen mit losen Haken.
Hatte mal ne Phase, da hab ich wochenlang nur mit festem Paternoster mit 2 oder 3 SSG-Bleischroten sowie Drennan-Sweetcorn der Größen 12 oder 14 geangelt.
Einfacher gehts kaum.


----------



## Andal

Ja recht viel mehr braucht es ja im Prinzip auch nicht. Man lässt sich nur immer gerne dazu verleiten, sich selber den Packesel zu spielen - und einzukaufen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn nur diese ewige Neugier nicht wäre 
Kommt immer wieder was, was man noch nicht kennt, echt interessant klingt.
Und die meiste Zeit hat man dann zu tun, sich zu erklären, dass man das ja eigentlich nicht braucht. Man braucht es im Prinzip nicht. Aber ...

Sowas wie zuviel mit ans Wasser zu schleppen ist ja schon wieder eine einfache Entscheidbarkeit.
Oder ich habe die Rute schon 3mal, dann ist auch das Sonderangebot oder der neue Anwendungsfall schnell aus dem Sinn.
Aber wer kann den neuesten Häkchen in einer klitzekleine Box widerstehen, die noch vielmals besser piercen werden und quasi unsichtbar sind.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...noch mal zum Thema Boxen:
> Hier https://anglerboard.de/index.php?th...friedfischangler.331698/page-358#post-4826264
> hab ich die Lösung vorgestellt, die sich als recht praktisch erwiesen hat.


Cool,
ich find diese Klappboxen wie die rechte sehr gut, die hab ich als kleinere Version als Nübsie/Lamettabox in der Weste.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ja recht viel mehr braucht es ja im Prinzip auch nicht. Man lässt sich nur immer gerne dazu verleiten, sich selber den Packesel zu spielen - und einzukaufen!



Vor etwa 35 Jahren hab den gesamten Angel-Kleinkram meines Großvaters geerbt. Paßte alles in eine Zigarrenkiste: 1 Heintzblinker, 2 Effzettblinker, ein Spinner, etwas Wickelblei, lose Haken, ein paar lose Lochbleie und drei Korkposen. Die Schnur war ja schon an der Angel oder auf der Rolle.


edit: ich erinnere mich leider nicht mehr, ob mein Großvater die besagte Zigarrenkiste mit ans Wasser genommen hat. Das letzte Mal, als ich mit ihm zusammen angeln war, hatten wir beide nur jeweils eine vormontierte Bambusstippe mit. Als Köder Omas ganz frischen Streuselkuchen. Damit liefs aber nicht. Ein Nachbar hat uns dann ultraquirlige Mistwürmer gegeben, damit hatten wir dann Erfolg (= handlange Plötz). War mitten im Winter an einem Nebenfluß der Elde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Unglaublich mit den 4 Kunstködern. Da würde ich mich ja nichtmal ein einziges Wochenende mit der Spinne lostrauen ...

Stippausrüstung für einen bestimmten bekannten Fluss passt schon eher alles in eine Zigarrenkiste.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ...noch mal zum Thema Boxen:
> Hier https://anglerboard.de/index.php?th...friedfischangler.331698/page-358#post-4826264
> hab ich die Lösung vorgestellt, die sich als recht praktisch erwiesen hat.
> 
> Eigentlich brauch ich für die ganz leichte Grundangelei nur ein winziges Behältnis für ein paar SSG-Bleischrote sowie ein paar kleine „Bombs” von 3,5 bis 10 Gramm.
> Dazu drei Briefchen mit losen Haken.
> Hatte mal ne Phase, da hab ich wochenlang nur mit festem Paternoster mit 2 oder 3 SSG-Bleischroten sowie Drennan-Sweetcorn der Größen 12 oder 14 geangelt.
> Einfacher gehts kaum.


Da fällt mir ein dass mir deine liebevoll gezeichneten Berichte und deine poetischen Bilder fehlen.

Gibt es eigentlich eine günstige Quelle für Bombs?


----------



## Andal

Mit die geilste Fischerei habe ich Anfang der 80er am Roten Meer erlebt. Handleine mit Haken und direkt aus dem Wasser auf den Holzfeuergrill.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man so wie Chris Yates, sNsg, unterwegs ist, wenn der Teekessel und die Flasche Wein mehr Platz benötigt, wie das Angelzeug, wenn das Fahrrad das älteste Familienmitglied ist, dann ist man der Perfektion des Minimalismus praktisch am nächsten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das Problem mit den ausreichenden Futtervorräten (1L Thermosflasche und so) für einen langen Angeltag habe ich auch immer , wenn mein eigentlich recht geräumiger Rucksack schon mit vielen Boxen voll ist.
Lösung ist dann meist die altbewährte abgeschrabbelte Schlepptasche rein für das Nicht-Tackle, auch Kamera und dergleichen muss mit, aber man hat schon wieder ordentlich was mehr auf der Schulter.


----------



## geomas

@ Kochtopf: Stichwort Bombs: bei ebay findet man relativ günstige Angebote. Suchbegriff "Dinsmores bombs" und Suche auf Europa ausweiten. 
Ist allerdings mühsam, sich mit den unterschiedlichen Versandbedingungen auseinanderzusetzen. Und da ist Obacht geboten.


----------



## Andal

Als Maxima für diese Saison habe ich mir zum einen meine nicht sehr üppige Seatbox nebst Feederarm, oder meinen alten Bw-Rucksack verordnet. Rute, Kescher und Bankstick in der einen Hand, die andere frei. Wenigstens in der Theorie klappt das. 330 m zum Fluss und dann je ein paar hundert Meter fallweise links, oder rechts... das muss doch klappen. Die Spots sind jedenfalls bereits wohl ausgespäht und haben sich schon als ergiebig erwiesen. Mehr möchte ich nicht machen, mal von ein paar Ausflügen abgesehen.

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass St. Petrus mit den Bescheidenen ist!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Daumendrück, 2019 wird wieder besser, mit der Hitze 2018 war das ja auch kein Spaß mit dem Rumlaufen.
Ich habe allermeist im Schatten gesessen -- bis ich einen dignostizierten leichten Vitamin-D also Sonnenmangel hatte. 

Ich denke, notfalls ist ein großer/größerer Rucksack noch das beste, also erträglichste.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich war gestern für meine Verhältnisse UL unnerwäjens. Rute, klappkescher, umhängetasche (wovon 3/4 hätten daheim bleiben können) zumindest für ein paar Stunden Wanderangeln ist das wirklich angenehm, aber bei einem zünftigen ansitz würden Nubbsies, die anderen Anglern (und tlw auch mir) über ihren Verwendungszweck  Rätsel aufgeben fehlen und damit die Flußgötter erzürnen.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> ...noch mal zum Thema Boxen:
> Hier https://anglerboard.de/index.php?th...friedfischangler.331698/page-358#post-4826264
> hab ich die Lösung vorgestellt, die sich als recht praktisch erwiesen hat.
> 
> Eigentlich brauch ich für die ganz leichte Grundangelei nur ein winziges Behältnis für ein paar SSG-Bleischrote sowie ein paar kleine „Bombs” von 3,5 bis 10 Gramm.
> Dazu drei Briefchen mit losen Haken.
> Hatte mal ne Phase, da hab ich wochenlang nur mit festem Paternoster mit 2 oder 3 SSG-Bleischroten sowie Drennan-Sweetcorn der Größen 12 oder 14 geangelt.
> Einfacher gehts kaum.


Hi Geomas ,guck mal bei Mika,der hat so etwas für nen Appel und nen Ei.
Hab mir da selber welche bestellt gehabt.
Für das kleinzeug was man halt so braucht,Wirbel usw.
Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## TobBok

Werde mir über kurz oder lang auch mal so ein paar Kleinteile-Boxen holen.
Leider hab ich damals den Fehler gemacht und alle meine Kleinteile (alles außer Einzelhaken, also Karabiner und Wirbel) aus den Tüten zu nehme und ohne Beschriftung in solche Boxen zu kippen, sodass ich jetzt schwierigkeiten hätte, für bestimmte Angelbetätigungen einzelne Boxen zu organisieren. Wenn ihr eine Box hättet, in die ihr zur losen Aufbewahrung alle eure Wirbel gekippt hättet, würdet ihr diese lose Box mit Krimskrams in allen Größeneinfach mitnehmen zum Angeln oder würdet ihr euch kleinere Transportboxen besorgen, wo man bei Bedarf aus dieser Krimskrams-Box Einzelteile einfüllen kann? (könnte mich jetzt schon drüber aufregen dass ich damals die Tüten alle aufgerissen und ohne Beschriftung umgefüllt habe <.<=


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war heute nochmal kurz los, diesmal am etwas kleineren Hausbach, aber wieder auf Döbel. Bisschen zaghaft gezuppelt hat es, weil mir die kleinen Döbel die ganze Zeit an der Leber geknabbert haben, ein ca 20er ging auch an Land, sonst war nichts viel. De andere Bach ist deutlich ergiebiger gewesen, da möchte ich die Tage nochmal Strecke machen und Gumpen abfischen. Und ich muss mir noch überlegen, wie ich die kleinen vom haken fernhalten kann, ich will mich auf dem Weg zu den 50ern ja nicht erst durch 300 Zwerge durchangeln müssen...  Das ist der einzige nachteil, den ich an der Leber grade sehen, hab aber auch schon Lösungsansätze im Kopf.

So paar kleine Boxen bräuchte ich auch eigentlich mal. Ich such mir vor dem Angeln immer alles (möglicherweise) benötigte zusammen, Nubbsies kommen in eine kleine Tupperbox, der Rest lose in die Tasche. Aber auf Dauer ist das auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So paar kleine Boxen bräuchte ich auch eigentlich mal. Ich such mir vor dem Angeln immer alles (möglicherweise) benötigte zusammen, Nubbsies kommen in eine kleine Tupperbox, der Rest lose in die Tasche. Aber auf Dauer ist das auch nicht das Wahre.


Ich glaube beim Spinnangeln macht das durchaus Sinn - so eine generelle Box zu haben, wo man alles drin hat - und je nach Zielfisch kann man dann umpacken, aber grade jetzt wo ich über die Kleinteile nachdenke, wäre das vllt sinnvoll. Dann spart man sich die sperrigen Boxen.

@feederbrassen - könntest du die boxen, die du meinst mal unauffällig verlinken?


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine Box hättet, in die ihr zur losen Aufbewahrung alle eure Wirbel gekippt hättet, würdet ihr diese lose Box mit Krimskrams in allen Größeneinfach mitnehmen zum Angeln oder würdet ihr euch kleinere Transportboxen besorgen, wo man bei Bedarf aus dieser Krimskrams-Box Einzelteile einfüllen kann?



Siehe mein Beitrag von eben  Ich werde mir wohl z.B. eine kleine Box fürs leichte Grundangeln packen etc., wo dann alles in kleinen Größen drin ist. Dann muss ich vorm Angel nur noch die Box schnappen und nicht erst überlegen, was ich brauche, sortieren, später wieder zurücksortieren...dieses System geht mir langsam auf den Geist.


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich glaube beim Spinnangeln macht das durchaus Sinn - so eine generelle Box zu haben, wo man alles drin hat - und je nach Zielfisch kann man dann umpacken, aber grade jetzt wo ich über die Kleinteile nachdenke, wäre das vllt sinnvoll. Dann spart man sich die sperrigen Boxen.
> 
> @feederbrassen - könntest du die boxen, die du meinst mal unauffällig verlinken?



Sperrig müssen die ja garnicht sein. Zum feinen Grndangeln drei verschiedene Wirbelbleie, ev paar grobe Schrote, kleine Wirbel und Haken, das wars doch. Ggf. noch Perlen als Knotenschutz oder Stopper - das passt tatsächlich alles in eine Zigarenschachtel oder sogar noch kleiner.


----------



## feederbrassen

@TobBok und @geomas, sowas meine ich 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Für Wirbel, Stopperperlen usw .
Ich glaube 1,50€bei Mika Products


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sperrig müssen die ja garnicht sein. Zum feinen Grndangeln drei verschiedene Wirbelbleie, ev paar grobe Schrote, kleine Wirbel und Haken, das wars doch. Ggf. noch Perlen als Knotenschutz oder Stopper - das passt tatsächlich alles in eine Zigarenschachtel oder sogar noch kleiner.


Hab schon überlegt, ob ich Samstag-Morgen nicht einfach mal nach Hannover zu askari tigere und gucke, ob ich dort was finde, dass für den Einsatzzweck genutzt werden kann. So wie das hier als Beispiel.
@feederbrassen - danke. ich glaube so etwas ähnliches nutze ich jetzt schon um die Sachen einheitlich nach Einsatzzweck vorzuhalten (also in sowas habe ich unterschiedliche Wirbel ohne Verpackung abgefüllt) - dann werde ich mir sowas nochmal suchen und dann explizit raussuchen als "Box bestückt mit Sachen, so dass das Angeln sofort losgehen kann".


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe eine Montagebox, da sind Wirbel, Perlen, noknots und snaps drin. Da ich fast nur profiblinker Wirbel etc nehme reichen mir zwei Größen da die Tragfähigkeit immer für alles ausreicht.  Dazu die missglückte hakenbox und Kleinkram in der Kippe und ich bin fertig


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Dann spart man sich die sperrigen Boxen.


Also für Kleinteile und einen begrenzten Tagesvorrat sind Boxen eigentlich alle viel zu groß.
Bzw. es reicht eben eine (1!) ganz einfache davon, wo ich alle Kleinteilchen eingetütet reintue.

Das ist dann sogar weniger als eine Zigarrenkiste (vgl. geomas' sein Opa) 
Aber Posen z.B. brauchen ein sehr stabiles Extrakistchen.


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also für Kleinteile und einen begrenzten Tagesvorrat sind Boxen eigentlich alle viel zu groß.
> Bzw. es reicht eben eine (1!) ganz einfache davon, wo ich alle Kleinteilchen eingetütet reintue.


Ja und weil ich meine leider damals in aller Freude nach der bestandenen Prüfung ausgetütet hatte, werd ich mir wohl eine kleine einzelne Box nochmal auf den Schrank legen, in den ich nach Bedarf verbrauchsteile für meine Angelstints einpacke. So dürften dann über die dauer auch die anderen Kleinteileboxen frei werden und ich kann die in Zukunft effektiver nutzen.


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt, ob ich Samstag-Morgen nicht einfach mal nach Hannover zu askari tigere und gucke, ob ich dort was finde, dass für den Einsatzzweck genutzt werden kann. So wie das hier als Beispiel.
> @feederbrassen - danke. ich glaube so etwas ähnliches nutze ich jetzt schon um die Sachen einheitlich nach Einsatzzweck vorzuhalten (also in sowas habe ich unterschiedliche Wirbel ohne Verpackung abgefüllt) - dann werde ich mir sowas nochmal suchen und dann explizit raussuchen als "Box bestückt mit Sachen, so dass das Angeln sofort losgehen kann".


Ich war die ständige hin und her umreumerei einfach irgendwann leid. 
Jetzt hab ich das was ich für das Stippen feedern brauche für sich und den Kleinkram für Raubfisch und das schwerere Karpfenfischen schön für sich. 
Dann bin ich auch nicht irgendwann am Wasser und guck dumm aus der Wäsche weil ich irgendetwas vergessen habe


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gute Lösungen alle beide!
So ähnlich mache ich das auch, vor allem bleibt bei mir jetzt auch noch alles im zugehörigen Gewässerrucksack.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gute Lösungen alle beide!
> So ähnlich mache ich das auch, vor allem bleibt bei mir jetzt auch noch alles im zugehörigen Gewässerrucksack.


Bei mir ist es halt die Feeder Station und ne Kiepe. 
Kommt auf das gleiche raus


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich war die ständige hin und her umreumerei einfach irgendwann leid.
> Jetzt hab ich das was ich für das Stippen feedern brauche für sich und den Kleinkram für Raubfisch und das schwerere Karpfenfischen schön für sich.
> Dann bin ich auch nicht irgendwann am Wasser und guck dumm aus der Wäsche weil ich irgendetwas vergessen habe


Ja. Das dürfte dann nämlich mein Problem werden. Ich hab quasi alle Wirbelgrößen von "für feines Ükeln" bis hin zu "Karpfenwirbel" (alles irgendwelche Weihnachts-Dinge) in eine Box getan ohne weiter drüber nachzudenken. Gebrauchte aber noch einsatzfähige Bleie lagere ich seperat, in einer alten Box für Strickerei-Zubehör, weil man mMn sowas wie nen Birnenblei mal eben da rauspicken kann - die Gedanken hab ich mir bei Wirbeln und Karabinern leider nicht gemacht. (ich kann ja mal die bilder aus meiner Tackle-Stube posten, wenn ihr wollt)



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gute Lösungen alle beide!
> So ähnlich mache ich das auch, vor allem bleibt bei mir jetzt auch noch alles im zugehörigen Gewässerrucksack.


Habe auch Rucksäcke, sogar mit Tackle Boxen gestückt, aber momentan sind die quasi nicht in Benutzung, weil ich ja eigtl nur zum stippen gehe und die davor benötigten Gegenstände krieg ich quasi wirklich in meine Jackentasche.
Plan war es zuhause zb eine Box zu haben in der ich alle möglichen Futterkörbe aufbewahre und dann einen Rucksack fürs Feeder-Fischen anzulegen, in dem ich nur die Futterkörbe austausche usw.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich habe mir alles separat aufgeteilt.
Den Fehler hab ich einmal gemacht und irgendwann weißt du nicht mehr was ist was.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich unterscheide nur grob zwischen "Räuber mit Kunstköder" und "angeln" - wobei beide sich die kleinteilebox teilen. Die ist so wichtig wie der Lappen und Rute samt Rolle wenn ich los gehe


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide nur grob .........



Ich  auch 
Aber der feine Kram macht den Löwenanteil aus .
Ich hatte mal alles in einer Kiepe untergebracht. 
Aber da schleppt man einerseits viel zuviel Kram mit und bei den Posen war es immer ärgerlich wenn mal eine irgendwie eingeklemmt wurde.
Meistens waren sie dann hin. ￼


----------



## TobBok

Ich hab grade mal die Tackle-Boxen rausgekramt. Wundert euch nicht darüber, dass da "so viel" drin ist - ich habe vor 2 Jahren dort quasi alles unbeschriftet reingekippt, was ich mir selbst beschafft hatte und auch noch die Altbeständen (was den Großteil ausmacht) meines verstorbenen Großvater.
Das erste Bild ist meine durchsortierte Blei-Box (weiß Gott was mein Großvater mit einem 400 Gramm Blei vorhatte...). Der Rest sind dann die angesprochenen Wirbel und Karabiner, die ich damals übermütig ausgepackt und in die Boxen verteilt  habe. Jetz darf ich mir dann wohl Gedanken darüber machen, wie ich den Kram wieder auseinander sortiere bzw ich werde aus den Boxen immer nur das herausnehmen, was ich dann zum Angeln wirklich brauche. 
Das letzte Bild ist dann nochmal die Plastiktüte in der ich Wirbel, Bleie und co momentan einpacke - damit ich nicht auf die Idee komme, die auch noch auf die in den Bildenr gezeigten Boxen aufzuteilen.


----------



## feederbrassen

@TobBok , Bitte schön   https://www.mp-direct.de/tackle/taschen-und-tackle-boxen/156/tackle-box-mini?c=16


----------



## Kochtopf

@TobBok ich find es garnet schlimm. Gut, die Auswahl würde mich erschlagen aber sonst...


----------



## feederbrassen

Eigentlich habe ich ja Zeit am Wasser aber ich habe NULL Bock darauf mir erst etwas passendes raussuchen zu müssen.
Dafür ist mir die wenige Zeit am Wasser zu kostbar.


----------



## geomas

@TobBok : Haha, kommt mir bekannt vor - ich hatte nach meinem ersten großen Kleinteile Einkauf (Anfang der 1990er Jahre) drei große Planokisten voll mit Tiroler Hölzl, Sargbleien und Discount-Wirbeln.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Man schleppt immer zu viel mit, aber ich habe auch immer ganz gerne alles dabei  ...


----------



## Matrix85

Meine light Paket für den Rhein.


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @TobBok , Bitte schön   https://www.mp-direct.de/tackle/taschen-und-tackle-boxen/156/tackle-box-mini?c=16


danke. ich glaube, dass ich so ähnliche tackle-boxen mal bei unserem händler gesehen hab. wenn ich glück hab, hat der noch welche von den blazer kleinteile boxen da. die find ich ganz cool. dann kann ich aus den von mir geposteten boxen die sachen umpacken in die kleinen boxen. freie GROßE Tackleboxen habe ich noch genügend in den Taschen.


Kochtopf schrieb:


> @TobBok ich find es garnet schlimm. Gut, die Auswahl würde mich erschlagen aber sonst...


frag mich mal - ich weiß nicht was ich z.B. mit dem 400 Gramm Waller-Blei soll. aber was willst du tun - ich hatte mir erst ein paar wirbel gekauft und dann meinte mein vater zu mir: "Hier, nimm den Kram auch noch...." und dann hatte ich auf einmal alles doppelt und dreifach. ich glaub ich könnte meine gesamte lebenszeit mit den beständen bearbeiten.



geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok : Haha, kommt mir bekannt vor - ich hatte nach meinem ersten großen Kleinteile Einkauf (Anfang der 1990er Jahre) drei große Planokisten voll mit Tiroler Hölzl, Sargbleien und Discount-Wirbeln.


so wie ich das gesehen hatte, sind das gar nicht mal unbedingt discount wirbel, sondern tatsächlich stellenweise gute qualitätswirbel. zumindest haben mich die, die ich bis jetzt in benutzung hatte, nie  hängen gelassen.


----------



## geomas

@TobBok : Sorry, ich wollte Deine Wirbel nicht abwerten. Hab nur an meine fragwürdige Auswahl damals gedacht. Vieles von dem damals gekauften Zeug hab ich bis heute nicht benutzt. Sah aber sehr verlockend aus im Katalog....


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok : Sorry, ich wollte Deine Wirbel nicht abwerten. Hab nur an meine fragwürdige Auswahl damals gedacht. Vieles von dem damals gekauften Zeug hab ich bis heute nicht benutzt. Sah aber sehr verlockend aus im Katalog....


schon ok. ich werde jetzt erstmal den kram verbrauchen, der in den boxen ist. das wird sicherlich schneller geschehen als ich es erwarte. und wenn sich davon was als "schlechtes" Material herausstellt, kann ich den Kram einfach entsorgen, immerhin sind die Wirbel einer art ja immernoch beieinander.


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> "Hier, nimm den Kram auch noch...." und dann hatte ich auf einmal alles doppelt und dreifach. ich glaub ich könnte meine gesamte lebenszeit mit den beständen bearbeiten.


Nicht wenn du in einem Fluss wie dem Rhein angelst.


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nicht wenn du in einem Fluss wie dem Rhein angelst.


Sowas gibts hier nicht. Die Aller ist kein reißender Strom.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Karabiner an den Wirbeln wecken auch mein Misstrauen aber du wirst mich an der Weser sicher eines besseren belehren, schließlich kennst du dein Material besser als irgendwer sonst (außer vielleicht @Andal und @Bimmelrudi )


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Sowas gibts hier nicht. Die Aller ist kein reißender Strom.


Gut für dich,schlecht für den tackle dealer.


----------



## TobBok

Was meinst du genau @Kochtopf? Ich will hier niemanden belehren.
Wenn es Kritik gibt, nehm ich die auf. Im Zweifel tausche ich dann auch einfach die Wirbel / Karabiner aus. Solche Teile sind ja zum Glück nicht der große Kostenpunkt.
Hab schon überlegt, ob es nicht Sinn macht, diese Karabiner und Wirbel allesamt auszusortieren und von vernünftiger Qualität nachzukaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau @Kochtopf? Ich will hier niemanden belehren..
> Wenn es Kritik gibt, nehm ich die auf. Im Zweifel tausche ich dann auch einfach die Wirbel / Karabiner aus. Solche Teile sind ja zum Glück nicht der große Kostenpunkt.


Nee das sollte garnicht pissig klingen, sorry! Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich diese Art Karabiner nicht mag, fast alle Modelle Die ich hatte versagten bei meinem Benchmarktest für Kleinteile - wenn ich sie mit bloßem Händen aufbiegen kann sind sie zu schwach. Vermutlich bin ich da ultra vorsichtig aber ich habe das doofe Gefühl, dass ein Gräser, ein Karpfen oder gar ein Waller als Aalbeifang Nachlässigkeit in der Hinsicht  umgehend bestrafen. Aber, wie gesagt, das ist meine subjektive Bewertung ohne allzu viel Sachkenntnis und ansonsten hoffe ich sie im Mai befingern zu dürfen für mein eigenes Urteil


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nee das sollte garnicht pissig klingen, sorry! Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich diese Art Karabiner nicht mag, fast alle Modelle Die ich hatte versagten bei meinem Benchmarktest für Kleinteile - wenn ich sie mit bloßem Händen aufbiegen kann sind sie zu schwach. Vermutlich bin ich da ultra vorsichtig aber ich habe das doofe Gefühl, dass ein Gräser, ein Karpfen oder gar ein Waller als Aalbeifang Nachlässigkeit in der Hinsicht  umgehend bestrafen. Aber, wie gesagt, das ist meine subjektive Bewertung ohne allzu viel Sachkenntnis und ansonsten hoffe ich sie im Mai befingern zu dürfen für mein eigenes Urteil


Nö. Schon okay.  Ich habe persönlich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt tatsächlich ALLE Wirbel und Karabiner zu entsorgen und organisiert diese Kleinteile in ihren Verpackungen zu lassen. Im Gegensatz dazu ist mir das bei den Bleien "egaler" - auf denen steht ja idR das Gewicht, deshalb hab ich keine Sorge die auch unorganisierter in die "Strickkiste" zu kippen zu den anderen Bleien.
Vllt könnten mir @Andal und Co da vllt ne Marke für Wirbel und Karabiner nennen, die man ohne bedenken kaufen kann.

was willst du im Mai befingern?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ah hab dich gerade mit Tobias85 verwechselt sorry... dann will ich erstmal nicht deine Kleinteile befingern. Oder dein Tackle.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
entschuldigt das Offtopic: Newsflash, Die Götter seien gepriesen, habe grade die Ringe der zweiten und dritten Sektion angewickelt und lackiert, die Spitzensektion waar getern schon fertig. Das bedeutet, das schwerste und meiste ist geschafft, und technisch gesehen ist die Rute fertig und kann gefischt werden. Wicklungen und Lackierungen streuen von so lala bis ganz nett, wobei sie technisch alle ok sind- nichts was aus einem halben Meter Abstand noch groß auffallen dürfte.
Natürlich bestehen immer noch gute Chancen, das ganze Projekt in einem Fiasko enden zu lassen- morgen abend brauchen die Ringe der Sektion 2 und 3 noch eine Lackschicht, und natürlich müssen noch Wicklungen für Griffabschluss und Hakenöse die Tage gemacht werden, Beschriftung blabla- aber das ist hauptsächlich Stil und Kosmetik. So wie die Skinny Little Bitch jetzt ist, so wird sie sich auch angeln- ob gut oder schlecht, ich weiss es noch nicht, habe aber schon so eine Ahnung.  Soll der Trocknungsmotor nun sein Werk tun.

Jedenfalls bin ich in Schweiss gebadet und um Jahre gealtert, nun werde ich erstmal meinen Elektrolythaushalt und mein Nervenkostüm in Ordnung bringen, ich glaube ich werde mal ein solches "Bier" von dem die Leutee immer reden probieren.
Und vielleicht ein zweites.
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> dann will ich erstmal nicht deine Kleinteile befingern. Oder dein Tackle.


Ich sag jetzt nichts


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ah hab dich gerade mit Tobias85 verwechselt sorry... dann will ich erstmal nicht deine Kleinteile befingern. Oder dein Tackle.


Immerhin für Lacher bin ich gut, dass ist doch schon mal was.


----------



## Kochtopf

Prost @Minimax ! Ich mache ein Unterstützungsbier auf (Nörten Hardenberger Zwickl, Topfs müssen sparen)

Ich bin sehr sehr gespannt auf das gute Stück! Und ich bin mir sicher, dass du die Balzers und Cormorans weit hinter dir lassen wirst! Drennan machst du dann mit der MKIV Konkurrenz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich hab grade mal die Tackle-Boxen rausgekramt. Wundert euch nicht darüber, dass da "so viel" drin ist


Die Sortierboxen für den Zwischenvorrat sind doch voll in Ordnung, und recht gut in die Fächer verteilt! 
Jetzt mußte aber noch Schildchen mit Größe-Typ-Hersteller-Herkunft machen und da mit rein. 
Mir wird das immer wichtiger mit der Logistik und dem Nachkaufen, dass kann 2Monate oder 5Jahre später sein.
Ans Wasser mitnehmen ist eben viel zu viel. 
Ich habe einen ganzen Schrank voller Vorräte Kleinkram, aber die Sammelkisten kommen nicht mit ans Wasser.
Ich versuche auch die Typenvielfalt zu verkleinern, nicht jeder Schnickschnack ist notwendig.


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Sortierboxen für den Zwischenvorrat sind doch voll in Ordnung, und recht gut in die Fächer verteilt!
> Jetzt mußte aber noch Schildchen mit Größe-Typ-Hersteller-Herkunft machen und da mit rein.
> Mir wird das immer wichtiger mit der Logistik und dem Nachkaufen, dass kann 2Monate oder 5Jahre später sein.
> Ans Wasser mitnehmen ist eben viel zu viel.
> Ich habe einen ganzen Schrank voller Vorräte Kleinkram, aber die Sammelkisten kommen nicht mit ans Wasser.
> Ich versuche auch die Typenvielfalt zu verkleinern, nicht jeder Schnickschnack ist notwendig.


Ja. Diese Größen Typen etc hab ich leider nicht mehr. Ich denke deshalb tatsächlich darüber nachgedacht, alles einmal zu "entsorgen" und dann neu mit beschrifteten Tüten nachzukaufen. Darüber hab ich mir eben GAR KEINE Gedanken gemacht, als ich meine Beschaffungen von denen meines Großvaters zusammengekippt hab.

dann könnte ich die kleine grüne Balzer-Box freiräumen und diese z.B. als Kleinteil-Tackle-Box für die Angelausflüge nutzen. Ich überlege halt einfach laut meine Optionen durch.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Prost @Minimax ! Ich mache ein Unterstützungsbier auf (Nörten Hardenberger Zwickl, Topfs müssen sparen)



Prost Kochtopf, bei mir ists Krom ausser Kanne. Most refreshing.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Prost Kochtopf, bei mir ists Krom ausser Kanne. Most refreshing.







Für eilige: ab 1:10 ca.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nee das sollte garnicht pissig klingen, sorry! Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich diese Art Karabiner nicht mag, fast alle Modelle Die ich hatte versagten bei meinem Benchmarktest für Kleinteile - wenn ich sie mit bloßem Händen aufbiegen kann sind sie zu schwach. Vermutlich bin ich da ultra vorsichtig aber ich habe das doofe Gefühl, dass ein Gräser, ein Karpfen oder gar ein Waller als Aalbeifang Nachlässigkeit in der Hinsicht  umgehend bestrafen. Aber, wie gesagt, das ist meine subjektive Bewertung ohne allzu viel Sachkenntnis und ansonsten hoffe ich sie im Mai befingern zu dürfen für mein eigenes Urteil


Kochtopf hat genau absolut recht.  
Diese einfachen Einhänger sind das Problem, nichtmal die Wirbel daran.
Die Einhänger mit dem geraden Draht in der Blechlasche haben nur eine sehr geringe Tragkraft.



TobBok schrieb:


> Ich denke deshalb tatsächlich darüber nachgedacht, alles einmal zu "entsorgen"



Entsorgen brauchst du gar nicht soviel:
Bild 2: Einhänger, die kleinen, Einhänger abmachen, Wirbel behalten. Außer eben die starken unten rechts
Bild 3: Einhänger, die unten, Einhänger abmachen, Wirbel behalten.
Bild 4: da sind in einem Fach sogar nette starke mit Schiebetülle drin

Bild 5:  - was soll es bedeuten ?


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Ja. Diese Größen Typen etc hab ich leider nicht mehr. Ich denke deshalb tatsächlich darüber nachgedacht, alles einmal zu "entsorgen" und dann neu mit beschrifteten Tüten nachzukaufen. Darüber hab ich mir eben GAR KEINE Gedanken gemacht, als ich meine Beschaffungen von denen meines Großvaters zusammengekippt hab.



Lieber @TobBok
Du bist nicht allein. Bin ich bei Haken penibel, und bei Nübsies, Stoppern und Perlen noch halbwegs zivilisiert, sobalds an das vermaledeite Wirbel-Karabiner Lametta geht, kipp ich alles zusammen. Ist wie ein innerer Zwang. In den diversen Haufen sind noch bestimmt längst überwundene Lamettavarianten aus den ANfangstagen meiner sogenannten Angelkarriere zu finden, wie seltsame Spolien.
Andererseits: Ich finde immer das was brauche, ich meine, ist wie bei Lego: es muss doch noch ein roter Vierer vorhanden sein, man muss nur wühlen. Und ausserdem: Bei Posengummis trennen ja nur ganz spezielle Persönlichkeitstypen nach Farbe und Größe. Warum sollts bei Metallschrott anders sein? Der überlegene Geist beherrscht das Chaos, oder so.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich diese Art Karabiner nicht mag, fast alle Modelle Die ich hatte versagten bei meinem Benchmarktest für Kleinteile - wenn ich sie mit bloßem Händen aufbiegen kann sind sie zu schwach. Vermutlich bin ich da ultra vorsichtig aber ich habe das doofe Gefühl, dass ein Gräser, ein Karpfen oder gar ein Waller als Aalbeifang Nachlässigkeit in der Hinsicht  umgehend bestrafen.



Ist halt durchaus nicht immer leicht einen gesunden Kompromiss beim Material zu finden.
Zugegeben, ich halte von dieser Art Karabiner auch nicht sonderlich viel, hat aber auch mehr mit meiner Art Angelei zu tun.
Aushalten tun sie durchaus einiges nur halt nicht wirklich lange, problematisch aus meiner Sicht ist vielmehr die Verschleißanfälligkeit. Einerseits fangen sie schnell zu rosten an, andererseits kann sich von einem auf den anderen Moment die Krimpung soweit lösen, daß das zu öffnende Teil des Karabiners sich einfach mal verabschiedet...und spätestens beim Einholen wundert man sich dann, wo das Vorfach geblieben ist.
Für mich persönlich dienen diese Art der Karabiner daher nur als Laufwirbel um schnell mal ne Pose/Laufblei zu wechseln.

Den sporadischen Beifang eines nicht planbaren Giganten (in welcher Form auch immer) wird man wohl nie ganz ausschließen können.
Selbst wenn man zb in Gewässern auf Aal fischt wo gar keine Welse drin sind, kann es auch die Hechtmutti oder die Oma aller Karpfen sein, die sich plötzlich am Gerät zeigt.
Da kommen dann soviele Punkte zusammen die über Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheiden, daß das Material in meinen Augen nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, solange man dies einigermaßen gut einschätzen kann wo dessen Grenze liegt.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber @TobBok
> Du bist nicht allein. Bin ich bei Haken penibel, und bei Nübsies, Stoppern und Perlen noch halbwegs zivilisiert, sobalds an das vermaledeite Wirbel-Karabiner Lametta geht, kipp ich alles zusammen. Ist wie ein innerer Zwang. In den diversen Haufen sind noch bestimmt längst überwundene Lamettavarianten aus den ANfangstagen meiner sogenannten Angelkarriere zu finden, wie seltsame Spolien.
> Andererseits: Ich finde immer das was brauche, ich meine, ist wie bei Lego: es muss doch noch ein roter Vierer vorhanden sein, man muss nur wühlen. Und ausserdem: Bei Posengummis trennen ja nur ganz spezielle Persönlichkeitstypen nach Farbe und Größe. Warum sollts bei Metallschrott anders sein? Der überlegene Geist beherrscht das Chaos, oder so.


Hör bloß auf. Alle solche sachen wie Posenstopper, ob aus Faden oder Gummi/Latex, Gummiperlen, Posenadaptern und diesen kleinen Schläuchen für Feststellposen-Befestigung hab ich zwar in einer Tackle-Box untergebracht, aber die ist so bunt durcheinander gemischt, dass es egal ist. Da würde ich im Zweifelsfall die Einzelteile einfach raus frimeln - haben ja schließlich keine tragende Aufgabe, sondern sollen lediglich die Sachen dort halten, wo sie sind.
Haken hab ich nach Einsatzgebiet zerfrimelt - eine Tüte für Allgemeine (Wurm, Made etc)/Ükelhaken und eine für Raubfisch-Haken - aufgeteilt, ohne die entsprechenden Verpackungen/Briefe aufzureißen. Nur bei den Wirbeln bin ich so frimelig, weil die ja eine Gewicht tragende Rolle haben....



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Entsorgen brauchst du gar nicht soviel:
> Bild 2: Einhänger, die kleinen, Einhänger abmachen, Wirbel behalten. Außer eben die starken unten rechts
> Bild 3: Einhänger, die unten, Einhänger abmachen, Wirbel behalten.
> Bild 4: da sind in einem Fach sogar nette starke mit Schiebetülle drin
> 
> Bild 5:  - was soll es bedeuten ?


Bild 5 ist ne Plastiktüte in der ich noch verschlossene Wirbel, Bleie etc drin hatte. Jemand meinte mir etwas gutes tun zu wollen und hat mir allen möglichen Kleinkram in einem Adventskalender verpackt. Und da ich die noch nicht geöffnet habe, sind sie seperat abgelöst.
Was meinst du sonst damit? Das ich überall die Karabiner abfrimeln soll?

Nächste Anschluss-Frage: Was für Karabiner würdet ihr denn überhaupt verwenden? Könnt ihr mir da was verlinken?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @TobBok , Bitte schön


Die sind ja mal echt preiswert und nicht aus dem roten Mistkunststoff.
Kann ich mir direkt ein durchorganisiertes Vorratkistchen für den Schrank mit vorstellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Klar, wenn Uroma Silurius einsteigt kommt ALLES außer Wallergerät an seine Grenzen - aber da die Wahrscheinlichkeit verschwindend gering ist gehe ich das Risiko eben ein aber fische eben nicht unnötig fein - und mit KöFi am Fluss Nachtangeln ist eben etwas ganz anderes als Döbel zanken


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die sind ja mal echt preiswert und nicht aus dem roten Mistkunststoff.
> Kann ich mir direkt ein durchorganisiertes Vorratkistchen für den Schrank mit vorstellen.



Benutze ich schon viele Jahre für Kleinkram, mitunter auch nach Art der Angelei sortiert. Mehr wie 1-2 dieser Schachteln schleppe ich selten mit ans Wasser.
Gibt es im Netz z.T. auch deutlich unter 1€ wenn man etwas sucht....Qualität ist die gleiche.


----------



## Kochtopf

@TobBok ich mag solche https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/raubfischangeln/die-besten-karabiner-zum-spinnfischen von Profiblinker aber ich denke bei den Wirbeln wären selbst die kleinen zu krass, aber egal welcher Anbieter- sie müssen stabil sein und schwer auf gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Was meinst du sonst damit? Das ich überall die Karabiner abfrimeln soll?


Ja, abmachen und weg damit, sofern du die nicht als Bleiverschleisseinhänger wie Bimmelrudi verwenden möchtest.
Selbst zum Testwerfen sind die sehr ungeeignet - Aussrissgefahr - und dann zerlegt man evtl. eine Fensterscheibe oder einen Spaziergänger.



TobBok schrieb:


> Nächste Anschluss-Frage: Was für Karabiner würdet ihr denn überhaupt verwenden? Könnt ihr mir da was verlinken?


Das ist sogar ganz einfach, weil es einen Namen hat:
Duo-Lock und (Double)Cross-Lock, die kleinsten Größen (höchste Nummer) sind die interessanten hier.
Schöne günstige schwarze gibt es z.B. von Spro und Cormoran.

Nachtrag: in dem von Kochtopf #11771 verlinkten Artikel werden genau die beiden Bauarten gezeigt, der mit 2 Überklammerungen ist eher etwas teurer und schwerer zu handeln, aber hat keine rumstehende Drahtspitze.


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da kommen dann soviele Punkte zusammen die über Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheiden, daß das Material in meinen Augen nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, solange man dies einigermaßen gut einschätzen kann wo dessen Grenze liegt.



Das kann man nicht oft genug betonen! Sehr pragmatische Einstellung. Und wenn irgendein geschuppter Muscleboy ohne Bremse und Rutenaktion überhaupt wahrzunehmen genervt auf Totholz zusteuert, helfen kühler Kopf (hab ich nicht) und der Beistand der Götter (ist ungewiss) vermutlich mehr als ein um ein Mü besserer Karabiner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Naja, Fatalismus und Gebet (eg. Prayer to Crom) mag für manche Leuts ja auch eine Lösung sein! 



Minimax schrieb:


> Und wenn irgendein geschuppter Muscleboy ohne Bremse und Rutenaktion überhaupt wahrzunehmen genervt auf Totholz zusteuert


Den Fehler hast Du schon sehr schön deutlich herausgearbeitet  !
Meinen dicksten Zementsackkarpfen sah ich so entschwinden, nachdem ich 3 Minuten mit ihm spazieren ging und ihn bewundern konnte.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Die Zeit haste meist nur gar nicht um Stoßgebete loszuwerden


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht oft genug betonen! Sehr pragmatische Einstellung. Und wenn irgendein geschuppter Muscleboy ohne Bremse und Rutenaktion überhaupt wahrzunehmen genervt auf Totholz zusteuert, helfen kühler Kopf (hab ich nicht) und der Beistand der Götter (ist ungewiss) vermutlich mehr als ein um ein Mü besserer Karabiner.


Das sicher aber es bedeutet keinen nennenswerten Aufwand für mich. Kauf ich halt nur Fa. XYZ und habe dann im Fall der Fälle das Mü  vertrauen in die eigenen Kräfte das man womöglich triumphiert - und meine nächtlichen Zielfische haben sich bislang nicht geziert.
Klar, niemand braucht 36kg Tragkraft aber Hey, es tut auch niemanden weh


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja, abmachen und weg damit, sofern du die nicht als Bleiverschleisseinhänger wie Bimmelrudi verwenden möchtest.
> Selbst zum Testwerfen sind die sehr ungeeignet - Aussrissgefahr - und dann zerlegt man evtl. eine Fensterscheibe oder einen Spaziergänger.
> 
> 
> Das ist sogar ganz einfach, weil es einen Namen hat:
> Duo-Lock und (Double)Cross-Lock, die kleinsten Größen (höchste Nummer) sind die interessanten hier.
> Schöne günstige schwarze gibt es z.B. von Spro und Cormoran.


Gut. Das abgefrimel sollten meine Wurstfinger hinbekommen. Das sollte ich hinkriegen.
Müssen diese Duo-Lock Karabiner so aussehen? Ich glaub ich hab die Spro-Karabiner gefunden, aber mit No-Knot-Verbinder. Im Zweifel frimel ich halt auch noch die No-Knot Verbinder mit ab.
Und es löst noch nicht wirklich mein Problem, dass ich keine Ahnung mehr habe, welche Größen und Stärken die Wirbel in meinen Kästchen eigtl haben.

Aber ich hab was gelernt: Bevor ich an ein Wirbeltütchen gehe, werd ich die Wirbel nicht auspacken!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ....und habe dann im Fall der Fälle das Mü  vertrauen in die eigenen Kräfte das man womöglich triumphiert



Genau das ist viel mehr der Schlüssel zum Erfolg...Vertrauen in das was man tut. Ich brauche zb keine Zugwaage oder Trockentests um zu wissen ob meine Knoten halten oder nicht, ein Blick darauf und ich weiß ob ich damit zufrieden bin oder nochmal neu binde. 
Ich kenne leider auch viel zu viele Angler denen das ziemlich egal ist, Hauptsache das Teil ist angebunden und fertig. Dummerweise sind sie auch recht lernresistent, denn selbst wenn man ihnen später mal das Problemkind direkt vor Augen führt, ihnen anhand daran erklärt (und auch gern vorführt) warum eben jener Knoten nicht halten konnte, wird es schlichtweg ignoriert oder als Lapalie abgegolten...zum Leidwesen oftmals verlorener Fische.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Volle Zustimmung ^, wenn man genug probiert hat, weiß man worauf es ankommt.


----------



## yukonjack

TobBok schrieb:


> Gut. Das abgefrimel sollten meine Wurstfinger hinbekommen. Das sollte ich hinkriegen.
> Müssen diese Duo-Lock Karabiner so aussehen? Ich glaub ich hab die Spro-Karabiner gefunden, aber mit No-Knot-Verbinder. Im Zweifel frimel ich halt auch noch die No-Knot Verbinder mit ab.
> Und es löst noch nicht wirklich mein Problem, dass ich keine Ahnung mehr habe, welche Größen und Stärken die Wirbel in meinen Kästchen eigtl haben.
> 
> Aber ich hab was gelernt: Bevor ich an ein Wirbeltütchen gehe, werd ich die Wirbel nicht auspacken!


Mach das auf keinen Fall. Die Dinger sind Klasse.


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mach das auf keinen Fall. Die Dinger sind Klasse.


Wenn man mit Geflechtsschnur angelt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Müssen diese Duo-Lock Karabiner so aussehen?


Ja, das ist die Form, die man gut durch kleine Ösen führen kann.



TobBok schrieb:


> Und es löst noch nicht wirklich mein Problem, dass ich keine Ahnung mehr habe, welche Größen und Stärken die Wirbel in meinen Kästchen eigtl haben.
> Aber ich hab was gelernt: Bevor ich an ein Wirbeltütchen gehe, werd ich die Wirbel nicht auspacken!


Nebeneinanderlegen hilft bei der Größeneinsortierung und Einschätzen der Tragkraft schon sehr, kommt auf das letzte kg bei 7 oder 8kg meist gar nicht an.
Ich ziehe, sofern ich die neu gekauft habe oder nicht kenne - auch von den puren Wirbeln, gerne mal 2-3 davon kaputt, dann weiß ich es auch genauer.
Das sind aber als prinzipiell schwache und oft superschwache Teile eben die Einhänger und die verbauten Sprengringe (mehr bei Spinnerei).


----------



## TobBok

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mach das auf keinen Fall. Die Dinger sind Klasse.


Normale No-Knot Verbinder habe ich da aus den altbeständen meines Großvaters. Aber zum Ükeln ist das nicht notwendig. Sind halt einfach nur die einzigen Duo-Lock Karabiner, die ich in der näheren umgebung gefunden hab und dann würd ich sie halt im Zweifel einfach abfrimeln.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Form, die man gut durch kleine Ösen führen kann.
> 
> 
> Nebeneinanderlegen hilft bei der Größeneinsortierung und Einschätzen der Tragkraft schon sehr, kommt auf das letzte kg bei 7 oder 8kg meist gar nicht an.
> Ich ziehe, sofern ich die neu gekauft habe oder nicht kenne - auch von den puren Wirbeln, gerne mal 2-3 davon kaputt, dann weiß ich es auch genauer.
> Das sind aber als prinzipiell schwache und oft superschwache Teile eben die Einhänger und die verbauten Sprengringe (mehr bei Spinnerei).



Ok. Dann weiß ich, wonach ich gucken muss.
Gefühlt haben diese Cross-Lock Wirbel alle die Tragkraft eines kleinen Panzerwagens.
Ich find permanent Modelle zwischen 30-50 KG. *lach*


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> und ansonsten hoffe ich sie im Mai befingern zu dürfen für mein eigenes Urteil





TobBok schrieb:


> was willst du im Mai befingern?





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ah hab dich gerade mit Tobias85 verwechselt sorry... dann will ich erstmal nicht deine Kleinteile befingern. Oder dein Tackle.



Made my day! 




TobBok schrieb:


> frag mich mal - ich weiß nicht was ich z.B. mit dem 400 Gramm Waller-Blei soll



Habt ihr Kormorane bei euch? 



TobBok schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt, ob ich Samstag-Morgen nicht einfach mal nach Hannover zu askari tigere und gucke, ob ich dort was finde, dass für den Einsatzzweck genutzt werden kann. So wie das hier als Beispiel.
> @feederbrassen - danke. ich glaube so etwas ähnliches nutze ich jetzt schon um die Sachen einheitlich nach Einsatzzweck vorzuhalten (also in sowas habe ich unterschiedliche Wirbel ohne Verpackung abgefüllt) - dann werde ich mir sowas nochmal suchen und dann explizit raussuchen als "Box bestückt mit Sachen, so dass das Angeln sofort losgehen kann".



Die Box sieht doch ganz schick aus...wenn du die oder ne ähnliche passende findest sag mal bescheid.  Ich wär am Samstag sonst vielleicht auch mit hingekommen, aber bin das WE über in Hamburg.




Minimax schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, das schwerste und meiste ist geschafft, und technisch gesehen ist die Rute fertig und kann gefischt werden.



Dann kannst du sie im Mai ja mitbringen und uns dein Rute präsentieren. Und vielleicht darf unser Kochtopf deine Rute dann auch mal befingern - falls das für Mrs. Minimax ok ist...


----------



## Kochtopf

Mal was ganz anderes... @Fantastic Fishing Ist ruhig... zu ruhig...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich baue am Todesstern.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Made my day!
> Habt ihr Kormorane bei euch?
> Die Box sieht doch ganz schick aus...wenn du die oder ne ähnliche passende findest sag mal bescheid.  Ich wär am Samstag sonst vielleicht auch mit hingekommen, aber bin das WE über in Hamburg.


Ja. Die Konversation mit Kochtopf war...äh....erheiternd an einem Montag-Abend, während du in deinem Schuppen sitzt und mit anderen über verdammte Karabiner-Wirbel philosophierst. Kormorane gibt es hier. Klar. Aber nicht so arg viele, wie woanders. ...aber ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst..auf meine Idee mit dem versehendlichen Anti-Kormoran-Wurfgeschoss. 
Ja. Und falls ich sowas finde, sag ich dir per PN Bescheid.

Ich bin noch am philosophieren, wo es zwischen Hannover und Celle sonst noch sowas wie Crosslock-Karabiner geben könnte. *kopfkratz*


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Ja. Und falls ich sowas finde, sag ich dir per PN Bescheid.
> 
> Ich bin noch am philosophieren, wo es zwischen Hannover und Celle sonst noch sowas wie Crosslock-Karabiner geben könnte. *kopfkratz*



Top, Danke! 

Gibt es zwischen Hannover und Celle überhaupt irgendetwas außer IKEA und Pferde?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Stippen fahren, bei Windstärke 15 macht das aber keinen Sinn. Da ich nicht anders an die Fische nicht komme und die Seen/Löcher bis gestern dicht waren, habe ich meine Konzentration auf diverse Artikel gelegt. Ich lege die Füße zwischenzeitlich hoch und setze den Punch zu gegebener Zeit bei unseren Challenges.

Möge Gott mit euch sein, wenn ich dieses Jahr Nachts auf Schleien ansitze.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Möge Gott mit euch sein, wenn ich dieses Jahr Nachts auf Schleien ansitze.



Gut, da wissen wir wenigstens wo Du bist und können uns raustrauen!


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Top, Danke!
> 
> Gibt es zwischen Hannover und Celle überhaupt irgendetwas außer IKEA und Pferde?


Ja. Die Ureinwohner nennen es Adelheidsdorf. Aber das ist so wie Bielefeld....es ist zwar auf der Karte, aber eigtl nur ne große Verschwörungstheorie.

@Nordlichtangler - sind das die Karabiner, die du meintest von  Cormoran?


----------



## Kochtopf

"Große"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Gut, da wissen wir wenigstens wo Du bist und können uns raustrauen!



Abstand zur Spree Minimax! 

Ich hab das Tackle für Morgen schon zusammen, bei uns ist das Wetter aber einfach nur bescheuert. Ich war eben mit dem Hund draußen, eiskalter Wind. Über den Mittag war noch schwitzen angesagt. Ich kann bei Minusgraden wie im Sommer am Gewässer sitzen, dieser Wind drückt aber nicht mich weg, sondern die Fische........


----------



## gründler

TobBok schrieb:


> Ja. Die Ureinwohner nennen es Adelheidsdorf. Aber das ist so wie Bielefeld....es ist zwar auf der Karte, aber eigtl nur ne große Verschwörungstheorie.
> 
> @Nordlichtangler - sind das die Karabiner, die du meintest von  Cormoran?



Joo früher mussten alle durch um nach Celle zu kommen,seit paar Jahren gibt es die B3 in neu ^^


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab das Tackle für Morgen schon zusammen...


Ui, morgen schon, mach bitte ne Andeutung, dann können wir trefflich spekulieren?


----------



## TobBok

gründler schrieb:


> Joo früher mussten alle durch um nach Celle zu kommen,seit paar Jahren gibt es die B3 in neu ^^


Mhm. Ich glaube ich bin dort insgesamt...dreimal durchgefahren? zweimal gewollt und einmal wegen einem Unfall. ansonsten ist das nur noch die lange ruhige straße.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ui, morgen schon, mach bitte ne Andeutung, dann können wir trefflich spekulieren?



Hoffentlich meint Freund FF nicht wieder eine Aktion „im Mantel am Waldrand”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ui, morgen schon, mach bitte ne Andeutung, dann können wir trefflich spekulieren?



Ich weiß nicht, wie der Wind steht. Taktik steht aber: Fallende Futterbälle, welche sich kurz vor Grund lösen (dort Steinpackung) und fallende Partikel sollen zumindest die kleineren Fische aus dem Versteck ziehen. Zeitgleich werde ich Weizen schießen und die Montage bei Bedarf für Baba-Brassen kurz über Grund anbieten.

Alternativ ist der Wind so stark, das ich die Montage nicht halten kann und die Stange gegen die Boardwand werfe. Ist ne 50/50 Sache.



geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich meint Freund FF nicht wieder eine Aktion „im Mantel am Waldrand”.



Der Mantel würde wegfliegen. Ich gehe bei solchen Witterungen Nackt Nachts über den Hof raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischen Hannover und Celle überhaupt irgendetwas außer IKEA und Pferde?


Ein der größten Angelläden müßte immer noch der sein. Ist zwar lange her, aber gibts noch, ist einer der großen Dreamtackle Gründer gewesen neben Gerlinger, Beyer, CMW.
https://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/fish-_-fun-angelgeraete-thomas-thuernau-e-k--3358538.html



TobBok schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler - sind das die Karabiner, die du meintest von  Cormoran?


Ja, Type ist gut. Wobei bei mir war letztens mehr grün drauf und Namensmäßig sowas wie Black Safe oder so. Und noch kleiner ... 
Tommi Engel hat auch gut&günstig Spro Duolock Stuff,
nur verzählen - vor allem zuwenig - darf er sich nicht immer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hab neue Körbe. Bin ja momentan ein bisschen Angetan vom überteuerten Guru-Stuff. (natürlich mehr als auf dem Foto, 30 Stück etwa)


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein der größten Angelläden müßte immer noch der sein. Ist zwar lange her, aber gibts noch, ist einer der großen Dreamtackle Gründer gewesen neben Gerlinger, Beyer, CMW.
> https://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/fish-_-fun-angelgeraete-thomas-thuernau-e-k--3358538.html
> 
> 
> Ja, Type ist gut. Wobei bei mir war letztens mehr grün drauf und Namensmäßig sowas wie Black Safe oder so. Und noch kleiner ...
> Tommi Engel hat auch gut&günstig Spro Duolock Stuff,
> nur verzählen - vor allem zuwenig - darf er sich nicht immer



Gut. Hemmingen ist aus meiner Sicht schon wieder HINTER Hannover. 
Ich hab jetzt grade die "Black Safe" Teile gefunden, erscheinen mir aber im Endeffekt baugleich mit den Modellen, die ich verlinkt hatte


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Nordlichtangler, den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Mein Dealer hier vor Ort ist nach Besitzerwechsel was das Sortiment angeht leider so schlecht geworden, da geh ich eigentlich nur noch hin, wenn ich sehr kurzfristig und alternativlos Lebendköder brauche. Wenn ich mit dem Auto in Hannover bin, dann bin ich eh meist in der Ecke da unten, da bietet sich ein kleiner Abstecher ja direkt an. 

Also nicht, dass es keine ALternativen gäbe - aber an denen komme ich in der Regel nicht so dicht vorbei


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Dealer hier vor Ort ........... da bietet sich ein kleiner Abstecher ja direkt an.



Branche gewechselt?


----------



## Tobias85

Wie meinen? Ist zu spät, ich vestehe die Andeutung nicht


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Ist zu spät, ich vestehe die Andeutung nicht


Tackle-DEALER. Branche gewechselt...? Das ist  nen Drogen-Witz.


----------



## Tobias85

Aaaah, und "Abstecher"....

Naja so falsch war das aber gar nicht: Früher war das halb Aquaristik, halb Anglerbedarf, die minimum 500m² waren ziemlich vollgestellt mit Regalen und die Auswahl dementsprechend. An Anglerbedarf haben sie nach dem Wechsel und diversen Neueröffnungen noch um die 10m Regalfront mit Zubehör und so plusminus 30 Ruten. Den Rest machen nun Heimtiere aus, überwiegend sehr exotische. Insofern kann man schon von nem Branchenwechsel reden, aber nicht so, wie FF das hier zu interpretieren gedenkt 

Und @Kochtopf: Sag mir bitte, dass Wobla normalerweise aus AUSGENOMMENEN Fischen hergestellt wird...bitte, bitte, bitte! Ich hab grad ein Video gesehen, in dem das Viech noch alles enthielt - wirklich alles.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und @Kochtopf: Sag mir bitte, dass Wobla normalerweise aus AUSGENOMMENEN Fischen hergestellt wird...bitte, bitte, bitte! Ich hab grad ein Video gesehen, in dem das Viech noch alles enthielt - wirklich alles.


Öhm, geht beides. Zur Laichzeit werden sie  nicht ausgenommen damit man den rogen essen kann


----------



## Tricast

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> I
> 
> Für mich persönlich dienen diese Art der Karabiner daher nur als Laufwirbel um schnell mal ne Pose/Laufblei zu wechseln.



Ich nehme diese Wirbel/Karabiner auch sehr gerne für Posen und Feederkörbe. Wenn schon, denn schon soll sich die Pose oder der Feeder verabschieden.


----------



## Tricast

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab neue Körbe. Bin ja momentan ein bisschen Angetan vom überteuerten Guru-Stuff.



Wenn Du die ausprobiert hast kannst ja mal eine Abschätzung abgeben. Finde die Art und Weise dieser Körbe auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Sachen von Guru sind idR super nur die Apothekenpreise schrecken einen ab


----------



## Racklinger

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also für Kleinteile und einen begrenzten Tagesvorrat sind Boxen eigentlich alle viel zu groß.
> Bzw. es reicht eben eine (1!) ganz einfache davon, wo ich alle Kleinteilchen eingetütet reintue.
> 
> Das ist dann sogar weniger als eine Zigarrenkiste (vgl. geomas' sein Opa)
> Aber Posen z.B. brauchen ein sehr stabiles Extrakistchen.


Für den ganzen kleinen Krimskrams nehme ich zum Ansitz so einen alten Bleischrot Vorratsspender. Klein, handlich und es fliegt nix durch die Gegend.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Sachen von Guru sind idR super nur die Apothekenpreise schrecken einen ab


Mit dem ganzen Kleinkram kann man sich viel besser und schneller ruinieren, als mit dem Kauf von Ruten und Rollen. Hier nur ein Tütchen Wirbel, da ein Päckchen Perlen, mal eben ein paar Nubsies, schnell noch einen Pack Futterkörbe... alles zusammen passt locker in die Taschen vom Schakett und an der Kasse verbleibt ein knapper Hunderter. Ich will erst gar nicht wissen, was hier so rumoxidiert und was das mal alles gekostet hat! Sicher bequem den Gegenwert einer edlen Gespliessten aus GB!!!

Wobei mir die nicht wirklich abgeht, aber das Kleinzeug würde ich herzlich vermissen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Kleinteile sind schuld, dass 'nur ma guckn' im Angelladen nicht unter 20 EUR vonstatten geht


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Kleinteile sind schuld, dass 'nur ma guckn' im Angelladen nicht unter 20 EUR vonstatten geht


Das teuflische an der Sache ist ja, dass man nicht ansatzweise an ein schlechtes Gewissen heranreicht. Der ganze Kleinkram ist ja nützlich, gut und sinnvoll und man verbraucht ihn.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Kleinteile sind schuld, dass 'nur ma guckn' im Angelladen nicht unter 20 EUR vonstatten geht


Nur ein Beispiel, wie man mit kompromissloser Selbstdiziplin angieren kann...

Ich war Anfang Januar im Angelladen, um mir geplant die Jahreskarte zu holen. Und geplant ebenfalls nur eine Rute zu kaufen. Nur durch eisernen Zwang habe ich mich enthalten, noch weiß Gott was alles mitzunehmen. Ich war so stolz, als hätte ich den Riesenkürbis mit blossen Händen besiegt. Nur um dann am Abend online Nubsies zu ordern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel, wie man mit kompromissloser Selbstdiziplin angieren kann...
> 
> Ich war Anfang Januar im Angelladen, um mir geplant die Jahreskarte zu holen. Und geplant ebenfalls nur eine Rute zu kaufen. Nur durch eisernen Zwang habe ich mich enthalten, noch weiß Gott was alles mitzunehmen. Ich war so stolz, als hätte ich den Riesenkürbis mit blossen Händen besiegt. *Nur um dann am Abend online Nubsies zu ordern*.


Klar du musstest dich ja auch belohnen ^^


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Das teuflische an der Sache ist ja, dass man nicht ansatzweise an ein schlechtes Gewissen heranreicht. Der ganze Kleinkram ist ja nützlich, gut und sinnvoll und man verbraucht ihn.


Ich habe dabei kein schlechtes Gewissen, aaabbbbeeerrrrr mein Frau, Sie sei gesegnet, haut mir regelmäßig auf die Finger, wenn ich wieder anfange in den Kaufrausch zu verfallen. Weil man könnte das gebrauchen oder mal dieses ausprobieren....
Dann probiert man einmal was aus und der Rest verschwindet für laaaannnngggeeeee Zeit im Nirvana des Angelkoffers
Ist glaub ich wie die Sammelwut beim Tabletop spielen. 
Wenn man es dann nach einem Jahr oder so mal wieder findet fragt man sich, was einem geritten hat des Gelumbe zu kaufen.


----------



## Andal

Also wenn ich die letzten 20 Jahre so Revue passieren lasse, dann habe ich mir beim Großgerät so manches Trumm zugelegt, was ich wirklich nie benutze. Das Terminal Tackle dagegen wird regelmäßig verbraucht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Sachen von Guru sind idR super nur die Apothekenpreise schrecken einen ab



Naja, das Quickchange-System der MF bei Guru ist komplett daneben, ansonsten haben sie eine gute, aber zu adaptierende Range für Commercials.


----------



## Andal

Was ja für die Firma spricht. Die haben sich ihr Segment ausgesucht und bedienen es.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn Du die ausprobiert hast kannst ja mal eine Abschätzung abgeben. Finde die Art und Weise dieser Körbe auch nicht schlecht.



Vom Eindruck her sind die Wahnsinnig gut durchdacht. Die Führung der Körbe zum späteren Einhängen am Wirbel sind durch einen konischen Kanal im Körbchen, wodurch Hänger sich reduzieren. Auch ist sie mittig zentriert, wodurch kein Eindrehen entsteht.

Final war aber das X-Change an der Sache mein Kaufgrund. Wenn ich einen kleinen Korb mitnehmen wollte, in verschiedenen Gewichten, sieht das immer so aus:

2x Mini in 10g, 2x Mini in 20g, 2x Mini in 30g, 2x, Mini in 40g

Das kannst du jetzt in jeder Größe so durchspielen. Bei den Gurus brauche ich nur noch das Gehäuse (du kannst die Gewichte abnehmen) und die verschiedenen Gewichte. Ich nehme also 2x Mini, 2x Small, 2 Medium und 2x Large mit zum Angeln und habe ALLES abgedeckt. Die Gewichte dazu habe ich separat bis 70 Gramm und kann sie an jeden Korb einklinken. Ich spare mehr als 70% an Platz ein. Das ist schon ne verdammt nette Geschichte.


----------



## Andal

Die wären ja auch schön blöd, wenn sie sich ihren Hirnschmalz nicht bezahlen lassen würden!


----------



## geomas

An „Großgerät” warten lediglich eine Greys Prodigy Specialist Twin Tip 12ft (deutlich zu straff für meine typische Angelei) sowie eine gebraucht erstandene Quick XL 444 auf ernsthaften Einsatz.
An Kleinkram hab ich Massen unbenutzen Zeugs', hauptsächlich Grundbleie und Tiroler Hölzl ab 20 Gramm aufwärts, dazu natürlich (für mich) unnütze Anti-Tangle-Stängl, große Billigwirbel und generell minderwertig fabrizierte Kleinteile.


----------



## Kochtopf

Da ich, von wenigen Versuchen abgesehen, nicht mit MF angle habe ich da keine erfahrungswerte
*ed*
@geomas also wenn du die hölzl loswerden willst... hier kann ich sie eigentlich meist gebrauchen


----------



## Andal

Ich habe das MF für mich auch mittlerweile auf den typischen Vereinsweiher, vulgus den Puff, beschränkt. An freien Gewässern gibt es durchaus bessere Methoden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da ich, von wenigen Versuchen abgesehen, nicht mit MF angle habe ich da keine erfahrungswerte



Dat sind normale Körbe, keine Method Feeder. Allerdings muss ich sie auch erst Testen. Die zugelaufene Form ist halt nen Ringkorb und die Maschen des Cages (aus Plastik alles) sind recht weit für mein Empfinden. Das sieht in der Tat nach Karpfen-Körbchen aus. Bei kleineren Ködern/trockenerem Futter kann ich mir vorstellen, das dass böse in die Hose geht.

E: Der Mini von Guru ist auch das Doppelte im Volumen, was ich als Mini begreife.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dat sind normale Körbe, keine Method Feeder. Allerdings muss ich sie auch erst Testen. Die zugelaufene Form ist halt nen Ringkorb und die Maschen des Cages (aus Plastik alles) sind recht weit für mein Empfinden. Das sieht in der Tat nach Karpfen-Körbchen aus. Bei kleineren Ködern/trockenerem Futter kann ich mir vorstellen, das dass böse in die Hose geht.


Ich würde die mit vorgeweichten Pellets fischen. Da sollten sie punkten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde die mit vorgeweichten Pellets fischen. Da sollten sie punkten!



Dann musst du diesem Kollegen nur erklären, das er ne armlänge Abstand halten muss.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas also wenn du die hölzl loswerden willst... hier kann ich sie eigentlich meist gebrauchen


Das ist auch so ein Thema. Für den allergrößten Teil der Angler sind das Grundbleie. Für mich werden sie immer das bleiben, was sie eigentlich sind. Wurf- und Senkgewichte für eine ganz eigene Methode der Fischerei in Flüssen - das Hölzeln.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da ich, von wenigen Versuchen abgesehen, nicht mit MF angle habe ich da keine erfahrungswerte
> *ed*
> @geomas also wenn du die hölzl loswerden willst... hier kann ich sie eigentlich meist gebrauchen



Ich steig die Tage mal auf den Dachboden und seh nach den Hölzls, geb dann Zeichen. Es sind die üblichen (Schlauch, Blei unten, grünes Plastikdings oben). Seit ca. 25 Jahren ungenutzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Naja, das Quickchange-System der MF bei Guru ist komplett daneben, ansonsten haben sie eine gute, aber zu adaptierende Range für Commercials.


Bezog mich hierauf @Fantastic Fishing zu den pellets: Andal empfiehlt gerne pflanzliche von der BayWa- vielleicht auch gegen Krabben sinnig?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Seit ca. 25 Jahren ungenutzt.



Bei mir ist es weder Dachboden, noch 25 Jahre an Zeit, aber sie liegen bei mir auch ungenutzt in der Ecke seit Gezeiten rum.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann musst du diesem Kollegen nur erklären, das er ne armlänge Abstand halten muss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320024


Die sind bei uns im Rhein mit dem Aufkommen der Grundeln extrem weniger geworden. Bin mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht, denn auch die Grundelbestände sind nicht stabil und brechen wieder ein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ein Thema. Für den allergrößten Teil der Angler sind das Grundbleie. Für mich werden sie immer das bleiben, was sie eigentlich sind. Wurf- und Senkgewichte für eine ganz eigene Methode der Fischerei in Flüssen - das Hölzeln.


Und es aus deinem Munde wo du doch quasi alles zweckentfremdest gute Aalstellen sind hier mitunter sehr hängerträchtig, da hat es als Grundblei seine Berechtigung. Ansonsten durchlaufend als durchgebundene Montage in der Strömung den Köder tanzen lassen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bezog mich hierauf @Fantastic Fishing zu den pellets: Andal empfiehlt gerne pflanzliche von der BayWa- vielleicht auch gegen Krabben sinnig?



Nichts ist gegen Krabben sinnig. Nichts. Du kannst die reduzieren, durch gewisse Einschränkungen, Pellets jeglicher Art Schlagen aber Fehl. Ich habe selbst einige pflanzliche Pellets genutzt. Hak es ab. Selbst zum Füttern von Ziegen habe ich diese Drops gefüttert, die ich aus meiner Kindheit kannte. Gabs für 5 Pfennig aus diesen Automaten, da musste ich also auch mit Angeln.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und es aus deinem Munde wo du doch quasi alles zweckentfremdest gute Aalstellen sind hier mitunter sehr hängerträchtig, da hat es als Grundblei seine Berechtigung. Ansonsten durchlaufend als durchgebundene Montage in der Strömung den Köder tanzen lassen


Da empfehle ich Baustahlstücke am Seitenarm. Noch viel billiger.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich Baustahlstücke am Seitenarm. Noch viel billiger.


Aber ein höherer Aufwand- und da die hölzl nicht schlecht werden halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen. Aber jede jeck ist annersderer


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber ein höherer Aufwand- und da die hölzl nicht schlecht werden halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen. Aber jede jeck ist annersderer


Das wohl. Aber wenn man ums Zerplatzen Aal will ... ich will nicht, aber ich habe damit beste, geldliche, Erfahrungen beim Ruttenfischen gemacht. Die mögen auch den sehr steinigen Grund.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Ihr tut dem Hölzel unrecht. Für mich das vielseitigste Blei überhaupt - alle Methoden die ein "such", "spühr" oder "roll" im Namen führen, lassen sich mit dem Hölzel meist besser und eleganter fischen.. .

Was soll eigentlich das Gequengel über eure Kauflust?
Meine Situation ist viel schlimmer: Da ich keinen Platz mehr habe, kann ich nicht mehr kaufen - DAS macht einen so RICHTIG verrückt..


----------



## Kochtopf

Genau deswegen habe ich ein Anwesen mit diversen scheunen gekauft - bis das voll ist bin ich Kompost


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ihr tut dem Hölzel unrecht. Für mich das vielseitigste Blei überhaupt - alle Methoden die ein "such", "spühr" oder "roll" im Namen führen, lassen sich mit dem Hölzel meist besser und eleganter fischen.. .
> 
> Was soll eigentlich das Gequengel über eure Kauflust?


Das ist, was bestimmte Methoden angeht, in unserem Alter eine Frage der Herkunft. Für uns war das Hölzeln DIE Mehtode für Forellen und Äschen. Mit einer Stippe in der Hand hätte man uns vermutlich den Ärzten ausgeliefert.

Außerdem quengeln wir nicht. Wir jammern höchstens auf einem extremen Niveau. Wir philosophieren!


----------



## TobBok

So. @Tobias85 im Anhang hab ich mal eine der zwei gekauften Boxen als Bild hochgeladen. Feststellung: die Box entspricht der Balzer Tacklemate Box 1 zu 1. Insofern wird sie was taugen. Nachteil für dich: ich hab die beiden letzten Boxen vor Ort verhaftet. War zufällig beruflich in Hannover.

An alle anderen: ich habe sämtliche Karabiner Wirbel aussortiert. Viele davon waren nach näherer Untersuchung unbrauchbar. Insofern Ganz gut das ich mal genauer hingeschaut habe. Deshalb hab ich die Karabiner entsorgt und mir stattdessen zwei Hand voll corlock Karabiner mitgenommen.
Außerdem habe ich eine Hand voll Karabiner bei mir gefunden die dem Modell im Anhang entsprechen. Sind die Teile brauchbar?
So wie ich die Teile verstehe muss man die Teile gar nicht öffnen (schon getestet - aufdrücken ist nicht drin) , sondern zieht das  Vorfach einfach über den vorstehenden Clip drüber und dann soll das Halten


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich ein Anwesen mit diversen scheunen gekauft - bis das voll ist bin ich Kompost



Genau darüber reden die beste Frau der Welt und ich min. 1mal wöchentlich..
Leider sehe ich das als direkten Weg ins ewige verderben - meine Frau sammelt nämlich auch..
Schuhe und anderes, völlig sinnloses Zeug.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei uns DIE Methode zum schnellen abfischen von Bächen, für die wir keine Karte hatten...


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei uns DIE Methode zum schnellen abfischen von Bächen, für die wir keine Karte hatten...



Du meinst das Hölzl? Ich war der Meinung, hier irgendwo noch eins zu haben, aber das ist wohl doch beim Missbrauch als Grundblei im Kanal geblieben. Schade, hätt das gern mal mit Brotflocke auf Döbel getestet, muss ich mir schnell wieder eins besorgen. Das wäre ja auch ein nettes Vorhaben für die Weser im Mai.

@TobBok: Danke für die Einschätzung, dann muss ich warten, bis sie die wieder haben, und werd dann auch mal lostigern.  Zu den Wirbeln: Ich glaube, in Kochtopfs(?) Link zu Dr. Catch waren die auch beschrieben, musst du mal reinschauen. Schwer zu öffnen spricht auf jeden Fall schonmal für stabiles Material.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei uns DIE Methode zum schnellen abfischen von Bächen, für die wir keine Karte hatten...


...und die Oma vom besten Spezl hat uns immer ellenlange Vorträge gehalten, während sie die Forellen, Äschen, Rebhühner... in die Pfanne gab, oder die Polizisten anlog, denn einem Schandi ist man nicht zur Wahrheit verpflichtet - die bringen nur Unfrieden übers Haus.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @TobBok: Danke für die Einschätzung, dann muss ich warten, bis sie die wieder haben, und werd dann auch mal lostigern.  Zu den Wirbeln: Ich glaube, in Kochtopfs(?) Link zu Dr. Catch waren die auch beschrieben, musst du mal reinschauen. Schwer zu öffnen spricht auf jeden Fall schonmal für stabiles Material.


Oder du bestellst es online nach. Das wäre möglich. 
Die anderen Wirbel soll man meines Erachtens nach gar nicht öffnen können. Ziel ist ganz offensichtlich das man das Vorfach mit Zug in den Wirbel ein und aushängen kann. Eigentlich eine coole Idee. So spart man das ständige Öffnen des Karabiner.


----------



## rhinefisher

Beschädigt aber schnell mal die Leine.. .


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Beschädigt aber schnell mal die Leine.. .


Schon wahr, aber ich glaube, dass man die Beschädigung minimieren kann, wenn man den Wirbel zumindest etwas aufdrückt beim Einziehen des Vorfachs.
Wenns mans so drüber zieht - logischerweise geht da ordentlich was kaputt - aber nicht wenn man auch den Wirbel etwas drückt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schwergängig ist grundsätzlich wünschenswert, ich hatte mal ähnliche (Anbieter unbekannt), da gehörte ordentlich Gewalt zu die aufzudrücken - nach TobBoks Post verstehe ich auch warum (Ansonsten würde ich Vorfächer nach Möglichkeit einschlaufe wenn es zu schwer wird)
*ed*
So boxen gibt es tausendfach baugleich auf Aliexpress für ein paar Cent inkl. Porto und Verpackung, dauert zwar 3-4 Wochen aber ansonsten...


----------



## Andal

Damit die Vorfächer nicht stiften gehen, gibt es ja die Rubber Sleeves und dann darf es problemlos auch etwas offener sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Oder man lässt, ausser bei sinnvollen Gelegenheiten, wie spinnen,Posenadapter, Sollbruchstelle oder Ähnliches, diese ganzen Karabiner einfach weg.
Die Dinger führen oft zu Verwicklungen und machen die Montage ansich komplizierter und anfälliger.


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schwergängig ist grundsätzlich wünschenswert, ich hatte mal ähnliche (Anbieter unbekannt), da gehörte ordentlich Gewalt zu die aufzudrücken - nach TobBoks Post verstehe ich auch warum (Ansonsten würde ich Vorfächer nach Möglichkeit einschlaufe wenn es zu schwer wird)
> *ed*
> So boxen gibt es tausendfach baugleich auf Aliexpress für ein paar Cent inkl. Porto und Verpackung, dauert zwar 3-4 Wochen aber ansonsten...


jup. die boxen gibt es sicherlich baugleich millionenfach nachproduziert.ich hab sie nun mitgenommen, wenn ich sowieso schon in Hannover gewesen bin. schadet ja nicht.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oder man lässt, ausser bei sinnvollen Gelegenheiten, wie spinnen,Posenadapter, Sollbruchstelle oder Ähnliches, diese ganzen Karabiner einfach weg.
> Die Dinger führen oft zu Verwicklungen und machen die Montage ansich komplizierter und anfälliger.


Keine Sorge. Ich wollte nicht überall eine 17er Kette aus Karabinern einbauen. Es ging nur darum, mal zu klären, welche man qualitiativ im Zweifelsfall überhaupt nutzen kann. Ich bin auch eher ein Fan von normalen Wirbeln, aber hin und wieder braucht man so ein Teil ja vllt doch mal. Und dann sollte es schon halten.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oder man lässt, ausser bei sinnvollen Gelegenheiten, wie spinnen,Posenadapter, Sollbruchstelle oder Ähnliches, diese ganzen Karabiner einfach weg.
> Die Dinger führen oft zu Verwicklungen und machen die Montage ansich komplizierter und anfälliger.


Prinzipiell hast du da, wie so oft, Recht aber Karabiner machen viele Sachen einfacher - im Laufe der Zeit passt man sich an und findet seinen Weg und spätestens wenn die Karabiner ihn nerven wird er es anderes probieren


----------



## rhinefisher

Natürlich verwende ich Karabiner, aber bei einigen Methoden, z.B. die meisten Grundangelarten, aber ganz besonders beim fischen mit der Pose, bezweifel ich halt ganz arg Sinn und Zweck. Das einschlaufen einer Schlaufe in den Wirbel geht Schneller als das einhängen in die allermeisten Karabiner und beim wechseln schneide ich einfach ab.
Hat den schönen Nebeneffekt, das ich fast ausschließlich mit frisch gebundenen Vorfächern angel.
Bei Wirbel und Karabinern achte ich auf maximale Qualität - da darf es für mich keine Kompromisse geben.
Vor Jahren habe ich mal zu einem guten Preis, 1000 für 10€, 6er - 12 Wirbel von Rosco gekauft - die kann ich nie mehr verangeln..
Ebenfalls von Rosco sind die meisten meiner Karabiner - gute Qualität zum vernünftigen Preis.. .


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei Wirbel und Karabinern achte ich auf maximale Qualität - da darf es für mich keine Kompromisse geben.



Ich auch. Deshalb war das Thema so spannend für mich als Anfänger


----------



## geomas

@Andal & @rhinefisher : Ich würde liebend gerne mal einem „alten Hasen” beim traditionellen Einsatz des Hölzls zusehen. Ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine entsprechende Passage in einem Buch, find es aber nicht. 
Die modernen „Schlauch-Hölzl” nutze ich eher aus einem undefinierbaren Bauchgefühl heraus nicht. Irgendwie sind mir die Teile schon von der Optik her zutiefst supsekt. Tja, und dennoch landeten sie vor etlichen Jahren auf dem Einkaufszettel.


----------



## phirania

Heute am See.
Der Frühling kehrt ein.
Und die Fische  haben sich wieder versteckt.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die ersten Kraniche waren auch schon wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wer weiß, wer weiß............


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Stelle gefunden wo der Hund ein Ei gelegt hat?


----------



## geomas

^^ haha, ich hab das Katapult entdeckt. Brauchst Du Kormoranfedern für den Posenbau?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ haha, ich hab das Katapult entdeckt. Brauchst Du Kormoranfedern für den Posenbau?



Die Kormorane sind kurioserweise weg. Ich hab nur 2 im Hafen gesehen, ansonsten fehlt jede Spur. Dafür hab ich ein Boot entdeckt und ich frage mich ernsthaft, was es dort macht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Kormorane sind kurioserweise weg. Ich hab nur 2 im Hafen gesehen, ansonsten fehlt jede Spur. Dafür hab ich ein Boot entdeckt und ich frage mich ernsthaft, was es dort macht?



Es schwimmt!
Das machen Boote so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es schwimmt!
> Das machen Boote so.



Dieser mächtige Fluss eignet sich auch hervorragend für Fahren in alle Richtungen. Wären da nur nicht die beiden Wehre, Elbe, Hafen, Biberdamm, flache Passagen, Brücken und andere Hindernisse. Sicherlich ein toller Ort zum Paddeln.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal & @rhinefisher : Ich würde liebend gerne mal einem „alten Hasen” beim traditionellen Einsatz des Hölzls zusehen. Ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine entsprechende Passage in einem Buch, find es aber nicht.
> Die modernen „Schlauch-Hölzl” nutze ich eher aus einem undefinierbaren Bauchgefühl heraus nicht. Irgendwie sind mir die Teile schon von der Optik her zutiefst supsekt. Tja, und dennoch landeten sie vor etlichen Jahren auf dem Einkaufszettel.


Schau mal bei den FoPu-Anglern nach den Bodentastern. Das sind Dinger, die dem klassischen Hölzel am nächsten kommen. Das Ding ans Ende der Hauptschnur und darüber 1-3 Springerfliegen. Quer, etwas aufwärts zur Strömung werfen und dann bei konstanter Schnurkontrolle am Grund entlang führen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es schwimmt!
> Das machen Boote so.


Das Boot muss das ab!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den FoPu-Anglern nach den Bodentastern. Das sind Dinger, die dem klassischen Hölzel am nächsten kommen. Das Ding ans Ende der Hauptschnur und darüber 1-3 Springerfliegen. Quer, etwas aufwärts zur Strömung werfen und dann bei konstanter Schnurkontrolle am Grund entlang führen...



Danke! Hatte eben schon auf Youtube ein Äschen-Angel-Video entdeckt, wo mit zwei Nymphen am Seitenarm oberhalb des Hölzls gefangen wurde. 
Durch die FoPu-Videos wühl ich mich jetzt nicht, da brauch ich vorher noch ein paar Pils.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Durch die FoPu-Videos wühl ich mich jetzt nicht, da brauch ich vorher noch ein paar Pils.


----------



## Andal

Du kannst sie natürlich auch selber bauen. Röhrchen vom Hollunder, Birnenblei und etwas Schnur. Durch die bewegliche Verbindung vom Blei zum Röhrchen "nicken" die Fliegen perfekt. Aber das Röhrchen unbedingt mehrfach innen und Außen lackieren, sonst quillt das Holz und dann funktioniert es nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst sie natürlich auch selber bauen. Röhrchen vom Hollunder, Birnenblei und etwas Schnur. Durch die bewegliche Verbindung vom Blei zum Röhrchen "nicken" die Fliegen perfekt. Aber das Röhrchen unbedingt mehrfach innen und Außen lackieren, sonst quillt das Holz und dann funktioniert es nicht mehr richtig.


Das klingt nach einem Fall für @Minimax


----------



## Andal

Dann aber hurtig ans Werk, bevor der Holler wieder austreibt und zu saftig wird.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kennst Du diese Wasserkugeln mit 3 Fliegen dran?
Man möchte lachen, aber diese Dinger sind ungemein fängig.
Ein Hölzel fischt man eigentlich genau so - nur halt am Grund.
Man kann auch sehr schön sandige Mündungsbereiche nach Wölfen absuchen.
Wichtig ist immer das vorraustreiben der Köder.. .


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kennst Du diese Wasserkugeln mit 3 Fliegen dran?
> Man möchte lachen, aber diese Dinger sind ungemein fängig.
> Ein Hölzel fischt man eigentlich genau so - nur halt am Grund.
> Man kann auch sehr schön sandige Mündungsbereiche nach Wölfen absuchen.
> Wichtig ist immer das vorraustreiben der Köder.. .


So haben wir auch unsere Forellen gefangen, nur halt in kleiner. Eine Fliegenrute war beim Taschengeld nicht drin.


----------



## Andal

Mit einem voluminösen Wooly Bugger geht es auch auf Barben erstaunlich gut. Das imitiert wohl losgeschlagene Köcherfliegenlarven, oder was in der Art.

https://www.google.com/search?q=woo...AKHdRWBKwQ_B0wEnoECAYQBg#imgrc=FRyo5x4O98NVNM:


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
die Feinabstimmung zwischen Gewicht und Auftrieb dürfte sehr knifflig sein. Fa. Balzer stellt Bodentaster in dezenter Optik, aber zweifelhafter Stabilität her, ich habe in paar, aber noch nie verwendet. Ich habe mal an meinen verschlammten Plötzentümpel ein wenig mit neutralen/sinkenden Spirolinos experimentiert. die ich auf eine Schnur aufgezogen hatte und nach Art eines Paternosters montierte. Das war da aber nicht so günstig, da die Schnur nicht zu spannen war-eben Stillwasser...  Am Fliesswasser, also die oben beschriebene echte Hölzlmethode habe ich noch nie probiert.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Im Fluss stellt sich eh nix auf. Da fungiert das Röhrchen viel mehr als Hilfe gegen Hänger zwischen den Steinen.


----------



## yukonjack

TobBok schrieb:


> Schon wahr, aber ich glaube, dass man die Beschädigung minimieren kann, wenn man den Wirbel zumindest etwas aufdrückt beim Einziehen des Vorfachs.
> Wenns mans so drüber zieht - logischerweise geht da ordentlich was kaputt - aber nicht wenn man auch den Wirbel etwas drückt.


Bin dabei diese Dinger mal zu testen.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/15-st-cke-Schwenker-feste-Ringe-Anti-gewickelt-Silica-Gel-Stecker-Sub-linie-Angeln-Locken-Linie/32913956027.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.74604c4dMfzMNK


----------



## Tobias85

Ac so fischt man die Hölzl..ich hatte es so verstanden, dass man sie wie beim Ledgern auf die Schnur zieht und dahinter dann das Vorfach mit Köder.  Also schon abtreibend und so, nicht als Grundblei-Ersatz...nur eben die Reihenfolge Hölzl-Köder war in meinem Kopf vertauscht...


----------



## Tobias85

Wie lang muss den klassicherweise der Seitenarm für den vorraustreibenden Köder sein?


----------



## phirania

Glaube er schleicht sich an die 

Kuhwiesenwaller an...


----------



## feederbrassen

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin dabei diese Dinger mal zu testen.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/15-st-cke-Schwenker-feste-Ringe-Anti-gewickelt-Silica-Gel-Stecker-Sub-linie-Angeln-Locken-Linie/32913956027.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.74604c4dMfzMNK


Aaaahh tu das weg, davon bekommt man ja Augenkrebs


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin dabei diese Dinger mal zu testen.





feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aaaahh tu das weg, davon bekommt man ja Augenkrebs



Zumindest dem Namen nach sind sie das ultimative Nübsie:

"Moin Erwin, was haste den da für´n Teil in der Montage?!"
"Moin Kalle, das ist´n "Swivel Solid Rings Anti-wrapped Silica Gel Connector Sub-line Fishing Lure Line Carp Hook Quick Link Ball Bearing Tool."


----------



## TobBok

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin dabei diese Dinger mal zu testen.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/15-st-cke-Schwenker-feste-Ringe-Anti-gewickelt-Silica-Gel-Stecker-Sub-linie-Angeln-Locken-Linie/32913956027.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.74604c4dMfzMNK


Spannend .


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ac so fischt man die Hölzl..ich hatte es so verstanden, dass man sie wie beim Ledgern auf die Schnur zieht und dahinter dann das Vorfach mit Köder.  Also schon abtreibend und so, nicht als Grundblei-Ersatz...nur eben die Reihenfolge Hölzl-Köder war in meinem Kopf vertauscht...


Ich habe verschiedene Einsatzmöglichkeiten gesehen.als blei ersatz usw


----------



## yukonjack

Die gibt`s auch noch in einem hellen freundlichen schwarz.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50-st-cke-Angeln-Wirbel-Kugellager-Wirbel-Solide-Ringe-Angeln-Stecker-rolling-swivel-angeln-Haken-Zubeh/32952553957.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.66fd4c4d17rsjP


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich halte es wie gehabt :
So unauffällig und so wenig chichi wie möglich. 
Und bei Kleinteilen kann man auch schnell am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie lang muss den klassicherweise der Seitenarm für den vorraustreibenden Köder sein?


Das ist die Gretchenfrage und hängt auch ein bisschen vom Gewässer ab. Je wilder der Bach, desto kürzer der Springer, oder auch Zügel genannt. Im Schnitt so zwischen 15 und 25 cm.


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Die gibt`s auch noch in einem hellen freundlichen schwarz.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50-st-cke-Angeln-Wirbel-Kugellager-Wirbel-Solide-Ringe-Angeln-Stecker-rolling-swivel-angeln-Haken-Zubeh/32952553957.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.66fd4c4d17rsjP



ich kenn die in der Version, ich weiss aber echt nicht mehr wo ich die herhab oder wer die herstellt:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ich kenn die in der Version, ich weiss aber echt nicht mehr wo ich die herhab oder wer die herstellt:



Quick change swivels gibt es von jeder Marke mit Karpfenkram.

Die aus dem Link sind so wie die Matrix Hooklength swivel.


----------



## Andal

Beim Terminal Tackle bin ich durchaus markenbewußt, wurde aber von dem Zeug noch nie enttäuscht. Korum, Fox und Mika (i.d.R.).


----------



## yukonjack

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich halte es wie gehabt :
> So unauffällig und so wenig chichi wie möglich.
> Und bei Kleinteilen kann man auch schnell am falschen Ende sparen.


Also ich komme mit den Dingern super klar(Kopfrute). Schneller kann ich die Vorfächer nicht wechseln. Beim Feedern muss ich noch testen.


----------



## feederbrassen

yukonjack schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit den Dingern super klar(Kopfrute). Schneller kann ich die Vorfächer nicht wechseln. Beim Feedern muss ich noch testen.


Um Gottes Willen, soll und kann ja auch jeder so machen wie er mag. 
Wenn es für dich passt, alles gut.


----------



## yukonjack

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen, soll und kann ja auch jeder so machen wie er mag.
> Wenn es für dich passt, alles gut.


Ja sicher, sollte auch nur ein Hinweis auf die Dinger sein.


----------



## feederbrassen

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja sicher, sollte auch nur ein Hinweis auf die Dinger sein.


Alles gut 
Ich nehme die normalen Karabiner Wirbel .
Billig ,No Name hatte ich mal ausprobiert und gleich in die Tonne geworfen .
Das war einfach Schrott .
Beim Einschlaufen stört mich der entstehende Drall wenn mit Rolle gefischt wird. 
Nur an der Pol mach ich das


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich Schlaufe bei Haken <14 ins Wirbelöhr und habe kein Drallproblem - du meinst sicher Schlaufe in Schlaufe?


----------



## TobBok

So Jungs. Ich mach mir dann mal demnächst eine rute fertig mit einer dicken Hecht Pose und einem dicken Bodenblei und werde den Altarm vermessen, von dem ich letztens Bilder geschickt hatte und dann gehts los mit dem Beangeln. Doch zuerst wird kartografiert.
Und falls ich was besonderes finde, werd ich berichten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> - du meinst sicher Schlaufe in Schlaufe?


Ja genau ,hätte ich besser Schlaufe in Schlaufe schreiben sollen. 
Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist die Gretchenfrage und hängt auch ein bisschen vom Gewässer ab. Je wilder der Bach, desto kürzer der Springer, oder auch Zügel genannt. Im Schnitt so zwischen 15 und 25 cm.


Habsch vergessen: 

Der Abstand vom Hölzel zum Springerknoten muss immer größer sein, als der Zügel lang ist!


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, @Andal! Dann werd ich mir wohl nochmal ein paar kleine Tiroler besorgen müssen.  An was für Ruten fischt man die Methode normalerweise? Bisserkennung per Finger an der Schnur?

@TobBok: Ja, die üblichen Alternativverwendungen kenne ich natürlich und hab mein Hölzl auch dafür bisher verwendet, aber wenn die ursprüngliche Verwendung so fängig ist, dann möchte ich das zumindest mal ausprobieren. Mal sehen, wie ich mich dann anstelle


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Doch zuerst wird kartografiert.


Absolut lobens- und nachahmenswert! Weder Segelschiff noch Dampfmaschine haben die Welt erobert, die Kartographie war´s.
Ich hab das immer und immer wieder für bestimmte Abschnitte vor, aber dann siegt die Bissgeilheit _Leidenschaft_ und das grossartige
Vermessungswerk wird zugunsten einer untergehenden Pose abgebrochen..


----------



## Kochtopf

Das wird spannend, Berichte!
Ich glaube dabei würde eine nicht zu kurze Rute mit parabolischer Aktion in 1,5lbs Testkurve eine gute Figur machen.

Aber das gilt für fast alles


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke, @Andal! Dann werd ich mir wohl nochmal ein paar kleine Tiroler besorgen müssen.  An was für Ruten fischt man die Methode normalerweise? Bisserkennung per Finger an der Schnur?


Spinnruten so 270 bis 330 cm in einem entsprechenden Wurfgewicht. Wir fischten zwangsläufig mit Mono. Es geht aber auch mit Geflecht. Die Bissanzeige sieht man ausreichend über die Schnur. Und lieber einmal zu oft anschlagen!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube dabei würde eine nicht zu kurze Rute mit parabolischer Aktion in 1,5lbs Testkurve eine gute Figur machen.



wie bei allem, alter Avonfuchs, Du!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut lobens- und nachahmenswert! Weder Segelschiff noch Dampfmaschine haben die Welt erobert, die Kartographie war´s.
> Ich hab das immer und immer wieder für bestimmte Abschnitte vor, aber dann siegt die Bissgeilheit _Leidenschaft_ und das grossartige
> Vermessungswerk wird zugunsten einer untergehenden Pose abgebrochen..


Ich bin sehr sehr lotfaul, meist kenne ich die grobe Struktur des Gewässers aber irgendwie bin ich dann zu angelgeil für so Chichi


----------



## Andal

Vom Prinzip her ist nicht sehr viel Unterschied zwischen dem Hölzeln und dem Drop Shot. Nur das man beim Hölzl nicht zusätzlich animiert und das Ganze treiben lässt.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr sehr lotfaul, meist kenne ich die grobe Struktur des Gewässers aber irgendwie bin ich dann zu angelgeil für so Chichi



Eines Tages hoffe ich in der Position zu sein, Remote Sensing Luftschläge anzuordnen, und dann wird so manches Gewässer einem hochauflösenden Drohnenlaserscan (geht auch inzwischen bei nicht zu tiefem Wasser) unterzogen.  "Ähm Herr Minimax, uns sind da seltsame Muster bei der Auswahl ihrer Scanflächen aufgefallen. Wissen sie eigentlich, was eine Überfliegung und Aufbereitung kostet?"


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr sehr lotfaul, meist kenne ich die grobe Struktur des Gewässers aber irgendwie bin ich dann zu angelgeil für so Chichi


Vielleicht solltest du das mit dem Loten mal ändern.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @TobBok: Ja, die üblichen Alternativverwendungen kenne ich natürlich und hab mein Hölzl auch dafür bisher verwendet, aber wenn die ursprüngliche Verwendung so fängig ist, dann möchte ich das zumindest mal ausprobieren. Mal sehen, wie ich mich dann anstelle


Aufschwimmende Köder wären wohl der Klassiker, nehm ich an.


Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut lobens- und nachahmenswert! Weder Segelschiff noch Dampfmaschine haben die Welt erobert, die Kartographie war´s.
> Ich hab das immer und immer wieder für bestimmte Abschnitte vor, aber dann siegt die Bissgeilheit _Leidenschaft_ und das grossartige
> Vermessungswerk wird zugunsten einer untergehenden Pose abgebrochen..


Ich bin sehr methodisch, aber ich werde nicht jeden cm ausmessen nur die grobe Struktur feststellen. Ich wollte mir eh eine Art Lotrute fertig machen. Ich hab hier noch so eine alte Glasfaserrute und eine billige Rolle von Sänger liegen, die mach ich mir fertig. Ist eine teleroute. Kann man also überall mitnehmen. Auch spontan.
Das ist eine Idee, die ich von Matze Koch kopiert hab.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Spinnruten so 270 bis 330 cm in einem entsprechenden Wurfgewicht. Wir fischten zwangsläufig mit Mono. Es geht aber auch mit Geflecht. Die Bissanzeige sieht man ausreichend über die Schnur. Und lieber einmal zu oft anschlagen!



Alles klar, sobald ich das probiert habe, werde ich berichten.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du das mit dem Loten mal ändern.


Ja ich weiss aber ach Leck mich doch 
Immerhin lote ich ein bisschen. Ich denke mir immer "beim nächsten mal richtig und in ruhe" und dann... encore une fois


----------



## Andal

@Tobias85 

Schau aber bitte genau in den Erlaubnisschein. Oft ist das Hölzeln ausdrücklich verboten. Denn mit dem Hölzel und einem Rotwurm am Haken kann man ein kleines Gewässer ganz schnell von Äschen und Forellen "befreien"!


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss aber ach Leck mich doch


Mit son chichi geb ich mich nicht ab


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss aber ach Leck mich doch
> Immerhin lote ich ein bisschen. Ich denke mir immer "beim nächsten mal richtig und in ruhe" und dann... encore une fois


Als quasi reiner Grundangler spare ich mir das Loten auch meistens.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meine Situation ist viel schlimmer: Da ich keinen Platz mehr habe, kann ich nicht mehr kaufen - DAS macht einen so RICHTIG verrückt..


Genau, das ist extrem belastend. 
 Und meine Frau und Anhang passen genau auf, dass ich erstmal räumen und verkaufen muss! 

Ganz schwer, muss schon besonderes passieren, damit die (großen) Pakete wieder kommen dürfen ....


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch so eine alte Glasfaserrute und eine billige Rolle von Sänger liegen, die mach ich mir fertig. Ist eine teleroute. Kann man also überall mitnehmen. Auch spontan.



Nix da, denk Doch bitte an Deine Mitmenschen -ükel, grade in dieser Jahreszeit. Wir brauchen sofort eine eingehende, rege diskutierte Tackleberatung für eine Specialist Probing Rod, Plus Professional Plumbing Reel. Schnur nicht vergessen. Und nen Guten Feldzeichenrahmen.
Also, da müsste schon so was in Richtung Spod Rod her, Länge natürlich gewässerabhängig. Rolle sollte Zählwerk haben, Freilauf muss auch sein, und gibt's eigentlich ne Schnur mit Dezimeterskala?....


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Als quasi reiner Grundangler spare ich mir das Loten auch meistens.


Naja ist ja schon nett im flüssle zu wissen wo gumpen und Kanten und so ein Schnickschnack sind, oder?


----------



## Andal

...und wenn wir dann mit Loten fertig haben, ist auch der letzte Fisch vom Platz gejagt.


----------



## Andal

Am Rhein war ich ja unverschämt. Als letztes Jahr das Wasser am tiefsten war, hab ich gemacht Skizze von Grund!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn wir dann mit Loten fertig haben, ist auch der letzte Fisch vom Platz gejagt.



Daher ja die ideale Vorstellung einer reinen Lotexpedition plus Kartographierung.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Als quasi reiner Grundangler spare ich mir das Loten auch meistens.


Wenn ich die Stellen kenne brauche ich auch nur zwei Würfe, ich zähle aber immer mit bin das Blei am Grund angekommen ist. 
Ein anderes Gewässer ist ein Wendebecken vom Rhein. 
Der Tiefenunterschied beträgt da teilweise nur 40cm, die da aber enorm wichtig sind .


----------



## Tobias85

Bei uns steht von Hölzeln nichts in der Gewässerordnung. Unsere Bäche bestehen aber in erster Linie auch aus flachen Rieselstrecken mit massig Kraut und schmalen Rinnen dazwischen, da muss man schon ausgiebig nach Stelle suchen, die sich dafür eigen. Ich wüsste jetzt nur zwei. Da ist die Gefahr wahrscheinlich nicht so groß, dass man großflächig alle Fettflossenträger rausholt.

An Forellen und Äschen (falls letztere hier überhaupt vorkommen) bin ich ja aber auch garnicht (oder nur wenig) interessiert, eher an den scheuen Döbeln 



TobBok schrieb:


> Aufschwimmende Köder wären wohl der Klassiker, nehm ich an.



Ich hab hier ein paar Nymphen und Nassfliegen rumliegen, die könnten nach 17 Jahren mal wieder zum Einsatz gebracht werden...Für die Döbel dürfte aber ne schöne Brotflocke sinnvoller sein und mir nebenbei vielleicht noch die lästigen Forellen vom Hals halten


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja ist ja schon nett im flüssle zu wissen wo gumpen und Kanten und so ein Schnickschnack sind, oder?


Nett ist gut du Spaßvogel


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Daher ja die ideale Vorstellung einer reinen Lotexpedition plus Kartographierung.


Erinnert mich an einen (ehemaligen) Angelfreund. Der fährt spotten, loten und macht vermutlich auch geheime Tänze ... und fängt am Ende auch nicht besser.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> mir nebenbei vielleicht noch die lästigen Forellen vom Hals halten



Das fettflossige Fischunkraut breitet sich in den letzten Jahren ohnehin rasant aus!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das fettflossige Fischunkraut breitet sich in den letzten Jahren ohnehin rasant aus!


Sie ruinieren als Laichschädlinge wunderbare Döbelgewässer!


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, da müsste schon so was in Richtung Spod Rod her, Länge natürlich gewässerabhängig. Rolle sollte Zählwerk haben, Freilauf muss auch sein, und gibt's eigentlich ne Schnur mit Dezimeterskala?....


Ich bin da praktisch. Nix komplexes. Einfache Montage + Markierung 50 cm von der Rolle weg. Und schon kann man ausmessen.


Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn wir dann mit Loten fertig haben, ist auch der letzte Fisch vom Platz gejagt.


Och. Die finden sich wieder ein.

Ich finds einfach sinnig nicht blind drauf los zu angeln, sondern wissen zu sammeln. Insofern wird das kein Dauereinsatzgerät sondern auf lange sicht maximal ein weiteres Hilfsmittel.
Außerdem ist es eine gute Ausrede das Auswerfen zu zu üben. Aber erzählts nicht weiter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an einen (ehemaligen) Angelfreund. Der fährt spotten, loten und macht vermutlich auch geheime Tänze ... und fängt am Ende auch nicht besser.


Dann tanzt er die falschen Tänze!


----------



## feederbrassen

Mit der chichi loterei lernt man sehr viel über die Struktur des Gewässers, das ist Gold wert. 
Man weiß mehr als andere und wenn man es richtig verstanden hat fängt man zudem auch mehr .


----------



## Andal

Erzähl das mal solchen Leuten ... oder noch besser: das man Erfolg beim Angeln nicht kaufen kann!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal solchen Leuten ... oder noch besser: das man Erfolg beim Angeln nicht kaufen kann!


Manche lernen es nie.


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mit der chichi loterei lernt man sehr viel über die Struktur des Gewässers, das ist Gold wert.
> Man weiß mehr als andere und wenn man es richtig verstanden hat fängt man zudem auch mehr .


Ist ein kleiner Nebeneffekt, den ich nicht so schlecht finde.
Führ ich halt immer eine Rute mit der Montage mit - find ich nicht weiter wild.
Und an einer Telerute geht kaum Platz verloren.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Ist ein kleiner Nebeneffekt, den ich nicht so schlecht finde.
> Führ ich halt immer eine Rute mit der Montage mit - find ich nicht weiter wild.


Kleiner Tipp:

Setz dich an ein kleines, klares Bächlein und spiele ein wenig mit Steinchen, Sand und Hölzchen. So lernst du am schnellsten, wie man das Wasser lesen kann!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Setz dich an ein kleines, klares Bächlein und spiele ein wenig mit Steinchen, Sand und Hölzchen. So lernst du am schnellsten, wie man das Wasser lesen kann!


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Ist ein kleiner Nebeneffekt, den ich nicht so schlecht finde.
> Führ ich halt immer eine Rute mit der Montage mit - find ich nicht weiter wild.


So hab ich mal DEN Spot überhaupt gefunden.
Die carphunter nennen den inzwischen Zuckerhut.
Der Kopf des Zuckerhutes liegt 3 m unter Wasser .
Der Durchmesser oben beträgt gerade mal 4m.
An den Seiten und zum Ufer hin fällt er bis auf 8m ab.
Auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite vom Ufer weg, zum See hin, ist der Zuckerhut voll mit Teichmuscheln.
Im Sommer geht da die Post ab.


----------



## geomas

Bekenntnisse eines viel-zu-wenig-Loters: auch wenn ich am Fluß nebenan bei starkem Niedrigwasser Referenzfotos mache (Hindernisse, „Kanten”) und auf diese regelmäßig zurückgreife klemme ich mir das Loten meistens. Hatte ja mal den Vorsatz, mit einer Billigstippe als Lot-Rute einen kleinen Fluß zu kartieren, bin davon aber wieder abgekommen.
In der Praxis orientiere ich mich meistens an der Ufervegetation, dem Röhricht, Seerosenfeldern sowie an deutlich sichtbaren Unterwasserhindernissen (Baumstamm im Wasser...). Zum Glück sind die Gewässer in meiner Nähe meistens ganz gut „lesbar”.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> In der Praxis orientiere ich mich meistens an der Ufervegetation, dem Röhricht, Seerosenfeldern sowie an deutlich sichtbaren Unterwasserhindernissen (Baumstamm im Wasser...). Zum Glück sind die Gewässer in meiner Nähe meistens ganz gut „lesbar”.


Wenn das eh der Bereich ist den du befischen reicht das auch .
Im Rhein kenne ich durch das mitzählen beim Absinken ein paar Buhnen die tief sind, das reicht mir da völlig.
In einer Kiesgrube geht es nicht ohne, sonst machst du oft eine lange Nase am Wasser.
Schmunzeln muss ich immer über die Leute die an den See kommen, ihre Montage irgendwo in den See ballern und warten und warten und warten........ ..
Ich vergleiche das gerne so :
Als Mensch läufst du auch nicht Kreuz und quer durch die Gegend. 
Fische schonmal garnicht .


----------



## TobBok

Für mich ists ja eigtl nur die Ausrede das mit dem werfen zu üben......ganz unironisch.
Was übers Gewässer rausfinden, ist ein netter Nebeneffekt & das lernen von Gewässer mit der Zeit (und ich hab da schon hilfreiche Literatur dazu)


----------



## geomas

Bisher hab ich mit der ufernahen Angelei ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Als Kind war es natürlich mein Ehrgeiz, den Köder so weit wie möglich hinaus zu befördern. Meine erste Schleie hab ich dann etwa 50cm vom Ufer gefangen, praktisch direkt vor den Füßen. War ne gute Lektion.


----------



## Andal

Ich angle heute noch vorzugsweise "vor den eigenen Füssen".


----------



## feederbrassen

Klasse finde ich zb Seerosen, wenn die Blätter dann anfangen zu vibrieren kannst du dich schon mal auf den Einschlag, der mit Sicherheit kommt ,vorbereiten.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Klasse finde ich zb Seerosen, wenn die Blätter dann anfangen zu vibrieren kannst du dich schon mal auf den Einschlag, der mit Sicherheit kommt ,vorbereiten.


...oder wenn sich die Blubberblasen unaufhaltsam deiner Montage nähern. Puls 180 ... und das wird sich nie ändern!


----------



## feederbrassen

Jaaaaa


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder wenn sich die Blubberblasen unaufhaltsam deiner Montage nähern. Puls 180 ... und das wird sich nie ändern!



Die Blubberblasen erinnern mich an den letzten (heißen) Frühling: die Tincas wollten die auf der Schleienstraße geparkten Köder partout nicht nehmen, dafür haben sich die Rotfedern und Plötz an den Pellets bedient. Vermutlich hat die von den Schleien erzeugte Sedimentwolke die anderen Species neugierig und futterneidisch=unvorsichtig gemacht.


----------



## Andal

Du wirfst schön präzise das gegenüberliegende Ufer an.
Du triffst genau vor den versunkenen Busch unter dem garantiert wenigstens ein Döbel steht.
Du weisst, jetzt ist der Köder am langen Vorfach genau vor sein Maul geschwungen.
Du sitzt da und wenn man dich stechen würde, es käme kein Tropfen Blut.

Das ist Angeln!


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Die Blubberblasen erinnern mich an den letzten (heißen) Frühling: die Tincas wollten die auf der Schleienstraße geparkten Köder partout nicht nehmen, dafür haben sich die Rotfedern und Plötz an den Pellets bedient. Vermutlich hat die von den Schleien erzeugte Sedimentwolke die anderen Species neugierig und futterneidisch=unvorsichtig gemacht.


Bei mir ist der Ablauf meistens so :
Nach dem Anfüttern sind die Plötzen meist zuerst da. 
Das geht so meistens 15-30 Minuten. 
Dann wird es oft Schlagartig ruhig und wenn die Wasseroberfläche ruhig ist kannst du oft die Blubberblasen sehen die deinem Hakenköder immer näher kommen und dann geht's los 
Entweder sind dann die Tincas da ,die Klodeckel oder gleich die Karpfen. 
Erstere haben letztere immer im Schlepp.


----------



## geomas

Der Wetterbericht für die kommende Zeit sieht recht gut aus. Blubberblasen sind wohl nicht zu erwarten, aber vielleicht kann ich einen Karpfen in Küchengröße am Schilfrand abholen. Der Fluß nebenan wär natürlich auch ne Option.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Du wirfst schön präzise das gegenüberliegende Ufer an.
> Du triffst genau vor den versunkenen Busch unter dem garantiert wenigstens ein Döbel steht.
> Du weisst, jetzt ist der Köder am langen Vorfach genau vor sein Maul geschwungen.
> Du sitzt da und wenn man dich stechen würde, es käme kein Tropfen Blut.
> 
> Das ist Angeln!


In dem Moment auf der Döbelpirsch startet spätestens der Modus Operandi der Jägers, die Sinne werden bereits einen Moment bevor die Spitze zuckt, bevor die Pose untergeht, schärfer, man wird ganz Pfeil und alles in einem schreit "JETZT!" und mit dem Bissindikator schellt, nein: peitscht! die Rute nach oben - hängt! Wütende Kopfschläge und man fühlt für eine kurze Unendlichkeit eine direkte Verbindung mit dem Leben - und nur einen Augenblick später lichtet sich der Nebel als der Döbel in die Maschen gleitet.


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Ablauf meistens so :
> Nach dem Anfüttern sind die Plötzen meist zuerst da.
> Das geht so meistens 15-30 Minuten.
> Dann wird es oft Schlagartig ruhig und wenn die Wasseroberfläche ruhig ist kannst du oft die Blubberblasen sehen die deinem Hakenköder immer näher kommen und dann geht's los
> Entweder sind dann die Tincas da ,die Klodeckel oder gleich die Karpfen.
> Erstere haben letztere immer im Schlepp.



Das ist gemein, machst mir den Mund so wässerig... 
ich hab leider in meiner Umgebung kein Schleiengewässer. 
Leider überall Vereinsgewässer, da bleibt nur der Rhein mit seinen Altarmen. 
Da gibt es bestimmt auch Schleien, aber sehr schwer da eine zu fangen.


----------



## geomas

... zu „meinem” Döbelgewässer ist es leider eine Fahrt kreuz und quer durch die Stadt, Autobahn, dann ab über die Dörfer.
Die meisten der vielversprechend anmutenden Stellen sind sehr schwer zugänglich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schönes Foto geo! So schön und verwunschen ist meine Fulle nicht, ich neidisch


----------



## Minimax

Nabend, Jungs,
mal wieder eine technische Frage, Gott schütze meine arme Seele, zu Rollen:
Es geht um Feedern bzw. Angelei mit Spitzenbissanzeige an mittleren Flüssen. Konkret gehts darum, gefüllte 60er Korbe weit zu transportieren, oder 2oz festmontagen zum platz zu bringen. Das passende Rutenpärchen ist auf dem weg, aber ich brauche noch die Rollen für die beiden. Daher meine Kurzanfrage. Soll ne weite Spule haben, Clipwurftauglich sein und vor allem einen feinen Freilauf (killerkriterium) aufweisen. Gerne auch mehr als einzwie Saisonen haltbar. Schnüre werden sich zwischen 0,22 und 0,30 bewegen. Ruten sind 12´ ca 300g wg ca. 120(Papier)
Gibt es zwingende, oder gewichtige Gründe die gegen  X-Aero 4000 FA sprechen?  (ausser der dämlichen Doppelkurbel). Ich habe eine gebrauchte im Günstigen Angebot, und die finde ich trocken begrabbelt ganz nice, und würd die zweite dazukaufen. Gegenargumente, Alternativen?
Herzlichen Dank,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ... zu „meinem” Döbelgewässer ist es leider eine Fahrt kreuz und quer durch die Stadt, Autobahn, dann ab über die Dörfer.
> Die meisten der vielversprechend anmutenden Stellen sind sehr schwer zugänglich.


Oh entschuldigt das unsensible Tacklepost-
Lieber Geomas,
schön das Du wieder Deine Bilder mit uns teilst. Was wirklich geil an Deinen Bildern ist, ist die Klarheit, da hilft ein behutsames Schwarzweiss natürlich- grade das Fischmotiv aus dem Nachbarthraed war wirklich schön. Hier meine Frage: Wie kannst Du im schönen Sommer und der pointellistischen Natur mit ihren Blättern und
Lichtflecken die Strukturen so wunderbar hervorheben? Gehst Du über Raw?
Chapeau,
Dein Minimax


----------



## Matrix85

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, Jungs,
> mal wieder eine technische Frage, Gott schütze meine arme Seele, zu Rollen:
> Es geht um Feedern bzw. Angelei mit Spitzenbissanzeige an mittleren Flüssen. Konkret gehts darum, gefüllte 60er Korbe weit zu transportieren, oder 2oz festmontagen zum platz zu bringen. Das passende Rutenpärchen ist auf dem weg, aber ich brauche noch die Rollen für die beiden. Daher meine Kurzanfrage. Soll ne weite Spule haben, Clipwurftauglich sein und vor allem einen feinen Freilauf (killerkriterium) aufweisen. Gerne auch mehr als einzwie Saisonen haltbar. Schnüre werden sich zwischen 0,22 und 0,30 bewegen. Ruten sind 12´ ca 300g wg ca. 120(Papier)
> Gibt es zwingende, oder gewichtige Gründe die gegen  X-Aero 4000 FA sprechen?  (ausser der dämlichen Doppelkurbel). Ich habe eine gebrauchte im Günstigen Angebot, und die finde ich trocken begrabbelt ganz nice, und würd die zweite dazukaufen. Gegenargumente, Alternativen?
> Herzlichen Dank,
> Euer
> Minimax



Am Fluss eine Festmontage ist schon mal komplett daneben. Freilauf ist Pflicht! 
Und eine Freilaufrolle mit Clip zu fischen ist auch komplett daneben! 
Ich empfehle eine 5000er oder wenn du ein 30iger Stahlseil fischt dann auch gern eine 6000er. 
Meine Empfehlung : Browning Black Viper 850 
Oder Matrix Horizon 5000


----------



## Minimax

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Am Fluss eine Festmontage ist schon mal komplett daneben. Freilauf ist Pflicht!
> Und eine Freilaufrolle mit Clip zu fischen ist auch komplett daneben!


Verzeih, lieber Freund, ich habe mich unklar ausgedrückt: Das war nicht die konkrete Taktik, sondern Beispiele der Bandbreite des Einsatzes. Mir schweben viele verschiedene Ideen vor. Daher auch mein beharren auf einem feinen Freilauf. Das eien Freilaufmontage mit eingeclippter Schnur problematisch sein kann (schmunzel) ist selbst mir klar...
Edit: Danke für die ALternativ vorschläge, die will ich gleich mal recherchieren,

hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh entschuldigt das unsensible Tacklepost-
> Lieber Geomas,
> schön das Du wieder Deine Bider mit uns teilst. Was wirklich geil an Deinen Bildern ist, ist die Klarheit, da hilft ein behutsames Schwarzweiss natürlich- grade das Fischmitv aus dem Nachbarthraed war wirklich schön. Hier meine Frage: Wie kannst Du im schönnen sommer und der pointellistischen Natur mit ihren Blatter und
> Lichtflecken die Strukturen so wunderbar hervorheben? Gehst Du über Raw?
> Chapeau,
> Dein Minimax



Danke! In Sachen Raw: mal so, mal so. Das Flußbild ist von nem bunten JPEG (ältere Kompakt-Digitalkamera, die hab ich bei 90% meiner Angeltrips dabei weil leicht+kompakt). Das Original war relativ „flach”, also nicht übermäßig kontrastreich (Oktober-Nachmittag). Das ist hilfreich, wenn man hinterher die Bilder hoch-jazzen möchte. Das Fischgitter ist vom RAW (relativ teure DSLR mit gutem Objektiv).
Von bunt nach SW geh ich über SIlverEfex.

Zur Rollenfrage kann ich leider nix sinnvolles beitragen.



edit: 




50 shades of green (das Original aus meiner alten Fujifilm X10)


----------



## Matrix85

Minimax schrieb:


> Verzeih, lieber Freund, ich habe mich unklar ausgedrückt: Das war nicht die konkrete Taktik, sondern Beispiele der Bandbreite des Einsatzes. Mir schweben viele verschiedene Ideen vor. Daher auch mein beharren auf einem feinen Freilauf. Das eien Freilaufmontage mit eingeclippter Schnur problematisch sein kann (schmunzel) ist selbst mir klar...
> Edit: Danke für die ALternativ vorschläge, die will ich gleich mal recherchieren,
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Den Freilauf braucht doch eigentlich kein Mensch. 
Einfach die Bremse aufdrehen , fertig. 
Wenn der Fisch abzieht, Spule mit der Hand leicht bremsen und die Bremse fein justieren... 
das dauert keine 3 Sekunde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Contenance bitte, wir sind hier nicht beim Hegefischen. Leben und Leben lassen, ich bedanke mich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Contenance bitte, wir sind hier nicht beim Hegefischen. Leben und Leben lassen, ich bedanke mich



Der Thread ist aber auch nicht das Gegenteil.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Thread ist aber auch nicht das Gegenteil.


Das stimmt, allerdings herrscht hier generell ein anderer Umgangston. Ich musste an einen Artikel über englische Matchmen aber der Vergleich war ein Fehler, scusi


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> 50 shades of green (das Original aus meiner alten Fujifilm X10)


Mit dem SilverEfex hat ich mal als Plugin ist schon viel möglich. Was mich aber vor allem verwundert, ist das solche bilder wie das gezeigte in S/W überhaupt wirken könne, ich würde selbst immer mehr auf Grafik/Geometrie/Menschen gehen: Und doch funktioniert es als Bild. Schon toll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt, allerdings herrscht hier generell ein anderer Umgangston. Ich musste an einen Artikel über englische Matchmen aber der Vergleich war ein Fehler, scusi



Ich wollte dich auch nur anpimmeln. Ich hab das Problem noch garnicht erkannt.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit dem SilverEfex hat ich mal als Plugin ist schon viel möglich. Was mich aber vor allem verwundert, ist das solche bilder wie das gezeigte in S/W überhaupt wirken könne, ich würde selbst immer mehr auf Grafik/Geometrie/Menschen gehen: Und doch funktioniert es als Bild. Schon toll.


 
Ich mach das immer nach Bauchgefühl - sw oder bunt, körnig oder nicht. Fast alle Bilder würde ich mit etwas Abstand anders fotografieren oder ganz anders bearbeiten. Hatte mal ne Weile „echte” Fotoapparate mit SW-Film drin dabei, ist mir letztlich aber zu aufwändig für die typischen Dokumentationsbilder.

Die hier 



 abgebildete Zenza Bronica hab ich zum Beispiel auch, aber die wiegt mit Objektiv geschätzt drei Pfund, macht einen Heidenlärm und ist einhändig nicht zu bedienen.


----------



## Minimax

@Matrix85 @Kochtopf @Fantastic Fishing
Loite, loite,
es gibt doch garkeinen Dissens, und wir alle hier stehen freundlich und höflich für unseren Angelstil ein, ob kriechend im Gebüsch auf Pirsch der Chance hinterher, oder thronend auf der Kiepe und und wissehschaftlich exakt. Wir wollen sein wie Brüder, und wenigestens wie Freunde. Ich jedenfalls habe "Matchman" immer als Kompliment gebraucht, und habe "Trotter" oder "Stalker" als solches empfangen. Und wenn im jugendlichen Impetus mal ein Ausrufezeichen zu viel herausrutscht oder eine idiotisches apodiktische Äusserung getan wird, nun, das sit ne Seite Später wieder vergessen: Nebenbe gesagt hat der liebe Kollege mir auch einen guten Tip gegeben.


Und nun: versucht mich zu überzeugen, das ich die sauteure, fanboymässige Rolle nicht kaufe, Gentlemen. Lasst Die Anwendung nur meine Sorge sein, mich interessiert ob das getriebe oder so Käse ist, oder obs da was schönres in dem Bereich gibt. FF ist im Vorteil, er kennt die Ruten an die die Haspeln gehören.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also ich finde Freilauf schon toll, ist für mich ein echtes Komfortmerkmal, ein Zack-Einfach und Sorglos Paket, die Rute wird nicht so schnell waterskiing in der Weite entschwinden,
Man muss den nicht immer nutzen, manchmal ist ein Gummiband zum festhalten der Schnur sogar viel besser, aber es gibt auch einige Methoden, die gehen nur mit einem superleichten Freilauf, vor allem wenn es um lange bewegte Anknabberphasen und gar viele Ruten geht (bei mir bis 4).
Außerdem kann man dann endgültig auf die Rücklaufsperrenschaltung auch beim Montieren und besonders bei längeren Ruten verzichten! 

Kleine Freilaufrollen halte ich aber für recht problematisch, weil die Kupplung und trennbaren Getriebeteile in möglichst klein gebaut, ist schon in groß öfter mal eine Schwachstelle.

Ich habe noch Shimano Baitrunner Aero GT 6010 über


----------



## Kochtopf

Das würde dem Charakter der Sache glaube ich  zuwider laufen auch wenn es tatsächlich ein völlig irres und großzügiges Angebot ist dass dich als Gentleman dastehen lässt


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die hier abgebildete Zenza Bronica hab ich zum Beispiel auch, aber die wiegt mit Objektiv geschätzt drei Pfund, macht einen Heidenlärm und ist einhändig nicht zu bedienen.



Ich liebe den Film, aber hab mich immer gefragt, welchen Film Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) benutzt hat, um bei dem licht auf die Zeiten für nen planschended Fisch zu kommen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich weiß um das Problem trotzdem nicht. Meine Zeit für jegliche Nicklichkeiten tendiert auch gegen null. Ob Matchman oder Plumser, nach mir die sinnflut.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also ich finde Freilauf schon toll, ist für mich ein echtes Komfortmerkmal, ein Zack-Einfach und Sorglos Paket, (...)
> es gibt auch einige Methoden, die gehen nur mit einem superleichten Freilauf, vor allem wenn es um lange bewegte Anknabberphasen (..)
> Außerdem kann man dann endgültig auf die Rücklaufsperrenschaltung auch beim Montieren und besonders bei längeren Ruten verzichten!



Und genau das ist der Kasus Knaxtus bzw. des Pudels Kern bei mir!, danke


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das würde dem Charakter der Sache glaube ich  zuwider laufen auch wenn es tatsächlich ein völlig irres und großzügiges Angebot ist dass dich als Gentleman dastehen lässt



Dem würde ich mich so anschließen. Ruhm und Ehre sind unser Preis und ein ewiger Platz in den Annalen des Wankenden Ükels


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das würde dem Charakter der Sache glaube ich  zuwider laufen auch wenn es tatsächlich ein völlig irres und großzügiges Angebot ist dass dich als Gentleman dastehen lässt





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dem würde ich mich so anschließen. Ruhm und Ehre sind unser Preis und ein ewiger Platz in den Annalen des Wankenden Ükels



Ihr habt recht, so sei es. Es geschah in der Hitze des Augenblicks. Ich werde die entsprechende Passage löschen, um nicht noch mehr verwirrung zu stiften. Bringt mich aber auf eine Famose Idee, mehr an anderer Stelle.


----------



## Tobias85

Was die Rollerei angeht: Ich hab heute mal bei Askari geguckt, was die so an günstigen Dingern im Programm haben, da ich vielleicht für die Friedfischpirsch am Bach doch noch eine extra Rolle haben wollen würde. Ich war entsetzt darüber, wie günstig funktionierende Rollen sein können und noch mehr war ich darüber schockiert, wie positiv diese auch noch bewertet wurden (natürlich gemessen daran, dass die Leute wussten, dass sie was billiges kaufen). Nun Überleg ich tatsächlich, mir mal so ein Billigding anzusehen und ggf. auch zu kaufen. Seit Aliexpress wissen wir ja, dass brauchbares (ich schreib jetzt bewusst mal nicht "gutes") ja durchaus billig sein kann.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde freilauf ist ein nice to have, auch wenn man ihn nur für Korbbefüllung nutzt. Da ich mit der feeder auch auf Aal gehe und da eher kein Platz für übermäßige elfenhaftigkeit bleibt tun es die Lidl freilaufrollen seit Jahren bei minimaler Pflege. Aber da du was schönes willst wie ich dich Schlingel kenne, wie wäre es mit https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/drennan/drennan-series-7-br-reels die lachen mich schon länger an "kauf mich Potto, kauf mich"


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was die Rollerei angeht: Ich hab heute mal bei Askari geguckt, was die so an günstigen Dingern im Programm haben, da ich vielleicht für die Friedfischpirsch am Bach doch noch eine extra Rolle haben wollen würde. Ich war entsetzt darüber, wie günstig funktionierende Rollen sein können und noch mehr war ich darüber schockiert, wie positiv diese auch noch bewertet wurden (natürlich gemessen daran, dass die Leute wussten, dass sie was billiges kaufen). Nun Überleg ich tatsächlich, mir mal so ein Billigding anzusehen und ggf. auch zu kaufen. Seit Aliexpress wissen wir ja, dass brauchbares (ich schreib jetzt bewusst mal nicht "gutes") ja durchaus billig sein kann.



Mein alter Lehrer Herr Soundso hat uns mal den Unterschied zwischen "billig" und "preiswert" erläutert: Damit bin ich immer gut gefahren. Mach doch mal, ich wär sehr gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen- vielleicht liegen da pereln verborgen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aber denk dran dass es auch zu günstig und zu billig sein kann.
Interessant in der Hinsicht "günstig funktionierende Rollen" ist der Preisbereich 50 - 85€, darunter geht eigentlich nicht.
Und darüber wird es mehr von der Schickeria und Rolex, aber nicht mehr von der Funktion.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Film, aber hab mich immer gefragt, welchen Film Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) benutzt hat, um bei dem licht auf die Zeiten für nen planschended Fisch zu kommen..



In „A Passion for Angling” sind meiner Meinung nach etliche Szenen gestellt/gefaked. Ob er damals tatsächlich brauchbare Äschen-Fotos machen konnte - ich weiß es nicht. 
Es gab Anfang der 90er Jahre 400er Diafilme, die konnte man durch entsprechende Entwicklung auf 1600 bringen. Könnte bei dem Licht gerade so gereicht haben, zumindest für das Präsentationsmotiv.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber da du was schönes willst wie ich dich Schlingel kenne, wie wäre es mit https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/drennan/drennan-series-7-br-reels die lachen mich schon länger an


Rumpelrudi hat wieder einen Punkt mehr, um auf die dammich verbreitete Okuma Longbow-Familie zu verweisen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber da du was schönes willst wie ich dich Schlingel kenne, wie wäre es mit https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/drennan/drennan-series-7-br-reels die lachen mich schon länger an "kauf mich Potto, kauf mich"


Ich hatte mal bei Andreas ne Drennan Rolle in der Hand. Opulent auch ausgestattet mit den Ersatzspulen etc. und obwohl ich ein Rollenhippie (Farbe als Hauptkriterium) bin muss ich sagen: Nay. Ist absolute OEM Ware, und könnte genausgut Kogha draufstehen. Als echte englische Angelfirma haben sie "any fixed spool reel will do" wörtlich genomnen: Das sind ziemlich klapprige OEM any fixed spool reels. Oder andersrum gesagt: Ich lieeeebe Drennan Ruten und Kleinteile.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Kasus Knaxtus bzw. des Pudels Kern bei mir!, danke



Ich gebe dir einen Rat mein Freund des Angelns. Ein Freilauf an der Rolle macht keinen Sinn, wenn wir einen Klipp beim Feedern nutzen. Nutzen wir den Klipp nicht, macht das Feedern keinen Sinn.


----------



## Andal

Du könntest dem Problem auch mit einer kleineren QD Rolle begegnen, z.B. der Nash BP-4.


----------



## Tobias85

So seh ich das auch mit billig und preiswert. Für das Döbeln an meine Bächen brauch ich ja nichts hochwertiges, solange sie ordentlich spult und die Bremse ruckfrei arbeitet. Wenn ichs mache, dann bring ich sie auf jeden Fall im Mai mit, dann könnt ihr sie mal in Augenschein nehmen.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Interessant in der Hinsicht "günstig funktionierende Rollen" ist der Preisbereich 50 - 85€, darunter geht eigentlich nicht.



Ich rede hier von echten Billigrollen, bei denen ich mich frage, wie sie für den Preis überhaupt hergestellt werden können...  Wird einfach mal ein Experiment - vielleicht taugen die Dinger ja was für ein/zwei Saisons. Wenn nicht, dann klopp ic sie direkt in die Tonne. Bei dem Preis kein Verlust.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir einen Rat mein Freund des Angelns. Ein Freilauf an der Rolle macht keinen Sinn, wenn wir einen Klipp beim Feedern nutzen. Nutzen wir den Klipp nicht, macht das Feedern keinen Sinn.



Die Frage ist ja, ob er die Rollen ausschließlich zum Feedern verwenden möchte...an anderer Stelle könnte der Freilauf - je nach persönlichen Komfortvorlieben - ja durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, ob er die Rollen ausschließlich zum Feedern verwenden möchte...an anderer Stelle könnte der Freilauf - je nach persönlichen Komfortvorlieben - ja durchaus Sinn machen.



Wenn ich diese Logik anwende, brauche ich nur eine Rolle und eine Rute zeit meines Lebens. Es gibt per se auch keine Feederrollen, aber ein Freilauf hat meiner Meinung nach immer den Nachteil die Sache unnötig Anfälliger zu machen.

Ich gehe bei meinem Vorschlag einfach nach Maxi seiner Art des Angelns. Er ist wie ich ein Sessionangler, wir brauchen den Freilauf im Kopf, aber keinen Elektrobissanzeiger. Es gibt für mich keinen Grund, einen Freilauf an der Rolle zu haben, wenn ich meinem Hobby mit voller Aufmerksamkeit fröne.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir einen Rat mein Freund des Angelns. Ein Freilauf an der Rolle macht keinen Sinn, wenn wir einen Klipp beim Feedern nutzen. Nutzen wir den Klipp nicht, macht das Feedern keinen Sinn.



granted. ich will beides, und nach Lust und Laune Methodenhopping betreiben. Es sind unterschiedliche Features für unterschiedlcihe Methoden. Und natürlich ist der gute Freilauf auch ein herrlich komfortables merkmal.

EDITZitat @Tobias85 ) Die Frage ist ja, ob er die Rollen ausschließlich zum Feedern verwenden möchte...an anderer Stelle könnte der Freilauf - je nach persönlichen Komfortvorlieben - ja durchaus Sinn machen.   
Genau, genau, ich konnts nicht so klar ausdrücken




Andal schrieb:


> Du könntest dem Problem auch mit einer kleineren QD Rolle begegnen, z.B. der Nash BP-4.


 Schöne Rolle, und dank deines Reviews in meinem Besitz. Die ist fest auf meiner 1,75er Barbelrute installiert. ISt vor allem Chichifrei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von echten Billigrollen, bei denen ich mich frage, wie sie für den Preis überhaupt hergestellt werden können...  Wird einfach mal ein Experiment - vielleicht taugen die Dinger ja was für ein/zwei Saisons. Wenn nicht, dann klopp ic sie direkt in die Tonne. Bei dem Preis kein Verlust.


Probier es aus, da muss man auch mal durch 

Mir müßten viele Hersteller noch viel Geld dazulegen, bevor ich mit deren Gerümpel wieder meine Zeit vergeuden und mich damit auseinander setzen täte.
Jedes kleine Ärgernis schwächt sofort das Vertrauen und lenkt ab vom wesentlichen.
Bei Rollen ist es ja so, dass sie möglichst unauffällig und ohne jede Zicken- oder Starallüren ihrer Arbeit nachgehen soll.
Wenn ich sie als quasi nicht da empfinden kann, dann ist sie gut. Wie ein Pullover, den man den ganzen Tag nicht merkt. Wenn man ihn merkt, dann ist er schlecht.
Den Fisch will ich in der Rute spüren, nicht derart, dass die Rolle einen Herzkaspar kriegt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> granted. ich will beides, und nach Lust und Laune Methodenhopping betreiben. Es sind unterschiedliche Features für unterschiedlcihe Methoden. Und natürlich ist der gute Freilauf auch ein herrlich komfortables merkmal.



Ist er, aber nicht für das Feedern und keinerlei Methoden beim Friedfischangeln abseits der langen Nacht. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wozu ich eine Funktion brauche, welche dem Fisch die Möglichkeit der Flucht gibt. Wäre wie ein Gefängnis mit integriertem Schlüssel im Schloss.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ja aber wenn er doch einen freilauf will...!


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich jetzt auch weiss, dass die (Fox) Matrix Aquos Ultras auch einen sehr geringen Stellweg bei der Kopfbremse aufweisen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn er doch einen freilauf will...!



Hab mich verlesen oder stand das irgendwo?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> [...]Soll ne weite Spule haben, Clipwurftauglich sein und vor allem einen feinen Freilauf (killerkriterium) aufweisen. [...]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jo, dann seht es als meine persönliche Referenz. Ich habs tatsächlich nicht gelesen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Soll ne weite Spule haben, Clipwurftauglich sein und vor allem einen feinen Freilauf (killerkriterium) aufweisen.



Der Topf war schneller


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist er, aber nicht für das Feedern und keinerlei Methoden beim Friedfischangeln abseits der langen Nacht. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wozu ich eine Funktion brauche, welche dem Fisch die Möglichkeit der Flucht gibt. Wäre wie ein Gefängnis mit integriertem Schlüssel im Schloss.


Lass halt auch mal den anderen Brüdern und Leuten ihre Vorlieben. Ich geb dir ja recht, dass der Freilauf nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Aber Freilauf und QD sind trotzdem sehr praktische Features an Feederruten. Wobei ich wiederum nicht so ganz verstehe, warum man da zwei zur gleichen Zeit fischt. Aber wenn's schee macht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der entstehende Phasenjitter hier ist beeindruckend:
So min. 5 Beiträge hinter der Schreibfront hinterher, dem Lindwurm des schon geschriebenen, das ergibt wilde Verknüpfungen und Verwebungen, der Gedankenblumenkohl ist geradezu vorbestimmt. 

Oder: Ihr seit einfach zu schnell im schreiben. Oder: zu langsam im lesen und Schritt halten und schreiben


----------



## Minimax

Kann ja in der Hitze des gefechts auch mal übersehen werden, aber ja, es ist so. Wenn mal eine Sache überlesen wird, bin ich immer doch überwältigt von dem vielen hilfreichen Input, vielen Dank an alle: Omeiomei, Rollenfragen gehen gut zur zeit. Also: Was Spricht gegen die F aero ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Lass halt auch mal den anderen Brüdern und Leuten ihre Vorlieben. Ich geb dir ja recht, dass der Freilauf nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Aber Freilauf und QD sind trotzdem sehr praktische Features an Feederruten. Wobei ich wiederum nicht so ganz verstehe, warum man da zwei zur gleichen Zeit fischt. Aber wenn's schee macht!



Klar kann jeder Machen wie er will. Jemandem aber nen Freilauf wegen des Korbfüllens zu Empfehlen ist halt .......(ich spare mir jetzt was kommt). Ich sehe nen Freilauf klar im Vorteil, wenn ich die Augen zumache oder nicht an den Ruten sein kann. Bei klassischem englischen Roven, Trotten, Pole-Fishing, Feedern, Füge alles weitere ein, macht diese Funktion weder Sinn, noch ist Bedarf.

Feedern und Freilauf passt halt nicht, weil es die Methode per se Aushebelt. TO FEED an der Stelle, wo der Haken liegt. Ohne Klipp "very random". Da kann ich auch gleich Festblei fischen und Futterbälle werfen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Was Spricht gegen die F aero ?


Zu Shimano kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich diese Firma weitestgehend meide.


----------



## Minimax

na ganz konkret: Ich würde die entsprechenden Rollen zu anderen Zeiten, an anderen Gewässern etc. z.B. an andere  2pfünder Grúndruten mit Fluchtmontage hängen. Da wäre ein fein laufender freilauf sinnvoll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Was hat die Nash-BP 4 denn für einen Schnureinzug, weißt du das Andal? Ich mag das dezente Schwarz ja. Das Rollgengewicht (310 Gramm) ist super, wenn der Einzug jetzt noch bei 85 Zentimeter liegt, passt das Teil für meinen Bedarf ebenfalls perfekt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein Kumpel hat eine Aernos und ich halte sie für eine sehr wertige Rolle die recht fein justierbar ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Da wäre ein fein laufender freilauf sinnvoll.



Hat meine Lidl-Rolle für 15€ auch.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was hat die Nash-BP 4 denn für einen Schnureinzug, weißt du das Andal? Ich mag das dezente Schwarz ja. Das Rollgengewicht (310 Gramm) ist super, wenn der Einzug jetzt noch bei 85 Zentimeter liegt, passt das Teil für meinen Bedarf ebenfalls perfekt.


Muss ich mal eben messen. Mom pls!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Muss ich mal eben messen. Mom pls!



Ich hab schon danach gesucht. Wenn der passt, ist es in meinen Augen die perfekte Rolle für das Specimen-Angeln oder schwere Aktionen im Sinne des Minimalisten. Diese Leistungsdaten sind ja weitestgehend beeindruckend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Kann ja in der Hitze des gefechts auch mal übersehen werden, aber ja, es ist so. Wenn mal eine Sache überlesen wird, bin ich immer doch überwältigt von dem vielen hilfreichen Input, vielen Dank an alle: Omeiomei, Rollenfragen gehen gut zur zeit. Also: Was Spricht gegen die F aero ?







Nichts wirklich, sieht sogar brauchbar aus, musste auch erstmal angucken.
Nicht so ein Murksgehäuse mit kantigen Ausschnitten und Fehlstellen im Gehäuse, wie einige andere Neuheiten bei Shimano.
Immerhin ist das bisher die beste Plastikrollenfreilauftype mit einer sehr sinnig gemachten Zusatzmechanik gewesen.

Gute Freilaufrollen erkennt man an einer sinnreichen Eigenschaftskombibation: 
1. Man kann sie auseinanderbauen; nahezu die meisten außer viele Shimano-RD-Heckbremser, die sind quasi versiegelt.
2. Man kann sie auch wieder zusammenbauen. Das geht nur bei wenigen, eben bei dem integralen vernieteten Shimanosysten und bei der Penn Slammer LL.
3. Andere Freilaufrollen werden vorsichtshalber nie nie nicht auseinander genommen, und man braucht es auch kein zweites mal mehr versuchen oder zusammensetzen versuchen, wenn die Teile beim Öffnen wegexplodieren (Fußbodendielen und Schattenfugen und sowas sind echt tolle Verstecke   )
4. Wenn man keinen inneren Microliliputaner oder Microrobot in die Rolle entsenden kann, sind die meisten Lagerungs- und Federkonstruktionen nicht mehr korrekt zu montieren.
Unter 4 Händen - besser 8 Händen - geht da auch gar nichts.
Sauerbruchs fabelhafte Größtoperationen sind eine Winzigkeit dagegen, die Arterien sind deutlich weniger widerspenstig und lassen sich einfach durchnähen.


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, hatten wir nicht grade erst den 10.000 Beitrag im Ükel? Andal hat jetzt grade schon die 12.000 voll gemacht



Andal schrieb:


> Muss ich mal eben messen. Mom pls!



Edit: 27 Tage ist das erst her, Wahnsinn...


----------



## Andal

@Fantastic Fishing es sind sogar 95 cm bei voller Spule.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing es sind sogar 95 cm bei voller Spule.



Wat? Das ist doch DIE perfekte Rolle für das Feedern auf Distanzen und schwere Körbe. Ich bin sehr verwundert, das sie mit keinem Wort auch nur irgendwo Abseits von dir erwähnt wurde. Krass. Da brauche ich ja gar nicht weiter nach neuen Rollen suchen. Danke Andal, das war nen Bingo.

E: Das Teil kann ich die Elbe hoch und runter reiten!


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wat? Das ist doch DIE perfekte Rolle für das Feedern auf Distanzen und schwere Körbe. Ich bin sehr verwundert, das sie mit keinem Wort auch nur irgendwo Abseits von dir erwähnt wurde. Krass. Da brauche ich ja gar nicht weiter nach neuen Rollen suchen. Danke Andal, das war nen Bingo.
> 
> E: Das Teil kann ich die Elbe hoch und runter reiten!


Weil eben so gut wie alle dem Gequatsche von gut und schlecht aus dritter Hand glauben.

Einziger Nachteil aus meiner Sicht, Man muss die Zweitspule für sechzehnnochwas extra kaufen. Aber was soll's.


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler , danke für die Einschätzung. Vergiss auch bitte nicht, dass die meisten -wie auch ich- mit dem Zeugs einfach ab Werk fischen wollen, nie käme ich auf den Gedanken in einer modernen Rolle rumzufuhrwerken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Weil eben so gut wie alle dem Gequatsche von gut und schlecht aus dritter Hand glauben.
> Einziger Nachteil aus meiner Sicht, Man muss die Zweitspule für sechzehnnochwas extra kaufen. Aber was soll's.



Ich bin bei Rollen aber wirklich sehr englisch. Hauptsache das Teil hängt gut und macht was es soll. Ich ärgere mich die letzten 2 Jahre nur zunehmend, weil ständig bewährte Dinge vom Markt flattern. Ich brauche keinen Freilauf, irgendeinen Schnick Schnack oder "moderne" Marketingnamen. Das Ding soll leicht sein, die Schnur reinholen und wenn möglichst eine dezente Farbe haben.

Nur das Gewicht war/ist mir wichtig. Ich brauche was leichtes in den Pfoten. Viele 4000er mit Schnureinzug der Nash bringen 400 Gramm+ auf die Waage. Kommt mir an keine Rute so ein Apparat. Mit sowas würde ich auf Blauwale ansitzen, aber nicht auf Friedfische.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe meine BP-4 fix mit einer 10 ft. 2.125 lbs. kpmbiniert. Das ideale Set für meine Art auf Schleien zu fischen, oder eben am Rhein auf what ever swims along. Wirft 2 oz. Blei plus etwas PVA auch an die 80 m (nachgemessen). Mir reicht das um zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Vergiss auch bitte nicht, dass die meisten -wie auch ich- mit dem Zeugs einfach ab Werk fischen wollen, nie käme ich auf den Gedanken in einer modernen Rolle rumzufuhrwerken.


Ich dachte jetzt mehr so an die lebenslange Begleitung und Freundschaft, wenn man denn schon einen dicken Haufen Rubel blechen muss (und willst).  
Stilistisch sind die bis auf die Doppelkurbel auch gut drauf vorbereitet, die wirst du nicht mehr so schnell los  .
Die Kurbel läßt sich aber nun auch leicht wechseln, hab ich bei meinen auch gleich gemacht.

Und da gehört die Wartung einfach mit in die Konzeption von so einer Investition und Entscheidung, ähnlich wie bei dem Eingehen einer Verbindung vor dem Standesamt.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und da gehört die Wartung einfach mit in die Konzeption von so einer Investition und Entscheidung, ähnlich wie bei dem Eingehen einer Verbindung vor dem Standesamt.


Nun, wenn sie dereinst quietschen und knarzen werden sie mich bereit finden, bis dahin werde ich meine Pflegeskills üben. Und dieses verdammtes Doppelkurblproblem wird auch gelöst (der Ersatztteilshop hat nur nch eine, aktuell, ist aber wie du sagst in längerer Perpektive zu sehen)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kann man für die Nash BP-4 auch gleich ein Kennenlernvideo einstellen:





Falls ich das noch nicht gesagt hatte: 
Ich mag schwarze Rollen, keine Farbe geht da langfristig drüber.


----------



## Andal

Die Farbe war ehrlich gesagt das letzte Kaufargument. Ich suchte nach einer kleinen QD Rolle und die Daiwa Match Winner war mir zu teuer.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich mag schwarze Rollen, keine Farbe geht da langfristig drüber.



hatter recht, kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Andal

Farbe ist ja letzten Endes eine sehr äußerliche Angelegenheit und könnte durchaus verändert werden. Tuned Parts machen es ja vor...


----------



## feederbrassen

Hmm, bei mir isst das Auge mit, deshalb gehen manche Farben garnicht.
Rosa zb 
Bevorzuge allerdings schwarz, das passt immer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gibt schon hässliche Rollen aber ich würde sagen bei mir geht Funktion vor Preis vor aussehen


----------



## Tricast

Viele schwärmen ja von den Shimano US Baitrunner Rollen Made in Japan. Diese werden auch immer wieder gesucht in einschlägigen Foren die es sonst nur mit ABU Made in Sweden haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das stimmt aber die kosten auch nen dtolzen Preis


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber die kosten auch nen dtolzen Preis



Weil viele einfach nur den Lemming machen.
Eine gute Rolle muß nicht teuer sein und schon gar nicht auf Namen wie Shimano oder Daiwa hören.
Die beiden kochen auch nur mit Wasser.


----------



## TobBok

Wenn die Rolle pink-lila wäre und in Glitter: "Ladylike" stehen würde- solange die Rolle mit Preis-leistung Verhältnis passt, ist das völlig wumpe. Mir gehts zumindest bei dem Thema so.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wirklich schlechte Rollen von 40-60 EUR hätte ich tatsächlich nur eine  von EFT- und da kann es sein dass sie von Anfang an kaputt war oder 150gr Blei einfach zu viel für waren


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Derartige Farbspectren schließt man doch bereits im Vorfeld aus...macht nen weiten Bogen drum im Laden etc.
Anders wäre es, wenn solche Farben Standard wären (Gott bewahre..), dann ist das kein Ausschlußkriterium mehr.

Das immer wieder gleiche Palawer über ein mehr an möglichen Bauteilen die kaputtgehen können bei Freilaufrollen, ich finds einfach nur noch zum Lachen.
99% aller Rollen die die Grätsche in irgendeiner Form ohne starken Fischkontakt gehabt zu haben, sind einfach Anwendungsfehler.
Der übrige 1% fällt auf Montagsmodelle.
Modelle werden millionenfach auf die Märkte dieser Welt geworfen, z.T. über zich Generationen in weiten Teilen auch unverändert.
Und wer ein bissl mit seinem Gerät umgehen kann, fischt ne heutige moderne Rolle auch problemlos noch in 20 Jahren, egal ob sie 20 oder 200€ gekostet hat.
Diese low-cost Schiene die man mal bei 50-80€ gesehen hat, die gibt es schon sehr sehr lange nicht mehr....solange, da gab es noch gar keinen Euro. 
Es steckt vielmehr in den Köpfen tief drin und verbreitet sich heute auch rasant schnell.

Ich unterstelle jedem der meint, eine 50-80€ Rolle wäre besser wie eine 25-35€ Rolle, er hat noch nie eine Rolle geöffnet oder weiß gar wie diese funktioniert.
Man könnte sogar soweit gehen, sich ne 5€ Rolle aus der Grabbelkiste nehmen und die sein Leben lang problemlos fischen...da ist nix schlechter dran, wenn man mit umzugehen weiß.

Zuerst werden immer gern die großen Prestigemarken in den Raum geworfen, wobei sehr viele diese selbst nichtmal fischen...einfach nur Hörensagen.
Klar, je mehr sich auf schnellerem Wege verbreitet, um so geringer wird auch irgendwann die Tendenz das dies in negative Bahnen gerät.

Es gibt aber auch genug andere, die hier in diesem Board quasi niemand auf dem Schirm hat oder auch nicht will (auch aufgrund von Hörensagen...natürlich), 
sich aber dennoch seit ü10 Jahren quasi unverändert am Markt behaupten.
Und die Masse fischt genau mit solchen Dingen, ist zufrieden und spricht nicht darüber...warum auch, ist doch alles bestens.


----------



## TobBok

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genug andere, die hier in diesem Board quasi niemand auf dem Schirm hat oder auch nicht will (auch aufgrund von Hörensagen...natürlich),
> sich aber dennoch seit ü10 Jahren quasi unverändert am Markt behaupten.
> Und die Masse fischt genau mit solchen Dingen, ist zufrieden und spricht nicht darüber...warum auch, ist doch alles bestens.


Ein Mitangler hier ist gebürtiger Italiener. Der angelt seit 8 Jahren nur mit Lineaeffe Produkten.
Seine Brandungsrolle ist von der Marke, salzwasserfest und hat laut seiner Aussage hat damals 40€ gekostet in Mailand.
Er hat darüber gelacht als einer hier ganz stolz mit der teuren Magsealed Daiwa Rolle für x-hundert Euronen um die Ecke kam.
Das Hobby ist ganz amüsant und lebt auch davon glaube ich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle jedem der meint, eine 50-80€ Rolle wäre besser wie eine 25-35€ Rolle, er hat noch nie eine Rolle geöffnet oder weiß gar wie diese funktioniert.


Der wesentliche Unterschied liegt bei Katalogpreis, Herstellerphantasiepreis und WWW-Global-Marktpreis, das hatte ich oben nicht genau dazugeschrieben. Ich meine bei Range 50-85€ den echt zu überweisenden WWW-Global-Marktpreis bei Einlauf in die Regalräumungsphase (ab ein Jahr beim Händler wie die mir öfter versichert haben), was im Katalog oder auch anfangs wenn neu gerne mal 2fach oder mehr als Zahl stehen hat. 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man könnte sogar soweit gehen, sich ne 5€ Rolle aus der Grabbelkiste nehmen und die sein Leben lang problemlos fischen...da ist nix schlechter dran, wenn man mit umzugehen weiß.


Sehe ich nicht ganz so. 
Ich mache mir ja öfter mal den Spaß und probiere Billigkram und Entry-Levelrollen, gerne auch von den großen.
Das sind nicht 5€ Rollen, sondern das werden "5min" Rollen , dann hätte ich die zerlegt. 
Immer lustig die Panik bei den Händlern, die mich noch nicht länger kennen ... 

Ich habe in der Tat schon eine ganze Reihe Rollen innerhalb einer halben Stunde geschrottet oder in der Funktion aussondernotwendig beschädigt, natürlich beim schwereren Angeln auf Hecht, oder eben vom Boot. 
Man nehme nur mal ABU oder auch DAM aus dem gleichen Okuma-OEM-Regal, ist ja fast alles Okuma was halbwegs (mit leichten Mängeln) taugt. 
Und schaue sich sehr genau die Mimik um den Schnurfangbügel an, Klappwinkel, Federspannung, Schleißgeräusch, Umlaufhemmung, Offnungs-bzw. Speerbereiche, Multiple-Bewegungswiederholung, Fingerschnipp usw. usw.  
Manche finden die Alu Cardinal 700 800 alias Sorön S SX STX gut. In den genannten Punkten aber ein Murks.

Wie Heinz schon schrieb: Der gefällige Fingerbedienung muss schon mal gut funktionieren, und das gilt für eine fingerbremsbare Fläche an der Spule genauso.  
Die Spulen mit Häckselscheibenkanten sind nicht nett ...


----------



## Matrix85

Als ein Arbeitskollege , der ein richtiger Sparfuchs ist, beim Decatlon seine neue Rheincombo voller stolz gezeigt hat, war er auch überzeugt das es zu teuren Markenprodukten keinen Unterschied gibt. 
30iger Schnur und 120g Korb ist halt kein Forellenspielzeug. 
Nach 20 Minuten hatte er den ersten Hänger, und hat versucht mit wuchtigen ziehen dieses zu lösen. Was sich gelöst hat war aber der komplette Schnurfangbügel der Rolle! 

Er sah rüber und meinte : sag jetzt nix ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Unterschied liegt bei Katalogpreis, Herstellerphantasiepreis und WWW-Global-Marktpreis, das hatte ich oben nicht genau dazugeschrieben. Ich meine bei Range 50-85€ den echt zu überweisenden WWW-Global-Marktpreis bei Einlauf in die Regalräumungsphase (ab ein Jahr beim Händler wie die mir öfter versichert haben), was im Katalog oder auch anfangs wenn neu gerne mal 2fach oder mehr als Zahl stehen hat.



Da ist kein Unterschied. Ob da nun eine Rolle 100€ UPV hat und nachher im Laden fürn Fuffi steht, die andre ne UPV von 60€ und für 30 im Laden zu haben, das Prinzip ist unverändert.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht ganz so.
> Ich mache mir ja öfter mal den Spaß und probiere Billigkram und Entry-Levelrollen, gerne auch von den großen.
> Das sind nicht 5€ Rollen, sondern das werden "5min" Rollen , dann hätte ich die zerlegt.
> Immer lustig die Panik bei den Händlern, die mich noch nicht länger kennen ...



Geh doch einfach mal von Otto-Normalo aus...der stiefelt in den Laden, begrabbelt was ihn optisch anspricht, und kurbelt dran ein wenig, klappt mal den Bügel zurück (und mit Kurbelumdrehung wieder um), spielt mal bissl an der Bremse etc.
Genaus so sehen Kaufargumente für die meisten Angler aus...die wenigen die etwas tiefgründiger sinnieren kannste doch an einer Hand abzählen. Und die haben eh im Vorfeld ihre Kandidaten eingegrenzt.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe in der Tat schon eine ganze Reihe Rollen innerhalb einer halben Stunde geschrottet oder in der Funktion aussondernotwendig beschädigt, natürlich beim schwereren Angeln auf Hecht, oder eben vom Boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sagte es ja...Anwendungsfehler.
> Du kannst heute unter den zumutbaren Bedingungen einer Rolle (die sehr viele komplett überschätzen oder falsch einschätzen), diese nicht mehr derartig schnell schrotten, selbst wenn das Teil nur aus Kunststoff bestünde.
> Schnapp dir einfach mal so ein Kinderangelset, da ist ne wirklich banale Rolle oft dabei.....versuch die mal unter normalen Umständen, die für dieses Set gedacht sind, zu schrotten....schaffste nicht.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Viele schwärmen ja von den Shimano US Baitrunner Rollen Made in Japan. Diese werden auch immer wieder gesucht in einschlägigen Foren die es sonst nur mit ABU Made in Sweden haben.


Kann ich nachvollziehen 
Meine drei sind eben noch richtige Arbeitstiere. 
Warum also ersetzen. 
Gut aussehen tun sie obendrein auch noch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Das gleiche gilt auch, jedenfalls für mich, was meine 5000er Aero GT angeht. 
Seit eh im dauereinsatz ,Reparatur 0
Warum wohl


----------



## Andal

Durch Fehlbehandlung kann man alles hinrichten. Bei den extremen Sparfüchsen kommt halt meistens beides zusammen. Klappriges Zeug und Unvermögen. Das schafft was weg!


----------



## feederbrassen

Schön gell 
Die GTs sind auch derer 3
Andere Bilder hab ich gerade nicht ,eigentlich sollte ich arbeiten


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die GTs sind auch derer 3


Das ist die gleiche Type, die die ich als 6010/8010 habe bzw. eingelagert.
Da wurde gleich die Einzelkurbel von mir beim Händler bestellt, und die Doppelkurbeln ließen sich sogar gut verkaufen, nachgefragt.
Gibt also solche Angler mit 2 Greifhänden, und solche mit 1 Greifhand.


----------



## geomas

Mit Doppelkurbeln hab ich keine Probleme: wenn man schnell nach der abgelegten Rute greift hat man schneller die Flossen an der Kurbel. Und da ich bislang keine Nachteile der Doppelkurbeln entdecken konnte: warum nicht, ist aber auch nicht kaufentscheidend.

Ansonsten nutze ich gerne alte Metallrollen und erfreue mich am Klickern und Klackern der Oldtimer.


----------



## Andal

Doppelkurbeln haben jedenfalls nie Probleme mit Unwuchten. Mir ist es ziemlich wurscht, welcher Typ nun verbaut ist, so lange mir die ganze Rolle gefällt.


----------



## Tricast

Ich merke schon, mit den Angelrollen ist es wie mit den Zanderruten. Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung oder sollte man besser sagen Glauben. Mich wundert es halt nur, dass es auch Rollen gibt, die auch nach jahrzehnten noch immer gefragt sind wie eben die US Baitrunner Made in Japan oder die Daiwa SS3000. Und diese Rollen haben eines gemeinsam, sie haben keine 12 Kugellager.


----------



## Andal

Es ist eben schwierig, die Lebenserwartung einer brandneuen Daiwa mit der einer 20 jährigen Baitrunner zu vergleichen. 

Heruntergebrochen: Wie man mit seinem Zeug umgeht, so lange wird es auch leben. Es zählt ja keiner die "zernaggelten Eisenschweine" auf.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> ... Mich wundert es halt nur, dass es auch Rollen gibt, die auch nach jahrzehnten noch immer gefragt sind wie eben die US Baitrunner Made in Japan oder die Daiwa SS3000. ...



Mich wundert es eigentlich nicht - einen Markt für derartige Nischenprodukte wird es immer geben. Ist nur eben ein recht überschaubarer Markt.


----------



## Andal

Wer sich eine Whisker SS kauft, der wird sein Schätzlein hegen und pflegen. Alleine schon deswegen wird diese Rolle das mehrfache an Jahren auf den Buckel kriegen, wie eine Brot & Butter Rolle, mal eben aus dem Regal gegriffen.


----------



## Tricast

Und es soll ja auch alte Männer geben, die um bestimmte Firmen einen großen Bogen machen. Die Produkte dieser Firma nur kaufen, wenn es keine alternative gibt. Ich bin einer davon.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Und es soll ja auch alte Männer geben, die um bestimmte Firmen einen großen Bogen machen. Die Produkte dieser Firma nur kaufen, wenn es keine alternative gibt. Ich bin einer davon.



Wie bei mir mit Daiwa..??


----------



## Andal

Wie viele gute und qualitativ wirklich hochwertige Rollen aus den 80ern und 90ern gingen einfach aus Mangel an Liebe und Pflege schmählich ein? Schaut nur mal, wie durchschnittlich mit den Sachen umgegangen wird. Da macht es Wunder, dass die den Tag überleben!

Wir sind da nicht das Maß der Dinge, wenn wir auf unser Zeugl achten, es pflegen und "lieber in den eignen Daumen, als in die Schnur schneiden"!


----------



## geomas

Ähemm, mir fehlts dann wohl doch an Altersweisheit. Ich mache nur einen großen Bogen um FoPu-Kram.


----------



## Andal

Selbst da gibts wirklich tolle Sachen...

FTM vertreibt einen "Groß- und Lachsforellenkescherkopf". Nylon, gummiert, große Maschenweite und nicht zu klein. Zusätzlich mit integrierten Auftriebskörpern. Ideal fürs Flussfischen, weil der bei weitem nicht so in der Strömung zerrt, wie der klassische Friedfischkescher. Man darf sich nur von der Range und den eigenen Vorurteilen ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.


----------



## geomas

^ es gibt in dem Bereich sicher auch die eine oder andere interessante Rute oder andere Sachen. Wider besseren Wissens bleib ich da komplett fern. 
Ich würde zum Beispiel auch keine Angelzeitschrift mehr abonnieren, die regelmäßig und großflächig über diese Art der Angelei berichtet.
Nö, da bleib ich stur.


----------



## Andal

Jeder Jeck is annerst. Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das hat ja auch sehr viel mit den eigenen Erwartungen und dem geplanten Umgang zu tun.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch sehr viel mit den eigenen Erwartungen und dem geplanten Umgang zu tun.


Du brauchst ja nur mal hier in der Bruderschaft schauen, wie ein und der selbe Fisch unterschiedlich angegangen wird. Zum ganzen großen Glück haben wir ja diese Diversität. Ich erinnere mich noch mit einem "Grausen" an die kümmerlichen 120 cm Tego Regal in unserem örtlichen Sportgeschäft. Was es da nicht gab und das war das meiste, musste mühsam und für einen Schulbuben sauteuer, aus München beschafft werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

FF
Ich darf dich doch öff öff nenen ja?

Wo bleibt die Fangmeldung?
Döbel gefunden?


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist die gleiche Type, die die ich als 6010/8010 habe bzw. eingelagert.
> Da wurde gleich die Einzelkurbel von mir beim Händler bestellt, und die Doppelkurbeln ließen sich sogar gut verkaufen, nachgefragt.
> Gibt also solche Angler mit 2 Greifhänden, und solche mit 1 Greifhand.



Die 6010 und die 80er waren mir seiner Zeit zu heftig für meine Art des feederns.
Karpfen waren eh nur Beifang und in den Größen bis 10 kg waren die mit der 50 er bestens zu bewältigen.
Nur beim gezielten Karpfenangeln ,dann müssen die US Baitrunner ran und da finde ich die einfach Kurbel im Vorteil.
Die Kraftübertragung ist einfach besser.
Da geht es eben auch um Fische ab 15 kg+ 

Ansonsten ist die Doppelkurbel  einfach praktisch.
Eine von beiden erwischt du immer wenn es mal gaaanz schnell gehen muß.
Unwucht beim Kurbeln fällt auch flach,hatte aber noch keinen ,,Umbau" in der Hand .
Heckbremse stört mich auch nicht ,das macht bei mir keinen Unterschied oder Nachteil in der Handabunb der Rollen.
Arbeitet alles zuverlässig.
Das Geld für die Rollen war jedenfalls gut angelegt.
Wenn ich mir andere Rollen neueren Datums so ansehe denen gebe ich jedenfalls nicht so lang.
Die haben ihre Haltwertzeit schneller erreicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Hund liegt komplett fertig auf der Couch, ich komme mir vor wie nach einem Marathon. Das Wetter war für den Winter sehr angenehm. Eiskalter Wind, kaum packe ich aus gibt es noch Regen. Ich saß dann phasenweise wie ein Mongole auf dem Boden und hatte der wankelnden Spitze zugesehen. Zwischendurch habe ich über meine klebrigen Finger wegen der Leber sinniert. Als mir nach 30 Minuten klar wurde, das ich Frequenz in den Wandertag bringen muss, bin ich dem Fluss Stromauf gefolgt. In Gedanken an riesige Döbel bemerkte ich recht schnell, welch Monotonie dieser Streckenabschnitt aufweist. Die einzigen Spots sind kleine ausgespülte Lunken am Flussufer. Leider gab es davon alle 10 Meter eine dieser kleinen Features.

Ich hab dann im Akkord alle 15 Minuten die Stelle gewechselt und auf Aktivität geachtet, zu sehen war davon aber nichts. Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich es unter dem erwähnten Boot von Gestern nochmals versucht. Das Einzige was beinahe Biss, war mein Hund. Leider mussten irgendwelche Pimmelberger 300 Meter Entfernt auf dem Feldweg ihrer Aufsichtspflicht nicht nachkommen. Während deren Köter (gott sei dank Hündin) mit meinem Charly spielte, fragte ich mich, ob die Herrschaften eingreifen wollen. Sie liefen tatsächlich einfach weiter.

Ich hörte noch leicht durch den Wind sauseln Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiraaaaaaaaaaa, irgendwann war sie dann verschwunden. Ich bahnte mir noch einen Weg einige Meter stromab, keine 20 Minuten später das gleiche Spielchen. Hundehalter außer Reichweite, Kira wieder on Fire. In keinster Weise haben die beiden Herrschaften verstanden, welche Pflicht sie eigentlich haben und welche Konsequenzen bei einem falschen Hund/Menschen hätte entstehen können. Da in mir die Liebe zu jedem Vierbeiner wohnt, konnte ich das ganze Managen, auch wenn ich innerlich schon sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr Wütend war.

Begegnen mir beide Personen noch einmal, werde ich sie höfflich fragen welche Behinderung sie Inne haben. Es wurde aber noch besser. Wie aus dem Nichts kam von der anderen Seite des Flusses ein Pinscher im Handtaschenformat zum Vorschein, der mich 10 Minuten lang ankleffte. Charly und ich amüsierten uns noch eine Weile, wann denn bei diesem Knabe der Stimmenbruch einsetzen würde. Sein Glück, das er auf der anderen Seite war. Der kleine Rüde wäre nämlich unter Garantie unter die Räder gekommen.

Danach bin ich irritiert um die Ereignisse mit doch recht schweren Füßen zum Heimweg angetreten. Allerdings wohnt ein Forscher in mir. Statt sich auf die warme Couch zu freuen, nahm ich einen anderen Weg. Zuerst bin ich mit meinem Stiefeln über ein Stück überschwemmte Wiese gewartet. Ich wollte wissen, ob ein Fisch in dieser Falle sein Dasein fristete, um ihn zu Retten und beim Ükeln zu bescheissen. Natürlich war keine Flossen zu sehen.

Meine Aufmerksamkeit erregte dann der kleine Graben. Ich konnte kaum noch laufen, die Rute mutierte zum Gehstock. Doch wider willen meines Körpers siegte der Kopf. Ich analysierte mit den letzten Energiereserven, was ich dort holen könnte. Dann ein Deja Vu, es war doch genau die Stelle wo ich stand, welche ich einst in Kindestagen zum Schwarzangeln besuchte. Damals rankten sich riesige Bäume um dieses Areal voller Totholz. Das Wasser war so klar wie mein Verstand, ich sah riesige Schleien und konnte natürlich keine Fangen. So stand ich heute als buckliger Mann vor der Vergangenheit. Ohhhhh Weeeeeh, wie mir diese Perle entgegen lächelte. Es scheint, das ich die nächsten Wochen verdammt viel Angeln werde.

Analyse zu Heute: Falsche Flussrichtung gewählt, Stromab zwischen Hafen und meiner heutigen Mission liegen die Weidegründe. Dort sind die Unterstände der Götterdöbel, ich habe den falschen Weg betreten und muss schicksalhaft meinen Pfad neu bestimmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und ich dachte heute gibt's ne neue Fangmeldung.

Anscheinend hast du dich ja auch so gut amüsiert.


----------



## geomas

...also warst Du heute auf dem Trimm-Dich-Pfad. Immerhin hast Du die Perle Deiner Kindheit wiederentdeckt. Freu mich schon auf Deine launigen Berichte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich dachte heute gibt's ne neue Fangmeldung.
> Anscheinend hast du dich ja auch so gut amüsiert.



Ich habe die falsche Richtung gewählt und somit auch eine schlechte Entscheidung getroffen. Es gab quasi keine "offensichtlichen" Spots, daher dann das "Terror-Roven". Dahingehend muss ich den Fluss aber auch erst Kennenlernen.



geomas schrieb:


> ...also warst Du heute auf dem Trimm-Dich-Pfad. Immerhin hast Du die Perle Deiner Kindheit wiederentdeckt. Freu mich schon auf Deine launigen Berichte.



Ich "wandere" mich gerade ein und lerne um die Bedingungen. Ich war im Glauben Stromauf um viele tolle kleine Spots zu Wissen, zumindest sah es letztes Jahr im Frühling Fruchtbar aus. Da hat mir das viele Schilf/grüne Wesen der Natur einen Streich gespielt. Das war ja fast ein und das gleiche Bild auf 4 Kilometer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Solche Landschaften mit dem toten Gras und dem nur hellbraun stimmen mich immer traurig.
Genauso wie die wie totes Glas daliegenden Wasser Melancholie ausstrahlen.
Ich habe wenigstens vorhin beim Trimmspaziergang kurz vorm Sonnenuntergang mal den Finger in Europas großes Binnenwasser getunkt - es ist kalt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich tunke im Moment nichts irgend wo rein.
Sonntag Vormittag ist ,wird definitiv meine erste Session auf Weisfisch .Bin mal gespannt.
Hab soweit alles fertig und stehe quasi gewehr bei Fuss.


----------



## geomas

Auf dem letzten Foto sieht man immerhin einen die Monotonie brechenden Baum am Wasser. War aber offensichtlich schon recht spät am Nachmittag. 
Ein ähnliches Flüßchen gibts hier auch, allerdings mit etwas mehr Wildnis drumherum. Das Laufen am Ufer ist ob der Erdkuhlen und Weidezäune ziemlich anstrengend.


----------



## Andal

Wobei sich langsam das Frühjahr aufbäumt... die Vögel zwitschern anders, intensiver, es ist schon merklich länger hell, es riecht anders. Man kann es hier im Rheinland schon fühlen und erwarten.


----------



## geomas

Wollte ursprünglich morgen zu dem kleinen Teich. Wird nix - kam ein Termin dazwischen. 
Freitag solls jetzt klappen mit meinem ersten Angeltrip des Jahres. Werd alle Termine außer familiären Notfällen wegblocken.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Das Laufen am Ufer ist ob der Erdkuhlen und Weidezäune ziemlich anstrengend.


Seh das einfach als Sport.

Naja  die Vegetation ist noch im Dämmerschlaf ,das drückt in der Tat etwas die Stimmung.
Mit etwas Sonnenschein im Gesicht fühlt man sich gleich besser.
Ich jedenfalls.
Richtig gut wird es wenn das Grün langsam zurück kommt.
Dann ist die Durststrecke erst einmal wieder vorbei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Foto sieht man immerhin einen die Monotonie brechenden Baum am Wasser. War aber offensichtlich schon recht spät am Nachmittag.



Nee du, das ist der Graben daneben, der sich dort etwas aufstaut. Hat mit dem Flüsschen nichts zu tun. Mündete dort einst, ist aber dank des Bibers verbaut. Nachdem sich massig Dreck an seiner Burg angesammelt hatte, kannst du nun drüber laufen. An sich ist Graben sehr fischreich gewesen. Jetzt findet aber kein Fischwechsel mehr statt und im Herbst sah das so aus:








Sonst:


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen  : Ufer an kleinen Flüßchen bereiten mir - ganz im Ernst - mehr Sorgen als Wildschwein, Wolf und kurzsichtige Grünröcke zusammen. Bin schon öfters mal in ein tiefes, von Kraut überwuchertes Loch im Boden getreten und hab letztlich Glück gehabt, daß ich mir nichts gebrochen habe. Rotte Angelstege und von lokalen Baumeistern angelegte Behelfsbrücken aus alten Paletten... sind noch mal ne Stufe drüber in Sachen Risiko beim Angeln. Gerade auf dem Land hat man auch nicht überall ein Mobilfunknetz.

@Fantastic Fishing : Schöner bildlicher Vergleich!


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing 
Schade, das es mit den Döbeln nicht geklappt hat, aber vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Gerne doch Georg. Hier noch etwas Nachschlag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der gleiche Baum nä?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Schade, das es mit den Döbeln nicht geklappt hat, aber vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht,
> hg
> Minimax



Ach wat, wieso Schade? Das ist Angeln und der Weg ist das Ziel. Ich renne dort nicht rum, um hier Fische in den Thread zu Kloppen. Ich lerne dieses Gewässer zu dieser Jahreszeit kennen. Es ist die Aufgabe, an der ich Wachse. Das hätte heute auch ganz anders aussehen können, ich hatte halt die Wahl nach links oder rechts abzubiegen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der gleiche Baum nä?



Ich glaube fast ja. Da stehen nur 3 Stück. Heftiger Unterschied gell. Aber bitte, hier der direkte Vergleich:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Oder:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schön und erschreckend!


----------



## Andal

Wobei ja das winterliche Pausieren seine Vorteile hat. Es entspricht ja auch so der Natur. Man schöpft Kraft und Muße, man wird vor allem wieder heiss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön und erschreckend!



Genau diese Unterschiede haben mir den heutigen Tag so schwer gemacht. Ich hatte diese Bilder (anderer Fluss halt) im Kopf vom Frühling/Sommer. Da sah das einfach mal komplett anders aus. Heute renne ich da oben rum und wusste nicht mal mehr, wo welcher Baum mit der Senke im Boden stand. Da wirst du Blöde im Kopf bei.


----------



## daci7

So Leute ... Heute sind ein paar Kleinigkeiten für die Barbenjagd gekommen.
Ich bin sehr gespannt!




Da werd ich Morgen direkt mal ... ne Runde Vertikalen auf (Kaul-)Barsch und Co 
Die Friedfische lass ich doch noch mal ne Runde in Frieden.
Aaaaaber dann wird richtig angegriffen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hast bei Ofenrohr bestellt?


----------



## Kochtopf

@Fantastic Fishing Hömma, öfföff, schöner Bericht auch wenn er in dem Sinne kein Happyend hätte. Aber deinem Hundekind hat es bestimmt gefallen


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast bei Ofenrohr bestellt?


Jo - bei Ofenloch. Alles tip top gelaufen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Paypal haben die anscheinend gar nicht.
Nur Überweisung und Kreditkarte???


----------



## daci7

Jooo ... das ist nicht so ganz up to date ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ok. Dann vergessn wa den Laden gleich wieder.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen  : Ufer an kleinen Flüßchen bereiten mir - ganz im Ernst - mehr Sorgen als Wildschwein, Wolf und kurzsichtige Grünröcke zusammen. Bin schon öfters mal in ein tiefes, von Kraut überwuchertes Loch im Boden getreten und hab letztlich Glück gehabt, daß ich mir nichts gebrochen habe. Rotte Angelstege und von lokalen Baumeistern angelegte Behelfsbrücken aus alten Paletten... sind noch mal ne Stufe drüber in Sachen Risiko beim Angeln. Gerade auf dem Land hat man auch nicht überall ein Mobilfunknetz.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing : Schöner bildlicher Vergleich!



Im Prinzip haben wir hier das gleiche .
Der einzige Vorteil ist hier die Netzabdeckung.
Wenn man sich in so einem Loch die Haxen vedreht oder sogar bricht bist du ohne Mobilfunk ganz schön im Arxx.
Und das ist manchmal schneller passiert als man gucken kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Im Prinzip haben wir hier das gleiche .
> Der einzige Vorteil ist hier die Netzabdeckung.
> Wenn man sich in so einem Loch die Haxen vedreht oder sogar bricht bist du ohne Mobilfunk ganz schön im Arxx.
> Und das ist manchmal schneller passiert als man gucken kann.



Ich bin vor kurzem mit einem Bein komplett in einem ausgehöhlten Berich durch eine Nutria eingesackt. Das passiert schon mal.


----------



## Kochtopf

Irgendwo am fuldaufer hat der Schlamm meinen Schuh gefressen.

Ich werte das als Opfergabe an die Flussgötter


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin vor kurzem mit einem Bein komplett in einem ausgehöhlten Berich durch eine Nutria eingesackt. Das passiert schon mal.


Bin ich auch schon mehr als einmal ,kann auch mal schief gehen.


----------



## Andal

Reinfallen, runterfallen und einbrechen kann ich auch schon immer gut. Früher hieß es immer, "schau du nach, ob das Eis schon trägt...!".


----------



## feederbrassen

Eis  kenne ich nur zu gut .Drei mal hatte ich das zweifelhate Vergnügen.
Heute gehe ich nicht mehr alleine auf das Eis,schonmal garnicht wenn ich weiss das es unter mir wer weiss wie tief ist.
Da habe ich kein gutes Gefühl bei.


----------



## Andal

Frag mal meine Mutter, wie oft ich patschnass und sterm voller Baatz heim kam... sie fragte dann nur immer nach dem Weiher, oder Bach.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich war ,bin auch so ein Rübenschwein wie du.


----------



## Andal

Muttern konnte mit der Zeit sogar an der Farbe des Drecks ablesen, wo ich reingefallen bin. Schwarz - Deuschlweiher, lehmig-braun - der Weiher beim Bauern am Berg, bläulich-schluffig - Spiegelweiher... u.s.w.u.s.f.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Je später die Stunde desto besser das Anglerlatein. 

Cheers!


----------



## Andal

Möge mir die Drennan abbrechen, wenn ich lüge!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Muttern konnte mit der Zeit sogar an der Farbe des Drecks ablesen, wo ich reingefallen bin. Schwarz - Deuschlweiher, lehmig-braun - der Weiher beim Bauern am Berg, bläulich-schluffig - Spiegelweiher... u.s.w.u.s.f.


Eine doch sehr schöne Kindheit! Wir haben Frösche gesammelt, Ziegenschädel in den Feldern gefunden und uns gegruselt, haben in Matsch und Wasser gespielt und Bachläufe "aufgestaut", was an "unserer" Stelle als zeitloser Klassiker von Kindern bis heute gemacht wird - und dennoch blicke ich ehrfürchtig auf deine, so scheint's mir als Romantiker, schöne, freie Kindheit mit viel mehr Leben als es die Generation meiner Tochter haben wird. Aber ich werde tun was ich kann ihr mit Ausflügen ans Wasser wenigstens einen Abglanz dessen nahe zu bringen.


----------



## Andal

Also über die Freiheiten meiner Kindheit kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Hatte viel von Tom Sawyer, Oskar-Meria Graf, oder Ludwig Thoma. Meiner lieben Mutter wäre etwas weniger Wildnis und etwas mehr Freude an schulischen Belangen sicher sehr lieb gewesen...


----------



## geomas

Um die Vorfreude auf die wärmeren Jahreszeiten zu steigern hier mal drei Graben-Fotos aus meinem Archiv:






Ruhiger Flecken, ganz in der Nähe der Ostsee - der Graben ist flach, hab ihn nur 1x im regnerischen Spätherbst beangelt (ohne Erfolg)





Ein anderer Graben neben dem oben gezeigten - Hecht, Brassen, Schleie und Plötz konnte ich dort erbeuten. 





Der gleiche Graben - ungefähr hier wurde angeblich ein Meterhecht gelandet.

Hab früher in der Nähe der Gräben gewohnt. Schön ruhig gelegen, man hörte nur Rinder, gelegentlich die Schmalspur-Dampflok in der Ferne und ab und an eine Kawasaki (geschätzt 140 im 2. Gang) auf der Landstraße.


----------



## Tobias85

Schade, dass es mit den Tangermünder Döbeln heute nicht so geklappt hat. Da ist derzeit einfach suchen angesagt, wenn du sie gefunden hast, dann läufts auch mit der Leber.


----------



## Kochtopf

Sehnsuchtsorte <3
Du hast wirklich sehr schöne Gewässer geo!


----------



## Tricast

@ Topf: Den ersten Schritt hast Du doch schon getan und bist mit der Familie aufs Land gezogen. Das ist doch schon mal der Anfang und etwas ganz anderes als den lieben langen Tag Rolltreppe rauf und runter. Und alles Andere wird sich finden. Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls ein schönes und entspanntes Landleben.


----------



## Andal

Sehr schöne Gräben!

Aber mal Hand aufs Herz. Wer sitzt nicht ab und zu da und spielt wie seinerzeit versonnen mit ein paar Hölzchen im Dreck?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder Georg.
Da vermisst man die warme Jahreit gleich noch mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Gräben!
> 
> Aber mal Hand aufs Herz. Wer sitzt nicht ab und zu da und spielt wie seinerzeit versonnen mit ein paar Hölzchen im Dreck?


Oder man pfeift auf nem Grashalm bzw versucht es


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es mit den Tangermünder Döbeln heute nicht so geklappt hat. Da ist derzeit einfach suchen angesagt, wenn du sie gefunden hast, dann läufts auch mit der Leber.


Apropos als Leberlord - hast du auch mit einstrumpfen experimentiert? Mir geraten sie immer zu kribbelig um den Haken durchzustechen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos als Leberlord - hast du auch mit einstrumpfen experimentiert? Mir geraten sie immer zu kribbelig um den Haken durchzustechen


Nimm die Leber vom Truthahn. Die ist nicht so weich und genau so gut. Wenn man sie in ordentlich Grundfutter "paniiert", dann sifft sie auch nicht so. Das panieren hab ich von R. Illner. Funzt gut!


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte in Sachen Gräben. Hab eben mal nachgesehen - der Graben oben ist seit 2019 ohne extra-Karte zu befischen, für den anderen Graben (incl. einiger anderer Gewässer) kostet ne Jahreskarte 90 Takken. Mal sehen, wie sich mein Arbeitsleben entwickelt...


----------



## Tobias85

Ne, ich hab sie tatsächlich einfach nur auf nen 4er Haken gezogen...dreimal durch, dann hingen die und ich nehm ja nur die billige gefrostete weiche. Ich hab allerdings bisher auch nur mehr oder weniger sanfte Pendelwürfe durchführen müssen bis ca. 10 Meter.

Einstrumpfen hatte ich auch schon angedacht, aber eher um die Ködergröße hochzuschrauben und auch vor dem Kleinknabbern zu schützen. In der Hoffnung,dass dann mal ein dicker dranhängt...


----------



## Tricast

@ geomas: Wier hier drücken Dir jedenfalls alle die Daumen, ganz fest.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Nimm die Leber vom Truthahn. Die ist nicht so weich und genau so gut. Wenn man sie in ordentlich Grundfutter "paniiert", dann sifft sie auch nicht so. Das panieren hab ich von R. Illner. Funzt gut!


Ich habe schon an schweineleber gedacht (auch wenn ich die viel lieber mit Kartoffelbrei und Zwiebeln und Apfel esse) aber bisher bemerke ich hier, dass Brot fleischige Köder wie Dendro oder Tulip hinter sich lässt und im Schnitt größere Fische bringt. Kann natürlich auch mit duftspur und Sichtbarkeit im Hochwasser zusammen hängen


----------



## Tobias85

Panieren tu ich sie auch, aber nur mit Paniermehl, die Leber selbst blutet ja schon ordentlich aus, das sollte eigentlich genug locken in meinen Augen. Sie ist bei mir übrigens so weich, dass ich mal versehentlich mit dem Messerrücken ein Stück abgeschnitten hab und es erst garnicht gemerkt hab..


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank für Die Bilder von Euren Flüsschen und Gräben, und die schönen Anekdoten und Sinnereien aus Sommer und Kindheit. Ojemine, mir ist als würds endlos kalt und grau bleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon am WE wird es schön!
Warm und sonnig.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Die Bilder von Euren Flüsschen und Gräben, und die schönen Anekdoten und Sinnereien aus Sommer und Kindheit. Ojemine, mir ist als würds endlos kalt und grau bleiben.



Sieh mal in den Wetterbericht, lieber Minimax.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Die Bilder von Euren Flüsschen und Gräben, und die schönen Anekdoten und Sinnereien aus Sommer und Kindheit. Ojemine, mir ist als würds endlos kalt und grau bleiben.


Ach was, sol invictus!
Aber heute war auch ein sonniger Tag... vielleicht geht es morgen oder übermorgen ans Wasser...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Bilder mit dem schönen grün aus besseren Tagen und die Kontrastbilder mit alt <-> neu sind super!  
Und ich weiß, warum ich Biber lieber gebraten sehe, als dass sie meine Kirschbäume in der Mitte halbieren.

Ich hab' in meiner Kindheit Sachen gemacht - die sind noch gar nie erfasst! 
vor allem räubern und in allen Teichen egal wo-wie-abgesperrt wildern was nur geht.
Und alle Orte instandbesetzen, die nicht besetzt waren, in allen Deutschlanden.

Georg, das mit der Molly-Bäderbahn in dem Gebiet hat schon was, habe das seinerzeit um 2000 sehr genossen, ein bischen die alte Zeit vor 1972 wieder zu erleben.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hier braucht man für jedes noch so kleine Wasser überall nen extra Schein.
da braucht man zwei Vollzeizjobs um das alles zu finanzieren.
Sehr schöne Bilder geomas.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es mit den Tangermünder Döbeln heute nicht so geklappt hat. Da ist derzeit einfach suchen angesagt, wenn du sie gefunden hast, dann läufts auch mit der Leber.



Jupp, laufen, laufen, laufen. Es war nur sehr Mühseelig, weil die Auswahl an aussichtsreichen Spots einem nicht in den Schoss fallen. Da habe ich es die Tage wesentlich einfacher, wenn ich die Totholzsektion attackiere. Möglicherweise liegt der Fehler auch im Detail. Der Fluss ist oberhalb der Stadt etwas schmaler und fließt entsprechend schneller. Möglicherweise muss ich in die andere Richtung wegen den besseren Bedingungen. Deswegen war ich vorgestern schon "Scouten" und Heute am Testen.

Den Big-Chub Spot habe ich ohnehin noch offen. Dort lauert die Kühlerfigur für das Bilderbuch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schon am WE wird es schön!
> Warm und sonnig.


Jipp .Attacke


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler : Gut erkannt, die Ecke! Mit dem Molli bin ich als Kind oft gefahren. 
Hab lange Zeit auf der West-Seite Rostocks gelebt, jetzt im Herzen der Hansestadt. Da ist es zu den Gräben deutlich weiter. 
Dafür sind jetzt andere schöne Gewässer dichter und zu Angelstellen an der Unterwarnow sinds nur 10 Minuten zu Fuß (8 Minuten wenn der Lichtsignalanlagengott mir gnädig ist).


----------



## Inni

sagt mal, für 500g Plötzenfilets, wie viele Plötzen in der Größe 20/25cm bräuchte man da?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Rechne mal mit 10-14 Plötzen dieser Größe, hängt dann auch ein wenig davon ab wie filetiert wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

Inni schrieb:


> sagt mal, für 500g Plötzenfilets, wie viele Plötzen in der Größe 20/25cm bräuchte man da?


42


----------



## Tikey0815

Da hier ja Dienstag ein wenig die Rollen-Thematik federführend war.....ich suche für meine neue Stellfischrute noch eine passende Rolle. Hab mir jetzt mal die Nash und Fox Rollen angeschaut und bin dabei über die Rollen Sonik Vader X und Wychwood Riot aus dem schönen UK gestolpert......hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Marken ? Optisch und technisch find ich die ja seehr ansprechend !


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es mit den Tangermünder Döbeln heute nicht so geklappt hat. Da ist derzeit einfach suchen angesagt, wenn du sie gefunden hast, dann läufts auch...



Denke man muß derzeit einfach wirklich Strecke machen und das Richtige anbieten.
In einem anderem Forum schlagen die Jungs beim Spinnen auf Döbel gerade gut zu. Sie scheinen derzeit jedenfalls zu laufen und es sind tolle Döbel bis momentan (ist ne Challenge) bis 58 dabei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Naja spinnfischen zeigt ja dass es eher auf den Stellplatz denn auf den Köder ankommt
 Döbel lassen sich mit so gut wie allem fangen aber wenn keiner am Platz ist haste pech 
@Tikey0815 ich habe mich mit der Thematik mal ausgesetzt. Jedes eisenschwein von 4000er Größe dürfte geeignet sein. Robust ist Trumpf (wie wäre es mit Penn?)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da hier ja Dienstag ein wenig die Rollen-Thematik federführend war.....ich suche für meine *neue Stellfischrute* noch eine passende Rolle.


Du meinst jetzt aber das Quadratstippen, das schwere Stippfischen mit dem Ergebnis der Stippfischens, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja spinnfischen zeigt ja dass es eher auf den Stellplatz denn auf den Köder ankommt
> Döbel lassen sich mit so gut wie allem fangen aber wenn keiner am Platz ist haste pech


Oder wenn man sie in Trampelmanier immer verscheucht. 

Bessere Aland und Döbel sind im Abwasseregime-Regulationsland, was gebaggerte Uferkanten ohne Baum+Buschbewuchs meint, echt schwer in Reichweite zu bekommen.


----------



## MS aus G

Ja, rustaweli, das mag wohl stimmen!!!

Aber für ein Event würde ich es als "unfair" bezeichnen, da in manchen Gegenden das "Spinnen" momentan leider nicht erlaubt ist!!! Aber 58cm ist natürlich ein schöner "Klotz"!!! Petri dem Fänger dafür!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Freunde, ich war heute vormittag auch mal los zu einem ersten Versuch am Flüsschen.

Bei 5 Grad und frischem Wind war das eher nicht so gemütlich aber immerhin hatte ich 8 oder 9 Bisse in zweieinhalb Stunden.

Ein bisschen getrottet mit Brot als Köder.

Und siehe da, ein paar leine Döbel und eine vorlaute Güster haben kurz vorbeigeschaut.

Der "größte" Dübel und die Güster sind in der IG zu sehen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber das Quadratstippen, das schwere Stippfischen mit dem *Ergebnis der Stippfischens*, oder?


Zur Not Stippe ich auch mit dem Stellfisch-Monster


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da hier ja Dienstag ein wenig die Rollen-Thematik federführend war.....ich suche für meine neue Stellfischrute noch eine passende Rolle. Hab mir jetzt mal die Nash und Fox Rollen angeschaut und bin dabei über die Rollen Sonik Vader X und Wychwood Riot aus dem schönen UK gestolpert......hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Marken ? Optisch und technisch find ich die ja seehr ansprechend !


Da wäre auch eine Drillstockrolle, aus dem Bereich der schweizer Art des Schleppfischens, eine sehr stylishe Option...


http://glardon-stucki.com/portfolio/stucki-drillstock-rolle/


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oder wenn man sie in Trampelmanier immer verscheucht.
> 
> Bessere Aland und Döbel sind im Abwasseregime-Regulationsland, was gebaggerte Uferkanten ohne Baum+Buschbewuchs meint, echt schwer in Reichweite zu bekommen.


Ich mit meinen elfenhaften 120kg bei 1,83 m habe das Kunststück noch nicht fertig gebracht aber ich glaube auch, das gesehen werden viel kritischer ist


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Da wäre auch eine Drillstockrolle, aus dem Bereich der schweizer Art des Schleppfischens, eine sehr stylishe Option...
> 
> 
> http://glardon-stucki.com/portfolio/stucki-drillstock-rolle/


Uuuuuh schickes Teil!


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=UQxpJ8r9LA0&usg=AOvVaw328a-aIVBQp9sVH2Z1eDi-


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Da wäre auch eine Drillstockrolle, aus dem Bereich der schweizer Art des Schleppfischens, eine sehr stylishe Option...
> 
> 
> http://glardon-stucki.com/portfolio/stucki-drillstock-rolle/



jep, Stylisch ist sie....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Zur Not Stippe ich auch mit dem Stellfisch-Monster


Du willst doch aber Hechte mit der Pose und Köfi auf dem Haken "stippen", oder was anderes? 
Und zur angedachten Schnur muss man was wissen (Mono oder nicht).

Mir sind Hechte eigentlich der liebste Stippfisch, und je nach Vorgehen kann genau das spannender als jede andere Angelart sein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich habe mich mit der Thematik mal ausgesetzt.


Hast Dich damit ausgesetzt und dann ausgesetzt ? War nichts für Dich?


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du willst doch aber Hechte mit der Pose und Köfi auf dem Haken "stippen", oder was anderes?


 Hab die Stellfischrute im letzten Urlaub kennengelernt, dort wurde damit auf dicke Brassen gefischt. Aber Hechte und Zander würde ich damit wohl auch gern Stippen


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hast Dich damit ausgesetzt und dann ausgesetzt ? War nichts für Dich?


Ml bislang lediglich nicht die Ressourcen Zeit und Geld zur Anschaffung gehabt. Aber zum Aalangeln wird eine Stellfischrute kommen, wir haben hier einige Stellen die nur so erreichbar wäre. Wenn ein Hecht oder ein Halbstarker Waller drsufknallt wäre ich auch nicht böse


----------



## rustaweli

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ja, rustaweli, das mag wohl stimmen!!!
> 
> Aber für ein Event würde ich es als "unfair" bezeichnen, da in manchen Gegenden das "Spinnen" momentan leider nicht erlaubt ist!!! Aber 58cm ist natürlich ein schöner "Klotz"!!! Petri dem Fänger dafür!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Da ist was dran, aber läuft ja das ganze Jahr! Schade find ich eher das nur Döbel auf KuKö zählen. Friedfischende Döbel zählen nicht und werden liebevoll als "sammelnde Faulenzer" bezeichnet. 
Aber werde den Vergleich KuKö dort vs Naturköder hier sehr interessiert verfolgen und läßt vielleicht auch Rückschlüsse zu.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> und werden liebevoll als "sammelnde Faulenzer" bezeichnet.



Da denke ich eher an Briefmarkensammler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab die Stellfischrute im letzten Urlaub kennengelernt, dort wurde damit auf dicke Brassen gefischt. Aber Hechte und Zander würde ich damit wohl auch gern Stippen


Dann biste ja noch unentschlossen, das muss auch nicht gleich Hardcore Hechteln sein.
Also wirklich schweres Stippen und Universal, wo viel mehr passt. 
Wichtig ist dann, dass die Rolle vom Gewicht zur schweren Stange passt, damit man sie auch mal ein paar Stündchen in der Hand halten kann.
Also Rutenlängenmaß -> Rollenhalterposition -> und ausprobieren, wieviel Gewicht das Ding einigermaßen in Balance bringt. 
Dazu sind ein paar verschieden dicke vorhandene Rollen sehr nützlich.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja spinnfischen zeigt ja dass es eher auf den Stellplatz denn auf den Köder ankommt
> Döbel lassen sich mit so gut wie allem fangen aber wenn keiner am Platz ist haste pech



Ist das nicht sehr oft und bei vielen Fischen so (Platz statt Köder)?  Deshalb untermauerte ich ja die These vom Suchen und Strecke machen.
Bei großen Döbeln habe ich schon oft gehört/gelesen das diese eben nicht mehr alles fressen(Ausnahmen gibt es immer) und eher zu einzelgängerischen Räubern werden. 
Wer weiß...


----------



## Andal

Döbel fressen in der Tat alles. Nur leider eben nicht immer und überall. Das macht die Sache ja so spannend!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber werde den Vergleich KuKö dort vs Naturköder hier sehr interessiert verfolgen und läßt vielleicht auch Rückschlüsse zu.


Der Fang mittelgroßer Döbel mit dem recht schnell geführten kleinen KuKö, und dann möglichst noch im schnellen Fließwasser, ist eigentlich sehr viel einfacher und daher sowas wie Anfängerfischen  , wenn man denn sauber anwerfen kann. Weil der muss sofort zubeißen, oder der Happen ist weg.
Hier im Thread kann man ja trefflich lesen, welche Leckereien und regelrechte Spezereien der unheilbar infizierte Chubber hier auffahren muss - und tut.  
Die tun wenigstens was für das Wohlbefinden ihrer Fische! 
Der Döbel kann genüsslich in Ruhe den Natürköder inspizieren, und der muss erstmal richtig überzeugen und verführerisch dargeboten werden. Das ist verführen auf höchstem Niveau mit der wahren Nouvelle Cousine. Und natürlich ist die Dauervergrämungswirkung (bedingt durch die Releaser) nicht so hoch wie eben beim KuKö, weil der Fisch bekommt echte Leckerli.


----------



## Andal

Was Döbelköder angeht, wird auch maßlos übertrieben. Abgesehen von den sehr kalten Jahreszeiten, wo Frühstücksfleisch am Haken bleibt und Geflügelleber ihre Säfte ausspielt, sind wohl Brot, Würmer und Mais die erfolgreichsten Köder. Gerade, oder vielleicht deswegen, weil sie sehr unselektiv sind. Weil sie arglos genommen werden. In dem Zusammenhang sei bloss die berüchtigte Kirsche erwähnt. Ich hab in 53 Jahren noch keinen Kollegen getroffen, der damit wirklich gefischt hat. Trotzdem nennt ihn jeder. Da sind dann rote Gummibärle (wahr!) öfter am Eisen. Die schwellen wenigstens schön auf, sondern langanhaltend Aroma ab und halten mehrere Gewaltwürfe schadlos aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang sei bloss die berüchtigte Kirsche erwähnt.Ich hab in 53 Jahren noch keinen Kollegen getroffen, der damit wirklich gefischt hat.




Hab ich als Kind/JUgendlicher öfter gemacht und gefangen!!
Aber wir haben uns ja auch noch nicht gtroffen. 
Das funktioniert wirklich.

Mit ganz normalen Kirschen aus dem Glas. Und am Ufer standen keine Kirschbäume.
Eigentlich standen da gar keine Bäume.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist das nicht sehr oft und bei vielen Fischen so (Platz statt Köder)?  Deshalb untermauerte ich ja die These vom Suchen und Strecke machen.
> Bei großen Döbeln habe ich schon oft gehört/gelesen das diese eben nicht mehr alles fressen(Ausnahmen gibt es immer) und eher zu einzelgängerischen Räubern werden.
> Wer weiß...


Wenn man mich fragt (und das unterstelle ich mal eben) sind große Döbel genau so verfressen wie kleinere sie sind nur vorsichtiger und weniger dumm. Man hat beim Spinnfischen vermutlich höhere Gewichte und größere Fische weil es eben reflexbisse sind, aber bei einer trotting oder leger Montage hat der Döbel mehr Zeit sie in Augenschein zu nehmen und große vorsichtige SOB-Chubs zeigen einem dann gerne die Stinkeflosse wenn bei der Köderpräsentation nicht alles 100%ig passt - und das ist die Herausforderung beim Angeln auf große Döbel (Wobei ich ab 55cm Länge durchaus das Wort 'Kapital gebrauche)


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> [_angeln auf Edelfische_]. In dem Zusammenhang sei bloss die berüchtigte Kirsche erwähnt.


Mein Ziel ist dies Jahr einen Kirschdöbel zu fangen. Am besten in der Weser wenn du dabei bist


----------



## Andal

Ich habe bei der Beobachtung von Döbeln die Feststellung gemacht, dass sie truppweise ziehen, oder ein ihren Einständen parken. Diese Fische sind immer unterschiedlich groß, obwohl alle adult. Es gehen immer die kleineren Exemplare voran und fungieren quasi als Tester. Fällt der Test positiv aus, gehen auch die größten Exemplare nach vorne...

Solche Beobachtungen kann man übrigens nur ohne, oder mit völlig untauglicher Ausrüstung machen. Sonst zeigen sie sich nicht!


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Trupps die ich hier beobachten konnte sind relativ Homogen in der Größenverteilung. Also wir reden da von 5cm Unterschied größter zu kleinstem


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist dies Jahr einen Kirschdöbel zu fangen. Am besten in der Weser wenn du dabei bist


In meiner Gegenwart ist es am besten, Kirschen flüßig und wenigstens zweimal gebrannt zu kredenzen. Oder innerhalb einer Torte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Trupps die ich hier beobachten konnte sind relativ Homogen in der Größenverteilung. Also wir reden da von 5cm Unterschied größter zu kleinstem



So ist es hier auch.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Trupps die ich hier beobachten konnte sind relativ Homogen in der Größenverteilung. Also wir reden da von 5cm Unterschied größter zu kleinstem


Da kann schon ohne weiteres ein Jahrgang zwischen den Fischen liegen. Ein Jahr mehr überleben ist schon nennenswert, wenn man Fisch ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

ÖffÖff ist heute so ruhig hier.
Der schleicht betsimmt auch wieder am Wasser rum. Bin gespannt wie heute läuft bei ihm.


----------



## rustaweli

Freunde, vorneweg, wollte es Euch hier nur mitteilen und nicht Stellung beziehen. Spinnfischern jedoch Anfängertum vorzuwerfen halte ich schon für sehr selbstüberschätzend. Vor allem im Bezug auf Döbel.
@Kochtopf Meinen größten KuKö Döbel hatte ich gezielt gefangen, beim sehr langsamen Jiggen mit kleinem Easy Shiner. Er hatte genug Zeit zu sehen was er da macht. Für andere nicht groß, für mich schon. War ein 51er mit knapp 1,7kg.


----------



## Andal

...wenn die Aiteln dann mal die 40... 50 cm draufhaben, sind sie ja relativ sicher, aber vorher sind sie auch sehr beliebt bei allen möglichen Prädatoren.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Freunde, vorneweg, wollte es Euch hier nur mitteilen und nicht Stellung beziehen. Spinnfischern jedoch Anfängertum vorzuwerfen halte ich schon für sehr selbstüberschätzend. Vor allem im Bezug auf Döbel.
> @Kochtopf Meinen größten KuKö Döbel hatte ich gezielt gefangen, beim sehr langsamen Jiggen mit kleinem Easy Shiner. Er hatte genug Zeit zu sehen was er da macht. Für andere nicht groß, für mich schon. War ein 51er mit knapp 1,7kg.


Du musst aber zugeben, dass die meisten KuKö Döbel zufällig gefangen werden und das viele, nicht alle, aber sehr viele Spinnfischer leider keinerlei Plan von Friedfischen und deren gezieltem Fang haben. Das hat rein gar nix mit Überheblichkeit zu tun. Das ist maximal der Zeitgeist.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Du musst aber zugeben, dass die meisten KuKö Döbel zufällig gefangen werden und das viele, nicht alle, aber sehr viele Spinnfischer leider keinerlei Plan von Friedfischen und deren gezieltem Fang haben. Das hat rein gar nix mit Überheblichkeit zu tun. Das ist maximal der Zeitgeist.



Ob die meisten (und dazu meist sehr großen) Döbel nur zufällig auf KuKö gefangen werden, kann ich leider nicht zugeben weil ich es nicht weiß. Du hast da mit Sicherheit viel mehr Erfahrung und Wissen wie ich. Aber Recht hast Du, viele Spinnangler wissen sehr wenig vom Friedfischen. Aber oft ist es auch auf der anderen Seite so, nur umgekehrt, und man urteilt gern vorschnell und oft.


----------



## Andal

Ich werte prinzipell überhaupt keine Angelart. Ich sag aber frei raus, was mir am besten gefällt und warum ein durchgängiger Allrounder mehr von den Fischen weiss. als einer, der einigermaßen "betriebsblind" durch die Lande fischt.


----------



## Kochtopf

@rustaweli wenn der Döbel im Versteck lauert und ein fischchen trudelt vorbei (wie beim langsamen jiggen) dann packt er sofort zu wenn der Reflex geweckt wird, das hat relativ wenig mit der Führung zu tun glaube ich. Und gezielt auf Döbel gehen die wenigsten, meist sind Döbel mehr oder minder beliebte beifänge ('Ausschussware der Natur" stand mal in einem Flyboyforum)

*ed* der isaiasch ist j gelernter Stipper, dazu hat Mathilde Koch mal was nettes gesagt: wer stippen kann kann alles fangen weil loten und Köderpräsentation etc. Das sehr vereinfachen. Zudem weiss Didi daher auch wie die futterfische ticken und wurde so ehemann der Raubfischweltmeisterin


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @rustaweli Und gezielt auf Döbel gehen die wenigsten, meist sind Döbel mehr oder minder beliebte beifänge ('Ausschussware der Natur" stand mal in einem Flyboyforum)


Einen kapitalen Döbel erwischt man gezielt aber ungleich schwerer, als die Standforelle. Der hängt man einfach den Wurm vor die Nase ... irgendwann kriegt sie Hunger, Wut und beisst herzhaft zu.


----------



## gründler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werte prinzipell überhaupt keine Angelart. Ich sag aber frei raus, was mir am besten gefällt und warum ein durchgängiger Allrounder mehr von den Fischen weiss. als einer, der einigermaßen "betriebsblind" durch die Lande fischt.



Weil die alten Abläufe verschwunden sind,damals 60-80er wurde einem erst das Stippen mit Pose beigebracht und das über Monate. Erst danach ging es an andere Angelarten wie Raubfisch.

Heute kommen sie zu mir zur Schlacht und Tötungs Prüfung und nach bestehen stehen sie mit Gummis am Wasser oder knallen 80gr Selbsthakmontagen raus.

Hat aber auch wohl viel damit zu tun das Stippen regelrecht wegradiert wurde und weiter aus De. verschwinden soll,ja selbst Jugendgruppen wird das kaum noch gelehrt zum teil auch aus Angst vorm Schwarzen Mann.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Man kann und sollte stippen unabhängig vom wettangeln betrachten, das war der Fehler von industrie und Anglerschaft dass da nichts nach kam (natürlich alles schuld der Verbände blablagähn)


----------



## Andal

Das Stippen war und ist im Süden Bayern noch nie ein Thema und schon gar kein Einstieg gewesen. Ich bin halt mit den "Alten", den Mentoren mitgedackelt und habe aufgesogen...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann und sollte stippen unabhängig vom wettangeln betrachten,



Genau.
Stippen ist ja ne ganze Bandbreite an Methoden und nicht nur mit 14m Mastbaum auf Kütfisch.


----------



## Andal

...ich bin mit meinem Vater und oder dem alten Pauker mitgegangen und die haben mir an der Attel, oder diversen Weihern gezeigt, was da alles kreucht, fleucht und schwimmt und wie man dem Getier habhaft wird.


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Einen kapitalen Döbel erwischt man gezielt aber ungleich schwerer, als die Standforelle. Der hängt man einfach den Wurm vor die Nase ... irgendwann kriegt sie Hunger, Wut und beisst herzhaft zu.



Hallo,

kann ich so bestätigen, wenn eine starke Forelle den Angler wahrnimmt, haut sie schnell ab, kommt aber auch bald wieder zurück und man hat wieder eine Chance. Der grosse Aitel schwimmt langsam weg und den kann man erstmal vergessen. Wir hatten früher eine starken Aitelbestand bei uns, welche zwischen 30 und 40 cm zu fangen war kein Problem bis 50 auch noch ab und zu, darüber wurden sie rar. Es war nicht so, dass grosse Fische nicht da waren, manchmal konnte man die 60 plus auch sehen, haben aber meist (oder fast immer) einem was gehustet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gründler

Ich meine auch nicht nur das Pole halten oder Wettkämpfe.

Stippen allgemein wird kaum noch in Jugendgruppen gelehrt was damals Selbstverständlich gewesen ist.

Alle Länder um uns rum leben es...wir stampfen es ein aus liebe zur Natur und zum Tierwohl......

Aus Afrika wird täglich in allen Ländern berichtet,bei uns hört man nix bis gar nix.

Das letzte Deutsche Stippforum hat am 31.12 die Tür abgeschlossen.... 

Ach lassen wir das thema,16 grad draussen geht Angeln solange ihr noch dürft......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Beobachtung von Döbeln die Feststellung gemacht, dass sie truppweise ziehen, oder ein ihren Einständen parken.


Ich hatte mal vor paar Jahren das Vergnügen, einen ganzen Trupp (vlt. max. 20) eher kleinerer Döbel bis 30er Länge zu "erwischen" und in ihr Versteck zu drängen, das bei glasklarem (Trink)Wasser im Zulaufbach.
Ich war schonmal grundsätzlich sehr gut getarnt unterwegs, und kam sehr vorsichtig in Sichtlinie nur noch cm-weise auf 3 bis 5m ran, und hatte den Einblick par excellence, weil auch die Sonnenrichtung stimmte.
Sie wollten eigentlich fliehen, einige schossen immer wieder weg, aber einige drückten sich lieber in die gegenüberliegende Versteckecke mit einem Stück Totholz, und sie sind geblieben. Die dortige hohe Hechtgefahr ist ihnen merklich präsent.
Ich war natürlich scheinbar auch sehr ruhig, aber nur innerlich auf 180.  Vor lauter zuschauen habe ich sogar vom ersten Ködereinsatz wieder abgesehen, das hätte bei einem Biss das Bild dann wohl doch zerstört.
Dass Döbel ein erstaunlich komplexes Sozialverhalten haben und permanent interagieren, kann ich aufs trefflichste bestätigen. Das ist nicht weniger als bei den interessantesten Buntbarschen - sei dem Aquarianer gesagt. 

Das war einer der unvergesslichen Momente, der mich auf immer daran erinnert, immer eine gute schussbereite Angel-DigiCam dabeizuhaben, die ich damals nicht hatte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube heute starten einfach auch viel weniger Angler mit Verein und Jugendgruppe


----------



## Andal

Das ist nach meiner Meinung auch das größte Problem, welches Einsteiger haben. Sie haben noch keine selektive Wahrnehmung. Sie nehmen die zahllosen Videos für bare Münze. Sie sehen nicht, dass hinter den vielleicht 15 min. Clip vielleicht Tage und Wochen der Dreharbeit liegen. selbst wenn sie nicht professionell gemacht sind und einer Verkaufsofferte dienen. Unter dem Strich fehlt es an Gelassenheit und der Erkenntnis, dass man erst das Gehen lernt und dann läuft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist nach meiner Meinung auch das größte Problem, welches Einsteiger haben. Sie haben noch keine selektive Wahrnehmung. Sie nehmen die zahllosen Videos für bare Münze. Sie sehen nicht, dass hinter den vielleicht 15 min. Clip vielleicht Tage und Wochen der Dreharbeit liegen. selbst wenn sie nicht professionell gemacht sind und einer Verkaufsofferte dienen. Unter dem Strich fehlt es an Gelassenheit und der Erkenntnis, dass man erst das Gehen lernt und dann läuft.


Exakt so ist es. An und für sich seit ihr hier im Ükel meine Jugendgruppe, denn ich habe seit Ükelbestehen anglerisch mehr Fortschritte gemacht als in drei Jahren mit dem Plumpsgott am Wasser - man kann ja meist auch niemanden Fragen der Ahnung hat weil einfach sehr wenige Leute für sowas geeignet sind bzw englische Angelmethoden für sargbleie die unter 50gr wiegen gehalten werden  - dass sich noch persönliche Kontakte und Ja  gar Freundschaften daraus ergeben haben unterstreicht die Grossartigkeit des Formats (und Hey wir können selbst Stellfischrute )


----------



## phirania

Also große Döbel sind Allesfresser.
Hab im Sommer öfter mal bei mir am kleinen Fluss am Ufer bei einem Kaltgetränk gesessen und beobachtet wie die Döbel auf alles losgegangen sind was ins Wasser gefallen ist.
Hab mir dann mal den Spass erlaubt kleine Holzstücke und Früchte von der Esche und Haselnüsse ins Wasser geworfen.
Die Döbel haben  Alles erst ins Maul genommen und was nicht geschmeckt hat wieder ausgespuckt.
 Also erst mal probieren,es könnte ja was Fressbares dabei sein.
Und ja es stehen auch etliche Vogelkirschbäume am Ufer verteilt,auchHollunder und andere Beerensträucher...


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Also große Döbel sind Allesfresser.
> Hab im Sommer öfter mal bei mir am kleinen Fluss am Ufer bei einem Kaltgetränk gesessen und beobachtet wie die Döbel auf alles losgegangen sind was ins Wasser gefallen ist.
> Hab mir dann mal den Spass erlaubt kleine Holzstücke und Früchte von der Esche und Haselnüsse ins Wasser geworfen.
> Die Döbel haben  Alles erst ins Maul genommen und was nicht geschmeckt hat wieder ausgespuckt.
> Also erst mal probieren,es könnte ja was Fressbares dabei sein.
> Und ja es stehen auch etliche Vogelkirschbäume am Ufer verteilt,auchHollunder und andere Beerensträucher...


Das ist auch ein typisches Verhalten von Fischen in fließenden Gewässern, denn zweite Chancen auf den vermeintlichen Happen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Inni

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Rechne mal mit 10-14 Plötzen dieser Größe, hängt dann auch ein wenig davon ab wie filetiert wird.



Da wird's wohl heute nix mit Fischbuletten


----------



## Andal

Das gibt ein sehr übersichtliches Nachtmahl!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Inni schrieb:


> Da wird's wohl heute nix mit Fischbuletten



Ein Tässchen Fischsuppe vielleicht?


----------



## Minimax

Lecker Miniplötzen nach Hamsi-Art, schön ausgebacken im Bierteig und weggeknuspert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Tässchen Fischsuppe vielleicht?


Ich sehe vor meinem inneren Auge wie der das plötzken wie einen Beutel in die Tasse hängt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Muhahaha.  

So in etwa.......


----------



## Tobias85

Erinnert mich an KInder Schoko-Bons: "Mit einem Happs sind die im Mund" 

Ich war grad kurz im Garten und bin fasziniert. Wir alle kennen es ja, dass man mal irgendwo seine Köder vergisst und nach Wochen dann einen matschigen Haufen wiederentdeckt, der schlimmer riecht als die eigene Wohnung nach einer ausschweifenden Kohlsuppenparty. So habe auch ich die Maden meiner Spätdezemberfeederei den Winter über vergessen. Ich hatte sie für die Woche im Dezember im Garten in eine große Styrobox gelegt mit zwei Wasserflaschen zur zusätzlichen Pufferung gegen kalte Temperaturen. Nun ist das ganze ja schon zwei Monate her, hier herrschte zwischendurch tagelang durchgängig Frost und in der Box stehen mittlerweile 5cm Regenwasser, obwohl Deckel drauf. Und was machen die Maden? Die krabbeln teilweise immernoch! Nach so langer Zeit und bei den Bedingungen erstaunt mich das schon ein wenig.  Dann muss ich mich die Tage mal dranmachen und die Lebenden von den Toten trennen und dann gehts direkt ans Wasser mit denen. Hatte eh vor morgen oder Anfang nächster Woche mal den Teich mit der Feederrute anzutesten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> sagt mal, für 500g Plötzenfilets, wie viele Plötzen in der Größe 20/25cm bräuchte man da?



Ungefähr 8 von 25 Zentimeter grob geschätzt (runtergerechnet aus den Ergebnissen meiner Wettkämpfe). Kommt immer darauf an, wie gut sie im Futter stehen. Können auch durchaus 5 Stück von 25 Zentimeter ausreichen.


----------



## daci7

Heute war ein wenig selbstbewusstsein tanken angesagt ... nach den friedfisch Pleiten in den letzten Wochen konnte ich heut vor der Arbeit ein wenig in der Sonne dümpeln. 





Ein 55er Zander und ein knapp 30er barsch durften mit später als soulfood Gesellschaft leisten. 
Jetz bin ich wieder  bereit für die friedlichen Riesen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Daci!
Sind ja auch schöne Fische(wenn auch einfacher zu angeln  ).


----------



## Inni

So. 2 kapitale verloren. Ich könnt ko.... Ein mal Haken auf gebogen. Ein mal Vorfach gerissen. Da war die Picker ordentlich krumm wie ein Hulahup. Tippe auf Satzer.


----------



## Inni

Petri daci

Das sind 300g. 3 Fische im Ganzen. Das wird nix zum Essen. Die gehen in Frost. Und dann mal an die Welsrute.


----------



## geomas

@daci7 : Petri zu den Kammschuppern!

@Inni : ach, ärgerlich die Sache mit den Verlusten. Kenn ich auch. Das nächste Mal holste Dir die Satzer.


----------



## Inni

Weil ich auch so blöd war und Druck gemacht habe. Erstens wartete die Herrin, ich sollte 16:00 eigentlich zu Hause sein, da dachte man schon "zackzack und heim". Pustekuchen. Dann ist man vom BigBaitBoddenangeln noch etwas grobmotorisch eingestellt. Ich hätte mir einfach mehr Zeit lassen sollen. Das war Blödheit und Ungeduld.
Der letzte hing beim Einholen der Grundrute (mais/rote Kunstmade) einfach dran. Hatte eine Feeder nebenbei auf Grund gelegt. Der hatte wohl den Köder im Maul und sich nicht bewegt. Der Andere hatte ja etwas sportlich auf die Picker gebissen. Da auch auf ein Maiskorn. Auf Maden gab es nur genuckel und Fehlbisse bzw die Kleinen. Auf Mais gingen dann die in der Tüte.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein typisches Verhalten von Fischen in fließenden Gewässern, denn zweite Chancen auf den vermeintlichen Happen gibt es nicht.



Wobei fließend auch wieder nicht gleich fließend ist.
Hab an meiner Neckarstrecke von stärker fließend bis zum möglichen Posenangeln alles dabei.
Aber egal und sei es drum - fange mir dieses WE auf jeden Fall meinen Döbel. Dies auch nicht mit KuKö sondern mit Brot, Tulip oder Teig, trottend oder auf Grund. Werde sehen was meine Lieben wollen und wo sie es wie wollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Angeln ist scheise.
 Sonne ist scheise.
Döbel sind scheise.

Wie ihr dem Auftakt entnehmen könnt war ich am Wasser in der Hoffnung meinen Jahresdöbel zu verbessern oder ein anderes Fischlein zu überlisten. Um es kurz zu machen: es ist ein Angel- und kein Fangbericht. Ich musste eh in die alte Wohnung um noch Sachen rauszuschaffen, da sie verkauft wurde. Und das liegt ja quasi an der Fulda. Da war doch diese versteckte Stelle. Das ist doch fast um die Ecke.
Gesagt getan, meinem Vater noch eine Scheibe weizenmischbrot geklaut und ab geht die Luzi. Blöd nur, dass Nix ging. Nix. Nicht auf Tulip. Nicht auf Brot. Nicht auf Mais. Ein schwarzgefiederter Geselle zog als ich kam ohne Beute ab, das hätte wir ein Hinweis sein sollen.

Dafür habe ich mich an der verwunschenen Stelle sauber hingelegt, wenn ich nicht fallen gelernt hätte (Judo) hätte ich mir womöglich den Hinterkopf an einem Feldstein aufgeschlagen, dafür sieht mein Rücken aus wie das Becken beim Schlammcatchen. Zudem verwünschte ich die ohnehin verwunschene Stelle ausgiebigst, ich glaube da muss ich nicht mehr auftauchen. 

Aber schön war es dennoch, aber die Döbels haben mich traurig gemacht, hab wirklich lange nicht mehr geschneidert wenn es gezielt und mobil auf Döbel ging. Chub Niggurath ist quasi nur noch Niggurath:'-(


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist schade.
Aber danke für den Kurzbericht und die Bilder.

Solche Erlebnisse lassen uns doch nur vorübergehend verzweifeln. Einmal schlafen und schon ist der Optimismus für den nächsten Versuch wieder da.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein typisches Verhalten von Fischen in fließenden Gewässern, denn zweite Chancen auf den vermeintlichen Happen gibt es nicht.



In der Strömung ,stehen die dann mitten im Fluß.
Ansonsten unter Überstehenden Sträuchern und Bäumen am Ufer im Schatten.
Wenn die Zeit der Maikäfer ist,wissen die genau wann was da ins Wasser fällt auch wenn die Raupen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist natürlich unschön, andrerseits brauchen wir solche Tage ja auch, um uns umso mehr über die erfolgreichen Tage freuen zu können. Was wäre schon Angeln, wenn es jedes mal eine Fanggarantie gäbe?

Das Jahr ist noch jung und es kommen noch viele viele Chubs in deinen Kescher geschwommen, versprochen!


----------



## phirania

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute war ein wenig selbstbewusstsein tanken angesagt ... nach den friedfisch Pleiten in den letzten Wochen konnte ich heut vor der Arbeit ein wenig in der Sonne dümpeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320127
> 
> Ein 55er Zander und ein knapp 30er barsch durften mit später als soulfood Gesellschaft leisten.
> Jetz bin ich wieder  bereit für die friedlichen Riesen
> Anhang anzeigen 320126



Sieht ja lecker aus....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Angeln ist scheise.
> Sonne ist scheise.
> Döbel sind scheise.



Oh my Darling. Ich war bis heute Morgen 8 Uhr Wach, weil Charly 5x Taschenwärmer bauen musste. Mein Plan war eigentlich ebenfalls anzusitzen, doch schien mir der Wetterwechsel zu hart. Gut das ich ausgeschlafen habe und mir bewusst um den Scheisstag heute war. Danke für den nachhaltigen Beweis, Erfahrung ist doch des Öfteren was tolles.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was wäre schon Angeln, wenn es jedes mal eine Fanggarantie gäbe?



Ein Karpfenpuff?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oh my Darling. Ich war bis heute Morgen 8 Uhr Wach, weil Charly 5x Taschenwärmer bauen musste. Mein Plan war eigentlich ebenfalls anzusitzen, doch schien mir der Wetterwechsel zu hart. Gut das ich ausgeschlafen habe und mir bewusst um den Scheisstag heute war. Danke für den nachhaltigen Beweis, Erfahrung ist doch des Öfteren was tolles.


Meine angelzeit richtet sich nach der verfügbaren Zeit die ich habe und nicht nach der vermaledeiten Natur


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gut das ich ausgeschlafen habe und mir bewusst um den Scheisstag heute war.



Sooooo schlecht war es heute gar nicht.


----------



## phirania

Braucht es denn noch Taschenwärmer zu dieser Zeit....?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nö. Geht auch schon so.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sooooo schlecht war es heute gar nicht.


Wir hatten ja heute schon den zweiten Tag Kaiserwetter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sooooo schlecht war es heute gar nicht.



Auf der Metaebene. Du kannst das Wetter bei mir ja nicht auf ganz Deutschland ableiten. Bei uns hat es sich um 180 Grad gedreht und meiner Erfahrung nach ist dann Schicht im Schacht. Klar fängt irgendwer irgendwo Fische, das ist nicht der Punkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine angeleitet richtet sich nach der verfügbaren Zeit die ich habe und nicht nach der vermaledeiten Natur



Möge das Laufrad der Gesellschaft deine Hamsterbeine nicht verschleißen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja heute schon den zweiten Tag Kaiserwetter



Bei mir waren es vormittags 5 Grad , windig und bedeckt als ich angeln war.

Am späten Nachmittag kam hier noch die Sonne raus.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn jetzt am WE das gleiche Wetter ist wie heute mit vieeeel Sonne ,dann rechne ich mal vorsichtig mit dem ersten Karpfen.
Oder auch zwei,drei.
Da sie jetzt noch träge sind brauch ich mir keinen Kopf um das feine Gerät machen.
Schön die Sonne auf denKopp ballern lassen und ordentlich Vitamin D aufnehmen.
Da hab ich nachholbedarf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt am WE das gleiche Wetter ist wie heute mit vieeeel Sonne ,dann rechne ich mal vorsichtig mit dem ersten Karpfen. Da hab ich nachholbedarf.



Die behinderte Elbe scheint das mit dem Wetter hier anders zu Regeln. Den Berichten brauche ich einfach keinen Glauben zu schenken. Gefahren wäre ich möglicherweise auch, allerdings hatte mein Hund (wieso auch immer) mich die ganze Zeit penetriert das er Scheissen muss. Kein Durchfall, der hat richtige XXXL-Taschenwärmer durchgelegt. Ich hab nicht mal verstanden, wo diese Masse herkam.

Stippgeschirr ist aber eingepackt. Nur das Wetter in Kombination mit dem Hafen könnte reudig werden. Da turnt dann ein ganzes Stadion voller Menschen durch die Gegend und an den Baggerlöchern brauche ich es gar nicht erst zu probieren.......


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auf der Metaebene. Du kannst das Wetter bei mir ja nicht auf ganz Deutschland ableiten. Bei uns hat es sich um 180 Grad gedreht und meiner Erfahrung nach ist dann Schicht im Schacht. Klar fängt irgendwer irgendwo Fische, das ist nicht der Punkt.



Mach dir nix vor, du bist nen Weichei


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mach dir nix vor, du bist nen Weichei


----------



## feederbrassen

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mach dir nix vor, du bist nen Weichei


Deswegen habe ich ja gewartet bis es schön UND warm ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja gewartet bis es schön UND warm ist.



Ich bin für meine Verhältnisse aber auch recht Lethargisch dieses Jahr. Der ganze Januar galt der Internetseite und im Februar war ich 3x Angeln und 2x Wandern. Eigentlich wollte ich den Winter dieses Jahr komplett ausnutzen, weil ich letztes Jahr schon wegen meinem Kram gebunden war. Das Gleiche wiederholte sich........

Da jetzt aber alles gut ist, kann ich den Winter 2019 in Gänze nutzen. Ich ärgere mich deswegen ziemlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sei froh dass kaum Winter ist.
Ich bin es jedenfalls.
So ist nix gefroren und man kann angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sei froh dass kaum Winter ist.
> Ich bin es jedenfalls.
> So ist nix gefroren und man kann angeln.



Bei uns war alles Dicht im Januar. Die Gewässer sind doch erst seit einer Woche offen. Ich musste ja an die Elbe (Nutria-Date), weil sogar der Hafen zu war. So wenig Winter war das nun auch nicht. Letztes Jahr war die Phase aber länger und intensiver, vor allem aber Kälter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. 
Hoffentlich wird es jetzt Frühling. Ich ha  heute schon die ersten Weidenkätzchen gesehen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Für mich hätte es noch ein wenig mehr Winter sein können, dat wird sonst nen Haufen Mücken und Zecken im Sommer


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für mich hätte es noch ein wenig mehr Winter sein können, dat wird sonst nen Haufen Mücken und Zecken im Sommer



Nee.
Hab in einer Doku gehört dass das davon abhängt wie feucht das Frühjahr wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Hoffentlich wird es jetzt Frühling. Ich ha  heute schon die ersten Weidenkätzchen gesehen.



Hoffe ich auch, mir geht der wechselhafte Spätherbst im Februar auf die Nerven. Allerdings ahne ich Böses. Ich war am Teich mit dem Hund. Das Kraut steht immer noch bis zur Decke. Das war die letzten beide Jahre nicht so, wächst es weiter, kann ich dieses Gewässer knicken. Und daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas ist doch sooooooooo schön verwunschen. Die anderen beiden Teiche sind Modderkuhlen zum Pferde tränken........


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee.
> Hab in einer Doku gehört dass das davon abhängt wie feucht das Frühjahr wird.


Dann lieber Trockenheit


----------



## TobBok

Ich bin echt neidisch wie gut eure Woche läuft! Tolle Berichte! 
Hab mir so einen tollen Infekt eingehandelt... <,<


----------



## phirania

Heute am See war auch nicht so berauschend.
Aber meine Freunde sind wieder da.
Egal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt.
Ich hoffe morgen früh komme ich endlich zum Angelladen.
Brauche dringend Maden...
Sind leider über 15 km mit der Leeze.
So fit bin ich noch nicht im zarghaften Lenz..


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin für meine Verhältnisse aber auch recht Lethargisch dieses Jahr. Der ganze Januar galt der Internetseite und im Februar war ich 3x Angeln und 2x Wandern. Eigentlich wollte ich den Winter dieses Jahr komplett ausnutzen, weil ich letztes Jahr schon wegen meinem Kram gebunden war. Das Gleiche wiederholte sich........
> 
> Da jetzt aber alles gut ist, kann ich den Winter 2019 in Gänze nutzen. Ich ärgere mich deswegen ziemlich.


So im Alter bis Ende 20 haben wir noch die Nächte am See verbracht und geangelt.
Bei einem run dann in der Unterhose und Barfuß raus auf den gefrorenen Steg und dann drillen.
Das tue ich mir nicht mehr an,obwohl ich mittlerweile auch eine Zeltheizung habe.
Zu der Zeit tat es auch ein einfacher Gaskocher.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mit Schwimmbrot sollte was gehen.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit Schwimmbrot sollte was gehen.


"Chicken" Wings XXXL


----------



## feederbrassen

Hmm lecker Gänsebraten.
Hoffentlich gucken dann nicht soviele Leute zu wenn die Gans anfängt auf dem Wasser zu starten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gänsebraten.



Dafür lass ich jeden Döbel in der Pfanne.


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hmm lecker Gänsebraten.
> Hoffentlich gucken dann nicht soviele Leute zu wenn die Gans anfängt auf dem Wasser zu starten.


Eine Runde Wasserski auch noch gratis?
Das ist ja ein ganzes Freizeit Programm inklusive Bio Braten.
Andere Zahlen dafür hunderte Euros sogenannte Aktiv Hotels


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dafür lass ich jeden Döbel in der Pfanne.



Du isst Döbel?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Lieber Gans!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lieber Gans!



Ehrlich jetzt, das Ding ist doch von Innen wie ein Igel von Außen? Ich hab mich an Alanden probiert. Lass ma gut sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nee ess ich auch nicht.
Muss ich mal für Bouletten probieren.

Eigentlich angel ich die nur gern.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war am Teich mit dem Hund. Das Kraut steht immer noch bis zur Decke. Das war die letzten beide Jahre nicht so, wächst es weiter, kann ich dieses Gewässer knicken.



Ich war zwar noch nicht an den Teichen, aber an meinem Bach im Stillwasserbereich wächst durchgehend die Entengrütze. Selbst der Frost (Oberfläche dort wart zugefroren) und mindestens ein Hochwasser haben dem Zeug nichts anhaben können, der "Winter" war viel zu warm und sonnig. Ich tippe darauf, dass es an den Teichen hier auch nicht viel anders sein wird.

@TobBok: Gute Besserung


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du isst Döbel?


Hast du noch keinen Döbel gegessen?
Schmeckt super, wenn gut zubereitet.
Zwar viele Gräten, aber in den Händen eines gekonnten  Kochs....mjam!


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Hast du noch keinen Döbel gegessen?
> Schmeckt super, wenn gut zubereitet.
> Zwar viele Gräten, aber in den Händen eines gekonnten  Kochs....mjam!



Echt?
Wie zubereitet?


----------



## phirania

Die Viecher überleben auch den Winter...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...en-im-winter&usg=AOvVaw3b7aVqquyHO6BG0xNMJWT9


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> Wie zubereitet?


Kloppse, trockenfisch,frittierte Nuggets, farce als nudelfüllung....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bouletten mein ich doch.
Wie geht Trockenfisch???

Fritteuse hab ich abgeschafft - macht fett!


----------



## phirania

TobBok schrieb:


> Hast du noch keinen Döbel gegessen?
> Schmeckt super, wenn gut zubereitet.
> Zwar viele Gräten, aber in den Händen eines gekonnten  Kochs....mjam!



Döbel geräuchert schmeckt auch sehr gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war zwar noch nicht an den Teichen, aber an meinem Bach im Stillwasserbereich wächst durchgehend die Entengrütze. Selbst der Frost (Oberfläche dort wart zugefroren) und mindestens ein Hochwasser haben dem Zeug nichts anhaben können, der "Winter" war viel zu warm und sonnig. Ich tippe darauf, dass es an den Teichen hier auch nicht viel anders sein wird.
> 
> @TobBok: Gute Besserung



Der Prof. montierte ja schon, das der Winter zu kurz gewesen sein könnte. Ich hab das Zeitgefühl ab Dezember einfach verloren gehabt, der Teich samt Kraut unterstützt seine These. Die Gewässer bei uns waren vielleicht auch nur 2 Wochen zu, ich hab das nicht so richtig auf dem Schirm. Angeln kann ich an diesem Teich/ den Anderen vielleicht überhaupt nicht. Macht aber nischt, die dicken Ükel-Endgegner lauern sowieso woanders.

Nur schade, weil es meine Oasen des Seelenfriedens sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee ess ich auch nicht.
> Muss ich mal für Bouletten probieren.
> 
> Eigentlich angel ich die nur gern.



Ich klopp die ganzen großen Döbel im Frühling mal ab um sie zu Probieren. Macht doch nischt, in 10 Jahren sind die kleinen wieder bei der gleichen Größe.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> Wie zubereitet?


Da müsste ich den Bruder meines Freundes fragen. Der ist gelernter Koch.
Er hat das Döbelchen magisch grätenfrei gemacht und dann wie jeden anderen Fisch zubereitet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Einsalzen.
Müsstest unter dem russischen Namen Vobla einiges in der Suche finden. Vobla ist bzw der russische Eigennamen für die Kaspische Plötze


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bouletten mein ich doch.
> Wie geht Trockenfisch???
> 
> Fritteuse hab ich abgeschafft - macht fett!



Will ich im Sommer eine Bildanleitung posten wie wir Zuhause unsere Rotaugen trocknen um sie abends beim kühlen Bier zu genießen


----------



## Tobias85

Fürs ufernahe Angeln könnte man es ja noch etwas zur Seite harken (und gleich die Schleien neugierig machen damit), aber großflächig hast du wohl recht, da kannste es vergessen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Hast du noch keinen Döbel gegessen?
> Schmeckt super, wenn gut zubereitet.
> Zwar viele Gräten, aber in den Händen eines gekonnten  Kochs....mjam!



Neee, noch nie. Letztens erklärte mir jemand, das geräucherte Rapfen ebenfalls ein Gaumenschmaus sind. Ich bin aber auch kein Küchenmensch und Fisch zubereiten ist nicht meins.


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Da müsste ich den Bruder meines Freundes fragen. Der ist gelernter Koch.
> Er hat das Döbelchen magisch grätenfrei gemacht und dann wie jeden anderen Fisch zubereitet.



Filetiert? oder am Stück und eingeschnitten?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einsalzen.



Beschreib mal n bisschen genauer, bitte.

Und dann issa salzig und trocken und das schmeckt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fritteuse hab ich abgeschafft - macht fett!


Wenn du nen Topf und Öl hast brauchst du keine fritteuse


----------



## phirania

Von denen muss ich unbedingt noch ein paar Federn ernten.
Die Kiele eignen sich gut für den Posenbau.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> Will ich im Sommer eine Bildanleitung posten wie wir Zuhause unsere Rotaugen trocknen um sie abends beim kühlen Bier zu genießen



Ja das mach mal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Fürs ufernahe Angeln könnte man es ja noch etwas zur Seite harken (und gleich die Schleien neugierig machen damit), aber großflächig hast du wohl recht, da kannste es vergessen...



Jo, und 2 Tage später sitzen die Rentner mit ihren Räucheranleitungen (nicht auf die Räuchergeschichte im Thread bezogen) an der Stelle. Lass mal gut sein, ich verrücke die Möbel meiner Fische nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

Xianeli schrieb:


> Will ich im Sommer eine Bildanleitung posten wie wir Zuhause unsere Rotaugen trocknen um sie abends beim kühlen Bier zu genießen



Ich bitte darum, danach hab ich die Tage auch mal gesucht gehabt, aber überall gibts verschiedene halbgare Anleitungen...die von Kochtopf (ich meine, er beschrieb es hier mal) hatte ich nichtmehr gefunden, weil wegen Schreibfehler: Wobla vs. Vobla


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Topf und Öl hast brauchst du keine fritteuse



Hahahaha....kommt aufs selbe raus.
Wegen dem ganzen in Öl-Gebade hab ich die abgeschafft und ich fress' auch nix in Öl gekochtes mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beschreib mal n bisschen genauer, bitte.
> 
> Und dann issa salzig und trocken und das schmeckt?


Ich glaub man kann es dann mit beef jerky vergleichen. Ich glaube 300gr Salz je Liter Wasser, 24 Stunden einlegen, fliegenfrei an der Luft trocknen lassen (kann dauern  noch schlage Kästen aus Fliegengitter vor), ein Genuss zu bier


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das mach mal.



Werde ich auch


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Ein 55er Zander und ein knapp 30er barsch durften mit später als soulfood Gesellschaft leisten.


Fix und fertig Tellerfisch finde ich schon am angenehmsten!
Wo haste die so schön angemacht gefangen? 

Da muss man nicht soviel hinterherlaufen und sich anstrengen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, danach hab ich die Tage auch mal gesucht gehabt, aber überall gibts verschiedene _halbgare Anleitungen...die von *Kochtopf*_ (ich meine, er beschrieb es hier mal) hatte ich nichtmehr gefunden, weil wegen Schreibfehler: Wobla vs. Vobla


Halbgar? Ich muss doch sehr bitten!


----------



## Xianeli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, danach hab ich die Tage auch mal gesucht gehabt, aber überall gibts verschiedene halbgare Anleitungen...die von Kochtopf (ich meine, er beschrieb es hier mal) hatte ich nichtmehr gefunden, weil wegen Schreibfehler: Wobla vs. Vobla



Hatte es hier auch mal irgendwo genauer beschrieben, aber frag mich nicht wo 

Das Thema kam öfter auf weshalb ich mich dazu entschlossen habe unsere Metode bebildert zu teilen. Im Frühling oder Sommer kann es losgehen


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Filetiert? oder am Stück und eingeschnitten?


Waren meiner Erinnerung nach sehr feine Filets, die er eingeschnitten hatte, ohne die tragenden Gräten zu zerschnippeln.  Also mit viel Feingefühl.


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Neee, noch nie. Letztens erklärte mir jemand, das geräucherte Rapfen ebenfalls ein Gaumenschmaus sind. Ich bin aber auch kein Küchenmensch und Fisch zubereiten ist nicht meins.


Lt dem Herrn Koch ist alles außer Güster gut essbar. Güster beschrieb er immer als "gelben schwammigen Mistfisch", den er "nicht mal seiner Katze vorwerfen "würde".


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Inni schrieb:


> So. 2 kapitale verloren. Ich könnt ko.... Ein mal Haken auf gebogen. Ein mal Vorfach gerissen. Da war die Picker ordentlich krumm wie ein Hulahup. Tippe auf Satzer.


War da neben den schwächlichen Haken auch was mit der Bremse?


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beschreib mal n bisschen genauer, bitte.
> 
> Und dann issa salzig und trocken und das schmeckt?


Mit viel, mit sehr viel Wodka geht das


----------



## Inni

Bremse lief auch. Aber auf Großes war ich nicht eingestellt mit 18er Haken mit 0.10er Vorfach. Da habe ich noch kein Gefühl für. Zumidest war die Bremse so, das sie beim Anschlag (auch ins Leere) schon leicht ansprang. Noch weiter auf wäre nicht gegangen. Ich hätte dann im Drill ..... wärewäre Fahrradkette


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Lt dem Herrn Koch ist alles außer Güster gut essbar. Güster beschrieb er immer als "gelben schwammigen Mistfisch", den er "nicht mal seiner Katze vorwerfen "würde".



Ich bin ein ausgewiesener Fischesser, bisher hatte ich im Geschmack mit keinerlei Art und Sorte ein Problem. Aland war super, wenn auch zu Reich an Gräten. Brassen in Butter sind Traumhaft, Rotaugen aus der Pfanne ebenfalls. Allerdings ist der Aufwand nicht gerechtfertigt für mich. Selten tue ich mir es mal an. Letztens gab es Zander, fand ich kulinarisch sogar schwach. Gut, ich bin in der Küche aber auch Deplatziert.

Nur Schleien kann ich nicht töten/essen. Ist einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beschreib mal n bisschen genauer, bitte.
> 
> Und dann issa salzig und trocken und das schmeckt?



Das schmeckt vorzüglich. Ist zwar etwas fummelarbeit und wirklich viel bleibt nicht vom Fisch übrig ABER es schmeckt im Sommer wahnsinnig gut zum Bier. Oder als Snack beim Film gucken... schöne Alternative zu Chips. Ja er ist salzig, aber das salzige passt wunderbar zum herben Bier und es gibt keinen Kater am nächsten Tag durch Salzmangel


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Halbgar? Ich muss doch sehr bitten!



Ich bezog mich darauf, dass alle anderen Anleitungen, die ich im Netz fand, halbgar waren. Deswegen bedauerte ich es, deine Anleitung nicht gefunden zu haben, die du glaube ich irgendwann schonmal geschrieben hattest. Deine Anleitung als halbgar zu bezeichnen liegt mir fern


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dieser Kochtopf kocht prinzipiell nicht halbgar. 

Jedenfalls nicht, solange Feuer unterm Hintern.


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin ein ausgewiesener Fischesser, bisher hatte ich im Geschmack mit keinerlei Art und Sorte ein Problem. Aland war super, wenn auch zu Reich an Gräten. Brassen in Butter sind Traumhaft, Rotaugen aus der Pfanne ebenfalls.
> 
> Nur Schleien kann ich nicht töten/essen. Ist einfach nicht drin.


Alleine das Endprodukt und der Genuss macht es für mich zum Höhepunkt. Ich bin kein Küchengenie - aber mir sind Gräten relativ egal im Essen. Mein ganz eigener Vorteil. Sorgt nur dafür das andere denselben Fisch oft nicht anrühren würden in der Form. Wenn andere dabei sind, hab ich immer kleine Barschfilets vom Stippen mit Wurm vorrätig


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur Schleien kann ich nicht töten/essen. Ist einfach nicht drin.


Die schmecken aber auch wirklich nicht, ist immer ein bischen modrig, selbst aus dem Fluss, da kann man echt besser Brassen essen. 

Schleien sind nur gut für Hechte, weil die so schöne weiche Haut und Fleisch haben, und so streichelweich wie Forellchen sind. Hechtgummibärchen halt.
Die lasse ich denen gerne ...


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Waren meiner Erinnerung nach sehr feine Filets, die er eingeschnitten hatte, ohne die tragenden Gräten zu zerschnippeln.  Also mit viel Feingefühl.
> 
> Lt dem Herrn Koch ist alles außer Güster gut essbar. Güster beschrieb er immer als "gelben schwammigen Mistfisch", den er "nicht mal seiner Katze vorwerfen "würde".



Tragende Gräten gibts im Filet eh nichtmehr. Dann hat er sie ganz klassisch geschröpft und dabei die haut nicht verletzt. 

Die Aussage zur Güster ist witzig...ich erinnere mich daran, dass er in einem seiner Videos Köderfische fängt und später in der Küche lauert seine Katze schon auf seiner Schulter auf einen Snack - und ich meine, das war dann ausgerechnet eine kleine Güster, die er ihr da gegeben hatte..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Alleine das Endprodukt und der Genuss macht es für mich zum Höhepunkt. Ich bin kein Küchengenie - aber mir sind Gräten relativ egal im Essen. Mein ganz eigener Vorteil. Sorgt nur dafür das andere denselben Fisch oft nicht anrühren würden in der Form. Wenn andere dabei sind, hab ich immer kleine Barschfilets vom Stippen mit Wurm vorrätig



Barsch ist auch geschmacklich eine Wucht. Hatte ich fast vergessen, ist in der Tat meine Nummer 1. Die Gräten stören mich per se auch nicht, allerdings dauert mir das Speisen dann einfach zu lang. Ist auch nen Zeitfaktor, so Blöd es sich liest.

Die Weißfische lege ich sonst süß sauer ein, geschmacklich ebenfalls super.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Aussage zur Güster ist witzig...ich erinnere mich daran, dass er in einem seiner Videos Köderfische fängt und später in der Küche lauert seine Katze schon auf seiner Schulter auf einen Snack - und ich meine, das war dann ausgerechnet eine kleine Güster, die er ihr da gegeben hatte..



Dann schau dir mal diese Katze an. Was nicht sofort eingepackt ist, wird auseinander genommen. Er frisst aber nur die Köpfe. Als ich einen Hecht landete, schnappte er sich den Fisch aus dem Kescher. Ich wollte gerade die Rute weglegen, da stolziere er mit dem lebenden Fisch im Park herum........


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Barsch ist auch geschmacklich eine Wucht. Hatte ich fast vergessen, ist in der Tat meine Nummer 1. Die Gräten stören mich per se auch nicht, allerdings dauert mir das Speisen dann einfach zu lang. Ist auch nen Zeitfaktor, so Blöd es sich liest.


Wir nehmen uns zum Essen nicht mehr genug Zeit. Die Zeit nehm ich mir einfach. Und ja Barsch ist die Bombe.


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tragende Gräten gibts im Filet eh nichtmehr. Dann hat er sie ganz klassisch geschröpft und dabei die haut nicht verletzt.


Frag mich was einfacheres...Der Junge ist nen Kochgenie mit dem besten Abschluss in seinem Jahrgang. Immer wenn ich dort bin, ist alles ein Genuss. 
Barschfilet in Nusskruste mit Brennessel Salat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Als ich einen Hecht landete, schnappte er sich den Fisch aus dem Kescher. Ich wollte gerade die Rute weglegen, da stolziere er mit dem lebenden Fisch im Park herum........


Ich denke da sind die Fischeigesetze und ihre Regelungen einfach zu phantasielos und eingeschränkt, Tötungsmethode Kopfabbeissen kommt darin nicht vor.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich denke da sind die Fischeigesetze und ihre Regelungen einfach zu phantasielos und eingeschränkt, Tötungsmethode Kopfabbeissen kommt darin nicht vor.



Gilt das für einen Hund? Er könnte den Fisch ja selber gefangen haben?


----------



## phirania

Onkel Doktor hat doch gute Rezepte:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwijm5GB_LvgAhVEbFAKHcalC_cQFjABegQIARAB&url=https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/fisch-zubereiten/weissfisch-rezept-rotauge-gebraten&usg=AOvVaw0orIxoafRc65Mhaxow57yV

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwijm5GB_LvgAhVEbFAKHcalC_cQFjAAegQIBxAB&url=https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/fisch-zubereiten/rotaugen-brassen-doebel-und-andere-weissfische-sauer-einlegen&usg=AOvVaw15MsS-FyZWIRRGxlFghHad

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Rezepte.html&usg=AOvVaw2LBCTu4WGLAfLHdxmNDyj8


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich denke da sind die Fischeigesetze einfach zu phantasielos und eingeschränkt, Tötungsmethode Kopfabbeissen kommt darin nicht vor.


Der Tag an dem Hunde unter das deutsche Fischereirecht fallen, rufe ich meine unabhängige Cellenser Ükel Republik aus


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Der Tag an dem Hunde unter das deutsche Fischereirecht fallen, rufe ich meine unabhängige Ükel Republik aus


Also folgerichtig eine repüklig?
Aber das wird Nix, wir sind ein anarchischer Haufen, ich proklamierte dann das heilige römische reiche deutscher döbelangler


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also folgerichtig eine repüklig?
> Aber das wird Nix, wir sind ein anarchischer Haufen, ich proklamierte dann das heilige römische reiche deutscher döbelangler


Du beschränkst dich aktiv auf eine Fischart? Immer diese Friedfisch-Stalinisten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Dann gründe ich Brassilien.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nein, aber der Döbel bildet meine leitkultur


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal diese Katze an. Was nicht sofort eingepackt ist, wird auseinander genommen. Er frisst aber nur die Köpfe. Als ich einen Hecht landete, schnappte er sich den Fisch aus dem Kescher. Ich wollte gerade die Rute weglegen, da stolziere er mit dem lebenden Fisch im Park herum........



Bring ihm noch bei, mit dem Kopf die Innereien mit rauszuziehen, und du hast den perfeken Küchenhelfer...


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann gründe ich Brassilien.


Ok. Das wiederum ist genial. Ein Friedfisch Verein mit dem Namen 


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, aber der Döbel bildet meine leitkultur


Kultur? Das ist spannend....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bring ihm noch bei, mit dem Kopf die Innereien mit rauszuziehen, und du hast den perfeken Küchenhelfer...



Manchmal knackt er auch nen ganzen Fisch weg. Da musst du aber in der Tat wegen den Gräten aufpassen. Ansonsten Wüüüüüüüüürmer. Ob das aber noch ne Rolle spielt, ich hab den Knaben 5 Jahre nicht mehr entwurmt.


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Der Tag an dem Hunde unter das deutsche Fischereirecht fallen, rufe ich meine unabhängige Cellenser Ükel Republik aus




Aha - ein potenzieller Reichsbürger. Nicht dass der Verfassungsschutz bei dir auftaucht..
Unter den Süßwasserfischen gibt es eigentlich nur 3 die ich Geschmacklich interessant finde: Aal ist lecker, kann man aber nicht mehr guten Gewissens entnehmen, Forelle ist recht lecker und das Beste ist für mich der Barsch.
Jetzt habe ich Hunger auf Fischiges..


----------



## Tobias85

Wenn hier jeder einen Kleinstaat gründet, dann bin ich auch dabei und gründe die DDR - die Deutsche Döbel-Republik!


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Kultur? Das ist spannend....


Interessanterweise waren weder die Attribute heilig und römisch oder die Bezeichnung reich irritierend


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn hier jeder einen Kleinstaat gründet, dann bin ich auch dabei und gründe die DDR - die Deutsche Döbel-Republik!


Wir stehen zu unseren Glaubenbrüdern bzw bezichtigen sie fortwährend der Häresie


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Manchmal knackt er auch nen ganzen Fisch weg. Da musst du aber in der Tat wegen den Gräten aufpassen. Ansonsten Wüüüüüüüüürmer. Ob das aber noch ne Rolle spielt, ich hab den Knaben 5 Jahre nicht mehr entwurmt.



Handwärmerautomat und Reserveköderlager in einem - ich will auch so einen haben!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Handwärmerautomat und Reserveköderlager in einem - ich will auch so einen haben!



Aber nicht, wenn er Nachts mit den Pfoten an deinem Kissen rumknattert, um dir zu sagen das wieder Taschenwärmerbau angesagt ist. Das ganze 4x gestern. Zwar verstehe ich nicht, wie das überhaupt funktionierte, trotz Wandern und der abendliche Runde, manchmal ist das aber so.

Er braucht wohl mehr Würmer, dann kommt hinten weniger raus.


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aha - ein potenzieller Reichsbürger. Nicht dass der Verfassungsschutz bei dir auftaucht..
> Unter den Süßwasserfischen gibt es eigentlich nur 3 die ich Geschmacklich interessant finde: Aal ist lecker, kann man aber nicht mehr guten Gewissens entnehmen, Forelle ist recht lecker und das Beste ist für mich der Barsch.
> Jetzt habe ich Hunger auf Fischiges..


Och. Ich zweifele das Existenzrecht der BRD nicht an....aber wenn Hunde in Fischereigesetze aufgenommen werden, hätte ich gute Gründe an den geistigen Fähigkeiten der Gesetzgeber zu zweifeln....und zwar berechtigterweise

Zum Thema angeln....Ich hab so ein bisschen Futter zusammengekippt fürs Stippen.
Ich hoffe das wird was...


----------



## Andal

Eine Anarchie brauchen wir - mit einem ganz starken Anarchen vorne weg!


----------



## Kochtopf

@Fantastic Fishing unsere hat dann die Eigenschaft im Garten zu schnuppern und zu schnuppern und zu schnuppern... um dann kurz bevor ich einen Kinski lvl3 kriege einen riesenhaufen zu setzen. Der muss schon am Tor gerüttelt haben wie Schröder dunnemals am Kanzleramt


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Anarchie brauchen wir - mit einem ganz starken Anarchen vorne weg!


Dich sehe ich eher als vatikanstaatsartiges Gebilde.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dich sehe ich eher als vatikanstaatsartiges Gebilde.




Das dauert jetzt lange, bis ich das Bild wieder aus dem Kopf habe. Jedes mal wenn das Zigarillo eine Wolke Rauch macht, habe ich eine Entscheidung bei der Hand.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing unsere hat dann die Eigenschaft im Garten zu schnuppern und zu schnuppern und zu schnuppern... um dann kurz bevor ich einen Kinski lvl3 kriege einen riesenhaufen zu setzen. Der muss schon am Tor gerüttelt haben wie Schröder dunnemals am Kanzleramt



Er signalisiert mir das immer zeitig. Legt den Kopf auf das Bein, Quakt rum, penetriert mich. Allerdings neigt der Fuchs auch dazu, um sich eine Bonusrunde zu sichern. Dahingehend trollt er gerne. Generell merke ich aber, wenn es ihm ernst ist. Zwar schiebt er die Wurst nicht sofort nach Verlassen des Hauses raus, aber spätestens nach 5 Minuten kommt die Ladung.

Das lange Wandern könnte dahingehend seinen Rhythmus auch etwas unterbrochen haben, da muss ich dringend aufpassen und ihn nicht jedesmal mitnehmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er signalisiert mir das immer zeitig. Legt den Kopf auf das Bein, Quakt rum, *penetriert* mich. Allerdings neigt der Fuchs auch dazu, um sich eine Bonusrunde zu sichern. Dahingehend trollt er gerne. Generell merke ich aber, wenn es ihm ernst ist. Zwar schiebt er die Wurst nicht sofort nach Verlassen des Hauses raus, aber spätestens nach 5 Minuten kommt die Ladung.
> 
> Das lange Wandern könnte dahingehend seinen Rhythmus auch etwas unterbrochen haben, da muss ich dringend aufpassen und ihn nicht jedesmal mitnehmen.



Ich hoffe er ist dabei zärtlich!


----------



## Andal

Kennt ihr das nicht? Morgens die drei magischen K ... Kaffee, Kippe, Klo!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das nicht? Morgens die drei magischen K ... Kaffee, Kippe, Klo!?


Ich kenne das als Nuttenfrühstück


----------



## phirania

Oh Oh Kopfkino...


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Oh Oh Kopfkino...


Auch Päpste kötteln, oder wie meinst du das jetzt!?


----------



## phirania

Der Papst sowieso..


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Der Papst sowieso..


Irgendwie muss ja der "Heilige Stuhl" zu seinem Namen gekommen sein!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ja der "Heilige Stuhl" zu seinem Namen gekommen sein!


Danke dass ich ihn nicht bringen musste


----------



## Andal

Ich stelle fest: Die Bruderschaft ist laizistisch strukturiert. Wenn überhaupt, dann animistisch.


----------



## phirania

Und was ist,wenn der schwarze Rauch aus dem Fenster kommt.?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Zündet man eine weiße Rauchgranate und schmeißt sie rein - alles gut


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest: Die Bruderschaft ist laizistisch strukturiert. Wenn überhaupt, dann animistisch.


Das ist das Höchstmaß an Spiritualität dass ich mir abtrotzen konnte!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich sehe es so: ich kann restliche Köder und Futter natürlich "für die vögel/fische" verklappen aber das Ganze gehört zum Fluss und somit ist es ein Opfer an ihn, der Fluss gibt (und beschenkt besonders den kundigen) aber er nimmt auch, das Opfer äußert Respekt ihm gegenüber während der Fluss Azathoth like sich zur Musik seiner Diener dahinwindet und uns nicht mal als Schemen wahrnimmt, die Fulda ist mein blind idiot river


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Und was ist,wenn der schwarze Rauch aus dem Fenster kommt.?


Dann wird gelüftet und es gibt was vom Pizza Mann!


----------



## geomas

Oh Leute, ich sitze neben vier gefüllten Angeltaschen und etlichen Boxen/Kartonagen und komme langsam ins Schwitzen. 
Eine unfaßbare Menge an Zeugs türmt sich auf. Was soll mit, was bleibt zu Haus? 
Der Rucksack, den ich zuletzt dabei hatte, war noch so „kapital” gefüllt, daß ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, ihn je in diesem Zustand geschultert zu haben.

Immerhin hab ich Ruten und Rollen klar (alte leichte Barbenrute mit Pin dran für Nahdistanz sowie ne mittlere Swingtiprute mit Stationärrolle für „das andere Ufer”).
Ködermäßig will ich Stinkepellets und alternativ zähes Weizenbrot anbieten.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Oh Leute, ich sitze neben vier gefüllten Angeltaschen und etlichen Boxen/Kartonagen und komme langsam ins Schwitzen.
> Eine unfaßbare Menge an Zeugs türmt sich auf. Was soll mit, was bleibt zu Haus?
> Der Rucksack, den ich zuletzt dabei hatte, war noch so „kapital” gefüllt, daß ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, ihn je in diesem Zustand geschultert zu haben.
> 
> Immerhin hab ich Ruten und Rollen klar (alte leichte Barbenrute mit Pin dran für Nahdistanz sowie ne mittlere Swingtiprute mit Stationärrolle für „das andere Ufer”).
> Ködermäßig will ich Stinkepellets und alternativ zähes Weizenbrot anbieten.


Dann musst du neben dem üblichen Kleinzeug (Hakenlöser, Maßband etc.) nur ein paar Bleie, etwas Vorfach und ein paar Briefchen Haken mitnehmen.


----------



## geomas

^ Danke. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich zumindest auf der schwereren Rute auf ne leichte Festbleimontage setze oder auf „freie Fahrt”.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Danke. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich zumindest auf der schwereren Rute auf ne leichte Festbleimontage setze oder auf „freie Fahrt”.


Bei zwei Ruten würde ich eher festblei nutzen wollen


----------



## Andal

Aber das Problem ist bekannt. Ein Packgefäß muss immer so voll sein, dass die Nähte La Paloma pfeifen. Halbvoll geht einfach nicht. Aktuell dürften wohl Heissgetränke und warme den Löwenanteil an Beladung bestimmen.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Ja, so denke ich momentan auch. Die „nahe Rute” mit Festblei, die andere spontan nach Gusto (falls sie überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt).

@Andal : Ja, ohne die große Stanley geht nix im Winter (auch wenn der Lenz schon grüßt).


----------



## Andal

Aus dem Grund bin ich ja auch seit einiger Zeit dabei, mein Zeug auseinanderzukletzeln. Die Box mit dem, was man immer haben muss. Die Methoden-Box, das persönliche Zeug, wie Wetterkleidung, das Zeug für den eigenen Wohlstand, wie Essen, Trinken.

Ziel ist es, alles in einem Gefäß, so leicht wie möglich...


----------



## Kochtopf

Als Tacklehorter und vor allem leider auch -schlepper habt ihr mich tatsächlich mit eurem minimalismus angesteckt. Das Ziel ist es, eine Weste im Auto zu haben und nur die Ruten  rollen und evtl Köder hineinschmeissen zu müssen um alles dabei zu haben. War ein schöner Abstecher heute trotz allem Unbills - und bei meinem Sturz ist Sarah Jane wenigstens nichts passiert


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fix und fertig Tellerfisch finde ich schon am angenehmsten!
> Wo haste die so schön angemacht gefangen?
> 
> Da muss man nicht soviel hinterherlaufen und sich anstrengen.


Da muss man schon selbst Hand anlegen!  
Aber das gehört für mich mit zu soulfood  - das ganze Erlebnis halt. Fangen, zubereiten, essen. Alles in einem Rutsch, aus einer Hand und an einem Tag


----------



## daci7

PS: Morgen geht es in die zweite Runde Selbstbewusstsein tanken. Petrus war mir hold, öffnete die Termindecke und ein Zeitfenster tat sich auf wie es schöner nicht hätte sein können. 
Zur Mittagszeit bei Kaiserwetter wird also Morgen mal den Hechten auf den Zahn gefühlt. Trifft sich ganz gut, dass noch ein paar lütte Rotaugen im Keller ihr Dasein fristen. Und dabei kann man ja vortrefflich mal Schleienspots am Altarm ausspionieren... 
Da ich noch nen Liter Pinkies im Kühler hab ... hmmm vielleicht auch eine Hechtrute und eine Match? ...


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund bin ich ja auch seit einiger Zeit dabei, mein Zeug auseinanderzukletzeln. Die Box mit dem, was man immer haben muss. Die Methoden-Box, das persönliche Zeug, wie Wetterkleidung, das Zeug für den eigenen Wohlstand, wie Essen, Trinken.
> 
> Ziel ist es, alles in einem Gefäß, so leicht wie möglich...



Für meine Kurzausflüge zum Fluß nebenan hab ich die Reduzierung ganz gut hinbekommen. 
Das Zeugs für etwas umfangreichere Ansitze muß ich aber umplanen, komplett neu organisieren. 

Und irgendwann ist auch ein anderes Futteral für 2 montierte 12ft-Ruten fällig. Etwas weniger Schutz, dafür etwas leichter und weniger sperrig ist hier angesagt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Das Zeugs für etwas umfangreichere Ansitze muß ich aber umplanen, komplett neu organisieren.


Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Du brauchst so eine Karpfenangler-Camp-Transportkarre, dann hat das zuhauselassen ein Ende.
Notfalls eine halbwegs saubere und gut aufgepumpte Schubkarre.
So bis 250kg sicher belastbar sollte reichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als Tacklehorter und vor allem leider auch -schlepper habt ihr mich tatsächlich mit eurem minimalismus angesteckt.


Das sieht ja alles eher nach dem suchen und stochern im Heuhaufen aus mit dem verkleinern.
Anders herum: So eine richtige Anschleppleistung ist eben richtiger Sport! 
Und genügend Auswahl an Tackle ist die richtige Basis für gute Fänge.
Gilt nämlich auch: Die Rute, die zuhause steht, kann nicht fangen.
Reicht nicht, wenn nur der nackte Angler am Wasser steht.  



Kochtopf schrieb:


> War ein schöner Abstecher heute trotz allem Unbills - und bei meinem Sturz ist Sarah Jane wenigstens nichts passiert


Na zum Glück ist das ja wohl gut ausgegangen, das kann tragisch enden.
Da ist eine richtige Transportverpackung als die Schönheit kleidendes umschmeichelndes Gewand manchmal Gold wert, auch wenn es das Gerödel vermehrt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Aber das gehört für mich mit zu soulfood  - das ganze Erlebnis halt. Fangen, zubereiten, essen. Alles in einem Rutsch, aus einer Hand und an einem Tag


Solange das im Rahmen bleibt, und besonders wenn auch jemand bei dem Abwasch hilft 
So alleine vor 30 Fischen kann ganz schön in trostlose Arbeit ausarten, auch wenn es um den wichtigen Wintervorrat geht ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund bin ich ja auch seit einiger Zeit dabei, mein Zeug auseinanderzukletzeln. Die Box mit dem, was man immer haben muss. Die Methoden-Box, das persönliche Zeug, wie Wetterkleidung, das Zeug für den eigenen Wohlstand, wie Essen, Trinken.


Dividieren ist immer eine gute Sache zum verkleinern! 

Habe ich aktuell ähnliche Teilungen ausprobiert, es kommt schon sehr auf das wohldurchdachte an. 
Frei nach dem Motto: Immer genau ein Haken und ein Wirbel mehr, als man gebraucht hat.


----------



## feederbrassen

Das Ding mit dem Minimalismus ist nicht meins .
Probiert schon aber zu oft ist es passiert das ich dann doch umstricken musste und dann musste ich halbherzig improvisieren wie ein Ukrainischer LKW Fahrer .

Das ist als Lob zu verstehen und nicht als Beleidigung zu verstehen. 
Deshalb, lieber haben und nicht brauchen als anders herum. 
Außerdem muss ich das nicht schleppen, ich ziehe das hinter mir her.


----------



## TobBok

Ich hatte heute morgen an meinem Stippfutter einen besonderen Gast sitzen.
Habe es in einem zugedeckten Eimer in meinem Gartenschuppen gelagert, der allerdings nicht komplett nach außen dicht ist, aber immerhin wind- und wassergeschützt ist. Durch eine der Lücken zwischen Wand und Dach muss sich ne Amsel in den Schuppen gemogelt haben. Die saß fröhlich am Eimer und hat sich schnabelweise Friedfisch-Futter gegönnt. Es sei ihr erlaubt. Immerhin hat sie nicht rein . In Zukunft beschwere ich die Abdeckung des Eimers mit einem Stein.....


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sei froh dass kaum Winter ist.
> Ich bin es jedenfalls.
> So ist nix gefroren und man kann angeln.


Wie nix gefroren?? Donau ist zwar frei, auf unserem Altwasser ist aber noch eine schöne Eisschicht


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin ein ausgewiesener Fischesser, bisher hatte ich im Geschmack mit keinerlei Art und Sorte ein Problem. Aland war super, wenn auch zu Reich an Gräten. Brassen in Butter sind Traumhaft, Rotaugen aus der Pfanne ebenfalls. Allerdings ist der Aufwand nicht gerechtfertigt für mich. Selten tue ich mir es mal an. Letztens gab es Zander, fand ich kulinarisch sogar schwach. Gut, ich bin in der Küche aber auch Deplatziert.
> 
> Nur Schleien kann ich nicht töten/essen. Ist einfach nicht drin.


Was auch sehr gut im Geschmack ist, der Giebel. Hat zwar ähnlich viel Gräten wie Brasse, Rotauge und Co., aber geschröpft, gesalzen und schön im Öl gebraten eine Wucht. Die Gräten kann man dann einfach zerkauen. Man sollte sich halt dafür Zeit lassen. Da lernt man richtiggehend wieder das langsame Essen 
Fischpflanzerl muss ich noch probieren, aber ich hab einfach Angst, den Fleischwolf nicht mehr sauber zu bekommen


----------



## Andal

Den Wolf zuerst mit KALTEM Wasser gut ausspülen und danach warm abspülen. Dann riecht auch nix mehr nach Fisch.

Abgesehen vom Zander, Barsch, Salmoniden und Coregonen esse ich eh lieber nur Seefisch. Reine Geschmacksache.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Wie nix gefroren?? Donau ist zwar frei, auf unserem Altwasser ist aber noch eine schöne Eisschicht



Bei mir hier ist seit wenigen Tagen wieder eisfrei.


----------



## captn-ahab

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Profis. Als Spinnfischer und bislang absoluter Ansitzverweigerer bin ich leider überfragt wie ich hier herangehen soll.

Gewässer: ein kleiner See mit bewachsemenem Ufer, viele Bäume am Wasser. Leider nist das Gewässer nicht nur mit Ästen voll, was das angeln nicht einfacher macht, sondern aktuell wirklich voller Blätter. Der Untergrund ist weich, man würde wohl matschig sagen müssen. Darauf massiv viele Blätter, Spinnfischen geht nur mit schnellem durchleiern.

Nun zur eigenlichen Frage:
Ich würde gerne auf Rotaugen angeln, schön mit Sohnemann zusammen. Posenrute geht klar, eine 3,90 Match kommt locker weit genug raus und beim Postenfischen sehe ich keine Probleme. Aber: An einigen Stellen weiter raus ist ordentlich Friedfisch Aktivität, nur wie soll ich da rangehen?
Idee ist meine Picker zu nehmen, kleinen Futterkrob dran, aber dann hänge ich ja immer voll im Laub und der Haken möglicherweise auch. Auftreibende Montage?


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Solange das im Rahmen bleibt, und besonders wenn auch jemand bei dem Abwasch hilft
> So alleine vor 30 Fischen kann ganz schön in trostlose Arbeit ausarten, auch wenn es um den wichtigen Wintervorrat geht ....


Mussu größere Fische fangen!


----------



## Racklinger

captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Profis. Als Spinnfischer und bislang absoluter Ansitzverweigerer bin ich leider überfragt wie ich hier herangehen soll.
> 
> Gewässer: ein kleiner See mit bewachsemenem Ufer, viele Bäume am Wasser. Leider nist das Gewässer nicht nur mit Ästen voll, was das angeln nicht einfacher macht, sondern aktuell wirklich voller Blätter. Der Untergrund ist weich, man würde wohl matschig sagen müssen. Darauf massiv viele Blätter, Spinnfischen geht nur mit schnellem durchleiern.
> 
> Nun zur eigenlichen Frage:
> Ich würde gerne auf Rotaugen angeln, schön mit Sohnemann zusammen. Posenrute geht klar, eine 3,90 Match kommt locker weit genug raus und beim Postenfischen sehe ich keine Probleme. Aber: An einigen Stellen weiter raus ist ordentlich Friedfisch Aktivität, nur wie soll ich da rangehen?
> Idee ist meine Picker zu nehmen, kleinen Futterkrob dran, aber dann hänge ich ja immer voll im Laub und der Haken möglicherweise auch. Auftreibende Montage?


Wie weit ist weiter raus?  Wenn du mit Futterkorb ran willst, nimm am besten Kunststoffkörbe, die sinken nicht so ein. Beim Hakenköder gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, z.b. künstliche Maden, künstliche Maiskörner usw. oder ein Stück Kork. 
Der Köder muss ja nicht unbedingt schwimmen, aber halt sanft auf dem Blätter/Schlammteppich aufkommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gibt beim karpfenbedarf (oder im Spielzeugladen oder bei Verpackungsmaterial) so stärkeflips die sich im Wasser auflösen. Damit sinkt der hakenköder zuckerleicht auf den Schlamm. Statt Futterkorb kann man natürlich auch schwere waggler nehmen oder eine kleine bomb bzw birnenblei und mit der Zwille anfüttern


----------



## captn-ahab

Das weit raus ist relativ. Ich schätze es auf ca 15-20m. Die Posenmontage werde ich keine 5m vom Ufer platzieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.google.com/search?q=stä...msung-gs-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

So wat- bei Karpfenzubehör am teuersten


----------



## captn-ahab

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=stärke+chips+verpackung&oq=stärke+chips+verpackung&aqs=chrome..69i57.5525j0j4&client=ms-android-samsung-gs-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
> 
> So wat- bei Karpfenzubehör am teuersten



Na super...sowas habe ich die Tage noch bei ner Bestellung en Masse in den Müll geschmisssen


----------



## Racklinger

Statt Futterkorb kann man natürlich auch schwere waggler nehmen oder eine kleine bomb bzw birnenblei und mit der Zwille anfüttern[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Auf 15-20 m zu kommen ist kein Problem mit Waggler. Auf die Entfernung sieht man die Wagglerspitze auch noch recht gut. Da ist dann auch der Einsatz von sinkender Schnur empfehlenswert.


----------



## Matrix85

captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Profis. Als Spinnfischer und bislang absoluter Ansitzverweigerer bin ich leider überfragt wie ich hier herangehen soll.
> 
> Gewässer: ein kleiner See mit bewachsemenem Ufer, viele Bäume am Wasser. Leider nist das Gewässer nicht nur mit Ästen voll, was das angeln nicht einfacher macht, sondern aktuell wirklich voller Blätter. Der Untergrund ist weich, man würde wohl matschig sagen müssen. Darauf massiv viele Blätter, Spinnfischen geht nur mit schnellem durchleiern.
> 
> Nun zur eigenlichen Frage:
> Ich würde gerne auf Rotaugen angeln, schön mit Sohnemann zusammen. Posenrute geht klar, eine 3,90 Match kommt locker weit genug raus und beim Postenfischen sehe ich keine Probleme. Aber: An einigen Stellen weiter raus ist ordentlich Friedfisch Aktivität, nur wie soll ich da rangehen?
> Idee ist meine Picker zu nehmen, kleinen Futterkrob dran, aber dann hänge ich ja immer voll im Laub und der Haken möglicherweise auch. Auftreibende Montage?



Ideale Bedingungen für den Slow sinking feeder von browning. 
Das müsste mit sichert auf Rotaugen und co. Funktionieren. Sofern da welche sind


----------



## Tobias85

bei 15-20m würde ich es auchnoch mit Waggler probieren, da hast du keine Probleme mit dem Schlamm und den Blättern. Du musst dann nur die genaue Entfernung markieren und genau ausloten. Zum Markieren wirfst du die Pose dorthin, wo du angeln möchtest, und markierst dir direkt vor der Rolle die Schnur dann mit einem Marker oder machst einen kleinen Stopperknoten aus hauchdünnem Material auf die Schnur. Jetzt kannst du die Angelstelle jedes mal überwerfen und dann soweit einholen, bis die Markierung wieder vor der Rolle ist, dann angelst du immer auf der gleichen Entfernung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zum markieren der Schnur eignet sich der Edding 950 (glaube ich  ) die ganzen spezialstifte für viel Geld im angelladen sind umgelabelte eddings


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Was auch sehr gut im Geschmack ist, der Giebel. Hat zwar ähnlich viel Gräten wie Brasse, Rotauge und Co., aber geschröpft, gesalzen und schön im Öl gebraten eine Wucht. Die Gräten kann man dann einfach zerkauen. Man sollte sich halt dafür Zeit lassen. Da lernt man richtiggehend wieder das langsame Essen
> Fischpflanzerl muss ich noch probieren, aber ich hab einfach Angst, den Fleischwolf nicht mehr sauber zu bekommen



Du hast mein Problem im Konsum von selbst gefangen Fischen begriffen. Das Abschuppen, Ausnehmen und dergleichen in einer Küche, wenn kein Garten hinten dran ist, macht mir meistens keinen Spaß. Ich habe nichts gegen die Mitnahme, ich bin allerdings kein Freund des Aufwandes. Dahingehend wünsche ich jeden ein maßvollen Genuß seiner Beute.

Außer meinen Schleien, meine Herrschaften.


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Güte, meine Synapsen brennen langsam durch.
Bestes Wetter, warte auf den Feierabend. Geistig bin ich eh nicht mehr anwesend und bin schon am Fluß. Bald geht es kurz Heim zur Familie, Rute eingepackt und los. Freue mich wie ein Kind  
Natürlich habe ich gestern nix vorbereitet und nur über's Fischen gelesen. Heute also keinen Teig, kein hakenfestes Tulip, kein "Geheimweizen". Bleibt die Flocke, am Grund und trottend. Ich zähle die Stunden....und später die Döbel


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Außer meinen Schleien, meine Herrschaften.



Eine Schleie hatte ich leider noch nie am Haken. Egal in welchem Gewässer ich unterwegs war, aber mal gucken was dieses Jahr bringt.


----------



## Nemo

Das Wetter wird schön, Wasser ist noch recht kalt. Ist bei 6° (Wassertemperarur Ruhr) im Ff-Bereich schon was los? Dachte daran, ein wenig zu feedern und evtl. noch mit der Zweitrute eine Pose darüber treiben zu lassen.


----------



## phirania

Es werde Frühling...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Versteckt unter dem Laub schaut er hervor.
Und die Kraniche kehren auch wieder heim...
Leute gebt dem Jucken nach und kehrt am Wasser ein.
WOCHENENDE...


----------



## Hering 58

Und heute Nacht hatten wir wieder Frost.Musste heute morgen das Auto frei Kratzen.


----------



## daci7

wird gemacht Chef! 
Sieht ganz nett aus hier- einige Stellen werd ich bei wärmeren Wasser auch mal auf Karpfen und Schleie antesten.


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Es werde Frühling...
> 
> Versteckt unter dem Laub schaut er hervor.
> Und die Kraniche kehren auch wieder heim...
> Leute gebt dem Jucken nach und kehrt am Wasser ein.
> WOCHENENDE...



Sitze gerade im Büro in Münster Kinderhaus und kann dein Bild kaum glauben.....hier draußen im Garten wächst noch nix


----------



## phirania

Mach Feierabend....
Raus in die Natur...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und heute Nacht hatten wir wieder Frost.Musste heute morgen das Auto frei Kratzen.



Ja Nächtens ist es noch etwas frostig,ändert sich aber zunehmend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sei froh dass kaum Winter ist.
> Ich bin es jedenfalls.
> So ist nix gefroren und man kann angeln.





Racklinger schrieb:


> Wie nix gefroren?? Donau ist zwar frei, auf unserem Altwasser ist aber noch eine schöne Eisschicht



Das schöne in der Wetternähe von Nord- und Ostsee ist das schnelle Verschwinden von Winterresten.
Sowie die deutlich bessere Luftfeuchtigkeitslage.  
Da ist Süddeutschland echt mehrfach im   Nachteil, wobei das Wetter sich eben viel stabiler hält .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt beim karpfenbedarf (oder im Spielzeugladen oder bei Verpackungsmaterial) so stärkeflips die sich im Wasser auflösen.


Meinst Du diese Flips aus Mais, die wie große Erdnussflips gemacht sind und durchaus eßbar sind?
Ich hab da mal mit auf dem Wasser oben experimentiert, und die wurden sofort von den Weißfischen durch die Gegend geschubst, aber die Mäuler sind viel zu klein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Außer meinen Schleien, meine Herrschaften.


Mach Dir doch nicht solche Sorgen, die sind ganz hinten auf der Hitliste der Gourmets  
Da gibt es deutlich mehr und leichter Karpfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meinst Du diese Flips aus Mais, die wie große Erdnussflips gemacht sind und durchaus eßbar sind?
> Ich hab da mal mit auf dem Wasser oben experimentiert, und die wurden sofort von den Weißfischen durch die Gegend geschubst, aber die Mäuler sind viel zu klein.


Genau. Die lösen sich binnen Minuten auf


----------



## Mikesch

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und heute Nacht hatten wir wieder Frost.Musste heute morgen das Auto frei Kratzen.


Ist bei uns noch normal, ebenso die geschlossene Schneedecke. Unser Vereinssee hat eine geschlossene Eisdecke.


----------



## Andal

Wenn bei uns an drei Vormittagen etwas Weiss zu sehen war, dann war es aber auch schon viel. Dafür ist das Winterhochwasser ausgeblieben , was vermutlich dann gegen das echte Frühjahr kommen wird. Stört mich auch nicht, weil es gut durchsäubern wird. Rheinischer "Winter" eben. Bei einer Seehöhe vom rund 40 m erwartet man auch in unseren Breiten nichts anderes. Die Bilder von Piet Breughel aus der kleinen Eiszeit sind ja absolute Ausnahme und doch schon ein paar Tage her.

Die Tageslichtmenge nimmt wieder zu und das ist das Entscheidende.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau. Die lösen sich binnen Minuten auf


Aber beim Grundangeln an der Picker siehste nicht was vorgeht, das könnte in Wahnsinn münden 

Werde mal Zeitmessung vornehmen ...


----------



## Andal

Ein paar Zentimeter über dem Grund und dann fressen sie auch, wenn sie schon fressen. Einfach eine gemütliche Schwimmermontage und das wars doch schon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber beim Grundangeln an der Picker siehste nicht was vorgeht, das könnte in Wahnsinn münden
> 
> Werde mal Zeitmessung vornehmen ...


Da die weissfischli es nur rumschubbsen bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher dass ein richtiger Biss anders aussieht, vor allen wenn die Flocke mitgegessen wird ^^
*ed*
Mal was ganz anderes: seit heute wieder WLAN und Internetflatrate. Das waren bescheidene 1,5 Monate


----------



## phirania

Wochenende gehts dann auch auf Döbel.
Ihr habt mich richtig heiß gemacht.
Paar Sachen brauch ich noch,ein paar hab ich schon 
Kollege war heute schon los und hatte Erfolg  
Leber Tauwurm Fleischwurst fehlen noch...


----------



## Tikey0815

Bei der Auswahl würd ich beim Ansitzen verträumt ins Wasser starren und die Köder genüsslich verschlingen 
...ich merke....hab Hunger


----------



## Andal

Das ist ja auch der größte Nachteil vom angebratenen Tulip. Man benötigt doppelt so viel, weil man die Hälfte selber vertilgt.


----------



## rustaweli

Bisher geht nichts, bis auf einen verpennten, starken Ruckler. Aber ENDLICH draußen!
Einfach schön.


----------



## Andal

Und jetzt genug vom Frühstücksfleisch gefaselt ... heute Abend gibt es gebratenes Tulip an Röstkartoffeln mit Spiegelei und einem Endiviensalat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bisher geht nichts, bis auf einen verpennten, starken Ruckler. Aber ENDLICH draußen!
> Einfach schön.



Und was bei rausgekommen?
Ich bin gerade zurück vom Wasser und hab ein paar neue Bilder in der IG gepostet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

War sonst noch wer los, Jungs?


----------



## Xianeli

Alle Pflichten erledigt.... jetzt geht es ans Sachen packen für den ersten Karpfen/Brassen/Kapitale Rotaugen Ansitz  oder vielleicht doch ne Runde abschneidern ? Naja mir egal, es ist Sonne und 13°C gemeldet ! Schlimmstenfalls habe ich die frische Luft genossen


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war heut leider auch zu spät dran. Dafür hab ich meine vergessenen Maden sortiert in Maden, schwimmende und sinkende Caster und bereite mich für Montag für einen Ansitz am See vor.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bin verflucht. Da habe ich den Plan schlechthin und das Wasser steigt doch über Nacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Und nebenbei machte sich ein Biber auf den Weg zu mir, wie einst die Nutria. Da er aber so groß wie mein Hund war, hielt ich es für richtig klar zu suggerieren, das ich kein Baum bin.


----------



## Andal

Ich werde mal den Pellet-Stickmix sieben und für Montag herrichten. Am Wochenende den Rhein den Rheinländern. Ich genieße danach meine Ruhe am Fluss.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin verflucht. Da habe ich den Plan schlechthin und das Wasser steigt doch über Nacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320212



So plattgedrückt, wie das Gras da ist, ist das Wasser doch aber schonwieder am sinken, oder?


----------



## Andal

Gummistiefel und ab dafür ... viel Feind, viel Ehr!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So plattgedrückt, wie das Gras da ist, ist das Wasser doch aber schonwieder am sinken, oder?



Sinkt/Steigt permanent. Das ist ein Wechselspiel sondergleichen. Vorgestern waren es noch gute 50 Zentimeter weniger.


----------



## feederbrassen

Xianeli schrieb:


> es ist Sonne und 13°C gemeldet !


Kann ich hier toppen 18
Komme aber erst Sonntag dazu. 
Samstag noch die Pflicht und Sonntag dann die Kür


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Gummistiefel und ab dafür ... viel Feind, viel Ehr!



Ich komme aus dem Osten, wurde auf dem Bauernhof und Campingplatz groß. Entweder laufe ich über das Wasser oder durch den Urwald, das ist für mich wie Luft atmen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das schöne in der Wetternähe von Nord- und Ostsee ist das schnelle Verschwinden von Winterresten.
> Sowie die deutlich bessere Luftfeuchtigkeitslage.
> Da ist Süddeutschland echt mehrfach im   Nachteil, wobei das Wetter sich eben viel stabiler hält .


Phhhhhh komm mal hier hin, da existiert der Winter nur noch auf dem Kalender. 
Für uns zwar schön aber die Natur bräuchte den eigentlich.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bei der Auswahl würd ich beim Ansitzen verträumt ins Wasser starren und die Köder genüsslich verschlingen
> ...ich merke....hab Hunger



Geht mir meist auch so,deshalb wird vorher ausgiebig gespeist.
Ansonsten gucken die Fische dumm drein.
Besonders wenn ich das Frühstücksfleisch vorher anbrate....Lecker.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Geht mir meist auch so,deshalb wird vorher ausgiebig gespeist.
> Ansonsten gucken die Fische dumm drein.
> Besonders wenn ich das Frühstücksfleisch vorher anbrate....Lecker.


Ich bekomme an der frischen Luft auch immer gehörigen Appetit, falls die Fische dann mal nicht so wollen. .......


----------



## Andal

Ziemlich neu und zum Aufgeilen......


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Ziemlich neu und zum Aufgeilen......



Andal, keine Pornos im Forum posten!


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Ziemlich neu und zum Aufgeilen......




40 Fieber..


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und was bei rausgekommen?
> Ich bin gerade zurück vom Wasser und hab ein paar neue Bilder in der IG gepostet.



Leider ist nichts mehr bei mir rausgekommen. Lag aber an mir, nicht an den Fischen. Hatte 3x solche ruckartigen Kurzbisse. Jedes Mal wenn ich dann die Hand an der Rute hatte, war es auch wieder vorbei. Einmal hatte ich noch nen langsam gezogenen Biss. Dachte erst ich habe Optik, schob meinen Kopf hoch-runter, von links nach rechts um den Kontrast zu ändern. Als ich dann merkte das es kein Sehfehler sondern ein Biss ist, war's schon wieder vorbei 
Auf dem Wasser war ebenfalls Aktivität auf meinem Platz.
Hab morgen früh nochmals ein Zeitfenster bis zum späteren Familienfrühstück. Werde gegen 6 am Wasser sein und die Morgendämmerung mitnehmen. Dann wahrscheinlich aber mit Pose, Flocke und Mais, überlege ich gerade noch. Heute war ich nur auf Grund mit Flocke, 18er Hauptschnur, 16er Vorfach, 10er Flockenhaken, freilaufender, kurzer Seitenarm mit 10er Dropshot Stabblei. Werde dann aber morgen sicher die Rute NICHT ablegen sondern stetig in der Hand halten, damit sich das von heute nicht wiederholt. Wie der gute Herr Yates in seinem Karpfenvideo 

Ging bei Dir was?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ging bei Dir was?



Ja ging.
Ich hatte reichlich Plötzen. Keine großen aber bis 23cm.
Nen 43er Döbel und die erste Rotfeder des Jahres.


----------



## Tobias85

Der Typ in dem Video sieht ein bisschen so aus, wie ich mir unsern Herrn Minimax vorstelle...umso weniger kann ich jetzt den Mai abwarten um zu sehen, ob ich grob richtig liege...


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ging.
> Ich hatte reichlich Plötzen. Keine großen aber bis 23cm.
> Nen 43er Döbel und die erste Rotfeder des Jahres.



Glückwunsch!
Darf man fragen auf was?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Maden und Brot


----------



## Tikey0815

Hopfen und Salz


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ging.
> Ich hatte reichlich Plötzen. Keine großen aber bis 23cm.
> Nen 43er Döbel und die erste Rotfeder des Jahres.



Na denn mal Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri.



Danke dir!


----------



## phirania

Hier mal ein Video von der Werse in Münster,im oberen Teil..


----------



## Xianeli

Von mir natürlich auch ein Petri Professor


----------



## Andal

Für solche Bäche ist es hier leider zu gebirgig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> Von mir natürlich auch ein Petri Professor



Danke.
Morgen geht auch wieder los.
Wieder woanders versuchen ob da größere Fische sind.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
vielen Dank für all die Berichte und Bilder, das Ükelkarussell dreht sich so rasend, das man all das Gute kaum noch würdigen kann. Ein Petri den Fängern und beide Daumen hoch für die Nichtfänger, ich glaube das wird ein wunderschönes Angelwochende für uns alle, Fisch oder nicht. Morgen jedenfalls geht's auch für mich ans Wasser, allerdings
ohne festen Plan oder Zielfisch und dafür mit dem Angelkumpel chillen. Ich habe vor zunächst etwas rumzubitchen  und zu mosern und nach spätestens ner halben Stunde im Sonnenschein sollte ich dann eingeschlafen sein,
herzliche Grüße
Euer Minimax



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Typ in dem Video sieht ein bisschen so aus, wie ich mir unsern Herrn Minimax vorstelle


Im Video sieht man das neueste Angeldroiden Modell aus den Korum Laboratorien, ich hingegen bin deutlich als von Jahren,
Laster und Ausschweifungen gezeichnetes Wrack zu erkennen (Mein Dorian Gray Bild ist kaputtgegangen).


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Morgen geht auch wieder los.
> Wieder woanders versuchen ob da größere Fische sind.



Bei mir auch  wäre mir nur zu riskant... ich wähle meinen Trumpf ( wahrer Hotspot) 
Hoffe nur der Schuss geht nicht nach hinten los


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Im Video sieht man das neueste Angeldroiden Modell aus den Korum Laboratorien, ich hingegen bin deutlich als von Jahren,
> Laster und Ausschweifungen gezeichnetes Wrack zu erkennen .....



So ne Art Minimethusalix ja?


----------



## Hering 58

Super geiles Video.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ziemlich neu und zum Aufgeilen......


Schön rausgesucht! 

aber ein bissel spannender ginge schon noch


----------



## feederbrassen

Fängt ihr ma alle Döbel, ich kümmere mich um den Rest


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Fängt ihr ma alle Döbel,


Hierzulande leider ein seltener Fisch geworden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Hierzulande leider ein seltener Fisch geworden.


Ich wüsste nicht wo ich hier welche finden könnte.
Rein Angeltechnisch gesehen ein sehr interessanter Fisch.


----------



## Andal

In der Rur angeblich, in der Wurm nur sehr kleine. Aber das hat sich für mich jetzt auch erledigt. Zu weit, zu teuer...!


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt mal was anderes als immer nur Fische die andere fangen.
Worin unterscheiden sich Feederspitzen aus Glas, Carbon und Hohlspitzen?
Habe ja eine Drennen Carp Feeder gekauft letztens auf einem Angelflohmarkt. Bei der Rute sind leider nur Spitzen schwere Spitzen dabei und ich möchte noch etwas feines für unseren FOPU.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was anderes als immer nur Fische die andere fangen.
> Worin unterscheiden sich Feederspitzen aus Glas, Carbon und Hohlspitzen?
> Habe ja eine Drennen Carp Feeder gekauft letztens auf einem Angelflohmarkt. Bei der Rute sind leider nur Spitzen schwere Spitzen dabei und ich möchte noch etwas feines für unseren FOPU.



Glas ist Nachgiebiger, wird auf Distanz aber ungenauer. Lässt sich bis 50 Meter gut verwenden. Karbon ist schneller und genauer ü50 Meter und auf viele/kleine Fische etwas flinker in der Umsetzung.

Hohlspitzen vereinen beides miteinander, sind aber sehr anfällig. (hab selbst keine, vermute ich aber, da es ein Kompromiss sein soll zwischen Glas und Karbon). In Punkto Feinheit ganz klar Glas!

Ich hatte heute beispielsweise für die Plötzen eine 0,5 Oz Glasspitze im Einsatz, da siehst du jeden noch so kleinen Zupfer/Fisch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hohlspitzen kenne ich nicht. 
Die aus Glasfaser, Slowtaper werden meist in den  leichten Ausfuhrungen verwendet so von 0,5 bis 2oz 
Sie sind recht weich und taugen auch nur zur Bissanzeige ohne die Aktion der Rute zu unterstützen. 
Es gibt  die leichten teils auch aus Carbon ,meist bei, , höherwertigen "Ruten. 
Ab 3oz wird fast ausschließlich Carbon, fasttaper verwendet weil sie zusätzlich die Aktion der Rute unterstützen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Im Video sieht man das neueste Angeldroiden Modell aus den Korum Laboratorien, ich hingegen bin deutlich als von Jahren,
> Laster und Ausschweifungen gezeichnetes Wrack zu erkennen (Mein Dorian Gray Bild ist kaputtgegangen).


Also Wrack finde ich zu hart. Sagen wir lieber "ein wenig exzentrischer Lebemann"


----------



## Matrix85

Am Vereinstümpel könnte es mit Friedfisch schon Klappen. 
Am Rhein sind 5-8 Grad Wassertemperatur, da geht noch nicht viel. 
Vielleicht am Hafenbecken auf Rotaugen und mir viel Glück ein paar Brassen. 

Wir Rheinangler müssen noch tapfer ausharren. 
Aber unsere Zeit kommt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wir Rheinangler müssen noch tapfer ausharren.
> Aber unsere Zeit kommt.


Jipp das macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn zur Zeit im Rhein selbst. 
Hafenbecken, Wendebecken und dergleichen sind da eher eine Option an die Schuppenträger zu kommen.


----------



## geomas

Petri allen Fängern und rein prophylaktisch all jenen, die es am Wochenende ans Wasser schaffen!


So, ich hab heute _*geschneidert*_.

Bin extra nicht zu früh los, weil es nachts doch recht kalt war und ich den Fischis ein paar Sonnenstrahlen zur Revitalisierung gönnen wollte.
War etwa 10.45 am kleinen Teich, zu meinem Erstaunen fand ich exakt an der von mir angedachten Angelstelle eine dünne Eisdecke vor:






Hinten, ungefähr dort, wo sich die Birken im Wasser spiegeln, wollte ich die Karpfen abholen. So der Plan.

Was nun? Die Sonne schien kräftig, stieg aber nur langsam. Egal, die Stelle sollte es sein und mit mehr Glück als Geschick konnte ich einen Stinke-Pellet nicht weit vom Schilf platzieren. Angefüttert hab ich sparsam mit kleineren Pellets. Es tat sich erstmal nichts. Gelegentlich sah man Fische an anderen Stellen des Teiches, meine zweite Rute wurde zunächst mit einem anderen, nicht weniger übel riechenden Pellet bestückt und ebenfalls in der Nähe des Ufers abgelegt.
Auch an jener Rute tat sich nichts.
Ab und zu raubte ein Hecht, nach einem Wechsel auf Ciabbatta-Brot an Rute zwo konnte ich den Weißfisch-Nachwuchs beim Knabbern an schwimmenden Brotflocken beobachten.
Immerhin wärmte die Sonne meinen Rücken und das Eis zu meinen Füßen schwand zusehends (ca. 2 1/2 Stunden, dann war es restlos weg).
Guten Mutes suchte ich mit der Ciabatta-Brote interessante Stellen entlang der Ufer ab, aber von einem kurzen Zupfer abgesehen tat sich auch nachmittags nichts.

Die Pellets, mit denen ich bislang an anderen Gewässern (auch solchen, wo derlei Köder vermutlich selten oder nie genutzt werden) letztes Jahr erstaunlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, versagten heute total. Also eigentlich nicht die Pellets, sondern ich als sturer Angler ;-/





Die Ratsche blieb stumm, der Kescher trocken. Trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Wasser.

Gut möglich, daß eine aktivere Angelei mit einem klassischen Köder (dachte an Mais oder Tauwurm) Fisch gebracht hätte, vielleicht sollte ich den Karpfen auch noch ein paar Sonnentage extra gönnen, damit ihre Lebensgeister etwas hochtouren können.

Am Wochenende fehlt mir die Zeit für einen erneuten Ansitz, evtl. klappts Anfang der kommenden Woche.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schade geo aber danke für den Bericht! Und für das Foto mit der Pin


----------



## Minimax

[QUOTE="geomas, post: 4896196, member: 66278"





[/QUOTE]

"So, ich hab heute _*geschneidert*_."

Brüder, seht Euch dieses Bild an: Ich bin gerührt. Enteder waren die Fische von soviel Stil eingeschüchtert, oder es waren dumme schuppige Holzköpfe, die es verdient hätten, auf die Kartoffel-Driling-Grünesstahlvorfach-Sargblei-Doppelglocke-Tele-Kombi des nächstbesten Pfannenopis zu gehen.
Wobei, lieber Bruder Geomas, sehe ich da einen _winzigen Hauch _von Silizium und LED auf dem vorderen Bankstick?


----------



## geomas

Ha, ich bin enttarnt!

Ja, ein Piepser kam zum Einsatz. Mit so nem Ding kann ich meine Aufmerksamkeit auch mal ungestraft der Natur widmen. 
Dummerweise hatte ich nur einen Krawallbruder dabei und deshalb meine Augen auf der (nicht schwingenden) Schwingspitze der Rute zwo. 
Die hätte ich sonst ohne Gebammel vorne genutzt.

Vermutlich haben die Fischis einfach meine Sturheit und Ignoranz abgestraft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Aber du hast den klicker der Pin an? Würde der nicht reichen?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die Pellets, mit denen ich bislang an anderen Gewässern (auch solchen, wo derlei Köder vermutlich selten oder nie genutzt werden) letztes Jahr erstaunlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, versagten heute total.



Vergiss bitte nicht, das es bei dem kalten Wasser öl/fettgebundene Aromen noch schwerhaben, ihre stinkige Wirkung voll zu entfalten.


----------



## phirania

Noch ein paar Leckereien für morgen und die nächsten Tage gefunden..
Heilbutpellets.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : der Klicker sollte 90 Prozent aller Bisse mitteilen. Aber eben nicht „Fallbisse”. Auch wenn die an diesem Gewässer, dieser Stelle ungewöhnlich sind.

@Minimax : Ja, das hast Du Recht. Übrigens kam erst am späteren Nachmittag sichtbar Leben ins Röhricht (wackelnde Halme...). Mal sehen, wie sich die Wetterlage entwickelt (und meine verfügbare Zeit).


----------



## Kochtopf

@phirania Fingernägel entweder schneiden oder lackieren


----------



## phirania

Ne der hat so seine Bedeutung...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : der Klicker sollte 90 Prozent aller Bisse mitteilen. Aber eben nicht „Fallbisse”. Auch wenn die an diesem Gewässer, dieser Stelle ungewöhnlich sind.
> 
> @Minimax : Ja, das hast Du Recht. Übrigens kam erst am späteren Nachmittag sichtbar Leben ins Röhricht (wackelnde Halme...). Mal sehen, wie sich die Wetterlage entwickelt (und meine verfügbare Zeit).



Ich kann mir in meinem Schweifgebiet kaum einen Fisch vorstellen, der enthusiastisch genug wäre, beim Biss (also abgesehen vom Bolt rig) den Klicker einer Pin auszulösen.. Ah wär das mal schön.

Kleinfisch läßt keine Halme wackeln! Ich prophezeihe Dir wunderbare Drills!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann mir in meinem Schweifgebiet kaum einen Fisch vorstellen, der enthusiastisch genug wäre, beim Biss (also abgesehen vom Bolt rig) den Klicker einer Pin auszulösen.. Ah wär das mal schön.
> 
> Kleinfisch läßt keine Halme wackeln! Ich prophezeihe Dir wunderbare Drills!




Die Pin war an der Festblei-Rute. Da kommen die Bisse doch recht vehement. Ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal testen, ob der Klicker kommt. Typischerweise knallt erst der Bobbin gegen die Rute und macht so akustisch auf einen Biß aufmerksam.
Ist schon ein schönes Kleingewässer, gibt etliche Stellen, wo die Pin auch ohne Festblei zum Einsatz kommen könnte. Freie Leine hatte ich ja letztes Jahr vor, mal sehen, ob ich es in diesem Frühjahr hinbekomme.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe in einer bestimmten Lebensphase auch lange Kleinfingernägel gezüchtet. Irgendwann hat die Masche bei den kleine Gothicfledermäuschen aber nicht mehr gezogen, und ohnehin hats mich bei der Nasen/Ohreninnenpflege bei Ampelstops gestört. Aber bitte: jedem wie ihm beliebt.

Ich hatte mal ein Gespräch mit einem chineschen Kollegen darüber.In China, wo die Praxis herkommt, wars einst ein Zeichen nicht körperlich arbeiten zu müssen und daher soziales Distinktionsmerkmal für Reiche und Intellektuelle. Natürlich hat sich die aufstrebende Mittelschicht im Zuge des wirtschaftlichen Aufschwungs darauf gestürzt wie Ükeln auf Maden, und jeder Bäcker, Gebrauchtwagenhändler und Trickbetrüger hat sich die Fingernägel stehen lassen.
Das führte natürlich dazu, das heute lange Kleinfingernägel etwa die selbe soziale Signifikanz haben, wie sich mit einer Dame in Gesellschaft sehe zu lassen, deren Erscheinungsbild im Spannungsfelde von Botox, Silikon und "Hi, ich bin Candy" angesiedelt ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@geomas
Ich könnte jetzt sagen: Du hast nicht genug mitgenommen und nicht genug probiert. 

Aber macht nichts, wenn Eis und gerade das Taueis im Spiele ist, dann sind die Karten ganz anders gemischt.
Solche Expeditionen zur jetzigen Zeit sind ja auch eher Abenteuer denn gezielter Fischfang.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @geomas
> Ich könnte jetzt sagen: Du hast nicht genug mitgenommen und nicht genug probiert.



Hast Du soeben getan.
Minimax.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich kenne den langen Fingernägel entweder von Leuten die in den 80ern auf Koks hängengeblieben sind, von den Besitzern persischer Imbisse oder von Arbeitslosen Jugendlichen aus eben jenem Kulturkreis (wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss dass letztere zumindest bis vor einigen Jahren einen nicht kleinen Anteil meiner Kundschaft auf Arbeit ausgemacht haben)


----------



## Xianeli

Ahja.... soviel vodka ... ob das morgen früh was wird mit dem angeln


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ahja.... soviel vodka ... ob das morgen früh was wird mit dem angeln


Bleib bei Vodka, bedien dich an den sakuski und trink ein großes Glas Wasser vor dem Schlafen gehen. 
Oder sauf durcheinander, Zettel eine Schlägerei an und kotze gepflegt auf dem Teppich - sind beides prinzipiell achtbare verhaltensweisen


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler : Krams hatte ich sicher genug mit, probiert nicht genug. Vielleicht wäre aktives Angeln mit einem optisch reizvolleren Köder sinnvoller gewesen.
Aber ich hab eben stur meinen Plan verfolgt. Macht nix, niemand muß hungern, weil die Karpfen dort geblieben sind, wo sie sich am wohlsten fühlen...


----------



## Xianeli

Also meine Ehefrau ist Russin @Kochtopf 

Ich kenne mich da ein wenig aus  am wichtigsten scheint mir allerdings immer das essen zu sein ^^ weiß grade trotzdem nicht wie ich das als Langschläfer gebacken bekommen soll


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Also meine Ehefrau ist Russin @Kochtopf
> 
> Ich kenne mich da ein wenig aus  am wichtigsten scheint mir allerdings immer das essen zu sein ^^ weiß grade trotzdem nicht wie ich das als Langschläfer gebacken bekommen soll


Ich weiß aber ich hielt es als meine brüderliche Pflicht dich mit Allgemeinplätzen an deine Pflicht dem Ükel gegenüber zu erinnern und zu supporten 
Wenn ich es bei unserer Hochzeot geschafft hatte nach zwei Flaschen Parlament und zwei Stunden Schlaf aufzustehen  dann schaffst du das auch


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> deine Pflicht dem Ükel gegenüber


Aber, aber, liebe Freunde, diese Pflicht gibt es doch hoffentlich nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf

Natürlich nicht aber das muss er ja nicht wissen, pssssssst...!


----------



## Xianeli

Hmm du verträgst so wenig @Kochtopf ? Ich mach mit meinem kleinen Bruder die 3 Liter Smiroff in 1,5 Std weg 

Also bei meiner Hochzeit war es das doppelte ( Asche auf mein Haupt ) habe zwar deutlich mehr geschlafen aber es ging mir echt blendend am nächsten Tag. ( Parliament gab es für 9.99 + 2 Gläschen im Angebot) und es wurden 65 Flaschen getrunken 

Wenn ich eins von den Russen gelernt habe dann ist es eins:

Entscheidend ist nicht die Menge... sondern das essen... wenn du da falsch ran gehst dann geht es dir so dreckig wie nie zuvor in deinem Leben


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe geheiratet nicht sinnlos gesoffen (und anfangs gemischt, naja) und Smirnoff fülle ich nicht mal in meine Scheibenwaschanlage   Parliament war damals auch im Angebot aber ich habe keinerlei Überblick wie viel getrunken wurde, ich weiß nur dass unsere Kommission unter den Erwartungen blieb.


----------



## geomas

Von den ganzen harten Getränken bin ich seit ner Ewigkeit weg. War auch nie so richtig drin, zum Glück.
Irgendwann will ich mal in stilvoller Atmosphäre (also keine Familienfeier) Obstbrände antesten. Hab ich nie probiert.


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> weiß grade trotzdem nicht wie ich das als Langschläfer gebacken bekommen soll


Keine Ausflüchte, Köder vorbereiten, Ruten montieren, Geraffel zusammenpacken, jetzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Keine Ausflüchte, Köder vrbereiten, Ruten montiern, geraffel zusammenpacken, jetzt.


Das meinte ich im übrigen mit Pflicht - ich überlege vor der Abrissaktion nochmal DEN Fischen auf den Zahn zu fühlen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das meinte ich im übrigen mit Pflicht - ich überlege vor der Abrissaktion nochmal DEN Fischen auf den Zahn zu fühlen



Also los Mädels, genug gesoffen, morgen geht's auf FRIEDFISCH! go, go, go!


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen die Herren!
Alle schon wach und bereit zum Angeln? Trinke noch meinen Kaffee und werde dann gemächlich den 2. Versuch starten.
Euch allen ne schöne Zeit am Wasser und Petri!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Mit so nem Ding kann ich meine Aufmerksamkeit auch mal ungestraft der Natur widmen.



Da hast Du Recht! Geht mir ebenso. Das ist es was mich am Fischen mit Pose, beim Trotten oder  der Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze ein wenig stört. Wenn "stört" auch ein wenig übertrieben klingt. Mir fehlt da etwas die Teilhabe an der Natur.
Auch wenn ich gesteinigt werde, gerade dies ist ein großer Reiz für mich am Spinnfischen. Sehr leichtes Gepäck, kleine leichte Rute, Miniköder...Du wirfst aus und fühlst jede Bewegung deines Köders, jedes Blättlein welches den Köder auch nur sanft streift, fast schon meditativ, Dein Blick jedoch ruht auf sämtlichen Gegebenheiten der Natur, in Verbindung mit Wanderschaft durch eben diese zwecks Strecke machen. Unter einem schönen Baum wird Pause gemacht, da dieser Dich zu einer Tasse Tee verführt...
Egal, jetzt muß ich los, heute mit Pose, freu mich.


----------



## Xianeli

Keine Ahnung warum a er Hochprozentiges konnte ich schon immer sehr gut vertragen. Dafür liege ich aber nach ein paar Bier in der Ecke 

So gleich geht's ans Wasser


----------



## feederbrassen

Moin moin. 
Wünsche allen die heute am Wasser sind tight lines, schöne und erlebnisreiche Stunden am Wasser. 
Petri heil


----------



## sprogoe

Leute,
laßt die Fische in Ruhe, rettet lieber die Bienen.


----------



## Andal

sprogoe schrieb:


> Leute,
> laßt die Fische in Ruhe, rettet lieber die Bienen.


Die werden sich aber jetzt, mitten im Februar, freuen, wenn du ihnen auf den Pelz rückst.


----------



## sprogoe

Seit 3 Tagen rücken sie mir schon auf den Pelz und umschwirren die Büsche an meiner Terrasse.


----------



## Kochtopf

Machst du gerade dein Angellatinum?


----------



## Xianeli

Und wieder Pech gehabt 

Vorgestern angerufen und nachgefragt ob Karten zur Zeit ausgegeben werden und eine positive Antwort bekommen. Heute los gefahren um gesagt zu bekommen das bis März keine verkauft werden 

Da alle Gewässer hier Eisfrei sind, aber bis März oder April gesperrt, dachte ich mir das ich 30 Minuten weiter es an einem anderen Gewässer versuchen kann das ganzjährig beangelt werden darf... natürlich ne Eisdecke drauf 

Fazit: ich lasse es einfach bis März bleiben


----------



## Andal

Ich habe mit den Bienen das gleiche Verhältnis, wie mit den Aalen - schon seit vielen Jahren. Wir tun uns gegenseitig kein Leid. Sollten wir uns trotzdem treffen so lösen wir das mit gegenseitigem Unschaden für alle.


----------



## Matrix85

Xianeli schrieb:


> Und wieder Pech gehabt
> 
> Vorgestern angerufen und nachgefragt ob Karten zur Zeit ausgegeben werden und eine positive Antwort bekommen. Heute los gefahren um gesagt zu bekommen das bis März keine verkauft werden
> 
> Da alle Gewässer hier Eisfrei sind, aber bis März oder April gesperrt, dachte ich mir das ich 30 Minuten weiter es an einem anderen Gewässer versuchen kann das ganzjährig beangelt werden darf... natürlich ne Eisdecke drauf
> 
> Fazit: ich lasse es einfach bis März bleiben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320245
> Anhang anzeigen 320246



Das sind aber schöne Gewässer. Die zwei Wochen sind noch auszuhalten


----------



## rustaweli

Das ist ja mal echt sch..., Xianeli!
Hoffe Du staubst dafür ab März umso mehr ab!

Bei mir lief heute absolut nichts, auch keine Bewegung auf dem Wasser und gefroren habe ich wie Ochs.
Hab mit meiner Frau nun aber umdisponiert. Gehe mit den Kids jetzt einkaufen, dann wieder heim. Meine Frau geht dann mit den Kindern bißl raus und ich fahre wieder ans Wasser. 
Dafür fällt dann morgen das frühliche Fischen aus und wir gehen alle in den Zoo, nochmal die Jahreskarte nutzen.
Wünscht mir Petri - ich wünsche es Euch auch!


----------



## Andal

Bei uns ist es morgens noch kühl, das Wasser saukalt und relativ flach. Es ist Wochenende und der Stern knallt aufs Wasser. Da schlafe ich lieber aus, mach mir ein schönes Frühstück und lasse den Petrus und die seinen in Ruhe. Das wird schon noch und es wird unter der Woche werden. Friedlich und in aller Ruhe.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es morgens noch kühl, das Wasser saukalt und relativ flach. Es ist Wochenende und der Stern knallt aufs Wasser. Da schlafe ich lieber aus, mach mir ein schönes Frühstück und lasse den Petrus und die seinen in Ruhe. Das wird schon noch und es wird unter der Woche werden. Friedlich und in aller Ruhe.



Unter der Woche gilt bei mir/uns leider der alltägliche Wahnsinn. Beide schaffen voll, Kindergarten+Schule, Hobbys der Kids....


----------



## Andal

Irgendwo muss mein EU-Rentnerdasein ja einen Vorteil haben.


----------



## Xianeli

Eines der vielen Maare hier 
Schön ja, einfach nein


----------



## Xianeli

Habe auch umdisponiert und werde mit meiner Frau jetzt erstmal Frühstücken und später geht es mit dem Sohnemann ins Kino Chaos im Netz gucken


----------



## Andal

An den Eifelmaaren war ich bisher noch nie. Irgendwie waren mit diese kreisrunden "Löcher" immer irgendwie suspekt, zu weit weg und am Ende ging ich dann lieber an den Rhein.


----------



## daci7

Ich hab gestern noch einen richtig schicken Platz ausmachen können. Das Wasser ist kaffeebraun und daher hab ich die Hoffnung, das sich das die Tage noch ein wenig aufwärmt. Dazu ist in dem altarm ein klitzekleines bisschen Strömung auf diese Kante. Dort haben sich die Bäume übrigens den altarm zurück erobert. 




 Und dazu ist kann ich gemütlich eine flachwasserzone sowie tiefere stellen erreichen von dort. 




Dann kann ich Dienstag Mittag mal vorsichtig auf Friedfische probieren. Natürlich vollkommen ohne Erwartungen


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> An den Eifelmaaren war ich bisher noch nie. Irgendwie waren mit diese kreisrunden "Löcher" immer irgendwie suspekt, zu weit weg und am Ende ging ich dann lieber an den Rhein.



Ja ist ja doch ein kleines Stückchen von dir entfernt. Mich stört nur eine Sache an den Maaren  Die Wanderwege liegen direkt am Wasser und es sind immer viele unterwegs... dementsprechend oft wird man genervt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja ist ja doch ein kleines Stückchen von dir entfernt. Mich stört nur eine Sache an den Maaren  Die Wanderwege liegen direkt am Wasser und es sind immer viele unterwegs... dementsprechend oft wird man genervt



Ja das ist echt nervig.
Hatte ich die letzten beiden Tage ebenfallls.
Kaum scheint die Sonne gehen alle spazieren - was mir im Prinzip egal ist - aber warum gerade am Wasser?
Das kann man doch auch in Wald und Feld erledigen.


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> Mich stört nur eine Sache an den Maaren  Die Wanderwege liegen direkt am Wasser und es sind immer viele unterwegs... dementsprechend oft wird man genervt


Dann werden die Maare und ich wohl nie Freunde werden. So wie der Laacher See ... da gehts mir einfach zu sehr zu.


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Dann werden die Maare und ich wohl nie Freunde werden. So wie der Laacher See ... da gehts mir einfach zu sehr zu.



Am Laacher See war ich früher oft unterwegs. Mein Stiefvater hat dort auch noch einen Stahlkahn liegen. Dort hat man eigentlich immer seine Ruhe denn angeln ist nurnoch ( ich kenne es nicht anders ) vom Boot aus gestattet


----------



## Xianeli

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele @Professor Tinca 
Wahnsinn was sich die Leute dann am Wasser tümmeln


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele @Professor Tinca
> Wahnsinn was sich die Leute dann am Wasser tümmeln


Das sei ihnen alle auch vergönnt. Da genieße ich den Luxus, mich antizyklisch zu bewegen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das sei ihnen alle auch vergönnt. Da genieße ich den Luxus, mich antizyklisch zu bewegen.


Aber hopfentlich rhythmisch


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber hopfentlich rhythmisch


Normalerweise Mo. - Fr. für wenigstens 2 Stunden. Wenn es MIR warm genug ist.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht! Geht mir ebenso. Das ist es was mich am Fischen mit Pose, beim Trotten oder  der Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze ein wenig stört. Wenn "stört" auch ein wenig übertrieben klingt. Mir fehlt da etwas die Teilhabe an der Natur.
> Auch wenn ich gesteinigt werde, gerade dies ist ein großer Reiz für mich am Spinnfischen. Sehr leichtes Gepäck, kleine leichte Rute, Miniköder...Du wirfst aus und fühlst jede Bewegung deines Köders, jedes Blättlein welches den Köder auch nur sanft streift, fast schon meditativ, Dein Blick jedoch ruht auf sämtlichen Gegebenheiten der Natur, in Verbindung mit Wanderschaft durch eben diese zwecks Strecke machen. Unter einem schönen Baum wird Pause gemacht, da dieser Dich zu einer Tasse Tee verführt...
> Egal, jetzt muß ich los, heute mit Pose, freu mich.



Dein Spinnfischen ist mein Pickern ;-)
Ich gehe ja öfters mal zum Fluß nebenan, und im Gegensatz zum Ansitzangeln hab ich da wirklich nur leichtes Besteck dabei. Und der Piepser bleibt zu Hause.


----------



## feederbrassen

sprogoe schrieb:


> Leute,
> laßt die Fische in Ruhe, rettet lieber die Bienen.


Dann guck mal in meinen Garten. 
Zu 90%einheimische Gewächse, Totholzhaufen, Insektenhotels,usw .
Seit 7Jahren frei von Pestiziden, Herbiziden und Fungiziden. 
Und das Beste ist das funktioniert besser als alles andere. 
Hier reguliert das Mutter Natur selbst .
Sieht auch noch gut aus und ist schonmal mein persönlicher Beitrag den ich Zuhause schon tun kann


----------



## Kochtopf

Eh ein völlig bizarrer post


----------



## Matrix85

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja ist ja doch ein kleines Stückchen von dir entfernt. Mich stört nur eine Sache an den Maaren  Die Wanderwege liegen direkt am Wasser und es sind immer viele unterwegs... dementsprechend oft wird man genervt



Ich hab mich schon daran gewöhnt. Hab nur Angst das ich mal jemanden beim auswerfen ein Piercing verpasse. 
Ich hab die Kopfhörer vom iPhone im Ohr und mach dann immer so als ob ich nichts höre wenn fragen kommen


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich kann @rustaweli s Aussage nachvollziehen aber habe genau das Empfinden beim zünftigen Ansitz. Wenn was spannendes passiert meldet sich schon das Glöckchen..  beim Waderangeln, egal ob Pose oder Grund empfinde ich mich als Teil des Ganzen u d kann natur zwischen den Spots bzw driften genießen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Xianeli schrieb:


> Die Wanderwege liegen direkt am Wasser und es sind immer viele unterwegs... dementsprechend oft wird man genervt


@all
Um eure negative Einstellung zur Naturwandernden Wandersleuteschaft auch gerade am Wasser lang mal etwas aufzubessern:
Die tun dem Angler und den Fischen nicht wirklich weh, sondern leisten sogar einen hervorragenden Beitrag in der Abhärtung der Fische und deutlicher Abminderung des Scheuens, je mehr (des Wochends und hohen Feiertags) unterwegs, desto besser. Außerdem sorgen sie letztlich als Zielobjekte für die Unterhaltung der Wanderwege und bequemen Zugänge.

Ich angele viel in Gebieten, da geht der Primärwanderweg einmal direkt über den Teichstaudamm. Man kann zudem bei einiger Hitze auch von Badenden von einzelnen bis Heerscharen beglückt werden ...
und manchmal hat man nette Schwätzchen - beim mehr beobachten als angeln.

Und manchmal sieht man in dem Getümmel Fischaktionen und Fische, die man nicht für möglich halten würde, die dicksten Karpfen schwimmen im Großschwarm gemütlich an der Oberfläche kaum 2m von den Schwimmern entfernt. So weiß ich wenigstens was dort drin ist. Oder die vornehmloch Silber-Cypriniden , eben richtige Schwarmfische die sich in Schwärmen so richtig wohl fühlen, von abbröselnden Brotflocken, Chips etc. angelockt und schwimmen den im Wasser stehenden Menschenmassen um die Füße, da sind auch Fische über 30 bei. Einfacher fangen ginge nie ... 

Aber das gute ist: die gehen auch wieder, dann wird es auch vernünftig ruhig. Zudem wird es speziell dort im Bergland und einiger Höhe auch morgens spät warm, fast immer Nebel, und abends schnell schnatterkalt. Die bei Sonnenuntergang einsetzende geisterhafte Atmosphäre sorgt für definierte Massenflucht und dann endlich für Einsamkeit und Ungestörtheit. Das lässt einigen Raum morgens und abends.

Die Fische sind aber durch die Gewöhnung an die vielen Menschenaktivitäten nicht mehr so scheu, man kommt recht dicht ran, das mache ich mir zu nutze, und das kann man überall nutzen.

Wie Andal schreibt:


Andal schrieb:


> Das sei ihnen alle auch vergönnt. Da genieße ich den Luxus, mich antizyklisch zu bewegen.



Manchmal reicht eben schon ein wenig antizyklisch.
Und dann muss man antizyklisch auch selber möglich machen, anstreben, organisieren, das geht nämlich ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Ne der hat so seine Bedeutung...



Das ist doch von der Mafia der Scheinezähler. Ich kannte so einen Gesellen. Die haben bei Schulden genau diesen Finger wie Schnur abgeknipst.


----------



## daci7

Ich hab über 11 Jahre Angeln in Stadtgewässern in Berlin hinter mir - mit ein paar wenigen negativen aber noch viel mehr positiven Erfahrungen. Und trotzdem war meine Erleichterung groß endlich wieder das Wasser für  mich alleine zu haben. Besonders negative Erlebnisse waren meist badende Rentner und Hundehalter ohne Erziehungshintergrund. Jetzt nur noch Gustav Gans, Donald Duck und das hässliche Entlein


----------



## rustaweli

Wieder draußen - heute "Klappe die Zweite"


----------



## rustaweli




----------



## geomas

^ bitte entschuldige meine Ignoranz - ist das der Neckar?


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> ^ bitte entschuldige meine Ignoranz - ist das der Neckar?



Ja, bin am Neckar


----------



## geomas

^ na dann ein herzliches Petri. Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> ^ na dann ein herzliches Petri. Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.



Petri Dank geomas!
Bis jetzt geht hier bei mir leider rein garnichts, trotz bestem Wetter und relativ flacher Stelle.
Aber ich hab meinen Seelenfrieden, und wie sagt man in der Heimat meiner Frau so schön - Tage der Jagd werden von Gott nicht gezählt!
Schauen wir mal, bißl Zeit bleibt mir noch.
Werde berichten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich kann einfach keine Döbel bei gutem Wetter fangen. Brot, tulip und fucking Brathähnchen scheitern


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach keine Döbel bei gutem Wetter fangen. Brot, tulip und fucking Brathähnchen scheitern



Dran bleiben mein wertes kochendes Töpfchen, dranbleiben!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach keine Döbel bei gutem Wetter fangen. Brot, tulip und fucking Brathähnchen scheitern


Geht auch bei bedektem Wetter deutlich besser. Da sind sie nicht gar so zickig.


----------



## Tricast

Sind auch gerade wieder in unserem bescheidenen Heim angekommen. Das beste an dem Angeltag war das Wetter und das der Kescher trocken blieb. Entgegen meiner Gewohnheit habe ich heute auch mal mit zwei Ruten geangelt, das war aber nicht mein Fall. Das geht vielleicht mit dem Einsatz von ( Wobei, lieber Bruder Geomas, sehe ich da einen _winzigen Hauch _von Silizium und LED auf dem vorderen Bankstick? Ein Zitat von unserem hoch verehrten Herrn Minimax ) Silizium und LED. Jedenfalls haben wir beide geschneidert, aber es war trotzdem einfach nur schön am Wasser in der Sonne zu sitzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach keine Döbel bei gutem Wetter fangen. Brot, tulip und fucking Brathähnchen scheitern





Andal schrieb:


> Geht auch bei bedektem Wetter deutlich besser. Da sind sie nicht gar so zickig.



Das ist schon so eine richtige Geschichte und sichtiger Themenbereich für sich.
Die ich aber hier gar nicht breittreten will , das ist was für einen gemeinsamen Event am Wasser! 

so denn die Sterne in 2019 günstig werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

War gerade mal am See um mal einen Überblick zu bekommen, welchen Platz und was ich Morgen so anstellen will .
Da schon die ersten ne Nacht durchziehen, carphunter ,werde ich wohl ne Pol und eine Lightfeeder mitnehmen .
Aber jetzt mach ich erstmal den Grill an, gönne mir ein Bierchen und danach verschwinde ich in den Keller. 
Zeug packen und Futter anmachen. 
Letzteres braucht Zeit .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin auch wieder zurück vom Wasser.
Hab heute eine andere Stelle ausprobiert bei kaltem Wind und Sonnenschein.
Der Wind ist den Fischen anscheinend auf den Magen geschlagen.
Es gab nur einen (42er) Döbel und einen mittleren Pötz.

Heute war es wieder wie im Februar üblich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Geht auch bei bedektem Wetter deutlich besser. Da sind sie nicht gar so zickig.


Schon klar, ich hatte mir auch Gedanken gemacht
Ausgangssituation:
- fallende Pegel
- klareres Wasser
- Sonne
- mehr Betrieb am Wasser

Ich denke die Fische sind dann eher in ihren einständen und kommen erst zur Dämmerung raus auf Patrouille, aus diesem Grunde habe ich mich für die stärker bewachsene Seite der Fulda entschieden und ging diese stromaufwärts und drang dabei in Regionen vor die noch nie ein Topf zuvor befischt hat.

Angefangen bei der Brücke, an der ich noch nie Fischkontakt hatte (schön wenn man sich auf gewisse dinge verlassen kann) bis hin zum Ende der Strecke an einem Wasserhäuschen ca. 600m stromaufwärts.






Rückwirkend kann ich folgende Fehler meinerseits einkreisen:
- dunkle Klamotten (scheuch)
- schwarze Schnur
- silberner Haken
- glänzende glitziperlen in der Montage
- kein Liquidized Bread dabei
- keine Pose im Büggel um ggf. Auf trotting zu wechseln

Das schöne an bewährten Methoden ist, dass zwei Schneidertage sie nicht in Frage stellen,  besonders der vorletzte Punkt meiner Negativliste machte sich bemerkbar - als ich aus der letzten Scheibe vorbereiteten Brotes (wenn die Plastiktüte restfeuchte vom ausspülen hat braucht man btw keine mikrowelle, dann reicht walzen und das brot in die tüte packen und draufsitzen aus) in blanker Not mashed Bread durch den Kescher gestrichen habe gab es einen zupfer am Köder, den ich leider versemmelt habe

Sonst wurden Brotflocken und Tulipbrocken ignoriert, ebenso die Reste meines Mittagessens (das gegarte Blut von gebratenem Hühnchen, Fleisch, ein fetzen Haut - Nix hat geholfen)

Montage war wieder das bewährte Pickerrig vom Sonntag.







Naja also weiter mit Experimenten, ich habe den rest Tulip bis auf drei Köderbrocken (die sich ggf. Teilen lassen) kleingeschnitten und in Maggi getränkt, den würfeln zum anfüttern habe ich noch rübenkraut zugegeben in der Hoffnung dann gut haltende Kugeln formen zu können die erst am gewässergrund aufplatzen. Aber jetzt erstmal in die Kryokammer

Na ja. Eigentlich dumm als bisher führender auf Döbel zu gehen aber ich kan  halt sonst nur aal


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Na ja. Eigentlich dumm als bisher führender auf Döbel zu gehen



Momentan ist auf Döbel ja zu dieser Jahreszeit wenigstens einigermaßen Verlass, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Fischies.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Man kann die aber auch zu angenehmeren Zeiten jagen u. fangen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja sicher aber was dann jetzt?


----------



## feederbrassen

Bin mal gespannt auf Morgen .
Wenn ich zum Wasser komme packen die Carphuters hofffentlich ein.
Gucken was die so ,,erzählen"was und ob denn was ging.

Interessant fand ich allerdings die Unterwasserkamera die sie an einem Spot installiert hatten.
Live Bilder vom Biss.
Der von einem gewählte Platz war auf alle Fälle heiß,die Kammera zeigte ein frisches etwa 1qm grßes Frasloch.
Generell ist dieser Spot dafür bekannt das es da knallt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> die Kamera zeigte ein frisches *etwa 1qm* großes Frassloch.


Dann mal Good Luck und Obacht  mit den Brontosaurus-Carps !
Und nicht beim Drill ins Wasser fallen ...


----------



## Andal

Bürgy meint: Lochfrass tut so weh!


----------



## phirania

So dann werde ich mich auch mal in die 
Schneidergruppe einreihen...
Gerade vom See heimgekommen.
Schönes Wetter war es  wohl,aber die Fische wollten nicht.
Ach wäre ich doch zum Fluß gefahren wie es mein Plan war.
Aber das werde Ich auch noch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gibt es einen speziellen Grund warum du die rute hochgestellt hast oder idt es nur eine Marotte @phirania?


----------



## phirania

So kann ich für mich die Bisse ( wenn sie denn mal kommen ) erkennen.


----------



## Andal

Ich richte auch am See meine Rutenspitzen auf einen fixen Punkt aus. Da ist es mir dann gleich, ob hoch, oder flach. Hauptsache der Hintergrund wird nicht vom Wind bewegt. Ginge sicher auch mit einem Target Board, aber das nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr mit.


----------



## rustaweli

Der Herr Professor schreibt mal einfach so etwas von "nur" einen der herrlichsten Gesellen, dem Dickkopf, natürlich "nur" einen 42er...
Glückwunsch Professor!

Ich habe ganz klassisch geschneidert. Es ging am Neckar absolut nichts, kein Zupfen, keine zu verzeichnenden Aktivitäten im Wasser, einfach nichts!
Typisch für mich war wieder das Entgleiten ins "Schwarze Anglerloch". Geplant war die Tage die Jagd auf Dickköpfe. Völlig alles der Hand gebend und entgleitend, mit Zwischenbesuch beim Händler, bin ich irgendwo im Nirvana wieder verdutzt aufgewacht, mit Pose und Mais sowie Maden auf alles und nichts  Würdigend der sich immer wiederholenden Aussagen meines Onkels und Anglermentors von Balgtagen an - "Du bist und bleibst ein Kochtopfangler". 
Trotz allem hat ich von gestern an eine wundervolle, erfüllende Zeit am Wasser, trotz/mit Pose und einem neuem Spielzeug in Form einer Drennan Katsche( manch entfernt Deutsch-Verwandte nennen dies auch Futterschleuder usw).
Ich hoffte halt auf eine Vermenschlichung meiner geliebten Fischfreunde, auf das diese ebenso wie Unsereins sich den sonnigen Frühlingsgefühlen hingeben würden. Was dem wohl nicht so war.
Egal, der Anfang ist gemacht, es war schön und es wird noch besser werden!
Schönes WE Euch allen noch sowie ein dickes Petri für Euch meinerseits für das anlaufende Jahr! 
Petrus sei uns hold - von Fängen, Freude und Gesundheit her!


----------



## geomas

Petri Prof. Tinca! 

Allen, die schneiderten, nun ja, Beileid trifft es nicht. Ihr habt die Sonne dem Vernehmen nach ja genießen können. 
Und ein schöner Vor-Frühlingstag am Wasser ist auch ohne Fisch allemal besser als der sehnsuchtsvolle Blick aus der Bude an einem Spätherbsttag mit Dauerregen.

Ich werde (mit etwas Glück in Sachen Termine) am Montag noch mal die Schilfkante heimsuchen.


----------



## Andal

Immerhin habe ich heute erfolgreich eine Rutenspitze weiss lackiert. Relevante Vorbereitungshandlungen zählen ja auch zu den Erfolgen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Allen, die schneiderten, nun ja, Beileid trifft es nicht. Ihr habt die Sonne dem Vernehmen nach ja genießen können.


Ich habe auch geschneidert - sogar auf Ansage!
Nämlich auf der Terrasse in der intensiven Sonne, feines Sönnchen wars!
Beim und fürs Tackle-Sichten war das richtig nett!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Herr Professor schreibt mal einfach so etwas von "nur" einen der herrlichsten Gesellen, dem Dickkopf, natürlich "nur" einen 42er...
> Glückwunsch Professor!





geomas schrieb:


> Petri Prof. Tinca!



Danke Freunde!

Bilder hab ich noch von heute....

Stelle und Döbel. Den Plötz hab ich nicht extra fotografiert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Professor hat den döbelmeter aber im rasendenükelstyle vollgemacht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. Auf die Jungs ist Verlass auch wenn das Wetter mal nicht so dolle ist.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann mal Good Luck und Obacht  mit den Brontosaurus-Carps !
> Und nicht beim Drill ins Wasser fallen ...


In dem See werden  die nicht schwerer als 20 -22 kg .
Dennoch eine imposante Größe und ohne diesen überfütterten Hängebauch , die dann zwar schwer sind aber keine Augenweide mehr .

Futter für Morgen ist jetzt soweit fertig.Nur Morgen früh nochmal Endkontrolle ob es nicht zu trocken ist.
Dann  kommt noch ne Ladung Caster dazu und  bin  guter Dinge das ich Morgen den ersten Fisch in 2019 fange.
Ansonsten ist soweit alles fertig gepackt ,muss halt noch alles vor dem schlafen gehen aus dem kelller nach oben holen.
Will ja keinen hier aus dem Schlaf reissen,denn der Rest hier liegt gerne lange in den federn.


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> In dem See werden  die nicht schwerer als 20 -22 kg .
> Dennoch eine imposante Größe und ohne diesen überfütterten Hängebauch , die dann zwar schwer sind aber keine Augenweide mehr .
> 
> Futter für Morgen ist jetzt soweit fertig.Nur Morgen früh nochmal Endkontrolle ob es nicht zu trocken ist.
> Dann  kommt noch ne Ladung Caster dazu und  bin  guter Dinge das ich Morgen den ersten Fisch in 2019 fange.
> Ansonsten ist soweit alles fertig gepackt ,muss halt noch alles vor dem schlafen gehen aus dem kelller nach oben holen.
> Will ja keinen hier aus dem Schlaf reissen,denn der Rest hier liegt gerne lange in den federn.


Von mir schon mal viel Spaß und gute Fische morgen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Danke dir ,wenn die Fische mitspielen kommt der Spass auch nicht zu kurz.
Falls ich abschneider,dann hatte ich Ruhe ,frische Luft und viel Sonnenschein.
Hat auch was.
Ist ja erst Februar.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Auf die Jungs ist Verlass auch wenn das Wetter mal nicht so dolle ist.



Hhmm... Jetzt ist Selbstreflektion bei mir angesagt. Nein.. Es liegt am Glück...am Gewässer(bei uns geht eh nix), am ...ähmm.. ach laß mir doch mei Ruh


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Danke dir ,wenn die Fische mitspielen kommt der Spass auch nicht zu kurz.
> Falls ich abschneider,dann hatte ich Ruhe ,frische Luft und viel Sonnenschein.
> Hat auch was.
> Ist ja erst Februar.


Unsere Jungs in Südafrika hatten ja auch keinen guten Tag


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Unsere Jungs in Südafrika hatten ja auch keinen guten Tag



Ein bisschen Glück gehört dazu,egal wie gut du bist.
Wenn du keine oder nur wenige Fische in deiner Umgebung hast machst du nichts dran.
Aber ich verfolge solche Events auch nicht mehr.


----------



## rustaweli

Irgendetwas läuft hier daheim absolut schief. Frau wirkte tagsüber verständnissvoll, mittlerweile drehte sich das Blatt,.. Frau genervt und vorwurfsvoll... Hhmm, schiebe es mal ganz egoistisch auf das nicht vorhandene Fischessen. Muß also öfter Fischen um den Tisch zu decken


----------



## feederbrassen

rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendetwas läuft hier daheim absolut schief. Frau wirkte tagsüber verständnissvoll, mittlerweile drehte sich das Blatt,.. Frau genervt und vorwurfsvoll... Hhmm, schiebe es mal ganz egoistisch auf das nicht vorhandene Fischessen. Muß also öfter Fischen um den Tisch zu decken


Aufgehender Mond vielleicht????


----------



## Tricast

So sah das heute bei uns am Wasser aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tricast nicht im Bild sind eure Sherpas und der Unimog mit Anhänger?


----------



## geomas

^^ oh Heinz, ich wußte nicht, daß Du auch mit einer Pin der Fischwaid fröhnst. Oder ist es die Rute der Gattin?
Auf jeden Fall konntet Ihr was für Euren Teint tun - ich krieg die Sonne immer nur von hinten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Geo hat das Auge. Die Pin wirkt auf dem Bild ganz schön mächtig


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tricast nicht im Bild sind eure Sherpas und der Unimog mit Anhänger?


Wenn Du wüßtest dass Du garnicht so falsch liegst! 



geomas schrieb:


> ^^ oh Heinz, ich wußte nicht, daß Du auch mit einer Pin der Fischwaid fröhnst. Oder ist es die Rute der Gattin?



Nein Geomas, das ist schon meine. Susanne gibt sich mit solchen Schnickschnack nicht ab. 

Einen schönen Sonntag morgen und endlich Fisch für die Schneiderlehrlinge.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Jungens!
Gleich werde ich mal an den Rhein fahren und nach den Barben schauen.
Null Vorbereitung, als Köder bloß Käse, aber ich bin frohen Mutes...
Für den Notfall nehme ich noch ne Spinne mit..


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
boah, man verliert ja vollkommen den Überblick wer alles draussen war und was wie geangelt hat. Vielen Dank für die Bilder und Berichte, hier summts ja wie in einem _Bienen_stock. Ich wünsch allen Fängern
ein fettes Petri und ich wette, auch das Schneidern war an so einem schönen Tag auch nur halb so schlimm- man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass das Wasser selbst immer
noch ziemlich kalt ist auch, wenn drumherum alles anfängt zu erwachen. Jedenfalls hatte ich gestern auch einen wunderbaren Angeltag, im Grunde sogar zwei:
Beim Ersten blieb ich Schneider, beim zweiten hab ich endlich mal wieder schön gefangen, vom Trendfisch Döbel aber keine Spur. Das kam so:
Ich war so ab mittag mit dem Angelkumpel verabredet, allerdings war ich so aufgeregt und voller Vorfreude das ich schon in aller Herrgottsfrühe - nachmittags entspannter Ansitz, und morgens den Oberlauf des kleinen Flusses erkunden. Entsprechend auch zwei ganz unterschiedliche Ausrüstungen ins Auto gewuchtet. Ging schon gut los: Der neue Korum Stuhl, EDIT: _funktioniert tadellos, es gab nur Problem weil ich offenbar nur sehr wenig klug bin, sorry an die sehr gute Firma K._ Egal, also bin ich in die wunderschöne Morgendämmerung hinein mit voller
Radiomucke losgebraust, erstmal schön in die Radarfalle rein (lauthals Prince "Kiss" mitsingend, wird nen prima Foto). Danach war ich ruhiger und konnte
mit kühlem Kopf meine nächsten Schritte planen. Klever, was?

Ich bin zielmich weit flussaufwärts meiner Üblichen Angelstellen gefahren: Eine herrliche Feld- und Wiesenlandschaft, durch die der kleine Fluss schmal mäandriert,
dort wurden verschiedene Renaturierungsmassnahmen, Gehölz, Kiesbänke, durchgeführt. Und so knirschte ich durch Strauch und Ried den Fluss entlang und habe an
verschiedenen Stellen die nun fast fertige neue Rute -die glaube ich, ganz gut gelungen ist- getestet, mal mit leichtem Ledger, mal mit Balsachubber, mit Tulip
oder Made, immer mal ein paar lose Kostproben dazu. Ein herrlicher Morgen in der erwachenden, anfangs noch weiss überhauchten Natur, komplett mit Zwitschervögeln,
Disneyrehen und honkenden Kranichschwärmen, das ganze Programm.
Zum Glück wurde ich beim Genuss dieses herrlichen Schauspiels nicht durch einen einzigen Biss oder sonstige Fischaktivitäten abgelenkt.
Das Flüsschen war im Gegensatz zu den Ufern nämlich noch in vollem Wintermodus, hoch und voll und sehr schnell und sichtbar
eiskalt. Schade, und ich fürchte dieser Abschnitt wird, wenn die Pflanzen erstmal wieder wachsen fast unmöglich zu beangeln sein. Immerhin konnte ich so ziemlich
viel erkunden, und schön wars obendrein. Irgendwann wars mittag und so beendete ich die Pirscherei als gutgelaunter Schneider und fuhr zu dem breiten Abschnitt
("Pferdchenwiese" nennen wir die Stelle) zum Treff mit dem Kumpel. Dort geriet ich direkt in eine Uferbeschnittaktion des örtlichen Angelvereins- an ANgeln
war nicht zu denken, die Jungs waren mit Kettensägen und allem unterwegs. Wir haben dann noch nett geplauscht, und ich hab mich artig bedankt das sie
die Ufer so schön halten, und irgendwann kam der Kumpel.

Wegen der Aufräumaktion und dem am Vormittag festgestellten Winterschlaf des Flüsschens sind wir dann an einen nahegelegenen Werfthafen eines Kanals mit ruhigem Wasser, so an die dreieinhalb Meter tief gefahren, und haben ohne viel Hoffnung ein Basislager
aufgebaut. Eigentlich ein schöner Platz, aber auch eine beliebte Hundeauslaufstrecke, weshalb wir den Hafen auf den Namen "Port St. Turd" getauft haben.
Ich hab auf eine leichte Feeder gesetzt, der Kumpel auf eine Bolomontage- während ich noch fluchend unsere Stelle mit einem Stock golfschlägermässig gereinigt
habe, hat der Kumpel schonmal ne vielversprechende Kante vor unseren Füssen ausgelotet: Da platzierte ich mein Körbchen und legte erstmal mit der hier gelernten
Peilmethode einen schönen Futterplatz irgendeiner (ja, ichweisichweis) Fertigmischung an, der Kumpel fütterte sparsam und imprssionistisch: Beide waren
wir davon überzeugt, das der andere hirnverbrannten Blödsinn veranstaltet und die Fische verscheucht. Hakenköder war bei beiden Maden. Mittlerweile wars halb zwei.

Die Diskussion wurde durch einen schönen, langsamen Ausschlag der Feederspitze beendet, und erstaunlicherweise hing nicht eine winterliche Entschneiderungsplötze
am Haken, sondern eine für meine Begriffe proppere und ziemlich widerspenstige Mittvierzieger Brasse am Haken: Das war eine schöne Überraschung! Bald darauf
eine nette Plötze, und Kumpel legte mit einer ebenfalls netten Plötze nach, aber der Pose war kein Glück beschieden. Irgendwann wechselte er dann auch auf
Feeder, kam aber nicht so richtig ins Fangen- an der Futtermischung (er hatte eine andere irgendeine Fertigmischung) lags aber nicht, wir haben später getauscht:
Er hat nämlich mal hier und mal dahin geworfen, und vor allem nicht kontinuierlich nachgelegt- läßliche Sünde, denn da stand den Sonnenschein geniessen im
Vordergrund. Und ich hab mich auch nicht vor Aktivität überschlagen, aber eben doch regelmäßig immer auf die selbe Stelle nachgelegt- Und so gings dann weiter mit
ein paar munteren Plötzen und noch zwei ebenso schönen Brassen (die natürlich jeweils ihre Fish-Abuse-kieloben-Show abgezogen haben, wenn hinter uns neugierige Spaziergänger mit sich entleerenden Hunden vorbeikamen). Sicher hätte ein guter fleissiger Feederangler gestern richtig gut fangen können, nur leider bin ich das (noch?) nicht, und zweitens wars bei dem herrlichen  Sonnenschein und der frühen Erkundungsaktion schon eine Leistung nicht dauernd einzunicken. Es reichte aber für kontinuierliche Bisse (hab auch ein paar verpennt/versemmelt) und ein recht zünftiges Anangeln. Etwas störend war der auffrischende Wind, und so kurz vor vier packten wir dann wegen unserer jeweiligen Abendtermine zusammen. Besonders schön wars, endlich mal wieder ganz entspannt zu sitzen und mit dem Kumpel zu schnattern.

Also, der direkte Vergleich hat die Vorteile des engbegrenzten, regelmäßig beschickten Futterplatzes sehr deutlich gezeigt, es zeigte sich aber auch, das
die beiden ziemlich unterschiedlichen Futtermischungen von den erstaunlicherweise schon recht munteren und hungrigen Fischen beide gerne genommen wurden. In die
Richtung will ich mal weiter ermitteln, da werden bestimmt bald noch schöne Stunden am Wasser drin sein- an den Fischen liegts nicht, die sind da! Heute allerdings muss ich mich häuslichen Pflichten widmen und mit Glück noch etwas an der SLB rumbasteln,
Herzliche Grüße und viel Erfolg für alle die es heut ans Wasser schaffen, ich drück Euch die Daumen,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aufgehender Mond vielleicht????



Der Fehler lag wohl im Detail. Nach einem fast kompletten Tag am Wasser, empfing mich daheim auch noch mein Schwiegerpapa mit zünftigem Getränk und der Abend endete in englischer Herrenclub Manier. Des war wohl dann doch zuviel des Guten. 
Aber heut ist Wiedergutmachung angesagt. Gleich geht es in den Zoo und das abendliche Kochen übernehme ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ganz toll Minimax!
Ein sehr amüsanter Bericht und Fisch gab es auch noch. 

Danke dafür!


----------



## Kochtopf

Freund Minimaxistopheles erweist sich einmal mehr als promethischer Lichtbringer und erleuchtet unsere Schneiderei mit seinem Bericht und seinen Fängen!
Wie immer sehr lesenswert, vielen Dank!


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank für den Zuspruch, liebe Freunde: Aber im Moment haben wir hier in unserer kleinen Karawanserei ja eine echte Hochblüte an tollen Berichten und vor allem stimmungsvollen Bildern  (@Kochtopf: Geile Taktische Infos zur Fulle, Deine Döbel werden mich nicht unvorbereitet sehen!), das es ne Freude ist hier zu lesen. Bin schon gespannt was heute an Depeschen hier reinflattert, und ich bin mir sicher, der Fantastic heckt irgendwas Episches aus...

Ich muss grade dringend Orga machen, meine Mancave liegt im Chaos (Renovieren mit dem Flammenwerfer?), hänge aber eher rum, nicht zuletzt wegen eines fast tödlichen Muskelkaters vom Freitag: Doppelwaschmaschinenschleppen vom Keller bis zum dritten Stock im Auftrag ihrer Majestät...aua, aua..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, der direkte Vergleich hat die Vorteile des engbegrenzten, regelmäßig beschickten Futterplatzes sehr deutlich gezeigt, es zeigte sich aber auch, das
> die beiden ziemlich unterschiedlichen Futtermischungen von den erstaunlicherweise schon recht munteren und hungrigen Fischen beide gerne genommen wurden. In die
> Richtung will ich mal weiter ermitteln


Solange du nicht in Konkurrenz wie bei Wettkämpfen in Orgelpfeifenmanier angelst (und dem Unterwassermenue ala Supercarte), ist das mit dem Futter auch gar nicht so entscheidend: Der hungrige Fisch ist wie alle Fresser erstmal voll dabei mit "Hauptsache Futter!" .




Minimax schrieb:


> hänge aber eher rum, nicht zuletzt wegen eines fast tödlichen Muskelkaters vom Freitag: Doppelwaschmaschinenschleppen vom Keller bis zum dritten Stock im Auftrag ihrer Majestät...aua, aua..


Das war's dann wohl mit dem Rutenhalten diesen Monat


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Minimax



Danke fürs teilen und deinem Bericht.
Mal schauen wo ich denn heute abschneidern werde.....


----------



## Hering 58

Du wirst heute Glück haben.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hallo zusammen ,bin gerade vom ersten Ansitz am See zurück. 
Gleich vorweg .
Ich habe total abgeschneidert. 
Mehr dazu gibt's nachher. 
Hab gerade den Grill angemacht und wenn ich mir das Steak mit Folienkartoffel einverleibt habe werde ich ausführlich darüber berichten


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



> In dem See werden die nicht schwerer als 20 -22 kg



Ich glaube, das mit den "Brontosaurus-Carps"  bezog sich auf das Fraßloch von einem Quadratmeter und dem vermeintlichen Rüsseldurchmesser des Verursachers.


----------



## feederbrassen

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, das mit den "Brontosaurus-Carps"  bezog sich auf das Fraßloch von einem Quadratmeter und dem vermeintlichen Rüsseldurchmesser des Verursachers.


Hahaha 
Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können aber so ganz hab ich das bei dem lieben Kollegen nicht raus in welche Richtung seine,,Fantasie "gerade abgeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich mußte das auch erstmal antesten und abwarten !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hwar heute das erste Mal am See dieses Jahr.
Und was soll ich sagen?
Nur ein Nanoplötz fand Gefallen an den Maden.
Bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur aber auch kein Wunder.

Die nächste Tage halte ich mich erstmal noch ans Flüsschen. Da sind die Fische mobiler.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, Prof!


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Nanoplötz*



Ein sehr gutes Wort. Du gestattest doch, das ich es ausborge? Ich hab so das Gefühl, als könnte ich es in der Zukunft noch oft gebrauchen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Soderle der Bauch ist voll und bevor ich gleich ne Couch brauche... ....
Zum eigentlichen meines ersten Ansitzes in 2019.
Die erste Ernüchterung direkt heute vor der Haustür.
Ui, es hätte wohl ordentlich Bodenfrost gegeben.
Die zweite erfolgte dann am Wasser selbst .
Der Wind kam jetzt nicht wie gestern aus Südwest sondern aus Südöstlich.
Auch die Stärke hatte zum Vortag als ich zum ausspähen da war ,ordentlich zugelegt.
Na dann halt mit dem Wind im Rücken.
Kurzes Gespräch mit den Carphuntern die eine Nacht am See verbracht hatten ließ mich aufhorchen .
Ein Fisch immerhin in etwa 6m Wassertiefe.
Also flux die Pol raus und eine Lightfeeder fertig gemacht.
Mit der 10 m Pol, verkürzt auf 8,50 m, kam ich immerhin an die erste Kante.
Mit der Feederrute ging es dann etwas weiter raus bis 25 m um an die knapp 8 m Wassertiefe zu kommen.
Ein 0,10er Vorfach mit nem 16 er Häkchen bestückt mit einer Caster und einer Made sollte den Erfolg an der Pol bringen.
Sparsam Füttern und los.
An die Feederrute montierte ich ein einfach funktionierende Seitenarm mit Durchlauf und einem 12 er Eisen an einem 0.14 er Vorfach.





Köder da 6 mm Softhooker Pellet und zwei Maden.
Mit der Pol dann erstmal 2 Stunden akribisch alles abgesucht .
Angefangen knapp über Grund auf Grund, verlängert auf 10 usw..
Nicht ein Zupfer. Flavor raus, vielleicht fehlt ja nur ein Anreiz und das ganze von vorne.
Nix zu machen.
An der Feederrute das selbe Trauerspiel.
Köderwechsel auf Made Caster, Flavor ,Fake Made in Rot zu den weißen usw.
Als da nach drei Stunden sich auch immer noch nichts rührte entschloss ich mich dazu einen flacher verlaufenden Platz zu befischen .
Die gleiche Prozedur wie vorher mit dem selben Ergebnis.
Nach rund 4 Stunden ließ der Wind dann spürbar nach und ich dann auch 
Nach gut fünf Stunden hatte ich dann auch genug.
Viel Aktion um den See was die Singvögel anging und null im Wasser.
Was nehme ich vom heutigen Tag mit ? Viel frische Luft und endlich mal wieder draußen gewesen zu sein am Wasser und das zwei Tage Sonnenschein keine Wunder bewirken.
Schließlich ist auch erst Februar und nicht April.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Professor


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was nehme ich vom heutigen Tag mit ? Viel frische Luft und endlich mal wieder draußen gewesen zu sein am Wasser und das zwei Tage Sonnenschein keine Wunder bewirken.
> Schließlich ist auch erst Februar und nicht April.



Absolut! Herzlichen Dank für den Bericht, die genaue Beschreibung der aufeinanderfolgenden Taktiken ist sehr interessant!


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut! Herzlichen Dank für den Bericht, die genaue Beschreibung der aufeinanderfolgenden Taktiken ist sehr interessant!


Ich versuche immer alles .Wenn ich das durch habe kann ich mich zurücklehnen und bin  beruhigt.

Denn dann war da höchst wahrscheinlich auch kein Fisch in der Nähe der das mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Soderle der Bauch ist voll und bevor ich gleich ne Couch brauche... ....
> Zum eigentlichen meines ersten Ansitzes in 2019.
> Die erste Ernüchterung direkt heute vor der Haustür.
> Ui, es hätte wohl ordentlich Bodenfrost gegeben.
> Die zweite erfolgte dann am Wasser selbst .
> Der Wind kam jetzt nicht wie gestern aus Südwest sondern aus Südöstlich.
> Auch die Stärke hatte zum Vortag als ich zum ausspähen da war ,ordentlich zugelegt.
> Na dann halt mit dem Wind im Rücken.
> Kurzes Gespräch mit den Carphuntern die eine Nacht am See verbracht hatten ließ mich aufhorchen .
> Ein Fisch immerhin in etwa 6m Wassertiefe.
> Also flux die Pol raus und eine Lightfeeder fertig gemacht.
> Mit der 10 m Pol, verkürzt auf 8,50 m, kam ich immerhin an die erste Kante.
> Mit der Feederrute ging es dann etwas weiter raus bis 25 m um an die knapp 8 m Wassertiefe zu kommen.
> Ein 0,10er Vorfach mit nem 16 er Häkchen bestückt mit einer Caster und einer Made sollte den Erfolg an der Pol bringen.
> Sparsam Füttern und los.
> An die Feederrute montierte ich ein einfach funktionierende Seitenarm mit Durchlauf und einem 12 er Eisen an einem 0.14 er Vorfach.
> Anhang anzeigen 320287
> 
> Köder da 6 mm Softhooker Pellet und zwei Maden.
> Mit der Pol dann erstmal 2 Stunden akribisch alles abgesucht .
> Angefangen knapp über Grund auf Grund, verlängert auf 10 usw..
> Nicht ein Zupfer. Flavor raus, vielleicht fehlt ja nur ein Anreiz und das ganze von vorne.
> Nix zu machen.
> An der Feederrute das selbe Trauerspiel.
> Köderwechsel auf Made Caster, Flavor ,Fake Made in Rot zu den weißen usw.
> Als da nach drei Stunden sich auch immer noch nichts rührte entschloss ich mich dazu einen flacher verlaufenden Platz zu befischen .
> Die gleiche Prozedur wie vorher mit dem selben Ergebnis.
> Nach rund 4 Stunden ließ der Wind dann spürbar nach und ich dann auch
> Nach gut fünf Stunden hatte ich dann auch genug.
> Viel Aktion um den See was die Singvögel anging und null im Wasser.
> Was nehme ich vom heutigen Tag mit ? Viel frische Luft und endlich mal wieder draußen gewesen zu sein am Wasser und das zwei Tage Sonnenschein keine Wunder bewirken.
> Schließlich ist auch erst Februar und nicht April.



Alles versucht, aber wenn kein Fisch da ist, dann hilft alles nichts. 
Danke für den tollen Bericht.


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Alles versucht, aber wenn kein Fisch da ist, dann hilft alles nichts.


Da sitzt man dann da und sinniert...
... "Wo san's, wenn's ned do san? Oder san's doch da und wolln bloss ned? Und warum wolln's ned?"

Dann geht man heim und freut sich, dass man draußen war.


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Alles versucht, aber wenn kein Fisch da ist, dann hilft alles nichts.
> Danke für den tollen Bericht.


Gerne.
Aufgeben ist, solange ich am Wasser bin und die Ruten im Wasser sind keine Option.
Zudem waren es eh nur rund fünf Stunden .
Ich gehe ja auch mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung  ans Wasser.
Und von nix ,kommt auch nix.


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Da sitzt man dann da und sinniert...
> ... "Wo san's, wenn's ned do san? Oder san's doch da und wolln bloss ned? Und warum wolln's ned?"
> 
> Dann geht man heim und freut sich, dass man draußen war.



Ja, bei den Bedingungen geht man nach Hause und ist froh am Wasser die Zeit verbracht zu haben. 
Wenn sowas im Sommer passiert dann ist meine Laune im Keller  

Ps. Ungarn ist feederweltmeister! Und Felix hat heute rekordgewicht 49kilo erreicht! 
Wem es interessiert...


----------



## Andal

Im Sommer passiert das auch eher nicht. Da geht immer ein Schwanzerl her.


----------



## rhinefisher

Guten Abend die Herren!
4 Stunden bei bestem Wetter und sauber geschneidert.. .
12 Angler - eine Grundel.. .


----------



## TobBok

So liebe Leute, ich melde mich mal wieder zwischendurch! 
Nachdem ich zuletzt ja von den alten Karabinern meines großvaters berichtete, bin ich nun dabei, seine Angelruten durchzuschauen.
Momentan komme ich zusammen mit meinen paar Ruten auf einen lockeren Bestand von !!!!!59!!!! Angelruten.
Nun bin ich dabei einigen alten Kram, insbesondere Glasfaser-Ruten auszusortieren. Ich werde diesen inklusive der an den Ruten montierten Rollen wohl dem lokalen Angelverein zugute kommen lassen. Hab gehört die Jugendgruppe freut sich über so etwas.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, ich melde mich mal wieder zwischendurch!
> Nachdem ich zuletzt ja von den alten Karabinern meines großvaters berichtete, bin ich nun dabei, seine Angelruten durchzuschauen.
> Momentan komme ich zusammen mit meinen paar Ruten auf einen lockeren Bestand von !!!!!59!!!! Angelruten.
> Nun bin ich dabei einigen alten Kram, insbesondere Glasfaser-Ruten auszusortieren. Ich werde diesen inklusive der an den Ruten montierten Rollen wohl dem lokalen Angelverein zugute kommen lassen. Hab gehört die Jugendgruppe freut sich über so etwas.



Grossvater..59 Angelruten....montierte Rollen... Glasfaser.. alter Kram..... *Jugendgruppe*

TobBok, TobBok, TobBok, alter Boardie, bester Threadkumpel...
Ein sehr guter Vorsatz!
........(Arm-um-die-Schulter-leg)....
Oder vielleicht auch nicht.  Am besten nichts überstürzen,
bist Du Dir sicher, das Du den Jugendlichen damit überhaupt eine Freude machst? Vielleicht wär es besser erstmal  was diese ollen Stecken, hier den Rat all der lieben Ükels hier einzuholen,
dann kann man die Spreu vom Weizen trennen und wir helfen Dir bei der Entsorgung, grade was dieses miserable englische Zeugs angeht:
So kannst Du sicher gehen, das die Jungendgruppe nur das wirklich noch brauchbare Gerät wie Qick Pirate Rollen und praktische Teleskopangeln erhält, und wir kümmern uns um den echten Schrott (Vor allem weg mit Hardy, Allcocks, Bruce&Walker und solchen Ramschmarken- da gibt's nur lange Gesichter bei den Kids)

(Wo ist eigentlich der Händereib-Smilie wenn man ihn braucht?)


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein @TobBok ich würde mir das gut überlegen, hier hätten einige sicher Interesse dran, sprich: die könnten auch dir noch taugen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Grossvater..59 Angelruten....montierte Rollen... Glasfaser.. alter Kram..... *Jugendgruppe*
> 
> TobBok, TobBok, TobBok, alter Boardie, bester Threadkumpel...
> Ein sehr guter Vorsatz!
> ........(Arm-um-die-Schulter-leg)....
> Oder vielleicht auch nicht.  Am besten nichts überstürzen,
> bist Du Dir sicher, das Du den Jugendlichen damit überhaupt eine Freude machst? Vielleicht wär es besser erstmal  was diese ollen Stecken, hier den Rat all der lieben Ükels hier einzuholen,
> dann kann man die Spreu vom Weizen trennen und wir helfen Dir bei der Entsorgung, grade was dieses miserable englische Zeugs angeht:
> So kannst Du sicher gehen, das die Jungendgruppe nur das wirklich noch brauchbare Gerät wie Qick Pirate Rollen und praktische Teleskopangeln erhält, und wir kümmern uns um den echten Schrott (Vor allem weg mit Hardy, Allcocks, Bruce&Walker und solchen Ramschmarken- da gibt's nur lange Gesichter bei den Kids)
> 
> (Wo ist eigentlich der Händereib-Smilie wenn man ihn braucht?)


*an Nase klopf*


----------



## Tricast

Man gut dass wir hier einen guten Freund haben der sich bereit erklärt das alte gerumpel abzunehmen. Habe auch schon gebrauch davon gemacht und z.B. so ne alte Holzkiste entsorgt und so paar kleine Bleie mit komischer Aufschrift.


----------



## Andal

Das mit der Jugendgruppe ist ja gut gemeint. Aber so wie die meisten heute gestrickt sind, wirst du mit den "ollen Kamellen" dort keine Freude mehr generieren.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein @TobBok ich würde mir das gut überlegen, hier hätten einige sicher Interesse dran, sprich: die könnten auch dir noch taugen



sprich: die könnten auch Dir beim entsorgen helfen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *an Nase klopf*



einige hier würden sehr gerne helfen, auch wenn sie sich damit selbst in den Ruin treiben würden, nicht wahr?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Wenn die Kiddings mit Spaß an der Angelei dabei sind, dann wissen die auch was gut ist. 

Ende letzten Jahres traf ich so einen Steppke mit seinem Vater, er war 8 Jahre und war "Schpeschimänhanta" und konnte mir über Finesserigs noch was erzählen. Über mein Gerät auch, dabei guckte er etwas mitleidig .  Der war echt knörke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Minimax schrieb:


> einige hier würden sehr gerne helfen, auch wenn sie sich damit selbst in den Ruin treiben würden, nicht wahr?



Mit etwas Glück begeistert sich mancher hier nicht nur weil das Zeug gut ist, sondern, weil er es selbst mal besaß, oder eben unerreicht war.


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein @TobBok ich würde mir das gut überlegen, hier hätten einige sicher Interesse dran, sprich: die könnten auch dir noch taugen


Ob sie mir taugen könnten oder nicht, ist schlicht und einfach total egal, wenn ich den Platz fürs Lagern der Rute nicht besitze.
Die eine oder andere taugliche Kohlefaser-Rute hab ich schon wegsortiert und für mich selbst in Beschlag genommen.

Mein Großvater kam erst mit Mitte 60 zum Angeln. Die Ruten und Co sind also nicht so alt wie es die Aussage "Ruten meines Großvaters" zu suggerieren scheint.


Andal schrieb:


> Das mit der Jugendgruppe ist ja gut gemeint. Aber so wie die meisten heute gestrickt sind, wirst du mit den "ollen Kamellen" dort keine Freude mehr generieren.


Die halten hin und wieder Events ab, bei denen das Angelmaterial vom Verein zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Dafür könnte es tatsächlich etwas sein mMn.


----------



## Andal

Red einfach mit dem Jugendwart und den Rest verscheuere bei Ebay als Konvolut. Aber vielleicht ist wirklich noch was brauchbares dabei... müsste man halt ansehen.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Red einfach mit dem Jugendwart und den Rest verscheuere bei Ebay als Konvolut. Aber vielleicht ist wirklich noch was brauchbares dabei... müsste man halt ansehen.


So sieht der Plan aus. Ich werde das alles nochmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und dann im Einzelfall entscheiden. Wie gesagt - zwei optisch brauchbare Teleskopruten sind schon mal abgeführt in meinen eigenen Rutenständer.


----------



## Kochtopf

@TobBok wenn dein Großvater dann noch zwanzig Jahre gelebt hat können es sehr wohl interessante Ruten sein. Aber du wirst schon wissen was du tust


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @TobBok wenn dein Großvater dann noch zwanzig Jahre gelebt hat können es sehr wohl interessante Ruten sein. Aber du wirst schon wissen was du tust


Nein. Hat er nicht. Ich hab schon Kontakt zum Jugendwart aufgenommen. Wird schon laufen. Hauptsächlich wollte ich nur mal nen Lebenssignal von mir geben - ich war eben wg der Ruten-Räum-Aktion beschäftigt.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Man gut dass wir hier einen guten Freund haben der sich bereit erklärt das alte gerumpel abzunehmen. Habe auch schon gebrauch davon gemacht und z.B. so ne alte Holzkiste entsorgt und so paar kleine Bleie mit komischer Aufschrift.



Mensch Tricast,

da sagst Du was: der glückliche und überraschte Empfänger war nämlich ich, und die "paar kleinen Bleie" war das schöne Konvolut
feiner Spezialistenbleie, das ich neulich mal hier
Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler  gezeigt habe.

Und die "alte Holzkiste" ist eine originale englische Tackleschatulle, in Doppelstockbauweise handgefertigt, mit wunderschönem
dunklen Finish. Jedenfalls werdet ihr mir zustimmen, das in diesem Fall Schatz und Schatzkiste ein und dasselbe sind.
Seht selbst:






















Das obere Fach ist für Posen bestimmt -und enthielt die gezeigten prächtigen Waggler: Der ganz rechts ist handgebaut zur
Erinnerung an die Stippermesse Bremen 2015. Das untere Fach ist für verschiedene Kleinteile bestimmt, neben den Bleien war da auch ein entzückender Mausstreamer aus Rehhaar enthalten, wie ich ihn ihn 100 Jahren nicht binden könnte.

Ich trau mich garnicht das ans Wasser mitzunehmen- verständlich. Ich überlege, ob ich es als kleine Bindekiste für Wochenendtouren einrichte,
oder wirklich mal nur mit handgebauten/antikem Kleinzeug bestücke und es sozusagen passend zu meinen Splitcanes für Retro-Ansitze mit Genuss
nutze? Ein weiteres Problem ist das die Missus davon Wind bekommen und sich in das Kästchen verliebt hat und schon mehrfach mit List, Schmeichelei
und zuletzt unverhüllten Drohungen versucht hat, es in Ihren Besitz zu bringen. Und natürlich bin ich in ewiger moralischer Dankesschuld gegenüber Tricast gefangen, jetzt bin ich sein Knescht. Ich hoffe mich irgendwann erkenntlich zeigen zu können, wir telefonierten ja schon.
Tricast Los für diese tolle Gabe fiel auf Mich. Ich glaub aber auch, es sagt viel über unseren Stammtisch und unseren Umgang miteinander aus, wenn Menschen wie er unter uns sind.

Also in Kürze, nochmals vielen lieben Dank Tricast, ich habe jetzt die stilvollste Tackleschatulle der Welt!

herzlich,
Dein

Minimax


----------



## TobBok

Keine Sorge @Minimax so einen Schatz wie du ihn dort hast, würde ich nicht verschenken.
Weil man Bleie und Stauschatullen nämlich IMMER gebrauchen kann 

Und die Menge der Ruten lässt sich bei meinem Großvater durch einen ausgeprägten Sammel-Trieb erklären....das war schon ein einziges Durcheinander.


----------



## alexpp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren!
> 4 Stunden bei bestem Wetter und sauber geschneidert.. .
> 12 Angler - eine Grundel.. .


Das ist heftig, hatte auf bessere Fänge gehofft. Wollte heute eigentlich auch an den Rhein, wurde aber durch die Erkältung ausgebremst.


----------



## Tricast

TobBok, bei mir lag es nur rum und nahm Platz weg und ich wußte dass sich Minimax darüber sehr freuen würde. Warum dann nicht verschenken? 
Wir haben alles in der Kiepe was wir brauchen und Wanderangler sind wir nicht. Wo wir unseren Hund nicht mitnehmen können, da gehen wir auch nicht hin. Und wo wir nicht mit der Kiepe hinkommen, da angeln wir nicht! Außerdem bereitet mir Minimax jeden Tag eine unbeschreibliche Freude, das kann ich niemals aufwiegen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> TobBok, bei mir lag es nur rum und nahm Platz weg und ich wußte dass sich Minimax darüber sehr freuen würde. Warum dann nicht verschenken?
> Wir haben alles in der Kiepe was wir brauchen und Wanderangler sind wir nicht. Wo wir unseren Hund nicht mitnehmen können, da gehen wir auch nicht hin. Und wo wir nicht mit der Kiepe hinkommen, da angeln wir nicht! Außerdem bereitet mir Minimax jeden Tag eine unbeschreibliche Freude, das kann ich niemals aufwiegen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Grundsätzlich habe ich nüscht gegen die Idee Dinge zu verschenken. Erstmal lasse ich jetzt aber die Anfrage über den Jugendwart laufen und schaue was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> TobBok, bei mir lag es nur rum und nahm Platz weg und ich wußte dass sich Minimax darüber sehr freuen würde. Warum dann nicht verschenken?
> Wir haben alles in der Kiepe was wir brauchen und Wanderangler sind wir nicht. Wo wir unseren Hund nicht mitnehmen können, da gehen wir auch nicht hin. Und wo wir nicht mit der Kiepe hinkommen, da angeln wir nicht! Außerdem bereitet mir Minimax jeden Tag eine unbeschreibliche Freude, das kann ich niemals aufwiegen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


...und Minimax hat mich schon postalisch wegen einer ausbleibenden Lieferung mit Posengummis (und später auch mit hangearbeiteten Posen) versorgt und eine seiner drölfzig Pins versorgt. Ich versorge ihn dafür mit Schlachtwarm verarbeiteten Spezialitäten der Nordhessischen Küche, daci und ich haben chilisaucen getauscht... eigentlich könnten wir auch eine Hippie-Landkommune sein, das ist gelebte Solidarität und Liebe zwischen den Menschen.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Keine Sorge @Minimax
> Und die Menge der Ruten lässt sich bei meinem Großvater durch einen ausgeprägten Sammel-Trieb erklären....das war schon ein einziges Durcheinander.



Das ist ja fast das schönste bei solchen Konvoluten gleich welcher Art, sich dadurch zu wühlen, die Dinge zu ordnen, identifizieren, zu datieren, zu überlegen was sie gesehen haben..

@Tricast


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast das schönste bei solchen Konvoluten gleich welcher Art, sich dadurch zu wühlen, die Dinge zu ordnen, identifizieren, zu datieren, zu überlegen was sie gesehen haben..
> 
> @Tricast


In aller erster Linie hab ich heute vermutlich antiken Staub eingeartmet beim Durchschauen des gesamten Krims und Krams.
Ich hatte nur noch erwartet das mir irgendwann nen römischer Streithelm oder sowas ähnliches mir auf den Schädel fällt. Aber in der Richtung ist nichts passiert.
Nachdem ich ne Rückmeldung vom Jugendwart bekommen habe, schreib ich dir mal Minimax. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob du den Weg auf dich nehmen willst, hier nen haufen alte Angeln einzusammeln. Welche Art Ruten würden dich denn am ehesten interessieren @Minimax?


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Und die Menge der Ruten lässt sich bei meinem Großvater durch einen ausgeprägten Sammel-Trieb erklären....das war schon ein einziges Durcheinander.


Ich bin zwar meines Wissens kein Großvater aber haben wir Angler nicht alle einen ,,Sammel-Trieb "?
Ich schon


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar meines Wissens kein Großvater aber haben wir Angler nicht alle einen ,,Sammel-Trieb "?
> Ich schon


Kann schon sein. Aber es gibt schon noch nen unterschied zwischen "sammeln" und "exessiv horten"


----------



## Kochtopf

Auf lange Sicht sind Angler grundsätzlich horter


----------



## Minimax

Me too.



TobBok schrieb:


> Kann schon sein. Aber es gibt schon noch nen unterschied zwischen "sammeln" und "exessiv horten"



Mooooooment: Es ist halt einfach so, das sich tausende Briefmarken oder Münzen viel leichter verstecken lassen, als sagen wir mal die durchschnittlichen 134 Ruten und 83 Rollen, die ein Angler nun mal mindestens braucht, um nur einem Bruchteil der Situationen am Wasser gerecht werden zu können.


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht sind Angler grundsätzlich horter


Gut...auf lange Sicht - mag sein. Aber ich hab nen limitierenden Faktor - namens Platz....


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Kann schon sein. Aber es gibt schon noch nen unterschied zwischen "sammeln" und "exessiv horten"


Ja stimmt ,da stimme ich dir zu .
Ich halte meinen Bestand durch Verkauf oder Verschenken .
Den Platz hätte ich im Haus auch nicht. 
Anbau finde ich wäre einfach überzogen .


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Mooooooment: Es ist halt einfach so, das sich tausende Briefmarken oder Münzen viel leichter verstecken lassen, als sagen wir mal die durchschnittlichen 134 Ruten und 83 Rollen, die ein Angler nun mal mindestens braucht, um nur einem Bruchteil der Situationen am Wasser gerecht werden zu können.


Würde es nicht per Gesetz verboten sein, wäre Dynamitfischerei ohnehin sehr viel effektiver. Aber diese "Normen" die sich "Gesetze" schimpfen, halten uns ja davon ab, kreative Muster in den Gewässerboden zu pusten....


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein englischer Angler, und damit ein guter Mensch, den ich gerade vergessen habe sagte mal Sinngemäß "es gibt über fünfzig Arten die in unseren Gewässern leben, da ist es nur recht und billig für jede mindestens eine Rute zu haben"


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Würde es nicht per Gesetz verboten sein, wäre Dynamitfischerei ohnehin sehr viel effektiver. Aber diese "Normen" die sich "Gesetze" schimpfen, halten uns ja davon ab, kreative Muster in den Gewässerboden zu pusten....


Zyanid ist da viel unauffälliger.




Habe ich gehört


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ja stimmt ,da stimme ich dir zu .
> Ich halte meinen Bestand durch Verkauf oder Verschenken .
> Den Platz hätte ich im Haus auch nicht.
> Anbau finde ich wäre einfach überzogen .


Ich hab meine Sachen in den Gartenschuppen ausgelagert.
Aber eine Explosion von 6 auf 59 Ruten plus Rollen usw ist räumlich...ähm....ja. Einschränkend.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Würde es nicht per Gesetz verboten sein, wäre Dynamitfischerei ohnehin sehr viel effektiver.



Würde es plötzlich erlaubt sein, würde es zwei Wochen EDIT Tage dauern, da würden die ersten Foren aus dem Boden schiessen, wo sich Enthusiasten über die besten Zündschnure, handbemaltes Wickelpapier, Spezialfeuerzeuge zum Anzünden und silberne, massgefertigte Handprothesen unterhalten.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Würde es plötzlich erlaubt sein, würde es zwei Wochen dauern, da würden die ersten Foren aus dem Boden schiessen, wo sich Enthusiasten über die besten Zündschnure, handbemaltes Wickelpapier, Spezialfeuerzeuge zum Anzünden und silberne, massgefertigte Handprothesen unterhalten.


Die Foren würden nicht "aus dem Boden schießen", sondern vermutlich einfach aus dem Dark-Web ins normale Internet geholt. 
Schreib mir mal eine private Nachricht, Minimax. Dann schreib ich dir mal, was ich hier schon zur Seite sortiert hatte.


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Sachen in den Gartenschuppen ausgelagert.
> Aber eine Explosion von 6 auf 59 Ruten plus Rollen usw ist räumlich...ähm....ja. Einschränkend.


Da hast du das Böse Wort sehr schön umschifft


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da hast du das Böse Wort sehr schön umschifft


Das böse Wort? Magst du mir erläutern wie ich "Grundel" in den Post hätte einbauen können?


----------



## rhinefisher

alexpp schrieb:


> Das ist heftig, hatte auf bessere Fänge gehofft. Wollte heute eigentlich auch an den Rhein, wurde aber durch die Erkältung ausgebremst.



Du hast, ausser einem wunderbar sonnigen  Nachmittag, nix verpasst - wir haben einige gute Spots abgefischt, etliche Angler befragt und nur Nullnummer gehört und abgeliefert.
Selbst meine zuverlässige 400gr Picker brachte keinen Erfolg.
Allerdings wurde heute von sehr guten Fängen in einigen umliegenden Seen berichtet - also werden wir nächstes WE mal die stillen Wasser unsicher machen..


----------



## feederbrassen

Löschen geht wohl nicht mehr


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Das böse Wort? Magst du mir erläutern wie ich "Grundel" in den Post hätte einbauen können?


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar meines Wissens kein Großvater aber haben wir Angler nicht alle einen ,,Sammel-Trieb "?
> Ich schon


Ich leider auch.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 400gr Picker



Oho, das hört sich interessant an: ist das ein Oxymoron oder habe was ganz falsch verstanden?


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Kann schon sein. Aber es gibt schon noch nen unterschied zwischen "sammeln" und "exessiv horten"





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht sind Angler grundsätzlich horter


Die meisten Angler sind Sammler, einige Horter, aber alle sind einfach Nurnichtwegschmeisser!


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Oho, das hört sich interessant an: ist das ein Oxymoron oder habe was ganz falsch verstanden?


Ist das neue Autokorrekt. 
Wenn du Harpune eingibst, kommt dabei immer wieder "Picker" - oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> .
> Allerdings wurde heute von sehr guten Fängen in einigen umliegenden Seen berichtet - also werden wir nächstes WE mal die stillen Wasser unsicher machen..


Ist eigentlich irre: während der Prof und ich an die Flüsse pilgern weil die Fische da mobiler sind orientiert man sich am Rhein Richtung Seen weil da bereits was geht. Vermutlich wärmen die sich in eurem "mediterranen" Klima deutlich schneller auf als bei uns während der Rhein als Mahlstrom nur mit viel gutem Willen als "Fluss" bezeichnet werden kann



> Selbst meine zuverlässige 400gr Picker brachte keinen Erfolg


Das ist doch eher was fürs stillwasser um die Fische mit dem Blei zu betäuben?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich irre: während der Prof und ich an die Flüsse pilgern weil die Fische da mobiler sind orientiert man sich am Rhein Richtung Seen weil da bereits was geht.



Und bei mir ist mein kleiner Fluss in eisigem Winterschlaf- und in dem Hafen bissen die Brassen und Plötzen unerwartet gut: Ich hab gestern während des Angelns eigentlich gedacht "wenn das schon hier so gut läuft, dann werden sich ja die Fangmeldungen aus dem Ükelland erstmal so richtig überschlagen"- Aber trtoz so reger Beteiligung war wenig Fisch dabei. Übrigens war der Brassenhaltige Hafen zwar ein andres Gewässer, aber buchstäblich 50m von meinem schlafenden Fluss entfernt. Ich glaube, das ganze ist noch viel, viel mikroklimatischer, so das wir auch mit unserem tollen Korrespondentennetz kein klares Bild gewinnen.  Ich glaube aber auch, könnten wir alle Berichte des Wochendendes sozusagen mit einer Wassertemperatur versehen, würden wir ganz interessante Erkenntnisse gewinnen, aber auch neue Fragen und Widersprüche.
Ich will mal sehen ob ich mir ein vernünftiges Thermometer beschaffen kann..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will mal sehen ob ich mir ein vernünftiges Thermometer beschaffen kann..


Der Mariani hat ein Fotothermometer genommen, das lässt sich mit größeren Posengummis scheinbar auf der Schnur befestigen. Aber für unsere Zwecke tut es sicher auch ein beliebiges am ufer ins Wasser gehalten


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Mariani hat ein Fotothermometer genommen, das lässt sich mit größeren Posengummis scheinbar auf der Schnur befestigen. Aber für unsere Zwecke tut es sicher auch ein beliebiges am ufer ins Wasser gehalten



Ich hatte kurzzeitig ein Thermometer, das war bald Schrott. Ich glaube der Quecksilbersäule nicht mehr, will digital. Dein spezieller Freund, der ostfriesische Gottesmann, hat mal in einem Video ein sauteures mit integriertem Tiefenmesser angepriesen, das will ich nochmal raussuchen und auf dieser Basis nach Alternativen forschen. Sowas
könnte auch im Sommer nützlich sein.
Will aber auch nicht zuviel ausgeben, es ginge ja nur darum, den Döbeln meines Flüsschens auf die Spur zu kommen. Mein Langmut ist langsam erschöpft mit ihnen. Noch haben sie zwei Monate Zeit, ihre Fehler einzugestehen und wieder zur Vernunft zu kommen. Ich bin jederzeit bereit, den Haken zur Versöhnung zu reichen, andernfalls...


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte kurzzeitig ein Thermometer, das war bald Schrott. Ich glaube der Quecksilbersäule nicht mehr, will digital. Dein spezieller Freund, der ostfriesische Gottesmann, hat mal in einem Video ein sauteures mit integriertem Tiefenmesser angepriesen, das will ich nochmal raussuchen und auf dieser Basis nach Alternativen forschen. Sowas
> könnte auch im Sommer nützlich sein.
> Will aber auch nicht zuviel ausgeben, es ginge ja nur darum, den Döbeln meines Flüsschens auf die Spur zu kommen. Mein Langmut ist langsam erschöpft mit ihnen. Noch haben sie zwei Monate Zeit, ihre Fehler einzugestehen und wieder zur Vernunft zu kommen. Ich bin jederzeit bereit, den Haken zur Versöhnung zu reichen, andernfalls...



Ich erinnere mich dunkel an Deine Thermometer-Anschaffung. Ist ja nicht ewig her. Sah stilvoll aus, wenn meine Erinnerung nicht trügt. Schade.
Und mir fällt der Bericht in der Angel-Praxis ein, in dem ein britischer Sportsmann mit Bambusrute fischt, aber ein Digitalthermometer zur Ermittlung der Temperaturschwankungen benutzt (der Angler hatte obendrein MS, konnte nicht solo ans Wasser - wirklich eine außergewöhnliche Geschichte).


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax https://www.angelsport.de/saenger-anaconda-fish-hawk-gtm-tiefenmesser_0159639.html
Also ich finde es zu teuer aber es wäre ein ultimatives Nubbsie. 
Zu den Döbels: da hilft ein Thermometer nicht da sie bis zwei Grad Wassertemperatur fressen - und Eis dürfte ohne Thermometer erkennbar sein 

Ich habe bzw Nix gegen Kollegen Koch, informative kurzweilige Videos, nette Bücher (aber nicht mehr) aber die Glaubensklatsche essen Liebe auf


----------



## Drillsucht69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Mariani hat ein Fotothermometer genommen, das lässt sich mit größeren Posengummis scheinbar auf der Schnur befestigen. Aber für unsere Zwecke tut es sicher auch ein beliebiges am ufer ins Wasser gehalten


Es gibt Thermometer die man ins Wasser wirft und die zeigen verschiedene Temperaturen in verschiedenen Wassertiefen an und speichern die razfaz ab...
Weiß es aber nicht wie die jetzt genau heißen...
Die Wasserschichten sind nicht alle gleich warm...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Warst schneller...


----------



## Minimax

ja, ich glaub das war so eins. Bei meinen Gwässern würt mir aber ein einfaches Modell mit nem Fühler am langen Draht reichen, Hauptsache der schwarze Kasten zeigt mir eine eindeutige Zahl in großen, freundlichen Flüssigkristall Lettern.

Zitat @Kochtopf https://www.angelsport.de/saenger-anaconda-fish-hawk-gtm-tiefenmesser_0159639.html

viel, viel zu teuer. Das zahl ich gerne für ne Rute, oder für ne Rolle, wenn sie nicht son neumodisches Querwinde-Chichi mit Getriebe ist, aber nicht für nen Thermometer. Aber da wird sich bestimmt was finden lassen, vermutlich im ausseranglerischen Bereich.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich orientiere mich für den Rhein online, bis auf ein - zwei grad wird es schon passen...


----------



## geomas

So, nach einem frühlingshaften Sonnabend und einem Sonntag, der die erste Silbe nicht gänzlich zu Unrecht führte, mag die Temperatur im Teich ein wenig geklettert sein. 
Bin am überlegen, ob ich es dort morgen noch mal wagen soll. Irgendwie ist mir aber mehr nach einem gemütlichen Ansitz als nach „aktivem Angeln”. 
Mal sehen.


----------



## Andal

Wenn du ein stilvolles und langlebiges Thermometer haben willst, dann gibt es nur Reuben Heaton. - Wie bei den Waagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing




----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei meinen Gwässern würt mir aber ein einfaches Modell mit nem Fühler am langen Draht reichen, Hauptsache der schwarze Kasten zeigt mir eine eindeutige Zahl in großen, freundlichen Flüssigkristall Lettern.



Ich habe so ein Bratenthermometer dafür:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Digital-Kue...006536&hash=item260e4ebd53:g:hHwAAOSw4xpb63n2

@Fantastic Fishing
ÖffÖff ist das n aktuelles Bild oder von gestern?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> ÖffÖff ist das n aktuelles Bild oder von gestern?



Das war gestern. 

Ich fahre morgen wieder Angeln, um einen Bericht über den eigenen Method Mix zu verfassen. Bilder machen, Brassen fangen und dergleichen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Mein 400gr Picker ist eine "Penn Millennium Multi Tip Boat" mit 8000er Stradic und 0,20er Fireline.
Ganz feines angeln nach Art der Briten..
Damit fische ich an Stellen wo man noch Barben fängt, wenn an den üblichen Stecken nix läuft.
Leider ist der Rhein noch zu kalt und wir haben etwas erhöhten Wasserstand, weshalb wir es auch an Warmwassereinläufen versucht haben.
Jedenfalls haben wir richtig gutes Wetter am Niederrhein, was mich auf ein fischiges Frühjahr hoffen lässt.
Euch Allen einen schönen Tag..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das war gestern.
> 
> Ich fahre morgen wieder Angeln, um einen Bericht über den eigenen Method Mix zu verfassen. Bilder machen, Brassen fangen und dergleichen.




Ich versuche es auch erst morgen wieder. Heute hab ich leider anderes Zeug zu tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich versuche es auch erst morgen wieder. Heute hab ich leider anderes Zeug zu tun.



Ach ich stress mich überhaupt nicht. Ich fahre Angeln wie jedes Jahr, die Challenge hängt halt hinten dran. Ich habe jedes Jahr Fische in der Größe bei, um sie in die Wertung zu bringen, warum sollte ich also etwas verändern?

Was kommt, das kommt.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, ob ich es dort morgen noch mal wagen soll. Irgendwie ist mir aber mehr nach einem gemütlichen Ansitz als nach „aktivem Angeln”.
> Mal sehen.



Na dann mal Petri, falls Du draußen sein solltest!
War auch am Überlegen. Hab heut Nachtschicht und erst überlegt ob ich es tagsüber nochmals wage. Aber anhand der eigenen WE-Erfahrungen und Ükelauswertung werde ich es lassen und auf der Couch lungernd ein paar Naturdokus genießen. Mein Abschnitt ist bei 6Grad, werde die Woche noch abwarten und am Samstag Spätnachmittags wieder raus. Dann aber mit Sohnemann. Werde mit Bissanzeiger und Futterkorb auf Karpfen oder Neckarbrassen auslegen um mich voll auf meinen Jungen zu konzentrieren. Wird sein erstes Mal mit Rute und Rolle werden  Im Stippen auf Grundeln ist er schon einigermaßen geübt. Die Tage gibt es für ihn noch Trockenübungen, auswerfen, anhauen, drillen. Am Samstag bekommt er dann eine hier rumliegende kurze Teleposenrute, Rolle mit feiner Schnur und dann ab für ihn mit Pose und Katsche auf friedliche Fischlis.


----------



## Kochtopf

@rustaweli das klingt nach nem Plan! Wie alt ist dein Junge? Gefühlsmäßig würde ich zu dickerer Schnur raten um Tüdel zu verringern, gerade beim posieren


----------



## rustaweli

@Kochtopf 
Sieben, bald 8. Meinst Du? Dachte so an eine 14-18er. Wie hoch sollte ich gehen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ist die Frage wie die feinmotorische Entwicklung ist. Ich denke mit 0,25 (ohnehin eine allroundschnur für mich) und Waggler oder eine andere Feststellpose ist man auf der sicheren Seite, wenn er noch gar keine Erfahrung hätte wäre ich im Fluss auf 0,35 hoch gegangen (aber kann natürlich sein, dass ich voll daneben liege und kleine Kinderhände besser mit dünnem Schnüren zurecht kommen oder so  )


----------



## Professor Tinca

22er Hauptschnur, 18er oder 20er Vorfach, 12er Haken.
So hat mein Sohn angefangen und es hat damals gut geklappt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 22er Hauptschnur, 18er oder 20er Vorfach, 12er Haken.
> So hat mein Sohn angefangen und es hat damals gut geklappt.



Ungefähr so habe ich auch angefangen und es gab keinerlei Probleme. Er muss die Fehler ja auch machen können, um daraus zu lernen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. Die Zusammenstellung ist robust genug um auch mittlere Fisch zu drillen und ggfls. auszuheben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Ob sie mir taugen könnten oder nicht, ist schlicht und einfach total egal, wenn ich den  *Platz fürs Lagern der Rute*n nicht besitze.


Das ist das einzig wirkliche Problem!


----------



## phirania

Nach dem Weltschüsseltag von gestern kann ich mich heute auch wieder gefahrlos  richtung Wasser bewegen,so der Plan.......
Wasser Themperatur sollte am Fluß bei 6,5 liegen.
Mal schauen was da so geht.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe gar kein Thermometer, denn wozu? Ich gehe ja nicht wieder heim, nur weil es zu frisch ist. Das Ding würde mir nur irgendwas anzeigen, ich würde es zur Kenntnis nehmen and so what!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe gar kein Thermometer, denn wozu? Ich gehe ja nicht wieder heim, nur weil es zu frisch ist. Das Ding würde mir nur irgendwas anzeigen, ich würde es zur Kenntnis nehmen and so what!?


Naja, aber es kann einem gewisse Zusammenhänge am jeweiligen Gewässer aufzeigen. Auf der Yates-Walker-Skala ist es natürlich weit im Walkerschen Felde und wenn es einem Freude macht im Fangbuch zusätzlich die Temperatur der fängigen Wasserschicht einzutragen - why not?
Klar, ich geh angeln wenn ich Zeit habe und nicht wenn die Bedingungen vermeintlich Ideal sind aber die Wege des unbedingt notwendigen Nubbsies sind unergründlich und höchst individuell


----------



## Andal

Von mir aus macht jemand noch eine komplette Wasseranalyse, bevor er sich niedertut. Alles kein Problem für mich - jeder so, wie er will und kann. Ich bringe es auch, dass ich an den Fluss runterdackle, zwei Stunden voller Frieden und Freude aufs Wasser schaue und ohne einen einzigen Wurf höchst zufrieden wieder heim gehe.

Die Präferenzen verschieben sich über die Jahre und sie sind nie gleich. Es kann auch passieren, dass ich im Bus, oder der Bahn schon anfange zu montieren und quasi im Anlauf schon das erste Mal auswerfe. Ich habe mir vielleicht nicht viel zu Eigen gemacht, eventuell wenig dazu gelernt. Aber ich mache aus der ganzen Sache keine Dogmen mehr. Angeln, ist angeln, ist angeln und es ist kein Tag wie der andere.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja, aber es kann einem gewisse Zusammenhänge am jeweiligen Gewässer aufzeigen.


Definitiv! Geht ja in alle Richtungen, wenn da über +25 Grad angezeigt werden, dann kann ich wieder gehen oder weiter gehen oder weiter schippern ...



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar, ich geh angeln wenn ich Zeit habe und nicht wenn die Bedingungen vermeintlich Ideal sind aber die Wege des unbedingt notwendigen Nubbsies sind unergründlich und höchst individuell


Richtig und auch nicht - aus meiner Sicht. Je nach in der individuellen Lebensplanung bzw. der Priorität ist das mit den guten Bedingungen schon was essentielles.
Oder anders gesagt: Die freie Zeit zur falschen Zeit zu haben, nützt eben auch nichts.
Da hilft nur Zeitreserven bzw. einige Rangiermöglichkeiten.

Ich enthalte mich jetzt weiteren Kommentaren zu den kolportierten Arsch-Abfrier-Events 
Wobei waren ja alle wieder daheeeeme, keiner festgefroren.


----------



## Andal

Ist auch das einzig wahre, was man machen kann, sich selbst nicht als den Nabel der Welt sehen. In aller Deutlichkeit. Ich selbst tauge am allerwenigsten zum Beispiel, oder gar Vorbild.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ist auch das einzig wahre, was man machen kann, sich selbst nicht als den Nabel der Welt sehen. In aller Deutlichkeit. Ich selbst tauge am allerwenigsten zum Beispiel, oder gar Vorbild.


Ich tauge zumindest zum schlechten Vorbild, wie mir immer wieder attestiert wurde


----------



## Tobias85

So meine lieben, hier bin ich auch wieder.  Erst war ich ja traurig, dass ich es diesem schönen sonnigen Wochenende nicht ans Wasser schaffen sollte, aber eure Fänge bzw. Nicht-Fänge zeigen, dass es bei mir wohl auch eher in einer Enttäuschung gemündet wäre. Daher relativiert sich grade meine Enttäuschung über das angelfreie Wochenende. Allen Fängern natürlich ein dickes Petri, dem Öfföff herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Doppelerfolg und allen danke für die Berichte.

Ich glaube, ich werde gleich ne kleine Runde mit dem Rad drehen und hier und da mal die Wassertemperaturen messen. Ob mir das was bringt? Keine Ahnung, aber interessant fänd ich es mal zu protokollieren, wie sich die Temperaturen an meinen Gewässern so mit dem Frühlingsverlauf entwickeln. Ob ich heute aber Angelutensilien mitnehme ist noch ungewiss.


----------



## Andal

Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden. Meine Gefragtheit stört mich. Wo ich auch hinkomme, heisst es "auf dich hamma grad noch gewartet!"


----------



## MarkusZ

> da mal die Wassertemperaturen messen



Ich hab gestern auch nen Rundgang am Gewässer gemacht, allerdings ohne Thermometer.

Ich vermute aber das Wasser hatte mind. 0 ° Grad oder kälter, da der Aggregatszustand noch "fest" war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden. Meine Gefragtheit stört mich. Wo ich auch hinkomme, heisst es "auf dich hamma grad noch gewartet!"


Das könnte, wenn Du nicht aufpasst, auf overmessaged + underfished hinauslaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch nen Rundgang am Gewässer gemacht, allerdings ohne Thermometer.
> 
> Ich vermute aber das Wasser hatte mind. 0 ° Grad oder kälter, da der Aggregatszustand noch "fest" war.


Da hilft der 400gr Picker von @rhinefisher


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aha, das ist nämlich in Wahrheit ein Eis*picker*, und unter dem Gewicht funktioniert sowas nicht 

Jetzt hat die Lästerei über das Schwergewicht ein Ende ...


----------



## Racklinger

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch nen Rundgang am Gewässer gemacht, allerdings ohne Thermometer.
> 
> Ich vermute aber das Wasser hatte mind. 0 ° Grad oder kälter, da der Aggregatszustand noch "fest" war.


Bei mir dass gleiche, hab das Wetter genutzt um eine Runde am Altwasser und an der Donau zu joggen. Was soll ich sagen, am Altwasser gefroren an der Donau dann geschwitzt, am Damm knallt halt die Sonne so richtig hin. Aber ausser Blesshühnern, Enten und Gänsen keine Bewegung auf der Donau. Ich warte noch ab


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> ja, ich glaub das war so eins. Bei meinen Gwässern würt mir aber ein einfaches Modell mit nem Fühler am langen Draht reichen, Hauptsache der schwarze Kasten zeigt mir eine eindeutige Zahl in großen, freundlichen Flüssigkristall Lettern.
> 
> Wir haben ein Thermometer für den Backofen mit Fühler und 1,10m hitzebeständiges Kabel für den Anschluss an den Wecker. Bei Conrad gibt es das TFA 14.1510.02 mit 1,2m Kabel für 29,99.


----------



## Tobias85

Wirklich interessant wäre das doch, wenn sich soein Kabel auf 15-20m verlängern ließe. Direkt am Ufer im Flachwasser ist es ja eh etwas wärmer, mit längerem Kabel kann man dann auch mal 10m weiter draussen messen - an einen Schwimmkörper montiert könnte man sogar zwischen Oberfläche, Mittelwasser und Grund unterscheiden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich sehe schon, der elektronische Gewässeraufklärung  steht noch eine goldene Zukunft bevor.
Ich mache ja auch einiges und messe gerne was in möglichst objektiven Zahlen nach, im Boot ist das Sonar quasi Pflicht und die Heimfunke oder GPS usw..
Aber man muss schauen, dass man nicht immer mehr zum Hobby-Meteorologen u. Geologen wird und darüber die ganze gute Angelzeit verpasst!


----------



## Kochtopf

Was haltet ihr von Drohnen mit Kamera und Polfilter sowie einer Futterluke? Bin mir sicher sowas würde sich ähnlich wie futterboote verkaufen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich will lieber ein U-Boot 

Aber so eine Flug+Spion+Löschdrohne ist auch nicht schlecht.
Wenn das Ding als Löschbomber arbeiten können soll, ist's fetter und zulassungspflichtig. 
Und muss geprüft werden, was Du da alles noch so abwerfen könntest


----------



## phirania

Stelle sieht schon mal gut aus..


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hilft der 400gr Picker von @rhinefisher





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha, das ist nämlich in Wahrheit ein Eis*picker*, und unter dem Gewicht funktioniert sowas nicht
> 
> Jetzt hat die Lästerei über das Schwergewicht ein Ende ...



Ihr könnt mich mal - wer fäng hat recht...
Dafür reisst bei mir bestenfalls mal das Vorfach..


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich mal - wer fäng hat recht...
> Dafür reisst bei mir bestenfalls mal das Vorfach..


Damit holst du wirklich alles aus dem Rhein, z.B. Fahrräder, Blindgänger und was sonst noch alles am Grund liegt


----------



## rhinefisher

Und Buhnensteine kann ich einfach umdrehen...


----------



## TobBok

Bin nach Rücksprache mit dem Jugendwart so verblieben, dass die Jugendgruppe die übrigen Ruten sowie einige Rollen überlassen bekommt.
Habe jetzt vier Ruten in meinen Bestand übernommen, der Rest ist nach Rücksprache mit dem Angelhändler meines Vertrauens nicht sonderlich wertvoll.
Der Jugendwart war sehr erfreut, als ich ihm sagte, dass auch eine Picker-Rute und zwei Glasfaser-Stippen dabei waren. Die Kids von heute lernen das wohl nicht mehr wirklich. Insofern - für beide Seiten ein gutes Ergebnis


----------



## Minimax

So, liebe Freunde, nun habe ich mir ein kleines Digitalthermometer mit 2 Meterkabel für kleines Geld bestellt. Mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## Tikey0815

Dann kannst ja MiniMax Werte messen


----------



## phirania

So denn Angeltag beendet.
Nachdem ich heute später als geplant zum Wasser gekommen bin konnte ich doch das schöne Wetter genießen.
Kaum aufgebaut gab's schon Besuch.
Ein verfressener Labrador Mix hatte sich über meine Anfutter und die Frolics hergemacht
Also musste ich mir das Anfutter mutig zurück erobern...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dann kam der gemütliche Teil erst mal die Sonne genießen.


----------



## Hering 58

Und hast du den Labrador Mix gefangen?Sehr schöne Bilder hast du wieder gemacht.


----------



## phirania

Viel ist nicht an den Haken gegangen,aber Schneider bin ich auch nicht geblieben.




Ein paar Rotaugen gab's und einen heftigen Biss den ich nicht verwerten konnte.
Alles in Allem ein schöner Angeltag mit super Wetter um die 18 grad.
Dann aufgesattelt für den Heimweg...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und hast du den Labrador Mix gefangen?Sehr schöne Bilder hast du wieder gemacht.



Den hab ich über die Wiese gescheucht...


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Viel ist nicht an den Haken gegangen,aber Schneider bin ich auch nicht geblieben.



Petri zu den Plötzen und vielen Dank für die Bilder,
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Hätte ja gerne ein paar Döbel gepostet,aber die wollten heute noch nicht.


----------



## Hering 58

Wenigstens Entschneidert. Petri


----------



## Matrix85

Hier Leute, mal was zum aufheizten bis zum Frühling


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ach ich stress mich überhaupt nicht.


Das kommt noch.

Noch etwas zu den Thermometern aus eigener Erfahrung.
Das muss nichts dolles sein oder teuer.
Habe das mal ne Zeit lang gemacht und siehe da.
In einem Baggerloch z.b. und das im Winter ,finde ich einen Temperaturunterschied von 2 Grad nach oben oder unten nicht ohne.
Ich Finde schon das es helfen kann die Suche etwas einzugrenzen.

So jetzt muss ich erst mal die ganzen anderen Posts lesen die hier Tagsüber geschrieben werden.
Mann oh Mann

ed.Rechtschreibung,


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Hier Leute, mal was zum aufheizten bis zum Frühling


Das  Video ist nicht verfügbar 
Watt is denn nu wieder.


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das  Video ist nicht verfügbar
> Watt is denn nu wieder.



wenn DU dann drauf klickts, kommst Du nach Youtube, dort läufts dann.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> wenn DU dann drauf klickts, kommst Du nach Youtube, dort läufts dann.


Hähähähä wer lesen kann...
Jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen .
Danke dir.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich mal - wer fäng hat recht...
> Dafür reisst bei mir bestenfalls mal das Vorfach..


Damit hat er dann aber auch die passende Waffe gegen Baitboote, Drohnen und U-Boote.....


----------



## Nemo

Ich habe heute auch früher Feierabend gemacht und bin hochmotiviert losgezogen. Habe dann dank meiner ausgeklügelten Taktik sehr erfolgreich abgeschneidert.
Aber es war trotzdem nett. Endlich mal wieder gemütlich am Wasser sitzen, Sonne im Gesicht und mit schmutzigen Fingern Brötchen essen.


----------



## Tobias85

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Aber es war trotzdem nett. Endlich mal wieder gemütlich am Wasser sitzen, Sonne im Gesicht und mit schmutzigen Fingern Brötchen essen.



Das ist sowieso das beste am Angeln. 

Petri, piranha...ist doch schonmal ein Anfang, immerhin sind die Fische bei dir aktiv. Das kannst du ja jetzt weiter ausbauen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Hier Leute, mal was zum aufheizten bis zum Frühling



Danke schön fürs Benzin ins Feuer kippen 
Tunken ist Geil


----------



## Andal

Das ist jetzt schon eine sonderbare Zeit. Man zieht voll der Motivation los, ziemlich genau wissend, dass mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens ist, denn die wirkliche Überzeugung, das richtige zu tun. Nur um dann am Ende trotzdem eine tiefe Befriedigung zu empfinden. Irgend wer hat mal Franzosen und Briten beim Angeln verglichen. Der Brite immer bemüht, sich zu verbessern und mit maximalen Fängen zu brillieren. Der Franzose dagegen sehr selbstzufrieden, sich und den Fischen einen schönen Tag, ohne gegenseitige Belästigungen, geschaffen zu haben. Irgendwie sind wir im Februar doch sehr nahe dieser alten Beschreibung des Franzmannes!


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Danke schön fürs Benzin ins Feuer kippen
> Tunken ist Geil


Gern geschehen  
Ich kann es auch nicht abwarten. Neues tackle, werde einen neuen Haken probieren, und verschiedene Taktiken verfolgen.


----------



## Hering 58

Schönes Video.


----------



## feederbrassen

Meine anfängliche Euphorie hat zwar einen leichten dämpfer bekommen aber wenn es zum ersten Mal im neuen Jahr ans Wasser geht wohl auch verständlich, das man als leidenschaftlicher Angler erst mal heiß ist.
Selbst nach über 45 Angeljahren immer wieder das gleiche .
Aber eben immer schön.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Viel ist nicht an den Haken gegangen,aber Schneider bin ich auch nicht geblieben.
> Anhang anzeigen 320342
> 
> Ein paar Rotaugen gab's und einen heftigen Biss den ich nicht verwerten konnte.
> Alles in Allem ein schöner Angeltag mit super Wetter um die 18 grad.
> Dann aufgesattelt für den Heimweg...
> Anhang anzeigen 320343


Geiles Angel Fahrrad hast du ,Kalle.


----------



## phirania

Ja mein Angelmobil..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja ein sehr schönes Fahrrad...


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Meine anfängliche Euphorie hat zwar einen leichten dämpfer bekommen aber wenn es zum ersten Mal im neuen Jahr ans Wasser geht wohl auch verständlich, das man als leidenschaftlicher Angler erst mal heiß ist.
> Selbst nach über 45 Angeljahren immer wieder das gleiche .
> Aber eben immer schön.


Mit der schönste Augenblick des Jahres: Wenn der allererste Fisch davonschwimmt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Mit der schönste Augenblick des Jahres: Wenn der allererste Fisch davonschwimmt.



Aber nicht im Drill!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber nicht im Drill!


Schwömme er nicht davon und gegen die Schnur,  wärs dann ein Drill!?


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Mit der schönste Augenblick des Jahres: Wenn der allererste Fisch davonschwimmt.


nach dem zurücksetzen aber doch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Schwömme er nicht davon und gegen die Schnur,  wärs dann ein Drill!?



Am Davonschwimmen hindert ihn hoffentlich das ausreichend dimensionierte Gerät.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> nach dem zurücksetzen aber doch



So klingt das schon besser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Blah, nehmt euch ein Zimmer


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am Davonschwimmen hindert ihn hoffentlich das ausreichend dimensionierte Gerät.


Davon gehen wir jetzt einfach mal aus, den Waller an der Barbenrute ausschließend.


----------



## feederbrassen




----------



## geomas

@phirania : Petri und danke für die Bilder.


Bin heute erneut Schneider geblieben, hab aber (wie ein Franzose - danke Andal für den Vergleich zwischen Briten und Franzosen) den Tag am Wasser genießen können.

Es war deutlich wärmer, noch weniger windig und damit erheblich leiser als am Freitag.
Konnte sogar die dicke Winterjacke ablegen und mich im Pullover an der Natur erfreuen.

Erfreut haben sich auch „Wietings” (kleine Weißfische) am zähen Ciabatta-Brot. Hatte eine Rute mit Pellet und eine mit Brot draußen. Der Bobbin signalisierte öfters Interesse am Köder, es gab aber nur einen echten Biß an der Festblei-Rute auf einen dicken Happen Ciabatta - der Fisch hing leider nicht. 
Im Wasser war deutlich mehr Bewegung als noch am Freitag und auch in der Natur ringsum. 
Der Wetterbericht sieht für die nächsten Tage (da fehlen mir ohnehin Zeit&Muße) nicht so rosig aus, aber die Online-Wetterfrösche versprechen sonnige Tage ab Freitag (wenn auch kälter als heute).

Evtl. werd ich es das nächste Mal mit kleineren Ködern und Haken versuchen, aber bei der Schnur- und Vorfachstärke weiterhin auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Tobias85

French fishing at it's best. Danke für den kurzen, aber wärmenden Bericht, ich spür die Sonne förmlich auf meinen Rücken scheinen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bin heute erneut Schneider geblieben,
> Konnte sogar die dicke Winterjacke ablegen und mich im Pullover an der Natur erfreuen.
> .



Schön das Du draussen warst, Geomas,
Ich greif das mal auf, und finde überhaupt, das man "Franzose" auch als Schneidersynonym benutzen könnte Rrrrrule Britannia..)
. Sag mal, mir fällt auf, dass Du die Made meidest- Ist das was organisatorisches?
Wie sieht zur Zeit deine Schnur- und Vorfachstärkenlösung aus?


----------



## Andal

Wobei es ja sehr nahe liegt, das Franzosen rein klimatisch gesehen das viel sonnigere Gemüt haben. Aber "den Franzosen machen" für abscheidern hat was!


----------



## Minimax

@Andal ... für wiederholtes Schneidern böte sich ja auch der Begriff "Franzosenkrankheit" an..


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Schön das Du draussen warst, Geomas,
> Ich greif das mal auf, und finde überhaupt, das man "Franzose" auch als Schneidersynonym benutzen könnte Rrrrrule Britannia..)
> . Sag mal, mir fällt auf, dass Du die Made meidest- Ist das was organisatorisches?
> Wie sieht zur Zeit deine Schnur- und Vorfachstärkenlösung aus?



Ja, war ein schöner Tag am Wasser.
Maden - ist in erster Linie eine Frage der Organisation. Ich kann meistens nur von einem auf den nächsten Tag planen und dann schnell Maden oder gar Caster in guter Qualität zu bekommen ist recht aufwändig. Vorratshaltung im Kühlschrank hab ich probiert, ist für mich aber nicht praktikabel. Werde mit Sicherheit aber gelegentlich mit Made fischen, wenn die Tage länger sind und trotz aller Termin-Unsicherheiten die Chancen auf kurze Abend- oder Morgenansitze steigen.
An den hindernisreichen Kleingewässern wie dem kürzlich beangelten Teich nehme ich momentan Geflechtvorfach von um die 10lb Tragkraft, typischerweise stabile 8er Haken und die Hauptschnur entsprechend. Also kein klassisches Karpfengeschirr, sondern ein bis anderthalb Stufen drunter.
Hatte 2017 öfters Probleme, Karpfen mit zarterem Gerät von einer Flucht ins Rohr abzuhalten.


„Franzosenkrankheit” klingt nett ;-)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> „Franzosenkrankheit” klingt nett ;-)



Ist es aber überhaupt nicht, darum, liebe mitlesende junge Menschen, immer (immer!) mit Nübsie!


----------



## geomas

^ gilt natürlich auch für ältere Mitbürger. Keine Altersdiskriminierung bitte ;-)

Und seltsam, bei Morbus Gallicus denke ich an ne Mischung aus Asterix-Comics und Python-Nonsense.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ gilt natürlich auch für ältere Mitbürger. Keine Altersdiskriminierung bitte ;-)
> 
> Und seltsam, bei Morbus Gallicus denke ich an ne Mischung aus Asterix-Comics und Python-Nonsense.


Bei den älteren Mitbürgern hat sich die Problematik meist von alleine erledigt


----------



## Rabauk3

Ich war bei dem feinen Wetter gestern Nachmittag  auch draußen und hab nicht, wie vermutet, abgeschneidert. An meinem kleinen Flüsschen vor einem Trockenspeicherwehr, wo ich häufiger auf Friedfisch oder Aal gehe, hab ich mich entschieden es mit der Match auf Rotaugen zu probieren. Mit auf dem Grund schleifenden 18er Haken mit je einer normalen und einer roten Powerbait Made konnte ich einige schöne landen. Als Bonus-Rute habe ich wie so häufig auf gut Glück die feine Schwingspitze mit Feeder am Anti-tangle Boom und 12er Haken mit einem Maiskorn rausgelegt. Bereits vor dem Zufüttern von Mais konnte ich dort den ersten Karpfen fangen, der überraschenderweise sehr unvorsichtig gebissen hat. Darauf folgten noch zwei weitere (schätzungsweise alle zwischen 5 und 8 Pfund).
Wider Erwarten war es für diese Jahreszeit also ein hervorragender Angeltag und vielleicht lässt sich das Ganze in Kürze wiederholen


----------



## rutilus69

Na dann will ich auch mal schildern, wie der erste warme Angeltag des Jahres bei mir ablief.
Als ich gegen 10:00 Uhr an meiner momentanen Lieblingsstelle, einem kleinen Havel - Altarm, ankam, war erstmal Enttäuschung angesagt. Eine dünne, aber durchgehende Eisschicht bedeckte das Wasser. Also umgedreht und zu einer Stelle am Kanal gefahren, bei der ich auf dem Hinweg schon gesehen hatte, dass sie eisfrei war.
Schnell die Picker-Rute aufgebaut und ab mit dem Wurm ins Wasser. Lange Zeit blieb es sehr ruhig an der Rute, aber auch für mich war es fast wichtiger, bei diesem schönen Wetter draußen zu sein und die Sonne zu genießen.
Aber den Ehrgeiz doch noch was zu fangen war schon da und nach guten zwei Stunden mit  nur zwei ganz vorsichtigen Zupfern wollte ich grade einpacken, als ein gut handlanger Barsch für die Entschneiderung sorgte. Trotzdem packte ich ein und wollte nochmal am Altarm schauen, ob die Sonne das Eis weggetaut hat. Als ich wieder dort ankam, war das Eis verschwunden und zwei Jungschwäne zogen malerisch ihre Runden 
Ich entschied, es mal wieder mit der Stippe zu versuchen, auch weil ich weiß, dass dieser Altarm einen sehr schönen Bestand an Plötzen hat. Keine Riesen, aber schon die Größe, die an feinem Gerät richtig Spaß macht. Noch ein bisschen anfüttern und ab mit dem Maiskorn ins Wasser. Nachdem sich auf Mais nichts rührte, habe ich auf Made gewechselt und so langsam kam Leben in die Bude. Ungefähr eine Stunde lang kam fast Biss auf Biss. Plötzen von fingerlang bis handlang, kleine Güstern und ein paar kleine Ukeleis sorgten für eine sehr kurzweilige Zeit. Kaum war die Sonne hinter den Bäumen, war schlagartig Ruhe.
Ich blieb noch eine Weile sitzen und freute mich einfach nur über den schönen Tag bei tollem Wetter. So kann das Angeljahr ruhig weitergehen


----------



## Minimax

Verdammt, Jungs,

ich gestern abend so: "Nee, Schatz, ich bleib zuhaus, mir ist nicht so gut, Bauchschmerzen und so, morgen gibt's nen heftigen Home-Office-Großkampftag, da will ich fit sein."
Sie so: "Ohhh, Liebster, dann ruh Dich aus, ich bring Dir noch ne Hühnerbrühe runter, erhol Dich gut, Du armer tapferer Minimax"
Ich so: "Ach, das ist so lieb von Dir (sterbender Schwan..), mach Dir keine Umstände, hust, röchel, ich glaube ich hab mir was eingefangen, muss das Bett hüten.."

War dann noch ein sehr netter Abend mit Rutenbau, Futtermischen, Polizeiruf 110 und nem Flässchen Chardonnay.

Grad eben wuchte ich vor dem Haus das ganze Tackle in die Karre, Rutenfutteral, Stuhl, von oben bis unten in olivgrün, Komplett mit Weste und Polbrille auf der Stirn,
schön mit Kippe im Mundwinkel und Fahne bis nach Dänemark... dreh mich fluchend um--

Da steht die Missus mit Fahrrad hinter mir: Offenbar musste sie heut etwas später auf Maloche. Ganz Zuckersüß:
"Naaaa, Du fühlst Dich wohl schon besser, nichtwahr?"

Tja, was sagt man in so ner Lage ?

peinlich,
Euer Minimax

Ist aber nach ner gegenseitigen Kicherei glimpflich abgegangen, hab Küsschen, Klaps aufn Po und Petri heil erhalten...


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil Männers und danke für die Berichte!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, was sagt man in so ner Lage ?


"Ein Wunder, ich würde geheilt!"
"Es ist nicht wonach es aussieht, ich bekam einen Anruf vom Verteidigungsministerium"
"Musst du nicht arbeiten?"
"Frische Luft ist gesund"

Aber die Frage schlechthin ist: war es dein diabolischer Plan heute angeln zu gehen und du hast die Missus deswegen im Regen stehen lassen um früh ins Bett zu gehen oder Jagd dich der Hass auf das Homeoffice aus der Bude oder würdest du tatsächlich spontan geheilt?
Wenn letzteres der Fall wäre wäre ich interessiert, nach fast einem Jahr ohne Infekt hat es mich hernieder geschmettert


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber die Frage schlechthin....
> nach fast einem Jahr ohne Infekt hat es mich hernieder geschmettert



Bisschen was von Allem.. Mrs. Minimax kennt schon ihre Pappenheimer.
Geht natürlich aufs Konto, und gibt nochn Nachspiel, wir wissen ja, wie es läuft.
Dir wünsch ich Gute Besserung!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> .............und nem Flässchen Chardonnay.


Ich schwör....ich hab FÄSSCHEN gelesen  Made my day 

Petri am Wasser gewünscht !


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich schwör....ich hab FÄSSCHEN gelesen  Made my day



Meint ich ja auch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Dann viel Spaß beim ausnüchtern und zieh was raus!


----------



## rutilus69

Petri!!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri,die Damen! Dann gehts ja bei den ersten langsam so richtig los. 

Minimax, das ist bemerkenswert...selbst nach nem Fässchen was-auch-immer und blind vor Vorfreude auf den kommenden Angeltag halte ich es schon für eine Kunst, nicht zu bemerken, dass die Angebetete noch immer in den heimischen Gefilden herumlungert.  Aber ist ja alles nochmal gut gegangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax hat grundlegend alles richtig gemacht und hat ein eigenes Höhlensystem als Mancave


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Minimax hat grundlegend alles richtig gemacht und hat ein eigenes Höhlensystem als Mancave



Da bist Du uns ja weit voraus mit Deinem Anwesen.  Jede Möglichkeit sich zu verstecken und bei den Entfernungen hört man auch nichts wenn die beste aller Ehefrauen mal nach einem Rufen sollte.


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal schildern, wie der erste warme Angeltag des Jahres bei mir ablief.
> Als ich gegen 10:00 Uhr an meiner momentanen Lieblingsstelle, einem kleinen Havel - Altarm, ankam, war erstmal Enttäuschung angesagt. Eine dünne, aber durchgehende Eisschicht bedeckte das Wasser. Also umgedreht und zu einer Stelle am Kanal gefahren, bei der ich auf dem Hinweg schon gesehen hatte, dass sie eisfrei war.
> Schnell die Picker-Rute aufgebaut und ab mit dem Wurm ins Wasser. Lange Zeit blieb es sehr ruhig an der Rute, aber auch für mich war es fast wichtiger, bei diesem schönen Wetter draußen zu sein und die Sonne zu genießen.
> Aber den Ehrgeiz doch noch was zu fangen war schon da und nach guten zwei Stunden mit  nur zwei ganz vorsichtigen Zupfern wollte ich grade einpacken, als ein gut handlanger Barsch für die Entschneiderung sorgte. Trotzdem packte ich ein und wollte nochmal am Altarm schauen, ob die Sonne das Eis weggetaut hat. Als ich wieder dort ankam, war das Eis verschwunden und zwei Jungschwäne zogen malerisch ihre Runden
> Ich entschied, es mal wieder mit der Stippe zu versuchen, auch weil ich weiß, dass dieser Altarm einen sehr schönen Bestand an Plötzen hat. Keine Riesen, aber schon die Größe, die an feinem Gerät richtig Spaß macht. Noch ein bisschen anfüttern und ab mit dem Maiskorn ins Wasser. Nachdem sich auf Mais nichts rührte, habe ich auf Made gewechselt und so langsam kam Leben in die Bude. Ungefähr eine Stunde lang kam fast Biss auf Biss. Plötzen von fingerlang bis handlang, kleine Güstern und ein paar kleine Ukeleis sorgten für eine sehr kurzweilige Zeit. Kaum war die Sonne hinter den Bäumen, war schlagartig Ruhe.
> Ich blieb noch eine Weile sitzen und freute mich einfach nur über den schönen Tag bei tollem Wetter. So kann das Angeljahr ruhig weitergehen
> Anhang anzeigen 320350



Na denn mal Petri.
Hab gestern auch die Sonne genossen.


----------



## phirania

Heute werd ich auch noch mal alles auspacken was ich noch so an Ködern vorrätig habe.
Gestern war ja erst ein vorsichtig abtasten angesagt..


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich schwör....ich hab FÄSSCHEN gelesen  Made my day
> 
> Petri am Wasser gewünscht !


Du bist nicht der einzige, der was von Fässern gelesen hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Da bist Du uns ja weit voraus mit Deinem Anwesen.  Jede Möglichkeit sich zu verstecken und bei den Entfernungen hört man auch nichts wenn die beste aller Ehefrauen mal nach einem Rufen sollte.


Dabei ist es äußerst wichtig, das Handy grundsätzlich immer auf lautlos zu haben. Vibrationsalarm kann man ja mal nicht mitkriegen


----------



## Andal

Darum mein Aufruf: Macht euch nicht zum Sklaven eurer eigenen Telefone!


----------



## Tikey0815

Mein Handy ist immer lautlos...ich bin nur Sklave meiner französischen Triebe


----------



## Racklinger

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mein Handy ist immer lautlos...ich bin nur Sklave meiner französischen Triebe


Uhoh, Kopfkino


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Uhoh, Kopfkino


Eher uhoh syphillis...


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eher uhoh syphillis...


Hmmpf...ihr seid Ferkel.....ich bezog das auf die leichte un-verbissene Art die Rute zu schwingen  (Kopfkino reloaded )


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Darum mein Aufruf: Macht euch nicht zum Sklaven eurer eigenen Telefone!


Den Job hat schon wer, ich bin verheiratet


----------



## Andal

Wenn Franzosen angeln gehen...


----------



## gründler

lg


----------



## Andal

Wobei ja die Brüder jenseits der Vogesen schon auch was drauf haben. Die Fischerei mit den Systemen á la Albert Drachkovitch, oder das Peche au Toc... da lässt sich was lernen und auch auf unsere Verhältnisse abwandeln!


----------



## phirania

Dann eher mit Taktik...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=EnYZmuKhSvY&usg=AOvVaw1H6RsIpVaIWawTpSDgunWw


----------



## phirania

gründler schrieb:


> lg



Upps war einer schneller...


----------



## Andal

Ich war mal vor gut 20 Jahren mit einem Franzosen auf einem Seitenarm des Shannon unterwegs... der hat die Brochets schneller gefangen, als man Keks buchstabieren konnte. Der wußte wirklich, was er tat!


----------



## gründler

phirania schrieb:


> Upps war einer schneller...



Der Louis halt,das gab es damals 60er-90er öfter mal im TV..... Kult....


----------



## Andal

gründler schrieb:


> Der Louis halt,das gab es damals 60er-90er öfter mal im TV..... Kult....


Kann ich heute aber auch nur noch wohldosiert vertragen. Eine ganze Folge "Fantomas" wäre echt too much.


----------



## gründler

Ich glaub die Ausserirdischen und die Kohlsuppe hab ich damals 100 mal gesehen....und der Bucklige hat Francine.... piep......die alte Querflinte im Gesicht......ach war schön...


----------



## Andal

Diese Filme kamen meistens Dienstags um 19.30 Uhr im ZDF ... der Rest der Woche war dann der komplette Schulhof im "Louis Sprech"...


----------



## TobBok

Ich habe heute die Sachen vom Jugendwart abholen lassen.
Er war schwer begeistert von den Ruten- insofern alles richtig gemacht.
So sollte das sein.


----------



## phirania

Heute war es zwar nicht ganz so schön wie gestern,aber es zog mich wieder ans Wasser.
Diesmal hab ich ein wenig Hanf und Weizen mit ins Spiel gebracht.
Die Fische waren auch ein wenig aktiver als gestern.
Wenig Sonne,sehr Bewölkt bei gut 11 Grad mit Wind und 6 Grad im Wasser.









Macht Tag für Tag mehr Spass,so soll es weitergehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, piranha!


----------



## Matrix85

Petri heil.


----------



## phirania

Danke Euch.
Heute war etwas mehr los als gestern ann der Werse..


----------



## Andal

Petri Heil!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Daumen hoch  , vor allem wegen dem dynamischen oberen Foto (12708) !


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri kalle! Schönes actionfoto, ich habe dabei meist zu viel zu tun zum fotografieren


----------



## feederbrassen

Solche Bilder sind klasse.
Petri heil .


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Damit hat er dann aber auch die passende Waffe gegen Baitboote, Drohnen und U-Boote.....



Einen Jet Ski habe ich tatsächlich mal erwicht - konnte den zwar nicht drillen, aber der Typ musste doch stoppen - ich habe einen Wiiliamson Lure verloren, er ein Stück seiner Verkleidung....
Ganz ehrlich, wirklich Spaß macht das mit der 400gr Rute nichtmal bei ner 80er Barbe, aber bevor ich nen kompletten Schneidertag hinlege, gehe ich mit schwerem Besteck in die richtig harte Strömung. Mein Standard zum barbenfischen ist schon ne ganz normale Browning Syntec mit 150gr...
Wichtig sind Köder, Haken und Vorfach - was danach kommt ist bloß für den Spaßfaktor relevant.


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Einen Jet Ski habe ich tatsächlich mal erwicht - konnte den zwar nicht drillen, aber der Typ musste doch stoppen - ich habe einen Wiiliamson Lure verloren, er ein Stück seiner Verkleidung....
> Ganz ehrlich, wirklich Spaß macht das mit der 400gr Rute nichtmal bei ner 80er Barbe, aber bevor ich nen kompletten Schneidertag hinlege, gehe ich mit schwerem Besteck in die richtig harte Strömung. Mein Standard zum barbenfischen ist schon ne ganz normale Browning Syntec mit 150gr...
> Wichtig sind Köder, Haken und Vorfach - was danach kommt ist bloß für den Spaßfaktor relevant.


Stippfischen auf Rotaugen macht doch erst mit einer 10000er Rolle, bespult mit 0,22er Geflecht, und ner krassen Wallerrute Spaß...immer diese Fake News *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Einen Jet Ski habe ich tatsächlich mal erwischt .



Hab gehört, Brotflocke soll auch top für die sein, die knallen da so richtig drauf.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hab gehört, Brotflocke soll auch top für die sein, die knallen da so richtig drauf.


Leider kein selektiver Köder, ein Kayak hat mal das Brandungsdreibein meines Kumpels in die Fulda gerissen. Deswegen ist es bei Gewässern wo Wasserfahrzeuge vorkommen wichtig aufmerksam auf die Rute zu achten um jederzeit einzugreifen. Es wäre schade, wenn so majestätische Geschenke der Natur aufgrund einer Unachtsamkeit verludern würden


----------



## geomas

@Rabauk3 : Herzliches Petri heil!
Schön, daß Du mit der Schwingspitze punkten konntest.

@rutilus69 : Petri! Auch Dir danke für den schönen Bericht.

@Minimax : Haha, da hat Deine Missus aber so richtig Einen gut bei Dir. Und ähhh, warst Du jetzt eigentlich am Wasser... ?

@phirania : Petri! Gut zu lesen, daß die Fischis aktiver werden.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leider kein selektiver Köder, ein Kayak hat mal das Brandungsdreibein meines Kumpels in die Fulda gerissen. Deswegen ist es bei Gewässern wo Wasserfahrzeuge vorkommen wichtig aufmerksam auf die Rute zu achten um jederzeit einzugreifen. Es wäre schade, wenn so majestätische Geschenke der Natur aufgrund einer Unachtsamkeit verludern würden



Da sagste was. Seh ich immer wieder an der Spree, wenn die megahippen Streetfischer mit ihren Spassrütchen auf Kanus gehen, um dann ihre Youtube Videos zu drehen.
Und dann Hauptsache kaputtdrillen über Bremse und zurücksetzen. Klar das die feinen jungen Herren dann auch keinen vernünftigen Kescher brauchen?
Wenn dann aber mal son Ausflugsdampfer einsteigt, ist das Geschrei groß? Wenn der überhaupt gelandet werden kann, wird natürlich auch nix verwertet.
Grüße!
 T. Rex


----------



## geomas

Ein Bekannter hat mal berichtet, daß er mit dem Angeber-Motorboot eines Kumpels (so ne Art Miami-Vice-Flitzer) mehrere Brandungsruten von der Seebrücke gezogen hat. Unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt der Story kann so was für den Speedboat-Freak auch teuer, also richtig teuer werden. Die teilweise sehr wartungsintensiven Antriebe mögen zum Beispiel keine Multifile.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat mal berichtet, daß er mit dem Angeber-Motorboot eines Kumpels (so ne Art Miami-Vice-Flitzer) mehrere Brandungsruten von der Seebrücke gezogen hat. Unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt der Story kann so was für den Speedboat-Freak auch teuer, also richtig teuer werden. Die teilweise sehr wartungsintensiven Antriebe mögen zum Beispiel keine Multifile.


Solche Geschichten gibt es hier auch von einem Bauern der nicht will dass in "seinem" Altarm gefischt wird (von der öffentlichen Straße bräuchte man einen sehr langen Kescher, von der anderen Seite jagt er die Leute weg [eingefriedetes Grundstück]). Finde das wenig glaubhaft da er immer freundlich zu mir war. Aber ich bin eigentlich auch ein freundlicher und ein wenig rücksichtsvoller Zeitgenosse. Hat vielleicht was damit zu tun


----------



## Andal

Dann eben einen steinharten Wecken Brot von der Brücke ... a bisserl zielen muss man halt.

Wobei an kleineren Flüssen Schüsse mit der Madenschleuder ungeahnte Wirkung erzielen können. Hab an der Lahn mal ein Kanu unter Feuer genommen und wie da alles im Boot krabbelte kam sauber Stimmung auf - besonders bei dem halbwüchsigen Mädel. Hei, war das ein Spass!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax : Haha, da hat Deine Missus aber so richtig Einen gut bei Dir. Und ähhh, warst Du jetzt eigentlich am Wasser... ?



Ach ja, die Beweibten unter uns wissen es, unsere Holden stellen die moralische Überlegenheit bereits mit dem ersten Kuss her, schneller als die Amis die
Lufthoheit. Im Rest des Lebens geht's dann nur noch um die Höhe der Schuld, die wir mühsam und ineffizient mit Blumensträussen, Restaurantbesuchen oder
Urlauben zu tilgen versuchen, natürlich ohne jede Aussicht auf Erfolg.
Ich bin dann noch ans Wasser gekommen, aber Unrecht gut gedeihet nicht: Grauer Himmel, böiger Wind, vielleicht zwei Bisse, ein kleiner mittzwanziger Brassen, mickrig, mürrisch und missmutig hat sich dann augenrollend erbarmt. Vermutlich bloss um mir zu zeigen, dass Fisch da ist, aber ich zu blöde bin, den Schlüssel zu finden. Hab mich dann auch unter jagenden, bleiernen Wolken, beschämt über meine Niedertracht verzogen. Eine solcher Zufallstreffer kann schlimmer als ein heroisches Kategorie I Schneidern sein.
Tja, so hats sichs zugetragen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Stippfischen auf Rotaugen macht doch erst mit einer 10000er Rolle, bespult mit 0,22er Geflecht, und ner krassen Wallerrute Spaß


Ich sag nur Elektrorolle und Bodenanker


----------



## geomas

„Niedertracht” ist ist schon starker Tobak. Sei nicht zu hart zu Dir; jeder hat schon mal getrickst und ist dabei auf die Nase gefallen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Beweibten unter uns wissen es, unsere Holden stellen die moralische Überlegenheit bereits mit dem ersten Kuss her, schneller als die Amis die
> Lufthoheit. Im Rest des Lebens geht's dann nur noch um die Höhe der Schuld, die wir mühsam und ineffizient mit Blumensträussen, Restaurantbesuchen oder
> Urlauben zu tilgen versuchen, natürlich ohne jede Aussicht auf Erfolg.


Das Hauptproblem ist eigentlich nur, dass man jahrhunderlang die richtig geilen toffen Weiber alle verbrannt hat.
Die Verpetzer waren die Anderen - "Rochen" wie Andal mal so treffend schrieb. Negativselektion in Höchstpotenz - bis heute.
Mit den Anderen müssen wir eben dafür büßen ... Hexenfluch sei dank.


----------



## Kochtopf

Eben, geo!
Denn, lieber Minimax:

Du hast ihr ja nicht geschadet, du hast ihr Zeit für sich selber geschenkt- und Zeit ist das kostbarste was wir haben - du bist ein sehr liebevoller Partner, Minitax!
Mit kleinem Kind weiß man so gesten zu schätzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist eigentlich nur, dass man jahrhunderlang die richtig geilen Weiber alle verbrannt hat, mit dem Rest müssen wir eben dafür büßen ... Hexenfluch sei dank.


Meine SchwieMu gehört hierbei zu den unfangbaren Kapitalen


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Herr Minimax. Dem armen Brassen vorzuwerfen, er hätte nur gebissen, um dich vorzuführen, ist aber eine recht pessimistische Interpretation der Ereignisse. Immerhin bist du einer der wenigen, die bei beiden letzten Ansitzen nicht geschneidert haben.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist eigentlich nur, dass man jahrhunderlang die richtig geilen Weiber alle verbrannt hat, mit dem Rest müssen wir eben dafür büßen ... Hexenfluch sei dank.



Naja, beim Thema der frühneuzeitlichen Hexenprozesse pflege ich meinen Diskussionspartnerinnen (meist mit Holzperlenketten, exaltierten Brillen, inakzeptablen Haarfarben und rechtschaffener Empörung ausgestattet) zu entgegnen: "War doch ein erfolgreiches Projekt"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ihr seid ein bissel schnell - aber Sache erfasst und da sind wir ja auf einer Spur!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Naja, beim Thema der frühneuzeitlichen Hexenprozesse pflege ich meinen Diskussionspartnerinnen (meist mit Holzperlenketten, exaltierten Brillen, inakzeptablen Haarfarben und rechtschaffener Empörung ausgestattet) zu entgegnen: "War doch ein erfolgreiches Projekt"


Und was brennt noch?


----------



## Andal

Es lebt sich glänzend im selbstauferlegten Zölibat. Wobei ich ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen möchte, dass das Zölibat ja nur die feste Verbindung ablehnt!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ..der wenigen, die bei beiden letzten Ansitzen nicht geschneidert haben...



Harte Zeiten, Freund Tobias, und unsere Asse kommen nicht ans Wasser, oder können nicht auf Schwärme operieren, die Fische haben scheinbar ASDIC dieser Tage..
Immerhin: Das Geistige kommt hier nicht zu kurz! 

pinnng.. pinng.. pinng.. Döö-dödödödödö-(Gott, hab mich als Kind immer erschreckt, wenn der Bug aus dem grünen Dunkel auftauchte..)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Es lebt sich glänzend im selbstauferlegten Zölibat. Wobei ich ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen möchte, dass das Zölibat ja nur die feste Verbindung ablehnt!


Jupp, gibt ja zum Glück auch Alternativen, oder besser gesagt andere Kulturregeln.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jupp, gibt ja zum Glück auch Alternativen, oder besser gesagt andere Kulturregeln.


Wegen einem gelegentlichen Milchkaffee stellt sich ja auch keiner eine Kuh in den Garten.


----------



## geomas

Bei Hexen muß ich immer an mein Lieblings-Plattencover denken:





Ship arriving too late to save a drowning witch

...und erst dann an die Pythons.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das muss wohl mit so einer Art männlichen Uhrsehnsucht zusamenhängen, to Save A Drowning Witch.

Und das nicht als oder wie ein Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und was brennt noch?



Das ist natürlich keine Misogynie, oder der grade im AB grassierenden Andropause geschuldet, sondern die Lust an der Provokation eben dieser Damen (Die im Gegensatz zu den sozial und ökonomisch randständigen Opfern von damals saturiert in der Mitte der Gesellschaft stehen). Die frühneuzeitlichen Hexenprozesse (und -morde) waren ein massenpsychologisches Phänomen, das ziemlich sauber mit Krisenereignissen korrelierte, in diesem Zusammenhang lohnt die Betrachtung der Ereignisse in Salem (direkt nach den Indianerkriegen) oder die postkolonialen Greuel in verschiedenen Gebieten Afrikas.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich keine Misogynie, oder der grade im AB grassierenden Andropause geschuldet, sondern die Lust an der Provokation eben dieser Damen. Die frühneuzeitlichen Hexenprozesse (und -morde) waren ein massenpsychologisches Phänomen, das ziemlich sauber mit Krisenereignissen korrelierte, in diesem Zusammenhang lohnt die Betrachtung der Ereignisse in Salem (direkt nach den Indianerkriegen) oder die postkolonialen Greuel in verschiedenen Gebieten Afrikas.


Ich wäre mit "Noch mehr Hexen!" Zufrieden gewesen


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...und erst dann an die Pythons.



Hahaha, und der eitle Frank hat auch noch ein "Z" untergebracht!









Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wäre mit "Noch mehr Hexen!" Zufrieden gewesen



Déformation professionnelle.  Musste ohnehin kontextualisiert werden, und ich brauchte einen Vorwand, um erneut hier im Board "Andropause" zu erwähnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> um erneut hier im Board "Andropause" zu erwähnen.


Wußte und kannte ich gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. 

Sogar richtig viel Aufwand drum:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maturitas


----------



## Andal

Auf Facebook, in der Karpfenszene Deutschland, wogt grad hin und her, wie viel jetzt soundso viele Lbs. werfen - es ist köstlich!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Auf Facebook, in der Karpfenszene Deutschland, wogt grad hin und her, wie viel jetzt soundso viele Lbs. werfen - es ist köstlich!


Ouh, ouh was? Bitte Linken oder Suchworte, das hört sich wunderbar an!


----------



## Andal

https://www.facebook.com/groups/230732020721671/permalink/626386057822930/

Jedenfalls erkennt man sofort die Angler und wer per Oma's Sponsoring auch mal am Wasser ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Déformation professionnelle.  Musste ohnehin kontextualisiert werden, und ich brauchte einen Vorwand, um erneut *hier* im Board "*Andropause*" zu erwähnen.


Das ist wie Karpfen zum redmirepool tragen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist wie Karpfen zum redmirepool tragen



Ahahahaha!
...
Hahahaha.. Atemnot!

@Andal , vielen Dank für den Link, komm leider noch nicht rein weil geschlossene Gruppe. Kann mir vorstellen, das das ein herrlicher Katastrophenschauplatz ist..


----------



## geomas

Unabhängig vom Testkurven=Wurfgewicht-Irrsinn: ich hab ja nie einen sogenannten Spod benutzt, deshalb ne doofe Frage - was mag ein größerer Spod gefüllt denn wiegen? Geht das so in Richtung halbes Pfund?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ahahahaha!
> ...
> Hahahaha.. Atemnot!
> 
> @Andal , vielen Dank für den Link, komm leider noch nicht rein weil geschlossene Gruppe. Kann mir vorstellen, das das ein herrlicher Katastrophenschauplatz ist..


Ja. Und morgen in der "kleinen Pause" fragen sie dann, wo man die besten Fertig Rigs kaufen kann.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Testkurven=Wurfgewicht-Irrsinn: ich hab ja nie einen sogenannten Spod benutzt, deshalb ne doofe Frage - was mag ein größerer Spod gefüllt denn wiegen? Geht das so in Richtung halbes Pfund?


Die großen Sbombs und Raketen haben schon an die 300 gr.
Darum gibts ja auch 5 lbs. Sbombrods und die heben dann die kleinen Buben beim ersten Wurf aus den zu großen Jogginghosen. Ich sagte bereits, es ist köstlich!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Die großen Sbombs und Raketen haben schon an die 300 gr.
> Darum gibts ja auch 5 lbs. Sbombrods und die heben dann die kleinen Buben beim ersten Wurf aus den zu großen Jogginghosen. Ich sagte bereits, es ist köstlich!



Aha, danke, also gut 10 Unzen Wurfgewicht ;-)


Ich wurstel ja auch gerne mit Unzen, Zoll und so rum und vertue mich regelmäßig. 
Aber irgendwie passen das Angeln und seltsame Maßeinheiten ganz gut zusammen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich kann an fertigrigs und -vorfächern nicht viel schlechtes erkennen (solange die Knoten halten)
Mal was anderes: wie funktioniert das mit dem Baitdropper? Ich hau eine Montage in den Fluss und den Baitdropper ein paar Meter flussaufwärts in die gleiche Spur?


----------



## Minimax

Ich finde ja -so am grünen Tisch, ungekränkelt von Sachkenntnis- das Die Idee, mit einer Fuhre orntlich Futter zum Platz zu bringen, garnicht so schlecht: Ein Mega-Splosh nervt die Fische wahrscheinlch weniger als alle 3 Minuten nen Feeder detoniern zu lassen.
Vielleicht kann man das Prinzip für leichteres Angeln runterskalieren?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann an fertigrigs und -vorfächern nicht viel schlechtes erkennen (solange die Knoten halten)
> Mal was anderes: wie funktioniert das mit dem Baitdropper? Ich hau eine Montage in den Fluss und den Baitdropper ein paar Meter flussaufwärts in die gleiche Spur?


Ungefähr so. Aber am besten senkt man ihn genau auf dem Futterplatz auf. Zum Füttern per werfen sind dann Sbombs besser geeignet. Muss man im Fluss halt die Strömung und die Tiefe mit einrechnen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal war schneller!


----------



## Kochtopf

€ 2,51 30%OFF | Carp Fishing Large Rockets Spod bomb Fishing Tackle Feeders Pellet Rocket Feeder Float bait holder maker Tackle Tool https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4JNTwIk

Gibt die ja in verschiedensten Größen aber braucht immer schweres Gerät. Ansonsten GPS an den Haken und Drohne mit Futterluke auf die Koordinaten ansetzen


----------



## geomas

Für echtes Nahdistanzangeln will ich immer noch mal einen Baitdropper an ner stabilen Stippe probieren. 
Für „Wurfentfernung” steht das Ausprobieren von PVA-Säckchen auf dem Plan.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann an fertigrigs und -vorfächern nicht viel schlechtes erkennen (solange die Knoten halten)


Ich vertraue nur dem Mist, den ich selber verbockt habe.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Für echtes Nahdistanzangeln will ich immer noch mal einen Baitdropper an ner stabilen Stippe probieren.
> Für „Wurfentfernung” steht das Ausprobieren von PVA-Säckchen auf dem Plan.


PVA benutze ich seit Jahren. Eimampfrei!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Für echtes Nahdistanzangeln will ich immer noch mal einen Baitdropper an ner stabilen Stippe probieren.
> Für „Wurfentfernung” steht das Ausprobieren von PVA-Säckchen auf dem Plan.



PVA finde ich super, ich mag die Tüten mehr als Netze um angemachtes Bröselfutter zu verklappen, wichtig ist es ein paar mal mit der Ködernadel einzustechen damit der Beutel auch untergeht. Pva schnüre sind lokuspokus, anspeicheln und zudrehen  langt dicke.
Es ist doof wenn der pva Beutel über einem in den Bäumen hängenbleibt und es dann regnet


----------



## Andal

Beim PVA hat sowohl der Beutel, als auch die Socke Berechtigung. Grundsätzlich mag ich die Socken lieber, da ich seltenst mit Bröselfutter arbeite. Bei Partikeln muss man halt aufpassen. Sobald Wasser ins Spiel kommt, löst sich das Zeug schneller auf, als man auswerfen kann. Aber es gibt auch PVA freundliche Partikel im Handel. Auf Ölbasis eingelegt. Das gibt dann eine richtige Sauerei. So wie Goo und Konsorten.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ansonsten GPS an den Haken und Drohne mit Futterluke auf die Koordinaten ansetzen


http://€ 2,51  30%OFF | Carp Fishin...Tool https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4JNTwIk

Ach, wo wir grad bei einem Hauch von Silizium sind: hier mal mein neues Thermometer.






Nun, es zeigt die Temperatur, hat nen 2m Draht, und ich wette, irgendwo an meiner Weste findet sich noch ein Täschlein dafür.


----------



## geomas

PVA: ich hatte mal ein billiges Set gekauft, scheint auch zu funktionieren. Muß da nur Routine reinbekommen. 
Hakt Ihr die gefüllten Beutelchen oder Säckchen oder versenkt ihr Haken+Köder im PVA-Dings vor der Füllung mit Futter?


----------



## Andal

Mach bloss nicht selbständig das Kabel länger. Das gibt Missweisungen, dass es dich schaudert.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : 30,6°C ? Manche mögens heiß, oder was?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> PVA: ich hatte mal ein billiges Set gekauft, scheint auch zu funktionieren. Muß da nur Routine reinbekommen.
> Hakt Ihr die gefüllten Beutelchen oder Säckchen oder versenkt ihr Haken+Köder im PVA-Dings vor der Füllung mit Futter?


Ich mach mir die Sackerl in den Pausen vor und lagere sie in der Futtertüte, im Eimer. Und ich hake sie immer an. Ich will ja das bisschen Futter direkt am Platz haben.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde ja -so am grünen Tisch, ungekränkelt von Sachkenntnis- das Die Idee, mit einer Fuhre orntlich Futter zum Platz zu bringen, garnicht so schlecht: Ein Mega-Splosh nervt die Fische wahrscheinlch weniger als alle 3 Minuten nen Feeder detoniern zu lassen.
> Vielleicht kann man das Prinzip für leichteres Angeln runterskalieren?



Ich denke das kommt ganz auf den Feeder und die übrigen Gegebeneiten an. Öfföff nutzt ja das häufige Werfen mit wenigen Ködern/Partikeln drin sehr erfolgreich, um einen gewissen Futterneid zu erzeugen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig im Kopf habe. Und da reduziert er die Frequenz ja auch nur dann, wenn er Schleien am platz vermutet, den Rest scheint es ja nicht zu stören. 

Hast du aber gleich zwei Handvoll Weizen am Platz liegen, dann ist nichts mit Futterneid und die Fische müssen auch erstmal deinen Köder unter den vielen Partikeln finden - den sie dann aber in aller Ruhe begutachten können, weil ja Überangebot herrscht. Im Fluss sicher was anderes, aber da wird das Futter ja auch weggespült und man muss rechtzeitig wieder nachlegen. Und ob man da immer in die richtige Spur trifft, in der man auch tatsächlich angelt? Ich glaube, die Raketen sind eher was fürs Karpfenangeln, wenns um mehrere Quadratmeter große Futterplätze geht. Ich sehe für mich persönlich sonst keine Situation, in der ich sie anwenden würde.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Mach bloss nicht selbständig das Kabel länger. Das gibt Missweisungen, dass es dich schaudert.



Wichtiger Hinweis! Auf keinen Fall, hab schon nachgelesen dan läuft alles aus dem Ruder.- mir reichts, den Nübsie ufernah ins Wasser zu legen, während ich das _Rig _(jawohl, _Rig , _nicht Montage) fertigmache.

@Tobias85 , hast recht, ist auch wieder wahr. Eine Frage der Dosierung. Abgesehen davon: Natürlich ist des ÖffÖffs Ratschluss unergründlich.


----------



## Tobias85

Die Thermometer findet man bei Bedarf übrigens auch bis 10m Kabellänge, wenns mal einer brauchen sollte.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> während ich das _Rig _(jawohl, _Rig , _nicht Montage) fertigmache.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


>



Jaha, mein Lieber da staunst Du, wie?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hake pva auch an.
Ansonsten: wenn erstmal bambule am Platz ist dann kann so ein Säckchen mit Bröseln und Partikeln durchaus orgiastische Reaktionen hervorrufen.  Aber für schleie, Karpfen, tralala und Co. spielt futterneid erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle, glaube ich


----------



## geomas

Rig? Bist Du so schnell in die geschlossene Benutzergruppe der Karpfenszene aufgenommen worden?

Ne, bei Rig denke ich an Segelboote oder an Katastrophenfilme aus dem Offshore-Oil-Drilling-Bereich.
Mein English is alle now.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei Rig denke ich an Rick & Morty
*ed*
'Geschlossene' ist hierbei das Zauberwort, geo


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Thermometer findet man bei Bedarf übrigens auch bis 10m Kabellänge, wenns mal einer brauchen sollte.


Heutzutage schon. Aber ich hatte so ein Trumm zu einer Zeit gekauft, da war gar kein Kabel dran. Aber ein Freund hat Elektrotechnik studiert. Der hat es dann "hochgerüstet". Mit dem sensorklöppel hätte man eine Wildsau totschlagen können und mitten im Winter hatte das Wasser vom Bach 40°C. "Man muss es nur herunterrechnen!" sein  trockener Kommi...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Heutzutage schon. Aber ich hatte so ein Trumm zu einer Zeit gekauft, da war gar kein Kabel dran. Aber ein Freund hat Elektrotechnik studiert. Der hat es dann "hochgerüstet". Mit dem sensorklöppel hätte man eine Wildsau totschlagen können und mitten im Winter hatte das Wasser vom Bach 40°C. "Man muss es nur herunterrechnen!" sein  trockener Kommi...


Es hat dir sehr zuverlässig angezeigt, dass ein Biss unwahrscheinlich wäre, ob da jetzt 4 oder 40° stehen - beißen dürfte bei beidem nur wenig


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ... Aber ein Freund hat Elektrotechnik studiert. Der hat es dann "hochgerüstet". Mit dem sensorklöppel hätte man eine Wildsau totschlagen können und mitten im Winter hatte das Wasser vom Bach 40°C. "Man muss es nur herunterrechnen!" sein  trockener Kommi...



Ein echter Ingenieur eben.

Und wenns nach dem Herunterrechnen nicht paßt sind Rundungsfehler des Anwenders Ursache des Problems.


----------



## Drillsucht69

phirania schrieb:


> Heute war es zwar nicht ganz so schön wie gestern,aber es zog mich wieder ans Wasser.
> Diesmal hab ich ein wenig Hanf und Weizen mit ins Spiel gebracht.
> Die Fische waren auch ein wenig aktiver als gestern.
> Wenig Sonne,sehr Bewölkt bei gut 11 Grad mit Wind und 6 Grad im Wasser.
> Anhang anzeigen 320366
> Anhang anzeigen 320367
> 
> 
> Macht Tag für Tag mehr Spass,so soll es weitergehen.



Kalle hast Du Kurzzeitgedächnis ??? Das schöne Actionfoto hast Du uns schon im Beitrag 11527 präsentiert !!!!
Da habe ich mich schon voll gewundert, weil bei dir am Gewässer bei Windstärke 10m/sec. an den Tag keine Wellen zu sehen waren !!!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es hat dir sehr zuverlässig angezeigt, dass ein Biss unwahrscheinlich wäre, ob da jetzt 4 oder 40° stehen - beißen dürfte bei beidem nur wenig


Ein Versuch halt und der Fa. Conrad hat es guten Umsatz beschert. Das Zeug war Seinerzeit nicht wirklich billig.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ein echter Ingenieur eben.
> 
> Und wenns nach dem Herunterrechnen nicht paßt sind Rundungsfehler des Anwenders Ursache des Problems.


Das kannst du laut sagen. Bei seinem Audi 50 hat er einen Zigarettenanzünder eingebaut, aber statt das Kabel auf eine brauchbare Länge zu schneiden, hat er lieber 5m davon unters Armaturenbrett gestopft, weil bei dem Ding ja der Widerstand des Kabels keine Rolle spielen würde. Dafür hat er dann den Anzünder so gequetscht, dass beim ersten Test ein kleiner, glühender "Komet" der Länge nach durchs Auto gehüpft ist...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax : 30,6°C ? Manche mögens heiß, oder was?



Wozu hätt ich denn eine eigene Bude, wo ich nackt basteln und Nachtfalter züchten könnte? Es reibe sich mit der Lotion ein!



geomas schrieb:


> Rig?(..)
> Ne, bei Rig denke ich an Segelboote oder an Katastrophenfilme



Was is denn überhaupt so einne Rig?
Einne Rigg is das laufende Gut auf eine Sejelschiff, also allet wat nit Stengen und Spieren und Wanten is. Wat mit de Stagen is, is unjewiss.
Und sonne Rigg find sich dann auch an meine  Ruuute, aber die is ja kein Windjammer, und nen Linjenschiff ja auch nit, nichwahr?  Also is de Rigg an de Angelruuute
allet, wat auf de Schnur kommt, und sich vertüddeln kann. Schätz ich mal so.


----------



## Andal

Rig... Leader... Terminal Tackle... Vorfach... Montage... bleiben sie dran, es bleibt spannend!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fällt alles mehr oder minder unter nur nubbsie


----------



## Andal

Nubsie aber nur wenn es grün, oder camouflage ist!


----------



## geomas

Aus dem Aufriggen eines Segelschiffs wird mancherorts ein Event gemacht. 
Und ich meine, diesen Begriff auch (abwertend) im Zusammenhang mit dem „Sichmalschnellhübschmachen” von weiblichen Mitmenschen vernommen zu haben. 
Da gibt es ja gelegentlich auch einiges, nun ja, hochzuschnallen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Aus dem Aufriggen eines Segelschiffs wird mancherorts ein Event gemacht.
> Und ich meine, diesen Begriff auch (abwertend) im Zusammenhang mit dem „Sichmalschnellhübschmachen” von weiblichen Mitmenschen vernommen zu haben.
> Da gibt es ja gelegentlich auch einiges, nun ja, hochzuschnallen.



Haschtag "auftakeln", Haschtag "Fregatte"


----------



## geomas

^ Bingo!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Haschtag "auftakeln", Haschtag "Fregatte"


Um Gottes Willen - das ruft doch die Uschi auf den Plan, dann kommt der Berater und es wird unglaublich teuer.

Ich geh ins Bett ... schlaft dann auch wohl, ihr Brüder!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich geh ins Bett ... schlaft dann auch wohl, ihr Brüder!



Nacht Andal, nacht Jungs, träumt was Schönes!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde ja -so am grünen Tisch, ungekränkelt von Sachkenntnis- das Die Idee, mit einer Fuhre orntlich Futter zum Platz zu bringen, garnicht so schlecht: Ein Mega-Splosh nervt die Fische wahrscheinlch weniger als alle 3 Minuten nen Feeder detoniern zu lassen.
> Vielleicht kann man das Prinzip für leichteres Angeln runterskalieren?


Kann man so nicht sagen, war echt erstaunt als ich mal ein Unterwasservideo beim Feedern gesehen habe. Leider weiss ich den Namen des Videos nicht mehr, war was Osteuropäisches. Auf jeden Fall war die Kamera am Futterplatz versenkt, man konnte nicht erkennen, dass sich die Fische am Platz an dem ankommenden Futterkorb stören. Teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl, die haben auf das Futter gewartet. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich auch auf die Jahreszeit und das Gewässer drauf an.


----------



## feederbrassen

Racklinger schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht sagen, war echt erstaunt als ich mal ein Unterwasservideo beim Feedern gesehen habe. Leider weiss ich den Namen des Videos nicht mehr, war was Osteuropäisches. Auf jeden Fall war die Kamera am Futterplatz versenkt, man konnte nicht erkennen, dass sich die Fische am Platz an dem ankommenden Futterkorb stören. Teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl, die haben auf das Futter gewartet. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich auch auf die Jahreszeit und das Gewässer drauf an.


Die Fische lassen oder sind auf diese Geräusche konditioniert. 
Kenne das von einem Gewässer da legst  ein paar große Körbe ohne Vorfach und nach dem dritten Korb kann man an der Spitze sehen wie die
sich schon um das Futter kloppen. 
Gleiches für Bootsmotoren beim auslegen von Karpfenmontagen. 
Die carpis kommen schon auf das Boot zugeschwommen, denn gleich gibt's was zu futtern .


----------



## Hering 58

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Kalle hast Du Kurzzeitgedächnis ??? Das schöne Actionfoto hast Du uns schon im Beitrag 11527 präsentiert !!!!
> Da habe ich mich schon voll gewundert, weil bei dir am Gewässer bei Windstärke 10m/sec. an den Tag keine Wellen zu sehen waren !!!


Kalle wird halt Alt?


----------



## hanzz

Liebe Leute
Tolle Berichte, wundervolle Bilder und auch feine Fänge 
Ein dickes Petri an alle. 
Das hält mich am Leben. 
Meine Saison für dieses Jahr wird mit eher wenig Ausflügen gespickt sein. 
Werde sehr wenig mobil sein können. Keine Sorge, es sind keine gesundheitlichen Gründe. 
Bin grad in einem Tief, und es tut ein bisschen weh, eure Ausflüge und Vorbereitungen zu sehen, daher auch im Moment weniger Beteiligung meinerseits. 
Sofern ich aber rauskomme, schwinge ich meine Feder und lasse euch dran teilhaben.


----------



## Tricast

*Ehrung international erfolgreicher deutscher Angler auf der Stippermesse Bremen 3. März 2019*

Im Rahmen der 18. Stippermesse Bremen nimmt der DSAV Ehrungen deutscher Angler vor, die in den letzten Jahren bei internationalen Meisterschaften einen Weltmeistertitel errungen haben. In den Jahren 2014 - 2018 konnten nicht weniger als 7 Weltmeistertitel in verschiedenen Kategorien nach Deutschland geholt werden. Diese Leistungen sollen auf der 18. Stippermesse gewürdigt werden.
Ausserdem ist auch die Damengruppe des DSAV auf der Messe anwesend und wird sich dem Publikum vorstellen.

Gruß aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

hanzz schrieb:


> Liebe Leute
> Tolle Berichte, wundervolle Bilder und auch feine Fänge
> Ein dickes Petri an alle.
> Das hält mich am Leben.
> Meine Saison für dieses Jahr wird mit eher wenig Ausflügen gespickt sein.
> Werde sehr wenig mobil sein können. Keine Sorge, es sind keine gesundheitlichen Gründe.
> Bin grad in einem Tief, und es tut ein bisschen weh, eure Ausflüge und Vorbereitungen zu sehen, daher auch im Moment weniger Beteiligung meinerseits.
> Sofern ich aber rauskomme, schwinge ich meine Feder und lasse euch dran teilhaben.


Trotzdem alles Gute und lass den Kopf nicht hängen es wird schon wieder.


----------



## Kochtopf

@hanzz wir freuen uns hier immer wenn du auf ein lecker Bierchen reinschaust, Kopf hoch es kommen wieder andere Zeiten!


----------



## geomas

@hanzz : gerade in Tiefs kann Angeln (Zeit in der Natur überhaupt) sehr dabei helfen, wieder festen Boden unter die Füße zu bekommen. 
Ich wünsch Dir sehr, daß Du die Zeit und Muße dafür findest. 
Bis bald hier am Stammtisch!


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber hanzz, was auch immer dir dein Tief beschert: Ich wünsche dir, dass sich bald alles wieder zum Besseren wendet und du dennoch den ein oder anderen sonnigen Tag am Wasser verbringen kannst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, es zeigt die Temperatur, hat nen 2m Draht, und ich wette, irgendwo an meiner Weste findet sich noch ein Täschlein dafür.


Sieht gut aus mit den großen Zahlen  , ich erwarte ein detailversessenen Testbericht (als auch Wassermesstechniker) !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Thermometer findet man bei Bedarf übrigens auch bis 10m Kabellänge, wenns mal einer brauchen sollte.


Guter Hinweis, wäre mir aber nur was speziell fürs Bootsangeln, wobei da Tiefenschichten senkrecht suchen ist sehr wichtig. Zumal EsoxGrande bestimmte Vorlieben hat.


----------



## Andal

@hanzz ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Angeln immer noch die beste Medizin ist und sie ist frei von bösen Nebenwirkungen, wenn die Seele auf der Brandsohle liegt. Mach das Beste daraus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Testkurven=Wurfgewicht-Irrsinn:


So ganz schlimm ist es nicht, weil 1lb Testkurve mit 1oz WG ganz gut korreliert. 
Und das mit kleinem Aufwand auch exakt nachmessbar ist!
Und die Blankbauer/Fertiger nun mal mit den 1oz und 1/4oz agieren und probieren, das Gramm ist da noch wirklich nicht angekommen, ist auch zu genau. Die 7g Schritte erlauben eine einigermaßen stimmige Klassifizierung.

Natürlich gibts dann noch die üblichen Abweichungen dank halbblindem Erzeugerblick auf die Faserprodukte, und eben das Primat der notwendigen bestellten Auftragsruten für den Katalog.
30% Abweichung sind leider locker drin. Was aber dann wieder beide Werte betrifft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hanzz schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, es sind keine gesundheitlichen Gründe.
> Bin grad in einem Tief, und es tut ein bisschen weh, eure Ausflüge und Vorbereitungen zu sehen


Na zum Glück nicht die Bioengine.
Wie Andal schon schreibt: Draußen in der Natur am Wasser (bis wochenlang) gibt es den besten Tempel für die Seele, insbesondere auch ganz alleine auf weiter Flur, da kommt rein gar nichts mit.

Ich muss auch gerade neu durchstarten, das haben die Tage um den 15.Feb (Aquarius mortale) so in sich, wegbrechen und neues anfangen, oft bleibt kein Stein auf dem anderen. Wiederholt sich ...

Das Bild(free) passt auch ganz gut: Der* Alleswasserausgiesser*, ab in den fließenden Bach.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Aquarius2.jpg


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So ganz schlimm ist es nicht, weil 1lb Testkurve mit 1oz WG ganz gut korreliert.
> Und das mit kleinem Aufwand auch exakt nachmessbar ist!
> Und die Blankbauer/Fertiger nun mal mit den 1oz und 1/4oz agieren und probieren, das Gramm ist da noch wirklich nicht angekommen, ist auch zu genau. Die 7g Schritte erlauben eine einigermaßen stimmige Klassifizierung.
> 
> Natürlich gibts dann noch die üblichen Abweichungen dank halbblindem Erzeugerblick auf die Faserprodukte, und eben das Primat der notwendigen bestellten Auftragsruten für den Katalog.
> 30% Abweichung sind leider locker drin. Was aber dann wieder beide Werte betrifft.




Mit „Irrsinn” meinte ich eher die übliche Verwirrung, so, wie sie Andal von der Karpfenszene-FB-Gruppendiskussion beschrieben hat.

Testkurve/12=Wurfgewicht als Faustregel paßt bei meinen Ruten ganz gut. 
Nur die beiden Greys Prodigys in meinem Bestand vertragen mehr WG, liegt wohl an den tiefstapelnden Testkurven-Angaben.


----------



## Andal

Worte und Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch. Besonders dann, wenn sie auf Angelruten niedergeschrieben wurden!

Das sieht man ja besonders bei den Barbenruten. Bei uns wird eine 2 lbs. Rute dieses Typs mit maximal 60 gr. beschrieben und die Engländer feuern damit skrupellos 5 oz. Körbe in ihre tidal Strecken hinein. So what!?


----------



## gründler

Hier war doch die tage was mit chub...hier was ganz frisches.

lg


----------



## geomas

Zwei meiner Lieblings-Chub-Videos:






und


----------



## geomas

Nochmal Terry Lampard, einmal auf Döbel und einmal auf Plötz:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich stelle fest:
Ich komme kaum noch hinterher mit dem Lesen, gibt beim Antworten dann auch gleich Verschiebungen über zwei oder mehr selbst größtmöglich eingestellte Seiten.
Diese Forumsart ist für das parallele Schreiben von 5-10 Schreibern in *einem Thread* und Antworten im 5-Sek Takt erstaunlich untauglich. 
Einzig der resultierende "Datenschutz" in der Nichtnachvollziehbarkeit und Zerhäckselung ist/wäre was positives. 

Ich hatte den Plan nun eigentlich deutlich weniger Zeit dafür aufwenden, nicht dauernd mehr ...

Vlt. können wir den Stammtisch ja doch ein bischen (auf)teilen, so grob in derart:
1) "Ü-S Ich war Angeln", und habe Bericht mit langem Text, Fotos etc., das ist was deutlich separates.
2) "Ü-S Tackle- & Technik Geschichten", direkt von Haken bis Rute/Rolle, aber auch Thermometer, Digicam, Flugdrohne. Also Carbon, Glasfaser, Alu und Elektronik. (auch ruhig Bambus ) Würde m.M.n. das wiederfinden schon mal stark erleichtern.
3) Den Stammtisch für sonstige "Geschnacke" wie eben Stammtisch ist, lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich sage ganz kurz und bündig nö, weil Angelberichte und tackleschnack neben dem normale Wahnsinn das Herz des ükels darstellen und wir haben es auch geschafft parallel 3 trööts unter Dauerfeuer zu stellen


----------



## Minimax

Nay.

Minimax


----------



## geomas

Die Mischung machts, find ich.


----------



## Andal

An einem Stammtisch reden auch zehn Leute gleichzeitig über wenigstens fünf Themen  gleichzeitig. Right so!


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> An einem Stammtisch reden auch zehn Leute gleichzeitig über wenigstens fünf Themen  gleichzeitig. Right so!


Und das mit meistens deutlich mehr Promille


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> das Herz des ükels darstellen und wir haben es auch geschafft parallel 3 trööts unter Dauerfeuer zu stellen


Trotzdem geht das nachlesen in 3 Sparten einfacher und schneller.
Vor allem wenn man gerade interessanten Gedanken/Ansatz und damit Subthemafaden verfolgt, dann kommt plötzlich ein gigantischer Angelbericht reingeschneit (für sich genommen ja wiederum sehr schön), und 50+ weitere Beiträge ist von dem zuvor verfolgten Faden nichts mehr zu sehen/lesen. 



Andal schrieb:


> An einem Stammtisch reden auch zehn Leute gleichzeitig über wenigstens fünf Themen  gleichzeitig. Right so!


Richtig, aber die müssen auch alle da, also die "Schwätzzeit" anwesend sein.


Dass Zerteilen auch Nachteile mit sich bringt und dass vor allem die Zuordnungdisziplin mehr oder weniger funktioniert, das ist mir schon klar.

Geht vlt. noch besser ...  
Außerdem gehts demnächst wieder mehr ans Wasser und weniger an den Bildschirm (für mich jedenfalls). Dann wirds hier absehbar ruhiger, oder?


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ....
> Außerdem gehts demnächst wieder mehr ans Wasser und weniger an den Bildschirm (für mich jedenfalls). Dann wirds hier absehbar ruhiger, oder?



Dann gibts Rock&Roll im Ükel-Competition-Forum.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Außerdem gehts demnächst wieder mehr ans Wasser und weniger an den Bildschirm (für mich jedenfalls). Dann wirds hier absehbar ruhiger, oder?



Eben, genau richtig. Die jetzige Hausse liegt auch an der wenigen Angelzeit vieler, und auch das andere Stammtischthreads leider gerade ziemlich leer sind. Das wird
sich übers Jahr aber wieder normalisieren.
Und es besteht immer die Möglichkeit, in anderen Threads zu Posten: Es gibt Technikthreads, wo man Fragen stellen kann, oder auch Fangberichtthreads-
und natürlich kann jeder von uns neue Threads erstellen, oder eine spezifische Diskussion dorthin transplantieren, wenn man mag. Auch kann man an frühere Diskussionen durch die Zitatfunktion anknüpfen. Die Instrumente sind da
Ich glaube, dass der Ükel wegen einer bestimmten Sozialdynamik unter den Leuten so ist, wie er ist, und denke die läßt sich nur schwer "steuern" oder gar,
gottbewahre, schauder, "disziplinieren"
Also, das Instrumentarium ist vorhanden, aber ich fürchte ich für meinen Teil mag das chaotische, ephemere unseres Kaffekränzchens und vor allem die
hier vorhandene Stimmung,
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Es muss ja auch irgendwo an den "Sportsgeist" appelliert werden, wenn wir nicht angeln!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax hat einst geschrieben, dass die Ükels wie eine Schar Hundewelpen sind und in etwa auch die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne eines solchen besitzen, insofern hat niemand den Anspruch ALLE Diskussionen zu verfolgen. Und wenn doch ist es völlig okay 12 Seite  weiter auf eine Kochtopf'sche Entgleisung oder Andal'sche Offenbarung zu reagieren


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Außerdem gehts demnächst wieder mehr ans Wasser und weniger an den Bildschirm (für mich jedenfalls). Dann wirds hier absehbar ruhiger, oder?


Was mich angeht auf alle Fälle. 
Erstmal hab ich einen gewissen Nachholbedarf.
Dann ist da noch die Competiton Väterchen Rhein, da gibt's immense Möglichkeiten und da ich auch gerne mal dem Raubfisch nachstelle und und und


----------



## Mikesch

geomas schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich meine, diesen Begriff auch (abwertend) im Zusammenhang mit dem „Sichmalschnellhübschmachen” von weiblichen Mitmenschen vernommen zu haben.
> ...


Daher wohl auch der Begriff: "Aufgetakelte Fregatte"


----------



## Andal

@mikesch ... die 'Fliege lebt wieder!


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Liebe Leute...




Lieber Hanzz,
das tut mir leid für Dich. Irgendwann aber sind die dunklen Wolken fort, und dann lacht wieder die Sonne. Und bis dahin lass Dich wenigstens ein bisschen von unseren lustigen Streichen aufmuntern, schön zu wissen Das Du hier mitliest.
Kopf hoch und bis Bald,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Dein
> Minimax


Hach ja, wie sagt man :
Wahre Liebe gibt's nur unter Männern


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Hanzz,
> das tut mir leid für Dich. Irgendwann aber sind die dunklen Wolken fort, und dann lacht wieder die Sonne. Und bis dahin lass Dich wenigstens ein bisschen von unseren lustigen Streichen aufmuntern, schön zu wissen Das Du hier mitliest.
> Kopf hoch und bis Bald,
> Dein
> Minimax


Danke Dir 



Andal schrieb:


> @hanzz ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Angeln immer noch die beste Medizin ist und sie ist frei von bösen Nebenwirkungen, wenn die Seele auf der Brandsohle liegt. Mach das Beste daraus!


Danke auch Dir Andal. 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber hanzz, was auch immer dir dein Tief beschert: Ich wünsche dir, dass sich bald alles wieder zum Besseren wendet und du dennoch den ein oder anderen sonnigen Tag am Wasser verbringen kannst.


Danke Tobias. 

Ich komm gar nicht nach. Muss mir die letzten Seiten erstmal in Ruhe durchlesen. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen vergessen und daher sage ich einfach mal 
*Danke Ükels*. 

Zum Glück gibt es den Ükel, meine Frau und ein paar wenig, aber dafür gute Menschen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Gute Menschen sind dünn Gesät .
Wenn du die hast


----------



## Andal

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke Dir
> 
> 
> Danke auch Dir Andal.
> 
> 
> Danke Tobias.
> 
> Ich komm gar nicht nach. Muss mir die letzten Seiten erstmal in Ruhe durchlesen.
> Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen vergessen und daher sage ich einfach mal
> *Danke Ükels*.
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es den Ükel, meine Frau und ein paar wenig, aber dafür gute Menschen.


Und wenn es dich zwiacht, oder du einfach deine Ruhe haben willst. Komm vorbei und wir schweigen ins Wasser des Schicksalsstromes.


----------



## Xianeli

Auch ich hoffe das bald wieder bessere Zeiten auf dich zukommen @hanzz
Im Juni bin ich 3 Wochen in Solingen und Duisburg unterwegs, dann hole ich dich ab und es geht zusammen ans Wasser   Ich schaufel dir dann mal freie Zeit 

edit: jemand einen Geheimtipp gegen Tennisarm ? 31 Jahre und so ein Wrack


----------



## hanzz

Xianeli schrieb:


> Auch ich hoffe das bald wieder bessere Zeiten auf dich zukommen @hanzz
> Im Juni bin ich 3 Wochen in Solingen und Duisburg unterwegs, dann hole ich dich ab und es geht zusammen ans Wasser   Ich schaufel dir dann mal freie Zeit


Hört sich gut an. Hab im Juni Urlaub. Erste Juni Woche 
Hört sich nach einem sehr guten Plan an. 
Danke.


----------



## Tricast

Xianeli schrieb:


> edit: jemand einen Geheimtipp gegen Tennisarm ? 31 Jahre und so ein Wrack



Geheimtipp, ist aber so geheim ------. Wir nehmen in solchen Fällen Pferdesalbe. Tensolvet Gel.
Entweder 20.000 oder 50.000 Einheiten. Was für die teuren Gäule gut sein soll kann bei uns nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## Xianeli

hanzz schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Hab im Juni Urlaub. Erste Juni Woche
> Hört sich nach einem sehr guten Plan an.
> Danke.



Schade dann schaffe ich es nicht zu deiner Urlaubszeit. Bin leider erst Ende Juni dort. Aber auch da wird sich ein Zeitfenster für uns öffnen. Ansonsten schlagen wirs ein


----------



## hanzz

Xianeli schrieb:


> Schade dann schaffe ich es nicht zu deiner Urlaubszeit. Bin leider erst Ende Juni dort. Aber auch da wird sich ein Zeitfenster für uns öffnen. *Ansonsten schlagen wirs ein *


Das kriegen wir auf jeden Fall hin.


----------



## Andal

Tennisarm? Da will man gar keinen Gedanken an den Golfsack verschwenden!


----------



## Xianeli

Tricast schrieb:


> Geheimtipp, ist aber so geheim ------. Wir nehmen in solchen Fällen Pferdesalbe. Tensolvet Gel.
> Entweder 20.000 oder 50.000 Einheiten. Was für die teuren Gäule gut sein soll kann bei uns nicht verkehrt sein.



Schonmal danke ^^ nachher mal auf der Arbeit bissel nach googeln


----------



## geomas

So, hab gerade noch mal in den Wetterbericht gesehen. Also der Lenz läßt doch noch auf sich warten. Immerhin soll es kommende Woche relativ heiter werden, bei Temperaturen im mittleren bis gehobenen einstelligen Celius-Bereich. Am WE wirds knapp mit der Zeit, aber Anfang der Woche läßt sich hoffentlich ein Ansitz einrichten.
Hab neben etwas Kleinkram noch eine Rolle geordert. Nash BP-4, Andals stetem und nie aufdringlichem Werben für die kleine schwarze Schönheit nachgebend ;-)
Das Ding ist discontinued - die kurzen Produktzyklen vieler Hersteller (oder „Branding-Unternehmen”) nerven mich mehr als alle Kormorane MeckPoms zusammen.


----------



## daci7

Heute mal wieder eine neue Stelle ausprobieren  
Ein alter fähranleger an nen altrheinarm.
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Racklinger

Xianeli schrieb:


> Auch ich hoffe das bald wieder bessere Zeiten auf dich zukommen @hanzz
> Im Juni bin ich 3 Wochen in Solingen und Duisburg unterwegs, dann hole ich dich ab und es geht zusammen ans Wasser   Ich schaufel dir dann mal freie Zeit
> 
> edit: jemand einen Geheimtipp gegen Tennisarm ? 31 Jahre und so ein Wrack


Retterspitz-Wickel, helfen sehr gut


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder eine neue Stelle ausprobieren
> Ein alter fähranleger an nen altrheinarm.
> Ich bin gespannt!
> Anhang anzeigen 320411


Zieh was raus! Wir wollen Wertungsfische


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Xianeli schrieb:


> jemand einen Geheimtipp gegen Tennisarm ? 31 Jahre und so ein Wrack


Shit happens!

Meine Güte  , du hast doch gerade mal eben erst über die Hälfte vom Verfallszyklus (23×28×33 Tage) erreicht!

Die richtige schonende Spinnrute hast du schon mal. 

Helfen tut warmhalten/besser durchbluten (kenne die Pferdesalbe Tensolvet Gel jetzt nicht, könnte gleiche Richtung gehen, lese aber mehr Richtung Verstauchung).
https://www.shop-apotheke.com/tiergesundheit/14033500/tensolvet-50-000-i-e-fuer-pferde.htm
Es gibt auch dieses feine (durchaus an falschen Stellen gefährliche) Chiliwirkstoffzeug Finalgon (rot)
https://www.finalgon.de/finalgon/waermecreme-duo
in praktisch jeder Apotheke, und das gehört auf die Schmerzpunkte, wenn sie schmerzen. Meist sind es ja Gelenke, Ansatzpunkte, Sehnen an Hand-, Ellenbogen-, Schulter-Gelenk.
Merkt man sofort, wenn es lindert und Durchwärmung und Durchblutung steigert.
Und dann hilft nur Gymnastik, anfangs wenn schlimm am besten unter Salbenhitze, eigene Krankengymnastik, täglich, ausdauernd, bis leicht in den Schmerz rein. Das dauert Wochen, 6 Wochen sind nicht viel für.

Ich hatte zuletzt im Okt.16 einen Unfall mit einem Automobil, derart als Kanonenkugel auf dem Fahrrad einen amokfahrenden Mercedes Kleinbus seitlich zerstört.
Da gibt es dann leider einige gesmashte Stellen, zum Glück nur Anbrüche, nachfolgend Schonschaltungsgelenkversteifung.
Eine gute Krankengymnastin hat einiges weggeschafft und mir das Prinzip gut gezeigt.
Eine andere 20 Jahre alte Fahrradfahrbruchschadstelle am Ellenbogen macht mir im Moment viel mehr Probleme, aktuell zuletzt ausgelöst durch zu straffe ultramoderne Kohlefaser. 

Und dann kommt die Ernährung ins Spiel, meiden von Industriebilligmastfleisch in der Reihenfolge Gefahrenklasse von oben: Schwein Rind alle-Säuger und dann erst Mastgeflügel. Sauberwasser-Fisch und selbstgefangenes Huhn reicht! 
Weil die vorverdauenden "Schlachtbeigaben" zerstören eben die Stabilität von Gelenken, Sehnen, Bindehäuten, Schleimhäuten auch beim aufnehmenden Menschen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Glasfaserruten halten gesund


----------



## Tricast

Als Salat oder leicht angebraten, im Sud ziehen lassen oder geschmort oder doch lieber konfiert. 

Topf, Du kommst auf Ideen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlicht meint er hätte durch moderne Kohlefaser eine Verschlechterung des Gesundheitszustandes zu beklagen. Mit einer Glasrute wäre es nicht passiert. Ansonsten gerne geschmort


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg, daci! Die Stelle sieht doch schon mal ganz vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nordlicht meint er hätte durch moderne Kohlefaser eine Verschlechterung des Gesundheitszustandes zu beklagen. Mit einer Glasrute wäre es nicht passiert.


Richtig, es gibt inzwischen deutlich zuviel (Rück-)Schlagkraft in hochgerüsteten Wurfruten.

Und dummerweise reicht von dem wunderbaren, aber komplizierten menschlichen Arm-Apparat schon aus, wenn ein Teilchen, eine Stelle ausfällt oder nur geschwächt wird, wie in einer Kette. Ein Knorpel, eine Sehne oder Sehnenscheide reicht schon hin.

Und: Ohne Armfunktion oder Arm ab, kein Angeln.


----------



## Andal

Und zur letzten Möglichkeit den Tennisarm operieren lassen. Hat meine Mutter vor über 45 Jahren machen lassem. Die betreffende Sehne wurde gespalten, so dass sie links und rechts an dem dauerentzündeten Punkt vorbei geht. Nie wieder Probleme gehabt.


----------



## daci7

Und ein weiterer schneidertag... immerhin zwei-drei feine zupfer und mein Kollege hat einen fisch verloren. Es geht so laaaaaangsam  los  morgen Mittag vielleicht nochmal kurz raus!


----------



## Tricast

@ Topf: Du bist also ein "Schmortopf" Fan?  Finde ich übrigens auch sehr schmackhaft, jedenfalls leckckerer als die kurzgebratenen trockenen Fleischschnittchen. Heute gibt es vielleicht Tafelspitz wenn ich Glück habe und ein Gläschen Grüner Veltliner.


----------



## phirania

Hier hat es gerade angefangen zu regne,ergo wird er Ansitz auf morgen verschoben.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @ Topf: Du bist also ein "Schmortopf" Fan?  Finde ich übrigens auch sehr schmackhaft, jedenfalls leckckerer als die kurzgebratenen trockenen Fleischschnittchen. Heute gibt es vielleicht Tafelspitz wenn ich Glück habe und ein Gläschen Grüner Veltliner.


Fleisch ist erst zart wenn man es mit einem Löffel schneiden kann! Ich liebe auch gegrillt und kurz gebraten aber ds kommt es extrem auf die Fleischqualität an


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Heute gibt es vielleicht Tafelspitz wenn ich Glück habe und ein Gläschen Grüner Veltliner.



Oohhhh... mit Meerrettichsauce.. träum...


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fleisch ist erst zart wenn man es mit einem Löffel schneiden kann!


Da geht nix über ein butterweiches Schäufele


----------



## Tricast

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da geht nix über ein butterweiches Schäufele



Bin ein großer Fan von Kalbsbacken oder auch Ochsenbacken. Leckcker!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hoffe @MS aus G schreibt mit und bereitet schon mal vor


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aber nicht vergessen: Auf die Fleischherkunft/Fütterung/Freihaltung und den Schlachter/Schlachthof kommt es an!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe @MS aus G schreibt mit und bereitet schon mal vor


----------



## Tricast

Macht ruhig weiter so. Irgendwann landen wir alle noch im Schuldturm wie schon der Angelanfänger (wurde ihm von berufener Seite bestätigt) vorausgesagt hat.
Wie sagte mal einer: Das meiste Geld habe ich für Angeltackle und gutes Essen ausgegeben, den Rest habe ich verplempert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Irgendwie fehlt da ^ noch was mit Frauen, auch von den Betragsgrößen her !  
Spaßfaktor nicht zu vergessen ...


----------



## Racklinger

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber nicht vergessen: Auf die Fleischherkunft/Fütterung/Freihaltung und den Schlachter/Schlachthof kommt es an!


Jupp stimme ich dir zu, da haben wir zum Glück noch zwei, drei kleine Metzgereien, die Ihr Schlachtvieh regional beziehen. 
Kenne die Viecher vielleicht nicht beim Namen, aber sie kommen wenigsten nicht aus großen Mastbetrieben.


----------



## Andal

Ich denke, mir wirds heute mehr nach Pasta con Pesto sein.


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt da ^ noch was mit Frauen, auch von den Betragsgrößen her !
> Spaßfaktor nicht zu vergessen ...



Das hängt elementar von den Einkünften ab.



Andal schrieb:


> Ich denke, mir wirds heute mehr nach Pasta con Pesto sein.



Auch leckcker.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ein Salat schmeckt dann am besten, wenn man ihn kurz vor dem Verzehr durch ein Steak ersetzt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ nicht ersetzen, ergänzen ist viel besser!
weil Steak vollkommen pur ist fad.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ nicht ersetzen, ergänzen ist viel besser!
> weil *Steak vollkommen pur ist fad*.


Das ist abscheuliche Häresie! Blutig, Salz,frisch gemahlener Pfeffer - fertig.
Alles andere ist chichi


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist abscheuliche Häresie! Blutig, Salz,frisch gemahlener Pfeffer - fertig.
> Alles andere ist chichi



Man kann auch noch ein Stück Kräuterbutter drauf schmelzen.
Lecker!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man kann auch noch ein Stück Kräuterbutter drauf schmelzen.
> Lecker!


Et tu, brute?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das Grünfutter lässt man als second-hand-Vegetarier lieber beim Erstverwerter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist abscheuliche Häresie! Blutig, Salz,frisch gemahlener Pfeffer - fertig.


Was soll man dazu sagen?  
english ? barbarisch ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Et tu, brute?



Kräuterbutter fetzt!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kräuterbutter fetzt!


Ja aber eher auf schweinereien und Grillgut...

@Nordlichtangler by nature ich nenne es einfach lecker und puristisch


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Et tu, brute?


Jetzt nicht auf Geheimsprachen ausweichen, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat 

Ist wohl eine starke Geschmacksfrage sowas.

Aber es gibt auch biophysiologische Experimentalfakten von renommierten Medizinern/Rumprobierern. Die berüchtigte Mayo-Klinik ist ziemlich teuer, heilte sehr gut mit setzen auf simple Diät, aber nicht Fleisch pur.


----------



## Minimax

Also ich oute mich auch mal als Kräuterbutterliebhaber, gerne und ausdrücklich auch auf ner Scheibe Kuh.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja aber eher auf schweinereien und Grillgut...




Die passt fast überall zu.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht auf Geheimsprachen ausweichen, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat


Argumente braucht nur wer falsch liegt, ich proklamiere


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich auch mal als Kräuterbutterliebhaber, gerne und ausdrücklich auf ner Scheibe Kuh.




Noch jemand mit intakten Geschmacksnerven!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich auch mal als Kräuterbutterliebhaber, gerne und ausdrücklich auf ner Scheibe Kuh.


Das ist nicht mehr mein Ükel 
Wobei als Westfale hast du ja Narrenfreiheit, aus hessischer Sicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ne Scheibe Kuh gefällt mir richtig gut! 

Kochtopf: Du musst die Kräuterbutter ja nicht mitessen bzw. draufschmieren.  
Auch so ein Vorteil von fortgeschrittenen Anrichtungsmethoden, die dem Esser freie Wahl lassen, und nicht gleich alles zusammengemanscht.
Ein richtig scharfes Messer gehört auch zur hohen Fleischkultur. 
Und ein separates Salatschälchen, nicht einfach draufgeschippt.


----------



## Racklinger

Es geht doch nichts über reichlich Auswahl. Da ein Stück knuspriges Wammerl, da eine saftige Bratwurst, dann ein Stück blutiges Rind. Und nebenbei Kartoffeln, Salat, Kräuterbutter, alles mit Kräutern aus dem eigenen Garten...…… und dazu einen hausgemachten Sylvaner oder Rosé...……..
Waaaahhhhh ich freu mich schon aufs erste Angrillen 2019.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei als Westfale hast du ja Narrenfreiheit, aus hessischer Sicht



YesSir, BwanaSahibShoeshineMista, thankyouSir


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> YesSir, BwanaSahibShoeshineMista, thankyouSir


Nette Leute, diese Wilden.

@Nordlichtangler Kultur liegt im Auge des Betrachters 

Btw ein Novum meine Herren:
Ein Dissens im Ükel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> ......ein Stück knuspriges Wammerl, da eine saftige Bratwurst, dann ein Stück blutiges Rind. Und nebenbei Kartoffeln, Salat, Kräuterbutter, alles mit Kräutern aus dem eigenen Garten...…
> Waaaahhhhh ich freu mich schon aufs erste Angrillen .......



Kannst du doch nicht machen.
Ich hätte fast auf die Tastatur gesabbert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw ein Novum meine Herren:
> Ein Dissens im Ükel!


Hier gehts ja auch um die absolute Nr.1, das Essen !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du doch nicht machen.
> Ich hätte fast auf die Tastatur gesabbert.


Konfuzius rät: 
Bevor du in die Ükeln gehst, sollst du echt gut speisen !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bin auf Diät.....
Da wirkt son Gequatsche von Leckerchen ganz besonders gut.


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du doch nicht machen.
> Ich hätte fast auf die Tastatur gesabbert.


 Aber eben nur fast, das zeugt von gewaltiger Willensstärke


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin auf Diät.....
> Da wirkt son Gequatsche von Leckerchen ganz besonders gut.


Du hasts guut  ich bin bei Diät Tag 6....der BoFrost-Katalog löst bei mir Reaktionen aus, die sonst nur YouPorn schaffen würde


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Du hasts guut  ich bin bei Diät Tag 6....der BoFrost-Katalog löst bei mir Reaktionen aus, die sonst nur YouPorn schaffen würde






Lass den Katalog sauber!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Was ist das Thema Nr.2 nach Essen, also eben ein deutlich dahinter?


----------



## Racklinger

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Du hasts guut  ich bin bei Diät Tag 6....der BoFrost-Katalog löst bei mir Reaktionen aus, die sonst nur YouPorn schaffen würde


Ojjaaa du g... Stück paniertes Schnitzel, ich will dich JETZT


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Du hasts guut  ich bin bei Diät Tag 6....der BoFrost-Katalog löst bei mir Reaktionen aus, die sonst nur YouPorn schaffen würde


Du meinst sicher Abscheu?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ pffffffffffmmmhhhüh


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Abscheu?




In der falschen Kategorie bestimmt.


----------



## Mikesch

Der Bofrost Katalog beinhaltet doch kaum Etwas, das Einen zum sabbern bringt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spinat.....


----------



## Tricast

Gas oder Kohle?


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Spinat.....



Mit Ei,aber da gehört dann auch wieder ein lecker  Schnitzel dazu...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

mikesch schrieb:


> Der Bofrost Katalog beinhaltet doch kaum Etwas, das Einen zum sabbern bringt.


Die haben noch nichtmal sexy Auslieferungsfahrerinnen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Gas oder Kohle?



Äääähhmmmmm....ja...also ......wenn du so fragst.......

Was sagt ihr denn dazu?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die haben noch nichtmal sexy Auslieferungsfahrerinnen!




Jupp.
Hier sehen die auch aus wie die Gestalten, die die Katapulte nach Gondor gezogen haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich dächte, so ziemlich alle haben wenigstens Elektroherd, wenn's um's kochen geht.

Spinat kann man natürlich zu Kohle kochen,
oder auch mit genügend Wasser lange abstellen und zu Gas verflüchtigen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich dächte, so ziemlich alle haben wenigstens Elektroherd.




Wo kommen wir denn dahin?
Haben ja noch nichtmal alle Kohlefaserruten und Stationärrollen.

duckundwech.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Äääähhmmmmm....ja...also ......wenn du so fragst.......
> 
> Was sagt ihr denn dazu?


Ich versteh die frage nicht (natürlich Kohle)


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> sexy Auslieferungsfahrerinnen!



Unser sonst so kühl analysierender Nordlicht wirkt in den letzten Tagen so auffallend... sinnenfroh- Ist das der Frühling, der Einzug hält?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gut beobachtet!  Das ist immer so um diese Jahreszeit - man muss bereit fürs neue sein


----------



## rhinefisher

Mist - jetzt habe ich hier 3 Seiten gelesen und Hunger bekommen.
Was stimmt denn nicht mit euch...?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ #12907
Ohne deutlichen Bezug, Zitat oder Beitragsnummer (sic) versteht man deine Frage vom Kontext her gar nicht mehr.

Ausprobiert NT: Funktioniert aber gut mit der Cut&Paste Number! 

In diesem Monsterchaoshaufen-ZeitweiseHochgeschwindigkeits-Thread,
Thema was ich gestern thematisierte, ohne Lösung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ #12907
> Ohne deutlichen Bezug, Zitat oder Beitragsnummer (sic) versteht man deine Frage vom Kontext her gar nicht mehr.
> 
> In diesem Monsterchaoshaufen-ZeitweiseHochgeschwindigkeits-Thread,
> Thema was ich gestern thematisierte, ohne Lösung.


Hör auf zu heulen und geh dein Kleid bügeln :-*


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schon mal was von bügelfreien Hemden gehört? 

Für die Fälle wo es konservativ-regulär aussehen muss, und keine Person ob Männlein oder Weiblein mehr den Bügelknecht geben möchte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schon mal was von bügelfreien Hemden gehört.................. oder Weiblein mehr den Bügelknecht geben möchte.




Nö.
Mein Weiblein macht das freiwillig, damit ich nicht mit ungebügeltem Hemd rumrenne(wenn es denn mal sein muss).
Mir selbst wäre es egal ob gebügelt oder nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir haben einen Hemdenbügler. Macht Lärm wie ein Düsentriebwerk aber da ich leider Stehkragenproletarier bin hat sich die Anschaffung gelohnt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Hemdenbügler.




Macht Sinn wenn man viel Hemd trägt und Geld für Bedienstete übrig hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Macht Sinn wenn man viel Hemd trägt und Geld für Bedienstete übrig.


Du verstehst mich doch absichtlich falsch ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ach ne Maschine?
Dann hat die Büglerin ja nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.amazon.de/Automatischer-B%C3%BCgelpuppe-Trocknet-Kleidung-automatisch/dp/B071ZFKP1W

Genau, sowas


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein Weiblein macht das freiwillig, damit ich nicht mit ungebügeltem Hemd rumrenne(wenn es denn mal sein muss).


Da siehste mal wieder die Indoktrinierung - global und systemübergreifend egal.
Freiwillig.  Mehr Schiss vor dem Beweibungsvergleichswettkampf u. dem Hühnerhaufen als vor allem anderen ... 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber da ich leider Stehkragenproletarier bin hat sich die Anschaffung gelohnt


Die müssen da auch alle voll durch, da beißt die Maus noch keinen Faden ab. 
Also Trockner oder Bügelmaschine oder 200$ p.M. Philipina (upps, das war Saudi Arabia). Aber Kleidungstechnik ist längst weiter:
Bügelfreie 1-Tageshemden tun sogar noch besser für die Präsentation und sehen immer neu aus.
"Muss" eh täglich gewechselt werden, bei mir mindestens mehrmals täglich, man hält ja was auf sich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Automatischer-B%C3%BCgelpuppe-Trocknet-Kleidung-automatisch/dp/B071ZFKP1W
> 
> Genau, sowas


Donnerschlag, ich dachte erstmal an die ganz neuen "Bügelpuppen"-Roboter mit Full-Service


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Automatischer-Bügelpuppe-Trocknet-Kleidung-automatisch/dp/B071ZFKP1W
> 
> Genau, sowas




Wat es nicht alles gibt.
Kann man bestimmt auch gut die nassen Angelklamotten drauf trocknen wa?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat es nicht alles gibt.
> Kann man bestimmt auch gut die nassen Angelklamotten drauf trocknen wa?


Keine Ahnung, die kommen auf den Schwedenofen oder direkt in die Wäsche, aber schöner Versuch die thematische Kurve zu kriegen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rt312r


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erwischt! 

Edit:
@Kochtopf
ÖffÖff hat seinen dazwischen gehalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die wesentliche Frage dazu ist doch, ob man die Automatische-Bügelpuppe mit auf den Angeltrip und Ferienhaus mitnehmen kann, also bequem tragbar und noch ins Auto bekommt.
Ansonsten ist  der Schwedenofen samt zweiten Klamottensatz einfach günstiger und platzsparender.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Von heute ÖffÖff?

Geangelt oder gibts gerade Besatz?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erwischt!
> 
> Edit:
> @Kochtopf
> ÖffÖff hat seinen dazwischen gehalten.



Da siehst mal ... 
Dieser Monsterchaoshaufen-ZeitweiseHochgeschwindigkeits-Thread


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von heute ÖffÖff?



Ja, von eben. Waren insgesamt aber 5, ich musste wegen dem Licht/Regen schnell Bilder machen, sonst hätte ich das nicht mehr ordentlich geschafft. Zwei weitere Karpfen kamen danach, einer davon sogar etwas größer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da siehst mal ...



Passiert. Kann man nix machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die wesentliche Frage dazu ist doch, ob man die Automatische-Bügelpuppe mit auf den Angeltrip und Ferienhaus mitnehmen kann, also bequem tragbar und noch ins Auto bekommt.
> Ansonsten ist  der Schwedenofen samt zweiten Klamottensatz einfach günstiger und platzsparender.


Ist gut zu transportieren, aber wie gesagt ist leise was anderes


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ja, von eben. Waren insgesamt aber 5, ich musste wegen dem Licht/Regen schnell Bilder machen, sonst hätte ich das nicht mehr ordentlich geschafft. Zwei weitere Karpfen kamen danach, einer davon sogar etwas größer.




Eins mit Zollstock für die IG dabei?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Passiert. Kann man nix machen.



Ich hab auch nicht mehr gemessen, da kommen die Tage bestimmt noch größere.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eins mit Zollstock für die IG dabei?



Scheiss drauf, ich fange dieses Jahr noch viele Fische mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ #12921https://www.anglerboard.de/posts/4898373/like
Schau ich richtig? Du hast eine Ladung Kärpfli für die Pfanne erwischt? 

Petri zum winterlichen Erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da siehst mal ...
> Dieser Monsterchaoshaufen-ZeitweiseHochgeschwindigkeits-Thread


Ich bin froh hier Kreatives Chaos zu haben, ich verstehe nicht wieso du dich nicht damit abfinden kannst.  Niemand wird hierher gezwungen


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri lieber @Fantastic Fishing ,
schöne Karpfen!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Kochtopf 

Necken macht doch Spaß


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, ÖffÖff !

Die ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr im Ükel.
Respekt !

Die Story fehlt noch.
Wie gefangen etc.pp..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, ÖffÖff !
> 
> Die ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr im Ükel.
> Respekt !
> 
> Die Story fehlt noch.
> Wie gefangen etc.pp..



Für lange Regen habe ich keine Zeit. Ich hab mein Futter für den kommenden Bericht getestet. Ich war Method Feedern. 5 Meter tiefes Wasser, 3 Karpfen auf Mais, 2 Karpfen auf Madenbündel. Das war Heute alles zwischen Tür und Angel für die letzten Tests.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> 
> Necken macht doch Spaß


Die Menge macht das Gift und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen necken und nerven.

Damit habe ich alles gesagt, scusi in die Runde, ich geh jetzt youporn leer gucken


----------



## rutilus69

Petri!


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320449



Na dann hat es sich ja gelohnt....
Dickes Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Petri und Danke Männers!


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320449


Denn mal dickes Petri.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht mehr gemessen, da kommen die Tage bestimmt noch größere.
> 
> 
> 
> Scheiss drauf, ich fange dieses Jahr noch viele Fische mehr.


Yes  Das ist die richtige Einstellung.
K3 phhhhh


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Yes  Das ist die richtige Einstellung.
> *K3 phhhhh*



Muss wohl so ein altes Männderding sein. Klein, ach Besatz, fängt ja jeder.


----------



## phirania

Müssen aber auch erst gefangen werden bei dem Wetter....
Springen einem auch nicht so in den Kescher...


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Muss wohl so ein altes Männderding sein. Klein, ach Besatz, fängt ja jeder.


Quatschkopp ,spass machen die doch trotzdem oder?
Natürlich nicht an einer Karpfenkombi ,da bekommen die ,,kleinen" ja Brandblasen beim eindrehen.


----------



## axelfred

moin

bin gerade zurück vom 5 stündigen ansitz mit der geilen 48 er schleie


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Quatschkopp ,spass machen die doch trotzdem oder?
> Natürlich nicht an einer Karpfenkombi ,da bekommen die ,,kleinen" ja Branntblasen beim eindrehen.



Ich meinte das auch eher stilistisch Humorvoll im Sinne der Generationendiskussion. Kennst du das, wenn man Abends in der Kneipe von seiner Bundeswehrzeit berichtet? Immer wenn ich etwas erzähle, war es bei den älteren Härter. Wenn ich bei Minus 15 Grad Biwak hatte, war es bei jenen -30. Wenn ich 40 Kilometer marschierte, war es bei jenen 100 Kilometer.

Das ist einfach etwas, was mir immer wieder widerfährt, wenn ein gefühlter Erfolg oder eine bewältigte Hürde genommen wurde. Alle anderen konnten das jaaaaaaaaa schoooooooon immer und laaaaaaaaaange vorher. 

Edith: Und du Dussel hast das Patent mich zu Mobben, glaub mal. Ich würde bei anderen Personen mit äußerster Schärfe reagieren. Dahingehend, ich küsse deine Hand!


----------



## Xianeli

Petri FF 

Ach die kleinen werden manchmal unterschätzt. Wie oft träumte ich vom neuen PB während dem Drill 

Die 5 Karpfen bestätigen aber meine Vermutung ... denke das sie gerade anfangen schön aktiv zu werden und rechne mir ( sofern der Spot frei ist ) relativ gute Chancen aus. 

Karneval geht's für mich los zum 1. Method Feedern dieses Jahr. Letztes Wochenende wurde ja leider nichts draus.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Edith: Und du Dussel hast das Patent mich zu Mobben, glaub mal. Ich würde bei anderen Personen mit äußerster Schärfe reagieren. Dahingehend, ich küsse deine Hand!


.
Genau das wollte ich nicht.Dich Mobben.
Ich weiss das du das drauf hast.
K3 Phhh bezog sich auf deine Aussage,scheiss drauf ich fange dieses Jahr noch genug...........
Aber lieben Dank für den Handkuss,den erwieder ich gerne bei DIR.


----------



## Hering 58

axelfred schrieb:


> moin Ükelzuppler,
> Anhang anzeigen 320452
> 
> 
> bin gerade zurück vom 5 stündigen ansitz mit der geilen 48 er schleie


Ein dickes Petri..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Petri FF
> 
> Ach die kleinen werden manchmal unterschätzt. Wie oft träumte ich vom neuen PB während dem Drill
> 
> Die 5 Karpfen bestätigen aber meine Vermutung ... denke das sie gerade anfangen schön aktiv zu werden und rechne mir ( sofern der Spot frei ist ) relativ gute Chancen aus.
> 
> Karneval geht's für mich los zum 1. Method Feedern dieses Jahr. Letztes Wochenende wurde ja leider nichts draus.



Jau, wir haben ja eigentlich Frühling. War aber schon Cool die kleinen Scheisser zu drillen, allerdings sind Karpfen auch nicht mein Zielfisch per se gewesen. Ich wollte nur mein Futter testen. Wird schon, das Jahr ist noch lang. Generell bin ich ein Freund der Brassen, mich interessieren diese bartelntragenden Gierschlunde eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> .
> Genau das wollte ich nicht.Dich Mobben.
> Ich weiss das du das drauf hast.
> K3 Phhh bezog sich auf deine Aussage,scheiss drauf ich fange dieses Jahr noch genug...........
> Aber lieben Dank für den Handkuss,den erwieder ich gerne bei DIR.



Ich bin aber auch immer etwas durch den Wind. Kaum rein, dann Hund, Rechner an, die Message raus und zwischen den Zeilen lesen ist manchmal auch schwierig dann. Mir ist die Größe der Fische eigentlich schon immer egal gewesen und das war Heute nicht anders.

Ansonsten wünsche ich einfach jedem den bestmöglichen Erfolg. Ich nehme einfach nur immer wieder die Lernkurven und schleife meinen Körper über den Acker. Es ist nicht das Ergebnis was zählt, sondern der Weg.

Und der Fame, ihr Lappen.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ich küsse deine Hand!





feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aber lieben Dank für den Handkuss,den erwieder ich gerne bei DIR.



Liebe Jungs,
also alles was recht ist, wir sind hier schon der zärtlichste Thread im Ganzen Board!
herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing: Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf Sonntag, und hab mir Notizbuch und Bleistift bereits zurechtgelegt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf Sonntag, und hab mir Notizbuch und Bleistift bereits zurechtgelegt...



Wasn da? Der Bericht oder wat?!


----------



## Minimax

Ja, und das Method-Superrezept!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, und das Method-Superrezept!



Jaaaaaau. Deswegen hatte ich soviel zu tun. Du glaubst nicht, wieviele Anfragen ich auf FB und per Mail deswegen bekomme. Wenn die Herrschaften wüssten, wie einfach, aber effektiv der Zauber ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht ein bisschen nach Brotmehl aus auf dem Foto.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jaaaaaau. Deswegen hatte ich soviel zu tun. Du glaubst nicht, wieviele Anfragen ich auf FB und per Mail deswegen bekomme. Wenn die Herrschaften wüssten, wie einfach, aber effektiv der Zauber ist.


Ja was ein Glück auch. Endlich zeitigt der Aufwand Erfolge!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht ein bisschen nach Brotmehl aus auf dem Foto.



Nope.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn die Herrschaften wüssten, wie einfach, aber effektiv der Zauber ist.



Hau mal raus ,gerne per PN


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ja was ein Glück auch. Endlich zeitigt der Aufwand Erfolge!



Nö. Wenn es um Futterrezepte geht, drehen die Leute immer am Rad. Ansonsten bin ich schon recht erfolgreich, dahingehend brauche ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Es scheint, es gibt eine Zukunft für einen Kleinfischangler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hau mal raus ,gerne per PN



Am Sonntag veröffentliche ich das ganze Rezept.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Am Sonntag veröffentliche ich das ganze Rezept.



Ist ja spannender als ein WM Finale(im Handball).


----------



## Xianeli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jau, wir haben ja eigentlich Frühling. War aber schon Cool die kleinen Scheisser zu drillen, allerdings sind Karpfen auch nicht mein Zielfisch per se gewesen. Ich wollte nur mein Futter testen. Wird schon, das Jahr ist noch lang. Generell bin ich ein Freund der Brassen, mich interessieren diese bartelntragenden Gierschlunde eigentlich nicht.



Wundert mich das nicht vorher schon paar große Brassen eingestiegen sind. Jedem meiner Karpfen gingen mindestens 2-3 stattliche Brassen voraus. Allerdings nur wenn ich mit dem MF unterwegs bin.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Am Sonntag veröffentliche ich das ganze Rezept.


Hier im Tröt oder Labertrööt oder wie .
Du verarscht mich,uns


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hier im Tröt oder Labertrööt oder wie .
> Du verarscht mich,uns



Über meinen Blog du Landei. 



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wundert mich das nicht vorher schon paar große Brassen eingestiegen sind. Jedem meiner Karpfen gingen mindestens 2-3 stattliche Brassen voraus. Allerdings nur wenn ich mit dem MF unterwegs bin.



Die Baggerlochbrassen feiern sich bei uns Wochenlang. Das ist etwas, was ich mir sowieso nicht erklären kann.


----------



## feederbrassen

Jetzt zermartern sich hier alle das Hirn was es denn ist und keiner kommt drauf,weil es so einfach ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Jetzt zermartern sich hier alle das Hirn was es denn ist und keiner kommt drauf,weil es so einfach ist.



Labertröötttt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich wollte gerade Fragen dein Blog ist auf Fratzebook richtig?
Dann ist das Landei raus


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich auch mal als Kräuterbutterliebhaber, gerne und ausdrücklich auch auf ner Scheibe Kuh.


Am besten die Kräuterbutter so dick wie die Scheibe Kuh.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade Fragen dein Blog ist auf Fratzebook richtig?



Diesen meint er doch, glaub ich:

https://www.16er-haken.de/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade Fragen dein Blog ist auf Fratzebook richtig?
> Dann ist das Landei raus



Also Hut ab. Wenn dir meine Tätigkeit über das Internet entgangen ist, ist "hinter dem Mond leben" noch Weltoffen.


----------



## hanzz

Petri zu den Karpfen FF und zur Schleie axelfred


----------



## hanzz

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also Hut ab. Wenn dir meine Tätigkeit über das Internet entgangen ist, ist "hinter dem Mond leben" noch Weltoffen.


Bist du Youtuber ?


----------



## Minimax

stimmt, fettes Petri, @axelfred !


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also Hut ab. Wenn dir meine Tätigkeit über das Internet entgangen ist, ist "hinter dem Mond leben" noch Weltoffen.


Hab ich hier schon mitbekommen aber nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kann das jemand übersetzen


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich empfinde es persönlich als Sakrileg eine Schleie zu entnehmen aaaaber jede jeck ist anders- dickes Petri @axelfred 
Und Öfföff, mein zärtlichstes Petri,du wirst doch noch Carphanta (dann solltest du @Taxidermist womöglich nicht zu nahe kommen  )


----------



## Nemo

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Kann das jemand übersetzen


Das ist einfach übersetzt. Machst du dir keine Gedanken, nimmst du giftiges Zeug, bestehend aus Waschbenzin und Mineralöl, baust du Angelteig und fängst Fische.


----------



## Minimax

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Kann das jemand übersetzen



Sinngemäß etwa:
"WD 40 ist ein total superguter Lockstoff und auch überhaupt nicht verboten oder umweltschädlich. Wenn euch dieses Video gefallen hat, likt es und postet es in Angelforen um Trainwrecks zu produzieren, herzliche Grüße, Euer Dimitri!"


----------



## Zander Jonny

Gesund siehts nicht aus aber es fängt


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn es um Futterrezepte geht, drehen die Leute immer am Rad.


Kennt man eh. Die "Geheimpampe" irgendwo rein, viel hilft viel und dann kommen die Fische von alleine. Bloss selber keinen Funken Verstand aufwenden...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Kennt man eh. Die "Geheimpampe" irgendwo rein, viel hilft viel und dann kommen die Fische von alleine. Bloss selber keinen Funken Verstand aufwenden...!


Es gibt eben Leute die damit sparsam umgehen müssen


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Kennt man eh. Die "Geheimpampe" irgendwo rein, viel hilft viel und dann kommen die Fische von alleine. Bloss selber keinen Funken Verstand aufwenden...!


Oder meckern weil die Pampe doch nicht funzt weil falsch zusammengepampt


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Oder meckern weil die Pampe doch nicht funzt weil falsch zusammengepampt


Paniermehl, Vanille, Erdbeermarmelade und ab dafür. Funktioniert immer ... aber auf alle Fälle seeehr lange. Betong hat lange Halbwertszeiten!


----------



## hanzz

Mit WD40 hab ich meine Scheinwerfer wieder klar gemacht bevors zum TÜV ging. Aber in Futter ne. Würd mir am Angelplatz zu sehr stinkig sein. Dann lieber ordentlichen Fisch oder backe Kuchen Geruch.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Gibt es etwas was als Grundlage für einen Dipp dient ich habe mir Honig, Nutella und etwas Vanille Aroma zusammen gemischt,damit will ich Maden dippen das löst sich aber zu schnell auf, gibt es da was was Länger am Köder kleben bleibt


----------



## Andal

WD 40 ist ja nichts anderes, als parfümiertes Waschbenzin. Nicht so schlecht, um alte Vergrindungen zu entfernen. Aber es bleibt die Frage, was mehr wirkt, schadet, arbeitet... das Waschbenzin, oder das Parfüm!?


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas was als Grundlage für einen Dipp dient ich habe mir Honig, Nutella und etwas Vanille Aroma zusammen gemischt,damit will ich Maden dippen das löst sich aber zu schnell auf, gibt es da was was Länger am Köder kleben bleibt


Auf der Basis von Xanthan, asiatischer Fischsoße und etwas Öl kann man sehr gut "Lockpasten" herstellen. Je mehr man dran glaubt, desto wirk!


----------



## hanzz

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas was als Grundlage für einen Dipp dient ich habe mir Honig, Nutella und etwas Vanille Aroma zusammen gemischt,damit will ich Maden dippen das löst sich aber zu schnell auf, gibt es da was was Länger am Köder kleben bleibt


Da fällt mir spontan Melasse ein.


----------



## Zander Jonny

hanzz schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan Melasse ein.



Ist doch auch nur Zucker oder wat, aber wo ich das sehe könnte noch Zuckerrübensirup dazu den hab ich noch da


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Auf der Basis von Xanthan, asiatischer Fischsoße und etwas Öl kann man sehr gut "Lockpasten" herstellen. Je mehr man dran glaubt, desto wirk!


Nachtrag:

Xanthan ist lediglich das neutrale Verdickungsmittel und macht aus der Mischung ein mehr oder weniger festes Gelee.
Öl macht es sehr sesshaft und langsamer wasserlöslich.
Einzig wirklich aktiv ist die Fischsoße.

Ich probiere jetzt seit 3 Jahren damit herum, war wohl etwas sehr viel zum Test angerührt. Es verdirbt auch ohne Kühlung nicht, weil die Soße so salzig ist.

Aale scheinen die Mischung zu mögen, wenn man sie aufs Blei schmiert.


----------



## hanzz

Andal schrieb:


> Xanthan


Interessant. Kannt ich bis dato nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich verzichte auf Petroleum ,WD 40 und sogar Taubenmist.

Ich halte es da wie hanzz .


----------



## hanzz

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ist doch auch nur Zucker oder wat, aber wo ich das sehe könnte noch Zuckerrübensirup dazu den hab ich noch da


Zuckerrübensirup, Honig und Fischsauce hab ich auch bereits ausprobiert, aber das hält auch nicht so dolle am Köder.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Xanthan ist lediglich das neutrale Verdickungsmittel und macht aus der Mischung ein mehr oder weniger festes Gelee.
> Öl macht es sehr sesshaft und langsamer wasserlöslich.
> Einzig wirklich aktiv ist die Fischsoße.
> 
> Ich probiere jetzt seit 3 Jahren damit herum, war wohl etwas sehr viel zum Test angerührt. Es verdirbt auch ohne Kühlung nicht, weil die Soße so salzig ist.
> 
> Aale scheinen die Mischung zu mögen, wenn man sie aufs Blei schmiert.



Ich versuche es dieses Jahr mal mit Aal anfüttern, mit klein geschnittenen stinten vom Tierbedarf und Getrocknete Bachflohkrebse eine Nacht vorher einweichen. Mal schauen ob mal was dabei rauskommt wofür es sich lohnt den Räucherofen anzuheizen.


----------



## Andal

Diese ganzen Säfte und Tinkturen fangen vor allem Angler. Belachan mal teilweise ausgenommen. Ich stehe mehr auf gute Platzwahl, aber die gibts nicht in der Gewürzabteilung.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Säfte und Tinkturen fangen vor allem Angler. Belachan mal teilweise ausgenommen. Ich stehe mehr auf gute Platzwahl, aber die gibts nicht in der Gewürzabteilung.




Das Zeug hab ich eh da, das brauch mich nicht fangen, das habe ich schon lange vorher selbst gefangen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Bevor ich jetzt 5 Euro oder sonstigen Betrag für Zutaten ausgebe und dabei auch noch meine kostbare Zeit vergeude,kaufe ich lieber gleich einen fertigen Dipp.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Säfte und Tinkturen fangen vor allem Angler.





Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Das Zeug hab ich eh da, das brauch mich nicht fangen, das habe ich schon lange vorher selbst gefangen.



Also hast Du es geklaut damals?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Minimax schrieb:


> Also hast Du es geklaut damals?



Das geht niemand was an


----------



## Andal

Wobei man den Placeboeffekt solcher Säfte nicht unterschätzen sollte. Die Benutzer fischen dann konzentierter, weil sie ja an den Saft glauben und das macht dann ein kleines bisschen das Kraut fetter...!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei man den Placeboeffekt solcher Säfte nicht unterschätzen sollte. Die Benutzer fischen dann konzentierter, weil sie ja an den Saft glauben und das macht dann ein kleines bisschen das Kraut fetter...!



Psychologie spielt beim Angeln eine große rolle.


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Xanthan ist lediglich das neutrale Verdickungsmittel und macht aus der Mischung ein mehr oder weniger festes Gelee.
> Öl macht es sehr sesshaft und langsamer wasserlöslich.



Früher gab es in alten Türmen alte Männer in wallenden Gewändern mit großen spitzen Hüten auf dem Kopf die versuchten aus Scheisse Gold zu machen. Man nannte sie Alchemisten. Heute machen die aus Scheisse Gold und nennen sich Lebensmitteltechniker und Lebensmittelingeneure. Jetzt können die Wasser schnittfest machen.


----------



## Tricast

axelfred schrieb:


> moin Ükelzuppler,
> Anhang anzeigen 320452
> 
> 
> bin gerade zurück vom 5 stündigen ansitz mit der geilen 48 er schleie



Schön ist das Bild nicht, aber wenn Du nichts anderes zu Essen hast.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Früher gab es in alten Türmen alte Männer in wallenden Gewändern mit großen spitzen Hüten auf dem Kopf die versuchten aus Scheisse Gold zu machen. Man nannte sie Alchemisten. Heute machen die aus Scheisse Gold und nennen sich Lebensmitteltechniker und Lebensmittelingeneure. Jetzt können die Wasser schnittfest machen.


Das sind aber die Botaniker in Holland, die Wasser schnittfest machten...... sie nennen es Tomaten.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Das sind aber die Botaniker in Holland, die Wasser schnittfest machten...... sie nennen es Tomaten.



Wer denkt bei Holländischen Gewächsen schon an Tomaten


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wer denkt bei Holländischen Gewächsen schon an Tomaten


Woran denn sonst


----------



## hanzz

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Woran denn sonst


Tulpen aus Amsterdaaaaaaaaam
_



_


----------



## Tricast

Andal, ich meinte aber nicht die Tomaten sondern des deutschen liebste Brotauflage,unsere so geliebte Wurst.


----------



## Xianeli

Tricast schrieb:


> Früher gab es in alten Türmen alte Männer in wallenden Gewändern mit großen spitzen Hüten auf dem Kopf die versuchten aus Scheisse Gold zu machen. Man nannte sie Alchemisten. Heute machen die aus Scheisse Gold und nennen sich Lebensmitteltechniker und Lebensmittelingeneure. Jetzt können die Wasser schnittfest machen.



Etwas gegen meinen Beruf ?


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Andal, ich meinte aber nicht die Tomaten sondern des deutschen liebste Brotauflage,unsere so geliebte Wurst.


Irgendwann kommt man in ein Alter, wo man über jede Dosis an konservierenden Stoffen froh ist.


----------



## Xianeli

Wurst finde ich gar nicht mal so schlimm... da ist der Trick mit der Streichbutter rentabler  noch ne Schippe drauf legt dann nurnoch die Light Variante 

Edit: etwas falsch ausgedrückt...

Wir sind jedenfalls selbst dran Schuld uns so verscheissern zu lassen... immerhin ist manches deutlich bequemer so oder günstiger. Allerdings scheint der Trend in manchen Kategorien rückläufig zu sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zu den Karpfen FF und zur Schleie axelfred



Danke Hanzz, die hab ich nur für dich gefangen, damit du wieder bessere Tage genießt. Du Strolch.


----------



## Andal

Machen wir es halt wie die Fische. Wenn es nicht sofort schadet, weiter so.


----------



## feederbrassen

Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Tricast

Xianeli schrieb:


> Etwas gegen meinen Beruf ?



Warum, wieso, weshalb? Ich habe nichts gegen diese Berufsgruppe, auch nicht gegen Lebensmittelchemiker.
Wir sind doch selber schuld, würden wir das nicht kaufen gäbe es das übermorgen schon garnicht mehr.


----------



## hanzz

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Danke Hanzz, die hab ich nur für dich gefangen, damit du wieder bessere Tage genießt. Du Strolch.


Danke  Balsam für mein Seelchen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke  Balsam für mein Seelchen



Du kriegst nachher noch Nacktfotos. Von den Karpfen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kriegst nachher noch Nacktfotos. Von den Karpfen.


Holla,da geht gleich wieder das Kopfkino los


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Holla,da geht gleich wieder das Kopfkino los



Ich wusste, das unsere Threadrentner das Kleingedruckte nicht lesen können. HAHA


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wusste, das unsere Threadrentner das Kleingedruckte nicht lesen können. HAHA


Meinst du das mit dem Fame Lappen ?
Fame heist Ruhm und in verbindung mit lappen heisst das bitte was???
Erleuchte mich mal .
Bitte ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wusste, das unsere Threadrentner das Kleingedruckte nicht lesen können. HAHA


Welcher normale Mensch könnte dich in nackt von einem ausgenommenen Karpfen unterscheiden?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Meinst du das mit dem Fame Lappen ?



Der K3-König!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welcher normale Mensch könnte dich in nackt von einem ausgenommenen Karpfen unterscheiden?



Du!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der K3-König!


Ich bins nicht. 
Die letzten K3 die bei uns besetzt wurden haben nach 6 Jahren alle 10 kg +


----------



## Tobias85

Na, seit wann wird denn hier im Ükel Fangbildbashing betrieben?

@axelfred: Von mir ein dickes Petri zu dieser schönen stattlichen Schleie! Bei dem Wetter hast du jeden Grund, stolz auf sie zu sein, egal wo und wie du sie fotografierst. 

Und dir, lieber @Fantastic Fishing, natürlich auch ein dickes Petri zu der schönen Winter(?)karpfenstrecke! 


Das komische Video mit dem WD-40 hat in mir gleich schonwieder neue Ideen für Teigzutaten geweckt- nein, natürlich nichts mit irgendwelchen Erdölprodukten...alles nur aus den Küchenschränken. Aber das wird eher ne Sache für wärmeres Wasser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na, seit wann wird denn hier im Ükel Fangbildbashing betrieben?
> 
> Und dir, lieber @Fantastic Fishing, natürlich auch ein dickes Petri zu der schönen Winter(?)karpfenstrecke!



Frisch von Heute Tobi. Späterwinterkarpfen oder meinst du, sie sind vom letzten Jahr Sommer?  Hab ich was verpasst, wo werden Bilder zerrissen?!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du!


Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich mich wegen dem 'normal' geschmeichelt oder angegriffen fühlen soll


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 wer zerfleischt denn?


----------



## Tobias85

Ja, ich meinte SPÄTwinterkarpfen... 

Beitrag Nummer 13006, den fand ich für Ükelverhältnisse schon ein wenig aggro, was mich gewundert hat. Ich an Stelle des Fängers hätte mich jedenfalls ein wenig angemacht gefühlt, auch wenns vielleicht garnicht so gemeint war.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte SPÄTwinterkarpfen...
> 
> Beitrag Nummer 13006, den fand ich für Ükelverhältnisse schon ein wenig aggro, was mich gewundert hat. Ich an Stelle des Fängers hätte mich jedenfalls ein wenig angemacht gefühlt, auch wenns vielleicht garnicht so gemeint war.



Man setzt ja auch keine Schleie ins Waschbecken zurück.


----------



## Andal

Jetzt hörts aber auf - grad die kleineren Karpfen (1 - 5 kg) geben am meisten Gas. So richtige Zornbinkel im Drill.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt hörts aber auf - grad die kleineren Karpfen (1 - 5 kg) geben am meisten Gas. So richtige Zornbinkel im Drill.


Die können sich ja auch noch richtig bewegen.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
.............?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich mich wegen dem 'normal' geschmeichelt oder angegriffen fühlen soll



Kapier ich nicht. Hab mich gerade für dich ausgezogen. Jetzt muss ich wieder nachdenken.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die können sich ja auch noch richtig bewegen.


Das hast aber bei so gut wie allen Fischen. Die Lütten führen sich am meisten auf.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 verstehe ich, andererseits ist es, wenn man den Ükel einäugig verfolgt hat schon provokant, ein Schleienküchenbild als erste Beteligung im Ükel zu posten. Es ist legal und der Fisch ist nicht geschützt allerdings probieren hier eigentlich alle schöne Bilder mit den dazugehörigen Geschichten zu posten. Da kann ich tatsächlich verstehen, dass die Art und Weise nicht auf ungeteilte Begeisterung stößt. Außerdem ist Tricast ein grummeliger Alter Knispel, da sollte man es ihm nachsehen. Aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, Fangbilder zerfleischt man nicht (aber ehrlich gesagt will ich auch gar nicht Wissen dass der Fisch entnommen wurde)


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht. Hab mich gerade für dich ausgezogen. Jetzt muss ich wieder nachdenken.


Weniger denken, mehr Vaseline


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Das hast aber bei so gut wie allen Fischen. Die Lütten führen sich am meisten auf.


Ja stimmt schon ,da guckt man schonmal etwas verduzt  wenn man nach dem Kescher greift weil man glaubt da kommt wer weiss was fürn Tramm.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weniger denken, mehr Vaseline


Ah bah,lass die mal wech.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 verstehe ich, andererseits ist es, wenn man den Ükel einäugig verfolgt hat schon provokant, ein Schleienküchenbild als erste Beteligung im Ükel zu posten. Es ist legal und der Fisch ist nicht geschützt allerdings probieren hier eigentlich alle schöne Bilder mit den dazugehörigen Geschichten zu posten. Da kann ich tatsächlich verstehen, dass die Art und Weise nicht auf ungeteilte Begeisterung stößt. Außerdem ist Tricast ein grummeliger Alter Knispel, da sollte man es ihm nachsehen. Aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, Fangbilder zerfleischt man nicht (aber ehrlich gesagt will ich auch gar nicht Wissen dass der Fisch entnommen wurde)



Prinzipiell spricht auch nichts gegen die Entnahme, dieser Thread ist aber keine Fleischerei, sondern zum Sinnieren seiner Fänge. Genauso wie es von mir verlangt wird, einen Fisch möglichst schonend zu präsentieren, genauso erwarte ich von anderen, möglichst keine Provokationen in Form eines Fotos zu fabrizieren. Es mag albern klingen, aber die Würde eines Fisches endet nicht in der Küche.

Eine Schleie hat solch ein Foto nicht verdient.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Prinzipiell spricht auch nichts gegen die Entnahme.



Vielleicht @ alle Ükels, ist das Thema genau ein Fall für den Llllllaaaabertröööt...


----------



## Zander Jonny

Halt Stopp


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht @ alle Ükels, ist das Thema genau ein Fall für den Llllllaaaabertröööt...



Warum? Damit wir uns in edler Einfaltigkeit der Öffentlichkeit verschließen können. Aus meiner Sicht heraus darf jeder Wissen, das für mich dieser Thread eine Ode an das Angeln ist und keine Hackstation. Das ist des edlen Anglers anliegen. Und diese DNA des Threads habe ich von Anfang an so gesehen und mir erhofft.

Kneif mich, aber es gab solch ein Foto noch nie hier und ich mahne an, es nicht zu wiederholen? Wie soll ich dieses Anliegen vortragen, wenn ich nicht in diesem Thread, Herr Minimax?


----------



## Kochtopf

Prinzipiell bin ich bei Öfföff, ich sehe das Ding als Ausrutscher


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich bei Öfföff, ich sehe das Ding als Ausrutscher



Nicht Prinzipiell, das ist so. Ich möchte erinnern, das wir hier alle unsere Handschrift abgeben. Stell dir mal vor, solche Dinge wiederholen sich. Irgendwann kommen die Menschen für Räucherrezepte und Montagen für Aalschnüre in den Thread. Kurz darauf wird sinniert, ob eine Schleie mit 15 Zentimeter schon Essbarwäre und kaum versiehst du dich, da kommen Bilder von Fischbouletten.

Wir müssen aufpassen, das dieser Thread nicht zum anglerischen Slum verkommt. Es ist unsere Pflicht Pfeife rauchend am Kamin bei Tee mit Milch und Zitrone, samt einem Dialog über die dreiköpfige Made, diesen Untergang zu verhindern.

Oder vom Ükel bleibt nichts außer Staub in der digitalen Zeit über.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mit Milch und Zitrone ist kacke weil die Säure die Milch gerinnen lässt. Und zack hast du Tee mit frischkäse. Und ich glaube das, also deine Kernaussage, geht am besten wenn wir das Vorleben.


----------



## Andal

WIE ich meine Fische fange, kann jeder wissen. Beim WO werde ich schon sehr kritisch. Aber WAS mit den Fischen passiert, bleibt bei mir. Ausnahmslos und konsequent.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kneif mich,



Aaach.. Du weisst Doch, ich bin ja nicht so der Popokneifer,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nicht Prinzipiell, das ist so. Ich möchte erinnern, das wir hier alle unsere Handschrift abgeben. (...)
> Wir müssen aufpassen, das dieser Thread nicht zum anglerischen Slum verkommt.



Und hier gehe ich mit Dir absolut konform und werde auch alles innerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten tun, dass es nicht so weit kommt, da stehen wir alle glaube ich Schulter an Schulter,
herzliche Grüße,
Dein Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Aaach.. Du weisst Doch, ich bin ja nicht so der Popokneifer,
> Und hier gehe ich mit Dir absolut konform und werde auch alles innerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten tun, dass es nicht so weit kommt, da stehen wir alle glaube ich Schulter an Schulter,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Dein Minimax



Es ist einfach unsere Pflicht. Ich hab die Schnauze voll davon, mich mit diesem dämlichen Gebaren konfrontiert zu sehen. Threads splitten, Fische über dem Waschbecken, als nächsten fährt noch jemand mit dem Hechtproppen stippen wa? Dieser Thread steht für die Philosophie des Friedfischangelns vom Weißbrotdöbel bis zur Mittagsnachtsschleie mit Schnack in die Ränder dieser Erde.

Werden wir hier zur Facebookgruppe, komme ich mit dem Fahrrad und es Rollen Köpfe.


----------



## Kochtopf

"ÖffÖff macht drive by auf seinem Fahrrad" wäre eine coole Rapzeile. Und ich fänd es nicht schlimm wenn jemand mit nem Hechtproppen stippt, wenn das Gesamtpaket passt.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Werden wir hier zur Facebookgruppe, komme ich mit dem Fahrrad und es Rollen Köpfe.



Und ich, ich werde mit Anführungszeichen, Zwinkersmilies und bedeutungsvollen Betonungen und -Auslassungen Angst und Schrecken verbreiten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "ÖffÖff macht drive by auf seinem Fahrrad" wäre eine coole Rapzeile. Und ich fänd es nicht schlimm wenn jemand mit nem Hechtproppen stippt, wenn das Gesamtpaket passt.



Verboten! Auf Raubfisch zumindest. 

Btw. machen wir an der Elbe sowas auch auf Friedfisch, das war tatsächlich nen richtig doofes Beispiel. Und ich hab das mit dem ÖffÖff schon verstanden, ihr Lutscher. Ich weiß, wer das ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Und ich, ich werde mit Anführungszeichen, Zwinkersmilies und bedeutungsvollen Betonungen und -Auslassungen Angst und Schrecken verbreiten!



Bevor ich diesen Thread verlasse, werde ich Fischbouletten an Döbelköpfe kleben.


----------



## Andal

Heute ist es aber sehr rippiniveauig!


----------



## hanzz

Andal schrieb:


> Heute ist es aber sehr rippiniveauig!


Rufe nicht die Geister


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Dann halt zum Ernst der Lage. Ich war 1 Woche Scouten für große Döbel. Viele Kilometer mit dem Hund abgerissen. Spots ausgemacht und Pläne geschmiedet. Die Abhakmatte und der Daysack von Korum samt einer Rute kommen bald. Madenkörbe und Luncheon, Bread-Taktiken sind geplant. In jedweder Weise werde ich 2 Dinge für mein Vorhaben realisieren.

Einmal mit den Stickfloats den Graben hochwandern, sobald wir 3 Tage Sonne am Stück hatte. Alternativ werde ich im Unterholz Klassisch kindsgroße Döbel fangen, da ich sie lokalisieren konnte. Einer davon könnte ü60 gewesen sein, das war schon ein nettes Tierchen. Anfang März beginne ich damit. Danach folgen die Aale im Graben in den späten Stunden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kriegst nachher noch Nacktfotos. Von den Karpfen.


Karpfenfilet oder was?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Karpfenfilet oder was?



Ich bin auf Diät.


----------



## geomas

@ FF: Herzliches Petri zu den (mittlerweile unsichtbaren?) Karpfen. Sprechen die Briten nicht von Ghost-Carps? Aber die meinen vermutlich was anderes damit ;-)
Viel Erfolg in Sachen Döbel - ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht (hoffentlich hier zu lesen).

@ axelfred: Petri zu der Schleie. Daß die fotografische Präsentation hier kontrovers diskutiert wird hättest Du Dir denken können - nix für ungut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @ FF: Herzliches Petri zu den (mittlerweile unsichtbaren?) Karpfen. Sprechen die Briten nicht von Ghost-Carps? Aber die meinen vermutlich was anderes damit ;-)
> Viel Erfolg in Sachen Döbel - ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht (hoffentlich hier zu lesen).
> 
> @ axelfred: Petri zu der Schleie. Daß die fotografische Präsentation hier kontrovers diskutiert wird hättest Du Dir denken können - nix für ungut.



Du, ich muss das wegen dem ollen Google rausnehmen, weil es in einem Bericht verarbeitet wird. Ich stells dir nochmals schnell zur Verfügung.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, gesehen, prima, kannst wieder raushauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oder vom Ükel bleibt nichts außer Staub in der digitalen Zeit über.


Du bist ja heute mehr Hardcore und (Thread-) Critic als ich! 

Wobei hier ist alles anders.
Die Bilddynamik rein-raus ist schon klasse!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Bilddynamik rein-raus ist schon klasse!



Alternativlos. Das AB ist so Anziehungsstark für Google von der Wertigkeit her, das ein Seitenverlauf reicht, um das ganze Thematisch zu Indexieren und Zack habe ich ein Problem. Da muss ich aufpassen. Bei 2 meiner Artikel hab ich diese Sackgasse nämlich bereits, wo ich aus dem Ranking gestoßen wurde. Ich torpediere meine eigene Arbeit und das ist nicht sinnig.

Das Gefällt mir nicht, ich muss da aber an mich denken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Volle Zustimmung, das Internet hat seine eigenen (durchaus technisch bedingten) Gesetze --- und die muss man nutzen! 

Verstehe jetzt nur nicht ganz, warum Du die Aufzeichnung nicht einfach in den Karpfen Fangmeldethread reintust, da sollte google robot ja wohl nicht rankommen.
Muss ich andermal fahnden.

NT:  Achso, das Aufbewahren auslesegeschützter Aufzeichnungen innerhalb ist ja doch nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung, das Internet hat seine eigenen (durchaus technisch bedingten) Gesetze --- und die muss man nutzen!
> Verstehe jetzt nur nicht ganz, warum Du die Aufzeichnung nicht einfach in den Karpfen Fangmeldethread reintust, da sollte google robot ja wohl nicht rankommen.
> Muss ich andermal fahnden.



Warum? Die Google-Crawler laufen doch sekündlich über das Anglerboard. Selbst ein "No-Follow" hindert sich nicht, den Inhalt im Bezug auf Bilder zu Indexieren. So schnell wie der BOT nen JPG entdeckt hat und es zu irgendeinem Keyword rankt, kannst du gar nicht schauen. Das Problem ist, das Google ja bereits daran arbeitet Bilder zu erkennen und sie lesen jeden Datenfutzel aus. Am Ende ist das Bild dann Mehrfach im Umlauf und wenn ich es verwende, ist es für die Suchmaschine ne Kopie.

Das kann dann unter Umständen bedeuten, das dein Foto nicht mehr zwischen 1-10 vorkommt, sondern 50. Und das sind Einbußen, die ich nicht mehr eingehen wollen würde. Ich hatte mal 20 Bildern von Schleien in den Medien hochgeladen.

3x darfst du Raten, wo sie gelandet sind. 

E: Ich empfehle dir diesen Artikel dazu. Die Scheisse hatte ich auch schon am Hals, als Chinesen meine Bilder zu Keywords für ihre Ficki-Ficki Werbeseiten verlinkt hatten. DA kommst du dann schon zum Aalangeln. Der kommt dann aber aus Thailand und war mal ne Frau.

https://www.tagseoblog.de/google-hat-massives-spam-problem-durch-die-neue-bildersuche


----------



## geomas

^ interessantes Thema. Heute spät steig ich da aber nicht mehr durch oder gar ein.

Gute Nacht allen Ükels.


----------



## Xianeli

Hab mal wieder zu viel Zeit auf der Arbeit... hänge die ganze Zeit über dem "buchen" Button. Hätte ja schon Bock von Freitag - Ostermontag ein Haus am Wasser in Hollandien zu buchen


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verboten! Auf Raubfisch zumindest.
> 
> Btw. machen wir an der Elbe sowas auch auf Friedfisch, das war tatsächlich nen richtig doofes Beispiel. Und ich hab das mit dem ÖffÖff schon verstanden, ihr Lutscher. Ich weiß, wer das ist.


Es war nie beabsichtigt dass du das nicht weißt mein lieber  auf dem vorletzten Bild hast du ja ein richtiges Döbeldorado, ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg, es ist so einsam auf dem (Anfänger-)Olymp... 
*ed&wtf*
Btw lese ich richtig? Du? Abhakmatte? Ist die als Sitzunterlage gedacht? Du warst doch immer eher Abhakmattenskeptisch
(Ich erlaube mir darauf hinzuweisen, dass dieser Beitrag die häufigste fehlerfreie Nennung des Begriffes 'Abhakmatte' im Anglerboard überhaupt beinhaltet)


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann halt zum Ernst der Lage.


EIn wirklich schönes und mehrfach interessantes Gewässer: Vor allem Es ist gut zu erkennen, das interessante Stellen vorhanden sind, aber nicht ein einzigees durchgehendes Fischparadies, so kann man von Kurve zu überhhängendem Baum zu Totholz hopsen. Ich glaube auch, das Stick dort laufen könnte- aber bei den leichten Ködern besteht dann auch Plötzengefahr (was nichts schlimmes sein muss). Ich bin jedenfalls auch sehr gespannt!


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> als nächsten fährt noch jemand mit dem Hechtproppen stippen wa?


 Macht man das nicht ?


----------



## axelfred

moin moin,


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich empfehle  ignore für den Kollegen, nicht weiter drauf eingehen, nicht mit dem Schmuddelkind spielen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das Google ja bereits daran arbeitet Bilder zu erkennen und sie lesen jeden Datenfutzel aus. Am Ende ist das Bild dann Mehrfach im Umlauf und wenn ich es verwende, ist es für die Suchmaschine ne Kopie.




Und wenn du das hier gepostete löscht?
Rutscht dein ranking dann hoch?


----------



## Kochtopf

Indiziert ist indiziert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab ich keine Ahnung von.
Und wenns weg ist, was ist dann indiziert?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mal ne andere Sache.
Ich hab zwar etliche Kescherköpfe und und auch zwei Klappkescher aber ich brauche vmtl. noch einen. 

Ich suche einen Klappkescher(wegen einhändigem Aufbau beim Wanderangeln) mit mindestens 60cm(besser 70cm) Armlänge und *weichem feinmaschigem Netz(!!).*
Die die ich so kenne haben leider alle grobes Netz und das ist genau der entscheidende Punkt(sowas hab ich).

Weiß jemand einen?


----------



## Racklinger

Wenn das Wetter übers Wochenende so anhält, könnte das Eis bald weg sein. Will endlich wieder ans Wasser, auch wenns wahrscheinlich noch zu kalt ist (das Wasser )


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich keine Ahnung von.
> Und wenns weg ist, was ist dann indiziert?


Die führen quasi ne Liste wo tauchte welches Bild zuerst auf- ob es ein Versehen war oder Content spoiler sollte ist dabei egal.

@öfföff: an Watermarks auf den Bilders gedacht?



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache.
> Ich hab zwar etliche Kescherköpfe und und auch zwei Klappkescher aber ich brauche vmtl. noch einen.
> 
> Ich suche einen Klappkescher(wegen einhändigem Aufbau beim Wanderangeln) mit mindestens 60cm(besser 70cm) Armlänge und *weichem feinmaschigem Netz(!!).*
> Die die ich so kenne haben leider alle grobes Netz und das ist genau der entscheidende Punkt(sowas hab ich).
> 
> Weiß jemand einen?


Wie fein meinst du und wieso ist das nötig? Willst du mit dem kescher senken?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht senken. Nur keschern.
So fein wie möglich. Wie son Friedfischkescher eben ist. 2 oder 3mm Maschen.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wieso ist das nötig?



Brauche ich! 

Beim Wanderangeln schleppe ich keinen aufgebauten Kescher mit rum weil der ständig irgendwo hängen bleibt.
Und feinmaschig und weich um die Fische zu schonen und damit die Montage nicht durchfällt und sich im Kescher verheddert.

Fein wie ein guter Kescherkopf aber zum Klappen eben.


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht senken. Nur keschern.
> So fein wie möglich. Wie son Friedfischkescher eben ist. 2 oder 3mm Maschen.
> 
> 
> 
> Brauche ich!
> 
> Beim Wanderangeln schleppe ich keinen aufgebauten Kescher mit rum weil der ständig irgendwo hängen bleibt.
> Und feinmaschig und weich um die Fische zu schonen und damit die Montage nicht durchfällt und sich im Kescher verheddert.
> 
> Fein wie ein guter Kescherkopf aber zum Klappen eben.


Balzer Matchkescher, hab ich grad im Kopf weil ich vor ein paar Wochen die ganzen Klappkescher durchgeackert habe  Maschengröße 3 mm, hat allerdings nur Bügellänge von 50 cm.
Die anderen mit größeren Bügeln hatten Maschengröße ab 6mm. 
Allerdings hatte ich nur bei Askari durchgeschaut....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brauche ich!



ich habe einen von Spro mit 4 oder 5 mm Maschenweite bügellänge 50 Stiel 125 Den musst ich mir neulich in der Not kaufen, als ich meinen Kescherkopf vergessen hatte. Ist Unbenutzt. Könntest Du ihn gebrauchen? Ist nix tolles oder so.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es war nie beabsichtigt dass du das nicht weißt mein lieber  auf dem vorletzten Bild hast du ja ein richtiges Döbeldorado, ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg, es ist so einsam auf dem (Anfänger-)Olymp...
> *ed&wtf*
> Btw lese ich richtig? Du? Abhakmatte? Ist die als Sitzunterlage gedacht? Du warst doch immer eher Abhakmattenskeptisch
> (Ich erlaube mir darauf hinzuweisen, dass dieser Beitrag die häufigste fehlerfreie Nennung des Begriffes 'Abhakmatte' im Anglerboard überhaupt beinhaltet)



Der Graben Dude, ist aber jener, der Ausgetrocknet war, wo der Biber seine Burg davor hatte. Nichts ist wie es scheint. Die Fische habe ich nämlich im kleinen Fluss gesehen, dort nicht einen einzigen.

Die Abhakmatte ist auch eher zum sitzen gedacht. Das Ding brauche ich für den Fisch nicht, Kescher, abhaken, Foto, zurücksetzen. In dieser Reihenfolge mit etwas Umsicht passiert nichts.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brauche ich!


Ich will doch nur wissen warum, vielleicht brauche ich dann auch einen, du streitsüchtiger Grasdackel


----------



## Kochtopf

Klappkescher zum wanderangeln ist schon sexy, an jeden Spot teleskopieren und Anschrauben klingt für mich nervig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Balzer Matchkescher, hab ich grad im Kopf weil ich vor ein paar Wochen die ganzen Klappkescher durchgeackert habe  Maschengröße 3 mm, hat allerdings nur* Bügellänge von 50 cm*.
> Die anderen *mit größeren Bügeln hatten Maschengröße ab 6mm*.



Nicht so einfach zu finden. Deshalb frage ich ja euch. 



Minimax schrieb:


> ich habe einen von Spro mit 4 oder 5 mm Maschenweite bügellänge 50 Stiel 125 Den musst ich mir neulich in der Not kaufen, als ich meinen Kescherkopf vergessen hatte. Ist Unbenutzt. Könntest Du ihn gebrauchen? Ist nix tolles oder so.
> hg
> Minimax



Lieb von dir Mini aber der ist zu klein.


Eins noch.
Dass Gelenk muss aus Metall sein!
Hammerkopf ist aber nich unbedingt vonnöten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> EIn wirklich schönes und mehrfach interessantes Gewässer: Vor allem Es ist gut zu erkennen, das interessante Stellen vorhanden sind, aber nicht ein einzigees durchgehendes Fischparadies, so kann man von Kurve zu überhhängendem Baum zu Totholz hopsen. Ich glaube auch, das Stick dort laufen könnte- aber bei den leichten Ködern besteht dann auch Plötzengefahr (was nichts schlimmes sein muss). Ich bin jedenfalls auch sehr gespannt!



Mit Plötzen musst du Rechnen, egal wo du angelst. Zumal wir erstmal klären müssen, was in diesem Graben vor sich geht. Er ist kaum tiefer als 100 Zentimeter bei Hochwasser, im Herbst war er leer. Kein Wasser. Tot. Fischlos. Was auf den Bildern so idyllisch aussieht, ist die Kosmetik der Natur. Unter der Haube ist vielleicht überhaupt nichts mehr. Da kann ich nur die Reise antreten und es herausfinden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur wissen warum, vielleicht brauche ich dann auch einen, du streitsüchtiger Grasdackel



Ey. 
Das hab ich doch danach ausgeführt. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klappkescher zum wanderangeln ist schon sexy, an jeden Spot teleskopieren und Anschrauben klingt für mich nervig



Eben drum!

Kescherköpfe anschrauben mit einer Hand im Drill ist schwierig und stört den Drill - womöglich bis zum Fischverlust.

Deshalb einen enhändig bedienbaren Klappkescher.

Der muss aber guter Friedfischstandard sein.
Also.....feinmaschig, groß genug, langstielig genug und mit Metallgelenk um eine gewisse Haltbarkeit vermuten zu können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Indiziert ist indiziert





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich keine Ahnung von.
> Und wenns weg ist, was ist dann indiziert?



Google rankt die Bilder schon mehrfach. Die Wertigkeit der Bilder sinkt aber und unter Umständen , weil es der Crawler bei demjenigen als Kopie sieht, der es später setzt. Die Bilder werden auch Unabhängig von den Inhalten gelistet. Wobei ich die Kriterien insofern für Fotos noch nicht verstehe. Meine tauchen meinst auf Platz 1 bis 10 in der Suche mehrfach auf, dh. viele Bilder eines Artikels immer weit oben. Die Berichte wiederum "struggeln" noch wegen dem alten Anbieter und Probleme ("duplicate"), sowie fehlender kanonischer URL. Da war WIX nämlich die reinste Katastrophe und das kostet mir gerade den Traffic. Das "rankt" sich aber wieder ein.

Momentan habe ich täglich über Google zwischen 25 bis 40 Besucher täglich. Mitte Januar war es noch einstellig wegen dem Umzug. Dahingehend wird es spannend, weil ich die Sachen jetzt wieder optimiere. Stand jetzt ist meine Zahl an Lesern auf 5000 gewachsen (nachhaltig, keine Empörungs-Facebookorgie), ich könnte also auf absehbare Zeit die 10.000 schaffen und dann wird Geld verdient auf diversen Wege.


----------



## Kochtopf

Was spricht gegen die typischen Spinnfischkescher mit gummierten Maschen? Finde in der Strömung erleichtern die das Keschern sehr, Stichwort strömungsdruck


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Deshalb einen enhändig bedienbaren Klappkescher.
> 
> Der muss aber guter Friedfischstandard sein.
> Also.....feinmaschig, groß genug, langstielig genug und mit Metallgelenk um eine gewisse Haltbarkeit vermuten zu können.


Also die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die typischen Spinnfischkescher mit gummierten Maschen? Finde in der Strömung erleichtern die das Keschern sehr, Stichwort strömungsdruck




Für mich dass die Montage sich in grobmschigem Zeug leichter verheddert und die Sperrigkeit von gummierten Netzen.
Ohne Gummi find ich es einfach schöner.
Ansonsten wie beschrieben.
Solche Raubfischkescher hab ich ja und die gefallen mir dafür nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.angelsport.de/perca-tecnet-kescher-spezialist_0104562.html

Der hätte 4mm und ist saugünstig, kA ob der was taugt aber ich glaube, mit deinen Anforderungen bist du nah dran an "friss oder stirb"


----------



## Professor Tinca

THX!
Den behalte ich schonmal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht senken. Nur keschern.
> So fein wie möglich. Wie son Friedfischkescher eben ist. 2 oder 3mm Maschen.
> ...
> Und feinmaschig und weich um die Fische zu schonen und damit die Montage nicht durchfällt und sich im Kescher verheddert.


Denk nur dran, dass feinmaschiges Netz das Keschern nicht einfacher macht, der Wasserwiderstand ist gleich deutlich höher. Im schnellen Wasser geht das gegen unbenutzbar.
Ich hatte mal einen 3m mit feinem Netz, Masche bei ca. 4mm. 
Damit keschern, ächzend in der einen Hand die 6m, in der anderen den 3m Kescher, und das im Fluss unter zerrender Strömung.
Zudem kommen die Fische ohne eintüdelnde Maschen sehr leicht wieder aus dem Kescher raus. 

Ich bin immerhin jetzt voll auf gummierte Kescher mit recht kleinen Maschen 7-8mm umgestiegen, das ist schon sehr viel netter mit allen Montagen.


----------



## Andal

Grad bei Barben und Karpfen sind zu feine Maschen Gift. Für den Fisch und den Kescher. Der Hartstrahl der Rückenflosse hängt dauernd und bombig in den feinen Maschen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.angelsport.de/perca-tecnet-kescher-spezialist_0104562.html
> 
> Der hätte 4mm und ist saugünstig, kA ob der was taugt aber ich glaube, mit deinen Anforderungen bist du nah dran an "friss oder stirb"


Was mir auffällt bei nochmal genau durchschauen: Der ist nicht gummiert, auch kein Nylon oder so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Der Hartstrahl der Rückenflosse hängt dauernd und bombig in den feinen Maschen.


Und das kostet echt Zeit und Nerven, zumal man den Karpfen ja eigentlich (allermeist) nicht betäuben will.


----------



## Andal

...und dann gibt es so Helden, die den Fischen die Flossen kappen, nur um den windigen Kescher zu schonen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt bei nochmal genau durchschauen: Der ist nicht gummiert, auch kein Nylon oder so.


Er wollte ja auch nicht gummiert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich will damit weder Karpfen noch Barben und auch nicht in starker Strömung keschern.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kescherkopf muss nicht groß sein ,meiner hat 55cm Durchmesser.
Für so eine 10kg Pocke reicht das gerade noch 





Viel Luft nach oben ist dann aber nicht mehr


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann halt zum Ernst der Lage. Ich war 1 Woche Scouten für große Döbel. Viele Kilometer mit dem Hund abgerissen. Spots ausgemacht und Pläne geschmiedet. Die Abhakmatte und der Daysack von Korum samt einer Rute kommen bald. Madenkörbe und Luncheon, Bread-Taktiken sind geplant. In jedweder Weise werde ich 2 Dinge für mein Vorhaben realisieren.
> 
> Einmal mit den Stickfloats den Graben hochwandern, sobald wir 3 Tage Sonne am Stück hatte. Alternativ werde ich im Unterholz Klassisch kindsgroße Döbel fangen, da ich sie lokalisieren konnte. Einer davon könnte ü60 gewesen sein, das war schon ein nettes Tierchen. Anfang März beginne ich damit. Danach folgen die Aale im Graben in den späten Stunden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320474
> Anhang anzeigen 320475
> Anhang anzeigen 320476
> Anhang anzeigen 320477



Sehr schöner Bach....
Auf Bild No 3 kann ich die Döbel schon sehen......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Was mir auffällt bei nochmal genau durchschauen: Der ist nicht gummiert, auch kein Nylon oder so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er wollte ja auch nicht gummiert
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ihr alle wisst doch: Nie ohne Gummi!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Auf Bild No 3 kann ich die Döbel schon sehen......


Aber genau das ganze Totholz hat auch überdeutlich ein Warnschild drüber stehen:
"Nichts für schwächliches Gerät!"


----------



## phirania

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber genau das ganze Totholz hat auch überdeutlich ein Warnschild drüber stehen:
> "Nichts für schwächliches Gerät!"



Mag so sein,aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt..
Hab bei mir an der Werse genau auch solche Stellen,bringt aber immer Fisch,


----------



## Andal

Kescherköpfe sind eh Verbrauchsgüter. In einem durchschnittlichen Jahr werden lockerst 2-3 davon verschlissen.


----------



## phirania

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ihr alle wisst doch: Nie ohne Gummi!



Mit etwas Glück doch.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Mag so sein,aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt..
> Hab bei mir an der Werse genau auch solche Stellen,bringt aber immer Fisch,


Mach ich ja auch, allerdings checke ich bei so einem Sondergebiet vorher mein Gerät nochmal durch, oder wechsele eben deutlich stärkere Schnur auf der E-Spule ein. (Nie ohne E-Spule! )
Mein Standardhaken 12 wird dann eben ein 8er und das 14er Vorfach darf schon mal 20 oder extrem 22 werden, das reicht dann schon gen Rutenüberlastbruch.
Und die Bremse muss auf kurz vor Knotenbruch zu, genau eingestellt.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mach ich ja auch, allerdings checke ich bei so einem Sondergebiet vorher mein Gerät nochmal durch, oder wechsele eben deutlich stärkere Schnur auf der E-Spule ein. (Nie ohne E-Spule! )
> Mein Standardhaken 12 wird dann eben ein 8er und das 14er Vorfach darf schon mal 20 oder extrem 22 werden, das reicht dann schon gen Rutenüberlastbruch.
> Und die Bremse muss auf kurz vor Knotenbruch zu, genau eingestellt.


Nennt man dann "angepasst fischen" - sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein!


----------



## phirania

Oder einfach immer die Rute in der Hand halten und genau richtig den Anschlag setzen...


----------



## rustaweli

Einfach mal spontan auf Satzer und große Brassen 
Warum Elektronik? Nickerchen unter freiem Himmel ist möglich!


----------



## geomas

La Playa am Neckar? Sieht gut aus, fehlt nur das Badetuch. Hol was raus!


----------



## geomas

Ein wirklich schönes Feature an den elektronischen Bißanzeigern ist der An-/Aus-Schalter.
Ich setz mich auch gerne mal direkt neben die Rute, Piepser aus und warte auf tanzende Bobbins oder beobachte die Schnur direkt an der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Andal

Die Dinger sind schon recht praktisch, wenn es mal länger dauert und man den Blick schweifen lassen möchte. Man kann sie ja sehr leise, lautlos stellen, oder auch nur den Receiver vibrieren lassen...


----------



## Minimax

Mein technophober Angelkumpel hat die mir verboten..


----------



## Zander Jonny

Links neben dem Rod Pod steht die leisere und günstigere Variante.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein technophober Angelkumpel hat die mir verboten..


Dem würde ich was husten.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ich will mir auch welche besorgen bin aber nicht sicher was ich dafür ausgeben muss. Wenn dann mit Fernbedienung.


----------



## Minimax

Er hats eh schon nicht leicht mit mir (Ich wäre zickiger als seine Frau..) und ich darf sie aber ohne Lautstärke verwenden. Wenn ich allein unterwegs bin, benutzt ich sie nie da ich eh nur eine Rute benutze oder andere Methoden verwenden, aber so gemütliche Plauder-Stillwasseransitze, da find ich sie schon praktiscsh.


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich will mir auch welche besorgen bin aber nicht sicher was ich dafür ausgeben muss. Wenn dann mit Fernbedienung.


Du kannst im Prinzip jedes 2-3er Set mit Funk für 50,- bis 100,- € einsetzen. Die tun sich alle nix. Den ganzen Hype der Karpfenangler muss man nicht mitmachen. Piepsen tun sie alle und alle halten nicht ewig. Hab jetzt welche von Grauvell. Preiswert und solide.


----------



## geomas

Wenn andere Angler in der Nähe sind (kommt bei mir selten vor) bleiben die Piepser normalerweise aus oder werden gar nicht erst montiert.
Wenn ich mal hochkonzentriert mit Swingtip oder Picker oder Pose fische nervt mich nichts mehr als Dauergepiepse vom anderen Ufer.
Aber wenn man mal richtig entspannen möchte, Rotmilan oder Zaunkönig beobachten will - klar, da lieb ich die Piepser.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst im Prinzip jedes 2-3er Set mit Funk für 50,- bis 100,- € einsetzen. Die tun sich alle nix. Den ganzen Hype der Karpfenangler muss man nicht mitmachen. Piepsen tun sie alle und alle halten nicht ewig. Hab jetzt welche von Grauvell. Preiswert und solide.



Das hilft schon mal


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein technophober Angelkumpel hat die mir verboten..


Wie war das an der Spree?
"Kannst du das Glöckchen bitte wenigstens zum montieren abmachen?"

- "Nein."


----------



## Andal

Einen lieben langen Tag kann auch keiner wirklich konzentriert auf Pose & Spitze glotzen. Das geht einfach nicht!


----------



## Zander Jonny

@Andal 
Sind das deine ?
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...wjHq7vFvs_gAhWEy4UKHfNjDNEQwg96BAgKEAc&adurl=


----------



## Andal

Das sind sie.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Das sind sie.




Gefallen mir gut die Teile.


----------



## Minimax

Fun Fact:
Dick Walker (!) hat einmal in einem Artikel (in Norman J., Die hohe Schule des Angelns, deutsche Ausgabe 1958) "elektrische Bissanzeiger" als unpraktisch und sogar unsportlich (bei Tageslicht) abgelehnt. Etwas anderes jedoch "wäre ein Gerät (..), das die Sicht vom Floß abwärts vermitteln könnte"
Offenbar hat er seine Meinung später geändert, und ganz nebenbei den Water Wolf vorweggenommen.


----------



## Andal

Brauchen tut man eh nie alle drei. Also kann man einen gleich und ohne Batterien, in Reserve nehmen. Und ob nun Grauvell, DAM, oder Fubies draufsteht, spielt gleich gar keine Rolle. Höchstens auf der Promenade, wo es um die Show geht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Fun Fact:
> Dick Walker (!) hat einmal in einem Artikel (in Norman J., Die hohe Schule des Angelns, deutsche Ausgabe 1958) "elektrische Bissanzeiger" als unpraktisch und sogar unsportlich (bei Tageslicht) abgelehnt. Etwas anderes jedoch "wäre ein Gerät (..), das die Sicht vom Floß abwärts vermitteln könnte"
> Offenbar hat er seine Meinung später geändert, und ganz nebenbei den Water Wolf vorweggenommen.


Du musst mal schauen, was das Ende der 50er für Geräte waren. Da hätte ich mich auch enthalten. Wir haben uns noch weit bis in die 70er mit leeren Blechdosen und Steinchen beholfen. Tut es auch, um das Auge mal etwas rasten zu lassen. Aber meine Pieper sind mir lieber.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man eh nie alle drei. Also kann man einen gleich und ohne Batterien, in Reserve nehmen. Und ob nun Grauvell, DAM, oder Fubies draufsteht, spielt gleich gar keine Rolle. Höchstens auf der Promenade, wo es um die Show geht.




Mag sein das egal ist was drauf steht, aber das Auge isst mit und bei denen passt die Optik.


----------



## Minimax

Mich hat die Textstelle nur deswegen so gewundert, weil man Walker ja eigentlich immer mit "neuester" Technologie verbindet- hat er dann ja auch in seiner Kamera Posen Vision wieder bestätigt.
Diese Alten Bissanzeiger haben offenbar heute auch eine nostalgische Anhängerschaft. Mir reichen einfache 12 Euro modelle, wobei vielleicht auch mal an ein günstiges 2er Set mit Funk zu denken wäre, ist aber nicht sehr weit oben auf dem WUnschzettel.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man sich vorstellt, was manche, bisweilen über 1.000,- € pro Set, ausgeben und was man dafür alles an tollen Nubsies bekommt....


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vorstellt, was manche, bisweilen über 1.000,- € pro Set, ausgeben und was man dafür alles an tollen Nubsies bekommt....


für 1.000€ wüsste ich einiges, was ich mir zulegen könnte, aber garantiert kein Bissanzeiger Set. (Mal abgesehn davon dass mir meine Frau den Kopf abreissen würde ) Was können die alles ausser Piepsen? Ich meine für den Preis möchte ich dann auch, dass mir eine melodische Frauenstimme mir sagt, was für ein Fisch da abzieht , mit Längen und Gewichtsangaben. 
Und frischen Kaffee.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Haha...ja das wäre was.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

also ich gönne den Tacklefetischisten ihren Spaß, muss jeder selber wissen, wo und wie er sein Geld einsetzt.
Was ich nicht gutheiße, wäre dann Arroganz gegenüber anderen Anglern mit weniger teurer Ausrüstung.

Wobei ich selber das relativ entspannt nehme.

Meine "Hanger" sind aus zwei Rundkopfstecknadeln, nem Flaschenkorken, farbigen Isolierband, ner Ringschraube und nem halben Meter 130lb Dacron mit nem verschiebaren Gewicht gebastelt.

Löst bei den meisten Betrachtern ein ziemlich breites Grinsen bis hin zu kaum unterdrückbaren Lachanfällen aus.
Die machen aber auch nichts anderes anderes als ein Markenbobbin. Die gehen beim Biss rauf oder runter und fallen beim Anhieb ab.  Muss man aber schon hingucken und kann nicht paar Hundert Meter spazieren gehen.
Kosten halt aber nur ein paar Cent statt 19,99 € pro Stück und haben kein Label.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich deswegen weniger Bisse habe, erkenne oder weniger Fische hake.

Darum geht es bei High-End -Gerät aber auch nicht immer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Löst bei den meisten Betrachtern ein ziemlich breites Grinsen bis hin zu kaum unterdrückbaren Lachenanfällen aus.




Das glaub ich . 

Früher hatte ich ne Zeitlang Ü-Eier mit kleinem Drahthaken oben dran als Hanger im Einsatz.
Waren sehr praktisch die Dinger, mit Knicki drin auch nachts zu gebrauchen und mit  paar Bleischroten ließ sich das Gewicht regulieren von fast nix bis recht schwer.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



> Früher hatte ich ne Zeitlang Ü-Eier als Hanger im Einsatz



Spiel, Spaß, Spannung, Schokolade oder auch umgekehrt


----------



## Racklinger

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich gönne den Tacklefetischisten ihren Spaß, muss jeder selber wissen, wo und wie er sein Geld einsetzt.
> Was ich nicht gutheiße, wäre dann Arroganz gegenüber anderen Anglern mit weniger teurer Ausrüstung.
> 
> Wobei ich selber das relativ entspannt nehme.
> 
> Meine "Hanger" sind aus zwei Rundkopfstecknadeln, nem Flaschenkorken, farbigen Isolierband, ner Ringschraube und nem halben Meter 130lb Dacron mit nem verschiebaren Gewicht gebastelt.
> 
> Löst bei den meisten Betrachtern ein ziemlich breites Grinsen bis hin zu kaum unterdrückbaren Lachenanfällen aus.
> Die machen aber auch nichts anderes anderes als ein Markenbobbin. Die gehen beim Biss rauf oder runter und fallen beim Anhieb ab.  Muss man aber schon hingucken und kann nicht paar Hundert Meter spazieren gehen.
> Kosten halt aber nur ein paar Cent statt 19,99 € pro Stück und haben kein Label.
> 
> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich deswegen weniger Bisse habe, erkenne oder weniger Fische hake.
> 
> Darum geht es bei High-End -Gerät aber auch nicht immer.


Das sowieso, jeder kann ja sein Geld verpulvern wie er will, ist dass gleiche wie beim Auto 
Ob man es braucht, wieder eine andere Frage. Ich nutze noch einen Affenkletterer, den habe ich mir glaube ich vor... lass mal überlegen, 20 Jahre dürfte es her sein. (Oh leck fühlt man sich da alt ) ganz simples ding, mit zwei aufsteckbaren Gewichten, macht was es soll, es zeigt mir visuell den Biss an und dass schönste Geräusch ist doch eh wenn die Bremse singt oder
Aber von dem ganzen Karpfengedöns halt ich mich auch weit weg. Bin genauso glücklich über ein schönes Rotauge wie über einen K3 oder K4. Wobei der Karpfen natürlich einen schöneren Kampf liefert


----------



## fishhawk

Racklinger schrieb:


> Aber von dem ganzen Karpfengedöns halt ich mich auch weit weg. Bin genauso glücklich über ein schönes Rotauge wie über einen K3 oder K4. Wobei der Karpfen natürlich einen schöneren Kampf liefert



Jeder so wie er mag, solange er es nicht auf Kosten der anderen tut.

Toleranz und Rücksicht steht jeder "Szene" und allen Anglern besser, als Arroganz und Egoismus.

Und nach außen müssen wir eh zusammenhalten, sind eh schon schwach genug.


----------



## feederbrassen

Zu den Piepern ,ich hab ein dreier Set mit Funk sogar .
Hat neu mal gerade 89.- Euronen gekostet und ich hab es gebraucht gekauft.
Macht das was es soll,man kann sogar Tonhöhe ,Lautstärke und die Empfindlichkeit einstellen.
Mehr brauche ich nicht und für die fünf mal im Jahr sehe ich auch nicht ein mir Delkims ,Fox oder driet in ne Pief für viel Geld zu kaufen.
Ich sehe da einfach den kosten nutzen Faktor nicht.
Gönne den ,,Carp Huntern"  aber ihr High End gedönse.
Sieht ja auch schön aus und blinkt nett.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Mal eine Frage für nicht auskenner wie mich, wie heißen die Teile die trotz elektronische Bissanzeiger in die Schnur gehängt werden damit die Schnur gestrafft ist ?
Und wozu sind die genau, nur um die Schnur zu straffen oder hat das noch einen Nutzen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hanger(mit Kette) und Swinger (mit steifem Arm).

Sinn: Schnur straff halten um auch Fallbisse anzuzeigen.


----------



## Minimax

So Jungs,
gleich holt mich Mrs. Minimax ab und dann geht's in der Schwiegermutter ihr klein Häußchen, dass okkupieren wir bis Sonntag, da sturmfrei. Für mich heisst das morgen und evtl. Sonntag Kurzansitzen, vermutlich am Plötzenteich. Ob da wohl eine kleine Entschneiderung drin ist? Man wird's sehen, ich werds sehr niedrigschwellig angehen-Puddle Chucker, Maden und evtl. Irgendeinfuttter oder so. Wie sehen Eure anglerischen Wochendendpläne aus?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Mini!

Ich komme evtl. Sonntag wieder los.
Heute und morgen ist hier Kälteeinbruch. Dann soll es wieder bergauf gehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hanger(mit Kette) und Swinger (mit steifem Arm).
> 
> auch Fallbisse anzuzeigen.


Das können die billigen Pieper nicht.
Ich arbeite da zusätzlich mit Swingern.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute und morgen ist hier Kälteeinbruch.



Iiih, stimmt, bei uns auch. Menno.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wir haben uns noch weit bis in die 70er mit leeren Blechdosen und Steinchen beholfen. Tut es auch, um das Auge mal etwas rasten zu lassen. Aber meine Pieper sind mir lieber.


Ich hab mir meine ersten selber gebaut, Plastikschachtel von Modelleisenbahnwaggon, 9V Batterie, gefederter Eigenbauschalter usw.
War aber noch suboptimal, da nur ein Kontaktclip für Schnurauszug.
Da gab es aber die mit dem Rad noch nicht einfach überall zu kaufen, war gerade erst in der Entwicklung. 
Ich war aber letztlich viel lieber mit der Pose unterwegs.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Iiih, stimmt, bei uns auch. Menno.



 
Warst du noch nicht draußen heute?


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> gleich holt mich Mrs. Minimax ab und dann geht's in der Schwiegermutter ihr klein Häußchen, dass okkupieren wir bis Sonntag, da sturmfrei. Für mich heisst das morgen und evtl. Sonntag Kurzansitzen, vermutlich am Plötzenteich. Ob da wohl eine kleine Entschneiderung drin ist? Man wird's sehen, ich werds sehr niedrigschwellig angehen-Puddle Chucker, Maden und evtl. Irgendeinfuttter oder so. Wie sehen Eure anglerischen Wochendendpläne aus?
> hg
> Minimax


Sonntag Morgen geht es nochmal los und dann mal sehen ob es diesmal passt oder ob ich nochmal eine lange Nase mache.
Temperaturen waren diese Woche ja jetzt recht konstant .
Nachts gab es keinen Frost mehr und Sonne soll es am Sonntag auch gebenauch geben.
Diesmal fische ich aber nur mit Picker bzw.Feederrute  also mit zwei Ruten.
Ist zwar nicht der burner aber wenn was beisst bekomme ich das schon mit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Zu den Piepern ,ich hab ein dreier Set mit Funk sogar .
> 
> Macht das was es soll,man kann sogar Tonhöhe,Lautstärke und die Empfindlichkeit einstellen.


Sowas ist schon sehr sinnvoll, kann ich mir für einige extensive Ansitze auch gut im Einsatz vorstellen.
Eben für meine Aufrüstung mit Funk-Kabelverlängerung, die Reichweite muss dann aber wie in denen vom Links zu Andals' auch schon sicherheitshalber 200m sein.
So in der Hängematte oder Hollywood zu dösen, und dann die erste irgendwann nach Stunden einsetzende Fischaktivität nicht zu verpassen, das ist absehbar schon eine Verdoppelung und voll Urlaubsgerecht.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ich gehe Sonntag weil da das Wetter passt. Werde mit Made Mais Kombi und eine mit kleinen Dendrobenas auslegen mal schauen was kommt. Natürlich kommt dann auch mein selbst gemachter Dipp an die Köder. Zielfisch sind Riesen Killer Brassen und 30 pfünder Krapfen.


----------



## rutilus69

Hier soll es ja am Sonntag recht schönes Wetter geben. Ich glaube, da werde ich mal wieder Fische ärgern gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> gleich holt mich Mrs. Minimax ab und dann geht's in der Schwiegermutter ihr klein Häußchen, dass okkupieren wir bis Sonntag, da sturmfrei.


Da denke ich ja erstmal bei sturmfrei an was anderes! 



Minimax schrieb:


> Für mich heisst das morgen und evtl. Sonntag Kurzansitzen, vermutlich am Plötzenteich. Ob da wohl eine kleine Entschneiderung drin ist? Man wird's sehen, ich werds sehr niedrigschwellig angehen-Puddle Chucker, Maden und evtl. Irgendeinfuttter oder so.


Und dann geht der Kerl einfach nur angeln !??!?! 
Ich hab dich jetze vorgewarnt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da denke ich ja erstmal bei sturmfrei an was anderes!




Ruten zählen, sortieren und Rollentests an der Drillmaschine könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Naja, sowas ^ #13158 ist ja eher harte konzentrierte Arbeit, und nicht voll umfänglich Lebenserfüllend! 

Wein, Weib u. gutes Essen sag ich bloß.
Der Gesang war früher, heute ist die Digitalmusik in der Tasche.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sowas ist schon sehr sinnvoll, kann ich mir für einige extensive Ansitze auch gut im Einsatz vorstellen.
> Die Funkreichweite muss dann aber wie in denen vom Links zu Andals' auch schon sicherheitshalber 200m sein.
> So in der Hängematte oder Hollywood zu dösen, und dann die erste irgendwann nach Stunden einsetzende Fischaktivität nicht zu verpassen, das ist absehbar schon eine Verdoppelung und Urlaubsgerecht.


Die Funkübertragung ist bei meinen Dingern 1/1 .
Reichweite auch 200 Meter.
Brauch ich eh nur Nachts und dann fällt auch ,dank Funk,die Stolperfalle von Kabel zur Sounderbox weg.
Allerdings endferne ich mich nur selten weiter als Zehn Meter von meinen Ruten.
Nur zum Austreten halt.
So wie ich fische geht das auch nicht anders,die Fische ziehen in dem Uferbereich wo du nicht sitzen kannst ,direkt unter Baumwurzeln durch.
Oft liege ich deshalb nur einen Meter ,manchmal weniger oder auch mal etwas mehr von solchen Spots weg.
Die Montagen werden vom gegenüber liegendem Ufer aus per Boot dort abgelegt.

Aber es ist schon schön wenn man auf seinem Stuhl  oder was auch immer einratzt weil sich lange nichts getan hat und dann......
Bist du Schlagartig hell wach.
Das Geräusch nur vom Freilauf der Rollen wird von mir immer ignoriert.
Das ist definitv zu spät wenn das Pod schon über den Steg rattert .


----------



## Tobias85

Ich muss mal schauen. Morgen Mittag und Sonntag Nachmittag sind potentielle Angelzeiten, wobei ich Sontag bevorzugen würde. Da kann sich das Wasser morgen und dann am Sonntag tagsüber nochmal etwas aufheizen, nachdem die Temperatur hier über Nacht auch ziemlich runtergeht. Aber wann, das kann ich dieses Wochenende leider nicht ganz selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> für 1.000€ wüsste ich einiges, was ich mir zulegen könnte, aber garantiert kein Bissanzeiger Set. (Mal abgesehn davon dass mir meine Frau den Kopf abreissen würde ) Was können die alles ausser Piepsen? Ich meine für den Preis möchte ich dann auch, dass mir eine melodische Frauenstimme mir sagt, was für ein Fisch da abzieht , mit Längen und Gewichtsangaben.
> Und frischen Kaffee.


Wobei das mit dem frischen Kaffee schon ein sehr erstrebenswertes Detail wäre! 



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich gönne den Tacklefetischisten ihren Spaß, muss jeder selber wissen, wo und wie er sein Geld einsetzt.
> Was ich nicht gutheiße, wäre dann Arroganz gegenüber anderen Anglern mit weniger teurer Ausrüstung.
> 
> Wobei ich selber das relativ entspannt nehme.
> 
> Meine "Hanger" sind aus zwei Rundkopfstecknadeln, nem Flaschenkorken, farbigen Isolierband, ner Ringschraube und nem halben Meter 130lb Dacron mit nem verschiebaren Gewicht gebastelt.
> 
> Löst bei den meisten Betrachtern ein ziemlich breites Grinsen bis hin zu kaum unterdrückbaren Lachanfällen aus.
> Die machen aber auch nichts anderes anderes als ein Markenbobbin. Die gehen beim Biss rauf oder runter und fallen beim Anhieb ab.  Muss man aber schon hingucken und kann nicht paar Hundert Meter spazieren gehen.
> Kosten halt aber nur ein paar Cent statt 19,99 € pro Stück und haben kein Label.
> 
> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich deswegen weniger Bisse habe, erkenne oder weniger Fische hake.
> 
> Darum geht es bei High-End -Gerät aber auch nicht immer.


Mir ist es ja grundsätzlich egal, wer wofür sein Geld raushaut. Ich kriege bloss eine leichte soziale Unverträglichkeit, wenn das dann zum Maß der Dinge erklärt wird und der Purist verlacht wird. Aber sonst sind mir die Aktionen anderer Leute auf dem Gebiet egal.


----------



## geomas

Am Wochenende solls auch hier kalt werden - hab aber ohnehin keine Zeit zum Pietschen.
Ich hoffe auf Montag, evtl. Dienstag. Dann soll es wieder etwas wärmer werden und Zeit abknapsen kann ich vermutlich auch.

Allen Ükels, die am Wochenende am Wasser sind: Petri heil!
Allen anderen: haltet die Flossen warm, der Frühling wird kommen.


----------



## Xianeli

Naja 1000 € ist auch wirklich übertrieben. Aber wem es gefällt und es sich leisten kann.... warum nicht 

Habe mir für ca 200 € ein Atts 2+1 Set gekauft... warum Atts ? 

1.) Sie sind lautlos ( nur der Empfänger kann einen Ton abgeben und dieser steht bei mir immer auf Vibration)
2.) 100% Wasserdicht ( ich bin einfach ein Schussel )
3.) Sehr klein 
4.) Sie gefallen mir einfach. 

Fürs Familienangeln in Holland habe ich noch ein 4+1 Set von prologic für 130 €. Kann man gemütlich zusammen sitzen und verpasst nix. 

Hänger habe ich ein 4er FOX Set ( mal günstig bei ebay ersteigert) nutze sie aber nie.
Nutze meist solar Titanium Hänger. Kosten zwar 25 € das Stück aber die haben mir gefallen. 

Ob jemand 10, 50, 100 oder 1000 € ausgibt spielt doch keine Rolle. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen. Allerdings sollte man nicht über andere urteilen.


----------



## daci7

Mein Plan steht - Ich werd nochmal am Kanal angreifen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Dame von der Wichtigkeit meines Handelns überzeugen 

So etwa wie heute... 
Sie: geh doch mal wieder Angeln!
Ich: aber in der Kita ist dieser unglaublich wichtige eltern-mittag da wollte ich endlich auch mal hin.
Sie: aber das Wetter ist doch so toll und die bereden doch eh immer das gleiche ...
Ich: Nein Nein, da geht es diesmal um richtig wichtige Themen.
Sie: wie zum Beispiel? 
Ich: irgendwas mit essen oder so.
Sie: aber zum Angeln hast du dich sonst so wenig Zeit- da kann man das ruhig mal ausfallen lassen.
Ich: Nein. Hier geht es um unsere Zukunft!

Und dann bin ich natürlich hin gegangen.

Möglicherweise war die Rollenverteilung in der Diskussion doch anders wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke ...


----------



## Andal

Sie hat dich als Angler kennen gelernt. Also ist es IHR Problem, damit klarzukommen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hallo.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super FF!!
Petri Heil.


----------



## rutilus69

Dickes Petri, FF!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Petri Dank! Ich brauch jetzt aber Physio. Den Kescher wie auf dem Foto zu halten bei diesem Gewicht war nicht zuträglich.


----------



## Matrix85

Petri zu den schönen Karpfen. 
Mit Netzen zu fischen scheint ja sehr effektiv zu sein ;-) 
Spaß...


----------



## feederbrassen

Hast ja richtig abgeräumt .Sauber .Fettes Petri .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Petri Dank! Ich brauch jetzt aber Physio. Den Kescher wie auf dem Foto zu halten bei diesem Gewicht war nicht zuträglich.




Jammer nicht.
Wir hätten alle gern mit dir getauscht.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, FF!


----------



## Racklinger

Petri, FF. Dein neues Futter scheint ja richtig einzuschlagen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dwdeWD


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Petri, FF. Dein neues Futter scheint ja richtig einzuschlagen



Yup und ich teile es mit der Welt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Foto!

Son Fotobutler brauch ich auch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yup und ich teile es mit der Welt.


Hört, hört.Seeehr,sehr nobel von Dir.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schönes Foto!
> 
> Son Fotobutler brauch ich auch.



Jau, besser ist.


----------



## thanatos

auch von mir ein herzliches Petri heil - kann gar nicht neidisch sein - sonst müßte ich mich ja mit meiner Erkältung
ans Wasser setzen .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Seeehr,sehr nobel von Dir.



Alles hat seinen Preis. Allerdings ist das Rezept für meine Community, dafür muss sie später akzeptieren, das ich mit meiner Leidenschaft und meinem Lebensinhalt angeln Geld verdienen will. Ich habe ein Fischgehirn, also muss ich auf diese Weise die Existenz beschreiten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Übrigens die Bilder sind erste Sahne 
Gerne mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

DSFASDF


----------



## feederbrassen

Astrein FF gefällt mir .

Karpfenpuff hast DU doch auch garnicht nötig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Astrein FF gefällt mir .
> 
> Karpfenpuff hast DU doch auch garnicht nötig.



Der nächste Puff ist mit dem Fahrrad 100 Kilometer weg, lass mal gut sein. 

Die Karpfen laufen einfach, weil es so warm war. Nicht eine Brasse biss. Das sind manchmal Dinge, die Passen. Glaub mal, das reduziert sich auch wieder auf wenige Exemplare. Sobald nämlich die Brassen kommen, sind sie schneller.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn die K3 Ende letzten Jahres besetzt wurden ist das völlig normal das sie jetzt die ersten sind.
Das kenne ich garnicht anders.
Trotzdem erst mal fangen.


----------



## daci7

Fetter Petri FF!! Das sieht mal absolut vom feinsten aus! Mein Neid und meine Anerkennung sei dir gewiss!


Andal schrieb:


> Sie hat dich als Angler kennen gelernt. Also ist es IHR Problem, damit klarzukommen!


Das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig! Allerdings konnte sie mich auch schwer als Familienvater kennenlernen - das kam logischerweise erst später dazu 
Aber ich will nicht jammern - immerhin komme ich momentan noch ein bis zweimal pro Woche ans Wasser. Da können sich andere nur die Finger nach lecken


----------



## daci7

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320506



Geil. Der mit den Karpfen tanzt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn die K3 Ende letzten Jahres besetzt wurden ist das völlig normal das sie jetzt die ersten sind.
> Das kenne ich garnicht anders.
> Trotzdem erst mal fangen.



Ja, natürlich. Diese Diskussion stellt sich für mich aber nicht (kein Karpfen hat sich bei uns natürlich reproduziert, dahingehend kann ja nur alles Besatz sein). Ich habe heute mit Abstand am Meisten gefangen und meinem Schüler an das Method Feedern gebracht. Ich bin zutiefst glücklich.

Warten wir mal ab, wie das mit den Schleien dann laufen wird.


----------



## feederbrassen

daci7 schrieb:


> immerhin komme ich momentan noch ein bis zweimal pro Woche ans Wasser. Da können sich andere nur die Finger nach lecken



Da ist dir mein Neid gewiss.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Petri Dank! Ich brauch jetzt aber Physio. Den Kescher wie auf dem Foto zu halten bei diesem Gewicht war nicht zuträglich.


Aber du bist ja auf Diät, das wird schon

Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber du bist ja auf Diät, das wird schon
> 
> Petri!



Petri Dank!


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da ist dir mein Neid gewiss.


#metoo

Das war schon bevor meine Frau tragend war schwer möglich. Glücklicher Bastard du bist


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #metoo
> 
> Das war schon bevor meine Frau tragend war schwer möglich. Glücklicher Bastard du bist


War seiner Zeit das gleiche bei mir.


----------



## daci7

Jaja ... momentan läuft alles geschmeidig und ich genieße in vollen Zügen  Da sich der zweite Nachwuchs aber bereits angekündigt hat und wir uns eventuell auch  eine Baustelle ans Bein binden werden muss ich auch ganz dringend tanken. Die Durststrecke ist in Aussicht


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo, das sind die Bilder für den nächsten Bericht. Ich habe leider heute mehr geangelt wie Fotos gemacht und viel Material ist total verkorkst. In die Richtung geht es aber, allerdings muss ich einiges im Nachgang anfertigen. Die Fische sind aber wichtig, alles andere kannst du sogar mit dem Hund ohne Angeln auf dem Acker illustrieren. Das Bild zeigt auch das Baggerloch. Damit mir keiner mit Karpfenpuff kommt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320507
> Anhang anzeigen 320508
> Anhang anzeigen 320509
> Anhang anzeigen 320510
> Anhang anzeigen 320511
> Anhang anzeigen 320512
> Anhang anzeigen 320513
> Anhang anzeigen 320514
> Anhang anzeigen 320515
> Anhang anzeigen 320516



Von mir auch ein dickes Petri.
Schöne Strecke hast du da hingerlegt...


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja 1000 € ist auch wirklich übertrieben. Aber wem es gefällt und es sich leisten kann.... warum nicht
> 
> Habe mir für ca 200 € ein Atts 2+1 Set gekauft... warum Atts ?
> 
> 1.) Sie sind lautlos ( nur der Empfänger kann einen Ton abgeben und dieser steht bei mir immer auf Vibration)
> 2.) 100% Wasserdicht ( ich bin einfach ein Schussel )
> 3.) Sehr klein
> 4.) Sie gefallen mir einfach.
> 
> Fürs Familienangeln in Holland habe ich noch ein 4+1 Set von prologic für 130 €. Kann man gemütlich zusammen sitzen und verpasst nix.
> 
> Hänger habe ich ein 4er FOX Set ( mal günstig bei ebay ersteigert) nutze sie aber nie.
> Nutze meist solar Titanium Hänger. Kosten zwar 25 € das Stück aber die haben mir gefallen.
> 
> Ob jemand 10, 50, 100 oder 1000 € ausgibt spielt doch keine Rolle. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen. Allerdings sollte man nicht über andere urteilen.


Ich habe  billigpieper von Fischdeal, die sind leidlich robust und Wasserdicht aber haben ein großes! Manko: Man muss sich durch die Lautstärke durchklicken von höllisch laut zu angenehm was wirklich nervt, gerade wenn man am Wasser eigentlich ruhig sein möchte, dafür laufen se mit 9V Block. Eine Sounderbox brauche ich nicht weil ich keine Nchtwanderung am Angelplatz absolviere. Dennoch fände ich gut und günstig alternativen mit stufenlos regelbarer Lautstärke töfte. Aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir, 70 € + für Bissanzeiger in die Hand zu nehmen.
Naja, noch laufen sie


----------



## feederbrassen

daci7 schrieb:


> Jaja ... momentan läuft alles geschmeidig und ich genieße in vollen Zügen  Da sich der zweite Nachwuchs aber bereits angekündigt hat und wir uns eventuell auch  eine Baustelle ans Bein binden werden muss ich auch ganz dringend tanken. Die Durststrecke ist in Aussicht


Das habe ich zwar alles längst hinter mir aber mehr Zeit hab ich trotzdem nicht.
Und wenn du erst mal ein Haus hast ,tja dann.....
hast du immer irgend etwas zu tun.
Aber schön ist dennoch.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das habe ich zwar alles längst hinter mir aber mehr Zeit hab ich trotzdem nicht.
> Und wenn du erst mal ein Haus hast ,tja dann.....
> hast du immer irgend etwas zu tun.
> Aber schön ist dennoch.


Eben. Auch wenn die Großbaustelle 'Kernsanierung' fast abgeschlossen ist werde ich wohl nie wieder süße süße Langeweile erfahren. Aber mit großem Grundstück kommt großes Spielzeug - und das macht zwar nicht Glücklich wie eine Drennanrute aber wer mit ner Hilti schonmal was eingerissen hat weiss wo der Bartel den Most holt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> und das macht zwar nicht Glücklich wie eine Drennanrute aber wer mit ner Hilti schonmal was eingerissen hat weiss wo der Bartel den Most holt




Drennan vs. Hilti ?

Da nehm ich Entspannung mit Drennan statt Maloche mit Hilti.


----------



## Andal

Das schlimmste was man dann einem "Hausmann" schenken kann, ist der Kärcher. Dann wird alles gekärchert, ob es das aushällt, oder nicht. Vorzugsweise am Samstag ab 15.30 Uhr. Und den Radio dann so laut, dass es den Kärcher, eh nicht leise, übertönt, denn man will ja wissen, was in den Stadien so passiert. Ich hatte mal so einen Nachbarn und war kurz davor zu morden!


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eben. Auch wenn die Großbaustelle 'Kernsanierung' fast abgeschlossen ist werde ich wohl nie wieder süße süße Langeweile erfahren. Aber mit großem Grundstück kommt großes Spielzeug - und das macht zwar nicht Glücklich wie eine Drennanrute aber wer mit ner Hilti schonmal was eingerissen hat weiss wo der Bartel den Most holt




Ach weisst du,abends schön im Garten bei nem Bierchen chillen,auf dem Grill bruzelt was leckeres.............
Glückliche Kinder und Frau .
Selbst wenn man dann nicht mehr so oft ans Wasser kommt hat man es doch so richtig gut,finde ich und kann sagen man hat so ziemlich alles richtig gemacht.

Was die Hilti angeht 
Das Ding hat mich mal bei Bohren in die Betondecke von der Leiter geholt als sich das Biest in einem Eisen verhakt hat.
Meine 65 kg waren der auf alle Fälle nicht gewachsen.
Da hab ich mich um die in der Decke steckenden Hilti gedreht.


----------



## Andal

Hat ja auch schon der olle Fritz bemerkt: Es möge jeder nach seiner Fassong selig werden!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Drennan vs. Hilti ?
> 
> Da nehm ich Entspannung mit Drennan statt Maloche mit Hilti.


Maloche ist es für andere, für einen selbst ist es Hobby- mit einer anderen Einstellung darfst du dir so nen Moloch nicht ans Bein binden. Und wie sagte schon mein Haus- und Hofanarchist Bakunin? "Die Freude an der Zerstörung ist immer auch eine erschaffende Lust" - gut, das war vor dem Internet.
@feederbrassen: genau dafür macht man das. Alle drei Mädels sind Happy, El Potto darf ein bisschen Harvest Moon cosplayen und irgendwann wenn ich keinen Bock mehr auf Garten habe lege ich mir ein 1000m2 Hecht Schleien Tümpelchen an. Das wird super.

Und geile Geschichte mit der Hilti, mir hat der Bohrhammer mal ne blaue Schulter besorgt


----------



## Xianeli

@Kochtopf 

Ich verstehe dich da voll und ganz. Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch nie so " teure" Bissanzeiger kaufen. Bei den Engländern gibt es sie aber häufig zu einem sehr guten Kurs ( Neu unter 60 manchmal sogar 50 € ) 
Immernoch viel Geld aber anscheinend für ein Anglerleben gemacht. 

Da sie komplett lautlos sind und auch kein Ton angeschaltet werden kann habe ich natürlich den Empfänger.... diesen habe ich primär wegen meiner Kinder. Alleine gucke ich auf die Swinger oder Ruten. So kann ich mit den Kindern toben oder, im Urlaub, mit den Kindern im Haus spielen und bekomme alles mit ohne irgendwen mit einem gepiepe zu nerven. 

Leider haben meine prologic das gleiche Problem das man sich nach jedem einschalten durch alle Lautstärken klicken muss


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : Ein extrabreites Peeetri zu Deinem Fischzug! 
Meine Güte, da haste Dich aber jedem einzelnen Karpfen persönlich vorgestellt.


----------



## geomas

#piepser

Ich hab nen gebraucht gekauften Delkim und einen billigen von Korum (erstes Modell). Beide funktionieren problemlos. 
Der Delkim läßt sich mit etwas Gefummel fast unhörbar leise, also wirklich sehr dezent, einstellen. Dafür brauch ich allerdings jedes Mal ein paar Minuten, der „Poti” braucht Zuwendung um den Bereich zwischen lautlos und minimal zu laut zur Ansteuerung freizugeben.
Der Korum ist auch auf der leisesten Stufe etwas zu laut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jau, besser ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320506


Gerade erst gesehen, durch das unplanmäßige und chaotische der schönste Schnappschuss bisher, inkl. Finger auf der linse


----------



## feederbrassen

Hähähä die carpis scheinen ihn richtig lieb zu haben.


----------



## Zander Jonny

@Fantastic Fishing 

Was war denn eigentlich der Köder in deiner Karpfen Orgie ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hähähä die carpis scheinen ihn richtig lieb zu haben.



Ich spreche die Sprache der Fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Was war denn eigentlich der Köder in deiner Karpfen Orgie ?



Einmal Mats Hummels und ein halber Jerome Boateng. (scherzchen, du Nase) 

(4 Maden oder 1 Korn Mais)


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einmal Mats Hummels und ein halber Jerome Boateng. (scherzchen, du Nase)
> 
> (4 Maden oder 1 Korn Mais)



Oder ist das hier verpönt nach dem Köder zu fragen, ich bin ja neu hier ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Oder ist das hier verpönt nach dem Köder zu fragen, ich bin ja neu hier ?



Ach Quatsch, ich habe es dir ja geschrieben. Ich teile dir meine Erfahrungen gerne mit. Heute war Mais den Maden etwas überlegen, beides funktionierte aber durchweg gut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, ich habe es dir ja geschrieben. Ich teile dir meine Erfahrungen gerne mit. Heute war Mais den Maden etwas überlegen, beides funktionierte aber durchweg gut.


Lustig, bei einem Kumpel gab es heute im Stillwasser Bambule auf Maden und der Mais blieb unberührt, war aber auch von dir aus die andere Seite der republik


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Afaik schreibe ich auch noch etwas zum Method Feedern im Winter, dann widme ich mich den ganzem März außerhalb der Ausflüge mit meinem Lehrling den kleinsten Gewässern. Ich will an diese Oasen meiner Seeligkeit. Was ich Schneidern werde an diesem Graben möglicherweise, aber das ist sowas von egal.

Ich werde einen Döbel fangen, wo keiner ist und wenn ich mit den Bäumen am Ufer verwachse. Mann, was juckt es mich in den Fingern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lustig, bei einem Kumpel gab es heute im Stillwasser Bambule auf Maden und der Mais blieb unberührt, war aber auch von dir aus die andere Seite der republik



Die Maden waren bei mir "Trick Shot". Ich hab sie an einem feinen Haken montiert. Die Karpfen saugen sie ausversehen ein, ob sie wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Maden waren bei mir "Trick Shot". Ich hab sie an einem feinen Haken montiert. Die Karpfen saugen sie ausversehen ein, ob sie wollen oder nicht.


Greift der Haken dann nicht zu tief? Durchgebunden oder am vorfach? Klingt erstmal spannend


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Greift der Haken dann nicht zu tief? Durchgebunden oder am vorfach? Klingt erstmal spannend



Beim Method Feedern ist das Vorfach nur 10 Zentimeter lang. Der Fisch hakt sich quasi sofort und der Drill beginnt. Die Karpfen bewegen sich ja recht aktiv und schlucken ist sowieso nicht drin, es sei sie fressen den Feeder. Der Haken saß immer weit vorn im Maul.


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte bei kleinen Haken (14/16) beim MF häufiger das Problem, daß sich der Haken richtig tief ins Karpfenmaul („Lippe”) eingegraben hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei kleinen Haken (14/16) beim MF häufiger das Problem, daß sich der Haken richtig tief ins Karpfenmaul („Lippe”) eingegraben hat.



Haarmontage? Baitband?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ah ok ich war gedanklich beim normalen Feedern, hab mal gelesen dass an den commercials durch den angeldruck teilweise mit einem maiskorn oder einer made als Köder auf Karpfen angeln


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Haarmontage? Baitband?



Mais (echt oder Gummi, auch in Kombination) am kurzen Haar. Die Haken waren unterschiedliche Drennan Hair-Rigger-Modelle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ah ok ich war gedanklich beim normalen Feedern, hab mal gelesen dass an den commercials durch den angeldruck teilweise mit einem maiskorn oder einer made als Köder auf Karpfen angeln



Das mache ich auch, wenn es die Umstände erfordern. Das ist ja keine Formel, die angewendet wird, sondern eine Reaktion auf das Verhalten des Fisches. Die Karpfen heute wollten Mais, Maden waren nur am Anfang willkommen. Wurde die Beißpause länger als 20 Minuten, habe ich einen Fisch über die Made mehr oder minder ins Bockshorn gejagt. Das kann schon mal helfen und zeigt auch, das sie dein Futter aggressiv fressen. Allerdings kann der Haken auch außerhalb des Mauls landen und du verlierst Fische. Dieser "Trick" muss mit Gefühl und Strategie eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Andal

16er ... ich glaube, solche "Köderfischhaken" hab ich gar keine mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Mais (echt oder Gummi, auch in Kombination) am kurzen Haar. Die Haken waren unterschiedliche Drennan Hair-Rigger-Modelle.



Ich denke der Haken dreht sich einfach schon im Maul/Schlund des Fisches ein und nicht beim Auspusten/der Flucht weit vorne. Das liegt dann wohl am Rig selbst. Ich habe meine Köder heute direkt auf den Haken gesetzt, weil ich keinen Sinn am Haar ohne festen Köder sehe. Sie nahmen den Köder auf, schwammen los und hakten sich.

Die Größe des Hakens würde ich dafür aber nicht verantwortlich machen wollen. War dein Vorfach vielleicht doch etwas zu lang?

Nachtrag: Ich setze auf Gurus MWG und LWG in jedem Falle auf Schleien/Karpfen/Brassen. Nie ein Problem mit gehabt. Ich nutze auch nur sehr simple Haarmontagen ohne Komplikationen. Keinen Firlefanz.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> 16er ... ich glaube, solche "Köderfischhaken" hab ich gar keine mehr.



Ich hab von den kleinen Haken ne ganze Menge, hatte das „englische Fieber” (danke, Youtube).
Werde sie aber deutlich seltener Nutzen als früher. Aus verschiedenen Gründen. Hab letztes Jahr die Erfahrung gemacht (viel probiert), daß ich mit etwas größeren Haken nicht weniger Bisse bekomme als bei den kleinen Modellen, aber deutlich mehr Bisse verwandeln kann.

edit: das ^ bezieht sich jetzt nicht aufs Method-Feedern, sondern aufs leichte Grundangeln


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke der Haken dreht sich einfach schon im Maul/Schlund des Fisches ein und nicht beim Auspusten/der Flucht weit vorne. Das liegt dann wohl am Rig selbst. Ich habe meine Köder heute direkt auf den Haken gesetzt, weil ich keinen Sinn am Haar ohne festen Köder sehe. Sie nahmen den Köder auf, schwammen los und hakten sich.
> 
> Die Größe des Hakens würde ich dafür aber nicht verantwortlich machen wollen. War dein Vorfach vielleicht doch etwas zu lang?



Ne, die Vorfächer waren kurz - so 7-10cm. Die Haken saßen auch nicht knapp oder gar zu tief, sondern Bilderbuchmäßig in der „Lippe” - hatten sich aber durch den Druck im Drill eingegraben (waren praktisch bis auf das Öhr im Fleisch verborgen). Bei Fischen für die Küche kein Problem, aber sonst ärgerlich.


PS: der MWG (MW für medium wire?) scheint etwas dickdrahtiger zu sein als die von mir benutzten „Problemhaken”. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ne, die Vorfächer waren kurz - so 7-10cm. Die Haken saßen auch nicht knapp oder gar zu tief, sondern Bilderbuchmäßig in der „Lippe” - hatten sich aber durch den Druck im Drill eingegraben (waren praktisch bis auf das Öhr im Fleisch verborgen). Bei Fischen für die Küche kein Problem, aber sonst ärgerlich.



Ich habs falsch verstanden.

Mit Schonhaken habe ich aber auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, das sie richtig böse Löcher im Fisch reißen können. Im Drill arbeitet es immer weiter und das sieht dann überhaupt nicht mehr nett aus. Allerdings ist das eher seltener der Fall.

Wobei ich heute tatsächlich gerne Mückenlarven und einen Köderfischhaken gehabt hätte. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, ich hätte das doppelte gefangen. Da muss ich irgendwann ran an das Thema, ich finde es mega spannend.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab von den kleinen Haken ne ganze Menge, hatte das „englische Fieber” (danke, Youtube).
> Werde sie aber deutlich seltener Nutzen als früher. Aus verschiedenen Gründen. Hab letztes Jahr die Erfahrung gemacht (viel probiert), daß ich mit etwas größeren Haken nicht weniger Bisse bekomme als bei den kleinen Modellen, aber deutlich mehr Bisse verwandeln kann.


Von dieser "Fitzelfischerei" bin ich seit einigen Jahren weg und fange deswegen auch nicht weniger. Fein fischen bedeutet ja keinen "mikroskopischen letzten Meter" und spinnwebendünne Hauptschnüre. Es meint fein abgestimmtes Zeug. Das kriege ich auch mit einem 18er+ Vorfach und 10er+ Haken gebacken.


----------



## geomas

^ ist mir schon klar (spätestens seit letztem Jahr). Die Fische auf der Insel erleben ja einen ganz anderen Angeldruck und sind vermutlich entsprechend vorsichtiger.
Aber, nun ja, ich bin kuriert vom englischen Fieber.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde es nett beim Feedern feinere Haken und vorfächer dabei zu haben falls sich fehlbisse häufen aber im harten Alltag am Fluss gehe ich seltenst unter 16er Vorfach und 14er Haken, Standard ist eher 18+ und 12er Haken


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die Fische auf der Insel erleben ja einen ganz anderen Angeldruck und sind vermutlich entsprechend vorsichtiger.


Das halte ich für eine zu leichte Ausrede. Es würde ja logisches Denken bei den Fischen voraussetzen und das sie sich austauschen, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Aber das englische Fischen beruht ja gerade auf der Einfachheit der Mittel und es hat mehr als genug Gurus, die gezwungen sind, ständig neue Weisheiten zu präsentieren. Aber es geht auch ganz anders. Ein gutes Beispiel ist da der Mr. Edwin, der so gut wie alles mit seinem nice lobworm und einer buddhagleichen Geduld und Ruhe fängt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es nett beim Feedern feinere Haken und vorfächer dabei zu haben falls sich fehlbisse häufen aber im harten Alltag am Fluss gehe ich seltenst unter 16er Vorfach und 14er Haken, Standard ist eher 18+ und 12er Haken



Ik finde, dat entscheidet der Tag immer. Wenn die Plötzen im kristallklaren See nur eine Made wollen, kannst du gerne einen Anker am Seil anbieten. Ich würde die 4 Stunden aber nicht verschwenden wollen.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man nur Küttfisch fangen will. Nech, Herr Professor!?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Lieber einen Küttfisch in der Hand, als die Theorie auf dem Dach.


----------



## Andal

Bloss gut, dass viele Wege nach Rom führen. Nix für Ungut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Auch ein Stichling entschneidert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Bloss gut, dass viele Wege nach Rom führen. Nix für Ungut.



Wo steht denn das Gegenteil?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch ein Stichling entschneidert



Ein 25 Zentimeter Ükel ist ein Karpfen mit 100 Pfund!

Wobei ich die kleinen Döbel einfach am Besten finde. Wie kann ein so kleiner Fisch ein solch großes Maul haben. 90% Schädel, 10% Schwanz. Sieht also aus wie du!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein 25 Zentimeter Ükel ist ein Karpfen mit 100 Pfund!
> 
> Wobei ich die kleinen Döbel einfach am Besten finde. Wie kann ein so kleiner Fisch ein solch großes Maul haben. 90% Schädel, 10% Schwanz. Sieht also aus wie du!


Mein Hang zum Döbel ist auch einzig und allein meinem Narzissmus geschuldet - wie gern sehe ich sie an


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch ein Stichling entschneidert


Hab ich genau einmal einen in einem unbeangelten Bach gesehen. Echte Raritäten!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Das halte ich für eine zu leichte Ausrede. Es würde ja logisches Denken bei den Fischen voraussetzen und das sie sich austauschen, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Aber das englische Fischen beruht ja gerade auf der Einfachheit der Mittel und es hat mehr als genug Gurus, die gezwungen sind, ständig neue Weisheiten zu präsentieren. Aber es geht auch ganz anders. Ein gutes Beispiel ist da der Mr. Edwin, der so gut wie alles mit seinem nice lobworm und einer buddhagleichen Geduld und Ruhe fängt.



Ich bezog mich eher auf die Angelei an den Gewässern, wo praktisch jedes Wochenende ein Match stattfindet (auch Flußabschnitte, nicht nur Commercials). Da haben sicherlich viele Fische schon mal einen Setzkescher von innen gesehen. Auch andere Gewässer werden drüben ja offenbar in der Saison sehr intensiv befischt.
Da kann ich mir eine gewisse Scheu bei den Fischen schon vorstellen.


Mark Erdwin und seine „link-geledscherten lobworms” schätze ich sehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Hang zum Döbel ist auch einzig und allein meinem Narzissmus geschuldet - wie gern sehe ich sie an



Sind ja auch coole Fische. Ich gehe ja mit dem Hund sehr oft am Flüsschen vorbei und es ist zu jeder Jahreszeit schön sie an der Oberfläche nach Insekten schnappen zu sehen. Sie können sowohl im Schwarm, als auch auf das große Exemplar befischt werden. Sie sind nicht so kompliziert, aber listig.

Ist an meinen kleinen Gewässern hier auch dieses Jahr Zielfisch Nummer 1, wobei ich dich da um die Fulda beneide. Ich mag nicht glauben, die Chance auf einen echten Knaller zu haben. Mal schauen, wie die Elbe es mit den Chubs dieses Jahr sieht.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas danke für den vollständigen Namen 
@Andal letztes Jahr einen beim Kescherauswaschen gefangen, leider finde ich das Foto nicht mehr. Dachte es wäre ein babybarsch, kann man schonmal verwechseln


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Mark Erdwin und seine „link-geledscherten lobworms” schätze ich sehr.


Vor allem, wie der immer am Ufer auf seinen eigenen Beinen sitzt und das bei der Leibesfülle. Ich könnte so nach 5 min. vielleicht noch etwas kriechen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich eher auf die Angelei an den Gewässern, wo praktisch jedes Wochenende ein Match stattfindet (auch Flußabschnitte, nicht nur Commercials). Da haben sicherlich viele Fische schon mal einen Setzkescher von innen gesehen. Auch andere Gewässer werden drüben ja offenbar in der Saison sehr intensiv befischt.
> Da kann ich mir eine gewisse Scheu bei den Fischen schon vorstellen.



So ist es meiner Meinung nach auch. Je nach Druck an den Gewässern wird es immer schwieriger. Ich glaube nicht, das meine Karpfen von Heute so schnell Mais anfassen. Zumal ich aus meinen Matches erst letztens einen Tipp vom Altmeister bekam. Wenn der Startschuss kommt und niemand nach 30 Minuten etwas fängt, geht er mit dem Vorfach 2 Stärken runter.

Er ist bei uns immer unter den ersten Drei. Das kommt nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, das ist bewährte Praxis unabhängig UK/BRD oder Timbuktu.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist an meinen kleinen Gewässern hier auch dieses Jahr Zielfisch Nummer 1, wobei ich dich da um die Fulda beneide. Ich mag nicht glauben, die Chance auf einen echten Knaller zu haben. Mal schauen, wie die Elbe es mit den Chubs dieses Jahr sieht.


Ich habe es tatsächlich noch nie hier an der Strecke geschafft einen zu suchen und tatsächlich visuell zu lokalisieren. Meist beißen sie vor meinen Füßen in vielleicht einem halben Meter Tiefe, aber da ich meist bei Hochwasser gezielt auf Döbel gehe sieht man in der Brühe nix. 
Im Sommer dann kennt man die Spots - in der Deckung unter Treibgut, ausgespülten Ufern und Büschen, ich habe noch nie einen nennenswerten Döbel im "Freiwasser" der Fulle gefangen. Beim Vorstau eines Wehres konnte ich sie dann schonmal beobachten wie sich die kleinen scheißerchen gemächlich absinken lassen und aus dem Staub machen wenn man nicht total Ninjamäßig anschleicht. 

Aber du hast recht, meine Fuldastrecke ist ein ausgezeichnetes Döbelgewässer, ich mochte den Fisch schon vorher aber mittlerweile bin ich ihm hoffnungslos verfallen


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas danke für den vollständigen Namen
> ...



Kennst Du seine Videos? https://www.youtube.com/user/francolinobasco/videos - absolut sehenswert.

edit: Mark Erdwin angelt in GB bevorzugt in kleinen Flüssen auf Döbel und Barben (Info hinzugefügt damit der Link auch nach zwei Tagen noch einen Sinn ergibt).


----------



## Kochtopf

^ leider nein leider gar nicht- merci für den Link!
*ed*
Gute Idee geo, ich nutze den Ükel tatsächlich als (chaotisches) Nachschlagewerk, da macht das total Sinn


----------



## geomas

^ Ist wirklich was für Tage/Abende mit ganz miesem Wetter oder wenn man krank ist. Die Videos sind wirklich klasse.


----------



## Andal

Und das Wasserl  -- zu schön!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Und das Wasserl  -- zu schön!


 
Wundervoll idyllische kleine Flüsse hab ich in der Nähe auch, aber leider ohne Barben & Döbel. 
Dafür soll es ein paar Rundmäuler drin geben. Naja - ich würd die Neunaugen gerne gegen Chub & Barbel „traden”. 
Auch wenn ich absolut nix gegen die kieferlosen Gesellen habe und es prima finde, sie in meiner Nähe zu wissen.


----------



## Andal

Pieces of lamprey sollen ja ein unschlagbarer Köder auf Döbel im Winter sein. Englische Tackleshops führen sie im Vakupack...


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, darf mit ihnen nicht gefischt werden ungeachtet der Herkunft- weiss wer was genaueres?
Die automatisierten Tulipsorten haben mich ebenfalls angelächelt. Warten bis nach dem Brexit wenn das Pfund einbricht?


----------



## Andal

Für D bin ich mir nicht sicher. Schließlich und endlich stehen die Rundmäuler nach den meisten Fig's unter ganzjährigem Schutz. Dann schon lieber das Luncheonmeat in allen möglichen Darreichungsformen.


----------



## geomas

Ich persönlich hätte nicht mal ansatzweise Bedenken, mir aus GB Betalights schicken zu lassen (im kleinen Maßstab, versteht sich).
Mit Lamprey würd ich mich das nicht trauen. Bin kein Jurist, hab aber Bauchgefühl.
Aktuell mehr Gefühl als Bauch, deshalb schnell ein Pils.


----------



## Andal

Also ich hab mir die Packs angesehen. Der Inhalt motiviert nicht zum anfassen und auch die englischen Pros ziehen beim anködern die Nase hoch und haben sehr spitze Finger dabei. Auch wenn sie gut sein sollen, ich kann mich gut beherrschen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Darauf ein Zwickl - Prost!

https://www.baitsdirect.com/product/enterprise-imitation-luncheon-meat/

Spannend! Aber auftreibend? Langsam sinkend bis schwebend würde ich ja verstehen... oder lässt mich mein Englisch im Stich?


----------



## Andal

Artificial... das ist bei Enterprise immer auftreibend.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Tommies machen mich fertig... kann wer was zu folgenden Dingen sagen:

- https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/nash/nash-tackle-bread-bombs

Funzt das? Erscheint mir für Döbel etwas auffällig aber es gibt ja noch andere Brot Liebhaber 

- https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/mosella/mosella-magic-bread

So als Notfallbrot in der Angeltasche... kann man ggf. Mashed bread mit machen mit längerer Einweichzeit oder gar mit den veranschlagten 20 Sekunden als Liquidized bread durchs Sieb rubbeln?

- https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/...rs-inc-new-maggot-worm-luncheon-meat-flavours

Besonders Frühstücksfleisch und Made sind interessant... statt stundenlang das Tulip kleinzuhäckseln zum anfüttern wäre ein Schwamm im Madenkorb eine unsättigende Alternative


Was lernen wir? Man guckt nach aromatisiertem Frühstücksfleisch und endet bei (aus deutscher Sicht) skurrilem Kram


----------



## Tobias85

Also diese bread bombs find ich sympathisch. Wie die Döbel auf sowas reagieren wage ich nicht einzuschätzen, aber für weite Würfe am See wären die doch prima. Das magic bread ist soweit ich mich erinnere komplett trocken. Hab das mal in nem Video (ich glaube von Schlögl) gesehen und da wurde gesagt und gezeigt, dass man es mit nem Stück geflochtener Schnur in Scheiben sägen muss, mit nem Messer bröckelt das zu sehr auseinander. Wenns eh mashed bread geben soll, kann man sich da auch gleich ein trockenes Baguette ins Gepäck tun schätze ich.

Gibts bei euch wirklich so selten Stichlinge? Hier in unseren Niederungsbächen gibts die eigentlich fast überall, hab die als Kind sogar mit nem 18er Haken und Wurmfitzelchen auf Sicht gefangen.


----------



## Xianeli

Also dir Bread Bombs habe ich sogar irgendwo in der Tasche rumfliegen und wollte sie auch irgendwann mal testen. 

Magic Bread habe ich ebenfalls zu Hause und war echt enttäuscht. Weiß gar nicht mehr warum genau aber kann es gerne nochmals testen für euch. Oder ich schicke jedem ne Scheibe Brot


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde das magisch bread auch als hakenköder nutzen wolle ,aber  bei meinem letzten Versuch hätte ich einiges für gegeben so nen kanten in der Tasche zu haben, steinhartes Brot ist kein guter hakenköder


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Also dir Bread Bombs habe ich sogar irgendwo in der Tasche rumfliegen und wollte sie auch irgendwann mal testen.
> 
> Magic Bread habe ich ebenfalls zu Hause und war echt enttäuscht. Weiß gar nicht mehr warum genau aber kann es gerne nochmals testen für euch. Oder ich schicke jedem ne Scheibe Brot


Also ich wäre dir für eine Kostprobe sehr dankbar


----------



## Tobias85

Achja, zu den hakenscheuen Fischen hab ich noch ne weitere Theorie, ganz klassisch nach Darwin: Die unvorsichtigen Fische werde schneller rausgefangen als die scheuen Fische, die Scheuen sind einfach besser an ihre Umwelt (=beangeltes Gewässer) angepasst und setzen sich mit den Jahren so genetisch immer mehr durch. Mit der Zeit wird dann der Bestand insgesamt scheuer. Je mehr Angeldruck, desto schneller erfolgt natürlich auch diese Selektion. Es gibt dann zwar immernoch unvorsichtige Fische, aber eben viel weniger. Einzelne Fische können durch Konditionierung und negativ besetzte Schlüsselreize sicherlich lernen, aber wie Andal es schon schrieb müsste dann ja jeder einzelne Fisch diese Erfahrung erst selbst machen. Das halte ich für einen kompletten Bestand eher für ausgeschlossen, eher glaube ich an einen dynamischen, gewässerspezifischen Ausleseprozess.

Lässt sich auch genauso auf andere Zusammenhänge anwenden: Neuer innovativer Hechtköder mit vollkommen anderem Laufverhalten, den plötzlich jeder fischt, und nach ein paar Generationen überwiegen die Hechte, die eben grade nicht auf dieses Bewegungsmuster anspringen.


----------



## Tobias85

Auf eine Scheibe des Brotes verzichte ich lieber. Zum Angeln hätt ich kein Vertrauen darin und zu essen hab ich noch genug. 

Ich hab grad das Video mit dem Schlögl versucht zu finden, aber zu magic bread spuckt youtube nur Sauerteigbrotbackvideos und ähnliches aus.


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dir für eine Kostprobe sehr dankbar



Schick mir ne PN dann lasse ich dir etwas zukommen.


----------



## Minimax

Guten morgen Jungs,

also, die spätwinterliche Karpfiorgie von @Fantastic Fishing ist ja wirklich fantastisch, ganz dickes Petri dazu, toll! Und das Bild mit den Hüpfekarpfen wo Du so lachen musst ist wirklich ein schöner Schnappschuss.
Allen die ans Wasser kommen wünsch ich viel Erfolg, und wer bei der blöden Kälte sich lieber doch häuslich orientieren ein behagliches Wochenende,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Allen die ans Wasser kommen wünsch ich viel Erfolg, und wer bei der blöden Kälte sich lieber doch häuslich orientieren ein behagliches Wochenende,



Da schließe ich mich an.
Ich bleib heute auch zuhause(-4Grad hier) und räum mal ein bisschen auf. 
Zeug sortieren, Montagen checken, Futterbestände kontrollieren usw.


----------



## Tricast

Räum nicht zu gut auf, dann findest Du nachher nichts wieder.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an.
> Ich bleib heute auch zuhause(-4Grad hier) und räum mal ein bisschen auf.
> Zeug sortieren, Montagen checken, Futterbestände kontrollieren usw.


Minus 4 Grad, brrrrrr das ist schattig. 
Hier sind ca Plus 6 
Wenn ich meine Pflichten erledigt habe werde ich laaaangsam mein Zeug für Morgen fertig machen .
Gut Ding will Weile haben. 
Wird auf alle Fälle ein sonniger Tag werden .
Ob es Fisch dazu gibt wird sich dann zeigen


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein 25 Zentimeter Ükel ist ein Karpfen mit 100 Pfund!



Also bei 25 cm Ükel,fängt langsam Hasel an.......


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Kennst Du seine Videos? https://www.youtube.com/user/francolinobasco/videos - absolut sehenswert.
> 
> edit: Mark Erdwin angelt in GB bevorzugt in kleinen Flüssen auf Döbel und Barben (Info hinzugefügt damit der Link auch nach zwei Tagen noch einen Sinn ergibt).


Lieber @geomas großartige Videos, danke danke danke! Ein Mann meiner Leibesfülle fängt ebensolche Döbel, in einem Video fängt er mehrere 2pfund+ Döbel am gleichen Swim, entweder hat er dort lange Zeit verbracht oder den Döbeln ist es herzlich egal ob einer aus dem Schwarm gezuppelt wird.
Liebe Mitükels, ich kann diesen Kanal nur wärmstens empfehlen! Zumal Mark ein schönes Englisch spricht und auch für bloody krauts mit Schulenglisch verständlich isr


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der macht jute Videos.

Jetzt hab ich endlich ein Bild von dir im Kopf, Pott.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Gern geschehen. 

Und ja, sein Englisch ist sehr gut verständlich. Was mir auch gefällt ist die Abwesenheit von nervender Technomusik und der typischerweise gute Ton. Das sind so Sachen, die mich an anderen (inhaltlich) interessanten Angelvideos total „abtörnen”.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kirmestechno und Friedfischen ist ein Paar wie Milch und Zitrone


----------



## geomas

Nash BP-4

Das Röllchen ist eingetroffen und ich bin etwas verunsichert: sie läuft nicht ganz so geschmeidig wie ich es von anderen Rollen kenne. Ich meine jetzt nicht Billigstrollen, aber die Nash läuft so aus dem Karton eben nicht so prima wie meine anderen Friedfisch-Rollen.
Ich bin ja nicht so der Rollenwartungs-Experte (sprich: exakt das Gegenteil) - fettet Ihr neue Rollen grundsätzlich nach dem Kauf neu ab? Hab ich bislang nie gemacht und auch nie Probleme damit gehabt.

Zurückschicken oder läuft die sich noch ein?

Ansonsten gefällt sie mir, die sehr zurückhaltende Optik hat was und die Größe sollte für den geplanten Einsatz auch gut passen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hatte die BP-10 in dreifacher Ausführung und muss sagen dass die qualitative Streuung schonn enorm war.
Eine lief gut, eine mittelprächtig(akzeptabel) und eine eher als hätte sie schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Aber keine davon lief auf Daiwa oder Shimpanski Niveau(und würde auch nicht mit mehr Fett oder Öl). Das muss man klar sagen!

Du kannst nun entscheiden ob dieser Typ deine Erwartungen überhaupt erfüllt(Rückgabemöglichkeit bei online Käufen sei dank) oder ob dir bissl Fett und Öl evtl. etwas nutzen.
Dann ist es aber vorbei mit Rückgabe.


----------



## geomas

^ Danke! Ich würde das vor mir liegende Exemplar als „mittelprächtig” vom Lauf her beurteilen. Ja, die Shimanos laufen besser, aber eben auch einige ältere DAMs und Fox (ich meine jetzte keine Hochpreisteile oder die alten Quick Finessas). Vermutlich hab ich Pech gehabt in Sachen qualitative Streuung.
Muß mal drüber nachdenken, evtl. den Händler anschreiben, ob er mir eine „handverlesene” aus seinem Bestand als Ersatz schicken kann.
Wie gesagt, ansonsten find ich sie prima.



edit: Hab gerade mit dem freundlichen Händler telefoniert, muß jetzt aber fix los zur Arbeit, melde mich heute Abend noch mal.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Nash BP-4
> 
> Das Röllchen ist eingetroffen und ich bin etwas verunsichert: sie läuft nicht ganz so geschmeidig wie ich es von anderen Rollen kenne. Ich meine jetzt nicht Billigstrollen, aber die Nash läuft so aus dem Karton eben nicht so prima wie meine anderen Friedfisch-Rollen.
> Ich bin ja nicht so der Rollenwartungs-Experte (sprich: exakt das Gegenteil) - fettet Ihr neue Rollen grundsätzlich nach dem Kauf neu ab? Hab ich bislang nie gemacht und auch nie Probleme damit gehabt.
> 
> Zurückschicken oder läuft die sich noch ein?
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt sie mir, die sehr zurückhaltende Optik hat was und die Größe sollte für den geplanten Einsatz auch gut passen.


Das liegt an den beiden "Bürsten", die verhindern, dass Schnur unter  die Spule kommt. Ganz normal und ein sinnvolles Gimmick.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also bei meinen lag's nicht an den Bürsten, die auf jeden Fall Sinn machen.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Kennst Du seine Videos? https://www.youtube.com/user/francolinobasco/videos - absolut sehenswert.
> 
> edit: Mark Erdwin angelt in GB bevorzugt in kleinen Flüssen auf Döbel und Barben (Info hinzugefügt damit der Link auch nach zwei Tagen noch einen Sinn ergibt).


Vielen Dank für den Link, das Video ist ne super Inspiration. Ich wollte schon lange Mal probieren die Döbel am Bacheinlauf bei uns zu erwischen, wusste nur nie wie ich es anstellen sollte. Wird nächstes WE Mal ausprobiert


----------



## Nordlichtangler

--- doppelt ---


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@geomas
Nochmal ein  für den Link zum Mark Erdwin!

Habe deswegen gleich einen neuen Tacklethread aufgemacht   ,
kommen ja soviele Fragen hoch ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> fettet Ihr neue Rollen grundsätzlich nach dem Kauf neu ab? Hab ich bislang nie gemacht und auch nie Probleme damit gehabt.


Nö, das wäre wegen Rückgabe, Gewährleistungsansprüche usw. auch dumm. siehe #13281
Aber ziemlich gleich danach, wenn nach dem hoffentlich auch gleich anstehenden Ersteinsätzen man das Ding wirklich als wertig ansieht und behalten will.
Und umso schneller, je stärker man mit dem Lauf = Werkschmierung nicht zufrieden ist.

Wenn man weiß, dass schwerwiegende, aber leicht behebbare Mängel, wie z.B. bei (günstigen) Daiwa die Rücklaufsperrenlager eine Behandlung benötigen, dann eben auch schnell ran. Es ist besonders wichtig, die eingebauten Obsoleszenz-Stellen zu kennen.
Ich hatte schon eine RLS-Lager "Soforttötung" durch den Ersteinsatz, per Kurzzeitwasserung. 

Die Rollen verschleißen ja nicht sofort, und eine Cyprinidenrolle meist nochmal deutlich weniger als eine im Spinneinsatz.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also bei meinen lag's nicht an den Bürsten, die auf jeden Fall Sinn machen.


Bei meinen Rollen kommen gleich nach dem Kauf prinzipiell zwei (2!) Tropfen feines Öl (von Haarschneidern) auf die Achse, dort wo sie in den Rotor mündet. Immer schon. Die BP-4 ist da wie ein Schuh. Nach dem Einlaufen passt das.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @geomas
> Nochmal ein  für den Link zum Mark Erdwin!
> 
> Habe deswegen gleich einen neuen Tacklethread aufgemacht   ,
> kommen ja soviele Fragen hoch ...


Angenommen und schon mal angeantwortet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die BP-10 hatten einfach recht viel Verarbeitungstoleranz und wohl auch recht günstige Lager.
Okumas in der gleichen Größe liefen out of the box deutlich besser und auch Anaconda Rollen waren neben Daiwa und Shimano wertiger(verarbeitet).

Angeln kann aber auch mit den Nash's wenn man damit zufrieden ist.


----------



## Andal

Zu den BP-10 kann ich nix sagen, weil ich sie nicht habe. Die BP-4 wurde es, weil sie so schön Kleinheit und QD vereinigt. Ich bin mit dem Röllchen mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber keine davon lief auf Daiwa oder Shimpanski Niveau(*und würde auch nicht mit mehr Fett oder Öl*). Das muss man klar sagen!



Mit mehr sicherlich nicht, aber mit vernünftiger Wartung kriegt man fast jede Rolle auf ein Laufniveau, das teurere Rollen auch nicht besser hinbekommen.
Und dazu brauchs auch nichtmal nen Kugellager, geschweige denn nen Dutzend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit mehr sicherlich nicht, aber mit vernünftiger Wartung kriegt man fast jede Rolle auf ein Laufniveau, das teurere Rollen auch nicht besser hinbekommen.
> Und dazu brauchs auch nichtmal nen Kugellager, geschweige denn nen Dutzend.




So war es gemeint aber bei den Rollen hätte man die Lager wechseln sollen und schon ab Werk mit weniger Toleranz arbeiten.
Und Fett war war auch nicht viel drin.
Da kommen von Okuma, Anaconda, Daiwa und Shimanski ganz klar die besser verarbeiteten Rollen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Was ist Blau und steht am Baum.

Ein gelbes Fahrrad.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Scheisse, jetzt will ich ne Prestion SL30 Sitzkiepe haben. Welches Organ eignet sich zum Verkaufen und wird nicht gebraucht? Ich kann das aber nicht wie Kochtopf machen, mein Gehirn hat noch ne Funktion. Ich bitte um andere Vorschläge.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scheisse, jetzt will ich ne Prestion SL30 Sitzkiepe haben. Welches Organ eignet sich zum Verkaufen und wird nicht gebraucht?



Drück ne Niere ab, eine reicht um mal kurz inne Hecke zu gehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Drück ne Niere ab, eine reicht um mal kurz inne Hecke zu gehen



Ich glaube das wird was. Ich kann mich einfach nicht zügeln und was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist will ich zum Angeln kaufen. Was machen die Quappen Rudi? Bei uns ging dieses Jahr einfach mal NICHTS.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scheisse, jetzt will ich ne Prestion SL30 Sitzkiepe haben. Welches Organ eignet sich zum Verkaufen und wird nicht gebraucht? Ich kann das aber nicht wie Kochtopf machen, mein Gehirn hat noch ne Funktion. Ich bitte um andere Vorschläge.




Samenspende?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Samenspende?



Wer will denn mein Brassen-Ejakulat. Das kannste für ne Fischsuppe verwenden.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scheisse, jetzt will ich ne Prestion SL30 Sitzkiepe haben. Welches Organ eignet sich zum Verkaufen und wird nicht gebraucht? Ich kann das aber nicht wie Kochtopf machen, mein Gehirn hat noch ne Funktion. Ich bitte um andere Vorschläge.


Na bei dem Hocker wirds ja nicht bleiben..... das wird mit dem ganzen Zubehör richtig teuer!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer will denn mein Brassen-Ejakulat. Das kannste für ne Fischsuppe verwenden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da kommen von Okuma, Anaconda, Daiwa und Shimanski ganz klar die besser verarbeiteten Rollen.



Halt ich eher für'n Gerücht. Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser, was heutzutage auch recht muffig riecht.

Okuma ist schon lange nicht mehr das, was es mal war, die Zeit guter Okuma-Serienrollen ist seit 1998 vorbei, die letzte war die Okuma Fina.
Gerade die Rollen (welche nichtmal von Okuma gebaut werden) haben mit ganz weitem Abstand die meisten Fertigungstoleranzen.
Der Markt für Okuma-Rollen beschränkt sich fast nur noch auf Europa,. und dort auch nicht auf alle Länder.
In Übersee packt niemand Okuma an und das aus guten Gründen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Okuma Big Pit Rollen, welche ja alle baulich sehr nah beieinander liegen, sind jedenfalls besser verarbeitet als die Nash's.

Nimm ruhig mal so ne Nash inne Hand. Dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Na bei dem Hocker wirds ja nicht bleiben..... das wird mit dem ganzen Zubehör richtig teuer!



Na das habe ich doch Andal. Wobei ich sowieso wieder irgendwas dazu kaufe. Das ist ein Kreislauf wie Pissen gehen. Augen auf machen, etwas neues Kaufen und noch nicht mal das Alte richtig genutzt.

Ich bin die größte Hure der Industrie.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin die größte Hure der Industrie.


Aber ehrlich!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird was. Ich kann mich einfach nicht zügeln und was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist will ich zum Angeln kaufen. Was machen die Quappen Rudi? Bei uns ging dieses Jahr einfach mal NICHTS.



Ich habs zuletzt Anfang Januar mehrfach an unterschiedlichen Gewässern und Strecken probiert....nix nada niente.
Das vergangene Jahr war zu lange zu trocken, ich möcht gar nicht wissen was in der Ohre oder auch Bode alles krachen gegangen ist an Quappen.
Die Bestände werden sich davon so schnell nicht wieder erholen, man wird froh sein, wenn überhaupt noch von einem Bestand zu reden ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich habs zuletzt Anfang Januar mehrfach an unterschiedlichen Gewässern und Strecken probiert....nix nada niente.
> Das vergangene Jahr war zu lange zu trocken, ich möcht gar nicht wissen was in der Ohre oder auch Bode alles krachen gegangen ist an Quappen.
> Die Bestände werden sich davon so schnell nicht wieder erholen, man wird froh sein, wenn überhaupt noch von einem Bestand zu reden ist.



Ich kann von nichts anderem bei uns Berichten. Im Sommer hab ich die kleinen Quappen ja schon Kieloben gesehen. Ich hab nur vereinzelt von einigen wenigen Fängen an den besten Spots bei uns gehört, das aber auch nur sehr verhalten. Wo im Hafen sonst ständig jemand sein Glück probiert, war auch niemand.

Nicht mal mein Hund hat mehr die Quappenschnüre eingesammelt. Wahrlich, es scheint wohl ein schlechtes Jahr gewesen zu sein. Dann halt die Aale im Frühling.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Okuma Big Pit Rollen, welche ja alle baulich sehr nah beieinander liegen, sind jedenfalls besser verarbeitet als die Nash's.
> 
> Nimm ruhig mal so ne Nash inne Hand. Dann weißt du was ich meine.



Hatte ich schon inner Hand, auch mehrfach.
Ich geh da nur etwas anders ran an die Materie, denn wenn ich ne Rolle inne Finger kriege (passierte die letzten 6 Monate öfter wie ich wirklich Zeit dafür habe), wird sie auch umgehend geöffnet und begutachtet, Reinigung und Neuschmierung inklusive.
Das mache ich mit allen Rollen, egal ob aus Opas Angelzeiten oder ladenfrisch.
Garantie ist mir völlig egal, das Teil wird immer neu geschmiert nach dem Kauf.
Einzige Ausnahme hier, ich merke bereits beim Auspacken nen schwerwiegendes Problem, was eine Reinigung/Neufettung auch nicht lindern kann (zb verzogene Achse am Großrad oder verbogene Hubachse, kommt beides sogar recht oft vor).

Erst danach sehe ich ob eine Rolle was is oder nicht, vorher sind die Unterschiede jeden Herstellers zu verschieden was zb Werksschmierung angeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> wird sie auch umgehend geöffnet und begutachtet, Reinigung und Neuschmierung inklusive.
> Das mache ich mit allen Rollen, egal ob aus Opas Angelzeiten oder ladenfrisch.
> Garantie ist mir völlig egal, das Teil wird immer neu geschmiert nach dem Kauf.




Da haben wir etwas gemeinsam.

Und trotzdem hab ich nach der Wartung die Nash's wieder verkauft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon inner Hand, auch mehrfach.
> Ich geh da nur etwas anders ran an die Materie, denn wenn ich ne Rolle inne Finger kriege (passierte die letzten 6 Monate öfter wie ich wirklich Zeit dafür habe), wird sie auch umgehend geöffnet und begutachtet, Reinigung und Neuschmierung inklusive.
> Das mache ich mit allen Rollen, egal ob aus Opas Angelzeiten oder ladenfrisch.
> Garantie ist mir völlig egal, das Teil wird immer neu geschmiert nach dem Kauf.
> Einzige Ausnahme hier, ich merke bereits beim Auspacken nen schwerwiegendes Problem, was eine Reinigung/Neufettung auch nicht lindern kann (zb verzogene Achse am Großrad oder verbogene Hubachse, kommt beides sogar recht oft vor).
> 
> Erst danach sehe ich ob eine Rolle was is oder nicht, vorher sind die Unterschiede jeden Herstellers zu verschieden was zb Werksschmierung angeht.



Samma, haste dir schon mal die Lidl-Rollen angesehen? Die gabs doch immer zu Saisonstart. Wie bewertest du sie? Das waren Crivit 2000 und 5000 glaube ich. Jut, das Ding wird auch von der Stange überall anders bezeichnet, muss ja auch unter anderen Labels teurer verkauft gewesen sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da haben wir etwas gemeinsam.
> 
> Und trotzdem hab ich nach der Wartung die Nash's wieder verkauft.



Beim letzteren sind wir dann anders gestrickt.
Ich kaufe mir nichts, was ich später wieder verhökern werde.
Selbst wenn ich mit dem Kauf auf die Nase falle, ich hab noch nie irgendein Tackle wieder verkauft und habs auch nicht vor.
Wenn ich immer sehe was die Leute sich so anschaffen nur um es kurze Zeit später wieder zu verkloppen, da wird mir mitlerweile ziemlich übel bei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hab die bei Ali gesehen für den Preis den  sie hier gekostet haben, bin für den Preis hochzufrieden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab die bei Ali gesehen für den Preis den  sie hier gekostet haben, bin für den Preis hochzufrieden



Werd ma genauer Kollege, wir sind hier nicht beim Döbelangeln.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit mehr sicherlich nicht, aber mit vernünftiger Wartung kriegt man fast jede Rolle auf ein Laufniveau, das teurere Rollen auch nicht besser hinbekommen.
> Und dazu brauchs auch nichtmal nen Kugellager, geschweige denn nen Dutzend.



Der war gut...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Samma, haste dir schon mal die Lidl-Rollen angesehen? Die gabs doch immer zu Saisonstart. Wie bewertest du sie? Das waren Crivit 2000 und 5000 glaube ich. Jut, das Ding wird auch von der Stange überall anders bezeichnet, muss ja auch unter anderen Labels teurer verkauft gewesen sein.



Hatte letzten Oktober ne Crivit meines Bruders auf dem OP-Tisch. An und für sich sinds keine schlechten Rollen, sie tun ihren Job wie jede andre Rolle auch.
Kommen halt aus jenen großen chinesischen OEM-Manufakturen, die ebenso für allseits bekannte Marken fertigen.
Natürlich darf man hier keine Wunder erwarten oder gar mit höherpreisigen vergleichen.

Obwohl..vergleichen kann man schon und sollte man vielleicht auch. Dann wird man irgendwann auch selber merken, das man für weitaus mehr Geld auch nicht mehr bekommt als "bling bling".

Die Rollentechnik hat sich in den letzten 30-40 Jahren nur noch in wenigen kleinen Details wirklich verändert/verbessert. Zugegeben, die machen hier und da durchaus etwas aus und sind auch nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Wirklich brauchen tut mans aber eigentlich auch nicht. Heutige moderne Rollen bekommt man eigentlich nicht mehr tot gerödelt unter normalen Angelsituationen.
Im dümmsten Fall ist der Verschleiß einiger wenige Bauteile vielleicht etwas höher (Kugellager, Bremsscheiben etc.), das ist aber nichts was man nicht mit wenigen Handgriffen wieder in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hatte letzten Oktober ne Crivit meines Bruders auf dem OP-Tisch. An und für sich sinds keine schlechten Rollen, sie tun ihren Job wie jede andre Rolle auch.
> Kommen halt aus jenen großen chinesischen OEM-Manufakturen, die ebenso für allseits bekannte Marken fertigen.
> Natürlich darf man hier keine Wunder erwarten oder gar mit höherpreisigen vergleichen.
> 
> Obwohl..vergleichen kann man schon und sollte man vielleicht auch. Dann wird man irgendwann auch selber merken, das man für weitaus mehr Geld auch nicht mehr bekommt als "bling bling".
> 
> Die Rollentechnik hat sich in den letzten 30-40 Jahren nur noch in wenigen kleinen Details wirklich verändert/verbessert. Zugegeben, die machen hier und da durchaus etwas aus und sind auch nicht mehr wegzudenken.
> Wirklich brauchen tut mans aber eigentlich auch nicht. Heutige moderne Rollen bekommt man eigentlich nicht mehr tot gerödelt unter normalen Angelsituationen.
> Im dümmsten Fall ist der Verschleiß einiger wenige Bauteile vielleicht etwas höher (Kugellager, Bremsscheiben etc.), das ist aber nichts was man nicht mit wenigen Handgriffen wieder in den Griff bekommt.



Danke für deine Expertise. Das Thema Rollen macht mich immer Mental fertig. Ich habe keine Zeit dahingehend mich tiefer zu beschäftigen, auf der anderen Seite versuche ich zu verstehen, wie ein Preis von 200€ zu Rechtfertigen ist. Für mich ist es nämlich so, das mir noch nie eine Rolle kaputt gegangen ist. Ob für 20€ oder 100€.

Aber dafür haben wir ja das Board, um sowas zu Analysieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich mit dem Kauf auf die Nase falle, ich hab noch nie irgendein Tackle wieder verkauft und habs auch nicht vor.
> Wenn ich immer sehe was die Leute sich so anschaffen nur um es kurze Zeit später wieder zu verkloppen, da wird mir mitlerweile ziemlich übel bei.



Das finde ich in der heutigen kurzlebigen Zeit völlig normal.
Kaufe, probieren und bei Nichtgefallen wieder weg damit.

Die ganzen second-hand Absatzmärkte(ebay, ebay-Kleinanzeigen, diverse Fb Gruppen, Foren usw.) machen es möglich und einfach!

So wird durchgetauscht, bis man was Passendes gefunden hat.

Absolut legitim und nachvollziehbar für mich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der war gut...



Der lebende Beweis steht in meiner Vitrine oder klemmt an diversen Ruten vieler vieler Angler.
Verbinde dir einfach mal die Augen, ich drück dir 2 Rollen inne Hand und prophezeihe dir, du wirst das vermeintlich bessere Modell nicht anhand der Bedienung herausfinden.
Die preisliche Spanne können wir dabei auch völlig abartig auseinanderziehen, ohne das man den Unterschied wirklich wahrnimmt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Absolut legitim und nachvollziehbar für mich.



Natürlich völlig legitim, käme für mich persönlich aber nie in Betracht.
Klar hab ich auch das eine oder andre, wo ich im Nachhinein besser drauf verzichtet hätte, wenn ichs vorher gewusst hätte.
Das bringt halt auch der heutige Online-Kauf so mit sich, man kauft oft wie gesehen und später kommt das große "OHA". 

Für mich persönlich isses dann halt Lehrgeld, welches sein Gnadenbrot entweder verstaubend irgendwie verbringen darf oder ich es doch in irgendeiner Art und Weise verwende.
Ich hätte nen schlechtes Gewissen etwas jemanden anderen auf die Nase drücken zu wollen, wohlwissend das ich es für Grütze halte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Klar hab ich auch das eine oder andre, wo ich im Nachhinein besser drauf verzichtet hätte, wenn ichs vorher gewusst hätte.
> Das bringt halt auch der heutige Online-Kauf so mit sich, man kauft oft wie gesehen und später kommt das große "OHA".




Gneau das ist doch.
Mach die leute ja auch mit Klamotten, Schuhen, Elektronik, Viehzeug......

Die Plattformen sind da und ich finde gut dass das heutzutage zu unkompliziert ist.
Ich kann es mir beispielsweise nicht leisten auf totem Kapital zu sitzen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Dann darf man also vom Professor kein gebrauchtes tackle kaufen ￼￼￼

Bei mir ist begrabbeln im Laden wichtig.
Wenn es dann passt ,dann für ewig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich mit dem Kauf auf die Nase falle, ich hab noch nie irgendein Tackle wieder verkauft und habs auch nicht vor.


Ich weiß ja, dass es schwer fällt  und einen Schritt der inneren Überwindung kostet,
aber das einzige sinnige ist, das was man überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann, wieder zu verkaufen. Der Andi (andere) ist da echt vorbildlich! 

Weil sonst wird man zwangsläufig übervoll


----------



## phirania

Schon mal zum Vorglühen für die nächsten schönen Tage.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Och nö...wenns mich ankotzt fliegt es in die Tonne, ganz einfach.
Oder wird anderweitig noch missbraucht, hatte auch schon diverse Ruten als Rankhilfen im Garten stehen, erfüllt auch seinen Zweck und ich hab später leckere Tomaten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gerade die Rollen (welche nichtmal von Okuma gebaut werden) haben mit ganz weitem Abstand die meisten Fertigungstoleranzen.
> Der Markt für Okuma-Rollen beschränkt sich fast nur noch auf Europa,. und dort auch nicht auf alle Länder.
> In Übersee packt niemand Okuma an und das aus guten Gründen.


Die verkaufen aber massig unter fast allen anderen Namen, ob DAM ABU Zebco WFT und hast nicht alles gesehen.
Die Funktion ihres eigenen Okuma-Labels habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. 
Ich vermute jedoch, das sind rausgeschossene beschränkte Proto-Testserien mit eingeschränkter Laufzeit und ohne jeden Support, wie mir der Okuma DE Service ja auch per Mail bestätigt hat, da gibt es nie nich was von nach, eben keine Teile. Das ist pures Anfutter!


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Samma, haste dir schon mal die Lidl-Rollen angesehen? Die gabs doch immer zu Saisonstart. Wie bewertest du sie? Das waren Crivit 2000 und 5000 glaube ich. Jut, das Ding wird auch von der Stange überall anders bezeichnet, muss ja auch unter anderen Labels teurer verkauft gewesen sein.



Lass mal gut sein die Rollen fische ich jetzt schon über 6 Jahre und bin voll zufrieden mit den Teilen.
Bisher keinen Ausfall gehabt,und alles an Land gezogen damit..


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann darf man also vom Professor kein gebrauchtes tackle kaufen ￼￼￼



Wie kommst du darauf?

Ich verkaufe was mir nicht 100%ig passt gern günstig weiter an Leute denen es besser passt und selbst kaufe ich auch gebrauchtes tackle gern, welches mir besser passt als dem Vorbesitzer.

Und das alles natrülich weit unterm Ladenpreis.
Win-win Situation!

Deshalb boomen die genannten second-hand Märkte ja so.

Wer es sich leisten kann, kann von mir aus auch gern wegwerfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Werd ma genauer Kollege, wir sind hier nicht beim Döbelangeln.


Was willst du genauer haben? Der Freilauf ist sich relativ fein justieren, ebenso die Bremse, sind Metallrollen und haben ein wickelbild welches ok ist. Funktionale Freilaufrollen und haben mich bislang nicht enttäuscht, laufen z.T. seit 3-4 Jahren mit meiner Minimalpflege ohne das es Probleme gibt, egal ob Aalangeln, Federn oder Graskarpfen. Für das Geld kann ich nicht meckern (habe allerdings bis auf Robustheit keine hohen ansprüche), auf jeden Fall wirken sie hochwertiger auf mich als die ungefähr gleichteuren Spro Boxxer Freilaufrollen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Und das "Anfutter" findet bevorzugt in DE & UK seinen Absatz.
Böse Zungen behaupten sogar das dahinter eigentlich eine größere Firma steckt aus der Angelgerätebranche, welche auch Patente wie jenes EOS inne hält. 

Nu aber genug aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> Ich verkaufe was mir nicht 100%ig passt gern günstig weiter an Leute denen es besser passt und selbst kaufe ich auch gebrauchtes tackle gern, welches mir besser passt als dem Vorbesitzer.
> 
> Und das alles natrülich weit unterm Ladenpreis.
> Win-win Situation!
> 
> Deshalb boomen die genannten second-hand Märkte ja so.
> 
> Wer es sich leisten kann, kann von mir aus auch gern wegwerfen.


Sollte eigentlich ein Spaß sein 
War wohl nix sorry wenn das anders rüber gekommen ist .


----------



## phirania

War denn keiner von Euch heute am Wasser bei dem schönen Wetter.?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir war es nicht schön.

Also erst die nächsten Tage wieder.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Schön wars schon, aber das Wasser inner Elbe ist noch deutlich zu kalt.
Da mögen selbst die Grundeln und Krabben noch nicht nerven.

Vor Mitte/Ende März wird hier nicht viel gehen. Bis dahin bring ich erstmal das eine oder andere wieder auf Vordermann, die Fische laufen ja nicht weg.


----------



## phirania

Heute 15 Grad und Sonne,aber ein leichter kalter Wind.
Morgen 17 Grad und Sonne da soll was gehen.
Heute Räumdienst am See verrichtet jede Menge Fischbewegung im Wasser und keine Angel dabei....


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> War denn keiner von Euch heute am Wasser bei dem schönen Wetter.?


Ich war vorhin AUF dem Wasser. 
Vom Boot aus, da ich nicht über das Wasser laufen kann 
Bin dabei Futter für Morgen anzumachen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Heute 15 Grad und Sonne,




Du Glückspilz.
Hier heute morgen -4° und übern Tag +1°.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der lebende Beweis steht in meiner Vitrine oder klemmt an diversen Ruten vieler vieler Angler.
> Verbinde dir einfach mal die Augen, ich drück dir 2 Rollen inne Hand und prophezeihe dir, du wirst das vermeintlich bessere Modell nicht anhand der Bedienung herausfinden.
> Die preisliche Spanne können wir dabei auch völlig abartig auseinanderziehen, ohne das man den Unterschied wirklich wahrnimmt.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was willst du genauer haben? Der Freilauf ist sich relativ fein justieren, ebenso die Bremse, sind Metallrollen und haben ein wickelbild welches ok ist. Funktionale Freilaufrollen und haben mich bislang nicht enttäuscht, laufen z.T. seit 3-4 Jahren mit meiner Minimalpflege ohne das es Probleme gibt, egal ob Aalangeln, Federn oder Graskarpfen. Für das Geld kann ich nicht meckern (habe allerdings bis auf Robustheit keine hohen ansprüche), auf jeden Fall wirken sie hochwertiger auf mich als die ungefähr gleichteuren Spro Boxxer Freilaufrollen



Ach wat, das war nen anderer Beitrag zwischen, ich hab das nicht gerafft worauf du dich genau beziehst. Aber super, das ich dir ne fundierte Meinung zu der Rolle entlocken konnte. Danke!


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder ein paar Stellen besucht für die Döbel Pirsch..
Bilder sind noch vom Sommer aber immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Andal

Hätte ga nicht gedacht, dass es bei euch so steil ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> ..........




GEIL!


----------



## Hering 58

Schöne Fotos.Da macht das Angeln richtig Spaß.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der komische Reiher fetzt!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der komische Reiher fetzt!



Da waren an dem Tag gleich 5 unterwegs..
Ergo sollte da auch Fisch stehen.


----------



## Hering 58

Der fischt dir die Fische weg.


----------



## phirania

Da an der Werse war früher mal eine Staustufe,die wurde irgendwann mal zurück gebaut.
Vorher konnte man die Fische zum ablaichen die Staustufe hoch springen sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Deine Werse hat sogar einen eigenen Eintrag bei Wikipedia !
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werse


----------



## Nemo

phirania schrieb:


> Schon mal zum Vorglühen für die nächsten schönen Tage.....



Wusste gar nicht,  dass Bud Spencer auch Angler war


----------



## Zander Jonny

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht,  dass Bud Spencer auch Angler war


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
dankeschön @phirania für die sommerlichen Photos von dem schönen Flüßchen, sehr idyllisch. 
Hier bei mir gings bei schönem aber kaltem Wetter an ein weniger munteres Flüsschen, das mir aber immerhin einige Plötzen und die ersten Rotfedern bescherte, ich hab mich sehr gefreut. Maden waren allerdings heut überhaupt nicht angesagt, ausser bei handlangen Kleinis, die Brotflocke brachte die besseren Ergebnisse- also, auch keine Sternstunden, wohlgemerkt, aber ein schönes Beissen und Fangen. Und seltsam, es muss an dem guten Wetter leigen -oder dem ständigen Köderkontrollieren, aber selten verging mir die Zeit am Wasser schneller.
Besonders schön war, dass sich die SLB zusammen mit der restaurierten Mitchell 304 ihre ersten Fänge verbuchen konnten, ein wirklich schön zu fischendes Gespann. Aber wann werde ich wohl mal einen richtigen Fisch ans Band kriegen? Hach, Seufz.. 
Mal sehen, mit Glück und etwas Diplomatie komm ich morgen vielleicht nochmal an einen kleinen Teich.
herzliche Grüße,
Euer Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Minimax  : herzliches Petri! Schön, daß sich die SLB und 304 bewähren konnten. Bitte mach doch bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto von der Combo.

@phirania : Einen sehr schön anzusehenden Fluß hast Du da! Danke für die Fotos, hoffentlich kannst Du bald von dort den ersten gefangenen Döbel vermelden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Die Sachen sind gepackt, das Futter ist soweit fertig.
Morgen früh geht es los 
Mal sehen ob es dieses mal klappt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri mein lieber Freund und Kupferstecher  ein herzliches Petri zu deinem Fischzug mit Madame Petite Pétasse, ich will auch Bilder der Combo sehen!


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Sachen sind gepackt, das Futter ist soweit fertig.
> Morgen früh geht es los
> Mal sehen ob es dieses mal klappt.


Ich beneide dich. Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und dicke brassen. 
Petri heil


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich. Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und dicke brassen.
> Petri heil


Danke dir, war heute mal zum gucken da. 
Der Wind steht übel auf die Seite drauf wo die Sonne lacht. 
Dann werde ich eben von der anderen Seite mit dem Wind im Rücken weit werfen müssen um dort hin zu kommen. 
Der Wind von vorne wird mir da zu ungemütlich auf Dauer. 
Ich werde nach dem fischen berichten


----------



## Minimax

Unbedingt, aber versprecht Euch nicht zu viel. Zuerst aber muss das Futteral fertigwerden, und das hängt natürlich von der wunderbaren und vielfach begabten Mrs. Minimax ab, die sich den Kontrakt gesichert hat- ich kann da nicht zu viel Druck ausüben


EDIT oh, hoppla, @feederbrassen : EInen schönen Angeltag und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Unbedingt, aber versprecht Euch nicht zu viel. Zuerst aber muss das Futteral fertigwerden, und das hängt natürlich von der wunderbaren und vielfach begabten Mrs. Minimax ab, die sich den Kontrakt gesichert hat- ich kann da nicht zu viel Druck ausüben


Wenn es bis zum nächsten Wochenende fertig ist könnte sich eine Wurst auf den Weg zu euch machen, ich bin neugierig!


----------



## Kochtopf

Kann mir wer sagen, ob die Grundfunktionalität der Drennan Leger Stops in etwa der der Nubbsies vom unten stehenden Link entspricht?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b2fo8vUc


----------



## Andal

Dem Link tut es nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Dem Link tut es nicht.


Un nu?


----------



## Andal

Jetzt geht der Link.

Aber mit den Stops wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Wenn die nicht 110% gratfrei sind, arbeiten die wie eine scharfe Schere!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt geht der Link.
> 
> Aber mit den Stops wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Wenn die nicht 110% gratfrei sind, arbeiten die wie eine scharfe Schere!


Aber in der Theorie funktionieren die wie die drennan leger Stops?
Gibt sicher auch kleinere Gebinde und wenn 2/3 iO sind würde es sich ja fast lohnen


----------



## Andal

Ja. Ausprobieren.

Für welche Montage sollen die sein?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich war nach meinem letzten Fischzug mit der Montage mit Perlen etc nicht zufrieden beim Öfföff Pickerrig und möchte das gerne dafür ausprobieren. Prinzipiell ein durchebundenes Linklegerrig


----------



## Andal

Da sollten aber zwei Gummistopper auch halten und die Schnur nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Da sollten aber zwei Gummistopper auch halten und die Schnur nicht kaputt machen.


Ja, aber ich hoffe so und mit einem großöhrigem wirbel (vgl chodrig)auf der Schnur auf Perlen verzichten zu können


----------



## Andal

Wie schon gesagt: Probiere es aus.

Ich halte mich an Jim Gibbinson: Keep it simple!


----------



## geomas

So, Arbeit ist fertich für heute.

Zur Nash BP-4: hab sie eben noch mal durchgekurbelt, sie fühlt sich etwas geschmeidiger an als noch heute Mittag. Nicht richtig gut, auch nicht schlecht, akzeptabel trifft es wohl.
Der sehr nette Mitarbeiter des Händlers, mit dem ich heute Mittag telefonierte, ist offenbar kein großer Freund der Nash-Rollen. Er meinte „Ist eben eine günstige Rolle, keine Stella” und daß er/sie häufig Probleme mit den kleinen Nash-Rollen gehabt hätten. Und sinngemäß: Die Klamotten und Liegen von Nash wären aber okay...
Er war aber ausgesprochen entgegenkommend - klar, Rücksendung/Widerruf/Umtausch ist möglich. Ist ja auch logisch, weil Gesetz.
Vermutlich werd ich sie behalten und wie von Andal empfohlen 2 Tropfen Öl auf die Achse setzen.


----------



## Andal

Ist auch ein echter Fachmann, wenn er sie an einer bald 10 x so teuren Rolle misst. Zumal die Stella keine QD hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Falls jemand noch eine Rollenalternative für die Vielfalt der Angelweisen wünscht oder sich zu aufzurüsten trachtet, kann das ja im Tacklekram thematisiert u. vertieft werden. 
Ich werde morgen mal ein bischen mit montieren, probieren u. fotografieren anfangen, um besser illustrieren zu können. Das macht Vorfreude für morgen - gn8.
Voraussagemäßig hab ich morgen sogar den ganzen Tag bestes Fotowetter.


----------



## geomas

^^ ich fand ihn angenehm brummelig. Und klar, ein Vergleich zur Stella ist absolut unpassend.

Na, ich werd die Nash mit Schnur füllen und einfach nutzen wie einen normalen Gebrauchsgegenstand. Der Reihenvierzylinder von meinen Kleinwagen läuft auch nicht so rund wie ein alter Jaguar-V12, aber er läuft eben und die Kiste war billig.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch eine Rollenalternative für die Vielfalt der Angelweisen wünscht oder sich zu aufzurüsten trachtet, kann das ja im Tacklekram thematisiert u. vertieft werden.
> Ich werde morgen mal ein bischen mit montieren, probieren u. fotografieren anfangen, um besser illustrieren zu können.
> Voraussichtlich hab ich morgen sogar den ganzen Tag bestes Fotowetter.



Na dann „Gut Licht!”. 

Was mir am Ükel-Tackle-Thread nicht so gefällt ist die Exklusivität der Leser/Beitragenden durch das Normal-AB-Nutzer aussperrende Sub-Forum. 
Ist kein Angriff auf Dich, @Nordlichtangler , nur so mein persönliches Empfinden.


----------



## Andal

Diese unsere Tackle Plaudereien sind ja nun auch wirklich keine Geheimsache.


----------



## geomas

Als Schnur kommt auf die Baby-Nash erstmal Sufix Duo Core in 0,25er Durchmesser. Mal sehen, wie die sich macht. 
Der Wetterbericht für die kommende Woche sieht gut aus, etwas Zeit abknapsen fürs Pietschen wird schon klappen.


----------



## Andal

Diese Sufix hatte ich bis zu ihrem UV-Tod drauf. Sehr zuverlässig und eine "fürs Holz".


----------



## geomas

^ ja, ich wollte ne robuste Schnur mit konservativem Tragkraft/Durchmesser-Verhältnis. Also ähnlich der klassischen Daiwa Sensor, die ich in anderen Stärken schätze.


Hab neben etwas Kleinkram auch ein paar alte Bildbände mit Motiven meiner Heimat erstanden, das Stöbern im Antiquariat (als Ladengeschäft, nicht online) macht schon Spaß. Angelliteratur war aber nicht vorhanden.






Tja, früher war das Angeln noch ne ganz einfache Sache (Foto aus den 50er Jahren).
(Ich hab den Kleinkram dazugepackt und lausig geknipst weil ich keine Reproduktion wollte)


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Der sehr nette Mitarbeiter des Händlers, mit dem ich heute Mittag telefonierte, ist offenbar kein großer Freund der Nash-Rollen. Er meinte „Ist eben eine günstige Rolle, keine Stella” und daß er/sie häufig Probleme mit den kleinen Nash-Rollen gehabt hätten.




Der Vergleich mit ner Stella hinkt sicher aber ansonsten spricht das schon für die qualitative Streuung, die ich auch festgestellt hatte.

Sei's drum. Ihre Arbeit wird sie schon machen. Viel Glück damit.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hatte mir ja seinerzeit, ebenfalls durch die vorstellung durch the @Andal die etwas größere BP6 angeschafft, mein exemplar verhält sich tadellos- und ehrlich gesagt wäre ich bereit einige Abstriche in Kauf zu nehmen, wenn eine Rolle dafür *nicht* aussieht wie ne Stella. 
Tja, inzwischen hats sichs hier bei mir zugezogen, ist trübe geworden, natürlich ohne den durch die Wetterfrösche versprochenen Temperaturanstieg.
@Nordlichtangler machst Du auch Gewässerfotos? Das wäre sehr interessant- Ich nehms mir immer mal vor, aber dann bin ich zu faul und  lass die Kamera in der Tasche...


----------



## Kochtopf

Mit einer schlichten mattschwarzen Rolle ohne Schnickschnack würde man hier offene Türen einrennen. Meist gibt es sie nur in absonderlichen (=Carphantakompatiblen) Größen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, früher war das Angeln noch ne ganz einfache Sache (Foto aus den 50er Jahren).



Ist es das Heute nicht?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist es das Heute nicht?




Bambusrute, ein geschärfter umgebogener Nagel und Stück Schnur, so haben früher tatsächlich Leute geangelt und haben gefangen, und zwar nicht schlecht. Damit erreichst du heute nichts mehr.


----------



## sprogoe

Doch....Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bambusrute, ein geschärfter umgebogener Nagel und Stück Schnur, so haben früher tatsächlich Leute geangelt und haben gefangen, und zwar nicht schlecht. Damit erreichst du heute nichts mehr.



Klar, aber das Gerät wurde ja durch Fortschritt ersetzt. Du fährst ja auch nicht mehr mit der Kutsche.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

sprogoe schrieb:


> Doch....Aufmerksamkeit.



Seit Jahrtausenden im Menschen verankert und Früher doch nicht anders! Ich kenne die Stories der alten Angler. Was heute auf Facebook geteilt wird, war Früher der Plausch am Tresen der Kneipe. 

Und Aufmerksamkeit ist in jedem Fall etwas schönes, die Frage ist doch, wie sie Transportiert wird. Ich finde beispielsweise, das solche Foren ein Hort voller Geschichten sind, die sich Nackt vor den Augen seiner Mitmenschen präsentieren. Davon zerren wir alle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler machst Du auch Gewässerfotos? Das wäre sehr interessant- Ich nehms mir immer mal vor, aber dann bin ich zu faul und  lass die Kamera in der Tasche...


Ja mache ich, vornehmlich von meinen Angelplätzen natürlich. Was dann die Verbreitbarkeit wieder mehr oder weniger einschränkt.  
Aber auch separate Gewässerfototouren mache ich schon sehr gerne und lange, z.B. bei Niedrigwasser und Festhalten der interessanten Strukturen.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr extra eine neue DigiCam gekauft, klein und handlich genug, für vollkommen unproblematisch jederzeit druff. Laufzeit Standby 10h Angeltag kein Problem, Wasser- und Wetterfest, stabil zum draufsetzen. Funktioniert eine lange Saison lang nun gut mit bekannten Grenzen, incl. Filme machen sogar. Dafür ist der Stella-Preis jedenfalls sinnvoll angelegt.

Bei der Cam ist ausnahmsweise mal im Gegensatz zu schwarz eine RedArc Rote
(meine Tochter ist bei sowas prinzipiell immer schuld - wie auch der roten Rute )
sogar ganz gut, weil man sie schnell findet, auch im Eifer des Gefechts. Und nicht am Baumstamm oder so vergisst. 
Und ich kann sie ja in die Tasche stecken.

Wir haben sogar schon länger einen Thread im Forum dazu, was sinnvoll als Angelkamera und warum.


----------



## Minimax

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bambusrute, ein geschärfter umgebogener Nagel und Stück Schnur, so haben früher tatsächlich Leute geangelt und haben gefangen, und zwar nicht schlecht. Damit erreichst du heute nichts mehr.



Das kommt natürlich auf das indiiduelle Ziel an..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bambusrute, ein geschärfter umgebogener Nagel und Stück Schnur, so haben früher tatsächlich Leute geangelt und haben gefangen, und zwar nicht schlecht.


Ich habe es lange gemacht, mit meinen damaligen 8 Jahren angefangen und über Jahrzehnte alles durchprobiert, alles selber gemacht; bis auf die Schnur.
Und ich sage Dir: Es ist ein dummes Märchen. 

Bis heutzutage ein gerne gebrauchter Spruch von Großkotzen, die in ihrem Narzismus dem Puristen nicht mehr folgen mögen und Totschlagargumente brauchen.

Ob Büroklammer oder Sicherheitsnadel oder Stecknadel: So ein Haken fängt praktisch nicht, die Fische zappeln sich - falls Haken doch im Maul, eben in Sekunden wieder runter. Braucht man schon krasse Selbstmörder auf Wurm, um einen heraus zu bekommen, die schnelle Herausheberate kommt bei höchstens 5% an, das ist die Größenordnung 1:20.
3000 Jahre Fortschritt durch einen DAM Limerick Goldhaken holt man nicht einfach so auf ...

Im Vergleich ist Pöddern eine sinnvoll effektive Angelweise, gleich auf den Haken zu verzichten. Oder Silkerogen.
Die wahre Versorgungsfischerei hat immer mit Absperrungen aus Holzstäben und dann mit Netzen gearbeitet.

Ich habe z.B. mit Gründlinge Angeln auf Sicht tagelang und jahresweise von der familiengebauten Brücke angefangen, und konnte allem genau von oben zusehen.
Der richtige feine Haken für das Fischmaul und sein Instant-Piercing ist was wunderwunderwunderfeines!
Eine klare weiße Monofile ist ein Himmelsgeschenk, wenn man sich zuvor mit Zwirn und Nähgarn beholfen hat. Und selbst das bessere Kunststoffnähgarn ist schon gut im Vergleich zu Pferdehaar.
Und wenigstens Glasfaserspitze ggü. Bambus auch, von anderem Holz gar nicht zu reden, nämlich alleine schon die Haltbarkeit einer Spitze, die wenigstens annähernd sowas wie ein gefühlvolles Angeln erlaubt. Das Abknacksen war davor allgegenwärtig.
Die ersten Glasfaserspitzen habe ich mir eigenhändig Span für Span aus dem Vollstab geschnitzt, probiert und probiert, in wochenlanger Beschäftigung. (gesund war das aus heutiger Sicht nicht )
Und das Ergebnis war ein Quantensprung !


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bambusrute, ein geschärfter umgebogener Nagel und Stück Schnur, so haben früher tatsächlich Leute geangelt und haben gefangen, und zwar nicht schlecht. Damit erreichst du heute nichts mehr.


Also ich habe sehr zeitig angefangen zu angeln. Bambusruten sah ich oft und öfter, aber "krumme Nägel" nie. Auch damals gab es schon Haken, also echte Angelhaken für kleines Geld zu kaufen.


----------



## hanzz

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer will denn mein Brassen-Ejakulat. Das kannste für ne Fischsuppe verwenden.


Frag mal beim Asiaten Imbiss an der Ecke 

Petri zu deiner Strecke gestern


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

hanzz schrieb:


> Frag mal beim Asiaten Imbiss an der Ecke
> 
> Petri zu deiner Strecke gestern



Jau, wir haben keinen Chinesen in der Stadt. 

Allgemein: Dieses mal wollte ich auch Messen, das klappt mitn Zollstock aber nicht. Du siehst die Zahlen einfach nicht, entweder ich besorge mir ne Scale oder ich akzeptiere, das ich dieses Jahr halt nicht Lord-of-the-Ükel bin. Ich muss auch zugeben, das mich dieses Messen mehr oder minder nicht so triggert, zu Faul einfach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Seit Jahrtausenden im Menschen verankert und Früher doch nicht anders! Ich kenne die Stories der alten Angler. Was heute auf Facebook geteilt wird, war Früher der Plausch am Tresen der Kneipe.


Das war mit gemütlichem Plausch am Tresen oder gar am Lagerfeuer aber was deutlich besseres und menschelndes, zudem ist live die Verstehensrate unvergleichlich besser!


----------



## hanzz

Wünsche allen, die heute draussen sind einen schönen Tag und tolle Fische.
Petri @Minimax 

Bin schon gespannt aufs Foto deines Futterals


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das war mit gemütlichem Plausch am Tresen oder gar am Lagerfeuer aber was deutlich besseres und menschelndes, zudem ist live die Verstehensrate unvergleichlich besser!



Das Empfindest du so! Ich kann schlecht mit tausenden Lesern beispielsweise am Lagerfeuer sitzen und sie sind mir trotzdem alle für die freie Wissensweitergabe dankbar. Das menschelnde bleibt natürlich auf der Strecke, wenn du es nicht transportierst. Ansonsten sind das die immer gleichen Kamellen.

Es kann doch jeder seinen Film fahren und muss nicht mitmachen. Dieser Thread hier samt einigen Persönlichkeiten wäre zb. nie entstanden, wäre es nicht von jemandem Initiiert worden, der das Friedfischangeln lebt. Diese kleinen Kolonien im Internet wachsen eben aus dieser Leidenschaft heraus. Auch ohne Nahkontakt oder Lagerfeuer. Ich halte dagegen:

Besonders die älteren Generationen sind doch sehr Eitel und in sich gekehrt. Ich kenne in meinem Alter niemanden, der seine Regeln anderen Aufbügeln will oder irgendein altes "Gedankengut" aufdrücken muss. Wir sind da wesentlich freier und diese Internetkultur trage ich mit Stolz in mir!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Allgemein: Dieses mal wollte ich auch Messen, das klappt mitn Zollstock aber nicht. Du siehst die Zahlen einfach nicht, entweder ich besorge mir ne Scale oder ich akzeptiere, das ich dieses Jahr halt nicht Lord-of-the-Ükel bin. Ich muss auch zugeben, das mich dieses Messen mehr oder minder nicht so triggert, zu Faul einfach.


Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeile:

*Großer Competition Favorit ausgeschieden! *
Keine Lust zum nachmessen und fotografieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das menschelnde bleibt natürlich auf der Strecke, wenn du es nicht transportierst.
> ...
> Wir sind da wesentlich freier und diese Internetkultur trage ich mit Stolz in mir!


Das echte menscheln ist aber durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Und ich habe viele gute Erinnerungen  an nun Treffen mit anderen Boardies seit über 14 Jahren, das ist nochmal eine ganze Schippe mehr.

Mit der Neo-Internetkultur kämpfst Du aber phasenweise wiederum sehr, wie hier in diesem Thread trefflich nachzuverfolgen.
(Ich kämpfe da aber auch)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeile:
> 
> *Großer Competition Favorit ausgeschieden! *
> Keine Lust zum nachmessen und fotografieren.



Ich bin der Küttfischangler, hier haben sich ganz andere Leute als "Specimen-Hunter" profiliert. Dahingehend muss ich hier nichts liefern. 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das echte menscheln ist aber durch nichts zu ersetzen.
> Und ich habe viele gute Erinnerungen  an nun Treffen mit anderen Boardies seit über 14 Jahren, das ist nochmal eine ganze Schippe mehr.
> 
> Mit der Neo-Internetkultur kämpfst Du aber phasenweise wiederum sehr, wie hier in diesem Thread trefflich nachzuverfolgen.
> (Ich kämpfe da aber auch)



Naklar, das sind dann informelle Gruppen, die sich bilden und das ist Wunderbar. Diese Dinge gibt es aber nur durch den Fortschritt. Der Zusammenhalt und die Bande ist vielleicht nicht mehr wie Früher, aber die Brüder im Geiste sind jetzt einfach Globaler. Du hättest bspw. von mir vor 50 Jahren nie erfahren, hätte ich nicht bei Verlägen die Eier gelutscht.

Jetzt hat jeder die Chance sich seiner Gedanken Raum zu verschaffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ #13396
Das mit den Vorteilen in Breite und Vielfalt ist auch unbestritten!
Das Prinzip: Gemeinsam ist man mehr und vereint ist man stärker - ist wirksam.  

Gerade auch bei den Versuchungen u. Tricks der Tacklehersteller, wo einer für sich alleine auf verlorenen Posten stände.
Denn die notwendige Zeit (u.m.a. Geld), alles alleine durchzuprobieren und herauszufinden, ist keinem gegeben.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> hätte ich nicht bei Verlägen die Eier gelutscht.


Wobei den Zusammenhang hab ich jetzt irgendwie überhaupt nicht verstanden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ #13396
> Das mit den Vorteilen in Breite und Vielfalt ist auch unbestritten!
> Das Prinzip gemeinsam ist man mehr und vereint ist man stärker ist wirksam.
> 
> Gerade auch bei den Versuchungen u. Tricks der Tacklehersteller, wo einer für sich alleine auf verlorenen Posten stände.
> Denn die notwendige Zeit, alles alleine durchzuprobieren und herauszufinden, ist keinem gegeben.



Beispielsweise, es kann aber auch nur die Stunde der Ruhe auf der Couch sein, wo jemand etwas lesen möchte. Niemand muss ein "Macher" sein, jeder hat seine eigenen Baustellen, alleine deswegen ist diese Vielfalt auch so toll. Ich kann Angeln, Schreiben, aber nur Semi-Fotografieren. Dank vieler Seiten im Internet konnte ich mich steigern. Ich bin in der Lage über das Internet für mich Selbst zu lernen und das Schätze ich wie den Kaffee zum Frühstück.

Viele vergessen scheinbar, welch Luxus wir im Leben gerade Frönen können. Es ist ja schon soweit, das kostenfreie Informationen und Internetseiten eher kritisiert werden, weil jemand ne Mark Fuffzig verdienen könnte. Diese Phrasenklatscher und Döpper gibt es im Internet zuhauf. Frust, fehlende eigene Motivation und das Scheitern vor dem Spiegelbild beflügeln halt die Missgunst.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja mache ich, vornehmlich von meinen Angelplätzen natürlich. Was dann die Verbreitbarkeit wieder mehr oder weniger einschränkt.
> Aber auch separate Gewässerfototouren mache ich schon sehr gerne und lange, z.B. bei Niedrigwasser und Festhalten der interessanten Strukturen.
> 
> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr extra eine neue DigiCam gekauft, klein und handlich genug, für vollkommen unproblematisch jederzeit druff. Laufzeit Standby 10h Angeltag kein Problem, Wasser- und Wetterfest, stabil zum draufsetzen. Funktioniert eine lange Saison lang nun gut mit bekannten Grenzen, incl. Filme machen sogar. Dafür ist der Stella-Preis jedenfalls sinnvoll angelegt.
> 
> Bei der Cam ist ausnahmsweise mal im Gegensatz zu schwarz eine RedArc Rote
> (meine Tochter ist bei sowas prinzipiell immer schuld - wie auch der roten Rute )
> sogar ganz gut, weil man sie schnell findet, auch im Eifer des Gefechts. Und nicht am Baumstamm oder so vergisst.
> Und ich kann sie ja in die Tasche stecken.
> 
> Wir haben sogar schon länger einen Thread im Forum dazu, was sinnvoll als Angelkamera und warum.




Hab mal ganz schnell gesucht: Outdoorkamera Olympus TG-5 („Tough”) - ist das Deine Empfehlung?

Ich hab immer ne Kamera dabei, meistens eine ältere, kompakte Fuji. 
Ein echtes Angeltagebuch oder Fangbuch führe ich nicht, aber einen (digitalen) Ordner mit Gewässerfotos, wo auch mal technische Details (Anköderung), Fangbilder und ähnliches drin landen. Gerne auch Bilder von Gewässern, die ich mir nur angesehen, aber bislang nicht beangelt habe. Niedrigwasser-Bilder können Gold wert sein am Fluß.
Der Gewässer-Bilderordner ist für mich so etwas wie ein Notizbuch. Ich beneide die Leute, die richtig gut zeichnen können - für das entsprechende Talent würd ich ne Menge geben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ordner mit Gewässerfotos



Ich hab knapp 1000 Bilder aussortiert. Das sieht jetzt so aus:


----------



## Kochtopf

Interessant wäre es mit aus Knochen geschnitzten Angelhaken... wobei iirc die ältesten gefundenen Exemplare auch widerhaken hatten, man ist schnell auf die Idee gekommen, dass sonst die Fische ratzfatz ab sind. Gebogene Nadeln und andere Merkwürdigkeiten waren vielleicht der Versorgungslage der nachlriegszeiten oder eher der Kaufkraft schwarzangelnder Pennäler geschuldet


----------



## hanzz

Hab für jedes Jahr ein Album für meine Fänge und was da so bei passiert. Dann habe ich einen weiteren Ordner, der heisst: Fisch, Wasser und drum herum. Da kommt alles rein was ich so am Wasser oder mitm Hund so unterwegs erlebe oder sehe.

Schön sich daran immer wieder zu erinnern


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab für jedes Jahr ein Album für meine Fänge und was da so bei passiert. Dann habe ich einen weiteren Ordner, der heisst: Fisch, Wasser und drum herum. Da kommt alles rein was ich so am Wasser oder mitm Hund so unterwegs erlebe oder sehe.



Einfach Gold Wert und Balsam für die Seele!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> . Ich beneide die Leute, die richtig gut zeichnen können - für das entsprechende Talent würd ich ne Menge geben.


Da sagst du was. Seien es Montagen oder einfach nur Gewässerbilder... mit dem entsprechenden Talent würde mir ein Angeltagebuch vermutlich Spaß machen. Ich fing mal an, Uhrzeit, Temperatur und Wetterlage zu meinen Fängen zu notieren aber ich bin dafür nicht ehrgeizig genug und letzten Endes guckt man ja doch nicht rein (ich zumindest).
Ich finde btw das Coarse Angling Method Manual ist wundervoll aufgemacht und die dort gezeigten Bilder sind wundervoll informativ und schön


----------



## Andal

Wir sind doch alle nur deswegen hier, weil Angeln unsere kleinste gemeinsame Schnittmenge ist. Kaum einer kennt den anderen wirklich und trotzdem besteht ein nicht kleines gegenseitiges Verständnis. Das ist mehr als aller Ehren wert. Das sollte man unbedingt würdigen!

Vielleicht auch deswegen, weil wir alle, jeder für sich, eine ganz eigene Sicht auf das Angeln haben. Freuen wir uns einfach darüber, dass es so bunt ist und dennoch in eine Richtung geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Amen, Hochwürden!


----------



## geomas

Den gebogenen Nagel kenn ich nicht, auch nicht aus den Schilderungen älterer Verwandter.

Normal waren früher eher Haken fraglicher Qualität (natürlich in limitierter Auswahl was Zahl und Größen sowie Formen angeht), eine Schnur „für alles” sowie Ruten, die man nicht zu Unrecht als „Gerte” bezeichnen konnte.
Selbstgeschnittene Weiden- und Haselnuß-Ruten hab ich als Knabe benutzt, bevor ich die erste Bambusrute bekam.


----------



## Andal

Was anno dunnemals den meisten Stress produzierte, war die Schnur. Hart, spröde, meistens auch ziemlich alt und sehr mäßig in den realen Tragkräften. Das spürte man deutlich. Der Rest der bescheidenen Ausrüstung ist einem gar nicht so negativ aufgefallen. Es war halt so.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da sagst du was. Seien es Montagen oder einfach nur Gewässerbilder... mit dem entsprechenden Talent würde mir ein Angeltagebuch vermutlich Spaß machen. Ich fing mal an, Uhrzeit, Temperatur und Wetterlage zu meinen Fängen zu notieren aber ich bin dafür nicht ehrgeizig genug und letzten Endes guckt man ja doch nicht rein (ich zumindest).
> Ich finde btw das *Coarse Angling Method Manual* ist wundervoll aufgemacht und die dort gezeigten Bilder sind wundervoll informativ und schön



Hatte das schon auf dem Schirm, dann verdrängt. Danke für den Hinweis, wird geordert.


edit: Okay, etwas suchen + stöbern - John Wilson's Coarse Fishing Method Manual. 
"ISBN 9780752210995" 

Sucht man nach John Wilson wird man erschlagen.


----------



## phirania

sprogoe schrieb:


> Doch....Aufmerksamkeit.



Oder Mitleid und Neid wenn man trotzdem Fängt..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hab mal ganz schnell gesucht: Outdoorkamera Olympus TG-5 („Tough”) - ist das Deine Empfehlung?


Jupp, die ist das.
Deutlich ein echter Nachteil: Durch das integrierte Linsensystem+Objektiv ist die Zoomleistung recht schwach. Nichts für Tierfotografen mit Superportraitabsichten auf km Distanz. Andererseits entfällt eine problematische Komponente, die bei Nebenbeieinsatz und auf dem Boden rumstellen gefährdet ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@F o t o h a m s t e r
Je höher die Pixelzahl, desto größer der belegte Bildspeicher. 
Da kann man aber auch bei jeder Cam herunterstellen, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss.

Es gibt ja zum Glück 1-TB Platten für 40€, 2.5z 100mm x 70mm x 7mm dünn, auch in ein einfaches USB3-SATA-Gehäuse verfrachtbar. Da geht schon was drauf.
Meine primäre rein Datenplatte ist jetzt allerdings voll ...


----------



## geomas

^ 


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jupp, die ist das.
> Deutlich ein echter Nachteil: Durch das integrierte Linsensystem+Objektiv ist die Zoomleistung recht schwach. Nichts für Tierfotografen mit Superportraitabsichten auf km Distanz. Andererseits entfällt eine problematische Komponente, die bei Nebenbeieinsatz und auf dem Boden rumstellen gefährdet ist.



Dafür ist das Linsensystem in der TG-5 staubsicher verpackt und der Zoom-Mechanismus vermutlich robuster als jener von den meisten kompakten Super-Zoom-Kameras.
Man kann eben nie alles haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ #13413
Ich habe die Dichtigkeit und die tolle Unterwasserfunktion letztes Jahr noch nicht eingesetzt, die Thermopane-Doppelscheiben Wintertauglichkeit nur wenig gebraucht. Die kann schon ganz gut kalt.
Der Dichtungsaustausch soll bei meinem örtlichen Fotogeschäft 70€ kosten, da überlege ich mir schon, wann ich das anfange zu strapazieren.
Bei Tauchen Saltwasser sollen die Dichtungen 2 Jahre halten. Beim Ausgeben für Fernreisen ist das aber auch ein minor point.
Das Versorgungs+Datenkabel ist nicht dabei, ist aber ein Standard-Micro-USB. Händler wollte für Bestellung 27€ haben.
Weiches flexibles Apple-Style Kabel in ebay für 2,20€ . Gleich mehrere gekauft und gut verteilt, Reisetasche, Rucksack.
Die Olympus Akkus sind nicht propietär gedongelt, das war ein Faktor der Entscheidungsfindung und Inquisition beim Händler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir am Ükel-Tackle-Thread nicht so gefällt ist die Exklusivität der Leser/Beitragenden durch das Normal-AB-Nutzer aussperrende Sub-Forum.
> Ist kein Angriff auf Dich, @Nordlichtangler , nur so mein persönliches Empfinden.


Das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, weiß nicht exakt wer mitmacht und wer nicht. Ich dachte Du gehörst da längst mit rein. 

Aber vlt. willst Du ja, und die gestrenge Orga drückt nochmal ein Auge zu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit einer schlichten mattschwarzen Rolle ohne Schnickschnack würde man hier offene Türen einrennen.


Da bin ich aber sowas von mit für, das sollte einfach Standardmäßig erhältlich sein!  

Ich versuche mal was interessantes an Infos zusammenzustellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ #13413
> Ich habe die Dichtigkeit und die tolle Unterwasserfunktion letztes Jahr noch nicht eingesetzt.
> Der Dichtungsaustausch soll bei meinem örtlichen Fotogeschäft 70€ kosten, da überlege ich mir schon, wann ich das anfange zu strapazieren.
> Bei Tauchen Saltwasser sollen die Dichtungen 2 Jahre halten. Beim Ausgeben für Fernreisen ist das aber auch ein minor point.
> Das Versorgungs+Datenkabel ist nicht dabei, ist aber ein Standard-Micro-USB. Händler wollte für Bestellung 27€ haben.
> Weiches flexibles Apple-Style Kabel in ebay für 2,20€ . Gleich mehrere gekauft und gut verteilt, Reisetasche, Rucksack.
> Die Olympus Akkus sind nicht propietär gedongelt, das war ein Faktor der Entscheidungsfindung und Inquisition beim Händler.



Ich nutze die Lumix DMC FT-30 xyz und sie ist wohl der gleiche Einheitsbrei in der Range der Kompakt/Outdoorkameras, wie du sie hast. Unterwasserbilder machen (logisch) nur Sinn bei sehr klarem Wasser. Die Outdoorcams reichen aber für 99% aller Anwendungen für einen normalen Menschen. Lediglich bei schwachem Licht musst du Abstriche machen, das kann ich aber mittlerweile bei den richtigen Einstellungen einfach Nachjustieren.

Ich knipse nur noch mit Iso 100, Weißabgleich auf Sonne oder Wolken eingestellt und fertig ab. Wenn es in die Dämmerung geht, nutze ich den Blitz und auch das klappt wunderbar. Für professionelle Anwendungen könnte ich alleine am Wasser sowieso keine teure Kamera verwenden.

Nur für Bilder auf Distanz sind die Dinger zum Wegwerfen. Schon bei 4x Fach Zoom brauchst du die Hand eines Toten. Ohne Stativ ist das ein reinstes Glückspiel und deswegen gehen mir viele Impressionen/tolle Momente verloren.

Nächste Anschaffung bei mir wird die *Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FZ300EGK. *Staub und Spritzwasserfest, drehbarer Display und die Möglichkeit etwas "far-out" zu brillieren. Alles über dieser Preisklasse ist es mir nicht mehr wert, da ich nicht Fisch und Kamera gleichzeitig halten kann.

Hier hast du ein Beispiel für Bilder Unterwasser bei etwas Licht. See ist Glasklar, dann geht das locker von der Hand.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> La Playa am Neckar? Sieht gut aus, fehlt nur das Badetuch. Hol was raus!



So ungefähr  An diesem Bereich könnte ich im Sommer tatsächlich das Badetuch auspacken. Extrem flache Bereiche bis max 2,5-3m, sandig und man kann stellenweise durchwaten. Ansonsten ging jedoch nichts, aber fast eine Stunde hielt ich mein Schläfchen an frischer Luft zwischen Eisvögeln und schwimmenden Gefieder. War gestern auch nochmals draußen, jedoch wieder geschneidert. Eigentlich wollte ich ja meinen Sohn ans Fischen mit Rolle ranführen. Da aber die Tochter mit wollte, ging es wieder mit Elektronik los. Zelt für Kinder aufgebaut und das Schneidern in Natur mit Memory, UNO und als Erklärbär zwecks Beziehung Fische-Wassertemperatur, Wasserschichten etc. verbracht.
War auch schön. Aber so langsam könnte der launische Neckar mal ein Fischli geben.


----------



## rustaweli

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Links neben dem Rod Pod steht die leisere und günstigere Variante.



Ja, habe 2 davon dort vorgefunden. Als netter Angelkollege habe ich sie natürlich so stehen lassen und an der Stelle auch kein Fischchen entnommen.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Einen lieben langen Tag kann auch keiner wirklich konzentriert auf Pose & Spitze glotzen. Das geht einfach nicht!



Wahre Worte! Bei mir fängt die nachlassende Konzentration schon nach ca. 3-4 Stunden an und baut dann stetig weiter ab.


----------



## rustaweli

Racklinger schrieb:


> Das sowieso, jeder kann ja sein Geld verpulvern wie er will, ist dass gleiche wie beim Auto
> Ob man es braucht, wieder eine andere Frage. Ich nutze noch einen Affenkletterer, den habe ich mir glaube ich vor... lass mal überlegen, 20 Jahre dürfte es her sein. (Oh leck fühlt man sich da alt ) ganz simples ding, mit zwei aufsteckbaren Gewichten, macht was es soll, es zeigt mir visuell den Biss an und dass schönste Geräusch ist doch eh wenn die Bremse singt oder
> Aber von dem ganzen Karpfengedöns halt ich mich auch weit weg. Bin genauso glücklich über ein schönes Rotauge wie über einen K3 oder K4. Wobei der Karpfen natürlich einen schöneren Kampf liefert



Wenn ich einfach mal am Wasser entspannen möchte, gehe ich eigentlich gern mal mit Funk auf Satzer usw. Einfach mal unter freiem Hinmel Fünfe grade sein lassen, Schläfchen halten, an frischer Luft tolle Literatur zu Gemüte führen...


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320498
> Anhang anzeigen 320499



Nicht Dein Ernst jetzt, oder?!
Dickes Petri und Glückwunsch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dieses mal wollte ich auch Messen, das klappt mitn Zollstock aber nicht. Du siehst die Zahlen einfach nicht,




Da machst du was falsch.
Guck dir doch mal unsere Fotos an.
Sieht man doch gut die Zahlen drauf.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit Abstand am Meisten gefangen und meinem Schüler an das Method Feedern gebracht. Ich bin zutiefst glücklich.


Warst Du nicht immer ein Gegner vom Method Feedern und hieltest es als "nicht brauchbar" an freien Gewässern, sprich, nicht "Put&Take" Gewässern?
Oder spielt mir meine Erinnerung da einen Streich?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^
> 
> 
> Dafür ist das Linsensystem in der TG-5 staubsicher verpackt und der Zoom-Mechanismus vermutlich robuster als jener von den meisten kompakten Super-Zoom-Kameras.
> Man kann eben nie alles haben.




Worauf ihr so alles achtet.
ich mache meine Bilder immer mit dem Handy. 

Das hab ich eh dabei und man sieht alles. Ok weit entfernte Objekte sind damit nicht zu fotografieren aber für n einfaches Landschaftsfoto reicht es mir.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wie sagte schon mein Haus- und Hofanarchist Bakunin?



Blasphemie, Sir Kochtopf, Blasphemie! Als nächstes steht wohl die Herabwürdigung Dostojewskij's zum idiotischen Spieler ohne Schuld und Sühne vor Brüdern an! Wehret den Anfängen!
Mit Verlaub Sir Kochtopf, ich bitte um baldige Relativierung, auf das sonst bei den nächsten 5 Ansitzen Ihrerseits die Fischlis zu revolutionären Anarchen werden und Ihre Kost hofnärrisch verschmähen mögen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ #13425
Bei Bild-1 ist nicht mehr mit dem in der Mitte, falls Ufo oder Transall festgehalten wurde, und was da rausfällt oder doch eine Drohne, sieht man nicht.
Der kleine Fleck auf dem Bildschirm ist regelrecht fliegen-lästig  
Beim Bild-2 siehste gut, wo der Chip überhaupt nicht mehr kann. Gerade dunkel/wenig Licht hab ich oft, weil da gerne am Wasser.
Auf Bild-3 sieht man das Flugzeug noch schlechter.
Aber sehr schöne Mixtur von Ähren und Kraut im Vordergrund! 
Für Fische im hellen auf 0.5 - 1.5m Distanz ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ins Licht fotografieren ist immer schlecht aber mehr sieht man mit dem Auge ja auch nicht.
Hat ja keen Superzoom so'n Glubschding.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Blasphemie, Sir Kochtopf, Blasphemie! Als nächstes steht wohl die Herabwürdigung Dostojewskij's zum idiotischen Spieler ohne Schuld und Sühne vor Brüdern an! Wehret den Anfängen!
> Mit Verlaub Sir Kochtopf, ich bitte um baldige Relativierung, auf das sonst bei den nächsten 5 Ansitzen Ihrerseits die Fischlis zu revolutionären Anarchen werden und Ihre Kost hofnärrisch verschmähen mögen!


Niemals! Lieber renegat als linientreu


----------



## Nemo

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das war mit gemütlichem Plausch am Tresen oder gar am Lagerfeuer aber was deutlich besseres und menschelndes, zudem ist live die Verstehensrate unvergleichlich besser!


Vor allem waren die Fische da wesentlich größer und sind im Laufe des Abends noch gewachsen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Warst Du nicht immer ein Gegner vom Method Feedern und hieltest es als "nicht brauchbar" an freien Gewässern, sprich, nicht "Put&Take" Gewässern?
> Oder spielt mir meine Erinnerung da einen Streich?



Gegner ist Falsch. Ich sehe den Method einfach im klaren Nachteil bei vielen, vielen Szenarien. Im Winter/zeitigen Frühling kannst du noch gut Punkten, nachher muss Material auf den Platz. Es ist Abseits von Puffgewässern nach wie vor eine "Sit and Shit" Methode ohne viel Spielraum. Ich feile aber daran, es zu optimieren.

Falls du wegen den vielen Karpfen bei meiner Session das Gefühl hast, es wäre ein Put and Take Tümpel, kann ich dir versichern, das es das nicht ist. Es war ein Baggerloch mitten an der Elbe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da machst du was falsch.
> Guck dir doch mal unsere Fotos an.
> Sieht man doch gut die Zahlen drauf.



Ey, Digga.

Ich lebe am Wasser, habe meine Wohnung beim Umzug einfach zusammengekloppt. Mein Zollstock ist so Alt wie das Licht vom Urknall. Die Zahlen so klar erkennbar wie ein Döbel im trüben Fluss.

Ich messe und wiege meine Fische seit je her nicht. Ich stand vor diesem Wesen mit dem Zollstock, wie die Kuh vor dem Berg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mein Zollstock ist so Alt wie das Licht vom Urknall.



Hast du nur einen?

Die Dinger gibts doch als Werbegeschenk oder für ne Mark(oder wie dat jetzt heißt) im Baumarkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du nur einen?
> 
> Die Dinger gibts doch als Werbegeschenk oder für ne Mark(oder wie dat jetzt heißt) im Baumarkt.



Ich hab wirklich nur einen. 

Das Problem ist, das der ganze Fisch in seiner Länge ja mit etwas Abstand zur Linse einhergeht und dann erkennst du die Nummern nicht. Ich kaufe mir ne Scale und gut ist. Ich hab kein Bock nach 100 Bildern und Angeln noch 20 Minuten zu Messen, daher mein Verdruß.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Niemals! Lieber renegat als linientreu



Dann ja doch wieder bakuninisch!


----------



## rustaweli

@Fantastic Fishing 
Um Himmels Willen, sollte wirklich keine Anspielung auf ein P&T Gewässer Deinerseits sein!
Danke für die Antwort, wußte doch das da was war.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Um Himmels Willen, sollte wirklich keine Anspielung auf ein P&T Gewässer Deinerseits sein!
> Danke für die Antwort, wußte doch das da was war.



Ich schaue dieses Jahr intensiv danach, alternative Verfahrensweisen zu entwickeln, um gezielt auch hohe Gewichte auf alle Arten von Fischen beim Method Feedern zu fangen. Die Ideen habe ich, der Rest wird sich zeigen. Vornehmlich geht es dabei erstmal um Schleien, dann um große Rotaugen.


----------



## phirania

Kaum am Wasser und schon wird man begrüßt


----------



## Hering 58

Du kannst Freunde Haben Kalle


----------



## Zander Jonny

Sooo, ich habe heute mal ein kurzen Ansitz gewagt. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt aber die Fische nicht so richtig, ein kleinen spiegler konnte ich dennoch überlisten


----------



## phirania

Bisher nur einen Zupfer mehr nicht...
Aber dafür T Shirt  Wetter.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe es lange gemacht, mit meinen damaligen 8 Jahren angefangen und über Jahrzehnte alles durchprobiert, alles selber gemacht; bis auf die Schnur.
> Und ich sage Dir: Es ist ein dummes Märchen.
> 
> Bis heutzutage ein gerne gebrauchter Spruch von Großkotzen, die in ihrem Narzismus dem Puristen nicht mehr folgen mögen und Totschlagargumente brauchen.
> 
> Ob Büroklammer oder Sicherheitsnadel oder Stecknadel: So ein Haken fängt praktisch nicht, die Fische zappeln sich - falls Haken doch im Maul, eben in Sekunden wieder runter. Braucht man schon krasse Selbstmörder auf Wurm, um einen heraus zu bekommen, die schnelle Herausheberate kommt bei höchstens 5% an, das ist die Größenordnung 1:20.
> 3000 Jahre Fortschritt durch einen DAM Limerick Goldhaken holt man nicht einfach so auf ...
> 
> Im Vergleich ist Pöddern eine sinnvoll effektive Angelweise, gleich auf den Haken zu verzichten. Oder Silkerogen.
> Die wahre Versorgungsfischerei hat immer mit Absperrungen aus Holzstäben und dann mit Netzen gearbeitet.
> 
> Ich habe z.B. mit Gründlinge Angeln auf Sicht tagelang und jahresweise von der familiengebauten Brücke angefangen, und konnte allem genau von oben zusehen.
> Der richtige feine Haken für das Fischmaul und sein Instant-Piercing ist was wunderwunderwunderfeines!
> Eine klare weiße Monofile ist ein Himmelsgeschenk, wenn man sich zuvor mit Zwirn und Nähgarn beholfen hat. Und selbst das bessere Kunststoffnähgarn ist schon gut im Vergleich zu Pferdehaar.
> Und wenigstens Glasfaserspitze ggü. Bambus auch, von anderem Holz gar nicht zu reden, nämlich alleine schon die Haltbarkeit einer Spitze, die wenigstens annähernd sowas wie ein gefühlvolles Angeln erlaubt. Das Abknacksen war davor allgegenwärtig.
> Die ersten Glasfaserspitzen habe ich mir eigenhändig Span für Span aus dem Vollstab geschnitzt, probiert und probiert, in wochenlanger Beschäftigung. (gesund war das aus heutiger Sicht nicht )
> Und das Ergebnis war ein Quantensprung !




Wenn man ein bisschen schleifen kann und das ist keine große Kunst, kann man sehr wohl mit Nägeln usw. fangen. Man braucht nur bissel Geschick.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, weiß nicht exakt wer mitmacht und wer nicht. Ich dachte Du gehörst da längst mit rein.
> 
> Aber vlt. willst Du ja, und die gestrenge Orga drückt nochmal ein Auge zu.




Ich bin da schon drin im exklusiven Ükel-Klub. Irgendwie reingerutscht, obwohl es mir sowohl an Ehrgeiz als auch an anglerischer Finesse mangelt.
Ne, mir ging es um andere AB-Petrijünger. Die sind ja komplett raus aus dem Ükel-Competition-Subforum. Ahnen noch nicht mal, was hinter den Ükel-Kulissen geschieht.
Und Tackle-Fragen halte ich für nicht besonders schutzbedürftig was die Geheimhaltung angeht.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ich habe ein bisschen bedenken das mein Futter eventuell zu hell war. Das nächste mal dunkel ich es mal mehr ab. Hatte Kakao mit dran gemischt hat allerdings so gut wie nichts gebracht. Gibt es etwas im Discounter, was in kleinen Mengen groß abdunkelt


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas im Discounter, was in kleinen Mengen groß abdunkelt


Im Discounter wüsste ich nicht aber die Futterfarben von Zammatro sind klasse. 
Sehr ergiebig und vor allem waschen die sich nicht aus. 
Übrigens, petri heil. 
Bei dir ging ja was


----------



## Matrix85

Das ist der Vorteil am voll besetzten Vereins Teich, man fängt und fängt...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Bisher nur einen Zupfer mehr nicht...
> Aber dafür T Shirt  Wetter.
> Anhang anzeigen 320592
> Anhang anzeigen 320593


Nicht das du noch Krank wirst.


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil am voll besetzten Vereins Teich, man fängt und fängt...


Kennst du meinen See nicht


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kennst du meinen See nicht


Nein


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kennst du meinen See nicht


Kenn ich nicht, weiß nur das er voll mit Karpfen sein soll


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Worauf ihr so alles achtet.
> ich mache meine Bilder immer mit dem Handy.
> 
> Das hab ich eh dabei und man sieht alles. Ok weit entfernte Objekte sind damit nicht zu fotografieren aber für n einfaches Landschaftsfoto reicht es mir.
> 
> ...



Das Kornfeld gefällt mir!
Moderne Handys sind erstaunlich gut in der Bildqualität.
Ich persönlich mag nur die Handhabung der Dinger nicht. Ich will nen richtigen Auslöser, einen „Ring” zum Zoomen, bei Bedarf alles manuell einstellen können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Im Discounter wüsste ich nicht aber die Futterfarben von Zammatro sind klasse.
> Sehr ergiebig und vor allem waschen die sich nicht aus.
> Übrigens, petri heil.
> Bei dir ging ja was



Du hast doch nicht *schon wieder* geschneidert?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas im Discounter, was in kleinen Mengen groß abdunkelt



Holzkohle!

Durch 'n 2mm Sieb raspeln und schon.......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> was in kleinen Mengen groß abdunkelt



Maulwurfserde, Lehm, alles was dunkel ist und am Ufer der Gewässer liegt. Je nach Sorte oder Boden kann es wolkiger sein oder bindiger. Sollte trotzdem reichen, du willst ja kein Hegefischen machen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Bin wieder vom Wasser zurück, alles wieder da hin gepackt wo es hingehört. 
Heute sollte es mal ein Platz an der Sonne werden. 
Allerdings hätte der Wind dann von vorn geblasen und das wäre mir dann doch zu schattig gewesen. 
Also Platz gegenüber. 




Da sollte etwas gehen, dachte ich. 
Bei 110 Kurbelumdrehungen entspricht das mit der montierten Aero GT 5010 ziemlich genau 60 Metern. 
Mit der anderen Rute wollte ich den Uferbereich vor mir beackern.




Nach vielleicht einer knappen Stunde frischte der Wind aber dermaßen auf das ich den 60m Platz nicht mehr gezielt anwerfen konnte und beschloss
einen neuen Platz anzulegen .
Entfernung rund 25m. 
Tiefe rund 3,50 m um dann Steil auf 12m abzufallen. 
Nach drei Stunden noch immer keinen Zupfer. 
An der Ufernahen Rute zog zwischen 
zeitlich ein Rapfen seine Bahnen. 
Köderwechsel, mal Dippen nix .
Um 13Uhr Flaute der Wind ab, also wieder ab da wo die Sonne scheint .
Maden, Caster, Brotflocke und Fakebaits, nichts ging .
Also mal voll die Geruchsbombe zünden, Top oder Flopp.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wenn Fisch in der Nähe ist dann kommt jetzt hoffentlich der langersehnte Biss. 
Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt 
Nach insgesamt 6 Stunden ohne einen Zupfer reichte es dann auch für heute 

Allen die heute am Wasser gewesen sind und gefangen haben ein herzliches Petri heil .
Und diejenigen die abgeschneidert haben, so wie ich,macht euch nichts draus, das wird schon wieder. 
Dank des tollen Wetters hat es dennoch Spaß gemacht draussen zu sein.


----------



## Andal

Also die Bilder gefallen mir, dass du nix gefangen hast, weniger.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht *schon wieder* geschneidert?


Jipp, Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bin wieder vom Wasser zurück, alles wieder da hin gepackt wo es hingehört.



Schade, aber der Wetterwechsel kam für dich sicherlich auch zur Unzeit. Bei uns ging mit Frost die Nacht einher, deswegen habe ich heute gar nicht erst den Weg zum Wasser angetreten. Der Frühling kommt und dann wachen die Karpfen in deinem Loch auch auf!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Also die Bilder gefallen mir, dass du nix gefangen hast, weniger.


Mit Fisch hätte mir das auch um einiges besser gefallen. 
Wenn nichts in der Nähe ist kann auch nichts Beissen. 
Ich sitze ja nicht untätig auf der Kiepe und Bade meine Köder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich sitze ja nicht untätig auf der Kiepe und Bade meine Köder



Ich dachte immer, du legst deine Boilies 100 Meter entfernt am Festblei aus und wartest bis die Sonne kommt. Steckt ja doch nen Angler in dir.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nein


Der See ist immer schon,, schwierig" gewesen. 
Drei bis vier Nullrunden hab ich da im Jahr und ich fische da seit 1994 .
Ich probiere alles aus und wenn nicht dann halt nicht


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, du legst deine Boilies 100 Meter entfernt am Festblei aus und wartest bis die Sonne kommt. Steckt ja doch nen Angler in dir.


Ich brauche zwischendurch mal was anderes .
Abwechslung halt. 
Das mache ich vielleicht 5mal im Jahr .
Immer dann wenn ich mal Bock auf Fische habe die richtig was wegziehen ￼


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich brauche zwischendurch mal was anderes .
> Abwechslung halt.
> Das mache ich vielleicht 5mal im Jahr .
> Immer dann wenn ich mal Bock auf Fische habe die richtig was wegziehen ￼



War auch nurn Scherzchen, es soll jeder Angeln wie er will.

Wochenlang anfüttern und dann einen Fisch zu Fangen hat für mich aber keinen Reiz. Ist wie Heroin am Bahnhof ne Woche verteilen und sich dann Wundern, warum die Junkies kommen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War auch nurn Scherzchen, es soll jeder Angeln wie er will.
> 
> Wochenlang anfüttern und dann einen Fisch zu Fangen hat für mich aber keinen Reiz. Ist wie Heroin am Bahnhof ne Woche verteilen und sich dann Wundern, warum die Junkies kommen.


Da mach ich mir immer nen Spass draus wenn die Spezies aktiv sind. 
Ich setze dann meine Montagen da ab wo die carpis eh sind. 
Ne Hand voll Murmeln und ein paar geschredderte dazu ,passt immer .
Das geht alles mal eben, also wenn ich keine Zeit habe vorzubereiten. 
Feedern ist da wesentlich zeitaufwendiger. 
Caster ziehen das dauert schon. 
Futter braucht auch Zeit, da ist nichts mit mal eben. 
Ist aber sehr kurzweiliges ,effektiv und was die Fänge angeht sehr Abwechslungsreich.
Wenn es dann läuft und ich keine lange Nase mache wie heute wieder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Caster ziehen das dauert schon.



Caster habe ich verbannt. Wenn mir etwas auf die Eier geht, dann diese Scheiss Dinger. Schlechtere Ergebnisse hatte ich deswegen nie. Für mich sind die Dinger überbewertet wie Sonnenschein im Solarium. Klar, wo massiv gefüttert, keine Wahl.

Ich hatte aber noch kein Match, wo es ohne nicht ging. (ich nutze sie gerne, isn Frustpost wegen dem Aufwand)


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin da schon drin im exklusiven Ükel-Klub. Irgendwie reingerutscht, obwohl es mir sowohl an Ehrgeiz als auch an anglerischer Finesse mangelt.
> Ne, mir ging es um andere AB-Petrijünger. Die sind ja komplett raus aus dem Ükel-Competition-Subforum. Ahnen noch nicht mal, was hinter den Ükel-Kulissen geschieht.
> Und Tackle-Fragen halte ich für nicht besonders schutzbedürftig was die Geheimhaltung angeht.


Inkompetenz gepaart mit Desinteresse macht einen heimlichen Favoriten aus!


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Caster ziehen das dauert schon.


Kauf einfach deine Maden bei Zoo Rupp und du hast nie Mangel an Castern!


----------



## feederbrassen

Der Löwenanteil landet im Futter, zwei Hände voll zerquetscht, legger 
Die Suppe macht kaum satt. 
Hab ich mal bei Bob Nudd gesehen und die Brassen scheinen den schmodder zu lieben. 
Auf den Haken nur noch als Fake 
Aber es geht auch ohne, da gebe ich dir Recht. 

Pellets sind genial 
Zum Futter, Solo oder als Hookbait.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Pellets sind genial
> Zum Futter, Solo oder als Hookbait.


...und die fliegen nicht plötzlich von alleine weg!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> ...und die fliegen nicht plötzlich von alleine weg!


 genau so ist das Andal


----------



## Andal

Ganz im Ernst. Der Pellet ist wohl mit eine der sinnvollsten Erfindungen der jüngeren Angelgeschichte. Quasi unbegrenzt vorhaltbar, von allen Friedfischen schwer geliebt und denkbar einfach in der Handhabung. Ein Hoch auf die stinkigen Krumperl!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst. Der Pellet ist wohl mit eine der sinnvollsten Erfindungen der jüngeren Angelgeschichte. Quasi unbegrenzt vorhaltbar, von allen Friedfischen schwer geliebt und denkbar einfach in der Handhabung. Ein Hoch auf die stinkigen Krumperl!


Einzige Pelleterfolge die ich sehen durfte waren auf Karpfen. Ist eben sehr Gewässerabhängig (oder man sollte erstmal ein zwei Kilo fischmehl verklappen?)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einzige Pelleterfolge die ich sehen durfte waren auf Karpfen. Ist eben sehr Gewässerabhängig (oder man sollte erstmal ein zwei Kilo fischmehl verklappen?)


Schau dir mal die diversen Videos auf Youtube an, wo die Briten auf Barben fischen und nebenbei schöne Aiteln ziehen, oder wenn sie an "Tümpeln des Grauens" fischen. Da gibt es doch genügend Anregungen und soooo anders dürften deine Fische auch  nicht ticken.


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bin wieder vom Wasser zurück, alles wieder da hin gepackt wo es hingehört.
> Heute sollte es mal ein Platz an der Sonne werden.
> Allerdings hätte der Wind dann von vorn geblasen und das wäre mir dann doch zu schattig gewesen.
> Also Platz gegenüber.
> Anhang anzeigen 320595
> 
> Da sollte etwas gehen, dachte ich.
> Bei 110 Kurbelumdrehungen entspricht das mit der montierten Aero GT 5010 ziemlich genau 60 Metern.
> Mit der anderen Rute wollte ich den Uferbereich vor mir beackern.
> Anhang anzeigen 320596
> 
> Nach vielleicht einer knappen Stunde frischte der Wind aber dermaßen auf das ich den 60m Platz nicht mehr gezielt anwerfen konnte und beschloss
> einen neuen Platz anzulegen .
> Entfernung rund 25m.
> Tiefe rund 3,50 m um dann Steil auf 12m abzufallen.
> Nach drei Stunden noch immer keinen Zupfer.
> An der Ufernahen Rute zog zwischen
> zeitlich ein Rapfen seine Bahnen.
> Köderwechsel, mal Dippen nix .
> Um 13Uhr Flaute der Wind ab, also wieder ab da wo die Sonne scheint .
> Maden, Caster, Brotflocke und Fakebaits, nichts ging .
> Also mal voll die Geruchsbombe zünden, Top oder Flopp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320598
> 
> Wenn Fisch in der Nähe ist dann kommt jetzt hoffentlich der langersehnte Biss.
> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt
> Nach insgesamt 6 Stunden ohne einen Zupfer reichte es dann auch für heute
> 
> Allen die heute am Wasser gewesen sind und gefangen haben ein herzliches Petri heil .
> Und diejenigen die abgeschneidert haben, so wie ich,macht euch nichts draus, das wird schon wieder.
> Dank des tollen Wetters hat es dennoch Spaß gemacht draussen zu sein.


Die Bilder sind schön,das du nichts gefangen hast ist nicht gut.


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einzige Pelleterfolge die ich sehen durfte waren auf Karpfen. Ist eben sehr Gewässerabhängig (oder man sollte erstmal ein zwei Kilo fischmehl verklappen?)



Kommt auf die Größe an. Ich angel fast nurnoch mit Pellets in 8mm und fange damit nicht nur Karpfen. Große Rotaugen, Brassen und Schleien fahren ebenso darauf ab bei uns und diese fange ich öfter als nen Karpfen.


----------



## Xianeli

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Größe an. Ich angel fast nurnoch mit Pellets in 8mm und fange damit nicht nur Karpfen. Große Rotaugen, Brassen und Schleien fahren ebenso darauf ab bei uns und diese fange ich öfter als nen Karpfen.




Edit: fange deshalb auch keine kleineren Karpfen. Die großen stehen da ebenso drauf. Im Gegensatz zu den "Hanta" bin ich froh über den Beifang


Huch so war das nicht geplant. Sry verklickt ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die diversen Videos auf Youtube an, wo die Briten auf Barben fischen und nebenbei schöne Aiteln ziehen, oder wenn sie an "Tümpeln des Grauens" fischen. Da gibt es doch genügend Anregungen und soooo anders dürften deine Fische auch  nicht ticken.


Sicher aber wie das si ist, wenn ma ein paar mal auf etwas neues geschneidert hat fehlt das vertrauen


----------



## Andal

Es müssen dich nur ausreichend Grundeln, Kaulis und andere Winzfische nerven, dann steigt auch das Vertrauen wieder an!


----------



## Tricast

Der Sonntag ist fast vorbei, das Wetter war traumhaft, wir waren nicht angeln! Stattdessen haben wir das Gerödel zusammen gepackt für die Stippermesse die nächsten Sonntag stattfindet. Allein den großen Kopfrutenstand auslagern und einpacken braucht schon seine Zeit. Am Samstag ist dann Großkampftag mit dem Aufbau der Stände. Euch allen wünsche ich eine schöne Woche und vielleicht kommt ja doch der eine oder andere ans Wasser und fängt auch ein Fischlein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Und einen lieben Gruss an die Susanne!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Allein den großen Kopfrutenstand auslagern und einpacken braucht schon seine Zeit.


...und der ist wirklich nicht klein!


----------



## hanzz

Andal schrieb:


> Es müssen dich nur ausreichend Grundeln, Kaulis und andere Winzfische nerven, dann steigt auch das Vertrauen wieder an!


Ich wollt es grad sagen. Die Grundeln lassen die Pellets in Ruhe.


----------



## Kochtopf

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich wollt es grad sagen. Die Grundeln lassen die Pellets in Ruhe.


Keine Grundeln, keine Krabben, nur Idioten die den Angeltag versauen können (bspw. Kontrolleure die die Fänge der kontrollierten schlecht reden)


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
ich bin wieder zurück aus dem Wochenende, so eine schöne Lektüre hat sich hier wieder angesammelt mit vielen wichtigen und guten Beiträgen aus dem ganzen weiten Ükelland, ein Kessel Buntes, wie Andal schön und richtig zusammengefasst hat. Und so langsam schäm ich mich wegen meiner Fotofaulheit- ihr bringt mich nochmal dazu ohne Angelkram aber dafür mit Kamera ans Wasser zu fahren: aber da bin ich selbstverschuldet so unfit geworden.. Petri an den @Zander Jonny zum schönen Karpfi, und ein ganz herzliches danke an @feederbrassen für einen tollen Schneiderbericht- da befinde ich mich heut ja in guter Gesellschaft (nicht ein Zupfer an zwei Gewässern, dann gabs noch Bambule mit einem _unerträglichen _Schwanenpärchen).
Jetzt bin ich wohlig entspannt und freu mich der Abend noch bringen mag, zwei Punkte sind bereits fest eingeplant: Erstens ein Gerstenkaltgetränk (ein sogenanntes "Bier", müsst Ihr unbedingt mal probieren!), und parallel dazu das Auspacken eines verdächtig länglichen Paketes das aus zwei Pappröhren besteht!
Herrliches Wochendende,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind schön,das du nichts gefangen hast ist nicht gut.


Mal verliert man ,mal gewinnen die anderen oder so 
Klar endschneidert wäre natürlich die Krönung heute gewesen aber ich sehe das entspannt. 
Die Zeit arbeitet für mich


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Und einen lieben Gruss an die Susanne!



Danke Andal, ich werde es ausrichten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst. Der Pellet ist wohl mit eine der sinnvollsten Erfindungen der jüngeren Angelgeschichte. Quasi unbegrenzt vorhaltbar, von allen Friedfischen schwer geliebt und denkbar einfach in der Handhabung. Ein Hoch auf die stinkigen Krumperl!


Für größere Weißfische definitiv. 
Die Brassen hämmern dir in die Spitzen das du Angst bekommst. 
Nur wenn kleinere Rotaugen da sind geht mir das Gezuppel auf den Keks.


----------



## phirania

Noch mehr Schneider......
Zum Einreihen in unsere große Runde der armen Schneider von heute.
Aber wenigstens das schöne Wetter am Wasser und in der Natur verbracht
Und Perti an die Erfolreichen des heutigen Tages.
Auch unsere Zeit wird kommen


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania

Den einen noch,erinnert mich an früher.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Pellet wird aber auch sehr kritisch beäugt, weil große Mengen an Brassen in Holland abgefischt werden, um Produkte zu fertigen, welche Brassen fangen. Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Pellet wird aber auch sehr kritisch beäugt, weil große Mengen an Brassen in Holland abgefischt werden, um Produkte zu fertigen, welche Brassen fangen. Finde den Fehler.


Stell irgendwas her. Völlig sinn-, zweck- und funktionsfrei. Sofort hast du ein Dutzend "ja-aber-Sager" an der Backe. Zeitgeist!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Stell irgendwas her. Völlig sinn-, zweck- und funktionsfrei. Sofort hast du ein Dutzend "ja-aber-Sager" an der Backe. Zeitgeist!



Sehe ich anders. Wenn die Industrie Weißfische ausdünnt, um woanders damit Weißfische zu fangen, ist das für mich definitiv zu hinterfragen. In England geht kein Netz durch die Commerials für ihre Pellets.


----------



## Matrix85

Top Köder für Brassen sind kleine Mistwürmer für mich. 
Um Fische am Platz zu halten finde ich die pellets ideal. Ob Barbe,Brasse oder Karpfen, wenn die am Futterplatz erscheinen, kannst du die halten wenn stätig nschgefüttert wird. 

Caster (sinkende) sind der top Köder auf große Rotaugen und Brassen je her. 
Ich kaufe sie, da mir die Herstellung zu zeitaufwendig ist. 
Sobald sie zu dunkel sind, ist es vorbei. Dann treiben die vom Futterplatz und locken die Fische weg.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Wenn die Industrie Weißfische ausdünnt, um woanders damit Weißfische zu fangen, ist das für mich definitiv zu hinterfragen. In England geht kein Netz durch die Commerials für ihre Pellets.



Es klingt natürlich zunächst pervers. Aber andererseits: Irgendwelche Fische müssen ja zu Pellets gemacht werden, und wenn die Hollies ihren guten Weissfischbestand dafür nachhaltig (das weiss ich eben nicht) nutzen, wär es doch ok- und schliesslich werden ja nicht alle daraus entstandenen Pellets wieder in Holland verbraucht. Und die müssen mit ihren eutrophen Niederungsgewässern ihre Weissfische eh in Schach halten, daher sind die ja auch so kiebig mit der Raubfischentnahme.
Oder irre ich  mich da so sehr, bzw. habe ich da nen Denkfehler- ich frage aus Interesse? (Weil, ich dachte immer alle Pelletfische kämen aus dem Meer?)
hg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Es klingt natürlich zunächst pervers.



Für mich ist dieser Gedanke pervers. Darüberhinaus unterstelle ich einer nach Gewinn strebenden Industrie sicherlich nicht die Absicht, einem ökologischen Gesichtspunkt zu folgen. Mich widert es fast schon richtig an. Du entnimmst die Fische, zerkloppst sie, drehst sie Anglern an, die sich an den gleichen Fisch zum verfüttern einsetzen. Daraus werden wieder neue Brassen, genährt durch die Eltern.

Ein Perpetuum Mobile aus Fleisch zur Unterhaltung der Angler. Ist nicht so meins, Sorry.

(Coppens, größter Pellethersteller kommt btw. aus Holland)


----------



## rutilus69

Na das war ja ein traumhaftes Wetter heute. 
Die erste Runde an der schnellen Havel hatte zwar nichts gebracht, aber beim Stippen am Altarm lief es deutlich besser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Na das war ja ein traumhaftes Wetter heute.



Petri! Die Rotfeder sieht super aus.


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Petri! Die Rotfeder sieht super aus.


Jepp, war allerdings einer der größeren heute


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Jepp, war allerdings einer der größeren heute



Bei den Bedingungen wiegt jeder Fisch das Dreifache. Dahingehend alles richtig gemacht, so einfach ist das Momentan mit dem Angeln nicht.


----------



## Matrix85

Petri zum fang. An der Havel und Altarmen ist so eine Rotfeder nicht so einfach zu überlisten bei den Temperaturen. Klasse gemacht.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein *Perpetuum Mobile aus Fleisch zur Unterhaltung* der Angler. Ist nicht so meins, Sorry.



Da ist ein sorry garnicht nötig, denn drastisch ausgedrückt, ists  aber in letzter Konsequenz richtig. Vermutlich muss da jeder seine Grenze ziehen: Man denke an die Madenfarmen, wo unsere kleinen Lieblingsköder sich von Hühnern, die mit Fischmehl gezogen wurden, grauslich nähren: Es ist ein Kreuz, irgendwo muss man den gordischen Knoten durchhauen, oder sagen "bis hierhin geh ich mit und nicht weiter". Aber mit solchen Problemen stehen wir Angler ja nicht alleine da, sondern jeder Bewohner der Industriestaaten- aber das Pellets auch aus Süsswasserfisch gemacht werden war mir echt neu, danke für die Info.


Oh, hoppla, während man so schreibt:


rutilus69 schrieb:


> Na das war ja ein traumhaftes Wetter heute.
> Die erste Runde an der schnellen Havel hatte zwar nichts gebracht, aber beim Stippen am Altarm lief es deutlich besser



Petri Rutilus,
Das Rotauge ist ein schöner Gruss wärmerer Tage! Da bin ich ja beruhigt, das die Schnelle Havel nicht nur mir die kalte Schulter zeigt- ich wette, wir werden uns dort einmal begegnen ("Oh, du musst Rutilus sein, zieh mich raus, zeih mich raus.."),
hg
Minimax


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Rutilus,
> Das Rotauge ist ein schöner Gruss wärmerer Tage! Da bin ich ja beruhigt, das die Schnelle Havel nicht nur mir die kalte Schulter zeigt- ich wette, wir werden uns dort einmal begegnen ("Oh, du musst Rutilus sein, zieh mich raus, zeih mich raus.."),
> hg
> Minimax



Ich werde mein bestes geben Dich da rauszuziehen


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich werde mein bestes geben Dich da rauszuziehen



Ich wär Dir sehr verbunden- ein feines, vielleicht etwas kaprizöses, Flüsschen haben wir da!


----------



## rutilus69

Auch das werden wir irgendwann knacken


----------



## Xianeli

Was ein Bombenwetter heute... strahlender Sonnenschein und totale Windstille. Leider war angesichts des Fiebers und der Schmerzen an angeln nicht zu denken. 

Schön das man hier wenigstens Fische gezeigt bekommt. Petri rutilus69, am Flüsschen zu der Jahreszeit natürlich gleich doppelt schön


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> (Coppens, größter Pellethersteller kommt btw. aus Holland)


Und die sind richtig gut, ebenso die von sonubaits


----------



## Xianeli

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und die sind richtig gut, ebenso die von sonubaits



Ich bilde mir ein das die Sonubaits DIE Pellets sind... keine Ahnung warum aber denen vertraue ich 100% leider ist der Preis auch entsprechend. Natürlich wird an denen nichts anders sein... aber der Kopf angelt da schon stark mit bei mir ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Da ist ein sorry garnicht nötig, denn drastisch ausgedrückt, ists  aber in letzter Konsequenz richtig. Vermutlich muss da jeder seine Grenze ziehen: Man denke an die Madenfarmen, wo unsere kleinen Lieblingsköder sich von Hühnern, die mit Fischmehl gezogen wurden, grauslich nähren: Es ist ein Kreuz, irgendwo muss man den gordischen Knoten durchhauen, oder sagen "bis hierhin geh ich mit und nicht weiter". Aber mit solchen Problemen stehen wir Angler ja nicht alleine da, sondern jeder Bewohner der Industriestaaten- aber das Pellets auch aus Süsswasserfisch gemacht werden war mir echt neu, danke für die Info.



Ich will es überhaupt nicht überdramatisieren, mich schaudert es nur, weil der Konsument damit nicht konfrontiert wird. Ich hab davon auf FB Wind bekommen, weil die Flotten durch das Volkerak und Haringvliet gemacht sind. Generell greifen die Pellethersteller wohl auf schnell wachsende, sich stark reproduzierende Meeresfische zurück, es geht aber auch um Quoten, Ersatzrohstoffe und was nicht alles. Da ging es auch um den Rückgang der Fischbestände in diesen Gewässern.

Prinzipiell geht es mir um den einfachen Fakt: Wir kaufen Produkte aus Brassen, um Brassen zu fangen. Das ist wie Maden ziehen aus Fliegen (  ). Denn das passiert(e), wenn die Meere nichts hergeben und die Margen gewährleistet werden müssen. Dann heisst es nämlich nicht, Ökologie, sondern Bilanz. Klar soll jeder mit Pellets Angeln, sind geile Dinger, aber man muss schon Umsichtig mit sowas umgehen auch von der Moral her. Ich kann nicht immer alles von mir schieben und mich dann über die Welt und die anderen Beklagen.

Was auf Karpfen/Wels von dem Zeug verklappt wird, ist kein Pappenstiel. Ich hab natürlich bewusst etwas übertrieben, aber nur so kommt die Botschaft bei den Leuten an. Ohne Knall, kein Gehör.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und die sind richtig gut, ebenso die von sonubaits



Bei dir die Tage wohl nicht so.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei dir die Tage wohl nicht so.


 Leider können die auch nicht zaubern


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich werde mein bestes geben Dich da rauszuziehen


Wenn Minimax nicht allzuviel Tackle dabei hat treibt er auf der Oberflächenspannung des Wassers, da kann man ihn dann einfach abpflücken


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Minimax nicht allzuviel Tackle dabei hat treibt er auf der Oberflächenspannung des Wassers, da kann man ihn dann einfach abpflücken



.. ein Leben als Maifliege, das wär was für mich.. Jahrelang nur Fressen, dann schön Orgie feiern und am Ende noch ne dicke Forelle zum Anbiss bewegen... hach..
Ich könnte jetzt trefflich antworten, aber ich will dich nicht übermässig aufregen: Grüne Haut und Lila Shorts beissen sich ja farblich.


----------



## feederbrassen

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ein das die Sonubaits DIE Pellets sind... keine Ahnung warum aber denen vertraue ich 100% leider ist der Preis auch entsprechend. Natürlich wird an denen nichts anders sein... aber der Kopf angelt da schon stark mit bei mir ^^


Die von Coppens sind öliger aber da ist die Auswahl was Größen und Geschmacksrichtungen angeht begrenzt. 
Habe da auch nur eine Sorte von. 
Bei Sonubaits hast du ja alleine schon ich glaube 6 oder sogar 8 verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen und drei Größen Futterpellets +Softhooker und dann kommen noch die gekochten Minimurmeln hinzu. 
Die Sonubaits habe ich jetzt seit drei Jahren in Gebrauch und für mich haben sich 4 Sorten als wirklich gut herauskristallisiert.


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die von Coppens sind öliger aber da ist die Auswahl was Größen und Geschmacksrichtungen angeht begrenzt.
> Habe da auch nur eine Sorte von.
> Bei Sonubaits hast du ja alleine schon ich glaube 6 oder sogar 8 verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen und drei Größen Futterpellets +Softhooker und dann kommen noch die gekochten Minimurmeln hinzu.
> Die Sonubaits habe ich jetzt seit drei Jahren in Gebrauch und für mich haben sich 4 Sorten als wirklich gut herauskristallisiert.


Die Krill in 4 oder 6 mm sind genial.


----------



## geomas

#pellets

@Fantastic Fishing : meine Bedenken hab ich vor ner ganzen Weile hier schon mal geschildert:


geomas schrieb:


> *AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich nun als „Schützer” gelte: der Gedanke, daß die Industrie gezielt anderweitig nicht verwertbare Fische fängt, nur, um sie zu Fischmehl zu zermahlen, bereitet mir Unbehagen.
> Und nur zum Verständnis: die Verwertung von Fischabfall aus der „normalen” Fischerei zu Fischmehl ist lobenswert.
> 
> Als Vergleich: Holzpellets und -Späne aus Sägewerksabfällen zum Heizen find ich super, wenn aber „gute, gesunde” Bäume gefällt werden, nur um Pellets aus ihnen zu machen, seh ich das ähnlich kritisch wie das gezielte Fischen auf „Fischmehl”.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einzige Pelleterfolge die ich sehen durfte waren auf Karpfen. Ist eben sehr Gewässerabhängig (oder man sollte erstmal ein zwei Kilo fischmehl verklappen?)



Nach dem ich das ^Zeugs geschrieben hab, landeten dann doch irgendwann Fischmehlpellets in meiner Angeltasche.
Mit durchaus gemischten Ergebnissen - habe jetzt auch keinen Vergleich mit anderen Ködern gemacht, der halbwegs seriös wäre.

An einigen Gewässern (Seen/Teichen, die mit Sicherheit nicht überbesetzt werden) liefen die Pellets hervorragend. Ich bin mir auch sicher, daß an diesen Gewässern Pellets nur selten gefüttert werden (wenn überhaupt).
Rotfedern, Plötz, Brassen, Karauschen, Karpfen, meine einzige Tinca 2018 gingen auf das Pellet-Konto.
Teilweise haben sich Plötz und Rotfedern von gerade mal 20cm Länge die vergleichsweise dicken 15mm-„Carp-Pellets” einverleibt.

An anderen Gewässern lief es mit den Dingern nicht so gut.
Mit Mini-Boilies hab ich bislang kaum positive Erfahrungen machen können, diese aber auch seltener angeboten als Pellets.


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Die Krill in 4 oder 6 mm sind genial.


Die zb.ja 
Da geht alles drauf. 

Bloodworm funzt erst wenn es wärmer ist .
Auch Top Spicy Sausage, da fliegen die carpis drauf .
Nutzt du auch Softhooker?


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> #pellets
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE ]
> Ich war bis dato immer davon ausgegangen das die von Seefisch stammen bzw aus Abfällen bei deren Verarbeitung.
> Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich jetzt deswegen nicht weil die aus Brassen gemacht werden.
> Die Bestände an Seefisch sind auch nicht unermesslich und ich denke nicht das in NL die Brassenbestände darunter leiden.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #pellets
> 
> An anderen Gewässern lief es mit den Dingern nicht so gut.
> Mit Mini-Boilies hab ich bislang kaum positive Erfahrungen machen können, diese aber auch seltener angeboten als Pellets.



Ich hatte mal einige Packungen billigste Miniboilies von Fischdeal bekommen, irgendwann landeten sie als Partikel im Futter weil nie was drauf gebissen hatte. Die Rotaugen die wir fingen waren relativ groß und kotzten blaue gelbe grüne rote Miniboilies raus, gefressen wurden sie also es war nur nie jemand so dumm sie zu nehmen. Meine MS Range Krill Miniboilies und meine Browning Muschelminiboilies haben nach ungezählten schneidertagen und nächten ähnlich viel Vertrauen von mir übrig wie VWs mit Dieselmotor


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> #pellets
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing : meine Bedenken hab ich vor ner ganzen Weile hier schon mal geschildert:



Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich jetzt deswegen nicht.
Ich war bis dato immer davon ausgegangen das die aus Seefisch bzw deren Abfällen hergestellt werden.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht das in NL die Brassenbestände darunter leiden .
Selbst Seefisch ist auch nicht unermesslich vorhanden.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : Meine Vorbehalte beziehen sich auf den Unterschied zwischen sinnvoller Resteverwertung und dem gezielten Fang auf „Futtermehltiere”.
Wenn man zum Beispiel sieht, was von einem Dorsch an Filet übrig bleibt, kann man nur hoffen, daß der Rest irgendwie sinnvoll verwertet wird.

@Kochtopf : Seltsamerweise hab ich mit übelst riechenden Futterpellets besser gefangen als mit an gleicher Stelle angebotenen „Köderpellets” aus der teuren, kleinen Packung. Die Fischis hier wollens billig ;-/


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas apropos Dorsch - in Island sind gegrillte Dorschköpfe (die wohl richtigerweise wegen Küchendeutsch kabeljau heißen müssten) ein Nationalgericht. Falls du mal wieder einen aufs Kreuz legst vielleicht ein interessantes Recherche Objekt

Apropos Pellets- ein Kumpel hatte so kleine Packungen mit weichen hookbaitpellets und einer Sauce zu dippen. Grauenhaft, dagegen hält Tulip wie hartmais aufs Haar gezogen am Haken. Aber wenn du deine Marken preisgeben könntest (hast du bestimmt irgendwann schonmal gemacht aber ich finds nicht) wäre ich dir sehr  verbunden


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen : Meine Vorbehalte beziehen sich auf den Unterschied zwischen sinnvoller Resteverwertung und dem gezielten Fang auf „Futtermehltiere”.
> Wenn man zum Beispiel sieht, was von einem Dorsch an Filet übrig bleibt, kann man nur hoffen, daß der Rest irgendwie sinnvoll verwertet wird.


Bei der Schlachtung und Fleischverarbeitung gibt es keine Reste mehr. 
Alles wird zu irgendwas verarbeitet. 
Deshalb lehne ich mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und gehe davon aus, eher hoffe ich das ,das es bei der Fisch Verarbeitung auch so ist


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas apropos Dorsch - in Island sind gegrillte Dorschköpfe (die wohl richtigerweise wegen Küchendeutsch kabeljau heißen müssten) ein Nationalgericht. Falls du mal wieder einen aufs Kreuz legst vielleicht ein interessantes Recherche Objekt
> 
> Apropos Pellets- ein Kumpel hatte so kleine Packungen mit weichen hookbaitpellets und einer Sauce zu dippen. Grauenhaft, dagegen hält Tulip wie hartmais aufs Haar gezogen am Haken. Aber wenn du deine Marken preisgeben könntest (hast du bestimmt irgendwann schonmal gemacht aber ich finds nicht) wäre ich dir sehr  verbunden









Foto vom letzten Mai
Die Billig-Cabanossi war ein Schuß in den Ofen, die hab ich dann selbst gefressen.
Ansonsten hab ich mit den abgebildeten Ködern nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
In der weißen Dose: 10mm red Sushi und 10mm brown Halibut, beide Original von Pelzer
Im durchsichtigen Döschen: 15mm Carp-sowieso-Pellets von Dynamite Baits (hatte Karpfen, Karauschen, Plötz und Rotfedern auf die relativ dicken Dinger)
Die auftreibenden Knoblauch-Boilies hab ich gelegentlich halbiert auf einem der 15mm-Pellets drapiert.
Diese Teile aus Ungarn riechen so, daß ich am liebsten den ganzen Plattensee leersaufen würde. Strrreng!


Und zum Thema Fischkopp (haha, Grüße von der Ostsee): Heilbuttköpfe sind wohl auch eine Delikatesse.
Hab mal eine excellente Doku über die nachhaltige Heilbuttfischerei (Langleinen) in Alaska gesehen, wo die Fischer die Köpfe zum Eigengenuß einbehalten haben.


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei der Schlachtung und Fleischverarbeitung gibt es keine Reste mehr.
> Alles wird zu irgendwas verarbeitet.
> Deshalb lehne ich mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und gehe davon aus, eher hoffe ich das ,das es bei der Fisch Verarbeitung auch so ist



Also ich hoffe, daß „irgendwas” eben Futtermehle/Fischmehle sind.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe, daß „irgendwas” eben Futtermehle/Fischmehle sind.


Heutzutage wandert alles irgendwie und irgendwo verwendet. 
Selbst altes Hydrauliköl darf in Grenzen dem Viehfutter zugesetzt werden. 
Wäre trotzdem interessant das mal genau zu wissen .

Ich muss jetzt ins Bett. 
Morgen ist wieder der normale Wahnsinn angesagt. 
Gute Nacht Männer


----------



## Andal

Nehmt ihr Mais und Weizen, wird man euch vorwerfen, ihr verschwendet wertvolles Nährmittel, mit dem man doch arme Menschen in ... füttern könnte. Bei Boilies verwurschtelt man tierische Produkte, für die die Welt vollgefurzt wird. Selbst zu Maden wird den Rufern noch etwas einfallen. Egal was ihr macht, es wird immer wer gerannt kommen, der moralinsauer erklären wird, dass man sowas nicht tut. U.s.w.u.s.f.!


----------



## geomas

^ stimmt. Irgendwas ist immer. 
Man sollte sich nicht verrückt machen lassen und dennoch mache ich mir gelegentlich Gedanken. So bin ich eben.


----------



## Andal

Ich mache mir erst mal Gedanken, wer solche Meldungen auf dem Gewissen hat und warum er das tut. Danach lasse ich meist ungerührt einen satten Furz und gehe meiner Wege.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ stimmt. Irgendwas ist immer.
> Man sollte sich nicht verrückt machen lassen und dennoch mache ich mir gelegentlich Gedanken. So bin ich eben.



Es ist ja auch nicht verkehrt unseren Kindern eine Welt zu hinterlassen, die es Wert zu Leben ist. Es ist wie bei der Massentierhaltung. Jene die am lautesten Schreien, kaufen auch das günstigste Fleisch. Ich sehe mich so ziemlich in der Verantwortung meine Umwelt zu beeinflussen und es ja auch das eigene Gewissen, was im Vordergrund steht.

Ich hab auch nicht lange Gefackelt und mir einen Hund aus dem Tierheim geholt. Der Macht auch satte Fürze, dafür ist meine Seele aber rein und glücklich.

(alternativ begründet man halt irgendetwas falsches mit etwas anderem schlechten und schiebt die Verantwortung halt von sich, aber jedem der eigene Briefkopf)


----------



## Kochtopf

So oder so- da wir weder Fischmetzger sind noch dass wir mit Kunstködern Räubern nachstellen verbrauchen wir Lebensmittel zum Fischfang ohne uns davon zu ernähren. Irgendwann wir jemand aus dem Loch gekrochen kommen und uns das vorwerfen, egal wie viele Tonnen von Privathaushalten weggeschmissen werden. Die Pellets sind das nur die schokostreusel auf dem Eisbecher


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die zb.ja
> Da geht alles drauf.
> 
> Bloodworm funzt erst wenn es wärmer ist .
> Auch Top Spicy Sausage, da fliegen die carpis drauf .
> Nutzt du auch Softhooker?


 Nein, als Köder immer Maden, am Rhein.
Ich zerschredder aber gerne 300g von den Krill pellets, die kommen dann auch noch ins Futter. 
Super Gestank und Rot lieben die Barben sowieso. 
Auch Brassen können da nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Racklinger

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn ich einfach mal am Wasser entspannen möchte, gehe ich eigentlich gern mal mit Funk auf Satzer usw. Einfach mal unter freiem Hinmel Fünfe grade sein lassen, Schläfchen halten, an frischer Luft tolle Literatur zu Gemüte führen...


 Da wäre mir der Aufwand zu groß, wenn ich ans Wasser gehe will ich auch angeln  Das ist für mich persönlich Entspannung pur, jedenfalls bis ein Fisch beisst. Zum lesen könnte ich mich in den Weinberg verziehen.


----------



## Matrix85

Die Scheinheilige Doppelmoral in unserer Gesellschaft. 

Das Kind vom Nachbar macht freitags bei der Demo mit und schwänzt die Schule, fahren aber jedes Jahr mit dem Kreuzfahrtschiff 

Gestern Macht die PETA eine Demo gegen Tierhaltung im Zoo. Sitzen später im BurgerKing und essen Nuggets 

Hier wird über den karpfenpuff geschimpft, aber die Vereine machen nix anders ...


----------



## Tikey0815

Das glänzendste Geschäft auf dieser Welt ist die Moral.


----------



## rustaweli

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da wäre mir der Aufwand zu groß, wenn ich ans Wasser gehe will ich auch angeln  Das ist für mich persönlich Entspannung pur, jedenfalls bis ein Fisch beisst. Zum lesen könnte ich mich in den Weinberg verziehen.



Wald und Weinberge habe ich, trotz in einer Landeshauptstadt lebend, direkt vor der Tür. Aber lesen... Radfahrer, Jogger, Walker, Wanderer, Spaziergänger. Daheim der alltägliche Wahnsinn mit den geliebten Terrorkrümeln 
Aber soviel Aufwand ist es ja auch nicht wirklich. Vormontierte Ruten im Futteral, welches auch noch Taschen für Kescher und Pod hat, nen Rucksack mit einem Kästchen mit Ersatzhaken, 2-3 Bleien, Päckchen Wirbel, Vorfachschnur. Leichter Stuhl( zur Not tut es auch die Abhakmatte), kleines Futtereimerchen.


----------



## Racklinger

Das Problem mit Wanderern hab ich zum Glück fast nicht.... Zur Zeit hab ich auch nicht viel Lust zum lesen
Ist bestimmt auch entspannend beim Angeln, wenn nix beisst ein bissl zu schmökern, für mich persönlich isses halt nix
Wenn ich mal ans Wasser komme, dann genieße ich die Natur, sauge alles um mich herum auf. Länger als 4-5 Stunden kann ich eh nicht raus, dann wartet mein "Terrorkrümel" auf mich 
Aber dieses Jahr will ich es auch mal versuchen umzustellen, auf mehr kleinere, kürzere Ansitze. Mal gucken wie es das Zeitmanagment zulässt


----------



## Racklinger

Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage für alles Fluss-Spezialisten bei den Ükeln. Solange mein Wasser noch nicht Eisfrei ist, überlege ich doch mal an die Donau zu gehen. Bei einer aktuellen Wassertemperatur von ca 4-5 Grad sollte ich tiefe Stellen suchen, denke ich mal. An unserem Gewässerabschnitt hab ich mal zwei tiefere Stellen ausgemacht, die Frage an euch, welche würdet ihr auswählen?
	

		
			
		

		
	








Bei der zweiten Stelle könnte ich nicht auf die 9m gehen, da hier genau die Fischwassergrenze ist.
Edit: die erste Stelle wäre nicht in der Fahrrinne, die zweite Stelle schon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Donau ist ja schon eher ein Strom...  die Fragen die sich mir stellen sind Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und Trübung sowie der Zielfisch - oder willst du ein buntes Sträußken Friedfisch angeln?
Das dunklere Blau am Rand dürfte die Steinschüttung sein?


----------



## Racklinger

Die Donau ist bei uns gestaut, 2-3 km Flussabwärts ist die Staustufe. Strömung kommt immer drauf an, wie Sie das Wehr aufmachen. An guten Tagen bleibt auch ein 30g Futterkorb liegen. Steinschüttung ist bei der Karte nicht drinn, die Farben sind die Tiefen, je dunkler dass Blau desto flacher (glaube ich). Steinschüttung geht schätzungsweise so 10m rein. 
Zielfisch eigentlich alles ausser Grundeln , ich lasse mich überraschen. 
Bin schon froh dass ich diese Sonarkarte im Internet gefunden haben, sonst wäre ich völlig aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Donau ist ja schon eher ein Strom...


Jedes Fließgewässer über 3m Breite ist für mich ein Fluss Strom kenn ich nur aus der Steckdose


----------



## alexpp

Ja, toll mit der Karte. Ob es sowas auch für den Rhein gibt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin schon froh dass ich diese Sonarkarte im Internet gefunden haben, sonst wäre ich völlig aufgeschmissen. _müsste ich loten_





Wenn wenig Strömung ist würde ich den Punkt 1 mal angreifen, Fahrrinne stelle ich mir nervig vor (wobei so oder so der Futterplatz hin sein dürfte wenn was vorbei fährt), wie Andal schon schrieb gehen Grundeln nicht an Pellets, dann könntest du auch im Nahbereich fischen (wobei sie iirc erst bei 10° Wassertemperatur lästig werden sollen)


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn wenig Strömung ist würde ich den Punkt 1 mal angreifen, Fahrrinne stelle ich mir nervig vor (wobei so oder so der Futterplatz hin sein dürfte wenn was vorbei fährt), wie Andal schon schrieb gehen Grundeln nicht an Pellets, dann könntest du auch im Nahbereich fischen (wobei sie iirc erst bei 10° Wassertemperatur lästig werden sollen)


Die Grundeln sind auch auf 50 m draussen, denen entkommst du bei uns nicht Aber dann werde ich mir doch mal Pellets zulegen.


----------



## Minimax

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin schon froh dass ich diese Sonarkarte im Internet gefunden haben, sonst wäre ich völlig aufgeschmissen.






alexpp schrieb:


> Ja, toll mit der Karte. Ob es sowas auch für den Rhein gibt?



Ich glaube, das ist diese Karte hier, hatte ich glaube ich mal vor vielen Monden hier verlinkt, vielleicht ist sie dem einen oder anderen nützlich:

https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@3&key=gt|tHmfs~@


----------



## Racklinger

@Kochtopf dem loten verwehre ich mich garnicht, aber des sind knappe 3 km schnurgerade Steinpackung, 300 m breit an dieser Stelle. Wüsste garnicht wo ich da mit dem Loten anfangen sollte. So weiss ich wenigstens ungefähr, wo ich mich hinhocken sollte.


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist diese Karte hier, hatte ich glaube ich mal vor vielen Monden hier verlinkt, vielleicht ist sie dem einen oder anderen nützlich:
> 
> https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@3&key=gt|tHmfs~@


Yepp, dass ist sie.


----------



## Zander Jonny

@Professor Tinca 
Der Tipp mit der Holzkohle ist genial 
Ein kleines Stück und mein Futter hat die perfekte Farbe.


----------



## Andal

Tiefe und tiefste Stellen wären jetzt schon mal ein guter Ansatz, die Standplätze der Fische zu suchen. Aber ob sie dort jetzt auch fressen, da bin ich für so einen Donaustau auch überfragt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Donau ist ja schon eher ein Strom...  die Fragen die sich mir stellen sind Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und Trübung sowie der Zielfisch


"schon eher ein Strom" ist niedlich. 

Das ist *der* Wasserstrom in Europa, nur die in die Russland sind größer.

Und dieser eher noch Wasserhochstromkanal durch die vorherrschende fiese Verbauung hat seine ganz eigenen Lebensraumgesetze.
Der reale Faktor Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bzw. Kehrwirkung ist wichtig, im Detail.
Und dann, wo was zu futtern herkommen kann. Wenn man Pech hat, sieht man viel steigende und schmatzende Fische, auch große gerne mal, die aber nicht angebotenes nehmen.
Mit längerem beobachten des Wassers kam ich inzwischen auf ganz kleine Insekten, mm groß.


----------



## rustaweli

Racklinger schrieb:


> Länger als 4-5 Stunden kann ich eh nicht raus, dann wartet mein "Terrorkrümel" auf mich
> Aber dieses Jahr will ich es auch mal versuchen umzustellen, auf mehr kleinere, kürzere Ansitze. Mal gucken wie es das Zeitmanagment zulässt



Super machbar wo nun die Tage endlich länger werden. Am WE im Dunkeln raus, Morgendämmerung mitnehmen, gegen 10 daheim mit frischen Brötchen auftauchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ #13551
... besser wäre mit frischen Fischen auftauchen.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Tiefe und tiefste Stellen wären jetzt schon mal ein guter Ansatz, die Standplätze der Fische zu suchen. Aber ob sie dort jetzt auch fressen, da bin ich für so einen Donaustau auch überfragt.



Dann habe ich wohl falsch taktiert. Schätzte das Wetter eher März/April mäßig ein und habe geziehlt flachere Bereiche aufgesucht. In der Hoffnung auf schnellere Erwärmung und somit mehr Fischaktivität.


----------



## Racklinger

Mir fällt gerade ein, das Video vom Anglerboard hier, wo sie auf die Nasen gehen, ist ja genau meine Strecke. Da will ich es im Sommer dann probieren. Wobei ich immer noch daran knabbere, wie die es geschafft haben, dass ihnen die Grundeln nicht ständig eingestiegen sind....


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl falsch taktiert. Schätzte das Wetter eher März/April mäßig ein und habe geziehlt flachere Bereiche aufgesucht. In der Hoffnung auf schnellere Erwärmung und somit mehr Fischaktivität.


Das ist auch nicht verkehrt. Jetzt gilt es einfach für den Moment den Platz zu finden, wo sie fressen und nicht wo sie ruhen.


----------



## Racklinger

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl falsch taktiert. Schätzte das Wetter eher März/April mäßig ein und habe geziehlt flachere Bereiche aufgesucht. In der Hoffnung auf schnellere Erwärmung und somit mehr Fischaktivität.


Dafür sind die Nächte bei uns noch zu kalt und es ist noch zu viel Schmelzwasser aus den Zuflüssen unterwegs.


----------



## Andal

Entscheidend ist, dass jetzt die Tageslichtmenge wieder Werte erreicht, die ein Leben der Kleinstlebewesen in den Gewässern ankurbelt. Die höchsten Temperaturen dürften dabei jeweils so gegen 15 bis 16 Uhr erreicht werden. Das sind dann auch die Zeiträume, wo sich mal ein Fisch erbarmen könnte. Wir haben schließlich immer noch Februar und sind mitten im Winter, auch wenn es jetzt mal ein paar Tage milder ist.


----------



## Matrix85

Einmal fressen sie in flacheren Bereichen ein anderes mal im tiefsten Loch des Gewässers. 
Das ist von Tag zu Tag verschieden. Mal wollen sie den ruhig liegenden Köder mal wollen sie Bewegung. 

Die Pellets werden dich von den Grundeln nicht verschonen, garantiert. 
Was dagegen hilft, ist es, den Köder nicht erst lange auf den Grund liegen zu lassen. Und einen hohen Futterrhythmus beizubehalten. Wenn dann die Zielfische den Platz aufsuchen, sind die Grundeln weg. 
Probier es aus, du wirst überrascht sein


----------



## Andal

Das mit dem hohen Futterrythmus ist auch so eine Sache, jetzt um diese Jahreszeit. Überfüttert ist gleich! Im Sommer, wo keine einzige Kalorie ungenutzt bleibt, ist das was anderes. Da kann man in einem großen Fluss praktisch nicht zu viel anfüttern, da wird alles bis aufs letzte Bröserl gefressen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier mal was aktuelles für die No-Facebook oder Antifratzenbuch Leuts, ein Skandal reiht sich an den andern:
https://www.golem.de/news/netzpolitik-regiert-und-reguliert-endlich-1902-139624.html
https://www.golem.de/news/google-alarmanlage-verborgenes-mikrofon-sollte-kein-geheimnis-sein-1902-139518.html
https://www.wsj.com/articles/you-give-apps-sensitive-personal-information-then-they-tell-facebook-11550851636
https://deutsch.rt.com/newsticker/84834-bericht-gesundheits-apps-senden-nutzerdaten/

Wer sich da hinein begiebt, braucht (zart gesagt) wohl mehr als nur einen gehörigen Tunnelblick.
Ich nutze die Antisozialen US Medien nicht und wünsche durchdringendste IT Pest u. Cholera.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier mal was aktuelles für die No-Facebook oder Antifratzenbuch Leuts, ein Skandal reiht sich an den andern:
> https://www.golem.de/news/netzpolitik-regiert-und-reguliert-endlich-1902-139624.html
> https://deutsch.rt.com/newsticker/84834-bericht-gesundheits-apps-senden-nutzerdaten/
> 
> Wer sich da hinein begiebt, braucht (zart gesagt) wohl mehr als nur einen gehörigen Tunnelblick.
> Ich nutze die Antisozialen US Medien nicht und wünsche IT Pest u. Cholera.


...ja und wenn Jesus den Riesenkürbis nicht besiegt hätte, wären wir sowieso alle nicht mehr hier!


----------



## rustaweli

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Die Pellets werden dich von den Grundeln nicht verschonen, garantiert.
> Was dagegen hilft, ist es, den Köder nicht erst lange auf den Grund liegen zu lassen. Und einen hohen Futterrhythmus beizubehalten. Wenn dann die Zielfische den Platz aufsuchen, sind die Grundeln weg.
> Probier es aus, du wirst überrascht sein



Das mit den Grundeln und Pellets kann ich so zumindest an meiner Strecke bestätigen. Richtig nervend wird es wenn man oft zu spät reagiert und die Montage schon unter Steinen etc hängt. Als ich damals das mit dem auch von FF angesprochenen Fischmehl erfuhr, bin ich auf Produkte von Badgers Best umgestiegen, da ich deren Philosophie vollsten teile und unterschreibe. Nur waren die fischigen kleinen Boilies leider absolut nicht sicher vor Grundeln, schade. Vielleicht lag es auch am zusätzlichen Teig und Dip.

Das mit dem hohen Rythmus hatte ich so noch garnicht auf dem Schirm. Ist mal einen Versuch wert. Muß dann aber wirklich sehr schnell gehen.  Da greift dann wohl doch Andals These der Futteraufnahme und es ist eher was für die aktiven Monate.
Grundelgeplagte mit Erfahrung anwesend?


----------



## Andal

Sicher schwimmen die Grundeln um einen Pellet keinen Bogen. Aber ein mit Öl gesoakter 14er hält ihnen deutlich länger stand, als jeder Wurm, oder gar Maden.


----------



## Matrix85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das mit den Grundeln und Pellets kann ich so zumindest an meiner Strecke bestätigen. Richtig nervend wird es wenn man oft zu spät reagiert und die Montage schon unter Steinen etc hängt. Als ich damals das mit dem auch von FF angesprochenen Fischmehl erfuhr, bin ich auf Produkte von Badgers Best umgestiegen, da ich deren Philosophie vollsten teile und unterschreibe. Nur waren die fischigen kleinen Boilies leider absolut nicht sicher vor Grundeln, schade. Vielleicht lag es auch am zusätzlichen Teig und Dip.
> 
> Das mit dem hohen Rythmus hatte ich so noch garnicht auf dem Schirm. Ist mal einen Versuch wert. Muß dann aber wirklich sehr schnell gehen.  Da greift dann wohl doch Andals These der Futteraufnahme und es ist eher was für die aktiven Monate.
> Grundelgeplagte mit Erfahrung anwesend?


Jeder Fluss Angler ist mehr oder weniger Grundel geplagt. Und das wird auch so bleiben. 
Ich hab für mich das beste draus gemacht und komm ganz gut zurecht. Ich fange in den ersten 20 Minuten vielleicht Grundeln, danach verschwinden die und es geht los. 

Gibt es auch Grundeln im Stillwasser? 
Die würden sich in so einem Vereinsweiher bestimmt prächtig vermehren


----------



## Andal

Die gibt es leider. Und sie vermehren sich, wie der Schimmel an der feuchten Wand...


----------



## rustaweli

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich hab für mich das beste draus gemacht und komm ganz gut zurecht. Ich fange in den ersten 20 Minuten vielleicht Grundeln, danach verschwinden die und es geht los.



Gefällt mir und werde ich vielleicht mal testen. Macht zumindest Hoffnung das es trotzdem geht, gehen kann.
Du fischst doch mit Naturködern wie Made, nehme ich an?


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Die gibt es leider. Und sie vermehren sich, wie der Schimmel an der feuchten Wand...



Ein Schelm wer dabei Böses denkt, sofern der Weiher keinen Flusszugang hat.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Sicher schwimmen die Grundeln um einen Pellet keinen Bogen. Aber ein mit Öl gesoakter 14er hält ihnen deutlich länger stand, als jeder Wurm, oder gar Maden.


Dass ist ja dass Problem, die quetschen sich auch einen 12er oder 10er haken rein, selbst die Fingerlangen  
Allerdings in Kombi mit Pellet dürften Sie länger brauchen das stimmt, wie gesagt muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Dass ist ja dass Problem, die quetschen sich auch einen 12er oder 10er haken rein, selbst die Fingerlangen
> Allerdings in Kombi mit Pellet dürften Sie länger brauchen das stimmt, wie gesagt muss ich mal probieren.



Danke für deinen Kommentar auf dem Blog Marco! Und Wurmbader! Und Minimax! Und XYZ! Und Kochtopf! Samt behinderter Frage!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Jeder Fluss Angler ist mehr oder weniger Grundel geplagt. Und das wird auch so bleiben.


Anscheinend nur in den verbauten Flüssen, den steinverpackten.
Da wo im Nebenfluss nur Sand ist, habe ich jedenfalls keine bisher gehakt oder gesehen.
An der Donau in ihrem Steinschüttungskanal kommen die öfter bis ins 30cm Wasser und sind zahlreich regelrecht flächendeckend zu sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bin gerade vom Wasser zurück.
Am kleinen See ist noch nicht viel Bewegung. Kein Wunder war gestern früh wieder Eis drauf.
Heute zwar sonnig aber scheißkalter nördlicher Wind im Gesicht.
Ich hab trotzdem ein bissl gefeedert und konnte einige Nanoplötzen, paar Güstern und den ersten jugendlichen Brachsen der Saison überlisten.

War nicht viel aber immerhin am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hier gibt es keine Grundeln und keine Krabben- Yates gwsN sei Dank!

Um mal über wichtige Dinge zu sprechen (mich wunderts dass für einiges Gelumpe kein eigener Thread eröffnet wurde, hust hust  ) - ein Stammtischbruder den ich mittlerweile meinen Freund nennen darf hat mir einen kleinen Grundstein für eine Döbelbibliothek zukommen lassen - lieber, guter @Minimax, vielen Dank, ich freue mich wie blöde! 
Zum Inhalt kann ich noch nix sagen aber wenn wer Interesse hat kann ich meine Eindrücke beizeiten schildern


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ein Schelm wer dabei Böses denkt, sofern der Weiher keinen Flusszugang hat.


Eingeschleppt. Von denen, die meinen, sie müssten ihre Scheiss Köderfische grundsätzlich mitbringen, weil das vor Ort fangen ja so anstrengend ist. Und dann verklappen. Ich würde zu gerne mal einen erwischen! Nicht um ihn zu  schlagen. Aber ich  möchte ihn ohne Schein dastehen sehen!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht nett aus. Kenne ich zwar nicht das Büchlein aber viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Der Mini ist schon ganz Netter.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Andal 55 Tacken für ne Weste?! Also wer hat der kann (ich bestelle meine in China für Apfel mit ei)


----------



## Andal

Ich bin viel zu arm, um mir billige Kleidung und Schuhe zu kaufen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

FUCK! Kochtopp sein Hirni-Kommentar hat zumindest gleich mal aufgedeckt, das sich die Teilen-Funktion nicht in den Bericht gesetzt hatte. Scheeeeeeeen den Traffic versaut. Ist das Amateurhaft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wat????


----------



## Kochtopf

So hirni war der nicht, die Frage war schon ernst, aber vielleicht bist du einfach nur doof? Who knows


----------



## Matrix85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gefällt mir und werde ich vielleicht mal testen. Macht zumindest Hoffnung das es trotzdem geht, gehen kann.
> Du fischst doch mit Naturködern wie Made, nehme ich an?


Ja, 4 Maden am 14er Haken ist meine erste Wahl am Rhein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So hirni war der nicht, die Frage war schon ernst, aber vielleicht bist du einfach nur doof? Who knows



Die Frage war schon Inordnung, aber fast schon für einen ganzen Bericht ausgelegt. Das geht ja wieder in die gefühlte philosophische Richtung und kann je nach Situation alles Mögliche abfächern. Du hast dir die Antwort im Grunde genommen aber selber Gegeben. Die Proteingehalt ist für mich wichtig.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War nicht viel aber immerhin am Wasser.


Petri lieber Prof zu dem bunten kleinen Tiefkühlkorb, schön das Du es endlich ans Wasser geschafft hast, in dreivier Wochen wird das Wasser vor Aktivität kochen!
und danke fürs Kompliment- nett sein ist leicht, wenn man unter netten Menschen ist

@Kochtopf viel Spass an dem Büchlein- im Grunde enthält es alles, was auch heute noch als common knowledge zum Fisch gilt.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Matrix85, die Softhooker sind nur etwas für das Stillwasser und auch nur dann wenn die Fische am Platz sind. 
Geht einfach schneller. 
Zeit ist Fisch .


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin gerade vom Wasser zurück.
> Am kleinen See ist noch nicht viel Bewegung. Kein Wunder war gestern früh wieder Eis drauf.
> Heute zwar sonnig aber scheißkalter nördlicher Wind im Gesicht.
> Ich hab trotzdem ein bissl gefeedert und konnte einige Nanoplötzen, paar Güstern und den ersten jugendlichen Brachsen der Saison überlisten.
> 
> War nicht viel aber immerhin am Wasser.


Und gefangen hast du auch 
Petri heil ￼


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Eingeschleppt. Von denen, die meinen, sie müssten ihre Scheiss Köderfische grundsätzlich mitbringen, weil das vor Ort fangen ja so anstrengend ist. Und dann verklappen. Ich würde zu gerne mal einen erwischen! Nicht um ihn zu  schlagen. Aber ich  möchte ihn ohne Schein dastehen sehen!!!


Lebender köfi ist ja in Deutschland verboten, warum bringt man also welche mit? 
Warum keine toten?  Aber wo kein Kläger ...


----------



## Minimax

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Lebender köfi ist ja in Deutschland verboten, warum bringt man also welche mit?
> Warum keine toten?  Aber wo kein Kläger ...



Natürlich nur, damit sie länger frisch bleiben....  Ich fürchte, es gibt viel, viel, viiiiiiieeeel mehr untote Köderfische als man denkt..
In meiner Gegend sieht man jedenfalls häufig die Proppen der Hechtopis wie von Geisterhand ihre Kreise ziehen


----------



## Andal

Das wissen wir, das wissen auch viele andere Angler. Aber es gibt immer die, die meinen das Ei ist schlauer, als das Huhn und denen wünsche ich Ruten- und Rollenbruch an allen Tagen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Lebender köfi ist ja in Deutschland verboten, warum bringt man also welche mit?
> Warum keine toten?  Aber wo kein Kläger ...


Selbst DAS darfst du nicht machen .
Einschleppen von Krankheiten .
Wenn du mit sowas den Koi Herpesvirus einschleppst und das ausbricht kannst du den See Zuschütten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab nix gegen untote Köfis.

Ist doch ne unterhaltsame und zuverlässige Methode.

Damit bin ich aufgewachsen und hätte kein Problem so zu angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Selbst DAS darfst du nicht machen .
> Einschleppen von Krankheiten .




Das ist der entscheidende PUnkt.

Köfis müssen aus dem Gewässer stammen wo sie auch verwendet werden.


----------



## Andal

Jedenfalls für NRW ist jetzt de facto jeder Köderfischtransfer verboten und das finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist der entscheidende PUnkt.
> 
> Köfis müssen aus dem Gewässer stammen wo sie auch verwendet werden.


Genau das, alles andere ist zu Recht verboten.


----------



## Andal

Zudem betrifft es mich ja auch nicht. Mein Köderfischverbrauch ist minmal. Ab und zu Grundeln am System, wenn es mich des Nachts nach Zandern gelüstet.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin gerade vom Wasser zurück.
> Am kleinen See ist noch nicht viel Bewegung. Kein Wunder war gestern früh wieder Eis drauf.
> Heute zwar sonnig aber scheißkalter nördlicher Wind im Gesicht.
> Ich hab trotzdem ein bissl gefeedert und konnte einige Nanoplötzen, paar Güstern und den ersten jugendlichen Brachsen der Saison überlisten.
> 
> War nicht viel aber immerhin am Wasser.



Petri zu den Fängen...


----------



## feederbrassen

Gegen einen


Andal schrieb:


> Jedenfalls für NRW ist jetzt de facto jeder Köderfischtransfer verboten und das finde ich sehr gut.


Hab ich da etwas verpasst? 
Meines Wissens war das zumindest in NRW noch nie anders oder sagen wir so, seit anno 1982.
Da hab ich die Prüfung abgelegt. 
Was davor war entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gegen einen
> 
> Hab ich da etwas verpasst?
> Meines Wissens war das zumindest in NRW noch nie anders oder sagen wir so, seit anno 1982.
> Da hab ich die Prüfung abgelegt.
> Was davor war entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


Ich habe mich früher nie um NRW gekümmert. Ich weiß nur, dass es jetzt absolut verboten ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum Inhalt kann ich noch nix sagen aber wenn wer Interesse hat kann ich meine Eindrücke beizeiten schildern


Sehr interessant! Ich hoffe mal für dich, der Inhalt ist nicht so alt wie das Büchlein von außen aussieht! 
Entscheidend ist, ob Nubsies und modernes Tackle schon drin vorkommen, oder das noch weit vorher geschrieben wurde, sozusagen noch von den Leuten mit den selbstgefeilten Haken  und Senkern aus Bernstein.

Nachtrag:
Publisher: Herbert Jenkins; Second Printing edition (1956)
ASIN: B00FNIWZ0C
Publisher: London : Herbert Jenkins; Third Edition edition (1960)
ASIN: B001969HDU

Das ist schon spannend, wie da geangelt wurde!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mich früher nie um NRW gekümmert. Ich weiß nur, dass es jetzt absolut verboten ist.


 stimmt ja du bist a Bayer


----------



## Matrix85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen untote Köfis.
> 
> Ist doch ne unterhaltsame und zuverlässige Methode.
> 
> Damit bin ich aufgewachsen und hätte kein Problem so zu angeln.


Du hast nix gegen lebende Köfis und ein anderer hat nix gegen einschleppen von fremden fischen ins Gewässer. Beides ist verboten. 
Und wenn ich eine Hechtpose tanzen sehe, dann bleibt das nicht ohne Folgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich scheiß niemanden an.
Fischseuchen einschleppen ist aber ne ganz andere Hausnummer als mit untotem Köfi zu angeln.

Die schützergesteuerten Schwachköppe die sowas verboten haben und ihre Vorschriften interessieren mich einfach nicht.

PS: Wann verbietet mal jemand die Verbieter?


----------



## Kochtopf

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Du hast nix gegen lebende Köfis und ein anderer hat nix gegen einschleppen von fremden fischen ins Gewässer. Beides ist verboten.
> Und wenn ich eine Hechtpose tanzen sehe, dann bleibt das nicht ohne Folgen


Ich würde selber nicht so fischen aber ich spiele mich nicht als moralische Autorität auf


----------



## Andal

Ich habe früher einen See beangelt, da machte die lebende Laube durchaus Sinn, denn sie war mehr oder weniger der einzige Weg zu ansehnlichen Barschen. Heute am Rhein sehe ich da auch keine Verwendung mehr. Eine Grundel am Chbu-Rig ist völlig ausreichend und tot eh viel besser fischbar.


----------



## Racklinger

Selbst edit hatte mich im Ton vergriffen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jupp lass des Mal einen der Klappspaten von P€ta sehen




Diese Probleme gibt's im Osten nur in der Nähe von Großstädten.
Hier in der "Wildnis" leben die Menschen noch die Natur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aufregen lohnt nicht. Mich tröstet der Gedanke, dass wenn es mal richtig eng wird (warumauchimmer), vor allem mit dem Futter, der Blödsinn und Neo-Dekadenz und Gutmenschentum ganz schnell aussterben wird, so oder so.
Entweder sie konvertieren, oder sie verhungern.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe ja die "alten Zeiten" voll mitgemacht, wo wirklich jeder einen lebenden Köderfisch benutzt hat. Meistens so, dass die Köderfische garantiert nach dem Auswurf spätestens das zeitliche gesegnet haben. Dann kam das Verbot und mal abgesehen von bestimmten Fällen auf Barsch und Waller wurden die Fänge nicht schlechter. Für mich hat sich das Thema überlebt.


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde selber nicht so fischen aber ich spiele mich nicht als moralische Autorität auf


Ich Fische nicht auf Räuber. Ich finde es nur schade das mit dem Lebenden köfi, die Waller hälterei usw. denen Spinnern von PETA und co so viel Futter geboten wird. 

Aber hey, es werden ja auch die schönen großen Zandermutties in der laichzeit völlig legal abgeknüppelt... 
was reg ich mich überhaupt auf.


----------



## Nemo

Grundeln kann man am Rhein ganz gut vom Spot wegangeln finde ich. Macht den Ansitz auch etwas kurzweiliger. 

Eine Frage zu den Köfis, wenn es mal auf Zander geht: Laut Matze Koch fangen gefrorene Köfis gut auf Hecht, Zander sollen aber nur frische nehmen (ich rede nicht von lebend, aber recht frisch halt noch). Kann der Ältestenrat hier das aufgrund seiner Erfahrung bestätigen oder widerlegen?
(sorry für OT, ihr habt angefangen)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keene Ahnung.
Nehmen die Zander denn überhaupt tote..... ?


----------



## Andal

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Köfis, wenn es mal auf Zander geht: Laut Matze Koch fangen gefrorene Köfis gut auf Hecht, Zander sollen aber nur frische nehmen (ich rede nicht von lebend, aber recht frisch halt noch). Kann der Ältestenrat hier das aufgrund seiner Erfahrung bestätigen oder widerlegen?
> (sorry für OT, ihr habt angefangen)


Ich stippe mir, so lange noch Sonne auf den Fluss fällt, 1-3 Grundeln. Die kommen tot in ein Döschen, ausgelegt mit einem nassen Küchenkrepp und einer sehr guten Prise Salz. Danach geht es mit dem Blinker im letzten Büchsenlicht auf Rapfen. Wenn es richtig dunkel wird, kommen die Grundeln ans System und es werden die bekannten Stellen am Ufer abgefischt. Zandertime. Das klappt dann ziemlich zuverläßig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fuck, was zur Hölle ist ein Zander?!


----------



## Andal

So eine tote Grundel, gefischt an einem Chebu-Rig kann man auch mal locker etwas im "heissen Bereich" liegen lassen, während man sich ein Laubröllchen gönnt und damit den Insekten, wenigstens kurzfristig, den Abend verdirbt. Die Grundel bleibt derweilen fängig.


----------



## feederbrassen

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Grundeln kann man am Rhein ganz gut vom Spot wegangeln finde ich. Macht den Ansitz auch etwas kurzweiliger.
> 
> Eine Frage zu den Köfis, wenn es mal auf Zander geht: Laut Matze Koch fangen gefrorene Köfis gut auf Hecht, Zander sollen aber nur frische nehmen (ich rede nicht von lebend, aber recht frisch halt noch). Kann der Ältestenrat hier das aufgrund seiner Erfahrung bestätigen oder widerlegen?
> (sorry für OT, ihr habt angefangen)



Grundeln versauen mir die Laune ,ich finde das nicht kurzweilig .
Lästig trifft es da schon eher.
Kurzweilig ist im 2 Minuten Takt Brassen, Nasen und zwischendurch ne Barbe zu fangen. 
Zu den Köfis :
Frisch ist definitiv besser aber zur Not tun es auch die aus dem Tiefkühler.
Allemal besser als Gummi.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fuck, was zur Hölle ist ein Zander?!


Der begehrteste Küchenfisch (neben dem anderen grünen Stachelritter), aber schlechteste Drillfisch unserer Gewässer!
Also gerade recht für Bratpfanne und Kochtopf


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Allemal besser als Gummi.



Vor allem an einer Grundmontage.


----------



## Andal

Köderfische aus dem Tiefkühler werden i.d.R. auch sehr weich. Überhaupt nicht gut, wenn man sie kräftig werfen will/muss!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich stippe mir, so lange noch Sonne auf den Fluss fällt, 1-3 Grundeln. Die kommen tot in ein Döschen, ausgelegt mit einem nassen Küchenkrepp und einer sehr guten Prise Salz. Danach geht es mit dem Blinker im letzten Büchsenlicht auf Rapfen. Wenn es richtig dunkel wird, kommen die Grundeln ans System und es werden die bekannten Stellen am Ufer abgefischt. Zandertime. Das klappt dann ziemlich zuverläßig.


Schöne Schilderung, wie mehrere Wege zusammengenommen zu einem weit größerem Erlebnis führen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Barsch ist bei mir die absolute Nummer eins.
Erst dann Zander.
Andere Kandidaten sind z.b Winterrotaugen 
Wenn man denn welche fängt,hüstel.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man Köderfische etwas länger aufbewahren möchte, oder muss, dann mit richtig viel Salz in einen Eimer und den Deckel druff. So habe ich mir meine Makrelen- und Heringsfilets über den ganzen Sommer gebracht. Wer mag, der kann noch geriebenes Belachan dazu geben. Allerdings wirds dann sehr geruchsintensiv!


----------



## Tricast

Geruch sagt mir was. Habe früher immer ein Döschen Asafoitida in der Kiepe gehabt, von Freunden auch Quappentod genannt.


----------



## Andal

Dann kennst du ja noch das berüchtigte "Reiher Öl". Wehe, das ging mal unbeabsichtigt auf!


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt plauderst Du ja die geheimsten Lockstoffe aus!


----------



## Zander Jonny

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Grundeln kann man am Rhein ganz gut vom Spot wegangeln finde ich. Macht den Ansitz auch etwas kurzweiliger.
> 
> Eine Frage zu den Köfis, wenn es mal auf Zander geht: Laut Matze Koch fangen gefrorene Köfis gut auf Hecht, Zander sollen aber nur frische nehmen (ich rede nicht von lebend, aber recht frisch halt noch). Kann der Ältestenrat hier das aufgrund seiner Erfahrung bestätigen oder widerlegen?
> (sorry für OT, ihr habt angefangen)




Eingefrorene köfis auf Zander geht gut.
Sie sollten nur vor dem einfrieren gut gekühlt sein. Gerade im Sommer, eine halbe Stunde im warmen und dann kannst du sie wegschmeißen, weil sich die Eiweiße auflösen, sie nicht mehr gut am Haken hängen und Zander mag kein stinker Fisch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Dann kennst du ja noch das berüchtigte "Reiher Öl". Wehe, das ging mal unbeabsichtigt auf!


Ich glaube schlimmer als HP 30 und Pol Vitamo wird es nicht sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Dann kennst du ja noch das berüchtigte "Reiher Öl". Wehe, das ging mal unbeabsichtigt auf!


Wer glaubt, das reiheröl was mit dem Vogel zu tun hat hat noch nicht dran gerochen


----------



## Andal

"Moschuin" war auch übel... da konnte man sich nicht mehr unsichtbar machen, wenn das in Betrieb war.!


----------



## feederbrassen

Mega Leber Konzentrat 
Da hast du auch den ganzen Tag was von.
Händewaschen,zwecklos.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mega Leber Konzentrat



Jau dat ist auch abartig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe mal den algerischen Nachlass eines Vereinskameraden durchstöbert und reiheröl gefunden. Ich hätte damals geschworen, es wäre abgelaufen, sehr zur diebischen Freude unseres Platzwartes, dem sadistischen alten Bastard ("riech ma ob es noch gut ist kannstes ja vielleicht gebrauchen")


----------



## Andal

Vor zwei Jahren hat ein Kollege beim abendlichen Ansitz seine Dendros mit so einem Aallockstoff geimpft. Muss wohl reine Buttersäure gewesen sein. Roch, wie frisch in den Wald geschissen. Und ich hab erst mal meine Latschen kontrolliert, ob ich eine Landmine erwischt habe.


----------



## Tobias85

So meine Herren, wer gut aufgepasst hat weiß genau, was morgen passiert...








Dummerweise kommt meine Nachhilfegöre/-schülerin morgen am frühen Nachmittag. Vormittags will ich eigentlich nicht los, weil zu kalt, und Nachmittags wird's dann knapp mit Angeln. Aber zwei Stunden müsste ich eigentlich schaffen.

War heut auch mal ein paar Temperaturen abchecken. Während mein Hausbach schon bei 8 Grad (aber gleichzeitig erschreckend niedrigem Wasserstand) rumdümpelt, hat der Kanal erst knappe 5 Grad und der kleine Weiher um die 7. Ich hab mich auch noch nicht entschieden, ob ich an den Weiher fahre oder doch lieber in einem der Baggerseen im Flachwasser angreife. Das wird wohl eher ne spontane Entscheidung werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jau dat ist auch abartig.


Abartig trifft es gut.
Wenn ich das lange genug unter der Nase habe,rumgematscht, dann hast du den Geschmack selbst im Mund.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So meine Herren, wer gut aufgepasst hat weiß genau, was morgen passiert...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320645


Du füttert mit deiner Losung an um Döbel zu fangen! Brilliant!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So meine Herren, wer gut aufgepasst hat weiß genau, was morgen passiert...


Nusskuchen backen?


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du füttert mit deiner Losung an um Döbel zu fangen! Brilliant!


Weningstens keine Chemie.
Reines Naturprodukt.Sehr vorbildlich.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du füttert mit deiner Losung an um Döbel zu fangen! Brilliant!



Eigentlich wollte ich darin maden züchten, aber nach



Andal schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren hat ein Kollege beim abendlichen Ansitz seine Dendros mit so einem Aallockstoff geimpft. Muss wohl reine Buttersäure gewesen sein. Roch, wie frisch in den Wald geschissen. Und ich hab erst mal meine Latschen kontrolliert, ob ich eine Landmine erwischt habe.



wäre das natürlich auch eine gute Idee!


----------



## Andal

Alte Lebkuchen ... gibt einen prima Angelteig für Satzer!


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> wäre das natürlich auch eine gute Idee!


Was? In den Wald häufeln!?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich meinte El Pottkovskayas Vermutung, mit der Losung die Döbel anzulocken...dein Angelkumpel wollte ja auch mit ähnlichem Geruch seine Aale fangen. 

Aber da ich arge Zweifel an der Wirksamkeit habe, lasse ich das besser sein.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich meinte El Pottkovskayas Vermutung, mit der Losung die Döbel anzulocken...dein Angelkumpel wollte ja auch mit ähnlichem Geruch seine Aale fangen.
> 
> Aber da ich arge Zweifel an der Wirksamkeit habe, lasse ich das besser sein.


Richtig so. Alles hat seine Grenzen!


----------



## phirania

Hab mir heute mal was gegönnt..
Mal schauen ob was Bock drauf hat..
	

		
			
		

		
	







Riecht schon mal gut


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal was gegönnt..
> Mal schauen ob was Bock drauf hat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320649
> 
> 
> Riecht schon mal gut


Auf alle Fälle schon mal sehr angenehm für die Nase. Und genommen wird es auch!


----------



## Nemo

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So meine Herren, wer gut aufgepasst hat weiß genau, was morgen passiert...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320645
> 
> 
> .



Du hast die Katze der Nachhilfegöre gewolft?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erdbeere geht eigentlich immer.

Nix was bei Fischen polarisiert.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erdbeere geht eigentlich immer.
> 
> Nix was bei Fischen polarisiert.


Nicht wenn das zu viele machen.
Vanille ist auch so etwas .
Nimmt fast jeder .
Und genau deshalb lass ich das.


----------



## feederbrassen

Angelmais Erdbeere.
Ein Wunder der Genetik.

Duck und wech.


----------



## Tobias85

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Du hast die Katze der Nachhilfegöre gewolft?



Nein, die Sauerei würde ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## phirania

Bleibt mir ja auch nichts anderes übrig...
Meine Ködermischung mit Buttersäure ist ja im Garten ausgelaufen...
Also muss was anderes her.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Bleibt mir ja auch nichts anderes übrig...
> Meine Ködermischung mit Buttersäure ist ja im Garten ausgelaufen...
> Also muss was anderes her.



Na zum Glück das es draussen passiert ist.
Warum setzt du nicht neu an.?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal was gegönnt..
> Mal schauen ob was Bock drauf hat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320649
> 
> 
> Riecht schon mal gut



Super, weiter so! Genau diese Experimente bringen oftmals tolle Erkenntnisse. Fängst du nichts damit, pack dir den Erdbeermais einfach im Sommer aufs Eis!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Super, weiter so! Genau diese Experimente bringen oftmals tolle Erkenntnisse. Fängst du nichts damit, pack dir den Erdbeermais einfach im Sommer aufs Eis!


----------



## Andal

Bei Buttersäure hört der Spaß auf, do hod di Gaudi a Loch. Auch wenn das Zeug in vielen Sachen mit drin ist, z.B. in den BNB's von Northern Baits. Aber da eben nur in kleinen Dosen und es ist schon drin!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


>



Jau, der rote Mais ist vielleicht in Verbindung mit Pellets nicht so verkehrt. Direkt auf den Haken geknackt kann das schon was bringen. Ich habe diese Produkte bisher aber noch nie verwendet. Zeit wird es.

Und danke, gleich wieder etwas für meine "To-Do-Liste". Das wird dann der geplante Berichte Nummer 594.


----------



## Andal

Dann hol dir das bunte Maiszeug von Pescaviva. Wirklich gut!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Schau ich mir an. Hätte jemand das Zeugs hier nicht gepostet, wäre es bei mir komplett unter dem Radar geflogen. Ich kann mich immer nur an schlechte Erfahrungen von anderen Anglern im Bezug darauf erinnern. Ist etwas, das auf die Liste gehört.

Später aber, ich latze nächste Woche schon wieder 200€ für Angelsachen durch, der Spielraum ist eng.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jau, der rote Mais ist vielleicht in Verbindung mit Pellets nicht so verkehrt. Direkt auf den Haken geknackt kann das schon was bringen. Ich habe diese Produkte bisher aber noch nie verwendet. Zeit wird es.
> 
> Und danke, gleich wieder etwas für meine "To-Do-Liste". Das wird dann der geplante Berichte Nummer 594.


Bei uns habe ich noch niemanden damit gesehen.
Mit Erdbeer Aromen wurde ich bisher nicht soooo glücklich.
Im Sommer oder zumindest bei etwas wärmerem Wasser mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei uns habe ich noch niemanden damit gesehen.
> Mit Erdbeer Aromen wurde ich bisher nicht soooo glücklich.
> Im Sommer oder zumindest bei etwas wärmerem Wasser mal einen Versuch wert.


Ich hab letzten Sommer mal Erdbeeren in Vaters Gartenteich geworfen. Gräser, Orfe und Giebel haben sich förmlich drum geprügelt nach kurzer Beschau, insofern  kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.
Erdbeere und Pelletstopper am Haar.... hmmmmm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei uns habe ich noch niemanden damit gesehen.
> Mit Erdbeer Aromen wurde ich bisher nicht soooo glücklich.
> Im Sommer oder zumindest bei etwas wärmerem Wasser mal einen Versuch wert.



In Verbindung mit Pellets würde mich nur die Farbe interessieren, solo gefischt im Groundbait wird es interessant. Bei den Aromen setze ich aber sowieso nur sehr dezent auf solche Exoten. Ich bin da eher Classic. Vanille, Zimt, Curry, Koriander, Anis, Speku und Knobi. Fruchtiges erweckt bei mir kein Vertrauen. Lediglich Ananas läuft hier und dort.


----------



## Andal

Zum Thema "Erdbeeren am Haar" gibts auch was von Matt Hayes, wie er das in Italien ausprobiert und fängt. Ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## phirania

Werde mal berichten wie was gelaufen ist .
Muss die schönen Tage noch mal auskosten...
Mittwoch  bei  18 grad sollte was gehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Erdbeeren am Haar" gibts auch was von Matt Hayes, wie er das in Italien ausprobiert und fängt. Ist schon etwas älter.


Ich hatte schon beim schreiben das Gefühl nur bedingt originell zu sein.

Wuchsen Erbeerbüsche überm Gewässer?


----------



## Andal

Ich hab selber auch schon rote Gummibären probiert - und gefangen. Wie sollen Fische auch anders probieren, als mit dem Maul? Richtig montiert hängen sie.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ich bräuchte zwei Feederruten für‘s stillwasser (Taalsperre) will natürlich nicht viel ausgeben weil ich Einsteiger bin und nicht weis ob ich dieses Friedfisch gedöns öfter betreibe, obwohl es mich schon ganz schön anmacht   Gibt es da Marken mäßig Unterschiede im Preis Leistungs Verhältnis?


----------



## Andal

Gut und günstig findest du bei Korum und Daiwa aus der Aqua Lite Serie.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Gut und günstig findest du bei Korum und Daiwa aus der Aqua Lite Serie.



Daiwa hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, eine spezielle Rute hast du da aber nicht im Kopf. ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Browning wäre noch nennenswert IMHO, 60-80gr WG dürften reichen sofern du nicht weit rausochsen musst/willst


----------



## Andal

Ich würde es auch bei einer belassen und dafür mit der richtig konzentriert fischen. Mit zwei Ruten wird es eher "Grundangeln mit Fütterhilfe" und das ist bei weitem weniger erfolgreich, als mit nur einer Rute wirklich gezielt zu fischen. Damit halbieren sich auch deine Kosten, b.z.w. es öffnet dir den Weg zu etwas hochwertigerem.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Daiwa hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, eine spezielle Rute hast du da aber nicht im Kopf. ?



Aqua Lite ist speziell genug. Der Preis gefällt mir, bin ich da mit 120 oder mit 180 Gramm besser am Start ?


----------



## Andal

Fürs Stillwasser reicht bis 120 gr. vollkommen aus.


----------



## Xianeli

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Aqua Lite ist speziell genug. Der Preis gefällt mir, bin ich da mit 120 oder mit 180 Gramm besser am Start ?



Die 120er reicht dicke. Die besitze ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden mir. Für den Anfang reicht das


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Browning wäre noch nennenswert IMHO, 60-80gr WG dürften reichen sofern du nicht weit rausochsen musst/willst



So wenig   Wenn der goße Futterkorb gefüllt ist hat der doch schon ganz schön Gewicht oder was  ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Fürs Stillwasser reicht bis 120 gr. vollkommen aus.


Und man ist gleichzeitig für die meisten Flüsse gewappnet. Als allroundlösung perfekt (auch wenn ich der Ansicht bin dass man fürs Stillwasser auch mit weniger klar käme)
*ed*
Wenn 40gr reichen (und das tun sie im Stillwasser je nach angelentfernung meist) kommst du mit 80-90gr wunderbar aus


----------



## Zander Jonny

120 Gramm hört sich gut an.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und man ist gleichzeitig für die meisten Flüsse gewappnet. Als allroundlösung perfekt (auch wenn ich der Ansicht bin dass man fürs Stillwasser auch mit weniger klar käme)




Bin nur am Stillwasser, awer ä weng rustikaler iss immer gut


----------



## geomas

Dritter Angeltag in diesem Jahr, zum 3. Mal Schneider geblieben.

Immerhin hat ein sehr neugieriger Hecht (geschätzt 45cm) die Bremse der neuen Rolle kurz angetestet, bevor ein ungeschickter Griff zum noch ungüstiger platzierten Kescher ihm die Chance zum Self-Release gab und er sie nutzte.
Hat direkt beim Absinken des Köders (Pellet/Mais) gebissen.






Die Nash BP-4 hat sich gut gemacht, auch wenn das Laufgeräusch etwas nervt. Die Bremse ist prima.
Der Lauf akzeptabel: nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Gab etliche Bisse auf Mais und Mais-Pellet-Kombo, aber keiner hing am relativ robusten Besteck. 






Mit leichterem Besteck hätte die Situation anders ausgesehen, aber an der Angelstelle ist zu viel Gehölz im Wasser. 
Wenn ein Satzer beißt krieg ich den mit feinerem Gerät nicht von der Flucht ins Geäst abgehalten. 
Hab ich dort ein paar Mal erlebt.

In den komplett unzugänglichen Flachwasserzonen war Betrieb - tippe auf Hechte mit Fokus auf Fortpflanzung.
Ansonsten schön - Kraniche, Rotmilane hoch in der Luft und hektisch über den Teich sausende Kohlmeisen. 
War etwas frischer als letzte Woche Montag (die Jacke blieb an).


----------



## Andal

Denk dran, dass bei Futterkörben immer nur die Bebleiung als Gewicht genannt wird. Das Korbgewicht selber und die Beladung kommen noch dazu. D.h. du wirst etwa 60 gr. Körbe an der 120 gr. Rute gut fischen können. Das reicht im Stillwasser und an vielen Flüssen absolut aus.


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bin nur am Stillwasser, awer ä weng rustikaler iss immer gut


Schwerer ist nicht nötig. Du beraubst dich damit nur der Feinheit der Methode!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Denk dran, dass bei Futterkörben immer nur die Bebleiung als Gewicht genannt wird. Das Korbgewicht selber und die Beladung kommen noch dazu. D.h. du wirst etwa 60 gr. Körbe an der 120 gr. Rute gut fischen können. Das reicht im Stillwasser und an vielen Flüssen absolut aus.




Ich meine ja 120 Gramm. Die 80 vom Topfkoch kamen mir nur zu wenig vor .


----------



## Kochtopf

Es gibt auch plastikkörbe


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt auch plastikkörbe



Es gibt auch klugscheißer.


----------



## Andal

Ich schau beispielsweise gar nicht mehr auf die angegebenen Wurfgewichte, sondern nur noch auf die maximale Schnurempfehlung in englischen Angeboten. Den Zusammenhang denke und "berechne" ich mir dann selber.


----------



## Tobias85

Wie schon gesagt, mit der 120g-Rute kannst du auch problemlos mit 20/30g-Körben im Stillwasser angeln, mache ich auch so. Aber mit soeiner groben Rute macht das halt nicht allzuviel Spaß, wenns dann "nur" 20cm Rotaugen sind. Ich nutze fast nur Körbe um die 10mL Fassungsvermögen, vielleicht mal 20mL. Plus 35g Korb (30g Blei + 5g Gitter) kommst du da locker mit ner 60g-Rute hin. Mach 80 oder 90 draus und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas danke für deinem Bericht und die schönen Bilders (ich hab es nicht so mit langen Texten, nä) - deine Zeit kommt noch, Mais ist für mein Dafürhalten (welches natürlich nicht maßgeblich ist, Andal und ich könnten uns jetzt fetzen wie die Bürstenbinder wegen dem "richtigen" WG für Stillwasser, aber wozu? Allerdings ist die 120er Feeder meine Flussrute, recht haben glaube ich beide) eher ein Köder fürs spätere Jahr und Pellets haben es aktuell schwer, bei den Wassertemperaturen zu locken. Hast du angefüttert?


----------



## Andal

Ob es jetzt 80, oder 120 gr. sind ist eh ziemlich wurscht, weil beide "Gewichte" ihrem genannten Job gerecht werden. Für einen Einsteiger, rate ich aber generell zu den etwas stärkeren Kalibern. Zu Recht kommen wird er mit beiden Modellen.


----------



## Andal

Nur mal als Beispiel.

Die Korum 12 ft. 2.00 lbs. 2 pc. Barbelrod wird in englischen und teilweise auch deutschen Beschreibungen mit bis zu 180 gr. WG angegeben. Nach germanischer Wurfgewichtssichtweise dürfte man da noch nicht mal 60 gr. hinhängen.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf: danke. Ja, angefüttert hab ich lose mit Mais und Pellets per Katapult. 
Die Fischis (in erster Linie „Silverfish”) waren offensichtlich aktiv. Wenn die Erinnerung nicht trügt, hab ich dort nie einen Plötz oder ne Rotfeder von mehr als 20cm gefangen, alle kleiner. Die Lütten haben vermutlich am „Mais gerüttelt”.
Vielleicht muß ich doch mal mit etwas feinerem Zeug (= Swingtip, simples Paternoster aus 20er Sehne, 2-3 SSG und 12er/14er Haken) ran um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Ob es jetzt 80, oder 120 gr. sind ist eh ziemlich wurscht, weil beide "Gewichte" ihrem genannten Job gerecht werden. Für einen Einsteiger, rate ich aber generell zu den etwas stärkeren Kalibern. Zu Recht kommen wird er mit beiden Modellen.




Ich tendiere zu der Daiwa und die gibt es doch eh erst ab 120 Gramm, oder die unteren Gewichtsklassen sind in dem Shop ausverkauft. Will sie nebenher auch für Aal nutzen das wird schon passen vom Wg. Heute habe ich mir übrigens meine geflochtene Schnur an dem blöden schnurclip versaut, hat es zur Hälfte durch gerieben nach dem Futter ausbringen  35 Meter kann ich in die Tonne kloppen. Da Clip ich nichts mehr ein


----------



## Andal

Ich halte von der Schnur-Klipserei auch nichts.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel.
> 
> Die Korum 12 ft. 2.00 lbs. 2 pc. Barbelrod wird in englischen und teilweise auch deutschen Beschreibungen mit bis zu 180 gr. WG angegeben. Nach germanischer Wurfgewichtssichtweise dürfte man da noch nicht mal 60 gr. hinhängen.


Mich schockiert es schon dass die Briten mit der drennan specialist 3 unzen werfen- andererseits hat der WaM gesagt, dass sie dabei auch nicht wie die mutterschänder rausochsen, seitdem habe ich viel mehr vertrauen in das gute Stück


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Dritter Angeltag in diesem Jahr.(..) Immerhin hat ein sehr neugieriger Hecht (geschätzt 45cm) die Bremse der neuen Rolle kurz angetestet, bevor ein ungeschickter Griff zum noch ungüstiger platzierten Kescher ihm die Chance zum Self-Release gab und er sie nutzte.



Petri zum Fast-Hecht,
Du alter Raubfisch Haudegen, noch kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal mit nem unkonventionellen Köder (Mais) Meister Esox zu Leibe rücken, das nenn ich Chuzpe. Hat ja auch geklappt, schade das Du Deinen Zielfisch nicht zum Kescher führen konntest- Dann halt nächstes Mal..
Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die wunderbaren Bilder- und zur PB 4: klar könnte man Kritikpunkte finden, aber ich wusste garnicht das die Rolle so ein schööööööönes Bokehhhhh hat!
hg
Dein
Minimax


EDIT: Das Bokeh ist ernsthaft ziemlich gut. Wasn das für ne Linse?


----------



## Tobias85

Georg, von mir natürlich auch vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Schade, dass heute niemand in deinen Kescher wollte. Hattest du mit Mais pur angefüttert? Ich probiere morgen zum ersten mal ein fischiges Futter und hoffe, damit trotz der kalten Wassertemperaturen wenigstens einen Fisch zu fangen.

@Zander Jonny: Statt Clip ne Schlaufe aus dünner Monofiler oder aus Power Gum über die Rolle ziehen und die Schlaufe dann einclippen. Und bei 35m braucht man eigentlich noch keine Geflochtene, da reicht auch noch Mono.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mich schockiert es schon dass die Briten mit der drennan specialist 3 unzen werfen- andererseits hat der WaM gesagt, dass sie dabei auch nicht wie die mutterschänder rausochsen, seitdem habe ich viel mehr vertrauen in das gute Stück


Der Unterschied wird zwischen dem Wurf und der Ochserei gemacht. Dann klappt das auch mit vermeintlich viel zu hohen Gewichten an zu leichten Ruten. Reine Spinnfischer müssen sich da gewaltig umgewöhnen. Andererseits werden wir Ücklaner auch nie eine Spinnrute überlasten.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zum Fast-Hecht,
> Du alter Raubfisch Haudegen, noch kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal mit nem unkonventionellen Köder (Mais) angreifen, das nenn ich Chuzpe. Hat ja auch geklappt, schade das Du Deinen Zielfisch nicht zum Kescher führen konntest- Dann halt nächstes Mal..
> Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die wunderbaren Bilder- und zur PB 4: klar könnte man Kritikpunkte finden, aber ich wusste garnicht das die Rolle so ein schööööööönes Bokehhhhh hat!
> hg
> Dein
> Minimax



Danke! Ich wollte mich eigentlich für das Bokeh entschuldigen, fand es aufdringlich und hatte überlegt, die Rolle gegen das den blauen Himmel spiegelnde Wasser zu fotografieren. Einen komplett soften Hintergrund krieg ich mit der kleinen Kompaktkamera nicht hin.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Georg, von mir natürlich auch vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Schade, dass heute niemand in deinen Kescher wollte. Hattest du mit Mais pur angefüttert? Ich probiere morgen zum ersten mal ein fischiges Futter und hoffe, damit trotz der kalten Wassertemperaturen wenigstens einen Fisch zu fangen.
> 
> @Zander Jonny: Statt Clip ne Schlaufe aus dünner Monofiler oder aus Power Gum über die Rolle ziehen und die Schlaufe dann einclippen. Und bei 35m braucht man eigentlich noch keine Geflochtene, da reicht auch noch Mono.



Die geflochtene ist eh drauf.
Ich mag aber geflochtene lieber weil alles intensiver ist, Biss und Drill .


----------



## Tobias85

Dann aber hoffentlich zumindest mit Schlagschnur.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Ich wollte mich eigentlich für das *Bokeh* entschuldigen (...) Einen komplett soften Hintergrund krieg ich mit der *kleinen Kompaktkamera* nicht hin.



Entweder ist das ein so schamloses Understatement Deines fotographischen Könnens, das den Petersdom zu Rom einstürzen lassen würde, oder ich hab beim Verhältnis Sensorgröße-Brennweite-Tiefenschärfe was verpennt..


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Die geflochtene ist eh drauf.
> Ich mag aber geflochtene lieber weil alles intensiver ist, Biss und Drill .


Du wirst das schon machen und dein "Ding" finden!


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Mal (Dosen-) Mais pur, mal mit fischigen 8-10mm Pellets, mal Pellets pur. Also nicht mit Grundfutter, alles lose per Katschi.

@Minimax : Das Licht hat ganz gut gepaßt, die Hintergrundunschärfe geht definitiv um Klassen besser als mit der kleinen Fuji X10.
Hab ja ein wahres Arsenal an Bokeh-Monstern, die bleiben aber wegen ihres Gewichts zu Hause.

edit: Die Kamera ist ne ältere Fujifilm X10, Teleeinstellung 28,4mm „entsprechend” 100mm bei Vollformat, Blende f/2,8
Ne Vollformat-Nikon mit vergleichbaren Objektiv-Daten (zum Beispiel das alte billige leichte Series-E 100/2.8) würde den Hintergrund deutlich unschärfer abbilden. Schwere Linsen wie ein 85/1.4 oder 135/2 zeichnen natürlich noch mal wesentlich softer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Entweder ist das ein so schamloses Understatement Deines fotographischen Könnens, das den Petersdom zu Rom einstürzen lassen würde, oder ich hab beim Verhältnis Sensorgröße-Brennweite-Tiefenschärfe was verpennt..


Ich habe keine Ahnung wovon ihr redet aber die Rolle ist so hübsch - wie kann man ihr da böse sein? Wenn ich eines gelernt habe im Leben dann, dass wer hübsch ist ruhig Schwächen haben kann


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hab ja ein wahres Arsenal an Bokeh-Monstern, die bleiben aber wegen ihres Gewichts zu Hause.



..vermutlich liegt bei Dir im Keller die 0.7-Barry-Lyndon-Linse, die Stanley der nasa geklaut hat..


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht muß ich doch mal mit etwas feinerem Zeug (= Swingtip, simples Paternoster aus 20er Sehne, 2-3 SSG und 12er/14er Haken) ran um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.


Apropos- du hattest dir doch mal ne Askari Swingtip (Kogha "blöder Name" oder so ähnlich) angeschaut- weisst du noch wie sie heißt? Es könnten finanzielle Mittel für Tackle demnächst frei werden


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung wovon ihr redet aber die Rolle ist so hübsch - wie kann man ihr da böse sein? Wenn ich eines gelernt habe im Leben dann, dass wer hübsch ist ruhig Schwächen haben kann



Oh Mist, weil: ich bin häßlich UND hab Schwächen. Was jetzt??!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Oh Mist, weil: ich bin häßlich UND hab Schwächen. Was jetzt??!


Dafür bist du liebenswert, ein Ausbund an gutem Benehmen und Höflichkeit und machst schöne Fotos, das gleicht viel aus
*ed*
Allerdings nicht alles, bevor du leichtsinnig wirst


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Oh Mist, weil: ich bin häßlich UND hab Schwächen. Was jetzt??!


Du bist Mensch. Das adelt alles weg!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ..vermutlich liegt bei Dir im Keller die 0.7-Barry-Lyndon-Linse, die Stanley der nasa geklaut hat..



Ne, ganz so exotisch bin ich nicht bestückt. Gibt ja diverse Freaks, die alte „Industrie-Objektive” für Bokeh-Orgien an moderne Kameras adaptieren. Ich schick Dir später mal nen Link.
Hab aber eine Tonne an älteren manuell zu fokussierenden Optiken, eben auch viele lichtstarke 85er/90er/135er, dazu noch Mittelformat-Kram.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mal was völlig unwitziges:
https://www.hna.de/lokales/melsunge...ar-in-guxhagen-hoffnung-polizei-11780440.html
Das ist an meiner Strecke passiert, ich kenne den Spielplatz und habe im näheren Umfeld meinen Erweckungsdöbel gefangen. Als Vater einer kleinen Tochter wird einem da schon schlecht


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte, lieber Andal, lieber Sir Kochtopf.

Die Kogha Swingtip hab ich nie live gesehen. Ich hatte sie mal erwähnt im Zusammenhang mit „Schwingspitze ausprobieren”/„neu im Handel erhältliche Schwingspitzruten”.
Die bei Askari aufgeführten technischen Daten stimmen mit jenen klassischer Swingtip-Ruten überein. Das ist leider alles, was ich zur Kogha sagen kann.

edit: Es sind noch günstige Restbestände der "*Shakespeare Sigma Specialist*" im Handel. Die gab es in 10, 11 und 12ft. Wäre evtl. ne Alternative zur Kogha. Von Jenzi (?) gibt es auch eine „Multi”-Rute unter anderem mit Gewindeendring (2 Serien in verschiedenen Längen) und natürlich noch die teure Sportex.


----------



## Minimax

Zu den Schweren Feedern die grade diskutiert werden: Ich halte seit gestern ein Pärchen schwere dreiteilge Korums (120g/12") in Händen. -Ich dachte mir aus verschiedenen Gründen, das selbst ich mal ganz gerne etwas schwere Ari zur Hand hätte (Ein Fiasko wie in den winterflutenden Flüssen Sachsen-Anhalts wie letztes Jahr soll sich nie wiederholen). Gefallen mir gut, vor allem die kluge Spitzenauswahl von hart bis Zart. Die Ruten sind echte Knüppel, und sauber verarbeitet: Beim ersten gegen-die-decke-biegen hab ich mich um ein Haar ins Kinderzimmer der jungen Familie ein Stock über mir durchprahmt. Unboxing-mäßig bin ich sehr zufrieden- Und ich muss unbedingt @Fantastic Fishing kundige Beratung und Entscheidungshilfe loben, der mir den Schubs in die richtige Richtung gab


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Zu den Schweren Feedern die grade diskutiert werden: Ich halte seit gestern ein Pärchen schwere dreiteilge Korums (120g/12") in Händen. -Ich dachte mir aus verschiedenen Gründen, das selbst ich mal ganz gerne etwas schwere Ari zur Hand hätte (Ein Fiasko wie in den winterflutenden Flüssen Sachsen-Anhalts wie letztes Jahr soll sich nie wiederholen). Gefallen mir gut, vor allem die kluge Spitzenauswahl von hart bis Zart. Die Ruten sind echte Knüppel, und sauber verarbeitet: Beim ersten gegen-die-decke-biegen hab ich mich um ein Haar ins Kinderzimmer der jungen Familie ein Stock über mir durchprahmt. Unboxing-mäßig bin ich sehr zufrieden- Und ich muss unbedingt @Fantastic Fishing kundige Beratung und Entscheidungshilfe loben, der mir den Schubs in die richtige Richtung gab


Klingt nach "Barbelrod for floodwater conditions, or big rivers...!"


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Petri zum Korum-Doppelschlag! Hattest Du nicht letztes Jahr Fox-Barbenruten geordert, ähh, passen die nicht?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Klingt nach "Barbelrod for floodwater conditions, or big rivers...!"



Yes.. maybe old chap, maybe..Du hast mich durchschaut. Daher ja auch die Verwirrung über die Rollenfrage neulich, als aufgrund meiner spärlichen Infos mein Wunsch nach Freilauf so kontrovers beurteilt wurden.. Ich hab da ganz verschiedene Szenarien vor Auge, die mein kleiner Elfen/Einhorn Rutenwald nicht abdecken kann.
Manchmal brauchts halt ein größeres Kaliber..


----------



## Andal

Man möchte ja sortiert sein


----------



## Tobias85

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, Mister Minimax!  Jetzt kann der Mai ja kommen.

Lieber Kochtopf, ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie nahe einem sowas geht, wenn es im unmittelbaren eigenen Umfeld passiert. Viel Hoffnung bleibt da wohl nicht mehr und ich kann dir nur ernsthaft wünschen, dass der Kelch an dir vorrübergeht, sie zufällig in der Fulda zu finden.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Yes.. maybe old chap, maybe..Du hast mich durchschaut. Daher ja auch die Verwirrung über die Rollenfrage neulich, als aufgrund meiner spärlichen Infos mein Wunsch nach Freilauf so kontrovers beurteilt wurden.. Ich hab da ganz verschiedene Szenarien vor Auge, die mein kleiner Elfen/Einhorn Rutenwald nicht abdecken kann.
> Manchmal brauchts halt ein größeres Kaliber..



Für den Cup-Sieg ist es sicher auch sinnvoll, den ein oder anderen Karpfen an Land zu ziehen. Dafür eignen die sich sicherlich auch hervorragend, wenns nicht grade ein 40-Pfünder sein muss.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax : Petri zum Korum-Doppelschlag! Hattest Du nicht letztes Jahr Fox-Barbenruten geordert, ähh, passen die nicht?



Ich will ehrlich sein: Sie hängt nun einmal gefischt bei mir rum- ich bin kein zweiteiler Typ. Das ganze Prozedere, die ans Wasser zu kriegen ist mir zu viel: Daher ja auch meine bekloppten kleinen Bauprojekte. Vermutlich bin ich ein Telerutenfischer, der glaubt ein Engländer zu sein. (Sieht man ja auch im Photobereich häufig: Leute die sich eine Flex, Mittelformat, Rotringobjektive anschaffen, und denen eigentlich mit einer Suppenzoom am besten geholfen wäre..)
Andererseits: Hier wird soviel über Pellets gesprochen, da muss ich mitmachen: und könnte die Barbenrute am Teich mit nem leichten Bolt RIg mir dann nicht zeigen was in ihr steckt, Abseits von 3 lbs Monsternß


----------



## Andal

Die packen auch locker den 50 lbs. Karpfen. Da musst du dir gar keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> edit: Es sind noch günstige Restbestände der "*Shakespeare Sigma Specialist*" im Handel. Die gab es in 10, 11 und 12ft. Wäre evtl. ne Alternative zur Kogha. Von Jenzi (?) gibt es auch eine „Multi”-Rute unter anderem mit Gewindeendring (2 Serien in verschiedenen Längen) und natürlich noch die teure Sportex.


Meine 150gr Stromfeeder ist eine Shakespeare und bewegt sich ähnlich sexy wie ein Vierkantholz- und es sind keine Swingtips dabei (kriegt man eh kaum noch, gibt es nennenswerte Qualitätsunterschiede?), Jenzi ist nicht weniger ramschig als Kogha für mich und sportex ist so... preislich außerhalb meiner Range. Aber danke 

@Tobias85 auch wenn es der Familie herzlich wenig bringen wird so hoffe ich inständig dass sie vor der Aalsaison gefunden wird, das dürfte der größte anzunehmende Albtraum sein, das arme Ding zu finden


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Für den Cup-Sieg ist es sicher auch sinnvoll



harharhar, wartet nur ab,  ich roll das Feld von hinten auf!


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Bei mir ist es genau andersrum: bin ein ganz großer Freund von 2teiligen Ruten. Meine erste Schwingspitzrute, gekauft neu in 1990er Jahren, ist drei-geteilt und obwohl sie von der Aktion her wirklich prima ist, nervt mich der Auf- und Abbau total. (Tipp für @Kochtopf : "Balzer Magna Silver Ledger" - das wäre ne gute Swingtiprute, gab auch dem Vernehmen nach richtig gute Swingtip-Ruten von Cormoran und DAM, die Briten erwähne ich nicht extra).

@Kochtopf : Es ist ne Schande, wie sich die einst ruhmreiche Marke Shakespeare entwickelt hat (ich schreibs, weil Du Deine Stromfeeder erwähnt hast). Die Sigma Specialist hab ich nie benutzt, vermute, daß sie einfach ne mittelmäßige Grundrute mit Gewindeendring zu einem günstigen Preis ist.
edit: verdammt, war gerade auf der Shakespeare-www-Seite. Die schreiben dort teilweise ihren eigenen Markennamen falsch. Was war das früher mal für ne glorreiche Firma...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax : Bei mir ist es genau andersrum: bin ein ganz großer Freund von 2teiligen Ruten. Meine erste Schwingspitzrute, gekauft neu in 1990er Jahren, ist drei-geteilt und obwohl sie von der Aktion her wirklich prima ist, nervt mich der Auf- und Abbau total. (Tipp für @Kochtopf : "Balzer Magna Silver Ledger" - das wäre ne gute Swingtiprute, gab auch dem Vernehmen nach richtig gute Swingtip-Ruten von Cormoran und DAM, die Briten erwähne ich nicht extra).
> 
> @Kochtopf : Es ist ne Schande, wie sich die einst ruhmreiche Marke Shakespeare entwickelt hat (ich schreibs, weil Du Deine Stromfeeder erwähnt hast). Die Sigma Specialist hab ich nie benutzt, vermute, daß sie einfach ne mittelmäßige Grundrute mit Gewindeendring zu einem günstigen Preis ist.



Ich glaube, Aktionsmässig sind es nur Nuancen, die zwei- und dreiteiler trennen- bei modernen Grunduten, wohlgemerkt. Schade, das da der Markt bei der unter 1,5lbs klasse nicht reagiert für die Dreiteilerfreunde.
Abgesehen davon: Wie, findest Du, unabhängig von der Bisserkennung, sollte eine leichte Grundrute beschaffen sein? Baue mal auf dem Papier "Geomas Finest"


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Aktionsmässig sind es nur Nuancen, die zwei- und dreiteiler trennen- bei modernen Grunduten, wohlgemerkt. Schade, das da der Markt bei der unter 1,5lbs klasse nicht reagiert für die Dreiteilerfreunde.
> Abgesehen davon: Wie, findest Du, unabhängig von der Bisserkennung, sollte eine leichte Grundrute beschaffen sein? Baue mal auf dem Papier "Geomas Finest"



Die perfekte leichte Grundrute hätt ich gern. Und so wäre sie beschaffen:
Länge um die 10ft (ca. 2,90m ist ja ne klassische Länge der alten Swingtipruten, aber volle 3,048m wären auch prima).
Aktion nicht zu schnell, passend für 4-6lbs-Schnüre (und damit leicht oberhalb meiner alten ABU-Swingtipruten). Testkurve: häh? Irgendwas von nem halben Insel-Pfund bis knapp drüber. Wurfgewicht: einen 15-Gramm-Korb gefüllt soll sie sanft werfen können. 
Idealerweise wäre es eine Twin-Tip: ein Spitzenteil mit Gewindeendring, das andere mit Bibberspitze (fest oder zum Einstecken wie heute üblich).
Der Griff aus Kork, Länge kann ich gerade nicht schätzen, auf gar keinen Fall mit einem superkurzen Frontgriffstück (scheint Mode zu sein momentan).
Aus praktischen Gründen würde ich einen Screw-Down-Rollenhalter bevorzugen. Ach ja, das vordere Griffstück und von mir aus auch die letzten Butt-Inches können gerne aus dem Kork/Gummi-Gemisch sein es wie zum Beispiel an einigen Drennan-Ruten zu finden ist.
Durchgehender Korkgriff + Schieberollenhalter wären aus ästhetischen Gründen erste Wahl, sind guten Schraubrollenhaltern letztlich in der Funktionalität doch unterlegen.

Farbe der Rute British-Racing-Green oder irgendwas dunkelgraues. Matt wäre für grau okay. Unbedingt gute SIC-Ringe.


Hab ne ältere Fox Duo-Lite Specialist sowiesoundnochwas, 12ft, offiziell 0,5lb Testkurve, für Schnüre von 3-6lbs. Das ist echt ne prima Twin-Tip-Rute, für viele meiner Zwecke 2 Fuß zu lang und sie hat keinen Gewindeendring (paßt mir bei 12ft Länge auch nicht). Diese Rute ist ansonsten ziemlich dicht dran an der perfekten leichten Grundrute.


----------



## Racklinger

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Daiwa hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, eine spezielle Rute hast du da aber nicht im Kopf. ?


Daiwa Ninja x 120 die hab ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft. Die gibt's im Moment für um die 40€. Komme mit der wunderbar zurecht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Daiwa Ninja x 120 die hab ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft. Die gibt's im Moment für um die 40€. Komme mit der wunderbar zurecht.


Ich hab auch mal Spaghetti gegessen


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit Pellets würde mich nur die Farbe interessieren, solo gefischt im Groundbait wird es interessant. Bei den Aromen setze ich aber sowieso nur sehr dezent auf solche Exoten. Ich bin da eher Classic. Vanille, Zimt, Curry, Koriander, Anis, Speku und Knobi. Fruchtiges erweckt bei mir kein Vertrauen. Lediglich Ananas läuft hier und dort.


Bei Gewürzen hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit Koreander, Anis ,Fenchel und Liebstöckel gemacht je nach Jahreszeit .
Fruchtig säuerlich wie Ananas geht als Dipp sehr gut. 
Überhaupt scheint das gegenüber nur süß wesentlich besser zu zünden. 
Köder war dabei nebensächlich. 
Bei Pellets bleib ich dann  bei der Geschmacksrichtung die am Haken hängt. 
Ist dann nochmal intensiver vom Geruch. 
Fängt auf alle Fälle. 
Der bunte süße Mais ist dann visuell noch ein zusätzlicher Reiz. 
Werde ich mal Testen.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal Spaghetti gegessen


Mit Pesto oder Bolognese


----------



## Zander Jonny

Racklinger schrieb:


> Daiwa Ninja x 120 die hab ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft. Die gibt's im Moment für um die 40€. Komme mit der wunderbar zurecht.


 
Würde auch passen. 
Ich hatte an 3,60 m gedacht was für eine Länge hast du gewählt ?


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas mit "nicht zu schneller Aktion" meinst du halbparabolisch?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal Spaghetti gegessen




Al dente ?


----------



## Racklinger

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Würde auch passen.
> Ich hatte an 3,60 m gedacht was für eine Länge hast du gewählt ?


Jupp ich habe die in 3,60m. Ist zum Einsteigen eine gute Rute finde ich. Wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, hast du nicht zu viel Geld rausgehauen.


----------



## alexpp

@Zander Jonny
Ich bin kein großer Fan von Cormoran, aber die GF Feeder Pro sind das Geld wert. Besitze mehrere von denen für den Rhein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will ehrlich sein: Sie hängt nun einmal gefischt bei mir rum- ich bin kein zweiteiler Typ. Das ganze Prozedere, die ans Wasser zu kriegen ist mir zu viel: Daher ja auch meine bekloppten kleinen Bauprojekte. Vermutlich bin ich ein Telerutenfischer, der glaubt ein Engländer zu sein. (Sieht man ja auch im Photobereich häufig: Leute die sich eine Flex, Mittelformat, Rotringobjektive anschaffen, und denen eigentlich mit einer Suppenzoom am besten geholfen wäre..)
> Andererseits: Hier wird soviel über Pellets gesprochen, da muss ich mitmachen: und könnte die Barbenrute am Teich mit nem leichten Bolt RIg mir dann nicht zeigen was in ihr steckt, Abseits von 3 lbs Monsternß


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...ich bin auch eher ein Freund der Teleruten, hab zwar auch zweiteilige aber bei dreiteiligen setzt sich meine Faulheit durch und ich streike wie ein Baby welches nicht bekommt was es will   Versteh auch nicht so ganz, was das soll, dieses Elitäre Steckruten Gehabe, wenn man sich heute die hochmodernen sehr feinen Tremarella-Ruten anschaut, sollte doch auch auch ne lecker leichte Tele Grundrute machbar sein.....vermutlich wirds aber so sein, dass auch hier gilt: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht"


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Mit Pesto oder Bolognese


Dachte du antwortest auf Minimax Frage nach geomas finest (schlampig gelesen) und wollte was ähnlich absurdes beisteuern, sorry! ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> @Zander Jonny
> Ich bin kein großer Fan von Cormoran, aber die GF Feeder Pro sind das Geld wert. Besitze mehrere von denen für den Rhein.


Die ist wirklich gut, bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...ich bin auch eher ein Freund der Teleruten, hab zwar auch zweiteilige aber bei dreiteiligen setzt sich meine Faulheit durch und ich streike wie ein Baby welches nicht bekommt was es will   Versteh auch nicht so ganz, was das soll, dieses Elitäre Steckruten Gehabe, wenn man sich heute die hochmodernen sehr feinen Tremarella-Ruten anschaut, sollte doch auch auch ne lecker leichte Tele Grundrute machbar sein.....vermutlich wirds aber so sein, dass auch hier gilt: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht"


Ich finde Tele Ruten sind zu anfällig, bei meiner Bolo ist das "Innenfutter" ws dafür sorgt, dass die Segmente nicht rutschen können in Rekordzeit vergriesgnaddelt gewesen und musste von mir gekürzt werden weil sie sonst nen halben Meter längeres transportmaß gehabt hätte und ich ärgere mich jedesmal dass nicht alle Teile in Flucht sind und man nachfummeln muss und und und... insofern stehe ich auf Steckruten aber längeres Transportmaß als zweigeteilte 11 Fuß muss nicht sein


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die ist wirklich gut, bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner
> 
> Ich finde Tele Ruten sind zu anfällig, bei meiner Bolo ist das "Innenfutter" ws dafür sorgt, dass die Segmente nicht rutschen können in Rekordzeit vergriesgnaddelt gewesen und musste von mir gekürzt werden weil sie sonst nen halben Meter längeres transportmaß gehabt hätte und ich ärgere mich jedesmal dass nicht alle Teile in Flucht sind und man nachfummeln muss und und und... insofern stehe ich auf Steckruten aber längeres Transportmaß als zweigeteilte 11 Fuß muss nicht sein



Kann ich alles nachvollziehen  aber da müsste doch was machbar sein  mir fehlt da innovation...montierte Steckruten sind  zu transportieren.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dachte du antwortest auf Minimax Frage nach geomas finest (schlampig gelesen) und wollte was ähnlich absurdes beisteuern, sorry! ^^


Aaah alles klar, hocke da in der Früh mit dem ersten Kaffee des Tages und dachte mir nur "Hääääääää", aber ok


----------



## Racklinger

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kann ich alles nachvollziehen  aber da müsste doch was machbar sein  mir fehlt da innovation...montierte Steckruten sind  zu transportieren.


Dass stimmt, aber mit Wickelbrettchen für die Montagen und Rohrisolierungen und Einweckgummies funktioniert der Transport so einigermaßen  Vor allem nach dem Angeln artet es bei mir immer zu einer Harakiri-Aktion aus, alles wieder Transportfähig zu machen, vor allem wenn Wind geht. Da sind Teleskop-Ruten soooooo schön einfach zu handhaben


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Dass stimmt, aber mit Wickelbrettchen für die Montagen und Rohrisolierungen und Einweckgummies funktioniert der Transport so einigermaßen  Vor allem nach dem Angeln artet es bei mir immer zu einer Harakiri-Aktion aus, alles wieder Transportfähig zu machen, vor allem wenn Wind geht. Da sind Teleskop-Ruten soooooo schön einfach zu handhaben


Allein dafür überlege ich mir ab und an teleruten zum nachtangeln anzuschaffen aber dann fällt mein Blick auf Sarah Jane und neeeeeeee so wichtig ist dann doch nicht lieber montiere ich im Zweifel neu beim nächsten Mal (ohnehin notwendig wenn man eine Rute für alles einsetzt)


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Allein dafür überlege ich mir ab und an teleruten zum nachtangeln anzuschaffen aber dann fällt mein Blick auf Sarah Jane und neeeeeeee so wichtig ist dann doch nicht lieber montiere ich im Zweifel neu beim nächsten Mal (ohnehin notwendig wenn man eine Rute für alles einsetzt)


Zwei Teleskop-Ruten hab ich noch im Bestand, sind knappe 10 Jahre alt. Habe aber keinen Plan mehr, nach welchen Kriterien ich die damals gekauft habe (ich glaub weil Sie im Sonderangebot waren )
Die kürzere (3,30m) werd ich als Zweitrute mit selbsthackmontage hernehmen, einfach auch um neue Köder-Variationen auszuprobieren. 
Die lange (3,90m) wenn ich mal auf Raubfisch gehen sollte, was wahrscheinlich alle Jubeljahre mal vorkommen wird. 
Wenn mal eine Neuanschaffung anstehen sollte, wird's wieder ne Steckrute sein. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange meine Matchrute noch hält, die hat auch schon mind. 20-25 Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## Kochtopf

Sind dann eher schwerere Ruten?
Askari hat ja so ein Angebot von drei 60gr WG DAM Teleruten für unter 30 EUR - da überlege ich immer mal wieder ob das nicht was als Autorute (und gleichzeitig eine fürs Töpchen und ihre gleichalte Cousine irgendwann mal) wäre.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ich habe mir vor 5-6 Jahren bei Lidl eine Telerute geholt, macht was sie soll ich bin zufrieden damit. Ich benutze sie hauptsächlich zum Aal/Zander Ansitz ist schon sehr kopflastig und schwer, das stört mich aber nicht weil sie sowieso die meiste Zeit auf dem Rutenhalter liegt. Für den niedrigen Preis, unter 20 Euro mit Rute und Rolle kannst net meckern.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind dann eher schwerere Ruten?
> Askari hat ja so ein Angebot von drei 60gr WG DAM Teleruten für unter 30 EUR - da überlege ich immer mal wieder ob das nicht was als Autorute (und gleichzeitig eine fürs Töpchen und ihre gleichalte Cousine irgendwann mal) wäre.


Hmmmm definiere "schwer", ich würd jetzt mal sagen nein. Im Vergleich zu einer fingerdicken Matchrute aus Carbon sind sie dann schon schwer 
meine 3,30 m hat auch ein WG von 60 gr., ich würde sagen nicht zu schwer fürs Töchterchen... da ist auch eher die Länge ausschlaggebend. 
Hab grad gesehen, die bei Askari haben eine Länge von 3 Metern. Des dürfte gut handelbar sein für die Zwergal.


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Hmmmm definiere "schwer", ich würd jetzt mal sagen nein. Im Vergleich zu einer fingerdicken Matchrute aus Carbon sind sie dann schon schwer


Selbsthakmontage im Fluss oder Stillwasser? Wie viel Gramm benötigst du für einen Selbsthakeffekt an deinen Gewässern? Und was qualifiziert die andere Rute zur nichtfriedfischrute (Stichwort deadbait)?
Bei mir wären beides wohl 3lbs Karpfenruten Äquivalente bspw. 


> meine 3,30 m hat auch ein WG von 60 gr., ich würde sagen nicht zu schwer fürs Töchterchen... da ist auch eher die Länge ausschlaggebend.
> Hab grad gesehen, die bei Askari haben eine Länge von 3 Metern. Des dürfte gut handelbar sein für die Zwergal.


Das Töpfchen hat noch sicher ein zwei Jahre Zeit aber die Teleruten nehmen ja kaum Platz weg


----------



## Tikey0815

Hey mit meinem Teleruten Appel wollte ich keinen Thread-Frevel betreiben  natürlich find ich die schicken Drennan und Konsorten Steck-Ruten Megagenial und lecke mir die Finger danach .....aber Innovation wäre trotzdem toll....Mea Culpa


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hey mit meinem Teleruten Appel wollte ich keinen Thread-Frevel betreiben  natürlich find ich die schicken Drennan und Konsorten Steck-Ruten Megagenial und lecke mir die Finger danach .....aber Innovation wäre trotzdem toll....Mea Culpa


Ist doch alles gut  jede ükel is anders und man kann alles diskutieren (naja fast alles - aber Teleruten sind völlig ok  )
Kannst dir ja mal ne moderne telefeeder und float kaufen und uns berichten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Werde ich mal Testen.



Yau, knatter das mal durch. Ich hab erstmal nen Date mit Madenkörben an aller Art von Gewässern im Frühling. Wahlweise auch Brot an der ganzen Front.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yau, knatter das mal durch. Ich hab erstmal nen Date mit *Madenkörben* an aller Art von Gewässern im Frühling. Wahlweise auch Brot an der ganzen Front.


 das ist spannend weil ich offensichtlich zu blöd dafür bin. In unzähligen Versuchen nur sehr begrenzte erfolge


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> das ist spannend weil ich offensichtlich zu blöd dafür bin. In unzähligen Versuchen nur sehr begrenzte erfolge



You need to flavour the maggots atleast.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Problem ist eher, das ich gerne Pinkies füttern würde und eine Made am Haken serviere. Die meisten Madenkörbe haben aber Öffnungen, wo du deine Hand durchstecken kannst. Und selber Bauen, weil gleich irgendjemand damit um die Ecke kommt, WILL ich NICHT.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> You need to flavour the maggots atleast.


Ich habe bunte, gewürzte und was auch immer sonst für präparierte Maden am Haken bzw im Korb gehabt ich glaube nicht das mein Problem so einfach ist
*ed*
Löcher größer machen geht leichter als kleiner wobei man ja oft auch Klebeband zum löcher abkleben sieht (stühring glaube ich in einem angeltricks buch)


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Selbsthakmontage im Fluss oder Stillwasser? Wie viel Gramm benötigst du für einen Selbsthakeffekt an deinen Gewässern? Und was qualifiziert die andere Rute zur nichtfriedfischrute (Stichwort deadbait)?
> Bei mir wären beides wohl 3lbs Karpfenruten Äquivalente bspw.
> 
> Das Töpfchen hat noch sicher ein zwei Jahre Zeit aber die Teleruten nehmen ja kaum Platz weg


Die Selbsthakmontage wird erstmal fürs Stillwasser sein. Wird auch ein Erstversuch sein aber bei Weissfischen fängt der Selbsthakeffekt so bei 30-40 gr. an. Kommt auch auf dem Untergrund an denke ich. Bei meinem Schlammloch würde auch ein 20 g. reichen denke ich, so wie die immer einsinken. 
Die andere Rute qualifiziert sich erstmal durch die Länge 3,90m, höheres WG (bis 90g) und ansonsten … öhm... sie ist halt übrig  Im Ernst, ich weiss noch nicht mal ob ich mit der auf Grund oder mit Pose angeln werde. Es wird halt ein toter Köderfisch dranhängen. Da mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn es so weit ist. Steht bei mir ganz hinten in der To do Liste  
Ich lauf sonst wieder Gefahr, dass ich zuviele Sachen gleichzeitig anfange, dann verzettele ich mich und bin frustiert, nenene dieses Jahr mache ich es anders...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe bunte, gewürzte und was auch immer sonst für präparierte Maden am Haken bzw im Korb gehabt ich glaube nicht das mein Problem so einfach ist



Gewürze reichen glaube ich auch nicht. Sie wachsen sich zu schnell aus. Das muss etwas massiver sein. Ik verrat dir wat. Ik stoppe schaumstoff rein, den ich vorher in ein Aroma tränke. Jeden Wurf wohl dosiert. Das Hilft enorm. 

(hast du dich Fische gefunden, gehts ohne)(finden ist aber manchmal schwerer als immer zitiert)


----------



## Racklinger

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hey mit meinem Teleruten Appel wollte ich keinen Thread-Frevel betreiben  natürlich find ich die schicken Drennan und Konsorten Steck-Ruten Megagenial und lecke mir die Finger danach .....aber Innovation wäre trotzdem toll....Mea Culpa


Kein Stress, ist alles wie immer Geschmackssache. Vor 4 Jahren hab ich nichtmal im Traum daran gedacht, mir Steckruten zuzulegen. War mir viel zu anstrengend. Mit der Zeit entwickelt sich man halt weiter/ändert seinen Geschmack.


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Kein Stress, ist alles wie immer Geschmackssache. Vor 4 Jahren hab ich nichtmal im Traum daran gedacht, mir Steckruten zuzulegen. War mir viel zu anstrengend. Mit der Zeit entwickelt sich man halt weiter/ändert seinen Geschmack.


----------



## Sternensegler

Hallo! Ich grätsche hier einfach mal rein mit einer Frage.

Ich bin am Wochenende in der Heimat und würde mit meinem Vater gerne einen Tag angeln gehen an einem großen Baggersee vom Ufer aus. Da meine Mutter vor einiger Zeit verstorben ist und er nicht so richtig drüber hinwegkommt, freut er sich auf die Ablenkung. Er hat zwar einen Fischereischein, hat aber ehrlich gesagt eher wenig Ahnung vom Angeln, da er eigentlich nur mit mir loszieht. Ich angle eigentlich nur auf Raubfische, war aber schon lange nicht mehr am Wasser und außer für Barsche ist ja ohnehin gerade Schonzeit für die Räuber. 

Deshalb überlege ich momentan einfach zwei feinere Ruten auf Grund auszuwerfen (einfaches Laufblei mit kleinen Haken) und zwei mit Posen auszurüsten, da ich das Gewässer und die Bodenstruktur nicht kenne. Als Köder Naturköder wie Würmer und Maden und einfach ein wenig auf diverse Friedfische angeln, also Rotaugen, Schleien und Co. Der See bietet leider keine offensichtlichen Hotspots wie Schilf, Stege etc. Ich denke der Boden ist überwiegend sandig/kiesig so dass ich mir eigentlich wenig Hoffnungen mache in der Jahreszeit vom Ufer aus was zu fangen.

Ich habe im Hinterkopf, dass es einen Wassereinlauf/Seitenarm gibt an dem ich es wohl probieren würde. Ich lese aber überall, dass im Winter die Fische eher in den tieferen Wasserzonen unterwegs sind, daher wird das wohl ohnehin ein schwieriges Unterfangen nehme ich an? 

Kurz gesagt: Hat jemand Tipps für einen Friedfisch-Noob wie mich zur aktuellen Jahreszeit an einem Baggersee? Den Köder möglichst tief präsentieren? Viel oder wenig anfüttern? Fressen die Fische überhaupt schon oder ist es noch zu kalt? Wäre einfach dankbar für ein paar Hinweise oder Verbesserungvorschläge. Dankeschön!


----------



## Tricast

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hey mit meinem Teleruten Appel wollte ich keinen Thread-Frevel betreiben  natürlich find ich die schicken Drennan und Konsorten Steck-Ruten Megagenial und lecke mir die Finger danach .....aber Innovation wäre trotzdem toll....Mea Culpa



Genau, Innovation! Denke da an zwei Bereiche wo eine sinnvolle Lösung her muß. Einmal Teleruten als Hexagraph gegen das verdrehen und einmal Rollen wo sich nicht der Schnurfangbügel dreht sondern die Spule gegen Schnurdrall.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


>


oder so


----------



## Kochtopf

@Sternensegler ich war vor einigen Jahren in der gleichen Situation und finde es schön, dass du dich um deinen Vater kümmerst. 
Zum anglerischen: flache Stellen erwärmen sich schneller auch wenn das gros des Wasserkörpers natürlich arschkalt sein dürfte, also würde ich so eine Stelle Suchen. Wenn das Wetter bis dahin stabil bleibt dürfte das was gehen, wenn es sehr wechselhaft ist werden Fische wohl lieber tiefer stehen wo die Bedingungen stabil sind und ansonsten gilt es Kanten zu suchen. Der Einlauf ist auch eine gute Idee, füttern würde ich sparsam und mit dunklem Futter und erstmal mit kleinen Ködern anfangen. Weissbrot kann auch eine Waffe sein (obwohl es nun wirklich nicht dunkel ist), falls du für Futter kaufen wenig übrig hast gibt es auf 16er-haken.de seit kurzem ein gutes Futterrezept das selbst doofe hinbekommen sollten


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist doch alles gut  jede ükel is anders und man kann alles diskutieren (naja fast alles - aber Teleruten sind völlig ok  )
> Kannst dir ja mal ne moderne telefeeder und float kaufen und uns berichten.



 das mach ich auch ! Ich hab noch eine 360cm 80g Askari Hausmarke Telefeeder rumfliegen....mir fehlt nur noch die Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Nein, keine Vergleichs Steckrute, die hab ich, aber ich hab noch nie nix an die Feeder Rute bekommen  ....ne Forelle am Puff zählt ja nicht  
Aber bald will ich das ja Ernsthaft angehen, hab ja von meinem Wichtel (Öff Öff) wunderbares Futter und Körbchen bekommen, ich war soo gerührt von nem Kerl nen haufen Körbchen zu bekommen


----------



## Xianeli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> das mach ich auch ! Ich hab noch eine 360cm 80g Askari Hausmarke Telefeeder rumfliegen....mir fehlt nur noch die Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Nein, keine Vergleichs Steckrute, die hab ich, aber ich hab noch nie nix an die Feeder Rute bekommen  ....ne Forelle am Puff zählt ja nicht
> Aber bald will ich das ja Ernsthaft angehen, hab ja von meinem Wichtel (Öff Öff) wunderbares Futter und Körbchen bekommen, ich war soo gerührt von nem Kerl nen haufen Körbchen zu bekommen




Solange es kein Körbchen Häufchen war.... bei öff öff kann man seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr so sicher sein


----------



## Tobias85

Sternensegler schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Hat jemand Tipps für einen Friedfisch-Noob wie mich zur aktuellen Jahreszeit an einem Baggersee? Den Köder möglichst tief präsentieren? Viel oder wenig anfüttern? Fressen die Fische überhaupt schon oder ist es noch zu kalt? Wäre einfach dankbar für ein paar Hinweise oder Verbesserungvorschläge. Dankeschön!



Ob sie schon fressen, das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer natürlich unterschiedlich. Bei der vielen Sonne der letzten Tage wären flache Bereiche im Nord-Osten des Gewässers vermutlich deutlich wärmer, dort kommt im Tagesverlauf mehr Sonne hin. Außerdem würde ich gucken, ob du ein Thermometer mitnehmen kannst und mal den Einlauf messen im Vergleich zu anderen Stellen im See (und generell mal an verschiedenen Stellen die Temperaturen messen). Bei mir sind die Flachen Gräben/Bäche schon zwei Grad wärmer als der Rest, so ein "Warmwasser"einleiter kann da schon was ausmachen.


----------



## Tobias85

Leute, ich bin so frustriert. Nachher solls an den See gehen und Öfföffs Futter ausprobieren und eben teste ich die gestern gebundenen Vorfächer auf ihre Tragfähigkeit: Fast alle gerissen. Ein paar neue gebunden, und ach die reißen wieder, aber alle nur am Schlaufenknoten. Die Hakenknoten tragen locker mindestens 4kg (höher hab ch nicht getestet bei 5,7 kg angegebener Tragkraft), die Schlaufenknoten schaffen nichtmal 3kg. Keine Ahnung, ob ich zu blöd bin Schlaufenknoten zu binden und die letzten 15 Jahre einfach nur Glück hatte, oder ob es an der Schnur liegt oder an sonstwas. Aber am Haken hält sie ja problemlos. Grad verschwindet mein Vertrauen in die eigenen Montagen massiv.

Naja, dann gehts vor dem Angeln nochmal kurz in den Laden, doch noch fertige Vorfächer holen. Um mein Knotenproblem muss ich mich dann später kümmern.


----------



## rustaweli

Um mal wieder auf die Dickköpfe zu kommen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können im Bezug auf Grundmontage und als Köder Dosenmais sowie rote Boilies, ob nun Erdbeer oder stinkend?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Sternensegler schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich grätsche hier einfach mal rein mit einer Frage.
> 
> Ich bin am Wochenende in der Heimat und würde mit meinem Vater gerne einen Tag angeln gehen an einem großen Baggersee vom Ufer aus. Da meine Mutter vor einiger Zeit verstorben ist und er nicht so richtig drüber hinwegkommt, freut er sich auf die Ablenkung. Er hat zwar einen Fischereischein, hat aber ehrlich gesagt eher wenig Ahnung vom Angeln, da er eigentlich nur mit mir loszieht. Ich angle eigentlich nur auf Raubfische, war aber schon lange nicht mehr am Wasser und außer für Barsche ist ja ohnehin gerade Schonzeit für die Räuber.
> 
> Deshalb überlege ich momentan einfach zwei feinere Ruten auf Grund auszuwerfen (einfaches Laufblei mit kleinen Haken) und zwei mit Posen auszurüsten, da ich das Gewässer und die Bodenstruktur nicht kenne. Als Köder Naturköder wie Würmer und Maden und einfach ein wenig auf diverse Friedfische angeln, also Rotaugen, Schleien und Co. Der See bietet leider keine offensichtlichen Hotspots wie Schilf, Stege etc. Ich denke der Boden ist überwiegend sandig/kiesig so dass ich mir eigentlich wenig Hoffnungen mache in der Jahreszeit vom Ufer aus was zu fangen.
> 
> Ich habe im Hinterkopf, dass es einen Wassereinlauf/Seitenarm gibt an dem ich es wohl probieren würde. Ich lese aber überall, dass im Winter die Fische eher in den tieferen Wasserzonen unterwegs sind, daher wird das wohl ohnehin ein schwieriges Unterfangen nehme ich an?
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Hat jemand Tipps für einen Friedfisch-Noob wie mich zur aktuellen Jahreszeit an einem Baggersee? Den Köder möglichst tief präsentieren? Viel oder wenig anfüttern? Fressen die Fische überhaupt schon oder ist es noch zu kalt? Wäre einfach dankbar für ein paar Hinweise oder Verbesserungvorschläge. Dankeschön!



Bei diesem Wetter kannst du dich auf die Mitte zwischen Tief und Flach konzentrieren, dort schwimmt immer irgendetwas rum. Beim Anfüttern würde ich mich zurückhalten, pro Futterplatz 1,5 Liter samt einigen Ködern über 5h reicht vollkommen aus. Rotaugen sind sehr wahrscheinlich, Karpfen auch, Schleie ist eher kein Fisch, der jetzt schon beginnt zu Fressen (eher Lotterie).

Suche dir einfach die erste Uferkante, fällt diese Tief genug ab, ist schon alles in Butter. Alte tote Krautgürtel sind ebenfalls Gold wert, findest du sie, biete deinen Köder genau davor an. Dort stehen die Rotaugen zu 100%.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tikey0815 Puffforelle an leichter Feeder macht jedenfalls richtig Bock


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 Puffforelle an leichter Feeder macht jedenfalls richtig Bock


Ohjaa  vor allem wenns ne Lachsforelle war


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf die Dickköpfe zu kommen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können im Bezug auf Grundmontage und als Köder Dosenmais sowie rote Boilies, ob nun Erdbeer oder stinkend?


Ich glaube es geht eher um die Farbe als das Aroma (Kirschen, vogelbeeren... sollen alle fängig sein) aber gerade bei trübem Wasser könnten stinker Punkten. Ich glaube @geomas erwähnte mal ein Buch in dem Mais als guter Döbelwinterköder hervorgeht aber bisher war Mais bei mir im Winter eher ein Rohrkrepierer und ich schwöre auf Brot. Als Grundmontage hat sich ein Link leger rig (auf 16er-haken leicht abgewandelt als Pickerrig bezeichnet) bewährt


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 was für einen schlaufenknoten bindest du und wie lange liegt die Schnur schon?


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Ganz klassisch: Ring legen, Ende der Schlaufe zweimal durchfädeln, langsam mit viel Spucke festziehen. So wie eigentlich immer schon. Die Schnur müsste hier seit zwei Jahren liegen, da bin ich wieder in meine alten Verein eingetreten. Werd mir aber sicherheitshalber auf jeden Fall nachher ne neue Rolle vom Dealer mitbringen und damit mal testen. Mich irritiert dabei, dass sie am Hakenknoten perfekt hält und an der Schlaufe so extrem mies.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielleicht bindest du ihn einfach sauberer?! Anderen Schlaufenknoten probiert?


----------



## Racklinger

So genau teste ich meine Knoten nichtmal... Schlaufe binden, Finger rein und ein/zweimal kräftig angezogen. Wenns hält, kommts in die Rigbox.


----------



## TobBok

Moin Ükelaner. Ich hab mich ja länger nicht mehr gemeldet....
Leider zwickt bei mir momentan ein Backenzahn blöd rum, wenns so weiter geht  muss der raus....
Heute bin ich endlich mal ans Wasser gekommen, aber nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum Üben des Überkopfwurfs.
Nach zwei Würfen in die Böschung auf der anderen Seite des Altarms landete das Birnenblei, das ich vorne angebracht hatte, immer etwa genau an der gegenüberliegenden Gewässerkante. Dies hab ich dann auch auf verschiedene Entfernungen getestet.
Resultat: Ein wenig Arbeit brauch ich noch, aber es läuft definitiv flüssiger als zuvor


----------



## Tricast

Es bewahrheitet sich mal wieder der alte Spruch: Übung macht den Meister.  Den Rollenfuß zwischen Mittelfinger und Ringfinger fassen, dann kannst Du den Zeigefinger auf die Spulenkante legen und den Wurf dadurch leicht abbremsen. Auch empfehlenswert beim Angeln mit der Pose; das Vorfach streckt sich dann und es gibt weniger Vertüddelungen. Ich wünsche Dir bei Deinen Wurfübungen jedenfalls Erfolg.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas : Eine wundervolle Rute hast Du Da skizziert, und ich kann sie mir sehr gut vorstellen, weil auch ich schon von ihr geträumt habe, bis ins Detail (racing-green, herrlich- was hältst Du von Burgunderrot?) Es gibt übrigens eine 0,75er Rute der Firma Darent Valley, die deinen Vorstellungen zumindest technisch nahekommen könnte, bei Maggotdrowners und co wird sie auch sehr gelobt.

@Tikey0815 da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt -das einzige teleskopierbare, was mir ins Haus kommt, sind Kescherstöcke, und ggf. ne Reitgerte für die Innentasche. Aber natürlich will ich niemanden das Interesse und die Benutzung von Teleruten absprechen. Mein Angelkumpel ist beispielsweise ein Telefanatiker, und dazu ein feiner Kerl und gewiss kein schlechterer Angler als ich (gut, okay, das dürfte auch schwer sein)

@Tobias85 Ist das Schlaufenproblem erst jetzt aufgetreten, oder angelst du vielleicht schon unwissentlich länger mit der "schwachen Schlaufe"? Weil dann wärs ja gar kein Problem, sozusagen. Alternativ könntest Du auch mal zum Spass einzwei Vorfächer mit der Perfection Loop binden- vielleicht hält die mehr (soll sie angeblich), plus, die Schlaufe liegt sauber in einer Flucht mit der Schnur, was schön und sauber wirkt. Ich benutz die für meine Fliegenvorfächer.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... Und selber Bauen, *weil gleich irgendjemand damit um die Ecke kommt*, WILL ich NICHT.


 " Also passma uff, mien Jung, fürn Feederkörbchen, nimmste einfach zwei Treckerreifen, den Brustkorb von nem toten Waschbären, aber Gut abschaben, und 200 m HSV-XRS7 Baustahlschweisskabeldrahtlötmaterial. Und dann brauchste lediglich ne Din85er Drehhobelbank mit GrX-9445-Hubschweller und Exzenterpiniongurtriemen, und nen kleinen Hochofen. Kinderleicht sag ich dir, und du sparst mindestens 3 Cent pro Korb, Brummelbrummel, aber muss ja jeder selber wissen, wofür er sein Geld rausschmeisst! Und wehe, Du machst es anders, als ichs jetzt gesagt habe!"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> " Also passma uff, mien Jung, fürn Feederkörbchen, nimmste einfach zwei Treckerreifen, den Brustkorb von nem toten Waschbären, aber Gut abschaben, und 200 m HSV-XRS7 Baustahlschweisskabeldrahtlötmaterial. Und dann brauchste lediglich ne Din85er Drehhobelbank mit GrX-9445-Hubschweller und Exzenterpiniongurtriemen, und nen kleinen Hochofen. Kinderleicht sag ich dir, und du sparst mindestens 3 Cent pro Korb, Brummelbrummel, aber muss ja jeder selber wissen, wofür er sein Geld rausschmeisst! Und wehe, Du machst es anders, als ichs jetzt gesagt habe!"



Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf! Wir haben hier nämlich keine Waschbären und schon alleine deswegen ist mir das zu kompliziert. Vom Volumen her sind mir Brustkörbe vom Dachs einfach zu viel Futter für diese Jahreszeit!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Ganz klassisch: Ring legen, Ende der Schlaufe zweimal durchfädeln, langsam mit viel Spucke festziehen. So wie eigentlich immer schon. Die Schnur müsste hier seit zwei Jahren liegen, da bin ich wieder in meine alten Verein eingetreten. Werd mir aber sicherheitshalber auf jeden Fall nachher ne neue Rolle vom Dealer mitbringen und damit mal testen. Mich irritiert dabei, dass sie am Hakenknoten perfekt hält und an der Schlaufe so extrem mies.




Ich glaube das am schlaufen Knoten höhere schärkräfte wirken und es normal ist das der zuerst reist.
Das der Unterschied allerdings so groß ist, ist mir neu.


----------



## Kochtopf

http://www.tacklebox.co.uk/rods-en/...1ft-0.75lb-specialist-rod.html#/product/42527

@Minimax ohne Link und mit falsch geschriebenem Namen - du wolltest uns das Schätzchen vorenthalten!
Für.mich schöne klassische Ruten - weiss wer was Gewindeendring auf englisch heißt und ob sie es dranknuppern für einen?


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Genau, Innovation! Denke da an zwei Bereiche wo eine sinnvolle Lösung her muß. Einmal Teleruten als Hexagraph gegen das verdrehen und einmal Rollen wo sich nicht der Schnurfangbügel dreht sondern die Spule gegen Schnurdrall.


Dürfte zwar ziemlich auf die Waage schlagen, aber es wäre den Versuch wert!



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Leute, ich bin so frustriert. Nachher solls an den See gehen und Öfföffs Futter ausprobieren und eben teste ich die gestern gebundenen Vorfächer auf ihre Tragfähigkeit: Fast alle gerissen. Ein paar neue gebunden, und ach die reißen wieder, aber alle nur am Schlaufenknoten. Die Hakenknoten tragen locker mindestens 4kg (höher hab ch nicht getestet bei 5,7 kg angegebener Tragkraft), die Schlaufenknoten schaffen nichtmal 3kg. Keine Ahnung, ob ich zu blöd bin Schlaufenknoten zu binden und die letzten 15 Jahre einfach nur Glück hatte, oder ob es an der Schnur liegt oder an sonstwas. Aber am Haken hält sie ja problemlos. Grad verschwindet mein Vertrauen in die eigenen Montagen massiv.
> 
> Naja, dann gehts vor dem Angeln nochmal kurz in den Laden, doch noch fertige Vorfächer holen. Um mein Knotenproblem muss ich mich dann später kümmern.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Ganz klassisch: Ring legen, Ende der Schlaufe zweimal durchfädeln, langsam mit viel Spucke festziehen. So wie eigentlich immer schon. Die Schnur müsste hier seit zwei Jahren liegen, da bin ich wieder in meine alten Verein eingetreten. Werd mir aber sicherheitshalber auf jeden Fall nachher ne neue Rolle vom Dealer mitbringen und damit mal testen. Mich irritiert dabei, dass sie am Hakenknoten perfekt hält und an der Schlaufe so extrem mies.


Klingt nicht nach Fehlern. Wie lagerst du deine Schnur?


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Durchgehender Korkgriff + Schieberollenhalter wären aus ästhetischen Gründen erste Wahl, sind guten Schraubrollenhaltern letztlich in der Funktionalität doch unterlegen.
> 
> *Früher gab es von Fuji feststellbare Schieberollenhalter, die fand ich ideal.*
> 
> Farbe der Rute British-Racing-Green oder irgendwas dunkelgraues. Matt wäre für grau okay. Unbedingt gute SIC-Ringe.
> 
> *British-Racing-Green würde ich wohl auch mögen.
> Und wenn geht ein ungeschliffener Blank!*


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> du wolltest uns das Schätzchen vorenthalten!



Garnicht wahr! Ich hab die hier schon mindestens 28 mal im Zuge meines beharrlichen und penetranten Auf-leichte-Avonruten-derailen erwähnt, und werde auch nicht müde das in Zukunft zu tun.  Aber vielen Danke fürs verlinken: Die ganze Rutenserie dürfte nicht nur von den Specs sondern auch preislich für viele von uns interessant sein.

Spitzenring wechseln ist kein Problem- das liegt wirklich in den bastlerischen Möglichkeiten eines jeden. Mein Problem mit den gewindeendringen ist jedoch, das die nur in wirklich winzigen Ringdurchmessern angeboten werden, die dann nicht mit der restlichen Beringung harmonieren, sonst hätte ich den selbstgebauten  und auch anderen Ruten in meinem Besitz schon längst welche verpasst.


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85: Kaufe Dir für kleines Geld einen Sensas Easy Schlaufenbinder. Muß nicht von Sensas sein, mittlerweile bieten auch andere Firmen dieses Teil an.


----------



## Sternensegler

Das geht ja fix hier mit den Antworten. Vielen Dank!

Dann schaue ich mal ob ich in der Angelkiste meines Großvaters noch einen Futterkorb finde und versuche mich mal mit einer Route am Feedern. Habe ich noch nie gemacht, obwohl ich mir irgendwann mal aus Versehen eine Winkelpicker-Rute gekauft habe.  Die Schlaufenmontage sieht ja nicht so schwer aus. Dann vielleicht noch eine Rute auf Grund daneben und eine Posenmontage dazu etwas höher im Wasser. Auf die Idee eher im flachen zu schauen wäre ich gar nicht gekommen, aber ist ja logisch, dass dort, wenn es etwas wärmer ist, vielleicht schon mehr los ist.

So Fertigfutter hat der Vater irgendwann mal gekauft, da mische ich dann noch ein paar Maden rein und füttere eher vorsichtig an. Dann lote ich mal grob aus und schaue ob ich ein kleines Plateau finde. Wenn auf dem Plateau nichts geht, würde ich es hinter dem Plateau im tieferen Wasser an der Kante probieren.

Thermometer kann ich auch mitnehmen. 

Danke nochmal für die Tipps. Mal schauen ob sich was überlisten lässt. Ob nun Rotauge, Schleie oder ein kleiner Karpfen ist mir nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache mein Vater hat ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis. ;-P

LG.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Spitzenring wechseln ist kein Problem- das liegt wirklich in den bastlerischen Möglichkeiten eines jeden. Mein Problem mit den gewindeendringen ist jedoch, das die nur in wirklich winzigen Ringdurchmessern angeboten werden, die dann nicht mit der restlichen Beringung harmonieren, sonst hätte ich den selbstgebauten  und auch anderen Ruten in meinem Besitz schon längst welche verpasst.


Das mit den winzigen Ringdurchmessern ist ein Punkt aber wenn ich mir eine neue Rute kaufe will ich nicht mit Heißklebepistole und Teppichmesser anrücken sondern eine fertige Rute haben mit Gewährleistung und so.
Wäre interessant, was es kosten würde, solche Ringe herstellen zu lassen, oder gibt es vielleicht in England Anbieter die da Ükelfreundlicher sind?
Man findet im Netz diverse Gewindeendringe aber aber nur mit Angaben zum Tubendurchmesser im deutschsprachigen Raum. Es ist zum Haare raufen


----------



## phirania

Bisher auch Erfolglos am Wasser.
Die Enten sind am Poppen wie verrückt und schwimmen immmer durch die Schnur...
Wenn das so weiter geht gibt es heute Abend lecker  Entengraten.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das mit den winzigen Ringdurchmessern ist ein Punkt aber wenn ich mir eine neue Rute kaufe will ich nicht mit Heißklebepistole und Teppichmesser anrücken sondern eine fertige Rute haben mit Gewährleistung und so.
> Wäre interessant, was es kosten würde, solche Ringe herstellen zu lassen, oder gibt es vielleicht in England Anbieter die da Ükelfreundlicher sind?
> Man findet im Netz diverse Gewindeendringe aber aber nur mit Angaben zum Tubendurchmesser im deutschsprachigen Raum. Es ist zum Haare raufen


House of Brunner ist leider z.Zt. geschlossen. Aber der hätte genau was du suchst.


----------



## Hering 58

Fang mal eine Ente,ich komme zum Essen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Man habt ihr wieder Meter gemacht.......


Muss ich mir später durch lesen.

Ich war derweil angeln. 

Ich war zu einem kleinen Stichkanal, der Verbindung zum Flüsschen hat und von dem ich weiß, dass da gelegentlich ein Rudel halbstarke, vorlaute Plötzen abhängen.
Also hin und meine Aufwartung gemacht.








Und tatsächlich lungerten die Bengels da rum und schnappten sich meinen Mais. Einem nach dem anderen konnte ich mich vorstellen und den Chef der Gang
auch zu einem Foto für die Comp. überreden. 

Später kam dann Bewegeung in die Oberfläche und mir eine Idee.
*
Und tatsächlich konnte ich dann auch noch den edelsten aller Fische  - unser Wappentier - zur Teilnahme an der Comp. überreden.*

Mit einigen Rotfedern war das heute ein schöner Strauß Friedfische, der mir den Vormittag versüßt hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Viva la prof! Petri Heil! Und du hast zu viel Zeit


----------



## phirania




----------



## Andal

Wobei ich zu denen gehöre, die zwar ambitioniert waren, aber mit der Swingtip nie richtig warm wurden. Die fraglosen Vorteile bei der Bissanzeige kompensiere ich mit kräftig gefärbten Hauptschnüren (die die Fische nicht im geringsten stören) und Zitterspitzen, welche ja im strömenden Wasser der Schwinge eh überlegen sind. Am liebsten fische ich ganz normale Rutenspitzen. Mit denen kann man alles. Alles für mich nur eine Frage der Ablage und ggf. auch des kleinen Schnurbogens.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Tricast

Respekt Herr Professor, da kommt bei mir Neid auf. Aber gönnen tue ich Dir den schönen Tag am Wasser und auch den Fang.

@ Phirania: Noch schöner sieht es aus, wenn die Pose wackelt und dann untergeht. Aber Glückwunsch zum Tag am Wasser.


----------



## Zander Jonny

@Professor Tinca 


Pertri 
Das macht Mut für die nächsten Angeltrips.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und du hast zu viel Zeit



Danke und nein.

Ihr habt offensichtlich zu wenig!


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Professor zum Fang.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich möchte wenigsten die Möglichkeit haben. Unterm Strich führt man bei einer Twintip zu 99% nur ein Spitzenteil mit, da wäre es doch schön, mit so einem Ring den allroundcharakter einer Avon zu unterstreichen


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war derweil angeln...



Petri, Prof!
Den Rackern hast Du es gezeigt, ein bunter Korb fische für Dich, und ein sehr schön geschriebener Prosa-Gedicht-Bericht für uns, 
vielen Dank!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank, Freunde!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte wenigsten die Möglichkeit haben. Unterm Strich führt man bei einer Twintip zu 99% nur ein Spitzenteil mit, da wäre es doch schön, mit so einem Ring den allroundcharakter einer Avon zu unterstreichen


Rischtisch. Gekauft habe ich sie mir alle wegen den eingespleißten Zitterspitzen. So very british. Und fischen tu ich sie mittlerweile beinahe alle als ganz normale Ruten mit den ganz normalen Spitzen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Es gab/gibt(?) wirklich gute Teleruten, wenn man aber nur 20-30€ dafür ausgeben will, darf man im Anschluß auch nicht über mangelnde Qualität meckern.
Ist ein wenig wie bei den Rollen: Da werden teure Stöcke gekauft, unter einsatz von Blut und Tränen gar selbst gebaut, mit den schönsten Namen zwischen posh und gossip benannt, nur um sich dann irgendein No-Name Gelumpe aus einer chinesichen Hinterhofwerkstatt darunter zu schrauben.. .
Wie bei den Mädchen, die sich aus Gründen der Optik nen Alfa oder Peugeot kaufen..
Was will man da erwarten??


----------



## Minimax

Zitat von @Tricast : "Früher gab es von Fuji feststellbare Schieberollenhalter, die fand ich ideal."

Ganz früher wurden die auch in Metall verbaut, heute hat nur noch Daiwa bei den Aqualite Ruten solche Modelle:





Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum dieses praktische und geradezu geniale Konzept aufgegeben wurde- am schlimmsten: Man kann auch solche Halter zum selberbauen/nachrüsten nirgendwo auf dem Markt finden, und jedesmal ne Aqualite auseinandersägen ist ooch keene Lösung.
Absulut tolle Lösung, finde ich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein Alfa und ein Peugeot fahren und die (lediglich nicht fancy gelabelten) hinterhofrollen fangen Fische also verstehe ich das Problem nicht?


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Es gab/gibt(?) wirklich gute Teleruten, wenn man aber nur 20-30€ dafür ausgeben will, darf man im Anschluß auch nicht über mangelnde Qualität meckern.
> Ist ein wenig wie bei den Rollen: Da werden teure Stöcke gekauft, unter einsatz von Blut und Tränen gar selbst gebaut, mit den schönsten Namen zwischen posh und gossip benannt, nur um sich dann irgendein No-Name Gelumpe aus einer chinesichen Hinterhofwerkstatt darunter zu schrauben.. .
> Wie bei den Mädchen, die sich aus Gründen der Optik nen Alfa oder Peugeot kaufen..
> Was will man da erwarten??


Suum cuique!

Teleruten machen mich teilweise heute noch an. In den 70ern/80ern waren sie eh state of art. Und am Ende kauf ich mir dann doch keine, weil ich mit meinen alten Gerten gut versorgt bin.

Und unter dem Strich ist man als Friedfischangler mit einer stinknormalen 1.5 lbs Rute in 10 - 12 ft. rundherum versorgt. Mit der geht einfach alles!
Bei der muss man dann auch kein Vermögen für die Rolle ausgeben. Man kann, aber man muss nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Alfa und ein Peugeot fahren und die (lediglich nicht fancy gelabelten) hinterhofrollen fangen Fische also verstehe ich das Problem nicht?



Na ja - die fahren/fangen halt nicht lange , und ich bin viel zu arm für solche Experimente.
Da bin ich eher der Sparsame...
Ausserdem fährt ein Alfa ja garnicht schlecht, während ich mich über den schlechten Lauf einiger Rollen schon schwarz geärgert habe.
Petri


----------



## Andal

Für eine Bruce & Walker Hexagraph Avon 11" 1.50 lbs. könnte ich mich durchringen, alle meine Friedfischruten dranzugeben. 

http://www.bruceandwalker.co.uk/products/specialist-rods/hexagraph-avon/


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Für eine Bruce & Walker Hexagraph Avon 11" 1.50 lbs. könnte ich mich durchringen, alle meine Friedfischruten dranzugeben.
> 
> http://www.bruceandwalker.co.uk/products/specialist-rods/hexagraph-avon/


Den hatte Mini mal in die Runde geschmissen in der guten alten Zeit. Wunderschön!


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr schön - fischt sich aber eher suboptimal.. .


----------



## Andal

Und reicht wirklich für alles und überall. Du hast nur noch eine Rute und mit der wird angepackt. Ohne wenn und aber und ohne Gewissensbisse, auch die richtige dabei zu haben. One Man, one Rod!


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Es gab/gibt(?) wirklich gute Teleruten, wenn man aber nur 20-30€ dafür ausgeben will, darf man im Anschluß auch nicht über mangelnde Qualität meckern.
> Ist ein wenig wie bei den Rollen: Da werden teure Stöcke gekauft, unter einsatz von Blut und Tränen gar selbst gebaut, mit den schönsten Namen zwischen posh und gossip benannt, nur um sich dann irgendein No-Name Gelumpe aus einer chinesichen Hinterhofwerkstatt darunter zu schrauben.. .
> Wie bei den Mädchen, die sich aus Gründen der Optik nen Alfa oder Peugeot kaufen..
> Was will man da erwarten??


Ich denke mal als notrute und wenn man dem Nachwuchs ans Angeln ranbringen will, sind Ruten um die Preisklasse super, egal ob Tele oder Steck. Wobei Telerute da einfach praktischer und Platzsparender sind. 
Und man(n) kriegt nicht gleich einen Herzkasper wenn die Kinners vor lauter Tolpatschigkeit oder Unachtsamkeit die Rute fallen lassen. 
Geld für bessere Gerätschaften muss man später eh genug ausgeben für den Nachwuchs, spätestens wenn Sie im Verein sind und dann die Gerätschaften vergleichen: "Papa der Maxl da hat eine Browning, die will ich auch haben" Kann ich mir schon richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr schön - fischt sich aber eher suboptimal.. .


Das läge wohl ziemlich im Auge des Betrachters. Aber die Gefahr ist auch sehr gering, dass mir jemand kommt und sagt "Nimm hin und erfreue dich!".


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das läge wohl ziemlich im Auge des Betrachters. Aber die Gefahr ist auch sehr gering, dass mir jemand kommt und sagt "Nimm hin und erfreue dich!".


Ich würde mich für dich freuen! Klar dürfte die rute als moderner (nicht modernder) Wanderangler ein schweres Trum sein, aber da ist eben auch eine Rute fürs leben


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde mich für dich freuen! Klar dürfte die rute als moderner (nicht modernder) Wanderangler ein schweres Trum sein, aber da ist eben auch eine Rute fürs leben


Träume müssen Träume bleiben. Es muss immer was geben, wovon man genau weiss, dass man es wohl möchte, aber nie erlangt. Alles andere würde der Langeweile Tür und Tor aufreissen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du hast nur noch eine Rute und mit der wird angepackt.(...) One Man, one Rod!



Musik in meinen Ohren!


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> "Papa der Maxl da hat eine Browning, die will ich auch haben" Kann ich mir schon richtig vorstellen.


*ohrfeig* Wir sind eine Drennanfamilie!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Träume müssen Träume bleiben. Es muss immer was geben, wovon man genau weiss, dass man es wohl möchte, aber nie erlangt. Alles andere würde der Langeweile Tür und Tor aufreissen.


Dann könntest du sie ja mir geben  aber ich träume eher von Fischen denn von Rollen (also mit Getriebe) und Ruten, ich glaube ich bin vor Langeweile gefeit


----------



## Andal

Ich habe auch keine Sorge, dass einem von uns fad wird. Und wenn es nur ein paar Tüten Nubsies sind!


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *ohrfeig* Wir sind eine Drennanfamilie!


Mein örtlicher Tackledealer ist da eher auf Daiwa ausgerichtet  Wenn er später mal was spezielles haben will, kann er sich das ansparen. Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein paar Jährchen


----------



## Kochtopf

Was Sarah Jane tatsächlich zum perfekten Stöckchen fehlt wäre ein Mü mehr Rückgrat aber auch so hat sie fast alle anderen Ruten obsolet gemacht. Wenn es keine avons gäbe müsste wer sie erfinden


----------



## Tricast

Das war das Stichwort: Nubsies. Muß unbedingt welche besorgen und werde am Wochenende zuschlagen, falls ich zu Geld komme. 
Aber wo bekomme ich Petermännchen Nubsies her?


----------



## Minimax

Gentlemen,

das Futteral läßt noch lange auf sich warten, also stelle ich Euch die neue Rute nun vor, und nach Geos Rutenbeschreibung
und Andals "One man, one Rod" muss ich aus aktuellem Anlass sozusagen mein Schweigen brechen.

Ziel war es, eine leichte Allroundrute für kleine Fliessgewässer aufzubauen, mit der ich sowohl Grundangel-
als auch Posentaktiken anwenden kann. Sowohl das Menden der Schnur über einige Distanz sollte möglich
sein als auch Bisserkennung über Spitze. Die Rute sollte fähig sein, kleine Bombs oder leichte Körbchen bis
ca. 20g zu transportieren, und "den Fisch" sowie stattliche Brassen, und (als theoretischen Richtwert) verärgerte
Satzer zur Raison zu bringen, dennoch sollte meine reale Hauptbeute, kleinere Weissfische sich schon bemerkbar
machen können: Also insgesamt gesehen eine klassische leichte Avonrute, eine für alles.
Die gibt es in großer Zahl und allen Geschmacksrichtungen auf dem Markt, allerdings alle nur zweigeteilt, ich wollte
aber ein kürzeres Transportmass- daher überhaupt die ganze verflixte Bastelei. Ausserdem war mir eine altmodische
vollparabolisch-geschmeidige Aktion wichtig, sowie geringes Gewicht und ein schöner schlanker Blank, daher der
Projektname "Skinny Little Bitch" für die Mk. III (Die Vorstellung der Mk. II, die schon ein ähnliches Ziel hatte,
aber ganz anders wurde, flattert hier auch irgendwo im Thread herum).

So sieht sie also aus:
Der Blank ist ein Batson Rainshadow RX7 Switch #7, dazu ein einfacher Korkgriff mit Schieberingen, sowie 9+1 Ringen.
Über dem Griff beträgt der Blankdurchmesser schlanke 9mm, und insgesamt bringt die Rute bei 3,25m 138 g auf die Waage-
bei Ruten mag ich Heroin Chic.

Bis auf den Leitring sind alle Ringe Einstegringe, und zwar die günstigen Fuji Blvags. In Zukunft liesse sich hier noch Gewicht
sparen. Die Ringabstände sind ein wilder Mix aus Herstellervorgabe, Rutenberechnungsprogrammen, anderen Avons, und vor allem
eigenen Vorgaben und zahlreichen Zugtests und anschliessendem Versetzen der angetapten Ringe. Die Ringe habe ich, um der Rute
fürs Schnurmenden und Posenkontrolle beim Trotten etwas mehr "Biss" zu geben, auf der harten, springerabgewandten Seite montiert.








Alle Wicklungen sind völlig Schmucklos. Erstens entspricht das dem Stand meiner Wickelkünste (husthust), zweitens mag ichs
aber auch so. Und die schöne dunkelrote Farbe (fuji, A, garnet) sieht im Sonnenlicht wunderbar auf dem mattgrauen Blank aus. (Am liebsten
wäre mir als Blankfarbe jedoch Burgunder oder Jaguargrün gewesen- ebenfalls nächstes mal). Die Wicklungen sind annehmbar sauber
geworden- und so eine Wickelbank mit Spulenhalter ist fast unverzichtbar, kann man kaufen oder selberbauen.

Als Bindelack habe ich zum ersten Mal 2k Lack verwendet. Es ist aufwändig (ich musste extra so ein Drehdings anschaffen) und langwierig,
aber mit Geduld und Sorgfalt garnicht soo schwer zu verarbeiten. Da ich beide Eigenschaften nur in begrenztem Vorrat besitze,
sind die Lackierungen von, nun ja, schwankender Qualität- halten tun sie aber alle, und die Fehler sieht man nur von ganz nah...









Der Griff ist aus 10cm Korkstücken aufgebaut, Oben ein Trompetenstück, unten ein Fliegenfightingbutt von nicht so guter Qualität, einfache
Schieberinge, viel Schmirgelei, fertig. Auch hier war es nicht nur technisches Unvermögen, das mich vor einem Schraubrollenhalter zurückschrecken
liess, mit den Schieberingen kann ich immer noch die Balance verändern. Das Endstück ist nicht verklebt, sondern aufgesteckt, so kann ich beispielsweise
die Ringe austauschen (Winter Plastik, Sommer Metall), und vor allem: kleine Balancegewichte (Dropshotbleie mit Tesawicklung) je nach Rolle und
Angelart hinzufügen. Ich finde, eine kleine schlichte Statio oder eine kleine Pin stehen ihr gut und sind auch Balancemäßig genau das richtige. Ich denke, die Rute fühlt sich mit Schnüren zwischen 0,14 und 0,18 am wohlsten.








Und natürlich konnte ich auf etwas Blingbling nicht verzichten. Vor dem Griff gibts einen kleinen neckischen Windingcheck, eine einfache Hakenöse
(gehört für mich einfach dazu) und eine Begrenzungswicklung für das Schriftfeld. Das zeige ich nicht, da steht in weiss einfach mein Name sowie
"Mk. III" Das Mk. III widerholt sich auf der Abschlusskappe,dank eines kundigen Graveurs aus dem hiesigen Händlerviertel. Ist natürlich bereits verkratzt.








Alles in allem ist da handwerklich noch sehr viel Luft nach oben, aber alle Fehlerchen und Abstriche können meine Zufriedenheit kaum schmälern- und
schliesslich bin ich ein eiserner Verfechter des heiligen Prinzips "Ich lass das jetzt so!" Und anders als bei der Mk II "Passable Aalrute" liegen
bei der Mk III meine Vorstellungen und das Ergebnis sehr eng beienander, denn sie ist eine herrliche leichte Spassrute geworden:

Nachdem ich jetzt mit ihr am Wasser war, bin ich hinsichtlich der Funktion absolut zufrieden. Die Skinny Little Bitch ist nicht im geringsten bitchy, sondern macht genau das, was sie soll:
auch leichte Stickmontagen lassen sich mit ihr gut ausbringen und auch auf einige Distanz gut kontrollieren. Grundmontagen bis 20g fliegen weit
(Das ist ein Problem mit der Mk.II- da sitzt der Bockring zu nah am Griff) und präzise, und die Spitze läßt auch Nanoplötzbisse erkennen, man muss natürlich
fix sein, ist schliesslich keine quiver. Eine bessere Rotfeder oder Plötze macht schon Spass, und eine an der Rückenflosse quergehakte Mittdreissiger Brasse (sorry, ich weiss echt nicht wie das passieren konnte) verursachte einen schönen Halbkreis, und liess schon ein echtes Drillgefühl aufkommen: Es ist ein Fliegenblank, und
"Rute hoch und rauskranen" funktioniert nicht. Aber natürlich Klasse 7, das heisst, richtig gehandhabt sind da auch auch Reserven für ernsthafte Fische
vorhanden (Bitte, bitte, liebe Flussgötter, seid mir doch wieder hold..)

Ja, das ist sie also meine neue Selbstgebastelte, und nun muss sie sich am Wasser und hoffentlich mit guten Fischen beweisen. Ich hab viel gelernt, und
natürlich wird die Liste für die Features und Eigenschaften für die Mk. IV ("Minimax´ Folly"? "A Bridge too far"? "Spruce Goose"?) immer länger und länger,
herzlich,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Racklinger

Bin schwer beeindruckt @Minimax hoffe du hast noch viel Spass mit der MK III. Steckt bestimmt viel Herzblut drin


----------



## Andal

Bezüglich der Reserven musst du dir wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Die packt das! Sie ist ja vom grundsätzlichen her die "lange Schwester" meiner 10 ft., die allerdings und ganz bewußt nur 2-teilig ist. Du wirst sehen, dass du fürderhin schwer zu einer anderen Rute greifen wirst!


----------



## Kochtopf

Zu erst Schelte: Mimimi wegen "unvollkommenheiten" und dann so ne Rute auf den Tisch knallen ist fast schon strafbares Understatement, fast scheint es als wärst du die skinny little bitch.

Ansonsten: schönes Teil, das Burgunderrot gibt ihr was sehr elegantes, die kleinteilung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber unterm Strich doch genau das was man will: eine Rute für alles und überall. Das Minimaxsche Bling bling steht der Dame ganz ausgezeichnet.

Ich bin ernsthaft begeistert und beneide dich für deine Fingerfertigkeit, meine Wicklungen würden wohl aussehen wie mit der Flex bespult


----------



## rhinefisher

Was für ein endgeiles Teil!
Wäre ich doch bloß begabter und nicht so träge.. .
Wirklich wunderschön - kann dir garnicht sagen, wie gerne ich dieses Sahnestück in meinen Bestand integrieren würde...


----------



## Andal

Ich freue mich schon sehr aufs ÜkT, wenn jeder sein Schätzchen vorstellen wird. Das wird enorm pornös!


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon sehr aufs ÜkT, wenn jeder sein Schätzchen vorstellen wird. Das wird enorm pornös!




Macht ihr mal, ich gucke zu ^^ bei mir ist leider alles Stangenware 

Respekt @Minimax wenn du das nächste mal "jammerst" oder was schlecht redest was du machst bekommst du hier von jedem eine geknallt  wissen ja jetzt das es eh gelogen ist ^^


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Musik in meinen Ohren!



Und jetzt in deinen Händen..


----------



## Kochtopf

Das selbe hier @Xianeli!
Bei @Minimax bin ich mir auch sicher dass die hier gemeldeten Fische mindestens 20cm größer sind aber er uns nicht beschämen möchte. Ein echter Gentleman eben, unser Mini


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> Macht ihr mal, ich gucke zu ^^ bei mir ist leider alles Stangenware


Stell dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel. Ich will sehen, wer was womit macht! Icke will mir bilden!!!


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank, Jungs für Euren Zuspruch (und natürlich auch die Drohungen), ich freu mich auf wunderbare Stunden am Wasser mit dem Rütchen! Spätestens am Wochenende geht's ans Flüßchen, und zwar mit Angstköder Brotflocke und Liquibread.
Ich kann nur empfehlen, auch mal sowas zu basteln, es gibt ja sogar rundum sorgenfrei Bausätze, und es ist nun wirklich keine Hexerei. Und dann hat man ein schönes, eigenes Stück an dem man sich erfreuen kann!





Kochtopf schrieb:


> fast scheint es als wärst du die skinny little bitch.


 Tja, ich kanns nicht leugnen. Angelkumpel sagt es, die Kollegen sagen es, sogar die Missus ist der Meinung- und wer hier mitliest weiss es ohnehin...


----------



## Tricast

Mr Minimax ich bin stolz auf Dich, eine wunderschöne Rute ist das geworden. Und was noch viel besser ist, sie entspricht genau Deinen Vorstellungen vom Verhalten her. 
Auch ich bin ein Freund der schlichten Ruten, kein Schickimicki.


----------



## Kochtopf

Für den Erkenntnisgewinn muss man dich schon in voller Pracht erlebt haben ^^

*ed*
Was für mich gegen rundum sorglos Bausätze spricht - das ist wie eine Rute von der Stange aber ohne handwerkliches Geschick gebaut... und ansonsten, wenn ich mir angucke was für ein Aufwand die sch... Ringe sind frage ich mich wie man das mit Familienleben unter einen Hut bringen kann. Wie viele Arbeitsstunden hast du in das gute Stück investiert?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für den Erkenntnisgewinn muss man dich schon in voller Pracht erlebt haben ^^



Talk to the Hand!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie viele Arbeitsstunden hast du in das gute Stück investiert?



Das Drumherum verschlingt viel Zeit, das Planen Teile beschaffen und Ringe versetzen und Testwickeln an alten Blanks, dann die Trocknungsphasen.. ist schon langwierig. Viel Hin und her. Die eigentliche Bauzeit ist garnicht so lang, ich wette erfahrene Rutenbauer bauen son Rütchen in ner Stunde oder 2, ich brauch für alles schon lange. Aber man muss es ja auch nicht in einem Rutsch machen.
Viel schlimmer ist, das die meisten Arbeitsschritte nicht reversibel sind, daher ists (für mich) sehr aufregend: Weisst Du noch bei den Flugzeugmodellen, das Einkleben der Glaskanzel und dieses verdammte fitzelige Fahrgestell? Das ist die ganze Zeit über so!


----------



## Tobias85

Mal schauen, wie es läuft...zu den Vorfächern meld ich mich später nochmal


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Stell dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel. Ich will sehen, wer was womit macht! Icke will mir bilden!!!



An geballter Inkompetenz wirst du dich schwer bilden können


----------



## Tikey0815

@Minimax Maximal gelungen kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Andal

Und die Frau Minimax steht lächelnd da und denkt sich: "Ein Nichtangler würde vielleicht fremdgehen und das Geld versaufen!"


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> An geballter Inkompetenz wirst du dich schwer bilden können


Wir gehen vorher eh hoffentlich noch Barbenfischen, oder so!?


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Wir gehen vorher eh hoffentlich noch Barbenfischen, oder so!?



Aso ja ^^ das sowieso


----------



## Zander Jonny

@Minimax 

Geiles Rütchen hast du da gebastelt 
Ich habe die Befürchtung das der eine oder andere hier im Thread diese Bild als W... Vorlage missbrauchen wird. Eins steht jedenfalls fest, wenn du jetzt noch ein süffiges Bier brauen könntest wärst du perfekt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> ....also stelle ich Euch die neue Rute nun vor...............




Toll Minimaxi !!

Die ist doch sehr ansehnlich geworden.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem neuen Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## Xianeli

18 Grad, strahlender Sonnenschein und fast Windstill.... morgen nochmals so gemeldet und was ist mit mir ? Ich liege flach im Bett und schaffe es gerade noch zur Toilette  immer was anderes bei mir ^^ ab Donnerstag ist natürlich wieder mieses Wetter gemeldet


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und die Frau Minimax steht lächelnd da und denkt sich: "Ein Nichtangler würdde vielleicht fremdgehen und das Geld versaufen!"


hahaha, ja ähm.. genau, das denkt  sie wohl.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die perfekte leichte Grundrute hätt ich gern. Und so wäre sie beschaffen:
> Länge um die 10ft (ca. 2,90m ist ja ne klassische Länge der alten Swingtipruten, aber volle 3,048m wären auch prima).
> Aktion nicht zu schnell, passend für 4-6lbs-Schnüre (und damit leicht oberhalb meiner alten ABU-Swingtipruten). Testkurve: häh? Irgendwas von nem halben Insel-Pfund bis knapp drüber. Wurfgewicht: einen 15-Gramm-Korb gefüllt soll sie sanft werfen können.
> Idealerweise wäre es eine Twin-Tip: ein Spitzenteil mit Gewindeendring, das andere mit Bibberspitze (fest oder zum Einstecken wie heute üblich).
> Der Griff aus Kork, Länge kann ich gerade nicht schätzen, auf gar keinen Fall mit einem superkurzen Frontgriffstück (scheint Mode zu sein momentan).


Haste schon beschrieben und eingegrenzt  , wäre ja eine leichte Version mit ca. 1/2oz = 14g. Sowas habe ich schon gebaut in 2.9m aus einem FlyBlank, was auch genau in die schöne Richtung Superdrillerlebnis und Spaß geführt hat.

Eine stärkere mit 1oz brauche ich auf jeden Fall auch, und 10ft sind eben bestens 
Ich spielte die letzten Tage Gedanken durch, für die Spitze (steckbare Varianten) was selber zu bauen, von daher wäre ein Blank 3tlg 10ft sogar die bessere Ausgangsbasis.

Halt ich hier nochmal fest.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, ja ähm.. genau, das denkt  sie wohl.


"Mr. Minimax sollte mehr unter Leute gehen und ich will ausgehen."
- Missus

Eher?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein paar neue gebunden, und ach die reißen wieder, aber alle nur am Schlaufenknoten. Die Hakenknoten tragen locker mindestens 4kg (höher hab ch nicht getestet bei 5,7 kg angegebener Tragkraft), die Schlaufenknoten schaffen nichtmal 3kg.
> 
> Um mein Knotenproblem muss ich mich dann später kümmern.


Ich finde es sehr gut, dass du so tust! 
Der Schlaufenknoten ist nicht unkritisch, man kann ihn auf verschiedene Arten binden und das Zuziehen kann eben bis merklich schädigen.
Und Schnurfabrikat spielt auch noch mit, wenn man 55% im Reißtest erreicht, ist das bei manchen Schnurfabrikaten (gereckten) gar nicht so schlecht.

Entscheidend ist die Tragkraft am Schlaufenknoten, ein Hersteller gab das sogar mal genauso an und hatte mich damit angefixt!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> House of Brunner ist leider z.Zt. geschlossen. Aber der hätte genau was du suchst.


Ich glaube nicht dass der wieder kommt. Seit wann haben die zu? Zwei Jahre? Drei?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ach Brunner hat geschlossen?

Wusste ich gar nicht.

Die hatten interessante Angebote bzgl. Rutenbau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Spitzenring wechseln ist kein Problem- das liegt wirklich in den bastlerischen Möglichkeiten eines jeden. Mein Problem mit den gewindeendringen ist jedoch, das die nur in wirklich winzigen Ringdurchmessern angeboten werden, die dann nicht mit der restlichen Beringung harmonieren, sonst hätte ich den selbstgebauten  und auch anderen Ruten in meinem Besitz schon längst welche verpasst.


Das Problem ist an sich voll katastrophal mit dem vorhandenen Material, das sehe ich genauso.
Schreit nach Abhilfe. Ich werde Wechselspitze(n) mit fester Insertkohlefaser probieren, ala invertierte Version von Theo's Solitip. 
Von vorne eingesteckt mag ich nicht, weder bei Feederspitzen noch bei Hauptteile-Steckverbindungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> So sieht sie also aus:
> Der Blank ist ein Batson Rainshadow RX7 Switch #7, dazu ein einfacher Korkgriff mit Schieberingen, sowie 9+1 Ringen.
> Über dem Griff beträgt der Blankdurchmesser schlanke 9mm, und insgesamt bringt die Rute bei 3,25m 138 g auf die Waage-
> bei Ruten mag ich Heroin Chic.
> 
> Bis auf den Leitring sind alle Ringe Einstegringe, und zwar die günstigen Fuji Blvags. In Zukunft liesse sich hier noch Gewicht
> sparen.
> 
> (Am liebsten wäre mir als Blankfarbe jedoch Burgunder oder Jaguargrün gewesen- ebenfalls nächstes mal)


Fein gemacht , optisch mag ich das mit einfach dezent rot zu den unabdingbaren "Naturfarben" Kohlefaser und Kork sehr gerne!
Die farbigen Blanks bringen aber einen Nachteil mit.

Vorne ein paar Blags würden den Übergang schöner machen und das Gewicht um einige 0,1g reduzieren.

Allzeit Mast und Schotenbruch!


----------



## geomas

'n Abend die Herren!

@Minimax : Die sieht gut aus, richtig gut aus. Respekt, lieber Minimax, ich bin schwer beeindruckt von der SLB! Und die 304 ist auch ne Augenweide.

@Professor Tinca : Petri heil! Mann, Du läßt ja die Rekorde purzeln.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Minimax sehr schöne Rute finde ich richtig geil das Teil


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil! Mann, Du läßt ja die Rekorde purzeln.



Danke Georg!
Ist bis jetzt ganz einfach solange keiner weiter mitmacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon sehr aufs ÜkT, wenn jeder sein Schätzchen vorstellen wird. Das wird enorm pornös!


Auf dass man nicht nur zum Rutenvergleichen kommt!  

Ich bin aber auch sehr gespannt und alleine so ein Technoevent ist für mich verlockend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr schön - fischt sich aber eher suboptimal.. .


Sehe ich prinzipiell genauso, ich habe einiges wunderfeine und echt smarte aus Kohlefaser angesammelt.
Verzichte somit leichthin auf Haselnuss, Bambus- oder Tonkinrohr, zerhacktem Bambus und Glasfaser ! 
Nostalgie und Romantik hat bei mir nicht mehr Platz im Rutenregal. 

Andal muss eben einfach auch noch auf die richtige Länge u. Stärke (11" 1.50 lbs) aufrüsten!


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke Georg!
> Ist bis jetzt ganz einfach solange keiner weiter mitmacht.



Hast wieder zugeschlagen ?
Dann Petri heil

Ich komme hier mit Lesen kaum nach wenn ich auf der Arbeit nicht dazu komme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich komme hier mit Lesen *kaum nach* wenn ich auf der Arbeit nicht dazu komme.


Volltreffer und symptomatisch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Amazon zeug fürs Haus bestellt, leider war in meinem Warenkorb noch Dick Walkers, gebenedeit sei sein Werk, "Coarse Angling" vorhanden. Muss ich jetzt wohl mit Leben, so ein Mist



Fast vergessen aber heute gekommen. So sind Geschenke an einen selber Überraschungen


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hast wieder zugeschlagen ?
> Dann Petri heil




Ein wenig.

Kannst du hier lesen:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-690#post-4900468

Leider war der Beitrag ganz schnell wieder aus dem Sichtfeld verschwunden weil ja außer mir anscheinend alle lieber hier schreiben anstatt angeln zu gehen.  

Bilder in der ÜK IG.


----------



## Tobias85

So, als allererstes: Petri @Professor Tinca , zu ziehst uns hier noch alle ab! 

und @Minimax: Schön ist sie geworden, die kleine Bitch!  Und es freut mich, dass sie ganz nach deinen Vorstellungen geraten ist. Mir gefällt sie jedenfalls auch sehr gut und ich hoffe, sie im Mai dann auch mal näher betrachten zu können.

Und natürlich Gute Besserung an @Xianeli!


Bei mir liefs nicht so gut, bin aber wohl selbst schuld. War am neuen See vom Verein, noch nie da geangelt (außer im Herbst mal nen linker reingehalten), keine Gewässerkenntnis und die ersten Fangstatistiken kommen auch erst Ende März, also keine Ahnung, wie die Bestände dadrin aussehen. Trotzdem erkennt man in der Nord-Ost Ecke eine ausgedehnte Flachwasserzone mit vielen Krautresten, auf die seit Tagen auch der Wind steht, 6-7m vorm Ufer hab ich tatsächlich sogar 8 oder 9 Grad gemessen, allerdings knietief. Da musste ich einfach meine Rute reinhalten, allerdings auch etwas weiter draussen. Wollte die Karpfen ja nicht beim Werfen mit den Method Feeder K.O. schlagen.

Das Futter von FF hat generell ne schöne Konsistenz, ist mir aber wohl etwas zu klebrig geraten, da muss ich dran arbeiten. Und das Katzenfutter: Naja, nachdem ichs gestern durch den Wolf gedreht habe hat hier erstmal alles danach gerochen. Nicht so nett, aber fürs Angeln natürlich vielversprechend. Gebissen hat jedenfalls nichts, hab auch nur effektiv 1,5 Stunden angeln können. Nächstes mal vielleicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Merci Professore.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein wenig.
> 
> Kannst du hier lesen:
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-690#post-4900468
> 
> Leider war der Beitrag ganz schnell wieder aus dem Sichtfeld verschwunden weil ja außer mir anscheinend alle lieber hier schreiben anstatt angeln zu gehen.
> 
> Bilder in der ÜK IG.


Professor wir wollen dir ja nicht alle Fische wech fangen.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht bindest du ihn einfach sauberer?! Anderen Schlaufenknoten probiert?



Ich hab die Schlaufenknoten jahrelang einfach nur hingerotzt. Heute hab ich mir extremste Mühe gegeben und die Knoten sahen optisch perfekt aus, zusammengezogen in Zeitlupe. Sauberer kann man einen Knoten eigentlich nicht binden. 




Minimax schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Ist das Schlaufenproblem erst jetzt aufgetreten, oder angelst du vielleicht schon unwissentlich länger mit der "schwachen Schlaufe"? Weil dann wärs ja gar kein Problem, sozusagen. Alternativ könntest Du auch mal zum Spass einzwei Vorfächer mit der Perfection Loop binden- vielleicht hält die mehr (soll sie angeblich), plus, die Schlaufe liegt sauber in einer Flucht mit der Schnur, was schön und sauber wirkt. Ich benutz die für meine Fliegenvorfächer.



Ich hab eine Vorfächer noch nie getestet vorher, daher kann ich nicht einschätzen, ob es ein aktuelles Problem ist oder schon immer so war. Aber nichtmal 50% Tragkraft bei einem sorgfältig geknoteten Knoten finde ich schon hart. Den Perfektion Loop werde ich mal ausprobieren. Heut mittag war mir das zu kurzfristig, den noch zu lernen. 




Andal schrieb:


> Klingt nicht nach Fehlern. Wie lagerst du deine Schnur?



Kommode in der Wohnung, keine Sonneneinstrahlung, Temperatur im Sommer mal bis 27/28 Grad, sonst eher lauschige 21 Grad. 




Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Kaufe Dir für kleines Geld einen Sensas Easy Schlaufenbinder. Muß nicht von Sensas sein, mittlerweile bieten auch andere Firmen dieses Teil an.



Genau den wollte ich mir aus Frust schon bestellen, aber Aliexpress hatte Probleme mit meiner Paypalzahlung. Grade bei so kurzen Vorfächern wäre as glaube ich eine riesen Erleichterung.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr gut, dass du so tust!
> Der Schlaufenknoten ist nicht unkritisch, man kann ihn auf verschiedene Arten binden und das Zuziehen kann eben bis merklich schädigen.
> Und Schnurfabrikat spielt auch noch mit, wenn man 55% im Reißtest erreicht, ist das bei manchen Schnurfabrikaten (gereckten) gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Entscheidend ist die Tragkraft am Schlaufenknoten, ein Hersteller gab das sogar mal genauso an und hatte mich damit angefixt!



Das sind ja ermutigende Werte... ich werd mal gucken, was mit den anderen Schnüren hier machbar ist.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Professor wir wollen dir ja nicht alle Fische wech fangen.


Nicht alle, nur die Großen


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nicht alle nur die Großen



 

Ja bitte.
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja bitte.
> Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


Finde ich auch .
Wo bleibt denn sonst der Spass oder Anreiz.
Das kleine Schneiderlein kommt noch mit den sieben Meilen Stiefeln.


----------



## geomas

„Ehrgeiz ist schlimmer als TBC.” - mein Großvater
„Ehrgeiz ist die letzte Zuflucht des Versagers.” - Deichkind

Tja, und mich hats erwischt. 3x hintereinander Schneider - fühlt sich nicht so gut an.
Deshalb bin ich heute noch mal an den kleinen Teich auf der Pferdekoppel.

Nach einem nicht ganz so frühen Start (konnte mich nicht entscheiden, welche meiner drei leichten Swingtipruten ich nun einpacken soll) war ich so gegen 11.00 Uhr am Teich.
Es war etwas diesig, zum Glück fast windstill. Ich bin nicht zur „Schneiderstelle”, sondern hab mir eine andere Stelle gesucht. Mit etwas von allem - Geäst und Seerosen rechts, Rohr links, freie Bahn vorraus. Plan war, dicht am Geäst und den Seerosen mit der „schweren Rute” zu fischen und den hindernisarmen Bereich mit der Swingtip zu beackern.
Gefüttert hab ich erneut mit Mais und Pellets von Hand. Gab ab und an Zupfer, aber keinen soliden Biß.
Gegen Mittag dann zwei Bilderbuchbisse an der Swingtip (Köder war ein 8-10mm Pellet), leider hab ich beide versemmelt. An der „Gebüsch-Rute” hab ich dann experimentiert - weg mit Durchlaufblei, weg mit Wirbel und Nubsies, Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur und ein einzelnes SSG-Schrot etwa 20cm oberhalb des Hakens. Hab sehr dicht am Ufer geangelt, Ködermäßig experimentiert - halbe Frolic angeboten (per Pelletband am Bogen eines 8er Hakens), dann auf drei Maiskörner gewechselt.
Endlich auch hier ein schöner Biß - Plööötz. Vielleicht 17cm lang und das arme Tier sah so aus, als ob seine Vorfahren es bei der Partnerwahl nicht so genau genommen hätten. Also Plötz war auf jeden Fall in der Ahnenreihe, welche Spezies noch - keine Ahnung.
Letztlich egal - der Schneiderfluch war gebrochen.

Es wurde dann sonniger, wärmer, sehr schön am Wasser.

Gestern flogen die Rotmilane zu zweit still ihre großen Kringel, heute war nur einer zu sehen, dafür aber auch zu hören:





Solo aber lautstark - sorry, mehr geht nicht mit meiner kleinen Kompaktkamera





Die modernste meiner Abu Legerlites durfte heute mit an Wasser. Aus GRAPHITE!
Der Stonfo-Knickihalter hält super an der Swingtip - danke @Bimmelrudi für den Tipp!
Ich war heute einfach zu faul um eine andere Spitze zu montieren (die Rute war noch so im Futteral).

Diese Rolle wollte ich eigentlich nur verpixelt zeigen. Aber seit der „häßliche Rollen”-Diskussion kenn ich keine Skrupel mehr. Nehmt das:




Life's a Bitch-DAM aus den 90er Jahren - aber sie läuft nicht schlechter als die Nash und den Fischis ists ohnehin egal.

An der Schwingspitzrute gab es immer wieder Zupfer auf kleine Pellets, aber keinen klaren Biß. Hmm.
Hab dann spaßeshalber einen bereits gefischten, aber nicht entsorgten 10mm-Methodboilie aufs Haar gezogen.
Tuttifrutti von Drennan - der kullerte seit letztem Jahr zwischen Futterpellets herum. Schön grell (orange).

Kurz nach 17.00 Uhr, ich war in Gedanken schon beim Abendbrot, gab es dann doch noch einen Bilderbuchbiß an der Schwingspitzrute.
Kein Plötz, das war sofort klar, aber auch kein Karpfen und an noch einen Hecht wollte ich nicht glauben.
War ne Tinca von etwa 37cm, erstaunlich kampfstark und verglichen mit meinen letzten Schleien auch kein Hungerhaken.
Der Fisch hatte schon mal Bekanntschaft mit Haken+Sehne gemacht, der Maulwinkel war leicht deformiert.

Der Fang mich sehr gefreut, weil ich an diesem Teich bislang noch keine Tinca überlisten konnte und sie zu dieser Jahreszeit doch etwas überraschend kam.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass der wieder kommt. Seit wann haben die zu? Zwei Jahre? Drei?


Vor einem Jahr war noch offen... ich befürchte leider auch, dass es das war.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehe ich prinzipiell genauso, ich habe einiges wunderfeine und echt smarte aus Kohlefaser angesammelt.
> Verzichte somit leichthin auf Haselnuss, Bambus- oder Tonkinrohr, zerhacktem Bambus und Glasfaser !
> Nostalgie und Romantik hat bei mir nicht mehr Platz im Rutenregal.
> 
> Andal muss eben einfach auch noch auf die richtige Länge u. Stärke (11" 1.50 lbs) aufrüsten!


Hab'sch doch ... aber irgendwas juckt immer!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Der Fang mich sehr gefreut, weil ich an diesem Teich bislang noch keine Tinca überlisten konnte und sie zu dieser Jahreszeit doch etwas überraschend kam.



Petri Heil, Georg!!

Toll dass du schon ne Schleie gefangen hast. 

PS: Die DAM Rollen der 90er Jahre waren doch echt hübsch, finde ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> ... aber irgendwas juckt immer!




Stelle merken und waschen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri zu der Tinca geomas 
Ich weiss garnicht was du gegen die Rolle hast.
Hässlich finde ich die nun nicht.
Und solange das Teil das macht was es soll.................


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas Petr Heil! Die Schleie dürfte dich für das dir wiederfahrene Unrecht entschädigt haben oder? Danke für deinen Bericht (samt fragwürdiger Rolle)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die erste Februar-Schleie überhaupt, die ich sehe und von der ich höre.

Respekt!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas  Petri zur Schleie.


----------



## geomas

Petri dank! 

Ich meine kürzlich von einer anderen Februar-Schleie gelesen zu haben, aber das Thema ist wohl gegessen...


Und zur DAM: das Oldschool-Bordell-Bordeaux-Rot find ich etwas sehr schräg, aber sie läuft immerhin ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Hering 58

[QUOTE="geomas, post: 4900674,

War ne Tinca von etwa 37cm, erstaunlich kampfstark und verglichen mit meinen letzten Schleien auch kein Hungerhaken.
[/QUOTE]
Und ich dachte du hast den Professor gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Und zur DAM: das Oldschool-Bordell-Bordeaux-Rot find ich etwas sehr schräg, aber sie läuft immerhin ganz ordentlich.



Es gab diese DAM CD irgendwas auch in bräunlich. Da sah se noch besser aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du hast den Professor gefangen.




Der Professor wird nicht schmerzhaft an seinen 37cm gehakt, bitte!


----------



## Andal

Diese Päuschen, die der Winter jetzt einlegt, wollen eben genützt werden. Petri Heil!


----------



## Tricast

Geomas, Petri zu Deiner Schleie die für vieles entschädigt.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Professor wird nicht schmerzhaft an seinen 37cm gehakt, bitte!


----------



## Xianeli

@geomas na geht doch  schöne Schleie hast du da erwischt und auch sonst schöne Fotos am Wasser gemacht.

Die Rolle ist garnicht so hässlich. Da gibt es deutlich schlimmeres.

Solange du nicht öff öff fotografierst musst du nichts verpixeln


----------



## Andal

Ich weiss nicht was das soll? Die Rollen  waren damals einfach so und so lange sie funktionieren, muss man auch nichts überlegen.


----------



## geomas

^ das mit der DAM-Rolle und ihrer Optik war nur Schabernack meinerseits - nehmts mir bitte nicht ükel, pardon, übel.

Ist ne billige Rolle, die seit Jahren funktioniert. Gibt bessere und schönere Rollen, klar.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich fische meine Rollen aus den 90 er solang bis sie den Geist aufgeben.
Wahrscheinlich ist aber das ich die nie ersetzen muss.
Um so besser ,würde mich nur ungern von denen trennen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ das mit der DAM-Rolle und ihrer Optik war nur Schabernack meinerseits - nehmts mir bitte nicht ükel, pardon, übel.
> 
> Ist ne billige Rolle, die seit Jahren funktioniert. Gibt bessere und schönere Rollen, klar.


Genau die halten am längsten.

Hab 2008 eine WFT Braid Spin 40 als Backup gekauft. Das Ding ist irgendwie unkaputtbar. Selbst 4 Monate täglicher Einsatz, ohne jede Pflege, in Norwegen haben ihr nix anhaben können. Sie wächst mir immer mehr ans Herz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> WFT Braid Spin 40




Jupp.
Gleich mit Spro Passion, Ryobi Ecusima u.a.

Alles super Rollen und kosteten nur knapp nen Fuffi.


----------



## Xianeli

Bei mir kann eine Rolle eigentlich garnicht kaputt gehen... entweder komme ich garnicht dazu sie zu benutzen oder mir gefällt mal wieder eine so gut das ich sie kaufen muss... leide da extrem am HwV ( Haben-will-Virus ) 

Bekommen dann später meine Kinder ^^


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Gleich mit Spro Passion, Ryobi Ecusima u.a.
> 
> Alles super Rollen und kosteten nur knapp nen Fuffi.


Hat damals mit 37,95 € an der Kasse zu Buche geschlagen. Inklusive 2 E-Spulen aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Hering 58

Xianeli schrieb:


> Bei mir kann eine Rolle eigentlich garnicht kaputt gehen... entweder komme ich garnicht dazu sie zu benutzen oder mir gefällt mal wieder eine so gut das ich sie kaufen muss... leide da extrem am HwV ( Haben-will-Virus )
> 
> Bekommen dann später meine Kinder ^^


Wenn sie die wohlen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das war ja ein super Preis.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn ich was habe was läuft und zuverlässig ist ersetze ich es nicht.
Meine Karpfenrollen sind auch z.b aus den 90 er Jahren.
Welche die mir gut gefallen würden habe ich auch schon gesehen.
Aber ich müsste dann doch gleich drei haben und bei Stückpreisen von ca 300 .- + - paar Euro aufwärts  lass ich das.
Diese Rollen werde ich wohl auch mal vererben ,so Stiefmütterlich wie das Karpfenfischen bei mir gehandhabt wird.
Bin aber erstaunt zu welchem Kurs meine Dinger gebraucht immer noch gehandelt werden.


----------



## Xianeli

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wenn sie die wohlen.



Die haben das zu wollen  naja Schund war nie dabei. Es sind jetzt keine Stellas oder so aber alles Rollen die sich über längere Zeit bewährt haben. 

Naja wer weiß was uns der Markt noch so alles bringt und ob sie überhaupt die Laune beim angeln beibehalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bin aber erstaunt zu welchem Kurs meine Dinger gebraucht immer noch gehandelt werden.




Wat für welche sind denn das?


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn ich was habe was läuft und zuverlässig ist ersetze ich es nicht.
> Meine Karpfenrollen sind auch z.b aus den 90 er Jahren.
> Welche die mir gut gefallen würden habe ich auch schon gesehen.
> Aber ich müsste dann doch gleich drei haben und bei Stückpreisen von ca 300 .- + - paar Euro aufwärts  lass ich das.
> Diese Rollen werde ich wohl auch mal vererben ,so Stiefmütterlich wie das Karpfenfischen bei mir gehandhabt wird.
> Bin aber erstaunt zu welchem Kurs meine Dinger gebraucht immer noch gehandelt werden.


Auf meinen beiden Banax Freerunner Kartons sind auch noch die Preise in DM. Ja, ich hebe auch die Kartons auf.


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat für welche sind denn das?



Ich rate mal.... US Baitrunner ^^


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat für welche sind denn das?


 4500 er US Baitrunner .Zwei der A Serie und eine B


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso ja dann ist klar.


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Auf meinen beiden Banax Freerunner Kartons sind auch noch die Preise in DM. Ja, ich hebe auch die Kartons auf.



Gehört sich auch so  mein Schrank im Schlafzimmer und im Wohnzimmer ist voll damit... naja obendrauf voll


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Auf meinen beiden Banax Freerunner Kartons sind auch noch die Preise in DM. Ja, ich hebe auch die Kartons auf.


Da habe ich mich schon mehr als einmal geärgert das ich das nicht getan habe.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich schon mehr als einmal geärgert das ich das nicht getan habe.


Hatte letztes Jahr eine Mitchell "Predator" Freilaufrolle beim Service, weil die Bügelfeder hinne war. Im O-Karton mit allen Papieren. Die Rolle ist auch gute 20 Jahre alt. Kostenlos plus einen sehr netten Brief...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr eine Mitchell "Predator" Freilaufrolle beim Service,



Wo hast du die hingeschickt zum Service?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Petri dank!
> 
> Ich meine kürzlich von einer anderen Februar-Schleie gelesen zu haben, aber das Thema ist wohl gegessen...


----------



## gründler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich fische meine Rollen aus den 90 er solang bis sie den Geist aufgeben.
> Wahrscheinlich ist aber das ich die nie ersetzen muss.
> Um so besser ,würde mich nur ungern von denen trennen.




Ich besitze noch zwei Penn Surfmaster I  90er Jahre Vollmetallrollen ,die gebe ich auch nicht her und fische sie heute noch.

Ich war heute mal mit der Pole los und Pulla Kit schön im Uk Style mit Hohlgummi 2mm und hatte einige Satzis um 40cm,die bisse waren sogar richtig gut,schön genommen und nix rum genuckel,paar Fehlbisse hatte ich auch,gehe davon aus das es auch Satzis gewesen sind.Wasser hatte 6,8 grad aber Weissfisch hatte ich gar nix.

lg


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du die hingeschickt zum Service?


Über einen Angelladen direkt zum Service von Pure Fishing. Drei Wochen Laufzeit. Finde ich o.k.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr eine Mitchell "Predator" Freilaufrolle beim Service, weil die Bügelfeder hinne war. Im O-Karton mit allen Papieren. Die Rolle ist auch gute 20 Jahre alt. Kostenlos plus einen sehr netten Brief...!



Klasse ,so etwas haben die auch nicht alle tage.
Bei meinen letzten Neuzugängen habe ich die Kartons aber wieder schön eingeräumt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Über einen Angelladen direkt zum Service von Pure Fishing. Drei Wochen Laufzeit. Finde ich o.k.



Jupp. Das klingt vernünftig.
THX!


----------



## Andal

Verscherbelt mal in der Bucht eine alte Rolle nackig und ein andermal mit O-Karton... ein Preisunterschied, wie Tag & Nacht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Manche verkaufen auch nur Kartons und die gehen weg für erstaunlich viel Geld.


----------



## Andal

Die Sammlerszene ist ... bisweilen skuril.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, das entschädigt doch für alles!  Und dann noch die erste aus dem Gewässer

Und an gründler auch ein Petri zu der Karpfenstrecke


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Manche verkaufen auch nur Kartons und die gehen weg für erstaunlich viel Geld.


Naja wenn du die Rolle daheim hast-> $$$


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab übrigens eine Seite gefunden mit PDFs zu allen möglichen Knoten, thematisch sortiert (Knoten für Fliegenfoscher, Knoten für Wirbel und Ösen, usw.), ganz brauchbar und schön illustriert:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/fibeln.htm

Bei den classy catchers war der Schlaufenkoten/Chirugenknoten auch schonmal Thema, da haben einige ganz ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht wie ich. Mit schlampig und schnell gebundenem Rapalaknoten hab ich auch gleich stabilere Schlaufen aus der selben Schnur.

Habt ihr schonmal real getestet, was eure Knoten so aushalten? Oft wird angeführt, dass der Zug auf eine 25er Schnur eh nie reale 5-6kg beträgt, da ginge eher die Rute in die Brüche. Deswegen sind so hohe Knotenfestigkeiten garnicht notwendig.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Xianeli schrieb:


> Die haben das zu wollen  naja Schund war nie dabei. Es sind jetzt keine Stellas oder so aber alles Rollen die sich über längere Zeit bewährt haben.
> 
> Naja wer weiß was uns der Markt noch so alles bringt und ob sie überhaupt die Laune beim angeln beibehalten.



Weiß ja nicht wie alt deine Kids sind aber es ist oft so das sie in ihrer Sturm und Drang Zeit kein Interesse zeigen dann aber wieder anfangen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Mal eine Frage hier in die Runde.
Als selbst Futtermischer wird es langsam eng was das Angebot an frischen Mehlen angeht.
Die Händler hier in der Umgebung schränken das mangels Absatz immer mehr ein .
Das ist zwar verständlich aber auch irgendwie  für mich.
hat jemand gute erfahrung mit einem Onlinehändler gemacht was das angeht ???


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens eine Seite gefunden mit PDFs zu allen möglichen Knoten, thematisch sortiert (Knoten für Fliegenfoscher, Knoten für Wirbel und Ösen, usw.), ganz brauchbar und schön illustriert:
> 
> http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/fibeln.htm
> 
> Bei den classy catchers war der Schlaufenkoten/Chirugenknoten auch schonmal Thema, da haben einige ganz ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht wie ich. Mit schlampig und schnell gebundenem Rapalaknoten hab ich auch gleich stabilere Schlaufen aus der selben Schnur.
> 
> Habt ihr schonmal real getestet, was eure Knoten so aushalten? Oft wird angeführt, dass der Zug auf eine 25er Schnur eh nie reale 5-6kg beträgt, da ginge eher die Rute in die Brüche. Deswegen sind so hohe Knotenfestigkeiten garnicht notwendig.



Noch nie mit einer Waage überprüft.
Mit den Ruten kann ich den Wert der Leinen eh nicht erreichen.
Zugtest nach Gefühl ,passt aber für mich.


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> Es bewahrheitet sich mal wieder der alte Spruch: Übung macht den Meister.  Den Rollenfuß zwischen Mittelfinger und Ringfinger fassen, dann kannst Du den Zeigefinger auf die Spulenkante legen und den Wurf dadurch leicht abbremsen. Auch empfehlenswert beim Angeln mit der Pose; das Vorfach streckt sich dann und es gibt weniger Vertüddelungen. Ich wünsche Dir bei Deinen Wurfübungen jedenfalls Erfolg.


Ich werde mich auch noch an das Abbremsen gewöhnen. Lege ich den Finger einfach auf die vordere Spulenkante? Das hab ich ein paar mal probiert, allerdings konnte ich dabei dann das platzieren des Bleis nicht mehr annähernd so gut kontrollieren. Das Blei ist dann mehr oder weniger unkontrolliert in die Mitte des Altams geplumst, nie da wo ich das Ganze hinhaben wollte.
Zum Üben hatte ich mir eine 2,40 Meter Zebco Telerute mit einer günstigen Rolle von einem Nachbarn ausgeliehen.


----------



## Andal

Wenn eine 5,... kg Schnur am Schlaufenknoten 3 kg hält, dann reicht das doch. Das ist eine Masse, die man per Rute eh so gut wie nie aufbringt und die auch einen guten Fisch sicher hält.


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich werde mich auch noch an das Abbremsen gewöhnen. Lege ich den Finger einfach auf die vordere Spulenkante?


Kann man so machen ,ich lege vier Finger von der freien Hand mit Gefühl auf die ganze Spule .
Beides erfordert Übung und das Gefühl dafür ,wie weit der Wurf überhaupt geht .
Das musst du auch haben damit es passt.
Funktioniert aber.


----------



## Tobias85

So hatte ich das nach einiger Lektüre nun auch verstanden. Dann mach ich erstmal weiter mit meinen Chirugenknoten. Aus Interesse werde ich abe trptzdem irgendwann mal vergleichen, welcher Knoten wie gut hält.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich werde mich auch noch an das Abbremsen gewöhnen. Lege ich den Finger einfach auf die vordere Spulenkante? Das hab ich ein paar mal probiert, allerdings konnte ich dabei dann das platzieren des Bleis nicht mehr annähernd so gut kontrollieren.


Gefühlvoll geht das bei Stationärrolle für mich mit dem rechten Zeigefinger, ich gehe dabei in die ablaufende Schnur auf die Spulenkante zu.
Zum üben muss man ganz seicht anfangen, also erstmal ganz wenig mit dem Finger in die Schnurwendel reinbremsen, nur so ein leichtes streicheln der abrauschenden Schnur am Finger darf zu spüren sein. Nach ein paar hundert Würfen schafft man das besser mit dem dosieren, also der zunehmende und einstellbaren Stärke fürs runterbremsen.
Ruckartig stoppen geht nie gut aus 


Dann gibt es noch das andere wichtige Bremsen an der Spule: Zusatzbremse mit dem Finger an der Umlaufkappe, also dem Spulen-Rohrbereich über dem Rotor.
Dazu müssen die Umlaufkappen dieser "Überwurfspulen" aber oberflächenglatt und kreis-gleichförmig sein, keine Schnetzelscheibe wie bei einer Küchenmaschine. 
Seitdem die Stationärrollenproduktdesigner diesen Bereich für lauter Unsinn entdeckt haben, ist das kein runder glatter Bremsbereich mehr wie ehemals.
Ich möchte sie dafür gerne mit diesen Schnetzelscheiben ein bischen an empfindlichen Stellen schnetzeln ...

Verbesserungen sind mir mit Aufbauten/Anbauten schon gelungen, sogar supergriffige Fingerbremsbeläge, eben genau nicht für die Optik, sondern die pure Funktion.
Auf jeden Fall eine Stelle an der Rolle und Rollenspule, die man prinzipiell ganz einfach orginär nutzen kann, wie sonst nur die gerühmten CenterPins und Nottinghams.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So hatte ich das nach einiger Lektüre nun auch verstanden. Dann mach ich erstmal weiter mit meinen Chirugenknoten. Aus Interesse werde ich abe trptzdem irgendwann mal vergleichen, welcher Knoten wie gut hält.


Versuch mal den Mahinknoten zum verbinden zweier Schnüre


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gefühlvoll geht das bei Stationärrolle für mich mit dem rechten Zeigefinger, ich gehe dabei in die ablaufende Schnur auf die Spulenkante zu.
> Zum üben muss man ganz seicht anfangen, also erstmal ganz wenig mit dem Finger in die Schnurwendel reinbremsen, nur so ein leichtes streicheln der abrauschenden Schnur am Finger darf zu spüren sein. Nach ein paar hundert Würfen schafft man das besser mit dem dosieren, also der zunehmende und einstellbaren Stärke fürs runterbremsen.
> Ruckartig stoppen geht nie gut aus


Das mit den nach "hundert Würfen schafft man das besser" konnte ich eindrucksvoll feststellen.
Ich dachte, das mit dem Überkopfwurf krieg ich gar nicht hin. Ich habe stationär nur an einer Stelle gestanden und immer wieder das gegenüberliegende Ufer angeworfen, als das dann glatt ging, hab ich mich einfach ein paar Meter weiter nach rechts orgientiert, wo das Ufer ja dann von meinem Standpunkt aus auch einige Meter weiter weg wandert. Und siehe da - ohne viele Würfe über oder unter das Ziel, landete das Birnenblei immer da wo ich es hin haben wollte. Ich dachte, dass ich alter Grobmotoriker das gar nicht mehr auf die Reihe kriege, aber siehe da - es läuft.
Ich schaue grade bei YouTube ein Video auf dem Sportex Kanal zum Thema "auswerfen" - mit einem gewissen Jens Nagel. Da ich ein optischer Mensch bin, hab ich nen ganz guten Eindruck darüber bekommen, wie ich Schnurfangbügel etc am besten einstellen sollte, um ohne Probleme an die Spule greifen zu können.

Heute hatte ich nur Zeit für den Altarm. Ich werde aber demnächst mal an einen kleinen Stadtsee hier in Celle fahren und dort versuchen einfach mal das Thema Distanz und Abbremsen anzugehen. Ich schaffe mir quer durch die Stadt meine eigenen Trainingslager - komisches Gefühl


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Petri zur Februar-Schleie und den Fischen vom Prof.!


----------



## Ukel

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage hier in die Runde.
> Als selbst Futtermischer wird es langsam eng was das Angebot an frischen Mehlen angeht.
> Die Händler hier in der Umgebung schränken das mangels Absatz immer mehr ein .
> Das ist zwar verständlich aber auch irgendwie  für mich.
> hat jemand gute erfahrung mit einem Onlinehändler gemacht was das angeht ???



HJG Drescher wäre eine Option, auch Fischmix.de


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas mit "nicht zu schneller Aktion" meinst du halbparabolisch?



Tja, wie soll ichs beschreiben: also keine Spitzenaktion, keine Handteilaktion (wie meine älteste Glasfaser-Legerlite). Harmonische Biegekurve - ist das „halbparabolisch”?




Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas : Eine wundervolle Rute hast Du Da skizziert, und ich kann sie mir sehr gut vorstellen, weil auch ich schon von ihr geträumt habe, bis ins Detail (racing-green, herrlich- was hältst Du von Burgunderrot?) Es gibt übrigens eine 0,75er Rute der Firma Darent Valley, die deinen Vorstellungen zumindest technisch nahekommen könnte, bei Maggotdrowners und co wird sie auch sehr gelobt.
> 
> ...



und 


Kochtopf schrieb:


> http://www.tacklebox.co.uk/rods-en/...1ft-0.75lb-specialist-rod.html#/product/42527
> 
> @Minimax ohne Link und mit falsch geschriebenem Namen - du wolltest uns das Schätzchen vorenthalten!
> Für.mich schöne klassische Ruten - weiss wer was Gewindeendring auf englisch heißt und ob sie es dranknuppern für einen?



Interessante Rute die Darent Valley. Aber als „Traumrute” für mich zu lang. Wie zuvor geschrieben die alte Fox Duo-Lite Specialist in 2 Fuß kürzer wäre fast perfekt.
Rottöne sind nicht so mein Fall bei Ruten. Auch da kann die Fox punkten. 

Moderne "Threaded tips" hab ich so auf die Schnelle mit 2, 2,5 und 3mm „Bore=Innendurchmesser” gefunden. Die alten Chromteile in 2, 2,3, 2,5, 3 und 3,5mm Bore.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Haste schon beschrieben und eingegrenzt  , wäre ja eine leichte Version mit ca. 1/2oz = 14g. Sowas habe ich schon gebaut in 2.9m aus einem FlyBlank, was auch genau in die schöne Richtung Superdrillerlebnis und Spaß geführt hat.
> 
> Eine stärkere mit 1oz brauche ich auf jeden Fall auch, und 10ft sind eben bestens
> Ich spielte die letzten Tage Gedanken durch, für die Spitze (steckbare Varianten) was selber zu bauen, von daher wäre ein Blank 3tlg 10ft sogar die bessere Ausgangsbasis.
> 
> Halt ich hier nochmal fest.



Bei den Fliegenrutenblanks bin ich als No-Fly-Guy (pardon) immer etwas skeptisch was die Spitze angeht - können die das Gebammel einer Swingtip ab? 
Ansonsten find ich das Thema Fliegenrutenblanks sehr spannend - ist für mich derzeit aber nicht aktuell.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, wie soll ichs beschreiben: also keine Spitzenaktion, keine Handteilaktion (wie meine älteste Glasfaser-Legerlite). Harmonische Biegekurve - ist das „halbparabolisch”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und
> 
> 
> Interessante Rute die Darent Valley. Aber als „Traumrute” für mich zu lang. Wie zuvor geschrieben die alte Fox Duo-Lite Specialist in 2 Fuß kürzer wäre fast perfekt.
> Rottöne sind nicht so mein Fall bei Ruten. Auch da kann die Fox punkten.
> 
> Moderne "Threaded tips" hab ich so auf die Schnelle mit 2, 2,5 und 3mm „Bore=Innendurchmesser” gefunden. Die alten Chromteile in 2, 2,3, 2,5, 3 und 3,5mm Bore.




Nabend Geo,
(auch nochmal danke fürs Rütchen und vor allem herzliches Petri zur Frühschleie) Das Problemsind ja nicht die Tuben der Gewinderinge, sondern  der Ring selber: Und die Durchmesser bewegen sich in matchgössen. und da finde ich nichts am Markt.

EDIT:


geomas schrieb:


> Bei den Fliegenrutenblanks bin ich als No-Fly-Guy (pardon) immer etwas skeptisch was die Spitze angeht - können die das Gebammel einer Swingtip ab?


nay, nay, die Peitschen sind keine Basis für die Swingtip (meiner Beobachtung nach). Aber man wünschst sich gelegentlich schon eine Quiver.


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich fische meine Rollen aus den 90 er solang bis sie den Geist aufgeben.
> Wahrscheinlich ist aber das ich die nie ersetzen muss.
> Um so besser ,würde mich nur ungern von denen trennen.



Du fischst auch die alten Shimano Aeros, oder? 5010W oder so? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können.







Ne Aero Perfection 1000W ist meine absolute Lieblings-Leichte-Friedfischrolle. 
Würde liebend gerne alle anderen halbwegs modernen Rollen dieser Größe durch exakt dieses Modell ersetzen.
Die Doppelkurbel - für mich absolut okay, wäre aber nicht kaufentscheidend wichtig.


----------



## Minimax

Gut, es ist ja nachts, und bestimmt ist der Beitrag bald im Flow vergessen. Ich gestehe, bekenne, und schreie es laut aus und bin proud:

Ich lieebe Heckbremsen! Ihre Erreichbarkeit, ihr Beitrag zur Rollensilhouette, ihr verlogenes clickern, das feine Einstellung simuliert, ich leibe Heckbremsen,
wie ich die 80er liebe!


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Danke und danke für den Hinweis in Sachen Fliegenrutenblanks - da war meine Skepsis doch angebracht. 

Und okay, der Ringdurchmesser an sich ist für Dich/Euch der Haken. 
Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht, weil mich bislang diesbezüglich nix gestört hat an meinen existierenden Schwingspitzruten.
Das Angebot an entsprechenden Ringen ist schon deutlich geschrumpft, hab eben mal online nachgesehen - da fehlen gegenüber (geschätzt) 2010 etliche Modelle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Gut, es ist ja nachts, und bestimmt ist der Beitrag bald im Flow vergessen. Ich gestehe, bekenne, und schreie es laut aus und bin proud:
> 
> Ich lieebe Heckbremsen! Ihre Erreichbarkeit, ihr Beitrag zur Rollensilhouette, ihr verlogenes clickern, das feine Einstellung simuliert, ich leibe Heckbremsen,
> wie ich die 80er liebe!



Ohweh..........


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Gut, es ist ja nachts, und bestimmt ist der Beitrag bald im Flow vergessen. Ich gestehe, bekenne, und schreie es laut aus und bin proud:
> 
> Ich lieebe Heckbremsen! Ihre Erreichbarkeit, ihr Beitrag zur Rollensilhouette, ihr verlogenes clickern, das feine Einstellung simuliert, ich leibe Heckbremsen,
> wie ich die 80er liebe!


Und ab in die Multizitatliste...

Davon ab ist es mir egal ob Heck oder frontbremse, ich bin letzteres eben gewöhnt hatte aber auch mal eine Heckbremse

*ed*
Ich glaube der kleine spitzenring ist nicht so dramatisch wenn ma sich die ringe der Swingtips anguckt... müsste man den Rest mit relativ feinen Ringen aufbauen


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ohweh..........



Komm schon alter Freund, ich wär ja wohl nicht der erste, der sich hier mit fragwürdigen oder anrüchigen Bekenntnissen zu später Stunde desavouriert..


----------



## geomas

Heck- oder Frontbremse ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Was die Ästhetik angeht gibt es bei beiden Varianten ansprechende und abstoßende Lösungen.

Ringgrößen: Da hab ich mir nie viel Gedanken gemacht. Mit den Swingtips angele ich ja meistens auf kurze Entfernungen. Maximal (ganz selten) vielleicht mal 30-35 Meter.
Da hat die Beringung bislang nie gestört. Muß mir die Legerlites noch mal in Ruhe ansehen und vergleichen, die heute genutzte (modernste) hat ne Menge kleiner Ringe.

Richtig seltsame Ringe (ganz viele davon, wulstiger „Inlay” aus einem rötlichen Material, winzige Innendurchmesser) hat meine von Tri-Cast für einen (nicht mehr existierenden) holländischen Angelshop gebaute lange Matche.
Zum Glück hab ich ja seit nem knappen Jahr ne Brille, vorher war das Schnureinfädeln nicht gerade förderlich für den Blutdruck.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Komm schon alter Freund, ich wär ja wohl nicht der erste, der sich hier mit fragwürdigen oder anrüchigen Bekenntnissen zu später Stunde desavouriert..



Doch, es trifft mich in den letzten Tagen schon sehr hart. Im Ükel macht sich ein plumsanglerische Note breit. Bald werden aus deinen Fliegen Gummifische, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett und es wird ein unruhiger Schlaf. Hoffentlich dreht mein Kopf nicht an der Heckbremse.


----------



## Kochtopf

Solange gröbstmotoriker wie ich im Ükel sind wird Minimax immer ein peliepter retner unter chöngeist sein.

Und wenn "every fixed spool reel will do" dann wird es auch jede tun unabhängig der Bremse (und zum greifen ist das schon schön)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wer Heckbremsen nutzt, frisst Kinder!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer Heckbremsen nutzt, frisst Kinder!


Wer sowas schreibt hat krumme Griffel vom Palme wedeln!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer sowas schreibt hat krumme Griffel vom Palme wedeln!



"any hand will do the job"


----------



## Kochtopf

Aber keine Heckhand?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Doch, es trifft mich in den letzten Tagen schon sehr hart. Im Ükel macht sich ein plumsanglerische Note breit. Bald werden aus deinen Fliegen Gummifische, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
> Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett und es wird ein unruhiger Schlaf. Hoffentlich dreht mein Kopf nicht an der Heckbremse.



Ich teile Deine Bedenken, aber fürchte nichts, lieber TE, schau mal, heut hab ich eine Rute vorgestellt, die nicht "Plumps" sondern höchstens ein kleines "Plitsch" machen kann, und als Rollen kommen nur Modelle in frage, als die Heckbremse noch Quark im Schaufenster (O-Ton Omi Minimax) war. Und was die Fliegen angeht: Nun ist der basteltisch wieder frei, und nun wird wieder die Posenproduktion aufgenommen, und dies ganz sicher im Zeichen von uns allen Üklern, wo sie sind und was immer sie diese Saison so vorhaben.
Schlafe also wohl mein Lieber, denn die Mannschaft stimmt, und wir segeln goldenen Horizonten entgegen,
hg
Dein
Minimax

EDIT:
Menno, man muss ja auch mal festhalten: Ständig von Kaminsesseln und Tee und Tweed zu faseln, und bei nächstbester Gelegenheit alles was die kakapipisamenkiste hergibt, lustvoll auszubreiten. Ja wo sind wir denn hier? Ehrlich, blättert mal nach.  Wir sollten uns was schämen. Jetzt reisst euc mal am Riemen ihr Säcke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber keine Heckhand?



Wird mir zu He(c)ktisch hier!



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich teile Deine Bedenken, aber fürchte nichts, lieber TE, schau mal, heut hab ich eine Rute vorgestellt, die nicht "Plumps" sondern höchstens ein kleines "Plitsch" machen kann, und als Rollen kommen nur Modelle in frage, als die Heckbremse noch Quark im Schaufenster (O-Ton Omi Minimax) war. Und was die Fliegen angeht: Nun ist der basteltisch wieder frei, und nun wird wieder die Posenproduktion aufgenommen, und dies ganz sicher im Zeichen von uns allen Üklern, wo sie sind und was immer sie diese Saison so vorhaben.
> Schlafe also wohl mein Lieber, denn die Mannschaft stimmt, und wir segeln goldenen Horizonten entgegen,
> hg
> Dein
> Minimax



Ich verzeihe dir und bitte dich, diese buckligen anarchischen Stummelbrüder von Bremssystem zu verbannen. Es schickt sich nicht, wie ein halbblinder Ork am Wasser zu sitzen.


----------



## Kochtopf




----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich verzeihe dir und bitte dich, diese buckligen archaischen Stummelbrüder von Bremssystem zu verbannen. Es schickt sich nicht, wie ein halbblinder Ork am Wasser zu sitzen.



Es ist leicht für mich, diese Position aufzugeben, und ich weiss nur wenig über die Nuancen und Gepflogenheiten all dieser teuflischen Querwinderollen, egal wo diese sogenannte "Bremse" nun auch sitzen mag.  Wenn der schönste Anblick der Welt eine untergehende Pose ist, dann ist der zweitschönste doch dem flirrenden Spiel
der rotierenden Speichen der Aerial zuzusehen, und es mit dem Daumen auf der Spulenkante und einem wohldosiertem "Zuck!" zu stoppen- Fish on!


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Du fischst auch die alten Shimano Aeros, oder? 5010W oder so? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne Aero Perfection 1000W ist meine absolute Lieblings-Leichte-Friedfischrolle.
> Würde liebend gerne alle anderen halbwegs modernen Rollen dieser Größe durch exakt dieses Modell ersetzen.
> Die Doppelkurbel - für mich absolut okay, wäre aber nicht kaufentscheidend wichtig.


Aero GT als 5000er für die Feederruten.
Für die Matchruten habe ich die 1010w.
Kleine leichte Röllchen 
Genauso alt ,sehen der GT sehr ähnlich, nur ohne Freilauf. 
Laufen tadellos und reichen mir völlig für das feine fischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier gibt es keine Grundeln und keine Krabben- Yates gwsN sei Dank!
> 
> Um mal über wichtige Dinge zu sprechen (mich wunderts dass für einiges Gelumpe kein eigener Thread eröffnet wurde, hust hust  ) - ein Stammtischbruder den ich mittlerweile meinen Freund nennen darf hat mir einen kleinen Grundstein für eine Döbelbibliothek zukommen lassen - lieber, guter @Minimax, vielen Dank, ich freue mich wie blöde!
> Zum Inhalt kann ich noch nix sagen aber wenn wer Interesse hat kann ich meine Eindrücke beizeiten schildern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320636
> Anhang anzeigen 320637



Das Büchlein ist technisch interessant, weil auf dem Stand von 1958, und ansonsten fasst es sehr schön die Angelei auf und das Verhalten des Döbels zusammen. Interessant ist die Erkenntnis, das eine auffällige Montage nicht so sehr scheuchen soll wie ich dachte, sofern kein Angler zu sehen ist. Diesen Punkt werde ich weiter verfolgen aber anhand meiner Erfahrungen erscheint es plausibel.

Das englisch ist gut verständlich und nur wenige Fachbegriffe benötigten meine Recherche, ein kleiner Schatz für jeden Döbeljäger.

1000 mal Danke an Genosse @Minimax für dieses schöne Geschenk!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Gut, es ist ja nachts, und bestimmt *ist der Beitrag bald im Flow vergessen*. Ich gestehe, bekenne, und schreie es laut aus und bin proud:
> 
> Ich lieebe Heckbremsen! Ihre Erreichbarkeit, ihr Beitrag zur Rollensilhouette, ihr verlogenes clickern, das feine Einstellung simuliert, ich leibe Heckbremsen,
> wie ich die 80er liebe!


Für sowas habe ich ein Elefantengedächtnis! 

Ich habe lange Jahre an der langen (heute "Bolo") Telerute mit Heckbremsrollen gefischt, und vor den schwarzen Kunststoff-Shimano Serien gabs schon ab 1980 die Shakespeare Sigma mit und ohne Heckbremse. (also deine Love-Area)

Ganz deutlich: Die Heckbremse ist schneller und unproblematischer, und sehr viel stressfester beim lösen eines Überraschungstorpedos!
(also handlingsmäßig stark überlegen beim losdrehen!  )

Ich setze die universellen 40er FD+RD heute noch als Winterrollen ein, denn die alte Rücklaufsperrenart ist eben bestmöglich zuverlässig, moderne RLS-Lager nicht - je nach Schockfrostlage am Wasser bei Sonnenuntergang.
Der 1980er Sigma Heckbremser ist bis heute der mechanische Traum an sich, sogar separater Klicker-An/Abschalter (!), aber eben auch ein deutlicher Mangel: Die Bremsleistung in Maximalkraft und Sanftlauf/Ruckeln.
Das gilt für viele Heckbremsrollen oder RD-Rollen, wie sie nun schon länger japano-englisch gelabelt werden.
Hab hier auch irgendwo in den Bildern eine Spro Nova Black gesehen, gleicher Fall, alles top-super bis auf die Heckbremse, wobie die Nova schon einen guten Schritt weiter ist. Quasi eine Sigma Kopie 30 Jahre später.
Aber ich habe mit der Hechtspinne/Dyneema schweres Steingelände die neue Heckbremse in einer halben Stunde aufgerieben, die Anschläge gehen eben direkt einzig in die Bremse 

Wo man aber als Geringbremser und zudem Monofilangler und zudem meist in feinen Stärken gut mit klarkommen kann, so dass es gilt für alle: Wer kaum ein 1kp bremst, der braucht auch nicht mehr.

Von daher weiterhin viel Spaß mit euren "Arschbremsern" , und jedwedem HE-Tackle-Snob kann man mit den obigen Argumenten gut einen dicken Nagel in sein Brett setzen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bevor die Diskussion ernst wird. Ehrlich: Mir ist es völligst gleich, was jemand an der Rute als Rolle hat. Ich selbst bin bei diesem Thema sehr Pflegeleicht und mache keine großen Anstalten. Ich finde das Heck unten dran nur wenig Ästhetisch, es erinnert mich immer an den Pickel auf der Nase. Ansonsten ist es vollkommen "Wayne".


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab da noch ne Anekdote zum Thema Heckbremse (hihi ) Als ich mir vor einiger Zeit ne UL Spinne fürn Forellenteich zugelegt hatte, erzählte ich meinem Schwiegervata in spe, dass ich mir eine Daiwa Ninja 1000LT kaufen möchte. Daraufhin schaute er mich komisch an und verschwand in seinem Arbeitszimmer. Das Geschenk was er mitbrachte war eine neuwertig anzusehende antike Shimano SX1000 Heckbremsrolle......ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, mich artig bedankt und darf mir jetzt keine neue Kaufen....ansonsten darf ich seine Tochter nicht mehr ehelichen   .....und das sch.. ding geht nicht kaputt


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Wenn der schönste Anblick der Welt eine untergehende Pose ist, dann ist der zweitschönste doch dem flirrenden Spiel
> der rotierenden Speichen der Aerial zuzusehen, und es mit dem Daumen auf der Spulenkante und einem wohldosiertem "Zuck!" zu stoppen- Fish on!



Ein schönes (Sprach-) Bild!
Nur leider hat der Teufel vor dem von Dir beschriebenen Anblick den Wurf mit der Pin vorgesehen.
Und dies bleibt für mich ein nun ja, ein diffiziles Unterfangen. Neulich praktizierte ich den Drei-Schnurklänge-Pendelwurf und fremdschämend ist der Buntspecht im Baum nebenan rot angelaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ein schönes (Sprach-) Bild!
> Nur leider hat der Teufel vor dem von Dir beschrieben Anblick den Wurf mit der Pin vorgesehen.
> Und dies bleibt für mich ein nun ja, ein diffiziles Unterfangen. Neulich praktizierte ich den Drei-Schnurklänge-Pendelwurf und fremdschämend ist der Buntspecht im Baum nebenan rot angelaufen.


Mit der Pin gehe ich am liebsten weitab der Zivilisation auf Pirsch, dann sieht wenigstens niemand meine verzweifelten Versuche irgendwie in Nähe der Barben zu kommen. Ich glaub ich Brauch ne längere Bolo (so 15meter würden reichen)


----------



## Andal

Shimanski hat nach wie vor im durchaus nennenswerten Preisbereich eine Heckbremsrolle im Angebot. Das sicher aus gutem Grund.

Ich fische, nach wie vor, auch sehr gerne meine Carboxis von Browning. Der superschnelle Spulenwechsel, die vergleichsweise preiswerten E-Spulen, die leichten und fein einstellbaren Bremsen... eine Heckbremsrolle hat für den Friedfischangler immer noch seine Bedeutung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist eben die Sache mit der Comboauslegung und den zu erwartenden "Zielfischen", bzw. genauer gesagt den zu erwartenden Ziel- plus(+) Beifangfischen.

Bei der Spinnfischerei ist das der Hecht, der sich die kleinen Barsch- und Forellenköder einverleibt.
Mit Welsen muss ich mich erst noch anfreunden.

Für den Cyprinologen ist das Beifangfischproblem in erster Linie der Problemkarpfen. 
Der oder die  "Graskarpfen" (Amur,Silber) wurde sinnigerweise da gleich mit eingruppiert; gilt genauso, aber eben seltener vorhanden.
Mit Barben Rapfen Döbel Aland  >80cm kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus! 

Also der Beifangkarpfen an der feinen Rutenmontage stellt andere Spielregeln auf, primär mit der breiten Bremskraft. Aber sonst .... 

(wobei ich persönlich immer lüstern auf die teilweise echt großen Karpfen und Hechte bin)


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich auf normale Barben und Döbel fische, reicht mir eine Carboxi Classic mit einer knappen 10 lbs. Schnur überall hin. Hake ich damit den zufälligen Karpfen, dann dauert es eben 1 bis 2 min. länger. So what!?

Wenn ich mich  immer auf den absoluten Zufallsbeifangausnahmefisch rausreden will, muss ich mit maximalem Wallerzeug anrücken, denn es könnte ja!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Servus ihr ükels, ich werde mich bei dem Mega Wetter nachher ans Wasser begeben und mein Glück versuchen. Die letzten zwei Ansitze habe ich nicht viel vorweisen können, deswegen werde ich es heute mal im flachen probieren. Die letzten male hab ich auf 5-6 Meter versucht, heute geht es auf 1-1,5Meter mal schauen ob sich die Silberbarren Erbarmen und meine Köder lecker finden 
Ich werde berichten wie es lief


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> muss ich mit *maximalem Wallerzeug* anrücken, denn es könnte ja!


eben genau Nö !  

Gibt ein YT Video mit schwerem Drill auf freier See vom Boot mit einem 5m Hammerhai, große Stella SW 20000 oder so. Der Typ kann sich sogar hinhocken oder setzen.
Drillt eben recht lange dafür. Für mich sehr interessant:  Am Ende wurde die eingestellte und nachgemessenene Bremskraft angegeben: ca. 8,5kg Abzugskraft.
(ich werde mal bei nächster Gelegenheit suchen)

Den Wert erreiche ich an meinen spezifischen und gepflegten Großfisch-Kleinrollen der 4000er Größe auch, und sogar einsetzbar und nutzbringend eingesetzt worden, und dieser Maxbremswert von über 8kp/kg (hinterher nachgestellt und gemessen) hat mir meinen besten Fisch bisher gebracht (an Dyneema).
Und die gleichen bzw. manchmal sogar dieselben Rollen setze ich auch auf unsere thematischen Cypriniden ein.
Du kennst die mindestens als Plastikversion WFT Braidspin 4000 ja schon soweit.
Die kann auch schon eine Menge, und kann mehr aushalten und leisten als der größte Teil der anderen (Kunststoff-)Stationärrollen bis zu der 4000 Größe.

Es geht nicht um ein MUSS, sondern um ein KANN, das eingebaute eher versteckte Reservepotential.

Ich meine sogar gesehen zu haben, dass unser FF auch von den begeistert ist, soweit dass er anderes nur noch für  "Pickel auf der Nase" hält


----------



## Andal

Ja eben darum fische ich auch ein wildes Sammelsurium an allen möglichen nicht  zu großen Rollen, eben weil ich weiss, was die alles abkönnen und weil es mir weder pressiert, noch ich wem irgendwas beweisen muss!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das hätte mich jetzt auch schwer gewundert, wenn Du alter Fuchs nicht Vielfalt im Köcher haben würdest! 

Ich will *mir* beweisen, dass es geht! Dass gängige Pauschalurteilungen zwar durchaus eine erste Richtung angeben, aber im Endeffekt nicht stimmen müssen.
Ich streite auch seit Anbeginn mit Mathematikprofessoren über die Korrektheit bzw. Limiter bzw. Inkorrektheit von Mathematik.

Und ich will mir beweisen, dass ich die "unfangbaren" fangen kann.
Macht für mich das schärfste Gewürz in der Suppe aus  , das möchte ich nicht mehr missen.  

Bedeutet sehr viel Sorgsamkeit und Hinwendung zu der Sache (anfangend mit den Knotentests wie bei Tobias85), was eben auch viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Das muss man wollen, oder es passt einem nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Wenn ne 20000er Stella (Übrigens eine von 2 Shimanskis die mir je Ärger gemacht haben..) 8,5kg bremsleistung bei voller Spule hat, sind es bei fast gelerter Spule an die 30kg - das nur mal so zu Klährung.. .
Das beim Döbelfischen die feinheit der Montage nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, stimmt nach meiner Erfahrung (und da habe ich bei Döbeln reichlich), keineswegs.
Leider dürft ihr jungen Menschen ja nicht an der "Gnade der frühen Geburt" teilhaben - es gibt heute, dem schwarzen Vogel sei Dank, keine guten Döbelgewässer mehr.
Früher, also bis mitte der 90er, hatte ich viele Gelegenheiten die wirklich guten Döbelgewässer zu beangeln, also das Rhonesystem, die Seitengewässer der Drau, das Loiresystem und noch einige nicht ganz so tolle Flüsse.
Dort habe ich meist auf Sicht fischen können und mir von daher das Fressverhalten recht genau anschauen können, wobei IMMER die Stärke des Vorfachs entscheidend war.
Hunderte male durfte ich erleben, daß auf 18er absolut garnix ging, während mit 16er die mittelgroßen Fische bissen und beim Wechsel auf 14er auch die Großen einstiegen.. .
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dort habe ich meist auf Sicht fischen können und mir von daher das Fressverhalten recht genau anschauen können, wobei IMMER die Stärke des Vorfachs entscheidend war.
> Hunderte male durfte ich erleben, daß auf 18er absolut garnix ging, während mit 16er die mittelgroßen Fische bissen und beim Wechsel auf 14er auch die Großen einstiegen.. Petri



Das ist meine Erfahrungen bei allen Fischarten unabhängig des Alters und Gewässers. Umso feiner ich werde, desto besser fange ich.  Unterschreibe ich dir so gerne!


----------



## Kochtopf

Du hast einen wichtigen Aspekt unterschlagen in der Aussage: grobes Geschirr scheint nicht zu scheuchen sofern kein Angler zu sehen ist. Wenn das Wasser so klar ist dass man zum Grund sehen kann mag das nur begrenzt stimmen aber hier (und auch wenn sie nicht überregional berühmt ist halte ich die Fuldastrecke hier für ein gutes Döbelgewässer) könnte was dran sein. Wird sich zeigen. Und:


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider dürft ihr jungen Menschen ja nicht an der "Gnade der frühen Geburt" teilhaben


klingt für mich nach "Arroganz der Mumien"  Vorsicht! Wir betreiben einst dein Altersheim!


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> 
> Leider dürft ihr jungen Menschen ja nicht an der "Gnade der frühen Geburt" teilhaben - es gibt heute, dem schwarzen Vogel sei Dank, keine guten Döbelgewässer mehr.
> 
> Petri


Ach ja, der gute alte Onkel Tom Angelripper, immer wieder gut die mukke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> grobes Geschirr scheint nicht zu scheuchen sofern kein Angler zu sehen ist.



Wie kommst du darauf? An sehr wilden Gewässern habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das selbst ein kleiner aufschlagender Futterkorb die Schleien beispielsweise verprellt. Gerade dort, wo viele Angler unterwegs sind, funktionieren akustische Signalglocken besser. Meiner Meinung nach ist es in jedem Falle besser, sich so unsichtbar wie möglich zu verhalten. Damit meine ich aber keine Tarnkleidung.

Lautes Trampeln am Uferrand reicht ja manchmal schon, um die Fische zu scheuchen und da soll eine sehr grobe Abstimmung von Haken, Wirbel, Vorfachlänge und Dicke, Geräuschpegel und Futterfarbe keine Rolle spielen? Meiner Meinung wird dieser Punkt von unerfahrenen Anglern massiv unterschätzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? An sehr wilden Gewässern habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das selbst ein kleiner aufschlagender Futterkorb die Schleien beispielsweise verprellt. Gerade dort, wo viele Angler unterwegs sind, funktionieren akustische Signalglocken besser. Meiner Meinung nach ist es in jedem Falle besser, sich so unsichtbar wie möglich zu verhalten. Damit meine ich aber keine Tarnkleidung.
> 
> Lautes Trampeln am Uferrand reicht ja manchmal schon, um die Fische zu scheuchen und da soll eine sehr grobe Abstimmung von Haken, Wirbel, Vorfachlänge und Dicke, Geräuschpegel und Futterfarbe keine Rolle spielen? Meiner Meinung wird dieser Punkt von unerfahrenen Anglern massiv unterschätzt.


https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-698#post-4900876

Aus diesem jenem welchen Buch. Ruhig mal die Beiträge anderer lesen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-698#post-4900876
> 
> Aus diesem jenem welchen Buch. Ruhig mal die Beiträge anderer lesen



Buch, Theorie. Erfahrung, eigen erlebtes Jahrelang. Ich erinnere mich an den Appell, sich nicht mit dem englischen Gewässern zu vergleichen und sich der deutschen Neuzeit anzupassen. Wann haben diese Thesen bestand, wann nicht?


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Buch, Theorie. Erfahrung, eigen erlebtes Jahrelang. Ich erinnere mich an den Appell, sich nicht mit dem englischen Gewässern zu vergleichen und sich der deutschen Neuzeit anzupassen. Wann haben diese Thesen bestand, wann nicht?


Ich denke mal genau dann, wenn man damit Fische fängt.


----------



## Minimax

Tatsächlich liest man grade in der älteren Literatur hier und da, das Döbel "nicht sonderlich schnurscheu" seien,
bzw. man kein "übertrieben feines" Geschirr benötige, mit grobem Tackle Traumfänge zu erzielen wird nirgendwo behauptet.
Man muss das also relativ sehen, grade auch weil die Schnüre ja ganz anders beschaffen sind als damals.
Wir können heute mit wunderbar feinem Zeug angeln, das auch noch stabiler ist als das was die Alten zur Verfügung hatten. Gilt natürlich auch für Haken.

Ich halte den Döbel für einen scheuen und gewitzten Fisch- letztes Jahr hatte ich Gelegenheit im klaren Forellenbach einige Exemplare
zu mehrmals zu beobachten- eine Unvorsichtig geführte kleine Nymphe, ein Schatten oder das Vorfach auf dem Wasser haben genügt, dass sie
nachhaltig beleidigt waren.
Ich jedenfalls versuche so fein zu fischen, wie ich es mir erlauben kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich denke mal genau dann, wenn man damit Fische fängt.



Dahingehend unterstütze ich ohnehin das Motto "Wer fängt, hat Recht". Ich unterstelle dem Angeln aber, sich der Beute anpassen zu müssen. An jedem Gewässer, an jedem Tag, mit jedem Atemzug. Schon die Futterphysik alleine kann zwischen Top oder Flop entscheiden. So einfach ist die Materie, wie sie gerne dargestellt wird, nämlich nicht. Sonst würden sich die Fangmeldungen hier überschlagen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Tatsächlich liest man grade in der älteren Literatur hier und da, das Döbel "nicht sonderlich schnurscheu" seien,
> bzw. man kein "übertrieben feines" Geschirr benötige, mit grobem Tackle Traumfänge zu erzielen wird nirgendwo behauptet.
> Man muss das also relativ sehen, grade auch weil die Schnüre ja ganz anders beschaffen sind als damals.
> Wir können heute mit wunderbar feinem Zeug angeln, das auch noch stabiler ist als das was die Alten zur Verfügung hatten.
> 
> Ich halte den Döbel für einen scheuen und gewitzten Fisch- letztes Jahr hatte ich Gelegenheit im Forellenbach einige Exemplare
> zu beobachten- eine Unvorsichtig geführte kleine Nymphe, ein Schatten oder das Vorfach auf dem Wasser haben genügt, dass sie
> nachhaltig beleidigt waren.
> Ich jedenfalls versuche so fein zu fischen, wie ich es mir erlauben kann.



Ich hatte so ein Schlüsselerlebnis erst vor wenigen Wochen. Da wandere ich am kleinen Graben mit dem Hund lang, stehe genau an seinem Ufer. Mein Auge spähte nach Aktivität. Als mein Hund mit Tempo 200 heraneilte, sah ich nur noch eine schwarze Wolke im Wasser zu meinen Füßen. Dieser Fische beißt meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr. Ich ärgerte mich sogar, weil ich ihn nicht erkannt hatte. Und das vor meinem Kopf.

Sie sind an ihren Lebensraum besser angepasst, als wir es je Nachvollziehen könnten. Es wird genauso dumme, wie klevere Exemplare geben. Sie machen ihre Erfahrungen vielleicht im Kindesalter und speichern diese Information ähnlich wie Hunde ab. Es gibt Videos von Hechten, wo Stundenlang über dem Köder gewedelt wird. Schleien machen es auch.

Sie nehmen die Köder manchmal nur im vorderen Maulbereich, um zu Prüfen ob die Beute schmeckt (ausgelutschte Maden häufig als Indiz). Für mich hat jeder Ansatz von Auffälligkeit einen versteckten Nachteil für mich als Angler. Ich bin letztes Jahr zb. ein paar mal Böse am kleinen Fluss aufs Maul gefallen, weil ich wahrscheinlich viel zu laut und ungehobelt, sowie zu grob war. Für mich steht jedenfalls Fest, das nur derjenige seine Erfolge konstant liefert, der sich auf das Spielchen einlässt. Egal ob viele Fische oder große Exemplare.

Wir sitzen an deren Wohnzimmern und glauben die Möbel besser zu kennen? Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben dass ich es für die unumstößliche Wahrheit halte aber dass es zumindest plausibel scheint und es weiter verfolgen werde. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Döbel sind neugierige Fische, sonst würden sie nicht die merkwürdigsten Köder verschlingen, aber sie sind eben nicht blöd und wenn sie Lunte wittern war es das.
Wie sprach Nietzsche? Und wenn du in einem Gewässer döbel siehst sehen die Döbel auch in dich oder so


----------



## Matrix85

@Fantastic Fishing , machst du dieses Jahr am Silokanal mit? 
Falls ja, verwendest du dann da auch dein eigenes Futter?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ #13960
Jupp, Vorfachstärke und dann noch so ein bischen was mit der Art!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@all
Es ist schonmal ein Problem mit der ungeheuren Vielfalt.
Die Allquantoren sind ein grundsätzliches Problem, die Sache mit dem ALLES, IMMER, NIE, KEIN. Von uns Menschlein kann niemand alles kennen, dazu fehlt Omnipräsenz und Zeit, und damit auch nicht alle Gewässer kennbar.

Wenn der Fisch Hunger hat, geht er wie vergleichbar auch ein Mensch auch an die Pommesbude. Selbst bei ehemals schlechten Erfahrungen.
Selbst mit dem fiesen Alkohol sind viel(st)e Menschen lernresistent, Wiederholungstäter, 

Einige Regeln sind absehbar sicherlich richtig:
1) Um den Fisch zum Anbiss zu verlocken, ist feineres Vorfach, weniger sichtbare und unauffälligere Montage immer besser. Bis auf den lockend auffälligen Köder eben, der wie frei natürlich herumschwebt.
2) Superfeine Montage schränkt das Bergen beim Verhängern ein, ist also nicht beliebig zu verfeinern und minimieren.
3) Superfeine Montage schränkt den Fang von Ausnahmefischen stark limitierend ein, ist also nicht beliebig zu verfeinern und minimieren.
4) Der "typische" Angler ist als erkennbare oder gar lärmstarke Fischscheuche schon ein massives und priores Problem, für jeden nur etwas erfahrenen Fisch.
5) Weitere Tacklefaktoren wie z.B. Chrom+Aluspiegel-Sonnenlichtreflektionen sind noch stärker fischscheuchend, weil noch weiter reichend.
6) Die Sichtigkeit des Wasser ist ein stark mitregelnder Faktor, genau wie seine Fließgeräusche und Grundlärmbelastung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir sitzen an deren Wohnzimmern und glauben die Möbel besser zu kennen? Viel Spaß dabei!



Wobei wir auch nur glauben in dessen Wohnzimmer zu sitzen oder gar dessen Möbel zu kennen.
Wir sind Menschen und denken auch so, wir maßen uns an wir könnten auch nur ansatzweise erahnen wie andre Lebewesen ticken, oder versuchen gar scheinheilich unsre Denke und Wahrnehmung auf unsre Umwelt und deren Lebewesen zu übertragen.
Wir kapieren noch nichtmal die eigene Körperfunktionen, wie sollten wir da andre Lebewesen verstehen können?
Vielleicht können Pilze ja furzen, wir werden es nie erfahren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich bin da ^ sehr zuversichtlich: Die neuesten Nano-Gassensoren werden das schon noch rausbekommen 

Durch die ganzen kleinen tauchbaren Digicams haben wir ja sehr viele neue Einblicke gewonnen, YT ist voll davon.

Für mich anfangs noch ein echtes Wunder, das erste mal sowas real zu sehen.
Im Sommer in einem weit abgelegenen und weit zurückgebliebenen Dorf in der DDR, bei Oma zu Besuch:
Sommerliches Planschen in den heißen Jahren 1965-68 in der brandenburgischen Pampa, schwimmen und untertauchen im superklaren Fluss, umfallmäßig mit der Nase in den Kies und Wasserpest stoßen, und plötzlich sowas wie kleine Bitterlinge und Rotfedern schwimmen einem vor den Augen herum. Bleibt mir immer in Erinnerung.
Kein Tropenaquarium selbst mit Roten Neon konnte das je überbieten.

Ab 1969 wurden die Badenden schon mal krank - perdu das Paradies.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wobei wir auch nur glauben in dessen Wohnzimmer zu sitzen oder gar dessen Möbel zu kennen.
> Wir sind Menschen und denken auch so, wir maßen uns an wir könnten auch nur ansatzweise erahnen wie andre Lebewesen ticken, oder versuchen gar scheinheilich unsre Denke und Wahrnehmung auf unsre Umwelt und deren Lebewesen zu übertragen.
> Wir kapieren noch nichtmal die eigene Körperfunktionen, wie sollten wir da andre Lebewesen verstehen können?
> Vielleicht können Pilze ja furzen, wir werden es nie erfahren.



Ist nicht gerade genau das unser Ziel? Fisch, Gegebenheiten und Methoden zu verstehen?
Das man beim angeln auf Döbel unsichtbar bleibt und nicht poltert halte ich für absolut essentiell, wobei das auch für die meisten anderen Arten gilt.
Natürlich gibt es immer mal Gelegenheiten, da beissen die Fische wie blöde auf alles - bestes Beispiel die Meeräsche (übrigens dem Döbel in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr ähnlich..), die während der Laichwanderung oft an 50lbs Geschirr von Brücken aus gefangen und hochgekrant wird.
Vor Jahren habe ich mal in dem kleinen Bootshafen am Zusammenfluß von Saone und Doubs geangelt: Feinste Methode und Köder - von seiten der Döbel kühle Ignoranz, da kommt so ein verschlafener Hobbyskipper an Deck, wirft nen fetten Hechtproppen ins Getümmel und fängt binnen 5 Sekunden den Größten der Rumschwimmt.. .
Gibt es alles - ist aber gerade beim Döbel eher selten.
Petri


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das hätte mich jetzt auch schwer gewundert, wenn Du alter Fuchs nicht Vielfalt im Köcher haben würdest!


Ich habe Rollen von Daiwa, Grebenstein, Fox, Nash, DAM, Abu, eine Wenderolle aus Russland und eine Pin aus Lettland, eine Renkenrolle aus China, Tica, Penn, Browning, Mitchell, Spro und Shakespeare. Ruten von verschiedenen Bauern, Penn, Ultimate, Exori, Shakespeare, Penn, DAM, Daiwa, Zebco, Fox, Leitner, Lineaeffe, Prologic, Astucit, Silstar, Balzer, Spro, Savage Gear, Konger, Berkley, Drennan, Cormoran und Sensas. Also alles in allem ein bald bunteres Portfolio, als ein normaler Angelladen. Da findet sich immer etwas, aber bis es sich findet!

...und damit ist auch gleich zu Teil 2 übergeleitet.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> will *mir* beweisen, dass es geht! Dass gängige Pauschalurteilungen zwar durchaus eine erste Richtung angeben, aber im Endeffekt nicht stimmen müssen.
> Ich streite auch seit Anbeginn mit Mathematikprofessoren über die Korrektheit bzw. Limiter bzw. Inkorrektheit von Mathematik.
> 
> Und ich will mir beweisen, dass ich die "unfangbaren" fangen kann.
> Macht für mich das schärfste Gewürz in der Suppe aus  , das möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
> 
> Bedeutet sehr viel Sorgsamkeit und Hinwendung zu der Sache (anfangend mit den Knotentests wie bei Tobias85), was eben auch viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
> Das muss man wollen, oder es passt einem nicht.


Man, also der Angler, neigt über die Maßen dazu, sich zu verzetteln - ich nicht weniger, als alle anderen. Man verkopft und sucht Auswege in heillosen Tackleansammlungen. Genau das macht aber das erfolgreichere Specimen Hunting mit der Zeit immer schwieriger. Irgendwann sehen wir den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr und machen am Wasser große Augen, wenn der Anfänger mit eigentlich völlig unzureichender Ausrüstung und fragwürdig uralten Methoden genau den "Professor" landet, auf den wir schon seit Jahr und Tag alles probiert haben. Das haut dann mehr rein, als der Haken vom Preisboxer!


----------



## geomas

Das Thema „vorsichtige Fische” find ich hochspannend: mangels Unterwasserkamera werd ich nie erfahren, ob sich bislang nur die dümmsten Fischis der jeweiligen Gewässer übertölpeln ließen.
Angeln auf Sicht ist in den meisten Gewässern hier leider schwierig - viele Flüsse, Teiche und Seen sind doch relativ trübe. Die gut sichtbaren üblichen kleinen Rotfedern direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche zähl ich mal nicht mit. Und natürlich sieht man dann und wann auch einen Karpfen (natürlich unter dem Steg, auf dem man sitzt und hofft, daß 30 Meter draußen was beißt).

Wie dem auch sei - Plan für 2019 ist noch mehr Ufernahes Angeln, mit gebotener Vorsicht (Anpirschen) und dafür eher kräftigerem Gerät als zuvor.



edit: wer die Videos von Andreas Liljegren/„Breamtime” noch nicht kennt, möge hier https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsI1N5h44nC4DGttg88fAg mal einen Blick riskieren.
Ich find die Filme sehr interessant.


----------



## rhinefisher

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ach ja, der gute alte Onkel Tom Angelripper, immer wieder gut die mukke.



Ist aber leider so, denn der Vogel hat alle Bestände zu einem kläglichen Minimalbestand eingemampft.
Fast alles ist heute besser und schöner als in den 70/80er Jahren - das angeln hat sich leider dramatisch verschlechtert..

@Geo: Fange mit dem Tauchen an - schönes und erhellendes Hobby..


----------



## Andal

Mit der Behauptung, dass bestimmte Fische listiger, vorsichtiger und letzten Endes hintertriebener sind nähern wir uns wieder enorm dem philosophischen Bereich und dem immerwährenden, aber nie offen erklärten Kampf zwischen der bösartigen Seite der Fische und dem durchtriebenen Vorhaben des Anglers.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Das Thema „vorsichtige Fische” find ich hochspannend: mangels Unterwasserkamera werd ich nie erfahren, ob sich bislang nur die dümmsten Fischis der jeweiligen Gewässer übertölpeln ließen.



Vielleicht waren es auch nur die hungrigsten, neugierigsten weniger scheuen etc.

So toll das mitunter ist auch mal unter Wasser zu sehen was da so los ist und was für Verhaltensweisen an den Tag gelegt werden, je mehr ich darüber weiß und entsprechend meine Vorgehensweise darauf ablege, umso weniger kommt das gewisse Maß an Glück (oder auch unser Schutzpatron) ins Spiel....unser "Hobby" wird zunehmenst berechenbarer.
Irgendwann in hunderten von Jahren fährt man dann nur noch 2x im Jahr raus, wohlwissend, genau an diesen beiden Tagen beist es wie nix Gutes, die Schneidertage schenkt man sich.

Irgendwie gruselts mir ein wenig bei dieser Vorstellung...werds Gott sei Dank nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Na komm Andal - dass es da große Unterschiede gibt, kann man doch nicht bestreiten..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ #13980
Andal, meinst Du mit "bestimmte Fische" die Fischarten, oder Fischeinzelexemplare?

Ich sehe die Fischeinzelexemplare und ihre Individualität als bedeutsamer.


----------



## Andal

Ja sicher gibt es die. Aber warum sind sie es? Einzelne Exemplare und dabei nicht kleine lassen sich bisweilen auf die Schuppen legen, wie kleene, doofe Rotäuglein und andere, von der gleichen Art, werden zur Lebensaufgabe. Warum? 

Mit steigender Frustration und ich war bei Gott schon oft extremst angepisst, fragt man sich, ob es nicht an der Bosheit dieser Fische liegen mag!?


----------



## Andal

An Döbeln, größeren Forellen und einzelnen Hechten kann man sich wirklich so manchen Zahn locker beissen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Irgendwann in hunderten von Jahren fährt man dann nur noch 2x im Jahr raus, wohlwissend, genau an diesen beiden Tagen beist es wie nix Gutes, die Schneidertage schenkt man sich.
> 
> Irgendwie gruselts mir ein wenig bei dieser Vorstellung...werds Gott sei Dank nicht mehr erleben.


Also wenn ich so nachschaue - ich finde das überhaupt nicht so gruselig wie Du. 
Zumindest für bestimmte Fische und deren Aktivitätsphasen habe ich inzwischen einen 8.Sinn .
Die von mir regelmäßig beangelten und gerade beangelbaren Gewässer kenn ich soweit,  um sie dort schnell zu finden. Schneidertage überspringe ich echt lieber.
Vielleicht hat das auch was mit der persönlichen Fisch-Addiction zu tun: Wenn ich ordentlich gedrillt und gefangen hab, ist der Jagdtrieb erstmal wieder befriedigt und ich kann mich den anderen, durchaus auch spannenden Dingen in aller Ruhe widmen!


----------



## geomas

@Bimmelrudi : dieses Maß an Ungewißheit liebe ich ja am Angeln. Auch wenn es mich manchmal wurmt, nicht zu wissen, was sich da unter Wasser abspielt.

@rhinefisher : Danke, aber oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche fühl ich mich wohler. Bin wirklich nicht wasserscheu, aber unter Wasser bekomme ich Beklemmungen.
PS: Bei meinem nächsten Stillwasser-Ansitz mit der Swingtip kommen Deine VMC-Goldhaken zum Einsatz. Danke nochmal!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> edit: wer die Videos von Andreas Liljegren/„Breamtime” noch nicht kennt, möge hier https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsI1N5h44nC4DGttg88fAg mal einen Blick riskieren.
> Ich find die Filme sehr interessant.



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Andal

Bei einigen Fischen mag man nicht glauben, dass sie zur gleichen Ordnung gehören. Schleien und Döbel gehören beide zu den Cypriniformes und sind doch so unterschiedlich, wie es nur geht.

Sicher sind Schleien schreckhaft und in gewisser Weise auch scheu. Aber sie sind extrem neugierig und irgendwie doof. Anders kann man es nicht sagen, wenn sie sich nach massiven Bombardements mit Harken, Futterballen und was weiß ich alles ganz problemlos fangen lassen. Mach das mal an einer Schule Döbel und sie sind für laaange Zeit so gergrätzt, dass man gar nicht mehr hingehen muss. Das ist Bosheit, nichts als die reine Bosheit und mit anglerischen Argumenten nicht mehr handhabbar.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> dieses Maß an Ungewißheit liebe ich ja am Angeln. Auch wenn es mich manchmal wurmt, nicht zu wissen, was sich da unter Wasser abspielt.



Seh ich auch so und irgendwo macht es ja schließlich auch den Anreiz für unser Hobby aus.
Den schönsten Posenzupfer, Adrenalin steigt und das Kopfkino geht los, was da unten wohl rumnuckelt.
Und geht dann der Anschlag ins Leere, gehts in die Verlängerung und man grübelt ewig drüber, welche Fischart, wie groß, die eigenen Fehlerquellen etc. etc.

Genau das treibt uns ja letztlich auch das Leben lang an, immer wieder zu stolpern und dennoch wieder aufzustehen.

Wenn ich alles immer richtig mache, alles gesehen und gefangen habe bin ich irgendwann satt...es gibt keine Herausforderungen mehr.
Ergo sucht man sich anderswo neue Herausforderungen, anderes Hobby.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> So toll das mitunter ist auch mal unter Wasser zu sehen was da so los ist und was für Verhaltensweisen an den Tag gelegt werden, je mehr ich darüber weiß und entsprechend meine Vorgehensweise darauf ablege, umso weniger kommt das gewisse Maß an Glück (oder auch unser Schutzpatron) ins Spiel....unser "Hobby" wird zunehmenst berechenbarer.


Also ich kann mich gut an viele Begebenheiten erinnern, wo ich durch günstige Bedingungen verschiedene Fische von oberhalb des Wasser gut beobachten konnte.
Alle Arten, auch über Döbel, Forellen, Hecht.
Eben bei sehr guter Sicht und verminderten Reflektionen. Und ich habe meine Köderangebote davor oder daneben gesehen. Und ihre direkten Reaktionen, ihre Schwarmreaktionen (selbst Hechte), ihr superschnelles Auffassen und zukünftiges Vermeiden. Bis zu dem Zustande, dass scheinbar kein Fisch mehr da ist. Vor Sekunden waren da aber 5 Stück quicklebendige am herumquirlen, die nun beschlossen haben, dass der Köder Gefahr ist.

Ein Bildbeispiel: Wenn man seinen Forellenspinner seit einer halben Stunde erfolglos am selben Standplatz spinnt, und dann plötzlich ändert sich der Einblick ins Wasser.
Man erblickt 5 (oder noch mehr) mittelere Hechte im großen Bogen stehen, die "Hechtkino" spielen und bei jedem Durchzug den Spinner genau mit Kopfwendung und etwas heranschwimmen verfolgen, dann --- bleibt einem erstmal der Atem stehen.

Ich habe desöfteren gedacht, die zu beobachtende Ködererkennung ist das Ende von Angelerfolgen.

Wenn sie denn alle und immer so täten.



Andal schrieb:


> Mit steigender Frustration und ich war bei Gott schon oft extremst angepisst, fragt man sich, ob es nicht an der Bosheit dieser Fische liegen mag!?


Das kann bei so einem Erlebnis ganz schon auf die Senkel gehen.

Aber das zu überwinden, darin liegt für mich eine große Herausforderung, das wird wohl noch für lange Zeit Raum für Experimente, Verbesserungen
und Aufgaben sorgen.
Bis es so 100% bzw. realistisch eben 90% klappt, wie Bimmelrudi das schreibt ("vorschlägt")  



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles immer richtig mache, alles gesehen und gefangen habe bin ich irgendwann satt...es gibt keine Herausforderungen mehr.
> Ergo sucht man sich anderswo neue Herausforderungen, anderes Hobby.


Dann esse ich sie auf, und irgendwann unabwendbar kommt der Hunger und der Jagdtrieb wieder.


----------



## Andal

Und da fange ich eben eher an, mich in die Fische zu denken - machmal auch massiv zu verdenken, als sie mit hochtechnischem Zeug zu beoabchten. Nur um dem Ziel mit hohem Aufwand etwas näher zu kommen, aber es trotzdem nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wobei wir auch nur glauben in dessen Wohnzimmer zu sitzen oder gar dessen Möbel zu kennen.
> Wir sind Menschen und denken auch so, wir maßen uns an wir könnten auch nur ansatzweise erahnen wie andre Lebewesen ticken, oder versuchen gar scheinheilich unsre Denke und Wahrnehmung auf unsre Umwelt und deren Lebewesen zu übertragen.
> Wir kapieren noch nichtmal die eigene Körperfunktionen, wie sollten wir da andre Lebewesen verstehen können?
> Vielleicht können Pilze ja furzen, wir werden es nie erfahren.



Jup, genau deswegen macht es aber Sinn, an seinen Erfahrungen zumindest ein Schema zu erstellen. Es gibt immer gewisse Ausschläge in die jeweilige Richtung, dahingehend beweisen es unsere Taktiken es ja schließlich, sonst hätten sie keinen Bestand. Berechenbar könnte das Angeln für mich jedenfalls nie werden, egal wie viele Kameras nun vor dir im Wasser stehen. Dafür muss das Wasser beispielsweise klar genug sein.

Die Wettereinflüsse, die Pegelstände, der Eintrag an Nahrung oder anderen Dingen kann ich nur kalkulieren, aber nie Wissen. Es kommt auf meine Fähigkeit an, viele Zusammenhänge zu erkennen. Das Aufkommen der Insekten, Druck von Räubern jeglicher Art, Einfluss des Menschen/anderer Angler, Besatz, das Klima und viele mehr ändern die Spielregeln für mich jeden Tag aufs Neue. Du kannst nur versuchen deinen Erfolg zu maximieren, irgendetwas wird dich aber in deinem Handeln immer wieder in die Schranken verweisen. Ich angle nun schon mein Leben lang auf Friedfische und es ist immer wieder neu und anders.

Zumindest haben mir Zurückhaltung, Beobachtung und Anpassung immer geholfen. Denn würde es das nicht, würde ich so nicht Angeln.


----------



## feederbrassen

Als Anfänger habe ich viel gelesen um überhaupt mal etwas input zu bekommen. 
Das wurde dann auch sofort getestet. 
Man kommt aber schnell dahinter das das da noch viel mehr ist. 
Heutzutage fische ich überhaupt nicht nach Lehrbuch sondern nach den gemachten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> *nach den gemachten Erfahrungen.*



In meinen Augen der wichtigste Punkt, egal wie wir alles drehen. Erfahrung und ein feines Näschen trennt die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Matrix85

Matrix85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing , machst du dieses Jahr am Silokanal mit?
> Falls ja, verwendest du dann da auch dein eigenes Futter?


 @Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing



Inwiefern ist das jetzt relevant? Ich schließe mich vorher mit jenen kurz, welche dieses Gewässers zu Veranstaltungen Jahre befischen. Darauf kann ich dir doch jetzt keine Antwort geben.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In meinen Augen der wichtigste Punkt, egal wie wir alles drehen. Erfahrung und ein feines Näschen trennt die Spreu vom Weizen.


Genau das ist der Punkt. 
Das richtige Näschen zu haben. 
Dann kommt die Erfahrung zum Tragen und du fängst auch.


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das jetzt relevant? Ich schließe mich vorher mit jenen kurz, welche dieses Gewässers zu Veranstaltungen Jahre befischen. Darauf kann ich dir doch jetzt keine Antwort geben.


Weil du das vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben hast. Wo es um deine sitzkiepe mit Fußpodest ging.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Weil du das vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben hast. Wo es um deine sitzkiepe mit Fußpodest ging.



Die Veranstaltungen von Interesse sind im Herbst und wenn sie den Zeitablauf zu sehr strecken, kann ich das wegen dem Hund so oder so knicken. Ferner hängt das auch von meinem Buddy ab, ob er sich sowas schon zutraut. Der hat mit dem Feedern erst vor 4 Wochen angefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> ........ wenn der Anfänger mit eigentlich völlig unzureichender Ausrüstung und fragwürdig uralten Methoden genau den "Professor" landet...



Das verbitte ich mir!

Ich lande bei keinem Anfänger, höchstens bei schönen Frauen(jedenfalls früher  ).


----------



## Andal

Jeder Angler hat eine etwas unterschiedlichen Antrieb, warum er tut, was er tut. Das sollte man nie vergessen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.
> Das richtige Näschen zu haben.
> Dann kommt die Erfahrung zum Tragen und du fängst auch.



Ich sach dir wat. Ich war heute für 3 Stunden am Graben, um erste Eindrücke zu gewinnen. Ich fing Ukeleis, aber nur, wenn der Haken Größe 18 hatte und ich 1 Pinkie anbot. Weil sie zu tief schluckten, ging ich auf 14 hoch und fing NICHTS mehr. Ebenfalls gelagert was das Füttern. Nach jedem Ball kam kein Biss, weil sie verscheucht wurden. Ich musste 10 Meter hinter den Futterplatz werfen und den Stick hochleiern, selbst der Aufschlag einer Pose war zuviel.

Eben diese Erfahrungen sind es, die sich durch NICHTS ersetzen lassen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das verbitte ich mir!
> 
> Ich lande bei keinem Anfänger, höchstens bei schönen Frauen(jedenfalls früher  ).


Du bist spät dran, aber du bist dran. Den Satz habe ich extra für dich gebastelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab'sch mir fast gedacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jo spät dran heute.

Leider aber nicht wegen der Angelei diesmal, sonder weil ich das Auto reparieren musste.....

Naja nu fertig aber den schönen Tag hätte ich lieber am Wasser verbracht.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du bist spät dran, aber du bist dran. *Den Satz habe ich extra für dich gebastelt*.



 Ich war auch schon ganz gespannt, wann er anbeisst!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Strolche!!!

Immer den ollen Prof ärgern.....


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich war auch schon ganz gespannt, wann er anbeisst!


Wenn man sich in den Fisch reindenkt, wird man seiner auch irgendwann habhaft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

War von euch niemand los bei dem Traumwetter heute oder war es bei euch nicht so schön?


----------



## Xianeli

Wollte am Montag eigentlich los... heute gucke ich in den Wetterbericht ( ich weiß bis Montag kann sich noch viel ändern ) und sehe....

Regen und Wind. Höchsttemperatur 9C. Wind aus WSW mit 30 bis 50 km/h. Regenrisiko 60 %. Windböen mit einer Stärke von stellenweise über 65 km/h.

Yeay


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War von euch niemand los bei dem Traumwetter heute oder war es bei euch nicht so schön?


Zu schön für die immer noch nicht warme Jahreszeit. Zu viel Stern auf dem Großen Strom...


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War von euch niemand los bei dem Traumwetter heute oder war es bei euch nicht so schön?



Liege leider noch mit Magen Darm flach... an ein angeln ohne mobiler Toilette wäre nicht zu denken gewesen  ab morgen leider nurnoch schlecht gemeldet


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> mobile Toilette


Ich sage mit meinem sensiblen  Ükelnäschen voraus, das wird das Thema des Abends...

Dir wünsch ich natürlich gute Besserung


----------



## Andal

Morgen wäre es, laut Kachelmannwetter, einen Versuch wert und dann wieder ab Montag. Würde gut passen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War von euch niemand los bei dem Traumwetter heute oder war es bei euch nicht so schön?



Ich beginne mit meinem Graben-Projekt und habe schon mal einige Spots angefühlt. Loten, Boden abtasten, schon mal Fische gesucht und zwischendurch Ükel geärgert. Ich hab dann aber schnell entschieden weiter zu wandern, hatte mein Trinken obendrauf vergessen und bin mehr oder weniger im Delirium am Ufer gewandelt. Angst habe ich um dieses Gewässer, es hat ja die letzten 12 Monate extrem gelitten.

Unter Umständen gibt es dort nichts mehr zu holen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sage mit meinem sensiblen  Ükelnäschen voraus, das wird das Thema des Abends...
> 
> Dir wünsch ich natürlich gute Besserung


Dann wollen wir das doch gleich mal mit einem Bild fixieren!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir das doch gleich mal mit einem Bild fixieren!




Vollkommen ausreichend für ne Sitzung im Freien.


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir das doch gleich mal mit einem Bild fixieren!


 
Ich bin Heimscheisser... da bekommen mich keine 10 Pferde drauf


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ansonsten gehen ja auch die grünen Klohäuschen, die die Hanta überall aufbauen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? An sehr wilden Gewässern habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das selbst ein kleiner aufschlagender Futterkorb die Schleien beispielsweise verprellt. Gerade dort, wo viele Angler unterwegs sind, funktionieren akustische Signalglocken besser. Meiner Meinung nach ist es in jedem Falle besser, sich so unsichtbar wie möglich zu verhalten. Damit meine ich aber keine Tarnkleidung.
> 
> Lautes Trampeln am Uferrand reicht ja manchmal schon, um die Fische zu scheuchen und da soll eine sehr grobe Abstimmung von Haken, Wirbel, Vorfachlänge und Dicke, Geräuschpegel und Futterfarbe keine Rolle spielen? Meiner Meinung wird dieser Punkt von unerfahrenen Anglern massiv unterschätzt.




Zu den Geräuschen im Wasser habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich noch in (fast) unberührten Forellen Bächen mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war habe ich vom Ufer kein einzigen Fisch gefangen, ein kleines knackendes Ästchen hat schon gereicht, und die Stelle war für ne halbe Stunde raus. Wenn ich mit meinen Gummistiefeln durch den Bach gelaufen bin gab es keine Probleme, ich habe mich oft genug lang gemacht und bin komplett rein geflogen, das hat die Fische nicht gestört. Es ist ein Unterschied ob die Geräusche bzw. Vibrationen von außen kommen oder ob sie im Gewässer sind.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Übrigens habe ich voll abgeschneidert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Zu den Geräuschen im Wasser habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich noch in (fast) unberührten Forellen Bächen mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war habe ich vom Ufer kein einzigen Fisch gefangen, ein kleines knackendes Ästchen hat schon gereicht, und die Stelle war für ne halbe Stunde raus. Wenn ich mit meinen Gummistiefeln durch den Bach gelaufen bin gab es keine Probleme, ich habe mich oft genug lang gemacht und bin komplett rein geflogen, das hat die Fische nicht gestört. Es ist ein Unterschied ob die Geräusche bzw. Vibrationen von außen kommen oder ob sie im Gewässer sind.



Jau, das ist ja auch eine interessante Beobachtung. Wir denken da ja nicht unterschiedlich, du hast da sogar nen tolles Fass aufgemacht. Ist der Einfluss vom Ufer aus sogar schlimmer und im Wasser Bedeutungslos? Bei uns hast du jedenfalls alle möglichen Fischfresser am und im Wasser. Grau und Silberreiher, Kormorane, Otter und alle Viecher dieser Welt. Ich nehme meine kleine(n) Gräben/kleinen Fluss dahingehend intensiver unter die Lupe, Ende des Jahres bin ich schlauer! (hoffentlich)


----------



## Andal

Ob Fische auf Geräusche reagieren? - 42 !!!!


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing Danke für die Bilder- und sehr schöne breitschultrige Sticks, ganz nach meinem Geschmack- sind die Antennen leicht durchscheinend?


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn ich muss dann muss ich.
Irend ein plätzchen wird sich schon finden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Danke für die Bilder- und sehr schöne breitschultrige Sticks, ganz nach meinem Geschmack- sind die Antennen leicht durchscheinend?


Soll ich dir meine Brille leihen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Danke für die Bilder- und sehr schöne breitschultrige Sticks, ganz nach meinem Geschmack- sind die Antennen leicht durchscheinend?



Ja, das sind sie.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ob Fische auf Geräusche reagieren?


Mein Angelkumpel hat irgendwann mal gelesen, das sie nur auf Vibrationen und nicht auf Geräusche reagieren (glaub ich übrigens nicht- Lautstärke ist immer schlecht).
Seitdem produziert er vollkommen Rücksichtslos auf jede nur erdenkliche Weise Lärm, es ist zum Haareraufen. Z.B. ist der Ärmste Pollenallergiker: Wenn er sich schneuzt, und zwar ständig, stieben Vogelschwärme auf, Rehe flüchten in Panik, Fesnsterscheiben klirren. Und ich zucke herum wie Götterspeise. Ich kann ihn aber weder auspeitschen noch häuten dafür, weil,
ist halt Allergie..
Das allerschlimmste: Er liebt es, in seiner 1-A Resonanzboden Angelkiste (natürlich ausm Baumarkt) Lautstark zu kramen, oder Sachen da rein zu werfen, dass die Steinschüttung ins Rutschen gerät und sich die Banksticks biegen. Godzilla in Tokio. Er Rafft nicht, das die Kiste wie eine Trommel wirkt. Ich habs aufgegeben, verzichte
aufs Ufernahe Posenangeln mit der Pin und versuche das Feeder zu erlernen. Szenen einer Ehe...

EDIT: Und das wirklich allerschlimmste: Wenn ich deswegen Herumbitche, versucht er sich leise zu verhalten- dann geht's erst richtig los. Kennt ihr das, wenn Leute, die von Natur aus lautstark sind, versuchen zu flüstern oder sich leise zu verhalten? Da wackeln die Wände!


----------



## Andal

Gut... wenn man sein Camp für mehrere Tage aufbaut, dann geht es nicht ohne einen gewissen Lärmpegel. Aber danach bevorzuge ich auch die Ruhe. Nicht zu Letzt wegen ihr bin ich auch am Wasser.


----------



## feederbrassen

Körperschall ist das was die Fische am stärsten wahrnehmen.
Beispiel : Du kannst dich am Wasser ruhig unterhalten.
Nicht anschreien 
Das bekommen die Fische kaum mit.
Aber tritt mal auf den Boden,besonders Moorboden.
Da bekommen die Fische auf der anderen Uferseite noch Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Angelkumpel hat irgendwann mal gelesen, das sie nur auf Vibrationen und nicht auf Geräusche reagieren (glaub ich übrigens nicht- Lautstärke ist immer schlecht).
> Seitdem produziert er vollkommen Rücksichtslos auf jede nur erdenkliche Weise Lärm, es ist zum Haareraufen. Z.B. ist der Ärmste Pollenallergiker: Wenn er sich schneuzt, und zwar ständig, stieben Vogelschwärme auf, Rehe flüchten in Panik, Fesnsterscheiben klirren. Und ich zucke herum wie Götterspeise. Ich kann ihn aber weder auspeitschen noch häuten dafür, weil,
> ist halt Allergie..
> Das allerschlimmste: Er liebt es, in seiner 1-A Resonanzboden Angelkiste (natürlich ausm Baumarkt) Lautstark zu kramen, oder Sachen da rein zu werfen, dass die Steinschüttung ins Rutschen gerät und sich die Banksticks biegen. Godzilla in Tokio. Er Rafft nicht, das die Kiste wie eine Trommel wirkt. Ich habs aufgegeben, verzichte
> aufs Ufernahe Posenangeln mit der Pin und versuche das Feeder zu erlernen. Szenen einer Ehe...



Bring deine Montagen besser mit dem Boot aus 

Da musst du dich halt mal durchsetzen, nimm eine Trillerpfeife mit und wenn er zu laut ist immer schön ins Ohr, irgendwann setzt der Lernprozess ein Versprochen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich las mal in einem alten Angelbuch vor zig Jahren, dass ein heruunterfallendes Taschenmesser Karpfen für Stunden vergrämt.

Seitdem bin ich noch leiser am Wasser und versuche mich so zu verhalten dass kein Tier(und besonders kein Fisch) mich bemerkt.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehen ja auch die grünen Klohäuschen, die die Hanta überall aufbauen.



Ich steig doch nicht extra die Leiter rauf! Oder meinst Du andere „grüne Häuschen” der Jäger?


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Körperschall ist das was die Fische am stärsten wahrnehmen.
> Beispiel : Du kannst dich am Wasser ruhig unterhalten.
> Nicht anschreien
> Das bekommen die Fische kaum mit.
> Aber tritt mal auf den Boden,besonders Moorboden.
> Da bekommen die Fische auf der anderen Uferseite noch Kopfschmerzen.



Ganz genau! Übrigens pflichte ich @Andal bei: Nicht nur ist Ruhe am Wasser gut für den Setzkescher, sondern auch für die eigenen Nerven, wir
werden den ganzen Tag so zugebombt mit Geräuschen, da ists halt Balsam für die Nerven Mal nur den Wind in den Bäumen, Vogelgesang und Wasserplätschern zu hören..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bring deine Montagen besser mit dem Boot aus
> 
> Da musst du dich halt mal durchsetzen, nimm eine Trillerpfeife mit und wenn er zu laut ist immer schön ins Ohr, irgendwann setzt der Lernprozess ein Versprochen



Ich bau mir nen Polecup an die Stipprute. Ich verlasse diesen Graben erst, wenn ich mindestens 100 Fische in einer Session gefangen habe. Mit Pech muss ich halt 2 Jahre durchziehen, bis sich in dem Ding was Fortgepflanzt hat.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ja, das sind sie.



ja, äh, schön, sehr schön. Also ich meine, wenn Du noch einige Infos zu diesen Posen hättest, z.B. Bezugsquellen, wär ich nicht bös drum. Bitte, nur frei von der Leber weg..


----------



## Andal

Auf der anderen Seite die berüchtigten "Brücken-Forellen", die es gewöhnt sind gefüttert zu werden. Ein Steinwurf und schon wurrlt es. Alles mal wieder eine Frage des Platzes.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich steig doch nicht extra die Leiter rauf! Oder meinst Du andere „grüne Häuschen” der Jäger?




Die grünen Zelthäuschen der Carphanta....

Musst nur warten bis gerade keiner drin ist oder schickst se kurz weg.


----------



## feederbrassen

Schall überträgt sich im Wasser viel besser als an der Luft.
Im Wasser wird er auch viel weiter getragen.
Ich versuche einfach kräftiges Auftreten zu vermeiden.
Auch sonst möglichst wenig krawall zu verursachen.
Wenn man natürlich mehrere Tage bleibt ist es klar das man bis Bivy und dergleichen aufgebaaut ist erstmal ,,Radau" macht.
So etwas mache ich immer zuerst  und wenn alles steht kommt der ruhige Teil.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich las mal in einem alten Angelbuch vor zig Jahren, dass ein heruunterfallendes Taschenmesser Karpfen für Stunden vergrämt.
> 
> Seitdem bin ich noch leiser am Wasser und versuche mich so zu verhalten dass kein Tier(und besonders kein Fisch) mich bemerkt.



Das war vmtl. "Bekenntnisse eines Karpfenanglers" von B.B. sehr zu empfehlen, und wunderschön geschrieben- von dort geht auch der Mythos aus, das jedes Gute Karpfenwasser einen Geist hat.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite die berüchtigten "Brücken-Forellen", die es gewöhnt sind gefüttert zu werden. Ein Steinwurf und schon wurrlt es. Alles mal wieder eine Frage des Platzes.



Das ist es ,die Gewöhnung.
An einem einsamen Waldsee wo sich keiner hin verirrt muss man Elfen gleich ,am besten zum Platz schweben.
Und dann gibt es genau das Gegenteil dazu , wo sich die Fische auf alles stürzen was Krawall macht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das war vmtl. "Bekenntnisse eines Karpfenanglers" von B.B. sehr zu empfehlen, und wunderschön geschrieben- von dort geht auch der Mythos aus, das jedes Gute Karpfenwasser einen Geist hat.




Nee, das kenne ich leider nicht.

War ein DDR Buch glaub ich.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das ist es ,die Gewöhnung.
> An einem einsamen Waldsee wo sich keiner hin verirrt muss man Elfen gleich ,am besten zum Platz schweben.
> Und dann gibt es genau das Gegenteil dazu , wo sich die Fische auf alles stürzen was Krawall macht.



Ganz genau darum geht es. Es gibt halt wieder mal keine pauschalen Antworten.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee, das kenne ich leider nicht.
> 
> War ein DDR Buch glaub ich.



Dann hab ich mich geirrt, entschuldige bitte. (Wirklich ein schönes Buch aus den romantischen Anfängen des Hantatums)
Aber beim "Herunterfallenden Taschenmesser" klingelt irgendwas... Zeiske? Grübelgrübel..


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bau mir nen Polecup an die Stipprute. Ich verlasse diesen Graben erst, wenn ich mindestens 100 Fische in einer Session gefangen habe. Mit Pech muss ich halt 2 Jahre durchziehen, bis sich in dem Ding was Fortgepflanzt hat.



Ich glaube ich habe was durcheinander gebracht. Mein Trillerpfeifen Post war für @Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mich geirrt, entschuldige bitte. (Wirklich ein schönes Buch aus den romantischen Anfängen des Hantatums)
> Aber beim "Herunterfallenden Taschenmesser" klingelt irgendwas... Zeiske? Grübelgrübel..




Zeiske oder Piper.
Irgendwann stoß ich wieder drauf. da blättere ich immer wieder mal drin.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz genau darum geht es. Es gibt halt wieder mal keine pauschalen Antworten.


So ist es


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Zu den Geräuschen im Wasser habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich noch in (fast) unberührten Forellen Bächen mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war habe ich vom Ufer kein einzigen Fisch gefangen, ein kleines knackendes Ästchen hat schon gereicht, und die Stelle war für ne halbe Stunde raus. Wenn ich mit meinen Gummistiefeln durch den Bach gelaufen bin gab es keine Probleme, ich habe mich oft genug lang gemacht und bin komplett rein geflogen, das hat die Fische nicht gestört. Es ist ein Unterschied ob die Geräusche bzw. Vibrationen von außen kommen oder ob sie im Gewässer sind.


Du hast ja relativ schnelles Fließwasser aufgeführt, das macht in sich sowieso allermeist sehr viel Lärm!  
Das ist dann wieder die Sache mit der Gewöhnung und Abhärtung.
Eigentlich nur sehr überraschend, dass die Schritte am Ufer trotz der Wassergeräusche so gut differenziert und detektiert werden können. 

Fließwasser = hochfrequent ?, Schritte = dumpf tieffrequent ? weiß ich aktuell nicht.

Habe eine Beobachtung in der Richtung mit relativ "dummen" Regenbogenforellen im Stillwasser gemacht (abends still geworden, Badende weg, alleine am Wasser), die selbst leise Schritte auf dem stark verwurzelten Waldboden so gut wahrgenommen haben, dass sie immer in 60-70m Distanz ausgewichen sind, egal wie seitlich herum ich versucht habe ranzupirschen, genau die entgegengesetze Bewegung des Schwarmes beim Insekten schnabulieren. Die Übertragung mit den Baumwurzeln erscheint mir ja noch sehr plausibel. Wald/Torfboden wie Moor geht in die Richtung, was feederbrassen schreibt.

Zur Verbesserung mußte ich meine Annäherung anders gestalten und das Superweitwerfen auch noch hinbekommen/steigern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zeiske oder Piper.
> Irgendwann stoß ich wieder drauf. da blättere ich immer wieder mal drin.


Hatte ich bei Kochtopfs "Döbelgeschenkbuch" gleich wieder an Zeiske gedacht! 

Übrigens sehr spendabel von Minimax, wenn ich den Webantiquaren mal glaube.


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas
Das ist das kleine dingelchen mit *Heckbremse 




*
Hat ihren festen Platz an meiner ersten Matchrute und fische die Kombi immer wieder gerne.




Irgendwann von Ende der 80er
wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 
Etwas verstaubt, sorry.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber beim "Herunterfallenden Taschenmesser" klingelt irgendwas... Zeiske? Grübelgrübel..



@Minimax
Mini.....ich hab mal schnell gesucht und auch gefunden.
(aus W. Zeiske Kleines Angelbuch für Kinder 2. Auflage 1979):


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Irgendwann von Ende der 80er
> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
> Etwas verstaubt, sorry.


Wow , eine Traverse X, das ist eine Urzeitlegende !

Die trägt auch schon die "richtigen" Farben.

Zum Glück gibt's seit einiger Zeit ja noch mehr hochprozentigen Stuff und günstiger geworden ist es auch.

Erinnert mich sofort wieder an Andals Erwähnung von im Mai erwarteten Rutenporn.
Vlt. sollte wir sowas dafür mal einen jugendgeschützten Bereich aufmachen: 
"* Zeigt her eure Ruten ...* "


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wow , eine Traverse X, das ist eine Urzeitlegende !
> 
> Die trägt auch schon die "richtigen" Farben.
> 
> Zum Glück gibt's seit einiger Zeit ja noch mehr hochprozentigen Stuff.



Das war sozusagen der Grundstein ,erste Match und erste Steckrute ,für den darauf folgenden Rutenwald


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das ist das kleine dingelchen mit *Hxxxxxxxxx *
> Etwas verstaubt, sorry.



tolle, ehrwührdige Kombi, aber psst, psst, nicht das H-Wort benutzen...

@Professor Tinca Super, vielen Dank für die Recherche

@Nordlichtangler: Du musst Dich täuschen, es war ein Schnäppchen. Und man soll ja nicht vom
Preis einer Sache reden, sondern vom Wert Und wunderbare, echte Menschen wie den Potto in den elektronischen Weiten des Netzes zu finden, das ist halt unbezahlbar.


----------



## rhinefisher

Am Rhein kannste Wackersteine ins Wasser werfen - stört die Fische so garnicht.
Am Waldsee habe ich schon gesehen wie ein Meterhecht vor einem sanft auf die Wasseroberfläche schwebenden Blatt reißaus nimmt.
Am sichersten ist es sich ruhig und langsam zu bewegen, keine bunten oder gar glizernden Klamotten zu tragen und mit der Umgebung zu verschmelzen.
Sich in der Natur unauffällig zu verhalten ist eigentlich immer schöner; man sieht und hört einfach mehr.
Deshalb hasse ich Pieper und Glöckchen..


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jup, genau deswegen macht es aber Sinn, an seinen Erfahrungen zumindest ein Schema zu erstellen. Es gibt immer gewisse Ausschläge in die jeweilige Richtung, dahingehend beweisen es unsere Taktiken es ja schließlich, sonst hätten sie keinen Bestand. Berechenbar könnte das Angeln für mich jedenfalls nie werden, egal wie viele Kameras nun vor dir im Wasser stehen. Dafür muss das Wasser beispielsweise klar genug sein.



Natürlich, andersherum gibt es aber auch genauso viele Situationen, die nicht nach Schema F laufen, wo du mit deinem Latein quasi am Ende bist und anfängst, mehr oder weniger kopflos zu experimentieren.
Sei es Köder x zieht nicht, Futter wirkt nicht so wie man erhofft, Fische sind heute mal die Mimose wegen zu großen Haken etc. etc.
Und dann geht das Probieren los, ohne zu wissen was da unten los ist und ob überhaupt was los ist.
Auf der einen Seite möchte man am liebsten nachsehen, andererseits juckts in den Fingern und man verändert Taktik, Material, Futter, Köder usw.
Letzteres natürlich nur gegeben, wenn man entweder über Erfahrung und Gewässerkenntnis verfügt (wobei das auch kein Garant ist, es beruhigt nur die Nerven), oder halt Ideen hat und diese versucht umzusetzen.

Ob es letztlich fruchtet entscheiden aber auch nicht wir, sondern das Ziel der Begierde, eben das macht unser Hobby aus.

Wir bilden uns lediglich ein, alles mögliche getan zu haben...für den Seelenfrieden, und dennoch suchen wir immer wieder nach Ausreden wie Vollmond, falsche Seeseite, schlechte Windverhältnisse, blöde Vögel.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Wettereinflüsse, die Pegelstände, der Eintrag an Nahrung oder anderen Dingen kann ich nur kalkulieren, aber nie Wissen.



kalkulieren lässt sich nur was man mit Gewissheit kennt, von daher ist es dann spekulativ




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kannst nur versuchen deinen Erfolg zu maximieren



Diese höher schneller weiter-Mentalität ist nunmal nicht meine.
Bei meinem Hobby muß ich nix maximieren oder bin irgendwem Rechenschaft schuldig.
Natürlich versucht man sein Tun in irgendeine Richtung zu lenken, Montagen zu verändern etc pp.
Im Endeffekt ist das aber nix andres wie "hit & try", und das nahezu bei jedem Ansitz.

Wenn ich heim fahre vom Angeln, fahre ich in 99% aller Fälle zufrieden nach Hause, völlig egal ob geschneidert, den Sack voll oder auch nen guten Fisch verloren habe.
Klar, über letzteres mag man sich längere Zeit ärgern und man grübelt drüber, vorallem wenn man den Gegner schon sehen konnte.

Die vielen unbekannten Variablen die zwischen meinem Tun und dem sicheren Erfolg stehen, sind in der Summe deutlich zu hoch und nichtmal ansatzweise vorhersehbar/berechenbar.
Während des Drills fliegt dir ne Mücke inne Nase, du rutscht mit deinen Gummistiefeln beim Anschlag aus, beim Ranleiern flattert dir ne Fledermaus in die Schnur....es gibt millionen Situationen die du nie auf dem Schirm haben kannst....und genau die entscheiden aber oft das Ergebnis, z.T. in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde.

Das zeigt aber auch nur das Rückschläge einfach mit zum Leben dazu gehören, sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig.
Man kann noch soviel optimieren, diese Rückschläge wird es immer geben, und vorallem dann, wenn man nie mit rechnet.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> tolle, ehrwührdige Kombi, aber psst, psst, nicht das H-Wort benutzen...


What the Heck?


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> tolle, ehrwührdige Kombi, aber psst, psst, nicht das H-Wort benutzen...


 hab es schon gelesen   
und konnte mir da einen Kommentar nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Natürlich, andersherum gibt es aber auch genauso viele Situationen, die nicht nach Schema F laufen, wo du mit deinem Latein quasi am Ende bist und anfängst, mehr oder weniger kopflos zu experimentieren.
> Sei es Köder x zieht nicht, Futter wirkt nicht so wie man erhofft, Fische sind heute mal die Mimose wegen zu großen Haken etc. etc.
> Und dann geht das Probieren los, ohne zu wissen was da unten los ist und ob überhaupt was los ist.
> Auf der einen Seite möchte man am liebsten nachsehen, andererseits juckts in den Fingern und man verändert Taktik, Material, Futter, Köder usw.
> Letzteres natürlich nur gegeben, wenn man entweder über Erfahrung und Gewässerkenntnis verfügt (wobei das auch kein Garant ist, es beruhigt nur die Nerven), oder halt Ideen hat und diese versucht umzusetzen.
> 
> Ob es letztlich fruchtet entscheiden aber auch nicht wir, sondern das Ziel der Begierde, eben das macht unser Hobby aus.
> 
> Wir bilden uns lediglich ein, alles mögliche getan zu haben...für den Seelenfrieden, und dennoch suchen wir immer wieder nach Ausreden wie Vollmond, falsche Seeseite, schlechte Windverhältnisse, blöde Vögel.



Wie bei jedem anderen Hobby auch, wir entwickeln Routinen und Alternativen. Um etwas anderes wird es nie gehen. Wer sich unter jeder Herausforderung versucht zu beweisen, erlernt neue Strategien unter neuen Einflüssen. Es ist doch toll, das unser Gehirn immer wieder neue Ansätze liefert/ermöglicht. Für mich ist es beispielsweise vollkommen gleich, wie schwer es wird. Ich knacke die Sau! Mentalität gehört nämlich genauso dazu. Vom Schreiben und Lesen fängst du keine Fische. Ausreden brauche ich auch keine.

Ich fahre los und steigere mich immer wieder. Ist das Glück?



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> kalkulieren lässt sich nur was man mit Gewissheit kennt, von daher ist es dann spekulativ



Ja, schrieb ich doch. Schematisch vorgehen, etwas anderes tun wir doch ohnehin nie. Klappt für viele Angler an tausenden Tagen. Es gibt Wege, Fischen habhaft zu werden, die sich etabliert haben. Es muss ja Gründe geben, warum immer mal wieder immer die gleichen Personen etwas besser fangen. Sie spekulieren nicht, sie haben die Erfahrung für das jeweilige Szenario.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Diese höher schneller weiter-Mentalität ist nunmal nicht meine.
> Bei meinem Hobby muß ich nix maximieren oder bin irgendwem Rechenschaft schuldig.



Musst du auch nicht. Es ist vollkommen Banane, ob du Plumsangeln gehst, der Quappe nachjagst oder den Mond anbellst. Was du am Wasser machst, ist das, was du liebst. Trotzdem teilen die Leute ihre Erfolge, bei großen Fischen ist das Lächeln immer etwas Breiter. Beim Friedfischangeln macht es halt keinen Sinn, eine Plötze von 20 Zentimeter fangen zu wollen. Entweder suchst du dir halt die großen Fische raus oder versuchst eine Menge zu fangen. Die Fischarten im Friedfischberei sind nun mal nicht so spannend wie Hecht, Zander, Aal, Barsch und Karpfen.

Fange ich meine Plötze von Fingerlänge, soll ich dann Einpacken oder wie jeder Harry nur dem großen Foto nachjagen?


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> keine bunten oder *gar glitzernden* Klamotten



Mist, jetzt bin ich raus!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Bei Fischen wie bei Menschen ist alles gewöhnungs Sache. Wenn an Flüssen viele Menschen am Ufer entlang gehen und der Geräuschpegel (Vibrationen) hoch ist gewöhnen sich die Fische sicher daran. Wenn aber an einem abgelegenen Bächlein wo zwei bis vier Autos am Tag lang fahren und ein paar Wanderer lang laufen, dann jemand auch noch so leise am Ufer lang läuft, wo dazu noch umgefallene Bäume liegen, ( Fußgänger also ausgeschlossen) sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Wie gesagt der scheucheffekt war klar und deutlich nur vom Ufer ausgegangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt bin ich raus!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320717



Dein Ghillie zum Christoph(er) Street Day(Achtung Wortwitz) Öff?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dein Ghillie zum Christopher Street Day(Achtung Wortwitz) ?



Ich war mit meiner Schwester gestern Shoppen, sie hatte Geburtstag. Da wurde jedes Accessoire versteckt hinter den Spiegeln vor dem Verkaufspersonal anprobiert. Ich bin da Schmerzfrei.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320717



Musst du immer alles kaputt machen 

Steht dir aber, du kannst es tragen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Musst du immer alles kaputt machen



Wenn ich am Wasser nicht laut sein darf, dann wenigstens Hübsch!


----------



## Xianeli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320717




Siehst du @geomas das hier hätte man verpixeln können und besser sollen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Siehst du @geomas das hier hätte man verpixeln können und besser sollen



Nönönönönönönö. Nönönönönö.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Wasser nicht laut sein darf, dann wenigstens Hübsch!



Ok, nennen wir es hübsch


----------



## Minimax

Ich angle gerne mal an einem umgekippten, eutrophierten Tümpel, bei dem die obere Wasserschicht aus einem einzigen riesigen Laubenschwarm besteht. Ist halt siedlungsgünstig gelegen, was solls.
Jedenfalls sind laute Knallgeräusche in der Gegend relativ häufig, seis die Brandenburger Vorliebe für selbstgebasteltes Feuerwerk, Ein Überschallknall oder das Sondengänger mal das kriegen, was sie verdienen. Bei diesen Knallgeräuschen hüpft die ganze Ukeloberfläche des Teiches geschlossen 10cm aus dem Wasser, ein grandioses Schauspiel: Klar nehmen unsere Kunden laute Geräusche war. Ich pflichte aber auch bei, es ist eine Sache der Konditionierung, in abglegenen Gewässern sind die Fische nachweisbar scheuer.
Am selben Tümpel kann man gut auch die Luftsicht der Fische beobachten: Fliegt da ein größerer Vogel (Ente aufwärts) nicht zu hoch übers Wasser, zieht er sozusagen eine sprudelnde Bahn panischer Kleinfische hinter sich her, wie diese komischen russischen Halbflugboote.


@Fantastic Fishing : Geile Frise, jefällt ma.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Es ist auch meine Aufgabe als großer Bruder, meiner Schwester zu zeigen, das dass Leben nicht nur Ernst ist. Ich erkläre ihr oft, das es gut ist, ein starkes Selbstbewusstsein zu haben und sich nicht Anpassen zu müssen. Du darfst dich entblößen, trotzdem bist du Stark. Wer sich selbst nicht auf die Schippe nehmen kann, hat halt kleine Rosinen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Das Gute an Karneval ist das ich ein langes Wochenende habe. 
Mit dem Tada und Humbahumba tätärä ,dahab ich nichts für übrig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es muss ja Gründe geben, warum immer mal wieder immer die gleichen Personen etwas besser fangen.



Ich sagte ja schon, höher schneller weiter ist nicht die Intension die mich dieses Hobby ausleben lässt.
Es gibt für mich kein _besser_ fangen, weder in Menge noch Größe. Denn wer gibt denn dieses _besser_ vor? Sinds die anderen denen ich nachgeifer oder ists mein innerer Schweinehund?
Im Hobbybereich gibt es dieses _besser_ nicht in meinem Vokabular, beruflich schon, denn dort ist es jederzeit erforderlich und dafür werd ich letztlich auch entlohnt.
Hobby ist Leben, Genuss, Abschalten, Auszeit, den da oben nen lieben Mann sein lassen.
Alles andre wäre für mich eben kein Hobby, ich unterliege Zwängen die ich verbissen versuche zu erfüllen, egal ob selbst eingestreut oder nur nachgerannt.

Kommst du auch noch hin mit dem Älterwerden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> das Sondengänger mal das kriegen, was sie verdienen.





Jemein aber juuuut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kommst du auch noch hin mit dem Älterwerden



Das ist aber eher eine arrogante Phrase, denn ein Argument. Ich fange immer gerne viel und mehr, auch als andere. Es treibt mich an, schiebt mich über den Berg, lässt mich alle Hindernis bewältigen. Wenn ich nur am Wasser sitzen will, nehme ich mir nen Schachbrett mit, aber keine Angel.

Der Unterschied könnte zwischen uns auch ganz einfach sein: Ich lebe das Angeln. Für dich ist es ein Hobby.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher eine arrogante Phrase, denn ein Argument. Ich fange immer gerne viel und mehr, auch als andere. Es treibt mich an, schiebt mich über den Berg, lässt mich alle Hindernis bewältigen. Wenn ich nur am Wasser sitzen will, nehme ich mir nen Schachbrett mit, aber keine Angel.
> 
> Der Unterschied könnte zwischen uns auch ganz einfach sein: Ich lebe das Angeln. Für dich ist es ein Hobby.


Ich denke das verstehen nur Leute die sich u.a für das Wettkampffischen begeistern können.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War von euch niemand los bei dem Traumwetter heute oder war es bei euch nicht so schön?



Doch, hier! 

Zuerst das wichtigste: Ich saß heute zwei Stunden bei vollem Sonnenschein im T-Shirt am See, genoss die Wärme, traf drei Angelkollegen und mit dem einen bin ich dann so sehr ins Gespräch über Vereinsgewässer, Fischbestände, und Grundelrezepte versunken, dass ich dauernd vergaß, beim Auswerfen im Takt zu bleiben. Schön wars, auch ohne Fisch, besser hätte der letzte Vorfrühlingstag nicht ausklingen können. 

Nach meinem Misserfolg gestern musste ich heute aber unbedingt nochmal den Method Feeder ausführen. Dem FF-Futter habe ich nochmal etwas mehr Trockenzutat hinzugefügt und dann passte es auch wunderbar mit der Konsistenz und dem Auflösungsverhalten. Gestern hatte ich es wohl einfach viel zu feucht, muss man ja auch erstmal ein Gefühl für bekommen. 

Mal sehen, ob ich mich bei dem Wetter morgen motivieren kann, nochmal an einem kleineren Weiher anzugreifen, aber eigentlich müsste ich das jetzt durchziehen, bis sich der Erfolg einstellt, komme was wolle. So oder so habe ich von oben genanntem Kollegen aber noch ein paar sehr nützliche Infos bekommen (Geschichten von großen Döbeln, schönen Schleien und riesigen Brassen ) und konnte ihm auch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320717


Was für ein geiler Typ .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Arrogant keinesfalls, sondern reine Erfahrung, die nunmal mit dem Älterwerden zwangsläufig einher geht.
Vor 20 Jahren hat ich auch noch andre Flausen inner Birne....der Fokus verändert sich nunmal, bei jedem, egal in welche Richtung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Unterschied könnte zwischen uns auch ganz einfach sein:* Ich lebe das Angeln.* Für dich ist es ein Hobby.




Richtig.
Könnte glatt von mir sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich denke das verstehen nur Leute die sich u.a für das Wettkampffischen begeistern können.



Ich fange gerne viele Fische und das seit meiner Kindheit. Ich bin kein Großfischjäger, sondern besessen von der Masse. Das ist einfach etwas, was jedem Individuell in die Wiege gelegt wird. Ich liebe es, Biss um Biss zu verwandeln, die Pose ständig abtauchen zu sehen. Darauf arbeite ich hin, jeden Tag.

Was aber immer verwechselt und hineininterpretiert wird: Trotzdem erhole ich mich, trotzdem entspanne ich mich. Ich schieße Bilder von Vögeln, begutachte einen Fisch, führe Selbstgespräche, lasse mir die Sonne in den Nacken scheinen. Ich sitze auch nicht immer auf der Box. Manchmal im Gras oder auf dem Eimer. Dieses Gen "Erfolg bei seinem Hobby" zu haben, ist für mich abseits des Angelns auch gegeben.

Kraftsport beispielsweise. Kilo um Kilo packst du auf die Stange, dir Blutet die Nase vom Druck des Gewichts. Du verdienst nichts damit, keinen Interessiert es. Doch machst du es! Warum? Weil es die eigenen Grenzen sind, die du überflügelst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Arrogant keinesfalls, sondern reine Erfahrung, die nunmal mit dem Älterwerden zwangsläufig einher geht.
> Vor 20 Jahren hat ich auch noch andre Flausen inner Birne....der Fokus verändert sich nunmal, bei jedem, egal in welche Richtung.



Welche Prioritäten?

Das ist vielleicht gesellschaftlicher Schnitt, aber nicht auf jeden Anwendbar. Ich mache beim Angeln ja auch alles, nicht nur eine fixierte Art der Methoden. Ich renne auch auf Döbel am Fluss rum oder sitze auf Quappen im Hafen. Ich stelle auch Aalen nach. Mein Zentrum der Leidenschaft ist aber das Friedfischangeln in Reinkultur. Das ist wie Briefmarkensammeln. Mich fragt auch immer jeder, warum ich auf Weißfische im Flüsschen ansitze. Wieso nicht Barsche oder Zander? Du, manchmal haben wir einfach das gefunden, was unser Leben ausfüllt.

Darüberhinaus bin ich weder Familienmensch, noch gemeinschaftlicher Biertrinker oder Herdentier. Ich will keine eigene Familie oder ein Haus. Ich brauche keine dickes Konto oder die Aussicht auf das hippe Handy. Gib mir ne Angeln, Futter und Maden und da haste deine Priorität. Der einzige Fokus, der sich bei mir ändert, ist an der Kamera. (natürlich auch mal andere Fischarten/Methoden abseits meiner Vorliebe, das ist aber NUR strategischer Natur)

(und ich unterstelle dir nicht arrogant zu sein, aber das Alter hat nichts mit der Ansicht gegenüber seinem Hobby zu tun)(frag mich in 20 Jahren nochmals  )


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fange gerne viele Fische und das seit meiner Kindheit. Ich bin kein Großfischjäger, sondern besessen von der Masse. Das ist einfach etwas, was jedem Individuell in die Wiege gelegt wird. Ich liebe es, Biss um Biss zu verwandeln, die Pose ständig abtauchen zu sehen. Darauf arbeite ich hin, jeden Tag.
> 
> Was aber immer verwechselt und hineininterpretiert wird: Trotzdem erhole ich mich, trotzdem entspanne ich mich. Ich schieße Bilder von Vögeln, begutachte einen Fisch, führe Selbstgespräche, lasse mir die Sonne in den Nacken scheinen. Ich sitze auch nicht immer auf der Box. Manchmal im Gras oder auf dem Eimer. Dieses Gen "Erfolg bei seinem Hobby" zu haben, ist für mich abseits des Angelns auch gegeben.
> 
> Kraftsport beispielsweise. Kilo um Kilo packst du auf die Stange, dir Blutet die Nase vom Druck des Gewichts. Du verdienst nichts damit, keinen Interessiert es. Doch machst du es! Warum? Weil es die eigenen Grenzen sind, die du überflügelst.


Ich ticke da ja auch so.
Für mich ist das positiver Stress .
Ich fange an auf der Kiepe zu rotieren wenn der erste Biss kommt und die Pose in die Tiefe rauscht oder die Spitze der Feederrute rumgezogen wird.
Bei einem Wettkampf neben mir die ersten Fische gefangen werden.
Ich liebe es weil es kurzweilig ist.
Einfach diese variantenreiche Art der Angelei  Fische zu fangen.
Ich bin ein glücklicher Mensch wenn ich voll Fischschleim  und den anhaftenden Gerüchen von Futter und Gewürzen nachhause komme und schlafe mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht ein und freue mich aud das nächste mal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich ticke da ja auch so.
> Für mich ist das positiver Stress .
> Ich fange an auf der Kiepe zu rotieren wenn der erste Biss kommt und die Pose in die Tiefe rauscht oder die Spitze der Feederrute rumgezogen wird.
> Bei einem Wettkampf neben mir die ersten Fische gefangen werden.
> Ich liebe es weil es kurzweilig ist.
> Einfach diese variantenreiche Art der Angelei  Fische zu fangen.
> Ich bin ein glücklicher Mensch wenn ich voll Fischschleim  und den anhaftenden Gerüchen von Futter und Gewürzen nachhause zu kommen und schlafe mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht ein und freue mich aud das nächste mal.



Ich hab auch nicht Geduld dafür, ewig zu warten. Das ist auch der Grund, warum mir Specimenhunting so schwer fällt. Ich sitze dann wie ne Kartoffel auf dem Acker rum und mir fehlt dann etwas. Wenn ich mit Zelt zum Angeln fahre, dann Feeder ich 18 Stunden und schlafe 6.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht Geduld dafür, ewig zu warten. Das ist auch der Grund, warum mir Specimenhunting so schwer fällt. Ich sitze dann wie ne Kartoffel auf dem Acker rum und mir fehlt dann etwas. Wenn ich mit Zelt zum Angeln fahre, dann Feeder ich 18 Stunden und schlafe 6.


Meine Gedult ist da auch nicht unendlich wenn ich mal so auf gezieltes Karpfenfischen gucke .
Wenn ich das mal drei Tage am Stück mache habe ich immer ne Match  Pol , Feeder oder ne Spinnrute dabei.
Jetzt nur die Zeit absitzen wäre mir zu langweilig.
Das würde ich für ein paar Stunden können aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Welche Prioritäten?
> 
> Das ist vielleicht gesellschaftlicher Schnitt, aber nicht auf jeden Anwendbar.
> Darüberhinaus bin ich weder Familienmensch, noch gemeinschaftlicher Biertrinker oder Herdentier. Ich will keine eigene Familie oder ein Haus. Ich brauche keine dickes Konto oder die Aussicht auf das hippe Handy. Gib mir ne Angeln, Futter und Maden und da haste deine Priorität. Der einzige Fokus, der sich bei mir ändert, ist an der Kamera. (natürlich auch mal andere Fischarten/Methoden abseits meiner Vorliebe, das ist aber NUR strategischer Natur)
> 
> (und ich unterstelle dir nicht arrogant zu sein, aber das Alter hat nichts mit der Ansicht gegenüber seinem Hobby zu tun)(frag mich in 20 Jahren nochmals  )



Prioritäten, die sich im Laufe des Lebens nunmal verändern...ist bei jedem Menschen so, sonst wären wir ja keine.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist dies sicher dein Fokus wie oben geschrieben, der ist aber nicht von Dauer, irgendwann wird es durch was auch immer Veränderungen geben, die dich in deinem Tun anders lenken werden.
Ob das nun der Griff zum Bier, nen Dach übern Kopf, die neueste 16m Kopfrute oder auch nen Frauchen an der Seite ist, sei mal völlig dahingestellt. Es wird sie aber geben diese Veränderungen, und das sind halt Prioritäten im eigenen Leben, die mal mehr oder weniger gewichtig werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zunächst einmal finde ich die Unterscheidung leben/Hobby exkremental. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Zugang zum angeln und jede Heck ist anders.



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich bin Heimscheisser... da bekommen mich keine 10 Pferde drauf


Das ändert sich schlagartig wenn am WSser Durchfall einsetzt 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die grünen Zelthäuschen der Carphanta....
> 
> Musst nur warten bis gerade keiner drin ist oder schickst se kurz weg.


Am besten Delkim als Klingelton und wenn alle zu den Ruten rennen Attacke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Meine Gedult ist da auch nicht unendlich wenn ich mal so auf gezieltes Karpfenfischen gucke .
> Wenn ich das mal drei Tage am Stück mache habe ich immer ne Match  Pol , Feeder oder ne Spinnrute dabei.
> Jetzt nur die Zeit absitzen wäre mir zu langweilig.
> Das würde ich für ein paar Stunden können aber nicht mehr.



Ich denke, deswegen ist Angeln auch so toll. Es deckt alle Vorlieben ab. Ich finde Aalangler spannend, genauso wie Stipper. Nur Menschen mit Heckbremse sind widerlich.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Prioritäten, die sich im Laufe des Lebens nunmal verändern...ist bei jedem Menschen so, sonst wären wir ja keine.
> Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist dies sicher dein Fokus wie oben geschrieben, der ist aber nicht von Dauer, irgendwann wird es durch was auch immer Veränderungen geben, die dich in deinem Tun anders lenken werden.
> Ob das nun der Griff zum Bier, nen Dach übern Kopf, die neueste 16m Kopfrute oder auch nen Frauchen an der Seite ist, sei mal völlig dahingestellt. Es wird sie aber geben diese Veränderungen, und das sind halt Prioritäten im eigenen Leben, die mal mehr oder weniger gewichtig werden.



Ich wäre ein Narr, mich dieser Aussage zu verwehren. Ich hätte mich vor 10 Jahren auch nicht beim Bloggen gesehen. Vielleicht baue ich in 15 Jahren Raketen? Ich gebe dir Recht, obgleich Angeln sich von mir nicht mehr Trennen lässt.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fange gerne viele Fische und das seit meiner Kindheit. Ich bin kein Großfischjäger, sondern besessen von der Masse. Das ist einfach etwas, was jedem Individuell in die Wiege gelegt wird. Ich liebe es, Biss um Biss zu verwandeln, die Pose ständig abtauchen zu sehen. Darauf arbeite ich hin, jeden Tag.
> 
> Was aber immer verwechselt und hineininterpretiert wird: Trotzdem erhole ich mich, trotzdem entspanne ich mich. Ich schieße Bilder von Vögeln, begutachte einen Fisch, führe Selbstgespräche, lasse mir die Sonne in den Nacken scheinen. Ich sitze auch nicht immer auf der Box. Manchmal im Gras oder auf dem Eimer. Dieses Gen "Erfolg bei seinem Hobby" zu haben, ist für mich abseits des Angelns auch gegeben.
> 
> Kraftsport beispielsweise. Kilo um Kilo packst du auf die Stange, dir Blutet die Nase vom Druck des Gewichts. Du verdienst nichts damit, keinen Interessiert es. Doch machst du es! Warum? Weil es die eigenen Grenzen sind, die du überflügelst.



Da kann man mal sehen wie sich Angelkollegen unterscheiden. Mir geht es darum das ich regelmäßig fange, und gerade wenn es heißt es geht eh nichts, das macht mich richtig heiß, das spornt mich an. In schwierigen Situationen, an schwierigen Tagen trotzdem zum Erfolg zu kommen. An solchen Tagen wo “eh nichts geht“ versuche ich es besonders um raus zu kriegen was den Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## Minimax

Mir liegen die Zeitintensiven Ansitzmethoden garnicht, nach zwanzig Minuten ohne Posenbewegung oder Spitzenzucken hab ich mir die Fingernägel bis zum Handgelenk abgeknabbert oder geh Schmetterlinge und Grashüpfer ärgern. Nach ner halben Stunde würde ich vermutlich Intimblutungen kriegen. So bin ich zu einer ewigen Existenz als Kleinfischangler/Schneider verurteilt..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mir liegen die Zeitintensiven Ansitzmethoden garnicht, nach zwanzig Minuten ohne Posenbewegung oder Spitzenzucken hab ich mir die Fingernägel bis zum Handgelenk abgeknabbert oder geh Schmetterlinge und Grashüpfer ärgern. Nach ner halben Stunde würde ich vermutlich Intimblutungen kriegen. So bin ich zu einer ewigen Existenz als Kleinfischangler/Schneider verurteilt..


Aber du verpasst locker 2/3 aller Bisse!
An der Fulda wirst du mitunter Geduld brauchen, aber wir können uns ja mit Unsinn reden ablenken


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Da kann man mal sehen wie sich Angelkollegen unterscheiden. Mir geht es darum das ich regelmäßig fange, und gerade wenn es heißt es geht eh nichts, das macht mich richtig heiß, das spornt mich an. In schwierigen Situationen, an schwierigen Tagen trotzdem zum Erfolg zu kommen. An solchen Tagen wo “eh nichts geht“ versuche ich es besonders um raus zu kriegen was den Unterschied ausmacht.



Gute Einstellung! Und mal ehrlich: Wir haben vielmehr schlechte Tage beim Angeln zu bewältigen als gute. Ich liebe es ebenfalls, mich dieser Feststellung zu unterwerfen und es so gut es geht, zu bekämpfen.

Für mich gehts dabei aber nicht um den Erfolg gegenüber anderen, sondern einfach dem Gefühl beim Heimweg. Ich freue mich wie Bolle, wenn ein Plan aufging. Ein Superstar wirst du mit diesem Hobby ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ändert sich schlagartig wenn am WSser Durchfall einsetzt



Wird nicht passieren ^^ da ich von Haus aus einen nervösen Magen habe wird seit geraumer Zeit vorm Angeln vorgesorgt


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Wird nicht passieren ^^ da ich von Haus aus einen nervösen Magen habe wird seit geraumer Zeit vorm Angeln vorgesorgt


Das Reizdarmsyndrom hat meine Ansprüche jedenfalls deutlich sinken lassen (und ich habe dabei schon tolle angelstellen gefunden, man muss nur warten bis es ein zwei mal geregnet hat


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wäre ein Narr, mich dieser Aussage zu verwehren. Ich hätte mich vor 10 Jahren auch nicht beim Bloggen gesehen. Vielleicht baue ich in 15 Jahren Raketen? Ich gebe dir Recht, obgleich Angeln sich von mir nicht mehr Trennen lässt.



Sieste, jetzt sind wir wieder konform.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung! Und mal ehrlich: Wir haben vielmehr schlechte Tage beim Angeln zu bewältigen als gute. Ich liebe es ebenfalls, mich dieser Feststellung zu unterwerfen und es so gut es geht, zu bekämpfen.
> 
> Für mich gehts dabei aber nicht um den Erfolg gegenüber anderen, sondern einfach dem Gefühl beim Heimweg. Ich freue mich wie Bolle, wenn ein Plan aufging. Ein Superstar wirst du mit diesem Hobby ohnehin nicht.



Ich versuche mir selbst was zu beweisen und wenn es klappt schlafe ich mit einem Lächeln seelenruhig ein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sieste, jetzt sind wir wieder konform.



Jau, sind wir auch. Es ist ja ohnehin philosophisch. Wat wäre die Welt arm, würden wir alle Gleich sein. Mal schauen, in 20 Jahren schreibe ich dir dazu nochmals.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Dann bin ich sicherlich schon Vollblutangler....ähm Rentner


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> So bin ich zu einer ewigen Existenz als Kleinfischangler/Schneider verurteilt..



Nein! Du bist einfach nur du selbst!



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich sicherlich schon Vollblutangler....ähm Rentner



Quappenlord.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sieste, jetzt sind wir wieder konform.


Nehmt euch ein Zimmer!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nein! Du bist einfach nur du selbst!


Eben, kleinfischangler und Schneider


----------



## Hering 58

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich sicherlich schon Vollblutangler....ähm Rentner


Also Vollblut Rentner .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler: Du musst Dich täuschen, es war ein Schnäppchen. Und man soll ja nicht vom
> Preis einer Sache reden, sondern vom Wert Und wunderbare, echte Menschen wie den Potto in den elektronischen Weiten des Netzes zu finden, das ist halt unbezahlbar.


Das klingt sehr gut und freut mich doppelt!

(Auch dass Geld für den investintensiven Rutenbau übergeblieben ist )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eben, kleinfischangler und Schneider



Er wird die Competion gewinnen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er wird die Competion gewinnen!


Er oder geo, ganz sicher.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nehmt euch ein Zimmer!



Er ist ja kein Familienmensch, man hab ich auch nen Glück


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Er oder geo, ganz sicher.



Wenn ich weiterhin so topmotiviert mit dem Messen agiere, landest du zumindest vor mir. 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Er ist ja kein Familienmensch, man hab ich auch nen Glück



Zwingerklub geht aber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fahre los und steigere mich immer wieder. Ist das Glück?


Falsche Zeitform, so derart: ich habe mich erfolgreich gesteigert. 

Das ist in meiner Erfahrung und Wertung dann ein echtes warmes und heißes Glücksgefühl!  Je schwieriger die Hürden zu nehmen waren, umso intensiver und langanhaltender. 
Verbunden mit dem Adrenalin eines außerordenlichen Drills dröhnt das auch schon mal wochenlang.     

Also das, was ich als endlich geglückt, beglückend und wahres Glück bezeichnen tue.

Im Gegensatz zu dem, was oft schon als Glück im Sinne glücklicher Zufall oder eher Unfall bezeichnet wird; manche halten ja auch den notorischen Gustav Gans und einen Lottogewinn dafür.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Er oder geo, ganz sicher.


Nur wenn ich ne Aalmutter als Monstergründling reinschummeln kann.

Ach ja - Aalmutter mit Schwinge scheint mir durchaus möglich zu sein. Die letzte hab ich vor über 30 Jahren gefangen, muß mich mal wieder an die Mole setzen...


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *Quappenlord*.



Freunde, ehrenwerte Mitglieder, geschätzte Gäste! Ein besserer Titel ward nie erfunden- merkts Euch: Wenn es jemals einen Quappenlord gab, dann ists der @Bimmelrudi, denn sein Händchen und seine freundliche Sachkenntnis was Rollen betrifft, wird nur von seiner frei geteilten Quappenkenntnis in den Schatten gestellt.
Auch wenn Quappen bald in unseren Gewässern nur noch Mythen wie Drachen oder Einhörner sind ( https://soundcloud.com/far-shoreline/the-case-of-the-missing-burbot)
Für mich jedenfalls ist der Bimmelrudi nun der Quappenlord!
hg,
minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war mit meiner Schwester gestern Shoppen, sie hatte Geburtstag. Da wurde jedes Accessoire versteckt hinter den Spiegeln vor dem Verkaufspersonal anprobiert. Ich bin da Schmerzfrei.


Das kann man sehr gut gebrauchen, um die Fische ans andere Ufer zum wartenden Angelkumpel zu scheuchen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Freunde, ehrenwerte Mitglieder, geschätzte Gäste! Ein besserer Titel ward nie erfunden- merkts Euch: Wenn es jemals einen Quappenlord gab, dann ists der



Forenwaller.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zwingerklub geht aber.


Gut dass dein Hund ein Rüde ist. Hoffe ich zumindest für den Hund dass es gut für ihn ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gut dass dein Hund ein Rüde ist. Hoffe ich zumindest für den Hund dass es gut für ihn ist



Den hattest du schon. Dein Vierbeiner war ne Hündin, oder? Wann kommt denn der nächste Wurf?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Forenwaller.



naja, dann sind wir beim Taxisaurus Rex, ein fürchterliches, urtümliches Ungetüm, aber mit klaren und aufrechten Regeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich würde jetzt gerne wieder Angeln fahren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das war wegen deiner orthographischen Entgleisung Zwinger statt Swinger- jetzt fühl ich mich schäbig.
Leider kranker Hund, niemals welpen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war wegen deiner orthographischen Entgleisung Zwinger statt Swinger- jetzt fühl ich mich schäbig.
> Leider kranker Hund, niemals welpen



:/

Schade, ich hätte gerne deinen Kopf auf einem Hund gesehen. 

E: Danke, habs erst nicht gecheckt. Klar, mit S. Bildungslücke. Ich bin der Döbel unter den Schreibern.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jau, sind wir auch. Es ist ja ohnehin philosophisch. Wat wäre die Welt arm, würden wir alle Gleich sein. Mal schauen, in 20 Jahren schreibe ich dir dazu nochmals.


Alle 10 Jahre ändert sich schon immens etwas, da kann man auch die Zielfische und Methoden mal umstellen. 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls  auch auf die Vollzeitangelei und es ist noch soviel unbekanntes auszuprobieren ! Weiß garnicht, wie man das alles schaffen soll ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Für mich jedenfalls ist der Bimmelrudi nun der Quappenlord!


Finde ich richtig gut!

(Ich habe noch keine gefangen und gegessen, weiß ich ja wenigstens jetzt wer da wirklich Ahnung von hat )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weiß garnicht, wie man das alles schaffen soll ...



Das ist mein Problem. Ich will jede Methode ebenso Meistern. Ich habe noch soviel zu tun. Alleine ein Gewässer verstehen zu lernen/seine Eigenheiten kostet mich ja schon enorm viel Zeit. Dann kommen neue Felder dazu:

Method Feedern
Pickern
Bombfischen
Stippen
Wagglern
Stickfloatfischen
Feedern
Liften
Oberflächenangeln
Madenkörbeln
Boloangeln
Kopfrute (verkürzt)

Und hinter all diesen Methoden verbergen sich verschiedene Techniken und Taktiken. Alleine eine Packung Toastbrot bietet für mich Stoff, um 40 Berichte zur schreiben. Ich muss mich beeilen. Die Zeit wird knappt. Oh weh......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mach' einfach eine Kombimethode draus! 
und blogge sie als Weltneuheit hinaus in die Welt ... die MegaKlicks werden mit dir sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mach' einfach eine Kombimethode draus!
> und blogge sie als Weltneuheit hinaus in die Welt ... die MegaKlicks werden mit dir sein.



Neeeeeeeeeeeee du. Ich schreibe das einfach nur aus meinem Blickwinkel heraus und schaue, das ich in Google lande. Die Klicks kommen ja so oder so. Wat bringt mir der Burst-Traffic aus FB, wenn der Blog kein Rückgrad hat? Das ist der momentane Plan. Einfach Inhalte rausbringen. Mir doch scheiss egal, wer das schon alles geschrieben hat.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing : Du hast schon so viele (gute) Zeilen geschrieben, streckst Du eigentlich auch Deine Fühler in Richtung papier und Print-on-Demand aus? Bei mir wär ein Plätzchen im Regal noch Frei? ("Fantastic-Fishings-Formidable-Fisch-Fibel" oder so.. ich als Bücherwurm würd mich freuen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Du hast schon so viele (gute) Zeilen geschrieben, streckst Du eigentlich auch Deine Fühler in Richtung papier und Print-on-Demand aus? Bei mir wär ein Plätzchen im Regal noch Frei? ("Fantastic-Fishings-Formidable-Fisch-Fibel" oder so.. ich als Bücherwurm würd mich freuen)



Diggi, ich plane E-Books im umfangreichen Ausmaß. Feedern/Pickern/Schleien/Stillwasser(friedfischangeln)/Die Brassenbeschwörung/XYZ. Ich baue gerade einfach nur die Basis über den Blog als Instrument und späteres Zubrot auf und lagere andere Produkte drumherum.

Ich könnte sicherlich knallharten Gedankenstoff aufs Papier zaubern, der sich nicht verstecken muss. Allerdings habe ich gerade andere Prioritäten. Schau ma mien Jung, jetzt widme ich 2 Monate meiner Zeit dem Graben (falls noch Fische drin, sonst kleiner Fluss). Dann schreibe ich über die Bonbons. Schleien Feedern und Schleien Liften.

Dann kommt wat für die Rute&Rolle. Zwischenweg bin ich Fieldtester fürs AB (hab Rute bekommen, Tackletester). Bei mir rüttelt das am Baum, ich hab eigentlich alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Dann wandere ich jetzt mal zum Graben, um zu sehen, ob der Weizen gefressen wurde. 2 kleine Hände voll habe ich in 30 Zentimeter tiefem Wasser abgeladen, wo ich das Resultat sehen kann. Ist er verschwunden, habe ich Hoffnung. Liegt er noch dort, kriege ich Bauchschmerzen. Bisher wurde er immer bei diesen Tests vertilgt.


----------



## Racklinger

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Körperschall ist das was die Fische am stärsten wahrnehmen.
> Beispiel : Du kannst dich am Wasser ruhig unterhalten.
> Nicht anschreien
> Das bekommen die Fische kaum mit.
> Aber tritt mal auf den Boden,besonders Moorboden.
> Da bekommen die Fische auf der anderen Uferseite noch Kopfschmerzen.


Kommt aber auch drauf an, wie die Fische, ich sag mal "trainiert" sind. Wenn an dem Gewässer tagtäglich Spaziergänger mit ihren Hunden unterwegs sind, sind diese Geräusche normal für die. Wenn an dem Gewässer natürlich sonst keine Sau ist, reicht ein lauter Furz auf dem Stuhl.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Weizen liegt noch da.


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Weizen liegt noch da.



Schade dann sind die Fische noch im Urlaub....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Schade dann sind die Fische noch im Urlaub....



Mir düngt, das dort einfach keine ausgeprägten beangelbaren Schwärme mehr sind. Ich habe heute bestimmt das 15x ne Runde mit dem Hund entlang des Grabens gedreht. Es gab keine Anzeichen für fischiges Leben. Keine Rotfedern, Rotaugen oder ein schnappender Döbel. Nur zur Erinnerung:

Der Graben hatte letztes Jahr KEIN Wasser mehr und am Ende Nisten die Kormorane. Viele Reiher standen an den Rändern wo noch Wasser war, möglicherweise wurden die Fische in den letzten Zonen mit Wasser komplett ausradiert. Obendrauf hat der Biber die Mündung in den kleinen Fluss verbaut gehabt, es gab also keinen Wechsel mehr. On Top hat der König der Nager weiter Stromab auch seine Burg am kleinen Fluss gehabt, wodurch über die Elbe der Zugang für Fische verwehrt blieb. Das ist schon ins sich geschlossen ein Brett für diesen kleinen Lebensraum.

Allerdings habe ich auch die Erfahrung mit Gräben gemacht, das du die Fische nicht siehst, weil sie sich bedeckt halten und nicht auffallen wollen. Sie sind für das Auge unsichtbar, weil sie sich vor Räubern schützen.

Man ist das Spannend! Morgen fahre ich gleich wieder hin. 

(Obendrauf spielt die Zeit gegen mich, bald wuchert alles wieder zu und du kannst dort nicht Angeln, ich habe also nur den März und vielleicht Teile des Aprils, dann kann ich dort keine Unternehmungen mehr angedeihen lassen)


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch die Erfahrung mit Gräben gemacht, das du die Fische nicht siehst, weil sie sich bedeckt halten und nicht auffallen wollen. Sie sind für das Auge unsichtbar, weil sie sich vor Räubern schützen.



Das wird es wohl sein...
Evtl kommen die Fische dann in der Dunkelheit aus den Löchern gekrochen weil es Tagsüber zu heikel für sie würde.
Sollche Bäche habe ich hier auch,man denkt die sind Fischleer...
Aber die Fische sehen dich bevor du sie siehst.
Dranbleiben und festbeissen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Shit happens ÖffÖff-aber auch wenn die Biberfeste einen Fischwechsel verhindert haben sollte bin ich mir sehr sicher, das Brut hätte wechseln können. Vermutlich sind sie schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht in der Lage, weizenkörner aufzunehmen.  Vielleicht nen futterbällchen an geschützter Stelle auslegen..
 Und spätestens in 2 Jahren hast du wieder fische


----------



## Tobias85

Wenn- wie du schreibst - der Graen aber ausgetrocknet war UND jeder Fischwechsel durch die Biberhütte verhindert wurde, dann würd ich mir da vorerst gar keine Hoffnungen machen. Klar, anfüttern und kontrollieren kann man zur Sicherheit, aber mit gefressenem Futter rechnen würde ich dann eher nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Weizen liegt noch da.


Du darfst denen doch nicht den gentechnisch veränderten Hybridmist verfüttern wollen,
die wollen wenn schon, richtiges Naturgetreide alter Art.
Das sind echte Feinschmecker Cypriniden , keine besinnungslosen Säuger Allesschlucker.
Vor allem wo Du alles rundherum ja so verwöhnt hast! 

Vlt. sind die Restfischchen aber auch einfach zu klein. Biber baut nicht vollkommen wasserdicht.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir düngt...


Wenn es "dir düngt", dünkt es mir, dass du wachsen, sprießen und gedeihen wirst!


----------



## geomas

...Antwort des traditionell gegrüßten Anglers: „Petri dung!”...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es "dir düngt", dünkt es mir, dass du wachsen, sprießen und gedeihen wirst!



Ich wollte mich auf den Dünger wegen dem Acker zu den Seiten beziehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Shit happens ÖffÖff-aber auch wenn die Biberfeste einen Fischwechsel verhindert haben sollte bin ich mir sehr sicher, das Brut hätte wechseln können. Vermutlich sind sie schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht in der Lage, weizenkörner aufzunehmen.  Vielleicht nen futterbällchen an geschützter Stelle auslegen..
> Und spätestens in 2 Jahren hast du wieder fische



Ich konnte ja kleine Ukelei fangen, die Fische können ja jetzt wieder in den Graben wandern, tun sie es aber? Ich hätte bei den Temperaturen zu 100% mit kleinen Rotfedern/Plötzen gerechnet, davon war aber keine Spur. Die Verbindung ist jedenfalls zur Elbe seit 4 Wochen offen über den kleinen Fluss. Allerdings soll nen neuer Biberdamm genau dazwischen sein, muss ich wiederum erneut spähen gehen....



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn- wie du schreibst - der Graen aber ausgetrocknet war UND jeder Fischwechsel durch die Biberhütte verhindert wurde, dann würd ich mir da vorerst gar keine Hoffnungen machen. Klar, anfüttern und kontrollieren kann man zur Sicherheit, aber mit gefressenem Futter rechnen würde ich dann eher nicht.



Die Fische hatten aber auch genügend Zeit, diesen Lebensraum jetzt erneut zu besiedeln. Nehmen sich Elbfische solch eines Grabens aber an, lautet da die Frage. Wie geschrieben, es gilt, diesen Umstand zu erforschen. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, das sich Ausflüge rechtfertigen, die Ausbeute sich aber zwischen einer Packung Fischstäbchen oder Schlemmerfilet bewegt.


----------



## Tobias85

Jo, ich hatte das so verstanden, dass durchgängig keine Wandermöglichkeit bestand. Dann besteht ja immerhin noch ein wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich auf den Dünger wegen dem Acker zu den Seiten beziehen.


Das sind Steilvorlagen, die kann man einfach nicht liegen lassen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Das sind Steilvorlagen, die kann man einfach nicht liegen lassen!



Ach wat, ist für mich kein Problem. Ich schreibe tagtäglich viele Zeilen und manchmal sind die Hände schneller als der Kopf. Du merkst es ja unter Umständen auch nicht, würde es nicht jemand erwähnen. Mir ist schon klar, wie es richtig geschrieben wird, aber der Wald vor lauter Bäumen halt.

Ich war gestern auch bei Zwingerklub anstatt Swingerklub.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jo, ich hatte das so verstanden, dass durchgängig keine Wandermöglichkeit bestand. Dann besteht ja immerhin noch ein wenig Hoffnung.



Wie geschrieben, bei dem Wetter der letzten 2 Wochen müsste das Wasser dort kochen. 80 Zentimeter tief, schmal, viel Wärme. Nehmen sie diese Bedingungen nicht an, wann dann?


----------



## Andal

Bei uns ziehen johlende Horden von nicht mehr ganz jungen Frauen durchs Dorf, die sich benehmen, wofür sie ihre Töchter und Enkelinnen das Jahr über mit Stöcken züchtigen würden. Unsinniger Donnerstag eben...!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns ziehen johlende Horden von nicht mehr ganz jungen Frauen durchs Dorf, die sich benehmen, wofür sie ihre Töchter und Enkelinnen das Jahr über mit Stöcken züchtigen würden. Unsinniger Donnerstag eben...!



Auch so ne Art Laichwanderung... Wie wärs, zwirbel dir den Bart, frisches Hemd an, und schau mal was geht? Könnt ja vielleicht spassig werden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tach Jungs.

Ich war gerade für ein Stündchen am Fluss und hab dann frustriert eingepackt.
Bei sehr kräftigem kaltem Wind funktioniert Posenangeln nicht besonders aber wenigstens nicht Schneider.
Ein kleinerer Dübel hatte Erbarmen.







Nun warte ich erst wieder auf anderes Wetter.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca : Petri! 
Der Wetterbericht sieht nicht gerade rosig aus. Vielleicht kommt wenigstens etwas mehr Wasser in jene Flüsse, Seen und Teiche, die es nötig haben.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, bei dem Wetter der letzten 2 Wochen müsste das Wasser dort kochen. 80 Zentimeter tief, schmal, viel Wärme. Nehmen sie diese Bedingungen nicht an, wann dann?



Wie siehts dort denn mit Fischnährtieren aus zur Zeit? Die wandern ja nicht so schnell wie Fische es tun und wenn der Graben letztes Jahr trocken war, dann müssen die sich ja auch erstmal wieder vermehren. Und wo kein Futter, da keine Fische.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch so ne Art Laichwanderung... Wie wärs, zwirbel dir den Bart, frisches Hemd an, und schau mal was geht? Könnt ja vielleicht spassig werden


Nein Danke. Mein Bedarf an MILF's mit kurzem, b.z.w. abgelaufenem MHD ist eher sehr übersichtlich. Besonders wenn sie erheblich methylisiert sind.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Professor!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tach Jungs.
> 
> Ich war gerade für ein Stündchen am Fluss und hab dann frustriert eingepackt.
> Bei sehr kräftigem kaltem Wind funktioniert Posenangeln nicht besonders aber wneihstens nicht Schneider.
> Ein kleinerer Dübel hatte Erbarmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nun warte ich erst wieder auf anderes Wetter.


Bessser wie nix ... und immerhin ein L. cephalus!


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Ebenfalls herzliches Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie siehts dort denn mit Fischnährtieren aus zur Zeit? Die wandern ja nicht so schnell wie Fische es tun und wenn der Graben letztes Jahr trocken war, dann müssen die sich ja auch erstmal wieder vermehren. Und wo kein Futter, da keine Fische.



Keine Ahnung? Mückenlarven und Co. werden sicherlich wieder einen Weg in den Graben finden, jetzt zur Zeit ist da wohl eher nichts drin. Der Boden ist einfach Schlamm, nichts weiter. Keine Muscheln, keine Schnecken, soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann. Mir dün*g*t, es braucht Zeit. Ich frag mich halt, was ein Fisch dort soll?


----------



## Andal

Das wird schon wieder. Solche Gewässerchen werden ja nicht zum ersten Male trocken gefallen sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Das wird schon wieder. Solche Gewässerchen werden ja nicht zum ersten Male trocken gefallen sein.



Doch, ist das erste Mal. Der Biber hat die Mündung verbaut, sonst kommt das Wasser des kleinen Flusses rein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Dort treffen sich beide Gewässer, der Hinter Teil ist der Graben. Knapp 50 Meter weiter hat der Biber das System gekappt und quasi vernichtet. Die Burg hatte er aber nicht mehr bewohnt, das war nur noch Dreck und Holz wie eine Wand. Da Floss nichts mehr durch, kein Milliliter Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Und je weniger der Mensch herumbastelt, um so besser. Auch wenn es für dich vielleicht b.a.w. einen Verlust bedeutet.


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tach Jungs.
> 
> Ich war gerade für ein Stündchen am Fluss und hab dann frustriert eingepackt.
> Bei sehr kräftigem kaltem Wind funktioniert Posenangeln nicht besonders aber wenigstens nicht Schneider.
> Ein kleinerer Dübel hatte Erbarmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nun warte ich erst wieder auf anderes Wetter.


Petri zum Döbel, hatte eigentlich auch vor am Samstag die Angelsaison zu beginnen. 
Mal gucken wie stark der Wetterumschwung wird, der sich natürlich pünktlich zum Wochenende einstellt


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> hat der Biber das System gekappt und quasi vernichtet.



Wär doch eigentlich tragisch, wenn die Biberburg eines Nachts in Flammen aufgehen würde, aber wen würds wundern? Man weiss ja, wie schusselig und sorglos diese Nager mit offenem Licht, öligen Lappen, Benzinkanistern und Flammenwerfern umgehen


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keine Muscheln, keine Schnecken, soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann. Mir dün*g*t, es braucht Zeit. Ich frag mich halt, was ein Fisch dort soll?



Genau das mein ich ja. Mückenlarven werden sich den Sommer über schnell wieder ansiedeln, die kommen ja aus der Luft. Wenn Schnecken in irgendwelchen schlammigen Ecken überlebt haben, dann vermehren die sich bis zum/im Sommer auch ordentlich. Einzig Bachflohkrebse, Wasserflöhe und sowas, die werden wohl eine Weile brauchen. Also Kopf hoch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Wär doch eigentlich tragisch, wenn die Biberburg eines Nachts in Flammen aufgehen würde, aber wen würds wundern? Man weiss ja, wie schusselig und sorglos diese Nager mit offenem Licht, öligen Lappen, Benzinkanistern und Flammenwerfern umgehen



Wurde ja abgerissen, er baut auf sowieso irgendwo wieder etwas Dicht. Das Problem ist ja auch nicht der Biber per se, sondern die fehlende Pflege der kleinen Gewässern. Früher gab es extra 2 Typen von der LPG in der DDR, welche die Gräben geschnitten und wieder vertieft hatte. Jetzt macht niemand mehr etwas. Der Hafen schlammt zu, keinen juckt es, bis der erste drin stecken blieb und die Touris motzten.

Der Graben ist bald weg, nur noch Morast. Selbiges mit unserem elbseitigen Kiesloch. Ist ne lebende Fischfalle. Vielleicht 120 Zentimeter nur noch tief, füllt sich bei Hochwasser mit Fisch wieder auf und im Sommer stirbt wieder alles. Weil kein Schwein mehr sich um die von Menschenhand geschaffenen Gewässer kümmert. Es ist doch logisch, das sich Sediment und Eintrag summieren und die Lebensräume sterben.

Die zu schützenden Vögel hier ziehen dann weiter und dort gibts dann halt iwann den Sticker Natura2000.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich ja. Mückenlarven werden sich den Sommer über schnell wieder ansiedeln, die kommen ja aus der Luft. Wenn Schnecken in irgendwelchen schlammigen Ecken überlebt haben, dann vermehren die sich bis zum/im Sommer auch ordentlich. Einzig Bachflohkrebse, Wasserflöhe und sowas, die werden wohl eine Weile brauchen. Also Kopf hoch!



Its a waiting-game und einfach Spannend. Faktisch war dieses Gewässer ja tot. Ich bin einfach extrem freudig, zu erfahren, was es zu holen gibt. Da schwammen mal sehr große Schleien (ü50) rum, was nun? Haben sie es geschafft, wo sind sie?

Dat is meine Mission. Inklusive Grabenaale. Leck mich Fett, ich zieh mit Karton direkt vor dem Ding ein. Wenig Fisch ist doch auch mal wat feines.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Graben ist bald weg, nur noch Morast. Selbiges mit unserem elbseitigen Kiesloch.  Weil kein Schwein mehr sich um die von Menschenhand geschaffenen Gewässer kümmert. Es ist doch logisch, das sich Sediment und Eintrag summieren und die Lebensräume sterben.



Scheibenhonig. Tut mir leid.


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Herren, ich habe Schuld auf mich geladen und gestehe den Vorwurf der Untreue Ihnen gegenüber. Ich würde ja gerne sagen "Es ist nicht wie es aussieht", oder "Es tut mir leid", aber das wäre gelogen 
Wollte mal wieder mit KuKö los und meine geliebten Dickköpfe lokalisieren. Und was soll ich sagen, 1x knappe 47, 1x 49, 1x knappe 50!
Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten.


----------



## Andal

Aber das ist der natürliche Gang der Dinge, das Gewässer verlanden.


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli  Kunstköder gildet nicht!

Spass beiseite, herzlichees Petri zu den strammen Johnnies!


----------



## rustaweli

Irgendwas stimmt nicht. Nochmal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da schwammen mal sehr große Schleien (ü50) rum, was nun? Haben sie es geschafft, wo sind sie?




Ist das etwa das Gewässer wo du letztes Jahr die dicken Schleien hattest?


----------



## rustaweli




----------



## rustaweli




----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wollte mal wieder mit KuKö los und meine geliebten Dickköpfe lokalisieren.



Pfui, schäm dich.

Hier zählen nur ehrlich gefangene Posen-Döbel! 


Petri Heil!


----------



## rustaweli




----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das etwa das Gewässer wo du letztes Jahr die dicken Schleien hattest?



Vielleicht? 

Ich habe mehrere Schleiengewässer, der Verlust ist zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht?




Auweia.
Das waren doch so schöne Viecher.

Hängt den Biber!
Macht Mützen und Handschuhe aus ihm!


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Wär doch eigentlich tragisch, wenn die Biberburg eines Nachts in Flammen aufgehen würde, aber wen würds wundern? Man weiss ja, wie schusselig und sorglos diese Nager mit offenem Licht, öligen Lappen, Benzinkanistern und Flammenwerfern umgehen


Also wenn die Biberburg nicht mehr bewohnt ist, würde ich eher auf besorgte Zombie-Jäger tippen. Mann kann ja nie wissen, ob nicht Zombie-Biber ihr Unwesen treiben. Da wäre der begrenzte Einsatz leicht erhitzbarer Substanzen vertretbar  Rein präventiv versteht sich....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320779



Petri zum CHUB!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auweia.
> Das waren doch so schöne Viecher.
> 
> Hängt den Biber!
> Macht Mützen und Handschuhe aus ihm!



Rausgekommen sind sie aus dieser Falle nicht, der Graben ist aber lang. Es könnte Hoffnung geben. Im kleinen Fluss sind aber auch Schleien drin, muss ich auch mal mich ranpirschen.

Die Frage ist aber vielmehr, was im kleinen Fluss nicht drin ist. Da gibts auch Wels und Quappen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber vielmehr, was im kleinen Fluss nicht drin ist. Da gibts auch Wels und Quappen.




Das verspricht unterhaltsames Angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das verspricht unterhaltsames Angeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt nicht. Nochmal.


Ja, Kunstköder 
Aber Petri zu den dickschädeln und schimpf und Schande zur Methode


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auweia.
> Das waren doch so schöne Viecher.
> 
> Hängt den Biber!
> Macht Mützen und Handschuhe aus ihm!


Wenn Karneval vorbei ist beginnt die Fastenzeit- und Biber ist eine erlaubte Speise... habt ihr ein Kloster in der Nähe?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ham wir Kunstköder nicht ausgeschlossen?  (nur als Frage verstehen, hatte wir da nich ne Diskussion um Döbel und Methoden die mit dem Friedfischangeln nicht zu vereinbaren sind)(stets nicht in den Regeln, wird der Fisch gewertet, danach steht es aber in den Regeln)


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ham wir Kunstköder nicht ausgeschlossen?


Rustaweli nimmt nicht an der Competition Teil also alles gut, aber grundsätzlich falscher Thread


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nö, ist ja okay. Die Frage bleibt ja bestehen. Ohnehin, keine Kunstköder. Macht doch auch keinen Sinn bei einer Friedfischangler-Challenge.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320779



Samma, hast du gleich mehrere dieser Größe auf Gummifisch gefangen? Heftig!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns ziehen johlende Horden von nicht mehr ganz jungen Frauen durchs Dorf, die sich benehmen, wofür sie ihre Töchter und Enkelinnen das Jahr über mit Stöcken züchtigen würden. Unsinniger Donnerstag eben...!



Ja, dann nichts wie raus, gucken ob du was brauchbares abgreifen kannst


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei sehr kräftigem kaltem Wind funktioniert Posenangeln nicht besonders aber wenigstens nicht Schneider.
> Ein kleinerer Dübel hatte Erbarmen.


Wunderbar, Austestungseinsatzstand Rutenfrage auch gleich mit geklärt! 

Und kein störendes Grün, was die dominierende Farbzusammenstellung betrifft.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri rustaweli, eie sehr schöne Döbelstrecke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Zum Biberverhau: Ein Durchfluss bei Erdvermatschung reinstechen reicht schon, das fließende Wasser schafft was.

Ich mag Biber nicht lebendig, seit die mir die Kirschbäume abgefressen und halbiert haben.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Samma, hast du gleich mehrere dieser Größe auf Gummifisch gefangen? Heftig!



Ja, alle 3 und sogar mit gleichem Gummi an gleicher(!) Stelle, heute.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : Herzliches Petri zu den Döbeln - Mann, wat ne ne schöne Strecke! 
Jetzt weißt Du ja, wo Du sie stilvoll „ledschern” oder ertrotten kannst.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ham wir Kunstköder nicht ausgeschlossen?  (nur als Frage verstehen, hatte wir da nich ne Diskussion um Döbel und Methoden die mit dem Friedfischangeln nicht zu vereinbaren sind)(stets nicht in den Regeln, wird der Fisch gewertet, danach steht es aber in den Regeln)



Mache doch garnicht mit.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli : Herzliches Petri zu den Döbeln - Mann, wat ne ne schöne Strecke!
> Jetzt weißt Du ja, wo Du sie stilvoll „ledschern” oder ertrotten kannst.



Wahre Worte!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, alle 3 und sogar mit gleichem Gummi an gleicher(!) Stelle, heute.


Petri  zu den Fischen, die schaun auch gut aus!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, alle 3 und sogar mit gleichem Gummi an gleicher(!) Stelle, heute.



Jau, Spot markieren und morgen nochmal hin. Das würde mich interessieren, ob da nochmals was geht. Wie groß war der Gummi?



rustaweli schrieb:


> Mache doch garnicht mit.



Jau, das ist auch nicht mein Ansinnen gewesen. Da ich mich an keine Regel erinnern kann, hätte dein größter Döbel eh gezählt. Diese Lücken im Friedfischsystem müssen wir halt schließen. Daher war dein Fang gleich doppelt soviel Wert!


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ja, dann nichts wie raus, gucken ob du was brauchbares abgreifen kannst


Alles angesoffen ... da hau ich mir lieber mit dem Stein auf den Daumen!


----------



## Zander Jonny




----------



## rustaweli

@Fantastic Fishing 
War ein hauchzartes Fischchen in 5cm Länge. 28er FC Vorfach an 10er Geflochtenen. GuFi war am 1er Jighaken, 3,5Gramm. Alle bissen sehr ufernah, so auf 2-3 Meter direkt nach dem Wurf in der Absinkphase.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> War ein hauchzartes Fischchen in 5cm Länge. 28er FC Vorfach an 10er Geflochtenen. GuFi war am 1er Jighaken, 3,5Gramm. Alle bissen sehr ufernah, so auf 2-3 Meter direkt nach dem Wurf in der Absinkphase.



Danke für die Info, sehr interessant und weiterhin viel Erfolg. Auch Gummidöbel müssen wir uns erarbeiten!


----------



## geomas

Ganz generell betrachtet: die Methoden-Frage find ich interessant.
Tauwurm am Dropshot-Rig, evtl. sogar an einem geeigneten Jigkopf, könnte bei entsprechender Führung sehr interessant für Brassen, Karpfen, evtl. sogar Schleien sein (hab mal irgendwo ein YT-Video mit gezupftem Wurm auf Tincas gesehen).
Und Brackwasser-Brassen sind wohl auch gut mit Fischfetzchen zu überlisten. Mark Erdwin angelt in einem Video mit Ölsardinen (Sardellen???), die wegen ihrer Konsistenz eingeschnürt wurden, auf Barbe oder Döbel (erinnere es nicht genau).


----------



## Inni

So,
Winterurlaub in den Bergen im Schnee vorbei und gleich das schöne Wetter genutzt.
Das war das Ergebnis von 7 schönen Plötzen. Ist ja wirklich nicht viel dran 
Habe dann noch ein Dorsch aus dem Gefrierfach mit durch geleiert. So hat es gereicht und es kamen 15 der Fischbuletten raus. War lecker, aber schon ein ziemlicher Aufwand.


----------



## Inni

geomas schrieb:


> Ganz generell betrachtet: die Methoden-Frage find ich interessant.
> Tauwurm am Dropshot-Rig, evtl. sogar an einem geeigneten Jigkopf, könnte bei entsprechender Führung sehr interessant für Brassen, Karpfen, evtl. sogar Schleien sein (hab mal irgendwo ein YT-Video mit gezupftem Wurm auf Tincas gesehen).
> Und Brackwasser-Brassen sind wohl auch gut mit Fischfetzchen zu überlisten. Mark Erdwin angelt in einem Video mit Ölsardinen (Sardellen???), die wegen ihrer Konsistenz eingeschnürt wurden, auf Barbe oder Döbel (erinnere es nicht genau).



Wir waren mal zu Ostern mit Familie an einem Kanal in Brandenburg (Marina Wolfsbruch). Da habe ich mit Sohnemann mit Dropshot geangelt. Ich mit allerlei Kunstködern von Gufi bis Creatures. Er hat immer 1/3 vom Tauwurm drauf gemacht.
Was soll ich sagen, er hat mich total abgekocht. Ich hatte ein mickrigen Barsch, er bei jedem Wurch ein Fisch. Von Plötzen bis Barsch, alles dabei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Sieht lecker aus ... Gottseidank war es keine Schleie.


----------



## Tricast

Ist das jetzt hier ein Kochstudio? Aber lecker sehen sie schon aus.

Und wegen der Schleie: Ich finde halt gerade diese Fische als ganzes in der Küche in die Kamera gehalten nicht schön.


----------



## Matrix85

Ein frisch gemachter Fisch ist doch was feines. 
Finde es nur zum kotzen wenn unnötige die Fische weggeknüppelt werden. 
Eine Barbe oder Nase ist vom Geschmack her richtig eklig. Werden aber trotzdem abgeschlagen und mitgenommen, kann ich nicht verstehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Eine Barbe oder Nase ist vom Geschmack her richtig eklig. Werden aber trotzdem abgeschlagen und mitgenommen, kann ich nicht verstehen




Geschmäcker sind aber verschieden!
Man darf nicht immer nur von sich ausgehen.


----------



## Inni

Tricast schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt hier ein Kochstudio? Aber lecker sehen sie schon aus.
> 
> Und wegen der Schleie: Ich finde halt gerade diese Fische als ganzes in der Küche in die Kamera gehalten nicht schön.



Das war eine Art Resümee. Da ich vor ca 2 Wochen schon mal gefragt hatte wie viele Plötzen von der Größe man bräuchte, für Fischfrikadellen. 
Bin ja schon wieder weg ...


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas
Mal zur Methodenfrage kurz anbei bemerkt.
Weiß von jemanden, welcher sich Dickköpfe mit Spinnrute und sehr kleinen, leichten Jigköpfen plus Mais darauf erfischt hat. Kein Witz! So kannst Du auch größere Flächen absuchen.
Wäre das dann Raubfischangeln, oder Friedfischen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn du nur auswirfst und liegen lässt - Grundangeln mit Naturköder
Wenn du aktiv jiggst oder faulenzt - Spinnangelmethode


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Weizen liegt noch da.


Muss nicht immer etwas heissen.
Letztes Jahr hat ein Karpfenangler einen Eimer voll vermentierter Kicherebsen im See verklappt weil er das Stinkezeug nicht im Auto bis nach Frankreich mitnehmen wollte.
Toll jetzt haben wir die Scheisse im See liegen.
Erster Tag lag alles noch da.
Am zweiten Tag war ALLES weg.
Bis auf den letzten Krümel.


----------



## Andal

Per doppeltem Wasserknoten eine Schlaufe von etwa 3 cm Länge in die Hauptschnur binden. Das untere freie Ende sollte gut 50 cm lang sein.
Nun ein Stück passenden Gummischlauch über die Schlaufe ziehen, um diese zu versteifen und somit den Anti Tangle Efect herstellen.
Einen Montagering einschlaufen und daran das Vorfach befestigen, den Schlauch passend ziehen und einen ordinären Wurm anködern.
Auf dem freien Ende Spaltbleie anzwicken.
25er Mono für die Hauptschnur, oder ein entsprechendes Stück davon ans Geflecht gekoppelt. 20er Vorfach von ca. 30 cm und ein 6er Baitholderhaken.

Fertig ist eine universelle Seitenzweigmontage, die keiner anzweifeln kann!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Muss nicht immer etwas heissen.
> Letztes Jahr hat ein Karpfenangler einen Eimer voll vermentierter Kicherebsen im See verklappt weil er das Stinkezeug nicht im Auto bis nach Frankreich mitnehmen wollte.
> Toll jetzt haben wir die Scheisse im See liegen.
> Erster Tag lag alles noch da.
> Am zweiten Tag war ALLES weg.
> Bis auf den letzten Krümel.



Jau, da ich aber den Weizen IMMER an Gewässern über Nacht teste, sofern möglich, weiß ich auch um eine Quote. In 9 von 10 Fällen liegt nichts mehr. Ob nun Krabbe, Vogel oder was auch immer. Das er gänzlichst unberührt blieb, ist fast immer tragisch und endet selten gut. Die Erfahrung dahingehend habe ich durchaus.

Einzig die Stelle könnte zu Flach gewesen sein, Kleinfisch wäre da aber definitiv rangekommen. Da keinerlei andere wahrnehmbare Nahrung mehr im Graben vorhanden ist, kann das schon auf etwas deuten. Möglicherweise auch nur zu Flach. Ich werde es ja je nach Wetter morgen sehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kann muss aber nicht auf etwas deuten.
Aber es würde mich schon etwas nachdenklich stimmen was ich jetzt so hier gelesen habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann muss aber nicht auf etwas deuten.
> Aber es würde mich schon etwas nachdenklich stimmen was ich jetzt so hier gelesen habe.



Du, Weizen ist nen Köder, den Fische fast immer fressen. Das ist wie mit Hanf. 4 Stunden warten, dann gehen sie auch an den Haken. Ich hab ja keine 40 Millimeter Boilies gesetzt. 

Natürlich kann es die berühmte Ausnahme sein, das er verschmäht wurde. Es kann aber auch einfach mal so sein, das dort nur sehr wenige Fische unterwegs sind. Ich tippe einfach darauf, das sie über die Flüsse nicht in den Graben ziehen, weil es noch zu kalt ist. Pass mal auf, in 4 Wochen fängst du da 40 Kilogramm Rotaugen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du nur auswirfst und liegen lässt - Grundangeln mit Naturköder
> Wenn du aktiv jiggst oder faulenzt - Spinnangelmethode


Lass an der Sache alles weg, was auf eine Spinnmethode schließen lässt. Auch die Spinnrute und die DS-Bleie. Dann kann dir keiner was. Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Schlupflosucher, aber jeden Dumpfsinn muss man nicht mitmachen. Zumal ich dann eh auf große Weissfische angle, die einem so präsentierten Wurm bei Leibe nicht abhold sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Lass an der Sache alles weg, was auf eine Spinnmethode schließen lässt.



Genau.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> das sie über die Flüsse nicht in den Graben ziehen, weil es noch zu kalt ist. Pass mal auf, in 4 Wochen fängst du da 40 Kilogramm Rotaugen.


Das zb.wäre für mich z.b. eine absolut plausieble Erklärung das der Weizen nicht angenommen wurde.
Sobald die Sonne weg ist kühlt es schnell ab und wenn das Wasser nur 30 cm tief ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du aktiv jiggst oder faulenzt - Spinnangelmethode



Wenn ich einem Wurm leben durch Bewegung einhauche, weil ich an der Feederrute Violine spiele, ist es Spinnangeln? Dann müssten wir eine Pose treibend im Wind und Welle auch disqualifizieren.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Lass an der Sache alles weg, was auf eine Spinnmethode schließen lässt. Auch die Spinnrute und die DS-Bleie. Dann kann dir keiner was. Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Schlupflosucher, aber jeden Dumpfsinn muss man nicht mitmachen. Zumal ich dann eh auf große Weissfische angle, die einem so präsentierten Wurm bei Leibe nicht abhold sind.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.


Das lässt sich, btw, auch erstklassig per Bolo sowas von genau präsentieren!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das zb.wäre für mich z.b. eine absolut plausieble Erklärung das der Weizen nicht angenommen wurde.
> Sobald die Sonne weg ist kühlt es schnell ab und wenn das Wasser nur 30 cm tief ist



Du, dieser Piss-Graben unterliegt sovielen Variablen. Da fließt das Wasser auch mal in die andere Richtung. Es ist ein Tiedengraben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich einem Wurm leben durch Bewegung einhauche, weil ich an der Feederrute Violine spiele, ist es Spinnangeln? Dann müssten wir eine Pose treibend im Wind und Welle auch disqualifizieren.




Kannst alles machen aber du wirst dazu keinen Jigkopf verwenden, der Spinnanglerzubehör ist. 

Die Diskussion läuft in der Ig auch gerade. Betrifft ja eh nur die Teilnehmer.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du, dieser Piss-Graben unterliegt sovielen Variablen. Da fließt das Wasser auch mal in die andere Richtung. Es ist ein Tiedengraben.


Dann hast du aber auch viele Variablen die dann in Frage kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst alles machen aber du wirst dazu keinen Jigkopf verwenden, der Spinnanglerzubehör ist.



Jau, ich hing an den Fischbouletten fest und kam zu aktiv präsentierten Naturködern an. Dennoch, wir müssen das schon sauber trennen. Ich nutze auch schon mal Bewegung im Naturköder, um fette Brassen zum Biss zu bringen. In Verbindung mit Futterkorb wäre das doch legitim? Etwas anderes macht ein knapp auflegter Waggler bei Wind ja auch nicht.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber auch viele Variablen die dann in Frage kommen.



Gräben sind immer pissige listenreiche Gewässer. 15x Laufe ich da lang, kein Zeichen von Fisch. Ich wette, da schwimmt irgendein Monster rum!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja sicher!

Weiter in der IG?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sicher!
> 
> Weiter in der IG?



Jau, besser is dat.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst alles machen aber du wirst dazu keinen Jigkopf verwenden, der *Spinnanglerzubehör* ist.



Das gilt also auch für Baseballkäppis, Eartunnel und Piercings?


hoppla zu spät gesehen


----------



## Andal

Sagt ja auch keiner was anderes.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Fantastic Fishing @Professor Tinca @ükels

Wir sind doch alles gentlemen  und sind uns sicher, das  niemand  nach schlupflöchern sucht.
Ds mit Wurm oder made und ein rotauge beisst - zählt - ich bin mir sicher niemand wird Kunstköderfänge melden oder die Regel ausreizen und fertig


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing @Professor Tinca @ükels
> 
> Wir sind doch alles gentlemen  und sind uns sicher, das  niemand  nach schlupflöchern sucht.
> Ds mit Wurm oder made und ein rotauge beisst - zählt - ich bin mir sicher niemand wird Kunstköderfänge melden oder die Regel ausreizen und fertig



Worauf zielst du ab ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing @Professor Tinca @ükels
> Wir sind doch alles gentlemen  und sind uns sicher, das  niemand  nach schlupflöchern sucht.
> Ds mit Wurm oder made und ein rotauge beisst - zählt - ich bin mir sicher niemand wird Kunstköderfänge melden oder die Regel ausreizen und fertig



Und das ist halt genau der Punkt. Dropshot ist für mich eine klare Raubfischmethode, was hat das mit Friedfischangeln zu tun? Wenn ich nen Wurm am Spiro reinleier und ne riesige Elbbrasse beißt, was ist das dann? Verkapptes Forellenangeln? Zählt das?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wegen der Diskussion um spinnangelmethoden
@Fantastic Fishing wenn ich nur nen Wurm mit sargblei reinwerfe und ein Hecht beisst habe ich einen Hecht gefangen. Das ist dann der Faktor Glück- oder wenn du das gezielt auf große Friedfische machst ist es dann schon wieder eine friedfischmethode - wir müssen doch nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Falscher Trööt hier!

Die Regeln gelten doch nur für die ÜK Teilnehmer und stehen im regelwerk bzw. im Labertrööt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier kann doch jeder seine Jigdöbel oder Fusselplötzen zeigen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> wenn ich nur nen Wurm mit sargblei reinwerfe und ein Hecht beisst habe ich einen Hecht gefangen. Das ist dann der Faktor Glück- oder wenn du das gezielt auf große Friedfische machst ist es dann schon wieder eine friedfischmethode - wir müssen doch nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein



Müssen wir nicht, kannst du aber garantieren, das der Verlierer wegen eines Spinnkarpfens oder eines Gummidöbels das auch so sieht? Ich mache mir da keine Bommel, ich hab bis heute nichts ernsthaftes gemessen. Ab wann wird es für andere Teilnehmer aber Unfair? Wettkampf ist Wettkampf, irgendwo müssen Linien gezogen sein.

Und wurm am Sargblei ist Elbpickern.


----------



## Andal

Jetzt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wegen der Diskussion um spinnangelmethoden


Ich glaube zwar an die Ehrenhaftigkeit eines jeden  aber wie schon geschrieben wurde so zählt eine Dropschottmontage zu den Raubfischmethoden.
Ob man das in unserem Fall wirklich so umsetzen muss ...........

Für mich und nur für mich spreche ich jetzt :
Man kann auch mal 13 gerade sein lassen wenn das Regelwerk das nicht kategorisch ausschließt.


----------



## Minimax

Was ich mich gerade frage ist, wie oft der Prof noch auf den Labertröt im Ukelforum verweisen muss?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade frage ist, wie oft der Prof noch auf den Labertröt im Ukelforum verweisen muss?



Danke Minimax !
Bitte diese Diskussion im Labertrööt fortführen!!!!!

DANKE !!!


----------



## Andal

Meine Güte, fangt jetzt bitte bloss nicht mit irgendwelchen Geheimbund-Allüren und verbissenem Wettbewerbesgehabe an. Das ist alles ein sehr lockerer Spass übers Jahr. Mir ist es auch wirklich wurscht, wer warum gewinnt - ich bin es ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese Diskussion ist nur für die Teilnehmer(welche sie angeleiert haben) interessant und hat mit dem Stammtisch nix zu tun.

Also nix Geheimbund.


----------



## Minimax

Brüüüühhhderrr! Ein Ungläubiger in unserer Mitte! Ergreift ihn! Er soll dem Großen Ükullu als Ofer dienen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Eigentlich geht es doch nur um den Spass oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es doch nur um den Spass oder?



Nein.


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es doch nur um den Spass oder?



Richtig, und heidnische Opferzeremonien!


----------



## feederbrassen

Für mich schon


----------



## Andal

Wenn es jetzt schon, bevor noch überhaupt groß was losgegangen ist, im Getriebe knirscht und dann wegen solchem Pillepalle, dann werde ich wohl eh keien Fang melden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt schon, bevor noch überhaupt groß was losgegangen ist, im Getriebe knirscht und dann wegen solchem Pillepalle, dann werde ich wohl eh keien Fang melden.




Es knirscht nix.

Die Regeln sind klar und im Labertrööt ist alles dazu geschrieben.
Mussu nur lesen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn es jetzt um Geldpreise gehen würde kann ich das nachvollziehen.
Selbst wenn mit dieser Methode die zur Disskusion steht ein guter Rang oder der Rang der Ränge gemacht wird dann betrifft es doch eh nur eine vielleicht zwei Fischarten.
So what?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.



Spinnangler Mobbing ist das sonst nichts


----------



## Professor Tinca

@feederbrassen 

Bitte im Labertrööt, falls noch Frage sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Spinnangler Mobbing ist das sonst nichts




Genau darum gehörte die Diskussion in die ÜK IG und nicht hierher.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Spinnangler Mobbing ist das sonst nichts



Willkommen im "Wankelnden Waller".


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wann plant ihr euren nächsten Angelausflug?

Das Wetter soll hier erstmal kalt und windig werden.
Bei euch auch?


----------



## feederbrassen

Das Regelwerk dückt sich klar aus !!!
Da verstehe ich die Überflüssige Diskusion nicht.
Hat jeder so akzeptiert !!!
Punkt fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @feederbrassen
> 
> Bitte im Labertrööt, falls noch Frage sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Issesdennsoschwer.....

Das ist nur für ÜK IG Teilnehmer interessant.
Deshalb bitte dort darüber schreiben und nicht hier den Ükel damit vollmüllen!!!!!!


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wann plant ihr euren nächsten Angelausflug?
> 
> Das Wetter soll hier erstmal kalt und windig werden.
> Bei euch auch?


Ja, leider sieht das hier auch so aus  Am Sonntag soll es dann wohl regnen. Dann haben die Fische dieses Wochenende halt Ruhe vor mir


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Issesdennsoschwer.....
> 
> Das ist nur für ÜK IG Teilnehmer interessant.
> Deshalb bitte dort darüber schreiben und nicht hier den Ükel damit vollmüllen!!!!!!



Dann rutsch ich da jetzt rüber


----------



## geomas

Sorry liebe Leute für die Anarchie, die auf mein Konto geht.

meaculpameamaximaculpa auf allen Kanälen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann rutsch ich da jetzt rüber



Kochtopf hat aber keine Zeit für dich. Ihm tut der Hintern noch weh.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kochtopf hat aber keine Zeit für dich. Ihm tut der Hintern noch weh.


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir solls die Tage auch nasskalt werden- aber ob ich mich morgen davonstehle? Hab bereits gestern eine Packung Sammys liquidiert und eingefroren.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Womit gehe ich in der wärmeren Jahreszeit auf große Plötzen und Brassen ?  Ich habe hier Unmengen an kleinen Brassen und Plötzen wie kann ich da selektieren ohne das der Köder zu groß ist ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir solls die Tage auch nasskalt werden- aber ob ich mich morgen davonstehle? Hab bereits gestern eine Packung Sammys liquidiert und eingefroren.



Mach das mal ruhig und ein paar schöne Bilder bitte auch.

Dann hab wenigstens was zu gucken wenn ich schon nicht weg kann. Hab morgen Familienfeier hier.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> wie kann ich da selektieren *ohne das der Köder zu groß ist* ?




Gar nicht.

Mit der Ködergröße ja.


----------



## Andal

Also der Blick auf den Wetterbericht zieht mich nicht ins Freie.


----------



## Xianeli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wann plant ihr euren nächsten Angelausflug?
> 
> Das Wetter soll hier erstmal kalt und windig werden.
> Bei euch auch?



Ich hoffe, auch wenn wirklich schlechtes Wetter gemeldet ist, das ich bis Ende nächster Woche am Wasser war. Gesundheitlich geht es mir solala und heute wurde ich zwangsweise bis Ende nächster Woche krank geschrieben ( infektionsschutzgesetz und so  )


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach das mal ruhig und ein paar schöne Bilder bitte auch.



Ich nehms mir immer wieder vor...


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Also der Blick auf den Wetterbericht zieht mich nicht ins Freie.


Jipp,sieht nicht gut aus.
Schade ,langes WE und dann so was.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kochtopf hat aber keine Zeit für dich. Ihm tut der Hintern noch weh.


Da gäbe es noch andere möglichkeiten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nehms mir immer wieder vor...




Der Anfang ist ja dann schonmal gemacht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist ja dann schonmal gemacht.


Der Geist ist willig ,doch das Fleisch bricht zusammen


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wann plant ihr euren nächsten Angelausflug?
> ...


In 15 Tagen ist es soweit, und ich hoffe, dass kein Schnee mehr liegt.


----------



## Xianeli

mikesch schrieb:


> In 15 Tagen ist es soweit, und ich hoffe, dass kein Schnee mehr liegt.



Dann hoffe ich mal für dich mit. Hier ist zumindest wieder Schneeregen gemeldet


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> In *15 Tagen *ist es soweit, und ich hoffe, dass kein Schnee mehr liegt.



So lange? Du Ärmster!


----------



## Zander Jonny

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Jipp,sieht nicht gut aus.
> Schade ,langes WE und dann so was.



Ich befürchte das noch mal richtig Frost kommt. Ist immerhin noch nicht mal März.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> In 15 Tagen ist es soweit, und ich hoffe, dass kein Schnee mehr liegt.


Werst eh bloss wieder nach die Monsterwaller in der Alz gefragt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> ... Ist immerhin noch nicht mal März.



Aber lange hin ist's auch nicht mehr.


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das noch mal richtig Frost kommt. Ist immerhin noch nicht mal März.


Klar da ist noch alles möglich.
Aber ausgerechnet an einem langen WE. Das frustet schon .


----------



## Xianeli

Ich war ebenfalls heiß drauf am Montag endlich ans Wasser zu können. Bei 40 kmh Wind, 75 kmh Sturmböen und Regen werde ich besser drauf verzichten


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aber ausgerechnet an einem langen WE.


Das ist sowas von Typisch. Ist unser Petrus eigentlich der Gleiche wie der Wetterpetrus?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von Typisch. Ist unser Petrus eigentlich der Gleiche wie der Wetterpetrus?



Jupp issa.
https://www.katholisch.de/aktuelles/aktuelle-artikel/warum-ist-petrus-furs-wetter-zustandig


----------



## Minimax

und warum hasst er uns dann so?


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> und warum hasst er uns dann so?


Er hasst uns nicht, er hält bloß die Schwierigkeitsstufe hoch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> und warum hasst er uns dann so?



Heckbremsen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zu Ungläubigen ist er immer ein bisschen ekelhaft.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wetter für unserer Ecke lässt den Samstag noch zu und Sonntag könnte noch gehen.
Da kann es aber schon Nieseln.
Ich Hasse Nieselregen,lieber einen ordentlichen Guß und dann ist Ruhe als ewig das gepiesel.
Montag geht dann die Post ab ,mal sehen.
Ich werde eh Futter kaufen ,dann nehme ich zur Sicherheit noch ein paar Maden mit.
Falls dann doch alles ins Wasser fällt weiss ich ja jetzt wie ich die Maden abtöten muss damit sie nach dem Einfrieren noch brauchbar sind.
So bin ich dann für alles gewappnet.


----------



## Andal

Außerdem ist ja Maschkera, die müssen per Wetter immer etwas eingebremst werden.


----------



## exil-dithschi

gestern war das wetter hier jedenfalls herrlich...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Werst eh bloss wieder nach die Monsterwaller in der Alz gefragt.


Die sind ja im März bei uns schon sowas von aktiv.  
Habe schon um diese Jahreszeit einen "Forellenangler" getroffen, der war mit 30er Geflochtener unterwegs. Könnte ja ein Waller einsteigen.
Bin mir mit meiner 25-gr Rute und 20er Mono etwas seltsam vorgekommen. 



Minimax schrieb:


> So lange? Du Ärmster!


Ist Selbstkasteiung, mein Erlaubnisschein gilt seit dem 1. Januar. 

Petri allen, die in diesem Jahr schon Fangerfolge verzeichnen konnten.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Die sind ja im März bei uns schon sowas von aktiv.
> Habe schon um diese Jahreszeit einen "Forellenangler" getroffen, der war mit 30er Geflochtener unterwegs. Könnte ja ein Waller einsteigen.
> Bin mir mit meiner 25-gr Rute und 20er Mono etwas seltsam vorgekommen.


In die Osterbuchberger Weiher muss man ja auch mit 60er fischen, weil metrige Graser drin sind.


----------



## Mikesch

Nur hatte ich mit diesem Setup im Jahr zuvor einen 80er-Schied im Segelhafen gebändigt. 
Ich geh' trotzdem mit meinen leichten Ruten an "den Bach" und fürchte mich komischerweise nicht auch größere Fische ans Band zu bekommen.


----------



## Andal

Es pressiert ja nix!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Es pressiert ja nix!


So ist es.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.ms-angelshop.de/de/mitchell-full-control-mx7-2000.html

Ahoi Matrosen, hat wer mit der Rolle und dem Bremssystem Erfahrungen gemacht? Sieht interessant aus


----------



## Andal

Ich habe den Vorgänger, der auch schon ein Nachfolger ist, seit 2005 im Beritt und Betrieb. Kann mich nicht beschweren und fische sie sehr gerne an der ganz leichten Picker. Mit offener Betriebsbremse lässt sie sich sogar als Freilaufrolle einsetzen.


----------



## Andal




----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe den Vorgänger, der auch schon ein Nachfolger ist, seit 2005 im Beritt und Betrieb. Kann mich nicht beschweren und fische sie sehr gerne an der ganz leichten Picker. Mit offener Betriebsbremse lässt sie sich sogar als Freilaufrolle einsetzen.



Wir hatten diese Lever-Drag Rollen erst kürzlich hier diskutiert, in Zusammenhang mit dieser japanischen Brandungstechnik? Ich kanns jetzt nicht raussuchen. Ich hab mir auch ich glaube das Modell von dem Andal spricht durch ne Gelegenheit verschafft, aber noch nie gefischt.
Ich glaube, die Bremse ist sozusagen immer offen, außer man zieht den Hebel an, dann arbeitet sie.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke meine Herren, das ging schnell. Ich glaube so eine würde Sarah Jane gut stehen (tagsüber)


----------



## Andal

Ned ganz richtig. Bei der Full Control kann über den Hebel lediglich die normale Bremse verstärkt werden. Bei den japanischen Iso Rollen wird aber auch der Freilauf und die Rücklaufsperre damit gesteuert. Darum sind die auch wesentlich komplexer aufgebaut und selbstredend teuer und bei uns so gut wie nicht erhältlich.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke meine Herren, das ging schnell. Ich glaube so eine würde Sarah Jane gut stehen (tagsüber)



Sarah Jane würde fast alles gut stehen, bis auf die Sache mit den Schnüten, über die wir sprachen. Ich mache mir halt Sorgen um sie (gut, vielleicht bin ich auch etwas geil auf Sie. Bitte das als Kompliment zu werten)



Andal schrieb:


> Ned ganz richtig. Bei der Full Control kann über den Hebel lediglich die normale Bremse verstärkt werden. Bei den japanischen Iso Rollen wird aber auch der Freilauf und die Rücklaufsperre damit gesteuert. Darum sind die auch wesentlich komplexer aufgebaut und selbstredend teuer und bei uns so gut wie nicht erhältlich.


Ahh, vielen Dank für die Klärung!


----------



## Mikesch

So eine ähnliche Rolle liegt bei mir auch rum.
Eine Mitchell 3550 RD Full Control


----------



## Andal

Es ist schon eine sehr praktische Sache, wenn man mit relativ geringer (Heck-) Bremse arbeiten und fallweise über den Hebel die Zügel anziehen kann. Fürs feine Fischen ideal - grad kurz vor dem Kescher u.s.w.


----------



## Andal

Man darf es nur  nicht mit den kleinen Kapselrollen von Zebco, Shakespeare und Abu verwechseln, wo über diesem Hebel die Schnur für den Wurf freigegeben wird.


----------



## geomas

Komplett unsachlich: der Name „Full Control” irritiert mich ein wenig an der Mitchell. Erinnert an driftende Rallye-Autos mit Werbung für Naßrasierer. 
Jungs muß man ja in den Glauben versetzen, volle Kontrolle zu besitzen, während Mädchen sich dessen vollkommen gewiß sind.


----------



## Minimax

Ach, diese ganzen Spielereien an diesen teuflischen Querwinderollen. Ich sage, wenn da erstmal ein Getriebe im Spiel ist, kann man ja auch gleich mit Dynamit fischen.

Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt, das ich mir vor einige Wochen *schon wieder *einen Griff an meiner geliebten Heritage abgebrochen habe? Und jetzt trau ich mich nicht, die wieder zum strengen Zanderpitt zu schicken....


----------



## Andal

Full Control passte aber als Name noch grad so auf die kleine Spule. Wrzlbrmftingerin ging nicht druff!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Jungs muß man ja in den Glauben versetzen, volle Kontrolle zu besitzen, während Mädchen sich dessen vollkommen gewiß sind.



Das ist Die Formel, um die Weltgeschichte zu erklären. Absolute Zustimmung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Jungs muß man ja in den Glauben versetzen, volle Kontrolle zu besitzen, während Mädchen sich dessen vollkommen gewiß sind.





Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist Die Formel, um die Weltgeschichte zu erklären. Absolute Zustimmung.


Die Formel geht noch viel einfacher

eben sonnenklar für die Frauen:
https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/41AGvsR+xOL._SL500_.jpg

Das Buch lag hier heute plötzlich auf dem Tisch, Büchereiflohmarkmitbringsel aus Büchereiexkursion, während ich tapfer meine Werkstatt aufräumte.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jau, Spot markieren und morgen nochmal hin. Das würde mich interessieren, ob da nochmals was geht.



Ok, für die "Friedfischereiliche Wissenschaft".
Habe heute nochmals ein kleines Zeitfenster und werde schauen. Mit Fußmarsch hin und rück, bleiben mir jedoch nur 15-20 Minuten. Sollte reichen um mit dem gleichen Köder zu starten und dann doch einen auf's Wetter und Wasser angepaßten Farbwechsel vorzunehmen. Ob das bei dem Wetterumschwung jedoch repräsentativ ist, keine Ahnung. Es ist kühler, grau und dauerhafter Regen.
Sollte was gehen, werde ich versuchen am WE bei nachlassendem Regen ein Zeitfenster zu öffnen und mit Pose/Ledgern sowie Brotflocke/Mais(vielleicht auch Tulip) zu schauen ob dort was geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Sarah Jane würde fast alles gut stehen, bis auf die Sache mit den Schnüten, über die wir sprachen. Ich mache mir halt Sorgen um sie (gut, vielleicht bin ich auch etwas geil auf Sie. Bitte das als Kompliment zu werten)


Es geht ja nicht um Tragkraft wenn man auf Aal angelt sondern um abriebfestigkeit. Falls sich mal ein Monsterwaller  vergreifen sollte bleibt nur Spule verziehen lassen oder kappen, schon klar. Aber ich erinnere mich an den Lachen als ich von der Penn Sargus II mit 16er Schnur als Tagesrolle sprach und du meintest sinngemäß SJ hätte sowas nicht verdient


----------



## rustaweli

So, vor Ort und werde nun den Fusmarsch antreten.
Leute, was für ein Sauwetter und nicht mal ne (Regen)Jacke dabei, um möglichst alles so wie gestern anzugehen.
Was tut man nicht alles für Euch!


----------



## Zander Jonny

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Klar da ist noch alles möglich.
> Aber ausgerechnet an einem langen WE. Das frustet schon .



F


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um Tragkraft wenn man auf Aal angelt sondern um abriebfestigkeit. Falls sich mal ein Monsterwaller  vergreifen sollte bleibt nur Spule verziehen lassen oder kappen, schon klar. Aber ich erinnere mich an den Lachen als ich von der Penn Sargus II mit 16er Schnur als Tagesrolle sprach und du meintest sinngemäß SJ hätte sowas nicht verdient



Wer ist diese Sarah Jane ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ok, für die "Friedfischereiliche Wissenschaft".



Ich küsse deine Hand!


----------



## Kochtopf

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> F
> 
> 
> Wer ist diese Sarah Jane ?


Drennan Specialist 7 Avon/Quiver 1,5lbs 11'

Besondere Ruten kriegen Frauennamen (s.a. Skinny little bitch) - hat einen animistischen Voodoo Hintergrund


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wann plant ihr euren nächsten Angelausflug?
> 
> Das Wetter soll hier erstmal kalt und windig werden.
> Bei euch auch?


Ich fiebere auf morgen nachmittag hin. Hoffe nur dass der Wind nicht zu stark geht. Regen wär mir egal, dafür gibt´s nen BW-Poncho  Einfach mal mit leichtem Gepäck und der Picker raus und gucken ob auf Brotflocke, Wurm oder Teig was beisst.


----------



## hanzz

Petri Prof
Gelungener Tag. 

@Minimax
Wundervoll. 
Geschrieben und Gebaut


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Formel geht noch viel einfacher
> 
> eben sonnenklar für die Frauen:
> https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/41AGvsR+xOL._SL500_.jpg
> 
> Das Buch lag hier heute plötzlich auf dem Tisch, Büchereiflohmarkmitbringsel aus Büchereiexkursion, während ich tapfer meine Werkstatt aufräumte.



Das ist mal eine klare Ansage! 

@rustaweli: Bei dem wetter für 15 Minuten raus? Das nenne ich optimistisch! Wünsche dir viel Erfolg, nach drei Tagen Schneidern bleib ich heute zu Hause, die Fische wollen hier einfach noch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Müsste doch eigentlich wieder losgehn mit Rotaugen am Kanal. Die Grundeln beissen zumindest schon....


----------



## rustaweli

Kann leider nichts weiter vermelden. Es ging nichts, weder vor oder nach dem Farbwechsel. Lag es jetzt am Fressverhalten, waren sie zickig, haben sie mich durch andere Lichtverhältnisse besser gesehen, waren sie woanders, lag es am starken Wetterwechsel, am Regen,...
Es bleibt spannend und ich bin sogar sehr froh darüber. Ein Spot mit Fanggarantie hätte mir irgendwas genommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kann leider nichts weiter vermelden. Es ging nichts, weder vor oder nach dem Farbwechsel. Lag es jetzt am Fressverhalten, waren sie zickig, haben sie mich durch andere Lichtverhältnisse besser gesehen, waren sie woanders, lag es am starken Wetterwechsel, am Regen,...
> Es bleibt spannend und ich bin sogar sehr froh darüber. Ein Spot mit Fanggarantie hätte mir irgendwas genommen.



Danke für deinen Einsatz! Ihr hattet auch einen starken Wetterumschwung, nehme ich an? (also stark im Sinne von Temperatursturz, Veränderung des Himmels von Blau auf Wolken, Regen und Wind)


----------



## Tobias85

@D1985: Meinst du? Vor ein paar Tagen war der Kanal noch relativ kalt. Dann sollte ich nächste Woche vielleicht doch da mal hin und testen.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Einsatz! Ihr hattet auch einen starken Wetterumschwung, nehme ich an? (also stark im Sinne von Temperatursturz, Veränderung des Himmels von Blau auf Wolken, Regen und Wind)



Ja, sehr stark. Bis gestern noch frühlingshaft schön, sehr warm und sonnig. Heute sehr kühl, es regnet dauerhaft und es ist dunkel und grau.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320771
> Anhang anzeigen 320771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Herren, ich habe Schuld auf mich geladen und gestehe den Vorwurf der Untreue Ihnen gegenüber. Ich würde ja gerne sagen "Es ist nicht wie es aussieht", oder "Es tut mir leid", aber das wäre gelogen
> Wollte mal wieder mit KuKö los und meine geliebten Dickköpfe lokalisieren. Und was soll ich sagen, 1x knappe 47, 1x 49, 1x knappe 50!
> Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten.



Na denn mal dickes Petri....


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320780



Die schmecken aber auch....


----------



## Minimax

Nay, nay Jungs,
ich bleib daheim, hinterm warmen Ofen, und vielen Dank an Rustaweli für die unangenehme Erkundundsmission:



rustaweli schrieb:


> Kann leider nichts weiter vermelden. Es ging nichts, weder vor oder nach dem Farbwechsel. Lag es jetzt am Fressverhalten, waren sie zickig, haben sie mich durch andere Lichtverhältnisse besser gesehen, waren sie woanders, lag es am starken Wetterwechsel, am Regen,...
> Es bleibt spannend und ich bin sogar sehr froh darüber. Ein Spot mit Fanggarantie hätte mir irgendwas genommen.








hanzz schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Wundervoll.
> Geschrieben und Gebaut


Vielen Dank mein Lieber!


----------



## Zander Jonny

phirania schrieb:


> Die schmecken aber auch....



Hier wird nicht gefressen.
Ein für allemal


----------



## phirania

D1985 schrieb:


> Müsste doch eigentlich wieder losgehn mit Rotaugen am Kanal. Die Grundeln beissen zumindest schon....



Ja Grundeln gab es reichlich am Kanal war am Donnerstag am DEK und hatte nach 3 Stunden ca 25 Stück..


----------



## Professor Tinca

*Guten Appetit!*


----------



## Tobias85

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hier wird nicht gefressen.
> Ein für allemal



Nur Wobla.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Guten Appetit!*



Ne lass mal,die sind so glitschig und die flutschen mir immer aus der Hand.......


----------



## Andal

Essen? Jetzt, gleich, sofort? Sind mir 2-3 ordentliche Wurschtsemmeln mit Butter und Gurke eh lieber!


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> ...ordentliche Wurschtsemmeln mit Butter und Gurke...



Der zeitlose Klassiker ... obwohls im Fasching scheinbar auch gerne mal sowas wie ein Lerberkäs-, Fleischpflanzerl- oder Weisswurscht-Krapfen sein darf


----------



## Andal

Welpi schrieb:


> Der zeitlose Klassiker ... obwohls im Fasching scheinbar auch gerne mal sowas wie ein Lerberkäs-, Fleischpflanzerl- oder Weisswurscht-Krapfen sein darf


Aber diese Zutaten habe ich nicht daheim!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Welpi schrieb:


> Fleischpflanzerl .....



Wat n dat?

Fleischpflanzenzeugs klingt nach Veganerhack....Tofu oder son Kram.


----------



## Andal

Frikos, Bouletten ... Hack, welches man in die Pfanne "pflanzt"!


----------



## Welpi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat n dat?
> 
> Fleischpflanzenzeugs klingt nach Veganerhack....Tofu oder son Kram.



Nene....Fleischplanzerl sind definitiv sekundärvegetarische Kost


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 

Hatte schon Angst um euch.


----------



## phirania

Andal geht doch nicht unter die Grünfutter Fraktion.....


----------



## Andal

Ganz sicher nicht ... höchstens mal Salat. Wurschtsalat, Fleischsalat, Ochsenmaulsalat...!!!!!!!!


----------



## phirania

Aber dann nur als Beilage....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @D1985: Meinst du? Vor ein paar Tagen war der Kanal noch relativ kalt. Dann sollte ich nächste Woche vielleicht doch da mal hin und testen.



Bei mir ging es meist schon immer Ende Feb. los mit Rotaugen. Dazu gabs auch gelegentlich einen Aland oder Karpfen. 1-2 Monate später kamen noch Brassen und Barsche dazu. Bei mir haben die meist in der Dämmerung gebissen am Ufer...


----------



## feederbrassen

Wo es gerade ums Essen geht ,ich war gerade Einkaufen, für die Fische. 
Endlich mal alles bekommen was ich eigentlich brauche um MEIN Futter zu Mischen. 
Da ja Ruten von dem ein oder anderen hier Namen bekommen, bekommt das Futter diesmal auch einen. 
Ich nenne es mal 

*Ükel Competiton Spezial 
*


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es meist schon immer Ende Feb. los mit Rotaugen. Dazu gabs auch gelegentlich einen Aland oder Karpfen. 1-2 Monate später kamen noch Brassen und Barsche dazu. Bei mir haben die meist in der Dämmerung gebissen am Ufer...



In der Dämmerung hatte ich auch schon einen schönen Überraschungs-Rotland (ging mir kurz vorm Kescher ab, daher unbestimmt) beim Grundeln stippen. Nagut, dann steht mein Projekt für nächste Woche.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> In der Dämmerung hatte ich auch schon einen schönen Überraschungs-Rotland (ging mir kurz vorm Kescher ab, daher unbestimmt) beim Grundeln stippen. Nagut, dann steht mein Projekt für nächste Woche.



Mach mal, aber flieg nicht weg 

https://www.daswetter.com/wetter_Stadthagen-Europa-Deutschland-Niedersachsen--1-100479.html


----------



## Tobias85

Nächste Woche? Ich meinte natürlich übernächste...  

So'n Mist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing




----------



## Xianeli

Sollte das Wetter morgen nicht so schlimm aussehen werde ich mich wohl ans Wasser verpissen ^^ 

Heute war es ja nicht so schlimm wie gemeldet... vielleicht sieht es morgen ja ähnlich aus. Sollte ich fahren dann mit MF und 3mm Pellets. Als Köder verschiedene 8mm. Mal Daumen drücken


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320826



Ladys and Gentleman, this is Gründling No. one! Petri, Fantastic!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der ist mit knappe 15 Zentimeter sogar schon Kapital. Tja, ich kann nicht nur Küttfisch!


----------



## Tobias85

Aber nicht aus dem kleinen Graben nehme ich an!? Flüsschen oder Elbe?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber nicht aus dem kleinen Graben nehme ich an!? Flüsschen oder Elbe?



Am Übergang zum Graben, direkt im Graben saß ich eine Stunde ohne Biss. Danach etwa 70 Fische.


----------



## Tobias85

Nicht schlecht, Petri auch zum Rest.


----------



## Inni

Petri, das is ne Leistung bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Inni schrieb:


> Petri, das is ne Leistung bei dem Wetter!



Ab einem gewissen Moment spürst du die Hände nicht mehr, dann ist das wie im Sommer. Arschig nur, das ich mit Stickfloats gefischt hatte und sehr aktiv entsprechend war. Hände in die Tasche war nicht drin, aber wat solls. Die Gliedmaßen erholen sich gerade.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri,bei dem Wetter Hochachtung.


----------



## Matrix85

Schöner fang, Petri heil von mir. 

Heute im Angelgeschäft: 
Kunde sucht eine Heavy Feeder für den Rhein. 
Verkäufer zeigt ihm erst mal eine Auswahl. Kunde entscheidet sich für ein günstiges Model. 
Kunde läuft weg, kommt mit ein paar Glöckchen wieder. 
Kunde will probieren ob die Glöckchen an die Spitze festzumachen sind. Spitze aber viel zu dünn. 
Kunde fragt ob es noch dickere spitzen für die Rute gibt? 
Verkäufer erklärt das man bei der Methode permanent auf die Spitze sehen muss. 

Kunde Spricht mit seinem Freund auf Russisch, 
Kunde schüttelt mit dem Kopf. 
Verkäufer dreht ihn eine schwere Grundrute an.
Alle sind glücklich


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320826


Wer angelt den hier mit caster ????


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich weiss fällt schwer zu glauben dass man auch feederruten kaufen kann ohne Feedern zu wollen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wer angelt den hier mit caster ????



Die waren in der Packung von den ehemaligen Maden. 

Ich habe heute 4 verschiedene Köder angeboten und diverse Kombinationen mit Erfolg eingesetzt. Es kam eigentlich nur darauf an, das die Präsentation auffällig ist, alles andere Schlug fehl.


----------



## Matrix85

Alles gut @Fantastic Fishing . 
@Kochtopf , ja man kann eine Feederrute auch als Stütze für die Tomaten Pflanzen nehmen.


----------



## rutilus69

Schöne Strecke. Petri @Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke. Petri @Fantastic Fishing



Dannnnnnnnnnkeschööööööööööön!


----------



## feederbrassen

Der Preis des fleißigen 
Petri heil FF


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiss fällt schwer zu glauben dass man auch feederruten kaufen kann ohne Feedern zu wollen


Denke mal, dass 8,5 von 10 Feederruten gekauft werden, weil sie viel werfen und die dünne Spitzen wohl Mode, aber nicht unbedingt nutzbringend einsetzt werden. So what - suum cuique!


----------



## Kochtopf

@Fantastic Fishing Petri zum Beutezug!

@Andal klar, ich benutze meine Feeder gerne zum Aale ärgern bspw.


----------



## Andal

Ich benutze meine 390er 150 gr. Feeder eigentlich nur als Strandangelrute.


----------



## Minimax

Also die beiden schweren Korums für neulich hab ich mir auch weniger des Feedern wegen als für die schwere Flussgrundangelei (Ebenfalls Aal, und vielleicht auch mal ...was anderes) angeschafft.
und meine mittleren/leichten parabolischen fühlen sich ebenfalls mit ner kleinen Bomb am Flüßchen sehr wohl.

Fürs Tomatenpflanzen würd ich mir aber doch eher was aus dem Karpfenbereich anschaffen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Flüßchen



Hömma.

Kann es sein, das die Kunst des Angelns an kleinen Flüssen im Internet quasi nicht existent ist? Ich habe nach Keywords und Suchvolumen (Aufrufe zu bestimmten Sucheingaben in der Anzahl eines Monats) gesucht. Es gibt ja fast NICHTS. Ist das Thema so underrated oder tot in Deutschland?


----------



## Minimax

Ichsachma: Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht ists selten als "Flüßchen" gelabelt, sondern je nach empfinden als Bach oder kleiner Fluss?  Ich hab aber auch noch recherchiert-
Aus England gibt's natürlich jede Menge, und auf Youtube vieles Deutsche auch -natürlich häufig in Verbindung mit Döbeln.
Aber stimmt, als ich mich mal über Barben schlaumachen wollte, gings bei der Mehrzahl des Materials um Schweres Feedern am Großen Fluss (Rhein).
Ist vielleicht ne Lücke.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man da wirklich fündig werden will und es gibt nicht zu knapp zu finden, dann muss man englische Suchwörter bemühen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ichsachma: Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht ists selten als "Flüßchen" gelabelt, sondern je nach empfinden als Bach oder kleiner Fluss?  Ich hab aber auch noch recherchiert-
> Aus England gibt's natürlich jede Menge, und auf Youtube vieles Deutsche auch -natürlich häufig in Verbindung mit Döbeln.
> Aber stimmt, als ich mich mal über Barben schlaumachen wollte, gings bei der Mehrzahl des Materials um Schweres Feedern am Großen Fluss (Rhein).
> Ist vielleicht ne Lücke.



Kleiner Fluss, nicht Fluss, Bach oder Graben. Das sind andere Dinge, auch aus der Sicht von Google. Bei einer Keywordrecherche geht es um das Schreiben eines Berichten im Konkurrenzfeld und der Nachfrage. Gibst du "Brassen Feedern" ein, suchen Beispielsweise bis zu 1000 Menschen im Monat danach. Gibst du Brassen Feedern im See ein, sind es 400 im Monat. So ermittle ich, wonach die Leute suchen.

Bei kleiner Fluss herrscht aber eine dermaßen geringe Dichte und Substanz, es Endet sofort bei Elbe, schwerem Angeln oder den sonstigen Standards. Kleiner Fluss aber, existiert nicht, nichtmal die Nachfrage ist messbar. Und das ist schon richtig, richtig komisch. Ich finde nämlich zu fast allem die richtigen Schlagwörter (mit Nachfrage).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Am Übergang zum Graben, direkt im Graben saß ich eine Stunde ohne Biss. Danach etwa 70 Fische.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320829




Petri Heil ÖffÖff!

Sauberer Fischzug!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man da wirklich fündig werden will und es gibt nicht zu knapp zu finden, dann muss man englische Suchwörter bemühen!



Und Karl, Jochen und Max aus Ingolstadt frisch mit dem Angelschein suchen nach "Hempfishing on small Rivers"? Du kannst als Autor keine englischen Fachbegriffe bedienen, für deutsche Suchanfragen.

Schau mal unter Cage Feeder, keine Chance, dort findest du nur englische Einträge oder bezahlte Anzeigen in den Ergebnissen. Im Allgemeinen geht es mir auch nur darum, das auch wirklich keine Sau danach sucht.

Nicht mal 1000 Leute in 12 Monaten. Das ist schon etwas Seltsam.


----------



## Minimax

Interessanter Sachverhalt. Aber ja, vielleicht ists nicht so attraktiv- Die großen Exemplare bzw. Schwärme konzentrieren sich an anderen Gewässern. Sind ja auch nicht so leicht zugänglich und gerne auch mal launisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklären. Es gibt doch ALLES im Internet und diesen Bereich hätten doch andere Plattformen längst besetzt. Du, ich war bei

Rotaugen im kleinen Fluss
Rotaugen fangen in kleinen Flüssen
Rotaugen angeln kleiner Fluss
Brassen kleiner Fluss
Stippen kleiner Fluss
Kleiner Fluss XYZ

Pustekuchen, da ist unter 1000 Möglichkeiten eine Nachfrage die nicht Existiert. Das gibt es eigentlich nicht. Beispielsweise: Schleienhaken suchen 10.000 Menschen in Monat!


----------



## Minimax

Ist für den engagierten Blogger natürlich auch ein Dilemma: Einerseits ne Marktlücke, andererseits kaum Kundschaft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist für den engagierten Blogger natürlich auch ein Dilemma: Einerseits ne Marktlücke, andererseits kaum Kundschaft.



Naja, ich kann diese Bereiche natürlich besetzen und entwickle einen wertvollen Vorsprung und sichere Quasi die 1 im Ergebnis. Auch wenn es interessant ist, bringt es dir dann trotzdem nichts. Es ist auch nicht so schlimm, aber extrem Seltsam.

Gerade im Bezug auf Montagen für leichte Strömung, diverse Taktiken etc., es gibt ja nicht mal einen Bericht der Brassen am kleinen Fluss abhandelt. Entweder mag Google diese Gewässer nicht oder das ist echt ne Lücke im System. Eigentlich unfassbar. Jetzt geht es nicht mehr nur noch um große Fische, sondern nur noch große Gewässer. Hammerhart.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es nicht mehr nur noch um große Fische, sondern nur noch große Gewässer.QUOTE]



Tja... Denken Sie groß!
Von mir aus können die Großdenker die kleinen Flüßchen in Ruhe weiterträumen lassen, ich leg mich untern schattigen Baum, werf die Angel aus und geniess die Ruhe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja... Denken Sie groß!
> Von mir aus können die Großdenker die kleinen Flüßchen in Ruhe weiterträumen lassen, ich leg mich untern schattigen Baum, werf die Angel aus und geniess die Ruhe



Recht Egoistisch.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Recht Egoistisch.


Heckbremse


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heckbremse



Stimmt, es ist ja Heckbremsenmax. Das Erklärt so einiges!


----------



## Minimax

Ganz recht! Also nehmt euch besser in acht, bevor Heckbremse Euch holen kommt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz recht! Also nehmt euch besser in acht, bevor Heckbremse Euch holen kommt!



Ich denke, wenn die Aussagen über deine Statur stimmen, das ich nur mit einem Futterball werfen muss und du sackst zusammen. Von daher, komm ruhig her, Hecki!


----------



## feederbrassen

FF hat ja die *Heckbremse* mit einem Pickel auf der Nase verglichen.
Ihm fehlt da etwas Fantasie,sie könnte auch einen Nippel einer Frau darstellen.
Dann sieht das gaaanz anders aus.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn die Aussagen über deine Statur stimmen, das ich nur mit einem Futterball werfen muss und du sackst zusammen. Von daher, komm ruhig her, Hecki!


Hey lass mal den Minimaxe in ruhe .. sonst, sonst musst du dir dein Fischerprüfungszeugnis um den Hals hängen und wir schicken dich als Fantastic Kevin zum Karneval ￼￼￼￼


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hey lass mal den Minimaxe in ruhe .. sonst, sonst musst du dir dein Fischerprüfungszeugnis um den Hals hängen und wir schicken dich als Fantastic Kevin zum Karneval ￼￼￼￼







feederbrassen schrieb:


> FF hat ja die *Heckbremse* mit einem Pickel auf der Nase verglichen.
> Ihm fehlt da etwas Fantasie,sie könnte auch einen Nippel einer Frau darstellen.
> Dann sieht das gaaanz anders aus.



Nippel auf einer riesen Titte mit Haaren und eigener Steuernummer vielleicht, du Schelm!


----------



## Tikey0815

Sorry mein Gerechtigkeitssinn ging mit mir durch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sorry mein Gerechtigkeitssinn ging mit mir durch



Naaaah, ich kann das ab und mag so eine Atmosphäre, blumige Diplomatie und stets warme Worte sind für falsche Zungen. Dat darf hier ruhig rappeln im Karton!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> blumige Diplomatie und stets warme Worte sind für falsche Zungen....QUOTE]



Also, ähm, wie soll ichs sagen, prinzipiell halt ich das schon für ganz gute Angewohnheiten..also meistens..


----------



## Drillsucht69

Geiler Thread, hier ist immer was los !!!!


----------



## Andal

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Geiler Thread, hier ist immer was los !!!!


They'll do their very best!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich suche sowas ab und an aber man findet wenig. Gibt eben kein Angebot und dementsprechend sucht man eher selten. Wäre interessant für mich wenn es sowas gäbe. Aber was ist ein kleiner Fluss? Die Fulda? Die Eder? Die Ahne? Der Geile Bach (sic!)?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ähm, wie soll ichs sagen, prinzipiell halt ich das schon für ganz gute Angewohnheiten..also meistens..



So ein Unsinn. Das treibe ich dir noch aus Schnucki.

Wat machen wa nu mit de kleenen Flüsse? Ik weeß nich. Stickposen erstmal beschreiben? Oder enfach nur treibende Posenmontage und darunter nen Bericht auf Plötzen schneidern? Also sooo 2 Dinge in einem? Sach ma watt. Du bist ma boy for Flüsschense!!!


----------



## alexpp

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Geiler Thread, hier ist immer was los !!!!


Und dann erzählen sie einem, Friedfischangler würden aussterben.


----------



## Andal

Bis maximal 15" Breite = kleiner Fluss... Bach. Alles darüber ist ein Flüsschen ab 100" reden wir dann von einem Fluss. Oder!?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich suche sowas ab und an aber man findet wenig. Gibt eben kein Angebot und dementsprechend sucht man eher selten. Wäre interessant für mich wenn es sowas gäbe. Aber was ist ein kleiner Fluss? Die Fulda? Die Eder? Die Ahne? Der Geile Bach (sic!)?



Klein! Fulda wäre Fluss, Elbe großer Fluss. So ungefähr fütterst du das in Google. Graben, kleiner Fluss, Fluss, großer Fluss (doppelte Möglichkeiten durch Strom, kann zigfach für geschrieben werden). Im Prinzip kann ich einfach schreiben:

Plötzen im kleinen Fluss (alles auf Google von A bis Z zugeschnitten)
Plötzen im kleinen Fluss im Winter
Rotaugen im kleinen Fluss
Rotaugen stippen im kleinen Fluss

Im Prinzip immer Zielfisch + Methode + Jahreszeit + kleiner Fluss. Da muss man aber sehr genau schreiben/arbeiten, um sich nicht alles zu kanibalisieren lassen. Grundsätzlich könnte ich einfach machen, da keine Konkurrenz vorhanden ist. Das Keyword und den Googlepart kann ich immer so hindrehen, das es unter kleiner Fluss gefunden wird, selbst wenn die Elbe auf den Bildern ist. Das DIng ist halt eher, ob das Überhaupt auch nur im Ansatz sinn macht.

Das kannst du dann auch mit Montagen, Techniken etc. so machen. Suche doch einfach mal nach Feedern im kleinen Fluss, selbst das gibt es so nicht auf den Punkt. Es ist für mich das Rätsel des Abends.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. Das treibe ich dir noch aus Schnucki.
> 
> Wat machen wa nu mit de kleenen Flüsse? Ik weeß nich. Stickposen erstmal beschreiben? Oder enfach nur treibende Posenmontage und darunter nen Bericht auf Plötzen schneidern? Also sooo 2 Dinge in einem? Sach ma watt. Du bist ma boy for Flüsschense!!!



Nun, mein lieber barbarischer Freund,
wie wäre es zuerst mal mit einem kleinen Grundsatzbericht zur treibenden Pose, Montage, Katapulteinsatz, Platzwahl, Futterrythmus etc. Daran könntest Du dann, bei entsprechendem Interesse kleinere Essays zu Posentypen, Zielfischen, Futter nachschalten. Wäre das Was?
Oder vielleicht erstmal ne grundsätzliche Betrachtung zu kleinen FLiessgewässern und ihren Besonderheiten?
Oder auf deinen Pickerabenteuern aufbauen? Das ist schliesslich ne sehr probate Methode für derlei Gewässer?
herzliche Grüße
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Drillsucht69

alexpp schrieb:


> Und dann erzählen sie einem, Friedfischangler würden aussterben.



Die werden von der Grundel nur nervlich verdrängt, von aussterben ist keine Rede ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, mein lieber barbarischer Freund,
> wie wäre es zuerst mal mit einem kleinen Grundsatzbericht zur treibenden Pose, Montage, Katapulteinsatz, Platzwahl, Futterrythmus etc. Daran könntest Du dann, bei entsprechendem Interesse kleinere Essays zu Posentypen, Zielfischen, Futter nachschalten. Wäre das Was?
> Oder vielleicht erstmal ne grundsätzliche Betrachtung zu kleinen FLiessgewässern und ihren Besonderheiten?
> Oder auf deinen Pickerabenteuern aufbauen? Das ist schliesslich ne sehr probate Methode für derlei Gewässer?
> herzliche Grüße
> Dein
> Minimax



Das ist auch alles knackig und macht Sinn. Der Einsatz einer Schleuder wäre zb. ein Part einer Taktik am kleinen Fluss, also quasi in jedem Bericht abseits des Feederns. Das findet an solchen Gewässern ja nicht statt. Mit Ausnahme habe ich dafür eine Anwendung. Das Keyword Futterschleuder ist wiederum ein eigenes Feld.

Was die Leute zb. suchen:

treibende posenmontage -----> Stickfloat mit möglichen Formen der Bebleiung, Wurfstil, Führung der Rolle (Rolle leitet später den Artikel auf Centerpin um, beispielsweise, weil sie am Flüsschen oder der treibenden Pose sinn macht, wieder eigenes Feld aber in diesem Bereich anzusiedeln)

rotaugen angeln im frühling ---> kann ich auf kleinen Fluss umlenken oder als Teil davon einsetzen. Wäre dann ein Bericht über das gezielte Ansitzen auf Rotaugen im Frühling an eben diesem Gewässer. Aktives Futter, wenig Nährstoffe, hoher Takt an Lose Feed, Hanf, bla bla bla. Das ist aber nen Beispiel, wo ich etwas nehme und es draufpacken kann, wo ich will. Könnte auch in der Theorie am Hafen stattfinden. Die Leute suchen aber nach diesem Begriff (zumindest knappe 1000 im Jahr)

StickPOSE---> Danach suchen tatsächlich bis zu 1000 Leute im Monat. Wäre dann ein klarer Anwendungsfall für den Fluss. Typen, Formen, Sinn bla bla bla. Ist halt nicht Montage, sonder eben NUR die Pose. Du musst bei Google immer Differenzieren und keine Suppe kochen.

Posenangeln im Fluss---> Nutze ich den kleinen Fluss für. Was auch immer ich dabei machen will.

YXZ am kleinen Fuss, ---> Fangen, Jahreszeit etc. sind alles nicht besetzt. Ich kann also voll durchladen und 1000 Stunden Arbeit investieren für 5 Besucher im Jahr. Das Kleinflussleben ist scheinbar scheiße. 

E: Ich komme halt auch nicht damit klar, das es etwas nicht in Google gibt. Das ist ein mittelschweres Wunder.


----------



## Andal

Ich beschreibe es mal aus meiner Sicht als Medienkonsument. Ich fische englisch, will über englische Methoden informiert sein. Folglich suche ich auf englischen Seiten. Auf deutschsprachigen Seiten ist in der Tat wenig zu finden. Vielleicht ein Matze Koch, der ja zu allem seinen Senf begibt, oder etwas von den beiden noch führenden Zeitungen, die auch auf modern machen. Das kennt man, das ödet auch ebenso an!

Ich kann mir auch nicht groß vorstellen, dass es da nur mir so geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde gerne englische Methoden hochwertig auf deutsch erklärt bekommen aber das dürfte ein Wunschtraum bleiben


----------



## Andal

Die englische Sprache ist mir kaum noch eine Fremdsprache. Ich habe gelegentlich mit Nuschlern, oder seltsamen Dialekten noch so meine Probleme - für ein paar Minuten. Es ist ertragreicher das eigene Englisch zu polieren, als darauf zu vertrauen, dass jemand die Methoden ins Deutsche so überträgt, dann es noch den gewünschten Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ich beschreibe es mal aus meiner Sicht als Medienkonsument. Ich fische englisch, will über englische Methoden informiert sein. Folglich suche ich auf englischen Seiten. Auf deutschsprachigen Seiten ist in der Tat wenig zu finden. Vielleicht ein Matze Koch, der ja zu allem seinen Senf begibt, oder etwas von den beiden noch führenden Zeitungen, die auch auf modern machen. Das kennt man, das ödet auch ebenso an!
> 
> Ich kann mir auch nicht groß vorstellen, dass es da nur mir so geht.



Die Anfragen für viele Themen sind ja da, zentrieren sich aber ohnehin auf den Mainstream. Meine Suchvolumen etc. sind ja weit unter dem, was Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Karpfen hergeben. Tatsächlich kann es auch einfach so sein, das es dieses Angebot einfach nicht gibt. Keine Nachfrage, kein Angebot. Würden die Leute danach nämlich suchen, auch schon vor Jahren, würde es einen Bericht zu den "Brassen am kleinen Fluss" geben. Das Internet gibt es ja nicht erst seit meinem Blog.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Anfragen für viele Themen sind ja da, zentrieren sich aber ohnehin auf den Mainstream. Meine Suchvolumen etc. sind ja weit unter dem, was Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Karpfen hergeben. Tatsächlich kann es auch einfach so sein, das es dieses Angebot einfach nicht gibt. Keine Nachfrage, kein Angebot. Würden die Leute danach nämlich suchen, auch schon vor Jahren, würde es einen Bericht zu den "Brassen am kleinen Fluss" geben. Das Internet gibt es ja nicht erst seit meinem Blog.


Friedfischangeln, so wie wir es hier verstehen, ist eine mediale Randerscheinung, da können wir dieses Forum noch so dominieren, wie wir wollen, es wird sich da nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Friedfischangeln, so wie wir es hier verstehen, ist eine mediale Randerscheinung, da können wir dieses Forum noch so dominieren, wie wir wollen, es wird sich da nicht viel ändern.



Ja, klar. Das würde ich auch niemals in Frage stellen. Ich sehe es ja an den Zahlen zu diversen Dingen, es ist einfach eine Nische. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Den Status wie in England werden wir hier auch nicht erleben, dafür sägt der Blinker zu hart am Hechtzähnchen.

Das ist aber auch der Grund, warum Zeitungen, Internetseiten etc. immer das gleiche Schreiben, denn die Leute wollen es. Die Nachfrage verlangt es. Die Legen keine Zeilen über Plötzen auf, aus genannten Gründen. Keine Nachfrage, keine Berichte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die englische Sprache ist mir kaum noch eine Fremdsprache. Ich habe gelegentlich mit Nuschlern, oder seltsamen Dialekten noch so meine Probleme - für ein paar Minuten. Es ist ertragreicher das eigene Englisch zu polieren, als darauf zu vertrauen, dass jemand die Methoden ins Deutsche so überträgt, dann es noch den gewünschten Sinn ergibt.


Mein englisch ist passabel und ich schaue gerne englische angelvideos aber das heißt nicht dass ich deutschsprachige Angebote nicht begrüßen würde


----------



## Andal

Ich verstehe ja deinen Antrieb, deinen Elan und was weiß ich noch alles. Aber ich bin auch schon ein paar Tage älter, abgewichster und hab genug vor die Kauleiste bekommen. Mir reicht es. Mach mal du dein Ding und erkenne!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein englisch ist passabel und ich schaue gerne englische angelvideos aber das heißt nicht dass ich deutschsprachige Angebote nicht begrüßen würde


Nur mal als Beispiel.

Das Linkledschering hat man einem vollkommenen Noob an einem Nachmittag in den Grundzügen beigebracht. So dass er auch seine Fische zu fangen im Stande ist. Dazu ist wirklich alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt. Außer der Vorstellung neuer Nubsies und Ruten bleibt da nichts mehr, was des Verkündens wert wäre. Was sollte man da in einer weiteren Sprache noch alles produzieren? Vor allem für wen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja deinen Antrieb, deinen Elan und was weiß ich noch alles. Aber ich bin auch schon ein paar Tage älter, abgewichster und hab genug vor die Kauleiste bekommen. Mir reicht es. Mach mal du dein Ding und erkenne!



So dramatisch ist es nun auch wieder nicht. 

Meine Fähigkeit die Scheuklappen gegenüber irgendwelchen frustzerfressenden Menschen auszufahren ist großartig. Da können ganze Welten sich echauffieren. Ich schreibe weiter, jeden Tag. Ich arbeite weiter daran und es wird doch gelesen. Ich kann im Februar auf fast 5000 Leser blicken. In 5 Jahren sprechen wir von 50.000 und alles ist wie heute.

Wenn jemand sein Ding durchzieht, dann wohl ich.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, mein lieber barbarischer Freund,
> Dein
> Minimax



RRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklären. Es gibt doch ALLES im Internet und diesen Bereich hätten doch andere Plattformen längst besetzt. Du, ich war bei
> 
> Rotaugen im kleinen Fluss
> Rotaugen fangen in kleinen Flüssen
> Rotaugen angeln kleiner Fluss
> Brassen kleiner Fluss
> Stippen kleiner Fluss
> Kleiner Fluss XYZ
> 
> Pustekuchen, da ist unter 1000 Möglichkeiten eine Nachfrage die nicht Existiert. Das gibt es eigentlich nicht. Beispielsweise: Schleienhaken suchen 10.000 Menschen in Monat!



Was ist ein kleiner Fluss und wo fängt der große an ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Was ist ein kleiner Fluss und wo fängt der große an ?



Groß:







Klein:


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Was ist ein kleiner Fluss und wo fängt der große an ?





Andal schrieb:


> Bis maximal 15" Breite = kleiner Fluss... Bach. Alles darüber ist ein Flüsschen ab 100" reden wir dann von einem Fluss. Oder!?



Wir müssen es nur noch allgemeingültig definieren!


----------



## Kochtopf

15 zoll breite ist ziemlich klein


----------



## Andal

Sch...... meinte Füsse. Drecks Blicklähmung!


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 15 zoll breite ist ziemlich klein


 das ist eine Pissrinne


----------



## Kochtopf

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c1t9EPR2

Sagt mal - könnte man das, ggf mit kleinem Wirbel, als arleseybomb durchgehen lassen?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c1t9EPR2
> 
> Sagt mal - könnte man das, ggf mit kleinem Wirbel, als arleseybomb durchgehen lassen?



Das ist ein grundblei und kein englischer zungenbrecher.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c1t9EPR2
> 
> Sagt mal - könnte man das, ggf mit kleinem Wirbel, als arleseybomb durchgehen lassen?



Die Aleseybombs von Dinsmores sind noch etwas spitzer an der Spitze
(Mist, ich formuliere schon wie ein Fußballtrainer).
Auf jeden Fall sind die abgebildeten deutlich schlanker als das typische Birnenblei.



Nachtrag: hier mal drei Arlesey-Bombs von Dinsmores und drei typische kleine Billig-Birnenbleie:


----------



## Kochtopf

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Das ist ein grundblei und kein englischer zungenbrecher.


Die arlesey bomb ist ein spezielles grundblei


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die arlesey bomb ist ein spezielles grundblei



Spezielles grundblei hört sich gut an.


----------



## alexpp

geomas schrieb:


> ...(Mist, ich formuliere schon wie ein Fußballtrainer)...


 Schlimm sind doch die ganzen englischen Bezeichnungen.


----------



## Andal

alexpp schrieb:


> Schlimm sind doch die ganzen englischen Bezeichnungen.


Wer hat's erfunden?


----------



## geomas

alexpp schrieb:


> Schlimm sind doch die ganzen englischen Bezeichnungen.



fishing, angling, carp - schlimm

Ich will Dich nicht ver_schen, viele Sportarten, Hobbys sind durchsetzt mit Fremdworten und „Eindeutschen” ist häufig sinnentstellend. 
Waggler=Wackelpose als Beispiel ist noch ganz harmlos.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gibt halt feststehende Begriffe und eine arlesey bomb heißt nun mal so und ist kein birnenblei


----------



## alexpp

In der Angelszene scheint es besonders schlimm zu sein. Kann die englische Sprache nicht leiden.


----------



## Andal

Darum tragen Engländer auch einen Rucksack und schicken die Sprößlinge in den Kindergarten. Is halt mal so!


----------



## feederbrassen

Es wird halt immer mehr eingedeutscht .
Müssen wir alten halt mit klar kommen


----------



## Andal

Ich schreibe auch lieber nur Rod Pod und nicht multifunktional verstellbares Mehrfachrutenablagegestell.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Ich schreibe auch lieber nur Rod Pod und nicht multifunktional verstellbares Mehrfachrutenablagegestell.



Rutenauflage reicht


----------



## feederbrassen

Im Angelbereich ist auch noch alles recht überschaubar.
Muss man sich halt mal mit beschäftigen. 
Dann geht es.


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Rutenauflage reicht


Das ist wieder was anderes ... deutlich weniger.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Die Aleseybombs von Dinsmores sind noch etwas spitzer an der Spitze
> (Mist, ich formuliere schon wie ein Fußballtrainer).
> Auf jeden Fall sind die abgebildeten deutlich schlanker als das typische Birnenblei.


Wobei viele Bombs (zumindest bei der Google Bildersuche) scheinbar pummeliger sind


----------



## Andal

Ich bevorzuge mittlerweile sehr kompakte Formen. Kugelbleie, fallweise auch zum Würfel geklopft. Nicht zu Letzt, weil sie viel üppiger im Angebot sind.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Hab mir eben noch mal die Dinsmores Bombs angesehen: Du hast Recht, die Ali-Teile sind schon sehr dicht dran an den Arlesey-Bombs, wie ich sie kenne.
Die sehr leichten (1/8 Unze = etwa 3,5 Gramm) sind spitzer und schlanker, die schwereren Modelle jenen von Ali sehr ähnlich.
Ich liebe die Flugeigenschaften und das sanfte Flupp, mit dem sie ins Wasser eintauchen.

Ich benutze aber auch andere Bleiformen, hauptsächlich Würfel und Tellerbleie. Und nicht zu vergessen 2 oder 3 SSGs am Seitenarm.


----------



## Andal

Auch sehr praktisch für viele Anwendungen...

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Klemmblei-O...3c7d7b8a:m:m_1gy-Z0-BqHlkmeu7MmkeQ:rk:11:pf:0


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : herzliches Petri zum Gründling und dem „Beifang”. Da hat sich Dein Einsatz ja gelohnt (man siehts Dir am Gesichtsausdruck an).
Und sehr interessant: Deine Ausführungen zu häufigen Suchbegriffen. Muß ich mir noch mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Andal

...und für die schweren Fälle...

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Klemmblei-6...4f12ee75:m:mMI_oDbR1O38VsvZLd8ghWQ:rk:29:pf:0


----------



## geomas

Ich las in einem anderen Forum mal davon, daß jemand Dropshot-Bleie am festen Paternoster zum Pickern nutzt. 
Hat vermutlich Vor- und Nachteile. Vielleicht teste ich mal die stabförmigen Modelle an.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich las in einem anderen Forum mal davon, daß jemand Dropshot-Bleie am festen Paternoster zum Pickern nutzt.
> Hat vermutlich Vor- und Nachteile. Vielleicht teste ich mal die stabförmigen Modelle an.


Die nehme ich gerne an sehr steinigen Stellen. Dann aber an auch wirklich sehr dünnen Seitenarmen, um im Zweifelsfall nur das Blei zu verlieren. 12er Seitenarm bei einer 20er HS u.s.w.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Die nehme ich gerne an sehr steinigen Stellen. Dann aber an auch wirklich sehr dünnen Seitenarmen, um im Zweifelsfall nur das Blei zu verlieren. 12er Seitenarm bei einer 20er HS u.s.w.



Wenn man die „Klemm-Dropshot-Bleie” nimmt sollte doch ohnehin die Schnur an der Klemmung die Sollbruchstelle sein, oder? So hatte ich den Angler im anderen Forum verstanden.
Gibt ja auch solche mit normalem Öhr am eingegossenen Wirbel.


----------



## Andal

Das freigeben der Schnur bei den Klemmösen funktioniert leider nicht immer so einwandfrei. Darum gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher. Ist ja egal, aus was man den Seitenarm bindet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Die Dropshotbleie mit der Klemmung rutschen im Zweifelsfall von der Schnur, das geht ohne Schäden der Schnur am losen Ende.


----------



## geomas

Mein Standard-Festes Paternoster ist ja direkt aus der Hauptschnur gebunden: Schlaufe (gekappt in 2 ungleich lange „Arme”), ans eine Ende den Haken, ans kürzere Ende typischerweise 2-3 SSGs.
Deshalb dachte ich, daß bei einem „Klemm-Dropshotblei” beim Hänger entweder die Schnur an der (typischerweise etwas scharfkantigen) Klemme gekappt wird oder aus der Klemme rutscht.


edit: @Testudo : Du warst schneller.


----------



## Andal

Meine Montage sieht da sehr gleich aus. Nur das ich eben, per Chirurgenknoten, ein dünnes Mono an den Bleiarm binde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Ja ich habe zumindest in den letzten Jahren deshalb keine Montage verloren, aber schon ein paar Bleie, Ich nutze zum Dropshoten ein preiswertes Flourocarbon mit Durchmessern von 0,20mm bis in Ausnahmefällen  0,35mm. Das Blei ist auf das lose Ende geklemmt und an Ende der Schnur ein einfacher Überhandknoten.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Meine Montage sieht da sehr gleich aus. Nur das ich eben, per Chirurgenknoten, ein dünnes Mono an den Bleiarm binde.



Mein Geist ist schwach (temporär, so die Hoffnung): ich mache morgen mal eine Montage aus dickem Mono oder zwei Tampen - bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe. Und fotografiere die dann fürs Forum.
Danke auf jeden Fall (ganz generell) für Deine Expertise.


----------



## geomas

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja ich habe zumindest in den letzten Jahren deshalb keine Montage verloren, aber schon ein paar Bleie, Ich nutze zum Dropshoten ein preiswertes Flourocarbon mit Durchmessern von 0,20mm bis in Ausnahmefällen  0,35mm. Das Blei ist auf das lose Ende geklemmt und an Ende der Schnur ein einfacher Überhandknoten.



Ich hab relativ wenig Erfahrung mit Dropshot, aber immerhin die Erfahrung machen dürfen, daß dünne Schnüre sich immer vom Blei lösen - durchrutschen oder „gekappt” werden durch die Klemme. Stimmt also mit Deinen Erfahrungen überein - beruhigend. Danke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : herzliches Petri zum Gründling und dem „Beifang”. Da hat sich Dein Einsatz ja gelohnt (man siehts Dir am Gesichtsausdruck an).
> Und sehr interessant: Deine Ausführungen zu häufigen Suchbegriffen. Muß ich mir noch mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.



Danke, ja der Beifang nervte, dann kam aber der Gründling.

Was die Suchbegriffe angeht, ist das für dich natürlich schwieriger ohne Analystetools. Taucht in den Ergebnissen auf Google aber nicht im Titel das Keyword auf, wurde der Begriff dafür nicht optimiert. Du findest also schon etwas mit kleiner Fluss, aber eben nur in einem Absatz oder Nebensatz. Das deutet dann daraufhin, das für diesen Begriff keine Konkurrenz gibt. Ein klassisches Beispiel wäre:

"winkelpicker kleiner fluss" eingeben. Mein Artikel taucht dort auf, obwohl er sich nur sehr, sehr entfernt darauf bezieht. Das konnte ich bei vielen Dingen um die kleinen Flüssen bis jetzt so recherchieren. Es ist aus Autorensicht also wirklich Neuland für Google, so banal es klingt.



geomas schrieb:


> Ich las in einem anderen Forum mal davon, daß jemand Dropshot-Bleie am festen Paternoster zum Pickern nutzt.
> Hat vermutlich Vor- und Nachteile. Vielleicht teste ich mal die stabförmigen Modelle an.



Für mich haben zentrierte Wurfgewichte fast nur Nachteile. An 9 von 10 Gewässern ist Schlamm ein Thema, dort bleiben die Bombs schlicht stecken, je nach Montage ist es für die Bissanzeige nachteilig. Selbiges gilt für Futterkörbe alla Window, Speedkorb oder Ringkorb.

Ich greife eher auf Tellerbleie oder flache Formen zurück mittlerweile, da ich ohnehin nicht weit werfen muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne englische Methoden hochwertig auf deutsch erklärt bekommen aber das dürfte ein Wunschtraum bleiben




Kluwe-Yorck "Fischen mit englischen Methoden" hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kluwe-Yorck "Fischen mit englischen Methoden" hilft dir weiter.


Danke Prof aber in dem Kontext ging es um Videos


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke Prof aber in dem Kontext ging es um Videos




jaja, die Jugend von heute.

Videos gucken ist einfacher als lesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> jaja, die Jugend von heute.
> 
> Videos gucken ist einfacher als lesen.


Ich kann doch garnicht lesen!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann doch garnicht lesen!!!



Danke.
Ich wollte es nicht so krass ausdrücken.


----------



## Tricast

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. Das treibe ich dir noch aus Schnucki.


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjUnqngp-PgAhVSYlAKHQd7CjEQFjAFegQIDhAB&url=https://fishstone.de/&usg=AOvVaw3m0EmKF3zc6nIiDwDstMGE

Alternative statt Bleie....


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjUnqngp-PgAhVSYlAKHQd7CjEQFjAFegQIDhAB&url=https://fishstone.de/&usg=AOvVaw3m0EmKF3zc6nIiDwDstMGE
> 
> Alternative statt Bleie....



^ Interessante Idee, für mich aber nicht praktikabel, da die Gewichtsklassen von deutlich unter 20 Gramm mit dem System wohl nicht realisierbar sind. 
Ein Teil meiner leichteren „Bleie” ist ohnehin aus einer „Non-Toxic”-Legierung, da im UK geordert.


----------



## Xianeli

Ich weiß wer heute schneidern wird ^^ leider erneut eine Abfuhr an meinem Gewässer bekommen...
Nicht bis März zu sondern bis April gesperrt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Komische Regeln habt ihr da.
Hier sind immer nur bestimmte Arten(zu ihrer Laichzeit) gesperrt.

Aber gleich ganze Gewässer für lange Zeit?

Ist das jedes Jahr so?


----------



## Matrix85

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich weiß wer heute schneidern wird ^^ leider erneut eine Abfuhr an meinem Gewässer bekommen...
> Nicht bis März zu sondern bis April gesperrt
> Anhang anzeigen 320863


Wollen die Karpfen noch nicht so recht? 
@Professor Tinca sowas denken sich die Vereine recht gerne aus


----------



## Professor Tinca

Haben die auch eine schlüssige Begründung für ihre Mitglieder?


----------



## feederbrassen

So eine generelle Winterruhe kommt den Fischen und anderen bestimmt endgegen,für den Angler natürlich nicht so prickelnd.
Könnte ich mir so vorstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So eine generelle Winterruhe kommt den Fischen und anderen bestimmt endgegen



Inwiefern?
Wer nicht fressen will, frisst sowieso nicht und wird nicht geangelt.


----------



## Xianeli

Leider sind 90 % der Gewässer bis April hier dicht. Woran es liegt ? Ich habe keine Ahnung. 

@Matrix85 anscheinend geht hier noch nicht viel. Hier sitzen 3 Leute seit Donnerstag und konnten noch nichts verwerten. Hatten wohl mal zuppler aber mehr auch nicht. 

Naja paar Std bleibe ich noch und vielleicht kann ich ja doch den ein oder anderen Brassen oder so verhaften. Muss ja kein Karpfen sein


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> Wer nicht fressen will, frisst sowieso nicht und wird nicht geangelt.


Ne ,einfach nur damit die Tiere alle mal zur Ruhe kommen können bevor wieder Heerscharen von Anglern und Ufertramplern den See wieder für sich einnehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Ufertrampler sind doch immer da(jedenfalls hier).
Die Vermenschlichung von Tieren ist aber immer lustig. Damit sie mal zur Ruhe kommen..... 
Das machen Menschen auf der Couch.
Als Menschen noch in der Natur gelebt haben war auch nix mit "Ruhe".
In der Natur gibt es keine Ruhe. Gefahr ist immer da.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Ufertrampler sind doch immer da(jedenfalls hier).
> Die Vermenschlichung von Tieren ist aber immer lustig. Damit sie mal zur Ruhe kommen.....
> Das machen Menschen auf der Couch.
> Als Menschen noch in der Natur gelebt haben war auch nix mit "Ruhe".
> In der Natur gibt es keine Ruhe. Gefahr ist immer da.



Die Fische haben die Räuber und wir die Frauen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nix mit Ruhe......


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Als Menschen noch in der Natur gelebt haben war auch nix mit "Ruhe".
> In der Natur gibt es keine Ruhe. Gefahr ist immer da.


Da gab es auchein paar Milliarden weniger von den Homosapiens.
Hier sind die Seen alle verwaist ,keine Sau da.
Find ich gut ,bleibt mehr für mich.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So eine generelle Winterruhe kommt den Fischen und anderen bestimmt endgegen,für den Angler natürlich nicht so prickelnd.
> Könnte ich mir so vorstellen.


Das findest du an vielen bayrischen und österreichischen Gewässern so vor. Früher hat mich das auch aufgeregt. Heute sehe ich das etwas lockerer. Dank zahlreicher "Schlupflochsucher". Man schließt ein Gewässer zur allgemeinen Winterrruhe wenn die ersten "Edelfische" anfangen zu laichen. Das sind üblicherweise die Kieslaicher, wie Forellen und Saiblinge. Dann kommen die Renken ... und wenn der Hecht fertig ist, macht man zum 1. Mai wieder auf.

Wir haben hier am Rhein in RLP auch von Anfang Februar die Raubfischschonzeit und die zieht sich bis in den Juni als Frühjahrsschonzeit, wo neben Artenschonzeiten jede Form von Kunstködern, außer Fliegenfischen, verboten ist. Is halt so und ich finde es ganz in Ordnung, wenn den Fischen auch mal Ruhe gegönnt ist.

Nach meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung sind die ganzen Schonzeiten eh weniger gedacht, die Arten zu schonen, als die ganz bestimmten Angler vom Wasser fern zu halten.


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Das findest du an vielen bayrischen und österreichischen Gewässern so vor. Früher hat mich das auch aufgeregt. Heute sehe ich das etwas lockerer. Dank zahlreicher "Schlupflochsucher". Man schließt ein Gewässer zur allgemeinen Winterrruhe wenn die ersten "Edelfische" anfangen zu laichen. Das sind üblicherweise die Kieslaicher, wie Forellen und Saiblinge. Dann kommen die Renken ... und wenn der Hecht fertig ist, macht man zum 1. Mai wieder auf.
> 
> Wir haben hier am Rhein in RLP auch von Anfang Februar die Raubfischschonzeit und die zieht sich bis in den Juni als Frühjahrsschonzeit, wo neben Artenschonzeiten jede Form von Kunstködern, außer Fliegenfischen, verboten ist. Is halt so und ich finde es ganz in Ordnung, wenn den Fischen auch mal Ruhe gegönnt ist.
> 
> Nach meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung sind die ganzen Schonzeiten eh weniger gedacht, die Arten zu schonen, als die ganz bestimmten Angler vom Wasser fern zu halten.


Und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite werden die trächtigen Zander abgeknüppelt ...


----------



## Andal

Wenn du mit einem Finger auf andere zeigst, dann zeigen immer vier Finger auf dich selbst. Sagt ein altes Sprichwort und die enthalten immer wenigstens einen Funken Wahrheit.


----------



## Matrix85

Ich kenn das Sprichwort. 
Ich bin aber C&Ler ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Kannst du ja sein aber was andere tun geht dich doch Nix an solange es legal ist


----------



## Zander Jonny

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Sprichwort.
> Ich bin aber C&Ler ...



C&L  ?

Catch und Legger oder wie


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> C&L  ?
> 
> Catch und Legger oder wie




Mist. Zu spät.  

Dasselbe hatte ich auch gerade schon getippt.


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kannst du ja sein aber was andere tun geht dich doch Nix an solange es legal ist


Ja klar. Die Zander wo nicht laichen können fehlen dann in den nächsten Jahren. 
Aber später sich aufregen... 
@Kochtopf oder Holzkopf?


----------



## Matrix85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mist. Zu spät.
> 
> Dasselbe hatte ich auch gerade schon getippt.


Oh, an einem Tippfehler sich aufgeilen, Respekt


----------



## alexpp

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja klar. Die Zander wo nicht laichen können fehlen dann in den nächsten Jahren.
> Aber später sich aufregen...
> @Kochtopf oder Holzkopf?


Sei mal weniger arrogant, unmöglich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Oh, an einem Tippfehler sich aufgeilen, Respekt




Du hast wenig Humor gelle?  

Verlänger doch mal bitte deine Zündschnur. Das ist für alle entspannter.


----------



## Matrix85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast wenig Humor gelle?
> 
> Verlänger doch mal bitte deine Zündschnur. Das ist für alle entspannter.



Wenn die Zander in der Laichzeit abgeknüppelt werden vergeht mir das lachen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wenn die Zander in der Laichzeit abgeknüppelt werden vergeht mir das lachen...




Das ist sicher nicht richtig aber da gibt es Wege dies zu unterbinden(Anruf bei Aufseher, Vorstand, Polizei etc.) ohne sich aufzuregen und längst noch kein Grund
hier im Ükel ein geachtetes Mitglied anzupflaumen!


----------



## Andal

Im Grunde genommen ist es völlig ohne Belang, wann man einem Fisch über die Atta zimmert. Tot ist tot. Aber das führt eh zu nichts, wenn wir darüber streiten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nicht richtig aber da gibt es Wege dies zu unterbinden(Anruf bei Aufseher, Vorstand, Polizei etc.) ohne sich aufzuregen und längst noch kein Grund
> hier im Ükel ein geachtetes Mitglied anzupflaumen!


Ach bitte.

Hier gibt es Strecken da traut sich kein Fischereiaufseher hin,der kriegt auch gleich eins auf die Nuss.
Ist leider so.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keine Ahnung was für Ghettos es bei euch gibt. Hier im Osten ist es noch nicht so schlimm.

Dann ruft halt die Polizei. Fischwilderei ist eine Straftat soweit ich weiß.

Und ansonsten eben ignorieren und nicht hier rumpflaumen. Wir können da auch nix für!


----------



## alexpp

Andal schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist es völlig ohne Belang, wann man einem Fisch über die Atta zimmert. Tot ist tot. Aber das führt eh zu nichts, wenn wir darüber streiten.


Richtig, ob das Zander Weibchen im Herbst oder jetzt entnommen wird, spielt eigentlich keine große Rolle. Fische mit dicken Bäuchen würde ich natürlich trotzdem zurück setzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiai

Wisst ihr, ihr Knaben des Chorgesangs. Bei knapp 150 bis 180 Tagen im Jahr am Wasser halte ich dieses Märchen von Ruhe für argumentativ überholt. Der Reiher jagt seine Beute, auch ohne mich. Der Kormoran schnappt auch, wenn das Schild betreten verboten sagt. Der Otter kennt die Pause nicht. In der Natur ist es Nachts genauso Laut wie am Tage. Kein Vogel brütet auf der Couch bei gedimmten Licht.

Der Fuchs hält die Spielregeln nicht ein, eigentlich ist die Natur für sich ein Ort der Grausamkeit oder des Chaos. Wer soll sich erholen, wenn ich dort nicht rumlaufen darf? Es ist Albern und die Theorie des Schreibtisches.

Und wer meint Laichfische zu entnehmen und es mit dem Gesetz zu Begründen, hat vielleicht recht, ist für mich aber ein Arschloch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was für Ghettos es bei euch gibt. Hier im Osten ist es noch nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Dann ruft halt die Polizei. Fischwilderei ist eine Straftat soweit ich weiß.



Das weis ich und DIE wissen das auch und DIE schxx drauf.
Das hat auch nix mit Ghettos zu tun.
DIE findest du da wo es abgeschieden ist .
Selbst die Ordnungshüter haben teils keinen Bock drauf .
Zwei gegen sieben  z.b da gibts nur auf die Frxxx und danch sind DIE weg.


----------



## Matrix85

Müsste unter den Anglern so eine Art Kodex herrschen, das es mal so wird wie bei unseren Nachbarn.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Selbst die Ordnungshüter haben teils keinen Bock drauf .
> Zwei gegen sieben  z.b da gibts nur auf die Frxxx und danch sind DIE weg.



Zustände wie im wilden Westen? 

Und die Polizei interessiert es nicht?


----------



## Matrix85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zustände wie im wilden Westen?


Wenn du vom angeln zurück ans Auto läufst kannst du auch so manche Überraschung erleben. 
Im Osten wird es doch auch nicht viel besser sein?


----------



## Andal

Dem Leben ist halt mal kein genereller Konjunktiv. Mit müsste, sollte, könnte kommen wir keinen Schritt weiter. Benehmt euch selber anständig, dann könnt ihr auch ohne wenn und aber am Leben teilhaben und müsst kein schlechtes Gewissen haben. Und hört bitte damit auf, irgend etwas zu begründen, weil es andere anders machen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Um nicht zwischen zu hauen, ich habe gestern wiederholt einen Räuber im Wasser gesehen, in der Statur eines Marders! Könnte es der verschollene Nerz sein, der bei uns sein Unwesen treibt?! Gibt es andere ähnliche mit Statur dieser, außer dem Nerz, der Fische frisst?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Im Osten wird es doch auch nicht viel besser sein?



Doch, selbstverständlich!


----------



## Andal

Einfach mal wieder und zum x-ten male.......

Wie ich angle, kann jeder wissen.
Wo ich angle erfahren maximal meine besten Freunde - vielleicht.
Was nach dem Fang mit dem Fisch passiert, geht keinen etwas an.

Ich lebe sehr entspannt damit!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hab die Sau gefunden, es ist ein amerikanischer Nerz! Genauso sieht der kleine Schmusi aus. Ich sehe ihn am Flüsschen oft, wir sind fast schon Kumpels!

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerikanischer_Nerz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab die Sau gefunden, es ist ein amerikanischer Nerz! Genauso sieht der kleine Schmusi aus. Ich sehe ihn am Flüsschen oft, wir sind fast schon Kumpels!
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerikanischer_Nerz




Wenn du da mehrere von hast, kannst dir n zünftigen Angelpelz drauß machen. 
Oder ne Bärenf.....


----------



## Andal

So einen hatte ich in Norwegen auch. "Meinen Hafennerz". Der kam immer zur festen Zeit und holte für sich und die seinen den Anteil ab. Beinahe handzahm.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab die Sau gefunden, es ist ein amerikanischer Nerz! Genauso sieht der kleine Schmusi aus. Ich sehe ihn am Flüsschen oft, wir sind fast schon Kumpels!
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerikanischer_Nerz



Vertrauen schaffen, dann Abrichten und für die eigene Sache nutzen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du da mehrere von hast, kannst dir n zünftigen Angelpelz drauß machen.
> Oder ne Bärenf.....



Es sind meine Freunde! Nur ein Nerz mit Heckbremse im Betrieb wäre ein Kandidat für Behandlung, aber selbst diese haben erkannt, wie unnötig diese Pickel auf jedweder edlen Rolle sind!



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vertrauen schaffen, dann Abrichten und für die eigene Sache nutzen



Meine Küttfische fange ich OHNE Hilfe!


----------



## Andal

FF... du musst zum Peche au Cadre wechseln. Dann hat sich das Rollenphobieproblem für immer erledigt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kam eben an, das WE ist gesichert


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> S
> 
> Meine Küttfische fange ich OHNE Hilfe!


So ist's fein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> FF... du musst zum Peche au Cadre wechseln. Dann hat sich das Rollenphobieproblem für immer erledigt.



Hab Google angeworfen und es für gut befunden! Da klebt zumindest keine Heckbremse am Waschbett. Nächste Anschaffung ist erstmal ne Center-Pin, wenn die Roving-Ausrüstung steht.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> So ist's fein



Jo, ich freue mich auch schon wieder auf die Rotaugen am Flüsschen. Die Chancen stehen gut, das ich die nächsten 8 Wochen nichts anderes mehr mache als dort rumzulaufen. Nebenher dann Graben, wenn die Fisch dort irgendwann reinziehen sollten.

Ist auch Praktisch, der kleine Fluss. Ich kann mit dem Hund laufen, sind nur 5 Minuten und schon stehe ich vor einer Welt voller Möglichkeiten. Hat schon was, wenn fast 15 Gewässer einfach mal im Radius von 2 Kilometer vor der Tür sind.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wenn du vom angeln zurück ans Auto läufst kannst du auch so manche Überraschung erleben.
> Im Osten wird es doch auch nicht viel besser sein?




Bedeutend besser.


----------



## Xianeli

Hat tatsächlich schon 1x ganz kurz gezuppelt ^^ jetzt ist hier aber extremes Sauwetter ( Wind und Regen) lange bleibe ich wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Xianeli

Und die Musik hier  den Karnevalsumzug erwischt


----------



## Kochtopf

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Müsste unter den Anglern so eine Art Kodex herrschen, das es mal so wird wie bei unseren Nachbarn.


Es würden schon reichen wenn Angler sich nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten an die Gurgel gehen. Ich bemühe mich mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen. Selbst hier im Ükel gibt es Kollegen die unerträgliche, arrogante und rechthaberische Nervensägen mit hohem Arschlochfaktor sind und trotzdem probiere ich Jovial und zuvorkommend zu sein und antworte mit gutem Willen auf Diskussionsbeiträge. Wäre schön wenn wir das alles mit einer gewissen Höflichkeit und Offenheit gegenüber anderen Angellebensentwürfen verbinden könnten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hoffentlich fühln sich jetzt nicht alle angesprochen und es geht wieder von vorn los.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Buch und hint auf das Geschehen gerade:


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es würden schon reichen wenn Angler sich nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten an die Gurgel gehen. Ich bemühe mich mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen. Selbst hier im Ükel gibt es Kollegen die unerträgliche, arrogante und rechthaberische Nervensägen mit hohem Arschlochfaktor sind und trotzdem probiere ich Jovial und zuvorkommend zu sein und antworte mit gutem Willen auf Diskussionsbeiträge. Wäre schön wenn wir das alles mit einer gewissen Höflichkeit und Offenheit gegenüber anderen Angellebensentwürfen verbinden könnten.


Unterschreibe ich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Buch und hint auf das Geschehen gerade:
> Anhang anzeigen 320883



Schau ma, der hat ja mich beschreiben. Schon Wahnsinn, der wusste vor meiner Geburt von meiner Existenz!

E: Da sieht man auch den Vorteil von Büchern! Du kannst einfach schreiben, ob recht entfernt vom Thema oder ausschweifend nah dran. Dahingehend ist das gute alte Papier immer im Vorteil gegenüber dem WWW.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab Google angeworfen und es für gut befunden! Da klebt zumindest keine Heckbremse am Waschbett. Nächste Anschaffung ist erstmal ne Center-Pin, wenn die Roving-Ausrüstung steht.


Nicht das ich es auch nur annähernd mit dem Cadre probieren wollte. Ich finde, dazu fehlt mir wenigstens die dritte Hand. Aber ich bewundere, wie sie damit umgehen!

Die Pin hat schon ihre Qualitäten ... aber auch viel Flüche im Anhang.


----------



## sprogoe

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es würden schon reichen wenn Angler sich nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten an die Gurgel gehen. Ich bemühe mich mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen. Selbst hier im Ükel gibt es Kollegen die unerträgliche, arrogante und rechthaberische Nervensägen mit hohem Arschlochfaktor sind und trotzdem probiere ich Jovial und zuvorkommend zu sein und antworte mit gutem Willen auf Diskussionsbeiträge. Wäre schön wenn wir das alles mit einer gewissen Höflichkeit und Offenheit gegenüber anderen Angellebensentwürfen verbinden könnten.


Komm an meine Brust und laß Dich drücken. Man hat echt das Gefühl, daß das Niveau immer mehr den Bach runter geht und man braucht sich nicht zu wundern, daß viele User; die früher sehr aktiv waren; wegbleiben. Ich halte mich selber schon sehr zurück, lese einiges mit, schüttel oft sehr nachdenklich mein weises...äh, weißes Haupt, aber manchmal könnt ich auch am Liebsten Seitenhiebe austeilen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Nicht das ich es auch nur annähernd mit dem Cadre probieren wollte. Ich finde, dazu fehlt mir wenigstens die dritte Hand. Aber ich bewundere, wie sie damit umgehen!
> 
> Die Pin hat schon ihre Qualitäten ... aber auch viel Flüche im Anhang.



Ich finde es einfach Interessant und Chapeau Andal, das du so etwas kennst. Ich habe ja schon einen (ich maße mir das mal an) gigantischen Wissensschatz auf meine Lebenszeit umgerechnet, die ganz alten Dinger oder Ideen kennt man dann halt doch nicht. Lernste nur dazu! Nur der Sinn hinter diesem "Wickelbrett" erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.

Pin: Ich kriege immer nen Koller beim Kontrollieren der Float. Du musst ja bei Wind und einer quer treibenden Montage zu deiner Position hin sehr viel navigieren, das ist immer recht fordernd und mit einer Statio nicht immer so leicht. Gerade wenn die Schnur nicht sauber abläuft, rennt dir die Stick mal nen MEter neben die Bahn, hat mich gestern schon fische gekostet. Kerzengerade Stromab ist das kein Problem, das geht bei mir am Flüsschen aber nicht überall/nicht an diesem Spot.

Funktioniert zwar dennoch, aber ne ne Horizont erweiternde Rolle wäre auch mal Klasse!


----------



## alexpp

Ich bin zwar nicht lange dabei, aber früher wurde doch nicht zu knapp giftig gestritten, so dass die Moderatoren eingreifen mussten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht lange dabei, aber früher wurde doch nicht zu knapp giftig gestritten, so dass die Moderatoren eingreifen mussten.



Das liegt auch daran, das sich die Hälfte des Boards diesem Thread anschließt. Ich hatte es schon vor Monaten prophezeit, das stets in jeder Community "Streuner" (nicht falsch verstehen) sich ins gemachte Nest setzen und je nach Art schnell im Überfluss der Informationen und Debatten die typischen Zerwürfnisse bilden. Daran scheitern in der Regel viele Threads/Gemeinschaften.

Was im ruhigen beginnt und sich loyal und gemeinschaftlich aufbaut, weckt Begehrlichkeiten bis hin zu dem Wunsch des Anschlusses. Die Harmonie in einem Klassenzimmer ist mit wenigen Kindern beispielsweise immer besser, als mit vielen besetzten Stühlen. Das ist der Fluch der Massenwirkung. Da das Anglerboard abseits dieses Threads nur noch lokal wenige solcher "Gruppierungen" hat, muss es ja so kommen, wie wir es hier jetzt langsam zu erleben.

Ist in FB-Gruppen auch so. Sie Fangen oft gesittet an, umso mehr Teilnehmer es aber werden, desto schlimmer wird die Stimmung nachher. Allerdings ist der Ükel nach wie vor vorbildlich. Wegen kleinen Nicklichkeiten muss niemand die Prinzessin spielen. Es kann wesentlich härter ablaufen.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach Interessant und Chapeau Andal, das du so etwas kennst. Ich habe ja schon einen (ich maße mir das mal an) gigantischen Wissensschatz auf meine Lebenszeit umgerechnet, die ganz alten Dinger oder Ideen kennt man dann halt doch nicht. Lernste nur dazu! *Nur der Sinn hinter diesem "Wickelbrett" erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.*


Ganz einfach, die Romandie (der frz. Teil der Schweiz) war nicht sehr wohlhabend - früher. Da hat man sich eben beholfen. Geblieben ist das Cadre. Also auch nur ein Stück Nostalgie, wie die Pin auch. Wirkliche Vorteile gegenüber modernen Rollen haben beide nicht mehr so wirklich.

Aber es macht viel Freude und so manches "Aha!", wenn man über den Tellerrand schaut, was die anderen so treiben. Grad Frankreich gibt da viel her, was bei uns zu Lande eher vollkommen unbekannt ist.


----------



## sprogoe

@alexpp  Schon richtig, aber da zog sich so´n Geplänkel nicht ewig in die Länge, da gab es ´ne Verwarnung und Ruhe war. Wird denn derzeit überhaupt mal bremsend eingegriffen?
So, genug jetzt meinerseits, sonst schweifen wir ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Romandie (der frz. Teil der Schweiz) war nicht sehr wohlhabend - früher. Da hat man sich eben beholfen. Geblieben ist das Cadre. Also auch nur ein Stück Nostalgie, wie die Pin auch. Wirkliche Vorteile gegenüber modernen Rollen haben beide nicht mehr so wirklich.
> 
> Aber es macht viel Freude und so manches "Aha!", wenn man über den Tellerrand schaut, was die anderen so treiben. Grad Frankreich gibt da viel her, was bei uns zu Lande eher vollkommen unbekannt ist.



Da sind wir wieder beim Thema. Diese Dinge muss auch jemand festhalten. Du kannst von nichts wissen, wo nichts geschrieben steht. Die Historie des Angelns samt Gerät wird ja nur spärlich im Netz vertreten/diskutiert. Allerdings hat sich das Angeln meiner Meinung nach in den letzten 50 Jahren nicht so furchtbar verändert. Die Sprache wurde anders, die Materialen, die Fische sind aber die Gleichen. Wir sind vielleicht etwas spezialisierter, aber sonst?


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder beim Thema. Diese Dinge muss auch jemand festhalten. Du kannst von nichts wissen, wo nichts geschrieben steht. Die Historie des Angelns samt Gerät wird ja nur spärlich im Netz vertreten/diskutiert. Allerdings hat sich das Angeln meiner Meinung nach in den letzten 50 Jahren nicht so furchtbar verändert. Die Sprache wurde anders, die Materialen, die Fische sind aber die Gleichen. Wir sind vielleicht etwas spezialisierter, aber sonst?


Da hast du halt einen vergleichsweise kleinen Leserkreis. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, das muss auch niedergeschrieben werden. Mach das unbedingt!

Ich spiele mich lieber mit diesen "fremden Methoden" und versuche sie auf unsere Bedingungen und teilweise auf ganz andere Arten zu adaptieren.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe mich z.B. jetzt beispielsweise endlich dazu durchgerungen, mir zum GT eine solche französische Forellenrolle zuzulegen und sie an verschiedenen Ruten zu probieren. Sinnfaktor = 0. Aber der Spass wird unbezahlbar sein!

https://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-angelrolle-forelle-garbolino-toc-dtr-65g-99331.html


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Da hast du halt einen vergleichsweise kleinen Leserkreis. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, das muss auch niedergeschrieben werden. Mach das unbedingt!
> 
> Ich spiele mich lieber mit diesen "fremden Methoden" und versuche sie auf unsere Bedingungen und teilweise auf ganz andere Arten zu adaptieren.



Ist ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis alternative Verfahrensweisen beim Angeln ihren Raum bei mir finden. Spätestens mit dem "Roving" verändert sich ja auch einiges in der Darstellung, obgleich bei mir sowieso vermehrt die Theorie im Vordergrund steht. Die Vielseitigkeit des Angelns will ich zb. unbedingt darstellen. Vom Feedern auf Aal, bis hin zum "Tee zum Angeln" oder witzigen Ködern ist alles angedacht.

Auch auf die Pin schiele ich dank Minimax und vieler anderer Beiträge. Ich versuche da irgendwann einfach einen "Clash of Style" abzubilden, obgleich ich wirklich eine Missgeburt von Küttfischonkel bin und bleibe. Solange wie in diesem Thread "Inspiration" stattfindet, so oft kann ich aber davon zehren. Von der Pin bis zur Wurschtbarbe quasi.

Nur keine Heckbremsen, bitte!



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mich z.B. jetzt beispielsweise endlich dazu durchgerungen, mir zum GT eine solche französische Forellenrolle zuzulegen und sie an verschiedenen Ruten zu probieren. Sinnfaktor = 0. Aber der Spass wird unbezahlbar sein!
> 
> https://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-angelrolle-forelle-garbolino-toc-dtr-65g-99331.html



Muss es Sinn haben, wenn es Freude bereitet? Ich fahre oft Pickern, obwohl es im Regelfall weniger Fische bringt, aber Spaß! Dahingehend würde ich auch jeden Krempel kaufen. Da fehlen dann nur noch ein paar Nullen auf dem Konto....


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Muss es Sinn haben, wenn es Freude bereitet?


Die Freude ist der Sinn!


----------



## phirania

So richtig Sommerlich war es heute nicht..


----------



## phirania

Aber die hier waren unterwegs.


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> So richtig Sommerlich war es heute nicht..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320891


Hast dich aber rausgetraut.... Thumbs up


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hast dich aber rausgetraut.... Thumbs up



Kann ja nicht immer in der Bude abhängen...


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Und die Musik hier  den Karnevalsumzug erwischt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320882



Oh da würd ich aber vom Wasser flüchten gehen.....
Find ich


----------



## phirania

Schade leider nicht auf Deutsch,aber kommt man wohl mit klar.


----------



## Tobias85

Sieht gut aus. Aber versteht jemand, welches Gewürz er da noch reinhaut? Ich kann das leider nicht raushören.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich weiß, ist jetzt nicht die wirklich feine Art, aber Kochtopf hat ja schon mal gesagt "wir können auch Stellfisch"  Heute kam eine Nash BP6 für meine letzte Woche gelieferte Stellfischrute. Da ich jetzt damit nicht gleich auf Hecht losziehen möchte, frag ich mich welche Schnur ich für die erhofften Kanal Brassen aufziehen sollte.....meint ihr ne 20er Mono reicht? Oder doch besser ne 28er? 16er Vorfach würde ich nehmen.


----------



## phirania

Der hier hat auch schöne kleine Bäche zum angeln..


----------



## feederbrassen

Deine 20er reicht da völlig


----------



## Kochtopf

Würde bei nem 16er Vf nicht ne 18er reichen oder musst du mit gewichtigen Gästen rechnen?


----------



## rutilus69

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kam eben an, das WE ist gesichert
> Anhang anzeigen 320879


So ähnlich sieht es hier auch aus


----------



## feederbrassen

Ne 18er würde bei nem 16er Vorfach auch gehen, wenn er hat


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So ähnlich sieht es hier auch aus
> Anhang anzeigen 320898


Ganz viel Freude wünsche ich dir damit, ein tolles Buch!

@Tikey0815 wäre cool wenn du mal was zu schreiben könntest wenn du es gelesen hast


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz viel Freude wünsche ich dir damit, ein tolles Buch!
> 
> @Tikey0815 wäre cool wenn du mal was zu schreiben könntest wenn du es gelesen hast


Zum Glück soll ja das Wetter hier morgen nicht so gut werden, dann habe ich Zeit da mal in Ruhe reinzuschauen


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz viel Freude wünsche ich dir damit, ein tolles Buch!
> 
> @Tikey0815 wäre cool wenn du mal was zu schreiben könntest wenn du es gelesen hast



Wird gemacht


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Glückwunsch, prima Buch, um die Regentage zu überbrücken. Habs neulich auch bestellt - Lieferzeit war angegeben zwischen 28. Februar und 18. April (dafür war der Versand billig). Ich hoffe, der Wilson kommt bevor unsere schrägen Freunde von der Insel sich endgültig von der EU abnabeln.


----------



## Minimax

Ich freu mich über die wachsende Verbreitung des Wilson Manuals, ein wirklich empfehlenswertes Handbuch. Hahaha, ich wette nun befinden sich die meisten Exemplare in Deutschland in Ükelhand..

Und natürlich würde ich mich wie meine Vorredner auch über kurze Beschreibungen der anderen literarischen Schätze die hier so eingetroffen sind freuen, auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zu den Schnäppchen,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Für Buchtipps bin ich immer zu haben. Werde versuchen, so was wie ne Kurzrezension des Wilson'schen Manuals zu schreiben.


----------



## geomas

Falls sich hier jemand gut mit typisch holländischen (niederländischen?) Angelmethoden auskennen sollte:

Es gibt da drüben Posen, die wie kurze Waggler mit sehr kompaktem, rundlichem „Body” aussehen. 
Gefischt werden sie wie Waggler, also nur unten auf der Schnur fixiert.
Der Name ist Pen oder Pennetje. 
Penvissen bringt einige Suchergebnisse. Hat irgendjemand hier sachdienliche Hinweise? 
Irgendwie sprechen die „Pennetjes” mich optisch an.


----------



## Andal

Ich denke mal, wenn du da bei "Forellenposen" und "Margin Waggler" suchst, wirst du mehr solche Posen finden. Sollten dann an kleineren und vor allem nicht stark strömenden Gewässern so funktionieren.


----------



## geomas

^ Danke! Auf der Messe ist ein Posenbauer aus NL, vielleicht hat der was dabei. Die Original-Pennetjes hatten offenbar einen „Body” aus Kork. 
Ist evtl. so ne Art „Flachwasser-Waggler”. Die Niederländer fischen sie teilweise sehr ufernah (was mich ja generell interessiert).
Eine moderne Entsprechung ist vielleicht der „PuddleChucker”-Waggler.


----------



## Andal

Drennan hat so einen "Carp Waggler" im Angebot. Wie üblich ganz klar, 2 SSG Tragkraft. Eine sehr gute Pose für die Zone dicht am Ufer an den Wasserpflanzen. Ideal zum Stalken...


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wenn du da bei "Forellenposen" und "Margin Waggler" suchst, wirst du mehr solche Posen finden.





geomas schrieb:


> Die Original-Pennetjes hatten offenbar einen „Body” aus Kork.
> Ist evtl. so ne Art „Flachwasser-Waggler”.



nabend Freunde,
ich kann bei der Google Suche keine solchen "Pennetjes" identifizieren. Wenn das in Richtung Puddlechucker, den ich sehr mag, geht interessierts mich natürlich sehr- auch die anderen von Andal genannten Analogien find ich sehr interessant. gibt's nen Bildlink zu einem original Pennetjes?
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Der rechts neben der Korkpose ist so einer...





Wobei ich dafür lieber diese "Krautschwimmer" von Middy lieber fische...


----------



## Zander Jonny

geomas schrieb:


> Falls sich hier jemand gut mit typisch holländischen (niederländischen?) Angelmethoden auskennen sollte:
> 
> Es gibt da drüben Posen, die wie kurze Waggler mit sehr kompaktem, rundlichem „Body” aussehen.
> Gefischt werden sie wie Waggler, also nur unten auf der Schnur fixiert.
> Der Name ist Pen oder Pennetje.
> Penvissen bringt einige Suchergebnisse. Hat irgendjemand hier sachdienliche Hinweise?
> Irgendwie sprechen die „Pennetjes” mich optisch an.




Meinst du sowas https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...r-allroundpose-vorbebleit-/831832328-230-4827


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : ein gutes Bild hab ich nicht gefunden. Hier 



 (etwa 0:45) sieht man die traditionellen Pennetjes. Youtube ist gut gefüllt mit „Penvissen”-Videos unterschiedlicher Qualität.

@Andal  : Die „Pennetjes” sehen aus wie „Onions” (wie passend) mit der „Zwiebel” etwas höher am Posenkörper als bei britischen Onion-Wagglern.


----------



## Minimax

ahh, also buchstäblich ein Puddle chucker? Herzlichen Dank!
Eine Schöne Middy Auswahl auf dem zweiten Bild- eigentlich mag ich diese kurzen dicken Waggler sehr, unkompliziert, tüddelresistent und vor allem sichtig mit den drallen Spitzen- nur leider finde ich die immer nur vorgebleit. (Und ich halte Middy Posen zwar für Super, habe aber ein Stabilitäts-Vorurteil gegen sie- kann mich aber irren)

Edit: @geomas Ah, das sind sie also: Schon etwas traditioneller, aber ganz klar dieselbe Familie. Die müsten gut nachbaubar sein.

Ich mag ja generell bodied Waggler, die sind so schön "posig". echte Straights empfinde ich als tüddelig.


----------



## geomas

Also eigentlich sehen die Pennetjes eher aus wie der Bobber (etwas schlanker), aber auf dem Kopf stehend (Öse am kurzen Ende). Im Video sieht man die Modelle ganz gut.
Mal sehen, ob mir morgen der Posenbauer helfen kann. Ich finde die Dinger (auch weil nicht „Chrystal”) optisch sehr attraktiv. Und solche Sachen sind mir ja beim Angeln wichtig...


----------



## geomas

@Zander Jonny : Danke, aber ne, die Pennetjes sind ganz anders (siehe Video).


----------



## Andal

Als letzte Lösung: Eine Proxxon Drechselbank erstehen und selber in den Bau einsteigen!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sehen die Pennetjes eher aus wie der Bobber (etwas schlanker), aber auf dem Kopf stehend



Das ist ja die Pointe unserer weirden Freunde von der Insel: Die haben um die Kontinentalen Kollegen zu verwirren, alle 26 Fliesswasserposen fürs Stillwasser einmal auf den Kopf gestellt, und schon hatten sie die 52 Typen an Must-Have-Floats.
(Die wahre Pointe ist, das die 52 klassischen Posentypen im Grunde von Pfauenkielabschnitten unterschiedlicher Länge mit einem oder zwei Ventilgummis ganz gut ersetzt werden können, aber das würden die alten Monty Pythons uns nie auf die Nase binden)


----------



## Andal

Der Brite an sich ist schon ein listiger Geselle. Sparsam, ideenreich und mit dieser Prise schwarzen Humores beseelt, die dem Kontinentalgermanen so restlos abgeht.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der Brite an sich ist schon ein listiger Geselle. Sparsam, ideenreich und mit dieser Prise schwarzen Humores beseelt, die dem Kontinentalgermanen so restlos abgeht.



Hab kurz über das "sparsam" reflektiert ( die beiden anderen Punkte sind ja eindeutig bewiesen).
Absolut richtig. In Nelsons Zeiten haben sie französische Schiffsrümpfe recycled und mit guter Takelage und überragender Kunstfertigkeit im Kampfwert verdreifacht , und in den 60ern und 70ern haben sie mit Bambusblanks von Pezon & Michell das gleiche gemacht.
Ich wette, einige haben über diesen Doppelsinn geschmunzelt. Nur ganz dezent, versteht sich.

Und auch @geomas Bezüglich der HashtagPennetjepose und HashtagProxxondrehbank kann man ja nochmal Pn austauschen, bei Bedarf..


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wette, einige haben über diesen Doppelsinn geschmunzelt. Nur ganz dezent, versteht sich.


Und die haben so getan, als hätten sie es nicht bemerkt. Ich liebe die steife Oberlippe!


----------



## TobBok

Hi Leute

ich habe letztens ein neues Angelgewässer aufgesucht - das Ganze ist ein flacher innerstädischer See, der insgesamt sehr flach ist, aber gesunde Bestände an Brassen und anderen Weißfischchen aufweisen soll. Ich bin einmal komplett um den See herum - dort im Uferbereich ist das Wasser maximal vllt 30 cm tief und wird zur Mitte hin immer tiefer. Ich frage mich jetzt, mit welcher Montage man an so flachen, klaren, strukturarmen Seen Erfolg haben könnte.
Einfach mal eine 30 Gramm Grundblei-Montage ausbringen, und schauen ob was beißt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> ich habe letztens ein neues Angelgewässer aufgesucht - das Ganze ist ein flacher innerstädischer See, der insgesamt sehr flach ist, aber gesunde Bestände an Brassen und anderen Weißfischchen aufweisen soll. Ich bin einmal komplett um den See herum - dort im Uferbereich ist das Wasser maximal vllt 30 cm tief und wird zur Mitte hin immer tiefer. Ich frage mich jetzt, mit welcher Montage man an so flachen, klaren, strukturarmen Seen Erfolg haben könnte.
> Einfach mal eine 30 Gramm Grundblei-Montage ausbringen, und schauen ob was beißt?



Pickern, ultra leichtes Feedern, Stippen oder mit feinen Wagglern ohne Vorbebleiung. Leichtes Futter, Boden ist oft Schlammig. Je nach Angeldruck können die Fische oft auf bestimmte Lockstoffe und Mittel eingestellt sein. Butter Vanille und Paniermehle/Zwiebackmehle anteilig wirken Wunder.


----------



## feederbrassen

War heute mal hier 





am Großen Fluss. 
Nur mal sondieren mit der Spinnrute und habe meinen Tribut entrichtet


----------



## Tobias85

@TobBok: Kennst du das Picker-Rig von Fantastic? Bist ja noch nicht so lange bei uns im Ükel


----------



## phirania

Hier wird die Montage auch noch mal erklärt..


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> War heute mal hier
> Anhang anzeigen 320918
> 
> am Großen Fluss.
> Nur mal sondieren mit der Spinnrute und habe meinen Tribut entrichtet



Gevatter Rhein ist immer schön....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @TobBok: Kennst du das Picker-Rig von Fantastic? Bist ja noch nicht so lange bei uns im Ükel



Du musst immer den Link dazu posten. 

E: Ich arbeite gerade an dem heroischen Bericht der "ausgelutschten Maden". Alter Vattern, wenn du es drauf anlegst, kannst du 3000 Wörter locker durchlegen. Ich dachte sowas ist schnell erledigt. Tatsächlich können die Fallbeispiele und Begründungen sehr ausufernd werden.

Kannste einfach knicken, es gibt keinen schnellen Content "to go".


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @TobBok: Kennst du das Picker-Rig von Fantastic? Bist ja noch nicht so lange bei uns im Ükel


Bzw Link Ledger, wobei öfföff es tatsächlich schön erläutert hat. Du, @TobBok wirst auch mit ner 30gr Montage fische bekommen, ich würde jedoch mit nem beweglichen Seitenarm und vielleicht 1 SSG Schrot arbeiten für eine empfindliche Montage

@öfföff nicht besser wenn er dich googeln muss?


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst immer den Link dazu posten.



Den hab ich grad rausgesucht - und mir dabei selbst nochmal durchgelesen ^^

https://www.16er-haken.de/montage-pickern/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @öfföff nicht besser wenn er dich googeln muss?



30 Gramm brauchste an solchen Gewässern in der Regel nicht. Wenn keine Struktur vorhanden ist, stehen die Fische oft am Ufer und greifen das Brot ab oder nehmen die Larven dicht am Rand. Im Regelfall sackt dir so ein Gewicht auch ein. Je nach Methode reichen Wurfweiten bis 20 Meter oder leichte Posen. Allerdings ist es ja auch die Frage, ob dort wirklich keine Struktur oder Features sind. Das schreibt sich leicht, wehe dem, wenn dort doch Kanten oder Kraut ist.

Dat mitn Link war nur Humorvoll eingeworfen. Das Anglerboard wirft über "Backlinks" fast keinen Traffic ab und für Google habe ich hier genügend im Rennen. Im Vergleich: Auf CC habe ich in 2 Wochen mehr Besucher generiert als im AB über 1 Jahr.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Den hab ich grad rausgesucht - und mir dabei selbst nochmal durchgelesen ^^
> 
> https://www.16er-haken.de/montage-pickern/



Ich habs auch wiederholt überarbeitet gehabt und die Montage entwickle ich immer weiter. Mittlerweile bin ich manchmal bei 3 Stoppern und anderen Modifikationen. Ich muss auch noch nachtragen, das starke Strömung den richtigen Umgang abverlangt, sonst Tangle des Todes!


----------



## Kochtopf

Klar brauchst keine 30 Gramm aber viele viele Menschen fischen eben so schwer und fangen dennoch, deswegen wäre es nicht völlig falsch. Auch wenn ich leichter rangehen würde


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wer von euch wohnt in Bremen, Herdecke und München?  Und nu noch Wolfenbüttel und Wolfenhagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar brauchst keine 30 Gramm aber viele viele Menschen fischen eben so schwer und fangen dennoch, deswegen wäre es nicht völlig falsch. Auch wenn ich leichter rangehen würde



Hä? Dann könnte ich argumentieren, das ein Stück Fußpilz durchaus sinn ergibt, weil einst damit ein Fisch gefangen wurde? Klar kannst du auf jede erdenkliche Art Angeln, nur bringt dir dieser "time waste" auch gerne mal den Nachteil, einfach viele Stunde für nichts zu opfern. Nur wenige Anpassungen und du fängst das, was sonst nur in einem Jahr über den Kescher gleitet.

Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, am Ende könnte dann aber immer die gleiche Antwort für jedes Szenario geben: Mach nen Wurm an den 6er Haken, irgendwatt beißt schon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, am Ende könnte dann aber immer die gleiche Antwort für jedes Szenario geben: Mach nen Wurm an den 6er Haken, irgendwatt beißt schon.


Eben! Kein Zielfisch, keine Angaben zu Rute oder vorhaben, da ist es zumindest kein falscher Rat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eben! Kein Zielfisch, keine Angaben zu Rute oder vorhaben, da ist es zumindest kein falscher Rat



1:0 für dich. 

Unterschätze aber niemals die klevere Anpassung an einen Lebenraum und die technische Fähigkeit zu Angeln. Bei meiner Karpfenfiesta saß ich nicht alleine am See, sondern mit 8 weiteren Anglern. Outclassed nur durch Taktik. Am kleinen Fluss genau das Selbe. Ich musste mich durch 3 Sticks montieren, den richtigen Takt an Futter finden, danach verschiedene Tiefen Loten und Bebleiungen durchprobieren. Dann hats an der Rute gebrannt und jede Drift war ein Fisch.

Es muss ja nicht jeder viele Fische fangen oder effektiv Angeln, weil mir das gleich wieder vor die Nase gehalten wird, dann ist es aber Allgemein schwer mit Ratschlägen für spezielle Anforderungen aufzuwarten (ich meine nicht deinen Einwand, sondern die Metaebene). Ich könnte nicht das Schreiben, was ich tue, wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur nen Sargblei schleuder. 

Außer Quappenangler und Aalangler, für die wäre das feines Fischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Versteh ich alles total, und ich freue mich ja auch wenn ich mich verbessere, keine Frage. Aber auf die Frage 'kann ich mit 30gramm Grundangeln im Stillgewässer" lässt sich mit einem deutlichen "ja" oder wenigstens einem "Ja, aber...!"

Ich würde bzgl der Wichtigkeit verschiedener Faktoren eine folgende Gewichtung vornehmen wollen:

- Segen des Gewässergeistes (oder "Glück")
- Gewässerkenntnis/Watercraft
- Taktik 
- Kunstfertigkeit (stelle treffen, köderführung)
- möglichst abgestimmtes Tackle


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar brauchst keine 30 Gramm aber viele viele Menschen fischen eben so schwer und fangen dennoch, deswegen wäre es nicht völlig falsch. Auch wenn ich leichter rangehen würde


Entweder so leicht, wie irgend möglich, oder gleich richtig schwer, damit das Blei auch ein satt liegender Umlenker ist. Mittelmaß ist Wischiwaschi.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Versteh ich alles total, und ich freue mich ja auch wenn ich mich verbessere, keine Frage. Aber auf die Frage 'kann ich mit 30gramm Grundangeln im Stillgewässer" lässt sich mit einem deutlichen "ja" oder wenigstens einem "Ja, aber...!"



Die Frage lässt eben den Spielraum zu, andere und auch bessere Möglichkeiten einzuräumen. Im Prinzip kann ich alles beim Angeln mit Ja beantworten, daran scheitert es wohl nie. Ansonsten wie immer: "Wer fängt, hat recht". 

Glück? Dann muss Petrus aber seine Lieblinge haben.


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> War heute mal hier
> Anhang anzeigen 320918
> 
> am Großen Fluss.
> Nur mal sondieren mit der Spinnrute und habe meinen Tribut entrichtet


Oh, Väterchen Rhein einen Besuch abgestattet. 
Ich bin mal gespannt wann die erste Barbe oder Nase präsentiert wird .


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glück? Dann muss Petrus aber seine Lieblinge haben.


Wenn du die größten Exemplare fangen willst gehört Glück dazu denn sonst würde es auf Ansage jedesmal hinhauen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du die größten Exemplare fangen willst gehört Glück dazu denn sonst würde es auf Ansage jedesmal hinhauen



Es ist aber kein Glück, sondern eine Frage der Zeit. Da gehen unsere Meinungen weit auseinander. Bisweilen hast du auch nicht überall die Gewässer, um diese tollen "Specimen" zu Fangen. Dahingehend ist mir dieser Ansatz immer zu schwammig und oftmals "upperclass-arguement". Ich kann genauso auf große Schleien Feedern beispielsweise, wie auf kleine Rotaugen mit taktischer Anpassung. Du kannst das nicht:

Denn du hast diese Schleien nicht in deinen Gewässern (vermeintlich).


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du die größten Exemplare fangen willst gehört Glück dazu denn sonst würde es auf Ansage jedesmal hinhauen


Man kann aber durchaus die Fische selektieren. 
Ich meine jetzt nicht ein 10er Haken und 2 Maiskörner. 
Sondern das Futter passiv halten und länger liegen lassen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Man kann aber durchaus die Fische selektieren.
> Ich meine jetzt nicht ein 10er Haken und 2 Maiskörner.
> Sondern das Futter passiv halten und länger liegen lassen.



Beispielsweise stehen größere Fische oft weit ab des Futterplatzes. So fange ich oft den Bonus am Angeltag, wenn ich Lunte rieche. Aufgewühltes Wasser, einkehrende Ruhe am Futterplatz, wenn große Exemplare sich behaupten und dergleichen.

Meiner Meinung nach verschiebt sich bei Specimen einfach nur die Quote und auch der Zeiteinsatz. Gewässerkenntnis, Beobachtung, Taktik und Abstimmung brauchst du für den kleinsten oder größten Fisch. Das ist beides nie leicht. Vielmehr musst du einfach Stunde um Stunde investieren, lernen und die Situation bewerten. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum bestimmte Angler es einfach immer wieder schaffen und wenn Glück zur Regel wird, ist es meiner Meinung nach Können.

Und wer die Zeit nicht hat, baut Futterplätze über Wochen. Sidley war ja auch ein Meister der großen Aale, aber auch ein König im Füttern. Jetzt könnte man es ihm Streitig machen oder es einfach anerkennen.

Er war schlicht ein Meister seines Faches oder Schlau genug, es richtig zu verkaufen.


----------



## Andal

Das Um und Auf ist erst mal der Bestand. Wo nix ist, kann man sich den Wolf angeln!

Und dann ist es eine Mischung aus Glück, Chuzpe und Können. Dann klappt das auch mit den Schleien Ü50 cm... und allen anderen Fischen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Das Um und Auf ist erst mal der Bestand. Wo nix ist, kann man sich den Wolf angeln!
> 
> Und dann ist es eine Mischung aus Glück, Chuzpe und Können. Dann klappt das auch mit den Schleien Ü50 cm... und allen anderen Fischen.



Sehe ich genauso. Du kannst halt jeden Fisch fangen, sofern du die Energie investieren willst. Ob es das Wert ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier!


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beispielsweise stehen größere Fische oft weit ab des Futterplatzes. So fange ich oft den Bonus am Angeltag, wenn ich Lunte rieche. Aufgewühltes Wasser, einkehrende Ruhe am Futterplatz, wenn große Exemplare sich behaupten und dergleichen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach verschiebt sich bei Specimen einfach nur die Quote und auch der Zeiteinsatz. Gewässerkenntnis, Beobachtung, Taktik und Abstimmung brauchst du für den kleinsten oder größten Fisch. Das ist beides nie leicht. Vielmehr musst du einfach Stunde um Stunde investieren, lernen und die Situation bewerten. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum bestimmte Angler es einfach immer wieder schaffen und wenn Glück zur Regel wird, ist es meiner Meinung nach Können.


Ja absolut richtig. 
Mit Glück hat das nicht viel zu tun. 
Wenn ich die falsche Taktik wähle und schlecht fange, dann war es kein Pech, sonder eben die falsche Taktik


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Oh, Väterchen Rhein einen Besuch abgestattet.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wann die erste Barbe oder Nase präsentiert wird .


Ursprünglich wollte stand feedern auf dem Plan. 
Wegen dem Wind hab ich es dann gelassen und bin mit der Spinnrute los. 
Und auch nur auf linken Rheinseite. 
Da hat mir der Wind samt Dauerregen wenigstens nur in den Rücken geblasen 
Habe dann noch den Vormittag genutzt um mal älter Spots auszusuchen, es verändert sich ja alles stetig. 
Im Fluß selbst sowieso und teilweise gibt's Betretungsverbote wo es vorher keines gab. 
War leider niemand da den man hätte fragen können. 
Jetzt habe ich zwar ne andere Strecke ausgemach mit sandig, kiesigem Grund aber ich muss wesentlich weiter laufen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja absolut richtig.
> Mit Glück hat das nicht viel zu tun.
> Wenn ich die falsche Taktik wähle und schlecht fange, dann war es kein Pech, sonder eben die falsche Taktik



Die Fischen beißen halt auch jeden Tag verschieden oder stehen woanders. Der Spot im Sommer ist im Winter keine Option, genauso wie Fische nach Wetterwechseln durchaus ihre Empfindlichkeiten aufzeigen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen Hegefischen, wo im flachen Teil des Gewässers 40 Kilogramm Brassen kamen, während wir mit 2 Kilogramm schon im tiefen Bereich die Sektoren gewinnen konnten. Da ist auch kein Glück im Spiel, für den 40 Kilo Onkel, sondern eben genau der richtige Futterplatz am richtigen Ort.

Wir müssten ja erstmal wissen, was groß für das jeweilige Gewässer bedeuten soll. An meinem Hausgewässer gibt es Brassen über 5 Kilogramm, am See direkt an der Elbe wiegt keine mehr als die Hälfte. Wo liegt da der "Big-Fish"? Nämlich im Ungewissen! Du kannst am Teich mit einer 50 Zentimeter Schleie durchaus das Monster gebändigt haben, woanders ernstest du nur ein grobes Lächeln. Von daher ist das für mich in jede Richtung schwer zu bewerten.

Einfach Angeln fahren, seine Ideen umsetzen und seine Erfahrung auf/ausbauen. Dennoch wird es immer Menschen geben, die für das eine oder andere das gewisse Händchen haben, diese Stärken erarbeiten wir uns halt in unserer eigenen Nische.


----------



## Matrix85

Ja, die ich kenn nur wenige Stellen wo man direkt mit dem Auto dran kommt. 
Meistens sind es über 300m Fußweg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Beobachtung ist auch etwas tolles. Ich sitze manchmal mit dem Hund am Flüsschen und schaue einfach nur dem Wasser zu. Das sind alles diese kleinen Bausteine, die später das Glück minimieren oder zumindest reduzieren. Dahingehend ist mir der Faktor "Erkundung" ohnehin viel zu wenig gewürdigt. Für die meisten Menschen ist eine Angelstelle toll, wenn sie gepflegt aussieht und man super auswerfen kann. Kriterien, die ich wohl nie verstehen werde!


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja, die ich kenn nur wenige Stellen wo man direkt mit dem Auto dran kommt.
> Meistens sind es über 300m Fußweg


Und bei mehr als 500 m wirds gaanz langsam interessant.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für die meisten Menschen ist eine Angelstelle toll, wenn sie gepflegt aussieht und man super auswerfen kann. Kriterien, die ich wohl nie verstehen werde!


Ja mei wenn schö macht.
Bleibt mehr für die, die es richtig am Wasser deuten können wo was abgeht.
Klar bisschen mehr Platz ist schön aber bringt ja nicht zwingend Fisch ￼


----------



## Andal

Der Mensch ist halt ein reines Landtier, dass gerne den Fehler begeht, zu glauben, dass er es weiss.


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Und bei mehr als 500 m wirds gaanz langsam interessant.


Ein bisschen Fitness schadet ja nicht. 
Wenn das Auto so weit wegsteht schadet eine Vollkasko Versicherung nicht. 
Bei uns werden regelmäßig die Autos geknackt


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Bei uns werden regelmäßig die Autos geknackt


Isch àbe gar keine Auto!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Isch àbe gar keine Auto!



Who cares? Dafür haben wir Beine aus Stahl!  (und damit sollte auch der Mythos des vielen Krempels verschwunden sein, soviel schleppe ich nämlich auch nicht)


----------



## feederbrassen

500m erst mal um zum Wasser zu kommen und dann je nachdem das gleiche nochmal dazu als Minimum. 
Da hast ja schon den papp auf bevor du anfängst. 
Schön durch Sand und feinen Kies mit dem Gerödel. 
Aber Hey 
Wenn es ein prima Platz ist mach ich das


----------



## Tikey0815

Pegasus...... Da bekommt der Feeder Stuhl Flügel


----------



## Andal

Deswegen habe ich ja auch vorgestern ein weiteres Täschlein geordert. Schön klein..... mobil sein!  

https://www.ebay.de/itm/XXL-Tackle-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich leg mir den Day Sack von Korum zu, für meine Wanderungen am Fluss. Baitwaiter, Abhakmatte und dergleichen, samt Rute kommen auch noch. Mit diesem Setup will ich auch die Chubs in der Elbe vergewaltigen. Aber gut, ich will sowieso alles machen. Ihr könnt die Liste noch um....ALLES was es gibt ergänzen. (außer Rolle mit Heckbremse)



Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja auch vorgestern ein weiteres Täschlein geordert. Schön klein..... mobil sein!
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/XXL-Tackle-Box-mit-Carryall-Angeltasche-Carp-Karpfen/153383802589?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Könnte ich auch was mit Anfangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja auch vorgestern ein weiteres Täschlein geordert. Schön klein..... mobil sein!
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/XXL-Tackle-Box-mit-Carryall-Angeltasche-Carp-Karpfen/153383802589?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Ich werde mir kommende Woche be AliExpress ne Bauchtasche und ne Gürteltasche zulegen... dazu noch ne Weste und ich hoffe endlich ohne nervtötende Schultertasche auf die Pirsch gehen zu können wobei ich auch mit den Taschen zu viel dabei haben dürfte. Aber Minimum Gepäck ist derzeit sehr sexy


----------



## Andal

Angler und ihre Taschen. Dagegen kann noch nicht mal die Imelda Marcos mit ihren Schuhen anstinken!


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Den hab ich grad rausgesucht - und mir dabei selbst nochmal durchgelesen ^^
> 
> https://www.16er-haken.de/montage-pickern/


danke auch @Fantastic Fishing . werde ich mir mal zu gemüte führen, wenn ich einen moment mehr zeit habe.
Die Montage sieht echt Idiotensicher aus. Und da hab ich den ganzen Tag damit verbracht mir Videos auf polnisch zu diversen Picker-Montagen anzusehen....
Manchmal hab ich das gefühl, dass es grade im ükel-bereich viel content aus den östlichen Ländern (Polen etc) gibt - nur ist die sprache undurchsichtiger als entengrüze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> danke auch @Fantastic Fishing . werde ich mir mal zu gemüte führen, wenn ich einen moment mehr zeit habe.
> Die Montage sieht echt Idiotensicher aus. Und da hab ich den ganzen Tag damit verbracht mir Videos auf polnisch zu diversen Picker-Montagen anzusehen....
> Manchmal hab ich das gefühl, dass es grade im ükel-bereich viel content aus den östlichen Ländern (Polen etc) gibt - nur ist die sprache undurchsichtiger als entengrüze.



Montagen zum Pickern sind eigentlich die selben, wie beim Feedern. Meine Montage basiert lediglich auf eine Modifizierung für ein durchgehendes Vorfach (ist die Hauptschnur) und einer effektiven Präsentation (da kein Wirbel). Beides Zusammen ist für das Pickern an vielen Gewässern und Situationen Gold wert. Für die Strömung solala, aber auch dort funktioniert es einigermaßen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .ALLES was es gibt ergänzen. (außer Rolle mit Heckbremse)



Die lässt dich nicht mehr los wie


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die lässt dich nicht mehr los wie



Nein. Es gibt Dinge, die Mann einfach nicht ausblenden darf!


----------



## feederbrassen

Nur rein vom Wartungsaufwand würde ich mir keine mehr kaufen. 
Ansonsten machen die ihren Job prima.


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Montagen zum Pickern sind eigentlich die selben, wie beim Feedern. Meine Montage basiert lediglich auf eine Modifizierung für ein durchgehendes Vorfach (ist die Hauptschnur) und einer effektiven Präsentation (da kein Wirbel). Beides Zusammen ist für das Pickern an vielen Gewässern und Situationen Gold wert. Für die Strömung solala, aber auch dort funktioniert es einigermaßen!


 Ja. Ich denke ich werde mir was raussuchen, dass passt.
Ich bin grade noch dabei die Bilder vom See durchzusehen, die ich gemacht habe. So ganz OHNE Struktur ist der See nicht. Allerdings sind diese in unglaublich ekligen Ecken gelegen, an die man nicht herankommt, sei es wegen der dichten Uferböschung des Parks, oder weil die Bereiche durch Zäune nicht begehbar sind. Ich habe mir jetzt die 2 bis 3 beangelbaren Stellen angeschaut und werde jetzt mal abzirkeln, was so etwas im gut beangelbaren Bereich liegt und wo sich struktur verstecken könnte. Ding ist wirklich, dass der See endlos flach ist. Wäre es wärmer, wäre ich mit Clogs einfach mal in den See und hätte ein paar Schritte weiter nach draußen gemacht um zu checken was außerhalb der direkten Sichtweite liegt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hab beim Berserkern in der Holzhölle heute auch noch nebenher neue Köder gesucht. Dann kam mir der Gedanke, einen seltenen Käfer nicht Opfern zu wollen. Trotzdem interessant, was ich beim Buddeln so finde.


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Die Montage sieht echt Idiotensicher aus. Und da hab ich den ganzen Tag damit verbracht mir Videos auf polnisch zu diversen Picker-Montagen anzusehen....
> Manchmal hab ich das gefühl, dass es grade im ükel-bereich viel content aus den östlichen Ländern (Polen etc) gibt - nur ist die sprache undurchsichtiger als entengrüze.


Das stimmt auch, Weissfische haben in Osteuropa (gerade auch was Verwertbarkeit angeht) ein anderes Standing als bei uns


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch, Weissfische haben in Osteuropa (gerade auch was Verwertbarkeit angeht) ein anderes Standing als bei uns


Ja. Es wäre mal spannend Einblicke darin zu bekommen. Aber ich versteh halt einfach nüscht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch, Weissfische haben in Osteuropa (gerade auch was Verwertbarkeit angeht) ein anderes Standing als bei uns


Jipp, die zaubern da so manch schmackhaftes Gericht draus


----------



## Andal

Im Osten wird nicht sonderlich subtil geangelt, dafür umso intensiver. Was extrem ins Auge fällt, wie sehr z.B. polnisches Angelgerät bei uns geschleudert wird und wie vergleichsweise teuer es in Polen über den Tisch geht.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich werde mir kommende Woche be AliExpress ne Bauchtasche und ne Gürteltasche zulegen... dazu noch ne Weste und ich hoffe endlich ohne nervtötende Schultertasche auf die Pirsch gehen zu können wobei ich auch mit den Taschen zu viel dabei haben dürfte. Aber Minimum Gepäck ist derzeit sehr sexy



So eine kleine Gürteltasche hab ich gestern auch gefunden, als ich auf dem Dachboden alte Angelzeitschriften durchforsten wollte. Die hab ich aber erstmal oben gelassen, teils aus modischen Gründen, teils wegen ihres Zustandes.  Aber fürs Angeln und Strecke machen an meinen Bächen bräuchte ich sowas eigentlich auch.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So eine kleine Gürteltasche hab ich gestern auch gefunden, als ich auf dem Dachboden alte Angelzeitschriften durchforsten wollte. Die hab ich aber erstmal oben gelassen, teils aus modischen Gründen, teils wegen ihres Zustandes.  Aber fürs Angeln und Strecke machen an meinen Bächen bräuchte ich sowas eigentlich auch.


Für mich wäre der funktionale Zustand wichtiger als der modische Grund.
Mode wechselt. Insofern bist du damit vllt in x-Jahren der hippe Dude im Weserberg-Land. 
Man muss das Ganze nur exzentrisch vertreten. So Karl-Lagerfeld mäßig.


----------



## phirania

Kampfstarke Bärbels....


----------



## Kochtopf

€ 3,72 | Men's Outdoor Camping Bags,Tactical Molle Backpacks,Pouch Belt Bag,Military Waist Backpack,Soft Sport Running Pouch Travel Bags
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bVxatjSg

€ 8,70  25%OFF | Outdoor Military Tactical Shoulder Bag Waterproof Oxford Molle Camping Hiking Pouch Kettle Bag bolsillo Waist Pack Bag 6 colors
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/HYUAZnK

Die beiden werden es. Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Tikey0815

Die erste Tasche hab ich, bloß ehrlicherweise vergesse ich die immer wenns los geht


----------



## Tobias85

Die erste sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus, die zweite öffnet sich bei mir nicht, aber die wird sich sicher kaum unterscheiden von den ganzen anderen Schultertaschen dort mit gleichen Bezeichnungen.

Wobei die erste och recht wenig Platz für Köder bietet finde ich, zumindest wenn man keine Weste hat. Ich würd dann eher zu ner größere oder eben einer Schultertasche tendieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei mir funzen beide links eimampfrei


----------



## Tobias85

Ich lande bei einem auf der Startseite -> beste Treffer

Aber macht ja nichts, bei nem Kauf würde zumindest ich sowieso vorher nochmal das ganze Angebot durchgucken und mir das sympathischste Modell rauspickern. 

Ich müsste eh langsam mal durchplanen, was ich dieses Jahr und auch fürs Ükeltreffen noch so brauche. Die Vorhaben stehen soweit eigentlich fest und das Wetter schreit ja förmlich danach, in Ruhe die Bestände an Zubehör und Nubbsies aufzurüsten.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich leg mir den Day Sack von Korum zu, für meine Wanderungen am Fluss. Baitwaiter, Abhakmatte und dergleichen, samt Rute kommen auch noch. Mit diesem Setup will ich auch die Chubs in der Elbe vergewaltigen. Aber gut, ich will sowieso alles machen. Ihr könnt die Liste noch um....ALLES was es gibt ergänzen. (außer Rolle mit Heckbremse)
> 
> 
> 
> Könnte ich auch was mit Anfangen.



Junge, Zügel dich.

Aber wenn es dir mal zu viel wird schick mir ne PN ich ich nehme dir gerne was ab


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab beim Berserkern in der Holzhölle heute auch noch nebenher neue Köder gesucht. Dann kam mir der Gedanke, einen seltenen Käfer nicht Opfern zu wollen. Trotzdem interessant, was ich beim Buddeln so finde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320943
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320944



Selten ? 

Eggerlinge haben wir leider viel zu viele die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Selten ?
> 
> Eggerlinge haben wir leider viel zu viele die letzten Jahre.



Jo, aber diese Larven sind ja nicht nur vom Mai/Junikäfer, sondern auch ähnlich bei anderen Arten. Ich könnte das nicht unterscheiden, nur daher meine Bedenken.


----------



## geomas

#pennetjes

Hab mir ein paar geholt, allerdings konnten die Verkäufer (100% reine Stipp-Posenfreaks aus NL) nix zum angelgeschichtlichen Background dieser holländischen Posenform sagen. Die Nutzung ist mir schon klar.

...ich schau später am Abend noch mal am Stammtisch rein...


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jo, aber diese Larven sind ja nicht nur vom Mai/Junikäfer, sondern auch ähnlich bei anderen Arten. Ich könnte das nicht unterscheiden, nur daher meine Bedenken.



Die fressen bei uns die Wurzeln von jungen Gemüse kaputt. Hatte auch schon mal überlegt die zum Aal angeln zu nehmen, mal schauen.


----------



## alexpp

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nur rein vom Wartungsaufwand würde ich mir keine mehr kaufen.
> Ansonsten machen die ihren Job prima.


Mehr Wartungsaufwand hat man eigentlich nicht wirklich. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Gehäusedeckel unbedingt geöffnet werden muss. Aber auch wenn schon, mindestens jedes fünfte Jahr sollte mMn das Getriebe eh neu gefettet werden.

Edit: vermutlich hat sich FF auch ne Rolle mit Heckbremse bestellt, will es nur nicht zugeben


----------



## TobBok

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Die fressen bei uns die Wurzeln von jungen Gemüse kaputt. Hatte auch schon mal überlegt die zum Aal angeln zu nehmen, mal schauen.


Käfer sind ausgezeichnete Köder. Ich habe in meiner Zeit als Jugendlicher mal nen Versuch gestartet und geschaut, was die Fische so dazu sagen, wenn man sie mit saisonalen Käfern füttert. Grade die größeren Weißfische stehen total darauf. Darauf basiert ja auch das Prinzip beim Fliegenfischen - die Forellen beißen besser, wenn Fliegen ausgeworfen werden, die dem momentanen Insektenverhalten im Gewässer ähneln. So ähnlich war das Ergebnis auch unterhalb eines Klärwerk-Zulaufs auch bei den dortigen Fischen. Im Vergleich waren die Fisch interessierter an den Dingen, die zu der Zeit üblicherweise insektentechnisch aktiv waren. Das war auch noch die Zeit, in der ich das Flußbett nach Insektenlarven durchsucht hab usw. Die guten alten Tage....

@alexpp: wir sollten für FF zusammenlegen und ne richtig feine Heckbremsrolle kaufen. so nen Lineaeffe-Ding. Die riechen auch immer gut nach Plastik (zumindest die billigen Modelle).


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Da mein Großvater Holländer ist, fische ich seit der Kindheit oft in den Niederlanden.
Zur Geschichte des "Pennetje" kann ich nur Mutmaßungen anstellen, aber das wie und warum ist mir geläufig:
Erstmal ist diese Pose einfach ein "Driftbeater" - in Holland befischt man sehr häufig flache, verkrautete und schlammige Kleingewässer bei starkem Wind.
Grundangeln geht dann nicht wirklich gut, also muß die Pose her. Da man zum Karpfenangeln deutlich grössere Köder (Kartoffel..) verwendet, genügte die Tragkraft der üblichen Stachelschweinposen nicht mehr, also hat man, so meine Vermutung, angefangen diese durch Korken zu stecken - fertig war das Pennetje.. .
Vor 40 Jahren war das Posenfischen auf Karpfen in NL absolut gängig, hat dann aber mit Einführung der Boilies stark nachgelassen und man sieht heute oft ältere Genossen mit diesen Posen hantieren.
Auf kurze Entfernungen in flachen Gewässern auch bei Wind ne gute Methode zum Karpervissen - auf Weißfisch gibt es Besseres.. .
Petri


geomas schrieb:


> Falls sich hier jemand gut mit typisch holländischen (niederländischen?) Angelmethoden auskennen sollte:
> 
> Es gibt da drüben Posen, die wie kurze Waggler mit sehr kompaktem, rundlichem „Body” aussehen.
> Gefischt werden sie wie Waggler, also nur unten auf der Schnur fixiert.
> Der Name ist Pen oder Pennetje.
> Penvissen bringt einige Suchergebnisse. Hat irgendjemand hier sachdienliche Hinweise?
> Irgendwie sprechen die „Pennetjes” mich optisch an.





geomas schrieb:


> ^ Danke! Auf der Messe ist ein Posenbauer aus NL, vielleicht hat der was dabei. Die Original-Pennetjes hatten offenbar einen „Body” aus Kork.
> Ist evtl. so ne Art „Flachwasser-Waggler”. Die Niederländer fischen sie teilweise sehr ufernah (was mich ja generell interessiert).
> Eine moderne Entsprechung ist vielleicht der „PuddleChucker”-Waggler.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die interessante und aufschlussreiche Einordnung der Pennetjes, rhinefisher!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

alexpp schrieb:


> Edit: vermutlich hat sich FF auch ne Rolle mit Heckbremse bestellt, will es nur nicht zugeben





TobBok schrieb:


> wir sollten für FF zusammenlegen und ne richtig feine Heckbremsrolle kaufen. so nen Lineaeffe-Ding. Die riechen auch immer gut nach Plastik (zumindest die billigen Modelle).



Eine geschenkte Heckpennerbremsenrolle wäre wie der Gewinn einer Kaffeefahrt. Bevor ich mir diese Konstruktion des Teufels an meine Rute hänge, müssen allen Gewässer austrocknen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine geschenkte Heckpennerbremsenrolle wäre wie der Gewinn einer Kaffeefahrt. Bevor ich mir diese Konstruktion des Teufels an meine Rute hänge, müssen allen Gewässer austrocknen!


Ach bitte 
Warum so extrem


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine geschenkte Heckpennerbremsenrolle wäre wie der Gewinn einer Kaffeefahrt. Bevor ich mir diese Konstruktion des Teufels an meine Rute hänge, müssen allen Gewässer austrocknen!


Schon Kagge, wenn man aus einer Nummer nicht mehr raus kommt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Schon Kagge, wenn man aus einer Nummer nicht mehr raus kommt.


Die *Heckbremse *wird ihm noch lange anhängen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die *Heckbremse *wird ihm noch lange anhängen



In Erinnerung bleiben, Anhängen würde sie bei mir nirgends, nur abhängen, im Keller......


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Erinnerung bleiben.....


Uns auch


----------



## Andal

Irgendwie bringe ich das Bild nicht aus dem Kopf, wie der Gollum seinem Schatssssss nachschwärmt. Ganz im Geheimen...!


----------



## alexpp

10€ Rolle würde ich mir ebenfalls nur ungerne an die Rute hengen, da kann ich FF schon verstehen.
Aber für nicht zu schwere Friedfischangelei würde ich mir ne schöne Heckbremsrolle besorgen, leider habe ich keine Verwendung dafür.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Uns auch



Ich würde am liebsten Morgen angeln fahren. Da ich aber 2 Berichte schreiben muss, meine Wohnung einer Heckbremse gleicht und ich Muskelkater des Todes habe, wird das morgen nichts. Dienstag dann der Anschlag, sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet.

Ich werde mit der Stickfloat im Flüsschen stippen. Da geht der Anhieb immer Zeitnah durch. Du meine Güte, was ich bin ich gallig drauf.


----------



## feederbrassen

alexpp schrieb:


> 10€ Rolle würde ich mir ebenfalls nur ungerne an die Rute hengen, da kann ich FF schon verstehen.
> Aber für nicht zu schwere Friedfischangelei würde ich mir ne schöne Heckbremsrolle besorgen, leider habe ich keine Verwendung dafür.


Hmm, für 10€ 
bekomme ich nicht mal ne E Spule für meine 
Heckdingens da


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA. Die neu geschriebenen Berichte ohne Trouble wegen dem alten Anbieter schieben sich richtig ordentlich in Google auch bei umkämpften Keywords rein. Wat bin ich gerade Stolz!!!







____


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde am liebsten Morgen angeln... .....


Ich auch, wird dann aber ne kurzfristige Entscheidung .
Windegeschwindigkeit bis 24 kts 
Wird nicht ohne was die Bißanzeige an der Feederrute angeht. 
Eher was für Speedkites ￼


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jut, steht ordentlich Wind auf dem Wasser, kann ich mit der Stippe auch Stabhochsprung machen. Bei uns war es heute aber Ruhig. Vielleicht kommt das Heckbremsenwetter aber noch!


----------



## Andal

St. Petrus ist nicht mit den Narren ... also ab Mittwoch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich denke du hast recht Andal, so richtig gemütlich war das draußen heute auch nicht. Bisschen Wind und Regen geht, aber nicht mit niedrigen Temperaturen alles zusammen. Okey, 14 Grad angesagt.

Ich geh im Bikini Angeln.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast recht Andal, so richtig gemütlich war das draußen heute auch nicht. Bisschen Wind und Regen geht, aber nicht mit niedrigen Temperaturen alles zusammen. Okey, 14 Grad angesagt.
> 
> Ich geh im Bikini Angeln.


Am Rhein war ich froh das ich zumindest auf dem hinweg nur alles in den Rücken geblasen bekommen habe.
Andere Rheinseite hätte ich das Päckchen von vorne bekommen. 
Voller Wind plus Böen und Gratis Wasser. 
Für nen Ansitz eher bescheidene Bedingungen um über ein paar Stunden zu fischen.


----------



## Andal

Kann man alles abwarten...


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher : Vielen herzlichen Dank!


rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...und man sieht heute oft ältere Genossen mit diesen Posen hantieren.


Dann bin ich ja genau richtig. Nicht aufgrund meines Alters (noch U fuffzich), sondern weil mich aus der Mode gekommene Angelmethoden mehr reizen als das heutige Hocheffizienz-Angeln.
Und ufernahes „Pietschen” ist ja auch genau mein Ding.

Bei Gelegenheit, wenn der Lenz etwas mehr Elan demonstriert, werd ich die Teile mal probefischen und hier berichten.



edit: 






Hier sind mal 2 der Pennetjes neben einem Driftbeater. Zum Vergleich noch ein „Drennan Small Onion”, das kleinste Modell der Puddlechucker sowie ein winziger „bodied” Waggler, den ich in den 1990ern mal in einem Paket mit Discount-Wagglern erstand.
Die heute erstandenen Pennetjes (Modell „Geoni 1” von Timm's) sind ehrlich gesagt optisch keine Augenweide, aber die klassische Form stimmt schon mal und „schöner” kommt vielleicht später.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher : Vielen herzlichen Dank!
> 
> Dann bin ich ja genau richtig. Nicht aufgrund meines Alters (noch U fuffzich), sondern weil mich aus der Mode gekommene Angelmethoden mehr reizen als das heutige Hocheffizienz-Angeln.
> Und ufernahes „Pietschen” ist ja auch genau mein Ding.
> 
> Bei Gelegenheit, wenn der Lenz etwas mehr Elan demonstriert, werd ich die Teile mal probefischen und hier berichten.


Das oldschool funzt weil es kaum einer mehr macht. 
Vergessene Köder usw. 
Oldschool Rocks 
Ganz einfach weil es kaum einer macht.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja genau richtig. Nicht aufgrund meines Alters (noch U fuffzich), sondern weil mich aus der Mode gekommene Angelmethoden mehr reizen als das heutige Hocheffizienz-Angeln.
> Und ufernahes „Pietschen” ist ja auch genau mein Ding.



Du meinst wohl das, was einem die Pros als need to do einreden wollen?


----------



## TobBok

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine geschenkte Heckpennerbremsenrolle wäre wie der Gewinn einer Kaffeefahrt. Bevor ich mir diese Konstruktion des Teufels an meine Rute hänge, müssen allen Gewässer austrocknen!


Im Oman, dem Jemen und Saudi-Arabien gibt es außerhalb von Wadis (also quasi "Wüstenkanälen", die außerhalb von Regen kein Wasser tragen) keine Flüsse.
Also würde die Kombo "Umzug auf die arabische Halbinsel" plus Heckbremsrolle lohnen? Schließlich gibts dort im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes in der Regel nur ausgetrocknete Gewässer.


----------



## feederbrassen




----------



## ulli1958m

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jut, steht ordentlich Wind auf dem Wasser, kann ich mit der Stippe auch Stabhochsprung machen.


Dat Filmchen will ich dann auf YouTube sehen


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen und @Andal : Ich freue mich ja über jede echte Innovation, die die Geräteindustrie und ihre „Cracks” hervorbringen. Und nutze vieles davon ausgesprochen gerne. Aber teilweise drehen die etwas sehr am Marketing-Rad und dann klinke ich mich gerne aus.


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast recht Andal, so richtig gemütlich war das draußen heute auch nicht. Bisschen Wind und Regen geht, aber nicht mit niedrigen Temperaturen alles zusammen. Okey, 14 Grad angesagt.
> 
> Ich geh im Bikini Angeln.



Auch das ist ein Video wert....


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen und @Andal : Ich freue mich ja über jede echte Innovation, die die Geräteindustrie und ihre „Cracks” hervorbringen. Und nutze vieles davon ausgesprochen gerne. Aber teilweise drehen die etwas sehr am Marketing-Rad und dann klinke ich mich gerne aus.


Zum Glück hat die Industrie ja noch die "wilden Jungen", die lesen, sehen, glauben und kaufen. Bei den "alten Säcken" wirds immer schwerer. Die kaufen halt nur noch, was sie per Befingern für was ganz anderes hernehmen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Auch das ist ein Video wert....



Danke, mein Freund der Ästhetik!


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Auch das ist ein Video wert....


Mit einer "schwedischen Kameraführung", wie sie die Jungs von Profiblinker hatten. Die Kamrea aufpflanzen, einschalten und dann tut sich mindestens eine Stunde gar nichts mehr. 

(Anschließend kann man ja noch immer alle und jeden angreifen und beleidigen!    )


----------



## Racklinger

Soooo am Samstag war ich auch das erste Mal mit der Picker. Wetter war so naja (8 Grad Nieselregen, dafür windstill), aber da für den Sonntag schon starker Wind angekündigt war, dachte ich mir probier es einfach mal. 
Zuerst mal zum Bacheinlauf, da weiss ich ja dass Döbel drinnen sind. Aber wass soll ich sagen, ich bin kein Pirschangler. Nach einer Stunde hab ich wieder aufgegeben, bin zu oft im Gestrüpp und am anderen Ufer hängengeblieben. Bin einfach zu sehr Grobmotoriker  Ich brauch Platz Hatte zwar einen deutlichen Biss, den konnte ich aber nicht verwerten. 
Also an eine Stelle gegangen, an der ich mit dem kurzen Kescher keine Probleme hab. War da dann noch 1,5 Stunden, auch wieder geschneidert. 
Die erste Stunde kein Zupfer, nix. Dann die letzten 15 min, wollte schon zusammenpacken, kamen die ersten Zupfer. Konnte aber keinen Biss verwerten. Hab dann noch alles probiert, kleinerer Haken, längeres Vorfach, kleinerer Köder (Teig, Wurm). NIX!!! 
Die Bisse waren deutlich, aber keine Chance......
Im Nachgang denke ich, dass es Köderfische waren, die auf den Gummistopper vom Pickerrig gegangen sind (der ist mattgelb, muss ich dass nächste Mal einschwärzen). 
Aber wenigstens Mal wieder am Wasser gewesen, wobei ich mich ärgere, dass ich nicht Sonntag gegangen bin. Der Wind war bei weitem nicht so heftig, die Sonne kam immer wieder raus und es hatte 13 Grad


----------



## Ukel

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Die fressen bei uns die Wurzeln von jungen Gemüse kaputt. Hatte auch schon mal überlegt die zum Aal angeln zu nehmen, mal schauen.


Döbel, Kinder, Döbel fangt ihr damit......


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ukel schrieb:


> Döbel, Kinder, Döbel fangt ihr damit......


 
Döbel,Opi, Döbel haben wir nicht


----------



## Ukel

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Döbel,Opi, Döbel haben wir nicht


Auswandern, Jonny, auswandern


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Danke, mein Freund der Ästhetik!


 Naja gut, hängt ja nun mal vom Auge des Betrachters ab


----------



## Kochtopf

Interessantere Frage wäre doch womit man keine Döbel fangen kann


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger : Schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat. Danke für den Bericht. 
Und Stichwort Gestrüpp: Da ist man in der kalten Jahreszeit noch gut dran, im Sommer ist an vielen Stellen hier überhaupt kein Durchkommen mehr.
Gilt auch für Bäume: wo ich jetzt gerade noch mit ner 3,60m-Rute hantiern kann, ohne in den Zweigen über mir hängen zu bleiben, wirds im Sommer schon mit ner 3m-Rute knapp.


----------



## Andal

Döbel kann man in der Tat mit jedem Köder fangen, so SIE denn wollen. Womit wir uns der Lösung des Problemes keinen Millimeter genähert haben!


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : zum Thema Google: 
Was mir aufgefallen ist - würdest Du nicht mehr Treffer „fangen”, wenn Du in den Artikeln alternative Schreibweisen benutzen würdest? 
Zum Beispiel „Winkelpicker” und im gleichen Artikel die ebenfalls gebräuchliche Schreibweise „Winklepicker” oder auch „Method Feedern” und „Methodfeedern” - oder sehen die Suchalgorithmen so etwas als „Betrugsversuch” an?


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> @Racklinger : Schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat. Danke für den Bericht.
> Und Stichwort Gestrüpp: Da ist man in der kalten Jahreszeit noch gut dran, im Sommer ist an vielen Stellen hier überhaupt kein Durchkommen mehr.
> Gilt auch für Bäume: wo ich jetzt gerade noch mit ner 3,60m-Rute hantiern kann, ohne in den Zweigen über mir hängen zu bleiben, wirds im Sommer schon mit ner 3m-Rute knapp.


Jupp, und ich bin halt einer, ich brauche PLATZ  auf jeden fall nach hinten und nach vorne. Da habe ich ein Talent dafür, mich in jeden kleinsten Ast oder größerem Halm einzuhängen  Bin halt ein Schussel....
Vielleicht probiere ich es noch irgendwann mal am Bacheinlauf, aber da muss ich mir dann mehr Zeit nehmen. Aber dass ist jetzt erstmal hinten an gestellt. Jetzt wird noch zwei-dreimal aufs Anfischen hin geübt, und dann ist die Donau drann.


----------



## geomas

^ ha, etwas Platz brauche ich auch. Platzsparend auswerfen kann ich mittlerweile ganz gut. Aber vorm Anhieb auf die Knie zu gehen, damit man nicht mit der Rutenspitze im Baum hängt - da denk ich im Eifer des Gefechts nicht immer dran.


----------



## rutilus69

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jupp, und ich bin halt einer, ich brauche PLATZ  auf jeden fall nach hinten und nach vorne. Da habe ich ein Talent dafür, mich in jeden kleinsten Ast oder größerem Halm einzuhängen  Bin halt ein Schussel....


Woher kenne ich das nur .......


----------



## Andal

Jetzt könnt ihr euch in etwa vorstellen, welche "Stunts" man so hinlegt, wenn man nur etwas über die Hälfte sieht. Darum gehe ich trotz aller Einschränkungen so gerne alleine angeln. Immer nur die Lachnummer zu sein macht auch keinen Spass.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing



asdasdasd


----------



## geomas

^ danke, klingt logisch. 

Ich muß mal etwas „Test-Googlen” - interessant wäre zum Beispiel, ob ich mit „Winklepicker” in Kombination mit anderen Suchbegriffen trotzdem bei Dir lande.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ha, etwas Platz brauche ich auch. Platzsparend auswerfen kann ich mittlerweile ganz gut. Aber vorm Anhieb auf die Knie zu gehen, damit man nicht mit der Rutenspitze im Baum hängt - da denk ich im Eifer des Gefechts nicht immer dran.


Kommt auch immer auf die Tagesform an. An manchen Tagen passt jeder Wurf, man ist stolz wie Oskar. Und an anderen Tagen, nach dem du die Montage zum dritten Mal hintereinander aus dem Busch pflügst, denkst du dir nur "wäre ich nur daheim geblieben"....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, klingt logisch.
> 
> Ich muß mal etwas „Test-Googlen” - interessant wäre zum Beispiel, ob ich mit „Winklepicker” in Kombination mit anderen Suchbegriffen trotzdem bei Dir lande.



Wirst du, aber:

Der Bericht ist erst seit 2 Monaten im Netz, was einfach junges und frisches Blut bedeutet. Dahingehend braucht Google noch sehr viel Zeit, um Longtails etc. zu erkennen und zu verarbeiten. Meine Ergebnisse in der Suche sind auch noch nicht optimal, weil Standzeit und die Wertigkeit meiner Domain fehlt (Pagetrust). Die ohnehin schon guten Platzierungen werden also über einen längeren Zeitraum ziemlich sicher irgendwann ganz oben landen, weil sie dahingehend richtig gut optimiert sind und ich immer wieder die Dinge überarbeite und ausbessere.

Ich tanke die Rakete gerade erst, der Rest kommt noch aus Googlesicht.

E: Und Geomas, ich sehe was die Leute genau in der Googlesuche eingeben und wie sie auf meiner Seite landen. Forsche nicht zu intensiv, die Daten habe ich ja bereits.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ihr euch in etwa vorstellen, welche "Stunts" man so hinlegt, wenn man nur etwas über die Hälfte sieht. Darum gehe ich trotz aller Einschränkungen so gerne alleine angeln. Immer nur die Lachnummer zu sein macht auch keinen Spass.


 Jaaa vor allem passieren die Dinge genau dann, wenn einer zusieht. Da fliegt man dann über Sachen, von denen wusste man gar nicht, dass man Sie dabei hat/ausgepackt hat.


----------



## geomas

FF, meine Testsuchen mit „Winklepicker” in Kombination mit „Rotaugen Bach”, „Bachangeln” und schlicht „Döbel” brachte mir typischerweise zuerst was von einem gewissen Doc sonstwas, 16er-Haken.de tauchte wenn überhaupt erst weit hinten in der Ergebnisliste auf. 
Aber mit dem entsprechenden Treibstoff in Deiner Rakete wird diese sicherlich bald abheben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> FF, meine Testsuchen mit „Winklepicker” in Kombination mit „Rotaugen Bach”, „Bachangeln” und schlicht „Döbel” brachte mir typischerweise zuerst was von einem gewissen Doc sonstwas, 16er-Haken.de tauchte wenn überhaupt erst weit hinten in der Ergebnisliste auf.
> Aber mit dem entsprechenden Treibstoff in Deiner Rakete wird diese sicherlich bald abheben.



Das ist auch richtig so und soll sich genauso verhalten. Ich möchte, das ein Leser diesen Artikel findet, wenn er sich Informationen zu einem Winkelpicker sucht. Nicht zum Winkelpickern auf Döbel, das ist ja auch etwas anderes. Auch nicht am Bach. Der Suchende will eine Info zur Rute und dahingehend optimiere ich. Hinter manchen Berichten der Konkurrenz verbirgt sich auch eine andere Strategie beispielsweise.

Es kann durchaus sein, weil sie bestimmte Begriff nicht für Fruchtbar halten, das sie auf "Clusterkeywords" setzen. Das ist dann der Verbund mit meiner Beschreibung zu "Jein" bei den Wörtern (Method Feedern, Methodfeedern). Du streust das dann auch mit den Begrifflichkeiten als Randnotiz ein, um hier und dort gefunden zu werden, obwohl das Thema nur sehr wenig damit zu tun hat. Für diese Autoren geht es dann aber auch oftmals nur um Traffic und das Abdecken großer Reichweite.

Ich verfolge eine ganz andere Strategie. Ich schreibe dezidiert und Ausführlich über einzelne Themen auf den Punkt, um möglichst viele qualitative Berichte später verfassen zu können. Da ich eine Nische und nur Friedfischangeln betreibe, würde ich mir das Beinchen brechen, wenn ich Themenfelder massiv zusammenfasse. Ich möchte ja gezielt jedes Detail auffassen und nicht als Randnotiz untergehen lassen. Das wäre dann wie beim kleinen Fluss, wo Dr. Fangnischts halt Döbel, Rotauge, Grundangeln, Bread Punch, Posenmontage etc. zusammenfässt und es zu einem Werk schustert. Da in diesem Bereich keine Konkurrenz ist, stehen die Chancen gut auf ganzer Breite der Gesuche zu landen. Das ist die Strategie für Traffic. Ich habe in meiner DNA wesentlich mehr tiefe Verankert.

Wenn du so willst, bin ich Professor Friedfisch und das andere ist Dr.Konsum (nicht Kompetenzbezogen, sondern Strategisch, das sind alles gute, kenntnisreiche Angler). Am Ende kann ich auch viel mehr Schreiben, was nur Vorteilhaft ist. Ich mache aus dem kleinen Fluss 100 Berichte, 100 zum Feedern, 20 zu Maden, 15 zur Stickfloat, 200 zur Brasse und dergleichen.

Anderen fehlt die Kreativität und das Wissen, um so ins Detail zu gehen, daher dann nur 1 Bericht pro Feld und Kappa. Das ist halt meine Nische und sie funktioniert!

E: Und das Keyword "Winkelpicker" ist auch meine Nemesis. Es ist im "hohen Konkurrenzfaktor" angesiedelt und hat ein Suchvolumen bis 10.000 im Monat, dazu noch viele auch sehr alte und ewig stehende Keywords samt Haufen Anzeigen in der Suche. Wenn ich auf Seite 5 stehe, wäre es ohne Händler quasi Seite 2.


----------



## geomas

^ Webseitenoptimierung, Google-Algorithmen und dergleichen werden für mich wohl immer Schwarze Magie bleiben. Interessant ist das Thema aber auf jeden Fall.
Danke für Dein Bemühen, mir (und den AnglerBoardies) dies etwas verständlicher zu machen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Webseitenoptimierung, Google-Algorithmen und dergleichen werden für mich wohl immer Schwarze Magie bleiben. Interessant ist das Thema aber auf jeden Fall.
> Danke für Dein Bemühen, mir (und den AnglerBoardies) dies etwas verständlicher zu machen.



Jau, ich editiere die Beiträge aber gleich wieder, weil dieses Wissen verdammt viel Geld kostet. Das war nen freundschaftlicher Dienst.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jau, ich editiere die Beiträge aber gleich wieder, weil dieses Wissen verdammt viel Geld kostet. Das war nen freundschaftlicher Dienst.



Dann dank ich auch für den interessanten Exkurs- man ahnt ja nicht was alles so dahinter steckt.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ..... ist auch meine Nemesis.


 Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Schließlich ereilt die Nemesis meist nur diejenigen, die sich der Hybris schuldig machen. Also fürchte nichts, es wird schon alles klappen.


----------



## geomas

Nemesis und Hybris hab ich gestern auf der Autobahn zwischen Hamburg und Bremen gesehen. Das sind Modelle von Toyota, oder?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das sind Modelle von Toyota, oder?



Ich dachte, das wären neue Gummifischsorten von Daiwa?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann dank ich auch für den interessanten Exkurs- man ahnt ja nicht was alles so dahinter steckt.
> 
> Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Schließlich ereilt die Nemesis meist nur diejenigen, die sich der Hybris schuldig machen. Also fürchte nichts, es wird schon alles klappen.



Was da alles hinter steckt, ist wesentlich mehr als ich jetzt hier beschrieben habe. Das Füllt locker nen Vortrag von 8 Stunden und mehr. Das ist auch der Unterschied zu einem Buch und warum du nicht einfach schreiben/schwadronieren kannst. Viele Leute beispielsweise gewönnen sich an, Sätze extrem zu verschachteln. Das liest sich dann zwar Professionell und lyrisch Eindrucksvoll, bringt dir aber in Punkto Google nur Nachteile. Du hast einfach soviele Details zu beachten, das ein Bericht viele Stunden an Zeit verschlingt.

Ich setze an gewissen Punkten der Texte beispielsweise ganz bewusst bestimmte Wörter und jongliere auch mit der Materie ganz gezielt über den gesamten Artikel. Nichts daran ist Zufall, alles ist so gewollt und auf den Punkt herausgearbeitet. Das ich nicht sofort die Früchte ernte, liegt halt am technischen Chaos (2x Anbieterwechsel, neue Software, Chaos in der Searchconsole und dergleichen)

Dazu noch ist mein Projekt Jung, wenige Backlinks und jeder Bericht quasi dank neuer URL (ich habe keine Weiterleitungen gemacht, wegen dem schlechten Anbieter vorher, um die Berichte frisch starten zu lassen) keine 2 Monate alt. Momentan schleife ich die letzten Artikel neu ein und verändern die wichtigen Dinge an den kleinen Schräubchen, um irgendwann die Erfolge zu ernten. Ich lerne ja auch dazu.

Faktisch gesehen sind meine Fähigkeiten mittlerweile aber so gut, das ich besten Gewissens schreiben kann, das ich Geld mit diesem Projekt verdienen werde. Ich beherrsche das Schreiben für den Leser und Google, ich kann Angeln und habe das Durchhaltevermögen. Das ist alles erst der Anfang und irgendwann fallen die Früchte vom Baum. Und niemand kann mir das Streitig machen, denn es war weder Glück, noch Zufall. Sondern meine harte Arbeit am Wasser und Computer.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das wären neue Gummifischsorten von Daiwa?


Deren Namen sind aber dann solche Anglizismen, deren Sinn selbst ein Muttersprachler nicht mehr entschlüsseln kann.

Bestes Beispiel ist und bleibt immer noch die Tailwalk del Sol" ... eine "Schwanzgang der Sonne"!?


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Deren Namen sind aber dann solche Anglizismen, deren Sinn selbst ein Muttersprachler nicht mehr entschlüsseln kann.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel ist und bleibt immer noch die Tailwalk del Sol" ... eine "Schwanzgang der Sonne"!?


Hört sich nach FKK an 
Ein Spinnanglender FKK´ler. Faszinierende Vorstellung. Irgendwie auch wieder nicht......


----------



## phirania

Evtl. kennt das schon jeder.....
https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?url=http://www.angeltreff.org/koeder/hanf/hanf.html&type=url&abtag=abp:false&api_key=f4cd3f616f58715d562f1950de5c3d80&site_id=f53e5f4a54c040429c11d7e4068ef1ae&tid=34a1ab07-a85d-441d-8493-ad2cc707f3b0&dch=gaia&tna=gaia&tv=0.121&title=Hanf - BLINKER - FORUM&refr=&page=https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23118&afsrc=1&cache=G2THQ44H44TFLA9RN3VKIRS5T35T83T2&vid=2&ad_k=http://www.angeltreff.org/koeder/hanf/hanf.html&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link

Steht mitunter auch was über Schnecken als Angelköder...


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das wären neue Gummifischsorten von Daiwa?



Jaja, wilde Kreaturen mit noch wilderen Namen schickt die Gummifisch-Industrie ins Rennen. Erstaunlich übrigens, wie in der Angelbranche abgekupfert wird.
Das konnte man gestern auch auf der Messe beobachten. Der Höflichkeit halber will ich keine Namen nennen, aber einige in der Branche fallen diesbezüglich selbst mir auf.

Hab bei meinen Pennetjes-Recherchen an Dich gedacht, lieber Minimax, und zwar in diesem Video:




...ab etwa 2:40 - die Combo aus (teurer) Daiwa-Rute und farblich passender Pin fand ich schon sexy auf die „verbotene Früchte” Art...
Wie Dir wohl die Combo gefällt? Traditionell geht anders, klar.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Jaja, wilde Kreaturen mit noch wilderen Namen schickt die Gummifisch-Industrie ins Rennen. Erstaunlich übrigens, wie in der Angelbranche abgekupfert wird.
> Das konnte man gestern auch auf der Messe beobachten. Der Höflichkeit halber will ich keine Namen nennen, aber einige in der Branche fallen diesbezüglich selbst mir auf.
> 
> Hab bei meinen Pennetjes-Recherchen an Dich gedacht, lieber Minimax, und zwar in diesem Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ab etwa 2:40 - die Combo aus (teurer) Daiwa-Rute und farblich passender Pin fand ich schon sexy auf die „verbotene Früchte” Art...
> Wie Dir wohl die Combo gefällt? Traditionell geht anders, klar.


Danke fürs Video....find ich sehr interessant !


----------



## Andal

@geomas :

Ist es nicht herrlich, wenn man eine neue Idee hat und man tagelang davon gefangen wird, quasi unter Dauerstrom steht?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Jaja, wilde Kreaturen mit noch wilderen Namen schickt die Gummifisch-Industrie ins Rennen. Erstaunlich übrigens, wie in der Angelbranche abgekupfert wird.
> Das konnte man gestern auch auf der Messe beobachten. Der Höflichkeit halber will ich keine Namen nennen, aber einige in der Branche fallen diesbezüglich selbst mir auf.
> 
> Hab bei meinen Pennetjes-Recherchen an Dich gedacht, lieber Minimax, und zwar in diesem Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ab etwa 2:40 - die Combo aus (teurer) Daiwa-Rute und farblich passender Pin fand ich schon sexy auf die „verbotene Früchte” Art...
> Wie Dir wohl die Combo gefällt? Traditionell geht anders, klar.


Wobei Daiwaruten für englische Methoden und verwandtes nur halb sexy sind - dennoch ist diese Combo sehr schön anzusehen (Kingpin pin?)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Evtl. kennt das schon jeder.....
> https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?url=http://www.angeltreff.org/koeder/hanf/hanf.html&type=url&abtag=abp:false&api_key=f4cd3f616f58715d562f1950de5c3d80&site_id=f53e5f4a54c040429c11d7e4068ef1ae&tid=34a1ab07-a85d-441d-8493-ad2cc707f3b0&dch=gaia&tna=gaia&tv=0.121&title=Hanf - BLINKER - FORUM&refr=&page=https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23118&afsrc=1&cache=G2THQ44H44TFLA9RN3VKIRS5T35T83T2&vid=2&ad_k=http://www.angeltreff.org/koeder/hanf/hanf.html&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link
> 
> Steht mitunter auch was über Schnecken als Angelköder...



Dein Browser hat sich infiziert. "*https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?url=http://*" Das ist eine Umleitung von irgendeiner Malware oder sonstigen Scheiss, der sich auf deinen PC geschlichen hat.

http://www.myantispyware.com/2016/1...k-com-redirect-chrome-firefox-ie/#chromereset


----------



## Kochtopf

?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

!


----------



## feederbrassen




----------



## rhinefisher

Moin die Herren!
Da mir Boilies ein neumodischer Graus sind und ich Pellets noch nicht oft verwendet habe (mein "Methodfeeder" läuft irgendwie immer auf Spiralblei hinaus..), würde ich gerne mal von eurer Expertiese profitieren.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Methode System, mit dem ich auch 3-5m tiefes Wasser beangeln kann, ohne das mir das Futter auf dem Weg nach unten zerfällt.
Also brauche ich eine Empfehlung für Blei/Mold und passende Pellets zum Füttern und als Hakenköder. Als Futter dachte ich an 3-4mm und als Köder so 8-10mm.
Möglichst so eine Art Fisch/Muschel Aroma.
Vielen Dank...


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei Daiwaruten für englische Methoden und verwandtes nur halb sexy sind - dennoch ist diese Combo sehr schön anzusehen (Kingpin pin?)



Die alten Daiwa-Ruten sind schon sehr, sehr reizend für englische Methoden. Leider haben es nicht viele davon über den Ärmelkanal geschafft (nur ne Vermutung).
An der Combo aus dem Video hat mich die Schlichtheit fasziniert - für den ambitionierten Rutenbauer ist so eine Kombination sicher auch mit dem Blank der Wahl realisierbar.
Je nach Blickwinkel mag die Kombination aus dem Video natürlich auch als kapitales Stil-Verbrechen klassifiziert werden.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin die Herren!
> Da mir Boilies ein neumodischer Graus sind und ich Pellets noch nicht oft verwendet habe (mein "Methodfeeder" läuft irgendwie immer auf Spiralblei hinaus..), würde ich gerne mal von eurer Expertiese profitieren.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Methode System, mit dem ich auch 3-5m tiefes Wasser beangeln kann, ohne das mir das Futter auf dem Weg nach unten zerfällt.
> Also brauche ich eine Empfehlung für Blei/Mold und passende Pellets zum Füttern und als Hakenköder. Als Futter dachte ich an 3-4mm und als Köder so 8-10mm.
> Möglichst so eine Art Fisch/Muschel Aroma.
> Vielen Dank...


Eigentlich nicht viel anders, als in all den zahlreichen Videos gezeigt.

Die Futterpellets ca. plus 50% der Zeit einweichen und zusätzlich, nach dem Abgießen, mit etwas MF-Futter binden. Dann erreicht die Bombe auch zuverlässig den Grund und zerfällt erst dort. Entsprechend fischige Aromen bieten so gut wie alle Firmen an. Empfehlenswert sind Sorten, wie Halibut-Krill.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> An der Combo aus dem Video hat mich die Schlichtheit fasziniert - für den ambitionierten Rutenbauer ist so eine Kombination sicher auch mit dem Blank der Wahl realisierbar.


Mit denen musst du eher "streiten", damit sie so schlicht bauen. Die wollen eher zeigen, was sie alles können.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Mit denen musst du eher "streiten", damit sie so schlicht bauen. Die wollen eher zeigen, was sie alles können.



Mit „ambitioniertem Rutenbauer” hatte ich einen speziellen Stammtisch-Freund gemeint. Bin mir aber ziemlich unsicher, ob ihm die im Video gezeigte Combo optisch gefällt oder sie ihm als Stil-Unfall komplett gegen den Strich geht.


----------



## Andal

Mit diesem "all in black" ist man fraglos immer zeitlos unterwegs. Persönlich stehe ich mehr auf eine gewisse Personalisierung und einen dezenten Wiedererkennungswert.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Mit diesem "all in black" ist man fraglos immer zeitlos unterwegs. Persönlich stehe ich mehr auf eine gewisse Personalisierung und einen dezenten Wiedererkennungswert.



Du meinst pinke Kastking-Schnur auf schwarzer Rolle? Tut mir leid Andal, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Andal

Genau solche Dinge ... zum einen um die Puristen zu ärgern und zum anderen, um wenigstens etwas zu sehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Genau solche Dinge ... zum einen um die Puristen zu ärgern und zum anderen, um wenigstens etwas zu sehen.


Nichts gegen Puristen bitte


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Wie Dir wohl die Combo gefällt? Traditionell geht anders, klar.



Ich finde die Kombination wunderschön und sehr sexy. Sie scheint auch in funktionaler Hinsicht was tolles zu sein. Umso beschämter bin ich, das ich die sehr schöne Pin nicht sicher identifizieren kann - zumal sie, wie mir scheint, eine des weniger häufigen Typs mit schmaler Spule ist, die ich aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr mag.
Wie Freund Kochtopf schon vermutete, deutet Die Nabe aber auf ein Modell der Firma Kingpin hin, sehr kunstfertige Hersteller, deren Geschick nur durch ihre Liebe zu prallgefüllten Geldklammern in den Schatten gestellt wird.

Das schöne Video (danke fürs teilen) zeigt aber, das das oft gefürchtete Werfen mit der Pin überschätzt wird: Es ist halt ein Instrument für den Nahbereich im Stillwasser, und im Fluss übernimmt die Strömung den Ködertransport.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> ...ab etwa 2:40



Herrlich!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das schöne Video (danke fürs teilen) zeigt aber, das das oft gefürchtete Werfen mit der Pin überschätzt wird: Es ist halt ein Instrument für den Nahbereich im Stillwasser, und im Fluss übernimmt die Strömung den Ködertransport.


Einerseits hast du natürlich 100% recht andererseits ist es auch sehr verführerisch mit der Pin zumindest 15-20m raus zu kommen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du natürlich 100% recht andererseits ist es auch sehr verführerisch mit der Pin zumindest 15-20m raus zu kommen


Schafft man per Wurfhaken, oder vorher abgezogener Schnur recht problemlos.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Schafft man per Wurfhaken, oder vorher abgezogener Schnur recht problemlos.


Mit angezogener Schnur (also den oftgenannten Schnurklängen) komme ich vielleicht auf doppelte Rutenlänge, statt dem Haken kann man auch den Finger nehmen aber auch dazu gehört eine gewisse Kunstfertigkeit


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit angezogener Schnur (also den oftgenannten Schnurklängen) komme ich vielleicht auf doppelte Rutenlänge, *statt dem Haken kann man auch den Finger nehmen aber auch dazu gehört eine gewisse Kunstfertigkeit*


Per Haken geht es deutlich leichter. Alleine schon der Reibung wegen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Per Haken geht es deutlich leichter. Alleine schon der Reibung wegen.



Hab ichs doch immer geahnt: Piraten sind die besseren Pin-Fischer!


----------



## feederbrassen

Mal ne Frage eines unwissenden,die Schnur in Klängen legen. 
So wie beim Fliegenfischen?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hab ichs doch immer geahnt: Piraten sind die besseren Pin-Fischer!


Gaff immer am Mann, watstock/priest am Bein und dank der Pistolenmunition immer genug klemmblei am Mann- coarseangling archetyp!


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage eines unwissenden,die Schnur in Klängen legen.
> So wie beim Fliegenfischen?
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


Yes. Am besten so, dass die Schnur kein Gras fängt. Ist alles etwas altertümlich, wenn man die Pin nicht als reine Trottingrolle, oder nur vertikal fischt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Yes. Am besten so, dass die Schnur kein Gras fängt. Ist alles etwas altertümlich, wenn man die Pin nicht als reine Trottingrolle, oder nur vertikal fischt.


Danke dir für die Info. 
Dann wird DAS nie meins ￼


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Info.
> Dann wird DAS nie meins ￼


Ich fische die Pin bisher auch nur vom Boot. Nächstes Experiment wird die Bolo werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Vom Boot aus oder von einer Buhne im größeren Fluß ,mit der Bolo an kleinen Flüsschen, überall wo man halt nicht werfen muss kann ich mir das gut Vorstellen. 
Aber um,, weite " zu bekommen die Schnur erst einmal in Klängen zu legen, natürlich ohne das Gras oder ähnliches zu berühren, da hört es für mich dann auf. 
Ich bin dann mehr mit der Leine dran als mit angeln, darauf läuft es für mich hinaus. 
Ich kenne mich


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit angezogener Schnur (also den oftgenannten Schnurklängen) komme ich vielleicht auf doppelte Rutenlänge, statt dem Haken kann man auch den Finger nehmen aber auch dazu gehört eine gewisse Kunstfertigkeit



Schnur abziehen, Vorfach in ein futterball Kneten und raus feuern das ding


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Schnur abziehen, Vorfach in ein futterball Kneten und raus feuern das ding


Aber ohne Grasbüschel und anderes Zeug


----------



## Andal

Treibend, vertikalierend, stippend und so weiter sind Pins schon ganz fein und lustig, aber dann hörts auch schon wieder auf.


----------



## geomas

Den berühmten Wallis-Cast mit der Centrepin hab ich nie ernsthaft probiert.
Meistens nutze ich den Nottingham-Cast, also zwischen den ersten Ringpaaren abgezogene Schnurklänge, die mit den Fingern der linken  Hand gehalten werden.





Sehr gut gemachtes Video, Nottingham-Cast ab ca. 2:45
(Hab es hier schon ein paar Mal reingelinkt)

Ganz grob geschätzt komme ich derzeit auf 10m Wurfweite.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tolles Video, danke geo! Da sieht der Wallis cast so einfach aus. Ich muss einfach mal ein paar Stunden im Garten üben, das ist viel cooler als eine Piratenhand


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kombination wunderschön und sehr sexy. Sie scheint auch in funktionaler Hinsicht was tolles zu sein. Umso beschämter bin ich, das ich die sehr schöne Pin nicht sicher identifizieren kann - zumal sie, wie mir scheint, eine des weniger häufigen Typs mit schmaler Spule ist, die ich aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr mag.
> Wie Freund Kochtopf schon vermutete, deutet Die Nabe aber auf ein Modell der Firma Kingpin hin, sehr kunstfertige Hersteller, deren Geschick nur durch ihre Liebe zu prallgefüllten Geldklammern in den Schatten gestellt wird.
> 
> Das schöne Video (danke fürs teilen) zeigt aber, das das oft gefürchtete Werfen mit der Pin überschätzt wird: Es ist halt ein Instrument für den Nahbereich im Stillwasser, und im Fluss übernimmt die Strömung den Ködertransport.




Ich hab etwas die Suchmaschine bedient: die Rolle scheint ne Kingpin Imperial 425 zu sein. Die anderen Imperials haben die „Löcher” anders angeordnet.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tolles Video, danke geo! Da sieht der Wallis cast so einfach aus. Ich muss einfach mal ein paar Stunden im Garten üben, das ist viel cooler als eine Piratenhand



Der mir zu Verfügung stehende Garten ist leider zu klein, aber üben, üben, üben muß ich auch noch. Evtl. mal ne andere Rute, andere Sehne probieren oder mir die Wurftechnik an sich mit ner leichten Spinnrute + Bomb antrainieren.
PS: Ich finde auch Porters Montage interessant. 

PPS: @Andal : Kennst Du die englische Bezeichnung oder andere Synonyme für Wurfhaken? Ich hab gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Vielleicht hast Du gar ein Bild?


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/barben-im-rhein-jetzt.229418/page-14#post-4891530

Bitte schön 

Potters Montage finde ich auch interessant, vielleicht experimentiere ich an meiner baldigen Chinapin mit Geflecht, die Vorteile liege  auf der Hand und bei Sarah Janes sexy Aktion ist die fehlende Dehnung denke ich unproblematisch


----------



## Andal

Meines Wissens nach ist der Wurfhaken auch eine rein deutsche Sache, die von Vincent Kluve-Yorck ersonnen wurde.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Sone Centerpin ist schon ganz schön Unsinn. Aber sie sieht gut aus, das muss man ihr lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Sone Centerpin ist schon ganz schön Unsinn. Aber sie sieht gut aus, das muss man ihr lassen.


Wenn man gerne trottet ist eine Centrepin die bestmögliche Rolle. Kann dir nur empfehlen das mal zu probieren, ein großer Döbel an der Pin ist eine Sache höherer Vergnügungsordnung. Sie als "Unsinn" zu bezeichnen zeugt nur von Unflätigkeit


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Unsinn? Zum Trotten gibt es nichts besseres! Wenn sich die Strömung erstmal die Pose greift und mitnimmt und die Pin sich wie von Geisterhand in Bewegung setzt. Einfach nur geil! Und so ein Drill ohne dazwischen geschaltetes Getriebe ist auch ein besonderes Erlebnis.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man gerne trottet ist eine Centrepin die bestmögliche Rolle. Kann dir nur empfehlen das mal zu probieren, ein großer Döbel an der Pin ist eine Sache höherer Vergnügungsordnung. Sie als "Unsinn" zu bezeichnen zeugt nur von Unflätigkeit



Mit der stationärrolle und der Schnur zwischen meinen Fingern passt das.


----------



## Andal

Ich bevorzuge da zum Trotten mittlerweile auch die D-A-M Quick CTE135. Lässt sich wunderbar einhändig bedienen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Mit der stationärrolle und der Schnur zwischen meinen Fingern passt das.


Bin auch der eingefleischte Statio Liebhaber. 
Kann ruhig alt sein aber bitte ne Statio


----------



## geomas

#Centrepin : danke Kochtopf für den Board-internen Link! Und an Andal für die Info.
Hab eben in „Fische fangen - Mit dem Bodenblei” die entsprechende Passage incl. Bild gefunden, hatte ich nicht mehr vor Augen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Unsinn? Zum Trotten gibt es nichts besseres! Wenn sich die Strömung erstmal die Pose greift und mitnimmt und die Pin sich wie von Geisterhand in Bewegung setzt. Einfach nur geil! Und so ein Drill ohne dazwischen geschaltetes Getriebe ist auch ein besonderes Erlebnis.



Ich habe beim Angeln gerne was zu tun und find es viel geiler die Schnur mit meinen Fingern zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Stimmt, mit der Pin trotten ist höchst passiv


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit der Pin trotten ist höchst passiv



Nicht passiv, aber eine Schnur mit Stationärrolle zu führen find ich einfach anspruchsvoller


----------



## geomas

@Zander Jonny : startest Du gerade zu der Ükel-Stammtisch-Büttenrede?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> startest Du gerade zu der Ükel-Stammtisch-Büttenrede?



Ich finde aus einer bestimmten Perspektive hat er nicht unrecht. Denn neben der schönen Gestalt, dem eleganten Funktionsprinzip und dem genussreichen Angeln damit, ist doch einer der Vorteile der Centrepin eben auch der, das viele Menschen nicht mit ihr angeln.


----------



## Zander Jonny

geomas schrieb:


> @Zander Jonny : startest Du gerade zu der Ükel-Stammtisch-Büttenrede?




Jetzt nochmal auf ostdeutsch, bütte ?


----------



## geomas

Bütte sehr: ich mußte bei Deinen letzten Kommentaren an Satireprogramme denken. Nix für ungut.


----------



## Zander Jonny

geomas schrieb:


> Bütte sehr: ich mußte bei Deinen letzten Kommentaren an Satireprogramme denken. Nix für ungut.



Dann hast du es wohl nicht verstanden.
Macht aber nichts.


----------



## Andal

Bei aller Nostosalgos (die Zukunft liegt im Meer), aber die Pin ist auch bloss ein Schnurbehältnis mit Nachteilen, nicht zu knapp.


----------



## geomas

^ da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Spezifische Vor- und Nachteile hat wohl jedes Angelgerät (man könnte es auch ganz global auf alles auf diesem Planeten beziehen).

Und ich gebe gerne zu, daß ich meine einzige Pin gekauft habe, weil sie ein Schnäppchen war (gebraucht) und schön anzusehen ist. Und es macht, den hochnotpeinlichen Wurfversuchen zum Trotz, ne Menge Spaß, mit so nem Ding zu Angeln. Vielleicht wird aus mir noch ein stilvoller Trotter, vielleicht pflanze ich auch nur Pennetjes kurz vors Ufer - egal. Angeln ist mein Hobby, ich muß mich nicht davon ernähren, also mach ichs, wie ich will und wie ich es am meisten genießen kann.


----------



## Andal

Warum glaubst du, habe ich meine?  Dank aller möglicher Medien hielt ich mich für schwer unvollkommen, weil ich keine hatte. So habe ich gekauft. Aber wäre ich kein Teilzeitketzer, habe ich unechte gekauft. Aus der UdSSR und Lettland stammend.


----------



## Andal

Mein erster Ausflug mit Pin & Cane endete dann auch in tiefster Frustration. Ein Uralter, also wirklich alter Mann kam des Weges und meinte nur mitleidig: "Mei mit so am G'lump hob i an ofanga miassn!" Derweil wollte ich doch nur ein paar arglosen Weissfischlein an der Brücke zwischen den beiden Seen nachstellen...
Die Pin habe ich immer noch. Nur die Splitcane hat es leider zerlegt. Die war zu verbraucht, um einen weiteren Betrieb zu überleben und eine Reparatur hätte mehr gekostet, als eine neue.


----------



## geomas

Der beste Angler, den ich als Kind kannte, hat mit einer riesigen roten Grundrolle an einer enorm langen Bambusrute mit Köfi auf Hecht geangelt. Mit dem Ungetüm hat er auch den größten Barsch, den ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe, aus dem Fluß gezerrt. 
Seitdem war ich in gewisser Weise „gehakt” in Sachen Pin.


----------



## Minimax

Splitcane war für mich eine Sackgasse. Wunderschön mögen sie sein, aber auch die erschwinglichen Oldtimer sind nun ja, alt- und eiin bedenkliches Knarren des heissersehnten, vermeintlich tadellosen Schmuckstücks hemmt dann schon die Angelfreude. Das Killerkriterium aber ist das Gewicht: Sind die schweren Kunstwerke noch zu führen, machen Kopflastigkeit und Eigenschwere bald ebenfalls dem Spass und dem Fang kleinerer Weissfische ein Ende, jedenfalls bei mir.
Meine Splitties hats gottseidank nicht zerbröselt, aber angeln brauch ich sie nicht, da hüte ich sie lieber unter Idealbedingungen in den Beständen.


----------



## Andal

Nach dem Experiment mit der Cane, einer Tokoz aus der CSSR, die ich im Bundle mit einer Spinnrute des gleichen Herstellers gekauft habe, war dann auch Ende mit den Holzruten. Nur zum Haben sind sie zu teuer und  zum Angeln einfach überzeitigt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mein Vater hatte eine ganz eigene Methode um auf Punktdöbel zu fischen: Eine grüne , ca 270cm lange Telehechtrute von Sportex, der er die Ringe geraubt hatte, um ein kleines Loch in den unteren Teil zu bohren - Inliner.... .Darunter kam dann, sobald er es geschafft hatte die Schnur mit Draht und viel gefluche einzufädeln, eine große rote DAM Fliegenrolle... .
Der Mann hatte reichlich Angelgerät - aber dieses komische Teil war halt für kleine, bewachsene Bäche ideal.
Mit der Pin ist es ganz ähnlich: An der 5m Match/Bolo in Verbindung mit einem Loafer absolut unschlagbar - aber auch NUR so.. .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Eine Pin macht nur richtig Spaß wenn sie auch richtig läuft, der Schnurabzug muss leicht gehen.
Ich hab mir eine Ever Ready 4200 so hergerichtet das sie mittlerweile 1 Minute nachläuft da macht das Fischen auch auf größere Fische Spaß. Mit ner Mordex Merlin hatte ich sogar 2 Waller mit 80cm auf Mistwurm gefangen, das war Drill pur.
Wer da einmal angefixt ist will diese Rollen in seinen Angelsachen nicht mehr missen. Die Merlin wurde zwischenzeitlich gegen 2 DAM Quick Shadow getauscht und auch diese wurden nochmals nachbearbeitet das der Lauf noch leichter ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wie bearbeitest du sie nach?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Die Ever Ready 4200 z.B. ist ja von naturaus schon eher zäh im Lauf da hilft als erstes schon mal richtig Putzen damit der gröbste Dreck und Ablagerungen schon mal entfernt sind. Als nächstes muss auch sichergestellt werden das die Spule nicht am Gehäuse angeht bzw eiert. Als zweiten Part bearbeite ich die Achse mit Never Dull damit sie wider schön glatt wird. Die Spule wird innen dann mit Wattestäbchen und Nitro ebenfalls gereinigt. Als letztes Öle ich alles richtig ab und drehe sie durch.
Einige der "Spezies"  lass die Pins auch über einen Motoren mit Riemen einlaufen damit sie einen sanfteren Lauf haben. In den meisten Fällen reichen aber die 3 Punkte vollkommen aus.


----------



## schomi

Meine Meinung zum werfen mit einer Pin:
Das Gewicht der Pose /Bebleiung ist sehr wichtig.
Anfangs habe ich mit 2-3g Posen gefischt - kaum Reichweite
dann habe ich auf höhere Gewichte gewechselt 6-8 oder teilweise mit 10g.
Damit konnte ich schon größere Reichweiten erzielen mit dem Hakenwurf.


----------



## Zander Jonny




----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Ever Ready 4200 z.B. ist ja von naturaus schon eher zäh im Lauf da hilft als erstes schon mal richtig Putzen damit der gröbste Dreck und Ablagerungen schon mal entfernt sind. Als nächstes muss auch sichergestellt werden das die Spule nicht am Gehäuse angeht bzw eiert. Als zweiten Part bearbeite ich die Achse mit *Never Dull* damit sie wider schön glatt wird. Die Spule wird innen dann mit Wattestäbchen und Nitro ebenfalls gereinigt. Als letztes Öle ich alles richtig ab und drehe sie durch.
> Einige der "Spezies"  lass die Pins auch über einen Motoren mit Riemen einlaufen damit sie einen sanfteren Lauf haben. In den meisten Fällen reichen aber die 3 Punkte vollkommen aus.


Ich bin bei "langfristig giftig für Wasserorganismen" hängengeblieben, aber der Teil kommt ja nicht ins Wasser oder an die Schnur. Danke für die Tuninganleitung! Wechselst du auch die Kugel bzw nadellager?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin bei "langfristig giftig für Wasserorganismen" hängengeblieben, aber der Teil kommt ja nicht ins Wasser oder an die Schnur.



 es ist ne Polierwatte und freiwillig glaube ich mal wirft keiner seine Rolle ins Wasser, die Thematik hätte man da sicher genauso mit normalen Stationärrollen. Mann sollte das nicht so tragisch sehen.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Tuninganleitung! Wechselst du auch die Kugel bzw nadellager?



Nichts zu Danken ist nur ein Gedankenanstoß 
Wenn Lager verbaut sind werden diese bei einem defekt auch getauscht dies war bei meinen Quick Shadow aber noch nicht der Fall, die Ever Ready hat ja kein Lager.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin bei "langfristig giftig für Wasserorganismen" hängengeblieben, aber der Teil kommt ja nicht ins Wasser oder an die Schnur.?



Erdölprodukte und Ammoniak. Lässt sich vor dem Ölen mit Verdünnung oder Seifenlaufe problemlos entfernen, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst.

@dawurzelsepp: Auch wenn ich derzeit keine Pin besitze, trotzdem ein Dankeschön für die Anleitung, hab sie mit für die Zukunft notiert.


----------



## geomas

@Zander Jonny : Danke für das Teilen des Videos. Da wird der Reiz des Angelns mit der Pin an Stillgewässern ganz gut rübergebracht.


----------



## geomas

schomi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum werfen mit einer Pin:
> Das Gewicht der Pose /Bebleiung ist sehr wichtig.
> Anfangs habe ich mit 2-3g Posen gefischt - kaum Reichweite
> dann habe ich auf höhere Gewichte gewechselt 6-8 oder teilweise mit 10g.
> Damit konnte ich schon größere Reichweiten erzielen mit dem Hakenwurf.



Danke, ähnliche Erfahrungen hab ich auch gemacht. Nur angele ich eben nicht so gerne mit „dickeren” Posen. 
Ich muß noch mal meine vorhandenen Ruten mit der Pin durchtesten und evtl. auch mal andere Schnüre. 
Hab so die Vermutung, daß es in diesem Sektor derzeit bei mir hakt in Sachen stilvoll Werfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mit nem halbdosentulipwürfel als Köder lässt sich zumindest, wie auch in dem von johnny geposteten Video multirollenlike auswerfen


----------



## Andal

Antrag auf Erweiterung des Rahmenprogramms am ÜkT um den Punkt "Wettbewerb Pin, weit".


----------



## rhinefisher

Beim fischen mit der Pin geht man ja ohnehin kaum unter 5gr Posentragkraft - sonst driftet die ja nich sauber...


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Beim fischen mit der Pin geht man ja ohnehin kaum unter 5gr Posentragkraft - sonst driftet die ja nich sauber...


Ich fische schwerstens mit 3,5gr, das klappt 1A (aber ist natürlich gewässerabhängig)

@Andal erlaubt sind Prohesen oder natürliche Gliedmaßen als Hilfestellung, also Nix mit wurfhaken. Aber dann reicht auch ein Zollstock zum weite messen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fische schwerstens mit 3,5gr, das klappt 1A (aber ist natürlich gewässerabhängig)
> 
> @Andal erlaubt sind Prohesen oder natürliche Gliedmaßen als Hilfestellung, also Nix mit wurfhaken. Aber dann reicht auch ein Zollstock zum weite messen


Können wir dann auch bei ungünstigem Wetter in der Kneipe machen.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Beim fischen mit der Pin geht man ja ohnehin kaum unter 5gr Posentragkraft - sonst driftet die ja nich sauber...



Bei mir (Freund von kleinen Stillgewässern) driftet die Pose nur (hoffentlich), wenn sich ein Fisch des Köders bemächtigt hat.
Das Trotting als Disziplin muß ich mir noch aneignen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fische schwerstens mit 3,5gr, das klappt 1A (aber ist natürlich gewässerabhängig)
> 
> @Andal erlaubt sind Prohesen oder natürliche Gliedmaßen als Hilfestellung, also Nix mit wurfhaken. Aber dann reicht auch ein Zollstock zum weite messen



Du hast doch die "Blinker Posenkunde" von Peter D. ?!?
Da gibt es eine Tabelle, bis zu welcher Schnurstärke die Loafer gut ihren Job verrichten - bei 3,5gr liegt man, meine ich jetzt, bei 0,12er.
So dünne Hauptschnur verwende ich garnicht.. .
Bei ruhig strömenden Fließen klappt für mich 5gr recht gut - bei etwas mehr Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche nutze ich die 7gr und nur wenn es wirklich strudelig wird, die 9gr. Immer mit 0,18er Hauptschnur.

PS: Bei 5gr und 0,18er finde ich die Schnur schon ein wenig zu dick für ein wirklich gutes Driftbild.. .


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Antrag auf Erweiterung des Rahmenprogramms am ÜkT um den Punkt "Wettbewerb Pin, weit".


Da bin raus, tu mich schon schwer genug, wenn ich mit der Picker per unterhandwurf rausschlenzen will. Landet oft genug da, wo es nicht hin soll  (Gebüsch, Ast, was halt grad so rumhängt)


----------



## rhinefisher

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da bin raus, tu mich schon schwer genug, wenn ich mit der Picker per unterhandwurf rausschlenzen will. Landet oft genug da, wo es nicht hin soll  (Gebüsch, Ast, was halt grad so rumhängt)



Üben - üben - üben....


----------



## Racklinger

Bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig  Erstaunlicherweise sind es die Nahbereichswürfe, die mir am meisten Probleme bereiten. zwischen 20 - 40 Meter muss ich nur noch die Streuung bissl in Griff kriegen. Wird aber auch schon besser.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hast doch die "Blinker Posenkunde" von Peter D. ?!?
> Da gibt es eine Tabelle, bis zu welcher Schnurstärke die Loafer gut ihren Job verrichten - bei 3,5gr liegt man, meine ich jetzt, bei 0,12er.
> So dünne Hauptschnur verwende ich garnicht.. .
> Bei ruhig strömenden Fließen klappt für mich 5gr recht gut - bei etwas mehr Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche nutze ich die 7gr und nur wenn es wirklich strudelig wird, die 9gr. Immer mit 0,18er Hauptschnur.
> 
> PS: Bei 5gr und 0,18er finde ich die Schnur schon ein wenig zu dick für ein wirklich gutes Driftbild.. .


Ja sich, allerdings gebe ich da drauf nur begrenzt was, weil ich eher nicht beim posenwechsel auch die Pin wechsel. Wenn ich sage 'läuft 1a' heisst es, dass ich keine Notwendigkeit sehe was am Setup zu ändern, allerdings trotte ich auch und vor allem bei Hochwasser direkt vor den Füßen, da macht eine dickere hauptschnur schonmal Sinn wegen Barbenalarm (leider ist der Kelch dabei bisher an mir vorbeigegangen) und bei der trüben Brühe scheucht es eh nicht


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei der Schnurstärke geht es mir nicht ums scheuchen - das erledigt mein Vorfach....
Das A und O beim Driften ist für mich die völlig natürliche Präsentation; sobald nur die geringst Furchung eintritt, vermindere ich die Chance auf einen wirklich guten Fisch.
Die kleineren und mittleren Döbel scheint das nicht großartig zu stören - die Großen schon.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hat schonmal einer die Okuma Sheffield gefischt?


----------



## phirania




----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei der Schnurstärke geht es mir nicht ums scheuchen - das erledigt mein Vorfach....
> Das A und O beim Driften ist für mich die völlig natürliche Präsentation; sobald nur die geringst Furchung eintritt, vermindere ich die Chance auf einen wirklich guten Fisch.
> Die kleineren und mittleren Döbel scheint das nicht großartig zu stören - die Großen schon.


Meinen größten Döbel (57cm) habe ich mit o.g. Setup gefangen, aber ich werde deine Ausführungen mal beizeiten (neue Schnur auf Pin  ) berücksichtigen


----------



## Minimax

Wow,
toll, hier kommen ja wirklich sehr interessante Hinweise zum Angeln mit der Pin, danke an alle Diskutanden!
Beim Trotting geh ichs pragmatisch an, ich angle mit Posen so zwischen ca. 3 und 6 g, und habe fast ausnahmslos 14er drauf: 12er habe ich etwas Tragkraftsorgen, ab 16er finde ich, ist der Lauf der Pose bereits merklich beeinträchtigt. In letzter Zeit gehe ich mehr und mehr n Richtung 4-5g Posen, die sind wie oben schon geschrieben merklich robuster in ihrem Laufverhalten.
Ich glaube auch bemerkt zu haben, dass ein schön langer Kiel und breite Schultern den Lauf der Pose verbessern und die Führung erleichtern- Also in Richtung Avon und leichter Bolopose.
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania




----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meiner Meinung nach hängt das Setup vom jeweiligen Gewässerabschnitt ab. Meine Pin ist mit einer 6lb Maxima gespult, das im Vergleich zu Euren Schnüren fast schon ein Tau. Aber bei mir gibt es jede Menge überhängende Büsche, unter die sich gehakte Alande gerne flüchten. Außerdem liegt einiges an Totholz im Wasser. Meine am häufigsten in stark strömenden Wümmeabschnitten verwendete Pose ist eine 5,6 Gr tragende Avon. Der Haken wird bei mir direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet. Driften lasse ich maximal 20 Meter. Wichtigstes Element für eine natürliche Köderpräsentation ist für mich die Anordnung der Bleie! Die Pose trägt 7AA, da hat man also allerhand Variationsmöglichkeiten. Der von mir befischte Wümmeabschnitt ist durchschnittlich 1 bis 1,2 m tief. So zehn cm vor dem Haken kommt max 1 BB-Schrot, in Richtung Pose wird es zunehmend mehr. Konnte mal bei halbwegs klarem Wasser beobachten, dass der knapp über Grund eingestellte Köder der Montage etwas vorantreibt. 
Am liebsten fische ich im Bereich von Kurven, da muss man ohnehin immer wieder mal korrigierend eingreifen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Wuemmehunter ich fische mit ca. 8lbs Schnur  ich bin hier der grobstangler  aber je länger ich rumenglische beim fischen desto größer wird der Wunsch nach feinere Ausrüstung (jetzt nicht spinnweben aber so 14er dürfte es sein) - btw habe ich bei Stroft (sorry Andal) Geflecht (zweimal sorry Andal) mit 4-5 lbs Tragkraft gefunden, nach dem Video von Sportsfreund geomas gestern find ich Geflecht auf der Pin äußerst interessant, wenn 100m nicht über 30 € kosten würden würde ich ja zuschlagen, so muss die Entscheidung reifen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also Geflecht auf der Pin habe ich noch nicht probiert. Ich glaube, ich will es auch nicht. Irgendwie passt Geflecht nicht zur Pin, finde ich. Ich fische meist im Nahbereich, da kommt mir etwas Dehnung entgegen. Außerdem stelle mir aber gerade vor, ob das Geflecht auch gerne mal in ganzen Klängen von der Pin springt? (Ja, mir passiert das immer wieder mal) Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber wenn, dann gibts mächtig Getüddel. Wenn einer Erfahrungen mit Geflecht auf der Pin hat, ist ihm die ausführliche Lektüre seiner Erfahrungen meinerseits sicher.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Warum zieht ihr eig nicht paar Schlaufen von der PIN und nehmt diese zwischen die Finger?
Im Grunde ist des selbe wie mit den Ringen nur die weite wird mehr. 
Beim stationären Fischen hab ich nicht mehr wie 1,6g, mit etwas Übung schafft man da auch seine 10–12m


----------



## rhinefisher

0,14er traue ich mich nicht so wirklich, 0,16er mache ich schonmal, aber eigentlich geht ne weiche 0,18er für fast alles.
Geflochtene auf der Pin kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen - die ist mir in dünnen Durchmessern schon auf der Statio oft zu fludderig.
Was für ein Geflecht brauchste denn? Wenn so 30-40m genügen, hätte ich vielleicht noch Reste.. .


----------



## Andal

Wieso sucht ihr denn verbissen nach einer "allgemeinen Lösung" und angelt nicht einfach nach eurem Gusto und euren Erfahrungen folgend?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn Erfahrungen anderer keine Rolle spielen und kein Interesse hervorrufen kann man den Laden hier dicht machen


----------



## Andal

Hast mich falsch verstanden, oder ich eure Beiträge. Es klingt alles so entschuldigend. Wenn es funzt... Vollgas.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Erfahrungen anderer keine Rolle spielen und kein Interesse hervorrufen kann man den Laden hier dicht machen



Ich freue mich, das in dir die Feinheit brodelt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wieso sucht ihr denn verbissen nach einer "allgemeinen Lösung" und angelt nicht einfach nach eurem Gusto und euren Erfahrungen folgend?



Ach, man tauscht sich ja nun Doch gerne aus, und ist ja interessant wie die anderen Leute so angeln. Verbissenheit sehe ich aber nicht, es ist eigentlich doch unser entspannt dahinplätscherndes Fachsimpeln. Ich glaub, jeder von uns hier läßt den anderen gerne so angeln wie er mag, und gönnt . Ich beispielsweise merke, das ich mit meiner Erhöhung der Posentragkraft garnicht so falsch lag.

Edit, oh sehe Du hast es schon genauer eingordnet, hg Dein Minimax


----------



## Andal

Beim Trotting zerrt ja nicht die Pose alleine an der Rolle, sondern auch die Schnur, die hinten nach schwimmt. Von daher sind die stärkeren Durchmesser sogar produktiver, als die ganz feinen.

Was auch nicht übersehen werden sollte, diese Bücher und Texte sind alle hübsch alt. Früher trugen die Leinen 5lbs., aber sie waren dabei viel dicker!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, man tauscht sich ja nun Doch gerne aus, und ist ja interessant wie die anderen Leute so angeln. Verbissenheit sehe ich aber nicht, es ist eigentlich doch unser entspannt dahinplätscherndes Fachsimpeln. Ich glaub, jeder von uns hier läßt den anderen gerne so angeln wie er mag, und gönnt . Ich beispielsweise merke, das ich mit meiner Erhöhung der Posentragkraft garnicht so falsch lag.
> 
> Edit, oh sehe Du hast es schon genauer eingordnet, hg Dein Minimax



Dat is doch eh Hanebüchen, weil es auch auf den Fluss, seine Strömung, den Wind und vieler anderer Faktoren ankommt. Pfeift ne ordentliche Brise, schiebt der Schnurbogen ohnehin die ganze Montage noch schneller den Bach hinunter, gerade wenn wir Quer zum Gewässer fischen müssen. "Downstream" ist das alles kein Problem, aber mal ernsthaft:

Gerade diese kleinen, fließenden Nuttengewässer mit Wehren und Staustufen, Hochwasser und Einläufen, erfordern doch viel Anpassung an jedem Angeltag. Ich habe mich bspw. durch 5 Sticks wuseln müssen, bis die Fische richtig ansprachen. Da ist nichts mit "Proforma" lösen. Schnurdicke ist bei mir immer die Selbe leier. So schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich. Hauptsache sie Schwimmt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fein fischen ist kein Wert an sich! Natürlich gibt es die schwierigen Tage, an denen die Fische an allem rummäkeln. Aber es gibt auch die Hammertage und da spielt es keine Rolle, ob eine 0,14er auf selbiger ist oder eine 0,22er. Ich bevorzuge übrigens die Hammertage!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fein fischen ist kein Wert an sich! Natürlich gibt es die schwierigen Tage, an denen die Fische an allem rummäkeln. Aber es gibt auch die Hammertage und da spielt es keine Rolle, ob eine 0,14er auf selbiger ist oder eine 0,22er. Ich bevorzuge übrigens die Hammertage!



Hammertage sind der Wunsch der Gedanken und eher die Ausnahme. Wann drehen die Fische dermaßen am Sender, das jeder Köder verschlungen wird, bis die Sonne untergeht? Das Erlebe ich bei 150 Angeltagen genau 2x im Jahr. Ich brauche nicht zu hoffen, das der König des Grabens kommt. Der Erscheint immer dann, wenn es mir nicht passt.


----------



## Andal

Und ich habs ja auch schon mal geschrieben. Mit den ganz dünnen Zeug bin ich durch. Wenn ein Fisch bei einer 22er, oder 25er Hauptschnur und einem 18er, oder 20er Vorfach keinen Knast schiebt beisst er nicht. Das tut er dann aber auch  nicht bei einer 16er Hauptschnur und einem 14er Vorfach. Dann geht eben nix. Es sei denn, man ist dann mit einem fingerlangen "Küttfisch" als Entfranzösisierung zufrieden. Aber das ist eben Ansichtssache.

Ich ziehe lieber den zufälligen Ast aus dem Bach, als mir das dünne Zeug abzureissen. Aber ich weiss auch, dass mir die gute Barbe, der Ausnahmskarpfen keinen unnötigen Angstschweiss auf die Stirne bringt. Die reissen mir quasi gar nicht mehr ab, werden sauber gelandet und schadlos zurück verfrachtet. Mit dem gröberen Zeug fange ICH  nicht weniger, nur fange ich sicherer!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ich ziehe lieber den zufälligen Ast aus dem Bach, als mir das dünne Zeug abzureissen.



So unterschiedlich kann das eben sein. Ich lote lieber vorher.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich kann das eben sein. Ich lote lieber vorher.




Das is jetzt aber nicht so pfiffig.

Wenn man mit voraustreibender Pose angelt und sich dabei möglichst unauffällig verhält, ist es kontraprodutiv da vorher langzulatschen und zu loten.
Und jeden Ast findest du dabei eh nicht.
Höchstens noch wenn du auf einem sehr begrenztem Raum angelst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das is jetzt aber nicht so pfiffig.
> 
> Wenn man mit voraustreibender Pose angelt und sich dabei möglichst unauffällig verhält, ist es kontraprodutiv da vorher langzulatschen und zu loten.



Du Beppo. Ich lote ja auch, wenn ich mit dem Hund an den Gewässern spazieren gehe. Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, das ich die Peitsche mit Pfiffi dabei habe, um die Baumkronen zu Kitzeln. Ich suche da jederzeit gerne Spots. 

Aber als Anmerkung:

Tatsächlich ist es auch so, das ich beim Pickern mit Tellerbleien und statischem Köder immer weniger Fange, als mit der Pose. Da spielt für mich bei flachen Gewässerkörpern möglicherweise auch die Lautstärke rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja aber beim nächsten Mal kann dann ja schon ein neuer Ast drin liegen(oder ne Waschmaschine oderwasweißichnochalles.).


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hammertage sind der Wunsch der Gedanken und eher die Ausnahme.



Stimmt jetzt so aber auch nicht.
Gerade beim Spinnfischen merkt man das sehr schnell. Wenn man sie gefunden hat, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten - entweder wollen und beissen sie, oder eben nicht. Den Köder kann man noch anpassen, wechseln, ok. Kenne aber keinen, auch mich nicht, welcher Schnur oder Vorfach beim Spinnen ändert.
Und jetzt bitte nicht mit Friedfische kommen. Gibt auch einige welche mit Nymphen auf Brassen, Rotaugen und Co gehen, ob an der Fliegenrute oder UL-Spinne. Döbel laße ich jetzt mal komplett außen vor.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja aber beim nächsten Mal kann dann ja schon ein neuer Ast drin liegen(oder ne Waschmaschine oderwasweißichnochalles.).



Ja, oder Ufos seilen sich an 0,45 Mono vom Himmel ab. Oder Barben roven neben mir am Flüsschen mit Kappe und Frühstücksfleisch auf Döbel. Vielleicht bricht auch die Rute beim Wurf?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ja, oder Ufos seilen sich an 0,45 Mono vom Himmel ab. Oder Barben roven neben mir am Flüsschen mit Kappe und Frühstücksfleisch auf Döbel. Vielleicht bricht auch die Rute beim Wurf?




Also das die Rute bricht, halte ich für Mumpitz.


----------



## Kochtopf

Am Fluss ist der Untergrund an keinen zwei Tagen identisch. Das nennt sich strömung


----------



## Andal

Da fühlt sich aber einer sehr unentspannt angemacht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Stimmt jetzt so aber auch nicht.
> Gerade beim Spinnfischen merkt man das sehr schnell. Wenn man sie gefunden hat, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten - entweder wollen und beissen sie, oder eben nicht. Den Köder kann man noch anpassen, wechseln, ok. Kenne aber keinen, auch mich nicht, welcher Schnur oder Vorfach beim Spinnen ändert.
> Und jetzt bitte nicht mit Friedfische kommen. Gibt auch einige welche mit Nymphen auf Brassen, Rotaugen und Co gehen, ob an der Fliegenrute oder UL-Spinne. Döbel laße ich jetzt mal komplett außen vor.



So schwer wie Nötig, so leicht wie Möglich bedeutet ja auch nicht, die Schnur immer wieder zu ändern. Die Präsentation einer Vorfachstärke kann aber durchaus entscheidend sein. Im Bereich des Matchangels merkst du das immer wieder. Es ist eben so, das ab einem bestimmten Moment du im Match in der Stärke massiv runtergehst, wenn die Brassen nicht wollen. Oft ist es so, das du danach zumindest die einzigen Fische an einem Tag gegenüber der Konkurrenz fangen kannst. Das Spinnangeln mit einem bewegten Köder ist für mich dahingehend auch eine andere Geschichte. Wer deinen Köder will, muss Kraft aufwenden. Wenn sie sich wenig oder kaum bewegen wollen, ist ein statisches Häppchen dahingehend von Vorteil.

Siehste im Winter beim Hechtangeln doch. Köfi fängt oft größere und mehr Fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also das die Rute bricht, halte ich für Mumpitz.



Mir ist die Spitze der Feederrute erst letzte Woche abgebrochen. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Am Fluss ist der Untergrund an keinen zwei Tagen identisch. Das nennt sich strömung



An der Elbe vielleicht, aber an kleinen Flüssen? Sehe ich dort nicht so. Große Dinge verschieben sich dort nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir ist die Spitze der Feederrute erst letzte Woche abgebrochen.



Beim trotten(darum gings doch gerade)?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Am Fluss ist der Untergrund an keinen zwei Tagen identisch. Das nennt sich strömung


Die grundsätzlichen Strukturen hab ich auswendig im Kopf, oder sehe sie an der Wasseroberfläche, wo sie verräterische Spuren hinterlassen. Ich weiß aber auch, dass sich im Fluss über Nacht ein "halber Wald" absetzen kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim trotten(darum gings doch gerade)?



Beim Loten, darum ging es mir.


----------



## rustaweli

@Fantastic Fishing
Weiß langsam nicht was Ihr so für Vorstellungen vom Spinnen habt. Das ist nicht nur Blinker voll durchleiern. Das geht meistens auch sehr langsam, Boden, Schichten usw. absuchen und erfühlen. Das läuft manchmal richtig, richtig langsam und ist ne Kunst für sich.
Zum Matchangeln kann ich jetzt nichts sagen, könntest Recht haben. War aber glaube nicht das Thema, ist ja schon sehr speziell.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Loten, darum ging es mir.



Du lotest mit der Feederrute?
Machst du dazu ne Pose ran oder wie? 

Ich lote immer mit der Posenrute(mit der ich auch angel danach).


----------



## Tricast

Professor, nun mach ihn nicht ganz verrückt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du lotest mit der Feederrute?
> Machst du dazu ne Pose ran oder wie?
> 
> Ich lote immer mit der Posenrute(mit der ich auch angel danach).



Natürlich Lote ich mit meiner Feederrute. Ich ziehe den Boden nach Hindernissen ab, die Tiefe kann ich über das Auszählen von Sekunden ermitteln. Ich habe auch Auftriebskörper dabei (Pilotkugeln), die ich einfach auf der Schnur fixiere. Dafür brauche ich keine Pose.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Professor, nun mach ihn nicht ganz verrückt.




Huch.
Heinz wie siehst du denn  heute aus?

Knuffig!


----------



## Minimax

@Tricast : Da brat mir doch einer nen Storch, unser Tricast ist ein Hund? und so ein süßer dazu? Also, das Geomas eine Möwe ist, hab ich schon immer geahnt,
aber auf Tricast Hundenatur wär ich nie gekommen, am Telefon klang er auch immer ganz normal!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Natürlich Lote ich mit meiner Feederrute. Ich ziehe den Boden nach Hindernissen ab, die Tiefe kann ich über das Auszählen von Sekunden ermitteln. Ich habe auch Auftriebskörper dabei (Pilotkugeln), die ich einfach auf der Schnur fixiere. Dafür brauche ich keine Pose.





Beim Auszählen kannst du nur nicht auf 5 oder 10cm genau sein.
Ansonsten sind das alles probate Mittel um etwas über das Gewässer und die Untergrundbeschaffenheit herauszufinden aber zum Posenanglen ist es immer noch am besten auch damit zu loten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim Auszählen kannst du nur nicht auf 5 oder 10cm genau sein.
> Ansonsten sind das alles probate Mittel um etwas über das Gewässer und die Untergrundbeschaffenheit herauszufinden aber zum Posenanglen ist es immer noch am besten auch damit zu loten.



Du hast mich entweder nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht. Wenn ich mit dem HUND spazieren gehe und Lote. Ich kenne die Tiefe des Gewässers und seine Strukturen, ich schaue aber vor Hindernissen nach etwaigen Problemzonen. Natürlich kann ich nicht auf 10 Zentimeter genau arbeiten, diese Feinstellungen nehme ich dann auch vor, wenn ich den Köder auftreibend oder schleifend am jeweiligen ANGELTAG präsentieren will. Loten und Angeln können auch an verschiedenen Tagen stattfinden. Ich wandere manchmal nur für die Beobachtung am Gewässer umher.


----------



## Andal

Und wir waren alle mitten in einer Trotting Debatte. Da ist es absolut kontraproduktiv, wie bei jedem anderen Wanderangleverfahren auch, unmittelbar vorher zu loten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem HUND spazieren gehe und Lote.




Kann man eigentlich nicht so nen "Deeper" am Hund befestigen?

Das könnte dir viel Arbeit sparen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich nicht son Deeper am Hund befestigen?
> 
> Das könnte viel Arbeit sparen.



Der Hund ist der Deeper. Wenn er schwimmt, ist es tief genug zum Angeln. Das steht sogar in einem meiner Berichte . Das habe ich letztes Jahr im Graben so gemacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die grundsätzlichen Strukturen hab ich auswendig im Kopf, oder sehe sie an der Wasseroberfläche, wo sie verräterische Spuren hinterlassen. Ich weiß aber auch, dass sich im Fluss über Nacht ein "halber Wald" absetzen kann.


Hier an meiner Fuldastrecke ist kürzlich ein Mädchen mutmaßlich ertrunken, die Strömung reicht, dass Polizei mit Tauchern und allem Pi-pa-po bis heute nicht den Leichnam gefunden haben.

https://www.infranken.de/ueberregio...misst-suche-bisher-erfolglos;art55462,4061827

Und das bei einem Fluss den ich durchwaten kann. Einkaufswagen, Weltkriegsbomben und Ambosse sind sicherlich relativ Immobil aber unterschätze die Macht kleinerer Gewässer nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Hund ist der Deeper.



Ja so meine ich das.
Und an seinen Sattel noch einen Deeper ran und schon kannst du auch tieferes Wasser erkunden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Trotting zerrt ja nicht die Pose alleine an der Rolle, sondern auch die Schnur, die hinten nach schwimmt. Von daher sind die stärkeren Durchmesser sogar produktiver, als die ganz feinen.
> 
> Was auch nicht übersehen werden sollte, diese Bücher und Texte sind alle hübsch alt. Früher trugen die Leinen 5lbs., aber sie waren dabei viel dicker!



Sobald die Leine die Drift beeinflusst, hat man sowieso ver


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sobald die Leine die Drift beeinflusst, hat man sowieso ver


Das ist ja die "Kunst", dass man per Menden und Verzögern den Köder so laufen lässt, wie man es will. Einfach abtreiben lassen ist nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Und wir waren alle mitten in einer Trotting Debatte. Da ist es absolut kontraproduktiv, wie bei jedem anderen Wanderangleverfahren auch, unmittelbar vorher zu loten.



Von mir aus Alle, ich aber nicht. Ich füttere meine Spots auch gerne an, laufe dann erstmal weiter und kehre in 30 Minuten wieder. Ob ich währenddessen Lote oder nicht, ist unerheblich, sofern ich danach etwas Fange. Der Unterschied zwischen Lose-Feed, meiner eingesetzten Pose und einer Kette aus leichten Bleien, um den Boden abzustasten, ist auch Marginal. Ich halte mich da lieber an die Praxis, als an Bücher.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Und ich habs ja auch schon mal geschrieben. Mit den ganz dünnen Zeug bin ich durch. Wenn ein Fisch bei einer 22er, oder 25er Hauptschnur und einem 18er, oder 20er Vorfach keinen Knast schiebt beisst er nicht. Das tut er dann aber auch  nicht bei einer 16er Hauptschnur und einem 14er Vorfach. Dann geht eben nix. Es sei denn, man ist dann mit einem fingerlangen "Küttfisch" als Entfranzösisierung zufrieden. Aber das ist eben Ansichtssache.
> 
> Ich ziehe lieber den zufälligen Ast aus dem Bach, als mir das dünne Zeug abzureissen. Aber ich weiss auch, dass mir die gute Barbe, der Ausnahmskarpfen keinen unnötigen Angstschweiss auf die Stirne bringt. Die reissen mir quasi gar nicht mehr ab, werden sauber gelandet und schadlos zurück verfrachtet. Mit dem gröberen Zeug fange ICH  nicht weniger, nur fange ich sicherer!



Das mit dem "wenn der Fisch bei 0,18er Vorfach nicht beißt, dann hilft ein 0,14er auch nicht.." glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich... Du willst nur alle Döbel für dich allein haben..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das mit dem "wenn der Fisch bei 0,18er Vorfach nicht beißt, dann hilft ein 0,14er auch nicht.." glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich... Du willst nur alle Döbel für dich allein haben..



Ich angel Döbel immer mit 0,20er Vorfach.


----------



## Andal

Im Rhein habe ich eh keine zur Auswahl. 

Aber ich will Fische fangen und keine Fischchen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja die "Kunst", dass man per Menden und Verzögern den Köder so laufen lässt, wie man es will. Einfach abtreiben lassen ist nicht.



Dann brauche ich aber eigentlich auch keine Pin - wenn beim menden die Pose auch nur 5cm verzogen wird. steigt der Köder mächtig nach oben und vergrault mir die Fische. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht der Meister im menden bin - an der Fliegenrute tue ich mich da noch schwerer..


----------



## Kochtopf

Das mag wer keine Bücher


----------



## rhinefisher

Ok - im Rhein geht das schon... da sind die Tiere ja recht schmerzfrei - an klaren und ruhigen Fließen verkackt man so ganz leicht.. .


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das mag wer keine Bücher


Die entziehen sich ja auch weitestgehend den Google Bewertungen für Suchbegriffe!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das mag wer keine Bücher



Zumindest keine Theoretiker. 



Andal schrieb:


> Die entziehen sich ja auch weitestgehend den Google Bewertungen für Suchbegriffe!



Albern. Ich würde aber nichts schreiben wollen, wenn es nicht gefunden wird. Wenn die Fibel niemand liest, war der Aufwand umsonst. So ist das Halt, wenn der Stift glüht, die Lampe aber nicht leuchtet.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das mag wer keine Bücher



Holt Teer und Federn..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> wenn beim menden die Pose auch nur 5cm verzogen wird. steigt der Köder mächtig nach oben und vergrault mir die Fische.




Das geht mit einer längeren Rute echt gut. Meine Standard 6m Bolo sit dafür super.
Und beim Treibenlassen verzögere ich gern mal damit der Köder aufsteigt. Genau so angel ich immer auf Döbel und die stört das gar nicht.
Manchmal beißen se gerade dann wenn der Köder aufsteigt und nicht mehr treibt.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ok - im Rhein geht das schon... da sind die Tiere ja recht schmerzfrei - an klaren und ruhigen Fließen verkackt man so ganz leicht.. .


Da wird dieses Jahr relativ statisch gefischt werden. Ganz so, wie ich es für die Barben auserkoren habe. Ob das Sinn hatte, werde ich dann gegen Ende des Jahres wissen.


----------



## rhinefisher

@Prof: Nur Kleine und Mittlere - die Alten verduften. Jedenfalls nach allem was ich so beobachten konnte


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> @Prof: Nur Kleine und Mittlere - die Alten verduften. Jedenfalls nach allem was ich so beobachten konnte



Der größte letztes Jahr ca. 65cm und über die Jahre viele Ü40er und so einige Ü50er.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Da wird dieses Jahr relativ statisch gefischt werden. Ganz so, wie ich es für die Barben auserkoren habe. Ob das Sinn hatte, werde ich dann gegen Ende des Jahres wissen.


Es ist ja mein feuchter Traum eine 60+ Barbe (oder ein 60+ Döbel, oder beide zugleich) beim trotten mit der Pin ans Band zu kriegen. Also werde ich den verfluchten Walliscast üben (als besonderer Bonus kann ich mich dann hier högscht elitär fühlen) und mir den k.y. Wurfhaken basteln um irgendwie in die heißen Bereiche zu kommen. Wenn ich dann dereinst mit vielen "!!!" Und krummen Sätzen einen euphorisierten Bericht mit verwackelten Bildern hinlege seht es mir bitte nach


----------



## rhinefisher

Zufall.., aber 65er ist schon ne echte Nummer.. dickes Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher

Das war bis vor kurzer Zeit DER Döbelspot:


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zufall.., aber 65er ist schon ne echte Nummer.. dickes Petri!


Kenne ich zur Genüge als "Seh-Fische" man kann sie von der Brücke aus sehen, aber sie wissen genau, dass man sie an der Stelle nicht befischen darf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zufall.., aber 65er ist schon ne echte Nummer.. dickes Petri!



Ich zeig ihn dir nochmal. Dann brauchst du nicht suchen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-335#post-4822319


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh ja - und sie lachen einen aus, bis man vor Wut heult..


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich zeig ihn dir nochmal. Dann brauchst du nicht suchen:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-335#post-4822319


Wirklich schöner Fisch!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich angel Döbel immer mit 0,20er Vorfach.



Ich hatte letztens ein 28er FC dran, extrem langsam sinkender Jig, fast schwebend. 
Und es lief.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens ein 28er FC dran, extrem langsam sinkender Jig, fast schwebend.



Beim Spinnen haben se weniger Zeit alles genau zu beäugen.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim Spinnen haben se weniger Zeit alles genau zu beäugen.




Ist beim Trotten natürlich anders.


----------



## rhinefisher

DER Döbelsot war im Übrigen dermaßen gut, dass ich grundsätzlich bei Hin- und Rückfahrt in den Süden, jeweils eine Tag "Döbelpause" einlegen musste....
Leider haben der Kormoran und einige völlig verblödete Biologen, die um zu untersuchen wie hoch die Fische belastet sind, den ganzen(!) Bestand mit Netzen abgefischt haben, den Tümpel zum Mittelmaß degradiert...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist beim Trotten natürlich anders.




Ja doch. Wenn man verzögert angelt und die Pose nur langsam abtreibt oder auch mal stehen bleibt haben die schon genug Zeit genauer zu gucken.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja doch. Wenn man verzögert angelt und die Pose nur langsam abtreibt oder auch mal stehen bleibt haben die schon genug Zeit genauer zu gucken.



Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zum langsamen UL Spinnen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zum langsamen UL Spinnen?



Na der Köder steht auch mal ne Weile.

Wenn ich spinnangle bewegt der Köder sich ständig.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na der Köder steht auch mal ne Weile.
> 
> Wenn ich spinnangle bewegt der Köder sich ständig.



Bei mir nicht. Der Köder steht auch oft. Gibt dafür sogar extra Suspender. Geht auch mit sehr leichtem Jig und fast schwerelosem GuFi in der Strömung.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zum langsamen UL Spinnen?



Man hat* richtiges* Tackle. (Tschuldigung, ging nicht anders. Eine kleine Grobheit am Tag sei auch mir erlaubt)


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zum langsamen UL Spinnen?


Das wir hier im Ükel sind und nicht im Barschdarmalarm


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht. Der Köder steht auch oft. Gibt dafür sogar extra Suspender. Geht auch mit sehr leichtem Jig und fast schwerelosem GuFi in der Strömung.



Ok. Ja Suspender Wobbler kenne ich.
Beim leichten Jig fällt er aber nach wenn du nichts machst.


Aber bei sehr leicht - UL - bewegt sich das auch schon recht langsam. Da haste recht.

Jetzt wieder zurück zum richtigen Angeln!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wir hier im Ükel sind und nicht im Barschdarmalarm



Ging ja um Vorfachstärke


----------



## Tricast




----------



## Professor Tinca

Dein Messeeinkauf, Heinz?


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321046


Sehr schone Tulpen hast dir gegönnt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321046


Nubbsies


----------



## Minimax

Wo wir grade bei Flüßchen, Döbel und plötzlich auch Spinnangeln sind:
Hier ist ein Video von Viktor Eras, dem Weltalleroberbestensuperanglernummereinsbro (ichweiss, ichweiss, nicht jeder schätzt seine freundliche, bescheidene und höfliche Art-man kann aber den Ton abdrehen oder die ärgerlichen Stellen wegspulen).
Er ist zu besuch bei zwei sehr guten Jungen Angler in England, und sie angeln auf Döbel und Barben in einem wunderbaren kleinen Fluss. Und zwar mit Tulip an Freier Leine oder linkledger und Spinnruten: Abgesehen vom lärmigen Drumherum ist das ein schönes Video mit einer Spannenden Methode und tollen Fischen. Schaut bei Gelegenheit mal rein, sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nubbsies


Und gleich so viele


----------



## Tricast

Im Vordergrund Bait Bands vom Pole Doc aus Silikon mit einer enormen Dehnung. Und dann hat mir einer aus dem Wallfahrtsort solche Mörderhaken in den Größen 4 und 6 angedreht. Gegen Größe 2 konnte ich mich gerade noch wehren. Und die Nubsies will ich auch mal probieren. Der große Einkauf fürs Jahr ist bestellt und wird geliefert, z.B. Futter.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Einkauf und zum neuen „Avatar”, Heinz.
Von der Orange-schwarzen Firma hab ich auch was eingesackt. Auf FFs Rat hin teste ich mal die MWG-Haken an, gespannt bin ich auch, wie sich die „Speed Beads” machen und demnächst ruht die wunderbare Balzer-Picker von Dir auf einem Reaper-Rest.


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und gleich so viele



Ich muß ja auch immer für zwei kaufen!!!


----------



## Tricast

@ geomas: Ja, das ist die Thöle mit Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @ geomas: Ja, das ist die Thöle mit Migrationshintergrund.


Dann bringe ich meine nicht zum Ükeltreffen mit, ich habe das Gefühl sie sieht Hunde in der Größe als Quietschspielzeug bzw hat viel Freude daran wenn andere Hunde Angst haben. Öfföffs Kamel wäre ein adäquater spielgefährte


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tricast : Da brat mir doch einer nen Storch, unser Tricast ist ein Hund? und so ein süßer dazu? Also, das Geomas eine Möwe ist, hab ich schon immer geahnt,
> aber auf Tricast Hundenatur wär ich nie gekommen, am Telefon klang er auch immer ganz normal!
> hg
> Minimax



Mein lieber Minimax, das Du ein alter Fuchs bist wußte ich schon länger.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Mein lieber Minimax, das Du ein alter Fuchs bist wußte ich schon länger.



Das ist ja kein Photo, sondern nur ein Linolschnitt. In Wahrheit bin ich eine stolze schwarze Frau.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Im Vordergrund Bait Bands vom Pole Doc aus Silikon mit einer enormen Dehnung.


Von Guru gibt's ne klasse,, Zange "
um die Bändchen zu weiten. 
Finde ich einfacher und geht schneller als die sonst üblichen Teile mit den vier Klauen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vor allem hält die länger weil kein Gummi durchfault


----------



## Kauli11

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Von Guru gibt's ne klasse,, Zange "
> um die Bändchen zu weiten.
> Finde ich einfacher und geht schne



Eine stinknormale Seegerringzange funktioniert auch bestens.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vor allem hält die länger weil kein Gummi durchfault


Auch wenn sie ins Gras fällt findet man sie Dank der grellen Farbe direkt wieder. 
Muss mal testen ob sie schwimmt oder abläuft. 
Man weiß ja nie .


----------



## feederbrassen

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Eine stinknormale Seegerringzange funktioniert auch bestens.


Hatte ich vorher


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Von der Orange-schwarzen Firma hab ich auch was eingesackt.



Die Orange schwarze Firma fällt auch mir immer wieder durch nette Gimmicks und clevere Produkte auf- leider ist auch ihre Preisgestaltung ziemlich auffällig..


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Orange schwarze Firma fällt auch mir immer wieder durch nette Gimmicks und clevere Produkte auf- leider ist auch ihre Preisgestaltung ziemlich auffällig..


Wenn es durchdacht und Praxisgerecht ist ........
Überteuert finde ich die Produkte jetzt zur Konkurrenz nicht.


----------



## geomas

^ und ^^ einen Teil der innovativen Produkte findet man dann wenig später (teilweise auch schön orange) bei einer anderen Firma für nen Taler weniger wieder.
War recht auffällig auf der Messe.


----------



## Tricast

Noch einmal zurück im Thema - Wieviel Meter Schnur habt Ihr auf der Pin?


----------



## Kochtopf

Es waren mal 100, nun dürften durch Fizz und Schere noch 50 drauf sein


----------



## rhinefisher

50


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> ^ und ^^ einen Teil der innovativen Produkte findet man dann wenig später (teilweise auch schön orange) bei einer anderen Firma für nen Taler weniger wieder.
> War recht auffällig auf der Messe.


Hau mal raus. 
Wenn ich dabei sparen kann warte ich auch


----------



## Minimax

100. lass ich mir beim Händler aus den 200m Spulen konfektionieren. Zieh aber auch gerne mal 10,15, 20m benutzte ab.


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hau mal raus.
> Wenn ich dabei sparen kann warte ich auch



Die kupfern ja fast alle voneinander ab. Großzügigen Einsatz von ORANGE fand ich in bei den „Rangern” von MS (ich will die Firma *ausdrücklich nicht* als Plagiator bezichtigen, aber einige Ähnlichkeiten fand ich auffällig - die Ködernadeln sind nur 1 Beispiel). Vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Kooperation zwischen den genanten Firmen - ich weiß es nicht. Wundere mich nur hier und da.


----------



## Minimax

Naja, wenn sie gut voneinander abkupfern, Freunde, dann solls unser Schaden ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Die kupfern ja fast alle voneinander ab. Großzügigen Einsatz von ORANGE fand ich in der MS-Range (will die Firma *nicht* als Plagiator bezichtigen, aber einige Ähnlichkeiten fand ich auffällig). Vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Kooperation zwischen den genanten Firmen - ich weiß es nicht. Wundere mich nur hier und da.


Jetzt wo du es sagst. 
Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 
Aber ich gebe dir da vollkommen recht. 
Wenn man mal so rumstöbert kommt einem das ein oder andere irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich kaufe mittlerweile viel Zeugs in NL 

Hier in DE muss ich mittlerweile min 40km fahren,eine Strecke, da bin ich schneller in NL und die Läden da sind sehr gut sortiert .
Da fristeten die MS Produkte eher ein Schatten dasein. 
In DE ist es genau anders herum..


----------



## geomas

Wobei eben auch Firmen wie Drennan sich anderswo Ideen holen, um es mal so zu formulieren. Und auch die Gurus registrieren, was von anderen Firmen kommt und auf dem Markt gut läuft.


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mittlerweile viel Zeugs in NL
> 
> Hier in DE muss ich mittlerweile min 40km fahren,eine Strecke, da bin ich schneller in NL und die Läden da sind sehr gut sortiert .
> Da fristeten die MS Produkte eher ein Schatten dasein.
> In DE ist es genau anders herum..



Beim nächsten Trip nach NL (zeitlich komplett ungewiß) werd ich sicher mal in nen dortigen Angelladen schauen. 
Speziell an Kleinkram find ich das Angebot sehr interessant ( #pennetjes ).


----------



## TobBok

Hi Leute

Jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit EFT Gengrou Schnur?
Habe heute testweise eine Rolle mit der 0,13er Mono-Schnur bespult und sie scheint mir von sehr akzeptabler Qualität zu sein.
Ein 10 Gramm Birnenblei lies sich damit sehr angenehm werfen bei einigen Testwürfen.
Wollte mal hören ob ihr das Zeug schon mal in den Griffeln hattet.


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mittlerweile viel Zeugs in NL



Einer der besten Läden hat ja leider geschlossen. Wenn wir was brauchten sind wir auch rüber nach Holland.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Wobei eben auch Firmen wie Drennan sich anderswo Ideen holen..............


Verständlich und es machen alle.
Gerade was die Nubsies angeht ist Guru und Preston sehr gut mit innovativen Produkten. 
Drennan hinkt etwas hinterher wobei Drennan irgendwie immer weniger zu werden scheint.


----------



## Tricast

@ geomas: Das Video ist von der Stippermesse!
Leider konnte Ronald dieses Jahr nicht kommen. Du kannst ja mal Minimax nach der Qualität der Posen fragen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Einer der besten Läden hat ja leider geschlossen. Wenn wir was brauchten sind wir auch rüber nach Holland.


Deswegen mach ich das auch, bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig. 
Nur online gucken bringt mir nicht viel und im Laden kommt man immer ins Gespräch. 
Das Fachsimpeln macht einfach Laune


----------



## Tricast

@ feederbrassen: Ich meinte einen Laden in Holland, in Ittervoort, Kuijpers!


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> @ feederbrassen: Ich meinte einen Laden in Holland, in Ittervoort, Kuijpers!


Sorry, du meintest das genau anders herum.  

Leicht haben die es da auch nicht. 
Futter z.b.für die jenigen die selber mischen lässt da auch immer mehr nach.


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit EFT Gengrou Schnur?
> Habe heute testweise eine Rolle mit der 0,13er Mono-Schnur bespult und sie scheint mir von sehr akzeptabler Qualität zu sein.


Ich kenne die Schnur leider nicht und habe auch noch nichts davon gehört oder gesehen. 
Bei dünnen Leinen für als Rollenschnur habe ich mich auf Milo und Tubertini eingeschossen. 
Vor allem Milo, was Geschmeidigkeit und Knotenfestigkeit angeht. 
Bekommt man leider auch immer weniger


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Schnur leider nicht und habe auch noch nichts davon gehört oder gesehen.
> Bei dünnen Leinen für als Rollenschnur habe ich mich auf Milo und Tubertini eingeschossen.
> Vor allem Milo, was Geschmeidigkeit und Knotenfestigkeit angeht.
> Bekommt man leider auch immer weniger


Führt Behr nicht permanent immernoch die Milo-Schnur? Vermutlich kaufen es nur wenige Leute, deshalb lohnt sich der Einkauf für die Händler nicht.....


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Führt Behr nicht permanent immernoch die Milo-Schnur? Vermutlich kaufen es nur wenige Leute, deshalb lohnt sich der Einkauf für die Händler nicht.....


Das Problem in DE ist soweit ich weiß ein fehlender Importeur .
Jammerschade, weil die auch ua richtig geile Ruten bauen.


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das Problem in DE ist soweit ich weiß ein fehlender Importeur .
> Jammerschade, weil die auch ua richtig geile Ruten bauen.


Im Behr Katalog für 2019 hab ich mal nen paar Screenshots angehangen...ich stöbere gerne durch solche Kataloge und Webseiten. Insofern liegt aus meiner Sicht nen Importeur vor...würde ich sagen?


----------



## Tricast

Warum gibt es in Deutschland kein Trabucco mehr, kein Faps, kein Triana, Milo? Es gibt dafür keinen Importeur oder Vertretung. Die wenigen Milo Produkte werden direkt bei Milo gekauft. Deutschland ist kein Markt für "Wettanglerprodukte", schon garnicht seit dem DAFV.


----------



## feederbrassen

Aaaahh vielen lieben Dank


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Warum gibt es in Deutschland kein Trabucco mehr, kein Faps, kein Triana, Milo? Es gibt dafür keinen Importeur oder Vertretung. Die wenigen Milo Produkte werden direkt bei Milo gekauft. Deutschland ist kein Markt für "Wettanglerprodukte", schon garnicht seit dem DAFV.


So hatte ich das noch im Kopf, danke @Tricast


----------



## feederbrassen

Trabucco, Triana, Milo 
Da gerate ich gleich 
ins schwärmen.


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> Warum gibt es in Deutschland kein Trabucco mehr, kein Faps, kein Triana, Milo? Es gibt dafür keinen Importeur oder Vertretung. Die wenigen Milo Produkte werden direkt bei Milo gekauft. Deutschland ist kein Markt für "Wettanglerprodukte", schon garnicht seit dem DAFV.


....soll ich weiter "großkotzig" angeben?
Ein Angelwaren-Betrieb aus Sarstedt (ist ja quasi hier um die Ecke...), der zuerst nur eigene Spinnruten sowie eigene Kunstköder vertrieben hat, ist unter dem Namen "Pro Tack" seit neustem Importeur der Marke Trabucco. Aber genug rumgestrebert für heute...sonst geb ich gleich noch Preis, dass ich selbst italienische und polnische Angelkataloge aus Langerweile durchblättere....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Aber der AV Nds ist ja nicht im DAFV. vllt hats der Trabucco Kram ja deshalb bis hierher geschafft....oder so ähnlich.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Danke für das Video. Der auffälligste Posen-Stand auf der Messe war sicherlich Exner. Der Mann (Brite?) am Stand zwischen Rive und Champions-Team war ja wohl auch ein Posenbauer, hatte aber nur eine kleine Auswahl dabei. Gekauft hab ich die Pennetjes bei Timm's Dobbers.
Generell mag ich ja alte oder traditionelle Gerätschaften und erinnere mich noch dunkel an frühere Besuche in niederländischen Angelläden und deren Auswahl.
Aber sicher setzen Internethandel und kurze Produktzyklen auch vielen kleineren Läden zu - hier wie dort.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Danke fürs Teilen des Carl&Alex-Videos. Traumflüßchen, Traumfische, fantastisches Nahdistanz-Angeln! 
Die Gastgeber haben schon vor vielen Jahren mit dem Youtuben angefangen, ich erinnere noch dunkel ihre Frühwerke. Die beiden machen mittlerweile semiprofessionelle Angelvideos (im Auftrag eines britischen Angelmagazins, glaub ich).
Victor find ich als Typ absolut sympathisch, aber die permanente Unruhe in seinen Videos macht mich fertig.


----------



## geomas

Hier mal zwei Angelvideos, die mir ganz gut gefallen.





Easy Fishing - der Mann genießt einfach die Zeit am Wasser, hat viel zu erzählen.





The Sweetcorn Kid - angelt bevorzugt mit „Vintage-Tackle”.


----------



## rustaweli

Tolle Videos wurden gepostet. Danke!
@Minimax
Interessantes Video mit vielen Methoden ineinander vereint.
Werde ich mal testen, wenn auch nicht auf Sicht. Man kommt mit der Spinnrute weiter raus, zielgenauer. Legst auf Grund oder läßt leicht Ledgern. Hast an einer UL Rute direkten Kontakt und erfühlst den kompletten Grund und jeglichen leichten Fischkontakt. Zusätzlich hat es was vom Texas Rig und kannst auch an stark hängerträchtigen Stellen den Grund "abklopfen" ohne gleich festzusitzen. Eigentlich nich schlecht gedacht, ernsthaft.
Aus dem Ansatz kann man unglaublich viel machen. Von freier Leine, Ledgern, geziehlt den Grund abziehen, natürlich hüpfen lassen, bishin zum liegen lassen. Haken ohne Blei, einfach verschiedene Schrotbleie vorschalten, weiter vom Haken weg, ins Tulip rein,...


----------



## Minimax

Ja, ich finde das Video zeigt gut, wie nicht die reine Lehre verschiedener Disziplinen und Methoden und die damit verbundene Ausrüstung und Montagen das Angeln bestimmt, sondern wie die Gewässerverhältnisse, der Zielfisch, die Uferbeschaffenheit etc. letztendlich die Vorgehensweise vorgeben.


----------



## rustaweli

Habe gerade total das Karussell im Kopf. Mit einer Rute und 2 Ködern kannst alles abdecken. 
GuFis, Tulip, UL Rute, Kleinzeug, fertig. Gehst an einem Tag 2-3 Spots ab. Geht in allen Schichten mit allen Führungsarten auf GuFi nichts, auf Tulip umstellen und wieder alle Möglichkeiten durchlaufen. Läuft nix - weiter Strecke machen zum nächsten Spot. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Gefallen mir richtig gut die Filme, danke fürs posten Geomas! Da bekommt man richtig Lust, sofort ans Wasser zu fahren.


----------



## Peter_Piper

TobBok schrieb:


> Hi Leute, Jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit EFT Gengrou Schnur?


 Ich selbst nicht, aber zwei Kollegen haben die Gengrou Schnur ne zeitlang gefischt und konnten nichts negatives berichten.


----------



## Peter_Piper

TobBok schrieb:


> Führt Behr nicht permanent immernoch die Milo-Schnur? Vermutlich kaufen es nur wenige Leute, deshalb lohnt sich der Einkauf für die Händler nicht.....



Milo Schnur gibt es auch noch HIER.


----------



## rustaweli

Hatte noch mal kurz Zeit (naja, eigentlich nicht ) und bin zu meinem Frühjahrsspot. Was soll ich sagen, einmal 45 und einmal 52!  Werde die Tage auf jeden Fall die Methode von dem Video testen, welches @Minimax zuletzt postete.
Um den Mahnern zuvor zu kommenen: Jaaa ich weiß! Aber leider habe ich noch keine 300-400€ für ne Pin übrig(halte es wie @Andal  (um billig zu kaufen bin ich zu arm) und die technischen Fertigkeiten fehlen auch noch. Gebt mir Zeit, bin noch am Anfang u Übergang und freut Euch bißl mit. Ist ja trotzdem ein Friedfischli. Aber der Tag kommt und es folgt die Gründung vom "Süddeutschen Döbel Club"!


----------



## Tricast

In Deutschland sind nur folgende Marken sichtbar am Markt vertreten: Browning, Colmic, Drennan, Matrix, Preston, Rive, Sensas, Spro, Tubertini.
Daneben gibt es verschiedene Marken wie Maver, MAP, Milo, Liniaeffe die rudimentär vertreten sind.
Falls in der Aufzählung welche fehlen sollten oder die Aussage nicht korrekt ist dann bitte ich um Berichtigung.
Wie hier schon gesagt wurde soll es auch eine neue Vertretung für Trabucco hier in Deutschland geben. Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Marke wieder Fuß fassen würde.


----------



## Minimax

Petri @rustaweli
zu den tollen Döbeln, schön das es geklappt hat! Langsam machen mich die wunderbaren Döbelfänge hier richtig fertig. Übrigens sind brauchbare Pins für weit weniger zu haben (da bleibt sogar noch Geld für nen Rasierapparat übrig)
herzliche Grüße, danke fürs Teilen,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : Strammes Petri zu den schönen Döbeln!


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind nur folgende Marken sichtbar am Markt vertreten: Browning, Colmic, Drennan, Matrix, Preston, Rive, Sensas, Tubertini.
> Daneben gibt es verschiedene Marken wie Maver, MAP, Milo, Liniaeffe die rudimentär vertreten sind.
> Falls in der Aufzählung welche fehlen sollten oder die Aussage nicht korrekt ist dann bitte ich um Berichtigung.
> Wie hier schon gesagt wurde soll es auch eine neue Vertretung für Trabucco hier in Deutschland geben. Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Marke wieder Fuß fassen würde.



Sollte man Cresta (im SPRO-Vertrieb?) mit einrechnen?


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri @rustaweli
> zu den tollen Döbeln, schön das es geklappt hat! Langsam machen mich die wunderbaren Döbelfänge hier richtig fertig. Übrigens sind brauchbare Pins für weit weniger zu haben (da bleibt sogar noch Geld für nen Rasierapparat übrig)
> herzliche Grüße, danke fürs Teilen,
> Minimax



Danke!
Das mit dem Rasieren war wohl die Zeit welche ich eigentlich nicht hatte 
Spaß beiseite, für zu empfehlende Pins im günstigeren Bereich wäre ich sehr dankbar. Auch um abzuschätzen sowie einzuplanen wann es bei mir endlich mit einer Pin klappt. Hatte auch schon Gebrauchte im Visier, aber irgendwo laß ich das dies eher was für Kenner wäre, nicht für Anfänger.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli : Strammes Petri zu den schönen Döbeln!



Danke Dir!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke!
> Das mit dem Rasieren war wohl die Zeit welche ich eigentlich nicht hatte
> Spaß beiseite, für zu empfehlende Pins im günstigeren Bereich wäre ich sehr dankbar. Auch um abzuschätzen sowie einzuplanen wann es bei mir endlich mit einer Pin klappt. Hatte auch schon Gebrauchte im Visier, aber irgendwo laß ich das dies eher was für Kenner wäre, nicht für Anfänger.



Bin alles andere als ein Pin-Kenner, aber in GB gibt es ne Menge Händler, die gebrauchtes Angelgerät verticken - häufig auch mit einer ernstzunehmenden Beschreibung des Zustands und des Laufs.
Vielleicht kann @Minimax was sagen zu den möglichen Suchbegriffen "Centrepin Trudex" und "Centrepin Speedia".
Vorteil beim Kauf von derartigem Gebrauchtgerät ist, daß man es häufig zum Kaufpreis weiterveräußern kann, wenn es nicht gefällt (kein großer Wertverlust).


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Sollte man Cresta (im SPRO-Vertrieb?) mit einrechnen?



Unbedingt, habe ich auch schon berichtigt.
Danke geomas.


----------



## Peter_Piper

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens sind brauchbare Pins für weit weniger zu haben


Hallo @Minimax, hast du da evtl ein paar Tipps/Kaufempfehlungen?
Ich versuche mich nämlich auch an dem angeln mit einer Pin (momentan eher noch halbherzig mit einer wirlich billigen Pin von Ron Thompson).
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @ Rustaweli! Schöne stramme Kerls hast du da!

Cyprinus legt angeblich die Emperor neu auf, die Fische ich als Dauerleihgabe Minimaxens selber, die taugt auf jeden Fall was, ansonsten bestelle ich mir in den nächsten Tagen eine über aliexpress (sieht nach nem young Nachbau bzw Zulieferer aus) und werde berichten wenn sie vorliegt. Ansonsten gab es hier gestern oder vorgestern Tuningtipps im Ükel die auch aus günstigeren Rollen (Dam Quick shadow bspw) gute Leistungen hervorrufen.

*ed*
Ab hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-738#post-4903433


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Kochtopf 
Habe vor Tagen auch jemanden aus Dtl im Netz entdeckt, welcher die Pins selber baut. Hab mich aber noch nicht gewagt ihn anzuschreiben. Erstens bin ich da nicht angemeldet, 2. aus "Angst" vor dem Preis, falls man dann doch nicht in der Lage ist zu kaufen. Wäre irgendwo peinlich. Sahen aber toll aus, auch mit Gravur.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zanderpitt? CC? Der Mann kann was, allerdings 300 €  Plus (was mir eine schöne Pin durchaus Wert wäre aber noch kacke ich kein gold)


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zanderpitt? CC? Der Mann kann was, allerdings 300 €  Plus (was mir eine schöne Pin durchaus Wert wäre aber noch kacke ich kein gold)



Ja genau, im CC.
Danke für die Preismeldung! Aber sehen wirklich schön aus, tolle Handarbeit!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @rustaweli !

Tolle Döbel!

Wieder UL-Gummi?


----------



## geomas

Ist Geschmackssache, ganz klar: ne klassische gebrauchte Rolle mit „Patina”, die gut läuft, find ich irgendwie aufregender als eine moderne Rolle ohne individuelle Geschichte.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache, ganz klar: ne klassische gebrauchte Rolle mit „Patina”, die gut läuft, find ich irgendwie aufregender als eine moderne Rolle ohne individuelle Geschichte.



Kommt wohl auf die Rolle und den "Macher" an. Ist auch manchmal schön die eigene Geschichte zu schreiben.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @rustaweli !
> 
> Tolle Döbel!
> 
> Wieder UL-Gummi?



Danke!
Gaanz kleinlaut und flüsternd: Ja, UL Like!


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli @Peter_Piper,
Vielen Dank für die Nachfrage, Bezüglich empfehlesnwerter Modelle kann ich Kochtopf noch etwas ergänzen:

Neulich hatte ich mal meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke (Die sich in sehr engen Grenzen bewegen, bitte alles mit einem Korn Salz geniessen!) hier zusammengefasst:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...-fuer-wenig-geld.280165/page-195#post-4883288

dem unnachahmlichen Rippi haben wir diese interessante Diskussion zu Centrepins zu verdanken:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ein-plaedoyer-fuer-die-centrepin.337459/

und natürlich ist unser schöner thread hier mit hilfe der Suchfunktion eine unerschöpfliche Quelle zum Thema. Ich weise nochmal darauf hin, das meine Erfahrung ihre Grenzen hat, und es geben sich hier viele Leute die viel Ahnung und Expertise was diese schönen Rollen betrifft die Klinke in die Hand. Da müsste es mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn man durch die Vielfalt der Meinungen nicht eine Orientierung gewinnt, was passende Modelle im persönlichen Preisrahmen angeht,
herzliche Grüße
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich mal nach Erfahrungen mit der OKUMA Sheffield gefragt - scheint niemand zu kennen.
Für 250€ darf man bei OKUMA normalerweise schon etwas Gutes erwarten, weshalb ich mir das Ding bei nächster Gelegenheit mal anschauen werde.
https://www.angelplatz.de/okuma-sheffield-centre-pin-s-1002--rv0227
Sieht gut aus und die Angaben klingen vielversprechend.. .
Petri


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann @Minimax was sagen zu den möglichen Suchbegriffen "Centrepin Trudex" und "Centrepin Speedia".



Ich versuch später was zur Trudex, von der ich zwei Exemplare ergattern konnte zu schreiben- aber schonmal vorweg: Der Hersteller hat den Abzugsmechanismus für die Spitfire gebaut, und was gibt's an der nicht zu mögen? Nicht nur war sie ein wunderschönes, elegantes Flugzeug, sondern hat auch viel dazu beigetragen, die Legionen der Finsternis aufzuhalten. Insofern beide Daumen Hoch für J. W. Youngs Rollen1


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also Geflecht auf der Pin habe ich noch nicht probiert. Ich glaube, ich will es auch nicht. Irgendwie passt Geflecht nicht zur Pin, finde ich. Ich fische meist im Nahbereich, da kommt mir etwas Dehnung entgegen. Außerdem stelle mir aber gerade vor, ob das Geflecht auch gerne mal in ganzen Klängen von der Pin springt? (Ja, mir passiert das immer wieder mal) Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber wenn, dann gibts mächtig Getüddel. Wenn einer Erfahrungen mit Geflecht auf der Pin hat, ist ihm die ausführliche Lektüre seiner Erfahrungen meinerseits sicher.



@captn-ahab du hattest auf deiner Pin doch Geflecht, magst du deine Erfahrungen hier preis geben?


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auf die Rolle und den "Macher" an. Ist auch manchmal schön die eigene Geschichte zu schreiben.


!!!

Ich werde zu der Cyprinus Emperor immer ein ganz besonderes Verhältnis haben (und verfluche den Tag wenn sie sich wieder richtung Minimax aufmacht), ihr Nachfolgemodell muss schon ganz schön dicke Döbel bei dreckswetter fangen um da mitzuhalten


----------



## rhinefisher

Hübsche Rolle!
http://okumafishing.eu/de/shop/sheffield/


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich mal nach Erfahrungen mit der OKUMA Sheffield gefragt - scheint niemand zu kennen.
> Für 250€ darf man bei OKUMA normalerweise schon etwas Gutes erwarten, weshalb ich mir das Ding bei nächster Gelegenheit mal anschauen werde.
> https://www.angelplatz.de/okuma-sheffield-centre-pin-s-1002--rv0227
> Sieht gut aus und die Angaben klingen vielversprechend.. .
> Petri



Hallo rhinefisher,
hier http://www.tacklebox.co.uk/rods-en/...st-float-rod-kit-centre-pin.html?currency=EUR (ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert) gibt es etliche „Combo-Angebote” rund um die Okuma Sheffield. Die Rolle selber kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321072
> Anhang anzeigen 321071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte noch mal kurz Zeit (naja, eigentlich nicht ) und bin zu meinem Frühjahrsspot. Was soll ich sagen, einmal 45 und einmal 52!  Werde die Tage auf jeden Fall die Methode von dem Video testen, welches @Minimax zuletzt postete.
> Um den Mahnern zuvor zu kommenen: Jaaa ich weiß! Aber leider habe ich noch keine 300-400€ für ne Pin übrig(halte es wie @Andal  (um billig zu kaufen bin ich zu arm) und die technischen Fertigkeiten fehlen auch noch. Gebt mir Zeit, bin noch am Anfang u Übergang und freut Euch bißl mit. Ist ja trotzdem ein Friedfischli. Aber der Tag kommt und es folgt die Gründung vom "Süddeutschen Döbel Club"!



Von mir auch ein dickes Petri
Sind schon geile Kirschen die Döbel...


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke dir Geo! Hoffentlich werde ich nicht noch vor der Dämmerung 250 Taler los.
Kaufe nix was Du nicht in der Hand hattes..! Kaufe nix was Du nicht in der Hand hattest..! Kaufe nix was....


----------



## Kochtopf

@rhinefisher sieht für mich wie die von aliexpress (center Pin reels suchen) aus, was bei der Preisklasse schon verwundert. Ich denke, mit etwas mehr Kohle gibt es ne Zanderpitt oder JW Youngs, da wäre das Geld sicher auch gut angelegt


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Danke dir Geo! Hoffentlich werde ich nicht noch vor der Dämmerung 250 Taler los.
> Kaufe nix was Du nicht in der Hand hattes..! Kaufe nix was Du nicht in der Hand hattest..! Kaufe nix was....



Komm schon... Tu es.. Du willst sie... Du brauchst sie... Es ist ganz leicht, nur ein Klick, und die Sheffield ist Dein. Für immer und ewig, Dein ganz allein. Silbrig, makellos, läuft surrend an,
wenn eine Fee nur mit den Flügeln schlägt...

Nur ein kleiner Klick..


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Komm schon... Tu es.. Du willst sie... Du brauchst sie... Es ist ganz leicht, nur ein Klick, und die Sheffield ist Dein. Für immer und ewig, Dein ganz allein. Silbrig, makellos, läuft surrend an,
> wenn eine Fee nur mit den Flügeln schlägt...
> 
> Nur ein kleiner Klick..



Hör auf, bitte höre auf!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Habe gerade total das Karussell im Kopf. Mit einer Rute und 2 Ködern kannst alles abdecken.
> GuFis, Tulip, UL Rute, Kleinzeug, fertig. Gehst an einem Tag 2-3 Spots ab. Geht in allen Schichten mit allen Führungsarten auf GuFi nichts, auf Tulip umstellen und wieder alle Möglichkeiten durchlaufen. Läuft nix - weiter Strecke machen zum nächsten Spot. Wahnsinn!



One man - one rod. Wenn man es geschafft hat, dass der Kelley Kettle und der Teepott mehr Platz einnimmt, wie das Angelzeug und man trotzdem alles fangen kann, was geschwommen kommt, ist man dem Idealzustand sehr, sehr nahe.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hör auf, bitte höre auf!



Ach komm schon, Du weisst Doch wie es ist: Ist die Versuchung ersteinmal zartduftend und mit perlendem Kichern in Dein Leben getreten, ist es doch gar nicht mehr die Frage ob Du widerstehst, sondern höchstens wie lange..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, Du weisst Doch wie es ist: Ist die Versuchung ersteinmal zartduftend und mit perlendem Kichern in Dein Leben getreten, ist es doch gar nicht mehr die Frage ob Du widerstehst, sondern höchstens wie lange..


Ich würde mich dennoch eher von einer heritage in Versuchung führen lassen


----------



## Andal

Du sitzt mit deiner gebraucht gekauften Pin im stillem Kämmerlein und stellst dir vor, wo die schon war und was sie alles erleben durfte... streichelst zart über ihre Rundungen... "komm schon sag es mir!" - Das macht den Reiz aus. Angeln ist eben mehr, als blosses Fische fangen.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Du sitzt mit deiner gebraucht gekauften Pin im stillem Kämmerlein und stellst dir vor, wo die schon war und was sie alles erleben durfte... streichelst zart über ihre Rundungen... "komm schon sag es mir!" - Das macht den Reiz aus. Angeln ist eben mehr, als blosses Fische fangen.


Da fehlt noch ein Glässchen mit einem guten Single Malt


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch ein Glässchen mit einem guten Single Malt


...und gar ein Laubröllchen aus der Karibik!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du sitzt mit deiner gebraucht gekauften Pin im stillem Kämmerlein und stellst dir vor, wo die schon war und was sie alles erleben durfte... *streichelst zart über ihre Rundungen... "komm schon sag es mir!" - Das macht den Reiz aus*. Angeln ist eben mehr, als blosses Fische fangen.



Jünger (jajaichweisblagähn, hat trotzdem zweidrei Gute Sachen geschrieben) schrieb irgendwo in Subtile Jagden: "Der Sammler ist immer auch Erotiker"


----------



## Tricast

*„Versuchungen sollte man nachgeben. Wer weiß, ob sie wiederkommen!“ *
Oscar Wilde

Peter von stilvoll fischen ist ein verfechter dieser These.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich sehe bei stilvoll fischen nur Trollwut, Dennis Knoll und... Andal?!
Ich mochte von Jünger 'In Aalgewittern'


----------



## Andal

Nichts ist schlimmer, als dereinst die Sünden zu bereuen, die man nie begangen hat!


----------



## Minimax

Ach meine lieben, kundigen, hedonistischen und genussfreudigen Ükelbrüder, so mag ichs!


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> ...und gar ein Laubröllchen aus der Karibik!


Nicht mehr bei mir, mit dem Qualm habe ich vor fast 3 Jahren aufgehört, obwohl ich mir, wenn ich ganz entspannt am Wasser bin, doch ab und an ein Pfeifchen vorstellen könnte


----------



## Andal

Und dann sitzt man irgendwo am Wasser und erinnert sich plötzlich an den ollen Goethe. Ach Augenblick, verweile doch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach meine lieben, kundigen, hedonistischen und genussfreudigen Ükelbrüder, so mag ichs!


Du schriebst mal sinngemäß, das der ükel zwischen tippgemeinschaft und Selbsthilfegruppe oszillieren würde. Ich würde noch "Opiumhöhle" als Aspekt einfließen lassen wollen


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Nicht mehr bei mir, mit dem Qualm habe ich vor fast 3 Jahren aufgehört, obwohl ich mir, wenn ich ganz entspannt am Wasser bin, doch ab und an ein Pfeifchen vorstellen könnte


Das Wasser ist eine der Gelegenheiten wo ich zu gegebener Zeit durchaus noch zur Kippe greife... obwohl als Exraucher angefangen zu angeln gehört beides irgendwie zusammen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist eine der Gelegenheiten wo ich zu gegebener Zeit durchaus noch zur Kippe greife... obwohl als Exraucher angefangen zu angeln gehört beides irgendwie zusammen


In solchen, sehr kontemplativen, Momenten habe ich wieder höchstes Verständnis für den "Franzosen". Diese Zufriedenheit, die Ruhe und Ungestörtheit kann einem durch nichts ersetzt werden.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> In solchen, sehr kontemplativen, Momenten habe ich wieder höchstes Verständnis für den "Franzosen". Diese Zufriedenheit, die Ruhe und Ungestörtheit kann einem durch nichts ersetzt werden.


Bedingt durch einen stetigen Genuss von Rotwein


----------



## Minimax

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bedingt durch einen stetigen Genuss von Rotwein



Darf ich in diesem Zusammenhang durch ein schamloses Selbstzitat auf eine nützliche kleine Bastelei für den Wanderangler verweisen:


Minimax schrieb:


> *AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> Dankeschön! Ich habe mich ans Wasser begeben für einen Testlauf. Im Mittelpunkt steht aber nicht die Mk zwo, sondern eine neue Tueftelei, die für die Fachwelt unendlich wertvoller sein dürfte als jede neue Rute. Gentlemen, ich darf Ihnen präsentieren: Die zerlegbare Sektflöte aus Hochleistungspolymer mit integriertem Erdspiess und optionaler Knicklichtaufnahme. Fürwahr ein grosser Wurf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 267819


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Peter von stilvoll fischen ist ein verfechter dieser These.




Zu dem Patient(und seinem Kumpel Ulli oder so ähnlich) hab ich ein "besonderes" Verhältnis.

Ich war da in der Anfangszeit auch angemeldet und bis auf "Tincer"(der ja auch irgendwann da ausgetreten ist) ist die Bude voller rückgratloser Snobs, die sich am liebsten selbst beweihräuchern. 

Da geht es hier weitaus herzlicher und herzhafter zu.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe stilvoll fischen mit angeln mit Stil verwechselt, scusi


----------



## Andal

Na dann will ich doch auch gleich hier um Mitleid heischen...

...hab heute, des Nachts, die Kurve zum Bad etwas zu scharf genommen und jetzt einen vermutlich gebrochenen kleine Zeh und nur noch 9 Fußnägel. Aber das Schuhschrankerl hat es überlebt. 

Ich werd jetzt mal in die Trafik und zum Rewe humpeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jo dat is wat anderet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> ...hab heute, des Nachts, die Kurve zum Bad etwas zu scharf genommen und jetzt einen vermutlich gebrochenen kleine Zeh und nur noch 9 Fußnägel. Aber das Schuhschrankerl hat es überlebt.



So ne Kollision passiert....
Du bist eben eher der LKW als die wendige Vespa auf der kurvigen Flur-Straße! 

PS. *Gute Besserung!*


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaube das "stilvoll fischen" forum entstand irgendwann aufgrund eines verärgerten Exodus aus dem cc Forum. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, das es neben der Bestätigung der eigenen Großartigkeit der Mitglieder (nicht aller!- es gibt dort auch Perlen des Wissens hinsichtlich alten Geräts zu finden) vor allem als Verkaufs- und Tauschplattform dient. Aber da ist glaub ich auch nicht mehr viel los.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Na dann will ich doch auch gleich hier um Mitleid heischen...
> 
> ...hab heute, des Nachts, die Kurve zum Bad etwas zu scharf genommen und jetzt einen vermutlich gebrochenen kleine Zeh und nur noch 9 Fußnägel. Aber das Schuhschrankerl hat es überlebt.
> 
> Ich werd jetzt mal in die Trafik und zum Rewe humpeln.


Noch etwas fester und du hättest die Hälfte des schrankinhaltes wegschmeißen müssen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube das "stilvoll fischen" forum entstand irgendwann aufgrund eines verärgerten Exodus aus dem cc Forum. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, das es neben der Bestätigung der eigenen Großartigkeit der Mitglieder (nicht aller!- es gibt dort auch Perlen des Wissens hinsichtlich alten Geräts zu finden) vor allem als Verkaufs- und Tauschplattform dient. Aber da ist glaub ich auch nicht mehr viel los.


Cc, stilvoll fischen, Fisch Hitparade... sind alles mehr oder minder geisterstädte, oder?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Noch etwas fester und du hättest die Hälfte des schrankinhaltes wegschmeißen müssen


Bist du des Wahnsinns kesse Beute? Im Schuhschrankerl ist nur Angelzeug!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> vor allem als Verkaufs- und Tauschplattform dient. Aber da ist glaub ich auch nicht mehr viel los.



Jupp.
Peters Verkaufplattform.

Anegln geriet da zur Nebensächlichkeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Cc, stilvoll fischen, Fisch Hitparade... sind alles mehr oder minder geisterstädte, oder?



Ja, allgemein ist in den Foren viiiiiiel weniger los als noch vor ein paar Jahren.

@Andal schreibt glaub ich auch nicht mehr im Blinker Forum nä?

Hab dich mal durch googlen gefunden da. Bin selbst nicht angemeldet da.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Cc, stilvoll fischen, Fisch Hitparade... sind alles mehr oder minder geisterstädte, oder?



Ja, leider, schade um jedes Forum. Besonders das früher riesige Fisch Hitparade Forum läßt einen heute regelrecht frösteln. Sehr postapokalyptisch, irgendwie. Diese einst stolzen Geisterforen mögen uns zur Mahnung und Lehre dienen. Bloss nichts beschreien.


----------



## Andal

Seit den "tollen Aktionen" des VW meide ich das BF, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Du sitzt mit deiner gebraucht gekauften Pin im stillem Kämmerlein und stellst dir vor, wo die schon war und was sie alles erleben durfte... streichelst zart über ihre Rundungen... "komm schon sag es mir!" - Das macht den Reiz aus. Angeln ist eben mehr, als blosses Fische fangen.



Genau diesen Reiz meinte ich in einem früheren Beitrag. Hab mich bei einer gebrauchten ABU-Rute aus den 70ern gefragt, ob ich mit ihr deshalb nichts fange, weil sie „ihr Soll” schon ihrem früheren Besitzer gebracht hat. Mittlerweile läufts aber wieder mit ihr.

PS: Gute Besserung in Sachen Fuß!


----------



## rutilus69

So ein kleiner Zeh ist ein wundervolles Hindernissuchgerät 
Manchmal glaube ich, der würde nur dafür erfunden. Gute Besserung @Andal


----------



## Minimax

o hoppla pardon, @Andal auch von mir Gute Besserung für den kleinen Zeh, ein Glück das dem Angelzeugs im Schuhschrank nichts passiert ist!


----------



## alexpp

Hausschuhe mit über die Zehen stehender Sohle haben mir einige dicke Zehen verhindert.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.amazon.de/Sicherheits-Sandale-Stahlkappe-Routier-Comfort-Schuhgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fen/dp/B00NGJW80C

Alternativ gibt es auch Schlappen mit Stahlkappe 

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Genossen Hinkebein!


----------



## Andal

alexpp schrieb:


> Hausschuhe mit über die Zehen stehender Sohle haben mir einige dicke Zehen verhindert.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Sicherheits-Sandale-Stahlkappe-Routier-Comfort-Schuhgrößen/dp/B00NGJW80C
> 
> Alternativ gibt es auch Schlappen mit Stahlkappe
> 
> Auch von mir gute Besserung an Genossen Hinkebein!



Das Zeug ist sogar vorhanden, aber wenn es drängt, dann pressiert es eben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sicherheitshalber noch Protektoren und Helm anlegen für den gefährlichen Gang zum Klo!


----------



## Andal

Ja klar und dann steht man in voller Rüstung vor der Kramik und alles geht in die Buchse, weil man das Zeug nicht schnell genug vom Leib bekommt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ja klar und dann steht man in voller Rüstung vor der Kramik und alles geht in die Buchse, weil man das Zeug nicht schnell genug vom Leib bekommt.


Dann kammst auch gleich liegen bleiben.

Oder granufink nehmen?


----------



## Andal

Ich werde das Eck vom Kastl polstern......!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde das Eck vom Kastl polstern......!




Ne Abhakmatte rannageln sollte den gewünschten Polstereffekt bringen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne Abhakmatte rannageln sollte den gewünschten Polstereffekt bringen.


So wird es ausgehen!


----------



## alexpp

Posting vom Gauner Minimaxi ist einfach nur geil


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne Abhakmatte rannageln sollte den gewünschten Polstereffekt bringen.



Herr Professor, ich darf doch bitten: das genannte Utensil nennt sich Abhackmatte.


----------



## Minimax

alexpp schrieb:


> Gauner Minimaxi



Was, was? Oooh mein Gott, das ist so ungerecht. Ich bin ein nur ehrlicher Kleinunternehmer, alles 150% legal! Das hätte jeder sein können, weil zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich jedenfalls ganz woanders. Kann jeder bezeugen. Gibt keine Beweise. Ausserdem hat mich niemand gesehen. Ich schwöre jeden Eid, Mr. Polizeimann, Sir. Worum geht's überhaupt?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Herr Professor, ich darf doch bitten: das genannte Utensil nennt sich Abhackmatte.


...damit man sich nix mehr abhackt.


----------



## gründler

Je nach größe der Matte kann man da bestimmt auch drauf Hacken... ^^


----------



## alexpp

@Minimax 
Das waren ganz klar die Sorgen eines Rutenbauers.


----------



## TobBok

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Ich selbst nicht, aber zwei Kollegen haben die Gengrou Schnur ne zeitlang gefischt und konnten nichts negatives berichten.


Danke für die Rückmeldung! 



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Milo Schnur gibt es auch noch HIER.


Jup. Askari kann ja auch durchaus Milo Schnüre von Behr beziehen. Oder sie direkt einkaufen. Die Wege beim Warenimport innerhalb der EU sind ja quasi grenzenlos


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung!
> 
> 
> Jup. Askari kann ja auch durchaus Milo Schnüre von Behr beziehen. Oder sie direkt einkaufen. Die Wege beim Warenimport innerhalb der EU sind ja quasi grenzenlos


Bei Askari beziehe ich notgedrungen die Fortress fürs feedern. 
Andere wie z.b die Krypton führen die nicht .

@Andal, 
Wünsche dir gute Besserung


----------



## phirania

Man kann sich nur wundern was  doch immer wieder für neue Futter Rezepte gibt..

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/der-muenster-thread.165819/page-1402#post-4903736


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das kannste auch selber machen!


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kannste auch selber machen!


Wert auch billiger?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Klar. Billigplörre n paar Liter in' Kopp und dann ab zum Futtereimer.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich wundere mich teilweise auf welchen Gestank Fische abfahren. 
So einen Eimer mit stinkezeug direkt am Platz, ne danke. 
Den Geruch wird man irgendwann nicht mehr los.


----------



## phirania

Scheint schon eine Anrüchige sache zu sein...
Da verlasse ich mich dann doch eher auf Buttersäure.
Das kann man Kontrolieren das andere nicht,könnte so leicht in die Hose gehen....


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klar. Billigplörre n paar Liter in' Kopp und dann ab zum Futtereimer.



Oder direkt auf die Futterstelle...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Brückengeländer könnten praktisch sein als Donnerbalken.

Deswegen schwimmen da vmtl. immer Döbel an Brücken rum


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brückengeländer könnten praktisch sein als Donnerbalken.


Wenn keiner guckt direkt vom Boot aus absetzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Da wir vorhin so nett über Trotting und Pins gefachsimpelt haben - ich verstehe unter menden dass ich die Schnur anheben damit der Posenlauf nicht durch schnurbögen verzerrt wird - ist das soweit korrekt oder was ist damit insbesondere gemeint? Man liest sehr häufig den Begriff nur erläutert wird er nie


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da wir vorhin so nett über Trotting und Pins gefachsimpelt haben - ich verstehe unter menden dass ich die Schnur anheben damit der Posenlauf nicht durch schnurbögen verzerrt wird - ist das soweit korrekt oder was ist damit insbesondere gemeint? Man liest sehr häufig den Begriff nur erläutert wird er nie


Wasser fließt im Oberflächenbereich schneller, als auf dem Grund. Durch das menden, genauer gesagt durch mending the line, wird die Schnur so umgelegt, dass sie den Köder, die Pose nicht unnatürlich driften zu lassen. --> Dregging.


----------



## Kochtopf

Also lag ich nicht völlig falsch, danke! Muss man auch lernen


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Na dann will ich doch auch gleich hier um Mitleid heischen...
> 
> ...hab heute, des Nachts, die Kurve zum Bad etwas zu scharf genommen und jetzt einen vermutlich gebrochenen kleine Zeh und nur noch 9 Fußnägel. Aber das Schuhschrankerl hat es überlebt.
> 
> Ich werd jetzt mal in die Trafik und zum Rewe humpeln.



Ich muss nach dem aufstehen auch immer aufpassen das ich den Türrahmen nicht erwische  Ich stehe aber auch immer zu schnell auf und dann wird es mal kurz dunkel obwohl es schon hell ist


----------



## Kochtopf




----------



## Andal

Wir werden nicht jünger und nicht unbedingt fiter.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch gute Besserung, Andal

@rustaweli: Petri zu den dicken Dickköppen!

Ich war heute auch zum 20-Minuten-Kurzansitz am Bach und konnte einen Standarddöbel fangen. Leber läuft immer noch, ich muss beim nächsten mal unbedingt Selektionstechniken für die großen Exemplare testen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Wir werden nicht jünger und nicht unbedingt fiter.




Hey hey hey, ich bin vielleicht nicht fit aber jung schon. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht das man nach dem aufstehen geradeaus laufen kann


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch zum 20-Minuten-Kurzansitz am Bach und konnte einen Standarddöbel fangen. Leber läuft immer noch, ich muss beim nächsten mal unbedingt Selektionstechniken für die großen Exemplare testen.



Herzliches Petri zum Leberdöbel, nur Mut, die Großen werden schon noch kommen!


Zu den Häuslichen Unfällen: Bitte passt auf euch auf, Jungs! Ein geknackster Kleinzeh ist kein Drama, aber wenns in Richtung Kopf geht, ist Vorsicht geboten,
die Langzeitschäden können verheerend sein:

Kopfschmerzen

Also Obacht!


----------



## Andal




----------



## geomas

Das Wetter hier ist derzeit nicht so berauschend, aber vielleicht kann ich morgen Vormittag einen Ansitz am Teich einschieben. Ungemütlicher Wind, aber Freitag bis Sonntag geht zeitlich gar nichts. Ich geh gleich mal nach der ältesten Legerlite und ihrer klickernden Shakespeare sehen. Beide waren zu lange nicht in Gebrauch (seit Frühjahr 2018).


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Das Wetter hier ist derzeit nicht so berauschend, aber vielleicht kann ich morgen Vormittag einen Ansitz am Teich einschieben. Ungemütlicher Wind, aber Freitag bis Sonntag geht zeitlich gar nichts. Ich geh gleich mal nach der ältesten Legerlite und ihrer klickernden Shakespeare sehen. Beide waren zu lange nicht in Gebrauch (seit Frühjahr 2018).



Ungemütlicher Wind war hier heute auch und dann hatte ich in der Eile vergessen, die Rutenhalter einzupacken. Mit ein bisschen improvisieren ging es dann aber trotzdem mit der leichten Picker.



Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri zum Leberdöbel, nur Mut, die Großen werden schon noch kommen!



Das Problem ist ja, dass die großen 100%ig da sein müssen - die Horden an kleinere Döbeln sind nur leider viel schneller. Deswegen werden demnächst wohl golfballgroße Leberknödel in Fliegengitter oder große Bälle aus Katzenfutterteig gefertigt, auf dass die Zwerge die nicht runterbekommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir beim Ükel-Treff alternative Zubereitungsmethoden für Fisch ausprobieren?  Das Fleisch sieht hinterher zumindest sehr zart aus...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir....



Aber Tobias, schau, das hatten wir intern doch jetzt schon tau-send-mal: *Keine Lava*. Was ist das nur mit dieser Lava-Fixierung? Kein Lavagrillen. Kein Lava-Grog. Kein Bleigiessen mit Lava. kein Hakenschmieden mit Lava, keine lavabeheizten Sitzkissen, wir werden keine Knicklichtalternativen mit Lava ausprobieren und Lava gehört auch nicht, ich wiederhole, nicht ins Anfutter. Keine Lava.


----------



## Tobias85

Na gut.


----------



## geomas

So, die gute alte Legerlite wurde mit einer Vielzahl an Nubsies bestückt - hoffentlich sieht Petrus mir den furchtbaren Stilmix nach.


----------



## Andal

An den Nubsies sieht er seinen wahren, den aufrechten Jünger!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> An den Nubsies sieht er seinen wahren, den aufrechten Jünger!



Gebs Gott! Hoffentlich bekommt er nicht mit, daß ich dem Tackle-Guru Opf€r brachte.


----------



## Andal

Götter sind den Opfernden nie abhold, denn sie selber sind doch vom Stamme der Nimm!


----------



## geomas

Und geben ist seliger denn nehmen, entnahm ich einst einem interessanten Buch.


----------



## Andal

...und weil wenigstens einer nehmen muss, wenn alle geben...!


----------



## geomas

...ich geb auf - gute Nacht, die Herren!


----------



## Andal

Schlaf gut und für morgen ein strammes Seil!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, die gute alte Legerlite wurde mit einer Vielzahl an Nubsies bestückt - hoffentlich sieht Petrus mir den furchtbaren Stilmix nach.





Andal schrieb:


> An den Nubsies sieht er seinen wahren, den aufrechten Jünger!



Reichhaltige Nübsies sind die Ablassbriefe des Coarse Anglers-
Darf man fragen wie die augenblickliche Anordnung von Spule bis Haken aussieht?


----------



## geomas

^ alles ist gepackt und bereit, nur der Kaffee wird natürlich morgen früh frisch gekocht.

Und hier ist die Zusammenstellung der Rute (alte Abu Legerlite Schwingspitzrute mit Handteilaktion, Rolle alte Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing).
Auf der Rolle ist noch Daiwa Sensor 0,20mm, Tragkraft nominell 4lbs. Die Schnur wird demnächst erneuert, ob ich wieder die Sensor nehme ist noch nicht gewiß.

Auf der Hauptschnur läuft ein Drennan Run Ring (small) bis zu einer Guru Speed Bead (Schnellwechselwirbel mit Gummikappe - Hauptschnur per Palomarknoten befestigt). 
In die Speed Bead ist ein etwa 40cm langes Vorfach aus Drennan X Tough (0,14mm/ 3lb 8oz) eingehängt. Der Haken ist ein Guru MWGB Größe 14. Auf diesen hab ich ein Greys Extenda Grippa Bait Band 3mm (größere hab ich momentan nicht) gehakt, welches mit 8mm Pellets bestückt werden soll*.
Als Blei werde ich wohl irgendwas um die 10 Gramm nehmen. 

Ich hab ne Weile mit deutlich leichteren Bleien geangelt, bin davon an Gewässern mit rottem Kraut am Boden aber weg, weil ich fürchte, beim Ablegen der Rute/Spannen der Swing- oder Feedertip ein zu leichtes Blei über den Grund zu zerren und dabei „Unrat” mit dem Haken einzusammeln (kein Hänger, aber Köder verdeckt oder Kraut am Haken). Mit einem etwas schwereren Blei meine ich weniger „Zeugs” einzusammeln. Kann auch Einbildung sein. Bei „sauberem” Grund nehm ich nach wie vor gerne 2 SSG-Schrote oder Mini-Bombs von 3,5 Gramm.

Bitte entschuldigt die Aufzählung der Nubsies, normalerweise angele ich simpler.

*) das Vorfachmaterial ist wie etliches andere Zeugs frisch von der Stippermesse, für mich ist der Aufbau der „Montage” einfach eine Art Feldversuch.
Üblicherweise ziehe ich die Pellets lieber auf ein Haar, aber die „Bait Bands" wollen getestet werden.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> die Aufzählung der Nubsies



danke dafür- Reine Poesie (schon irre, wenn man bei so einer eleganten, einfachen Montage mal die Handelsnamen einträgt). Ich wünsch Dir ein recht erholsames, schönes und auch erfolgreiches Angeln,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber Tobias, schau, das hatten wir intern doch jetzt schon tau-send-mal: *Keine Lava*. Was ist das nur mit dieser Lava-Fixierung? Kein Lavagrillen. Kein Lava-Grog. Kein Bleigiessen mit Lava. kein Hakenschmieden mit Lava, keine lavabeheizten Sitzkissen, wir werden keine Knicklichtalternativen mit Lava ausprobieren und Lava gehört auch nicht, ich wiederhole, nicht ins Anfutter. Keine Lava.


Und Magma? Was ist damit?
Petri zum Döbel @Tobias85 
Horridoh und fette Beute @geomas


----------



## rustaweli

@Tobias85 
Petri! Standartdöbel, hör auf! Fisch ist Fisch und Deine Lebertaktik klappte. Ich wäre stolz! 
Kann man größere überhaupt selektieren?


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Petri! Standartdöbel, hör auf! Fisch ist Fisch und Deine Lebertaktik klappte. Ich wäre stolz!
> Kann man größere überhaupt selektieren?


Begrenzt. Wenn ich bspw mit Tulip angle hat der Hakenköder meist Streichholzschachtelgröße, damit habe ich, wenn ich es mir recht überlege, noch keinen U40 Döbel gefangen- allerdings müssen auch welche da sein


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Na dann will ich doch auch gleich hier um Mitleid heischen...
> 
> ...hab heute, des Nachts, die Kurve zum Bad etwas zu scharf genommen und jetzt einen vermutlich gebrochenen kleine Zeh und nur noch 9 Fußnägel. Aber das Schuhschrankerl hat es überlebt.
> 
> Ich werd jetzt mal in die Trafik und zum Rewe humpeln.


Von mir auch gute Besserung. Der Fussnagel ist auch gleich weg? Schauderts mich gleich bei der Vorstellung


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu dem Patient(und seinem Kumpel Ulli oder so ähnlich) hab ich ein "besonderes" Verhältnis.
> 
> Ich war da in der Anfangszeit auch angemeldet und bis auf "Tincer"(der ja auch irgendwann da ausgetreten ist) ist die Bude voller rückgratloser Snobs, die sich am liebsten selbst beweihräuchern.
> 
> Da geht es hier weitaus herzlicher und herzhafter zu.



hust hust....hoffentlich war ich ned mit dabei 
Wie recht du doch hast........


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> hust hust....hoffentlich war ich ned mit dabei
> Wie recht du doch hast........




Nee warst du nicht.

Aber ich weiß dass du da warst.


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Petri! Standartdöbel, hör auf! Fisch ist Fisch und Deine Lebertaktik klappte. Ich wäre stolz!
> Kann man größere überhaupt selektieren?



Mein Plan ist, so große Köder zu verwenden, dass sie den Kleinen gar nicht ins Maul passen und sie nur dran zuppeln und dann aufgeben. Über die Picker wirds dann bestimmt schwierig, die echten Bisse von Zupplern zu unterscheiden, deshalb denke ich schon an eine Posenmontage mit aufliegendem Köder. Dann sehe ich, wenn ein Fisch wirklich abzieht. An der Strömungskante dort sollte das machbar sein mit nem kleinen Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir sind eben ein paar Nubsies und 4 neue Posen zum probieren angekommen.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Professor Tinca

Besonders auf die Posen bin ich gespannt.

Wenn der Schei$$ Wind doch mal nachlassen würde.....


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Besonders auf die Posen bin ich gespannt.
> 
> Wenn der Schei$$ Wind doch mal nachlassen würde.....


Bei uns ist das Sturm.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee warst du nicht.
> 
> Aber ich weiß dass du da warst.



....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Besonders auf die Posen bin ich gespannt.



Glückwunsch zum Kauf der Prestons. Die shouldered Alloys hab ich auch, leider selten gefischt. Ich mag daran die deutliche Schulter, hilft bei der Kontrolle, macht beim Anschlag natürlich etwas Radau. Was mir bei den Preston Posen gefällt ist, dass man die ganzen Typen sozusagen aus einem Hause hat. Sind ok verarbeitet-die Orange Farbe reibt sich vielleicht ein bisschen leicht ab. Das aufgedruckte Gewicht stimmt mit Dinsmore Schrot gut überein. Die werden Dir sicher nützlich sein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das Sturm.


Sturm ist, wenn die Schafe auf den Deichen keine Locken mehr haben  alles andere ist büsschen Wind !


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sturm ist, wenn die Schafe auf den Deichen keine Locken mehr haben  alles andere ist büsschen Wind !


Dann haben wir nur bisschen Wind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Sind ok verarbeitet-die Orange Farbe reibt sich vielleicht ein bisschen leicht ab. Das aufgedruckte Gewicht stimmt mit Dinsmore Schrot gut überein. Die werden Dir sicher nützlich sein.



Das ist ja schonmal gut zu wissen.
Ich habe je 2x die 10x4 und die 12x4 Variante, was ja dann etwa 2gr. und 2,4gr. entsprechen sollte.

Mit noch mehr Tragkraft gibts die anscheinend leider nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit noch mehr Tragkraft gibts die anscheinend leider nicht.



Ich glaub die normalen Sticks gibt's noch bis 14x4, dann übernehmen andere Modelle wie Bolos oder Avons (Die ich von der Firma wiederum nicht sooo gut finde)
Übrigens sind die Preston Floats Identisch mit denen von David Harrell- hier sieht man auch gut und übersichtlich was die Fabrik, die die beiden beliefert so anbietet:
http://www.daveharrellangling.com/running-line-floats/
Ich weiss garnicht mehr, warum ich damals die Prestons genommen habe, ich find die schwarzen Harell Posen nämlich hübscher. Aber ansonsten gleichen sich die beiden Serien aufs Haar genau.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tatsächlich.

Gibts die DE auch zu kaufen oder nur in GB?


----------



## geomas

Kurze Wasserstandsmeldung aus dem Nordosten der Ükel-Republik:

Schneider, meine Name ist Schneider.

War trotzdem ein sehr schöner Vormittag. Meld mich zu später Stunde mit nem Kurz-Bericht (schöne Bilder, kein Fisch). 


PS: Professor Tinca: Petri zum Einkauf. Die Korum-Nubsie-Ensembles hab ich auch (frisch aus Bremen importiert). Da komme ich diesbzüglich bestimmt noch mit 1 oder 2 Fragen um die Ecke.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tatsächlich.
> 
> Gibts die DE auch zu kaufen oder nur in GB?



Wir hatten das Thema der Harrell Posen hier schonmal -übrigens hat @geomas die Firma als erster entdeckt- ich habe damals nicht dort bestellt, weil es schnell gehen musste mit dem Versand und ich unsicher war, da hab ich die Prestons von Angel Haack geordert.
Oder ob ich auch an dem Versand gescheitert bin? Grübel
Ich denke aber, das müsst einfach über den Webshop klappen, oder? Andererseits wird da nur UK Porto angegeben. Im Zweifelsfall vielleicht ne kurze Mail schreiben oder durchklingeln. Die Auswahl ist schon sehr cool.


----------



## geomas

Was mir gerade noch einfällt, Stichwort Posen: die unförmigsten Posen, die ich je live sehen durfte (mußte) waren die Pelletwaggler auf dem Guru-Stand in Bremen.
Die funktionieren sicher prima, aber schön geht anders.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch einfällt, Stichwort Posen: die unförmigsten Posen, die ich je live sehen durfte (mußte) waren die Pelletwaggler auf dem Guru-Stand in Bremen.
> Die funktionieren sicher prima, aber schön geht anders.



Mach so was bitte nie wieder!
Ich hab natürlich unvorsichtigerweise sofort die Bildersuche Guru Pellet Waggler angeschmissen, jetzt tränen meine Augen. Hab auch ein bisschen gewürgt.


----------



## Andal

Oida... die schauen eher wie eine Teigspritze aus. Selbst wenn die Form der Funktion folgt, das ist schon abartig!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mach so was bitte nie wieder!
> Ich hab natürlich unvorsichtigerweise sofort die Bildersuche Guru Pellet Waggler angeschmissen, jetzt tränen meine Augen. Hab auch ein bisschen gewürgt.


Also wenn die Darsteller in Akira Posen wären, wäre der Guru Pelletwaggler der mutierte Tetsuo

Schlimm sowas. Und die Warnhinweise waren nicht ausreichend!


----------



## rutilus69

@Professor Tinca
Da haben wir ja eine ähnliche Bestellung gemacht 

Ich freue mich schon drauf, die Posen einzuweihen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Haha...sehr gut. 

Ja ich auch, nur muss dazu erstmal der Sturm vorüber sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha...sehr gut.
> 
> Ja ich auch, nur muss dazu erstmal der Sturm vorüber sein.


Pillepalle! Segelpose und du kannst im Tümpel trotten


----------



## rutilus69

Na mal schauen wie morgen das Wetter wird. Hier ist ja Feiertag


----------



## Minimax

Passend zum allwöchentlichen Ükeltypischen Trotting-Centre-Pin-Döbel-Posen-Heissmachen gibt's bei uns morgen nen Temperatursturz. Ich wird mich trotzdem später mal zum Angelshop schleppen, Köder holen. Und vielleicht unnützen Kleinkram, manche Sachen habe ich erst 5 oder 6mal, da geht noch was. Seufz, lamentier. Das kann ich dann am trüben Wochenende depressiv in irgendwelche Kästen und Kisten sortieren oder so...


----------



## Andal

Mein ganzer, nicht wenig umfangreicher, Posenkram ist ja mehr auf little rivers und eher kleine Stehgewässer ausgelegt. Also wird der auch diese Saison ziemlich in der Kiste bleiben. Mit AAA Avons brauche ich am Rhein nicht groß aufwarten.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Passend zum allwöchentlichen Ükeltypischen Trotting-Centre-Pin-Döbel-Posen-Heissmachen gibt's bei uns morgen nen Temperatursturz. Ich wird mich trotzdem später mal zum Angelshop schleppen, Köder holen. Und vielleicht unnützen Kleinkram, manche Sachen habe ich erst 5 oder 6mal, da geht noch was. Seufz, lamentier. Das kann ich dann am trüben Wochenende depressiv in irgendwelche Kästen und Kisten sortieren oder so...


Hier soll es ja auch nicht besser werden, aber schauen wir mal, was so geht


----------



## feederbrassen

@Professor Tinca und @Minimax, wenn da 14 mal Nr 4 auf der Pose steht, macht ihr das dann genauso oder rechnet ihr das um und fischt die Pose dann mit z.b. 3bb und
 1 mal No 3?
Ich persönlich mache das weil ich die Bleiketten nicht mag.


----------



## Andal

Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt bin. Ich mache das Bleischema davon abhängig, wie der Köder sinken soll - schnell, langsam, in der Tiefe bleiben, aufsteigen... dafür gibt es ja die unterschiedlichen Modelle und Schemata.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja klar.

Ich benutze mein Bleischema so wie ich es für richtig halte - völlig egal was drauf steht.

Das hilft mir nur die Tragkraft einzuordnen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> 
> Ich benutze mein Bleischema so wie ich es für richtig halte - völlig egal was drauf steht.
> 
> Das hilft mir nur die Tragkraft einzuordnen.



Exakt.


----------



## Fattony

Angenehm warm bei uns  - ein Barsch entschneidert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich neige eher zum sparsamen Bleiberbrauch. Je feiner desto kutzel und da ich eh relativ grob fische...


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri zum nichtsoganz Friedfisch @Fattony


----------



## feederbrassen

Mir ging es ansich nur darum ob ihr Bleiketten auch lieber vermeidet 
Sicher passe ich meine Bebleiung dem Zweck an, so wie @Andal es schon beschrieben hat .
Aber ich reduziere das auf den notwendigen Teil was die Anzahl der Bleie angeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja so mache ich das auch.

Elendig lange Ketten brauche ich nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja so mache ich das auch.
> 
> Elendig lange Ketten brauche ich nicht.


Jipp,weniger ist da mehr


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die eine 12x4 habe ich vorhin an ne Bolo montiert und ausgebleit mit 4 Schroten überm Vorfach und einem Bissblei auf dem Vorfach.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die eine 12x4 habe ich vorhin an ne Bolo montiert und ausgebleit mit 4 Schroten überm Vorfach und einem Bissblei auf dem Vorfach.


Passt, würde bei mir wohl auch so auskommen


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mir ging es ansich nur darum ob ihr Bleiketten auch lieber vermeidet
> Sicher passe ich meine Bebleiung dem Zweck an, so wie @Andal es schon beschrieben hat .
> Aber ich reduziere das auf den notwendigen Teil was die Anzahl der Bleie angeht.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja so mache ich das auch.
> 
> Elendig lange Ketten brauche ich nicht.


Beim  Shirt Button bleibt einem halt nix anderes über, als das "Elend" anzunehmen, aber anders kriegt man das extrem langsame Sinken nicht hin. Sonst bin ich aber auch eine faule Sau und pack das Häuflein so kompakt, wie möglich.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Beim  Shirt Button bleibt einem halt nix anderes über, als das "Elend" anzunehmen, aber anders kriegt man das extrem langsame Sinken nicht hin. Sonst bin ich aber auch eine faule Sau und pack das Häuflein so kompakt, wie möglich.


Ich variiere da gerne mit dem Abstand der Bleischrote zu einander und habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> aber anders kriegt man das extrem langsame Sinken nicht hin



Doch klar.

Alles Blei direkt unter die Pose und nur ein Mini-Bissblei am Vorfach.

Ist sowieso anzuraten da die Pose sofort richtig steht und schon auf Bisse in der Absinkphase reagiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich variiere da gerne mit dem Abstand der Bleischrote zu einander und habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Erzähl mal bitte genauer wie du das meinst.


----------



## Andal

Alles eine Frage des Wann und Wo. Ich fische die vorgebleiten Margin Waggler teilweise ganz und gar ohne Blei, nur mit der Sinkkraft von Haken und Köder. Auf große und scheue Rotfedern zum Beispiel. Es muss halt zusammen passen - der Fisch und die Methode.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> nur mit der Sinkkraft von Haken und Köder. Auf große und scheue Rotfedern zum Beispiel.



Jupp so meinte ich das wenn es langsam sein soll.


----------



## Andal

So geht es auch auf Zander gut. Wenn sie Nachts in ganz flachem Wasser die Köderlis einsammeln. Leichte, kurze und voll vorgebleite Zigarre und außer dem Köder nix an Blei auf dem Vorfach und unter dem Schwimmer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zander gibt es hier kaum.
Früher mal gab's ein paar aber ich hab hier seit Jahren keinen mehr gesehen an meinen Gewässern.

Da müsste ich weit fahren aber die Dinger sind mir egal.


----------



## Andal

Dafür gibts hier keine Karauschen, wahscheinlich keine Giebel, kaum noch Döbel... mehr. Irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jo. Man kann nicht alles haben.

Leider!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zander gibt es hier kaum.
> Früher mal gab's ein paar aber ich hab hier seit Jahren keinen mehr gesehen an meinen Gewässern.
> 
> Da müsste ich weit fahren aber die Dinger sind mir egal.



Mir nicht 
Und, die Dinger nimmst du zurück


----------



## Professor Tinca

Pffffftttttt.............   

Hier im Ükel sind die Dinger unnützes Beiwerk. 

Schmecken ja gut aber ansonsten mir egal.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, da bin ich missverstanden worden: Man kann nicht z.B. so ein zartes 12x4 Gefüge auf AAs eindampfen- dann geht die "Kurve" der Montage ganz verloren- Und der Stick funktioniert nicht mehr als Stick: Beim Verzögern hebt sich da Garnichts mehr, da ziehts nur das Pöslein runter. Also, 12 Minibleie wären mir aber auch zu fitzelig, ich würd dann z.B. auf BBs (Überhaupt meine Lieblingsgröße) setzen, und unten 2   no.4 lassen.
Wenn es irgendwie geht, bleibe ich bei meinen Gruppierungen in der Reihe AA-BB-No4. SSG nur für linkledscher, No1, diese Krüppelgröße ignoriere ich, und alle Jubeljahre benutze ich mal 2 No6 statt 1 no4 als Bissbleie, aber eigentlich so gut wie nie, halten eh nicht gut auf 14+ Schnüren. Alles darunter ist für mich Staub, das überlasse ich den PoleMastern.
Meine Entschuldigung für dies barbarische Vorgehen: Wir hatten ja schon weiter oben festgestellt, dass Werfen mit der Pin und Trotting eher robuste Montagen und Tragkräfte begünstigt. Was soll ich da mit No4 Perlenschnüren? Andererseits: Wofür brauche ich feinste Lignumsticks wenn ich ohnehin BBs als Bulk fische?

Nehmen wir mal nen 4AA Crystal Avon, für mich die AK-47 des Trottens: Da würde ich direkt auf Stoss mit dem Posenende 2BB oder 1AA zur Stabilisierung (sozusagen als Alloy Stem Ersatz) setzen, dann 5 BBs, die ich flexibel als Kette oder als Bulk verschieben kann, und 2 No4 als Bissbleie, entweder als Paar für große Köder und proppere Strömung oder mit Abstand für Maden und ruhiges Wasser.
Mit der Anordnung kann ich ziemlich flexibel auf ne Menge Situationen eingehen, ohne ummontieren zu müssen. So erklärt sich auch mein orkiges und penetrantes Beharren auf durchgebundenen Montagen: Vom Haken bis zur Pose bin ich frei, das Blei so anzuordnen wie ich es für richtig halte (Was natürlich oft genug genau die falsche Methode ist..)

Zum Befestigen der Bleie, ich machs wie Kluwe-Yorck und andere Empfehlen: Ich klemm die Bleie alle in Reihenfolge als Bulk auf, gerne mit Zähnen (jaichweiss, aber das Ketterauchen wird den Wettlauf eh gewinnen) aber bitte nicht zu fest, und schiebe sie dann mit viel Lülle auf Position. Das "Anklemmstück" der Schnur knips ich ab- und dann wird der Haken festgelascht.

EDIT: Hoppla, die Diskussion ging in ne ganz andere Richtung, sorry!

EDITEDIT: Verzeihung, mein Blei-Rant klingt etwas apodiktisch- das soll natürlich nicht sein, es ist lediglich eine sprachlich verkürzte Schilderung meiner Vorlieben bei der Posenbebleiung: Ich bin mir ganz sicher, das Jeder echte Posenenthusiast sich die Haare raufen muss- und zwar zu Recht! Für mich und meinen impressionistischen Ansatz reichts, es gibt aber sicher bessere Lösungen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Pffffftttttt.............
> 
> .


----------



## Sauerkrautman

Hallo liebe Friedfischangler,

ich hab bisher still hier mitgelesen und versucht ein paar Tipps und Tricks aufzuschnappen. Vielen Dank schon mal dafür an die Experten hier!

Ich war am Mittwoch am Angelteich (Angelteich des Fischereibetriebs Berner in Werder an der Havel) und habe den Friedfischen mit der Feederrute und ner Grundrute nachgestellt.

Es war der* erste Ansitz* dieses Jahr und mein drittes Mal Feedern überhaupt.

Die *Ausbeute* nach 4 Stunden: 5 x handtellergroße Plötzen und ein Baby-Brasse.

Auf der einen Seite bin ich froh, dass überhaupt etwas gebissen hat, auf der anderen Seite etwas enttäuscht, dass ich nichts größeres überlisten konnte. Ich hatte 2 mal stärkere Zupfer an der Feederrute, die für mich auf einen größeren Fisch am Köder deuteten, aber meine Anhiebe gingen beides Mal ins Leere.

Hier mal stichwortartig womit ich unterwegs war:

*Futter*: halbe tüte Browning Etang Futter und 2 Hände voll, kleingemahlenes, trockenes Katzenfutter, später noch Pinkies rein
*Köder:* Maden und Rotwürmer, zunächst nur 2 Maden am Haken, später 2 Rotwürmer und 1 Made oder 4 Maden
*Haken/Vorfach*: zunächst 16er Haken mit 60cm Vorfach, später 10er und 8er Haken mit 50cm Vorfach

Ich habe zunächst den Teich nach guten Plätzen, wo die Fische stehen könnten ausgespäht. Da der Angelteich nur 1m tief sein soll, war loten nach tiefen Stellen nicht notwendig. Ich hatte dann eine Stelle in Ufernähe mit Aktivität an der Oberfläche gesehen (Fische schienen Nahrung an der Oberfläche aufzunehmen -> Kreise an der Wasseroberfläche) und diese als meinen Futterplatz ausgewählt. Also Gerätschaften ausgepackt, Futter angerührt, Körbe bestückt und mit 4 Würfen versucht einen Futterplatz anzulegen. Zunächst habe ich mit 16er Haken an der Feederrute und 8er Haken an der Grundrute und entsprechend 2 Maden bzw. 2 Rotwürmern an der Grundrute gefischt. Die ersten Bisse ließen nicht lange auf sich warten. Es waren aber an beiden Ruten jeweils nur eine kleine Plötze dran. Ich habe dann die Haken vergrößert und auch mehr Köder (4 Maden bzw. 2 Rotwürmer und Made) angeboten um größere Exemplare an den Haken zu bekommen. Leider haben weiterhin nur die kleinen Plötzen und ganz zum Schluss die Baby-Brasse gebissen.

Ich habe mir überlegt, was ich beim nächsten Mal verändern/verbessern muss, um größere Fische (unabhängig vom Gewässer) zu fangen:

1. Besseren Angelplatz aussuchen
Vielleicht hätte ich näher am Schilf angeln sollen, statt auf die Oberflächenaktivitäten zu achten. Da waren an der Stelle vielleicht nur ein Schwarm Winzlinge? Wobei es ja heißt, wo kleine Fische sind, sind auch große Fische?

2. Zielgenauer den Futterplatz anlegen
Ich hatte eine recht große Streuung bei meinen Würfen. Es gelingt mir noch nicht so gut den Futterkorb wiederholt an die gleiche Stelle zu bekommen. Das mit dem Clip an der Rolle habe ich irgendwie nicht raus. Dadurch hat sich das Futter auf zu großer Fläche verteilt.

3. Selektiver Ködern
Ich dachte mit meinen Köder und Hakencombo würde ich schon die großen Fische selektieren, aber selbst am 8er Haken mit 2 Rotwürmern hatte eine Mini-Plötze gebissen. Hätte ich da noch größere Haken und noch mehr Würmer anbieten sollen oder sollte ich mal Pellets/Mini-Boilies probieren. Wie kann man mit Maden und Würmern noch die kleinen Fische "abschrecken" und die großen Fische anziehen?

4. Lockfutter für größere Fische
Hat vielleicht das Futter eher kleine Fische angezogen? Waren die großen Fische nicht in Fresslaune und mein Futter hat sie da auch nicht verführen können?

Vielleicht hat jemand ja noch einen Tipp bzw. ich habe noch was übersehen? Danke auf jeden Fall fürs Lesen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

1. Ja. Große Fische sind nicht immer da wo kleine sind. An warmen Tagen jetzt zu Anfang der Saison sind se gern im Flachwasser.
An kalten Tagen aber wieder im tieferen Wasser. Das variiert auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer.
Am beste probieren bis du se gefunden hast.

2. Vor allem nicht zuviel füttern. Bei den Temperatuen sind die Fische schnell satt. Großflächig zu füttern kann auch gut sein. Es regt die Fische zu Suchen anwenn esnicht zuviel ist.

3. Nein. Auch große beißen auf kleine Köder und vor allem verscheuchen sie meist die kleineren vom Futterplatz. Es waren wohl einfach keine größeren da.

4. Um diese Jahreszeit und bei dem momentanen Wetter ist es schwierig und die Fische fressen nicht jeden Tag. Die wärmsten Tage zum angeln aussuchen!


----------



## Andal

1. und 2. halte ich für am wichtigsten. Die entsprechenden Antworten hast du dir ja schon gegeben.

Dazu noch 5. Glück haben....


----------



## Minimax

Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Friedfischangler,
> 
> ich hab bisher still hier mitgelesen und versucht ein paar Tipps und Tricks aufzuschnappen. Vielen Dank schon mal dafür an die Experten hier!



Willkommen, Sauerkrautmann,
und danke für den detaillierten Bericht -ich wette die Feedergranden können dir weiterhelfen. Von mir jedenfalls ein herzliches Petri zum kleinen, aber feinen Korb!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fast vergessen.....

Herzlich willkommen SKM (ich darf dich doch SKM nennen?)!

Wobei *Sau*er*kra*ut*m*ann  auch noch Saukram hergäbe.....


----------



## feederbrassen

Hallo Sauerkrautman 
Das wichtigste ist schon mal das du möglichst immer deinen Platz triffst.
Fische kannst du je nach vorkommen auch mit Futter selektieren .
Wobei man dabei aktives und passives Futter unterscheidet.
Aktives Futter ist eher was für die kleineren und passiv arbeitendes Futter für größere Fische .
Das ist jetzt nur gaaaanz Grob angerissen.
Futter ist ein enorm ausladendes Thema mit x Varianten und Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen XYZ (ich darf dich doch XYZ nennen?)!



Alter Knabe, ich LIEBE diese rhetorische Figur im Ükel, sie klingt so schön nach Ledersesseln, Whiskygläsern und schmauchigen Pfeifen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Alter Knabe, ich LIEBE diese rhetorische Figur im Ükel, sie klingt so schön nach Ledersesseln, Whiskygläsern und schmauchigen Pfeifen..




Ja diese Kosenamen haben etwas persönliches und sind ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Ükels.

Wo ist eigentlich ÖffÖff?


----------



## feederbrassen

Öff Öff schreibt bestimmt in seinem Blog


----------



## Zander Jonny

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Pffffftttttt.............
> 
> Hier im Ükel sind die Dinger unnützes Beiwerk.
> 
> Schmecken ja gut aber ansonsten mir egal.



Würde ich auch sagen wenn es bei mir keine gäbe 

Schmecken lecker, unvergleichlich geiler Biss und sehr wunderhübsch


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich ÖffÖff?



Erschüttert die anglerische Welt in ihren Grundfesten. Oder schreibt nen Buch oder zwei. Oder Beides.
(@ öfföff: Bitte nicht übelnehmen, old chap, ist lieb gemeint. Voller Support!)


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich ÖffÖff?


Der ist sicher in einem rabenschwarzen Geheimzirkel gegen die Heckbremsrolle zu Gange. Satanas abraxxas...


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der ist sicher in einem rabenschwarzen Geheimzirkel gegen...



Nicht das H-Wort!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab hier schon 2 bis 3 mal reingeschaut, ich habe aber zu tuuuuuuun.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Beim Loten ?


----------



## feederbrassen

Ah siehste, ihm entgeht hier NICHTS


----------



## Professor Tinca

Er liegt auf der Lauer bis das böse H-Wort fällt und dann kommt er ausm Gebüsch.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich



DA ISSA, DA ISSA! Na also! Tolles Bild, Phidias hätt dich nicht besser meisseln können!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim Loten ?



Möglicherweise. Vielleicht mache ich aber auch nur das, was ihr nur in der Theorie könnt.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab hier schon 2 bis 3 mal reingeschaut, ich habe aber zu tuuuuuuun.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321120


Die Haltung lässt zu Wünschen übrig


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er liegt auf der Lauer bis das böse H-Wort fällt und dann kommt er ausm Gebüsch.



Solange er was an hat...


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim Loten ?


Kann und darf man mit einer H-Rolle überhaupt loten???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ah siehste, ihm entgeht hier NICHTS



Ich hab schon reingeschaut, ich kann aber nicht 10 Dinge Zeitgleich machen und jede Diskussion erwartet ja auch irgendwo etwas ehrliche Anteilnahme. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist schon voll genug und da du keine Ketten an Blei magst, will ich mit dir auch nicht schreiben. 



Andal schrieb:


> Kann und darf man mit einer *H-Rolle* überhaupt loten???



Das ist unter die Gürtellinie, definitiv!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die Haltung lässt zu Wünschen übrig



Schau mal, die Wurststellung.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Kann und darf man mit einer H-Rolle überhaupt loten???



Das ist wie mit der Glutenallergie meiner Missus. Jede chemische Spur von Gluten ist tödlich, aber offenbar wird der böse Reizstoff von Schokolade, Karamel und Eiscreme neutralisiert...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wer hat fotogafiert?
Der Möter?


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich schaue auf die Schnur deiner Rolle und sehe Rot. 
MS, Milo, Quantum fallen mir auf die schnelle ein


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schau mal, die Wurststellung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321121


Mein dazu werde ich mich nicht äußern. Das ist aller erste Sahne


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hatte vorgestern die Buhnen mal nach Döbeln abgeklopft, bei Windstärke 50 war das auch alles sehr angenehm. Obendrauf hatte ich mein Trinken wiederholt vergessen, da habe ich doch glatt den Saft vom Dosenmais getrunken und bin wie ein junges Reh über die letzten beiden Buhnen gehüpft. Die restlichen Köpfe waren nämlich wie eure Haare, einfach verschwunden.

Ich konnte sogar 2 Bisse verbuchen, zwischenzeitlich musste ich aber meine Avon einfangen. Das Schwimmbrot um etwaige Fische feststellen zu können fraßen dann die Krähen, die sich im Sturzflug darauf stürzten. Der ganzen Show folgten 10 Möwen und ein Raubvogel. Ich bin dann mit viiiiiiiiiiiel zu schwerem Gerät zum kleinen Fluss. Siehe da, großer Haken, große Pose, dicke Schnur, nicht mal ein einziges Rotauge (!) am gleichen Spot, wo ich feinst und filigran über 50 fangen konnte.

Danach gelang es mir Stromauf noch einen Döbel von 30 Zentimeter im Abendlicht zu fangen, halb verdurstet ging es dann Nachhause.

#Dosenmaisrettetleben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer hat fotogafiert?
> Der Möter?



Ich selbst. Das kann ich mittlerweile ganz passabel. Einfach nur nen Stativ, schnell laufen und fertig ab.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich schaue auf die Schnur deiner Rolle und sehe Rot.
> MS, Milo, Quantum fallen mir auf die schnelle ein



Werder, noch. 5.000 Meter Schnur von Balzer, 4 Jahre Alt und irgendwie noch nicht verbraucht. Ist ne Allroundschnur mit etwas Dehnung für den Nahbereich/Stippen/Pickern und alles, wo ich nicht gerade 50m werfen muss.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schau mal, die Wurststellung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321121


Das ist die Vorübung zum "Kackenden Storch"! - Sehr gelungen - Chappeau!!!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist die Vorübung zum "xxx Storch"! - Sehr gelungen - Chappeau!!!



lieber Andal, jetzt muss ich mal neugierig sein: Was ist coiffuremäßig aktuell, die pflegeleichten Captain Picard 3mm aus dem Avatar, oder die würdige weiße Löwenmähne im herbstlichen Garten?


----------



## Andal

Das Bild ist 6 Jahre alt. Mittlerweile bevorzugt mein liebes Haupt den eher haarlosen Look.


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist die Vorübung zum "Kackenden Storch"! - Sehr gelungen - Chappeau!!!


Das ist Vorbildlich .


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das Bild ist 6 Jahre alt. Mittlerweile bevorzugt mein liebes Haupt den eher haarlosen Look.



Alter Angeber, willst nur Dein Riesenhirn zur Geltung bringen!


----------



## Andal

Das ist vor allem formidable, wenn die Steckverbindung der Rute mal sehr streng geht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Alter Angeber, willst nur Dein Riesenhirn zur Geltung bringen!


Mut zur Häßlichkeit - das lernt man mit dem Alter!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> 1. Besseren Angelplatz aussuchen
> Vielleicht hätte ich näher am Schilf angeln sollen, statt auf die Oberflächenaktivitäten zu achten. Da waren an der Stelle vielleicht nur ein Schwarm Winzlinge? Wobei es ja heißt, wo kleine Fische sind, sind auch große Fische?



Momentan kannst du davon ausgehen, das die Fische noch etwas weiter entfernt vom Ufer stehen. Nicht ganz tief, aber auch nicht sehr flach. Meiner Erfahrung nach solltest du dich auf die mittleren Bereiche konzentrieren. Irgendwo da lungern die großen Brassen rum. Findest du altes Kraut, stehen die Rotaugen drin. Am Ufer fängt man sicherlich seine Fische, dafür wäre es mir jetzt aber noch zu früh/windig/zu wenig Nahrung.




Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> 2. Zielgenauer den Futterplatz anlegen





Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine recht große Streuung bei meinen Würfen. Es gelingt mir noch nicht so gut den Futterkorb wiederholt an die gleiche Stelle zu bekommen. Das mit dem Clip an der Rolle habe ich irgendwie nicht raus. Dadurch hat sich das Futter auf zu großer Fläche verteilt.



Zentrierter Futterplatz ist die absolut wichtigste Sache beim Feedern. Du musst keinen Bierdeckel genau anwerfen, eine Tischplatte macht aber Sinn. Nach einem Fehlwurf sofort wieder reinholen und die alte Stelle attackieren. Dort warten die Fische, welche du im Vorfeld gelockt hast. Sie Schwimmen selten 10 Meter weiter, um an deinem Fehlwurf zu Naschen. "Never sit on a bad cast". Sitze immer gerade zum Ufer, leg die Rute auf 10 Uhr ab und werfe immer nach vorne. Dann funktioniert das auch ganz gut. Wegen dem Klipp immer die Rute nach Oben oder zur Seite halten, damit die Rute den Einschlag des Korbs abpuffert. So geht wenig Energie auf die Schnur im Klipp.




Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> 3. Selektiver Ködern





Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Ich dachte mit meinen Köder und Hakencombo würde ich schon die großen Fische selektieren, aber selbst am 8er Haken mit 2 Rotwürmern hatte eine Mini-Plötze gebissen. Hätte ich da noch größere Haken und noch mehr Würmer anbieten sollen oder sollte ich mal Pellets/Mini-Boilies probieren. Wie kann man mit Maden und Würmern noch die kleinen Fische "abschrecken" und die großen Fische anziehen?



Große Fische beißen nicht nur auf große Köder. Große Köder sind lediglich Selektiv und dein Angeltag unter Umständen lang und Fischlos. Wenn du das beste aus allen Welten willst, nimmst du ein Bündel aus Pinkies oder 3 Maden. Du fängst damit sowohl sehr große, als auch kleine Fische. Bei lebenden Ködern jeder Art ist es aber auch so, das Fische sie attackieren. Es spielt keine Rolle, wie klein sind. Selbst der Saft aus einem Wurm ist ein Nährwert. Um die großen Fische am Platz in "Wallung" zu bringen, ruhig 5 Maden per Wurf im Korb rausbefördern, auch mal Mais oder Weizen. Geb ihnen die Optionen und rotiere zwischen den Ködern, die du Fütterst. Versuche nicht, das anzuködern, was du nicht fütterst, es senkt die Chancen einfach drastisch (oft).




Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> 4. Lockfutter für größere Fische





Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht das Futter eher kleine Fische angezogen? Waren die großen Fische nicht in Fresslaune und mein Futter hat sie da auch nicht verführen können?
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand ja noch einen Tipp bzw. ich habe noch was übersehen? Danke auf jeden Fall fürs Lesen!



Du hast nichts falsch gemacht. Wir haben gerade den Februar passiert. Der Temperaturen und das Wetter schwanken. Sofern dein Futter nicht aktiv war (aufsteigende Partikel, wolkenbildene Eigenschaften), warst du auf dem richtigen Weg. Es kann helfen, richtig gelbes Futter zu verwenden, das klappt aber auch nicht überall. Im Endeffekt ist der Gehalt und die "Grobheit" entscheidend, wenn es um größere Fische beim Feedern geht. Du musst ihnen auch das Futter hinlegen, was sie brauchen und das geht nur über Partikel.

Nachtrag:

Du hast das Etang von Browning verwendet. Es ist sehr aktiv, schlägt Wolken und ist somit für kleine Fische und Rotaugen ideal. Wenn du auf große Fische aus warst, ist dieser Mix das glatte Gegenteil von dem, was du nutzen solltest.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab mein Tagespensum durch. Über was diskutieren wir jetzt? Specimenhunter dissen? Andere Foren schlecht machen? Die Elbe fragen, warum ihr das Wasser jetzt bis zum Hals steht? Wieso Anglingdirect einfach keine 10% Rabattaktion hat und ich die Sachen vorher nicht bestelle? Ob ich mir 1 Kilogramm Mistwürmer gönne? Sind Pellets nun ökologisch sinnvoll oder nicht?

Soll ich ne CR-Debatte in irgendeinem Unterforum anzetteln oder den DAFV im Politikbereich loben?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Über was diskutieren wir jetzt?



Machs doch einfach wie alle anderen Ükels auch: Such Dir was aus!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Machs doch einfach wie alle anderen Ükels auch: Such Dir was aus!



Mir fällt nichts ein. Maximal: Warum erfahren Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Giebel, allgemein Silvers, aber auch Döbel keine Liebe? Mal abgesehen davon, das wir im Ükel im Elfenbeinturm sitzen, sind diese Arten komplett vom Radar verschwunden. Das kann doch nicht nur wegen der nicht ganz so heroischen Wachstumsgrenze begründet sein?

Und WIESO stirbt das Posenangeln eigentlich auf ganzer Linie aus? Es liegt bereits im Koma!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .................. Über was diskutieren wir jetzt? ..................



Am besten Raubfisch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Am besten Raubfisch



Jo! Im Herbst mit Fetzen vom Köfi auf Zander am Haar? Mit der Feederrute natürlich und nem Futterkorb davor, um dem Thread die Ehre zu erweisen.


----------



## Andal

Ein friedvoller Themenvorschlag......

https://www.ebay.de/itm/XXL-Tackle-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Angekommen ist eine sauber verarbeitete "Laptoptasche" mit einer sinnvollen und  soliden Box füs Kleinzeug. Neben der Box ist noch ausreichend Platz für längliche Dinge, wie Meterstab, Fischtöter u.s.w.

Bin noch am sortieren, was so alles zu den Nubsies, Haken, Blei und Futterkörben reinkommt. Das soll mal b.a.w. meine Barbentasche für die anstehende Saison werden.

Fazit: Tasche und Box empfehlenswert und der Preis ist wirklich nicht schlecht!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und WIESO stirbt das Posenangeln eigentlich auf ganzer Linie aus? Es liegt bereits im Koma!



Ich angel gerne im April/Mai/Juni mit der Pose auf Aal... Macht ja megabock und ist entspannend..


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und WIESO stirbt das Posenangeln eigentlich auf ganzer Linie aus? Es liegt bereits im Koma!


Vielleicht erlebt es bei mir ein kurzes Intermezzo, wenn das Schneewasser durch ist und hoffentlich warmer Regen den Fluss füllt. Sonst ist es eher müssig, mit Stopseln zu fischen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> eine sauber verarbeitete "Laptoptasche" mit einer sinnvollen und  soliden Box füs Kleinzeug. Neben der Box ist noch ausreichend Platz für längliche Dinge, wie Meterstab, Fischtöter u.s.w.
> 
> Bin noch am sortieren, was so alles zu den Nubsies, Haken, Blei und Futterkörben reinkommt. Das soll mal b.a.w. meine Barbentasche für die anstehende Saison werden.
> 
> Fazit: Tasche und Box empfehlenswert und der Preis ist wirklich nicht schlecht!



Ich bin da aus meiner Perspektive sehr Skeptisch. Die coole Laptoptasche -eigentlich clever- nimmt ja nur das Nubsi Compartment auf: Und schon wieder hat der One-Man-One-Rod Angler () ein weiteres Gepäckstück auf dem Buckel, denn das Laptoptäschen wird vermutlich nicht in den großen, dicken Rover-Räuber-Hotzenplotz-Rucksack passen.
Ich bleibe dabei: Der Prüfstein für die richtige Gepäcklösung ist und bleibt der Weidezaun!

Da fällt mir ein: Wenn die blaue Ikea-Tasche eines Tages mal in Roving Farbe für 3,95- produziert werden würde, dann hätten die Herren Korum, Fox, Drennan und Nash mal ne echte Herausforderung..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich angel gerne im April/Mai/Juni mit der Pose auf Aal... Macht ja megabock und ist entspannend..



Hey, das ist ja auch was für mich, wenn ich ein bisschen rumstümpern will. Hier dürfte auch so einiges gehen, weil alles mit der Elbe verbunden ist. Scheen mit Madenbündel oder Würmchen die Abenstunden am Graben zwischen den Wildschweinen verbringen oder den Biber auf der Buhne streicheln. Prinzipiell habe ich da auch Lust drauf. Hab mir auch schon Knicklichtadapter für meine Feederruten in den Warenkorb gepackt.

In meiner Kindheit haben die Aale immer kurz vor/kurz nach der Dämmerung gebissen und meist zwischen 02.00 Uhr und 04.00 Uhr. Wie sehen deine Erfahrungen aus?



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht erlebt es bei mir ein kurzes Intermezzo, wenn das Schneewasser durch ist und hoffentlich warmer Regen den Fluss füllt. Sonst ist es eher müssig, mit Stopseln zu fischen.



Ich finde die Pose Klasse, zumindest im Fluss. An Stillgewässern ist mir das je nach Gewässer einfach zu anstrengend. Du kommst mit der Stipp/Kopfrute oft nicht dorthin, wo du musst. Und 5 Stunden auf einen Biss zu warten und dabei eine Pose zu beobachten geht mir auch nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## Andal

Weidezäune hat es hier nicht. Der eigene Mundvorrat kommt in ein kleines Rucksackerl. Rute, Kescherstab, Bankstick in die eine Hand und der Stuhl mit dem Keschernetz und dem Falteimer darin in die andere. Bei den kurzen Wegen ist das ein Klacks zu tragen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Wenn die blaue Ikea-Tasche eines Tages mal in Roving Farbe für 3,95- produziert werden würde, dann hätten die Herren Korum, Fox, Drennan und Nash mal ne echte Herausforderung..



Pfffff. Ich hab letzte Woche mit nem Kollegen aus der....nennen wir es "Szene" lange debattiert. Er arbeitet für einen großen Hersteller im Angelbereich. Wir kamen bei den Feederspitzen an. Produktionspreis unter einem Euro, verkauft werden sie aber für 15 Euro. Warum?

Das liegt einzig an den Händlern, die ihre Margen darauf so hoch anlegen. Die Hersteller wiederum kämpfen damit, müssen es aber akzeptieren. Jetzt kaufe ich meinen Ersatz erstrecht aus China!


----------



## Andal

Bis die kommt, werden wir uns nicht mehr damit befassen. Dann sind wir froh, wenn alles in den Rolator passt.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In meiner Kindheit haben die Aale immer kurz vor/kurz nach der Dämmerung gebissen und meist zwischen 02.00 Uhr und 04.00 Uhr. Wie sehen deine Erfahrungen aus?



Ich sehe immer zu das ich etwa ne knappe Stunde vor der Dämmerung alls aufgebaut habe und bleibe in etwa immer so bis 1-2 Uhr..
Angel dann aber bei mir an den Kanälen in NRW..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

WTF. Gerade auf FB kriege ich ne Nachricht. Ein Mann schildert in seinem Video von einer Hausdurchsuchung, der Beschlagnahmung von Computer etc und allem was dazugehört. Wegen Catch and Release!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> WTF. Gerade auf FB kriege ich ne Nachricht. Ein Mann schildert in seinem Video von einer Hausdurchsuchung, der Beschlagnahmung von Computer etc und allem was dazugehört. Wegen Catch and Release!



Ich hoffe, es ging um Fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es ging um Fische.



Anglerboard. Nicht Triebtäterboard. Guten Morgen Minimax.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> WTF. Gerade auf FB kriege ich ne Nachricht. Ein Mann schildert in seinem Video von einer Hausdurchsuchung, der Beschlagnahmung von Computer etc und allem was dazugehört. Wegen Catch and Release!


Fangen und Freilassen.Die spinnen die Römer.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Mach mir keine Bange !!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Überleg mal, der Schildert sogar davon, das sie die Bude seiner Freunding 40 Kilometer wegen Verstoß gegen TSG durchsucht haben. Wenn das so stimmt, dann ist das ein extrem krasser Skandal. Welcher Staatsanwalt ermöglicht solch harten Geschütze? Na hoffentlich wird das Öffentlich zur Schau getragen, damit sich Justiz und Co. nicht aus der Affäre ziehen können.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Hauptsache es gibt kein Dominoeffekt !!!
Wäre ja tödlich für uns Angler...


----------



## Andal

Zum Thema lösen kann ich den da empfehlen... wenn es nicht grad Küttfisch ist. Aber bei Aalen perfekt - ohne Anfassen!


----------



## Andal

Darum: Was mit dem Fang passiert, geht keinen was an. Und die, die es drauf anlegen... siehe oben!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hauptsache es gibt kein Dominoeffekt !!!
> Wäre ja tödlich für uns Angler...



Ich würde mir einfach mal wünschen, das es Medial richtig Knallt an allen Fronten. Dieser Humbug nicht mal schnell nen Foto machen zu können oder den Fisch nur unter "Gnaden Gottes" zurücksetzen zu können ist die Spitze der Bevormundung. Es ist richtig, das wir im Umgang mit dem Fisch behutsam sein müssen. Jeder der seine Beute aber unter klarer Absicht releasen will, schadet ihr logischerweise nicht im tödlichen Maße, weil er ihn wiederholt fangen möchte.

PETA hört ohnehin nicht auf, egal was wir tun, also immer schön vorwärts und mitten rein ins Getümmel!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Nicht schlecht, muß ich mal antesten...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Hör auf mir mit PETA !!!
Bei den bleibt der Mansch ja auf der Strecke...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jau, stell dir mal vor die Polizei stürmt das Haus vor den Augen deines 10 Jahre alten Sohns, weil du Fische releast. Dahingehend aber abwarten, so krass können die doch nicht nur deswegen vorgehen? Wenn doch, ist die "Rechtsstaatlichkeit" um ein weiteres mal gaaaaaaaaanz Tief gefallen. Diese Heckbremsenlordschaften.


----------



## Andal

Ich sehe das Problem mehr auf der Seite derer, die wirklich jedes Fischlein medial verarbeiten zu müssen. Die wirklich alles ablichten und vor allem veröffentlichen müssen und natürlich in Großbuchstaben darauf hinweisen, zu welcher Feldpostnummer sie gehören.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Und tun sie es nicht, wäre dann seitens der Tierrechtler ruhe? Eher tragen sie das Angeln im letzten Zucken widerstandslos zu Grabe, als das wir uns an deren Weltbild anpassen könnten. Natürlich soll der Fisch gut behandelt sein, aber die Wohnung stürmen deswegen? Ob nun jemand seine Bildchen macht oder nicht ist ja auch vollkommen schnuppe, solange er es nicht übertreibt. Ich freue mich um jedes tolle Bild, denn ohne diese wäre unser Forum wie eine Wiese ohne Blumen.

Klappt im Rest der Welt ja auch oder sind wir Deutschen wieder sehr speziell? Aber gut, bei uns brauchst du auch 40 Erlaubnisscheine für 10 Gewässer.


----------



## Andal

Also ich weiß noch nicht mal von dem Fall. Weißt du, wie der sich vorher auf FB präsentiert hat, wem er alles auf die Füsse gesprungen ist? Ich weiß es nicht!

Ich weiß aber, dass aus den paar geposteten Fischen mir keiner einen Strick drehnen kann, weil ich meinen Mund geschlossen und die Finger dazu still halte. Einige schwimmen wieder und einige haben mir trefflich gemundet. Aber das weiß auch nur ich und sonst keiner. Verstehst du!?

Aber wer sich ums Verrecken ins Rampenlicht stellen muss, der braucht sich auch nicht wundern, wenn mal ein Scheinwerfer blendet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab mir das von ihm angesehen, ist nen Welsangler. Da wirkt es natürlich dank der recht sehr, verdammt, eigentlich riesigen, gigantischen Fische natürlich fabelhaft passend für jeden Staatsanwalt. Er angelt aber wohl in Frankreich, dann ist der Fall besonders delikat, weil die deutsche Rechtsprechung dort keine Handhabe hat. In jedem Falle breche ich eine Lanze für den Kollegen, obgleich natürlich ich nicht alle Praktiken der Wallerinos gut heiße.

Und der Scheinwerfer Andal, der leuchtet auch auf uns im Forum. Nur wenige Klicks und du bist im Spotlight. Was soll bei Fotos aber passieren? Ich sage, der Fisch ist tot. Auch alle im Setzkescher. Was soll passieren? Es kann niemand mich dafür belangen, obwohl alle wissen, was ich tue. Videos sind natürlich ne andere Kiste.

Wer natürlich mit CR wirbt und es an die Glocke hängt (recht hast du), sich damit profiliert und ins Hardlinertum geht (keine Fische essen), der hat natürlich irgendwann das von dir beschriebene Problem. Ich bin mal gespannt, was bei dem Knaben rauskommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2545478585524956


----------



## Andal

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Was ein Staatsanwalt anordnet und am Ende verantworten muss, ist noch lange nicht das Urteil, welches in letzter Instanz gesprochen wird. Wir werden es ja sicher irgendwann erfahren. Und vielleicht viel mehr erfahren, als jetzt die Mutmaßungen hergeben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Siehst du das Video überhaupt, Knallnase?  (Mini)


----------



## Drillsucht69

Andal schrieb:


> Aber wer sich ums Verrecken ins Rampenlicht stellen muss, der braucht sich auch nicht wundern, wenn mal ein Scheinwerfer blendet.



Vollkommen bei Dir...

Ich finde aber Bilder auch sehr gut und sehe die mir gerne an...Das motiviert mich noch mehr zum Angeln als ich es schon eh bin...
Ich Poste selbst keine Bilder mehr, einfach kein bock mehr drauf...Es gibt immer welche die was zum kacken haben...


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das von ihm angesehen, ist nen Welsangler. Da wirkt es natürlich dank der recht sehr, verdammt, eigentlich riesigen, gigantischen Fische natürlich fabelhaft passend für jeden Staatsanwalt. Er angelt aber wohl in Frankreich, dann ist der Fall besonders delikat, weil die deutsche Rechtsprechung dort keine Handhabe hat. In jedem Falle breche ich eine Lanze für den Kollegen, obgleich natürlich ich nicht alle Praktiken der Wallerinos gut heiße.
> 
> Und der Scheinwerfer Andal, der leuchtet auch auf uns im Forum. Nur wenige Klicks und du bist im Spotlight. Was soll bei Fotos aber passieren? Ich sage, der Fisch ist tot. Auch alle im Setzkescher. Was soll passieren? Es kann niemand mich dafür belangen, obwohl alle wissen, was ich tue. Videos sind natürlich ne andere Kiste.
> 
> Wer natürlich mit CR wirbt und es an die Glocke hängt (recht hast du), sich damit profiliert und ins Hardlinertum geht (keine Fische essen), der hat natürlich irgendwann das von dir beschriebene Problem. Ich bin mal gespannt, was bei dem Knaben rauskommt.



sic!
Und das find ich richtig, wenn Du eine solche Nachricht ruhig, und klar und mit Hintergrundinfo zu Gehör bringst. Danke dafür! Irgendeine Alarm-Facebook-Rülpserei zu reproduzieren, muss ja auf eine satirische Entgegnung stossen. Und ich werde immer Wachsam sein. Eine Nachricht muss ja nicht immer polarisieren um interessant zu sein:
Aber in der Sache Pflichte ich the Andal bei: Einfach mal ein Gang runterschalten in puncto Eitelkeit. Sagt nicht Walton, das nicht die Annerkennung nicht die Umwelt macht, sondern das Innere?
Sei lieb,
Deine Knallnase,
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ...Es gibt immer welche die was zum kacken haben...





Du, ich hab heute was über "Maden Online Bestellen" in Facebookgruppen geteilt, da gibt es auch Leute, die sowas für den Untergang der Kleinsthändler halten und es davon ableiten. Es gibt unter 1.000.000 Interessierten und anerkennenden Menschen immer 2 die Stinken müssen. Das ist ein Naturgesetz. Selbst, wenn du es logisch erklärst. Sie sind frustriert, angeln Scheisse und haben keinen Baum zum Vollquatschen. Leider sind die restlichen 999.998 oft Still und lethargisch.

Würden die nämlich das Ausdrücken, was sie empfinden, würden die Kackstifte mit ihrer Negativität längst aufgegeben haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Einfach mal ein Gang runterschalten in puncto Eitelkeit.
> Deine Knallnase,
> Minimax



Das ist eben das Problem. Wo beginnt diese Eitelkeit? Ich empfinde es als Eitel, wenn im Ükel Leute mir stets von großen Fischen etwas vorschwafeln, aber nicht das kleine Rotauge schätzen können. Wie viel Walton steckt in diesem Fakt? 

Ist es nicht vielmehr so, das wir unsere Eitelkeit auf das Umlagern, was unserem Spiegelbild nicht gerecht wird? Ich meine mal, das jemand sich in seinem Ruhm nicht sonnen kann, wenn es keine Sonne gibt.


----------



## Andal

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vollkommen bei Dir...
> 
> Ich finde aber Bilder auch sehr gut und sehe die mir gerne an...Das motiviert mich noch mehr zum Angeln als ich es schon eh bin...
> Ich Poste selbst keine Bilder mehr, einfach kein bock mehr drauf...Es gibt immer welche die was zum kacken haben...


Man kann ja durchaus Bilder der Fänge posten. Nur sollte man das nach meiner Meinung so tun, dass einem keiner mehr ans Bein pinkeln kann.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem. Wo beginnt diese Eitelkeit? Ich empfinde es als Eitel, wenn im Ükel Leute mir stets von großen Fischen etwas vorschwafeln, aber nicht das kleine Rotauge schätzen können. Wie viel Walton steckt in diesem Fakt?



lieber FF, ich kann mich dazu nicht äußern, ich habe seit Monaten keinen Fisch mehr gefangen, der nicht auch von einer Libellenlarve hätte erbeutet werden können. Eines weiss ich aber: Im Ükel schwafeln nur die wenigsten, sie plaudern. Und vor allem schwafeln sie Dir nicht vor, unsere Posts richten sich an alle, voller Freude. Fühl Dich davon doch nicht unter ruck gesetzt. Wunderbare Fische werden en Passant erwähnt, fast verschämt, von jung und alt. Und klar mag der Döbel- sehr zu meinem Leidwesen, denn dieser Fisch hasst und meidet mich- nun hoch im Kurs stehen, aber warte den Frühling ab, dann, werden herrliche Rotaugenfänge von nah und fern berichtet werden. Hybris, Arroganz und Eitelkeit im Ükel sind sehr gut eingrenzbar, vorherrschend sind Neugier, Freude, und auch ein bisschen Fängerstolz. (hach, ich wünschte, ich könnte auch mal wieder ein fischi oder zwei vermelden..)


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem. Wo beginnt diese Eitelkeit? Ich empfinde es als Eitel, wenn im Ükel Leute mir stets von großen Fischen etwas vorschwafeln, aber nicht das kleine Rotauge schätzen können. Wie viel Walton steckt in diesem Fakt?


Jedem Fisch, natürlich auch dem kleinen Fisch sei alle Ehre. Nur sieh es doch bitte auch ein, dass es Leute gibt, die es nicht unbedingt auf die Kleinen anlegen. Wenn ich lieber einen 8er Haken montiere, denn einen 16er, weil ich so versuche eben nicht viele kleine Fische fange, dann ist das so legitim, wie deine Vorgehensweise. Das hat rein gar nix mit Eitelkeiten zu tun. Das ist lediglich eine persönliche Sicht auf die Dinge.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> lieber FF, ich kann mich dazu nicht äußern, ich habe seit Monaten keinen Fisch mehr gefangen, der nicht auch von einer Libellenlarve hätte erbeutet werden können. Eines weiss ich aber: Im Ükel *schwafeln* nur die wenigsten, sie plaudern. Wunderbare Fische werden en Passant erwähnt, fast verschämt, von jung und alt. Und klar mag der Döbel- sehr zu meinem Leidwesen, denn dieser Fisch hasst und meidet mich- nun hoch im Kurs stehen, aber warte den Frühling ab, dann, werden herrliche Rotaugenfänge von nah und fern berichtet werden. Hybris, Arroganz und Eitelkeit im Ükel sind sehr gut eingrenzbar, vorherrschend sind Neugier, Freude, und auch ein bisschen Fängerstolz.



Dahingehend sehe ich eine andere Entwicklung. Wir haben einst an der Kunst des Angelns unser Tun festgemacht, jetzt Wetteifern wir schon um einen Fisch mit dem Nachweis seiner Größe um den Olymp. Was des einen Spaß ist, kann des anderen leidvoller Druck in der sich zu beweisenden Situation sein. Der Döbel ist nicht der Anfang und das Ende der Welt, ist ein Wesen wie die Rotfeder, ob klein oder groß.

Und mein Köder ging auf, denn bewusst habe ich in meinem Beitrag nicht beschrieben, das ich Andal damit nicht meine. Das ist doch genau, das, was ich meinte.



Andal schrieb:


> Jedem Fisch, natürlich auch dem kleinen Fisch sei alle Ehre. Nur sieh es doch bitte auch ein, dass es Leute gibt, die es nicht unbedingt auf die Kleinen anlegen. Wenn ich lieber einen 8er Haken montiere, denn einen 16er, weil ich so versuche eben nicht viele kleine Fische fange, dann ist das so legitim, wie deine Vorgehensweise. Das hat rein gar nix mit Eitelkeiten zu tun. Das ist lediglich eine persönliche Sicht auf die Dinge.



Und ich antworte darauf ganz einfach:

Lieber Andal, es ist mir vollkommen gleich wie jemand im Ükel angelt oder nicht, weil die Glocke im Kopf meiner fantastischen Angelwelt eben ein Anriss meiner Existenz am Wasser ist. Meine Erfahrungen und Leidenschaft entspringt meiner Handlungen Tag für Tag am Wasser. Nirgends stand je geschrieben, das grobes Angeln falsch wäre oder keinen Erfolg bringt, geschweige denn, das ein Haken voluminösen Ausmaßes verkehrt bei einem großen Maul des Fisches wäre.

Allerdings ist eben der flehende Nachruf und das machst du gerne jedesmal, große Fische, nicht fein angeln zu müssen, ein ständiger Begleiter, wenn ein Jünger der feinen Fischerei sich Kundtut. Küttfisch hier, Fischlein dort. Es ist aber ein Mythos. Ich habe das letztes Jahr auf diese Weise Specimen gefangen, ohne mir dabei ein Bein auszureißen. Du musst doch anerkennen, das ich Schleien, ja "Gravel Pit", denn solche Löcher sind es auch, in beständiger Frequenz überlisten konnte, auch im Format, wo viele Angler nur von Träumen.

Natürlich favorisiere ich diese feinen Taktiken, gerne teile ich sie auch mit den Menschen im Ükel, denn sie sind Praktikabel. Ich fing beim Pickern eine 6 Kilogramm Brasse, Schleien so Groß wie Kinder, einen Döbel von fast 60 Zentimeter, Rotaugen im Handtaschenformat. Und nie habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, das es nur so gehen würde und ihr alle Falsch an euer Tagwerk geht. Vielmehr wird es eingestreut und ständig in den Raum geworfen, aber ohne Substanz oder Nachweis. Es ist wie mit Kochtopf seiner zynischen Bemerkungen zum Buch. Eine Stunde vorher schrieb ich, das ich 200 Bücher besitze, aber kein E-Book. Diese Dinge sind es, wenn ich in jedem Falle mich zu wehren weiß und das kann ich besser, als viele es ertragen könnten.

Ich habe kein Problem mit plumsangelnden Kochpotts oder barbelnden Andals. Ich bin aber empfindlich, wenn mir jemand versucht die harte Arbeit meiner klar, konstant und sich IMMER wiederholenden Erfolge mit Beisätzen zu flankieren. Es ist mir doch vollkommen gleich, ob ihr nun eine Schleie oder einen Döbel fangt und wie ihr das macht, denn nicht das WIE ist für mich dann Relevant, sondern die Freude. Die Leute hier haben für mich einen ganz anderen Stellenwert abseits des Angelns. Alex baut sein Haus, ein Projekt das Größer ist als jeder Döbel, ich labe mich an Georgs Fotos, Xianeli seinen Ausflügen nach Holland oder den vielen Geschichten vom Wasser. Bewertet habe ich nie einen einzigen der Kumpanen aufgrund ihrer Fähigkeiten am Wasser. Ich necke mich genauso mit Ralf, wie mit dem Prof. Es sind diese Menschlichkeiten, die mich interessieren. Ich sehe jeden Tag genügend Fische, sie sind hier Nachrangig.

Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, was ich einsehen soll. Habe ich dir jemals geschrieben, das du anders Angeln musst? Ich bitte dich, mich zu zitieren, um mich im Falle des Falles entschuldigen zu können. Ich schreibe keinem Angler, der seinen Leben lang fischt vor, was er zu tun hat. Auch in keinem meiner Bericht, noch nie. Und eine Weisheit möchte ich Teilen:

Selbst wenn ich es auf die kleinen Anlege, fange ich wahre Größe.


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Bericht zu meinem heutigen Schneider-Ansitz:

Ich war für knapp 3 Stunden Netto-Angelzeit wieder am kleinen Teich auf der Pferdekoppel. 

Diesmal mit leichtem Gepäck: nur 1 Rute, Tasche, Hocker, Kescher:





Meine 1. und älteste Legerlite mit Ball-Bearing-Rolle und einer Angeltasche, die ich als Kind bekam

Das Wetter war prima, trocken, mäßig windig und die Sonne kam ab und an raus. 
Fischaktivitäten waren nur wenige zu verzeichen, ab und an blitzten die Flanken von fingerlangen „Wietings” neben der Schwingspitze auf.





Mein Anblick für knapp 3 Stunden, 2x zuckte die Swingtip

Gefüttert hab ich per Hand mit losen Pellets (Sorten und Größen gemischt). 
In die sach- und fachgerechte Nutzung des aus Bremen importierten Drennan-Katapults muß ich mich noch einarbeiten. 
Der Streukreis meiner Futterversuche war enorm.

Als Hakenköder hab ich drei verschiedene Pelletsorten probiert, unterschiedliche Aromen und Farben.
Offenbar war den Fischis heute nicht nach derartigen Leckerbissen - 2 Zupfer gab es, könnten auch Schnurschwimmer gewesen sein.

Immerhin haben sich die Nupsies ganz gut gemacht:




Die Nupsies für die Durchlaufmontage gefallen mir.
Hier ein 10gr-Arlesey-Blei an einem kleinen Drennan Run Ring hinter ner Guru Speed Bead.

Insgesamt auch ohne Fisch ein fast perfekter Vormittag.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Hocker



Wenn der Hocker unter deiner Tasche, im Bild zu erkennen, aus Holz war, dann hattest du ja trotzdem gut zu schleppen.


----------



## Andal

Und bei allem Verstädnis hast du eines komplett übersehen. Dieser Trööt, übrigens einer der friedvollsten und für mich anregendste im ganzen Netz, führt eine Form untereinander, die halt so gar nicht mehr deinem terminus entspricht, dir sozusagen entglitten ist. Hier geht es schon lange nicht mehr darum, die fantastischen Erkenntnisse und Leistungen eines einzelnen zu bejubeln. Hier findet ein sehr kultivierter Smalltalk statt. Die Kernaufgabe eines Stammtisches. Auch scheinen dir die Fähigkeiten abhanden gekommen zu scheinen, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen und zu verstehen. Wir plaudern, teilweise etwas spitz, aber wir plaudern. Du jedoch siehst alles immer verkrampfter. Das ist sehr schade. Du magst wohl diesen Stammtisch ins Leben gerufen haben. Aber er scheint dir entwachsen zu sein und du bist nicht der primus inter pares. Wenn wir also lieber über neckische 45 cm Döbel lästern, als über hochentwickelte Futtermischungen jubeln wollen, dann ist das eben so. Nur bekommen wir hier alle mit, wie dieses Lästern wirklich gemeint ist. Nur du scheinbar nicht.

Ganz einfach gesprochen: Wenn sich X Leute prächtig verstehen und einer nicht, an wem liegt es dann?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich es auf die kleinen Anlege, fange ich wahre Größe.



und das, old chaps, ist doch Ein Toast auf den wir alle in Vielfalt unser Glas erheben können, prost Freunde!


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn der Hocker unter deiner Tasche, im Bild zu erkennen, aus Holz war, dann hattest du ja trotzdem gut zu schleppen.



Haha, danke der Nachfrage - meinen stillosen Neuzeit-Hocker zeige ich ungern (Black&Decker mit Beutel dran - dort hab ich typischerweise ein altes Handtuch und heute meine Thermoskanne drin).


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, danke der Nachfrage - meinen stillosen Neuzeit-Hocker zeige ich ungern


Wir bewegen uns ja auch nicht in Kreisen, wo man sorgsam überlegen muss, wo man seinen Harris Tweed schneidern lässt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Und bei allem Verstädnis hast du eines komplett übersehen. Dieser Trööt, übrigens einer der friedvollsten und für mich anregendste im ganzen Netz, führt eine Form untereinander, die halt so gar nicht mehr deinem terminus entspricht, dir sozusagen entglitten ist. Hier geht es schon lange nicht mehr darum, die fantastischen Erkenntnisse und Leistungen eines einzelnen zu bejubeln. Hier findet ein sehr kultivierter Smalltalk statt. Die Kernaufgabe eines Stammtisches. Auch scheinen dir die Fähigkeiten abhanden gekommen zu scheinen, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen und zu verstehen. Wir plaudern, teilweise etwas spitz, aber wir plaudern. Du jedoch siehst alles immer verkrampfter. Das ist sehr schade. Du magst wohl diesen Stammtisch ins Leben gerufen haben. Aber er scheint dir entwachsen zu sein und du bist nicht der primus inter pares. Wenn wir also lieber über neckische 45 cm Döbel lästern, als über hochentwickelte Futtermischungen jubeln wollen, dann ist das eben so. Nur bekommen wir hier alle mit, wie dieses Lästern wirklich gemeint ist. Nur du scheinbar nicht.
> 
> Ganz einfach gesprochen: Wenn sich X Leute prächtig verstehen und einer nicht, an wem liegt es dann?



So sprichst du also von der Mehrheit aus deinem Elfenbeinturm heraus Andal, weil dir gerade danach ist? Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob das Erstellen eines Threads von Wichtigkeit ist, aber ich weiß auch darum, wie diese kleine Oase Mühsam aufgebaut wurde. Getan hast du dafür nichts, vielmehr hast du dich diesem Unterfangen angeschlossen, aus freien Stücken, wie wir alle. Der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden Speziell und unserer Vita ist doch, das ich eben nicht darum Hechle schnell im Phrasenwald Applaus zu ernten, da hast du recht, meine Aussagen sind dafür zu Krampfhaft. Ich kritisiere gerne, wenn jemand nur den geistigen Nachlassverwalter des waltonschen Erbes zitiert.

In deinem Falle ist es halt so, das du seit 10 Jahren in allen Foren nichts anderes machst, als zu schreiben. 16.000 Beiträge hier, 19.000 Beiträge dort, 500 drüben, 1200 hüben und das ohne Smartphone. Ich stelle deine Kompetenz deswegen oft und gerne infrage und ja, ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand der den ganzen Tag nur im Internet schreibt auch Angeln war. Das macht die Glaubwürdigkeit auch aus, wenn wir in großen Runden diskutieren.

Zu erwähnen brauche ich wohl nicht, das du bei jedem Angler der sein Hobby öffentlich vertritt, dich im Verdruss übst. Die Veits, die Chowns, diese und jene, alle haben sie sich verkauft. Nur du hast deine Fibel aus freien Stücken geschrieben oder Artikel für diverse Plattformen selbstlos verfasst. Ich sag dir ganz ehrlich meine Meinung Andal. Für mich warst und bist du schon immer ein Scharlatan gewesen. Sobald dir jemand nahe genug kommt, windest du dich wie ein Aal um die Materie. Du bist keinerlei Nachweis schuldig, nie hast du etwas zu erbringen. Aber du fordert, du beklagst, du bekundest, du betitelst.

Natürlich kann ich dich deswegen nicht ernst nehmen und ich werde es auch nie tun. Denn ich bin deiner Masche längst entwachsen. Du kannst dein Rattenfängerlied jeden Abend jodeln, richtiger wird es dennoch nie.


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Leute, mit friedvollen Grüßen klinke ich mich erstmal aus, bin 2 Tage unterwegs ohne Angel (vielleicht kommt der Wilson zum Schmökern mit).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, danke der Nachfrage - meinen stillosen Neuzeit-Hocker zeige ich ungern (Black&Decker mit Beutel dran - dort hab ich typischerweise ein altes Handtuch und heute meine Thermoskanne drin).



Hast du dir so eine Seat Box als Anschaffung schon einmal angesehen? Leider Fehlen die Maße, für das Wandern als Sitz und Koffer doch ideal. Steht bei mir auch weit oben auf der Liste. Dich erreicht die Nachricht in 2 Tagen dann! 

https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/advanta-coarse-seatbox


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> .



Nabend  Mr. Geomas.
Officer Minimax vom Ükel Department. Wir können uns doch setzen,oder? Ich hätt da einzwei Fragen zu ihrem Tackle. Lassen wir den Nübsie Kleinkram. Ich hab nur eine Frage: Wie kommt ein niegelnagelneuer Achatring an ihre Abu, komplett mit ner wundervollen Zwirnwicklung? War ja nicht häufig damals..
Mr. Geomas, wir wissen, das da ein geschickter Rutenbauer in ihrer Stadt operiert.. Wenn sie ma was vermitteln könnten..


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast du dir so eine Seat Box als Anschaffung schon einmal angesehen? Leider Fehlen die Maße, für das Wandern als Sitz und Koffer doch ideal. Steht bei mir auch weit oben auf der Liste. Dich erreicht die Nachricht in 2 Tagen dann!
> 
> https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/advanta-coarse-seatbox



...hänge doch noch am Rechner rum. Boxen in der Art hatte ich mal im Visier, aber die Anschaffung verworfen. Wenn ich mir so nen Klotz ans Bein binde, dann bitte mit einzeln höhenverstellbaren Füßen (die Easy Box von der Firma mit Hirsch ist noch im Rennen).


----------



## Andal

Ich schreibe viel. Ja. Weil ich als Frühverrenteter die Zeit dafür habe und weil ich nur ein paar Minuten zu Fuss ans Wasser habe, komme ich auch genügend zum Angeln. Es freut mich, wie sehr du dich um mich sorgst. Und ob meine Grundangelfibel frei an allen möglichen Orten herumfliegt, soll dich auch nicht belasten. Ich habe sie sogar mit der Vorstellung geschrieben, damit einen Ertrag zu haben. Dem ist aber nicht so und es würde nicht mal das "Fahrgeld" einspielen. "Auf Befehl" habe ich auch geschrieben. Not my cup of tea. Darum verbreite ich meinen geistigen Unrat, oder wie du ihn sonst benennen magst, frei von Absichten. Aber lassen wir das. Und wenn ich für dich ein Scharlatan bin... so what. Ich habe schon schlimmere Beschimpfungen schadlos überstanden!

Ich denke viel mehr, dass du aktuell etwas überlastet bist und deswegen etwas spröde reagierst. Dein Graben, deine Suchworte bei den Maschinen sind wohl alles etwas viel. Mach mal langsamer, entspanne dich, dann wirds schon wieder.

Nur eine Frage hätte ich noch. In welchem Elfenbeinturm lebe ich? Ich suche verbissen, aber kann ihn nicht entdecken!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ...hänge doch noch am Rechner rum. Boxen in der Art hatte ich mal im Visier, aber die Anschaffung verworfen. Wenn ich mir so nen Klotz ans Bein binde, dann bitte mit einzeln höhenverstellbaren Füßen (die Easy Box von der Firma mit Hirsch ist noch im Rennen).



Die Easybox gibt es nicht mehr. Sie wurde aus dem Sortiment genommen. Trabucco hat aber die selbe Box ebenso im Sortiment, gar etwas günstiger. Ich steige jetzt am Flüsschen zu Bait Waiter und Eimer um. Im Eimer habe ich alles, was ich brauche, die Köderboxen kommen danach darauf zum Einsatz. Eimer umdrehen, drauf sitzen und fertig. Die Easy Box wiegt mir zum Wandern nämlich wiederum zuviel.

Sensas hat ein wesentlich smartes Modell, liegt bei vielleicht 3,5 Kilogramm, dann aber nur mit wenig Stauraum unter dem Sitz. Dieses Teilchen wäre vielleicht der Wunschtraum, kommt aber erst in 2 oder 3 Monaten auf den Markt.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend  Mr. Geomas.
> Officer Minimax vom Ükel Department. Wir können uns doch setzen,oder? Ich hätt da einzwei Fragen zu ihrem Tackle. Lassen wir den Nübsie Kleinkram. Ich hab nur eine Frage: Wie kommt ein niegelnagelneuer Achatring an ihre Abu, komplett mit ner wundervollen Zwirnwicklung? War ja nicht häufig damals..
> Mr. Geomas, wir wissen, das da ein geschickter Rutenbauer in ihrer Stadt operiert.. Wenn sie ma was vermitteln könnten..



Lieber Minimax, der Startring (Leitring?) ist meines Wissens original, die Wicklung ebenfalls. Den Spitzenring mußte ich auswechseln lassen, hab mir sogar das fast perfekte Garn aus UK einfliegen lassen, dann hat der Mann vom Anglerladen die Wicklung übelst ausgeführt. Es war ihm so peinlich, daß er für die Arbeit kein Geld genommen hat. 
Einen kompetenten Rutenbauer hab ich in der Nähe leider nicht zur Hand (bin für jeden Tipp dankbar).
Die alten Ringe muß ich übrigens bei Gelegenheit mal unter die Lupe nehmen, so ganz „smooth” kommen die mir nicht vor.

Ach ja - ich hab die Rute gebraucht gekauft - ob der Vorbesitzer was an den Ringen gemacht hat entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, sieht aber nicht so aus.


----------



## geomas

@FF: normalerweise reicht mir ein simpler Hocker, im Sommer ein Schaumstoffsitzkissen oder gleich die Wiese. Zum Wanderangeln würd ich auch nie ne Box mitnehmen. An ein paar (auch ohne langen Fußweg gut erreichbaren) Angelstellen sind Hocker komplett unbrauchbar wegen des Gefälles - für diese Stellen wäre ne Box mit Beinen oder eben ein „Feederchair” schon ne prima Sache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Ich denke viel mehr, dass du aktuell etwas überlastet bist und deswegen etwas spröde reagierst. Dein Graben, deine Suchworte bei den Maschinen sind wohl alles etwas viel. Mach mal langsamer, entspanne dich, dann wirds schon wieder.



Lass gut sein, wir sind alt und gesittet Genug, um uns hier auszuweichen. Ich sehe davon ab, auf deine Beiträge in Zukunft Bezug zu nehmen und fertig ab. Warum du aber wiederum deine eigene Fibel als geistigen Unrat aus meiner Sicht verkaufen willst, ist mir Schleierhaft. Ich habe dein Werk nicht bewertet. Genau das ist aber eben mein Problem. Du Interpretierst immer irgendetwas, irgendwo, irgendwie rein. Es steht nirgends davon etwas geschrieben, genauso wenig zu deiner Art des Angelns. Noch nie.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg bei deinen (......)? Füge dort ein, was du möchtest. Ich investiere meine Kraft lieber in mein Hobby, die Lebenszeit für solch Nonsens ist zu Kurz.


----------



## Andal

Ist das die "102"?

Wenn du die Investition eingehen willst, dann kann ich dir meinen Rutenbauer ans Herz legen, sie zu renovieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @FF: normalerweise reicht mir ein simpler Hocker, im Sommer ein Schaumstoffsitzkissen oder gleich die Wiese. Zum Wanderangeln würd ich auch nie ne Box mitnehmen. An ein paar (auch ohne langen Fußweg gut erreichbaren) Angelstellen sind Hocker komplett unbrauchbar wegen des Gefälles - für diese Stellen wäre ne Box mit Beinen oder eben ein „Feederchair” schon ne prima Sache.



Das Wandern ist halt auch teuflisch und toll zugleich. Ich stand auch 4 Stunden an der Elbe, da wäre etwas zu sitzen zwischendurch angenehm. Auf der anderen Seite müssen wir den Kram ja schleppen. Es darf also nie viel Wiegen. Eine Lösung zwischen Sitzplatz und Tasche in einem ist definitiv am Besten. Ich bestelle mir vorerst einen Rucksack von Korum samt der Bait Waiter Geschichte und schaue mir das an. Nur geht das auf steinigen Buhnen mit dem Eimer auch nicht. Die perfekte Lösung wird es wohl nie geben.

Im Sommer im Gras zwischen den Zecken zu liegen ist halt auch nicht gerade toll. Ich musste mir letzte Jahr 7 (!) Stück ziehen.......


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ist das die "102"?
> 
> Wenn du die Investition eingehen willst, dann kann ich dir meinen Rutenbauer ans Herz legen, sie zu renovieren.



Danke, Andal. Ne, es ist ne 211 „Match Tip”. Handteil-Aktion, würde ich sagen. Wenn ein jungdynamischer 40cm-Karpfen abmarschiert ächzt der Korkgriff...
Momentan fehlt mir die Kohle für eine Sanierung meiner Schätze. An dieser Rute ist bis auf die verhunzte Wicklung am Spitzenring funktional auch alles okay.
Und ich liebe ja Tackle im „good user”-Zustand. Bin und werde nie ein Sammler.


----------



## Andal

Wenn die Ringe noch gut sind und halten, wäre es auch nur ein kosmetischer Eingriff und dann lässlich, wenn du sie nur als Werkzeug ansiehst. Ich kann mich aber gerne mal bei Thomas erkundigen, was er nehmen würde. Rein informativ natürlich.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! An der abgebildeten 211 würd ich wohl nichts machen lassen, was nicht funktional erforderlich ist. 
An der deutlich kräftigeren 223 steht tatsächlich ein „Ringtausch” an (ein Ring ist angeknackst). Überlege, ob ich diese mir lieb gewordene Rute doch mit SIC-Ringen versehen lasse. Sie ist ja keine absolute Rarität, wo ausschließlich eine originalgetreue Restaurierung in Frage kommt. Aber das muß ohnehin warten - hab jetzt kein Geld dafür übrig.

So, jetzt klinke ich mich tatsächlich aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ein friedvoller Themenvorschlag......
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/XXL-Tackle-Box-mit-Carryall-Angeltasche-Carp-Karpfen/153383802589?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Angekommen ist eine sauber verarbeitete "Laptoptasche" mit einer sinnvollen und  soliden Box füs Kleinzeug. Neben der Box ist noch ausreichend Platz für längliche Dinge, wie Meterstab, Fischtöter u.s.w.
> 
> Bin noch am sortieren, was so alles zu den Nubsies, Haken, Blei und Futterkörben reinkommt. Das soll mal b.a.w. meine Barbentasche für die anstehende Saison werden.
> 
> Fazit: Tasche und Box empfehlenswert und der Preis ist wirklich nicht schlecht!


Lieber Andal, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Tasche, du bist verloren, verloren!
Umhängetaschen essen Seele auf - aber ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und viele Fische damit!

Ansonsten habt ihr ein interessantes Trainwreck hingelegt, ich finde sowas gehört nicht in den Ükel und dadurch haben wir uns von den meisten anderen Threads abgehoben aber sei es drum, den Auslöser verstehe ich nicht aber ich bitte um contenance;  ich fürchte eher dass die fortschreitende und übergreifende Verrohung des Ükels unsere "Oase" (ich empfand die Schaffung btw eher als lustvoll denn mühsam, aber gut, ich habe den originalpost nicht geschrieben) kaputt macht. Das machen dann solche "Abrechnungen" oder "Zickenkriege" nicht besser, wenn wer Zeit für sowas hat wäre mein Therapievorschlag "such dir nen Job, Punk!", denn:
*Arguing on the internet is like running in the Special Olympics. Even if you win you're still retarded*

Damit wünsche ich allseits einen wunderschönen Freitag, ich hoffe auf viele Angelberichte, danke insbesondere an @geomas mit gewohnt schöner Illustration
*ed*
@Fantastic Fishing da du mich direkt erwähnt hast - welchen zynischen Kommentar meinerseits meinst du und bist du sicher, zynisch im Sinne seiner eigentlichen Bedeutung benutzt zu haben? Eigentlich wollte ich mich da nicht weiter einklinken andererseits will ich das so nicht unwidersprochen stehen lassen.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> @FF: normalerweise reicht mir ein simpler Hocker, im Sommer ein Schaumstoffsitzkissen oder gleich die Wiese. Zum Wanderangeln würd ich auch nie ne Box mitnehmen. An ein paar (auch ohne langen Fußweg gut erreichbaren) Angelstellen sind Hocker komplett unbrauchbar wegen des Gefälles - für diese Stellen wäre ne Box mit Beinen oder eben ein „Feederchair” schon ne prima Sache.


Ich habe mir seinerzeit den Browning Black Magic Trolley angeschafft, foto bitte googlen.


Damit bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden und hab sogar die verstellbaren Beinchen. Und hinterherschieben ist auch ganz nett, auch wenn ich mich altersgemäß dem noch nicht verschrieben fühle


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir seinerzeit folgende Sitzkiepe angeschafft:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bro...=3#imgrc=1_g7pOGfOCs06M&imgdii=6Dzk-iI2SKNnUM


Der Link funzt nicht


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Link funzt nicht


Jep, Google links gehen nicht, daher nun die Bezeichnung und die Bitte zum Googlen. Wenn gewünscht kann ich heute Abend mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend  Mr. Geomas.
> Officer Minimax vom Ükel Department. Wir können uns doch setzen,oder? Ich hätt da einzwei Fragen zu ihrem Tackle. Lassen wir den Nübsie Kleinkram. Ich hab nur eine Frage: Wie kommt ein niegelnagelneuer Achatring an ihre Abu, komplett mit ner wundervollen Zwirnwicklung? War ja nicht häufig damals..
> Mr. Geomas, wir wissen, das da ein geschickter Rutenbauer in ihrer Stadt operiert.. Wenn sie ma was vermitteln könnten..



Herrlich, Bravo!
Fühlte mich schlagartig in einer Runde mit Graf Szegedy, Sarandia und dem zu vernehmenden Data Tutaschchia!
@geomas - Wundervolle Momentaufnahmen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Meine 1. und älteste Legerlite mit Ball-Bearing-Rolle und einer Angeltasche, die ich als Kind bekam




Chapeau, stil echter könnte man es nicht machen.

BB 2210 ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir seinerzeit den Browning Black Magic Trolley angeschafft, foto bitte googlen.
> 
> Damit bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden und hab sogar die verstellbaren Beinchen. Und hinterherschieben ist auch ganz nett, auch wenn ich mich altersgemäß dem noch nicht verschrieben fühle



Was wiegt der Trolley denn? Wäre auch wieder ne Überlegung wert für das Wandern, allerdings hat er sicherlich auch etwas mehr, Gewicht oder? Das ist für mich seit fast 3 Monaten ein Kampf der Entscheidungen. Sitzen geht nicht, Stuhl ist zu unhandlich, nur der Eimer fetzt, hat aber eine Tellerbeine, geschweige denn, überhaupt welche.

Entweder kann es nur auf das Roving-Kit hinauslaufen oder auf dem Boden sitzen. (Zecken, Nasser Arsch)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Fantastic Fishing

Lieber Fantastic Fishing,
Du hast einen satten Modern-Unsocial-Media und Fratzenbuchschaden, das ist hiermit sehr offensichtlich! 
Das ist ein absehbarer Grund warum ich dieses "Exkrement von Informationen" konsequent meide. Ich steige auch nicht in die Kanalisation meiner Großstadt, um dort zu angeln.
Genauso vermeiden der vielen Kanäle der Controlled Mass Media Manipulation, die man besser beschmunzeln ob Ihrer ersichtlichen *Köderauslegung* (und versteckten memetischen Springharpunenhaken), und keinesfalls ernst nehmen.  Wir sind die Angler, wir kennen uns mit ausgelegten Ködern aus!

Ich kann nur alle diesbezüglich daran erinnern und Abstand und Mitschaf-Verweigerung anmahnen.
Die Begriffe Gehirnwäsche und Mindcontrol sagen Dir (Euch) hoffentlich (noch) was? 
Das es Dich so getroffen und innerlich dauerhaft beschäftigt und gefangen hält, ist schade und tragisch.

*Nicht jeder derbe Pfurz ist eine Atombombenexplosion.*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> WTF. Gerade *auf FB kriege ich ne Nachricht*. Ein Mann schildert in seinem Video von einer Hausdurchsuchung, der Beschlagnahmung von Computer etc und allem was dazugehört. Wegen Catch and Release!





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Überleg mal, der Schildert sogar davon, das sie die Bude seiner Freunding 40 Kilometer wegen Verstoß gegen TSG durchsucht haben. *Wenn das so stimmt*, dann ist das ein extrem krasser Skandal. Welcher Staatsanwalt ermöglicht solch harten Geschütze? Na hoffentlich wird das Öffentlich zur Schau getragen, damit sich Justiz und Co. nicht aus der Affäre ziehen können.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einfach mal wünschen, *das es Medial richtig Knallt* an allen Fronten. Dieser Humbug nicht mal schnell nen Foto machen zu können oder den Fisch nur unter "Gnaden Gottes" zurücksetzen zu können ist die Spitze der Bevormundung.
> 
> PETA hört ohnehin nicht auf, egal was wir tun, also immer schön vorwärts und mitten rein ins Getümmel!





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und der Scheinwerfer Andal, der leuchtet auch auf uns im Forum. Nur wenige Klicks und *du bist im Spotlight*. Was soll bei Fotos aber passieren? Ich sage, der Fisch ist tot. Auch alle im Setzkescher. Was soll passieren? Es kann niemand mich dafür belangen, obwohl alle wissen, was ich tue. Videos sind natürlich ne andere Kiste.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dahingehend sehe ich eine andere Entwicklung. Wir haben einst an der Kunst des Angelns unser Tun festgemacht, jetzt Wetteifern wir schon um einen Fisch mit dem Nachweis seiner *Größe um den Olymp*. Was des einen Spaß ist, kann des anderen *leidvoller Druck* in der sich zu beweisenden Situation sein.



Warum massakrierst Du zuerst Dich, und dann deine Nähreren/Nächsten so damit?

Tut mir leid das zu sagen/schreiben, aber es ist so und sollte zu etwas Besinnung einladen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vielleicht interessiert euch das auch, Jungs.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Angeldomäne gibt es 20% auf alles!
> https://www.angel-domaene.de/
> 
> Und bei Askari 20% auf alle Kogha Produkte!
> https://www.angelsport.de/


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schreibt es ganz pragmatisch, und hat damit als *Standardlösung* bezüglich seinen Fischfang "nachbearbeiten" , C&R, C&L, C&D, C&C usw. einfach nur recht (grübel- und sorgenfrei, simpel, funktioniert).


Andal schrieb:


> Darum: Was mit dem Fang passiert, geht keinen was an.




Sich exponieren wie die letzte Starallüren- und Medienhure - und in Ruhe und Frieden zu angeln, passt nicht zusammen.
Darüber zu streiten ist nicht gerechtfertigt, weil eben beides zusammen gar nicht geht:


Andal schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem mehr auf der Seite derer, die wirklich jedes Fischlein medial verarbeiten zu müssen. Die wirklich alles ablichten und vor allem veröffentlichen müssen und natürlich in Großbuchstaben darauf hinweisen



---------

Ein bischen mehr Gelassenheit, nicht jedes Wort und Satz auf die Goldwaage zulegen, ein mehr an Qualität und Durchdachtheit, und weniger Text -- ist oft weitaus mehr!

Habt euch wieder lieb!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Entweder kann es nur auf das Roving-Kit hinauslaufen oder auf dem Boden sitzen. (Zecken, Nasser Arsch)



Roving Kit? Keine Ahnung.

Ich habe den Aeronium Stuhl und den ITM Ruckssack.
Damit sind Hocker, Utensilien und Fresspaket schonmal auf dem Rücken.

Ein Futteral noch über die Schulter für Ruten, Bankstick, Kescher und evtl. n leichten Schirm und in einer hand hab ich dann noch nen Futtereimer.

Da bleibt sogar noch ne Hand frei für irgendwas anderes.
Bei dir vielleicht für die Hundeleine?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*Also dass eine Hausdurchsuchung - wegen Fischen die noch weiterleben dürfen - ein Akt staatlicher Willkür und eine absolute Unverschämtheit ist, steht doch hoffentlich außer Frage?
Völlig egal ob derjenige Bilder, Videos oder sonstwas gepostet hat!
*
Dabei ist niemand zu Schaden gekommen,vmtl. nichtmal ein Fisch.

Was machen wir denn bei Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein/Wilderei wo die Fische auch noch getötet wurden?

Gleich erschießen den Delinquenten?

Sich nicht darüber zu echauffieren, bedeutet diese Art mit Anglern umzuspringen zu tolerieren!!


----------



## captn-ahab

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @captn-ahab du hattest auf deiner Pin doch Geflecht, magst du deine Erfahrungen hier preis geben?



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht...sie war noch nihct einmal am Wasser. Soll aber noch in der Hecht Schonzeit auf Döbel raus kommen. Dann werde ich berichten.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Trolley denn? Wäre auch wieder ne Überlegung wert für das Wandern, allerdings hat er sicherlich auch etwas mehr, Gewicht oder? Das ist für mich seit fast 3 Monaten ein Kampf der Entscheidungen. Sitzen geht nicht, Stuhl ist zu unhandlich, nur der Eimer fetzt, hat aber eine Tellerbeine, geschweige denn, überhaupt welche.
> 
> Entweder kann es nur auf das Roving-Kit hinauslaufen oder auf dem Boden sitzen. (Zecken, Nasser Arsch)



Weiß nicht genau, aber ich denke so ca 5KG mit den Abnehmbaren Rädern. Es gibt aber auch einen etwas kleineren und leichteren Trolly, nennt sich dann Browning Black Magic Ultralight Trolley. 
Die sind aber beide recht kostspielig in den Shops, ich habe meinen damals als dreingabe mit einem Blinker Abo bekommen und nur rund 80€ draufbezahlt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Lieber Fantastic Fishing,
> Du hast einen satten Modern-Unsocial-Media und Fratzenbuchschaden, das ist hiermit sehr offensichtlich!
> Das ist ein absehbarer Grund warum ich dieses "Exkrement von Informationen" konsequent meide. Ich steige auch nicht in die Kanalisation meiner Großstadt, um dort zu angeln.
> Genauso vermeiden der vielen Kanäle der Controlled Mass Media Manipulation, die man besser beschmunzeln ob Ihrer ersichtlichen *Köderauslegung* (und versteckten memetischen Springharpunenhaken), und keinesfalls ernst nehmen.  Wir sind die Angler, wir kennen uns mit ausgelegten Ködern aus!
> 
> Ich kann nur alle diesbezüglich daran erinnern und Abstand und Mitschaf-Verweigerung anmahnen.
> Die Begriffe Gehirnwäsche und Mindcontrol sagen Dir (Euch) hoffentlich (noch) was?
> Das es Dich so getroffen und innerlich dauerhaft beschäftigt und gefangen hält, ist schade und tragisch.
> 
> *Nicht jeder derbe Pfurz ist eine Atombombenexplosion.*
> 
> Tut mir leid das zu sagen/schreiben, aber es ist so und sollte zu etwas Besinnung einladen.



Ich weiß nicht mal, was du meinst. 

Schau dir das Video dieses Mannes doch an. Die Schuldigkeit kann ja auch zutreffend sein, wenn er aber aufgelöst in seiner Wohnung sitzt, sichtlich betroffen ist und sogar seine Frau, Eltern und Nachbarn in diesen Fall wegen dem TSG reingezogen werden, stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht. So geht der Staat noch nicht mal gegen Bauern vor, die ihre Tiere unter den schlechtesten Bedingungen halten.

Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, was du tun musst, wenn die Polizei deine Wohnung auseinander nimmt? Wenn der keine Waffen im Keller zu liegen hat, kein Boss der örtlichen Mafia ist oder zumindest 7,5 Mark Steuern hinterzogen hat, ist das ne richtig harte Nummer. Was daran Mindcontrol, Gehirnwäsche oder Unterwäsche sein soll, verstehe ich nicht. Ich finde es eher erschreckend, wenn ein Angler sich dieser Dinge ausgesetzt sieht.

Seine Schuld steht ja nicht mal fest, aber die Nachbarn werden ihn jetzt für einen Schwerstverbrecher halten. Die Leute werden Reden, sein Sohn in der Schule könnte darunter leiden. Soviele ungerechte Dinge könnte sich dahinter verbergen und das *ohne Urteil*. Er wurde erst gehangen, dann stellt man die Fragen. Und jetzt kommst du........


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Man kann ja durchaus Bilder der Fänge posten. Nur sollte man das nach meiner Meinung so tun, dass einem keiner mehr ans Bein pinkeln kann.


Bin ich bei Andal, ich meine jeder weiss doch dass P€ta jede noch so kleine Steilvorlage nutzt und uns Angler ans Bein pinkelt. Denen ist des auch vollkommen wurscht, ob der Fisch nicht in Deutschland gefangen wurde, Hauptsache Sie können erstmal ne Anzeige stellen. Dass erzeugt Medienrummel. Wenn die Anzeige dann eingestellt wird, interessiert es keine Sau, höchstens mal ne kleine Stellungnahme in der Lokalpresse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> ............ ich meine jeder weiss doch dass P€ta jede noch so kleine Steilvorlage nutzt und uns Angler ans Bein pinkelt.



Ja klar ist das so und man sollte denen wenig Angriffsfläche bieten.

davon ab ist es allerdings ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob P€TA empört kreischt oder ein Staatsanwalt sein Machtmonopol missbraucht und gegen jemanden der Fische wieder schwimmen lässt(es ist anscheinend niemand zu Schaden gekommen) vorgeht wie gegen einen Mafiaboss!

Das ist die Tatsache die mein Gerechtigsempfinden weitaus mehr stört als ein Fisch der am Leben gelassen wird!

Hätte man ihm eine Vorladung geschickt und sich seine Videos/Bilder angeschaut, hätte man genügend "Beweise" um ihn damit zu konfrontieren.

Hausdurchsung wegen so nem Quatsch geht gar nicht!!!

Da muss man bei dem Stattanwalt ideologische Nähe zu P€TA vermuten. Sonst hätte dieser öffentlichkeitswirksame Einschüchterungsversuch niemals stattfinden dürefn!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin ich bei Andal, ich meine jeder weiss doch dass P€ta jede noch so kleine Steilvorlage nutzt und uns Angler ans Bein pinkelt. Denen ist des auch vollkommen wurscht, ob der Fisch nicht in Deutschland gefangen wurde, Hauptsache Sie können erstmal ne Anzeige stellen. Dass erzeugt Medienrummel. Wenn die Anzeige dann eingestellt wird, interessiert es keine Sau, höchstens mal ne kleine Stellungnahme in der Lokalpresse.



Das Problem ist in meinen Augen, das sie ohnehin alles gegen Angler verwenden würden. Nach dem offensichtlichen CR nehmen sie sich den Setzkescher vor, dann den Köderfisch, später die geflochtene Schnur. Das Ziel ist das Angeln in seiner Ganzheit zu verbieten. Schlimmer noch aber, es stellt sich ja niemand gegen die Methoden von PETA. Sie schmeißen mit Dreck und die Schuld ist nie geklärt.

Ich verstehe halt auch nicht, wieso man dieses CR-Gedönse als Sticker auf der Stirn haben muss, am Ende betrifft es uns aber alle, weil wir unsere Fisch so oder so auch mal zurücksetzen. Es muss dich dabei nur jemand sehen und schon könntest du in dieses Rasta fallen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

http://www.derangelhaken.at/strafta...nU1TUcBW6M3sg3KnnShTdgzZM66Ru3HNBXgcrcK4qTahU


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> http://www.derangelhaken.at/strafta...nU1TUcBW6M3sg3KnnShTdgzZM66Ru3HNBXgcrcK4qTahU



Ganz wichitg der Satz in diesem Beitrag:
"_..... Ja, richtig gelesen! Allein der Verdacht, ein Angler hätte catch and release praktiziert, führt im Jahr 2019 zum Einsatz eines Einsatzkommandos, Hausdurchsuchungen, Beschlagnahmungen und der Traumatisierung von Kindern. Alles auf Verdacht, ohne jegliche Beweise. Gratulation! Wir haben es weit gebracht....."_

Das erinnert an totalitäre Regime aber nicht an einen so genannten "Rechtsstaat"!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/baden...TiFnB-VLmN__ekwsQlHQSBR8fhpRVXTq7wdnIRz9l6Nig

https://www.peta.de/peta-ernennt-uwe-gutjahr-vom-polizeipraesidium-freiburg-zum-helden-fuer-tiere

Einfach seine Meinung darüber bilden. Was für eine Satire.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

snip


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, was du tun musst, wenn das SEK deine Wohnung auseinander nimmt? Wenn der keine Waffen im Keller zu liegen hat, kein Boss der örtlichen Mafia ist oder zumindest 7,5 Mark Steuern hinterzogen hat, ist das ne richtig harte Nummer. Was daran Mindcontrol, Gehirnwäsche oder Unterwäsche sein soll, verstehe ich nicht. Ich finde es eher erschreckend, wenn ein Angler sich dieser Dinge ausgesetzt sieht.
> 
> Seine Schuld steht ja nicht mal fest, aber die Nachbarn werden ihn jetzt für einen Schwerstverbrecher halten. Die Leute werden Reden, sein Sohn in der Schule könnte darunter leiden. Soviele ungerechte Dinge könnte sich dahinter verbergen und das *ohne Urteil*. Er wurde erst gehangen, dann stellt man die Fragen. Und jetzt kommst du........


Was hast Du da für eine aufgestaute Gefühlslage und verschroebene Sicht ?

Die Staatsanwaltschaft (i.d.R. des jeweiligen Bundeslandes oder in Extrema des Bundes) ist der exekutive Arm des Staates. Das nennt sich in ihrer Regulierung und Aufgabenverteilung die Rechtsstaatlichkeit. 
Und diese haben im Falle eines Verdachtes zu ermitteln, und dafür sind sie ausgebildet und i.d.R. auch gut befähigt, zudem haben sie kumulierte Erfahrung, was sich wo wie lohnt, eben effiziente Stichproben.
Und zwar so, dass sie Beweise festhalten können, oder feststellen, dass es *keine* Beweise u. Indizien für die Anschuldigung gibt. 
Was u.U. in Folge auch auf eine Verleumdung durch den Anzeigenden hinauslaufen kann. (RA, Schadensersatz einklagen, alle Kosten und Ausfälle relativ leicht reinholen)

Dafür haben sie einen Handlungspielraum, der von einem Richter mit dem Durchsuchungsbeschluss zusätzlich begutachtet und erteilt wird. Prinzipiell muss jedem schwerwiegenden Verdacht nachgegangen werden. 
Es gibt ein Gesetz zu Tierschutz und Quälerei, das ist nicht irgendeine beliebige oder umdeutbare Sache. 
Der Verdacht auf Tierquälerei setzt i.d.R. bei langandauerndem Posieren mit Fischen ein. 
Eigentlich sehr einfach.

Was die Nachbarn oder sonstwer mit "Ach Gottchen" denken, ist diesbezüglich vollkommen egal. 
Sollte jedem sowieso klar sein, dass man sich diesbezüglich nicht zum memetischen Sklaven von Meinungen und Moralinen machen sollte.

Eine Polizeidurchsuchung (oder SEK in schwerwiegenden Fällen mit Verdacht oder Anlass auf massiven Widerstand) unterliegt Regeln, z.B. dürfen sie nichts kaputtmachen, aber sie dürfen alles inspizieren, notfalls auch die Turnschuhe und Unterhose.
Sie haben einen bestimmten Auftrag, und werden in so einem Falle Computer, Kameras und Handies einziehen u. beschlagnahmen. Das dürfen sie. 

Was schlussendlich für einen betroffenen sehr lästig wird, ist die Zeitdauer der vorzunehmenen Kontrolle eines Gerätes, aber wegen dem oft anzutreffenden Personalmangel, der evtl. sehr niedrigen Kapazität des Ermittlers. Das kann Wochen dauern, und das ist der eigentliche "Rechtsschwächeskandal" wg. unbilliger Härte des Entzuges der Geräte, u.U. existenzbedrohend für einen Medienschaffenden.

Prinzipiell schwebt aber über jedem Bürger (und Nichtbürger) das Damoklesschwert einer Anzeige und nachfolgendem Ermittlungsverfahren.
Keinen Anlass zu bieten, ist der prinzipiell schon mal der einfachste beste Schutz vor Verleumdern.
(siehe Andals einfache Regel)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was hast Du da für eine aufgestaute Gefühlslage?



Das nennt sich nicht Gefühlslage, sondern Gerechtigkeitsempfinden. Dir mag es rein auf der sachlichen Ebene egal sein, ich sehe aber das Kind, die Familie und sein Umfeld. Wie schnell dieser Mann seinen Namen aufgrund von Mutmaßungen ohne Beweise wegen einer geringfügigen Tat verbrannt hat, ist abenteuerlich. Wobei Gefühle da schon richtig von dir Interpretiert sind, ich habe nämlich Empathie für den Betroffenen.

Was die Nachbarn davon halten, kann dir egal sein, ihm könnte das zu schaffen machen. Seinem Arbeitgeber auch, seiner Karriere, seinen Eltern, jedermann. Das war kein Triebtäter, Tresorräuber oder Geiselnehmer. Hier geht es um Fische auf Abhakmatten und ein schlichtes Hobby. Es spielt für mich keine Rolle, ob der Staat es nun darf oder nicht, vor einem Kind mit Schusswaffen wegen Angeln zu stehen ist aber der Wahnwitz schlechthin.

Sowas passiert noch nicht mal auf dem Kitz oder in Hannover Steintor, selbst dort gibt es erstmal eine Vorladung. Das Schießen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen machen sonst nur Angler mit zu großen Haken, jetzt aber scheinbar auch die Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das nennt sich nicht Gefühlslage, sondern Gerechtigkeitsempfinden.


Dann schreibe ich Dir nur mal den wesentlichen Satz der Juristerei:
Es geht bei Rechtsstaatlichkeit um Recht auf der Basis von geschriebenen Regeln und praktizierten Entscheidungsverfahren, nicht um Gerechtigkeit. 
Gerechtigkeit ist etwas für die Götter - und bedarf zur ausgleichenden Gerechtigkeit wenigstens einem erklecklichen Maß von Magie.

Gefühlt ungerecht ist immer die Störung im Leben und der evtl. erhebliche Verlust von Lebenszeit und Lebensruhe.
Bei jeder Alkoholkontrolle auf der Straße, Großfahnung, bis zur Hausdurchsuchung, oder Kurzzeitverhaftung und tageweise Einbuchtung, falls jemand in Verdachtsfällen ohne Papiere sowie ohne alternative Familienbezeugungsbande angetroffen wird.

Im Sinne und dem Ziele von Vermeidung größerer Gefahren sind kleinere Unbilden von jedem zu ertragen.

Wer sich dem nicht unterwerfen will, muss auswandern, oder was besseres eingeführt hinbekommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Okey.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich habe aber noch was anderes auf dem Herzen:

Wieso schreiben eigentlich immer die Leute von Fische über Schwimmbrot lokalisieren und erwähnen nie, das wirklich jeder Vogel im Umkreis von 300 Meter darauf lauert? Das ist ja der blanke Wahnsinn, wie die Möwen und Krähen sich dahingehend gegenseitig penetrieren. Das Brot schwimmt keine 10 Meter, da ist es weg. das kann ich mir an den Buhnen knicken, die Krähen beispielsweise warten ja nur auf mich.......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Frage.

Möwen und son Viehzeug gibts wohl nur an größeren Gewässern.

Ich hab hier ab und zu mal ne vereinzelte olle Krähe aber die kommen eigentlich nicht nah ran - also die geflügelten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> 
> Möwen und son Viehzeug gibts wohl nur an größeren Gewässern.
> 
> Ich hab hier ab und zu mal ne vereinzelte olle Krähe aber die kommen eigentlich nicht nah ran - also die geflügelten.



Es sind immer die Krähen, die zuerst kommen. Sie sind gefühlt auch etwas Schlauer und waren sogar wesentlich versierter bei der Aufnahme vom Brot. Die haben nur 1 oder 2 Anläufe gebraucht, die Möwen bald 10. Die kamen auch erst dazu, als sie die Krähen dabei entdeckt hatten. Nach 10 Minuten stieg dann ein Milan/Falke/Raubvogel auf und gleitete einmal mitten durch.

"In der Mitte entspringt halt ein Brot-Fluss" 

Das ist ungefähr die gleiche Problematik wie mit den Enten im Parkteich, da ist Schwimmbrot auch keine Option. Eigentlich war das mein Plan für die Frühlingsdöbel, das kannst du aber vergessen. Also doch nen Stick mit Maden knapp unter der Oberflächer, nur kommen dann die Ukelei. Das wird eine sehr, sehr interessante Nummer!

Alternativ dann halt Losefeed Stromauf in die Buhne reingleiten lassen und die Pose hinterher führen. Ich hab letztes Jahr die großen Elbdöbel (könnten auch Alande gewesen sein) gesehen. Die wollte ich nämlich schon mal ins Visier nehmen, der Pegel war aber etwas...naja.


----------



## Minimax

Ich wohne etwa 50 m von der Stadtspree entfernt- und gelegentlich liefern sich Möwen und Krähen über dem Fluss richtig heftige Luftkämpfe. Übrigens gibt es hier eine Spezielle Krähe, die immer versucht, Stücke von alten Bockwürstchen in den Balkonblumenkästen meiner Liebsten zu verstecken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wohne etwa 50 m von der Stadtspree entfernt- und gelegentlich liefern sich Möwen und Krähen über dem Fluss richtig heftige Luftkämpfe. Übrigens gibt es hier eine Spezielle Krähe, die immer versucht, Stücke von alten Bockwürstchen in den Balkonblumenkästen meiner Liebsten zu verstecken.



Warum versteckt eigentlich nie jemand bei mir Bockwürste auf dem Balkon? 

Zumindest bin ich jetzt Schlauer. Du musst das Brot stromauf füttern und durch die Buhne wandern lassen zu deiner Seite aus, dann bleiben die Vögel wegen dem geringen Abstand fern. Allerdings stehst du dann auch direkt vor den Fischen und je nach Bewegung, du weißt schon....

Stromab geht die Nummer aber Schief.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> die immer versucht, Stücke von alten Bockwürstchen in den Balkonblumenkästen meiner Liebsten zu verstecken.




Lass sie doch.
Nach ein paar Tagen hast eine Portion Currywurst zusammen. Nur noch Soße drauf und fertig.


----------



## Racklinger

Naja es ist Winter, oder jedenfalls war es bis vor kurzem Winter. Nahrung ist noch knapp, glaubst


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wohne etwa 50 m von der Stadtspree entfernt- und gelegentlich liefern sich Möwen und Krähen über dem Fluss richtig heftige Luftkämpfe. Übrigens gibt es hier eine Spezielle Krähe, die immer versucht, Stücke von alten Bockwürstchen in den Balkonblumenkästen meiner Liebsten zu verstecken.


Die Krähe ist eben gelernte Balkon-Gärtnerin, lasst sie mal machen und guckt was dabei herauskommt (Bockwurst-Strauch oder Bockwurst-Pflanze)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> (Bockwurst-Strauch oder Bockwurst-Pflanze)



Ich brech ab. Der Bockwurststrauch.


----------



## Minimax

Ja, wirklich seltsam. Wir sind auch erst die Tage drauf gekommen, als ich die Krähe dabei beobachtet habe. Mrs. Minimax hat daraufhin erzählt, das sie seit Sylvester 17/18 alte Würstchenstücke immer im selben Blumenkasten findet- sie hat das auf betrunkene Partygäste zurückgeführt.
Schade, das die sorgfältige Krähe Diamantringe und Goldschmuck offenbar in einem anderen Blumenkasten versteckt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ruhe meine Damen....wenn ihr nicht sofort still seid, gibts ab morgen die Bockwürstchen nur noch in Scheiben geschnitten <-- rief der Aufseher im Frauengefängnis 
Der Witz fiel mit gerade dazu ein


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich seltsam. Wir sind auch erst die Tage drauf gekommen, als ich die Krähe dabei beobachtet habe. Mrs. Minimax hat daraufhin erzählt, das sie seit Sylvester 17/18 alte Würstchenstücke immer im selben Blumenkasten findet- sie hat das auf betrunkene Partygäste zurückgeführt.
> Schade, das die sorgfältige Krähe Diamantringe und Goldschmuck offenbar in einem anderen Blumenkasten versteckt.


Sei froh um die Krähe, bei mir sind mehrere Marder unterwegs. Entweder halten Sie ihr Nachtmal im Motorraum meines Autos (Überreste von Vögeln, Reste von gekochten Eiern usw) oder sie verrichten Ihre Notdurft praktisch überall, wo man es nicht brauchen kann (vor der Haustür, auf dem Auto etc.).
Da wäre ich um ne Bockwurst ab und zu im Blumenkasten froh


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mir hat mal ein Alter Mann erzählt, das sie Früher Elstern auf dem Balkon gehalten haben, wegen deren Sammelwahn wertvoller Gegenstände. Neben Glas und haufenweise Schrott lag wohl auch mal etwas Geld bei.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein Alter Mann erzählt, das sie Früher Elstern auf dem Balkon gehalten haben, wegen deren Sammelwahn wertvoller Gegenstände. Neben Glas und haufenweise Schrott lag wohl auch mal etwas Geld bei.



Schon seltsam mit diesen klugen Vögeln- und interessant, wie spleenig sie sein können. Also war der alte Mann so eine Art Mafia-Elster-Klau-Don. Wahnsinn!





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Der Witz fiel mit gerade dazu ein.


Haha. Subtil, elegant und geschmackvoll.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein Alter Mann erzählt, das sie Früher Elstern auf dem Balkon gehalten haben, wegen deren Sammelwahn wertvoller Gegenstände. Neben Glas und haufenweise Schrott lag wohl auch mal etwas Geld bei.


Wir haben doch noch gar nicht geredet.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er liegt auf der Lauer bis das böse H-Wort fällt und dann kommt er ausm Gebüsch.



Ist halt der Heckbremsen König....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Schon seltsam mit diesen Vögeln- und interessant, wie spleenig sie sein können. Also war der alte Mann so eine Art Mafia-Elster-Klau-Don. Wahnsinn!



Wat es alles gibt, wa? Der Bockwurstbunker auf dem Balkon und die Elstermafia im Garten. Ist wie mit dem Kormoran und Hals abschnüren, damit er die Fische zum Boot bringt.



phirania schrieb:


> Ist halt der Heckbremsen König....


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania

Hier mal was beruhigendes für die Nerven:


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen SKM (ich darf dich doch SKM nennen?)!



Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen, Krauti! 



geomas schrieb:


> An ein paar (auch ohne langen Fußweg gut erreichbaren) Angelstellen sind Hocker komplett unbrauchbar wegen des Gefälles - für diese Stellen wäre ne Box mit Beinen oder eben ein „Feederchair” schon ne prima Sache.



Gleiches Problem habe ich auch, an einigen Gewässern und Stellen mit leichter Hanglage klappt das mit meinem alten Klappstuhl Anno 1970 aus gleichen Gründen nicht. Da ich mit für den Sommer am Bach sowieso einen kleinen Dreibein-Hocker besorgen wollte, werde ich demnächst mal ausschau halten, ob es die auch mit teleskopierbaren Beinen gibt. Ich meine, ich habe sowas schonmal gesehen.


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


>


Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube die Welt ist auch nicht verrückter als vor ein paar Jahrzehnten oder Jahrhunderten. Wir kriegen nur alles aus der ganzen Welt innerhalb von Sekunden serviert. (Schöne digitale Welt).


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielleicht wäre ein sitzstock was?


----------



## rhinefisher

Meine universellste Sitzgelegenheit ist eigentlich das hier:
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/crazy-creek-hex-20-longback-chair-200140/
Ist robust und bequem, wiegt nix und ist gut zu verstauen.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

Stolzer Preis für ne etwas bessere abhackmatte


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja - etwas teuer, aber beste Qualität.
Und sehr bequem.. .


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Nur so auf einem Beinchen sitzen stelle ich mir als einen stetigen Balanceakt vor, der mich neben dem Fischen wohl zu sehr ablenkt. Ansonsten wäre die Option "Melkschemel" sicher die einfachste gewesen.

@rhinefisher: Kissen hab ich auch ab und zu dabei als Notlösung, aber das wahre ist das auch nicht. Würde schon lieber etwas erhöht sitzen.

Sowas in der Richtung schwebt mir vor, nur vielleicht ein bisschen günstiger:

https://www.amazon.de/Walkstool-Dreibeinhocker-zum-Mitnehmen-Comfort/dp/B00I2OTOFS

Da könnte ich die Beinlängen an das Gefälle anpassen. Aber da suche ich nächste Woche in Ruhe nach.


----------



## rustaweli

Hatte heute eine Stunde Zeit für die Jagd. Diese teilte ich auf, ne halbe Stunde mit Tulip und der Methode von Minimaxes Video, die andere sollte dem GuFi dienen. Auf Tulip war ich erfolglos. Komme mit der Methode noch nicht klar, muß was ändern. Da die Strömungsverhältnisse anders waren und ich den Köder am Boden über die UL zupfen wollte, war ich bleimäßig nicht richtig angepaßt. Hinzu kam das die Strömung fast minütlich umschlug. Hatte die falschen Schrotbleie, worauf ich ja damals beim Kauf meiner Aqualite schon hingewiesen wurde. War mühsam die harten Bleie mit dem Messer wieder zu öffnen plus Gefahr der Schädigung am Vorfach. Nach 2 Abrissen durch Hänger stellte ich dann um. Werde mir demnächst weiche Bleie kaufen oder Cheburaska mit Tulip testen. Auf meinen bewährten GuFi ging auch nichts. Wechselte dann auf eine andere Farbe und durfte dann  einen 45er Knilps, Döbel landen. Leider hatte dieser zu tief geschluckt und ich verschone Euch mit Küchenfotos. Mußte schnell gehen um ihn nicht unnötig zu stressen. Hatte es ja eigentlich mit GuFi auf Barsch abgesehen, und somit sollte der Knilps released werden(für die Petaner, zwecks Hausdurchsuchung ).


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil! Wenn du noch anfängst mit richtiger Angelei Döbel zu fangen trinken wir Bruderschaft 

@Tobias85 der walkstool ist sein Geld schon Wert. Wenn du eher kein Pommespanzer bist tut es sicher was billigeres andererseits dürfte der Walkstool dein Angelleben lang halten


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil! Wenn du noch anfängst mit richtiger Angelei Döbel zu fangen trinken wir Bruderschaft



Der Tag kommt und dann werde ich Dich darauf bestehend erinnern!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein sitzstock was?




Einen Sitzstock kann man am Wasser selbst schnitzen.
Einfach beide Enden anspitzen und du fällst bestimmt nicht runter.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Tag kommt und dann werde ich Dich darauf bestehend erinnern!


Solange ich im Ükel dann nix mehr von Spinnfischen und Gummifischen lese ist es mir mehr als Wert 

@Professor Tinca was du schon alles ausprobiert hast...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Am besten nicht zu dünn und mit paar Astnoppen. .

Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Hast du den Walkstool etwa schonmal befummeln können? Vom Pommespanzer-Faktor her dürfte es bei mir auch ein billiger tun, auch wenn ich ja ziemlich hochgewachsen und damit von Natur aus schon etwas schwerer bin. Ich brauch nur unbedingt verstellbare Beine.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jo ich habe den bei Frankonia befummelt. Ist ein wertiges Teil und es gibt allerhand Nubbsies für Schlamm oder Felsboden. Der Preis ist saftig aber angesichts der Qualität irgendwo auch gerechtfertigt - und ich habe bisher keine billigen mit teleskopierbaren Beinen gefunden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein sitzstock was?



Und nach 2h darauf kann man dich dann Roswita nennen


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und nach 2h darauf kann man dich dann Roswita nennen


Der Gentleman genießt und schreit


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jo ich habe den bei Frankonia befummelt. Ist ein wertiges Teil und es gibt allerhand Nubbsies für Schlamm oder Felsboden. Der Preis ist saftig aber angesichts der Qualität irgendwo auch gerechtfertigt - und ich habe bisher keine billigen mit teleskopierbaren Beinen gefunden.



Vielen Dank!  Dann überlege ich es mir doch nochmal mit dem Walkstool.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Nur so auf einem Beinchen sitzen stelle ich mir als einen stetigen Balanceakt vor, der mich neben dem Fischen wohl zu sehr ablenkt. Ansonsten wäre die Option "Melkschemel" sicher die einfachste gewesen.
> 
> @rhinefisher: Kissen hab ich auch ab und zu dabei als Notlösung, aber das wahre ist das auch nicht. Würde schon lieber etwas erhöht sitzen.
> 
> Sowas in der Richtung schwebt mir vor, nur vielleicht ein bisschen günstiger:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Walkstool-Dreibeinhocker-zum-Mitnehmen-Comfort/dp/B00I2OTOFS
> 
> Da könnte ich die Beinlängen an das Gefälle anpassen. Aber da suche ich nächste Woche in Ruhe nach.



Der ist zwar nicht günstig aber bestimmt bequem und mit einem packmaß von 35 mal 12 cm schön platzsparend.
Hier der Link dazu https://www.doorout.com/outwell-mount-conner-faltstuhl-blau.html


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Der ist zwar nicht günstig aber bestimmt bequem und mit einem packmaß von 35 mal 12 cm schön platzsparend.
> Hier der Link dazu https://www.doorout.com/outwell-mount-conner-faltstuhl-blau.html


Und wie lange soll der halten? Vom stehen bleiben mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

@Tobias: So Sitzstöcke sind in der Tat recht bequem - nach einer Weile merkt man garnicht mehr worauf man da sitzt.
Das wieder hin setzen ist allerdings gwöhnungsbedürftig, und ich persöhnlich brauche auch ne Lehne.. .


----------



## Andal

Sitzgelegenheit, Taschen und Köder. Damit lassen sich auch noch in 1.000 Jahren die Foren füllen und wir sind so schlau, wie am ersten Tag. Dafür quellen unsere Angelzimmer über.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Gentleman genießt und schreit



Oder doch nur ersteres? 
Einpennen darauf stell ich mir auch recht lustig vor.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Und wie lange soll der halten? Vom stehen bleiben mal ganz abgesehen.



120 kg soll er ja halten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> 120 kg soll er ja halten.


Ebenerdig bestimmt - im Geröll never.. .


----------



## Andal

Auf laborebenem Boden und bei Null Bewegung des Sitzenden!?

Mein oller Fox Adjusta Level Chair hält nach bald gut ... locker über 15 Jahren ... immer noch und in der Zeit war ich schon sehr, sehr üppig gebaut. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, das ist noch das ganz leichte alte Alumodell.


----------



## Zander Jonny

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ebenerdig bestimmt - im Geröll never.. .



Du hast wo Ahnung


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Boah, ich hab die neue Daiwa Ninja Match entdeckt. Die 3000er finde ich richtig richtig Dufte zum leichten Feedern an stehenden Gewässern. Die Angelindustrie bumst mich jeden Tag. 

https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-ninja-match-feeder-lt-4000-c-18-4bb-150m-0-28mm--rd0545

Wtf, was kosten die Ersatzspulen denn bitte?


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Du hast wo Ahnung


Schwer ist leicht was! Heute, mit deutlich unter 95 kg tu ich mir viel leichter. Sowohl bei der Auswahl, als beim Gebrauch!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Boah, ich hab die neue Daiwa Ninja Match entdeckt. Die 3000er finde ich richtig richtig Dufte zum leichten Feedern an stehenden Gewässern. Die Angelindustrie bumst mich jeden Tag.
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-ninja-match-feeder-lt-4000-c-18-4bb-150m-0-28mm--rd0545
> 
> Wtf, was kosten die Ersatzspulen denn bitte?



Was ein Zufall, die habe ich mir heute auch angeguckt, find die Ninja‘s auch gut.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Oder doch nur ersteres?
> Einpennen darauf stell ich mir auch recht lustig vor.


Das Einschlafen dürfte weniger das Problem sein. Aber das ruckartige Landen und Erwachen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Was ein Zufall, die habe ich mir heute auch angeguckt, find die Ninja‘s auch gut.



Die sind für das Friedfischangeln bei allem was ich mache quasi perfekt. Das 3000er Modell ist schön leicht, hat einen Einzug von 80 Zentimeter (meiner Meinung Idealmaß) und sie fassen auch angepasste Schnurkapazitäten. Die 1000er ist zum Pickern oder Wandern richtig angenehm. Im gesamten Paket für mich die Rettung bei meinem Fetisch.

Ersatzspule ist zwar sehr teuer, ich nutze meine aber ohnehin nur sehr, sehr selten.


----------



## alexpp

Laut mehreren Berichten sollen die Ninja LT vom PLV her ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## Andal

Die Ninja ist als ordentlich subventioniertes "Jetzt-ärgern-wir-die-Mitbewerber-Produkt" auch ein wirtschaftlicher Gewinn für den Angler. Hoffentlich bekriegen sich Shimano und Daiwa noch ganz lange!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

alexpp schrieb:


> Laut mehreren Berichten sollen die Ninja LT vom PLV her ziemlich gut sein.



War auch sofort liebe auf den ersten Klick. Ich hatte eigentlich andere Rollen im Visier. Das Ding ist durch. Ich werde ein Ninja.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War auch sofort liebe auf den ersten Klick. Ich hatte eigentlich andere Rollen im Visier. Das Ding ist durch. Ich werde ein Ninja.


Du wirst keiner, du benutzt einen. Du wirst quasi shogun


----------



## rhinefisher

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Du hast wo Ahnung



Ahnung weniger als Erfahrung - und 130kg...


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Ninja mag ne tolle Rolle sein - aber die Optik empfinde ich als schauderhaft


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Ninja mag ne tolle Rolle sein - aber die Optik empfinde ich als schauderhaft


"Mal" sie halt an. Bei den Klassikern unter den Daiwa Karpfenrollen gibt es da wahre Kunstwerke aus der Hand englischer Tuner. Sollte mit einfacheren Rollen sicher auch zu machen sein.

Und dann gäbe es noch die Legalis und die Theory. Etwas teurer, aber sehr schlicht im Farbspiel.


----------



## alexpp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Ninja mag ne tolle Rolle sein - aber die Optik empfinde ich als schauderhaft


Sind wir gleich wieder bei den Heckbremsrollen ?  Die sind natürlich viel schöner.
Spaß bei Seite, viele aktuelle Rollen sehen ja ähnlich aus. Eine SPRO Red Arc muss ich aber nicht haben, die wäre mir dann doch zu heftig.


----------



## Tobias85

@Zander Jonny: Danke für den Link. Die Plastikgelenke wirken auf mich aber (auch wenn sie vielleicht getestet wurden) leider wenig vertrauenserweckend. Ich hatte Jahrelang ein richtig billiges Dreibeinding (10 DM glaube ich) und die Konstruktionsweise überzeugt mich einfach- simpel und stabil. Nur leider bisher nicht an die Bodenstruktur anpassbar. Vielleicht schau ich mir neben dem Walkstool mal so einen Sitzstock an, wenn @rhinefisher da Gutes von berichten kann.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die sind für das Friedfischangeln bei allem was ich mache quasi perfekt. Das 3000er Modell ist schön leicht, hat einen Einzug von 80 Zentimeter (meiner Meinung Idealmaß) und sie fassen auch angepasste Schnurkapazitäten. Die 1000er ist zum Pickern oder Wandern richtig angenehm. Im gesamten Paket für mich die Rettung bei meinem Fetisch.
> 
> Ersatzspule ist zwar sehr teuer, ich nutze meine aber ohnehin nur sehr, sehr selten.



Ich hab die alte Ninja in der 1500 und der 2000er Version, letztere ziemlich regelmäßig an der leichten Spinnrute genutzt. Ich weiss nicht ob man sie direkt mit der LT Version vergleichen kann, jedenfalls kann ich auch nur Gutes berichten. Bei der alten lag ja netterweise eine Metallersatzspule bei. Und @Kochtopf wenn erstmal Schnur drauf ist sieht sie auch ganz gut aus. Nette Rollen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die sind für das Friedfischangeln bei allem was ich mache quasi perfekt. Das 3000er Modell ist schön leicht, hat einen Einzug von 80 Zentimeter (meiner Meinung Idealmaß) und sie fassen auch angepasste Schnurkapazitäten. Die 1000er ist zum Pickern oder Wandern richtig angenehm. Im gesamten Paket für mich die Rettung bei meinem Fetisch.
> 
> Ersatzspule ist zwar sehr teuer, ich nutze meine aber ohnehin nur sehr, sehr selten.



Ersatzspule spar ich mir im Anbetracht der der Kosten. Dann lieber gleich noch ne zweite Ninja


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Ninja mag ne tolle Rolle sein - aber die Optik empfinde ich als schauderhaft


Naja schauderhaft finde ich sie nicht ,leicht kitschig aber es gibt schönere. 
Aber für den Preis ist das Röllchen mehr als okay.
Bevor jetzt einer schreit, ich habe selbst eine 3000 er auf einer Barschflitsche und bin zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## Kochtopf

E Spule klingt immer super aber wenn ich ehrlich bin noch nie eine benötigt.
Andrerseits finde ich das drennansystem mit 5000 spulen je Rolle sehr i interessant


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Ninja mag ne tolle Rolle sein - aber die Optik empfinde ich als schauderhaft



Echt, find ich garnicht.
Und ich drücke auch im Zweifelsfall lieber ein Auge zu wenn‘s um Optik geht als das ich so ne Tchibo Rolle kaufe, die es in dem Preisbereich von Shimanski genug gibt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich habe zwar für fast alle Rollen E Spülen brauche die aber auch nicht.
Oder nicht mehr. 
Bei den kleinen 1000er bin ich davon ab gegangen zb eine 0,12er Mono als Rollenschnur zu nutzen. 
Der Grund ist eigentlich der das jede Rute eh ihre eigene Rolle hat. 
Müsste ich also schwereres Gerät brauchen müsste eh eine andere Rute ran. 
Grundsätzlich fische ich jede Kombi so fein wie möglich aber so stabil wie nötig. 
Es bringt MIR nichts an einer Rute die 1,5 kg zug bringt mit einer 5 kg Leine zu verprügeln.


----------



## Andal

E-Spulen sind was geiles (sic!). Besonders dann, wenn man nach Ablauf der Fristen ungefischte Schnur wegwirft. Aber egal, da bin ich starrsinnig. E-Spulen müssen schon sein.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Hier mal was beruhigendes für die Nerven:


Super Video mit schöne Aufnahmen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> E-Spulen sind was geiles (sic!). Besonders dann, wenn man nach Ablauf der Fristen ungefischte Schnur wegwirft.


 Ja genau das kam dann auch noch dazu


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab die alte Ninja in der 1500 und der 2000er Version, letztere ziemlich regelmäßig an der leichten Spinnrute genutzt. Ich weiss nicht ob man sie direkt mit der LT Version vergleichen kann, jedenfalls kann ich auch nur Gutes berichten. Bei der alten lag ja netterweise eine Metallersatzspule bei. Und @Kochtopf wenn erstmal Schnur drauf ist sieht sie auch ganz gut aus. Nette Rollen.



Die Werte der Rolle haben mich einfach überzeugt, dazu noch der Preis für arme Menschen. Die Rolle hat mich in ihrem gesamten Paket einfach begeistert, weil ich ohnehin dicht an der Exage (Einzug, Gewicht) dran sein wollte. Jetzt habe ich, was ich wollte. On Top sind die Spulen angepasst und fressen nicht soviel Schnur. Es wird Zeit, eine Bank zu überfallen.



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Tchibo Rolle kaufe,



Ich kann nicht mehr. Wat isn hier heute los. Bockwurststrauch, Tchiborolle.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar für fast alle Rollen E Spülen brauche die aber auch nicht.
> Oder nicht mehr.
> Bei den kleinen 1000er bin ich davon ab gegangen zb eine 0,12er Mono als Rollenschnur zu nutzen.
> Der Grund ist eigentlich der das jede Rute eh ihre eigene Rolle hat.
> Müsste ich also schwereres Gerät brauchen müsste eh eine andere Rute ran.
> Grundsätzlich fische ich jede Kombi so fein wie möglich aber so stabil wie nötig.
> Es bringt MIR nichts an einer Rute die 1,5 kg zug bringt mit einer 5 kg Leine zu verprügeln.


Ich wähle bei Sarah Jane die Rolle nach dem Zielfisch. Bspw bei Aal, da kommt die Penn Spinfisher V mit 30er Mono drauf, die hohe Übersetzung verhindert dass der Aal sich festsetzt während er wasserskiend auf mich zu rast. Die Rute hat weder der der Schnur noch dem Aal viel entgegen zu setzen aber so funzt es ausnehmend gut (bis der erste Halbstarke waller einsteigt). Tagsüber habe ich eine kleine Penn Sargus mit 14er Schnur an Sarah Jane, oder wenn es doof läuft meine Verlegenheitsshimanski mit 25er.... das ganze steht so mit Sicherheit in keinem Buch oder Blog aber mehrere mittachtziger Aale letztes Jahr können sich nicht irren #isso

*ed*
Ich habe bei öfföff erst bockwurstrauch gelesen, das hätte soooo viel erklärt


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Werte der Rolle haben mich einfach überzeugt, dazu noch der Preis für arme Menschen. Die Rolle hat mich in ihrem gesamten Paket einfach begeistert, weil ich ohnehin dicht an der Exage (Einzug, Gewicht) dran sein wollte. Jetzt habe ich, was ich wollte. On Top sind die Spulen angepasst und fressen nicht soviel Schnur. Es wird Zeit, eine Bank zu überfallen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann nicht mehr. Wat isn hier heute los. Bockwurststrauch, Tchiborolle.




Nie wieder eine billigrolle von Shimano !

Sind schon zwei hops gegangen, erst Catana und dann Exage.
Die wirklich guten Rollen gehen bei Shimano ab deutlich über 100 los.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ganze steht so in keinem Buch oder Blog aber mehrere mittachtziger Aale letztes Jahr können sich nicht irren #isso


Das sind die Erfahrungswerte die kommen nach einem Buch in der Praxis.  
￼


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Nie wieder eine billigrolle von Shimano !
> 
> Sind schon zwei hops gegangen, erst Catana und dann Exage.
> Die wirklich guten Rollen gehen bei Shimano ab deutlich über 100 los.



Echt? Ich hab mit der 1000er Exage in der Elbe gefeedert, da war sie zwar am Limit und es fühlte sich nach Kernschmelze an, sie überlebte dennoch. Allerdings ist mir noch nie eine Rolle kaputt gegangen, es sei denn ich wollte sie reinigen und musste aufschrauben. Aiaiaiai, da hab ich schon 2 Stück über den Jordan befördert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Echt? Ich hab mit der 1000er Exage in der Elbe gefeedert, da war sie zwar am Limit und es fühlte sich nach Kernschmelze an, sie überlegte dennoch. Allerdings ist mir noch nie eine Rolle kaputt gegangen, es sei denn ich wollte sie reinigen und musste aufschrauben. Aiaiaiai, da hab ich schon 2 Stück über den Jordan befördert.


Meine billig shimanskis (solace und sienna? Cindy und Bert? Hanni und nanni?) Sind nun z.T. fast 5 Jahre in Betrieb, die solace (?) Hat vom Aal und Posenangeln bis zum schweren Spinnfischen (~100gr Köder) und feedern einiges erlebt. Ich würde nicht sagen dass sie wie ein Kätzchen schnurrt aber die ist noch gut. Beide waren damals unter 50 eue


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir noch nie eine Rolle kaputt gegangen, es sei denn ich wollte sie reinigen und musste aufschrauben.



Nächstes Mal einfach nen feuchten Lappen und nur außen drüberwienern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal einfach nen feuchten Lappen und nur außen drüberwienern.


Nää nää diesmal haben wir alle dich in der Hinterhand ('Ruuuuuuuuuudiiiii? Rolle putt, mach heil, bitte bitte' )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine billig shimanskis (solace und sienna? Cindy und Bert? Hanni und nanni?) Sind nun z.T. fast 5 Jahre in Betrieb, die solace (?) Hat vom Aal und Posenangeln bis zum schweren Spinnfischen (~100gr Köder) und feedern einiges erlebt. Ich würde nicht sagen dass sie wie ein Kätzchen schnurrt aber die ist noch gut. Beide waren damals unter 50 eue



Ich hab dahingehend auch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und sehe deswegen auch nicht ein, warum ich mehr Geld für was eigentlich bezahlen soll? Selbst die Lidl-Rollen waren super, nur recht schwer. Und ich habe sie nicht so sehr belastet wie du deine, da sieht man mal, was die Dinger alles abkönnen.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal einfach nen feuchten Lappen und nur außen drüberwienern.



Ich habe seitdem keine Rolle mehr gereinigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe seitdem keine Rolle mehr gereinigt.



Gut so.

Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nää nää diesmal haben wir alle dich in der Hinterhand ('Ruuuuuuuuuudiiiii? Rolle putt, mach heil, bitte bitte' )




Nur wenn die älter wie 30 Jahre sind, das moderne Zeug brauch nur nen Lappen und zum Schluß die Mülltonne.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut so.
> 
> Sicher ist sicher.



Ich wasche zumindest das mit Futter zugeballerte Schnurlaufröllchen während des Angelns sauber. Da hängt manchmal ein gefühlter halber Liter vom letzten Ansitz dran.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Solange wie keine Maden drunter verschwinden ist alles gut


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wasche zumindest das mit Futter zugeballerte Schnurlaufröllchen während des Angelns sauber. Da hängt manchmal ein gefühlter halber Liter vom letzten Ansitz dran.




Jo das kenne ich. Rute und Rolle eingesaut und dann schön festgetrocknet....


----------



## alexpp

Das Reinigen und neu Fetten der Rollen kann ich nur empfehlen. Ihr habt ja anscheinend genug Billig-Rollen zum Üben.


----------



## Minimax

Ich trau mich nur bei alten Rollen (Mitch. 300, 304, Abu 501) die aufzumachen- bei modernen Rollen mit den vielen Teilen und Nübsies und unendlicher Rücklaufsperre und schlimmstenfalls Freilauf hätte ich zuviel Angst, die nicht wieder zusammenzukriegen ("Höhöhö, ohne die übriggebliebenen Teile ist die Rolle nun viel leichter").
Wobei, ein bisschen Pflege sollte ich meinen treuen, unbesungenen und stets zuverlässigen Longbows mal angedeihen lassen. Eine hat ein Zipperlein am Bügel, kein Wunder so schlecht wie ich sie behandle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

alexpp schrieb:


> Das Reinigen und neu Fetten der Rollen kann ich nur empfehlen. Ihr habt ja anscheinend genug Billig-Rollen zum Üben.



Nicht genug, sondern *NUR*. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo das kenne ich. Rute und Rolle eingesaut und dann schön festgetrocknet....



Das ist im Sommer immer so schlimm, wenn ich mit Pampe Feeder, das ist nen mit Zucker durchsetztes, recht matschiges Futter quasi für große Brassen. In der Konsistenz von Modder. Nach einem Ansitz musst du die Rolle mit dem Hammer freikloppen, ansonsten hast du einen Tontopf am Griff.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

So, jetzt habe ich meinen Favoriten für die schlimmste Farbe an einer Rolle gefunden. Der Designer musste wohl zuerst eine Heckbremse im Sinn gehabt haben.

https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-prorex-xr-3020pea--rd0356


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist im Sommer immer so schlimm, wenn ich mit Pampe Feeder, das ist nen mit Zucker durchsetztes, recht matschiges Futter quasi für große Brassen. In der Konsistenz von Modder. Nach einem Ansitz musst du die Rolle mit dem Hammer freikloppen, ansonsten hast du einen Tontopf am Griff.



Kannst du ganz einfach lösen......häng mal nen Futterkorb inne Montage anstatt immer nur die Rolle füllen zu wollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich meinen Favoriten für die schlimmste Farbe an einer Rolle gefunden. Der Designer musste wohl zuerst eine Heckbremse im Sinn gehabt haben.
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-prorex-xr-3020pea--rd0356


Würde rein farblich zu Sarah jane passe .....hmmmm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Würde rein farblich zu Sarah jane passe .....hmmmm



Dann haben sich die Schöne und das Biest gefunden. Sarah Jane hat ihre Haare doch aber nicht so grässlich gefärbt?



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kannst du ganz einfach lösen......häng mal nen Futterkorb inne Montage anstatt immer nur die Rolle füllen zu wollen.



Ich hab die Rute beim Angeln also immer falsch rum gehalten?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich meinen Favoriten für die schlimmste Farbe an einer Rolle gefunden. Der Designer musste wohl zuerst eine Heckbremse im Sinn gehabt haben.
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-prorex-xr-3020pea--rd0356



Abscheulich, fürwahr!


----------



## alexpp

Prorex ist aber das Raubfischprogramm von Daiwa, die Farbe ist echt schlimm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Abscheulich, fürwahr!



Prorex. Einfach nur Prorex.

Abba mal angemerkt oder falsch interpretiert: Ist Daiwa eine schottische Firma?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab die Rute beim Angeln also immer falsch rum gehalten?



Möglich, oder du hälst den Rollenbügel für ne Futterspirale


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe seitdem keine Rolle mehr gereinigt.


Damit hab ich auch mal so ein Erlebnis gehabt. 
Relativ neue Rolle und fing nach vielleicht dem 5mal angeln an immer an einer Position leicht zu Quatschen. 
Pah, nimmst Öl und gut ,gesagt getan. 
Das Geräusch war aber immernoch da. 
Na jut, machst halt auf und guckst mal. 
Spule ab, ok. 
Ein kleines rundes etwas saß dann da auf der Achse. 
Hmm, was ist das überhaupt für ein Teil. 
Egal dachte ich, einfach aufschrauben und mal nachsehen. 
Als ich die Schrauben ab hatte und das Deckelchen abnahm überkam mich kurz ein komisches Gefühl und 
Pfffffrrrrring machte es. 
Oh oh, zu dem Pfffffrrrrring gesellte sich noch ein Pling als ich den Deckel in der Hand hatte. 
Ungefähr 8 kleine Federn, allesamt aus ihren Führungen gezogen hingen da so rum. 
Es hat mich wohl gute zwei Stunden gekostet um eine der Federn erstmal wiederzufinden und die endlos Rücklaufsperre wieder richtig zusammen zu bekommen. 
Wenn man weiß wie eigentlich simpel ,muss man nur vorher wissen. 
Wenigstens läuft die Rolle und seit dem ohne das quitsch Geräusch und die endlos Rücklaufsperre 
funzt auch .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Möglich, oder du hälst den Rollenbügel für ne Futterspirale



Och nö. Jetzt hast du mich daran erinnert, das ich neue Futterspiralen kaufen wollte. Der Zettel wird immer lääääääääääääääääänger. Danke Rudi, wegen dir schlafe ich bald unter der Brücke.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Relativ n*eue Rolle und fing nach vielleicht dem 5mal angeln an immer an einer Position leicht zu Quatschen.*




Also das würde mir echt aufn Sack gehen - ne Rolle die mich vollquatscht. 

Das war bestimmt n Radio.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist Daiwa eine schottische Firma?



Daiwa ist eine japanische Firma, atte aber sehr lange Zeit nen fast eigenständigen Ableger in England. Dort wurden verdammt gute Ruten gebaut, die es auch nicht woanders gab.
Bis 1985 sogar mit garantiertem 24h-Reparaturservice.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also das würde mir echt aufn Sack gehen - ne Rolle die mich vollquatscht.


Geht garnicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenigstens läuft die Rolle und seit dem ohne das quitsch Geräusch und die endlos Rücklaufsperre
> funzt auch .



Bei mir war das ähnlich gelagert bei einer Freilaufrolle. Ich habe dann die Entscheidung treffen müssen, die Zeit zu investieren oder das Ding in die Hölle zu schicken. Sie schmort immer noch. Ich bin in solchen Dingen (Schrauben, Drehen, Bauen, Basteln) aber recht unbegabt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also das würde mir echt aufn Sack gehen - ne Rolle die mich vollquatscht.
> 
> Das war bestimmt n Radio.



Ich hab eine, die hat LEDs am Rotor und leuchtet beim Kurbeln. Ist übrigens dezent in Pink gehalten


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also das würde mir echt aufn Sack gehen - ne Rolle die mich vollquatscht.
> 
> Das war bestimmt n Radio.



Einfach mal Frequenz wechseln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Daiwa ist eine japanische Firma, atte aber sehr lange Zeit nen fast eigenständigen Ableger in England. Dort wurden verdammt gute Ruten gebaut, die es auch nicht woanders gab.
> Bis 1985 sogar mit garantiertem 24h-Reparaturservice.



Ich hab das in irgendeinem Video gesehen, wo erklärt wurde das Daiwa als schottischer Hersteller dort auch wieder die Feederruten baut. Ich hab sie auch mit Asien in Verbindung gebracht, aber da läuft ja alles kreuz und quer mit den Tochterunternehmen.

Wie das hier, Daiwa-Cormoran?

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...roducts-model.htm?ovs_fish=13&ovs_prdrows2=10


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei mir war das ähnlich gelagert bei einer Freilaufrolle. Ich habe dann die Entscheidung treffen müssen, die Zeit zu investieren oder das Ding in die Hölle zu schicken. Sie schmort immer noch. Ich bin in solchen Dingen (Schrauben, Drehen, Bauen, Basteln) aber recht unbegabt.


Learnig by doing. 
Alles mechanische und der Handwerkliche Kram liegt mir. 
Geht nicht gibts nicht, jedenfalls fast .


----------



## feederbrassen

Soweit ich weiß baut Daiwa immernoch in Schottland die Top
Serien.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Learnig by doing.
> Alles mechanische und der Handwerkliche Kram liegt mir.
> Geht nicht gibts nicht, jedenfalls fast .



Du musst halt Bock drauf haben. Ich kenne Leute, für die ist ein Schrank von Ikea aufbauen wie Soduko. Ich hab schon kurz nach dem Auspacken die Schnauze voll.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Daiwa Schottland war was Rutenbau angeht, sehr lange vertreten und konzentrierte sich da auch nur auf den englischen Markt.
Hat mit Daiwa ansich auch wenig zu tun, außer halt eben das Label.
Und genau auf diese Tugenden möchte man wohl wieder etwas zurück, wobei das halt auch nur in England klappt.

Was Daiwa-Cormoran angeht...es ist halt eine Kooperation seit einigen Jahren.
Dazu muß man halt auch wissen, das Daiwa in Deutschland erst mit den späten 80ern einen eigenständigen Vertrieb hatte. Vorher wurden dessen Produkte über Vollsortimentler wie Balzer, DAM und auch Cormoran vertrieben.
Bei Shimano war es noch später.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst halt Bock drauf haben. Ich kenne Leute, für die ist ein Schrank von Ikea aufbauen wie Soduko. Ich hab schon kurz nach dem Auspacken die Schnauze voll.


Ich würde wohl zuerst die Anleitung in die Tonne kloppen. 
Die sind mies. 
Das meiste erklärt sich selbst 
Aber dazu muss man Handwerklich bewandert sein .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Wer nen Hammer halten kann kriegt auch nen Nagel rein...evtl. mit 1-2 blauen Fingern, aber irgendwann ist der Nagel drin.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Echt? Ich hab mit der 1000er Exage in der Elbe gefeedert, da war sie zwar am Limit und es fühlte sich nach Kernschmelze an, sie überlebte dennoch. Allerdings ist mir noch nie eine Rolle kaputt gegangen, es sei denn ich wollte sie reinigen und musste aufschrauben. Aiaiaiai, da hab ich schon 2 Stück über den Jordan befördert.



Komplett fest gewesen, beide !
Ich habe sie nicht gepflegt aber auch nicht schlecht behandelt. Hatte sie allerdings nicht zum Feedern sondern zum spinnen. Ich schraube da nicht groß rum die ließen sich kein Millimeter mehr drehen, also die Kurbel. Mit den Stradic bin ich sehr zufrieden, mucken vielleicht mal kurz mit Geräuschen aber sonst top zufrieden. 

Ich krieche zwar gelegentlich über Stock und Stein ( Hardcore Angler) aber passe auf das kein dreck rein kommt.


----------



## Andal

Schrauben nach Art der Maurer ... auch Schbaxx lassen sich klopfen. Hoch lebe der König der Werkzeuge - der Hammer!


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wer nen Hammer halten kann kriegt auch nen Nagel rein...evtl. mit 1-2 blauen Fingern, aber irgendwann ist der Nagel drin.



Also bei mir sinds nicht nur blaue Finger, der Hammerstiel entzündet sich, der Kopf zerfällt zu Staub, und die Wand bröselt weg. Der Nagel ist natürlich inzwischen hinters Regal gefallen.


----------



## Welpi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich meinen Favoriten für die schlimmste Farbe an einer Rolle gefunden. Der Designer musste wohl zuerst eine Heckbremse im Sinn gehabt haben.
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-prorex-xr-3020pea--rd0356



Das kann ich toppen: Ne Heckbremse in abscheulicher Farbe...liegt grad vor mir auf dem Tisch...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Also bei mir sinds nicht nur blaue Finger, der Hammerstiel entzündet sich, der Kopf zerfällt zu Staub, und die Wand bröselt weg. Der Nagel ist natürlich inzwischen hinters Regal gefallen.



Ich empfehle mal in den Baumarkt zu gehen...ein Hammer hat kein Kabel dran und schnauft auch nicht wie ne Dampflok.


----------



## Andal

Welpi schrieb:


> Das kann ich toppen: Ne Heckbremse in abscheulicher Farbe...liegt grad vor mir auf dem Tisch...
> Anhang anzeigen 321134


Und mit solchen Rollen wurden Massen von Fischen gefangen. Völlig problemlos. So what!?

Und es gab sogar Zeiten, wo man sie richtig schön fand.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann haben sich die Schöne und das Biest gefunden. Sarah Jane hat ihre Haare doch aber nicht so grässlich gefärbt?


Sarah Jane hat violette Akzente, Drennan Like eben aber ich würde mich hüten die gezeigte Rolle dran zu Schrauben. Am schönsten ist sie mit ner Pin <3


----------



## Andal

Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Was ist an einer Stella, oder Branzino wirklich schön?

Die wenigen Rollen, bei denen man wirklich Gedanken an ein dem Auge schmeichelndes, oder alleinstellendes Design verschwendet hat, stammen von Abu, Mitchell, oder van Staal. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen, diese sie heute zeigen.


----------



## Minimax

Welpi schrieb:


> Das kann ich toppen: Ne Heckbremse in abscheulicher Farbe...liegt grad vor mir auf dem Tisch...



Das--das ist absolut verblüffend, aber langsam kommen die verdrängten Erinnerungen wieder.. Ich muss grad an die Rambo-Sets von der Kirmes denken, komplett mit Plastik-Jade Anhänger- Kennt ihr die noch?



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich empfehle mal in den Baumarkt zu gehen...ein Hammer hat kein Kabel dran und schnauft auch nicht wie ne Dampflok.


Das überlass ich der Missus, die kennt sich mit sowas aus, und dann hältst auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Schrauben nach Art der Maurer ... auch Schbaxx lassen sich klopfen. Hoch lebe der König der Werkzeuge - der Hammer!


Die heilige Dreifaltigkeit russischen Handwerks - sibilo (Meißel), Molotok (Hammer) und job dwaju mat (schönes Wetter)


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Was ist an einer Stella, oder Branzino wirklich schön?
> 
> Die wenigen Rollen, bei denen man wirklich Gedanken an ein dem Auge schmeichelndes, oder alleinstellendes Design verschwendet hat, stammen von Abu, Mitchell, oder van Staal. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen, diese sie heute zeigen.


Shakespeare. Die alten waren echt schön


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> van Staal.


Die sehen wirklich sehr gail aus!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Welpi schrieb:


> Das kann ich toppen: Ne Heckbremse in abscheulicher Farbe...liegt grad vor mir auf dem Tisch...
> Anhang anzeigen 321134



Allemal besser als Handleine 

Ich würde eiskalt damit Angeln gehen.


----------



## Andal

Die van Staal laufen aber leider, wie Kaffeemühlen voller Sand.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mich stört die Schrift mehr als das Design, wenigstens unauffälllig


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die van Staal laufen aber leider, wie Kaffeemühlen voller Sand.


Und kosten so viel wie ein kleinwagen


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mich stört die Schrift mehr als das Design, wenigstens unauffälllig



In 300 Jahren ist die Rolle Gold wert.


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> Und es gab sogar Zeiten, wo man sie richtig schön fand.



Ohja....ich weiss noch, wie ich sie zum Entsetzen meiner Eltern begeistert gekauft habe...heute denke ich mir leise, dass die baugleiche Quick CD auch ganz hübsch gewesen wäre 

Ich hab sie gerade mal an meine Silstar Matchpicker gepackt....ist eine zeitlich stimmige Kombo, aber die Optik geht garnet


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Shakespeare. Die alten waren echt schön


Welche? Skakespeare 2410 Ambidex  habe ich auch noch.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und kosten so viel wie ein kleinwagen


Ich würde sie dennoch nicht aus der Vitrine schubsen!


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss grad an die Rambo-Sets von der Kirmes denken, komplett mit Plastik-Jade Anhänger- Kennt ihr die noch?



Jaaaaaa....den Bogen mit den authentischen Explosionsspitzen hat mir meine Ma stante pede wieder abgenommen...war aber eh doof, die Nachbarskatze hats nicht zerrissen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Welpi schrieb:


> Das kann ich toppen: Ne Heckbremse in abscheulicher Farbe...liegt grad vor mir auf dem Tisch...
> Anhang anzeigen 321134



Die goldene Himbeere wäre damit vergeben.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Was ist an einer Stella, oder Branzino wirklich schön?
> 
> Die wenigen Rollen, bei denen man wirklich Gedanken an ein dem Auge schmeichelndes, oder alleinstellendes Design verschwendet hat, stammen von Abu, Mitchell, oder van Staal. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen, diese sie heute zeigen.



Der Name Stella gefällt, das war es dann auch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich krieche zwar gelegentlich über Stock und Stein ( Hardcore Angler) aber passe auf das kein dreck rein kommt.



Da wird mir der verhasste Bayernfan doch noch sympathisch.


----------



## Andal

So eine Rolle muss ja am Ende recht wenige Aufgaben ordentlich erfüllen. Sie muss Schnur gut speichern, sie dosiert wieder freigeben und nebebei vernünftig bremsen, wenn man nicht grad ein Freund des Backwinding ist. Form und Farbe vergucken sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## exil-dithschi

Welpi schrieb:


> Ohja....ich weiss noch, wie ich sie zum Entsetzen meiner Eltern begeistert gekauft habe...heute denke ich mir leise, dass die baugleiche Quick CD auch ganz hübsch gewesen wäre


harharhar, an die musste mußte ich unweigerlich bei deinem bild denken, die hab'  ich nämlich hier noch rum liegen. 
design auch typisch "schön" 90er, aber läuft tadellos.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> So eine Rolle muss ja am Ende recht wenige Aufgaben ordentlich erfüllen. Sie muss Schnur gut speichern, sie dosiert wieder freigeben und nebebei vernünftig bremsen, wenn man nicht grad ein Freund des Backwinding ist. Form und Farbe vergucken sich mit der Zeit.



Ich würde sogar sagen, vor allem und zuerst muss sie natürlich ihren Besitzer glücklich machen, ob durch Preis, Leistung oder schönen Schein. Daher rührt ja die wunderbare Vielfalt dieser Apparate- da findet ein jeder seine Haspel!


----------



## Andal

Einige werden sich erinnern können....

...wenn man in den 70ern, so gegen halb zehn, in einen Angelladen ging und nach einer neuen Rolle fragte, dann kam die Gegenfrage, ob man eine Quick wolle, oder eine Quick. Notfalls könne man auch eine Quick, oder eine Mitchell bestellen. Und siehe da, mit der Quick 330, oder der Mitchell 300 kam man überall klar. Zwar geräuschvoll und etwas schwer, aber man kam hin. 

Wir haben nur noch Luxusprobleme!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen, vor allem und zuerst muss sie natürlich ihren Besitzer glücklich machen, ...


Ganz genau und damit wäre auch, mal wieder und b.a.w., alles gesagt. Angeln muss glücklich machen!


----------



## alexpp

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Komplett fest gewesen, beide !
> Ich habe sie nicht gepflegt aber auch nicht schlecht behandelt. Hatte sie allerdings nicht zum Feedern sondern zum spinnen. Ich schraube da nicht groß rum die ließen sich kein Millimeter mehr drehen, also die Kurbel. Mit den Stradic bin ich sehr zufrieden, mucken vielleicht mal kurz mit Geräuschen aber sonst top zufrieden.
> 
> Ich krieche zwar gelegentlich über Stock und Stein ( Hardcore Angler) aber passe auf das kein dreck rein kommt.



Wundert mich dann aber, dass sie fest geworden sind. Kann sich eigentlich nur etwas gelöst haben oder gebrochen sein. Der übliche Verschleiß am Getriebe kündigt sich langsam an. Die Stradic sollten keine unüblichen Geräusche produzieren. Alleine interessehalber würde ich sie öffnen, auch die Stradic nach paar Jahren warten.


----------



## Minimax

Jetzt hab ich auch mal eine Rollenfrage: In meinem ersten Angelleben hatte ich mehrere DAM Rollen, vermutlich Quicks, die ich sehr mochte. Sie waren aus mattem, anthrazitfarbenen Kunststoff -auch die Spule- hatten keine Kopfbremse (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine..), und einen sehr auffälligen Rücklaufsperrenschieber, der hinten oben sass und die Einstellung durch Verdecken eines Roten bzw. Grünen Feldes anzeigte.
Die Zeit muss die erste Hälfte der neunziger gewesen sein, etwa die Ära der CDi Quicks mit unausschaltbarer Knarre (Hatte eine war stolz wie Oskar) oder wie die von @Welpi gezeigte Camou-Variante.
Die fraglichen grauen Rollen waren keine Flagschiffmodelle, aber auch keine Quick Pirates. Klingelt da irgend was bei jemandem?


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> Einige werden sich erinnern können....
> 
> ...wenn man in den 70ern, so gegen halb zehn, in einen Angelladen ging und nach einer neuen Rolle fragte, dann kam die Gegenfrage, ob man eine Quick wolle, oder eine Quick. Notfalls könne man auch eine Quick, oder eine Mitchell bestellen. Und siehe da, mit der Quick 330, oder der Mitchell 300 kam man überall klar. Zwar geräuschvoll und etwas schwer, aber man kam hin.
> 
> Wir haben nur noch Luxusprobleme!


Dabei wollen wir doch nur Angeln.


----------



## Andal

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dabei wollen wir doch nur Angeln.


Ebent!


----------



## Zander Jonny

alexpp schrieb:


> Wundert mich dann aber, dass sie fest geworden sind. Kann sich eigentlich nur etwas gelöst haben oder gebrochen sein. Der übliche Verschleiß am Getriebe kündigt sich langsam an. Die Stradic sollten keine unüblichen Geräusche produzieren. Alleine interessehalber würde ich sie öffnen, auch die Stradic nach paar Jahren warten.



Sie hatten auch paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Und dieses leichte Schleif Geräusch bei der Stradic ist mal paar Stunden da und dann wieder ne ganze Zeit weg, über mehrere Angeltage. Rum schrauben tu ich nicht.Aus Vorsicht das es nicht wie bei @Fantastic Fishing endet.

Achso, das hat sich auch angekündigt, zumindest bei der Catana und zwar lautstark.


----------



## Hering 58

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Sie hatten auch paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Und dieses leichte Schleif Geräusch bei der Stradic ist mal paar Stunden da und dann wieder ne ganze Zeit weg, über mehrere Angeltage. Rum schrauben tu ich nicht.Aus Vorsicht das es nicht wie bei ]@Fantastic Fishing endet.[/COLOR]
> 
> Achso, das hat sich auch angekündigt, zumindest bei der Catana und zwar lautstark.


FF versteht aber sein Handwerk.


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch mal eine Rollenfrage: In meinem ersten Angelleben hatte ich mehrere DAM Rollen, vermutlich Quicks, die ich sehr mochte. Sie waren aus mattem, anthrazitfarbenen Kunststoff -auch die Spule- hatten keine Kopfbremse (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine..), und einen sehr auffälligen Rücklaufsperrenschieber, der hinten oben sass und die Einstellung durch Verdecken eines Roten bzw. Grünen Feldes anzeigte.
> Die Zeit muss die erste Hälfte der neunziger gewesen sein, etwa die Ära der CDi Quicks mit unausschaltbarer Knarre (Hatte eine war stolz wie Oskar) oder wie die von @Welpi gezeigte Camou-Variante.
> Die fraglichen grauen Rollen waren keine Flagschiffmodelle, aber auch keine Quick Pirates. Klingelt da irgend was bei jemandem?



Das hört sich nach ner Quick CDi an...gibbet z.B. grad in der ebucht zum aschauen


----------



## Kochtopf

@Zander Jonny  ich weiss gar net was hast - billig rollen, mehrere Jahre, ungewartet, spinnfischen - das kommt da nicht gänzlich unerwartet


----------



## exil-dithschi

@Minimax , jau, das war vermutlich die quick cd, zumindest hat meine auch so einen schieber.


----------



## Minimax

Welpi schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach ner Quick CDi an...gibbet z.B. grad in der ebucht zum aschauen


Neinein, es war mit Sicherheit Keine CDi. Ich glaube auch, das um den Spulenknopf ein geriffeltes Plastikfeld war?
@exil-dithschi ja, genau diesen Schieber meine ich.

Die gesuchte Rolle war preislich sicher unter der Cdi angesiedelt. Die Spule war aus Kunststoff, und klassisch kurz. Das Plastik war viel dunkler als das der CDi


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Zander Jonny  ich weiss gar net was hast - billig rollen, mehrere Jahre, ungewartet, spinnfischen - das kommt da nicht gänzlich unerwartet




Die müssen halten, fertig.

Habe keine Zeit zu warten


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch mal eine Rollenfrage: In meinem ersten Angelleben hatte ich mehrere DAM Rollen, vermutlich Quicks, die ich sehr mochte. Sie waren aus mattem, anthrazitfarbenen Kunststoff -auch die Spule- hatten keine Kopfbremse (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine..), und einen sehr auffälligen Rücklaufsperrenschieber, der hinten oben sass und die Einstellung durch Verdecken eines Roten bzw. Grünen Feldes anzeigte.
> Die Zeit muss die erste Hälfte der neunziger gewesen sein, etwa die Ära der CDi Quicks mit unausschaltbarer Knarre (Hatte eine war stolz wie Oskar) oder wie die von @Welpi gezeigte Camou-Variante.
> Die fraglichen grauen Rollen waren keine Flagschiffmodelle, aber auch keine Quick Pirates. Klingelt da irgend was bei jemandem?


Meinst du die Quick 121,222 oder 333?
Schieber dreistufig. 
Rot mit knarre, gelb ohne knarre aber Rücklaufsperre und unten grün, ohne Rücklaufsperre und leise?


----------



## Andal

Wenn eine 60,- € Rolle nach Jahren abtritt, dann gibts eine neue und die Freude ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn eine 60,- € Rolle nach Jahren abtritt, dann gibts eine neue und die Freude ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen!


Nichts ist schöner als neues Spielzeug


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn eine 60,- € Rolle nach Jahren abtritt, dann gibts eine neue und die Freude ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen!



Das ist das allerbeste zumal die nächste dann länger hält.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Die van Staal laufen aber leider, wie Kaffeemühlen voller Sand.



China-Bomber halt...zu gesalzenen Preisen.


Andal schrieb:


> Einige werden sich erinnern können....
> 
> ...wenn man in den 70ern, so gegen halb zehn, in einen Angelladen ging und nach einer neuen Rolle fragte, dann kam die Gegenfrage, ob man eine Quick wolle, oder eine Quick. Notfalls könne man auch eine Quick, oder eine Mitchell bestellen. Und siehe da, mit der Quick 330, oder der Mitchell 300 kam man überall klar. Zwar geräuschvoll und etwas schwer, aber man kam hin.
> 
> Wir haben nur noch Luxusprobleme!



In Deutschland nahm man halt die schweren Quicks....in UK eher Mitchell oder K.P. Morrits

Ab 1979 in UK (und auch erstmal nur da) dann auch in schick und modern inkl. Matchspule





Kleine feine Metallrollen, einfach aufrüstbar auf 3 Kugellager (und damit High-End Niveau einer BG), Schraubkurbel, Druckknopfspule, Übersetzung von 1:5.1, tolle Bremse.
Man was waren wir schon arme Schweine dagegen...wir im Osten sowieso


----------



## exil-dithschi

hmmm, jetzt bin ich unsicher, ob cd, oder cdi, ich schau morgen mal nach und mach ein foto.


----------



## feederbrassen

Gab auch ne XL Serie mit dem Schieber


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> China-Bomber halt...zu gesalzenen Preisen.
> 
> 
> In Deutschland nahm man halt die schweren Quicks....in UK eher Mitchell oder K.P. Morrits
> 
> Ab 1979 in UK (und auch erstmal nur da) dann auch in schick und modern inkl. Matchspule
> Anhang anzeigen 321136
> Anhang anzeigen 321137
> 
> 
> Kleine feine Metallrollen, einfach aufrüstbar auf 3 Kugellager (und damit High-End Niveau einer BG), Schraubkurbel, Druckknopfspule, Übersetzung von 1:5.1, tolle Bremse.
> Man was waren wir schon arme Schweine dagegen...wir im Osten sowieso


Diw "China Bomber" sehen aber geil aus. Das muss man ihnen lassen!

Was hätte man aber früher als Bub, mit sauer erspartem Taschengeld machen sollen? 1 Stunde mit dem Zug nach München fahren, zum NWM, dem Bavaria, oder dem Waffen Krauser schleichen und Abu Cardinals kaufen, die obendrein noch deutlich teuer waren? Mein Vater, Gott hab ihn selig, hätte mich ob solcher "Verschwendung" zu Tode verspottet!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab die alte Ninja in der 1500 und der 2000er Version, letztere ziemlich regelmäßig an der leichten Spinnrute genutzt. Ich weiss nicht ob man sie direkt mit der LT Version vergleichen kann, jedenfalls kann ich auch nur Gutes berichten. Bei der alten lag ja netterweise eine Metallersatzspule bei. Und @Kochtopf wenn erstmal Schnur drauf ist sieht sie auch ganz gut aus. Nette Rollen.


Behalte sie und halte sie in Ehren! 

Ich weiß, dass sie vollkommen unterschiedliche Level von Rollen und produktionsmäßigen Ausknautschmechanismen darstellen.

Nennt die "alten" Typen nie, aber wirklich nie nie , in einem Atemzug mit den neuen LT-Rollen ... das ist "Low Trash" aus Billigstplastikproduktion aus Vietnam, anstelle des beworbenen Sinnbildes von "Light & Tough",
Auf die älteren (braven tapferen armen abgestraften inzwischen namenlosen ) träfe das "Tough" viel eher zu.
Aber diese neue Leichtplastikserien funktionieren auch, sind sehr leicht, sollen Shimanos Ci4 und P3/P4 Rollen gleich alle preislich vollkommen wegfegen, die Bremsen der LTs sind sogar erstaunlich gut.

Die Nummer mit der beigelegten Ersatzspule ist nun vorbei, flächendeckend bei den Labels.

Wobei, die Anglerwelt teilt sich in 2 Gruppen: Es gibt Ersatzspulennutzer, und es gibt welche, die die nie brauchen - oder nicht abschrauben und wechseln können! 

Ich gehöre zu den Vielfachersatzspulennutzern bei vielen Angelarten, aber ich wechsle auch nicht alle 5 Minuten.
Aber die Rolle gerne an verschiedene Ruten, und dann eine andere Spule und Schnur.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> wir im Osten sowieso



Dafür drehen die Leute hier rund um das Angeln nicht so an der Rassel. Da hängt der Opi seinen Hecht noch mit der Kiemenhälterung am Seil in die Elbe, falls doch noch ein besserer beißt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Die Ninja ist als ordentlich subventioniertes "Jetzt-ärgern-wir-die-Mitbewerber-Produkt" auch ein wirtschaftlicher Gewinn für den Angler. Hoffentlich bekriegen sich Shimano und Daiwa noch ganz lange!


Genau das ist das gute für uns Käufer und Angler. 

Und sorgt dafür, dass Shimanos Preise nicht weiter so in den Himmel schießen. 
Daiwa-Globeride senkt auch viel brutaler die Preise (mal eben -2/3)  in Sonderaktionen und Abverkäufen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Was hätte man aber früher als Bub, mit sauer erspartem Taschengeld machen sollen? 1 Stunde mit dem Zug nach München fahren, zum NWM, dem Bavaria, oder dem Waffen Krauser schleichen und Abu Cardinals kaufen, die obendrein noch deutlich teuer waren? Mein Vater, Gott hab ihn selig, hätte mich ob solcher "Verschwendung" zu Tode verspottet!



Uns gings im Osten auch nicht besser.
Die einzige wirklich feine Rolle die es gab war die Forelle, tja, da brauchtest gute Beziehungen. Die war nichtmal teuer, aber eben nicht zu bekommen einfach so im Geschäft. Sowas ging immer unter der Hand weg.
Ansonsten gabs viel Plastikgedönse mit Bremsen die nicht bremsten, sondern wo die Bremsschraube nur den Sinn erfüllte, ja die Spule auf der Rolle zu halten, was sie auch nicht immer schafften.
Bei uns gabs nur Spule fliegen sehen oder Bremse dichtmachen.
Die wenigen Metallrollen a la Rileh Rex (die Bremse war genauso toll) waren für nen Schüler kaum bezahlbar, irgendwo um die 65,- Mark damals. Ohne Taschengeld schwierig.

Ich kam da erst als 14jähriger wirklich einfacher ran als ich in den Ferien für paar Wochen arbeiten ging...in einem Betrieb, der damals eben jene Rileh Rex produzierte und später auch mein Lehrbetrieb wurde.
Vorher mußte ich mich halt mit Plastikbombern a la Nixe W zufriedengeben.....wir haben aber auch damit gefangen und unsre Freude gehabt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Von den neuen Shimanos bin ich abgegangen. 
Die drei letzten Rollen die ich in den letzten 12 Monaten gekauft habe waren zwei Daiwa und eine Penn. 
Für vergleichbare Shimano hätte ich wesentlich tiefer ins Portmonee greifen müssen .
Wozu?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn eine 60,- € Rolle nach Jahren abtritt, dann gibts eine neue und die Freude ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen!


Das wichtigste ist aber schon mal der sorglose Umgang bis dahin.
Ob die mal verunfallt, runterfällt auf die Steinpackung, oder jemand über die Rute&Rolle drüber stolpert, ob Schafe die Rute samt Rolle vom Rutenhalter reißen und 20m über Stock und Stein mitreißen.
Alles unterliegt dem begrenzten Schadenswert der Ersatzbeschaffung.

Oder noch krasser beim Schleppangeln, wenn der bitterböse Krass-Hänger zuschlägt, die Rutencombo rausrupft und ins Wasser zieht. 
Dann zeigt sich erst wirklich, ob sie schwimmen kann, ob man mit ihr Freischwimmübungen und Freischwimmabzeichen gemacht hat.
Oder ob sie auf Nimmerwiedersehen in den Tiefen des Sees verschwindet, mit einem letzten Aufbäumen des Griffendes wie ein leise "Servus!" wedelnder Schwanz. 

Hierbei ist günstiges und vor allem verschmerzbares Gerät unvergleichlich im Vorteil.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wozu?



Hagane! Fühlst du es etwa nicht?


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hagane! Fühlst du es etwa nicht?


Nö


----------



## rhinefisher

Edithttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eztxY29YqI&t=1708s


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hagane! Fühlst du es etwa nicht?



Schönes Shimano-Wortspiel.
Ma guggn ob jemand hier weiß, was Hagane wirklich bedeutet und was es bei Shimano letztlich ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nö



Ein Geweih ist mir durch meine Browningruten aber auch nicht gewachsen. Deswegen schaue ich mir jetzt Korum an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schönes Shimano-Wortspiel.
> Ma guggn ob jemand hier weiß, was Hagane wirklich bedeutet und was es bei Shimano letztlich ist.



Kaltgeschmiedeter Stahl!


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Uns gings im Osten auch nicht besser.
> Die einzige wirklich feine Rolle die es gab war die Forelle, tja, da brauchtest gute Beziehungen. Die war nichtmal teuer, aber eben nicht zu bekommen einfach so im Geschäft. Sowas ging immer unter der Hand weg.
> Ansonsten gabs viel Plastikgedönse mit Bremsen die nicht bremsten, sondern wo die Bremsschraube nur den Sinn erfüllte, ja die Spule auf der Rolle zu halten, was sie auch nicht immer schafften.
> Bei uns gabs nur Spule fliegen sehen oder Bremse dichtmachen.
> Die wenigen Metallrollen a la Rileh Rex (die Bremse war genauso toll) waren für nen Schüler kaum bezahlbar, irgendwo um die 65,- Mark damals. Ohne Taschengeld schwierig.
> 
> Ich kam da erst als 14jähriger wirklich einfacher ran als ich in den Ferien für paar Wochen arbeiten ging...in einem Betrieb, der damals eben jene Rileh Rex produzierte und später auch mein Lehrbetrieb wurde.
> Vorher mußte ich mich halt mit Plastikbombern a la Nixe W zufriedengeben.....wir haben aber auch damit gefangen und unsre Freude gehabt.


Vor allem war man trotz "quasi nix" mehr als zufrieden. 1 Telerute DAM Allround (und die war mit ihren 360 cm WG bis 80 gr. wirklich allround!), 1 Quick 330 mit zwei Spulen, 1 lausiger Kescher und 1 Kofferl 40x20x20 cm mit einem Hauch Kleinteilen. Das wars und damit haben wir die schönsten Fische gefangen. Die waren zwar selten genießbar, aber darum ging es nicht. Schön wars!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Geweih ist mir durch meine Browningruten aber auch nicht gewachsen. Deswegen schaue ich mir jetzt Korum an.


Korum die Tochter von Preston 
Die profitieren von ihrer Mutter, mir gefällt jedenfalls was die machen und das zu guten Preisen. 
Ändert sich vielleicht wenn der Bekanntheitsgrad erst mal gewachsen ist ￼


----------



## exil-dithschi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> noch krasser beim Schleppangeln


beim schleppen trennt sich eh schnell die spreu vom weizen.
rauszupfen ist hier nicht, aber ja, hänger, oder der 60er, der todesmutig bei vollspeed, da hetzen zum hotspot angesagt, einsteigt und die rute dabei rum reißt wie ein rekordhecht und die rolle ebenso auf herz und nieren prüft.


----------



## Andal

Bei Hagane fällt mir immer gleich Rapante, Rapante ein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Korum die Tochter von Preston
> Die profitieren von ihrer Mutter, mir gefällt jedenfalls was die machen und das zu guten Preisen.
> Ändert sich vielleicht wenn der Bekanntheitsgrad erst mal gewachsen ist ￼



Ich sehe einfach die praktische Dimension dahinter. Ich bin auch nicht die Zielgruppe für teure Produkte, schlicht weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann. Jeder der das Geld hat, darf sich daran erfreuen. Ich schaue eher, das es mir einfach Gefällt und es für mich Sinn macht im preislichen Rahmen. Korum hat soviele tolle Dinge, die mir gefallen, das ich mit da jetzt ein bisschen verliebt habe. Mir gefällt einfach deren Identifikation zum Angeln.

Gut, ist auch vieles Marketinggedönse, aber für meine eigene Zielgruppe sind die auch am Passendsten. Die Matchanglerfirmen triggern mich nicht mehr so, muss ich ehrlicherweise schreiben. (also jetzt der Wettkampfansatz und deren Strategie für den Markt, die Produkte sind dennoch gut)


----------



## Minimax

@feederbrassen @exil-dithschi  Entwarnung, und danke fürs Miträtseln: Ich hab sie gefunden, die fraglichen Rollen waren aus der Quick CS Serie. Puh! Schwierig DAMS zu recherchieren, die heissen ja alle Quick und sonst nur Kürzel. Bis auf die Camaro und die Pirate, und an die erinnert man sich ja nur ungern..


----------



## exil-dithschi

ja, da wird man doch nostalgisch.
meine erste rute, eine shakespeare economy, dazu eine daiwa rolle aus den 80ern, bespult mit 30er strong, sechs gramm pose, 8er haken.
damit ging alles.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das Rausheben war somit auch kein Problem!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Meine erste Rute kam aus dem Supermarkt, als ich 8 Jahre alt war. Eine dieser Kinderruten, mit Rolle samt transparenter Schnur darauf und einem rundem Schwimmer in Weiß/Rot. Dazu waren einige Schrote und 3 Haken. Die Rute war blau, das weiß ich noch.

Sowas hier:

https://www.ebay.de/i/352589318118?chn=ps


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hagane ist nichts andres als japanischer Messerstahl, der sehr hart und spröde ist, und auch gern zu rosten anfängt.
Was Shimano damit verkaufen will ist aber kaltgeformtes Zink-Aluminium (in höheren Preisregionen dann ohne Zink, High-End dann machine cut) und damit schlechtere Qualität wie so manch günstigere Rolle mit "machine cut gear".

Daiwa ist in der Hinsicht aber auch nicht besser. Das ehemals wirklich gute Digigear wurde x-mal vereinfacht im Material, der Name blieb aber dafür (auch gern als Digigear II, HyperDigigear etc.).
Letztlich kochen alle nur mit Wasser und wollen es uns als Weihwasser verticken.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tele 30 von DAM ,in einem dezent gelbem Farbton mit ner Quick 333 xl.

War meine erste selbst gekaufte Kombi als ich in die Lehre ging.
Geile Zeit gewesen


----------



## Andal

Damals konnte man am Namen einer Rute auch gleich erkennen, für was sie gedacht war. Heut weiss man leider nicht so recht, ob es nun eine neue Designerdroge, oder ein skandinavisches Möbelstück ist.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da wird mir der verhasste Bayernfan doch noch sympathisch.



Aber ohne Küsschen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Aber ohne Küsschen


----------



## alexpp

Die Rollen können also zusammenführen, zumindest bis morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Damals konnte man am Namen einer Rute auch gleich erkennen, für was sie gedacht war. Heut weiss man leider nicht so recht, ob es nun eine neue Designerdroge, oder ein skandinavisches Möbelstück ist.





Andal schrieb:


> Damals konnte man am Namen einer Rute auch gleich erkennen, für was sie gedacht war. Heut weiss man leider nicht so recht, ob es nun eine neue Designerdroge, oder ein skandinavisches Möbelstück ist.


So in der Art 









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Die Stöcke werden immernoch gefischt und da hängen viele schöne Erinnerungen dran


----------



## Andal

Ja genau!


----------



## Tricast

Ihr habt vielleicht Sorgen und lasst Euch darüber seitenweise aus. Nur die wichtigste Frage wurde hier noch nicht behandelt! Welches EAU DE TOILETTE passt zu einem ÜKELANER??


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Sorgen und lasst Euch darüber seitenweise aus. Nur die wichtigste Frage wurde hier nicht behandelt! Welches EAU DE TOILETTE passt zu einem ÜKELANER??


Tabac.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Sorgen und lasst Euch darüber seitenweise aus. Nur die wichtigste Frage wurde hier nicht behandelt! Welches EAU DE TOILETTE passt zu einem ÜKELANER??



na, wenn Du so fragst... old Spice oder Sir Irish Moos.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Sorgen und lasst Euch darüber seitenweise aus. Nur die wichtigste Frage wurde hier nicht behandelt! Welches EAU DE TOILETTE passt zu einem ÜKELANER??


Vielleicht etwas fischiges 
Eau de Ükel, 100% Natürlich


----------



## exil-dithschi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tabac.


und zwar - van nelle zware shag!


----------



## feederbrassen

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> und zwar - van nelle zware shag!


Keine halben Sachen


----------



## alexpp

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Sorgen und lasst Euch darüber seitenweise aus. Nur die wichtigste Frage wurde hier noch nicht behandelt! Welches EAU DE TOILETTE passt zu einem ÜKELANER??


FF hat den Stein selber ins Rollen gebracht, dann braucht er auch nicht zu meckern.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Sir Irish Moos.


Das würde mit Sicherheit jegliches Krabbelgetier scheuchen!


----------



## Andal

Vermutlich wirds aber auf Axe Bad Cooled Fish rauslaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Odeur Old Schweiß für das Dauercampen wurde noch vergessen!

Aber der Angler von Welt parfümiert sich stilgerecht gleich mit seinen Anfutteraromastoffen,
einen Tupfer hinter das linke Ohr, einen hinter das rechte!


----------



## Andal

... "Rotten Lobworm" by Giorgio Armani.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So in der Art
> ...
> Die Stöcke werden immernoch gefischt und da hängen viele schöne Erinnerungen dran


Junge, Junge, Du warst aber auch mal echt auf dem DAMischen Trip! 

Hat wohl jeder mal so eine Phase gehabt!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, Du warst aber auch mal echt auf dem DAMischen Trip!
> 
> Hat wohl jeder mal so eine Phase gehabt!


DAM, oder Balzer. Mehr war nicht auf den 240 cm Tego-Regal. Zwischen Kasse, Fussballschuhen und Tennissachen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die waren schon richtig gut, besonders bei den Teleruten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Sorgen und lasst Euch darüber seitenweise aus. Nur die wichtigste Frage wurde hier noch nicht behandelt! Welches EAU DE TOILETTE passt zu einem ÜKELANER??



Moschus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bibergeil wäre ebenfalls true


----------



## Tobias85

Rei(h)eröl und nichts anderes!

Gute Nacht und den Herren ein erfolgreiches Wochenende, ich klink mich auch bis Sonntag aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Edithttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eztxY29YqI&t=1708s



Das ist mir leider etwas verrutscht...
Dieser Mann ist für mich, der ich ja nunmal an das Universelle des Angelns glaube, der mit Abstand beste Angler auf Youtube.
Zwar lege ich persönlich erheblich mehr Wert auf Kleidung, Gerät und vor allem Schönheit der Ausführung, aber so rein vom angeln her, ist das mein Bruder im Geiste.
So ab 25ste Min. zeigt der sehr schön wie mit der Pin vernünftig geworfen wird.. .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Sorgen und lasst Euch darüber seitenweise aus. Nur die wichtigste Frage wurde hier noch nicht behandelt! Welches EAU DE TOILETTE passt zu einem ÜKELANER??


Nachdem Tricast ja eine spannende Frage am Weltfrauentag gestellt hat, habe ich bereits den Weltbrassentag im Blick. Da muss man die Köder natürlich auch gut duften lassen. Meine Frage an Euch: Wie haltet Ihr es mit Dips, Sprays und sonstigen Boostern am Hakenköder? Gibt es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen zu süßlichen oder deftigen Aromen. Ich habe mir mal im letzten Jahr ein Fläschchen Buttervanille besorgt und bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich ohne nicht genauso gut gefangen hätte. Allerdings habe ich mit der Buttervanille am Köder so manche Beißflaute wieder beenden können, von daher bleibt das Fläschchen in der Box.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das ist schon ein bisschen eine Gretchenfrage.
Ich glaube an die Wirksamkeit aber habe keinerlei Beweise, ich denke in erster Linie fangen sie Angler, Kunstköder für friedfischende quasi


----------



## Drillsucht69

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meine Frage an Euch: Wie haltet Ihr es mit Dips, Sprays und sonstigen Boostern am Hakenköder?



Ich glaube auf jeden Fall das es wirkt !!!
Jedes Futter hat ein eigenen Geruch und Geschmack an Aromen, warum nicht dann Booster wenns der Richtige ist
Benutze es selber wenn es zum Zandern geht, allerdings nur im Winter und an nach Chemie riechenden Gummis...
Der Richtige wirkt am besten ...


----------



## rustaweli

Ich kenne jemanden, welcher regelmäßig größere Brassen mit Ködern auf Ananas Basis hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auf jeden Fall das es wirkt !!!
> Jedes Futter hat ein eigenen Geruch und Geschmack an Aromen, warum nicht dann Booster wenns der Richtige ist
> Benutze es selber wenn es zum Zandern geht, allerdings nur im Winter und an nach Chemie riechenden Gummis...
> Der Richtige wirkt am besten ...



Dips sollen den Fisch eher zum Haken führen und deinen Ködern von den gefütterten Partikeln/Maden (was auch immer) abheben. Auch das Intensivieren der Bisse kann ein Grund sein. Du merkst das relativ schnell, wenn die Pose nach einmal Knobi-Dippen runtergerissen wird, wo vorher nur Zupfer zu beobachten waren. Das wäre dann auch der oft eingeforderte Beweis. Es reicht schon aus, wenn sich das Beißverhalten schlagartig ändert, dafür brauchst du keine Erhebungen.

Du "Gambelst" also, um das Verhalten des Fisches zu beeinflussen. Es spielt aber nur eine untergeordnete Rollte, wenn du überhaupt keine Bisse hast. Dann stocherst du meiner Meinung nach eher im Nebel. Das Farben/Lockstoffe/Gewürze definitiv ihren Einfluss haben sollten, ist klar.

Dein Futter, selbst dein Köder, alles hat einen Eigengeruch. Es ist quasi der Naturdip, darum funktionieren andere Aromen natürlich ebenso.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da empfehle ich das Original! Brassen habe ich auch schon auf Dosenananas am Haar fangen können. Und selbst schmeckt mit ein solcher Köder auch (natürlich ohne Haken;-).


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich das Original! Brassen habe ich auch schon auf Dosenananas am Haar fangen können. Und selbst schmeckt mit ein solcher Köder auch (natürlich ohne Haken;-).


Kommt ganz aufs Gewässer an, wenn du auf satzis oder krassen aus bist und es steigt dir plötzlich ein graser ein hast du stress ^^


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das Graser-Vergnügen hatte ich bedauerlicherweise noch nicht! Aber die Weserbrassen waren schon angetan.


----------



## Forelle74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die waren schon richtig gut, besonders bei den Teleruten!


Schöne Ruten.
Bei uns im Laden gabs damals Balzer,Cormoran, und DAM.
(Von den Bezahlbaren).
Die Dam waren schon höherpreisig  und fein.
Hab noch zwei Original Fighter Multipicker und fische sie heute noch gern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So ab 25ste Min. zeigt der sehr schön wie mit der Pin vernünftig geworfen wird.. .


Interessantes Video - zum Kampf mit der einfachen Achsenrolle ohne alles! 
Wobei die Abstimmung mit dem Griff und der Anglerhand macht's.

Irgendwie ist die Erfindung der Wenderolle an den Brits vorbeigegangen. 

Eine einfache ist mir noch erhalten geblieben, dummerweise die anderen verkauft.  unsinnigste Verkäufe ever.  
Die wurde nur noch zum Schnurumspulen eingesetzt und war deswegen raus aus dem Radar.
Jetzt wird sie wieder wegen den hiesigen Ükel-Döbel-Fanatics hochgeachtet - und wird aufgemotzt werden.

Mit der langen 6m Rute muss ich mit jeder Rolle nicht groß anstrengen (und absolut vertüdelsicher), so auf 15m Distanzpunktschwungwurf.


----------



## Forelle74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, welcher regelmäßig größere Brassen mit Ködern auf Ananas Basis hat.


Mit Annanas Aroma hab ich letztes Jahr oft gefischt,  gingen aber nur Karpfen dran.
Brassen lieben es bei uns fischig oder Würzig.
Curry ist fein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Curry ist fein.


Normales Currypulver aus dem Gewürzregal? Wie dosierst Du es?


----------



## Forelle74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Normales Currypulver aus dem Gewürzregal? Wie dosierst Du es?


Ich mische mein Futter selbst.
In der Curry Variante sind 2 el Curry auf 1kg Futter .
Da kommt am Vortag des Angelns  Mais rein.
Und Wasser natürlich .
Der Mais wird auch als Hakenköder verwendet.
Maden kannst du auch im Currypulver laufen lassen.

Ich kauf das Pulver sogar im 1Euro Shop.


----------



## feederbrassen

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mit Annanas Aroma hab ich letztes Jahr oft gefischt,  gingen aber nur Karpfen dran.
> Brassen lieben es bei uns fischig oder Würzig.
> Curry ist fein.


So unterschiedlich kann es sein 
Mit Ananas als Dipp fängt man hier so ziemlich alles was die Artenvielfalt der Weißfische hergibt .


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich werde bei der kommenden Aalsaison das mit Dipp mal wirklich dauerhaft mit zwei Ruten 1 zu 1 mal austesten und voll durchziehen...
Einmal übliche Köder und dann die gleichen halt nur gedippt...Ich mache es dauerhaft, auch wenn die einen Köder besser funzen...
Habe mit Dipp auf Aal noch nicht geangelt aber dieses Jahr !!!

Hat einer von euch vielleicht einige Tips zu besonders auffälligen Dipp auf Aal ???
Geangelt wird mit zwei oder drei Stellfischruten mit Pose an den NRW-Kanälen...

Ist zwar eine Raubfischfrage und hoffe aber, die stört nicht hier im Ükeltreff...


----------



## Dorschbremse

Currypaste oder Ayvar (in geringer Menge) unter die Mischung gerührt ist den Versuch auf jeden Fall wert. 
Habe ich früher aus Verlegenheit (vielleicht war es auch einfach Faulheit nochmals loszufahren) ab und zu gemacht und habe nicht schlechter gefangen als mit den fertigen Flavours.


----------



## Sauerkrautman

Danke für die nette Begrüßung und die Hinweise!



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast das Etang von Browning verwendet. Es ist sehr aktiv, schlägt Wolken und ist somit für kleine Fische und Rotaugen ideal. Wenn du auf große Fische aus warst, ist dieser Mix das glatte Gegenteil von dem, was du nutzen solltest.



Ok, wusste ich nicht. Ich hatte aufgeschnappt, dass im Winter dunkles Futter mit viel Hanf wohl besser wäre und irgendwo wurde das Etang empfohlen. Welches Futter wäre denn passiver? Etwas das stärker klebt und am Boden bleibt? Paniermehl als Grundbestandteil?

Dachte auch immer der Fressrausch der Kleinen würde automatisch auch Große anziehen. Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich werde bei der kommenden Aalsaison das mit Dipp mal wirklich dauerhaft mit zwei Ruten 1 zu 1 mal austesten und voll durchziehen...
> Einmal übliche Köder und dann die gleichen halt nur gedippt...Ich mache es dauerhaft, auch wenn die einen Köder besser funzen...
> Habe mit Dipp auf Aal noch nicht geangelt aber dieses Jahr !!!
> 
> Hat einer von euch vielleicht einige Tips zu besonders auffälligen Dipp auf Aal ???
> Geangelt wird mit zwei oder drei Stellfischruten mit Pose an den NRW-Kanälen...
> 
> Ist zwar eine Raubfischfrage und hoffe aber, die stört nicht hier im Ükeltreff...



Genau das habe ich auch vor. Ich habe eine Tonne mit fischresten, das nehme ich gelegentlich als Dünger, damit werde ich es mal probieren. Das ist nichts für zartbesaitete Nasen 
Das dicke ich noch an, und damit dann den Tauwurm dippen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Begrüßung und die Hinweise!
> 
> Ok, wusste ich nicht. Ich hatte aufgeschnappt, dass im Winter dunkles Futter mit viel Hanf wohl besser wäre und irgendwo wurde das Etang empfohlen. Welches Futter wäre denn passiver? Etwas das stärker klebt und am Boden bleibt? Paniermehl als Grundbestandteil?
> 
> Dachte auch immer der Fressrausch der Kleinen würde automatisch auch Große anziehen. Wieder was gelernt!



Bei einem Futter geht es mehr oder weniger darum, auch etwas ausschließen zu können. Das Etang ist aktiv, diese aufsteigenden Partikel symbolisieren meiner Meinung nach kleine Flohkrebse/Insekten, worauf kleine Fische enorm stehen. Die großen Brassen fressen das auch, aber weder mögen sie große Hektik, noch haben sie die Geschwindigkeit den Köder vor den kleinen Exemplaren zu erreichen.

Die Futterfarbe ist ein sehr umfangreiches Thema. Ein dunkles Futter soll zumindest immer Vertrauen und Sicherheit auslösen. Wusstest du, warum Fische einen hellen Bauch und dunklen Rücken haben? Von Oben gesehen verschmelzen sie mit dem Untergrund, den Pflanzen und dunklen Kontrasten. Raubvögel haben also Probleme sie zu entdecken. Von unten verschmilzt der helle Bauch mit dem Licht, ein Raubfisch darunter hat es also schwer, einen Fisch nach oben hin zu lokalisieren.

Ein dunkles Futter ist also dann von Vorteil, wenn der Raubfischbestand, Kormorane, Reiher und scheue Fische im Gewässer sind. Es bedeutet aber auch, das du kleineren Fischen die Grundlage gibst, sich ungeniert zu bewegen. Das ist aber nicht immer und nicht überall der Fall, aber eben doch recht häufig.

Die Futterpyramide wiederum funktioniert auch, dafür musst du aber schon eine Weile am Gewässer fischen, den Bestand kennen und wissen, was die kleinen Rotaugen eher nicht fressen. Generell aber nehmen alle Fische ein Futter an, es ist kostenfreie Nahrung. Du als Angler musst eher zusehen, was du ausschließen kannst, um nicht das falsche zu Fangen.

Passives, schweres Futter und keine lebenden Köder sind immer gut, wenn es dir um Klasse geht.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch vor. Ich habe eine Tonne mit fischresten, das nehme ich gelegentlich als Dünger, damit werde ich es mal probieren. Das ist nichts für zartbesaitete Nasen
> Das dicke ich noch an, und damit dann den Tauwurm dippen.



Dann berichte mal wenn es so weit ist...
Habe an andere Dipps gedacht bzw. irgendwelche Tricks...
Habe mit der Aalangelei erst letztes Jahr richtig angefangen und will es dieses Jahr intensivieren und noch einiges ausprobieren...

Der zokker und aalbubbi haben mich richtig neugierig darauf gemacht...


----------



## PirschHirsch

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch vielleicht einige Tips zu besonders auffälligen Dipp auf Aal ???



Probiere mal das Wurmsaft-Spray von Superwurm. Aber Vorsicht: Das ist auch bei Wallern beliebt 

Ansonsten: Ein Dosen-Maiskorn plus ein bewurmspraytes Dendro-Stück am Haken ist bei mir Brassenkiller Nr. 1.

Diese Köder-Kombi setze ich an der Satzkarpfen-Float schon gar nicht mehr ein, da zu "Brassen-lastig".

Mais pur bringt dagegen Satzer und deutlich weniger Brassen.

Warum? Keine Ahnung. Habe ich lediglich festgestellt.


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab die alte Ninja in der 1500 und der 2000er Version, letztere ziemlich regelmäßig an der leichten Spinnrute genutzt. Ich weiss nicht ob man sie direkt mit der LT Version vergleichen kann, jedenfalls kann ich auch nur Gutes berichten. Bei der alten lag ja netterweise eine Metallersatzspule bei. Und @Kochtopf wenn erstmal Schnur drauf ist sieht sie auch ganz gut aus. Nette Rollen.


Besitze die 1500er, 2000er und 2500er  kommt davon wenn der örtliche Dealer viel daiwa hat habe auch keine Probleme mit denen, laufen sauber. Nur der Griff sitzt ein bisschen locker, aber nicht schlimm. Wäre die Ninja Feeder ein halbes Jahr früher rausgekommen, hätte ich auch die genommen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> die Ninja Feeder ein halbes Jahr früher rausgekommen, hätte ich auch die genommen



Irgendwann wirst du sie kaufen, dann werden wir Brüder.


----------



## Drillsucht69

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Probiere mal das Wurmsaft-Spray von Superwurm. Aber Vorsicht: Das ist auch bei Wallern beliebt



Danke für die Antwort...Ist schon mal ein Ansatz...


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Irgendwann wirst du sie kaufen, dann werden wir Brüder.


Beim tacklekauf ist gerade Haushaltsperre, ich könnte meiner Finanzministerin weitere Anschaffungen nicht schlüssig erklären


----------



## alexpp

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Passives, schweres Futter und keine lebenden Köder sind immer gut, wenn es dir um Klasse geht.



Würdest Du also im Rhein auf größere Barben, Nasen und Brassen eher Pellets anstelle geklebter Maden im Futter verwenden ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

alexpp schrieb:


> Würdest Du also im Rhein auf größere Barben, Nasen und Brassen eher Pellets anstelle geklebter Maden im Futter verwenden ?



Ich habe keine Ahnung von Barben und dem Rhein. Ich würde aber bei Beifang oder Attacken (augelutschte Maden) und anderen nervigen Problemen definitiv einen anderen Köder verwenden. Bei uns an der Elbe bringt ein aktives Futter und Pinkies im Sommer immer das Problem von Ukeleis (Lauben), die sich auf den Haken stürzen. Ich kürze deswegen das Vorfach, nehme schwerere Köder (fetten Wurm, Weizen am Haken/Im Futter) um diesem Verhalten der Fische auszuweichen. Das Klappt auch mit sehr großem Erfolg.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr endlich, mal nach den ELbbarben zu forschen, allerdings haben wir hier auch enorme Mengen an Güstern im Strom, das ist dahingehend mit Maden auch nicht die beste Idee vermeintlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Beim tacklekauf ist gerade Haushaltsperre, ich könnte meiner Finanzministerin weitere Anschaffungen nicht schlüssig erklären


Das ist ja kein großer Betrag, sind etwa 2 Kasten Bier, also die kann man eigentlich schnell stückchenweise einsparen, das gute alte Sparschwein ist gar nicht schlecht.

Bei mir funktioniert auch: Langsamfahren, also nicht soviel speeden, aufmerksam jeden Blitzer bemerken und keine Tickets mit teuren schlechten Fotos bekommen.
Mit der Aussicht auf 'ne neue Rute funktioniert das absolut! 
(ich hab nun Platzproblem)

Und die Kettenraucher haben am meisten Einsparpotential, Kippenkaufumleitung in  Sparschwein ...


----------



## Forelle74

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich kann es sein
> Mit Ananas als Dipp fängt man hier so ziemlich alles was die Artenvielfalt der Weißfische hergibt .



Stimmt.
Wenn Angeln so einfach wäre das man überall nur mit dem gleichen Futter gleich gut fängt wäre es ja langweilig. 
Und die Futtermittelindustrie würde pleite gehen.

Im Hausgewässer bei meinem Dad liefs ein Jahr mit Erdbeeraroma sehr gut.
Danach wieder weniger gut.
Jetzt lagert das Erdbeerzeugs bei mir schon ewig dahin.


----------



## Racklinger

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist ja keine großer Betrag, sind etwa 2 Kasten Bier, also die kann man eigentlich schnell stückchenweise einsparen, das gute alte Sparschwein ist gar nicht schlecht.


Diese Art der Argumentation funktioniert nachweislich nicht  da ich 6 Rollen daheim habe ( und ja es sind zwei alte cormoran mit Heckbremse dabei) eine 7. Rolle könnte ich nicht erklären


----------



## alexpp

@Racklinger 
Und wie wäre der Spruch "Du kannst Dir ja auch was gönnen" ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Diese Art der Argumentation funktioniert nachweislich nicht  da ich 6 Rollen daheim habe ( und ja es sind zwei alte cormoran mit Heckbremse dabei) eine 7. Rolle könnte ich nicht erklären


Ich hatte auch mit der 70. vor langer Zeit kein Problem ...

Absolutes Primäres Universums Basisaxiom:
Angelgeräte dürfen sich der Rationalität und dem Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnungscontrolling auch vollkommen entziehen!


----------



## alexpp

@Nordlichtangler 
Ja, bei Anglern, die zum Sammeln neigen, geht es nicht anders.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Diese Art der Argumentation funktioniert nachweislich nicht  da ich 6 Rollen daheim habe ( und ja es sind zwei alte cormoran mit Heckbremse dabei) eine 7. Rolle könnte ich nicht erklären



Du musst noch eine Rute kaufen.
Dann brauchst auch wieder eine Rolle dazu....


----------



## Matrix85

alexpp schrieb:


> Würdest Du also im Rhein auf größere Barben, Nasen und Brassen eher Pellets anstelle geklebter Maden im Futter verwenden ?


Wenn du Barben am Rhein fangen möchtest, ist der beste Köder mit Abstand die Made. 
Natürlich fängst du mit Käse oder Fleisch oder Pellets auch Barben, aber weniger. 
Barben kommen meistens im Trupp von mehrer fischen. Ohne genügend Maden zu füttern hälst du die nicht am Platz.


----------



## alexpp

Nachdem, was ich gesehen und erlebt hatte, bin ich auch der Meinung, auf Barbe sind die Maden der beste Köder.
Zuerst hatte ich 0,5L der Maden ins Futter gemischt, aber wenn es warm genug ist, hat man das Gefühl, die Hälfte ist wieder aus dem Futterkorb raus, bevor es ausgeworfen wurde. Deshalb habe ich mit dem Kleben begonnen und deckle sie mit dem Futter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gut zu wissen. Der Madenköder ist aber nun mitnichten selektiv.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Der Madenköder ist aber nun mitnichten selektiv.



Stimmt. Aber ein Garant für viele Bisse und viel Überraschungen.


----------



## Matrix85

alexpp schrieb:


> Nachdem, was ich gesehen und erlebt hatte, bin ich auch der Meinung, auf Barbe sind die Maden der beste Köder.


Der Rhein ist halt kein Verrinstümpel wo sich die Fische stapeln und jeder fängt, da wird es schon etwas anspruchsvoller. 

Der Nachteil an den Maden sind die Grundeln als Beifang. 
Die kann man aber umgehen, und wenn die größeren Weißfische am Platz eintreffen sind die Grundeln eh verschwunden


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber ein Garant für viele Bisse und viel Überraschungen.


Ich nehme auch gerne die anderen besseren wie Döbel, Aland und schnelle Karpfen!


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Beim tacklekauf ist gerade Haushaltsperre, ich könnte meiner Finanzministerin weitere Anschaffungen nicht schlüssig erklären


Immer schön nett sein.


----------



## Tricast

Mit Tackle ist es wie mit den Schuhen der Frauen. Ab 100 verliert der Partner die Übersicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Mit Tackle ist es wie mit den Schuhen der Frauen. Ab 100 verliert der Partner die Übersicht.






Weise Worte, Heinz.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Absolutes Primäres Universums Basisaxiom:
> Angelgeräte dürfen sich der Rationalität und dem Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnungscontrolling auch vollkommen entziehen!


 hab ich irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen:
 Am Ruin fängt die Passion erst an!


----------



## Minimax

Also, ich habe lediglich 2 Rollen und 3 Ruten. Der ganze Rest gehört einem Kumpel und ich bewahre es für ihn auf. Muss aber sagen, das der Kumpel nen guten Tacklegeschmack hat.


----------



## feederbrassen

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Wenn Angeln so einfach wäre das man überall nur mit dem gleichen Futter gleich gut fängt wäre es ja langweilig.
> Und die Futtermittelindustrie würde pleite gehen.
> 
> Im Hausgewässer bei meinem Dad liefs ein Jahr mit Erdbeeraroma sehr gut.
> Danach wieder weniger gut.
> Jetzt lagert das Erdbeerzeugs bei mir schon ewig dahin.


Erdbeere geht hier nicht so dolle.
Vielleicht benutzen es viele Leute? 
Vanille ist auch so was ,hat fast jeder .
Für mich dann ein Grund es weg zu lassen. 
Sonst sehe ich das so ähnlich wie du


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mal im Ernst. Diese Probleme mit der Partnerin ergeben sich doch nur wenn man ein gemeinsames Konto hat.

Seitdem das bei mir nicht mehr so ist(sind schon etliche Jahre) hat sich die Fragerei erledigt weil jeder für sein Zeug selbst verantwortlich ist.

Das kann ich auch nur jedem raten.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst. Diese Probleme mit der Partnerin



Also gut, ich gebe zu, in Wahrheit ists bei uns völlig problemlos, da wir beide völlig autark und lediglich durch Herzensbande verknüpft sind. Mrs. Minimax freut sich gemeinsam mit mir über neues Angelspielzeug -sie weiss zwar nicht warum nun diese oder jene Rute so toll sein soll, aber sieht natürlich meine Freude und Aufregung.
Und umgekehrt genauso. Bei Ihr sinds weniger Schuhe und Handtaschen, sondern Kleidchen, da kann sie einfach nicht widerstehen. Find ich prima, vor allem da sie ein gutes Händchen bei der Auswahl hat.
Ab und zu spielen wir aus Nostalgie und um die Tradition zu ehren das alte Spielchen Anglermann-versucht-ungeschickt-die-neueste-Anschaffung-zu-rechtfertigen-und-Anglerfrau-fühlt-ihm-fusstappend-auf-den-Zahn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Mit Tackle ist es wie mit den Schuhen der Frauen. Ab 100 verliert der Partner die Übersicht.


Meine Frau hat nach jahrelangem dauernden "halbieren" immer noch erheblich mehr unzählige Pullis&Hemden, als ich denn Ruten! 
Alle Neu- und Alterwerbungen an Pullis&Hemden & Co werden natürlich von mir gebührend bewundert und fachmännisch kritisiert ... 

Schuhe geht noch, das hat das bequeme Funktionieren und damit auch P/L schon auf weiter Linie gesiegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat nach jahrelangem dauernden "halbieren" immer noch erheblich mehr Pullis&Hemden, als ich denn Ruten!



Die Socken, zähl' die Socken mit!

Dann wird es eine gute Verhandlungsbasis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das größte Problem sind eigentlich nur meine tw. gefüllten Verkaufskartons, die nehmen deutlich sichtbar mehr Platz und "Störfläche" ein als ihre Kleiderschränke.
Und es fehlt hier ein verschwiegener Kellerplatz oder Dachboden.
Wenn man Sachen absolut nicht störend als Zusatz und Reserven wegbunkern kann, hat man viel mehr Freiheiten und nicht gleich Mengenprobleme.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Irgendwo n abgelegenes Lagerhaus/Flugzeughangar mieten vielleicht ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wäre ja möglich, leider ist das eine wieder zuweit weg. Verteilt auf 2 weit auseinanderliegende Orte 500 oder 1000km schafft sofort wieder ein neues großes Problem, mag ich nicht mehr  und kann ich nicht empfehlen.

Selbst günstigste 100€ p.M. Containermiete (echt angedacht von Familie) stellt sich die Zweckfrage, ob Wegwerfen nicht doch günstiger ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Familie wegwerfen ist vielleicht doch ein klein wenig überzogen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wäre aber definitiv auch eine probate Lösung, wurde hier im Thread ja schon von einigen länger praktiziert und drüber berichtet! 

Das eigentliche Grundproblem, das was einen anständigen Angelgeräteaufstellungsraum quasi unmöglich macht, sind aber die extremen Grund-, Immobilien- und Mietpreise in den Ballungsgebieten.

Hier in einer quasi Nordextremrandlage von Münchenern über hunderte km inzwischen erreichbar, ist das ein einziger finanzieller Wahnsinn mit dem Wohnraum.
Anderswo sicherlich auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei uns ist es völlig unabhängig davon, ob wir gemeinsame oder einzelkonten haben. Ich bin derzeit Alleinverdiener und an mir kann ich sparen - aber nicht an meinem Kind. Und mit Raten fürs Haus und die ETW (bald nicht mehr zum Glück) bleibt derzeit ein Tacklefenster von 5 € im Monat


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist böse aber man muss Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn die ETW endgültig weg ist kann Papa wieder Spielzeug horten


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es völlig unabhängig davon, ob wir gemeinsame oder einzelkonten haben. Ich bin derzeit Alleinverdiener und an mir kann ich sparen - aber nicht an meinem Kind. Und mit Raten fürs Haus und die ETW (bald nicht mehr zum Glück) bleibt derzeit ein Tacklefenster von 5 € im Monat


Noch so ein Immobilienhaie Ruinierter!  Mögen die Zahlungen und Raten besser werden!


----------



## Andal

Doch auch Pellets sind im Rhein empfehlenswert. Heute vormittag hatte ich damit drei feiste Alande, die sonst eher nur zufällig beissen. Pellets im Futterkorb, Pellets an der Haarmontage. Also durchaus eine gezielte Fischerei.

Da Alande aber einen ganzjährigen Schutz hier in RLP genießen, gibt es auch keine Bilder zu sehen und keinen Eintrag in irgend welche Listen. Das muss schon seine Richtigkeit behalten. Schlimm genug, dass sie hier eigentlich durch die Bank als "scheen gross Rotauge" und gedörrt enden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Petri   zu den "schöneren Rotaugen" 

Ich mag die gerne, sehen ja meist noch blitzsauberer aus als die Döbels und können wahrscheinlich sogar größer werden, was ich aber noch nicht live feststellen konnte.


----------



## Andal

Der Vergleich Rhein-Aland zu Rhein-Döbel geht mir leider ab. Hier sind ums Verrecken keine Döbel zu fangen. Größenseitig sollten sie sich nichts gegenseitig nehmen, wobei ich den Döbel für den agileren Fisch ansehe.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Dann berichte mal wenn es so weit ist...
> Habe an andere Dipps gedacht bzw. irgendwelche Tricks...
> Habe mit der Aalangelei erst letztes Jahr richtig angefangen und will es dieses Jahr intensivieren und noch einiges ausprobieren...
> 
> Der zokker und aalbubbi haben mich richtig neugierig darauf gemacht...



Habe es letztes Jahr auch intensiver auf Aal versucht, leider mit mäßigem Erfolg  Besetzt wird regelmäßig also Aal ist da. Vielleicht füttere ich auch mal breitwürfig mit wurmstücken an, soll ja auf Aal nicht viel bringen, ich probiere es trotzdem mal aus, schaden kann‘s nicht.Hoffe das es bald schön warm wird und sich das Wasser in den flachen Buchten auf 12 grad (oder mehr)erwärmt dann gehts los


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich hatte in meiner anglerischen Jugendzeit ein Revier mit 2 ineinander mündenden Flüssen.
Döbel und auch Hasel gab es nur in dem kleinen schneller fließenden Seitenfluss, nach der Einmündung in den größeren langsamer fließenden nur noch Alande.
Die Gründlinge waren nur im Döbelbereich bzw. am liebsten genau vor der Grenze.
War immer sehr klar, wer wo wie, also Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist denen sehr wichtig.

Was ich am Aland immer sehr schön fand, ist seine ausgesprochen stetige Oberflächenaktivität in großen Rudeln bei Sonnenwärme, wie vergleichbar bei Rotfedern.
Was ihn für Fliege und Treibbrot sehr interessant macht.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Heute vormittag hatte ich damit drei feiste Alande, die sonst eher nur zufällig beissen. Pellets im Futterkorb, Pellets an der Haarmontage. Also durchaus eine gezielte Fischerei.



Herzliches Petri zu den Alanden!


----------



## Forelle74

Andal schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass sie hier eigentlich durch die Bank als "scheen gross Rotauge" und gedörrt enden!



Hier in Bayern haben sie ja ein Schonmaß.
Hab mich auch schon gewundert warum bei einem Gewässer alle Weißfische auf 30 cm Schonmaß gesetzt wurden.
Genau deshalb.
Ist aber ein Kleinerer Stausee, im einzugbereich des Flüssleins hab ich dort schon einige Alande gesehen und ein  paar gefangen.
Die sind da mit Döbeln zusammen rumgeschwommen.

Die großen sind aber normalerweise auch schwer zu fangen.

Und natürlich ein dickes Petri


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Laden gabs damals Balzer,Cormoran, und DAM.
> (Von den Bezahlbaren).
> Die Dam waren schon höherpreisig  und fein.



Höherpreisig konnte Cormoran auch mal, zumindest bei einer Serie bis 1999....später wurde die Serie nur noch vermurkst.
Dafür gingen 1999 gut 320 Mark über den Tresen....eine der besten Serien die jemals von Cormoran auf den Markt kamen.





Ironischerweise hatte die auch Daiwa Schottland gebaut und kein armer Schlucker in Asien


----------



## Andal

Normalerweise liebt der Aland auch die strömungsärmeren Bereiche. Die meisten von denen hab ich in Seen mit entsprechenden Zu- und Abläufen gefangen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das übers Jahr entwickeln wird. Heute zwang ja der stromaufwehende Wind zu eher "einfachen" Angelplätzen.


----------



## Forelle74

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Höherpreisig konnte Cormoran auch mal, zumindest bei einer Serie bis 1999....später wurde die Serie nur noch vermurkst.
> Dafür gingen 1999 gut 320 Mark über den Tresen....eine der besten Serien die jemals von Cormoran auf den Markt kamen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321141
> Anhang anzeigen 321142
> 
> Ironischerweise hatte die auch Daiwa Schottland gebaut und kein armer Schlucker in Asien


Sehr schön .

Ich hab vor kurzen eine Daiwa Powermesh in Kleinanzeigen erstanden.
Das war auch noch Daiwa Made in GB
Der Besitzer hat den Duplon Griff von einem Rutenbauer durch Kork ersetzten lassen.
Ein Traum.

Weis jemand von euch zufällig wie ich den Kork am besten Pflege?
Ich hab ihn mit milder Seifenlauge abgewaschen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wir haben hier gerade Gewitter. Verrücktes Wetter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Weis jemand von euch zufällig wie ich den Kork am besten Pflege?



Am besten gar nicht.
So kann er atmen und altert natürlich.

Manche schmieren Korkgriffe auch mit Wachs ein. Ich würde es lassen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Schaut mal was der Sturm angelandet hat:










Ich bin dann mal Lesen


----------



## Andal

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Sehr schön .
> 
> Ich hab vor kurzen eine Daiwa Powermesh in Kleinanzeigen erstanden.
> Das war auch noch Daiwa Made in GB
> Der Besitzer hat den Duplon Griff von einem Rutenbauer durch Kork etsetzten lassen.
> Ein Traum.
> 
> *Weis jemand von euch zufällig wie ich den Kork am besten Pflege?
> Ich hab ihn mit milder Seifenlauge abgewaschen.*



Mach dir mal eine Mischung aus 50% Antikwachs, das gibts im Baumarkt und besteht zu gleichen Teilen aus Bienen- und Carnaubawachs, einem Palmwachs und 50% reinem Leinöl aus dem Supermarkt.  Alles mit Bedacht, am besten im Wasserbad verschmelzen lassen, damit es nicht zu heiss wird. Damit dann den sauberen Kork leicht einstreichen. Gut trocknen lassen und  mit einem weichen Lappen polieren...


----------



## Forelle74

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben hier gerade Gewitter. Verrücktes Wetter.


Wir zum Glück nicht.
Mir reicht schon der Angelfeindliche Wind dauernd .



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am besten gar nicht.
> So kann er atmen und altert natürlich.
> 
> Manche schmieren Korkgriffe auch mit Wachs ein. Ich würde es lassen.



Danke.
Genau das wollte ich auch Fragen?
Ich hab noch ne Englische Matchrute die ist mit irgendwas behandelt. 
Wird wohl das Wachs sein.
Der Kork ist leicht gelblich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Höherpreisig konnte Cormoran auch mal, zumindest bei einer Serie bis 1999....später wurde die Serie nur noch vermurkst.
> Dafür gingen 1999 gut 320 Mark über den Tresen....eine der besten Serien die jemals von Cormoran auf den Markt kamen.


Du hast die auch? 
Was wunder eigentlich 

War meine letzte überzeugte Telerute, der Griff nach ganz oben, die tatsächlich Steckrutenfeeling (Steckungswackelfrei) rüberbrachte.
Aber danach, auch wegen dem darliegenden P/L, nur noch Steckruten unterhalb von 5m.
(mit Ausnahmen wie Kinderangeleizeugs und so)

Gibt auch eine kleine Geschichte dazu, gekauft beim damaligen Moritz eben.
Nachdem ich an einem Sa Vormittag den ganzen Bestand von tausenden Ruten (rund 30000 sollten drin sein) und hunderten Typen "durchgewackelt" hatte, wurde es den Verkäufern zu viel, und bemühten sich echt mal um ein warum und ob ich alle zerstören wolle ... (Ziel Steckungswackelfrei). 

Und dann würde ein Schatzkästlein im hinteren Breich mit erlesenem und handgebauten Stoff und eben den Black Star Coramid CM geöffnet.

Persistenz zahlt sich manchmal sonderlich aus 

Mal Foto machen gehen ...


----------



## Forelle74

Andal schrieb:


> Mach dir mal eine Mischung aus 50% Antikwachs, das gibts im Baumarkt und besteht zu gleichen Teilen aus Bienen- und Carnaubawachs, einem Palmwachs und 50% reinem Leinöl aus dem Supermarkt.  Alles mit Bedacht, am besten im Wasserbad verschmelzen lassen, damit es nicht zu heiss wird. Damit dann den sauberen Kork leicht einstreichen. Gut trocknen lassen und  mit einem weichen Lappen polieren...



Das wird es sein was auf der Matchrute ist.
Da perlt auch Wasser sofort ab.
Danke für den Tip.
Unten ist der Griff der Matchrute zu sehen.


----------



## Andal

Wird wohl so etwas sein. Ich nehm das für alles her... Holzgriffe, Leder... es erstickt nicht alles, wie Lack es tun würde und es bleibt die angenehme Haptik.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das wird es sein was auf der Matchrute ist.
> Da perlt auch Wasser sofort ab.



Dadurch geht zwar ein bisschen was vom Korkfeeling verloren aber wer das mag.

Notwendig ist es ganz und gar nicht!


----------



## Andal

Wenn man an alten Korkgriffen gar nix macht, werden sie irgendwann doch recht bröselig. Oder eben so speckig vom Dreck... alles eine Frage des eigenen Gustos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Notwendig ist es ganz und gar nicht!


Doch manchmal schon  , wenn man den Korkgriff sonst vor lauter Schichten von Fischschuppen, Fischschleim, Blut, Wurmschmiere und Ködermatsche u.a.m.  
gar nicht mehr sauber bekommen täte!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bekommt man immer sauber.
Mit warmem Wasser und Seife geht alles wieder ab.


----------



## Andal

Oder Kork und Meerwasser. Verträgt der Kork auch nicht so gut. Da ist eine Salbung schon gut.


----------



## Forelle74

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Höherpreisig konnte Cormoran auch mal, zumindest bei einer Serie bis 1999....später wurde die Serie nur noch vermurkst.


Ich hab die Blue Star.
Die gehört warscheinlich schon zum Murks .
Ich glaub das ich die nach 2000 erworben hab.
3 mal ist mir die Spitze abgebrochen.
Ich hab mir dann ne neue Carbon Spitze gekauft für 20€.
Die Rute hatte 60 gekostet.
Weiß aber nimmer ob das schon Euro oder noch Mark waren.
Jetzt fristet sie ihr dasein in meinem Rutenwald und darf ab und zu mal ne Hegene auswerfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man an alten Korkgriffen gar nix macht, werden sie irgendwann doch recht bröselig. Oder eben so speckig vom Dreck... alles eine Frage des eigenen Gustos.


In seinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn konnte der Prof dies noch nicht beurteilen, vielleicht in 20 Jahren


----------



## Andal

Cormoran hatte mal sehr schöne und gute Ruten. Die erste Speciland Serie war über alle Zweifel erhaben. Aber dann wurde am Zeug gespart...


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Schaut mal was der Sturm angelandet hat:
> Anhang anzeigen 321146
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321147
> 
> 
> Ich bin dann mal Lesen


Tony Miles sagt mir gar nichts aber ich hoffe du füllst nach der Lektüre meine Wissenslücke


----------



## Andal

Tony Miles war/ist ein Freund von Jens Bursell... Specimenhunter der mittleren Tage. Ein sehr reisefreudiger Geselle...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Tony Miles war/ist ein Freund von Jens Bursell... Specimenhunter der mittleren Tage. Ein sehr reisefreudiger Geselle...


Eigentlich müsste man deine Essenz in ein Gadget ziehen, das wäre quasi ein Pokedex des angelns. Unfassbier was du alles im Kopf hast


----------



## Forelle74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Doch manchmal schon  , wenn man den Korkgriff sonst vor lauter Schichten von Fischschuppen, Fischschleim, Blut, Wurmschmiere und Ködermatsche u.a.m.
> gar nicht mehr sauber bekommen täte!


Das errinnert mich an die Rute die ich damals von meinem Uropa Geschenk bekommen hab.
.
Mit Seifenlauge ist aber alles wieder abgegangen.
Der gute Alte kork war aber noch was.
Im Gegensatz zu dem Korklaminat von Heute.


----------



## Andal

... frag aber bitte nicht nach den Dingen, die ich mir hätte merken müssen! Mein liebes Haupt ist da sehr selektiv und was IHM nicht taugt, vergisst es rasend schnell.


----------



## Andal

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das errinnert mich an die Rute die ich damals von meinem Uropa Geschenk bekommen hab.
> .
> Mit Seifenlauge ist aber alles wieder abgegangen.
> Der gute Alte kork war aber noch was.
> Im Gegensatz zu dem Korklaminat von Heute.


AAA+ Kork hat leider mittlerweile auch seinen sehr stolzen Preis. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir die alternative Mischung aus EVA und Korkbrösel-Gummimischung auch recht angenehm in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In seinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn konnte der Prof dies noch nicht beurteilen, vielleicht in 20 Jahren




Ich hatte schon viel alte Korkgriffruten in der Hand zum reparieren aber zerbröselt ist der Kork nur bei minderwertiger Qualität und Presskork.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man deine Essenz in ein Gadget ziehen, das wäre quasi ein Pokedex des angelns. Unfassbier was du alles im Kopf hast




Das weißt du in ein paar Jahren auch alles.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das errinnert mich an die Rute die ich damals von meinem Uropa Geschenk bekommen hab.
> .
> *Mit Seifenlauge ist aber alles wieder abgegangen.
> Der gute Alte kork war aber noch was.*
> Im Gegensatz zu dem Korklaminat von Heute.



Genau so!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau so!



Der Kork meiner Feederruten hat noch nie eine Reinigung gesehen und macht keine Probleme. Rustikal sieht er ohnehin nach vielen Angeltagen aus und das ist schöner, als dieser Presspappenverschnitt an neuen Ruten.


----------



## Andal

Die Vorkommen an wirklich gutem Kork sind begrenzt und sie werden nicht größer. Auf Dauer werden wir an der Stangenware immer öfter EVA finden. Wobei ein guter EVA Griff mir mittlerweile lieber ist, denn eine halbseidene Korktapete.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wie Du so schön schon schriebst: Der Griff und der Kork und sein Zustand ist eine Frage des persönliches Anspruches!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Top-Cormoran und letzten Normaltele (und ...  ) aus schon wieder historischen Zeiten, dem letztem Jahrtausend.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man deine Essenz in ein Gadget ziehen, das wäre quasi ein Pokedex des angelns. Unfassbier was du alles im Kopf hast



Ich amüsier mich regelmäßig über eure Wortschöpfungen hier im Thread......
Respekt - ist ja fast schon vergleichbar mit 
Tolkiens Elbensprache


----------



## Professor Tinca

Immer wieder hübsch diese Youngtimer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich amüsier mich regelmäßig über eure Wortschöpfungen hier im Thread......
> Respekt - ist ja fast schon vergleichbar mit
> Tolkiens Elbensprache


Der Minimax und der Kochtopf sind schuld , die betreiben Anstiftung!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Top-Cormoran und letzten Normaltele (und ...  ) aus schon wieder historischen Zeiten, dem letztem Jahrtausend.


Coramid war wirklich mal ein Argument!


----------



## Tricast

Habe mal eben bei CMW reingeschaut wegen Kork. 300 mm lang kostet die Qualität 1A € 16,90 und die Qualität Super Plus € 44,90.
Das ist schon ein großer Preisunterschied bei den Qualitäten. Aber das Schöne ist ja in unserem Alter, wir brauchen es nicht zu bezahlen. Das bezahlen alles unsere Erben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du meinst, Du hast jetzt wirklich genug für's Leben angeschafft und gekauft? 

Das kann doch gar nicht funktionieren bei deinem Fließband an vorbeikommenden Verführerlies.


----------



## Kochtopf

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich amüsier mich regelmäßig über eure Wortschöpfungen hier im Thread......
> Respekt - ist ja fast schon vergleichbar mit
> Tolkiens Elbensprache


Eigentlich ist das Konzept von Neuromancer geklaut - Andals Essenz wäre dann die KI die einem über ein Implantat im Kopf sagt, dass man nicht angeln kann und rumgrantelt.
Pokedex habe ich gewählt in der Hoffnung rippi anzulocken.
Also ich würde das kaufen


----------



## Dorschbremse

Angewandte Psychologie im Anglerboard - ich schmeiß mich wech!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Weis jemand von euch zufällig wie ich den Kork am besten Pflege?
> Ich hab ihn mit milder Seifenlauge abgewaschen.



Das passt soweit, nur keine scharfen Mittelchen dranlassen. 
Ich mach auch nix andres als lauwarme Seifenlauge, lass die Rute dann einfach über Nacht in Ruhe.
Dem Kork schadet das nicht und er kann auch problemlos atmen

Andersrum muß der Kork bei mir aber auch nicht so aussehen wie frisch aus dem Laden. Eine gewisse Patina gehört mit der Zeit auch einfach dazu.
Nicht grad wenige Leute fischen mit Ruten, wo sie noch nichtmal die Schutzfolie runterpopeln....dat find ich schlimm.
Ich hänge ja auch keine Pose inner Verpackung an meine Montagen. 




Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man an alten Korkgriffen gar nix macht, werden sie irgendwann doch recht bröselig. Oder eben so speckig vom Dreck... alles eine Frage des eigenen Gustos.



Wenn die Qualität vom Kork stimmt, zerbröselt da auch nix. Kann man heutzutage leider nicht mehr erwarten selbst wenn man ein Vermögen hinlegen würde.


----------



## feederbrassen

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das passt soweit, nur keine scharfen Mittelchen dranlassen.
> Ich mach auch nix andres als lauwarme Seifenlauge, lass die Rute dann einfach über Nacht in Ruhe.
> Dem Kork schadet das nicht und er kann auch problemlos atmen
> 
> Andersrum muß der Kork bei mir aber auch nicht so aussehen wie frisch aus dem Laden. Eine gewisse Patina gehört mit der Zeit auch einfach dazu.
> Nicht grad wenige Leute fischen mit Ruten, wo sie noch nichtmal die Schutzfolie runterpopeln....


Wozu hat man dann überhaupt nen Korkgriff ?
Gerade die Haptik von Kork habe ich gern. 
Aussehen tun es eh am besten, finde ich


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Top-Cormoran und letzten Normaltele (und ...  ) aus schon wieder historischen Zeiten, dem letztem Jahrtausend.



Ist die Nachfolgerserie von meiner gewesen...erkennbar am Schriftzug "Blackstar CM" in blingbling

Jawoll..schön mit nem Heckbremsler


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das passt soweit, nur keine scharfen Mittelchen dranlassen.
> Ich mach auch nix andres als lauwarme Seifenlauge, lass die Rute dann einfach über Nacht in Ruhe.
> Dem Kork schadet das nicht und er kann auch problemlos atmen
> 
> Andersrum muß der Kork bei mir aber auch nicht so aussehen wie frisch aus dem Laden. Eine gewisse Patina gehört mit der Zeit auch einfach dazu.
> Nicht grad wenige Leute fischen mit Ruten, wo sie noch nichtmal die Schutzfolie runterpopeln....dat find ich schlimm.
> Ich hänge ja auch keine Pose inner Verpackung an meine Montagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn die Qualität vom Kork stimmt, zerbröselt da auch nix. Kann man heutzutage leider nicht mehr erwarten selbst wenn man ein Vermögen hinlegen würde.


Ich mache das mit dem Wachs-/Ölgemisch vor allem deswegen, weil es den Kork schön anfeuert. Er wird etwas dunkler und die Maserung sticht besser hervor. Mir gefällt das u.a. sehr gut.


----------



## Forelle74

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das passt soweit, nur keine scharfen Mittelchen dranlassen.
> Ich mach auch nix andres als lauwarme Seifenlauge, lass die Rute dann einfach über Nacht in Ruhe.
> Dem Kork schadet das nicht und er kann auch problemlos atmen
> 
> Danke auch nochmal für den Tip
> 
> Andersrum muß der Kork bei mir aber auch nicht so aussehen wie frisch aus dem Laden. Eine gewisse Patina gehört mit der Zeit auch einfach dazu.
> Nicht grad wenige Leute fischen mit Ruten, wo sie noch nichtmal die Schutzfolie runterpopeln....dat find ich schlimm.
> Ich hänge ja auch keine Pose inner Verpackung an meine Montagen.


Das kenn ich von nem Kollegen .
Da dachte ich erst das die Rute neu ist.
Er meinte nee die ist 10 Jahre Alt.
Da hab ich ihn schon gefragt warum er die Schutzfolie nicht runter macht.
Er meinte das der Kork geschüzt bleibt..
Am Griffende war aber schon ordentlich schlonze drin.

Ich mag auch den puren Kork in der Hand. 
Und nicht dieses eklige Plastigzeug wo einem schon die Haare zu Berge stehen.

Aus was genau besteht eigentluch Duplon?


----------



## Andal

Meint die Tante Google dazu.......

Ethylenvinylacetat (*EVA*) ist das Copolymer aus Ethylen und Vinylacetat. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein elastisches Material, das gesintert werden kann und dadurch ein poröses Material bildet, das Gummi ähnelt, aber dennoch extrem widerstandsfähig ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wozu hat man dann überhaupt nen Korkgriff ?
> Gerade die Haptik von Kork habe ich gern.
> Aussehen tun es eh am besten, finde ich



Es fühlt sich auch besser an...angenehmer, natürlicher. Im Winter wenns arschkalt ist sowieso.
Auch ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Grund, warum ich mir zwar Karpfenruten zulegen wollte, aber klassisch mit langem Korkgriff.
Sind letztlich Pelzer Bondage Cork geworden in 3teilig...seit bald 3 Jahren meine Lieblingsruten für Aal/Zander.
EVA ist nicht so meins, ähnliches gab es schon zu Ostzeiten und das war


----------



## feederbrassen

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich auch besser an...angenehmer, natürlicher.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch Haptik 

Karpfenruten mit schönem Korkgriff ist schwierig wegen der begrenzten Auswahl. 
Habe mal eine dazu bekommen können damit ich mein dreierpack zusammen hab


----------



## feederbrassen

War heute Frustkaufen im Angelladen 
Der Wind bleibt ja schön beschxxx
Stürmisch,denn eigentlich wollte ich an den Rhein zum feedern .
Demnächst bekommen die Fische dann mal 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Süß Sauer


----------



## feederbrassen

Fast wäre noch ne süße Quiverrute von Preston mitgegangen,weil von Korum war nix passendes da. 
Und da die Preston leider auch die Länge meiner schon vorhandenen Korum hat, blieb die auch im Laden. 
Bin dann nur mit Pellets und Jigköpfen
wieder nachhause.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> War heute Frustkaufen im Angelladen
> Der Wind bleibt ja schön beschxxx
> Stürmisch,denn eigentlich wollte ich an den Rhein zum feedern .
> Demnächst bekommen die Fische dann mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Süß Sauer




Ananas macht die Anna....Schleien heiß. Ist für mich einer der Aromen schlechthin, wenn es um größere Fische im Sommer geht. Dat rote Korn nehme ich mir auch noch vor, da gibt es doch so herrliche Synergien mit den roten Partikeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> EVA ist nicht so meins, ähnliches gab es schon zu Ostzeiten und das war




Hatte meine erst selbstgekaufte(vom Taschengeld) in den 80ern auch.

Aber das Mossgummizeugs kann man nicht mehr mit dem Duplon von heute vergleichen. Der ist schon härter und leichter und sieht an manchen Ruten auch gut aus.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ananas macht die Anna....Schleien heiß. Ist für mich einer der Aromen schlechthin, wenn es um größere Fische im Sommer geht.


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das Ananas von allen Fruchtaromen die beste Bissfrequenz ergab. 
Banane, Pfirsich ,Erdbeere und Waldfrucht kamen an Ananas nicht mal annähernd ran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das Ananas von allen Fruchtaromen die beste Bissfrequenz ergab.
> Banane, Pfirsich ,Erdbeere und Waldfrucht kamen an Ananas nicht mal annähernd ran.



Die Erfahrung hast nicht nur du gemacht. Bis auf Ananas tue ich mich schwer mit anderen fruchtigen Aromen. Dann eher Vanille oder diverse Klassiker. Banane hatte zumindest noch in Ansätzen Erfolg, war aber auch eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hast nicht nur du gemacht. Bis auf Ananas tue ich mich schwer mit anderen fruchtigen Aromen. Dann eher Vanille oder andere Klassiker. Banane hatte zumindest noch in Ansätzen Erfolg, war aber auch eher die Ausnahme.


Da sind wir ja mal wieder einer Meinung


----------



## Bimmelrudi

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Habe mal eine dazu bekommen können damit ich mein dreierpack zusammen hab



Ich darf hier eh nur mit zweien, reicht mir aber auch völlig.
Kann ich die gesparten Klimperlinge für andren Tünneff ausgeben


----------



## Forelle74

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hast nicht nur du gemacht. Bis auf Ananas tue ich mich schwer mit anderen fruchtigen Aromen. Dann eher Vanille oder andere Klassiker. Banane hatte zumindest noch in Ansätzen Erfolg, war aber auch eher die Ausnahme.



Ich hab mir mal Pfirsich Boilies gekauft.

Hab aber noch keinen Fisch damit gefangen.
Die riechen wie die Pfirsich Ringe von Haribo.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja mal wieder einer Meinung



War das je anders, du Aromendrossel? 



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal Pfirsich Boilies gekauft.
> 
> Hab aber noch keinen Fisch damit gefangen.
> Die riechen wie die Pfirsich Ringe von Haribo.



Ich kaufe fruchtige Aromen deswegen nicht mehr. Ich weiß nur, das sie in ihrem Ursprung dort gut klappen, wo die Flüsse dicht an Plantagen stehen oder solch Zeug verklappt wird (Italien, Spanien) als schnelle Entsorgung.

Darüber hatte ich mal einen interessanten Austausch mit jemandem von Colmic und HJG Drescher. Deswegen verkaufen die Italiener beispielsweise gerne Futter mit Zitrone angereichert (oder geraspelte Orangenschale) und dergleichen. Im relativ "kalten" Klima bei uns scheinen eher knackige Sachen gut zu funktionieren. Ist nur Mutmaßung, aber irgendwas muss ja dran sein.

Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, wer in allen Gewässern Deutschlands Ananas versenkt. Und gleich noch eine Frage, was ist die Mehrzahl von Ananas?

Die Ananässe?


----------



## exil-dithschi

so, es ist in der tat die cd, anbei noch eine perle "schönen" geschmacks, wobei das röllchen schon was feines ist.


----------



## feederbrassen

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich darf hier eh nur mit zweien, reicht mir aber auch völlig.
> Kann ich die gesparten Klimperlinge für andren Tünneff ausgeben


Im Verein dürfen wir mit drei Ruten fischen. 
Das mach ich nur beim reinen Karpfenfischen. 
Beim Ansitz mit Köfi nehme ich zwei Ruten und mit der dritten mach ich was anderes .
Konzentriert feedern nur mit einer. 
Beim Stippen auch nur ne zweite tote Rute.
Artet ja sonst noch in Stress aus


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dieses EVA / Duplon mag ich vor allem nicht wegen der Haptik. Aber auch wegen der Hautreizung, mal mehr, mal ganz wenig. 
Anscheinend ziehen die Begasungsmittel aus dem Containertransport da so tief rein, dass immer noch etwas drin bleibt, auch nach viel waschen und längerem Vollbad in der Wanne und Sonnenbad. Ein bischen bleibt.
Futterale kommen nun alle sofort in die Waschmaschine, das hilft. Die halten den Giftgascocktail gut fest und geben langsam ab.
Dickere Futterale wie aus Neopren bei der Mitchel Mag Pro Extreme waren ganz übel. Deren Rutengriff aber auch, und da geht anscheinend garnichts raus, der muss komplett runter, Rute unangelbar auch aus dem Materialgrund sowie Griffkürze. Aber eigentlich ist das auch bei den meisten Ruten ab Werk sowieso Murks.
Oder ich überdecke die Oberfläche vom EVA, für eine Probezeit. Danach aber komplett runter.
Bei Rollenknauf das gleiche, EVA / Duplon geht gar nicht. Wenn man schwitzt, wird es erst richtig reizend und rot.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gleich noch eine Frage, was ist die Mehrzahl von Ananas?
> 
> Die Ananässe?


Ananasse 
Hört sich zwar auch doof an aber ist laut Duden so


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ananasse
> Hört sich zwar auch doof an aber ist laut Duden so



Ernsthaft? Ich bin gerade beim Schreiben das erste Mal darüber gestolpert. Was ist das für ein Unwort? Komm Jörg, wir gehen Ananasse pflücken. Der Professor kann die Ananasse dann zum Auto tragen. Himmel Herr Gott. Das muss sich irgendein Heckbremsenangler doch ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich dächte  eher:  Anastasias


----------



## feederbrassen

Weil ich das auch nicht wusste hab ich nachgesehen und im Duden steht 
Ananasse, kein scheiß.


----------



## Andal

Unser Wirt meinte ums Verrecken, dass die Mehrzahl der Babyananas die B. ananasen sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Weil ich das auch nicht wusste hab ich nachgesehen und im Duden steht
> Ananasse, kein scheiß.



Zumindest haben wir die Zeit, uns den Kopf über sowas zu zerbrechen. Der März bis jetzt ist der Wettertechnisch schlechteste seit Jahren.


----------



## exil-dithschi

ananas, ja, da las ich vor jahrzehnten im blinker mal von, daß die schleien danach verrückt seien, besonders in form von in dem flavour eingeweichten erbsen.
hielt sich auf tinca in grenzen der erfolg, aber ich habe seitdem einen topköder für ü30 rutilus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ananas, ja, da las ich vor jahrzehnten im blinker mal von, daß die schleien danach verrückt seien, besonders in form von in dem flavour eingeweichten erbsen. hielt sich auf tinca in grenzen der erfolg, aber ich habe seitdem einen topköder für ü30 rutilus.



Mit Erbsen habe ich letztes Jahr 2 Schleien gefangen, danach hab ich das Thema wieder verworfen. In Kombi mit Ananas könnte das doch noch nen Highlite werden! Danke für die Inspiration.


----------



## exil-dithschi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der März bis jetzt ist der Wettertechnisch schlechteste seit Jahren.


da sagste was, die temperaturen gingen ja noch, aber der wind.....


----------



## Welpi

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Höherpreisig konnte Cormoran auch mal, zumindest bei einer Serie bis 1999....



Auch die Cormoran Carb-o-Star (made by Kunnan) waren richtig schöne Ruten...


----------



## Andal

Bis jetzt haben die Ananasmurmeln (v. TS) not bad gefangen...


----------



## Kochtopf

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ananas, ja, da las ich vor jahrzehnten im blinker mal von, daß die schleien danach verrückt seien, besonders in form von in dem flavour eingeweichten erbsen.
> hielt sich auf tinca in grenzen der erfolg, aber ich habe seitdem einen topköder für ü30 rutilus.


Erbsen generell, der einzige Köder mit dem ich bisher keinen Döbel an meiner Strecke gefangen habe. Das mit der Ananas an Erbsen habe ich mehrfach gelesen aber noch nicht probiert. Vielleicht mal Erbsen in ananasdosensaft einweichen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> da sagste was, die temperaturen gingen ja noch, aber der wind.....



Wind hatten wir eigentlich immer Ende März bis Ende Mai rein. Das war Teilweise auch mal Stürmig, wobei wir bei uns hier ja fast Orkan haben. So extrem jedenfalls nie, da renne ich auch nicht so gerne zwischen den Bäumen rum, aber ungeschützt ist das alles auch Rotze.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Welpi schrieb:


> Auch die Cormoran Carb-o-Star (made by Kunnan) waren richtig schöne Ruten...




Da gabs ein paar tolle Ruten von Kunnan.
Manchmal sieht man se noch ebay.


----------



## Welpi

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> so, es ist in der tat die cd, anbei noch eine perle "schönen" geschmacks, wobei das röllchen schon was feines ist.



Du willst die nicht zufällig gegen eine der superseltenen Camous tauschen?


----------



## Andal

Ist es jetzt bei der Tropenfrucht das Aroma, oder die Enzyme, die die Fische wuschig machen?


----------



## exil-dithschi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> vielleicht mal Erbsen in ananasdosensaft einweichen


jo, genau so, erbsen in eine thermoskanne, den saft von 'ner dosenananas mit wasser zum kochen bringen, ab in die kanne zu den erbsen erbsen damit, über nacht ziehen lassen reicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt bei der Tropenfrucht das Aroma, oder die Enzyme, die die Fische wuschig machen?


Wenn man sich den Erfolg von bspw. Mystique anguckt werden es mMn die Fruchtsäureester sein.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Erfolg von bspw. Mystique anguckt werden es mMn die Fruchtsäureester sein.


Wäre ein Ansatz. Muss mal sehen, ob ich irgendwoher eine kleineren Menge Mehl von der Ananas herbkomme. Zusammen mit Fischmehl dann eine Art halbfesten Dumbel kochen ... und probieren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da gabs ein paar tolle Ruten von Kunnan.
> Manchmal sieht man se noch ebay.



Absolut.. - die haben ganz tolle und schöne Ruten gebaut..!


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> Wäre ein Ansatz. Muss mal sehen, ob ich irgendwoher eine kleineren Menge Mehl von der Ananas herbkomme. Zusammen mit Fischmehl dann eine Art halbfesten Dumbel kochen ... und probieren.



Interessanterweise schliesst sich hier ein Kreis: Das Ananasaroma ist der Ethylester der Buttersäure...und die geht ja scheinbar ziemlich gut auf Karpfen. Der Ester hydrolisiert im Wasser immer zu einem gewissen Teil (spaltet sich in Buttersäure und Ethanol auf)....schaut man sich die (relativ) schlechte Löslichkeit des Esters im Wasser an, so liegt der Verdacht nahe dass die polaren (weil geladenen) Spaltprodukte hier die wirksamere Form sein könnten.

Und schaut man sich die restlichen Butyrate (Buttersäureester) an...tadaaaa:


Buttersäuremethylester (Methylbutyrat) – Apfel
Buttersäureethylester (Ethylbutyrat) – Ananas
Buttersäurepropylester (Propylbutyrat) – Erdbeere
Buttersäurebutylester (Butylbutyrat) – Ananas
Buttersäurepentylester (Pentylbutyrat) – Aprikose
Buttersäureisopentylester (Isopentylbutyrat) – Birne


----------



## phirania

Wir sind in Jugendjahren immer mit Spekulatius Marzipan und Lebkuchen auf Schleienpirsch gegangen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> da sagste was, die temperaturen gingen ja noch, aber der wind.....



Der Wind nervt echt. Sind auch schon zwei Bäume in unserem Garten entwurzelt. Morgen wieder über 80 km/h bei uns.


----------



## Forelle74

phirania schrieb:


> Wir sind in Jugendjahren immer mit Spekulatius Marzipan und Lebkuchen auf Schleienpirsch gegangen.


Diese Mischung geht auch gut auf Karpfen und Weißfische mögens auch.


----------



## Andal

Jetzt könnte man ja wild mit Buttersäure experimentieren. Aber ich wohne zentral in einem Mehrparteienhaus und möchte mein Obdach nicht leichtfertig aufs Spiel setzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man ja wild mit Buttersäure experimentieren. Aber ich wohne zentral in einem Mehrparteienhaus und möchte mein Obdach nicht leichtfertig aufs Spiel setzen.


Man muss nicht experimentieren gibt es alles schön ('Bierschiss'ä


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kann einfach keiner sagen, wir würden die Fische quälen.
Im Gegenteil, die werden verhätschelt wie in der Wiener Hofkonditorei, mit Intensiv-Aromen, Kompositionen welche jedem Konditor zur Ehre gereichen würden, Spekulatius, Marzipan und Lebkuchen. 
Selbst Andal backt und dumbelt voller Freude.
Also da lassen sich viele für weniger Lust- und Bauchgewinn ein Piercing stechen.
Die Masse frisst sich einfach nur satt und schwebt in der riesigen Partikelwolke 7 im Cyprinidenhimmel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Welpi schrieb:


> Interessanterweise schliesst sich hier ein Kreis: Das Ananasaroma ist der Ethylester der Buttersäure...und die geht ja scheinbar ziemlich gut auf Karpfen. Der Ester hydrolisiert im Wasser immer zu einem gewissen Teil (spaltet sich in Buttersäure und Ethanol auf)....schaut man sich die (relativ) schlechte Löslichkeit des Esters im Wasser an, so liegt der Verdacht nahe dass die polaren (weil geladenen) Spaltprodukte hier die wirksamere Form sein könnten.
> 
> Und schaut man sich die restlichen Butyrate (Buttersäureester) an...tadaaaa:
> 
> 
> Buttersäuremethylester (Methylbutyrat) – Apfel
> Buttersäureethylester (Ethylbutyrat) – Ananas
> Buttersäurepropylester (Propylbutyrat) – Erdbeere
> Buttersäurebutylester (Butylbutyrat) – Ananas
> Buttersäurepentylester (Pentylbutyrat) – Aprikose
> Buttersäureisopentylester (Isopentylbutyrat) – Birne




Die These passt, nur:

Wir haben auch festgestellt, das Ananas definitiv die anderen Butyrate (darf ich das so schreiben?) "outclassed" und das ist nicht nur eine subjektive Meinung. Wenn die Buttersäuren auf Mikroebene (?) so wichtig sind, müsste der Fisch es auch durch einen Sud anderer Aromen (Wasser löst alles, auch Geschmack) riechen müssen.

Könnte es nicht einfach so sein, das die Ananas halt ne richtig coole Sau ist und der Rest einfach vom Baum der Heckbremse gefallen ist?


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kann einfach keiner sagen, wir würden die Fische quälen.
> Im Gegenteil, die werden verhätschelt wie in der Wiener Hofkonditorei, mit Intensiv-Aromen, Kompositionen welche jedem Konditor zur Ehre gereichen würden, Spekulatius, Marzipan und Lebkuchen. Andal backt und dumbelt.
> Also da lassen sich viele für weniger Lust- und Bauchgewinn ein Piercing stechen.
> Die Masse frisst sich einfach nur satt und schwebt in der riesigen Partikelwolke 7 im Cyprinidenhimmel.


Die Viecherl leben teilweise besser und gesünder, als wir selber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben auch festgestellt, das Ananas definitiv die anderen Butyrate (darf ich das so schreiben?) "outclassed" und das ist nicht nur eine subjektive Meinung. Wenn die Buttersäuren auf Mikroebene (?) so wichtig sind, müsste der Fisch es auch durch einen Sud anderer Aromen (Wasser löst alles, auch Geschmack) riechen müssen.
> Könnte es nicht einfach so sein, das die Ananas halt ne richtig coole Sau ist


Also ich liebe die richtige Ananas, und wenn ich das mit meiner Trüffelnase so allgemein sagen kann, dann ist Ananas prinzipiell in Duft und Aromaintensität die Nr.1 . Ich kann die Liebhaber, Liebhaberinnen und die Fische auch gut verstehen.
Aber auch ein sensibles Aroma, das kippt schneller durch Gärung und andere Störungen, als einem lieb ist.


----------



## phirania

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...UKEwjtyvnx5PXgAhUUShUIHU1EBz0Q9aACCIgC&adurl=

Hab für dies Jahr keine Bestrebungen mehr damit zu arbeiten...
Das Ergebnis ging in die......Rutentasche....
Von daher arbeite ich in nächster Zeit lieber mit süsseren Aromen..


----------



## Welpi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die These passt, nur:
> 
> Wir haben auch festgestellt, das Ananas definitiv die anderen Butyrate (darf ich das so schreiben?) "outclassed" und das ist nicht nur eine subjektive Meinung. Wenn die Buttersäuren auf Mikroebene (?) so wichtig sind, müsste der Fisch es auch durch einen Sud anderer Aromen (Wasser löst alles, auch Geschmack) riechen müssen.
> 
> Könnte es nicht einfach so sein, das die Ananas halt ne richtig coole Sau ist und der Rest einfach vom Baum der Heckbremse gefallen ist?



Da bin ich bei Dir. Vielleicht liegt der Erfolg der Fruchtaromen wirklich bei der Buttersäure, aber Ananas scheint da noch mehr zu haben. Vielleicht synergistische Effekte mit den Enzymen (Bromelin) und Konsorten...eventuell im zusammenspiel mit einem höheren Gehalt an Fruchtestern an sich...ich muss mich da mal verstärkt in Fachliteratur einlesen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde andere Aromen nicht abschreiben. Erdbeeren ist hier am Tümpel ne Waffe...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wieso ist Buttersäure  eigentlich noch frei verkaufbar?
Ich meinte in den offiziellen Heilsverkündigungen gelesen zu haben, alles was sich für Terrorattentate eignet, ist unter Verschluss.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso ist Buttersäure  eigentlich noch frei verkaufbar?
> Ich meinte in den offiziellen Heilsverkündigungen gelesen zu haben, alles was sich für Terrorattentate eignet, ist unter Verschluss.



... und dann Tankste dein Auto, kaufst ne Gaskartusche und holst ne Palette Nägel aus dem baumarkt


----------



## Andal

Ein wirklich guter Angelteig als Hakenköder lässt sich auch trockenen, geriebenen Elisenlebkuchen, Quench Hinbeere (Getränkepulver) und gekörnter hühnerbrühe herstellen. Was da nun an besten herauswirkt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Welpi schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei Dir. Vielleicht liegt der Erfolg der Fruchtaromen wirklich bei der Buttersäure, aber Ananas scheint da noch mehr zu haben. Vielleicht synergistische Effekte mit den Enzymen (Bromelin) und Konsorten...eventuell im zusammenspiel mit einem höheren Gehalt an Fruchtestern an sich...ich muss mich da mal verstärkt in Fachliteratur einlesen...



Schau mal nach, wäre Interessant. Ananas wird im Bezug auf Karpfen auch sehr weit verbreitet eingesetzt, andere Sorten sind ja sehr, sehr verhalten im Fokus. Klar, es wird immer mir wieder auf alles Mögliche gefangen, wenn aber eben eine Frucht/Aroma hervor sticht, muss es einen Grund geben.

Gibt es da auch einen Zusammenhang zu https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanillin. Butter Vanille halt, ist da irgendetwas, was sich ableiten lässt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei Elisenlabkuchen dachte ich erstmal sofort an eine besonders perfide Komposition von Buttersäure. 

Ich schätze, hauptsache es riecht, und es riecht einigermaßen gut.
Wenn sonst alles nach Morast, Mülm und toten Würmern stinkt, Kontrast eindeutig positiv.
Ist doch logisch, dass unsere Fischlies der Duftspur nachgehen, die führt quasi automatisch.

Erst im harten trimagischen Wettkampf und Direktvergleich der Futtermixteure und Großmeister der Mischkunst entscheidet sich dann, welcher Futternapf der attraktivste war.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Elisenlabkuchen dachte ich erstmal sofort an eine besonders perfide Komposition von Buttersäure.


Derweilen nur ein schnöder Tippfehler.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
sehr interessante Diskussion über die Lockstoffchemie, danke dafür.Ich hätte eine kurze Zwischenfrage zum menschlichen Verzehr der leckeren Ananas, hier ist ja grade geballte Fruchtkompetenz versammelt: Weis einer von Euch, was das Leichte Taubheitsgefühl im Mund verursacht wenn man frische Ananas isst?

herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> sehr interessante Diskussion über die Lockstoffchemie, danke dafür.Ich hätte eine kurze Zwischenfrage zum menschlichen Verzehr der leckeren Ananas, hier ist ja grade geballte Fruchtkompetenz versammelt: Weis einer von Euch, was das Leichte Taubheitsgefühl im Mund verursacht wenn man frische Ananas isst?
> 
> herzlich
> Minimax



Du solltest die Gabel beim Essen NICHT in den Gaumen stecken, das Hilft schon mal Minimax.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du solltest die Gabel beim Essen NICHT in den Gaumen stecken, das Hilft schon mal Minimax.



Ich benutze *niemals *Besteck!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> sehr interessante Diskussion über die Lockstoffchemie, danke dafür.Ich hätte eine kurze Zwischenfrage zum menschlichen Verzehr der leckeren Ananas, hier ist ja grade geballte Fruchtkompetenz versammelt: Weis einer von Euch, was das Leichte Taubheitsgefühl im Mund verursacht wenn man frische Ananas isst?
> 
> herzlich
> Minimax


Ich denke (ja, ich weiss, soll ich nicht, dass das bromelain iVm der Säure dazu führt. Ersteres nutzt man auch zum Fleisch zart machen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich benutze *niemals *Besteck!



Ich meine aber (ernsthaft) dein Problem zu kennen. Bei Kiwis habe ich diese Erfahrung schon gemacht und ich esse das Besteck immer mit!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine kurze Zwischenfrage zum menschlichen Verzehr der leckeren Ananas, hier ist ja grade geballte Fruchtkompetenz versammelt: Weis einer von Euch, was das Leichte Taubheitsgefühl im Mund verursacht wenn man frische Ananas isst?


Welpi hat doch in #15563
beschrieben, Einsatz von Wasser oder noch schlimmer Speichel wirkt sofort, wobei das auf den puren Aromastoff zielte.
Die echte Ananasfrucht enthält nun noch viel mehr, und hat sehr starke Fruchtsäuren. Und ist allermeistens unreif geerntet worden.
Die konservierte Ananas hat das fast gar nicht mehr, wobei ich die teurere Alternative aus dem Glas und nicht die "angelöste" Blechdose meine.
Also gehen beim Einweckvorgang etliche dieser starken Fruchtsäuren und was die unreif reifende Ananas sonst noch so entwickelt hat, einfach kaputt, und besser ist es.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf meint wohl den hier, auch enthalten:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromelain
Reaktionsart Hydrolyse
Erhitzen der Ananasstücke (d. h. Denaturierung des Bromelains)

Da ist bannig  was drin InnerAnnaNass


----------



## Minimax

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Das bedeutet also, während ich eine Ananas esse, verdaut diese irre Mutantenfrucht aus der Hölle mich gleichzeitig mit ihren Enzymen? Das ist sooo grimdark Deathworld mässig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das machen inzwischen ganz viele mit Enzymen gespickte Sachen mit Dir  ...

Die Ananas schädigt ja so unbehandelt überaktiv nur ein bischen Deine Mundschleimhaut.


----------



## Welpi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kochtopf meint wohl den hier, auch enthalten:
> 
> Erhitzen der Ananasstücke (d. h. Denaturierung des Bromelains)



Korrekt Nordlichtangler, da liegt der Hund begraben. Der Grund des "tauben" Gefühls ist das Enzym, das Baut eiweis ab...also auch Deine Zunge und den Gaumen...das merkt man. Enzyme sind aber sehr hitzeempfindlich und werden dann inaktiv (sie denaturieren). Brennen sollte daher die rohe Ananas...


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> Das bedeutet also, während ich eine Ananas esse, verdaut diese irre Mutantenfrucht aus der Hölle mich gleichzeitig mit ihren Enzymen?



So kann mans auch sagen


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Ananas schädigt ja so unbehandelt überaktiv nur ein bischen Deine Mundschleimhaut.



Technisch gesehen beisst das Mistding zurück!

Aber lassen wir die horrormässigen Eigenschaften dieser Frucht: Hier wurde ja von verschiedenen Seiten die offenbar starke Lockwirkung des Aromas versichert, und dem will ich auch mal eine Chance geben, und ist Geruchsmäßiger sicherlich verträglicher als Taubenmist, Wurmextrakt und ähnliche Würgimittel..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich esse nie wieder eine Ananas, die mich Essen will. Ich bin fertig mit dieser Frucht!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> [Ananas]...ist Geruchsmäßiger sicherlich verträglicher als Taubenmist, Wurmextrakt und ähnliche Würgimittel..


Aber deutlich weniger Voodoo


----------



## Andal

Bei all den Exoten, deren Vor. und Nachteilen will ich mal einen ganz anderen Köder ins Rennen werfen, der beharrlich übersehen wird, obwohl er sehr gute Fänge einbringt. Auf Forellen und an kleinen Flüssen eine tödliche Waffe. Ein paar Röhrlmaden, Sprock, respektive Köcherfliegenlarven sind schnell gesammelt.


----------



## Tricast

Ich dachte Ihr esst Flugananas, wenn Ihr schon Ananas esst.


----------



## Welpi

Wenn man sich das mal so kurz überlegt:

Buttersäure scheint gut zu funktionieren. Ananas hat Aromastoffe auf Buttersäureesterbasis. Ananas hat auch ein Enzym, das Eiweiss abbaut. Fermentierte Köder funktionieren ja bekanntermassen auch sehr gut (Stinkemais, Fischsauce). Schaut man sich mal den Eiweisgehalt der Hülsenfrüchte an stehen Erbsen und Tiegernüsse eher hinten an, es stechen Erdnüsse und Kichererbsen hervor. Also Erd- bzw. Kichererbsen in Ananassaft eingeweicht sollten eigentlich der burner sein...


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber deutlich weniger Voodoo



Seit der Enzyminfo finde ich gewinnt Ananasaroma an Voodoofaktor. Eine gepanzerte Urweltfrucht, mit Dolchspitzen, messerscharfen Blättern die jedes Lebewesen, das sie isst, von innen auflöst.. schon ein bissl H.R.Gigermässig..


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich dachte Ihr esst Flugananas, wenn Ihr schon Ananas esst.


Die Dosen werden mir seltenst zugeworfen ... die ich für den Toast Hawaii hernehme.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Welpi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das mal so kurz überlegt:
> 
> Buttersäure scheint gut zu funktionieren. Ananas hat Aromastoffe auf Buttersäureesterbasis. Ananas hat auch ein Enzym, das Eiweiss abbaut. Fermentierte Köder funktionieren ja bekanntermassen auch sehr gut (Stinkemais, Fischsauce). Schaut man sich mal den Eiweisgehalt der Hülsenfrüchte an stehen Erbsen und Tiegernüsse eher hinten an, es stechen Erdnüsse und Kichererbsen hervor. Also Erd- bzw. Kichererbsen in Ananassaft eingeweicht sollten eigentlich der burner sein...



Ich teste die Ananaserdnuss auf Schleien am Method Feeder dieses Jahr. Versprochen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Bei all den Exoten, deren Vor. und Nachteilen will ich mal einen ganz anderen Köder ins Rennen werfen, der beharrlich übersehen wird, obwohl er sehr gute Fänge einbringt. Auf Forellen und an kleinen Flüssen eine tödliche Waffe. Ein paar Röhrlmaden, Sprock, respektive Köcherfliegenlarven sind schnell gesammelt.



An einem bestimmten Pool, hatten die Rotpunktdöbel die ich fing, prallgefüllte Mägen von Sprock, die sie mir nichts, dir nichts gleich mit Verpackung gegessen haben. Aber irgendwie scheue ich mich, die kleinen Häuslebauer als Köder zu verwenden, ebenso Grashüpfer, die ich sehr mag.


----------



## Welpi

Ja, aber im sauren Milieu Deines Magens ist Schluss mit Menschenfressen, da macht das Enzym auch die Grätsche


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Seit der Enzyminfo finde ich gewinnt Ananasaroma an Voodoofaktor. Eine gepanzerte Urweltfrucht, mit Dolchspitzen, messerscharfen Blättern die jedes Lebewesen, das sie isst, von innen auflöst.. schon ein bissl H.R.Gigermässig..


Ja aber es ist letzten Endes nur Chemie


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja aber es ist letzten Endes nur Chemie



Das ist *L*ucy-in-the-*S*ky-with-*D*iamonds auch! Man muss seinen Sinn fürs Wunderbare bewahren..


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> An einem bestimmten Pool, hatten die Rotpunktdöbel die ich fing, prallgefüllte Mägen von Sprock, die sie mir nichts, dir nichts gleich mit Verpackung gegessen haben. Aber irgendwie scheue ich mich, die kleinen Häuslebauer als Köder zu verwenden, ebenso Grashüpfer, die ich sehr mag.


Das mit dem Skrupel ist so eine Sache...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist LSD auch! Man muss seinen Sinn fürs Wunderbare bewahren..


Wenn auf jeder Raufasertapete ein Mickey Mouse Film läuft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist LSD auch! Man muss seinen Sinn fürs Wunderbare bewahren..


Touché


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist LSD auch! Man muss seinen Sinn fürs Wunderbare bewahren..



Nimm dir mal nen Beispiel dran. Verweichlichen wir alle?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Seit der Enzyminfo finde ich gewinnt Ananasaroma an Voodoofaktor. Eine gepanzerte Urweltfrucht, mit Dolchspitzen, messerscharfen Blättern die jedes Lebewesen, das sie isst, von innen auflöst.. schon ein bissl H.R.Gigermässig..


Hervorragender Romanstoff für einen Thriller , vor allem wenn man es noch mit Auswirkungen von Gentechnik-Experimenten und moderner Agrochemie einkreuzt! 
Dann wächst auch wo was an Dolchspitzen durch und so ! 

Dazu passt auch gleich noch die legendäre Geschmacksverbesserung an essentiellen Funktionen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das mit dem Skrupel ist so eine Sache...


Man muss nicht alles gut finden


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hervorragender Romanstoff für einen Thriller , vor allem wenn man es noch mit Auswirkungen von Gentechnik-Experimenten und moderner Agrochemie einkreuzt!
> Dann wächst auch wo was an Dolchspitzen durch und so !


Und ich glaubte, mit den Killertomaten und dem von Jesus besiegten Riesenkürbis wäre alles erledigt gewesen. Da kommst du des Weges und erklärst die Ananas zum Staatfeind Nr. 1!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wir brauchen noch den Mutantengrashüpfer , damit alle damit bedenkenfrei und im Bewußtsein einer guten Tat angeln können!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wir brauchen noch den Mutantengrashüpfer , damit alle damit bedenkenfrei und im Bewußtsein einer guten Tat angeln können!


Genau. Lasst einen Heuschneider klonen, der nicht gleich eingeht, wenn man ihn anködert!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wir brauchen noch den Mutantengrashüpfer , damit alle damit bedenkenfrei und im Bewußtsein einer guten Tat angeln können!



Und Reitfrösche! Unbedingt Reitfrösche!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und ich glaubte, mit den Killertomaten und dem von Jesus besiegten Riesenkürbis wäre alles erledigt gewesen. Da kommst du des Weges und erklärst die Ananas zum Staatfeind Nr. 1!


Es ist Satananas!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Welpi schrieb:


> Ananas hat auch ein Enzym, das Eiweiss abbaut.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. 
Ananas enthält Bromelain, welches das Milcheiweis in seine Bestandteile zerlegt und verändert. Das Milchprodukt wird nach sehr kurzer Zeit bitter, flockt aus, Bindungen (zb Gelatine) gehen kaputt.
Das Gleiche passiert übrigens auch bei Papaya, Mango, Kiwi, enthalten ebenfalls eiweißspaltende Enzyme.
Das einzige was dagegen hilft ist blanchieren der Früchte.

Man kann diesen Effekt allerdings auch ausnutzen als Fleischzartmacher.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> Ananas enthält Bromelain, welches das Milcheiweis in seine Bestandteile zerlegt und verändert. Das Milchprodukt wird nach sehr kurzer Zeit bitter, flockt aus, Bindungen (zb Gelatine) gehen kaputt.
> Das Gleiche passiert übrigens auch bei Papaya, Mango, Kiwi, enthalten ebenfalls eiweißspaltende Enzyme.
> Das einzige was dagegen hilft ist blanchieren der Früchte.
> 
> Man kann diesen Effekt allerdings auch ausnutzen als Fleischzartmacher.


Da spricht der Koch?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist Satananas!!!



Das wiederum kann kein Zufall sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Die Erfahrung eines Koches...spätestens beim Versuch ein Mousse aus eben jenen Früchten herzustellen, ohne diese vorher zu blanchieren, kann man förmlich bei zuschauen wie die Mousse direkt wieder abschmiert.

Kann jeder gern selbst zuhause probieren.....versucht mal nen Milchshake mit roher Ananas, der hält keine 10min.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das wiederum kann kein Zufall sein.







DAS wiederum kann kein Zufall sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> DAS wiederum kann kein Zufall sein



WTF


----------



## Tikey0815

Junge junge..... Wir brauchen schönes Wetter  ihr geht ja ab wie DSDS Superstars


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Junge junge..... Wir brauchen schönes Wetter  ihr geht ja ab wie DSDS Superstars


Hör uff, hab schon schiss ob es mir das Dach abgedeckt hat wenn ich morgen heimkomme. Hat heut krass gestürmt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> DAS wiederum kann kein Zufall sein


Super!

Und esst nicht soviel Satananas!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hör uff, hab schon schiss ob es mir das Dach abgedeckt hat wenn ich morgen heimkomme. Hat heut krass gestürmt


Du musst dann das positive im Unglück spüren, Dach runter und Teich im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Du musst dann das positive im Unglück spüren, Dach runter und Teich im Wohnzimmer


Nach nem dreiviertel Jahr sanieren ne prima Sache


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Junge junge..... Wir brauchen schönes Wetter  ihr geht ja ab wie DSDS Superstars



Moooment mal! Immerhin können wir ganze Sätze bilden!

Aber ja, Du hast recht. Wir gehören ans Wasser, allesamt. Wenn das Wetter nur mitspielen würde, würd der ganze Flying-Ükel-Circus aufsteigen, aber so.. hängen wir in ollen Sesseln vor der Baracke rum, rauchen Pfeife, hören Grammophon oder versuchen dem Geschwaderhund Kunststückchen beizubringen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Das Wetter und ihr seid schuld ,ich hab mich jetzt für Zutaten für Fluo Dip eingedeckt... Ananas Flavor included


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Moooment mal! Immerhin können wir ganze Sätze bilden!
> Aber ja, Du hast recht. Wir gehören ans Wasser, allesamt.




Mir würde auch schon ein bissl Arbeit an der Drechselbank wieder reichen....da liegt noch Ebenholz rum. 
Zum Angeln hab ich noch genug Zeit im Jahr, im Moment ist hier eh tote Hose im Wasser, da spar ich mir einfach die Latscherei.


----------



## Tricast

Wir waren gestern auf der Jahreshauptversammlung von unserem Angelverein und was soll ich sagen, wir wurden positiv überrascht. Ab sofort dürfen wir pro Vereinsmitglied einen Gastangler mitnehmen ohne Obulus, wenn der Gast und das Mitglied zusammen nur mit drei Ruten fischen. Und das Beste, der Gast braucht nicht einmal eine Angelprüfung. Also keine langen Dispositionen mehr wegen Gastkarten; sonder ein spontanes Treffen ist möglich geworden. 
Es gibt doch noch Wunder und Zeichen!


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auf der Jahreshauptversammlung von unserem Angelverein und was soll ich sagen, wir wurden positiv überrascht. Ab sofort dürfen wir pro Vereinsmitglied einen Gastangler mitnehmen ohne Obulus, wenn der Gast und das Mitglied zusammen nur mit drei Ruten fischen. Und das Beste, der Gast braucht nicht einmal eine Angelprüfung. Also keine langen Dispositionen mehr wegen Gastkarten; sonder ein spontanes Treffen ist möglich geworden.
> Es gibt doch noch Wunder und Zeichen!



Das hört sich aber gut an - Seid ihr mitgliedermäßig ein großer Verein?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auf der Jahreshauptversammlung von unserem Angelverein und was soll ich sagen, wir wurden positiv überrascht. Ab sofort dürfen wir pro Vereinsmitglied einen Gastangler mitnehmen ohne Obulus, wenn der Gast und das Mitglied zusammen nur mit drei Ruten fischen. Und das Beste, der Gast braucht nicht einmal eine Angelprüfung. Also keine langen Dispositionen mehr wegen Gastkarten; sonder ein spontanes Treffen ist möglich geworden.
> Es gibt doch noch Wunder und Zeichen!



WoW. Sowas müsste überall funktionieren, wenn man mit Schwester oder Vater einfach nur mal ne Runde Fischen will. Sehr sehr geile Sache von deinem Verein!


----------



## Tricast

Nein, wir sind nur ca. 170 Mitglieder. Susanne ist noch im Bremer Verein mit über 1200 Mitglieder.
http://www.sav-sportangeln.de/Downloads/Gewaesser.pdf


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Junge junge..... Wir brauchen schönes Wetter  ihr geht ja ab wie DSDS Superstars



So viel Galgen zum aufhängen gibt es garnicht...


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> die Fruchtsäureester sein.


Ananas ist ja vergleichsweise herb säuerlich gegen die rein eher süßen früchtchen. 
Ich vermute daher auch das mit der Säure zusammen hängt


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> So viel Galgen zum aufhängen gibt es garnicht...



erklär mal bitte? Oder, wenn ichs recht überlege, vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> kochen ... und probieren.


Mit kochen wäre ich vorsichtig .
Die Hitze kann viel kaputt machen.


----------



## phirania

Na ja,wer DSDS schaut der frisst auch kleine Kinder....


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Chapeau, stil echter könnte man es nicht machen.
> 
> BB 2210 ?



Vielen Dank! Und ne, ich hab zwei Ball Bearings: einmal 2200 und noch eine 2200 II. Bin gerade etwas unsicher, die fotografierte ist wohl die „ erste 2200”. Ich lieb die Rollen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Und ne, ich hab zwei Ball Bearings: einmal 2200 und noch eine 2200 II. Bin gerade etwas unsicher, die fotografierte ist wohl die „ erste 2200”. Ich lieb die Rollen.



Oh, nabend Geo,
Hier nochmal im Thread- falls Du mal Reparaturen oder sonstwas an Ruten wünscht, hat Du ja eine Werkstatt direkt in der Stadt, könnt ja auch für andere in der Region interessant sein:
https://rutenbauer.de/
ich wär auch sehr interessiert da selbst mal was hinzuschicken, grade in Punkto Blanklackierung (Mattgrau ist ok, aber Burgunder oder Racing Green sind halt.. nun ja.. besser)


----------



## geomas

@Tikey0815 und andere: Danke für den Trolley-Tipp! Eine Kiepe (Trolley oder Easy-Box) für alles paßt bei mir nicht, ich muß die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten in Ruhe sondieren, incl. Feeder-Chair (wie Korums Aeronium - danke Prof. Tinca).

@Tobias85 : danke für den Dreibein-Hocker-Tipp! Die Teile sind bei Fußballfotografen recht populär. Muß mal recherchieren, ob es für die Teile auch „Schlammteller-Füße” oder ähnliches gibt. Und einzeln höhenverstellbare Beine wären natürlich prima für Hanglagen.

@Nordlichtangler : die DAMs von früher waren teilweise schon feine Ruten. Ne leichte Leger/Swingtip aus den 80er Jahren würd ich auch gern mal begrabbeln.

@Andal: herzliches Petri zu den drei Schon-Alanden. Auf die „Riesen-Plötz” muß ichs auch mal wieder versuchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Und ne, ich hab zwei Ball Bearings: einmal 2200 und noch eine 2200 II. Bin gerade etwas unsicher, die fotografierte ist wohl die „ erste 2200”. Ich lieb die Rollen.



Hi!
Schau dir mal die blaue Ambidex an, die sind wirklich schön gemacht.
Wenn Du solche Teile magst, ist das für kleines Geld die erste Wahl.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : danke für den Dreibein-Hocker-Tipp! Die Teile sind bei Fußballfotografen recht populär. Muß mal recherchieren, ob es für die Teile auch „Schlammteller-Füße” oder ähnliches gibt. Und einzeln höhenverstellbare Beine wären natürlich prima für Hanglagen.
> .


https://www.amazon.de/Walkstool-Erwachsene-Comfortst%C3%BChle-Stativsitz-Schwarz/dp/B005DREFOM

Gibt zumindest Unterstützung für Schlamm


----------



## Bimmelrudi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Schau dir mal die blaue Ambidex an, die sind wirklich schön gemacht.
> Wenn Du solche Teile magst, ist das für kleines Geld die erste Wahl.. .



Die kleinen sind im guten Gebrauchtzustand allerdings selten für kleines Geld zu haben, da Nachfrage recht hoch.
Bei der mittleren der 2430 schauts anders aus. Die ist noch sehr häufig am Markt und geht gewöhnlich auch günstig weg.
Die große 2450 ist auch so ein Fall, in Topzustand teuer, sieht man fast immer nur in abgeranzt und als 1.Serie mit blankem Bügelarm.

Sind gute Arbeitstiere, ich mag nur die Bremsen der Shakespeares überhaupt nicht, konnten etliche Firmen damals deutlich besser.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nochmal zu den Sitzmöbeln für kurze Touren: Ich schwöre nach wie vor auf den guten alten Sitzrucksack! Das passt alles rein, was mit muss, er ist gut zu transportieren und der Sitzkomfort ist ebenfalls in Ordnung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr nettes Bild..


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Sitzmöbeln für kurze Touren: Ich schwöre nach wie vor auf den guten alten Sitzrucksack! Das passt alles rein, was mit muss, er ist gut zu transportieren und der Sitzkomfort ist ebenfalls in Ordnung.


Wäre auch meine erste Wahl, wenn da nicht die Zweifel bezüglich der relation Stabilität und mein Körpergewicht wäre


----------



## Tikey0815

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Schaut mal was der Sturm angelandet hat:
> Anhang anzeigen 321146
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321147
> 
> 
> Ich bin dann mal Lesen


Jetzt bin ich ein wenig baff..... diese beiden zwei prinzipiell fabulösen Bücher sind tatsächlich bis auf das Cover und Größe vollkommen identisch ....  Da hats der liebe Murphy mal wieder gut mit mir gemeint, oder wie meine holde Haushaltscheffin immer sagt: ohje ist der Kerl blöd


----------



## Tricast

www.behrfishing.de/onlinekatalog/mobile/index.html

Seite 398 - Alu-Sitztrolley könnte noch eine Alternative sein wenn es auch etwas größer sein darf.


----------



## feederbrassen

Carpe Diem, nutzte den Tag heißt es. 
Binde Vorfächer nach für die Pellet -fischerei. 
War zwar gestern noch wegen des anhaltenden schietwetters noch im Angelladen Frustshoppen aber..........
Trotzdem was vergessen, 
die gängigste Hakengröße.


----------



## Andal

Ja... heute hats ein bisserl schnelle Luft. Aber wenn man richtig stünede, wären sicher 180 m Würfe mit der UL drin!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Ja... heute hats ein bisserl schnelle Luft. Aber wenn man richtig stünede, wären sicher 180 m Würfe mit der UL drin!


Mit dem Wind im Rücken
 bestimmt


----------



## feederbrassen

Werde noch meine Stippgeschiere für die Pol heute noch neu ordnen, dann habe ich wieder alles piko bello. 
Man kann ja auch alles übertreiben


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Ja... heute hats ein bisserl schnelle Luft. Aber wenn man richtig stünede, wären sicher 180 m Würfe mit der UL drin!



Wind macht heute bei uns Pause, dafür entleert von oben jemand permanent seit heut morgen seinen Pool ....Couchwetter halt


----------



## feederbrassen

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wind macht heute bei uns Pause, dafür entleert von oben jemand permanent seit heut morgen seinen Pool ....Couchwetter halt


Wir hatten bis vor einer halben Stunde beides. 
Hier flogen die Brocken durch die Gegend .
Dach ist noch drauf, Obstbäume stehen noch. 
Glück gehabt.


----------



## Zander Jonny

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wir hatten bis vor einer halben Stunde beides.
> Hier flogen die Brocken durch die Gegend .
> Dach ist noch drauf, Obstbäume stehen noch.
> Glück gehabt.



Hier genauso, muss mal nach dem Dach schauen, das hat schon paar Jahre aufn Buckel und musste schon mal geflickt werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hier genauso, muss mal nach dem Dach schauen, das hat schon paar Jahre aufn Buckel und musste schon mal geflickt werden.


Ich kann auf Sturmschäden am Haus gerne verzichten. 
Hab ich zwar alles versichert aber mir ist es lieber es passiert nichts.


----------



## Andal

Hier hört man auch immer wieder Kettensägen röhren und der Wind drückt das Wasser des Flusses stellenweise stromauf.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bisher toitoitoi bleibt es beim Sturmschaden von Dienstag aber unangenehm ist es schon zumal es hier im alten Haus an allen Ecken pfeift und klappert


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bisher toitoitoi bleibt es beim Sturmschaden von Dienstag aber unangenehm ist es schon zumal es hier im alten Haus an allen Ecken pfeift und klappert


So lange die alte Burg flexibel mitgeht, ist alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## rutilus69

Das mit dem Wind hält sich heute hier in Grenzen. Allerdings regnet es 
Aber ich habe heute Vormittag die regenfreie Phase genutzt und war am Wasser. 
Durch das ganze rumgeschreibse von Centrepin und dem ganzen Kram habt ich mich angefixt und ich musste unbedingt meine Pin ausprobieren. Dafür, dass ich so eine Rolle das erste Mal an einer Rute hatte, lief es mit dem auswerfen sogar meistens recht gut. Ab und an habe ich sogar die Weite geschafft die ich wollte und hatte weniger Tüddel als befürchtet   Auch die Fische hatten ein Einsehen mit mir und beim zweiten oder dritten Wurf hatte ich einen schönen Brassen von ca. 30cm an der Leine. So ein Drill mit der Pin ist schon was feines und selbst die deutlich kleineren Plötzen danach haben Spaß gemacht 
Ich denke, das werde ich wohl wiederholen - Danke fürs anfixen


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> [fischen mit Pin]   Auch die Fische hatten ein Einsehen mit mir und beim zweiten oder dritten Wurf hatte ich einen schönen Brassen von ca. 30cm an der Leine. So ein Drill mit der Pin ist schon was feines und selbst die deutlich kleineren Plötzen danach haben Spaß gemacht
> Ich denke, das werde ich wohl wiederholen - Danke fürs anfixen


Dafür sind wir da  Ükeln ist kostenlos aber kommt mitunter teuer zu stehen! 
Und herzliches Petri Heil zu deinem Erweckungsbrassen!


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe heute Vormittag die regenfreie Phase genutzt und war am Wasser.
> So ein Drill mit der Pin ist schon was feines und selbst die deutlich kleineren Plötzen danach haben Spaß gemacht
> Ich denke, das werde ich wohl wiederholen - Danke fürs anfixen



Petri, lieber Rutilus- schön das Du Gefallen am Angeln mit der Pin findest und auch Gleich mit Fischen belohnt wurdest Ja, das direkte Drillgefühl war auch für mich der Grund mich mit den Dingern zu beschäftigen.
Hilf mir bitte nochmal auf Die Sprünge: Was für eine Pin hast Du denn nun?
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Hier kommt auch das volle Programm runter Schnee Hagel und Regen...
Und nebenher auch noch Nachbars Dachpfannen gesegelt,zwei Autos hat es schon erwischt.
Wohl dem der eine Garage hat


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe mir zum antesten eine günstige Pin Onega XT3 geschossen. Für den Anfang ausreichend, aber ich habe heute schon gemerkt, dass sie halt nicht so leicht läuft wie ein höherwertiges Modell. Naja, zum üben reicht es. Aber eine Schnurführung wäre noch schön, mal schauen, ob ich mir da was bastle.


----------



## Kochtopf

@rutilus69 eine prima Gelegenheit dawurzelsepps Tuninganleitung einem Praxistest zu unterziehen 

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-738#post-4903433

Hier und ff.


----------



## phirania

Richtige Zeit sich eine Wurmbox aufzubauen:


----------



## rutilus69

@Kochtopf danke, das schaue ich mir nachher mal an.


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch @rutilus69  zu Deinen ersten Schritten und dem damit verbundenen Spaß mit einer Pin!
Petri natürlich auch zu Deinen Fischen!
Alles in allem ein rundum gelungener Einstieg, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

phirania schrieb:


> Richtige Zeit sich eine Wurmbox aufzubauen:



Eigentlich schon.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Richtige Zeit sich eine Wurmbox aufzubauen:


Netter Gedanke. 
Mit ner Box käme ich dann nur nicht allzu weit .
Eher Container Außmaße 
Wenn es gut läuft verbrauche ich ca 
500 gr pro Session am Rhein. 
Allerdings verwende ich Mistwürmer .
Aber für normale Bedürfnisse am See ne prima Sache.


----------



## rutilus69

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Netter Gedanke.
> Mit ner Box käme ich dann nur nicht allzu weit .
> Eher Container Außmaße
> Wenn es gut läuft verbrauche ich ca
> 500 gr pro Session am Rhein.
> Allerdings verwende ich Mistwürmer .
> Aber für normale Bedürfnisse am See ne prima Sache.


Schon komisch, auf Wurm habe ich bisher immer am wenigsten gefangen. Die meisten Fänge kamen auf Mais oder Made. Aber ich werde dem guten alten Wurm immer mal wieder eine Chance geben


----------



## Zander Jonny

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Schon komisch, auf Wurm habe ich bisher immer am wenigsten gefangen. Die meisten Fänge kamen auf Mais oder Made. Aber ich werde dem guten alten Wurm immer mal wieder eine Chance geben



Wurm geht auf Weißfisch auch nicht besonders gut, zumindest ist das auch bei mir so. Wurm ist bei mir in erster Linie für Aal.


----------



## feederbrassen

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Schon komisch, auf Wurm habe ich bisher immer am wenigsten gefangen. Die meisten Fänge kamen auf Mais oder Made. Aber ich werde dem guten alten Wurm immer mal wieder eine Chance geben


Die meisten landen als schnipsel im Futter und sollen nur die Fische am Platz halten.
Nur Wurm als Hakenköder im Rhein verwende ich auch nicht.
Als Kombi mit Maden ist das was anderes.
Würmer sind aber nicht gleich Würmer.
Dendrobena zb, lass ich die Finger von.
Die werden in saurer Erde gezogen .
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Mist oder Rotwurm gemacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Schon komisch, auf Wurm habe ich bisher immer am wenigsten gefangen. Die meisten Fänge kamen auf Mais oder Made. Aber ich werde dem guten alten Wurm immer mal wieder eine Chance geben


Prinzipiell kann man auf Wurm so gut wie alles fangen, je nach Gewässer funktionieren Dendros oder Tauwürmer besser. Hier funktionieren Tagsüber Dendrobena und Nachts Tauwürmer deutlich besser, experimentieren lohnt sich!


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die meisten landen als schnipsel im Futter und sollen nur die Fische am Platz halten.
> Nur Wurm als Hakenköder im Rhein verwende ich auch nicht.
> Als Kombi mit Maden ist das was anderes.
> Würmer sind aber nicht gleich Würmer.
> Dendrobena zb, lass ich die Finger von.
> Die werden in saurer Erde gezogen .
> Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Mist oder *Rotwurm* gemacht.


Wobei, wenn man sich die Verpackungen anguckt, sind Rotwürmer in den allermeisten Fällen einfach kleine Dendros


----------



## rutilus69

Soweit ich mich an meine lang zurückliegende Jugend erinnere, habe ich damals ja auch fast ausschließlich mit Wurm oder Teig gefangen. Lag aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass es Dosenmais und Maden im Osten nicht so einfach zu kaufen gab


----------



## Zander Jonny

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich an meine lang zurückliegende Jugend erinnere, habe ich damals ja auch fast ausschließlich mit Wurm oder Teig gefangen. Lag aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass es Dosenmais und Maden im Osten nicht so einfach zu kaufen gab



Mit Teig hab ich auch immer gefangen ( Karpfen, Schleien) aber mit Wurm habe ich die Forellen aus dem Gebirgsbach gefangen, das war immer ein Erlebnis   aber auch immer bereit abzuhauen wenn jemand kommt


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn man sich die Verpackungen anguckt, sind Rotwürmer in den allermeisten Fällen einfach kleine Dendros


Bei den, ,normalen "Händlern ist das so. 
Mein Händler fischt selbst aktiv und weiß worauf er achtet. 
Der kennt auch die Profis der Feeder und Polszene die hier gelegentlich ihr treiben veranstalten


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich an meine lang zurückliegende Jugend erinnere, habe ich damals ja auch fast ausschließlich mit Wurm oder Teig gefangen. Lag aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass es Dosenmais und Maden im Osten nicht so einfach zu kaufen gab


Würmer konnte man graben, Brot gabs zu Hause, oder halt Semmeln. Mais war zu meiner Anfangszeit "Feinkost", Maden etwas für die Saubären und absolut nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Würmer konnte man graben, Brot gabs zu Hause, oder halt Semmeln. Mais war zu meiner Anfangszeit "Feinkost", Maden etwas für die Saubären und absolut nicht zu kaufen.


Und, warst du ein Saubär?


----------



## feederbrassen

Als JUngangler reichte mir als Teig sachte angefeuchtetes Toastbrot .
Bestenfalls mit ein wenig Honig. 
Hat auch super Funktioniert .
Steigerung war dann der Pfanniteig für Klöße der mit gemahlenen Forelli versetzt würde aber ungekocht. 
War auch super


----------



## Andal

Mais und anders Getreide hab ich dann später beim Bauern geholt, mit viel Hingabe oft zerkocht, gefüttert und gefangen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und, warst du ein Saubär?


Einmal auf jeden Fall. Da haben wir einen toten Hasen als Basis für eine Lebendfütterung über den Bach gehängt. Dann drehte aber leider der Wind... wie die Reiher, sag ich dir!


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Einmal auf jeden Fall. Da haben wir einen toten Hasen als Basis für eine Lebendfütterung über den Bach gehängt. Dann drehte aber leider der Wind... wie die Reiher, sag ich dir!


Erinnert mich daran, dass ein Angelkumpel von mir damals versucht hat im Garten Maden zu züchten - Das gab Stress mit den Eltern.....


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich daran, dass ein Angelkumpel von mir damals versucht hat im Garten Maden zu züchten - Das gab Stress mit den Eltern.....


Nach den Erfahrungen mit dem Hasen haben wir dieses Experiment sein lassen und auch sonst waren uns Maden eher nicht mehr als Köder im Sinn. Da waren die Würmer aus dem Komposthaufen schon viel besser und selbst da hat es bisweilen recht streng geduftet.


----------



## rutilus69

Es blieb auch bei dem einen Versuch
Stimmt, der Komposthaufen der Friedhofsgärtnerei hat teilweise auch sehr gut geduftet. Aber die Rotwürmer waren klasse


----------



## Andal

Heute ist ja der Kompost eine höchst amtliche Angelegenheit mit stringenten Regeln. Seinerzeit landete alles auf dem Kompost, was nicht brannte, oder in der verzinkten Aschentonne sein Ende fand...


----------



## Zander Jonny

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Es blieb auch bei dem einen Versuch
> Stimmt, der Komposthaufen der Friedhofsgärtnerei hat teilweise auch sehr gut geduftet. Aber die Rotwürmer waren klasse



Ich habe auch schon Maden gezogen, ohne große Geruchsbelästigung in einer Tonne wo die Fliegen nur durch ein kleinen Spalt am Deckelrand rein kamen. Hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, nabend Geo,
> Hier nochmal im Thread- falls Du mal Reparaturen oder sonstwas an Ruten wünscht, hat Du ja eine Werkstatt direkt in der Stadt, könnt ja auch für andere in der Region interessant sein:
> https://rutenbauer.de/
> ich wär auch sehr interessiert da selbst mal was hinzuschicken, grade in Punkto Blanklackierung (Mattgrau ist ok, aber Burgunder oder Racing Green sind halt.. nun ja.. besser)



Danke, Minimax! 
Peinlich, die hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm (wußte nichts von der Existenz).
Hier sind etliche große und kleine Angelhändler umgezogen, haben auf- und wieder zugemacht, da hab ich den Überblick verloren.
Werde den/die „Rutenbauer” demnächst mal kontaktieren.


@rhinefisher und @Bimmelrudi : danke für Eure Hinweise in Sachen blaue Ambidex. 

@Wuemmehunter : Sehr schönes Bild, wirklich! So ein Sitzrucksack kann ich mir gut fürs „Roven” oder für Kurzansitze vorstellen. An Angelstellen mit „Hanglage” gibts damit natürlich wieder die üblichen Probleme.

@Tricast : Danke für den Hinweis auf den Alu-Sitztrolley von Behr. In meinen Augen durchaus eine Alternative zum Brwoning-Trolley.

@rutilus69 : Sattes Petri zu Deinen ersten Pin-Fischen! Hast Du „Posen-Angelei” im erweiterten Sinne betrieben? Matchrute oder Bolo?


An alle: danke für die interessante Diskussion rund um die Ananas! Als durchaus experimentierfreudiger Petrijünger ist das Thema für mich „heiß” (und warum nur denke ich die ganze Zeit an Toast Hawaii?).


----------



## Andal

Ein Toast Hawaii vom Vorvortag... kleingeschnitten und am Haar... das sollte auch funktionieren!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Toast Hawaii vom Vorvortag... kleingeschnitten und am Haar... das sollte auch funktionieren!



Bingo! Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Aber ob am Vortag Reste bleiben? 
Ich dachte auch schon an die Verwendung von „Käsebrötchen”-Flocken als Hakenköder (also die vom „Bäcker” mit Käse überbackenen).


----------



## Andal

Schlimmer als der "überbackene Ziegelstein" kann es ja nicht enden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die blaue Ambidex an, die sind wirklich schön gemacht.


Ich mag die sehr gerne, fische die seit dem ersten selbstverdienten Geld (was quasi alles in Rollen+Ruten floss), und kenne die Innereien und Schweinereien und Moddereien ...

An sich gilt auch hierbei: Top Zustand=Top Preis, mindestens abgegnabbelter Außenzustand = 15-20€


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Info! Hab derzeit keinen direkten Bedarf für eine weitere Rolle in „mittelkleiner Größe”, ist aber gut zu wissen. 
Und schnieke find ich die babyblau-metallic-Ambidexe auch.


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas für den ersten Test habe ich die Pin an meine Aqualite Powerfloat gehängt. In Kombination mit einem nicht zu leichten shouldered Stick hat das sogar ganz gut funktioniert. Und farblich passt das auch ganz gut zusammen (ich habe die Rolle in braun)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Und ne, ich hab zwei Ball Bearings: einmal 2200 und noch eine 2200 II. Bin gerade etwas unsicher, die fotografierte ist wohl die „ erste 2200”. Ich lieb die Rollen.



Top. 
Solche kleinen hab ich immer auf Reserve, BB 2200 I bzw Europaklasse Deluxe 2200 samt Ersatzspulen......könnte ja mal was kaput gehen 

Eine BB2200II hätte ich noch zum abgeben


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die kleinen sind im guten Gebrauchtzustand allerdings selten für kleines Geld zu haben, da Nachfrage recht hoch.
> Bei der mittleren der 2430 schauts anders aus. Die ist noch sehr häufig am Markt und geht gewöhnlich auch günstig weg.
> Die große 2450 ist auch so ein Fall, in Topzustand teuer, sieht man fast immer nur in abgeranzt und als 1.Serie mit blankem Bügelarm.
> 
> Sind gute Arbeitstiere, ich mag nur die Bremsen der Shakespeares überhaupt nicht, konnten etliche Firmen damals deutlich besser.



Seh ich auch so, die kleinen Serien der Rollen werden in den meisten Fällen sehr hoch gehandelt, selbst Ersatzteilträger kosten noch ihr Geld.
Neuteile wie Ersatzspulen z.B. können da schon richtig ins Geld gehen......abgesehen vom Materialwert.


----------



## Tricast

Die Cardinal Fraktion ist hier wohl nicht vertreten? Wer outet sich und gesteht auch eine Cardinal zu besitzen und auch mit zu angeln?


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du musst noch eine Rute kaufen.
> Dann brauchst auch wieder eine Rolle dazu....


In der Hinsicht bin ich auch wieder froh, dass mich meine Frau ausbremst. Ich kenne mich, ich hätte in kürzester Zeit neue Rollen und Ruten und hätte gar nicht die Zeit die alle zu beangeln. DAS wäre mir dann doch zu schade. Vielleicht wenn ich mal in Rente bin...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wieso outen, ist ja nix, was man heimlich fischen muss! Ich besitze noch eine und f7sche sie auch regelmäßig. Die genau Typenbezeichnung habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf, ist aber ein größeres Cardinal-kaliber, das einen dauerhaften Platz an meiner Stellfischrute hat und die es regelmäßig mit Hechten aufnimmt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Cardinal Fraktion ist hier wohl nicht vertreten? Wer outet sich und gesteht auch eine Cardinal zu besitzen und auch mit zu angeln?


Welche Generation von den ABU Cardinal meinst Du dabei? 
Ich kenne mindestens 3 weit auseinander liegende.
Von den Cardinal die ganz alten (dk.grün mit Schrägheckbremse) oder Schwarz+Heckbremse oder die "neuesten" 700 800 (ala dem Sorön Nachfolger) ?

Von der Cardinal 700-Serie habe ich kleine 701LX (10er Größe), die gut an feinste Ruten passen. Kraftzwerge.
Die sind aber eigentlich schon zu winzig für ein selbstverständliches automatisches Hantieren. 
Deren 60er Größe in Form einer 400g Rolle ist ganz in Ordnung, technisch sogar recht herausragend wegen Rollengewicht und möglicher Power. (schweres Seewasserangeln, Spin, Grund)


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tricast hömma, Heinz, du nutzt doch die Drennanrollen mit drölfzig Ersatzspuöen und hast die Spulen über Preston Spool Safes den jeweiligen Ruten zugeordnet (so stand es zumindest in alten Ükelbeiträgen) - wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit? Taugt die Rolle was? Auch für größere Belastungen wie Körbchenschmeißen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welche Generation von den ABU Cardinal meinst Du dabei?
> Ich kenne mindestens 3 weit auseinander liegende.



Den Zebco-Verschnitt gabs auch noch. 
Bei mir ist aber Abu nie aufm Schirm gewesen, haben mich weder optisch noch technisch angesprochen.


----------



## Tricast

@ Kochtopf: Ich komme mit den Rollen klar, Susanne hat die ausgemustert. Habe die FD 4000. Wenn ich alles vorher gewußt hätte was so kommt, hätte ich die mit der Heckbremse genommen.
Am besten Du wartest bist Mai mit einer Entscheidung und begrabbelst die dann ausführlich. Mich haben halt die vielen Spulen gereitzt. Minimax findet die auch nicht so toll.

LG Heinz


----------



## geomas

Die einzige „Cardinal”, die ich je hatte, war ein Billigst-Röllchen (Urlaubs-Notkauf ca. 1998 in Schweden). Hat immerhin funktioniert.
Die „guten alten” Cardinals finde ich durchaus reizvoll, hab aber derzeit keinen echten Bedarf. 

Und Ersatz-Spulen (ob mitgeliefert bzw. Preis bei neuen Rollen) sind für mich ein wichtiges Thema. Komplett überteuerte E-Spulen machen eine Rolle für mich unattraktiv.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, daß ich noch eine ungefischte und unbespulte Ninja A (kleinste oder zweitkleinste Größe aus Erinnerung) zu liegen habe. War zum Einsatz an ner leichten Spinne gedacht, aber vielleicht findet sich eine Friedfisch-Verwendung für das Röllschen.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Die einzige „Cardinal”, die ich je hatte, war ein Billigst-Röllchen (Urlaubs-Notkauf ca. 1998 in Schweden). Hat immerhin funktioniert.
> Die „guten alten” Cardinals finde ich durchaus reizvoll, hab aber derzeit keinen echten Bedarf.
> 
> Und Ersatz-Spulen (ob mitgeliefert bzw. Preis bei neuen Rollen) sind für mich ein wichtiges Thema. Komplett überteuerte E-Spulen machen eine Rolle für mich unattraktiv.
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade ein, daß ich noch eine ungefischte und unbespulte Ninja A (kleinste oder zweitkleinste Größe aus Erinnerung) zu liegen habe. War zum Einsatz an ner leichten Spinne gedacht, aber vielleicht findet sich eine Friedfisch-Verwendung für das Röllschen.


Die Ninja 1500A passt von der Größe perfekt zu meiner 2,40 m Picker.


----------



## Tobias85

Ihr wart ja wieder fleißig dieses Wochenende. Petri erstmal zu den Rhein-Alanden und zum Centrepin-Brassen!

Die Diskussion zur Ananas und Buttersäure finde ich spannend. Als Boardchemiker bin ich aber der Meinung, dass die Hydrolyse zur Buttersäure keine Rolle spielt. Ester sind sehr stabil und um einen Ester zu hydrolysieren, kocht man ihn (meist mehrere Stunden) mit Natronlauge, die den Prozess nochmal deutlich beschleunigt. Daher halte ich es für mehr oder weniger ausgeschlossen, dass die Ester im neutralen, vielleicht 20 Grad warmen Wasser zu nennenswerten Anteilen zu Buttersäure hydrolysiert werden. Auch alltagsbezogen kann man das schön vergleichen: Wenn die Ester so schnell und einfach hydrolysiert werden würden, dann würde jedes damit aromatisierte Lebensmittel, das Wasser enthält, nach wenigen Tagen ja nur noch Buttersäure enthalten - na dann Prost Mahlzeit!  Ich glaube, es ist schlicht und einfach wirklich nur der Geschmack/Geruch, der etwas ausmacht.




Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> Ananas enthält Bromelain, welches das Milcheiweis in seine Bestandteile zerlegt und verändert. Das Milchprodukt wird nach sehr kurzer Zeit bitter, flockt aus, Bindungen (zb Gelatine) gehen kaputt.
> Das Gleiche passiert übrigens auch bei Papaya, Mango, Kiwi, enthalten ebenfalls eiweißspaltende Enzyme.
> Das einzige was dagegen hilft ist blanchieren der Früchte.
> 
> Man kann diesen Effekt allerdings auch ausnutzen als Fleischzartmacher.



Nicht nur Milcheiweiß, tatsächlich alle Eiweiße. Sonst würde es ja im Übrigen auch bei Fleisch keinen Sinn machen.

Aber:


Welpi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das mal so kurz überlegt:
> 
> Buttersäure scheint gut zu funktionieren. Ananas hat Aromastoffe auf Buttersäureesterbasis. Ananas hat auch ein Enzym, das Eiweiss abbaut. Fermentierte Köder funktionieren ja bekanntermassen auch sehr gut (Stinkemais, Fischsauce). Schaut man sich mal den Eiweisgehalt der Hülsenfrüchte an stehen Erbsen und Tiegernüsse eher hinten an, es stechen Erdnüsse und Kichererbsen hervor. Also Erd- bzw. Kichererbsen in Ananassaft eingeweicht sollten eigentlich der burner sein...



die fermentierten Köder wirken ja dadurch, dass Stärke in Zucker und Eiweiß in die reinen Aminosäuren aufgespalten wird. Das dauert aber ne ganze Weile, Fischsauce (sofern nicht mit chemischen Hilfsmitteln fermentiert) braucht ja auch Monate zur Fermentation. Daher wird das bei 'nur' gequollenen Erbsen nicht zum Tragen kommen, solange du sie nicht monatelang in unerhitztem Ananassaft gären lässt.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hoffe, eure Dächer sind gestern auch noch alle heil geblieben! Ich hab mich bei dem Wetter stundenlang über Autobahnen gequält - nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Als Boardchemiker bin ich aber der Meinung..................



Sehr aufschlussreich Tobias.
Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich liebe den Titel "Boardchemiker"

Dass der gekaufte Ananasdirektsaft pasteurisiert ist ist jammerschade, ich spiele mit dem gedanken hartmais in SatAnanassaft einzulegen bis er mockert, nur das bekommen von mehreren Litern noch aktivem Ananassaft gestaltet sich schwierig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich spiele mit dem gedanken hartmais in SatAnanassaft einzulege




Super Idee!

Wenn du da ne Lösung findest bitte mehr Infos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion zur Ananas und Buttersäure finde ich spannend. Als Boardchemiker bin ich aber der Meinung, dass die Hydrolyse zur Buttersäure keine Rolle spielt. Ester sind sehr stabil und um einen Ester zu hydrolysieren, kocht man ihn (meist mehrere Stunden) mit Natronlauge, die den Prozess nochmal deutlich beschleunigt. Daher halte ich es für mehr oder weniger ausgeschlossen, dass die Ester im neutralen, vielleicht 20 Grad warmen Wasser zu nennenswerten Anteilen zu Buttersäure hydrolysiert werden. Auch alltagsbezogen kann man das schön vergleichen: Wenn die Ester so schnell und einfach hydrolysiert werden würden, dann würde jedes damit aromatisierte Lebensmittel, das Wasser enthält, nach wenigen Tagen ja nur noch Buttersäure enthalten - na dann Prost Mahlzeit!  Ich glaube, es ist schlicht und einfach wirklich nur der Geschmack/Geruch, der etwas ausmacht.


Mir erklärte das jetzt aber, wie manchmal der extremst fiese Aufstoßgeruch in Verbindung mit Ananas und beispielsweise (Miesfutter) Eiern (Nasi Goreng und Nasi Orang-Utan usw.) oder bei überalterter Natur-Ananas zustandekommen muss.
Das ist aber sich keine einfache Hydrolyse, sondern wohl etwas komplexer in der Gärküche!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dass der gekaufte Ananasdirektsaft pasteurisiert ist ist jammerschade, ich spiele mit dem gedanken hartmais in SatAnanassaft einzulegen bis er mockert, nur das bekommen von mehreren Litern noch aktivem Ananassaft gestaltet sich schwierig


... überalterte Natur-Ananas !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, eure Dächer sind gestern auch noch alle heil geblieben! Ich hab mich bei dem Wetter stundenlang über Autobahnen gequält - nicht empfehlenswert


Ich bin lieber das letzte WE nach dem vorletzten WE vorsichtshalber ganz von den großen Straßen weggeblieben.


----------



## gründler

@Kochtopf 
Du nimmst Regen oder Desti. Wasser und kaufst dir 2-3 Ananas schneidest die in Stk. und haust alles in dein Eimer und packst das an einem warmen Ort,machen viele Carpangler so.

lg


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Titel "Boardchemiker"
> 
> Dass der gekaufte Ananasdirektsaft pasteurisiert ist ist jammerschade, ich spiele mit dem gedanken hartmais in SatAnanassaft einzulegen bis er mockert, nur das bekommen von mehreren Litern noch aktivem Ananassaft gestaltet sich schwierig



Und wenn du dir einfach frische Ananas holst und ganz fein pürierst ?!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Titel "Boardchemiker"
> 
> Dass der gekaufte Ananasdirektsaft pasteurisiert ist ist jammerschade, ich spiele mit dem gedanken hartmais in SatAnanassaft einzulegen bis er mockert, nur das bekommen von mehreren Litern noch aktivem Ananassaft gestaltet sich schwierig



Solange du noch reichlich Zucker zugibst wird das auch funktionieren. Der Ananassaft alleine wird dafür nicht reichen, außer du hast viieeel Zeit.


----------



## gründler

Der enthaltende Zucker im Mais reicht in der Regel aus um Gärung einzuleiten.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ananas macht die Anna....Schleien heiß. Ist für mich einer der Aromen schlechthin, wenn es um größere Fische im Sommer geht. Dat rote Korn nehme ich mir auch noch vor, da gibt es doch so herrliche Synergien mit den roten Partikeln.


Waahhhh, sooo viele Möglichekeiten, soooo viele Variationen von Ködern und Aromen. Bis ich die alle durchhabe, bin ich wirklich in Rente


----------



## Kochtopf

Man kann auch roten futtermais kaufen, ganz ohne chemie.  Über Ananas schreddern und untermischen habe ich auch schon überlegt, ist halt alles ne kotzen nutzen frage. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen Hefe rein, wirkt als Geschmacksverstärker und dürfte die Gährung beschleunigen


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ist halt alles ne kotzen nutzen frage.


ROFL......gib zu, das war KEIN Versprecher


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ist halt alles ne *kotzen* nutzen frage. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen Hefe rein, wirkt als Geschmacksverstärker und dürfte die Gährung beschleunigen


Bei Buttersäure im Gebräu herrscht in der Tat die Gefahr ...


----------



## Andal

Ich hatte einen ganzen Schwung Cardinals. Hauptsächlich deswegen, weil sie für mich als Buben unerreichbar waren. Bis dann einer kam  und mir für das Konvolut einen Preis machte, den ich nicht ausschlagen konnte. Ich hatte sie auch nur, weil ich sie haben wollte. An den alten Rollen stört mich heute vor allem der geringere Schnureinzug und an den Cardinal vor allem, dass man sie lagern kann, wie man möchte, die paar Kunststoffteile laufen alle weiss an und altern zusehend.

ICH angle lieber mit modernem Gerät und dann lieber etwas "altbackener" in den Methoden. Für MICH die bessere Kombi.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ananas im Dörrgerät trocknen und als kleine pellet am Haar, könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Stationärrollen ohne moderne Überwurfspule sind für mich sowieso nicht wirklich angelbar (Pose aktiv, lange Stippruten, Norddeutscher Dauerwind), weil die Schnur viel zu leicht in die Spalte dahinter gerutscht ist.
Ob nun dünne Mono 0.18mm oder heutige Dyneema 0.10
Dann das unabdingbare Bügelhandumklappen in beide Richtungen usw. usw.
Die blaue Ambidex 2410 war damals meine echte "Killerapplikation", und hat alles alte (Statio) mit hoher Überzeugung und ohne jegliches Nachtrauern einer einzigen Träne verdrängt, war echt ein Umstellungsgrund allererster Ordnung.
Auch Vermeidung des Cardinal-Syndroms, das waren dann aber mehr die schwarzen 50er. Kein Handbügelumklapp - gestorben.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann auch roten futtermais kaufen, ganz ohne chemie.  Über Ananas schreddern und untermischen habe ich auch schon überlegt, ist halt alles ne kotzen nutzen frage. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen Hefe rein, wirkt als Geschmacksverstärker und dürfte die Gährung beschleunigen


Also erst die Ananas in hakengerechte Portionen runterschlucken oder kleinkauen, schön eine halbe bis ganze Stunde im Magen vorverdauen lassen und dann alles in einen Eimer kotzen 
Dann noch ein paar Tage stehen lassen, damit der Geruch sich richtig entfalten kann, da brauchst du keine Hefe mehr als Geschmacksverstärker


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal was lustiges:
https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/daiwa-15-luvias-3000-spinnrolle/

Neben dem um ~200€ zu hohem Preisschild (für max.60g weniger Gegengewicht) echt was erstaunliches: 

Schnurfassung (mm/m) 0,28/200
Übersetzung 4.8:1
Kugellager 8
Gewicht (g) 245
Schnureinzug (cm) 81
Bremskraft (kg) *Nein *


----------



## Andal

So etwas für Ü200,- lasse ich mir ja fürs Dauerspinnfischen zur Not grad noch eingehen. Aber beim Friedfischangeln ist es rein "for the show". Da komme ich mit 50,- bis 100,- € Rollen mehr als aus. Da kriege ich auch E-Spulen dazu und sie sind bezahlbar.


----------



## Welpi

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Solange du noch reichlich Zucker zugibst wird das auch funktionieren. Der Ananassaft alleine wird dafür nicht reichen, außer du hast viieeel Zeit.



Aber Du willst jä keine Gärung sondern eine enzymatische Spaltung von Erbsenprotein.... da brauchts den Zucker nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ROFL......gib zu, das war KEIN Versprecher


Das war schon durchaus boshafte Absicht 

@Zander Jonny erwärmen ist nicht so cool, das Gelumpe soll ja noch die ganzen Enzyme etc. Abgeben


----------



## Andal

Welpi schrieb:


> Aber Du willst jä keine Gärung sondern eine enzymatische Spaltung von Erbsenprotein.... da brauchts den Zucker nicht.


Jetzt samma schon beim Erbsen spalten ... Sakrament!


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Als Boardchemiker bin ich aber der Meinung, dass die Hydrolyse zur Buttersäure keine Rolle spielt. Ester sind sehr stabil und um einen Ester zu hydrolysieren, kocht man ihn (meist mehrere Stunden) mit Natronlauge, die den Prozess nochmal deutlich beschleunigt. Daher halte ich es für mehr oder weniger ausgeschlossen, dass die Ester im neutralen, vielleicht 20 Grad warmen Wasser zu nennenswerten Anteilen zu Buttersäure hydrolysiert werden.



Eine Veresterung (Alkohol+Carbonsäure unter Abspaltung von Wasser) ist ja bekanntlicherweise eine Gleichgewichtsreaktion. Bei einem starken Überschuss an Wasser (nix anderes hast Du in Deinem Lockfutter am Seeboden) wird das Reaktionsgleichgewicht ziemlich sicher wieder auf die Seite der Edukte verschoben...vom vorherrschenden pH-Wert mal abgesehen. Ich muss gestehen, dass Reaktionskinetik bei mir schon ne gaaaanze Weile her ist, aber ich werd mal schauen ob da noch Unterlagen aus dem Grundstudium existieren. Wir könnten das ja mal zum Spass für das das Ethylbutyrat bei nem normalen pH-Wert berechnen....


----------



## geomas

^ ...ich seh mich schon mit Lackmusteststreifen am Futter hantieren. Ähh ne, danke. War im Chemieunterricht der Erinnerung nach austreten.

Aber sehr interessant, der fachliche Hintergrund zu den Aromen. Danke!


----------



## geomas

Racklinger schrieb:


> Die Ninja 1500A passt von der Größe perfekt zu meiner 2,40 m Picker.



Dank für den Tipp! Dummerweise hab ich gerade keine 2,40m-Picker. Du bringst mich da auf ne Idee...



Ach ja, den Browningstand hab ich Trottel auf der Stippermesse übersehen. Hätte gerne mal die Commercial-King Tickler Ruten begrabbelt.
Tri-Cast hat ne süße Wand (http://www.tri-castfishing.co.uk//rods/trilogy-pond-wand.php), die würd ich auch gerne mal befingern.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war schon durchaus boshafte Absicht
> 
> @Zander Jonny erwärmen ist nicht so cool, das Gelumpe soll ja noch die ganzen Enzyme etc. Abgeben



Jo, weiß ich doch. Mit dem trocknen war eher sone Idee von mir. Aber ich denke dabei wird auch viel Aroma Flöte gehen, ein Dörrer hatte ich mir ja für meine Chili geholt, wollte eh mal mit Obst probieren mal sehen wie das wird. Ne günstige Ananas müsste so 1,20€ kosten, soll der Mais komplett bedeckt sein ? Und wieviel willst du da machen ?


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> Hätte gerne mal die Commercial-King Tickler Ruten begrabbelt.



Den hätte ich auch liebend gerne mal in den Griffeln...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Dank für den Tipp! Dummerweise hab ich gerade keine 2,40m-Picker. Du bringst mich da auf ne Idee...
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja, den Browningstand hab ich Trottel auf der Stippermesse übersehen. Hätte gerne mal die Commercial-King Tickler Ruten begrabbelt.
> Tri-Cast hat ne süße Wand (http://www.tri-castfishing.co.uk//rods/trilogy-pond-wand.php), die würd ich auch gerne mal befingern.


Schau dir mal die Daiwa Aqualite Picker an. Die kostet deutlich weniger als die Hälfte und ist wahrlich einen Blick wert!


----------



## geomas

Danke, Andal. Ich hab ja jetzt ne (für mich) perfekte echte Picker in 2,70m und ne Light-Feeder gleicher Kürze. 
Die ganz kurzen Ruten wären evtl. ne gute Ergänzung fürs Bach-Angeln. Deshalb die Tickler und die teure „Wand”.
Ist jetzt aber kein brennendes Thema für mich, hab ja mehr als genug Tackle (wie wir alle).


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Daiwa Aqualite Picker an. Die kostet deutlich weniger als die Hälfte und ist wahrlich einen Blick wert!



Die wäre auch ein heisser Kandidat...leider bei mir im Gäu auch nicht zu besichtigen. Wie ist denn die Aktion von dem guten Stück...Semi- oder eher Vollparabolisch?


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.tabiat.berlin/product/kaltgepresster-ananassaft/

Doch noch fündig geworden - nicht wirklich preiswert aber dafür keine Arbeit und keine Sauerei. Plan sieht so aus: Mais 1/2 garkochen, ab in den Eimer, abkühlen lassen, saft drauf und alle zwei Tage schütteln bis sich der Deckel wölbt


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.tabiat.berlin/product/kaltgepresster-ananassaft/
> 
> Doch noch fündig geworden - nicht wirklich preiswert aber dafür keine Arbeit und keine Sauerei. Plan sieht so aus: Mais 1/2 garkochen, ab in den Eimer, abkühlen lassen, saft drauf und alle zwei Tage schütteln bis sich der Deckel wölbt



Das hört sich doch nach nem guten Plan an....gib da auf alle Fälle Bescheid (inklusive olfaktorischer Beschreibung des Reaktionsansatzes nach 10 Tagen)...


----------



## Racklinger

Welpi schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch nach nem guten Plan an....gib da auf alle Fälle Bescheid (inklusive olfaktorischer Beschreibung des Reaktionsansatzes nach 10 Tagen)...


Ich seh schon, hier bei den Ükeln kann man seine Doktorarbeit machen


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, hier bei den Ükeln kann man seine Doktorarbeit machen


Frag mal Professor Friedfisch aka Öfföff ^^


----------



## geomas

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, hier bei den Ükeln kann man seine Doktorarbeit machen



Titel „Wenn der Ükel reihert - Peristaltik auf Schubumkehr. Eine Studie unter futtermischenden Friedfischanglern.”.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ...hab ja mehr als genug Tackle (wie wir alle).


Blasphemie!


----------



## Andal

Welpi schrieb:


> Die wäre auch ein heisser Kandidat...leider bei mir im Gäu auch nicht zu besichtigen. Wie ist denn die Aktion von dem guten Stück...Semi- oder eher Vollparabolisch?


Ich habe sie in 270 cm. Nach meiner Einschätzung seniparabolisch mit viel Kraft im unteren Teil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> hab ja mehr als *genug Tackle* (wie wir alle).


Nicht nur Blasphemie, noch viel schlimmer: Das ist konträr zur physikalischen u. esoterischen Grundordnung des Universums.

Wenn da nicht mehr drauf geachtet wird, verschwinden wir noch alle in einem blitzartig entstehenden minimalistischen schwarzen Loch!

Ihr seid gewarnt ...


----------



## Racklinger

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nicht nur Blasphemie, noch viel schlimmer: Das ist konträr zur physikalischen u. esotherischen Grundordnung des Universums.
> 
> Wenn da nicht mehr drauf geachtet wird, verschwinden wir noch alle in einem bitzartig entstehenden minimalistischen schwarzen Loch.
> Ihr seid gewarnt ...


kurz gesagt wir sind am/im Arsch


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nicht nur Blasphemie, noch viel schlimmer: Das ist konträr zur physikalischen u. esoterischen Grundordnung des Universums.
> 
> Wenn da nicht mehr drauf geachtet wird, verschwinden wir noch alle in einem blitzartig entstehenden minimalistischen schwarzen Loch!
> 
> Ihr seid gewarnt ...





Racklinger schrieb:


> kurz gesagt wir sind am/im Arsch


Aber sowas von mitten drin!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> .
> Ist jetzt aber kein brennendes Thema für mich, hab ja mehr als genug Tackle (wie wir alle).


Walker, gwsN, rotiert in der Kiste! Et tu, geo? Du liest dich wie meine Frau


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.tabiat.berlin/product/kaltgepresster-ananassaft/
> 
> Doch noch fündig geworden - nicht wirklich preiswert aber dafür keine Arbeit und keine Sauerei. Plan sieht so aus: Mais 1/2 garkochen, ab in den Eimer, abkühlen lassen, saft drauf und alle zwei Tage schütteln bis sich der Deckel wölbt



Kaltgepresst, nicht pasteurisiert, keine Zusatzstsoffe. Da frag ich mich aber, wie die das Zeug haltbar machen. Oder das ist Saft vom Typ "Flaschengärung" und der mockt schon beim öffnen... 

Aber im Prinzip gehts bei Mais doch nur darum, die Stärke zu Zucker vergären zu lassen, der hat ja relativ wenig Protein. Daher braucht man dann auch keine Enzyme aus den Ananassen. Bei dem Preis würd ichs lieber mit Ananassaft ausm Supermarkt machen. Falls du es aber tatsächlich mit diesem Luxusprodukt probierst, wäre es natürlich mega spannend, wenn du eine Charge mit dem "rohen" Saft ansetzt und daneben eine mit dem gleichen Saft, aber den vorher einmal aufgekocht. Beim Angeln dann zwei Ruten und vergleichen. Das wäre der ultimative Test, ob die Enzyme einen Unterschied machen oder nicht.


----------



## phirania

Wird ja immer kurioser hier,lässt tief blicken...


----------



## Tobias85

Welpi schrieb:


> Eine Veresterung (Alkohol+Carbonsäure unter Abspaltung von Wasser) ist ja bekanntlicherweise eine Gleichgewichtsreaktion. Bei einem starken Überschuss an Wasser (nix anderes hast Du in Deinem Lockfutter am Seeboden) wird das Reaktionsgleichgewicht ziemlich sicher wieder auf die Seite der Edukte verschoben...vom vorherrschenden pH-Wert mal abgesehen. Ich muss gestehen, dass Reaktionskinetik bei mir schon ne gaaaanze Weile her ist, aber ich werd mal schauen ob da noch Unterlagen aus dem Grundstudium existieren. Wir könnten das ja mal zum Spass für das das Ethylbutyrat bei nem normalen pH-Wert berechnen....



Klar, eine Gleichgewichtsreaktion ist es, aber ohne Zugabe von Mineralsäure oder auch Base als Katalysator läuft die Reaktion nicht ab, weil bei Raumtemperatur die Aktivierungsenergie gar nicht erreicht wird. Hab eben zur Sicherheit extra nochmal nachgeguckt (zum Nachschlagen: im Vollhardt, Kapitel 17). Und wenn die Reaktion nicht abläuft, dann ist es ja egal, auf welcher Seite das Gleichgewicht theoretisch liegen würde, der Weg dorthin ist versperrt. Ist übrigens genauso bei Diamant und Kohlenstoffdioxid: Dem chemischen Gleichgewicht nach müssten Diamanten sofort mit dem Luftsauerstoff zu Kohlenstoffdioxid reagieren. Bei Raumtemperatur fehlt aber die nötige Aktivierungsenergie und nur deswegen könnt ihr eure Liebsten auch zukünftig mit den Glitzersteinchen beschenken und müsst keine Angst haben, dass sich das Geschenk plötzlich in "Luft auflöst".


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...(zum Nachschlagen: im Vollhardt, Kapitel 17)...



Mein Bauch sagt, dass es gehen sollte. (ich hab da was von Autoprotolyse des Wassers im Hinterkopf)..aber der sagt viel, wenn der Tag lang ist  ;-) .. lass mich mal wieder Grundlagen schmökern... Ich hoffe, ich hab den Vollhardt noch irgendwo... der March steht im Büro, aber da bin ich erst wieder morgen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

gründler schrieb:


> Der enthaltende Zucker im Mais reicht in der Regel aus um Gärung einzuleiten.



Klar reicht das, sofern man beliebig Zeit hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt samma schon beim Erbsen spalten ... Sakrament!




Ich kenn nur Erbsenzähler


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielleicht nehme ich eher Erbsen. Nur wie sich eingeweihte (also ungekochte) Erbsen anködern lassen... Kichererbsen kommen eher nicht in Frage weil kein Vertrauen, zumal es normalwüchsigen 08/15 Weissfischen wohl ein zu großer Happen wäre


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehme ich eher Erbsen. Nur wie sich eingeweihte (also ungekochte) Erbsen anködern lassen... Kichererbsen kommen eher nicht in Frage weil kein Vertrauen, zumal es normalwüchsigen 08/15 Weissfischen wohl ein zu großer Happen wäre



Gibt doch für Haarmontagen so leine Mini-Speere, die man in die Köder stechen kann, kennste die? Sowas müsste doch eigentlich gehen. Ganz hart werden die Erbsen ja auch nichtmehr sein.


----------



## Welpi

Erbsen wären vom Proteingehalt und der Grösse her hier meine erste Wahl. Ich hab übrigens die meissten meiner (wenigen) Schleien auf zimtgeflavorte Erbsen gefangen...obwohl ich deutlich öfter mit Mais angel. Sie scheinen sie schon zu lieben, die grünen Schönheiten...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ja aber ich fische ungern mit der Pose am Haar (nicht dass das unbedingt sein müsse  aber ich bin bis eben fest von Pose ausgegangen)


----------



## Andal

Kichererbsen sind eine willkommene Satzer-Speise an der Matchrute im typischen Vereinsweiher. Billig und effizient.


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja aber ich fische ungern mit der Pose am Haar (nicht dass das unbedingt sein müsse  aber ich bin bis eben fest von Pose ausgegangen)



Hat das Haar in Verbindung mit Pose Nachteile oder magst Du die Kombi persönlich nicht so gerne?


----------



## Tobias85

Welpi schrieb:


> Mein Bauch sagt, dass es gehen sollte. (ich hab da was von Autoprotolyse des Wassers im Hinterkopf)..aber der sagt viel, wenn der Tag lang ist  ;-) .. lass mich mal wieder Grundlagen schmökern... Ich hoffe, ich hab den Vollhardt noch irgendwo... der March steht im Büro, aber da bin ich erst wieder morgen.



Kann sein, dass die Protonenmenge durch die Autoprotolyse reicht, ein paar einzelne Moleküle zu katalysieren, aber nicht für nennenswerte Mengen in absehbarer Zeit. Denk mal an fruchtige Lebensmittel, wo diese Aromen ja zum Einsatz kommen: Die sind ja oft auch leicht gesäuert als Gegenpol zum süßen Zucker und somit viel sauerer als Wasser. Wenn nicht mal in diesen Lebensmitteln über Wochen und Monate (oder sogar Jahre) nennenswert Buttersäure entsteht (und wäre dem so, dann könne man die Aromen ja nicht dafür benutzen), dann wird das im Teich in wenigen Stunden auch nicht passieren.

Aber schmöker mal trotzdem, altes Wissen auffrischen kann immer mal nützlich sein.


----------



## Tricast

Welpi schrieb:


> Erbsen wären vom Proteingehalt und der Grösse her hier meine erste Wahl. Ich hab übrigens die meissten meiner (wenigen) Schleien auf zimtgeflavorte Erbsen gefangen...obwohl ich deutlich öfter mit Mais angel. Sie scheinen sie schon zu lieben, die grünen Schönheiten...



Ja, Ja, grün und grün gesellt sich gern.


----------



## Tobias85

Welpi schrieb:


> Erbsen wären vom Proteingehalt und der Grösse her hier meine erste Wahl. Ich hab übrigens die meissten meiner (wenigen) Schleien auf zimtgeflavorte Erbsen gefangen...obwohl ich deutlich öfter mit Mais angel. Sie scheinen sie schon zu lieben, die grünen Schönheiten...



Was für Erbsen hast du den verwendet? Trockenerbsen und dann mit Zimt im Wasser quellen lassen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Hat das Haar in Verbindung mit Pose Nachteile oder magst Du die Kombi persönlich nicht so gerne?


Für mich gehört das Haar an eine selbsthakmontage, mit nacktem Haken und Haar an der Pose erscheint mir nicht sinnig


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass die Protonenmenge durch die Autoprotolyse reicht, ein paar einzelne Moleküle zu katalysieren, aber nicht für nennenswerte Mengen in absehbarer Zeit. Denk mal an fruchtige Lebensmittel, wo diese Aromen ja zum Einsatz kommen: Die sind ja oft auch leicht gesäuert als Gegenpol zum süßen Zucker und somit viel sauerer als Wasser. Wenn nicht mal in diesen Lebensmitteln über Wochen und Monate (oder sogar Jahre) nennenswert Buttersäure entsteht (und wäre dem so, dann könne man die Aromen ja nicht dafür benutzen), dann wird das im Teich in wenigen Stunden auch nicht passieren.
> 
> Aber schmöker mal trotzdem, altes Wissen auffrischen kann immer mal nützlich sein.



Ist eine stichhaltige Argumentation...zumal Buttersäure sensorisch wirklich extrem aktiv ist und auch in Spuren zu sensorischen Problemen führen würde...da hast Du ziemlich sicher recht ;-) 

Wenn die Fruchtester nicht (oder nur minimal) hydrolisieren und in der Esterform "wirken" hängt es noch mehr von der Löslichkeit des Esters im Wasser ab... das würde natürlich dann auch kleine Molekülgewichte und vor allem kürzere Alkyreste bei den Alkoholen bevorzugen...


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was für Erbsen hast du den verwendet? Trockenerbsen und dann mit Zimt im Wasser quellen lassen?



Nee, banale Dosenerbsen über Nacht mit Zimt im Kühlschrank in einem Gefrierbeutel liegen lassen.... die Schleienquote war aber wirklich statistisch auffällig ;-)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für mich gehört das Haar an eine selbsthakmontage, mit nacktem Haken und Haar an der Pose erscheint mir nicht sinnig


Das haut einwandfrei hin. Nur muss man quasi pausenlos die Hand an der Rute haben. Das ist was fürs Stalking, oder an Commercials.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich möchte anmerken, dass die Diskussion vor geraumer Zeit meinen Verständnishorizont verlassen hat und ich voller stolz bin, Teil des Ükels zu sein der sowas möglich macht.

Auf Barschalarm wäre das wohl nicht passiert


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das haut einwandfrei hin. Nur muss man quasi pausenlos die Hand an der Rute haben. Das ist was fürs Stalking, oder an Commercials.


Wenn ich die Hand ständig an der Rute habe bin ich aber abgelenkt wenn ein biss kommt


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte anmerken, dass die Diskussion vor geraumer Zeit meinen Verständnishorizont verlassen hat und ich voller stolz bin Teil des Ükels zu sein der sowas möglich macht.



Da kann ich nur ein fettes +1 hinter setzen! Danke an die Diskutanden!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> IAuf Barschalarm wäre das wohl nicht passiert


Die fischen auch ganz selten Erbsen unter der Pose am Haar. 

Aber denk dir nix, bei der Chemiedebatte um Enzyme und das Zeug versteh ich auch bloss Bahnhof!


----------



## Tobias85

Und so fühl ich mich bei euren 80er-Jahre Tackle-Debatten...da kann ich weder folgen, noch mitreden...


----------



## Andal

...und so lernt jeder was, oder darf es versuchen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und so fühl ich mich bei euren 80er-Jahre Tackle-Debatten...da kann ich weder folgen, noch mitreden...


Das eine ist ein nur eingeschränkter Sinn für Ästhetik, das andere ist Wissenschaft jenseits der Klasse 10, Realschulzweig, also Chapeau!


----------



## Tobias85

Welpi schrieb:


> Wenn die Fruchtester nicht (oder nur minimal) hydrolisieren und in der Esterform "wirken" hängt es noch mehr von der Löslichkeit des Esters im Wasser ab... das würde natürlich dann auch kleine Molekülgewichte und vor allem kürzere Alkyreste bei den Alkoholen bevorzugen...



Spannende Überlegung! Wird zwar leider nicht nachprüfbar sein, ob für die Fische alle Ester gleich schmecken und es nur auf die Konzentration ankommt, aber interessant ist das schon. Zumal Ananas, Banane und Erdbeere alles Aromen sind, die aus relativ leichten Alkoholen bestehen. Demnach müsste dann Apfel (Methylbutarat) noch besser laufen.


----------



## Tricast

@ Tobias: Das mit der Lebensmittelchemie werden wir wohl nicht mehr verstehen, aber das 80 Jahre Tackle wirst Du noch schnallen, das ist der Unterschied!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das eine ist ein nur eingeschränkter Sinn für Ästhetik, das andere ist Wissenschaft jenseits der Klasse 10, Realschulzweig, also Chapeau!



Nixda!  Eure ästhetischen Betrachtungen teile ich innerhalb der Standardvarianzen, nur kenne ich eben keine der alten Ruten und Rollen, abgesehen von meiner alten Silstar-Pickerrute, die aber nun sicher kein Quell optischer Freuden ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das eine ist ein nur eingeschränkter Sinn für Ästhetik....



Moooment mal....wen meinst jetzt damit, die, die darüber labern oder die, die es nicht nachverfolgen können/wollen?


----------



## Andal

Ich denke mal, dass die meisten Ready Made Baits ja nur so parfümiert sind, dass sie vor allem Angler fangen. Wobei die Buttsäure, wissenschaftlich exakt dosiert, wirklich was bringt. Ein Beispiel sind diese Murmeln hier...

https://www.northernbaits.com/shop/bnb-1-kg-374p.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Die Fangaussichten sind aus der Sicht der Hersteller jedenfalls recht hoch


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Moooment mal....wen meinst jetzt damit, die, die darüber labern oder die, die es nicht nachverfolgen können/wollen?


Rudi, I bims, 1 El Potto - wat denkst wen ich meine?


----------



## Tobias85

Unsere Diskussion ging ja nicht darum, ob Buttersäure wirkt oder nicht. Die Frage war nur, ob die Ester 8(also die andere Aromen) von sich aus wirken oder ob sie möglicherweise Buttersäure freisetzen und die Wirkung erst dadurch zustande kommt.

Buttersäureflavours werd ich trotzdem meiden, egal wie fängig sie sind.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die meisten Ready Made Baits ja nur so parfümiert sind, dass sie vor allem Angler fangen. Wobei die Buttsäure, wissenschaftlich exakt dosiert, wirklich was bringt. Ein Beispiel sind diese Murmeln hier...
> 
> https://www.northernbaits.com/shop/bnb-1-kg-374p.html





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Fangaussichten sind aus der Sicht der Hersteller jedenfalls recht hoch


Wer nicht versucht, der nie erfährt.


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ..ob für die Fische alle Ester gleich schmecken



Diesbezüglich braut sich in meinem Kopf gerade eine wilde Theorie zusammen...ich glaube its all about "essentielle Aminosäuren"..



Tobias85 schrieb:


> ..Demnach müsste dann Apfel (Methylbutarat) noch besser laufen.



Jepp...ich spiel schon mit dem Gedanken, morgen in der Arbeit den VWR-Katalog zu holen...


----------



## Tobias85

Welpi schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich braut sich in meinem Kopf gerade eine wilde Theorie zusammen...ich glaube its all about "essentielle Aminosäuren"..
> 
> Jepp...ich spiel schon mit dem Gedanken, morgen in der Arbeit den VWR-Katalog zu holen...



Bei den Preisen

https://www.carlroth.com/de/de/Chem...t/Methylbutyrat/p/0000000200022b1a00010023_de

kauf ich dann wahrscheinlich doch lieber das überteuerte Aroma aus dem Angelhandel 

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, die Löslichkeit liegt bei 10g/L, Ethylbutarat (Ananas) bei 6g/L...wenig ist das nicht, besonders gemessen an den winzigen Mengen, die am/im Köder dran/drin sind. Damit müssen wir die Theorie von der Löslichkeit wohl auch verwerfen. Trotzdem würd ich Apfel gern mal gegen Ananas antreten lassen...


----------



## Zander Jonny

Hat schon jemand mit Apfel Stücken geangelt ? sollten ja sehr gut auf den Haken gehen.


----------



## geomas

Abseits aller Chemie finde ich die Vorstellung von einem Stückchen Ananas am Haken/Haar sehr interessant. 
Könnte durch die Größe auch recht selektiv eingesetzt werden, ist dazu ein natürlicher Köder und jederzeit verfügbar.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Abseits aller Chemie finde ich die Vorstellung von einem Stückchen Ananas am Haken/Haar sehr interessant.
> Könnte durch die Größe auch recht selektiv eingesetzt werden, ist dazu ein natürlicher Köder und jederzeit verfügbar.


vgl. Kürbisbowle mit ganzen Früchten


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Abseits aller Chemie finde ich die Vorstellung von einem Stückchen Ananas am Haken/Haar sehr interessant.
> Könnte durch die Größe auch recht selektiv eingesetzt werden, ist dazu ein natürlicher Köder und jederzeit verfügbar.


Achte aber darauf in der Nähe einer Ananas Plantage zu angeln damit die Fische den Köder schon kennen


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Abseits aller Chemie finde ich die Vorstellung von einem Stückchen Ananas am Haken/Haar sehr interessant.
> Könnte durch die Größe auch recht selektiv eingesetzt werden, ist dazu ein natürlicher Köder und jederzeit verfügbar.


Und dazu noch lecker, wenn was übrig bleibt 
Ich glaube, es gibt viele Sachen aus der Ecke, mit denen man experimentieren kann.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und dazu noch lecker, wenn was übrig bleibt



Ich hab tatsächlich mal probiert mit Shrimps zu angeln. Aus der ganzen Packung hats genau ein Shrimp an den Haken geschafft. Und auch den hätt ich nachher wegschnabuliert, wenn er nicht beim einholen (als die Packung leer war) abgefallen wäre.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab tatsächlich mal probiert mit Shrimps zu angeln. Aus der ganzen Packung hats genau ein Shrimp an den Haken geschafft. Und auch den hätt ich nachher wegschnabuliert, wenn er nicht beim einholen (als die Packung leer war) abgefallen wäre.


Hihihi die Engländer meinten purge angling statt Perch angling


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> genau ein Shrimp an den Haken geschafft. Und auch den hätt ich nachher wegschnabuliert, wenn er nicht beim einholen (als die Packung leer war) abgefallen wäre.


Aber bitte dann ohne Haken!


----------



## rutilus69

Ich hatte letztens Käsewürfel dabei. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob das ein guter Köder ist......


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Achte aber darauf in der Nähe einer Ananas Plantage zu angeln damit die Fische den Köder schon kennen



Gibts bei uns leider (noch) nicht. Dieser Theorie folgend sollte ich es an meinem aktuellen Lieblingsteich mal mit Pferdeäpfeln probieren. Die sollten auch selektieren.


@Minimax : Shrimps stehen auch bei m ir auf der „MußtDuProbieren-Köder-Liste”. Der Fluß nebenan ist ja leicht brackig (offiziell sogar Küstengewässer, was Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten angeht). Und auch an reinen Süßwasserteichen könnten Shrimps als Köder funktionieren.

Ich glaube generell nicht, daß „ähnliche” Köder in der Nähe wachsen/leben müssen, um erfolgreich zu sein. Also Weißbrot fängt sicher auch dort, wo keine Enten gefüttert werden und so weiter.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich weiß nicht...beim Döbel könnt ich mir Ananasstücke vorstellen...so wie Weintrauben ala "Plumps" und "Schnapp". Ob der gemeine Niederdeutsche Friedfisch das Stück aber aufnimmt und damit abzieht, da wäre ich mir bei dem geringen Nährwert der Ananas nicht sicher. Wär sicher interessant...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich glaube generell nicht, daß „ähnliche” Köder in der Nähe wachsen/leben müssen, um erfolgreich zu sein. Also Weißbrot fängt sicher auch dort, wo keine Enten gefüttert werden und so weiter.


Das war auch eine betont blödsinnige Aussage, die so in der Art *jedes* Mal kommt wenn jemand die Worte Döbel und Kirsche in einem Beitrag verwendet. Mit Brot und Tulip fange ich in Regionen die im Jahr vielleicht drei Angler sehen - und die spinnfischen meist oder gehen auf Aal, insofern mag es vielleicht helfen  wenn die Fische ne Zeitlang gefüttert wurden (glaube bei Hanf ist das so) aber grundsätzlich gilt auch und vor allem für Fließgewässer: wenn das was angetrieben kommt gut aussieht und riecht kann man ja mal kosten

Und dann merkt der Fisch dass die Sache nen Haken hat


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht...beim Döbel könnt ich mir Ananasstücke vorstellen...so wie Weintrauben ala "Plumps" und "Schnapp". Ob der gemeine Niederdeutsche Friedfisch das Stück aber aufnimmt und damit abzieht, da wäre ich mir bei dem geringen Nährwert der Ananas nicht sicher. Wär sicher interessant...


Er muss nur lang genug halten bis der Haken sitzt


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen
> 
> https://www.carlroth.com/de/de/Chem...t/Methylbutyrat/p/0000000200022b1a00010023_de
> 
> kauf ich dann wahrscheinlich doch lieber das überteuerte Aroma aus dem Angelhandel



Iiieekk .... aber ein GC-Standard ist reiheitsmässich schon Championsleague... mir würde 90%ige technisch scho reichen (als leichte Verunreinigung am besten noch Eduktreste )



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, die Löslichkeit liegt bei 10g/L, Ethylbutarat (Ananas) bei 6g/L...wenig ist das nicht, besonders gemessen an den winzigen Mengen, die am/im Köder dran/drin sind. Damit müssen wir die Theorie von der Löslichkeit wohl auch verwerfen. Trotzdem würd ich Apfel gern mal gegen Ananas antreten lassen...



Beim Vergleich Methyl- zu Ethylbutyrat hast Du recht, da sind wir mit der Löslichkeit in derselben Dimension und im Vergleich zur eingesetzten Menge sollte das komplette Löslichkeit bedeuten. Bei steigender Alkylkettenlänge gehts dann aber rapide abwärts. Wenn unsere geschuppten Freunde diese Substanzen so gut warnehmen können wir wir Menschen z.B. Schwefelwasserstoff ist jedes gelöste Molekül hilfreich und sollte auch die Fernlockwirkung erhöhen.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war auch eine betont blödsinnige Aussage, die so in der Art *jedes* Mal kommt wenn jemand die Worte Döbel und Kirsche in einem Beitrag verwendet. Mit Brot und Tulip fange ich in Regionen die im Jahr vielleicht drei Angler sehen - und die spinnfischen meist oder gehen auf Aal, insofern mag es vielleicht helfen  wenn die Fische ne Zeitlang gefüttert wurden (glaube bei Hanf ist das so) aber grundsätzlich gilt auch und vor allem für Fließgewässer: wenn das was angetrieben kommt gut aussieht und riecht kann man ja mal kosten
> 
> Und dann merkt der Fisch dass die Sache nen Haken hat



Im Stadthafen gleich nebenan wurde früher Getreide umgeschlagen. Klare Sache, daß dort Getreide ein fängiger Köder gewesen sein muß. 
Ansonsten bin ich der festen Überzeugung, daß sich Fische verhalten wie Kleinkinder: im Zweifel erstmal alles in den Mund nehmen, ausspucken kann man es ja immer noch. 
Größe, Aroma, optische Attraktivität spielen dabei sicher ne Rolle (für Kinder und Fische).
Ähnlich denke ich auch über die Sichtbarkeit von Haken und Vorfach: für Fische ist es Alltag, irgendwelche Nahrung zwischen Ästchen und Wasserpflanzen aufzusammeln, ich glaube nicht, daß irgendwelche Nubsies in Ködernähe störend wirken.

Ne andere Sache ist es sicherlich, in ausgesprochen stark befischten Gewässern auf Kapitale zu angeln. Und selbst da könnten evtl. ungewöhnliche Köder der Bringer sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wer mal gesehen hat wie ein Schwarm Sumatrabarben Skalarkacke nacheinander aufgenommen und wieder ausgespuckt hat...


----------



## Kochtopf

@rhinefisher Was ist eigentlich aus der Pin geworden?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Hasenköttel sollte sich auch gut am Haar machen


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : haha, ob unser tapferer @rhinefisher der Versuchung widerstehen konnte hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Wir haben ihm ja heftig zugesetzt...
Das hier ist die Okuma Sheffield, oder: 



 ?


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas sie hat zumindest die geschwungenen Speichen wie die Okuma. Ich denke es ist sie


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @rhinefisher Was ist eigentlich aus der Pin geworden?



Hi!
Zuminest weiß ich schonmal, dass die von dir verlinkte nix mit so einer Okuma gemein hat.
Aber ich tu mich schwer, weil ich ja nicht oft Gelegenheit habe die Pin zu fischen, fällt es mir nicht soo leicht 250€ locker zu machen...


----------



## geomas

^ die Ratio siegt also. Kommt ja selten genug vor bei uns Anglern...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Ratio siegt also.


Wenn die Ratio zu siegen scheint, (zumindest bei Tackleversuchungen) dann ist der Betrachtungszeitraum vermutlich einfach zu kurz. ich meine, schon der Tatbestand eines Steckenpferds ist ja aus sich heraus ein Aufschrei gegen den alten Blaustrumpf.
Die Rolle im Video ist auch meiner Meinung nach ne Sheffield. Übrigens sehe ich das Design der China-Speichen-Pin von @Kochtopf jetzt auch in verschiedenen Versionen auf dem europäischen Markt. Ich bin unheimlich gespannt auf die Rolle: Wenn dort das Schnurfrass Problem der Cyprinus-Familie gelöst wurde, dann muss sich Youngs langsam was einfallen lassen.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich meine alte kleine Trudex wieder leidlich anlauffreudig gepflegt, und der armen Heritage mit dem appen Griff hab ich ein aufs zehntelgramm gefeiltes Holzbein aus Blei verpasst- ist nicht schön, aber sie läuft wieder rund. Ich bin grad unheimlich heiss drauf, einfach wieder mit Pin, Pose und Match zu trotten, SLB hin oder her. Aber ein schöner Tag ist noch immer nicht in Sicht... seufz..


----------



## geomas

Fürs stilvolle Trotten mit Pin fehlt mir ein geeignetes Gewässer in der näheren Umgebung. Zu schönen und auch Döbel-trächtigen Flußabschnitten ists ne gute Stunde, je nach Verkehrslage auch deutlich mehr.

Deshalb der Einsatz der Pin beim Plumpsangeln. Bin aber am Überlegen, ob ich die super laufende aktuelle Pin nicht schonen sollte und zum Legern eine angenehm nostalgisch anmutende Trudex, Speedia oder ähnliche anschaffen sollte. Die Ratio hats schwer gegen den Tackle-Affen, der Salti schlägt und singt, wenn ich diesbezüglich recherchiere.


----------



## geomas

Nachtrag zur Sitzmöbel-Diskussion:






Angelstelle am Fluß gleich nebenan. Die Hanglage ist gut zu erkennen. Mit einem normalen Hocker oder Dreibein-Gestühl bin ich dort schlecht bedient.
Vielleicht finde ich eine Lücke in der Schlechtwetterfront und kann etwas Liquidized Bread unter die Friedfische bringen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Deshalb der Einsatz der Pin beim Plumpsangeln. Bin aber am Überlegen, ob ich die super laufende aktuelle Pin nicht schonen sollte und zum Legern eine angenehm nostalgisch anmutende Trudex, Speedia oder ähnliche anschaffen sollte. Die Ratio hats schwer gegen den Tackle-Affen, der Salti schlägt und singt, wenn ich diesbezüglich recherchiere.



Generell ist regelmäßiger Gebrauch für ne Pin eher gut (Truepins, also jene Modelle ohne Kugellager werden sogar besser mit der Zeit!) - eigentlich ein bisschen wie analoge Kameras der PräEosZeit, da sollte man ja auch einmal im Jahr nen Film durch jagen, Verharzung und so..) EDIT: Ich glaube auch länger unbenutzte Statios sollten ab und zu mal gekurbelt werden- da war auch irgendwas ob mit offenem oder geschlossenen Bügel lagern, aber das wissen unsere Statiogranden bestimmt besser, will nix falsches sagen.

Der wichtige Unterschied zwischen Trudex und Speedia ist das letztere einen geschlossenen Rahmen hat, ähnlich wie gewisse ältere Fliegenrollen- ein Wurf über Spulenkante mit Fingern oder meinetwegen auch Wurfhaken geht da also nicht. Ursprünglich war die Speedia eine Preisklasse höher angesiedelt.

Generell ist -ähnlich wie bei Statios- der Zustand der alten Rollen alles: Und die haben jetzt alle schon ihr halbes Jahrhundert oder mehr auf dem Buckel. Ich würde die immer als potentiell heikel sehen: Zeigt sich ja auch an den teilweise irren Preisunterschieden je nach Erhaltungszustand...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Nachtrag zur Sitzmöbel-Diskussion:
> Angelstelle am Fluß gleich nebenan. Die Hanglage ist gut zu erkennen. Mit einem normalen Hocker oder Dreibein-Gestühl bin ich dort schlecht bedient.
> Vielleicht finde ich eine Lücke in der Schlechtwetterfront und kann etwas Liquidized Bread unter die Friedfische bringen.



Also, wenn Du dir nicht extra für die Stelle einen Stuhl mit einzeln verstellbaren Beinen (hashtag korum aeronium hashtag beide Daumen Hoch) anschaffen willst,
würde ich sagen, die Stelle ist für ne schöne, kuschelige Abhackmatte auf der Dich lümmeln und räkeln kannst wie geschaffen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Wo ist @Fantastic Fishing geblieben, bestellt der sich ne Heckbremsrolle


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Danke für die Pin-Tipps. Und auch für die gehobenen Daumen in Sachen Sitzmöbel.

Ganz persönliche Meinung: ich find die China-Rollen und auch die Sheffield von der Optik her nicht so „cremig”. 250 Tacken für die Okuma find ich deshalb schon saftig. 
Die alten Briten-Rollen hingegen haben Charme. So ein Oldtimer (in „good user”-Zustand) würde sich ganz gut machen an ner mittelschweren Nahdistanz-Leger-Rute wie der ABU Legerlite 223. 
Und die billig erworbene Bewick könnte, erstmalig mit feiner Schnur bestückt, eine Zukunft an einer entsprechenden Posenrute haben. Dream on, Georg.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Die alten Briten-Rollen hingegen haben Charme. So ein Oldtimer (in „good user”-Zustand) würde sich ganz gut machen an ner mittelschweren Nahdistanz-Leger-Rute wie der ABU Legerlite 223.
> Und die billig erworbene Bewick könnte, erstmalig mit feiner Schnur bestückt, eine Zukunft an einer entsprechenden Posenrute haben. Dream on, Georg.



Wenn es ums ledschern geht, bzw. ums statische Angeln, dann entspannt sich die Oldtimerlage natürlich: Da kommts halt nicht so auf leichten Abzug an (selbst ne uralte, pockennarbige veteranen verbeulte Achsrolle sollte immer noch leichter als der leichteste Freilauf abziehen (Jawohl, liebe Karpfis: Ne olle Teakrolle zieht mit nem  Tropfen Öl leichter ab als Eure Schweren Schwarzen Pötte!).
Welche alten Modelle kommen denn Deinen Wünschen zumindest optisch nahe?

Deine Bewick ist -ich schrieb es schonmal- ein echtes Schätzchen: eine der wenigen modernen Truepins. du tust ihr einen Gefallen sie Ledgermäßig in Gebrauch zu halten, die schleift sich  ein und wird dann wie ein Sausewind laufen.


----------



## geomas

Rein optisch finde ich fast jede ältere britische (Metall-) Pin attraktiver als die China-Rollen (und auch als die Okuma). Die Bewick ist eigentlich zu „clean” zum genußvollen medium-heavy-ledgern. 

Gut möglich, daß ich mich kurz vor dem bloody Brexit noch einmal selbst belohnen kann - in diesem Falle würde ich die Chance nutzen und einen britischen Tackle-Dealer an der Selbst-Gratifikation teilhaben lassen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Wahl, ich bin sicher Du findest was Tolles



geomas schrieb:


> Gut möglich, daß ich mich kurz vor dem bloody Brexit noch einmal selbst belohnen kann



Aber auch nach dem Brexit bist Du als Küstenbewohner ja an der Quelle.. Nachts werden Ruderboote leise an glitschigen Kais festmachen.. In frostkalten Nebelschwaden laden zwielichtige Gestalten in Dreispitzen und Pelerinen leise hustend geheimnisvolle Kisten aus, Zöllner schauen in eine andere Richtung, denn Übereifrige sind schon verschwunden, man munkelt viel... Drennan Ruten, Centrepins, Dinsmore Bleie finden auf verschlungenen Wegen ihren Weg ins Herz des Kontinents...Und irgendwo in Rheinland oder Hessen oder sonstwo fragt ein Friedfischangler mit starrem Blick seinen Angelhändler: Ja, Balzer ist nett aber...hast Du nicht noch ...anderes Tackle?

Mantel-und-Degen Coarse Fishing, yeah,
Gute Nacht,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

...und die Kolumbianer raufen sich das Haar, weil keiner mehr ihr Nießpulver schmuggeln mag!


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Nachtrag zur Sitzmöbel-Diskussion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelstelle am Fluß gleich nebenan. Die Hanglage ist gut zu erkennen. Mit einem normalen Hocker oder Dreibein-Gestühl bin ich dort schlecht bedient.
> Vielleicht finde ich eine Lücke in der Schlechtwetterfront und kann etwas Liquidized Bread unter die Friedfische bringen.


Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen hock dich auf einen dicken Schaumstoff. Des Zeug aus dem Baumarkt zum Draufknien. Wenns zu kalt wird, noch eine Lage Styropor drunter.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab ja das gleiche Problem mit etwa gleichem Gefälle wie Georg, zumindest an einigen wenigen Angelstellen. Klar kann man sich auf ne Matte oder ein Kissen setzen, aber auf Dauer ist das auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja das gleiche Problem mit etwa gleichem Gefälle wie Georg, zumindest an einigen wenigen Angelstellen. Klar kann man sich auf ne Matte oder ein Kissen setzen, aber auf Dauer ist das auch nicht das Wahre.


Für einen längeren Ansitz und wenn man sich in einen Sitz lümmeln will kommt man da nicht um Teleskop-Beine rum, keine Frage  Ist bei mir an bestimmten Angelplätzen ähnlich, da geht's halt steiler runter. 
Aber ich hab angenommen, dass er mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs ist und immer wieder den Platz wechselt 
Der Hang sieht steil genug aus, dass man einigermaßen bequem auf dem Boden hocken kann.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch für häufiges Wechseln mit kurzem Ausharren nicht. Kann man mal machen, aber deutlich angenehmer ist es auch da, wenn man aus einem kleinen Hocker aufstehen kann. Aber da spreche ich natürlich nur für mich selbst.


----------



## Kochtopf

Was ihr alles gefälle nennt... hier bauen wir Fußballplätze auf solchen Grundstücken!


----------



## Tobias85

Ach Töpf'sche, meen Jung: Ick will net Fussball spiele' um Ufer, ick will mir janz gemütlich ans Wasser fleetze'...nur eben uff dree Beine!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Edit


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ah jetzt.


----------



## geomas

#sitzmöbel

Im Prinzip gibts drei Situationen:
 - „Wanderangeln” mit leichtem Gepäck: typischerweise reicht mir dort irgendein Hocker oder im Sommer ein Sitzkissen. Ein „Chair” wäre zu sperrig, eine Trolley-Box nicht geländetauglich genug  und auch nicht notwendig.
 - Ansitzangeln an Teichen/Seen/Flüssen: hier ist vermutlich ein leichter „Chair” mit einzeln verstellbaren Beinen die beste Wahl. Im Sommer reicht ein Sitzkissen.
 - (Kurz-) Ansitze am Fluß nebenan mit Hanglage: ein „Chair” ist beim Fußmarsch zu sperrig, Hocker und Sitzkissen sind unpraktisch, ne Trolleybox (mit verstellbaren Füßen) würde die kleine Schultertasche ersetzen und damit vermutlich die beste Wahl. Bislang hab ich entweder gehockt oder nicht sehr bequem auf einem schrägen Höckerchen gesessen.

Die Ideallösung für alle Situationen gibt es wie so oft im Leben nicht. Ist jetzt kein akutes Problem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> insofern mag es vielleicht helfen  wenn die Fische ne Zeitlang gefüttert wurden (glaube bei Hanf ist das so) aber grundsätzlich gilt auch und vor allem für Fließgewässer: wenn das was angetrieben kommt gut aussieht und riecht kann man ja mal kosten


Richtig, das anschnuppern und probieren ist ja ihre Standardtätigkeit an dem Fließband.

Und um mal ein bischen Schaumblasenlösend in den überschäumenden Aromaträumen zu wirken:
Auch einfache Brot/Paniermehl pur nass Handballen oder abgerissene Brotstückchen locken prima.
Einfache Aromen wie Zucker und bischen Backmittelfluid für tiefliegendes verbessert das schon nochmal in der Annahmegeschwindigkeit, besonders in der Fließspur auf wenige Minuten.
Aber noch weitere Wunderlockmittel, so dass die Fischlis mit offenem Maul an der Oberfläche wie ein Torpedo schnurstracks auf den Köder um die Wette zurasen ...
glaub ich nicht. 

Das hatte ich wenn schon, so ähnlich überhaupt im Hochsommer heißer Tag nachmittags Stillwasser, mit Brotstücken und Treibbrot bei gemixten Silbercypriniden Mittelklasse-"Futterbesatz"fischen um 20-30cm, kleine an den Beinhaaren Luftblasen pickend und so, dabei mitten drin als watender Badender, so richtig in und über den hunderten gierig lauernden Fischen stehend. Besonders nett zu beobachten sind Erdnusslocken (ich hatte eine halbe Tüte Rest für Nothunger mit und die Kinder krümelten mal so richtig ...), die sind recht hart und lassen sich schlecht von Kleinmäulern packen (und leider auch schlecht anhaken) und werden quasi in konkurrierender Rage von allen gejagt und geschubst und behackt; im schnellen Fließwasser wäre das allerdings wohl ein "Ablockmittel" 
Die waren allerdings auch ziemlich sicher tagelang "vorgekrümelt" und echt sowas von heiß drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber ich tu mich schwer, weil ich ja nicht oft Gelegenheit habe die Pin zu fischen, fällt es mir nicht soo leicht 250€ locker zu machen


Richtig so , das dicke Geld muss in die intensiv geangelten Sachen und passende Reserven investiert werden!

Ich muss mir das gerade beim Zweitreservesatz 8ft Spinruten verkneifen, die 8ft angele ich aktuell gar nicht, 9ft u. 10ft rulez. Sind sowas als Vorsorge für das Gerontologische Angeln und wenn mal ein Ärmchen lädiert ist (war schon, funzt!).
Aber ich angele die nächsten Jahre einfach nicht, auch nicht vom Boot.
Auch wenn es der geilste leichte Kohlefasershit ist und gerade Superlockpreise, noch Ausverkaufspreis und zusätzlich dicker Rabatt lockt. Standhaft bleiben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> #sitzmöbel


Am Schrägufer:
Klappspaten raus und eine Stufe reingraben, bei schönem Rasen den Rasenteppich eben wieder draufpflanzen; Gärtnerisch schöngeistig korrekt, angießen kann man ja sogar immer wieder.
Notfalls (Ökoterror und Grünengefahr) buddeln heimlich bei Nacht und Nebel, nach Mitternacht gehen sowieso eher alle vorbeikommenden in die Füße. 
Mache ich öfter mal wo ich längere Zeiten ansitzen will, und darauf waagerecht reicht dann eine bequeme Schaummatte.


----------



## phirania

Jetzt haben wir fast Alle Köder Methoden von Chemie,Obst bis hin zu  Alkohol durch.
Nun sollte es so langsam ans austesten gehen....


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir fast Alle Köder Methoden von Chemie,Obst bis hin zu  Alkohol durch.
> Nun sollte es so langsam ans austesten gehen....


Jaaaaaaa, wenn das  Wetter es mal zulässt


----------



## phirania

Übernächste Woche soll es ja besser werden...
Bin auch kurze Zeit aus dem Wintermodus erwacht,aber nach dem  Wetter der letzten tage wieder erst mal in den winterschlaf eingekehrt.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : ja, ich seh mich schon auf der Dover Strait in ner ANKA zwischen den dicken Pötten ( https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:2.5/centery:51.5/zoom:8 ) an den Riemen. 

@Nordlichtangler : die Idee mit dem Klappspaten ist bestechend, aber als Landschaftsgärtner werd ich mich wohl eher nicht versuchen...

#wetter : es gibt hier immer mal wieder Schlechtwetter-Pausen, heute Vormittag zum Beispiel wäre ein Ansitz wettermäßig absolut drin gewesen (Sonne, mäßiger Wind).


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Übernächste Woche soll es ja besser werden...
> Bin auch kurze Zeit aus dem Wintermodus erwacht,aber nach dem  Wetter der letzten tage wieder erst mal in den winterschlaf eingekehrt.


Ich glaube es erst wenn es soweit ist. Dem Wetterbericht trau ich gerade mal so pi mal Daumen über dem Weg


----------



## Zander Jonny

Sonntag soll es richtig warm werden


----------



## Andal

Schön ist anders, aber man kanns eh ned ändern......


----------



## yukonjack

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es richtig warm werden


Hab ich auch gehört.


----------



## phirania

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es richtig warm werden



Hoffentlich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Welchen Sonntag? 31.03. auf den 1.April ???


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welchen Sonntag?



Den zwischen Samstag und Montag.


----------



## Zander Jonny




----------



## Zander Jonny

Zumindest bei uns


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute mittag noch zwei Stunden am Flüsschen und hab mit der Pickerrute Brötchenstücke gebadet.

Es konnten sich 5 Döbel von 25 - 40cm und ein mittlerer Plötz dafür begeistern.

Dazu noch ein paar versemmelte Bisse.


----------



## Hering 58

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es richtig warm werden


Wo denn?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Malediven und am Ofen.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute mittag noch zwei Stunden am Flüsschen und hab mit der Pickerrute Brötchenstücke gebadet.
> 
> Es konnten sich 5 Döbel von 25 - 40cm und ein mittlerer Plötz dafür begeistern.
> 
> Dazu noch ein paar versemmelte Bisse.


Petri Professor hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Im schönen Thüringen.


----------



## Hering 58

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Im schönen Thüringen.


Oh ist das schön.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Oh ist das schön.



Hamburg ist auch cool.


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hamburg ist auch cool.


Hamburg is Mega


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute mittag noch zwei Stunden am Flüsschen und hab mit der Pickerrute Brötchenstücke gebadet.
> 
> Es konnten sich 5 Döbel von 25 - 40cm und ein mittlerer Plötz dafür begeistern.
> 
> Dazu noch ein paar versemmelte Bisse.


Petri Heil!


----------



## Hering 58

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hamburg ist auch cool.


Hamburg ist Mega Geil.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gut möglich, daß ich mich kurz vor dem bloody Brexit noch einmal selbst belohnen kann





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es konnten sich 5 Döbel von 25 - 40cm und ein mittlerer Plötz dafür begeistern.



Herzliches Petri lieber Prof, schön das Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast!
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Prof! 

Vermutlich hast Du ne kurze Schönwetterphase mit dem Glück des Tüchtigen (und dem Wissen eines Prof) genutzt. So solls doch sein. 
„Sonnenbaden beim Angeln” kann man ja später im Jahr noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja es war wirklich eine kurze Schönwetterphase.

Darauf hatte ich gestern schon spekuliert und als es dann soweit war heute Mittag, bin ich scnell zum Bäcker und dann zum Flüsschen gehuscht.
Und da haben die Döbel auch schon auf frische Brötchen gewartet, so wie ich es mir gedacht hatte.

Dann um ca. 14 Uhr frischte der Wind auf, es zog sich zu und die Döbel beendeten ihr Dinner.

Der Plan ist aufgegangen sozusagen(siehe IG).


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Professore! Ein Lichtblick in diesen tristen Tagen!


----------



## Hering 58

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hamburg ist auch cool.


Hamburg ist auch Affentittengeil


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute mittag noch zwei Stunden am Flüsschen und hab mit der Pickerrute Brötchenstücke gebadet.
> 
> Es konnten sich 5 Döbel von 25 - 40cm und ein mittlerer Plötz dafür begeistern.
> 
> Dazu noch ein paar versemmelte Bisse.



Na denn mal Petri
Läuft ja bei Dir.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Plan ist aufgegangen sozusagen(siehe IG).



Irgendwann muß ich da auch mal reinschauen.
Geht ja bisher nicht.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hamburg ist auch Affentittengeil



Bin einige Male durch gefahren, nur einmal bisschen durch die Stadt gelaufen, da war ich vielleicht zwölf. Wir sind mit unseren Vätern auf dem Rückweg von Norwegen mal durch die Reeperbahn  
Stimmt Affentittengeil


----------



## Hering 58

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bin einige Male durch gefahren, nur einmal bisschen durch die Stadt gelaufen, da war ich vielleicht zwölf. Wir sind mit unseren Vätern auf dem Rückweg von Norwegen mal durch die Reeperbahn
> Stimmt Affentittengeil


Na das ist aber lange her?Und dann Reeperbahn.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Reeperbahn.


Ist echt ne geile Meile. 
Nicht nur wegen ihr wisst schon was. 
Sehr zu empfehlen dort ein Musical. 
Die Heiße Ecke. 
Erzählt über 24 Stunden Kiezalltag. Top Unterhaltung, hab selten so zu lachen gehabt. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man gerade mal da ist.


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ist echt ne geile Meile.
> Nicht nur wegen ihr wisst schon was.
> Sehr zu empfehlen dort ein Musical.
> Die Heiße Ecke.
> Erzählt über 24 Stunden Kiezalltag. Top Unterhaltung, hab selten so zu lachen gehabt.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man gerade mal da ist.


Für mich schon fast uninteressant.


----------



## yukonjack

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ist echt ne geile Meile.
> Nicht nur wegen ihr wisst schon was.
> Sehr zu empfehlen dort ein Musical.
> Die Heiße Ecke.
> Erzählt über 24 Stunden Kiezalltag. Top Unterhaltung, hab selten so zu lachen gehabt.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man gerade mal da ist.


Habe gehört, da fliegen sogar de Möwen im Rückenflug drüber damit sie das Elend da unten nicht sehen müssen.


----------



## Hering 58

Welches Elend.Das des FC St.Pauli vielleicht.


----------



## Tricast

Sind morgen auch dort in Altona. Bisschen Einkaufen.


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Sind morgen auch dort in Altona. Bisschen Einkaufen.


Gibt es da auch einen Angel Laden?


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Bisschen Einkaufen.



Auch nen kulinarischen Abstecher ins Frischeparadies?


----------



## Andal

Hamburg wäre toll, wenn man mal reibungslos durchkäme. Ich sage das aus der Sicht eines ehemaligen LKW Fahrers.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

heut ist mir was unglaubliches passiert, ich bin immer noch ganz geflasht. Vor ein paar Wochen hat in meinem lokalen Angelladen mir der Spezi vom Inhaber angedeutet, er räume grad die Sachen seines im letzten Jahres verstorbenen Vaters aus, und da wär ein bisschen Fliegenbindekram, da guckt er mal ob für mich was dabei ist. Supernett und superlieb- Wir kennen uns nur aus gelegentlichen Fachsimpeleien und Plaudereien während des Madenkaufens, oder mal ne Zigarette vor der Tür.

Jedenfalls schlepp ich mich -aus verschiedenen Gründen etwas traurig- heut in den Angelladen, auch wenn ich in den nächsten 700 Jahren nicht mehr ans Wasser komme, will ich frische Maden im Haus haben, einfach aus Prinzip. Auftritt Inhaber & Spezi: Da Issa, da Issa! Großes Hallo, liebe Worte (Die haben nur an der Körperhaltung gesehen, das ich grad nicht superhappy bin). Und dann legt der Spezi los: Holt von hinten zwei Fliegenruten raus, die sein Vater gebaut hat (Orvis Blanks, 90er), schmeisst mir noch zwei passende Rollen an die Birne -ja, wenn Du mal basteln willst, oder für testwicklungen-
Nochn Buch über Rutenbau, dann 3 (drei!) Fischkörbe, Vaters  alte Angelweste, und seine aus den 80ern.. ich konnt nur noch Stottern. Zustand top. Und so viele liebe gute Worte, und der Inhaber am Feixen und freut sich wie ein Schneekönig!
Ich hab schon hart zu kämpfen, hab glaub ich irgendwie ziemlich viel Staub von dem alten Zeug in die Augen gekriegt, dann zieht der Wohltäter noch einen schweren englischen Wollpulli mit Lederpatches an Schultern und Ellenbogen hervor: Hatter sich 1980 gekauft. Mit 16. Ist von Hardy. War schon in Kanada, Patagonien, Tirol: "Hat viele Forellen und Lachse gesehen" Ich musste ihn anprobieren, passt wie angegossen. Ich war nur noch am stammeln- "Ach Minimax, das ist schon in Ordnung, ich freu mich wenn du das Zeugs magst, und wenn Du mit den Ruten angelst, freuts meinen alten Herrn da oben bestimmt auch."
Da bin ich total zusammengebrochen. Ich kann garnicht die vielen guten Worte wiedergeben, mit denen der Spezi sein Gabenbombardement schon fast entschuldigend begleitet hat. An einem schwarzen Tag zum aufheitern in den Angelladen gehen ist normal, aber dann in ein kombiniertes Geburtstag-Weihnachten-1mioKunde reinzugeraten..Ich betone Nochmals: Ich hab das durch nichts verdient, pure Freundlichkeit und Großzügigkeit eines Fremden ists gewesen: Wir kennen noch nichtmal unsere Nachnamen. Nie werde ich das wieder gutmachen können (ebenso wie einen ähnlichen Vorgang).

Freunde, wir sollten immer und zu jeder Zeit geduldig, freundlich und großzügig mit jüngeren Kollegen sein- Wie kann man das nicht sein, wenns Menschen wie den Spezie meines Angelhändlers gibt? Ist das nicht ein tolles Erlebnis? Ich hab dann irgendwann alles zusammengerafft, mich geschneutzt und mir noch ein Päckchen Maden und Würmer gekauft..

herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Petrus ist mit den Standhaften!


----------



## geomas

Lieber Minmax, das freut mich richtig für Dich - nicht in erster Linie die Erweiterung Deines Arsenals, sondern die Dir zuteilgewordene Wertschätzung. 
Der Spezie wird schon gewußt haben, daß die Sachen seines Vaters bei Dir in den richtigen Händen landen, daß Du die mit den Teilen verbundene Geschichte wertschätzen wirst.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Genauso sehe ich das auch.....es hat einfach den richtigen getroffen, wo er die Sachen seines alten Herrn in gute Hände weiß.


----------



## Andal

Solche Sachen kann man auch nur dem überlassen, der die nötige Wertschätzung aufbringt, am besten vielleicht sogar den Nachlasser noch kannte. Für alle anderen ist es maximal etwas "Altes", schlimmer ein weiteres Handelsgut. Das haben solche Sachen nicht verdient. Du sie aber umso mehr!


----------



## Minimax

Ja, ist richtig- ich merke auch, das solche Erlebnisse das eigene Denken und Handeln formen. Und ich merke ganz stark, das diese abgebrühte Schuldvermutung den Mitmenschen gegenüber garnicht der richtige Weg sein kann. Lieber offen, großzügig und freundlich: Und irgendwann kommts Karma-mäßig wieder bei einem an (Wohlgemerkt, ich selbst lebe da noch sehr auf Kredit, aber ich wird mich bessern). Gilt glaub ich nicht nur fürs angeln. Übrigens hab ich grad in der Angelweste des Verstorbenen Vaters eine zerzauste Fliege gefunden- die Rührung kennt keine Grenzen)

Um wieder in leichteres Fahrwasser zu kommen: Der Spezie hat von seiner Junganglerzeit in den 80ern erzählt, und zwar sehr selbstironisch. Er hatte alles Tackle von Hardy, Klamotten von Hardy, sogar ne Hardy Krawatte und war im "Hardy-Club". Wir haben herzlich gelacht, vor allem weil sich heute ja gestandene Angler immer gerne über das Fanboytum der Jungen (Spinn)Angler in Puncto Shimano und Daiwa, komplett mit Basecap und passendem Tattoo mokieren:
Offenbar ist das kein Phänomen von heute, sondern war schon damals, in den Junganglerzeiten vieler die sich heute mokieren, so: Sehr interessant und entspannend, und witzig obendrein.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax, es ist unheimlich rührend, von dieser Geste deines Händlers und von deiner Reaktion darauf zu hören.  Der wird genauso gut wie wir hier wissen, wie sehr du diese Gaben zu würdigen weißt. Bei der ganzen Geschichte strahlt einem einfach das Herz vor Freude und Mitgefühl.


----------



## Minimax

ach du meine güte, kann nicht mehr richtig zitieren.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Minimax, es ist unheimlich rührend, von dieser Geste deines Händlers und von deiner Reaktion darauf zu hören.



Das war der Spezie des Händlers- obwohl, die beiden sind so totally bro, im Grunde sind die eine Person. Ich entspanne mich grade und beginne mich über meine neuen Schätze zu freuen, und, natürlich zu prahlen: hier mal ein Beispiel, ich weiss, es ist flyboykram, aber welcher Ukel mag kein schönes Tackele:





ist die nicht süß? Wie ein kleiner Laubfrosch in der Morgenkälte auf der Hand, oder so ein Mini Faultier, im Halbschlaf zusammengerollt- ob die mir mit der passenden Schnur Glück bei der Kategorie "Ukelei" bringen wird?


----------



## Welpi

@Minimax: Seehr seeehr cool 
Ist das derjenige Angelladen welcher mich auch schon zum Freudenbierkonsum getrieben hat? Wenn ja, die Jungs sind allesamt wirklich schwer in Ordnung


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Zuminest weiß ich schonmal, dass die von dir verlinkte nix mit so einer Okuma gemein hat.
> Aber ich tu mich schwer, weil ich ja nicht oft Gelegenheit habe die Pin zu fischen, fällt es mir nicht soo leicht 250€ locker zu machen...



Wenn du nicht soviel ausgeben willst wäre die DAM Quick Shadow Centrepin genau das richtige. Nach dem Einlaufen und etwas modifizieren läuft die wie ne 1.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax großartige Geschichte! Aber klar ist auch, wenn du nicht so ein freundlicher und höflicher Mensch wärst würde dir sowas nicht passieren. Meine Glückwünsche, ich freue mich auf Fliegenükels


----------



## Racklinger

@Minimax gutes Karma bekommt man irgendwann zurück, man muss nur geduldig sein. Wie in deinem Fall trifft es einem meist völlig unerwartet.


----------



## Tobias85

Eine schöne Rolle...und wer weiß, wie viele Rotpunktchubs und Lachse die schon sehen durfte in ihrem Leben. 

Und ich bin mir sicher, dass sie de einen oder anderen Ükel an Land schaffen wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Ne fast neue Pin habe ich auch noch hier rumfliegen. Will ich demnächst für nen 10er verscherbeln  Habe ich mal für den Bach gekauft auf Weissfisch und Forelle, fand ich aber zu umständlich und hatte da mal übelsten Schnursalat (Schnur in die Spalte der Rolle gerutscht) Naja bei dem Preis...


----------



## Tobias85

Was ist das genau denn für eine Pin, hast du Marken- und Modellname? Wurzelsepp hatte ja mal ein paar Tuningtipps gegeben, vielleicht bietet die Rolle ja Potential.


----------



## rhinefisher

Jetzt bin ich am weinen....:http://www.centerpinangling.com/centerpinreels.html

PS: Nicht durch die "Mooching reels" verwirren lassen - es gibt auch Nettes für den Posenangler... .


----------



## Kochtopf

#Pin
Ich habe mir jetzt endlich den Youngs China Nachbau bestellt. Ich werde nach Erhalt berichten, vielleicht wäre das für den ein oder Anderen hier interessant bevor ne evtl. Nicht gut funktionierende billig Pin gekauft wird


----------



## Andal

Was soll an einer Pin nicht funktionieren? So viele Funktionen hat sie ja nun mal nicht!

Selbst eine Alvey habe ich mit etwas Feinschleifmittel und Schmierung so hinbekommen, dass sie tut, wie ein VW Käfer - sie läuft und läuft und läuft. Ich habe die auch nur wieder verkauft, weil in unseren Breiten eine Pin mit einer Fassung von 550 m 35er Mono eher doch etwas zu heftig ausgefallen ist. Jetzt habe ich nach allem Hin und Her noch eine Wenderolle aus der UdSSR und eine eher moderne Pin aus Lettland. Auch die wie ein Käfer. Feinschleifmittel und Öl machen es möglich.

Wobei ich mittlerweile auf dem Standpunkt stehe, dass es vollkommen genügt, eine Pin zu haben. Man muss sie ja nicht benützen!


----------



## Andal

...und wer wirklich unbedingt Treibangeln am Fluss betreiben will, dem tut es auch eine Laufrolle, wie die im Link. Die dreiviertelte Schweiz fischt so mit Zapfenrute, Zapfen und Rote Angel auf Äschen, wo es noch welche hat und wo man es darf. 

https://www.angler-markt.de/balzer-...MI4bLyx8j44AIVqpztCh3uxAUREAQYASABEgILYfD_BwE


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn sie eiert hilft kein Schleifen


----------



## Andal

Darum fische ich beim Treibangeln auch so gerne meine Kapselrolle DAM Quick CTE 135, die x-te Version der Fangmaschine. Da eiert nix, da wetzt nix, da verhudelt sich keine Schnur im Grünzeug und sie lässt sich so wunderbar einhand bedienen. Die Achsrollen haben es derweil warm und trocken in meinem Schrank. 

Und! Die CTE wirft, wenn sie soll, völlig problemlos.


----------



## Kochtopf

Und hat das gleiche Drillverhalten wie eine statio und ist damit unterlegen


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Was soll an einer Pin nicht funktionieren? So viele Funktionen hat sie ja nun mal nicht!
> 
> Selbst eine Alvey habe ich mit etwas Feinschleifmittel und Schmierung so hinbekommen, dass sie tut, wie ein VW Käfer - sie läuft und läuft und läuft. Ich habe die auch nur wieder verkauft, weil in unseren Breiten eine Pin mit einer Fassung von 550 m 35er Mono eher doch etwas zu heftig ausgefallen ist. Jetzt habe ich nach allem Hin und Her noch eine Wenderolle aus der UdSSR und eine eher moderne Pin aus Lettland. Auch die wie ein Käfer. Feinschleifmittel und Öl machen es möglich.
> 
> Wobei ich mittlerweile auf dem Standpunkt stehe, dass es vollkommen genügt, eine Pin zu haben. Man muss sie ja nicht benützen!



Du bist ja geil ... hättest Du mir das mit dem "haben, aber nicht benutzen.." doch mal früher gesagt...
Vor vielen Wintern hast Du mir mal die Wenderolle eines insulanischen Herstellers empfolen... weil die Suche nach dem Teil so aufwändig war, bekam ich zwischenzeitlich schonmal das standardmößige ( ich könnte das Ö ersetzen..) "light" Model des Herstellers.... da hatte ich bis zu einem 30cm Tritt auf meine Rutentasche 2 von den Dingern... benutzt habe ich die jeweils 2-3 mal im Jahr... dfie hatten vom rumrödeln in der Tasche schon richtig Patina...
Richtig viel Kohle für wenig angelei.. - deshalb tue ich mich ja so schwer, und deshalb die Okuma.
Wäre ja schön, wenn es soetwas von Omoto gebaut würde.. .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was ist das genau denn für eine Pin, hast du Marken- und Modellname? Wurzelsepp hatte ja mal ein paar Tuningtipps gegeben, vielleicht bietet die Rolle ja Potential.



https://www.angelsport.de/ron-thompson-center-pin-angelrolle_0155875.html

Laufen tut sie, wenn auch bei weitem nicht so sanft wie man sonst so sieht. Aber ist halt der Preis. Müsste man aber eh erstmal die Schnur aus der Rolle ziehen, nur hab da keine Lust zu, die hat sich innen verhakt. Weg damit...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und hat das gleiche Drillverhalten wie eine statio und ist damit unterlegen


Und genau da sind wir beim persönlichen Geschmack. Mir ist da eine gut funktionierende Rollenbremse deutlich lieber. Btw ist das vor allem auch ein Argument, dass quasi als "letztes" ins Rennen geführt wird.  Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte und habe ja solche Dinger und ich habe auch Erfahrung damit gesammelt - vor allem beim Renkenfischen, was ja wirklich fein ist - mir sind modernere Rollen einfach lieber.

Damit will ich aber auch keinem die (Vor-) Freude verderben. Da muss ein jeder seinen Weg finden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ebend, viele Wege führen zum Ziel eine Pin hat wenige Stärken aber viele Schwächen- aber ich denke man sollte mal einen wütenden Großdöbel an einer Pin toben erlebt haben


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist ja geil ... hättest Du mir das mit dem "haben, aber nicht benutzen.." doch mal früher gesagt...
> Vor vielen Wintern hast Du mir mal die Wenderolle eines insulanischen Herstellers empfolen... weil die Suche nach dem Teil so aufwändig war, bekam ich zwischenzeitlich schonmal das standardmößige ( ich könnte das Ö ersetzen..) "light" Model des Herstellers.... da hatte ich bis zu einem 30cm Tritt auf meine Rutentasche 2 von den Dingern... benutzt habe ich die jeweils 2-3 mal im Jahr... dfie hatten vom rumrödeln in der Tasche schon richtig Patina...
> Richtig viel Kohle für wenig angelei.. - deshalb tue ich mich ja so schwer, und deshalb die Okuma.
> Wäre ja schön, wenn es soetwas von Omoto gebaut würde.. .


Jeder macht halt so seine Entwicklungen mit, die er vorher nicht absehen kann. Mir ist leider meine Sehbehinderung dazwischengekrätscht, die mich jetzt eben viel lieber mit Rollen fischen lässt, die gewisse Dinge von sich aus erledigen.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich am weinen....:http://www.centerpinangling.com/centerpinreels.html
> 
> PS: Nicht durch die "Mooching reels" verwirren lassen - es gibt auch Nettes für den Posenangler... .


https://www.kingpinreels.com/shop/z475sv-sxbxj

Jetzt kannst heulen


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #Pin
> Ich habe mir jetzt endlich den Youngs China Nachbau bestellt. Ich werde nach Erhalt berichten, vielleicht wäre das für den ein oder Anderen hier interessant bevor ne evtl. Nicht gut funktionierende billig Pin gekauft wird



Auf den Bericht dazu freue ich mich sowieso schon, seit du angekündigt hattest, dir eine aus dem fernen Osten zu bestellen. Hast du nochmal einen Link zu deinem Modell?

@D1985: Wir wollten ja sowieso ursprünglic im Herbst mal am neuen Baggersee Feedern gehen, das muss ja auch noch nachgeholt werden, wenn das Wetter angenehmer ist. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich mir ja mal angucken, ob das rauszuppeln der Schnur in meinen Augen Sinn macht.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ebend, viele Wege führen zum Ziel eine Pin hat wenige Stärken aber viele Schwächen- aber ich denke man sollte mal einen wütenden Großdöbel an einer Pin toben erlebt haben


Zum Üben: Bremse zuknallen, Rücklaufsperre ausschalten und per Backwinding drillen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/fnz4d88
Lustigerweise sieht sie den Young Rollen sehr ähnlich https://www.friedfischen.de/rollen/centrepins/ ich hoffe, dass Young quasi in China bauen lässt und ich nem Zulieferer gefunden habe 
hat sich leider alles etwas verzögert aber da heute das Geld für die ETW kam und wir endlich wieder atmen können habe ich die Chance genutzt und für 100 euronen in China bestellt


----------



## rhinefisher

Du hast Mumm..!
Jetzt bin ich auf das Ergebniß gespannt..
Wenn die Dinger OK sind, werde ich mir das auch mal überlegen..


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/fnz4d88
> 
> hat sich leider alles etwas verzögert aber da heute das Geld für die ETW kam und wir endlich wieder atmen können habe ich die Chance genutzt und für 100 euronen in China bestellt


Häßlich ist sie jedenfalls nicht!

Mach bloss nicht den Fehler und fische zu leicht und will nicht gleich alles.  Man muss sich an die Dinger gewöhnen UND das passende Gewässer haben. Dann kommt auch Freude auf.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hab ja derzeit noch Minimaxens Cyprinus Emperor als Geisel/Leihgabe. Am meisten Spaß macht die Pin bei hochwasser an der Fulle aber mit Bolo und wurfübungen...


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/fnz4d88
> Lustigerweise sieht sie den Young Rollen sehr ähnlich https://www.friedfischen.de/rollen/centrepins/ ich hoffe, dass Young quasi in China bauen lässt und ich nem Zulieferer gefunden habe
> hat sich leider alles etwas verzögert aber da heute das Geld für die ETW kam und wir endlich wieder atmen können habe ich die Chance genutzt und für 100 euronen in China bestellt



Danke, die ist in der Tat sehr hübsch und damit umso interessanter!


----------



## Andal

An maximal langen Stangen, oder halt vertikal vom Boot, spielen sie auch noch ihre Vorteile aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auf den Bericht dazu freue ich mich sowieso schon, seit du angekündigt hattest, dir eine aus dem fernen Osten zu bestellen. Hast du nochmal einen Link zu deinem Modell?
> 
> @D1985: Wir wollten ja sowieso ursprünglic im Herbst mal am neuen Baggersee Feedern gehen, das muss ja auch noch nachgeholt werden, wenn das Wetter angenehmer ist. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich mir ja mal angucken, ob das rauszuppeln der Schnur in meinen Augen Sinn macht.



Wär ich dabei. Letztes Jahr habe ich eine recht interessante Stelle gefunden, ist allerdings etwas umständlicher da zum Platz zu kommen (Südufer, linke Bucht) Aktivität war zumindest da, Rest am See "tot". Anfang April gehts auch noch zur Gehle.


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht soviel ausgeben willst wäre die DAM Quick Shadow Centrepin genau das richtige. Nach dem Einlaufen und etwas modifizieren läuft die wie ne 1.



Auch ne Überlegung wert.. .
Oder diese Felchenrolle von Balzer - 5 zöllig und 120gr.. .
Soetwas könnte man auch leichter mal begrabbeln.. .


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch nen kulinarischen Abstecher ins Frischeparadies?


Jupp, was gegessen und bisschen eingekauft z.B. Karree vom Duroc-Schwein.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch ne Überlegung wert.. .
> Oder diese Felchenrolle von Balzer - 5 zöllig und 120gr.. .
> Soetwas könnte man auch leichter mal begrabbeln.. .


Ich hatte sie schon in der Hand - für "Weißfüsch" und Renken bestimmt super aber mir rein gefühlt zu schwachbrüstig


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie schon in der Hand - für "Weißfüsch" und Renken bestimmt super aber mir rein gefühlt zu schwachbrüstig


Renken machen deutlich mehr Zauber, als Weissfische und die gleichen Laufrollen werden auch auf Forellen, Barben und Äschen mit dem Zapfen gefischt. Die sind stabiler, als sie aussehen.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch ne Überlegung wert.. .
> Oder diese Felchenrolle von Balzer - 5 zöllig und 120gr.. .
> Soetwas könnte man auch leichter mal begrabbeln.. .


Auf jeden Fall brauchbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab die Story zum letzen Döbelfang mal in der IG verewigt, Jungs.


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Jupp, was gegessen und bisschen eingekauft z.B. Karree vom Duroc-Schwein.


Bist wieder zurück aus Altona?Ist Altona jetzt wider sicher?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich möchte nochmal anmerken dass ich bis auf die Lieferzeiten sehr zufrieden mit den Anbietern bei Ali bin.
Mittlerweile bieten sie Rechnungszahlung bei Klarna an, also geht man ein sehr überschaubares Risiko ein


----------



## Andal

Stimmt. Teilweise dauert es ewig. Aber über Ebay und Paypal ist es recht safe.


----------



## Tobias85

Ja, Ali und die Lieferzeiten. Aber dafür ist es eben schweinebillig. Das eröffnet eine anglerische Vielfalt an Gerät, die man (oder ich zumindest) sonst nicht unbedingt finanzieren könnte. 



D1985 schrieb:


> Wär ich dabei. Letztes Jahr habe ich eine recht interessante Stelle gefunden, ist allerdings etwas umständlicher da zum Platz zu kommen (Südufer, linke Bucht) Aktivität war zumindest da, Rest am See "tot". Anfang April gehts auch noch zur Gehle.



Wundert mich, weil ja grade die Nord-Ost-Ecke schön flach ist. Eigentlich wollt ich das Wetter nutzen, und da mal ausführlich loten und interessante Stellen finden, aber irgendwie mangelt es noch an Motivation. Auf was willst du an der Gehle gehen?

Dafür hab ich ne schöne Stelle gefunden, wo im Sommer sicher was auf Schleie gehen sollte, sofern welche drin sitzen. Zeig/erzähl ich dir dann auch.  Überhaupt bin ich sehr gespannt auf die erste Fangstatistik zu dem See, dann weiß man auch, was da in welchen Größen drin sitzt. Neulich wurde mir gesagt, der See war vorher privat verpachtet an einen Händler aus der Gegend und wer weiß, was und wie der da besetzt hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, Ali und die Lieferzeiten. Aber dafür ist es eben schweinebillig. Das eröffnet eine anglerische Vielfalt an Gerät, die man (oder ich zumindest) sonst nicht unbedingt finanzieren könnte.
> 
> 
> 
> Wundert mich, weil ja grade die Nord-Ost-Ecke schön flach ist. Eigentlich wollt ich das Wetter nutzen, und da mal ausführlich loten und interessante Stellen finden, aber irgendwie mangelt es noch an Motivation. Auf was willst du an der Gehle gehen?
> 
> Dafür hab ich ne schöne Stelle gefunden, wo im Sommer sicher was auf Schleie gehen sollte, sofern welche drin sitzen. Zeig/erzähl ich dir dann auch.  Überhaupt bin ich sehr gespannt auf die erste Fangstatistik zu dem See, dann weiß man auch, was da in welchen Größen drin sitzt. Neulich wurde mir gesagt, der See war vorher privat verpachtet an einen Händler aus der Gegend und wer weiß, was und wie der da besetzt hat.



Gehle mal schauen, ob eine Forelle da ist oder Barsch. Wenn kleine Döbel beissen aber auch egal. Die nehme ich dann als Köfi im Mai.

Im See sind auf jeden Fall Schleien drin.





Ansonsten weiss ich von Hecht, aber die werden oft vom Boot aus gefangen. Das Ufer ist leider ja extrem flach. Werde im Sommer auch öfter da sitzen, habe ich mir schon fest vorgenommen. Eher wegen der etwas einzigartigeren Tierwelt, aber wenn man schon da ist kann man auch gleich ne Rute ins Wasser lassen.


----------



## Andal

Gehle sagt mir jetzt gar nichts. Kannst du das bitte mal näher beschreiben!?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Gehle sagt mir jetzt gar nichts. Kannst du das bitte mal näher beschreiben!?



Sollte bestimmt gehe heißen !?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Gehle ist unser Vereinsbach bzw. einer von vielen. Überwiegend sehr schmal und flach, zumindest der Oberlauf, den wir gepachtet haben. Sind aber manchmal keine schlechten Fische drin, auch wenn man da wohl eher nur Stichlinge vermuten würde.


----------



## Zander Jonny

D1985 schrieb:


> Gehle ist unser Vereinsbach bzw. einer von vielen. Überwiegend sehr schmal und flach, zumindest der Oberlauf, den wir gepachtet haben. Sind aber manchmal keine schlechten Fische drin, auch wenn man da wohl eher nur Stichlinge vermuten würde.



Bestimmt viel kleine Barsche ?


----------



## Minimax

Boah, Jungs,
hier dreht sich aber das Cnetrepin Karussell, sehr interessant alles. Ich persönlich muss sagen, das sowohl die Onega-Rollen sowie die Ron Thompson (gleiche Fabrikate m.M.n.) bei mir auf tiefe Skepsis stossen: Ich habe mir einst als allerallererste so eine Onega gekauft und hab sie ums verrecken nicht zum laufen gekriegt, es war ein schweres, schwergängiges Eisen. Sie ist dann irgendwie aus meinem Fundus verschwunden, einzig die praktische Mittelschraube ziert nun die Cyprinus die Sir @Kochtopf zur Zeit nutzt- und auf dessen Chinapin ich unheimlich gespannt bin. (Diese ist glaube ich bis auf die Farbe baugleich mit der, die der wunderbare Graeme Pullen hier vorstellt: 



)
Andererseits: DIe vielen interessanten Tuningtips könnten vielleicht auch die Onegas und die Ron Thompson fit machen- da wäre ich auch sehr an den Ergebnissen interessiert,
aber, noch bleib ich skeptisch. Und auch bei der Balzer Achsrolle, der trau ich nicht übern Weg: Aber das ist natürlich leicht gesagt, die hatte ich noch nie in der Hand. Früher habe ich auch zu unrecht die DAM scheel angesehen (Vermutlich, weil sie nicht nach irgendeinem englischen FLuss oder Stadt benannt war) Ich hab mal eine in die Hand bekommen, und, was soll ich sagen, es ist eine absolut brauchbare Standard-Issue Pin zu nem sehr guten Preis (und leicht verfügbar).
Was ich seltsam finde: Normalerweise machen mir solche Tackle Diskussionen immer Appetit auf Neuanschaffungen, aber denkt Euch nur: Statt neues Begehren zu wecken, weckt die angeregte Plauderei eine tiefe, innige Liebe zu meiner Lieblingspin und den Wunsch endlich mal wieder mit ihr zu fischen, vmtl. ists wie the Andal sagt, man braucht eigentlich nur eine dieser Rollen. Höchstens so ne uralte Holzrolle, die wär noch was. Dunkles Holz und Messing sind halt ein Wert an sich.
hg
Minimax

EDIT: oh, sorry, @Welpi : Nay, das war nicht die drachenbehütete Schatzhöhle, sondern ein Angelladen fussläufig von meiner Wohnung: Auf Raubfisch spezialisiert, kaum vernünftige Nübsis, groteske Posen, schmales Hakenregal, Madenquali mal so, mal so, aber dafür immer ne nette Plauderei, ein Automatenkaffee und kräftiges Abrunden _per Artikel: _Also mein Angelladen. Ihr wisst ja: Stand by your Angelladen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bestimmt viel kleine Barsche ?



Kleine Barsche ab und zu. Hatte da vor einigen Jahren aber auch viele um die 40. Auf dem Bild sind nur ein Paar, waren wohl so 7-8 insgesamt in der Größe. Auch auffällig dunkel, einige Barsche komplett schwarz. Sonst aber von den Fischen her überwiegend Döbel und Aland (hier meist kleinere Fische) und mal eine Forelle durch Besatz. Die wandern wohl auch ab, da Unterstände fehlen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Centerpin iss doch durch


D1985 schrieb:


> Kleine Barsche ab und zu. Hatte da vor einigen Jahren aber auch viele um die 40. Auf dem Bild sind nur ein Paar, waren wohl so 7-8 insgesamt in der Größe. Auch auffällig dunkel, einige Barsche komplett schwarz. Sonst aber von den Fischen her überwiegend Döbel und Aland (hier meist kleinere Fische) und mal eine Forelle durch Besatz. Die wandern wohl auch ab, da Unterstände fehlen.



So fette Barsche hätte ich da nicht vermutet.


----------



## Minimax

D1985 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sind nur ein Paar, waren wohl so 7-8 insgesamt in der Größe.


Sehr interessant gefärbt, der fast schwarze Iro sieht abgefahren aus. Interessant auch die ganz unterschiedlichen Wuchsformen der beiden rechten Exemplare.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Centerpin iss doch durch
> 
> 
> So fette Barsche hätte ich da nicht vermutet.



Da hab ich mich auch gewundert. Die kamen wohl von der Weser hoch. Das Beste ist auch, dass man die Bisse sehen kann durch das klare Wasser. Immer recht spannend.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessant gefärbt, der fast schwarze Iro sieht abgefahren aus. Interessant auch die ganz unterschiedlichen Wuchsformen der beiden rechten Exemplare.



Der schönste Barsch war dieser hier. Zwar noch eher klein, aber schön dunkel...


----------



## Minimax

Totaler Khorne-Chaos Dwarf: Schwarz mit blutroten Flossen
WIe mags zu der Dunkelfärbung kommen: Humin im Wasser, ists da anmoorig?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Hat man mir mal erklärt, aber schon wieder vergessen. Eigentlich ganz normales Bachwasser, kein Moor in der Gegend.


----------



## Andal

Beim Barsch, sagt man, hinge die Färbung vor allem vom Habitat ab. Im Kraut bunt, im Freiwasser eher käsig und aus der Tiefe teilweise fast schwarz. Tief dürfte da als Grund aber vermutlich komplett wegfallen.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Danke fürs Teilen des Videos. Graeme ist schon echt ein Entertainer. Seine Fähigkeiten als Angler sind wohl unbestritten, aber teilweise ist die Inszenierung schon etwas wild (in diesem Video nicht so sehr, angenehm, wie er den Tackle-Wahnsinn auf die Schippe nimmt).
Das Keschernetz gehört definitiv zu den häßlichsten Angel-Utensilien, die ich je sehen mußte. Die Pin hingegen ist ja vergleichsweise zurückhaltend gestaltet. Nicht klassisch, aber keineswegs unansehnlich.


----------



## Andal

Aber das Zeug funktioniert und kostet nicht viel. Mehr wollte Plaudertäschen Graeme ja nicht mitteilen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Barsch, sagt man, hinge die Färbung vor allem vom Habitat ab. Im Kraut bunt, im Freiwasser eher käsig und aus der Tiefe teilweise fast schwarz. Tief dürfte da als Grund aber vermutlich komplett wegfallen.



Bringt mich auf eine Idee wieso der so dunkel ist. Vielleicht hat er längere Zeit in Dunkelheit gelebt. Der Bach geht an einer Stelle unter den Mittellandkanal durch.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Barsch, sagt man, hinge die Färbung vor allem vom Habitat ab. Im Kraut bunt, im Freiwasser eher käsig und aus der Tiefe teilweise fast schwarz. Tief dürfte da als Grund aber vermutlich komplett wegfallen.



Wenn man in Teichen „grünliches Wasser” hat, ist dies selten zum Vorteil der Färbung der dort lebenden Fische. Ein paar Teiche in meiner Umgebung beherbergen furchtbar fahle, leichenblasse Barsche. Plötz und Rotfeder geben auch kein schönes Bild ab.
Andererseits kenn ich aus schwedischen Gewässern Hechte und Barsche mit einem ins bräunliche gehenden dunklen Farbton.


----------



## Andal

Mit die tollsten Färbungen habe ich am Po und am Neusiedlersee beobachten können. Dort haben die juvenilen Brassen und die ausgewachsenen Zander eine richtig opalisiernde Färbung. Die Brassen ins blau-grüne, die Zander gegen rosa-weisslich. Sehr schön auffallende Fische!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das Keschernetz gehört definitiv zu den häßlichsten Angel-Utensilien, die ich je sehen mußte. Die Pin hingegen ist ja vergleichsweise zurückhaltend gestaltet. Nicht klassisch, aber keineswegs unansehnlich.




Das Keschernetz sieht tatsächlich ein bisschen aus wie ne Altenwindel für den Hulk. Furchtbar. Und der blaue Rallyestreifen bei der eigentlich coolen Pin ist aus meiner Perspektive abscheulich- ich kann nicht anders, tut mir leid,


----------



## Andal

Es lebe die Farbe - der Rest ist eh monochrom genug.


----------



## geomas

#Rallyestreifen: ob da ein dicker schwarzer Edding hilft? 
Den blauen Streifen find ich nicht gerade schön, aber verglichen mit der Rute und dem Netz des Grauens ist die Pin auch mit Streifen noch angenehm anzusehen.


Die alte Avonrute mit der 90er Jahre Hexxbrxxx-Shimano kenn ich aus seinen alten Videos, diese Combo gefällt mir deutlich besser als sein neues Spaßgerät. Auch wenn Rolle und Rute optisch auch in diesem Fall nicht ganz harmonieren.


----------



## Peter_Piper

Hallo,
was mich als stiller Mitleser beim Thema Pin ein wenig verwundert ist, das die TF Gear bisher in keinster Weise erwähnt wurde. Woran mag dies liegen? Hat sie keiner auf dem Schirm, oder ist sie einfach Sch...e? Preislich liegt sie knapp unter der DAM und Chinakonsorten.


----------



## Andal

Es gab mal Zeiten, da galten honiggelbe Ruten als das Maß aller Dinge... und alles von Rang und Namen kam honiggelb daher...


----------



## Andal

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was mich als stiller Mitleser beim Thema Pin ein wenig verwundert ist, das die TF Gear bisher in keinster Weise erwähnt wurde. Woran mag dies liegen? Hat sie keiner auf dem Schirm, oder ist sie einfach Sch...e? Preislich liegt sie knapp unter der DAM und Chinakonsorten.


Vertreibt die einer in D? Liefern alle Läden aus GB nach D?


----------



## Peter_Piper

naja, gibts in der Bucht inkl. Lieferung nach D, AD liefert ebenfalls problemlos nach D (ich meine sogar kostenlos) 
da macht es keinen großen Unterschied ob ich bei Ali bestelle oder auf der Insel, oder?


----------



## geomas

^ anglingdirect liefert offenbar nach D, sogar zu günstigen Konditionen. Ist in Sachen Versand/Umtausch vermutlich auch problemloser als „Ali”.
War TF Gear nicht früher mit Matt Hayes „zusammen”? 
Egal, die Rolle gefällt mir persönlich optisch nicht. Dann lieber ne alte in „good user”-Zustand.
Aber danke für den Hinweis, @Peter_Piper !


----------



## Andal

Das ist wieder so eine Ansichtssache. Ich kaufe blind eigentlich nur die ganz einfachen Sachen, wo man wirklich nix falsch machen kann, oder die so billig sind, dass es auch wieder wurscht ist. Bei Ruten und Rollen hab ich schon gerne die Option, dass ich es auch wieder problemlos zurückgeben kann. Für Experimente dazwischen bin ich zu arm.


----------



## Minimax

@Peter_Piper :
EDIT: Offenbar hab ich beim editieren einen Teil des Posts gelöscht, ich hoffe ich konnts noch rekonstruieren):
Ich glaub, die TF Gear ist einfach aus dem Raster gefallen, weil sie nie jemand von uns hatte.
Das mag Zufall sein, denn sie wird in englischen Foren gelobt, und auch der Eindruck deutet auf eine vernünfte Rolle hin, denn:
Generell gibt es eine "Familie" günstiger Funktionaler Pins (m.M.n. aus einer Fabrik) die in vielerlei Gestalt angeboten wird. Ihre Merkmale sind:
4,5zoll Durchmesser, 1zoll Spulenbreite, laufen auf zwei Kugellager und haben keine Pin, sondern ein Stahlröhrchen als Achse, in das oben ein Gewinde gefrässt ist, in das eine Schraube kommt die die Spule arretiert. Bei manchen Modellen ists ne einfache Kreuzschraube, bei anderen (wie der TF) eine mit Geriffelten Drehknopf. Der Rollenfuss ist nie genietet oder gefräßt, sondern immer oben an den Rand der Rückenplatte angeschraubt. Diese Rollen weisen einen Klicker mit ner kleinen dreieckigen Nuss auf, der Klickerschalter ist immer auf der Rückenplatte und nie auf dem Rand. Sie alle weisen 2 Schraublöcher für den meist mitgelieferten Lineguard auf, der immer aus einem kräftigen Draht besteht, der den vorderen unteren 90 grad Sektor der Rolle abdeckt. Keine von ihnen besitzt eine einstellbare Hemmung. Ihr einziger Mangel in der Praxis ist, dass sie aufgrund der Toleranz zwischen Spule und Platte beim Batting, oder Everard-mäßigem Schnellspulen dazu tendieren können, das sich die Schnur hinter die Spule legt und fizz produziert ("Schnurfressen"). Das ist aber angesichts des Preis-Leistungsverhälnisses verschmerzbar und auch bei sorgfältigem Gebrauch vermeidbar. Im Grunde laufen diese Rollen so leicht wie die wesentlich teureren Youngsmodelle und co mith ihren Pins: Denn diese laufen hauptsächlich auch über 2 Kugellager.
 @ Kochtopf: Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein Photo vom Innenleben der Cyprinus einstellen, wo man das "Pin" Röhrchen und den Clicker Mechanismus erkennen kann?

Im oben genannten Rahmen gibt's sie in vielerlei Gestalt, wenn man sich mal die Bilder anschaut, sind die Familienähnlichkeit und die immer gleichen oben angegebenen Details nicht zu übersehen. Lasst euch nicht von den Löchern und Aussparungen ablenken) Typische Vertreter wären die Cyprinus Emperor, die Marco Cortesi, die DAM Quick Shadow, Advanta Ikon, Okuma Avanta und vmtl. Sheffield, und auch die TF Gear. Ich denke, die alle tun sich nicht viel und sind alle gut angelbar.

Preislich unterhalb dieser Familie gibt es die Onega/Ron THompson Rollen, die sich durch ihren Breiten Spulenrand, die zwei Clickerschalter auf der Rückenplatte und die schwere und Schwergängie Konstruktion verraten,
Preislich darüber sind neue günstige Rollen mit echten Speichen wie die Chinarolle von Kochtopf und die von Graeme Pullen vorgestellte, diese verfügen über eine einstellbare Hemmung und offenbar über eine Pin, wie die Madenschraube auf der Nabe anzeigt (Wobei sie auch hauptsächlich über zwei Kugellager laufen dürften).

Ich schätze, ihren Döbel fangen sie alle,

hg
Minimax

EDIT EDIT: Oh, Kott, entschuldigt bitte, das hört sich alles so apodiktisch und selbstgewiss an: Das sollte es nicht sein- es handelt scih lediglich um meine Beobachtungen und beruht zu einem Gutteil auf Vermutungen, ich meins nicht als totale Wahrheit, sondern einfach als eine Theorie- beweisen kann ichs nämlich nicht! Es ist als bitte nur als Diskussionsbeitrag zu verstehen


----------



## Dorschbremse

Wir geben einfach der Uhrzeit die Schuld daran....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Andererseits: DIe vielen interessanten Tuningtips könnten vielleicht auch die Onegas und die Ron Thompson fit machen- da wäre ich auch sehr an den Ergebnissen interessiert,
> aber, noch bleib ich skeptisch. Und auch bei der Balzer Achsrolle, der trau ich nicht übern Weg: Aber das ist natürlich leicht gesagt, die hatte ich noch nie in der Hand. Früher habe ich auch zu unrecht die DAM scheel angesehen (Vermutlich, weil sie nicht nach irgendeinem englischen FLuss oder Stadt benannt war) Ich hab mal eine in die Hand bekommen, und, was soll ich sagen, es ist eine absolut brauchbare Standard-Issue Pin zu nem sehr guten Preis (und leicht verfügbar).
> Was ich seltsam finde: Normalerweise machen mir solche Tackle Diskussionen immer Appetit auf Neuanschaffungen, aber denkt Euch nur: Statt neues Begehren zu wecken, weckt die angeregte Plauderei eine tiefe, innige Liebe zu meiner Lieblingspin und den Wunsch endlich mal wieder mit ihr zu fischen, vmtl. ists wie the Andal sagt, man braucht eigentlich nur eine dieser Rollen. Höchstens so ne uralte Holzrolle, die wär noch was. Dunkles Holz und Messing sind halt ein Wert an sich.
> hg
> Minimax



Mit deiner Aussage muss ich dir total recht geben nur wer hat nicht gern mal etwas neues in seinem Fundus?
Aba ja mit einer Lieblingsrolle, sei sie auch noch so lediert, fischt es sich ganz anders. Allein schon die Erlebnisse mit solch einem Gerät lassen einem immer wide rins Schwärmen kommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal anmerken dass ich bis auf die Lieferzeiten sehr zufrieden mit den Anbietern bei Ali bin.
> Mittlerweile bieten sie Rechnungszahlung bei Klarna an, also geht man ein sehr überschaubares Risiko ein



Mit Ali bin ich recht zufrieden - letztes Jahr habe ich dort gut 2 Dutzend Sachen bestellt, wovon 1 nicht geliefert wurde und 1 nur zu einem Drittel.
Mein "Du bist aber Mutig" bezog sich auf die zu erwartende Qualität: Wenn man genauer hinschaut, sieht die Verarbeitung schon recht gruselig aus.. .
Es ist doch eigentlich kein großes Ding, soetwas günstig zu bauen, man muß es nur finden - hoffe ich mal..


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber rhine (ich darf dich doch rhine nennen?),
Von der Qualität her wirkt die Chinapin auf mich wie jede andere Pin im Preisrahmen von pi mal Daumen 100 Flocken und sieht in weiten Teilen baugleich wie die Cyprinus Emperor aus und die ist durchaus tauglich. Insofern bin ich gelassen und freue mich auf die Rolle, auch weil @dawurzelsepp s Tuningtipps sicher noch einiges rausholen können.
Btw wurde die Rolle bereits gestern auf den Versandweg gebracht. Vielleicht wird es ja noch was diese Saison


----------



## rhinefisher

Du darfst dir aussuchen wie Du mich nennst....
Wäre ja toll, wenn diese Rolle venünftig zu fischen ist - dann bestelle ich mir auch eine und gut iss..


----------



## rhinefisher

Die Cyprinus Emperor gefällt mir recht gut - kennt jemand eine Bezugsqulle!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Auf der Cyprinus Seite steht, dass sie bald wieder zur Verfügung stehen soll.


----------



## rhinefisher

Vor lauter Frust habe ich mir jetzt eine "TF Gear" bestellt.
Die sieht so aus, als wäre sie halbwegs gut verarbeitet.
Auf jeden Fall hat sich das mit den teuren Teilen erstmal erledigt..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp s Tuningtipps sicher noch einiges rausholen können.
> Btw wurde die Rolle bereits gestern auf den Versandweg gebracht. Vielleicht wird es ja noch was diese Saison



Sehr interessante Rolle, die hatte ich noch nicht gekannt....bin da sehr gespannt wie die Erfahrungen damit sind.
Das einlaufen würde ich auf jedenfall mal machen, das Fett in neuen Lagern ist am Anfang sowieso noch etwas zäh und schwergängig.
Dannach sollte sie runder und schneller laufen......aba Vorsicht mit neuer Schnur da hast dann schnell nen Schnursalat  wohl schon jedem passiert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das könnte die sein - oder!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und hat das gleiche Drillverhalten wie eine statio und ist damit unterlegen





Andal schrieb:


> Und genau da sind wir beim persönlichen Geschmack. Mir ist da eine gut funktionierende Rollenbremse deutlich lieber. Btw ist das vor allem auch ein Argument, dass quasi als "letztes" ins Rennen geführt wird.  Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte und habe ja solche Dinger und ich habe auch Erfahrung damit gesammelt - vor allem beim Renkenfischen, was ja wirklich fein ist - mir sind modernere Rollen einfach lieber.
> 
> Damit will ich aber auch keinem die (Vor-) Freude verderben. Da muss ein jeder seinen Weg finden.



Kleine Fische -- große Fische, intensiv reinfiebern -- entspannt für alles bereit sein,
sag ich da mal in einem Satz dazu.

Ich sehe das mehr wie Andal, vor allem wenn man nicht so auf damit rummachen und dem Spaß am probieren und beherrschen wollen usw. (mehr) steht.
Effizienz kann auch schön sein.

Ist vlt. sogar ähnlich wie das Fischen mit den verschiedenen Arten von langen Float/Bolo-Ruten und Stationärrolle, die mit Sbiro, Floater, Naturköder+Insekten, Kunstfusselköder u.a.m. viel mehr können und deutlich mehr Fische bringen, als beim Anwenden des klassischen "Wäscheleine" Schnurpeitschens mit Flugschnur und Fusselfliegen.
Soll aber jeder machen wie er will, *was oft das Überwinden selbstgesetzter Hürden bedeutet*, und was eben den persönlichen Spaß u. Erfolg bringt!

Dazu kann auch Rolle rückwärts kurbeln im Drill oder mit einer Hand auf den Rücken gebunden zum eigenen angeln gehören.


----------



## Tobias85

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Rolle, die hatte ich noch nicht gekannt....bin da sehr gespannt wie die Erfahrungen damit sind.
> Das einlaufen würde ich auf jedenfall mal machen, das Fett in neuen Lagern ist am Anfang sowieso noch etwas zäh und schwergängig.
> Dannach sollte sie runder und schneller laufen......aba Vorsicht mit neuer Schnur da hast dann schnell nen Schnursalat  wohl schon jedem passiert.



Gibt es denn eigentlich Fette/Öle, die besonders geeignet sind? Ich denke da z.B. an ein dünnes Nähmaschinenöl oder sogar Silikonöl statt schmierigem Rollenfett. Das dürfte der Leichtgängigkeit doch entgegenkommen. Zumal Silikonöl ja eigentlich auch nicht verharzt. Oder spricht da was gegen?




D1985 schrieb:


> Gehle mal schauen, ob eine Forelle da ist oder Barsch. Wenn kleine Döbel beissen aber auch egal. Die nehme ich dann als Köfi im Mai.
> 
> Im See sind auf jeden Fall Schleien drin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ansonsten weiss ich von Hecht, aber die werden oft vom Boot aus gefangen. Das Ufer ist leider ja extrem flach. Werde im Sommer auch öfter da sitzen, habe ich mir schon fest vorgenommen. Eher wegen der etwas einzigartigeren Tierwelt, aber wenn man schon da ist kann man auch gleich ne Rute ins Wasser lassen.



Schöne Schleien sind das und auch schöne Brassen dazwischen. Das macht ja schon mal Mut, den See genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.  Auch die anderen Videos von dem Kanal sind sehr aufschlussreich.

So dunkle Barsche hatte ich an der Gehle noch nie, und ich hatte da schon viele, aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sie ihre Färbung vom leben in den Dükerrohren haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eigentlich Fette/Öle, die besonders geeignet sind?


gibts genug, auch hier im Forum, Stichwort: Multirollen Baitcaster Tuning, notfalls auch "Stuff" zu Goldpreisen per Gramm ! 

Bimmelrudi macht auf ReelX, der kann Dir bestimmt genaueres zur Produktpalette sagen, wie Wollebre auch.

Mir reicht mein handgeschäumtes Formel1 Olja für die Rölleken


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das könnte die sein - oder!?



Da wäre es schon gleich zum überlegen ob man das überstehende Ende des Gehäuses beim Rollenfuß etwas einkürzt. siehe 10:23
Wenn dieses Stück noch weg wäre dann könnte die Schnur noch leichter über die Spule rutschen.

....ist jetzt nur ne Überlegung


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Modding und Schleifing is voll cool!


----------



## Kochtopf

Da @Tikey0815 Tony Miles Coarse Fishing Handbook in doppelter Ausführung in unterschiedlichen Gewändern geordert hatte machte ich aus seiner "Not" meine Tugend und begrüße den Neuzugang meiner "Bibliothek". Danke Tikey!


----------



## rhinefisher

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was mich als stiller Mitleser beim Thema Pin ein wenig verwundert ist, das die TF Gear bisher in keinster Weise erwähnt wurde. Woran mag dies liegen? Hat sie keiner auf dem Schirm, oder ist sie einfach Sch...e? Preislich liegt sie knapp unter der DAM und Chinakonsorten.



Danke für den Tipp - scheint die Einzige zu sein, die wirklich verfügbar ist.
Habe jetzt mal eine bestellt, obwohl die optisch nicht ganz so meins ist, aber wenn sie läuft, ist ja alles gut.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> obwohl die optisch nicht ganz so meins ist


Sprühdose schwarz!


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher : Ich drück Dir die Daumen für ne schnelle Lieferung. Bitte berichte, wie die TF-Gear läuft (und wie die Lieferung lief).


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eigentlich Fette/Öle, die besonders geeignet sind? Ich denke da z.B. an ein dünnes Nähmaschinenöl oder sogar Silikonöl statt schmierigem Rollenfett. Das dürfte der Leichtgängigkeit doch entgegenkommen. Zumal Silikonöl ja eigentlich auch nicht verharzt. Oder spricht da was gegen?



Kein Fett an Centrepins!!
Alles was du brauchst ist ein hochwertiges Leichtlauföl, zb von ReelX.
Nähmaschinenöl ist eher ungeeignet.

Viel mehr entscheindend sind aber die verbauten Lager, sind die von mittelmäßiger Qualität, nützt auch der beste Schmierstoff nix.
Bei ner eher günstigen Pin würd ich persönlich ohne Achselzucken die Lager direkt austauschen, gute Lager sind z.T. deutlich teurer wie die komplette Rolle.

Ansonsten brauchs nicht viel...nen Lappen zum säubern (sehr wichtig bei Pins) und nur ganz wenig Öl.


----------



## Tobias85

Super, vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kein Fett an Centrepins!!
> Alles was du brauchst ist ein hochwertiges Leichtlauföl, zb von ReelX.
> Nähmaschinenöl ist eher ungeeignet.
> 
> Viel mehr entscheindend sind aber die verbauten Lager, sind die von mittelmäßiger Qualität, nützt auch der beste Schmierstoff nix.
> Bei ner eher günstigen Pin würd ich persönlich ohne Achselzucken die Lager direkt austauschen, gute Lager sind z.T. deutlich teurer wie die komplette Rolle.
> 
> Ansonsten brauchs nicht viel...nen Lappen zum säubern (sehr wichtig bei Pins) und nur ganz wenig Öl.


Lieber Bimmel (ich darf dich doch Bimmel nennen?),
Für mich als Vollpfosten: sind die Kugellager weltweit genormt und welche werden in der Regel verbaut sein? Was würdest du einem unbedarften Anglersmann als Preis Leistungssieger empfehlen?


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da @Tikey0815 Tony Miles Coarse Fishing Handbook in doppelter Ausführung in unterschiedlichen Gewändern geordert hatte machte ich aus seiner "Not" meine Tugend und begrüße den Neuzugang meiner "Bibliothek". Danke Tikey!


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was Du dazu schreibst, ich bin von dem Buch ganz angetan, klasse "ramontische Einleitung" und ziemlich ins Detail gehend.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Bimmel (ich darf dich doch Bimmel nennen?),
> Für mich als Vollpfosten: sind die Kugellager weltweit genormt und welche werden in der Regel verbaut sein? Was würdest du einem unbedarften Anglersmann als Preis Leistungssieger empfehlen?



Die Größen ansich sind schon genormt unabhängig vom Hersteller (siehe DIN 623), allerdings werden je nach Rollenmodell natürlich unterschiedliche Größen verbaut.
Von daher kann ich dir so salopp keine kompatible Größe nennen, die mußt du halt bei deiner Rolle ausbauen und ausmessen (Außen/Innendurchmesser, Dicke).
Dann kommen noch andre Faktoren hinzu wie zb:

- offene Lager (kaum Reibungswiderstand, einfach zu schmieren aber schmutzanfällig) finden öfter Anwendung innerhalb des Getriebes einer Rolle (Großrad zb)
- Kennzeichnung "ZZ oder auch 2Z" im Namen -> geschlossene Lager mit Metalldeckelabdichtung (wartungsarm, für höhere Drehzahlen gut geeignet, recht unanfällig gegen Temperaturerhöhung durch Reibung) findet man fast bzw.  immer auf dem Pinion
- Kennzeichnung "2RS" im Namen -> geschlossene Lager mit Kunststoffabdichtung (wartungsarm, weitgehend Schmutz/Feuchtigkeitsresistent, erhöhter Reibungswiderstand, nur für Temperaturen bis 100 Grad ) auch öfter zu finden am Großrad, unter der Spule, Oscillation Gear, Knob etc.

Desweiteren, und das ist bei Rollen je nach Einsatzgebiet auch nicht unwichtig, aus welchem Material die Lager sind.
Es gibt ganz einfache Stahlkugellager, die für die normale Süßwasserfischerei in Statios vollkommen ausreichend sind.
Edelstahlkugellager finden eher im Salzwasserbereich Anwendung, oder wenn das Material sehr oft auch baden geht.
Keramik/Hybridlager werden für Angelrollen eigentlich kaum verbaut (wenn dann im Multibereich/Baitcaster), haben durchaus einige Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile (Geräuschkulisse)

Hinzukommt natürlich auch die Fettung des Lagers, diese richtet sich natürlich auch nach dem Einsatzzweck.

Und auch wenn die Norm für alle Hersteller identisch ist, sind nicht alle gleicher Qualität.
Du kannst dir japanische Lager einbauen und glücklich werden, oder auch welche vom Ali und das kotzen kriegen.
Mitunter liegen zwischen Lagern unterschiedlicher Hersteller auch Welten.
SKF ist hier in Deutschland bekannt für gute Qualität, in Übersee wird sehr oft bei BocaBearings geordert. Das Maß der Dinge sind aber immernoch Lager aus Japan, teilweise auch Malaysia.
In Rollen sind derartige Lager nur schwer zu schrotten unter normalen Umständen.


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt habt Ihr mich auch angefixt und ich werde dieses Jahr auch mal vermehrt mit der Pin Made in Korea angeln. Neben dem Tietjenteich ist noch ein Abzugsgraben mit geringer Strömung und nur ca. 3 bis 4 m breit. Bin mal gespannt wie es läuft an der Match. Posenmäßig müßte ich wohl noch geziehlt aufrüsten denn die normalen Sticks von Peterle sind wohl doch nicht so geeignet. Mal sehen was es noch so gibt, oder sollte man gleich auf Eigenbau setzen.

Ja, Alande gibt es in der Weser. Das Jahr ist noch lang und ich werde mal sehen was so geht.

LG Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Größen ansich sind schon genormt unabhängig vom Hersteller (siehe DIN 623), allerdings werden je nach Rollenmodell natürlich unterschiedliche Größen verbaut.
> Von daher kann ich dir so salopp keine kompatible Größe nennen, die mußt du halt bei deiner Rolle ausbauen und ausmessen (Außen/Innendurchmesser, Dicke).
> Dann kommen noch andre Faktoren hinzu wie zb:
> 
> - offene Lager (kaum Reibungswiderstand, einfach zu schmieren aber schmutzanfällig) finden öfter Anwendung innerhalb des Getriebes einer Rolle (Großrad zb)
> - Kennzeichnung "ZZ oder auch 2Z" im Namen -> geschlossene Lager mit Metalldeckelabdichtung (wartungsarm, für höhere Drehzahlen gut geeignet, recht unanfällig gegen Temperaturerhöhung durch Reibung) findet man fast bzw.  immer auf dem Pinion
> - Kennzeichnung "2RS" im Namen -> geschlossene Lager mit Kunststoffabdichtung (wartungsarm, weitgehend Schmutz/Feuchtigkeitsresistent, erhöhter Reibungswiderstand, nur für Temperaturen bis 100 Grad ) auch öfter zu finden am Großrad, unter der Spule, Oscillation Gear, Knob etc.
> 
> Desweiteren, und das ist bei Rollen je nach Einsatzgebiet auch nicht unwichtig, aus welchem Material die Lager sind.
> Es gibt ganz einfache Stahlkugellager, die für die normale Süßwasserfischerei in Statios vollkommen ausreichend sind.
> Edelstahlkugellager finden eher im Salzwasserbereich Anwendung, oder wenn das Material sehr oft auch baden geht.
> Keramik/Hybridlager werden für Angelrollen eigentlich kaum verbaut (wenn dann im Multibereich/Baitcaster), haben durchaus einige Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile (Geräuschkulisse)
> 
> Hinzukommt natürlich auch die Fettung des Lagers, diese richtet sich natürlich auch nach dem Einsatzzweck.
> 
> Und auch wenn die Norm für alle Hersteller identisch ist, sind nicht alle gleicher Qualität.
> Du kannst dir japanische Lager einbauen und glücklich werden, oder auch welche vom Ali und das kotzen kriegen.
> Mitunter liegen zwischen Lagern unterschiedlicher Hersteller auch Welten.
> SKF ist hier in Deutschland bekannt für gute Qualität, in Übersee wird sehr oft bei BocaBearings geordert. Das Maß der Dinge sind aber immernoch Lager aus Japan, teilweise auch Malaysia.
> In Rollen sind derartige Lager nur schwer zu schrotten unter normalen Umständen.


Danke, jetzt bin ich ein bisschen schlauer. Kann sein dass ich dich in einigen Wochen nochmal behellige... 

@Tricast findest du es auch verdächtig, das Andal und Aland aus den gleichen Buchstaben gebildet werden? Zufällig...?!


----------



## Kochtopf

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cWnOkKfm

Neben dem recht günstigen Preis und dem niedrigen Gewicht vonunter 400gr für 7,2m Länge bin ich über die Art der Ringe gestolpert. Hat die schon wer gesehen? Erfahrungen hierzu?

Und den Markennamen Jean Pole finde ich großartig, btw


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tricast findest du es auch verdächtig, das Andal und Aland aus den gleichen Buchstaben gebildet werden? Zufällig...?!


Musst du unbedingt mein alter Ego so barsch enttarnen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Musst du unbedingt mein alter Ego so *barsch* enttarnen?


Ich dachte wir reden von Alanden?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cWnOkKfm
> 
> Neben dem recht günstigen Preis und dem niedrigen Gewicht vonunter 400gr für 7,2m Länge bin ich über die Art der Ringe gestolpert. Hat die schon wer gesehen? Erfahrungen hierzu?
> 
> Und den Markennamen Jean Pole finde ich großartig, btw


Schaut mir schwer nach "butterweicher" ISO Rute aus... hast du Kaianlagen, Ufermauern u.dgl. vor der Haustüre!?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gewicht geht OK aber die komischen geklebten Plasteringe mit Metalleinlage sehen fragwürdig aus.

Bestell mal und schreib ein Review.


----------



## Kochtopf

40gr WG ist ja schon fast stellfisch
Wir haben steilufer - bitte mehr info, was ist ne isorute?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 40gr WG ist ja schon fast stellfisch
> Wir haben steilufer - bitte mehr info, was ist ne isorute?




Sowat:


----------



## Andal

Das Iso Fishing ist so eine Art ultaleichtes Uferfischen aus Fernost, erfunden in Japan und Korea. Es wird kaum geworfen und viel mit übernassem Futter gearbeitet. Die ewig langen Ruten sind recht weich, immer ziemlich parabolisch... zum leichten Stellfischen und Treibangeln in unseren Flüssen ist da eine gleichlange Bolo mit entsprechendem WG auch nicht teurer, aber eben viel geeigneter. Alleine schon wegen den Ringen. Die wäre zwar auch materialmäßig nicht übel, aber halt so gar nicht für Abzug und Wurf gemacht.


----------



## Peter_Piper

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tricast findest du es auch verdächtig, das Andal und Aland aus den gleichen Buchstaben gebildet werden? Zufällig...?!



You made my day! Herrlich!


----------



## Peter_Piper

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hier mal an dieser Stelle ganz herzlich für die kompetenten Infos & Ratschläge zum Thema Centrepin bedanken!
Jungs, ihr seid SUPER!!!


----------



## Andal

Wobei echtes und gutes Iso-Zeug enorm was kostet... da wird dementsprechend auch viel Ferienangelgerät gehökert...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke Männers!


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt habt Ihr mich auch angefixt und ich werde dieses Jahr auch mal vermehrt mit der.. .........


:
Mich nicht, ich bin immun gegen die Dinger. ￼


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> :
> Mich nicht, ich bin immun gegen die Dinger. ￼


Ich nicht. Wenn sich mal wieder das passende Bacherl als Angelwässer auftut, dann werden die Dinger wieder herausgerissen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Wenn sich mal wieder das passende Bacherl als Angelwässer auftut, dann werden die Dinger wieder herausgerissen!


Besser haben als brauchen. Hashtag isso


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich probiere ja sehr viel aus, teilweise sehr abgefahrene Montagen usw, damit ich an die Fische komme .
Aber mit einer Pin kann ich mich irgendwie so garnicht anfreunden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Im Grunde sind diese "neuen" ISO Ruten doch bloß französiche Thonnyruten - nimmt man da sehr gerne zum Bootsfischen mit fester Pose.
Mit ner Moochingreel auf Karpfen und große Barben jedenfalls gut zu gebrauchen.. .


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind diese "neuen" ISO Ruten doch bloß französiche Thonnyruten - nimmt man da sehr gerne zum Bootsfischen mit fester Pose.
> Mit ner Moochingreel auf Karpfen und große Barben jedenfalls gut zu gebrauchen.. .


Ihr macht mich fertig, ISO Rute, Moochingreel... . Was ist denn ein Moochingreel? Hier lernt man jeden Tag was neues


----------



## Andal

Mooching Reels sind auch nur Achsrollen. Entsprechend robuster halt. um damit im östlichen Nordpazifik, Canada, Alaska... mit sepziell zugeschnittenen und angeköderten Heringen auf Lachse und Schwarzen Heilbutt zu schleppen.


----------



## Andal

Renkenrollen, Achsrollen, Wenderollen, Pins, Rolling Pins, Mooching Reels, Steelhead Reels, Alveys in allen Größen, Peche au Toc Rollen, Pimpel Rollen, Drillstockrollen, teilweise auch Fliegenrollen, u.s.w.u.s.f. alles das gleiche. Einfache Rollen - meistens sehr teuer verkauft - die alle irgendwie aus der Zeit gefallen sind und trotzdem immer noch ihre Berechtigung gehalten haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Und nicht zu vergessen die Sidecaster Australiens - da hat sich die Wenderolle stärker durchgesetzt


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen die Sidecaster Australiens - da hat sich die Wenderolle stärker durchgesetzt


Das sind ja die Alveys. Ein in sich geschlossenes, nicht mehr ganz so neuzeitliches, aber immer noch einfaches und funktionales Ruten- und Rollensystem.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ah!
Dieser proprietäre Rollenfuß ist ein Ärgernis


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



> Alveys in allen Größen



Ich hab zwar nur ne Alvey 425, aber die empfand ich nicht  als teuer.   Ziemlich unverwüstlich das Ding.

Eine der ausgefallensten Rollen dürfte die Phoenix Grizzly aus Südafrika sein.

Da wurde die Spule beim Werfen quer aufs Gehäuse gesteckt, nach dem Wurf dann wieder senkrecht montiert um wie bei einer Multirolle zu Kurbeln. Konnte leider keiner habhaft werden, die hätte ich gerne mal getestet.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ah!
> Dieser proprietäre Rollenfuß ist ein Ärgernis


Deswegen sollte man Alvey Rollen auch tunlichst an Alvey Ruten fischen ... es ist ein System und funktioniert auch so eimamprfrei.


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab zwar nur ne Alvey 425, aber die empfand ich nicht  als teuer.   Ziemlich unverwüstlich das Ding.
> 
> Eine der ausgefallensten Rollen dürfte die Phoenix Grizzly aus Südafrika sein.
> 
> Da wurde die Spule beim Werfen quer aufs Gehäuse gesteckt, nach dem Wurf dann wieder senkrecht montiert um wie bei einer Multirolle zu Kurbeln. Konnte leider keiner habhaft werden, die hätte ich gerne mal getestet.


Die wurden mal als die ultimativen Weitwurfrollen beim Surfcasting gehandelt. Abschließende Tests haben aber ergeben, dass diese Plastikklötze auch nicht besser funktionieren, als moderne Stationärrollen, oder gleich Mutis für die ganz schweren Fälle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Mooching Reels sind auch nur Achsrollen. Entsprechend robuster halt. um damit im östlichen Nordpazifik, Canada, Alaska... mit sepziell zugeschnittenen und angeköderten Heringen auf Lachse und Schwarzen Heilbutt zu schleppen.



Richtig, derartige kennt man fast ausnahmslos vom Lachstrolling...speziell Nordamerika, wo sie immernoch zum Einsatz kommen.
Es sind ganz einfach aufgebaute Rollen, ohne Chichi, Kugellager etc.
Die sehr groß dimensionierte Spule (da gehen gern mal 400-500m 0,40er und höher drauf) sitzt einfach auf nem Pin, auf dem dann auch die Bremse sitzt.
Solche Rollen hatten früher nur ne schöne laute Ratsche mittels Sperrklinke, heute auch oft ne ordentliche Rücklaufsperre.
Solche Rollen haben selten mehr wie 25 Bauteile, eher deutlich weniger.


----------



## Kochtopf

Klingt nach ner Wallerpin


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



> Die wurden mal als die ultimativen Weitwurfrollen beim Surfcasting gehandelt



Damit soll ja bis zu 297m weit geworfen werden können.

Da ich nie eine in der Hand hatte, kann ich nichts zu Qualität und Handling sagen.


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Damit soll ja bis zu 297m weit geworfen werden können.
> 
> Da ich nie eine in der Hand hatte, kann ich nichts zu Qualität und Handling sagen.


Quer zum Strand, bei optimalem Wind und nur mit einem Blei, ohne jede Montage... und sie ist irgendwie doch recht unschön.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klingt nach ner Wallerpin



Wirst lachen, aber die Idee kam mir auch schonmal....in irgendeinem Alptraum des Nachts


----------



## Andal

Ich kenne einen Rutenbauer, der hat es vor über 20 Jahren mit der Fliege, besser gesagt einem "Kanarienvogel" aus Fussel und Federn, auf Waller probiert. Erster O-Ton vom Angler: "Es geht, aber ich tu's nie wieder!"


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klingt nach ner Wallerpin



Eine Ever Ready 4200 mit 12,5 cm Durchmesser kommt da sehr nah ran, wäre da nicht die Welle und das Gehäuse aus Bakelit.






Eine Mordex Merlin hatte ich auch mal, lief sehr schön und hat sogar 2 Waller mit 80+85cm an der Match standgehalten. So richtig warm bin ich aber mit der nie geworden da liegt mir die Quick Shadow besser in der Hand. Die Merlin  hab ich dann auch weggeben und mir dafür ne 2. DAM geholt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Eine Mordex Merlin hatte ich auch mal


Ist auch besser so, mit so einem Dingens und dem Aufdruck und dem Namen (Fisch-) *Mord*ex kann man ja heute gar nicht mehr ans Wasser wagen ...
Zum Glück steht das wenigstens nicht fett drauf (laut BIlders).


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so, mit so einem Dingens und dem Aufdruck und dem Namen (Fisch-) *Mord*ex kann man ja heute gar nicht mehr ans Wasser wagen ...
> Zum Glück steht das wenigstens nicht fett drauf (laut BIlders).


Aber dürfte die Entnahmeabsicht im Vorfeld klar machen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klingt nach ner Wallerpin


Auch zu bedenken wie in einem YT-Video zum Jig-Angeln mit Pose und Centerpin auf Steelhead (in sehr einfachen hindernisarmen Gewässer) und Drillbegleitung bei größeren Fischen bis 70cm:
" Es wird verdammt heiß an der Handbremse! "


----------



## Kochtopf

Dafür gibt es daumenriemen, tapes oder Handschuhe


----------



## geomas

Wo bleibt das „Daumen hoch mit Pflaster drauf”-Emoji als Zeichen für erfolgreichen Drill mit der Pin?


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es daumenriemen, tapes oder Handschuhe


Dann hast du hoffentlich auch Handschuhe an wenn bei dir der Chub Niggurath einsteigt .


----------



## Kochtopf

Nein, *Männer *haben Schwielen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, *Männer *haben Schwielen



So lange hast du noch keine Pin. Die Schwielen waren also schon da......


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So lange hast du noch keine Pin. Die Schwielen waren also schon da......


Ich saniere ein Haus. Hab dadurch auch 14 KG abgenommen. Oder worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich will große und längere und noch längere Döbels von euch sehen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da kommst du doch selbst drauf. Sind ja deine Schwielen.


----------



## Minimax

Durch mehr Glück als Sachverstand und ungeplant (2 Maden, 14er Haken, 018er Schnur) hatte ich mal nen 17pfündigen Schuppi an der Cyprinus, die jetzt Sir K. benutzt. Nachdem er genervt und verärgert ne halbe Stunde lang den Tümpel aufgeräumt hat,  konnte ihn dann doch noch landen. Ich führe das direkt auf die Daumenbremsmöglichkeit der Pin zurück- der dicke Brummer hat viele lange Fluchten hingelegt, von Hitzeentwicklung konnte ich aber nichts spüren. Keine Schwielen, aber hat mich Nerven gekostet.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich will große und längere Döbels sehen ...



Ein paar Tage noch. Dann ist das Wetter dafür.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da kommst du doch selbst drauf. Sind ja deine Schwielen.


An beiden Händen. Schüchtert dich das ein?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich führe das direkt auf die Daumenbremsmöglichkeit der Pin zurück- der dicke Brummer hat viele lange Fluchten hingelegt, von Hitzeentwicklung konnte ich aber nichts spüren.





Sag ich doch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> An beiden Händen. Schüchtert dich das ein?




Gar nicht.
Hand wechseln ist vmtl. sinnvoll bei Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geht hier eigentlich niemand mehr angeln ?

Es sind schon lange keine Bilder vom Wasser oder von Fischen mehr zu sehen gewesen.


----------



## Minimax

Sachtma Jungs, ist das hier eigentlich noch der Ükel oder ne Umkleidekabine 8te Klasse Sonderschule?

Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Den Eindruck hatten wir doch schon öfter hier. 

Alle unterangelt und gelangweilt glaub ich......


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht hier eigentlich niemand mehr angeln ?
> 
> Es sind schon lange keine Bilder vom Wasser oder von Fischen mehr zu sehen gewesen.



Ich setze ganz auf die kommende Woche. Heute früh gab es ein schmales „okay-Wetter-Fenster”, aber der innere Schweinhund trat hart auf die Bremse.
Am Wochenende hab ich viel zu tun, ab Dienstag soll das Wetter doch langsam Frühlingshafte Züge annehmen. In der Woche kann ich bestimmt mal nen verlängerten Vormittag fürs Pietschen abzweigen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das klingt schon interessanter.

Ja das Wetter ist ja bei uns beiden nicht so verschieden.


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht hier eigentlich niemand mehr angeln ?
> 
> Es sind schon lange keine Bilder vom Wasser oder von Fischen mehr zu sehen gewesen.



Stimmt, wird langsam mal wieder Zeit.
Ich hoffe, dass es Sonntag bei mir klappt...


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das klingt schon interessanter.
> 
> Ja das Wetter ist ja bei uns beiden nicht so verschieden.





Ich seh gerade - Du hast den Standort von „Global Ghetto” auf NO gewechselt.

Davon ab: irgendwie ist mir immer noch nach einem gemütlichem Anitz am kleinen Teich. Bei allem Interesse an der Fluß-Angelei treibts mich momentan immer nur in Richtung Teich.
Naja, heute jammern wir übers Wetter und nach ein paar richtig schönen Frühlingswochen über komplett verkrautete Kleingewässer. Irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da kommst du doch selbst drauf. Sind ja deine Schwielen.


Ein Schlingel der Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Sachtma Jungs, ist das hier eigentlich noch der Ükel oder ne Umkleidekabine 8te Klasse Sonderschule?
> 
> Minimax



Stimmt, an den Gymnasien unterhalten sich die Schüler während des Umziehens eher über Döbel, Pins und englische Angelliteratur.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Sachtma Jungs, ist das hier eigentlich noch der Ükel oder ne Umkleidekabine 8te Klasse Sonderschule?
> 
> Minimax



Ich muß heute Abend beruflich zu Mario Barth. Wie komme ich da jetzt nur drauf... ?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich muß heute Abend beruflich zu Mario Barth. Wie komme ich da jetzt nur drauf... ?


Das fragen wir uns auch.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich muß heute Abend beruflich zu Mario Barth. Wie komme ich da jetzt nur drauf... ?



Oh. Bist Du Profikiller? Bitte, bitte sag das Du Profikiller bist!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stimmt, an den Gymnasien unterhalten sich die Schüler während des Umziehens eher über Döbel, Pins und englische Angelliteratur.


Es gibt durchaus Qualitätsunterschiede bei Schwanzwitzen. Das dann Tattergreise hier fleißig mit rumrühren die sonst Nix mit dem Ükel zu tun haben macht es sicher nicht besser aber hey dafür gibt es technische lösungen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh. Bist Du Profikiller? Bitte, bitte sag das Du Profikiller bist!


Ja ja jaaaaa!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Qualitätsunterschiede bei Schwanzwitzen. Das dann Tattergreise hier fleißig mit rumrühren die sonst Nix mit dem Ükel zu tun haben macht es sicher nicht besser aber hey dafür gibt es technische lösungen



Ich hab mit Schwänzen Abseits der Schule nichts zu tun.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh. Bist Du Profikiller? Bitte, bitte sag das Du Profikiller bist!



Ähh, nicht direkt. Ich könnte mich natürlich nach getaner Arbeit aus dem Saal schleichen und vorher noch vom Magnettonbandgerät den tödlichsten Witz starten:









Aber Stichwort Blei: aus dem UK kommen neben einer ___xyz___ auch etliche Bombs in kleinen Größen (Blei im Sinne von plumbum-Ersatzlegierung, nicht Abramis).
Nicht vom bisherigen Hoflieferanten Dinsmore's, sondern deutlich billigere von „Anchor Tackle”. Bin schon gespannt, wie die in Sachen Qualität abschneiden.
Kamasan B983 Gr. 10-16 sind auch im Paket, die hab ich bisher nur in üppigen Größen benutzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> aus dem UK kommen neben einer ___xyz___ auch etliche Bombs in kleinen Größen (Blei im Sinne von plumbum-Ersatzlegierung, nicht Abramis).
> Nicht vom bisherigen Hoflieferanten Dinsmore's, sondern deutlich billigere von „Anchor Tackle”. Bin schon gespannt, wie die in Sachen Qualität abschneiden.



Wo hast du da bestellt?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Schwänzen Abseits der Schule nichts zu tun.



Warum ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du da bestellt?



Ich behaupte, Angling Direct! Lass mich jetzt bitte der nächste Wahrsager sein, Geomas.



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Warum ?



Ich halte den Rekord im Verschlafen in der 10ten Klasse.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich tippe auf matchmansupplies


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du da bestellt?



Bei https://www.benwick-sports.co.uk/ . Die haben ne riesige Auswahl (einige Marken wie Dinsmore's fehlen allerdings), sind ein familiengeführtes Unternehmen und sind aus dem Osten der Insel. Und auf Zack sind sie auch.
Ich hoffe, es trifft alles komplett und heil bei mir ein.


----------



## Minimax

Mein Tip: TackleUK

edit: hoppla, zu spät und dennoch falsch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Bei https://www.benwick-sports.co.uk/ . Die haben ne riesige Auswahl (einige Marken wie Dinsmore's fehlen allerdings), sind ein familiengeführtes Unternehmen und sind aus dem Osten der Insel. Und auf Zack sind sie auch.
> Ich hoffe, es trifft alles komplett und heil bei mir ein.



Spielverderber.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn wir hier superbösewichte wären wäre geo der Riddler. Interessanter Shop


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bei https://www.benwick-sports.co.uk/ . Die haben ne riesige Auswahl (einige Marken wie Dinsmore's fehlen allerdings), sind ein familiengeführtes Unternehmen und sind *aus dem Osten der Insel.*




Muss ich mir mal angucken.

Wusste gar nicht dass es da auch Ossis gibt. 

Das macht sie natürlich gleich noch symphatischer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Angelsachsen.
Wir haben unsere Hutbürger ohne Perspektive schonmal übergesiedelt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die anglerischen Perspektiven sind hier gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## geomas

Mal ganz humorlos: mit britischen Händlern und auch Privatleuten (ebay) hab ich bisher nur sehr gute Erfahrungen machen dürfen. Angelsachen und andere Teile.
1x kamen zwei Drennan Pike-Zepplers (Pardon!) zerbröselt wegen schlechter Verpackung bei mir an, aber ansonsten sind die Briten typischerweise sehr schnell, zuvorkommend und sehr angenehm im „geschäftlichen Umgang”.

Ich hoffe sehr, daß es irgendeine praktikable Lösung für den Handel mit dem UK geben wird.
Auf nächtliche Tackle-Schmuggeltouren mit der ANKA zwischen Dover und Calais hab ich gerade keinen Bock.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, daß es irgendeine praktikable Lösung für den Handel mit dem UK geben wird.



Deine guten Erfahrungen mit UK Händlern kann ich voll bestätigen, neben gut gelaufenen Bestellungen war auch der Telefonkontakt immer äußerst angenehm. DIe legen sich echt ins Zeug.

zum Brexit: Was kann denn da eigentlich auf der Handlungsebene auf uns Tackle Liebhaber zukommen? Ich habe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Überblick?


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht hier eigentlich niemand mehr angeln ?
> 
> Es sind schon lange keine Bilder vom Wasser oder von Fischen mehr zu sehen gewesen.




Hier ist es Tagelang am regnen,da hab ich den See bald vor der Tür....
Dann könnte ich Fisch vermelden.


----------



## Andal

Ich schlage vor. Jeder Ückel besorgt sich jetzt eine Pin, oder was in der Richtung.

Dann diskutieren wir über "wurfweite mehr als 12,76 m" und "welche Psychopharmaka nehme ich heute?".


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Deine guten Erfahrungen mit UK Händlern kann ich voll bestätigen, neben gut gelaufenen Bestellungen war auch der Telefonkontakt immer äußerst angenehm. DIe legen sich echt ins Zeug.
> 
> zum Brexit: Was kann denn da eigentlich auf der Handlungsebene auf uns Tackle Liebhaber zukommen? Ich habe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Überblick?


Wer weiß, bisher weiß das britische Parlament ja nur, was Sie nicht wollen. Nämlich nicht den Deal und nicht den harten Brexit. 
Aber raus aus der EU. 
Aber doch bitte alle Vorteile behalten 
Wenns auf den harten Brexit zuläuft, dann Zölle auf alles


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Deine guten Erfahrungen mit UK Händlern kann ich voll bestätigen, neben gut gelaufenen Bestellungen war auch der Telefonkontakt immer äußerst angenehm. DIe legen sich echt ins Zeug.
> 
> zum Brexit: Was kann denn da eigentlich auf der Handlungsebene auf uns Tackle Liebhaber zukommen? Ich habe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Überblick?



Die Folgen könnten sein, daß man typischerweise nichts nach Hause geliefert bekommt, sondern zum Zollamt dackeln muß: dort Pakete öffnen, Rechnungs- und Zahlungsnachweise vorlegen muß. Ab einem gewissen Wert wären dann evtl. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll fällig.
Mehr Lauferei, mehr Papierkram, evtl. steigende Kosten.

Gerade in der Startphase eines gänzlich ungeregelten Brexits könnten extreme „Staus” wegen Überlastung der Zollämter auftreten.


----------



## Andal

Auf alle Fälle wird es teurer. Wie immer. Aber ich denke, der Brexit ist vom gleichen Geist beseelt, wie der BER. Das wird nie was - auch wie mittlerweile immer.


----------



## Racklinger

Also an alle Tackle Fetischisten für Zeugs aus good old Britain, haltet euch rann


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle wird es teurer. Wie immer. Aber ich denke, der Brexit ist vom gleichen Geist beseelt, wie der BER. Das wird nie was - auch wie mittlerweile immer.


Ohhh ich glaube schon, dass der Brexit stattfindet. Ich glaube nicht dass einer in der britischen Regierung die Eier hat, das zurückzuziehen.


----------



## Andal

Nubsies gibt es jedenfalls auch jetzt schon in D. So arg kann es also nicht mehr werden!


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Nubsies gibt es jedenfalls auch jetzt schon in D. So arg kann es also nicht mehr werden!


Du und deine Nubsies  
Lass mir die Frage erlaubt sein, meinst du mit Nubsies was spezielles oder Kleinkram allgemein (Wollt ich schon lange mal fragen)


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ohhh ich glaube schon, dass der Brexit stattfindet. Ich glaube nicht dass einer in der britischen Regierung die Eier hat, das zurückzuziehen.


Der Brexit ist auf jeden Fall wie eine Ehe. Die Aufhebung ist bei weitem komplizierter und kostspieliger, als der Beitritt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, daß es irgendeine praktikable Lösung für den Handel mit dem UK geben wird.
> Auf nächtliche Tackle-Schmuggeltouren mit der ANKA zwischen Denver und Calais hab ich gerade keinen Bock.



Wir Teilen unsere Sorgen, der Brexit macht mir sogar einen wesentlich dickeren Strich durch die Rechnung. Ich habe mit einem Händler bereits Kontakt für das "Affilaten" aufgenommen, wegen der Umstände haben wir das Thema aber auf Eis gelegt. Leider Decken 99% der deutschen Händler nicht die Bedürfnisse eines Friedfischanglers ab, da ist UK wesentlich interessanter.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, das solche politischen Entscheidungen auch direkt in den Alltag eingreifen können, man lernt aber wohl nie aus.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Du und deine Nubsies
> Lass mir die Frage erlaubt sein, meinst du mit Nubsies was spezielles oder Kleinkram allgemein (Wollt ich schon lange mal fragen)


All die wundervollen kleinen grünen Sachen, die man unter dem Oberbegriff "Terminal Tackle" findet. Alles für die tollen Rigs. Meist auf Gummi und grün, braun, camouflage.....


----------



## Minimax

Hört sich wirklich unangenehm an. Rutenbestellungen aus England waren schon immer nervig und Portomäßig teuer, wenn dann noch das fade Zoll hinundher dazu kommt.. ächz.
Meine aktuelle Tacklesorge ist übrigens eher, einen Lebensvorrat an Dinsmore Schroten zu bunkern, bevor (siehe entsprechender Thread) die als Sondermüll oder Kriegswaffen oder so deklariert werden. "Hallo Guter Mann, ich möchte bitte 7000 Döschen BB Bleie bestellen...")


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich denke erstmal wird alles schwieriger und nervig durch den Zoll aber ich glaube auch das ein Freihandelsabkommen ein logischer Schritt wäre.
Und wenn nicht und es doch zum harten Brexit kommt dann wird das Pfund so dermaßen zusammenbrechen dass der Zoll egal sein kann- und dann kaufe ich drennan (die Firma, nicht die ruten) und lasse den Designer, der es gewagt hat Duplon an Drennanruten zu packen feuern.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke erstmal wird alles schwieriger und nervig durch den Zoll aber ich glaube auch das ein Freihandelsabkommen ein logischer Schritt wäre.
> Und wenn nicht und es doch zum harten Brexit kommt dann wird das Pfund so dermaßen zusammenbrechen dass der Zoll egal sein kann- und dann kaufe ich drennan (die Firma, nicht die ruten) und lasse den Designer, der es gewagt hat Duplon an Drennanruten zu packen feuern.


 Die Denkweise gefällt mir


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Hört sich wirklich unangenehm an. Rutenbestellungen aus England waren schon immer nervig und Portomäßig teuer, wenn dann noch das fade Zoll hinundher dazu kommt.. ächz.
> Meine aktuelle Tacklesorge ist übrigens eher, einen Lebensvorrat an Dinsmore Schroten zu bunkern, bevor (siehe entsprechender Thread) die als Sondermüll oder Kriegswaffen oder so deklariert werden. "Hallo Guter Mann, ich möchte bitte 7000 Döschen BB Bleie bestellen...")



#blei #non-toxic

Nutzt Du jetzt eigentlich „Non-Toxic-Shots” oder bunkerst Du echtes Blei? Stichwort „Schnurfreundlichkeit” von echtem, weichem Blei.
Bei mir ists ne graue Mischung aus echtem Blei und Ersatzlegierung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe bei irgendeinem Angler (erdwin?) Neulich gelesen dass er lieber selbst wenn blei erlaubt ist die nontoxic nimmt weil sie sich leichter lösen und wieder festmachen lassen und die Schnur schonen. Abe rich habe keine Praxiserfahrung (aber da ich eh nicht überein fische sehe ich das pragmatisch)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #blei #non-toxic
> 
> Nutzt Du jetzt eigentlich „Non-Toxic-Shots” oder bunkerst Du echtes Blei? Stichwort „Schnurfreundlichkeit” von echtem, weichem Blei.
> Bei mir ists ne graue Mischung aus echtem Blei und Ersatzlegierung.



Ich benutze die hier erhältlichen normalen "Super Soft Shots" alle anderen Schrote habe ich schon lange ausgemustert. Ich kann mir keinen adäquaten Ersatz für die Dinsmore Schrote vorstellen. Bei Grundbleien und Boms und so hätte ich nichts gegen Ersatzmaterialien.
Als die Diskussion vor ein paar Wochen aufkam, hab ich mir zum Spass von Zebco bleifreies Schrot bestellt. Das Zeug ist so grotesk schlecht und dysfunktional, dass ich es garnicht beschreiben kann. Die hälfte der Kügelchen ohne Schlitz oder nur angeritzt, und scheinbar bestehen sie aus Aluminium oder silbern angemaltem Mondgestein, dem Preis nach zu urteilen. ein halbes Gramm (Konfektionierung auf der Dose hat nichts mit dem Inhalt zu tun) ist etwa so groß wie ein Tipkickball. Und vermutlich kann man Glas damit schneiden, so hart und spröde ist es.
Eines weiss ich: Wenns soweit ist, werde ich diese Dose immer schön zum Vorzeigen in der Weste dabeihaben. wiegt ja nichts..


----------



## geomas

^^(@Kochtopf ) kann sein. Meiner Meinung nach ist „echtes” Blei weicher und damit (zumindest in der Theorie) schnurschonender als die Ersatzlegierungen.
Die spezische Dichte von „echtem Blei” ist auch höher als beim Ersatz - dies ist für einige Anwendungen auch bedenkenswert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich benutze die hier erhältlichen normalen "Super Soft Shots" alle anderen Schrote habe ich schon lange ausgemustert. Ich kann mir keinen adäquaten Ersatz für die Dinsmore Schrote vorstellen. Bei Grundbleien und Boms und so hätte ich nichts gegen Ersatzmaterialien.
> Als die Diskussion vor ein paar Wochen aufkam, hab ich mir zum Spass von Zebco bleifreies Schrot bestellt. Das Zeug ist so grotesk schlecht und dysfunktional, dass ich es garnicht beschreiben kann. Die hälfte der Kügelchen ohne Schlitz oder nur angeritzt, und scheinbar bestehen sie aus Aluminium oder silbern angemaltem Mondgestein, dem Preis nach zu urteilen. ein halbes Gramm (Konfektionierung auf der Dose hat nichts mit dem Inhalt zu tun) ist etwa so groß wie ein Tipkickball. Und vermutlich kann man Glas damit schneiden, so hart und spröde ist es.
> Eines weiss ich: Wenns soweit ist, werde ich diese Dose immer schön zum Vorzeigen in der Weste dabeihaben. wiegt ja nichts..



Du hast mich überzeugt, ich bestelle jetzt Bleie von Dins auf Vorrat.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Okay, also die hier erhältlichen und damit vermutlich aus echtem Blei.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast mich überzeugt, ich bestelle jetzt Bleie von Dins auf Vorrat.



Verflixt, hätt ich mal geschwiegen, bis ich meine Schrotschäfchen für die Bleiapokalypse ins Trockene gebracht habe. Ich schätze, nun wird's zu ner DInsmore Lieferkrise kommen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Verflixt, hätt ich mal geschwiegen, bis ich meine Schrotschäfchen für die Bleiapokalypse ins trockene gebracht habe. Ich schätze, nun wird's zu ner DInsmore lieferkrise kommen



Ich denke wir haben noch 4 Wochen Zeit, danach gehts wieder in die Steinzeit.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke wir haben noch 4 Wochen Zeit, danach gehts wieder in die Steinzeit.



Oder halt Eisenzeit: Ich seh schon die Ultrasensiblen Shirt-Button Montagen mit eingeknoteten Schraubenmuttern ausm Baumarkt...


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke wir haben noch 4 Wochen Zeit, danach gehts wieder in die Steinzeit.



Typischerweise wird auch Dinsmore's „Blei”, sofern im normalen Handel im UK geordert, ne „Non-Toxic”-Legierung sein.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke wir haben noch 4 Wochen Zeit, danach gehts wieder in die Steinzeit.


Also wird jede Montage geborgen, die im Wasser verloren geht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder halt Eisenzeit: Ich seh schon die Ultrasensiblen Shirt-Button Montagen mit eingeknoteten Schraubenmuttern ausm Baumarkt...



Gefärbte Muttern sind tatsächlich ne geile Sache. Nicht nur beim Angeln. Pardon, da war der Sonderschüler wieder.



geomas schrieb:


> Typischerweise wird auch Dinsmore's „Blei”, sofern im normalen Handel im UK geordert, ne „Non-Toxic”-Legierung sein.



Bedeutet Non-Toxic ein kompletter Verzicht von Blei? Ich habe mich damit nur marginal beschäftigt und habe keinerlei Kenntnisse darüber.



Racklinger schrieb:


> Also wird jede Montage geborgen, die im Wasser verloren geht



Bleischrote werden bald gesammelt wie Briefmarken.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab mal einen Artikel von Scottsthorne gesehen, in dem er etwa 60 no. 8 auf die Schnur geklemmt hat, um das Bleiverbot zu umgehen.. natürlich auf ein eingeschlauftes Stück 0.10er Schnur, weil die Staubkörnchen nur auf so dünnen Schnüren halten. Grusel,grusel.


----------



## Andal

In vorauseilendem Gehorsam muss man solche Dinge immer wieder thematisieren, damit sie auch ja aufgegriffen und ganz sicher zu Verboten führen.


----------



## geomas

Non-Toxic bedeutet meines Wissens kompletter Verzicht von Blei in der Legierung. Und die Bleiersatz-Legierungen sind vermutlich auch von Hersteller zu Hersteller leicht unterschiedlich. Ich vermute, daß selbst die Hersteller nicht sklavisch an einer einzigen Legierung hängen, sondern das „Mischungsverhältnis” von Zeit zu Zeit ändern.
Frühere Non-Toxic-Bombs von Dinsmore's etwa scheinen anders zu sein als kürzlich erstandene (nur ein oberflächlicher Eindruck, bin kein Metallurge).


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> In vorauseilendem Gehorsam muss man solche Dinge immer wieder thematisieren, damit sie auch ja aufgegriffen und ganz sicher zu Verboten führen.



..ja, das ist natürlich auch wieder wahr. Ist aber glaube ich leider ohnehin nur ne frage der Zeit.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen Artikel von Scottsthorne gesehen, in dem er etwa 60 no. 8 auf die Schnur geklemmt hat, um das Bleiverbot zu umgehen.. natürlich auf ein eingeschlauftes Stück 0.10er Schnur, weil die Staubkörnchen nur auf so dünnen Schnüren halten. Grusel,grusel.



Er ist mit Sicherheit einfacher zu lesen als sein gesprochenes Wort zu verstehen. Nur ein Scherz, aber unter den Angelgrößen sticht sein Akzent schon hervor wie ein 2er Aalhaken unter feinsten Pinkie-Eisen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich finde die Alternativen immer so schön, wenn die Leute den umweltbewussten Alleskleber aus dem Baumarkt mit dem Totenkopf auf der Verpackung zum Kleben von Steinen für Wurfgewichte verwenden. Hat einen leichten Touch von Sprengstoff und hält sicher Bombenfest.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Er ist mit Sicherheit einfacher zu lesen als sein gesprochenes Wort zu verstehen. Nur ein Scherz, aber unter den Angelgrößen sticht sein Akzent schon hervor wie ein 2er Aalhaken unter feinsten Pinkie-Eisen.



Ich hab auch ein bisschen Angst vor ihm, der wirkt immer so grimmig, daher guck ich seine Filme selten. Echte Verständnisprobleme habe ich bei Graeme Pullen, dem alten Nuschelgeheimtipgeber. Den mag ich aber sehr.


----------



## Andal

Der Graeme ist halt leider etwas hektisch... in der Sprache und auch sonst. Aber er ist sehr breitbandig aufgestellt, was mir auch sehr gefällt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Briten haben das Bleiverbot überlebt und fischen immer noch. Ich denke nicht dass es ein Problem wäre


----------



## Tobias85

Ach, giftig sind die Kleber auch nur in der Tube. Ausgehärtet sind das nur noch chemisch stabile Kunststoffe, nix weiter.

Zu den Ersatzbleien: Da gabs ja damals die Erwähnung einer Studie aus NRW vom Verband. Da hatten die verschiedene Ersatzmaterialien getestet. Die waren meiner Erinnerung nach entweder ungeeignet oder zwar bleifrei, haben dann aber meine ich Kupfer oder Nickel ins Wasser abgegeben, so dass sie letztendlich wohl toxischer waren als Blei unter den Bedingungen. Für mich persönlich also (noch) keine Alternative - so gern ich auch eine hätte - aber ich denke früher oder später werden auch Legierungen entwickelt, die dann nichtsmehr ans Wasser abgeben und trotzdem schön weich sind. Muss halt nur erst die passende entwwickelt werden in meinen Augen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Der Graeme ist halt leider etwas hektisch... in der Sprache und auch sonst. ...



Ich vermute, daß ein Teil der in vielen Angelvideos demonstrierten Hektik den Sehgewohnheiten der jugendlichen Zuschauer geschuldet ist. Also gewollte Hektik.
Wenn da in ner Einstellung mal drei Sekunden lang nix passiert, denken die Junioren doch, daß Mutti das WLAN-Kabel gezogen hat.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Briten haben das Bleiverbot überlebt und fischen immer noch. Ich denke nicht dass es ein Problem wäre


Die Essen auch Bohnen zum Frühstück, von daher......


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Ich vermute, daß ein Teil der in vielen Angelvideos demonstrierten Hektik den Sehgewohnheiten der jugendlichen Zuschauer geschuldet ist. Also gewollte Hektik.
> Wenn da in ner Einstellung mal drei Sekunden lang nix passiert, denken die Junioren doch, daß Mutti das WLAN-Kabel gezogen hat.


Die Gesichter würde ich dann gerne sehen, wenn sie beim Angeln feststellen dass sich wirklich Minutenlang nix tut


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ach, giftig sind die Kleber auch nur in der Tube. Ausgehärtet sind das nur noch chemisch stabile Kunststoffe, nix weiter.



Würdest du mir bitte meine Illusion vom supergiftigen Kleber lassen. Mach nicht immer alles Kaputt.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Briten haben das Bleiverbot überlebt und fischen immer noch. Ich denke nicht dass es ein Problem wäre



Ich schick dir mal ne Probe von meinen preiswerten, superguten, gesunden und klimaneutralen Zebco Schroten. Wenn Die Lachkrämpfe nachgelassen haben, wirst Du garantiert ein paar Dinsmore Döschen bestellen..


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Die Essen auch Bohnen zum Frühstück, von daher......


Das "Cooked Breakfast" ist eine tolle Sache. Nur eben nicht auf den Fähren.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein bisschen Angst vor ihm, der wirkt immer so grimmig, daher guck ich seine Filme selten. Echte Verständnisprobleme habe ich bei Graeme Pullen, dem alten Nuschelgeheimtipgeber. Den mag ich aber sehr.



Naja, Scotthornes Acolyte-Clips hast Du sicher mehrfach konsumiert, oder?


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Würdest du mir bitte meine Illusion vom supergiftigen Kleber lassen. Mach nicht immer alles Kaputt.



Nagut, ich gebs zu: Als inoffizieller Boardchemiker bin ich in Wahrheit Angestellter eines großen, skrupellosen Chemiekonzerns und bin hier nur der Lobbyarbeit wegen angemeldet..Gefahren verharmlosen, damit ihr weiter unser Giftzeugs in die Gewässer kippt und so, aber pssssst...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Naja, Scotthornes Acolyte-Clips hast Du sicher mehrfach konsumiert, oder?



Ja, aber da hatte ich die Hände vorm Gesicht und immer nur durch einen Spalt gelinst. Wenns zu gruselig wurde, hab ich auch die Decke über den Kopf gezogen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nagut, ich gebs zu: Als inoffizieller Boardchemiker bin ich in Wahrheit Angestellter eines großen, skrupellosen Chemiekonzerns und bin hier nur der Lobbyarbeit wegen angemeldet..Gefahren verharmlosen, damit ihr weiter unser Giftzeugs in die Gewässer kippt und so, aber pssssst...



Zumindest wissen wir beide jetzt, wen ich an einen Wirbel kleben werde.


----------



## Tobias85

Heute war hier einigermaßen wenig Wind und ich hatte grade tatsächlich überlegt, das zu nutzen und kurz an den Bach zu fahren, und schon fängt es hier wieder an zu stürmen - das ist doch Absicht, oder?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Heute war hier einigermaßen wenig Wind und ich hatte grade tatsächlich überlegt, das zu nutzen und kurz an den Bach zu fahren, und schon fängt es hier wieder an zu stürmen - das ist doch Absicht, oder?



Petrus will seine Schäfchen prüfen.
Morgen solls ganz schön werden- Jedenfalls in meiner Gegend. Leider werd ich aber nicht ans Wasser kommen, da ich nach meinen Berechnungen vermutlich den Kater des Jahrhunderts haben werde, oder tot oder in Haft sein werde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schick dir mal ne Probe von meinen preiswerten, superguten, gesunden und klimaneutralen Zebco Schrot*t*en. Wenn Die Lachkrämpfe nachgelassen haben, wirst Du garantiert ein paar Dinsmore Döschen bestellen..


Ich liebe Dinsmore, aber die haben ja auch non toxic und da es freigrenzen für zollfreie einführen gibt werde ich dann das nontoxic von denen bestellen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Petrus will seine Schäfchen prüfen.
> Morgen solls ganz schön werden- Jedenfalls in meiner Gegend. Leider werd ich aber nicht ans Wasser kommen, da ich nach meinen Berechnungen vermutlich den Kater des Jahrhunderts haben werde, oder tot oder in Haft sein werde.


Ich schicke dir eine ahle worscht mit Nagelfeile!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich schicke dir eine ahle worscht mit Nagelfeile!



Ich liebe deine fortwährende Subtilität!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Petrus will seine Schäfchen prüfen.



Wenn das so ist, dann kann er mich heute mal.


----------



## Tikey0815

Esst eure Teller endlich mal auf


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich liebe deine fortwährende Subtilität!


Meine was?! 
Eigentlich schade das MM so weit weg wohnt. Ich habe lange keinen Kumpel mehr aus der Ausnüchterungszelle abgeholt, das hatte Unterhaltungscharakter für Jahre (zumindest für uns, weniger für ihn aber hey!)


----------



## phirania




----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine was?!
> Eigentlich schade das MM so weit weg wohnt. Ich habe lange keinen Kumpel mehr aus der Ausnüchterungszelle abgeholt, das hatte Unterhaltungscharakter für Jahre (zumindest für uns, weniger für ihn aber hey!)



War die Nagelfeile nicht ein subtiler Hinweis, dass Prinzessin Minimax (nichts gegen Prinzessinnen  ) sich wegen einem bisschen Alkohol nicht so anstellen soll? Wenn nein, dann hab ichs wohl fehlinterpretiert...


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> War die Nagelfeile nicht ein subtiler Hinweis, dass Prinzessin Minimax (nichts gegen Prinzessinnen  ) sich wegen einem bisschen Alkohol nicht so anstellen soll? Wenn nein, dann hab ichs wohl fehlinterpretiert...


Nein nein, eine Metallfeile würde nur nicht in die Wurst passen. Ich will ihm die Flucht ermöglichen


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Prinzessin Minimax



Königin! Du unverschämter Lümmel!  (_sei stark Minimax, keine Tränen...)_


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein nein, eine Metallfeile würde nur nicht in die Wurst passen. Ich will ihm die Flucht ermöglichen



Ja, grad hab ichs dann auch gerafft... 

@Minimax:Verzeiht, eure Majestät!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Königin! Du unverschämter Lümmel!  (_sei stark Minimax, keine Tränen...)_


Oder zumindest Skinny little bitch


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, grad hab ichs dann auch gerafft...
> 
> @Minimax:Verzeiht, eure Majestät!


Aber ich freue mich dass meine subtilen Boshaftigkeiten für eine aufkeimende Paranoia sorgen, danke! 
Muss ich noch viel mehr von einbauen


----------



## Tobias85

Ich bitte darum!


----------



## Andal

Bleifreie Senkgewichte haben ja durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Zum Beispiel dort, wo es extrem viele Hänger gibt, oder der Boden weich und tief ist. Da ist man dann mit einem Stein, einem Gummiringerl, aus einem alten Radlschlauch geschnitten und einem Billo-Karabinerwirbel gut aufgestellt.


----------



## phirania

Ich benutze die hier: von daher kaum Verluste.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...n-snake-lead&usg=AOvVaw0tZOKdtLp5gvxm1bq4UDSP


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Ich benutze die hier: von daher kaum Verluste.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjJzb73y4ThAhVFuqQKHUMNBzEQFjAAegQICRAB&url=https://www.gerlinger.de/ron-thompson-snake-lead&usg=AOvVaw0tZOKdtLp5gvxm1bq4UDSP



Du alter Schlingel! Da gab es doch auch etwas aus Gardinen und Blei? Fetzt aufjedenfall, was du gepostet hast.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ach Gott, da sind wir ja wieder bein den Schwänzen. 

https://www.gerlinger.de/think-big-anti-drall-blei

Zum Teufel nochmal, was die Angelindustrie sich alles ausdenkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Habt ihr schonmal die "Cushion Shot" von Dinsmores verwendet?
 Wie sind die gegenüber den normalen Schroten?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du alter Schlingel! Da gab es doch auch etwas aus Gardinen und Blei? Fetzt aufjedenfall, was du gepostet hast.


Ja das Blei aus Muttis Gardinen (also den Wandlangen ne) funzt als slinky


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal die "Cushion Shot" von Dinsmores verwendet?
> Wie sind die gegenüber den normalen Schroten?



Die Farbe geht ins grünliche, sonst kein Unterschied.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja das Blei aus Muttis Gardinen (also den Wandlangen ne) funzt als slinky



Sag ich doch, irgendwas gab es da doch. Ansonsten vollkommen unerheblich für mich, ich Klopp Blei oder Fuko ran und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## feederbrassen

Was bitte ist Fuko ???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was bitte ist Fuko ???



Futterkorb. Ich weigere mich momentan, das Wort jedes mal in seiner Ganzheit schreiben zu müssen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Futterkorb. Ich weigere mich momentan, das Wort jedes mal in seiner Ganzheit schreiben zu müssen.


Man mekts


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Man mekts



Das ist halt so ein typisches Standardwort, das tatsächlich mal einer Abkürzung bedarf. Es gibt sicherlich schlimmeres, aber zwischen Fupo, Fuko und FuFu gibt es keine Eitelkeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

@TechDoc wir brauchen facepalm smilies! Sofort!

@feederbrassen Futterkorb?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @TechDoc wir brauchen facepalm smilies! Sofort!



Bloss nicht. Der Trollsmiley ist ja die Axt im Wald des Dialogs. Lieber direkt einen Käfig zum Austragen diverser Problemchen. Wer lebend rauskommt, hat gewonnen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @feederbrassen Futterkorb?


Danke, FF war so frei das zu erörtern


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist halt so ein typisches Standardwort, das tatsächlich mal einer Abkürzung bedarf. Es gibt sicherlich schlimmeres, aber zwischen Fupo, Fuko und FuFu gibt es keine Eitelkeit.


Ja
Alles kapiert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ja
> Alles kapiert



Easy Peasy. Und, gehts dieses Wochenende zum Angeln, du Knecht?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ich behaupte das Gegenteil, ich genieße regelmäßig meine Portion Bleischrot mit etwas ausgehärteten geriebenen Sekunden Kleber, vorzüglich sag ich euch


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bloss nicht. Der Trollsmiley ist ja die Axt im Wald des Dialogs. Lieber direkt einen Käfig zum Austragen diverser Problemchen. Wer lebend rauskommt, hat gewonnen.


Mein lieber Freund, du verkennst da was, die Axt im Wald des Dialogs bist du


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das Gegenteil, ich genieße regelmäßig meine Portion Bleischrot mit etwas ausgehärteten geriebenen Sekunden Kleber, vorzüglich sag ich euch



Mach hier Bitte nicht den Manuel Neuer. Und jetzt ab mit dir in deinen Strafraum!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund, du verkennst da was, die Axt im Wald des Dialogs bist du



Shots Fired. Du Muschi.


----------



## Kochtopf

QED


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Rückgrad.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Easy Peasy. Und, gehts dieses Wochenende zum Angeln, du Knecht?


Hab alles hier. 
Ich warte das es mal wenigstens für ein paar Stunden aufhört zu regnen.


----------



## Andal

So Sondertätigkeiten, wie eben das Friedfischangeln, fordern den Sprachschänder, Freitilsprecher und den AküWi, den Abkürzungswilligen, gewaltig heraus. Schließlich sind wir etwas anderes, als die anderen. Das wollen wir doch zeigen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hab alles hier.
> Ich warte das es mal wenigstens für ein paar Stunden aufhört zu regnen.



Ist das Wetter auch über den ganzen März so katastrophal? Wir haben jetzt bestimmt 2 Wochen starken Wind mit recht viel Regen. Die Pegel sind bei uns gut gestiegen und Angeln eher eine Qual. Ich war vor 3 Tagen am Flüsschen, das war schon arg unangenehm. (Thermohose und Windbreaker waren viel zu wenig, ich tatsächlich gefroren)


----------



## feederbrassen

Ist hier gaaaanz im Westen das gleiche und es kotzt mich mittlerweile richtig an


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Yo, ich hab meine Aufzeichnungen vom Wetter geprüft. Der März war die letzten Jahre zwar immer Kalt, aber recht trocken und eher durchschnittlich im Wind. Dieses Jahr dagegen einfach eine Hürde, die Schwer zu nehmen ist. Man könnte schon Angeln, aber nicht einmal der Schirm würde halten. Mich macht das auch richtig Fertig. Vielleicht klappts Morgen, ich ahne aber schon, was kommt.


----------



## Tobias85

Jammert nicht soviel über den Regen. Im Sommer werden wir dankbar sein, dass es jetzt nochmal soviel geregnet hat. Meinetwegen kann das ach noch zwei Wochen so weitergehen, wenn die Wasserstände im Sommer dann wieder normal sind.


----------



## Andal

Mir ist es zwar auch nicht so ganz lieb, wenn es jetzt so grausig ist, aber es füllt die Wasserspeicher wieder auf, die ja letzten Sommer arg geschändet wurden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Jipp, dieser März ist komplett anders. 
Wenn ich einmal am Wasser bin und es fängt dann an zu regnen ist das nicht weiter tragisch. 
Aber der Wind dazu ist......... 
Da nutzt der Schirm auch nichts mehr. 
Da funzt der Schirm als Segel .
Hatte ich schon ,war nicht lustig.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Mir ist es zwar auch nicht so ganz lieb, wenn es jetzt so grausig ist, aber es füllt die Wasserspeicher wieder auf, die ja letzten Sommer arg geschändet wurden.


Das ist auch das einzig positive.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jammert nicht soviel über den Regen. Im Sommer werden wir dankbar sein, dass es jetzt nochmal soviel geregnet hat. Meinetwegen kann das ach noch zwei Wochen so weitergehen, wenn die Wasserstände im Sommer dann wieder normal sind.



Da hattu natürlich Recht. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das die Pegel im Sommer vom jetzigen Regen profitieren. Haben wir wiederholt 6 Wochen Trockenheit, sieht das wieder nicht anders aus. Letztes Jahr waren die Wasserstände im Winter bei uns wie Heute, trotzdem war im Sommer alles Leer.

Ich meine gegen Regen hat hier unter Anglern niemand etwas, aber 20 Tage am Stück?


----------



## Tobias85

Doch, der Regen bringt auch nachhaltig was, weil er ja auch das Grundwasser wieder auffüllt, dessen Pegel ja auch stark gesunken ist. Das, was im Erzgebirge/Sachsen jetzt an Grundwasser angefüllt wird, das füllt dir im Sommer deine Elbe weiter auf.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meine gegen Regen hat hier unter Anglern niemand etwas, aber 20 Tage am Stück?


Die Talsperren freuen sich und die haben es auch nötig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Doch, der Regen bringt auch nachhaltig was, weil er ja auch das Grundwasser wieder auffüllt, dessen Pegel ja auch stark gesunken ist. Das, was im Erzgebirge/Sachsen jetzt an Grundwasser angefüllt wird, das füllt dir im Sommer deine Elbe weiter auf.




Danke für die schlüssige Erklärung! Wir brauchen definitiv mehr Regen!


----------



## Andal

Lieber regnet es jetzt, als im Hochsommer, wenn wir unser Blut mit den Mücken teilen wollen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Lieber regnet es jetzt, als im Hochsommer, wenn wir unser Blut mit den Mücken teilen wollen!


Da hat so ein Regenguss sogar mal Vorteile.


----------



## Andal

Bei Jens Bursell gibt es da ein paar sehr bildgewaltige Textpassagen, wie er sich im Morgengrauen aus seinem Sumpfpfuhl erhebt... die Naturgewalten haben schon was an sich, wenn man sie nicht unbedingt am eigenen Leibe erfährt.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Danke für die schlüssige Erklärung! Wir brauchen definitiv mehr Regen!



Sach ich ja! 

Das war tatsächlich das einzig gute am letzten Sommer: Mücken hatten wir hier gefühlt kaum welche


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@feederbrassen Hast du dir schon die X-Change Feeder von Guru angesehen? Ich hatte sie mir ja vor 8 Wochen gekauft und kann sie nur Empfehlen.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sach ich ja!
> Das war tatsächlich das einzig gute am letzten Sommer: Mücken hatten wir hier gefühlt kaum welche



Jau, dafür aber Zecken, wobei das wohl eher lokalen Faktoren unterliegt. Btw habe ich meinem Hund vorgestern die Erste des Jahres gezogen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@Professor Tinca Was ist dein bevorzugter Haken auf Döbel und in welcher Größe? Ich stehe hier nämlich gerade vor einem Dilemma. Meine 8ter Eisen sind verhältnismäßig verdammt klein und die Aal/Zanderhaken in Größe 2 auch nicht gerade Nett anzuschauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das hängt vom Köder ab aber einen 8er(oder 10er) nehme ich wenn ich ergebnisoffen Plötz, Döbel usw, fangen will.
Für Döbel only auf jeden Fall größer.
4er oder 6er, je nachdem wie sie ausfallen.

Bei gebundenen Haken bin ich inzwischen ein Fan der Daiwa Tournament Strong Feeder Haken und hab die von Gr. 12 bis 4 immer dabei.
Zum selber binden habe viel verschiedene Modelle aber alles haben einen recht weiten Bogen.
Z.B.:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/CARPZOOM-COMMANDO-AMUR-GRASS-CARP-HOOKS-KARPFENHAKEN-MIT-ÖHR-ANGELHAKEN-LOSE/121660886970?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=420663690197&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


https://www.ebay.de/itm/CARPZOOM-COMMANDO-FEEDER-SOFT-PELLET-HOOKS-KARPFENHAKEN-MIT-ÖHR-ANGELHAKEN-LOSE/111697408430?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=410702184331&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kamasan-B98...hash=item259b2d6332:m:mA1cOMOiu9ED1HFxfo5xehA

Und noch andere, die mir gerade nicht einfallen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn du mit großvolumigen Ködern wie Brotflocke oder streichholzschachtelgroßes Tulip fischst machen durchaus auch 6er sinn


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hängt vom Köder ab aber einen 8er(oder 10er) nehme ich wenn ich ergebnisoffen Plötz, Döbel usw, fangen will.
> Für Döbel only auf jeden Fall größer.
> 4er oder 6er, je nachdem wie sie ausfallen.
> 
> Bei gebundenen Haken bin ich inzwischen ein Fan der Daiwa Tournament Strong Feeder Haken und hab die von Gr. 12 bis 4 immer dabei.
> Zum selber binden habe viel verschiedene Modelle aber alles haben einen recht weiten Bogen.
> Z.B.:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/CARPZOOM-COMMANDO-AMUR-GRASS-CARP-HOOKS-KARPFENHAKEN-MIT-ÖHR-ANGELHAKEN-LOSE/121660886970?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=420663690197&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/CARPZOOM-COMMANDO-FEEDER-SOFT-PELLET-HOOKS-KARPFENHAKEN-MIT-ÖHR-ANGELHAKEN-LOSE/111697408430?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=410702184331&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kamasan-B98...hash=item259b2d6332:m:mA1cOMOiu9ED1HFxfo5xehA
> 
> Und noch andere, die mir gerade nicht einfallen.



Danke, die Info reicht mir, um mir davon etwas in den Warenkorb zu packen. Mir fehlt beim großmäuligen Chub gerade in Punkto voluminöser Köder der richtige Greifer. Das Problem kann ich nun aushebeln. (ich werde den Kamasan nehmen)

Und jetzt bitte noch zur Größe der Brotflocke, die sich bei dir favorisiert hat!


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist das Wetter auch über den ganzen März so katastrophal? Wir haben jetzt bestimmt 2 Wochen starken Wind mit recht viel Regen. Die Pegel sind bei uns gut gestiegen und Angeln eher eine Qual. Ich war vor 3 Tagen am Flüsschen, das war schon arg unangenehm. (Thermohose und Windbreaker waren viel zu wenig, ich tatsächlich gefroren)


Weichei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Weichei.



Ich bin halt auch ne Muschi.


----------



## Tricast

Der Haus- und Hofliferant seiner Majestäten fischt auf Döbel den Drennan Spezialist in Größe 2 mit Brotflocke. 

LG Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Haus- und Hofliferant seiner Majestäten fischt auf Döbel den Drennan Spezialist in Größe 2 mit Brotflocke.
> 
> LG Heinz


Und Bait Band...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Gut, dann ist ja alles wesentliche zum Angeln auf Döbel geklärt. 

Für meinen Küttfischansatz auf Döbel muss es nämlich wesentlich wärmer sein und das wird wohl noch dauern. Also Klassisch ans Tagwerk mit Fleischerhaken und Ködern größer als meine Vorstellung. Man wird das ne Umstellung. 

Mit großen Döbeln (Kein Döbel, Mikesch klärt auf, es ist ein Hasel) habe ich aber meine Erfahrung. Hier mein PB vom letzten Ansitz:


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit großen Döbeln habe ich aber meine Erfahrung. Hier mein PB vom letzten Ansitz:


Na wenigstens hast du schon mal einen gefangen .
Ich kenne die nur von Bildern her.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hast du schon mal einen gefangen .
> Ich kenne die nur von Bildern her.



Du solltest auch mal einen Haken an deine Montage binden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du solltest auch mal einen Haken an deine Montage binden.


Ich habe ja schon so einiges an verschiedenen Fischarten gefangen aber Döbel findest du hier nicht. 
Jedenfalls nicht in den von mir befischen Gewässern


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon so einiges an verschiedenen Fischarten gefangen aber Döbel findest du hier nicht.
> Jedenfalls nicht in den von mir befischen Gewässern



Du, glaube ich dir ganz gerne. Bei uns suche ich Karauschen und Giebel vergebens. Ansonsten kann ich alles Fangen, außer eben diese beiden Launen der Natur. Hier und da soll es vereinzelt Exemplare geben. Sprich: Alle 15 Jahre fängt mal einer ne Gierausche.

Dafür kann ich hier mit Brassen jonglieren. Furchtbar. Wenn ich im Hafen hältern dürfte, auweia, das wären Fotos mit dem Setzkescher. Da kannst du bei den passenden Bedingungen gut und gern 100 Kilogramm fangen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Was die Haken angeht, wenn ich mein 
Kleinteilekasten schaue, könnte ich dich mit Haken totschmeissen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was die Haken angeht, wenn ich mein
> Kleinteilekasten schaue, könnte ich dich mit Haken totschmeissen.



Ich hab auch über 1500 Haken hier zu liegen, so ist das nicht. Aber eben keine größer als 8 und diese wiederum sind eher 10er oder gar 12er. Ich brauche schlicht selten oder kaum große Modelle. Allerdings ist das Anködern eines passablen Köders wie Früstücksfleisch/Flocke oder Leber eben nicht mit meinen Fitzelchen zu Meistern.

Deswegen wollte ich vom Prof. gleich seine Empfehlung, um ne Abkürzung zu nehmen, er fängt ja konstant gut seine Döbel. Da nimmste dir vom Meister halt die Tipps an.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du, glaube ich dir ganz gerne. Bei uns suche ich Karauschen und Giebel vergebens. Ansonsten kann ich alles Fangen, außer eben diese beiden Launen der Natur. Hier und da soll es vereinzelt Exemplare geben. Sprich: Alle 15 Jahre fängt mal einer ne Gierausche.
> 
> Dafür kann ich hier mit Brassen jonglieren. Furchtbar. Wenn ich im Hafen hältern dürfte, auweia, das wären Fotos mit dem Setzkescher. Da kannst du bei den passenden Bedingungen gut und gern 100 Kilogramm fangen.


Giebel ist hier nicht so ein Ding. 
Immerhin war der schwerste bis jetzt 
3552 gr.
Brassen wird leider weniger aber immhin sind Fische bis 7 kg möglich, wenn auch in der Größe selten. 
4 bis 5kg ist noch oft dabei. 
Massenhaft geht auch aber dann liegt der Schnitt bei 1,5kg. 
Setzkescher ist zwar laut Schein da nicht erlaubt aber die Fischereiaufsehern sagen nichts. 
Wenn es richtig gut läuft kommen da in zwei Stunden gut 50kg zusammen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deswegen wollte ich vom Prof. gleich seine Empfehlung, um ne Abkürzung zu nehmen, er fängt ja konstant gut seine Döbel. Da nimmste dir vom Meister halt die Tipps an.


Tipps sind immer willkommen und vor allem dann wenn man weiß das sie von echten Anglern sind und nicht von Würmerbadern. 
Das erspart viel Arbeit und testerei


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Giebel ist hier nicht so ein Ding.
> Immerhin war der schwerste bis jetzt
> 3552 gr.
> Brassen wird leider weniger aber immhin sind Fische bis 7 kg möglich, wenn auch in der Größe selten.
> 4 bis 5kg ist noch oft dabei.
> Massenhaft geht auch aber dann liegt der Schnitt bei 1,5kg.
> Setzkescher ist zwar laut Schein da nicht erlaubt aber die Fischereiaufsehern sagen nichts.
> Wenn es richtig gut läuft kommen da in zwei Stunden gut 50kg zusammen.



Gut, das Packt bei mir aber auch nur der Hafen mit Anschluss zur Elbe bei der richtigen Jahreszeit. Brassen kann ich mitgehen, wir haben hier auch richtige Monster. Giebel von 3,5 Kilogramm wäre für mich wie ein Oskar, eine schöne Leistung mein Freund!

Das Setzkescherfoto ist bei mir auch nur Stilmittel, hältern muss ich nicht immer. Die Fotos davon als Erinnerung sind aber trotzdem immer wieder schön. Manch einer mag es nicht, ich finds Dufte.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Tipps sind immer willkommen und vor allem dann wenn man weiß das sie von echten Anglern sind und nicht von Würmerbadern.
> Das erspart viel Arbeit und testerei



Finde ich auch. Mir ist immer wichtig, das hinter dem Angler auch das Wissen/die Erfahrung steckt, um den Tipp auch verarbeiten zu können. Kennste das mit den Futterwolken und dem Kaffeeweißer? Kommt auch jede Woche gefühlt irgendwo mal wieder auf und viele Plappern es nach. Dufter Tipp. Leider ist der Kram nicht kaltwasserlöslich. Dahingehend sollte man wirklich einem Frontschwein vertrauen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gut, das Packt bei mir aber auch nur der Hafen mit Anschluss zur Elbe bei der richtigen Jahreszeit. Brassen kann ich mitgehen, wir haben hier auch richtige Monster. Giebel von 3,5 Kilogramm wäre für mich wie ein Oskar, eine schöne Leistung mein Freund!
> 
> Das Setzkescherfoto ist bei mir auch nur Stilmittel, hältern muss ich nicht immer. Die Fotos davon als Erinnerung sind aber trotzdem immer wieder schön. Manch einer mag es nicht, ich finds Dufte.
> 
> 
> 
> Finde ich auch. Mir ist immer wichtig, das hinter dem Angler auch das Wissen/die Erfahrung steckt, um den Tipp auch verarbeiten zu können. Kennste das mit den Futterwolken und dem Kaffeeweißer? Kommt auch jede Woche gefühlt irgendwo mal wieder auf und viele Plappern es nach. Dufter Tipp. Leider ist der Kram nicht kaltwasserlöslich. Dahingehend sollte man wirklich einem Frontschwein vertrauen.


Jaaaaa Kaffeeweisser 
Ich glaube die wenigsten wissen das mit der nicht vorhandenen Kaltwasserlöslichkeit .
Schon öfter gelesen und von anderen gehört. 
Ich muss dann immer mein Schmunzeln unterdrücken wenn ich das aufgetischt bekomme. 

Setzkescher nutze ich nur noch im Vereinssee .
Da ist es erlaubt solange das kein Apfelsinennetz ist .
Allerdings ist das mitführen einer Abhakmatte Pflicht. 
Ist aber verständlich wegen der Stege dort .
Macht man und gut ist. 
Ansonsten kann man da nach eigenem Gusto machen wie man möchte .

Viele Vereine hier haben Angst das mal jemand auftaucht der da nichts verloren hat .
Der Angler ist sich hier selbst der größte Feind 
Das ist richtig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Naja, die Moralapostel siehst du ja an jeder Ecke. Ich gebe da mittlerweile nen dicken Schiss drauf. Nen Setzkescher von 3 Meter mit 50 Zentimeter Durchmesser ist Ausreichend und schadet niemandem, außer vielleicht irgendeiner kruden Weltvorstellung. Wenn ich sehe, was wir alles schon für den Fisch im Umgang machen, wir könnten Tierärzte sein. Matten, Pflegeprodukte, angepasste Keschermaschen und Material, bis hin zu Montagen, welche beim Abriss den Ballast voom Fisch trennen.

Wenn ich meine Bilder mache, paniere ich die Schleien ja auch nicht im Sand. Das Dauert 30 Sekunden, danach sind Angler und Kreatur zufrieden. Die Chance einem Jäger durch Gnade zu entkommen ist ein Privileg in der Natur, das könnten wir auch mal von der anderen Seite sehen. Nö, lieber Knüppeln, Kotzen, den Kollegen zum Guerilla-Verhalten beim Angeln raten und schon gar nicht zu seinem Hobby stehen.

Es ist aber auch bezeichnend, das in 5 Jahren urbanem Angeln und jetzt im Hafen von Touris mir kein Mensch negativ gegenüber wegen meinem Angeln aufgetreten ist. Diese Paranoia gibt es nur im Internet und besonders ängstlichen Häschen. Da fehlen doch die Eier. Pack deinen Setzkescher scheen rein, warum solltest du es nicht tun? Die Welt ist Traurig genug, hab Spaß an deinem Hobby und lass die Mimosen kotzen.


----------



## geomas

Giebel von über 7 Pfund (deutsche Pfund noch dazu, nicht schlanke lbs) sind schon echt ne Ansage. 
Soll einige „gute” Giebelgewässer hier in der Nähe geben (Hörensagen).
Werd mich aber wohl eher Karausche, Schlei und evtl. dem Aland widmen. 

Hatte so viel vor für 2018 und hab so wenig davon realisiert. Hoffentlich wird 2019 besser und ich kann zum Beispiel das geplante Großkauli-Stippen nachholen.


----------



## geomas

#setzkescher

Hatte vorhin gerade das DDR-Modell in der Hand, in dem ich als Kind Karauschen aus dem Dorfteich gesammelt habe. 
Wettkampfangeln gegen meine Schwester. Wer als erster 20 oder 50 hatte. Lang ists her. 
Einen vernünftigen Setzkescher hab ich derzeit nicht und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Verwendung dafür.


----------



## Andal

Meinen letzten Setzkescher habe ich vor gut 20 Jahren in den Müll gegeben. MIR fällt für MICH absolut kein Grund ein, warum ich einen haben sollte.

In Italien, beim Wallerfischen, hatten wir so Blautonnen mit Löchern in Betrieb. Das war auch nicht nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Mikesch

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist ja alles wesentliche zum Angeln auf Döbel geklärt.
> 
> Für meinen Küttfischansatz auf Döbel muss es nämlich wesentlich wärmer sein und das wird wohl noch dauern. Also Klassisch ans Tagwerk mit Fleischerhaken und Ködern größer als meine Vorstellung. Man wird das ne Umstellung.
> 
> Mit großen Döbeln habe ich aber meine Erfahrung. Hier mein PB vom letzten Ansitz:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321342


Wenn das ein Aitel ist heiße ich ab sofort Michaela.
Ist nämlich ein Hasel.


----------



## Tobias85

Tatsache, die Afterflosse ist eingebuchtet, nicht nach außen gewölbt. Den musst du nochmal umklassifizieren, FF


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tatsache, die Afterflosse ist eingebuchtet, nicht nach außen gewölbt. Den musst du nochmal umklassifizieren, FF



Ich hab nur in den Döbelordner gegrabscht und den kleinsten Fisch rausgezogen. Könnte auch nen Hasel sein, ne Taube im Fischkostüm, ich hab keine Ahnung. Die Perspektive ist nicht so Pralle. Maulspalte ist aber nicht sehr tief und eher unterständig, spricht also für eure Vermutung. Ich schließe mich eurer Meinung an.


----------



## Mikesch

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... spricht also für eure Vermutung. Ich schließe mich eurer Meinung an.


Nix Vermutung = Tatsache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

mikesch schrieb:


> Nix Vermutung = Tatsache.



Ja, so meinte ich das auch eher, ich habs nur nicht so formuliert. Es ist spät, es ist ein Hasel.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
sehr interessante Informationen zu dem Kaffeeweisser und den eher kleineren Haken (tendiere auch eher dazu), danke an die DIskutanden. @Kochtopf : Feile nicht nötig; Kranz auch nicht, aber morgen bitte nicht ganz so laut tippen. Muss mich jetzt erstmal ein bisschen übergeben und dann schlafen,
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Die Wettervorhersage für das Wetter:
Dauerregen und kräftige Windböen 
Wo ist der Kotzsmily. 
Dritte We in Folge.
So ein


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So ein



Ja echte  !

Man sitzt wie auf Kohlen, will los und ein Sturmtief jagt das andere......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> sehr interessante Informationen zu dem Kaffeeweisser und den eher kleineren Haken (tendiere auch eher dazu), danke an die DIskutanden. @Kochtopf : Feile nicht nötig; Kranz auch nicht, aber morgen bitte nicht ganz so laut tippen. Muss mich jetzt erstmal ein bisschen übergeben und dann schlafen,
> herzlich,
> Minimax



Das sind so die Momente, die einem Zeigen, das wir Alt werden. Da ist er von der Party vor 03.00Uhr zuhause, eine Zeit, an der wir sonst erst loszogen. Oh Jammer.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sind so die Momente, die einem Zeigen, das wir Alt werden. Da ist er von der Party vor 03.00Uhr zuhause, eine Zeit, an der wir sonst erst loszogen. Oh Jammer.


So ein Weichei 
Da hat die alte Garde  andere nehmerqualitäten


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So ein Weichei
> Da hat die alte Garde  andere nehmerqualitäten


Wer aus einem Landstrich kommt wo man verwässerte Brauereiabfälle in Reagenzgläsern kredenzt und schon nach 0,6l dieser Mischung ausfallerscheinungen zeigt hat da auch ganz andere Ansprüche. ^^
Mir jedenfalls ist klar: mit mehr Kohle hätte ich seltener erlebt dass in der Disse das Licht angeht, weil meine Lichter da schon aus gewesen wären. So macht es nicht die Uhrzeit ob man hart feiert sondern lediglich die feierhärte.
Aber da Minimax noch selber schreiben konnte und es sich nicht wie ein Schlaganfall liest glaube ich, das er entweder einen Ghostwriter hat, womöglich wurde der Text diktiert oder er hat sich zusammen gerissen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So ein Weichei
> Da hat die alte Garde  andere nehmerqualitäten



Ich war recht wild was Parties angeht, da gabs schon mal ein ganzes WE am Stück mit passender Afterhour. Wir sind auch schon mal im Marathon von einer Diskothek zur nächsten Getigert und das von Freitag bis Sonntag. Hart im Nehmen waren wir schon und das meine ich recht Doppeldeutig.


----------



## Piere

Meine Erfahrung: Man kann noch so voll heimkommen...-kein Dank!


----------



## Dorschbremse

Man wird ja mit dem Alter reifer und ruhiger - sogar persönliche Begrifflichkeiten ändern sich.....

So gibt es sicherlich den einen oder anderen, bei dem die Afterhour sich zu - die Zeitung untern Arm klemmen und auf den Pott gehen - gewandelt hat.


----------



## Tikey0815

[QUOTE="Dorschbremse, post: 4908606, member: 18984"...] 

So gibt es sicherlich den einen oder anderen, bei dem die Afterhour sich zu - die Zeitung untern Arm klemmen und auf den Pott gehen - gewandelt hat. [/QUOTE]
Ach  gibt es die Praline Zeitung noch??


----------



## Dorschbremse

Tageszeitung! 
Ich glaube eher nicht, dass der Inhalt der Praline ne einstündige Sitzung "ausfüllt"


----------



## phirania

Dann lieber ein Filmchen....

https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?u...ms&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Man wird ja mit dem Alter reifer und ruhiger - sogar persönliche Begrifflichkeiten ändern sich.....
> 
> So gibt es sicherlich den einen oder anderen, bei dem die Afterhour sich zu - die Zeitung untern Arm klemmen und auf den Pott gehen - gewandelt hat.



Jop. Ich würde jetzt um kurz nach 2 Uhr in der Diskothek tot umfallen, das wäre echt nicht mehr meine Welt. War halt die Phase, wo man sich die Hörner abgestoßen hat. Jetzt mache ich immer Afterhour beim Angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Küttfischlord ist zurück! Mir ist der Arsch einfach geplatzt, wenn ich nicht 2 Tage die Woche angeln kann, verwelke ich wie eine Blume. Heute gab es genügend Wasser und Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super dass du bei dem Wetter los warst und Fische gefangen auch noch.

Mein vollen Respekt hast du dafür! 

Petri Heil!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super dass du bei dem Wetter los warst und Fische gefangen auch noch.
> 
> Mein vollen Respekt hast du dafür!
> 
> Petri Heil!



Ich habe jetzt auch die Schnauze voll, ich kaufe mir wetterfeste Bekleidung, um auch bei solchen Gegebenheiten zu bestehen. Ich kriege hier Wutanfälle in der Bude, wenn ich nicht ans Wasser komme.


----------



## geomas

Petri FF  - schön, daß Du Dich den Elementen trotzend vor die Tür gewagt hast!

Heute Vormittag war hier im Nordosten das Wetter ganz gut. 
Aber: Termine, Termine, Terrmine - auch in der kommenden Woche. 
Vielleicht kann ich ne kurze Angelsession einschieben.
Eben gerade noch nen Frustkauf getätigt. Sollte das nicht zu oft machen.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht 2 Tage die Woche angeln kann, verwelke ich wie eine Blume. Heute gab es genügend Wasser und Fisch.



Petri, Fantastic, gut das Du dich bei dem Wetter rausgetraut hast -vorbildlich! Du beackerst jetzt wohl systematisch Dein Flüsschen?


----------



## Tricast

Das kenne ich auch, für tausende Angelkram aber nichts vernünftiges übern Hintern. Als Schönwetterangler bei mir ja auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Fantastic, gut das Du dich bei dem Wetter rausgetraut hast -vorbildlich! Du beackerst jetzt wohl systematisch Dein Flüsschen?



Ich war mit einem Kumpel am Baggerloch Feedern, es gab auch Karpfen. Ich fahre Abseits meines freundschaftlichen Feederns nur noch zum Flüsschen, sicherlich aber auch nochmals zur Zicke. Die Schläft um diese Jahreszeit aber wie eh und je, da gehts demnächst ran.

Am Flüsschen kommst du jetzt aber nicht richtig ran, das Wasser steht komplett über den Wiesen.......



Tricast schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch, für tausende Angelkram aber nichts vernünftiges übern Hintern. Als Schönwetterangler bei mir ja auch nicht so wichtig.



Ich habe überhaupt keine Regenbekleidung zum Angeln, weil dieses Thema immer so hinterhältig ist. Ne Regenjacke gefüttert passend für den Angler kostet richtig viel Geld und dann sind diese Dinger für die jetzigen Verhältnisse zu Warm. Selbiges gilt für wasserabweisende Thermohosen. Da ist jeder Euro zuviel Investiert für sehr kleine Zeitfenster im Verhältnis.

Ich kaufe mir für das Frühjahr jetzt einfache gummierte Regenjacken und Latzhosen (mattes Grün, Anglerlike) zum Drüberziehen über Fleece und Jogginghose. Ist nen fairer Kompromiss, die perfekte Lösung gibt es bei diesem Thema einfach nicht. (Vielleicht schon, dann aber für 200€, lass ma gut sein)


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch ein Petri.
Hast aber echt viel Wasser im Bächle..
Hier wars mir heute zu windig aber dafür mal ein paar Stunden trocken.
Hoffe nächstes Wochenende ist das Wetter stabil,dann haben wir am See anangeln für dies Jahr vom Verein.
Bis dahin muß ich nochmal am Anfutter arbeiten,denn ich will ja nicht abkacken am Wasser....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Habe nach tagelangem Abwägen heute auch einen Frustkauf getätigt! Bin jetzt Besitzer eines Deeper pro. Ich bin einfach zu alt für diese stundenlangen Lotaktionen an unbekannten Gewässern. Ob ich ein *stolzer *Besitzer sein werde, wird sich allerdings erst noch herausstellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mein neuer Sidetray macht sich dafür perfekt. Für 50 Euros geschossen, kann ich nicht meckern. Da passt auch ordentlich was rein!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wat machst du denn mit dem Brüheglas?
Ist da auch Brühe drin?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Etwas Warmes braucht der Mensch ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat machst du denn mit dem Brüheglas?
> Ist da auch Brühe drin?



WoW, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es jemand merkt. Das kommt ins Körbchen, um die Rotaugen gefügig zu machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Etwas Warmes braucht der Mensch ...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er sich am Wasser Zeit nimmt Brühe zu kochen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> WoW, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es jemand merkt. Das kommt ins Körbchen, um die Rotaugen gefügig zu machen.



An sowas dachte ich schon eher.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An sowas dachte ich schon eher.



Je nach Wetter ziehe ich den Kram auch durch die Nase.


----------



## Professor Tinca

In Anlehnung an Maggi und ähnlich gewürztes Zeug kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.

Edit: Ihc meinte nicht die Nase, sondern das Plötzenangeln.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : Viel Erfolg mit dem Deeper pro! Interessiert mich, wie man mit so einem Teil an kleine bis mittelgroßen Flüssen arbeiten kann.

Mein Frustkauf ist auch rund und dunkel, aber gänzlichst ohne Elektronik. Und das Ding klickert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : Viel Erfolg mit dem Deeper pro! Interessiert mich, wie man mit so einem Teil an kleine bis mittelgroßen Flüssen arbeiten kann.
> 
> Mein Frustkauf ist auch rund und dunkel, aber gänzlichst ohne Elektronik. Und das Ding klickert.



Schwarze Frau die Schlagzeug spielt?


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schwarze Frau die Schlagzeug spielt?



Ne, ein Paar Kastagnetten. Du hattest wohl ne Line Maggi zu viel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ne, ein Paar Kastagnetten. Du hattest wohl ne Line Maggi zu viel.



Du kennst wohl Robinson Junior nicht? Freitag, Klick Klick.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Ne, ein Paar Kastagnetten.


Rasselköder beim Friedfischangeln?!


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri FF du harte Sau  

Ich versuche mich hier gerade mal mit windoof 10 anzufreunden.
Der Umstieg ist nötig nachdem mein gutes altes 7 mit Festplatte ausgehaucht hat.


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Rasselköder beim Friedfischangeln?!



Ne, nicht ganz.Oder im extrem erweiterten Sinne. Ganz im Ernst: ich kenne mich mit Deeper&Co. nicht aus - Du wirst das Teil an der Wuemme nutzen? 
Ich würd mich wirklich über einen Erfahrungsbericht freuen.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kennst wohl Robinson Junior nicht? Freitag, Klick Klick.



Erwischt! Ne, Robinson Junior kenne ich tatsächlich nicht. Grüße von der Bildungslücke auf zwei dünnen Beinen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Petri FF du harte Sau
> 
> Ich versuche mich hier gerade mal mit windoof 10 anzufreunden.
> Der Umstieg ist nötig nachdem mein gutes altes 7 mit Festplatte ausgehaucht hat.



Was hast du denn für Probleme mit Win10? Bei mir läuft es flüssig und es war sogar ein Upgrade einer....nennen wir es kostenfreien Variante! Microsoft hatte tatsächlich jedem Nutzer die Möglichkeit gegeben auf 10 Upzugraden, unabhängig ob gekauft oder nicht.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch die Schnauze voll, ich kaufe mir wetterfeste Bekleidung, um auch bei solchen Gegebenheiten zu bestehen. Ich kriege hier Wutanfälle in der Bude, wenn ich nicht ans Wasser komme.



Ich raste hier auch gleich aus, ich überlege schon morgen bei Windböen von über 80 km/h angeln zu gehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich raste hier auch gleich aus, ich überlege schon morgen bei Windböen von über 80 km/h angeln zu gehen



Jo, irgendwann müssen wir Petrus auch mal zeigen, das wir sein Verhalten nicht mehr akzeptieren. Unter Umständen geht das so Monate weiter, dann haben wir aufeinmal zuviel Wasser. Ich lege mir aber ab jetzt definitiv Regenbekleidung zu, die ich direkt am Körper tragen kann und nicht ständig schleppen/an/ausziehen muss.



geomas schrieb:


> Erwischt! Ne, Robinson Junior kenne ich tatsächlich nicht. Grüße von der Bildungslücke auf zwei dünnen Beinen.



Recht alter Film, den wir als Kinder sehr gerne geschaut haben. Keine Frage, nicht unbedingt Jugendfrei, aber durchaus passabler Humor. Daher meine Anspielung zum Klick Klick und Schwarz, bevor das wieder jemand in den falschen Hals kriegt.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Petri FF du harte Sau
> 
> Ich versuche mich hier gerade mal mit windoof 10 anzufreunden.
> Der Umstieg ist nötig nachdem mein gutes altes 7 mit Festplatte ausgehaucht hat.


Darum bin ich jetzt im dritten Jahr Mac... keine Sekunde bereut!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Darum bin ich jetzt im dritten Jahr Mac... keine Sekunde bereut!



Ich bin im dritten Jahrzehnt mit MacOs. Hab die Wahl sehr selten bereut. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Für mein Hausgewässer brauche ich das Teil nicht! Da kenne ich meine Stellen vom sommerlichen Nacktwaten ganz genau. Der Fluß ist gerade mal durchschnittlich 80 cm tief und die bloßen Füße sind das allerbeste Lot, das es gibt! Aber ich befische seit vergangenen Jahr auch einen vergleichsweise stark strukturierten See mit Kanten und Abbrüchen, da wird mir der Deeper hoffentlich helfen, die Strukturen besser zu lokalisieren. An der Weser soll die Kugel ebenfalls zum Einsatz kommen, obwohl ... da kenne ich meine Buhnenfelder auch ziemlich exakt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gut, geo braucht Mac beruflich (wobei "brauchen" heutzutage auch eher eine Ausrede ist, aber früher kam man an Macbei Video und audiobearbeitung nicht vorbei) aber ansonsten gibt es sehr sehr wenige Gründe heutzutage auf Mac umzusteigen außer Image, denn viel pflegeleichter sind sie auch nicht mehr. Mein Bruder war lange beinharter Mac User und was da an iMacs und Powermacs über die Wupper gegangen ist habe ich mit Windows und übertakteten Prozessoren etc nie hinbekommen.
Aber das wichtigste ist dass es glücklich macht


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Für mein Hausgewässer brauche ich das Teil nicht! Da kenne ich meine Stellen vom sommerlichen Nacktwaten ganz genau. Der Fluß ist gerade mal durchschnittlich 80 cm tief und die bloßen Füße sind das allerbeste Lot, das es gibt! Aber ich befische seit vergangenen Jahr auch einen vergleichsweise stark strukturierten See mit Kanten und Abbrüchen, da wird mir der Deeper hoffentlich helfen, die Strukturen besser zu lokalisieren. An der Weser soll die Kugel ebenfalls zum Einsatz kommen, obwohl ... da kenne ich meine Buhnenfelder auch ziemlich exakt.


Jetzt nur noch die Messpunkte mit der Wurfrute treffen!


----------



## Andal

Mac ist wie Pin ... muss man haben, um mitreden zu können!


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gut, geo braucht Mac beruflich (wobei "brauchen" heutzutage auch eher eine Ausrede ist, aber früher kam man an Macbei Video und audiobearbeitung nicht vorbei) aber ansonsten gibt es sehr sehr wenige Gründe heutzutage auf Mac umzusteigen außer Image, denn viel pflegeleichter sind sie auch nicht mehr. Mein Bruder war lange beinharter Mac User und was da an iMacs und Powermacs über die Wupper gegangen ist habe ich mit Windows und übertakteten Prozessoren etc nie hinbekommen.
> Aber das wichtigste ist dass es glücklich macht




Ist auch ne Frage des vielzitierten „Look&Feel” (das meintest Du vermutlich mit „glücklich machen”). Und diesbezüglich ziehe ich das MacOS anderen Betriebssystemen vor.


----------



## Minimax

Bleibt natürlich immer noch die Frage nach dem runden, schwarzen clickernden Ding unseres geheimnisvollen Ankünders @geomas ? Ist es denn eher alt oder eher neu?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Mac ist wie Pin ... muss man haben, um mitreden zu können!


Hatte einen(also zumindest im Kinderzimmer nebenan) und bleib bei der DOSe (und du bei der Kapselrolle  )


geomas schrieb:


> Ist auch ne Frage des vielzitierten „Look&Feel” (das meintest Du vermutlich mit „glücklich machen”). Und diesbezüglich ziehe ich das MacOS anderen Betriebssystemen vor.


Wenn es danach ging würde ich heute noch auf der Amiga Workbench rumfuhrwerken. Seit Amiga tot ist (und kommt jetzt nicht mit pegasos und so nem Rotz) sind Computer nur noch seelenlose Technik für mich.

Und von welcher Firma sind die Kastagnetten?


----------



## Tricast

Ist es denn eher alt oder eher neu?

Ich glaube eher rund und dunkel, und das Ding klickert.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch die Messpunkte mit der Wurfrute treffen!


Könnte ne Herausforderung werden.  Aber wenn ich was Verheißungsvolles finde, werde ich die Entfernung ablängen. Ansonsten ist es die Plus-Ausführung, die kann auch Tiefenkarten erstellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In Anlehnung an Maggi und ähnlich gewürztes Zeug kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.



Jau, ich teste das auch gerade und werde es dieses Jahr neben einigen DIY Geschichten unter die Lupe nehmen. Ne Flasche Maggi mitzunehmen oder ins Futter mischen muss ich auch nicht immer haben und alternativen einfach auch, um schreiben zu können, sind immer Willkommen.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Ist es denn eher alt oder eher neu?
> 
> Ich glaube eher rund und dunkel, und das Ding klickert.


Eine MS-Festplatte?


----------



## Andal

Ab Montage wieder.....


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Probleme mit Win10? Bei mir läuft es flüssig und es war sogar ein Upgrade einer....nennen wir es kostenfreien Variante! Microsoft hatte tatsächlich jedem Nutzer die Möglichkeit gegeben auf 10 Upzugraden, unabhängig ob gekauft oder nicht.


Problem bisher habe ich keine aber es ist halt eine Umstellung wenn man das win 7 gewohnt ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Problem bisher habe ich keine aber es ist halt eine Umstellung wenn man das win 7 gewohnt ist.



Klar, das ist doch aber bei allem im Leben so. Kaum habe ich eine neue Feederrute in der Hand, da werfe ich wie ein betrunkener Seemann seine Pfeile beim Dart. Ich kann mich an den Wechsel und die Umstellung auch noch erinnern, gibt aber schlimmeres.


----------



## rutilus69

So, für morgen sind knappe 10°C ohne Regen und mit nur wenig Wind vorhergesagt. Da werde ich doch mal wieder versuchen ein paar Plötzen zu ärgern


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da werde ich doch mal wieder versuchen ein paar Plötzen zu ärgern


Das ist schnell passiert. Du haust einfach einen Dachziegel an die Stelle, die Rotaugen sind erbost und du kannst wieder heim ins Warme!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, für morgen sind knappe 10°C ohne Regen und mit nur wenig Wind vorhergesagt. Da werde ich doch mal wieder versuchen ein paar Plötzen zu ärgern



Ich wette 10 Euro, du hast morgen:

Sturm, Regentropfen so groß wie Fußbälle, der Schauer beginnt beim Auspacken der Ausrüstung und endet, wenn du fertig bist. Zwischendurch wird sich dein Haken an der Hose verfangen, deine Pinkies laufen währenddessen schon 10 Meter entfernt zur Brautschau durch die Gegend. Die Plötzen stehen wahrscheinlich auf der anderen Seite des Sees und das Einzige, was trocken bleibt, ist deine Regenjacke, welche du Zuhause gelassen hast.

Trotzdem kehrst du ausgeglichen Heim, auch wenn du vielleicht nichts fängst. Denn lieber einen Angeltag in der Hand, wie der Wunsch danach auf dem Dach.


----------



## Minimax

Ich versuche noch ein bissken Energie zusammenkratzen um morgen auch mal ans Wasser zu schleichen, eigentlich war ich wild entschlossen, aber schon sinkt die Sonne meiner Angelvorsätze wieder.
EDIT oh, in der Zwischenzeit hat FF für den Rutilus nen Motivationspost geschrieben. Hatter recht, aber Welche Methode, welches Gerät, welche Köder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei uns hat es so gestürmt dass sich mit Dachziegeln vermutlich anfüttern lassen dürfte. Die Fische kennen die schindeln ja jetzt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT oh, in der Zwischenzeit hat FF für den Rutilus nen Motivationspost geschrieben



Ist das nicht die Realität?


----------



## rutilus69

@Fantastic Fishing ich hoffe, dass Du die Wette verlierst - aber natürlich nur aus ganz eingennützigen Gründen 
Ich bin noch am überlegen. Ich glaube, ich habe morgen Lust auf einen kleinen See. Matchrute mit feinem Zeug, vielleicht auch Stippen. Wenn es doch etwas windiger wird, dann wird halt die Picker ausgepackt. Ich mache das einfach mal davon abhängig, wie das Wetter morgen dann wirklich aussieht. Den Wettervorherlügen glaube ich sowieso erst, wenn das Wetter da ist


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Realität?



Absolute Wahrheit. Schön auch die Situation, wenn man die Haustürklinke noch in der Hand hat, und sich in diesem Augenblick der strahlend blaue Himmel in sekundenschnelle mit einem bleigrauen, hagelschwangeren Wolkenmeer überzieht. Mit Petrus ist im Moment echt nicht gut Kirschen essen.

Aber der Satz, der ist eben auch absolut wahr:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Trotzdem kehrst du ausgeglichen Heim, auch wenn du vielleicht nichts fängst. Denn lieber einen Angeltag in der Hand, wie der Wunsch danach auf dem Dach.


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Trotzdem kehrst du ausgeglichen Heim, auch wenn du vielleicht nichts fängst. Denn lieber einen Angeltag in der Hand, wie der Wunsch danach auf dem Dach.



Genau, und das ist ja auch einer der Gründe, warum ich angeln gehe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing ich hoffe, dass Du die Wette verlierst - aber natürlich nur aus ganz eingennützigen Gründen
> Ich bin noch am überlegen. Ich glaube, ich habe morgen Lust auf einen kleinen See. Matchrute mit feinem Zeug, vielleicht auch Stippen. Wenn es doch etwas windiger wird, dann wird halt die Picker ausgepackt. Ich mache das einfach mal davon abhängig, wie das Wetter morgen dann wirklich aussieht. Den Wettervorherlügen glaube ich sowieso erst, wenn das Wetter da ist



Wir haben heute zu zweit einen Test gemacht. Ich habe im tiefen Bereich hinter einer Kante geangelt, auf ungefähr 6 Meter Tiefe. Meinem Buddy habe ich daraufhin ermahnt, doch bitte Flach neben einer Insel an der Struktur einer Kante zu Feedern, um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben. Wir saßen Nebeneinander, aber im Knick. Unsere Futterplätze waren vielleicht 20 Meter voneinander entfernt.

Ich habe wesentlich weniger gefangen und auch die kleinen Fische. Futter hatte er von mir, samt Körben und Taktik. Ich gebe dir für morgen also den Rat, halte dich Dicht am Ufer oder an flachen Strukturen. Ich hab speziell auch über diesen Winter die Erfahrung gemacht, das die tiefste "Stelle" einfach nur ein Märchen ist. Absoluter Unfug. Das Wasser wälzt sich bei starkem Wind ohnehin um und vermischt die Temperaturen. Aber selbst ohne Wind bei Minusgraden war es an diesem See nicht so, wie die Lehrmeinung es vorgibt.

Und diese Erkenntnis habe ich jetzt an verschiedenen Gewässern gemacht. Tief ist zwar Nett, aber meiner Meinung nach bald eine Floskel.


----------



## rutilus69

@Fantastic Fishing Danke für den Tipp. Die Erfahrung habe ich diesen Winter auch schon gemacht. Am Altarm im relativ flachen Wasser habe ich deutlich besser gefangen als etwas weiter draußen im tieferen Bereich. Der See, den ich für morgen ins Auge gefasst habe ist ziemlich klein und auch nicht sehr tief. Ich denke auch, dass der Wind der letzten Tage das Wasser schon wieder gut durchgemischt hat und wahrscheinlich nicht die Tiefe an sich sondern eher die Strukturen (Kanten, alte Seerosenfelder u.s.w.) den Ausschlag geben werden. "Tief" heißt da irgendwas um 2m ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Danke für den Tipp. Die Erfahrung habe ich diesen Winter auch schon gemacht. Am Altarm im relativ flachen Wasser habe ich deutlich besser gefangen als etwas weiter draußen im tieferen Bereich. Der See, den ich für morgen ins Auge gefasst habe ist ziemlich klein und auch nicht sehr tief. Ich denke auch, dass der Wind der letzten Tage das Wasser schon wieder gut durchgemischt hat und wahrscheinlich nicht die Tiefe an sich sondern eher die Strukturen (Kanten, alte Seerosenfelder u.s.w.) den Ausschlag geben werden. "Tief" heißt da irgendwas um 2m ;-)



Genauso hätte ich meinen Plan auch geschmiedet. Unsere Gewässer hier sind bei solch Wind doch viel zu klein, um konstante Temperaturen in den Wasserschichten zu liefern. Ich glaube da geht es dann vielmehr um ruhige Zonen oder Bereiche frei von Unterströmung. Die bloße Tiefe kann dahingehend kein Faktor für mich mehr sein, weil es zu oft widerlegt wurde.

Und so kleine Gewässer mit 2 Meter Tiefe sind doch nen Träumchen für den Friedfischangler von Welt. Ich mag diese kleinen Perlen.


----------



## rutilus69

@Fantastic Fishing ja, diese kleinen, überschaubaren Gewässer haben etwas gemütliches.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielleicht komme ich Dienstag morgen für 2-3 Stündchen raus... wenn ich mir den Fuldapegel ansehe wird mir garnix anderes übrig bleiben...


----------



## Tricast

@ Schlemmertopf: Dann drücke ich Dir ganz fest die Daumen dass Du dich ans Wasser stehlen kannst um Deinen Seelenfrieden wieder zu finden. 

LG Heinz


----------



## geomas

^^ na das wünsche ich Dir, also 2-3 Stündchen am Wasser. Und falls Du den Seelenfrieden nicht landen kannst dann vielleicht wenigstens einen fetten Döbel, um es Prof. Tinca mal zu zeigen...


----------



## geomas

@Minimax & @Tricast : es ist alt, rund, dunkel, klickert wenn gewollt und dreht sich hoffentlich noch. Schön ist das Ding so oder so - hoffentlich auch praktikabel einsetzbar.

Nachtrag: lieber Kochtopf, mein Spruch mit den Kastagnetten war komplett Nonsens. Bitte schnell vergessen. Danke.


----------



## Zander Jonny

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax & @Tricast : es ist alt, rund, dunkel, klickert wenn gewollt und dreht sich hoffentlich noch. Schön ist das Ding so oder so - hoffentlich auch praktikabel einsetzbar.
> 
> Nachtrag: lieber Kochtopf, mein Spruch mit den Kastagnetten war komplett Nonsens. Bitte schnell vergessen. Danke.



Heckbremse !?


----------



## geomas

nobremse


----------



## Minimax

klingt nach Daumenbremse


----------



## geomas

^ mir gefällt übrigens in alten englischen Angelvideos wie die Spezies die Bremse als „clutch” (gerne „Klutsch” ausgesprochen) bezeichnen und dem Novizen ans Herz legen, diese „clutch” möglichst bombenfest zu drehen, da ja ohnehin per „Backwinding” gedrillt wird.




Nachtrag: das Video hier hab ich schon ein paar Mal hier geteilt. 





Bomb- und Waggler-Angeln am Canal mit Dickie Carr
In meinen Augen eines der unterhaltsamsten Angelvideos überhaupt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Problem bisher habe ich keine aber es ist halt eine Umstellung wenn man das win 7 gewohnt ist.



google mal nach "classic shell" und dein win10 wird dir ruckzuck wieder sympatisch


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ne PIN Geo, ist es ne PIN?


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ne PIN Geo, ist es ne PIN?



Moin moin, ja, es ist ne Pin. 
Gebraucht und nicht gerade „fancy”. Dennoch find ich sie schöner als die China-Pins und hoffe, sie birgt ne Geschichte in sich, die ich mir beim Abschneidern ausmalen kann.
Etwas billiger als die China-Pins ist sie auch, hoffentlich kein Fehlkauf. Ich berichte, wenn ich sie in den Händen hab.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich drück die Daumen geo! An gebrauchttackle traue ich mich nicht ran, gerade bei Pins aber ihr zeigt mir ja immer wieder dass es keinen Grund gibt wenn man etwas aufpasst. Vielleicht hole ich mir mal ne 80er Swingtipcombo mit ner ollen Shakespeare oder Mitchel oder DAM (und es war mir klar dass es keine Kastagnetten waren, ich wollte nur deine Tarnung aufrecht erhalten)

Btw habe ich in einem uralten Thread im Blinker Forum von Matchruten der Fa. DAM in Inlinebauweise gelesen, weiss wer der hier versammelten Kapazitäten der Angelgeschichte mehr darüber?


----------



## feederbrassen

Inline ist mir bei der DAM nichts bekannt.
Daiwa hat das mal gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

mikesch schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Aitel ist heiße ich ab sofort Michaela.
> Ist nämlich ein Hasel.


Mal sehen mit der Mikaela ... 

Ich sage das ist eher ein Aland als ein Hasel.
Erstmal von meinem früheren vielfangen in Un-haseligen Gewässer her, im langsamen Teil. 
Leider sieht man die Maulspitze nicht richtig. Der ist auch zu farbig und gelb im Auge.
Vor allem zu viele kleine Schuppen in der Längsreihe, bekomme ich aber nicht genau auf dem Bild nachgezählt. Irgendwo über 50 ...
In realiter hat der Aland trennscharf ab 55, also ab da Bingo!
Der Hasel geht manchmal auch über 50. 

Also, Genauigkeit zählt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Problem bisher habe ich keine aber es ist halt eine Umstellung wenn man das win 7 gewohnt ist.





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> google mal nach "classic shell" und dein win10 wird dir ruckzuck wieder sympatisch


Noch besser im Fortschritt und Kontinuität für die Zukunft (bei mir weite Vergangenheit bis ferne Zukunft) und sehr empfehlenswert ist der DoubleCommander! 
Ich arbeite an vielen verschiedenen Betriebssystemen oder eben vielen Betriebssystemversionen im dauernden Wechsel, etwa 12 an der Anzahl.

https://doublecmd.sourceforge.io/
https://sourceforge.net/p/doublecmd/wiki/Download/
(Ein TotalCommander Nachbau, was wiederum die beste Weiterentwicklung des alten Norton Commander, PC-Tools, Midnight Commander usw. ist.)

Der DCmd ist frei und außerdem gibt es den für Linux und Windows. Deutsche Spracheinstellung geht auch gut und verständlich.
Sogar die Mac-Oberflächen-Benutzer können damit mal einen richtigen PC-Komfort kennenlernen! 

Damit wird der Umstieg auf andere Betriebssysteme oder die neue Betriebssystemversion sehr viel leichter, wenn die wichtigste Bedienebene gleich bleiben kann.  
Also Windows XP (wg.Oldies) und 7 weiternutzen, auf mehreren Rechnern wie beliebt, das Win 10 gleich machen, alles gut!

Zudem wird die Datensicherung und Synchronisation zwischen mehreren Rechnern oder externen USB-Festplatten oder USB-Sticks zum Kinderspiel.

Double Commander 0.5.10 (File Manager)
Susanna Webb Published on Feb 6, 2018




Die Version 0.5.10 ist schon ein bischen alt, 0.9.1 ist aktuell, 
aber das Video ist recht neu und ein erster Bildeindruck.
Die Fortentwicklung geschieht OHNE krasse Umbrüche wie eben negativ bei Windows-Versionen.
SOFTWARE: Double Commander 0.7.7.Beta
Karel Vohat Published on Jan 19, 2017




am besten ohne Ton! 

Ein anderer Weg wäre für den Windows-Benutzer erstmal der TotalCommander, der sich weitgehend gleich zum DCmd "anfühlt", aber frei nur als Shareware mit einem wenig nervenden Start-Popup (Reminder,ohne Testzeitbegrenzung) : 
https://www.ghisler.com/
Den habe ich mir schon öfter als Vorversion WindowsCommander und den TotalCommander Lizenzmäßig kaufen lassen, eine nur kleine Ausgabe für eine Firma und bezahlbar für privat.
Hier ein nettes Hilfevideo dazu:
Total Commander - Review, Tutorial und Tipps [Part 1]
KanedaPrime Published on Nov 18, 2010


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Solche Tools wie TotalCommander muß man allerdings schon mögen...und, da muß auch reichlich Bedarf (regelmäßig!) am Hin-und Herschaufeln von Daten vorhanden sein.
Ansonsten sehe ich derartige Programme heutzutage als eher propitär an, 2x Explorer auf erfüllt den gleichen Zweck, Bilder verschiebe/umbenenne ich tausend mal leichter zb mit IrfanView (Stichwort: Batchverarbeitung) oder auch selbst durch simple Scripte.
Zwischen vers. Betriebssystemen Hin- und Herschaufeln ist auch nur sehr begrenzt relevant, ich wüßte jetzt außer Bild/Videoverarbeitung nichts was ich nicht auch ohne Rumgeschiebe machen könnte.

Vor 8-10 Jahren waren solche Tools noch durchaus interessant, heute sehe ich da keinen Mehrwert mehr drin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal sehen mit der Mikaela ...
> 
> Ich sage das ist eher ein Aland als ein Hasel.
> Erstmal von meinem früheren vielfangen in Un-haseligen Gewässer her, im langsamen Teil.
> Leider sieht man die Maulspitze nicht richtig. Der ist auch zu farbig und gelb im Auge.
> Vor allem zu viele kleine Schuppen in der Längsreihe, bekomme ich aber nicht genau auf dem Bild nachgezählt. Irgendwo über 50 ...
> In realiter hat der Aland trennscharf ab 55, also ab da Bingo!
> Der Hasel geht manchmal auch über 50.
> 
> Also, Genauigkeit zählt!



Ich hatte an diesem Tag auch nen Hasel bei, meine aber diesen nie Fotografiert zu haben. Das war nen einfacher "Quick-Shot" und ich hab den Fisch per Schnellverfahren in den Döbelordner gepackt. Hasel haben wir bei uns aber, ich fange davon immer mal wieder einen. Den Letzten im Winter im Hafen.







Ich habe das andere Foto mal für euch gedreht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Moin moin, ja, es ist ne Pin.


Na dann gratuliere ich Dir zu Deinem „Frustkauf". Möge sie Dir viele schöne Fische bringen. Ich habe mir auch vor einigen Jahren eine gebrauchte Pin gekauft und bin richtig glücklich damit.
Reichlich Fisch hatte ich übrigens heute morgen auch. Muss aber erst die Fotos sortieren, dann poste ich noch was zu meinem stürmisch verregneten, aber doch gelungenen Saisonauftakt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte an diesem Tag auch nen Hasel bei, meine aber diesen nie Fotografiert zu haben. Das war nen einfacher "Quick-Shot" und ich hab den Fisch per Schnellverfahren in den Döbelordner gepackt. Hasel haben wir bei uns aber, ich fange davon immer mal wieder einen. Den Letzten im Winter im Hafen.
> Ich habe das andere Foto mal für euch gedreht.


Super, ich sehe die beiden auch als unterschiedliche Arten und kein Döbel.
(wobei je kleiner der Fisch umso schwieriger wird es)

Hab ja extra nochmal recherchiert, wobei breite Vergleiche selten sind:
Hasel (Leuciscus leuciscus, griech. λευκός, leukós „glänzend, leuchtend, weiß“)
Finde ich merkfähig, also der ist der weißeste, der hellste und farbloseste, so habe ich den auch in Erinnerung.

Habe auch dieses Bild gefunden, Ansage war >40cm, da kann man echt gut rätseln:
https://fisch-hitparade.de/forum/attachments/p9080362-jpg.10568/

Hier noch eine Tabelle für die Seitenlinienschuppen mit Sortierung der Aspiranten:
Rotfeder (37-43)
Frauennerfling (40-49)
Rotauge (42-45)
*Döbel (43-47)
Hasel (48-54)
Aland (55-61)*
Nase (56-66)

Blaubandbärbling (32-38)
Brassen (48-60)
Giebel (27-33)
Güster (41-52)
Karausche (32-35)
Karpfen (35-39)
Laube (46-55)
Rapfen (65-73)
Renke (80-110)
Schneider (44-54)
Stint (55-62)
Strömer (37-40)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wie geschrieben, für mich war das Intuitiv nen Döbel, aber die liegen in dieser Größenklasse mit Alanden und auch Haseln dicht beieinander, weil du ja nicht jeden Fisch unter die Lupe nimmst. Das geht alles ja innerhalb einer Minute. Abhaken, schnelles Foto und dann wieder zurück in den Fluss. Das Auge scannt nur kurz, dann fällt die Entscheidung.

Bei deinem Fotobeispiel hätte ich auch keinen blassen Schimmer. Das erste Bauchgefühl wäre Döbel, wegen der Afterflosse. Bei Haseln ist das Maul doch sehr prägnant meiner Meinung nach. Die sehen aus wie Plötzen mit deformiertem Maul.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vor 8-10 Jahren waren solche Tools noch durchaus interessant, heute sehe ich da keinen Mehrwert mehr drin.


Der Mehrwert ist sehr deutlich, wenn man diese Bedienung einmal beherrscht hat und immer wieder anwenden kann! 
Hat auch schon was mit den Gigabytes pro Stunde zu tun, die man verarbeiten muss.

Mit 2 Windows-intern Explorer Fenstern (oder auch bei diversen anderen Betriebssystemen) ist das mehr so wie ein Kohlenwaggons leerschaufeln mit dem Esslöffel!  
Selbst das den Win10 User zu nehmen war mehr als dumm.
Wenn man schon was dazu installieren muss, dann kann man auch einen Schritt weiter gehen und wie gewohnt arbeiten, die wichtigen Programme weiterhin als Icon auf den Desktop legen, Dateien effektiv bearbeiten oder direkt starten (per  Programmzuordnung).

Aber es gibt reichlich Auswahl frei, für jeden Geschmack!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das erste Bauchgefühl wäre Döbel, wegen der Afterflosse.


Das ist schon sehr interessant, die hält sich eben nicht an die Regel konkav oder konvex ... 
Döbel ist es vom Maul her schon nicht (der hätte deutlich mehr "Fresse"), Aland von der feinen Schuppenzahl her nicht. Für einen Hasel zu farbig und zu dunkel. Wat nun? 

Wie dort gesagt kapitaler Fisch, wahrscheinlich werden auch dicke Hasel dunkler wie die Döbel und Alande im Alter auch.
_Fisch hat eine leicht konkave After- und Rückenflosse.
44 cm, Schuppenanzahl 53. Maul leicht unterständig_


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wer kennt das nicht? Da hat man sich was Neues gegönnt und dann muss man es unbedingt ausprobieren! In meinem Fall war es heute morgen der Deeper, der erstgewassert werden sollte. Und da mich heute um 5.30 Uhr eh der an die Scheibe trommelnde Regen geweckt hat, wusste ich, heute ist der Tag und ewig regnen kann es auch nicht. Also hoch, Kaffee kochen, Stullen schmieren, Tackle und Hund einladen und los. Befischt habe ich einen kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste, für den ich Anfang des Jahres extra in einen Angelverein eingetreten bin, weil es keine Gastkarten gibt. Genau das richtige also, für den Deeper.

Aber erstmal wurden die beiden Quiverruten aufgeriggt, beködert und am gegenüberliegenden Ufer bzw. vor dem Einlauf eines Altarmes platziert. Zwischendurch musste ich immer wieder ins Auto, weil es geregnet hat wie Hulle.

Nach 20 Minuten dann der erste Ausschlag der Quiverspitze. Also Rute in die Hand und auf den nächsten Zupfer warten. Der kam und am anderen Ende der Leine kämpfte die erste Brasse des Jahres. Deutlich über 40 cm, ein guter Start für ein mir gänzlich unbekanntes Gewässer. Schnell neu beködern und wieder rein mit der Montage. Die Bisse kamen heute nicht gerade überschwenglich, so das konzentriertes Angeln gefragt war. Der Deeper musste also warten. Diesmal dauerte es rund eine halbe Stunde bis die nur wenige Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche liegende Spitze erneut Ausschlag bekam. Die Gegenwehr war etwas stärker. So stark, dass ich von einem Drill sprechen möchte. Als ich den Fisch das erste Mal sah, dachte ich an einen Karpfen. Später entpuppte sich die dicke Madame als Karausche. Da ich noch nie eine Karausche gefangen habe, bin ich mir aber nicht hundertprozentig sicher. Der Fisch bracht 45 cm ans Maßband, was für eine Karausche halbwegs kapital ist. Ihr folgten noch zwei weitere Brassen. Fazit: Ein richtig gelungener Start in die Friedfischsaison. Und der Deeper? Der muss noch auf seine Erstwasserung warten. Heute haben Bisse und Fische die volle Aufmerksamkeit gefordert und pünktlich zu Hause sein musste ich auch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Mehrwert ist sehr deutlich, wenn man diese Bedienung einmal beherrscht hat und immer wieder anwenden kann!
> Hat auch schon was mit den Gigabytes pro Stunde zu tun, die man verarbeiten muss.



Wenn ich viel rumschieben will/muß, dann sehe ich durchaus Potential im weniger Haareraufen....da bin ich voll bei dir.
Hab selbst einige Jahre mit derartigen Programmen gearbeitet, da mußte ich aber auch täglich einige Tausend Files umbenennen, sortieren, rumschubsen und kryptisch komprimieren.
Da stießen selbst diese "Basistools" an ihre Grenzen, weil sie schlichtweg zu langsam dafür waren.

Wenn ich am Tag aber nur ca. 20 Files rumschiebe (und das ist für die meisten User mehr wie sie wirklich machen, bei den meisten landen Files in vordefinierte Ordner und fertig, zb für Musik, Bilder, Videos etc.) brauch man kein Extraprogramm dafür.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr interessant, die hält sich eben nicht an die Regel konkav oder konvex ...
> Döbel ist es vom Maul her nicht, Aland von der Schuppenzahl her nicht. Für einen Hasel zu farbig und zu dunkel. Wat nun?
> 
> Wie dort gesagt kapitaler Fisch, wahrscheinlich werden auch dicke Hasel dunkler wie die Döbel und Alande im Alter auch.



Jau, beim Maul war ich mir auch unsicher, alleine die Körperform ist für mich schon schwer zubeurteilen. Alle großen Alande oder Döbel, die ich gefangen habe, waren wesentlich korpulenter. Dieser Fisch wirkt ja fast wie auf Dauerdiät. Die Fischbestimmung auf Fotos ist dahingehend auch schwierig, ich verstehe deine Bedenken/Neugierde durchaus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da ich noch nie eine Karausche gefangen habe, bin ich mir aber nicht hundertprozentig sicher. Der Fisch bracht 45 cm ans Maßband, was für eine Karausche halbwegs kapital ist.


eher Giebel (der Fischkunde nach), große Rückenflosse wohl doch recht gerade oben spricht auch dafür.
http://gewässerwart.de/karausche-oder-giebel/
Seitenlinienschuppen:
Giebel (27-33)
Karausche (32-35)


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Wuemmehunter

Petri zum Auftakt und zum schönen Giebel!


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=azzkB2-lBLc&usg=AOvVaw03RrqoesLWukWgnfL6-kSt


----------



## Kochtopf

@Wuemmehunter das war doch mal ein Auftakt nach Maß, Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct.../kalat/hasel&usg=AOvVaw2HdS1GRh8rARrX4Qm01jyc


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj569GRpInhAhUSY1AKHUh4CP4QFjAGegQICRAB&url=http://www.luontoportti.com/suomi/de/kalat/hasel&usg=AOvVaw2HdS1GRh8rARrX4Qm01jyc


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, ein wunderbarer Fisch, und natürlich auch zu den schönen Brassen!


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter auch von mir Petri


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wer kennt das nicht? Da hat man sich was Neues gegönnt und dann muss man es unbedingt ausprobieren! In meinem Fall war es heute morgen der Deeper, der erstgewassert werden sollte. Und da mich heute um 5.30 Uhr eh der an die Scheibe trommelnde Regen geweckt hat, wusste ich, heute ist der Tag und ewig regnen kann es auch nicht. Also hoch, Kaffee kochen, Stullen schmieren, Tackle und Hund einladen und los. Befischt habe ich einen kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste, für den ich Anfang des Jahres extra in einen Angelverein eingetreten bin, weil es keine Gastkarten gibt. Genau das richtige also, für den Deeper.
> 
> Aber erstmal wurden die beiden Quiverruten aufgeriggt, beködert und am gegenüberliegenden Ufer bzw. vor dem Einlauf eines Altarmes platziert. Zwischendurch musste ich immer wieder ins Auto, weil es geregnet hat wie Hulle.
> 
> Nach 20 Minuten dann der erste Ausschlag der Quiverspitze. Also Rute in die Hand und auf den nächsten Zupfer warten. Der kam und am anderen Ende der Leine kämpfte die erste Brasse des Jahres. Deutlich über 40 cm, ein guter Start für ein mir gänzlich unbekanntes Gewässer. Schnell neu beködern und wieder rein mit der Montage. Die Bisse kamen heute nicht gerade überschwenglich, so das konzentriertes Angeln gefragt war. Der Deeper musste also warten. Diesmal dauerte es rund eine halbe Stunde bis die nur wenige Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche liegende Spitze erneut Ausschlag bekam. Die Gegenwehr war etwas stärker. So stark, dass ich von einem Drill sprechen möchte. Als ich den Fisch das erste Mal sah, dachte ich an einen Karpfen. Später entpuppte sich die dicke Madame als Karausche. Da ich noch nie eine Karausche gefangen habe, bin ich mir aber nicht hundertprozentig sicher. Der Fisch bracht 45 cm ans Maßband, was für eine Karausche halbwegs kapital ist. Ihr folgten noch zwei weitere Brassen. Fazit: Ein richtig gelungener Start in die Friedfischsaison. Und der Deeper? Der muss noch auf seine Erstwasserung warten. Heute haben Bisse und Fische die volle Aufmerksamkeit gefordert und pünktlich zu Hause sein musste ich auch.



Petri.
Schöne Fische.
Auch wunderbare Angelstelle,da geht noch was.....


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Petri zu den Fischen! Auch wenns ein Giebel ist, ist es trotzdem ein stattliches Exemplar, über das man sich zu Recht sehr freuen kann. 

Zum Döbseland aus dem obrigen Link: Rückenflosse eindeutig konkav, also eindeutig kein Döbel. Schuppenzahl eindeutig zu groß für Döbel und eindeutig zu klein für Aland, dafür im Hasel-Bereich. Maul leicht unterständig, torpedoförmiger Körper, passt auch alles zum Hasel. Die Färbung finde ich garnicht so haseluntypisch, von oben dunkel (wie alle Fische zur Tarnung), der Rest weiß-glänzend. Aber Färbung ist eh zu variabel und als Bestimmungsmerkmal viel zu uneindeutig.

Fazit: Ganz klar ein Hasel (aber mit ca. 40 cm natürlich schon ein extrem kapitales Exemplar)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter: Petri zu den Fischen! Auch wenns ein Giebel ist, ist es trotzdem ein stattliches Exemplar, über das man sich zu Recht sehr freuen kann.
> 
> Zum Döbseland aus dem obrigen Link: Rückenflosse eindeutig konkav, also eindeutig kein Döbel. Schuppenzahl eindeutig zu groß für Döbel und eindeutig zu klein für Aland, dafür im Hasel-Bereich. Maul leicht unterständig, torpedoförmiger Körper, passt auch alles zum Hasel. Die Färbung finde ich garnicht so haseluntypisch, von oben dunkel (wie alle Fische zur Tarnung), der Rest weiß-glänzend. Aber Färbung ist eh zu variabel und als Bestimmungsmerkmal viel zu uneindeutig.
> 
> Fazit: Ganz klar ein Hasel (aber mit ca. 40 cm natürlich schon ein extrem kapitales Exemplar)



Chemiker, Biologe, Fischversteher.

Ich schicke dir bei jeder Unklarheit ab jetzt die Bilder zur Bestimmung.


----------



## Tobias85

Kurzum: Konsequent analytisch Denkender...mehr brauchts dafür eigentlich nicht


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kurzum: Analytisch Denkender


Pssst erwähnt das D-Wort nicht, es macht _ihnen_ Angst


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,

ich war heute nach Ewigkeiten auch mal wieder am Wasser- nachdem gestern Abend eigentlich alle Zeichen auf einen Sieg des Schweinehunds hindeuteten. Ich war nur kurz da, 2Stündchen um die Mittagszeit, es gab zwei eher kurze Fische, und so kann ich mich auch kurz fassen.

Ich war am Flüsschen unterhalb eines Wehrs, und zwar mit Matchrute Pin und Pose, bei anfangs schönem und später fiesem Wetter, vor allem sehr böig –glücklicherweise schräg entgegen der Fliessrichtung, was fürs Trotting sehr günstig ist. Viel Wasser, viel Strömung, unruhige Oberfläche: Ich erinnere mich, vor langer Zeit an der Stelle unter ähnlichen Bedingungen gut gefangen zu haben, also war ich vorsichtig optimistisch. Wie neulich auch habe ich auf Brotflocke und Liqubread gesetzt, aber diesmal schon auf Zielfisch. (Danke an Bruder @Kochtopf, er hat mich in intensiven Telefongesprächen immer wieder bestärkt, diesem Köder zu trauen, bis hin zu Andeuten von Gewalt),

Ich hab also einen kräftigen Avon montiert mit 8er Haken, und erstmal längere Zeit kleine Liquibreadklöpse recht ufernah eingeworfen: Ich lasse immer gern etwas Futterzeit vor der ersten Drift verstreichen, so 20,30min, dabei montier ich in Ruhe, rauche und geniesse das Draussensein. Der Hakenköder war plattgesessenes Samysandwich. Die nur scheinbar fiesen Bedingungen haben die Posenkontrolle sehr erleichtert – und was soll ich sagen, das Glück war mir hold bei der zweiten Drift gabs einen von diesen schönen, zielstrebigen Döbelbissen- und nach Monaten hatte ich endlich wieder mal einen Fisch, wenig mehr als ein Kindlein, vielleicht 30er, aber egal, egal, egal, Freude, Erleichterung: Mein Lieblingsfisch war wieder da wo er hingehört, an meinem Haken. Und ich muss sagen, selbst bei so einem bescheidenen Fischlein ist der Angelgenuss, den Pin und feinnervige Match bieten was ganz Besonderes. Herrlich.

Und einige Driften später – und fleissigem Beschwichtigungsanfüttern- kam an der gleichen Stelle der zweite Fisch, diesmal ein Standard-Issue-Mittdreissiger, ich wollt nicht mit Massband rumhampeln, da ein Anglerpärchen des Weges kam und angelockt durch den Clicker die ganze Szene beobachtet hat. Tscha, und das wars dann auch: Das Anglerpärchen hat sich etwa drei Meter von meiner ufernahen Anbissstelle installiert, und er hat seiner Dame -beide Stehend, Gestikulierend und hin und herlaufend- das Angeln erkärt. Aber, weil die beiden sehr nett und höflich waren, und wir nachher noch nett geplauscht haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass nicht die Beiden meine Fische verscheucht haben, sondern vermutlich der zweite Fisch soviel Rabatz gemacht haben, dass der Rest des Rudels das Weite gesucht hat. Ist ja ein bekanntes Phänomen.

Mittlerweile wars ca. 13:00, und nun wurds wirklich ungemütlich, so glücklich und erleichtert war ich, das ich dann zusammengepackt habe, und nicht zu einer andere Stelle gefahren bin, sondern direkt nach Hause, um bei der Missus Kaffee und Kuchen zu schnorren.  Von Zeit zu Zeit hat ja unsere Plauderei hier quasireligiöse Untertöne, und wenn es so etwas wie einen Erweckungsdöbel gibt, dann war der Kleini heute ein Erlösungsdöbel! Vielleicht ist nicht alles Finsternis und Asche, sondern es wird ne herrliche Saison, und wer weiss, vielleicht sind die Flussgötter mir wieder hold? Heute jedenfalls waren sie es!

Herzliche Grüße,

Euer

Minimax

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, wer von uns noch Glück hatte an diesem schönen Tag, mal sehen was heut noch reingeflattert kommt in unsere Teestube!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kurzum: Konsequent analytisch Denkender...mehr brauchts dafür eigentlich nicht



Ist doch Super, wenn jemand die Augen für solche Details hat. Bei mir geht das alles immer als Gierausche, Döland und Rothasel durch. Sowas darf beim Sammeln von Pilzen allerdings nicht passieren, da wende ich mich doch glatt ebenfalls an dich!


----------



## Tobias85

Am Wasser würd ich da auch nicht so exakt hinschauen, außer es ist Cup-relevant  Aber hier hatte man ja ein schönes Foto zum auseinandernehmen.

Ich find um die 40cm für nen Hasel zwar monströs, aber meiner Google.Recherche nach liegt der Rekord bei (mindesten) 900 plus ein paar Gramm. Beim schlanken Körperbau könnte sowas mit 40cm schon passen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, wer von uns noch Glück hatte an diesem schönen Tag, mal sehen was heut noch reingeflattert kommt in unsere Teestube!



Hagel, Regen und starker Wind an der Elbe. Keine Chance bei diesem Wetterchen, auch wenn es mich dorthin getrieben hätte. Samma mien Jung, sind die Pegel bei euch auch wieder Fleißig nach oben gekrabbelt? Bei uns kann ich nicht mal mehr an den kleinen Fluss ran, steht alles unter Wasser. Und Petri zu den Backwarendöbelinos!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Jungs,
> 
> ich war heute nach Ewigkeiten auch mal wieder am Wasser- nachdem gestern Abend eigentlich alle Zeichen auf einen Sieg des Schweinehunds hindeuteten. Ich war nur kurz da, 2Stündchen um die Mittagszeit, es gab zwei eher kurze Fische, und so kann ich mich auch kurz fassen.
> 
> Ich war am Flüsschen unterhalb eines Wehrs, und zwar mit Matchrute Pin und Pose, bei anfangs schönem und später fiesem Wetter, vor allem sehr böig –glücklicherweise schräg entgegen der Fliessrichtung, was fürs Trotting sehr günstig ist. Viel Wasser, viel Strömung, unruhige Oberfläche: Ich erinnere mich, vor langer Zeit an der Stelle unter ähnlichen Bedingungen gut gefangen zu haben, also war ich vorsichtig optimistisch. Wie neulich auch habe ich auf Brotflocke und Liqubread gesetzt, aber diesmal schon auf Zielfisch. (Danke an Bruder @Kochtopf, er hat mich in intensiven Telefongesprächen immer wieder bestärkt, diesem Köder zu trauen, bis hin zu Andeuten von Gewalt),
> 
> Ich hab also einen kräftigen Avon montiert mit 8er Haken, und erstmal längere Zeit kleine Liquibreadklöpse recht ufernah eingeworfen: Ich lasse immer gern etwas Futterzeit vor der ersten Drift verstreichen, so 20,30min, dabei montier ich in Ruhe, rauche und geniesse das Draussensein. Der Hakenköder war plattgesessenes Samysandwich. Die nur scheinbar fiesen Bedingungen haben die Posenkontrolle sehr erleichtert – und was soll ich sagen, das Glück war mir hold bei der zweiten Drift gabs einen von diesen schönen, zielstrebigen Döbelbissen- und nach Monaten hatte ich endlich wieder mal einen Fisch, wenig mehr als ein Kindlein, vielleicht 30er, aber egal, egal, egal, Freude, Erleichterung: Mein Lieblingsfisch war wieder da wo er hingehört, an meinem Haken. Und ich muss sagen, selbst bei so einem bescheidenen Fischlein ist der Angelgenuss, den Pin und feinnervige Match bieten was ganz Besonderes. Herrlich.
> 
> Und einige Driften später – und fleissigem Beschwichtigungsanfüttern- kam an der gleichen Stelle der zweite Fisch, diesmal ein Standard-Issue-Mittdreissiger, ich wollt nicht mit Massband rumhampeln, da ein Anglerpärchen des Weges kam und angelockt durch den Clicker die ganze Szene beobachtet hat. Tscha, und das wars dann auch: Das Anglerpärchen hat sich etwa drei Meter von meiner ufernahen Anbissstelle installiert, und er hat seiner Dame -beide Stehend, Gestikulierend und hin und herlaufend- das Angeln erkärt. Aber, weil die beiden sehr nett und höflich waren, und wir nachher noch nett geplauscht haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass nicht die Beiden meine Fische verscheucht haben, sondern vermutlich der zweite Fisch soviel Rabatz gemacht haben, dass der Rest des Rudels das Weite gesucht hat. Ist ja ein bekanntes Phänomen.
> 
> Mittlerweile wars ca. 13:00, und nun wurds wirklich ungemütlich, so glücklich und erleichtert war ich, das ich dann zusammengepackt habe, und nicht zu einer andere Stelle gefahren bin, sondern direkt nach Hause, um bei der Missus Kaffee und Kuchen zu schnorren.  Von Zeit zu Zeit hat ja unsere Plauderei hier quasireligiöse Untertöne, und wenn es so etwas wie einen Erweckungsdöbel gibt, dann war der Kleini heute ein Erlösungsdöbel! Vielleicht ist nicht alles Finsternis und Asche, sondern es wird ne herrliche Saison, und wer weiss, vielleicht sind die Flussgötter mir wieder hold? Heute jedenfalls waren sie es!
> 
> Herzliche Grüße,
> 
> Euer
> 
> Minimax
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, wer von uns noch Glück hatte an diesem schönen Tag, mal sehen was heut noch reingeflattert kommt in unsere Teestube!



Mein herzliches Petri Heil! Und wenn du jetzt denkst, dass die im Raum stehende diffuse Gewaltandrohung nun hinfällig muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, aber ich freue mich sehr dass du endlich wieder an deine Döbel kommst! Warte es nur ab, dies wird ein tolles Angeljahr!
*ed*
Und natürlich gibt es auch Erlösungsdöbel, nicht nur ihr Appetit ist katholischer Natur


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für die vielen Petri's! Und danke für den Hinweis auf den Giebel, über den ich mich natürlich ganz genauso freue. Da geht man nun schon so viele Jahre zum fischen, aber einen Giebel oder eine Karausche hatte ich noch nie am Band. Und vermutet hätte ich die beiden Spezies auch eher im See und nicht im kleinen Fluss. 
Dir Minimax natürlich auch Petri zu den getrotteten Fischen.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Minimax,

ein herzliches Petri zu deinen lang ersehnten Glücksdöbeln!  Schön, dass du den Bann endlich brechen konntest.


----------



## phirania

Hier mal ein paar Traumruten im selberbau.


----------



## phirania

Und was für Karauschen Fans.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Traumruten im selberbau.



Nette Filme, tja, Da sieht man´s mal wieder: Ist doch eigentlich alles ganz einfach!


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Traumruten im selberbau.



Ein sehr schönes Video zum Bambusrutenbau, genau das richtige bei dem Wetter auf dem Sofa. 

Irgendwo hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen ein Video oder eine Anleitung gesehen oder gelesen, in der alle Schritte einzeln erklärt wurden, das machte unheimlich Lust, sowas selbst irgendwann in ferner Zukunft mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@phirania
Du bist ja noch deutlich mehr YT addicted als ich 

Schöne Sachen und signifikate Fischbilders in den Videos. 

Das ganz große Basteln mit den Bambusspleissen kann man sich gut für das Rentenzeitalter ab 70 aufheben, wenn man denn da noch richtig was ins Extrem treiben und maximal selbermachen kann und will.
Das kostet sehr sehr viel Zeit und lange Lernausdauer, ich war mal einen guten Tag lang dabei, wie jemand so baute, aber habe mich derweil lieber mit der cooler Coolerfaser rumgetrieben.
Reicht mir jetzt mal einen solchen Bambusstock zu renovieren und modernisieren.
Den Zeitaufwand und das Umgestalten der Wohnung und umgebenden Wohnsphäre (samt Mitbewohner/innen) sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
Noch nichtmal für das einfachere Zusammendengeln von Ruten aus Kaufteilen, denn auch da steigen die Ansprüche mit bohren,schleifen,sägen,lackieren,vermessen usw.


----------



## Tobias85

Hier hab ichs gefunden  Ist wirklich sehr interessant, wenn auch relativ lang. Vorsicht, weckt Begehren. 

Und hier gibts noch einen Blinker-Artikel zu einem Bremer Bambusrutenbauer und seinem Buch zum Bambusrutenbau, falls sich jemand wirklich mal an so ein Projekt setzen wollen sollte.


----------



## Andal

Wir sind alle Kohlefaserruten gewöhnt. Wenn man dann zum ersten Mal eine Splitcane in der Hand hat und fischt, ist man nicht sehr begeistert. Die Liebe zu solchen Schätzen muss ganz langsam erwachsen!


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure netten Petris, Jungs! puh, war aber echt an der Zeit, das ich mal wieder rauskomm.

@Fantastic Fishing : Ja, konnt man heut gut sehen, Flüßchen ist schon deutlich gestiegen. Langzeitpegeldiagramm zeigts auch. Noch ists allerdings gut beangelbar,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für Eure netten Petris, Jungs! puh, war aber echt an der Zeit, das ich mal wieder rauskomm.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing : Ja, konnt man heut gut sehen, Flüßchen ist schon deutlich gestiegen. Langzeitpegeldiagramm zeigts auch. Noch ists allerdings gut beangelbar,
> hg
> Minimax



Roger that. Wiesen bei uns geflutet, es führt kein Weg ans Wasser. Schon erstaunlich, wie schnell und hinterhältig diese kleinen Wuttreiber sich verändern. Da habe ich mir jetzt erstmal einen Poncho als Überzug bestellt (warum kam ich nicht vorher drauf), jetzt brauche ich eher ein Schlauchboot.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Wir sind alle Kohlefaserruten gewöhnt. Wenn man dann zum ersten Mal eine Splitcane in der Hand hat und fischt, ist man nicht sehr begeistert. Die Liebe zu solchen Schätzen muss ganz langsam erwachsen!



Ich glaube entweder hat man ein Faible für solche Schätze oder nicht. Und wenn man eines hat, dann ist die Performance wahrscheinlich sowieso eher nebensächlich.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube entweder hat man ein Faible für solche Schätze oder nicht. Und wenn man eines hat, dann ist die Performance wahrscheinlich sowieso eher nebensächlich.


Es kommt vor allem auf die Verwendung an. Bambus ist anglerisch in vielen Bereichen der modernen Kohlefaser einfach unterlegen. Weshalb ich auch nie eine eher aktive Rute, wie eine Match als Splitcane haben möchte. Bei eher passiven Ruten, wie reinen Grundruten wäre das etwas anderes. Man darf nur nicht den Fehler machen, dass man sie pauschal, ob des Preises, als "Wunderwaffen" ansieht. Und man muss sich auch von der Idee verabschieden, dass man auf den Flohmarkt etwas in der Güte einer brandneuen "The Bishop" findet. Bambus unterliegt viel mehr der Alterung, als neue Verbundwerkstoffe!

Auch deswegen würde ich zu gerne die Vermischung aus traditionellen Bauweisen und neuzeitlichen Materialien versuchen. Aber wenigstens 1.100 Pound Sterling für eine B&W Hexagraph sind mir etwas viel für ein Experiment. Da hängt der alte Aasch zu tief!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich kann mich noch ziemlich genau daran erinnern, wie mich mein Onkel die ersten beiden male mit zum Angeln genommen hat, Rotfedern mit der Pose in einem kleinen Vereinsweiher. Damals war ich wohl knapp unter 10 Jahre alt. Die jeweiligen Ruten hat er mir nach den Ausflügen geschenkt: Eine kurze Pickerrute, mit der ich auch kürzlich die meisten meiner Leber-Döbel gefangen habe, und eine honig-orange Steckrute mit Metallsteckverbindung und vermutlich aus Glasfaser. Ich glaube, die hatte sogar noch diese Ringe aus gebogenem Draht, wie man sie auch in dem Rutenbau-Video sieht.

Ein paar Jahre später hab ich die Rute für 2 DM an einen ebenfalls angelnden Schulfreund verkauft, weil der Spitzenring kaputt war und ich so keine Verwendung mehr für sie hatte. Heute ärgere ich mich darüber, war sie doch einerseits quasi ein Erbstück (auch wenn es betreffenden Onkel noch gibt), andrerseits ist sie ja auch ein Stück Rutengeschichte und ich würde gern nochmal damit angeln.


----------



## Tobias85

@Andal: Na klar, vergleichen kann man die nicht, wir Angeln ja heute aus guten Gründen mit Kohlefaserruten. Mich persönlich würde auch noch nicht mal reizen, mir eine Bambusrute zu kaufen, sondern tatsächlich nur, mal eine selbst zu bauen. Eine funktionierende Angelrute von Grund auf komplett mit eigenen Händen zu erschaffen und damit einen Fisch zu fangen. Eine aufwändige Spielerei könnte man sagen.  Nur, dass sie eben zu aufwändig wäre, als dass ich mich da die nächsten Jahre mit beschäftigen könnte...


----------



## Tobias85

FF: Wie hoch stehen die Wiesen denn unter Wasser? Macht es vielleicht Sinn, es an den tieferen Stellen mal in den ruhigen überfluteten Wiesenabschnitten zu versuchen?


----------



## phirania




----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> FF: Wie hoch stehen die Wiesen denn unter Wasser? Macht es vielleicht Sinn, es an den tieferen Stellen mal in den ruhigen überfluteten Wiesenabschnitten zu versuchen?



Das Wasser steht jetzt etwa 40 Zentimeter drauf, dein Vorschlag finde ich dahingehend wegen meiner Beobachtung der Flachwasserdöbel gar nicht so verkehrt. Nur kriegst du den Wind dann volle Breitseite ins Gesicht. Den Köder bekomme ich vielleicht noch sauber präsentiert, da ist aber auch alles voller Strunken, Gras und kniehoher Büsche. Mir fehlt dafür aber unter Umständen eine Wathose, zumal mein Stiefel ein kleines Loch in der Sohle hat und über längere Zeit Wasser zieht.

Für das nächste Jahr bin ich darauf (auf deine Klasse Idee) aber Vorbereitet. Ich werde den Jäger um einen Hochstand an passender Stelle beauftragen.

E: Es gibt doch eine Chance. Die Brücke hat zu den Seiten ja steile Packlagen und Abhänge, an denen ich mit platzieren könnte. Ein Wurf an zumindest 2 "Lunken" könnte ich auf die Kette kriegen. Muss ich Checken.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Andal: Na klar, vergleichen kann man die nicht, wir Angeln ja heute aus guten Gründen mit Kohlefaserruten. Mich persönlich würde auch noch nicht mal reizen, mir eine Bambusrute zu kaufen, sondern tatsächlich nur, mal eine selbst zu bauen. Eine funktionierende Angelrute von Grund auf komplett mit eigenen Händen zu erschaffen und damit einen Fisch zu fangen. Eine aufwändige Spielerei könnte man sagen.  Nur, dass sie eben zu aufwändig wäre, als dass ich mich da die nächsten Jahre mit beschäftigen könnte...


Wenn du den Platz, den Nerv und das nicht wenige Geld für die Hobelschablonen hast, dann mach es unbedingt. Ehlich (sic!), denn keine Sünde wiegt schlimmer, als die, die man bereut, weil man sie nie begangen hat!


----------



## phirania

Bin schon wieder angefixt von Bambusruten.
Hab im zarten Alter von 6 Jahren damit meinen ersten Hecht gefangen.
Mit meinem Opa damals an den alten Lehmkuhlen von Nelskamp in Schermbeck geangelt.
Das waren recht einfache Ruten einteilig und nicht viel Spiel zum anlanden.
Der Transport war auch mühselig,da die Ruten einteilig waren und beim Transport oben aus dem Autodach rausragten...( Goggomobil damals mit Schiebedach )
Aber denn noch hätte ich gerade jetzt mal wieder so richtig Bock mich zum stippen damit an den See,oder Fluß zu setzen und die Ruhe zu geniesen..


----------



## Andal

Bei einem Gogo ragt aber auch ein topmodernes japanisches Mikadostäbchen aus dem Schiebedach! Glaubst mir... ich hatte einen Fiat 126 und der war auch nicht größer.


----------



## phirania

War aber immer eine Gaudi bei 2,40 länge...


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> War aber immer eine Gaudi bei 2,40 länge...


Und ob das ein Gaudi war. Das Vehikel hat man unter den Brombeerbüschen versteckt und schon war man unsichtbar am Wasser...


----------



## rutilus69

@Fantastic Fishing sorry, aber Deine Vorhersage ist dann doch nicht so ganz treffend gewesen 







Und ein paar Fische gab es auch noch dazu.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing sorry, aber Deine Vorhersage ist dann doch nicht so ganz treffend gewesen



Kurioserweise hat sich das Wetter dafür bei uns genauso verhalten! 

Petri zu deinen Fischen, freut mich sehr zu sehen, das du Erfolg hattest. Bestes Wetter, schöner Erfolg, alles richtig gemacht! Küsschen und fühl dich gedrückt.


----------



## rutilus69

Aber Schnuppelchen, wir wollten das doch für uns behalten


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil @rutilus69! Ist ja ein buntes Sträußken dass du da aus dem Tümpel gezerrt hast, erzähl uns doch bitte was über deine Methodik und die Ausbeute


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du den Platz, den Nerv und das nicht wenige Geld für die Hobelschablonen hast, dann mach es unbedingt. Ehlich (sic!), denn keine Sünde wiegt schlimmer, als die, die man bereut, weil man sie nie begangen hat!



Ich hoffe, in ein paar Jahren sind sowohl der nötige Platz als auch das nötige Kleingeld vorhanden. Die groben Preise für die Schablonen kenne ich... 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Wasser steht jetzt etwa 40 Zentimeter drauf, dein Vorschlag finde ich dahingehend wegen meiner Beobachtung der Flachwasserdöbel gar nicht so verkehrt. Nur kriegst du den Wind dann volle Breitseite ins Gesicht. Den Köder bekomme ich vielleicht noch sauber präsentiert, da ist aber auch alles voller Strunken, Gras und kniehoher Büsche. Mir fehlt dafür aber unter Umständen eine Wathose, zumal mein Stiefel ein kleines Loch in der Sohle hat und über längere Zeit Wasser zieht.
> 
> Für das nächste Jahr bin ich darauf (auf deine Klasse Idee) aber Vorbereitet. Ich werde den Jäger um einen Hochstand an passender Stelle beauftragen.
> 
> E: Es gibt doch eine Chance. Die Brücke hat zu den Seiten ja steile Packlagen und Abhänge, an denen ich mit platzieren könnte. Ein Wurf an zumindest 2 "Lunken" könnte ich auf die Kette kriegen. Muss ich Checken.



Klingt doch gut, hinter der Brücke im Strömungsschatten/an der Strömungskante über der Wiese. Ich hab immer wieder gelesen, dass die Fische bei Hochwasser auf solche Wiesen ziehen und da teilweise auch ablaichen, nur kenn ich niemanden persönlich, der da schon mal drauf geangelt hätte. Die Angeltiefe wäre vielleicht schwierig zu bestimmen, da sich Köder und haken ja auch nicht im Grad verfangen sollen. Wenn du es ausprobierst, dann schonmal viel Erfolg, ich wär sehr interessiert an einem Bericht!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri auch von mir, @rustaweli! Rotaugen und Alande?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Eine funktionierende Angelrute von Grund auf komplett mit eigenen Händen zu erschaffen und damit einen Fisch zu fangen. Eine aufwändige Spielerei könnte man sagen.



Das habe ich aber schon lange hinter mir, in den Lebensjahren 6 bis 16 in den Sommerferien und so, was bei mir quasi immer was mit Wasser, Angeln und Fischen zu tun hatte.
Meist geschnitzt aus dem Vollen, dem wohlbekannten Haselnussstock oder "organisierten" Glasfaserstäben, oder eben Naturbambusstangen, von mißratenen oder kaputten Ruten usw.
Fühle mich bei dem Video stark dran erinnert, Ringe aus Sicherheitsnadeln wie er sie so auch biegt. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal Dentaldraht organisiert, das wäre die absolute Topklasse, bin ich aber wieder von abgekommen weil der Fortschritt bei den Asiaten so dermaßen hoch war. Und ich inzwischen Schlangenringe und dergleichen für suboptimal halte.
Sogar die Haken wurden zuerst selber gemacht und Nähgarn kam als Schnur zum Einsatz. Wobei genau Haken und Schnur nochmal eine ganz andere Problematik darstellen. Hatten wir letztens schon mal, da kommt man eigentlich nicht mehr zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis. Selbstgebaute Schwimmer, Fliegen, Jigs etc. ist bis heute klar.
Aber das fangen der ersten Fische aus komplett selbstgebauten Kram war schon derbe gut und ein echter Schritt zum ganz großer Angler werden!


----------



## rutilus69

Och, das war eigentlich ganz simpel. 
Ein 2BB Waggler, 16er Hauptschnur und 12er Vorfach mit 16er Haken. 
Die Köder habe ich ganz klassisch kurz über dem Grund angeboten. Die meisten Fänge heute gab es auf Maden und Mais. 
Angefüttert habe ich sehr zurückhaltend mit einem selbstgemixten Lockfutter und ab und an ein paar Maden lose hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Och, das war eigentlich ganz simpel.
> Ein 2BB Waggler, 16er Hauptschnur und 12er Vorfach mit 16er Haken.
> Die Köder habe ich ganz klassisch kurz über dem Grund angeboten. Die meisten Fänge heute gab es auf Maden und Mais.
> Angefüttert habe ich sehr zurückhaltend mit einem selbstgemixten Lockfutter und ab und an ein paar Maden lose hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Und ob das ein Gaudi war. Das Vehikel hat man unter den Brombeerbüschen versteckt und schon war man unsichtbar am Wasser...


Das liest sich so als wenn vor Dir kein Gewässer sicher war. 
Sowas kommt mir so extrem bekannt vor, was hatte man mit unter 18 und gar unter 14 für eine ungeheure Narrenfreiheit!  
( und schnelle Beine wie ein Marder )


----------



## rutilus69

Hauptausbeute waren Plötzen, ein paar Gütern und zwei Fische, bei denen ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin ob es wirklich Hasel waren.
Insgesamt so ca. 20 Fische


----------



## Andal

Petri Heil......

So wollen wir doch hoffen, dass die trüben Wasser auch zukünftig Früchte tragen werden...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut, hinter der Brücke im Strömungsschatten/an der Strömungskante über der Wiese. Ich hab immer wieder gelesen, dass die Fische bei Hochwasser auf solche Wiesen ziehen und da teilweise auch ablaichen, nur kenn ich niemanden persönlich, der da schon mal drauf geangelt hätte. Die Angeltiefe wäre vielleicht schwierig zu bestimmen, da sich Köder und haken ja auch nicht im Grad verfangen sollen. Wenn du es ausprobierst, dann schonmal viel Erfolg, ich wär sehr interessiert an einem Bericht!



Beschäftigt habe ich mich mit diesem Thema auch schon, aber eher im Bezug auf die Wiesen an der Elbe. Am Flüsschen ist der Pegel so wechselhaft, das Morgen wieder 20 Zentimeter fehlen könnten. Das sich Fische in solchen Lunken Abseits des Stroms sammeln weiß ich aber aus Erfahrung, weil wir als Kinder nach diversen Hochwasserlagen die Fische aus den Löchern bei uns immer in die Elbe umsetzen mussten. (5x5 Meter Löcher auf den Wiesen)

Wir haben hier so ein kleinen Pool direkt auf dem Weg zur Elbe. Ist vielleicht nen Meter tief und mit Pech, wenn das Wasser sich zügig zurückzieht, bleiben die Weißfische in der Falle stecken. Sollte die Elbe wieder richtig stark Wasser führen, schaue ich mir diese kleine Fischfalle erneut an.


----------



## Minimax

@rutilus69 : herzliches Petri zur schönen Wagglerei, sieht auch sehr idyllisch und erholsam an Deinem Teich aus,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Racklinger

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Petri FF du harte Sau
> 
> Ich versuche mich hier gerade mal mit windoof 10 anzufreunden.
> Der Umstieg ist nötig nachdem mein gutes altes 7 mit Festplatte ausgehaucht hat.


Bin auf Linux umgestiegen, für meinen Laptop war win10 einfach zu viel


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin auf Linux umgestiegen, für meinen Laptop war win10 einfach zu viel


Ich habe mal ne Zeitlang mit diversen Ubuntu und suse Derivaten experimentiert. Dann habe ich mir einen neuen Laptop gekauft weil das einfach zu viel für meine Frustrationstoleranz war.
Mittlerweile bin ich an dem Punkt wo ich sage: der Mist soll einfach nur funktionieren und mir nicht auf den Sack gehen. Nicht so wie XP das man erstmal kaputt konfigurieren musste um halbwegs vernünftig mit zu arbeiten


----------



## Racklinger

Erstmal ein Petri an alle die am Wasser waren, Schneider oder nicht Wetter wäre zwar heute früh Super gewesen fürs angeln, aber Familie hatte heute Vorrang. Und die nächsten zwei Wochenenden ist der rebschnitt im Weinberg fällig, also hab ich noch bisschen ne Durststrecke vor mir


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Zeitlang mit diversen Ubuntu und suse Derivaten experimentiert. Dann habe ich mir einen neuen Laptop gekauft weil das einfach zu viel für meine Frustrationstoleranz war.
> Mittlerweile bin ich an dem Punkt wo ich sage: der Mist soll einfach nur funktionieren und mir nicht auf den Sack gehen. Nicht so wie XP das man erstmal kaputt konfigurieren musste um halbwegs vernünftig mit zu arbeiten


Ich komme mit Linux Mint ganz gut zurecht. Aber ich mache auch nicht mehr viel am Laptop, vom zocken ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin auf Linux umgestiegen, für meinen Laptop war win10 einfach zu viel


Gratulation zu diesem vollzogenen Schritt! 
Da hat man was fürs Leben ...
und Mint hat Windows inzwischen gut überholt, gerade wenn es einfach ratzfatz installieren und laufen soll und fertig. Webben, mailen, schreiben, drucken.

Das aktuell größere Problem kommt nun steigend einher, dass man sich von den vielen angebotenen Distributionen sehr überfordert fühlen kann. Aber nicht muss.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gratulation zu diesem vollzogenen Schritt!
> Da hat man was fürs Leben ...
> und Mint hat Windows inzwischen gut überholt.


...ein Jodeldiplom!??


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Eher das nie-mehr-Schmerz-Jodeln-müssen Diplom. 

Aber die Windows 10 Updateritis und Loriots Bewältigungsstrategien passt schon echt gut zusammen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Wetterbericht verlautet für Morgen teils Sonne und wenig Regen. Ich geh am Stock, wenn (wunschgedanke) das so hinkommt, kann ich den Brassen endlich einen Besuch abstatten. Oh Petrus, sei ein gnädiger Mann!


----------



## Tricast

Kauf Dir mal gescheite Regenklamotten, dann brauchst Du auch nicht immer den Wetterbericht lesen und auf Petrus hoffen.
Wie wäre es denn hier mit: http://www.halkonhunt.com/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Heinz, ich habe mir einen Bundeswehrponcho bestellt samt Regenüberzughose. Meine Thermohosen sind auch Wasserfest. Der Poncho bei 200 Gramm ist groß, wird drübergeschmissen, muss nicht Imprägniert werden. Das hätte ich eigentlich schon immer haben müssen, das gute Teil. Das Problem mit dem Regen ist jedenfalls gelöst. Schirm ist einfach Mist, du kannst ja kaum gescheit darunter werfen.

Ich flattere bald wie Batmann um den See!


----------



## Jason

Da bewährt sich wieder der alte Spruch. "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, Nur schlechte Kleidung"!
Allerdings wenn es richtig am schütten ist, macht es wirklich keinen Spaß mehr.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da bewährt sich wieder der alte Spruch. "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, Nur schlechte Kleidung"!
> Allerdings wenn es richtig am schütten ist, macht es wirklich keinen Spaß mehr.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich finde das Angeln bei Regen eigentlich toll, das Thema Bekleidung dahingehend weniger. Hosen gegen Nässe gibt es, im Winter müssen sie aber richtig gefüttert sein. Ist es doch mal wärmer, hast du entweder eine Hose drunter und kann dich Abpellen oder halt Schwitzen. Bei Jacken ist es eben genau das Gleiche. Im Sommer wiederum ist die Entscheidung dahingehend wegen Hitze auch nicht so einfach. Atmet die Kleidung nicht, hast du genügend Arschwasser zusammen für einen neuen Bach.

Richtig gute Anzüge darfst du auch nicht Waschen, weil die Mikrofasern verkleben. Rennst du durch Busch und Land, über Stock und Stein, sitzt am Boden oder Packwerk, streifst durch Dornen, sind Löcher im 200€ Blazer auch nicht zu ignorieren. Das Thema Wetterfeste Kleidung unter Berücksichtigung vieler Faktoren finde ich nicht einfach. Gerade in den Monaten von Kalt zu Warm.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Bundeswehr Nässelaminat ist da unschlagbar. Goretex für <50 EUR als sorglospaket im zeitlosen flecktarn  kann man machen


----------



## feederbrassen

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin auf Linux umgestiegen, für meinen Laptop war win10 einfach zu viel


Allmählich hab ich mich jetzt darauf eingeschossen 
 Sau schnell 
Noch ein bißchen bis ich mit der anderen,, Optik " klar komm aber es wird


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Thema Wetterfeste Kleidung unter Berücksichtigung vieler Faktoren finde ich nicht einfach. Gerade in den Monaten von Kalt zu Warm.



Ich hab grad mal nachgedacht, das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach- ich merke, ich weiche dem dadurch aus, das ich Starkwetterlagen beim Angeln meide. In der Schönen Jahreszeit reicht mir ne inzwischen ziemlich mitgenommene Goretexjacke, die relativ Wasserdicht ist (also relativ heisst, eigentlich kaum) und durch meine vertrauenswürdigen John Wilson Style Stiefel- denn viel Nerviger als (leichter) Regen, ist noch Stunden nachher die Nässe von unten durch das Nasse Gemüse.
Im Winter bin ich in nen Power-Armour Thermoanzug und ein paar Gadgets vor der Witterung geschützt, aber während des Übergangs? Und schirm ist wirklich zu clumsy. Aber auf deine Poncho Erfahrungen bin ich gespannt- für mich selbst sähe ich da glaube ich einige Hindernisse. Aber wer weiss.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal nachgedacht, das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach- ich merke, ich weiche dem dadurch aus, das ich Starkwetterlagen beim Angeln meide. In der Schönen Jahreszeit reicht mir ne inzwischen ziemlich mitgenommene Goretexjacke, die relativ Wasserdicht ist (also relativ heisst, eigentlich kaum) und durch meine vertrauenswürdigen John Wilson Style Stiefel- denn viel Nerviger als (leichter) Regen, ist noch Stunden nachher die Nässe von unten durch das Nasse Gemüse.
> Im Winter bin ich in nen Power-Armour Thermoanzug und ein paar Gadgets vor der Witterung geschützt, aber während des Übergangs? Und schirm ist wirklich zu clumsy. Aber auf deine Poncho Erfahrungen bin ich gespannt- für mich selbst sähe ich da glaube ich einige Hindernisse. Aber wer weiss.
> hg
> Minimax



Das Problem bei all dem Anziehen, Ausziehen, Überziehen, Aufbauen, Abbauen, Hinstellen ist doch auch das Gewicht. Wenn ich Hose und Jacke, Anzug und Überwurf, Schirm und Stange tragen muss, habe ich für nichts anderes mehr Platz. Angezogen wie eine Zwiebel kannst du zumindest der Kälte trotzen, bei Regen hilft dir das alles weniger. Schwitzt du nämlich, wirst du von innen nass und das kann dir bei diversen Wetterlagen schnell passieren. Ich saß Nachts im Dezember im Hafen. Du hast kurz vor Abend schöne 7 Grad und trägst die Flip Flops, kaum ist es dunkel, da fängt es an zu frieren und zu Regnen. Was willst du über die Jacken noch werfen? Noch ne Jacke? Nö, du bräuchtest gleich die richtige, lässt sich zumindest leicht schreiben. Diese "richtige" Jacke für den Regen und die Kälte wäre aber für den Abend zu Warm. So tingelst du eigentlich immer um jede Jahreszeit herum, das Skaliert sich einfach nur.

Im Prinzip habe ich im Winter immer an:

Thermohose (nichts weiter drunter außer Schlüppi) mit Hosenträger!!!! Nichts ist schlimmer, wenn du den Arsch bei Kälte Blank hast. Die Träger halten die Jacke (dicker Windbreaker, Fleece gefüttert) fest. Darunter habe ich eine Fleecejacke oder Pullover. Beides Zusammen ist Warm genug bis -10 Grad. Alles normale Kleidung, kein Hokuspokus aus der Multifunktionsabteilung. Bei diesen Kleidungsstücke musst du nämlich alles anpassen. Von der Socke bis zum Shirt, das habe ich beruflich gelernt. (Textilhändler). Du brauchst keine Jacke aus Goretex tragen, wenn Baumwolle darunter liegt, die Saugt die Körpernässe nämlich auf und gibt sie nicht weiter. Da kommt von Außen zwar nichts rein, du wirst aber von Innen frieren.

Deswegen kam mir die Idee mit dem Poncho auch. Mein Winter-Setup taugt, da muss bei Regen nur was drüber. Daher Poncho, weil ich keine Jacken und Pullis schleppen will. Im Frühling dann (Übergangszeit) dünner Windbreaker und (je nach Temp) wieder Fleecejacke oder das berühmte Baumwollhemd. Anstelle Thermohose dann Jogginghose mit Wetterschutzhose drüber (Wasserdicht, mit Hosenträger, als Überzug). Regnet es, kommt der Poncho wieder drüber.

Nur bei richtiger Hitze ist das Schwer, weil du eine Gummihose oder anderen Krams nicht dauerhaft tragen willst. Wobei ich auch bei 30 Grad mit Gummistiefeln unterwegs bin (schutzfunktion, im Wasser sitzend, Glas, Steine, Buhnen, Zecken, Ungeheuer, am Boden kriechende Heckbremsen). Ich muss dann halt nur schauen, wie das bei Hitze wegen der Hose aussieht. Zur Not kann die Nässehose mit dem Poncho transportiert werden. Aber wie du siehst, dann musst du halt wieder etwas schleppen. Das will ich immer vermeiden.

Ich bin hier nämlich der Profi des Packmaßes unter uns, schließlich habe ich kein Auto. Ergo bin ich Roving Specialst unter allen Bedingungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal nachgedacht, das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach- ich merke, ich weiche dem dadurch aus, das ich Starkwetterlagen beim Angeln meide.


Ist ja auch gar nicht dumm  - darf man nur nicht zu oft so meiden.

Ich habe bei meiner Wasserschutzoberklamotte Jacke+Hose, am besten mit Südwester, nicht nur mittels Kapuze oder so, das größte Problem an den Armen bzw. Handgelenken. 
Der Anzug muss nicht zwingend imprägniert werden, war gar nicht so teuer und ich bin entschlossen nochmal hingefahren und gleich 2 weitere Anzüge mitgenommen, das war die beste Entscheidung. 
Denn eingeweicht nass von außen und meist auch innen muss der dann schon richtig länger trocken, damit man nicht in eine feuchtklamme Eishülle steigen muss. Und man einen noch in Reserve für einen zweiten Standort, kann man dann nicht vergessen.

Da kommt bei nicht nur-eben-Nieselregen am Handgelenk-Bündchen viel zu viel Wasser rein, wenn es schüttet, und richtig abpressen mit dem Klettband am Eingang ist auch blöd (drückt) und nicht dicht. 
Da muss was an Manschette her, Gummidichtungspolster auf Handgelenk oder so. 
Wenn man sich bewegt, auswirft oder gar im Boot fährt, dann kann man nicht stumpf wie ein Häuflein Elend unter der Plane (oder Umhang oder Poncho ) hocken.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Darstellung, sehr interessant!



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur bei richtiger Hitze ist das Schwer, weil du eine Gummihose oder anderen Krams nicht dauerhaft tragen willst. Wobei ich auch bei 30 Grad mit Gummistiefeln unterwegs bin (schutzfunktion, im Wasser sitzend, Glas, Steine, Buhnen, Zecken, Ungeheuer, am Boden kriechende Heckbremsen). Ich muss dann halt nur schauen, wie das bei Hitze wegen der Hose aussieht. Zur Not kann die Nässehose mit dem Poncho transportiert werden. Aber wie du siehst, dann musst du halt wieder etwas schleppen. Das will ich immer vermeiden.


Hier hätte ich einen Denkanstoss: Bei der Fleigenfuchtelei im heissen Sommer trage ich eine Atmungsaktive Wathose (ohne wirklich zu waten)- herrlich leicht und luftig, und schützt zuverlässig vor jeder Art von Regen oder Nässe, die ganzen fiesen Stechaliens haben keine Chance. Wirklich nützlich. Problem ist, die kosten was, und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die die Strapazen längerer Ansitze verkraften.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : danke für den tollen Bericht und fettes Petri zu Deinen Fängen. Der Giebel sticht schon heraus. Was für'n schöner Brummer!
Offen bleibt die Köderfrage... 

@Minimax : auch Dir Petri heil zu den Döbels und danke für den schönen Bericht!

@rutilus69 : Petrus war Dir offenbar gleich in mehrfacher Hinsicht gewogen - Petri heil!

@Tricast : Danke für den „Klamotten”-Link. Leider preislich ziemlich straff, die Sachen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Darstellung, sehr interessant!
> 
> Hier hätte ich einen Denkanstoss: Bei der Fleigenfuchtelei im heissen Sommer trage ich eine Atmungsaktive Wathose (ohne wirklich zu waten)- herrlich leicht und luftig, und schützt zuverlässig vor jeder Art von Regen oder Nässe, die ganzen fiesen Stechaliens haben keine Chance. Wirklich nützlich. Problem ist, die kosten was, und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die die Strapazen längerer Ansitze verkraften.



Das ist eben der Knackpunkt. Ich Fotografiere ja auch über den Boden kriechend wie eine Heckbremse. Glaub mal nicht, das ich für bestimmte Bilder kerzengerade vor dem Motiv stehe. Da rutsche ich schon mal über den Dreck und Steine, das übersteht keine teure Jacke oder Hose auf Dauer. Dahingehend beschränke ich den Preis aus Selbstschutz, um neu Kaufen zu können, was dann Vertretbar ist.

Per se ist es im Sommer aber auch so, das ich eine lange Hose so oder so trage wegen Mücken. Ich denke Jogginghose und Poncho drüber dürfte auch reichen, das Ding ist ja auch recht Groß. Bisschen nasse Beinchen bringen mich auch nicht um, eher der Oberkörper muss geschützt sein. Am kleinen Fluss muss ich mich wegen Zecken sowieso einpacken (kein kurzarm im Sommer) von daher scheinen die Chancen für Wetterschutzhose als Überzug als Dauerlösung recht hoch zu sein.

Ich bin aber guter Dinge, ich denke der Poncho wird meine Probleme auf Dauer lösen, sodass ich auch jetzt zu jederzeit angeln kann, würde und werde! Hose regelt sich schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Bundeswehr Nässelaminat ist da unschlagbar. Goretex für <50 EUR als sorglospaket im zeitlosen flecktarn  kann man machen


Die Überhose habe ich, aus Zeiten als die mal relativ günstig war. Ist vor allem ziemlich stabil, was bei Brombeeren und anderen Dornen schon auffällt. Inzwischen ist die mehr für Gartenarbeit oder als Notfallreserve. Die Atmungsqualität bezüglich warmhalten kann ich an dem Ding nicht finden 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Per se ist es im Sommer aber auch so, das ich eine lange Hose so oder so trage wegen Mücken.


Schützt auch zuverlässig vor dem Mistzeug Zecken - sofern Schuhe/Stiefel stimmen, und man kann sich sogar niedrig setzen wie auf Isomatte und dergleichen.
Die Wald-Badeseen mit vielen Badenden und Hunden sind bei mir vielfach vollverseucht.


----------



## Zander Jonny

https://www.google.de/aclk?sa=l&ai=...wiK-JK0m4rhAhWHw4sKHbGjDOYQwg96BAgKEAc&adurl=


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Petri. Vielleicht fahre ich die Tage auch mal los, falls das Wetter passt. Die Frage ist nur wo....Bach oder Kanal.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein Gott macht ihr alle remmidemmi um Klamotten. Ich hab ne haltbare Regenjacke in der Tasche die das Gesäß abdeckt- Ende. Ansonsten trage ich entweder Gummistiefel oder ausrangierte Sneaker  aber bin bisher nie an einem Punkt gewesen wo wirklich ws gefehlt hat. Für den Übergang Winter zu Frühling gibt es den nässekombi der BW, ansonsten bin ich immer prima mit einem Minimum an Ausrüstung klar gekommen


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schützt auch zuverlässig vor dem Mistzeug Zecken - sofern Schuhe/Stiefel stimmen, und man kann sich sogar niedrig setzen wie auf Isomatte und dergleichen.
> Die Wald-Badeseen mit vielen Badenden und Hunden sind bei mir vielfach vollverseucht.



Hier sinds vor allem die explosionsartig scih vermehrenden Schweinis, die alle feuchten flussumgebenden Wiesen umgraben mit ihren kleinen Pssagieren impfen. Da will ich mich tunlichst vor schützen!



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/aclk?sa=l&ai=...wiK-JK0m4rhAhWHw4sKHbGjDOYQwg96BAgKEAc&adurl=



Aah, daran kann man dich erkennen, wenn man sich mal am Wasser trifft!


----------



## geomas

Gute Erfahrungen bei gemischtem Wetter (Nieselregen, ich meine nicht Frost oder „scharfen Regen”) hab ich mit guten Wollhemden gemacht. 
Hab ein paar „Ranger-Hemden” von Swanndri aus der mehrfach hart getroffenen Stadt Christchurch in Neuseeland.
Leider ist das Woll-Angebot dieser Firma dünner geworden und die Preise sind deutlich geklettert in den letzten ca. 15 Jahren.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier sinds vor allem die explosionsartig scih vermehrenden Schweinis, die alle feuchten flussumgebenden Wiesen umgraben mit ihren kleinen Pssagieren impfen. Da will ich mich tunlichst vor schützen!
> 
> 
> 
> Aah, daran kann man dich erkennen, wenn man sich mal am Wasser trifft!



Unter anderem, und im Hochsommer am Borat Outfit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schützt auch zuverlässig vor dem Mistzeug Zecken - sofern Schuhe/Stiefel stimmen, und man kann sich sogar niedrig setzen wie auf Isomatte und dergleichen.
> Die Wald-Badeseen mit vielen Badenden und Hunden sind bei mir vielfach vollverseucht.



Hab meinem Hund die erste Zecke vor wenigen Tagen gezogen. Das Fängt schon wieder ganz toll an und ich ahne, was das Jahr an Aderlass bedeuten wird. Interessanterweise haften sie immer an Charly, mich hat nur eine letztes Jahr erwischt.


----------



## Andal

Zecken mögen mich nicht - Stechfliegen dagegen umso mehr.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Interessanterweise haften sie immer an Charly, mich hat nur eine letztes Jahr erwischt.



Das ist so süß, der beste Freund des Menschen- im Grunde wehrt  Dein Charly für Dich die miesen kleinen Monster ab!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist so süß, der beste Freund des Menschen- im Grunde wehrt  Dein Charly für Dich die miesen kleinen Monster ab!



Er freut sich auch schon auf die vielen Tage am Flüsschen, deswegen will ich nochmal ordentlich mit dem Hund wandern und Angeln, weil sich beides so toll verbindet. Er wird jetzt bald 10 Jahre alt, es ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis mein bester Freund stirbt. Ich will ihm noch einige tolle Momente am Wasser verschaffen. Deswegen hoffe ich ja auf das bessere Wetter. Im Sommer ist es zu Heiß und Dauerbeschuss von Zecken/Mücken braucht er auch nicht.

Er ist auch der Grund, warum ich mir das Korum Light Shelter zulege, ist recht leicht, bietet Schutz und beide passen drunter. Meinem kleinen Heckbremsenlord soll einen schönen Lebensabend genießen.


----------



## geomas

@FF : Korum Light = „Supa Lite”? Deine Meinung dazu nach ein paar Tagen damit interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing sorry, aber Deine Vorhersage ist dann doch nicht so ganz treffend gewesen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321426
> 
> 
> Und ein paar Fische gab es auch noch dazu.
> Anhang anzeigen 321427



Petri.
Schöne Strecke Schöne Fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @FF : Korum Light = „Supa Lite”? Deine Meinung dazu nach ein paar Tagen damit interessiert mich sehr.



Das Dauert aber schon noch nen bisschen, ich rechne damit erst in 2 oder 3 Monaten. Bei mir fliegt erst noch die neue Bridgekamera rein, gefolgt von......ihr wisst schon, Ausrüstung. Das Shelter finde ich aber auch sehr sehr spannend. Wiegt weniger als mein Schirm, packt sich gut ins Futteral, scheint schnell aufgebaut zu sein und ist dementsprechend überall für mich ne Option mit dem Hund. Gerade an der Elbe oder an den Seen.

Poncho nützt meinem Hund nämlich nen Scheiss.


----------



## geomas

Ein wirklich leichter Wetterschutz, der sich auch an ner leichten Hanglage aufbauen läßt - nach so was hab ich öfters geschaut, aber noch nichts hundertprozentig passendes gefunden. Das Korum-Teil könnte passen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab hier auch nen Schirmzelt zu stehen. Wunderbares Packmaß mit 1,85m, ideal für die spontanen Ansitze.  Ich hoffe das "Supa Lite" von Korum überzeugt mich, dann habe ich auch ne Lösung für den Wufflord. Mal sehen, wie der Day-Sack, die Ambition Rod, die Mütze, die Knicklichtaufsätze, die Mütze, die Madenkörbe und der andere Kram von Korum ist.

Ich warte nur auf die 10% Aktion von AD, dann schlage ich zu.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii @Tobias85 

Du bist doch mein Galileo, als Hömma. Du hattest zum Thema Farben einige Interessante Anmerkungen gestartet. Jetzt muss ich von dir Wissen:

Im Wasser wird Licht doch verdingselt. Das Bedeutet, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, das Rot nach 5 Metern ungefähr farblos, weg, schwarz wird, weil das Wasser die Farbe absorbiert? Das wäre dann rot, die für den Mensch größte Sichtbare Wellenlänge (?). Umso kürzer die Wellenlänge einer Farbe nun ist, desto tiefer reicht sie ins Wasser? Blau ist für uns kurz, geht also tiefer in den sichtbaren Bereich unter der Wasseroberfläche?

Was ist Schwarz, wie ist das bei einem schwarzen Köder?! Ist Schwarz eine Farbe in eigentlichen Sinn der Wellen? Du merkst, ich merke es nicht so.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Und was für Karauschen Fans.





geomas schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : danke für den tollen Bericht und fettes Petri zu Deinen Fängen. Der Giebel sticht schon heraus. Was für'n schöner Brummer!
> Offen bleibt die Köderfrage...


Mit Maden!


----------



## rutilus69

So, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, hat das Fischlein knapp über 50 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie, sollte also ein Hasel sein. Falls ich mich täusche, korrigiert mich bitte.
Wenn es denn ein Hasel ist, würde ich mich freuen, denn knapp 30cm ist schon mal nicht so schlecht wie ich finde 





(sorry für das miese Bild, aber es musste schnell gehen und ich hatte kalte Finger  )


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> hat das Fischlein knapp über 50 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie, sollte also ein Hasel sein. Falls ich mich täusche, korrigiert mich bitte.



Erstmal Petri Heil!

Für mich ist der Fisch ein magerer Aland.
Er hat ca. 57 Schuppen an der Seitenline und besonders auch der Rückenflossenansatz - der nicht genau über dem Bauchflossenansatz steht(im Gegensatz zum Hasel) - spricht dafür.


----------



## rutilus69

@Professor Tinca jepp, Aland könnte auch sein. Kam mir dafür aber zu schmalbrüstig vor. Aber klar, Varianten gibt es da ja genug. Danke fürs nachzählen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Schuppenzahl, Anmutung der Kleinheit der Schuppen, das gelb im Auge und dann noch das endständige Maul sprechen für Aland. Alande in schlank haben eine ganz andere Erscheinung als die rundlich fetten, die gerne wo gezeigt werden; fast wie 2 verschiedene Arten.
Ich weiß nicht, ob Hasel und Aland hybridieren können, das erscheint mir bei richtig großen "Hasel" eher der Fall zu sein, zumal immer ein mehr Farbe und Flossenrot zu sehen ist.
Man kann für die Haselbestimmung/Unterscheidung anscheinend am Wasser gut nachschauen, ob das Maul wie ein kleines Döbelmaul (Döbel,Aland) oder beim Hasel mehr nach unten rüsselt, wie bei einem Rotauge. Muss ich aber auch erstmal live am Fisch ausprobieren.


----------



## Racklinger

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Allmählich hab ich mich jetzt darauf eingeschossen
> Sau schnell
> Noch ein bißchen bis ich mit der anderen,, Optik " klar komm aber es wird


Jaaa allein das hoch und runterfahren passiert in 1/3 bis 1/2 der Zeit. Und wie schnell auf einmal die Webseiten erscheinen


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Wasser wird Licht doch verdingselt. Das Bedeutet, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, das Rot nach 5 Metern ungefähr farblos, weg, schwarz wird, weil das Wasser die Farbe absorbiert? Das wäre dann rot, die für den Mensch größte Sichtbare Wellenlänge (?). Umso kürzer die Wellenlänge einer Farbe nun ist, desto tiefer reicht sie ins Wasser? Blau ist für uns kurz, geht also tiefer in den sichtbaren Bereich unter der Wasseroberfläche?
> 
> Was ist Schwarz, wie ist das bei einem schwarzen Köder?! Ist Schwarz eine Farbe in eigentlichen Sinn der Wellen? Du merkst, ich merke es nicht so.



Mehr oder weniger schon korrekt, wobei das, was ich damals geschrieben habe mit dem "rot wird schwarz" auch immer ein bisschen davon abhängt, welche Farben noch in dem Köder stecken. Rot mit bisschen Gelbanteil ist optisch erstmal ein helleres Rot, für das Schwarzwerden unter Wasser machts aber nen kleinen Unterschied. Ich schreib da später nochmal was zu.


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Vielleicht fahre ich die Tage auch mal los, falls das Wetter passt. Die Frage ist nur wo....Bach oder Kanal.



Kennst du den Gehle-Pegel in Bierde (klick)? Danach dürfte der Wasserstand relativ hoch seien, für die Aue erwarte ich ähnliches (da gibts aber keinen Pegel). War allerdings auch schon ca. zwei Wochen nicht an der Gehle oder Aue, daher kann ich jetzt keine aktuellen Status abgeben, wie hoch tatsächlich.


----------



## rutilus69

Kann mir denn jemand ein gutes Buch zur Fisch-Bestimmung empfehlen? 
Schließlich will ich nicht nochmal so falsch liegen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand ein gutes Buch zur Fisch-Bestimmung empfehlen?
> Schließlich will ich nicht nochmal so falsch liegen



Machs dir einfach:

Döland
Gierausche
Rothasel
Rüpfel

Kann dir keiner mehr was!


----------



## rutilus69

@Fantastic Fishing  Das wäre natürlich auch eine Lösung


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Machs dir einfach:
> 
> Döland
> Gierausche
> Rothasel
> Rüpfel
> 
> Kann dir keiner mehr was!



Oder einfach nur Fisch.


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...mpressed.pdf&usg=AOvVaw38ury9bo8gVJLuMXLrIYWx


----------



## Tricast

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiskrvC5YvhAhUOLewKHQe7CxEQFjAAegQIChAC&url=https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2016/03/Booklet_40Fische-unterscheiden.compressed.pdf&usg=AOvVaw38ury9bo8gVJLuMXLrIYWx



Das gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Bin am überlegen das zu drucken und in Folie einschweißen. 

LG Heinz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kennst du den Gehle-Pegel in Bierde (klick)? Danach dürfte der Wasserstand relativ hoch seien, für die Aue erwarte ich ähnliches (da gibts aber keinen Pegel). War allerdings auch schon ca. zwei Wochen nicht an der Gehle oder Aue, daher kann ich jetzt keine aktuellen Status abgeben, wie hoch tatsächlich.



Kannte ich noch nicht, sehr hilfreich. Zumindest ist höheres Wasser bei Forellen manchmal nicht so schlecht, aber Friedfisch keine Ahnung. Vielleicht fahr ich morgen einfach mal antesten.


----------



## rutilus69

Tricast schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Bin am überlegen das zu drucken und in Folie einschweißen.


Die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch grade


----------



## Andal

Am besten ist es, dass man sich die grundsätzlichen Merkmale so einpaukt, dass man sie auswendig erkennt. Und ALLE wird man eh nie schaffen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Gibt es hier keinen IT-profi, der ne App entwickelt? Ne App die nach dem fotografieren die Schuppenzahl auf der Seitenlinie zählt und weitere Merkmale wie Augen und Flossenpositionen zur Artbestimmung heranzieht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Da wären wir wider bei der Unterscheidung von Fischen......Frauennerfling und Perlfisch.
Beide mit Laichausschlag, der eine Perlenförmig der andere wie Dornen und im Grunde ja fast identisch. 
Wäre der Frauennerfling nicht Hochrückiger und nicht so kreisrund dann würde ich öfters zweifeln.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Gibt es hier keinen IT-profi, der ne App entwickelt? Ne App die nach dem fotografieren die Schuppenzahl auf der Seitenlinie zählt und weitere Merkmale wie Augen und Flossenpositionen zur Artbestimmung heranzieht.


Oder einen Ghost-Fisher zum Angeln schicken. Der erzählt hernach, wie es war und übersendet die identifizierten Bilder zum Posing. 

Wenn der Boris B. so zu seinen Büchern kommt, dann klappt das sicher auch mit dem Fischen!


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da wären wir wider bei der Unterscheidung von Fischen......Frauennerfling und Perlfisch.
> Beide mit Laichausschlag, der eine Perlenförmig der andere wie Dornen und im Grunde ja fast identisch.
> Wäre der Frauennerfling nicht Hochrückiger und nicht so kreisrund dann würde ich öfters zweifeln.


Für 99% der deutschen Angler völlig nebensächlich, weil sie diese beiden Arten eh im Leben nie sehen werden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> Für 99% der deutschen Angler völlig nebensächlich, weil sie diese beiden Arten eh im Leben nie sehen werden.



Geb ich dir zu 95% recht. Die armen Sch**** wo in den Zuflüssen der Donau fischen müssen sind nicht zu beneiden......inclusive mich.
Donaukaulbarsch, Frauennerfling, Schrätzer, Donaustromgründling etc. ich glaub das nur ein Bruchteil der Angler da eine Unterscheidung zusammenbringt.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : Danke für die „Nachlieferung” des Köders!

@rutilus69 : ähhh, also schöner schlanker Fisch. Auf Aland wär ich von alleine nie gekommen - „meine Alande” sind sehr viel massiver gebaut. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Das von @phirania verlinkte Booklet finde ich sehr gut gemacht, hatte die gleiche Idee wie Heinz (Ausdrucken, Laminieren/Einschweißen).


----------



## Andal

Wird aber besser werden. Durch den Franz-Josef-Kanal gleicht sich das alles mit der Zeit aus.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Wird aber besser werden. Durch den Franz-Josef-Kanal gleicht sich das alles mit der Zeit aus.


In 20 Jahren ist dass dann auch schon Wurst, bis dahin ist der Meeresspiegel soweit angestiegen, das Bayern einen direkten Zugang ans Meer hat


----------



## Tobias85

Das Blinker-Booklet habe ich auch seit einiger Zeit. Man muss ja nicht jeder Merkmal jeder Fischart auswendig können. Nur die, mit denen man ähnliche Fischarten gut unterscheiden kann. Ich merke mir z.B. vorstülpbares Maul, dann Brassen. Ist es nicht vorstülpbar, dann Güster oder Zope. Zopen haben ne extrem lange Afterflosse mit fast doppelt so vielen Flossenstrahlen, wie Güstern, dann kann ich auch die voneinander unterscheiden. Und im Zweifel muss man halt doch mal Schuppen zählen, wie bei dem Aland die Tage.



D1985 schrieb:


> Kannte ich noch nicht, sehr hilfreich. Zumindest ist höheres Wasser bei Forellen manchmal nicht so schlecht, aber Friedfisch keine Ahnung. Vielleicht fahr ich morgen einfach mal antesten.



An welchen wolltest du denn? Aue kann ich mir gut vorstellen auch bei höherem Wasser, besonders eben Döbel, an der Gehle wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wo ich bei Hochwasser gut auf Friedfisch gehen sollte.


----------



## Welpi

Racklinger schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren ist dass dann auch schon Wurst, bis dahin ist der Meeresspiegel soweit angestiegen, das Bayern einen direkten Zugang ans Meer hat



Cool! Pünktlich zur Rente kann ich dann doch entspannt mit dem Küstenfischen anfangen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> An welchen wolltest du denn? Aue kann ich mir gut vorstellen auch bei höherem Wasser, besonders eben Döbel, an der Gehle wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wo ich bei Hochwasser gut auf Friedfisch gehen sollte.



Bisher tendiere ich eher zur Aue. An der Gehle gäbe es aber auch ein kleines, ruhiges Plätzchen...nur ob die bei der (vermutlichen) Brühe beissen ist so eine Sache.


----------



## Kochtopf

D1985 schrieb:


> Bisher tendiere ich eher zur Aue. An der Gehle gäbe es aber auch ein kleines, ruhiges Plätzchen...nur ob die bei der (vermutlichen) Brühe beissen ist so eine Sache.


Tun sie bestimmt, aber quasi direkt vor den füßen


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Bisher tendiere ich eher zur Aue. An der Gehle gäbe es aber auch ein kleines, ruhiges Plätzchen...nur ob die bei der (vermutlichen) Brühe beissen ist so eine Sache.



Ich hab da bei Hochwasser nie gut fangen können, mag aber auch an falscher Taktik liegen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab da bei Hochwasser nie gut fangen können, mag aber auch an falscher Taktik liegen.



Ich habe es bei Hochwasser auf Friedfisch auch noch nicht so wirklich probiert glaub ich. Aber für Forellen und Aal ist Hochwasser manchmal ganz gut. An der Aue zumindest kenne ich Stellen, wo man nur bei hohem Wasserstand richtig fängt.


----------



## geomas

So, eben kam das erste Paket - noch keines mit „Frustkäufen”, sondern eine Nachlieferung von der Stippermesse.

Dort wollte ich ja diverse Rutenfutterale in Augenschein nehemen, leider war ausgerechnet das Objekt meiner Begierde nicht in Bremen anwesend und der mitgeführte Zollstock weitestgehend nutzlos.

Heute kam ein Drennan Specialist Double Rod Sleeve und Bingo!
Das Teil entspricht exakt meinen Wünschen und Erwartungen. Jede der 2-geteilten 12ft-Ruten hat noch etwas Luft - in meinem alten sperrigen Korum Total Protection 2 Rod Quiver* war dies nicht der Fall, ich mußte die Ruten ganz leicht biegen, um sie ins Futteral zu bekommen.
Die „Weichheit” des von mir gewählten Double Sleeves stört mich gar nicht (der freundliche Mitarbeiter am Specimen-Fishing-Tackle-Stand war anderer Meinung), das Teil ist ordentlich verarbeitet, bietet außen noch Platz für Banksticks/Kescherstab und einen Schirm (oder Shelter?) und innen ein Fach für extra Feeder-Tips.

Ich hab alt und neu nicht gewogen, aber auf jeden Fall ist das neue Futteral deutlich weniger sperrig und angenehmer zu tragen.




PS: Hab die Handelsnamen extra reingeschrieben, weil dies für eventuelle spätere Suchen sinnvoll ist. Und nicht, um britische Marken zu „hypen”.



*) geändert, nicht Holdall, sondern 2 Rod Quiver


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Futteral, Heinz! 

@D1985: Da kenn ich nur zwei Stellen (abseits vom Düker), wo ich mir das angeln bei Hochwasser gut vorstellen kann, aber ich hab die Aue auch noch nicht wirklich erkundet. Den einen Gumpen wollt ich schon seit Wochen auf Döbel untersuchen, aber de liegt zu weit abseits und bei dem Wetter der letzten Zeit war ich nicht motiviert, ne Viertelstunde zu laufen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Machs dir einfach:
> 
> Döland
> Gierausche
> Rothasel
> Rüpfel
> 
> Kann dir keiner mehr was!



Alles Weißfische...ganz easy


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Drennan Specialist Double Rod Sleeve und Bingo!
> (...)
> PS: Hab die Handelsnamen extra reingeschrieben, weil dies für eventuelle spätere Suchen sinnvoll ist. Und nicht, um britische Marken zu „hypen”.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch- seltsam, manches Angelzeugs verfolgt uns bis in unsere Träume hinein, aber Rutentaschen vernachlässigen wir oft. Hatten auch nur wenige Diskussionen über dies nützliche Utensil. Jedenfalls schön das Du eins gefunden hasst, das Deinen Stöckern passt.

Sorge Dich nicht wegen der Namensnennung. Ich finds übrigens in keiner Weise Problematisch Die Handelsnamen von Angelzeugs zu nennen- ich finds sogar sehr wichtig. Kennt ihr das in älteren Threads "Also ich mag diese Rute: Link" Und der Führt dann  natürlich ins Leere. Damit ist dann niemandem geholfen. Oder erstmal Link raussuchen anstatt einfach den Namen auszuschreiben. Und schließlich loben wir ja nicht nur, sondern sagen auch gerne mal was nicht so toll ist: Von Hypen kann glaub ich hier bei uns keine Rede sein. Und wir sind ja ohnehin alle reflektiert genug, um das eigene Fanboytum zu erkennen und nötigenfalls zu betonen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zum Futteral, Heinz!
> 
> @D1985: Da kenn ich nur zwei Stellen (abseits vom Düker), wo ich mir das angeln bei Hochwasser gut vorstellen kann, aber ich hab die Aue auch noch nicht wirklich erkundet. Den einen Gumpen wollt ich schon seit Wochen auf Döbel untersuchen, aber de liegt zu weit abseits und bei dem Wetter der letzten Zeit war ich nicht motiviert, ne Viertelstunde zu laufen



Einige tiefere Stellen / Gumpen gibts auch beim Gevattersee in der Ecke. Da läufste nur 5 Minuten


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zum Futteral, Heinz!


Der Futteral-Heinz ist aber wohl der Georg! 

Auch wenn ich sie immer noch nur zur Hälfte kenne - kann ich sie unterscheiden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Alles Weißfische...ganz easy



Perfekt. So mache ich das jetzt immer, da sparen wir uns die großen Worte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Weißfische klingt doof, wie Weißwurst und Weißkohl. 

Also so nur zum essen bitte


----------



## rutilus69

Siehste, und dafür muss man manchmal wissen was man Dan vor sich hat. Der Aland hat hier zum Beispiel ein Mindestmaß von 30cm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Siehste, und dafür muss man manchmal wissen was man Dan vor sich hat. Der Aland hat hier zum Beispiel ein Mindestmaß von 30cm



Siehste, der Döland hat keins. Steht ja nicht auf der Karte.


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Siehste, der Döland hat keins. Steht ja nicht auf der Karte.


----------



## geomas

^ „Herr Ober, die Karte bitte!”.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> in meinem alten sperrigen Korum Total Protection 2 Rod Quiver* war dies nicht der Fall, ich mußte die Ruten ganz leicht biegen, um sie ins Futteral zu bekommen.


Ich hoffe aber nur beim einlegen kurz, sonst ist/war das gar nicht nett.
Futterale sollten immer etwas länger sein, damit man oben und unten Luft hat bzw. zusätzlich Schaumstoff und dergleichen einlegen kann, gerade bei Stöckchen mit den feinen Spitzchen.
Aufpassen und genau nachmessen muss man mit der Länge brutto-netto, die fallen gerne mal etwas kürzer aus und werden dann günstiger verscherbelt. Wie bei Schuhen 
Mir als viele 10ft 3m 2tlg Ruten bewegender sind diese 155 -?- 160 -?- 165cm ein ewiges Ärgernis.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber nur beim einlegen kurz, sonst ist/war das gar nicht nett.
> Futterale sollten immer etwas länger sein, damit man oben und unten Luft hat bzw. zusätzlich Schaumstoff und dergleichen einlegen kann, gerade bei Stöckchen mit den feinen Spitzchen.
> Aufpassen und genau nachmessen muss man mit der Länge brutto-netto, die fallen gerne mal etwas kürzer aus und werden dann günstiger verscherbelt. Wie bei Schuhen
> Mir als viele 10ft 3m 2tlg Ruten bewegender sind diese 155 -?- 160 -?- 165cm ein ewiges Ärgernis.



Stimmt!

Genau aus diesem Grund hatte ich ja den Zollstock nach Bremen gekarrt. Zum Glück stimmte trotz fehlender „In-Augenscheinnahme” die tatsächliche Länge mit den publizierten Angaben überein.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber nur beim einlegen kurz, sonst ist/war das gar nicht nett.
> Futterale sollten immer etwas länger sein, damit man oben und unten Luft hat bzw. zusätzlich Schaumstoff und dergleichen einlegen kann, gerade bei Stöckchen mit den feinen Spitzchen.
> Aufpassen und genau nachmessen muss man mit der Länge brutto-netto, die fallen gerne mal etwas kürzer aus und werden dann günstiger verscherbelt. Wie bei Schuhen
> Mir als viele 10ft 3m 2tlg Ruten bewegender sind diese 155 -?- 160 -?- 165cm ein ewiges Ärgernis.


In Werkzeugläden bleiben von den Bohrern gerne mal die Verkaufshülsen übrig. Die über die Rutenspitzen und dann ab ins Futteral... das hält!


----------



## Mikesch

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weißfische klingt doof, wie Weißwurst und Weißkohl.
> 
> Also so nur zum essen bitte


Weißfisch und Fischpflanzerl passt gut zusammen.


----------



## Andal

War heute mal wieder gemütlich am Rhein schlendern. Der etwas ehöhte Pegel tut richtig gut. Es spült das ganze Gelumpe und vor allem die Pappel- und Weidenschößlinge vom letzten Jahr weg. Bis jetzt tut sich alles nach Plan!


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Futteral-Heinz ist aber wohl der Georg!
> 
> Auch wenn ich sie immer noch nur zur Hälfte kenne - kann ich sie unterscheiden!



Pardon, selbstverständlich! Unterscheiden kann ich sie perfekt, aber das bringt nichts, wenn man beim Lesen nicht so genau drauf achtet, wer es denn geschrieben hat. 

Also Petri zur Rutentasche, Georg!


----------



## Tobias85

@D1985: Den Gumpen am Gevattersee kenne ich, aber ich rede von einem mit 2m Tiefe bei Evesen. Da sollte 100%ig was drin sitzen. Aber auch da weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob der jetzt immer noch so tief ist.

Ich war eben tatsächlich noch kurz an der Gehle am Auslass, angetrieben von unserer Diskussion hier über Hochwasserchancen. In der Strömung brauchst du mit Pose garnicht erst anfangen, die ist zu stark, aber so hoch und so trüb ist das Wasser garnicht. Der stille Teil wird nicht durchströmt und da konnte ich ein paar kleine Döbel (ein einen Barsch) auf Wurm fangen. In der Strömung wäre wohl eher eine leichte Grundmontage oder ein Paternoster angebracht, falls du da hin möchtest.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @D1985: Den Gumpen am Gevattersee kenne ich, aber ich rede von einem mit 2m Tiefe bei Evesen. Da sollte 100%ig was drin sitzen. Aber auch da weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob der jetzt immer noch so tief ist.
> 
> Ich war eben tatsächlich noch kurz an der Gehle am Auslass, angetrieben von unserer Diskussion hier über Hochwasserchancen. In der Strömung brauchst du mit Pose garnicht erst anfangen, die ist zu stark, aber so hoch und so trüb ist das Wasser garnicht. Der stille Teil wird nicht durchströmt und da konnte ich ein paar kleine Döbel (ein einen Barsch) auf Wurm fangen. In der Strömung wäre wohl eher eine leichte Grundmontage oder ein Paternoster angebracht, falls du da hin möchtest.



Petri. An den Bereich habe ich auch gedacht. Wird morgen aber wohl eher Aue bei mir. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob der Angelladen überhaupt Tauwürmer hat  Für mich der beste Köder da. Da geht wirklich vom Aal bis Rotauge alles drauf.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, ich hatte nur selbstgegrabene Mini-Tauwürmer, die ihren Zweck aber auch erfüllt haben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Jede der 2-geteilten 12ft-Ruten hat noch etwas Luft - in meinem alten sperrigen Korum Total Protection 2 Rod Quiver* war dies nicht der Fall, ich mußte die Ruten ganz leicht biegen, um sie ins Futteral zu bekommen.


Kenne ich, geo. Habe auch das Korum-Futteral und ärgere mich jedes Mal beim Ein- und Ausparken der Ruten. Hast Du das Drennan-Futteral von Andy Bruners?


----------



## Tricast

Die Drennan Boys haben doch einen Knebelvertrag mit Friedfischen.  Die können doch nur bei Bruners kaufen, wer liefert denn sonst so umfänglich Drennan Tackle?


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas @Wuemmehunter  danke für eure Worte zum Korum Quiver!

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem 
*Two-Rod Protecta Quiver *der gleichen Firma? War gerade dabei ein ITM Roving Kit zusammen zu stellen als ihr mich so rüde unterbrochen habt


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Drennan Boys haben doch einen Knebelvertrag mit Friedfischen.  Die können doch nur bei Bruners kaufen, wer liefert denn sonst so umfänglich Drennan Tackle?


Wenn sie denn liefern ^^


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kenne ich, geo. Habe auch das Korum-Futteral und ärgere mich jedes Mal beim Ein- und Ausparken der Ruten. Hast Du das Drennan-Futteral von Andy Bruners?



Ja, genau, von den immer freundlichen Friedfischers. 
Die hatten auf der Messe fast das komplette Drennan-Futteral-Arsenal dabei, nur leider dieses eine Modell nicht.
Aber egal, jetzt hab ich es ja und es paßt prima.

„Total Protection”, also eine „steife Hülle”, brauch ich in der Praxis nicht.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn liefern ^^



Dafür kann aber Andreas nichts.

Hat von Euch jemand das Kosmos Buch Friedfische von der Spezimen Hunting Group Dortmund?

LG Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Drennan Boys haben doch einen Knebelvertrag mit Friedfischen.  Die können doch nur bei Bruners kaufen, wer liefert denn sonst so umfänglich Drennan Tackle?



Bei ebay.co.uk wäre es selbst incl. Versand noch etwas günstiger gewesen, aber ein möglicher Rückversand wäre aufwändiger gewesen.
Und wenn jemand hier schon so viel Drennan-Teile bunkert wie Bruners' sollen sie doch belohnt werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

D1985 schrieb:


> Kannte ich noch nicht, sehr hilfreich. Zumindest ist höheres Wasser bei Forellen manchmal nicht so schlecht, aber Friedfisch keine Ahnung. Vielleicht fahr ich morgen einfach mal antesten.


Besser Hochwasser als Niedrigwasser,jedenfalls meine Erfahrung solange es nicht in Extreme ausufert.


----------



## exil-dithschi

hier oben mega beschissenes wetter, scheiß  wind.
habe mir für dieses jahr auch mal unser kleines forellenbächlein vorgenommen.
forellen sind eher zweitrangig, in erster linie will ich mal schauen ob der aalbestand wirklich so legendär ist wie gesagt wird, zum anderen, was da so an weißfisch rum schwimmt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Besser Hochwasser als Niedrigwasser,jedenfalls meine Erfahrung solange es nicht in Extreme ausufert.



Das macht mir Mut. Bin mal gespannt auf Morgen


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Dafür kann aber Andreas nichts.


Nee aber er kann was für die Informationen die er Käufern (in dem Falle mir) gibt und das hatte Luft nach oben. Ich werde da dennoch noch mal bestellen, aber eben nicht wenn Messe ist


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> hier oben mega beschissenes wetter, scheiß  wind.
> habe mir für dieses jahr auch mal unser kleines forellenbächlein vorgenommen.
> forellen sind eher zweitrangig, in erster linie will ich mal schauen ob der aalbestand wirklich so legendär ist wie gesagt wird, zum anderen, was da so an weißfisch rum schwimmt.



Bei uns zumindest ist ein Bach auch ein schönes Aalgewässer. Man braucht nur gute Bedingungen. Trüber und höherer Wasserstand waren immer top. Ansonsten habe ich im Unterlauf schon alles mögliche gefangen....Rotauge, Rotfeder, Döbel, Barsch, Forelle, Aal und letztes Jahr sogar mehrere Giebel. Karpfen habe ich auch schon gesehen und wie jemand einen Hecht gefangen hat. In solchen Bächen kann schon ordentlich was drin sein....


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : der/die/das Protecta Quiver kenn ich nicht. Mir persönlich gefallen „normale” Futterale besser.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Tricast schrieb:


> Dafür kann aber Andreas nichts.
> 
> Hat von Euch jemand das Kosmos Buch Friedfische von der Spezimen Hunting Group Dortmund?
> 
> LG Heinz


Ja, habe ich. Was möchtest Du denn wissen?


----------



## geomas

So, morgen gehts ans Wasser. 

Falls ich nicht spät in der Nacht die Pläne über den Haufen werfe, bekommt erneut der kleine Teich auf der Pferdekoppel Besuch.
Aus äußerst egoistischen Gründen such ich mir wohl einen Platz in der _*SONNE*_. Egal, ob die Fischis sich dort scharen oder auch nicht.
Vermutlich mit zwei Ruten, eine seitlich äußerst ufernah geparkt mit einem elektronischen Krawallbruder zur Bißanzeige, die andere Rute, tja, entweder die Swingtip oder mal ne Posenrute. Die Pennetjes könnten ja mal probiert werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Dafür kann aber Andreas nichts.
> 
> Hat von Euch jemand das Kosmos Buch Friedfische von der Spezimen Hunting Group Dortmund?
> 
> LG Heinz


Ich habe das Buch, Heinz. Und ich schmökere immer wieder darin. Tolles Buch, inspirierende Angler, einschließlich  Andreas.


----------



## Tricast

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Was möchtest Du denn wissen?



Wie ist denn so, ist es  lesenswert und welche Fische werden behandelt?


geomas schrieb:


> So, morgen gehts ans Wasser.
> 
> Falls ich nicht spät in der Nacht die Pläne über den Haufen werfe, bekommt erneut der kleine Teich auf der Pferdekoppel Besuch.
> Aus äußerst egoistischen Gründen such ich mir wohl einen Platz in der _*SONNE*_. Egal, ob die Fischis sich dort scharen oder auch nicht.
> Vermutlich mit zwei Ruten, eine seitlich äußerst ufernah geparkt mit einem elektronischen Krawallbruder zur Bißanzeige, die andere Rute, tja, entweder die Swingtip oder mal ne Posenrute. Die Pennetjes könnten ja mal probiert werden.



Hab hier noch eine alte Höhensonne rumstehen, wenn Du die haben möchtest?

LG Heinz


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : danke für das Angebot. Ich ziehe die Höhensonne vor, die brav um die Erdscheibe kreist* und sich dummerweise gerne dann zeigt, wenn ich in irgendwelchen Katakomben racken muß.





*) hab etwas Angst vor der „Spanish Inquisition”


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Alle heimischen Friedfische! Los geht es mit den Barben, es folgen Brassen, Dübel unsw. Die Jungs lassen nichts aus, beschreiben detailliert ihre Taktiken für Fließ- und Stillgwässer, beschreiben ihr Tackle ( hier lernt man viel über die Pin) und die Futterstrategien werden ebenfalls beschrieben. Wie gesagt, ein inspirierendes Buch.


----------



## Zander Jonny

D1985 schrieb:


> Bei uns zumindest ist ein Bach auch ein schönes Aalgewässer. Man braucht nur gute Bedingungen. Trüber und höherer Wasserstand waren immer top. Ansonsten habe ich im Unterlauf schon alles mögliche gefangen....Rotauge, Rotfeder, Döbel, Barsch, Forelle, Aal und letztes Jahr sogar mehrere Giebel. Karpfen habe ich auch schon gesehen und wie jemand einen Hecht gefangen hat. In solchen Bächen kann schon ordentlich was drin sein....




Ich will Aal. Hoffentlich klappt das dieses Jahr mal in "meiner" Talsperre 
Wie geht ihr vor, bei welcher Temperatur geht es los und wie tief ?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich will Aal. Hoffentlich klappt das dieses Jahr mal in "meiner" Talsperre
> Wie geht ihr vor, bei welcher Temperatur geht es los und wie tief ?


Bei mir ist der erste Ruf des Kukuck, der Start in die Aalsaison. Das ist an der Wümme immer in der zweiten Aprilhälfte.


----------



## Nemo

Lobet und preiset den Wetterbericht! Für mich als Schönwetterangler kann es endlich bald losgehen!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der erste Ruf des Kuckuck, der Start in die Aalsaison


Wenn bei uns der erste Ruf des Kuckucks zu Hören ist, wird traditionell der Schinken angeschnitten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Alle heimischen Friedfische! Los geht es mit den Barben, es folgen Brassen, Dübel unsw. Die Jungs lassen nichts aus, beschreiben detailliert ihre Taktiken für Fließ- und Stillgwässer, beschreiben ihr Tackle ( hier lernt man viel über die Pin) und die Futterstrategien werden ebenfalls beschrieben. Wie gesagt, ein inspirierendes Buch.



Dann muß das unbedingt her bevor ich an die Weser fahre und mich dort sonst nur blamiere. Und meine Made in Korea Pin muß ich auch noch entstauben, fetten und mal in die Hand nehmen zum üben (wegen der B-Note).


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast :
> 
> *) hab etwas Angst vor der „Spanish Inquisition”



Und das nicht unbegründet, nur heute heisst die "Greene Inquisition"


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Nicht fetten, ÖLEN !!!!! 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tricast

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Nicht fetten, ÖLEN !!!!!
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Meinst Du wirklich ÖLEN? Ist Salben nicht angebrachter?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Das kommt auf den Preis und die Herkunft und das Label an......... Bei Korea sollte ölen ausreichend sein .......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich ÖLEN? Ist Salben nicht angebrachter?


Nur Salbungen mit Grisam und Myrre!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich will Aal. Hoffentlich klappt das dieses Jahr mal in "meiner" Talsperre
> Wie geht ihr vor, bei welcher Temperatur geht es los und wie tief ?



Am Bach so ab Juni. Dann ist der schon recht mit Kraut voll. Da muss man einfach Lücken suchen...einfach auf Grund. Den letzten Aal habe ich bisher Anfang Oktober gefangen. Dann ist es auch bald mehr oder weniger vorbei mit den Fischen...auch andere Arten. Die letzten Fische, die so beissen da sind Friedfische und Barsch. Aber eine Talsperre ist sicher wieder ganz anders. Auf Aal war ich bisher nur am Fluss, Kanal, Bach und Meer so richtig. An Talsperren hab ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Andal

Sonst kommst du halt mal auf einen Abend vorbei. In unserem "großen Bach" geht immer was.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> (wegen der B-Note).



Joih, die hast Du nun schon mehrfach genannt, und ich verstehs immer noch nicht- Lieber Tricast, was ist denn nun diese vielbeschworene "B-Note" erklär doch bitte mal konkret,
ist die wichtig oder so, oder hab ich was waltoneskes verpasst?

Dein
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Na die B-Note gibts für saubere Haltung und aufrechten Gang, oder irre ich hier gewaltig?


----------



## Tobias85

So mein lieber Öff-Öff, hier haste deine Antwort zu den roten Maden unter Wasser. Ich bin jetzt mal ganz ins Detail gegangen, damit du Schritt für Schritt nachvollziehe kannst, warum deine Maden orange-grau werden.

An alle anderen: Sorry, ihr müsst da nicht durch...dreimal runterscrollen und ihr seid beim nächsten Beitrag. 
________________________________________________

Also, Sonnenlicht besteht ja aus unendlich vielen verschiedenen Lichtwellen mit unterschiedlicher Wellenlänge. Rot=lang und über Grün nach Blau werden die Wellenlängen immer kleiner. Alle zusammen in gleichen Anteilen wirken für uns weiß.

Betrachten wir das ganze vereinfacht mal für Licht, das nur die Farben Rot, Grün und Blau als Lichtbestandteile hat. Strahlst du damit jetzt eine Fläche an und die reflektiert alle Wellenlängen, dann wirkt sie weiß. Hast du eine andere Fläche, die z.B. das grüne Licht rausfiltert, dann bleiben Blau und Rot übrig, die von der Fläche in dein Auge reflektiert werden. Blau und Rot zusammen wirkt dann lila (kennt man vielleicht noch vom Farbkreis aus der Schule). Filtert die Fläche neben Grün auch noch Blau raus, bleibt nur noch Rot übrig und gelangt in dein Auge, wie bei deinen Gummimaden. Wenn die Fläche das Rot auch noch wegfiltert, dann bleibt ja gar kein Licht mehr übrig, das in deine Augen reflektiert werden kann. (Grün, Blau und Rot rausgefiltert). Das sehen wir dann als schwarz. Schwarz ist also die Abwesenheit von allen Lichtfarben und weiß die Anwesenheit aller Lichtfarben.

Was passiert jetzt unter Wasser? Das Wasser filtert auch alle Wellenlängen raus, aber sehr schlecht, so dass unten am Grund immer noch relativ viel Licht ankommt. Kurze Wellenlängen werden am schlechtesten rausgefiltert, darum dringt blau ziemlich weit ins Wasser. Je kürzer die Wellenlänge, desto eher wird es rausgefiltert. Rot also am stärksten und Grün so irgendwo zwischen Rot und Blau.

Wenn deine Made jetzt von den drei Farben des Lichts das Grün und das Blau rausfiltert und wir so tief sind, dass das Rot schon auf dem Weg zur Made vom Wasser komplett weggefiltert wird, dann bleibt kein Licht mehr, das sie zurücksenden kann, also wirkt sie schwarz. Ist die Made noch weiter an der Oberfläche, dann kommt noch ein bisschen rotes Licht zur Made und und sie wirkt nicht ganz schwarz, sondern noch ein bisschen rot, also rot-grau. Bewegt man die Made weiter bis zur Oberfläche, dann hat sie wieder ihr volles Rot erreicht.



ABER: Richtiges Sonnenlicht besteht nun nicht nur aus Rot und Grün und Blau. An jedem Regenbogen kann man sehen, dass dazwischen noch andere Farben liegen. Und zwischen denen liegen nochmal andere Farben und dazwischen wieder. Streng genommen könnte man das Farbspektrum des Regenbogens in unendlich viele Farbschritte einteilen und jede Farbe ist nur minimal anders als die Nachbarfarbe.

Deine Gummimade enthält Farbstoffe, die (wie wir oben gesehen haben) Grün und Blau rausfiltert. Aber wir haben jetzt plötzlich unendlich viele Grün- und Blautöne im Licht und die Farbstoffe in der Gummimade filtern nicht alle davon heraus. Und wir haben nun auch unendlich viele Rottöne, von denen aber manche auf einmal doch rausgefiltert werden. Welche der vielen Farbtöne genau nun gefiltert werden und welche nicht, das ist bei jedem Farbstoff anders (Grund dafür sind die unterschiedlichen chemischen Strukturen und der Elektronenverteilungen des Farbstoffs, aber die Mechanismen dahinter brauchen wir hier nicht). Und das ist entscheidend dafür, wie deine Made unter Wasser wirkt.

Die Farbtöne, die ein Farbstoff aus dem breiten Farbspektrum des Regenbogens übrig lässt, die mischen sich (wie im Farbkreis) und ergeben dann die Farbe, die du siehst. Wenn deine Maden einen Farbstoff enthalten, der über Wasser z.B. einen dunklen Rotton und Orange reflektiert und den Rest rausfiltert, dann geben der dunkle Rotton und Orange für deine Augen ein eher feeuriges Rot. Geht die Made jetzt unter, dann wird mit zunehmender Tiefe sowohl das dunkle Rot als auch das Orange vom Wasser rausgefiltert, das Rot aber stärker (weil längere Wellenlänge). Die Made geht dann farblich immer mehr Richtung Orange, je tiefer sie kommt. Außerdem wird die Farbe mit zunehmender Tiefe gräulicher (siehe vierter Absatz).

Erwähnenswert ist übrigens noch, dass das von der Made reflektierte Licht auf dem Weg zum Fischauge ja auch nochmal Wasser durchquert und da genauso das Licht teilweise rausgefiltert wird. Je weiter der Fisch also vom Köder weg ist, desto stärker ist auch da nochmal der Effekt des Grauwerdens und der Farbverschiebung ins Orange. 3m Wasser bis zur Made und nochmal 3m Wasser bis zum Fisch hat dann farblich den gleichen Effekt wie 6m Wasser bis zur Made und direkt vor der Fischschnauze.

Wie empfindlich die Fischaugen für die verschiedenen Farbtöne sind und wie gut die Fische die Farben da unten noch unterscheiden können, das wäre ne biologische Frage, die wahrscheinlich für alle Fischarten unterschiedlich ist. Vielleicht reicht denen ja auch ein dunkelgraues Rot schon, um es klar erkennen zu können.


FAZIT: Welche Farbstoffe jetzt alles in deiner Made oder in anderen farbigen Ködern sind und welcher davon welches Licht wie stark reflektiert, das kann natürlich kein Mensch sagen, aber die Tendenz bei zunehmender Wassertiefe ist in allen Fällen die gleiche: Die Farbtöne werden weniger farbig/gräulicher und die Farbe deines Köders verschiebt sich im Regenbogen ein kleines Stück weiter in Richtung Blau und weg von Rot. Warum, dass verstehst du jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen besser. 

Schwarz würde eine Made aber tatsächlich nur dann werden, wenn der Farbstoff komplett alle Wellenlängen rausfiltert, die noch bis in die Tiefe der Made vordringen können. Ich hab da keine belastbaren Zahlen, aber das würde ich wohl wirklich nur bei sehr dunkelroten Ködern und in sehr großen Tiefen um die 10m erwarten. Das ist jetzt aber ne Schätzung rein nach Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Na die B-Note gibts für saubere Haltung und aufrechten Gang, oder irre ich hier gewaltig?



..und sicher auch saubere Ausführung in der anglerischen Praxis. Also ich mach mir da keine Hoffnung auf Bestnoten...


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ..und sicher auch saubere Ausführung in der anglerischen Praxis. Also ich mach mir da keine Hoffnung auf Bestnoten...


Vor allem: wer würde uns sehen!


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Na die B-Note gibts für saubere Haltung und aufrechten Gang, oder irre ich hier gewaltig?



Genau Andal, die B-Note gibt es für saubere Haltung und den Telemark beim Auswerfen des Köders.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tricast schrieb:


> Dafür kann aber Andreas nichts.
> 
> Hat von Euch jemand das Kosmos Buch Friedfische von der Spezimen Hunting Group Dortmund?
> 
> LG Heinz



Leider nicht dafür aber die ersten 10 Jahre und das Nachtangel Buch.
Die ersten 10 Jahre finde ich sehr interessant auch wenns nur in Anführungszeichen "Werbung" ist.
Könntest du evtl berichten wie das Friedfische so ist......solltest du dir das kaufen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So mein lieber Öff-Öff, hier haste deine Antwort zu den roten Maden unter Wasser. I



Danke Tobi!

"Schwarz ist die Abwesenheit allen Lichts" hätte auch eine Zeile aus der Bibel sein können.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Danke Tobi!
> 
> "Schwarz ist die Abwesenheit allen Lichts" hätte auch eine Zeile aus der Bibel sein können.



Vielleicht ach aus Star Wars: "Schwarz die Abwesenheit allen Lichts ist" 

Wenn noch Fragen sind oder irgendwas nicht ganz klar ist, dann immer her mit den Fragen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ach aus Star Wars: "Schwarz die Abwesenheit allen Lichts ist"
> 
> Wenn noch Fragen sind oder irgendwas nicht ganz klar ist, dann immer her mit den Fragen



Ich habs jetzt 2x gelesen und recht gut verstanden. Wenn ich das richtig Checke, ist die Wahrnehmung einer Farbe unter Wasser im Zusammenhang mit dem Licht zu verstehen, was sich auf dem Köder bricht (die Wellen). Es kann unter 10 Meter also kein Rot mehr geben, weil die roten Wellen ja fehlen. In diese Richtung denke ich gerade zumindest. Das Bedeutet, das die rote Made in diesem Falle entweder Farblos (Schwarz?) erscheint oder je nach Tönen/Farbmittel ins orange/gelbliche Rutscht.

Schwarz wäre dann immer Schwarz. Das wollte ich im Prinzip wissen, weil ich meinen Mais genauso präsentieren möchte. 

E: Ich habe schon mal davon berichtet, das ein pinke Gummimade die Rotfedern extrem zum Beißen bewegt hat im tiefen Wasser. Kann es sein, das Pink einfach wegen der Farbwahrnehmung im Zusammenspiel mit dem Wasser wesentlich aggressiver wirkt und Rot ebendrum bei 4 Meter recht Fad in Erscheinung tritt?!

Das würde meine Beobachtungen erklären und bestätigen. Ich hatte zwar nie den wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund dafür, aber eben immer die Rückmeldung über meine Fangausbeute und die Erfahrung.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Bedeutet, das die rote Made in diesem Falle entweder Farblos (Schwarz?) erscheint oder je nach Tönen/Farbmittel ins orange/gelbliche Rutscht.



Genau, je nach Farbstoffen in der Made. Wobei die meisten Farben ja aus mehreren Farbstoffen zusammengesetzt werden, so dass da mit Sicherheit auch orange Töne mit drin sind. Aus dem Grund halte rote Maden, die dann in 10m komplett schwarz sind, eher für die Ausnahme. 

Pink enthält ja ein bisschen lila, also auch blaue Anteile. Das dürfte dann unter Wasser immer weiter Richtung lila gehen. Wie weit ins Lila und wie stark die pinken Maden bis dahin vergrauen, das kann man aber nicht vorhersagen. Wegen der Vielzahl an möglichen verwendeten Farbstoffen kann man nur Tendenzen angeben, aber wie genau der Köder in welcher Tiefe aussieht, das könnte man wirklich nur durch Beobachtung sagen.

Aber Schwarz bleibt wirklich immer Schwarz. Find ich interessant mit dem schwarzen Mais, den hab ich neben rotem Mais) neulich auch auf ebay gefunden.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Pink einfach wegen der Farbwahrnehmung im Zusammenspiel mit dem Wasser wesentlich aggressiver wirkt und Rot ebendrum bei 4 Meter recht Fad in Erscheinung tritt?!



Nochmal dazu: Da Rot ja eher schnell vergraut (mit vielleicht etwas ins orangene), das Pink aber noch die blauen/violetten Komponenten hat, die ja im Tieferen besser sichtbar sind, kann das tatsächlich genau so sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bis Donnerstag die Asbestsanierer kommen müssen zwei Räume komplett leer geräumt werden. Der eine Raum ist die Lagerstatt für Werkzeug und Material - also kein Angeln für el Potto.
Aus Frust habe ich mir die Kogha Viper Swingtip bestellt, knapp 45 € mit Porto kann man machen denke ich.aber ich bin untröstlich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

https://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser

So jetzt gehts für mich erst mal ans Wasser...


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bis Donnerstag die Asbestsanierer kommen müssen zwei Räume komplett leer geräumt werden. Der eine Raum ist die Lagerstatt für Werkzeug und Material - also kein Angeln für el Potto.
> Aus Frust habe ich mir die Kogha Viper Swingtip bestellt, knapp 45 € mit Porto kann man machen denke ich.aber ich bin untröstlich



Och ne bei so viel Frust muss der Angelkeller doch überfüllt sein.....
Duck und wech....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nochmal dazu: Da Rot ja eher schnell vergraut (mit vielleicht etwas ins orangene), das Pink aber noch die blauen/violetten Komponenten hat, die ja im Tieferen besser sichtbar sind, kann das tatsächlich genau so sein.



Siehste, Beobachtung ist alles. Ich brauche keine Studien oder Erhebungen, der Fisch sagt mir immer, was Sache ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bis Donnerstag die Asbestsanierer kommen müssen zwei Räume komplett leer geräumt werden. Der eine Raum ist die Lagerstatt für Werkzeug und Material - also kein Angeln für el Potto.



Ich hoffe, ihr wusstet vorher über das Zeug bescheid und es war jetzt keine unangenehme und vor allem finanziell nicht eingeplante Überraschung. Denoch Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute!

@D1985: Hol was raus!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Siehste, Beobachtung ist alles. Ich brauche keine Studien oder Erhebungen, der Fisch sagt mir immer, was Sache ist.




Als Praktiker und Vielangler hat man solche Sachen einfach irgendwann raus.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Siehste, Beobachtung ist alles. Ich brauche keine Studien oder Erhebungen, der Fisch sagt mir immer, was Sache ist.



Über Erfahrung geht eh nichts. Die Wissenschaft dahinter kann es nur erklären.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Über Erfahrung geht eh nichts. Die Wissenschaft dahinter kann es nur erklären.



Das Ding ist halt, das du mir jetzt den Grund nahegelegt hast und ich eben auf dieser Materie weiter aufbauen kann (samt Begründung für etwaigen Content, das ist noch wichtiger). Die Licht/Wellengeschichte fördert ja ungemein die Kreativität. Ich hatte in der 10ten Klasse halt in den ersten beiden Stunden der Woche Physik, da lag ich aber noch im Bett. 

Es geht mir auch darum:

Ich färbe gerade intensiv Fleisch, Brot, Köder und andere Geschichten.


----------



## gründler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Siehste, Beobachtung ist alles. Ich brauche keine Studien oder Erhebungen, der Fisch sagt mir immer, was Sache ist.








Ab 10min ist der test...
lg


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr wusstet vorher über das Zeug bescheid und es war jetzt keine unangenehme und vor allem finanziell nicht eingeplante Überraschung. Denoch Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute!


An der Stelle war es uns unbekannt, deswegen ist es unschön und sehr aufwändig (zumal die nachreinigung), aber geht schon


----------



## Drillsucht69

Jetzt fehlt nur nur noch das Wissen, auf welche Farbe die Fische z. gegebener Zeit abfahren...
Es ist nicht immer gleich...


----------



## Kochtopf

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur nur noch das Wissen, auf welche Farbe die Fische z. gegebener Zeit abfahren...
> Es ist nicht immer gleich...


Nö aber die Chance die richtige zu erraten wird größer wenn du das grundsätzliche System verstanden hast


----------



## Drillsucht69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nö aber die Chance die richtige zu erraten wird größer wenn du das grundsätzliche System verstanden hast



Ist schon vom Vorteil...
Aber die Fische Tanzen oft auch aus der Reihe ...


----------



## gründler

Hier nochmal mit tiefen....


----------



## Tobias85

gründler schrieb:


>



Hier sieht man das wunderbar auf dem Vorschaubild, ganz rechts: Das Rot und das Pink verlieren Rotanteile und Blauanteile treten stärker hervor, dadurch werden sie lilaner. Auch das Gelb verschiebt sich in Richtung Blau und wird grünlich. Insgesamt finde ich, dass man da überhaupt schön sieht, dass die Farben mit zunehmender Tiefe vergrauen. Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Bitter. Ich hoffe, das du dafür dann am Wochenende Angelzeit freimachen kannst, das Wetter wird bis dahin ja wieder besser.


----------



## phirania

Nochmal eine    Futterfrage in die Runde..
Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit Sojasosse im Anfutter gemacht.?


----------



## Tobias85

Ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Maggi. Maggi wurde früher aus Soja und Weizen hergestellt, heutzutage nur noch aus Weizen. Der einzige Unterschied besteht in der genauen Zusammensetzung der enthaltenen Aminosäuren, das macht vielleicht nochmal ein paar Nuancen unterschied aus.


----------



## phirania

http://www.anglerzeitung.de/index.php?article_id=1389&clang=0


----------



## Tobias85

@Fantastic Fishing: Wenn du Kunstmaden nutzt, dann nutzt du sie ja teilweise auch pur, ohne fleischigen Hakenpartner, richtig? Sind die Gummidinger den geflavourt oder sind die neutral?


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Maggi. Maggi wurde früher aus Soja und Weizen hergestellt, heutzutage nur noch aus Weizen. Der einzige Unterschied besteht in der genauen Zusammensetzung der enthaltenen Aminosäuren, das macht vielleicht nochmal ein paar Nuancen unterschied aus.



Werd ich dann am Wochenende mal versuchen.....
Weil imo springen die Fische auf meine Futtermischung nicht so drauf an.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bis Donnerstag die Asbestsanierer kommen müssen zwei Räume komplett leer geräumt werden. Der eine Raum ist die Lagerstatt für Werkzeug und Material - also kein Angeln für el Potto.
> Aus Frust habe ich mir die Kogha Viper Swingtip bestellt, knapp 45 € mit Porto kann man machen denke ich.aber ich bin untröstlich



Mensch Schlemmertopf das ist ja gewaltig in die Hose gegangen wo Du dich doch so gefreut hast auf die paar freien Stunden. Und Asbestsanierung, egal wie und wo, wird immer teuer, besonders die Entsorgung. Susanne und ich drücken Dir jedenfalls beide Daumen für einen reibungslosen und kostengünstigen Ablauf. Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten mit mehr Zeit für Familie und Hobby. Wir haben ja auch vor zwei Jahren ein Haus gekauft und wissen was da auf einen zukommen kann.

Unterhalten sich ein Pfarrer, ein Pastor und ein Rabbi und streiten trefflich über die Frage wann das Leben beginnt. Der Pfarrer: Mit der Zeugung; der Pastor: Mit der Geburt und er Rabbi steht daneben und schüttelt immer wieder mit seinem Haupt. Da fragen beide ihn warum er immer mit dem Kopf schüttelt. Der Rabbi antwortet: Das Leben beginnt, wenn die Kinder aus dem Hause sind.

Viel Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Werd ich dann am Wochenende mal versuchen.....
> Weil imo springen die Fische auf meine Futtermischung nicht so drauf an.


Wir schreiben jetzt den 19. März... wer jetzt nicht grad einen Bachforellenbach mit Würmern heimsucht, der hat es mit irgendwie "schwangeren", oder notgeilen Fischen zu tun. Der fischt entweder in noch sehr kaltem, oder hohem Wasser, womöglich auch an falschen, noch falschen Stellen. Da kann es mit der Ausbeute schon mal knapper werden. Muss nicht, aber es kann eben. Besser sehr froh sein, wenn überhaupt was geht.

War heute morgen wieder etwas spekulieren. Klar das das heute mit reichlich kaltem Wasser anders aussieht, wie es sich in einigen Wochen zeigen wird.


----------



## phirania

streiten trefflich über die Frage wann das Leben beginnt.

Für mich beginnt das Leben,wenn ich wieder am Wasser sitze......


----------



## phirania

Der See ist 1,80 Tief / flach ein paar Löcher mit ca 2,00 meter.
Da wir am Sonntag Anangeln habe müßte ich mir noch ein Methoden dafür einfallen lassen...


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Der See ist 1,80 Tief / flach ein paar Löcher mit ca 2,00 meter.
> Da wir am Sonntag Anangeln habe müßte ich mir noch ein Methoden dafür einfallen lassen...


Oha, ihr habt jetzt schon Anangeln?  Da ist es mit dem Wetter ein ziemliches Lotteriespiel. Obwohl es den Sonntag ja ziemlich sonnig werden soll
Da hab ich zum glück noch 5 Wochen hin und kann noch 2-3 Mal raus zum üben


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bis Donnerstag die Asbestsanierer kommen müssen zwei Räume komplett leer geräumt werden. Der eine Raum ist die Lagerstatt für Werkzeug und Material - also kein Angeln für el Potto.
> Aus Frust habe ich mir die Kogha Viper Swingtip bestellt, knapp 45 € mit Porto kann man machen denke ich.aber ich bin untröstlich


Kopf hoch, dass wird schon. Solche "Leichen" kann man beim Hausrenovieren leider nie ganz ausschließen wenn dass Haus schon älter ist


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Der See ist 1,80 Tief / flach ein paar Löcher mit ca 2,00 meter.
> Da wir am Sonntag Anangeln habe müßte ich mir noch ein Methoden dafür einfallen lassen...


Ich würde mich selber mit Kaffee und Kuchen anfüttern und mit Bier und Bratwurst ködern. Ansonsten die anderen angeln lassen und einen amüsanten Tag haben. Solche Gemeinschaftsfischen sind einfach nichts, wo der Bub vom Vattern vor Begeisterung sprüht.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde mich selber mit Kaffee und Kuchen anfüttern und mit Bier und Bratwurst ködern. Ansonsten die anderen angeln lassen und einen amüsanten Tag haben. Solche Gemeinschaftsfischen sind einfach nichts, wo der Bub vom Vattern vor Begeisterung sprüht.


Dooooch, Anfischen und Königsfischen muss sein  Und danach in gemütlicher Runde ein Bierchen trinken und philosophieren oder schimpfen. 
Je nachdem wie gut/ die Fangausbeute war.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Dooooch, Anfischen und Königsfischen muss sein  Und danach in gemütlicher Runde ein Bierchen trinken und philosophieren oder schimpfen.
> Je nachdem wie gut/ die Fangausbeute war.


Latürnich ist das eine lustige Sache. Ich sehe sehr gerne zu, wenn sie sich um "die Würden" gegenseitig zerfleischen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Racklinger schrieb:


> Dooooch, Anfischen und Königsfischen muss sein  Und danach in gemütlicher Runde ein Bierchen trinken und philosophieren oder schimpfen.
> Je nachdem wie gut/ die Fangausbeute war.


Gehört irgendwie dazu obwohl man sich den ein oder anderen ,,Kamerad" gerne ersparen würde.
Aber irgendwie auch immer wieder geil mit den richtigen Jungs zusammen.


----------



## Tricast

Wie auf der Stippermesse - ein großes Familientreffen nach dem Winter.


----------



## phirania

Wir sind eh nur eine kleine Runde..
Zwischen 12 bis 15 Leutchen aber macht immer viel Spaß so kleine Neckereien beim angeln  aus zutauschen.
Im Sommer heißt es dann wieder Grillen Chillen Angeln.
Also heute am See war noch nicht so viel los.
Ein paar Rotaugen hatten wohl Bock auf Landgang aber mehr noch nicht.
Hatte die Nacht ja noch gefroren.
Aber man gibt nicht so schnell auf.
Da geht noch was nach oben ☝ hin


----------



## Zander Jonny

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gehört irgendwie dazu obwohl man sich den ein oder anderen ,,Kamerad" gerne ersparen würde.
> Aber irgendwie auch immer wieder geil mit den richtigen Jungs zusammen.



Das ist beim angeln wie im wahren Leben, man muss nicht jeden mögen, aber man kann trotzdem untereinander zurecht kommen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Und wenn ein ganz unerträglicher dabei ist muss der mit Heckbremsrolle Angeln


----------



## Andal

Ihr müsst euch doch nicht für meine Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen rechtfertigen!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch doch nicht für meine Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen rechtfertigen!



Sag mir wer dich nicht mag, ich lass es wie ein Unfall aussehen


----------



## Andal

Du wirst es sehen, wenn ich ihn küsse!


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> wie im wahren Leben, man muss nicht jeden mögen, aber man kann trotzdem untereinander zurecht kommen.


Können ja bei,, müssen " wird es auf Dauer anstrengend .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Wenn du Kunstmaden nutzt, dann nutzt du sie ja teilweise auch pur, ohne fleischigen Hakenpartner, richtig? Sind die Gummidinger den geflavourt oder sind die neutral?



Neutral, ich setze sie aber (fast) immer in Kombination mit einem lebenden Köder ein, um zumindest etwas Bewegung in die Präsentation zu bekommen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Neutral, ich setze sie aber (fast) immer in Kombination mit einem lebenden Köder ein, um zumindest etwas Bewegung in die Präsentation zu bekommen.


Macht Sinn


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Macht Sinn



Wieso? Du Schnatterkopp, ne wippende Pose auf Wellen bewegt ne künstliche Made ohne Kombiköder auch. 

Nachtrag:

Ich war heute auch an der Zicke angeln, das Baggerloch dient ja eigentlich nur zur Tarnung für das Tor zur Hölle und so verhielt sich der Ansitz auch.


----------



## Tobias85

Alles klar, Danke! 

War die Zicke nicht letztes Jahr auch erst im Sommer produktiv?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke!
> 
> War die Zicke nicht letztes Jahr auch erst im Sommer produktiv?



Ich habe einen Fisch gefangen! Das war schon mal unfassbar interessant, weil es ein knapp 30 Zentimeter langes Rotauge war. Die Schwimmen ja nicht alleine, ich wurde aber einfach ignoriert. Kein Wurm, kein Pinkie, kein Mais, kein Vorfachwechsel (füge alle Maßnahmen ein), nichts hat geholfen. Sobald es Kalt wird, machen die Fische in diesem Loch das Maul dicht. Das ist doch nicht zu fassen, nirgends habe ich das auf diese Weise bisher erlebt.

Es ist OHNE Frage das Tor zur Hölle.


----------



## Tobias85

Da hilft nur das hier und dann die Fische suchen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur das hier und dann die Fische suchen...



Ich muss kurz Nachdenken, wie ich den Tipp überhaupt verstehen soll?


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Bericht von meinem Ansitz:

Es war kalt, deutlich ungemütlicher als erwartet und erhofft. Die Sonne kam erst nach 13.00 Uhr raus und hatte noch nicht die Power, um dem kalten Wind Paroli bieten zu können. Ich war wieder an dem kleinen Teich auf der Pferdekoppel, an einer anderen Stelle, denn ich wollte ja die Sonne frontal abfassen. Nun ja.

Zwei Ruten - eine Posenrute mit einem „Pennetje”-Waggler und einem goldglänzenden VMC-Haken (danke an @rhinefisher). Als Köder dienten 2 Körner Mais, die auch sofort Abnehmer fanden. Ein dürrer Plötz, ne etwas kräftigere Rotfeder, noch ein dünner Plötz - alle etwa 15cm kurz.
Der/die/das Pennetje machte sich gut als Waggler, allerdings weder besser noch schlechter als zum Beispiel ein vergleichbarere Crystal-Waggler.
Hab nach den 3 „Wietings” die Rute erst mal trocken geparkt.
An der anderen Rute - leichte Festbleimontage mit einem 10mm-Pineapple-Boilie tat sich längere Zeit nichts bis auf gelegentliche Schnurschwimmer.
Gefüttert hab ich mit einem bunten Pelletmix (ca. 3-8mm, bunte Mischung) sparsam, aber regelmäßig von Hand.
Gegen Mittag war dann plötzlich Rabatz an dieser Rute, irgendetwas kräftiges hatte sich des Boilie bemächtigt. Dummerweise lief die Schnur wie „umgeleitet” von der Rutenspitze in ein halbtotes Seerosenfeld und von da aus Richtung Fisch. Ein paar Mal sah ich kräftige Flossenschläge an der Wasseroberfläche, aber leider gelang es mir nicht, die Schnur aus ihrer Umlenkung zu befreien. Nach ein paar Minuten (hatte zwischenzeitlich die Schnur ganz freigegeben) hab ich eine härtere Gangart eingeschlgen. Der Fisch kam näher, als ich ihn an den halbtoten Seerosen hatte, federte die Rute zurück - (das sehr kurze) Vorfach war durch. Ein Seerosenstängel konnte ich landen, da hatte sich die Hauptschnur richtig drin verbissen.
Ich schätze mal 8-10 Pfund, evtl. etwas mehr. Mist! 

Immerhin kam dann die Sonne raus, es gab noch ein paar Zupfer an der Festbleirute sowie etliche sehr vorsichtige Nibbel-Bisse an der mittlerweile mit einem Mini-Boilie bestückten Posenrute, aber der Kescher blieb schön trocken.

Kurzes Fazit: die Fische sind deutlich aktiver als beim letzten Ansitz. Im Zweifel muß ich Hauptschnur und Vorfach noch kräftiger wählen. Ich vermute, daß ein sehr kurzes Vorfach schneller bricht als ein normal langes aus gleichem Material. 

Das neue Futteral hat sich prima gemacht. Die Bremse der BP-4 ist top, mittlerweile gefällt mir die Rolle richtig gut, auch wenn sie eben nicht ganz so geschmeidig läuft wie andere Rollen.


----------



## geomas

Heute konnte ich den ersten Teil meines Frustkaufs in Empfang nehmen. Diverse Kleinteile und eine neue Rute. Die ist nach meinen heutigen Erfahrungen definitiv nix für Teiche mit viel Unterwasser-Hindernissen. Unter 100gr - nicht das Wurfgewicht, sondern die „Masse” der Rute an sich. Fühlt sich gut an, fast wie ne UL-Spinrute.

Ich werd demnächst (hab viel zu tun) mal ein Bild machen, ne Rolle mit passender Schnur füllen und evtl. mal einen Kurzansitz am Fluß nebenan starten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Geo, sollte man alles positiv sehen, wenigstens mal wieder was Schwereres in der Leine gespürt, das ist doch schon mal was nach den langen, tristen Winteragen. Und nächstes Mal wird hängenbleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schade dass es mit dem Karpfen ncht geklappt hat Georg. 
Aber sie sind ja aktiv und mit kräftigerer Montage wird es sicher das Mal etwas.

Bitte noch Bilder vom neuen Tackle. Sowas ist immer interessant.


----------



## Tricast

Genau, wir sind neugierig!!!!


----------



## Minimax

Morgen Jungs,

Petri @Fantastic Fishing,  ja das ist immer verdächtig, wenn man nur einen Schwarmfisch fängt: Man hat immer so einen nagenden Zweifel was falsch gemacht zu haben. Andererseits ists ein schönes großes Exemplar gewesen, und Dein Spezialteich ist offenbar wirklich launisch. 
@geomas  dir auch Petri zu den Sonnenbadfischlein- und Dein Mystery Carp kann Dir ja nicht entkommen, dann halt nächstes mal, und danke für den schönen Bericht,

hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich muss kurz Nachdenken, wie ich den Tipp überhaupt verstehen soll?



Naja die dicken Brassen und Schleien sollte man doch auch auf dem Echolot sehen können, so wie einen Hecht...und wenn nicht, dann suchst eben die Hechte und weißt dann, wo der sein Futter (=deine Beute) sucht.  Und Petri natürlich noch zum Rotauge!

Dir auch ein dickes Petri, Georg! Ist zwar sehr Schade, dass es nicht ganz planmäßig verlaufen ist, aber immerhin ist der Beinahe-Karpfen ja ein Anfang. Und aufregend war der Angeltag ja dennoch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja die dicken Brassen und Schleien sollte man doch auch auf dem Echolot sehen können, so wie einen Hecht...und wenn nicht, dann suchst eben die Hechte und weißt dann, wo der sein Futter (=deine Beute) sucht.  Und Petri natürlich noch zum Rotauge!



Wenn ich ein Rotauge fangen konnte, sind doch andere Fische in der Nähe. Ich brauche nicht zu suchen, was ich bereits gefunden habe. An diesem See ist der Fischbestand aber so willkürlich im Verhalten, das du nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts kalkulieren kannst. Er ist wie eine zu den Seiten abfallende Autobahn aufgebaut, mit nichts außer Schlamm zu seiner Mitte, bei Wind drückt sich die Unterströmung spürbar durch, das Angebot an natürlicher Nahrung ist riesig.

Dazu ein Fischsterben vor (mittlerweile) 6 Jahren. Der Bestand füllt sich zwar auf, die Dichte an Fisch existiert dort dennoch nicht. Besatz = 0. Ich weiß jetzt auch, warum der See so einen dermaßen schlechten Boden hat:

Der war damals nach der Förderung für Kies/Gestein an eine Gänsefarm angeschlossen, da wurde auch der Mist abgeladen etc., darum kippt das Gewässer wohl gerne mal. Ist meine Nemesis, wie der Winkelpicker auf Google.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Rotauge fangen konnte, sind doch andere Fische in der Nähe. Ich brauche nicht zu suchen, was ich bereits gefunden habe. An diesem See ist der Fischbestand aber so willkürlich im Verhalten, das du nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts kalkulieren kannst. Er ist wie eine zu den Seiten abfallende Autobahn aufgebaut, mit nichts außer Schlamm zu seiner Mitte, bei Wind drückt sich die Unterströmung spürbar durch, das Angebot an natürlicher Nahrung ist riesig.
> 
> Dazu ein Fischsterben vor (mittlerweile) 6 Jahren. Der Bestand füllt sich zwar auf, die Dichte an Fisch existiert dort dennoch nicht. Besatz = 0. Ich weiß jetzt auch, warum der See so einen dermaßen schlechten Boden hat:
> 
> Der war damals nach der Förderung für Kies/Gestein an eine Gänsefarm angeschlossen, da wurde auch der Mist abgeladen etc., darum kippt das Gewässer wohl gerne mal. Ist meine Nemesis, wie der Winkelpicker auf Google.


Kurz gesagt, im Sommer ist die  bei dir am dampfen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, im Sommer ist die  bei dir am dampfen



Mein Zielfisch ist dann oft die Kotfeder.


----------



## rhinefisher

Da meine neue "Pin" mit GLS geliefert wird, werde ich mich gleich mal auf den Weg zum Paketshop machen.
GLS ist dermaßen , dass ich es normalerweise vermeide, bei Shops zu bestellen, die keine Alternativen bieten.. .
Egal - die Rolle wird mir optisch ohnehin nicht zusagen...  .. Frustkäufe halt....


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da meine neue "Pin" mit GLS geliefert wird,



Du hättest besser das "geliefert" in Anführungsstriche setzen sollen 

Glückwunsch zur Pin. Ich hoffe, wir dürfen sie uns nachher auch mal ansehen?


----------



## phirania

Kommt mir vor,als würdet ihr euch hier gegenseitig zu Frustkäufen verleiten lassen...
Na ja der Rubel muss ja auch rollen...


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Kommt mir vor,als würdet ihr euch hier gegenseitig zu Frustkäufen verleiten lassen...
> Na ja der Rubel muss ja auch rollen...


 Mein Frustkauf gestern: Paniermehl, Polenta, Maismehl und Katzenfutter    Auf dass wieder was zum mischen und experimentieren daheim ist


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du hättest besser das "geliefert" in Anführungsstriche setzen sollen
> 
> Glückwunsch zur Pin. Ich hoffe, wir dürfen sie uns nachher auch mal ansehen?



Na ja - ich habe sie jetzt immerhin in der Hand; das ist eigentlich mehr als ich von GLS erwarten darf.. .
Muß ich jetzt wirklich Bilder machen? Beide Kameras sind kaputt und mit dem Handy...... .
Die Rolle ist optisch erheblich besser als erwartet, was ich nicht erwartet habe, waren die Geräusche und Vibrationen der Kugellager.
Das hält sich noch in Grenzen, aber entweder Lager tauschen oder " He, komm mal her, der liebe Onkel Peter hat da was für dich..".
Ansonsten nicht schlecht für nen Fuffi, also man könnte durchaus mit dem Ding angeln.
Ich versuch mal Bilder zu machen - könnte ich gleich die "Carp Hunta" ein wenig ärgern... .
Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit @rhinefisher ist ne wunderschöne Angelei!

Meine Pin ist scheinbar schon in Deutschland angekommen btw. Ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## rhinefisher

Da habe ich schon ein ziehmlich teures Sony Smartphone, mit angeblich ganz toller Kamera..., aber irgendwie mache ich was falsch..
Ne feine, weil sehr erfolgreiche, Karpfenrolle habe ich auch gekauft..


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist doch ein hübsches Exemplar.  Was für ein Modell ist das denn?


----------



## Kochtopf

Lustig, die von zebco gibst bei Ali meine ich auch - waschkoschded?


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit @rhinefisher ist ne wunderschöne Angelei!
> 
> Meine Pin ist scheinbar schon in Deutschland angekommen btw. Ich bin sehr gespannt



Na ja - in den letzten 10 Jahren fand ich diese Angelei weniger "wunderschön" als denn "echt nervig".
Das kann, am richtigen Gewässer, durchaus Spaßig sein, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sind gute Stationärrollen dermaßen überlegen, daß man diese Angelei schon als argen Anachronismus betrachten muß...


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lustig, die von zebco gibst bei Ali meine ich auch - waschkoschded?



Nö - die kommt aus US of A und hat irgendwas um 70€ gekostet - im Walmart ca 40 Bucks


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein hübsches Exemplar.  Was für ein Modell ist das denn?



TF Gear - wirklich sehr viel hübscher als erwartet. Auf den Bildern im Netz sieht die so furchtbar glänzend aus, in der Realität ist die garnicht so gruselig.. .
Kostet bei AD knapp 60 €. Für das Geld absolut OK.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - in den letzten 10 Jahren fand ich diese Angelei weniger "wunderschön" als denn "echt nervig".
> Das kann, am richtigen Gewässer, durchaus Spaßig sein, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sind gute Stationärrollen dermaßen überlegen, daß man diese Angelei schon als argen Anachronismus betrachten muß...


Jein, ist eben eine Rolle für sehr genau definierte Spezialeinsätze (Trotting)


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nö - die kommt aus US of A und hat irgendwas um 70€ gekostet - im Walmart ca 40 Bucks


Was halt als made in USA durchgeht


----------



## rhinefisher

Nö - Made in USA steht da nicht drauf - ich musste das Ding bloß drüben bestellen, weil die hier irre teuer ist und bloß über Bogensportwelt vertrieben wird.
Ich käme im Traum nicht darauf sone Pin für eine andere Methode als trotting zu verwenden - ich weiß das es hier Angler gibt, die damit auch andere Sachen machen, aber das sind warscheinlich verzweifelte Versuche sich in die Kindheit zurück zu beamen..


----------



## Andal

Beides doch optisch eimampfrei!


----------



## phirania

So langsam wirds grün am See..


----------



## rhinefisher

Das sieht schonmal recht gut aus - wann gehts los!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Kommt mir vor,als würdet ihr euch hier gegenseitig zu Frustkäufen verleiten lassen...


Jepp, das geht schon fast in fatale Dimensionen.
Wenn dann noch erst das volle richtige Wettrüsten zu den großen Wettkämpfen einsetzt


----------



## Minimax

@rhinefisher : Glückwunsch zur Pin, ich bin Sicher mit der ersten schönen Drill wird die Skepsis schwinden.
Was bei kleinen Startschwierigkeiten hinsichtlich des Leichtlaufes helfen kann: Mit einem Fön auf Kaltluft gestellt die Pin in Rotation versetzen (am besten in Abzugsrichtung) und das so lange wie der häusliche Frieden das aushält laufen lassen. Vor der ersten Ölung. Pin und Fön zweckmäßigerweise natürlich irgendwie arretieren, anfangs  können kleine Pappflügelchen an Griffen oder Spulenrand helfen. Alle paar Stunden mal nachschauen. Ein paar solcher Abende gibt einen spürbaren Effekt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist optisch erheblich besser als erwartet, was ich nicht erwartet habe, waren die Geräusche und Vibrationen der Kugellager.
> 
> Ich versuch mal Bilder zu machen - könnte ich gleich die "Carp Hunta" ein wenig ärgern... .


Ist da überhaupt eine Bremse dran? 

Habe da eine Alternative mit großer Fliegenrolle, die hat wirklich eine Bremsmimik und sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> @rhinefisher : Glückwunsch zur Pin, ich bin Sicher mit der ersten schönen Drill wird die Skepsis schwinden.
> Was bei kleinen Startschwierigkeiten hinsichtlich des Leichtlaufes helfen kann: Mit einem Fön auf Kaltluft gestellt die Pin in Rotation versetzen (am besten in Abzugsrichtung) und das so lange wie der häusliche Frieden das aushält laufen lassen. Vor der ersten Ölung. Pin und Fön zweckmäßigerweise natürlich irgendwie arretieren, anfangs  können kleine Pappflügelchen an Griffen oder Spulenrand helfen. Alle paar Stunden mal nachschauen. Ein paar solcher Abende gibt einen spürbaren Effekt,
> hg
> Minimax



Nö - meine Skepsis wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich bestätigen, da ich von 2 Pins der besseren Kategorie auf billigen Chinakram umgestiegen bin, erwarte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ne Verbesserung.. und einige bessere Drills durfte ich ja mit den Alten auch erleben.
Wie bei Moochingreels, Flyreels und Multis wird ja immer vom "direkten" Drillerlebniß geschwärmt - mir gibt das jetzt auch nicht sooo viel mehr.
Moochings kann ich mir im Urlaub von Freunden borgen (so ich denn mal nach Vancouver komme..), Multis verwende ich nur noch auf der Luvseite oder beim BG.
Beim Fusselfischen habe ich dann immernoch genug "direktes" Drillfeeling..

Den Lauf von Metalteilen verbessere ich mit einer Mischung aus Autosol, Rotmennige und nem Tropfen Ballistol: Teile mit Tri oder Aceton reinigen, dünn mit der Mischung bestreichen und 1000 mal bewegen, gründlich reinigen und mind. 1 mal wiederholen.
Danach rotiert und repetiert alles wie gut eingelaufen... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist da überhaupt eine Bremse dran?
> 
> Habe da eine Alternative mit großer Fliegenrolle, die hat wirklich eine Bremsmimik und sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.



Sehr geil nicht wahr? Keine Bremse - keine Spulenhemmung... . Echt Pure..


----------



## Andal

Was für Wettkrämpfe bitte?


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Was für Wettkrämpfe bitte?


Genau - wir sind doch alle Sieger..!!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie bei Moochingreels, Flyreels und Multis wird ja immer vom "direkten" Drillerlebniß geschwärmt - mir gibt das jetzt auch nicht sooo viel mehr.


Ist auch nicht direkt, oder indirekter, als bei einer 0815 Statio mit Backwinding, statt Bremse. Wenn man es maximal "direkt" haben will, muss man eh mit der Harpe fischen.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Den Lauf von Metalteilen verbessere ich mit einer Mischung aus Autosol, Rotmennige und nem Tropfen Ballistol: Teile mit Tri oder Aceton reinigen, dünn mit der Mischung bestreichen und 1000 mal bewegen, gründlich reinigen und mind. 1 mal wiederholen.
> Danach rotiert und repetiert alles wie gut eingelaufen... .



Sehr interessant, vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, vielen Dank für den Tip!



Sorry, ganz vergessen: Bei Alu muß man etwas vorsichtig agieren, da man anderenfalls vielleicht etwas viel Abrieb verursacht...


----------



## phirania

Die hier sind auch schon in Frühlingslaune...


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Die hier sind auch schon in Frühlingslaune...


Und ich erst mal


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und ich erst mal


Hast du ein Bild davon?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hornung ist die Jahreszeit und Horny die Stimmung


----------



## feederbrassen

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild davon?


Ne Kollege dann werd ich umgehend hier gesperrt


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ne Kollege dann werd ich umgehend hier gesperrt


Alles Spaßverderber hier.


----------



## Allround-Angler

„Das KosmosBuch Friedfische“ Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund:



Es werden folgende Fische behandelt:

Barbe, Döbel, Brassen, Karauschen (auch Giebel), Karpfen, Rotauge, Rotfeder und Schleien.

Also alle wichtigen Friedfische.



Positiv:

-          Neue Aspekte dargestellt, z. B. auch Grundangeln kann sehr fein sein, spezielle Taktiken, Waten, Boot, Trotting

-          Kombination von Moderne (z. B. High End Bißanzeiger) mit Klassik (z. B. Glasrute mit Ringen ohne Einlage)

-          Extrakapitel über Location

-          Kurze Extra-Tipps

-          Tipps für Location, Gerät, Methode, Fütterungsmethoden, Taktik für jede Fischart

-          Qualitätskriterien für Geräte, auch Zelte, Liegen etc.



Negativ:

-          Specimen Hunting als gezieltes Angeln auf Kapitale einer Spezies ist meiner Erfahrung nach beim Karpfen eher machbar, zumindest die Spezies, bei den anderen sehr schwer

-          Manche Tipps sind schwer nachzuvollziehen, wenn ich bei hakenscheuen Rotaugen mit 16er oder 18er Haken fische, noch dazu mit Maden, ist die Selektivität dahin, aber vielleicht ist ja auch meine Location und der Taktik nicht gut

-          Exakte Angaben zum Gerät Rutenlängen, Testkurven, Schnurstärken, Hakengrößen sind immer undankbar, aber schön, dass es konkrete Vorschläge gibt

-          Der ultimative Erfolgstipp war leider nicht dabei



Conclusio:

Meine Ansprüche an das Buch waren extrem hoch, da ich die SHG Dortmund schon seit Jahr(zehnt)en als sehr gut schätze.

Von daher war ich tatsächlich etwas enttäuscht, aber eines der besten Friedfischbücher, oder das beste?

Für Fans traditioneller Geräte und Methoden (auch die Centerpin wird behandelt) interessant.

Aber wie oben gesagt, gute Verknüpfung mit der Moderne.

Und so manches, was vergessen wurde, sollte man vielleicht mal wieder probieren.

Da sollten sich mancher „moderne“ Team-Angler eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Weniger kommerziell und auf das konzentriert, worauf es wirklich ankommt.


----------



## Minimax

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> „Das KosmosBuch Friedfische“ Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund



Cool, vielen Dank für Das Review


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Allround-Angler, Danke für die informative Inhaltsangabe und Einschätzung, sowas ist immer Gold wert.


----------



## Tricast

Danke für Deine Einschätzung Allround-Angler. Die Tage muß das Buch auch bei mir eintrudeln, ich bin schon ganz gespannt darauf. Den ultimativen Tipp erwarte ich nicht, ich glaube den gibt es auch nicht.
Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Einschätzung Allround-Angler. Die Tage muß das Buch auch bei mir eintrudeln, ich bin schon ganz gespannt darauf. Den ultimativen Tipp erwarte ich nicht, ich glaube den gibt es auch nicht.
> Heinz


Doch....... viel Angeln gehen.


----------



## geomas

@Allround-Angler : vielen Dank für den Review oder die Rezension des Friedfische-Buchs! Macht Lust aufs Lesen.

@rhinefisher : Glückwunsch zu den neuen Rollen! Die TF-Gear sieht doch recht schlicht (im positiven Sinne) aus, viel Erfolg beim Trotting!
PS: die Rute sieht interessant aus. Hast Du den Griff modifiziert oder ist der Original?

@phirania : ja, man sieht den Frühling kommen an Deinen schönen Gewässerbildern.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Trost in Sachen verlorener Karpfen! 
Sobald ich es zeitlich schaffe werd ich den Wüterich aus den Seerosen leiern. 

Von Frustkauf Nr. 1 (dünn, leicht, blaue Windungen) hab ich noch keine Bilder, mach ich die Tage. 
Frustkauf Nr. 2 (alt, dunkel, rund, klickert) wurde von der Royal Mail an GLS übergeben und könnte evtl. sogar schon morgen (Donnerstach) eintrudeln.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

mir ist was interessantes widerfahren. Wir sprachen ja neulich über Schrotblei, und ich habe daraufhin aus verschiedenen Gründen, die wir jetzt nicht nochmal wiederholen müssen, einen größeren Vorrat meiner wichtigsten Dinsmore Größen AAA BB No2 und No4 bestellt, bei einem deutschen Shop (Angelhaack): Prdouktbezeichnung war „Super Soft Shot“, also das ganz normale Bleischrot nach kontinentalen Regeln, wie ich (und Ihr bestimmt auch) es schon oft gekauft habe. Geliefert wurden mir die bekannten roten Döschen auch mit der Aufschrift „Super Soft Shot“-Aber sie wurden umsichtigerweise vom Shop in so einen kleinen 25er Palettenkarton für BB-Döschen einsortiert, dass sie im Paket nicht so umherfliegen. Da war allerdings ein Sticker drauf „Non-Toxic“

Was mich aber in den Döschen erwartete war neu für mich: Es waren die bekannten Dinsmores, allerdings in tiefem Mattschwarz statt der üblichen blanken Metallfarbe frischer Schrote. Biegt man sie auf, oder feilt sie an, kommt auch sofort das blanke Metall zum Vorschein- die Schrote sind nur schwarz eingefärbt (vermutlich handbemalt von hustenden, tuberkulösen Kinderarbeitern mit Schiebermützen in Manchester oder so) Ansonsten sind es die bekannten Dinsmore Schrote: Gewicht ist Identisch aufs hundertstel, Durchmesser ist identisch, Auch die Weichheit ist gleich, wobei die großen Größen etwas schwerer wiederaufzubiegen sind –wegen der Farbe, es gibt auch ein leichtes Knarrfeeling.

Was meint ihr: Ist das einfach eine neue Serie Super Soft Shots für den kontinentalen Markt mit neuer, unauffälliger Färbung, oder sind dies wirklich „Non Toxics“ auch für den englischen Markt, entstanden durch Umlackieren konventioneller Schrote? Sind Euch auch schon einmal diese dunklen Schrote untergekommen?

Zu den Mystery-Schroten selbst: Hab heute mit ihnen geangelt (Nicht berichtenswert: 4 Fische, 3 Spezies, keiner über 15cm) und hab technisch nichts auszusetzen.

Hg

Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ interessante Frage! 

Bei meinen „Blei”-Vorräten herrscht leider totales Durcheinander (alte und neue Bestellungen direkt aus UK und aus D), deshalb kann ich leider keine sachdienlichen Hinweise geben.
Wenn Deine alten „Echt-Blei-Bleie” und die frisch erstandenen Shots identisch sind vom Durchmesser und Gewicht - dann sind sie wohl aus dem selben Stoff gemacht. Bleiersatz ist doch typischerweise von geringerer spezifischer Dichte, oder?

Und Stichwort #„Blei” - die kürzlich eingetroffenen „Bombs” von Anchor Tackle machen einen ganz guten Eindruck. Die Arlesey-Bombs sind etwas plumper als meine alten Dinsmores-Modelle, die Würfelbleie sehen billig aus im Vergleich zu den Guru Square-Bombs - aber nun ja, sie waren ja auch billig, sehr viel billiger sogar.


----------



## Andal

So lange die Shots ihren Dienst tun, ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Andal

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Grübeln, ob ich einen Vogel hab, oder bloss einen Vogel.

War heute am Fluss und habe mir eine Pulle Wasser geholt, damit ich morgen mein Futter noch in der warmen Bude anmischen und dann gleich loslegen kann.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Wenn Deine alten „Echt-Blei-Bleie” und die frisch erstandenen Shots identisch sind vom Durchmesser und Gewicht - dann sind sie wohl aus dem selben Stoff gemacht.





Andal schrieb:


> So lange die Shots ihren Dienst tun, ist ja alles in Ordnung.



Recht habt Ihr- alles prima, und dich find die schwarze Beschichtung schon sehr sexy (obwohl sie matt und nicht hochglanz ist..) Es interessiert mich lediglich theoretisch. Vielleicht kann ich da mehr erfahren.

@geomas : Also, wenn Dir die neuen Gewichte gefallen ist ja alles Super- und der Name "Anchor Tackle" ist in dem Fall verheissungsvoll.
Ich wollte ja auch immer Fancy Spezialbleie haben -früher gabs auch mal welche mit Messinggewinde zum Umschrauben-, erst Recht seit mir Tricast die feinen kleine Tellerbleie geschickt hat- aber ich merke, das Zusammenbestellen der richtigen Größen und Formen aus verschiedenen Shops, die Modalitäten, das Warten doch ziemlich hart ausfallen, vor allem wenn ich bei meinem Angelshop Birnenbleie von 3g bis unvorstellbarschwer ab 50 Cent kriege..


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Grübeln, ob ich einen Vogel hab, oder bloss einen Vogel.
> War heute am Fluss und habe mir eine Pulle Wasser geholt, damit ich morgen mein Futter noch in der warmen Bude anmischen und dann gleich loslegen kann.



Das mit dem Flusswasser vs. Leitungswasser im Futter ist eine alte und würdige Diskussion- und, ich glaube, auch eine Endlose. Mir reicht Leitungswasser. Mit beiden Varianten habe ich schon gefangen und auch geschneidert.
Ich hatte heute eine ähnliche Diskussion: Auf dem Weg zum Gewässer  hab ich getankt und leider dabei geplempert, auch auf die Finger, die die Brotflocke formen sollten: Ich hab auf der Tankstellentoilette geschrubbt und geschrubbt (Blöd nur das die Seife parfümiert war): Und am Wasser bin ich direkt auf den ersten Maulwurfshügel zugestürzt um meine Finger zu entbenzinen: Obs geholfen hat? (Nebenbei: Ich bin Starker Raucher und fülle vor jedem ANgeln in der kalten Jahreszeit meine Benzintaschenöfen auf... und dennoch.. und dennoch.. )


----------



## Andal

Na viel verspreche ich mir von der Aktion auch nicht. Aber weil ich eh gucken war... irgendwie kommt man sich da schon komisch vor.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Das mit dem Flusswasser vs. Leitungswasser im Futter ist eine alte und würdige Diskussion- und, ich glaube, auch eine Endlose. Mir reicht Leitungswasser. Mit beiden Varianten habe ich schon gefangen und auch geschneidert.
> Ich hatte heute eine ähnliche Diskussion: Auf dem Weg zum Gewässer  hab ich getankt und leider dabei geplempert, auch auf die Finger, die die Brotflocke formen sollten: Ich hab auf der Tankstellentoilette geschrubbt und geschrubbt (Blöd nur das die Seife parfümiert war): Und am Wasser bin ich direkt auf den ersten Maulwurfshügel zugestürzt um meine Finger zu entbenzinen: Obs geholfen hat? (Nebenbei: Ich bin Starker Raucher und fülle vor jedem ANgeln in der kalten Jahreszeit meine Benzintaschenöfen auf... und dennoch.. und dennoch.. )



Ha, kann ich gut nachvollziehen: die Raucherei ist einer der Gründe, warum ich seit meiner Kindheit nicht mehr mit Teig angele. Hab einfach Sorge, daß den Fischis das Aroma übel aufstößt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Na viel verspreche ich mir von der Aktion auch nicht. Aber weil ich eh gucken war... irgendwie kommt man sich da schon komisch vor.



Na Andal, Du bist Angler: für die Muggles *sind *wir komisch, egal was wir tun. Und wer weiss: Vielleicht bringt Dir das Flusswasser das entscheidende Quentchen Glück (oder Vertrauen ins Futter, sein wir mal ehrlich) Stell dir mal vor du würdest wie in alten Zeiten ne automatische Madenanfütterungsstation mit Pelz über deiner Angeslstelle installieren, was würden die Leute da erst sagen?


----------



## geomas

#bombs : die Bombs von Anchor kamen lose (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, sie waren beim Transport aus der Tüte entfleucht und geisterten im Karton als Rasselbande umher) und haben zwischen £2.70 und £3.30 fürs halbe Dutzend gekostet. Das ist deutlich unter den mir bekannten Preisen für Dinsmore's Äquivalente und ein moderater Aufpreis gegenüber teilweise häßlichen Billig-Bleien aus dem deutschen Angelhandel.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, kann ich gut nachvollziehen: die Raucherei ist einer der Gründe, warum ich seit meiner Kindheit nicht mehr mit Teig angele. Hab einfach Sorge, daß den Fischis das Aroma übel aufstößt.



In meiner Kindheit hatten wir oft Familienspass an einem Forellenteich (Zuchtanlage eines befreundeten Landwirts) Unser Köder war immer gekautes Brötcheninneres. Unfehlbar haben die Brötchenmatsche meiner Mama, eine Hardcore Raucherin (Gott hat die gequalmt, und leider auch den Preis bezahlt) am besten gefangen. Wir Jungs und Omi (Nichtraucherin, heute 95, das blühende Leben) haben irgendwann unseren Brötchenmatsch von Mama kauen lassen: Die Fangstatistik log nicht- Die Forellis standen auf Nikotinspeichel.


----------



## geomas

^ ja, solche Kindheitserinnerungen sind von Dauer. Und das mit den Brötchen kenn ich auch. Weizenbrot (oder Brötchen), kleine Flocke abgezupft und mit Spucke zu Kügelchen gerollt. Zum Karauschenstippen kamen teilweise winzige Kügelchen (Größe eines AAA-Shots) auf die Hakenspitze oder auch mal längliche Teigröllchen minimal größer als ein Reiskorn.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor du würdest wie in alten Zeiten ne automatische Madenanfütterungsstation mit Pelz über deiner Angeslstelle installieren, was würden die Leute da erst sagen?


Die wären sicher schwer begeistert, wenn ich einen Strick quer über den Rhein spanne. 

Das mit der Raucherei könnt ihr getrost vergessen. Da hab ich genügend "Beweisfischen" gehabt. Wo die Nichtraucher keinen Schwanz mehr gefangen haben. Meistens sogar weniger Aale, als ich.


----------



## geomas

Tja, egal, ich hab heute Vormittag beschlossen, die Raucherei aufzugeben.
Nicht sofort, sondern nachdem ich den georderten Feinschnitt (ich bin der einzige in Rostock, der dieses Kraut raucht) meiner treuen Händlerin abgekauft und „verbraten” habe. Das bin ich ihr schuldig. Sie hat den Tabak ja nicht auf Kommission, sondern extra für mich bestellt.
Gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund für den Entzug, ist eher ne Geste an jemanden, der trotz schwacher Lunge schlecht von dem Zeugs loskommt.


edit/Nachtrag: natürlich gibt es 1001 vernünftige Gründe, das Rauchen einzustellen - aktueller Anlaß für meine Entscheidung ist die oben erwähnte Geste.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Na viel verspreche ich mir von der Aktion auch nicht. Aber weil ich eh gucken war... irgendwie kommt man sich da schon komisch vor.



Mach dir keine Gedanken - man IST komisch wenn man solche Sachen macht.....
Da könnte ich auch lustige Anekdötchen über Aberglaube und sonderbare Riten erzählen - aber dann wüssten Alle wie komisch ich bin...

@Geo: Der Griff ist original an einer Sänger(?) Masterclass Feeder - wirklich hübsche Rute, aber zur Pin nicht ganz passend - hatte sonst nix griffbereit im Wohnzimmer..

PPS: Wirklich tolle Sache das Rauchen aufzugeben...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich käme im Traum nicht darauf sone Pin für eine andere Methode als trotting zu verwenden - ich weiß das es hier Angler gibt, die damit auch andere Sachen machen, aber das sind warscheinlich verzweifelte Versuche sich in die Kindheit zurück zu beamen..



....dazu zählt aber auch das stationäre Posenfischen....am liebsten Überlang


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ich war gestern mal los. Es gab reichlich Plötzen und zwei Brassen. War lustig, bin kaum hinterher gekommen mit zwei Ruten, die Fische kamen im Minuten Takt. Am Anfang kamen zwar schon viele Bisse aber noch sehr vorsichtig(mit fehlbissen) der Knoten ist geplatzt als ich eine made aufgezogen habe. Die beißerei wurde immer aggressiver als die Sonne schon weg war. Gegen sechs habe ich ein gelungenen Angeltag zufrieden beendet. So darf es gerne weiter gehen.


----------



## geomas

^ Petri, Zander Jonny!

Die Fischis kommen in Fahrt. Die müssen sich beim Laichgeschäft ja auch in guter Form präsentieren, da gilt es, sich vorher noch etwas auf die Gräten zu packen.


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> ....dazu zählt aber auch das stationäre Posenfischen....am liebsten Überlang



Meinst Du „Tunken”, also so ne Art Stellfischangelei auf Friedfische? Das kenn ich (evtl. regional bedingt) gar nicht.


----------



## rutilus69

@Zander Jonny Petri!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> War heute am Fluss und habe mir eine Pulle Wasser geholt, damit ich morgen mein Futter noch in der warmen Bude anmischen und dann gleich loslegen kann.


Ein definitiver Nachteil mit dem Flusswasser ggü. relativ sterilem Leitungswasser (notfalls abgekocht, sterilisiert, gefiltert, destiliert ) 
ist die geringe Haltbarkeit von angesetztem Futter, falls Nachfrage, Verbrauch und Wetter usw. den Futtereimer weitgehend voll lassen.
Dann ist für morgen oder übermorgen das Futter bei sauberer Zubereitung noch wieder nutzbar.
Oder man hat schon "Gärgülle" ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, egal, ich hab heute Vormittag beschlossen, die Raucherei aufzugeben.


Na dann   und sehr gut ist der Vorsatz schon mal ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> ....dazu zählt aber auch das stationäre Posenfischen....am liebsten Überlang


Wenn die Rolle nichtmal ne Bremse oder Hemmung hat, wird das aber ziemlich schwer im Fließwasser 

Mit feistem Köder (wie auch Köfi etc.) hilft dann schon ein Klemmgummiband am Griff.
Trotzdem wäre eine voll freilaufende Centerpin  ein Albtraum bei einem lospreschenden Fisch ...


----------



## rhinefisher

Die hat ja noch den Klicker...
Sonst wäre ein vernünftiges Angeln garnicht möglich..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir Petri. Zum Glück ist schon Donnerstag und das WE nicht mehr weit. Ich will erstmals in diesem Jahr an einen See, schauen ob schon eine frühe Schleie zu überlisten ist.


----------



## Tricast

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> ....dazu zählt aber auch das stationäre Posenfischen....am liebsten Überlang



Kläre uns mal bitte auf, was verstehst Du unter "überlang"? Meinst Du dass die Länge zwischen Pose und Ankerblei wesentlich länger ist als das Wasser tief?

@ geomas: Unter Tunken verstehe ich das Angeln mit der Kopfrute (oder auch unter der Rutenspitze) und nur einer Punktbebleiung in Grundnähe. Der Bissanzeiger ist eine Pose (oder auch nur ein Zahnstocher) die/der über Wasser geführt wird. Eine Angelart an tiefen, schnell fließenden Gewässern wie z.B. Rhein oder Weser. Mit dieser Methode läßt sich der Köder sehr langsam am Grund führen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Tricast

LG Heinz


----------



## Zander Jonny

Petri dank !
allen miteinander


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Minimax zum Fang und auch Petri Johnny...so langsam kehrt wieder Leben ein!

Und dir Georg viel Erfolg beim Projekt Rauchstopp, egal aus welchem Grund du es letztlich in Angriff nimmst. 

Ich find eure Berichte Berichte zu den Raucherspucke- und Raucherfinger-Ködern aber interessant. Dass die nicht schlechter oder teils sogar besser fingen widerspricht ja allem, was einem immer erzählt wurde. Mein Kursleiter damals hatte sogar erzählt, dass er beim Aalangeln die Kippe mit einer Wäscheklammer festhält und nicht mit den Fingern, aus eben diesem Grund.

Was die Non-Toxic-Bleie angeht: Ich denke, das war nur der Sortierkaton. Wie geomas schon sagte - wenn Größe und Gewicht übereinstimmen, dann stimmt auch die Dichte überein und damit kann es sich nur um Blei handeln. Mattschwarz klingt aber sehr sympathisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri allen Fängern!
Zur Rauchthematik - eine scheuchwirkung wird es sicher geben in irgendwelchen Gebirgsbächen wo alle 20 Jahre mal ein Mensch vorbei kommt, aber sobald man Zivilisation in der Nähe hat kennen die Fische den Geruch und Geschmack, oftmals in Verbindung mit weggeworfenem Essen.
Wenn Kassel Zissel feiert hat die Fulda bis Hannoversch Münden eine schmierfilm vor zeug dass ins Wasser geworfen oder erbrochen wird. Beim Aalangeln konnten wie zwischen Zigaretten, Zigarillos und  ähnlichem keinen Unterschied feststellen, ich glaube das Problem ist eher theoretischer Natur


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Als junger Mann habe ich (Auch beim Aalangeln) viel geraucht. Die Aale haben oft gebissen  wie verrückt. Aber damals waren die Bestände andere und der Futterneid u ter den Fischen enorm. Das zeigte sich an den teilweise hammerharten Bissen an den grobschlächtigen Montagen. Wr sich zuviel Zeit bei der Köderprüfu g ließ, ging haöt leer aus. Heute sind signifikant wenger Aale unterwegs. Es bleibt also Zeit, die Köder genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen, was sich an den im vergleicht zu früher deutlich vorsichtigere Bissen zeigt. Soweit meine Theorie zum Nikotingeruch-thema.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn die Rolle nichtmal ne Bremse oder Hemmung hat, wird das aber ziemlich schwer im Fließwasser



Im Fluß mach ich immer die Ratsche rein dann läuft die auch nicht von selbst los. Bei einem Biss muss die natürlich immer rausgenommen werden.



Tricast schrieb:


> Kläre uns mal bitte auf, was verstehst Du unter "überlang"? Meinst Du dass die Länge zwischen Pose und Ankerblei wesentlich länger ist als das Wasser tief?



Das überlange Fischen wird sogesehen wohl nicht mehr so oft eingesetzt. 
Wie du schon schreibst wird die Pose länger eingestellt wie das Gewässer tief ist, so ca 50cm länger....bie Wind kanns schon mal länger sein. Dabei wirkt das Blei als "Anker". Im Grunde ist es wie Grundfischen nur mit Bissanzeige und mit weniger Blei.
Der Köder wirkt dabei auch als "Anker" und hilft beim liegenbleiben der Montage mit.


----------



## Tricast

@dawurzelsepp: Und die Schnur wird dann gespannt bis von der Pose nur noch die Spitze rausschaut, wie bei der Liftmontage?

LG Heinz


----------



## Forelle74

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das überlange Fischen wird sogesehen wohl nicht mehr so oft eingesetzt.
> Wie du schon schreibst wird die Pose länger eingestellt wie das Gewässer tief ist, so ca 50cm länger....bie Wind kanns schon mal länger sein. Dabei wirkt das Blei als "Anker". Im Grunde ist es wie Grundfischen nur mit Bissanzeige und mit weniger Blei.
> Der Köder wirkt dabei auch als "Anker" und hilft beim liegenbleiben der Montage mit.



Hallo
Das ist  meine Lieblingsmethoden auf große Weißfische und Karpfen.
Gerade bei sehr schlammigen Gewässergrund hervorragend geeignet.
Weil nicht alles komplett im Dreck versinkt,und nix aufgewühlt wird.
Vor allem in ruhigen Gewässern/ bereichen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Damen, die Chinapin ist angekommen - keine zwei Wochen zwischen Bestellung und Erhalt der Ware! Drehen tut sie sich out of the Box um die 35 Sekunden und damit nicht schlechter als Minimaxens Cyprinus, ich bin mir sicher mit @dawurzelsepp s Tuning Tipps mehr raus holen zu können.

Apropos Cyprinus: ich habe beide Mädels miteinander verglichen und in vielen Details wie der Ratsche gleichen sie sich wie Zwillinge, die Qualität ist auch eine ähnliche, sprich für 40 € bekommt man eine mehr als ordentliche Centrepin zum Start, ich kan  meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung geben, auf den Bildern ist die neue Pin links und unbeschnurt.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Damen, die Chinapin ist angekommen - keine zwei Wochen zwischen Bestellung und Erhalt der Ware!



Cool! Herzlichen Glückwunsch- zwei Wochen ist ja sogar machbar (grübel..)! Sieht gut aus- ausgehend von der Familienähnlichkeit: Wie würdest Du den Schnurappetit Deines neuen Lieblings einschätzen? Und wie sieht die Pin aus- könntest Du bitte noch einen Schnappschuss mit abgenommener Spule (nie wieder schrauben- allein das ist ein enormer Vorteil) machen?

herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

oh, und @rhinefisher könntest Du bitte auch noch einmal ein Photo vom Innenleben Deiner TF Gear machen?


----------



## Tobias85

Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus...jetzt muss ich ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich mir rechtzeitig zum Mai auch noch eine bestellen sollte. Wenn die so schon so leichtgängig ist, dann wäre es ja fast schon dumm, sich keine zu holen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tricast schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp: Und die Schnur wird dann gespannt bis von der Pose nur noch die Spitze rausschaut, wie bei der Liftmontage?
> 
> LG Heinz



Kann man so machen oder auch einen Bogen lassen.
Bei viel Strömung ist ein leichter Bogen besser, ebenso bei Wind. Mit dem Überlangem Fischen kannst du hald mit weniger Blei auskommen da man das Gewicht vom Köder mitnutzen kann.



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist  meine Lieblingsmethoden auf große Weißfische und Karpfen.
> Gerade bei sehr schlammigen Gewässergrund hervorragend geeignet.
> Weil nicht alles komplett im Dreck versinkt,und nix aufgewühlt wird.
> Vor allem in ruhigen Gewässern/ bereichen.



dito.
Meine größten Karpfen hab ich so auf Teig gefangen.
Selbst auf Barben ist diese Montage ne Bank......das zu erklären würde aber den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Drehen tut sie sich out of the Box um die 35 Sekunden und damit nicht schlechter als Minimaxens Cyprinus, ich bin mir sicher mit @dawurzelsepp s Tuning Tipps mehr raus holen zu können.



Bitte ein samftes Einlaufen machen.....das hatte ich vergessen zu sagen.


----------



## Tobias85

Was genau meinst du denn mit sanftem Einlaufen?


----------



## Andal

It was a fine line wetting today ... nothing else. Dazu ein paar schöne Tassen Earl Grey aus der Termoskanne. 

Keine Ahnung, ob es nun zu schön, zu viel Wasser, oder was auch immer war. Die Fische wollten nicht. Aber es war schön und entspannend am Wasser zu sitzen.


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf: Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Geliebten (Pin) und viele dicke Fische mit ihr.
Sieht auf den Bildern schon recht gut aus, wenn sie dann auch noch hält was sie verspricht ist die Welt doch in Ordnung.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Damen, die Chinapin ist angekommen - keine zwei Wochen zwischen Bestellung und Erhalt der Ware!


Mein Paket ist auch schon angekündigt. Die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## Andal

Langsam haben wir dann ja alle die Arsenale voll und können richtig einsteigen. 

Ich werde Anfang April noch die Köderbestände ergänzen. Bis dahin reichen die alten Vorräte grad noch hin. Dann wird wenigstens nichts alt, stockig und ranzig werden, dann geht es mit frischen Pellets ans Werk!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> oh, und @rhinefisher könntest Du bitte auch noch einmal ein Photo vom Innenleben Deiner TF Gear machen?



et voila...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> et voila...



merci beaucoup, trés intéressant.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> ausgehend von der Familienähnlichkeit: Wie würdest Du den Schnurappetit Deines neuen Lieblings einschätzen?


 da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab - das erledigt die Pin. Gleiches System wie bei der Emperor.


> Und wie sieht die Pin aus- könntest Du bitte noch einen Schnappschuss mit abgenommener Spule (nie wieder schrauben- allein das ist ein enormer Vorteil) machen?


Leider habe ich es nicht auf die Kette bekommen die Spule abzumontieren (vermutlich ist es ganz leicht und ich bin sehr sehr dumm), aber ich habe meine beste Kraft drauf angesetzt


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab - das erledigt die Pin. Gleiches System wie bei der Emperor.
> 
> Leider habe ich es nicht auf die Kette bekommen die Spule abzumontieren (vermutlich ist es ganz leicht und ich bin sehr sehr dumm), aber ich habe meine beste Kraft drauf angesetzt
> Anhang anzeigen 321589


Sonst könnte ich dich noch an meine Ex-Gattin verweisen. Die kriegte alles klein, sehr klein!


----------



## rhinefisher

Echt jetzt? Ne 2 jährige mit Werkzeugbox und deiner neuen Pin?!?
Ich hatte ja schon vermutet dass Du ein tapferer Mann bist - jetzt bin ich mir sicher...
Man kann die Bälger garnicht früh genug mit den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens vertraut machen..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ne 2 jährige mit Werkzeugbox und deiner neuen Pin?!?
> Ich hatte ja schon vermutet dass Du ein tapferer Mann bist - jetzt bin ich mir sicher...
> Man kann die Bälger garnicht früh genug mit den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens vertraut machen..


Wenn die hocheinfache Technik das nicht ab kann taugt die Rolle nix. Und sie soll es ja cool finden  erste Rute in der Babyhand war eine Drennan


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Tricast schrieb:


> @ geomas: Unter Tunken verstehe ich das Angeln mit der Kopfrute (oder auch unter der Rutenspitze) und nur einer Punktbebleiung in Grundnähe. Der Bissanzeiger ist eine Pose (oder auch nur ein Zahnstocher) die/der über Wasser geführt wird. Eine Angelart an tiefen, schnell fließenden Gewässern wie z.B. Rhein oder Weser. Mit dieser Methode läßt sich der Köder sehr langsam am Grund führen.
> 
> LG Heinz



Irgendwie hatte ich mal in Erinnerung, das Tunken gänzlich ohne Bebleiung und sichtbaren Bissanzeiger auskommt, sondern lediglich mit einem Insekt (lebend), welches an der Wasseroberfläche angeboten wird, gemacht wurde.
Zumindest hab ich noch wage Erinnerungen daran wie es mein Großvater damals machte. Bambusrute, Stück Schnur mit Haken und Grashüpper suchen als Köder....und den dann anbinden und planschen lassen.
Das dauerte selten lange bis der genommen wurde.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich mal in Erinnerung, das Tunken gänzlich ohne Bebleiung und sichtbaren Bissanzeiger auskommt, sondern lediglich mit einem Insekt (lebend), welches an der Wasseroberfläche angeboten wird, gemacht wurde.
> Zumindest hab ich noch wage Erinnerungen daran wie es mein Großvater damals machte. Bambusrute, Stück Schnur mit Haken und Grashüpper suchen als Köder....und den dann anbinden und planschen lassen.
> Das dauerte selten lange bis der genommen wurde.


Die Franzosen haben das mit Peche au Toc relativ verfeinert. Macht mit Sprock am Haken aber auch einen Höllenspass am kleineren Bach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Macht mit Sprock am Haken aber auch einen Höllenspass am kleineren Bach.



Erinnert mich an meine frühen Angeljahre...Sprock sammeln, das alleine war schon spaßig


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich mal in Erinnerung, das Tunken gänzlich ohne Bebleiung und sichtbaren Bissanzeiger auskommt, sondern lediglich mit einem Insekt (lebend), welches an der Wasseroberfläche angeboten wird, gemacht wurde.
> Zumindest hab ich noch wage Erinnerungen daran wie es mein Großvater damals machte. Bambusrute, Stück Schnur mit Haken und Grashüpper suchen als Köder....und den dann anbinden und planschen lassen.
> Das dauerte selten lange bis der genommen wurde.


Dann wäre trunken quasi dapping?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab - das erledigt die Pin. Gleiches System wie bei der Emperor.
> 
> Leider habe ich es nicht auf die Kette bekommen die Spule abzumontieren aber ich habe meine beste Kraft drauf angesetzt



Nichts leichter als das:
2 der 6 Speichen weisen kleine Federmechanismen auf. Die eine hat ein kleines Drehrädchen: Das ist deine nagelneue, fein einstellbare Bremse (Sehr praktisch fürs Stillwasser). Die andere Speiche hat ein Federchen und eine kleine Metalllasche. Das ist der Entkopplungsmechanismus. Du ziehst die Metalllasche gegen den Federdruck in Richtung Spulenrand, und schon kannst Du die Spule abheben. Und dann wirst Du sehen, das da kein Ordinäres Emperor & Co Röhrchen ist,
Sondern eine Pin mit konischen Kopf, auf dem die Madenschraube sitzt.
Vorsicht beim wiedereinklinken, da kannst Du unter Umständen was beschädigen: Nicht die Spule einfach draufdrücken zum Einrasten, sondern die Lasche zum Spulenrand ziehen, festhalten, Spule platzieren und Lasche wieder zurückgleiten lassen- Dann sitzt es wieder.
Und Vorsicht mit der Madenschraube!
Grüß Deine kleine Abteilung für ausserirdische Artefakte von mir,

herzlich
Onkel Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich mal in Erinnerung, das Tunken gänzlich ohne Bebleiung und sichtbaren Bissanzeiger auskommt, sondern lediglich mit einem Insekt (lebend), welches an der Wasseroberfläche angeboten wird, gemacht wurde.
> Zumindest hab ich noch wage Erinnerungen daran wie es mein Großvater damals machte. Bambusrute, Stück Schnur mit Haken und Grashüpper suchen als Köder....und den dann anbinden und planschen lassen.
> Das dauerte selten lange bis der genommen wurde.




Das heißt nicht "tunken", sonder "tippen" oder "Tippangeln" (lt. Max Piper 1950er Jahre).


----------



## phirania

Die sind immer noch zu Gange...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Nichts leichter als das:
> 2 der 6 Speichen weisen kleine Federmechanismen auf. Die eine hat ein kleines Drehrädchen: Das ist deine nagelneue, fein einstellbare Bremse (Sehr praktisch fürs Stillwasser). Die andere Speiche hat ein Federchen und eine kleine Metalllasche. Das ist der Entkopplungsmechanismus. Du ziehst die Metalllasche gegen den Federdruck in Richtung Spulenrand, und schon kannst Du die Spule abheben. Und dann wirst Du sehen, das da kein Ordinäres Emperor & Co Röhrchen ist,
> Sondern eine Pin mit konischen Kopf, auf dem die Madenschraube sitzt.
> Vorsicht beim wiedereinklinken, da kannst Du unter Umständen was beschädigen: Nicht die Spule einfach draufdrücken zum Einrasten, sondern die Lasche zum Spulenrand ziehen, festhalten, Spule platzieren und Lasche wieder zurückgleiten lassen- Dann sitzt es wieder.
> Und Vorsicht mit der Madenschraube!
> Grüß Deine kleine Abteilung für ausserirdische Artefakte von mir,
> 
> herzlich
> Onkel Minimax


Hab doch gesagt dass es sehr sehr einfach ist und ich sehr sehr dumm bin. Dass das Rädchen eine Art Bremse ist (damit man sich auf die Strömung einstellen kann?) Aber die Gegenseite habe ich völlig außer acht gelassen, danke Onki Mini!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht "tunken", sonder "tippen" oder "Tippangeln" (lt. Max Piper 1950er Jahre).



Ich kenns halt nur unter Tunken aus dem Osten. Tippen tu ich bestenfalls Lottozahlen, aber sicher keine Grashüpper


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab doch gesagt dass es sehr sehr einfach ist *xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*. Dass das Rädchen eine Art Bremse ist (damit man sich auf die Strömung einstellen kann?) Aber die Gegenseite habe ich völlig außer acht gelassen, danke Onki Mini!



Vielen Dank für´s Photo: Hast Du die Rolle inzwischen vergooooldet? -bitte editiere Doch die ausgexxxxte unnötige Selbstbezichtigung aus dem Post, lieber Freund, und das Onki war natürlich auf den Gruß an Deine SCP-Abteilung bezogen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> et voila...


Auch von mir alles Gute zur Pin, optisch und lauftechnisch schaut das ja schon mal richtig gut aus. Auf das Du viele Fische damit rauszerrst...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann wäre trunken quasi dapping?





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich kenns halt nur unter Tunken aus dem Osten. Tippen tu ich bestenfalls Lottozahlen, aber sicher keine Grashüpper


Schaut euch einfach die ganz frühen Stadien der Angelfischerei an. Ein Stock, so lang, dünn und trotzdem stabil genug. Eine Schnur daran und ein Haken. Dann anködern, was grad zur Hand ist. Fertig. Die Leute machten sich keinen Kopf, wie sie das nennen sollten. Sie gingen einfach angeln und waren zufrieden damit.

Heute sind wir viel moderner aufgestellt, aber diese "primitive Technik" funktioniert mit den neuzeitlichen Geräten immer noch vorzüglich. Warum also einen großen Kopf um den genauen Namen machen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für´s Photo: Hast Du die Rolle inzwischen vergooooldet? -bitte editiere Doch die ausgexxxxte unnötige Selbstbezichtigung aus dem Post, lieber Freund, und das Onki war natürlich auf den Gruß an Deine SCP-Abteilung bezogen,
> hg
> Minimax


Alles gut, ich empfand deinen zarten Hinweis nicht als altväterlich oder anmaßend sondern ärgere mich über meinen Holzkopf bei allem, was feiner als ein Hammer ist


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich kenns halt nur unter Tunken aus dem Osten.




Max Piper Angelbücher sind aus dem Osten. 

Und im Osten hieß es bei Piper und Zeiske Tippangeln. 

Tunken hieß damals hier im Osten das Tunkangeln mit dem "Tunkfisch" am "Tunksystem" (auch lt. M. Piper 1950er Jahre DDR) und ist eine Art stationäres Spinnangeln mit totem Köfi.


----------



## Tricast

@Bimmelrudi: Deshalb habe ich ja extra Larsi`s kleine Märchenstunde ausgewählt; Tunken im Osten an der Oder.
Extra für geomas damit keine Zweifel aufkommen. 

LG Heinz


----------



## Andal

Ich kenne den Ausdruck "tunken" für alles, wo nicht geworfen wird, man direkt unter der Rutenspitze angelt. Nichts irgendwie besonders Methodenspezifisches.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Max Piper Angelbücher sind aus dem Osten.
> 
> Und im Osten hieß es bei Piper und Zeiske Tippangeln.
> 
> Tunken hieß hier im Osten das Tunkangeln mit dem "Tunkfisch" am "Tunksystem" (auch lt. M. Piper 1950er Jahre DDR) und ist eine Art stationäres Spinnangeln mit totem Köfi.



Wat fürn Tunkfisch? am Tunksystem? 

Und was der Piper mal gesagt hat interessiert hier keinen, oder kam der aus UK? Nur was aus UK kommt hat Gewicht und ist die reine Lehre!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Wat fürn Tunkfisch? am Tunksystem?



Dieser:
(aus M.Piper "Spinnangeln" 4. Auflage 1960 Neumann Verlag, Radebeul und Berlin))







Tricast schrieb:


> Und was der Piper mal gesagt hat interessiert hier keinen, oder kam der aus UK? Nur was aus UK kommt hat Gewicht und ist die reine Lehre!



 

Max Piper ist der (ost)deutsche Altmeister des Angelsports himself !

Das "Tunken" mit langer Stippe was du meinst, gab es damals noch nicht.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Danke für das Tunken an/in der Oder-Video, sehr interessant!

@Kochtopf : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner begabten Tochter und, war da noch was, ach ja zur China-Pin!


Meine sehr alte Pin ist heute eingetroffen, sie dreht und klickert und sieht wunderschön aus (optisch ein Traum), aber so rund und lange wie meine moderne Pin läuft sie nicht.
Ich werd sie wohl eher zum Nahdistanz-am-Teich-Angeln einsatzen - aber diesen Verwendungszweck hatte ich ja ohnehin für sie im Blick.
Bin momentan im Streß, Fotos mache ich bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und für @Bimmelrudi

hier noch was aus der Angelbibel des Ostens (M. Piper "Der vielseitige Angler" 2. Auflage 1954 Neumann Verlag)

Tippangeln, so man es hier im Osten kennt:


----------



## Andal

Perlondraht ... das trifft die Schnur der frühen 60er sehr präzise.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca: Da kannste mal sehen, die Alten verstanden auch ihr Handwerk und kamen nicht aus UK!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Da kannste mal sehen, die Alten verstanden auch ihr Handwerk und kamen nicht aus UK!



Da hast du völlig recht, Heinz!


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Damen, die Chinapin ist angekommen - keine zwei Wochen zwischen Bestellung und Erhalt der Ware! Drehen tut sie sich out of the Box um die 35 Sekunden und damit nicht schlechter als Minimaxens Cyprinus, ich bin mir sicher mit @dawurzelsepp s Tuning Tipps mehr raus holen zu können.
> 
> Apropos Cyprinus: ich habe beide Mädels miteinander verglichen und in vielen Details wie der Ratsche gleichen sie sich wie Zwillinge, die Qualität ist auch eine ähnliche, sprich für 40 € bekommt man eine mehr als ordentliche Centrepin zum Start, ich kan  meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung geben, auf den Bildern ist die neue Pin links und unbeschnurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321578
> Anhang anzeigen 321579
> Anhang anzeigen 321580
> Anhang anzeigen 321583


Also Männer Spielzeug.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus...jetzt muss ich ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich mir rechtzeitig zum Mai auch noch eine bestellen sollte. Wenn die so schon so leichtgängig ist, dann wäre es ja fast schon dumm, sich keine zu holen.


das kann ja heiter werden mit dem Rüsten ..


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab - das erledigt die Pin. Gleiches System wie bei der Emperor.
> 
> Leider habe ich es nicht auf die Kette bekommen die Spule abzumontieren (vermutlich ist es ganz leicht und ich bin sehr sehr dumm), aber ich habe meine beste Kraft drauf angesetzt
> Anhang anzeigen 321589


Lass es doch deine Tochter machen,die weiß wie das geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus...jetzt muss ich ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich mir rechtzeitig zum Mai auch noch eine bestellen sollte. Wenn die so schon so leichtgängig ist, dann wäre es ja fast schon dumm, sich keine zu holen.


das kann ja heiter werden mit dem Aufrüsten ...  



Andal schrieb:


> Langsam haben wir dann ja alle die Arsenale voll und können richtig einsteigen.


Auch wenn der gute Andal die richtige Leitlinie angibt ...
Es wird wohl nicht viel nützen
Der Kaufrauch kriegt sie alle, vor allem im center   gepint !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber ich habe meine beste Kraft drauf angesetzt


Supersache, gut gemacht, in dem Sinne:



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ne 2 jährige mit Werkzeugbox und deiner neuen Pin?!?
> Ich hatte ja schon vermutet dass Du ein tapferer Mann bist - jetzt bin ich mir sicher...
> Man kann die Bälger garnicht früh genug mit den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens vertraut machen..



Qualität und Motivation kann man gar nicht früh genug und intensiv genug vermitteln!


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen, die Alten verstanden auch ihr Handwerk und kamen nicht aus UK!



Ähm, also genaugenommen...
http://www.theroutiers.org/downloads/Treatise of Fishing (1561).pdf


----------



## Kochtopf

Hat nicht uther pendragon den Sachsen das angeln beigebracht?


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Ähm, also genaugenommen...
> http://www.theroutiers.org/downloads/Treatise of Fishing (1561).pdf



Das ist doch irgendwas Bronzezeitliches, irgendeine Grabbeilage; das zählt nicht, war vor meiner Zeit. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat nicht uther pendragon den Sachsen das angeln beigebracht?


Deswegen heißen sie ja auch Angel Sachsen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Max Piper Angelbücher sind aus dem Osten.
> 
> Und im Osten hieß es bei Piper und Zeiske Tippangeln.
> 
> Tunken hieß damals hier im Osten das Tunkangeln mit dem "Tunkfisch" am "Tunksystem" (auch lt. M. Piper 1950er Jahre DDR) und ist eine Art stationäres Spinnangeln mit totem Köfi.




Bei Piper mag das so sein....bei meinem Opa eher nicht. 
Begriffe wie Tunkfisch oder Tunksystem habe ich auch noch nie vorher gehört....den toten Köfi hat doch eh keiner eingesetzt, lda kam nur nen lebender dran.
Bestenfalls als Spinnsystem wurden tote verwendet...heute verkauft sich das auch gut als Drachkovich.
Von ihm hab ich das Angeln nunmal gelernt inkl. Köderbeschaffung, Gewässer beobachten usw.
Mit den Büchern bin ich nicht groß geworden, hab zwar einige gelesen, aber die waren mir damals schon zu antiquarisch und oftmals auch weitab der zeitgemäßen Realität, auch wenn wir kaum was besseres kaufen konnten.
Die Bücher allein hätten mir aber nix beibringen können, der praktizierende Angler konnte das aber sehr wohl mit den wenigen Mitteln die wir hatten.
Gelebte Praxis halt wie es usus war, nicht so wie heute wo die frischgebackenen Fischereischeinbesitzer nichtmal ne Stippe montieren können, geschweige denn nen Unterarmwurf hinkriegen.....wenns nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man ja drüber lachen.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat nicht uther pendragon den Sachsen das angeln beigebracht?



Das waren die Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei Piper mag das so sein....bei meinem Opa eher nicht.




  

Da Piper aber bekannter und anerkannter ist als dein Opa, halte ich den als Quelle für damalige Methodenbezeichnungen für vertraunswürdiger.
Macht ja auch nix. Du kannst dazu sagen wie du willst. Kein Opa weiß eben alles.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da Piper aber bekannter und anerkannter ist als dein Opa, halte ich den als Quelle für damalige Methodenbezeichnungen für vertraunswürdiger.
> Macht ja auch nix. Du kannst dazu sagen wie du willst. Kein Opa weiß eben alles.


Also ich halte Rudis Opa für überlegen. Einfach aus Prinzip, weil hier Leuten die Bücher schreiben SOVIEL Ablehnung entgegen schlägt


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ähm, also genaugenommen...
> http://www.theroutiers.org/downloads/Treatise of Fishing (1561).pdf



Sehr nett - Dank dir...
Das muß ich ganz in Ruhe entziffern...


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


>


Jipp so habe ich das hier im 
Westen auch kennen gelernt.


----------



## Tricast

Bei dem einen heissen sie Brassen beim andern Blei, beim einen Brötchen, beim andern Semmel, beim einen Frikadelle beim nächsten fleischpflanzerl und beim dritten Boulette. Also was soll es, jede Region hat ihre eigenen Ausdrucksweisen für ein und das selbe. Ich kannte Tunken eben nur als Methode wie in den Videos vorgestellt. 
Und ja, es gibt auch noch Pöttern.


----------



## feederbrassen

Pöttern oder Pöddern? 
Mit Pöddern kann ich etwas anfangen aber Pöttern? 
Kaputter Auspuff von nem Moped was nachts durch die Gegend fährt


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Pöttern oder Pöddern?
> Mit Pöddern kann ich etwas anfangen aber Pöttern?
> Kaputter Auspuff von nem Moped was nachts durch die Gegend fährt



Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht. Es muß Pöddern heissen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht. Es muß Pöddern heissen.


Hätte ja sein können das Pöddern das es Regional anders genannt wird.
Bin ja weiss Gott nicht allwissend


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

phirania schrieb:


> Die sind immer noch zu Gange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321594



Geht wohl so langsam los....zumindest in anderen Gebieten. Bei uns in der Nähe vom Kanal hat der NABU einige Teiche angelegt, um u. a. den Laubfroschbestand stabil zu machen. Da war vorhin absolut nichts...

Ansonsten...vielleicht gibt es Samstag einen kleinen Bericht. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt gehts mit Tobias an den Kanal. Allerdings habe ich Zweifel das der Tag den heutigen von ihm toppen wird, aber das wird er vielleicht selbst berichten


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war heute mal wieder am Hausbach und wollte eigentlich ein paar Döbel am Dropshot auf Wurm fangen. Klappt da eigentlich fast immer. Döbel ist es nicht geworden, dafür gab's einen Rotpunktdöbel als Beifang...


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Ansonsten...vielleicht gibt es Samstag einen kleinen Bericht. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt gehts mit Tobias an den Kanal. Allerdings habe ich Zweifel das der Tag den heutigen von ihm toppen wird, aber das wird er vielleicht selbst berichten



Ach du hattest es ja schon angedeutet...bin eben erst mit Lesen hinterher gekommen. Schaun wir mal, was Samstag so beißt, seit heute (Tasche, Forelle) glaube ich an kleine Wunder.


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Die Achse von El Pottos Pin, ist das so eine, wie du direkt vorher beschrieben hast? Ich nehme an, das ist dann durchaus ein Qualitätsmerkmal? Ach Leute, ich hab kein Geld über für ne Pin, aber ihr habt mich wirklich fast soweit


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax: Die Achse von El Pottos Pin, ist das so eine, wie du direkt vorher beschrieben hast? Ich nehme an, das ist dann durchaus ein Qualitätsmerkmal? Ach Leute, ich hab kein Geld über für ne Pin, aber ihr habt mich wirklich fast soweit


Ach grandmaster Tobsen - für 40 Tacken machst du Nix verkehrt selbst wenn zoll fällig wird. Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, für weniger Geld kriegst du keine ähnlich wertige Pin. Die Cyprinus emperor, die aus den gleichen sweatshops kommt, wurde meine ich für knapp 100 Tacken verkloppt

*ed*
Und natürlich Petri fucking heil! So eine Bachforelle macht schon viel viel spaß


----------



## Andal

Jedenfalls haben wir das erste Äquinoktium des Jahres schadlos überstanden. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass alle den positiven Ruck verspürt haben, der durch alles ging? Jetzt wirds werden!!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Werde auch das schöne Wetter morgen nutzen und zum Rhein Fahren...
Allerdings auf Räuber, damit die nicht die ganzen Friedfische euch wegfressen ...
Also tue ich mal was positives für die Friedfischfraktion  !!!
Allen ein Fettes gelingen, die es ans Wasser schaffen...


----------



## Andal

Was die Räuber angeht, haben wir in RLP noch Pause.

http://landesrecht.rlp.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=FischGDV+RP+§+18&psml=bsrlpprod.psml

Ist aber auch halb so wild.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich muß einfach angeln, bin auf "Entzug" wg. dem ganzen stürmischen Wetter und nun auch noch Hochwasser...


----------



## Andal

Richtig so!

Über den Sommer gehe ich auch gerne nur mit meinem "Liebeling" los und da meistens mit dem kleinen Blinker. Ein paar Haken, etwas Zwickblei und die eine, oder andere Pose mit dabei. Immer schön leicht und unbeschwert. Wenn da mit allem Drumherum 1 kg zusammenkommt, dann ist es wirklich viel. Am liebsten fahre ich dann per Bus ein paar Stationen und angle mich dann in aller Ruhe wieder nach Hause. Wenn es ist, dann vielleicht ein Weissbier im "Alten Schwimmbad", oder auf dem Campingplatz zur Erfrischung. Das Dasein als Frührentner hat auch so seine gewissen Vorteile.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Jedenfalls haben wir das erste Äquinoktium des Jahres schadlos überstanden. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass alle den positiven Ruck verspürt haben, der durch alles ging? Jetzt wirds werden!!


Ach Andal - auch.wenn es nur 50% kot im Bier sind so bleiben es doch 50%


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach grandmaster Tobsen - für 40 Tacken machst du Nix verkehrt selbst wenn zoll fällig wird. Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, für weniger Geld kriegst du keine ähnlich wertige Pin. Die Cyprinus emperor, die aus den gleichen sweatshops kommt, wurde meine ich für knapp 100 Tacken verkloppt
> 
> *ed*
> Und natürlich Petri fucking heil! So eine Bachforelle macht schon viel viel spaß



Dir auch vielen Dank!  Das wird wohl für länger die einzige solchen Kalibers bleiben 

Ich will ja auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der Pin unschlagbar ist, aber 40€ müssen bei mir erst zweimal umgedreht werden. Daher werd ich es wohl noch ein paar Wochen aufschieben müssen. Dass es mit großer Sicherheit deine China-Pin werden wird, daran zweifel ich kaum noch. Die Frage nach der Achse als Qualitätsmerkmal war auch tatsächlich nur aus generellem Interesse gestellt.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach Andal - auch.wenn es nur 50% kot im Bier sind so bleiben es doch 50%


Aber es wird weniger. Du musst auch mal wieder positiv denken. 

...oder Wein trinken, wenn Scheisse im Bier schwimmt!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Bierchen ist morgen natürlich auch bei uns drin...Kumpel hat schon ein Sixpack angekündigt,
da lasse ich mich natürlich nicht lumpen und bringe auch ein mit ...
Bei der Sonne morgen zischt man die 0,33er so weg...


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : herzhaftes Petri zum Rotpunktdöbel! Na das ist doch mal ein memorabler Beifang!


----------



## Tricast

Frau Hübner hat mir heute Morgen kundgetan dass ich den Möbelwagen packen soll damit sie nach Dienstschluß mit mir ans Wasser fahren kann. Ein dreifaches Juhu, es geht los, ich komme zum Angeln. Wenn jetzt noch ein Fischlein sich zu einem Landgang überreden läßt könnte es ein schöner Tag werden. Drückt mir die Daumen. Werde noch den Komposter durchwühlen nach kleinen Würmchen um unseren Lieblingen auch etwas schmackhaftes kredenzen zu können.
Aber mit welcher Rute werde ich angeln? Nichts als Probleme!

LG Heinz


----------



## Zander Jonny

Tricast schrieb:


> Frau Hübner hat mir heute Morgen kundgetan dass ich den Möbelwagen packen soll damit sie nach Dienstschluß mit mir ans Wasser fahren kann. Ein dreifaches Juhu, es geht los, ich komme zum Angeln. Wenn jetzt noch ein Fischlein sich zu einem Landgang überreden läßt könnte es ein schöner Tag werden. Drückt mir die Daumen. Werde noch den Komposter durchwühlen nach kleinen Würmchen um unseren Lieblingen auch etwas schmackhaftes kredenzen zu können.
> Aber mit welcher Rute werde ich angeln? Nichts als Probleme!
> 
> LG Heinz



Cool, freut mich für dich 
Bei dem schönen Wetter heute sollte doch was gehen.


----------



## Forelle74

Tricast schrieb:


> Frau Hübner hat mir heute Morgen kundgetan dass ich den Möbelwagen packen soll damit sie nach Dienstschluß mit mir ans Wasser fahren kann. Ein dreifaches Juhu, es geht los, ich komme zum Angeln. Wenn jetzt noch ein Fischlein sich zu einem Landgang überreden läßt könnte es ein schöner Tag werden. Drückt mir die Daumen. Werde noch den Komposter durchwühlen nach kleinen Würmchen um unseren Lieblingen auch etwas schmackhaftes kredenzen zu können.
> Aber mit welcher Rute werde ich angeln? Nichts als Probleme!
> 
> LG Heinz


Ich geh morgen raus.
Ich kann mich auch nie entscheiden welche Rute mitsoll.

Ich geh nämlich an ein Gewässer wo ich noch nie war.
Da wird’s noch schwieriger .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du denn mit sanftem Einlaufen?



Ich übertreib jetzt mal maßlos und sage keinen Dremel mit 18000 U/min über einen Riemen an die Pin ranmachen.
Hab mich da beim ersten Beitrag nicht richtig ausgelassen drüber sorry. 
Ne mal im Ernst, eine Bohrmachine die über eine Drehzahlstellung verfügt und diese dann mit niedriger Drehzahl laufen lassen passt vollkommen. 100-150 U/min sind da ausreichend. In die Bohrmaschine/Akkuschrauber wird dann noch mittels Schraube eine kleine Scheibemit Rillen eingespannt und mittels eines normalen Gummiband die Pin angetrieben.


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber mit welcher Rute werde ich angeln? Nichts als Probleme!
> 
> LG Heinz



Mit der Rute, mit der es dir am meisten Spass macht  und zum Gewässer bassd 
Aber dass Gefühl kenne ich, kann mich auch nicht entscheiden mit was ich beim ersten richtigen Ansitz angle. Nimme ich die Feederrute oder doch die Matchrute mit Waggler. Fragen über Fragen. Und bis ich dann mal rauskomme, hab ich mich 1000 mal umentschieden


----------



## Tricast

Genau, nehme ich die Match oder die Feeder, oder doch lieber den Winklepicker. Nee, ich nehme die Swingspitzrute oder gehe ich 10 m weiter zum Graben und angel mit dem Stick und der Korea Pin??? Fragen, nichts als Fragen und keiner kann einem helfen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> Genau, nehme ich die Match oder die Feeder, oder doch lieber den Winklepicker. Nee, ich nehme die Swingspitzrute oder gehe ich 10 m weiter zum Graben und angel mit dem Stick und der Korea Pin??? Fragen, nichts als Fragen und keiner kann einem helfen.
> 
> LG Heinz


Jaaaaa da kann einem keiner helfen, nur du gegen die Stimmen in deinem Kopf


----------



## Zander Jonny

Tricast schrieb:


> Genau, nehme ich die Match oder die Feeder, oder doch lieber den Winklepicker. Nee, ich nehme die Swingspitzrute oder gehe ich 10 m weiter zum Graben und angel mit dem Stick und der Korea Pin??? Fragen, nichts als Fragen und keiner kann einem helfen.
> 
> LG Heinz



Mach dir doch kleine Zettelchen und zieh einen


----------



## rhinefisher

Erstmal muß ich die Frage klären, wie lange ich im Auto sitzen möchte und  welches Gewässer ich beangeln will.
Dann Fischart und Methode.
Dazu passend werde ich mir IRGENDETWAS greifen und dann mal schauen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Frage ist doch wie viele Ruten du benutzen darfst. Im Zweifel mach den Igel und probiere alles zu machen worauf du Bock hast


----------



## Tricast

Das mit dem Gewässer ist nicht die Frage. Es stehen 4 Teiche zur Auswahl, alle mehr oder weniger gleich und ziemlich dicht beieinander.
Wir werden aber an den Tietjenteich fahren weil Abbot das so möchte, das ist quasi sein zweites Zuhause.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Bei uns sind zb. nur 2 Ruten erlaubt. Aber mit 2 aktiven Ruten angeln ist mir mittlerweile zu stressig. Eine passiv mit selbsthak und eine Aktiv fischen ok. Alles andere macht keinen  Spass mehr finde ich.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch wie viele Ruten du benutzen darfst. Im Zweifel mach den Igel und probiere alles zu machen worauf du Bock hast



@Kochtopf: Wir dürfen nur 3 Ruten fischen, (nicht wie in Ostfriesland mit 8 oder 10) aber ich angel nur mit einer; ganz selten mal mit 2 Ruten. Ich bin schließlich beim Angeln, habe auch keine Räuchertonne die bestückt werden muß. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

Tricast schrieb:


> Frau Hübner hat mir heute Morgen kundgetan dass ich den Möbelwagen packen soll damit sie nach Dienstschluß mit mir ans Wasser fahren kann. Ein dreifaches Juhu, es geht los, ich komme zum Angeln. Wenn jetzt noch ein Fischlein sich zu einem Landgang überreden läßt könnte es ein schöner Tag werden. Drückt mir die Daumen. Werde noch den Komposter durchwühlen nach kleinen Würmchen um unseren Lieblingen auch etwas schmackhaftes kredenzen zu können.
> Aber mit welcher Rute werde ich angeln? Nichts als Probleme!
> 
> LG Heinz



Na denn mal viel Erfolg Euch heute...
Mach mich auch gleich auf zum Kanal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bei uns sind zb. nur 2 Ruten erlaubt. Aber mit 2 aktiven Ruten angeln ist mir mittlerweile zu stressig. Eine passiv mit selbsthak und eine Aktiv fischen ok. Alles andere macht keinen  Spass mehr finde ich.



Ich frag mich auch immer, wie die Leute einen Ansitz mit mehr als einer einzigen Ruten bewerkstelligen. Wenn ich 2 Posen vor meinen Augen im Wasser habe, muss ich zum Chamäleon werden, das geht 10 Minuten ganz super, danach erleide ich in der Regel einen Nervenzusammenbruch.


----------



## rutilus69

Immer diese Luxusprobleme 
Ich mache mir aber auch schon einen Kopf wie und wo ich am Sonntag mein Glück versuchen werde.
..."an den Altarm?" .... "Du sollst arbeiten!" ... "oder doch an den Kanal?" ... "hau in die Tasten!!!" ... ..... ... ... ....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal wieder am Hausbach und wollte eigentlich ein paar Döbel am Dropshot auf Wurm fangen. Klappt da eigentlich fast immer. Döbel ist es nicht geworden, dafür gab's einen Rotpunktdöbel als Beifang...



Whoooot?

Die Forelle aus dem Bach ist ja größer als der Durchschnitt der Brassen aus der Elbe. Aiaiaiaiai. Glückwunsch zum Hart erarbeiteten 6er im Lotto, zumal du dort dein Kraftr ja schon eine Weile investierst. Dat ist nen sahne Fisch mien Jung und ein Novum bisher im Ükel. Petri!


----------



## Tobias85

Heinz, viel Spaß und viel Erfolg heute!  Aber bei dem Wetter heute ist der Spaß ja sowieso vorprogrammiert.

@dawurzelsepp: Danke für die Ergänzung, unter "sanft" hatte ich noch viel langsamer verstanden.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Genau, nehme ich die Match oder die Feeder, oder doch lieber den Winklepicker. Nee, ich nehme die Swingspitzrute oder gehe ich 10 m weiter zum Graben und angel mit dem Stick und der Korea Pin??? Fragen, nichts als Fragen und keiner kann einem helfen.
> 
> LG Heinz


Die Probleme haben wir 1972 nicht gehabt. Da nahmen wir DIE Rute und sind gefahren... mit dem VW Käfer, oder so.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, @Fantastic Fishing  Ich hab ihn extra nicht hier reingestellt, weil wir ja sauber trennen wollen, aber vorenthalten wollte ich ihn meiner Gang natürlich auch nicht 

Edit: Außerdem müssen ja auch die anderen Forenbereiche mal ein wenig gefüttert werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke, @Fantastic Fishing  Ich hab ihn extra nicht hier reingestellt, weil wir ja sauber trennen wollen, aber vorenthalten wollte ich ihn meiner Gang natürlich auch nicht
> 
> Edit: Außerdem müssen ja auch die anderen Forenbereiche mal ein wenig gefüttert werden



Du müsstest diesen Fisch eigentlich in jedem Unterforum posten. 

Keine falsche Charme, wann fängst du jemals wieder so eine Forelle? Das Ding sieht komplett Heftig aus, du müsstest eigentlich dein Studium beenden, an den Bach ziehen und sofort die nächste Fangen wollen.


----------



## Peter_Piper

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321593


Hallo @Kochtopf, ist die Rolle goldfarben? Und ist das die bestellte Pin auch China? Hast du evtl noch den Link für mich? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp: Danke für die Ergänzung, unter "sanft" hatte ich noch viel langsamer verstanden.



Ich denk mal du machst das schon richtig 
Zu schnell sollte sie hald nicht laufen und ein Gummiband wäre gut wegen der Last auf die Lager.


----------



## Kochtopf

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo @Kochtopf, ist die Rolle goldfarben? Und ist das die bestellte Pin auch China? Hast du evtl noch den Link für mich? Danke im Voraus!


Nee,das ist nur das Licht in Vadders Wohnzimmer gewesen, es ist die China Pin zu finden unter 
€ 39,71  11%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/fnz4d88


----------



## Peter_Piper

VIELEN DANK!


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Petri zum Schwarzpunktdöbel, ein toller Fang!

EDIT: Zu der Achse: Für den Lauf der Rollen macht es glaube ich gar keinen so Großen Unterschied ob Röhrchen oder Nadel, da ja beide Typen heutzutage auf Kugellagern laufen: Ich schätze da kommt es auf die Güte der verbauten Lager an, und die Fertigigungsqalität der Rolle. Die Nadelvariante ist aber durch die Madenschraube in der Nabenmitte noch etwas feiner justierbar, ausserdem ist das Entfernen der Spule (Tüddel gibt's halt ab und zu) wesentlich komfortabler.
Über die verschiedenen Rollenfamilien hatte ich mal hier was geschrieben, was erfreulicherweise (puh, Schwein gehabt) durch die Photos von Kochtopfs und Rhinefishers Neuenaschaffungen bestätigt wurde. Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
Ich schätze, die Rollen des neuen Typs wie Kochtopfs sind im Moment P/L mässig sehr weit vorn.
Das Einlaufen läßt sich auch alternativ zur Bohrmaschine mit nem Kaltluftfön bewerkstelligen, ich denke je nach Möglichkeiten funktionieren beide Methoden gut.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Tochter hilft beim einlaufen der Pin - hochgradig fasziniert von Papas Spielzeug


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und im Osten hieß es bei Piper und Zeiske Tippangeln.


Nicht nur im Osten, auch im Westen. 
Als eine wesentliche Angelmethode und regelrecht kultures Brauchtum in Irland und Schottland, angesiedelt zwischen Naturköderfloat und Fliegenangelei im Fluss ist es mit langen Ruten 4m+ und Fliegen aller Arten auf der Öberfläche mit Zielfisch Lachs eine Institution und angelliteraturmäßig gut erfasst.
Wie es auf irisch, schottisch und englisch jetzt genau heißt - bin ich aktuell überfragt.

Ich habe meine individuelle Variante immer sehr gerne geangelt, also in heutigen modernen Begriffen quasi eine freihandelbare lang-Bolo 4,5-6m mit Feinstleine, Köder Naturfliege dirigierbarer gemacht per Mini-Top-Floater. Im nordeutschen Küstenwinde ging sogar das "rauswehen" der Britannier oft sehr gut, was eine Attraktivitätssteigerung im Tippen und Furchen ergibt.

Seitdem bin ich aber auch für das klassische Flugangeln per Wäscheleine-werfen und Kunstfliegen furchtbar versaut.
Und die Erwähnung der Naturtippmethode u.ä. gehört bei den Ritualisierten Flyfischer-Guys quasi in den Bereich des Bösen und des Teufels


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schätze da kommt es auf die Güte der verbauten Lager an, und die Fertigigungsqalität der Rolle. Die Nadelvariante ist aber durch die Madenschraube in der Nabenmitte noch etwas feiner justierbar


Leuchtet auch schnell ein, dass die Unwucht der Rolle im wahrsten Sinne eine große Rolle spielt, wenn Leichtabzug gefragt ist. Der Faktor nimmt mit der Größe/Spulendurchmesser immer weiter noch zu!
Dazu sind die Griffe/Knäufchen bzw. deren Doppelbalance zu inspizieren. An sich ist es das gleiche wie Auswuchten beim Autoreifen, nur wird man kaum so hohe Drehzahlen erreichen wollen.
Der Faktor Lagerqualität und Superkugellager nimmt mit der Größe/Spulendurchmesser aber ab, weil sich durch Spulengröße der Schnurzug-Wirkhebel verlängert und leichter auf das kleine zentrale Lager wirken kann.

Leichtlauföle sind im zentralen Lager gefragt, da gibt es aber ein grundsätzliches Problem mit Viskosität und Haltbarkeit.
Nähmaschinenöl ist das nicht haltbare Öl, was sehr leicht läuft. Man an den Stellen immer wieder nachölen muss. 
Wer nach jedem Gebrauch sein Zentrallager immer gleich wieder ölt, schafft damit ein Leichtlaufoptimum. Muss man aber tun mögen ...


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> .
> Nähmaschinenöl ist das nicht haltbare Öl, was sehr leicht läuft. Man an den Stellen immer wieder nachölen muss
> Wer nach jedem Gebrauch sein Zentrallager immer gleich wieder ölt, schafft damit ein Leichtlaufoptimum. Muss man aber tun mögen ...



Sehr lobenswert- vor jedem Ausritt einmal drüberwischen und dann frisch 2-3 Dröpsche auf die Nadel, das gefällt der Rolle


----------



## Zander Jonny

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Erstmal muß ich die Frage klären, wie lange ich im Auto sitzen möchte und  welches Gewässer ich beangeln will.
> Dann Fischart und Methode.
> Dazu passend werde ich mir IRGENDETWAS greifen und dann mal schauen...



Oder ein Pferd zulegen. Das kommt über Stock und Stein, sogar durch flache Gewässer und dem machen 3 Ruten mehr oder weniger auch nichts aus. Das ideale Angeltier also


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Zu dem Zwecke wäre ein Nilpferd nochmal deutlich besser, da kann man auch gleich noch das Bellyboat sparen.


----------



## Racklinger

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zu dem Zwecke wäre ein Nilpferd nochmal deutlich besser, da kann man auch gleich noch das Bellyboat sparen.


puhhhh, ich möchte zu gerne sehen, wie du versuchst, einem Nilpferd einen Sattel anzulegen


----------



## Welpi

Hurra hurra, bei mir gehts morgen auch das erste mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser, der Babysitter hat grad zugesagt und der Frau ist es abwesenheitshalber wurscht ...jetzt höre ich die Stimmen auch ....DIESE STIMMEN...Matche? Picker? Kleiner Futterkorb? Pose? Maden? Mais? Zimterbsen?...


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du müsstest diesen Fisch eigentlich in jedem Unterforum posten.
> 
> Keine falsche Charme, wann fängst du jemals wieder so eine Forelle? Das Ding sieht komplett Heftig aus, du müsstest eigentlich dein Studium beenden, an den Bach ziehen und sofort die nächste Fangen wollen.



Wenn der Bach sowas mal hergeben würde  Normalerweise fängst du da nur 25cm bis knapp über 30cm, insgesamt in 20 Jahren auch erst meine fünfte Forelle aus dem Bach. Ich werde dieses Monster ewig in Erinnerung behalten und vielleicht nochmal die eine oder andere Satzforelle rausholen, aber wohl nicht nochmal soeine. Die hat jetzt einen ganz besonderen Platz in meinem Herzen und den wird ihr sicher auch keine Kollegin mehr streitig machen. 


@Minimax: Danke auch nochmal an dich und auch Danke für die Erklärungen zur Pin-Achse.


----------



## Racklinger

Welpi schrieb:


> Hurra hurra, bei mir gehts morgen auch das erste mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser, der Babysitter hat grad zugesagt und der Frau ist es abwesenheitshalber wurscht ...jetzt höre ich die Stimmen auch ....DIESE STIMMEN...Matche? Picker? Kleiner Futterkorb? Pose? Maden? Mais? Zimterbsen?...


"nimm mich" flüstert zärtlich die Picker, "nein, nimm mich" flötet die Match, "du sollst keine anderen Ruten neben mir haben" tönt die Feeder. Und im Gerätekasten streiten sich Waggler und Futterkorb, zu wem die Maden am besten passen


----------



## phirania

Bisher nur Grundeln..


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> "nimm mich" flüstert zärtlich die Picker, "nein, nimm mich" flötet die Match, "du sollst keine anderen Ruten neben mir haben" tönt die Feeder. Und im Gerätekasten streiten sich Waggler und Futterkorb, zu wem die Maden am besten passen


Mit ner Twintip Avon geht das eigentlich recht fix "ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich angeln möchte - Feedern? Mit Pose? Fluss? Oder doch an den Tümpel?" 
- "Egal was, ich bin bei dir Liebster"


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit ner Twintip Avon geht das eigentlich recht fix "ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich angeln möchte - Feedern? Mit Pose? Fluss? Oder doch an den Tümpel?"
> - "Egal was, ich bin bei dir Liebster"


Wiiiiieeeee, du bist monogam bei den Ruten unterwegs???? 
Häresie


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Wiiiiieeeee, du bist monogam bei den Ruten unterwegs????
> Häresie


Naja, man kann mit ihr halt fast alles ausnehmend gut machen, ich kann da nix für ^^ aber die leichte Feederrute, die beiden grässlichen Sproboxxer feeder und meine Float haben, seit Sarah Jane an meiner Seite ist eher wenig Wasser gesehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> die beiden grässlichen Sproboxxer feeder




Du findest bestimmt ein nettes Plätzchen für die Tomatenstöcker, wo du nun ein Grundstück hast.


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Damen, die Chinapin ist angekommen - keine zwei Wochen zwischen Bestellung und Erhalt der Ware! Drehen tut sie sich out of the Box um die 35 Sekunden und damit nicht schlechter als Minimaxens Cyprinus, ich bin mir sicher mit @dawurzelsepp s Tuning Tipps mehr raus holen zu können.
> 
> Apropos Cyprinus: ich habe beide Mädels miteinander verglichen und in vielen Details wie der Ratsche gleichen sie sich wie Zwillinge, die Qualität ist auch eine ähnliche, sprich für 40 € bekommt man eine mehr als ordentliche Centrepin zum Start, ich kan  meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung geben, auf den Bildern ist die neue Pin links und unbeschnurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321578
> Anhang anzeigen 321579
> Anhang anzeigen 321580
> Anhang anzeigen 321583



Meine China - Pin ist heute auch angekommen. Eine gute Woche Laufzeit von China bis hier ist schon mal super. 
Die Eindrücke von @Kochtopf kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Ding läuft deutlich leichter als meine Onega. 
Ich bin gespannt  ob ich mit der Rolle wenigstens einigermaßen klarkomme 
Am Wochenende wird sie sicher wenigsten mal einen kurzen Einsatz bekommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hast du die gleiche geholt @rutilus69 ?


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast du die gleiche geholt @rutilus69 ?


Jepp, das ist das gleiche Modell.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,


Heut nachmittag gings etwas verspätet bei milden Temperaturen, Windstille und sehr trübem Himmel –etwas Dunst war auch in der Luft- zum Trotten ans Flüßchen, mit Brotflocke und Liquibread. Ich möchte mir diesen praktischen Köder erschliessen, und was einmal geklappt hat, kann wieder klappen: Man muss nur Durchhalten. Nach dem üblichen Platznehmen und Anfütterungsritual und einigen Driften hat sich dann auch Mittzwanziger erbarmt, mein zartes Pflänzlein Hoffnung spriessen zu lassen: Da war der Tag gerettet, und die Johnnies sind mir wieder gut.

Oder auch nicht: Drift auf Drift blieb unbeantwortet, meine köstlich fluffigen Brotflocken wurden verschmäht. Man weiss ja, Mobilität ist das A und O beim Trotten, den Zielfisch muss man suchen. Andererseits… bin ich faul und behäbig sitzengeblieben, und habe weiter etwas lustlos auf das tote Pferd eingeprügelt: Die Brotflocke ist schliesslich tausendfach erprobt. Und dann fiel mein Blick auf den Angelrucksack: Oh, hoppla, so ein Zufall, ach Du meine Güte: Irgendjemand musste eine Dose Tulip reingeschmuggelt haben, ich kanns mir garnicht erklären und naja, wo ich sie schonmal dabei hatte, und „Flocke“ Kochtopf war grad nicht in der Nähe..

Bei der ersten Drift wurde der Tulipwürfel (schäm..) voll und sicher von einem schönen Standardfisch genommen. Und da ich rückgratlos und schwach schon meine Ködervorsätze gebrochen hatte, war´s mir ein leichtes Pin, Pose und Match gegen die SLB mit Statio und Slinkyblei zu tauschen. Was eigentlich keine schlechte Entscheidung war, denn in kurzer Folge konnte ich drei schöne Fische (Eine nette Güster war zwischendrin auch dabei) landen. Ich war im siebten Himmel. Die SLB hat sich herrlich gemacht, Auch Bissanzeige war kein Problem: Die Fische Machten sich durch ein leichtes „Klopfen“ gut bemerkbar, und die neuen, von @Bimmelrudi empfohlenen Bremsscheiben haben aus der betagten Mitchell eine feines, wohldosierbares Instrument gemacht.

Hätt ich eingepackt, wär das ein ganz besonders schöner Tag gewesen, aber was dann kam, kann ich nicht verschweigen: 3 (In Worten: DREI) Aussteiger in Folge! Ruhm und Gloire lagen zum Greifen nahe, denn die Aussteiger waren ganz sicher vom selben Kaliber wie die Fische vorher, einen hab ich sogar gesehen. Ich vermute, der Haken war etwas abgestumpft- ok, das kann einmal passieren. „Genie“ Minimax auch zweimal, weil er nach dem ersten Aussteiger den Haken nicht gewechselt hat. Der dritte Aussteiger, mit frischem Haken, wär sicher gelandet worden, wenn ich ihm nicht sorglos erlaubt hätte sich ins Gehölz zu verkrümeln und dort den Haken an der Garderobe abzugeben.

Tja, und danach gaben mir die Johnnies keine Chance mehr, und das Tulip ging zur Neige, und glücklich und zufrieden und entspannt wie nach 3 Stunden Pullebad hab ich dann den Rückzug angetreten: 5 Fische, Tulip ist doch ganz gut, SLB und Oldistatio sind ein wunderbares Team- was will man mehr?
Hach Freunde, Was für ein wunderbarer Tag: Alle Frauen sind schön, Alle Männer klug, der BER wird bestimmt bald fertig und Balzer baut gute Ruten- ich bin sehr glücklich. Und an der Aussteigerqoute wird gearbeitet,

Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein herzliches Petri Heil und danke für deinen Bericht! Und ich bin gar kein Brotflockenhardliner (und schon gar kein Breadpunchextremist!), man muss flexibel bleiben blabla und mit dem Tulip hast du doch alles richtig gemacht - natürlich hättest du auch mit der Pin eine leichte Grundmontage nutzen können aber wer fängt hat Hecht bzw Döbel.
Und was kann ich schon sagen? Ich geh ja eh nicht mehr angeln


----------



## Andal

@Kochtopf :

Du musst trotz aller Anforderungen um Haus und Hof mal einen Tag nur für dich angeln gehen. Dann fühlst du dich auch wieder besser und kraftvoller!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri zu den Tulip-Fischen! Immer gut, ne Alternative im Rucksack zu haben. Ich habe übrigens beim Wochenendeinkauf rote Linsen entdeckt. Hab ich natürlich gekauft und eben die halbe Packung gekocht. Die Roten Linsen sind zwar jetzt nur noch orange, aber vielleicht finden sie morgen ja Abnehmer.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch wie viele Ruten du benutzen darfst. Im Zweifel mach den Igel und probiere alles zu machen worauf du Bock hast


Wir haben einen Vorstand, der Verbote weitestgehend vermeidet. Wir dürfen also auch mit 20 Ruten fischen. Ich hatte anfangs mal vier beim Aalangeln in Betrieb. Aber wenn Du merkst, dass es eh nur auf dem am weitesten flussabliegenden beisst, dann lässt man diese einfältige Dummheit schnell sein. Heute fische ich im kleinen Fluss eine aktive Rute, und beim Aalangeln kommen zwei rein, eine mit Wurm, die andere mit Fischfetzen oder Köfi.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> @Kochtopf :
> 
> Du musst trotz aller Anforderungen um Haus und Hof mal einen Tag nur für dich angeln gehen. Dann fühlst du dich auch wieder besser und kraftvoller!


Naja wenn mich die Grippe nicht so vollständig aus dem Verkehr gezogen hätte würde es besser aussehen aber bevor ich Zeit für mich habe muss das has erstmal wieder bewohnbar sein. Also morgen nochmal alle waagerechten Flächen feucht wischen, Sonntag raumluftmessung auf Asbestbelastung und dan können peu a peu die Möbel wieder reingestellt werden. Natürlich auch gewischt und gesaugt


----------



## Andal

Das musst du alles wissen. Aber glaub es ruhig. Dieser eine Tag bringt dir selber mehr, als es dich auf deinen Baustellen kosten wird.


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf : So ein blöder Doppelschlag: Aber sieh es Positiv, Grippe und Asbesthinundher enden sozusagen gleichzeitig, dann kannst Du nun doppelt befreit und Erleichtert neue Pläne schmieden (Bis zum kombinierten Blinddarmdurchbruch/FLiegerbombe im Garten),
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Bisher nur Grundeln..
> Anhang anzeigen 321606


Na Kalle das ist ja Super dein Kanal uns Ruhig? angelst du mit vier Ruten?


----------



## phirania

Nö ein Kollege ist/ war mit da bei.
45 Grundeln und kein Zander oder Barsch
Aber dafür hab ich mir einen Sonnenbrand  geholt....


----------



## Minimax

@rutilus69 : Glückwunsch zur Rolle- im ggs. Zur Onega (schnaub, hissy-fit) ist das sicher ein ganz feines Röllchen, das Dir viel Spass bereiten wird, ich drück Die Daumen das Du am Wochende zum testen kommst,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fattony

Da schneiderst das ganze Jahr bis jetzt und dann sowas.. Zuerst 3 wunderschöne Bafos bei der Pirsch (35,39,40) und dann knallts am Abend am Tauwurm. (Einzahl)

Hach - Halllooo Motivation


----------



## Minimax

Fattony schrieb:


> Da schneiderst das ganze Jahr bis jetzt und dann sowas.. Zuerst 3 wunderschöne Bafos bei der Pirsch (35,39,40) und dann knallts am Abend am Tauwurm. (Einzahl)
> 
> Hach - Halllooo Motivation



Petri, Fattony,
dann wurde ja die Durststrecke der häßlichen Jahreszeit reich belohnt: Drei schöne Rotpunktdöbel und ein wirklich appetitlicher Barteldöbel (Die verflixten Johnnies können sich sehr listig tarnen): Das kann schon so manche Schneidersitzugn aufwiegen! War´s denn ein großes Gewässer beim letzen Fisch?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Fattony schrieb:


> Da schneiderst das ganze Jahr bis jetzt und dann sowas.. Zuerst 3 wunderschöne Bafos bei der Pirsch (35,39,40) und dann knallts am Abend am Tauwurm. (Einzahl)
> Hach - Halllooo Motivation


Petri und danke für das erlegen der Döbellaichschädlinge!  Und der Waller ist der, pardon, Knaller! Davon zehrt man lange kalte Nächte


----------



## Andal

Mit der Gardenfly macht man (immer) noch nichts falsch! Petri Heil!


----------



## Fattony

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Fattony,
> dann wurde ja die Durststrecke der häßlichen Jahreszeit reich belohnt: Drei schöne Rotpunktdöbel und ein wirklich appetitlicher Barteldöbel (Die verflixten Johnnies können sich sehr listig tarnen): Das kann schon so manche Schneidersitzugn aufwiegen! War´s denn ein großes Gewässer beim letzen Fisch?
> hg
> Minimax



Die offene Donau oberhalb von Wallsee. Keine Struktur - nix! Schwer zu befischen und starke Strömung. Zeitweise mit Brandungsruten unterwegs 

Hach... so schön


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Döbellaichschädlinge!


Um diese fettflossentragende Pest werde ich mich im Sommer kümmern! Die Welt redet über Grundeln und Kormorane, aber die explosionsartige Verbreitung der Salmoniden in gute, tragfähige Döbel- und Aalgewässer ist tabu.. Wo sind da unsere Verbände, frag ich mich: Die Äschen werden uns bald überrollen!

Oh, achja, sorry fürs verspätete Petri: @phirania : Petri zu den Grundeln, jetzt dranbleiben: Das Fenster zwischen Schnupfen und Sonnenbrand ist schmal, es gilt Überanstrengung zu vermeiden.

Schätze, das wird ein gutes Angelwochenende.-Wer ist den noch so draussen?


----------



## Andal

Es ist jedes mal ein Grund zu tiefer Trauer, wenn schnöde Forellen dem edlen L. cephalus das Habitat streitig machen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist jedes mal ein Grund zu tiefer Trauer, wenn schnöde Forellen dem edlen L. cephalus das Habitat streitig machen!



Ich meine- Du hast es ja bereits richtigerweise erwähnt- Chevin ist anglerisch anspruchsvoller, weil als Generalist listiger. Die Forelle, als Raubfisch nährstoffarmer Gewässer in denen jedes Häppchen Protein zählt, ist dagegen _mmud eiw essiehcS ,_ sogar in einem solchen Masse das man sie vor Naturködern schützen muss..
Mal im Ernst: Man kann mit Würmern und Heuschrecken einen Forellenbach plattmachen, Ein Döbelvorkommen lacht nach den ersten drei gefangenen Fischen kollektiv über so eine primitive Strategie.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Man kann mit Würmern und Heuschrecken einen Forellenbach plattmachen, Ein Döbelvorkommen lacht nach den ersten drei gefangenen Fischen kollektiv über so eine primitive Strategie.


Ich glaube ohnehin, dass nach dem unausweichlichen Ende der menschlichen Zivilisation Döbel die freigewordenen Nischen besetzen  und in einer Hochkultur aufgehen  werden. Ich hoffe sehr, bis dahin Teil ihrer Eschatologie zu werden und so ewig zu leben


----------



## Andal

Immer mein Reden. Wenn eine Forelle da ist, dann wird man sie auch fangen. Notfalls muss man nur so lange warten, bis sie Kohldampf schiebt. Dann sind auch die ach so klugen Standforellen kein Problem mehr. Ein Aitel hustet dir was, der zeigt dir grinsend, mit seinen weißen Lippen, die Stinkeflosse. Der wird deinen Schritt schon hören, wenn du den Bach noch gar nicht siehst. Und dabei lacht er sich ins Fäustchen, was du diesmal alles dabei hast. Deine Happen wird er auch gerne nehmen... nur eben nicht den mit dem Haken. Denn er ist ja nicht so doof, wie die Forellen!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ohnehin, dass nach dem unausweichlichen Ende der menschlichen Zivilisation Döbel die freigewordenen Nischen besetzen  und in einer Hochkultur aufgehen  werden. Ich hoffe sehr, bis dahin Teil ihrer Eschatologie zu werden und so ewig zu leben



Ich habe mich mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt- es gibt wunderbare Artikel von den Scienceboyz und -gurlies runterzuladen. TLDR: Döbel sind Menschen. Sie kommen aus dem Zweistromland, orientieren sich an den großen Strömen. Es gibt einen genetischen Rhein/Po Stamm, einen Donaustamm, einen Elbestamm einen Oderstamm. In diesen weiten Räumen haben sie unterscheidliche Eigenschaften entwickelt, die aber aus unserer Perspektive irrelevant sind: Ein 35 Döbel ist überall Halbstrk, ein 60er ist überall ein guter Fisch.
Drei Areale sind wirklich interessant: Die iberische Halbinsel, Balkan und Pleponnes, und Anatolien: Da hat praktisch jeder Bach seine eigene Spezies. Anatolien ist klar, ist die Heimat, Südosteuropa und Spanien sind Galapagos-Sackgassen.
Der Döbel ist sehr gut erforscht, die Gene-Boyz (bzw. Gurliez) haben tolle Sachen herausgefunden- Offenbar haben Leute bereits vor 1400 Fische über die Alpen getragen, und so die Genpools durchmischt. heckt das mal aus, die Türken und die Schweizer sind da führend.
Bruder Döbel: Ein Europäer,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Fattony : Herzliches Petri zu der gemischten Strecke!

@Minimax : Danke für den wunderbar verfaßten Bericht und Petri zu den Fängen! Da hat es sich ja gelohnt, über den eigenen Schatten zu springen und geschmeidig die Strategie zu wechseln.
Und zum Thema Aussteiger: an manchen Tagen kommt jeder Fisch, der sich den Köder auch nur ansieht, an Land, an anderen Tagen latscht Petrus ungeniert auf die Euphoriebremse.

@rutilus69 : herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Pin! Viel Erfolg damit am Wochenende!

@Tricast : Ja nu?!
Wurdest Du vom Ungeheuer vom Tietjenteich in selbigen gezerrt? Und wenn ja, mit welcher Rute in der Hand? Lieber Heinz, die Gemeinde erwartet einen Bericht! 
Ein Schweigen Deinerseits würde als Zeichen gedeutet, daß Susanne Dich beim Angeln derartig abgekocht hat, daß Du von nun an nur noch Golf spielen statt angeln willst.


----------



## Minimax

@Tricast : Ja nu?!
Wurdest Du vom Ungeheuer vom Tietjenteich in selbigen gezerrt? Und wenn ja, mit welcher Rute in der Hand?
Lieber Heinz, die Gemeinde erwartet einen Bericht! Ein Schweigen Deinerseits würde als Zeichen gedeutet, daß Susanne Dich beim Angeln derartig abgekocht hat, daß Du von nun an nur noch Golf spielen statt angeln willst.[/QUOTE]

@Tricast : Geo hat recht: Bericht! Es gibt nur eine Ausweichchance, nämlich eine detaillierte Beschreibung einer köstlichen Spezialität...


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : Sehr interessant - rote Linsen. Ich persönlich bin ein großer Freund von „Alternativködern” (Mischung aus Spieltrieb, Geiz und Pragmatismus in Sachen Vorratshaltung). Versuche mit den vergleichsweise gängigen Ködern Kidneybohnen und Kichererbsen brachten letztes Jahr leider nur durchwachsene Erfolge (Brachsen statt Tinca oder „Küchenkarpfen”).
Und mal ganz generell: schön, daß Du zum Ükel-Stammtisch gefunden hast.


----------



## Tobias85

Na, heute war ja fischtechnisch einiges los hier!  Erstmal allen Fängern von Grundeln,Güstern, Döbeln und Tarndöbeln ein herzliches Petri!

Minimax, ein interessanter Abriss zur Herkunft unseres derzeitigen Favoriten. Jetzt Frage ich mich, ob meine Döbel im Weser-System eher dem Rheinstamm oder dem Elbestamm entspringen oder vielleicht sogar eine Mischung sind. Und darf ich bezüglich deiner Güster nochmal nachfragen: Die ging also auch auf Tulip?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Minimax, ein interessanter Abriss zur Herkunft unseres derzeitigen Favoriten. Jetzt Frage ich mich, ob meine Döbel im Weser-System eher dem Rheinstamm oder dem Elbestamm entspringen oder vielleicht sogar eine Mischung sind. Und darf ich bezüglich deiner Güster nochmal nachfragen: Die ging also auch auf Tulip?



Lieber Tobias, es kann auch sein das ich alles vermischt habe (Bin von der anderen Fakultät, aber nix gegen Naturwissenschaftler, Salz der Erde, prächtige Menschen, und wo wären wir ohne das Gewinde, oder Messbecher oder so) : Ich werde nochmal Links zu diesem interessanten Thema einstellen, anglerisch ists wohl nicht so interessant, aber da sieht man mal wieder, wo unsere Leidenschaft uns hinträgt.
Tja die Tulipgüster: Als Advokat des selektiven Tulips würde ich sofort sagen, die hat nach einer unbemerkten Döbelattacke die freiliegende Haltemade gemampft... Ach wem will ich was vormachen: Die Güster hat auf Frühstücksfleisch gebissen, die hat sogar vor Empörung die Stückechen ausgespuckt. QED.
War aber auch eine große Güster, und 5 zu 1 gilt immer noch als selektiv, würd ich sagen.

Herrlcih, endlich wieder mal mit frischen Ergenissen zu arbeiten, und nicht nur über Schnurstärken oder Rollenmodelle zu spekulieren- ich hoffe, bei Dir geht's wieder raus am Wochenende- auch nach dem herrlichen Wunderfisch?
hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Peter_Piper

Racklinger schrieb:


> puhhhh, ich möchte zu gerne sehen, wie du versuchst, einem Nilpferd einen Sattel anzulegen


Einen Sattel bedarf es nicht:  https://images.gutefrage.net/media/fragen-antworten/bilder/256544632/1_original.jpg?v=1502708437000


----------



## geomas

So, wenns richtig gut läuft schaffe ich es morgen nach der Arbeit noch mal an den Fluß nebenan (Premiere 2019). 
Eine kleine Ninja A hat frische Schnur bekommen (minimal zu dick, naja) und Sandwichbrot ist auch im Haus. 
Mal sehen, ob das neue Rütchen so monströse Gewichte wie einen mit LB gefüllten 10-Gramm-Micro-Futterkorb bewältigt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : Sehr interessant - rote Linsen. Ich persönlich bin ein großer Freund von „Alternativködern” (Mischung aus Spieltrieb, Geiz und Pragmatismus in Sachen Vorratshaltung). Versuche mit den vergleichsweise gängigen Ködern Kidneybohnen und Kichererbsen brachten letztes Jahr leider nur durchwachsene Erfolge (Brachsen statt Tinca oder „Küchenkarpfen”).
> Und mal ganz generell: schön, daß Du zum Ükel-Stammtisch gefunden hast.


Ist ja auch sehr entspannt hier! Habe ich in dem einen oder anderen Forum schon anders erlebt. Und Menschen, die gerne und engagiert auf Friedfische angeln triffst D auch nicht überall. Deinen Pragmatismus in Sachen Ködervorratshaltung kenne ich nur zu gut. Vor allem, wenn man sich auf Maden eingeschossen hat und dann kommt das WE und man hat keine Maden. Früher dachte ich, dann brauchst Du gar nicht erst ans Wasser. Und heute weiß ich, ich muss nur den Küchen- und/oder Kühlschrank aufmachen. Da findet sich genügend, womit sich erfolgreich fischen lässt. Und für das gerade begonnene Wochenende wünsche ich allen spannende Stunden am Wasser. Über die roten Linsen werde ich natürlich berichten.


----------



## phirania

Fattony schrieb:


> Da schneiderst das ganze Jahr bis jetzt und dann sowas.. Zuerst 3 wunderschöne Bafos bei der Pirsch (35,39,40) und dann knallts am Abend am Tauwurm. (Einzahl)
> 
> Hach - Halllooo Motivation



Fettes Petri...


----------



## phirania

Damit die Döbellaune weiter steigt:


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax, ich finde es spanend, dass die Güster sich auch ein wenig Tulip gegönnt hat. Wenn das Tulip nicht ganz selektiv ist und schöne Beifänge erlaubt - umso besser ist es doch.  Aus dem Rachen meiner Bachforelle vorgestern kam mir übrigens eine wirkende Larve entgegengekrochen, die zumindest den Anschein machte, schon mal kurz den Magensaft der Forelle gesehen zu haben. Welcher Spezies sie angehörte, kann ich nicht sagen, aber das Szenario erinnerte ich ein wenig an irgendwelche Alien-Filme und der Moment war durchaus ein wenig creepy. 

Ich werd heute tatsächlich an Wasser, aber nicht an meinen Bach. Heute steht KEnnenlernangeln mit D1985 an, dazu nutzen wir den Mittellandkanal. Ich hoffe auf ein paar Rotaugen mit dem Futterkorb, vielleicht einen Aland vor den Füßen auf Wurm und mit etwas Glück gibts ja noch einen Bonusfisch. Ich überlege sogar seit deinem Bericht von gestern, ob ich nicht im Kanal auch mal einen Würfel Tulip auslege. Döbel gibts da zwar nur, wenn sie sich über die Weserschleuse verirrt haben, aber vielleicht schnappt ja jemand anderes zu.

@Wuemmehunter: Deine Erfahrungen mit anderen Foen teile ich (und vermutlich viele andere hier auch) und umso glücklicher bin ich, im Anglerboard und besonders hier im Ükel ein wunderbares Zuhause gefunden zu haben. Und es ist schön, dass sich die Ükelfamilie stetig um weitere Friedfischliebhaber erweitert.


----------



## Tricast

SO! Werde mich hier abmelden und auf dem nächsten Flohmarkt das Gerödel für Friedfische verkaufen. Wenn, dann steige ich um auf Klappstuhlangler. Dabei fing alles so wunderbar an; Frau Hübner wollte mit mir Angeln gehen und ich sollte sehen dass die Angelsachen fertig gepackt sind wenn sie den Amtsschimmel abgestellt hat. Ihre Worte: Ich hoffe es ist alles im Hänger wenn ich komme, auch mein Klapphocker und was zu Trinken. Und vergesse nicht das Futter anzumischen! Ich habe dann noch den Komposthaufen durchwühlt und eine gute Handvoll schön kleiner Würmer eingesammelt.
Gehorsam wie ich bin alles schön erledigt und sogar noch Tee gekocht, der allerdings schmählichst verweigert wurde. Das hätte schon bei mir die Alarmglocken klingeln lassen sollen. Aber die Vorfreude verdrängte die Vorsicht und das sollte sich böse rächen.
Madame wollte noch Maden besorgen (hat aber nicht geklappt - s.h. Wuemmehunter) so mußte ich unterwegs noch eine Dose Mais kaufen weil Susanne nicht gerne mit Würmer angelt. Raffiniert wie ich nun mal bin nahm ich auch noch eine Dose Erbsen mit.
Am Wasser angekommen den Hänger entleert, das Futter angemacht und dann meine Kiepe an den Angelplatz geschleppt, den ich so angedacht hatte. Während ich noch so am schleppen war und das ganze Gerödel zusammen suchte saß Frau Hübner schon auf ihrem Klapphocker und war gerade dabei den ersten Korb im Wasser zu versenken. So bekommt die Aussage eines erfolgreichen Anglers "Fische fängt man im Wasser" gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung und verliert auch den Charakter des Trivialen. 
Entgegen meiner Gewohnheit folgte ich gestern mal den "Profianglern", also zwei Ruten, eine auf Grund und eine mit Schwimmer. Dazu größere Eisen, da ich ja auch große Fische fangen wollte.
Die Swingtip mit einem 20 gr. Tellerblei bestückt, einen halben Wurm und eine Erbse auf den Haken gezogen und dann ca. 20 m möglichst dicht am seitlichen Ufer geworfen. Die andere Rute, eine Match, war mit der Korea Pin und eine Pose bestückt. Auf den Haken kamen zwei Würmer und zwei Erbsen (ein schon ordentlicher Happen) und wurden so ca. 4m seitlich vom Ufer angeboten. Sparsam anfüttern, ein paar Erbsen mit der Hand eingeworfen und dann warten was da so kommt.
Währenddessen hatte Frau Hübner schon einen Kauli verhaftet und vermeldete schadenfroh, dass sie schon mal nach Hause kommt (NF werden nämlich nicht mitgenommen). Bei mir tat sich mittlerweile an der Posenrute auch etwas. Die Pose wanderte ganz leicht von rechts nach links, tauchte bisschen ab um danach gleich wieder still zu stehen. Ich war gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen denn das naheliegende wollte ich einfach nicht wahrhaben. Endlich konnte ich den Übeltäter verhaften und ein wunderschöner Döbel, der sich als Wollhandkrabbe verkleidet hat, ließ kurz vor dem Ufer den Haken wieder los. So ging das eine ganze Weile weiter; die verkleideten Döbel gaben nicht auf mich zu ärgern. Dann doch ein Fisch, zwar nur ein Rotauge von ca. 15 cm, aber wenigstens ein Fisch. Ich kam mit nach Hause und brauchte nicht zu laufen.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Was ist denn Tulip ?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und es ist schön, dass sich die Ükelfamilie stetig um weitere Friedfischliebhaber erweitert.



Ist vielleicht nicht der beste Moment, aber ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen dazu gezwungen, heut nachmittag mal ein Ründchen mit der Spinnrute zu drehen


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> SO! Ich kam mit nach Hause und brauchte nicht zu laufen.



Danke für den tollen Bericht! Heinz, Du bist und bleibst der letzte Gentleman- und natürlich petri zu den Wollhanddöbeln, die listigen Racker lassen sich immer was neues einfallen..
hg
Minimax


----------



## alexpp

Ihr seid hier schon "paar" Döbel Fanatiker


----------



## Tobias85

Johnny, Tulip ist die verbreitetste Frühstücksfleischmarke und gilt als Klassiker für Döbel, auch wenn andere Marken genauso gut fangen. 




Minimax schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nicht der beste Moment, aber ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen dazu gezwungen, heut nachmittag mal ein Ründchen mit der Spinnrute zu drehen




Na Ausnahmsweise. Rotpunktdöbel oder Zackendöbel (Perca)? Viel Erfolg jedenfalls!


Und Petri zu den Achtarm-Döbeln, Heinz!  Und natürlich auch zu dem Rotauge. Der Kelch dieser krabbeligen Plagegeister geht hier zum Glück an mir vorbei, dafür rechne ich heute mit einen Grundelinvasion am Futterplatz. Dieses Problem hatte ich schon fast verdrängt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nicht der beste Moment, aber ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen dazu gezwungen, heut nachmittag mal ein Ründchen mit der Spinnrute zu drehen


Natürlich geht ihr auf Schnabeldöbel?


----------



## Tobias85

alexpp schrieb:


> Ihr seid hier schon "paar" Döbel Fanatiker



Ich glaube, jemand sollte sich langsam mal ranmachen und alle wichtigen Begriffe in einem Döbellexikon zusammenfassen. 
Oder in einem Wörterbuch: "Deutsch - Ükel / Ükel -Deutsch"


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Ihr seid hier schon "paar" Döbel Fanatiker


Ist ja auch ein unheimlich spannend zu beangelnder Fisch - und durch seine Verkleidungskünste, so munkelt man, schaffen es Ükels in schakalhafter Manier, Nichtfriedfische in den Ükel zu schmuggeln, aber ich halte das für das Gewäsch Alter Vetteln


----------



## Tricast

Mußte eben schnell mal mit dem Hund raus, jetzt aber zum Schluss.
Dann ging eine ganze Weile nichts mehr und bei Susanne nuckelten die auch am Köder rum. Erst dachte sie das es eine Schleie sein könnte aber Frau Hübner gibt ja nicht so leicht auf und läßt sich ungern verxxxxxxx. Einmal hat jeder Pech und schon kam er an Land. Ein schöner Wildkarpfen von der kleinen Sorte (ca. 45 - 50 cm).







Heute war sie Maden kaufen. Ich glaube sie will mich morgen vorführen und erniedrigen.
Wenn das so ist, dann muß ich auch andere Geschütze auffahren. Werde zu meiner 50 € Feederrute greifen (Die Ersatzspitzen waren teurer als die Rute) und auch mit Körbchen angeln. Euch wünsche ich auch ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser, ganz besonders Alex, und ein schönes Wochenende aus Hoope.

LG Heinz


----------



## Tricast

alexpp schrieb:


> Ihr seid hier schon "paar" Döbel Fanatiker



Kann man so nicht sagen, wir frönen halt gerne dem Coarse Fishing und seltener der Spinnangelei.


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oder in einem Wörterbuch: "Deutsch - Ükel / Ükel -Deutsch"



Wir sind doch nicht der Mario Barth des AB!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht sagen, wir frönen halt gerne dem Coarse Fishing und seltener der Spinnangelei.


Wobei die spinnangelei auf Hecht, Zander, barsch dem Grunde nach Coarseangling ist.

Petri zu euren Fischen Heinz! Wenn Frau Hübner dich am Wasser stehen lässt komme ich dich holen


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf: Das ist eben ÜKEL-Freundschaft. Würde ich für Dich auch tun, würde Dich auch nicht im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## gründler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri zu euren Fischen Heinz! Wenn Frau Hübner dich am Wasser stehen lässt komme ich dich holen



Ja aber eh du da bist,ist Heinz schon zu fuss schneller zu Haus... ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

gründler schrieb:


> Ja aber eh du da bist,ist Heinz schon zu fuss schneller zu Haus... ^^


Die moralische Gleichung ist keine mathematische


----------



## Tobias85

Heinz, dann richte deiner Gattin ein herzliches Petri aus - und morgen am Wasser rasierst du sie dann mit deiner Feederrute! 

Ich musste noch Maden besorgen für heut Nachmittag, aber nicht hier aus dem Laden, da angel ich lieber mit Fußnägeln als mit deren Maden. Kurzer Blick auf die Öffnungszeiten des favorisierten Dealers und die Uhr ließ mich augenblicklich aufspringen und in die benachbarte Stadt rase-... ließ mich schnell in die benachbarte Stadt fahren. 5 Minuten vor Ladenschluss konnte ich dann doch noch eine Dose quirliger Maden ergattern, das Feedern ist gerettet. Und nebenbei sprangen mir noch zwei Drennanposen ins Auge, eine klassische Crystal Avon mit 3,2g und eine schlanke Glow Tip Antenna von 1,6g. Meine ersten Drennanprodukte überhaupt, jetzt darf ich mich wohl als echter Ükel zählen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Drennan macht aus dir keinen besseren Angler Tobsen! Aber einen besseren Menschen womöglich.


----------



## Tricast

Hat der Dealer die Maden in Literdosen? Mit zwei Posen fängt es immer an und beim ersten mal tut es auch noch nicht weh. Aber das war der Anfang von Deinem monetären Ruin. Aber wir Ükel räumen auch Dir einen Platz unter der Brücke ein.


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> Hat der Dealer die Maden in Literdosen?



Wie meinen? Also ich hab mir jetzt 1/4 Liter in einer großen Dose gekauft, wenn es das ist, was du wissen wolltest. 




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber einen besseren Menschen womöglich.



Das hoffe ich



Tricast schrieb:


> Aber wir Ükel räumen auch Dir einen Platz unter der Brücke ein.



Und das weiß ich zu schätzen.


----------



## phirania

Mal schauen was geht heute...


----------



## phirania

Haubentaucher sind auch Beide eingetrudelt und fleißig bei der Paarung.


----------



## phirania

Belagerung ist auch im vollen Gange...


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Mal schauen was geht heute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321634
> Anhang anzeigen 321635



Echt jetzt? Hier im Ükel mit TELERUTE und HECKBREMSLER?
Da sind aber einige der hiesigen Tacklefetischisten ganz kurz vor dem Infarkt....


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin da tolerant (vor allem bezüglich heckbremsen)


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin da tolerant (vor allem bezüglich heckbremsen)


Wers glaubt - Du berührst doch nix was nicht von Peter D. persönlich gesegnet wurde...


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wers glaubt - Du berührst doch nix was nicht von Peter D. persönlich gesegnet wurde...


Ja, aber wenn es Teleruten und Rollen mit Heckbremse wären (und Peter htweiss gott kein Händchen für rollen), dann wäre das so  
Davon ab ist meine drennan meine teuerste Rute, der Rest hungert zwischen 40 und 90 € rum


----------



## rhinefisher

Zwischen 40 und 90 bekommt man auch wirklich gute Geräte - im Schnitt sind meine auch nicht teurer.
Und ich habe Unmengen an Teleruten, allerdings 0 Heckbremsler..


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich werde mir zukünftig wann immer möglich heckbremsenrollen holen, nur um zu pöbeln,  eigentlich sind sie mir herzlich egal


----------



## feederbrassen

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Was ist denn Tulip ?


Frühstücksfleisch aus der Dose.
Du liest doch schon länger hier mit Kollege


----------



## alexpp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zwischen 40 und 90 bekommt man auch wirklich gute Geräte - im Schnitt sind meine auch nicht teurer.
> Und ich habe Unmengen an Teleruten, allerdings 0 Heckbremsler..


Du willst doch nur beim FF imponieren. Kaufe Dir eine Ninja und er erklärt dich zum Bruder


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin da tolerant (vor allem bezüglich heckbremsen)


Ich liebe meine Browning Carboxi Classic... natürlich mit Heckbremse!


----------



## Minimax

und ich meine Spro Novas.


----------



## alexpp

Heckbremsler sind einfach schöner als FB, passen doch gut zu der Friedfischangelei.


----------



## Minimax

ich sags Euch, Jungs, wenn der FF heimkommt, dann hat der Arxxx aber Kirmes


----------



## alexpp

Hoffentlich ist er nach seinem Ausflug nicht wieder ausflugsreif.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> ich sags Euch, Jungs, wenn der FF heimkommt, dann hat der Arxxx aber Kirmes


Der wird auch irgendwann mal ruhiger. Irgendwann...!


----------



## alexpp

Oh, oh, Andal will wieder Action.


----------



## Andal

alexpp schrieb:


> Oh, Oh, Andal will wieder Aktion.


Wieso wieder? War was?


----------



## alexpp

Ich muss das wohl falsch im Gedächtnis haben


----------



## Minimax

Bitte nehmt Rücksicht unsere Einrichtung. Der neue Barspiegel war sündhaft teuer!

wir sollten lieber gemeinsam daran arbeiten, durch zahlenmässige überlegenheit von nun an jede prämie der minigewinnspiele in ükelhand zu bringen, und seis ein tütchen gummifische


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte nehmt Rücksicht unsere Einrichtung. Der neue Barspiegel war sündhaft teuer!


Keine Sorge. Ich mag alles mögliche sein, aber nicht nachtragend!


----------



## rhinefisher

Als hätte man nen Heckbremsler ins Wespennest geworfen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hier im Ükel mit TELERUTE und HECKBREMSLER?
> Da sind aber einige der hiesigen Tacklefetischisten ganz kurz vor dem Infarkt....


Genau das hab ich auch sofort gedacht - da hattest du es aber schon geschrieben ...

Wobei Heckbremse aktuell am wenigsten bei manchen auf den Zettel geht.
Teleruten-Bashing hatten wir dagegen irgendwo noch gar nicht so richtig ... 

Kann ich gleich etwas vorbauen mit: 
- Fürs Fahrrad ist manches entschuldbar. (Fahrradfahrer und dergleichen dürfen das)
- Teleruten ab 5m sind wirklich gut und besser als die Steckstöcker.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> und ich meine Spro Novas.


Die hat auch wirklich nur den Nachteil bzw. ihre Bürde ab Geburt mit der Heckbremse, wobei die schon mal eine Stufe besser ist als 08/15.

Und sie hat 'ne elegantere und performantere Schwester!  
Sozusagen weniger Arsch und mehr Titten


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die hat auch wirklich nur den Nachteil bzw. ihre Bürde ab Geburt mit der Heckbremse, wobei die schon mal eine Stufe besser ist als 08/15.



Cool, das freut mich- dann werd ich mal direkt "Nordlicht approved' auf die Haspeln pinseln! 

EDIT:


----------



## Kochtopf

Eigentlich war der Ükel für mich immer 'come as you are', klar gibt es schöne Ruten und Rollen aber das hier jemand gedisst wird wegen sowas banalem wie einer Telerute wäre neu, auch wenn es derzeit en vogue zu sein scheint beim Wort Heckbremse zu verfahren, als ob man bei der Geburt einen längeren Sauerstoffmangel erlitten hat. Im ernst: mir ist piepegal womit ihr fischt, wenn mich was anspricht frage ich nach, wenn wer mit nem Besenstiel und ner Fahrradkette auf Plötzen geht soll er doch


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sozusagen weniger Arsch und mehr Titten


Ein schöner podex bleibt relativ ansehnlich während die Topographie jenseits der Gürtellinie dazu neigt, diese früher oder später zu überschreiten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Cool, das freut mich- dann werd ich mal direkt "Nordlicht approved' auf die Haspeln pinseln!


Kannste gut machen , aber ein rotes Warnschild auf den Bremsknauf: Nicht überstrapazieren!

War aber auch eine schon echt fiese Nummer (Köder in Steinfeldern an Dyneema), was ich meiner nietnagelneuen schwarzen 4000er zum Vergleich angetan habe.


----------



## phirania

Ehrenrettung für heute...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> jemand gedisst wird wegen sowas banalem wie einer Telerute wäre neu,




Ich angel sogar die meiste Zeit mit Teleruten.
Bolos will ich auch gar nicht als Steckrute haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute übrigens auch angeln Jungs(mit Telerute) und hab Plötzen, Rofedern, Döbel, Güstern und einen (kleinen) Aland gefangen.

Jede Menge Bisse und Fische haben den starken, kalten Wind fast vergessen gemacht.

Unterhaltsam war es allemal.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri prof! War ja ein bunter Strauss.


----------



## alexpp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...auch wenn es derzeit en vogue zu sein scheint beim Wort Heckbremse zu verfahren, als ob man bei der Geburt einen längeren Sauerstoffmangel erlitten hat...


Meinst Du damit FF mit seiner unverhältnismäßigen Abneigung gegen Heckbremse oder Leute, die sich darüber ein wenig lustig machen ?


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine Browning Carboxi Classic... natürlich mit Heckbremse!


Ich meine alten Shimanos auch 
Und wie


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch sofort gedacht - da hattest du es aber schon geschrieben ...
> 
> Wobei Heckbremse aktuell am wenigsten bei manchen auf den Zettel geht.
> Teleruten-Bashing hatten wir dagegen irgendwo noch gar nicht so richtig ...
> 
> Kann ich gleich etwas vorbauen mit:
> - Fürs Fahrrad ist manches entschuldbar. (Fahrradfahrer und dergleichen dürfen das)
> - Teleruten ab 5m sind wirklich gut und besser als die Steckstöcker.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich war der Ükel für mich immer 'come as you are', klar gibt es schöne Ruten und Rollen aber das hier jemand gedisst wird wegen sowas banalem wie einer Telerute wäre neu, auch wenn es derzeit en vogue zu sein scheint beim Wort Heckbremse zu verfahren, als ob man bei der Geburt einen längeren Sauerstoffmangel erlitten hat. Im ernst: mir ist piepegal womit ihr fischt, wenn mich was anspricht frage ich nach, wenn wer mit nem Besenstiel und ner Fahrradkette auf Plötzen geht soll er doch





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich angel sogar die meiste Zeit mit Teleruten.
> Bolos will ich auch gar nicht als Steckrute haben.


Steckruten über 5 m muss man auch erst mal finden UND bezahlen. Ob sie dann wirklich besser sind, bleibt dann immer noch offen.
Rein technisch wären schlanke, schöne und brauchbare Teleruten sicher machbar. Aber warum sollte die Industrie etwas gegen dieses "BILD-Syndrom" machen, wenn alle ins gleiche Horn stoßen!?


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit FF mit seiner unverhältnismäßigen Abneigung gegen Heckbremse oder Leute, die sich darüber ein wenig lustig machen ?


Darauf kommt es garnicht an, der Ükel hat sich  ganz allgemein verändert. Seien es Expertisen zu Tackle die man nie erbeten hat, sei es das "lustige" Heckbremsenspiel, seien es Fotos die schonmal von anderen Boardies in anderen Trööts auftauchten oder der allgemeine Umgangston untereinander (und der sprunghafte Anstieg von schmierigen Herrenwitzen)

Aber das alles ist wohl der Preis des Erfolges aber ich bin schlecht darin, aus meinem Herzen eine Mördergrube zu machen


----------



## alexpp

@Kochtopf
Ich denke, das ist das Problem dieses Forums. Wenn allgemein eher wenig läuft bzw. nur wenige Threads stark aktiv sind, werden sie halt mehr für OT "missbraucht".


----------



## Kochtopf

Genau das meinte ich mit Preis des Erfolges.


----------



## Andal

Sonst müsste man auch so eine Art "Ückel Jehovas" gründen und sich mantraartig selber bejubeln. Da ist es mir mit allen Nebensächlichkeiten so schon lieber.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri El Professore 
Hoffentlich komme ich morgen auch endlich mal wieder ans Wasser.
Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Da bring ich jetzt mal die Reiseruten ins Spiel, liebeugel mit einer die hoffentlich prima mit meiner 1000er Shimano Heckbremse harmoniert ￼￼ daiwa Lexa travel 2,7m


----------



## feederbrassen

Sorry glatt vergessen 
Allen anderen die erfolgreich waren natürlich auch ein Petri heil 
Jetzt verschwinde ich erst mal wieder in der Küche


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sorry glatt vergessen
> Allen anderen die erfolgreich waren natürlich auch ein Petri heil
> Jetzt verschwinde ich erst mal wieder in der Küche



Was gibt es??? Mach uns den Mund wässrig!


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir allen die heute schon am Wasser waren ein herzhaftes Petri heil!
Ich habe für morgen auch die Freigabe meiner Regierung bekommen, den Tag am Wasser zu verbringen. Ich freue mich schon drauf,auch wenn der Preis dafür heute recht hoch war. Zwei Hochbeete (jeweils ca. 2m³) komplett ausräumen, neu zusammenzimmern und wieder füllen. Da quietschen die Muskeln eines Sesselpupsers wie ich einer bin schon recht heftig


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seien es Expertisen zu Tackle die man nie erbeten hat, sei es das "lustige" Heckbremsenspiel, seien es Fotos die schonmal von anderen Boardies in anderen Trööts auftauchten oder der allgemeine Umgangston untereinander (und der sprunghafte Anstieg von schmierigen Herrenwitzen)



Bruder im Geischte!


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da quietschen die Muskeln eines Sesselpupsers wie ich einer bin schon recht heftig


Bruder im Geischde! Aber nach spätestens 6 Monaten Haussanierung sieht man keine Unterschiede mehr zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Bruder im Geischte!


Bruder im geischde!


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bruder im Geischde! Aber nach spätestens 6 Monaten Haussanierung sieht man keine Unterschiede mehr zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung


Nur dass die Haussanierung bei mir ca. 15 Jahre her ist. 
Aber ich kann mit Dir mitfühlen. Eine Zeit, die ich nicht nochmal durchmachen möchte, die ich aber auch nicht missen möchte.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Was gibt es??? Mach uns den Mund wässrig!


Dafür gibt es einen anderen Tröt


----------



## Matrix85

Hallo Leute, 
Heute das erste mal am Rhein für dieses Jahr. 
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich hab einen Sahne Tag erwischt am Altrhein, und konnte Rotaugen jenseits der 1kilo Marke Keschern. 
Leider ist am Rhein der setztkescher verboten, deshalb keine Bilder vom kompletten fang. 
Aber es waren 15 Rotaugen und zum Teil richtig schöne dabei.  
Schönen Abend und Petri heil


----------



## Minimax

Heut waren ja Einige am Wasser, ein herzliches Petri auch von mir allen Fängern,
hg
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Sauber @Matrix85 und ein fettes Petri zu den 
Hammer Plötzen 
Find ich richtig Klasse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Matrix85 

Petri Heil zu den fetten Palmplötzen!

Wie lang sind die ungefähr?


----------



## Matrix85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Matrix85
> 
> Petri Heil zu den fetten Palmplötzen!
> 
> Wie lang sind die ungefähr?


Ich hab kein Maßband dabei gehabt. Ich hab auch gleich wieder zurückgesetzt , die Blicke der Angler nebenan , unbezahlbar


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn du mal wieder so einen fängst, miss den doch mal bitte.
Mich interessiert wie lang die sind.


----------



## Matrix85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du mal wieder so einen fängst, miss den doch mal bitte.
> Mich interessiert wie lang die sind.


Alles klar, ja, man kann es ja in etwa abschätzen. Aber ich pack mal ein Maßband mit ein .


----------



## Matrix85

Muss auch sagen, die großen haben wirklich sehr zaghaft gebissen. Trotz feinem Gerät waren die großen Rotaugen sehr vorsichtig. 
Die kleiner haben typisch gebissen , also schnell und Ruckartig


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hier im Ükel mit TELERUTE und HECKBREMSLER?
> Da sind aber einige der hiesigen Tacklefetischisten ganz kurz vor dem Infarkt....



Oh oh ja Asche auf mein Haupt..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So Jungs, ich bin auch wieder Zuhause. Erst mal allen Fängern ein fröhliches Petri! Eine besonderer Gruß geht an Susanne, den wirst Du hoffentlich ausrichten, Heinz. Nach dem Erfolg in der letzten Woche, bin ich wieder an meinen neuen Fluss gefahren. Diesmal allerdings an eine andere Stelle, ich will das Gewässer ja kennenlernen, Heute hatte ich erstmals eine meiner beiden neuen Drennan Twin Tip Duo-Ruten am Wasser, an denen ich auf der Stippermesse nicht vorbeikam. Da ich es heute auf Schleien in meinem neuen Lieblingsflüsschen abgesehen hatte, kam zunächst mal die Härtere der beiden mit ihrer 1,5 lbs Testkurve mit ans Wasser. An die 6lbs Maxima habe ich eine Selbsthakmontage mit einem nicht ganz so heftigen Inlineblei geknüpft. Angelplatz war der Beginn einer Außenkurve mit einigen überhängenden Sträuchern. Dort sollte die Drennan mit einem 16er Boilie liegen, während ich in Richtung flussab mit einer Feederrute auf Brassen gefischt habe. Während sich das Feederangeln als sehr zäh herausstellte (nach zweieinhalb Stunden kam der erste Biss!) machte die Schleienrute vergleichsweise schnell Alarm. Genauer gesagt nach einer Dreiviertel Stunde. Und der Widerstand am anderen Ende der Leine war schon heftig. Keine Schleie! Wenig später entpuppte sich der heftige Widerstand als fröhlicher Spiegelkarpfen. 70 Zentimeter brachte er an den Zollstock, Gewicht: unbekannt.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Da war ich natürlich happy, dass die Rute mir gleich am ersten Tag so einen Fisch gebracht hat. Ich habe mich übrigens während keiner Drillphase unwohl mit der vergleichsweise dünnen Schnur (6 lbs ist als Maxima ne 0,22er) und der relativ weichen Rute gefühlt. Die Bremse war gut eingestellt und die Rute hat alle Fluchten vorbildlich abgefedert. Eine richtig toller Stock, der auch unter Belastung viel, viel Freude macht. Deutlich schwieriger war die Landung mit dem viel zu kleinen Kescher. Der Hakenköder war übrigens mehrere Woche in einer Knoblauchpampe eingelegt. Abgefüttert habe ich lediglich eine Handvoll zerdrückter Boilies. Die Feederrute hat am späten Nachmittag dann doch noch Fisch gebracht. Fangen konnte ich drei leine, als Rotaugen verkleidete Döbel.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nachtrag: Des Experiment mit den roten Linsen ist übrigens gescheitert. Es war unmöglich die Teile auf den Haken zu friemeln. Die Linsen sind stattdessen mit ins Futter gekommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Allen noch nicht gepriesenen mein herzliches Petri Heil! @Wuemmehunter freut mich dass deine neuen Schätzchen sich so gut geschlagen haben (aber im ernst, wer hätte das bezweifelt?) Und danke für das sehr wilsoneske Fangbild


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Des Experiment mit den roten Linsen ist übrigens gescheitert. Es war unmöglich die Teile auf den Haken zu friemeln. Die Linsen sind stattdessen mit ins Futter gekommen.


Hätte mich auch gewundert. Die Dinger sind entweder grad noch zu hart, oder eben gleich "baatzweich". Und für ans Haar, wären sie mir eh zu klein.


----------



## phirania

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch sofort gedacht - da hattest du es aber schon geschrieben ...
> 
> Wobei Heckbremse aktuell am wenigsten bei manchen auf den Zettel geht.
> Teleruten-Bashing hatten wir dagegen irgendwo noch gar nicht so richtig ...
> 
> Kann ich gleich etwas vorbauen mit:
> - Fürs Fahrrad ist manches entschuldbar. (Fahrradfahrer und dergleichen dürfen das)
> - Teleruten ab 5m sind wirklich gut und besser als die Steckstöcker.



Bin ja auch Leezenreiter...


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter: Petri zu den Fischen und Danke für die lieben Grüße an Susanne. Wir freuen uns, dass Dir die Neuanschaffung so gut gefallen hat beim ersten Einsatz. Sicher ist Dir bekannt dass Peter auch Heckbremsrollen im Programm hat, soll nur ein Hinweis sein falls Du wirklich eine trendige Rolle für die Rute suchst!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Sicher ist Dir bekannt dass Peter auch Heckbremsrollen im Programm hat, soll nur ein Hinweis sein falls Du wirklich eine trendige Rolle für die Rute suchst!


Ich glaube fest daran, dass diese Diskussion wie keine andere den "jetzt erst recht Gedanken" herausfordert und fördert!


----------



## phirania

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Heute das erste mal am Rhein für dieses Jahr.
> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich hab einen Sahne Tag erwischt am Altrhein, und konnte Rotaugen jenseits der 1kilo Marke Keschern.
> Leider ist am Rhein der setztkescher verboten, deshalb keine Bilder vom kompletten fang.
> Aber es waren 15 Rotaugen und zum Teil richtig schöne dabei.
> Schönen Abend und Petri heil



Dickes Petri.
Hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## Matrix85

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri.
> Hat sich ja gelohnt.


Danke. 
Ja, das hat es. 
Der Rhein Pegel fällt auch immer weiter, 
Vielleicht klappt es nächste Woche am Strom auf Barbe und Brasse. 
Momentan geht ab Strom noch nicht viel.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hier im Ükel mit TELERUTE und HECKBREMSLER?
> Da sind aber einige der hiesigen Tacklefetischisten ganz kurz vor dem Infarkt....


Hahaha wie geil ist das denn


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich bin auch wieder Zuhause. Erst mal allen Fängern ein fröhliches Petri! Eine besonderer Gruß geht an Susanne, den wirst Du hoffentlich ausrichten, Heinz. Nach dem Erfolg in der letzten Woche, bin ich wieder an meinen neuen Fluss gefahren. Diesmal allerdings an eine andere Stelle, ich will das Gewässer ja kennenlernen, Heute hatte ich erstmals eine meiner beiden neuen Drennan Twin Tip Duo-Ruten am Wasser, an denen ich auf der Stippermesse nicht vorbeikam. Da ich es heute auf Schleien in meinem neuen Lieblingsflüsschen abgesehen hatte, kam zunächst mal die Härtere der beiden mit ihrer 1,5 lbs Testkurve mit ans Wasser. An die 6lbs Maxima habe ich eine Selbsthakmontage mit einem nicht ganz so heftigen Inlineblei geknüpft. Angelplatz war der Beginn einer Außenkurve mit einigen überhängenden Sträuchern. Dort sollte die Drennan mit einem 16er Boilie liegen, während ich in Richtung flussab mit einer Feederrute auf Brassen gefischt habe. Während sich das Feederangeln als sehr zäh herausstellte (nach zweieinhalb Stunden kam der erste Biss!) machte die Schleienrute vergleichsweise schnell Alarm. Genauer gesagt nach einer Dreiviertel Stunde. Und der Widerstand am anderen Ende der Leine war schon heftig. Keine Schleie! Wenig später entpuppte sich der heftige Widerstand als fröhlicher Spiegelkarpfen. 70 Zentimeter brachte er an den Zollstock, Gewicht: unbekannt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321652
> 
> 
> Da war ich natürlich happy, dass die Rute mir gleich am ersten Tag so einen Fisch gebracht hat. Ich habe mich übrigens während keiner Drillphase unwohl mit der vergleichsweise dünnen Schnur (6 lbs ist als Maxima ne 0,22er) und der relativ weichen Rute gefühlt. Die Bremse war gut eingestellt und die Rute hat alle Fluchten vorbildlich abgefedert. Eine richtig toller Stock, der auch unter Belastung viel, viel Freude macht. Deutlich schwieriger war die Landung mit dem viel zu kleinen Kescher. Der Hakenköder war übrigens mehrere Woche in einer Knoblauchpampe eingelegt. Abgefüttert habe ich lediglich eine Handvoll zerdrückter Boilies. Die Feederrute hat am späten Nachmittag dann doch noch Fisch gebracht. Fangen konnte ich drei leine, als Rotaugen verkleidete Döbel.



Dir auch ein dickes Petri.
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter auch von mir ein herzliches Petri und danke für den detaillierten Bericht,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Petri. Bei uns gab es im Grunde nichts. War aber dennoch ein angenehmer Angeltag


----------



## feederbrassen

@Wuemmehunter 
Toller Einstand für die neue Rute. 
Da schläft man mit einem breiten grinsen im Gesicht ein.


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Ich glaube fest daran, dass diese Diskussion wie keine andere den "jetzt erst recht Gedanken" herausfordert und fördert!



Ich habe mit der Diskussion keine Probleme da wir sowohl als auch haben und auch angeln. Persöhnlich bin ich eher ein Freund von FD Rollen da ich Glaube, und ich meine das auch so, Glaube, dass die Bremsscheiben etwas größer sind und somit die Bremse auch feiner arbeitet. Hier kann nur jemand Abhilfe schaffen der die Rollen auch von Innen kennt und die Technik beurteilen kann.
Da ich während des Drills nicht an der Bremse rumfummel sondern dann den Zeigefinger auf den Spulenrand lege ist mir die leichtere Erreichbarkeit wurscht. Worauf ich beim Rollenkauf Wert lege, ist das gute Handling und dass ich mit dem Zeigefinger an den Spulenrand komme.

LG Heinz


----------



## Andal

Da es bei uns ja vorwiegend um Friedfische, in der Größe unterhalb des Karpfens geht, ist es nach m.M. sowas von wurscht, welchen Typ man benutzt und bevorzugt. Wir reden ja nicht vom Poppern auf GT's in den Tropen...


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber wuemmehunter, lieber phirania, lieber Matrix: Ein dickes Petri euch allen! 




D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Bei uns gab es im Grunde nichts. War aber dennoch ein angenehmer Angeltag



Aber am Grunde gab es ja dennoch einen Trostfisch!  Ich Prinzip haben Daniel und ich unsere Wurmruten vor unseren Füßen ausgelegt und ich habe nebenbei noch zeitweise halbherzig gefeedert. Bei mir gabs schnell einen Biss auf Wurm, den ich aber nicht verwandeln konnte, und Daniel hat zumindest zum Schluss noch eine Steinpackungsgrundel erwischen können und war damit zumindest entschneidert! 

Ich werd zur Ehrenrettung vermutlich morgen nochmal losziehen. Feedern am See, vielleicht auch nochmal kurz an den Bach, an dem ich heute Mittag noch tolle potentielle Döbelstandplätze ausmachen konnte. Liegt praktischerweise beides nicht weit voneinander entfernt. 


Daher Frage an euch (bzw eigentlich speziell unseren Brotflockenexperten Kochtopf): Brötchen oder reichen auch billige Toastscheiben aus dem Supermarkt? Letztere hab ich noch zuhause.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Daher Frage an euch (bzw eigentlich speziell unseren Brotflockenexperten Kochtopf): Brötchen oder reichen auch billige Toastscheiben aus dem Supermarkt? Letztere hab ich noch zuhause.


Ich bin kein Experte, ich angle nur gerne mit Brot - aber in meinen Augen macht man mit sammys super sandwich nix verkehrt weil es sich prima verdichten lässt als Hakenköder. Genau genommen angle ich gerne mit einem breadpunch (aus einem Kulistück gefeilt), nur wenn ich ungeduldig bin entfessle ich die Macht der Brotflocke (oder wenn ich den Punch vergessen habe). Brötchen geht natürlich auch, du könntest auch dein Toast ohne Rinde in den Mixer stecken und dann mit Brötchenkrume am Haken fischen, aber wenn das Toastbrot a) nicht Vollkorn ist und b) noch nicht alt ist langt es auch und hält mit ein wenig Vorbereitung bombenfest am haken


----------



## Tobias85

Top, vielen Dank!  darf ich fragen warum auf Döbel nicht gleich mit Brotflocke, sondern nur, wenn du ungeduldig wirst?


----------



## Kochtopf

Weil der Punch 'sauberer' ist und man mehr Köder aus einer Scheibe Brot bekommt. Mit der Flocke sind es eher vier-fünf hakenköder aus einer Scheibe und ich nehme eigentlich nie mehr als drei präparierte Scheiben mit (die Vorbereitung zum Hakenköder ist dir klar?) @Tobias85


----------



## Tobias85

In Ordnung. Ich dachte es hat vielleicht noch andere fangtechnische Gründe. 

Ja, die Vorbereitung ist mir bekannt. Eintüten, drauf Platz nehmen und stanzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, die Vorbereitung ist mir bekannt. Eintüten, drauf Platz nehmen und stanzen.


Sorry, ich neige zur Pedanterie (aus Berufswegen): walzen (Nudelholz), einfügen, 10 Sekunden Mikrowelle, Arschtasche


----------



## Andal

Wenn in der englischen Angelliteratur von Brot die Rede ist, dann wird ausnahmslos das Family Bread gemeint. Das findet bei uns am ehesten im Sandwich Toast sein Gegenstück. Das was wir Toast nennen, klebt meist zu wenig, ist zu trocken. Recht gut geeignet ist auch türkisches Fladenbrot, wobei hier verhältnismäßig viel Kruste zur Krume anfällt.

Aber der Fisherman braucht ja auch etwas zur Wurscht.


----------



## Welpi

Sooo, das erste mal Schnurwässern ist vorbei und war sehr schön. Bei 17 Grad und strahlendem Sonnenschein wars zwar definitiv im Wohlfühlbereich aber ich hab mir schon im Vorfeld nicht so grosse Fangchancen ausgerechent...seis drum, Hauptsache am Wasser. 

Sowas wie heute ist mir aber noch nie passiert: 
Nach ca. ner halben Stunde kamen die ersten vorsichtigen Zupfer an der Ultraleichtledger mit Made und Caster. Dann kamen auf einmal ca. 20 Karpfen-Punks von links nach rechts über den Platz geschwommen und haben mir komplett die Montage zerlegt...mir hats fast die Rute vom Bankstick genommen, so sind die in die Schnur geschwommen. Als die Rüssler weg waren hab ich noch etwas konsterniert wieder alles klargemacht, Köder kontrolliert, ausgelegt, ein Paar maden nachgeworfen...und schon kamen die Punks wieder vorbei, diesmal von rechts nach links...mit demselben Ergebnis. Ums kurz zu machen: Das ganze hat sich bis zum Schluss in ca. 10-Minütigen Abstand wiedeholt... Die Jungs zerzausen die Montage, zeigen mir grinsend den Flossenstrahl und verpissen sich wieder. 

Natürlich haben die sich für garnix interessiert...keine Made, kein Mais, kein Brotstück von der Stulle 

Als Montage hatte ich eine einfache Grundmontage, wie von FF beschrieben... Monoseitenarm mit Klemmbleien an einer Perle, Haken direkt an der Hauptschnur. Die Montage war höchst tüddelsüchtig, entweder bin ich zu blöd zum Werfen oder ich hab die noch nicht so ganz optimal. Hab mir jetzt mal Nubsies (Drennan run rigs und quick-change beads) geordert


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn in der englischen Angelliteratur von Brot die Rede ist, dann wird ausnahmslos das Family Bread gemeint. Das findet bei uns am ehesten im Sandwich Toast sein Gegenstück. Das was wir Toast nennen, klebt meist zu wenig, ist zu trocken. Recht gut geeignet ist auch türkisches Fladenbrot, wobei hier verhältnismäßig viel Kruste zur Krume anfällt.
> 
> Aber der Fisherman braucht ja auch etwas zur Wurscht.


Klar, der gemeine Nahkampftoast ist nicht Ideal  allerdings funktioniert er dennoch und ist mehr als ein Verlegenheitsköder. Ansonsten haben die Briten keinerlei Ahnung von Brot oder Kaffee und dementsprechend können die mir da viel erzählen  bei Rewe gibt es Weissbrot mit schwarzem Etikett, dass ist noch ein Quäntchen vor Sammys Super Sandwich anzusiedeln, zumindest in liquidierter Form da es enorm formstabil ist aber sich dennoch Flugs und fluffig auflöst am gewässergrund, beim Bäcker extra einen Laib zu erwerben habe ich nie gemacht, da sträubt sich was in mir


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sorry, ich neige zur Pedanterie (aus Berufswegen): walzen (Nudelholz), einfügen, 10 Sekunden Mikrowelle, Arschtasche



Aye cap'tain, die Mokrowellenprozedur war mir entfallen. Vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Erinnerung


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar, der gemeine Nahkampftoast ist nicht Ideal  allerdings funktioniert er dennoch und ist mehr als ein Verlegenheitsköder. Ansonsten haben die Briten keinerlei Ahnung von Brot oder Kaffee und dementsprechend können die mir da viel erzählen  bei Rewe gibt es Weissbrot mit schwarzem Etikett, dass ist noch ein Quäntchen vor Sammys Super Sandwich anzusiedeln, zumindest in liquidierter Form da es enorm formstabil ist aber sich dennoch Flugs und fluffig auflöst am gewässergrund, beim Bäcker extra einen Laib zu erwerben habe ich nie gemacht, da sträubt sich was in mir


Genau dieses Nichtwissen um essbares Brot macht es für den Angler aber aus. Englisches Family Bread ist wirklich grauenvoll, schmeckt nach rein gar nix... aber es pappt wundervoll und gibt genau die Flocken, die auch mal 20 min im Fluss aushalten.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hier im Ükel mit TELERUTE und HECKBREMSLER?
> Da sind aber einige der hiesigen Tacklefetischisten ganz kurz vor dem Infarkt....





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich war der Ükel für mich immer 'come as you are', klar gibt es schöne Ruten und Rollen aber das hier jemand gedisst wird wegen sowas banalem wie einer Telerute wäre neu, auch wenn es derzeit en vogue zu sein scheint beim Wort Heckbremse zu verfahren, als ob man bei der Geburt einen längeren Sauerstoffmangel erlitten hat. Im ernst: mir ist piepegal womit ihr fischt, wenn mich was anspricht frage ich nach, wenn wer mit nem Besenstiel und ner Fahrradkette auf Plötzen geht soll er doch



Liebe Leute, ich bin ja nicht ganz unschuldig an Heckbrems-Witzen (siehe „unverpixelt” gezeigte rote DAM), bin aber zu 100% bei Sir Alex. 

Eine liebevolles „Aufziehen” wegen Stil-Fragen, so wie @rhinefisher es tat, finde ich absolut okay. 
Hab es eher als kleine Spitze gegen den umlaufenden Tackle-Fetish-Virus gesehen, der ja wohl die meisten hier schon mal befallen hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Genau dieses Nichtwissen um essbares Brot macht es für den Angler aber aus. Englisches Family Bread ist wirklich grauenvoll, schmeckt nach rein gar nix... aber es pappt wundervoll und gibt genau die Flocken, die auch mal 20 min im Fluss aushalten.


Ich angle deutlich besser, wenn das jeweilige Brot zumindest getoastet und mit Butter genießbar ist


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich angle deutlich besser, wenn das jeweilige Brot zumindest getoastet und mit Butter genießbar ist


Ham & Eggs, a nice cup of coffee, some toast, butter an jam... and don't forget the papers!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aye cap'tain, die Mokrowellenprozedur war mir entfallen. Vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Erinnerung


Sorry, ich weiss dass das lästig ist, ich halte es nur für späteres nachlesen hilfreich, wenn es immer vollständig da steht, bitte nicht übel nehmen ! X-)


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> ... and don't forget the papers!



Most important...indeed. Wurde von mir schmerzlich vermisst als sich die Krautspätzle vehement verabschiedet haben


----------



## alexpp

geomas schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, ich bin ja nicht ganz unschuldig an Heckbrems-Witzen (siehe „unverpixelt” gezeigte rote DAM), bin aber zu 100% bei Sir Alex.
> 
> Eine liebevolles „Aufziehen” wegen Stil-Fragen, so wie @rhinefisher es tat, finde ich absolut okay.
> Hab es eher als kleine Spitze gegen den umlaufenden Tackle-Fetish-Virus gesehen, der ja wohl die meisten hier schon mal befallen hat.


Die Kritik von @Kochtopf kann ich deswegen aber nicht ganz verstehen. Mir ist tatsächlich ziemlich egal, ob jemand sehr günstige Ausrüstung hat oder eher edel erscheinen möchte und daran halt seine Freude hat. Besitze selber viel Zeugs (vor allem fürs Spinnfischen) von günstig bis teuer (aber nicht extrem überteuert). Die DAM Rolle sah übrigens schön aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Post war der Trigger aber nicht der Grund für mein rumgepampe


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sorry, ich weiss dass das lästig ist, ich halte es nur für späteres nachlesen hilfreich, wenn es immer vollständig da steht, bitte nicht übel nehmen ! X-)



Alles gut...und den Teil mit der Mikrowelle hatte ich vollständig vergessen, auch wenn ich das irgendwann schon mal gemacht habe. Das hilfreich war also wirklich ernst gemeint. 

Einen Schönheitsfehler hat die ganze Sache allerdings: In der Küche liegt nur Vollkornsandwich  Vielleicht probier ichs trotzdem damit, der kleine Drennan-Schwimmer hat heute nämlich in der Tat mein Herz erobert ich möchte ihn gerne meinen Döbeln vorführen.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Lieber Heinz, vielen Dank für den wunderbar geschriebenen Bericht!
Petri zum Plötz - Fisch ist Fisch. Und die Tarndöbel - nun ja, vielleicht kann man ihnen mit Schwimmbrot aus dem Weg gehen. Die typischen, ewig andauernden Bisse kenne ich vom Schweden-Urlaub (Krebse). Ein ganz übles Spiel, das die Biester mit den Nerven eines aufrechten Sportsmannes treiben!
Viel Erfolg für den morgigen Ansitz - möge die Revanche glücken!

@Tobias85 : Glückwunsch zu den Drennan-Posen! Die Glowtips-Antennas (und ihre Vorgänger - Stillwater Blue) mag ich besonders gerne. Top-Posen.

@Matrix85 : Sattes Petri zu den mehr als soliden Plötzen! Was für schöne Brummer!

@Wuemmehunter : Petri zum dem agilen Spiegler und danke für den schönen Bericht!
Schön, daß sich die neue TwinTip-Rute so gut geschlagen hat. Mir persönlich gefallen die sehr kurzen „Vordergriffe” (Terminus???) an vielen modernen Ruten nichts so sehr - ist sicher Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungsfrage.
Die von Dir erwähnte Maxima in gleicher Tragkraft kommt später am Abend auf meine neue alte Pin.
Danke für den „Warnhinweis” in Sachen rote Linsen.

@phirania : Petri heil! Die Bilder sehen nach einem entspannten Angeltag aus. 

@Welpi : haha, sehr schön geschrieben, Dein Erlebnis mit den Karpfen-Punks! So was hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Viel Erfolg mit den Drennan-Nubsies!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Alles gut...und den Teil mit der Mikrowelle hatte ich vollständig vergessen, auch wenn ich das irgendwann schon mal gemacht habe. Das hilfreich war also wirklich ernst gemeint.
> 
> Einen Schönheitsfehler hat die ganze Sache allerdings: In der Küche liegt nur Vollkornsandwich  Vielleicht probier ichs trotzdem damit, der kleine Drennan-Schwimmer hat heute nämlich in der Tat mein Herz erobert ich möchte ihn gerne meinen Döbeln vorführen.


Dann, mein lieber Tobias, würde ich mir zwei Brötchen holen und damit attackieren. Auf Vollkorn liegt kein segen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Post war der Trigger aber nicht der Grund für mein rumgepampe


Es ist halt nicht so einfach, Ironie als solche zu erkennen, oder sie für bare Anmache zu halten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist halt nicht so einfach, Ironie als solche zu erkennen, oder sie für bare Anmache zu halten.


Ach mein ironiedetektor funktioniert idr sogar ohne smilies, aber manchmal muss man einfach mal aussprechen was einem auf den Sack geht


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann, mein lieber Tobias, würde ich mir zwei Brötchen holen und damit attackieren. Auf Vollkorn liegt kein segen



BRÖTCHEN! Ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass man Sonntags ja Brötchen kaufen kann!  Besten Dank, vermutlich hast du mir grade den Döbelspaß morgen gerettet.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach mein ironiedetektor funktioniert idr sogar ohne smilies, aber manchmal muss man einfach mal aussprechen was einem auf den Sack geht


Ja du schon... aber so manch anderer!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> BRÖTCHEN! Ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass man Sonntags ja Brötchen kaufen kann!  Besten Dank, vermutlich hast du mir grade den Döbelspaß morgen gerettet.


Hoffentlich habe ich mich damit ins eigene Bein geschnitten


----------



## geomas

Mein kurzer Nach-der-Arbeit-Angel-Gang zum Fluß nebenan verlief unerfreulich. Evtl. schreib ich später mal was dazu.

Die frohe Botschaft: ich konnte mit ein paar ebenso hart wie präzise ausgeführten Handkantenschlägen auf meinen Kalender den sonntäglichen Nachmittag, den Montag und den Dienstag für Aktivitäten am Wasser freimachen. Das Wetter wird wohl nicht so toll, aber was solls. 

Mich ziehts wieder zum Teich, an eine bislang nicht beangelte Stelle:





Foto vom Dienstag, morgen ist es mit Sicherheit schon grüner dort.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, von deinem Trip zu lesen, unabhängig von Ergebnis )


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habe ich mich damit ins eigene Bein geschnitten



Das hoffe ich auch  Ich werde jedenfalls berichten!


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast : Lieber Heinz, vielen Dank für den wunderbar geschriebenen Bericht!
> Petri zum Plötz - Fisch ist Fisch. Und die Tarndöbel - nun ja, vielleicht kann man ihnen mit Schwimmbrot aus dem Weg gehen. Die typischen, ewig andauernden Bisse kenne ich vom Schweden-Urlaub (Krebse). Ein ganz übles Spiel, das die Biester mit den Nerven eines aufrechten Sportsmannes treiben!
> Viel Erfolg für den morgigen Ansitz - möge die Revanche glücken!
> 
> @Tobias85 : Glückwunsch zu den Drennan-Posen! Die Glowtips-Antennas (und ihre Vorgänger - Stillwater Blue) mag ich besonders gerne. Top-Posen.
> 
> @Matrix85 : Sattes Petri zu den mehr als soliden Plötzen! Was für schöne Brummer!
> 
> @Wuemmehunter : Petri zum dem agilen Spiegler und danke für den schönen Bericht!
> Schön, daß sich die neue TwinTip-Rute so gut geschlagen hat. Mir persönlich gefallen die sehr kurzen „Vordergriffe” (Terminus???) an vielen modernen Ruten nichts so sehr - ist sicher Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungsfrage.
> Die von Dir erwähnte Maxima in gleicher Tragkraft kommt später am Abend auf meine neue alte Pin.
> Danke für den „Warnhinweis” in Sachen rote Linsen.
> 
> @phirania : Petri heil! Die Bilder sehen nach einem entspannten Angeltag aus.
> 
> @Welpi : haha, sehr schön geschrieben, Dein Erlebnis mit den Karpfen-Punks! So was hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Viel Erfolg mit den Drennan-Nubsies!



War in der Tat ein entspannter Angeltag.
Aber auch die Vorbereitung für morgen aufs Anangeln am See.


----------



## geomas

#hair-rig

Kurze technische Frage an die Experten: ich möchte an einem Öhrhaken ein Haar befestigen, diesen aber nicht per „Knotenlosen-Knoten” an der Schnur montieren. 
Als Haar-Material würd ich der Einfachkeit halber dünne Mono nehmen. Momentan favorisiere ich die Methode, mit der dünnen Mono den bekannten Knotless-knot zu „täuen” und die Hauptschnur mit einem normalen Knoten am Haken zu befestigen, die dünne Mono oberhalb des Öhrs einfach knapp abschneiden (muß ja nichts halten)..
Sachdienliche Hinweise?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich würde wohl einfach die Mono weit oben am Hakenschenken mit einem Grinnerknoten befestigen, muss ja nicht viel Zug aushalten. Wenn du mit Mono den No-Knot machst und anschließend der Zug auf das obere Ende fehlt, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sich die Windungen wieder lockern. Vielleicht auch nicht, aber beim Grinner hättest du das Problem auf keinen Fall.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, werd ich probieren!


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg


----------



## phirania

Recht frisch heute morgen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Kurze technische Frage an die Experten: ich möchte an einem Öhrhaken ein Haar befestigen
> Momentan favorisiere ich die Methode, mit der dünnen Mono den bekannten Knotless-knot zu „täuen” und die Hauptschnur mit einem normalen Knoten am Haken zu befestigen


Sehr wichtig ist dabei  nach einem mir widerfahrenen Erlebnis, dass Vorfachschnur (evtl. durchgehende Hauptschnur) und Haar-Schnur wirklich nicht dieselbe sind und nicht in einem einzigen egal wie kunstvollen Knoten "effizient" gebunden sind.

Mir hat nämlich mal ein Karpfen in sehr besonders einsichtiger Klarwassersituation (Sommerhitze usw.) vorgeführt, dass er nach rund halbstündigem gemütlichen Anschauen (Posenfischen flach) und kleinen anpickernden Scout-Testfischen (Rotaugen 10cm) mit dem gezielten Beißen und Klauen des Köderbrockens am Haar gleich den gesamten Knoten sprengen kann  und das auch gezielt sozusagen vorsätzlich tat - wenn der Haken gar nicht zum Zuge kommt und im Effekt so auch sofort demontiert wird. Anbisskraft/schlag >3,5kg 0.18mm Schnur.
War 'ne ganz deftige shocking Watsche erstmal  , zumal im Schwarm rundherum auch "Wildschweine" auf gute Sicht mitschwammen.


----------



## Matrix85

Das Wasser ist auch noch sehr klar. Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und Spaß. 
Ich geh später auch noch mal los, vielleicht mal mit method versuchen am Altrhein? 
Was meint ihr? 
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Matrix85

geomas schrieb:


> #hair-rig
> 
> Kurze technische Frage an die Experten: ich möchte an einem Öhrhaken ein Haar befestigen, diesen aber nicht per „Knotenlosen-Knoten” an der Schnur montieren.
> Als Haar-Material würd ich der Einfachkeit halber dünne Mono nehmen. Momentan favorisiere ich die Methode, mit der dünnen Mono den bekannten Knotless-knot zu „täuen” und die Hauptschnur mit einem normalen Knoten am Haken zu befestigen, die dünne Mono oberhalb des Öhrs einfach knapp abschneiden (muß ja nichts halten)..
> Sachdienliche Hinweise?



Am Öhr ein einfachen Knoten und dann am Schenkel mit einem Stück Tube fixieren. 
Sonst gibt es so viele fehlbisse 
Gruß


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Recht frisch heute morgen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321673


Sieht ja richtig vielversprechend aus, der kleine See. Wie tief ist es an der Angelstelle? Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## phirania

Der See ist ca 1,80 bis 2,00 meter tief / flach.


----------



## geomas

@phirania : Viel Erfolg beim Anangeln! 

@Matrix85 : Danke für den Tipp! Ein Stückchen Schlauch hab ich auf dem Haken.

@Nordlichtangler : Danke! Ich muß mal etwas experimentieren mit den Haar-Montagen, der Schnurbruch neulich erfolgte exakt am „knotenlosen Knoten” (sorgfältig gebunden). 
Vermutlich ist man nie 100-prozentig gegen Verluste sicher, solange man nicht permanent mit sehr derben Montagen angelt.


----------



## phirania

Erster in diesem Jahr...
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 321677
Anhang anzeigen 321677


----------



## phirania




----------



## geomas

^  Petri! Schöner Spiegler!


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bingo, ein schönes Tier! Petri, phirania. Du hast wenigstens einen vernünftig dimensionierten Kescher dabei. Was für ein Köder?


----------



## Tobias85

Phirania, auch von mir ein Petri! 

@geomas: Was für ein Öhr haben denn deine Haken? Bei manchen Haken ist noch eine minimale Naht zu erkennen, wo das Drahtende des Öhrs wieder auf den Schenkel trifft. Wegen dieser Kante, an der die Schnur aber direkt langgeht, sollen sich solche Öhre nicht für No-Knot eignen lese ich immer wieder. Wenn die Lücke verschweißt ist und alles glatte Übergänge sind, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @geomas: Was für ein Öhr haben denn deine Haken? Bei manchen Haken ist noch eine minimale Naht zu erkennen, wo das Drahtende des Öhrs wieder auf den Schenkel trifft. Wegen dieser Kante, an der die Schnur aber direkt langgeht, sollen sich solche Öhre nicht für No-Knot eignen lese ich immer wieder. Wenn die Lücke verschweißt ist und alles glatte Übergänge sind, sollte es keine Probleme geben.



Vollkommen richtig, diese Naht oder auch scharfe Kante kann mit der Schnur sehr schnell kurzen Prozess machen. Bei Mono geht das besonders schnell.
Die Frage ist nur, gibt es überhaupt Öhrhaken in den für Friedfische passenden Größen, dessen Öhr verschweißt ist?
Ich kenne sie nur in deutlich größeren Ausmaßen, das würdet ihr hier aber eher als Gaff dann bezeichnen.
Generell würde ich bei recht dünner Mono auf No-Knot tunlichst verzichten, selbst bei deutlich mehr Windungen und zus. Sicherung der Wicklung (übergez. Schlauchstück) hätte ich da kein Vertrauen drin.
Für diese Art der Verbindung wäre mir die Schnur eindeutig zu dünn, da käme mir ein guter Knoten lieber.


----------



## Andal

Das getrennte Binden von Vorfach und Haar habe ich schon lange vor meiner Blicklähmung aufgegeben. Zu viel Fummelei, die MIR am Ende nix bringt. Lieber ansehen, auf welcher Seite der Draht "reingeht". Und dann eben in die andere Richtung wickeln. Oder gleich den VMC Mystic Haken benützen. Der hat verlötete Öhre. Da kann nix abfrickeln.

Für ganz kleine Köder gibt es ja dann auch noch die Oprtion, den Pellet, Bolie... per Baitband direkt an den Haken zu koppeln. Funktioniert auch recht gut. Icj habe eh die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei kleiner werdenderen Haken das "Haar" ruhig immer steifer ausfallen darf.


----------



## rutilus69

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle, die sich heute am Wasser rumgetrieben haben.
Auch hier war es heute früh noch recht kalt. Aber ich wollte ja unbedingt die neue Pin einweihen. Also alles ins Auto und ab an den Kanal.
Kurz die Stelle ausgelotet und raus mit der Montage. Die Pin kam an der Aqualite Float zum Einsatz. Als Pose ein shouldered Stick an 0.16er Hauptschnur und 0.12er Vorfach mit einem 12er Haken. Erstmal ein Maiskorn dran und bei der ersten Drift auch gleich die erste Plötze




Kein Riese, aber entschneidert 

Danach wurde es etwas zäh, also ein bisschen angefüttert und nach einer Weile ging es recht gut zur Sache. Plötzen zwischen 25 und 30 cm und Brassen von 30 - 40 cm.
Alles in allem ein schöner Tag am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Also, also,
ich war draussen kann aber vor Schock und Wut jetzt keinen zusammenhängenden Bericht liefern. Dieser Tag hätte eine Sternstunde werden können, alles wie bereits beschrieben, wunderbare Fische balgten sich ums Tulip, und dann schlug das Schicksal zu:
In Gestalt zweier Kollegen, die wir wohl alle kennen, "Old Man" Dosenmais und Mr. Flecktarn. Die beiden wurden Zeugen, wie ich einen schönen Fisch landen konnte und beschlossen dann, mir für den Rest des Nachmittages Gesellschaft zu leisten. Old Man Dosenmais stellte sich links hinter meinen Stuhl, etwas oberhalb um besser von den Fischen gesehen zu werden und genau beobachten zu können was ich grade mache. Mr. Flecktarns Position hingegen war rechts von mir, etwas näher am Wasser, genau in der Anhiebschneise meiner Rute und perfekt platziert um mir durch Schwenken seines Realtree Rutenfutterals meinen Swim zu erklären. Seltsamerweise wurde ich immer schweigsamer, was vielleicht an meinem gefrierenden Lächeln lag, also haben die Beiden dann ein Gespräch angefangen. Blöd das ich so unpraktisch und aufdringlich zwischen den beiden neuen besten Kumpels der Brandenburger Anglerschaft sass, so mussten die beiden fast schreien um sich gegenseitig verständlich zu machen. Immerhin waren sie fast 2m voneinander entfernt.
Der Rest von dem, was ein wunderbarer Fangtag hätte sein können, ging dann im Kugelhagel von "Früahamwaimma.." und "DiesJahrhattichschonzwanzichMetahechte.." zu Boden. Anderthalb Stunden dauerte das Bombardemang. Hab auf die Uhr geguckt.
Minimax


EDIT: Oh, sorry, Petri allen Fängern, ich muss das diesmal kollektiv machen, erstmal runterkommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, also,
> ich war draussen kann aber vor Schock und Wut jetzt keinen zusammenhängenden Bericht liefern. Dieser Tag hätte eine Sternstunde werden können, alles wie bereits beschrieben, wunderbare Fische balgten sich ums Tulip, und dann schlug das Schicksal zu:
> In Gestalt zweier Kollegen, die wir wohl alle kennen, "Old Man" Dosenmais und Mr. Flecktarn. Die beiden wurden Zeugen, wie ich einen schönen Fisch landen konnte und beschlossen dann, mir für den Rest des Nachmittages Gesellschaft zu leisten. Old Man Dosenmais stellte sich links hinter meinen Stuhl, etwas oberhalb um besser von den Fischen gesehen zu werden und genau beobachten zu können was ich grade mache. Mr. Flecktarns Position hingegen war rechts von mir, etwas näher am Wasser, genau in der Anhiebschneise meiner Rute und perfekt platziert um mir durch Schwenken seines Realtree Rutenfutterals meinen Swim zu erklären. Blöd das ich so unpraktisch und aufdringlich zwischen den beiden neuen besten Kumpels der Brandenburger Anglerschaft sass, so mussten die beiden fast schreien um sich gegenseitig verständlich zu machen. Immerhin waren sie fast 2m voneinander entfernt.
> Der Rest von dem, was ein wunderbarer Fangtag hätte sein können, ging dann im Kugelhagel von "Früahamwaimma.." und "DiesJahrhattichschonzwanzichMetahechte.." zu Boden. Anderthalb Stunden dauerte das Bombardemang. Hab auf die Uhr geguckt.
> Minimax
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, sorry, Petri allen Fängern, ich muss das diesmal kollektiv machen, erstmal runterkommen.



Mein Beileid. Diese Frühlingsgreise in Tarnkleidung auf missionarischer Mission, die Welt von ihren Plumsanglerweisheiten in Kenntnis zu setzen, lösen bei mir immer Schaum vor dem Mund aus. Zwischen all dem Hagel dieser Phrasen ist selten Sonne. Es sind schwarze Stunden einer sonst so tollen Zeit am Wasser.

Ich tröste dich aber, mein Hochwasserwiesenpickern war ebenfalls von Tiefschlägen und nicht zu lösenden Problemen begleitet. Mund abwischen, weiter machen.

Vor dem Angeln:











Nach dem Angeln:


----------



## Hering 58

Du machst immer gute Bilder.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, also,
> ich war draussen kann aber vor Schock und Wut jetzt keinen zusammenhängenden Bericht liefern. Dieser Tag hätte eine Sternstunde werden können, alles wie bereits beschrieben, wunderbare Fische balgten sich ums Tulip, und dann schlug das Schicksal zu:
> In Gestalt zweier Kollegen, die wir wohl alle kennen, "Old Man" Dosenmais und Mr. Flecktarn. Die beiden wurden Zeugen, wie ich einen schönen Fisch landen konnte und beschlossen dann, mir für den Rest des Nachmittages Gesellschaft zu leisten. Old Man Dosenmais stellte sich links hinter meinen Stuhl, etwas oberhalb um besser von den Fischen gesehen zu werden und genau beobachten zu können was ich grade mache. Mr. Flecktarns Position hingegen war rechts von mir, etwas näher am Wasser, genau in der Anhiebschneise meiner Rute und perfekt platziert um mir durch Schwenken seines Realtree Rutenfutterals meinen Swim zu erklären. Seltsamerweise wurde ich immer schweigsamer, was vielleicht an meinem gefrierenden Lächeln lag, also haben die Beiden dann ein Gespräch angefangen. Blöd das ich so unpraktisch und aufdringlich zwischen den beiden neuen besten Kumpels der Brandenburger Anglerschaft sass, so mussten die beiden fast schreien um sich gegenseitig verständlich zu machen. Immerhin waren sie fast 2m voneinander entfernt.
> Der Rest von dem, was ein wunderbarer Fangtag hätte sein können, ging dann im Kugelhagel von "Früahamwaimma.." und "DiesJahrhattichschonzwanzichMetahechte.." zu Boden. Anderthalb Stunden dauerte das Bombardemang. Hab auf die Uhr geguckt.
> Minimax
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, sorry, Petri allen Fängern, ich muss das diesmal kollektiv machen, erstmal runterkommen.


Autsch, mein Beileid. Genau vor solchen Begegnungen der dritten Art habe ich Angst. Da sind mir die kleenen Stöpsel  die mir Löcher in den Bauch fragen, deutlich lieber. 
Wärsze mal an den Kanal gekommen, da war Ruhe heute.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.
> Ich tröste dich aber, mein Hochwasserwiesenpickern war ebenfalls von Tiefschlägen und nicht zu lösenden Problemen begleitet. Mund abwischen, weiter machen.



Danke mein Lieber,
wahre Aufheiterung würde mir Nachricht eines tollen Fanges von Hochwassersilber spenden, so leiden wir gemeinsam- und die wirklich schönen Bilder (v.A. Vorher-nachher) lassen mich mein trauriges Los (Also, nicht das ich mich rein ergebnismässig beklagen könnte: immerhin 6 Fische -aber die Freude ist getrübt, und ich bin nervlich zerrüttet).
Mal sehen, was heut noch so reinkommt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke mein Lieber,
> wahre Aufheiterung würde mir Nachricht eines tollen Fanges von Hochwassersilber spenden, so leiden wir gemeinsam- und die wirklich schönen Bilder (v.A. Vorher-nachher) lassen mich mein trauriges Los (Also, nicht das ich mich ergebnismässig beklagen könnte: immerhin 6 Fische).
> Mal sehen, was heut noch so reinkommt,
> hg
> Minimax



Ich hatte schon Bisse und Fische waren auch zu sehen, aber der Kampf gegen die natürliche Nahrung ist so schwer, wie ich es nie zuvor erleben durfte. Dicht am Ufer konnte ich zig Larven/Würmer sehen. Der Wind und das flache Wasser rieten mir aus Erfahrung zum Pickern, diese mutige Vorabentscheidung durchkreuzte aber auch alles danach. Das Gras wickelte sich förmlichst um den Köder, der ganze Boden ist ja Wiese. Das Spannen der Schnur bei leichten Gewichten war Millimeterarbeit, ein schweres Blei wollte ich aber nicht verwenden. Es wäre mir zu Laut gewesen.

Da war ich zu Naiv, das nächste Mal muss die Pose wieder herhalten!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax, es ist sehr schade, dass die beiden Gestalten dir das Angeln heute so versaut haben. Das machen dann die schönsten Fische auch nicht wett.

Mein Angeltag in wenigen Worten: Alle guten Dinge sind drei

3 verschiedene Gewässer
3 verschiedene Methoden
3 verschiedene Wege zu Schneidern

Eben kurz vor Schluss kam noch ein anderer Angler vorbei (Mitte/Ende Dreißig, aber erst seit nem halben Jahr am Angeln) mit seinem kleinen Knirps im Schlepptau. Der setzte sich auch zu mir, war aber glücklicherweise von der angenehmen Sorte. Als er mir erzählte, dass er ja mit der Spinnrute Angeln geht, weils ja am einfachsten ist, hab ich ein wenig vom Döbelangeln und Rotaugen Feedern erzählt und er war ganz hellhörig. Meine Herren, die Saat ist gepflanzt, schauen wir, ob sie sich entwickelt. 

Und rutilus, natürlich Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der setzte sich auch zu mir, war aber glücklicherweise von der angenehmen Sorte.



Danke, Tobias, und schön das es ein für dich ein guter Tag trotz Fischfreiheit war. Und natürlich kann man nicht oft genug betonen, das die Mehrzahl der Kollegen ganz nette Zeitgenossen sind, auch Old Man Dosenmais und Mr. Flecktarn waren auf ihre Art freundlich und an meiner Methode interessiert- sie merkten einfach nicht wie sehr sie mir auf den Wecker gingen.

Und jetzt nochmal anständig:
@Phirinha, Petri zum schönen Karpfen, da ist das langersehnte Anangeln ja ein voller Erfolg geworden, und auch dem @rutilus69 ein kräftiges Petri, so ein Posenangeln mit vielen Bissen ist eigentlich eine der schönsten Methoden- mir scheint, in unserer Gegend begrüßen die Fische jetzt auch den Frühling,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Phirania, von mir natürlich auch noch Petri zum Karpfen und zum Sieg,  beides habe ich hier vollkommen übergangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ich muß mal etwas experimentieren mit den Haar-Montagen, der Schnurbruch neulich erfolgte exakt am „knotenlosen Knoten” (sorgfältig gebunden).
> Vermutlich ist man nie 100-prozentig gegen Verluste sicher, solange man nicht permanent mit sehr derben Montagen angelt.


Experimentieren besonders mit Belastungstests, sofern Du fein angeln willst.  Auch das von mir beschriebene Haar abreissen.
Bei derbe Montage ist es klar, aber man will ja wegen der Fangaussichten lieber so fein wie möglich. 
Damit steigt der Experimentier- und Testaufwand immens an, man braucht Zeit und vor allem ruhige Zeit.
Insofern ist Hakenbinden am Wasser bei mir gar nicht sinnig drin, dort geht es nur mit viel Overhead, also sagen wir mal so um 2 Schnurstärken dicker; 014->016->018 passt dann immer.
Früher hatte ich mal viel Zeit für jeden gebundenen kleinen Haken, gerade solche wurden nach dem Binden einzeln Eimer-getestet, da war der Ehrgeiz und Zeit voll da.  

Bei mir stehen 2 neue Vorfachschnüre an, eben auch vorher testen. Ich benutze für die Plättchenhaken die kleine Bindemaschine, geht schneller, gleichmäßigere Knotenlage, und schont die Nerven.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Phirania, von mir natürlich auch noch Petri zum Karpfen und zum Sieg,  beides habe ich hier vollkommen übergangen.


Schließ mich dem einfach mal an , habe nicht mehr alle Beiträge im Thread lesen können.


----------



## phirania

Erstmal Allen FÄNGERN ein dickes Petri.
Und danke für die Petris .
Anangeln hat es leider nur für Platz 2 gereicht.
Aber es war ein schöner Tag am Wasser mit vielen netten Leuten..


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Erstmal Allen FÄNGERN ein dickes Petri.
> Und danke für die Petris .
> Anangeln hat es leider nur für Platz 2 gereicht.
> Aber es war ein schöner Tag am Wasser mit vielen netten Leuten..


Bis guter 2.geworden und Spaß am Wasser hattes  du auch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Angeltag in wenigen Worten: Alle guten Dinge sind drei
> 
> 3 verschiedene Gewässer
> 3 verschiedene Methoden
> 3 verschiedene Wege zu Schneidern



Wo warst du denn überall? Das war ja schon ein recht großer Angeltrip


----------



## Andal

Wochenende vorbei, Spaziergänger wieder daheim...

Das sollte für ein paar angenehme Stunden ausreichend sein. Ich mag Wochentage.


----------



## alexpp

Der arme @Minimax 
Kann das sehr gut verstehen. Was Angelausflüge betrifft, bin ich ein ziemlicher Einzelgänger und bei solchen Begegnungen nicht gerade froh. Außer natürlich mit Verwandten oder Bekannten.


----------



## Andal

The 2019 Revier - Hönninger Seite...


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Bisse und Fische waren auch zu sehen, aber der Kampf gegen die natürliche Nahrung ist so schwer, wie ich es nie zuvor erleben durfte. Dicht am Ufer konnte ich zig Larven/Würmer sehen. Der Wind und das flache Wasser rieten mir aus Erfahrung zum Pickern, diese mutige Vorabentscheidung durchkreuzte aber auch alles danach. Das Gras wickelte sich förmlichst um den Köder, der ganze Boden ist ja Wiese. Das Spannen der Schnur bei leichten Gewichten war Millimeterarbeit, ein schweres Blei wollte ich aber nicht verwenden. Es wäre mir zu Laut gewesen.
> 
> Da war ich zu Naiv, das nächste Mal muss die Pose wieder herhalten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321692


Da wäre ein Slow sinking feeder bestimmt effektiv gewesen. 
Das nächste mal wird’s besser. Pegel fällt ja nach und nach.


----------



## Tricast

6 Rotaugen, 3 Brassen, 1 Ukel und eine Schleie war heute das Ergebnis am Teich.

LG Heinz


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Pegel fällt ja nach und nach.


Leider. Mir ist viel Wasser viel lieber.


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Leider. Mir ist viel Wasser viel lieber.


Zum spazieren schon, aber für das angeln am Hauptstrom ist Hochwasser nicht besonders gut


----------



## Andal

Je mehr Wasser wir haben, desto näher stehen die Fische am Ufer in den "Rinnen" die man nur bei Niedrigwasser grad so eben sieht. Viel ist mehr und viel bequemer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> In Gestalt zweier Kollegen, die wir wohl alle kennen, "Old Man" Dosenmais und Mr. Flecktarn. Die beiden wurden Zeugen, wie ich einen schönen Fisch landen konnte und beschlossen dann, mir für den Rest des Nachmittages Gesellschaft zu leisten. Old Man Dosenmais stellte sich links hinter meinen Stuhl, etwas oberhalb um besser von den Fischen gesehen zu werden und genau beobachten zu können was ich grade mache. Mr. Flecktarns Position hingegen war rechts von mir, etwas näher am Wasser, *genau in der Anhiebschneise meiner Rute*



Jetzt habe ich das auch gefunden, mein Trost  sei mit Dir.

Irgendwie machst Du aber was falsch, gerade in der Rutenschneise, oder hast den falschen Anti-Köder dran.
Also zwei voll peitschende Seitenwürfe sollte doch links und rechts je 4m schon mal frei mähen können.
Ansonsten holt man den guten alten Effzett min. 30g mit 1/0 Drilling superrattenscharf raus, prüfen "Der geht durch jeden Knochen!", sattelt die 3m Spinnrute oder gerne da noch länger (immer für Sonderfälle dabei) und peitscht sich den Raum mit Rundumdrehwurfpirouette wie ein Kugelstoßer frei, "Obacht!" und Freie Bahn.
Irgendsowas geht immer.
Sonst musst Du auf Spezialwasserpfeife Superexhauster "Zum Mücken verscheuchen!" oder ähnliches aufsatteln!


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> 6 Rotaugen, 3 Brassen, 1 Ukel und eine Schleie war heute das Ergebnis am Teich.
> 
> LG Heinz



Na das ist doch mal ne trockene Ansage! Petri heil!
Hat die Drennan-Schnäppchen-Feeder-Rute und die damit verbundene Methode den Unterschied gemacht?


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Kenn ich, hast mein volles Beileid. 

Disclaimer: Ich wechsele auch gerne mal einen Satz oder 2 mit anderen Anglern, hoffe aber sehr, nicht zu nerven.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 3 verschiedene Wege zu Schneidern


So ein gekonntes Schneidern ist aber doch noch erklärungsbedürftig, wenigstens mit der Hitliste der hinten liegenden Methoden!


----------



## geomas

@phirania : Ein schöner Tag am Wasser mit netten Menschen, dicken Fischen und bei gutem Wetter: klingt wie der perfekte Sonntag.

@rutilus69 : Herzliches Petri zu Deiner Strecke mit der Pin! Die Plötz sehen richtig moppelig aus. Hat bestimmt ne Menge Spaß gemacht mit dem neuen „altmodischen” Tackle.

@Fantastic Fishing : Ja, manche Tage... . Bin schon gespannt, ob die Pose den Unterschied unter diesen bedingungen macht.

@Tobias85 : Manchmal ist der Wurm drin... Hoffentlich waren die neuen Drennan-Posen nicht mit negativem Karma-Dings geladen.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne trockene Ansage! Petri heil!
> Hat die Drennan-Schnäppchen-Feeder-Rute und die damit verbundene Methode den Unterschied gemacht?



Geomas, oh Geomas, wer sagt denn das ich die Fische hatte? Nein, die wurden mit einer Peter van der Willik light Feeder und quietsch gelben Futter gefangen; Hakenköder waren Maden. Wer könnte das wohl gewesen sein???? 
Ich hatte 1 kleines Rotauge und ein Superwinzling als Grundel. 
Ich möchte aber weiter nicht darüber reden oder schreiben und bin auch nicht erreichbar.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Heinz, nimm es wie ein abgeklärter Mann und lasse ihr den Triumph für kurze Zeit! 
Gegen eine "4-Zylinder Rute" hattest du ja quasi keine Chance ...

Liest sie eigentlich hier (heimlich) mit und holt sich gar neue Tips?


----------



## geomas

Danke für die vielen praktischen Hinweise in Sachen Haar am Haken!

Gestern Abend waren Augen&Geist wohl schon zu müde, meine Knoten-Versuche waren zwar haltbar, aber nicht unbedingt schön und kaum reproduzierbar.
Heute Nachmittag hab ich erneut geschneidert - an der Posenrute gab es jede Menge Nibbel-Bisse, ein Mini-Brassen verabschiedete sich kurz vor dem Landgang und zerstörte damit die Hoffnung, es könnten sich vorsichtige Schleien am Pellet zu schaffen machen.
An der „passiven” Rute gab es nur Zupfer - keine Ahnung, ob es ebenfalls jugendliche Fischis waren.
War ansonsten aber wunderbar - hatte die dicke Jacke abgelegt, saß mitten in der Sonne, am frühen Nachmittag hörte ich aus der Ferne mehrfachen Torjubel (der Tabellenletzte hat auswärts gegen den Tabellenführer gewonnen) und ansonsten war himmlische Ruh.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Liest sie eigentlich hier (heimlich) mit und holt sich gar neue Tips?


Die meisten wären sehr froh, wenn sie angeln könnten, wie Susanne es kann!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aber Heinz schreibt was er vorhat ... 

Die neue Feeder wurde jedenfalls irgendwie nicht richtig fängig, das ist schonmal schade.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die neue Feeder wurde jedenfalls irgendwie nicht richtig fängig, das ist schonmal schade.


Auch so eine mich sehr bewegende Frage. *Welcher Fisch wird wie eine neue Rute "entjungfern"?* Meistens kommt es ja da dann ganz anders, als man so plant.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, also,
> ich war draussen kann aber vor Schock und Wut jetzt keinen zusammenhängenden Bericht liefern. Dieser Tag hätte eine Sternstunde werden können, alles wie bereits beschrieben, wunderbare Fische balgten sich ums Tulip, und dann schlug das Schicksal zu:
> In Gestalt zweier Kollegen, die wir wohl alle kennen, "Old Man" Dosenmais und Mr. Flecktarn. Die beiden wurden Zeugen, wie ich einen schönen Fisch landen konnte und beschlossen dann, mir für den Rest des Nachmittages Gesellschaft zu leisten. Old Man Dosenmais stellte sich links hinter meinen Stuhl, etwas oberhalb um besser von den Fischen gesehen zu werden und genau beobachten zu können was ich grade mache. Mr. Flecktarns Position hingegen war rechts von mir, etwas näher am Wasser, genau in der Anhiebschneise meiner Rute und perfekt platziert um mir durch Schwenken seines Realtree Rutenfutterals meinen Swim zu erklären. Seltsamerweise wurde ich immer schweigsamer, was vielleicht an meinem gefrierenden Lächeln lag, also haben die Beiden dann ein Gespräch angefangen. Blöd das ich so unpraktisch und aufdringlich zwischen den beiden neuen besten Kumpels der Brandenburger Anglerschaft sass, so mussten die beiden fast schreien um sich gegenseitig verständlich zu machen. Immerhin waren sie fast 2m voneinander entfernt.
> Der Rest von dem, was ein wunderbarer Fangtag hätte sein können, ging dann im Kugelhagel von "Früahamwaimma.." und "DiesJahrhattichschonzwanzichMetahechte.." zu Boden. Anderthalb Stunden dauerte das Bombardemang. Hab auf die Uhr geguckt.
> Minimax
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, sorry, Petri allen Fängern, ich muss das diesmal kollektiv machen, erstmal runterkommen.


 

Ärgerlich sowas.
Ich mag das auch nicht. Vor allem merkt jeder normale Mensch ob es dem auf die Pelle gerückten gefällt oder nicht, das er mit belanglosen Zeug zugequatscht wird. Aber solche Hampelmänner gibt es leider viel zu viele. Dem kann man entgegen wirken indem man direkt in dem Moment wo man denkt jetzt wird es zu viel, sagt, Leute, ich will hier einfach in Ruhe angeln, geht doch bitte ein paar Meter weiter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nachdem ich heute knapp 1,5t bewegt (und auf meinem Anwesen Regensicher verteilt habe) und die Gelegenheit genutzt habe, vor dem reinigen sämtlicher waagerechter Flächen noch schnell den Boden im späteren Kinderzimmer zu nivellieren bin ich ziemlich im Sack und bin mir sicher, an Minimaxens Stelle esklierend auf die Situation einzuwirken bis die ahlen Knispel geflohen wären - wie dem auch sei: allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri Heil und allen Schneidern ein nicht weniger herzliches  00 Schneider, 00 Schneider, Schneider schneider


----------



## Andal

@Minimax du bist bisweilen zu gut für diese Welt. Solche Gestalten lassen sich auch verbal entfernen - geht ganz flux!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend an die Herren Döbelallerartüberlister .......

Da mein Saisonstart traditionell in den Niederlanden stattfindet (nächste Woche, ick freu mir wie Bolle), beschränke ich mich in der Heimat z.Z. darauf, meinen vertrauenswürdigen Sportsfreunden den ein oder anderen Tipp zu geben....... 
Heute hats mal wieder gefruchtet ..... 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax du bist bisweilen zu gut für diese Welt. Solche Gestalten lassen sich auch verbal entfernen - geht ganz flux!


Dafür schuf der HERR die Beleidigungspeitsche

@cyprinusbarbus Petri Heil zu den tollen Fängen und ein betretenes Kopfschütteln zu dem martialischen karpfenbild


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür schuf der HERR die Beleidigungspeitsche


Manchmal hilft es nur noch Fönfrisuren zu verpassen!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@cyprinusbarbus Petri Heil zu den tollen Fängen und ein betretenes Kopfschütteln zu dem martialischen karpfenbild [/QUOTE]

Diese Bilder mad ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber der Gierhals hat den Tauwurm wirklich soweit inhaliert, das mit dem Hakenlöser kein rankommen war.... Davon ab war das mal ein Top- Schleie/Hecht-Gewässer, aber seit ein paar Jahren werden da zentnerweise Bespassungskarpfen verklappt, da finde ich regulierende Eingriffe absolut in Ordnung .......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Diese Bilder mad ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber der Gierhals hat den Tauwurm wirklich soweit inhaliert, das mit dem Hakenlöser kein rankommen war.... Davon ab war das mal ein Top- Schleie/Hecht-Gewässer, aber seit ein paar Jahren werden da zentnerweise Bespassungskarpfen verklappt, da finde ich regulierende Eingriffe absolut in Ordnung .......
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Klar sind sie das und es geht mir nicht um die Entnahme, die ist allen deine Entscheidung und nicht zu beanstanden, sondern um die 12l Blut auf dem Bild


----------



## Andal

@cyprinusbarbus sag ihm halt einfach, er soll vor dem Foddo abbuzze. Kein Thema mehr.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Iss schon klar, aber Hauptsache, die Schleie ist nach wirklich extrem kurzem Landgang wieder unversehrt in ihrem Habitat gelandet .....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

@Andal, @Kochtopf ,
vielen Dank liebe Freunde, für Euren Zuspruch, ihr kennt mich ja und wisst das ich gelegentlich Schwierigkeiten habe, meinen Unmut zu äußern, gegen so manche Zeitgenossen ist mir einfach kein Kraut gewachsen...kicher..( )
Aber was solls: Ich bin schon wieder janz jelassen, und ne tolle Strecke wars ja bis dahin- ich hoffe ich komm bald wieder ans Wasser und wünsch Euch natürlich auch selbiges!

@cyprinusbarbus : Petri , tolle Fische sinds beide allemal, und ein Photo mit Ketchup kann halt auch mal vorkommen,
hg und tight lines
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> aber der Gierhals hat den Tauwurm wirklich soweit inhaliert, das mit dem Hakenlöser kein rankommen war....


Und ich dachte schon: Aha, ein echter Karpfenschnabulierer-Gourmet 

Wie du schreibst, helft den Armen Schleien, und Esox reguliert solche Carps leider nicht mehr nieder.

Ich bin immer grundsätzlich für ein 1) Reality-Bild mit Blut und 2) ein Beauty-Bild geputzt ohne Blut


----------



## Andal

@Minimax auf dem ÜkT können wir deine Abhärtung üben... du versuchst mir einfach etwas auszureden...!


----------



## Fattony

Anbei noch das Foto der Forellem die ich am Freitag erwischt hab. Die Große war nicht meine.


----------



## MS aus G

So auch von mir erstmal allen ein dickes Petri!

Die ersten schönen Tage des Jahres war an der Weser leider nichts zu holen! 5-6x los gewesen, aber leider komplett geschneidert!

Heute ist dann der Bann gebrochen und die Saison kann losgehen! 

Es gab zwar keine Massenfänge, aber 4 Rotaugen und 4 Haseln (die schon laichbereit sind) waren es dann doch, wobei die größte Hasel mit 26cm schon recht ordentlich war! Die Rotaugen waren so zwischen 20-27cm! Es gab noch ein ganzes Teil Bisse, die ich aber durch den recht starken Wind, teilweise gar nicht bemerkt oder verschlagen habe!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

Ein 26er Hasel ist ja schon richtig kapitial! Petri Heil!


----------



## Minimax

Auf Hasel bin ich sehr erpicht- toll das es so schöne Exemplare bei Dir gibt, ich freu mich aufs Guiding!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Mikesch

Glückwünsche an alle Fänger des vergangenen Wochenende.
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Tobias85

@Fattony: Ich bin mir aus vielerlei Gründen nicht sicher, ob ein Foto von Forellen auf dem Grill hier in den Ükel passt...


----------



## Tobias85

Heinz, dennoch Petri zu deinem Fang, auch wenn die neue Rute noch nicht so ganz in Fahrt gekommen ist. Wird schon noch werden, ist ja erst März und die Gewässer noch kalt. 



D1985 schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn überall? Das war ja schon ein recht großer Angeltrip





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So ein gekonntes Schneidern ist aber doch noch erklärungsbedürftig, wenigstens mit der Hitliste der hinten liegenden Methoden!



Gehle, Aue, Gevattersee 2. Erst wollte ich an meiner Döbel-Dropshot-Stelle dieses mal einen richtigen Döbel ohne Punkte fangen, hatte aber beim Packen die Bleie nicht eingesackt. Ein kleiner Stein ans Ende der Hauptschnur gebunden brachte in der Strömung nicht viel und bis auf einen kleinen Döbel, der aber auch nur kurz am Haken hing, ging da nicht viel. Bin dann schnell wieder nach Hause, weil die anderen beiden Gewässer heute im Fokus stehen sollten.

Später gings dann an das kleine Flüsschen, wo ich die neu entdeckten Stellen mit der Avon und Brotflocke bearbeiten wollte, aber so richtig lief das auch nicht. Lag nicht an der Pose, sondern mehr am Schnurabzug von der Rolle. Ich dachte, mit offenem Rollenbügel und per Hand Schnur nachgeben würde das gut klappen, aber Fehlanzeige, ruckelte nur. Dünnere Schnur und eine anständige Rolle wären die Lösung...

Und anschließend gings an den See, wo ich Feedern wollte. An der Stelle hatte ich noch nicht geangelt und hatte wegen der lokalen Gegebenheiten erst arge Probleme, eine Sitzposition zu finden, in der ich a) gradeaus in Richtung des favorisierten Spots werfen, b) die Rute in vernünftigem Winkel ablegen und c) überhaupt auswerfen (zuviele Büsche hinter mir) konnte. Ihr kennt das ja sicher: Es sind in solchen Situationen immer nur zwei der Punkte erfüllbar, mit dem dritten lässt sich das dann aber nicht vereinbaren. Irgendwann hab ichs doch halbwegs hinbekommen, aber dafür das Loten gelassen - es war spät, ich genervt und ich wollte einfach nur die Rute im Wasser haben. Joa, und dann passierte eben nichts, nichtmal ein Zupfer. Ich schiebs im Nachhinein auf die Platzwahl durch immernoch mangelnde Gewässerkenntnis. Dafür konnt ich 4 Schnabeldöbel beobachten, die sich u-boootartig im 20cm tiefen Wasser nur 1,5m vor mir im Zeitlupentempo vorbeischoben, vermutlich auf Braut-/Bräutigamschau. Das war immerhin spannend zu beobachten.


----------



## Tobias85

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Da wäre ein Slow sinking feeder bestimmt effektiv gewesen.
> Das nächste mal wird’s besser. Pegel fällt ja nach und nach.



Über überflutetem Gras wird alles Probleme bereiten, was den Köder nicht permanent über den Grasbüscheln hält. Auch beim Slow Sinking Feeder landet das Vorfach samt Haken schnell im Gras, wir reden ja nur über 60cm Tiefe. Pose wäre hier die einzige Option gewesen.


----------



## Andal

Was für euch Posologen........

https://www.ebay.de/itm/33-Stuck-Pe...575212?hash=item2ac8263b6c:g:kocAAOSwYvNcj21O


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich war gestern auch draußen und ausser Karpfen sonst nichts anderes gefangen.
Brachsen und Rotaugen wären mir gestern lieber gewesen. In der Summe waren es dann 9 Stück  von 35 - 65 cm.






Die Satzer können einen auch mächtig ärgern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nicht so bescheiden, neun Karpfen sind ja nun auch nicht schlecht. Ein herzliches Petri für Dich und alle anderen Fänger des .Wochenendes.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nicht so bescheiden, neun Karpfen sind ja nun auch nicht schlecht. Ein herzliches Petri für Dich und alle anderen Fänger des .Wochenendes.



Naja wennst in nen mittleren Fluss nur noch Satzer vom Herbst fängst und sonst nichts anderes mehr wird das irgendwann zu einem Luxusproblem was keinen Spaß mehr macht. Der große ist da natürlich ne Ausnahme.
Ich bezeichnets mal als Jammern auf Höchstem Niveau


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Was für euch Posologen........
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/33-Stuck-Pe...575212?hash=item2ac8263b6c:g:kocAAOSwYvNcj21O



Das erste Gebot ist gemacht....!!
Gestern konnte ich mal 3(!) Driften mit meiner neuen TF Gear Pin machen.
Mit 0,18er und 2,5 Swan driftet es bei leichter Strömung gerade noch so eben - schon etwas schwergängiger als ne hochwertige Pin.. .
Aber Alles in Allem ne durchaus angelbare Rolle - nochmal danke für den Tip...
Ansonsten war gestern ein schöner Schneidertag: 3 Angler 0 Fisch.. . Ach - das stimmt nicht ganz: Meine Frau hat einen schönen 12cm Salmo Perch gefangen...
Die anderen Mitbewerber hatten leider auch nix. Als wir gegen Mittag eingetrudelt sind, packten etliche Kollegen gerade frustriert ein...
Was solls - die Sonne glostete vom Himmel, wir hatten köstliche Nahrungsmittel dabei und der Hund kann sich vor lauter Muskelkater kaum bewegen..


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch nachträglich ein Petri an alle, die draussen am Wasser sein konnten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gehle, Aue, Gevattersee 2. Erst wollte ich an meiner Döbel-Dropshot-Stelle dieses mal einen richtigen Döbel ohne Punkte fangen, hatte aber beim Packen die Bleie nicht eingesackt. Ein kleiner Stein ans Ende der Hauptschnur gebunden brachte in der Strömung nicht viel und bis auf einen kleinen Döbel, der aber auch nur kurz am Haken hing, ging da nicht viel. Bin dann schnell wieder nach Hause, weil die anderen beiden Gewässer heute im Fokus stehen sollten.
> 
> Später gings dann an das kleine Flüsschen, wo ich die neu entdeckten Stellen mit der Avon und Brotflocke bearbeiten wollte, aber so richtig lief das auch nicht. Lag nicht an der Pose, sondern mehr am Schnurabzug von der Rolle. Ich dachte, mit offenem Rollenbügel und per Hand Schnur nachgeben würde das gut klappen, aber Fehlanzeige, ruckelte nur. Dünnere Schnur und eine anständige Rolle wären die Lösung...
> 
> Und anschließend gings an den See, wo ich Feedern wollte. An der Stelle hatte ich noch nicht geangelt und hatte wegen der lokalen Gegebenheiten erst arge Probleme, eine Sitzposition zu finden, in der ich a) gradeaus in Richtung des favorisierten Spots werfen, b) die Rute in vernünftigem Winkel ablegen und c) überhaupt auswerfen (zuviele Büsche hinter mir) konnte. Ihr kennt das ja sicher: Es sind in solchen Situationen immer nur zwei der Punkte erfüllbar, mit dem dritten lässt sich das dann aber nicht vereinbaren. Irgendwann hab ichs doch halbwegs hinbekommen, aber dafür das Loten gelassen - es war spät, ich genervt und ich wollte einfach nur die Rute im Wasser haben. Joa, und dann passierte eben nichts, nichtmal ein Zupfer. Ich schiebs im Nachhinein auf die Platzwahl durch immernoch mangelnde Gewässerkenntnis. Dafür konnt ich 4 Schnabeldöbel beobachten, die sich u-boootartig im 20cm tiefen Wasser nur 1,5m vor mir im Zeitlupentempo vorbeischoben, vermutlich auf Braut-/Bräutigamschau. Das war immerhin spannend zu beobachten.



Ok...mit Aue und See wusste ich ja  Hmm eine dünnere Schnur wird den Abzug vielleicht verbessern oder versuch mal eine breitere Spule (Match z. B. falls du hast) So ganz ruckelfrei wirst du es mit einer Statio aber nie bekommen. Bestenfalls wohl eine Pin, aber wolltest du ja eh noch holen. Mit dem Verein hab ich das übrigens jetzt geklärt. Die haben wie du meintest tatsächlich schon im Januar abgebucht. Irgendwie gar nicht mitbekommen  Früher wars aber März. Mussten die ändern wegen irgendeinem 8 -wo. Widerspruchsrecht. Wie auch immer...die neuen Karten kommen die Tage bei uns an.


----------



## Tobias85

Wurzelsepp, auch wenn die Satzer zum Luxusproblem werden, so sind sie doch allemal besser als ganz zu schneidern, daher ein dickes Petri. 




D1985 schrieb:


> Mit dem Verein hab ich das übrigens jetzt geklärt. Die haben wie du meintest tatsächlich schon im Januar abgebucht. Irgendwie gar nicht mitbekommen



Augen auf beim Zahlungsverkehr.  Ja, dünnere Schnur und so würde helfen, aber auf die Schnelle war das natürlich nicht zu ändern. Fürs nächste mal bin ich besser vorbereitet.


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : herzliches Petri zu Deiner Weser-Strecke! Schön, daß der Bann gebrochen ist.

@dawurzelsepp : Ich bin etwas ratlos: beeindrucken mich Deine wunderschönen stilvollen Gerätschaften mehr als die Karpfenstrecke oder andersrum???
Auf jeden Fall herzliches Petri und danke für das tolle Foto.

@Tobias85 : haha, die Schnabeldöbel kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Die Jungs am Platz sind natürlich der Traum eines jeden Friedfischanglers.
(Wobei man ja auf etlichen Unterwasser-Videos sehen kann, daß die Scheu hungriger Friedfische vor Esox gar nicht so riesig ist).

@rhinefisher : Na, das liest sich so, als ob Familie rhinefisher den Angelausflug nicht bereut hat: so ein Salmo Perch ist doch ein seltener Fang. Petri in Richtung Deiner Frau!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas : Bezieh das bitte auf die Gerätschaften  
Bei der Turbo hab ich gestern festgestellt das sie nochmal etwas Pflege braucht. Der Kurbelknauf läuft trocken und das Schnurlaufröllchen sollte ich nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Fattony

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Fattony: Ich bin mir aus vielerlei Gründen nicht sicher, ob ein Foto von Forellen auf dem Grill hier in den Ükel passt...



Das war noch von meinem Vorposting - wo ich den Wels auf Tauwurm gefangen hatte. Aber gut - ok.

Edit: Ja - ich weiß, Waller ist auch kein Friedfisch. Das macht das Wurmangeln für mich aber aus. 
Immer eine Überraschung.


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @geomas : Bezieh das bitte auf die Gerätschaften
> Bei der Turbo hab ich gestern festgestellt das sie nochmal etwas Pflege braucht. Der Kurbelknauf läuft trocken und das Schnurlaufröllchen sollte ich nochmal anschauen.



Ah, ne Turbo also. Konnte es auf dem Bild nicht erkennen. Erinnerte optisch etwas an die alten Shakespeare-Rollen.
Die Rute sieht aus wie Anfang der 80er Jahre, der Kescher eher wie 60er?
Egal, mir persönlich gefällts, wenn älteres „Tackle” zum Einsatz kommt und nicht im Raritätenkabinett des Vereinsheims Staub ansetzt.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Wieso haben bei Euch die Hasel so rote Flossen? Bei uns haben Hasel und auch Rapfen schlichte Blässe ohne Farbe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Wieso haben bei Euch die Hasel so rote Flossen? Bei uns haben Hasel und auch Rapfen schlichte Blässe ohne Farbe.


Weil Gott Die Welt nur einmal geküsst hat - und zwar da wo heute Nordhessen liegt


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> da wo heute Nordhessen liegt



also Mordor?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Ah, ne Turbo also. Konnte es auf dem Bild nicht erkennen. Erinnerte optisch etwas an die alten Shakespeare-Rollen.
> Die Rute sieht aus wie Anfang der 80er Jahre, der Kescher eher wie 60er?
> Egal, mir persönlich gefällts, wenn älteres „Tackle” zum Einsatz kommt und nicht im Raritätenkabinett des Vereinsheims Staub ansetzt.



Danke dafür.
Ist ne goldene Turbo 15 (also Sportex) und die DAM Quickfire Feeder, mit festeingespleister Spitze, ist so Anfang der 90er.
Der Kescher selber ebenfalls Ende der 90er Anfang 2000er wobei das Netz von meinem letzten Kescher einbebaut wurde......wenn das reden könnte würde es Bücher füllen mit all den schönen Momenten.
Ich denk es kommt nicht immer darauf an mit welchen "Material" einer Fischt sondern damit was man damit verbindet, die schönen Erlebnisse, verlorene Fische etc. Erfreuen wir uns einfach an die schönen Stunden was uns das Hobby bietet


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich denk es kommt nicht immer darauf an mit welchen "Material" einer Fischt sondern damit was man damit verbindet, die schönen Erlebnisse, verlorene Fische etc. Erfreuen wir uns einfach an die schönen Stunden was uns das Hobby bietet



Absolute Zustimmung, cool!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> also Mordor?


Es ist vergleichbar


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist vergleichbar



Mach Dir nichts draus- bestimmte entlegene Winkel meiner alten Heimat Westfalen sind ebenfalls nicht geheuer. Die Misteln wuchern zu dicht und üppig in den narbigen verkrümmt wirkenden Eichen, um sich dort wohlzufühlen, und wer kann sagen, was die alten geschwärzten Ziegelmauern gewisser alleinstehender Gehöfte gesehen haben?


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus- bestimmte entlegene Winkel meiner alten Heimat Westfalen sind ebenfalls nicht geheuer. Die Misteln wuchern zu dicht und üppig in den narbigen verkrümmt wirkenden Eichen, um sich dort wohlzufühlen, und wer kann sagen, was die alten geschwärzten Ziegelmauern gewisser alleinstehender Gehöfte gesehen haben?


Wahrscheinlich verschwiegene und verstohlene Döbeljäger, unterwegs auf Ihren Ureigenen Schleichpfaden zu den versteckten und nur von Vater auf Sohn weitergegebenen Döbel Hot-Spot´s


----------



## Minimax

Racklinger schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich verschwiegene und verstohlene Döbeljäger, unterwegs auf Ihren Ureigenen Schleichpfaden zu den versteckten und nur von Vater auf Sohn weitergegebenen Döbel Hot-Spot´s



Ich dachte eher an unnennbare Gewalttaten voller Verwarlosung und Perversion,finstere Riten und gekreischte Beschwörungen an uralte Wesenheiten die keinen Platz in einem gesunden Kosmos haben etc..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus- bestimmte entlegene Winkel meiner alten Heimat Westfalen sind ebenfalls nicht geheuer. Die Misteln wuchern zu dicht und üppig in den narbigen verkrümmt wirkenden Eichen, um sich dort wohlzufühlen, und wer kann sagen, was die alten geschwärzten Ziegelmauern gewisser alleinstehender Gehöfte gesehen haben?


Ich habe mal ein Buch über nordhessische Sagen und Legenden gelesen, erstaunlich viele drehten sich darum, dass ein rechtschaffener Knecht bei seinem Weg von der Wirtschaft nach Hause durch wandelnde menhire, die große Jagd, Heckbremsen und ähnliches davon abgehalten wurde und deswegen wieder in die Kaschemme laufen musste. Insofern denke ich dass den alten Nordhessen in erster Linie Nüchternheit unangenehm unheimlich war -was sehr viel über die freundliche offene Art sagt, die der gemeine Nordhesse fremden in nüchterner Form entgegen bringt


----------



## Minimax

Unsere Leute liebten Sagen, die erklären, warum ein bestimmter Ort zu seinem Namen gekommen ist ( In 99% Spökses über Schatzgräber, Schwarze Hunde oder wie ein rechtschaffener Knecht/ fleissige Magd etc. den Teufel (=Obrigkeit) ausgetrickst haben)
Aber ich schätze das ist in den meisten Regionen so.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Unsere Leute liebten Ätiologien zu Toponymen ( In 99% Spökses über Schatzgräber, Schwarze Hunde oder wie ein rechtschaffener Knecht/ fleissige Magd etc. den Teufel (=Obrigkeit) ausgetrickst haben)
> Aber ich schätze das ist in den meisten Regionen so.



Muß ich das wirklich googlen....??


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Muß ich das wirklich googlen....??



Entschuldige bitte: Sagen, die erklären, warum ein bestimmter Ort zu seinem Namen gekommen ist, z.B. Teufelssteine, Goldberg usw.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Muß ich das wirklich googlen....??


Etwas Bildung schadet nicht


----------



## Xianeli

Ich weiß schon das ich beim Ükeln als hohle nichtswissende Fritte sitzen werde


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon das ich beim Ükeln als hohle nichtswissende Fritte sitzen werde



Die Kenntnis verschwurbelter Fachtermini hinsichtlich entlegener/bizarrer Themengebiete sagt weder etwas über die Qualität als Mensch oder Angler oder Saufkumpan aus.
Es gibt nur ein Wort was man kennen muss:
Nübsie.

Edit: und natürlich Ükel!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Etwas Bildung schadet nicht


Der Begriff Ätiologie war mir bisher nur aus der Medizin bekannt - jetzt bin ich schlauer.. 
Und wieder kann ich sagen "Im AB habe ich was gelernt"...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Kenntnis verschwurbelter Fachtermini hinsichtlich entlegener/bizarrer Themengebiete sagt weder etwas über die Qualität als Mensch oder Angler oder Saufkumpan aus.
> Es gibt nur ein Wort was man kennen muss:
> Nubsie.


Wobei du durchaus in sämtlichen genannten Fachgebieten durchaus brillierst!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Kenntnis verschwurbelter Fachtermini hinsichtlich entlegener/bizarrer Themengebiete sagt weder etwas über die Qualität als Mensch oder Angler oder Saufkumpan aus.
> Es gibt nur ein Wort was man kennen muss:
> Nubsie.



Die korrekte Anwendung der Termini auch, aber da lerne ich ja noch.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei du durchaus in sämtlichen genannten Fachgebieten durchaus brillierst!



Der Mann ist zu allem Anderen auch noch trinkfest?? 
Beeindruckender Bursche!


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Mann ist zu allem Anderen auch noch trinkfest??
> Beeindruckender Bursche!


Ich habe ihn jedoch nie am day After gesehen


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Mann ist zu allem Anderen auch noch trinkfest??



I wo, Nach zwei Gläschen liege ich umterm Tisch- aber ich weigere mich dann, aufzugeben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Eigentlich waren wir Gestern zu 4t unterwegs - eine meiner Mitanglerinnen war leider dermaßen fertig vom Vorabend, dass wir nur zu 3t geangelt haben.
Drogen sind nichts für Pussys...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> I wo, Nach zwei Gläschen liege ich umterm Tisch- aber ich weigere mich dann, aufzugeben.



Mut ist nicht die Abwesenheit von Angst, sondern die Fähigkeit im Angesicht des Delieriums weiter zu trinken...


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> I wo, Nach zwei Gläschen liege ich umterm Tisch- aber ich weigere mich dann, aufzugeben.


Sieh´s positiv, wenn du schon unterm Tisch liegst kannst du weitertrinken, ohne dass du vom Stuhl kippst


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an unnennbare Gewalttaten voller Verwarlosung und Perversion,finstere Riten und gekreischte Beschwörungen an uralte Wesenheiten die keinen Platz in einem gesunden Kosmos haben etc..


Brauchste nur mal im Parteibuch der Grünen blättern


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> I wo, Nach zwei Gläschen liege ich umterm Tisch- aber ich weigere mich dann, aufzugeben.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Tricast

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon das ich beim Ükeln als hohle nichtswissende Fritte sitzen werde



Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit. Wenn wir noch einen dritten finden können wir Skat spielen oder die Weltherrschaft über das Ükelland an uns reissen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Unterm Strich sind wir doch alle Troglodükel oder wie das heisst


----------



## phirania

Ich glaube das Weekend war zu kurz.
Hier sind alle unterangelt.
Hiermit plädiere ich für ein Wochenende von Sonntag bis Sonntag


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Weekend war zu kurz.
> Hier sind alle unterangelt.
> Hiermit plädiere ich für ein Wochenende von Sonntag bis Sonntag


Aber dann bitte mit einigermaßen vernünftigen Wetter, also ohne Sturm, Minusgrade oder sonstige spassche.


----------



## phirania

Da arbeite ich noch dran...


----------



## rutilus69

phirania schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Weekend war zu kurz.
> Hier sind alle unterangelt.
> Hiermit plädiere ich für ein Wochenende von Sonntag bis Sonntag


Ich bin für den Tausch der Arbeitstage:  Mo - Fr Wochenende wäre O. K.  für mich, bei vollem Lohnausgleich


----------



## Tricast

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich bin für den Tausch der Arbeitstage:  Mo - Fr Wochenende wäre O. K.  für mich, bei vollem Lohnausgleich



Unsere Altvorderen wußten schon, dass Freizeit teuer ist; da wirst Du auch mit vollem Lohnausgleich nicht hinkommen.


----------



## rutilus69

Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht. Also noch eine satte Lohnerhöhung oben drauf


----------



## Andal

Ich, als Frührentner, kann das nur bestätigen!!!


----------



## Andal

Alleine was man so übers Jahr an Ködern, Futter und Kleinzeug lässt... unglaublich!

Schnell noch eine Dose Frühstücksfleisch, eine Büchse Mais, da eine Tüte Pellets, mal eben ein... zwei Montagen abgerissen... schreibt ja keiner mit. Aber das läppert sich gewaltig. Grad wenn man viel zum Angeln geht, verliert sich da rasend schnell die Übersicht. Ganz ehrlich, ich möchte es auch nicht wissen. So lange man die letzte Woche im Monat irgendwie rumbringt und nicht aufs Angeln verzichten muss passt das schon. Mann wird auch mit nackten Kartoffeln satt und lieber so, als gar nicht fischen gehen!


----------



## Andal

...und wenn es wirklich Not tut, frisst man eben das Frühstücksfleisch, den Dosenmais selber und geht blinkern!


----------



## yukonjack

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich bin für den Tausch der Arbeitstage:  Mo - Fr Wochenende wäre O. K.  für mich, bei vollem Lohnausgleich


Ich gehe da noch weiter, die ersten 65 Lebensjahre Rente erhalten. Danach kann man ja noch ein bisschen arbeiten(wenn es die Gesundheit zulässt).


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde würde ich 15 Stunden für die KV, PV, RV arbeiten gehen, ansonsten wüsste ich mich zu beschäftigen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde ...


...hätte ich Internet "Via Satelite" und würde euch mit weltweiten Angelbildern versorgen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> ...hätte ich Internet "Via Satelite" und würde euch mit weltweiten Angelbildern versorgen!



Darf ich Konstrukteur und Kapitän deiner ganz speziellen Angelyacht werden..??
Bitte bitte bitte....


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...hätte ich Internet "Via Satelite" und würde euch mit weltweiten Angelbildern versorgen!


Ich würde immer noch in der Fulle Döbel jagen- dann allerdings unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit


----------



## phirania

Oh herrlich träumen wir uns dem nächsten Angeltripp entgegen....


----------



## geomas

So, nach etlichen Schneidertagen war ich heute Abend kurz am Fluß nebenan, per pedes, mit ganz wenig Gepäck.
Die feine alte Balzer-Edition-Picker, dünne Schnur, noch dünneres Vorfach, 12er blauer Gamakatsu und der kleinste Futterkorb in meinem Bestand.
Hatte noch Reste Liquidized Bread (ich hau da immer ne Prise Micro-Pellets rein - keine Ahnung, ob es was bringt) im Kühlschrank, ne Scheibe nicht ganz frisches Sandwichbrot und diesmal hatte ich sogar die Bread-Punches nicht vergessen.
Gegen 17.00 war ich am Wasser, schnell eine extrem simple Paternoster-Montage gebunden und Vorfach geknüpft, erster Wurf, Spitze praktisch direkt nach dem Ablegen der Rute krumm - Plötz von knapp über 20cm.
So ging das munter weiter, 2 Alande von knapp über 20 und knapp über 25cm waren die Ausreißer zwischen einem guten Dutzend Plötz (die meistens knapp 20cm, der größte hatte geschätzt 26-27cm).
Die übliche Güster ließ sich nicht „bliccen”, auch kein Warnowbrassen hatte Hunger auf Supermarkt-Brot.
Es war recht frisch und meine Überlegung, mit ner Bomb statt des Futterkorbs etwas abseits der Angelstelle die vorsichtigen „Kapitalen” zu überlisten, gab ich auf.
Insgesamt sehr kurzweiliges Angeln, ganz ohne Abrisse, Myriaden von Fehlbissen oder andere Dramen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Georg!

Schön dass du los und auch erfolgreich warst.


----------



## Andal

Erst mal wird ein schöner Kutter geholt und dann juckeln wir gemütlich nach Norwegen... hernach einen kleinen Abstecher zu den englischen Traumflüssen und über den Winter suchen wir uns was in gemäßigten Breiten, wo man auch im Januar noch gemütlich auf der Veranda Laubröllchen und alte Brände aus Kaledonien genießen kann!


----------



## rhinefisher

Um mal wieder etwas Ernsthaftigkeit einkehren zu lassen - wieso hatte ich am Sonntag bloß einen einzigen Zupfer?
Das Gewässer ist mir halbwegs bekannt, gut und einfach strukturiert, das Wetter war recht nett, wir saßen am "richtigen" Platz, Köder und Futter waren gut und vielfältig. 3 aktive Angler - 1 Zupfer.. .
Ein gutes Dutzend weiterer Angler hat, soweit ich das eruieren konnte, ebenfalls nix gefangen.
Die, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, hatten sehr unterschiedliche Begründungen für den allgemeinen Mißerfolg.. .
Die 5-6 Boote, welche so sporadisch ins Gewässer einliefen, waren ebenfalls blank - jedenfalls hat man, trotz Fernglas, nix gesehen, und die waren auch alle flott wieder weg.
Vor dem Treffen mit meinen Genossen, war ich noch für ne knappe Stundr an einem 20m breiten Niederungsfluß um Fische zu füttern und die neue Rolle anzutesten.
Gefüttert habe ich 2 zerrupfte Toasts - gesehen habe ich 3 kleine Rotaugen(?), sodaß sich meine Motivation in Grenzen hielt. 3 Driften, dann der Blick auf die Uhr.. .

Wirklich erklären kann ich mir das nicht.. .


----------



## Andal

Das liegt an der jahreszeitlich bedingten Kluft unserer Erwartungen und dem Status Quo. Keep calm ... das wird wieder!


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas Petri Heil! Du hast es dir redlich verdient, Fangerfolg zu haben! Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem microkörbchen machen bzw das Kind beim Namen nennen, ich glaube e demnächst habe ich Verwendung für sowas

@rhinefisher ganz profan: manchmal wollen se halt  nicht, sorry! An fliessgewässern geht meist irgendwas und wenn es ein fingerlanger Döbel ist aber in Stillwasser...


----------



## Minimax

Schön lieber Geo,
das es so erfolgreich und unkompliziert bei Dir gelaufen ist, und Petri zu den Plötzen und Alanden, hört sich nach einer erholsamen Angelei an!
hg
Minimax

Wobei:


geomas schrieb:


> Die übliche Güster ließ sich nicht „bliccen”


Das ist schon ziemlich hart an der Grenze, Alter!


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @geomas


----------



## Andal

Für "Brotbrösel & kleine Partikel" sind das meine kleinsten. Billo, aber tauglich....

10 gr. Blei und 16.5 gr. ges., 40 x 25 mm und befüllt gehen die grad noch so an der Picker zu werfen......


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Für "Brotbrösel & kleine Partikel" sind das meine kleinsten. Billo, aber tauglich....
> 
> 10 gr. Blei und 16.5 gr. ges., 40 x 25 mm und befüllt gehen die grad noch so an der Picker zu werfen......


Die erscheinen mir ziemlich groß mit vier cm Länge?


----------



## Andal

Sind auch für das Gewicht relativ groß. Absicht. Ein paar Würfe mit Futter und dann auf ein Blei wechseln.


----------



## StrikerMS

geomas schrieb:


> Es war recht frisch und meine Überlegung, mit ner Bomb statt des Futterkorbs etwas abseits der Angelstelle die vorsichtigen „Kapitalen” zu überlisten, gab ich auf.
> Insgesamt sehr kurzweiliges Angeln, ganz ohne Abrisse, Myriaden von Fehlbissen oder andern Dramen.



erstmal Petri zur kurzweiligen Angelsession! 
Ich würde deinen Kommentar bzgl. der vorischtigen, Kapitalen gerne allgemein  ein wenig weiter diskutieren.

Immer wieder liest man davon, dass es durchaus Sinn macht etwas abseits des Futterplatzes auf die etwas Kapitaleren zu angeln. 
Müsste ich die These allgemeingültig Be- bzw. Wiederlegen, käme ich eindeutig zum Wiederleg. (muss zum Glück niemand, denn das macht das Angeln ja u.a. aus)
Das was ich bei den Kapitaleren feststellen könnte ist, das sie eher dann anbeißen wenn allgemein Ruhe auf dem Futterplatz einkehrt bzw. man den Futterplatz auslaufen lässt. 
Trotzdem scheint ja etwas dran zu sein, da verschiedene Quellen stets vom Abseits berichten.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Georg! Das erinnert mich an an einen schönen Nachmittag beim Feedern im letzten verlängerten Spätsommer. Wärmende Erinnerungen bei demkalten Wetter. 

@StrikerMS: Wenn man zusammenfassend sagt, dass die großen den Trubel nicht so gerne mögen,dann passt das doch. Sobald du den Futterplatz auslaufen lässt und die Kleinen sich verziehen, sammeln die Große die restlichen Partikel ein. Vorher stehen sie etwas abseits, aber nicht direkt im Getümmel. Die großen Rotaugen und Lauben solle ja auch gerne unterhalb des Schwarms stehen, wenn man oberflächennah angelt. Ein Umstand, den ich mir dieses Jahr zu nutze machen möchte.

Ob eine Trubel-Aversie größeren Fische nun der tatsächliche Grund ist, das weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber es erscheint mir logisch.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Danke! Ich bin selbst auf der Suche nach Micro-Futterkörben, da die Micros von Drennan doch recht „straff” vom Preis her sind.
Andererseits hät sich mein Futterkorb-Verbrauch in sehr engen Grenzen (hab auch verlorene beim nächsten Niedrigwasser geborgen).






Links der heute benutzte Drennan Micro Cage Feeder 10gr (nicht mehr im Programm - https://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Feed...Drennan-Stainless-Cage-Feeders-Micro-10g.html)
und rechts ein von mir sehr gerne benutzter Gripmesh-Feeder Größe Mini/15gr mit winzigen Plastik-Stacheln drin.
Der ist an der zarten Picker aber schon an der WG-Kante.

Muß mal sehen, evtl. probier ich mal die kleinsten Cresta-Modelle mit „Bügel” anstelle der verzwirbelten „Gummi-Lasche”.


----------



## geomas

StrikerMS schrieb:


> erstmal Petri zur kurzweiligen Angelsession!
> Ich würde deinen Kommentar bzgl. der vorischtigen, Kapitalen gerne allgemein  ein wenig weiter diskutieren.
> 
> Immer wieder liest man davon, dass es durchaus Sinn macht etwas abseits des Futterplatzes auf die etwas Kapitaleren zu angeln.
> Müsste ich die These allgemeingültig Be- bzw. Wiederlegen, käme ich eindeutig zum Wiederleg. (muss zum Glück niemand, denn das macht das Angeln ja u.a. aus)
> Das was ich bei den Kapitaleren feststellen könnte ist, das sie eher dann anbeißen wenn allgemein Ruhe auf dem Futterplatz einkehrt bzw. man den Futterplatz auslaufen lässt.
> Trotzdem scheint ja etwas dran zu sein, da verschiedene Quellen stets vom Abseits berichten.



Danke! Mit „Kapitale” meinte ich Plötz von U30cm und mein Text dazu war nicht zu 100% ernsthaft formuliert.
Die Tipps vom etwas abseits der Futterstelle mit Bomb statt Feeder zu angeln hört und liest man ja oft und ich sehe durchaus einen Sinn in dieser Methode.
Andererseits sind bedingt durch meine „Wurfkünste” die Futterstellen ohnehin größer als üblich und zumindest heute Abend wurden die Fische mit fortschreitender Zeit immer kleiner (auch ein Wechsel auf etwas größere „Bread-Punches” brachte nix).
Vielleicht wäre ein Köder-Wechsel einen Versuch wert gewesen. Aber es wurde dunkel und die Finger klamm.


----------



## StrikerMS

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @StrikerMS: Wenn man zusammenfassend sagt, dass die großen den Trubel nicht so gerne mögen,dann passt das doch. Sobald du den Futterplatz auslaufen lässt und die Kleinen sich verziehen, sammeln die Große die restlichen Partikel ein. Vorher stehen sie etwas abseits, aber nicht direkt im Getümmel. Die großen Rotaugen und Lauben solle ja auch gerne unterhalb des Schwarms stehen, wenn man oberflächennah angelt. Ein Umstand, den ich mir dieses Jahr zu nutze machen möchte.
> 
> Ob eine Trubel-Aversie größeren Fische nun der tatsächliche Grund ist, das weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber es erscheint mir logisch.



bin ich voll und ganz bei dir! Dennoch scheint das bei mir nicht zu Fruchten. Nur all zu gern werfe ich konsequent an meinem Futterplatz vorbei, in allen erdenklichen Varianten, und rede mir dann selber schön, das Abseits die Großen warten und Versuch mein Glück.
Abseits an der Picker vielleicht, die diagonal zum Angelplatz 25m  Abstand hat... 



geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Mit „Kapitale” meinte ich Plötz von U30cm und mein Text dazu war nicht zu 100% ernsthaft formuliert.
> Die Tipps vom etwas abseits der Futterstelle mit Bomb statt Feeder zu angeln hört und liest man ja oft und ich sehe durchaus einen Sinn in dieser Methode.
> Andererseits sind bedingt durch meine „Wurfkünste” die Futterstellen ohnehin größer als üblich und zumindest heute Abend wurden die Fische mit fortschreitender Zeit immer kleiner (auch ein Wechsel auf etwas größere „Bread-Punches” brachte nix).
> Vielleicht wäre ein Köder-Wechsel einen Versuch wert gewesen. Aber es wurde dunkel und die Finger klamm.



Verdammt. Wir sind Plumsangler! Durch das negieren der Vorteile der einen Method, setzten die Vorteile der anderen ein. Also; Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Ich würde deinen Kommentar bzgl. der vorischtigen, Kapitalen gerne allgemein  ein wenig weiter diskutieren.



Ein sehr interessantes Thema, an einer Diskussion und Erfahrungen wäre ich auch interessiert! Geht es primär um Rotaugen oder auch andere Spezies? ´Bei anderen habe ich das, glaube ich, bemerken können, nicht durch gezieltes Abseitsfangen, sondern weil Große und Standardfische sich Bissmäßig gegenseitig ausschlossen.
Bei Rotaugen -man liest es immer wieder- kann ich mangelns  Erfahrungswerten wenig sagen, mir schien immer, da ist ein bunter Größenmix am Futterplatz. Vermutlich können die Vielfänger unter uns da was berichten.
Was mir aber schon häufiger aufgefallen ist, das mit fortdauerndem Fangen an einem Platz die Fische immer kleiner wurden, fast als würden die Großen durch die Aufregung die ein gehakter Fisch im Schwarm verursacht vergrault. Kennt ihr das oder ist dies nur ein Eindruck?


----------



## StrikerMS

Meine Erfahrung beruht auf den Rotaugen. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, finden sich häufig allerhand unterschiedlicher  Größen am Futterplatz. Wenn man dann die Angelsession beendet oder Platz/Stelle wechselt, steigen bei mir 'hin und wiederwieder', um nicht zu sagen häufig (in Relation betrachtet), kl. Karpfen, mittelgroße Brassen und Hybriden auf dem auslaufendem Platz ein, die sowohl Durchschnittsgröße als auch Durchschnittsgewicht deutliche übersteigen.
Vielleicht sollte man dazu erwähnen, dass das die Erfahrungen beim Angeln mit Pose wiederspiegelt.


----------



## Andal

Verschiedene Cypriniden, darunter auch das Rotauge, sind in der Lage, Schreckstoffe über die Schleimhaut abzusondern und so Schwarmmitglieder zu warnen.

Die meisten großen Rotaugen hatte ich auch Nachts und eher zufällig an verhältnismäßig großen Ködern. Scheinbar verlieren sie mit dem schwindenden Licht auch zunehmend die Scheu.


----------



## rutilus69

Nochmal zu den Futterkörben. Ich hatte mir speziell für die Picker mal welche komplett unbeschwert besorgt, die ich dann auch noch halbiert habe. Die sind dann so ca. 3x3x2 cm.


----------



## geomas

Also mir ist aufgefallen (komplett unwissenschaftliche Beobachtung), daß ich am „Fluß nebenan” häufig zunächst „sortenrein” fange und sich nach einer Weile andere Species hinzugesellen. 5 Rotaugen, dann 2 Güstern, so in etwa.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein begrenzter Erfahrungsschatz und ein gerüttelt Maß an Spekulationen sagt mir, dass ältere Tiere in zunehmend kleineren Schwärmen/Schulen/Gruppen unterwegs sind und den Trubel meiden weil viele kleine Weissfische eben auch schnell mal viele böse prädatoren bedeuten. Meine großen Rotaugen waren samt und sonders beifänge beim Kärpfeln während ich 10 m entfernt vom Futterplatz geangelt habe.


----------



## Andal

Hier "im Westen" sind die Rotaugen auch beständig auf dem Rückzug. Da kann man fragen, wen man will. Im Rhein sind sie absolute Raritäten.


----------



## StrikerMS

geomas schrieb:


> Also mir ist aufgefallen (komplett unwissenschaftliche Beobachtung), daß ich am „Fluß nebenan” häufig zunächst „sortenrein” fange und sich nach einer Weile andere Species hinzugesellen. 5 Rotaugen, dann 2 Güstern, so in etwa.



Das könnte bei mir auch der Fall sein. Da habe ich so noch nicht drüber nachgedacht. Andere Spezien sind u.U. zwangsläufig größer und schwerer. Interessanter Ansatz!


muss los zur Nachtschicht, yuppie


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Andererseits sind bedingt durch meine „Wurfkünste” die Futterstellen ohnehin größer als üblich





StrikerMS schrieb:


> Nur all zu gern werfe ich konsequent an meinem Futterplatz vorbei, in allen erdenklichen Varianten,



Brüder, ich bin mit euch! 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es mit zunehmender Erfahrung besser wird, solange ich konsequent auf die Wurftechnik achte. Sobald ichs schleifen lasse - nada.


----------



## Andal

Streuung sorgt für ein größeres Einzugsgebiet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Brüder, ich bin mit euch!
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es mit zunehmender Erfahrung besser wird, solange ich konsequent auf die Wurftechnik achte. Sobald ichs schleifen lasse - nada.


Besonders ärgerlich wenn der Futterplatz gerade anläuft und man dann drei Meter flussabwärts wirft. Da hilft nur Konzentration


----------



## Tobias85

Genau so. Oder wenn man nicht richtig durchzieht und der Korb 5m vor dem Futterplatz im See landet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Das klingt doch nach einer entspannten kleinen Angeltour, Petri zu dem bunten Frühlingsstrauß!
Und dann möchte ich mich auch noch in die Weißfischverhaltensdiskussion einbringen: Ich habe in der Wümme im Sommer regelmäßig über mehrere Stunden eine Kamera im Wasser. Den Platz befüttere ich immer mit etwas Grundfutter und einer Handvoll Mais. Auf den Aufnahmen ist die gesamte Weißfischpalette relativ schnell am Platz. Selbst wenn ne Rotte größerer Brassen in der Nähe ist und den Futterplatz für sich entdeckt, verkrümeln sich die Kleinen nicht. Lediglich wenn ein Hecht oder auch ein größerer Karpfen auftaucht, siegt der Respekt und die Kleinen machen sich kurzzeitig dünne. Dieses Verhalten ist auch auf Aufnahmen zu beobachten, die ich in der Weser gemacht habe. Selbst die in der Weser allgegenwärtigen Grundeln haben nach einem Weißfischeinfall nichts mehr zu putzen.  
Es gibt übrigens eine sehr schöne DVD von Nils Vestergard (der auch die ganzen Meerforellenfilme gemacht hat und als Erfinder der Waterwolf gilt). Von ihm gibt es einen Film mit dem Titel „Coarse Fishing". Darin gibt es auch zahlreiche Unterwasseraufnahmen, auf denen ein ähnliches Verhalten der Weißfische zu sehen ist. Und anders als bei mir, waren in seinen Aufnahmen auch Hakenköder im Wasser. War eine Rotfeder gehakt und auf dem Weg nach oben, hat das die anderen nicht im mindesten vom Weiterfressen abgehalten. Einschränkend hinzufügen muss ich jedoch, dass auf meinen Aufnahmen keine kapitalen Exemplare wie etwa 40plus-Chubs oder 50plus-Brassen zu sehen sind. Bei den größerer Weißfischen glaube ich daher schon an die "hier herrscht Unruhe, da verpisse ich mich lieber"-These.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kapitale 40 Plus Döbel? Himmel, ist es so prekär bei euch?


Sorry fürs gepöbel, hab euch lieb :-*


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Noch mal einige Fotos meiner Filmaktionen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kapitale 40 Plus Döbel? Himmel, ist es so prekär bei euch?
> 
> 
> Sorry fürs gepöbel, hab euch lieb :-*


Döbel ist mal richtig schlecht hier oben! Mein größter Döbel aus der Wümme kratzte gerade mal an der 40 cm-Marke. Dafür gibt es hier mehr und größere Alande  (und die machen auch Spaß).


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Döbel ist mal richtig schlecht hier oben! Mein größter Döbel aus der Wümme kratzte gerade mal an der 40 cm-Marke. Dafür gibt es hier mehr und größere Alande  (und die machen auch Spaß).


Aland ist hier ja völlig exotisch. Gibts bei euch gastkarten?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Noch mal einige Fotos meiner Filmaktionen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321743
> Anhang anzeigen 321743
> Anhang anzeigen 321744
> Anhang anzeigen 321745


Tolle Bilder, danke!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aland ist hier ja völlig exotisch. Gibts bei euch gastkarten?


Logo, Gastkarten und knackige Alande, bist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Logo, Gastkarten und knackige Alande, bist herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321747



Oha, scheint, als hätts bei Euch nicht nur Alande, sondern auch Abus und - sehe ich da ne Avocet?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sehr seltene Exemplare an den Ufern der Wümme, aber es gibt noch welche und sie fangen.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> es gibt noch welche und sie fangen.



Ein gesegneter Landstrich- und danke für die schönen Unterwasserbilder,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Döbel ist mal richtig schlecht hier oben! Mein größter Döbel aus der Wümme kratzte gerade mal an der 40 cm-Marke. Dafür gibt es hier mehr und größere Alande  (und die machen auch Spaß).





Minimax schrieb:


> Ein gesegneter Landstrich- und danke für die schönen Unterwasserbilder,
> hg
> Minimax



Lieber ter @Minimax - sehen ist da doch sehr relativ, aber Wümme ha stil und chuzpe - ein echter ükel


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber ter @Minimax - sehen ist da doch sehr relativ, aber Wümme ha stil und chuzpe - ein echter ükel



Lieber Freund, ich kann Deinen Beitrag nicht deuten? Das bild von @Wuemmehunter ist jedenfalls eine der schönsten Umsetzungen des Motivs "Prächtiger Fisch im Dialog mit legendärem Tackle"


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Freund, ich kann Deinen Beitrag nicht deuten? Das bild von @Wuemmehunter ist jedenfalls eine der schönsten Umsetzungen des Motivs "Prächtiger Fisch im Dialog mit legendärem Tackle"


Ich meinte segen nicht sehen - ich als Priester des chub Niggurath sehe den Döbel als segen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meinte segen nicht sehen - ich als Priester des chub Niggurath sehe den Döbel als segen



Aaah, verstehe, na dann ein herzlich-kollegiales Iä! Iä! Chevin fthaghn! an Dich!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kapitale 40 Plus Döbel? Himmel, ist es so prekär bei euch?


Aber hier liegt die Gefahr derh Hybris, auch wenn der Segen unseres dunklen geschuppten Meisters auf Dir liegt: Wer kann sagen, ob nicht eines Tages aus solch prekären Fanglandschaften nicht eines Tages doch Dein Düpierungsdöbel geschwommen kommt? Er könnte nur einen Tulipwürfel weit entfernt sein..
hg,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Aaah, verstehe, na dann ein herzlich-kollegiales Iä! Iä! Chevin fthaghn! an Dich!
> 
> 
> Aber hier liegt die Gefahr derh Hybris, auch wenn der Segen unseres dunklen geschuppten Meisters auf Dir liegt: Wer kann sagen, ob nicht eines Tages aus solch prekären Fanglandschaften nicht eines Tages doch Dein Düpierungsdöbel geschwommen kommt? Er könnte nur einen Tulipwürfel weit entfernt sein..
> hg,
> Dein
> Minimax


Sicher aber was wäre eine Heldengeschichte ohne hybris und fall?


----------



## Kochtopf

Nebenbei empfinde ich den Begriff "düpierungsdöbel" als besonders schützenswert


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nebenbei empfinde ich den Begriff "düpierungsdöbel" als besonders schützenswert



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das solch epische Kreaturen auch in Ländern mit relativ kleinen Durchschnittsfischen lauern- und zwar relativ gleichmäßig selten: Aber wie solche Fische angehen? Die ältere Lit empfiehlt z.B. kleine tote Köderfische für die ganz Grossen. Zur rechten Jahreszeit sicher einen Versuch wert.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : Danke fürs Teilen Deiner Beobachtungen in Sachen „Fisch am Futterplatz”. Das Aland-Foto erfreut mein Auge ;-)


----------



## geomas

#Micro-Futterkörbe: Nach zähem Ringen mit dem innereren Schweinehund hab ich testweise (und sicher ist sicher) ein paar der neuen Drennan-Micros geordert. 
Die neuen Modelle mit „Stiel” statt verzwirbeltem Gummi. 10 Gramm für die federleichte Picker und auch 20 Gramm für die „schwere Rute”.
Evtl. probier ich mal, das Sandwichbrot nur grob zu zerkleinern. Superfein liquidisiere ich das Zeugs ohnehin nicht mehr.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #Micro-Futterkörbe: Nach zähem Ringen mit dem innereren Schweinehund hab ich testweise (und sicher ist sicher) ein paar der neuen Drennan-Micros geordert.
> Evtl. probier ich mal, das Sandwichbrot nur grob zu zerkleinern. Superfein liquidisiere ich das Zeugs ohnehin nicht mehr.



Das Tolle an frischem liqibread ist ja -ich hoffe ich irre mich nicht- das man je nach Pressdruck das herrliche Zeugs in Haferflockenähnlichen Beton verwandeln kann oder auch in federleichtem Wolkenbildnerzustand belassen. Ein herrlich flexibles Grundfutter, und leicht zu beschaffen obendrein.

Ich hingegen habe mir ersma 3m Gardinenschnur 150g/m bestellt zum Selbstbau der guten Slinkys. Die haben sich in der hackströmigen, hängerträchtigen Stelle, die sich in den letzten Tagen als so fängig erwiesen hat bewährt. Leider hat sie dennoch das von @Tricast gespendete Gardinenblei einbehalten, nach vielen Einwürfen- jede konventionelle Bomb wäre nach dem ersten Einwurf im Bach geblieben, ein Raub der Baumwurzeln, Steinschüttung oder Bauschutttrümmern. Mit der Bleischnur kann ich nun wunderbar genau abgestimmte Slinkys bauen, und die weisse Umhüllung hantamässig kolorieren.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Haybusa 122 Vorräte aufstocken. Ist´n Problem.


----------



## geomas

^ ich muß unbedingt mal einen gefüllten Futterkorb direkt vor meinen Füßen ins flache Wasser fallen lassen - hab ich bislang nie gemacht, fällt mir gerade auf und ein.
Anfangs hab ich das LB immer superfein „gemixt”, davon bin ich schon ne Weile ab. 

Heute war schon sehr auffällig, wie schnell die Bisse kamen. Vermutlich hat die Wolke schon gereicht, um den Futterneid der Fischis zu aktivieren. 
Deshalb waren evtl. auch die Micro-Pellets im LB heute umsonst.

In Sachen Haken: mittlerweile bin ich von den (vergleichsweise) billigen Gamakatsu LS-2210 für die eher feine Angelei absolut überzeugt - also für Bread-Punch so um die 8-12mm perfekt. 
Leider gibts die nicht ohne Widerhaken. Letzterer ist kein Problem beim Hakenlösen, aber für Gewebe wie das Keschernetz, Anglerbekleidung, Rutenfutterale und dergleichen.

Die Slinky-Weights hab ich nie probiert; die von mir beangelten Stellen am Fluß nebenan sind vergleichsweise „clean”. Nur direkt am Ufer gibt es Steinschüttungen, die gerne mal Futterkörbe fressen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas
Petri zu den tollen Fischen.

Ich hab auch lange nach dem richtigen Haken gesucht und in den 2210 meinen passenden gefunden. Was mir daran so gut gefällt ist das er zum einen geschränkt ist und zum anderne so dünndrähtig das er bei kleinen größen aufbiegt. Das hat den Vorteil wenn mit größeren Fischen zu rechnen ist (Karpfen Ü60cm) das der Haken aufgeht und so den Fisch freigibt ohne die ganze Montage abzureißen.

Solche Kunststoffkörbe mit Stacheln verwende ich auch beim Feedern nur nicht so teuere Modelle .
Im Fluß sind die super, das Futter häld etwas länger im Korb und beim einholen steigt er schneller auf.

Könnte man sich nicht solche kleinen Körbe selberbauen? Von welchen Durchmesser/Länge reden wir da?
Normale Modelle baue ich mir selber mir 20/45g.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Haybusa 122 Vorräte aufstocken. Ist´n Problem.




Guckst du bei den benachbarten Highlandern. Die ham noch welche:
http://www.mj-sportfishingshop.com/...cts_id=2749&MODsid=mmo85rldf0tditkce7h5l6hpe3


----------



## Tricast

So, das Buch Friedfische aus dem Kosmos Verlag von der Spezimen Hunting Group Dortmund ist mittlerweile angekommen und ich habe es auch schon durchgeblättert und zum teil auch gelesen. Mein Fazit: Ein überaus schönes und auch hilfreiches Buch für den Angler, der sich mit der Materie näher auseinander setzen möchte. Behandelt werden die Barbe, der Brassen, der Döbel, die Karausche, der Karpfen, das Rotauge, die Rotfeder und die Schleie. Besonders interessant finde ich die Vorgehensweise der Gruppe bei dem lokalisieren der Gewässer und der Standplätze. Viel wird auch über das verwendete Gerät und die Zusammenstellung geschrieben. Größtenteils werden englische Methoden angewendet die auf die Gegebenheiten in Deutschland abgewandelt wurden. Das Buch ist reich bebildert und mit etlichen Tipps versehen. Auf den Bildern im Buch erkennt man Bernd Steffen, Roland Fiedler und Andreas Bruners. Eines der seltenen deutschsprachigen Angelbücher!

LG Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

So so - Du ziehst also garnicht in Betracht, dich von Fischen zu ernähren...



Andal schrieb:


> Alleine was man so übers Jahr an Ködern, Futter und Kleinzeug lässt... unglaublich!
> 
> Schnell noch eine Dose Frühstücksfleisch, eine Büchse Mais, da eine Tüte Pellets, mal eben ein... zwei Montagen abgerissen... schreibt ja keiner mit. Aber das läppert sich gewaltig. Grad wenn man viel zum Angeln geht, verliert sich da rasend schnell die Übersicht. Ganz ehrlich, ich möchte es auch nicht wissen. So lange man die letzte Woche im Monat irgendwie rumbringt und nicht aufs Angeln verzichten muss passt das schon. Mann wird auch mit nackten Kartoffeln satt und lieber so, als gar nicht fischen gehen!





Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn es wirklich Not tut, frisst man eben das Frühstücksfleisch, den Dosenmais selber und geht blinkern!



Sehr tierlieb...


----------



## geomas

@Tricast: Danke für die Kurz-Rezension! 

Ist dieses hier:

*ISBN-10:* 3440097277
*ISBN-13:* 978-3440097274
hoffe ich (sonst landet ein ähnliches Werk bei mir).


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, nach etlichen Schneidertagen war ich heute Abend kurz am Fluß nebenan, per pedes, mit ganz wenig Gepäck.
> Die feine alte Balzer-Edition-Picker, dünne Schnur, noch dünneres Vorfach, 12er blauer Gamakatsu und der kleinste Futterkorb in meinem Bestand.
> Hatte noch Reste Liquidized Bread (ich hau da immer ne Prise Micro-Pellets rein - keine Ahnung, ob es was bringt) im Kühlschrank, ne Scheibe nicht ganz frisches Sandwichbrot und diesmal hatte ich sogar die Bread-Punches nicht vergessen.
> Gegen 17.00 war ich am Wasser, schnell eine extrem simple Paternoster-Montage gebunden und Vorfach geknüpft, erster Wurf, Spitze praktisch direkt nach dem Ablegen der Rute krumm - Plötz von knapp über 20cm.
> So ging das munter weiter, 2 Alande von knapp über 20 und knapp über 25cm waren die Ausreißer zwischen einem guten Dutzend Plötz (die meistens knapp 20cm, der größte hatte geschätzt 26-27cm).
> Die übliche Güster ließ sich nicht „bliccen”, auch kein Warnowbrassen hatte Hunger auf Supermarkt-Brot.
> Es war recht frisch und meine Überlegung, mit ner Bomb statt des Futterkorbs etwas abseits der Angelstelle die vorsichtigen „Kapitalen” zu überlisten, gab ich auf.
> Insgesamt sehr kurzweiliges Angeln, ganz ohne Abrisse, Myriaden von Fehlbissen oder andere Dramen.



Na denn mal Petri zum gelungenden Angeltrip.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast: Danke für die Kurz-Rezension!
> 
> Ist dieses hier:
> 
> *ISBN-10:* 3440097277
> *ISBN-13:* 978-3440097274
> hoffe ich (sonst landet ein ähnliches Werk bei mir).



Ja, ISBN-13: 978-3-440-09727-4 ist es.

LG Heinz


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp : Danke, die Fische waren von der Größe oder besser Kürze her nicht unbedingt „toll” - war aber trotzdem schön, daß es nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen mal rund ging.

Den Gamakatsu LS-2210 mag ich am liebsten in den Größen 8-12 in Verbindung mit ausgestanzten Brot-„Scheibchen”. Für kleinere Modelle hab ich nicht so häufig Verwendung.
Die Gripmesh-Futterkörbe hab ich nur in 15Gramm - Durchmesser ca. 25mm, Länge ca. 22mm. Hab mal nachgedacht - vermutlich hab ich in meinem Anglerleben nicht wesentlich mehr Futterkörbe durch Hänger verloren als „fremde” beim Gummifischangeln gewonnen/erbeutet. Da ist der Preis dann fast nebensächlich.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Wuemmehunter

und die, die man erbeutet, braucht man oft gar nicht. Ich habe in meinem Hausflüsschen ( 12 m breit und 0,8 m tief) mal einen kapitalen 120 gr Krallenkorb Gehalt und könnte ihn auch landen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

T


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guckst du bei den benachbarten Highlandern. Die ham noch welche:
> http://www.mj-sportfishingshop.com/...cts_id=2749&MODsid=mmo85rldf0tditkce7h5l6hpe3



Lieber Prof,
Vielen Dank für den Tip. Ich bin grade in eklatanter Missachutung meiner HomeOffice Pflichten zu dem etwas entfernt gelegenen Angelgeschäft gefahren, wo ich Hayabusa 122er einst gekauft habe und habe mir einen großzügigen Saisonvorrat beschafft. Erstaunlich: Ein 15er Briefchen für 2,70- kein schlechter Kurs! Noch erstaunlicher: Alle relevanten Größen waren reichlich vorhanden. Und zum Ausprobieren zwei Briefchen Gamakatsu LS-3310G, grotesk riesige Goldhaken: Genau das richtige für voluminöse, deftige Happen für eine gewisse Fischart mit riesiger Klappe. Ich hoffe bald mal wieder ein Vergleichsbild machen zu können.
Am  erstaunlichsten: Ich habe abgesehen von Haken _Garnichts_ gekauft- ob ich krank bin? Oder wars das schlechte Gewissen?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Am  erstaunlichsten: Ich habe abgesehen von Haken _Garnichts_ gekauft- ob ich krank bin? Oder wars das schlechte Gewissen?
> hg
> Minimax




Krank? Was hast Du denn, leidest Du vielleicht an Übersättigung? Findest Du nichts mehr was Deinen Kaufappetit anregen könnte? Hast Du vielleicht schon alles? Ist die Bude bis unters Dach voll? Dann geht es Dir wie uns. Aber ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wir deshalb auch nicht.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Bin ich doch irgendwie froh, dass es zu meinen Angelladen ein paar Km Umweg sind. Sonst wäre ich da jeden zweiten Tag drinne, weil man könnte ja ein paar Nubsies brauchen um ein neues Rig zu teste, oder mal den Waggler der einen immer anlacht ausprobieren. Und wenn man schon mal da ist noch einen Futterkorb, damit es ein runder Preis wird. Ich kenne mich und ich kenne meine bessere Hälfte, da wären tägliche Diskussionen (oder eher Streit) vorprogrammiert


----------



## phirania

Nochmal zum Thema Kirschen auf Döbel....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Falls es mal wieder etwas länger dauert mit dem nächsten Biss, gibt es jetzt das passende Kleidungsstück dafür  .....

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Warthose-ge...922304?hash=item2f2daf3e00:g:HBQAAOSw8NNckTF9


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falls es mal wieder etwas länger dauert mit dem nächsten Biss, gibt es jetzt das passende Kleidungsstück dafür  .....
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Warthose-ge...922304?hash=item2f2daf3e00:g:HBQAAOSw8NNckTF9



Das Ding brauch ich, ich bin soo ungeduldig! Sehr geil, das grenzt schon an Abhackmatte!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin ich doch irgendwie froh, dass es zu meinen Angelladen ein paar Km Umweg sind. Sonst wäre ich da jeden zweiten Tag drinne, weil man könnte ja ein paar Nubsies brauchen um ein neues Rig zu teste, oder mal den Waggler der einen immer anlacht ausprobieren. Und wenn man schon mal da ist noch einen Futterkorb, damit es ein runder Preis wird. Ich kenne mich und ich kenne meine bessere Hälfte, da wären tägliche Diskussionen (oder eher Streit) vorprogrammiert


Und ich habe gar keinen Angelladen mehr in der Nähe. Rose Angelwelt, Bremer und Butenbremer kennen den Laden wurde um letzten Jahr eine Filiale von fishermens Partner. Die alte Mannschaft wurde fast komplett durchgetauscht und irgendwelche radebrechenden Neumitarbeiter glotzen einem ständig über die Schulter als wäre man ein potentieller Ladendieb. Ne, das ist nix, ich Kauf jetzt nur noch online oder auf der Stippermesse. Nur meine Frau muss ich noch davon überzeugen, das ich ne eigene Wurmzucht brauche.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nur meine Frau muss ich noch davon überzeugen, das ich ne eigene Wurmzucht brauche.



Solange du Garten oder Keller dafür zur Verfügung hast,einfach vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen.  Wenns nur eine Wohnung oder ein Balkon ist, wäre diese Taktik wohl zu kritisch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das mit den vollendeten Tatsachen lasse ich lieber, bin ja lernfähig.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nur meine Frau muss ich noch davon überzeugen, das ich ne eigene Wurmzucht brauche.



Wurmzucht ist ja noch harmlos....
Stell dir mal vor du würdest ihr erklären müssen du brauchst eine eigene Madenzucht......
Glaube da sind die Papiere fällig.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das Wort darf ich noch nicht Mal aussprechen!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> . Nur meine Frau muss ich noch davon überzeugen, das ich ne eigene Wurmzucht brauche.


Habt ihr ein Grundstück auf dem sich ein bisschen Alibilandwirtschaft lohnen würde? "Kompost" "bioqualität" - und du sparst Geld für Köder! So habe ich meine rum bekommen allerdings ist sie auch Kummer gewohnt und das Anwesen ist groß genug das sie es nicht sehen muss


----------



## Wuemmehunter

"Das sie es.nicht sehen muss ..." Darauf kommt es an! Ich arbeite daran. Aber nicht, dass hier ein falsches Bild entsteht: immerhin akzeptiert sie etwa 80 bis 90 Angeltage darunter auch ein gutes Dutzend Nachtangeltouren pro Jahr, da will ich nicht für den berühmten Tropfen sorgen...


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> " da will ich nicht für den berühmten Tropfen sorgen...



Das ist das Geheimnis: Nicht den Bogen überspannen. Wenn man klug und rücksichtsvoll vorgeht, und eben den Bogen nicht überspannt, dann kann man mit großer Freiheit und in sehr weiten Grenzen unserem schönen Hobby nachgehen, ohne das es Knatsch oder Einschränkungen gíbt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Was für euch Posologen........
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/33-Stuck-Pe...575212?hash=item2ac8263b6c:g:kocAAOSwYvNcj21O


Großes Arsenal!

Schönes Bilder darinne ...
Zeigt sehr gut, warum ich diese Posen nicht mehr mag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte mit einigermaßen vernünftigen Wetter, also ohne Sturm, Minusgrade oder sonstige spassche.



Hier wirds von Tag zu Tag schlimmer, direkt aufpassen, dass man sich nicht erkältet oder anstecken lässt.

Aber Freitag soll es wunderfein werden! 

Also Ruten polieren, Rollen ölen, Nubsi-Montagen knüppern üben, neue Haken an Bandsel bringen, und noch viel mehr ...
die verbleibenden Stunden und Minuten müssen für die Nutzung der kommenden Gelegenheiten genutzt werden!
Weiß gar nicht ob ich alles rechtzeitig schaffe.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Großes Arsenal!
> 
> Schönes Bilder darinne ...
> Zeigt sehr gut, warum ich diese Posen nicht mehr mag.


Meine Posen sind eh über die Jahre zu reinen Stubenhockern geworden und ich immer mehr der Grundangler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das muss wohl auch an Deinem Gewässer liegen! 
(was ja schon irgendwo letztens gut geschildert/bebildert war)
Bei idyllischen Pflanzenfeldern und Kehrströmungen wär's wohl anders.


----------



## Andal

Von so idyllischen Gegebenheiten ist der Schicksalsstrom der Deutschen leider hier sehr weit entfernt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Großes Arsenal!
> 
> Schönes Bilder darinne ...
> Zeigt sehr gut, warum ich diese Posen nicht mehr mag.



Und warum magst Du diese Posen nicht mehr..??


----------



## Zander Jonny

phirania schrieb:


> Wurmzucht ist ja noch harmlos....
> Stell dir mal vor du würdest ihr erklären müssen du brauchst eine eigene Madenzucht......
> Glaube da sind die Papiere fällig.



Meine Madenzucht macht nur richtig stinke stinke wenn ich den Deckel abnehme und auf einem großen Grundstück ist auch das schnell verflogen.





Bis zum unteren Nachbarn vielleicht 40 Meter nach oben vielleicht 30 Meter rechts und links ist auch noch reichlich Platz. Da geht das schon mit der Madenzucht.


----------



## Minimax

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Meine Madenzucht macht nur richtig stinke stinke wenn ich den Deckel abnehme




Entschuldigt bitte Jungs, ich kann nicht widerstehen, ihr kennt mich:

Madenzuchtbox


----------



## Zander Jonny

Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte Jungs, ich kann nicht widerstehen, ihr kennt mich:
> 
> Madenzuchtbox



Damit hab ich‘s noch nicht probiert, wäre vielleicht sogar ein zusätzliches geschmackliches Schmankerl für Plötz und co


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und warum magst Du diese Posen nicht mehr..??


Schau mal genau auf erste Bild in die Mittellinie, und gleichfalls dann in die anderen.
Ich bin gerne Schönwetterangler und mag den Sonnenschein. 

Meine letzten Posenselbstbauten wurden von den Fischen (unsere Lieblingscypriniden hier wie Carp, Chub, Orfe, Roach usw.) lieber angestubst und angenabbelt als der darunter hängende Köder 
Das war schon eine krasse Sache, große Überraschung erstmal , dann Belustigung, und im Endeffekt war ich dann doch sehr stolz auf dieses Dingens, welche die Fische dermaßen liebten!
Der wieder-mal-Einsatz eines Klarplastikleuchtstoffröhrchens an zweiter Rute machte mir in mehreren Fällen (Sonne eben) den Unterschied mehr als deutlich, und das war es dann für diese Bauart.
Sehe ich inzwischen als einen der Faktoren für unbewußt - aber durchaus selbstverschuldet - zu schneidern, den Fischen "Vorsicht Angler!" zuzubrüllen, dafür gibt's wirklich eine lange Liste.

Auf der großen Insel scheint die Sonne vlt. so wenig, dass es dort keine Rolle spielen mag!


----------



## alexpp

Im Ükel lesen und gleichzeitig ein Eis genießen werde ich das nächste Mal vermeiden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte Jungs, ich kann nicht widerstehen, ihr kennt mich:
> 
> Madenzuchtbox


"Mein Opa hat meine Angelei sehr bereichert"


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und ich habe gar keinen Angelladen mehr in der Nähe. Rose Angelwelt, Bremer und Butenbremer kennen den Laden wurde um letzten Jahr eine Filiale von fishermens Partner. Die alte Mannschaft wurde fast komplett durchgetauscht und irgendwelche radebrechenden Neumitarbeiter glotzen einem ständig über die Schulter als wäre man ein potentieller Ladendieb. Ne, das ist nix, ich Kauf jetzt nur noch online oder auf der Stippermesse. Nur meine Frau muss ich noch davon überzeugen, das ich ne eigene Wurmzucht brauche.



Evtl. kann „Mann” eine Wurmzucht als höchst trendige Bio-Composting-Geschichte verkaufen. 

Fürs rustikale Wohnzimmer: https://wurmkiste.at/
oder ganz „stylisch” hier: http://www.urbalive.com/vermicomposter


----------



## Andal

Beim Stichwort "Madenzucht" muss ich immer lächelnd kalkulieren, wie lange ich, innerorts, 2te Etage, kein Garten, wohl mein Obdach behalten würde!


----------



## phirania

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Meine Madenzucht macht nur richtig stinke stinke wenn ich den Deckel abnehme und auf einem großen Grundstück ist auch das schnell verflogen.
> Anhang anzeigen 321772
> 
> Bis zum unteren Nachbarn vielleicht 40 Meter nach oben vielleicht 30 Meter rechts und links ist auch noch reichlich Platz. Da geht das schon mit der Madenzucht.



Ist doch super die Lage bei dir,Wasser immer im Blick und Natur vor der Türe,,,,,


----------



## alexpp

geomas schrieb:


> Evtl. kann „Mann” eine Wurmzucht als höchst trendige Bio-Composting-Geschichte verkaufen.
> 
> Fürs rustikale Wohnzimmer: https://wurmkiste.at/
> oder ganz „stylisch” hier: http://www.urbalive.com/vermicomposter


Der zweite Link ist klasse, für das Design muss man den Jan Pelcl eigentlich bestrafen.


----------



## Andal

alexpp schrieb:


> Der zweite Link ist klasse, für das Design muss man den Jan Pelcl eigentlich bestrafen.


Für Würmer tut es doch jeder Maurerkübel. Ein paar Portionen Dendros rein, etwas Erde, feuchte Eierkartons und einen Lappen drüber spannen...


----------



## alexpp

Andal schrieb:


> Für Würmer tut es doch jeder Maurerkübel...


Der wäre mir auch lieber.


----------



## Andal

Vor allem deutlich günstiger!


----------



## geomas

So, nach dem legendären, grandiosen und natürlich höchst verdienten Fischzug gestern im Fluß nebenan zogs mich heute Nachmittag zurück zum Teich auf der Pferdekoppel.
Ausgestattet mit reichlich Selbstvertrauen steuerte ich gleich eine neue Angelstelle an (also ein paar Meter weiter als zuletzt). 
Plan war wie schon neulich eine passive Rute mit leichter Selbsthakmontage auszubringen und aktiv eine Gerte mit Waggler und Pin zu fischen.

Fischaktivitäten waren zunächst kaum zu verzeichnen, ein sehr unangenehmer Wind wehte und trotz drei Pullovern unter der dicken Winterjacke war mir etwas kalt.





Kalter März-Nachmittag am Teich, Köder direkt am Ufer geparkt.


Nun ja. Hab verschiedene Pellet- und Mini-Boiliesorten durchprobiert, es gab weder an der Posenrute noch an der Grundrute irgendwelche Anzeichen von Interesse an den Ködern. Immerhin konnte ich diverse Zweige und rotte Pflanzen landen.
Nach einer Weile probierte ich testweise ein ausgestanztes Brotstückchen und siehe da, sofort Biß. Leider war das Brot von der Konsistenz her nahezu unbrauchbar, es hielt nicht länger als ein paar Sekunden am Haken.
Immerhin konnte ich als ersten Fisch mit der neuen alten Pin überhaupt ein Plötz von geschätzt 12cm Kürze landen. Dank dir, Kleiner. Entschneidert!
Ein unwesentlich größerer Artgenosse entzog sich der Handlandung durch ein Salto in der Luft (die Widerhaken der 2210 sind nicht zu stark ausgeprägt).

Hmm, das Brot wurde nicht besser, zurück zu Pellets. Aber es tat sich nichts, bis plötzlich Krawall an der sehr ufernah geparkten Festblei-Montage angesagt war.
Rute richtig krumm, natürlich ist der Lümmel sofort kreuz und quer durch sämtliche Schilfhalme und ander Pflanzen und der direkte Kontakt zum Fisch war dahin (Schnur umgelenkt). 
Hab dann einfach Schnur gegeben, die Rute abgelegt, in aller Ruhe den Kescher geholt und dann versucht, den Karpfen aus dem Schilfwirrwarr zu bugsieren. Hat ne Weile gedauert, aber dann zog er direkt vom Freiwasser zu den nächsten Hindernissen.
Der Kescher war knapp bemessen, aber letztlich hat alles geklappt und der Fisch war im „Sack”.
Schöner schlanker Schuppi, etwa 64cm. 

Beim letzten Tageslicht war dann richtig Leben an der Wasseroberfläche. Plötz oder Rotfedern schnappten nach den Resten des geopferten Supermarkt-Brotes, überall Ringe an der Wasseroberfläche (der Wind war eingeschlafen). Evtl. wäre ein Angeln bis in die Dunkelheit hinein einen Versuch wert, aber bei einstelligen Temperaturen ist das nicht so mein Ding.

Jetzt kann ich mich erstmal dem nächsten Gewässer widmen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Für Würmer tut es doch jeder Maurerkübel. Ein paar Portionen Dendros rein, etwas Erde, feuchte Eierkartons und einen Lappen drüber spannen...



Lieber Andal, es geht doch hier nicht darum, was funktional und praktikabel ist (und billig obendrein!), sondern um die Welt der „trendigen” Bio-Wohn-Accessoires.
Und diesbezüglich gehen die Designer-Wormerys doch richtig steil. *



*) Bitte um Entschuldigung - Versuch in Jugendsprache meinerseits obwohl vollkommen unqualifiziert...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kalter März-Nachmittag am Teich



Mensch Geo,
schöner, spannender Bericht und dazu mal wieder ein stimmungsvolles Photo, danke dafür! Schön das Du die Trudex einweihen konntest und der alten Dame etwas Auslauf gewähren konntest- mit was ist sie denn bespult? Und natürlich ein dickes Petri zu dem tollen Schuppi, diesmal hat dem Racker der Schilftrick nichts gebracht.
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Da "Design"  nix anderes als Formgestaltung heißt, wurde der Maurerkübel ja auch nur "designed". Alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Da "Design"  nix anderes als Formgestaltung heißt, wurde der Maurerkübel ja auch nur "designed". Alles wieder im Lot.


Wenn man den Kübel noch etwas zerkratzt, und Farbkleckse platziert, ist der "Vintage" und hat "Shabby Chic"- Das ist soooo authentisch, die Jack-Wolfskin-Freunde werden vor Neid erblassen.


----------



## Andal

Oder man lässt alle Viere grade sein und freut sich ein Loch in den Bauch, weil man den Mainstream mit Füssen tritt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Problem mit neuen Maurerkübeln ist dass sie ausdünsten und das den Würmern nicht gut bekommt. Paar Wochen rausstellen und B und an das Regenwasser ausschütten hilft da aber sicher


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Problem mit neuen Maurerkübeln ist dass sie ausdünsten und das den Würmern nicht gut bekommt. Paar Wochen rausstellen und B und an das Regenwasser ausschütten hilft da aber sicher


Das ist nicht das Problem...... der steht gut auf dem Balkong und lüftet vor sich hin.


----------



## geomas

Ich find die Idee von der Wurmzucht in der guten Stube irgendwie zum Schreien komisch.
Selbst der hartgesottenste Dosenbier- und Tarnfleck-Sargblei-Schmeißer (nix für ungut, Jungs) würde das niemals in Betracht ziehen.
Wird so was aber in „trendigen” Farben vermeintlich formschön verpackt und geschickt beworben ists auf einmal ein cooles Bio-Wohn-Accessoire.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein lieber geo - herzliches Petri Heil! Ausgebufft hast du den Krauttrick des kleinen Rackers verpuffen lassen, das wird ihm eine Lehre sein


----------



## alexpp

@geomas
Vielleicht für manchen Grünen, aber sicher nichts für mich (Bio-Wohn-Accessoire).


----------



## Andal

So ein oben beschriebener Eimer steht bei mir seit Jahren unauffällig im finsteren, sehr wichtig!, Abeitel und den Würmern geht es prächtig. Nur mal eben ab und zu nachfeuchten und neue Schnipsel vom Eierkarton zugeben. Den Dendros taugt das so richtig und sie vermehren sich prima. Es müsste 2014 gewesen sein, als ich mit 4 Dosen Dendros angefangen habe. Seitdem ist alles aus bestens funktionierender (In-) Zucht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Auserwählte Box ist leider in den Sanierungswirren zerstört worden, mal gucken was für nen Zustand die vorhandenen Kübel haben wenn wir weiter sind. Meine Restdendros der Saison 2018 sind quietschfidel und vermehren sich in der kleinen Wurmbox. Es bleibt spannend, leider hängen wir fast ein halbes Jahr hinterher


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...Meine Restdendros der Saison 2018 sind quietschfidel und vermehren sich in der kleinen Wurmbox. Es bleibt spannend, leider hängen wir fast ein halbes Jahr hinterher



Das holen die Dendros wieder auf...


----------



## Andal

Bin ja gespannt, wann sich die ganze Inzüchterei mal zeigen wird und ob es so etwas bei Würmern überhaupt gibt. Ein Wurm mit drei Enden wäre ja mal eine echte Bereicherung!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Meine Madenzucht macht nur richtig stinke stinke wenn ich den Deckel abnehme und auf einem großen Grundstück ist auch das schnell verflogen.
> Anhang anzeigen 321772
> 
> Bis zum unteren Nachbarn vielleicht 40 Meter nach oben vielleicht 30 Meter rechts und links ist auch noch reichlich Platz. Da geht das schon mit der Madenzucht.


Welches Gewässer ist unterhalb  Deines Gartens zu sehen u d sind die Maden da ein Köder der funzt?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri  Geo, das hat sich doch gelohnt, mit so einem Schuppi. Und danke für den spannenden Bericht vom kleinen See.


----------



## Tobias85

Ein schöner Bericht Georg!  Und so einen Schuppi zu Landen, nachdem der schon drölfzig mal durch das Schilf geschwommen ist, ist auch eine durchaus anerkennenswerte Leistung.

Ich war vorhin kurz Feedern am Kanal. Dieses mal gabs immerhin einen Biss und der Fisch hing auch kurz, raus bekommen hab ich ihn aber nicht und nachdem mich dann ein richtig dicker Schauer überrollt hat (angesagt war nur leichter, kurzer Nieselregen) hab ich nass und frierend den Rückzug angetreten. Das Restfutter vom Wochenende hatte ich noch mit Curry und Salz aufgepeppt, weil die vorherige Geschmacksprobe mehr als fad ausfiel. Die Reste sind jetzt im Tiefkühler und kommen am Donnerstag oder Freitag nochmal zum Einsatz am See.


----------



## Tobias85

Und Wurmzucht in Haus: Warum nicht?


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und Wurmzucht in Haus: Warum nicht?


Ich kann es nur empfehlen. So lange man den Eimer nicht umrennt, macht es keinen Dreck und riechen tut es auch nicht. Nur sollte man immer sehen, das gut, aber atmungsaktiv, zu ist!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur empfehlen. So lange man den Eimer nicht umrennt, macht es keinen Dreck und riechen tut es auch nicht. Nur sollte man immer sehen, das gut, aber atmungsaktiv, zu ist!



Ich hab selbst zwei kleine Zuchtstarter im Regal stehen, in den unteren Fächern, in dekorativen Einschubkästen "versteckt", damit mir da niemand reinredet...  Sind aber noch ganz am Anfang. 

Mistwürmer mach ich dann aber doch lieber im Kompost, da gehts einfach schneller, unkomplizierter und im größeren Maßstab


----------



## Andal

Ganz und gar ohne Garten bleibt halt nur das Abseitel.


----------



## geomas

Für ne Wurmzucht kommt bei mir als Raum nur die überdachte/geschlossene Auffahrt in Frage. Meine Sorge sind sehr heiße Sommer und sehr kalte Winter.




Und Danke für die Petris!


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein Garten hat wenig Schatten und die altangelegten Komposthaufen stehen schön in der prallen Sonne... insofern sind Keller und Kübel die beste Alternative für mich. Soll zweisortig werden, einmal Mistwürmer  einmal Dendros.

@geomas wichtig ist, dass der Kübel nicht direkt auf dem Boden steht, Isomatte, dachlatten oder weiss der Geier was.


----------



## Andal

Die Verdunstung hält die Temperatur eigentlich relativ gut konstant. Allerdings ist die Feuchtigkeit bei Frost nicht so gut. Ein Platz im Keller wäre halt gut, oder halt ein Kammerl in der Bude.


----------



## Minimax

Leider ist durch meine Wohnsituation, den fußläufigen Angelshop und vor allem meinem sehr überschaubaren Wurmverbrauch das Wurmzuchtthema für mich vor allem theoretisch interessant: Ich hab immer ein paar Döschen da, und dann und wann tausche ich sie aus- die "Veteranendosen" werden in die Rabatten entleert: Das freut die Amseln, und vielleicht entkommt auch der eine oder andere altgediente Wurm.
Was aber interessant wäre, hätte ich eine prächtige, florierende Wurmzucht wären Würmer pur als Anfutter. Einst wurden Würmer lbs-weise tage vorher in die Themse zum Barbenangeln verklappt, ganz wie heute Boillies. Oder eben Handvollweise als Losefeed. Das wäre aber heutzutage nur mit einer Riesen-Freiland-Wurm-Ranch zu leisten..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Was aber interessant wäre, hätte ich eine prächtige, florierende Wurmzucht wären Würmer pur als Anfutter. Einst wurden Würmer lbs-weise tage vorher in die Themse zum Barbenangeln verklappt, ganz wie heute Boillies. Oder eben Handvollweise als Losefeed. Das wäre aber heutzutage nur mit einer Riesen-Freiland-Wurm-Ranch zu leisten..


Genau das wäre mein Ziel und deswegen die Kompostwürmer die sich wie Hölle vermehren sollen. Einfach mal ein paar Tage jeweils 1-2 Kilo Würmer verklappen und dann dort angeln.


----------



## Andal

Na ja...... für Würmer aus dem Laden muss ich erst zur Fähre, über den Rhein und dann noch hübsch durch die Felder radeln. Da ist es nicht so unpraktisch, wenn ich die Viecherl zu Hause habe.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Na ja...... für Würmer aus dem Laden muss ich erst zur Fähre, über den Rhein und dann noch hübsch durch die Felder radeln. Da ist es nicht so unpraktisch, wenn ich die Viecherl zu Hause habe.


Absolut da ists gut wenn man zuhause einen Wurmgenerator hat- aber dafür lebst Du auch nicht in einer Wohnegend, in der die Leute glauben, jeden Tag ist Dauersperrmüll und 30-Zone heisst man muss sie in weniger als 30 Sekunden durchqueren.


----------



## geomas

Gerade gefunden: Angeln am Kanal, leider schlechte Bildqualität
Highlights sind die Verlosung der „Pegs” und das Wiegen des Fangs


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut da ists gut wenn man zuhause einen Wurmgenerator hat- aber dafür lebst Du auch nicht in einer Wohnegend, in der die Leute glauben, jeden Tag ist Dauersperrmüll und 30-Zone heisst man muss sie in weniger als 30 Sekunden durchqueren.


Irgend was ist doch immer!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Welches Gewässer ist unterhalb  Deines Gartens zu sehen u d sind die Maden da ein Köder der funzt?



Das ist die Bleilochtalsperre. Klar funzen da die Maden, sie sind bloß wesentlich dunkler als die die man im Laden bekommt. Liegt wohl daran das meine mit Fisch Resten gefüttert werden. Wenn ich welche brauche halte ich kurz die Luft an öffne die Tonne und gehe mit einem ausgedienten Sieb beherzt durch die matsche. Da bleiben erstmal nur die Maden im Sieb, Deckel schnell (!) wieder drauf und die mit klarem Wasser kurz abspülen dann in Sägespäne und fertig.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden: Angeln am Kanal, leider schlechte Bildqualität



Sehr nett, hatte aber keinen Ton- verständlich war´s trotzdem. Schade, das wir hier nicht die Gelegenheit haben, uns abends in so einer gemütlichen, netten wie der gezeigten Kneipe zusammenzufinden um zu prahlen, zu munkeln und zu raunen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Schade, das wir hier nicht die Gelegenheit haben, uns abends in so einer gemütlichen, netten wie der gezeigten Kneipe zusammenzufinden um zu prahlen, zu munkeln und zu raunen.


Dann hätten sicher die Beweibten unter uns ein echtes Problem ... jeden Abend stundenlang in der "zweiten Heimat"...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr nett, hatte aber keinen Ton- verständlich war´s trotzdem. Schade, das wir hier nicht die Gelegenheit haben, uns abends in so einer gemütlichen, netten wie der gezeigten Kneipe zusammenzufinden um zu prahlen, zu munkeln und zu raunen.


Der Ükel als Multidimensionale - und damit für kundige von überall erreichbare - Kaschemme am Wasser ist eine schöne Vorstellung. Ausgestopfte Spinnfischer an den Wänden hast du mal eingebracht, ein Kicker, ein Billardtisch, eine Bierauswahl die den Namen verdient, Edelbrände, Terasse am Wasser mit Rutenhaltern am Geländer - ein Traum!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Dann hätten sicher die Beweibten unter uns ein echtes Problem ... jeden Abend stundenlang in der "zweiten Heimat"...!



hahaha, Dann hätten wir aber alle ein Problem.. ob beweibt oder frei, suchend oder Hagestolz, denn dann würde sicher mal die eine oder andere Ükeldame vorbeischauen, und dann müssten wir alle ganz zahm oder manierlich tun.. (im Chor auf bohrende Fragen: "Ja Mrs. Minimax, wir achten drauf das er seinen Schal trägt" "Nein Mrs. Kochtopf, wir trinken nur Tee oder Limo...")


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, Dann hätten wir aber alle ein Problem.. ob beweibt oder frei, suchend oder Hagestolz, denn dann würde sicher mal die eine oder andere Ükeldame vorbeischauen, und dann müssten wir alle ganz zahm oder manierlich tun.. (im Chor auf bohrende Fragen: "Ja Mrs. Minimax, wir achten drauf das er seinen Schal trägt" "Nein Mrs. Kochtopf, wir trinken nur Tee oder Limo...")


----------



## Minimax

Hätte aber auch sein Gutes: "Mrs. Wuemmehunter, das stimmt, das sind meine Angelruten, ihr Gatte bewahrt sie nur für mich auf!" "Ja, stimmt, meine auch!" "Und meine, mindestens fünf gehören mir!" "Richtig, genau, die 70 Rollen gehören alle mir, ich hab halt keinen Platz Zuhause!"


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, nach dem legendären, grandiosen und natürlich höchst verdienten Fischzug gestern im Fluß nebenan zogs mich heute Nachmittag zurück zum Teich auf der Pferdekoppel.
> Ausgestattet mit reichlich Selbstvertrauen steuerte ich gleich eine neue Angelstelle an (also ein paar Meter weiter als zuletzt).
> Plan war wie schon neulich eine passive Rute mit leichter Selbsthakmontage auszubringen und aktiv eine Gerte mit Waggler und Pin zu fischen.
> 
> Fischaktivitäten waren zunächst kaum zu verzeichnen, ein sehr unangenehmer Wind wehte und trotz drei Pullovern unter der dicken Winterjacke war mir etwas kalt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalter März-Nachmittag am Teich, Köder direkt am Ufer geparkt.
> 
> 
> Nun ja. Hab verschiedene Pellet- und Mini-Boiliesorten durchprobiert, es gab weder an der Posenrute noch an der Grundrute irgendwelche Anzeichen von Interesse an den Ködern. Immerhin konnte ich diverse Zweige und rotte Pflanzen landen.
> Nach einer Weile probierte ich testweise ein ausgestanztes Brotstückchen und siehe da, sofort Biß. Leider war das Brot von der Konsistenz her nahezu unbrauchbar, es hielt nicht länger als ein paar Sekunden am Haken.
> Immerhin konnte ich als ersten Fisch mit der neuen alten Pin überhaupt ein Plötz von geschätzt 12cm Kürze landen. Dank dir, Kleiner. Entschneidert!
> Ein unwesentlich größerer Artgenosse entzog sich der Handlandung durch ein Salto in der Luft (die Widerhaken der 2210 sind nicht zu stark ausgeprägt).
> 
> Hmm, das Brot wurde nicht besser, zurück zu Pellets. Aber es tat sich nichts, bis plötzlich Krawall an der sehr ufernah geparkten Festblei-Montage angesagt war.
> Rute richtig krumm, natürlich ist der Lümmel sofort kreuz und quer durch sämtliche Schilfhalme und ander Pflanzen und der direkte Kontakt zum Fisch war dahin (Schnur umgelenkt).
> Hab dann einfach Schnur gegeben, die Rute abgelegt, in aller Ruhe den Kescher geholt und dann versucht, den Karpfen aus dem Schilfwirrwarr zu bugsieren. Hat ne Weile gedauert, aber dann zog er direkt vom Freiwasser zu den nächsten Hindernissen.
> Der Kescher war knapp bemessen, aber letztlich hat alles geklappt und der Fisch war im „Sack”.
> Schöner schlanker Schuppi, etwa 64cm.
> 
> Beim letzten Tageslicht war dann richtig Leben an der Wasseroberfläche. Plötz oder Rotfedern schnappten nach den Resten des geopferten Supermarkt-Brotes, überall Ringe an der Wasseroberfläche (der Wind war eingeschlafen). Evtl. wäre ein Angeln bis in die Dunkelheit hinein einen Versuch wert, aber bei einstelligen Temperaturen ist das nicht so mein Ding.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich mich erstmal dem nächsten Gewässer widmen.



Dickes Petri Dir
Auch für den erfolgreichen schönen Angeltag in der Natur...


----------



## Andal

Ich stelle mich dann auch gerne als Universalalibi und Dauerausrede zur Verfügung. Ich habe Erfahrung, wie man Gezeter durch selektives Hören ausblenden kann.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich dann auch gerne als Universalalibi und Dauerausrede zur Verfügung.



Alter Schlawiner, die Damen mögen Bad Boys, ich sehe schon Deine 0,0mm Haarpracht von zahlreichen Lippenstift-Abdrücken gekrönt..

Mal was fachliches (soll keiner sagen Der Ukel-Flying-Circus kalauert nur rum):
Hier ein neues Haken-Vergleichsbild, wie immer auf Kästchenpapier und mit nem 14 Drennan Carbon Feeder zum Vergleich. Daran schliessen sich meine geliebten Colmic 122er für Flocke und Tulip an, dann folgen die noch ungetesteten Riesen-Goldies für voluminöse Köder wie Kirschen, Leber oder eben xl Flocken und Tulip. Wichtig ist mir der kräftige, aber nicht karpfenmässig dicke Schenkel, sowie die Plättchen (Plättchen oder Öhr ist natürlich ein unerschöpfliches Thema) EDIT: Und natürlich der weite Hakenbogen! geschaffen um sich sicher in die kräftige Lippe einer ganz bestimmten Fischart, die ich hier nicht nennen möchte, zu vergraben


----------



## Andal

Wenn du so sehr auf Plättchen stehst, dann bringe ich dir zum ÜkT einen Schwung mit. Hier würden sie nur herumoxidieren.


----------



## Minimax

Ab einer bestimmten Größe und natürlich für bestimmte Montagen ist dann natürlich Öhr die geeignetere Variante. Ich habe hier eine Ordentliche Auswahl an Briefchen mit Öhrhaken- die bring ich auch mit, dann können wir tauschen!


----------



## Andal




----------



## geomas

^^^^ danke für das Haken-Vergleichsbild!

Hab einen Youtube-Kanal mit sehr vielen älteren Angelvideos entdeckt, hauptsächlich Match-, Karpfen und Hechtangeln.
Bob Nudd, Kevin Maddocks, Dave Harrell, Dickie Carr... und Ivan Marks (dem seh ich jetzt 90 Minuten beim Lädschern zu).

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMwiKEVKbIGgo4p-wgXP5JQ


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^^^^ danke für das Haken-Vergleichsbild!



Sag mal, Geo,
eigentlich hast du damit mal angefangen: 5-6 Haken auf Kästchenpapier, mit Typkennzeichnung. Ich glaube das kann ganz nützlich sein- Im Netz sieht man Haken immer nur ohne Massstab oder Vergleiche zu anderen Modellen, und Typbezeichnungen wie Kamagatsu-Sukiyaki-Specialist-Multilaser-3232095240-CVEPJJ-32424-Limerick-Edition sind nicht so super intuitiv.
Ich würde gerne mal einen Haken-Vergleichsbilder-Thread im Friedfischbereich aufmachen, da könnten dann ähnliche Vergleichsbilder angefügt werden. Dürfte ich Dein erstes Vergleichsbild aus den alten Tagen des Ükels da Picr en? Natürlich mit voller Zitation.
Wenn dann noch mehr Leute mitmachen, wäre das ein nützliches Instrument, dann könnte ja mit der Zeit ein richtiges kleines -etwas chaotisches Hakenbilderschmetterlingsalbum entstehen wie wäre es?
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ nur zu!

Hier sind die beiden Vergleichsbilder noch einmal:












Sorry, Kästchenpapier hab ich frei interpretiert (hab immer noch altes „Langkästchenpapier” aus DDR-Zeiten).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ nur zu!
> Sorry, Kästchenpapier hab ich feri interpretiert (hab immer noch altes „Langkästchenpapier” aus DDR-Zeiten).



Cool, danke für das grüne Licht, ich mach dann mal.

EDIT: So, hab den Thread im Friedfischbereich erstellt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angelhaken-in-vergleichsbildern.345185/


----------



## Tobias85

Andal, natürlich...ohne Garten wirds schwer mit dem Komposthaufen.  Aber allen, denen dieser Luxus gewährt ist, kann ich nur raten, dem Komposthaufen den Vorzug zu geben.

Allerdings:



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau das wäre mein Ziel und deswegen die Kompostwürmer die sich wie Hölle vermehren sollen. Einfach mal ein paar Tage jeweils 1-2 Kilo Würmer verklappen und dann dort angeln.



Nichts liegt mir ferner, als deine Illusionen zu zerstören, aber diese Mengen sind unrealistisch. Die vermehren sich zwar bei wärmeren Temperaturen verhältnismäßig schnell, aber die sind dennoch in ihrer Vermehrung und im Wachstum limitiert - in erster Linie durch das Nahrungsangebot und Futter brauchen sie viel. Solche Mengen frisches Grünfutter (bei deinen Größenordnungen eher mehrere Kilo täglich) musst du erstmal heranschaffen und dann brauchst du entsprechend Platz, da das ganze Futter dann ja auch Monatelang auf dem Kompost liegt, bis es ganz verrottet ist und verteilt werden kann. Mit einem Kompost kommst du da bei weitem nicht aus.

Ich hatte auch mal ähnliche Ambitionen, musste aber feststellen, dass man da ganz schnell an die Grenzen des machbaren gerät, wenn man das nicht zu einem eigenen Hobby machen will. Probier aus, was unter deinen Bedingungen möglich ist, aber erwarte lieber nicht zuviel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Andal, natürlich...ohne Garten wirds schwer mit dem Komposthaufen.  Aber allen, denen dieser Luxus gewährt ist, kann ich nur raten, dem Komposthaufen den Vorzug zu geben.
> 
> Allerdings:
> 
> 
> 
> Nichts liegt mir ferner, als deine Illusionen zu zerstören, aber diese Mengen sind unrealistisch. Die vermehren sich zwar bei wärmeren Temperaturen verhältnismäßig schnell, aber die sind dennoch in ihrer Vermehrung und im Wachstum limitiert - in erster Linie durch das Nahrungsangebot und Futter brauchen sie viel. Solche Mengen frisches Grünfutter (bei deinen Größenordnungen eher mehrere Kilo täglich) musst du erstmal heranschaffen und dann brauchst du entsprechend Platz, da das ganze Futter dann ja auch Monatelang auf dem Kompost liegt, bis es ganz verrottet ist und verteilt werden kann. Mit einem Kompost kommst du da bei weitem nicht aus.
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal ähnliche Ambitionen, musste aber feststellen, dass man da ganz schnell an die Grenzen des machbaren gerät, wenn man das nicht zu einem eigenen Hobby machen will. Probier aus, was unter deinen Bedingungen möglich ist, aber erwarte lieber nicht zuviel.


Das schöne ist ja, dass ich ein völlig verschwenderische Pltz und Biomasse Angebot habe. Mal schauen wie weit ich komme


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas
Danke für die Vorstellung der Haken  find ich persönlich sehr aufschlußreich.

@Minimax @geomas
Verstehe ich das richtig das ihr ne kleine Datenbank mit Haken machen wollt?
Wenn ja wäre da nicht Millimeterpapier besser?
Wäre ne tolle Idee um Vergleichsdaten zu haben.

EDIT: Vielleicht sollte ich die anderen Threads erst lesen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ab einer bestimmten Größe und natürlich für bestimmte Montagen ist dann natürlich Öhr die geeignetere Variante. Ich habe hier eine Ordentliche Auswahl an Briefchen mit Öhrhaken- die bring ich auch mit, dann können wir tauschen!


Ich bin bisher noch öhr only unterwegs. Bin so schon kein Knotenhoudini, da bleibe ich lieber bei "keep it simple stupid!", da ich eh bei Winzihäkchen zu fertigen VF greife komme ich sehr gut parat. Oder haben Plättchen mir verborgene Vorzüge?


----------



## Minimax

Verstehe ich das richtig das ihr ne kleine Datenbank mit Haken machen wollt?
Wenn ja wäre da nicht Millimeterpapier besser?
[/QUOTE]
Ist erstmal nur ein Thread um die herumfliegenden Hakenbilder zu bündeln- es fing halt mit Kästchenpapier an. Vielleicht werdens mit der Zeit mehr und bessere Bilder.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher noch öhr only unterwegs. Oder haben Plättchen mir verborgene Vorzüge?



Öhrhaken sind für bestimmte Anwendungen (z.B. Haar) besser geeignet, und -so sagt man- die Verbindung ist stabiler, besonders in großen Größen. Kleine
Haken profitieren hingegen von der Schlankheit des Plättchens.
Meine Plättchenvorliebe ist hauptsächlich persönlicher Natur, ausserdem kommt mir als durchgebunden-Angler die Bindeweise entgegen, da man Plättchen ans Ende der Schnur knoten kann (Ginge natürlich auch mit Öhrhaken in Plättchenmanier gebunden)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher noch öhr only unterwegs. Bin so schon kein Knotenhoudini, da bleibe ich lieber bei "keep it simple stupid!", da ich eh bei Winzihäkchen zu fertigen VF greife komme ich sehr gut parat. Oder haben Plättchen mir verborgene Vorzüge?


Das würde mich auch interessieren! Bin bislang auch nur mit Öhr- VF-haken am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Öhrhaken sind für bestimmte Anwendungen (z.B. Haar) besser geeignet, und -so sagt man- die Verbindung ist stabiler, besonders in großen Größen. Kleine
> Haken profitieren hingegen von der Schlankheit des Plättchens.
> Meine Plättchenvorliebe ist hauptsächlich persönlicher Natur, ausserdem kommt mir als *durchgebunden-Angler die Bindeweise entgegen, da man Plättchen ans Ende der Schnur knoten kann (Ginge natürlich auch mit Öhrhaken in Plättchenmanier gebunden)*


Sorry aber ich checke das nicht. Wo wenn nicht ans Ende der Schnur kommt der Haken und wieso sollte es mir Öhr nicht gehen? Ich meine ich binde ja auch meist durch und nehme nur öhrhaken


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja, dass ich ein völlig verschwenderische Pltz und Biomasse Angebot habe. Mal schauen wie weit ich komme



Ich bin gespannt, wie es läuft...und wie viele 10L-Eimer Kompost du dann pro Anfütterung sieben musst  Ne, im Ernst: Wenn du das wirklich durchziehst wird das sicher ein gutes Stück Arbeit, aber wenn du das dann tatsächlich schaffst, dann hast du meinen vollsten Respekt (noch mehr als eh schon).


----------



## phirania

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...9N1R1PkrKcF0Dzf4O1G82FWMSlwXVbmErmWJa4xANCRnC


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich checke das nicht. Wo wenn nicht ans Ende der Schnur kommt der Haken und wieso sollte es mir Öhr nicht gehen? Ich meine ich binde ja auch meist durch und nehme nur öhrhaken



Ich sehe 2 mögliche Gründe FÜR die Verwendung von Plättchenhaken:
 - Verfügbarkeit von relativ dünndrahtigen Modellen in praktisch allen „Friedfisch-Größen”
 - geringeres Gewicht bei gleichem Hakenmodell (im Vergleich Öhr/Plättchen)

Zum Punkt Gewicht: ich hab ja gestern auf Youtube mit dem Sehen eines Ivan Marks-Videos angefangen (bin noch nicht durch). Ivan Marks war seinerzeit einer der erfolgreichsten Matchangler der Welt, ein echter Star der Angelszene.
In diesem Video erwähnt er, daß er bei schwierigen Bedingungen sogar die Windungen des Plättchenhaken-Knotens auf 4-5 reduziert, um Gewicht am Haken zu sparen. Klingt extrem, aber der Mann war sehr erfolgreich und von nix kommt nix.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> ich hab ja gestern auf Youtube mit dem Sehen eines Ivan Marks-Videos angefangen



Lieber Georg, hättest du einen Link für deine neugierigen Ükel-Brüder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube der Punkt Gewicht kommt nur bei Stillwasser zur Geltung aber interessanter Exkurs, danke


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber Georg, hättest du einen Link für deine neugierigen Ükel-Brüder?



Bittesehr:





A Day's Ledgering with Ivan Marks
(an einem kommerziellen Angelteich, hauptsächlich Karpfen in „Match”-Größe - auf diesem YT-Kanal gibt es noch viele andere ältere Angelvideos)


Nachtrag: sehr cool sehen die von ihm genutzen „Floating Maggots” aus - macht richtig Lust aufs Angeln mit den kleinen Krabblern.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich checke das nicht. Wo wenn nicht ans Ende der Schnur kommt der Haken und wieso sollte es mir Öhr nicht gehen? Ich meine ich binde ja auch meist durch und nehme nur öhrhaken



Das liegt daran, weil meine Worte keinen Sinn ergaben-mea culpa. Ich dachte beim Anknoten der Öhrhaken nur an den Knotless Knoten, bei dem man ja das andere Ende der Schnur braucht, und bei dem durchgebunden nicht funktioniert. Natürlich kann man mit Blutknoten oder Palomar Öhris wunderbar durchgebunden anknoten!
Aber bei Blutknoten oder Palomar gefällt mir -völlig irrational- der "Sitz" des Hakens nicht so recht, auch ist das tiefste Vertrauen nicht da: Ich binde dann die Öhrhaken, wenn ich sie verwende, mit nem Plättchenknoten an: gefällt mir besser.
Und ja, in den kleinen Größen, für kleine Köder, sind mir Öhrhaken zu kräftig, das Öhr zu gnubbelig. Wer auf der Suche nach einem leichten Öhrhaken ist, könnte sich mal den Kamasan B 983 Wide Gape Speicalist anschauen, der ist relativ relativ dünndrahtig.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ hast Du mal den „Pint” (Owner 53117) probiert? Hab ihn noch nicht im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Öhrhaken gesehen, aber der scheint fast noch dünndrahtiger zu sein.


----------



## Minimax

schnell gegoogelt: Oh, der sieht ja wirklich sehr schlank aus, in Händen hatte ich ihn aber noch nie.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> schnell gegoogelt: Oh, der sieht ja wirklich sehr schlank aus, in Händen hatte ich ihn aber noch nie.



Ich werd den Owner Pint mal checken (Maske aufsetzen und dann sehr diskret zum „Forellen-Regal” des Tackledealers schleichen). 
Tatsächlich brauchen tu ich ihn eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^ hast Du mal den „Pint” (Owner 53117) probiert? Hab ihn noch nicht im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Öhrhaken gesehen, aber der scheint fast noch dünndrahtiger zu sein.




Ich kenne den und hatte ihn auch mal selbst in Gebrauch. Ist mir aber zu dünndrähtig.
Er ist jedenfalls echt scharf.

Der für mich entscheidende Vorteil von Plättchenhaken ist, dass der Plättchenhaken immer(!) in direkter Verlängerung des Vorfaches steht.
Dies kommt der Hakeigenschaft zugute, besonders bei ver Verwendung von Mono wegen ihrer Steifigkeit ggüb. Geflecht.

Bei Öhrhaken kann der Haken sich im Knoten hin und her drehen und steht nicht immer direkt in Verlängerung des Vorfaches!
Das verschlechtert gerade bei kleinen Haken den Hakeffekt!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der für mich entscheidende Vorteil von Plättchenhaken ist (.. Siehe Profs Originalpost)



Genau! Genau! Das ist was ich sagen wollte mit "Sitz" des Hakens, aber konnts nicht formulieren! Danke Prof!"

Da fällt mir ein: Dünndrahtige, kleine Öhrhaken gibt's natürlich in mancherlei Gestalt im Fliegenhakenbereich, wobei die aber auch alle logischerweise relativ Langschenklig sind


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Swingtip ist gekommen! Als erstes fällt auf  wie leicht das gute Stück ist, für Arschkarieigenmarkenverhältnisse ist sie enorm gut verarbeitet, das sündhaft teure Ansitzwunder von Balzer/Matthäus Koch ist deutlich schlampiger lackiert an den Wicklungen. Die Spitze der Tip ist mir persönlich etwas zu dunkel aber das lässt sich ja leicht beheben. Der Schraubrollenhalter wirkt auf mich recht billig aber funktional, der Kork ist der Preisklasse angemessen. Interessant ist die relativ schnelle Aktion, ich hätte sie mit parabolische vorgestellt/gewünscht. Ich denke für das Geld kann man in die Swingtipfischerei ruhig mal reinschnuppern, mit 5-30gr WG ist sie auch nur wenig schwerer als klassische Picker und mit 2,90m Länge gut händelbar, die Spitze kommt gut geschützt in einem Plastikröhrchen.
Es handelt sich um die Kogha Viper Swing Tip, bevor ich das vergesse.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321784



Ey Alter, Deine Dropshotrute is kaputt!
Spass beiseite, Glückwunsch zur Schwinge und Danke fürs Teilen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ na da wünsche ich viel Freude und Erfolg beim „Swingen”! Ich hatte die Kogha nie in der Hand, aber die technischen Daten stimmen mit klassischen Modellen überein.






Bei Swingtips mit Drahtöhr anstelle eines einfachen Rings muß man etwas aufpassen - gelegentlich verklemmt sich die Schnur zwischen Draht und „Stab”.
Middy links, rechts Drennan (sehr gut und günstig sind die Modelle von Premierfloats)


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf : Wie willst Du das Swingerflittchen eigentlich Sarah Jane erklären?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was ich vorhin eigentlich schreiben wollte.... 

Ich war heute vormittag wieder mal am Flüsschen und hab mit der Bolo geangelt.
Wegen dem Wind musste ich wieder an die kleine Brücke(wo mich letztens die Gleisputzer belästigt haben).
Es zeigten fünf kleinere Döbel Interesse.

Zwei hab ich mal geknipst:


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Wie willst Du das Swingerflittchen eigentlich Sarah Jane erklären?


Ich drohe damit, ihr noch gröbere Schnure mit einer noch grobschlächtigeren Rolle zu bescheren wenn sie sich beschwert 
Sarah Jane weiss, dass sie keine Konkurrenz zu fürchten braucht und dass ich letzten Endes immer auf sie zurückkomme.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Pröfpröf!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sarah Jane weiss, dass sie keine Konkurrenz zu fürchten braucht und dass ich letzten Endes immer auf sie zurückkomme.




Wenn doch nur alle Frauen so vernünftig wären.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Pröfpröf!




Danke Töpptöpp.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca
Petri zur munteren Döbelschar- wunderschöne Fische, @ Jungs, achtet mal auf das kräftige, tiefe Rot der Flossen- das ist im Jugendkleid viel, viel ausgeprägter (Hat betimmt was mit schwarminterner Kommunikation oder so zu tun- bei den alten Einzelgängern verblasst es ja auch)
vielen Dank fürs teilen, und ein sehr nettes Flüßchen hast Du da- genau passend zur Pose,
herzlich
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Ein paar müßige Gedanken zu meiner Lage. Die letzten Male liefs ja sehr gut mit den Fischen nach langer Durschtstrecke. Da will ich natürlich dranbleiben, und die Hoffnungen fürs Wochenende sind groß, vor allem da es die Woche danach mit der Missus in den Urlaub geht (Verdammt, ausgerechnet jetzt!)

Daher auch die auffälligen en gros-Hakenkäufe, das Herstellen neuer Slinkys (heute müsste die Gardinenschnur eintreffen).  Skinny Little Bitch, Centrepin und Selbstbauavons sind wunderbar, aber nun ist die Zeit für meine Shimano Aernos und Okuma Longbow Arbeitspferde gekommen. Der Missus hab ich volle Reisefreiheit von Freitag bis Sonntag abgetrotzt (Die träumt ohnehin bereits von sonnigen Stränden und knackigen Surflehrern) und gestern abend habe ich drei Tagesrationen Tulip gewürfelt, getrocknet und eingefroren. Meine Nübsibox ist mit frischen Grippastops und Laufperlen bestückt, die Hakenbox quillt über vor frischen, Nadelspitzen Greifern- alle bereits verwendeten hab ich entsorgt. Falls es Frisch werden sollte habe ich Thermacare Stiefelsohlen aufgestockt, und natürlich reichlich Benzin für die Taschenöfen; alle 6 Stunden check ich das Wochenendwetter und Pegelstände. 3 SammySuperSandwich Brote liegen zum Mixen bereit in der Kühlung. Nebenbei habe ich für meinen Lehensherren eine potemkinsche Großstadt aus Listen, exotischen Diagrammen und Datensätzen aufgebaut, das ich ihn eine Weile vom Halse haben sollte. Meine Stoppermaden durchlaufen ein erbarmungsloses Trainingsprogramm.
Mit anderen Worten: Ich plane fürs Wochenende eine Großkampagne auf den Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf- Und zwar mit einer Hingabe, Akribie und Hoffnung, die an Hybris grenzt: Es gibt eine Grenze der Vorbereitung und des Optimismus, die die Flussgötter erzürnt und mit Schneidern bestrafen, dies ist meine Sorge...
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ich vorhin eigentlich schreiben wollte....
> 
> Ich war heute vormittag wieder mal am Flüsschen und hab mit der Bolo geangelt.
> Wegen dem Wind musste ich wieder an die kleine Brücke(wo mich letztens die Gleisputzer belästigt haben).
> Es zeigten fünf kleinere Döbel Interesse.
> 
> Zwei hab ich mal geknipst:




Petri zu den  Döbeln


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke!

Und an @Minimax schonmal viel Erfolg für das WE.
Mögen die Vorbereitungen helfen.

Pssst.......aber ein bisschen voodoo kann auch helfen.
Vielleicht solltest du mal einige Döbelbilder mit rostigen Haken spicken und dabei monotone Beschwörungsformeln murmeln.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zu den Döbeln,Professor


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Und an @Minimax schonmal viel Erfolg für das WE.
> Mögen die Vorbereitungen helfen.
> 
> Pssst.......aber ein bisschen voodoo kann auch helfen.
> Vielleicht solltest du mal einige Döbelbilder mit rostigen Haken spicken und dabei monotone Beschwörungsrituale murmeln.


Da glaube ich eher an Opfergaben in Form von Tulip, Leberstücken und Brotflocken am Fluss


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca : Sehr schöne Döbel, das Rot steht ihnen besser als dem schönen Flüßchen die Eisenbahn-Brücke.
Danke für den Hinweis in Sachen Owner-Pint-Haken. 

@Minimax : Klingt spannend, Dein Geheimtrip ins Reich der nicht zu erwähnenden Species. 
Bitte pack auch ne Kamera ein (oder die Missus mit Aquarell-Zeugs).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

War auch kurz am kleinen Bach. Gab nur einen Döbel, sowie 2 Rotpunktdöbel und einen schwarzen Streifendöbel


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca:  Auch von mir ein Petri zu den schönen Döbeln!
@Kochtopf: Die Rute ist für ihren Preis absolut respektabel. Nachdem ich mich im Winter durch verschiedene Klassiker der englischen Angelliteratur gelesen habe, packte mich auch das Bedürfnis, dem Swíngerclub beizutreten. Das beste an der Rute: Man muss nicht mal den Namen Kohga überkleben, zumindest stand der auf meinem Exemplar nicht drauf. Gefischt habe ich sie auch schon, allerdings noch mit bescheidenem Erfolg. Bislang hat nur der Wind für leichtes Swingen gesorgt.
@Minimax: Da Du mit Blick auf Dein Tackle fürs Wochenende im Plural schreibst, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass wir uns am Wochenende treffen werden. Ich werde nämlich mit Blick aufs Gewässer auch fremdgehen. Allerdings kann ich dafür nur eine einzelne Rute gebrauchen, die aktiv gefischt wird. Meine Zieldestination ist übrigens der Rabelsund.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein paar müßige Gedanken zu meiner Lage. Die letzten Male liefs ja sehr gut mit den Fischen nach langer Durschtstrecke. Da will ich natürlich dranbleiben, und die Hoffnungen fürs Wochenende sind groß, vor allem da es die Woche danach mit der Missus in den Urlaub geht (Verdammt, ausgerechnet jetzt!)
> 
> Daher auch die auffälligen en gros-Hakenkäufe, das Herstellen neuer Slinkys (heute müsste die Gardinenschnur eintreffen).  Skinny Little Bitch, Centrepin und Selbstbauavons sind wunderbar, aber nun ist die Zeit für meine Shimano Aernos und Okuma Longbow Arbeitspferde gekommen. Der Missus hab ich volle Reisefreiheit von Freitag bis Sonntag abgetrotzt (Die träumt ohnehin bereits von sonnigen Stränden und knackigen Surflehrern) und gestern abend habe ich drei Tagesrationen Tulip gewürfelt, getrocknet und eingefroren. Meine Nübsibox ist mit frischen Grippastops und Laufperlen bestückt, die Hakenbox quillt über vor frischen, Nadelspitzen Greifern- alle bereits verwendeten hab ich entsorgt. Falls es Frisch werden sollte habe ich Thermacare Stiefelsohlen aufgestockt, und natürlich reichlich Benzin für die Taschenöfen; alle 6 Stunden check ich das Wochenendwetter und Pegelstände. 3 SammySuperSandwich Brote liegen zum Mixen bereit in der Kühlung. Nebenbei habe ich für meinen Lehensherren eine potemkinsche Großstadt aus Listen, exotischen Diagrammen und Datensätzen aufgebaut, das ich ihn eine Weile vom Halse haben sollte. Meine Stoppermaden durchlaufen ein erbarmungsloses Trainingsprogramm.
> Mit anderen Worten: Ich plane fürs Wochenende eine Großkampagne auf den Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf- Und zwar mit einer Hingabe, Akribie und Hoffnung, die an Hybris grenzt: Es gibt eine Grenze der Vorbereitung und des Optimismus, die die Flussgötter erzürnt und mit Schneidern bestrafen, dies ist meine Sorge...
> hg
> Minimax


Mein lieber Minimax,
Ich habe das Blut eines Brathähnchens dem schwarzen Schrecken geopfert (der gerade vor der Heizung liegt und schnarcht) um deine Unternehmung zu segnen. Wenn du fängst wird es sein als würde der gesamte Ükel fangen, wenn du schneidern solltest wäre es so, als würde der ganze Ükel schneidern.
Thus I have spuken,  Ia! Chub-Niggurath! The Black Chevin of the Floods with a  Thousand Young!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Die Rute ist für ihren Preis absolut respektabel. Nachdem ich mich im Winter durch verschiedene Klassiker der englischen Angelliteratur gelesen habe, packte mich auch das Bedürfnis, dem Swíngerclub beizutreten. Das beste an der Rute: Man muss nicht mal den Namen Kohga überkleben, zumindest stand der auf meinem Exemplar nicht drauf. Gefischt habe ich sie auch schon, allerdings noch mit bescheidenem Erfolg. Bislang hat nur der Wind für leichtes Swingen gesorgt.


Das stimmt, kein Aufkleber verrät die Herkunft der Rute - was durchaus für sie spricht.
Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sie sich in Aktion zeigt - und wie ich mich beim Auswurf anstelle. Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.
"Braucht" man eigentlich mehrere Tipps ähnlich wie quiverspitzen?


----------



## phirania

Hier ist auch viel Bewegung.
Um auf und im Wasser.
Der Haubentaucher,leider schlecht zu erkennen sitzt auch schon auf seinem Nest.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Im Wasser,ich weiß jetzt wo die Karpfen wohnen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meines Wissens nach nicht! Wird ja nur geswingt, das Teil. Irgendeine Aktion spielt da keine Rolle für die Bissanzeige. Das Auswerfen gestaltet sich weitgehend unproblematisch, da man ohnehin im Nahbereich fischt. Aber ruhig etwas Schwung in den Wurf bringen, damit die Spitze zuverlässig voranswingt.Das beugt möglichen Verhedderungen vor.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Braucht" man eigentlich mehrere Tipps ähnlich wie quiverspitzen?



Danke für Deinen spirituellen Beistand, lieber Freund.
Es hibt glaube ich schon Unterschiede- vielleicht aber nur wichtig für Profiswinger. Bei den Swingtips gibt's unterschiedliche Längen und auch Gewichte, auf diese Weise reguliert sich die Kraft, die ein nibbelnder Fisch aufbringen muss, um einen Ausschalg zu erzeugen. Längere Spitzen ermöglichen feinste Aktivitäten anzuzeigen, sind aber awkward beim Werfen und windanfällig. Schwere Spitzen trotzen dem Wind, erwecken aber das Misstrauen des Fisches leichter. Einst gab es. glaube ich auch Spitzen mit einem verschiebbaren Gewicht.
Ich habe eine Swingtip auch von Kogha, da habe ich immer die kürzere wegen dem einfacheren Handling benutzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen spirituellen Beistand, lieber Freund.
> Es hibt glaube ich schon Unterschiede- vielleicht aber nur wichtig für Profiswinger. Bei den Swingtips gibt's unterschiedliche Längen und auch Gewichte, auf diese Weise reguliert sich die Kraft, die ein nibbelnder Fisch aufbringen muss, um einen Ausschalg zu erzeugen. Längere Spitzen ermöglichen feinste Aktivitäten anzuzeigen, sind aber awkward beim Werfen und windanfällig. Schwere Spitzen trotzen dem Wind, erwecken aber das Misstrauen des Fisches leichter. Einst gab es. glaube ich auch Spitzen mit einem verschiebbaren Gewicht.
> Ich habe eine Swingtip auch von Kogha, da habe ich immer die kürzere wegen dem einfacheren Handling benutzt.


Danke für die Info! Der spirituelle Beistand ist nicht altruistischer Natur, wenn ich schon nicht zum angeln komme kann ich mich wenigstens mit deinen Fischen brüsten


----------



## Minimax

Fun Fact: Rudolf Sack hat in  70ern glaub ich das Prinzip in England beobachtet und es für hiesige Verhältnisse adaptiert (Und als eigene Erfindung ohne Rot zu werden vorgestellt) Er hat eine schwere Messingnadel verwendet, mit einem Spitzenring am Ende und einem verschiebbaren Gewicht. Die Nadel war am anderen Ende mit einem Karabiner versehen, der in den Spitzenring der Rute bzw. die damals üblichen Ringstützen eingehangen wurde. Damit konnte er die Methode auch an größeren Flüssen mit starker Strömung verwenden- das war ja alles noch vor den Bibberspitzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sie sich in Aktion zeigt - und wie ich mich beim Auswurf anstelle. Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.




Unterhandwurf!
Maximal noch einen Seitenwurf.
Überkopfwürfe führen schnell mal zu Verhedderung.

Es gab mal sehr gut sichtbare und einfach zu handhabende Inline-Schwingspitzen von Balzer. Die mochte ich sehr gern auch wenn sie etwas schwerer waren als die einfachen.
Aber ich glaub die Produktion wurde eingestellt(wie leider auch die der Seitenbibberspitzen).
Die wichtigen Sachen verschwinden leider vom Markt aber Hauptsache noch der fünfhunderdrölfzigste MKblablaKackwobbler wird überteuert auf den Markt geschmissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Einst gab es. glaube ich auch Spitzen mit einem verschiebbaren Gewicht.



Jau gibt(gab?) es!

Auch die Inlinerspitzen von Balzer hatten ein Zusatzgewicht.
Die würde ich gern wieder kaufen (HALLO BALZER !!! )


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unterhandwurf!
> Maximal noch einen Seitenwurf.
> Überkopfwürfe führen schnell mal zu Verhedderung.
> 
> Es gab mal sehr gut sichtbare und einfach zu handhabende Inline-Schwingspitzen von Balzer. Die mochte ich sehr gern auch wenn sie etwas schwerer waren als die einfachen.
> Aber ich glaub die Produktion wurde eingestellt(wie leider auch die der Seitenbibberspitzen).
> Die wichtigen Sachen verschwinden leider vom Markt aber Hauptsache noch der fünfhunderdrölfzigste MKblablaKackwobbler wird überteuert auf den Markt geschmissen.


Wer, wie in der Gilde üblich, sanft gezogen wirft, der wird auch keinen Tüddel leiden. Wer hingegen rausholzt, weil er vom Spinnfischen kommt, der hat öfter mal einen Knoten zu lösen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri zu den Döbeln El Professore


----------



## Tricast

Lieber Professor, die von Dir gesuchten Seitenbibberspitzen findest Du im Shop von Michael Schlögl in der Kategorie Kleinteile und Zubehör.

LG Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie heißt denn der Shop oder hast du mal n Link bitte, Heinz?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier ein neues Haken-Vergleichsbild, wie immer auf Kästchenpapier und mit nem 14 Drennan Carbon Feeder zum Vergleich.





geomas schrieb:


> Sorry, Kästchenpapier hab ich frei interpretiert (hab immer noch altes „Langkästchenpapier” aus DDR-Zeiten).



Bischen genauer (und wissenschaftlicher) dürft ihr schon werden, also wenigstens das Rastermaß des Kästchenpapiers, ist das 5mm?
Oder ist es bei Minimax noch Restbestand von 7mm aus der Grundschule? 


Ansonsten wirklich sehr schön diese Größen+Typenvergleiche im Rastermaß! 

Sollte Vorbild werden für alle, finde ich  ...


----------



## phirania

Dann werde ich in nächster zeit wohl mal mit Schwimmbrot probieren.....


----------



## Tobias85

Tausend Dank @geomas, solche alten Filme sind immer sehenswert und bergen ja oft noch den ein oder anderen Kniff, der heute garnicht mehr bekannt ist. Ich werd mir das Video heute Abend anschauen.

@Kochtopf: Glückwunsch zur Swingtip! beabsichtigst du sie an der Fulle einzusetzen oder eher am Teich? Oder als Allzweckwaffe?

@Professor Tinca und @D1985: Petri zu euren Döelstrecken!


----------



## Allround-Angler

Soweit ich weiß, ist eine Schwingspitze auch nur im flachen Wasser und auf kurze Distanz sinnvoll. Auch sollte die Strömung nicht zu stark sein. Habe schon mit Bibberspitzen aus Ästchen und mit Schwingspitzen aus dickem Gummi gefischt. Und eine richtige Schwingspitze müsste noch in meiner Schwimmerschachtel rum liegen.


----------



## Tobias85

Interessant, danke!


----------



## Andal

Du hast recht, dass es immer ungenauer mit der Swingtip wird, je harscher die Bedingungen werden. Trotzdem geht es auch weit, tief und bei etwas Strömung. Dafür gibts ja die unterschiedlichen Spitzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 ich habe sie mir in erster Linie geholt weil ich keine habe  für die Fulda wäre sie glaube ich nur punktuell was (wenn ich bei Hochwasser mit 5gr fische dürfte die dicke schicken, wie man hier sagt) aber wir haben ja noch zwei Tümpel mit Halbstarken Karpfen und diversen Rotfedern und Plötzen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Lt. Ali sind meine Fox Swinger mit günstigerem Branding und mein 3 Jahresvorrat an Nubbsies bereits angekommen (bzw lt 17track "am Zielort angekommen", was wohl Deutschland bedeutet), ich bin sooo gespannt... die Swinger hatte @Bimmelrudi empfohlen also halte ich sie für save- aber die Nubsies...


----------



## Tobias85

Warum war mir schon klar  Nach den vorherigen Beiträgen hat sich meine Frage ja quasi auch erübrigt. Was Swingtip und deren Einsatzmöglichkeiten angeht bin ich einfach noch nicht so fit, ist auch erstmal kein Geld mehr für übrig, nachdem ich die Tage erst Hardware geordert habe. Aber immerhin gibts bald ein anderes neues Spielzeug.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Warum war mir schon klar  Nach den vorherigen Beiträgen hat sich meine Frage ja quasi auch erübrigt. Was Swingtip und deren Einsatzmöglichkeiten angeht bin ich einfach noch nicht so fit, ist auch erstmal kein Geld mehr für übrig, nachdem ich die Tage erst Hardware geordert habe. Aber immerhin gibts bald ein anderes neues Spielzeug.


Ist es silbern und dreht sich wie ein Karusell?


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist es silbern und dreht sich wie ein Karusell?



Könnte ich bei einem unschlagbaren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis widerstehen?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt, kein Aufkleber verrät die Herkunft der Rute - was durchaus für sie spricht.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sie sich in Aktion zeigt - und wie ich mich beim Auswurf anstelle. Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.
> "Braucht" man eigentlich mehrere Tipps ähnlich wie quiverspitzen?




Auswerfen: mittlerweile nehm ich doch auch ganz gerne den Überkopfwurf. Wichtig ist ein weicher, sanfter, gleichmäßiger Wurf. Nicht „kurz und knackig” Beschleunigen, nicht zu hart Abbremsen.
Hab seit ner ganzen Weile keine Tüdel mehr gehabt (zuletzt durch vereiste Rutenringe sowie die erwähnten Schnur-einklemmenden Öhre an der Swingtip).

Ab einer gewissen Strömung bringt auch ein verschiebbares Gewicht auf der Swingtip nichts mehr (hängt auch von der Schnurstärke ab). Meine am meisten benutzten Tips sind 10 und 12 Inches lang.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn der Shop oder hast du mal n Link bitte, Heinz?



@Professor Tinca, jetzt wundere ich mich ein bisschen. Michael Schlögl ist Michael Schlögl! Ihr kennt jeden Angler in England aber den einzigen Angler in Deutschland der schon seit Jahren von seinem Hobby leben kann ist Dir Fremd. Also einfach Michael Schlögl eingeben und dann unter Shop.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist eine Schwingspitze auch nur im flachen Wasser und auf kurze Distanz sinnvoll. Auch sollte die Strömung nicht zu stark sein. Habe schon mit Bibberspitzen aus Ästchen und mit Schwingspitzen aus dickem Gummi gefischt. Und eine richtige Schwingspitze müsste noch in meiner Schwimmerschachtel rum liegen.



Die Distanz ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so wichtig wie die Strömung. Typischerweise angele ich ja im Nahdistanz-Bereich, aber so 35-40 Meter sollten kein Problem darstellen, solange kein Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur ist. Ich las auch schon von Spezis, die auf 60m mit der Schwinge erfolgreich waren.


----------



## geomas

Heute kamen die Ersatz-Mini-Futterkörbe.






Die „Micros” tragen den Namen aus gutem Grund. Hätte evtl. doch auch ein paar der neuen „Mini”-Größe mitordern sollen.

Nachtrag: der Mini 14g überstand schon unbeabsichtigte Fußtritte, einen Verlust in der Steinpackung incl. Bergung bei Niedrigwasser - nur, daß niemand denkt, er hätte in dieser Eierform das Haus Peter Drennans verlassen...


----------



## Andal

Kleiner habe ich nicht. Es soll ja noch Futter bei die Fische kommen. 30 x 30 mm aus einem halben Lockenwickler und in dem Fall 25,5 gr. (ges.) schwer. Nur noch leichter... bis hin zu gar keiner Beschwerung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Kleiner habe ich nicht. Es soll ja noch Futter bei die Fische kommen. 30 x 30 mm aus einem halben Lockenwickler und in dem Fall 25,5 gr. (ges.) schwer. Nur noch leichter... bis hin zu gar keiner Beschwerung.


Ja ja mit erreichen der Prägequalität "polierte Platte" hattest du keine Verwendung mehr für die Dinger und hast sie upgecyclet- vorbildlich!


----------



## Andal

Die fielen mal bei meiner Exex im Frisörsalon an, weil sie für den gedachten Zweck rein gar nix taugten..... die hielten die Haare nicht wirklich. Also die Nutzung umgewandelt.


----------



## geomas

#swimfeeder
#frisörsalon

Hab gerade ein altes Angelvideo mit dem jungen Jan Porter am Wickel (Pardon!):





Swimfeeder-Fishing on Rivers
Die britischen Matchangel-Asse haben viele ihrer Futterkörbchen selbst gebastelt oder modifiziert.


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich mich an dem orientieren würde, was hier so für den Rheinangler angeboten wird, würden nur noch "Coladosen jenseits der 200 gr." durch dem Orbit fliegen müssen. Und das Futter natürlich schon den halben Weg nach Rotterdam genommen hat, bevor auch noch der Korb den Flussgrund berührt hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> jetzt wundere ich mich ein bisschen. Michael Schlögl ist Michael Schlögl! Ihr kennt jeden Angler in England aber den einzigen Angler in Deutschland der schon seit Jahren von seinem Hobby leben kann ist Dir Fremd. Also einfach Michael Schlögl eingeben und dann unter Shop.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Da bist du auf dem Holzweg Heinz.
Ich kenne nur wenige englische Angler und auch von den deutschen Anglern, die regelmäßig in den Medien präsent sind bleiben nur ein paar Namen hängen.
Das ist nichts was mich interessiert.
Aber du hast recht, den Schlögl hab ich schon öfter gehört(im Zusammenhang mit Mosella glaub ich).

Ich ging davon aus, dass er einen Shop hat wie zB: stippershop,de oder feedershop,de oder so ähnlich. 

Hab ihn aber jetzt gefunden.

Danke dir!


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Die fielen mal bei meiner Exex im Frisörsalon an,
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> hast Du wirklich den gleichen Fehler zweimal gemacht?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Puhhh, da habe ich komplett falsch gelegen, was meine Einschätzung der Schwingspitzenvielfalt anging! Das scheint ja auch eine kleine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein. Aber das ist ja das angenehme hier im Ükel, man lernt täglich hinzu. Bevor ich mich jedoch intensiver mit der Schwingspitzenangelei beschäftige, will ich erst mal mit meiner Standard-Schwingspitze fangen und dabei hoffentlich die Vorteile dieser Methode erleben und schätzen lernen.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da bist du auf dem Holzweg Heinz.
> Ich kenne nur wenige englische Angler und auch von den deutschen Anglern, die regelmäßig in den Medien präsent sind bleiben nur ein paar Namen hängen.
> Das ist nichts was mich interessiert.



Das glaube ich Dir unbesehen, muß man auch nicht kennen.

Gruß Heinz

PS.: Sind das denn die Dinger, die Du gesucht hast?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Das glaube ich Dir unbesehen, muß man auch nicht kennen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> PS.: Sind das denn die Dinger, die Du gesucht hast?


Nenn mich doof aber ich habe besagte Spitzen nicht gefunden


----------



## Zander Jonny

OT 

@Kochtopf 
Wie lange hast du denn auf deine Rute gewartet bei Askari ?
Ich habe Samstag bestellt und sie wissen nicht ob es diese Woche noch kommt 
Ich wollte Freitag meine erste Feederrute testen weil es ja schönes Wetter geben soll


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe am 19. März bestellt und am 27. Bekommen @Zander Jonny


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe am 19. März bestellt und am 27. Bekommen @Zander Jonny



Danke.
Dann versuche ich mich mal zu gedulden


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs,

@geomas  tolles Vergleichsbild der kleinen Körbchen, sehr informativ, danke dafür!

@Andal Ich denk tatsächlich auch über selbstbaukörbchen nach: Wie hast Du bei deiner Lockenwickler-Variante die Bebleiung gelöst? @ Jungs: Habt ihr ne Idee/oder Empfehlung zur Selbstbaukörbchenbebleiung?

@Tricast Mich interessieren die Seitenbibberspitzen für meine Avon Ruten antürlich auch sehr- Den Schlögl Shop hab ich gefunden, aber genau wie @Kochtopf kann ich auf der Seite die Seitenbibberspitzen nicht finden? Hat Schlögl die vllt. aus dem Programm genommen?

hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax nur über bleischlitten gießen wobei evtl wickelblei und Sekundenkleber ne Alternative wären?

@geomas die Körbchenübersicht ist klasse- auch die neuen sind von drennan?


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Gibt doch so Dachdeckerblei, das könnte man dann entsprechend zuschneiden. Falls dann zu schwer, kann man es vorher mit nem Hammer noch etwas flachklöppeln. Den Streifen dann an den Korb anlegen und oben und unten in den Korb reinfalten. Das dürfte die einfachste Variante sein.


----------



## phirania

Kleine Futterkunde:


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax: Gibt doch so Dachdeckerblei, das könnte man dann entsprechend zuschneiden. Falls dann zu schwer, kann man es vorher mit nem Hammer noch etwas flachklöppeln. Den Streifen dann an den Korb anlegen und oben und unten in den Korb reinfalten. Das dürfte die einfachste Variante sein.


Nach intensiveren Kontakt mit dachdeckerblei würde ich nicht falten sondern ggf zusätzlich kleben, bricht relativ schnell


----------



## Zander Jonny

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax: Gibt doch so Dachdeckerblei, das könnte man dann entsprechend zuschneiden. Falls dann zu schwer, kann man es vorher mit nem Hammer noch etwas flachklöppeln. Den Streifen dann an den Korb anlegen und oben und unten in den Korb reinfalten. Das dürfte die einfachste Variante sein.



Und vor dem falten warm machen da bricht es nicht, zumindest nicht so schnell.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nach intensiveren Kontakt mit dachdeckerblei würde ich nicht falten sondern ggf zusätzlich kleben, bricht relativ schnell





Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Und vor dem falten warm machen da bricht es nicht, zumindest nicht so schnell.



Danke Jungs, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Racklinger

Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich mal in meiner Jugend Lötblei genutzt habe, um eine Futterspirale zu beschweren. Wie belastbar dies an einem Futterkorb wäre, kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen...


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Puhhh, da habe ich komplett falsch gelegen, was meine Einschätzung der Schwingspitzenvielfalt anging! Das scheint ja auch eine kleine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein. Aber das ist ja das angenehme hier im Ükel, man lernt täglich hinzu. Bevor ich mich jedoch intensiver mit der Schwingspitzenangelei beschäftige, will ich erst mal mit meiner Standard-Schwingspitze fangen und dabei hoffentlich die Vorteile dieser Methode erleben und schätzen lernen.



Lieber Wuemmehunter,
ne Wissenschaft kann man aus allem machen, selbst fürs korrekte Kaffeekochen braucht man heute ja ein Diplom ;-)
Das ganz normale Schwingspitzangeln unter normalen Bedingungen finde ich sehr einfach, eine Spitze reicht, ganz simple Montage, ab gehts.
In diesem Sinne Petri heil, Georg.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : ja, die neuen, links abgebildeten „Körbchen” sind „Drennan Stainless Oval Cage Feeder”. Gibts fein abgestuft in Größen von Micro (10g) bis zu XL (35g).
In etwa dieser Bauart gibt es noch die „Heavyweight Cage Feeders” von Medium 40g bis XXL 70g. Die Gripmesh-Teile sind von Mini (15g, wie Foto) bis Large (30g) im Programm.
Letztlich gibt es natürlich auch viel billigere Futterkörbe, die in der Praxis keinerlei Nachteile zeigen, aber bei meinem geringen Verbrauch an Futterkörben hab ich eben die von Drennan genommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : ja, die neuen, links abgebildeten „Körbchen” sind „Drennan Stainless Oval Cage Feeder”. Gibts fein abgestuft in Größen von Micro (10g) bis zu XL (35g).
> In etwa dieser Bauart gibt es noch die „Heavyweight Cage Feeders” von Medium 40g bis XXL 70g. Die Gripmesh-Teile sind von Mini (15g, wie Foto) bis Large (30g) im Programm.
> Letztlich gibt es natürlich auch viel billigere Futterkörbe, die in der Praxis keinerlei Nachteile zeigen, aber bei meinem geringen Verbrauch an Futterkörben hab ich eben die von Drennan genommen.


Es gibt keinen Grund sich für Drennanprodukte rechtfertigen zu müssen


----------



## Tricast

http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/kleinteile.html

@Kochtopf: Nach unten scrollen und dann sind es die viertletzten oder fünft letzten - Feederbissanzeiger. Aber vorher hinsetzen!!! 

LG Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund sich für Drennanprodukte rechtfertigen zu müssen



Wofür sollte man sich überhaupt rechtfertigen beim Angelgerätekauf, kann doch jeder machen wie er will; vielleicht bei öfföff wenn die Rolle ein schönes Heck hat. 

Wo steckt der übrigens?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/kleinteile.html
> 
> @Kochtopf: Nach unten scrollen und dann sind es die viertletzten oder fünft letzten - Feederbissanzeiger. Aber vorher hinsetzen!!!
> 
> LG Heinz


Danke Heinz- schreckliche Seite hat der Schlögl, brrr
Ich war gerade im wohlbekannten Angelladen im hiesigen oberzentrum um Schnur für die neue Pin zu kaufen (16er Stroft, also für meine Verhältnisse superfein) und ich habe tatsächlich nur Schnur und Matrix Feeder Rigger Haken in 14 gekauft- ansonsten gab es Nix interessantes für mich. Traurig wenn man sich so voneinander weg entwickelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> @ Jungs: Habt ihr ne Idee/oder Empfehlung zur Selbstbaukörbchenbebleiung?


Ganz einfach und günstig und flexibel:
Bleistücke, hinhämmern in Form, Delle oder Ringnut reinhämmern, kleiner Kabelbinder rum. 
Diese Strapse kann man sogar am Wasser abzwicken, neu durchziehen und so ein anderes Blei festzurren.
In dem Lockenwickler etc. kommt man gut mit dem Straps durch.

Ich hatte schon lange so ein Frisörgedöns zu solchem Zwecke gesammelt.

P.S.: Das mit deiner Kästenpapier-Rastermaß-Bemaßung muss aber wirklich noch ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/kleinteile.html


Interessanter Link und interessante Preise! 
Ich dachte bisher (vorm Ükel eben) Spinnangeln wäre teuer ...

1)
Line Clip Gums
Paketpreis - Inhalt 25 Stück: 2,00 € (8 Cent/Stück)
hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen genau die im Megapack, aber woanders her und anderen Preisen.

2)
Nagellacke, sowas in viel mehr Farben verwende ich regelmäßig für dit & dat. 

3)
Die Anzeigerstäbchen, selbst bauen lohnt sich aber wirklich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> P.S.: Das mit deiner Kästenpapier-Rastermaß-Bemaßung muss aber wirklich noch ...


----------



## Tricast

Schlemmertopf, was soll daran traurig sein, ist eben die Realität. Wir werden immer einfacher bei unserer Angelei und die Angelläden haben immer mehr Zinnober in ihren Regalen.
Die Seite mag schrecklich sein aber er hat einige gute Ideen dort im Angebot.

LG Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das stimmt! Preislich hast du aber schon das vorherige hinsetzen empfohlen, jeder wie er mag und kann.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Schlemmertopf, was soll daran traurig sein, ist eben die Realität. Wir werden immer einfacher bei unserer Angelei und die Angelläden haben immer mehr Zinnober in ihren Regalen.
> Die Seite mag schrecklich sein aber er hat einige gute Ideen dort im Angebot.
> 
> LG Heinz


Es ist nicht das einfacher, es ist das spezialisieren. Als Raubfischangler ein el Dorado, für Feeder Fischer noch alles in aber wehe du suchst Haken in größe 12 die relativ dünndrähtig sind - keine Chance (gab tatsächlich keine in Größe 12), keine micro futterkörbe Nix.... gibt im Schwalm eder Kreis in Waben einen kleinen Laden der hat Kamasan und Drennanhaken, ist zwar ein schleif dahin aber da ist grundsätzlich unterstützenswert


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist nicht das einfacher, es ist das spezialisieren. Als Raubfischangler ein el Dorado, für Feeder Fischer noch alles in aber wehe du suchst Haken in größe 12 die relativ dünndrähtig sind - keine Chance (gab tatsächlich keine in Größe 12), keine micro futterkörbe Nix.... gibt im Schwalm eder Kreis in Waben einen kleinen Laden der hat Kamasan und Drennanhaken, ist zwar ein schleif dahin aber da ist grundsätzlich unterstützenswert



Deshalb ist es so müßig auf die Frage nach einem guten Angelgeschäft zu antworten. Wir sind früher nach Nienburg -75km- gefahren um unser Krimskram zu bekommen und wenn es sein mußte nach Ittervoort zu Kuijpers. Aber wir sind auch ein großer Freund von Angelläden und kaufen, wenn möglich auch vor Ort. Es gibt ganze Landstriche wo man sich die paar Maden per Internet bestellen muß weil weit und breit kein Geschäft mehr vorhanden ist.

LG Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> gibt im Schwalm eder Kreis in Waben einen kleinen Laden der hat Kamasan und Drennanhaken, ist zwar ein schleif dahin aber da ist grundsätzlich unterstützenswert





Tricast schrieb:


> Aber wir sind auch ein großer Freund von Angelläden und kaufen, wenn möglich auch vor Ort. Es gibt ganze Landstriche wo man sich die paar Maden per Internet bestellen muß weil weit und breit kein Geschäft mehr vorhanden ist



Richtig gesagt, Jungs: Stand by Your Angelladen! Ich hatte ja neulich erst von der wunderbaren Bescherung berichtet, die mir da zuteil geworden ist. Ich werd wohl auch mal gleich mal zu meinen hinstromern, brauche noch Nübsies für das Gardinenbleiprojekt und ein paar Stoppermaden, und vielleicht etwas rumlungern


----------



## Tricast

Habe mal kurz gestöbert wegen der Swingtipspitzen. Ich zitiere Vincent Kluwe-Yorck aus dem Buch Fische fangen mit dem Bodenblei: "Swingtips werden aus Glasfiber, Tonkin, unstoff und Metalldraht hergestellt. Ihre Länge, die zwischen 17 und 30 cm liegt, richtet sich in der klassischen Lehre erstens nach der Wurfentfernung und zweitens nach der Gewässertiefe: je weiter und je tiefer, desto länger!" "Lange Spitzen zeigen einen Biß deutlicher als kurze....."

LG Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Sind das denn die Dinger, die Du gesucht hast?



Nicht ganz aber das gleiche Prinzip.

Ich meinte die vom Lutz Hülße damals.

Die konnte man an dieRute stecken. Dafür war an der zugehörigen Rute neu kleine U-Profil-Hülse angewickelt.
Das hatte ich dann später auch mal selbst nachgebaut.

Die aus dem Shop werden aber sicher auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> Ich meinte die vom Lutz Hülße damals.
> 
> Die konnte man an dieRute stecken. Dafür war an der zugehörigen Rute neu kleine U-Profil-Hülse angewickelt. ...


Das waren die Balzer Magna Spezial Feeder-Ruten.
Wird man wohl nicht mehr bekommen, ob Balzer noch Ersatzspitzen hat?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Richtig.

Und ich hatte ne Matchfeeder in 3m Länge davon.

Leider nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schau mal genau auf erste Bild in die Mittellinie, und gleichfalls dann in die anderen.
> Ich bin gerne Schönwetterangler und mag den Sonnenschein.
> 
> Meine letzten Posenselbstbauten wurden von den Fischen (unsere Lieblingscypriniden hier wie Carp, Chub, Orfe, Roach usw.) lieber angestubst und angenabbelt als der darunter hängende Köder
> Das war schon eine krasse Sache, große Überraschung erstmal , dann Belustigung, und im Endeffekt war ich dann doch sehr stolz auf dieses Dingens, welche die Fische dermaßen liebten!
> Der wieder-mal-Einsatz eines Klarplastikleuchtstoffröhrchens an zweiter Rute machte mir in mehreren Fällen (Sonne eben) den Unterschied mehr als deutlich, und das war es dann für diese Bauart.
> Sehe ich inzwischen als einen der Faktoren für unbewußt - aber durchaus selbstverschuldet - zu schneidern, den Fischen "Vorsicht Angler!" zuzubrüllen, dafür gibt's wirklich eine lange Liste.
> 
> Auf der großen Insel scheint die Sonne vlt. so wenig, dass es dort keine Rolle spielen mag!



Jaaa - der Gedanke ist mir auch schon des öfteren gekommen.... .
Dann habe ich mir das mal von unten angeschaut und konnte keine auffälligen Lichtspiele entdecken - übrigens ganz im Gegensatz zu Fluorocarbonschnüren, die wie ein Lichtkabel wirken.
Das werde ich im Sommer nochmal genauer untersuchen...
Danke für deine Einschätzung..


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Andal Ich denk tatsächlich auch über selbstbaukörbchen nach: Wie hast Du bei deiner Lockenwickler-Variante die Bebleiung gelöst? @ Jungs: Habt ihr ne Idee/oder Empfehlung zur Selbstbaukörbchenbebleiung?


Der auf dem Bild (20 gr.) stammt von einem alten Madenkorb und hat tatsächlich gepasst. Sonst nehme ich gerne Dachdeckerblei. Pur und bei mehr Gewicht mit etwas Kleber... was eben da ist.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nach intensiveren Kontakt mit dachdeckerblei würde ich nicht falten sondern ggf zusätzlich kleben, bricht relativ schnell


Blei lässt sich auch gut kalt umformen. Als gelernter Schmied habe ich da keine Probleme, mal etwas mit dem Hammer anzugehen.


----------



## phirania

Mein Döbelbach...









Der hat Verbindung mit See und Fluss Werse.
Voll mit Fisch  unter der Brücke.


----------



## Andal

Das sieht mal richtig fein aus. Tippfischen würde mir bei so einem kleinen Bach als erstes einfallen.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs: Habt ihr ne Idee/oder Empfehlung zur Selbstbaukörbchenbebleiung?


Habe mal von @dawurzelsepp mal ein Futterkörbchen bekommen. Das ist ein selbstgebautes und sehr gut verarbeitet. Ich hoffe, er ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich es hier zeige. Ich habe das Körbchen an meine Hängewaage, die bis 50 Gramm geht mal drangehangen und da bleibt der Zeiger auch stehen. Das Blei hat 2 dünne Laschen, die um das Körbchen gebogen sind. 
Aber wo man solche Bleie herbekommt, weiß ich auch nicht. Wenn dawurzelsepp das hier liest, gibt es sicherlich eine Aufklärung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Für Bleischlitten kann man extra Gussformen kaufen, oder weil sie ja von sehr simpler Form sind, selber machen... oder ein Stück Baustahl ankleben. Das Zeug muss eh einfach nur fuktionieren und weniger kosten, als Körbchen aus dem Laden. Sonst rentiert es sich ja kaum.


----------



## Andal

Ein Tipp:

Wenn man die Fixierung (Power Gum etc) direkt an den Korb legt und nicht an die umgebogene Bleilasche, dann müssen diese Laschen auch deutlich weniger aushalten, biegen nicht so rasch auf...!


----------



## Tricast

https://www.angel-berger.de/blei-futterkoerbe/page/2.htm

Nicht zum selber bauen, aber vielleicht doch interessant.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Nicht zum selber bauen, aber vielleicht doch interessant


Gute Adresse. Große Auswahl und gute Preise.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,

@ alle vielen lieben dank für die zahlreichen Körbchenbasteltips, da will ich natürlich nicht nachstehen und daher mal eine kostengünstige Bastelei für Slinkys, flexible Bleigewichte für das leichte Grundangeln in der Strömung. Vielleicht ists nützlich. Diese Slinkys gibt’s in verschiedenen Größen zu kaufen, sind auch nicht verrückt teuer (bei Askari 3 Stück für ca. 3 Tacken) man kann sie aber aus Gardinenschnur leicht selbst bauen und ganz nebenbei genau das richtige Gewicht flexibel selbst wählen, es ist sehr günstig, sieht chic aus und ist vollkommen kompliziertlos.

Ein solches Exemplar war im Carepaket das mir @Tricast geschickt hat, funktionierte Wunderbar, nun brauche ich mehr davon. Ich verwende sie gerne, da ich grade an schwierigen Stellen spürbar weniger Hänger habe. Ausserdem bilde ich mir ein –kann mich aber irren- dass sie bei gleichem Gewicht bessere Hafteigenschaften  in der Strömung als kompakte herkömmliche Bleie haben. Jedenfalls mag ich sie gerne. Eigentlich braucht man nur diese Gardinenschnur mit den kleinen Bleien drin, die ist als Meterware leicht und günstig zu beschaffen, und es gibt sie mit unterschiedlichen Gewichten pro Meter. Wer sich traut klaut sie der Liebsten aus dem Nähkästchen, oder schneidet sie aus den Gardinen heraus und schiebt es auf den Nachwuchs. Einzig wichtig ist, das das umgebende Geflecht aus Synthetik ist, und das die einzelnen Bleiperlen im inneren durch eine Schnur verbunden sind (ist aber vmtl. Bei allen so):








Der Rest der Zurichtung ist völlig optional und im Folgenden stelle ich nur eine Möglichkeit unter vielen verschiedenen vor, ich schätze es gibt etwa 12 Dutzend bessere Methoden. Ich habe verwendet:  1.Bleischnur, 2. dünner Kupferdraht vom Fliegenbinden, 3. Fette Wirbel, 4 Gummischlauch, hier von Maks (Schrumpfschlauch wär natürlich viel cooler, war aber auf die Schnelle nicht zu beschaffen.







Man schneidet sich also ein Stück der Schnur von etwas mehr als der Gewünschten Länge/Gewicht ab (ich hab hier ca. 15cm/etwas mehr als 20g genommen), schiebt das Geflecht etwas zurück und schneidet das Freiligende Bleisegment ab. Mit einem Feuerzeug schmilzt man das leere Geflechtende an und presst es zu einem festen Plastikplättchen. Auf der anderen Seite schmilzt man das Geflecht ebenfalls an, so das es schön glatt anliegt und nicht mehr ausfasern kann. Dann pfriemelt man den Draht durch das Geflecht unterhalb der Schmelzstelle und vertüddelt ihn mit dem Wirbel. Der dünne Draht und die wenigen Tüddelwindungen sind mit Bedacht gewählt, denn so erhält man eine praktische Sollbruchstelle, falls es Zum Hänger kommt, und verliert nicht die ganze Montage. Ausserdem ist der Zusammenbau viel leichter als mit z.B. einer Monoschnurschlaufe.







Dann schneidet man sich ein Stück passendes Maks Schlauch zu, und schiebt es über die Tüddelstelle, so das der obere Ring vom Wirbel schön frei drehen kann. Wer will kann das Ende über dem Tönnchen noch mit nem Tropfen Kleber sichern.







Anschliessend kann man dass helle, auffällige Geflecht noch mit dünner Farbe, Stiften oder wie in diesem Fall mit brauner Tusche einfärben, je nach Geschmack und Gewässergrund (Schlamm, Sand, Abgestorbene Pflanzen, kleine Raupe Nimmersatt). Ich hab ausserdem den blöden blauen Maksschlauch noch mit Edding geschwärzt.






Und natürlich kann man die Slinkys auch länger lassen, und am Wasser ganz nach bedarf zurechtstutzen- daher drauf achten, das die Bleisegmente auch innen mit ner Schnur verbunden sind. Wenn ich´s recht bedenke, kann man auch einfach immer ein Stück (vorgefärbte?) Bleischnur im Rucksack haben, und ganz unkompliziert immer soviel abknipsen wie man braucht, anschmelzen und in den Karabiner der Ledscherperle hängen.

Aber so ists auch schön finde ich, es waren 12 min Bastelei plus Trocknungszeit. ich hoffe sie in den nächsten Tagen zu testen- hmm, ob sie wohl sinken werden?

Herzliche Grüße,

Euer

Minimax


----------



## Jason

Danke Minimax für diese Anleitung. Sehr gut beschrieben. Ja, man kann viel selber basteln. Man muss nur die Ideen haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Das sieht mal richtig fein aus. Tippfischen würde mir bei so einem kleinen Bach als erstes einfallen.



Ist im Schnitt von 30 cm bis hin zu 1,20 meter tief mit vielen Kurven und überhängenden Sträuchern und Bäumen.
Da an der Stelle unter der Brücke stehen Döbel und auch schöne Barsche neben Hechten und jede Menge an Weißfisch.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax: Die sind ja sehr schön geworden, viel schöner als meine.
Feederkörbe haben wir früher immer aus Filmdosen gemacht. Die Bleischlitten konnte man lose kaufen und passten genau. Mit einer Lochzange konnte man die Anzahl der Löcher genau an die Bedürfnisse anpassen. Die Bleischlitten haben wir damals bei Bleisteiner gekauft. Aber ob das billiger ist als 99 cent??

LG Heinz


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Ist im Schnitt von 30 cm bis hin zu 1,20 meter tief mit vielen Kurven und überhängenden Sträuchern und Bäumen.
> Da an der Stelle unter der Brücke stehen Döbel und auch schöne Barsche neben Hechten und jede Menge an Weißfisch.


Eben darum.... eine 300 - 360 cm lange Rute. Rolle mit 18er Leine, diverse Haken und etwas Klemmblei. Reicht voll aus und macht jede Menge Laune.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax: Die sind ja sehr schön geworden, viel schöner als meine.
> Feederkörbe haben wir früher immer aus Filmdosen gemacht. Die Bleischlitten konnte man lose kaufen und passten genau. Mit einer Lochzange konnte man die Anzahl der Löcher genau an die Bedürfnisse anpassen. Die Bleischlitten haben wir damals bei Bleisteiner gekauft. Aber ob das billiger ist als 99 cent??
> 
> LG Heinz


Das geht doch heute schon mit den Filmdosen los ... so gut wie ausgestorben!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Das geht doch heute schon mit den Filmdosen los ... so gut wie ausgestorben!


Aus Filmdosen waren damals meine ersten Körbe. 
Danach kam einfacher Draht .
Draht war im Rhein aber bescheiden ,die Körbe verloren ihre Form in dem Geröll.
Seit den 90er Jahren nur noch Körbe aus Edelstahl


----------



## rhinefisher

Früher habe ich auch mal Körbe gemacht: Voilierendraht/Maulwurfsgitter/Stahlgewebe auf die passende Größe schneiden, über einen Dorn biegen, provisorisch mit einer Drahtschlinge sichern(die ergibt dann gleich den Einhänger) und in eine rechteckige Form legen und mit Blei vergießen - fertig ist der perfekte Korb.
Wenn ich bei meinem nächsten Baumarktbesuch daran denke, kaufe ich mal ein Stück Gitter und gieße einige Körbe..


----------



## phirania

]


----------



## Andal

Die ganze Bastlerei ist ein reines Rechenexempel..... oder es sind Sachen, die man sonst nicht zu akzeptablen Preisen kaufen kann, oder die es einfach nicht gibt.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax Die Bleischlitten haben wir damals bei Bleisteiner gekauft.



hahaha, Klingt logisch!


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax danke für die Anleitung! Bin sehr versucht, es dir nach zu tun. Was viele Leute vergessen @Andal, dass es völlig reicht, wenn etwas Spaß macht  und wenn man für sein Gewässer genau abgestimmte Slinkies oder Körbe bauen kann statt auf Massenware zuzugreifen finde ich es genau so cool wie eine selbst gebundene Fliege oder selbstgebaute Pose. Sowas kann durchaus ein Metahobby werden und ich bewundere unseren allseits geschätzten ambitionierten Anfänger (wurde von Fachkundiger Stelle verkündet) Mr. @Minimax für seine Passion was das "gepfriemel" angeht, ich bin eher die Fraktion "abreissmontage mit Feldstein ist feines fischen"


----------



## Andal

@Kochtopf der Spass ist natürlich IMMER eine Variable in der Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung. Irgendwie muss man ja die "tote Zeit" rumbringen!


----------



## Minimax

Dankeschön für den Zuspruch- also, @Kochtopf @Andal, es gibt viele Gründe zu Basteln, recht habt Ihr. Ich glaube aber auch, das Kosten-Nutzen nur sehr selten zur Anwendung kommt: Ne gebundene Fliege ist hochgerechnet auf die Anschaffungskosten der ganzen Materialien grotesk teuer, oder wie viele Perfekte Drennan oder Preston Posen kann man kaufen, bis man Federkiele, Balsa, Lacke, 2k Kleber oder die Drechselbank wieder drin hat? Posen namhafter Hersteller für ein ganzes Anglerleben. Von Ruten ganz zu schweigen.
Selbst die Slinkys wären ne knallharte Kalkulation und würden mit den eingesetzten Materialien anfangen ab 20 Stück in den Preisbereich der käuflichen Slinkys zu gelangen- es sei denn, man klaut der Dame des Hauses die Gardinenschnur und ergänzt Wirbel und Schläuche aus anglerischen  Bordmitteln, dann sind sie ein Schnäppchen.
Aber als Hauptmotivator bleibt natürlich der Spass, und die Möglichkeit, sich passgenaue Lösungen auf Mass zu fertigen, die der Markt nicht bietet: Das war früher sicher noch viel wichtiger als heute,
hg
Minimax


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Was die Gardinenschnur angeht ........ Schrumpfschlauch rulez !!! Und die Bleischnur vorher noch mit Textilfarbe (hochkonzentrierte Mischung) einfärben......
Dachdeckerblei gibt es in zwei Qualitäten, perfekt ist "Nockenblei", das bricht nicht beim biegen, für höhere Gewichte einfach doppel- oder dreifachlagig nehmen und die Außenkanten mit einem Lötkolben verbinden, der sollte allerdings nicht aus dem Elektronikbereich kommen, die liefern zuwenig Temperatur auf zu kleiner (Lötspitzen-)Fläche....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

Und beim blei löten auf gute Belüftung achten


----------



## Tricast

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ni7h5midmv78xoc/Drennan_Posenserie.pdf?dl=0

Immer wieder interessant zu lesen.


----------



## Minimax

@cyprinusbarbus: cool, Slinky reloaded!

Wenn mans recht bedenkt, sinds ja meist Nachbauten oder Personalisierung von Vorhandenem, was man so baut. Aber sozusagen was eigenes erfinden was noch nie da gewesen ist- das wär was. Zwei Ideen hätte ich:

Erstens ein kleines Aggregat im Rutengriff, das beim leisesten Zupfer an der Grundangel einen elektrischen Impuls in den Arm des Anglers abgibt und dessen Stärke genau so berechnet ist, das die konvulsivische Zuckung automatisch zu einem schnellen und sicheren Anhieb führt, und gleichzeitig den Angler, der nur einen Moment seine Augen ausgeruht hat, in volle Alarm- und Drillbereitschaft versetzt.

Zweitens ein kräftiger Federmechanismus unter der Matratze im Heim des Anglers, der zu einem genau eingestellten Zeitpunkt vor Morgengrauen den schlafenden Angler aus dem Bett katapultiert, und ihn schwungvoll, aber zielsicher in den auf einem Gestell bereitgestellten Thermoanzug gleiten läßt. Darauf hin müsste Ihm automatisch mit Hilfe eines Trichters an einem Scherenarm eine Tasse frischgebrühten Filterkaffees eingeflößt werden, und der Angler mit einem Handschuhgreifarm durch sanftes, aber stetiges Ohrfeigen geweckt werden.
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich schon einen Prototyp gebaut, aber leider wurde ich falschherum, also Kopf voran, in den Thermoanzug geschleudert. Der Rest des Vorgangs lief dann leider etwas unglücklich ab. Seitdem hab ich in der Richtung nicht mehr weiter geforscht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wichtig wäre, dass der Kaffee an die dort befindlichen Schleimhäute kommt damit das Koffein resorbiert wird. Vielleicht hilft das?


----------



## Tricast

Und ich dachte schon Du hättest so etwas ähnliches schon zu Hause. Aus dem Bett werfen, Kaffee einflößen, Ohrfeigen verpassen zum wachwerden und den Thermoanzug bereithalten. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre, dass der Kaffee an die dort befindlichen Schleimhäute kommt damit das Koffein resorbiert wird. Vielleicht hilft das?





Tricast schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon Du hättest so etwas ähnliches schon zu Hause. Aus dem Bett werfen, Kaffee einflößen, Ohrfeigen verpassen zum wachwerden und den Thermoanzug bereithalten.



Die Missus hat mich dann gegen Abend gefunden und aus meiner misslichen Lage befreit. Sie hat die Situation etwas missverstanden, und meinte, wenn ich spezielle Wünsche hätte, könnte ich jederzeit auch Sie fragen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ich will ja hier jetzt nicht den Larry raushängen lassen, aber die Gardinenbleischnur hab ich vor ca. 10 Jahren das erste Mal verwendet...... mir fiel ein Stück davon in die Hände; alles mir neue und vorher nicht bekannte wird sorgfältig auf die Verwendbarkeit im Angelbereich abgecheckt, und ich hab sofort gedacht : Möönsch, das müßte doch perfekt für die extrem hängerträchtigen Stellen sein !!
Das mit der Belüftung beim löten ist auch richtig und wichtig, wegen der Gefahr für L&L hab ich auch das gießen aufgegeben.......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Missus hat mich dann gegen Abend gefunden und aus meiner misslichen Lage befreit. Sie hat die Situation etwas missverstanden, und meinte, wenn ich spezielle Wünsche hätte, könnte ich jederzeit auch Sie fragen.



roooooooooooooooofl !!!!!!! 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich mir gerade ein 400gr/m gardinenbleiband bestellt


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Fällt mir grade noch ein, es gibt Schrumpfschlauch, der von innen mit Schmelzkleber beschichtet ist, das ist das Nonplusultra für solche Bastelarbeiten......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Danke für die Slinky-Bastelanleitung!

@phirania : Der Bach sieht super aus, richtig „fischig”.


----------



## Kochtopf

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Fällt mir grade noch ein, es gibt Schrumpfschlauch, der von innen mit Schmelzkleber beschichtet ist, das ist das Nonplusultra für solche Bastelarbeiten......
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ich habe mir irgendwann mal im Zuge der Irrung, Stahlvorfächer selber zu knüppern (wollte ja anfangs Spinnfischer werden) eine familienpackung Schrumpfschlauch gekauft. Wenn die irgendwann mal leer ist komme ich drauf zurück, guter Tipp!


----------



## Tobias85

Heinz, danke für den Link zu diesem recht günstigen Shop und den Interessanten Artikelmix zu den Posen, den finde ich sehr hilfreich.  Und Minimax, danke für deine Anleitung für die Slinky leads!


----------



## Minimax

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich will ja hier jetzt nicht den Larry raushängen lassen, aber die Gardinenbleischnur hab ich vor ca. 10 Jahren das erste Mal verwendet......



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte das überhaupt nicht als eigene Entdeckung darstellen oder so- das Prinzip der Gardinenschnur als Angelgewicht ist sozusagen ein Klassiker- die war sicher schon lange vor den käufliche flexiblen Gewichten dar, vermutlich stand sie Pate: Mir gings nur darum, mal meine Version dieses praktischen Geräts vorzustellen, und vielleicht wars ja doch was neues oder eine Inspiration für den einen oder anderen- ich wollte mich nicht mit falschen Federn schmücken,
hg
Minimax


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

phirania schrieb:


> Mein Döbelbach...
> Anhang anzeigen 321825
> Anhang anzeigen 321826
> 
> 
> 
> Bei den Bildern fiel mir sofort meine 10 Fuss Richard Walker Avon wieder ein, die leider schon länger unbenutzt und ganz traurig im Keller steht....... Die wird dieses Jahr versuchsweise fürs Methodfeedern eingesetzt, wäre ja auch zu schade, wenn die nen Standschaden bekommt !!
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte das überhaupt nicht als eigene Entdeckung darstellen oder so- das Prinzip der Gardinenschnur als Angelgewicht ist sozusagen ein Klassiker- die war sicher schon lange vor den käufliche flexiblen Gewichten dar, vermutlich stand sie Pate: Mir gings nur darum, mal meine Version dieses praktischen Geräts vorzustellen, und vielleicht wars ja doch was neues oder eine Inspiration für den einen oder anderen- ich wollte mich nicht mit falschen Federn schmücken,
> hg
> Minimax



Alles ist gut !!   Für mich persönlich wars halt ne spontane Eingebung und ich hatte vergleichbares vorher noch nicht gesehen, ich fands allerdings auch nicht so innovativ, das ich damit hausieren gegangen wäre ......
Was zu dunkle Swing-/Feederspitzen oder ausgeblichene Posenantennen angeht, werde ich morgen auch noch nen brandheissen Tip liefern, muß aber erst Fotos machen und habe im Moment extrem viel um die Ohren ......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> ... das ich damit hausieren gegangen wäre ......


Ach komm schon, findest Du das ist der Fall?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war heute - mal wieder - zum Feedern am See. Und ich habe - mal wieder - nichts gefangen...entweder in ich zu ungeduldig (aber wenigstens ein paar Rotaugen sollten doch drin sein), oder es ist einfach noch viel zu kalt im See. Naja, in weiser Vorraussicht des Schneiderns hatte ich noch Tackle mit für den Bach, um die Avon dort ein bisschen schwimmen zu lassen.

Am Bach angekommen platschte es an der Wasseroberfläche gleich ein paarmal ordentlich. Um die Fische nicht zu erschrecken, bin ich direkt ein Stück abwärts geschlichen, um da die Pose zu montieren und auszubleien. Dabei entdeckte ich, dass sich mittig im Bach einiges an Treibgut gesammelt und dahinter eine schöne Kehrströmung mit fast stehendem Wasser gebildet hatte. Und genau am Ende dieses Kehrwassers platschte es auch mehrfach, der Schwallgröße nach müsste das eigentlich ein Döbel gewesen sein. Also wieder etwas stromauf geschlichen, um eben diesen Fisch auch nicht zu erschrecken.  Ein Paarmal trieb die Pose mit einem Wurm am Haken durch de Bereich, außer einem Mini-Rotauge und einem Mini-Döbel wollte dort aber leider nichts beißen. Bin dann ganz stromauf bis direkt vor den Mittellandkanal und habe den Gumpen direkt hinterm Kanal abgefischt. Viele kleine Rotaugen und Döbel von knapp über 10cm folgten und als angenehme Überraschung ließ zwischen den ganzen Minis noch ein 27er Rotauge den Wurm schmecken. 







Währenddessen platschte es stromab munter weiter, da muss ich mir nochmal was anderes Überlegen. Vielleicht mit Tulip oder Leber und dann auf Grund. By the way: Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Liftmontagen in leichter(!) Strömung? Also im Prinzip den Köder auf Grund setzen und die Pose tänzelt etwas übertief eingestellt an der Oberfläche. Falls ja, was für Posentypen verwendet ihr für sowas, Zwiebelposen?


----------



## Minimax

Petri
@Tobias85 , da sieht mans mal wieder, Fliessgewässer forevah! Danke fürs Teilen des blitzsauberen, schönen Rotauges: Wahrlich "clean as a needle" (J. W. Martin, 1890er): Vielleicht das letzte echte Winterrotauge, das wir in diese Saison hier sehen?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, Minimax. Ich hoffe, wir bekommen noch ein paar Winterrotaugen zusammen - soll doch am Wochenende niemand schneidern.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Petri zum Silber-Plötz! „Stret-Pegging” fällt mir ein beim Thema „Posenangeln im Fluß mit Köder auf Grund”. 
Ich hab das nie richtig kapiert, in John Wilson's Coarse Fishing Method Manual ist dieser Technik ein reich bebilderter Abschnitt gewidmet.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir bekommen noch ein paar Winterrotaugen zusammen - soll doch am Wochenende niemand schneidern.



Da bin ich ganz otimistisch: Das Wetter soll gut werden, verschiedene Leute haben bereits angekündigt, loszuziehen- wer weiss wieviele Ükels in den kommenden Tagen ihre Kisten fitmachen und aufsteigen: Schätze, das gibt bis Sonntag abend wieder viele schöne Berichte und Fischstempel auf den Rutengriffen. Ükel flying Circus eben. Ich glaub, Schneider bleiben wenige. und wenn doch sollen sie hier getröstet werden.
Muss mich aber @Tricast anschliessen: Was macht den der @Fantastic Fishing grade? Feedern auf Pottwale in der Biskaya? Oder heckt er mal wieder was ganz besonderes aus?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : „Stret-Pegging” fällt mir ein (...)
> Ich hab das nie richtig kapiert, in John Wilson's Coarse Fishing Method Manual ist dieser Technik ein reich bebilderter Abschnitt gewidmet.



Puh, das erleichtert mich- dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige! Und dieses verflixte Laying-on macht die ganze verzwickte Angelegenheit nicht einfacher..


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute - mal wieder - zum Feedern am See. Und ich habe - mal wieder - nichts gefangen...entweder in ich zu ungeduldig (aber wenigstens ein paar Rotaugen sollten doch drin sein), oder es ist einfach noch viel zu kalt im See. Naja, in weiser Vorraussicht des Schneiderns hatte ich noch Tackle mit für den Bach, um die Avon dort ein bisschen schwimmen zu lassen.
> 
> Am Bach angekommen platschte es an der Wasseroberfläche gleich ein paarmal ordentlich. Um die Fische nicht zu erschrecken, bin ich direkt ein Stück abwärts geschlichen, um da die Pose zu montieren und auszubleien. Dabei entdeckte ich, dass sich mittig im Bach einiges an Treibgut gesammelt und dahinter eine schöne Kehrströmung mit fast stehendem Wasser gebildet hatte. Und genau am Ende dieses Kehrwassers platschte es auch mehrfach, der Schwallgröße nach müsste das eigentlich ein Döbel gewesen sein. Also wieder etwas stromauf geschlichen, um eben diesen Fisch auch nicht zu erschrecken.  Ein Paarmal trieb die Pose mit einem Wurm am Haken durch de Bereich, außer einem Mini-Rotauge und einem Mini-Döbel wollte dort aber leider nichts beißen. Bin dann ganz stromauf bis direkt vor den Mittellandkanal und habe den Gumpen direkt hinterm Kanal abgefischt. Viele kleine Rotaugen und Döbel von knapp über 10cm folgten und als angenehme Überraschung ließ zwischen den ganzen Minis noch ein 27er Rotauge den Wurm schmecken.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321836
> 
> 
> Währenddessen platschte es stromab munter weiter, da muss ich mir nochmal was anderes Überlegen. Vielleicht mit Tulip oder Leber und dann auf Grund. By the way: Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Liftmontagen in leichter(!) Strömung? Also im Prinzip den Köder auf Grund setzen und die Pose tänzelt etwas übertief eingestellt an der Oberfläche. Falls ja, was für Posentypen verwendet ihr für sowas, Zwiebelposen?




Petri.
Geht doch.
Wer nicht aufgibt,der gewinnt auch...


----------



## phirania

Werde auch das gesammte Wochenende und hoffentlich bei gutem Wetter am Wasser verbringen.
Ich muss ja schließlich endlich einen vernünftigen Döbel abliefern.
Ich weiß ja wo die Wohnen,nur ist mir noch keiner in den  Kescher gesprungen.
Allen die loskommen viel Glück  am Wasser...


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Werde auch das gesammte Wochenende und hoffentlich bei gutem Wetter am Wasser verbringen.
> Ich muss ja schließlich endlich einen vernünftigen Döbel abliefern.
> Ich weiß ja wo die Wohnen,nur ist mir noch keiner in den  Kescher gesprungen.
> Allen die loskommen viel Glück  am Wasser...



Schön, wenn Du es rausschaffst, und viel Erfolg! Aber eine Sache: Den Teufel auf *müssen*! Niemand hier muss irgendwas, und niemand soll sich hier unter Druck gesetzt fühlen. Es gibt auch keine Berichtspflicht, und ob Ukelei, Döbel Kaulbarsch oder Lachs zählt garnix: Die Freude ists, der wir nachjagen, angel doch so wie Du magst und wie Der Schnabel gewachsen ist: DIe kostbaren Stunden am Wasser sollte man doch nícht dafür verschwenden, das zu tun, was man glaubt was andere erwarten . Wir wollen doch hier die schönen Momente, mit oder ohne Fisch, teilen und uns keinen Kopf über die dunklen Wolken oder irgendwelche imaginierten Leistungsgedanken machen.
Und Glückwünsche -danke dafür- können wir alle immer brauchen- Am Ende entscheidet Petrus (Oder die Flussgötter, Oder die Physik, oder, oder ,oder....)
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Die Zeit am Wasser und in der Natur werde ich auf jeden Fall genießen...
Könnte ja mein letztes Jahr sein.
Von daher hab ich mir selbst ein paar Ziele gesetzt ohne Zwang und in aller Ruhe.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Von daher hab ich mir selbst ein paar Ziele gesetzt ohne Zwang und in aller Ruhe.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für eure Glückwünsche, Georg und pirania. Georg, danke für den Hinweis. Ich werd mal schauen, was ich im Internet dazu finde, das Buch besitze ich leider noch immer nicht. Ich habe nämlich ein paar Stellen, die ich gern auf Döbel abklopfen würde, wo dauerndes Werfen der Pose aber zuviel Unruhe reinbringen würde - kleiner Bach halt. Und mit der Winklepicker verschlage ich einfach zu viele Bisse. Außerdem haben die Fische haben ja kaum Zeit, den Köder zu nehmen, bevor sie den ersten, wenn auch nur sehr leichten Widerstand spüren.




cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Was zu dunkle Swing-/Feederspitzen oder ausgeblichene Posenantennen angeht, werde ich morgen auch noch nen brandheissen Tip liefern, muß aber erst Fotos machen und habe im Moment extrem viel um die Ohren ......



Uran-Leuchtfarbe?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Uran-Leuchtfarbe?



Revell-Gespensterschifffarbe?
Oder gar aufgeschnittene Meeresangelleuchtschläuche aufschneiden und auf die Spitze ziehen?

Also, ich machs mir einfach: Ich beklebe die Spitze einfach mit je nach Durchmesser 25-78 Rolex-Leuchtuhrzeigern (Einfach Glas einhauen, Zeiger abknipsen, Rest wegschmeissen oder für Sparfüchse: Blinker draus bauen!)


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...Und mit der Winklepicker verschlage ich einfach zu viele Bisse. Außerdem haben die Fische haben ja kaum Zeit, den Köder zu nehmen, bevor sie den ersten, wenn auch nur sehr leichten Widerstand spüren.
> ...



Evtl. die Vorfachlänge variieren? Was benutzt Du jetzt für ne Länge? Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Hakengröße und -form einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluß auf die Fehlbißrate hat (beziehe mich auf die leichte Grundangelei).


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Evtl. die Vorfachlänge variieren? Was benutzt Du jetzt für ne Länge? Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Hakengröße und -form einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluß auf die Fehlbißrate hat (beziehe mich auf die leichte Grundangelei).



Das würde natürlich Sinn machen, so macht man es beim Feedern in der Situation ja auch. Für meine Leberstücke hatte ich diese Haken der Größe 4 verwendet, was besseres hatte der Laden nicht, als ich kurzfristig welche brauchte. Die verschwanden recht gut in der Leer, die Hakenspitze schaute nur ein winziges bisschen raus. Vielleicht lag auch da das Problem, dass die Spitze nicht greifen konnte. Ich meine auchnoch, dass ich das Vorfach ausgetauscht habe gegen 18-22er oder so. Mit 28er habe ich sicherlich nicht auf Döbel geangelt. Wäre dann auch so 50-70cm lang gewesen.


Zum Stret pegging habe ich jetzt ein paar erste Eindrücke. Das scheint - wenn ich die Methode halbwegs richtig verstehe - ne recht interessante Technik zu sein, wenn auch nicht überall einsetzbar. Beim recherchieren bin ich mehrfach auf den Ausdruck "The float lies at half cock" und ähnlich gestoßen, kann damit aber so gar nichts anfangen. Kann von euch Literaten der englischsprachigen Lektüre jemand ahnen, was damit gemeint ist?


PS: Es scheint einige unterschiedliche Methoden zu geben, die regional als stret pegging bezeichnet werden. Vom kurzen Abstoppen der Pose, über wirklich stationäres liegenlassen der Montage bis hin zum über den Grund schleifen lassen des Köders gibts da verschiedenste Methoden unter de Namen.


----------



## Andal

Just a few days ago........


----------



## Andal

...and 10 years after.............


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> @cyprinusbarbus: cool, Slinky reloaded!
> 
> Wenn mans recht bedenkt, sinds ja meist Nachbauten oder Personalisierung von Vorhandenem, was man so baut. Aber sozusagen was eigenes erfinden was noch nie da gewesen ist- das wär was. Zwei Ideen hätte ich:
> 
> Erstens ein kleines Aggregat im Rutengriff, das beim leisesten Zupfer an der Grundangel einen elektrischen Impuls in den Arm des Anglers abgibt und dessen Stärke genau so berechnet ist, das die konvulsivische Zuckung automatisch zu einem schnellen und sicheren Anhieb führt, und gleichzeitig den Angler, der nur einen Moment seine Augen ausgeruht hat, in volle Alarm- und Drillbereitschaft versetzt.
> 
> Zweitens ein kräftiger Federmechanismus unter der Matratze im Heim des Anglers, der zu einem genau eingestellten Zeitpunkt vor Morgengrauen den schlafenden Angler aus dem Bett katapultiert, und ihn schwungvoll, aber zielsicher in den auf einem Gestell bereitgestellten Thermoanzug gleiten läßt. Darauf hin müsste Ihm automatisch mit Hilfe eines Trichters an einem Scherenarm eine Tasse frischgebrühten Filterkaffees eingeflößt werden, und der Angler mit einem Handschuhgreifarm durch sanftes, aber stetiges Ohrfeigen geweckt werden.
> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich schon einen Prototyp gebaut, aber leider wurde ich falschherum, also Kopf voran, in den Thermoanzug geschleudert. Der Rest des Vorgangs lief dann leider etwas unglücklich ab. Seitdem hab ich in der Richtung nicht mehr weiter geforscht.


Gibt's doch sogar schon eine Doku drüber:


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Habe mal von @dawurzelsepp mal ein Futterkörbchen bekommen. Das ist ein selbstgebautes und sehr gut verarbeitet. Ich hoffe, er ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich es hier zeige. Ich habe das Körbchen an meine Hängewaage, die bis 50 Gramm geht mal drangehangen und da bleibt der Zeiger auch stehen. Das Blei hat 2 dünne Laschen, die um das Körbchen gebogen sind.
> Aber wo man solche Bleie herbekommt, weiß ich auch nicht. Wenn dawurzelsepp das hier liest, gibt es sicherlich eine Aufklärung.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja genau die hab ich gemacht. Anfangs hab ich noch runde Körbe gebaut nur mit der Zeit hab ich festgestellt das eckige besser liegen bleiben.
Die Gußform für die Schlitten hat mir jemand mal gefräst und ich hab auch noch größere.
In einem anderen Forum hatte ich mal ne Anleitung geschrieben wie ich die Baue......naja


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum hatte ich mal ne Anleitung geschrieben wie ich die Baue......naja



Das kannst du doch hier rein kopieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

> Zum Stret pegging habe ich jetzt ein paar erste Eindrücke. Das scheint - wenn ich die Methode halbwegs richtig verstehe - ne recht interessante Technik zu sein, wenn auch nicht überall einsetzbar. Beim recherchieren bin ich mehrfach auf den Ausdruck "The float lies at half cock" und ähnlich gestoßen, kann damit aber so gar nichts anfangen. Kann von euch Literaten der englischsprachigen Lektüre jemand ahnen, was damit gemeint ist?


@Tobias85 wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist damit folgendes gemeint: http://ukfishingforums.darkbb.com/t3217-stret-pegging


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist damit folgendes gemeint: http://ukfishingforums.darkbb.com/t3217-stret-pegging



Jungs, helft mir mal kurz auf die Sprünge....ich hab das Stret Pegging mit liegender Pose auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden, vor allem die Bissanzeige. Wenn der Fisch, nachdem er den Köder aufgenommen hat stromauf, stromab nach rechts oder links wegschwimmt seh ich das ja an der Bewegung der Pose...wenn der Fisch aber mit dem Köder im Maul am Platz bleibt seh ich über Wasser doch eigentlich keine Reaktion der Pose, oder?


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ni7h5midmv78xoc/Drennan_Posenserie.pdf?dl=0
> 
> Immer wieder interessant zu lesen.


Vielen, vielen Dank für den Link, diesen Artikel suche ich schon sooooo lange.


----------



## Kochtopf

Naja der Fisch hebt das blei und die Pose zieht weiter?


----------



## Matrix85

Minimax schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Du es rausschaffst, und viel Erfolg! Aber eine Sache: Den Teufel auf *müssen*! Niemand hier muss irgendwas, und niemand soll sich hier unter Druck gesetzt fühlen. Es gibt auch keine Berichtspflicht, und ob Ukelei, Döbel Kaulbarsch oder Lachs zählt garnix: Die Freude ists, der wir nachjagen, angel doch so wie Du magst und wie Der Schnabel gewachsen ist: DIe kostbaren Stunden am Wasser sollte man doch nícht dafür verschwenden, das zu tun, was man glaubt was andere erwarten . Wir wollen doch hier die schönen Momente, mit oder ohne Fisch, teilen und uns keinen Kopf über die dunklen Wolken oder irgendwelche imaginierten Leistungsgedanken machen.
> Und Glückwünsche -danke dafür- können wir alle immer brauchen- Am Ende entscheidet Petrus (Oder die Flussgötter, Oder die Physik, oder, oder ,oder....)
> hg
> Minimax


Genau ! 
Wie oft hab ich schon hektisch nach dem fang mit dem Handy Bilder gemacht und gar nicht den Augenblick genießen können. 
Ich mach mir da kein Stress mehr.
Handy bleibt in der Tasche für Notfälle und fertig


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch hier rein kopieren.



Hier bittöööschön extra für meine Prof. 

Speedkörbe selbst bauen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eine tolle Anleitung !!


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja der Fisch hebt das blei und die Pose zieht weiter?



Wenn ich mir das Bild nochmal genau anschaue, kann die Pose eingentlich garnicht grossartig stromabwärts weiterziehen. Der Spielraum der Pose stromabwärts ist ja der Schnurbogen zwischen Rute und Pose. Der sollte allerdings recht klein sein, weil die Rute ja aufrecht im Rutenhalter steht und möglichst viel Schnur aus dem Wasser ist... das heisst, dass die Pose quasi an gestreckter Schnur liegt. Der Bewegungsspielraum der Pose kann also beim Anheben des Bleies nur links, rechts oder Stromauf sein. Bleibt der Fisch nach Köderaufnahme an derselben Stelle hängt die Pose ja quasi immer noch an gespannter Schnur zur Rute...oder?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine tolle Anleitung !!



Die für die Eckigen muss ich noch schreiben.......Fotos sind schon seit über einem Jahr gemacht


----------



## Welpi

Der Kollege hier macht das fürs Fliesswasser quasi wie eine Liftmontage. Da sollte ich ja dann einen "Posenumfaller" bei "stationärem" Biss bekommen. Hier zu müsster der Fisch allerdings die Gesamte, oder zumindestens einen gewissen Teil der Bleikette anheben. Dann wäre doch ein einzelnes, grösseres Ankerblei wie bei der klassischen Liftmethode sinnvoller...irgendwie versteh ich das noch nicht 

https://www.amateurangling.com/float-fishing-for-perch-by-laying-on/


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Es scheint einige unterschiedliche Methoden zu geben, die regional als stret pegging bezeichnet werden. Vom kurzen Abstoppen der Pose, über wirklich stationäres liegenlassen der Montage bis hin zum über den Grund schleifen lassen des Köders gibts da verschiedenste Methoden unter de Namen.



Die beiden Youtube-Videos mit Bernard Venables, die man evtl. bei einer Suche nach „Stret Pegging” findet, sind meiner Meinung nach irrtümlich so benannt worden. Er verzögert ja nur die treibende Pose, um den Köder anzuheben.
Der von Kochtopf verlinkte Artikel ist das, was ich meinte und in etwa so auch von John Wilson im erwähnten „Manual” beschrieben wird.
Dennoch eine Technik, die ich mir wohl von einem „alten Hasen” live am Wasser zeigen lassen müßte, um sie zu kapieren...


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> Dennoch eine Technik, die ich mir wohl von einem „alten Hasen” live am Wasser zeigen lassen müßte, um sie zu kapieren...



Dito!


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die für die Eckigen muss ich noch schreiben.......Fotos sind schon seit über einem Jahr gemacht




Der Aufwand lohnt sich. 

Jedenfalls für uns Leser.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Aufwand lohnt sich.
> 
> Jedenfalls für uns Leser.



Das glaub ich dir gerne nur das lange Erstellen von Beiträgen dauert bei mir immer etwas länger.....wie formuliere ich was....wie schreib ichs leicht verständlich....
Der Gedanke mit "jemanden" ein Buch übers Posenbauen zu schreiben stand schon mal zur Debatte aber mangels Zeit von beiden Personen wird das wohl nie was werden.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die beiden Youtube-Videos mit Bernard Venables, die man evtl. bei einer Suche nach „Stret Pegging” findet, sind meiner Meinung nach irrtümlich so benannt worden. Er verzögert ja nur die treibende Pose, um den Köder anzuheben.


Genau, für mich siehts auch nach klassischem Trotting aus. Und natürlich extreme-pipe-lighting.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der Gedanke mit "jemanden" ein Buch übers Posenbauen zu schreiben stand schon mal zur Debatte aber mangels Zeit von beiden Personen wird das wohl nie was werden.


Es ist auch so schade, dass es noch nicht mal richtig die Kosten einspielt, etwas in Buchform zu veröffentlichen. Was da an Tantiemen rüberkommt, ist weniger, als ein schlechter Witz. Darum gibt es ja auch immer weniger und immer weniger lesenswerte Arbeiten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Andal 
Ich denke mal schwer das es so ist. Wie ich weis hast du ja auch schon einige sehr lesenswerte Sachen geschrieben.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar die Knotenfibeln ?!? Die fand ich einsame Spitze


----------



## phirania

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hier bittöööschön extra für meine Prof.
> 
> Speedkörbe selbst bauen



Super Anleitung...
Werd gleich wenn ich im Baumarkt bin mal nach den Materialien schauen...


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Andal
> Ich denke mal schwer das es so ist. Wie ich weis hast du ja auch schon einige sehr lesenswerte Sachen geschrieben.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar die Knotenfibeln ?!? Die fand ich einsame Spitze


Und wenn wieder mal was kommt, dann auch nur als PDF, oder so. Auf jeden Fall ohne einen Verlag.


----------



## Tobias85

Der Begriff Stret Pegging scheint auch in den UK-Foren viel Verwirrung zu stiften, weil jeder etwas anderes unter dem namen gelernt hat. Gemeinsam haben sie alle nur, dass die Pose direkt stromab der Rute an der durch die Strömung gespannten Schnur hängt. Einmal gibt es Pegging wie im von Kochtopf verlinkten Thread nach Wilson. Und dann gibts die Variante, dass die Schnur von Rutenspitze bis zum Haken durchgängig gestreckt ist.

Bei letzterem hat man wohl genau soviel Blei vor dem Haken, dass er samt Köder zwar grade noch weiter abgetrieben wird als die übertief eingestellte Pose und so die Schnur gestreckt ist, der Köder aber trotzdem noch am Grund gehalten wird. Bei kurzem Anheben der Rute und Schnur geben treibt das ganze dann ein Stückchen weiter (vielleicht einen halben Meter) und so kann man Stück für Stück eine Rinne, einen Gumpen oder wie auch immer absuchen und den Köder jeweils ein paar Minuten pro Stelle liegen lassen. Auf Größere Fische sollen diese stationär angebotenen, dann plötzlich abdriftenden Köder sehr natürlich und anziehend wirken - wie abtreibende Futterbrocken, die am Grund immer mal wieder hängen bleiben. Wichtig ist dabei das richtige Zusammenspiel aus Pose, Strömung, Bleigewicht und eingestellter Tiefe. Dafür braucht es wohl etwas Erfahrung. Bei Wilson sollte es ähnlich funktionieren, da der Schnurbogen und die Strömung ja auch einen gewissen Druck auf das Blei am Boden ausüben. Auch hier muss man wieder die richtige Balance finden.

Manchmal wird die Pose auch als überbleit bezeichnet, wobei mir nicht klar war, ob das nicht nur indirekt zustande kommt durch die meist geringen Posentragkräfte und die oft größere Menge an Blei, um den Köder in der Strömung an den Grund zu bekommen. Dann ist ab und zu die Rede von cocked, half cocked und liegenden Posen, wobei cocked und half cocked (halb) gespannte Posen meint, also wohl (halb) aufgerichtete.

Das stückchenweise treiben lassen und Absuchen der Stelle bei alle Varianten des Stret Pegging macht auch den entscheidenden Unterschied zur "Laying on", der von Welpi verlinkten und als Liftmontage bezeichneten Methode, welche sowohl im Stillwasser als auch in der Strömung anwendbar ist.

Die Methode von Wilson wird einmal als Ursache für die ganze Verwirrung über die Varianten genannt, weil sie wohl leicht abgewandelt (Schnurbogen) zu der ursprünglichen(?) Montage ist. Was jetzt wirklich die ursprüngliche Methode gewesen ist, scheint schwer nachvollziehbar. Im 19. Jahrhundert ga es offenbar eine Methode, die sich Tight Corking nannte und wohl das war, was man später als Stret Pegging kannte. Der Begriff 'tight' (ebenso übrigens der Begriff 'stret', dessen Bedeutung in diesem Zusammenhang mit leider wieder entfallen ist) deutet aber darauf hin, dass die Schnur von der Pose zum stromab liegenden Köder wohl tatsächlich gestreckt war, so dass das wohl die ursprüngliche Form war und Wilson es tatsächlich mit dem Schnurbogen etwas abgewandelt hat.

Zur Bisserkennung: Zieht der Fisch stromauf, dann stellt sich die Pose auf, bei seitlichen Fluchten zieht sie entsprechend zur Seite. Beim Pegging mit gestreckter Schnur stromab, macht die Schnur an der Pose ja einen Knick ins Wasser, ähnlich wie die Schnur beim Feedern nach dem Auswerfen erst noch auf der Oberfläche liegt und nach unten abknickt und dann beim Spannen dann unter Wasser gezogen wird. Zieht der Fisch bei dieser Pegging-Variante nach unten ab, zieht er die Schnur auch grade und die Pose (längliche schlanke Pose, an beiden(!) Enden mit Gummi befestigt) taucht wohl unter. Bei Wilsons Versio mit dem Schnurbogen dürfte das grundsätzlich genauso sein, nur hat der Fisch stromab mehr Spielraum, bevor er gegen den Widerstand der Rute schwimmt. In jedem Fall treibt die Pose aber nicht a, wenn der Fisch das Blei anhebt, weil die Pose ja an gestrafter Schnur hinter der Rutenspitze hängt. Solange keine Schnur nachgegeben wird, bewegt sich de Pose auch nicht.



So, das ist alles, was mir von der gestrigen Recherche noch in Erinnerung geblieben ist und wie ich es verstanden habe. Ich habe aber gestern soviel unterschiedliches gelesen mit teilweise neuem Vokabular, dass ich das erstmal in Ruhe durcharbeiten und auseinanderpflücken müsste. Aber auch wenn das ganze nur Stromab funktioniert, ist es trotzdem ne interessante Technik. Im Sommer werd ich vor meine Füßen mal ein bisschen rumprobieren und sehen, ob ich das so hinbekomme, dass ich damit eine Rinne stückchenweise absuchen kann. Stellen dafür hätte ich genug.


----------



## geomas

^  danke für die Recherchearbeit!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich habs ja vor allem aus eigener Neugier getan.


Übrigens bin ich bei der Recherche auf einen Artikel gestoßen, in dem der Autor über die heute übliche Technik, mashed bread zuzubereiten, folgendes schreibt:
_"You will end up with a sloppy horrid mess, no self-respecting fish would be attracted too, its only fit for ducks"_


Hier der Artikel mit seiner Methode für mashed bread (und einem kurzen historischen Abriss über stret pegging). Kennt das jemand von euch so? Ich ha noch nie mashed bread gemacht, daher kann ich das schlecht einordnen.


----------



## Welpi

@Tobias85: Ja, vielen Dank! Das ist wirklich hilfreich!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja vor allem aus eigener Neugier getan.


Die Neugier ist die mächtigste Antriebskraft im Universum, weil sie die beiden größten Bremskräfte im Universum überwinden kann: die Vernunft und die Angst.
- Walter Moers

Danke für den tollen Link!


----------



## Tricast

Hier mal für alle, die nicht so des englischen mächtig sind.
www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2014/Brotkorb-fuer-Brassen.php

Und auch ÖFFÖFF -16er Haken- hat ein Futter für den Methodfeeder aus Toastbrost.

LG Heinz


----------



## phirania

Wasser überall Wasser....
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und die Natur erblüht in voller Pracht...


----------



## Racklinger

Ich beneide alle, die diese Wochenende ans Wasser können und wünsche allen erholsame (und auch erfolgreiche) Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## phirania

Und wieder mal am See angekommen...





Die Rotaugen sind willig...


----------



## Tricast

Am Sonntag geht es zum Anangeln vom Verein. Die Ruten habe ich vorbereitet; eine Feeder, ein Winkle Picker und eine Match. Morgen werden noch die Köder gepflegt und das Futter vorbereitet. Dann wollen wir mal sehen was so geht. Das Wetter spielt mit, die Temperaturen stimmen und das Wasser wird langsam auch wärmer. Werde dann berichten wie es war und wie es für mich gelaufen ist. Drückt mir die Daumen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85
Vielen lieben Dank für die Recherche und die fundierte Erklärung
hg
Minimax

Nebenbei gesagt: "tight corking" klingt irgendwie, wie soll ich sagen, naja, es _klingt_ halt irgendwie.


----------



## Jason

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich beneide alle, die diese Wochenende ans Wasser können und wünsche allen erholsame (und auch erfolgreiche) Stunden am Wasser.


Ich beneide ebenso alle, die dieses WE zum angeln kommen. Bei mir ist da noch gar nicht dran zu denken. Einfach zu viel um die Ohren. Wie immer. Aber Ende April wird unser Vereinsgewässer angeangelt. Dann werde ich anfangen die Bachforellen zu ärgern. Für mich gibt es nichts schöneres als ruhig und ungestört am Wasser zu sitzen und dabei den Vögeln zu lauschen. Und das werde ich mir dann nicht nehmen lassen.
Allen anderen auch von mir viel Freude am Wasser.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

So der Tag am Wasser hat dann doch noch Fisch  gebracht
	

		
			
		

		
	







Morgen gehts in die nächste Runde.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, @phirania


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
dann  auch mal von mir ein durchwachsener Bericht- aber am Ende wird alles gut. heut war ich wieder den Döbeln hinterher, und was soll ich sagen, eine Mischung aus Enttäuschung und Mirakel kam dabei heraus, die aber einige Interessante Überlegungen zulässt. Nach den herrlichen Fangtagen letzte Woche bin ich natürlich wieder zu der döbelreichen Stelle gefahren, um mit leichter Feederrute und Tulip wie beschrieben hoffentlich einige schöne Exemplare meiner Standard 35-40er zu erbeuten- Der Optimismus war groß, und ich hatte ja die Woche schon verschiedene Vorbereitungen getroffen. Die Bedingungen waren praktisch identisch zu den letzen malen, nach etwas losem Tulip und 20 min. Einwirkzeit platzierte ich einen Würfel am 8er Haken, 14er Vorfach an einer einfachen laufmontage mit Slinky.

Eine halbe Stunde und einige Einwürfe später, war mir klar, das heute kein Döbeltag war. Länger als eine Zigarette oder zwei muss man dort nicht auf den Biss warten- wenn dann nichts passiert ist, wird auch nichts passieren. Gleicher Köder, gleiche Methode, gleiche Bedingungen, gleiche Uhrzeit: Die Vögel waren ausgeflogen. Schon etwas verzweifelt hab ich dann mit Pin und Match mit einigen langen Driften das Ganze Areal abgesucht, ob sie vielleicht weiter unten stehen: Garnix, ein döbelloser Flussabschnitt. Paar Madendriften brachten unseren Wappenfisch, und eine ganz schöne Güster. Es wäre richtig gewesen, nun einzupacken, und an anderer Stelle das Glück zu versuchen, aber wieder mal bin ich träge und auch ein wenig traurig (Ich hatte mich so drauf gerfreut!) sitzengeblieben und hab erneut einen hoffnungslosen Tulipwürfel an der Quiver (aus Verzweiflung mit der ganz feinen Spitze, als ob die die Nichtbisse besser anzeigen könnte..) rausgeschlenzt. Und gewartet, und gewartet, und schon in Gedanken einen Schneiderbericht für Euch formuliert.

Jetzt muss ich kurz nochmal auf die Natur meiner Johnnies zurückkommen. Ich hatte ja geschrieben, das sie in Schulen von 35-40cm Exemplaren, die sich wie Klone gleichen in meinem Fluss abhängen. Dabei sind diese Standardfische auffallend robust und messingfarben, und wirken daher ziemlich erwachsen- es scheint, als ob dieses Flüßchen einen relativ kurzen, massigen Döbelschlag beherbergt. Fängt man einen dieser Fische, kann man ziemlich zuversichtlich sein, das weitere folgen werden (Wenn man nicht ständig den Anhieb vergeigt..) Fängt man keinen, kann man sehr sicher sein, das das an diesem Tag auch so bleiben wird. Kleinere fängt man auch öfters, aber zufällig und vereinzelt: Sie sind die Ausnahme, wenn die 35-40er am Platze sind. Größere fängt man nie in diesen Situationen, die wenigen 45+ die ich hatte, waren Zufallsfänge: Es sind Einzelgänger, die die Standardschulen offenbar meiden- was es schwierig macht, sie gezielt zu beangeln. Soviel zu meiner Theorie an meinem Hausflüßchen.

Daher waren heute nach etwa einer Stunde meine Gedanken entsprechend düster, denn es war klar das sich die Situation nicht verbessern würde. Die oben geschilderte Theorie verwandelte sich plötzlich zur Praxis, als ein schöner, langsamer Bilderbuchbiss die Spitze herumzog- und diesmal hing der Bursche auch! Und zwar ein besonders schöner: An der SLB hätte er gemacht was er wollte, mit der leichten Feeder konnte ich ihn nach einigem Hin und Her bändigen. Keine 50, aber sehr hoch in den oberen 40ern: Vermutlich mein bester Fisch aus dem Flüßchen, mit Sicherheit aber von dieser Stelle. Am erstaunlichsten war aber die Massigkeit des Fisches, viel, viel dicker als die nur wenig kürzeren Standardöbel, ich hätte ihn gerne gewogen (leider wurde mir bei dem abgekarteten, unfairen Gewinnspiel meine verdiente Fischwaage heimtückisch vorenthalten) Er musste schon seit einiger Zeit da rumgehangen und geschlemmt haben, denn er spuckte große Mengen zermatschtes Tulip in den Kescher- kann ich verstehen, hätt ich in seiner Situation auch gemacht.´Dieser Dickdöbel hat also ersten meinen Tag gerettet, mir zweitens einen neuen PB beschert, und drittens wunderbar meine Überlegungen zu den Sitten und Gebräuchen meiner Döbel bestätigt- Ich war – und bin es noch, stolz und erleichtert, gebe ich gerne zu.

Als dann fünf Minuten später der zweite Biss des Tages, etwas vom ersten entfernt kam, war ich natürlich irritiert- Aber nur kurz, denn diesmal wars ein kleiner Mittzwanziger, wie ich schon fast erleichtert feststellte. Es stimmt also doch, hurra, hurra, ein Kleini, wie bei der Post bestellt! Ich habe dann im Hochgefühl rasch eingepackt: An dieser Stelle sollte heute kein nennenswerter Fisch mehr zu erwarten sein (Ich bin natürlich ziemlich hastig aufgebrochen, nicht das irgendein Zufallsdöbel meine herrliche Theorie noch durchkreuzt..)

Herrlich, ein Maxi und ein Mini und reichlich Stoff zum Nachdenken, Planen und Strategien zurechtlegen- an einem Tag der erst so enttäuschend verlief, mal sehen wies weitergeht,

herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Petri zu dem Weißfisch phirania. Wozu hat man so einen langen Fingernagel am kleinen Finger? Zum Fische Töten?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wozu hat man so einen langen Fingernagel am kleinen Finger? Zum Fische Töten?


Ich sah mal ein, zugegeben sehr mäßiges, Handlungslichtspiel, da wurde er zum Einschaufeln von teurem, weißen Pulver aus Columbien benützt.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf, danke für das schöne Zitat von Walter Moers, das war mir bis dato gänzlich unbekannt.

Und Mini, eine tolle Story mit einem wunderbare Happy End, nochmal ein dickes Petri!  Petri natürlich auch dir, phirania!




Minimax schrieb:


> Nebenbei gesagt: "tight corking" klingt irgendwie, wie soll ich sagen, naja, es _klingt_ halt irgendwie.



Läuft tight corking eigentlich cocked oder half cocked?  


Heinz, Danke für den Link zum Liquidised Bread. Die Videos hatte ich schonmal gesehen, aber sie waren lange in Vergessenheit geraten. Muss ich unbedingt demnächst einmal ausprobieren.  Mein Link bezog sich aber aus Mashed Bread, also zermatschtes Brot. Oft macht man das ja so, dass man frisches Weißbrot im Kescher oder ähnlichem einweicht und dann irgendwie grob durchmatscht oder durch ein grobes Futtersieb reibt.

Für die nicht Englisch sprechenden Ükel unter uns: Der Autor beschreibt das daraus resultierende Produkt als schlampiges, schreckliches Chaos, das keinen Fisch mit Selbstachtung anlocken würde. Es wäre nur für Enten gut. 

Seine Vorgehensweise ist folgende: Man nehme ganze Weißbrotlaibe schneide sie in sehr dicke Scheiben und trockne diese (zum Beispiel in einem Waschmaschinennetz aufgehangen. Das ist dann so erstmal lagerfähig. Vor der Verwendung werden die Brotscheiben in ein altes Netz gegeben und dann mehrere Stunden zum Vollsaugen in einen Eimer mit Wasser gehangen. Dann wird das Brot im Netz ausgewrungen, bis fast das ganze überschüssige Wasser raus ist. Dann wird der Matsch mit einem Kartoffelstampfer solange gestampft, bis alle Klumpen beseitigt sind, fertig. Er fügt dann oft entweder noch etwas käsiges oder sowas wie Wurstbrät(?) hinzu und friert das ganze dann bis zur Verwendung in Beuteln ein.

Das ganze wird so vermutlich deutlich feiner und gleichmäßiger nehme ich an.


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85  Ich glaube Bruder Kochtopf hat Mashed Bread (Aber aus frischem Brot) dann und wann eingesetzt. Meine lange zurückliegenden Experimente in der Richtung überzeugten mich davon, das es eine fürchterliche, matschige, nasskalte Riesensauerei ist, auf die ich verzichten kann- Praktisch das genaue gegenteil von dem Eleganten und leicht handhabbaren Liquidized Bread.


----------



## Andal

"Dawoagts Knedlbrot" - was ja nichts andere als mashed bread ist - haben wir früher regelmäßig auf Karpfen gefüttert. Alte Semmeln waren nie Mangelware und am Ende ist es auch keine größere Sauerei, als konventionelles Bröselfutter.Das Zeug lässt sich ganz gut werfen und es sinkt schnell, ohne wirklich im weichen Boden zu versinken. Am Bach, auf den edlen Aitel, ist es auch nicht verkehrt. Es schwemmt schön am Grund entlang.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Praktisch das genaue gegenteil von dem Eleganten und leicht handhabbaren Liquidized Bread



Ich glaube, genau das meinte der Autor, als er das Stadard-Mashed-bread verurteilte. Seine Version dürfte nämlich deutlich feiner und homogener sein als z.B. die von Paul Cook aus seinem Schleienvideo, die mir sehr grobflockig erscheint, und damit dem Liquidized Bread viel näher kommen. Nur matschiger ist es natürlich noch, das bleibt nicht aus.

Darf ich aus Neugier mal fragen, wie du dein Liquidized Bread fütterst? Formst du da diese festen Bällchen, die sich dann über Stunden langsam auflösen?


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : hab eben mal den Artikel von Martin James aus dem Link gelesen, für mich bislang die beste Zusammenfassung in Sachen Stret-Pegging. Danke!
Zum Thema Mashed Bread: mein bislang einziger Versuch diese Masse zuzubereiten endete in einer Sauerei. Normalerweise bevorzuge ich Liquidized Bread (auch weil ich typischerweise sehr sparsam füttere). Aus dem Rennen ist „Mashed Bread” für mich aber noch nicht, ist vielleicht ne Frage des passenden Gewässers/der Situation.

Zum Thema Vorfachlänge/Hakengröße an der Picker: da ich nie mit Leber geangelt habe, bin ich etwas ratlos. Bei vielen Fehlbissen würde ich vermutlich zunächst die Haken- und Ködergröße verringern (bezieht sich auf die Angelei mit großen Happen).


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht des seltsamen Angeltages und Petri zu der schönen Güster und dem stabil gebauten Döbel!


----------



## geomas

@phirania : Petri! Sieht aus wie ein prima Tag am Wasser. Und „Dein Wasser” sieht wirklich reizvoll aus (schöne Fotos!).


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Darf ich aus Neugier mal fragen, wie du dein Liquidized Bread fütterst? Formst du da diese festen Bällchen, die sich dann über Stunden langsam auflösen?



Caveat, nur Fliesswasser:
Einfach Ballen gewünschter Größe und Frstigkeit formen- das Zeug hat ja interne Bappungskräfte- und reinwerfen. Die Schwimmen dann, treiben ein Stück und je nach Pressdruck saugen sie sich früher oder später voll und sinken dann wolkend nach unten. Dies ist aber Sache von wenigen Augenblicken. Ganz feste Ballen sinken auch, bevor sie sich auflösen. Man kann es natürlich auch in den Feeder packen- ich glaube das ist der einzige Weg es konzentriert zum Grund zu kriegen. In dieser Form ist es wohl auch im Stillwasser nützlich- Aber ich glaube Kollege @geomas weiss da sehr gut bescheid.
Aber Liquibread ist eigentlich nichts um einen Futterplatz anzulegen und dauerhauft zu beschicken, würde ich sagen- es ist in der Praxis wohl eher dem Loosefeed zuzurechnen. Ich liebe es wegen seiner unkomplizierten Handhabung, dem leichten Gewicht und der einfachen und sauberen Vorbereitung- und ich glaube, es eignet sich am besten für schmale Fliessgewässer mit moderater Strömung und vor allem geringer Tiefe. Ausserhalb dieser engen Grenzen wär man mit Continental feed besser beraten.

Zu den Fehlbissen bei Dicken brocken und der Hakengröße- Ich konnte meine ungestraften Tulipdiebstähle durch eine Erhöhung der Hakengröße verringern: Je weiter der Hakenbogen, desto eher sollte er doch greifen, so der Gedanke. Und die Obergrenze der Hakengröße wird durch die Größe des Köders bestimmt. Wenn meine Johnnies also 12x12 Würfel wollen, dann kann ich da einen 8er Haken gut drin verbergen und muss nicht auf nen 14er Zurückgreifen.
Eines halte ich übrigens bei den dicken Brocken für wichtig: Ich verschränke mit ner Zange den Haken leicht- ich weiss, es gibt viele Gegenargumente, aber dennoch: Ich bilde mir ein, dass dies zu besserem haken führt. Kann natürlich auch Voodoo sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich konnte jetzt erst in Ruhe lesen - lieber @Minimax , schön dass der spirituelle Beistand gefruchtet hat! Mich treibt es ans Wasser doch wo und wann... Petri allen  Fängern und insbesondere Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich konnte jetzt erst in Ruhe lesen - lieber @Minimax , schön dass der spirituelle Beistand gefruchtet hat! Mich treibt es ans Wasser doch wo und wann... Petri allen  Fängern und insbesondere Minimax



Vielen Dank, Lieber Freund,
ich widme den schönen Fisch Dir für Deinen spirituellen Beistand!
Für mich in der Streusandbüchse ein Ausnahmefisch, für Dich im lieblichen Mittelgebirge wenig mehr als ein Durchschnittsjohnnie- weiss man man doch, dass in Deinen fruchtbaren Jagdgründen erbarmungslose Fressmaschinen zu wundersamen Größen und beachtlichen Bundmaßen anwachsen können, Renaissancefische eben!
hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^^ interessant, danke!

Große und stark komprimierte LB-Kugeln sind (glaub ich) ne Waffe für ernsthafte Stipper in stehenden oder ganz langsam fließenden Gewässern (gibt Artikel oder Videos vom Champions-Team dazu, falls die Erinnerung nicht trügt). Die können dann punktgenau am sich ganz langsam auflösenden Futterball fischen.

Kleine Bälle wie von Minimax beschrieben hab ich nie ernsthaft probiert.
Für langsam fließende Gewässer find ich kleine Drahtfutterkörbe (oder „Gripmesh”, wie kürzlich vorgestellt) sehr praktikabel. Das feine, leichte „Zeugs” ist eher dazu geeignet, die Fische richtig heiß zu machen als einen „Futterplatz” anzulegen. Deshalb packe ich seit einer Weile (Methode sicher ist sicher) immer eine Handvoll Micro-Pellets (früher auch mal Hanf) mit ins LB. Meine Theorie: die LB-Futterwolke hat einen enormen optischen und aromatischen Reiz auf die Fischis. Die sinkenden Beigaben mögen evtl. dazu beitragen, die Fische am Platz zu halten, wenn die Wolke sich aufgelöst hat.
Typischerweise laß ich Futterkorb und Haken auch nicht ewig drin, spätestens nach 5 Minuten wird der Swimfeeder neu beladen und der Haken neu bestückt.


Nachtrag: hier mal nur grob zerhäckseltes Sandwichbrot:





Grobes LB im Drahtfutterkorb. Nubsie und Karabiner nutze ich aktuell nicht mehr


PPS: Heinz hatte hier https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...friedfischangler.331698/page-867#post-4913576 schon den Link zum Championstean gesetzt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Deshalb packe ich seit einer Weile (Methode sicher ist sicher) immer eine Handvoll Micro-Pellets (früher auch mal Hanf) mit ins LB. Meine Theorie: die LB-Futterwolke hat einen enormen optischen und aromatischen Reiz auf die Fischis. Die sinkenden Beigaben mögen evtl. dazu beitragen, die Fische am Platz zu halten, wenn die Wolke sich aufgelöst hat.



Ich hätte da Sorge, dass die Zutaten die "Bappungskräfte" beeinträchtigen- Daher füttere ich liquibread und Maggies zwar fast immer nebeneinadner, aber getrennt. Hast Du tips, was sich als Zutat gut mit LB  verträgt, und was überhaupt nicht geht? Wobei- das ist natürlich ein Riesen unterschied in Stillwasser und Strömung, man weis garnicht ob man das vergleichen kann.


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Im Link von Heinz wird es ja locker und explosiv in den Futterkorb gepackt, in den Videos unterm gleichen Artikel wird es dann zu einer festen Kugel gedrückt, die sich Stück für Stück löst. Das sind die beiden Varianten, die ich bisher kannte. Deine ist mir neu - naja nach etwas Recherche eben grade hatte ich davon auch schon gelesen, aber davor kannte ich die lockeren Schwimmkugeln nicht.

Die Recherche ergab auch, dass im Stillwasser Liquidized Bread deutlich überlegen ist, weil nicht so sättigend. In der Strömung gehts dann nur darum, die Fische heiß zu machen, sie finden aber keine fressbaren Partikel, weil zu klein. Dann finde sie die Brotflocke und stürzen sich darauf. Hier soll Mashed Bread besser sein, weil es wohl länger in der Schwebe bleibt, muss dafür allerdings auch sehr gründlich sehr fein gestampft werden, sonst ist es natürlich wieder fressbar.

Im Übrigen wird überall dringend empfohlen, für Mashed Bread nur richtig altbackenes Brot zu nehmen und dieses nach dem Einweichen so trocken wie möglich zu pressen. Dann erst wird zerkleinert. Mit frischem Brot soll es zwangsweise zu ner schlotzigen Masse werden.

Zu all dem hab ich auch wieder einen informativen Artikel entdeckt, in dem auch "_Feuchtes Brot_" als Köder beschrieben wird. Getrocknete Brotkrusten mit ein paar cm Weißem Anteil, die auch in Wasser vollgesogen und dann zwischen Küchenhandtücher gelegt und mit Gewichten beschwert werden, so dass über Nacht das Wasser langsam ausgepresst wird. Für den Weg zum Wasser noch in Zeizungspapier wickeln, welches das restliche Wasser aufsaugt. Rubbelt man mit dem Finger dann über die weiße innere Seite der Kruste, bildet sich ein Röllchen, das im Wasser wohl sehr stabil sein soll. Klingt einigermaßen aufwändig im Vergleich zu Breadpunch, aber vielleicht möchte es ja trotzdem mal jemand ausprobieren.


Zum Döbel Pickern: Gut, dann werd ich es mal mit größere Haken versuchen, da müssten noch welche rumfliegen. Ich wollte demnächst versuchen, mit großen Tulip-Stücken mal gezielter die größeren Johnnies rauszupicken. Danke für die Hinweise euch beiden.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hätte da Sorge, dass die Zutaten die "Bappungskräfte" beeinträchtigen- Daher füttere ich liquibread und Maggies zwar fast immer nebeneinadner, aber getrennt. Hast Du tips, was sich als Zutat gut mit LB  verträgt, und was überhaupt nicht geht? Wobei- das ist natürlich ein Riesen unterschied in Stillwasser und Strömung, man weis garnicht ob man das vergleichen kann.




Pff, da bin ich ratlos. Bislang hab ich keine negativen Begleiterscheinungen durch die „Beigaben” feststellen können. Mengenverhältnis typischerweise etwa 20 Teile LB + 1 Teil Micro-Pellets oder Hanf (konserviert, aus der Tüte) - bezogen aufs Volumen, grobe Schätzung. 
Das Liquidized Bread kommt immer in eine (Gefrier-) Tüte, um ein Austrocknen zu verhindern (aktuell wetterbedingt keine Gefahr, aber der Sommer naht).
Hab auch drüber nachgedacht, mit einem kleinen Pumpzerstäuber eine ganz feine Wasser/Aroma-Mischung zum Nachfeuchten des LB zu probieren, bin aber bislang nicht dazu gekommen.
Die Strömung im Fluß nebenan ist gering an meiner Angelstelle, das Wasser eher flach (abhängig vom Pegel) von etwa 70cm bis 1,50m (geschätzt).


----------



## Tobias85

Achja, und gaaaaaanz wchtig für alle Fans alter(!) englischer Angelliteratur: Hier kann man sich einige ausgewählte Bücher runterladen, nicht ausschließlich zum Friedfischangeln, aber ausschließlich über 100 Jahre alt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das Liquidized Bread kommt immer in eine (Gefrier-) Tüte, um ein Austrocknen zu verhindern (aktuell wetterbedingt keine Gefahr, aber der Sommer naht).


Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Hinweis zum Gebrauch des Zeugs:Unbedingt immer in Tüte lagern, unnd zwischen dem Gebrauch verschliessen oder unterschlagen: Selbst bei den niedriegen Temperaturen z.Zt. reicht die Sonneneinstrahlung und/oder eine leichte Brise aus, um das schöne, geschmeidige Liquibread in nutzloses, pulvriges Paniermehl zu verwandeln!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achja, und gaaaaaanz wchtig für alle Fans alter(!) englischer Angelliteratur: Hier kann man sich einige ausgewählte Bücher runterladen, nicht ausschließlich zum Friedfischangeln, aber ausschließlich über 100 Jahre alt.



hahaha, der Ükel ist zyklisch, alle Jahre wieder! Und richtig, das immer wieder zu betonen, danke Tobsen: Eine herrliche Seite, wunderbare Schatzkiste. Schade das sich da nichts mehr tut. Das Buch vom Trent Otter (J.W. Martin) ist übrigens absolut lesenswert: Unbedingt runterladen!


----------



## Nemo

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achja, und gaaaaaanz wchtig für alle Fans alter(!) englischer Angelliteratur: Hier kann man sich einige ausgewählte Bücher runterladen, nicht ausschließlich zum Friedfischangeln, aber ausschließlich über 100 Jahre alt.


Danke für den Link! Leider dürften die Fische von damals tot sein, insofern nützen diese Bücher nichts mehr. Nur Bücher und Tackle von 2019 funktionieren in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Minimax

edit


----------



## geomas

So, während morgen Heinz seine Köder in Topform bringt ziehts mich bereits ans Wasser. 
Dem Teich auf der Pferdekoppel und seinen Bewohnern gönne ich eine kurze Veschnaufpause, vermutlich werde ich ein paar hundert Meter weiter einen anderen kleinen Teich besuchen, den ich bislang selbst ohne Angel nie ausgecheckt hab.
Ab Abend werd ich mich dann aufs Daumendrücken für unseren Freund aus Hoope konzentrieren (ob die Daumen noch nach Fisch riechen werden?)...


----------



## Minimax

das hört sich toll an- so ne richtig schöne Gewässererkundung würde ich auch gern mal wieder machen.

Aber den besten Tag von uns allen werde ich morgen haben: Nachdem mich heute die Flussgötter mit nem blauen Auge (und einem zugegebenermassen dicken Bonbon) nach haus geschickt haben, lass ich an dem schönen sonnigen Samstag die Pfoten vom Tackle.

Während die Missus mit dem Missusmobil am vormittag zum Joggen fährt, werd ich meinen Enterhaken ins Cafe werfen, 1000 Mettbrötchen vertilgen und den Berliner Kurier (Jawohl-den Berliner Kurier!) lesen. Ab mittag fahren wir dann zur Stadt hinaus, nach Norden, komplett mit Strohhut, Sonnenschirm und Blümchenkleid (also, Mrs. Minimax wird wahrscheinlich Jeans und Pulli tragen), und stromern an einem interessanten Flüßchen entlang, Polbrillen für beide: Dort solls Döbel, Rotpunktdöbel und, wenn man den Gerüchten glauben schenken darf, auch thymianduftende Fische mit ausgprägter Rückenflosse geben.. aber psst. Kleine händchenhaltende Erkundung unter dem grandiosen Brandenburger Himmel- ob wohl schon Baetis rhodani schlüpft?  Anschliessend geht´s ins Atelier einer sehr begabten Töpferin, die extra für Mrs. Minimax aufgeschlossen hat. schätze das wird teuer, und ich muss so tun als ob ich klug und interessiert wäre.. ich täusch einfach vor, was von Fontane, dem alten Langweiler gelesen zu haben und lobe die Glasuren. Eine meiner leichtesten Übungen.  Nachher vielleicht Speck, Wurst und Käse in nem Hofladen mitnehmen. Gibt's eigentlich schon Pfifferlinge? Und wenn ich brav war, kehren wir noch in ein uriges Landgasthaus am Wegesrand wo ich ein Riesenstück Fleisch, vielleicht mit Vorsuppe, spendiert kriege. Wenn alles klappt, kommen wir abends glücklich und todmüde in Berlin an, stellen fest:

*Es ist ja erst Samstag, und Nicht Sonntag!*

Mit ein bisschen Glück springt dann noch ne zünftige Kissenschlacht raus,
Und das Beste ist: Am Sonntag geht's den Johnnies wieder an den Kragen!

Also Jungs, ist das ein Superplan, oder ist das ein Superplan?

herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Was muss schnell weg, Minimax? Und ja, das klingt nach einem Superplan, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß dabei. 



Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, der Ükel ist zyklisch, alle Jahre wieder! Und richtig, das immer wieder zu betonen, danke Tobsen: Eine herrliche Seite, wunderbare Schatzkiste. Schade das sich da nichts mehr tut. Das Buch vom Trent Otter (J.W. Martin) ist übrigens absolut lesenswert: Unbedingt runterladen!



Hatten wir das schonmal? Muss gewesen sei, als ich Anfang letzte Jahres mit längerer Abwesenheit geglänzt habe...  Buch ist runtergeladen.

@geomas: Du angelst doch in der Warnow, wenn mich mein Geist jetzt nicht völlig fehlleitet, richtig?  Hab grad gesehen, dass im Buch "Salt of my life" von eben oben genannter Website in Kapitel III auch über Erinerungen an Rostock, Warnemünde und die Warnow geschrieben wird. Vielleicht ist das für dich ja interessant, falls du das Buch noch nicht kennst.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hatten wir das schonmal?


Man kanns nicht oft genug erwähnen, gut das Du es in Erinnerung gerufen hast! Besonders cool ist der Bericht über den antiken Shootout Pole vs. Match&Pin in Hagel und Eisstürmen- Unsere Altvorderen waren schon harte Hunde! Natürlich hat die Pole gewonnen, aber ich glaube immer noch an Schiebung..


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Danke für den Hinweis auf Aflalo. Von dem Autor und seinem Werk hatte ich noch nie etwas gehört. 
Bin mal eben schnell drüber über das „Heimat-Kapitel” - er hat sehr schön beobachtet („little swimming, but much kümmel and social intercourse, occupied the fashion” in der „Bad Anstalt”). Der beschriebene Fischreichtum ist leider Geschichte.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Darf ich aus Neugier mal fragen, wie du dein Liquidized Bread fütterst? Formst du da diese festen Bällchen, die sich dann über Stunden langsam auflösen?


Keinen ultrafeinen Teig aus der Pampe machen. So weit ausdrücken, dass man sie leicht formen kann, formen, werfen und alles löst sich sehr schnell.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Richtig guter Plan, dann wünsch ich dir jetzt schon einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hmmmm, ich habe noch keinen richtigen Plan. 
Entweder weihe ich morgen meine neuen Picker am See ein oder ich fahre an den Rhein.
Mal sehen. 
Fest steht nur das ich morgen fischen gehe aber wo


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax: Wir wünschen Euch einen schönen, sonnigen Tag in der Mark Brandenburg, leckeres Essen und am Sonntag wünschen wir Dir einen fetten, dicken Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf. 

Alles Liebe aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Zander Jonny

Döbel Döbel Döbel Döbel Döbel Döbel


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein asiatischer Weihnachtsmann kam heute und brachte allerhand. Die Weste passt, gerade so, ich würde sagen 4xl entspricht dem europäischen XL, die Swinger sind enorm hochwertig man kann sich richtig vorstellen, dass da ein bekannter Markenname prangt der was mit rotgekitteltem Raubwild zu tun hat, die Nubsies sind wider erwarten nicht für 150 Montagen sondern insgesamt 150 teile, also 30 Montagen. Doof aber mit 10 € immer noch deutlich günstiger als diverse Running Kits. Die Nubsies die auf der Schnur laufen sollen haben keine erkennbaren Grate, von der Größe her wirkt alles gut passend für "unsere" Angelei, ich würde also eine Empfehlung nach ersten Eindruck aussprechen wollen. Über die Hüfttasche samt zusätzlichem Täschchen freue ich mich sehr, so werde ich meine Mobilität deutlich steigern können, die Verarbeitung der Teile scheint ebenfalls gut zu sein.
 Die Schlaufen für Vorfachspulen bastle ich das nächste mal selber, kaufen muss man so nen Mist nicht aber das ist auch das einzige womit ich nicht zufrieden bin.
Ich wünsche allem am Wasser viel Freude und Petri Heil!



Bescherung


Fette Beute


Kapitale Swinger


Running Rig Nubbsie


----------



## Minimax

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Döbel Döbel Döbel Döbel Döbel Döbel



Absolut richtig, und was fängt den Wunderfisch am besten? Natürlich Frühstücksfleisch !


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, und was fängt den Wunderfisch am besten? Natürlich Frühstücksfleisch !



Da habe ich aber erhebliche Zweifel...
Meine Liste der erfolgreichen Döbelköder sieht ganz anders aus:
Nr.1 ist für Großdöbel der kleine, lebend Döbel.
Nr.2 wäre der große Tauwurm - den nehmen allerdings alle Größen.. .
Nr.3 große Heuschrecke.
Nr.4 gehört nicht in den Ükel.. .
Nr.5 Brotflocke.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> die Swinger sind enorm hochwertig man kann sich richtig vorstellen, dass da ein bekannter Markenname prangt der was mit rotgekitteltem Raubwild zu tun hat



Sagte ich ja, verstehe warum man dafür 40 Ocken und mehr hinblättert nur damit 3 Buchstaben draufgelabelt sind....sind 100% identisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja, verstehe warum man dafür 40 Ocken und mehr hinblättert nur damit 3 Buchstaben draufgelabelt sind....sind 100% identisch.


Danke für den Tipp, Rudi-San!


----------



## feederbrassen

Könnte mir der Liebe Herr Kochtopf mal nen Link senden für die Swinger die denen von xxx sehr ähnlich sind 
Würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Könnte mir der Liebe Herr Kochtopf mal nen Link senden für die Swinger die denen von xxx sehr ähnlich sind
> Würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen


Niemals!

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/OroFgW0eJ


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hmmmm, ich habe noch keinen richtigen Plan.
> Entweder weihe ich morgen meine neuen Picker am See ein oder ich fahre an den Rhein.
> Mal sehen.
> Fest steht nur das ich morgen fischen gehe aber wo


Ich war heute am altarm, morgen geht es an den Strom . 
Endlich wieder


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich fahre morgen früh raus an den Rhein 
Ich brauche mal was anderes .

@Kochtopf, vielen Dank für den Link


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann viel Erfolg für morgen, Leute! 

Morgen ist hier schon wieder schlechteres Wetter angesagt. Deshalb war ich heute schon los. 

Es gab Döbel, Plötzen, Rotfedern und kleine Güstern.

Hat viel Spaß gemacht und es war herrlich bei Sonnenschein und 15 Grad.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

Petri, @Professor Tinca, schön das Du die Sonne genossen hast und einen bunten Korb landen konntest!
Für mich wars ein wunderbarer angelfreier Ausflugstag im Grünen, die Missus konnte ein paar tolle Keramiknübsies abstauben, wir sind zu Kaffee ohne Kuchen eingekehrt, und nebenbei durfte ich einige Interessante Anfahrtsstellen zu einem schönen Flüßchen erkunden. Mein Hightlight: An einer Brücke konnten wir im flachen, klaren Wassser tatsächlich einen supersüssen, kaum spannenlangen Rotpunktdöbel beobachten, der sich hinter "seinem" Stein geschmeidig in der Strömung wiegte und dann und wann wie ein Pfeil hervorschoss, um eine unsichtbare Beute zu erhaschen. Herrlicher Anblick, ich wünsch der kleinen Fettflosse alles Gute!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das glaube ich Dir gerne, Professor. Petri zu den Fischen. Für mich war heute leider kein Gang ans Wasser drin. Der garten musste in gang gebracht werden, der Hund wollte am Rad laufen und ich war irgendwann so kaputt, dass ich die für den späten nachmittag geplante kleine Tour an die Wümme wieder gecancelt habe. Dafür war ich gestern los. Habe auf Heringe geangelt. Nein, nicht Schulter an Schulter an der Kaikante zwischen aggressiven Goldzahnkormoranen. Ich war wie in jedem Jahr mit der Watbüx am Rabelsund. Die Friedfische des Meeres haben sehr gut gebissen! Die ersten gab es gestern Abend gebraten, dann wurde Matjes und Bismarkheringe eingelegt und für den Räucherofen habe ich auch noch welche vorbereitet. Ein wahrer Heringsschmaus. Und Dir Heinz wünsche ich für morgen früh die richtige Köderauswahl am Haken. Wo angelt Ihr eigentlich? Wieder an den Teichen an der Lesum? Ich werde morgen früh zum Anglerflohmarkt nach Achim fahren. Vielleicht finde ich dort ja noch die Seitenspitzen für die Lutz Hülle Feederrute. Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Augen aufhalten, Professor.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Professore! 

@Wuemmehunter : Petri zu den erwateten Heringen!

@Minimax: na das liest sich doch wie ein richtig schöner Frühlings-Sonnabend!


----------



## rutilus69

Da auch hier heute der schönere Tag des Wochenendes war, bin ich auch schon heute los. 
Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende sehr gut am Kanal gefangen hatte  habe ich mir heute gedacht, dass mein Lieblings - Altarm mal wieder einen Besuch verdient hat.
Also hingefahren, aufgebaut, ein wenig angefüttert und rein mit der Montage an der Stippe. Bisher hatte ich dort mit Mais sehr gute Erfolge, aber heute ging damit gar nichts. Sobald zwei Maden am Haken zappelten, ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Viele winzige Rotaugen und Wappenfische. Das größte Rotauge war knapp über 20cm. Also alles nix riesiges, aber bei dem schönen Wetter ein wundervoller Tag am Wasser.

Allen die heute draußen waren und allen die morgen raus wollen, ein herzliches Petri Heil und habt Spaß


----------



## geomas

Kurz und knapp: außer drei Zecken hab ich am „neuen Teich” nix gefangen. 

Der Teich liegt noch ruhiger als der auf der Pferdekoppel, ist ufermäßig stark zugewachsen und Angelstellen sind rar.







„Grütze” macht das Angeln nicht leichter. Die Sonne war super, hab 2 Stunden im Unterhemd den Frühling genossen.
(ne Büx hatte ich auch an)

Umzug zu einer 2ten Angelstelle, diese sogar mit „Steg”:





Fischaktivitäten waren ganz selten, drei Mal platschte es Karpfen-mäßig.

Der einzige „Piep” wurde von einer Hummel verursacht, die mit Anlauf in den Swinger gebrettert ist (es geht ihr gut).
Der Boden des Teichs ist voll von Eichen- und Buchenlaub, da muß ich mal ne Strategie austüfteln.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gab Döbel, Plötzen, Rotfedern und kleine Güstern.
> 
> Hat viel Spaß gemacht und es war herrlich bei Sonnenschein und 15 Grad.


Petri Professor zu deiner Beute. Freut mich sehr, das du einen schönen Frühlingstag genießen konntest.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: außer drei Zecken hab ich am „neuen Teich” nix gefangen.
> 
> Der Teich liegt noch ruhiger als der auf der Pferdekoppel, ist ufermäßig stark zugewachsen und Angelstellen sind rar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> „Grütze” macht das Angeln nicht leichter. Die Sonne war super, hab 2 Stunden im Unterhemd den Frühling genossen.
> (ne Büx hatte ich auch an)
> 
> Umzug zu einer 2ten Angelstelle, diese sogar mit „Steg”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fischaktivitäten waren ganz selten, drei Mal platschte es Karpfen-mäßig.
> 
> Der einzige „Piep” wurde von einer Hummel verursacht, die mit Anlauf in den Swinger gebrettert ist (es geht ihr gut).
> Der Boden des Teichs ist voll von Eichen- und Buchenlaub, da muß ich mal ne Strategie austüfteln.


Da muss ich gleich wieder an die lästige Zeit der "Baum-Wichse" denken!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Der einzige „Piep” wurde von einer Hummel verursacht, die mit Anlauf in den Swinger gebrettert ist (es geht ihr gut).


Da hat ja die Gute Glück gehabt. Insekten werden nämlich langsam rar.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Da muss ich gleich wieder an die lästige Zeit der "Baum-Wichse" denken!


Ist auch son Mist den keine braucht.
Ich könnte immer kotzen wenn der See aussieht als hätte der eine geschlossene Schneedecke.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri El Professore.
Morgen früh geht es an den Rhein .
Futter zieht noch .
Alles andere ist fertig gepackt .
Bin mal gespannt auf den ersten Ansitz am Rhein.
Neue unbekannte Strecke,mal sehen .


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ist auch son Mist den keine braucht.
> Ich könnte immer kotzen wenn der See aussieht als hätte der eine geschlossene Schneedecke.


Im Rheinland haben wir ja auch keinen Mangel an Weiden und Pappeln...


----------



## feederbrassen

Leider nein.
Aber müssen die immer so direkt in der Nähe zum Wasser stehen?

Billige Erstbepflanzung das Gewächs.
Von den Kopfweiden mal abgesehen.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Billige Erstbepflanzung das Gewächs.
> Von den Kopfweiden mal abgesehen.


Die samen sich ja auch alleine aus, wie nix Gutes.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Die samen sich ja auch alleine aus, wie nix Gutes.


Selbst wenn du es abschneidest und einfach liegen lässt wurzelt das wieder .
Teufels Zeug


----------



## Andal

Heute haben ja die meisten schicke Banksticks. Aber ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeiten der "Gaberl" aus Weide erinnern und an die Angelplätze, wo sie lustig wieder ausgetrieben haben...


----------



## Andal

Aber schöne(!) Ablagen aus eigener Hand und heimischen Gehölzen wären auch mal wieder ein kurzweiliges Bastelprojekt.


----------



## Minimax

@rutilus69 Petri zur kurzweiligen Altarmangelei. Egal was der Hauptköder oder der Plan des Tages ist: Ohne Maden fahr ich nicht ans Wasser.



geomas schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: außer drei Zecken hab ich am „neuen Teich” nix gefangen.
> Der Boden des Teichs ist voll von Eichen- und Buchenlaub, da muß ich mal ne Strategie austüfteln.



Zum Glück ist der Hummel nichts passiert und danke für Die Bilder: Vielleicht zeichnet sich bei dem Mulchbodenteich eine Chance für Deine neuen Niederländischen Posen ab?



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meine Liste der erfolgreichen Döbelköder sieht ganz anders aus:


Ich stimm Dir natürlich absolut zu- es kommt ja auch auf Gewässer, Jahreszeit und Tagesappetit der Burschen an. Aber andererseits: Von welchem Köder kann man schon sagen, das die Pythons einen Sketch, einen Song und sogar ein ganzes Musical drüber gemacht haben? Plus, der zum Paten für ein ganzes Internetphänomen wurde?
Und wenn ich mit Frühstücksfleisch angele, kann ich immer statt "anfüttern" "ich hab ersma den ganzen Fluss vollgespammt" sagen


----------



## Tricast

Petri allen Fängern des heutigen Tages. 

@Minimax: Mein Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Ausflug in die Pampa und zu den Nübsies der Missus. Mit der Kissenschlacht schon durch?

LG Heinz


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Aber schöne(!) Ablagen aus eigener Hand und heimischen Gehölzen wären auch mal wieder ein kurzweiliges Bastelprojekt.


Ich schnitze mir heute noch welche wenn ich meine vergessen habe .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax: Mein Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Ausflug in die Pampa und zu den Nübsies der Missus. Mit der Kissenschlacht schon durch?



Danke, mein Lieber! Leider darf ich auf Deine Frage nicht näher eingehen. Aber wenn wir über Herzensangelegenheiten und Liebe sprechen, dann muss ich zugeben, das das Beobachten der munteren kleinen Forelle heute den Lockruf der Fusselwerferei in meiner Brust wieder stark werden liess (Natürlich hat die Missus in ihrer stillen Art den Fisch als Erstes erspäht, während ich mit Super-DuperPolbrille laut dozierend die Böschung entlanggekracht bin).
Ob das möglich ist? Ein guter Ükelianer und leidenschaftlicher Friedfischler zu sein, und trotzdem das Fliegenfischen auf Forellen zu lieben? Ich möchte auf keins von beiden verzichten müssen.


----------



## Andal

Hab da schon Ideen. Muss mal los, die passenden Steckerl zu suchen. Trocknen, schleifen, Zierwicklungen, Stockspitze, Bohrungen für Knicklichter... wird wohl eine Winterarbeit werden, weil das Holz ja braucht, bis es trocken ist und lackiert werden kann.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, und was fängt den Wunderfisch am besten? Natürlich Frühstücksfleisch !



Leeeeeeber! 


Petri allen Fängern! Ich war heute nicht am Wasser, sondern auf einem Berg/Hügel und war anschließend so ko, dass ich mich erstmal drei Stunden n die Federn legen musste. Danach war die Sonne dem Horizont nahe und keinerlei Motivation mehr übrig, mich noch ans Wasser zu bewegen für heute. Morgen nachmittag ist Jahreshauptversammlung, vielleicht schaff ich es vorher noch ans Wasser, während der Veranstaltung gilt striktes Angelverbot (wie bei allen Veranstaltungen für den gesamten Verein).


Kochtopf, da hat es der Weihnachtsmann aber gut gemeint mit dir.  Das mit dem Nübsie-Paket ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber sicher zu verschmerzen. Als ich heute auf dem Heimweg war, las ich eine Email, die bescheinigte, dass hier auch ein Paket aus China angekommen wäre. Den restlichen Heimweg war ich voller Vorfreude, um dann zuhause feststellen zu müsse, dass es sich bei der Mail um den billigen Schlaufenbinder handelte, den ich mal bestellt und schonwieder vergessen hatte (und der entgegen der Mail noch garnicht angekommen war) und nicht um ds erwartete etwas hochwertigere Päckchen. Also weiter ausharren.


----------



## geomas

@Andal : Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Bastelprojekt!
Die „Grütze” bestand vermutlich aus Pappel-Kätzchen (sagt man das so?). Ganz so übel wie die beschriebene Baum-Wichse war das Zeug zum Glück nicht, gestört hats schon.

@Minimax : an der Posenrute gab es in allen Wassertiefen nur einmal einen ganz vorsichtigen Zupfer (der Teich ist überraschend tief).
Die Pennetjes hab ich schon probiert, werd die wohl eher für die Angelei in flacheren Gewässern verwenden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca 
Gestern gab bei mir den ersten Ü40 Giebel dieses Jahr, heut Nachmittag Versuch ich nomal mir Glück


----------



## rhinefisher

Jetzt hätte ich Zeit zum angeln.... und es regnet...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> .
> Ob das möglich ist? Ein guter Ükelianer und leidenschaftlicher Friedfischler zu sein, und trotzdem das Fliegenfischen auf Forellen zu lieben? Ich möchte auf keins von beiden verzichten müssen.


Natürlich, man kann auch leidenschaftlicher Aalangler, Spinnfischer oder Haubentaucher sein solange Friedfische für einen mehr als Köfi sind und man ein Herz für Nubbsies hat


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Gestern gab bei mir den ersten Ü40 Giebel dieses Jahr, heut Nachmittag Versuch ich nomal mir Glück




Schöner Latschen! 

Petri Heil.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das glaube ich Dir gerne, Professor. Petri zu den Fischen. Für mich war heute leider kein Gang ans Wasser drin. Der garten musste in gang gebracht werden, der Hund wollte am Rad laufen und ich war irgendwann so kaputt, dass ich die für den späten nachmittag geplante kleine Tour an die Wümme wieder gecancelt habe. Dafür war ich gestern los. Habe auf Heringe geangelt. Nein, nicht Schulter an Schulter an der Kaikante zwischen aggressiven *Goldzahnkormoranen*. Ich war wie in jedem Jahr mit der Watbüx am Rabelsund. Die Friedfische des Meeres haben sehr gut gebissen! Die ersten gab es gestern Abend gebraten, dann wurde Matjes und Bismarkheringe eingelegt und für den Räucherofen habe ich auch noch welche vorbereitet. Ein wahrer Heringsschmaus. Und Dir Heinz wünsche ich für morgen früh die richtige Köderauswahl am Haken. Wo angelt Ihr eigentlich? Wieder an den Teichen an der Lesum? Ich werde morgen früh zum Anglerflohmarkt nach Achim fahren. Vielleicht finde ich dort ja noch die Seitenspitzen für die Lutz Hülle Feederrute. Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Augen aufhalten, Professor.


Wen meinst du denn damit?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner Latschen!
> 
> Petri Heil.



gug mal, is der ned sche


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> gug mal, is der ned sche
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321954


Wie gemalt, toller Fisch, Petri Sepp!


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp : Herzliches Petri heil! Sehr schöner „Bilderbuch-Giebel”!
Kurze Fragen: Köder? Methode?


----------



## rhinefisher

Diese Brücke bietet feinstes Döbelkino...
Der feuchte Traum eines jeden Friedfischanglers..


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Giebel, schöner Brocken!


----------



## phirania

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> gug mal, is der ned sche
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321954



Petri
Schöner Fisch...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein wunderschönes Tier, das Du da überlistet hast. Petri, dawurzelsepp.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp : Herzliches Petri heil! Sehr schöner „Bilderbuch-Giebel”!
> Kurze Fragen: Köder? Methode?



Gefangen bei mir im Altwasser an  der Match mit 0,14mm Schnur aufliegender Federkielpose an der Semmelflocke. Danach gabs noch einen 7pfd Karpfen, einige Setzlinge und ein dickes Rotauge. Am Ufer im Schilf hab ich schon den Laich der Barsche gesehen, die sind anscheinend für heuer schon durch.

Petri Dank euch allen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, ich bin vom Anglerflohmarkt zurück. Leider ohne Seitenspitzen für die Magna Special Feeder, Professor. Überhaupt war der Flohmarkt für ambitionierte Friedfischangler etwas enttäuschend. Wie in den Angelgeschäften auch, dominierte das Raufischzeugs die Tapetentische der Händler. Auf Platz zwei des Angebotes stand alles rund um das Thema Angeln in Norwegen. Viel historisches Gerät war nicht zu finden, stattdessen jede Menge Youngtimer aus dem Ruten- und Rollenlager. Und es gab auffällig viel originalverpacktes, das offenkundig aus Beständen dicht gemachter Angelgeschäfte stammt. Aber nichts, was mich wirklich interessiert hätte. Einige Nubsis habe ich aber dennoch gefunden und gekauft. Größter Schatz sind Super Soft Shots von Dinsmores der Größen AAA, SSG und LG. Hat pro Schächtelchen 50 Cent gekostet.  Dazu gab es noch einige Haken und anderes Kleinzeug.


----------



## Kochtopf

Endlich geschafft mich durch den laufenden Ükel vollständig zu lesen. Petri Heil allen Fängern und ein freundschaftliches Schulterklopfen allen Schneidern, denn wie @Tricast zu sagen pflegt: Schneider sind auch Leute.
Ich hab jetzt so viel neues Spielzeug aber komme nicht ans Wasser. Vielleicht kommendes Wochenende


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> gug mal, is der ned sche



Aber auf jeden Fall!

Tolles Tier!




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Leider ohne Seitenspitzen für die Magna Special Feeder, Professor.



Danke fürs Gucken aber die gibt es kaum irgendwo. 
Nichtmal bei ebay.

Ich habe gerade heute(weil wir letztes auf das Thema kamen) an zwei Feederruten die entsprechenden Halter gebastelt und werde die letzte bei mir noch vorhandene Seitenspitze mal wieder einsetzen!

Zwei selbstgemachte E-Seitenspitzen habe ich dabei auch noch gefunden.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> gug mal, is der ned sche



Oooh, so ein schöner Fisch, danke fürs Posten! Ganz herzliches Petri auch von mir, und natürlich auch zu den Karpfis!


Ich selbst bin grad von einem Kurzansitz zurück, ein Tuliptier gabs, und dann noch ein paar unserer Wappenfischlis und Zigarettenetuis auf Made. und leider, leider
hats meinen Kescherkopf irreparabel zerbröselt.. Was solls,

hg
Minimax

Edit: Ist heut noch jemand am Wasser?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber Professor, heute ist Dein Glückstag! Ich bin noch mal in die Tiefen meines "Warenlagers" (ich kann auch nichts wegschmeißen) abgetaucht, weil ich besagte Rute auch mal hatte, aber nur einmal mit den Seitenspitzen gefischt habe. Ich habe die Spitzen tatsächlich wiedergefunden und nebenei auch das eine oder andere längst Vergessene wiederentdeckt. Eine der Spitzen ist leider beschädigt, die anderen waren nie im Einsatz. Ich schenke sie Dir. Lass mir Deine Adresse zukommen und sie gehen die Tage raus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Lieber Professor, heute ist Dein Glückstag! Ich bin noch mal in die Tiefen meines "Warenlagers" (ich kann auch nichts wegschmeißen) abgetaucht, weil ich besagte Rute auch mal hatte, aber nur einmal mit den Seitenspitzen gefischt habe. Ich habe die Spitzen tatsächlich wiedergefunden und nebenei auch das eine oder andere längst Vergessene wiederentdeckt. Eine der Spitzen ist leider beschädigt, die anderen waren nie im Einsatz. Ich schenke sie Dir. Lass mir Deine Adresse zukommen und sie gehen die Tage raus.




Uiiiiiii........das ist ja echt suuuuuuupernett von dir lieber Wuemmehunter.
Daaaankeschön.

Ich schreibe dir eine PN für Einzelheiten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Ist heut noch jemand am Wasser?


Leider nicht! Ich habe Mrs. Wuemmehunter zum Essen eingeladen. Wir wollen feiern, weil ich ein Buch über das Angeln in kleinen Flüssen geschrieben habe, das gestern erschienen ist. Titel: Kleine Flüsse - Große Fische. Verlag: Müller-Rüschlikon. Aber nächste Woche werde ich mit meinem Weimaraner Ferdinand wieder losziehen. Euch allen einen schönen Wochenstart.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Ist heut noch jemand am Wasser?


Gerade vom Rhein zurück 
Ich stell gleich mal was dazu rein


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wir wollen feiern, weil ich ein Buch über das Angeln in kleinen Flüssen geschrieben habe, das gestern erschienen ist. Titel: Kleine Flüsse - Große Fische. Verlag: Müller-Rüschlikon.


Gratulation zur Fertigstellung des "Babys" ! 

An der Weser hast Du doch bestimmt ein Exemplar dabei? 
Bin prinzipiell sehr für eine gut sortierte Literatursammlung.

Und schön großes Bild von den Seitenspitzen! Dass die feststehend mit dem "Flacheisen" rechts sein müssen und ziemlich gleichstark parallel verlaufen, erschließt sich sonst nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Das erste mal heute am Rhein feedern und dazu eine völlig neue Strecke. 
Relativ Hinderniss frei aber flach. 
Selbst auf 50 m nicht mehr als ca 1,50 bis 2m tief. 
Wäre gestern mit Sicherheit besser gewesen als heute. 
Temperaturen runter, dazu einen kernigen Gegenwind der die Reichweite der 120g Körbe mit einem Cw wert einer Hauswand zusätzlich erschwert. 
Dazu gesellte sich noch Wasser von oben so das ich nach knapp zwei Stunden fast den Papp auf hatte. 
Dann kam zwar die Sonne raus aber es kam auch mehr Wind dazu. 




Für die bin ich ansich nicht dahin 
Ab und an gab es mal Kontakt aber es war viel Mist im Wasser unterwegs der die Bisserkennung schwierig machte. 




So was hatte ich auch noch nicht. 
Diesen Korb hat es zerrissen. 




Ab und zu gab es mal ne Nase voll Diesel wenn sich die Pötte Stromauf kämpfen 




Oft gleich bis zu drei neben einander 
Alles in allem :
Eine Hand voll Grundeln, zwei Aussteiger die sich mit einem harten Schlag verabschiedet haben und drei Totalverluste der kompletten 
Montage .
Fünf abgerissene Vorfächer und zwei aufgebogene Haken. 
Fazit für heute, es war Lehrreich und schön draußen gewesen zu sein, auch wenn nicht alles rund lief .

P.s: Allen hier die draußen waren und gefangen haben ein herzliches Petri heil


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Bilder @feederbrassen .

Hauptsache draußen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Leider nicht! Ich habe Mrs. Wuemmehunter zum Essen eingeladen. Wir wollen feiern, weil ich ein Buch über das Angeln in kleinen Flüssen geschrieben habe, das gestern erschienen ist. Titel: Kleine Flüsse - Große Fische. Verlag: Müller-Rüschlikon.



Hast du da mal n link zu oder schreibst selbst etwas über das Buch und worum es da geht, bitte?


----------



## alexpp

@feederbrassen
Ich war gestern wieder am Rhein, genauso wie auch schon am Freitag, dass ich im anderen Thread beschrieben hatte.
Innerhalb von 4 Stunden gab es nur einen, dafür aber heftigen Biss. Ich konnte den Fisch wenige Sekunden spüren, dann riss das Vorfach, riesen 
Die Bremse war eigentlich gar nicht so fest eingestellt. Ich benutze noch fertige Vorfächer. Gestern 8er Haken mit 0,20er Schnur, wollte auch bei kleineren Fischen mehr Chancen haben. Am Tag davor mit der erfolgreich gelandeten 57er Barbe kam ein 4er Haken mit 0,23 Schnur zum Einsatz.
Übrigens einige Haken aufgebogen (vergleichsweise schwache Haken, die sich aufbiegen und nicht brechen), aber keinen Korb verloren.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Leider nicht! Ich habe Mrs. Wuemmehunter zum Essen eingeladen. Wir wollen feiern, weil ich ein Buch über das Angeln in kleinen Flüssen geschrieben habe, das gestern erschienen ist.



Dann gratuliere ich herzlich und wünsche Euch einen wunderschönen Abend- ich hoffe, es gibt eine Signierstunde an der Weser?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Matrix85

@feederbrassen 
Ich bin auch zurück vom Rhein. 
Heute war Brassentag. Es lief sehr gut


----------



## Andal

Petri Heil!

Besonders die kleine Zackenbrasse... sehr hübsch!


----------



## feederbrassen

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich war gestern wieder am Rhein, genauso wie auch schon am Freitag, dass ich im anderen Thread beschrieben hatte.
> .


Hab ich doch gelesen. 
War einer DER Gründe an den Rhein zu fahren. 
Beim nächsten mal ist die Rechte Rheinseite dran wenn der Pegel mitspielt. 
Werde noch andere Vorfächer binden müssen ,Futter passt.


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> Besonders die kleine Zackenbrasse... sehr hübsch!


Leider ist der Setzkescher verboten, obwohl ich extra einen 5m für den Fluss habe. 
Es waren 8 Brassen heute. Leider keine Barbe dabei


----------



## Matrix85

Hab das angeln am Hauptstrom vermisst. Ich bin beim ersten Biss fast vor Schreck von der Kiepe gefallen. Der hat die Maden voll genommen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Setzkescher verboten, obwohl ich extra einen 5m für den Fluss habe.
> Es waren 8 Brassen heute. Leider keine Barbe dabei


Setztkescher im Rhein ist kacke. 
Selbst wenn du nen Sack voll Steine am Ende dran hast wird der dennoch hin und her geschleudert oder die Fische werden durch den Wellenschlag erschlagen. 
Die Brassen sind dann Rot wenn sie es überhaupt schaffen. 
Ich kenne Leute die ihn immer Anwenden.
 Ich habs auch probiert. 
Da ich Release lass ich das


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Setztkescher im Rhein ist kacke.
> Selbst wenn du nen Sack voll Steine am Ende dran hast wird der dennoch hin und her geschleudert oder die Fische werden durch den Wellenschlag erschlagen.
> Die Brassen sind dann Rot wenn sie es überhaupt schaffen.
> Ich kenne Leute die ihn immer Anwenden.
> Ich habs auch probiert.
> Da ich Release lass ich das


Ich Release ja auch, 
Ich hätte nur manchmal gern ein Bild mit dem kompletten fang! 
An meiner Strecke sind sehr viele Osteuropäer, und die Blicke wenn ich ein Brassen schohnend Release sind zu krass.


----------



## Jason

Matrix85 schrieb:


> An meiner Strecke sind sehr viele Osteuropäer, und die Blicke wenn ich ein Brassen schohnend Release sind zu krass


Ja, diese Herrschaften sollten sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.
Petri zu deinen Fängen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Matrix85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, diese Herrschaften sollten sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.
> Petri zu deinen Fängen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Es kann ja jeder Fische mitnehmen wie er will, aber es sollte mit Maß und verstand sein. 
Aber das werden manche Herrschaften wohl nie verstehen!


----------



## Jason

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Es kann ja jeder Fische mitnehmen wie er will, aber es sollte mit Maß und verstand sein.
> Aber das werden manche Herrschaften wohl nie verstehen!


Ich habe schon einige Storys mit unseren Osteuropäischen Kollegen erlebt. Manche kennen noch weder Mindestmaß noch Schonzeit. Die hauen alles vor den Kopf. Aber man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich Release ja auch,
> Ich hätte nur manchmal gern ein Bild mit dem kompletten fang!
> An meiner Strecke sind sehr viele Osteuropäer, und die Blicke wenn ich ein Brassen schohnend Release sind zu krass.


Die Blicke kenne ich ￼￼
Ich würde auch gerne mal ne Strecke ablichten aber ich beschränke mich auf einzelne Bilder. 
Schlimm genug das besagte alles abknüppeln


----------



## Matrix85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige Storys mit unseren Osteuropäischen Kollegen erlebt. Manche kennen noch weder Mindestmaß noch Schonzeit. Die hauen alles vor den Kopf. Aber man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja alle darf man nicht über einen Kamm scheren, ist wie überall. 
Bei mir an der Rheinstrecke nimmt das aber schon überhand. Da ich aber am liebsten an Narurgewässer Fische muss ich damit leben. 
Dafür freut man sich umso mehr über jeden Fisch , weil das kein Besatzfisch ist.


----------



## Jason

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Bei mir an der Rheinstrecke nimmt das aber schon überhand


Bei uns ist es genau so. Und wenn zuviel Wodka im Spiel ist, dann hält man sich besser von den Leuten fern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und wenn Zuviel Wodka im Spiel ist, dann hält man sich von den Leuten fern.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Besser ist das, für die eigene Gesundheit


----------



## Kochtopf

Noch wer ohne Klischee?


----------



## alexpp

Ohne Klischees muss man wohl suchen, aber lass sie mal, manche haben es ja nötig.


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Noch wer ohne Klischee?


Ja, Wahrheit ist manchmal bitter


----------



## Kochtopf

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja, Wahrheit ist manchmal bitter


Die Wahrheit ist, dass es mindestens so viele Flachpfeifen ohne osteuropabackground gibt die alles rausknüppeln, aber merkwürdigerweise werden solche Platten Klischees akzeptiert.


----------



## Jason

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache. Ich habe betont, dass man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren darf


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist, dass es mindestens so viele Flachpfeifen ohne osteuropabackground gibt die alles rausknüppeln, aber merkwürdigerweise werden solche Platten Klischees akzeptiert.


Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen aus meiner Region schildern ,also bitte. 
Aber es gibt überall solche und solche


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache


Wir sind hier im Ükel und hier herrscht ein gewisser Umgangston. Aus diesem Grunde verzichte darauf, die Situation weiter eskalieren zu lassen aber es lässt tief blicken, welchen Geistes Kind man ist.


----------



## Jason

Gut, belassen wir es dabei


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir sind hier im Ükel und hier herrscht ein gewisser Umgangston. Aus diesem Grunde verzichte darauf, die Situation weiter eskalieren zu lassen aber es lässt tief blicken, welchen Geistes Kind man ist.


Wenn du das so einseitig siehst, schade. 
Aber des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich.


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir sind hier im Ükel und hier herrscht ein gewisser Umgangston. Aus diesem Grunde verzichte darauf, die Situation weiter eskalieren zu lassen aber es lässt tief blicken, welchen Geistes Kind man ist.


Flachpfeifen gibt es überall. Ich zieh mir das aber nicht an den Haaren herbei. 
Wenn es so ist das da sehr viele von den genannten Herrschaften sitzen und sich so benehmen dann ist das leider so!


----------



## alexpp

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Flachpfeifen gibt es überall. Ich zieh mir das aber nicht an den Haaren herbei.
> Wenn es so ist das da sehr viele von den genannten Herrschaften sitzen und sich so benehmen dann ist das leider so!


Das musst du hier nicht jedes mal ausbreiten. Du schreibst auch schon mal gerne Unsinn, wohl auch ne bittere Wahrheit.


----------



## feederbrassen

Leute lässt es gut sein. 
Es artet doch nur aus


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erscheinen Deines Buches und einen schönen Abend mit der Missus Wuemmehunter.
@ All: Vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Fangberichte und Bilder vom Wasser.
@ Minimax: Wie Kochtopf schon geschrieben hat, jeder ist hier willkommen wenn er Friedfische nicht nur als Köderfische ansieht.

Aber wir waren ja auch draussen zum Anangeln vom Verein. Treffen war 6.45 und um 4 Uhr klingelte der Wecker (in Echtzeit war es ja erst 3 Uhr), bisschen ungewohnt noch die Zeitumstellung. Als kleiner Schlaukopf habe ich Susanne das Futter mischen lassen und es hat sich gezeigt, es war die richtige Entscheidung. Leider waren nur 6 Männeken angetreten bei dem doch sehr kalten und ungemütlichen Wetter. Wenn die Sonne rauskam wurde es bisschen angenehmer. Geangelt wurde von 7.30 bis 12.30 und ich habe wieder einmal vernünftige Klamotten vermisst. Das ganze Desaster ließ sich sehr schleppend an, nur Frau Hübner konnte schon sehr früh einige kleine Rotaugen mit der Stippe (Lang-Lang) überlisten. Mindestmass waren 15 cm und für jede Grundel gab es extra 10 Gramm. Es durfte mit zwei Ruten gefischt werden. Susanne hatte eine Feeder und eben die Lang-Lang in der Mache. Ich selber angel lieber nur mit einer Rute und hatte eine Feederrute im Einsatz und eine Match. Vor den Füßen mit der Match haben mir die Krabben den Spaß verdorben deshalb habe ich nur mit der Feeder in der Mitte des Sees geangelt. Als Spitze hatte ich eine 3/4 oz Glasspitze. Als Korb hatte ich einen sehr kleinen Drahtkorb den ich fast nur mit Futter befüllt habe. Lediglich 3-4 Maden oder 2-3 Maiskörner kamen dazu um nicht die Krabben anzulocken. Dafür hatte ich eine ziemlich hohe Wurffrequenz, so etwa alle 2 Minuten ein Korb.  Als Hakenköder kamen Maden, Mais oder Made Mais zum Einsatz. Auf Wurm habe ich ganz verzichtet wegen der kleinen Barsche. Gebissen wurde nur auf Made mit einem 1m Vorfach und einen kleinen 14er Haken am 12er Vorfach. Mein Nachbar rechts von mir hatte in den 5 Stunden nur ein paar kleine Barsche (nicht in der Wertung) und mein Nachbar zur linken hatte auch kein Fangglück an diesem Tag, nur 2 oder 3 kleine Rotaugen kamen in die Wertung. Das Ende vom Lied war wie so oft: Frau Hübner war fleißig und hat mit 2 kleinen Brassen, 20 kleinen Rotaugen und 24 Grundeln doch tatsächlich den ersten Platz gemacht. Insgesammt 1450 gr. brachte sie an die Waage. 
Mit einem Brassen von 46 cm und einem 20 cm Rotauge und 1350 gr. habe ich doch tatsächlich den 2. gemacht. Mit den Gutscheinen sind unsere Köderbestellungen für die nächste Zeit wieder gesichert.

Trotz der Kälte war es ein schöner Angeltag.

Gruß Heinz

Ich muss mir mal eine kompakte Kamera zulegen um auch mal Bilder einzustellen.


----------



## Jason

Tut mir leid  dass ich mit meinem anfänglichen Beitrag hier Unruhe gestiftet habe. Wie gesagt, belassen wir es dabei. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Das warst du nicht alleine, heute war die Frequenz einfach enorm hoch

@Tricast Petri Heil! Mir ist klar, dass deine unbeholfenen Versuche dich als Fangnix zu stilisieren nur dazu dienen uns bis Mai in Sicherheit zu wiegen. Oder Frau Hübners anglerische Finesse hat dich im Laufe der Jahre zermürbt. So oder so, cool das ihr den Laden gerockt habt


----------



## Jason

@Tricast
Danke für den schönen Bericht. Gratulation zum 2. Platz. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Noch ein Meter näher und er hätte auf meinem Schoss gesessen. Erst krabbeln die Nutrias unter meiner Kiepe, jetzt stehen die Schwäne vor dem Eimer.

Dr. Fantasic Dolittle


----------



## Jason

Dann warst du zumindest nicht alleine. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hat sich denn der Ausflug gelohnt?
Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann warst du zumindest nicht alleine.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Bin ich nie, ich habe zwei Persönlichkeiten im Kopf, welche ständig über die richtige Taktik beim Angeln diskutieren. 

Heute war ich aber in zerstörerischer Mission unterwegs. Wir waren gestern Komasaufen und mein Buddy meinte wild Posaunend, wie er mich beim Angeln heute vorführen wird. Er legte sich auch auf das Gewässer fest und das war das Ende seiner jungen Karriere. Starker Wind, wechselhafte Bedingungen, Brassen noch im Wintermodus. Ich hab mich dann schnell auf den Waggler festgelegt, um die feinen Bisse der Rotfedernaugendöbelükel zu sehen. Ein aktives Futter, das in einer Säule auf 3 Meter tiefe Abfällt und einige Pinkies geschossen haben dann auch schnell gezeigt, in welche Richtung der Ansitz laufen wird.

Mein Gespür war jedenfalls Goldrichtig, die Fische haben über dem Boden gefressen. Lediglich der starke Wind erschwerte mir den Ansitz etwas, aber mit einem 10 Gramm Waggler konnte ich den Böen trotzen. Am Ende konnte er 2 Rotaugen mit dem Korb fangen, ich habe knappe 50 Weißfische über den Kescher führen können. Wird das Angeln richtig schwer, hast du gegen eine Pose einfache keine Chance.

Er verbringt den Abend jetzt mit einer neuer Sauforgie, ich dagegen genieße jetzt mein Fass Siegerwein.


----------



## Jason

Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass du dir den vergangenen Tag dir schön saufen willst. War doch ein erfolgreicher Tag  .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass du dir den vergangenen Tag nicht schön saufen willst. War doch ein erfolgreicher Tag  .Gruß Jason



Das ist einfach nur das Kontern wegen der gestrigen Völlerei. Ich hatte soviel lange nicht mehr gesoffen, ich hab den Waggler heute in vielfältiger Form gesehen. Das war halt ne halbe Flasche Whiskey, Bier und so komisches grünes Zeug, pack ich einfach nicht mehr. Jetzt bin ich aber geheilt, die nächsten 7 Tage kein Alkohol mehr!


----------



## Jason

. Mensch, mach keine Sachen  Immer locker bleiben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich nehme an du meinst keinen Pfeffi mit dem grünen Zeug ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du meinst keinen Pfeffi mit dem grünen Zeug ^^



Ich komme aus dem Osten, Pfeffi ist hier Vorspeise. Ich meine, es war Absinth. Hat zumindest gebrannt wie mein Gang zur Toilette heute morgen.


----------



## Jason

Absinth ist mir nicht geläufig. Schmeckt das?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Absinth ist mir nicht geläufig. Schmeckt das?



Nein. Ich hab davon 2 kurze Inhaliert. Das ist quasi wie der Versuch, in einen Igel zu beißen oder einen Döbel zu essen. Widerliches Zeug. Ich bin aber unter den Trinkern die Pussy. Kein Bier, sondern Radler. Whiskey bitte mit Cola, mit Schnaps kannst mich Jagen. Ich bin da wie die Brassen, es muss Süß sein, dann gern bitte viel davon. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Absinth war, den kenne ich allerdings nur in diese ekelhafte, brennende, penetrante Richtung.

Gruppenzwang halt.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Absinth ist mir nicht geläufig. Schmeckt das?


Wenn dir Ouzo und Co schmecken- wäre vielleicht was zum Maden einlegen


----------



## Jason

Ne, von solchen Sachen lass ich lieber die Finger . 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ne, von solchen Sachen lass ich lieber die Finger .
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich trinke ehrlicherweise auch nur ganz selten. Das wat seit 5 Monaten mal wieder ein kleiner Anflug von Übermut. Mir liegt der Konsum dahingehend auch nicht. 2 Flaschen Whiskey sind 2 Liter Maden, die Rechnung verdeutlicht, wie negativ Alkohol zu bewerten ist. Ich bleib bei meinen Ködern. Glücklicherweise kommt morgen 1 Liter Würmer, das ist auch toll.


----------



## Jason

Du musst dich jetzt nicht hier entschuldigen. Mal einen trinken ist doch Okay. 
Aber Schnaps ist mir zu tödlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du musst dich jetzt nicht hier entschuldigen. Mal einen trinken ist doch Okay.
> Aber Schnaps ist mir zu tödlich.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Kein Sorry, sondern ein Bündnis. Wir sehen das beide recht gleich. Ich hab mich beim Angeln heute wie nach 10 Tagen Zelten ohne Schlafen gefühlt. Bringt mich zu sehr aus dem Modus, echt nicht mehr mein Ding!

War aber trotzdem toll, eine tanzender Waggler ist einfach die schönste Bissanzeige.


----------



## Matrix85

alexpp schrieb:


> Das musst du hier nicht jedes mal ausbreiten. Du schreibst auch schon mal gerne Unsinn, wohl auch ne bittere Wahrheit.


Ok, zeig doch mal ein Bild von deiner 54er Barbe ? 
Oder war das nur Unsinn ?


----------



## alexpp

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ok, zeig doch mal ein Bild von deiner 54er Barbe ?
> Oder war das nur Unsinn ?


Die ist sogar mind. 57cm und ich müsste sie aus der Tiefkühltruhe holen. Ich mache normalerweise keine Bilder, aber das nächste Mal mache ich eins extra für dich.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich Release ja auch,
> Ich hätte nur manchmal gern ein Bild mit dem kompletten fang!
> An meiner Strecke sind sehr viele Osteuropäer, und die Blicke wenn ich ein Brassen schohnend Release sind zu krass.



Sorry, aber wie du über andere Mitmenschen sprichst ist einfach nur ekelhaft. Und gucken dürfen sie wie sie wollen. Pass lieber auf das du nicht komisch guckst. Zumal du der bist der sich bei Kleinigkeiten angegriffen fühlt. Solche wie du haben immer die größte gusche wenn es nicht um sie selber geht. Da schwillt mir der Kamm. Ätzend, einfach ätzend.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kein Sorry, sondern ein Bündnis. Wir sehen das beide recht gleich. Ich hab mich beim Angeln heute wie nach 10 Tagen Zelten ohne Schlafen gefühlt. Bringt mich zu sehr aus dem Modus, echt nicht mehr mein Ding!
> Gut, ab sofort wird nur noch Bier getrunken
> 
> Gruß Jason
> 
> War aber trotzdem toll, eine tanzender Waggler ist einfach die schönste Bissanzeige.


----------



## Andal

Anisige Schnäpse ... Reizüberflutung ... nie wieder!!!


----------



## alexpp

Und bitte nur den billigen Whisky mit Cola, der gute ist zu schade dafür.


----------



## Matrix85

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie du über andere Mitmenschen sprichst ist einfach nur ekelhaft. Und gucken dürfen sie wie sie wollen. Pass lieber auf das du nicht komisch guckst. Zumal du der bist der sich bei Kleinigkeiten angegriffen fühlt. Solche wie du haben immer die größte gusche wenn es nicht um sie selber geht. Da schwillt mir der Kamm. Ätzend, einfach ätzend.


Oh, du brauchst nicht Sorry sagen, ist schon ok. 
Aufpassen muss man leider heutzutage immer am Wasser. Will ja nicht nochmal was geklaut bekommen! 
Der Gruß unter Anglern ist außerhalb von den Vereinen schon lange verloren gegangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

alexpp schrieb:


> Und bitte nur den billigen Whisky mit Cola, der gute ist zu schade dafür.



Warum? Ich will eigentlich immer nur die Cola.


----------



## Nemo

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ok, zeig doch mal ein Bild von deiner 54er Barbe ?
> Oder war das nur Unsinn ?



54er Barbe ist etwas besonderes? Dann komm mal an Rhein und Ruhr


----------



## Matrix85

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> 54er Barbe ist etwas besonderes? Dann komm mal an Rhein und Ruhr


Ok, ich komm mal an den Rhein


----------



## Nemo

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ok, ich komm mal an den Rhein



Stimmt, Lampertheim ist ebenfalls am Rhein. Dann dürften doch solche Barben dort auch normal sein? Oder werden die bei uns nur durch den Industriemüll so groß?


----------



## Matrix85

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Stimmt, Lampertheim ist ebenfalls am Rhein. Dann dürften doch solche Barben dort auch normal sein? Oder werden die bei uns nur durch den Industriemüll so groß?


Ne, mittlerweile fängt man kaum noch eine Barbe unter 2 Kilo. 
Vielleicht liegen die kleineren alle in irgendwelchen Kühltruhen??


----------



## Nemo

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ne, mittlerweile fängt man kaum noch eine Barbe unter 2 Kilo.
> Vielleicht liegen die kleineren alle in irgendwelchen Kühltruhen??


Das kann natürlich sein!


----------



## Andal

Gefressen ... aber vom schwarzen Vogel.


----------



## Minimax

@Tricast , vielen Dank für den Bericht und natürlich meine  Empfehlung an Frau Hübner
und @Fantastic Fishing, schön das Du Dich mal wieder blicken läßt, gut das Du die Nacht der Zerstörung überlebt hast
@Andal, ja Anisiges polarisiert: Ich hingegen bin ein Freund all dieser zugegebenermassen tödlichen Gebräue, aber strikt
sehr großzügig mit eiskaltem, stillen Wasser aufgefüllt: Für mich in lauer Sommernacht ein Hochgenuss!
hg
Minimax


----------



## alexpp

Scheinheiligkeit lass nach.
Angeblich werden die Fische schonend zurückgesetzt. Im Rhein aber einen Setzkescher einsetzen wollen und du hast sicher Zauberhände. Mir gelingt es jedenfalls nicht den Fisch schonend mit dem Haken zu fangen, diesen zu entfernen, Foto zu machen und dann "schonend" zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ; ich war, es muss so um 1985 gewesen sein, mal Kdo Führer einer Gruppe Soldaten zur Kriegsgraberpflege in Corsica. Untergebracht bei der Fremdenlegion. Mit den Burschen ging es nach Dienstschluss in die Kneipen. Da hätte es so guten Brandy, Cognac und so Zeug gegeben. Aber nein, der stramme Legionär trinkt ja Anisette und weil das noch nicht schlimm genug ist, mit einem guten Schuss Menthe - einem Pfefferminzlikör. Seitdem sind diese Aromen tabu!


----------



## Matrix85

alexpp schrieb:


> Scheinheiligkeit lass nach.
> Angeblich werden die Fische schonend zurückgesetzt. Im Rhein aber einen Setzkescher einsetzen wollen und du hast sicher Zauberhände. Mir gelingt es jedenfalls nicht den Fisch schonend mit dem Haken zu fangen, diesen zu entfernen, Foto zu machen und dann "schonend" zurückzusetzen.


Kann dir ja nicht gelingen wenn er gleich den Knüppel auf die Birne bekommt! 
Aber im Kescher den Haken entfernen , ein Foto machen und dann im Kescher zurücksetzen ist schonend.
Aber lass gut sein... 
Thema aus für mich


----------



## alexpp

Matrix85 schrieb:


> ...Thema aus für mich


Das wollen wir mal hoffen, aber so geltungssüchtige wie du können sich nur schwer zurückhalten.


----------



## Nemo

eieiei, wo bin ich denn da reingeplatzt... schnell wieder raus, kann jetzt nicht 10 seiten rückwärts lesen


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber nein, der stramme Legionär trinkt ja Anisette und weil das noch nicht schlimm genug ist, mit einem guten Schuss Menthe - einem Pfefferminzlikör.


Tja, man sagt ja auch, das viele zur Legion gehen würden um zu vergessen...




_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> eieiei, wo bin ich denn da reingeplatzt... schnell wieder raus



Dasselbe dachte ich  auch grade


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, man sagt ja auch, das viele zur Legion gehen würden um zu vergessen...


Mit den Mischungen gar kein  Problem!


----------



## Andal

...und für die kommenden knapp 24 h glaube ich gar nix mehr!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ...und für die kommenden knapp 24 h glaube ich gar nix mehr!


...es hat bereits begonnen


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> ...es hat bereits begonnen


Der erste ist schon geleidigt, weil entlarvt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der erste ist schon geleidigt, weil entlarvt. [/QUOTE


----------



## Andal

Da fallen noch genügend drauf rein - liest doch kaum einer, was vorher geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> ...und für die kommenden knapp 24 h glaube ich gar nix mehr!


Jaja , der April mit den doofen Sprüchen naht nun sehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich hatte heute den 8ft Esox versehentlich gefangen und eine 1m Barbe steckte quer im Rachen ...


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem trotz widriger Umstände sehr gelungenen Angeltag! Schön, daß Deine Taktik aufgegangen ist. Natürlich auch ein Petri heil in Richtung Deiner besseren Hälfte.

@Minimax : Petri zu Deiner gemischten Sonntags-Strecke. Der Kescherkopf war hoffentlich kein schwer zu ersetzender Oldtimer.

@dawurzelsepp : Danke für die „technischen Infos” zu Deinem Fischzug. 

@Wuemmehunter : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Verkaufsstart Deines Werks!

@feederbrassen : danke für Deinen Bericht aus der Welt der schweren Futterkörbe!

@Matrix85 : Petri heil zu Deiner Rheinstrecke!

@alexpp : Petri heil zu Deiner Barbe!


----------



## geomas

Der Wetterbericht für die kommende Woche und meine vorläufige Terminplanung kollidieren irgendwie.
Hoffentlich ist in der Woche wenigstens der eine oder ander Kurzansitz am Fluß nebenan drin, evtl. auch mehr.
Ich würd gerne mal zu einem anderen Flüßchen in der Nähe, nach Alanden und schönen Plötz sehen (LB im Futterkorb + Brotflocke), dummerweise muß ich immer erst einmal quer durch die City mit ihren 1000 Ampeln. Und es gibt noch so viele Teiche anzutesten...


----------



## Mikesch

Servus,
allen Fängern des vergangenen Wochenendes ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
Hatte es am Samstag auf Rotpunktdöbel probiert, allerdings haben sich nur ein stacheliger Steifendöbel und ein Aitelbaby meiner erbarmt.
Hauptsache schneiderfrei bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.

Habe eine Fachfrage:
Habe durchsichtige Schwimmer (Posen, für die Südschweden) zur Flussfischerei (Avon?, Chubber?) erworben.
Jetzt stehe ich vor einem Befestigungsproblem, da eine Festmontage angestrebt wird.
Die Dinger haben am unteren Ende eine kleine Öse und einen Silikonring auf dem Schaft.
Werden Die nur unten befestigt? Da oben weder Öse noch Befestigungsring vorhanden ist.
Oder wurde nur der obere "Posenring" nicht mitgeliefert?


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : Schön, daß Du wieder aufgetaucht bist! Und ja, das „Spiel” einer Pose ist das Spannendste, was das Hobby Angeln zu bieten hat.


----------



## geomas

mikesch schrieb:


> Servus,
> allen Fängern des vergangenen Wochenendes ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
> Hatte es am Samstag auf Rotpunktdöbel probiert, allerdings haben sich nur ein stacheliger Steifendöbel und ein Aitelbaby meiner erbarmt.
> Hauptsache schneiderfrei bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.
> 
> Habe eine Fachfrage:
> Habe durchsichtige Schwimmer (Posen, für die Südschweden) zur Flussfischerei (Avon?, Chubber?) erworben.
> Jetzt stehe ich vor einem Befestigungsproblem, da eine Festmontage angestrebt wird.
> Die Dinger haben am unteren Ende eine kleine Öse und einen Silikonring auf dem Schaft.
> Werden Die nur unten befestigt? Da oben weder Öse noch Befestigungsring vorhanden ist.
> Oder wurde nur der obere "Posenring" nicht mitgeliefert?



Hi mikesch, vermutlich fehlt der obere Posengummi („Float cap”, Silikonring...). Die Briten nutzen die untere Öse meines Erachtens selten, also Gummiring oben und unten.


----------



## Mikesch

Danke Geo.


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> Servus,
> allen Fängern des vergangenen Wochenendes ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
> 
> Habe durchsichtige Schwimmer (Posen, für die Südschweden) zur Flussfischerei (Avon?, Chubber?) erworben.
> Jetzt stehe ich vor einem Befestigungsproblem, da eine Festmontage angestrebt wird.



Nabend Mikesch,
die ganzen englischen Posen für die Flussfischerei werden Top and Bottom befestigt, ein Gummiring oben, einer unten (TIp: etwas längeren Schlauch verwenden und über das Posenende stehen lassen soll Tüddel reduzieren. Bei schlanken, fragilen (Sticks) oder Kräftig Profilierten (Avon) sollte man ein drittes Gummi am Übergang von Körper und Kiel zusätzlich benutzen (bei Chubbern/Loafern oder kräftigen Balsas nicht nötig.) Die Öse ist bei den Strömungsposen lediglich ein typologisches Rudiment,
hg
Minimax

Edit: oh, Geo war schneller- recht hatter!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Schön, daß Du wieder aufgetaucht bist! Und ja, das „Spiel” einer Pose ist das Spannendste, was das Hobby Angeln zu bieten hat.



Wäre das konzentrierte Angeln mit der Pose nicht so anstrengend auf Dauer, würde es bei mir unter Umständen das Feedern verdrängen. Gute Spots in den meisten meiner Gewässer liegen aber fern ab der Augenlinie, da geht nichts über den Futterkorb. Ich komme mit dem Waggler gerade noch so auf 30 Meter klar, dann hörts bei mir leider auf......


----------



## geomas

^ kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen! Ich werd mir wohl ne kleine Auswahl an klassischen„Straight” Wagglern zulegen, hatte am Sonnabend augenmäßig richtig Probleme, den dünnen „Insert” vor einem sehr unruhigen Hintergrund zu erkennen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich musste beim Wind den schwersten Waggler mit knapp 10 Gramm montieren und dieser war noch zu leicht/kurz. Da dürfen es auch mal 35 Zentimeter und mehr bei solch einem Wellengang sein, allerdings ist das auch eher die Ausnahme. Das größere Problem sind die zu spitzen Bisse der Fische. Die Antenne muss ab einer gewissen Distanz schon etwas sichtbarer aus dem Wasser ragen, nippeln die Rotaugen aber nur, ist das ein Spiel mit dem Feuer.

Angelst du 30 Zentimeter über Grund, sind Hebebisse auch nicht mehr die Norm wie beim Ablegen, da musst du schon auf Trab sein. Man gut, das ich ne neue Brille habe und in Full HD sehen kann momentan (erstaunlich gut heute). Jetzt bin ich vom Wagglern angefixt. Hab mir gleich 40 neue Modelle in den Warenkorb gepackt.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Probleme ist nett umschrieben - regelrechte Hallos krieg ich dabei! Nach kurzer Zeit wandert es optisch aus und ich bekomm verkniffene Augen.... 

Neee, nee is nix mehr für mich


----------



## geomas

Auf der Stippermesse hab ich mit großem Erstaunen die Distanz-Waggler beäugen dürfen, richtige Geschosse, diese Teile. Tragen zum Teil ja auch Namen aus dem militärischen Sektor...
Ist aber nicht meine Welt, die Distanzangelei mit Pose.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab auch fürchterliche Probleme mit der Posenerkennung auf Distanz- daher benutze ich gerne Straight Waggler- neuerdings gibs auch so kleine Exemplare mit ganz leicht verdickter Spitze. Und bei den Fliesswasserposen habe ich die Bastelei eigentlich hauptsächlich angefangen, weil die Handelsüblichen Modelle so winzige, kaum Sichtbare Spitzen haben: Meine Avons statte ich mit dickeren und längeren Spitzen aus, um meine Blindheit auszugleichen.
Was ich ganz wichtig finde, ist ne gelbe Polbrille: Die hebt das Übliche Spitzen-Orange wirklich sehr gut, fast leuchten hervor, und reduziert Reflexe der Wasseroberfläche. So ne Brille ermöglicht mir mit Sicherheit 10m Längere Driften und zum Abend hin auch die eine halbe Stunde längere Angelzeit.


----------



## Matrix85

Wenn ich das so lese, könnte ich auch mal wieder die Matchrute auspacken , die dürfte schon verstaubt sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bei Wagglern mache ich keine Kompromisse mehr und bleibe bei meinen MAT mit Bauch. Ich habe hier so viele andere Modelle auch namenhafter Hersteller, wo die Verarbeitung, Flugeigenschaften, Gewichtsangaben und das Material nicht passen. Generell fliegt ein normaler Waggler mit 10 Gramm auch schon seine 30 Meter, sofern der Gegenwind nicht so massiv ist. Die 50 Gramm Zoomer zum Jagen von Wildschweinen sind dann eher schon für den professionellen Anwender für sehr kleine Futterplätze und dergleichen.

Allerdings ist das Wagglern auf Distanz auch eine Kunst, die vielleicht 1 von 1000 Anglern beherrschen. Deswegen ist das Feedern auch so beliebt, weil es tatsächlich für Hauptschüler geeignet ist (und verdammt effektiv, ohne Frage).


----------



## geomas

Polbrillen sind irgendwie nicht mein Ding. Im Gegensatz zu Polfiltern für Kameras komme ich mit den Dingern nicht klar.

Ne Notlösung bei Wagglern könnte noch der Einsatz der (Driftbeater-ähnlichen) „Blob-Inserts” für die Drennan Insert-Waggler sein.
Schön geht anders, aber gelegentlich soll ja der Zweck die Mittel heiligen.


Nachtrag:






Kleine Drennan Crystal-Waggler, ganz links „Straight”, die anderen Insert-Modelle mit verschiedenen Einsätzen.

PPS: Ich sehe gerade, daß dieses Bild am 1. April 2018 entstanden ist (Posen in Schnee gesteckt fürs Foto).
Immerhin bleibt uns diese Wetter-Kapriole 2019 wohl erspart.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Polbrillen sind irgendwie nicht mein Ding. Im Gegensatz zu Polfiltern für Kameras komme ich mit den Dingern nicht klar.


In dem Fall geht's nur randlich um die pol-Eigenschaft, die Gelbe Farbe ists, die das Posen-Orange sichtiger macht, schätze da reicht jede beliebige Sonnenbrille in entsprechender Farbe. Bleibt natürlich der Nachteil, rumzulaufen wie der verrückte Kumpel vom Big Lebowski.


----------



## geomas

Polarisations-Effekt der Polbrillen: da steh ich am Wasser wie ein Wackel-Dackel - Kopf neigen, nach links nach rechts, wieder hoch.
Danke für den Hinweis auf den Gelbfilter-Effekt, da hatte ich bislang nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Probleme ist nett umschrieben - regelrechte Hallos krieg ich dabei! Nach kurzer Zeit wandert es optisch aus und ich bekomm verkniffene Augen....
> 
> Neee, nee is nix mehr für mich



  Ging mir gestern beim Aal angeln so, andauernd hat es gebissen. Und umso konzentrierter ich dir Knicklichter beobachtet habe desto heftiger wurden die Bisse. Eine einfache aalglocke hätte mir diesen Krimi erspart


----------



## Dorschbremse

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das Wagglern auf Distanz auch eine Kunst, die vielleicht 1 von 1000 Anglern beherrschen. Deswegen ist das Feedern auch so beliebt, weil es tatsächlich für Hauptschüler geeignet ist (und verdammt effektiv, ohne Frage).



Und dann war da noch "Holzauge" Gert vom Bauamt, der sein Arbeitsgeraffel zur Vermessung aufbaute (hinterher behauptete er-aus Spaß, aber da hatte er den Spitznamen schon wech) und verbissen damit seine Pose beobachtete... 

Seitdem nur noch mit Feeder- oder Spinnrute gesichtet worden.....


----------



## Matrix85

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Und dann war da noch "Holzauge" Gert vom Bauamt, der sein Arbeitsgeraffel zur Vermessung aufbaute (hinterher behauptete er-aus Spaß, aber da hatte er den Spitznamen schon wech) und verbissen damit seine Pose beobachtete...
> 
> Seitdem nur noch mit Feeder- oder Spinnrute gesichtet worden.....


----------



## Racklinger

Guten Morgen Ükels, gestern hatte ich auch sehr viel Glück und konnte unverhofft für drei Stunden ans Wasser. 
Also schnell die Matchrute eingepackt, und ab ans Altwasser. Zum einen wollte ich einfach mal wieder das herrliche Wetter am Wasser genießen, zum anderen die Gewässerstruktur wieder auffrischen fürs kommende Anfischen.
Angekommen am Wasser (ist wie ein langer bauchiger Schlauch), musste ich feststellen dass viele Plätze schon besetzt waren. Allerdings vom anderen Ufer aus, das ist leichter zu erreichen. Ich wollte aber speziell ans Nordufer, da dort die Sonne draufknallt, da hatte ich die Fische vermutet. Als ich am Wasser entlang radelte, stoben die Karpfen schon davon. Ich glaube es waren auf 30 m an die 20 Schlammwolken, die ich im nächsten Uferbereich gezählt habe. Das ließ mich schon frohlocken, obwohl mein Tackle für die ganz nahen Bereiche nicht ausgelegt war.
Also Tackle ausgepackt, Waggler nochmal feintariert, ausgelotet und dann angefüttert.
Erster Auswurf mit Köder (Weizen), die Rute war noch nicht im Halter, schon der erste Heber. War ich so überrascht, dass ich den Anhieb versemmelt habe. Also nächster Auswurf, Rute  in der Hand behalten. Der Köder war noch nicht am Grund und die Antenne hebt sich aus dem Wasser. Der Anhieb sitzt und kurz darauf zappelt der erste Brassen des Jahres im Kescher (42 cm), im schönsten Laichausschlag.
Also schnell wieder beködert, neu ausgeworfen. Keine 10 Sek., nächster Hebebiss, der nächste Brassen gleitet über den Kescherrand (44 cm).
Wohheeeeee dachte ich mir nur, was ist denn heute los....
Aber gut, probieren wir mal einen anderen Köder, also Teig ran an den Haken.
Auswurf, der Waggler pendelt sich ein, 5sek, 10sek, 20sek, dann Antenne steigt und zieht dann ab. Anhieb und ein Tanz beginnt.
Nach 5 Min. ist der Tanz aus und ein schöner Spiegler (60 cm) zappelt im Netz. Wahr dass ein Hochgefühl.
Anscheinend aber zu viel, dachte sich Petrus, und schickte mir kräftige Windböen. Fortan traf ich meinen Futterplatz nicht mehr akkurat, weder mit Waggler noch mit den Futterballen. Aber ich konnte erstmal durchschnaufen.
Das nächste Highlight folgte gleich darauf. Im Knietiefen Wasser vor meinen Füssen schwimmt ein Zander vorbei und dass war kein kleiner. Ich würde so auf 70 cm schätzen. In aller Seelenruhe schwamm er an mir vorbei.
Da fiel mir auch wieder ein, dass ich ja ein Handy zum Foto machen dabei habe..... aber da war er schon wieder weg.
Fortan waren auch nur die Köderfische am Futterplatz und spielten mit dem Waggler.
Ein schöner Brassen (40 cm) erbarmte sich dann doch nochmal auf Teig und bei diesem dachte ich auch ans Foto 





Dann war mein Zeitfenster auch wieder vorbei und mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht ging es wieder heim zu Frau und Kind. 
Mal sehen was der April so bringt.


----------



## Racklinger

Und ein Petri an alle, die auch am Wasser waren.


----------



## rutilus69

@Racklinger Petri zu den schönen Fängen!


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> ^ kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen! Ich werd mir wohl ne kleine Auswahl an klassischen„Straight” Wagglern zulegen, hatte am Sonnabend augenmäßig richtig Probleme, den dünnen „Insert” vor einem sehr unruhigen Hintergrund zu erkennen.


@geomas: Es gibt eine Abhilfe in Form einer dicken Hohlantenne  die sehr gut sichtbar ist aber nur sehr geringen Auftrieb hat wie z.B. die Exner Flöte in 6,5mm dicke und in den Farben rot und gelb. Dazu eine Polbrille in Pink (verstärkt die rote und gelbe Antennenfarbe) dann steht dem Distanzangeln mit einem Waggler nichts mehr im Wege.
Oder Du nimmst die Posen mit den drei gelben Punkten wie ich sie geschenkt bekommen habe; für ganz Blinde.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Oder Du nimmst die Posen mit den drei gelben Punkten wie ich sie geschenkt bekommen habe; für ganz Blinde.






Petri Heil allen Fängern!


----------



## rutilus69

Tricast schrieb:


> Oder Du nimmst die Posen mit den drei gelben Punkten wie ich sie geschenkt bekommen habe; für ganz Blinde.






Aber ich habe am Wochenende auch wieder gemerkt, dass es Mist ist, wenn man langsam alt wird. Die feine Antenne der Stipp-Pose war teilweise so schlecht zu erkennen (Sonnenstand, Spiegelungen im Wasser), dass ich irgendwann auf einen etwas dickeren Straight-Waggler (2BB) gewechselt habe.


----------



## Racklinger

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe am Wochenende auch wieder gemerkt, dass es Mist ist, wenn man langsam alt wird. Die feine Antenne der Stipp-Pose war teilweise so schlecht zu erkennen (Sonnenstand, Spiegelungen im Wasser), dass ich irgendwann auf einen etwas dickeren Straight-Waggler (2BB) gewechselt habe.


Beim Posenangeln bin ich aber auch ein Schönwetterangler. So kleine, flache Wellen und ein kräuseln des Wassers sind ja noch ok, aber wenn der Wind dann stärker wird macht es einfach kein Spass mehr. Darum hab ich mir ja die Feeder und Picker zugelegt  Da kann man bei fast jedem Wetter angeln.


----------



## rutilus69

Racklinger schrieb:


> Beim Posenangeln bin ich aber auch ein Schönwetterangler. So kleine, flache Wellen und ein kräuseln des Wassers sind ja noch ok, aber wenn der Wind dann stärker wird macht es einfach kein Spass mehr. Darum hab ich mir ja die Feeder und Picker zugelegt  Da kann man bei fast jedem Wetter angeln.



Das stimmt wohl, aber ich liebe die Angelei mit Pose einfach zu sehr


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe am Wochenende auch wieder gemerkt, dass es Mist ist, wenn man langsam alt wird. Die feine Antenne der Stipp-Pose war teilweise so schlecht zu erkennen (Sonnenstand, Spiegelungen im Wasser), dass ich irgendwann auf einen etwas dickeren Straight-Waggler (2BB) gewechselt habe.



Da krieg ich auch immer die Kriese beim Stippen, gerade wenn der Himmel ein wechselhaftes Wolkenbild zeigt und die Sonne durchkommt. Da schiebst du nach 2 Stunden Angeln richtige Filme. Ich kaufe mir deswegen nur noch Posen für Lang/Lang mit klar sichtbarer relativ dicker Antenne. Diese ultradünnen Modelle kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## gründler

Es gibt bei Rossmann Nagellack für 1.79€ oder so in leucht Neongrün und Neonpink,wenn man die Antenne vorher weiß lackiert und danach diesen Nagellack drauf streicht,hat man ne Art Leuchtturm...habe mir so einige Posen neu lackiert und die leuchten jetzt auch noch auf 100m.

Wichtig die Antenne muss vorher in Weiß (Autolack aus der Dose zb.) lackiert werden. 
https://www.rossmann.de/einkaufsportal/suchergebnis.html?query=nagellack+neon
lg


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da krieg ich auch immer die Kriese beim Stippen, gerade wenn der Himmel ein wechselhaftes Wolkenbild zeigt und die Sonne durchkommt. Da schiebst du nach 2 Stunden Angeln richtige Filme. Ich kaufe mir deswegen nur noch Posen für Lang/Lang mit klar sichtbarer relativ dicker Antenne. Diese ultradünnen Modelle kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


Jepp, irgendwann wird das dann einfach zu heftig. Ich werde bei den nächsten Posen auch auf eine dickere Antenne achten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Jepp, irgendwann wird das dann einfach zu heftig. Ich werde bei den nächsten Posen auch auf eine dickere Antenne achten.



Willkommen im Klub der Blinden. Dann Angeln wir halt mit Leuchttürmen auf den Schwimmmern!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri allen Fängern, ganz besondere Glückwünsche natürlich Heinz und Susanne für die beiden Spitzenplätze. 

Schön, dass sich auch FF mal wieder sehen lässt, wir haben dich vermisst. 




geomas schrieb:


> dummerweise muß ich immer erst einmal quer durch die City mit ihren 1000 Ampeln. Und es gibt noch so viele Teiche anzutesten...



Bei mir ist es so, dass ich derzeit NUR an den Bächen fange, aus den Seen habe ich noch nicht einen Fisch rausbekommen dieses Jahr. Aber ich geb nicht auf, zwei Packungen Sandwichtoast zum liquid(is)ieren liegen schon in der Küche.


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Willkommen im Klub der Blinden. Dann Angeln wir halt mit Leuchttürmen auf den Schwimmmern!


Yesss


----------



## Tikey0815

Wenn ich Drechseln könnte, wäre mir ein Besenstiel recht  Weitwurf-Waggler von Drechsel.....Drennan kann einpacken


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri an Alle Fänger vom Wochenende..


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Danke für den Tipp mit den „Flöten” und der pinken Polbrille! Ich muß mich mal durch mein existierendes Posensortiment (strategisch verteilt auf zig Boxen, Röhren, Kartons) arbeiten und den Bestand sichten.

@Racklinger : Herzliches Petri zu Deiner gemischten Strecke und Danke für den schönen Bericht!

@gründler : Danke für den Nagellack-Tipp. Ist evtl. auch für Swingtips oder Feedertips anwendbar.

@Tobias85 : Das Flußfische zwangsläufig einen aktiveren Lebensstil als Fische in Stillgewässern pflegen müssen, ist ja bekannt. Deshalb sollten sie, so die Theorie, ja auch leichter an den Haken zu locken sein. 
Die Teiche, die ich 2019 bislang beangelt habe, sind vergleichsweise tief. Vielleicht sollte ich mal an Teiche mit ausgeprägten Flachwasserzonen, die sich schneller erwärmen.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal an Teiche mit ausgeprägten Flachwasserzonen, die sich schneller erwärmen.



...die sich bei den derzeitigen nächtlichen Temperaturen aber auch schnell wieder abkühlen können. Ich muss zugeben, dass es bei mir mit an mangelnder Gewässerkenntis der Teiche liegt, die sind alle nahezu Neuland für mich. Vielleicht sollte ICH ja mal an die tieferen Stellen gehen.


----------



## phirania




----------



## rhinefisher

Wenn man abends im Bett liegt, die Augen schließt, und nur noch die Pose sieht....
Gestern habe ich es für 90 Min. an den großen Bach geschafft, wohl einige 100m stromab vom Feederbrassen, und bei mir lief es ganz ähnlich: Einige Nibbler, ein aufgebogener 10er Gamakatsu und etliche Grundeln.. .
Der "Hakenaufbieger" war ein ziehmlich schweres Tier, aber leider kann ich nichtmal ne Vermutung anstellen, wer oder was da am Haken rumgebogen hat..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas @Racklinger @rest 
Allen euch ein dickes Petri zu den Fängen.

@rhinefisher 
So ein Dreibein nutz ich auch ab und an zum Feedern. Find das klasse wenn der Untergrund nicht grad der beste ist. 

Zum Thema Posen:
Es kommt immer auf die richtige Lackierung an was man die auch gut sieht. Bei Stippposen hab ich aba auch so meine Probleme


----------



## Racklinger

Wenn ich mit der Match rausgehe, verwende ich eigentlich nur noch einen Waggler von Preston in 6+2 und 4+2. Hat eine schöne große Spitze in grün/rot. Schaut eigentlich fast wie ein Driftbeater aus. Im Netz hab ich jetzt kein Foto gefunden, wenn ich drann denke mach ich die Woche mal eins. 
Hab zwar auch noch eine 5 m Telestippe rumliegen aus Jugendzeiten, aber an die muss ich mich dann erstmal geziehlt ran wagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Samstag schaffe ich es wohl angeln und das ist kein Aprilscherz  ist zwar nur anangeln auf Refos beim Verein aber was nehme ich? Sarah Jane? Leichter? Pose? Grund? Spiro? Hach das Herz geht auf und vielleicht schaffe ich es danach mal die Döbel zu ärgern... muss ja @Minimax in seine Schranken weisen.
Und vorher ist Flohmarkt für Angelgerät, vielleicht kann ich da den ein oder anderen Oldtimer begrabbeln und entwenden. Es geht bergauf im Hause Topf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Yey, die ersten 15 Kilogramm Pellets sind eingetroffen, nachher kommt noch Tackle aus UK. Morgen dann nen Kilo Würmer, Freitag 2 Liter Pinkies/Maden. Das Hochwasser macht sich auch gerade Dünn, ich habe also wieder Zugriff auf meine Gewässer. Muhahahahahahahaha

Die Temperaturen passen auch wieder. Ich zähle den Countdown mal runter, es wird sicherlich bald wieder Schleien.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yey, die ersten 15 Kilogramm Pellets sind eingetroffen, nachher kommt noch Tackle aus UK. Morgen dann nen Kilo Würmer, Freitag 2 Liter Pinkies/Maden. Das Hochwasser macht sich auch gerade Dünn, ich habe also wieder Zugriff auf meine Gewässer. Muhahahahahahahaha



Harhar, da rollt scheinbar ne massive Frühjahrsoffensive an


----------



## Welpi

Jungs, i need your help!! Ich habe derletzt beim googlen nach Nubsies sehr hübsche Inline-Bleie gefunden...und stelle jetzt fest, dass ich die Seite nicht verlinkt hab, keine Ahnung habe von welchem Hersteller die waren und sie auch nicht mehr finde 

Es handelt sich um eckige Inlinebleie die durch ein Wechselsystem problemlos ausgetauscht bzw. zum Transport von der Schnur entfernt werden können. Ich hab die aktuellen Sortimente der üblichen Verdächtigen schon durchforstet, aber ohne Erfolg. Weiss einer von euch ad hoc, wer sowas anbietet? Mein Dank sei euch gewiss


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Jungs, i need your help!! Ich habe derletzt beim googlen nach Nubsies sehr hübsche Inline-Bleie gefunden...und stelle jetzt fest, dass ich die Seite nicht verlinkt hab, keine Ahnung habe von welchem Hersteller die waren und sie auch nicht mehr finde
> 
> Es handelt sich um eckige Inlinebleie die durch ein Wechselsystem problemlos ausgetauscht bzw. zum Transport von der Schnur entfernt werden können. Ich hab die aktuellen Sortimente der üblichen Verdächtigen schon durchforstet, aber ohne Erfolg. Weiss einer von euch ad hoc, wer sowas anbietet? Mein Dank sei euch gewiss


Meinst du ne Mischung aus sarg- und carolinenblei?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Harhar, da rollt scheinbar ne massive Frühjahrsoffensive an



Ich war dieses Jahr auch eindeutig zu wenig Angeln. Der ganze Januar/Februar galt dem Blog, im März nur leichte Ansätze spontaner Ausflüge und erste Planungen, dann war nur Regen samt Hochwasser. Ich schiebe gerade ne verdammt ruhige Kugel und stocke erstmal mein Lager an Partikeln auf. Ich hab hier nämlich nichts mehr. Der Hanf ist leer, keine Pellets waren mehr vorhanden, die letzten 50 Milliliter Pinkies habe ich gestern versenkt, Maden hab ich dieses Jahr nicht mal gekauft gehabt.

Das war alles immer eher zwischen Tür und "Angel" (HAHA). Letzte Woche beim Umzug 2 Tage geholfen, dieses Wochenende den Helikopter gespielt, danach mit "Resteessen" die Fische therapiert. So richtig "ernst" Angeln war ich dieses Jahr nur bei den 2 Hegeveranstaltungen. Und genau das kommt mir diesen Sonntag auch noch in die Quere. Ich bin momentan aber auch Tief entspannt. Wat kommt, das kommt wa.


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meinst du ne Mischung aus sarg- und carolinenblei?



Ich meine, dass es z.B. wie das X-Safe Inline Lead von Guru aussah, das Blei aber wie gesagt vom Gummischlauch abgenommen werden kann und auch Bleie verschiedener Grösse verwendet werden können....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Welpi schrieb:


> Jungs, i need your help!! Ich habe derletzt beim googlen nach Nubsies sehr hübsche Inline-Bleie gefunden...und stelle jetzt fest, dass ich die Seite nicht verlinkt hab, keine Ahnung habe von welchem Hersteller die waren und sie auch nicht mehr finde
> 
> Es handelt sich um eckige Inlinebleie die durch ein Wechselsystem problemlos ausgetauscht bzw. zum Transport von der Schnur entfernt werden können. Ich hab die aktuellen Sortimente der üblichen Verdächtigen schon durchforstet, aber ohne Erfolg. Weiss einer von euch ad hoc, wer sowas anbietet? Mein Dank sei euch gewiss



Meinst du Quick Change Systems für Bleie, Feeder und dergleichen? (beispielsweise sowas)

https://www.prestoninnovations.com/en/products/icm-match-cube
https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/map-quick-change-method-feeder


----------



## Minimax

Welpi schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eckige Inlinebleie die durch ein Wechselsystem problemlos ausgetauscht bzw. zum Transport von der Schnur entfernt werden können. Ich hab die aktuellen Sortimente der üblichen Verdächtigen schon durchforstet, aber ohne Erfolg. Weiss einer von euch ad hoc, wer sowas anbietet? Mein Dank sei euch gewiss



Preston z.B. hat ein Nübsie Programm, bei dem Körbe und Bleie ohne Demontage getauscht werden können:
https://www.baitstore.de/Preston-Inter-Change-System
Haben auch klienere, eckige Gewichte:
https://www.prestoninnovations.com/en/products/in-line-match-cube

hg
Minimax


----------



## Welpi

Jaaaaa, der Inline Match-Cube von Preston.... ...@ Minimax und FF: Wenn ich könnte, würd ich euch den haarigen Hintern Küssen...mööörci! 

PS: Warum hab ich das nicht gefunden??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Welpi schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, der Inline Match-Cube von Preston.... ...@ Minimax und FF: Wenn ich könnte, würd ich euch den haarigen Hintern Küssen...mööörci!
> 
> PS: Warum hab ich das nicht gefunden??



Mir geht das auch manchmal so, schau einfach im Verlauf deines Browsers nach. Dort wirst immer fündig, was du dir die Tage angesehen hattest.


----------



## Minimax

Welpi schrieb:


> .... ...@ Minimax und FF: Wenn ich könnte, würd ich euch den haarigen Hintern Küssen...mööörci!


Ungewöhnlich, aber auch ein bisschen schmeichelhaft. Vielleicht wird sich eines Tages die Gelegenheit ergeben, dann erinnere ich Dich an Dein Vorhaben.


----------



## Peter_Piper

@Welpi : meinst du so etwas? Klick mich!

Edit sagt: da lag ich komplett falsch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

So, dann packen wir mal die neue traditional Seat Box und den Korum Ruckbag aus. Paket Nummer 2 ist im Rennen. Faktisch Dramatisch: Ich weiß nicht mal mehr, was ich alles bestellt hatte und was mich beim Auspacken nun erwartet.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan aber auch Tief entspannt. Wat kommt, das kommt wa.



Dito, jute Einstellung. Jefällt ma, jefällt ma.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So, dann packen wir mal die neue traditional Seat Box und den Korum Ruckbag aus. Paket Nummer 2 ist im Rennen. Faktisch Dramatisch: Ich weiß nicht mal mehr, was ich alles bestellt hatte und was mich beim Auspacken nun erwartet.


Also wie Geschenke auspacken am Geburtstag 
"Hab ich dass wirklich bestellt"
"Warum zum Teufel hab ich dass Gleich noch mal bestellt"
"Keine Bestellungen mehr nach dem 6. Bier"


----------



## Welpi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir geht das auch manchmal so, schau einfach im Verlauf deines Browsers nach. Dort wirst immer fündig, was du dir die Tage angesehen hattest.



Nee, das geht nicht weil ich am Familienrechner immer ikognito surf....man darf die Misses ja nicht zu sehr informieren


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich, aber auch ein bisschen schmeichelhaft. Vielleicht wird sich eines Tages die Gelegenheit ergeben, dann erinnere ich Dich an Dein Vorhaben.



Das verspricht interessant zu werden...ich bring dazu auch ne Flasche Berliner Luft mit, wa?


----------



## geomas

#ruckbag

Ich hab das allererste Modell von Korum und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Kann sein oder wäre schön, daß ich mich irre, aber die aktuellen Modelle sehen etwas billiger vom Material her aus. 
Ich muß nur noch lernen, daß man nicht jede Tasche, jeden Rucksack bis auf den letzten Kubikcentimeter füllen muß.


----------



## Welpi

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> @Welpi : meinst du so etwas? Klick mich!
> 
> Edit sagt: da lag ich komplett falsch!



Ne Peter, das passt....für schwerere Kaliber bin ich da auch auf der Suche und die sehen zu dem Kurs richtig gut aus...hatte ich auch noch nicht auf dem Radar. Danke!


----------



## Tricast

Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, nannte man das ein Katherinenblei und das hatte noch den Vorteil, man konnte das ganze Gedöns von der Schnur entfernen.
https://www.rakuten.de/produkt/katharinenblei-stiftolive-schnellwechselblei-von-3-bis-50-g-3-g

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-stiftoliven-bleiolive-mit-stift-10g--7980.html

Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, nannte man das Katherinenblei. Und noch ein Vorteil: Man konnte das gesamte Gedöns von der Schnur entfernen. Die modernen von z.B. Preston sehen natürlich viel besser aus, ohne Frage.

LG Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #ruckbag
> 
> Ich hab das allererste Modell von Korum und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Kann sein oder wäre schön, daß ich mich irre, aber die aktuellen Modelle sehen etwas billiger vom Material her aus.
> Ich muß nur noch lernen, daß man nicht jede Tasche, jeden Rucksack bis auf den letzten Kubikcentimeter füllen muß.



Billig sieht der nicht gerade aus, macht eher nen richtig soliden Eindruck. Unterseite gummiert, sauber abschließende Nähte, wasserabweisendes Material. Passt und ist mit einem dezenten Grün auch recht hübsch. Die alten Modelle in Spanplatten-Farbe haben mir dagegen nicht so gefallen.

Bei der Seat Box bin ich etwas überrascht. Das Ding ist einfach mal riesig, hat auf den Bildern nicht so ausgesehen. Das Ding schicke ich entweder zurück oder ich nutze es als Stauraum auf dem Balkon. Da passt nämlich einfach mal der halbe Hausstand rein. Beim Ruckbag (mein Modell ist der Dayback) war ich auch überrascht. Da passt soviel Kram rein, ich will die größeren Modelle nicht sehen.

Die gehen doch in UK nicht Wanderangeln, das sind doch Mietnomaden. Was Schleppen die denn bitte alles mit den riesigen Rucksäcken?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, nannte man das ein Katherinenblei und das hatte noch den Vorteil, man konnte das ganze Gedöns von der Schnur entfernen.
> https://www.rakuten.de/produkt/katharinenblei-stiftolive-schnellwechselblei-von-3-bis-50-g-3-g
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Danke für die behutsame Korrektur
@geomas wie man muss die Behältnisse nicht randvoll packen?! Das wäre für mich ein völlig neuer Denkansatz 
@Welpi es hilft sehr einen alternativen Browser zu installieren (wir nutzen eh Benutzerkonten da entfällt die Problematik, so wird Frau Topf nie auf den Tacklelesezeichenordner stoßen...)


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So, dann packen wir mal die neue traditional Seat Box und den Korum Ruckbag aus. Paket Nummer 2 ist im Rennen. Faktisch Dramatisch: Ich weiß nicht mal mehr, was ich alles bestellt hatte und was mich beim Auspacken nun erwartet.


Geht mir mit der Chinabestellung so 
Wenn fünf Pakete ankommen ist es wie Geburtstag ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Welpi schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass es z.B. wie das X-Safe Inline Lead von Guru aussah, das Blei aber wie gesagt vom Gummischlauch abgenommen werden kann und auch Bleie verschiedener Grösse verwendet werden können....




Sowas ne?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/5x-B-Richi-...hash=item4675ddf7b5:m:mDTWQZbBNg-leOpPNQfPAwg

Edit: Ich hätte mal erst zu Ende lesen sollen.


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es hilft sehr einen alternativen Browser zu installieren (wir nutzen eh Benutzerkonten da entfällt die Problematik, so wird Frau Topf nie auf den Tacklelesezeichenordner stoßen...)



Auch ne gute Idee! Ich werde aber jetzt mit dem neuen Familienlaptop getrennte Benutzerkonten einführen...mit der Argumentation, dass wir da das Surfen der kleinen Missess besser im Blick haben 

Da kannst Du übrigens echt paranoid werden: Ich habe Anfangs "nur" den Browserverlauf vor dem Schliessen gelöscht, aber nicht gecheckt, dass meine Frau da irgendwie eingebucht ist/war. Auf alle Fälle hat sie auf Ihrem Facebookaccount plötzlich Werbung für Angelrollen und -Ruten bekommen... ich bekam nen Anruf im Büro: " Du suchst ne neue Rolle??


----------



## Welpi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas ne?
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/5x-B-Richi-...hash=item4675ddf7b5:m:mDTWQZbBNg-leOpPNQfPAwg
> 
> Edit: Ich hätte mal erst zu Ende lesen sollen.



Nene, nehm ich schwerer auch...immer her damit, Ihr seid klasse


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Starlight-Holder von Korum sind auch nen Flop. Natürlich ist die Aufnahme nicht Kompatibel zu normalen Knicklichtern, sondern nur für die hauseigenen Minis. Der Witz an der Sache: 10 Stück davon kosten halt fast 5 Euro. Das ist echt enttäuschend. Schlimmer aber noch sind die Madenkörbe. Die werden auf der einen Seite eingerastet, auf der anderen Seite sind sie fixiert. Mit einer dünnen Verbindung aus Plastik.......... (das ding wird nach 10x befüllen dann über den Jordan gehen, zu 100%)

Der Rucksack ist Klasse, das Terminal Tackle überzeugt mich aber mal so überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Starlight-Holder von Korum sind auch nen Flop. Natürlich ist die Aufnahme nicht Kompatibel zu normalen Knicklichtern, sondern nur für die hauseigenen Minis. Der Witz an der Sache: 10 Stück davon kosten halt fast 5 Euro. Das ist echt enttäuschend. Schlimmer aber noch sind die Madenkörbe. Die werden auf der einen Seite eingerastet, auf der anderen Seite sind sie fixiert. Mit einer dünnen Verbindung aus Plastik.......... (das ding wird nach 10x befüllen dann über den Jordan gehen, zu 100%)
> 
> Der Rucksack ist Klasse, das Terminal Tackle überzeugt mich aber mal so überhaupt nicht.


Was für ein Maß haben denn die hauseigenen? Vielleicht passen ja Minis mit ggf etwas tesa


----------



## rippi

Um die Diskussion, die hier gerade geführt wird, radikal abzubrechen: Was für "seltene" Friedfische konntet ihr so fangen? Und wenn ja, wie gezielt?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #ruckbag
> Ich muß nur noch lernen, daß man nicht jede Tasche, jeden Rucksack bis auf den letzten Kubikcentimeter füllen muß.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die gehen doch in UK nicht Wanderangeln, das sind doch Mietnomaden. Was Schleppen die denn bitte alles mit den riesigen Rucksäcken?!?!?!?!?



Ich hab diesen Ruckbag deluxe- der ist so grotesk groß, dass ich ihn nur noch für Langansitze ohne Ortsverlagerung nutze.
Inzwischen bin ich wieder zum guten alten Assault Pack (furchtbarer Name) zurückgekehrt, für mich völlig ausreichend, funktional gut durchdacht,
Plus, ich habe herausgefunden, das ich meinen Korum Stuhl genauso wie bei den echten, riesigen Korumtaschen prima hinter die Gurte schieben kann, wie dafür gemacht, und trägt sich angenehm. Man kann den Stuhl durch diese seitlichen Cliplaschen sogar noch festmachen, ist aber nicht nötig. Das beste beider Welten!




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Starlight-Holder von Korum sind auch nen Flop. Natürlich ist die Aufnahme nicht Kompatibel zu normalen Knicklichtern, sondern nur für die hauseigenen Minis. Der Witz an der Sache: 10 Stück davon kosten halt fast 5 Euro. .



Hahaha, "Korum: Fishing made easy!" (Kaaa-tsching...)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was für ein Maß haben denn die hauseigenen? Vielleicht passen ja Minis mit ggf etwas tesa



Nö. Das Ding ist so entwickelt, das der Schlauch für die Minis quasi die Halterung an der Spitze zusammenführt/hält. Das ist ja alles auch nicht so wild, würde der Nachschub halt nicht so dermaßen überteuert sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kommt drauf an was du mit selten meinst. Gibt da ja keine Einteilung Common, uncommon, rare wie bei magickarten


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nö. Das Ding ist so entwickelt, das der Schlauch für die Minis quasi die Halterung an der Spitze zusammenführt/hält. Das ist ja alles auch nicht so wild, würde der Nachschub halt nicht so dermaßen überteuert sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322016


Und Minis anderer Marken würden nicht passen? Ist das Vergleichsknicklicht gar ein Mini? Schlauch kürzen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Ruckbag deluxe- der ist so grotesk groß



Was meinst du, was ich fürn Schreck bei der Seat Box eben bekommen habe? Ich dachte das wäre ne Lösung für das Wandern, das Teil ist aber ungefähr 2x so Groß wie meine Easy Box, der Stauraum hat mit Sicherheit über 50 Liter.

Die Engländer sind alles, aber nicht gerade Künstler des Minimalismus. Das mit dem "einfachen" Wandern scheint bei denen auch ne ganz andere Interpretationen wie bei uns zu sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nö. Das Ding ist so entwickelt, das der Schlauch für die Minis quasi die Halterung an der Spitze zusammenführt/hält. Das ist ja alles auch nicht so wild, würde der Nachschub halt nicht so dermaßen überteuert sein.




Und die normalen 3mm Standardlichter passen nicht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und Minis anderer Marken würden nicht passen? Ist das Vergleichsknicklicht gar ein Mini? Schlauch kürzen?



Schlauch kürzen? Und dann? Du kriegst doch trotzdem keine normalen Knickis rein, weil dieser kleine Schlauch die Halterung fixiert. Der Schlauch als Aufnahme presst die "Schelle" um die Feederspitze zusammen. Du kannst da nichts dran verändern, weil die Aufnahme dann auch nicht halten würde.

Gibt es noch andere Miniknicklichter dieser Größe? Ich habe solche kleinen Dinger noch NIE gesehen!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und die normalen 3mm Standardlichter passen nicht?



Hast du das Bild gesehen? Ein normales Knicklicht ist 6x so dick und 2x so lang.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild gesehen? Ein normales Knicklicht ist 6x so dick und 2x so lang.




Ich meine nicht 4,5mm Lichter für Plumsangler sondern die Standard 3mm Lichter, die es hier zu kaufen gibt. 

Die feinen Minis für Stippangler.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schlauch kürzen? Und dann? Du kriegst doch trotzdem keine normalen Knickis rein, weil dieser kleine Schlauch die Halterung fixiert. Der Schlauch als Aufnahme presst die "Schelle" um die Feederspitze zusammen. Du kannst da nichts dran verändern, weil die Aufnahme dann auch nicht halten würde.
> 
> Gibt es noch andere Miniknicklichter dieser Größe? Ich habe solche kleinen Dinger noch NIE gesehen!
> 
> 
> 
> Hast du das Bild gesehen? Ein normales Knicklicht ist 6x so dick und 2x so lang.


Deswegen trug ich nach dem Maß  
https://www.angelplatz.de/mini-knicklicht-3x25mm-gelb--zc0510


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese:

https://www.germantackle.de/Cormoran-Knicklicht-Gelb-Mini-3-x-25-mm-2-Stueck


----------



## rippi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du mit selten meinst. Gibt da ja keine Einteilung Common, uncommon, rare wie bei magickarten


So Sachen wie Perlfisch, Ziege, Frauennerfling, Mairenke, Schneider, etc.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deswegen trug ich nach dem Maß
> https://www.angelplatz.de/mini-knicklicht-3x25mm-gelb--zc0510



Nope, Messchieber war im Einsatz.

2 Zentimeter lang, 2 Millimeter Durchmesser. Das kannst du Knicken, die passen auch nicht in den Schlauch. (möglicherweise mit etwas Kraftaufwand, du hast aber die Feederspitze dabei in den Pfoten, also Brandgefährlich)



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht 4,5mm Lichter für Plumsangler sondern die Standard 3mm Lichter, die es hier zu kaufen gibt.
> 
> Die feinen Minis für Stippangler.



Ja, klar. Ich schrieb aber auch, das es die Kleinsten sind, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Das ist dann also nicht der schnell auffindbare Standard, sondern kleiner als dein "klein".


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 2 Zentimeter lang, 2 Millimeter Durchmesser.



Wenn die noch genug Leuchtkraft haben sind die bestimmt gut zum Posenangeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn die noch genug Leuchtkraft haben sind die bestimmt gut zum Posenangeln.



Bei meinen Knicklichtposen rutschen die Dinger gleich bis zum Kiel. 

Ich bestell mir mal die 0,25er und schaue, ob man mit quetschen und drücken etwas bewegen kann. Mich wundert das aber nicht mehr, ist ja schön praktisch für Korum, schließlich bieten sie den passenden Ersatz an. Kaufmännisch sehr toll, diese Wi**ER.

Ich finde das ja nicht mal Schlimm, aber als Kunde hätte ich doch gern praktikable Lösungen und nicht immer dieses ewige Recherchieren im Nachgang bei einem Kauf. Das kööööööööönte man auch in der Beschreibung zu einem Artikel erwähnen. Aber gut, wovon träume ich eigentlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei meinen Knicklichtposen rutschen die Dinger gleich bis zum Kiel.
> 
> Ich bestell mir mal die 0,25er und schaue, ob man mit quetschen und drücken etwas bewegen kann. Mich wundert das aber nicht mehr, ist ja schön praktisch für Korum, schließlich bieten sie den passenden Ersatz an. Kaufmännisch sehr toll, diese Wi**ER.
> 
> Ich finde das ja nicht mal Schlimm, aber als Kunde hätte ich doch gern praktikable Lösungen und nicht immer dieses ewige Recherchieren im Nachgang bei einem Kauf. Das kööööööööönte man auch in der Beschreibung zu einem Artikel erwähnen. Aber gut, wovon träume ich eigentlich.


20x1mm lt. Korum, halte das aber für kaum möglich. Clever, so ein proprietäres System anzuschaffen. Vielleicht findest du ja Isotope in der Größe


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bestell mir mal die 0,25er und schaue, ob man mit quetschen und drücken etwas bewegen kann. Mich wundert das aber nicht mehr, ist ja schön praktisch für Korum, schließlich bieten sie den passenden Ersatz an. Kaufmännisch sehr toll,



Vielleicht kann man den Schlauch der Korumhalter etwas einkürzen, und einen dieser Schläuche die bei unseren handelsüblichen Knickis dabei sind quasia als Adapter aufschieben und mit nem Tropefen Kleber oder behutsamen Feuerzeugeinsatz festigen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 20x1mm lt. Korum, halte das aber für kaum möglich. Clever, so ein proprietäres System anzuschaffen. Vielleicht findest du ja Isotope in der Größe



Ich habs gerade gemessen, die Knicks sind 20x2, allerdings kann ich mir Vorstellen, das man die 0,25 reinbekommt. Wird der Schlauch halt oben etwas geweitet, das klappt schon. 1 Millimeter aber unter Garantie nicht, selbst ich Antihandwerksfritze erkenne das sofort.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man den Schlauch der Korumhalter etwas einkürzen, und einen dieser Schläuche die bei unseren handelsüblichen Knickis dabei sind quasia als Adapter aufschieben und mit nem Tropefen Kleber oder behutsamen Feuerzeugeinsatz festigen?



Ach Quatsch, hab ich eben probiert. Der Schlauch vom normalen Knicki hat mindestens das Doppelte im Umfang. Ich denke aber, das ein halber Millimeter unterschied zwischen den Korums und massentauglichen Zwergen unter den Leuchtstäben doch kompatibel sein müsste. Lösbar ist das alles. Mir geht es da vielmehr um dieses hässliche wirtschaftliche Prinzip dahinter.

Das der Ersatz gleich mal 5 Euro kostet, spricht doch Bände. Kann natürlich auch am Händler liegen, dennoch empfinde ich das als verarsche.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, hab ich eben probiert. Der Schlauch vom normalen Knicki hat mindestens das Doppelte im Umfang.


Hoppla.. ich dachte dabei an die Schläuche der kleinen 3,5mm Knickis, von denen der Prof sprach.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man den Schlauch der Korumhalter etwas einkürzen, und einen dieser Schläuche die bei unseren handelsüblichen Knickis dabei sind quasia als Adapter aufschieben und mit nem Tropefen Kleber oder behutsamen Feuerzeugeinsatz festigen?





Minimax schrieb:


> Hoppla.. ich dachte dabei an die Schläuche der kleinen 3,5mm Knickis, von denen der Prof sprach.



Ja sowas könnte klappen.

Mache ich mit Posen auch so ähnlich wenn die Antennen zu dünn fürn Knicki sind.
Schauch rauf und dann erst den Knicki Adapter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich dachte dabei an die Schläuche der kleinen 3,5mm Knickis, von denen der Prof sprach.



Ich hab den Schlauch auch gemessen, der pendelt sich wiederum bei 2,8 Millimeter Außendurchmesser ein. Möglicherweise kann das alles auf die eine oder andere Art bewerkstelligt werden. Am Ende des Tages ziehe ich die Knicklichter sowieso wieder mit Klebeband um die Spitze.

Das geht mir nämlich schon wieder Mittelschwer auf den Sack. 

Das ist nunmehr die vierte Art von Adapter und die waren alle bisher mehr oder minder Scheiße, nur die Korums sind vom Prinzip her bis jetzt solide. Ich bestelle mir dann demnächst mal den Ersatz und dann sind wie wieder Schlauer.


----------



## Tobias85

rippi schrieb:


> Um die Diskussion, die hier gerade geführt wird, radikal abzubrechen: Was für "seltene" Friedfische konntet ihr so fangen? Und wenn ja, wie gezielt?



Rotauge.


----------



## Tobias85

@Fantastic Fishing: Besorg dir mal die 2,5mm dicken und dann machste das Schlauchende für die Original-Korum-Lichter ein bisschen warm...Feuerzeug oder heißes Wasser. Dann sollten die etwas dickeren 2,5er deutlich einfacher reinrutschen.

@Kochtopf: Nimm ne Pose am Samstag. Da macht ne Forelle doch viel mehr Spaß dran als wenn ein dickes Grundblei dazwischen hängt und so viele Drills hast du ja zeitmangelbedingt derzeit nicht. Warum sich den Drill also unnötig vermiesen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Besorg dir mal die 2,5mm dicken und dann machste das Schlauchende für die Original-Korum-Lichter ein bisschen warm...Feuerzeug oder heißes Wasser. Dann sollten die etwas dickeren 2,5er deutlich einfacher reinrutschen.



Dat denke ich auch, es geht ja nur um winzige millimicrometer. Hoffentlich haut dat so hin. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Gedanken, ob ich meine Seat Box als Schuhschrank verwende oder ne Wurmzucht draus mache. Alter Schwede.

Die haben sogar die Maße angegeben. Ich habe wieder Blind gekauft im Wahn. Es wird immer Schlimmer. Ich hab den Warenkorb eben gleich wieder voll gemacht. Ich gedenke in Zukunft auf Schlafzimmer mit Angelzimmer zu tauschen, ich brauche mehr Quadratmeter.


----------



## Peter_Piper

Tricast schrieb:


> https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-stiftoliven-bleiolive-mit-stift-10g--7980.html


Danke, so etwas suchte ich noch. Im Ükel wird einem geholfen!


----------



## geomas

Mit etwas Glück schaffe ich es morgen ans Wasser (hab fleißig vorgearbeitet). Bleibt die Frage nach dem Gewässer. 
Evtl. gehts an den kleinen Fluß, der mir bisher keine großen Fänge beschert hat. Vielleicht klappts ja mit nem schönen Plötz oder einem Aland.
Der Pegel ist unter Normal, fürs Angeln wohl eher nachteilig, für die Erreichbarkeit der Angelstellen durchaus von Vorteil.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dat denke ich auch, es geht ja nur um winzige millimicrometer. Hoffentlich haut dat so hin. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Gedanken, ob ich meine Seat Box als Schuhschrank verwende oder ne Wurmzucht draus mache. Alter Schwede.



Box zurückschicken und von dem Geld 10 Wurmzuchten in Kübeln aufstellen


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Ich gedenke in Zukunft auf Schlafzimmer mit Angelzimmer zu tauschen, ich brauche mehr Quadratmeter.



Teleskopierbares Hochbett? Hängematte? Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte.


----------



## Tricast

@Fantastic Fishing: Ich denke mal Du brauchst ein beleuchtetes Targetboard für Dein Nachtangeln mit der Feeder. Experten haben sowas nämlich! 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Ich denke mal Du brauchst ein beleuchtetes Targetboard für Dein Nachtangeln mit der Feeder. Experten haben sowas nämlich!
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Da gibt es extra ne Halterung und ein Programm fürs i-Pad...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche zum Erscheinen des Buches. Worum geht es darin? Um die Besonderheiten der Angelei in kleinen, nicht schiffbaren Flüssen, wie meinem Hausgewässer, der Wümme. Dort habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren etwa 1000 Angeltage verbracht, was natürlich zu einigen Erfahrungen geführt hat. Natürlich geht es nicht nur um Friedfische. Und weil das Thema Kleine Flüsse in der deutschsprachigen Angelliteratur überraschenderweise noch nicht besetzt war,  und ich zudem in meinem damaligen Job gefrustet war, habe ich mich an die Arbeit gemacht. Das Buch gliedert sich in  einen  grundsätzlichen Teil (Hotspots, Tackle  Methoden, Köder usw.) sowie einen Teil mit Reportagen, die sich jahreszeitlich gliedern. Das Konzept hat den  Verlag letztlich überzeugt. Das Ganze erfüllt  ich natürlich mit Stolz, zumal doch einges an Arbeit, Leidenschaft und Durchhaltevermögen darin steckt. Problematisch dabei ist allerdings der Umstand, dass ich während des Projektes meine Angelei fast vollständig  darauf ausgerichtet habe. Aber jetzt kann ich wieder völlig befreit aufangeln. 
Allen Fängern des vergangenen Wochenendes noch ein herzliches Petri. Beieindruckt haben mich die Bilder vom hammerharten Stromangeln im Rhein. Das erinnert ja schon fast ans Brandungsangeln. Für mich geht es am Wochenende an den Alveser See, die Schleien müssten eigentlich schon aktiv sein.


----------



## Matrix85

Strömungsangeln an den großen Flüssen wie Rhein,Donau ist die Königsdiziplin. 
Wie Championsleage


----------



## Kochtopf

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Strömungsangeln an den großen Flüssen wie Rhein,Donau ist die Königsdiziplin.
> Wie Championsleage


So unterschiedlich fällt die Bewertung aus, ich finde es nervig und anstrengend und kaum reizvoll.
Böse Zungen behaupten ähnliches von den Rheinanglern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche zum Erscheinen des Buches. Worum geht es darin? Um die Besonderheiten der Angelei in kleinen, nicht schiffbaren Flüssen, wie meinem Hausgewässer, der Wümme. Dort habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren etwa 1000 Angeltage verbracht, was natürlich zu einigen Erfahrungen geführt hat. Natürlich geht es nicht nur um Friedfische. Und weil das Thema Kleine Flüsse in der deutschsprachigen Angelliteratur überraschenderweise noch nicht besetzt war,  und ich zudem in meinem damaligen Job gefrustet war, habe ich mich an die Arbeit gemacht. Das Buch gliedert sich in  einen  grundsätzlichen Teil (Hotspots, Tackle  Methoden, Köder usw.) sowie einen Teil mit Reportagen, die sich jahreszeitlich gliedern. Das Konzept hat den  Verlag letztlich überzeugt. Das Ganze erfüllt  ich natürlich mit Stolz, zumal doch einges an Arbeit, Leidenschaft und Durchhaltevermögen darin steckt. Problematisch dabei ist allerdings der Umstand, dass ich während des Projektes meine Angelei fast vollständig  darauf ausgerichtet habe. Aber jetzt kann ich wieder völlig befreit aufangeln.
> Allen Fängern des vergangenen Wochenendes noch ein herzliches Petri. Beieindruckt haben mich die Bilder vom hammerharten Stromangeln im Rhein. Das erinnert ja schon fast ans Brandungsangeln. Für mich geht es am Wochenende an den Alveser See, die Schleien müssten eigentlich schon aktiv sein.


Wie lange saßt du denn an dem Buch? Die Wümme dürfte einiges kleiner als die Fulda in Guxhagen sein, bis wohin reicht denn die Definition kleiner Fluss?


----------



## Matrix85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich fällt die Bewertung aus, ich finde es nervig und anstrengend und kaum reizvoll.
> Böse Zungen behaupten ähnliches von den Rheinanglern.


Nur böse Zungen wo es nicht können


----------



## Minimax

Hahaha, Also, die Angelart, die von Ihren Vertretern *nicht* als Königsdisziplin bezeichnet wird, muss glaube ich noch erfunden werden!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Habe ungefähr ein Jahr daran gearbeitet. Die Grenzziehung lässt sich nicht so scharf ziehen, wenngleich ich überwiegend über die Angelei in Flüssen geschrieben habe, die sich bequem Durchwaren lassen und in denen die  Fische sensibel auf Störungen reagieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde das ja nicht mal Schlimm, aber als Kunde hätte ich doch gern praktikable Lösungen und nicht immer dieses ewige Recherchieren im Nachgang bei einem Kauf. Das kööööööööönte man auch in der Beschreibung zu einem Artikel erwähnen. Aber gut, wovon träume ich eigentlich.



Da werden sie geholfen...günstig und gut
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Fishing-Light-stick-holder-light-clips-led-for-fishing-rod-tip-chemical-light-night-fishing-lure/2224159_32919180838.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.8148356.6.3c6e314e1IBcPi


----------



## Drillsucht69

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da werden sie geholfen...günstig und gut
> https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Fishing-Light-stick-holder-light-clips-led-for-fishing-rod-tip-chemical-light-night-fishing-lure/2224159_32919180838.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.8148356.6.3c6e314e1IBcPi



Ich mach meine Knicklichter mit Tesafilm immer dran, so verhedert sich auch die Schnur niemals dran...
Und das mach ich bei Faullenzen nachts auf Zander wo ich die Köderkontrolle über die Spitze beobachte...


----------



## alexpp

Nachdem mich letztes Jahr die bescheidenen Knicklichthalterungen zu sehr genervt hatten, bin ich auch auf Klebeband umgestiegen.


----------



## Andal

"Sight Bobs" helfen bei bewegtem Hintergrund, Wind und Wellen, sehr... auch nachleuchtend.

Einfach eine Meeresperle mit dem Messer schlitzen und an die Spitze klippen...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Mit Tesafilm umwickeln auch über beide enden des Knicklichts hinaus...Enden mit Feuerzeug schnell und kurz erhitzen und dann schön dran drücken...
Vier, fünf Stunden oder länger angeln und es verhedert oder verdreht sich nicht ein mal bei nonstop dauerwerfen...


----------



## Tricast

Wofür braucht man Knicklichter an der Rute wo es doch Aalglocken gibt mit ihrem lieblichen Klang? 

LG Heinz


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Für solche Zwecke tun es auch sehr gut die Stonfos..gibt es in vielen Größen von ganz klein bis Wallerrutenformat. Passen auch in den kleinsten Größen auf die dünnsten Feederspitzen (genauso wie obige von mir verlinkte, die W303 sind übrigens gemeint).
Da verheddert oder verdreht auch nix beim Werfen, bei den Stonfos sowieso nicht.

Mit Tesa bin ich schon lange durch, einmal feucht geworden und das taugt nix mehr. Kalte Finger im Winter tun ihr übriges mit der Fummelei.
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Tricast schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man Knicklichter an der Rute wo es doch Aalglocken gibt mit ihrem lieblichen Klang?
> 
> LG Heinz



Weil es heute keine wohlklingenden Glöckchen aus Messing mehr gibt...leider.


----------



## Tricast

@ Bimmelrudi:  Das stimmt!

Heinz


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nope, Messchieber war im Einsatz.
> 
> 2 Zentimeter lang, 2 Millimeter Durchmesser. Das kannst du Knicken, die passen auch nicht in den Schlauch. (möglicherweise mit etwas Kraftaufwand, du hast aber die Feederspitze dabei in den Pfoten, also Brandgefährlich)
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, klar. Ich schrieb aber auch, das es die Kleinsten sind, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Das ist dann also nicht der schnell auffindbare Standard, sondern kleiner als dein "klein".



Du kannst aber auf das dünne schlauch Stück ein dickeres schieben und so den Schlauch Durchmesser beliebig erweitern. Schläuche in verschiedensten Durchmesser findet man im Baumarkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auf das dünne schlauch Stück ein dickeres schieben und so den Schlauch Durchmesser beliebig erweitern. Schläuche in verschiedensten Durchmesser findet man im Baumarkt.



Dat finde ich dufte, hatte Minimax ja schon angedeutet und ich denke, da geht was. Im Prinzip sollte das machbar sein, vielleicht passen die anderen, knapp größeren Knickis ja auch schon.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man Knicklichter an der Rute wo es doch Aalglocken gibt mit ihrem lieblichen Klang?
> 
> LG Heinz


Ahhh... auch das Bimmeln der Billigglöckchen ist wie Musik in den Ohren! Ein paar Wochen noch, dann geht es wieder (mit Glöckchen) auf Aal. 
Und Heinz, auch von meiner Seite noch meine Glückwünsche zu Eurem grandiosen Start/Ziel-Sieg. Aber ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet (auch in dieser Reihenfolge ;-))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, Also, die Angelart, die von Ihren Vertretern *nicht* als Königsdisziplin bezeichnet wird, muss glaube ich noch erfunden werden!



Wagglern auf Distanz. Da würde ich ohne zu zögern zustimmen.


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wagglern auf Distanz. Da würde ich ohne zu zögern zustimmen.


Ja das ist auch eine hohe Kunst! 
Da hab ich mal den Schlögel live zusehen können, wie er auf locker 40m mit dem Waggler gefischt hat. 
Aber richtig in der Strömung zu fischen ist auch nicht einfach


----------



## Andal

Die einzig wahre "Hohe Kunst" ist es, nach einem Schneidetag offen zuzugeben, dass man "Franzose" wurde und trotzdem weitermacht. Also auch wieder weder hoch, noch wahre Kunst, sondern einfach nur ehrlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch eine hohe Kunst!
> Da hab ich mal den Schlögel live zusehen können, wie er auf locker 40m mit dem Waggler gefischt hat.
> Aber richtig in der Strömung zu fischen ist auch nicht einfach



Das ist einfach mal eine brutale Angeltechnik, die zu beherrschen schlicht Talent braucht. Schieß mal das Futter auf 40 Meter, präsentiere den Köder sauber, halte den Takt. Die Bisse überhaupt zu sehen erfordert ja schon einen Adler im Gesicht. Das Packen ja biologisch gesehen nicht mal die meisten Leute, weil die Augen nicht mitspielen (ich krieg das Futter mit der Schleuder nicht mal soweit, geschweige denn das ich auf die Distanz schauen könnte). Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Angeltechnik, die so schwierig ist.

Kurzum: Darum Feedern alle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir begreifens, du bist der geilste


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kurzum: Darum Feedern alle.



Nicht für alle: gesegnet mit Oberarmen von Makkaroni-Durchmesser ist mir das Feedern viel zu anstrengend.
Ich pickere jetzt...


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Nicht für alle: gesegnet mit Oberarmen von Makkaroni-Durchmesser ist mir das Feedern viel zu anstrengend.
> Ich pickere jetzt...


Wenn Du Paar-Pickern kannst, bist DU wiederum der Geilste


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Nicht für alle: gesegnet mit Oberarmen von Makkaroni-Durchmesser ist mir das Feedern viel zu anstrengend.
> Ich pickere jetzt...



Ehrlich? Deine Kameras wiegen doch mit Objektiven mehr als meine ganze Ausrüstung zusammen.


----------



## alexpp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir begreifens, du bist der geilste


@Fantastic Fishing oder @Matrix85 ? Ich bin ganz klar für @Matrix85


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : War nur Schabernack. Wie Atlas seh ich aber wirklich nichts aus. Schleppen kann ich schon, bin zäh.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

alexpp schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing oder @Matrix85 ? Ich bin ganz klar für @Matrix85



Ich bin schon der Geilste. Das hat mit dem Thread und dem verbalen Nonsens hier aber nichts zu tun. 



geomas schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : War nur Schabernack. Wie Atlas seh ich aber wirklich nichts aus. Schleppen kann ich schon, bin zäh.



Ich habe deinen Beitrag schon verstanden. Sobald ich dicht am Ufer angeln will, gehe ich auch Pickern/Stippen oder mit sehr leichten Wagglern fischen. Wozu dann Feedern?

Ich meine, die vielen verschiedenen Methoden ergeben in sich geschlossen schon Sinn, egal wie frivol wir sie nun interpretieren.

https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfischangeln-tipps/


----------



## alexpp

Du bist schon ziemlich geil, FF, gar keine Frage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

alexpp schrieb:


> Du bist schon ziemlich geil, FF, gar keine Frage.



Ich schmier mich nachher auch wieder mit Honig ein.


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing oder @Matrix85 ? Ich bin ganz klar für @Matrix85


Alle! Ich wehre mich nur gegen "Angelart XY ist blabla als Angelart ABC", das klingt wie der Bösewicht von Karatetiger "Er hat gesagt dass sein LA-Karate besser ist als unser Karate hier"... wir sind hier weil wir dem Orchideenfach Friedfischangeln frönen, da gehören Matchmen ganz klar dazu aber ich sehe das was sie machen als keinen Deut wertvoller oder sonst was an als den Opa (@Tricast) mit der Stippe


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : War nur Schabernack. Wie Atlas seh ich aber wirklich nichts aus. Schleppen kann ich schon, bin zäh.


"Drahtig" wäre ein Adjektiv dass mir da einfällt. Aber wenn du in dem Bereich arbeitest den ich vermute bleibt dir nicht viel anderes übrig als hart und zäh zu sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alle! Ich wehre mich nur gegen "Angelart XY ist blabla als Angelart ABC", das klingt wie der Bösewicht von Karatetiger "Er hat gesagt dass sein LA-Karate besser ist als unser Karate hier"... wir sind hier weil wir dem Orchideenfach Friedfischangeln frönen, da gehören Matchmen ganz klar dazu aber ich sehe das was sie machen als keinen Deut wertvoller oder sonst was an als den Opa (@Tricast) mit der Stippe



Halt mich mal schön aus diesen Drehbüchern raus. Ik seh hier och nischt von Matschangeln, dit hat niemand hier jegeschrieben. Et is aber so, dat unterschiedliche Methoden unterschiedlichen Anforderungen mitsichbringseln. Friedfischangeln is halt och jede Menge Technik, dit war och schon immer so. Ik finde schon, dat manche Methoden so flach wie de Äcker hier sind, andere wiederum schon nem Raketenbau gleichkommen.

Wieso och nich? Schlimm wenn de einfach angelst? Meenste irgendwen interessiert dat? Opa mit de Stippe hat och immer von de Königsdisziplin jesprochen und wer ne Rolle braucht, kann eh nischt.


----------



## Matrix85




----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


>



Du, das war aber keine Kritik an Pott. Er hat schon Recht. Die stippenden Opis sind aber ne Kernelite für sich, wo das Lang/Lang Angeln quasi ein Ritterschlag ist, während Rattenkorbangler nur moderne Plumsangler sind. Ich kann da nur aus meinen Erfahrungen sprechen, aber die Garde der Posenangler ist wirklich griffig bissig, wenn es um ihre Kunst geht.

E: Ich muss mal Rückwärts lesen, hier gabs wohl auch Beeeeeeeeef! Da Schnupper ich doch wat!


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du, das war aber keine Kritik an Pott. Er hat schon Recht. Die stippenden Opis sind aber ne Kernelite für sich, wo das Lang/Lang Angeln quasi ein Ritterschlag ist, während Rattenkorbangler nur moderne Plumsangler sind. Ich kann da nur aus meinen Erfahrungen sprechen, aber die Garde der Posenangler ist wirklich griffig bissig, wenn es um ihre Kunst geht.


Einfach ein Korb mit Futter in den Vereinstümpel zu hauen ist auch wirklich keine Kunst und es fängt so ziemlich jeder. 
Aber richtig Feedern, besonders an starker Strömung ist nicht so einfach. 
Hänger, Treibgut und Schifffahrt, dann noch an den Grundeln vorbei angeln, ist alles nicht so leicht. 
Das Loten ist auch schwierig bei der starken Strömung


----------



## geomas

Königsdisziplin? Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht etwas vergleichbar mit Zehnkampf, keine Spezialdisziplin.

Ich persönlich finde es faszinierend, echten Meistern ihres Fachs zuzusehen. Deshalb zieh ich mir auch gerne die alten Matchangel-Videos rein.

Für meine Angelei ist der perfektionistische Ansatz nichts, eher kontraproduktiv. Ich will einfach am Wasser sitzen oder stehen, meine Ruhe haben. Sehe Rotmilanen nach und Zaunkönigen zu. Kann mich freuen, wenn die Rolle klickert und klackert, die Schwingspitze schwingt, das Grundblei plumpst. Wenn ab und zu der gute Kescher wegen eines Fisches naß gemacht werden muß - ja nun. Etwas Gefriemel und Getüftel am „Tackle” gehört auch dazu, klar.


----------



## Tricast

Wie ist es denn jetzt schon wieder zu dieser sinnlosen Diskussion gekommen, wer hat die denn angezettelt??
Der König der Angler und überhaupt die Paradedisziplin im Angeln ist der Nihilist mit den Sargbleien. Alles andere ist nur mumpitz!

Und jetzt ist der 1. April langsam zu Ende!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Königsdisziplin? Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht etwas vergleichbar mit Zehnkampf, keine Spezialdisziplin.



Spezialisten sind auch Menschen, die sich auf Nichts beschränken und viel Fangen. Ich finde die Diskussion mühseelig, wenn technisch brillierendes Angeln immer gleich mit Wettkampf/beste Ausbeute gleichgesetzt wird. Du kannst tatsächlich auch richtig raffiniert Angeln, trotzdem würde die Pose einen Platz weiter von Helmut besser funktionieren.

Im Ükelthread färben die Leute ihr Frühstücksfleisch, machen Bilder Unterwasser, schreiben Bücher, betreiben Blogs, nutzen die Pin. Und labern von Einfachheit? Guten Morgen Jungs, willkommen in der Glocke. Jeder Rentner am Teich würde uns für geflüchtete Engländer halten.


----------



## Minimax

Ich halts so mit den Königsdiziplinen:

Froh zu sein bedarf es wenig,
und wer froh ist ist ein König!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> geflüchtete Engländer



Aber mein Lieber, Du weisst doch: Engländer flüchten nicht- sie kolonisieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich halts so mit den Königsdiziplinen:
> 
> Froh zu sein bedarf es wenig,
> und wer froh ist ist ein König!



Ach klar, aber mien Jung. Man muss jetzt auch nicht so dünnhäutig sein. Es gibt Methoden, die sind nun mal sehr schwer zu händeln, aber nicht unbedingt erfolgreicher (situativ). Ich finde das nicht Schlimm. Ich zähle mich mit dem Feedern meiner Definition nach auch zu den eher talentfreien Anglern. Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.

Ich bin aber reflektiert genug, einem Könner auch seine Fähigkeiten anzuerkennen. Das Fehlt nämlich oft. Einfach mal Probs für Leistung geben. Es ist ja teilweise schon so, das man sich für gutes Handwerk schämen muss.



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber mein Lieber, Du weisst doch: Engländer flüchten nicht- sie kolonisieren.



Jetzt weißt du auch, warum Indianer aus Trotz Fische mit Pfeilen jagen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber mein Lieber, Du weisst doch: Engländer flüchten nicht- sie kolonisieren.


Doch doch... Heutzutage Brexiten sie


----------



## geomas

#gefriemel
#gefummel
#gehörtdazu

Zuletzt hatte ich am langsam fließenden Fluß ja nicht nur die gesuchte Entspannung gefunden, sondern auch durchaus gut gefangen (Quantität, nicht Qualität, falls ich dies über Fische sagen darf).
Und dies mit einem Micro-Futterkörbchen am festen Paternoster.

Morgen am deutlich schmaleren, etwas schneller fließenden Flüßchen will ich ebenfalls Liquidized Bread an unsere schuppigen Freunde verteilen. 
Frage ist nun - soll ich ebenfalls aufs feste Paternoster setzen oder doch lieber eine ganz simple Durchlaufmontage nutzen? Werfen muß ich wohl nicht, eher die Montage ins Ziel pendeln.


----------



## Tricast

Für mich kommt nur eine Durchlaufmontage in frage, keine Schlaufenmontage, kein fester Seitenarm!

Heinz


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Morgen am deutlich schmaleren, etwas schneller fließenden Flüßchen ....
> Frage ist nun - soll ich ebenfalls aufs feste Paternoster setzen oder doch lieber eine ganz simple Durchlaufmontage nutzen?



Intuitiv und ohne Gründe anführen zu können, würde ich auf ne einfache Durchlaufmontage setzen. Die Laufperle kannst Du ka immernoch später mit nem kleinen Schrot fixieren und daran einen Paternoster befestigen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #gefriemel
> #gefummel
> #gehörtdazu
> 
> Zuletzt hatte ich am langsam fließenden Fluß ja nicht nur die gesuchte Entspannung gefunden, sondern auch durchaus gut gefangen (Quantität, nicht Qualität, falls ich dies über Fische sagen darf).
> Und dies mit einem Micro-Futterkörbchen am festen Paternoster.
> 
> Morgen am deutlich schmaleren, etwas schneller fließenden Flüßchen will ich ebenfalls Liquidized Bread an unsere schuppigen Freunde verteilen.
> Frage ist nun - soll ich ebenfalls aufs feste Paternoster setzen oder doch lieber eine ganz simple Durchlaufmontage nutzen? Werfen muß ich wohl nicht, eher die Montage ins Ziel pendeln.



Ich bin beim festen Seitenarm gelandet, weil ich die schnellen Bisse nicht parieren konnte. Die Fehlattacken der Fische, auch größere Exemplare als solches, kannst du beim Grundangeln egal welcher Art nur entgehen, wenn der Korb/Blei/Montage mitarbeitet. Ich habe den Vergleich jetzt so oft zur Pose gezogen, einfach keine Chance. Mit Stick fange ich 100 Rotaugen, beim Pickern 30.

Daher Korb mit 20 Gramm, fester Seitenarm und kein zu langes Vorfach. Maximal 50 Zentimeter, alles andere treibt mir mittlerweile Schaum vors Maul.

Nachtrag: Gilt für kleinen Fluss, leichte bis mittlere Strömung. An der Elbe fliegt die Rute vom Ständer, Montage spielt keine Rolle (also Fish-Friendly Durchlaufend)!


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Wärterin hat morgen früh einen Termin mit der kleinen und fährt dann zu ihrer Mutter um auf ihren Labradorwelpen aufzupassen während der schwiegerdrache Brunnen vergiftet (oder was ihr Job auch sein mag) - meint ihr es spräche was gegen einen Genesungsspaziergang mit Sarah Jane und der Chinapin? Natürlich rein aus medizinischer Sicht


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf: Dazu bist Du ja schon rein rechtlich verpflichtet alles für Deine schnelle Genesung zu tun oder auch vorbeugend unternehmen!!!!!!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> meint ihr es spräche was gegen einen Genesungsspaziergang mit Sarah Jane und der Chinapin? Natürlich rein aus medizinischer Sicht



Tut mir leid alter Knabe, auch wenns Dir noch so schwerfällt und Du es nicht hören willst: So einen Spaziergang bist Du Deinen Lieben und Deiner Gesundheit schuldig. Rein medizinisch gesehen würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch ein Beutelchen Liquibread mitführen, und, so bitter es klingt, vielleicht ein Döschen Würmer?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Tut mir leid alter Knabe, auch wenns Dir noch so schwerfällt und Du es nicht hören willst: So einen Spaziergang bist Du Deinen Lieben und Deiner Gesundheit schuldig. Rein medizinisch gesehen würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch ein Beutelchen Liquibread mitführen, und, so bitter es klingt, vielleicht ein Döschen Würmer?


Um Himmels Willen nicht das Brot und die Würmer! Oh weh oh weh!
Aber ihr habt recht @Tricast und @Minimax das bin ich meiner Familie und meinem Arbeitgeber schuldig! Ich werde dies immense Opfer bringen (und Fr Topf wird nie was erfahren, nicht wahr, @Minimax?)


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Eventuell kannst Du Sarah Jane zum orthopädischen Hilfsmittel deklarieren. 

@FF, Minimax und Tricast: danke für Euren Rat. Bislang hab ich immer Durchlaufmontagen genutzt, wenn das Wasser schneller als „ganz langsam” floß. 
Die Schlaufe hab ich schon seit ein paar Jahren an den Nagel gehängt. Mal sehen, wie die Situation am Wasser ist (Tiefe/Hindernisse/aktuelle Fließgeschwindigkeit).
Kann ja auch ganz fix ummontieren.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich werde dies immense Opfer bringen (und Fr Topf wird nie was erfahren, nicht wahr, @Minimax?)



Fürchterliche einsame Entscheidungen und Martyrien erdulden und durchstehen, ohne die Liebste zu behelligen oder in Sorge zu versetzen. Nenn mich altmodisch, aber Dein Handeln zeugt von Selbstaufopferung und Ritterlichkeit. Die Taxisaurus Rex Medaille für herausragendes John-Wayne-tum und Machismo im Angesicht des Nudelholzes ist Dir sicher.
(Und natürlich auch der Minimax-Pfandbrief "Wir-haben-uns-in-der-Hand-und-wenn-einer-auspackt-fliegt-auch-der-Andere-auf")


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Wärterin hat morgen früh einen Termin mit der kleinen und fährt dann zu ihrer Mutter um auf ihren Labradorwelpen aufzupassen während der schwiegerdrache Brunnen vergiftet (oder was ihr Job auch sein mag) - meint ihr es spräche was gegen einen Genesungsspaziergang mit Sarah Jane und der Chinapin? Natürlich rein aus medizinischer Sicht


Wenn die Katze aus dem Haus ist, MÜSSEN die Mäuse auf dem Tisch tanzen!


----------



## phirania

Methode hin oder her...
Ich gehe einfach angeln....
Und wenn ich dann auch noch fange,habe ich rechter...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Eventuell kannst Du Sarah Jane zum orthopädischen Hilfsmittel deklarieren.
> 
> @FF, Minimax und Tricast: danke für Euren Rat. Bislang hab ich immer Durchlaufmontagen genutzt, wenn das Wasser schneller als „ganz langsam” floß.
> Die Schlaufe hab ich schon seit ein paar Jahren an den Nagel gehängt. Mal sehen, wie die Situation am Wasser ist (Tiefe/Hindernisse/aktuelle Fließgeschwindigkeit).
> Kann ja auch ganz fix ummontieren.


Ich nutze eigentlich ausschließlich durchlaufmontagen beim Grundangeln habe aber auch schon erfolglos mit Seitenarmhaken und Madenkorb am Ende der Hauptschnur experimentiert


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nutze eigentlich ausschließlich durchlaufmontagen beim Grundangeln habe aber auch schon erfolglos mit Seitenarmhaken und Madenkorb am Ende der Hauptschnur experimentiert


Fisch so, wie du willst und wie du fängst. Ob der Korb nun "oben oder unten" hängt, interessiert vor allem die Hersteller spezieller Nubsies.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Fisch so, wie du willst und wie du fängst. Ob der Korb nun "oben oder unten" hängt, interessiert vor allem die Hersteller spezieller Nubsies.


Das spricht explizit nicht gegen Experimente


----------



## Kochtopf

Liebe Kapselrollennutzer, meine Chinarolle hat deutsches Gebiet erreicht und müsste jeden tag eintreffen - was für Schnüre habt ihr drauf? Ich dachte an 18er Mono


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Kapselrollennutzer, meine Chinarolle hat deutsches Gebiet erreicht und müsste jeden tag eintreffen - was für Schnüre habt ihr drauf? Ich dachte an 18er Mono



Traditonell sind Kapselrollen zarte Geschöpfe, für zarte Schnüre und Zarte Posen (Fangmaschine mal aussenvor). Ich hab auf meiner alten, aber gut überholten (courtesy Bimmelrudi/Wollebre) Kapseli 12er- eben in ihrer Rolle als leichte Stillwasser-Nahdistanz-wagglerhaspel. Ich würde -altes Thema zwischen uns- eine Hauptschnur fürs Posenangeln nicht über 16 wählen.
Ich weiss nicht, wie die Spule bei dieser Rolle gebaut ist, bei den alten Abus sind sie extrem schmal und tief mit nem winzigen Arbor- die schlucken unglaubliche Mengen an Dünner Schnur, die niemals abgerufen werden. Und es ist ganz wichtig, das die Spulen voll sind, und nicht nur halbgefüllt. (Wie aktuell bei meinem Exemplar)
Wenn Die Spule deiner Kapseli also ähnlich gebaut ist, würde ich erstmal großzügig backing draufhauen, und dann 100 m 14-16 (Generelles Trotting an der Fulda?)


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Traditonell sind Kapselrollen zarte Geschöpfe. Ich hab auf meiner alten, aber gut überholten Kapseli 12er- eben in ihrer Rolle als leichte Stillwasser-Nahdistanz-wagglerhaspel. Ich würde -altes Thema zwischen uns- eine Hauptschnur fürs Posenangeln nicht über 16 wählen.
> Ich weiss nicht, wie die Spule bei dieser Rolle gebaut ist, bei den alten Abus sind sie extrem schmal und tief mit nem winzigen Arbor- die schlucken unglaubliche Mengen an Dünner Schnur, die niemals abgerufen werden. Und es ist ganz wichtig, das die Spulen voll sind, und nicht nur halbgefüllt.
> Wenn Die Spule deiner Kapseli also ähnlich gebaut ist, würde ich erstmal großzügig backing draufhauen, und dann 100 m 14-16 (Generelles Trotting an der Fulda?)


Danke für deine Mühe! So kann ich mir das ganze Vorstellen! Generelles Trotting ja aber durch größere Reichweite durchaus mit Zielfisch Barbe. Letztes Jahr ging uns beim Aalangeln eine 60+ Barbe an die Leine und ich möchte das gerne wiederholen, jedoch gezielt und gerne mit Döbelgefahr (Tulip?), deswegen die robustere schnur


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...Zielfisch Barbe...


Vergiss bitte alles was ich im letzten Post über Schnüre schrieb.
Dann bleibt aber die Frage, wenn robuste, und damit auch steifere Schnur durch den Zielfisch gefordert ist, ob dann die Kapsel die Weapon of choice ist- da ist erstmal der Blick auf dein Kapselmodell gefordert- andererseits wird ja die Fangmaschine (nein, FF ist nicht gemeint) auch für ihre Ausdauer und Härte gelobt. Da müssen aber die Besitzer unter uns ein Wort sprechen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Vergiss bitte alles was ich im letzten Post über Schnüre schrieb.
> Dann bleibt aber die Frage, wenn robuste, und damit auch steifere Schnur durch den Zielfisch gefordert ist, ob dann die Kapsel die Weapon of choice ist- da ist erstmal der Blick auf dein Kapselmodell gefordert- andererseits wird ja die Fangmaschine (nein, FF ist nicht gemeint) auch für ihre Ausdauer und Härte gelobt.


Der Gedanke ist ja folgender:
Mit der Pin komme ich nicht soweit und zum trotting ist Kapselrolle nunmal in meinen Augen besser geeignet als eine nackige Statio... und gerade die alten Rollen müssten doch mit dickeren Schnüren klarkommen da es so dünne mit praktikablen tragkräften kaum gegeben hat oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Minimax

Du hast ja das Innenleben der alten Abu gesehen: Keine Rolle für dicke Schnüre. Die Kapselrollen kamen ja aus der Spinnfischerei und wurden von der Matchszene aufgegriffen: Da gings um Geschwindigkeit. Ich glaube, die Jungs damals hatten ein anderes Verhältnis zu Tragkräften: TLDR (Ich wird nochmal rede und Antwort zu den Zahlen stehen) hatte in den 60ern ne 0,10er immerhin fast 700g Tragkraft, ne 15er fast genau 1kg: Durchmessermässig also kein Problem für die Kapsis, da es ja um den raschen Fang kleinerer Fische ging. Und selbst wenn: Cane und Glas konnten auch mal ein Moppelchen bändigen, ohne das es auf die Schnur ging. Die Karpfen, Hecht und Döbelboys haben natürlich dickere Schnüre und Statios, oder eben Pins verwendet- denen gings halt nicht um Speed: Und in dem Punkt ist die Kapsel der Statio überlegen, alles mit Knopfdruck (Ausser es gibt Fizz über die mehreren Umlenkpunkte, und die Schwieriege Demontage von Mantel, Glocke und Spule) Ich halte es übrigens für ein Missverständnis der Geschichte -von ähnlich dramatischen Ausmassen wie die Always-Ultra-Lüge- das Kapselis besser zum Angeln mit abtreibender Pose geeignet sind als die Statio: Die Schnurfreigabe wird immer noch über die Hand des Anglers gesteuert.
Die Kapsel war ein Segen für die Matchmen, und ist heute noch relevant für die Pirscher, die Verwicklungen fürchten: Im Grunde ein herrliches, elegantes System: Aber wehe, es gibt Fizz. Ist ein bisschen wie heute mit mit allem Möglichen: der Umgang ist leicht, die Benutzeroberfläche sauber, aber wenn unter der Haube was schiefläuft, hat man viel Ärger.

Ich finde aber dennoch, jeder sollte ne Kapseli haben- einfach um zu wissen was das für ein geheimnisvolles Ding ist.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das spricht explizit nicht gegen Experimente


Der Meister wächst mit seinem Werk!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Kapselrollennutzer, meine Chinarolle hat deutsches Gebiet erreicht und müsste jeden tag eintreffen - was für Schnüre habt ihr drauf? Ich dachte an 18er Mono


Gute 20er tut ordentlich ihren Dienst und sie ist auch bei einer Bonus-Barbe nicht überfordert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde aber dennoch, jeder sollte ne Kapseli haben- einfach um zu wissen was das für ein geheimnisvolles Ding ist.


Wunderschön das schnöde "Haben will!" auf den Punkt gebracht- das @Andal ne zwanziger ins Spiel bringt ist hoch interessant, die Schnurfassung bei der Abu 507 MK2 bspw.wird als 125m/0,25 angegeben und da wären 0,20 immerhin knapp 190m... also wenn sie geschmeidig ist... ansonsten muss sie eben auf Knopfdruck Schnur freigeben und halbwegs ruckelfrei bremsen und hoffentlich mal nen Fisch rauszerren. Every fixed spool reel will do


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> . Every fixed spool reel will do


Absolut richtig- und vor allem: Tackle das man liebt, gibt +1 auf alle Biss- Anhieb- und Drillwürfe!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wunderschön das schnöde "Haben will!" auf den Punkt gebracht- das @Andal ne zwanziger ins Spiel bringt ist hoch interessant, die Schnurfassung bei der Abu 507 MK2 bspw.wird als 125m/0,25 angegeben und da wären 0,20 immerhin knapp 190m... also wenn sie geschmeidig ist... ansonsten muss sie eben auf Knopfdruck Schnur freigeben und halbwegs ruckelfrei bremsen und hoffentlich mal nen Fisch rauszerren. Every fixed spool reel will do


190 m 20er sind ja nun kein Thema. Und was die Bremsen angeht, konnte ich bei Abus noch nie einen Nachteil erkennen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> 190 m 20er sind ja nun kein Thema. Und was die Bremsen angeht, konnte ich bei Abus noch nie einen Nachteil erkennen.



Ich hab das bei Familie Kapsel nie richtig begriffen -Kurbel vor, zurück- Bremse frei, bremse gehemmt, Schräubchen locker, Schräubchen fest...ja was denn nun? Am besten Schnur festhalten, ach du meine Güte..


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab das bei Familie Kapsel nie richtig begriffen -Kurbel vor, zurück- Bremse frei, bremse gehemmt..ja was denn nun? Am besten Schnur festhalten, ach du meine Güte..


Da geb ich dir voll und ganz Recht.

Gruß


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut richtig- und vor allem: Tackle das man liebt, gibt +1 auf alle Biss- Anhieb- und Drillwürfe!


Apropos... wenn sich das Bärbeln bewähren sollte spiele ich ja durchaus mit dem Gedanken mir angepasstes Tackle zumindest anzugucken


----------



## geomas

^^^ die Synchro-Bremse wird auch für mich immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Bislang hab ich aber noch nie ernsthafte Probleme mit der Bremse gehabt.
Als Schnur hab ich bisher ausschließlich 0,15er Maxima benutzt, die paßt ganz gut zu den sehr leichten Matchruten, an die ich die Abu gehängt hab.
Auf ne E-Spule hab ich („englisches Fieber” = zu viele Youtube-Videos aus den 80er Jahren) Maxima 2lb draufgespult, damit aber noch nie geangelt.


----------



## Andal

Die Synchro Bremse reduziert per Rückwärtsbewegung die Bremsleistung. Wirklich überlebenswichtig ist das nicht, aber ein nützliches Detail beim Landen von Fischen, wo man noch einmal einen Start erwartet. Dreht man danach wieder normal und die Bremse hat wieder die Grundeinstellung. Nicht das schlechteste in Sachen Kampfbremsen!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos... wenn sich das Bärbeln bewähren sollte spiele ich ja durchaus mit dem Gedanken mir angepasstes Tackle zumindest anzugucken



hohoho, Kochtopf, ist das ne Midlife-Crisis? Neulich schleppst du so ein schmallippiges, gepierctes Geschöpf von Askari an, jetzt geht's in Richtung Brauereipferd ohne Tischmanieren- Sarah Jane ist aus gutem Hause, sportlich und durchaus Kinky (Ich wette, sie hätte nichts gegen ne schöne, verchromte Aalglocke und Geflochtene einzuwenden..)....


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> hohoho, Kochtopf, ist das ne Midlife-Crisis? Neulich schleppst du so ein schmallippiges, gepierctes Geschöpf von Askari an, jetzt geht's in Richtung Brauereipferd ohne Tischmanieren- Sarah Jane ist aus gutem Hause, sportlich und durchaus Kinky (Ich wette, sie hätte nichts gegen ne schöne, verchromte Aalglocke und Geflochtene einzuwenden..)....


Wenn ich nicht das Gefühl habe, dass SJ davon übermäßig gefordert wird gibt es natürlich keinen Grund, außer vielleicht noch eine Twintiprute fürs grobe haben zu wollen ohne den Nexus von Sarah Jane zu berühren (ist halt Korum, durchaus fähig aber nichts fürs Herz)

*ed*
Wohlklingende Aalglöckchen mit Knicklichthalterung wären mir durchaus ein paar Kröten Wert. Quellen, anyone?


----------



## Andal

Mit 1.5 lbs. TC musst du keine Barbe fürchten. Sieht man mal von den iberischen Riesenbarben ab. Was dann eher Grenzen setzt, sind vielleicht die Wurfgewichte. Aber mehr als 2.5 lbs. sind selbst unter beinharten Conditions nicht notwendig.


----------



## Minimax

Meine Acolyte nimmt all dies in Kauf,


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wohlklingende Aalglöckchen mit Knicklichthalterung wären mir durchaus ein paar Kröten Wert. Quellen, anyone?


Interessantes Problem, knöpft natürlich an des FFs Nöte mit seinen dysfunktionalen Starlight holders an. Wär natürlich was fürs Forschung&Entwicklung Departments des Ükels..


Andal schrieb:


> Mit 1.5 lbs. TC musst du keine Barbe fürchten. Sieht man mal von den iberischen Riesenbarben ab. Was dann eher Grenzen setzt, sind vielleicht die Wurfgewichte.



Letztendlich ist der Riesenwuchs der Rutenkräftigkeit genau wie Du sagst auf Reichweite und Photosicherheit zurückzuführen. Es geht bei 2,5  ider 3,0 lbs Stöckern weniger um den Drill.


----------



## Andal

Vor 20 Jahren galten 2.5 lbs. Ruten beim Karpfenfischen bereits als schwere Ruten. Heute wird man von den Jungen Wilden milde belächelt, wenn man mit "so leichten Gerten" ans Wasser kommt. Dafür erzählen sie einem dann im Brustton der Überzeugung, dass eine 3.0 lbs. schließlich ja nur knappe 90 gr. werfen würde. Den Unterschied zwischen den Werkstoffen, der Biegekurve und den Wurfgewichten haben sie nie gelernt. Stand ja darüber auch nichts in den Fachmagazinen.


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wohlklingende Aalglöckchen mit Knicklichthalterung wären mir durchaus ein paar Kröten Wert. Quellen, anyone?



Ich kann Dir da nen Eigenbau auf soft-grip-Wäscheklammer empfehlen....schont den Blank und vertreibt Ästheten ...ist aber sehr funktional


----------



## Andal

Mein Lieblingslieferant auf Ebay hat zum Glück die Gratismitlieferung von Glöckchen eingestellt. Von dem Zeug liegt sicher mehr als ein Dutzend hier herum.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab das bei Familie Kapsel nie richtig begriffen -Kurbel vor, zurück- Bremse frei, bremse gehemmt, Schräubchen locker, Schräubchen fest...ja was denn nun? Am besten Schnur festhalten, ach du meine Güte..



 
Da bin ich ganz bei dir, mit den Kapselrollen werd ich niemals warm werden eher fang ich nochmal mit den FliFi an


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei dir, mit den Kapselrollen werd ich niemals warm werden eher fang ich nochmal mit den FliFi an


Die haben mich als Buben schon fasziniert. Besonders die Matic von Abu. Stehend auf Ruten mit Revolvergriffen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> Vor 20 Jahren galten 2.5 lbs. Ruten beim Karpfenfischen bereits als schwere Ruten. Heute wird man von den Jungen Wilden milde belächelt, wenn man mit "so leichten Gerten" ans Wasser kommt. Dafür erzählen sie einem dann im Brustton der Überzeugung, dass eine 3.0 lbs. schließlich ja nur knappe 90 gr. werfen würde. Den Unterschied zwischen den Werkstoffen, der Biegekurve und den Wurfgewichten haben sie nie gelernt. Stand ja darüber auch nichts in den Fachmagazinen.



Ohja Andal, in den 90ern waren die Karpfenruten auch noch um einiges weicher und die Aktion ging bis in den Griff. 
Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mir ne DAM Carbo Carp in 2 1/4 lbs gegönnt, eine Rute von 94......ein schönes Stück der Anfangs Boiliezeit.
Wenn man nicht unbedingt auf die ganz großen aus ist dann sind diese "älteren" Ruten super schön zu fischen.
Ich würde mir jederzeit nochmal eine kaufen und diese gegen eine neuere Tauschen.


----------



## alexpp

@Andal wie sieht bei Dir eine angepasste Ausrüstung für die Barbe am Rhein aus ?
Sorry, falls schon gepostet und von mir nicht gesehen.


----------



## Andal

alexpp schrieb:


> @Andal wie sieht bei Dir eine angepasste Ausrüstung für die Barbe am Rhein aus ?
> Sorry, falls schon gepostet und von mir nicht gesehen.


Ich benutze aktuell eine Zebco Rhino Specialist in 345 cm, meist mit der regulären Spitze. WG so um/an die 130 gr.. Dazu eine (Fox) Matrix Aquos Ultra 4000 Rolle und 25er Kastking Monoschnur. Angedacht ist, die Rute mal zu ersetzen, da sie schon recht abgerockt ist. Die wird dann renoviert. Ich liebäugle mit einer Korum in 2 lbs. 2 pcs. - mit vergleichbarem Wurfgewicht bei 12 ft..

Mit Feederruten stehe ich irgendwie dabei auf Kriegsfuss. Bei denen schmeckt mir meistens die Aktion nicht. Zu unausgewogen und vor allem in der unteren Hälfte viel zu hart. Mir sagt dieses XXl Feedern nicht zu. Ich stehe mehr auf den englischen Weg und weichere Aktionen. Außerdem finde ich hier auch keinen Grund ewig weit draußen, "im Strom" zu fischen. Da bin ich dann wieder etwas eigen...


----------



## Andal

@alexpp dieser Film zeigt eigentlich recht gut, welchen Style ich auf Barben bevorzuge....


----------



## Matrix85

Wunderschönes angeln am kleinen Fluss. Macht bestimmt eine Menge Spaß. 
Wie schonend und respektvoll die Engländer die Fische behandeln ist bemerkenswert. 
Auch einer der Gründe warum man dort noch so gut fangen kann


----------



## Andal

Genau so kann man sich auch am Großen Fluss benehmen und auch so angeln.


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Genau so kann man sich auch am Großen Fluss benehmen und auch so angeln.


So benehmen wäre mal ein echter Fortschritt. 
Mit den kurzen Ruten ist es nicht einfach über die steinpackung zu kommen, da ist dann große Hänger Gefahr


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Dass man in England besser fängt als hier, bestreiten zuerst die Engländer - die Fische sind kleiner und weniger zahlreich.. .
Zum Barbeln: Tut euch und dem Fisch den Gefallen und fischt nicht dünner als 0,18/0,20er. Auch wenn man große Barben im Rhein mit 0,14er Vorfach durchaus fangen kann, dauert der Drill dermaßen lange, dass der Fisch danach so ziehmlich am Ende ist.. .
Am 0,18er, besser 0,20er Vorfach kann man ordentlich Druck machen und den Drill in erträglicher Zeit beenden.
Als Rute kann man, auch wenn einige das sicherlich nicht gerne hören, so ziehmlich ALLES nehmen, was dem Vorfach angemessen ist - also keine 400gr Picker mit 0,18er Vorfach.. . Eigentlich wird die Stärke der Rute lediglich vom zu werfenden Gewicht abhängig - richtig grosse Barben habe ich auch schon mit L-Spinnen der 15gr Klasse gefangen.


----------



## Matrix85

So ist das bei uns :


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> So benehmen wäre mal ein echter Fortschritt.
> Mit den kurzen Ruten ist es nicht einfach über die steinpackung zu kommen, da ist dann große Hänger Gefahr


Kurbeln, du musst kurbeln, dann geht es auch ohne Hänger! 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Dass man in England besser fängt als hier, bestreiten zuerst die Engländer - die Fische sind kleiner und weniger zahlreich.. .
> Zum Barbeln: Tut euch und dem Fisch den Gefallen und fischt nicht dünner als 0,18/0,20er. Auch wenn man große Barben im Rhein mit 0,14er Vorfach durchaus fangen kann, dauert der Drill dermaßen lange, dass der Fisch danach so ziehmlich am Ende ist.. .
> Am 0,18er, besser 0,20er Vorfach kann man ordentlich Druck machen und den Drill in erträglicher Zeit beenden.
> Als Rute kann man, auch wenn einige das sicherlich nicht gerne hören, so ziehmlich ALLES nehmen, was dem Vorfach angemessen ist - also keine 400gr Picker mit 0,18er Vorfach.. . Eigentlich wird die Stärke der Rute lediglich vom zu werfenden Gewicht abhängig - richtig grosse Barben habe ich auch schon mit L-Spinnen der 15gr Klasse gefangen.


Schnur mit min. 8 lbs., Vorfach gleich, oder etwas weniger und man hat keine Probleme - die Barben auch nicht. Selbst wenn man bis zur 20 lbs. Klasse hochgeht, wird es die Fische nicht stören. Nur hat man dann halt auch viel mehr Druck auf der Schnur, muss schwerer fischen...


----------



## Matrix85

@rhinefisher , geb ich dir recht. 
Aber das set up muss schon stimmen, dann macht es auch mehr Spaß. 
Unter 20er Vorfach auf Barbe macht es nicht viel Sinn, außer vielleicht beim Stippen mit entsprechendem Gummizug


----------



## phirania

Matrix85 schrieb:


> So ist das bei uns :



Gibt es da jetzt noch Fische...?


----------



## Matrix85

phirania schrieb:


> Gibt es da jetzt noch Fische...?


Hat das was mit dem benehmen zu tun?


----------



## phirania

Schätze mal wohl...
Schon krass das da Fische am Ufer liegen die anscheinend noch leben / zappeln.


----------



## Matrix85

phirania schrieb:


> Schätze mal wohl...
> Schon krass das da Fische am Ufer liegen die anscheinend noch leben / zappeln.


Ja, das ist leider Gang und gebe. 
Das ist ja ein älteres Video, aber mittlerweile ist es schlimmer geworden


----------



## alexpp

phirania schrieb:


> Gibt es da jetzt noch Fische...?


Vermutlich nicht mehr, @Matrix85 hatte zuletzt keine Barbe gefangen und war sehr enttäuscht.
Sicherheitshalber schaue ich gleich nochmal in den Fischereierlaubnisschein, ob ich überhaupt noch einen Fisch aus dem Rhein entnehmen darf.


----------



## Matrix85

Hit you with the cold Shoulder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Schön, schön, schön, schön, schöööööööööööööööööööööööön.

Da schaue ich in meine Thermoskanne mit speziellen Testweizen und einer raffinierten Idee, da ist das Ding doch tatsächlich in der Nacht explodiert. Das erste Mal seit 4 Jahren ist mir sowas passiert. Klasse, die eigenen Tipps auf dem Blog nicht eingehalten   .

Dann habe ich heute richtig viele Optionen zum Angeln. Pellets schießen und Bread Punch. Aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiai


----------



## Welpi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann habe ich heute richtig viele Optionen zum Angeln. Pellets schießen und Bread Punch. Aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiai



Und als Ironie des Schicksal wird Dich genau dieses heute zu Sternstunden führen...


----------



## Tobias85

Herr Fantastic, also warum machen sie den auch sowas? Tzz, tzz, tzz...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Welpi schrieb:


> Und als Ironie des Schicksal wird Dich genau dieses heute zu Sternstunden führen...



Aber keine neue Thermoskanne. 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Herr Fantastic, also warum machen sie den auch sowas? Tzz, tzz, tzz...



Das war ein ungeplanter Aprilscherz!


----------



## Tobias85

Aber scheint ja nur oben gebrochen zu sein...Scherben und Weizen raussammeln bis unter die Bruchkante und dann den Restweizen auskippen? Vielleicht nochmal nach Glasresten durchsuchen? Ich habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt..wie tausend kleine Splitter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber scheint ja nur oben gebrochen zu sein...Scherben und Weizen raussammeln bis unter die Bruchkante und dann den Restweizen auskippen? Vielleicht nochmal nach Glasresten durchsuchen? Ich habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt..wie tausend kleine Splitter.



O.O

Du siehst doch nur den Hals der Isolierung, darunter ist doch alles zersprengt. Da ist nichts mit Absammeln, geschweige denn mit den Fingern das Ding rauswühlen. Ich habe keine Lust mir die Finger aufzuschneiden. Zumal der Weizen nicht mehr gequollen ist, ist noch zu fest.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust mir die Finger aufzuschneiden.



Na nicht mit den Fingern, mit nem Löffel oder so 

Ok, für mich sah es so aus, als ob nur der obere Teil abgesprengt ist und man hinten die Kante des noch vermeintlich intakten Unterteils sieht. Wenn nicht, dann ist natürlich murksch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na nicht mit den Fingern, mit nem Löffel oder so
> 
> Ok, für mich sah es so aus, als ob nur der obere Teil abgesprengt ist und man hinten die Kante des noch vermeintlich intakten Unterteils sieht. Wenn nicht, dann ist natürlich murksch.



Nee du, richtig viele kleine Scherben. Ich meine mal, die Kanne ist auch schon seit 4 Jahren in der Benutzung. Interessant aber, was sich hinter der Isolierung alles sammelt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sieh es positiv FF, jetzt ist der passende Zeitpunkt, um sich ne Metall-TK zuzulegen. Die ist zwar nicht so vintage, aber sie explodiert auch nicht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sieh es positiv FF, jetzt ist der passende Zeitpunkt, um sich ne Metall-TK zuzulegen. Die ist zwar nicht so vintage, aber sie explodiert auch nicht?



Ich renne morgen mal zum Sonderposten direkt vor der Tür. Ich meine mal, die Isolierung bei zu großem Innendruck geht wohl immer in die Knie. Ich ärgere mich nur, weil der Weizen heute essentiell war. Jetzt kann ich nur noch das Futter "umbauen" und die Leinsamen tanzen lassen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem einen heftigen Brassentanz (oder auf was geht es) um die goldenen Leinsamen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem einen heftigen Brassentanz (oder auf was geht es) um die goldenen Leinsamen.



Weißfisch 2 Handbreit über Grund. Knapp über den Brassen und Schleien hinweg. Ich will sehen, ob die größeren Rotaugen/Rotfedern/Alande sich über das Futter heute stellen. Geht nichts, leg ich den Köder ab. Ich hab noch nen Päckchen Würmer im Kühlschrank, nutze ich dann als Notoption.

Petri Dank!


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt fängst Du an zu schummeln und willst mit Würmer angeln. 

Trotzdem einen erfolgreichen Ansitz auf die Rotaugen und Rotfedern.

LG Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach jungs mein Spaziergang war schön aber leider fischlos. Aber waren auch schwere Bedingungen für die Pin auch wenn ich mich mit dem werfen zusehends weniger dumm anstelle. Einen Biss gabs und den habe ich versemmelt, mein Hund war mit dem angebunden sein nicht einverstanden und hat randaliert bis der Karabiner der Leine brach und ansonsten wurden Tulip und Maden verschmäht.
Schade aber immerhin am Wasser gewesen und kaum Tüddel gehabt. Zu der China Pin (blöder Name, ich bitte um Vorschläge - Landgräfin? Baronesse? Freiherrin?) kann ich nur sagen, dass sie exzellent läuft und scheinbar weniger großen Appetit auf Schnur als die Emperor hat. Die Rolle war ein guter Fang!
Mein Trottinggürtel ist en guter Anfang aber ich muss meine Nubbsies samt Kistchen noch optimieren. War schön, alles am Mann zu tragen außer Rute und Kescher.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, ja, die Brut- und Setzzeit. Versteht mein Ferdinand auch nicht 
Zur Namensfindung: Wie wäre es mit Qiè? Das ist Chinesisch und steht für Konkubine. Ich finde das passt, geht es doch nicht nur um schnöde Dienstleistung, sondern auch um gesellschaftliche Begleitung. Und wenn die Chinapin nicht offiziell zeigen will, kann man sie wie eine Konkubine verstecken, ohne dass sie sauer ist.


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schade aber immerhin am Wasser gewesen und kaum Tüddel gehabt. Zu der China Pin (blöder Name, ich bitte um Vorschläge - Landgräfin? Baronesse? Freiherrin?) kann ich nur sagen, dass sie exzellent läuft und scheinbar weniger großen Appetit auf Schnur als die Emperor hat. Die Rolle war ein guter Fang!


Oje die Namenssuche, war schon zu meinen Rollenspiel-Zeiten das was am meisten Zeit verbraucht hat 
Aber da gebe ich @Wuemmehunter recht, ein Asiatisch angehauchter Name würde dazu passen. Da sind nur meine Sprachkenntnisse unzureichend...


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunters Vorschlag gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Er ist sehr treffend, dennoch respektvoll und wird auch auf wunderbare Weise ihrem Migrationshintergrund gerecht.

Einzig die nicht gleich ersichtliche Aussprache wäre ein kleines Manko...


----------



## Mikesch

Warum nicht huángfēi oder wángfēi ?

Ist ein bisschen edler.


----------



## Kochtopf

mikesch schrieb:


> Warum nicht huángfēi oder wángfēi ?
> 
> Ist ein bisschen edler.


Weil die Rolle 40 € kostet, da wäre im Vergleich zu anderen Pins chāngjì durchaus angemessen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Klasse, so sollten wir sie nennen


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil die Rolle 40 € kostet, da wäre im Vergleich zu anderen Pins chāngjì durchaus angemessen


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube meine chāngjì nenne ich chub lee - Zielfisch und Popkultureller Hint in einem


----------



## Andal

Meine allererst Pin hieß "Drecksau" - weil sie, ich, wir beide damit die tollsten Vogelnester und Knoten fabriziert haben...


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu der China Pin (blöder Name, ich bitte um Vorschläge - Landgräfin? Baronesse?



Nenne sie doch einfach liebevoll Ping Pong .....


----------



## phirania

Heute am Wasser die neue Kamera ausprobiert....
Da heisst es noch ein wenig Üben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

2 Handbreit über Grund, aber auch nicht länger als zwei Hände breit. So ist dat wohl, wenn die Brotflocken tanzen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da ist offenbar der Notfallplan gut aufgegangen. Fangglück im Futterunglück. Petri,  FF.


----------



## Tricast

Petri ÖFFÖFF!

Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Petri Dank Männers!


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Öfföff! Wer weiss wie es mit Weizen gelaufen wäre


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 2 Handbreit über Grund, aber auch nicht länger als zwei Hände breit. So ist dat wohl, wenn die Brotflocken tanzen.


Petri zum Fang,und so sieht ein glücklicher Angler aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Öfföff! Wer weiss wie es mit Weizen gelaufen wäre



Definitiv besser. 



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang,und so sieht ein glücklicher Angler aus.



Yawolla.


----------



## Matrix85

@Fantastic Fishing petri heil. 
Super gefangen, war bestimmt nicht einfach heute


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing petri heil.
> Super gefangen, war bestimmt nicht einfach heute



Dat war heute absolute Scheisse. Die Fische haben einfach bescheiden Spitz gebissen, das ging mir richtig auf den Sack. Das Wetter hat sich auch stündlich gewechselt. Da fand ich die kleinen "Silvers" ganz willkommen. Nächster Versuch Donnerstag.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri! 

Ich kam heute im Supermarkt zufällig an den Wurstkonserve vorbei und dachte mir warum nicht. Zack, Dose Tulip eingepackt und kurz an den großen Bach gefahren. Mein isher erster und letzter Versuch mit Frühstücksfleisch ist ja damals grandios gescheitert, aber das schiebe ich immer noch auf falsche Platzwahl. Heute ging zwar auch nicht viel, aber immerhin mein erster Tulip-Döbel und mit 33cm mein drittgrößter gemessener ever.






Ganz zufrieden war ich wieder nicht mit der Bisserkennung und dem Anschlagen, habe aber einen Schuldigen ausgemacht: Meine eigentlich ziemlich feine Pickerspitze und meine 5g schweren Bleie harmonieren nicht miteinander, Kaum ist die Spitze 2cm gespannt, rutscht schon das Blei über den Grund und die Spitze steht wieder grade. Wenn die Döbel beissen, zuppeln sie also wohl fast sofort auch das Blei über den unebenen Grund. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das den Döbeln eher auf die Fresslaune schlägt, als der gleichmäßige Widerstand der Pickerspitze. Jedenfalls werde ich es beim nächsten mal mit schwereren Bleien probieren, dann sind die Bisse vielleicht auch deutlicher und ich habe mehr Zeit zum anschlagen.


Zwei generelle Fragen hab ich an euch mal: An meinem Bach geht Abends die Post ab im Wasser, ob das nun nur Döbel sind oder Barsche erkennt man nicht, aber es zieht mich deswegen vornehms gegen Abend an diese Bach. Habt ihr bei euren Gewässern besondere Fresszeiten der Döbel ausmachen können oder beißen sie bei euch den ganzen Tag gleich gut?

Und: Tulip - nur im kalten Wasser gut oder auch brauchbar im Sommer?


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri lieber Tobmaster!
Statt richtig zu spannen probiere es mal mit nem kleinen Schnurbogen, @Andal hat das schon das ein oder andere mal gut erklärt.  tulip geht auch bis in den Sommer rein aber ich kann mur empfehlen es etwas vorzubereiten damit es besser hält


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, Kochtopf...beim Schnurbogen klingelt was bei mir


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 2 Handbreit über Grund, aber auch nicht länger als zwei Hände breit. So ist dat wohl, wenn die Brotflocken tanzen.



Petri
Fette Beute,hat sich ja gelohnt...


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 2 Handbreit über Grund, aber auch nicht länger als zwei Hände breit. So ist dat wohl, wenn die Brotflocken tanzen


Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Petri. Schönes Bild. Danke

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tulip - nur im kalten Wasser gut oder auch brauchbar im Sommer?


Es gibt auch Autoren, die bei warmem Wasser direkt auf Stückchen von schierem Fleisch schwören. Selber habe ich es bisher noch nicht probiert. Halten wird es aber garantiert besser.

Was den Schnurbogen angeht, so ist auf jeden Fall die Bissanzeige deutlicher und es bleiben auch mehr Fische gut hängen. Auswerfen, straffen und wieder einen bis anderthalb Meter freigeben.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Heute ging zwar auch nicht viel, aber immerhin mein erster Tulip-Döbel und mit 33cm mein drittgrößter gemessener ever.


Ein dickes Döbelpetri. Zumindest warst du aus dem Schneider.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Was den Schnurbogen angeht, so ist auf jeden Fall die Bissanzeige deutlicher und es bleiben auch mehr Fische gut hängen. Auswerfen, straffen und wieder einen bis anderthalb Meter freigeben.



Aye Captain, werd ich beim nächsten mal so machen. 



jason 1 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Döbelpetri. Zumindest warst du aus dem Schneider.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke


----------



## Kochtopf

Schneider sind auch Leute


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schneider sind auch Leute


Schneidern klingt so hart, nüchtern, zu sachlich. Den Franzosen machen finde ich viel liebevoller. Sich selbst und den lieben Fischen keinen unnötigen Ärger bereiten und Saint Pierre einen braven Mann sein lassen.


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schneider sind auch Leute


Oder kleine Fische.
Ein Schneider (Alburnus bipunktatus) kann schneiderfrei bedeuten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Schneidern klingt so hart, nüchtern, zu sachlich. Den Franzosen machen finde ich viel liebevoller. Sich selbst und den lieben Fischen keinen unnötigen Ärger bereiten und Saint Pierre einen braven Mann sein lassen.


Ich schneidere, 3 Jahre Französischunterricht haben eine Abneigung gegen unseren Nachbarn entstehen lassen die ich seit 18 Jahren hege und pflege


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich schneidere, 3 Jahre Französischunterricht haben eine Abneigung gegen unseren Nachbarn entstehen lassen die ich seit 18 Jahren gegen und pflege


In jungen Jahren hat man da schnell eine Abneigung gegen diese sehr feminine Sprache. Heute reut es mich, dass ich so faul war.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wohnst ja auch quasi in ostfrankreich  ich bereue nicht russisch gelernt zu haben. Aber ist auch schwierig wenn die Mutter keinerlei Sprachkenntnisse hat


----------



## Andal

Zum Glück lerne ich Sprachen sehr schnell und leicht. Das hat es ja auch in der Schule so erleichtert, das Ziel immer mit dem geringsten Aufwand zu erreichen. Dafür stehe ich mit Mathe und Konsorten in einem laufenden Kriegszustand.


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing und @Tobias85 : herzliches Petri! 
Schön, FF, daß Plan B so gut funktioniert hat trotz aller Widrigkeiten.
Und Tobias, prima Sache mit dem ersten Tulip-Döbel.

@Kochtopf : Super, daß die Pin so gut läuft und Du Deine Trotting-Ausrüstung „eindampfen” konntest. 
Und ja, Schneider sind auch Leute (Erkenntnis gewonnen durch Selbstversuch).


----------



## geomas

Mein Ausflug zum kleinen Fluß begann später als geplant, erst gegen 13.00 konnte ich die Fischis mit Liquidized Bread beglücken. 
Das Flüßchen führte wenig Wasser, immerhin war es nicht glasklar, sondern etwas eingetrübt. Die Sonne schien, ein kräftiger Wind blies.

Die erste Angelstelle war ein Schuß in den Ofen, 





...an der zweiten Stelle ^ gab es dann doch schnell den typisch nervösen Plötz-Biß, leider versemmelt.
Auch die nächsten beiden Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten. Dann war leider Schluß mit den Bissen, ich zog weiter.





Beangelt hab ich Stellen, die tiefer schienen und Deckung für die Fische boten.
Hier tat sich nix. Immerhin konnte ich erneut Rotmilane, Kraniche und Rehe beobachten.
Erstmals an dem Flüßchen überhaupt konnte ich Schwarzkittel weder sehen noch hören.





Etwa 80m weiter gab es dann den Entschneiderungs-Plötz von geschätzt 12 oder 13cm Kürze.
Zum Glück waren keine Rinder auf der Weide. 
Das letzte Mal an exakt dieser Stelle hatte ich Kühe im Nacken (der Weidenzaun stand ganz dicht am Wasser).





Für Städter wie mich grenzt das schon an Wildnis. Auch hier kein Biß auf Brot (und testweise Mais).

Das nächste Mal probier ichs vielleicht wieder mit tierischen Ködern, die wurden dort bislang besser angenommen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das ist aber ein hübsches Kleines Flüsschen, Geo. Ein Nebenfluss der Warnow?  Ist ähnlich strukturiert wie mein Lieblingsflüsschen. Bei mir funktioniert vegane Kost im zeitigen Frühjahr ebenfalls nur mit bescheidenem  Erfolg. Und Petri zur Entschneiderungsplötze. Auch solch ein Fischchen kann einem schom mal ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern.


----------



## Matrix85

@geomas was ein schönes Gewässer! Ich beneide jeden, der so eintolles Flüsschen vor der Tür hat. 
Petri


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 
Ein tolles Gewässer hast dir da ausgesucht. Im Sommer sicher traumhaft zum  Fischen.


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Autoren, die bei warmem Wasser direkt auf Stückchen von schierem Fleisch schwören. Selber habe ich es bisher noch nicht probiert. Halten wird es aber garantiert besser.



Hat es schonmal jemand mit Lyoner oder etwas mit ähnlicher Konsistenz probiert? Das sollte auch bei höheren Temperaturen deutlich besser am Haken halten...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Welpi schrieb:


> Hat es schonmal jemand mit Lyoner oder etwas mit ähnlicher Konsistenz probiert? Das sollte auch bei höheren Temperaturen deutlich besser am Haken halten...



Lyoner, Wienerl, Leberkäs, Knacker etc geht alles gleich gut auf Aitel und Barben.
Im Sommer hält alles auch besser wie Frühstücksfleisch.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, und ich stimme den anderen zu: Ein wirklich bezaubernder kleiner Fluss.


----------



## Andal

@geomas fast schon englisch, dein schönes Flüsslein. Maden und dezente lose Fütterung - damit macht man eigentlich das ganze Jahr über wenig falsch.

@dawurzelsepp nur zu fettig darf es nicht sein, so dass es wegschwimmt.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Zum Glück waren keine Rinder auf der Weide.



Sei froh das es keine Jungbullen sind / waren.
Bei mir in der Gegend ist  es im Sommer leider immer der Fall.
Da meide ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen diese schönen Bäche.....
Aber ein dickes Petri zu deiner Entscheiderungs Plötze.

Auch Petri an Alle Anderen die es zum Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Rechts seht ihr ein kleines naturnahes Gewässer, dass ich gerne beangeln würde. Links sehr ihr die Herde Galloway Rinder deren Leitbulle auf sowas eher keinen Bock haben dürfte. Traurig sowas


----------



## phirania

Old Englisch..


----------



## phirania

Hier noch was für Rheinangler:


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Petris und die an das Flüßchen gerichteten Komplimente!

Das nächste Mal werd ich wieder auf Wurm oder wie von Dir, Andal, vorgeschlagen, Made setzen und einen weniger sonnigen Tag wählen.
Noch weiter sollte der Pegel nicht fallen, gestern waren es gut 25cm unter Normal. Immerhin kann man bei Normal- oder Niedrigwasser die Ufer halbwegs gefahrlos begehen.
Bei Hochwasser latscht man schnell mal in ne Pfütze, die sich als tiefe, von Wildschweinen gegrabene Kuhle entpuppt und man steckt bis übers Knie in der Pampe.
Spätestens Mitte Juni wird das Flüßchen stark verkrautet sein, hoffentlich find ich dann noch die eine oder andere Lücke.

War eben bei der Buchhändlerin meines Vertrauens (keine Amazone) und hab so ein neues Buch über die Angelei in Kleinen Flüssen bestellt.
Vielleicht hab ich nach der Lektüre nicht nur Erfolg bei der Naturbeobachtung, sondern auch mal einen properen Fisch im Kescher.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 322097
> 
> Rechts seht ihr ein kleines naturnahes Gewässer, dass ich gerne beangeln würde. Links sehr ihr die Herde Galloway Rinder deren Leitbulle auf sowas eher keinen Bock haben dürfte. Traurig sowas



Findest Du keinen alternativen Zugang zum Wasser? Mit Milchkühen komm ich zur Not noch klar, Jungbullen oder gar Stieren geh ich doch lieber aus dem Weg.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Findest Du keinen alternativen Zugang zum Wasser? Mit Milchkühen komm ich zur Not noch klar, Jungbullen oder gar Stieren geh ich doch lieber aus dem Weg.


Sie befinden sich im gleichen Gehege, leider ist da Nix mit ausweichen


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sie befinden sich im gleichen Gehege, leider ist da Nix mit ausweichen



Die tun doch nichts,die wollen nur Spielen...


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sie befinden sich im gleichen Gehege, leider ist da Nix mit ausweichen



Ist das bei Dir im Dorf? Sprich doch bei ner passenden Gelegenheit mal mit dem Landwirt. Vielleicht gibts Zeiten, wo die Rinder woanders weiden oder er kann Dir anderweitig einen Zugang verschaffen. Fragen kostet nichts.

Ich hab gelegentlich mit Bauern zu tun, die die Flächen an den Gewässern bewirtschaften. Ein paar freundliche Worte brechen schnell, wenn auch nicht immer, das Eis.


----------



## geomas

Was für die Brassen-Spezis:





Raffiniert, wie die gefilmt haben. Hatten mit Sicherheit ein zweites Boot für den Kameramann am Start.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> nur zu fettig darf es nicht sein, so dass es wegschwimmt.



De Weißwurscht esse lieba selba da bleibt erna da Schnobl saba  



geomas schrieb:


> Was für die Brassen-Spezis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raffiniert, wie die gefilmt haben. Hatten mit Sicherheit ein zweites Boot für den Kameramann am Start.



Davon hab ich die DVD`s.
Der Film wo er die Barsche vor seinen Füßen im Wasser stehend fängt ist auch klasse......nicht zu vergessen mit PIN auf Karpfen


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> De Weißwurscht esse lieba selba da bleibt erna da Schnobl saba


Man könnte ja den ausgezuselten Darm mal kleingeschnitten als Hakenköder nutzen (und mit Maden anfüttern?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ist das bei Dir im Dorf? Sprich doch bei ner passenden Gelegenheit mal mit dem Landwirt. Vielleicht gibts Zeiten, wo die Rinder woanders weiden oder er kann Dir anderweitig einen Zugang verschaffen. Fragen kostet nichts.
> 
> Ich hab gelegentlich mit Bauern zu tun, die die Flächen an den Gewässern bewirtschaften. Ein paar freundliche Worte brechen schnell, wenn auch nicht immer, das Eis.


Das ist prinzipiell ne Spitzenidee, ich muss nur mal gucken, wem das Gatter und die Tiere überhaupt gehören. Könnte mir auch vorstellen  dass es der Ganzjahresstandplatz ist


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo Kochtopf

ich weiss nicht, wie das bei euch ist. Aber bei uns in Bayern gelten Pferdekoppeln und Viehweiden nicht als eingefriedete Grundstücke im Sinne des Fischereigesetzes. Das heißt: Du d*arfst* da reingehen.

Duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf: Da gibt es wohl nur eine effiziente Möglichkeit: Mit son roten Tuch den Leitbullen müde spielen! 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope Heinz


----------



## Nemo

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man könnte ja den ausgezuselten Darm mal kleingeschnitten als Hakenköder nutzen (und mit Maden anfüttern?


Das ist eigentlich eine großartige Idee und zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Lecker Futter für den Angler und Köder, die gut am Haken halten sollten, sich im Wasser nicht auflösen und nach etwas schmecken


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für die praktikablen Ratschläge @Lajos1 und @Tricast ^^


----------



## Tricast

Immer wieder gerne wenn wir helfen können.
Jedenfalls würde ich da auch nicht raufgehen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin wieder zurück vom Wasser.

Heute gabe es neben einigen Plötzen ca. 20 Döbel von 20 - 43cm Länge.....


----------



## phirania

Petri Professor
Auch wieder so ein schönes Gewässer.
Schönes Wetter und schöne Fische....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute gabe es neben einigen Plötzen ca. 20 Döbel von 20 - 43cm Länge.....



Setz bei mir nen Komma in die Längenangabe, dann krieg ich das auch hin . Wahnsinniger Bestand an Döbeln, dann aber auch sicherlich eine Hürde, selektiv größere Exemplare zu fangen. Ich meine mal, bei nem 20ger Döbel passt mein Kopf ins Maul.

Gibt es dort auch Brassen oder andere Begleitfische oder regieren dort tatsächlich die Döbel?!


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri El Professore 
dann war es doch recht kurzweiliges
Angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Setz bei mir nen Komma in die Längenangabe, dann krieg ich das auch hin . Wahnsinniger Bestand an Döbeln, dann aber auch sicherlich eine Hürde, selektiv größere Exemplare zu fangen. Ich meine mal, bei nem 20ger Döbel passt mein Kopf ins Maul.
> 
> Gibt es dort auch Brassen oder andere Begleitfische oder regieren dort tatsächlich die Döbel?!



Ja es ist tatsächlich schwierig selektiv größere zu fangen.
Die mittleren fressen auch alles in jeder Größe.
Und wenn du da einen oder zwei gefangen hast, ist die Stelle erstmal  verbrannt. Brauchste die nächsten ein, zwei Stunden nix mehr versuchen.

Hier regiert der Döbel.
Es gibt zwar noch einige Plötzen, Rotfedern, Ukeleis und gelegentlich ne Brasse oder Güster 
aber die sind alle zusammen genauso viele wie der Hauptfisch Döbel.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, 20 Stück ist ne Ansage


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man könnte ja den ausgezuselten Darm mal kleingeschnitten als Hakenköder nutzen (und mit Maden anfüttern?


Hör bloss mit Därmen auf!

Mein Vater selig kam irgendwann mal auf die Idee, dass man es ja durchaus mal mit Hühnerdärmen probieren könnte. Meine Mutter hat die dann auch von irgendwoher beschafft. Sie waren auch entleert, aber scheinbar immer noch voll des mikroskopischen Lebens und es war sommerlich warm. Als wir dann am Bach die Tupperschüssel geöffnet haben, ist uns beiden erst mal was aus dem Gesicht gefallen. Schüssel und Inhalt wurden dann unter heftigem Nachwürgen beerdigt.

Mit Gedärm werde ich keine Experimente als Köder mehr machen!!!


----------



## Tobias85

Dann doch lieber Maden züchten auf dem Balkon?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hör bloss mit Därmen auf!
> 
> Mein Vater selig kam irgendwann mal auf die Idee, dass man es ja durchaus mal mit Hühnerdärmen probieren könnte. Meine Mutter hat die dann auch von irgendwoher beschafft. Sie waren auch entleert, aber scheinbar immer noch voll des mikroskopischen Lebens und es war sommerlich warm. Als wir dann am Bach die Tupperschüssel geöffnet haben, ist uns beiden erst mal was aus dem Gesicht gefallen. Schüssel und Inhalt wurden dann unter heftigem Nachwürgen beerdigt.
> 
> Mit Gedärm werde ich keine Experimente als Köder mehr machen!!!


Das eine ist roher Darm das andere der wurstsaitling... und wer weiss wie ihr mit den Dingern gefangen hättet


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber Maden züchten auf dem Balkon?


Brave, geruchlose Dendros im Mauerkübel genügt vollkommen!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das eine ist roher Darm das andere der wurstsaitling... und wer weiss wie ihr mit den Dingern gefangen hättet


Das ist mir schon klar, wo da der Unterschied ist. Aber erzähl das mal meinem Unterbewusstsein!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn es nicht stinkt taugt die ganze Sache nix


----------



## Andal

Das war Party genug. Ist das gleiche mit den angeblich "sonnengereiften" Tintenfischen. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er das nach der Geruchsprobe noch angefasst und  an den  Haken praktiziert hat.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von  je ein dickes Petri, Professor! Das sieht auch nach einer kurzweiligen Angelei aus.


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder zurück vom Wasser.
> 
> Heute gabe es neben einigen Plötzen ca. 20 Döbel von 20 - 43cm Länge.....


Petri Prof zur schönen Strecke.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die praktikablen Ratschläge @Lajos1 und @Tricast ^^



Falls du doch auf die Weide gehst und gewinnen solltest, würde ich ein Pfund Filet nehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Jungs!

Und ich will mal öffentlich erwähnen was für ein netter Ükel der wuemmehunter ist!

Er hat mir doch tatsächlich die lang gesuchten Balzer-Seitenbibberspitze zukommen lassen und das ganz für lau.
Das finde ich ganz toll und danke dem wuemmehunter hier nochmal öffentlich!


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Prof, na das ist mal ne Strecke!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Prof, na das ist mal ne Strecke!



Jupp.
Ich war aber auch fünf Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## feederbrassen

Allmählich kristallisiert sich die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische für die Competiton heraus


----------



## geomas

So, war heute Abend für etwa 100min Netto-Angelzeit am Fluß nebenan.
Praktisch gleiche Taktik wie gestern am Flüßchen, nur Rute zarter, Schnur und Vorfach deutlich dünner (es gibt an „meiner” Angelstelle keine UW-Hindernisse).
Also Liquidized Bread im Micro-Drahtkorb, Breadpunch am 12 Gamakatsu, feste Seitenarmmontage.
Es ging wieder Ratz-Batz mit den Bissen. Vier Plötz schnell hintereinander weg (die beiden besten hatten gut 29cm, gar nicht übel für diese Angelstelle), dann kamen zwei Güstern, dann wieder Plötz, aber alle deutlich kleiner. Hab nach ner Weile mal den Swimfeeder gegen ne kleine Bomb getauscht, gab praktisch auch fast sofort einen Biß. Ganz zum Schluß noch mal der Test Bomb +  Maiskorn, auch hier kam ein Biß fast „instant”. Also die Fischis sind sehr aktiv im Fluß nebenan.
Wirklich kurzweiliges Angeln.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke Jungs!
> 
> Und ich will mal öffentlich erwähnen was für ein netter Ükel der wuemmehunter ist!
> 
> Er hat mir doch tatsächlich die lang gesuchten Balzer-Seitenbibberspitze zukommen lassen und das ganz für lau.
> Das finde ich ganz toll und danke dem wuemmehunter hier nochmal öffentlich!


Dafür nicht, wie der Bremer sagt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Wirklich kurzweiliges Angeln.


Petri! Ihr fangt und ich hocke hier im Zug auf dem Weg nach Bremen. Aber Freitag mache ich Homeoffice, dann ergibt sich hoffentlich auch die Möglichkeit, die Mittagspause etwas auszudehnen


----------



## geomas

^ Petri dank! Und viel Erfolg für die lange Mittagspause am Freitag.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: es gab, wie auch neulich an gleicher Stelle, kaum Fische mit Metazerkarien-Befall. 
Das sah die Jahre zuvor ganz anders aus. Wieso, weshalb, warum - ich hab keinen Schimmer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Falls du doch auf die Weide gehst und gewinnen solltest, würde ich ein Pfund Filet nehmen.


Ich glaube daran, durch das Verspeisen meines Gegners seine Kraft  in mich aufzunehmen. Ich brauche Salz, Pfeffer und ein gutes Besteck


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Georg!


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube daran, durch das Verspeisen meines Gegners seine Kraft  in mich aufzunehmen. Ich brauche Salz, Pfeffer und ein gutes Besteck



Die Hörner des Stiers kannst Du evtl. mörsern und Dir durch die Nase ziehen. Profis nehmen ein Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen dazu, für die Dinger gibts ja sonst keine vernünftige Verwendung...


----------



## Kochtopf

@Professor Tinca und @geomas und alle die ich vergessen habe: Petri Heil! Schöne Strecke lieber Prof und interessant mit dem Metazerkarien-Befall, kann mich noch lebhaft an die gescheckten Plötzen erinnern


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Die Hörner des Stiers kannst Du evtl. mörsern und Dir durch die Nase ziehen. Profis nehmen ein Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen dazu, für die Dinger gibts ja sonst keine vernünftige Verwendung...


Haha, da hast du recht. Nehme glaube seit zwei Jahren keine mehr, merke keinen Unterschied im Tüddel und bilde mir ein dass die Montage viel leichter abläuft


----------



## geomas

...nochmals Petri Dank!

Hab noch Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen von meiner allerersten Mail-Order-Bestellung so Mitte der 90er Jahre. Ich hab die testweise benutzt, konnte keinen Gefallen daran finden, seit über20 Jahren ruhen die Dinger in Plano-Boxen auf dem Dachboden.

Ganz ähnliches Thema: hab mir von der Stippermesse Running-Rig-Kits („small”) von Korum mitgebracht. 
Ab welcher Schnurstärke fischt Ihr mit derartigen Nubsies? So von 0,20/0,22er Schnur aufwärts?
Also beim ganz leichten Fischen kann ich mir einen gewinnbringenden Einsatz nicht vorstellen.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, war heute Abend für etwa 100min Netto-Angelzeit am Fluß nebenan.
> Praktisch gleiche Taktik wie gestern am Flüßchen, nur Rute zarter, Schnur und Vorfach deutlich dünner (es gibt an „meiner” Angelstelle keine UW-Hindernisse).
> Also Liquidized Bread im Micro-Drahtkorb, Breadpunch am 12 Gamakatsu, feste Seitenarmmontage.
> Es ging wieder Ratz-Batz mit den Bissen. Vier Plötz schnell hintereinander weg (die beiden besten hatten gut 29cm, gar nicht übel für diese Angelstelle), dann kamen zwei Güstern, dann wieder Plötz, aber alle deutlich kleiner. Hab nach ner Weile mal den Swimfeeder gegen ne kleine Bomb getauscht, gab praktisch auch fast sofort einen Biß. Ganz zum Schluß noch mal der Test Bomb +  Maiskorn, auch hier kam ein Biß fast „instant”. Also die Fischis sind sehr aktiv im Fluß nebenan.
> Wirklich kurzweiliges Angeln.



Dir auch ein dickes Petri...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ...nochmals Petri Dank!
> 
> Hab noch Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen von meiner allerersten Mail-Order-Bestellung so Mitte der 90er Jahre. Ich hab die testweise benutzt, konnte keinen Gefallen daran finden, seit über20 Jahren ruhen die Dinger in Plano-Boxen auf dem Dachboden.
> 
> Ganz ähnliches Thema: hab mir von der Stippermesse Running-Rig-Kits („small”) von Korum mitgebracht.
> Ab welcher Schnurstärke fischt Ihr mit derartigen Nubsies? So von 0,20/0,22er Schnur aufwärts?
> Also beim ganz leichten Fischen kann ich mir einen gewinnbringenden Einsatz nicht vorstellen.


Ich habe zwar noch keine praktische Erfahrung aber dafür eine großpackung Runningrigs von Mr. Ali - meine Standardalloundschnurstärke für Grundangeln beträgt monströse 0,25, ähnlich wie du kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Dinger bei deutlich unter 20er Schnur eher nichts bringen würden


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar noch keine praktische Erfahrung aber dafür eine großpackung Runningrigs von Mr. Ali - meine Standardalloundschnurstärke für Grundangeln beträgt monströse 0,25, ähnlich wie du kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Dinger bei deutlich unter 20er Schnur eher nichts bringen würden


20er bis 25er sind meine Standardstärken. Damit lässt sich sowohl sehr sensibel, als auch robust genug fischen. Man darf auch eines nie vergessen, die Maßangaben in der Literatur sind alle nicht so ganz neu. Dementsprechend die Schnüre auch deutlich dicker, als es bei den heutigen Tragkraftangeben möglich wäre. Die Fische störte es seinerzeit nicht und heute auch nicht. Der Angler hat halt den Vorteil, dass sein Tampen mehr aushält.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg!


----------



## Andal

Ja und meinen Glühstrumpf an alle Fänger!


----------



## Andal

Nachtrach.... und wenn dir das ganze zu grob vorkommt, dann sieh dir mal die ganz mordernen Karpfenmontagen an. Mehr gut sichtbaren Klimbim kann man beinahe nicht auf die wirklich derben Vorfächer packen. Trotzdem fängt das wie Sau und nicht nur Karpfen, sondern immer wieder auch als sehr vorfachscheu verschriene Arten nebenbei.


----------



## alexpp

Hat jetzt mit englisch wohl nichts zu tun: im Rhein auf Barbe werde ich beim Vorfach nicht mehr unter 0,25 gehen, kein Bock mehr gute Fische zu verlieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Hat jetzt mit englisch wohl nichts zu tun: im Rhein auf Barbe werde ich beim Vorfach nicht mehr unter 0,25 gehen, kein Bock mehr gute Fische zu verlieren.


Das klingt in meinen Augen durchaus sinnvoll


----------



## Andal

alexpp schrieb:


> Hat jetzt mit englisch wohl nichts zu tun: im Rhein auf Barbe werde ich beim Vorfach nicht mehr unter 0,25 gehen, kein Bock mehr gute Fische zu verlieren.


Da kann ich mittlerweile FC beschichtetes Mono empfehlen. Das ist estwas steifer als normales Mono, nicht so bockig wie reines FC, preiswerter und sehr abriebunanfällig.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Da kann ich mittlerweile FC beschichtetes Mono empfehlen. Das ist estwas steifer als normales Mono, nicht so bockig wie reines FC, preiswerter und sehr abriebunanfällig.



Die Abriebfeste ist der Vorteil am FC.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder zurück vom Wasser.


Petri @Professor Tinca . Ein schönes Flüsschen habt ihr da. Genug Platz ohne Hindernisse. Bei uns sieht das jetzt auch noch so aus. Aber wenn die Brennesseln und das indische Springkraut über 1 Meter hoch steht, ist das nicht mehr so toll. Da muss man schon ggf. gut frei schneiden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri @Professor Tinca . Ein schönes Flüsschen habt ihr da. Genug Platz ohne Hindernisse. Bei uns sieht das jetzt auch noch so aus. Aber wenn die Brennesseln und das indische Springkraut über 1 Meter hoch steht, ist das nicht mehr so toll. Da muss man schon ggf. gut frei schneiden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Machete - oder wie er seinen Weg ging.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Machete - oder wie er seinen Weg ging.


Amateur  - freischneider 2 takter


----------



## Jason

Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Aber ein dicker Knüppel reicht auch schon.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Amateur  - freischneider 2 takter


Zu laut, zu sperrig. Und dannach vielleicht noch Deeper, Drohnen und Futterboote?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Zu laut, zu sperrig. Und dannach vielleicht noch Deeper, Drohnen und Futterboote?


Da wo ich angle hört mich niemand fluchen- also geht auch das, habe eine wunderschöne Stelle die mit etwas todesverachtung direkt anzufahren ist - nir leider steht die Stelle ab Mai in prachtvollen Brennnesselkleid. Da ist das Ding schon Gold Wert, schlag mir da ne schneise zum angelplatz hin, das sind 5 Minuten (und Zeit ist angeln)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da wo ich angle hört mich niemand fluchen- also geht auch das, habe eine wunderschöne Stelle die mit etwas todesverachtung direkt anzufahren ist - nir leider steht die Stelle ab Mai in prachtvollen Brennnesselkleid. Da ist das Ding schon Gold Wert, schlag mir da ne schneise zum angelplatz hin, das sind 5 Minuten (und Zeit ist angeln)


Halte es diskret. Zu üppige Angelstellen ziehen die Nassauer an, wie der Rossbollen die Spatzen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Halte es diskret. Zu üppige Angelstellen ziehen die Nassauer an, wie der Rossbollen die Spatzen!


Das steht doch außer Frage (außerdem. Habe ich da noch nie jemanden gesehen), dachte da dezent am uferabgewandten Rand ein Weglein anlegen damit man es von der anderen Seite nicht sieht


----------



## Andal

...oder stingnettleproofed Klamotten und einfach durch...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder stingnettleproofed Klamotten und einfach durch...!


Das reicht nicht, hab mich da schon böse hingelegt und einen Schuh im Schlamm verloren


----------



## Andal

Na da bestätigt sich das große Wort des Jan Lock wieder. Je weiter der Weg, desto größer die Fische.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Stimmt - und stimmt auch wieder nicht! 

Viele fahren unter diesem Aspekt bis nach Norwegen..... aber ebensoviele kehren mit Kleingelumpe wieder zurück  weil se sich zu dumm angestellt haben oder nicht auf die Locals gehört haben


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Na da bestätigt sich das große Wort des Jan Lock wieder. Je weiter der Weg, desto größer die Fische.


Bei den weiten, versteckten Stellen sind auch hin und wieder kapitale Fische in Aussicht. Da ist was dran.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Hör bloss mit Därmen auf!
> 
> Mein Vater selig kam irgendwann mal auf die Idee, dass man es ja durchaus mal mit Hühnerdärmen probieren könnte. Meine Mutter hat die dann auch von irgendwoher beschafft. Sie waren auch entleert, aber scheinbar immer noch voll des mikroskopischen Lebens und es war sommerlich warm. Als wir dann am Bach die Tupperschüssel geöffnet haben, ist uns beiden erst mal was aus dem Gesicht gefallen. Schüssel und Inhalt wurden dann unter heftigem Nachwürgen beerdigt.
> 
> Mit Gedärm werde ich keine Experimente als Köder mehr machen!!!


So eine Kunststoffdose im Sommer ist auch tödlich. Der Nachbar meiner Oma hatte sie ,in den 60er Jahren, immer in Zeitungspapier eingewickelt, tlw. feucht. Wirkt fast wie ein Kühlelement. Und er hat gut damit gefangen.


----------



## thanatos

ich liebe Angelplätze die nur durch  meterhohe Brennesselwälder zu erreichen sind ,einfach durch und am Platz mit
der Machete soviel weggemäht  wie unbedingt sein muß ,da kommt kein lästiger Schwätzer und beim nächsten Besuch
sitz garantiert kein anderer Angler dort .


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> So eine Kunststoffdose im Sommer ist auch tödlich. Der Nachbar meiner Oma hatte sie ,in den 60er Jahren, immer in Zeitungspapier eingewickelt, tlw. feucht. Wirkt fast wie ein Kühlelement. Und er hat gut damit gefangen.


Ich wüßte heute auch gar nicht mehr. wo ich solche Därme herbekäme. So ein Geflügelschlachtbetrieb wäre sicher schwer begeistert, wenn einer angedackelt kommt und eine Handvoll Gekröse verlangt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca
Ein großes Aitelpetri. 

Hast du ne frische Flocke genommen oder nen Tag liegen lassen?


----------



## Andal

Laut DPD Ankündigung kommen heute die neuen Pellets. Die so ziemlich letzte Bestellung (Drennan Wide Gape Specialist Haken) sollte morgen einlaufen. Dann ist alles notwendige beisammen. Dann ist Zeit auf die Nice to have Sachen zu sparen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Ein großes Aitelpetri.
> 
> Hast du ne frische Flocke genommen oder nen Tag liegen lassen?



Immer frisch - direkt vom Bäcker.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer frisch - direkt vom Bäcker.


Genau... die müssen richtig pappig sein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer frisch - direkt vom Bäcker.



Ok, da hab ich eher andere Erfahrungen.
Die Semmel muss bei mir mindestens einen Tag in ner Plastiktüte sein damit sie schön "deugerd" wird, sprich Weicher.


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ok, da hab ich eher andere Erfahrungen.
> Die Semmel muss bei mir mindestens einen Tag in ner Plastiktüte sein damit sie schön "deugerd" wird, sprich Weicher.


Ein schlechter Bäcker spart die Tüte


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ok, da hab ich eher andere Erfahrungen.
> Die Semmel muss bei mir mindestens einen Tag in ner Plastiktüte sein damit sie schön "deugerd" wird, sprich Weicher.


Das trifft zu, wenn man mit der Kruste fischen will. Für die Flocke so frisch wie möglich. Und für uns Bayern: Krustl und Molln!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein schlechter Bäcker spart die Tüte


Semmeln gibts ja überall nur in der Papierstranitzen..... außer beim Aldi, die haben so einen Mischtüte. Aber die Semmeln vom Aldi kann man eh für nix brauchen.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Semmeln gibts ja überall nur in der Papierstranitzen..... außer beim Aldi, die haben so einen Mischtüte. Aber die Semmeln vom Aldi kann man eh für nix brauchen.


Doch, zum beschmeissen von unliebsamen Besuchern. Die fallen soweit ich weiss nicht unters Waffengesetz. 
Und nach halben Tag liegen lassen sind die schön fest dass es weh tut


----------



## Andal

Auf unsere Zusteller ist eben Verlass. Schnell, pünktlich, freundlich und alle der Landessprache mächtig. 

2 kg 14 mm Halibutpellets, mit Loch in hell und dunkel. Das wird die Barben freuen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Doch, zum beschmeissen von unliebsamen Besuchern. Die fallen soweit ich weiss nicht unters Waffengesetz.
> Und nach halben Tag liegen lassen sind die schön fest dass es weh tut


Wichtig ist, dass du dabei unter 7,5 Joule zu bleiben xD


----------



## geomas

^^ bei vorgebohrten, bunten Pellets muß ich immer an Bastelstunde im Kindergarten denken. „Schöne Kette hast Du da - Heilbutt oder Krill?”.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Das war Party genug. Ist das gleiche mit den angeblich "sonnengereiften" Tintenfischen. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er das nach der Geruchsprobe noch angefasst und  an den  Haken praktiziert hat.



Aber locker - bis in die 90er roch es unterhalb der Putenschlachterei in Amposta dermaßen scharf; ob Du da jetzt sitinkende Hühnerdärme oder "gereifte" Calamare als Köder anbändselst, spielt gar keine Rolle, da dein Geruchssinn ohnehin tot, und dein magen leer ist...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ bei vorgebohrten, bunten Pellets muß ich immer an Bastelstunde im Kindergarten denken. „Schöne Kette hast Du da - Heilbutt oder Krill?”.


Sind wir nicht alle irgendwo Schnitzelkinder!?


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber locker - bis in die 90er roch es unterhalb der Putenschlachterei in Amposta dermaßen scharf; ob Du da jetzt sitinkende Hühnerdärme oder "gereifte" Calamare als Köder anbändselst, spielt gar keine Rolle, da dein Geruchssinn ohnehin tot, und dein magen leer ist...


Geh angeln, hamms g'sagt. De frische Luft tut dir   gut, hamms g'sagt!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Haha, da hast du recht. Nehme gl
> 
> 
> Andal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Auf unsere Zusteller ist eben Verlass. Schnell, pünktlich, freundlich und alle der Landessprache mächtig.
> 
> 2 kg 14 mm Halibutpellets, mit Loch in hell und dunkel. Das wird die Barben freuen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wie sieht Deine Montage für die Angelei mit Pellets aus? Und was ist sonst bei der Pelletanglei zu beachten? Auch das übrigens ein Köder, der für Mrs. Wuemmehunter ein no go ist. Warum? Ich hatten mal welche gekauft, die schmeckten dem Hund. Also hat sie sich davon reichlich in die Jackentasche gepackt. Natürlich haben die Teile nicht nur Geruch emittiert. Sie haben auch so "unerklärliche" Flecken verursacht !
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass du dabei unter 7,5 Joule zu bleiben xD


Pfffff, woher soll ich wissen wie viel Wurfkraft ich habe 
Wenn ein blauer Fleck bleibt als Erinnerung, war es genau richtig 
(Das soll jetzt kein Aufruf zur Gewalt sein, höchstens als Notwehr-Maßnahmen)


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Geh angeln, hamms g'sagt. De frische Luft tut dir   gut, hamms g'sagt!


Machst koan Unfug, hamms g´sagt


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Machst koan Unfug, hamms g´sagt


Wenn's an da Giggerlfabrik eh scho so muffet, dann ko ma a mit'n oidn Brot schmeiss'n...


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Ich wüßte heute auch gar nicht mehr. wo ich solche Därme herbekäme. ...


Es gibt bei mir private Hühnerhalter in der Nachbarschaft, aber ob man dann nach der Schlachtung zeitnah zum angeln kommt, bevor sich der Köder verflüssigt, ist bei mir so eine Sache.


----------



## Tricast

Kleine Flüsse - Grosse Fänge. Autor Stephan Keppler

Gerade war der Postbote da und hat mir was in den Briefkasten gelegt, eben jenes Buch auf das ich schon gewartet hatte. Ich habe es nur mal schnell überschlagen und mir vor allem die Bilder angeschaut.
Der Autor nimmt uns mit auf eine Reise zu seinem Hausgewässer die Wümme. Als Allroundangler kommt von der Stellfischrute bis zur Fliegenrute jede Angelart zum Einsatz. Das Buch ist schön gegliedert in: Kleine Flüsse Lesen - Hotspots erkennen; Die wichtigsten Methoden; Das braucht man: Ausrüstung für kleine Flüsse; das gesamte Köderspektrum nutzen; Anfüttern und Anlocken; Angeln im Frühling; Angeln im Sommer; Angeln im Herbst; Angeln im Winter. Und als Schlußwort: Die Seele des Angelns entdecken. "Kleine Flüsse sind zudem sehr gut geeignet um die Seele des Angelns entdecken. Diese Seele des Angelns steckt für mich in eben diesen Herausforderungen. Es beginnt damit, den zu beangelnden Flussabschnitt zu lesen und die richtigen Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. Die Herausforderungen setzen sich in der Wahl der richtigen Strategien, Methoden und Köder fort und finden schließlich ihren Höhepunkt darin, sich dem Fisch unauffällig zu nähern. Nur wenn alles passt, werden wir im kleinen Fluss fangen."

Für mich ein sehr schönes Buch das mit viel Herzblut geschrieben wurde.

LG Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Klasse Zusammenfassung, Heinz! Endlich mal eine Vorstellung vom Inhalt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Kleine Flüsse - Grosse Fänge. Autor Stephan Keppler
> 
> Gerade war der Postbote da und hat mir was in den Briefkasten gelegt, eben jenes Buch auf das ich schon gewartet hatte. Ich habe es nur mal schnell überschlagen und mir vor allem die Bilder angeschaut.
> Der Autor nimmt uns mit auf eine Reise zu seinem Hausgewässer die Wümme. Als Allroundangler kommt von der Stellfischrute bis zur Fliegenrute jede Angelart zum Einsatz. Das Buch ist schön gegliedert in: Kleine Flüsse Lesen - Hotspots erkennen; Die wichtigsten Methoden; Das braucht man: Ausrüstung für kleine Flüsse; das gesamte Köderspektrum nutzen; Anfüttern und Anlocken; Angeln im Frühling; Angeln im Sommer; Angeln im Herbst; Angeln im Winter. Und als Schlußwort: Die Seele des Angelns entdecken. "Kleine Flüsse sind zudem sehr gut geeignet um die Seele des Angelns entdecken. Diese Seele des Angelns steckt für mich in eben diesen Herausforderungen. Es beginnt damit, den zu beangelnden Flussabschnitt zu lesen und die richtigen Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. Die Herausforderungen setzen sich in der Wahl der richtigen Strategien, Methoden und Köder fort und finden schließlich ihren Höhepunkt darin, sich dem Fisch unauffällig zu nähern. Nur wenn alles passt, werden wir im kleinen Fluss fangen."
> 
> Für mich ein sehr schönes Buch das mit viel Herzblut geschrieben wurde.
> 
> LG Heinz


Habs mir auch mal Bestellt


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Auf unsere Zusteller ist eben Verlass. Schnell, pünktlich, freundlich und alle der Landessprache mächtig.
> 
> 2 kg 14 mm Halibutpellets, mit Loch in hell und dunkel. Das wird die Barben freuen!


Den "Auflösetest" haben sie auch gut bestanden. 8 Stunden Standzeit mit häufigem Schütteln und Rühren halten sie aus. Sind ja keine Boilies und so lange werden sie beim geplanten Fischen eh nie am Haar bleiben. Und weil sie eh recht fett sind, werde ich mir das Ölbad und die damit verbundene Sauerei beim Montieren sparen können.

Gut so!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wie sieht Deine Montage für die Pelletangelei aus?


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wie sieht Deine Montage für die Pelletangelei aus?


Ich mach dazu mal ein Foto. Ist glaube ich sinnvoller, als viel Blahblah... einen Moment Geduld bitte!


----------



## Andal

Oiso......

Ich hoffe, man kann das Bild gut erkennen.

1 x 10er Kamasan B983 an einem 26er FC-beschichteten Monovorfach. Montiert an ein Korum Run Rig Set in "S". Den Pellet wie üblich gestoppt. Zusätzlich ein kleiner Gummistopper, um die Sache zusätzlich zu fixieren. Und als kleine Sichthilfe ein Maiskorn aus reinem Gummi, auftreibend, aber so minimal, dass es egal ist - im Rhein sowieso. Der kleine Silikonschlauch dient nur dazu, den Abgang des Haares vom Hakenschenkel zu regulieren. Könnte man auch weglassen. Länge des Vorfaches normalerweise 60 - 80 cm. Verwollständigt wird das ganze durch verschiedene Futterkörbe, oder Bleie.


----------



## Andal

Ein Teil des RRS ist doppelt, dient nur der Veranschaulichung.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn's an da Giggerlfabrik eh scho so muffet, dann ko ma a mit'n oidn Brot schmeiss'n...



Mit Essen wirft man nicht


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Mit Essen wirft man nicht


Wir meinten ja das Brot und Gebäck vom ALDI.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Aldi gibts hier nicht, aber für ein Teig mit Vanille Zucker wird es doch reichen


----------



## Zander Jonny

Ich war eigentlich auf Aal aus, dann hat sich der Bengel mein tauwurm gepackt.


----------



## geomas

^ Petri heil! 
Bestätigt wieder einmal die Fängigkeit vom guten alten Tauwurm.


----------



## Andal

Der Tauwurm ist auch so ein richtiger "Abendköder" - irgendwas geht auf den immer und so gut wie kein Fisch geht nicht.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Jason

Der Tauwurm ist auch mein Favorit. Auf Aal Nachts konnte ich schon die eine oder andere maßige Bachforelle nebenbei landen.
Wenn mal eine untermaßige Forelle gebissen hat kappe ich das Vorfach und setze sie wieder ein. Diese haben meist zu tief geschluckt. Ich hoffe dann immer das sie durchkommen. Mehr kann ich für die kleinen nicht tun.
Petri heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal: Danke für das Foto samt Erläuterung. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Sehr anschaulich.

@Zander Jonny: Petri zu dem hübschen Racker der da auf Tauwurm stand. Der bestimmt einen unterhaltsamen Tanz veranstaltet.

Ich werde gegen Mittag ( erst die Arbeit) losfahren und mein Glück probieren. Beim Gewässer schwanke ich noch etwas zwischen See und Weser.


----------



## Andal

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu der gezeigten Montage:

Ich drücke die Widerhaken gerne an. Barben geben im Drill alles und da muss es dann nicht sein, dass man ewig herumzerrt, nur um den Haken zu lösen. Beim Niederdrücken entsteht eine kleine Wulst, die den Fisch zuverlässig hält. Zudem hat man im Fluss eh immer ausreichend Spannung auf der Schnur.

Vielleicht fragen sich auch Kollegen, warum ich auf ein Run Rig setze und nicht ein Bolt Rig benütze.
Gegen die Gewichte von Futterkörben, oder Bleien gibt es genügend Widerstand, um den Haken gut zu setzen und in Verbindung mit einem nicht zu leicht eingestellen Freilauf, QD, oder nur der Rollenbremse zweimal. Bei einem Bolt Rig sitzt mir einfach das Gewicht zu fix auf der Schnur. Bei steinigem Grund habe ich damit mehr Hänger, als mit den filigraneren Freilaufmontagen. Warum das so ist, weiss ich nicht, ich reagiere nur darauf. Auch bilde ich mir ein, dass es mit fixen Montagen mehr Drillaussteiger gibt. Und: Die Ruten gehen so garantiert nicht fliegen!

Auch an stehenden Gewässern gehe ich immer mehr zu semifixed, oder gleich freilaufenden Montagen beim Hair Rig über. Hier sind die Vorfächer ja deutlich kürzer und es gibt dann mit den festen Montagen mehr Aussteiger. Hier denke ich, dass das feste Blei den Fischen als Aushebelhilfe dient. Das kann man mit freien Gewichten ja vermeiden. Man muss eben etwas anders spannen, oder schneller an der Rute sein...

Just my 2 Cents... aber ich fahre damit nicht ungut!


----------



## phirania

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich auf Aal aus, dann hat sich der Bengel mein tauwurm gepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 322181



Von mir auch Petri zum schönen Beifang.


----------



## exil-dithschi

jo, da wo die friedlichen sich im frühjahr tummeln, ist der aal nicht weit.
so zumindest die theorie.
punkt eins, ok, punkt zwei, mäntelchen des schweigens...
immerhin waren oma und enkelin mal  wieder gemeinsam los...


----------



## Zander Jonny

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jo, da wo die friedlichen sich im frühjahr tummeln, ist der aal nicht weit.
> so zumindest die theorie.
> punkt eins, ok, punkt zwei, mäntelchen des schweigens...
> immerhin waren oma und enkelin mal  wieder gemeinsam los...



Ich hatte mir gestern auch mehr erhofft. Beim nächsten mal wird es hoffentlich was aaliges geben.


----------



## Andal

So... die Pflicht ist damit erfüllt. Wenn jetzt noch was kommt, dann ist es die Kür, Freistil... oder reine Gier!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu der gezeigten Montage:


Das Korum Rig setze ich nach deiner Empfehlung  jetzt ja auch schon ein paar Tage ein und ich fange damit nach einigem Experimentieren/Abstimmen nun sogar gut.
Wie machst Du Dir aber das Montieren einfach, also das angeltägliche Auf und Abbauen? Also nicht eine halbe Stunden aufbauen/tüdeln usw.

Ich habe bei mitgeführten vielen Ruten die demontiert (hier sogar 3tlg) im Futteral.
Da mag ich keine Haken mehr dran, gehen zu gerne in den derbe festen Futteralstoff (oder in den Finger), die müssen also ab.
Aber nächstes mal wieder dran.
Zusätzlicher Einhänger wie beim Spinnen oder groben Grundfischen hat für mein Gefühl auch keinen Platz, zumal ich wirklich sehr viel Gemülle und Unrat unter Wasser habe, auch dauernd Hänger - und nun hoffentlich nur noch Hakenabrisse.
Den Haken im Verbindungswirbel eingeschlauft und das Gummiröhrchen darüber geschoben angelt sich sehr gut, die Abhaltung des Vorfachs ist echt betriebssicher.
Mit Hilfsnadel montiert sich leichter. Aber so abends im dunkeln den Haken wieder rausschlaufen, um die Rute "unscharf" zu schalten, ist nervig ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht fragen sich auch Kollegen, warum ich auf ein Run Rig setze und nicht ein Bolt Rig benütze.
> Gegen die Gewichte von Futterkörben, oder Bleien gibt es genügend Widerstand, um den Haken gut zu setzen und in Verbindung mit einem nicht zu leicht eingestellen Freilauf, QD, oder nur der Rollenbremse zweimal. Bei einem Bolt Rig sitzt mir einfach das Gewicht zu fix auf der Schnur. Bei steinigem Grund habe ich damit mehr Hänger, als mit den filigraneren Freilaufmontagen. Warum das so ist, weiss ich nicht, ich reagiere nur darauf.


Schlabberig labberig verhängt sich anscheinend immer weniger. Siehe den Bericht von Minimax zu seinem alternativen Sinker oder die Geschichte mit den Einhängebleiköpfen beim Gufieren. Ich meine da hattest Du sogar einen Beitrag von.


----------



## Hering 58

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich auf Aal aus, dann hat sich der Bengel mein tauwurm gepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 322181


Petri zum Beifang.Der gute alte Tau wurm reist alles raus.


----------



## Andal

Blei und/oder Futterkorb aushängen, abstecken, die beiden Rutenteile mit Ringerl vom alten Radlschlauch zusammen... und die paar hundert Meter heimgehen. Sonst baue ich immer komplett ab. Es ist ja mit den Nubsies genau nur ein Knoten, am Quick Change Wirbel oben zu binden. Vorfach und Nubsies ins Schachterl und gut isses.

Durch meine Sehprobleme lasse ich eh so viel beisammen, wie es nur geht.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schlabberig labberig verhängt sich anscheinend immer weniger. Siehe den Bericht von Minimax zu seinem alternativen Sinker oder die Geschichte mit den Einhängebleiköpfen beim Gufieren. Ich meine da hattest Du sogar einen Beitrag von.


Bei den Chebus und den normalen Jighaken ist es das gleiche. Locker hängt weniger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jau, dann ist der eine Schnitt dort am sinnvollsten, das Schlauchdurchziehen entfällt.


Andal schrieb:


> lasse ich eh so viel beisammen, wie es nur geht.


Habe ich mir bei der obigen Montage schon so in der Richtung gedacht!
Hast du nur eine oder nur zwei Ruten mit am Wasser?


----------



## Andal

Am Rhein immer nur eine. Lieber mit der konzentriert fischen, als stricken müssen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich schleppe meist das große Futteral mit viel Inhalt mit, dann kann man wechseln, probieren, aber ich muss nun gerade auch ziemlich weit zum Fluss fahren. Wichtig sind vor allem unterschiedliche Rutenlängen, 3m bis 6m.
Eine Spinne dabei hat mir in der Raubfischzeit schon Sternstunden beschert, wenn man Räuberscharen mit dem Füttern angelockt und konzentriert hat.


----------



## exil-dithschi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> wenn man Räuberscharen mit dem Füttern angelockt und konzentriert hat.


und zum verrecken, was für ein wunder, keinen köderfisch bekommt, jo.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Da reicht es öfter mal, dass man einen kleinen Wobbler (floating) nur aufs Wasser wirft und ein paar Sekunden wartet! 
So man denn dabei hat. Anscheinend wissen die Fische, wann vom unbewaffneten Angler keine Gefahr ausgeht  und treiben es dann so richtig schamlos vis-a-vis mit nur dann gesehenen Aktionen!


----------



## exil-dithschi

genau, so man sie denn dabei hat, ich habe seither immer 'ne handvoll frostfischchen dabei.


----------



## exil-dithschi

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir gestern auch mehr erhofft. Beim nächsten mal wird es hoffentlich was aaliges geben.


mein nächstes mal ist zum glück schon gleich, leider hab' ich morgen tagbereitschaft, aber bis 01:00 ist pflicht.


----------



## Zander Jonny

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> mein nächstes mal ist zum glück schon gleich, leider hab' ich morgen tagbereitschaft, aber bis 01:00 ist pflicht.



Cool, Petri


----------



## dawurzelsepp

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jo, da wo die friedlichen sich im frühjahr tummeln, ist der aal nicht weit.
> so zumindest die theorie.
> punkt eins, ok, punkt zwei, mäntelchen des schweigens...
> immerhin waren oma und enkelin mal  wieder gemeinsam los...



Petri zu den Fischen. Nette Rollen Kombi hast mitgenommen. 
Kannst du evtl deine Erfahrungen zu der neuen Sigma teilen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jo, da wo die friedlichen sich im frühjahr tummeln


Wie bekommst du die Bilder eigentlich so hinein, dass die klein sind und bei anklicken groß?
Ich bekomme nur entweder oder hin, über den Beitragseditor.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, ich bin auch wieder zurück. Aus der verlängerten Mittagspause ist eine nach hinten geschobene Mittagspause mit anschließendem Feierabend am See geworden. Der lag richtig ruhig da, es gab viele verheißungsvollen Ringe an der Wasseroberfläche, aber außer einigen ausgelutschten Maden (die ich am Madenring angeboten habe) keinerlei Kontakte. Habe mit zwei Ruten auf Schleie gefischt. Die eine als Grundmontage mit besagten Madenring, die andere als klassische Liftmontage mit einem kleinen Tauwurm. Die fehlenden Bisse wundern mich etwas, immerhin hat der See schon 11 Grad Wassertemperatur. Aber irgendwie tue ich mich ohnehin schwer, mit der Stillwasserangelei. Morgen geht es wieder an den kleinen Fluss.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hast du evtl. auch mal die Temperatur in der Tiefe gemessen?? Letzten Sonntag bei uns am See 11 Grad oben, alle Karpfen am Sonnenbaden  und unten nur noch 6 Grad und keine Bisse. Habe mich auch auf die obere Temperatur eingeschossen und war dann doch ein wenig verwundert, das es in 3 mtr Tiefe erheblich kälter war trotz Wellen und Wind, der in der passenden Richtung stand.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin guter Dinge, heute kam das Ergebnis - keine nachgewiesenen Asbestfasern ist der Kontrollprobe, wir können jetzt also anfangen alle Möbel etc. Zu reinigen und rein zu bringen. Zudem treffe ich morgen vermutlich @jason 1  auf nem Angelflohmarkt, gehe danach zum Anangeln meines Vereines und danach zum aalärgern an die Fulda, vielleicht ist noch ein Döbel drin. Gesundheitlich fast so gut wie neu, das wird super.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für den Tipp! Muss mir mal wieder ein Thermometer besorgen, das ich auf Tauchfahrt schicken kann. Aber das könnte es es sein.


----------



## geomas

@exil-dithschi : Petri zum Beifang. Die Sigma-Oma ist schöner die Enkelin...

@Wuemmehunter : Hoffentlich (oder: Sicherlich!) klappts dann am kleinen Fluß. 

@Kochtopf : na, das sind ja sehr gute Nachrichten in Sachen Asbestos und Gesundheit! Viel Erfolg morgen auf dem Flohmarkt und natürlich an den Gewässern!


----------



## geomas

War mit einem sehr kümmerlichen Rest Liquidized Bread, älterem Dosenmais (begann klebrig zu werden) und einer der alten ABU-Schwingspitzruten kurz am Fluß nebenan.
Das Wetter war schon sehr frühlingshaft, die üblichen Gruppen Kids mit reichlich Getränken und „Musik” sorgten für Stimmung auf den Grünflächen, Wassersportler mit Riemen, Ruder, Paddel zogen ihre Bahnen.

War an einer anderen Stelle als zuletzt, etwa 80m weiter. Ganz einfache feste Seitenarm-Montage, 14er blauer LS2210 für Mais, Mini-Swimfeeder für den traurigen Restbestand an LB.
Gab auch ziemlich schnell einen Biß, Plötz von gut 20cm. Das nächste Rotauge war größer, etwa 30cm lang, stämmig und damit schon so ziemlich ein Top-Rutilus für diese so oft von mir beangelte Stelle.
Habs dann mit einer 10g-Bomb anstelle des winzigen Futterkorbs probiert und mußte dann doch länger warten auf einen Biß. 
Zurück zum Micro-Cagefeeder und dem allerletzten Rest an LB und es klappte wieder. Erstaunlich, wie gut das Liquidized Bread (unter diesen Bedingungen) die Fische „aktiviert”.

Hab es danach noch ohne LB, wieder nur mit Bomb probiert und die Bisse kamen selten und zaghafter. 

Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, die alte Swingtiprute zu benutzen. Die Bißanzeige ist unter diesen Bedingungen meiner Meinung nach keinen Deut schlechter als bei einer Picker/Lightfeeder. Das Handling hingegen ist etwas aufwändiger als bei der von mir dort sonst benutzten Picker. Die Rutenablage muß präziser positioniert sein und gelegentlich nachjustiert werden (die Strömung hier ändert sich öfters).


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielen Dank für die Wünsche und den Bericht! Werde morgen auf LB als Anfutter im Fluss setzen, habe gehört dass jemand dort mit Brot anfüttert, keine Ahnung ob es ein Angler ist aber es erklärt warum dickdöbel hier so arglos auf Brotflocken gehen. Hochspannend! Auf die Stahldickköpfe morgen im Vereinsheim werde ich mit meiner Shimanski Vengeance float mit 0,18er Schnur und stillwasserwaggler samt Maden oder Würmchen zu Leibe Rücken. Der Fluss gehört Sarah Jane und der dicken Mathilda (3lbs Balzer MK "Ansitzwunder")


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Da hast du ja morgen ein strammes Programm. Zum angeln erwartet dich auch noch gutes Wetter. Dir schon mal Petri für morgen und allen anderen auch die es ans Wasser schaffen.  Bis Morgen dann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Da hast du ja morgen ein strammes Programm. Zum angeln erwartet dich auch noch gutes Wetter. Dir schon mal Petri für morgen und allen anderen auch die es ans Wasser schaffen.  Bis Morgen dann.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das gekrönte Ükel markiert den Topf!


----------



## Jason

Ja, ich weiß Bescheid. Passe auf wie ein Luchs.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg! Ich glaube ich muss es auch mal mit LB probieren, bisher hats an den Seen und Teichen noch garnicht gerappelt bei mir.

Und El Potto, dir morgen auch viel Erfolg!


----------



## geomas

Petri dank! 

Zum Liquidized Bread: an Teichen hab ich es dieses Jahr noch nicht benutzt, der Fluß nebenan ist an den Angelstellen relativ flach (ganz grob zwischen 80cm und 1,50m) und die Strömung langsam. Pegel an allen erfolgreichen Tagen so 20-30cm über Normal, das Wasser für lokale Verhältnisse normal eingetrübt.

Unter anderen Bedingungen mag LB auch ein Schuß in den Ofen sein. Ne Wunderwaffe ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Unter anderen Bedingungen mag LB auch ein Schuß in den Ofen sein. Ne Wunderwaffe ist es jedenfalls nicht.


Sachense Mol, Freund geomas, du hast ja mit pürierten Spekulatius als Futter gearbeitet - hast du da auch mit der Beimengung zu LB experimentiert? Mein Blick fiel gerade auf eine abgelaufene ungeöffnete Packung Spekulatius und eine Packung Sammys Super Sandwich


----------



## geomas

^ hast ein sehr gutes Gedächtnis! Aber die Spekulatius wanderten zusammen mit anderen Ingredienzien in einen Method-Feeder.

Ins LB hab ich bislang Pellets (sehr kleine, geschätzt unter 2mm) sowie konservierten Hanf gemischt.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ hast ein sehr gutes Gedächtnis! Aber die Spekulatius wanderten zusammen mit anderen Ingredienzien in einen Method-Feeder.
> 
> Ins LB hab ich bislang Pellets (sehr kleine, geschätzt unter 2mm) sowie konservierten Hanf gemischt.


Neulich wurde ja Katzenfutter mit Brot zusammen geschreddert im MF feilgeboten, der hohe Fettanteil der Spekulatien (!) Müsste das imho ähnlich von der Konsistenz her hinbekommen. Und wenn ich damit eine Schleie an der Stelle fange muss es tatsächlich SEHR selektiv und wirksam sein, denn das gute Tier hätte einen Kilometer langen Weg zurückgelegt. Aber vielleicht mögen es auch andere Flussbewohner. Schön leichte Feedermontage an Sarah Jane, Brot am 10er Haken und atttaque


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Muss mir mal wieder ein Thermometer besorgen, das ich auf Tauchfahrt schicken kann. Aber das könnte es es sein.


Reuben Heaton - altbacken, aber dauerhaft gut!


----------



## Tobias85

Heinz hatte doch neulich den Artikel über Brassen mit LB und Breadpunch präsentiert...so in etwa würd ich das probieren. Und als Notnagel noch Maden und normales Feederfutter mit dabei. 

80-150 cm Tiefe wären hier ein Traum - mein Bach schafft (außer an der Kanalunterführung) meist nur so 50-60 cm in den tieferen Rinnen, auf Strecke eher 30. Dafür sammeln sich die Fische natürlich meist an einigen wenigen Stellen.


----------



## thanatos

habe gestern wieder einen tollen Tipp bekommen .Wenn man im Frühjahr Fische fangen will muß man gut auf
die Temperatur achten es müssen 20°C sein sonst ziehen die Fische nicht .
folgender Maßen sind es Nachts 3°C muß es am Tag 17°C sein ,oder sind es Nachts 5°C muß es amTag 15°C warm sein
usw. Hat mir der junge Mann allen Ernstes erklärt und er glaubt auch daran .Wie das nun beim Eisangeln klappt
konnte er mir aber nicht sagen da er es mit seine ü 60 Jahren noch nie gemacht hat .Hab mich sehr amüsiert
da ich in den letzten Tagen ganz gut gefangen habe bei einer Temperatur von -3°C zu 11°C .


----------



## daci7

Wenn man gut ist, darf man die nächtliche Temperatur zum Quadrat nehmen!
So leute: melde mich gehorsamst zurück. War mit Beruf, Familie und haussuche voll eingebunden.
Ich konnte auch schon die ersten rotaugen, brassen und schleien überlisten, aber noch keine "fotogenen" Exemplare zu Tage befördern.
Heute gibt's die erste längere Session des Jahres-  ick freu ma!!
Petri allen Fängern und allen die heut raus geh'n!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich kenne nur eine Faustregel: der IQ einer Menschenmenge entspricht der Temperatur Minus Anzahl der Beine


----------



## exil-dithschi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du die Bilder eigentlich so hinein, dass die klein sind und bei anklicken groß?
> Ich bekomme nur entweder oder hin, über den Beitragseditor.


ich lade die bilder über picr hoch, da gibt es eine entsprechende option.


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen. Nette Rollen Kombi hast mitgenommen.
> Kannst du evtl deine Erfahrungen zu der neuen Sigma teilen?


ich sag´ mal so, für das geld kannste ansich nicht viel falsch machen, ok, billig kaufen = zwomal kaufen, aber ich kann da nich´ meckern. hab´die 40er und zwei 50er seit drei/vier jahren, bin ja fast reiner ansitzer, nutze sie am nok auf räuber, sowohl an der grund- wie auch an der stellfischrute, auch beim schleppen hatte ich sie schon mit, hat mich nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Xianeli

Schönes Wochenende allen und Petri Heil allen die es ans Wasser schaffen. 

Versuche momentan auch mein Glück nach der Nachtschicht. Laut Aussagen anderer ging dieses Jahr noch nichts hier ( erst seit April offen ) 
Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fettes Petri und viel Glück !!!
Schöner Steg...


----------



## Xianeli

Petri Dank

Joah kann man sich schön einrichten ^^ aber ganz schön frisch heute morgen  muss mir doch mal Taschenwärmer zulegen


----------



## Zander Jonny

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri und viel Glück !!!
> Schöner Steg...



Schöner Steg, kam mir auch direkt in den Sinn


----------



## rhinefisher

Wenn ich eure Bilder so sehe... morgen.... vielleicht...


----------



## Xianeli

Davon gibts hier 5 im Abstand von 40-50 Meter. Finde ich auch schön hier, wenn Frau und Kinder kommen ist genug platz

Edit: ersten biss beim quatschen mit Laufkundschaft verbummelt


----------



## Drillsucht69

Kann man auf gemütlich schön chillen und angeln...


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur eine Faustregel: der IQ einer Menschenmenge ...


...entspricht dem iq des dümmsten geteilt durch die Anzahl der Leute.


----------



## Xianeli

Sry doppelpost


----------



## Xianeli

Von wegen hier geht nix. Nix großes aber kein Schneider. Ist aber eingestiegen wie ein Kapitaler, an der 2lb Rute gut Terror geschoben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Flohmarkt mit @jason 1  man beachte die formschöne Heckbremse


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> Von wegen hier geht nix. Nix großes aber kein Schneider. Ist aber eingestiegen wie ein Kapitaler, an der 2lb Rute gut Terror geschoben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322205


Petri Heil!

Jetzt ist für meinen Geschmack eh die beste Zeit für Schleien. Das Leben in den Gewässern gibt Vollgas, die Schleien haben Kohldampf und das Kraut ist auch noch kein wirkliches Thema.


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Von wegen hier geht nix. Nix großes aber kein Schneider. Ist aber eingestiegen wie ein Kapitaler, an der 2lb Rute gut Terror geschoben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322205



Dickes Petri...
Klappt doch,man sollte nicht auf andere hören.
Dann fängt man auch...


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Von wegen hier geht nix. Nix großes aber kein Schneider. Ist aber eingestiegen wie ein Kapitaler, an der 2lb Rute gut Terror geschoben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322205


Petri! Das Glück ist mit den tüchtigen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Flohmarkt mit @jason 1  man beachte die formschöne Heckbremse


Du bist also auf dem richtigen Pfad der Tugend und ultimativen Rollentechnik angekommen! 

Gibt auch den richtigen Spezialthread für diese Rollen, hier gleich mal als Hinweis:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/liebhaber-der-shakespeare-ambidex-sigma-1975-1985.321781/


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Xianeli schrieb:


> Von wegen hier geht nix. Nix großes aber kein Schneider. Ist aber eingestiegen wie ein Kapitaler, an der 2lb Rute gut Terror geschoben.


Petri zum schönen Fisch! War es der erste 2019 ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> und das Kraut ist auch noch kein wirkliches Thema.


Das verleidet schnell die an sich schöne warme aber sehr ausgekrautete Zeit.
Für die Grundangler bei dichten Krautfeldern vom Grund her das Ende der einfachen Angelei.
Beim Spinnangeln geht es noch: einmal zupft Kraut und muss geborgen werden, einmal zupft Fisch, immer ist was los.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri auch von mir


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bist also auf dem richtigen Pfad der Tugend und ultimativen Rollentechnik angekommen!
> 
> Gibt auch den richtigen Spezialthread für diese Rollen, hier gleich mal als Hinweis:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/liebhaber-der-shakespeare-ambidex-sigma-1975-1985.321781/


Danke für den Link! Hatte schon länger mal ein Auge auf alte Shakespeares geworfen aber mich nicht getraut online welche zu ordern. Die beiden wirken gut auf mich, die mit der Heckbremse hakt ein wenig jede zweite oder dritte Umdrehung an einer Stelle, ich denke mal wenn man etwas liebe und neues Fett nutzt wird das schon. Welches Fett und Öl kannst du empfehlen? Normalerweise nehme ich nigrin hochleistungskugellagerfett und ballistol aber ich bin ja durchaus bereit mich zu entwickeln


----------



## Xianeli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Petri zum schönen Fisch! War es der erste 2019 ?



Ja war der erste und Petri Dank allen. Ne 50iger Brasse gabs gleich hinterher


----------



## Tobias85

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich konnte auch schon die ersten rotaugen, brassen und schleien überlisten, aber noch keine "fotogenen" Exemplare zu Tage befördern.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Petri zum schönen Fisch! War es der erste 2019 ?





Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja war der erste und Petri Dank allen. Ne 50iger Brasse gabs gleich hinterher



Na was denn jetzt?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri auch zur Brasse


----------



## Xianeli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na was denn jetzt?



Sagte doch die gabs hinterher  also war die Schleie der erste Fisch für 2019


----------



## Andal

Welche Häppchen hast du ihnen denn serviert?


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Welche Häppchen hast du ihnen denn serviert?



2 Brassen und 1 Schleie gingen bis jetzt auf einen 6mm Wafter mit Krill. 1 Fisch ist ausgestiegen auf nen Wafter mit Ananas


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welches Fett und Öl kannst du empfehlen? Normalerweise nehme ich nigrin hochleistungskugellagerfett und ballistol aber ich bin ja durchaus bereit mich zu entwickeln


nigrin hochleistungskugellagerfett ->ja
ballistol -> nein!!!
synthetisches Motoröl (nicht ganz das teuerste,Rennsport) ->ja , verträgt sich mit nigrin, mischbar


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> die mit der Heckbremse hakt ein wenig jede zweite oder dritte Umdrehung an einer Stelle


Es kann bei der 2500 Modellreihe (und manchen 2200 wie 2200ck) immer vorhandene Zusatzläufer für die lautlose Sperre sein; wenn der schief sitzt, hakt es manchmal ganz fürchterlich.
In den kleinen Größen ist ein kleiner schwarzer Kipphebel für das Klicker/Silent schalten vorhanden, den auch mal umstellen sowie den Hauptschieber.
Die Heckbremse ist wartungs- und modding-bedürftig, da läuft ein Projekt schon sehr lange bei mir ...
betrifft sogar gleichartig Minimaxens Nova, ich habe eine schwarze 4000, die der Sigma Supra 040 sehr ähnlich ist, trotz 25 Jahre Zeitunterschied.

Sind beide 035er oder ist die Heckbremse 030 ?
Schematics habe ich auf jeden Fall auf Papier, evtl. schon im Rechner.


----------



## Andal

Ich nehme seit Jahr und Tag das weisse "Hanseline Titanfett". Eigentlich gedacht um bei Fahrrädern die Lager zu schmieren, tut es aber auch in Rollen perfekt seinen Dienst. Harzt nicht, klebt nichts zusammen und verträgt sich sehr gut mit dem feinen Öl, das man normalerweise für Rasierer u.ä. benützt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich nehme seit Jahr und Tag das weisse "Hanseline Titanfett". Eigentlich gedacht um bei Fahrrädern die Lager zu schmieren, tut es aber auch in Rollen perfekt seinen Dienst. Harzt nicht, klebt nichts zusammen und verträgt sich sehr gut mit dem feinen Öl, das man normalerweise für Rasierer u.ä. benützt.


Das ist auch sehr gut, fühlt sich aber ein bischen anders als das Nigrin an.
Ich habe damit die Ryobi Zauber/Red Arc Wormshaftrollen sehr gut laufend hinbekommen, die sonst immer schnell ein wenig kratzen aufwiesen (Nigrin/MÖl).
Durch die "Zahnpasta"-Partikel wird die Schmierschicht nicht so leicht verdrängt. Ich rechne gerade, dass die roten jetzt über 10 Jahre damit gefüllt sind (2006/07) und immer noch 1a sanft laufen. Dürfte bei vielen Rollen für eine Lifetime-Schmierung reichen und hinhauen!


----------



## Andal

Was mir eben an Hanseline sehr gut taugt, ist das man es bequem auf eine Einwegspritze (ohne Nadel) ziehen und so wirklich sauber dosiert auftragen kann. Das haben wir schon bei den Rennrädern so bei den Tretlagern gemacht. Fett rein, lose Kugeln und gut war das. Ohne störende Kugelkäfige.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Spatel, Pinsel oder Spritze! 
Die Konsistenz vom Hanseline ist wirklich gut sofort aus der Dose.

Die vollkommen offenen Kugellager sind sowieso am besten, wenn man regelmäßig und vorsorglich wartet, weil man dann das Auswaschen ohne aufwendige Verrenkungen mal eben nebenbei machen kann, dann sind die quasi neuwertig.
Für Langzeit-Nixtun oder fiese Umgebungen wie Boot/Salzwasser sind dagegen gummilippengedichtete schon echt klasse, z.B. im Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------



## Andal

Eben. Wir heissen ja auch eher Siegfried, denn Sissy.  Und einen Stundenweltrekord muss auch keiner erkurbeln.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Flohmarkt mit @jason 1


War doch ein schöner Vormittag. Ein wenig plaudern über dies und das ist nie verkehrt.  Beglückwünsche dich zu deinen beiden Sigmas. Das sind gute Rollen. Du wirst sehen. Nach einer Wartung laufen sie noch viel besser. Für mich war leider diesmal nichts dabei.
Bis dahin!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Am See wird es auch immer grüner







Rotaugen sind auch aktiv.
Alle so um die 30 / 35 cm.






Mal schauen was der neue Köder bringt.
Mini Frolic...


----------



## phirania




----------



## Xianeli

2x leider gleich groß 






3x der größte






Auch 3x und der größte


----------



## Xianeli

Petri @phirania  frolic könnte ich auch mal wieder probieren


----------



## phirania

So Feierabend für heute...
Diese Schönheit gab's noch auf Frolic.


----------



## Xianeli

Klasse @phirania  hat sich doch gelohnt der Tag


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So Feierabend für heute...
> Diese Schönheit gab's noch auf Frolic.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322227


Petri Kalle,hast du fein gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fänger!

Bei mir gab es heute paar Plötzen bis 30cm, einige kleine Döbel und einen 34er Aland.

Hoffenrlich gibt es bald mal Regen sonst sieht es für mein Flüsschen dieses Jahr düster aus.
Da fehlen locker 70-80cm Wasser und man sieht schon den Grund. So war es letztes Jahr erst am Ende des Sommers...


----------



## phirania

Noch zum Abendlichen Abschluss.






Werde wohl noch etwas verweilen in der lauen Abendluft..


----------



## Kochtopf

Heute Abend nihilistisch unterwegs - 50gr Blei, 8er Goldhaken, Mais - nebenan ein Bündel Dendrobena in prinzipiell barbenlastiger Region. Wünscht mir Glück 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ach ja: beim einangeln einen Stahldickkopf erbeutet, ansonsten Schnurriss und montageverlust - danke Balzer Bleischrot - kauft dinsmores, verdammt!
Eben ist die Futterschleuder gerissen und bisher gab es hier am Fluss keinen Biss- läuft


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri lieber Professore!


----------



## Hering 58

Petri an allen Fänger und an Professor!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri an alle, das scheint ja ein erfolgreiches Wochenende zu werden. 

Ich war heute nur kurz am Bach und hab's mit Dendros auf Döbel probiert. Ein schöner Mittzwanziger hat den Weg in meinen Kescher gefunden und später folgte noch ein Zwerg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Tobi!

Ein wunderschönes Foto wenn ich das anmerken darf.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri an alle, das scheint ja ein erfolgreiches Wochenende zu werden.
> 
> Ich war heute nur kurz am Bach und hab's mit Dendros auf Döbel probiert. Ein schöner Mittzwanziger hat den Weg in meinen Kescher gefunden und später folgte noch ein Zwerg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322232


Ich sehe dein Chinamädel ist da - schöne Einweihung, petr Heil!
Natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Klasse @phirania  hat sich doch gelohnt der Tag



Danke an Alle
Und allen die am Wasser waren auch noch mal Petri.
Morgen solls dann nochmal losgehen,Wetter passt ja.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, Professore! 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe dein Chinamädel ist da - schöne Einweihung, petr Heil!
> Natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern



Ja, sie ist endlich da!  Eingeweiht habe ich sie eigentlich gestern schon, aber dabei ist kein schönes Foto entstanden, um sie im Ükel ganz subtil vorzustellen.  Das ist unglaublich, was für Stellen man mit der Pin erreichen kann und wie schön sich dabei auch die Schnur in die Kurven schmiegt. Jetzt sind ganz andere Fische erreichbar.  Den Döbel von heute hätte ich ohne Pin niemals gefangen. Und auch wenn sie den einen oder anderen kleinen Schönheitsfehler hat, war's genau die richtige Entscheidung.

Leider hab ich mir heute die Avonpose abgerissen, so dass ich morgen am großen Bach darauf verzichten muss.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tut mir leid um den Posenverlust! Was waren deine Köder?


----------



## Tobias85

Opfer die die Bachgötter sind manchmal unumgänglich. Liegt an der Tiefe (bzw. eben grade der Nicht-Tiefe) des Bächleins, da gibts dauernd Hänger...und direkt 2cm unter die Pose kann ich dann Haken ja nicht montieren.

Heute warens nur Dendrobenas.


----------



## Tobias85

Als ich den Döbel gekeschert hatte und durch das Unterholz zu meiner Tasche mit den Hakenlösern getragen habe, war da noch ein ca. 10jähriger Junge, der mit seiner Mutter auf ner Radtour war und mich vorher schon zwei/drei Minuten beobachtet hat: "Mama, da angelt einer!" Ich hab ihm den Döbel dann gezeigt, woraufhin er riesige Augen gemacht hat, weil er dachte, dass es da überhaupt Fische drin gibt, und dann gleich so ein "riesiger". Ja, dieses Strahlen in den Augen...das wird auch mal ein Angler..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also wenn ich die schönen Schleien so sehe, den Döbel und die ganzen Döbel ohne Bild, die schönen Gewässer ... da weiß man doch, dass man die beste Freizeitbeschäftigung hat. Petri Heil allen Fängern dieses wunderschönen Samstags!
Für mich war der heutige Angeltag auch ein ganz besonderer. Mrs. Wuemmehunter hatte beim Frühstück den Wunsch geäußert, mitzukommen- Das passiert so ungefähr einmal im Jahr und kommt einem hohen Feiertag gleich. Warum? Weil ich dann doppelt so viel Gelumpe mit ans Wasser tragen darf. Das Schöne daran: Dazu gehört eben nicht nur der zweite Stuhl, sondern auch ein Campingtischchen, der Cobb-Grill und ein großen Korb mit Proviant und Wein.
Wir sind an mein neues Lieblingsflüsschen gefahren. Gewählt habe ich das Plätzchen, das mir vor zwei Wochen den Karpfen gebracht hat. An gleicher Stelle habe ich wieder eine Rute mit einer Seitenarmmontage und direkt an die Hauptschnur geknoteten 6er Specialist platziert. Köder war eine herrlich duftende Käsepaste, die ich ungefähr Wallnussgroß um den Haken geknetet habe. Der Köder lag keine halbe Stunde, da kam der Biss! Der Karpfen hatte ein ähnliches Kaliber wie der vor 14 Tagen, aber diesmal ging er nach kurzem Drill leider verloren. Auf der zweiten Rute, die ich mit Dendros bzw. Maden gefischt habe, gab es eine kurzweilige Angelei, die mir knapp zwei Duzent Fische gebracht hat. Darunter zwei ansehnliche Brassen, mehrere propere Rotaugen, Güstern, ein Aland, fast alles was so ein norddeutsches Wiesenflüsschen an Friedfischen zu bieten hat. Höhepunkt des Tages war dann das Angrillen direkt am Wasser. So ein Nackensteak kann so lecker schmecken ... Fazit: Ein toller Angeltag bei bestem Frühlingswetter.
@Andal: Vielen Dank für den Hinweis aufs Thermometer. Habe ich gleich geordert.
@Tobias85: Sieht doch chic aus, das Mädel aus dem Reich der Mitte. Und der Döbel gefällt mir noch viel besser.  Welche Rute fischst Du?
@Professor Tinca: Auch wenn es nicht schön klingt, aber ich wünsche Euch ordentlich Regen, damit das Flüsschen wieder in Gang kommt.


----------



## Tobias85

Ein wunderschönes, wohlgenährtes Rotauge hast du da gefangen, Petri! 

Meine Rute? Hust...also...ehm...das ist halt - also gut, es ist eine Spinrute gewesen  Ich bin ja noch am aufstocken und bisher hab ich zum Posenfischen meine Allroundruten genutzt, schrecklich-unükelhafte, billige, weiche Teleskopruten. Die wollte ich meiner Pin nicht zumuten, außerdem ist mein Bach in teilen sehr zugewachsen mit Bäumen und Büschen, da war eine kurze Rute sinniger.

Bezüglich einer Floatrute werde ich denächst sicher nochmal die Kompetenz des Ükel in Anspruch nehmen, schließlich brauche ich noch ein adäquates Stöckchen für die Weser (und die Schleien, Brassen, Rotaugen und ein paar nicht-Friedfische). 

Könnte dein neues Lieblingsflüsschen die Hamme sein?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Du kennst Dich aus hier oben! Sieht ähnlich aus und ist gar nicht soweit von der Hamme entfernt. Es ist die Mehe. Sie fließt nördlich von Bremervörde in die Oste. Die Hamme habe bis vor drei Jahren viel gefischt. Aber dann kamen die beamteten Naturschützer. Jetzt darfst Du zwar nach angeln, aber in vielen Bereichen die Ufer nicht mehr betreten. In der Hamme habe früher richtig gut gefangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Um es kurz zu machen: bei mir ging Nix nada niente, mein Kumpel hatte Glück und fing einen 80er Aal. Auf vier Ruten fanden sich im Laufe des Nachmittages/Abends Maden (Curry und natur), Mais, Brötchen, Tulip, dendros, Tauwürmer an den vier Ruten als Köder wieder, der Biss ging klassisch auf tauwurm ansonsten bei meinem Angelbuddy viel genippel, bei mir ruhte der Tümpel Fulda still und starr. Ich weiss nun ich bin verflucht, die Flussmutter zürnt - ich habe zwar meinen ersten fisch des Jahres zurück gesetzt aber der Kollegin dann geholfen ihren abzuschlagen, oh discordia


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Sooooo , melde mich auch mal wieder......
Bin ja noch einen Beitrag zur Sichtbarkeit von Feederspitzen und Antennen schuldig......
Nachdem mein Hausarzt mich mal vorsorglich wegen HRS ins Spital eingewiesen hat und ich gestern entlassen wurde, werde ich zeitnah meine Tipps einstellen. Dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal am Wasser gewesen, ich könnte kotzen ...... 
Petri an alle, die draussen sein konnten/durften und Beute gemacht haben !! 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

sorry, meine Tipps zur Sichtbarkeit von Feederspitzen und Posenantennen ........

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Eine Freundin von mir hat einige Zeit in Osterholz gelebt und auch in einer Location direkt am Hamme-Ufer geheiratet, daher kenne ich sie. War ein Versuch auf gut Glück, da oben bei euch sehen ja fast alle Flüsschen auf den ersten Blick recht ähnlich aus. 

@Kochtopf: Mach dir nichts draus, die Lady beruhigt sich auch wieder und beschert dir dann auch wieder Fisch. Mit einem Tag als Franzose sollte der Strafe genüge getan sein.

@cyprinusbarbus: Willkommen zurück


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 du und deine Jugendliche Naivität - leider war es heute schon das dritte Mal, dass ich an der Fulle keinen Feindkontakt hatte. Bei ein zwei mal schneidern gibt es keinen Grund zu zweifeln aber wenn der plumsgott bisse und fische hat und zehn Meter weiter passiert Nix fängt es langsam an ;(


----------



## phirania

Immer am Ball bleiben..
Dann klappt das auch.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war dieses Jahr schon 7x an Teichen/Seen plus zweimal am Kanalund habe nicht einen Biss gehabt. Teilweise sind mir die Fische fast vor der Nase rumgeschwommen und neulich gabs an einem See drei dicke Bugwellen nur 1m vorm Ufer entfernt knapp neben mir. Und dann gucke ich in den Ükel und sehe dicke Rotaugen, Alande, Güstern, Karpfen und Schleien. Aber da hilft kein Jammern, sondern nur dranbleiben. 

Deswegen gehts morgen ganz konsequent wieder an den See. Auf jeden Fall Feedern und ne passive Rute im Flachwasser und wenn ich es schaffe, in 5 Stunden aufzustehen, dann setz ich mich morgens noch ans Schilf und probiere es auf Schleie. Irgendwann muss es ja mal laufen und auch bei dir gehts irgendwann wieder rund.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Leute und den Nichtsfängern Glück fürs nächste Mal!

@Wuemmehunter 
Petri zum gelungenen Picknickangeln!
Noch ist nicht wirklich viel Regen in Sicht hier. Ich befürchte Schlimmes dieses Jahr.....


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
ich sende Euch ganz heryliche Gruesse aus dem Urlaub, den ich mit der Missus auf einer unbekannten Vulkaninsel verbringe. (Hinweis: Es ist leider nicht Caprona). Ich habe etwas Internetschwieriegkeiten, verfolge aber im Rahmen der Moeglichkeiten natuerlich den Ukel, und wuensche all den Faengern ein heryliches Petri, und den Schneidern ein solidarisches Schulterklopfen- scheints, als wuerde es jetyt mit dem Fruehling so richtig losgehen, tolle Fische und schoene Bilder, vielen Dank. (EDIT: Die ich auch nicht entsprechend wuerdigen kann, da ich an so einem bekloppten Muenycomputer Sitye, jede Minute Internet yaehlt..)
Ich bin hier angelabstinent, habe aber die Locals im Hafen beobachtet: entweder betreiben sie eine Art Grundangelei mit Geraet und Techniken gany aehnlich unserer Aalangelei- ich konnte weder Koeder (Tintenfisch?) Noch zielfisch genau erkennen, oder leichte Posenangelei mit Bolo byw. Tremarellaruten- Koeder sind kleine Brotflocken, Anfutter Mashed Bread (Brotlaibe in Wassereimern), Und ywar auf Meeraeschen, die man hier in schoenen Schwaermen beobachten kann- wenn ich mir deren Tun und Treiben betrachte, koennte man sie auch als Meeresdoebel klassifiyeren
Viel Erfolg Euch allen, ich muss jetyt dringend Urlaubssachen und so machen -leider ist es wie immer yu kury, aber dafuer schaff ich es hoffentlich im Laufe der Woche ans (heimatliche) Wasser,
Heryliche Gruesse, und yieht was raus,
Euer Minimax

EDIT: @Tobias85 mit ner schoenen leichten, nicht yu parabolischen 13er Float/Match wird sich dein Vergnuegen am Pintrotting ins Unermessliche steigern! Ich werf die Acolzte plus ins Rennen, hg MM


----------



## rhinefisher

Wieviel Spaß könntest Du wohl mit SLB und den Meeräschen/Meeresdöbeln haben... .
Viel Freude und kommt gesund zurück..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Genieße  die Zeit,  Minimax. Ich wünsch Dir einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Minimax, viel Spaß weiterhin im Urlaub! Mit der Acolyte Plus hast du sicherlich Recht, aber bei dem Preis müsste ich mich zuerst prostituieren  Erstmal soll es etwas deutlich günstigeres werden, das wird mir für die nächsten zwei Jahre reichen (müssen). Aber dazu mache ich demnächst einen seperaten Thread auf, damit das übersichtlicher wird.

Mit dem frühen Aufstehen hats leider nicht geklappt heute, also bleibts beim nachmittäglichen Ansitz.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax, viel Spaß weiterhin im Urlaub! Mit der Acolyte Plus hast du sicherlich Recht, aber bei dem Preis müsste ich mich zuerst prostituieren  Erstmal soll es etwas deutlich günstigeres werden, das wird mir für die nächsten zwei Jahre reichen (müssen). Aber dazu mache ich demnächst einen seperaten Thread auf, damit das übersichtlicher wird.
> 
> Mit dem frühen Aufstehen hats leider nicht geklappt heute, also bleibts beim nachmittäglichen Ansitz.



Bin mal gespannt...glaub ich nehm nur meine "Kofferraumruten" mit. Vermutlich geht eh noch nicht viel


----------



## phirania

Geht mir auch nicht anders,wollte längst schon unterwegs sein.
Wurde halt gestern etwas später als gewollt.


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt...glaub ich nehm nur meine "Kofferraumruten" mit. Vermutlich geht eh noch nicht viel



Also mindestens einen Fisch will ich heute sehen..du oder ich, das ist mir egal, aber ich will sehen, dass der See langsam anläuft!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also mindestens einen Fisch will ich heute sehen..du oder ich, das ist mir egal, aber ich will sehen, dass der See langsam anläuft!



Na mal gucken. Leider gibts da ja keine Grundeln, dann wärs einfacher gewesen  Naja ich muss gleich erstmal los. Bin dann später am See


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: @Tobias85 mit ner schoenen leichten, nicht yu parabolischen 13er Float/Match wird sich dein Vergnuegen am Pintrotting ins Unermessliche steigern! Ich werf die Acolzte plus ins Rennen, hg MM


Danke für den launigen Bericht und das konsequente festhalten am deutschen Tastaturlayout!  Bei der Acolyte muss ich (behutsam) widersprechen: 
A) @Tobias85 finanzielle Mittel sind überschaubar da Bettelstudent (bitte korrigieren falls faktisch falsch)
B) Tobias kriecht durch Kraut und Rüben, da sind lange Ruten oftmals hinderlich

Ich würde also, summasummarum, zu einer 11' Avon raten. Wenn vor allem kleingewässer und Tümpel sein Revier sind  würde vielleicht sogar ne 1,25 reichen


----------



## feederbrassen

Allen die am Wasser sind, waren, ein Petri heil. 
Ich habe leider keine Zeit. 

@Minimax, einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Bettelstudent ist korrekt, Kraut und Rüben nur bedingt. Mein kleiner Bach hat an den interessantesten Stellen meist ein Blätterdach, der größere Bach aber eher nicht. Da sind es meist Brennnesseln und gras-/schilfartiger Bewuchs, aber würde eine lange Rute vielleicht sogar helfen, den Loafer rüberzuschlendern. Die Seen haben in der Regel auch alle gut hergerichtete Angelplätze. Im Einzelfall müsste ich nochmal gucken, aber mit der 3,60 Feeder hätte ich fast nirgends Probleme glaube ich. Und am Mittellandkanal sowieso nicht.

Aber ich überlege mir nochmal ganz in Ruhe, wo und auf was ich die Rute letztendlich alles einsetzen wollen würde und schaue mir die Gegebenheiten an den Seen nochmal genauer an.


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> Na mal gucken. Leider gibts da ja keine Grundeln, dann wärs einfacher gewesen  Naja ich muss gleich erstmal los. Bin dann später am See



Kanal und Aue sind ja auch um die Ecke...Franzose werden wir heute also höchstens am See sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Bettelstudent ist korrekt, Kraut und Rüben nur bedingt. Mein kleiner Bach hat an den interessantesten Stellen meist ein Blätterdach, der größere Bach aber eher nicht. Da sind es meist Brennnesseln und gras-/schilfartiger Bewuchs, aber würde eine lange Rute vielleicht sogar helfen, den Loafer rüberzuschlendern. Die Seen haben in der Regel auch alle gut hergerichtete Angelplätze. Im Einzelfall müsste ich nochmal gucken, aber mit der 3,60 Feeder hätte ich fast nirgends Probleme glaube ich. Und am Mittellandkanal sowieso nicht.
> 
> Aber ich überlege mir nochmal ganz in Ruhe, wo und auf was ich die Rute letztendlich alles einsetzen wollen würde und schaue mir die Gegebenheiten an den Seen nochmal genauer an.


Umso besser, sind avons doch meist 12-13'


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es kann bei der 2500 Modellreihe (und manchen 2200 wie 2200ck) immer vorhandene Zusatzläufer für die lautlose Sperre sein; wenn der schief sitzt, hakt es manchmal ganz fürchterlich.
> In den kleinen Größen ist ein kleiner schwarzer Kipphebel für das Klicker/Silent schalten vorhanden, den auch mal umstellen sowie den Hauptschieber.
> Die Heckbremse ist wartungs- und modding-bedürftig, da läuft ein Projekt schon sehr lange bei mir ...
> betrifft sogar gleichartig Minimaxens Nova, ich habe eine schwarze 4000, die der Sigma Supra 040 sehr ähnlich ist, trotz 25 Jahre Zeitunterschied.
> 
> Sind beide 035er oder ist die Heckbremse 030 ?
> Schematics habe ich auf jeden Fall auf Papier, evtl. schon im Rechner.


Es sind beides 035er, die Heckbremse ist eine Sigma Supra 2500ck und die Frontbremse eine Sigma 2200ck. Wenn die Heckbremse relativ zu ist hakt nichts beim drehen, mir fiel auf, dass sich die Spule bei den haklern mitdreht, bremse weiter geschlossen - läuft.
Gut ist, dass sie damals gepflegt wurden, sie wurden auch intensiv gefischt und sehen dementsprechend aus - siehe die Schraube der Heckbremse.



Die Rücklaufsperre (bzw klicke silent dings) ganz zu betätigen war ein guter Hinweis!  würdest du sagen, dass 10W40 ausreicht für so alte Rollen? Da meine klatsche auf eine Tankfüllung einen Liter davon säuft habe ich es eigentlich immer vorrätig. Über die Explosionszeichnungen könnte ich sehr in Freude geraten wenn du sie hast.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

10W40 ist doch gut, muss eher dünnes Winteröl sein als denn honigartiges.
Für die 2500-035 wundert mich der kleine Kurbelknauf, hab aber selber keine solche, kleinste ist 040.
Das Mitwackeln der Spule ist so eine kleine Bremsenkrankheit, kenne ich. Die Spulenachse darf sich ja drehen beim Heckbremsler.
Eine der der ersten Aktionen bei meiner 040 war das abbeissen der Heckbremssperrenbegrenzung (Gehäusenocke-Alu), die hat orginal wegen Anschlag nur weniger als 360 Grad Drehwinkel.
Da Münzenschraube hinten bequem abnehmbar, geht es ganz leicht und man sieht hinterher nichts darunter ... 

Werd ich mal den Scanner anwerfen, wenn alles gefunden ist ... erstmal pdfs durchsuchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fische gabs heute bei mir ein paar aus dem Fluss und auch einen ordentlichen mit Kescher, aber effektive Angelzeit 10-12 Uhr ist nun bei dem sonnigen Wetter Mist.
Kalter böiger Wind aus Nordost und immer noch wahnsinnig viel Wasser mit Spülgut, nimmt überhaupt nicht ab, aber wird klar und damit schwerer, die Fischli sind vorsichtig.
Hoffentlich regnet es noch länger nicht oder nur ein bischen für den "Kaffee" !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin hier angelabstinent, habe aber die Locals im Hafen beobachtet:
> Viel Erfolg Euch allen, ich muss jetyt dringend Urlaubssachen und so machen


Das ginge für mich ja garnicht, irgendeine Telerutencombo lässt sich immer mitschummeln! 
Und früh(er) aufstehen geht fast immer. 

Aber vlt. macht du schöne andere Urlaubssachen des Morgens.  

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und komm heil zurück! Keine B737-Max oder so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Tobi!
> 
> Ein wunderschönes Foto wenn ich das anmerken darf.


Schließe mich dem an.
Der Döbel schaut aber leider auch so etwas angekaut aus wie meiner heute, ich denke das Hochwasser hat viele ziemlich mitgenommen.

Ich frage mich wer die bei mir anbeissen tun will ...?


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen: bei mir ging Nix nada niente, mein Kumpel hatte Glück und fing einen 80er Aal. Auf vier Ruten fanden sich im Laufe des Nachmittages/Abends Maden (Curry und natur), Mais, Brötchen, Tulip, dendros, Tauwürmer an den vier Ruten als Köder wieder, der Biss ging klassisch auf tauwurm ansonsten bei meinem Angelbuddy viel genippel, bei mir ruhte der Tümpel Fulda still und starr. Ich weiss nun ich bin verflucht, die Flussmutter zürnt - ich habe zwar meinen ersten fisch des Jahres zurück gesetzt aber der Kollegin dann geholfen ihren abzuschlagen, oh discordia


Um es lang zu machen: 
Als ich den schlechtesten Platz zugelost bekam beim anangeln hätte ich es schon ahnen sollen: das wird nicht mein Tag. Als dann das posenrohr seinen Inhalt in meine Tasche schüttete und ich in eile lediglich einen Puddelchucker statt eines gut sichtbaren Waggler montierte (man greift halt in die Tasche und nimmt das was man kriegen kann rächte sich wenig später denn die Forellen waren zwar auf meiner Seite aber weit draussen, was mit einer 2,8gr Pose eher schwer zu beangeln war. Während mein Kumpel gegenüber nach einer Stunde die 5 Forellen voll hatte fing ich lediglich eine auch wenn Vereinskamerade aus dem Ostblock sich rührend bemühten mich zum Fisch zu führen, nach Montageverlust (1 Jahr alte Mono von Decathlon- fast nie benutzt ist scheinbar überaltert und die grässlichen Balzer Kneifbleie Taten ihr übriges (wollte altbestände aufbrauchen) - entgegen früherer Ausführungen kann ich die Decathlon Schnur eher nicht empfehlen, StroftGTM in gleichen Durchmessern wechsele ich alle zwei Jahre und das eher für mich denn dass die Schnur es wirklich nötig hätte ) sogar in Form einer ihrer Ruten. Aber es blieb dabei, 1 Fisch, mir war es relativ egal, ich hätte lieber die Rotfedern gefangen...
Dann gab es Bierchen und Bratwurst, woraufhin wir an die Fulle fuhren, Döbel und Aale ärgern.
Dort angekommen fiel mir auf, dass ich Rute und Rolle am Vereinstümpel vergessen habe- aber unser Präsi hatte sie zum Glück gesichert (Shimanski Vengeance Trout/Zander in 3,40 mit Penn Sargus II 200) - nebenbei bemerkt hat der Fisch mit der Combo richtig Spaß gemacht und die Bremse war fein genug um einen 45cm Stahldickkopf trotz lachhaft schwacher Schnur rauszuziehen.
Das Trauerspiel ohne Biss am Fluss habe ich euch bereits berichtet, ich hab mich zudem am steilufer hingelegt und seitdem Rückenschmerzen.

Wenn das KEIN Fluch ist was dann?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Um es lang zu machen:
> Als ich den schlechtesten Platz zugelost bekam beim anangeln hätte ich es schon ahnen sollen: das wird nicht mein Tag. Als dann das posenrohr seinen Inhalt in meine Tasche schüttete und ich in eile lediglich einen Puddelchucker statt eines gut sichtbaren Waggler montierte (man greift halt in die Tasche und nimmt das was man kriegen kann rächte sich wenig später denn die Forellen waren zwar auf meiner Seite aber weit draussen, was mit einer 2,8gr Pose eher schwer zu beangeln war. Während mein Kumpel gegenüber nach einer Stunde die 5 Forellen voll hatte fing ich lediglich eine auch wenn Vereinskamerade aus dem Ostblock sich rührend bemühten mich zum Fisch zu führen, nach Montageverlust (1 Jahr alte Mono von Decathlon- fast nie benutzt ist scheinbar überaltert und die grässlichen Balzer Kneifbleie Taten ihr übriges (wollte altbestände aufbrauchen) - entgegen früherer Ausführungen kann ich die Decathlon Schnur eher nicht empfehlen, StroftGTM in gleichen Durchmessern wechsele ich alle zwei Jahre und das eher für mich denn dass die Schnur es wirklich nötig hätte ) sogar in Form einer ihrer Ruten. Aber es blieb dabei, 1 Fisch, mir war es relativ egal, ich hätte lieber die Rotfedern gefangen...
> Dann gab es Bierchen und Bratwurst, woraufhin wir an die Fulle fuhren, Döbel und Aale ärgern.
> Dort angekommen fiel mir auf, dass ich Rute und Rolle am Vereinstümpel vergessen habe- aber unser Präsi hatte sie zum Glück gesichert (Shimanski Vengeance Trout/Zander in 3,40 mit Penn Sargus II 200) - nebenbei bemerkt hat der Fisch mit der Combo richtig Spaß gemacht und die Bremse war fein genug um einen 45cm Stahldickkopf trotz lachhaft schwacher Schnur rauszuziehen.
> Das Trauerspiel ohne Biss am Fluss habe ich euch bereits berichtet, ich hab mich zudem am steilufer hingelegt und seitdem Rückenschmerzen.
> 
> Wenn das KEIN Fluch ist was dann?



Dann ist die Rinder Wiese vielleicht doch die bessere Alternative


----------



## Kochtopf




----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war vorhin nochmal für drei Stunden los und konnte einen 40er und den langersehnten Ü50 Döbel fangen(siehe IG).

@Tobias85 

Die Ruten der WFT Lake n River Ruten sind top.
Guck mal ob dir da was passt von Länge und WG. Ich habene "Zander" als Universalrute.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Um es lang zu machen:
> Als ich den schlechtesten Platz zugelost bekam beim anangeln hätte ich es schon ahnen sollen: das wird nicht mein Tag. Als dann das posenrohr seinen Inhalt in meine Tasche schüttete und ich in eile lediglich einen Puddelchucker statt eines gut sichtbaren Waggler montierte (man greift halt in die Tasche und nimmt das was man kriegen kann rächte sich wenig später denn die Forellen waren zwar auf meiner Seite aber weit draussen, was mit einer 2,8gr Pose eher schwer zu beangeln war. Während mein Kumpel gegenüber nach einer Stunde die 5 Forellen voll hatte fing ich lediglich eine auch wenn Vereinskamerade aus dem Ostblock sich rührend bemühten mich zum Fisch zu führen, nach Montageverlust (1 Jahr alte Mono von Decathlon- fast nie benutzt ist scheinbar überaltert und die grässlichen Balzer Kneifbleie Taten ihr übriges (wollte altbestände aufbrauchen) - entgegen früherer Ausführungen kann ich die Decathlon Schnur eher nicht empfehlen, StroftGTM in gleichen Durchmessern wechsele ich alle zwei Jahre und das eher für mich denn dass die Schnur es wirklich nötig hätte ) sogar in Form einer ihrer Ruten. Aber es blieb dabei, 1 Fisch, mir war es relativ egal, ich hätte lieber die Rotfedern gefangen...
> Dann gab es Bierchen und Bratwurst, woraufhin wir an die Fulle fuhren, Döbel und Aale ärgern.
> Dort angekommen fiel mir auf, dass ich Rute und Rolle am Vereinstümpel vergessen habe- aber unser Präsi hatte sie zum Glück gesichert (Shimanski Vengeance Trout/Zander in 3,40 mit Penn Sargus II 200) - nebenbei bemerkt hat der Fisch mit der Combo richtig Spaß gemacht und die Bremse war fein genug um einen 45cm Stahldickkopf trotz lachhaft schwacher Schnur rauszuziehen.
> Das Trauerspiel ohne Biss am Fluss habe ich euch bereits berichtet, ich hab mich zudem am steilufer hingelegt und seitdem Rückenschmerzen.
> 
> Wenn das KEIN Fluch ist was dann?


Danke @Kochtopf für diesen ausführlichen Bericht von deinem Anangeln. Wenn auch das ein oder andere nicht so gelaufen ist, wie man es sich gewünscht hätte. Es gibt Tage, die kann man in die Tonne kloppen. 
Trotz all dem ein dickes Petri zu deiner Forelle.
Wie ich aus deinem Bericht erlesen konnte, beschränkt sich eure Fangbegrenzung auch auf 5 Forellen pro Tag. 
Genauso wie bei uns an der Warme. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Einfach nur ne schlechte Serie. Murphys Gesetz gewissermaßen.  Kopf hoch, kochtopf, es kommen auch wieder erfolgreichere Angeltage. 
@Professor Tinca: Petri zum Ü50-Döbel und zum 40er natürlich auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank ! @Wuemmehunter


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute mal ans Lipper Wehr in Stockum. Leider nur 3 Grundeln... da würde ich mich lieber Schneider nennen  abba schön wars


----------



## rutilus69

Aloha zusammen,

auch von mir ein herzhaftes Petri Heil an alle, die erfolgreich waren und ein nicht weniger herzhaftes "Kopf hoch" für alle, bei denen es nicht so super geklappt hat.
Mein Angel-Wochenende würde ich auch eher als durchwachsen bezeichnen wollen. 
Gestern ging an meinem Lieblings-See überhaupt nichts. Nichtmal ein winziger Biss. Nach einem Gewässerwechsel konnte ich dann zumindest mit ein paar kleinen Plötzen den Tag entschneidern.
Heute lief es ähnlich. Erst am Kanal ein paar Brassen und Plötzen (20-30 cm) und ab 10:00 Uhr war Schluss. Als hätte jemand das Licht da unten ausgeknipst und alle Fische nach Hause geschickt. Also nochmal Wechsel des Gewässers und am Altarm gab es dann wenigstens einen 40er Brassen und ein paar kleinere Plötzen.
Alles in allem vielleicht nicht die besten Angeltage, aber wenigstens habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt und mir den ersten Sonnenbrand eingefangen. 
Nächstes Wochenende wird alles besser


----------



## daci7

Hier noch ein kurzer Bericht von meiner Seite - es war ein wunderschönes und kurzweiliges Angeln.




Besonders in der Nachmittagssonne gab es Plötz auf Plötz. Alles keine Riesen, von daher hab ich den Kollegen mal die Fotosession erspart. Ein größerer Rutilus ist mir doch auch tatsächlich von der Foto-matte gehopst ... Ich kann halt keine Fischfotos. 
Naja ... eins will ich dann doch noch mit euch teilen: Ich präsentiere, die hässlichste Brasse Deutschlands.




Ein richtiger Schmandbuckel. Knappe 58 cm hat er gehabt, wollte aber partout nicht stillhalten fürs Foto ...
Ein Auge war blind, eins verletzt. Der Fisch hatte richtig viele Egel, war übersäht mit irgendeinem bräunlich, schleimigen Ausschlag und von heftigem Laichauschlag geplagt. War super dürr, dafür aber richtig lang.

Da ich gedenke den Pott mit schönen Fischen zu gewinnen kommt das Bild mal hier rein ;P


----------



## Jason

Das gekrönte Ükel kommt mir bekannt vor. Sehr schön


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal Petri zu den Grundeln..


----------



## phirania

Auch ein dickes Petri an Alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren...
Und die Schneider geblieben sind beim nächsten klappt das dann schon wieder.
Kopf hoch....


----------



## Xianeli

Die Brassen häufen sich ja immer mehr hier. Petri =) natürlich auch zu den Grundeln. 

Samstags geht's für mich wohl nochmal los. Gleiche Stelle und wieder von morgens bis mittags hoffentlich. Diesmal bitte eine Nummer größer


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil allen Fängern!

War heute am späten Nachmittag auch noch mal kurz am Fluß nebenan, gab ein paar Plötz mit der Picker.
Bin seit 3,5 Tagen Nicht-mehr-Raucher und das nervt total. Nicht mal das Angeln heute hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Verdammte Axt!


----------



## Xianeli

Klasse zum nicht rauchen und Petri zu den Plötzen. Ich habe durch extremen Stress privat leider nach fast 3 Jahren wieder angefangen zu rauchen. Naja die Woche steige ich wieder aufs dampfen um und dann höre ich wieder langsam auf zu dampfen. Lief damals super


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die aufmunternden Worte! 
Das Dampfen hab ich nie probiert, bin dafür wohl zu traditionell gestimmt vom Typ her (war passionierter Selbstdreher).
Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg mit dem erneuten Ausstieg.




ach ja - #angeln

Der Fluß nebenan hatte heute etwa 30cm weniger Wasser als bei den letzten (recht erfolgreichen) Kurzansitzen dort und die Biß-Frequenz war deutlich niedriger als zuletzt.
Auch wenn ich kein Fangbuch führe: tendenziell scheint ein Pegel leicht über normal der Angelei zuträglicher zu sein als „normal” oder gar „wenig Wasser”.


----------



## Xianeli

Vielen Dank. 

Würde die Theorie hier sogar bestätigen. Vorletztes Jahr mit fast überfluteten See gabs Fisch ohne Ende und letztes jahr bei extremen Rückgang nur wenig


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri heil allen Fängern!
> 
> War heute am späten Nachmittag auch noch mal kurz am Fluß nebenan, gab ein paar Plötz mit der Picker.
> Bin seit 3,5 Tagen Nicht-mehr-Raucher und das nervt total. Nicht mal das Angeln heute hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
> Verdammte Axt!




So ging es mir auch als ich 2016 aufgehört zu rauchen.
Seit dem trinke ich auch keinen Kaffee mehr.
Man glaubt es fehlt irgendwas.
Aber nach einiger Zeit legt sich das.
Hab am Tag zwischen 60 bis 80 Zigaretten geraucht,auch Selbstgedrehte.
Dann in der Lungenklinik,nach der Diagnose habe ich von einem Tag auf den anderen  aufgehört.
Hätte nicht gedacht das es so leicht ist.
Damals am Anfang nur ein paar Tage Nikotin Pflaster und das wars.

Davon habe ich jetzt noch eine Packung in der Schublade liegen.
Wenn jemand bedarf hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden,schicke ihm zu.
In dem Sinne drück ich die Daumen das Du einen starken Willen hast und Rauchfrei bleibst


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Sehr gute Entscheidung! Man sollte neben dem gesundheitlichen Aspekt auch den finanziellen nicht außer acht lassen. Das Budget für Nubsis  wird sich signifikant erhöhen.

Ich habe vor etwa 20 Jahren aufgehört mit dem Rauchen. Heute kann ich ab und an mal ne Zigarre paffen, Zigaretten reizen mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bin seit 3,5 Tagen Nicht-mehr-Raucher und das nervt total. Nicht mal das Angeln heute hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
> Verdammte Axt!



Dir auch Petri Heil Georg!

Nach ein paar Tagen beruhigt sich das und man gewöhnt sich langsam an das Rauchfreisein.
Bei wir hat es ne knappe Woche gedauert damals bis es besser wurde.
Bist also bestimmt bald übern Berg.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich war am Samstag auch am Wasser und hab neben den üblichen Setzlingen auch wider paar Schönheiten gefangen.
Unter anderem diesen hier:












So ein ganz reinraßiger scheint es nicht zu sein da hat wohl ein Rotauge etwas dazu beigetragen, oder wie sehen das die Speziallisten ?


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag auch am Wasser und hab neben den üblichen Setzlingen auch wider paar Schönheiten gefangen.
> Unter anderem diesen hier:
> 
> Medium 64701 anzeigen
> Medium 64700 anzeigen
> So ein ganz reinraßiger scheint es nicht zu sein da hat wohl ein Rotauge etwas dazu beigetragen, oder wie sehen das die Speziallisten ?


Ich darf dein Album nicht angucken 

@geomas ich habe 2011 aufgehört aber tatsächlich 100% abstinent bin ich eher nicht, ich würde mich als eventraucher bezeichnen und das klappt aus Angst vor sozialen Repressalien ganz gut aber mir wäre es lieber einen cut zu machen.
Dampfen wäre im Zweifel vielleicht ne Option weil das ganze mit Verdampfern, Coils, liquidmischen etc. doch sehr den Spieltrieb anspricht. Wenn man die Coils selber wickelt hat man sogar Verwendung für dicke Wirbel die sonst ein stiefmütterliches Dasein führen... ich drück dir die Daumen und bin sicher dass du es packst


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich darf dein Album nicht angucken



Ich auch  nicht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ups sorry, wurde geändert.


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ups sorry, wurde geändert.


Allerdings nicht unbedingt erfolgreich:-/


----------



## dawurzelsepp

....so jetzad gehts hoffentlich, da hatte ich wohl die Rechteverwaltung falsch geschaltet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> So ein ganz reinraßiger scheint es nicht zu sein da hat wohl ein Rotauge etwas dazu beigetragen, oder wie sehen das die Speziallisten ?



Ist ein Pötz würde ich sagen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Schau dir mal den Laichauschlag genau an.


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Laichauschlag genau an.


Stimmt. Aber was für ein Hybride? Sieht nicht brassig aus - vielleicht Frauennerfling?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber was für ein Hybride? Sieht nicht brassig aus - vielleicht Frauennerfling?


Dazu müsste man die regionalen Laichzeiten und Laichhabitate genauer kennen, um zu sagen, wer es da möglicherweise mit wem getrieben hat. Und dazu muss man sich in seinen Revieren schon verdammt gut auskennen. Pi mal Daumen geht da wenig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber was für ein Hybride? Sieht nicht brassig aus - vielleicht Frauennerfling?



Frauennerfling mit Ansätzen vom Rotauge .....denk ich mal.
So einen Frauennerfling hatte ich auch noch nicht, selbst meine Fotosammlung der letzten Jahre halfen mir da nicht wirklich weiter. Das Schuppenbild mit dem bläulichen Schimmer und dem Laichausschlag deutet nicht auf ein Rotauge hin. Das Auge und die Rückenflosse dürfte zudem nicht rötlich sein wobei die Floßenstellung wider stimmt.
Die Rückenfloße geht zudem normal eher ins gräuliche als ins rötliche.

@Andal 
Die Laichzeit der beiden Arten überdecken sich bei uns sprich beide Arten laichen zur selben Zeit.
Jetzt weist du auch was ich damals mit meinen Beitrag meinte: "....nur wenige kennen die Unterschiede beider Arten"


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man die regionalen Laichzeiten und Laichhabitate genauer kennen, um zu sagen, wer es da möglicherweise mit wem getrieben hat. Und dazu muss man sich in seinen Revieren schon verdammt gut auskennen. Pi mal Daumen geht da wenig.


Sicher, aber @dawurzelsepp kennt seine Pappenheimer doch (wobei Pappenheim im Mittelfranken liegt)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sicher, aber @dawurzelsepp kennt seine Pappenheimer doch (wobei Pappenheim im Mittelfranken liegt)


Das meinte ich ja auch damit. Aus der Ferne erlaube ich mir da kein Urteil.


----------



## phirania

Werde gleich die Sonne und die 20 Grad noch mal am kleinen Fluß verbringen,und Döbel zu ärgern ( oder die mich )
Dabei kommt mal wieder die gesamte Köderpalette zu tragen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja auch damit. Aus der Ferne erlaube ich mir da kein Urteil.


Spekulation ist das halbe Geschäft


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Werde gleich die Sonne und die 20 Grad noch mal am kleinen Fluß verbringen,und Döbel zu ärgern ( oder die mich )
> Dabei kommt mal wieder die gesamte Köderpalette zu tragen.


Ja ich werde auch noch einen kleinen Imbiss nehmen und dann ans Wasser gehen. Die Wochenendausflügler sind wieder weg und ich kann in aller Ruhe meine Köder waschen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ja ich werde auch noch einen kleinen Imbiss nehmen und dann ans Wasser gehen. Die Wochenendausflügler sind wieder weg und ich kann in aller Ruhe meine Köder waschen.


Ich freue mich schon sehr auf deine erste barbarische Rheinbarbe!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon sehr auf deine erste barbarische Rheinbarbe!


Ja die würde mir langsam auch mal raushängen!


----------



## Tobias85

Meine Lieben, erstmal natürlich Petri allen Fängern. Mit D1985 am Wasser war's gestern leider wenig erfolgreich, aber immerhin sehr gemütlich in der Sonne. Am Schluss bin ich nochmal kurz an den Bach und habe auf dem Fusweg dorthin zwei Karpfen-Camper getroffen und erfahren, dass sie an der anderen Ecke des Sees an/unter etwas Treibholz ein paar bessere Schuppis oder Döbel gesichtet haben. Döbel würde ich ausschließen, außer jemand hat da eigenmächtig welche aus dem Bach "importiert". Jedenfalls war Flachwasser mit auflandigem Wind gestern wohl nicht die richtige Wahl...naja, vielleicht heut Abend nochmal spontan. Außerdem gab's einen super Tipp für ein Trotting-Gewässer ganz in der Nähe, das ich bisher garnicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Am Bach gabs dann auch nur den Döbel-Kindergarten vom letzten Jahr.

Dafür gabs auf dem Weg zum Auto noch eine kleine Überraschung. Diesen kleinen Kerl hätte ich fast über den Haufen gerannt:







Irgendwie schien der nicht ganz fit zu sein, so langsam wie sie war, und da der Weg bei diesem Wetter viel von Joggern, Hundehaltern und Radfahrern frequentiert wird, habe ich sie dann in Sicherheit gebracht und 20m weiter an einem Waldstück wieder abgesetzt. Süßer kleiner Schleicher. 


@geomas: Glückwunsch zu deinen ersten Tagen als Nichtraucher. Dranbleiben, du schaffst das!


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Laichauschlag genau an.



Ja stimmt. Der Laichausschlag sieht irgendwie nicht nach Plötz aus.
Der Rest ja.
Frauennerflinge gibt es hier nicht. Vielleicht tatsächlich ein Bastard?

Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil!
Hat er denn nach Plötz oder nach Nerfling geschmeckt?


----------



## phirania

Echt schön mal wieder am Fluss










Nur vorher Frühstücken sollte man,dann bleibt auch mehr für die Döbel..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Fotos, Piranha.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Der Laichausschlag sieht irgendwie nicht nach Plötz aus.
> Der Rest ja.
> Frauennerflinge gibt es hier nicht. Vielleicht tatsächlich ein Bastard?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil!
> Hat er denn nach Plötz oder nach Nerfling geschmeckt?



Petri Dank.
Hat nach nem Haufen "nichts" geschmeckt. 
Solche Fische sind zwar nicht geschützt bei uns aba für mich zu schön um ihn zu verwerten.....außer er wäre nicht überlebensfähig.


----------



## Andal

Irgendwie scheinen die Alande zu wissen, dass ihnen bei mir nichts passiert. Einer mit roundabout 50 cm (der Kescherlopf...) auf genau die obige Montage und ein nicht satisfaktionsfähiges Brässlein auf Mais an der Picker. Dann kam der Stern raus und wenn der aufs Wasser fällt, brauche ich nicht zu bleiben. Sonnen kann ich mich auch auf dem Balkong. 

Aber es wird besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ihr mit euren Pappenheimern; Ich hoffe ihr kennt dann auch die Geschichte der Pappenheimer


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ihr mit euren Pappenheimern; Ich hoffe ihr kennt dann auch die Geschichte der Pappenheimer


Irgendwas aus dem 30jährigen Krieg. Für den kann ich aber nix. Isch schwör!


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo erstmal Petri an alle  Das Nachlesen der Beiträge vom Wochenende artet am Montag immer richtig in Arbeit aus
Selbst konnte ich nicht ans Wasser, aber ich hab mal dranngedacht, meine derzeitig verwendeten Waggler zu fotografieren.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Für dass Flachwasser sind sie zwar nichts, haben doch ihre 25 cm Länge, aber bei Wind und Strömung bleiben Sie am Platz. Und sind ganz gut sichtbar


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwas aus dem 30jährigen Krieg. Für den kann ich aber nix. Isch schwör!


Du warst damals einfach zu jung


----------



## Andal

Aus religiösen Auseinandersetzungen halte ich mich grundsätzlich lieber heraus. Egal was man da tut, es wird einem immer negativ angerechnet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Aus religiösen Auseinandersetzungen halte ich mich grundsätzlich lieber heraus. Egal was man da tut, es wird einem immer negativ angerechnet.


Yates oder Walker? (Er hat Jehova gesagt!)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Yates oder Walker? (Er hat Jehova gesagt!)


Aber ich sag es nicht. Nein, ich sage nicht Jehova!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

_20. Mai 1631:_
_Bei der Erstürmung Magdeburgs, den anschließenden Gewaltexzessen und Bränden verloren 20.000 (nach einigen Quellen 30.000) Bürger ihr Leben. Nach der Katastrophe wurden von den einst 35.000 Einwohnern noch 449 gezählt. Die „Magdeburger Hochzeit“ gilt als das größte und schlimmste Massaker des Dreißigjährigen Krieges und bildete damit zugleich einen Wendepunkt in der Kriegführung. Zudem lösten die Ereignisse eine bis dahin nie dagewesene propagandistische Auseinandersetzung aus._

Da ihr mit Pappenheimer loslegtet ...
Diese Auseinandersetzungen existieren bis heute in allen Größenordnungen.
Ob 0 überbleibende eine Lösung gewesen wären?


----------



## phirania

Ausbeute heuer war schon nicht schlecht.
Zielfisch war auch dabei,zwar nicht wie erhofft die richtige Größe.
Aber da arbeite ich noch dran.


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos, Piranha.



Danke war ja auch geiles Wetter heute...


----------



## Hering 58

Schöne Fotos,Kalle


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos,Kalle



Bei so schönem Wetter machts dann auch Spass..


----------



## Tricast

Am Sonntag waren wir auch mal wieder los, wie fast immer am Tiedjenteich. Aber erst mußten Brötchen unterwegs geholt werden und die Tanke, die sonst schon ab 4 welche hatte hat wohl das Aufwärmen eingestellt. Also noch ne halbe Stunde warten auf den Bäcker und um 7:30 hatten wir die Wecken in der Tüte und es ging weiter. Kurz nach 8 war alles startklar und das Schönste, wir hatten ablaufendes Wasser in der Weser und in der Lesum. Also der Entwässerungsgraben hinter dem Teich hatte auch Strömung und ich war schon ganz aufgeregt weil ich mit der Korea Pin und einem Stick angeln konnte. Die montierte Rute liegt schon länger im Futteral und jetzt kam sie zum Einsatz. War es die Aufregung? War es die fehlende Übung? War es eine zu leichte Montage? Waren es die äußeren Umstände am Wasser? War ich vielleicht auch nur zu blöd mit so einer einfachen Achsrolle zu angeln? Jedenfalls bin ich froh keinen mit Filmkamara gesehen zu haben. Slapsticks sind dagegen harmlos wie ich mich angestellt habe. Die Schuldige habe ich auch schon gefunden - die Korea Pin! 
Ein kleines Rotauge hat sich meiner erbarmt, brauchte Kochtopf deshalb nicht anrufen. 

LG Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Hättest ruhig anrufen können, Heinz, freu mich ja wenn meine Jungs was fangen ;( Petri Heil und vielen Dank für deinen launigen Bericht! Wie hat deine bessere Hälfte gefangen?


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hättest ruhig anrufen können, Heinz, freu mich ja wenn meine Jungs was fangen ;( Petri Heil und vielen Dank für deinen launigen Bericht! Wie hat deine bessere Hälfte gefangen?



Du kannst es nicht lassen und mußt den Finger in die Wunde legen. Was heisst in die Wunde legen, drinn rumbohren!!!!! 

Deshalb auch keine lieben Grüße
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Du kannst es nicht lassen und mußt den Finger in die Wunde legen. Was heisst in die Wunde legen, drinn rumbohren!!!!!
> 
> Deshalb auch keine lieben Grüße
> Heinz


Heißt das "gut"?


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Am Sonntag waren wir auch mal wieder los, wie fast immer am Tiedjenteich. Aber erst mußten Brötchen unterwegs geholt werden und die Tanke, die sonst schon ab 4 welche hatte hat wohl das Aufwärmen eingestellt. Also noch ne halbe Stunde warten auf den Bäcker und um 7:30 hatten wir die Wecken in der Tüte und es ging weiter. Kurz nach 8 war alles startklar und das Schönste, wir hatten ablaufendes Wasser in der Weser und in der Lesum. Also der Entwässerungsgraben hinter dem Teich hatte auch Strömung und ich war schon ganz aufgeregt weil ich mit der Korea Pin und einem Stick angeln konnte. Die montierte Rute liegt schon länger im Futteral und jetzt kam sie zum Einsatz. War es die Aufregung? War es die fehlende Übung? War es eine zu leichte Montage? Waren es die äußeren Umstände am Wasser? War ich vielleicht auch nur zu blöd mit so einer einfachen Achsrolle zu angeln? Jedenfalls bin ich froh keinen mit Filmkamara gesehen zu haben. Slapsticks sind dagegen harmlos wie ich mich angestellt habe. Die Schuldige habe ich auch schon gefunden - die Korea Pin!
> Ein kleines Rotauge hat sich meiner erbarmt, brauchte Kochtopf deshalb nicht anrufen.
> 
> LG Heinz


Petri zum  Rotauge.Du kannst es ja doch noch.


----------



## Minimax

Moin Jungs,
heut gehts yurueck, und mit etwas Glueck kann ich morgen ans heimatiliche Wasser- wenn ich mir Eure tollen Fotos so ansehe dann scheint ja der herrliche Fruehling mit tollen Fischen endlich da yu sein- da wird doch ein Pleotylien oder ein Ukel auch fuer mich drin sein?
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr erholt, die Leute hier im Hotel waren unheimlich freundlich und haben uns jeden Wunsch von den Augen abgelesen, ohne jede Gegenleistung und haben sich auch noch immer sehr freundlich bedankt. Eine einyige Sache war etwas merkwuerdig: die guten Leutchen waren gany wild auf Autogramme von mir- kleine Gelbe Yettel an der Bar, kleine gelbe Yettel am Poolrestaurant, kleine gelbe Yettel beim Hemden waschen, kleine gelbe Yettel am Buffet..1000 kleine gelbe yettel mit meiner Unterschrift. Vielleicht mochten sie mich so, dass sie alle unbedingt Autogramme von mr haben wollten? na egal, das wird schon nichts yu bedeuten haben. Jetyt noch schnell auschecken, und dann gehts nach hause!
herylich
Euer Minimax


----------



## phirania

Man O Man,bei so viel gelben Zetteln hast du bestimmt am ende eine Waschmaschine gewonnen...


----------



## phirania

Keiner los heute zum angeln.?


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwas aus dem 30jährigen Krieg. Für den kann ich aber nix. Isch schwör!



Wie lange ging der 30 jährige Krieg nochmal


----------



## Andal

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wie lange ging der 30 jährige Krieg nochmal


Länger. Davor und danach wurde gerne immer wieder etwas brandgeschatzt.


----------



## Tricast

Dann wünschen wir den Herrn Minimax und seiner Missus einen guten Heimflug und das sie wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause ankommen. Er hat hier im ÜKEL schon gefehlt!!!! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Hört mal ihr Buben, 
Meine Zwille ist am Samstag gerissen (schön beim anvisieren vorm Gesicht, ganz vergessen im Katastrophenreport zu erwähnen) - ich bräuchte einen brauch- wie bezahlbaren Ersatz der möglichst vielfältig einsetzbar ist (ich habe keinen Bock je eine Zwille für Maden, Boilies, Groundbait und Partikel zu holen) - was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Bisher hatte ich eine drei Euro Schleuder, die zwar ihren Dienst tat aber die mir die Überwinterung in der Scheune wohl übel genommen hat


----------



## phirania

So denn heute am See noch halt gemacht.
Und da hat es dann richtig gerappelt.


----------



## phirania

Anhang anzeigen 322370
Anhang anzeigen 322370


----------



## phirania

Gab dann aber auch gleich 10 kg Schleim am Kescher und an den Händen..


----------



## Matrix85

phirania schrieb:


> Gab dann aber auch gleich 10 kg Schleim am Kescher und an den Händen..


 Das gehört sich so . 
Petri, richtig schöner Brassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Kalle!


----------



## phirania

Danke.
Hat aber auch richtig Rabbatz gemacht und die Rute fast mit ins Wasser gezogen.


----------



## rutilus69

@phirania Petri zum schönen Brassen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri phirania, das ist doch mal ne Brasse!


----------



## geomas

@phirania : Petri heil! Was ein schöner Brassen-Brummer!


----------



## Minimax

Und auch von mir ein dickes Petri zum dicken Brassen @phirania !


----------



## Hering 58

Kalle dickes Petri zum schönen Brassen!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hört mal ihr Buben,
> Meine Zwille ist am Samstag gerissen (schön beim anvisieren vorm Gesicht, ganz vergessen im Katastrophenreport zu erwähnen) - ich bräuchte einen brauch- wie bezahlbaren Ersatz der möglichst vielfältig einsetzbar ist (ich habe keinen Bock je eine Zwille für Maden, Boilies, Groundbait und Partikel zu holen) - was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Bisher hatte ich eine drei Euro Schleuder, die zwar ihren Dienst tat aber die mir die Überwinterung in der Scheune wohl übel genommen hat


Um zwei Cattys kommst du vermutlich nicht herum. Klein-Nah und Groß-Fern. Bei der ersteren ist es ziemlich egal, womit man seine Maden zwillert. Bei letzterer hat sich für mich Stonfo als Lieferant bewährt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Um zwei Cattys kommst du vermutlich nicht herum. Klein-Nah und Groß-Fern. Bei der ersteren ist es ziemlich egal, womit man seine Maden zwillert. Bei letzterer hat sich für mich Stonfo als Lieferant bewährt.


Danke! Hast du nen Link? Man findet verschiedenste Anbieter wenn man danach sucht, u.a. Fox. Nahdistanz reicht mir, so groß sind meine Gewässer nicht


----------



## Andal

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein Madencatty von Paladin geholt, das hat keine 2,- € gekostet, tut es aber. Mit der Ballenschleuder von Stonfo schickts du locker einen Viertelpfünder trockenen Fusses über die Fulda....https://petri-angelshop24.de/epages...-de53-469c-a072-cb963affa461/Products/4910010


----------



## Kochtopf

Ist catty einfach die Abkürzung für Katapult oder meint es eine bestimmte Bauform? Beides würde erklären warum die Suchergebnisse verworren waren ^^


----------



## Andal

Da streiten die Geister. Eine Schleuder halt... ein Gaberl mit Griff und zwei Gummis. Als Suchwort sicher als "Madenschleuder" am zielsichersten zu finden.


----------



## Andal

Oder gleich selber bauen. Am schnellsten geben ja die Gummis auf. Hier gibt es dann nichts besseres, als in Streifen geschnittenes Theraband.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Oder gleich selber bauen. Am schnellsten geben ja die Gummis auf. Hier gibt es dann nichts besseres, als in Streifen geschnittenes Theraband.


Teraband Gold soll tatsächlich der Goldstandard für "sportzwillen" sein. Vielleicht hole ich mir so eine, dann kann ich während beissflauten mit Kugelblei die Radfahrer auf der anderen Flussseite disziplinieren...


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin ja ein Nutzer der 1,99 Variante- habe einzwei mal auch andere Probiert, bin dann aber immer zu den Billoflitschen zurückgekehrt. Klar haben sie ne begrenzte Halbwertszeit, und die blöden Gummis neigen zum Verdrehen.. aber eigentlich reichen sie mir, transportiere damit aber auch nur Partikel zu meinen nahegelegenen Futterplätzen. Und natürlich sind die Gummikörbchen ziemlich rutschig mit fettigen Tulipfingern.
Einen Vorteil haben die Standardbilligschleudern aus meiner SIcht; Sie sind so schön klein und kompakt, passen in jede Rocktasche. Ich überlege ab und zu, mal eine schöne Holzgabel herzustellen, in die die Flitschengummis passen, aber bin nie dazu gekommen.
Mal sehe was hier die Recherche erbringt, vielleicht tritt das perfekte FLitschenmodell ja hier zutage


----------



## Andal

Um ein paar Maden 12,75 m weit zu schießen, braucht man auch wirklich kein teures Spezialgerät. Da kann man ganz locker die billigen Zwillen einsetzen. Was anderes bei Futterknödeln, oder Boilies auf größere Entfernungen. Da sind die Schleudern mit einstellbarem Auszug auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich überlege ab und zu, mal eine schöne Holzgabel herzustellen, in die die Flitschengummis passen, aber bin nie dazu gekommen.
> Mal sehe was hier die Recherche erbringt, vielleicht tritt das perfekte FLitschenmodell ja hier zutage


Dann säge, feile und schleife dir gleich etwas Möbelplatte..... schön lackieren u.s.w. - das will ich seit Jahren und komme leider nie dazu, den Suscanus interius zu überwinden!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Dann säge, feile und schleife dir gleich etwas Möbelplatte..... schön lackieren u.s.w. - das will ich seit Jahren und komme leider nie dazu, den Suscanus interius zu überwinden!


Parallel zum Futterkorb Midell Rattenfalle kann man auch mit Stahl, schweißtechnik und einem LKW Schlauch ein "Ein Schuß ein Futterplatzmodell" bauen


----------



## Andal

Oder gleich PVA benützen. Dann weiss man auch, dass Futter UND Köder auf dem gleichen Fleck liegen. Für viele Zwillenschützen ein echtes Problem!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> *Möbelplatte*



Das ist ein guter Hinweis- Ich habe nämlich den Verdacht, das die Variante "Astgabel" viele Probleme bringt. Und ja, Möbelplatte, etwas lack, ne Griffwicklung.. Masse wie bei dem Plstikvorbild, das könnt was geben.


----------



## Minimax

Wobei: Eine sehr coole und platzsparende Variante wären natürlich die Schleudern aus Bibel und  Antike, eine Lederschlaufe die man kreisen läßt, um dem fetten Goliath direkt eins vor die Birne zu zimmern- aber da ist dann viel üben angesagt


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Hinweis- Ich habe nämlich den Verdacht, das die Variante "Astgabel" viele Probleme bringt. Und ja, Möbelplatte, etwas lack, ne Griffwicklung.. Masse wie bei dem Plstikvorbild, das könnt was geben.


Nach meinem bisherigen Recherchen ist https://www.zwillunken.de/ eine gute Anlaufstelle, auch bzgl Technik, DIY etc.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Katsching!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Hinweis- Ich habe nämlich den Verdacht, das die Variante "Astgabel" viele Probleme bringt. Und ja, Möbelplatte, etwas lack, ne Griffwicklung.. Masse wie bei dem Plstikvorbild, das könnt was geben.


Mit Astgabeln sieht es immer etwas nach "will und kann nicht aus" und wirklich präzise werden die Schleudern auch nicht werden.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Katsching!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322393


Eine von Guru?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Katsching!



Sehr gutes Bild, fast etwas Dirty-Harry-mässig (Make my day,  Roach). Man beachte den Hintergrund: Sind es einfach zwei parallele Gewässer, oder Stehst du im Zwickel eines
Zusammenflusses? Hast Du dann vielleicht auch ein Bild sozusagen in deiner Blickrichtung? Das wäre ja eine Sehr interessante Stelle,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Bild, fast etwas Dirty-Harry-mässig (Make my day,  Roach). Man beachte den Hintergrund: Sind es einfach zwei parallele Gewässer, oder Stehst du im Zwickel eines
> Zusammenflusses? Hast Du dann vielleicht auch ein Bild sozusagen in deiner Blickrichtung? Das wäre ja eine Sehr interessante Stelle,
> hg
> Minimax



Ich habe diese Stelle hier schon mehrfach gepostet. Das ist der Graben und kleine Fluss genau an der Mündung. Relativ umständlich dort hinzugelangen und leider nicht (weit) stromab befischbar, weil natürlich auf der "Spitze" ein riesen Mangrovenbusch sich geparkt hat. 



Andal schrieb:


> Eine von Guru?



Jau, eine Guru!


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing Danke für das Stellenphoto. Ja recht hast DU, von den vielen Büschen, Bäumen, Gehölzen, die es hinkriegen, sich dämlich zu platzieren, ist dieses Exemplar eines der schlimmsten, blöder hätte der Busch nicht wachsen können. Und da er auch noch im Wasser steht, ist er geschützt vor Unfällen und rätselhaften Astverlusten, denen solche Problembüsche in dunklen Nächten zum Opfer fallen könnten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Danke für das Stellenphoto. Ja recht hast DU, von den vielen Büschen, Bäumen, Gehölzen, die es hinkriegen, sich dämlich zu platzieren, ist dieses Exemplar eines der schlimmsten, blöder hätte der Busch nicht wachsen können. Und da er auch noch im Wasser steht, ist er geschützt vor Unfällen und rätselhaften Astverlusten, denen solche Problembüsche in dunklen Nächten zum Opfer fallen könnten.



So wild ist es nicht. Ich kann die Pose am Verlauf der Strömung entlang anbieten, nur wird das umständlich, weil sie erstmal gegen die Kante des Grabens (Sediment dort) wandert und dort immer wieder hängen bleibt. Du musst dann permanent um die Ecke navigieren und dich ständig höchst konzentriert verhalten, das machst du keine Stunde lang.

Ist aber sowieso hinfällig, das Hochwasser hat kurz hinter dem Busch eine Ansammlung von Weidenästen abgesetzt, da musst du mit der Montage drüberweg und das ist dann quasi auf der Hälfte der Tiefe des kleinen Flusses. Da beißen aber nur die Mücken.


----------



## Andal

Guru hat es immerhin auch verstanden, Farben zu wählen, die man im hohen Gras wieder findet. So ganz will sich mir der Camo-Hype beim Zubehör nicht erschließen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> So ganz will sich mir der Camo-Hype beim Zubehör nicht erschließen!




Je schneller Verlust desto Neukauf!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Je schneller Verlust desto Neukauf!



Kaufen ist immer gut, von daher passt das!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Für viele Zwillenschützen


Wenn man was an Bleikügelchen dabei hat und die Zwille nicht so schlapp, ist man auch gut bewaffnet, für die sich ausbreitenden Wölfe und derart Gekreuch. Wenn schon denn schon Doppelnutzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Guru hat es immerhin auch verstanden, Farben zu wählen, die man im hohen Gras wieder findet. So ganz will sich mir der Camo-Hype beim Zubehör nicht erschließen!


je kleiner, desto bunter muss ...


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Katsching!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322393


Nah den Nachbarn die Scheibe kaputt schießen?Und Petri zum Fisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nah den Nachbarn die Scheibe kaputt schießen?Und Petri zum Fisch.



Nur mit Maden durch den Schlitz bei geöffnetem Fenster!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn man was an Bleikügelchen dabei hat und die Zwille nicht so schlapp, ist man auch gut bewaffnet, für die sich ausbreitenden Wölfe und derart Gekreuch. Wenn schon denn schon Doppelnutzen.


Ich zwillere seit frühester Jugend. Mein Vater selig hat Gartenzwerge und Rosenkugeln gehasst. Er baute - ich schoss und in ganz seltenen Fällen kam sein Kollege von der Hausrat- und Haftpflicht und regulierte. Heute habe ich immer noch ein Paar gute "Schlenzen" und ein schönes Sortiment an Lagerkugeln.

Mit einer schönen Zwille wird der Mann wieder zum Kinde, so wie das Kind mit einem Messer zum Manne reift.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nimm lieber nen Boilie statt ne Lagerkugel. Wenn du treffen solltest, mit dem Boilie war es nur ein versehen, die andere Möglichkeit nimmt dir keiner ab.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nimm lieber nen Boilie statt ne Lagerkugel. Wenn du treffen solltest, mit dem Boilie war es nur ein versehen, die andere Möglichkeit nimmt dir keiner ab.


Keine Sorge, die sehe ich wie echte Schusswaffen. In der Wirkung sowieso!


----------



## Andal

Wobei Boilies keine gute Munition für ordentliche Sportzwillen sind. Die zerreißt es einfach in der Luft.


----------



## Drillsucht69

@FF:
Geiles Bild mit der Schleuder ...


----------



## Hecht100+

Es schreibt dir doch keiner vor, was für Boilie du dir anfertigst und wie lange du sie mit welchen Inhaltsstoffen kochen lässt. Pellets gehen natürlich auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @FF:
> Geiles Bild mit der Schleuder ...



Hab auf die Mannschaft vom Fc Bayern München nach der Klatsche gezielt.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den schönen Fischen und schön, dass Herr Minimax wieder unter uns weilt. 

Die nächsten drei Wochen sieht es bei mir stressig aus, aber ich hoffe, das eine oder andere mal trotzdem ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Katsching!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322393




Hast du wenigstens den Kameraman getroffen
...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab auf die Mannschaft vom Fc Bayern München nach der Klatsche gezielt.


Hoffentlich hast Du nicht alle verschleudert und dir noch welche zum angeln über gelassen ...

Jetzt mal ne Frage an die ÜKELFRAKTION !!!!!

Bei letzten Aalansitz hatte ich echt voll die schlappen Maden bei mein dealer erwischt...
Konnte die nicht so richtig am Haken aufziehen wie ich die gerne hätte und nach drei Minuten
im Wasser waren die schon alle tod und hingen wie nasse Säcke am Haken...
Habt ihr ein paar Tips wie man die etwas aufpeppeln kann damit die schön knackig und lebendiger sind ???
Man hat ja nicht immer die Wahl, die richtig quick lebendigen Maden zu kaufen...
Ich denke, Ihr könnt den Unterschied zwischen guten und schlechten Maden und wisst was ich meine...

Besten Dank vorab !!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Hast du wenigstens den Kameraman getroffen
> ...



Die Kamera war auf einem Ast fixiert, da war niemand außer mir.


----------



## Kochtopf

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast Du nicht alle verschleudert und dir noch welche zum angeln über gelassen ...
> 
> Jetzt mal ne Frage an die ÜKELFRAKTION !!!!!
> 
> Bei letzten Aalansitz hatte ich echt voll die schlappen Maden bei mein dealer erwischt...
> Konnte die nicht so richtig am Haken aufziehen wie ich die gerne hätte und nach drei Minuten
> im Wasser waren die schon alle tod und hingen wie nasse Säcke am Haken...
> Habt ihr ein paar Tips wie man die etwas aufpeppeln kann damit die schön knackig und lebendiger sind ???
> Man hat ja nicht immer die Wahl, die richtig quick lebendigen Maden zu kaufen...
> Ich denke, Ihr könnt den Unterschied zwischen guten und schlechten Maden und wisst was ich meine...
> 
> Besten Dank vorab !!!


Mir fällt da nur ein anderer Lieferant ein... Maden fressen nicht mehr wenn sie im Handel sind insofern wird aufpäppeln schwierig bis unmöglich aber speziell beim Aalangeln habe ich mit currymaden gute Erfahrungen gemacht, vielleicht hilft das auch bei angeknetschten


----------



## Drillsucht69

Danke...
Die sahen gut aus auf den ersten Blick, waren aber voll schlapp bei anködern... Da muß doch irgendwas doch geben...
Oder lag das an den kalten Temperaturen in der Nacht ???


----------



## Drillsucht69

@FF:
Du bist doch der Spezi und weißt doch was gute Maden sind oder wie man die hinbekommt....
Nicht alle Maden sind gleich und man merkt es beim aufziehen sofort ob schön oder eben nicht...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @FF:
> Du bist doch der Spezi und weißt doch was gute Maden sind oder wie man die hinbekommt....



Ich wollte dir gerade die Antwort schreiben. 

Die Maden sind schlaff, wenn sie:

- ohne Sauerstoff gelagert wurden über einen längeren Zeitraum (24 Stunden bis 48 Stunden)
- sie längere Zeit sehr kalt (unter 8 Grad ü. 8 Stunden) gelagert wurden

Die Fliegenlarven gehen dann in einen Tiefschlaf über und brauchen eine gewisse Zeit um wieder Aktiv zu werden. Was hilft, ist viel Licht und Wärme. Rein von der Qualität her habe ich noch nie "halb lebende Maden" erwischt. Entweder sind sie Einsatzbereit oder sie sind Tot und bald auf dem Weg von Braun ins Schwarze überzugehen mit dem besten Geruch.

Richtig Aktiv werden sie aber nur durch Hitze, Hitze und Hitze.

Es gibt halt auch keine zu "alten Maden", weil es dann halt Caster werden. Das sie nach 3 Minuten tot aus dem Wasser kommen ist aber meiner Meinung nach nichts ungewöhnliches. Sehr lange halten sie es ohnehin nicht aus.

Haben deine Maden so ausgehen, wie im Video?


----------



## Drillsucht69

Die waren schon lebendig, nur nicht richtig aktiv... Ich vermute das die zu kalt gelagert waren wie Du es sagst...
Habe die auf dem Weg zum angeln gekauft und am Wasser waren es auch nur etwa 8-10 Grad...
Hatte am Wasser schon den Gedanken gehabt, die in kleine Dose zu nehmen und in die Hosentasche reinpacken...
Hatte mich aber über den Dealer mehr geärgert als es besser machen sollen ...
Gibt es trotzdem nicht so ein Pulver, dass es die zum Leben erweckt  ???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gibt es trotzdem nicht so ein Pulver, dass es die zum Leben erweckt  ???



Nö. Meiner Meinung nach hilft da nichts. Legen sich die Maden schlafen, kannst du sie auch anzünden, da tanzt keiner aus der Reihe. Ich kann dich aber beruhigen, die Fängigkeit ist trotzdem gegeben. Meiner Meinung nach reicht nur der austretende Saft aus den Larven für einen satten Biss. Das ist auch mit Sicherheit ein Grund warum die Aale sich darauf stürzen, wenn sie es kennen.

Wir haben an meinen Hausgewässer regelmäßig Aale beim Stippen gefangen, da waren auch mal bessere bei. Die Maden liegen beim Füttern ja bereits tot am Grund, das hält die Schlangen aber nicht davon ab, am hellsten Tage den Snack einzukassieren. Alternativ Pinkies als Bündel, die sind quiriliger und etwas beweglicher und weniger empfindlich!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Für mich kommt es aber auch drauf an wie die maden am Haken hängen...Einfach ein gutes Gefühl oder auch nur der Glaube daran, zählt für mich ...
Du kannst den Haken mit drei-vier qicklebendigen Maden schöner preparieren als mit zig maden die beim aufziehen schon den Geist aufgeben...
Ich habe es gerne wenn die Maden noch den letzten Tanz für wenige Minuten am Haken abgeben als wenn die schon als Leichen von Anfang da dran hängen...
Gute Maden sehen auch nach zehn Minuten am Haken noch gut aus...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich werde die das nächste mal früher kaufen und dann durch Wärme zum Leben erwecken ...
Aus dem Kühlschrank sofort ans Wasser wo es nur zwei Grad wärmer war, war nicht optimal...


----------



## Andal

Viele Händler lagern die Maden leider recht lange schon vorab in Plastiktüten portioniert. Also sofort raus aus der Tüte und eine Hand voll Grundfutter dazu. Dann können sie wieder schnaufen und krauchen. Da kannst du zusehen, wie sie wieder halbwegs fit werden.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht. Eine anständige Made ist drall und bewegt sich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Für mich kommt es aber auch drauf an wie die maden am Haken hängen...Einfach ein gutes Gefühl oder auch nur der Glaube daran, zählt für mich ...
> Du kannst den Haken mit drei-vier qicklebendigen Maden schöner preparieren als mit zig maden die beim aufziehen schon den Geist aufgeben...
> Ich habe es gerne wenn die Maden noch den letzten Tanz für wenige Minuten am Haken abgeben als wenn die schon als Leichen von Anfang da dran hängen...
> Gute Maden sehen auch nach zehn Minuten am Haken noch gut aus...



Gefühl und Glaube ist dahingehend sowieso das Wichtigste. Ich hab da auch so meine Vorlieben, ohne zu wissen, ob das überhaupt Sinn macht. Noch etwas zu den Maden:

Ich hatte mal eine Lieferung, da waren sie auch sehr lethargisch. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es auch schlicht eine andere Art ist, die in der Zucht durchgerutscht ist. Es müssen ja nicht die Larven der Goldfliege oder der Schmeißfliege sein, da könnte es in der Lieferkette auch gut und gerne "Beschiss" oder sonstigen Betrug geben.

Wie viele Arten an Fliegen gibt es? Da haste schon den Salat. 

Ich hab beim "Selber züchten" beispielsweise schon eine Art von Made erwischt, die 4x so groß war, wie die Handelsüblichen. (kam aber immer nur in Fisch gezogen)


----------



## Andal

Vor allem weiss man ja nie, wie "frisch" sie wirklich sind und manche Händler sind auch berüchtigt dafür, dass sie im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Aas verkaufen.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Andal schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe dir Recht. Eine anständige Made ist drall und bewegt sich.



Genau !!!! Du hast verstanden was ich genau meine !!!!
Da gibt es deutlich Unterschiede...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Hatte da immer gute Maden bekommen...Wir haben noch nicht die Hauptsaison und wer weiß es, wie lange die schon gelagert waren...
Der kriegt beim nächsten Besuch erstmal voll den Spruch von mir...
Ich frage immer nach der Qualität und die sahen auch gut aus...Nur halt beim aufziehen voll der Müll...

Werde das mit aufwärmen und Licht für die eigene Erfahrung mal testen...Gerade jetzt wenn es nicht so warm ist...


----------



## Tricast

Maden ist eine Sache für sich. Es gibt mindestens 4 Sorten im Handel wobei die meisten Händler nur die einfachen Angelmaden anbieten. Also: Angelmaden wie wir sie kennen, Castermaden um Caster zu ziehen, Pinky´s sind die kleinsten und dann gibt es noch Squats. Und es kommt auch darauf an wo die Maden herkommen und auf was sie gezogen wurden. Die Art der Made ist also abhängig von der Fliege und vom Futter.

Heinz


----------



## Andal

Da war, keine Ahnung ob es immer noch so ist, Irland das gelobte Maden-Land. Zuerst kriegst du die Ware im Lagerkübel gezeigt, dann wird nach Pint abgemessen und in die mitgebrachte Dose umgefüllt. Unter einem Pint wurde gar nicht verkauft. Und während der Closed Season haben die Engländer, die zum Training am Shannon waren, die Maden eh gleich im 10 ltr. Eimer rausgetragen.


----------



## Tricast

Andal, das glaube ich Dir unbesehen. Die kleinen Döschen mit 10 oder 15 Maden sind doch nur für die Köderfischfraktion oder für den Angler am Forellensee.

LG Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Sind 'squats' biggies?


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Andal, das glaube ich Dir unbesehen. Die kleinen Döschen mit 10 oder 15 Maden sind doch nur für die Köderfischfraktion oder für den Angler am Forellensee.
> 
> LG Heinz


Über diese Döschen habe ich mich in einem Tackle Shop in Carrick-on-Shannon unterhalten. Die kriegten sich gar nicht mehr ein...!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Erstmal besten Dank für eure Mitwirkung...
Werde mir für morgen woanders erstmal welche besorgen...
Morgen geht es auf Aal mit der Pose...
Natürlich nicht nur mit Made, mal schauen was geht...

Allen viel Spaß u. Erfolg die es ans Wasser schaffen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Über diese Döschen habe ich mich in einem Tackle Shop in Carrick-on-Shannon unterhalten. Die kriegten sich gar nicht mehr ein...!


Also ich muss sagen ich kaufe selten mehr als nen viertel Liter, allerdings liegt das daran, dass ich eher sparsam mit Maden anfüttere und es blöd finde wenn dann 300ml vercastern und kaputt gehen weil ich recht selten zum fischen komme.


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich mit Maden fische, dann geht auch was davon ins Wasser. 1 ltr. am Tag ist da so die Mitte. Wenn ich nicht so viel füttern will, nehme ich gleich Dendros, oder kleinere Mistwürmer aus dem Kompost.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind 'squats' biggies?


Squats oder Squatts sind kleinere weiße Maden der Stubenfliege. Squats sind relativ leblos und werden vor allem im Grundfutter eingesetzt da sie sich nicht in den Boden verkrümeln.

LG Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Wir haben extra so einen kleinen Kühlschrank für Maden im Vorratsraum stehen. Dort halten die sich locker 14 Tage bis drei Wochen. Aber man müsste mal raussuchen was Gründler dazu geschrieben hat, das war glaube ich noch viel länger.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube der sagte was von 3 Monaten bei 1°


----------



## rhinefisher

Da ich meine Maden immer gleich behandel, scheint mir die Dauer des möglichen Aufbewahrens, hauptsächlich von Frische und Qualität der Ware abzuhängen.
Da gibt es alles, zwischen 3 Tagen und gut 3 Monaten...


----------



## Tikey0815

Wie macht ihr das denn mit Maden aufbewahren? Kühl lagern ist klar, aber packt ihr die auch um? In nen anderen behälter?


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
wieder mal ein sehr cooler Madencrashkurs, danke an die Diskutanden.
Mein Händler ist ein Guter, dennoch kommt es manchmal vor, das die Madenqualität schwankt- sind halt nicht die ubermaggots aus Italien, und grade im Winter wird nicht soviel umgesetzt. Schlechte Qualität macht sich bei mir durch viele Schluffen und tote Gammelmaden bemerkbar. Nichts was ein Sieb (nutz ich ohnehin) nicht lösen könnte.
Ich kann noch anfügen, dass sich ein Säckchen Sägemehl als sehr praktisch erwiesen hat (früher hab ich ein Säckchen neutrales Räuchermehl gekauft, heute gibt mir mein Dealer auf Anfrage ein Beutelchen so mit).
Man kann ab und an das durchgemörbelte, schwitzige Sägemehl der Maden austauschen, was angenehm ist, und vor allem kann man ihnen bei längerer Lagerung einen ordentlichen Schuss zusätzliches Sägemehl geben: Ich bilde mirh ein dass sie so länger halten, und das Eau de Madé besser neutralisiert wird.
Vorm angeln Sieb ich die Kandiataten des Tagen immer durch, und spendiere ihnen nicht zuviel Maismehl.
hg
Minimax

EDIT:


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn mit Maden aufbewahren? Kühl lagern ist klar, aber packt ihr die auch um? In nen anderen behälter?



Ich kaufe Maden immer in Halbliterportionen. Die Topfe ich aus ihrem Tütchen in so eine grosse Madendose (Von Grey´s. Kauft Grey´s Madendosen. Die Beste Dose Für Maden, Grey´s Madendosen. Ja, Madendosen von Grey´s--Saitenbacher!!!!). Wie oben beschrieben orntlich Sägemehl oben drauf und ab ins Gemüsefach.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> (Von Grey´s. Kauft Grey´s Madendosen. Die Beste Dose Für Maden, Grey´s Madendosen. Ja, Madendosen von Grey´s--Saitenbacher!!!!)


Da war jemand eindeutig zu lange gezwungen, Radio zu hören. Ich nutze Matrix Madendosen, Stapelbar und in einem dunklen Blauton gehalten der ihnen bei Nachtansitzen einen stealthmodus gewähren. Wenn ich Zeit und Platz habe (ab diesem Sommer einen eigenen Kühlschrank mit Eisfach ) siebe ich sie vom span und lass sie durch das Sieb in einen Eimer laufen. Auf einen etwaigen Waschgang verzichte ich, ich gebe aber 1 EL je Viertel Liter Kurkuma dazu und gebe sie dann mit etwas Grundfutter als Mehl in die Dose und ab ins Gemüsefach. Wenn ich je wieder Zeit haben sollte könnte ich das Gemüsefach mit Klettverschlussklebeband ausdrücklicher gestalten und die Maden direkt in die Wanne geben, da würde sich vorratshaltung lohnen aber das bleibt erstmal ein ferner traum


----------



## Andal

Den "verschwitzten Sägleim" haue ich gleich weg. Dafür gibts gleich eine Hand voll frisches Grundfutter und auch mal einen Löffel Kaffeemehl, oder Curry. Ob der Kaffee jetzt wirklich so viel mehr Leben in die Dose zaubert... ich mach's halt so, weil ich es immer schon so mache und keinen Nachteil sehe.


----------



## Tikey0815

Was für einen Sieb verwendet ihr ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was für einen Sieb verwendet ihr ?


Ich habe mir die Askari eigenmarkensiebe in allen drei Größen gekauft weil günstig, das mittlere oder große (4 bzw 6mm) nehme ich für Maden, das kleine (2mm) für Pinkies

https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-competition-plus-koedersieb_0084714.html


----------



## rhinefisher

Kaffee?? Kannte ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube eher nicht dass die maggotten Koffein resorbieren über die Haut, aber sie kriegen Farbe, riechen gut und du fängst damit - da kommt es darauf nicht an


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was für einen Sieb verwendet ihr ?


"Kleiner Durchschlag" von Tupperware. Seit vielen Jahren immer dabei und das einzige perfekte Madensieb mit Lifetime Garantie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kaffee?? Kannte ich auch noch nicht...



Toller Lockstoff auf Rotaugen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Toller Lockstoff auf Rotaugen.


Und gutes Wurmfutter


----------



## Minimax

und obendrein läßt sich ein schmackhaftes und anregendes Getränk daraus kochen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> und obendrein läßt sich ein schmackhaftes und anregendes Getränk daraus kochen.


Das halte ich für abwegig


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> und obendrein läßt sich ein schmackhaftes und anregendes Getränk daraus kochen.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das halte ich für abwegig


Weil es kein Tee ist!?


----------



## Hecht100+

Endlich jemand mit Geschmack.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Weil es kein Tee ist!?


Auch, wobei ich durchaus einen guten Kaffee zu schätzen weiss. Genau genommen weiss ich jede verfügbare Koffeinquelle zu schätzen. Koffein ist mein Freund.
Aber am liebsten Tee. Gerne Grüne wie Sencha oder Kukicha und schwarzen aus Ceylon oder Assam, am liebsten Friesentee mit eingelegter Vanilleschote, Rumkandies und Milch, gerührt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kaffee, Türkisch, billigstes Paket, heißes Wasser, Kaffeeweißer, Gucci.


----------



## Andal

Ich gebe als Angler dem Tee schon deswegen den Vorzug, weil er in the flask bei weitem nicht so leidet, wie Kaffee.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kaffee, Türkisch, billigstes Paket, heißes Wasser, Kaffeeweißer, Gucci.


Es ist keine Schande, kein Genussmensch zu sein! Und im Büro sah es jahrelang ähnlich aus wie bei dir, jetzt habe ich eine Senseo Switch und bin hochzufrieden


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich gebe als Angler dem Tee schon deswegen den Vorzug, weil er in the flask bei weitem nicht so leidet, wie Kaffee.


Ich hoffe doch sehr, du hast für beides verschiedene kannen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist keine Schande, kein Genussmensch zu sein! Und im Büro sah es jahrelang ähnlich aus wie bei dir, jetzt habe ich eine Senseo Switch und bin hochzufrieden



Soso. Das Paket Kaffee ganz unten im Regal ist also kein Genuss?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Soso. Das Paket Kaffee ganz unten im Regal ist also kein Genuss?


Kaffeeweisser ist kein genuss


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr, du hast für beides verschiedene kannen


Aber latürnich. Ich würde nie guten Tee in eine schnöde Kaffeekanne geben!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kaffeeweisser ist kein genuss



Wat? Dieses Produkt stieg Empor vom Olymp und bereichert seit je her die Landschaft der Kaffeetrinker auf seine edelste Weise! In Wirklichkeit investiere ich jeden Cent in gutes Angelgerät, wer braucht schon Genuss, wenn ein Sack voll Plötzen ruft.


----------



## Andal

Kaffeeweisser hatte ich jahrelang auf dem LKW. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist frisch geschäumter Kuhsaft schon besser in der Tasse. Was aber beim Angeln illusorisch ist und bleibt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit investiere ich jeden Cent in gutes Angelgerät, wer braucht schon Genuss, wenn ein Sack voll Plötzen ruft.


Ich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich



Noob.


----------



## Andal

Wobei es sogar Menschen geben soll, die freiwillig Bourbon trinken. Shocking, isn't it!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Noob.


Boing - Flip


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es sogar Menschen geben soll, die freiwillig Bourbon trinken. Shocking, isn't it!?


Mit Cola geht fast alles *ed* nur Scotch, der nach einem im Hochmoor abgebrannten Apothekerschränkchen schmeckt widersetzt sich


----------



## Hecht100+

Kann mir auch was besseres denken, aber Mais ist auch gut zu Angeln​


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Cola geht fast alles *ed* nur Scotch, der nach einem im Hochmoor abgebrannten Apothekerschränkchen schmeckt widersetzt sich


Da spare ich mir den Durst lieber, bis es wieder etwas trinkbares gibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich war heute nochmals am Graben spionieren. Oberhalb des Radius meiner Spaziergänge steht das Wasser, viele Engpässe, keine Spur von Leben. Es scheint, das ich für diesen ehemaligen fischreichen Rinnsal nur noch wenige Meter mit Chancen zur Verfügung habe. Allerdings wächst der Kram mit Seerosen auch schon wieder zu. Ich würde mal glatt behaupten, das ich keine einzige Sekunde an diesem Gewässer dieses Jahr investieren werde.

Heute habe ich meinen kleinen Posenexkurs am Flüsschen veröffentlicht, nun wetze ich die Waffen für die Schleien und Brassen. Mögen die Hungerspiele beginnen.


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend Jungs,

heut ein paar Stunden am Wasser gewesen. Einmal hats mir die Pose kräftig unter Wasser gezogen, war dann aber wieder komplett still, einmal zuppelte die Pose langsam in Richtung eines ins Wasser ragenden Busches (Schleie!?), den Anhieb hab ich aber versiebt, und einmal wurde mir ganz ohne Reaktion der Pose ein halber Tauwurm abgebissen. Aber wenigstens waren es die ersten Bisse im Stillwasser für dieses Jahr. 

Zur Madendiskussion: Ich hab kurz vor Weihnachten richtig pralle, dralle, quirlige Maden bei meinem Lieblingshändler bekomme, das geht auch in der Nebensaison, wenn der Händler maßvoll kauft und anständig lagert. Und was die haltbarkeit angeht: Vor 20 Tagen hab ich mir einen viertel Liter besorgt und die Dose ist immernoch fast voll und quicklebendig (bei entspechender Wärme). Ein bisschen kleiner sind sie zwar geworden, weil sie natürlich ein bisschen Wasser abschwitzen (ich hatte sie in der Zeit ich glaube 5x oder öfer für mehrere Stunden mit am Wasser), aber immernoch munter. Nur das vom Schwitzasser matschig gewordene Sägemehl hab ich einmal abgespült und die Maden dann durch ein Sieb laufen lassen, um vereinzelte Leichen zu entfernen. Also ein Monat ist locker drin bei anständigen Maden, selbst wenn man sie bei Frühlingswetter oft mit an den See nimmt.

An gründlers Post erinnere ich mich noch. Seine Maden waren viele, viele Monate alt. Ich meine sogar älter als ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## gründler

Moin

Ich könnte jetzt sogar runter gehen und ein bild machen,die leben immer noch... temp. ist 0,5grad im Gemüsefach,gekauft Juni 2018.Nur kleiner sind sie geworden aber es leben noch gut 2 handvoll von ehemalig 1 liter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das nenne ich mal Langzeithälterung und Allzeit-Bereit Vorrat!


----------



## Xianeli

Hab heute beim ausmisten die Maden von vor 6 Wochen gefunden. Waren noch ganz schön agil. Kamen trotzdem in die Tonne weil ich momentan weiter auf meine Mini Wafter setze


----------



## Kochtopf

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich könnte jetzt sogar runter gehen und ein bild machen,die leben immer noch... temp. ist 0,5grad im Gemüsefach,gekauft Juni 2018.Nur kleiner sind sie geworden aber es leben noch gut 2 handvoll von ehemalig 1 liter.


Kommst ähnlich oft angeln wie ich?


----------



## phirania

Ich gebe immer etwas Paniermehl zu den Maden und ab in den Kühlschrank / Gemüsefach..
Und am Wasser in der Sonne sind die dann immer wieder agil.


----------



## Nemo

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es sogar Menschen geben soll, die freiwillig Bourbon trinken. Shocking, isn't it!?



Einspruch, euer Ehren! Bitte nicht die Standard-Industriereinigungsmittel aus dem Supermarkt zur Bewertung heranziehen.

Ich habe früher auch einmal gesagt "ich mag keinen Bourbon", bis ich einen echten getrunken habe


----------



## Minimax

nochmals Nabend,
Habe grade @Wuemmehunter s Buch gelesen -ich hatte es bestellt als es rauskam, geliefert wurde es natürlich einen Tag zu spät, um es mit in die Sommerfrische zu nehmen, so dass ich es erst heut vom Nachbarn abholen konnte.
Da Heinz ja schon eine Zusammenfassung gegeben hat, beschränk ich mich darauf dem Autor nochmal zu gratulieren und mich für das schöne, informative Buch zu bedanken. Das Thema interessiert mich ganz besonders, und ich freue mich über die methodenübergreifende Konsequenz mit der Wuemmehunter beim Hauptthema, dem Gewässertyp kleiner Fluss, bleibt und dessen spezielle Möglichkeiten und Probleme in den Fokus stellt. Ich habe schon beim ersten Lesen ganz viele wichtige Impulse und Ideen erhalten.
Hätt ich beispielsweise Wüemmehunters Überlegungen zu Bleigewichten heute Mittag schon intus gehabt, dann hätte ich vermutlich die wirklich vorsichtigen Bisse entsprechend parieren können und mindestens 2 Johnnies mehr gefangen. Nächstes mal.
Ein einziger Kritikpunkt betrifft in keiner Weise den Autor und sein Werk, sondern den Verlag: Ich finde es Wuemmehunter gegenüber nicht fair, wenn er Zeit, Herzblut und Mühe für ein so schönes Buch gegeben hat, dann das Photo eines anderen, vermeintlich zugkräftigen Angelschriftsteller auf den Einband zu drucken, nicht sehr anständig.
Dem Inhalt tut das keinen Abbruch: Ich empfehle das Buch jedem, der ein entsprechendes Gewässer beangelt oder sich erschliessen will, und zwar unabhängig von Methode und Zielfisch. In der deutschen Lit kenne ich nichts in der Art, und glaube Wümmis Buch ist eine tolle Ergänzung für die Bücherecke eines jeden Ükels,
Also, lieber Wuemmehunter, danke für das Buch, und schön das Du bei uns bist, jetzt haben wir Dich natürlich für Rückfragen jederzeit am Wickel (Mooooooment mal,
auf Seite soundso hast Du doch selbst geschrieben dass....)
hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Moinsen!
Nochmal zu den Maden: Niemals nehme ich alle Maden mit ans Wasser, sondern nur die Menge, welche ich auch zu verangeln gedenke.
Nicht verbrauchte Maden wandern zurück in den Kühler, bleiben aber separiert und werden beim nächsten Angeln verfüttert.
Wird die Kühlkette unterbrochen, reduziert das die Lebensdauer drastisch.. .
Einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag euch allen..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Herzlichen Dank für Deine lobenden Worte, lieber minimax! Es freut mich, wenn Dir das Gelesene gefallen hat und Du etwas für Dich und Deine Angelei mitnehmen konntest. Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen. Mich hat die Möglichkeit des Expetimentierens mit Methoden, Montagen und Ködern gerade in der Friedfischangelei immer besonders fasziniert und das wollte ich rüberbringen.
Die Kritik bezüglich des Titels muss ich allerdings relativieren. Das macht der Verlag selbstverständlich nicht ohne Absprache mit dem Autor. Da ich um die Bedeutung des Titelbildes für den Verkauf eines Printmediums weiß,  habe ich auch kein Problem mit einem verkaufsfördernden Titelbild. Ein Lob gilt dem Verlag, weil er sich überhaupt für ein solches Projekt geöffnet hat. Aktuell erscheinen in Deutschland fast nur Bücher namhafter Autoren, mit "Angelpapst"-Image. Und Friedfischmäßig halten sich die Verlage auch eher zurück. Ein Blick in die Angelläden zeigt deutlich, dass mit Blick auf die Zielfische die Schwerpunkte momentan woanders liegen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@wümmehunter, kannst du mir bitte einmal den Titel des Buches nennen, bevor ich jetzt den ganzen Thread auseinander nehmen muss.


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es sogar Menschen geben soll, die freiwillig Bourbon trinken. Shocking, isn't it!?


Gegen einen guten Bourbon ist auch nix einzuwenden  Denen fehlt halt meistens das kantige, torfige und sind eher rund und lieblich. Habe sowohl irischen, schottischen wiksy als auch Bourbon daheim stehen, brauche die Abwechslung


----------



## Andal

Wie alles ist das halt auch eine Medaille mit zwei Seiten.

Für Autoren und Lesewütige ist es ein bitteres Brot, dass der Markt in Kontinentaleuropa so gering ist. Andererseits ist es mir gar nicht so Unrecht, dass das Friedfischangeln, hier das gezielte Friedfischangeln ein Randdasein führt. Je weniger es so ausüben, desto mehr Ruhe hat man.

Aber ärgerlich ist es schon, wenn so ein Projekt von Haus aus grad mal die Kosten der Bildrecherche einspielt. Wobei ich dir, lieber @Wuemmehunter natürlich von Herzen wünsche, dass für dich etwas mehr Rentabilität dabei herausspringen wird.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Gegen einen guten Bourbon ist auch nix einzuwenden  Denen fehlt halt meistens das kantige, torfige und sind eher rund und lieblich. Habe sowohl irischen, schottischen wiksy als auch Bourbon daheim stehen, brauche die Abwechslung


Der einzige bezahlbare und trinkbare Bourbon ist für meinen Geschmack der Four Roses von Seagram. Und Unsummen mag ich dafür nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @wümmehunter, kannst du mir bitte einmal den Titel des Buches nennen, bevor ich jetzt den ganzen Thread auseinander nehmen muss.


Kleine Flüsse- Große Fänge, erschienen beim Müller- Rüschlikon


----------



## Hecht100+

Danke


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Der einzige bezahlbare und trinkbare Bourbon ist für meinen Geschmack der Four Roses von Seagram. Und Unsummen mag ich dafür nicht ausgeben.



Die zwei folgenden Bourbon kann ich empfehlen, Preisklasse ca. 20 €:
Stetson John B. Straight Bourbon
Buffalo Trace​


----------



## Tikey0815

Es geht nix über einen gesegneten Single Malt aus grünen Hügeln !


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Es geht nix über einen gesegneten Single Malt aus grünen Hügeln !



Da spricht der echte Kenner....


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich persönlich schwöre auch Cognac, Brandy oder wie das Kind auch immer heissen mag
 Bin auch einem guten Rum oder Whisk(e)y nicht abgeneigt, Wodka ohnehin. Gin nur Tonic oder Lemon zur Malariaprophylaxe am Wasser


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich trinke nicht oft, wenn dann nur in der Geselschaft...Aber wenn ich ansauge, dann muß Flasche leer  ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich trinke nicht oft,




Kenn ich.

Ich trinke auch selten aber wenn dann oft und viel.


----------



## Hecht100+

Single Malt ist spitze, aber die Steigerung: Swiss Highland Classic 46%Vol. gelagert in 3000 mtr. Höhe. Gibt es in OS bei "Vom Fass" lose, auch in kleinen Mengen. Meine 200ml
werden auch nur bei seelischen Tiefpunkten ausgepackt, wenn z.B. das Karpfenrig gerissen ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, gestern habe ich es das erste Mal in diesem Jahr zum Angeln nach Feierabend geschafft. Ich bin immer erst so gegen 17.30 zu Hause, da war es bis zum dunkel werden bislang immer etwas knapp. Deshalb beschränkte sich die Angelei auf das Wochenende. Aber jetzt ist die Saison offen. Zum Auftakt gab es 9 Plötzen und einen lütten Brassen. Sicher keine bemerkenswerten Fische, aber es war herrlich! Die Bäume grünen durch, der Eisvogel ist schwer mit füttern beschäftigt und die übrige Vogelwelt übt sich im Zwitschern. Und ich hatte leihweise eine fliegende Kamera dabei. Ist mal ganz cool sein Hausgewässer mal aus der Vogelperspektive zu sehen. Die Aufnahme zeigt die Wümme östlich von Bremen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tolles Drohnenfoto, so hat man mal einen Überblick wie so ein Fluß wirklich verläuft.


----------



## Tobias85

Nicht nur das Foto ist toll, der Fluss selbst ist auch beneidenswert. 

Petri zu den Rotbrassen!


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kenn ich.
> 
> Ich trinke auch selten aber wenn dann oft und viel.


Das kenne ich leider auch.


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter: Petri zu den Fischen nach Feierabend und zu den tollen Bildern.

LG Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, gestern habe ich es das erste Mal in diesem Jahr zum Angeln nach Feierabend geschafft. Ich bin immer erst so gegen 17.30 zu Hause, da war es bis zum dunkel werden bislang immer etwas knapp. Deshalb beschränkte sich die Angelei auf das Wochenende. Aber jetzt ist die Saison offen. Zum Auftakt gab es 9 Plötzen und einen lütten Brassen. Sicher keine bemerkenswerten Fische, aber es war herrlich! Die Bäume grünen durch, der Eisvogel ist schwer mit füttern beschäftigt und die übrige Vogelwelt übt sich im Zwitschern. Und ich hatte leihweise eine fliegende Kamera dabei. Ist mal ganz cool sein Hausgewässer mal aus der Vogelperspektive zu sehen. Die Aufnahme zeigt die Wümme östlich von Bremen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322418
> Anhang anzeigen 322419
> Anhang anzeigen 322420


Petri zu den Fischen und super Fotos hast du gemacht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für die Blumen, Heinz und Hartmut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil
@Wuemmehunter !

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Kochtopf

Sehr coole Bilder @Wuemmehunter! Petri Heil! Spannend wäre, was man mit Polfilter auf der Drohnenkamera sehen würde (kann man senkrecht nach unten fotografieren?) - eine modifizierte Drohne wäre sicherlich ein adäquater Ersatz zum Baitboat ^^



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Single Malt ist spitze, aber die Steigerung: Swiss Highland Classic 46%Vol. gelagert in 3000 mtr. Höhe. Gibt es in OS bei "Vom Fass" lose, auch in kleinen Mengen. Meine 200ml
> werden auch nur bei seelischen Tiefpunkten ausgepackt, wenn z.B. das Karpfenrig gerissen ist.


Dann müsste ich jeden Morgen wenn der Wecker klingelt tanken, danach kann ich nicht gehen


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kleine Flüsse- Große Fänge, erschienen beim Müller- Rüschlikon


Da kann ich beim Kosmos Verlag lang suchen.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehr coole Bilder @Wuemmehunter! Petri Heil! Spannend wäre, was man mit Polfilter auf der Drohnenkamera sehen würde (kann man senkrecht nach unten fotografieren?) - eine modifizierte Drohne wäre sicherlich ein adäquater Ersatz zum Baitboat ^^
> 
> 
> Dann müsste ich jeden Morgen wenn der Wecker klingelt tanken, danach kann ich nicht gehen


Man kann auch senkrecht nach unten filmen/fotografiere. Ist eine Mavic 2 Pro, schönes Teil. Hat sich die Firma zugelegt, das heißt ich werde sie öfter mal dabeihaben. Aber als Baitbootersatz brauche ich Sie nicht. Bei meinen Gewässergrößen reicht der geschlenzte Unterhandwurf.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, gestern habe ich es das erste Mal in diesem Jahr zum Angeln nach Feierabend geschafft. Ich bin immer erst so gegen 17.30 zu Hause, da war es bis zum dunkel werden bislang immer etwas knapp. Deshalb beschränkte sich die Angelei auf das Wochenende. Aber jetzt ist die Saison offen. Zum Auftakt gab es 9 Plötzen und einen lütten Brassen. Sicher keine bemerkenswerten Fische, aber es war herrlich! Die Bäume grünen durch, der Eisvogel ist schwer mit füttern beschäftigt und die übrige Vogelwelt übt sich im Zwitschern. Und ich hatte leihweise eine fliegende Kamera dabei. Ist mal ganz cool sein Hausgewässer mal aus der Vogelperspektive zu sehen. Die Aufnahme zeigt die Wümme östlich von Bremen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322418
> Anhang anzeigen 322419
> Anhang anzeigen 322420




Sehr schönes weitläufiges Gewässer.
Da sind bestimmt nicht so viele unterwegs und man hat seine Ruhe.


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, auch wenn Kleine Flüsse - große Fänge derzeit in ist (ob ich es mir für meine kleine Bäche hole entscheide ich nach unseren Fachsimpeleien an der Oberweser), habe ich mir die Tage das Buch von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund bestellt und heute kam es endlich an. Erstes reinschnüffeln lässt erahnen, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war, das Buch zu holen, mir wird das auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen an meinen (bisher so zickigen) Seen hier.


----------



## Andal

Auch ein empfehlenswertes Lesebuch. Technische Sensationen sucht man zwar vergeblich, aber eine schöne Abendlektüre......


https://www.amazon.de/Wei%C3%9Ffisch-angeln-Dieter-Schicker/dp/3275013084/ref=sr_1_5?qid=1555003216&refinements=p_27%3ADieter+Schicker&s=books&sr=1-5


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, auch wenn Kleine Flüsse - große Fänge derzeit in ist (ob ich es mir für meine kleine Bäche hole entscheide ich nach unseren Fachsimpeleien an der Oberweser), habe ich mir die Tage das Buch von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund bestellt und heute kam es endlich an. Erstes reinschnüffeln lässt erahnen, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war, das Buch zu holen, mir wird das auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen an meinen (bisher so zickigen) Seen hier.


Eine sehr gute Entscheidung, wie ich finde. Ich habe das  Buch mehrfach gelesen. Die Jungs wissen, wovon sie schreiben. Und wenn wir schon mal bei guten Angelbüchern sind dann empfehle ich unbedingt Fred J. Taylor „Fishing for Tench". Ab und an findet man noch ein gutes deutschsprachiges Exemplar unter demTitel „Schleienangeln" Ein wunderbar inspirierendes Buch, das ich seit knapp zehn Jahren jeden Winter wiederlese.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Entscheidung, wie ich finde. Ich habe das  Buch mehrfach gelesen. Die Jungs wissen, wovon sie schreiben. Und wenn wir schon mal bei guten Angelbüchern sind dann empfehle ich unbedingt Fred J. Taylor „Fishing for Tench". Ab und an findet man noch ein gutes deutschsprachiges Exemplar unter demTitel „Schleienangeln" Ein wunderbar inspirierendes Buch, das ich seit knapp zehn Jahren jeden Winter wiederlese.



Danke für den Hinweis, das steht jetzt direkt auf meiner Wunschliste.


----------



## phirania

Mann ist das mal wieder für ein  wetter..
Erst 19 / 20 Grad dann wieder nur noch 8 Grad..
Da mögen die Fische genauso wenig wie wir Angler.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Sehr schönes weitläufiges Gewässer.
> Da sind bestimmt nicht so viele unterwegs und man hat seine Ruhe.


Da hast Du recht. Vor allem weit und breit kein Parkplatz, was Besseres gibt es nicht. Obwohl wir über 300 Mitglieder im Verein sind, trifft man in diesem Bereich höchstens einmal im Jahr jemanden.


----------



## phirania

Das ist doch mal ein Traumgewässer.....
Gibt es hier leider nicht so viele davon.


----------



## Tobias85

Wo ich jetzt grad am Bücher gucken bin: Das hier ist doch der Klassiker von Wilson, richtig? Das Wörtchen "Method" iritiert mich grade, weil ich mich nur an "Coarse fishing manual" erinnere, ohne das "Method" dazwischen. Ich will ja schon den Klassiker und keins, das nur so ähnlich heißt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wo ich jetzt grad am Bücher gucken bin: Das hier ist doch der Klassiker von Wilson, richtig?



korrekt, das ist es


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wo ich jetzt grad am Bücher gucken bin: Das hier ist doch der Klassiker von Wilson, richtig? Das Wörtchen "Method" iritiert mich grade, weil ich mich nur an "Coarse fishing manual" erinnere, ohne das "Method" dazwischen. Ich will ja schon den Klassiker und keins, das nur so ähnlich heißt.


Kann sein, dass el potto das Wort "Method" ein, zwei Mal unterschlagen hat. Aber genau das von dir verlinkte Buch ist jenes welches


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, @Minimax...jetzt ist auch das Buch auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Tobias85

Dir auch nochmal danke, @Kochtopf


----------



## Tricast

Wolf-Bernd Wiemer hat auch etliche Bücher über das Friedfischangeln geschrieben, z.B. "Ohne Schwimmer".


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich trinke auch selten aber wenn dann oft und viel.


Ich bin weder Seelenklemptner noch Pastor, aber zuviel Alkohol ist nicht gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Zum Thema ältere Angelbücher -ich habs glaub ich schonmal geschrieben, bzw. schätze alle hier wissen es.
Ich verlinks trotzdem nochmal aus aktuellem Anlass.
Schaut unbedingt nicht nur über die Google/Amazon/Ebay/booklooker etc. Suchen, sondern geht aufs ZVAB:
(Zentrales Verzeichnis Antiquarischer Bücher)
https://www.zvab.com/?cm_sp=TopNav-_-Home-_-Logo

hier gibt's wirklich unheimlich viel zu finden, zu allem Themen, aus allen Zeiten, auch viel Fremdsprachiges. Und natürlich viel
Angelliteratur!


----------



## Tricast

Danke für den TIPP Minimax. Solche Adressen kann man garnicht oft genug wiederholen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Solche Adressen kann man garnicht oft genug wiederholen.



Das ist ne dolle Sache -große Teile meiner Bib hab ich mir seinerzeit so besorgt, und dazu viel Belletristik und eben auch Angellit. Schnäppchen kann man nicht erwarten,
aber man kann die Preise schon gut vergleichen. Und es sind wirklich viele Antiquariate angeschlossen- ein Riesenlager, sozusagen. Plus: Man kann kleine Antiquariate unterstützen, genauso wie unsere Angelhändler haben die es auch nicht mehr leicht.

EDIT: Leider verweigern einige dieser Buchkäuze ärgerlicherweise PayPal, sehr nervig.


----------



## Tricast

Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung und wir müssen die auch erhalten denn die wirklich schönen Texte gibt es doch nur in Form von Büchern. Nix auf Smartfone oder so. Z.B. Der Reiseführer von Peterich im Prestel Verlag "Italien I bis III". Und das Beste überhaupt: "HIGGELTI PIGGELTI POP  -  ES MUß IM LEBEN MEHR ALS ALLES GEBEN.

LG Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> "HIGGELTI PIGGELTI POP  -  ES MUß IM LEBEN MEHR ALS ALLES GEBEN.



ooohh, das sieht bezaubernd aus.. mir völlig unbekannt, leider -ich glaube über den Reiseführer sprachen wir schon einmal am Telefon?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn ich nicht grundsätzlich gegen eine Zersplitterung des Ükels wäre so wäre doch eine Linksammlung aus 18 Monaten Ükeln ein Schatz.

Irgendwann bringt RR den Ükel als Buch raus ^^


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht grundsätzlich gegen eine Zersplitterung des Ükels wäre so wäre doch eine Linksammlung aus 18 Monaten Ükeln ein Schatz.



Der Ükel ist ein unheimlich reiches Gewässer, aber nicht einfach zu befischen- aber mit kundigem Umgang mit der Suchfunktion sind jederzeit, zu jedem Thema kapitale Fänge möglich. (Köderalternativen, Montagen, exotisches Tackle, Angellinks, Nekrophilie, Gewässerkunde, Fangberichte, Kulinarisches, Angelliteratur)
Der RR wünsche ich alles Gute, aber ich fürchte, ein Print-Ükel kann nur von der Redaktion des MAD Magazins geleistet werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, 
Mich treibt aktuell das Pelletthema etwas um. Präziser gesagt, die Barbenangelei mit Pellets als Köder. Nun habe ich zwar schon mit Micropellets im Method-Feeder gefischt, aber mit größeren  Pellets habe ich keinerlei Erfahrungen. Ein passendes Rig hat Andal ja kürzlich vorgestellt , das ich demnächst mal in der Weser bei Bremen ausprobieren möchte. Auf was muss ich bei den Pellets achten? Woran erkenne ich frische Ware, welche Größen und Sorten bieten sich an? Welche Größen passen zu welchen Hakengrößen? Wann ist ein Pellet als Hakenköder ausgelaugt? Wie füttert ihr an? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Pelletlieferanten? Für Eure Antworten schon mal vielen Dank. Und allen Ükels einen guten Start in ein trotz der lausigen  Kälte hoffentlich fischreiches Wochenende.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die von Sonubaits haben einem guten Ruf, auf https://www.common-baits.com/Halibut-Pellet-Info:_:70.html sind grundsätzliche Infos, die dir vielleicht weiter helfen. Den Shop kann ich btw grundsätzlich empfehlen


----------



## Hecht100+

Moin Moin,
Animal Baits Red Halibut mit Loch in 8, 14 und 20 mm. Halten im Wasser mindestens 3 Std, sind aber meistens vorher von der Weißfischjuniorfraktion abgeraspelt. 20 mm selektiert die kleineren Fisch aus z.B. bei Karpfenangeln, 16 mm geht meistens für alles, man kann auch 2 oder 3 Pellets hintereinander auf Haar geben, evtl. Haarschlaufe länger binden. Anfüttern entweder mit PVA-Netz oder PVA-String. Zum Barbenangeln kann ich nichts sagen, gibt es in unserer Gegend nicht. Aber für Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Giebel, Brassen, Schleien, Karpfen absolut top. Bei Karpfen auch gut zum Mischen, fruchtiger Boilie und fischiger Pellet. Wenn ich die Pellets neu kaufe, sind sie fest und glänzend, im Laufe der Zeit werden sie dann matt und an der Oberfläche rauher. Ich fische meistens,  außer auf Karpfen,  mit 6er oder 8er Haken, ansonsten bis 2er hoch.
Viel Spass noch beim Ausprobieren.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Zum Thema Bücher:

Mach euren Kind oder Kindern eine kleine Freude zu Ostern ---> gerade entdeckt in der Bucht


----------



## Tricast

Und je nachdem wie klein die Kleinen sind gibt es auch noch Robbi geht Angeln. Ein Blinker Buch für die Kleinen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Tricast

https://www.google.de/search?q=feedermontagen+bilder&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=twL32uGPCVypCM%3A%2CKZGF1FkuqdNduM%2C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kQTVuXfnxTTP2V2crSSgn1IZARu9A&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjSrdLEjcrhAhXPKlAKHfjKCioQ9QEwCHoECAYQFA#imgrc=s1-oWGdS9aKI9M:&vet=1

Kann es sein dass wir alle hinterm Mond leben?????

Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Auf sowas wie die ^ Google Bilder bin ich früher auch "reingefallen".
Funktioniert eben nicht richtig, die realen primären Feinde beim Grundangeln sind Vertüdelungen und Hänger/Abrisse, die "beliebten" Steinpackungen oder Kurvensteinhaufen allerorten, zudem reichlich Spülgut in der Strömung jetzt im Frühjahr. Dann die Zuppelei, aber keine verwertbaren Anhakerfolge.
Man muss sich schon genauer auf die aktuelle lokalen Wasserwasserhältnisse bzw. die am Boden dort einstellen.

Ich habe gerade so richtig an der Montagenbastelfront die letzten Wochen Mär/Apr gearbeitet, dauernd probiert am Wasser, und nochmal aktuell wieder viele Teilchen dazu eingekauft. 
Der wirkliche Nachschub aus UK ist leider nicht gegeben.

Eine blindlings-betreibbare betriebssichere Grundangel- oder Feedermontage ist schon was wunderfeines!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Mich treibt aktuell das Pelletthema etwas um. Präziser gesagt, die Barbenangelei mit Pellets als Köder. Nun habe ich zwar schon mit Micropellets im Method-Feeder gefischt, aber mit größeren  Pellets habe ich keinerlei Erfahrungen. Ein passendes Rig hat Andal ja kürzlich vorgestellt , das ich demnächst mal in der Weser bei Bremen ausprobieren möchte. Auf was muss ich bei den Pellets achten? Woran erkenne ich frische Ware, welche Größen und Sorten bieten sich an? Welche Größen passen zu welchen Hakengrößen? Wann ist ein Pellet als Hakenköder ausgelaugt? Wie füttert ihr an? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Pelletlieferanten? Für Eure Antworten schon mal vielen Dank. Und allen Ükels einen guten Start in ein trotz der lausigen  Kälte hoffentlich fischreiches Wochenende.


Vorab eine Enttäuschung. Im Halibut Pellet ist keine Spur Heilbutt enthalten. 

Ich kaufe mir Köderpellets nach folgenden Kriterien: 
Vorgebohrt, weil es mir einfach zu fummelig ist, ständig da selber zu bohren.
Frische Ware glänzt fettig und sie reicht keine Spur ranzig.
Die Marke ist ziemlich egal und auch die Haltbarkeit im Wasser ist bei allen relativ gleich, zumindest für Barben, Schleien und Brassen mit um die 4-6 Stunden vollkommen ausreichend. Jetzt kann man natürlich über die Zusammensetzung der KP's streiten - ich tue es nicht. Mir reicht da der durchschnittliche Fischmehlgehalt aus. Anders bei den viel kleineren Futterpellets. Die sollten nach Möglichkeit schon recht gehaltvoll sein. Da haben sich die Aufzuchtspellets der BayWa recht gut bewährt. Die sind zwar durch die Bank rein pflanzlich zusammengesetzt, lösen sich aber gut und sie bilden damit eine sehr gute Spur.
Die Futterpellets kann man in kleineren Gewässern durchaus pur und direkt füttern. In großen Flüssen haben sich Futterkörbe aber auch sehr bewährt.
Ich benutze da am liebsten die 4 mm und lasse sie etwa 5 min in reichlich (Fluss-) Wasser ziehen. Abgießen und etwas Grundfutter dazu. Das gibt dann eine schöne Mischung, die gut im Korb hält und nur mäßig schnell ausspült.

Die Köder verziere ich gerne mit einem Gummimaiskorn. Das dient vor allem als Sichthilfe für die Fische. Dementsprechend auch die Hakengrößen.
8er für einen 14 mm Pellet # + ein Maiskorn, oder einen kleinen, grellen Pop Up,
10er für 14 mm Pellet + ein kleines Maiskorn, oder pur,
12er für alles was kleiner ausfällt. Kleiner als einen 8 mm Pellet, pur gehe ich jedoch für Barben nicht. Die lassen sich dann an den 25er bis 30er Monovorfächern nicht mehr vernünftig binden. Die Vorfächer aber nicht so kurz, wie sonst. 50 - 100 cm dürfen die schon haben!

Zu Anfang sollte man etwa im 10 min. Abstand füttern, sowohl pur, als auch mit dem Korb. Stellen sich Bisse ein, kann man sich ja orientieren.

Meine aktuellen Köderpellest sind die hier. Also weder große Marke, oder sonst was.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Hakenköder-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Das alles zusammen erhebt natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Absolut. Alles nur die Erfahrung der letzten paar Jahre und was Neues kommt immer daher. Aber wenn der große Durchschnitt der "Englischen Helden" so gut fängt, dann kann es nicht so verkehrt sein. Man muss eben etwas experimentieren, denn unsere Bacherl sind etwas anders und wir haben auch meistens keine Sponsoren.


----------



## Hecht100+

Du hast recht, Heilbutt ist da nicht drin. Aber der Name steht nun mal so auf der Verpackung. Und preislich liegen wir im selben Level,  meine 4,99 pro kg beim Fachhandel. Forellipellets im Zoohandel bzw. Raiffeisenmarkt sind natürlich günstiger. Aber die Idee mit dem Gummimaiskorn finde ich klasse, demnächst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Andal

Sag ich doch, es ist totalement Würst, welche man nimmt, so lange man sich die Arbeit macht und die Köder vom Futter unterscheidet.

Höchstwahrscheinlich kaufen sie eh alle alles von Coppens aus Holland zu, was mich aber überhaupt nicht juckt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und allen Ükels einen guten Start in ein trotz der lausigen  Kälte hoffentlich fischreiches Wochenende.


Sieht ganz schlecht aus hier laut der Vorhersage von Wetter Online!  
Mit 0 Grad nachts reißt man auch nichts sonderlich am Vormittag und bei Schlechtwetter auch nicht am nachmittag.

Aber Montag soll es wieder warm werden. Also das Wochenende um ein paar Tage verlegen!  
Gut gestellt der Angler, wer viel freie Zeit hat oder ziemlich viel schieben u. nach/vor/arbeiten kann ...


----------



## Andal

An den Kar- und Osterfeiertagen kann man dann auch gemütlich zu Hause bleiben, schließlich folgt da das Volk auch dem Zwang, spazieren zu gehen. Und "Gibts hier Fische?" muss ich nicht zigfach am Tag beantworten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dazu hochpotentielles Stau-stehen bei längeren Reisen, mag ich überhaupt nicht. Also Randlagenzeiten nutzen wenn man denn reisen muss, oder zuhause bleiben. Da ist es dann vielerorts wiederum fein verwaist.

Dann liegt bei diesen sektenmäßigen Großritualen immer so ein feiner schwefelartiger Restgeruch in der Luft und schlägt sich anscheinend auch aufs Wasser nieder, die Tage haben schon sowas wie eine Pech- und Pleitentradition. Das Wetter ist dann oft genauso.


----------



## Andal

Kleiner Nachtrag zu den Köderpellets.

Man kann sich auch eine kleine Portion noch etwas haltbarer machen. Dazu einfach ein Ladung in ein kleineres Schraubgefäß geben und mit etwas fischigem Öl, aus Sardinendosen, oder von Knobi-Surimi, angießen. Beim Ansitz auf Schleien und Brassen, wo die Köder auch mal länger im Wasser bleiben, hat sich das gut bewährt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ Du gibst den Köderpellets quasi eine langeinziehende wasserdichtende Ölung ?


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dazu hochpotentielles Stau-stehen bei längeren Reisen, mag ich überhaupt nicht. Also Randlagenzeiten nutzen wenn man denn reisen muss, oder zuhause bleiben. Da ist es dann vielerorts wiederum fein verwaist...


"Wos macht's es z'Ostern?" - "Do geh ma ned hin!"


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ Du gibst den Köderpellets quasi eine langeinziehende wasserdichtende Ölung ?


Ja. Aber die meistens nur im Stillwasser, wenn die Köder länger im Wasser bleiben sollen. Am Fluss sind die Zeiten kürzer, da muss das nicht sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ Du gibst den Köderpellets quasi eine langeinziehende wasserdichtende Ölung ?


Die sie im Regelfall bereits haben sollten. Aber etwas auffrischen und zum locken - why not?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die sie im Regelfall bereits haben sollten. Aber etwas auffrischen und zum locken - why not?


Ich hab mal von Northernbaits, übrigens eine ganz famose Boilieschmiede, so ein Döschen ölige Pellets zum Test besorgt und siehe da, es war kein Fehler. Nur die Hände riechen dann sehr nach "Nordsee"!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aha, mir fehlt die Erfahrung mit solchen modernen Futterstoffen.
Da in meinem befischbaren Flussabschnitt (Jahresangelkarte) sich auch Barbenreviere befinden sollen, ist das auch sehr interessant. 

Zum Glück ist das alles nicht so riesig wie Donau oder Rhein, da kann ich deutlich feiner fischen als was so für die Großwasserrinnen gezeigt und propagiert wird.
Und wenn das Hochwasser zurückgeht, ist die Fließgeschwindigkeit auch wieder in einem erträglichen Rahmen. 
Wobei die Barben sicherlich auch dem Futter(strom) folgen und nicht Strömungswettkämpfe ausfechten werden.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das alles nicht so riesig wie Donau oder Rhein, da kann ich deutlich feiner fischen als was so für die Großwasserrinnen gezeigt und propagiert wird.


Das muss gar nicht sein. Die 8-10 lbs. Schnurklasse ist absolut ausreichend und feiner fischen bringt nicht einen Fisch mehr. Viel entscheidender ist, die Barben ans Fressen zu bringen und sie dabei zu halten. An kleinen Flüssen natürlich viel einfacher, weil man per Baitdropper, oder Zwille genug einschiessen kann, um genau das zu erreichen. Zudem sollte man Barben auch schnell keschern und versorgen. Siehe auch dazu die Engländer mit ihren "Barbel Rules".


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das muss gar nicht sein. Die 8-10 lbs. Schnurklasse ist absolut ausreichend und feiner fischen bringt nicht einen Fisch mehr. Viel entscheidender ist, die Barben ans Fressen zu bringen und sie dabei zu halten. An kleinen Flüssen natürlich viel einfacher, weil man per Baitdropper, oder Zwille genug einschiessen kann, um genau das zu erreichen. Zudem sollte man Barben auch schnell keschern und versorgen. Siehe auch dazu die Engländer mit ihren "Barbel Rules".


Ich würde mit PVA oder Baitdropper eine Ladung 2-4mm Pellets einbringen und dann mittels Zwille alle 2-3 Minuten noch ne Ladung einbringen auf der Spur in der der Köder liegt, in der Hoffnung dass es irgendwann wem auffällt und sich derjenige für den hakenköder (20mm?) Interessiert. Ist das soweit ausreichend durchdacht oder habe ich was wesentliches vergessen?


----------



## Andal

Grundsätzlich alles richtig!

Was dann genau am Ende passt, musst du ein bisschen selber herausfinden... den goldenen Mittelweg zwischen Störung und zu wenig Futter. Aber Barben sind relativ "blöde". Wenn man sie mal in Richtung Feeding Frenzy gebracht hat, kann man beinahe alles machen.

Aber ich würde lieber 2 x 14 mm montieren, als ein einen 20er. So bleibst du variabler und flexibler, wenn mal nur kleinere Köder gefragt sind, oder sich auf dem Platz auch mal Brassen, oder andere Arten einstellen. Riesige Köder bringen halt nicht automatisch riesige Fische - aber mehr Fehlbisse.


----------



## Kochtopf

Brassen und Karpfen sind hier ein eher theoretisches Problem, soll heißen noch nie einen der beiden gesehen aber vielleicht schnappen chub und catfish zu


----------



## Andal

Mit Wallern so um den einen Meter muss man bei der Pelletfischerei immer rechnen. Die holen sich sehr gerne mal die "Krumperl" vom Boden weg - auch ohne lange Gewöhnung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal so anders herum angegangen, mit den vielen feinen Unterwasservideos der letzten Zeit:
Die Barben stehen quasi unter den Döbeln und fressen anscheinend ziemlich an den gleichen Fließ-Futter Partikeln, sind aber langsamer im Ortswechsel.
Daher müsste doch das, was Döbel praktisch anlocken tut (+funktioniert), auch die Barben gleichfalls wenigstens erstmal interessieren. (?)
Oder übersehe ich dabei etwas?

Grundsätzlich finde ich es raffinierter, mit Lockfutter anzulocken und mit leckeren Köderfutter am Haken zu fangen.
Die gleichen Köderbrocken auch zum anfüttern zu verwenden, widerstrebt mir, selbst wenn ich kein Schwabe bin  
(aber vlt. sind schlimmere Gene intus)

Und die Fische wegfüttern oder abfüllen funktioniert ja definitiv.


----------



## Andal

Wer wo steht, ist so ein Lotto. An der Rur fängt man die Barben eher an den ruhigeren Stellen, statt in der Strömung. Dafür sind dann dort eher die Karpfen zu finden. Aber gutes Futter zieht beide und andere Arten immer an. Entweder ich, oder gar nicht heißt hier die Devise bei Fischens.


----------



## Kochtopf

Deswegen ja auch futter- und Köderpellets @Nordlichtangler


----------



## Minimax

Danke für die Pelletdiskussion,
ich spüre, das die ganze Pelleterei mich auch neugierig macht. Meine Versuche in der Richtung waren selten und inkonsequent- mit entsprechend ausbleibenden Erfolg. Mein Hauptvorbehalt war immer die "Gewöhnungszeit" der Fische- und natürlich mein Ködervertrauen verbunden mit meiner berüchtigten kurzen Geduld.
Aber wenn ich so die vielen interessanten Beiträge und Hinweise lese von Euch, dann denke ich, ich müßte auch mal in der Richtung konsequent in der Richtung ermitteln. Grade als Hakenköder kann ich mir vorstellen, das sie einige meiner Probleme lösen würden, und die eine oder andere Idee hätt ich auch. Mal sehen. Leider siehts dieses Wochende mau für einen Besuch am Flüßchen aus.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Sehr interessant ist auch ein Pellet im Mischteich einer P&T-Anlage, von Stör über Waller, Karpfen, alles ist möglich. Nur die Schnur sollte dann ein wenig stärker sein. Und wenn dann so Stör wie ein Lachs in Kanada aus dem Wasser jumpt, ist schon toll. Läßt sich jedoch auch manchmal nur wie ein nassser Sack ans Ufer ziehen ( nicht so toll )


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sehr interessant ist auch ein Pellet im Mischteich einer P&T-Anlage, von Stör über Waller, Karpfen, alles ist möglich. Nur die Schnur sollte dann ein wenig stärker sein. Und wenn dann so Stör wie ein Lachs in Kanada aus dem Wasser jumpt, ist schon toll. Läßt sich jedoch auch manchmal nur wie ein nassser Sack ans Ufer ziehen ( nicht so toll )


Muss sie mal an unserem Zanderefokarpfenmischgewässer probieren... gar keine doofe idee


----------



## Tobias85

Wo ihr jetzt so tief im Pelletsumpf diskutiert: @Andal, du hast doch immer zum Füttern die Pellets von der Baywa propagiert...besser die Karpfenpellets oder die für Forellen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, endlich Feierabend und Wochenende. Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön für die vielen Antworten und Beiträge zur Pelletangelei.  Der Nebel meines Halbwissens hat sich doch deutlich gelichet. Werde mir mal am Wochenende Pellets ordern und (wenn es wieder angenehmer mit den Temperaturen ist) an die Weser fahren. Allen, die auch an diesem kalten Tag am Wasser sind wünsche ich wärmende Bisse und schöne Fische.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wo ihr jetzt so tief im Pelletsumpf diskutiert: @Andal, du hast doch immer zum Füttern die Pellets von der Baywa propagiert...besser die Karpfenpellets oder die für Forellen?


Andal propagiert die Karpfenpellets


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andal propagiert die Karpfenpellets



Danke  So hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung, aber weil sie um die 10-15% weniger Protein haben als die Forellis und auch von der Form eher längliche Sticks denn kompakte kurze Pellets sind, war ich mir eben etwas unsicher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nimm beide und lass die Fische entscheiden! 

(Andal wird die kaum vorgekostet haben )

Ich war schon mehrmals in der Vergangenheit sehr überrascht, was das anfüttern betrifft. Nachdem ich ausgekotzten Schlundinhalt oder dann beim Ausnehmen (echte pathologische Tiefenforschung) drauf gestoßen bin, was sich die Fischlis einverleibt haben, und wie es im Endaggregat aussah.


----------



## phirania

Glaube eher das Wochenende ist etwas zum Bücher lesen,anstatt angeln zu gehen.
In einigen Gegenden ist wieder Schnee angesagt und Minusgrade.
Das schöne Wetter kommt erst nächste Woche bei uns an.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wo ihr jetzt so tief im Pelletsumpf diskutiert: @Andal, du hast doch immer zum Füttern die Pellets von der Baywa propagiert...besser die Karpfenpellets oder die für Forellen?


So lange man keinen "Wettkampfkollegen" neben sich hat, kann man auch Pferdefutter verwenden. Die Fische sagen sich ja nicht "Nö!" und fahren ins Nachbardorf. Es muss nur etwas sein, das sich gut fressen lässt und ihnen gut tut. In kleinen Flüssen schadet es auch nicht. in großen wird es ob der Mengen halt teuer, wenn man etwas vergrorene Hanfkörner mitfüttert. Die sind erstens schwer beliebt und fördern die Durchgängigkeit des Darmes, um es mal höflich zu formulieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Einfach toll, wenn der Hund die Bissanzeige spielt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @Fantastic Fishing! Das schreit nach einem leckerlie. Mit unserer leider recht qualvoll so ein Ansitz.

@Andal T. Kalweit hat mal ein Pferdefutter Namens "Derby Mash" als Methodfeederfutter empfohlen. U.a. Weizenkleie, Leinsamen und Melasse - dürfte Ultraaktiv sein, vielleicht hol ich mir mal nen Säckel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri @Fantastic Fishing! Das schreit nach einem leckerlie. Mit unserer leider recht qualvoll so ein Ansitz.



Meiner macht das auch nicht mehr so mit, früher hat er sich selbst beschäftigt, mittlerweile muss ich ihn therapieren oder er hält mich auf Trab. Ist mit seinen bald 10 Jährchen auch nicht mehr so ausdauernd. Zumal er beim Angeln nie schläft oder entspannt.

Gefressen hat er bei den knapp 2 Stunden an der Elbe aber genug, sogar meinen Tee hat die Nase gesoffen.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meiner macht das auch nicht mehr so mit, früher hat er sich selbst beschäftigt, mittlerweile muss ich ihn therapieren oder er hält mich auf Trab. Ist mit seinen bald 10 Jährchen auch nicht mehr so ausdauernd. Zumal er beim Angeln nie schläft oder entspannt.
> 
> Gefressen hat er bei den knapp 2 Stunden an der Elbe aber genug, sogar meinen Tee hat die Nase gesoffen.....


Unsere ist sehr triebstark und  aktiv, da geht das a) nur angebunden und b) muss man das so bewerkstelligen, dass sie sich neben mich legen aber mir nicht in die Quere kommen kann. Wenn man das nicht beachtet zieht sie buchstäblich stundenlang an der Leine und kläfft und probiert zu mir zu kommen - mit Geduld und Konsequenz und Zeiteinsatz kann man ihr das sicher abtrainieren aber ich komme ja selten genug zum Angeln. Immer wenn ich auswerfe springt sie auf und zeigt Interesse an der Beschleunigung des köders. Wenn ich ihr Montage und Haken hinhalte ist sie völlig desinteressiert.
Trotzdem nehme ich sie ab und an wenn ich alleine Nachts angel mit, dann aber wegen Saugefahr eher innerorts


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einfach toll, wenn der Hund die Bissanzeige spielt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322474
> Anhang anzeigen 322475



Fettes Petri den Fleißigen ...
An der Elbe würde ich auch gerne mal Zandern oder auf Aal angeln, leider etwas weit ......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unsere ist sehr triebstark und  aktiv, da geht das a) nur angebunden und b) muss man das so bewerkstelligen, dass sie sich neben mich legen aber mir nicht in die Quere kommen kann. Wenn man das nicht beachtet zieht sie buchstäblich stundenlang an der Leine und kläfft und probiert zu mir zu kommen - mit Geduld und Konsequenz und Zeiteinsatz kann man ihr das sicher abtrainieren aber ich komme ja selten genug zum Angeln. Immer wenn ich auswerfe springt sie auf und zeigt Interesse an der Beschleunigung des köders. Wenn ich ihr Montage und Haken hinhalte ist sie völlig desinteressiert.
> Trotzdem nehme ich sie ab und an wenn ich alleine Nachts angel mit, dann aber wegen Saugefahr eher innerorts



So ist mein Hund im Prinzip auch, wobei er mir ohne Leine nicht in die Quere kommt. Er sitzt dann zwar oft neben mir, kann sich aber je nach Laune nicht konzentrieren oder fordert etwas zu fressen. Heute hab ich ihm 2 kleine Brassen zur Verfügung gestellt, da war wieder etwas Ruhe. Generell ist er beim Angeln schon ganz gut drauf, für längere Ansitze ist er aber schlicht zu Alt und ein Heimscheißer. Solange wir in Bewegung bleiben ist er zufrieden, sitzen außerhalb der Wohnung ist für ihn aber ein Spiel auf Zeit.



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri den Fleißigen ...
> An der Elbe würde ich auch gerne mal Zandern oder auf Aal angeln, leider etwas weit ......



Alles voll hier mit diesen Bumsfischen. Erst heute wieder eine kleine Brasse mit Einschlägen gelandet.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, endlich Feierabend und Wochenende. Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön für die vielen Antworten und Beiträge zur Pelletangelei.  Der Nebel meines Halbwissens hat sich doch deutlich gelichet. Werde mir mal am Wochenende Pellets ordern und (wenn es wieder angenehmer mit den Temperaturen ist) an die Weser fahren. Allen, die auch an diesem kalten Tag am Wasser sind wünsche ich wärmende Bisse und schöne Fische.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einfach toll, wenn der Hund die Bissanzeige spielt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322474
> Anhang anzeigen 322475



Petri Dir
Sieht nach einem guten Angeltag aus.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Einschläge von Komoran ???

Wenn ich am Stock geh, werde ich auch noch Friedfischangler...Macht bestimmt auch richtig Spaß...Hatte erst gestern vom Stuhl aus geangelt..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Petri Dir
> Sieht nach einem guten Angeltag aus.



Ach Quatsch, das war nur nen Spaziergang mit dem Hund und kurz mal die Lage checken. Heute war es eigentlich eher die Kategorie "reudiges Wetter". Es gab sogar phasenweise Regen und Schnee. Den ganzen Tag war ich Zuhause, kein Niederschlag, aber wehe du Rückst aus für einen kurzen Abstecher......



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Einschläge von Komoran ???
> Wenn ich am Stock geh, werde ich auch noch Friedfischangler...Macht bestimmt auch richtig Spaß...



Neeeeeeeeeein. Die beiden verheilten Striemen auf den Flanken der Brasse sind vom Zander. Sieht man auf dem Bild möglicherweise nur noch schlecht.


----------



## Minimax

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Stock geh, werde ich auch noch Friedfischangler...



Hört, hört!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Bei uns gab auch Schnee und Regen...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Minimax schrieb:


> Hört, hört!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag war ich Zuhause, kein Niederschlag, aber wehe du Rückst aus für einen kurzen Abstecher......



Zu hause haste auch ein dichtes Dach überm Kopf ...


----------



## nostradamus

hi ich suche ein Gewässer mit Lauben rund um Kassel. Hat jemand eine Idee? Würde gerne paar bei mir in meinen teich setzen...
danke
mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Zu hause haste auch ein dichtes Dach überm Kopf ...





Wäre schön, wenn diese Temperaturen sich langsam mal einpendeln. Das ist doch unfassbar. Wir haben gerade 2 Grad. Ich wollte eigentlich meine Schleien besuchen, der Saisonstart fällt dieses Jahr aber sehr spät aus.....


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ostwind...
Ich will auch wieder Sommer...Wetter schwankt heftig...
Gestern schön Ansitz mit drei Ruten auf Aal gemacht, da war nichts mit in ruhe sitzen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ostwind...
> Ich will auch wieder Sommer...Wetter schwankt heftig...
> Gestern schön Ansitz mit drei Ruten auf Aal gemacht, da war nichts mit in ruhe sitzen...



Ging was?


----------



## Kochtopf

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi ich suche ein Gewässer mit Lauben rund um Kassel. Hat jemand eine Idee? Würde gerne paar bei mir in meinen teich setzen...
> danke
> mario


Es gibt da einen oft übersehenen Fluss, die Fulda 
In spiekrshausen schon welche gesehen, in Speele hat ein Kumpe mal einen gefangen, hier in Gux (Gastkarten Campingplatz fuldaschleife) werden sie regelmäßig gesehen und gefangen


----------



## Drillsucht69

Aber sichiiii


----------



## Drillsucht69

Habe im Fred  "Aale2019" was dazu gepostet


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Aber sichiiii




Ich kann das Bild nicht vergrößern, sieht bei mir auf dem Desktop wie ne Kackwurst  aus. Ist wohl Aal, also Mission erfolgreich! Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeetriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Habe im Fred  "Aale2019" was dazu gepostet



Ich luscher mal rüber, dat interessiert mich. Ich wollte schon 2x auf Aal die Flinte angelegt haben, kam aber nicht dazu. Aber bald!


----------



## Minimax

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi ich suche ein Gewässer mit Lauben rund um Kassel. Hat jemand eine Idee? Würde gerne paar bei mir in meinen teich setzen...
> danke
> mario



Wenn Du für Drinks und Badeinseln sorgst, kommen im Sommer sicher ein paar Ükels zum Planschen und Chillen in Deinem Teich vorbei



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Habe im Fred  "Aale2019" was dazu gepostet



übrigens danke für die detaillierte Beschreibung des ANfütterns und des Madentricks, dein Vorgehen will ich später im Jahr auch mal an der Spree versuchen


----------



## Drillsucht69

Dankeeeeeeee...
ich rafe es nicht mit dem verlinken, da kannste es in groß anklicken...Habs nur kopiert und eingefügt..


----------



## Drillsucht69

Minimax schrieb:


> übrigens danke für die detaillierte Beschreibung des ANfütterns und des Madentricks, dein Vorgehen will ich später im Jahr auch mal an der Spree versuchen



Bitte, bitte...
übrigens fange ich die immer überwiegend auf Pose...


----------



## Fattony

Mit der 3g Pose, und 3 Maden am 10er .. Endlich wieder eine Tinca! Wahnsinnsdrill an der Aqualite Sensor Float


----------



## Minimax

Fattony schrieb:


> Mit der 3g Pose, und 3 Maden am 10er .. Endlich wieder eine Tinca! Wahnsinnsdrill an der Aqualite Sensor Float



Petri zum Doktorfisch! Und ja, die Sensor ist eine wunderbare Spassrute im Besten Sinne, ich mag sie sehr. Einst ging mir ein etwas besserer Satzi an sie- Ich war auf Rotaugen mit 12er Schnur aus. Der verärgerte kleine Brummer hat meine Angelstelle von oben bis unten aufgeräumt, bis er im Kesccher war- aber entkommen konnte er nicht!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Petri zum Fang !!!

Schleie ist auch ein schöner und interessanter Fisch finde ich...


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri zum schönsten Fisch deutscher Gewässer, Toni!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> schönsten Fisch



Achwas, sehr interessant, Mr. Chub Niggurath...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri zum schönsten Fisch deutscher Gewässer, Toni!



Von den Friedfischen auf jeden Fall, einfach genial ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Achwas, sehr interessant, Mr. Chub Niggurath...


Der schönste, nicht der interessanteste und  edelste.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der schönste, nicht der interessanteste und  edelste.



Ein Missverständnis, mein Fehler, mea culpa.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hömma @Professor Tinca - du hattest sowas gesucht, oder?
https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/...tors/premier-tipmaster-xtreme-legering-system


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nein.
Aber das ist so ähnlich und sicher auch ein funktionierendes System.

Ich bekam die gesuchten Seitenspitzen ja von wuemmehunter.


----------



## nostradamus

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen oft übersehenen Fluss, die Fulda
> In spiekrshausen schon welche gesehen, in Speele hat ein Kumpe mal einen gefangen, hier in Gux (Gastkarten Campingplatz fuldaschleife) werden sie regelmäßig gesehen und gefangen



klasse! Vielen Dank! 
Müssen dieses Jahr mal zusammen zum angeln gehen.

gruß
mario


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Aber das ist so ähnlich und sicher auch ein funktionierendes System.
> 
> Ich bekam die gesuchten Seitenspitzen ja von wuemmehunter.


Ja aber man kann sowas ja nicht genug haben


----------



## phirania

Fattony schrieb:


> Mit der 3g Pose, und 3 Maden am 10er .. Endlich wieder eine Tinca! Wahnsinnsdrill an der Aqualite Sensor Float



Petri.
Schöne Schleie


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, die Herren! Ich bleib bei dem Wetter definitiv zu hause. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Andal T. Kalweit hat mal ein Pferdefutter Namens "Derby Mash" als Methodfeederfutter empfohlen. U.a. Weizenkleie, Leinsamen und Melasse - dürfte Ultraaktiv sein, vielleicht hol ich mir mal nen Säckel



Genau das hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen und gestern auch wieder angeschaut. Hier schreibt er auch davon, aber er fischt es wohl nicht pur, sondern mit Zusätzen wie Fischmehl und anderen. Hätte mich auch gewundert, da fischmehlhaltiges Futter ja quasi essentiell fürs Method Feedern ist. Beim vierten Bild wird auch deutlich, dass unter einem Method Feeder "damals" noch etwas anderes verstanden wurde: Ein Futterspiralartiges Blei, um das große Mengen Futter ziemlich fest per Hand rumgeknetet wurden. Das ist mir bei Artikeln/Videos, die mehrere Jahre alt sind, schon sehr oft begegnet. Ob sich das Mash von den Bindeeigenschaften für die aktuellen Method Feeder mit Mould eignet, würde ich nicht automatisch als gegeben hinnehmen, aber allgemein als Grundfutterbasis scheint das ein tolles Zeug zu sein.

Hier nimmt er noch ein anderes, gröberes Mash als Brassenfutterbasis, ebenfalls mit allerlei Zutaten und schreibt, dass er es für die gewünschte Konsistenz ebenfalls noch streckt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri, die Herren! Ich bleib bei dem Wetter definitiv zu hause.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau das hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen und gestern auch wieder angeschaut. Hier schreibt er auch davon, aber er fischt es wohl nicht pur, sondern mit Zusätzen wie Fischmehl und anderen. Hätte mich auch gewundert, da fischmehlhaltiges Futter ja quasi essentiell fürs Method Feedern ist. Beim vierten Bild wird auch deutlich, dass unter einem Method Feeder "damals" noch etwas anderes verstanden wurde: Ein Futterspiralartiges Blei, um das große Mengen Futter ziemlich fest per Hand rumgeknetet wurden. Das ist mir bei Artikeln/Videos, die mehrere Jahre alt sind, schon sehr oft begegnet. Ob sich das Mash von den Bindeeigenschaften für die aktuellen Method Feeder mit Mould eignet, würde ich nicht automatisch als gegeben hinnehmen, aber allgemein als Grundfutterbasis scheint das ein tolles Zeug zu sein.
> 
> Hier nimmt er noch ein anderes, gröberes Mash als Brassenfutterbasis, ebenfalls mit allerlei Zutaten und schreibt, dass er es für die gewünschte Konsistenz ebenfalls noch streckt.


Ich glaube du verwechselst die Karpfen futterknetmethodbleie mit Methodfeeder, sind zwei paar Schuhe. Ich sehe fischmehl nicht als essentiell an, wird oft genutzt aber was macht man an Gewässern wo es nicht gerne genommen wird?


----------



## geomas

#Pferdefutter

Graeme Pullen, der Mann im gelben Pullover (Youtube-Kanal hier: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtElDjbNvNG9UkhC-T54HJA ), hat einige Sorten Pferdefutter in seinen Videos erwähnt. Er nimmt hauptsächlich Futtersorten für altersschwache Pferde. Die genaue Bezeichnung hab ich vergessen.

Hier 






und hier 





...mischt er Grundfutter.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst die Karpfen futterknetmethodbleie mit Methodfeeder, sind zwei paar Schuhe. Ich sehe fischmehl nicht als essentiell an, wird oft genutzt aber was macht man an Gewässern wo es nicht gerne genommen wird?



Schau dir den Artikel mal an...dicke fette Zwischenüberschrift "Fagmaschine Method Feeder" und direkt dadrunter eben so ein Knetblei, wie du es beschreibst. Und in Videos, die von bekannten Journalisten explizit über Method Feedern waren, hab ich die Dinger auch schon gesehen, aber eben alles ein paar Jahre alt.Ich glaube daher, dass das sone Art Zwischenstufe in der Entwicklung zum heutigen Method Feeder war.


----------



## Tobias85

Hier ist so ein Video


----------



## phirania

Wird ja immer Bunter hier.....
Erst bellende Karpfen auf Hundefutter... ( Frolic )
Jetzt Wiehernde Brassen auf Pferdefutter...( Derby Mash )
Ach ja Katzenfutter wurde ja auch erwähnt.
Welcher Fisch schwimmt denn nun Miauend durch unsere Gewässer..?
Catfisch...?
 Petri Heil


----------



## geomas

^ Du hast Vogelfutter vergessen.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hier ist so ein Video




Was er da macht, heißt "the method", kommt aus dem Karpfenbereich und ist durchaus vergleichbar mit Methodfeedern.

Die Montage ist gröber weil ja in erster Linie für Karpfen gedacht. Gibt es auch schon länger als das (vmtl. daraus entstandene) Methodfeedern.

Irgendwo bei mittleren Fischen und Montagengrößen überschneidet es sich dann mit dem Methodfeedern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was er da macht, heißt "the method", kommt aus dem Karpfenbereich und ist durchaus vergleichbar mit Methodfeedern.
> 
> Die Montage ist gröber weil ja in erster Linie für Karpfen gedacht. Gibt es auch schon länger als das (vmtl. daraus entstandene) Methodfeedern.
> 
> Irgendwo bei mittleren Fischen und Montagengrößen überschneidet es sich dann mit dem Methodfeedern.


Danke! Wollte erst the Method und Method feeder unterscheiden aber habe mich aufgrund gefährlichem Halbwissens nicht getraut


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was er da macht, heißt "the method", kommt aus dem Karpfenbereich und ist durchaus vergleichbar mit Methodfeedern.
> 
> Die Montage ist gröber weil ja in erster Linie für Karpfen gedacht. Gibt es auch schon länger als das (vmtl. daraus entstandene) Methodfeedern.
> 
> Irgendwo bei mittleren Fischen und Montagengrößen überschneidet es sich dann mit dem Methodfeedern.



Aaaaah, danke für die erhellenden Worte. Dieser kleine, aber feinen Unterschied war mir bisher nicht bewusst.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke! Wollte erst the Method und Method feeder unterscheiden aber habe mich aufgrund gefährlichem Halbwissens nicht getraut



Trauen sie sich, Herr Topf! Gekennzeichnet mit einem einleitenden "Soweit ich weiß..." ist das doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...dass unter einem Method Feeder "damals" noch etwas anderes verstanden wurde: Ein Futterspiralartiges Blei, um das große Mengen Futter ziemlich fest per Hand rumgeknetet wurden. Das ist mir bei Artikeln/Videos, die mehrere Jahre alt sind, schon sehr oft begegnet. Ob sich das Mash von den Bindeeigenschaften für die aktuellen Method Feeder mit Mould eignet, würde ich nicht automatisch als gegeben hinnehmen, aber allgemein als Grundfutterbasis scheint das ein tolles Zeug zu sein.


Wird gerne durcheinandergeworfen... zuerst war "the Method", genau jene dreiflügeligen Futterbleie, oder eben ganz simple beschwerte Futterspiralen mit einem extrem bindigen Futter, das maximal kleine Partikelchen absonderte. Immer noch eine vorzügliche Methode auf Karpfen und Brassen.

Dann kam das "Method Feedern" auf. Mit dem löslichen Futter, das den Köder freigibt, statt ihn am knappen Vorfach neben dem Knödel anzubieten. 

Zwei sich optisch recht ähnliche, aber dennoch sehr verschiedene Methoden Karpfen und andere Cypriniden zu fangen. Wobei sich the Method nie so wirklich durchsetzen konnten. Vermutlich, weil es zu wenig spezielles Gerät erfordert und so zu wenig Reibach verursacht.


----------



## Tobias85

Mein Prolem ist wohl, dass das Flügelblei oft auch als Method Feeder bezeichnet wurde.



Andal schrieb:


> Zwei sich optisch recht ähnliche, aber dennoch sehr verschiedene Methoden



Kannst du nochmal darauf eingehen, wieso die Methoden so sehr verschieden sind? Bis auf das Löseverhalten des Futters, dadurch bedingt die andere Köderpräsentation und die Wurffrequenz sehe ich erstmal nicht viel unterschiedliches. Das eine ist für mich einfach ne recht aktive Methode, das andere eher was zum länger liegen lassen. Wo denke ich falsch?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> nochmal darauf eingehen, wieso die Methoden so sehr verschieden sind? Bis auf das Löseverhalten des Futters,




Auch das muss nicht so sein!
The method funktioniert genauso gut mit normalem löslichem Futter. Dann liegt es eben neben dem Flügelblei aber da dieses genug Eigengewicht hat hakt sich der Karpfen trotzdem selbst.


----------



## Andal

The Method ist, bedingt durch das bindige Futter, eben genau keine aktive Methode. Im Prinzip ist es wie Boiliefischen mit etwas anderen Mitteln. Wenn man das Futter richtig fest anmacht, kann man problemlos mit einer Ladung einen Nachmittag überstehen. Weil eben von dem Knödel außer kleinen Bröseln nichts abgeht, sollen die Fische in unmittelbarer Umgebung nur den Köder am sehr kurzen Vorfach finden und annehmen.

Beim Method Feedern ist ja der Köder so im gut löslichen Futter verborgen, dass er binnen kürzester Zeit so frei liegt, dass er genommen werden kann. Man wirft dementsprechend oft und regelmäßig, dass sich schnell ein Futterplatz bildet, auf dem die Fische auch etwas fressbares finden können.

Bei t.M. wird darauf spekuliert, dass der Fisch aus der Not heraus den Köder schnell nimmt, weil ja kaum etwas anderes hergeht, als Aromen und spärliche Brösel. Beim M.F. wird ein Futterplatz aufgebaut, der auch nicht viel anders funktioniert, als beim gewöhnlichen Feedern.

Das eine ersonnen, um den gierigen Kleinfischschwärmen etwas zu entgehen, oder größere Anfütterverbote zu umschiffen. Das andere, um gezielt alle Arten abzugreifen, vorzugsweise in Pay Lakes, wo ohnehin eine sehr starke Bespannung vorliegt.

Das ist alles sehr wertungsfrei, weil beides gut funktioniert. Mann muss es nur voneinander trennen und jeweils da einsetzen, wo es sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## Andal

Bei beiden Methoden ist das Um und Auf die Konsistenz des Futters. Viele Angler machen leider den Fehler und mischen sich ihr Allerweltsfutter so an, wie sie es immer machen. Dadurch bricht es meistens schon beim Einschlag ins Wasser vom Feederblei und rieselt irgendwie zu Boden, oder wird gar verdriftet. Damit beraubt man sich natürlich der Möglichkeiten, die beide Methoden bieten zum größten Teil.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, @Andal!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch das muss nicht so sein!
> The method funktioniert genauso gut mit normalem löslichem Futter. Dann liegt es eben neben dem Flügelblei aber da dieses genug Eigengewicht hat hakt sich der Karpfen trotzdem selbst.


Dann kannst du aber auch gleich einen ganz normalen Cage Feeder nehmen und den semi fixed montieren. Auch nicht falsch, oder schlecht, nur deutlich preiswerter und du transportierst das Futter reichlicher und zielsicher an den Platz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alles viel zu dogmatisch!

Beide Methoden nutzen das Futter um den Fisch zum Köder locken und dann durchs Gewicht des Bleies/Feeders zu haken.

So einfach ist es.

Unterscheiden tun sich die beiden eher dadurch dass man mit dem verfeinerten Methodfeeder für Weißfische (und Satzkarpfen)eine "neue" lukrative Sau durchs Dorf treiben konnte, während beim klassischen the method ja die Karpfenmontur weiter genutzt wurde.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alles viel zu dogmatisch!
> 
> Beide Methoden nutzen das Futter um den Fisch zum Köder locken und dann durchs Gewicht des Bleies/Feeders zu haken.
> 
> So einfach ist es.
> 
> Unterscheiden tun sich die beiden eher dadurch dass man mit dem verfeinerten Methodfeeder für Weißfische (und Satzkarpfen)eine "neue" lukrative Sau durchs Dorf treiben konnte, während beim klassischen the method ja die Karpfenmontur weiter genutzt wurde.


Jein. Der Vorteil des MF, das man mit verhältnismäßig kleinen Mengen an Futter auskommt, ist auch gleichzeitig sein größter Nachteil an natürlichen Gewässern. Einen Brassenschwarm hält man so nicht - jedenfalls nicht konstant. Das tut man zwar mit tM auch nicht, aber man alarmiert damit auch nicht die Kleinfische, weil es zu wenig zu holen gibt.

Aber wenn man die drei Methoden, MF, tM und konventionelles Feedern voneinander trennt und es konsequent anwendet, dann ergeben sich durchaus sehr unterschiedliche Anwendungsgebiete und Erfolge.

Dogmen mache ich daraus sowieso keine. Aber wenn ich um die Unterschiede gefragt werde, dann gebe ich MEINE Erfahrungen zum Besten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die drei Methoden, MF, tM und konventionelles Feedern voneinander trennt und es konsequent anwendet, dann ergeben sich durchaus sehr unterschiedliche Anwendungsgebiete und Erfolge.



  

Jaja grau ist alle Theorie.
Das kann man ja überall so lesen und hier wiedergeben.

Besser ist es zu angeln und selbst zu probieren sag ich als Praktiker dazu.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Besser ist es zu angeln und selbst zu probieren sag ich als Praktiker dazu.


Das macht es ja grade aus und das bildet die Erfolge ab. Im Grunde genommen geht es ja nur darum, dass man den bevorzugten Fischen das ideale Futter und natürlich den Köder so präsentiert, dass es klappt. Und wenn das mit einer langen Bolorute, einer Futterspirale und darin LM + püriertem Mais klappt, dann hat man so Recht, wie der Kollege der nibelungentreu mit dem propagiertem MF-Zeug am Vereinsweiher seine Satzkarpfen fängt. Die Vielzahl der verfügbaren Methoden zu kombinieren und effektiv einzusetzen macht das Kraut fett!


----------



## Fattony

Das ist schon die 6te Heute..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

.............


----------



## phirania

Petri.
Du hast wohl gerade eine Serie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

................


----------



## Kochtopf

Sollen das Morsezeichen sein?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fattony schrieb:


> Das ist schon die 6te Heute..


Petri, läuft bei dir! Schönes Wetter haste, hier schneits


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sollen das Morsezeichen sein?



Ich wollte erst einen Gedankenansatz zum MF liefern, dachte mir dann aber, das ich keine Lust zum Diskutieren habe. Anstelle den Beitrag zu editieren habe ich glatt nochmals zitiert.

Da fehlt doch tatsächlich die "Löschen-Funktion" manchmal.


----------



## Xianeli

Fängt an liegen zu bleiben. Heute immer wieder weshalb es leider doch nicht ans Wasser ging


----------



## Jason

So wie es bei uns heute geschneit hat, hat es noch den ganzen Winter nicht geschneit. Das werden aber die letzten Atemzüge von den verabschiedeten Winter sein. Nächste Woche soll es wieder wärmer werden. Da macht das angeln viel mehr Spaß als bei so einem Schmuddelwetter.

gruß Jason


----------



## sprogoe

Ob das Angeln Spaß macht oder nicht, morgen ist Anangeln in meinem Verein und der Opa Siggi ist selbstverständlich dabei.


----------



## Jason

Dann wünsche ich dir für Morgen einen erfolgreichen Tag. Petri heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## sprogoe

Petri Dank,
ist aber fast wie im Puff, nur Forellen kommen in die Wertung und da wurden nur Klopper von 0,8 - 1,3 kg eingesetzt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann ganz viel Petri und die passenden Fische.


----------



## Jason

sprogoe schrieb:


> Petri Dank,
> ist aber fast wie im Puff, nur Forellen kommen in die Wertung und da wurden nur Klopper von 0,8 - 1,3 kg eingesetzt.


Das sind allerdings schon ganz schöne Klopper, was die da bei euch eingesetzt haben. Unser Besatz war am 25. März.
Bafo. von 300-600 Gramm. Anangeln leider erst am 28.April. Meiner Meinung ziemlich spät. Alles alte Rituale die man ändern sollte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

sprogoe schrieb:


> Petri Dank,
> ist aber fast wie im Puff, nur Forellen kommen in die Wertung und da wurden nur Klopper von 0,8 - 1,3 kg eingesetzt.


Bei deinem Hang zu Salz & Rauch sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen, die Forellen sauber zu "beseitigen"!


----------



## phirania

Auf das die Tonne vollwerde..


----------



## sprogoe

Andal schrieb:


> Bei deinem Hang zu Salz & Rauch sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen, die Forellen sauber zu "beseitigen"!



Da hast Du recht, Andal,
aber bedingt durch die Forellenteiche mit eigenen Quellwasserzulauf, die ich mal hatte, ist mein alter Gaumen ziemlich verwöhnt,
aber diese Klopper kommen geschmacklich da echt nicht ran. Mir geht es dabei aber mehr um die Geselligkeit und das anschließende gemütliche Beisammensein mit echt leckeren Grillwürstchen und ein paar Bierchen.


----------



## sprogoe

phirania schrieb:


> Auf das die Tonne vollwerde..



Danke Dir,
aber ich hoffe, Du meinst nicht die Biotonne?


----------



## Fattony

Es waren gestern insgesamt 9 Schleien bei mir und 6 Stück bei meinem Kollegen. (zzgl 1 Karpfen)
Wird an den Besatzmaßnahmen gelegen haben. Der Nachbar weiter weg fing jedoch Keine.

Alles an der sensiblen Sensor Float. Jetzt habe ich die Rute richtig eingeweiht. 

2 der Schleien und der Karpfen durften mich nach Hause begleiten. Am Anfang war meine Pose nicht richtig eingestellt und ich habe 2 - 3 Bisse zu spät gesehen. In Folge sehr tief geschluckt. Da ich sowieso vorhatte wieder mal Fisch mitzunehmen war das gerade passend.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fattony schrieb:


> Es waren gestern insgesamt 9 Schleien bei mir und 6 Stück bei meinem Kollegen. (zzgl 1 Karpfen)
> Wird an den Besatzmaßnahmen gelegen haben. Der Nachbar weiter weg fing jedoch Keine.
> 
> Alles an der sensiblen Sensor Float. Jetzt habe ich die Rute richtig eingeweiht.
> 
> 2 der Schleien und der Karpfen durften mich nach Hause begleiten. Am Anfang war meine Pose nicht richtig eingestellt und ich habe 2 - 3 Bisse zu spät gesehen. In Folge sehr tief geschluckt. Da ich sowieso vorhatte wieder mal Fisch mitzunehmen war das gerade passend.


----------



## Fattony

Hiermit oute ich mich als Fischesser ;-)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri zu den Schleien, Fattony. Ich habe mich heute trotz der Bibberkälte (0 Grad) um 6 Uhr in der Frühe aufgerafft und bin an die Weser gefahren. Es hat sich gelohnt. Zum einen weil ich das erste Grün der Bäume sehr schätze, zum anderen weil man vor dem Ende der Raubfischschonzeit allein am großen Fluss ist. Und Fisch gab es auch reichlich: Innerhalb von zwei Stunden konnte ich zwei ansehnliche Güstern, mehrere Rotaugen und zahlreiche Skimmer fangen. Die richtig großen Fische waren noch nicht darunter, aber das Leben nimmt in dem Fluss offenkundig wieder Fahrt auf.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Wuemmehunter, wer bei so einem Wetter um die Uhrzeit am Wasser steht, der hat sich den Fang auch redlich verdient! 

Habt ihr da oben in der Weser keine Probleme mit Grundeln?


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter! Respekt dass du dich aus den Federn rausgequält hast!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri zu den Schleien, Fattony. Ich habe mich heute trotz der Bibberkälte (0 Grad) um 6 Uhr in der Frühe aufgerafft und bin an die Weser gefahren. Es hat sich gelohnt. Zum einen weil ich das erste Grün der Bäume sehr schätze, zum anderen weil man vor dem Ende der Raubfischschonzeit allein am großen Fluss ist. Und Fisch gab es auch reichlich: Innerhalb von zwei Stunden konnte ich zwei ansehnliche Güstern, mehrere Rotaugen und zahlreiche Skimmer fangen. Die richtig großen Fische waren noch nicht darunter, aber das Leben nimmt in dem Fluss offenkundig wieder Fahrt auf.



Dickes Petri.
Respekt,bei der Uhrzeit hab ich mich im Warmen Bett nochmals umgedreht und von Fischen geträumt.
Das Grün der Bäume erfreut mich auch,aber dann bitte bei schönsten Sonnenschein. ( Ja ich bin bekennender Schönwetter Angler. )
Asche auf mein Haupt,aber das hab ich mir im Alter verdient.
Mit den Wetter gehts ja nächste Woche Bergauf.


----------



## Jason

Auch von meiner Seite ein Petri heil @Wuemmehunter. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Ein Spruch mit dem ich mich nicht anfreunden kann.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Wuemmehunter, wer bei so einem Wetter um die Uhrzeit am Wasser steht, der hat sich den Fang auch redlich verdient!
> 
> Habt ihr da oben in der Weser keine Probleme mit Grundeln?


Doch, haben wir! Es gibt reichlich von den Großmäulern. Aber von der Buhne aus, von der ich gefischt habe, fängt man seltsamerweise nur sehr wenig Grundeln. Heute war gar keine dabei. An anderen Stellen sieht das ganz anders aus. Warum das so is, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht ist der Grund hier anders und nicht so grundelgeeignet. Hier, am Ende einer sehr lang gezogenen Außenkurve (ohne Schifffahrt, die führt hier über einen Schleusenkanal) ist es mit deutlich über fünf Meter auch tiefer als in benachbarten Abschnitten. Und dann werde ich mich mal als Anhänger der Beisszeitentheorie outen, die sich an den Mondzeiten orientiert: Heute war die Hauptbeisszeit zwischen 7 und 9 Uhr Uhr. In diesem Zeitfenster war ich am Wasser. By the way: Wie steht ihr zu den Beisszeiten? Ich führe seit rund fünf Jahren penibel genau Buch darüber. Meine Angelzeiten fallen zu rund 50:50 innerhalb und außerhalb der Beisszeiten. Dabei fange ich etwa 70 Prozent meiner Fische innerhalb der Beisszeiten und nur 30 Prozent außerhalb. Für mich ein gutes Argument, nach Möglichkeit in den besonders verheißungsvollen Zeitenfenstern zu fischen. Und deshalb war ich heute auch kurz nach Sonnenaufgang am Wasser. Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

In den Tidengebieten der Flüsse funktioniert die Mond-bestimmte Beißzeit auf jeden Fall, die Auswirkungen sind sichtbar und an dem Beißverhalten merklich!
Sag ich aus langer Erfahrung im östlichen Zuflussgebiet der Ems, gerade hinter der niedersächsischen Wasserscheide Ems/Weser.
So 30cm Tidenhub kamen aber immer noch an bei starker Auswirkung ...


----------



## Tobias85

Also von Beißzeiten halte ich insgesamt nicht soviel, dafür sind mir die Begründungen für sowas oft zu sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen oder nicht nachvollziehbar genug. Aber wenn jemand von solchen Einflüssen überzeugt ist, grade auf Grund eigener Erfahrungen, dann akzeptiere ich das auch, ist wie mit Religion.

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist der Luftdruck. Nehmen wir mal an, wir haben den Wechsel von einem starken Tief mit 975 mbar zu einem starken Hoch mit 1025 mbar innerhalb eines halben Tages. Das ist ein Unterschied von 50 mbar - den gleichen Unterschied erlebt der Fisch, wenn er die Wassertiefe um 50 cm verändert. Normale größere Luftdruckschwankungen befinden sich meist eher im Bereich von 10 mbar pro Tag, also entsprechend 10 cm Änderung Wassertiefe. Ich bezweifle daher stark, dass den Fischen sowas auf den Magen schlägt.

Bei Mondphasen hängt es ja höchstens mit der veränderten Gravitationskraft zusammen, das ist der einzige Einfluss, den der Mond auf uns hat. Aber die Änderungen sind so gering, dass sie nicht spürbar sind. Nur in Gewässern mit Tidenhub kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Mondphase da indirekt einen Einfluss hat, eben durch veränderte Strömungsverhältnisse.

Darum bin ich von sowas eben nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Hast du vielleicht mal einen Link zu so einer Beisszeitentabelle, die du nutzt? Ich bin neugierig, wie die so eingeteilt ist und wonach die Beisszeiten dort bestimmt werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist der Luftdruck. Nehmen wir mal an, wir haben den Wechsel von einem starken Tief mit 975 mbar zu einem starken Hoch mit 1025 mbar innerhalb eines halben Tages. Das ist ein Unterschied von 50 mbar - den gleichen Unterschied erlebt der Fisch, wenn er die Wassertiefe um 50 cm verändert. Normale größere Luftdruckschwankungen befinden sich meist eher im Bereich von 10 mbar pro Tag, also entsprechend 10 cm Änderung Wassertiefe. Ich bezweifle daher stark, dass den Fischen sowas auf den Magen schlägt.



Volle Zustimmung meinerseits!

Ich orientiere mich an der Beißzeitentafel, die monatlich in der Fisch & Fang abgedruckt ist. Es gibt aber auch www.beissindex.de. Die klassifizieren sogar die Stärke der Aktivität. Allerdings habe ich da so meine Zweifel, ob man die Fresslust der Fische zwischen 0 und 10 kategorisieren kann. Die Seite hat allerdings den Vorteil, das man sich, wenn man den ein Fangbuch führt, die grundlegenden Wetterparameter für die jeweilige Region abrufen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist der Luftdruck. Nehmen wir mal an, wir haben den Wechsel von einem starken Tief mit 975 mbar zu einem starken Hoch mit 1025 mbar innerhalb eines halben Tages. Das ist ein Unterschied von 50 mbar - den gleichen Unterschied erlebt der Fisch, wenn er die Wassertiefe um 50 cm verändert. Normale größere Luftdruckschwankungen befinden sich meist eher im Bereich von 10 mbar pro Tag, also entsprechend 10 cm Änderung Wassertiefe. Ich bezweifle daher stark, dass den Fischen sowas auf den Magen schlägt.


Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen statischem und dynamischem Luftdruck, aber das ist schwer zu zeigen, weil es bei den normalen Wetterdaten nicht dabei ist. 

Ich habe das aber biologisch mit "eingebaut" und kann damit primär meinem Lieblingszielfisch Hecht recht gut nachfolgen.
Hat sich wohl über Jahrmillionen aggregiert!


----------



## Andal

Ich schaue zum Fenster raus und ich schaue maximal auf den Pegel. Wenn es mir dann passt, gehe ich. Und hernach schaue ich eventuel, ob ich richtig lag.


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen statischem und dynamischem Luftdruck, aber das ist schwer zu zeigen, weil es bei den normalen Wetterdaten nicht dabei ist.



Bei Windgeschwindgkeiten um 100 km/h müsste der dynamische Luftdruck bei 14 hPa, das sind 0,14 mbar. Je langsamer der Wind, dest geringer der dyamische Luftdruck. Das macht also uch keinen Unterschied mehr.

Ich denke, die ganzen Luftdruckzusammenhänge liegen weniger am konkreten Luftdruck, sondern daran, dass größere Luftdruckschwankungen oft mit Wetterwechseln einhergehen (Temperatur, Bewölkung, Wind [=Sauerstoffeintrag] ). Da wäre aber dann der Blick aufs konkrete Wetter wichtiger als aufs Barometer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Such mal nach Luftdruck Microjitter und dergleichen ...

Zudem gehören aber eine Reihe anderer Atmosphäreneffekte zum Wetter und Wetterverlauf, die ja heute sogar intensiv anders herum unter Geo-Engineering, Weather-Engineerung und eben Klimabeeinflussung benutzt werden.
Braucht man ja nicht lange nach schauen ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich schaue zum Fenster raus und ich schaue maximal auf den Pegel. Wenn es mir dann passt, gehe ich. Und hernach schaue ich eventuel, ob ich richtig lag.


Ich geh angeln wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## Tricast

Ich gehe Angeln wenn ich darf und das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist. Ich halte das so ähnlich wie Andal, ein Blick aus dem Fenster und schon ist die Entscheidung gefallen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Stimmt, ein Blick aus dem Fenster, ein Blick auf die Frau und schon ist die Entscheidung gefallen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Entscheidung ist doch gar nicht schwer, *wenn* man wirklich freie Zeit hat. 
Und draußen sitzen ist immer besser als drinnen sitzen, am Wasser immer besser als in der Wüste.


----------



## rutilus69

So isses 
Deswegen war ich heute auch mal kurz am Wasser und habe wundervoll geschneidert - aber wenigstens war ich draußen.


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So isses
> Deswegen war ich heute auch mal kurz am Wasser und habe wundervoll geschneidert - aber wenigstens war ich draußen.


Ja, so ist es. Es gibt echt nichts schöneres als den Alltag zu entfliehen. Zur Zeit kotzt mich hier auch vieles an. Wird Zeit, das es bald los geht.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Bei mir darf es nur nicht zu extrem windig sein und Regen muß ich auch nicht haben, dann ist für mich jeden Tag gutes Angelwetter...
Ich verlasse mich meistens auf mein guten Riecher und wenn die Fische richtig in Beißlaune sind macht mir der Regen auch nichts aus ...


----------



## phirania

Ist ja so ruhig geworden hier...
Mit dem Wetter geht es ja langsam Bergauf.
Freu mich riesig drauf wieder ans Wasser zu kommen.
Die Sucht des Angelns hattich wieder im Griff...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Am Wochenende war das Wetter die totale Katastophe, windig und kalte Temperaturen haben das Fischen nicht gerade erträglich gemacht.
Ich war am Samstag und Sonntag los. Samstag noch ohne Windschutzmit der Feederrute und am Sonntag mit Schirm als Windschutz und mit ner Winkelpicker. Gefangen hab ich trotzdem solala. 3 Bachsen einen fetten Giebel und einige kleine Rotaugen und Güster. 
Eingebraucht hat mir der ganze Spaß am Samstagabend schon eine fette Erkältung , letzte Nacht war dann au ned so prickelnd.
Nächstesmal bin ich besser vorbereitet und wärmer angezogen.......nichts wo man nicht lernt daraus.


----------



## phirania

Ich bin bekennender Schönwetter Angler...
Schon aus gesundheitlichen Gründen.
Von daher freue ich mich jetzt auf die Schönwetter Periode über die nächsten Tage.
Da sollte es wieder öfter ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## phirania

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Eingebraucht hat mir der ganze Spaß am Samstagabend schon eine fette Erkältung



Dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung.


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp : Gute und schnelle Besserung und Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

So, es geht bergauf mit den Temperaturen nach einigen sehr unangenehm kalten Tagen (eisiger Wind).
Sicherheitshalber hab ich heute mal einen modernen Wetterschutz bestellt - der uralte und löchrige Anglerschirm war bei Wind und Regen nicht so der Freudenspender.
Mal sehen, ob das „Supa-Lite Shelter” was taugt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Interessante Beobachtung: gekochter Buchweizen (mit einem Stich Butter) gibt schöne Wolken und extrem langsam absinkende Partikel. Durch den relativ hohen Proteingehalt wird es gerne genommen, vielleicht eine Anfutteralternative für das Fischen mit Wicke (macht das hier wer? Viel im englischsprachigen Netz drüber gelesen) und auch sonst.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, es geht bergauf mit den Temperaturen nach einigen sehr unangenehm kalten Tagen (eisiger Wind).
> Sicherheitshalber hab ich heute mal einen modernen Wetterschutz bestellt - der uralte und löchrige Anglerschirm war bei Wind und Regen nicht so der Freudenspender.
> Mal sehen, ob das „Supa-Lite Shelter” was taugt.


Was für ein Packmaß hat der Gerät?


----------



## geomas

^ offiziell 130cm und 8cm Durchmesser. Bin gespannt, ob das realistisch ist und wie sich das Ding in der Praxis macht.
Im bunten Katalog sind ja alle Schirme/Shelter/Zelte ne Wucht...

https://www.korum.co.uk/products/shelters-and-umbrellas/supa-lite-shelter


----------



## Andal

Um vorm Wind und dem waagerechten Regen zu shelten sollte es reichen. Was nimmt man bei Korum dafür?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Um vorm Wind und dem waagerechten Regen zu shelten sollte es reichen. Was nimmt man bei Korum dafür?


70 € beim baitstore. Hab  mir noch Haken bestellt. Und nen Pulli


----------



## geomas

^ 65 Tacken (Euro, nicht Pfund).

Wichtiger als perfekter Wetterschutz waren mir geringes Gewicht und einfacher, schneller Auf- und Abbau.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ offiziell 130cm und 8cm Durchmesser. Bin gespannt, ob das realistisch ist und wie sich das Ding in der Praxis macht.
> Im bunten Katalog sind ja alle Schirme/Shelter/Zelte ne Wucht...
> 
> https://www.korum.co.uk/products/shelters-and-umbrellas/supa-lite-shelter


Super, mir sind die sonst meist kolportierten 180cm viel zu lang. So als Ersatz für den ollen DAM Schirm wird schicken


----------



## geomas

Ich hoffe, das Ding entspricht meinen Erwartungen. Klassische Anglerschirme find ich doof und „Zelten” mag ich nicht beim Angeln.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man "irische Brisen" und soft rain schon genossen hat, weiss man einen guten Schutz zu würdigen. Da spielt das Transportmaß dann keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Im bunten Katalog sind ja alle Schirme/Shelter/Zelte ne Wucht...


Vor allem wenn sie mit dem Wind und der Sturmboe so richtig lossegeln und fliegen gehen!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Ding entspricht meinen Erwartungen. Klassische Anglerschirme find ich doof und „Zelten” mag ich nicht beim Angeln.


Exakt aus diesen Gründen habe ich quasi einen kleinen Brolly gesucht. Die drei Nächte im Jahr brauche ich auch keine Liege und ähnlichen Klimbim. Da wird das hoffentlich reichen


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man "irische Brisen" und soft rain schon genossen hat, weiss man einen guten Schutz zu würdigen. Da spielt das Transportmaß dann keine Rolle mehr.


Um mich selbst zu zitieren wenn in der Verwandtschaft drüber gesprochen wird wie es in der UdSSR war: hier ist Deutschland. Deswegen Brauch ich zum Eisangeln weder Filzstiefel noch Dynamit


----------



## geomas

Ich hab ja gelegentlich schon bei schwerem Sturm am Waldteich gesessen und mich auf dem Rückweg über die auf dem Pfad liegenden Bäume gewundert.
Ganz so wild will ich nicht mehr treiben. Etwas Wind- und Wetterschutz sollte reichen. Und gelegentlich mag auch Sichtschutz nützlich sein.

Ich werd berichten, wie sich das Ding macht. Ob es mir beim Angeln Flügel verleiht oder bereits von kleinen Zweigen perforiert wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gelegentlich schon bei schwerem Sturm am Waldteich gesessen und mich auf dem Rückweg über die auf dem Pfad liegenden Bäume gewundert.
> Ganz so wild will ich nicht mehr treiben. Etwas Wind- und Wetterschutz sollte reichen. Und gelegentlich mag auch Sichtschutz nützlich sein.
> 
> Ich werd berichten, wie sich das Ding macht. Ob es mir beim Angeln Flügel verleiht oder bereits von kleinen Zweigen perforiert wird.


Du berichtest über den praktischen nutzen und ich darüber wie leicht es sich einlagern lässt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wunderbare Arbeitsteilung! 

Feldtests und technische Tests und darüber zu berichten sind auf jeden Fall notwendig! 
Und klasse, wenn auch darüber berichtet wird und ich drück den Daumen für den wahren Wassertraumschlossschelter ! 

Für das evtl. stürmische Schlechtwetter lassen sich bestimmt notfalls noch ein paar Abspannleinen und Bohrer-Heringe auftreiben, ich habe solche sehr leichtbohrig-komfortable.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Um mich selbst zu zitieren wenn in der Verwandtschaft drüber gesprochen wird wie es in der UdSSR war: hier ist Deutschland. Deswegen Brauch ich zum Eisangeln weder Filzstiefel noch Dynamit


Um so mehr sollte man die kleinen und manchmal sperrigen Bequemlichkeiten schätzen!


----------



## Xianeli

70 Euro ist natürlich ein guter Preis. Wenn die Qualität stimmt dann top  hab für meines 300 € gelatzt,  würde es aber niemals mehr hergeben. Habe noch eins von Mk Angelsport falls noch wer eins benötigt. Kanns zum Ükeln mitbringen für lau


----------



## phirania

Es grünt so grün...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

10 Brassen, ca. 50 Rotaugen zwischen 20 Zentimeter und 30 Zentimeter an der Elbe.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zu dem Fang.Klasse Bilder von dir.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing Joi, volles Netz, herzliches Petri von mir!
hg
Minimax

EDIT, und natürlich auch ein verspätetes Petri den Fängern des Wochenendes und ein solidarisches Schulterklopfen dem Schneider, und jenen die es wie ich nicht ans Wasser geschafft haben, sorry für die Säumigkeit!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jau, feine Bilders  und schön wenn es richtig rappelt!


----------



## TobBok

HI Leute, ich melde mich mal nach einer halben Ewigkeit zurück.
Ich bin auch die nächsten zwei Monate kaum da - leider - weil ich privat viel zu erledigen hatte und habe.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein GANZ GANZ tolles Angeljahr! 

lg Leech


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> HI Leute, ich melde mich mal nach einer halben Ewigkeit zurück.
> Ich wünsche euch allen ein GANZ GANZ tolles Angeljahr!



Nabend TobBok, gruss zurück und alles Gute


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fettes Petri und tolle Bilder @FF!!!    Allen anderen Fängern ebenfalls ein Fettes Petri !!!

Ist keiner auf Aal unterwegs in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen ???

@ FF : bin mal gespannt wann Du deine ersten Versuche auf Aal startest...
*Übringens, hast echt ne tolle Homepage  !!! * Leider konnte ich keine Berichte zum Aalangeln finden, grins...
Ich würde mich freuen wenn da auch was kommen würde ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri und tolle Bilder @FF!!!    Allen anderen Fängern ebenfalls ein Fettes Petri !!!
> @ FF : bin mal gespannt wann Du deine ersten Versuche auf Aal startest...
> *Übringens, hast echt ne tolle Homepage  !!! * Leider konnte ich keine Berichte zum Aalangeln finden, grins...
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn da auch was kommen würde ...



Och, ich hab erst vor kurzem mit dem Fischer gesprochen, wo ich für Aale antreten muss. Er hat mir sehr gute Tipps gegeben. 

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr auch schon Spots markiert und denke, das ich nächste Woche den ersten Ansitz starte. Ist halt immer schwierig, weil ich momentan auch diverse andere Dinge schreibe. Brassen im Frühjahr, Hakenbox, Schleien im Frühjahr, Friedfischangeln im Frühling, Zwiebackmehl, 5 besten Köder für Brassen und 2 weitere Kleinigkeiten.

Dat Problem ist halt, das ich nicht im Sommer etwas über den Frühling veröffentlichen brauche...... Ich will ja unbedingt das "Aale fangen mit der Liftmontage" schreiben, so habe ich früher schon an den Seen geangelt.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 10 Brassen, ca. 50 Rotaugen zwischen 20 Zentimeter und 30 Zentimeter an der Elbe.


Petri zu deinen Fängen. So sieht ein zufriedener Angler aus. Coole Bilder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Drillsucht69

Echt ne tolle Homepage, ist auch ne menge Arbeit...
Die nächsten Wochen werden bestimmt gut sein auf Aal, ich werde auf jedenfall dran bleiben...
Freue mich schon auf "Aale fangen mit der Liftmontage"...Gib mal Gas,grins...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Echt ne tolle Homepage, ist auch ne menge Arbeit...
> Die nächsten Wochen werden bestimmt gut sein auf Aal, ich werde auf jedenfall dran bleiben...
> Freue mich schon auf "Aale fangen mit der Liftmontage"...Gib mal Gas,grins...



Ich versuche es. Aalangeln ist aber so einfach gehalten, das ich da echt viel "Zaubern" muss für einen gehaltvollen Bericht. Im Prinzip war das für mich schon immer mit den Schlangen eine einzige wichtige Sache: Die richtige Platzwahl! Ich bin da aber im Vorteil gegenüber den vielen Anglern, ich wuchte mich nämlich an die unmöglichsten Stellen.

Heute bin ich an der Elbe auch schon Loten gewesen an einer sehr flachen Buhne mit einem Feld aus Kraut/Steinen in 50 Zentimeter tiefem Wasser. Am Fluss habe ich markante flache Stellen gefunden, an meinen Baggerlöchern stehe ich aber noch auf dem Schlauch. Ich werde in der Tendenz Flüsschen und Elbe aufsuchen, da gehts dann aber eher Klassisch mit Blei und Wurm oder.........Geheimköder. (verrate ich irgendwann  )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Fängen. So sieht ein zufriedener Angler aus. Coole Bilder.
> 
> Gruß Jason



War auch nen Super Tag. Ich hab auch das tolle Arsch-Foto hinbekommen. Hat schon Tradition und gelingt mir aus versehen in Regelmäßigkeit.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing : Alberto Vargas würde Dich malen...

Schliess mich dem Vorredner an: Ein kleiner Aaliger Urlaub vom Friefischgeschäft würd dem 16er Haken gut zu gesicht stehen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : solides Petri zu Deiner Elb-Strecke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Alberto Vargas würde Dich malen...
> 
> Schliess mich dem Vorredner an: Ein kleiner Aaliger Urlaub vom Friefischgeschäft würd dem 16er Haken gut zu gesicht stehen,
> hg
> Minimax



Nen Rotauge auf dich, mein Freund! Ich habe beim betrachten der Bilder den Sitz der Mütze auch nicht verstanden, aber Danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nen Rotauge auf dich, mein Freund!



Und was für ein makelloses Exemplar, ich dank Dir herzlich!
hg
Minmax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Und was für ein makelloses Exemplar, ich dank Dir herzlich!
> hg
> Minmax



Ja! Das Rotauge war aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ja! Das Rotauge war aber auch nicht schlecht.



Kommkomm, Fantastic, Du bist doch kein Exemplar, sondern ein Unikat. Und bei makellos müssten wir auch mal über Rasierapparate sprechen...
Aber Ernsthaft: Willst Du echt mal auf Schleicher gehen? Ich glaub, die Zeiten des 500g Sargbleis sind ohnehin vorbei: Ich brauchte hier anner Spree 0,75-1,5 Spitzen,
und bloss keine Bleie über 25, sonst haben die Aale meinen Köder verschmäht.. Fein kommt auch bei den Schlangen gut an, oder?


----------



## geomas

#Aal

Ist gelegentlich ganz witzig anzusehen in britischen Friedfisch-Angel-Videos, wenn die Gentlemen Aal um Aal aus dem Fluß ziehen und ziemlich genervt sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Kommkomm, Fantastic, Du bist doch kein Exemplar, sondern ein Unikat. Und bei makellos müssten wir auch mal über Rasierapparate sprechen...
> Aber Ernsthaft: Willst Du echt mal auf Schleicher gehen? Ich glaub, die Zeiten des 500g Sargbleis sind ohnehin vorbei: Ich brauchte hier anner Spree 0,75-1,5 Spitzen,
> und bloss keine Bleie über 25, sonst haben die Aale meinen Köder verschmäht.. Fein kommt auch bei den Schlangen gut an, oder?



So derb sind mein Pflaumhaare doch gar nicht! Das täuscht, weil die Cam so "dicht" am Geschehen ist. Ich brauche länger als ne Woche für das lütte Gesichtshaar. 

Ich gehe auf Aale genauso vor wie bei Weißfischen von der Montage bis zum Gerät hin. Die leichten Feederruten reichen zum Herausheben aus, die Wurfgewichte von maximal 30 Gramm (Strömungskante) oder 10 Gramm Tellerchen (Flachwasser, Flüsschen) sind passig. Wackelt bei mir die Spitze, folgt ohnehin ein Anhieb, weil der Köder im Maul liegen muss.

Im Prinzip muss ich nur das Licht aus machen, nen Wurm oder Köder X ranhängen und schon bin ich beim Angeln auf Aale. Mal sehen, vielleicht arbeite ich auch mit Körbchen gefüllt mit Leckereien. Ansonsten ist das ja nun alles keine Wissenschaft.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #Aal
> 
> Ist gelegentlich ganz witzig anzusehen in britischen Friedfisch-Angel-Videos, wenn die Gentlemen Aal um Aal aus dem Fluß ziehen und ziemlich genervt sind.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das ja nun alles keine Wissenschaft.



Na, da die Aal Spezies im Forum bereits bewiesen haben, das auch dieses Jahr (3-4 hammanoch) die Aale (paar hammanoch) wieder laufen, und da die Nächte milder werden, muss ja auch unser alljährlicher Toast auf John Sidley ausgesprochen werden:
Zur Lehre (bester Aalmann evah, mit ausnahme von Zokker dem Flüsterer), aber auch zur Mahnung: Der Mann hat den vollen Preis bezahlt.
Auf Sidley, die Aale, und das Fischen in lauen Nächten!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Fantastic Fishing: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu den Friedlichen aus der Elbe. Tolle Fische. Ich bin auch ungefähr drei bis fünf Mal pro Jahr am großen  Strom, meist zwischen Darchau und Bleckede. Sind immer regelrechte Feiertage, weil es neben den Fischen so viel zu sehen gibt. Allen potenziellen Aalanglern( und natürlich auch den Friedfischanglern) wünsche ich schon mal volle Netze für das bevorstehende Osterwochenende. Ich habe mir ich schon zwei Liter Maden bestellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Fantastic Fishing !

Schöne Weißfischstrecke Alter!


----------



## rutilus69

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ich schon zwei Liter Maden bestellt.


Upps, das hätte ich jetzt beinahe vergessen. Danke fürs Erinnern


----------



## Xianeli

Mit Maden Feedern gehen oder doch mit Wafter wieder ans andere Gewässer auf den Steg auf Karpfen probieren am Samstag? Hmm kann mich nicht entscheiden. 

Petri FF  lässt den Mond gerne vor der Kamera aufgehen was


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> #Aal
> Ist gelegentlich ganz witzig anzusehen in britischen Friedfisch-Angel-Videos, wenn die Gentlemen Aal um Aal aus dem Fluß ziehen und ziemlich genervt sind.


Ist ja auch schwer jemanden zu erklären, dass die ein Fisch seien ... 

Für mich waren vor langer Zeit die Viecher auch nur nervig, wenn sich die allgegenwärtigen kleinen bis microkleinen jede Made und Wurm inhaliert haben, und dann gerne beim Versuch des schonenden Hakenlösens das ganze feine Vorfach aufgerollt haben.  Haben sich einfach nicht an ihr Mindestmaß gehalten die Mistviecher ...
War eine Plage denn was schönes, wurden dann abgelöst von Wollhandkrabben usw.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Und bei makellos müssten wir auch mal über Rasierapparate sprechen...



Bei dem bischen Flaum im Gesicht reicht auch ein hartes Brötchen....
Aber dickes Petri.
Hast du mal wieder ne ordentliche Strecke hingelegt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Xianeli schrieb:


> Petri FF  lässt den Mond gerne vor der Kamera aufgehen was



Die Kugel muss ins Foto. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Fantastic Fishing !
> Schöne Weißfischstrecke Alter!



War schon nicht schlecht gestern, mich hat es nur gewundert, das kein Rotauge über 30 Zentimeter war. Bin dann auf Wurm rotiert, da hat nicht ein einziger Fisch gebissen. Entweder Bündel aus Pinkies oder Steinpackung beobachten.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu den Friedlichen aus der Elbe. Tolle Fische. Ich bin auch ungefähr drei bis fünf Mal pro Jahr am großen  Strom, meist zwischen Darchau und Bleckede. Sind immer regelrechte Feiertage, weil es neben den Fischen so viel zu sehen gibt.



Obwohl ich die Elbe aus dem Fenster sehe, bin ich maximal 30 Tage im Jahr dort. Das ist immer ein Spiel auf Zeit wegen dem Wasserstand, bei uns sind die Buhnen recht flach. Letztes Jahr musstest du in die Hauptströmung im Sommer/Herbst und da bleiben keine 100 Gramm Gewicht liegen.....


----------



## phirania

Bei dem schönen Wetter sollte doch jeder bis Karfreitag zu seinem Fisch  kommen...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp : Gute und schnelle Besserung und Petri heil!





phirania schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung.



Danke, wird scho wider werden, so schnell bring mi nix um


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Bei dem schönen Wetter sollte doch jeder bis Karfreitag zu seinem Fisch  kommen...



Hab die Sachen schon gepackt, geht gleich wieder los.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab die Sachen schon gepackt, geht gleich wieder los.


Ich habe meine Arbeitstasche auch schon gepackt für die Maloche.  Allen anderen viel Spaß beim fischen  Genießt das schöne Wetter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Arbeitstasche auch schon gepackt für die Maloche.  Allen anderen viel Spaß beim fischen  Genießt das schöne Wetter



Deine Zeit wird kommen! Der erste gefangene Fisch gilt dann heute dir.


----------



## Jason

Das ist sehr nett von dir. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Racklinger

Ein dickes Petri auch von mir an alle, die schon ans Wasser konnten. Bei mir wird's am Karfreitag soweit sein, da konnte ich mir ein Zeitfenster freischaufeln. Bis dahin soll ja auch dass Wetter halten


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit, Jungs,
@dawurzelsepp  auch von mir gute Besserung, bestimmt wird's bald besser, und bis dahin schone Dich und denk dir neue tolle Basteleien aus um uns zu beglücken.
@Fantastic Fishing Zieh was raus, FF, mehr noch, möge Dein Plan (den Du sicher hast) gelingen, und die solidarische Fischwidmung für den armen @jason 1  find ich prima.
Ich selber kann nur mein Mitgefühl anbieten, bin ich doch bis Freitag vom Wasser abgeschnitten. 
Und ob und welche Zeitfenster sich am Wochenende zwischen meinen vielfältigen Aufgaben als Familienhund, Osterhase, Grillmeister(chen) und Schwiegerirgendwas öffnen, steht in den chaotischen Sternen meiner Familie.. 
Und ich muss Euch gestehen, das es dann (inschallah) auf eine ..husthust.. Methode ohne Naturköder herauslaufen wird, bei der man ..räusper.. Artificials aus Naturmaterialien, also typische Friedfischnahrung, an einer Art von besonders dicker freier Leine anbietet. Zielfisch sind ähm, ööh, nicht unbedingt Cypriniden. (ogottogott, wenn meine Döbel das rausfinden ist garantiert Beiss-Streik bis November angesagt...) Andererseits bin ich schon ganz heiss drauf, und packe alle paar Stunden mein Zeugs um und konfiguriere die Weste...So wenig Tackle, und sooo viele Taschen (Einige habe ich noch gar nicht gefunden)
Zählt die Minuten bis zum Wasser, 
Euer Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

Ich komme leider nicht vor Samstag weg. Naja vermutlich würde Freitag auch gehen aber ich befürchte einen riesigen Ansturm an Anglern 

Gute Besserung dawurzelsepp 

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg am Wasser Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp  auch von mir gute Besserung, bestimmt wird's bald besser, und bis dahin schone Dich und denk dir neue tolle Basteleien aus um uns zu beglücken.



Auch dir ein Danke und Ja mir ist am We eine neue Bastelidee gekommen....dazu mehr wenns fertig ist.


----------



## rutilus69

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri auch von mir an alle, die schon ans Wasser konnten. Bei mir wird's am Karfreitag soweit sein, da konnte ich mir ein Zeitfenster freischaufeln. Bis dahin soll ja auch dass Wetter halten


leider wird es bei mir vorher auch nichts. Aber am Freitag klappt es hoffentlich


----------



## Trollwut

Ich gehe zwar auch raus, wenn ich Zeit habe, aber spätestens seit letztem Jahr bin ich von Beißzeiten überzeugt.
Hab innerhalb einer Woche über einen Bereich von ca. 700m bei mehr oder wneiger jedem Wurf einen Barsch gefangen:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1921574241223480
			




Hab mir dann zwei Kumpels eingeladen und wie sollte es anders sein - keine Bisse mehr. Haben den Bereich den ganzen Tag zu dritt komplett durchgefischt, aber keine bisse bekommen. 30 minuten vor Dämmerung - zack, Barsch auf Barsch.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die plötzlich von nem Kilometer Entfernung her schwimmen, sondern vorher schlicht die Köder ignoriert haben.
Auch bei Karpfen dieses Jahr: Die ganze Zeit nicht einen Biss, und nachts um 3 laufen zwei Ruten gleichzeitig ab und beide lagen auf auf Plätzen, die ca. 80m voneinander entfernt waren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich gehe zwar auch raus, wenn ich Zeit habe, aber spätestens seit letztem Jahr bin ich von Beißzeiten überzeugt.
> Hab innerhalb einer Woche über einen Bereich von ca. 700m bei mehr oder wneiger jedem Wurf einen Barsch gefangen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1921574241223480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab mir dann zwei Kumpels eingeladen und wie sollte es anders sein - keine Bisse mehr. Haben den Bereich den ganzen Tag zu dritt komplett durchgefischt, aber keine bisse bekommen. 30 minuten vor Dämmerung - zack, Barsch auf Barsch.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die plötzlich von nem Kilometer Entfernung her schwimmen, sondern vorher schlicht die Köder ignoriert haben.
> Auch bei Karpfen dieses Jahr: Die ganze Zeit nicht einen Biss, und nachts um 3 laufen zwei Ruten gleichzeitig ab und beide lagen auf auf Plätzen, die ca. 80m voneinander entfernt waren.


Beißzeiten glaube ich auch, dass es sie gibt aber ich bezweifle dass sie sich anhand des Fettgehalts des Mondes vorhersagen lassen


----------



## Andal

Wenn man wegen einer App NICHT geht, dann kann man auch NICHTS fangen. So gesehen stimmen die Prognosen zu 100%.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nebenbei bemerkt allen Fängern ein zünftiges Petri Heil! Vor allem Öfföff hat eine tolle Strecke gemacht!
Und allen nichtfängern ein liebevolles "willkommen im Club"


----------



## Andal

Rätselfrage: Warum fängt die gezeigte Montage aktuell deutlich besser, als die konventionelle mit gebohrtem Pellet? Sonst ist alles identisch... Köder, Haken, Haarlänge, Vorfach... alles gleich. Ich bekomme mit dem Baitband deutlich mehr Bisse, wobei die Hakrate gleich ist. Sie funktionieren beide, aber die eine bringt mehr Bisse. Ich bin absolut überfragt!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Rätselfrage: Warum fängt die gezeigte Montage aktuell deutlich besser, als die konventionelle mit gebohrtem Pellet?
> ... Ich bin absolut überfragt!


Ich natürlich auch, aber wann hätte mich das je abgehalten? Ich rate mal wild als Erstversuch: Vielleicht schlackert die Baitbandmontage in der Strömung bzw. bei Aufnahme ein kleines bisschen weniger hin und her, und wirkt so aktuell etwas attraktiver?


----------



## Andal

Ja grundsätzlich ist es mir wurscht. Aber prinzipiell würde ich es schon gerne wissen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich nehme mal an durch seine Form.  Ist aber nur eine Annahme, da ich kaum mit Baitband Angel. Aber ich habe festgestellt,f am Haar sind 2 oder 3 oder 4 Kleine oder mittlere Pellets immer fängiger  als 1 großer, und ich habe mich z B gefragt, wie das Rotaugen 2 14er Pellets und den 4er Haken so eingesaugt hatte, das der Haken oben den Kiefer dann noch durchstoßen könnte beim Anschlag.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube dass der Köder aufgrund der Verbindung mit baut Band einfach natürlicher in der Strömung weht


----------



## Andal

So riesig sind bei mir die Dimensionen nicht. 12 mm Pellet und 12er Drennan Wide Gape - also weit entfernt von "groß". Aber die Bewegung in der Strömung könnte evtl. etwas ausmachen. Muss ich mal nebeneinander zur Beobachtung ablegen, wenn sich da was tut.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass der Köder aufgrund der Verbindung mit baut Band einfach natürlicher in der Strömung weht


Hab beide gleichzeitig auf so gut wie der gleichen Stelle gefischt. Aber es ging ca. 8:2 für das Baitband aus.


----------



## Xianeli

Ich schwöre ebenfalls auf Baitband anstatt Quickstop oder andere Methoden. Das ganze im Stillwasser, also nix mit Strömung. Habe damit auch deutlich mehr Bisse als anders, erklären kann ich es mir jedoch nicht warum


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Rätselfrage: Warum fängt die gezeigte Montage aktuell deutlich besser, als die konventionelle mit gebohrtem Pellet? Sonst ist alles identisch... Köder, Haken, Haarlänge, Vorfach... alles gleich. Ich bekomme mit dem Baitband deutlich mehr Bisse, wobei die Hakrate gleich ist. Sie funktionieren beide, aber die eine bringt mehr Bisse. Ich bin absolut überfragt!





Andal schrieb:


> Ja grundsätzlich ist es mir wurscht. Aber prinzipiell würde ich es schon gerne wissen!



Das ist der "Gummibärchen" Effekt!  das sind einfach Nuckler und lieben Schnuller ...
leg sie nebeneinander.

Vlt. kommt aus dem inneren "Bohrloch" aber auch "to-much" an Aroma !?!
Geht mir so bei Parfümerien, wo ich ca. 1000fach empfindlicher bin als Damen und Verkäuferinnen. 
Ich argwöhne, die Damenwelt arbeitet vielfach nach dem Grundsatz Anlocken mit Betäubung ...


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War auch nen Super Tag. Ich hab auch das tolle Arsch-Foto hinbekommen. Hat schon Tradition und gelingt mir aus versehen in Regelmäßigkeit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322590
> Anhang anzeigen 322591


Watt für eine geile Kiste?


----------



## geomas

@Andal : Interessant! Ne Theorie hab ich nicht. Werds das nächste Mal auch mit und ohne „Gummi” probieren.


War eben kurz am Fluß nebenan, es war mir aber zu ungemütlich. Fieser kalter Ostwind genau ins Gesicht, ne, da freu ich mich lieber auf die kommenden Tage an irgendwelchen kleinen Teichen.


----------



## Andal

Bin ja sehr gespannt, wie lange dieser "Gummi-Vorteil" anhalten wird.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 322604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich nehme mal an durch seine Form.  Ist aber nur eine Annahme, da ich kaum mit Baitband Angel. Aber ich habe festgestellt,f am Haar sind 2 oder 3 oder 4 Kleine oder mittlere Pellets immer fängiger  als 1 großer, und ich habe mich z B gefragt, wie das Rotaugen 2 14er Pellets und den 4er Haken so eingesaugt hatte, das der Haken oben den Kiefer dann noch durchstoßen könnte beim Anschlag.


Aber es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was sich an sich kleine Fische für Portionen reinzimmern können!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ist die Strömung am Liegeplatz denn sehr stark, so dass evtl. ein Wobbel-Effekt an dem Pellet wirken könnte?
Du kannst ja zum nachprüfen in der gleichen Befestigungsrichtung quer-bohren, anstelle das Längsloch zu benutzen.
Wenn dann der Gummiring immer noch mehr bringt, sind die schlichtweg von dem an den Barteln begeistert.  Oder der Stopper ist so fies.

Ich weiß nun, was ich mal wieder ans Wasser mitnehmen muss ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing




----------



## Hering 58

Du könntest auch als Fotograf durch gehen.Super Fotos hast du wieder gemacht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Respekt Fantastic Fishing!!! Daumen hoch für die Fische (Du musst ja Dein Fangbuch bald voll haben) und beide Daumen hoch für die Müllsammelaktion. Macht leider längst nicht jeder. Asche auch auf mein Haupt. Aber ich werde Deinem Beispiel jetzt häufiger folgen. Aber sag mal, wie sieht denn Deine Jacke aus? Kuschelst Du mit den Brassen?


----------



## Trollwut

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was sich an sich kleine Fische für Portionen reinzimmern können!


Ich hab schon einige rotaugen auf 24mm Pellets gefangen. Die lutschen halt so lange dran rum, bis sie mal am Haken hängen bleiben.

Das wäre für mich ab eine Erklärung der mehr Bisse - durch das fehlende Loch kann es sein, dass der "Ansaugdruck" schlicht besser auf den Köder wirkt und der besser aufgenommen werden kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Respekt Fantastic Fishing!!! Daumen hoch für die Fische (Du musst ja Dein Fangbuch bald voll haben) und beide Daumen hoch für die Müllsammelaktion. Macht leider längst nicht jeder. Asche auch auf mein Haupt. Aber ich werde Deinem Beispiel jetzt häufiger folgen. Aber sag mal, wie sieht denn Deine Jacke aus? Kuschelst Du mit den Brassen?



Die Erklärung ist simpel:






Schutzreflex, um die Fische beim Bilder schießen nicht fallen zu lassen. Das passiert zwar selten, aber dann heißt es Einsatz.

Fisch>Jacke


----------



## Andal

Bei den Fischen handelt es sich um Brassen zwischen 20 und 30 cm.

Ich werde das Haar jetzt mal wechselweise härter und weicher machen. Mal sehe, was sich dann für eine Zwischenbilanz ergibt.


----------



## phirania

Heuer mal ein wenig Gewässer Kunde angetan..


----------



## Kochtopf

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einige rotaugen auf 24mm Pellets gefangen. Die lutschen halt so lange dran rum, bis sie mal am Haken hängen bleiben.
> 
> Das wäre für mich ab eine Erklärung der mehr Bisse - durch das fehlende Loch kann es sein, dass der "Ansaugdruck" schlicht besser auf den Köder wirkt und der besser aufgenommen werden kann.


Wäre in dem Zusammenhang interessant, was für Pelletstopper Andal nutzt


----------



## Trollwut

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wäre in dem Zusammenhang interessant, was für Pelletstopper Andal nutzt


Da wären wir schon wieder beim nächsten Schritt. Je nachdem, aus welchem Kunststoff der Stopper ist, kann es sein, dass die Dichte davon über der von Wasser liegt, der Pellet dadurch also "schwerer" wird.
Die Gummis sind garantiert unter der von Wasser, der Pellet wird im Wasser also leichter gemacht -> Leichter einzuschlürfen, weil weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heuer mal ein wenig Gewässer Kunde angetan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322618
> Anhang anzeigen 322619
> Anhang anzeigen 322620
> Anhang anzeigen 322622


Du bist ja auch noch ein guter Fotograf.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wäre in dem Zusammenhang interessant, was für Pelletstopper Andal nutzt


Sowohl normale Boiliestopper, als auch Pelletstops. Kein merkbarer Unterschied.


----------



## Matrix85

Klasse @Fantastic Fishing . Richtig schöne skimmer . 
Und deine Fische sind wenigstens nicht so kamerascheu


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Sowohl normale Boiliestopper, als auch Pelletstops. Kein merkbarer Unterschied.


Wenn du mit Pelletstopper angelst hast du idR auch einen Silikonstopper auf dem Haar, erinnere ich mich da richtig? Könnte was ausmachen (wir reden hier ohnehin nur über Kleinigkeiten)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Klasse @Fantastic Fishing . Richtig schöne skimmer .
> Und deine Fische sind wenigstens nicht so kamerascheu



Selten! Im Regelfall läuft das in einem Guss. Die Brassen waren heute aber im Allgemeinen sehr Verhalten nach der Landung. Müssen die von gestern gewesen sein, sie wussten also was zu tun ist.


----------



## phirania

Einfach ein wenig Natur genießen und die Seele baumeln lassen...


----------



## phirania

Und Günther ist auch schon wieder aktiv....


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man wegen einer App NICHT geht, dann kann man auch NICHTS fangen. So gesehen stimmen die Prognosen zu 100%.



Man sollte losziehen wenn man Zeit und Lust hat,dann fängt man auch irgendwann.


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>



Petri.
Da hat er wieder zugeschlagen der Brassenkönig..


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist simpel:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322616
> 
> 
> Schutzreflex, um die Fische beim Bilder schießen nicht fallen zu lassen. Das passiert zwar selten, aber dann heißt es Einsatz.
> 
> Fisch>Jacke



Umarmen ja,aber bitte kein Küsschen geben....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Umarmen ja,aber bitte kein Küsschen geben....


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist simpel:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322616
> 
> 
> Schutzreflex, um die Fische beim Bilder schießen nicht fallen zu lassen. Das passiert zwar selten, aber dann heißt es Einsatz.
> 
> Fisch>Jacke


Das ist wahre Fisch Liebe.


----------



## Matrix85

Das Glas einzusammeln war auch super! 
Am Rhein in meiner Gegend müsste ich ein Container ordern um den ganzen Müll zu entsorgen! 
Das mit dem Kamerascheu @Fantastic Fishing war anders gemeint  es wird ja immer viel gefangen, aber selten mal ein Fisch gezeigt.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>


Petri @Fantastic Fishing . Und wieder so eine schöne Bilderstrecke. Ein feiner Zug von dir den Unrat anderer Leute mitzunehmen. Das zeugt von Verantwortlichkeit. Ich mache es aber auch so. Meistens sind es  Schnapsflaschen.
War die Brachse dein erster Fisch des Tages? Die galt dann wohl mir. Nochmals vielen Dank.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri @Fantastic Fishing . Und wieder so eine schöne Bilderstrecke. Ein feiner Zug von dir den Unrat anderer Leute mitzunehmen. Das zeugt von Verantwortlichkeit. Ich mache es aber auch so. Meistens sind es  Schnapsflaschen.
> War die Brachse dein erster Fisch des Tages? Die galt dann wohl mir. Nochmals vielen Dank.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Der "Jason-Fisch" war ein kleines Rotauge von 20 Zentimeter. Ich entschied mich aber, die Chronologie zu ändern. Die Brasse ist dein Fisch, ohne Frage. Schön war auch, das der Wurm mit maximaler Beweglichkeit angeboten werden musste, sonst gab es keine Bisse darauf. Schon Kurios, nur das verändern eines kleinen Details erzeugt einen ganz anderen Angeltag.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Andal schrieb:


> Rätselfrage: Warum fängt die gezeigte Montage aktuell deutlich besser, als die konventionelle mit gebohrtem Pellet? Sonst ist alles identisch... Köder, Haken, Haarlänge, Vorfach... alles gleich. Ich bekomme mit dem Baitband deutlich mehr Bisse, wobei die Hakrate gleich ist. Sie funktionieren beide, aber die eine bringt mehr Bisse. Ich bin absolut überfragt!



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das das Bait band eine optische lockwirkung hat.


----------



## Jason

Ich musste heute während der Arbeit des Öfteren dran denken welchen Fisch du heute zuerst fängst @Fantastic Fishing 
Den ersten Fisch den ich demnächst lande, ist dir gewidmet. Versprochen!!! Und so wie es aussieht am Karfreitag.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich musste heute während der Arbeit des Öfteren dran denken welchen Fisch du heute zuerst fängst @Fantastic Fishing
> Den ersten Fisch den ich demnächst lande, ist dir gewidmet. Versprochen!!! Und so wie es aussieht am Karfreitag.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jason, liebelein, heißt das ich könnte beim Ponyhof evtl auch angeln...?


----------



## Jason

Nein @Kochtopf , aber ich hätte eine andere Option.


----------



## phirania

Lohnt sich auf jedenfall mal reinzuschauen ,falls jemand mal an der Lippe angelt:

https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/abenteuer-erde/video-an-den-ufern-der-lippe-100.html


----------



## phirania

Allen ein frohes Gelingen für den nächsten Angeltag......


----------



## geomas

^ danke gleichfalls!


----------



## phirania

Ich werde in nächster Zeit mehr in der Natur verbringen ohne zu angeln.
Bin dies Jahr schon zu Spät dran,meine Gefiederten Freunde brauchen Nistplätze und die Fledermäuse brauchen Unterschlupf.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Bin dies Jahr schon zu Spät dran,meine Gefiederten Freunde brauchen Nistplätze und die Fledermäuse brauchen Unterschlupf.


Sehr Vorbildlich


----------



## phirania

Mit dem Teilchen habe ich gerade meinen Vorgarten verziert...






In der Natur fallen die dann etwas schlichter aus.


----------



## phirania

Die Eisvogelnisthilfen wurden schon im März gebaut.
Gottseidank hatte ich da kräftige Unterstüzung einiger Jungangler.
Alleine hätte ich nicht mehr die Energie dazu

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...V-RT+PDF.pdf&usg=AOvVaw09TGqQO6qEbC2u4mMz3bbG


----------



## phirania

Für die Fledermäuse gab es die Hier.
Immer wieder schön im Winter was zum basteln zu haben.

http://mydogpatch.org/wp-content/up...edermauskasten-bauen-anleitung-kaufen-obi.jpg


----------



## Kochtopf

Vorgestern Abend bestellt heute da - top, danke Baitstore! Aufbau mit kurzem Blick in die Anleitung kein Thema, geht tatsächlich flott, Heringe liegen bei, es gibt Aufnahmen für Stormpoles, unterm Strich ein schönes Teil, auch wenn es ohne Heringe aufgebaut bescheiden aussieht. Meine Tochter hat festgestellt dass der Papa "jetzt im Häuschen wohnt"


----------



## Jason

Na dann pack das schöne Teil fürs WE ein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf : Wirkt sehr behaglich, meinen Glückwunsch. Krasser Angelstuhl übrigens.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Glückwunsch! 
Auf Deinen Fotos sieht der „Stoff” des Shelter recht zart aus, hoffentlich ist das Material in der Praxis nicht zu empfindlich.
Ich warte noch auf das Shelter und diverse Kleinteile.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Glückwunsch!
> Auf Deinen Fotos sieht der „Stoff” des Shelter recht zart aus, hoffentlich ist das Material in der Praxis nicht zu empfindlich.
> Ich warte noch auf das Shelter und diverse Kleinteile.


Tatsächlich wirkt der Stoff auch in echt relativ zart (kein Vergleich zum Supa Brolly (tut es eigentlich not, eine Sprache dermaßen zu vergewaltigen?)) aber den Belastungstest "unsachgemäßer Aufbau durch einen grobmotorischen Choleriker" hat er überstanden. Und mit dickeren Stoff wäre er schwerer - so passt er ins Futteral, und hat erstaunlich viel Platz  ich bin nicht unzufrieden


----------



## Peter_Piper

Ich finde ja das graue Panzerband an der Türe des Buffettschrankes/Highboards? ausgesprochen schicklich.
Schön, wie hier Stilelemente und Epochen von @Kochtopf  kunstvoll miteinander in Szene gesetzt werden.
Das ist große Interieurskunst!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und mit dickeren Stoff wäre er schwerer - so passt er ins Futteral, und hat erstaunlich viel Platz  ich bin nicht unzufrieden



Ich merke das ich interessiert um den appetitlichen Shelter umherschwimme, zum Zuschnappen bereit.. Wenn sich die Gelegenheit für ein Photo in _zusammengelegtem_ Zustand bietet, wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar- Dem Netz ist nur zu entnehmen, das das Paket dann 130 x 8 cm hat, stimmt das?
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Nach dem ersten Gebrauch meist nicht mehr...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

9


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich merke das ich interessiert um den appetitlichen Shelter umherschwimme, zum Zuschnappen bereit.. Wenn sich die Gelegenheit für ein Photo in _zusammengelegtem_ Zustand bietet, wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar- Dem Netz ist nur zu entnehmen, das das Paket dann 130 x 8 cm hat, stimmt das?
> hg
> Minimax


Mir geht es ähnlich! Vor allem der jetzt seit Tagen wehende, recht frische Ostwind weckt bei mir Begehrlichkeiten.


----------



## Kochtopf

So sieht er selbst zusammengelegt aus, mit etwas Disziplin lasse sich 130x8 sicher erreichen.

@Peter_Piper Baustelle halt


----------



## Hecht100+

Mir wäre die Plane von Sehen her zu dünn, und viel größer ist mein Chubbie auch nicht, 160 x 12 mit Stangen im Shelter gelassen. Was interessant wäre, wie viel weniger Gewicht muß man mitschleppen?? Aber lt. meine Holden ziehe ich ja sowieso jedesmal aus wenns losgeht zum Teich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Ding wiegt <2kg


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mir wäre die Plane von Sehen her zu dünn, und viel größer ist mein Chubbie auch nicht, 160 x 12 mit Stangen im Shelter gelassen. Was interessant wäre, wie viel weniger Gewicht muß man mitschleppen?? Aber lt. meine Holden ziehe ich ja sowieso jedesmal aus wenns losgeht zum Teich.


30*4 sind nicht unerheblich *hier Peniswitz nachWahl einfügen*


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das ist ja wirklich ein schlankes Packmaß. Und zwei kg sind auch nicht viel. 
Was hat Dein Dealer dafür aufgerufen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wat ihr so alles macht...
Ich bin angeln und hab gerade n 57er Döbel gefangen (Foto später in IG).


----------



## Kochtopf

70 € beim Baitstore - @geomas hatte ihn billiger gefunden?
Hoffe geo zürnt mir nicht, dass ich ihm vorweggreife 

@Professor Tinca Petri, läuft bei dir!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat ihr so alles macht...
> Ich bin angeln und hab gerade n 57er Döbel gefangen (Foto später in IG).


Das Glück ist mit den Tüchtigen, Petri Professor, freue mich auf das Foto.

@Kochtopf: Den Preis finde ich allerdings einigermaßen sportlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das Glück ist mit den Tüchtigen, Petri Professor, freue mich auf das Foto.
> 
> @Kochtopf: Den Preis finde ich allerdings einigermaßen sportlich.


Wenn ich mir gucke was größere Brollies kosten... mit nem normalen Angelschirm, auch mit Seitenwänden, war ich nie zufrieden und er wirkt trotz der Leichtigkeit seriös. Das war mir dann den Aufpreis von 35 € zum Schirm wert


----------



## geomas

Zürnen ist nicht so mein Ding, lieber Kochtopf. 
Ich hab das Shelter für 65 bei Angel Haack bestellt.
Das Material, speziell die Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen Zweige und so ist praktisch die einzige Sorge, die mich umtreibt in Sachen Supa Lite Shelter.

Das das Teil nicht für oder gegen schwere Stürme gebaut ist sollte klar sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Zürnen ist nicht so mein Ding, lieber Kochtopf.
> Ich hab das Shelter für 65 bei Angel Haack bestellt.
> Das Material, speziell die Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen Zweige und so ist praktisch die einzige Sorge, die mich umtreibt in Sachen Supa Lite Shelter.
> 
> Das das Teil nicht für oder gegen schwere Stürme gebaut ist sollte klar sein.


Wobei du da durchaus Stormpoles festmachen kannst. Und die mitgelieferten Heringe wirken auf mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt wie Suppenkasper, aber klar fürs ganz dichte Dickicht ist es eher nur bedingt was (aber das gilt für jeden Shelter der nicht aus LKW Plane ist)


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich hab mal mein Chubbie gewogen, weil ich dachte, 2kg, ´Wahnsinn´´, aber mein Shelter wiegt nur 3580 gr. Vom Gefühl her hätte ich eher auf 5  kg getippt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sieht's aus momentan.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ : Mach doch bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto oder zwei und schreib ein paar Sätze zu Deinem Shelter. Was gut ist, was nicht. Verbesserungsvorschläge, falls vorhanden. Und bitte mit Produktname und (ungefähr) dem Jahr des Kaufes.
Das fänd ich total spitze.


Und: was mir wirklich am AB generell nicht so gefällt, ist die Tatsache, daß viele gute Ideen/Tests/Berichte „zerschrieben werden”.
Man findet solide Berichte häufig nie mehr wieder.

Also, vielleicht liest ja einer der Hausherren mit und hat sachdienliche Hinweise.


@Professor Tinca : Gut siehts aus bei Dir, Petri!


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Wow, herzliches Petri zum GroßDöbel

@Kochtopf Vielen Dank fürs Bild- das ganze ist also rutenfutteraltauglich


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da hast Du natürlich recht, Kochtopf: Im Vergleich zu einem Brolly, das seinen Namen auch verdient, sind 70 Euro sogar richtig günstig. Einen Brolly habe ich, allerdings ist das Teil gelinde gesagt unhandlich und zudem bleischwer, wenngleich er gut vor Wetterunbillen aller Art schützt. Ein Shelter wäre für mich on top für die Bequemlichkeit. 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sieht's aus momentan.


Ich will auch ans Wasser!!! Leider reicht es heute nur zum Maden abholen.


----------



## geomas

Ich werd in ein paar Minütchen ans Wasser starten, gänzlich ohne Shelter, aber das Wetter ist auch nicht danach. Danke, Petrus!


----------



## Trollwut

geomas schrieb:


> für 65 bei Angel Haack bestellt.



Guter Mann!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werd in ein paar Minütchen ans Wasser starten, gänzlich ohne Shelter, aber das Wetter ist auch nicht danach. Danke, Petrus!


Dann wünsche ich Dir mal ganz viel Spaß und ordentlich was am Band.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!
Ich werde den Shelter vermutlich zu 90% als schattenspender brauchen - aber erstmal ans Wasser, erstmal ans Wasser...


----------



## Hecht100+

Also mein Shelter ist von Chub, wie er preislich lag kann ich nicht sagen, habe ihn vor 3 Jahren von meinem Junior geerbt. Stangen lasse ich immer eingebaut, wenns stürmt nehme ich als Heringe meine kurzen Edelstahlbissanzeigerstangen. In den ganzen Jahren noch nie ein Problem gehabt, außer man stellt ihn in die falsche Windrichtung auf.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat ihr so alles macht...
> Ich bin angeln und hab gerade n 57er Döbel gefangen (Foto später in IG).



Petri.
verdienter Erfolg des Tüchtigen...


----------



## Matrix85

@Kochtopf Glückwunsch zum schelter . Jetzt gibts keine Schlechtwetter ausreden mehr  . 
Baitstore ist ein klasse laden, die führen nur super tackle.


----------



## Xianeli

https://www.mk-angelsport.de/short-session-shelter

Habe ich noch fürs real ükeln für lau auf Lager. Kleines Danke Präsent für meine Kinder würden mir reichen ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Später gab es noch einen feisten 45er Döbel.


----------



## Andal

Ein schöner Cephalus!


----------



## Professor Tinca

In der IG gibt es noch einen schöneren Dickkopf.


----------



## phirania

Doppel Petri...
Irgendwann  muss ich doch mal einen Blick in Eure IG werfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Doppel Petri..
> 
> Irgendwann muss ich doch mal einen Blick in Eure IG werfen.




Danke.
Aber nix da!


----------



## Hering 58

Ein doppel Petri...Professor


----------



## Xianeli

Oh man ich weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll.... morgen von 15 Uhr bis 22 Uhr oder doch Freitag von 6 Uhr bis 15 Uhr. Beides wäre mir lieber aber ich will es zum Saisonstart nicht gleich übertreiben und wegen den Kindern haben wir Ostern nich genug zu tun.


----------



## Kochtopf

Was ist bei euch stressiger - morgens anziehen oder abends ins Bett? Wenn es letzteres ist würde ich früh angeln und die Kinder abends zu Bett bringen


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 322669
> Anhang anzeigen 322670
> 
> 
> Vorgestern Abend bestellt heute da - top, danke Baitstore! Aufbau mit kurzem Blick in die Anleitung kein Thema, geht tatsächlich flott, Heringe liegen bei, es gibt Aufnahmen für Stormpoles, unterm Strich ein schönes Teil, auch wenn es ohne Heringe aufgebaut bescheiden aussieht. Meine Tochter hat festgestellt dass der Papa "jetzt im Häuschen wohnt"



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen "Häusle".

LG Heinz


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was ist bei euch stressiger - morgens anziehen oder abends ins Bett? Wenn es letzteres ist würde ich früh angeln und die Kinder abends zu Bett bringen



Ach da gibt es eigentlich keine Unterschiede. Vermute mal das freitags die Hölle los sein wird, andererseits war ich noch nie nachmittags bis abends dort und kanns nicht einschätzen


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Aber nix da!



Schade auch...


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ : Danke für die Bilder von Deinem Chub-Shelter-Brolly. Matze Koch hatte (glaub ich) etwas ganz ähnliches. Chub Oval oder Oval Extra oder so.
Sieht gut aus, noch mal Danke.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich hatte noch im 2017 Katalog von Askari geschaut, aber da stand es nicht mehr drin. Aber Von der Form würde Oval-Schirmzelt passen. Man kann noch eine Bodenplane einhängen, habe ich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## geomas

So, bin zurück von einem kleinen Teich, an dem ich dieses Jahr bislang noch nicht war.

Schönes Gewässer, wie viele Teiche und Seen hier ziemlich verwildert.
Der Plan, mit der neuen alten Trudex-Pin einen „dicken Fisch” aus dem Wasser zu leiern ging nicht auf. 
Immerhin zeigten ein paar lütte Rotfedern Interesse an den angebotenen Pellets.
Später, gegen 18.45 war dann Betrieb an der passiven zweiten Rute. Meine erste Method-Feeder-Tinca überhaupt.






Entspannt am Teich. Auf den ersten „Großen” wartet die neue alte Pin noch.
Vielleicht hat sie ihrem Vorbesitzer früher so viele Kapitale gebracht, daß ihr Soll erfüllt ist.

Morgen werd ich vermutlich noch mal an den Teich, wohl eher am Vormittag bis Mittag.


----------



## Andal

Trude hat schon viel erlebt. Sie kann sich Zeit lassen. Aber sie wird es wieder tun.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat ihr so alles macht...
> Ich bin angeln und hab gerade n 57er Döbel gefangen (Foto später in IG).


Dickes Petri auch von meiner Seite. 57er Döbel. Respekt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Das das Teil nicht für oder gegen schwere Stürme gebaut ist sollte klar sein.


Am WE weht nur ein laues Lüftchen. Da soll es doch eingeweiht werden, oder?


----------



## geomas

Na, wenn das Shelter da ist, wird es zunächst im Garten probe-aufgebaut. 
Bei richtig gutem Wetter bleibt es zu Hause, auch schlanke 2 Kilogramm muß ich nicht nur so zum Spaß durch die schöne Mecklenburger Landschaft schleppen...


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> auch schlanke 2 Kilogramm muß ich nicht nur so zum Spaß durch die schöne Mecklenburger Landschaft schleppen...


Ja, das ist sehr weise. Alles sollte gut durchdacht sein.


----------



## Andal

Aber gewisse Sachen verhindern schon durch das reine Mitführen ihren eigentlichen Bedarf. 

Klopapier, dann muss man nicht. Wiegenetze, dann fängt man nix. U.s.w.u.s.f.... Gleiches gilt sinngemäß auch für den Wetterschutz!


----------



## Hecht100+

Stimmt, doch wenn es dunkel wird ist es schön etwas über sich zu haben. Reicht schon ein normaler Regenschirm am Stuhl befestigt. Finde es einfach gemütlicher.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Aber gewisse Sachen verhindern schon durch das reine Mitführen ihren eigentlichen Bedarf.
> 
> Klopapier, dann muss man nicht. Wiegenetze, dann fängt man nix. U.s.w.u.s.f.... Gleiches gilt sinngemäß auch für den Wetterschutz!




Haha, mein Trick ist das Mitführen des kleinen Kescherkopfes. Der große Kescherkopf war oft genug Garant für Schneidertage.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du dann noch jemanden in der Nähe  hast der dir den großen Kescher leihen kann bist du auf der sicheren Seite, z. B.  104er Esox beim Forellenspinnen.


----------



## geomas

War heute noch im Angelladen und hab die Grabbelkiste um etliche Haken-Exoten erleichtert. 





links Duel K616 in Größe 5, rechts Gamakatsu 6362 in Größe 16
Schade, vom Duel hatten sie nur 2 Päckchen. 
Die Gamakatsus (auch 6311 und 6309) hab ich komplett aufgekauft und hab jetzt genug feine 16er Haken für anderthalb Angler-Leben.
(...FF mag widersprechen)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, bin zurück von einem kleinen Teich, an dem ich dieses Jahr bislang noch nicht war.
> Vielleicht hat sie ihrem Vorbesitzer früher so viele Kapitale gebracht, daß ihr Soll erfüllt ist.
> 
> Morgen werd ich vermutlich noch mal an den Teich, wohl eher am Vormittag bis Mittag.



Petri zu den Kleinis, Geo, und vielen Dank für das vielleicht schönste Trudexbild was je gemacht wurde- herrlich. Es wirkt direkt, denn wildentschlossen das Osterwochendende fly only zu verbringen, hat mich allein Dein Bild der tapferen kleinen alten Lady daran erinnert, das genau im Wochenenddomizil eine ihrer Schwestern mit 12er Schnur, eine leichte Floatrute, Montagekram etc.. unterm Bett liegt. Und Ein RIesenkomposthaufen voller Würmer vor der Tür...
Versuchung.. Versuchung..


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> War heute noch im Angelladen und hab die Grabbelkiste um etliche Haken-Exoten erleichtert.
> 
> 
> links Duel K616 in Größe 5, rechts Gamakatsu 6362 in Größe 16
> Schade, vom Duel hatten sie nur 2 Päckchen.
> Die Gamakatsus (auch 6311 und 6309) hab ich komplett aufgekauft und hab jetzt genug feine 16er Haken für anderthalb Angler-Leben.
> (...FF mag widersprechen)



oha, das sind ja zwei sher exotische und unterschiedliche Eeeni-Weeni haken- könnte der rechte als Fliegenhaken gedacht sein?
könntest Du das Bild und die Aufschlüsselung auch nochmal im Haken in Vergleichsbildern Posten, fürs Archiv? Das wäre super!


----------



## geomas

Der Gamakatsu 6362 (noch die länglichen blauen Briefchen von D.A.M.) mag tatsächlich als Fliegenhaken gedacht sein, da fehlt mir die Kenntnis.
Andererseits war der im Vertrieb (glaub ich) im regulären Programm und nicht in der Spezialisten-Fliegen-Ecke.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca
Petri zum Aitel 

Ich war gestern in der Werkstatt und hab angefangen meine Idee zu verwirklichen.
Teil 1 ist fast fertig und wird heute noch fertig gemacht. Test ist für dieses We noch geplant...mal schauen was mein Körper dazu sagt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> eine leichte Floatrute, Montagekram etc.. unterm Bett liegt. Und Ein RIesenkomposthaufen voller Würmer vor der Tür...



Klingt nach Forellenanglen.... 



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Petri zum Aitel
> 
> Ich war gestern in der Werkstatt und hab angefangen meine Idee zu verwirklichen.



Danke.

Rutenhalter nehme ich an ja?
Warum baust du den selbst?

Nur weil es Spaß macht oder aus einem besonderen Grund?


----------



## Tricast

Das sieht eher nach einem Target Board aus. Ist das richtig oder ist das richtig????

LG Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was ist bei euch stressiger - morgens anziehen oder abends ins Bett? Wenn es letzteres ist würde ich früh angeln und die Kinder abends zu Bett bringen


Das Problem der Entscheidung hatte ich auch  habe dann meiner Frau die Entscheidung überlassen, ob ich in der Früh oder Nachmittag angeln gehen soll


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp : ich kann das Bild leider nicht sehen.




So, ab ans Wasser. Heute kommt die Schwinge mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> sieht eher nach einem Target Board aus.



Ach das Plastedings oben gehört dazu???
Hab ich gar nicht wahrgenommen.


Viel Erfolg @geomas  .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tricast schrieb:


> Das sieht eher nach einem Target Board aus. Ist das richtig oder ist das richtig????



Das ist richtig 

Den Rest werd ich euch natürlich auch noch vorstellen 

@geomas
Das Foto müsste eig zu sehen sein.

@Professor Tinca 
Genau das durchsichtige Plastikteil ist für den Rutenhalter damit ich die Höhe entsprechend verstellen kann, es ist aber noch nicht fertig da fehlt noch etwas.


----------



## Tricast

Genau, eine Plastikscheibe damit der Rutenhalter auch hält. Jedenfalls genial das Teil. Ein Rutenhalter und eine flache Scheibe und geringe Kosten. 

LG Heinz


----------



## Andal

So ein Targetboard ist schon eine feine Sache. Nur die Platzierung nicht immer so ganz einfach, z.B. auf Stegen u.s.w.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> So ein Targetboard ist schon eine feine Sache. Nur die Platzierung nicht immer so ganz einfach, z.B. auf Stegen u.s.w.



Da hat ja Freund Geomas mal ganz wunderbare Lösungen aus dem Photobereich vorgestellt- Für so ein Targetboard oder Rutenauflage am zb. Steg oder am aus dem Wasser ragenden Pfosten oder Geländern könnte übrigens so ein Gorillapod nützlich sein https://joby.com/de-de/flexible-kamera-stative/ Leider nicht sehr günstig, aber in der richtigen Größe überraschend kraftvoll, ich konnte mich einst selbst davon überzeugen.


----------



## Andal

Und dann siegt wieder der Suscanus interius, weil man einfach zu faul ist und es zu Hause verstauben lässt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren mal sowas gekauft, hoffe das der Link geht; erstes Mal:
https://www.fishingtackle24.de/zebco-tripod-adapter-de-luxe.html
Damit kann man seine normalen Rutenhalter/Banksticks nehmen wenn man mal auf einem Steg oder hartem Untergrund angelt. Und das Targetboard mit der passenden Verschraubung unten hält auch. Wenn man dann noch verstellbare Rutenhalter nimmt, kann man auch auf welligem Gelände wunderbar damit arbeiten.


----------



## geomas

Stegrutenhalter-Idee Nummer 1: 
https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...friedfischangler.331698/page-232#post-4801836
(auch für harte Untergründe zu verwenden)


Stegrutenhalter Nummer 2:
https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...friedfischangler.331698/page-232#post-4801851


Beide Lösungen hab ich häufig in Benutzung, funktioniert prima.


----------



## geomas

War schön heute am Teich.







Gab etliche lütte Plötz und Rotfedern, alle unter 20cm, sowie ne Brasse mit Laichausschlag von knapp 40cm.
Beim Angeln mit Mais kamen die Bisse schon „on the drop”, hab deshalb auf kleine Pellets gewechselt.
„Schellfisch” kam von den probierten Sorten am besten an. (Echter) Wurm ging gar nicht.


----------



## Jason

Petri @geomas  zu deinen Fängen. Was hast du da für eine schöne Vintagerolle an deiner Rute? Sieht aus wie eine
Shakespeare 2230BB II von der Größe her aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ Petri Dank! Das Röllchen ist ne BB 2200 II, die ältere Schwester Ball Bearing 2200 hängt an ner älteren Abu Legerlite.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri @geomas zu deinen Fischen.


----------



## Jason

Oh, die kleinste von der Serie. Das sind gute Rollen. so gut wie unkaputtbar. Ich fische sie auch.(Wenn ich mal dazu komme).Aber das wird sich ändern dieses WE.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Petri, @geomas - ich finde ja einige Fischarten insbesondere Friedfische zu nennen wären Brassen, Döbel und Karpfen, beherrschen hervorragend dieses anklagend-vorwurfsvolle Mienenspiel. Dein Exemplar ist anders, ich sehe da einen wohlwollenden Kennerblick auf der Shakespeare ruhen.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stimmt, doch wenn es dunkel wird ist es schön etwas über sich zu haben. Reicht schon ein normaler Regenschirm am Stuhl befestigt. Finde es einfach gemütlicher.


Dieses urinstinktive "in einer Höhle fühle ich mich geborgen" spielt ein große Rolle für das Wohlbehagen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses urinstinktive "in einer Höhle fühle ich mich geborgen" spielt ein große Rolle für das Wohlbehagen!



Stimmt! Deshalb ist ja auch unser aller Kommentar beim ersten Anblick der Welt mehr oder weniger verärgertes Schreien. Tjaja, wir wollen doch alle nur zurück...


----------



## Hecht100+

Doch so sehr du dich alle Jahre anstrengst, es klappt nur zum Teil.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Doch so sehr du dich alle Jahre anstrengst, es klappt nur zum Teil.


Es ist halt dieser Rhythmus, wo man immer mit muss!


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist halt dieser Rhythmus, wo man immer mit muss!


Vor ca 30 Jahren haben wir mal mehrere Stunden über das Thema ‚ Mein Gummi ist kaputt‘ auf CB-Funk auf der A1 Philosophiert. Es ging um den kaputten LKW- Scheibenwischer. An sowas denke ich dann wenn ich Andals Spruch lese.


----------



## Matrix85

Hallo in die Runde, 
Ich war heute auch mal spontan an den Altarm gefahren um die Brassen etwas mit Method zu ärgern. 
Ich habe 2 Stunden mit Pellets und Fischmehl Futter versucht, verschiedene Boilies und Mais als Köder versucht. Nicht ein Biss :-( nur ab und zu ein Schnurschwimmer. Als ich dann auf normalen Futterkorb gewechselt bin, Maden und Caster als Köder , ging es dann schlag auf Schlag. Schöne Brassen und Rotaugen .


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vor ca 30 Jahren haben wir mal mehrere Stunden über das Thema ‚ Mein Gummi ist kaputt‘ auf CB-Funk auf der A1 Philosophiert. Es ging um den kaputten LKW- Scheibenwischer. An sowas denke ich dann wenn ich Andals Spruch lese.


Das ist ja das schöne, dass man es stundenlang sehr schlüpfrig besprechen kann, ohne dass die nicht gesellschaftsfähigen Worte nie fallen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Vor allen Dingen wenn die Gegenseite nicht wusste um was es sich handelte.


----------



## Minimax

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Ich war heute auch mal spontan an den Altarm gefahren (…), ging es dann schlag auf Schlag. Schöne Brassen und Rotaugen .



Petri, Matrix- die Brasse auf dem letzten Bild sieht mit ihrer Schuppenpracht unheimlich schön aus, aus wie ein Krokodil.

Liebe Ükels von Flake, das ist ja schon ein toller Ostereinstieg- und verschiedene Gentlemen haben ja für die kommenden Tage schon tolle Pläne bei bestem Wetter: Ich spüre, das das für uns alle ein schönes Wochenende wird. Vor allem: Wenns mal nicht so läuft mit den Bissen, weiss man, das viele Kollegen am Wasser sind, die die Scharte wieder auswetzen und den kollektiven Korb vollmachen irgendwo zwischen Alpen und Meer!
Unser @Tricast wird ja von seiner Dame bestens vorbereitet ans Wasser getrieben, ich höre von einem kleinen Gipfeltreffen an den Ufern der Diemel, Mr. @Xianeli kommt nun auch, zu welcher Zeit und mit welcher Rute wasimmer auch ans Wasser, Ich selbst werde heftig Bächlein und Büsche mit der FLugschnur auspeitschen, und ich wette, das noch viele andere von uns die Spitze zucken oder die Pose verschwinden sehen werden.. Heissa, Freunde, das wird ein schönes Ostern!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> und ich wette, das noch viele andere von uns die Spitze zucken oder die Pose verschwinden sehen werden.. Heissa, Freunde, das wird ein schönes Ostern!


Genau so wird es sein. Am Sonntag werde ich morgens an die Diemel gehen und versuchen die ein oder andere Forelle zu landen.(Ich weiß.... Forelle gehört hier nicht hin.) Und Abends werde ich mit Kochtopf auf Aal gehen. Der ist mit seiner Familie bei uns im Ort auf einen Ponyhof. Habe vorhin mit ihm gesprochen und einen Plan geschmiedet.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau so wird es sein. Am Sonntag werde ich morgens an die Diemel gehen und versuchen die ein oder andere Forelle zu landen.(Ich weiß.... Forelle gehört hier nicht hin.) Und Abends werde ich mit Kochtopf auf Aal gehen. Der ist mit seiner Familie bei uns im Ort auf einen Ponyhof. Habe vorhin mit ihm gesprochen und einen Plan geschmiedet.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann euch viel Petri. Freuen uns schon auf euren Bericht.


----------



## Minimax

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dann euch viel Petri. Freuen uns schon auf euren Bericht.



Da hat der Hering recht! +1


----------



## Jason

Na klar werde ich berichten. Der Kochtopf kann das erst mal nicht. Der hat nämlich ganz schlechten Empfang  auf dem Ponyhof.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na klar werde ich berichten. Der Kochtopf kann das erst mal nicht. Der hat nämlich ganz schlechten Empfang  auf dem Ponyhof.


Er ist noch am Reiten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Petri Dank! Das Röllchen ist ne BB 2200 II, die ältere Schwester Ball Bearing 2200 hängt an ner älteren Abu Legerlite.


Petri Geo, Fisch, Rue & Rolle, ein wirklich gelungenes Arrangement.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau so wird es sein. Am Sonntag werde ich morgens an die Diemel gehen und versuchen die ein oder andere Forelle zu landen.(Ich weiß.... Forelle gehört hier nicht hin.) Und Abends werde ich mit Kochtopf auf Aal gehen. Der ist mit seiner Familie bei uns im Ort auf einen Ponyhof. Habe vorhin mit ihm gesprochen und einen Plan geschmiedet.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich werde mit Blick auf den Aal ach schon etwas unruhig. Aber der Kuckuk hat noch nicht gerufen und wenn ich vorher gehe, ist das kein gutes Omen. Ja, etwas Aberglaube muss sein. Aber Dir und Kochtopf wünsche ich ein paar schöne Aale und vor allem gute Gespräche während des Angelns.


----------



## Jason

Danke. Allzu lange haben wir uns auch noch nicht persönlich unterhalten. Dazu werde wir ja dann die Gelegenheit haben. Bisschen Fachsimpeln  oder wie sagt man das 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Petri an Alle Fänger der letzten Stunden.


----------



## Xianeli

Na, noch einer der ükelanten noch wach?


----------



## Andal

Joho!


----------



## geomas

Xianeli schrieb:


> Na, noch einer der ükelanten noch wach?



Ja, aber nicht mehr lange. Muß morgen (heute) sehr früh raus. 
Hab nach getaner Arbeit aber zum Glück noch reichlich Zeit zum „Pietschen”.
Sonnabend steht auch Arbeit an, aber Sonntag und Montag könnte es mit der Angelei was werden.


----------



## Xianeli

Na dann ab ins Bettchen mit dir @geomas. Für mich geht es heute ab 5 Uhr los an den Stausee =)


----------



## geomas

^ na dann Petri heil. Hoffentlich mehr See als Stau für Dich.


----------



## Xianeli

Ach mal sehen. Hauptsache am Wasser und alles vergessen @geomas keine Ahnung.... aber unbeschreiblich wie dreckig es mir geht. Hoffe das lenkt mich etwas ab


----------



## Minimax

Ohjunge, ohjunge,
ich bin vor lauter Aufregung schon wach und wetze wie Mickeys Pluto durch die Wohnung (hechelhechelwuff). Noch 4 Stunden bis Die Missus aufbrechen will, und dann noch etliche weitere bis ich heut gegen abend am Bach stehe! Angelkram natürlich schon dreimal gepackt, und Grillgut und Marinadezubehör ebenfalls schon lange vorbereitet. Was mach ich denn jetzt die lange Zeit?

EDIT:



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ach mal sehen. Hauptsache am Wasser und alles vergessen @geomas keine Ahnung.... aber unbeschreiblich wie dreckig es mir geht. Hoffe das lenkt mich etwas ab



Oh oh, das klingt nicht so gut- ich wünsche Dir etwas Ablenkung von den Sorgen, und wer weiss, vielleicht werden ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser sogar einige Sturmwolken vertreiben, so dass Du klare Sicht erhältst? Ich wünsch Dir viele Bisse und alles Gute, 
hg Minimax​


----------



## Zander Jonny

Minimax schrieb:


> Ohjunge, ohjunge,
> ich bin vor lauter Aufregung schon wach und wetze wie Mickeys Pluto durch die Wohnung (hechelhechelwuff). Noch 4 Stunden bis Die Missus aufbrechen will, und dann noch etliche weitere bis ich heut gegen abend am Bach stehe! Angelkram natürlich schon dreimal gepackt, und Grillgut und Marinadezubehör ebenfalls schon lange vorbereitet. Was mach ich denn jetzt die lange Zeit?
> 
> Kiffen


----------



## Jason

@Minimax  Überbrück die Zeit mit Posen bauen.. Das entspannt und die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug. Viel Spaß dir heute Abend und Petri heil wünsche ich dir 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Au man, es ist schon schwer wenn man nicht weiß was man für morgen einpacken soll!! Habe jetzt schon 7 Ruten hier liegen und bin mir immer noch nicht schlüssig, was es wirklich werden soll. Also wieder mal alles? Beiß der Hecht, kriege ich vorher Köderfische, oder doch lieber Karpfen, oder Brassen oder Schleie, Heuschrecken an der Oberfläche, Spinnen sowieso. Meine Dame lächelt nur. Forelle wäre evtl. auch noch möglich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir ist die Entscheidung gefallen! Es wird die Weser und Zielfische sind große Friedfische. Raubfisch ist hier noch kein Thema, die Burschen haben bei uns noch Schonzeit. Im Futteral zwei Haevy-Feederuten, mittelschwere Körbe, ein Kilo Grundfutter und alles was man für die Montagen benötigt Und natürlich jede Menge Köder! (Maden, Würmer, Käsepaste, Fakebaits, Mais usw.) Da ich in die Dunkelheit hineinfischen möchte, werde ich erst so gegen 17 Uhr hier aufbrechen und um 18 Uhr die Köder im Wasser haben. Bis dahin, lieber Minimax, werde ich die Vorfreude genießen, etwas im Garten rumkratzen und zum Mittag gibt es noch Heringe (ist ja Karfreitag!). Allen die heute noch losziehen wünsche ich eine genussvolle Zeit am Wasser!


----------



## Xianeli

1. Brasse gekeschert. Naja nicht der größte daher schnell wieder ins Wasser ohne Foto. Hoffe bei euch läuft es auch 

@Minimax danke für die aufmunternden Worte. Ob sich die Wolken nochmal verziehen wage ich mittlerweile zu bezweifeln.


----------



## phirania

Werde gleich auch losziehen.
Grillsachen sind schon gepackt,Köder sortiert.
Angelsachen schon aufgesattelt,kann losgehen.
Lasset die Spiele beginnen.



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ob sich die Wolken nochmal verziehen wage ich mittlerweile zu bezweifeln.


Lass den Kopf nicht hängen ,alles wird gut.

Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen einen geruhsamen Angetag mit viel Fisch am Haken...


----------



## geomas

@Xianeli : Petri zur ersten Brasse und ich wünsch Dir sehr, daß Dich die Angelei auf andere Gedanken bringt. Bei mir funktioniert das meistens bei einem „Blues”.


----------



## geomas

So, werd gegen Mittag los zum Teich (oder zu einem anderen, bin ja zu nix verpflichtet). 
Schwinge, lange Rute mit Pin und ne moderne Peitsche zum Grundangeln kommen mit.

Ne kurze Posenrute (3m) könnte ich an einigen zugewachsenen Kleingewässern gut gebrauchen, fällt mir gerade ein und auf.


----------



## Xianeli

Eigentlich wollte ich bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang am Wasser bleiben aber meiner Frau ging es nicht gut und mit 2 kleinen Kindern wollte ich sie nicht länger alleine lassen. 












Hier ein kleiner Mix an Fischen von heute. Die Brasse hatte 54 aber da habe ich den Zollstock vergessen 

Gab noch eine Handvoll kleinere Brassen und Rotaugen. Ein paar meiner Fische habe ich meinem Sitznachbarn ( älterer Mann ) gegeben da er von weiter weg kam, nett war und so viel versucht hat ohne Erfolg. Die Schleie und Brassen schwimmen aber wieder. 

@geomas hol was raus


----------



## Tikey0815

Xianeli schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang am Wasser bleiben aber meiner Frau ging es nicht gut und mit 2 kleinen Kindern wollte ich sie nicht länger alleine lassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 322805
> Anhang anzeigen 322806
> Anhang anzeigen 322807
> 
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Mix an Fischen von heute. Die Brasse hatte 54 aber da habe ich den Zollstock vergessen
> 
> Gab noch eine Handvoll kleinere Brassen und Rotaugen. Ein paar meiner Fische habe ich meinem Sitznachbarn ( älterer Mann ) gegeben da er von weiter weg kam, nett war und so viel versucht hat ohne Erfolg. Die Schleie und Brassen schwimmen aber wieder.
> 
> @geomas hol was raus


 muss ich unbedingt loswerden, finde ich mega dein Verhalten. Gehst missmutig an den Teich, fängst für meine Verhältnisse super, teilst mit nem älteren erfolglosen Herrn und hast sogar Rücksicht mit Frau und Kindern.... Für mich bist nen super Vorbild


----------



## Xianeli

@Tikey0815 vielen Dank, aber ich finde das eigentlich selbstverständlich.

Man hat sich halt viel und nett unterhalten und warum sollte der arme Kerl ohne Fisch nach Hause wenn sie mir eh alle aus der Hand gerutscht wären 

Ebenfalls steht die Familie bei mir immer an oberster Stelle, komme was wolle. Und die Kinder sollten auch nicht leiden wegen falschem Stolz, sie können nichts dafür das Mama und Papa ne Tiefphase haben.

Wäre bestimmt mehr drin gewesen aber mein Stammplatz war leider belegt. Mein heutiger Platz wurde wohl von Kettenrauchern lange belagert.... erstmal 100 Stümmel aufgesammelt. Rauche ja selbst aber ein Müllbeutel ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt


----------



## phirania

Lecker Gesündigt..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Xianeli !

Und piranha....lass es dir schmecken.
Da bekommt man ja Hunger.


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang am Wasser bleiben aber meiner Frau ging es nicht gut und mit 2 kleinen Kindern wollte ich sie nicht länger alleine lassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 322805
> Anhang anzeigen 322806
> Anhang anzeigen 322807
> 
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Mix an Fischen von heute. Die Brasse hatte 54 aber da habe ich den Zollstock vergessen
> 
> Gab noch eine Handvoll kleinere Brassen und Rotaugen. Ein paar meiner Fische habe ich meinem Sitznachbarn ( älterer Mann ) gegeben da er von weiter weg kam, nett war und so viel versucht hat ohne Erfolg. Die Schleie und Brassen schwimmen aber wieder.
> 
> @geomas hol was raus



Petri Dir.
Hat sich doch gelohnt für Dich.
Und gute Besserung an Deine Frau.


----------



## phirania

M





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Xianeli !
> 
> Und piranha....lass es dir schmecken.
> Da bekommt man ja Hunger.



Müsste ja eigentlich fasten.
Aber wenn es doch so gut riecht....


----------



## phirania

So Feierabend für heute.
War ein schöner Angeltag mit super Wetter.
Grillen Chillen  Angeln.
Und Fisch gab's auch reichlich.
Morgen gehts dann in die Verlängerung....


----------



## geomas

@Xianeli : schöne Aktion, Petri heil und gute Besserung für Deine Frau!

@phirania : Oh, sieht gut aus, lecker!


----------



## geomas

War für ein paar Stunden an einem der kleinen Teiche in meiner Umgebung. Hab mir heute mal ne andere Stelle gesucht als an den Tagen zuvor.
Hatte die Sonne frontal und saß tatsächlich knapp zwei Stunden mit freiem Oberkörper am Wasser. 
An nem Karfreitag - letztes Jahr war ich ebenfalls Karfreitag angeln und konnte dem Schnee beim Schmelzen zusehen. 
Naja, war 2018 ja auch Ende März und nicht Mitte April.





Frisches Grün am Wasser

Die Pellets wurden heute verschmäht, Mais und Wurm waren eher nach dem Geschmack der vielen kleinen Rotfedern (und wenigen Plötz).
Karpfen, Brassen oder Schleie haben sich heute nicht blicken lassen.
Dafür gabs als verfrühte Oster-Überraschung einen Esox an der Schwinge. 2 Körner Dosenmais, der Biß erschien mir normal. Der Haken (10er VMC aus der Grabbelkiste des Angelladens, davon hol ich mir noch mehr) saß außen am Unterkiefer. Wie der sich gehakt hat ist mir ein Rätsel.
Hatte ja ganz zu Beginn meiner Schwingspitzen-Angelei (Mitte der 1990er Jahre) mal einen Zander auf Dosenmais, der hatte den Haken aber korrekt im Maul.

Egal, der geschonte Hecht schwimmt wieder, ich freu mich auf Sonntag und Montag. Morgen hab ich zu arbeiten, evtl. geh ich abends kurz zum Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Wie der sich gehakt hat ist mir ein Rätsel.


Das ist schon sehr fragwürdig, wie er an den Haken kam. Vielleicht war er gerade am rauben. Das Rätzel bleibt wohl
ungelöst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ja, wird wohl für alle Tage ein Rätsel bleiben. 
Naja, wenn beim Angeln alles logisch und nachvollziehbar wäre würd ich mir ne andere Beschäftigung suchen...


----------



## Jason

Das ist richtig. Manche Sachen muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## geomas

So, ne kurze Posenrute ist auch bestellt. Viele der Kleingewässer hier sind so zugewachsen, daß man mit normal langen Posenruten Probleme hat.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, ne kurze Posenrute ist auch bestellt. Viele der Kleingewässer hier sind so zugewachsen, daß man mit normal langen Posenruten Probleme hat.


ja, manchmal ist das schon verflixt. Hast du die Rute unter 3,00m bestellt? Was zeichnet eigentlich eine Posenrute aus? WG und, oder Action?


----------



## geomas

^ 10ft, also knapp über 3m. Meine sonst benutzten Posenruten (Matchruten oder Wagglerruten) haben fast 4m.

Was die genauen Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Posenruten-Typen sind ist mir nicht so 100-prozentig klar. 
„Float-Ruten” hab verglichen mit klassischen Matchruten wohl größere Ringe (evtl. auch weniger Ringe) und häufig ein höheres WG. 
Stickfloatruten sind (glaub ich) die „schnellsten” Ruten.


----------



## Jason

Ich danke dir für deine Antwort. Ich muß mir auf dem Gebiet noch einiges aneignen 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ nimm meine Antwort bitte nicht für bare Münze. Ich bin alles andere als ein Spezi, was Angel-Terminologie angeht.
Floatruten haben wohl größere Ringe, damit Stopperknoten für Laufposen (Slider) besser durchrutschen.

Vielleicht kann Freund Minimax oder ein anderer kundiger Zeitgenosse die Posenruten-Typen mal definieren.


----------



## Jason

Danke dafür. Ich wäre für jede Erklärung dankbar  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Aus dem Grunde ist mir mein Liebeling auch so lieb und wert. Es ist eben mit ihren 10 ft. eine Rute, mit der ich so gut wie überall klarkomme. Sei es nun als Spinn-, Grund-, oder Posebrute.


Batson  Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF

Länge – 10 ft., b.z.w. 305 cm, 2-teilig

#7, oder knapp 1 lb. TC, entspricht 25 gr. Max. WG

Gewicht – 126,5 gr.

Durchmesser – über dem Griff 9,2 mm, Spitze 1,8 mm

Beringung – Pac Bay Minima 8+1

Aktion – fliegenrutentypisch mittelschnell. Progressiv semiparabolisch/parabolisch

Griff – 50 cm Vollkork mit Fuji SCRS Schieberingen

Ganz egal, ob es auf Rotaugen am Altwasser, oder sehr erwachsene Rapfen am Rhein geht. Diese Rute macht mir überall Spaß und ich muss außer ihr nichts anderes mitnehmen. Ich hab so etwas noch in #4 und 240cm für Forellen und gesponnene Barsche, Döbel... Fliegenblanks geben einfach tolle Universalruten ab, wenn man kein vollkommener Fan von beinharten Mikadostäbchen ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ja, die Hechte sind schon seltsame Wesen. Dass sie auf Mais beißen, habe ich auch noch nicht gehört, aber meine Futterkörbe haben sie schon mehrfach attackiert und auf Maden konnte ich auch schon einen fangen.

Petri allen anderen Fängern des gestrigen Tages. Mein Plan ist auch aufgegangenen. Ich wollte an der Weser auf große Friedfische angeln und konnte auch einige gute Fische fangen (auch wenn der erste Fisch eine Grundel war, die aber die einzige des Tages blieb). Darunter eine Ü40-Güster und mehrere Ü50 Brassen. Die großen Fische habe ich übrigens komplett auf das Run-Rig (das Andal hier mal vorgestellt hat, danke dafür) mit einem vollbesetzten Madenring am Haar gefangen. Daneben gab es noch jede Menge kleinerer Fische. Alles in allem ein sehr unterhaltsamer Angeltag, der kaum Zeit zum zurücklehnen ließ.

Heute morgen dann der obligatorische Samstagmorgen XXL-Spaziergang mit meinem Ferdinand durch die Wiesen rund um unser Dorf. Und was konnte ich hören? Ja, den Kuckuck! Damit wird heute Abend dann die Aalsaison am kleinen Fluss eingeläutet. Mrs. wuemmehunter kommt auch mit, allerdings nur zum Grillen und dem kleinen Osterfeuerchen, das wir am Ufer entzünden werden. Dann fährt sie nach Hause und ich werde, so wie es aussieht, die erste nacht des Jahres am Wasser bleiben.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Dafür gabs als verfrühte Oster-Überraschung einen Esox an der Schwinge. 2 Körner Dosenmais, d



Es gibt sie doch,die Veganer Hechte...
Petri dazu.
Das vergnüngen hatte ich auch mal,war auch sehr überrascht.


----------



## Jason

Petri heil kann man da nur sagen.  Viel Spaß heute Abend und gute Fänge wünsche ich dir 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nemo

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr fragwürdig, wie er an den Haken kam. Vielleicht war er gerade am rauben. Das Rätzel bleibt wohl
> ungelöst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dank meiner umfassenden Bildung durch klassische Cartoons könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Hecht am Rauben war und die verfolgten Fische zusammenarbeitet und ihm eine Falle gestellt haben. 

Aber vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur blöd durch die Schnur geschwommen. Wie der berühmte Tritt auf den Rechen, der im Gras liegt. Kommt häufiger vor, als man denkt.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @geomas: Ja, die Hechte sind schon seltsame Wesen. Dass sie auf Mais beißen, habe ich auch noch nicht gehört, aber meine Futterkörbe haben sie schon mehrfach attackiert und auf Maden konnte ich auch schon einen fangen.
> 
> Petri allen anderen Fängern des gestrigen Tages. Mein Plan ist auch aufgegangenen. Ich wollte an der Weser auf große Friedfische angeln und konnte auch einige gute Fische fangen (auch wenn der erste Fisch eine Grundel war, die aber die einzige des Tages blieb). Darunter eine Ü40-Güster und mehrere Ü50 Brassen. Die großen Fische habe ich übrigens komplett auf das Run-Rig (das Andal hier mal vorgestellt hat, danke dafür) mit einem vollbesetzten Madenring am Haar gefangen. Daneben gab es noch jede Menge kleinerer Fische. Alles in allem ein sehr unterhaltsamer Angeltag, der kaum Zeit zum zurücklehnen ließ.
> 
> Heute morgen dann der obligatorische Samstagmorgen XXL-Spaziergang mit meinem Ferdinand durch die Wiesen rund um unser Dorf. Und was konnte ich hören? Ja, den Kuckuck! Damit wird heute Abend dann die Aalsaison am kleinen Fluss eingeläutet. Mrs. wuemmehunter kommt auch mit, allerdings nur zum Grillen und dem kleinen Osterfeuerchen, das wir am Ufer entzünden werden. Dann fährt sie nach Hause und ich werde, so wie es aussieht, die erste nacht des Jahres am Wasser bleiben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322886
> Anhang anzeigen 322887
> Anhang anzeigen 322888
> Anhang anzeigen 322889
> Anhang anzeigen 322890




Na denn mal dickes Petri zu den Fängen.
Das hört sich ja nach einem entspannten Angeltag an.
Und viel Glück für deinen ersten Aalansitz..


----------



## Hecht100+

Hechte sind schon sehr seltsam. Im letzten Jahrtausend, als man Karpfen mit Kartoffeln und Drilling angelte, hatte so Schniepel den Drilling tief im Schlund. Also, die schrecken vor nichts zurück. Viele Petri euch allen.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : Petri heil zu Deiner Weser-Strecke und danke für den Bericht. Möge der Aal-Plan aufgehen. 


Und der Hecht: tja, ausschließen kann ich keinen noch so wahrscheinlichen wie auch dummen Grund für den Fang. 
Wird vermutlich nie wieder passieren und in ein paar Jahren ne Anekdote wie einige andere sein.


----------



## Jason

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Dank meiner umfassenden Bildung durch klassische Cartoons könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Hecht am Rauben war und die verfolgten Fische zusammenarbeitet und ihm eine Falle gestellt haben.
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur blöd durch die Schnur geschwommen. Wie der berühmte Tritt auf den Rechen, der im Gras liegt. Kommt häufiger vor, als man denkt.


Witzbold, so war das nicht gemeint  Egal....


----------



## Nemo

jason 1 schrieb:


> Witzbold, so war das nicht gemeint  Egal....



Weiß ich doch, das wollte ich mit dem Zitat auch gar nicht sagen, sondern nur die Idee "Rauben" aufgreifen...


----------



## Andal

Ihr sollte das Problem der veganen Hechte sofort mit Rotenon angehen ... da darf man nicht spaßen und zimperlich sein. Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## Nemo

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr sollte das Problem der veganen Hechte sofort mit Rotenon angehen ... da darf man nicht spaßen und zimperlich sein. Wehret den Anfängen!



Das stimmt! Wenn irgendwann als Köder nur noch Tofu-Köfi läuft wirds teuer


----------



## daci7

Ich wollt nur mal kurz ein paar Urlaubsgrüße vom Darß hier lassen 
Fisch ist genug da, allerdings kein friedlicher.


----------



## Jason

So,  Sachen sind gepackt für morgen. Hoffentlich hab ich alles dabei. Ich erstmal in der Früh alleine und Abends mit Kochtopf auf Aal. Ich bin nass wie ein Kieslaster.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Matrix85

jason 1 schrieb:


> So,  Sachen sind gepackt für morgen. Hoffentlich hab ich alles dabei. Ich erstmal in der Früh alleine und Abends mit Kochtopf auf Aal. Ich bin nass wie ein Kieslaster.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das Wetter wird auch super. Ich wünsche viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil


----------



## phirania

Grill Runde 2 ..
Angeltag auch beendet
Morgen gehts dann mal wieder an die Werse,Döbel ärgern...


----------



## phirania

Petri an Alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren..
Und frohe Ostern an Alle


----------



## Tikey0815

Morgen früh werd ich auch mal an die Lippe, Sachen sind gepackt.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Morgen früh werd ich auch mal an die Lippe, Sachen sind gepackt.




Na denn mal viel Erfolg und Erholung am Wasser.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri Heil euch allen und frohe Ostern!!
Nachdem mein Angeltag gestern eher sehr ruhig war (bis auf ein paar kleine Plötzen). hatte ich mir heute vorgenommen mal ein neues Gewässer auszuprobieren. Es handelt sich um eine alte Kiesgrube, die aber schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr in Betrieb ist. Brassen und Karpfen soll es da geben - haben sie gesagt.... 
Ich suchte mir eine schöne stelle im sonst schilfbewachsenen Ufer und packte meinen Kram aus. eine leichte Grundrute mit einem 5g Birnenblei, 0.18er Hauptschnur und einem 14er Haken am 0.14er Vorfach war war schnell zusammengebaut und flog mit einem Wurm bestückt in Richtung Seemitte.
Die Posenrute war auch schon vorbereitet und nach dem Ausloten ging ein Maiskorn am 16er Haken auf die Reise. Ich war grade dabei den Rest auszupacken und meinen Platz einzurichten, als ich aus dem Augenwinkel bemerkte, wie die Pose erst leicht nach rechts driftete, stoppte und dann nach links wanderte. Moment, sagte ich mir, der Wind ist zwar nicht wirklich schwach, aber so stark ist er nun doch wieder nicht. Also Rute in die Hand und einen Anschlag gesetzt, der von einer kräftigen Flucht beantwortet wurde. Ich hatte an der 016er Schnur und dem 0.12er Vorfach recht gut zu tun, den Fisch daran zu hindern. sich im Schilf festzusetzen. Mist, der Kescher war noch gar nicht wirklich breit. Als der Fisch an die Oberfläche kam, traute ich meinen Augen nicht: eine wunderschöne Schleie zeigte sich und dank des flachen Ufers konnte ich sie auch sicher landen. Immerhin ein Fisch von 44cm und für mich damit eine der besseren Schleien.
Von den Brassen und Karpfen ließ sich niemand sehen, aber ein paar Plötzen ließen sich noch überreden.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Herzliches Petri heil! Na, das ist mal ne wunderschöne Oster-Tinca! Danke für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri Heil euch allen und frohe Ostern!!
> Nachdem mein Angeltag gestern eher sehr ruhig war (bis auf ein paar kleine Plötzen). hatte ich mir heute vorgenommen mal ein neues Gewässer auszuprobieren. Es handelt sich um eine alte Kiesgrube, die aber schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr in Betrieb ist. Brassen und Karpfen soll es da geben - haben sie gesagt....
> Ich suchte mir eine schöne stelle im sonst schilfbewachsenen Ufer und packte meinen Kram aus. eine leichte Grundrute mit einem 5g Birnenblei, 0.18er Hauptschnur und einem 14er Haken am 0.14er Vorfach war war schnell zusammengebaut und flog mit einem Wurm bestückt in Richtung Seemitte.
> Die Posenrute war auch schon vorbereitet und nach dem Ausloten ging ein Maiskorn am 16er Haken auf die Reise. Ich war grade dabei den Rest auszupacken und meinen Platz einzurichten, als ich aus dem Augenwinkel bemerkte, wie die Pose erst leicht nach rechts driftete, stoppte und dann nach links wanderte. Moment, sagte ich mir, der Wind ist zwar nicht wirklich schwach, aber so stark ist er nun doch wieder nicht. Also Rute in die Hand und einen Anschlag gesetzt, der von einer kräftigen Flucht beantwortet wurde. Ich hatte an der 016er Schnur und dem 0.12er Vorfach recht gut zu tun, den Fisch daran zu hindern. sich im Schilf festzusetzen. Mist, der Kescher war noch gar nicht wirklich breit. Als der Fisch an die Oberfläche kam, traute ich meinen Augen nicht: eine wunderschöne Schleie zeigte sich und dank des flachen Ufers konnte ich sie auch sicher landen. Immerhin ein Fisch von 44cm und für mich damit eine der besseren Schleien.
> Von den Brassen und Karpfen ließ sich niemand sehen, aber ein paar Plötzen ließen sich noch überreden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322927



Petri.
Würde sagen ein wunderbarer Angeltag und eine sehr schöne Schleie sind dir heute beschert worden.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na klar werde ich berichten. Der Kochtopf kann das erst mal nicht. Der hat nämlich ganz schlechten Empfang  auf dem Ponyhof.


Nach drei Tagen erscheint einem hog als pulsierende Metropole um kurz vor 8 ^^ mobiles Internet! Kaffeetogo! Waaaahnsinn! Freu mich auf den diemelausflug 
*ed* keine Zeit alles zu lesen - allen ein zünftiges Petri Heil und euch und euren Familie ein frohes Fruchtbarkeitsfest. Ich habe für das Töpfchen bereits Opfergaben versteckt, iä! Iä!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern!

Ein frohes Osterfest euch allen.


----------



## Drillsucht69

phirania schrieb:


> Grill Runde 2 ..
> Angeltag auch beendet
> Morgen gehts dann mal wieder an die Werse,Döbel ärgern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322915
> Anhang anzeigen 322916



Guten Hunger Kalle !!!
Ich hoffe Du hast keine Bauchschmerzen, denn deine Bürgerbrötchen sind laut Verfallsdatum auf der Verpackung am 05.11.18 abgelaufen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Petri den Fängern ...
Wünsche allen schöne Ostern und bei den sonnigen Wetter viel Spaß am Wasser !!!
Bei mir gehts morgen wieder auf Aal...


----------



## Drillsucht69

@daci7:

Schöne Grüße zurück...
Ein richtig geiler Brocken ...


----------



## Tobias85

So, nachdem ich jetzt fast ne Woche abwesend war, muss ich feststellen, dass es ja wieder richtig rund geht bei euch. Wenig Beiträge, dafür viel Fisch - so solls sein - Petri alle Fängern! 

Ich werd die Tage wohl nur ein oder zweimal kurz los.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Grill Runde 2 ..
> Angeltag auch beendet
> Morgen gehts dann mal wieder an die Werse,Döbel ärgern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322915
> Anhang anzeigen 322916


Du lässt es dir aber gut gehen.Hoffentlich kommt das Angeln nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri allem Fängern


----------



## Xianeli

Frohes Osterfest wünsche ich euch allen. Viel Spaß am Wasser, Grill, mit der Familie oder wobei auch immer


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir, wenn ich auch etwas rar bin momentan, an alle "Ükels" ein frohes Osterfest und natürlich weiterhin viel Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## phirania

Ohne Worte.


----------



## Forelle74

Euch auch noch ein frohes Osterfest.
Petri allen Fängern.
Ich war heute morgen an einen kleinen von mir bis jetzt noch unbefischten ydilischen Weiher.
Der wird mich noch öfter sehen.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Ich war auf Stalker Tour mit der Bolo auf Friedfisch unterwegs .
Ein paar Rotfedern,  eine Schleie und zwei Karpfen sind es am Ende geworden.
Und viele Fehlbisse.
Muss noch üben.
Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch für euch.
Petri allen die noch ans Wasser gehen


----------



## Hering 58

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Euch auch noch ein frohes Osterfest.
> Petri allen Fängern.
> Ich war heute morgen an einen kleinen von mir bis jetzt noch unbefischten ydilischen Weiher.
> Der wird mich noch öfter sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322947
> Anhang anzeigen 322948
> Anhang anzeigen 322949
> 
> Ich war auf Stalker Tour mit der Bolo auf Friedfisch unterwegs .
> Ein paar Rotfedern,  eine Schleie und zwei Karpfen sind es am Ende geworden.
> Und viele Fehlbisse.
> Muss noch üben.
> Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch für euch.
> Petri allen die noch ans Wasser gehen


Petri zu den Fischen.Der Weiher macht einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Forelle74

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen.Der Weiher macht einen guten Eindruck.


Danke
Der Weiher ist schon älter.
Keiner weis was da so genau drin ist.
Ich denk der hat schon paar Überraschungen parat.
Außenrum sind mehrere lange kleine Teiche,die eher an einen alten Flussarm erinnern.
Da sind fette Karpfen drin.
Hat ne Quelle,ist aber immer trüb.
Man sieht nie genau was drin rummschwimmt.


----------



## phirania

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Guten Hunger Kalle !!!
> Ich hoffe Du hast keine Bauchschmerzen, denn deine Bürgerbrötchen sind laut Verfallsdatum auf der Verpackung am 05.11.18 abgelaufen ...



Sind ja auch nur als Fischfutter gedacht..


----------



## Andal

So... noch ein Tag Ostern und dann ist der Fetzenmarkt und das "Spectaculum" auch wieder vorbei und man kann wieder in aller Ruhe am Großen Fluss fischen gehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> So... noch ein Tag Ostern und dann ist der Fetzenmarkt und das "Spectaculum" auch wieder vorbei und man kann wieder in aller Ruhe am Großen Fluss fischen gehen.


Bei mir am kleinen Fluss machen nur die Fische Spektakel. Himmlische Ruhe hier, nur die Vögel singen während die Sonne sich in Richtung Horizont bewegt. Angeln ist so was von herrlich! Heute fange ich sogar auf Fakebaits. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Aale beissen.☺


----------



## Andal

Auf so einen Luxus muss man im engen Rheintal an solchen Tagen verzichten. Da ist alles auf den Füssen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dafür habt ihr Barben, die sind hier eher die Ausnahme. Aber einen prächtigen Aland hatte ich auch schon. Hat ordentlich Rabatz gemacht.


----------



## Andal

Ja die Barben. Ab Anfang Mai haben die auch 6 Wochen Pause. Der Mai ist dann ein sehr sparsamer Monat am Rhein in RLP.


----------



## phirania

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Euch auch noch ein frohes Osterfest.
> Petri allen Fängern.
> Ich war heute morgen an einen kleinen von mir bis jetzt noch unbefischten ydilischen Weiher.
> Der wird mich noch öfter sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322947
> Anhang anzeigen 322948
> Anhang anzeigen 322949
> 
> Ich war auf Stalker Tour mit der Bolo auf Friedfisch unterwegs .
> Ein paar Rotfedern,  eine Schleie und zwei Karpfen sind es am Ende geworden.
> Und viele Fehlbisse.
> Muss noch üben.
> Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch für euch.
> Petri allen die noch ans Wasser gehen




Na denn mal ein dickes Petri
Schöne Fische.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir am kleinen Fluss machen nur die Fische Spektakel. Himmlische Ruhe hier, nur die Vögel singen während die Sonne sich in Richtung Horizont bewegt. Angeln ist so was von herrlich! Heute fange ich sogar auf Fakebaits. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Aale beissen.☺
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322955
> Anhang anzeigen 322954



Schönes Gewässer hast du da...


----------



## phirania

War heute am Fluss..


----------



## Andal

An der Adresse ließe sich wohl wohnen!


----------



## geomas

@Forelle74 : Petri heil! Der Weiher sieht richtig gut aus.

@Wuemmehunter : Viel Erfolg in Sachen Aal!

@phirania : Dein Fluß sieht richtig idyllisch aus!


----------



## geomas

War heute wieder am Teich. Hab mehr Sonne gefangen als Fische. Vielleicht etwas viel Sonne. Nun ja. 
Hab ne gute Schleie im Drill verloren; nen 40er Brassen, einen winzigen Barsch und eine Menge kleiner Rotfedern landen können.
Morgen gehts wieder los. Wohin? Weiß noch nicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69

phirania schrieb:


> Sind ja auch nur als Fischfutter gedacht..


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, ich dachte schon.....

Allen Fängern ein Fettes Petri, sehr schöne Fische und Gewässer dabei !!! Man merkt den Frühling richtig kommen, endlich !!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Mit @jason 1  an der Diemel.

Bisher viel geknabber wenig Bisse, wie auf dem Schäferhundplatz


----------



## Xianeli

Na dann... weitermachen ihr zwei  viel Erfolg noch und viel Spaß


----------



## Jason

Ja, wir haben dann mal Feierabend gemacht. So um 23:30 Uhr haben wir zusammengepackt. Wie @Kochtopf es schon erwähnt hat, haben sie (Aale?) nur vorsichtig geknabbert. Aber wir haben mal zusammen am Wasser gesessen und nett geplaudert. War ein schöner Abend.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Dem ist, trotz endlosem Heimweges, nichts hinzuzufügen, sehr lauschiges Fleckchen, dass mich sicher nicht zum letzten Male gesehen hat.
Wie gemalt für @Wuemmehunter ihm sein Epos


----------



## Jason

Ach ja, hab ich ganz vergessen. Frohe Ostern oder das was noch dran ist. Habt noch einen schönen Ostermontag. Allen denen die es ans Wasser schaffen* Petri Heil.
*
Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@ll
Euch allen noch schöne Ostern und Petri Heil zu den tollen Fischen.


Ich hab ja am Donnerstag noch weiter an meinem Target Board gebastelt und mich auch mit befreundeten Anglern über die Farbe ausgetauscht. Ein Vorschlag war es vor dem Bemalen doch erstmal mit einem Blatt Papier zu versuchen. Keine schlechte Idee nur ich habs etwas verbessert und mir gleich 3 Hintergründe gemacht und diese in Folie laminiert. Mit Tesa festgemacht kann ich die Hintergründe jetzt jederzeit wechseln bzw neue Farben hinzufügen. Meine Wahl ist jetzt auf ein dezentes Gelb, Grün und Weiß gefallen. Weiß jagt mir jetzt am wenigsten zu da es schon sehr hell und grell ist......das muss ich noch testen.











Am Freitag gab es dann den ersten Test:






Den Test hab ich bei mir im Fluß. Die Bissanzeige war wesentlich schöner und einfacher zu sehen nur das Board ist für den Fluß einfach zu schmal, dieses müsste einfach Breiter sein da sich ja die Spitze im Fluß weiter biegt wie im See. Gut mit ner Winkelpicker im Fluß angeln ist schon etwas grob....ich weiß....wer aber mit der Rute und den Montagen umgehen kann der schaffts auch mit der Rute.

Fazit:
Meine Konstruktion funktioniert und ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Die Farbe gelb war für den sonnigen Tag im Schatten gefischt sehr angenehm. Im Fluß werde ich das Target Board nicht mehr verwenden sondern eher am See da sich die Spitze zuweit biegt und so ausserhalb des Boards kommt. Die Höhenverstellung über den Rutenständer ist klasse, ein einfacheres Einstellen kann man fast nicht machen.

Letztes Fazit:
Zum Nachbau empfohlen.


----------



## phirania

Wünsche Allen hier noch einen Rest Ostern..
Nutzt das schöne Wetter noch zum Angeln oder nett im Kreise der Familie.
Und lasst die Seele baumeln....


----------



## Kochtopf

Tolle Sache @dawurzelsepp - ich verzichte zwar auf das nachbauen aber ich verfolge gerne deine Bastelecke! 

@jason 1  hat meine Posen-die-Boardies-gebaut-haben-mit-denen-ich-auf-Aal-angeln-war um ein sehr schönes Exemplar bereichert. Ich freue mich darauf, sie mal zu benutzen, vielen Dank nochmal! Schönes Teil


----------



## Xianeli

Kinder haben wieder Party im Garten gemacht


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kinder haben wieder Party im Garten gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 322995



Super die Kleinen.
Nun musst du nur noch einen Gartenteich ausgraben und die sind jeden Tag am angeln


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kinder haben wieder Party im Garten gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 322995


Sie haben dir nur gezeigt wo der Angelplatz beim Hausteich hinkommen wird


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir hatten hier ja kürzlich über Catherinenblei gesprochen - auch da hat der Herr Ali was interessantes im Angebot:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tx6S6v6

Von 1 - 30gr für nen relativ schmalen Taler - el Potto wird berichten


----------



## Xianeli

Nix da @phirania @Kochtopf 

Baubeginn wird nächsten Monat hier sein
	

		
			
		

		
	






Wenn dann kommt der Teich dort hin. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich davon 1.) Keine Ahnung und 2.) Möchte ich mich um die Pflege darum drücken weshalb da wohl nix draus wird


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Nix da @phirania @Kochtopf
> 
> Baubeginn wird nächsten Monat hier sein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322998
> 
> 
> Wenn dann kommt der Teich dort hin. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich davon 1.) Keine Ahnung und 2.) Möchte ich mich um die Pflege darum drücken weshalb da wohl nix draus wird


Wenn er groß genug ist musst du ihn nicht pflegen - Naturteich 
Ich plane meinen Garten als "Naturgarten" -  dass ist dann extra und nicht ungepflegt. Hab da in der Kraut und Rüben (lag auf dem Ponyhof aus und als nicht pferdeaffiner Erwachsener ohne mobiles Internet war das durchaus spannende Lektüre) einen sehr interessanten Artikel darüber gelesen.
Wegen Insektensterben und so - was für die Natur tun und nettoarbeitszeit sparen (und Nachbarn ärgern) - mehr geht nicht


----------



## Hecht100+

Mit einen CAT 385 solltest du ruckzuck fertig sein, dann 2 Jahre ruhen lassen, renaturalisieren und im Alter über die Straße zum Angeln.


----------



## Xianeli

@Kochtopf Naja hatte mir mal Gedanken über nen Schwimmteich mit Naturfilter gemacht aber ich bin mal ehrlich..... egal was es werden würde... es passt erstmal garnicht in mein Budget. Dann lass ich es lieber bevor ich halbe Sachen machen und konzentriere mich aufs Haus


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Naja hatte mir mal Gedanken über nen Schwimmteich mit Naturfilter gemacht aber ich bin mal ehrlich..... egal was es werden würde... es passt erstmal garnicht in mein Budget. Dann lass ich es lieber bevor ich halbe Sachen machen und konzentriere mich aufs Haus


Das ist ne gute Sache mit nem Schwimmteich. Müssen sich nur alle im klaren sein  dass das auch Leben im Wasser bedeutet. Wer Angst vor Molch und Schnecke hat wird nicht glücklich (wie meine schwiemu der das hinterher einfiel), aber ganz klar Haus ist wichtiger, hier wartet auch viel Arbeit bis wir wenigstens innen durch sind.  wir haben hier einen Pool mitgekauft (tlw versenkter  7m ø stahltank mit sand Filteranlsge etc) und hassen ihn, der Plan ist es ihn abzulassen und zu säubern und hoffentlich für ein paar Eur noch zu verscherbeln. Macht uns nur unnötig Arbeit, welche uns Zeit kostet, die wir nicht haben


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn er groß genug ist musst du ihn nicht pflegen - Naturteich
> Ich plane meinen Garten als "Naturgarten" -  dass ist dann extra und nicht ungepflegt. Hab da in der Kraut und Rüben (lag auf dem Ponyhof aus und als nicht pferdeaffiner Erwachsener ohne mobiles Internet war das durchaus spannende Lektüre) einen sehr interessanten Artikel darüber gelesen.
> Wegen Insektensterben und so - was für die Natur tun und nettoarbeitszeit sparen (und Nachbarn ärgern) - mehr geht nicht


 ... ich hatte auch mal einen Garten. Auch einen Naturgarten. Ich hatte sowas von keinen Bock, mich nach 6 Tagen auf dem LKW dann am 7ten Tage um das scheiss Grünzeug zu kümmern. Die Nachbarn wurden schier hysterisch, angesichts meines prachtvollen Löwenzahnes und anderer schöner Wildkräuter, die fleißig aussamten. Das ging sogar so weit, dass sie sich im meiner Abwesenheit zusammenrotteten um gegen das überbordende Grün vorzugehen. Aber wenn ich dann zweimal im Jahr per Sense gemäht habe, kamen alle gerannt, weil das ja so schönes Heu für die Karnickel und Meersäue wäre. 

P.S.: Was ist ein grüner Daumen?


----------



## Xianeli

Mein Plan ist folgender: Rasen für die Kinder zum Spielen, ein spielturm mit Häuschen und Rutsche und ein Mähroboter für die Rasenpflege.... Thema erledigt 

@Kochtopf Käufer wird es sicherlich geben, möchten ja immer mehr einen im Garten haben. Allerdings denke ich das du dich wirklich mit paar € zufrieden geben musst


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe Interesse und Spaß am Gärtnern, ich habe nur keinen Bock einen sterilen leblosen Garten mit englischem Rasen zu haben wenn ich totholzecken, Blumenwiesen und bio substitutions Landwirtschaft haben kann  zum Glück sind sie hier auf dem Dorf relativ tolerant, aber ich dulde auch keinerlei Einmischung


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist folgender: Rasen für die Kinder zum Spielen, ein spielturm mit Häuschen und Rutsche und ein Mähroboter für die Rasenpflege.... Thema erledigt
> 
> @Kochtopf Käufer wird es sicherlich geben, möchten ja immer mehr einen im Garten haben. Allerdings denke ich das du dich wirklich mit paar € zufrieden geben musst


Deinen Plan haben wir für den Vorgarten. Mähroboter fallen völlig flach weil ich nicht ausprobieren möchte wer zuerst kaputt geht - der mäher oder der Hund. Bräuchten eh erstmal 15 Tonnen mutterboden um die Fläche halbwegs gerade zu bekommen 

Solange die €€€ den Schrottwert überschreiten kein Thema, ansonsten flexe ich das Ding klein und ab zum Schrotti


----------



## Xianeli

Naja unser Hund ist an die Roboter gewöhnt. Im Haus verrichtet unser Chinesisches Fabrikat schon seit einiger Zeit seine Arbeit sehr gut. Fürs Haus kommt noch ein anderer fürs wischen ins Haus mit Selbstreinigungsfunktion der Schmutzwasser und Frischwasser automatisch austauscht in der Station während der Wischmopp automatisch gereinigt wird. 

Ja ich weiß alles spielerei und die Hausarbeit werden sie nie komplett ablösen aber es erleichtert doch vieles ( gerade mit Hund ). 

Vorgarten werden wir nicht haben, dafür ist kein Platz mehr  Das bisschen "Grünfläche" vor der Tür wird wohl eher eine Art Japanischer Garten werden. Viele Steine, kleine Bäumchen und fertig ^^






Das weiße vor der Tür wird der Vorgarten ^^


----------



## phirania

Grade wieder Besuch gehabt...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Grade wieder Besuch gehabt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323004


Nah Kalle hast du neue Freunde?


----------



## phirania

Der kommt immer wenn ich am angeln bin.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Der kommt immer wenn ich am angeln bin.


Der will noch was lernen von dir.


----------



## phirania

Der bekommt immer lecker Apfel  von mir


----------



## Hering 58

Also lockst du ihn immer wieder an.


----------



## Andal

A half zentner apples a day keeps the hunger away.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> A half zentner apples a day keeps the hunger away.


A Half Zentner Apples a day will be cider someday


----------



## Andal

And a half zentner apples a day brings duennschiss - o.k.!?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, nachdem die familiären Osterverpflichtungen nun auch (endlich) beendet sind, komme ich endlich dazu, noch über meine letzte Nacht zu berichten. Es war die erste Nacht des Jahres, die ich am Wasser geblieben bin. Angefangen habe ich am späten Nachmittag mit der Feederrute und die Fische kamen fast im 5-Minutentakt. Darunter ein schöner Wümme-Aland. Die beherrschen es fabulös, im Drill die Strömung für sich zu nutzen und mit Macht in Richtung Totholz zu schwimmen. 
Wenn es so gut beisst, wie gestern Nachmittag, fange ich oft an zu experimentieren. Im Rucksack hatte ich noch ein halbes Pfund Fakebaits vom Schlögl, die ich auf der Stbippermesse erstanden habe. Darunter rote Kunstmaden und seine seltsam anmutenden Mini-Kunstboilie-Range. Das die Teile fast solo Fisch gefangen haben, hat mich schon überrascht. Fast, weil ich die Teile noch mit Leberdip gepimpt habe. Eine Farbe meiner Kunstboilies war UV-aktiv. Die hatte ich nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit am Band, konnte aber bisher noch nichts mit ihnen fangen.
Noch nichts gefangen ist auch das Stichwort für meine Bemühungen, in der letzten Nacht einen (oder besser natürlich mehrere) Aale zu überlisten. Die Burschen haben mir den Stinkfeiner gezeigt. Aus dem Schlafsack musste ich mich trotzdem gleich zweimal kämpfen. Beide Male haben Quappen für zaghaftes Gepiepse der Bissanzeiger gesorgt. Beide waren allerdings so klein, dass sie wieder zurück in die Wümme kamen.
Das Rahmenprogramm passte ebenfalls. Der abnehmende Mond ist erst sehr spät aufgegangen, so dass vorher genügend Gelegenheit war, den Sternenhimmel zu genießen.
Und immer wieder faszinierend ist auch die Geräuschkulisse direkt am Ufer. Es platscht, es quakt, es schmatzt, es raschelt ... einfach toll.
Nach der zweiten Quappe habe ich übrigens die beiden Ruten aus dem Wasser genommen, um nicht alle zwei Stunden raus zu müssen. Das hat dazu geführt, dass ich bedauerlicherweise die Morgendämmerung verpasst habe. Die ist nämlich hier an der Wümme immer ganz besonders schön. Aber das gilt wahrscheinlich auch für die vielen Gewässer, an denen Ihr über die Ostertage gefischt habt. Vor allem das kleine Flüsschen, in dem Phirania fischen kann, gefällt mir gut. Und auch der Schnappschuss vom Nager gefällt mir gut. @phirania: Biber oder Nutria? An der Wümme kommt auch beides vor, den Biber habe ich allerdings noch nie gesehen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@phirania 
Dein Biber bräuchte mal das hier:


----------



## Jason

@dawurzelsepp das ist ja eine uralte Werbung. Kann mich gut an sie erinnern.  Aber diese Zahncreme habe ich nie benutzt.


----------



## Zander Jonny

Das ist doch kein Biber !?


----------



## Jason

Danke @Wuemmehunter für deinen tollen, ausführlichen Bericht. Petri heil wünsche ich dir. Bei mir und @Kochtopf war es gestern Abend ähnlich. Wir sind zwar bei unseren abendlichen Aalansitz mit leeren Händen nach Hause gefahren, aber am Wasser war recht viel los. Ebenfalls Frosch Gequake und zig andere Geräusche. Auch wurden wir von den geklapper eines Storchenpaares, die in der Nähe ihr Nest haben, verwöhnt. Bei uns kam der abnehmende Mond ebenfalls sehr spät hoch, was sehr anschaulich war. Natur ist einfach was schönes. Der Abend hat sich gelohnt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Dank! Pardon, das habe ich ganz vergessen! Euch natürlich auch allen Petri Heil. Und an diesem wunderbaren und langen Osterwochenende ja wieder einige bemerkenswerte Fische gefangen worden.


----------



## Bernie_

nabend zusammen!
ich bin recht neu hier und hatte im forum angelgerät ein topic aufgemacht, weil ich nach einem älteren kopfrutenmodell von colmic suche (overkill ca. 2003). das topic wurde gelöscht weil ich scheinbar iwas falsch gemacht hatte...welche regeln gibt es für forenbeiträge? kann mich vlt jmd kurz briefen?
danke und weiterhin frohes eier-petri


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf und @jason 1 : Liest sich wie ein schöner Abend am Fluß. Hoffentlich klappts das nächste Mal mit den Fischen.

@Wuemmehunter : Petri zu dem wunderschönen Aland und danke für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## geomas

So, zurück vom Wasser, Abendbrot und eine kleine berufliche Erledigung liegen hinter mir.

War ein prima Tag am Teich. War noch vor der Morgendämmerung wach, hab kurz nachgedacht und mich dann im Bett umgedreht. 
Also los gings wie gestern erst mitten am Vormittag. Gleiche Stelle wie gestern. Aber heute lief es deutlich besser mit den Fischen.
Als Köder hab ich heute ausschließlich Pellets (am Haar) benutzt und jeweils mit einem ganzen oder halbierten Knoblauch-Popup-Boilie garniert.
Eine Rute Festblei mit PVA-Büdel, die andere Peitsche eine meiner geliebten Abu Legerlites Swingtip-Ruten.

Den Anfang machte ein schöne Schleie von 49cm an der Boltrig-Rute. Ihr folgte ein Brassen von 45cm an der leichten Schwingspitzrute.
Den nächsten Fisch an der Selbsthak-Rute verlor ich (relativ große Distanz mit ner Menge Kraut zwischen mir und der Angelstelle). 
Es gab noch ein paar Rotfedern sowie einen Plötz-Brassen-Mischling (?), die in einer dicken Krautfahne versteckt in den Kescher gezerrt wurden.
Nach einem Brassen von gut 40cm an der Selbsthakrute meldete sich zu meiner großen Freude eine Tinca von auch 49cm an der Legerlite. 
Diese Schleie ist bislang meine beste an der Swingtip. Schön, daß die klassische Methode (Schwingspitze auf recht kurze Distanz) erfolgreich war und nicht nur die „Brutalo-Boltrig-Technik”.
Es wurde dann zäh, eine Brasse von knapp 40cm hatte sich zum Abschluß noch einen 14mm-Cheesy-Garlic-Pellet mit Knoblauch-Popup reingepfiffen und ließ sich komplett widerstandslos in den Kescher leiern.





Bright Side of Life: Ostermontag am Teich


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> A Half Zentner Apples a day will be cider someday





Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Biber !?




Ne das ist Günther,ein Nutria...


----------



## Jason

@geomas Petri zu deinen zahlreichen Fängen. Das hat sich aber gelohnt. So stelle ich mir einen Angeltag vor. da kommt keine Langeweile auf. Das Swingtip angeln scheint interessant zu sein. Ich habe damit noch keine Erfahrung. Habe mir das letzten Abend mal beim @Kochtopf angesehen. Der war auch mit Swingtip unterwegs. Ein neues Thema, womit ich mich bestimmt beschäftigen werde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Ich lese hier von Allen das doch jeder die Osterzeit gut  genutzt hat.
Und jeder am Wasser war und die Seele baumeln lassen konnte.
Auch von Fängen konnte ich lesen,was mich für die Fänger sehr freut.
Auch meine Wege führten mich an so mache Gewässer und zu Fisch.
Ruhe hab ich gefunden in der Natur.
In diesem Sinne Petri an alle die erfolgreich waren,Erfolgreich ist ja schon wer am Wasser war.


----------



## geomas

^ Petri dank, Jason!

Nüchtern betrachtet (nicht meine Stärke) gab es weniger als einen Fisch pro Stunde Angelzeit.
Aber egal, war ein schöner Tag am Wasser. Echte „Cracks” hätten sicher deutlich besser gefangen.

Zur Swingtip: ist meine Lieblingsmethode. Für stehende oder sehr langsam fließende Gewässer eine nach wie vor sehr sensible Art der Bißanzeige beim Grundangeln.


----------



## Jason

@Fantastic Fishing wo bist du geblieben? Lange nichts von dir gehört. Mein erster Fisch dieses Jahres war wie versprochen dir gewidmet. Es ist allerdings nur die 27er Bafo. Versprochen ist versprochen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Nüchtern betrachtet (nicht meine Stärke) gab es weniger als einen Fisch pro Stunde Angelzeit.


Nicht deine Stärke weil selten nüchtern oder nicht deine Stärke weil emotional? 
In der Größenordnung die du heute hattest ist es doch völlig ok etwas auf nen Biss zu warten, @jason 1 und ich wären völlig noch zufriedener gewesen wenn mal einer hängengeblieben wäre - wobei ich einmal kurz Kontakt hatte aber die mistviecher wollten einfach net.

.





> Zur Swingtip: ist meine Lieblingsmethode. Für stehende oder sehr langsam fließende Gewässer eine nach wie vor sehr sensible Art der Bißanzeige beim Grundangeln.


Falls es noch nicht deutlich wurde: DU, werter geo, bist Schuld, dass ich mir eine Swingtip geholt habe und DU bist Schuld dass ich sie gestern erstmalig ausgeführt habe - natürlich an der Pin. Ich bin froh, dass Jason mich nicht bei meinen Wurfversuchen ausgelacht hat aber es war tatsächlich schön als sich das Knicklicht an der Tip gezupft hat. 
Apropos Swingtip: der Gummischlauch hat nach dem straffen der Leine eine Art Katzenbuckel gemacht- kann es daran liegen dass es relativ ufernah auf 3m Tiefe ging und somit die Schnur steiler lief? Ist das normal?


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Zur Swingtip: ist meine Lieblingsmethode. Für stehende oder sehr langsam fließende Gewässer eine nach wie vor sehr sensible Art der Bißanzeige beim Grundangeln.


Mit der Swingtipmethode werde ich mich bestimmt anfreunden können. Wie gesagt, sehr interessant. Schon wieder neues Tackel kaufen.  Was solls. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mit der Swingtipmethode werde ich mich bestimmt anfreunden können. Wie gesagt, sehr interessant. Schon wieder neues Tackel kaufen.  Was solls. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts
> 
> Gruß Jason


Guck bei Askari, für den Kurs kann man kaum was falsch machen (kogha viper)


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> wobei ich einmal kurz Kontakt hatte aber die mistviecher wollten einfach net.


Nicht jeder Tag ist Sonnenschein. Es gibt solche und solche.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Den Katzenbuckel kann ich mir nicht so recht erklären. Ich versuch immer, den Gummischlauch recht weit auf die Swingtip zu schieben (wenig „freies” Gummi zwischen dem Schraubteilchen und der Schwingspitze). Die Kombination Pin+Schwinge hab ich bislang noch nicht probiert.


edit: „nüchtern betrachtet” - mir fiel im Nachhinein auf, wie unterschiedlich man Angeltage oder -sessions wertet. Vielleicht sollte man „Erholung”, „Entspannung” oder auch „Erfolg” einfach nicht so „nüchtern” betrachten wie ne Excel-Tabelle.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Guck bei Askari, für den Kurs kann man kaum was falsch machen (kogha viper)


Die andere bei Askari: Kogha Classy Angler Duo mit 2 unterschiedlichen Spitzenteilen und 5 verschiedenen Wechselspitzen. Anschauen lohnt sich echt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die andere bei Askari: Kogha Classy Angler Duo mit 2 unterschiedlichen Spitzenteilen und 5 verschiedenen Wechselspitzen. Anschauen lohnt sich echt.


Die hatte eine WG um die fünfzig, oder? Wollte eher Richtung picker gehen


----------



## Hecht100+

Auf der Rute steht 5 - 80. Ich nem sie immer als Posenrute oder mit der Schwingspitze als freie Leine. Feeder noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing wo bist du geblieben? Lange nichts von dir gehört. Mein erster Fisch dieses Jahres war wie versprochen dir gewidmet. Es ist allerdings nur die 27er Bafo. Versprochen ist versprochen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke für die Bafo!

Ich bin recht umtriebig momentan, vom Konsum des fröhlichen festlichen Alkohols bis hin zu Brassenschlachten an der Elbe.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die hatte eine WG um die fünfzig, oder? Wollte eher Richtung picker gehen



Nur zum Vergleich: Auf der ABU Legerlite 112A, die ich heute genutzt habe, steht „up to 30gr”, „ Optimum 20gr with 0,18mm line”. „Light through Action”.
Diese Legerlite hat deutlich mehr Power als meine aktuelle Lieblings-Picker.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Danke für die Bafo!
> 
> Ich bin recht umtriebig momentan, vom Konsum des fröhlichen festlichen Alkohols bis hin zu Brassenschlachten an der Elbe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323022
> Anhang anzeigen 323023


Petri mein Freund. Eine kapitale Brachse  Ich zieh mein Hut  Schöner Klodeckel. Dann hast du dir mal nebenbei einen getrunken. Auch mal ganz nett. Hätte ich auch gerne gemacht 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri mein Freund. Eine kapitale Brachse  Ich zieh mein Hut  Schöner Klodeckel. Dann hast du dir mal nebenbei einen getrunken. Auch mal ganz nett. Hätte ich auch gerne gemacht
> 
> Gruß Jason


...sprach der Mann der sein Bier nicht angerührt hat


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Alter Schwede. Es war Arsch kalt. Da ging gar nichts. Aber zu Hause angekommen und gewärmt durch das Auto schmeckten mir noch drei halbe Bier  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die andere bei Askari: Kogha Classy Angler Duo mit 2 unterschiedlichen Spitzenteilen und 5 verschiedenen Wechselspitzen. Anschauen lohnt sich echt.


Ich will erst mal langsam machen. Kommende Woche kommt meine neuste Errungenschaft an  Meine erste gespliesste . Ich muss mich zurück halten. Sonst macht mir meine Frau noch den Kopf ab  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Irgendwie bin ich versehentlich auf zitieren geraten. Tschuldigung.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Viellicht sollte man „Erholung”, „Entspannung” oder auch „Erfolg” einfach nicht so „nüchtern” betrachten wie ne Excel-Tabelle.
Das sehe ich auch so! Das Gesamtkunstwerk muss stimmen. Ich möchte beim Angeln gerne allein mitten in der Natur sein und Fische möchte ich natürlich auch fangen. Doch auch ohne "Löwen" oder eine mordsmäßige Bissfrequenz kann ein Angeltage grandios sein
An der Wümme kann. Ich die Seele immer besonders gut baumeln lassen, deshalb fische ich dort so gerne, auch wenn in der Weser mehr und größere Fische zu erwarten sind.
@ jason1: Manchmal.emphielt es so h etwas zu Taktieren. Ich habe in der letzten Woche fünf Pakete bekommen. Auch wenn außer Pellets, Nubsis und anderem Kleinkram nichts bedeutsames darin war, wollte ich nicht in Erklärungszwänge geraten und hab die Päckchen im Paketshop im Nachbardorf lieber selbst abgeholt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

phirania schrieb:


> Ne das ist Günther,ein Nutria...



Ok dann hab ich mich geirrt, soviele Nutrias gibts bei mir hier ned. Die Werbung passt aber zu seinen schönen Beisserchen.....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mit der Swingtipmethode werde ich mich bestimmt anfreunden können. Wie gesagt, sehr interessant. Schon wieder neues Tackel kaufen.  Was solls. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts
> 
> Gruß Jason



Du brauchst nur ne Rute mit Gewindeendring eine Schwinge kannst dir gut selber bauen. 
Die Anleitung dafür kannst von mir haben


----------



## Hecht100+

Und einen neuen Spitzenendrimg mit Gewinde kann man sich auch an eine Match, Bolo oder andere Rute anbringen oder Anbringen lassen.


----------



## phirania

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ok dann hab ich mich geirrt, soviele Nutrias gibts bei mir hier ned. Die Werbung passt aber zu seinen schönen Beisserchen.....



Sind aber Friedliche Gesellen.
Besucht mich jedesmal wenn ich dort zum angeln ansitze.
Deshalb auch der Name den er von mir bekommen hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Den Katzenbuckel kann ich mir nicht so recht erklären. Ich versuch immer, den Gummischlauch recht weit auf die Swingtip zu schieben (wenig „freies” Gummi zwischen dem Schraubteilchen und der Schwingspitze). Die Kombination Pin+Schwinge hab ich bislang noch nicht probiert.


Das ist ein guter Hinweis, ich muss mal schauen ob ich Schwinge und Schraube näher zusammen bekomme, danke! Ich hatte erst die Pin gewählt weil ich ja eh nur ufernah mit der Schwinge fische und ich es schön gefunden hätte, an der leichten Grundrute vielleicht eine Forelle oder ähnliches mit Pin zu drillen.


----------



## phirania

https://www.youtube.com/user/bissclipstvvideos


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Die meisten Verbindungsgummis sind einfach zu weich. Versuche es einmal mit einem etwas härteren Gummistück. Es läßt sich dann auch besser werfen und es verdreht sich auch nicht so oder schiebt sich zusammen. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit der Schwinge und der Pin. Wobei ich eine Pin an der Schwinge nicht fischen würde wenn ich nicht mit der Pin absolut sicher bin beim werfen. Mit einer Statio habe ich die Möglichkeit beim Wurf die Schnur leicht abzubremsen und damit zu straffen. Die Schwinge überschlägt sich nicht so leicht bei weiten Würfen.

Liebe Grüße nach Nordhessen

Heinz


----------



## phirania




----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Die meisten Verbindungsgummis sind einfach zu weich. Versuche es einmal mit einem etwas härteren Gummistück. Es läßt sich dann auch besser werfen und es verdreht sich auch nicht so oder schiebt sich zusammen. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit der Schwinge und der Pin. Wobei ich eine Pin an der Schwinge nicht fischen würde wenn ich nicht mit der Pin absolut sicher bin beim werfen. Mit einer Statio habe ich die Möglichkeit beim Wurf die Schnur leicht abzubremsen und damit zu straffen. Die Schwinge überschlägt sich nicht so leicht bei weiten Würfen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Nordhessen
> 
> Heinz


Infusionsschläuche gehen optimal. Nicht zu weich und nicht zu hart. Auch der Durchmesser ist wie gemacht dafür.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Die meisten Verbindungsgummis sind einfach zu weich. Versuche es einmal mit einem etwas härteren Gummistück. Es läßt sich dann auch besser werfen und es verdreht sich auch nicht so oder schiebt sich zusammen. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit der Schwinge und der Pin. Wobei ich eine Pin an der Schwinge nicht fischen würde wenn ich nicht mit der Pin absolut sicher bin beim werfen. Mit einer Statio habe ich die Möglichkeit beim Wurf die Schnur leicht abzubremsen und damit zu straffen. Die Schwinge überschlägt sich nicht so leicht bei weiten Würfen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Nordhessen
> 
> Heinz


Da hast du völlig recht mit der Schwinge und der Pin, leider bin ich bei sowas stur wie ein Panzer und Beratungsresistent. ;(


----------



## Tricast

Auch ein interessantes Video für Bastler und solche die es werden wollen.


----------



## Jason

Der Bastler könnte unser @dawurzelsepp sein. Würde ich ihm glatt zu trauen .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hast du völlig recht mit der Schwinge und der Pin, leider bin ich bei sowas stur wie ein Panzer und Beratungsresistent. ;(



Und das ist gut so, kenne da noch jemanden


----------



## Andal

Irgendwann bezichtigt man sich einfach des Altersstarrsinn und alle Argumente dagegen sind machtlos!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwann bezichtigt man sich einfach des Altersstarrsinn und alle Argumente dagegen sind machtlos!


Das wird super wenn ich alt bin! Jugendliche vom Rasen scheuchen (vgl. Gran Torino), Skateboardfahrer anschnauzen und an merkwürdigen Weltanschauungen festhalten  die schon als ich jung war überholt waren


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp : Dein Target-Board sieht super aus! 


Meine neue superkurze Picker hat aus welchen Gründen auch immer gar keine Farbe an den hauchdünnen Tips. 
Mal sehen, ob die zu sehen sind ohne Target-Board dahinter. Werd heute am späten Nachmittag mal los zum Fluß nebenan.
Die Bedingungen sind schwierig: relativ starker, böiger Wind direkt ins Gesicht, Pegel unter normal (bedeutet fast immer das Wasser ist etwas klarer als sonst).


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wird super wenn ich alt bin! Jugendliche vom Rasen scheuchen (vgl. Gran Torino), Skateboardfahrer anschnauzen und an merkwürdigen Weltanschauungen festhalten  die schon als ich jung war überholt waren


Genau das meine ich. Keiner wird dich mehr für frech und unverschämt ansehen, wenn der Alte raunzt und mosert!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hast du völlig recht mit der Schwinge und der Pin, leider bin ich bei sowas stur wie ein Panzer und Beratungsresistent. ;(



So ist das eben, Kinder müssen ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen: sonst gäbe es ja keinen Fortschritt.
Ich meinte: Die Pin ist nicht geeignet für weitere Würfe. Bei einem Unterarm Schlenzer ist es doch egal welche Rolle an der Schwinge montiert ist. Und es ist schon ein schönes Gefühl mit der Pin zu drillen, auch wenn nur ein kleines Fischlein dran ist.

LG Heinz


----------



## geomas

Zurück von einem kurzen Kurz-Trip zum Fluß nebenan. 
Es war windig, richtig fies windig. Nicht unangenehm kalt, aber direkt ins Gesicht.
Die neue kurze Picker hat sich ganz gut geschlagen. Micro-Futterkorb mit Liquidized Bread am kurzen festen Seitenarm, Vorfach mit 16er Haken, Quickstop und einem Korn Mais (ganz kurzes Haar und Quickstop ist recht effektiv gegen Köderdiebe wie Mini-Plötz oder -Rotfeder).
Bißerkennung war diffizil wegen des Windes. Hab ein paar Mal ins Nirvana angehauen. 

Immerhin gab es ein paar Fische, Nr.2 an der neuen Rute war ein schöner Warnow-Plötz mit „Wampe”:





30cm Plötz in gutem Ernährungszustand

Es folgten ne Güster und ein kleiner Plötz, dann wurde der Wind noch böiger. Ich hab einen meiner geliebten Drennan-Micro-Futterkörbe an einen Steg gesetzt und konnte ihn nicht retten. Als es nach Neu-Montage zu regnen begann hab ich zusammengepackt und bin nach Haus gestiefelt.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Zurück von einem kurzen Kurz-Trip zum Fluß nebenan.
> Es war windig, richtig fies windig. Nicht unangenehm kalt, aber direkt ins Gesicht.
> Die neue kurze Picker hat sich ganz gut geschlagen. Micro-Futterkorb mit Liquidized Bread am kurzen festen Seitenarm, Vorfach mit 16er Haken, Quickstop und einem Korn Mais (ganz kurzes Haar und Quickstop ist recht effektiv gegen Köderdiebe wie Mini-Plötz oder -Rotfeder).
> Bißerkennung war diffizil wegen des Windes. Hab ein paar Mal ins Nirvana angehauen.
> 
> Immerhin gab es ein paar Fische, Nr.2 an der neuen Rute war ein schöner Warnow-Plötz mit „Wampe”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30cm Plötz in gutem Ernährungszustand
> 
> Es folgten ne Güster und ein kleiner Plötz, dann wurde der Wind noch böiger. Ich hab einen meiner geliebten Drennan-Micro-Futterkörbe an einen Steg gesetzt und konnte ihn nicht retten. Als es nach Neu-Montage zu regnen begann hab ich zusammengepackt und bin nach Haus gestiefelt.



Dickes Petri


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas von mir auch ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dicke Plötze , dickes Petri, Geo. Ein Traum von einem Rotauge! Und gräme Dich nicht wegen des Körbchenverlustes. Die Warnow gibt, die Warnow nimmt. Es ist wie überall.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas: So, so, eine TRICAST Rute in 6ft6 und dann noch einteilig!!  Hast Du die in England bestellt? Und auch eine neue Rolle mußte her?  Jedenfalls viel Glück mit der Combo.

LG Heinz

Tricast hätte ich gerne auf der Stippermesse gehabt.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Petris!

@Wuemmehunter : Naja, zum Traum-Rotauge fehlen noch ein paar cm. Aber ich bin happy, so etwa 30cm sind für mich an diesem Flußabschnitt die „magische Grenze”.

@Tricast : Danke, Heinz! Ja, in GB bestellt. Macht schon Spaß, wiegt fast nichts, die Rute. „Deine” Picker werde ich aber definitiv oft nutzen, die Länge von 2,70m hat auch ihre Vorteile. Von der Aktion her sind sich die beiden Ruten schon ähnlich, die Tri-Cast ist etwas schneller als die schlanke Editions-Balzer. An beiden echten Pickern macht ein Fisch von 25-30cm Länge schon „Betrieb”.
Die Rolle hatte ich ne Weile (neu) zu liegen, die war für ne leichte Spinne gedacht, deren bisherige „kaputte” Rolle sich von selbst kuriert hat. Wunder gibt es immer wieder.

PS: Die Rolle ist ne Ninja 1500A. Bin echt beeindruckt von der. Der Preis (es sind ja noch welche auf dem Markt von der A-Serie) ist „heiß”.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Sooooo, werte Ükelaner und Chubinisten,
ich bin ja noch was schuldig ....... Zunächst mal ein fettes Petri an alle, die es über Ostern ans Wasser geschafft haben und auch noch mit schönen Fängen belohnt wurden !!!  Was die bessere Visualisierung von Posen, Swing- oder Feedertips angeht, habe ich für mich vor einigen Jahren ein Universalmittel entdeckt :
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gibt es auch in Paris-Warnwesten-Gelb ...
Bezugsquelle unter anderem Gerstäcker Verlag ( Künstlerbedarf )

Konsistenz ist pastös, also bei Posenantennen ideal zum dippen, kein schütteln, kein rühren, Deckel ab, Antenne rein, rausziehen und fertig !! Tropft nicht , läuft nicht, alles gut !! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 323057


Extreme Deckkraft, hohe UV-Beständigkeit !!!
 Zum Vergleich mal zwei Antennen, die vorher den gleichen Durchmesser hatten, trotz unterschiedlicher Tragkraft ......
Anhang anzeigen 323060


----------



## Andal

Gibst du noch Klarlack drüber? Wenn ja welchen?


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Zurück von einem kurzen Kurz-Trip zum Fluß nebenan.
> Es war windig, richtig fies windig. Nicht unangenehm kalt, aber direkt ins Gesicht.
> Die neue kurze Picker hat sich ganz gut geschlagen. Micro-Futterkorb mit Liquidized Bread am kurzen festen Seitenarm, Vorfach mit 16er Haken, Quickstop und einem Korn Mais (ganz kurzes Haar und Quickstop ist recht effektiv gegen Köderdiebe wie Mini-Plötz oder -Rotfeder).
> Bißerkennung war diffizil wegen des Windes. Hab ein paar Mal ins Nirvana angehauen.
> 
> Immerhin gab es ein paar Fische, Nr.2 an der neuen Rute war ein schöner Warnow-Plötz mit „Wampe”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30cm Plötz in gutem Ernährungszustand
> 
> Es folgten ne Güster und ein kleiner Plötz, dann wurde der Wind noch böiger. Ich hab einen meiner geliebten Drennan-Micro-Futterkörbe an einen Steg gesetzt und konnte ihn nicht retten. Als es nach Neu-Montage zu regnen begann hab ich zusammengepackt und bin nach Haus gestiefelt.


Petri heil @geomas . Wieder ein ausführlicher du informativer Bericht. Mercy!!!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Nada Klarlack, ist nach dem (flexiblen) aushärten absolut "waterresistant" !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hatte Schwierigkeiten beim hochladen der Bilder, wenn einem was fehlt, bitte melden ....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Und wie (hoffentlich) auf den Bildern zu sehen, lassen sich mit zwei- bis vierfachem Auftrag auch sehr gut (Oldschool-) Kugelköpfe an den Antennen anbringen, am besten nass in nass ...
Eine Tube hält mindestens zwei Anglerleben lang ..... 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Und der Preis ist auch sehr erträglich!


----------



## geomas

@cyprinusbarbus : Danke! Prima Sache, wird bestellt.


----------



## Tricast

Ein Osterwochenende mit gemischten Gefühlen liegt hinter uns. Am Karfreitag wollte ich gerne am kleinen Lesumteich angeln doch dort war schon jemand mit Familie und Hund die auch über Nacht bleiben wollten um den Waller zu fangen der im Teich sein soll. Also wir auf die andere Seite an den großen Teich. Beide Teiche werden durch einen Damm von ca. 2m getrennt. Das Angeln selbst gestaltete sich äußerst schwierig und zäh; kaum Bisse und wenn dann in Köderfischgröße. Trotzdem waren es schöne 5 Stunden am Wasser. Am Ostersamstag hat es mit der Zeit nicht so geklappt, dafür sollten es am Ostersonntag die ganz dicken Brassen werden. So jedenfalls mein Wunsch. Frau Hübner also den Wecker auf 3 Uhr gestellt, schnell noch Tee gekocht und Brote geschmiert, den Hund eingepackt (der verstand die Welt nicht mehr) und ab ging die Post. Unser Ziel war die Dunge, denn am kleinen Schulmeisterteich sassen ja die Welsangler. Gegen 1/2 5 waren wir am Wasser, es war noch dunkel nur der Mond schien helle als wir blitzeschnelle unser Angelgerödel aufgebaut haben. Und schon flog der erste Korb ins Wasser. Frau Hübner angelte ca. 30m in der Seemitte und ich hatte mich mehr auf das Ufer konzentriert das links gegenüber lag. Ufernah sollte die dicken Brassen bringen in der frühen Morgenstunde. Es war mehr als frisch und die Tremarellamethode hätte gut zu unserem Zittern gepasst. Es bissen auch gleich die ersten Klopper von 10cm. Wo kleine Fische sind, sind auch große irgendwann. Denkste! Das Köderfischangeln ging lustig weiter wie es am Freitag aufgehört hat. Dann wurde es Zeit für den Wuffi und seine Runde. Bis der sich im klaren war wo man am besten sein Geschäft macht war auch schon eine 1/2 Stunde vorbei plus Rückweg. Mittlerweile war es schon hell und beim zurückkommen sah ich dann neben uns einen Karpfenangler mit seinem Zelt im Gebüsch. Der tat das einzig richtige und betrieb Augenpflege. 3-4 m hinter unserem Angelplatz verläuft ein Entwässerungsgraben und den wollte ich jetzt angehen. Frau Hübner fing weiterhin Köderfische was nicht meine Intention war für diesen Tag. Also den Picker rausgekramt, 10gr. Tellerblei eingehängt, zwei kleine Kugeln Lockfutter in den Bach und ein paar lose Maden hinterher. Dann folgte das Tellerblei inclusive Haken mit Maden. Nur ein Wort: Still ruht der See! Also Picker wieder raus und die Matche mit einem Stick montiert, Tiefe loten und ab dafür. Den Haken kurz über Grund eingestellt und die Pose zog langsam mit der Drift, nur die Schnur zog sie nicht mit von der Korea Pin. (Muss mal schauen wie ich die zum laufen kriege, vielleicht das falsche Öl auf der Achse) Und schon ging der Stick auf Tauchfahrt. Das Köderfischangeln ging munter weiter. Jede Drift von vielleicht 2-3 m ein Fischlein. Gefüttert habe ich bei jeder Drift ca. 3 bis 4 Maden. Zwischendurch hatten wir auch Besuch bekommen von den geschützten gefiederten Freunden. Der Karpfenangler kam kurz rüber und meinte nur er hätte die ganze Nacht nicht einen Biss gehabt. Als Köder hatte er Tigernüsse und kleine Boilies. Gegen 15 Uhr haben wir dann eingepackt und die Köderfische in Ruhe gelassen. Frau Hübner hatte am Ende genau 39 Stück und ich ungefähr 20. (Die Bisse kamen nur beim Jiggen mit dem Korb, so Susanne. Wenn der Köder ruhig lag wurde er nicht mit dem Hintern angeschaut, erst bei Bewegung kamen die Bisse aber auch nur ganz vorsichtig und zaghaft.)

So, das war unser Ostern.
LG Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Soo erstmal allen nachträglich frohe Ostern und Petri für die Fänge. Wenn man nicht jeden Tag hier rein schaut, kommt man ja mit dem Lesen nicht mehr hinterher 

Am Karfreitag nachmittag war es auch für mich soweit, endlich wieder ran ans Wasser. Aber es sollte am Anfang nicht gut laufen. Am Wasser angekommen brannte die Sonne in den Rücken. Ich dachte mir kein Problem, kann ja jetzt meinen Sonnenschirm am Stuhl befestigen. Gesagt getan, hat auch wunderbar funktioniert.... bis die erste Windböe kam. Zack, lag die ganze Konstruktion auf der Seite  Nach zwei weiteren Windböen wurde der Schirm wieder eingepackt, musste dass Handtuch im Nacken ausreichen...
Da dachte ich mir, schlimmer kann es doch nicht mehr werden, aber weit gefehlt. 
Die Feederrute aufgebaut, Futterkorb drann und zwei, drei Testwürfe gemacht um die richtige Stelle im Schnurclip zu haben. Dann sollte es an den Futterplatz aufbau gehen. Futter in den Korb und Auswurf... PING..... Den Futterkorb sah ich fliegen, die Schlagschnur zu meinen Füssen und in der Geflochtenen eine Perücke.
"DASS kann doch nicht wahr sein!!!" dachte ich mir. Aber ok, der Tag war auch zum Testen der neu aufgespulten Braid da. Also neuen Albright-Knoten geknüpft, neuen Futterkorb drann und wieder raus damit. Ging mal 10 Meter zu kurz, hatte mich nicht getraut durchzuziehen. Also nächster Wurf.....Futterkorb landet 10 Meter vor meinen Füssen im Wasser, wieder eine Perücke in der Geflochtenen. 
...Ruhig Blut, dachte ich mir, hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst bei der neu Montage. Also wieder abgeschnitten, neu angeknüpft und wieder raus damit. 2 Würfe und dann wieder eine Perücke. 
Jetzt kam dann doch die Verzweiflung durch (und ein kräftiger Wutschrei). Lag es an den zu kleinen Spitzenringen, an meiner (zugegeben verbesserungswürdigen) Wurftechnik... ich war ratlos. Bis der Blick in meine Angeltasche auf eine Rolle Powergum. Also Schlagschnur runter, Powergum eingeknotet und endlich gings ans Angeln.
1 ganze Stunde hatte ich schon verbraten. Wenigstens die Fische waren mir gewogen, 3 Brassen und 2 Karpfen konnte ich landen. 
Und bis auf den letzten Wurf lief alles gut, dieser produzierte wieder eine Perücke. 
Fazit vom Tag: Die geflochtene kommt runter. Auf die Entfernungen wo ich angle, reicht eine Mono. Die kommt heute drauf. Und dann wird sich drann gemacht, die Wurftechnik zu üben.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast: Danke für Deinen Bericht. Seltsam - habt Ihr es Euch irgendwie mit Petrus verscherzt? Naja, Kopf hoch, das nächste Mal zieht Ihr bestimmt die großen Kaliber aus Teich und Fluß.

@Racklinger: Petri heil! Und Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung, geflochtene beim Feedern zu meiden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Männer!
Da habt ihr ja alle ein schönes Angelostern hinter euch.

Ich hatte leider keine Zeit aber vielleicht schaffe ich es heute abend noch.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas: Danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte. Du bist wirklich ein ganz Lieber der immer Mitgefühl mit mir hat. Aber es war trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende am Wasser. Ich hatte mir halt mehr von den frühen Morgenstunden versprochen. Jetzt werde ich Frau Hübner überreden es mit mir einmal am späten Abend zu versuchen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für eure Berichte @Tricast @Racklinger und alle die ich evtl. Vergessen habe! Ich bewundere Heinz dafür, die Demütigungen und Niederlagen die ihm seine bessere Hälfte beschert wie ein Mann zu tragen, ich für meinen Teil wäre derzeit über deine Probleme (Kleinfischfestival) froh, da ich ja bekanntermaßen zuletzt keinerlei Kontakte zu fischen verbuchen konnte, aber schneider sind ja bekanntermaßen auch Leute.

@Racklinger ich habe auch eine Rolle mit Geflecht fürs feedern. Bisher genutzt: 2x


----------



## Racklinger

Aus der ganzen Aktion habe ich auch eine weitere Lektion gelernt. Tackle nicht im Internet zusammenstellen und kaufen, sondern in den Laden gehen und die Ware begrabbeln und anschauen.  Wenn ich die Spitzenringe vorher gesehen hätte, hätte ich vielleicht gleich zur ner mono gegriffen. Oder halt ne rute mit größeren Spitzenringen. Auf jeden Fall hat die Kombo einfach nicht zusammengepasst. 
Aber hinterher ist man ja immer schlauer


----------



## Andal

Was Geflochtene beim Feedern angeht, bin ich auch voll beim @Racklinger . Runter damit und Mono drauf.


----------



## Racklinger

Kennt jemand die Preston Reflo oder Tubertini Navy Blue? Das sind die beiden Schnüre, die mein Dealer im Angebot hat. Irgendwie tendiere ich zur Preston....


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Preston Reflo oder Tubertini Navy Blue? Das sind die beiden Schnüre, die mein Dealer im Angebot hat. Irgendwie tendiere ich zur Preston....


Kenne ich beide nicht. Aber beide Firmen haben einen guten Ruf, was Leinen angeht.
Ich bestelle mir immer Großspulen bei A&M, oder einfach auf Ebay.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn eine von beiden im Angebot ist nehme die andere weil die reduzierte oftmals überlagert ist, ansonsten ist es mE egal. Ich fische gerne stroft gtm aber  den fischen ist es egal und im Vergleich mit billigst Mono von Decathlon gibt es nur wenige echte vorzüge


----------



## Andal

Was mir aktuell sehr zusagt, ist die Climax Soft & Strong.


----------



## geomas

Zum Feedern hab ich derzeit Maxima in 3lb (0,15mm) sowie Shimano Aero Super Match in 5lb (0,18mm) auf den Rollen. 
Dazu auch immer noch die robuste Daiwa Sensor 4lb (0,20mm) von der billigen Großspule.
Find alle genannten Schnüre prima.

Bin ja aber auch mit zarten Ruten und kleinen Körben am Start.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas: Danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte. Du bist wirklich ein ganz Lieber der immer Mitgefühl mit mir hat. Aber es war trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende am Wasser. Ich hatte mir halt mehr von den frühen Morgenstunden versprochen. Jetzt werde ich Frau Hübner überreden es mit mir einmal am späten Abend zu versuchen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Man steckt ja nicht in den Köpfen der Fischis drin. 
Die haben irgendwie andere Vorstellungen von der Feiertagsgestaltung als wir braven Angler.
Falls bei Euch in und um Hoope partout nix geht müßt Ihr mal mit Sack und Pack und Hund in den wilden Osten kommen.

Zumindest für den Fluß nebenan würd ich ne Fanggarantie ausloben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: @Racklinger: Danke für Eure augenzwinkernden Berichte vom Osterfischefangen. Nach so einem Workshop-Tag, wie ich ihn gerade hinter mir habe, tat es gut, mit den wirklichen Problemen des Lebens konfrontiert zu werden.
Mit dem Thema Geflochtener bin ich beim meinen Friedfischaktivitäten schon lange durch. Lediglich für gelegentliches Jiggen in der Weser habe ich noch eine Rolle mit dem Zeug bespult. Und Heinz: Versuch doch Mal Frau Hübner zu überzeugen, dass wir drei mal an die Drepte zum Gastangeln fahren. Ist bei Euch um die Ecke, es gibt Gastkarten und richtig Fette Brassen (die habe ich dort schon gefangen). Und die Stellen sind gut erreichbar.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas: Danke für Deine Unterstützung. Susanne hat jahrelang im wilden Osten geangelt, z.B. Havelkanal, Saale und s.w. Mit dem fahren haben wir keine Probleme sind ja nur 3 1/2 Stunden.

Liebe Grüße an die Ostsee Heinz

@Wuemmehunter: Auch Dir vielen, vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Das werden wir bestimmt mal zusammen machen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

Mit einer Rute unterwegs.


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania




----------



## Hering 58

Schöne Bilder ,Kalle.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Andal

Manche Menschen haben schon einen beneidenswerten Wohnsitz!


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania




----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323100


Man Kalle wohnst du da?


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Manche Menschen haben schon einen beneidenswerten Wohnsitz!


Dich kann man aber auch beneiden, 10 min zum Rhein ist doch nicht zu toppen


----------



## phirania




----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Dich kann man aber auch beneiden, 10 min zum Rhein ist doch nicht zu toppen


Hast ja Recht, aber die Gier ist immer da.


----------



## phirania

Überall in den  Seerosen sind Kapfen und Brassen am ablaichen...


----------



## phirania

13 km hin und wieder zurück..
Alles mit der Leeze.
Für heute hab ich fertig..
Gleich soll ja das Unwetter kommen also schnell nach Hause.


----------



## Hecht100+

Sieht aus wie in Telgte. Oberer Teil Richtung WAF. Tolle Fotos.


----------



## phirania

Rückweg.
Die ersten jungen Gänse sind auch schon da.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Preston Reflo oder Tubertini Navy Blue? Das sind die beiden Schnüre, die mein Dealer im Angebot hat. Irgendwie tendiere ich zur Preston....


Bei Mono gehe ich nach Dehnung bzw. der Nicht- oder besser Wenig-Dehnung, denn das hilft schon eine Menge beim Kontakt, Gummibandschnüre brauche ich außer in Sonderfällen Vorfachpuffer nicht.
Stroft-GTM ist so ein Standardteil, schlechter von der Dehnung her mag ich nicht für die Hauptschnur.


----------



## phirania

Doch noch ins Unwetter reingeradelt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Allen Fängern ein Petri, und den Nicht-/Kaumfängern ein Trost mit dem Ausblick, dass es erst anfängt! 

Ich war auf heimatlichen Abwegen und habe erfolgreich Forellen mit der Blechfliege bezirzt, was erst auch die ersten Male dank des Sondersonnenwetters nicht klappen wollte.
Dann bescherte Diana mir aber auf den letzten Drücker doch noch eine Sternstunde an aufregenden Drillen.
Die großen Döbel müssen sich in 3 Wochen vorsehen ...


----------



## phirania

Letzte Stelle auch hier sind Döbel unterwegs.
	

		
			
		

		
	









So genug genervt für heute.
Morgen werde ich die andere Werse Strecke abfahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Fische gab's auch zwar nicht die Größten aber immerhin Fisch.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Manche Menschen haben schon einen beneidenswerten Wohnsitz!



Leider zuviele A.....löcher dabei.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder ,Kalle.



Danke.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Man Kalle wohnst du da?



Das wäre schön,aber leider nicht.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Leider zuviele A.....löcher dabei.


Ich bin ja auch dafür, dass man die Anwohner durch veritable Angler ersetzt, die so eine Wohnlage auch zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## phirania

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie in Telgte. Oberer Teil Richtung WAF. Tolle Fotos.



Münster gegenüber Freibad Stapelskotten kurz vor Pleistermühle.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch dafür, dass man die Anwohner durch veritable Angler ersetzt, die so eine Wohnlage auch zu schätzen wissen.



Sind alles Wochenend Häuser,werden zum Teil nur 2 bis 3 mal im Jahr genutzt.
Aber wehe man betritt das Grundstück dann werden sofort die Schergen gerufen...


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Rückweg.
> Die ersten jungen Gänse sind auch schon da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323110
> Anhang anzeigen 323111
> Anhang anzeigen 323112


Schöne Bilder hast du hier reingestellt. Wenn ich mir die Bilder so betrachte, bekomme ich wieder so richtig Lust aufs angeln. Habe es ja mal am Sonntag geschafft 2x an die Diemel zu kommen. Mein zweiter Angeltag wird kommenden Sonntag sein.  Unser Anangeln vom Verein. Ehr schaffe ich es leider nicht. @Kochtopf dann steht uns an der Warme nichts mehr im Wege. Ich bin mir sicher, wir finden *bald *einen Termin mal wieder am Wasser zu sitzen. Ob Aal, Forelle oder vielleicht auch Barsche, das sehen wir dann. Dann ist deine Anreise bzw. dein Heimweg auch nicht so weit. Allen anderen die ans Wasser kommen Petri heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

War kurz am Fluß nebenan. Gab etliche Plötz, je drei Ükel und drei Güstern sowie nen lütten Aland. Überwiegend auf Dosenmais, ein paar Fischis (alle 3 Ukelei) auf Breadpunch. 
Irgendwo müssen die Brassen stecken, bislang kamen alle Blei 2019 aus Teichen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> War kurz am Fluß nebenan. Gab etliche Plötz, je drei Ükel und drei Güstern sowie nen lütten Aland. Überwiegend auf Dosenmais, ein paar Fischis (alle 3 Ukelei) auf Breadpunch.
> Irgendwo müssen die Brassen stecken, bislang kamen alle Blei 2019 aus Teichen.


Du kommst wenigstens regelmäßig zum angeln. Sehr beneidenswert. Petri @geomas


----------



## geomas

^ Danke! Dafür verzichte ich anderswo.


----------



## Andal

Die Brassen kommen langsam in Stimmung kleine Brassen zu machen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Danke! Dafür verzichte ich anderswo.


Ja, das ist sehr klug. Dann kommt man auch zum angeln.


----------



## rutilus69

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal ein bisschen was von eurer Schwarm-Intelligenz.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rute für das leichte Posenangeln, die nicht länger ist als 3m und halt mit leichten Montagen (Posen bis max. 3g) gut klarkommt.
Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen, die möglichst im Bereich < 100€ liegen?


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bräuchte mal ein bisschen was von eurer Schwarm-Intelligenz.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rute für das leichte Posenangeln, die nicht länger ist als 3m und halt mit leichten Montagen (Posen bis max. 3g) gut klarkommt.
> Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen, die möglichst im Bereich < 100€ liegen?


Ich wüßte wohl eine Rute. Aber die liegt deutlich über der Schmerzgrenze von 100,- €.
Ist bei Browning und Korum nichts bei den Pelletwagglern dabei?


----------



## rutilus69

@Andal Pelletwaggler wäre auch noch eine Option zum suchen. Danke für den Tipp.
Wie weit über meiner Schmerzgrenze wäre denn Deine Empfehlung?


----------



## geomas

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bräuchte mal ein bisschen was von eurer Schwarm-Intelligenz.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rute für das leichte Posenangeln, die nicht länger ist als 3m und halt mit leichten Montagen (Posen bis max. 3g) gut klarkommt.
> Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen, die möglichst im Bereich < 100€ liegen?



Demnächst schlägt ne Rute bei mir auf, die halbwegs passen könnte: Greys Prodigy TXL Specialist Float 10ft, also minimal über 3m.
Der Preis liegt deutlich unter 100€.
Nochmals deutlich günstiger gibts 2 Modelle von Browning, die „CK Micro Waggler”. Gibts in 2,70 und 3m, letztere weicher als die 2,70m-Ausführung, wenn man dem www glauben darf.


edit: https://www.champions-team.de/tipps...m-Test-Browning-Commercial-Pellet-Waggler.php Link zur CK-Rute von Browning
CK= Carp King heutzutage, früher „Commercial King”.


----------



## Andal

Na ja... für den nackten Blank legst du einen Hunni ab. Dann kommen noch Ringe, Griff, Rollenhalter und der Macherlohn dazu. Also ab 300,- € aufwärts würde ich mal sagen. Allerdings ist das dann auch deutlich mehr, als nur eine kurze Posenrute.


----------



## Kochtopf

330cm wären völlig raus?


----------



## Andal

Die einfachste Lösung wäre eine Meerforellenrute. Die deckt innerhalb ihres Wurfgewichtes alle Methoden ab. One man - one Rod.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die schönste Lösung wäre eine 11ft 1,25 lbs avon


----------



## Jason

So, hier hat es gerade heftig angefangen zu regnen . Das wurde auch Zeit.  Der Pegel von unserem Flüsschen war schon wieder sehr niedrig und alles war sehr trocken . Hoffentlich bleibt es mal ein bisschen dran.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

@Kochtopf naja, ich habe halt teilweise Angelplätze, die schon ziemlich mit Bäumen zugewachsen sind. Da ist halt jeder Zentimeter Rutennkürze wichtig ;-)
@Andal selberbauen ist definitv eine Alternative, die ich mir allerdings für die dunkle Jahreszeit aufheben möchte, Meerforellenruten habe ich mir auch noch nicht angeschaut, wird aber gleich nachgeholt


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, hier hat es gerade heftig angefangen zu regnen . Das wurde auch Zeit.  Der Pegel von unserem Flüsschen war schon wieder sehr niedrig und alles war sehr trocken . Hoffentlich bleibt es mal ein bisschen dran.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Was wären wir Angler ohne Wasser?


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Was wären wir Angler ohne Wasser?


Mit zu wenig Wasser muss man ständig die Gumpen suchen. Alles andere hat kein Zweck


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was wären wir Angler ohne Wasser?


Pilzesammler

Ich hoffe nur dass das Dach hält und mein Fahrtweg durch den Habichtswald passierbar bleibt


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pilzesammler
> 
> Ich hoffe nur dass das Dach hält und mein Fahrtweg durch den Habichtswald passierbar bleibt


Die Schwammerl werden aber auch nix, wenn es nicht regnet. Leutz, wir haben April, da muss es auch richtig pritscheln.


----------



## Jason

Wenn noch mal so ein trockener Sommer kommt wie letztes Jahr ... Na dann gute Nacht


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die Schwammerl werden aber auch nix, wenn es nicht regnet. Leutz, wir haben April, da muss es auch richtig pritscheln.


Unstrittig Herr Kollege, kann aber dennoch lästig sein  ebenso notwendig wie zahnarztbesuche, Lebensversicherungen und mobiles Internet


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unstrittig Herr Kollege, kann aber dennoch lästig sein  ebenso notwendig wie zahnarztbesuche, Lebensversicherungen und mobiles Internet


Aber wir werden dem Schwein kriegen und wenn ihm noch so quiekt!


----------



## Jason

Der Verein vom Nachbarort  besetzt mehrfach im Jahr ihr Gewässer. Der Pegel wurde als niedriger, da haben sie auf den letzten Besatz verzichtet. Wäre ein gefundenes fressen für den Komran gewesen  

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Kommt ordentlich was runter hier.
Aber schlimmer ist der Sturm dabei.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Kommt ordentlich was runter hier.
> Aber schlimmer ist der Sturm dabei.


Fenster schließen und ausharren.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Kommt ordentlich was runter hier.
> Aber schlimmer ist der Sturm dabei.


Hier bei uns ist noch alles ruhig.Kein Regen und kein Sturm.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> War kurz am Fluß nebenan. Gab etliche Plötz, je drei Ükel und drei Güstern sowie nen lütten Aland. Überwiegend auf Dosenmais, ein paar Fischis (alle 3 Ukelei) auf Breadpunch.
> Irgendwo müssen die Brassen stecken, bislang kamen alle Blei 2019 aus Teichen.



Bei mir laichen sie seit ner knappen Woche da gibts nur Zufallsfänge. Wart mal noch paar Wochen ab dann kommen die Fänge wider von selber.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Fenster schließen und ausharren.



Wir hatten nur kurz nen stärkeren Wind und paar vereinzelte Tropfen. Der Regen wäre dringend nötig für die Böden. Der Fluß schaut "noch" gut aus. Mein Regenfass ist zum Glück noch 3/4 vom Winter gefüllt


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo die mono ist drauf, ist doch eine Tubertini Navy blue geworden. Die Preston gab´s leider nur auf 150 m Spulen, die Tubertini auf Großspulen. Da ich die genaue Schnurfassung der Rolle nicht kannte (Balzer Alegra MLF) wollten wir keine Experimente machen. Und das war die richtige Entscheidung. Herstellerangabe für die Rolle: 150 m 0,25er. Da hat der Chef vom Laden schon skeptisch gschaut und hat 0,22er Stärke vorgeschlagen. Derweil hab ich mich durch die Nubsies gewühlt.
Sagt mal, da gibt´s ja hunderte von verschiedene, da könnte ich den ganzen Tag vor den Wänden stehen und wäre noch nicht fertig.  Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sehr hilfreich ist vom Hersteller, mattschwarze Nubsies auf schwarzem Untergrund zu präsentieren, braucht man ja ne Lupe um das zu erkennen. 
Und dann die Frage: wozu zum Teufel verwendet man dass in der Montage  Ganz im Ernst, teilweise hab ich geglaubt ich steh vor dem SM-Regal im Erotik-Shop.
Aber back to Topic. Chef vom Laden kommt zu mir "also, von der 0,22 hab ich jetzt 110 m drauf bekommen." Ich so. 
Hat er gemeint, er macht sie nochmal runter und eine 0,20er drauf. 
Von  der sind jetzt 130 m drauf. 
Lektion aus der Gschicht: Vertraue niemals den Herstellerangaben. Die Frage ist nur, stimmen die Angaben von Balzer nicht oder übertreibt Tubertini masslos (ne 0,20er mit 5,3  Kg Tragkraft, ich bin mal gespannt)







Aber jetzt freu ich mich aufs Anfischen am Sonntag


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sooo die mono ist drauf, ist doch eine Tubertini Navy blue geworden. Die Preston gab´s leider nur auf 150 m Spulen, die Tubertini auf Großspulen. Da ich die genaue Schnurfassung der Rolle nicht kannte (Balzer Alegra MLF) wollten wir keine Experimente machen. Und das war die richtige Entscheidung. Herstellerangabe für die Rolle: 150 m 0,25er. Da hat der Chef vom Laden schon skeptisch gschaut und hat 0,22er Stärke vorgeschlagen. Derweil hab ich mich durch die Nubsies gewühlt.
> Sagt mal, da gibt´s ja hunderte von verschiedene, da könnte ich den ganzen Tag vor den Wänden stehen und wäre noch nicht fertig.  Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sehr hilfreich ist vom Hersteller, mattschwarze Nubsies auf schwarzem Untergrund zu präsentieren, braucht man ja ne Lupe um das zu erkennen.
> Und dann die Frage: wozu zum Teufel verwendet man dass in der Montage  Ganz im Ernst, teilweise hab ich geglaubt ich steh vor dem SM-Regal im Erotik-Shop.
> Aber back to Topic. Chef vom Laden kommt zu mir "also, von der 0,22 hab ich jetzt 110 m drauf bekommen." Ich so.
> Hat er gemeint, er macht sie nochmal runter und eine 0,20er drauf.
> Von  der sind jetzt 130 m drauf.
> Lektion aus der Gschicht: Vertraue niemals den Herstellerangaben. Die Frage ist nur, stimmen die Angaben von Balzer nicht oder übertreibt Tubertini masslos (ne 0,20er mit 5,3  Kg Tragkraft, ich bin mal gespannt)
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323122
> 
> Aber jetzt freu ich mich aufs Anfischen am Sonntag



Na denn mal viel Erfolg beim Anfischen hol ordentlich was rauß..


----------



## Tobias85

Ach Jungs, ich weiß nicht, wann ich zuletzt angeln war, ich glaube drei Wochen ist es schon her. Von der aktuellen Schönwetterperiode konnte ich gar nicht ausnutzen und selbst zum Ükel-Lesen hat die nur so zweimal pro Woche gereicht. Heute ist der letzte schöne Tag, morgen kommt der große Wetterumschwung und ich müsste gleich eigentlich bis in den späten Nachmittag in mäßig spannende Vorlesungen sitzen. Wir wissen doch alle, worauf das jetzt hinausläuft, oder? "Homeoffice" 

Die Frage ist nur, wo fahre ich hin und was mache ich da? Feedern? Kanal oder See? Oder Probier ich es auf Karpfen am See, Weiher oder Tümpel? Oder mit der Pin an den Bach? So viele Entscheidungen, die jetzt kurzfristig getroffen werden müssen.


Und erstmal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern der letzten Zeit, besonders an Georg zu seinem Schleien-Doppelschlag!


----------



## Kochtopf

@Racklinger vertraue nie etwas wo Balzer drauf steht würde ich empfehlen  ansonsten würden Bilder von den Nubbsies helfen um evtl deren nutzen erklären zu können - meist sind es gummiröhrchen o.ä. in denen man wirbel mit knoten versteckt

@Tobias85 ich würde einen entspannenden bräsigen Ansitz präferieren, eine "tote rute" auf Karpfen und eine Feeder/picker/match/float zum kurzweiligen zeitvertreib


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Racklinger vertraue nie etwas wo Balzer drauf steht würde ich empfehlen


über Balzer kann ich eigentlich nix schlechtes sagen, die Rolle lauft sauber, bremse ist einwandfrei. Hab ich zum Glück kein montagsmodell erwischt


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Racklinger  ansonsten würden Bilder von den Nubbsies helfen um evtl deren nutzen erklären zu können - meist sind es gummiröhrchen o.ä. in denen man wirbel mit knoten versteckt


wie gesagt, in den Verpackungen waren die schwer zu erkennen, schwarz auf schwarz oder dunkeloliv auf schwarz. Da ist nix mal kurz drüberfliegen


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 ich würde einen entspannenden bissigen Ansitz präferieren, eine "tote rute" auf Karpfen und eine Feeder/picker/match/float zum kurzweiligen zeitvertreib



Das ist wahrscheinlich am sinnvollsten. Vielleicht gehts erst mit Pose und toter Karpfenrute an den Tümpel und später nochmal an den richtigen See zum Feedern. Sind ja zum Glück noch fast 10 Stunden Tageslicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> über Balzer kann ich eigentlich nix schlechtes sagen, die Rolle lauft sauber, bremse ist einwandfrei. Hab ich zum Glück kein montagsmodell erwischt


Ich habe bei Balzer immer das Gefühl, mindestens 20 € mehr ausgeben zu müssen um eine ähnliche Qualität wie die meisten Mitbewerber zu bekommen, aber wenn du zufrieden bist passt es doch


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85: Danke für die netten Worte! Ich kann nur Kochtopf beipflichten und zu einer Doppelstrategie raten: eine „Großfischrute” als passive Rute und ne zweite, aktiv gefischte Rute. Ich hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit kleinen PVA-Säckchen an der passiven Rute gemacht.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: PVA hab ich zwar nicht, dachte aber an ein dickes Blei mit fest drum herumgeknetetem Futter. Also quasi "The Method" auf Karpfen (und Schleie). Oder gleich direkt unter überhängende Büsche legen und mit Mais pur anfüttern.


----------



## geomas

Heute kam endlich das Supa-Lite-Shelter.
Macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, eine Kleinigkeit werd ich selbst verbessern. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz des Teils.

Und dann ist mir heute noch eine günstige gebrauchte Picker zugelaufen.
4 superzarte Glasfaser-Spitzen (die beiden weicheren sind extrem sensibel). WG je nach Spitze angegeben mit 1/3/5/10g.
Ist ne relativ alte DAM Magic Carbon „Winckle-Picker” in 3m. Vollkorkgriff, Metall-Schieberollenhalter.
Kein Vergleich mit der ehemals sehr teuren Balzer Edition 2,70m (die ist von der Verarbeitung her locker 2 Klassen besser), die DAM verspricht aber dennoch Spaß beim Angeln mit winzigen Bombs oder einem Schrotblei am Link-Leger.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich das Supa-Lite-Shelter.
> Macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, eine Kleinigkeit werd ich selbst verbessern. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz des Teils.
> 
> Und dann ist mir heute noch eine günstige gebrauchte Picker zugelaufen.
> 4 superzarte Glasfaser-Spitzen (die beiden weicheren sind extrem sensibel). WG je nach Spitze angegeben mit 1/3/5/10g.
> Ist ne relativ alte DAM Magic Carbon „Winckle-Picker” in 3m. Vollkorkgriff, Metall-Schieberollenhalter.
> Kein Vergleich mit der ehemals sehr teuren Balzer Edition 2,70m (die ist von der Verarbeitung her locker 2 Klassen besser), die DAM verspricht aber dennoch Spaß beim Angeln mit winzigen Bombs oder einem Schrotblei am Link-Leger.


Klingt ganz nach einer guten, etwas älteren Silstar.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich das Supa-Lite-Shelter.
> Macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, eine Kleinigkeit werd ich selbst verbessern. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz des Teils.


Krasse Lieferzeiten 
Was wirst du denn verbessern? Ich als Besitzer des Teils habe da ein persönliches Interesse dran. Und Glückwunsch zur Rute, mit einem Dendro oder Tauwurm könntest du quasi mit der weichsten Spitze prima mit freier Leine fischen


----------



## Andal

Beim Stichwort feine Picker muss ich sofort an Juniabende und den Seebrucker Yachthafen am Chiemseeauslauf denken. Deftige Rotaugen und sehr stattliche Mairenken, die sich im klaren Wasser stapelten. Picker und einzelne Maiskörner am 16er Haken... da konnte man zusehen, wie der Eimer voll wurde und dazwischen raubten lautstark die Rapfen.

Soll ja angeblich alles vorbei sein, weil mal wieder ein paar "Kollegen" die Stege und Segelboote so richtig eingesaut haben. Bullshit as usuall.


----------



## Kochtopf

Common baits vor 2 Tagen bestellt,, heute da - jetzt kann das pelletieren los gehen!  im Gegensatz zu einem alten Eintrag von iirc @Trollwut stimmen auch die Gewichte. Und es sind microswinger aus China gekommen, die einen guten Eindruck machen und deutlich dezenter als die Fuchsigen sind. Läuft!


----------



## phirania

Letzten schönen Tag noch mal genießen.


----------



## geomas

@phirania : sieht super aus, Deine Angelstelle - Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Angel-Haack hat schon schnell verschickt, das Paket hing wirklich ewig bei der Post ab (seit Gründonnerstag lag es in Neustrelitz rum, gestern wurde dann die Zustellung abgebrochen und heute kam es). 
Die „Verbesserung” am Shelter ist präziser formuliert eine Nacharbeit (eine der eingebauten seitlichen Sturmstangen ist minimal zu lang und muß gekürzt werden - ich will nur das Shelter deswegen nicht reklamieren).


Die DAM WincklePicker wird sicher Spaß machen, auch wenn die weichsten Spitzen so sensibel sind, daß ich keinen Sinn darin sehe. 
Hier ziehen auch die kleinsten Plötz oder Ukelei ne 1,5oz-Spitze krumm.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Letzten schönen Tag noch mal genießen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323149
> Anhang anzeigen 323150
> Anhang anzeigen 323151


Schicke Bilder und super Angel.Geile Angelstelle hast du Kalle.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

War heute auch noch mal los. Zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr an der Oste. Die ist ja als 1a Zandergewässer bekannt. Und ne richtig gute Nahrungsgrundlage haben die Räuber auch. Der Fluss ist voll mit Friedfisch. Habe in zwei Stunden ein Duzend Güstern sowie einige Brassen bis 45 cm gefangen. Gefischt  habe ich im tidenabhängigen Teil, unterhalb von Bremervörde. Und ich hatte auch wieder mein Evezett--Futter ( von der Stippermesse) und das flüssige Hanfaroma am Start. Das Zeug ist der Kracher. Nur die Rute, mit der ich heute gefischt habe, war nicht wirklich sder Bringer. Kennt jemand von Euch die Black Jack Ultra Heavy Feeder  von Balzer. Die feinste Spitze hat 4 Oz (!). Fast schon ein Knüppel, Fehlbisse von Kleinfisch bekommt man gar nicht mit. Ich dachte in der harten Tidenströmung wäre der Stock passend. Maximal 1 Oz wäre aber definitiv die bessere Wahl gewesen. Egal, ich habe gut gefangen, hatte wieder mal eindrucksvolle Naturerlebnisse und die fliegende Kamera war auch wieder danei. Einige Bilder liefere ich morgen nach. Ist schon spät und um halb 6 geht der Wecker.


----------



## Hering 58

Nah denn mal Petri.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die feinste Spitze hat 4 Oz (!). Fast schon ein Knüppel


Ist ja nicht schlecht so eine starke Spitze zu haben, aber eben nicht nur so eine! 

Mußt Du wohl auch nach Ausbaualternativen für suchen, ich arbeite mich da gerade Stück für Stück in die Methodik und Bemaßung der Picker-/Feederspitzen ein.
Die Picker-/Feederspitzen - oz-Angaben haben auf jeden Fall nichts mit den sonstigen Ruten-WG Angaben in oz gemein.
Ob der Faktor 16* wie bei den TC (TestCurve) Angaben gilt, weiß ich noch nicht so recht.

16* 1 oz = 16* 28,35 g = 453,60g = 1lb  

1 lb Testcurve korrespondiert ungefähr mit 1oz WG
4 oz "Feeder" Curve = 4/16 lb TC = 1/4 lb TC korrespondiert ungefähr mit 1/4 oz WG = 7g


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Common baits vor 2 Tagen bestellt,, heute da - jetzt kann das pelletieren los gehen!  im Gegensatz zu einem alten Eintrag von iirc @Trollwut stimmen auch die Gewichte. Und es sind microswinger aus China gekommen, die einen guten Eindruck machen und deutlich dezenter als die Fuchsigen sind. Läuft!



Hast du nen Link, por favore?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Finde ich klasse! Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, Nordlichtangler..


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> und das flüssige Hanfaroma am Start.


Petri @Wuemmehunter . Da hast du ja wieder ordentlich gut gegangen. Flüssiges Hanfaroma... davon habe ich noch nie was gehört. Hoffe, die Fische werden davon nicht high.  Scheint aber gut zu sein bei deinem Ergebnis.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

So, bei mir liefs heute mal wieder nicht so glatt. Weder beim Feedern noch auf die tote Rute gabs einen Biss. Während ich das Futter angerührt und die Rute montiert hab, hatte ich noch ne Rute mit Wurm an der Pose draussen. Beim einholen folgte dann ein Hecht, der den Wurm oder die Pose bis vor meine Füße verfolgt hat - immerhin Fisch gesehen. 

Und im Laden hab ich mir gleich noch ein paar Crystal Loafer mitgenommen, damit ich nach dem Verlust meiner Avonpose vor einiger Zeit endlich wieder mit der Pin losziehen kann.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link, por favore?


€ 6,64  30%OFF | 2pcs Bite Alarms Carp Fishing Hangers Bobbins Swingers Indicators
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Mb5whL2


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Beim einholen folgte dann ein Hecht, der den Wurm oder die Pose bis vor meine Füße verfolgt hat - immerhin Fisch gesehen.


Das ist mir schon oft bei blinkern passiert. Immer sehr ärgerlich. Da guckt man immer blöd aus der Wäsche.


----------



## Tobias85

Gut schauen die aus, Dankeschön!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> € 6,64  30%OFF | 2pcs Bite Alarms Carp Fishing Hangers Bobbins Swingers Indicators
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Mb5whL2


Du bist ja mächtig am aufrüsten. Wenn wir beide mal wieder losziehen, werde ich wohl das nachsehen haben.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon oft bei blinkern passiert. Immer sehr ärgerlich. Da guckt man immer blöd aus der Wäsche.



Ach, da ist eh noch Schonzeit bis Juni. Aber jetzt weiß ich zumindest, dass ich es dort dann mal versuchen sollte.


----------



## Jason

Bis Juni hat der Hecht bei euch Schonzeit. Bei uns war am 15.04. Ende der Schonzeit. Warum ist das so unterschiedlich?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri @Wuemmehunter . Da hast du ja wieder ordentlich gut gegangen. Flüssiges Hanfaroma... davon habe ich noch nie was gehört. Hoffe, die Fische werden davon nicht high.  Scheint aber gut zu sein bei deinem Ergebnis.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das mit dem Hanf funktioniert in einer anderen Reihenfolge. Zuerst tunkt man den Haken in das Hanfzeug und wirft aus. Wenn das wirkt, wälzen sich die Fische ganz laaangsam in den Futtereimer.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bis Juni hat der Hecht bei euch Schonzeit. Bei uns war am 15.04. Ende der Schonzeit. Warum ist das so unterschiedlich?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wir haben noch bis einschließlich Ende Mai Frühjahrsschonzeit... totales Kunstköderverbot.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du bist ja mächtig am aufrüsten. Wenn wir beide mal wieder losziehen, werde ich wohl das nachsehen haben.


Das sind kompesationskäufe weil ich völlig unterangelt bin  Technik fängt keinen Fisch, der Angler tut es


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Wir haben noch bis einschließlich Ende Mai Frühjahrsschonzeit... totales Kunstköderverbot.


Ich wohne in Hessen. Auf meinem Fischereischein hat der der Hecht Schonzeit vom 01.02.-15.04. Warum ist das von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden? @Tobias85 aus welchem BL kommst du?


----------



## Jason

Ist den die Laichzeit, jetzt mal auf den Hecht bezogen, verschieden?


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Hessen. Auf meinem Fischereischein hat der der Hecht Schonzeit vom 01.02.-15.04. Warum ist das von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden? @Tobias85 aus welchem BL kommst du?


Weil eben Fischereirecht Landessache ist. Jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Denke mal, dass sie hier in RLP mit der Frühjahrsschonzeit die Wandersalmoniden in der Ahr, Wied, Lahn u.s.w. schützen wollen. Aber wir dürfen ja angeln. Nur eben keine Kunstköder, Köderfische und Fischteile...


----------



## Kochtopf

Das kann durchaus gewässerspezifisch sein aber da wir in einem föderalistischen System leben ist fischerei Ländersache und ich glaube da geht es eher um pi mal Daumen


----------



## phirania

Petri noch an Alle Fänger...
Bei uns NRW ist der Hecht ab Mittwoch 1. 5. wieder auf...


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

ich bin grad vom ersten Aalansitz zurück -1001 Fehlbisse in samtiger Nacht. Inzwischen bin ich etwas beruhigt, und glaube das nur die wenigsten auf den schlangengleichen Zielfisch zurückzuführen sind. Ein wunderschöner, prächtiger Barsch, sicher über 30, wie ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr fing, hat mit entschneidert, aber nur pro forma, biss er doch während des Einholens auf den Tauwurm: Das ist knapp vor quergehakt. Ich hoffe es war ihm eine Lehre. Schon seltsam: Hätte der selbe Taui an einer Pose gehangen, und wäre ich nicht auf Aal aus gewesen, dann wärs um den Barsch geschehen gewesen, kurzer Prozess, Fell über die Ohren, etwas Mehl, etwas Butter, als köstliche Abendgabe für die Missus. 
Die Ärmste muss ohnehin leiden, denn meine österliche Rotpunktdöbelei mit der Fliege war ebenfalls völlig ergebnislos -selbstverschuldet-  allerdings hat mich an zwei Tagen eine kleine Bachforelle so ausdauernd und listig geärgert und vernatzt, das ich nicht gänzlich enttäuscht bin. Ganze Fliegendose rauf und runter probiert, das Fischlein hat nur gegrinst-aber immer wenn ich gehen wollte ists noch einmal höhnisch gestiegen. Nun ja, man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben...

Und dann noch ein dickes Petri an alle die gefangen Haben und meine Solidarität für alle Mit-Schneider, ich kann mkich nur entschuldigen, das ich die Ükelei zur Zeit etwas vernachlässigen muss, ick geloobe Bessarung!

herzliche Grüße,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

@jason 1: Grenzgebiet Niedersachsen/NRW, der Verein hat Gewässer in beiden Bundesländern. In allen niedersächsischen Gewässern dürfen wir ab 1. Mai, in denen in NRW erst ab 1. Juni, dafür ist der Hecht in NRW im Winter noch zwei Wochen länger frei. Daher schätze ich, dass es sich dabei tatsächlich um die allgemeinen Schonzeiten der Fischereigesetze NRW bzw. NDS handelt.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : Petri heil und vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht!

@Nordlichtangler : danke für Deine Rechenbeispiele. Die Verbindung Ruten-Testkurve und WG kann ich so in etwa nachvollziehen. Die oz-Angaben der Feedertips lassen meiner Meinung nach (und wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe auch Deiner Meinung nach) keinen Rückschluß auf das WG zu. Es gibt je durchaus „zarte” Ruten, die mit nicht ganz so zarten Feederspitzen geliefert werden und andererseits schon ziemliche Weitwurf-Feederrruten, die mit sensiblen Tips kommen.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : Petri zum Stachelritter! Daß er während des Einholens gebissen hat ist schon okay. Sonst wären ja auch Ükel, die auf Grundangelköder „on the drop” beißen und ähnliche Fänge verwerflich und so päpstlich sollten wir nicht denken...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : Petri heil und vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht!
> 
> @Nordlichtangler : danke für Deine Rechenbeispiele. Die Verbindung Ruten-Testkurve und WG kann ich so in etwa nachvollziehen. Die oz-Angaben der Feedertips lassen meiner Meinung nach (und wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe auch Deiner Meinung nach) keinen Rückschluß auf das WG zu. Es gibt je durchaus „zarte” Ruten, die mit nicht ganz so zarten Feederspitzen geliefert werden und andererseits schon ziemliche Weitwurf-Feederrruten, die mit sensiblen Tips kommen.


Ich kenne es halt so, dass man eine 1 oz. Spitze verwendet, wenn man auch 1 oz. Blei benötigt. Mit der Faustregel fährt man so weit nicht schlecht, auch wenn es saudumm aussieht, wenn man an einer 150 gr. Rute so ein Spitzlein fischt, weil halt die Rute selber schon ein Brett ist.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kenne es halt so, dass man eine 1 oz. Spitze verwendet, wenn man auch 1 oz. Blei benötigt. Mit der Faustregel fährt man so weit nicht schlecht, auch wenn es saudumm aussieht, wenn man an einer 150 gr. Rute so ein Spitzlein fischt, weil halt die Rute selber schon ein Brett ist.



Dann hab ich bislang oft zu kräftige Spitzen benutzt. 

Typischerweise hab ich ja nur 10-15g-Körbchen oder noch leichtere Bombs an den Ruten und nutze dann je nach Wind die kräftigere oder zartere Spitze. Bei 2 meiner Ruten sind das 1,5 und 1 oz.
Die Bißanzeige ist dennoch ausreichend sensibel. Bin schon gespannt, wie sich die alte DAM-Picker mit ihren teilweise extrem feinen Spitzen macht. Den weicheren der vier mitgelieferten Spitzen wed ich noch nicht mal den leichtesten Korb zumuten.


----------



## Andal

Aus dem Grund decke ich auch ungern alles mit einer dann meistens zu derben Feederrute ab. Und das mit den Spitzen ist halt auch so eine Sache. Die Länge, das Material, alles spielt da mit rein.

Am liebsten für leichte Anwendungen ist mir meine Fox Specialist 12 ft. 1.00 lbs. Die hat zwar eine 2 oz. Glasspitze, fest eingesetzt, ist aber auch bei 2 oz. reinem Wurfgewicht noch zu gebrauchen und muss auch keinen dicken Überraschungen scheuen. Biegekurve 1A. Aber dafür ist diese Spitze auch um locker 40% länger als die üblichen Einsteckspitzen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Und dann ist mir heute noch eine günstige gebrauchte Picker zugelaufen.
> 4 superzarte Glasfaser-Spitzen (die beiden weicheren sind extrem sensibel). WG je nach Spitze angegeben mit 1/3/5/10g.
> Ist ne relativ alte DAM Magic Carbon „Winckle-Picker” in 3m. Vollkorkgriff, Metall-Schieberollenhalter.
> Kein Vergleich mit der ehemals sehr teuren Balzer Edition 2,70m (die ist von der Verarbeitung her locker 2 Klassen besser), die DAM verspricht aber dennoch Spaß beim Angeln mit winzigen Bombs oder einem Schrotblei am Link-Leger.



Sehr interessant, könntest du uns noch Fotos der Rute zeigen? 
War die DAM Magic Serie nicht aus den 90ern und etwas hochwertiger?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So geschätzte Ükels, ich hatte ja noch einige Fotos vom gestrigen Angeln an der Oste angekündigt. Der Fluss ist durchaus anspruchsvoll. Die Oste ist ein durch das Elbe-Weser-Dreieck mäandernder Gezeitenfluss. Damit der Fluss sich nicht zu viel Land nimmt, werden viele der bis zu fünf Meter tiefen Außenkurven mit „Kamelhöckern“ (winzige Buhnen) sowie Pfählen und Stackbusch gesichert. Letzteres wird um die Pfähle geflochten. Ist natürlich nicht für die Ewigkeit (nicht einmal für eine kleine Ewigkeit) und sorgt, wenn es sich denn wieder gelöst hat, für reichlich Hänger. Um meine Korbverluste auf ein Minimum zu beschränken, lote ich meine Angelstelle vorher gründlich aus. Überhaupt wird im gezeitenabhängigen Teil der Oste durch die ständig wechselnde Strömungsrichtung viel Schmodder hin- und hergeschoben. Es empfiehlt sich also beim Setup der Montagen alles ein bis zwei Nummer solider auszulegen. Da der Fluss ziemlich trübe ist, dürfte das die Fische kaum stören. Ich fische mit einem 50-Gramm-Korb. Der bleibt zwar in der Strömung nicht liegen, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen ist ein bewegter Köder besser. Aufgrund der Gezeiten ist in der Oste alles in Bewegung. Ein fixierter Köder dürfte eher Misstrauen hervorrufen.

Auf die Oste gekommen bin ich im vergangenen Jahr. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen, der das Gewässer gepachtet hat, gibt für einen schlanken Taler (20 Euro) im Jahr Lizenzen für Angler aus Mitgliedsvereinen aus. Die meisten haben es hier auf Zander abgesehen,  so ist man als Friedfischangler in der Schonzeit fast allein am Fluss. Dass man in der Oste richtig gut fängt, hatte ich gestern ja schon geschrieben. Aber aufgrund der dünnen Besiedlung in der Region lässt sich auch viel beobachten. Gegenüber meiner am häufigsten genutzten Angelstelle befindet sich eine so genannte Pütte. Pütten sind Bereiche, die bei jeder Tide voll- und wieder leerlaufen und bei Hochwassern als Aufnahmefläche für die Wassermassen dienen. In „meiner“ Pütte stehen zahlreiche abgestorbene Pappeln, die als Standplatz bei Vögeln sehr beliebt sind. Gestern saßen erst ein Haufen Störche darin, später haben die Seidenreiher die Bäume für sich okkupiert. Und einen Seeadler konnte ich dort auch schon mehrfach beobachten. Die Vögel sind dort, weil sich die Fische ebenfalls gerne in den Pütten aufhalten. Wenn sie mit steigendem Wasser reinkommen, sind sie natürlich eine leichte Beute für die Vögel.

Abschließend noch einige Worte zum Hanfaroma, das ich mir auf einem Angelflohmarkt für nen Euro gekauft habe. Das Zeug kommt von Top Secret und gehört zu den Strong Attack Flüssigkeitsemulsionen. Einen halben Liter der Sorte Hemp gibt es zum regulären Kurs von 5,5 €. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der Droge sind absolut positiv. Ein Blick in meine Fangbücher hat gezeigt, dass ich an den gleichen Stellen deutlich mehr Fische mit Hemp gefangen habe, als ohne.

Das Hanfsamen ein Bringer sind, hat ja schon Jens Bursell in seinem Buch „Specimen Hunting“ (sehr empfehlenswertes Buch!) hervorgehoben. Er schreibt: „ … Hanfsamen verfügen über die unübertroffene Fähigkeit, jeden Friedfisch in kürzester Zeit zum Amoklauf zu treiben.“ Ich würde es sicherlich anders formulieren, aber im Ergebnis hat es Bursell auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich setze meinem Grundfutter fast immer gedünsteten Hanf zu. Aber die Wirkung des Flüssigaromas scheint diese Wirkung noch einmal zu steigern. Wenn mein halber Liter verbraucht ist, werde ich mir sicher ein frisches Fläschchen besorgen. Nun ist es doch wieder etwas länger geworden. Ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht gelangweilt.

Anbei noch einige Bilder vom gestrigen Tag. Auf der Luftaufnahme kann man die Pütte sehen und das Bild mit den vielen Pfählen zeigt die Uferbesfestigung mit Stackbusch bei Niedrigwasser.


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter:  Mir fehlen die Worte.

LG Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber Wuemme, ich darf dich doch Wuemme nennen? - herzlichen Dank für die erhellenden Zeilen und Petri Heil zu deinem Fischzug! Meine Erfahrungen mit Hanf haben, zumindest als Partikelköder, beim Angeln nicht überzeugt. Andererseits war der Hanf aus dem Fressnapf wohl nicht ganz frisch und es trieb nach einwecken etc. noch ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Körner auf. Aber die TS Sauce scheint ja der heiße scheiß zu sein, ich werde mir das mal angucken.

@Minimax Petri zum Punkerdöbel! Schade dass es mit einem Schlängler nicht geklappt hat aber derzeit beißen sie einfach bescheiden vorsichtig, unso schöner dass du nicht als Schneiderlein die Heimreise antreten müsstest. 
Ich recherchiere nebenbei seit unserem Telefonat, wie in animistischen Religionsgemeinschaften Taboobrüche geahndet werden, in der Hoffnung die Fulle zu besänftigen um wieder Anglerglück auf meiner Seite zu haben, aber noch bin ich für Menschenopfer nicht verzweifelt genug.




Noch


----------



## Forelle74

Sehr schöner Bericht @Wuemmehunter .
Das mit dem Hanf kann ich bestätigen.
Eine meiner liebsten Futterzutaten.
@Kochtopf :
Ich kauf den Hanf auch im Zoo oder Gartenmarkt zu 3€/kg.
Ich koche den Hanf ca. 20-30 Minuten.
Dann in Weckgläser füllen.
Mit Sud auffüllen.
Das hält einige Zeit.
Nach ca 24h gehen ca.90% der Körner unter.
Schwimmende kannst ja vor gebrauch abschöpfen.
Mit dem Hanfsud und den Körnern mische ich dann das Futter an.

Das klappt mega.
Mit dem Zeug kann man auch sparsamer umgehen.
Das erzeugt einen richtigen Fressrausch.
Auch Karpfen stehen da voll drauf.
Lockt halt auch viel kleine Fische an.

Vor allem Rotaugen,Federn und Brassen.
Hab am Rand der Futterplätze heuer auch schon Schleien gefangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht @Wuemmehunter .
> Das mit dem Hanf kann ich bestätigen.
> Eine meiner liebsten Futterzutaten.
> @Kochtopf :
> Ich kauf den Hanf auch im Zoo oder Gartenmarkt zu 3€/kg.
> Ich koche den Hanf ca. 20-30 Minuten.
> Dann in Weckgläser füllen.
> Mit Sud auffüllen.
> Das hält einige Zeit.
> Mit dem Hanfsud und den Körnern mische ich dann das Futter an.
> 
> Das klappt mega.
> Mit dem Zeug kann man auch sparsamer umgehen.
> Das erzeugt einen richtigen Fressrausch.
> Auch Karpfen stehen da voll drauf.
> Lockt halt auch viel kleine Fische an.
> 
> Vor allem Rotaugen,Federn und Brassen.
> Hab am Rand der Futterplätze heuer auch schon Schleien gefangen.


So habe ich es auch gemacht aber konnte keine nennenswerten Unterschiede feststellen  wie gesagt viele Körner trieben auch nach langem Kochen und einkochen auf, vielleicht war de rhanf dann drüber, keine ahnung


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nun tickt ja jedes Gewässer anders und da.ich nahezu ausschließlich in Flüssen unterwegs bin, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob der Hanf auftreibt. Meine Zubereitung ist eher simpler Natur: Ein Becher Hanfkörner in ein Thermobecher füllen, kochendes Wasser rein, Deckel rauf, fertig. Wenn ich am Wasser das Futter ansetze kommt alles ins Futter.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich recherchiere nebenbei seit unserem Telefonat, wie in animistischen Religionsgemeinschaften Taboobrüche geahndet werden, in der Hoffnung die Fulle zu besänftigen um wieder Anglerglück auf meiner Seite zu haben, aber noch bin ich für Menschenopfer nicht verzweifelt genug.



Zählt Sarah Jane für dich als Mensch?


@Wuemmehunter: Danke für die interessante und detaillierte Gewässerbeschreibung. Sowas finde ich immer wunderbar, kann man sich doch viel besser in die Rahmenbedingungen beim Angeln hineinversetzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Zählt Sarah Jane für dich als Mensch?


Also also also also wirklich, Tobias! Lass die sweet sexy Lady aus dem Spiel!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So geschätzte Ükels, ich hatte ja noch einige Fotos vom gestrigen Angeln an der Oste angekündigt. Der Fluss ist durchaus anspruchsvoll. Die Oste ist ein durch das Elbe-Weser-Dreieck mäandernder Gezeitenfluss. Damit der Fluss sich nicht zu viel Land nimmt, werden viele der bis zu fünf Meter tiefen Außenkurven mit „Kamelhöckern“ (winzige Buhnen) sowie Pfählen und Stackbusch gesichert. Letzteres wird um die Pfähle geflochten. Ist natürlich nicht für die Ewigkeit (nicht einmal für eine kleine Ewigkeit) und sorgt, wenn es sich denn wieder gelöst hat, für reichlich Hänger. Um meine Korbverluste auf ein Minimum zu beschränken, lote ich meine Angelstelle vorher gründlich aus. Überhaupt wird im gezeitenabhängigen Teil der Oste durch die ständig wechselnde Strömungsrichtung viel Schmodder hin- und hergeschoben. Es empfiehlt sich also beim Setup der Montagen alles ein bis zwei Nummer solider auszulegen. Da der Fluss ziemlich trübe ist, dürfte das die Fische kaum stören. Ich fische mit einem 50-Gramm-Korb. Der bleibt zwar in der Strömung nicht liegen, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen ist ein bewegter Köder besser. Aufgrund der Gezeiten ist in der Oste alles in Bewegung. Ein fixierter Köder dürfte eher Misstrauen hervorrufen.
> 
> Auf die Oste gekommen bin ich im vergangenen Jahr. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen, der das Gewässer gepachtet hat, gibt für einen schlanken Taler (20 Euro) im Jahr Lizenzen für Angler aus Mitgliedsvereinen aus. Die meisten haben es hier auf Zander abgesehen,  so ist man als Friedfischangler in der Schonzeit fast allein am Fluss. Dass man in der Oste richtig gut fängt, hatte ich gestern ja schon geschrieben. Aber aufgrund der dünnen Besiedlung in der Region lässt sich auch viel beobachten. Gegenüber meiner am häufigsten genutzten Angelstelle befindet sich eine so genannte Pütte. Pütten sind Bereiche, die bei jeder Tide voll- und wieder leerlaufen und bei Hochwassern als Aufnahmefläche für die Wassermassen dienen. In „meiner“ Pütte stehen zahlreiche abgestorbene Pappeln, die als Standplatz bei Vögeln sehr beliebt sind. Gestern saßen erst ein Haufen Störche darin, später haben die Seidenreiher die Bäume für sich okkupiert. Und einen Seeadler konnte ich dort auch schon mehrfach beobachten. Die Vögel sind dort, weil sich die Fische ebenfalls gerne in den Pütten aufhalten. Wenn sie mit steigendem Wasser reinkommen, sind sie natürlich eine leichte Beute für die Vögel.
> 
> Abschließend noch einige Worte zum Hanfaroma, das ich mir auf einem Angelflohmarkt für nen Euro gekauft habe. Das Zeug kommt von Top Secret und gehört zu den Strong Attack Flüssigkeitsemulsionen. Einen halben Liter der Sorte Hemp gibt es zum regulären Kurs von 5,5 €. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der Droge sind absolut positiv. Ein Blick in meine Fangbücher hat gezeigt, dass ich an den gleichen Stellen deutlich mehr Fische mit Hemp gefangen habe, als ohne.
> 
> Das Hanfsamen ein Bringer sind, hat ja schon Jens Bursell in seinem Buch „Specimen Hunting“ (sehr empfehlenswertes Buch!) hervorgehoben. Er schreibt: „ … Hanfsamen verfügen über die unübertroffene Fähigkeit, jeden Friedfisch in kürzester Zeit zum Amoklauf zu treiben.“ Ich würde es sicherlich anders formulieren, aber im Ergebnis hat es Bursell auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich setze meinem Grundfutter fast immer gedünsteten Hanf zu. Aber die Wirkung des Flüssigaromas scheint diese Wirkung noch einmal zu steigern. Wenn mein halber Liter verbraucht ist, werde ich mir sicher ein frisches Fläschchen besorgen. Nun ist es doch wieder etwas länger geworden. Ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht gelangweilt.
> 
> Anbei noch einige Bilder vom gestrigen Tag. Auf der Luftaufnahme kann man die Pütte sehen und das Bild mit den vielen Pfählen zeigt die Uferbesfestigung mit Stackbusch bei Niedrigwasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323155
> Anhang anzeigen 323156
> Anhang anzeigen 323157
> Anhang anzeigen 323158
> Anhang anzeigen 323159



Top
Schöner Bericht schönes Gewässer.
Landschaft und Bilder ich mag das sehr...


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also also also also wirklich, Tobias! Lass die sweet sexy Lady aus dem Spiel!



Drastische Sitationen, drastische Maßnahmen und so...  Aber dass eine treue Seele wie du die Gute niemals opfern würdest stand für mich auch nie zur Diskussion.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Drastische Sitationen, drastische Maßnahmen und so...  Aber dass eine treue Seele wie du die Gute niemals opfern würdest stand für mich auch nie zur Diskussion.


Vermutlich versenke ich einen Mitükel in der Weser mit rituellen Gesängen etc., du bist mit deinem Vorschlag ein paar Plätze rauf gerutscht im Ranking


----------



## Tobias85

Mal ne Baggerseefrage: Ich tu mich ja derzeit offenbar sehr schwer, die Rotbrassenfedern etc zu finden. Viele meiner Seen fallen am Ufer relativ konstant und nicht besonders steil ab und haben den Fuß der Kante erst in +/- 2,5-3 m eine Kante. Diese Stellen suche ich derzeit meistens, bin dort aber irgendwie nicht so erfolgreich. Klar, bei dem Wetter sollte es auch flacher laufen, aber flach gibts keine Kanten, sondern flacher wäre mitten auf den gleichmäßig abfallenden Kanten. Lohnt es sich dennoch, dot mal zu Angeln? Halten sich die Rotaugen auch mal mitten über der abfallenden Kante auf?


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vermutlich versenke ich einen Mitükel in der Weser mit rituellen Gesängen etc., du bist mit deinem Vorschlag ein paar Plätze rauf gerutscht im Ranking



Zumindest noch noch auf Platz 1...


----------



## phirania

Nicht nur für Fische..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ist den die Laichzeit, jetzt mal auf den Hecht bezogen, verschieden?


Das Problem ist nicht der Hecht, sondern der (doofe) Zander.
Weil eben die Zander in ihrer Laichzeit besonders schutzbedürftig sind, die nestverteidigenden Männchen auf Adrenalin.
Also verlängert sich dort wo Zander auch im Fokus der Bewirtschafter ist, die Schutzzeit mal eben als Hecht+Zander. 
Das ist dann bei mir in den Vereinen 15.05. 

Für den Hechtangler saublöd, zumal Zander eben in meiner Wertung keine sportlich relevanten Fische, sondern nur Bratfische sind.
Die kommen anglerisch noch hinter Brassen, also Platz ganz hinten !


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo liebe Ükels, ich verabschiede mich mal in eine Urlaubswoche. Da werde ich nicht viel zum schreiben kommen, so viel zu tun (Anfischen, Fischerfest, Garten... wer sagt, dass der Urlaub der Erholung dienen soll )
Allen ein dickes Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mahlzeit Freunde!
Ich bin gerade zurück vom Wasser und habe ein paar Tage specimen hunting auf den edelsten aller Weißfische hinter mir. 

Leider werden die Ükels hier allgemein anscheinend nur bis 16cm lang.
Bis ich heute endlich den Ükel-Methusalix meines Flüsschensd zu einem Foto überreden konnte.
Stolze 19cm brachte der Riese unter den Zwergen ans Band. 

Ansonsten gab es noch einen knackigen Brachsen und einige dicke Plötzen und Rotfedern.
(Bilder in IG)

Döbel waren heute erstaunlicherweise nicht dabei.
Liegt vllt. an den aufziehenden Gewitterwolken?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein erster Versuch auf Karauschen vorgestern blieb, bis auf einen kleinen Karpfen, leider erfolglos.
Aber schön war es trotzdem....


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Nicht nur für Fische..


WOHAHHH.....jetzt hab ich wieder diesen Werbejingle im Ohr


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Nicht nur für Fische..


Leider unbrauchbar weil schwimmend  wobei... auf Rotfedern und Lauben...


----------



## Andal

Hanf hat halt auf die magenlosen Cypriniden eine kolossale Wirkung. Dünnschiss! Und wer trotz allem Fressen immer noch einen leeren Bauch hat, der frisst weiter. Das ist zwar nicht ganz fair. Aber ich denke mal, Fisch und Angler tun sich auf der Ebene keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hanf hat halt auf die magenlosen Cypriniden eine kolossale Wirkung. Dünnschiss! Und wer trotz allem Fressen immer noch einen leeren Bauch hat, der frisst weiter. Das ist zwar nicht ganz fair. Aber ich denke mal, Fisch und Angler tun sich auf der Ebene keinen Abbruch.


Ich sag mal so, dass verschiedene Feldstudien durchaus belegen, dass Hanfprodukte Hunger machen können


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mal ne Baggerseefrage: Ich tu mich ja derzeit offenbar sehr schwer, die Rotbrassenfedern etc zu finden. Viele meiner Seen fallen am Ufer relativ konstant und nicht besonders steil ab und haben den Fuß der Kante erst in +/- 2,5-3 m eine Kante. Diese Stellen suche ich derzeit meistens, bin dort aber irgendwie nicht so erfolgreich. Klar, bei dem Wetter sollte es auch flacher laufen, aber flach gibts keine Kanten, sondern flacher wäre mitten auf den gleichmäßig abfallenden Kanten. Lohnt es sich dennoch, dot mal zu Angeln? Halten sich die Rotaugen auch mal mitten über der abfallenden Kante auf?


Die großen Fange ich meist in den tieferen Regionen.
Aber ne Rinne,Kante etc.
Sind schon generell einen Versuch wert.
Ich hab schon öfter größere Löcher oder Rinnen mit Loten gefunden .
Das sind feine Hot Spots.


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, dass verschiedene Feldstudien durchaus belegen, dass Hanfprodukte Hunger machen können


das habe ich auch schon mal .......  irgendow gelesen


----------



## Tobias85

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die großen Fange ich meist in den tieferen Regionen.
> Aber ne Rinne,Kante etc.
> Sind schon generell einen Versuch wert.
> Ich hab schon öfter größere Löcher oder Rinnen mit Loten gefunden .
> Das sind feine Hot Spots.



Also Grundsätzlich bekannt ist mir die Unterwasserstruktur (Tiefenkarten mit 40cm-Schritten). Da weiß ich grob, wo die Kanten unten enden, Rinnen sind da nirgends zu finden wo ich angele. daher die Frage, ob es auch mal mittig auf der gleichmäßig abfallenden Kante Sinn machen kann. Oder lohnt es wirklich nur am Fuß der Kante und in Rinnen und Löchern?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, dass verschiedene Feldstudien durchaus belegen, dass Hanfprodukte Hunger machen können


Kann ich durchaus so betätigen.


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon mal .......  irgendow gelesen





Andal schrieb:


> Kann ich durchaus so betätigen.


Wenn ich mich hier umschaue verstehe ich plötzlich wieso wir ansitzangler sind-
Spinnfischen ist was für Hektiker


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also Grundsätzlich bekannt ist mir die Unterwasserstruktur (Tiefenkarten mit 40cm-Schritten). Da weiß ich grob, wo die Kanten unten enden, Rinnen sind da nirgends zu finden wo ich angele. daher die Frage, ob es auch mal mittig auf der gleichmäßig abfallenden Kante Sinn machen kann. Oder lohnt es wirklich nur am Fuß der Kante und in Rinnen und Löchern?


Jetzt hab ichs gecheckt wo du genau meinst,sorry.
An solchen kanten hab ich in einem unseren Baggersehen gennerell gut Barsche gefangen.
Auch mittlere Rotaugen.
Da geht (von unten gesehen) von ca. 8,5 auf etwas unter sieben Metern ne Kante.
Da hab ich öfters die Hegene hintreiben lassen.
Folglich kamen die Bisse in ca Mitte der Kante.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich hier umschaue verstehe ich plötzlich wieso wir ansitzangler sind-
> Spinnfischen ist was für Hektiker


"Angling is a contemplatives man recreation"


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein erster Versuch auf Karauschen vorgestern blieb, bis auf einen kleinen Karpfen, leider erfolglos.
> Aber schön war es trotzdem....


Petri zum kleinen Karpfen, ein super Bild und gemütlich wie im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## phirania

Recht Windig am See


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn man mal den Dreck meines baustellenfahrzeuges außer acht lässt erkennt man, das ich a) sehr leicht durch eure Berichte beeinflussbar bin und b) langsam kein Taschengeld mehr haben dürfte. Die Baitbands von Matrix sind scheinbar aus Gold gefertigt, 100 Stück für 4,39, bei Ali für <1 EUR 

Aber da ich ursprünglich nicht an Pellets gedacht hatte bleibt keine Zeit für die Lieferzeiten aus China


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein erster Versuch auf Karauschen vorgestern blieb, bis auf einen kleinen Karpfen, leider erfolglos.
> Aber schön war es trotzdem....
> Das sieht man, Professor! Sieht nach einem sehr entspannten Tagesausklang ( oder war es ein Tagesbeginn?) Aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Wuemmehunter 
Es war die Abenddämmerung.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So geschätzte Ükels, ich hatte ja noch einige Fotos vom gestrigen Angeln an der Oste angekündigt. Der Fluss ist durchaus anspruchsvoll. Die Oste ist ein durch das Elbe-Weser-Dreieck mäandernder Gezeitenfluss. Damit der Fluss sich nicht zu viel Land nimmt, werden viele der bis zu fünf Meter tiefen Außenkurven mit „Kamelhöckern“ (winzige Buhnen) sowie Pfählen und Stackbusch gesichert. Letzteres wird um die Pfähle geflochten. Ist natürlich nicht für die Ewigkeit (nicht einmal für eine kleine Ewigkeit) und sorgt, wenn es sich denn wieder gelöst hat, für reichlich Hänger. Um meine Korbverluste auf ein Minimum zu beschränken, lote ich meine Angelstelle vorher gründlich aus. Überhaupt wird im gezeitenabhängigen Teil der Oste durch die ständig wechselnde Strömungsrichtung viel Schmodder hin- und hergeschoben. Es empfiehlt sich also beim Setup der Montagen alles ein bis zwei Nummer solider auszulegen. Da der Fluss ziemlich trübe ist, dürfte das die Fische kaum stören. Ich fische mit einem 50-Gramm-Korb. Der bleibt zwar in der Strömung nicht liegen, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen ist ein bewegter Köder besser. Aufgrund der Gezeiten ist in der Oste alles in Bewegung. Ein fixierter Köder dürfte eher Misstrauen hervorrufen.
> 
> Auf die Oste gekommen bin ich im vergangenen Jahr. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen, der das Gewässer gepachtet hat, gibt für einen schlanken Taler (20 Euro) im Jahr Lizenzen für Angler aus Mitgliedsvereinen aus. Die meisten haben es hier auf Zander abgesehen,  so ist man als Friedfischangler in der Schonzeit fast allein am Fluss. Dass man in der Oste richtig gut fängt, hatte ich gestern ja schon geschrieben. Aber aufgrund der dünnen Besiedlung in der Region lässt sich auch viel beobachten. Gegenüber meiner am häufigsten genutzten Angelstelle befindet sich eine so genannte Pütte. Pütten sind Bereiche, die bei jeder Tide voll- und wieder leerlaufen und bei Hochwassern als Aufnahmefläche für die Wassermassen dienen. In „meiner“ Pütte stehen zahlreiche abgestorbene Pappeln, die als Standplatz bei Vögeln sehr beliebt sind. Gestern saßen erst ein Haufen Störche darin, später haben die Seidenreiher die Bäume für sich okkupiert. Und einen Seeadler konnte ich dort auch schon mehrfach beobachten. Die Vögel sind dort, weil sich die Fische ebenfalls gerne in den Pütten aufhalten. Wenn sie mit steigendem Wasser reinkommen, sind sie natürlich eine leichte Beute für die Vögel.
> 
> Abschließend noch einige Worte zum Hanfaroma, das ich mir auf einem Angelflohmarkt für nen Euro gekauft habe. Das Zeug kommt von Top Secret und gehört zu den Strong Attack Flüssigkeitsemulsionen. Einen halben Liter der Sorte Hemp gibt es zum regulären Kurs von 5,5 €. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der Droge sind absolut positiv. Ein Blick in meine Fangbücher hat gezeigt, dass ich an den gleichen Stellen deutlich mehr Fische mit Hemp gefangen habe, als ohne.
> 
> Das Hanfsamen ein Bringer sind, hat ja schon Jens Bursell in seinem Buch „Specimen Hunting“ (sehr empfehlenswertes Buch!) hervorgehoben. Er schreibt: „ … Hanfsamen verfügen über die unübertroffene Fähigkeit, jeden Friedfisch in kürzester Zeit zum Amoklauf zu treiben.“ Ich würde es sicherlich anders formulieren, aber im Ergebnis hat es Bursell auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich setze meinem Grundfutter fast immer gedünsteten Hanf zu. Aber die Wirkung des Flüssigaromas scheint diese Wirkung noch einmal zu steigern. Wenn mein halber Liter verbraucht ist, werde ich mir sicher ein frisches Fläschchen besorgen. Nun ist es doch wieder etwas länger geworden. Ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht gelangweilt.
> 
> Anbei noch einige Bilder vom gestrigen Tag. Auf der Luftaufnahme kann man die Pütte sehen und das Bild mit den vielen Pfählen zeigt die Uferbesfestigung mit Stackbusch bei Niedrigwasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323155
> Anhang anzeigen 323156
> Anhang anzeigen 323157
> Anhang anzeigen 323158
> Anhang anzeigen 323159


@Wuemmehunter ich muss schon sagen, du bist ein cooler Typ. Sitzt am Wasser, bist am angeln und lässt nebenbei
noch eine Drohne steigen um uns später die schönen Luftaufnahmen zu präsentieren. Hut ab. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, dass verschiedene Feldstudien durchaus belegen, dass Hanfprodukte Hunger machen können




Fresskoma....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Jason: ja, das wird mich auch den einen oder anderen Fisch gekostet haben, wie ich hinterher an den zerkauten Maden feststellen durfte. Aber die Aufnahmen sind besonders für mich interessant, weil sie mich meine Hausgewässer aus einer neuen, und wie ich finde, sehr spannenden Perspektive sehen lassen. By the way, so ne Drohne macht fast alles allein. Und wenn der Sprit knapp wird kommt sie eigenständig zurück und landet, wo sie gestartet ist.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und wenn der Sprit knapp wird kommt sie eigenständig zurück und landet, wo sie gestartet ist.


@Wuemmehunter  Oh, da hast du dir ja schon eine vernünftige Drohne zugelegt. Stell die vor, der Sprit geht aus, und sie stürzt ins Wasser. Aber die ist doch elektrisch betrieben, oder?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ist leider nicht meine Drohne, sie gehört der Firma und sie  fliegt natürlich mit Hilfe von Akkus. Und, ganz wichtig, versichert ist sie auch, falls sie mal verloren geht.


----------



## Jason

Da werde ich aber auch mal meinen Chef fragen, ob er sich auch mal eine zulegt. Die kann er mir dann leihen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man mal den Dreck meines baustellenfahrzeuges außer acht lässt erkennt man, das ich a) sehr leicht durch eure Berichte beeinflussbar bin und b) langsam kein Taschengeld mehr haben dürfte. Die Baitbands von Matrix sind scheinbar aus Gold gefertigt, 100 Stück für 4,39, bei Ali für <1 EUR
> 
> Aber da ich ursprünglich nicht an Pellets gedacht hatte bleibt keine Zeit für die Lieferzeiten aus China


Bei so ner schönen Tüte (Brüller!) Hanf wirst Du keine Menschen- oder sonstige Opfer mehr bringen müssen. Der Hanf ist das Opfer, er wird Dir wieder einen vollen Kescher bescheren, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Petri Heil, Kochtopf.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter , @Professor Tinca und @phirania : danke für die stimmungsvollen Gewässerbilder!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei so ner schönen Tüte (Brüller!) Hanf wirst Du keine Menschen- oder sonstige Opfer mehr bringen müssen. Der Hanf ist das Opfer, er wird Dir wieder einen vollen Kescher bescheren, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Petri Heil, Kochtopf.


Petri dank, Wuemme! Morgen früh unvermittelt ein angelfenster bekommen. Überlege auf barbe zu feedern oder vielleicht mal zu schauen was an unseren Teichen so geht...
Mir juckt es ja mit die Pellets... und mit dem Hanf


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, könntest du uns noch Fotos der Rute zeigen?
> War die DAM Magic Serie nicht aus den 90ern und etwas hochwertiger?



Leider hab ich keinerlei Infos zur Historie der Rutenserie. Falls hier jemand alte Kataloge hat (späte 80er und 90er Jahre) - für Infos zu den „besseren” Friedfischruten der Firmen DAM, Balzer und so wäre ich dankbar. 



So, und jetzt ein kurzer Bericht und Bilder:
War heute Abend am Fluß nebenan, die Bedingungen waren okay (recht stark schwankender Pegel um unter normal), etwas Wind. 
Hatte die DAM Magic Carbon WincklePicker mit einer zugeflogenen Ninja 1003A bestückt und diese mit Shimano Aero Super Match in 3lb (0,14mm) bespult. Schnur und Rolle machen einen guten Eindruck.





Die günstig erstandene Rute hat deutliche Gebrauchsspuren, ist aber offenbar technisch okay.

Von den vier Glasfiber-Spitzen hatte ich die zweitstraffeste herausgesucht, da ich mit einem 10g-Microkörbchen und Liquidized Bread angreifen wollte.
Laut Rutenaufdruck ist die zweitstraffeste Tip für ein WG (oder „Härtegrad=Spitzen-Testkurve”??) von 5g vorgesehen. Dennoch schien sie mir „trocken” zu passen. 
Die beiden weichen Tips sind wirklich supersoft und denen möchte ich kein noch so kleines Futterkörbchen zumuten.
Die Spitzen selber sind nicht mit WG-Angaben oder Härtegraden versehen.

Am Wasser: extrem simple feste Seitenarm-Montage geknüpft, kurzes Vorfach aus 0,12er Schnur ran, einen vergleichsweise großen 12er LS-2210 angeknotet (zum Köder passend, die Fische scheint die Größe des Hakens nicht zu stören).
An das kurze feste Paternoster kam ein 10g-Micro-Swimfeeder, gefüllt mit Liquidized Bread, auf den Haken kam Breadpunch.

Erster Wurf: oha! Die Magic Carbon beförderte den kleinen Futterkorb deutlich weiter hinaus als meine Lieblingspicker, eine ältere und sehr hochwertig gemachte Balzer Edition 2,70m.
Die Spitze hat mit dem 10g-Korb wirklich gar keine Probleme gehabt - egal, was der Aufdruck auf der Rute vermuten ließ.
Es gab dann schnell einen Zupfer, ne Micro-Güster von geschätzt 11 oder 12cm hatte Bock auf Sandwichbrot.

Es gab dann noch die üblichen Plötz, Güstern, einen kleinen Aland.






Generell angelt sich die DAM Magic Carbon ganz anders als die von mir so geliebte Balzer Picker: deutlich mehr Power im Griffteil, weniger feinnervig. 
Dennoch ist die DAM weit davon entfernt, ein gefühlloser Prügel zu sein. Ich muß vielleicht mal beide Ruten abwechselnd fischen, um mir ein Bild im ganz direkten Vergleich machen zu können.
Die Balzer paßt gefühlt perfekt zu einer 3lb-Schnur, der DAM werde ich mal eine etwas stärkere Mono zumuten.

Die supersoften Spitzen werden bei Gelegenheit probiert. Vielleicht mit den leichtesten der Bombs oder einem einzelnen SSG-Bleischrot.





Die Länge von 3m ist ganz praktisch an Stellen mit Steinpackung.
Die hintere Rutenablage nutze ich ausschließlich zum Parken der Rute beim Beködern, Abhaken eines Fisches und nicht während des aktiven Angelns. Dann ruht das Griffende auf Oberschenkel oder Knie.
Als ich heute aufgebaut habe, war der Pegel deutlich höher (man siehts an den Steinen).


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zu den Fischen und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri geo! Ich habe auf Brot bisher ausschließlich Döbel gefangen, inner interessant zu sehen dass es bei weiten kein selektiver Köder ist


----------



## geomas

Brot rockt!

Im Ernst: es muß nur lange genug am Haken bleiben, um seine Fängigkeit unter Beweis stellen zu können.


----------



## Jason

Petri, super Bericht und tolle Bilder. Du bist auch ein Tüftler. Nichts unversucht lassen. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Brot rockt!
> 
> Im Ernst: es muß nur lange genug am Haken bleiben, um seine Fängigkeit unter Beweis stellen zu können.


Ja, das stimmt. Immer wieder kontrollieren ist Pflicht.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Immer wieder kontrollieren ist Pflicht.



Am besten regelmäßig einholen und neu beködern - wenn sich 5 Minuten nix getan hat, ist das Brot ohnehin superweich und übersteht kaum einen 2ten Wurf.
Notiz: Ich muß noch mal MagicBread probieren, das hält ja doch besser* als „konventionelles Sandwichbrot”.


*) sowohl am Haken als auch als Köder-Not-Vorrat


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Brot rockt! Im Ernst: es muß nur lange genug am Haken bleiben, um seine Fängigkeit unter Beweis stellen zu können.



Ja, wenn das Wörtchen Wenn nicht wär, dann käm ein "nur" alsbald daher. Als hypernervöser Ungeduldsmensch (Ren von Ren&Stimpy) hab ich auch vorbehalte gegen Brot: Aber Niemals gegen seine Fängigkeit und vor allem seine Vielseitigkeit- aber die Crux bleibt: Ist "Es" noch dran, oder fisch ich mit blankem Haken? Graeme Pullen empfiehlt fürs Trotten, eine Made auf den Schenkel zu ziehen und die FLocke drüberzukneten, so ist man niemals ganz ohne Köder. Klappte bei mir so auch gut mit Tulip: Wenn die kleinen Unhittable Bisse (Um nicht zu sagen Wxxxerbisse) kommen, weiss ich, der Hauptköder ist ab.

Oh, sorry @geomas : vielen Dank für Deine schönen Impressionen vom Wasser und das toll in Szene gesetzte Gerät!


----------



## geomas

^ ich bin ja meilenweit vom Typ „Wettfischer” alter Schule entfernt. Aber Match-typisches regelmäßiges Einholen, neu-Beködern, Auswerfen paßt gut zur Angelei mit Breadpunch. Und ein „An-Jiggen” vorm Einholen und Neubeködern provoziert häufig Bisse.
Ansonsten lasse ich die Köder je gerne mal im Wasser ruhen und kann diese Art der Angelei sehr genießen. Der Fluß nebenan ist dafür aber nicht geschaffen.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das Wörtchen Wenn nicht wär, dann käm ein "nur" alsbald daher. Als hypernervöser Ungeduldsmensch (Ren von Ren&Stimpy) hab ich auch vorbehalte gegen Brot: Aber Niemals gegen seine Fängigkeit und vor allem seine Vielseitigkeit- aber die Crux bleibt: Ist "Es" noch dran, oder fisch ich mit blankem Haken? Graeme Pullen empfiehlt fürs Trotten, eine Made auf den Schenkel zu ziehen und die FLocke drüberzukneten, so ist man niemals ganz ohne Köder. Klappte bei mir so auch gut mit Tulip: Wenn die kleinen Unhittable Bisse (Um nicht zu sagen Wxxxerbisse) kommen, weiss ich, der Hauptköder ist ab.
> 
> Oh, sorry @geomas : vielen Dank für Deine schönen Impressionen vom Wasser und das toll in Szene gesetzte Gerät!


Das ist das schöne hier an diesem Forum. Durch Austausch eigener Erfahrung kann man anderen Menschen was beibringen. Den Trick mit der Made unter dem Brot..... bin ich Seppel noch nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, da hast du ja offenbar ein glückliches Händchen beim Schnäppchenkauf gehabt.  Die 1g-Spitze dürfte sich doch fast schon für das Angeln mit der freien Leine eignen, oder nicht?

Ich musste heute kurz an den Bach für einen Gute-Laune-Döbel und um die neuen Loafer auszutesten. Bedingungen waren zwar nicht optimal, aber für einen guten 20er hats immerhin gereicht und die 2,4g-Loafer machen immernoch genug Zug für die China-Pin.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Petri dank und Petri heil! 
Prima, daß die Pin und der Loafer so gut harmonieren.

Freie Leine muß ich erst noch probieren, war bislang immer unter dem Eindruck, daß man nicht die Spitze, sondern die Schnur beobachtet (falls man nicht die Schnur zwischen den Fingern hat).


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Petri dank und Petri heil!
> Prima, daß die Pin und der Loafer so gut harmonieren.
> 
> Freie Leine muß ich erst noch probieren...


Den Schleien einen Wurm an der Freien Leine in den erkannten Fressweg legen, ist die Krone des Nervenkitzels!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Den Schleien einen Wurm an der Freien Leine in den erkannten Fressweg legen, ist die Krone des Nervenkitzels!



Ja, das würd ich gerne mal probieren: Bißerkennung in diesem Falle durch Beobachtung der Schnur an/auf der Wasseroberfläche?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, das würd ich gerne mal probieren: Bißerkennung in diesem Falle durch Beobachtung der Schnur an/auf der Wasseroberfläche?


Glaube nicht dass das anders wäre als sonst bspw an der swing tip.

@Andal: dann hast du noch nicht versucht mir was vom Teller zu klauen


----------



## Andal

Über die Schnur... und am besten auf die Hände setzen. Anhieb erst, wenn es wirklich "zieht".


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Andal: dann hast du noch nicht versucht mir was vom Teller zu klauen


Was hast'n so auf dem Teller?


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Über die Schnur... und am besten auf die Hände setzen. Anhieb erst, wenn es wirklich "zieht".



Danke, wird probiert. 

Freie-Leine-Bißerkennung über Rutenspitze oder Finger dann wohl eher am Fließgewässer.


----------



## Andal

Jo. So wie beim Peche au Toc.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, wird probiert.
> 
> Freie-Leine-Bißerkennung über Rutenspitze oder Finger dann wohl eher am Fließgewässer.



Freie Leine mit Köder am Grund ist auch gut möglich mit Futterballen um Köder geknetet als Wurfgewicht. Und die auf dem stillen Wasser liegenden Schnurklänge dienen als Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Andal

Im strömenden Wasser habe ich es bisher nur immer in Forellenbächen gemacht. Ganz simpel die Gumpen und hinter Hindernissen "ausgestippt"


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Freie Leine mit Köder am Grund ist auch gut möglich mit Futterballen um Köder geknetet als Wurfgewicht. Und die auf dem stillen Wasser liegenden Schnurklänge dienen als Bissanzeiger.



Mal sehen, ob Wetter und verfügbare Zeit demnächst korrespondieren. Es gibt da so einen kleinen Teich...


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Im strömenden Wasser habe ich es bisher nur immer in Forellenbächen gemacht. Ganz simpel die Gumpen und hinter Hindernissen "ausgestippt"



Oh, entschuldige- Die  von mir beschriebene Methode ist was anderes, für kleine Stillgewässer (Ich meine still) um einen Köder unverdächtig auf der Schlammschicht zu präsentieren: In Stromgeössern wäre das was ich meinte Quatsch.

Ab


----------



## Andal

Da ist auch eine rutenlange monofile Vorschnur und dann eine schwimmende Geflochtene eine gute Hilfe, weil die wie eine Pose fungiert.


----------



## Minimax

Hier noch eine Adnote, aus uralten Büchern, und natürlich von mir nicht getestet: In den Zeiten vor der Statio/Festblei/Boillie war es ja für die Alten ein großes Problem, ihre Köder an all den nebelzerkauten, spukbeladenen (es gibt Geschichten!) Teichen  auszubringen. Die Generation Yates haben tatsächlich Blasrohre benutzt, um ihre Teigballen, Kartöffelchen, Würmchen zwischen die Seerosen zu pusten, ein kräftiger Puster ins Rohr, und der Knödel flog zwischen die Seerosen, und zog (hoffentlich) die Moby-Dick-mässig in Klängen gelegte Schnur hinter sich her... Und da lag sie dann, ohne splosh und einsinken im Substrat

Man sollte sich mal fragen: Warum benutze ich überhaupt Gewicht auf der Strippe? Eigentlich war es doch nur ein Hilfskonstrukt, um den Köder auszubringen. Das hat die Erfindung des Festbleies ergänzt: Es wurde Teil der Falle.

Ich denk gerne über sowas nach, aber als kleines Hascherl fühl ich mich mit ner 12-24er Bombe freilaufend auch ganz wohl..


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Man sollte sich mal fragen: Warum benutze ich überhaupt Gewicht auf der Strippe? Eigentlich war es doch nur ein Hilfskonstrukt, um den Köder auszubringen. .....



Hier und dort ist Blei auf der Strippe auch ganz nützlich, um den Köder flugs auf Tiefe zu bringen, bevor Myriaden hungriger Ükels oder neugieriger Mini-Rotfedern sich diesen einverleiben.

Das Blasrohr ist natürlich ein Klassiker, Yates sei Dank. Wie oft es tatsächlich zum Einsatz kam: ich hab da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Wie oft es tatsächlich zum Einsatz kam: ich hab da so meine Zweifel.



Stimmt, stimmt. Aber was wären wir ohne Bilder des Blasrohres und der Anglervogelscheuche? Mythen ernähren den Geist, nicht Nübsies..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, stimmt. Aber was wären wir ohne Bilder des Blasrohres und der Anglervogelscheuche? Mythen ernähren den Geist, nicht Nübsies..


Nubsies wurden durch Mythen erschaffen, Walker sei gepriesen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nubsies wurden durch Mythen erschaffen, Walker sei gepriesen



Du sprichts wahr Bruder, und YATES hat WALKER vergeben, wie auch ER uns allen vergibt. because he wears Tweed, and uses cane rods, and he´s soft-spoken, and there were never, ever, any irregularities with the missus of his best friend, honestly, no one knows why this guy cancelled all collabroation after the tv show, amen.


----------



## geomas

#Rotwurm

Hab mir neulich im Anglerladen welche besorgt - erstmals. Aus einer Laune und Neugier heraus.
Gibts hier irgendjemanden, der Rotwürmer den anderen Würmern als Köder vorzieht?
Sachdienliche Hinweise?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #Rotwurm
> 
> Hab mir neulich im Anglerladen welche besorgt - erstmals. Aus einer Laune und Neugier heraus.
> Gibts hier irgendjemanden, der Rotwürmer den anderen Würmern als Köder vorzieht?
> Sachdienliche Hinweise?



Du kommst an Die ran? Glücklicher Geomas, willst Du mir ein Paket schnüren?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Du kommst an Die ran? Glücklicher Geomas, willst Du mir ein Paket schnüren?



Sind die etwas besonderes? Also ich meine die als „Rotwurm” gelabelten Würmer von FTM (ist mir wegen eventueller FoPu-Connection etwas suspekt, diese Firma).
Da standen diverse Döschen im Kühlschrank des Angelladens.

Falls die ne Rarität sind kann ich gerne mal bunkern und bei Bedarf verschiffen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #Rotwurm
> 
> Hab mir neulich im Anglerladen welche besorgt - erstmals. Aus einer Laune und Neugier heraus.
> Gibts hier irgendjemanden, der Rotwürmer den anderen Würmern als Köder vorzieht?
> Sachdienliche Hinweise?


Sind es richtige Rotwürmer oder kleine Dendros? Da muss man höllisch aufpassen

*ed*
@ftm ich hab nen kescherstab von denen, Qualität ist schon gut und sie waren sehe kulant und freundlich als ich den Stopfen verloren hatte


----------



## geomas

ähemm: kleiner Dendro oder „echter Rotwurm” - da bin ich überfragt.

Bislang kannte ich den guten alten Tauwurm, die neumodischen Dendros aus dem Angelladen und in erster Linie aus der Literatur den Mistwurm. 
Die im Garten ausgebuddelten Exemplare hab ich meistens hilflos als „'n Wurm eben” klassifiziert.
Als Kind kannte ich nur Tauwurm und „Regenwurm”.






auf der Dose steht Rotwurm


----------



## Andal

Denke mal, dass alles was kein Tauwurm ist, aus Zuchten stammt und im Grunde genommen irgendwo "Dendro" ist. Ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, weil sie ja alle fangen. Kann mich aber noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern, wo ich mit der Grabgabel loszog. Die echten Mistwürmer, also die aus alten Haufen, wo im hinteren Teil schon das Gras sprießte, waren die besten Lieferanten für die besten Würmer. Die waren so agil, das an ohne Widerhaken gar nicht zu denken war. Seinerzeit war eh eine recht "arme" Zeit in Sachen Köder. Würmer, Brot, Semmeln in allen Formen und im späten Sommer halbreifer Kukuruz...


----------



## Tobias85

Wenn ich mir Geo's Würmer mit Wikipedia vergleiche, dann sind es wohl doch nur Dendros. Die echten Rotwürmer haben offenbar auch keine Streifen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch von FTM Dendros und Rotwürmer und hatte die Reste in zwei seperate Boxen zur Zucht angesetzt. Zwei Wochen später wusste ich nicht mehr, in welche Kiste ich welche Würmer gesetzt hatte, weil sie sich zu ähnlich sahen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich fische gerne mit "Rotwürmern" weil es kleine Würmer sind! Mitunter auch die von FTM. In meine Junganglererinnerungen spielt der Gelbschwanz eine Rolle, die zur Mythenbildung  bei mir beigetragen hat. Habe viele, viele Aale mit Gelbschwänzen, (bei denen trat beim ändern immer so ein gelblicher und für mich übelriechender Saft aus) die ich im Kompost fand, gefangen. Damals konnte ich mich übrigenauch von der Fangkraft von Engerlingen überzeugen. Wenn ich heute eine von den xxl-Maden finde, kommt sie mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die leckeren mit dem gelben Saft heißen *eisenia foetida* und man kann sie auch kaufen!
Ich habe meine auch im Internet bestellt, da hier kein echter Misthaufen mehr greifbar ist.

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=eisenia+foetida+kaufen

Ich habe gleich 500 Stück genommen und zusammen mit reichlich Kaffeesatz, welkem Gras und etwas halbverrottetem Laub in eine ca. 30 x 40cm Styro-Kiste verfrachtet.
Da sind se jetzt schon mehr als 2 Monate drin und ich glaub sie vermehren sich sogar.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für den Tipp, Professor. Box und Würmer werden nach meinem Urlaub in der übernächsten Woche geordert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist sicher eine sehr gute Entscheidung und wird zum Erfolg beitragen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Sind die etwas besonderes?



Entschuldige bitte, ich wurde gestern überraschend abberufen und konnte nicht mehr die Vorzüge der kleinen, roten extrem Lebhaften TIerchen preisen- ich habe aus meiner Kindheit die wuderbarsten (überhöhten, keine Frage) Erinnerungen. Aber die Tafelrunde hat es ja geklärt- und die echten kleinen Rotwürmer scheinen ja nur durch Buddeln zu beschaffen zu sein.
Durch meine Erfolglose Aalaktion habe ich jetzt eine Portion Tauwürmer über: Halbiert ein Superköder, auch zum Trotten im hellen Tageslicht. Ich komme immer mit den Namen durcheinander, mein Angelhändler und ich haben uns darauf geeinigt, wenn ich "Döschenwürmer" möchte, holt er glaube ich Dendros hervor (denen ich wenig zutraue) wenn ich nach "Styroporwürmern" verlange kriege ich die großen Laubwürmer. Und immer macht er Döschen oder Box auf und zeigt sie hervor, was ich gut finde.


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Sowohl unter Rotwurm als auch unter Laubwurm werde ich von Google zu Lumbricus rubellus geführt. Dann sind es doch genau die, die du suchst...oder verstehst du unter Rotwürmern noch etwas anderes?




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Damals konnte ich mich übrigenauch von der Fangkraft von Engerlingen überzeugen. Wenn ich heute eine von den xxl-Maden finde, kommt sie mit.



Das ist interessant. Darf man fragen, wer sich denn auf Engerlinge gut fangen lässt? Die Gelbschwänze (Mistwürmer) angele ich auch gerne, dieses Jahr ist mein Kompost leider noch nicht sehr produktiv.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax: Sowohl unter Rotwurm als auch unter Laubwurm werde ich von Google zu Lumbricus rubellus geführt. Dann sind es doch genau die, die du suchst...oder verstehst du unter Rotwürmern noch etwas anderes?



Ich glaube, was ich tatsächlich inkorrekt mit Rotwürmern bezeichne, sind in Wahrheit die Mistwürmer (Eisenia fetida). Ich glaube auch, ein Vorkommen im Komposthaufen der Schwiegermutter verortet zu haben. Aber da komme ich nur vor Ort ran, eine Farm hier zuhaus möchte ich nicht anlegen.
Mein Händler führt auf jeden Fall nur die dicken Fetten Tauwürmer aus den Styroporboxen (Übrigens schöne Entwicklung: Ich habe schon lange keine achtlos weggeworfenen Boxen oder Döschen an meinen Gewässern gesehen) oder die Dendrobaenas aus den Döschen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ah, die kleinen Gelbschwänze also. 

Als Farm reicht ja schon eine Holzkiste im Keller, und der Missus kann man die auch super als hippe, ökologisch sinnvolle "Wurmkiste" (-> Google) verkaufen. Macht nicht soviel Arbeit und die Mistwürmer vermehren sich am schnellsten von allen. Wenn du nur wöchentlich ein Döschen brauchst, muss die Kiste auch nicht groß sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax: Sowohl unter Rotwurm als auch unter Laubwurm werde ich von Google zu Lumbricus rubellus geführt. Dann sind es doch genau die, die du suchst...oder verstehst du unter Rotwürmern noch etwas anderes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist interessant. Darf man fragen, wer sich denn auf Engerlinge gut fangen lässt? Die Gelbschwänze (Mistwürmer) angele ich auch gerne, dieses Jahr ist mein Kompost leider noch nicht sehr produktiv.


@Tobias85 Die komplett Friedfischrange beisst auf die dicken weißlichen Proteinbomben. Bei uns in der Wümme habe ich vor allem Alande und Brassen damit gefangen. Das schöne an den dicken Engerlingen: Die Fingerlangen bekommen den Happen nicht ins Maul, man fischt also schon etwas selektiver.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, @Wuemmehunter, die Tage stehen im Garten noch größere Arbeiten an, wenn ich dabei welche finde, werde ich sie gleich mal einsacken und demnächst mal austesten.


----------



## phirania

Nun ja wer es Stylisch haben will.....

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...8dXtlzlruBtZZtuF1GttPKtl4-QmxIUdTNTU5LuHWstux

Gibt dann auch keinen Ärger mit der Misses...


----------



## Tobias85

Ich liebäugle grade mit der Idee, mir so einen Wurmtower zu bauen, wie ihn Vincent mal im Wurmzuchtthread verlinkt und nachbauen lassen hat. Da entfällt dann der Substratkomplettwechsel, stattdessen kann man alle paar Monate bequem die unterste Einheit mit dem verbrauchten Substrat entfernen und oben neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Tobias85

Angelt von euch eigentlich noch jemand mit Sprock? Hab ich in meiner Jugend mal gemacht und auch ein paar Rotaugen im Bach drauf gefangen, seitdem nicht mehr. Aber nachdem meine Bachforelle neulich fast ausschließlich Sprock im Magen hatte, wollt ich das nochmal wieder probieren.


----------



## Drillsucht69

phirania schrieb:


> Nun ja wer es Stylisch haben will.....
> Gibt dann auch keinen Ärger mit der Misses...



So hat man die wenigstens immer in der Nähe und unter Kontrolle und wenn die Frau mal nicht will kann man mit den Würmern spielen ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Kann leider keine Bilder hochladen, schlechtes netz.  Sitze mit Swingtip und Maden sowie SJ und Pellets am Vereinstümpel  ab und an fliegt ne Forelle und ansonsten ist der Tag von bemerkenswerter Inaktivität geprägt.
Der Korum Shelter tut was er soll und ist erstaunlich geräumig allerdings sollte mein Oberkörper nicht viel länger sein.
Das Pellet hängt mit Auftriebsmais am Haar allerdings habe ich keine Selbsthakmontage sondern eine durchlaufende und muss fix sein wenn sich da was tut.

Wenn


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann leider keine Bilder hochladen, schlechtes netz.  Sitze mit Swingtip und Maden sowie SJ und Pellets


 Hallo mein Alter, auch am Wasser?


----------



## Tobias85

Hau rein, Kochtopf. Die Fische kommen schon noch, ich drück dir Daumen und Zehen.


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf
Viel Spaß am Wasser und ordentliche Fänge. 
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter bei dir. Hier fängt es gerade heftig an zu regnen. Aber in deinem Korum Shelter kann man es auch bei Regen gut aushalten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke jungs. Insgeheim hoffe ich, dass eine Besatz refo auf den 20mm Pellet knallt oder ein barsch sich an den Dendros vergreift. Hauptsache Fische. Wünsche allen gutes gelingen.

Ach ja: bei zu erwartenden stärkeren Winden würd sich beim shelter extra sturmgestänge lohnen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Brot rockt!
> 
> Im Ernst: es muß nur lange genug am Haken bleiben, um seine Fängigkeit unter Beweis stellen zu können.


@geomas: Ich fische viel zu selten mit Brot, aber heute ist der Tag. Habe ein halbes Paket Sandwichtoast geschreddert, ne Dose Mais gleich dazu, zwei Scheiben kurz in der Mikrowelle und anschließend geplättet und gleich geht es an den kleinen Fluss und dann husch husch mit dem geschredderten Toast ins Körbchen ....


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Angelt von euch eigentlich noch jemand mit Sprock? Hab ich in meiner Jugend mal gemacht und auch ein paar Rotaugen im Bach drauf gefangen, seitdem nicht mehr. Aber nachdem meine Bachforelle neulich fast ausschließlich Sprock im Magen hatte, wollt ich das nochmal wieder probieren.


Sprock ist halt leider, was das Einzelindividuum angeht, sehr klein. Ein recht mühsames Geschäft, aber auch ein Köder der von praktisch allen Bachfischen genommen wird. Früher haben wir den sehr gerne für Forellen benützt, weil viel einfacher zu beschaffen, als normale Fliegenmaden.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : na dann Petri heil - möge das Sandwichbrot Dir ne bunte (oder silbern-glänzende) Mischung an Friedfischen an den Haken locken.

@Kochtopf : ich drück Dir die Daumen, hoffentlich bekommst Du reichlich Swingtip-Action (SJ kann dann ja später noch glänzen).



Allen anderen, die es ans Wasser schaffen wünsche ich ne ergiebige und erholsame Zeit an Bach oder Fluß, Teich oder See.
Bei mir ists noch offen, im Prinzip hab ich später am Nachmittag und am Abend Zeit. Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die leckeren mit dem gelben Saft heißen *eisenia foetida* und man kann sie auch kaufen!
> Ich habe meine auch im Internet bestellt, da hier kein echter Misthaufen mehr greifbar ist.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=eisenia+foetida+kaufen
> 
> Ich habe gleich 500 Stück genommen und zusammen mit reichlich Kaffeesatz, welkem Gras und etwas halbverrottetem Laub in eine ca. 30 x 40cm Styro-Kiste verfrachtet.
> Da sind se jetzt schon mehr als 2 Monate drin und ich glaub sie vermehren sich sogar.


@Professor dann können wir dich auch Wurm Vater nennen.


----------



## phirania

Hier ist es am Regnen wie Sau..
Da  wird es nichts mit angeln.
Hoffe morgen ist besseres Wetter.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Hier ist es am Regnen wie Sau..
> Da  wird es nichts mit angeln.
> Hoffe morgen ist besseres Wetter.


Hier ist richtig Sonnen schein und warm.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Sprock ist halt leider, was das Einzelindividuum angeht, sehr klein. Ein recht mühsames Geschäft, aber auch ein Köder der von praktisch allen Bachfischen genommen wird. Früher haben wir den sehr gerne für Forellen benützt, weil viel einfacher zu beschaffen, als normale Fliegenmaden.



Sicher kein Köder für einen mehrstündigen Ansitz mit Anfüttern, aber um einzelne Stellen im Bach gezielt auf Standfische abzuklopfen werd ich sie bald wohl mal wieder einsetzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bisher keinerlei Aktion, habe nen zehn Gramm birnenblei und habe jetzt zum anfüttern nen kleinen pva Beutel mit Futter und paar Maden dran gehangen. Hatte nicht das Gefühl dass die Rute damit überfordert wäre trotz 30gr WG, rausschlenzen war kein Problem und die tip zeigt zuverlässig das fehlen jeder Aktivität an, sj habe ich jetzt mit 2bb schroten eine selbsthakmontage verschafft und Futter Plus Pellets in nen pva Sack aber auch hier ruht still und starr der see


----------



## Kochtopf

Viel Erfolg @Wuemmehunter! Brot ist ein toller Köder, habe hier damit größere Döbel als mit tulip
Und uch hoffe sehr das @geomas ein einsehen hat und uns heute Abend mit einem Bericht verwöhnen wird


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sicher kein Köder für einen mehrstündigen Ansitz mit Anfüttern, aber um einzelne Stellen im Bach gezielt auf Standfische abzuklopfen werd ich sie bald wohl mal wieder einsetzen.


Fraglos..... aber halt ein mühsamer Köder.

Hab mir mal vor vielen Jahren das Experiment erlaubt, ganz und gar ohne Köder an den Bach zu gehen und nur das zu fischen, was ad hoq herging. Anstrengend, aber ungemein interessant. Und ich bin mit einer guten Strecke belohnt worden. Wohlgemerkt am kleinen Forellenbacherl.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Fraglos..... aber halt ein mühsamer Köder.
> 
> Hab mir mal vor vielen Jahren das Experiment erlaubt, ganz und gar ohne Köder an den Bach zu gehen und nur das zu fischen, was ad hoq herging. Anstrengend, aber ungemein interessant. Und ich bin mit einer guten Strecke belohnt worden. Wohlgemerkt am kleinen Forellenbacherl.



Wenn es so gut lief, dann war es die Mühe ja aber auch wert.


----------



## Andal

Die Mühe ist es immer wert. Spätestens am Abend, wenn man den Tag Revue passieren lässt und sich gemütlich einen freut, dass der Plan aufgegangen ist.


----------



## Andal

Angeln gehen ist, jedenfalls für mich persönlich, sowieso immer ein dreigliedriger Prozess. Die mentale und materielle Vorbereitung, das Fischen an sich und der Nachgang zu Hause, wo man alles noch einmal in aller Ruhe sortieren und überdenken kann, ohne das einen wer dabei stört.

Dabei muss ich mir jetzt eingestehen, dass mir die Bacherl-Fischerei genau so abgeht, wei seinerzeit der große Fluss, den ich jetzt habe. Aber was wäre der Angler ohne seine Wünsch und den unerfüllten Sehnsüchten!?


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sieht's hier momentan aus...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und sowas beißt...


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und sowas beist...


Wozu hast du sie im Eimer? Topfst du um?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri!



Andal schrieb:


> Dabei muss ich mir jetzt eingestehen, dass mir die Bacherl-Fischerei genau so abgeht, wei seinerzeit der große Fluss, den ich jetzt habe. Aber was wäre der Angler ohne seine Wünsch und den unerfüllten Sehnsüchten!?



Ich als Norddeutscher musste erstmal Vokabeln nachschlagen. Aber ja, man wünscht sich immer das, was man grade nicht hat. Daher ist es natürlich gut, dass wir nicht alles haben können, denn was sollte man sich dann noch wünschen können?


----------



## Andal

Bach... Bächlein... Bacherl. Das geht aber schon noch ohne Guhschel!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und sowas beist...


Denk dran, dass du ab und zu den Fischen mit einem Strohhalm Sauerstoff zufügst.
Petri heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Bach... Bächlein... Bacherl. Das geht aber schon noch ohne Guhschel!



Das schon, aber "das geht mir ab" ist hier oben kein geläufiger Ausdruck


----------



## Tobias85

Ich habe grad Hanf aufgesetzt und bereite mich darauf vor, im Regen die Futterreste von Donnerstag aufzubrauchen.

Hier nachträglich nochmal ein Foto von Donnerstag. Man beachte bitte meine stylische 90er-Jahre Billig-Telerute und das topmoderne Rodpod.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Bach... Bächlein... Bacherl. Das geht aber schon noch ohne Guhschel!


Bacherl ist doch Bayrisch. Richtig?


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> das topmoderne Rodpod.


Je weniger muss man schleppen.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Je weniger muss man schleppen.



Deswegen hab ich es auch direkt im Gebüsch liegen lassen fürs nächste mal. Gut getarnt ist es ja von Natur aus.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bacherl ist doch Bayrisch. Richtig?


Jo... ist es.
Bacherl - oberbayrisch und angerenzende Gebiete.
Bächle - schwäbisch
Bächla - fränkisch, wobei auch nur ein Durchschnitt.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Jo... ist es.
> Bacherl - oberbayrisch und angerenzende Gebiete.
> Bächle - schwäbisch
> Bächla - fränkisch, wobei auch nur ein Durchschnitt.


@Andal
Ich muss immer wieder feststellen, das du ein sehr gebildeter Mensch bist. Auch mit dir würde ich mal gerne fischen gehen. Wäre für mich bestimmt sehr Lehrreich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Danke für die Blumen Jason, aber als gebürtiger Bayer muss man das schon wissen.


----------



## Minimax

Hi Jungs,
ich melde mich von meinem Flüßchen zurück- keine nennenswerten Fänge, bis auf einen auf den ich gerne verzichtet hätte:






So ein Scheibenhonig! Ich hatte gedacht, das grade das kleine idyllische Wiesenflüchen verschont bleibt. Fataler Trugschluss.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> ich melde mich von meinem Flüßchen zurück- keine nennenswerten Fänge, bis auf einen auf den ich gerne verzichtet hätte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ein Scheibenhonig! Ich hatte gedacht, das grade das kleine idyllische Wiesenflüchen verschont bleibt. Fataler Trugschluss.
> hg
> Minimax


Besser als gar nichts. Der Kleine hat dich entschneidert. Was ist das für ein Köder? Sieht aus für wie Käse.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Besser als gar nichts. Der Kleine hat dich entschneidert. Was ist das für ein Köder? Sieht aus für wie Käse.



Entschneidert war ich schon durch verschiedene Kleinis- aber das die verflixten Grundeln jetzt auch einen Zerg Rush in meinem Döbelflüßchen veranstalten kommt mich schon sehr hart An. Ist die erste die ich überhaupt gefangen habe. Der Köder ist Frühstücksfleisch in Curry gewälzt- Die Grundel hat sich aber die Stoppermade berim Einholen gegriffen. Übrigens hatte ich auch heut wieder einen Barsch auf Wurm beim EInholen, wie neulich auch: Im Moment scheint bewegtes hoch im Kurs zu stehen, vielleicht versuchs ichs mal mit der Spinne. 
Hoffentlich geht das glimpflich mit den Invasoren ab, immerhin ist mein Flüßchen recht strukturreich. In den Kanälen im Umland sind sie schon, aber ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, das sie sich das Flüsslein hochgrundeln.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Köder ist Frühstücksfleisch in Curry gewälzt


Alles klar. Käse am Haken ist ja auch nicht so ungewöhnlich. Soll auch gut auf Döbel sein.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> ich melde mich von meinem Flüßchen zurück- keine nennenswerten Fänge, bis auf einen auf den ich gerne verzichtet hätte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ein Scheibenhonig! Ich hatte gedacht, das grade das kleine idyllische Wiesenflüchen verschont bleibt. Fataler Trugschluss.
> hg
> Minimax




Eine normale Grundel ist das a er nicht oder.?
Schläfergrundel könnte das sein.
Die gibt es versteckts  schon länger in kleinen Gräben.


----------



## Andal

Grundeln können grundsätzlich schon eine echte Plage sein und den Gebrauch von Maden und Würmern zu den Tageszeiten schwer einschränken. Aber diese Fischchen sind auch ein "Gewinn" an Nahrung für alle, die sich mal gerne einen Fisch einhelfen. Wenn der Bach einen ordentlichen Döbelbestand hat, dann werden ihm die Grundeln sicher nicht schaden und die Dickköpfe sich die neue Nahrungsquelle sicher bald erschließen.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hier ist richtig Sonnen schein und warm.



Regen  und 12 grad Brrr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri prof und Mini - ich bin btw sehr erleichtert dass es hier weder Grundeln noch krabben gibt.

Und auch sonst keinen Fisch.



Wieder nichts. Nada. Niente. Mein Fishing Buddy  hat von 9 bis 12.00 nix gefangen, ich von 11 30 bis 15.30 nichts. Keine Aktion auf eine Made am 12er Vorfach und 16er Häkchen, keine Aktion auf die Pelletrute.
Aber der Shelter war sein Geld wert, tolles Teil, erstaunlich geräumig.



Der Katzenbuckel der Swingtiptip kam wohl tatsächlich, weil das Gummi zu lang war, ich habe den Schlauch kurzerhand um 2-3cm gekürzt




War schön am Wasser trotz Regen aber langsam wird mir meine Strecke unheimlich


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Eine normale Grundel ist das a er nicht oder.?
> Schläfergrundel könnte das sein.
> Die gibt es versteckts  schon länger in kleinen Gräben.



Ich hab natürlich grad schon recherchiert, ich glaube der Schwarze Fleck auf der ersten Rückenflosse ist das Erkennungsmerkmal der Schwarzmundgrundel (Neogobius melanostomus).


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist eine ganz normale Schwarzmundgrundel, zu erkennen an dem schwarzen Fleck auf der Rückenflosse, wie beim Barsch.

Mein Beileid, Mini! In einem meiner Wiesenbäche meine ich auch, letztes Jahr eine Grundel beobachtet zu haben, konnte das aber mangels Fang nicht verifizieren. Daher weiß ich genau, wie du dich grade fühlst. :/


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz normale Schwarzmundgrundel, zu erkennen an dem schwarzen Fleck auf der Rückenflosse, wie beim Barsch.
> 
> Mein Beileid, Mini! In einem meiner Wiesenbäche meine ich auch, letztes Jahr eine Grundel beobachtet zu haben, konnte das aber mangels Fang nicht verifizieren. Daher weiß ich genau, wie du dich grade fühlst. :/


Könnte auch eine mühlkoppe sein, da hat sich ein Freund aus dem Rheinland mal sehr erschrocken


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Regen  und 12 grad Brrr.


Für die kommende Woche sieht es Wetter- und Pegelmäßig sher gut aus!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Könnte auch eine mühlkoppe sein, da hat sich ein Freund aus dem Rheinland mal sehr erschrocken



Darauf hoffe ich auch immernoch, aber auch Mühlkoppen habe ich hier an meinem Hausbach in 20 Jahren nicht gesehen. Ist auch absolut kein Bach, in dem man Groppen erwarten würde von Struktur und Wasser her.


----------



## Tobias85

Naja ich zieh jetzt los und versuche mein Glück am Kanal. ich bin gespannt, ob Hanfkorn als Köder an der Feederrute taugt oder ob ich auf die maden zurückgreifen muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier beißen die Plötzen gut und einen schönen Brachsen gab es auch. Leider gibt es wohl gleich Regen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und auch sonst keinen Fisch.
> Aber der Shelter war sein Geld wert, tolles Teil, erstaunlich geräumig.
> Anhang anzeigen 323284



Tut mir leid für Dich, sieh es mal so: Da bereitet sich statistisch gesehen eine Sternstunde vor! Nur Mut!
Geiler Hut übrigens.

Und @Professor Tinca natürlich auch ein Petri von mir!




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Könnte auch eine mühlkoppe sein, da hat sich ein Freund aus dem Rheinland mal sehr erschrocken



Irrtum leider ausgeschlossen, Koppen gibtds hier keine und alle Wesentlichen Merkmale sind vorhanden. Hab gleich als erstes nach dem Saugnapf geguckt.

@Tobias85 Viel Spass und Erfolg wünsch ich


----------



## Hering 58

@Professor natürlich auch ein Petri von mir! Wie schwer ist der Brachse?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu der kapitalen Brachse.

@Kochtopf Tut mir echt leid, dass du so lange in deinem Shelter gesessen hast und nichts gefangen hast.
Sicherlich kommen bald die besseren Tage. Aber schön, dass du mit deinem Korum Shelter zufrieden bist.
Ist es schnell aufgebaut? So ein Teil wäre für mich auch eine Überlegung wert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich grad schon recherchiert, ich glaube der Schwarze Fleck auf der ersten Rückenflosse ist das Erkennungsmerkmal der Schwarzmundgrundel (Neogobius melanostomus).


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...ooxJgNnr2j&ust=1556470914594039&ictx=3&uact=3

OK den schwarzen Fleck kann ich jetzt echt nicht erkennen.
Hat der Bach denn zufluss zu irgendeinem größeren Gewässer.?


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier beißen die Plötzen gut und einen schönen Brachsen gab es auch. Leider gibt es wohl gleich Regen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323285
> Anhang anzeigen 323286



Petri
Die sind mal gut im Futter..


----------



## phirania

Hat hier jemand schon mal mit Kaffepulver im Anfutter Erfahrung gemacht oder mit Experimentiert..?
Bringt das evtl. Lockwirkung ins Wasser.?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Brot rockt auch an der Wümme. Berichterstattung folgt.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Hat der Bach denn zufluss zu irgendeinem größeren Gewässer.?



Ja, sehr- Es handelt sich um den Oberen Abschnitt eines garnichtmal so kleinen Flusses, und es gibt viele Kreuzungen mit Kanälen. In denen sitzt die Grundel schon- nicht so prominent wie in süddeutschen Flüssen, aber schon vorhanden. Im unteren und mittleren Abschnitt ist sie auch bekannt. Mir war aber bisher nicht bekannt, dass sie eben auch im "Oberlauf" den ich beangle auftritt- wobei das natürlich im Grunde ne Zeitfrage war. Wär sie massenhaft vorhanden, hätt ich das schon früher mitgekriegt, vielleicht führt die Grundel dort ein unauffälliges Dasein, vielleicht bin ich auch auf einen "Kundschafter" gestossen. Vermutlich war es kein Zufall, das ich an einer steinigen, trümmerigen Stelle des sonst sandigen und pflanzenreichen Flusses auf sie gestossen bin. Ich werde mal im Potsdamer Institut anrufen und nett nach der aktuellen Situation nachfragen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Als die Grundeln vor einigen Jahren die Weser bevölkerten, haben wir auch alle Grundelfänge gemeldet. Das hat zwar nichts an der Situation geändert, aber ich fand es damals trotzdem wichtig, den Kontakt zu den Wissenschaftlern zu halten


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Als die Grundeln vor einigen Jahren die Weser bevölkerten, haben wir auch alle Grundelfänge gemeldet. Das hat zwar nichts an der Situation geändert, aber ich fand es damals trotzdem wichtig, den Kontakt zu den Wissenschaftlern zu halten



Essen denn die Wissenschaftler so viele Grundeln um die Auszurotten...


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Als die Grundeln vor einigen Jahren die Weser bevölkerten, haben wir auch alle Grundelfänge gemeldet. Das hat zwar nichts an der Situation geändert, aber ich fand es damals trotzdem wichtig, den Kontakt zu den Wissenschaftlern zu halten


Ja, die Grundel haben sich wirklich überall breit gemacht. Selbst bei uns. Jeder 2. Aal, den ich fange hat zuvor eine Grundel gefressen. Für Aal allerdings ein Topp Köder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Wozu hast du sie im Eimer? Topfst du um?




Sehe ich ja jetzt erst.

Nee. Ich habe immer ein paar im Eimer gesammelt und dann zum Setzkescher gebracht. 

Ich hasse es wenn der genau an der Angelstelle liegt. Das verscheucht die Fische auch schonmal vom Platz!

Bin jetzt wieder daheim.
Letztendlich gab es einen haleb Setzkescher feiste Plötzen zw. 25 und 30cm und den fetten Brachsen.
Ein erfolgreicher und unterhaltsamer Angeltag war's.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Vermutlich war es kein Zufall, das ich an einer steinigen, trümmerigen Stelle des sonst sandigen und pflanzenreichen Flusses auf sie gestossen bin.


Der trümmerige Grund entspricht auch ganz den Ansprüchen, die Grundeln ans Habitat stellen. Sandige und pflanzenreiche Gründe meiden sie nach Möglichkeit.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe immer ein paar im Eimer gesammelt und dann zum Setzkescher gebracht.
> 
> Ich hasse es wenn der genau an der Angelstelle liegt. Das verscheucht die Fische auch schonmal vom Platz!


Ist auch, grad bei Rotaugen, sehr sinnvoll, da sie Schreckstoffe über den Schleim absondern können und somit ihre Artgenossen auf eine ungute Stelle hinweisen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So ist es.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein erfolgreicher und unterhaltsamer Angeltag war's.


Ja, so ist das nun mal. "Angler sind glückliche Menschen". Da lässt man gerne den Tag Revue passieren. Petri
Verwertest du deine Fische? Meine Mutter hat damals gerne von Weißfischen Fischsuppe gekocht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der trümmerige Grund entspricht auch ganz den Ansprüchen, die Grundeln ans Habitat stellen. Sandige und pflanzenreiche Gründe meiden sie nach Möglichkeit.



Eben eben, und die berühmten Steinpackungen als Grundel-Las-Vegas gibt's dort glücklicherweise nicht. wohl aber in den umliegenden Kanälen. Diese Trümmerstellen, die übrigens auch den den Dübeln gefallen liegen typischerweise im Umfeld von Brücken, deren Vorgängerbauten kurz vor der Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts im Rahmen eines gescheiterten Europaprojektes ziemlich spektakulär und kurzfristig demontiert wurden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@jason 1 
Manchmal.
Diese Plötzen hat meine alte Nachbarin bekommen.
Die freut sich sehr darüber.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Eben eben, und die berühmten Steinpackungen als Grundel-Las-Vegas gibt's dort glücklicherweise nicht. wohl aber in den umliegenden Kanälen. Diese Trümmerstellen, die übrigens auch den den Dübeln gefallen liegen typischerweise im Umfeld von Brücken, deren Vorgängerbauten kurz vor der Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts im Rahmen eines gescheiterten Europaprojektes ziemlich spektakulär und kurzfristig demontiert wurden.


Das hast du jetzt aber mal schön formuliert!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @jason 1
> Manchmal.
> Diese Plötzen hat meine alte Nachbarin bekommen.
> Die freut sich sehr darüber.


Schöner Zug von dir. Die älteren  Leute wissen so was noch zu schätzen. Die aufgetakelten Blondinen von heute  wüssten gar nicht, was sie damit anfangen sollen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Gegen schön knusprige Rotaugenfrikadellen hat aber auch das Mittelalter nichts einzuwenden!


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die aufgetakelten Blondinen von heute



Vorsicht, Vorsicht, die alten Damen von heute waren auch mal jung, möglicherweise sogar blond...


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Blondinen von heute wüssten gar nicht, was sie damit anfangen sollen.



Doch, doch, gibt schon welche.

Meine Frau kann damit auch um(kochen und backen).


----------



## Jason

Um Gottes Willen. Ich wollte niemanden zu nahe treten. Da rudere ich aber mal ganz schnell zurück.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen. Ich wollte niemanden zu nahe treten. Da rudere ich aber mal ganz schnell zurück.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Vorsicht, die alten Damen von heute waren auch mal jung, möglicherweise sogar blond...


Das gilt womöglich auch für einige ükels. Außer @Tricast, der kam schon so zur Welt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, nun bin ich auch wieder im Trockenen. Hat auch bei uns immer wieder schauerartig geregnet. Ja, mein Brotvergnügen war ausgesprochen erfolgreich! Es begann mit drei kleinen Plötzen. Dann konnte ich aber die Füße nicht stillhalten und habe bis dahin ohne Zusätze gepimten Schreddertoast mit etwas Maismus verfeinert. Das Zeig sah aus wie Rührei, da bekommt man selber Hunger. Die neue Mischung sagte auch den Brassen zu! Innerhalb von 20 Minuten konnte ich zwei der 50er-Klasse fangen. Zum Abschluss gab es dann noch einen lütten Aland. Fazit: Mit Brot fischen macht Spaß!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter !

Schöne Bilder und Fische!!


----------



## Jason

Auch von mir eine großes Petri heil @Wuemmehunter. Schöner Fang und tolle Bilder. Mensch Meier, warum habt ihr nur so viel Zeit zum angeln, und ich nicht?


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mensch Meier, warum habt ihr nur so viel Zeit zum angeln, und ich nicht?



Wir sind verbitterte, einsame Sonderlinge, die in unbeheizten, zugigen Bauwagen mit bemoosten Dächern hausen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> warum habt ihr nur so viel Zeit zum angeln, und ich nicht?




Man muss Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sind verbitterte, einsame Sonderlinge, die in unbeheizten, zugigen Bauwagen mit bemoosten Dächern hausen.


Da will ich auch hin. Unbedingt!!!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sind verbitterte, einsame Sonderlinge, die in unbeheizten, zugigen Bauwagen mit bemoosten Dächern hausen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss Prioritäten setzen!


Ja, das ist richtig. Deshalb tue ich wichtigere Dinge.( Nach der Meinung meiner Frau). 
Aber das Leben besteht wirklich nicht nur aus angeln. Leider


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sind verbitterte, einsame Sonderlinge, die in unbeheizten, zugigen Bauwagen mit bemoosten Dächern hausen.


Das trifft alles auch auf mich zu! Es muss was anderes sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber das Leben besteht wirklich nicht nur aus angeln.



WAT ????

Alles andere ist Nebensache!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> WAT ????


Seitdem meine Mama gebrechlich geworden ist, braucht sie viel Zuwendung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da will ich auch hin. Unbedingt!!!





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das trifft alles auch auf mich zu! Es muss was anderes sein



Naja, zwei relativ einfach umzusetzende Massnahmen für den Anfang sind natürlich konsequente *Verwahrlosung* der äußeren Erscheinung -dafür muss man Garnichts machen, man meide Klopapier und Rasierapparate,  und natürlich erregte *Selbstgespräche* mit ständig wechselnder Lautstärke ("Verdammt, hab ich gesagt, verdammt und ZUGENÄHT! verdammt, verdammt---" Dann kommt bzw. geht der Rest schon ganz von allein.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das gilt womöglich auch für einige ükels. Außer @Tricast, der kam schon so zur Welt


@Kochtopf: Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass die anderen ÜKEL Mädels sind und auch noch blond waren. Hast Du das auch stichhaltig überprüft oder gibt es noch andere Überraschungen?

Liebe Grüße an die Mädels in Nordhessen

Heinz


----------



## geomas

#wetter

Mein Angeltrip war mäßig erfolgreich, aber dennoch ein angenehmer Zeitvertreib.
Als dann sehr dunkle Wolken aufzogen hab ich „die Biege gemacht”. 
Auf dem Heimweg (per pedes) hab ich dreieinhalb Tropfen abgefangen, die Dusche blieb also noch im Rahmen.






Ob das jiggende Pärchen erfolgreich war - keine Ahnung. Der Himmel sah recht bedrohlich aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass die anderen ÜKEL Mädels sind und auch noch blond waren. Hast Du das auch stichhaltig überprüft oder gibt es noch andere Überraschungen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße an die Mädels in Nordhessen
> 
> Heinz


Waren es zumindest mal, du weisst doch heutzutage geht alles. Frauenblusen mit Männernamen, umbenennungen verdienter Schokoriegel, auf Döbel mit kunstköder


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass die anderen ÜKEL Mädels sind



Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal Mrs. Minimax mal ein bisschen im Ükel schmökern lassen, sie meinte "Ihr seid totale Chicks"


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> *Mein Angeltrip war mäßig erfolgreich, *



Na, Kein Wunder Mein Lieber, ich hätt schon ne etwas leichtere Pose gewählt, und die Montage nach Möglichkeit auch im Fluss platziert!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, Kein Wunder Mein Lieber, ich hätt schon ne etwas leichtere Pose gewählt, und die Montage nach Möglichkeit auch im Fluss platziert!



Im Angelladen stehen die Posen auch immer schräg im Sand. Ich dachte, so wird geangelt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Im Angelladen stehen die Posen auch immer schräg im Sand. Ich dachte, so wird geangelt.



 Ja, jetzt wissen wir endlich was StretPegging ist!

(Übrigens fürchte ich, das dieser Dialog eines Tages im AB im Ernst geführt werden wird...)


----------



## geomas

Hab leider schon wieder einen der guten Drennan-Micro-Futterkörbe geopfert. An einem offenbar neuen Unterwasser-Hindernis. Vor kurzem war die Stelle noch „Snag-frei”.
Das gute Brot hat die Warnow heute nicht gerockt - zwei Plötz der Kategorie „klein und nicht so hell, aber schnell” entschneiderten mich. Danke, Jungs.

Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, daß die DAM „WincklePicker” auch einen 14g-Korb problemlos bewältigt. Ist wohl eher eine Ultra-Light-Feeder als ne klassische Picker.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : Danke für den schön bebilderten Bericht!

@Minimax : Ahh, Mist, also die Invasion der Grundeln!

@Kochtopf: Schade, daß es bei Dir nicht lief. 

@Professor Tinca : Petri zu Deiner Strecke! Nett von Dir, die alte Nachbarin mit ein paar Plötz zu erfreuen. Du hast feedernd gefangen?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das gute Brot hat die Warnow heute nicht gerockt -



Petri zu den Rotaugen, und schade um den Korb- der Fluss gibt, der Fluss nimmt. Du benutzt als Hakenköder auch Breadpunch, soweit ich mich erinnere?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Du hast feedernd gefangen?



Nee. Fast alle mit Bolo.
Feedern ging sehr schecht.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zu den Rotaugen, und schade um den Korb- der Fluss gibt, der Fluss nimmt. Du benutzt als Hakenköder auch Breadpunch, soweit ich mich erinnere?



Heute ja und ausschließlich. Hatte noch Mais (schön klebrig) und die als „Rotwürmer” gelabelten Tierchen mit, aber nicht probiert.
Demnächst gehts an nen Teich mit schönen Karauschen, hoffe derzeit auf gutes Wetter zur passenden Zeit.
Ich will diesbezüglich unbedingt dem guten @Professor Tinca zuvorkommen...


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee. Fast alle mit Bolo.
> Feedern ging sehr schecht.



Ahh, danke. 

Irgendwie ist mir dieses Jahr nur ganz selten nach Posenangeln. Unabhängig von der Fängigkeit dieser oder jener Methode.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich will diesbezüglich unbedingt dem guten @Professor Tinca zuvorkommen...




Oh....na dann warte ich noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ahh, danke.
> 
> Irgendwie ist mir dieses Jahr nur ganz selten nach Posenangeln. Unabhängig von der Fängigkeit dieser oder jener Methode.




Echt?
Kann mir nicht passieren.
Posenangeln ist doch das Spannendste überhaupt!


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal Mrs. Minimax mal ein bisschen im Ükel schmökern lassen, sie meinte "Ihr seid totale Chicks"


Die Mrs. Minimax hat Ahnung.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oh....na dann warte ich noch ein Weilchen.



Um Gottes Willen! Nein, bitte nimm keinerlei Rücksicht auf den nihilistischen Sargblei-Schmeißer* von der Warnow! 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> Kann mir nicht passieren.
> Posenangeln ist doch das Spannendste überhaupt!



Mal so, mal so. Je nach Stimmung und Lust&Laune. Momentan sitz ich gerne und starre auf ne Feedertip.




*) herzliches Dankeschön an Heinz für diese wunderschöne Umschreibung der Ükelanten


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Stichwort feine Picker muss ich sofort an Juniabende und den Seebrucker Yachthafen am Chiemseeauslauf denken. Deftige Rotaugen und sehr stattliche Mairenken, die sich im klaren Wasser stapelten. Picker und einzelne Maiskörner am 16er Haken... da konnte man zusehen, wie der Eimer voll wurde und dazwischen raubten lautstark die Rapfen.
> 
> Soll ja angeblich alles vorbei sein, weil mal wieder ein paar "Kollegen" die Stege und Segelboote so richtig eingesaut haben. Bullshit as usuall.


Die Rotaugen kann man tlw. immer noch fangen, nur Mairenken sind selten geworden da die "Schwarze Pest" die Laichzüge in der Alz dahin gerafft hat.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ahh, danke.
> 
> Irgendwie ist mir dieses Jahr nur ganz selten nach Posenangeln. Unabhängig von der Fängigkeit dieser oder jener Methode.


Petri @geomas. Dann hattest du auch einen erfolgreichen Angeltag. Du angelst auch viel mit der Feeder Methode. Da komm ich auch noch hin. Ich schwöre es euch. Aber mit Pose macht es auch Spaß. Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> nihilistischen Sargblei-Schmeißer* von der Warnow!



Also, ich glaube das Du alles bist, aber keinesfalls nihilistisch. Das meine Ich positiv.

Ich freunde mich ja grade erst mit dem Brot an (und ich sollte mich beeilen, in Anbetracht meines neuesten Fanges...) und ich fremdle natürlich immer noch mit dem Material an sich. Sind Breadpunches nicht sehr ja, wie soll ich sagen, verlustanfällig grade bei der Anwesenheit von Kleinfischen? Meine beschränkten Experimente haben mir eher Rupfen aus in Tüte Plattgesessenen Sandwichscheiben nahegelegt- aufgrund meines knochigen H-R-Giger-Hinterns hab ich in der Mitte der Scheieb eine schön feste Knetzone und nach aussen wird's fluffiger, da kann man schön so "Dreiecksfähnchen" (schwer zu beschreiben) an den Haken "Wickeln"


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich glaube das Du alles bist, aber keinesfalls nihilistisch. Das meine Ich positiv.
> 
> Ich freunde mich ja grade erst mit dem Brot an (und ich sollte mich beeilen, in Anbetracht meines neuesten Fanges...) und ich fremdle natürlich immer noch mit dem Material an sich. Sind Breadpunches nicht sehr ja, wie soll ich sagen, verlustanfällig grade bei der Anwesenheit von Kleinfischen? Meine beschränkten Experimente haben mir eher Rupfen aus in Tüte Plattgesessenen Sandwichscheiben nahegelegt- aufgrund meines knochigen H-R-Giger-Hinterns hab ich in der Mitte der Scheieb eine schön feste Knetzone und nach aussen wird's fluffiger, da kann man schön so "Dreiecksfähnchen" (schwer zu beschreiben) an den Haken "Wickeln"



Das klassische Brotflocken-an-den-Haken-kneten hab ich nie so bilderbuchmäßig hinbekommen und schiebe es trotzig auf die heute übliche Brot-„Qualität”. 

Stanzen geht prima, finde ich. Besonders die Größen 8/10/12mm. Hab ein paar filigrane Bread-Punches, aber die sind nix für meine Art der Angelei (wohl nur was für echte Stipper).
Wie gestern geschrieben laß ich die beköderten Ruten beim Angeln mit Bread-Punch nie lange drin, typischerweise wird spätestens nach 5 Minuten neu beködert.
Selektiv angeln ist mit Bread-Punch schwierig bis unmöglich, mir persönlich egal. 

Ne Alternative ist noch die Nutzung mehrerer „Discs” oder „Punches” oder größerer Flocken in Verbindung mit einem Quickstop am Haar.





Hatte den Link hier schon mindestens 1x gepostet. 
Quick-Stop + mehrere „Discs” gehen prima.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas 
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort- das steckt ja die Möglichkeiten und Grenzen der Punches gut ab, grade das Selektionsproblem. Übrigens Sind di großen Schmatzigen Brotflocken aus den Engländervideos kein Problem, aber man muss diesen dicken, feuchten Sandwichtoast (Oder frisches KastenWeissbrot) wählen- Brötchen oder einfacher Toast sind zu trocken. Und Blos das Zeug immer in Plastiktüte lagern, sonst isses nach 2 Stunden Paniermehl, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas wenn du deinen shelter dabei gehabt hättest...  Petri Heil, ich wäre mit einem fingerlangen plötzchen hochzufrieden gewesen;(

Zum Brote: eine volle Seltersflasche oder ein Nudelholz kann so machen flachen Hintern ausgleichen, ich mag große Breadpunches (die gekauften nutze ich nie sondern ausschließlich das zugefeilte Kugelschreiberteil, das ca 8mm Durchmesser besitzt. Da ich aber ein Latterhannes bin bleibt mir oft nur die Flocke und da werden aus einer Scheibe ohne Kruste maximal drei Köder. Allerdings nutze ich das ausschließlich für Döbel


----------



## geomas

Ich trauere immer noch dem alten DDR-Kastenweizenbrot nach. Richtig warm werde ich mit dem heutigen Backshop- und Discounter-Brot nicht und Backwaren von nem „echten Bäcker” sind fast zu schade zum Angeln.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem ganz frischen Sandwichbrot - muß ich mal testen zum Flocken-Kneten.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich trauere immer noch dem alten DDR-Kastenweizenbrot nach. Richtig warm werde ich mit dem heutigen Backshop- und Discounter-Brot nicht und Backwaren von nem „echten Bäcker” sind fast zu schade zum Angeln.
> Danke für den Tipp mit dem ganz frischen Sandwichbrot - muß ich mal testen zum Flocken-Kneten.


Sammys super Sandwich ist dein Freund. Ein Kastenweissbrot aus dem Supermarkt (rewe?) Mit schwarzer Verpackung ist auch hervorragend, leide habe ich mir den Namen nicht gemerkt


----------



## Jason

Golden Toast?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich trauere immer noch dem alten DDR-Kastenweizenbrot nach.



Da darf ich jetzt wieder nichts zu sagen, sonst wird mir wieder "ein Tiefschlag" attestiert, wie damals als wir über "Die Substanz aus Bautzen" diskutierten...
(Da hätt ich noch ne schreckliche Story bezüglich eines Ostereinkaufs..) 
Aber generell, was wir als Angler im Brot suchen: Feuchte, Pappigkeit und eine Gewisse Zähe, all das ist heute nicht "en vogue"- findet sich aber im Sandwich Toast
wieder. Und das Plattsitzen unter Luftabschluss wirkt Wunder


----------



## Andal

Probiert es mal mit Türkenfladen. Am besten noch lauwarm in einen Plastiktüte. Zäher geht kaum. Und wenn es am Türkenladen fehlt, kann man sich auch Pizza Pane selber backen.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Golden Toast?



Neinein, auch kein Buttertoast- All unsere normalen Toastsorten sind zu trocken: Nur der Labbrige pappige Sandwichtoast ist die Weapon, und dann ruhig wie Bruder Kochtopf sagt auf Sammis setzen


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Neinein, auch kein Buttertoast- All unsere normalen Toastsorten sind zu trocken: Nur der Labbrige pappige Sandwichtoast ist die Weapon, und dann ruhig wie Bruder Kochtopf sagt auf Sammis setzen


Nur das kommt dem englischen Family Bread  halbwegs gleich.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Probiert es mal mit Türkenfladen. Am besten noch lauwarm in einen Plastiktüte. Zäher geht kaum.



Aber hat man hier auch die Möglichkeit eine fluffige, wavernde Fahne zu belassen? Weil der Fladen ist ja kompakt von der Mitte bis zum Rand


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Tipp in Sachen „Sammys”. Habe bislang mit „Grafschafter American Sandwich” gepietscht.
„Türkenfladen” hab ich gerade nicht so vor Augen: das „Brot” vom Kebab?


----------



## Andal

Das ganz normale Fladenbrot, das es in türkischen Lebensmittelläden gibt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das ganz normale Fladenbrot, das es in türkischen Lebensmittelläden gibt.


Ich finde es hat ein ungünstiges Kruste/Krume Verhältnis und es muss frisch vom Bäcker sein. Dann voll d'accord


----------



## geomas

^^ danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu der kapitalen Brachse.
> 
> @Kochtopf Tut mir echt leid, dass du so lange in deinem Shelter gesessen hast und nichts gefangen hast.
> Sicherlich kommen bald die besseren Tage. Aber schön, dass du mit deinem Korum Shelter zufrieden bist.
> Ist es schnell aufgebaut? So ein Teil wäre für mich auch eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der Korumshelter ist wirklich in nullkommanic aufgebaut


----------



## Mikesch

Endlich mit dem Lesen nachgekommen.

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es hat ein ungünstiges Kruste/Krume Verhältnis und es muss frisch vom Bäcker sein. Dann voll d'accord


Die zu viele Kruste geht, nebst Pfälzer Lewwerwoscht, an den Angler. Gar kein Mißverhältnis!


----------



## Tobias85

G





phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj13-yQ4PDhAhX96eAKHVv-Dx8QMwhBKAIwAg&url=https://www.nobanis.org/species-alerts/perccottus-glenii/&psig=AOvVaw06kYmUG7VJR2ooxJgNnr2j&ust=1556470914594039&ictx=3&uact=3
> 
> OK den schwarzen Fleck kann ich jetzt echt nicht erkennen.
> Hat der Bach denn zufluss zu irgendeinem größeren Gewässer.?



Du hast da ja auch keine Schwarzmundgrundel, sondern eine Schläfergrundel.  Zusammen mit der Marmorierten Grundel sind das die drei bei uns eingeschleppten Arten.


----------



## Tobias85

Dickes Petri an Wuemmehunter, den Professer und Georg!  (hab ich jetzt wen übergangen?) @Georg: Es muss nicht unbedingt das Sammys Sandwich sein, meiner Meinung nach sind all die billigen Amerikan Sandwiches ziemlich gleich, wahrscheinlich werden sie sogar alle in der gleichen Fabrik für die einzelnen Eigenmarken produziert. Die nehmen sich echt nichts.


Ich war heute endlich mal erfolgreich. Hab mich am (bereits erstaunlich warmen) Mittellandkanal an eine Wendestelle gesetzt und mein Futter von vorgestern verbraucht. Aufgepeppt habe ich es noch etwas mit den Kochsud der Hanfkörner und natürlich in jeder Ladung mit ein paar gekochten Körnern und Maden. Erst ging garnichts, hatte aber auch wegen der ollen Powergum-Schlaufe im Schnurclip zwei bis etliche verschiedene Futterplätze angelegt. Die Enden waren so lang und wurden so ungünstig von der Schnur eingewickelt und standen dann so ungünstig ab, dass sie mir die ablaufende Schnur abgebremst haben. Nach 5 Würfen, die alle nicht in den Clip gingen, hab ich das dann auch endlich mal gerafft und die Ende gekürzt, von da an klappte das Werfen wieder.

Erst gab es ein paar hektische Rotaugenbisse, die ich natürlich nicht verwandel konnten, später kamen dann die Brassen an den Futterplatz und haben sich quasi selbst gehakt. Drei Stück konnte ich landen von 25, 43 und 33 cm, alle um/nach Sonnenuntergang rum (war aber auch erst spät am Wasser). Alle Bisse kamen übrigens auf Made oder Hanf/Made-Kombi, Hanf selbst brachte keine Zupfer. Deswegen (und weil das Zeug fies schwierig an den Haken zu bringen ist) habe ich dann nur noch mit Maden mit in de Korb gegeben und an den Haken gehangen. Ob jetzt der fehlende Hanf Grund für die bald wieder ausbleibenden Bisse war oder ob es an etwas anderem lag, das weiß ich nicht.

Aber alles in allem ein toller Abend. Ich hatte zwar kalkuliert, ne halbe Stunde im Regen sitzen zu müssen, waren dann aber nur 5 Minuten und wenige Tropfen. Später lag der Kanal dann spiegelglatt vor mir, Zander raubten gelegentlich, hier und da kleine Ringe an der Oberfläche, Karpfenbläschen schoben sich langsam aber kotinuierlich am Ende der Steinpackung entlang auf mich zu. Schwalben über der Wendestelle, später dann Fledermäuse. Hach, schön wars.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal Mrs. Minimax mal ein bisschen im Ükel schmökern lassen, sie meinte "Ihr seid totale Chicks"



EXPLAIN! EXPLAIN! EXPLAIN! Hat sie irgendwie erläutert, was sie damit genau meinte? Ich mein, dass wir allesamt sexy Chickas sind, das ist ja wohl klar, aber wie konnte sie das aus unseren Beiträgen herauslesen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> EXPLAIN! EXPLAIN! EXPLAIN! Hat sie irgendwie erläutert, was sie damit genau meinte? Ich mein, dass wir allesamt sexy Chickas sind, das ist ja wohl klar, aber wie konnte sie das aus unseren Beiträgen herauslesen?


Fang- sind unsere Katzenbilder, tackle unsere Mode... kann ich die Rolle zu der Rute tragen, @geomas hat so nen hinreißenden vintagelook... ja wir sind chix

Und Petri lieber Tobias


----------



## Minimax

-





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er ist auch der Grund, warum ich mir das Korum Light* Shelter *zulege, ist recht leicht, bietet Schutz und beide passen drunter.





geomas schrieb:


> Sicherheitshalber hab ich heute mal einen modernen Wetterschutz bestellt Mal sehen, ob das „Supa-Lite* Shelter*” was taugt.





geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab das *Shelter *(..)bestellt.





jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber in deinem Korum [B]Shelter [/B]kann man es auch bei Regen gut aushalten.




[QUOTE="Kochtopf, post: 4923109, member: 190770"][USER=66278]@geomas wenn du deinen* shelter* dabei gehabt hättest...[/QUOTE]

*Shelter.*..

*Shelter.*.

*Shelter*…..

Ja, jaaa, ist gut jetzt, die Ükel Szene ist gnadenlos, ich bin völlig im Shelter-Peer Pressure: Ich habs  jetzt auch bestellt!
Seid ihr nun zufrieden? Dafür können meine (fiktiven) Kinder nicht aufs College![/user]


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [B]Shelter.[/B]..
> 
> [B]Shelter.[/B].
> 
> [B]Shelter[/B]…..
> 
> Ja, jaaa, ist gut jetzt, die Ükel Szene ist gnadenlos, ich bin völlig im Shelter-Peer Pressure: Ich habs  jetzt auch bestellt!
> Seid ihr nun zufrieden? Dafür können meine (fiktiven) Kinder nicht aufs College!


Dunkel die andere Seite ist

(Halts Maul Yoda und iss deinen toast"


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dunkel die andere Seite ist
> 
> (Halts Maul Yoda und iss deinen toast"


Dann ist das Brot eindeutig zu trocken!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fang- sind unsere Katzenbilder, tackle unsere Mode... kann ich die Rolle zu der Rute tragen, @geomas hat so nen hinreißenden vintagelook... ja wir sind chix
> 
> Und Petri lieber Tobias



Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen - sie hat ja sowas von Recht! Und vielen Dank.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen - sie hat ja sowas von Recht! Und vielen Dank.


Ich habe einmal mit meiner Exex über Schuhe, Handtaschen und Angelzeug geplaudert. Danach mieden wir beide das Thema, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal mit meiner Exex über Schuhe, Handtaschen und Angelzeug geplaudert. Danach mieden wir beide das Thema, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.



Ihr fehlte einfach die Erkentnis.


----------



## Andal

Och..... die kam im Laufe des Gespräches sehr schnell auf und wir hatten da auch beide genug "Schmutz am Schuh"!


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Petri zu Deiner Brassen-Strecke und danke für den Bericht dazu!

@Minimax : Lief vielleicht ganz leise im Radio „Gimme Shelter”? Ich hoffe, das Teil gefällt Dir. Die Bewährungsprobe für das Supa-Lite-Ding hier steht noch aus, bin aber guten Mutes.


----------



## Minimax

@Minimax : Lief vielleicht ganz leise im Radio „Gimme Shelter”? .[/QUOTE]

logischerweise hab ichs grad eben in den Musikthread gesetzt....


----------



## Tobias85

Ich wiedersetzte mich aus Prinzip dem Gruppenzwang und werde mir deswegen kein Shelter holen...mein Kontostand steht mir in dieser Entscheidung bei und unterstützt mich in meiner Haltung


----------



## Tobias85

Dafür ist eine billige Futterschleuder auf dem Weg zu mir, damit ich demnächst mit Maden, Hanf und Weizen pur angreifen kann.


----------



## Andal

Zum Glück tut es mein alter Brolly noch etwas. Mein Konto bekommt Schnappatmung, wenn ich an was neues denke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dafür ist eine billige Futterschleuder auf dem Weg zu mir, damit ich demnächst mit Maden, Hanf und Weizen pur angreifen kann.


Wenn mein Schirm nicht zu seinen Ahnen abgeritten wäre hätte ich nicht mal drüber nach gedacht aber das ist ja das schöne wenn was kaputt ist - man muss was nachkaufen


----------



## Minimax

Kein Shelter, kein Hat:


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Kein Shelter, kein Hat:



Wenn ihr deswegen jetzt drüber nachdenkt, mich über die nordhessische Klippen in die Fulda oder Weser zu verklappen, so wie hier im Trailer in der Wüste zu sehen - eure Shelter reiße ich dann mit, lasst euch das eine Warnung sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr deswegen jetzt drüber nachdenkt, mich über die nordhessische Klippen in die Fulda oder Weser zu verklappen, so wie hier im Trailer in der Wüste zu sehen - eure Shelter reiße ich dann mit, lasst euch das eine Warnung sein.


Nicht deswegen. Das tun wir nur, um für reiche Fänge zu bitten


----------



## Tobias85

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt







Hör auf Mister Spock!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nicht deswegen. Das tun wir nur, um für reiche Fänge zu bitten


  Recht hast Du. Wär auch nichts persönliches.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal Mrs. Minimax mal ein bisschen im Ükel schmökern lassen, sie meinte "Ihr seid totale Chicks"



O-Ton Frau rhinefisher " Körbchengröße, Gardinenschnur und Skinny Little Bitches? Echt jetzt? Pussys!!"


----------



## Xianeli

Wieso bestellt ihr euch alle ein Shelter wenn ich euch schon 2x kostenlos eins angeboten habe ?


----------



## Minimax

Ojemine,
seltsam, nach einer Serie an anglerischen Niederlagen bin ich jetzt dennoch sehr heiß darauf ans Wasser zu kommen- oder vielleicht grade deswegen? Nur leider gehöre ich heut der Missus, da öffnet sich kein Fenster. 
Ich könnte versuchen, die Scharte bei den Döbeln auszuwetzen, oder doch nochmal ein paar Fliegen in den Bäumen am Forellenbach zu verteilen... oder mal ganz klassisch auf Brassen zu feedern, die wunderbare Bronzeplatte vom Prof ist da Ansporn… oder den Satzis an nem netten kleinen Teich nachzustellen, nicht gänzlich ohne Verwertungsabsicht, gilt auch für die Aale.. Oder doch mit Balsa auf Rotaugen/Güstern.. Oder halt wirklich mal mit der Spinne losziehen.
Weil: Die Schmach sitzt tief, und besonders weil ich auf den letzten Ansitzen unheimlich viel Fischaktivität, von Groß und Klein beobachten, aber eben nicht verwandeln konnte. Aber leider, leider, heut sitz ich fest, immerhin wird mir meine Gefangenschaft durch eine angekündigte Spargelmahlzeit (konnte gestern bei der Anfahrt ans Wasser einige Stangen holen) versüßt, und Mrs. Minimax Hollandaise ist spektakulär.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wollte noch einmal meine Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zum gerade für Friedfischangler eher lästigen Grundelthema loswerden. Auch wenn wir die Großmäuler selbst wohl nicht mehr loswerden dürften, kann man doch an ihnen vorbeiangeln. Zum einen, wenn man sich Angelstellen erarbeitet, die für Grundeln nicht als Lebensraum geeignet sind. Warum? Grundeln sind grottenschlechte Schwimmer! Ich hatte mal ne Actioncam in der Weser. Die Aufnahmen haben gezeigt, dass Grundel mehr hüpfen als schwimmen. (Übrigens haben die ihm letzten Jahr gemachten Bilder auch gezeigt, dass nach einigen Minuten die Weißfische den angefütterten Bereich dominiert haben und die Grundeln sich zurückzogen). Wenn sie irgendwo verharren wollen, Ankerns sie mit ihrer saugnapfähnlichen Brustflosse. Das klappt natürlich am besten, wenn zumindest kleinere Steine im Wasser sind. Reiner Sandgrund wird von den Grundeln eher gemieden. 
Ihre schlechten Schwimmeigenschaften lässt die Grundeln auch nur sehr schlecht an Köder kommen, die mehr als 5 bis 10 Zentimeter über Grund angeboten werden. Aus diesem Grund fische ich gerne mit Auftriebskügelchen an der Feedermontage. Die Grundelbissfrequenz geht so deutlich nach unten. 
Man kann aber auch grundelungeeignete Köder einsetzen. Obwohl die Burschen ein im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße ein überdimensioniertes Maul haben, kommen sie nicht mit allem klar. Wenn ich in Bereichen mit hoher Grundeldichte auf Brassen fischen möchte, nehme ich gerne einen starken Haken der Größen 8 oder 6 und ködere einen Mix auf leicht weichgekochten Hartmais und und Maden ein. Die Maden sollen Bewegung in den Köder bringen und werden zwischen zwei Hartmaiskörnern eingeklemmt. Das hat mir mal einen 63er Brassen in einem stark grundelverseuchten Weserabschnitt gebracht. 
Anders als viele alteingesessene Angler der Sorte "man fängt ja nur nich Grundeln", sollte/muss man seine Angelei in solchen Bereichen etwas anpassen, dann ist das Problem nicht so groß wie es scheint. Ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass die Grundeln in kleine, sandgrundige Flüsse aufsteigen. In der Wümme sind sie zwar bis in den oberen Tidenbereich mit seinen Steinpackungen vorgedrungen, oberhalb davon habe ich allerdings noch keine gefangen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Ojemine,
> seltsam, nach einer Serie an anglerischen Niederlagen bin ich jetzt dennoch sehr heiß darauf ans Wasser zu kommen- oder vielleicht grade deswegen? Nur leider gehöre ich heut der Missus, da öffnet sich kein Fenster.
> Ich könnte versuchen, die Scharte bei den Döbeln auszuwetzen, oder doch nochmal ein paar Fliegen in den Bäumen am Forellenbach zu verteilen... oder mal ganz klassisch auf Brassen zu feedern, die wunderbare Bronzeplatte vom Prof ist da Ansporn… oder den Satzis an nem netten kleinen Teich nachzustellen, nicht gänzlich ohne Verwertungsabsicht, gilt auch für die Aale.. Oder doch mit Balsa auf Rotaugen/Güstern.. Oder halt wirklich mal mit der Spinne losziehen.
> Weil: Die Schmach sitzt tief, und besonders weil ich auf den letzten Ansitzen unheimlich viel Fischaktivität, von Groß und Klein beobachten, aber eben nicht verwandeln konnte. Aber leider, leider, heut sitz ich fest, immerhin wird mir meine Gefangenschaft durch eine angekündigte Spargelmahlzeit (konnte gestern bei der Anfahrt ans Wasser einige Stangen holen) versüßt, und Mrs. Minimax Hollandaise ist spektakulär.


Na dann guten Hunger!


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Wieso bestellt ihr euch alle ein Shelter wenn ich euch schon 2x kostenlos eins angeboten habe ?


Es geht nicht um einen Shelter, es geht eben um den kleinen leichten von Korum. Wenn der Rest der Klasse Batmanfedermäppchen hat willst du nicht mit hello kitty ankommen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn der Rest der Klasse Batmanfedermäppchen hat



Augenblick mal, ich dachte Korum wär Sailor Moon?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Augenblick mal, ich dachte Korum wär Sailor Moon?


Und was wäre dann Shimano?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und was wäre dann Shimano?


Keine Ahnung. Biene Maja?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Nur ein kurzer Einwurf : Dieser Faden ist der geilste im ganzen AB,wirklich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur leider gehöre ich heut der Missus, da öffnet sich kein Fenster.




Dann nimm die Tür.


----------



## phirania

Gibt doch genügend Alternativen.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...g::1184.html&usg=AOvVaw3-H_GBIZi4JCI-2R5WMKwA


----------



## phirania

Scheint sich gerade eine  Shelter Grippe anzubahnen...
Nur gut das ich geimpft bin.....


----------



## Tobias85

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Nur ein kurzer Einwurf : Dieser Faden ist der geilste im ganzen AB,wirklich



Das liegt an den ganzen geilen Chicks, die sich hier tummeln. 


@Wuemmehunter: Das mit dem Vorbeiangeln klappt hier anscheinend auch recht gut. Obwohl der Kanal ziemlich Grundelverseucht ist, hatte ich gestern nicht eine Grundel mit den Maden auf der Feederrute. Ich habe in der Wendestelle nämlich auch recht weit draussen gefischt, sicher 15m entfernt von der Steinpackung. In einer Sache muss ich dir jedoch widersprechen: Dass die Grundeln nicht in kleine sandgeprägte Flüsse aufsteigen. Mein Bächlein hat nahezu reinen Sand/Lehmgrund, kleine Steine liegen nur vereinzelt mal rum. Im Sommer total zugekrautet bis auf wenige, dann schnellerfließende Rinnen. Trotzdem habe ich letztes Jahr eben mit großer Sicherheit die ersten Grundeln entdeckt, 20km von der Mündung in die Weser entfernt. Solange die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch ist, glaube ich, dass die sich so ziemlich überall ausbreiten können.




Xianeli schrieb:


> Wieso bestellt ihr euch alle ein Shelter wenn ich euch schon 2x kostenlos eins angeboten habe ?



Vielleicht weil der eine oder andere zu bescheiden ist, so ein Angebot anzunehmen? Aber wenn du es so offensichtlich loswerden möchtest, dann könnten wir ja nochmal drüber reden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias35: Natürlich will ich nicht ausschließen, dass sie auch in sandige Bereiche aufsteigen. Aber genau das zeigt, wie wichtig es ist, das Problem im Auge zu behalten. Auch invasive Arten wie die Grundeln passen sich an neue Lebensräume an. Und manchen Arten gelingt das leider viel zu schnell.


----------



## Tobias85

Leider ist es wohl schon zu spät, da irgendwas zu machen. Das einzige ist, noch zu verhindern, dass sie in abgeschlossene Seen gelangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin wieder unterwegs Jungs. Ziemlich windig heute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber es beißt trotzdem.


----------



## Jason

Viel Spaß und vor allem viel Erfolg.. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke. Ich geb mir Mühe.


----------



## Hering 58

@Professor Viel Spaß und Petri bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir waren gerade auf einem (großen antik) Flohmarkt, habe einige interessante Rollen (Abu Cardinal, Dam west Berlin Quick Plus, irgendeine monströs große Silstar) und Ruten (abu swedem, sportex) gefunden, leider hat der Verkäufer gegoogelt was man bekommen kann bei ebay und dabei nicht bedacht dass der Preis über den Zustand geht. Zum fischen wären sie sicher ok zu gebrauchen aber dafür zahle ich keine vitrinenpreise (60 € für die verranzte aburolle, 100 für die sportexrute mit lackflecken und kaputten Lack... war mir zuviel


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Das sieht doch richtig gut aus. Petri und mehr davon!
@Kochtopf: Es gibt Namen, die sind einfach überbewertet. Hhätte ich auch nicht genommen.


----------



## Xianeli

@Tobias85 gerne. Habe zwei Stück und kann nur in einem sitzen und benötige es nicht. Hatte es auch nur 1x aufgebaut im Wohnzimmer und nie benutzt draußen. Zum ükeln kann ichs dann mitnehmen und übergeben


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir waren gerade auf einem (großen antik) Flohmarkt, habe einige interessante Rollen (Abu Cardinal, Dam west Berlin Quick Plus, irgendeine monströs große Silstar) und Ruten (abu swedem, sportex) gefunden, leider hat der Verkäufer gegoogelt was man bekommen kann bei ebay und dabei nicht bedacht dass der Preis über den Zustand geht. Zum fischen wären sie sicher ok zu gebrauchen aber dafür zahle ich keine vitrinenpreise (60 € für die verranzte aburolle, 100 für die sportexrute mit lackflecken und kaputten Lack... war mir zuviel


Das war die richtige Entscheidung. Im guten Zustand kann man ggf den Preis (handeln kann man auch noch) zahlen. Manche Leute denken weis Gott was sie da haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das Wetter wird besser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und beißt noch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Noch so ein Bild, dann hast Du mich soweit, dass ich auch noch mal losfahre!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird besser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323336


Petri Professor. Man sieht es. Der Wind hat auch nachgelassen. Gleich viel angenehmer. Oder?


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Noch so ein Bild, dann hast Du mich soweit, dass ich auch noch mal losfahre!


Ich gehe auch nochmal los. Beim Anangeln lief so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Professor. Man sieht es. Der Wind hat auch nachgelassen. Gleich viel angenehmer. Oder?



 Jupp. Rotfedern und Plötzen beisen gut.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich pack mein Tackle!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich pack mein Tackle!


Viel Spaß und Glück.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon fette Rotfedern dabei.


----------



## Andal

Na dann mal allen gehabten und habenden ein fettes Petri Hei!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, wir sind am Wasser! Einen Plan hab ich nicht, aber vielleicht funktioniert der ja.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, wir sind am Wasser! Einen Plan hab ich nicht, aber vielleicht funktioniert der ja.


Aber der Hund ist einsame Spitze. Dieser Blick ist unbezahlbar!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der Auftakt...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Stephan.
Jo. Der Hund fetzt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt. Hatte gerade einen der wenigen Wümme-Döbel. Knappe 25 war er lang


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier beißt es auch noch


----------



## Andal

Bei uns wirds die kommenden Wochen leider nicht besser. Teilweise, je nach Quelle, wird sogar von 20.000 Litern Diesel gesprochen, die die Sau mit ihrem Mumienschiff verloren hat...

https://www.rheinpfalz.de/nachricht...lehUapJjiL61-Mo0b-UXei0Px5Om5gDAzSXxIkclZltq0


----------



## Professor Tinca

So. Nr 3 vom heutigen Zielfisch.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Auftakt...


Bei dem herrlichen kleinen Wasser tropft mir regelmäßig der Zahn...

...es ist zum Auswachsen. Hab ich groß, will ich klein und umgekehrt.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber es beißt trotzdem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323329
> Anhang anzeigen 323330



Petri...
Mal wieder sehr schöne Fische.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns wirds die kommenden Wochen leider nicht besser. Teilweise, je nach Quelle, wird sogar von 20.000 Litern Diesel gesprochen, die die Sau mit ihrem Mumienschiff verloren hat...
> 
> https://www.rheinpfalz.de/nachricht...lehUapJjiL61-Mo0b-UXei0Px5Om5gDAzSXxIkclZltq0



Echt übel so eine scheiße.....


----------



## Xianeli

Wird man richtig neidisch bei den Fängen hier. Wetter war heute eigentlich Top aber hatte leider keine Zeit


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch n richtig fetter Plötz zum Abschluss.


----------



## Jason

Ist ja wieder gut gelaufen bei dir. Gute Sache. . Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

33cm war der Plötz.(Bild kommt in IG).
Jetzt habe ich aber Schluss gemacht. Wurde zu kalt im Hoodie....


----------



## Professor Tinca

War auf jeden Fall wieder ein geiler Tag.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber Professor, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Nachdem mich Deine Livebilder vom Wasser motiviert haben, auch noch mal an mein Hausflüsschen zu fahren, bin ich nun wieder zu Hause. Bei mir waren es nur drei Stunden, aber die haben immerhin etwas Fisch gebracht. Erster Fisch war ein fast schon kapitaler Gründling von etwa 12 Zentimetern, dann kam ein kleiner Döbel, der mich aber sehr stolz macht. Döbel kommen bei uns nicht so häufig vor, umso schöner war es für mich, mal wieder einen zu fangen. Anschließend kamen noch einige kleine Plötzen, dann ließ das Beissen nach und hörte schließlich ganz auf. Bevor ich nach Hause gefahren bin, habe ich noch mal die Spinne rausgeholt. An der war noch ein Texas-Rig samt Gummiwurm montiert, mit dem ich mich Ende letzten Jahres erfolglos an der Weser auf Barsch abgemüht habe. Diesmal war das Rig erfolgreicher. Schon beim achten Wurf stieg ein Hecht ein, der natürlich wieder schwimmt, wir haben schließlich noch zwei Tage Schonzeit.


----------



## Jason

Petri @Wuemmehunter  Schön das auch du es nochmal ans Wasser gekommen bist. Dein Hund ist wirklich ein schönes Tier. Ich hätte auch schon längst einen Wegbegleiter. Aber das geht nun mal nicht. Hinter einem Hund muss die ganze Familie stehen. Sonst bleibt so ein Tier auf der Strecke. Außerdem haben wir eine gestörte Katze. Das reicht uns.
Ja, heute morgen beim Anangeln lief es bei mir nicht so toll. Aber ich war heute Abend noch mal los. Den Bericht gibt es bei Forellenpirsch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super!

Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Petri @Professor Tinca und @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bin ein bisschen durch die Seen gekrochen und habe den Fischen beim Laichen zugesehen. Interessant sind die Zander, die vor den Füßen stehen. Recht groß so ein Männchen, flankiert von den Moderlieschen.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Warst du heute nicht draußen zum angeln? Du bist doch hoffentlich nicht krank?


----------



## Jason

Meine Herren, bist du krass drauf. Ist doch noch ein wenig frisch für so eine Bad im See. Aber schöne Bilder hast du da abgeliefert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Meine Herren, bist du krass drauf. Ist doch noch ein wenig frisch für so eine Bad im See. Aber schöne Bilder hast du da abgeliefert.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich bin äußerst Widerstandsfähig, das Plätschern der Weißfische ums Eck hat mich einfach Neugierig gemacht. Auf dem Weg dorthin wurde mir aber der Weg vom Zander versperrt. Zufälle halt. Eine Schlange ist auch noch an mir vorbeigeschwommen.

Mitten drin, statt nur dabei.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> @geomas Warst du heute nicht draußen zum angeln? Du bist doch hoffentlich nicht krank?



Draußen war ich schon, aber zum Racken, nicht zum Pietschen.

Mal sehen, wie sich die kommenden Tage gestalten. 
Hab Lust auf einen Teich mit Karauschen und Schleien und Karpfen und sehr schlanken, sehr agilen Plötz.
Da paßt allerdings die angesagte Windrichtung nicht.


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : Starke Aktion, Chef!


----------



## Hering 58

@Fantastic Fishing bist du krass drauf.Schönes Foto.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca mal wieder ne tolle Strecke, herzliches Petri, und ein  Petri auch dem @Wuemmehunter den Du so ans Wasser getrieben hast! @Fantastic Fishing vielen Dank für die tollen Aufnahmen, super! Also Gentlemen, heut ist ja ein besonders hochkarätige Ükeltag, vielen Dank,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bisschen durch die Seen gekrochen und habe den Fischen beim Laichen zugesehen. Interessant sind die Zander, die vor den Füßen stehen. Recht groß so ein Männchen, flankiert von den Moderlieschen.


 
Wartet auf das Weibchen, Nestpflege ist das wahrscheinlich noch nicht bei soviel Futterfisch drum herum... Schönes Erlebnis...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin äußerst Widerstandsfähig, das Plätschern der Weißfische ums Eck hat mich einfach Neugierig gemacht. Auf dem Weg dorthin wurde mir aber der Weg vom Zander versperrt. Zufälle halt. Eine Schlange ist auch noch an mir vorbeigeschwommen.
> 
> Mitten drin, statt nur dabei.


*

Du bist nicht Wiederstandsfähig, Du bist voll das Fischmagnet* ...

In welcher tiefe etwa stand der Zander ???  Hast Du mehrere davon gesehen???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> *
> Du bist nicht Wiederstandsfähig, Du bist voll das Fischmagnet* ...
> 
> In welcher tiefe etwa stand der Zander ???  Hast Du mehrere davon gesehen???



https://www.16er-haken.de/zandernest-laichzeit/

Spare ich mir die Ausführungen. 

Zum Thema Aggression: Es waren viele Kleinfische und später auch Brassen in der Nähe. Die Moderlieschen waren ihm egal, bei den Brassen hat er aber sofort eine andere Gangart an den Tag gelegt. Die Weißfische haben übrigens auch schon dort gelaicht/waren dabei.

Ob das Gelege schon Eier enthielt, ist natürlich spekulativ. Ich bin aus Rücksicht etwas distanziert geblieben, hatte aber auch die Hosen hochgekrempelt. Einen Biss auf mein nacktes Wadenbein wollte ich nicht kassieren. Der Knabe war auch recht groß, da hast du keine Lust auf Einschläge.

E: Es war nur ein einzelnes Exemplar und es kehrte wiederholt an die gleiche Stelle zurück. Ich habs im Beitrag auch schon geschrieben gehabt. Er schwamm sehr langsam von seiner "Fruchtburg" runter, beschleunigte dann massiv. Ich tippe darauf, das er nichts verwirbeln wollte. Daher meine Annahme einer erfolgreichen Befruchtung. Ich bin mir dessen auch sicher, der Fisch hat eindeutig den Anschein gemacht.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Besten Dank für die rasche Antwort ...
Raubfischthema unter 16er-haken finde ich gut...
Klicke ich mal an...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die rasche Antwort ...
> Raubfischthema unter 16er-haken finde ich gut...
> Klicke ich mal an...



Es war halt ein Zufall, um die Zander an diesem Gewässer wusste ich aber. Interessant finde ich vielmehr, das die Moderlieschen sich vielleicht absichtlich über den Raubfisch auf Diät gestellt haben, weil er sie indirekt schützen könnte (vermeintlich, Annahme, Vermutung). Er hat nicht auf sie Reagiert. Auf mich allerdings schon, er drehte sich sofort in meine Richtung. Die Brassen haben ihm überhaupt nicht gepasst.

Sein ganzes Verhalten war für mich eindeutig Brutpflege, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Du bist schon ne "coole Sau" was das Angeln anbetrifft...Einfach voll verrückt aber geil ...
Schöne Bilder und Bericht ebenfalls Top ...

Den Erkenntnis habe ich auch wenn man den Lebenszyklus der Fische erforscht bzw. kennt, dass das fangen und finden der Fische viel leichter ist..
Ich bin schon verrückt aber Du.................................!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Du bist schon ne "coole Sau" was das Angeln anbetrifft...Einfach voll verrückt aber geil ...
> Schöne Bilder und Bericht ebenfalls Top ...
> 
> Den Erkenntnis habe ich auch wenn man den Lebenszyklus der Fische erforscht bzw. kennt, dass das fangen und finden der Fische viel leichter ist..
> Ich bin schon verrückt aber Du.................................!!!



Ich hab noch so einiges auf Lager, was auch für dich im Bezug auf Aale sehr, sehr interessant sein dürfte. Dazu aber bald mehr. 

Und was meine "Verrücktheit" anbelangt: Ich habe als Kind jedes Insekt studiert, später jeden Tag in den Ferien mit dem Angeln am Campingplatz verbracht und alles erforscht, was das Baggerloch hergab.

Ich such mal ein Bild raus, wo ich 8 Jahre alt war. Da hatte ich nen Graskarpfen von 13 Kilogramm auf ne Teigmurmel gefangen. Das geht mein ganzes Leben lang schon so.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich bin auch schon verrückt...Habe schon mit vier auf dem Bauernhof meiner Oma aus Gänsefedern und Korken Posen gebaut und aus Haselnuß Ruten gebaut...
Die Angelei begleitet mich bis heute leidenschaftlich mit einigen Pausen dazwischen...Aber wenn ich dabei bin, dann volles Program...
Muß auch mindestens zweimal in der Woche am wasser sein, sonst fehlt mir was...Das mit Aalangeln mach ich erst das zweite Jahr um die 
Schonzeit der Zander zu überbrücken...
Aber wenn Du was für mich über Aale hast, dann her damit über PN, grins...


----------



## Tobias85

Xianeli schrieb:


> @Tobias85 gerne. Habe zwei Stück und kann nur in einem sitzen und benötige es nicht. Hatte es auch nur 1x aufgebaut im Wohnzimmer und nie benutzt draußen. Zum ükeln kann ichs dann mitnehmen und übergeben



Das wäre wirklich großartig! 




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich pack mein Tackle!



Da ist wohl jemand leicht zu beeinflussen, was?  Aber wäre ich zuhause gewesen und hätte Professors Bilder gesehen, dann wäre ich sicher auch nochmal ans Wasser.  Dir und @Professor Tinca ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke für die Petris!



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und was meine "Verrücktheit" anbelangt: Ich habe als Kind jedes Insekt studiert, später jeden Tag in den Ferien mit dem Angeln am Campingplatz verbracht und alles erforscht, was das Baggerloch hergab.
> 
> ........ Das geht mein ganzes Leben lang schon so.



Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!
> Bruder im Geiste!



Im Osten nichts Neues.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Osten nichts Neues.


Im Westen auch nicht.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich hatte ja letztens nach einer Empfehlung für eine kurze Posenrute gefragt und dankenswerter Weise einige Tipps bekommen.
Ich habe mich für die Browning CK Micro Waggler entschieden und die Rute am Wochenende gleich mal ans Wasser geschleppt 
Ich muss sagen, dass das ein feines Stöckchen ist. Schön leicht, handlich und kommt auch mit geringen Wurfgewichten wirklich gut zurecht. Wie sie sich im Drill bei etwas größeren Fischen verhält kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, aber auch eine 25er Plötze macht da schon Spaß. 
Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase hat das mit dem Anhieb auch gut geklappt - die Rute ist halt schon etwas weicher als das, was ich sonst so fische.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich zufrieden damit und nochmal dabke an alle Tipp-Geber







Und Petri Heil natürlich noch an alle


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Im Westen auch nicht.



Ich finde deine Signatur viel besser.




> Im alten Rom nannte man sie Götter, heute sagt man ANGLER."


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wie sie sich im Drill bei etwas größeren Fischen verhält kann ich leider noch nicht sagen



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das die Rute sehr, sehr parabol ist. Sind ja Commercialruten für den Nahbereich. Eine Schleie von 50 Zentimeter, Brassen ab über 60 Zentis und dergleichen machen schon ordentlich Rabatz an der Rute. Im Prinzip kannst du jeden Fisch damit bändigen, bei Hindernissen musst du aber aufpassen, bei hohem Druck springt die Energie gleich auf das Vorfach/Hauptschnur, weil der Stock am Limit ist.

Ich gehe nie unter 0,18 Millimeter Hauptschnur, 0,14 Millimeter Vorfach, dann geht das. Aber sei auf der Hut, große Fische erfordern an Commercialruten an heimischen Gewässern mit allen Tücken das richtige Feingefühl.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Signatur viel besser.


Ich auch.


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das die Rute sehr, sehr parabol ist. Sind ja Commercialruten für den Nahbereich. Eine Schleie von 50 Zentimeter, Brassen ab über 60 Zentis und dergleichen machen schon ordentlich Rabatz an der Rute. Im Prinzip kannst du jeden Fisch damit bändigen, bei Hindernissen musst du aber aufpassen, bei hohem Druck springt die Energie gleich auf das Vorfach/Hauptschnur, weil der Stock am Limit ist.
> 
> Ich gehe nie unter 0,18 Millimeter Hauptschnur, 0,14 Millimeter Vorfach, dann geht das. Aber sei auf der Hut, große Fische erfordern an Commercialruten an heimischen Gewässern mit allen Tücken das richtige Feingefühl.


Danke für den Hinweis. Unter 0.18er wollte ich grade an den verkrauteten Stellen sowieso nicht gehen - das wäre mir einfach zu unsicher.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute! Welche ist es denn geworden - die 3m F1-Variante oder die minimal straffere 2,70m?
Sehr schönes Foto von dem Gewässer!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> @rutilus69 : Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute! Welche ist es denn geworden - die 3m F1-Variante oder die minimal straffere 2,70m?
> Sehr schönes Foto von dem Gewässer!


Die 2.70m ist es geworden.
Bald ist es an der Stelle vorbei mit angeln - dann ist da alles zugewachsen


----------



## geomas

^ ja, da sitzt man noch und friert und hofft auf den Frühling - und ein paar Tage später ist alles grün und zugewachsen.
Viel Spaß mit der Rute, auf meine kurze Wagglerrute warte ich noch.


----------



## rippi

Ernste Frage: Wenn ich einen Setzkescher erwerben muss, worauf muss man da achten? Ist ein gummiertes Netz sinnvoll?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Petri. Nachher gehts mit Tobias an den Kanal. Leider recht kalt geworden hier und windig, aber mal schaun. Der ein oder andere Brasse wär ganz nett. Später dann mal auf Aal versuchen.


----------



## rutilus69

rippi schrieb:


> Ernste Frage: Wenn ich einen Setzkescher erwerben muss, worauf muss man da achten? Ist ein gummiertes Netz sinnvoll?


Möglichst lang und gummiert ist auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rippi schrieb:


> Ernste Frage: Wenn ich einen Setzkescher erwerben muss, worauf muss man da achten? Ist ein gummiertes Netz sinnvoll?



Länge nach Vorgabe des Vereins/Verordnung (bei uns 3 Meter, reicht komplett aus). Ein passiger Durchmesser von 50 Zentimeter ist schon wichtiger. Material muss nicht aus Gummi sein, es sei, es sind Karpfen im Spiel. Die bleiben mit ihren Rückenflossen gerne mal Hängen. Ansonsten ist Polyester funktionell genauso gut.

Gummi bleibt allerdings geruchsfrei, während herkömmliche Stoffe den "Eu de Brasslet" konservieren. Das riecht dann schon recht heftig. Das Trocknen des Materials ist ein weiterer Punkt. Der Setzkescher sollte ein englisches Gewinde haben, sonst natürlich Doof.


----------



## gründler

https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/der-setzkescher_eine-never-ending-story_oB.pdf?m=1517493248&

lg


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gummi bleibt allerdings geruchsfrei, während herkömmliche Stoffe den "Eu de Brasslet" konservieren. Das riecht dann schon recht heftig. Das Trocknen des Materials ist ein weiterer Punkt. Der Setzkescher sollte ein englisches Gewinde haben, sonst natürlich Doof.


deswegen bevorzuge ich gummierte Kescher


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> deswegen bevorzuge ich gummierte Kescher



Ich hab nen Balkon.


----------



## geomas

Aus der Erinnerung:
wichtig ist, daß jeder Fisch im Setzkescher „wenden” kann. Ein 30cm Fisch in nem 45cm-Durchmesser-Setzkescher ist also okay, aber kein 60cm-Karpfen in einem 50cm-Setzkescher.
Die korrekte horizontale Abspannung ist ebenfalls wichtig. (für mich persönlich KO-Kriterium, da an vielen Gewässern hier nicht problemlos möglich)
Gab im AB vor nem guten Jahr mal ne Diskussion, Kolja Keder hatte glaub ich auf viele Fragen eine plausible Antwort.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Aus der Erinnerung:
> wichtig ist, daß jeder Fisch im Setzkescher „wenden” kann. Ein 30cm Fisch in nem 45cm-Durchmesser-Setzkescher ist also okay, aber kein 60cm-Karpfen in einem 50cm-Setzkescher.
> Die korrekte horizontale Abspannung ist ebenfalls wichtig. (für mich persönlich KO-Kriterium, da an vielen Gewässern hier nicht problemlos möglich)
> Gab im AB vor nem guten Jahr mal ne Diskussion, Kolja Keder hatte glaub ich auf viele Fragen eine plausible Antwort.



Ich meine mich zu Erinnern zu können, das Hältern per se nicht verboten werden kann, wegen der Schlachtverordnung und der unabdingbaren Möglichkeit, Lebensmittel frisch lagern zu können. In der Verordnung war sogar die Rede von Behälter im Bezug auf Fisch, ohne Angaben von Maßen oder dergleichen.

Am Ende des Tages finde ich die §-Diskussionen aber Mühseelig. Setzkescher von 3,00 Meter mit 50 Zentimeter Durchmesser war für mich bisher optimal und die Fische waren nach dem Zurücksetzen immer Kerngesund. Über Sinn/Unsinn kann natürlich vorzüglich gestritten werden, das gilt aber wiederum für alles im Leben.


----------



## rippi

Laut dem Link vom gründler ist es Niedersachsen nicht erlaubt einen Setzkescher zu verwenden zur Erhaltung der Lebensmittelqualität, wäre aber eh egal, in den Land in dem er eingesetzt wird, ist es scheiss egal was man verwendet. Möchte nur wissen was generell sinnvoll ist. 

Danke an alle


----------



## gründler

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv_2013/BJNR298200012.html

Bitte in ruhe lesen auch wenn manche es nicht so sehen wie da geschrieben.....


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Ükel-Gemeinde,
ich hätte gerne einmal eure wohl geschätzte Fachmeinung.Ich interessiere mich ob des geringen Gewichtes auch für das Korum Supra Lite Shelter. Leider finde ich so gar keine Erfahrungsberichte dazu. Auf den Fotos sieht das Ganze schon sehr offen aus. Hält das Regen bei Gegenwind überhaupt ab, bzw. wie sieht es mit der Standfestigkeit aus? Gehe meist eine ganze Nacht los und habe leider einen sehr weiten Weg per Fahrrad und Pedes zum Wasser so das jedes Kilo zählt. Bringt natürlich nichts wenn der Wetterschutz wegfliegt oder man trotzdem pitsche nass wird... . Danke für eure Hilfe !!!


----------



## Kochtopf

@skyduck ich war Samstag mit shelter bei Regen und grenzwertigem Wind draußen und er hielt ganz ordentlich aber ich sollte bei solchen Bedingungen alle und nicht nur vier Heringe benutzen. Ne Liege würde denke ich nicht passen aber grundsätzlich leicht, einfach aufzubauen und relativ geräumig.


----------



## geomas

So, wenn nix dazwischenkommt gehts morgen an nen Teich/kleinen See mit schönen Karauschen, ein paar Schleien, munteren Karpfen und sehr agilen Plötz+Rotfedern.
Letztes Jahr liefen dort Pellets bestens. Mal sehen, ob die auch 2019 der Bringer sein werden.
Hoffentlich hat sich am vergleichsweise gepflegten Umfeld des Gewässers nichts verändert - ich war seit Juni nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Jason

Viel Spaß für morgen. Viel Petri wünsche ich dir. Freu mich schon auf dein Bericht. Die lassen sich immer gut lesen.
Ich will mich aber nicht bei die einschleimen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> So, wenn nix dazwischenkommt gehts morgen an nen Teich/kleinen See mit schönen Karauschen, ein paar Schleien, munteren Karpfen und sehr agilen Plötz+Rotfedern.
> Letztes Jahr liefen dort Pellets bestens. Mal sehen, ob die auch 2019 der Bringer sein werden.
> Hoffentlich hat sich am vergleichsweise gepflegten Umfeld des Gewässers nichts verändert - ich war seit Juni nicht mehr dort.


Viel Erfolg morgen. Der See klingt vielversprechend. Auf Karauschen hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust


----------



## Jason

Kurze Frage. Weiß jemand, ob die Karausche in Hessen den Fangverbot unterliegt? Hat mal ein Angelkollege erwähnt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Laut Hessischer Fischereiverordnung: Ja, ganzjährig geschützt:
https://www.fvmr.de/hessische-fischereiverordnung-hfischv.html


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> So, wenn nix dazwischenkommt gehts morgen an nen Teich/kleinen See mit schönen Karauschen, ein paar Schleien, munteren Karpfen und sehr agilen Plötz+Rotfedern.
> Letztes Jahr liefen dort Pellets bestens. Mal sehen, ob die auch 2019 der Bringer sein werden.
> Hoffentlich hat sich am vergleichsweise gepflegten Umfeld des Gewässers nichts verändert - ich war seit Juni nicht mehr dort.


Da wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und vor allem spannende Stunden am Teich. Ich werde morgen mal fremdgehen und an die Ostsee fahren. Zielfisch ist der Meerforellendöbel.


----------



## Jason

Danke @rutilus69  Guter Link!!! Also hat der Kollege Recht gehabt.


----------



## geomas

Hey, und die Flunder ist auch geschützt in Hessen. Das ist ja mal ein Ding. 
Also früher sind die Flundern wohl die Elbe hoch bis Magdeburg (Hallo, @Fantastic Fishing ).
Aber Hessen ist ja nun mal noch einen Ticken salzwasserferner.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : danke und viel Erfolg an der Ostsee!

Danke auch an @rutilus69  und @jason 1 !


----------



## Jason

Viel Spaß beim Fremd gehen @Wuemmehunter. Meerforelle zu drillen ist was geiles.


----------



## Jason

Ich werde morgen versuchen Bachforellendöbel zu drillen. Morgen liegt mal nicht so viel an. Mal sehen was der Wettergott sagt. Ne Lücke werde ich finden.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen versuchen Bachforellendöbel zu drillen. Morgen liegt mal nicht so viel an. Mal sehen was der Wettergott sagt. Ne Lücke werde ich finden.



Möge die Bremse der Shakespeare BB 2210 II richtig heißlaufen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Hey, und die Flunder ist auch geschützt in Hessen. Das ist ja mal ein Ding.
> Also früher sind die Flundern wohl die Elbe hoch bis Magdeburg (Hallo, @Fantastic Fishing ).
> Aber Hessen ist ja nun mal noch einen Ticken salzwasserferner.



Hallo Georg.


----------



## Jason

Momentan beißen sie noch sehr vorsichtig. Noch sehr kühl. Aber die BB 2010 II kommt wieder mit. Ist eine schöne, zuverlässige Rolle. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hallo Georg.


Na, das wär doch mal ne anspruchsvolle Aufgabe für Dich: Flundern in der Elbe vor Deiner Haustür.
Aber bitte nicht erschrecken: die sind ziemlich „aggro” drauf, Rute gut sichern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Na, das wär doch mal ne anspruchsvolle Aufgabe für Dich: Flundern in der Elbe vor Deiner Haustür.
> Aber bitte nicht erschrecken: die sind ziemlich „aggro” drauf, Rute gut sichern.



Habe ich noch nichts von gehört bei uns, allerdings hat jemand hier tatsächlich schonmal ne Meerforelle kurz hinter dem Hafen gefangen. Rute runterreißen schaffen auch die Brassen, da bin ich vorbereitet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Musst mal wattwürmer anködern könnte spannend sein (aber vermutlich bei dir schwer zu bekommen)


----------



## geomas

Ich bin unsicher, was die Quellenlage angeht, aber zu 100 Prozent sicher, gelesen zu haben, daß früher öfters Flundern bei Magdeburg gefangen worden sind.

Also - ich wünsch Dir den Fang einer Flunder vor Deiner Haustür von ganzem Herzen ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin unsicher, was die Quellenlage angeht, aber zu 100 Prozent sicher, gelesen zu haben, daß früher öfters Flundern bei Magdeburg gefangen worden sind.
> 
> Also - ich wünsch Dir den Fang einer Flunder vor Deiner Haustür von ganzem Herzen ;-)



Sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich die nächsten 4 Wochen. Ich hab nur 1 Date am Hafen, danach aber Minimum 3 Berichte auf Schleien. Dann noch Ausflüge mit dem Waggler und Reis, sowie irgendwas mit Feedern, wo ich Thematisch noch nen Fragezeichen hinter habe. Bedeutet insgesamt Teich, Baggerloch, Elbloch und Wiesenloch, der Monat geht an der Elbe also vorbei.


----------



## Jason

Wenn ich mal eine Flunder bei uns im Flüsschen fange dann geb ich Bescheid.


----------



## Jason

Da hast du dir einiges vorgenommen @Fantastic Fishing  Angler mit Herz und Blut.
Da kann man nur Neidisch werden 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal eine Flunder bei uns im Flüsschen fange dann geb ich Bescheid.


Ich melde mich sobald ich irgendwas fange... mittlerweile wäre mir eine Grundel fast schon recht
Was ist eigentlich mit der zwergwelsappkalypse geworden? Die waren doch vor den Grundeln das problem


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da hast du dir einiges vorgenommen @Fantastic Fishing  Angler mit Herz und Blut.
> Da kann man nur Neidisch werden
> Gruß Jason



Ich bin sicherlich ein ziemlicher Süchtling, meine DNA ist aber mit dem Angeln irgendwie verbunden. Meine Kindheit war nur Angeln über große Teile, das Prägt. Ich dreh nach 3 Tagen ohne einen Fisch zu Fangen (nur der Versuch reicht) am Rad. Ich werde unausgeglichen, unausstehlich und deprimiert.

Natürlich arbeite ich auch zeitgleich massiv an Inhalten, um am Ende des Jahres das erste Geld einzufahren, da muss ich jetzt halt nochmals (ordentlich) klotzen.


----------



## geomas

Mein Ziel hängt ganz niedrig: 1 Karausche Ü20cm an der Schwinge. Und nen guten Tag haben ohne irgendwelche Katastrophen oder Ärgernisse derberer Natur.


----------



## Jason

Du bist also deprimiert weil du bei deinen letzten Ansitzen nichts gefangen hast @Kochtopf 
Da hilft nur eins. Noch mehr angeln gehen.
Irgendwann knallt es.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich wünsch allen süßen und salzigen Anglern morgen schonmal viel Erfolg!

Ich konnte heute nochmal zwei Brassen um 30cm fangen, außerdem gabs noch ein paar ausgelutschte Maden. Nächstes mal vielleicht ne Selbsthakmontage, dann läufts vielleicht auch mit den Rotaugen. Dafür, dass der Kanal mich sonst fast immer hat auflaufen lassen, läuft es da derzeit ganz gut. Damit kann ich erstmal arbeiten und die Erfolge dann hoffentlich stückweise ausbauen. Momentan steht der Kanal bei mir sogar höher im Kurs als die Seen.


----------



## phirania

rippi schrieb:


> Laut dem Link vom gründler ist es Niedersachsen nicht erlaubt einen Setzkescher zu verwenden zur Erhaltung der Lebensmittelqualität, wäre aber eh egal, in den Land in dem er eingesetzt wird, ist es scheiss egal was man verwendet. Möchte nur wissen was generell sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Danke an alle



Wo denn.?
Im Rippiland.?


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, wenn nix dazwischenkommt gehts morgen an nen Teich/kleinen See mit schönen Karauschen, ein paar Schleien, munteren Karpfen und sehr agilen Plötz+Rotfedern.
> Letztes Jahr liefen dort Pellets bestens. Mal sehen, ob die auch 2019 der Bringer sein werden.
> Hoffentlich hat sich am vergleichsweise gepflegten Umfeld des Gewässers nichts verändert - ich war seit Juni nicht mehr dort.



Na dann vel Erfolg und gutes Wetter für heute..


----------



## phirania

Noch mal was zum Thema Blei.....


----------



## phirania

Getümmel im Wasser...


----------



## Hecht100+

Am Forellenteich sollte man jetzt schwarze Paste haben.


----------



## Xianeli

Überlege gerade ob ich morgen Feedern gehe in meiner Stadt oder doch lieber an den Stausee wo ich die letzten male war.... diesmal aber der Versuch mit Madenclip an einer Rute


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Überlege gerade ob ich morgen Feedern gehe in meiner Stadt oder doch lieber an den Stausee wo ich die letzten male war.... diesmal aber der Versuch mit Madenclip an einer Rute



Ich schätze, morgen wird's am wichtigsten sein ein schönes, abgelegenes Plätzchen zu finden, um Geschlechtsgenossen nicht beim Zelebrieren unserer unangenehmsten Eigen- und Leidenschaften zu stören..


----------



## Andal

Der 1. Mai ist so ein Tag, wo ich mich lieber zu Hause verbarrikadiere.......


----------



## geomas

Zurück vom Teich:
die Karauschen sind dort, wo sie hingehören und ließen sich auch nicht überreden, mal kurz auf den Steg zu kommen.
Dafür trieb ein Hooligan von einem jugendlichen Spiegelkarpfen meinen Blutdruck nach oben und zwang die ABU Legerlite in eine Halbkreisform.
Gegen Mittag wurde es zunehmend windiger, das Beobachten der Swingtip gegen die kleinen Wellen war mir nach ner Weile zu anstrengend und ich vertage hiermit das Thema „Karausche” auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt.

@Professor Tinca : Also bitte, lieber Prof, nimm keine Rücksicht auf mich und hol Dir ein paar schöne Maikarauschen!


----------



## Xianeli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schätze, morgen wird's am wichtigsten sein ein schönes, abgelegenes Plätzchen zu finden, um Geschlechtsgenossen nicht beim Zelebrieren unserer unangenehmsten Eigen- und Leidenschaften zu stören..



Ach das ist mir glaube sowas von egal ^^ am Stausee sind zwar immer viele unterwegs aber man wird nur wenig angesprochen. Mich stört es nicht mehr wirklich. Bin froh raus zu kommen bzw ans Wasser. Nächste Gelegenheit wird wohl erst das ükeln sein.

Feedern fast vor der Haustüre hat natürlich was... andererseits weiß ich am Stausee wo ich die dicken meist finde ^^


----------



## Xianeli

Frage wohin hat sich geklärt. Geht zum Feedern vir die Tür. Sohnemann will mit


----------



## Tobias85

Hätt ich auch so gemacht. Bisschen Abwechslung macht das Anglerleben doch erst bunt.  Ich werd mich demnächst auch zwingen, am Bach mal neue Stelle auszuprobieren. Aber morgen sind erstmal die Schnabelhechte und oder/Stachelhechte dran - sofern am See irgendwo noch ein frei Platz sein wird.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber morgen sind erstmal die Schnabelhechte und oder/Stachelhechte dran - sofern am See irgendwo noch ein frei Platz sein wird.


Da werden sich, allgemein, morgen die Bestände wieder sauber lichten.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Da werden sich, allgemein, morgen die Bestände wieder sauber lichten.



So siehts aus. Eigentlich nehme ich an diesen Massenaufläufen am Wasser auch nicht teil, morgen wird mal ne Ausnahme. Und wenns zu voll wird, gehts zurück und an den Bach.


----------



## Xianeli

Naja an Ostern dachte ich auch es wird die Hölle los sein am Wasser und es war fast kein Angler zu sehen.

@Tobias85 ja das stimmt schon aber leider ist die Platzwahl sehr begrenzt hier. Muss ich morgen mal gucken, werde eh nicht so früh los ziehen sondern erst gegen Mittag. Ja ist zwar ne schlechte Zeit aber ich schei** mal drauf


----------



## Andal

Ich gehe morgen ja nicht wegen zu vielen Anglern nicht raus. Ich habe eine Abneigung gegen Alkis mit Bollerwagen und von denen wird es morgen hier keinen Mangel haben. Und die besoffenen Weiber heute Nacht. An dem Datum muss sich ja jede als "Hexe" outen und die Sau rauslassen.


----------



## Minimax

Oh weh oh weh, mein ganzes Tackle und Angelkramdepot liegt im heillosen Chaos- es ist irgendwie in eine größere, bittere Aufräum- und Ausmistaktion geraten. Und vorher war es ohnehin schon am Rande des logistischen Albtraumes. Mit System und Sorgfalt durchgeführt, würde eine Ordnungsaktion den besseren Teil eines Tages dauern. Und das auch nur weil ich unglaubliche Mengen Zeugs ( Rucksäcke, Taschen, Stiefel, Thermokram, Fischkorbe, allein 3 nagelneue-Kescher-vergessen-Kescher, von Ruten ganz zu schweigen) in den Keller geworfen habe, ob die jemals das Tageslicht wiedersehen ist fraglich. Aktuell habe ich mehrere größere Kleinteilhorte, die irgendwie miteinander synchronisiert werden müssen, und verschiedene Kisten und Kästen mit Kram. Die eigentlichen Ausrüstungen für "Am Wasser" sind völlig zerrupft und müssten eigentlich grundlegend neu zusammengestellt werden. Ächz...


----------



## Tobias85

Ach Minimax, tapfer bleiben! Alle leinteile auf den Tisch und dann sortieren in Kategorien. Hat man dann erstmal einen Überblick, geht der Rest ganz fix. 


@Andal: Das schöne ist, dass wir nur zwei Seen (naja ok, und den Kanal) haben, an denen ab morgen der Hecht und Zander frei sind. Beide liegen nicht an irgendwelchen Saufrouten und da sich die Angler dort stapeln werden, ist da auch kein Platz mehr am Wasser für irgendwelche Bollerwagentouristen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kollege Topf ist am Wasser, einmal mehr improvisiert. Und gleich mehrere Dinge vergessen - Knicklichtpose, Bier, meine kleine blaue Kiste mir Rauchgaben, zweite Freilaufrolle, Grillfleisch.... links sj auf Zander, rechts das Ansitzwunder mit Pellet auf Karpfen. Keinerlei normale Köder dabei und ein Schwarm rotfedern vor den Füßen.
Fuque wie der Franzmann sagt.
Aber ich habe meine Gründe: halb vier ruft meine Frau an  die kleine hatte die Hand in der Autotüre sie muss ins kkh und hat den Herd mutmaßlich angelassen. Ich rase 25km nach Hause  herd was natürlich aus, frug ob sie mich brauchen (man bekommt da nie eine ja nein antwort), hab dann mein geraffel in die Karre geschmissen und bin mit der von meiner Frau vergessenen hundeleine und ihrem Portemonnaie losgefahren Richtung Klinik bis die verschnupfte Mitteilung kam es wäre alles gut, nur gequetscht und ich müsse nicht kommen, also zu meinem Vater, sind ja nur 20km Umweg, gefahren, die Sachen Abgegeben weil das ihr Zielort war und dann 45km zum Teich gefahren, natürlich durch ganz Kassel weil die Autobahn eben da liegt.

Meiner Tochter geht es gut  die Hand ist nur gequetscht, ich bin erleichtert und genervt aber gut, jetzt bin ich hier. Hab überlegt das angeln abzusagen aber ich kann eh nix machen und bei meiner Frau sein hieße stundenlang selbstzerfleischung zuhören zu müsse für einen Unfall der jederzeit passieren kann und gottseidank glimpflich ausging, während die Kleine mit Sicherheit in spätestens 20 min schläft

@Minimax ich wünschte ich hätte diese Probleme, bei mir ist alles in einer düsteren Scheune ausgebreitet bzw verklappt auf Boden, Schränken in Taschen und Kisten.das ich überhaupt fischfangfähige Kombos zustande bringe grenzt an ein wunder


----------



## Tobias85

Ach Topf, ein Glück, dass es bei der kleinen nur eine leichte Quetschung ist und nichts schlimmeres. Ich hoffe, dass du trotz all dem Stress und den unglücklichen Umständen ein wenig entspannen kannst und drücke natürlich beide Daumen, dass du heute endlich wieder Fisch in die Finger bekommst!

PS: Hübscher kleiner See ist das.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kollege Topf ist am Wasser, einmal mehr improvisiert. Und gleich mehrere Dinge vergessen -
> 
> @Minimax ich wünschte ich hätte diese Probleme, bei mir ist alles in einer düsteren Scheune ausgebreitet bzw verklappt auf Boden, Schränken in Taschen und Kisten.das ich überhaupt fischfangfähige Kombos zustande bringe grenzt an ein wunder



Lieber Freund, so friedlich und Ruhig sieht der See aus, da wirst Du die Aufregung und das Hin und her im Nu vergessen haben, ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg am Wasser. Und Hauptsache der Thronfolgerin ist nichts Ernstes zugestossen. (Einen kleinen gelben Zettel auf das männliche Moralschuldkonto gibt's ohnehin)
Übrigens ist trifft die Beschreibung Deines Depots grade genau meine Situation, spielt sich diese auch auf kleinerem Raum ab- was es nicht besser macht.


----------



## Hering 58

@Topf deiner Tochter alles gute.Dir viel Petri und ein gemütlichen See hast du .


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke, wenn der See nicht so grauenhaft besetzt wäre wäre es ein wirklich tolles Gewässer. Aber dicke Kaliber schwimmen Rum. Unser Rookie hat gerade auf boilie einen 84cm Karpfen rausgezogen, el Potto ist brüderlich ins Wasser gestiegen um den festgesetzten Fisch samt köfimontage und boltrig zu keschern. Da er Fische ungern anfasst habe ich das fangbild und habe ihn zurückgesetzt (den Fisch nicht den kumpel) und jetzt heißt es wieder warten auf Potto. Pva mit forelli und halibutpellets, eine lustige Kette von 15mm Pellets, Popup boilie und kunstmais ausgeworfen und dann heißt es warten warten warten


----------



## Kochtopf

Fisch 2 - Kollege hat ne Forelle gefangen. Ich gebe servil den kescherknecht und schlag ne Schneise ins Grillfleisch. Ich würde bestimmt auch eine fangen wenn ich den köfi reinholen und Wurm mit Pose montiere.
Aber im ernst: das ist es mir nicht wert


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Mein lieber Scholli, dass war ja bisher ein turbulenter Tag bei dir. Da hätte ich schon längst aufgegeben.
Deiner Kleinen alles Gute. Da war sicher der Schrecken größer, als die Verletzung.
Ich denke mal, heute Abend klappt es bei dir. Versuch doch mal auf Wurm. Nicht nur die Forelle beißt auf Wurm.
Ja, wirklich... einen schönen See habt ihr da. Wenn ihr Gastscheine ausgibt, würde ich dort auch mal meine Ruten auswerfen. Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben.
Viel Petri für heute Abend noch

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323431
> 
> 
> Kollege Topf ist am Wasser, einmal mehr improvisiert. Und gleich mehrere Dinge vergessen - Knicklichtpose, Bier, meine kleine blaue Kiste mir Rauchgaben, zweite Freilaufrolle, Grillfleisch.... links sj auf Zander, rechts das Ansitzwunder mit Pellet auf Karpfen. Keinerlei normale Köder dabei und ein Schwarm rotfedern vor den Füßen.
> Fuque wie der Franzmann sagt.
> Aber ich habe meine Gründe: halb vier ruft meine Frau an  die kleine hatte die Hand in der Autotüre sie muss ins kkh und hat den Herd mutmaßlich angelassen. Ich rase 25km nach Hause  herd was natürlich aus, frug ob sie mich brauchen (man bekommt da nie eine ja nein antwort), hab dann mein geraffel in die Karre geschmissen und bin mit der von meiner Frau vergessenen hundeleine und ihrem Portemonnaie losgefahren Richtung Klinik bis die verschnupfte Mitteilung kam es wäre alles gut, nur gequetscht und ich müsse nicht kommen, also zu meinem Vater, sind ja nur 20km Umweg, gefahren, die Sachen Abgegeben weil das ihr Zielort war und dann 45km zum Teich gefahren, natürlich durch ganz Kassel weil die Autobahn eben da liegt.
> 
> Meiner Tochter geht es gut  die Hand ist nur gequetscht, ich bin erleichtert und genervt aber gut, jetzt bin ich hier. Hab überlegt das angeln abzusagen aber ich kann eh nix machen und bei meiner Frau sein hieße stundenlang selbstzerfleischung zuhören zu müsse für einen Unfall der jederzeit passieren kann und gottseidank glimpflich ausging, während die Kleine mit Sicherheit in spätestens 20 min schläft
> 
> @Minimax ich wünschte ich hätte diese Probleme, bei mir ist alles in einer düsteren Scheune ausgebreitet bzw verklappt auf Boden, Schränken in Taschen und Kisten.das ich überhaupt fischfangfähige Kombos zustande bringe grenzt an ein wunder





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke, wenn der See nicht so grauenhaft besetzt wäre wäre es ein wirklich tolles Gewässer. Aber dicke Kaliber schwimmen Rum. Unser Rookie hat gerade auf boilie einen 84cm Karpfen rausgezogen, el Potto ist brüderlich ins Wasser gestiegen um den festgesetzten Fisch samt köfimontage und boltrig zu keschern. Da er Fische ungern anfasst habe ich das fangbild und habe ihn zurückgesetzt (den Fisch nicht den kumpel) und jetzt heißt es wieder warten auf Potto. Pva mit forelli und halibutpellets, eine lustige Kette von 15mm Pellets, Popup boilie und kunstmais ausgeworfen und dann heißt es warten warten warten





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fisch 2 - Kollege hat ne Forelle gefangen. Ich gebe servil den kescherknecht und schlag ne Schneise ins Grillfleisch. Ich würde bestimmt auch eine fangen wenn ich den köfi reinholen und Wurm mit Pose montiere.
> Aber im ernst: das ist es mir nicht wert



Chappeau!

Bei allem dem noch ruhig und gelassen bleiben. Das ist einen Ghandi Erster Klasse wert!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Mein lieber Scholli, dass war ja bisher ein turbulenter Tag bei dir. Da hätte ich schon längst aufgegeben.
> Deiner Kleinen alles Gute. Da war sicher der Schrecken größer, als die Verletzung.
> Ich denke mal, heute Abend klappt es bei dir. Versuch doch mal auf Wurm. Nicht nur die Forelle beißt auf Wurm.
> Ja, wirklich... einen schönen See habt ihr da. Wenn ihr Gastscheine ausgibt, würde ich dort auch mal meine Ruten auswerfen. Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben.
> Viel Petri für heute Abend noch
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieber Jason, gibt gastscheine, können wir machen aber wie gesagt halte ich dem Besatz für komplett meschugge. Ich habe mit der zweiten Rute vom Kumpel versucht eine Forelle oder wenigstens rotfeder zu fangen. Nix! Stattdessen bin ich in Unterwäsche in den Tümpel bis zum Hals um eine Forelle die sich samt Schnur im Gebüsch verfangen hat zu keschern. Ich verbuche den Abend als Buße. Gibt ein sehr schönes Foto aber der Grad der sexiness würde euch alle als testosteronleere Hüllen zurücklassen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, gibt gastscheine, können wir machen aber wie gesagt halte ich dem Besatz für komplett meschugge. Ich habe mit der zweiten Rute vom Kumpel versucht eine Forelle oder wenigstens rotfeder zu fangen. Nix! Stattdessen bin ich in Unterwäsche in den Tümpel bis zum Hals um eine Forelle die sich samt Schnur im Gebüsch verfangen hat zu keschern. Ich verbuche den Abend als Buße. Gibt ein sehr schönes Foto aber der Grad der sexiness würde euch alle als testosteronleere Hüllen zurücklassen.


Was hast du verbrochen, wenn du solche Qualen leiden musst?


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Was hast du verbrochen, wenn du solche Qualen leiden musst?


Da muss ich Andal zustimmen. Vergiss mal deine Lunge nicht du Draufgänger. Sonst war es mal erst wieder mit den angel.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was hast du verbrochen, wenn du solche Qualen leiden musst?


Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass ich den ersten Fisch des Jahres für die Kollegin abgeschlagen habe und damit ein Tabu verletzt habe. Oder es sind die Flüchtlinge, die halten aktuell ja eh für alles her


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, gibt gastscheine, können wir machen aber wie gesagt halte ich dem Besatz für komplett meschugge. Ich habe mit der zweiten Rute vom Kumpel versucht eine Forelle oder wenigstens rotfeder zu fangen. Nix! Stattdessen bin ich in Unterwäsche in den Tümpel bis zum Hals um eine Forelle die sich samt Schnur im Gebüsch verfangen hat zu keschern. Ich verbuche den Abend als Buße. Gibt ein sehr schönes Foto aber der Grad der sexiness würde euch alle als testosteronleere Hüllen zurücklassen.


Das wollen wir aber trotzdem Sehen.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das wollen wir aber trotzdem Sehen.


Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass ich den ersten Fisch des Jahres für die Kollegin abgeschlagen habe und damit ein Tabu verletzt habe. Oder es sind die Flüchtlinge, die halten aktuell ja eh für alles her


Der erste Fisch wird es sein. Du sollst keinen Frevel begehen!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh weh oh weh, mein ganzes Tackle und Angelkramdepot liegt im heillosen Chaos- es ist irgendwie in eine größere, bittere Aufräum- und Ausmistaktion geraten. Und vorher war es ohnehin schon am Rande des logistischen Albtraumes. Mit System und Sorgfalt durchgeführt, würde eine Ordnungsaktion den besseren Teil eines Tages dauern. Und das auch nur weil ich unglaubliche Mengen Zeugs ( Rucksäcke, Taschen, Stiefel, Thermokram, Fischkorbe, allein 3 nagelneue-Kescher-vergessen-Kescher, von Ruten ganz zu schweigen) in den Keller geworfen habe, ob die jemals das Tageslicht wiedersehen ist fraglich. Aktuell habe ich mehrere größere Kleinteilhorte, die irgendwie miteinander synchronisiert werden müssen, und verschiedene Kisten und Kästen mit Kram. Die eigentlichen Ausrüstungen für "Am Wasser" sind völlig zerrupft und müssten eigentlich grundlegend neu zusammengestellt werden. Ächz...


Lieber @Minimax , mir geht es irgendwo nicht anders. Überall liegt was rum und mir scheint, das mein Angelzimmer zu klein ist. Mir schwirrt immer der Spruch im Kopf, "Ordnungssinn bringt Gewinn". Aber hat man alles erstmal auf die Reihe, hat man ne Menge Zeit gespart. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Junge, Junge, Junge, was ist den hier heute los? Da ist man einen Tag an der Ostsee und bei einen bricht das Nubsi-Chaos aus und bei dem anderen spielen sich kleine Dramen ab. Ich hoffe ihr habt Alls gut überstanden Minimax und Kochtopf. Für mich ging es ja heute auf Meerforellendöbel. Die haben sich aber als Dorsche verkleidet. 4 Stück sind es geworden, alle zwischen 50 und 60 cm, das ist schon gut.


----------



## Hering 58

Nah denn mal Petri Wuemmehunter. Das hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> 4 Stück sind es geworden, alle zwischen 50 und 60 cm, das ist schon gut.


 Das meine ich aber auch. Das gibt schöne Filets. Petri heil zum Kabeljau . Lass es dir schmecken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der erste Fisch wird es sein. Du sollst keinen Frevel begehen!


Als ich sah wie die Kollegin schnitt statt stach und völlig unsicher war hielt ich es für meine Pflicht als erfahrenerer Angler es zu Ende zu bringen damit der Döbel nicht leidet. Nächstes Jahr beschränke ich mich auf verbale sterbebegleitung
*ed* 
@Wuemmehunter diese Döbel sind schon trickreich, einfach partyhüte umgekehrt angezogen und einen auf Dorsch machen - so kennt man sie! Petri Heil!

Zwischenstand: beide haben fünf Forellen, eine Rotfeder und einen Karpfen gefangen. Ich schaukel mir die Testikel und bin mir des Zornes gewahr der zu Hause auf mich wartet. Und Nix zu rauchen da, schweinewelt! Wenigstens konnte ich ein Bier ergattern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das meine ich aber auch. Das gibt schöne Filets. Petri heil zum Kabeljau . Lass es dir schmecken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die erste Portion gibt's morgen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als ich sah wie die Kollegin schnitt statt stach und völlig unsicher war hielt ich es für meine Pflicht als erfahrenerer Angler es zu Ende zu bringen damit der Döbel nicht leidet. Nächstes Jahr beschränke ich mich auf verbale sterbebegleitung
> *ed*
> @Wuemmehunter diese Döbel sind schon trickreich, einfach partyhüte umgekehrt angezogen und einen auf Dorsch machen - so kennt man sie! Petri Heil!
> 
> Zwischenstand: beide haben fünf Forellen, eine Rotfeder und einen Karpfen gefangen. Ich schaukel mir die Testikel und bin mir des Zornes gewahr der zu Hause auf mich wartet. Und Nix zu rauchen da, schweinewelt! Wenigstens konnte ich ein Bier ergattern.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als ich sah wie die Kollegin schnitt statt stach und völlig unsicher war hielt ich es für meine Pflicht als erfahrenerer Angler es zu Ende zu bringen damit der Döbel nicht leidet. Nächstes Jahr beschränke ich mich auf verbale sterbebegleitung
> *ed*
> @Wuemmehunter diese Döbel sind schon trickreich, einfach partyhüte umgekehrt angezogen und einen auf Dorsch machen - so kennt man sie! Petri Heil!
> 
> Zwischenstand: beide haben fünf Forellen, eine Rotfeder und einen Karpfen gefangen. Ich schaukel mir die Testikel und bin mir des Zornes gewahr der zu Hause auf mich wartet. Und Nix zu rauchen da, schweinewelt! Wenigstens konnte ich ein Bier ergattern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Zum Glück bin ich noch nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen, den Ersatz Fisch des Jahres ins Jenseits zu befördern. Sind bei mir auch immer kleine Neujahrsplötzen.


----------



## Tikey0815

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax , mir geht es irgendwo nicht anders. Überall liegt was rum und mir scheint, das mein Angelzimmer zu klein ist. Mir schwirrt immer der Spruch im Kopf, "Ordnungssinn bringt Gewinn". Aber hat man alles erstmal auf die Reihe, hat man ne Menge Zeit gespart.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ach da bin ich dabei, hab zwar vermutlich noch nicht sooviel tackle, meine Frau sieht das naturgemäß anders, aber ich bin ständig am grübeln wie ich es für die diversen Methoden sortiere. Ich schlepp ständig neue Boxen, Taschen und gelumpe an und stell dann fest, alles nochnicht optimal


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach da bin ich dabei, hab zwar vermutlich noch nicht sooviel tackle, meine Frau sieht das naturgemäß anders, aber ich bin ständig am grübeln wie ich es für die diversen Methoden sortiere. Ich schlepp ständig neue Boxen, Taschen und gelumpe an und stell dann fest, alles nochnicht optimal


Die Problematik hatte ich auch lange, seit einiger Zeit nehme ich mur noch mit was in Gürtel, futteral und eimer passt, seitdem ist das alles einfacher


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach da bin ich dabei, hab zwar vermutlich noch nicht sooviel tackle, meine Frau sieht das naturgemäß anders, aber ich bin ständig am grübeln wie ich es für die diversen Methoden sortiere. Ich schlepp ständig neue Boxen, Taschen und gelumpe an und stell dann fest, alles nochnicht optimal


Ich finde, man hat viel zu viel. Aber man kann sich ja auch von nichts trennen. Das ist das Übel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter Petri zu den Dorschen, und @Kochtopf ein Schulterklopfen- Du klingst aber nicht unamüsiert vom gemeinschaftlichen Ansitz, ist doch auch was schönes.

@jason 1 @Tikey0815  Also, das was ich aktiv am Wasser dabei hab, das ist eigentlich ganz gut gelöst, klar kann man optimieren. Aber ich bin recht zufrieden und auf schlankem Fuss unterwegs. Nur leider hatte ich wegen dem Nachtansitz neulich umsortiert, und vor allem ist das Hauptproblem das Depot daheim: jedes Schrotblei, jeder Stopper, jeder Wirbel die das Wasser sehen bilden sinnbildlich gesprochen jeweils die Spitze eines riesigen Materialhaufens aus Nubsies, Ruten, Rollen, Futteralen, Madendosen, Keschern, Anoraks, Banksticks, Haken, Posen, Posenkästen die meine Wohnung verstopfen und kaum nutzbar sind. Zitat aus "Kelly´s Heroes": Achwas, Nachschub, wir haben soviel Nachschub das er uns aus den Ohren rauskommt!" Und genau diese Situation führt dazu dass ich dann die 70ste Packung Posengummis kaufe, weil ich die 69 anderen schon wieder vergessen habe, mir dann aber am Wasser trotzdem die kleinen Grünen für die feinen Kiele fehlen.

Edit: Ich habs, was ich brauche ist ein kleiner bebrillter Typ mit nem Klemmbrett der hier rumrennt und Listen anfertigt!


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich finde, man hat viel zu viel. Aber man kann sich ja auch von nichts trennen. Das ist das Übel.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jason eigentlich kann man nicht genug haben.


----------



## Tobias85

Alex, wer soviel Einsatz zeigt wie du heute, der gehört endlich belohnt. Und auch das assistierende Abstechen des ersten Fisches sehe ich als gute Tat und nicht als Raub an der Fulda. Das könnte die olle Zicke (die Fulle) auch langsam mal einsehen.  Wenn du endlich was fängst, werde ich mich wahnsinnig mit dir freuen, man leidet hier ja richtig mit mit dir.

Und @Wuemmehunter: Dir natürlich Petri zu den Ziegenbartdöbeln


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax ich brauche von den posenringen eigentlich nur rot und schwarz und ich hasse und lobpreise Peter Drennans Geschäftstüchtigkeit, die nur gemischt Anzubieten
 An und für sich habe ich einen guten Überblick über meinen Kram nir w
Leider verliere


----------



## Andal

Definiert bitte "zu viel" - wo geht es an, wo hört es auf!?


----------



## Kochtopf

KARPFEN!


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ziegenbartdöbeln


Ich lach mich kaputt. Hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Bann ist gebrochen! 70cm Schuppi essen Pellets! Wuuuuhuuuuuuu!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Definiert bitte "zu viel" - wo geht es an, wo hört es auf!?



Schnicks, schnicks, hier, hier, ich weiss es:

"Zuviel" beginnt an der Stelle, an der man den Überblick über aktuelle Bestände an fangwichtigen Angelmitteln verliert, und daher kostbare Ressourcen verschwendet, entweder Geld, um vermeintlich Fehlendes zu ersetzen, oder Zeit, um die unorganisierten Bestände Nutzbar zu machen. Realiter bildet sich eine Gemengelage aus beidem. Besonders negativ ist die Erhöhung des organisatorischen und zeitlichen Aufwandes um ans Wasser zu gelangen.
Das Resultat ist weniger Zeit am Wasser bei paradoxerweise schlechterer Ausrüstung und resultierend daraus eine ethisch-moralische Schieflage des ANgler in Bezug auf sein Hobby: Ein todsicheres Rezept für Frustration und Negative Gefühle die sich gegenseitig verstärkend verheerend auf die ganze Angelei auswirken können. Dazu noch einige Schneidersitzungen in Folge und im Extremfall könnte das dazu führen, das der Angler sich lieber mit Kunst und Literatur oder, schlimmer noch, mit Freunden und Familie beschäftigt. Dem muss Einhalt geboten werden.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Bann ist gebrochen! 70cm Schuppi essen Pellets! Wuuuuhuuuuuuu!



Yaaayy! Ich drück Dich Kumpel, schön das Du den Bann endlich brechen konntest! Petri, Petri!
herzlich
Dein
Minimax!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Schnicks, schnicks, hier, hier, ich weiss es:
> 
> "Zuviel" beginnt an der Stelle, an der man den Überblick über aktuelle Bestände an fangwichtigen Angelmitteln verliert, und daher kostbare Ressourcen verschwendet, entweder Geld, um vermeintlich Fehlendes zu ersetzen, oder Zeit, um die unorganisierten Bestände Nutzbar zu machen. Realiter bildet sich eine Gemengelage aus beidem.
> Das Resultat ist weniger Zeit am Wasser bei paradoxerweise schlechterer Ausrüstung und resultierend daraus eine ethisch-moralische Schieflage des ANgler in Bezug auf sein Hobby: Ein todsicheres Rezept für Frustration und Negative Gefühle die sich gegenseitig verstärkend verheerend auf die ganze Angelei auswirken können. Dazu noch einige Schneidersitzungen in Folge und im Extremfall könnte das dazu führen, das der Angler sich lieber mit Kunst und Literatur oder, schlimmer noch, mit Freunden und Familie beschäftigt. Dem muss Einhalt geboten werden.


Familie, Freunde, Religion, Arbeit- das sind die Dämonen die ein Angler besiegen muss!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Yaaayy! Ich drück Dich Kumpel, schön das Du den Bann endlich brechen konntest! Petri, Petri!
> herzlich
> Dein
> Minimax!


Danke mein Bester! Das war soooo nötig ^^ jetzt angle ich gleich viel entspannter


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Schnicks, schnicks, hier, hier, ich weiss es:
> 
> "Zuviel" beginnt an der Stelle, an der man den Überblick über aktuelle Bestände an fangwichtigen Angelmitteln verliert, und daher kostbare Ressourcen verschwendet, entweder Geld, um vermeintlich Fehlendes zu ersetzen, oder Zeit, um die unorganisierten Bestände Nutzbar zu machen. Realiter bildet sich eine Gemengelage aus beidem. Besonders negativ ist die Erhöhung des organisatorischen und zeitlichen Aufwandes um ans Wasser zu gelangen.
> Das Resultat ist weniger Zeit am Wasser bei paradoxerweise schlechterer Ausrüstung und resultierend daraus eine ethisch-moralische Schieflage des ANgler in Bezug auf sein Hobby: Ein todsicheres Rezept für Frustration und Negative Gefühle die sich gegenseitig verstärkend verheerend auf die ganze Angelei auswirken können. Dazu noch einige Schneidersitzungen in Folge und im Extremfall könnte das dazu führen, das der Angler sich lieber mit Kunst und Literatur oder, schlimmer noch, mit Freunden und Familie beschäftigt. Dem muss Einhalt geboten werden.


... dann habe ich schon den größten Teil meines Anglerlebens zu viel G'raffl.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke mein Bester! Das war soooo nötig ^^ jetzt angle ich gleich viel entspannter


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Bann ist gebrochen! 70cm Schuppi essen Pellets! Wuuuuhuuuuuuu!


Dickes Petri und schön das der Bann gebrochen ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Ein fettes Petri zum Schuppi, El Potto!


----------



## rutilus69

@Kochtopf auch von mir ein besonders dickes Petri Heil!!!!  Schön, dass der Bann gebrochen ist


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Familie, Freunde, Religion, Arbeit- das sind die Dämonen die ein Angler besiegen muss!


Das wäre auch eine super Signatur :-D


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Definiert bitte "zu viel" - wo geht es an, wo hört es auf!?


Da muss ich Schmunzeln, unter anderem ist da ja auch der monetäre Wert des ganzen. Anfang de Jahres hat meine Holde den 2018er Kassensturz gemacht und mir die offiziell abgesegneten Tackle Rechnungen aufgelistet  Da kam ein schöner Betrag im zum Glück unteren 4stelligen Bereich zusammen.... Ich grinste nur blöd und dachte verlegen an die ganzen 'inoffiziellen' Käufe   Dieses Jahr will ich mich auch wirklich mehr im Zaum behalten, jawoll ￼￼ hab ich schon den Dänemark Urlaub im Sommer erwähnt? Mir fehlt noch Meeres Tackle


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> hab ich schon den Dänemark Urlaub im Sommer erwähnt? Mir fehlt noch Meeres Tackle


DIE Gelegenheit für eine drennan specialist 7 avon


----------



## Jason

Petri @Kochtopf Schön das es endlich bei dir gefunzt hat. Ich freue mich für dich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Brot rockt!



Nicht den besten Geheimköder verraten. 

Die DAM ist ein feines Rütchen, gratuliere dazu. Mir wäre sie für eine Winkelpicker mit 3m zu lange. Seit meiner Jugend habe ich eine DAM Fighter Multipicker und eine DAM Record Multipicker in 2,4m, mein Vater hat die Record in 3m und damit komme ich gar nicht klar. Der Einsatzzweck wie du schön schreibst ist bei dir ja an der Steinpackung wo ich davon ausgehe das du frei werfen kannst (über Kopf) solche Plätze stehen mir leider  nicht so oft zur Verfügung.
Ich denke mal das beide Längen ihr Einsatzgebiet haben und so das Spektrum eines jedem abdeckt. Danke auf jeden Fall dafür fürs vorstellen


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Das wäre auch eine super Signatur :-D


You're invited!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Man man da is ma paar Tage ned on und darf glei 20 Seiten nachlesen .....ihr wart fleißig.

Am Sonntag war ich noch bissl beim trotten mit Semmel und Mistwürmer an einem Umgehungsarm des Hauptflußes. Trotz kaltem Wetter und Wind bin ich in der Sonne gelegen und hab sie mir auf den Pelz scheinen lassen 







Neben Aiteln, einen Ü40 Giebel und einigen Satzkarpfen wars ein ganz schöner Nachmittag. In der Watthose ist es zwar Zeitweise etwas warm geworden dafür konnte man sich schön ins Schilf legen und als Kopfstütze hat die Angeltasche herhalten müssen.
Zum Schluss bin ich noch eine neue Stelle mit der Watthose abgegangen und die Tiefe ermittelt, samt Untergrund. Mir scheint es so als ob ich ne Stelle gefunden hab wo Zander und Waller zuhause sein "könnten". Löcher von über 2m gepaart mit ner Sandbank und Kies dazu noch überhängende Weiden.....das könnte einen/zwei Versuche wert sein.

Wünsch euch allen noch einen sonnigen Maifeiertag.


EDIT:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Silstar FRB 35, siehe auch unter Suche. Evtl hat ja noch einer solch eine Rolle rumliegen.
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/suche-silstar-fr-frb35.345570/


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> KARPFEN!


Hey Kochtopf, da freue ich mich sehr für Dich. Ein herzliches Petri nach Nordhessen. Der Bann scheint als gebrochen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Alex, wer soviel Einsatz zeigt wie du heute, der gehört endlich belohnt. Und auch das assistierende Abstechen des ersten Fisches sehe ich als gute Tat und nicht als Raub an der Fulda. Das könnte die olle Zicke (die Fulle) auch langsam mal einsehen.  Wenn du endlich was fängst, werde ich mich wahnsinnig mit dir freuen, man leidet hier ja richtig mit mit dir.
> 
> Und @Wuemmehunter: Dir natürlich Petri zu den Ziegenbartdöbeln


Ich danke Dir und natürlich allen anderen für die Petrus. Die Burschen ein filetiert, ein liegt im Kühlschrank und kommt nacher in die Pfanne. War ein schöner Tage auf der Ostsee. Gefischt habe ich in der nördlichen E-Bay.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und einen schönen Maifeiertag!


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Bann ist gebrochen! 70cm Schuppi essen Pellets! Wuuuuhuuuuuuu!



Petri  der hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht am Rütchen. 

Windstille, die Sonne scheint, keine Wolke weit und breit.... erstmal Frühstücken und dann wird es Zeit die Sachen zu packen. Große Fische erwarte ich nicht, falls doch kann sich mal die Maver zeigen was sie kann  ick freu mir schon


----------



## Minimax

@Xianeli : Viel Spass am Wasser beim Vater&Sohn Angeln! Und überhaupt allen Ukels die es heut ans Wasser schaffen!

#Grundel: 
Ich hatte gestern dann noch mal bei dem Potsdam-Sacrow Institut angerufen, um meinen Fang für das Fischartenkataster zu petzen. Der Mitarbeiter war auch sehr freundlich und hat das Fischlein und die Stelle eingetragen- von dem Abschnitt war in der Tat noch keine Grundel gemeldet worden. Dann haben wir noch etwas über die Verbrteitungswege hier in der Gegend geplauscht, sehr ihteressant. Die Wanderphase ist relativ neu und auf diese Weise breiten sie sich relativ langsam aus- Initial kamen sie aus dem Oderbereich mit der Schifffahrt: Die ersten Fänge vor Jahren zeigten sich als "Spots" in Häfen und vielbefahrenen Strecken.
Von dem netten Gespräch ermutigt hatte ich dann noch beim Kreisanglerverband angerufen, auch hier war der junge Mann am Telefon sehr nett und interessiert und hat mir die Situation aus anglerischer Perspektive im Landkreis gebildet. Es gibt teilweise riesige Bestände, die aber oft und lange "unter dem Radar" bleiben und dann durch E-Fischen erst entdeckt werden. Aber es gibt auch Stellen, wo Maden- und Wurmköder keinen Spass mehr machen. Das die Grundeln das Flüsschen hochziehen fand der Mann ebenfalls neu, aber nicht überraschend. Dann konnte ich noch viel Wissenswertes über andere Aspekte erfahren (Haha! Die Gerüchte stimmen also doch!) - der war glaube ich richtig froh mal jemanden zum Plaudern zu haben, sehr nettes Gespräch,
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Bann ist gebrochen! 70cm Schuppi essen Pellets! Wuuuuhuuuuuuu!



PETRI..
Freut mich für Dich.
Dann hat sich dein Bade Einsatz zuvor ja doch gelohnt.
Der Bann ist nun gebrochen und die Serie sollte fortan weiter bestehen.
So denn mein Wunsch für dich,du hast es dir verdient.


----------



## phirania

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Man man da is ma paar Tage ned on und darf glei 20 Seiten nachlesen .....ihr wart fleißig.
> 
> Am Sonntag war ich noch bissl beim trotten mit Semmel und Mistwürmer an einem Umgehungsarm des Hauptflußes. Trotz kaltem Wetter und Wind bin ich in der Sonne gelegen und hab sie mir auf den Pelz scheinen lassen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neben Aiteln, einen Ü40 Giebel und einigen Satzkarpfen wars ein ganz schöner Nachmittag. In der Watthose ist es zwar Zeitweise etwas warm geworden dafür konnte man sich schön ins Schilf legen und als Kopfstütze hat die Angeltasche herhalten müssen.
> Zum Schluss bin ich noch eine neue Stelle mit der Watthose abgegangen und die Tiefe ermittelt, samt Untergrund. Mir scheint es so als ob ich ne Stelle gefunden hab wo Zander und Waller zuhause sein "könnten". Löcher von über 2m gepaart mit ner Sandbank und Kies dazu noch überhängende Weiden.....das könnte einen/zwei Versuche wert sein.
> 
> Wünsch euch allen noch einen sonnigen Maifeiertag.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Silstar FRB 35, siehe auch unter Suche. Evtl hat ja noch einer solch eine Rolle rumliegen.
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/suche-silstar-fr-frb35.345570/



Petri.
Ein schönes Gewäser hast du da.


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Sehr interessant. Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass Grundelbestände - grade wenns größere Bestände sind - längere Zeit unentdeckt bleiben können.


----------



## Xianeli

Dank dir @Minimax ich fahre jetzt los und Sohnemann wird später gebracht. Mal gucken  vielleicht kommt ja Frau und Tochter auch mit


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85  ja, fand ich auch erstmal komisch. Aber andrerseits: Die scheinen wirklich kleinräumig punktuell bestimmte Habitate zu besiedeln. Und wenns ne wenig beangelte Strecke ist, und die z.B. Steinpackung oder Trümmerfelder schmal bzw. klein sind und da eben wenig Köder präsentiert werden, dann bleibts bei einzelnen Fängen, ohne das das wahre Ausmass bekannt wird. Und gemeldet werden müssen die ja auch erstmal.
Der Verbandsmensch hat auch die Hoffnung ausgedrückt, das die Grundeln wenigstens den Raubfischen zugute kommen.

Hier gibt's Wissenswertes über ihre Ernährungsweise: Das hört sich zunächst garnicht sooo schlimm an, offenbar stehen die Kleinis auf "mitgebrachtes"- da sieht man aber auch, wie krass das Ökosystem bereits verändert ist:
https://www.nationalpark-unteres-odertal.de/sites/default/files/literature/Konsumtion der Schwarzmundgrundeln_0.pdf

Und hier ein interessanter Artikel über ihre Ausbreitung, in diesem Fall zeigt sich, dass sie in geeigneten Gewässern auch flott zu Fuss unterwegs sind, auch ohne Schiffe, sehr interessante Kartenserie:
https://www.nationalpark-unteres-odertal.de/sites/default/files/literature/Schwarzmundgrundeln im NP weiter auf Vormarsch_2.pdf

Und natürlich:
https://mueef.rlp.de/fileadmin/mulewf/Themen/Ernaehrung/Kochbus/Rezepte/DAS_GRUNDELKOCHBUCH.pdf


----------



## phirania

Für,s angeln im Kleinen Graben...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@dawurzelsepp: so findet man die besten Stellen. Mache ich an der Wümme genau so. Aber am liebsten im Sommer barfuß. Da lässt sich noch feinfühliger vieles am Grund ertasten.
@Minimax: Ist schon spannend, was man in solchen Gespächen so erfährt. Es kann nie schaden, den Kontakt zu halten. Danke für die Informationen.


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Dank dir @Minimax ich fahre jetzt los und Sohnemann wird später gebracht. Mal gucken  vielleicht kommt ja Frau und Tochter auch mit



Dann mal viel Spass und Erfolg Euch am Wasser.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern und einen schönen Maifeiertag!


Professor dir und allen Usern auch einen schönen Maifeiertag.


----------



## Hering 58

Xianeli schrieb:


> Dank dir @Minimax ich fahre jetzt los und Sohnemann wird später gebracht. Mal gucken  vielleicht kommt ja Frau und Tochter auch mit


Wünsche euch einen schönen Familien Tag am Wasser.


----------



## Tobias85

Interessante Links, @Minimax. Einerseits spannend, dass sie zwar fast ausschließlich eingeschleppte Arten als Nahrung aufnehmen. Dennoch vermute ich, dass die eingeschleppten Futtertiere einfach in solch großen Massen die untersuchten Gewässer dominieren, dass der Querschnitt durch die Grundelmägen eben einfach einen Querschnitt durch die vorhandene Nahrungspalette bildet. Und in dem Fall würden die Grundeln ja weiterhin den heimischen Weißfischen die Nahrung streitig machen.

Und vielen Dank für das Grundelkochbuch, das war mir bis dato unbekannt.


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax Danke für das einstellen des Grundelkochbuch.


----------



## Xianeli

Die ersten schönen Rotaugen bis 30cm gabs direkt schon nach dem ersten auswerfen. Fängt gut an und an der Maver machen die echt Bock


----------



## Hering 58

Xianeli schrieb:


> Die ersten schönen Rotaugen bis 30cm gabs direkt schon nach dem ersten auswerfen. Fängt gut an und an der Maver machen die echt Bock


Denn mal dickes Petri.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp: so findet man die besten Stellen. Mache ich an der Wümme genau so. Aber am liebsten im Sommer barfuß. Da lässt sich noch feinfühliger vieles am Grund ertasten.



Wenn ich nicht genau weiß wie tief es ist dann kommt auch die Badehose zum Einsatz ansonsten kann ich mit der Wathose recht viel abdecken. Eine Unterscheidung zwischen Kies und Sand lässt sich so gut treffen. Wenn Schlamm am Ufer ist dann ist ne Wathose auch angenehmer zu tragen 

@phirania 
Danke. Der umgehungsbach ist nur höchstens 500m lang dafür nicht befischt, immer eine Bank für einen Aitel.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Xianeli!

Ich war grade Köfis stippen und habe flux nebenbei mal eben meinen ersten Gründling, meinen ersten Bitterling und meine erste Elritze in der Hand gehalten.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @Xianeli!
> 
> Ich war grade Köfis stippen und habe flux nebenbei mal eben meinen ersten Gründling, meinen ersten Bitterling und meine erste Elritze in der Hand gehalten.


Respekt! Das ist mir in der Zusammenstellung seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gelungen!


----------



## Xianeli

Alles in allem ein schlechter Tag ^^ nach 5 Rotaugen war Schluss und es war nix mehr zu machen. Sohnemann ist auch noch viel zu ungeduldig und hat meinen Puls mächtig ansteigen lassen... naja nächste mal doch wieder an den Stausee und ohne Kinder ^^ die kleine war auch nur 30 Minuten da dann war sie so verdreht das sie zum Mittagsschlaf nach Hause gebracht wurde. 

Die heutige Location


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @Xianeli!
> 
> Ich war grade Köfis stippen und habe flux nebenbei mal eben meinen ersten Gründling, meinen ersten Bitterling und meine erste Elritze in der Hand gehalten.



Oh was für eine entzückende kleine Menagerie, das scheint ja ein kleines Schatzkästchengewässer  zu sein. Ein herzliches Petri! Besonders dem Gründling bin ich seit eh und je zugetan, war er doch der erste Fisch, den ich als seltsamer kleiner Junge 'waidmännisch' d.h. an einem natürlichen Gewässer fing.


----------



## Minimax

@Xianeli auch Dir Petri, 5 Plötzen sind immerhin 5 Plötzen. Vielleicht war der Sohnemann nur deshalb so unruhig, wegen der Folie auf dem Korkgriff und wollte sie abknibbeln- ich selbst werd beim Photo schon ganz hibbelig!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @Xianeli!
> 
> Ich war grade Köfis stippen und habe flux nebenbei mal eben meinen ersten Gründling, meinen ersten Bitterling und meine erste Elritze in der Hand gehalten.


Petri Tobias!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Xianeli schrieb:


> Alles in allem ein schlechter Tag ^^ nach 5 Rotaugen war Schluss und es war nix mehr zu machen. Sohnemann ist auch noch viel zu ungeduldig und hat meinen Puls mächtig ansteigen lassen... naja nächste mal doch wieder an den Stausee und ohne Kinder ^^ die kleine war auch nur 30 Minuten da dann war sie so verdreht das sie zum Mittagsschlaf nach Hause gebracht wurde.
> 
> Die heutige Location
> Anhang anzeigen 323489


Na, fünf Plötzen würde ich nicht als einen schlechten Tag bezeichnen. Petri Xianeli! Noch dazu an einem so schönen Gewässer!


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber @Xianeli,
Herzliches Petri zu deinen Fängen. Bitte mach die Folie vom Kork, das hat keine Korkgriffrute verdient


----------



## Xianeli

Heult leiser  mache den normal immer direkt ab, keine Ahnung wieso er da noch drauf war ^^ naja gestört hatte es mich nicht


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Heult leiser  mache den normal immer direkt ab, keine Ahnung wieso er da noch drauf war ^^ naja gestört hatte es mich nicht



Lieber Ükelbruder, von Heulen kann doch keine Rede sein. Es ist nur der Neid, was kanns denn schöneres als Folienknibbeln geben!


----------



## Andal

Bei neuen Ruten ist es das aller allererste, was passiert, wenn sie ins Haus kommen. Pelle vom Griff ab! Ich bekomme Zustände, wenn ich nur daran denke, so fischen zu müssen!


----------



## Minimax

Ich liebe das! Es gab mal ne gar nicht unernste Freundschaftskrise als mein damaliger Mitbewohner die Displayfolie von einer Kamera geknibbelt hatte, als ich kurz den Raum verliess.


----------



## Xianeli

Ja so mach ichs eigentlich auch, normal kommt die Folie bei mir auch gleich ab. Wer weiß warum die noch dran war. Wird später nachgeholt, versprochen 

Muss aber ehrlich sein.... Kork kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus !!!! Oh jetzt würde ich gerne eure entgleisten Gesichter sehen ^^ 

Der Grund ist folgender: ich kann ihn nicht anfassen! Das ist wie mit Eis am Stiel bei mir.... ich kann den Stiel nicht anfassen und wenn ich mich doch mal überwinde bekomme ich schon nen Ekel wenn ich mit der Zunge an den Stiel komme. 

Kommt aber auf die Struktur des Korks an, je rauer desto schlimmer das Gefühl


----------



## Andal

Dann zieh dir Handschuhe an, schleif den Kork ganz fein mit Sandpapier und trage anschließend eine Mischung aus Lein- oder Tungöl und Bienen-Carnaubawachs auf (als Antikwachs im Baumarkt erhältlich). Lass das gut ablüften und ein, zwei Tage, möglichst an der Sonne abtrocknen. Zum Schluss mit einer feinen Bürste, oder einem Microfasertuch abreiben. Die leicht raue, aber sehr offene Haptik ist weg, ohne den Kork zu ersticken. Sehr viel angenehmer anzufassen und zu säubern.

Das mit dem Steckerleis kenne ich nur zu gut. Da "wirft" es mich auch!


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Muss aber ehrlich sein.... Kork kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus !!!! Oh jetzt würde ich gerne eure entgleisten Gesichter sehen ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli, du bist ein merkwürdiger Geselle und damit ein formidabler Stammtischbruder unseres kleinen Schwarmes.


An alle Ükel:
Meine Kopflampe ist über die Wupper gegangen - ich bitte um Empfehlungen.

- rot und weißes Licht
- gussregenfest
- am liebsten direkt anwählbare lichtart
- um die 50 Tacken
- gerne sowohl Akku als auch Batterien


----------



## Hecht100+

Xianeli schrieb:


> Muss aber ehrlich sein.... Kork kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus !



Du solltest mal Schrumpfschlauch probieren. Ich schrumpfe immer die letzten Centimeter vom Korkgriff ein wegen der Verschmutzung. Müsste aber auch mit einem ganzen Griff klappen. Aber aufpassen, es gibt Plastikartigen und auch Gummiartigen.


----------



## gründler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Xianeli, du bist ein merkwürdiger Geselle und damit ein formidabler Stammtischbruder unseres kleinen Schwarmes.
> 
> 
> An alle Ükel:
> Meine Kopflampe ist über die Wupper gegangen - ich bitte um Empfehlungen.
> 
> - rot und weißes Licht
> - gussregenfest
> - am liebsten direkt anwählbare lichtart
> - um die 50 Tacken
> - gerne sowohl Akku als auch Batterien



https://www.petzl.com/DE/de/Sport/CLASSIC-Stirnlampen/TIKKA

Tut seit Jahren ihren Dienst immer top und ohne Sorgen,würde ich immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Xianeli, du bist ein merkwürdiger Geselle und damit ein formidabler Stammtischbruder unseres kleinen Schwarmes.
> 
> 
> An alle Ükel:
> Meine Kopflampe ist über die Wupper gegangen - ich bitte um Empfehlungen.
> 
> *- rot und weißes Licht
> - gussregenfest
> - am liebsten direkt anwählbare lichtart
> - um die 50 Tacken
> - gerne sowohl Akku als auch Batterien*


Hab die Fenix HL30 - die hat genau diese Anforderungen voll erfüllt.


----------



## phirania

Windig ist es...


----------



## Xianeli

Danke @Andal @Hecht100+ werde mal gucken ob ich da was dran machen werde. 

@Kochtopf danke ich weiß  normal sein kann jeder


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Xianeli, du bist ein merkwürdiger Geselle und damit ein formidabler Stammtischbruder unseres kleinen Schwarmes.
> 
> 
> An alle Ükel:
> Meine Kopflampe ist über die Wupper gegangen - ich bitte um Empfehlungen.
> 
> - rot und weißes Licht
> - gussregenfest
> - am liebsten direkt anwählbare lichtart
> - um die 50 Tacken
> - gerne sowohl Akku als auch Batterien


Ich würde auch eine Petzl nehmen. Die Auswahl ist groß, die Qualität auch bei den günstigeren Lampen wirklich gut.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Windig ist es...
> Anhang anzeigen 323503


Schönes Bild Kalle ,hast was gefangen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

... lecker Maidorsch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke Jungs, es wird ne petzl tikka. Der Preis hat mich letztlich überzeugt


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... lecker Maidorsch!
> Anhang anzeigen 323512


Guten Appetit.Lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Alles in allem ein schlechter Tag ^^ nach 5 Rotaugen war Schluss und es war nix mehr zu machen.


Petri zu den Rotaugen. Mir ist das auch schon oft passiert. Fängst ne ganze Zeit Friedfische und dann abrupt alles Tod. Eine Erklärung dafür ist, dass meist ein Raubfisch in der Nähe ist. Eine Raubfischcombo neben der Stippe bringt schon mal den einen oder anderen Hecht ein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf: ein sehr solides Petri heil, Glückwunsch zum wirklich schönen Schuppi! Den gönn ich Dir von Herzen nach den frustrierenden Schneider-Sessions.
Mit welcher Rute konntest Du ihn denn bändigen? 

@Tobias85 : das ist mal ein seltenes Trio, welches Du da fangen konntest!

@Xianeli : Petri zu den 5 Plötz! Die Maver Reality wird bei mir demnächst auch wieder zum Einsatz kommen. Seltsam, die Sache mit dem Kork...


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @Xianeli!
> 
> Ich war grade Köfis stippen und habe flux nebenbei mal eben meinen ersten Gründling, meinen ersten Bitterling und meine erste Elritze in der Hand gehalten.


Petri zu den Premierfischen. Bitterling und Elritze ist bei mir auch noch offen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Xianeli, du bist ein merkwürdiger Geselle und damit ein formidabler Stammtischbruder unseres kleinen Schwarmes.
> 
> 
> An alle Ükel:
> Meine Kopflampe ist über die Wupper gegangen - ich bitte um Empfehlungen.
> 
> - rot und weißes Licht
> - gussregenfest
> - am liebsten direkt anwählbare lichtart
> - um die 50 Tacken
> - gerne sowohl Akku als auch Batterien


Wie, die schöne Lampe, die bei unserem Ansitz an der Diemel dabei hattest ist Vergangenheit? Ärgerlich

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... lecker Maidorsch!
> Anhang anzeigen 323512


Das sieht echt lecker aus. So schmeckt der Fisch immer noch am besten. Frisch in die Pfanne, ohne vorher einzufrieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja so mach ichs eigentlich auch, normal kommt die Folie bei mir auch gleich ab. Wer weiß warum die noch dran war. Wird später nachgeholt, versprochen
> 
> Muss aber ehrlich sein.... Kork kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus !!!! Oh jetzt würde ich gerne eure entgleisten Gesichter sehen ^^
> 
> Der Grund ist folgender: ich kann ihn nicht anfassen! Das ist wie mit Eis am Stiel bei mir.... ich kann den Stiel nicht anfassen und wenn ich mich doch mal überwinde bekomme ich schon nen Ekel wenn ich mit der Zunge an den Stiel komme.
> 
> Kommt aber auf die Struktur des Korks an, je rauer desto schlimmer das Gefühl



Ordentlich Fischschleim drauf dann geht das wieder...


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nicht den besten Geheimköder verraten.
> 
> Die DAM ist ein feines Rütchen, gratuliere dazu. Mir wäre sie für eine Winkelpicker mit 3m zu lange. Seit meiner Jugend habe ich eine DAM Fighter Multipicker und eine DAM Record Multipicker in 2,4m, mein Vater hat die Record in 3m und damit komme ich gar nicht klar. Der Einsatzzweck wie du schön schreibst ist bei dir ja an der Steinpackung wo ich davon ausgehe das du frei werfen kannst (über Kopf) solche Plätze stehen mir leider  nicht so oft zur Verfügung.
> Ich denke mal das beide Längen ihr Einsatzgebiet haben und so das Spektrum eines jedem abdeckt. Danke auf jeden Fall dafür fürs vorstellen



Danke für Dein Feedback in Sachen DAM-Picker.
Generell mag ich ja ältere Ruten und hab nicht lange gezögert, als ich die (recht günstige) MagicCarbon sah.
Die Länge von 3m ist so okay für mich - an einigen Stellen von Vorteil, an anderen Stellen sicher zu lang. Für den Fluß nebenan (da geh ich ja gerne mal abends für ein oder 2 Stunden zum „Entspannungsangeln” hin) ist die Länge praktisch - frei werfen kann ich da auch.
Die Balzer Editions-Picker ist neuer, war viel besser gepflegt und ist insgesamt doch deutlich „edler” verarbeitet als die MagicCarbon. Und dennoch mag ich die DAM.

Toller Bericht übrigens von Dir zu Deinem „Nebenstrom”. Sieht wie ein absolutes Super-Gewässer aus. 
Petri zu den Döbeln, dem strammen Giebel und den Satzern.

Viele Grüße vom anderen Ende der Republik!


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild Kalle ,hast was gefangen?



Die üblichen Rotaugen und CO..


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... lecker Maidorsch!
> Anhang anzeigen 323512



Lecker  Lecker.
.


----------



## phirania

Petri an Alle Fänger von heute.....
Und Alle die heute am Wasser ich hoffe Ihr habt eure Seele baumeln lassen können...


----------



## Jason

Leider konnte ich heute nicht ans Wasser. Traditionell war heute unser Fischerfest vom Verein. Vorbereiten, Aufbauen, Dienst machen und Angelgespräche. Je höher der Alkoholpegel bei einigen Kameraden, desto größer wurden die Fische. Ist immer faszinierend was den Leuten so einfällt. Aber schön war es trotzdem.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: ein sehr solides Petri heil, Glückwunsch zum wirklich schönen Schuppi! Den gönn ich Dir von Herzen nach den frustrierenden Schneider-Sessions.
> Mit welcher Rute konntest Du ihn denn bändigen?


Ganz unromantisch: FuF Matze Koch Ansitzwundercombo by Balzer- also eine 3lbs Karpfenrute mit iirc 9 Ringen und einer mittelmäßigen aber robusten Freilaufrolle, Balzer Platinum 35er Hauptschnur.

Hab keine schwerere Rute seit meine Pelzer Bondage gebrochen ist und der Drill hat mit ihr viel spass gemacht, ich war jederzeit Herr des geschehens. Die Rute entspricht der hier: https://www.tackle-deals.eu/BALZER-MK-IM-12-Naturpeitsche-335m-45-110g


----------



## geomas

^ ahh, okay, prima. 
SJ und die swingende Kogha kommen bestimmt auch noch in den Genuß eines Karpfen-Drills.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ahh, okay, prima.
> SJ und die swingende Kogha kommen bestimmt auch noch in den Genuß eines Karpfen-Drills.


An dem Gewässer gibt es sich ü30Pfund Karpfen, das wollte ich dann nicht riskieren und das Pellet anfüttern wäre Tricky geworden.  So habe ich ein pva Säckchen mit einer bunten Pellet Mischung verschiedener Größen und ner Handvoll forelli drangehangen und der Plan ging auf. Blieb auch mein einziger Biss.
SJ lauerte an freier Leine auf einen unvorsichtige Zander der sich den Köfi einverleibt bei offenem rollenbügel und Haushaltsgummi, leider blieb ihr ein Kontakt verwehrt. Mit Sarah Sarah Jane hätte der Karpfen deutlich mehr Zinnober gemacht, er ist mir ja so schon in die Zandermontage geschwommen insofern bereue ich nix


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Rotaugen, Xianeli!




Andal schrieb:


> Respekt! Das ist mir in der Zusammenstellung seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gelungen!





Minimax schrieb:


> Oh was für eine entzückende kleine Menagerie, das scheint ja ein kleines Schatzkästchengewässer  zu sein. Ein herzliches Petri! Besonders dem Gründling bin ich seit eh und je zugetan, war er doch der erste Fisch, den ich als seltsamer kleiner Junge 'waidmännisch' d.h. an einem natürlichen Gewässer fing.



Das kam alles komplett unerwartet. Einer unserer Bäche hat einen Hochwasserentlastungsgraben, der durch einen Überlauf in den Mittellandkanal fließt. Direkt vor dem berlauf ist noch ein 50x80m großes Absetzbecken für Sediment, Schlamm, Äste etc. Niemals hätte ich dort mit so einer Fischkombi gerechnet, über jeden einzelnen wäre ich schon verwundert gewesen. Aber eigentlich nur logisch, dass die aus dem Bach da auch mal reingeschwemmt werden. Am meisten gefreut habe ich mich über den Bitterling, denn von denen war mir überhaupt kein Vorkommen bekannt, von den Gründlingen und Elritzen im Bach hatte ich vorher zumindest schon gehört. 

Und dann berichtete mir Daniel heute noch von einem Teich, den wir beangeln dürfen, und in dem auch Zopen vorkommen. Da werde ich dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit auch noch angreifen.


----------



## geomas

Anfüttern via PVA-Säckchen ist recht neu für mich, hat sich aber bereits bewährt.
Mangels echter Karpfenrute nehm ich normale Grundruten für Festblei-Praktiken. Klar, die ganz leichten Legerlites oder Picker sind da aus dem Rennen.
Hatte gestern mit „meinem” Karpfen mehr Probleme durch ne alte Rolle mit fragwürdiger Bremse als durch die Rute.


----------



## rutilus69

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Browning CK Micro Waggler in 2.70: auch ein 45er Brassen lässt sich wunderbar handeln und das bei einem Biss in ziemlicher Ufernähe. Das einzige, was mich ein bisschen stört ist der Umstand  dass der Spitzenring recht klein ist und ein Stopperknoten nicht wirklich durchflutscht. Aber das kann man ja ändern 
Alles in allem eine schöne Rute, die wirklich Spaß macht


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Anfüttern via PVA-Säckchen ist recht neu für mich, hat sich aber bereits bewährt.
> Mangels echter Karpfenrute nehm ich normale Grundruten für Festblei-Praktiken. Klar, die ganz leichten Legerlites oder Picker sind da aus dem Rennen.
> Hatte gestern mit „meinem” Karpfen mehr Probleme durch ne alte Rolle mit fragwürdiger Bremse als durch die Rute.


Allen Fängern und Nichtfängern des gestrigen Tages ein herzliches Petri. Ein hübsches Foto von einem hübschen Karpfen und ebenso schönen Tackle, das Du da gemacht hast, geo. Schwarz-Weiss ist mal eine heute fast schon überraschende Alternative zu bunt! Sehr gelungenes Arrangement, wie ich finde. 
Ich wollte gestern eigentlich auch noch los, konnte mich aber nicht mehr aufraffen. Der Tag an der Ostsee steckte mir noch in den verkaterten Muskeln. So einen ganzen Tag werfen und einholen ist eben kein entspanntes Ansitzen. Den Ansitzfreuden werde ich mich erst ab übernächster Woche wieder hingeben dürfen. Morgen geht es für eine Woche in den Urlaub nach Bornholm. Vielleicht klappt es dort ja mit den Meerforellendöbeln.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69: Ich halte auch viel von den Browning-Ruten. Meine Heavy-Feeder fische ich schon seit vielen Jahren, im letzten Jahr habe ich mir noch ne Method-Feeder auf der Stippermesse gekauft. Auch ein feines Rütchen, das mir schon zwei Schleien wie einige größere Brassen gebracht hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wo ist denn eigentlich unser @feederbrassen  ??

Lange nix gelesen von ihm.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Anfüttern via PVA-Säckchen ist recht neu für mich, hat sich aber bereits bewährt.
> Mangels echter Karpfenrute nehm ich normale Grundruten für Festblei-Praktiken. Klar, die ganz leichten Legerlites oder Picker sind da aus dem Rennen.
> Hatte gestern mit „meinem” Karpfen mehr Probleme durch ne alte Rolle mit fragwürdiger Bremse als durch die Rute.


Petri zum Spiegler. Schönes Bild, schönes Tackel.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Danke für den Nachtrag zur CK Micro-Waggler und damit ein Petri zum 45er Brassen.
Eben ist meine neue kurze Posenrute gekommen - der Spitzenring ist ebenfalls recht klein.
Ansonsten macht die Rute (trocken) einen sehr guten Eindruck.

@jason 1 : Danke!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Anfüttern via PVA-Säckchen ist recht neu für mich, hat sich aber bereits bewährt.
> Mangels echter Karpfenrute nehm ich normale Grundruten für Festblei-Praktiken. Klar, die ganz leichten Legerlites oder Picker sind da aus dem Rennen.
> Hatte gestern mit „meinem” Karpfen mehr Probleme durch ne alte Rolle mit fragwürdiger Bremse als durch die Rute.


Petri zum Spiegler. Schönes Bild hast geschossen.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas, wirklich schönes Photo, sehr hell und zart im Kontrast. Man beachte den Rahmen- ich finds gut, das Du darauf immer wert legst,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ Danke! Ich wollte Euch nicht schon wieder das bekannte Browning-Rot des Keschernetzes zumuten, deshalb Schwarzweiß und viel getöntes Grau dazwischen.


----------



## Minimax

So das Shelter ist da, ich muss sagen ich bin ganz angetan, Gewicht und Packmass entsprechen einem durchschnittlichen Schirm. Allerdings gestaltete sich der erste Auf- und Abbautest im heimischen Wohnzimmer noch etwas, nun ungelenk. Ihr kennt doch den Cartoon mit Donald und dem Liegestuhl? Genau. Mal sehen, wann es zum Einsatz kommt.
Angelgerät ist nun wunderbar durchgeordnet und bereit, im Laufe der Saison wieder ins Chaos gestürzt zu werden. Plus, ich habe die Chub Specialist von Mick Holgate mit einem Gewindespitzenring versehen, ist ganz leidlich geworden, da ich genau das Wickelgarn hatte, welches er ursprünglich verwendete. Mir geht's da weniger um Swingtips, ich möchte mit Quivern die Bisserkennung erleichtern.
Puh, jetzt müsst ich eigentlich nur endlich mal angeln gehen...
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

EDIT Doppelpost


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Puh, jetzt müsst ich eigentlich nur endlich mal angeln gehen...


Grins der Stein der Wahrheit traf mich mit voller wucht ...gestern Vormittag hatte ich arg im Garten zu tun, Wildblumenbeet anlegen ...und Abends war ich zu fertig das Angelzeug zu nehmen....


----------



## geomas

...angeln gehen...

Das Wetter macht irgendwie momentan nicht gerade Lust aufs Angeln. Shelter hin oder her. 
Ich saß gestern Nachmittag im Wind (ohne Angel) und es war wirklich unangenehm kalt. 
Immerhin hat wetteronline die zwischenzeitlich prognostizierten Schneeschauer widerrufen.
Mal sehen, vielleicht such ich mir morgen irgend eine windgeschützte Ecke, Böen bis 7 Beaufort sind evtl. doch etwas viel fürs Shelter.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Grins der Stein der Wahrheit traf mich mit voller wucht ...gestern Vormittag hatte ich arg im Garten zu tun, Wildblumenbeet anlegen ...und Abends war ich zu fertig das Angelzeug zu nehmen....


Das kenne ich! Da haut.man Ran, um so h das Angeln regelrecht zu verdienen und da n ist man so kaputt, dass nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Frau Topf und die Kleine fahren überraschend zwei Nächte weg.
Sie: "hast du alles für zwei Tage?"
"Joah joah"





Aber Pustekuchen, Maggothen werde ich am Automaten holen müssen


----------



## Tricast




----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf :" Frau Topf und die Kleine fahren überraschend zwei Nächte weg "

Hahaha, ich sehe Du bist gut vorbereitet, und die Köstlichkeiten lassen ahnen, wem es an den Kragen gehen soll!
Ich selbst hab grad auch Sammys und Tulip fürs Wochende eingekauft, setze aber aus Gewichts- und Bulkgründen auf Belegkirschen statt der Morellen (Wobei ich ein Päcksche seit Jahren mit rumschleppe, aber nie angeködert habe)
hg
Minimax

@Tricast Petri zu dem schönen Brassen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Echt Klasse! Besser kann ein Mann nicht vorbereitet sein.
@Tricast: Petri, schöne Breese. Wo hast Du sie rausgezerrt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Heinz.

Die Meldung mit Zolli kannst du doch in die Gruppe stellen.


----------



## rutilus69

@Tricast Petri! Einen schönen Brassen hast Du da rausgezogen


----------



## Tricast

Am Tietjenteich 1. Mai 2019


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tricast Petri! Aber ich hoffe doch sehr dass du uns keinen Fang der Frau Hübner unterjubeln möchtest


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf :" Frau Topf und die Kleine fahren überraschend zwei Nächte weg "
> 
> Hahaha, ich sehe Du bist gut vorbereitet, und die Köstlichkeiten lassen ahnen, wem es an den Kragen gehen soll!
> Ich selbst hab grad auch Sammys und Tulip fürs Wochende eingekauft, setze aber aus Gewichts- und Bulkgründen auf Belegkirschen statt der Morellen (Wobei ich ein Päcksche seit Jahren mit rumschleppe, aber nie angeködert habe)
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> @Tricast Petri zu dem schönen Brassen!


Ich habe vor die Morellen in kleine dichte Döschen umzufüllen, werde ja nicht großartig anfüttern, vielleicht mashed bread unter Verwendung des Morellenwassers


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Tricast

Tittchenteich klingt komisch ist der zufällig in der Nähe vom Möschensee ?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Heinz, ein toller Fisch! 

Und Kochtopf weiß eben, wie man Prioritäten setzt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Tricast
> 
> Tittchenteich klingt komisch ist der zufällig in der Nähe vom Möschensee ?


Ne, aber etwas nördlich ist das feuchte Dreieck, gebildet aus den drei Dörfern Fickmühlen, Flögeln und Drangstedt.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frau Topf und die Kleine fahren überraschend zwei Nächte weg.
> Sie: "hast du alles für zwei Tage?"
> "Joah joah"
> Anhang anzeigen 323557
> 
> 
> Aber Pustekuchen, Maggothen werde ich am Automaten holen müssen


Hm... so mit dem Herd am Wasser... ist das nicht etwas unkomfortabel mit dem Verlängerungskabel?


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ne, aber etwas nördlich ist das feuchte Dreieck, gebildet aus den drei Dörfern Fickmühlen, Flögeln und Drangstedt.


Na oder nach Petting am Waginger-, vulgus dem Vaginasee. In Möschenfeld gibts ja kein offenes Wasser. Oder lieber nach Fucking im Bezirk Braunau, OÖ, auf den Pimperlhof?


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : herzliches Petri, Heinz! Schöner Brassen, den haste Dir echt verdient!

@Kochtopf : na dann man viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Na oder nach Petting am Waginger-, vulgus dem Vaginasee. In Möschenfeld gibts ja kein offenes Wasser. Oder lieber nach Fucking im Bezirk Braunau, OÖ, auf den Pimperlhof?


Ist der Titikaka see eigentlich mit Busen und Kot gefüllt?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist der Titikaka see eigentlich mit Busen und Kot gefüllt?


Eine wahrlich bewegende Frage!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist der Titikaka see eigentlich mit Busen und Kot gefüllt?


Ibähh, du Karpfen(Ferkel)


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frau Topf und die Kleine fahren überraschend zwei Nächte weg.
> Sie: "hast du alles für zwei Tage?"
> "Joah joah"
> Anhang anzeigen 323557
> 
> 
> Aber Pustekuchen, Maggothen werde ich am Automaten holen müssen


Gute Vorbereitung. Da ist ja für jeden was dabei. Für dich, die Fische und den Hund. Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß. Ich will mal hoffen, das du weitere Kaliber fängst und dich das Glück nicht verlassen hat.
@Tricast  Petri heil zu der fetten Brachse. Glückwunsch

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frau Topf und die Kleine fahren überraschend zwei Nächte weg.
> Sie: "hast du alles für zwei Tage?"
> "Joah joah"
> Anhang anzeigen 323557
> 
> 
> Aber Pustekuchen, Maggothen werde ich am Automaten holen müssen


Da bist du ja gut versorg?


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323565
> Anhang anzeigen 323566
> 
> 
> 
> Am Tietjenteich 1. Mai 2019


Schöner See ,ist das ein Forellen See?


----------



## Tricast

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schöner See ,ist das ein Forellen See?



Nein, viel, viel schöner!!!
Das ist einer der Teiche die zu unserem Verein (SAV Vegesack) gehören und an dem auch das Vereinsheim steht. Das eine Bild ist von der Veranda aufgenommen.

LG Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Nein, viel, viel schöner!!!
> Das ist einer der Teiche die zu unserem Verein (SAV Vegesack) gehören und an dem auch das Vereinsheim steht. Das eine Bild ist von der Veranda aufgenommen.
> 
> LG Heinz


Das ist wirklich ein lauschiges Plätzchen. Auf der Seite nichts zugewachsen, viel Platz... echt schön.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@jason 1 : Davon haben wir 5 Teiche und noch etliche Gräben. Wir, Susanne und ich fühlen uns dort auch ganz wohl. Meistens ist man auch ganz alleine am Wasser.

LG Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Davon haben wir 5 Teiche und noch etliche Gräben. Wir, Susanne und ich fühlen uns dort auch ganz wohl. Meistens ist man auch ganz alleine am Wasser.
> 
> LG Heinz


Mensch, da habt ihr es aber gut. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, wenn man am Wasser seine Ruhe hat. Wenn man neben sich so ein Blödel hat.... das kann schon ganz schön nerven. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite, wenn man den Angelnachbar kennt, und ihn schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hat, dann kann es auch sehr angenehm sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frau Topf und die Kleine fahren überraschend zwei Nächte weg.
> Sie: "hast du alles für zwei Tage?"
> "Joah joah"
> Anhang anzeigen 323557
> 
> 
> Aber Pustekuchen, Maggothen werde ich am Automaten holen müssen



Freibrief zum angeln gehen....


----------



## phirania

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323558



Petri.
Schöner Klodeckel....


----------



## phirania

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323565
> Anhang anzeigen 323566
> 
> 
> 
> Am Tietjenteich 1. Mai 2019



Schöner Teich.
Bei mir am See bin ich auch fast Alleine Unterwegs,kaum einer angelt dort.
Nur wenn der Kollege mitkommt zum GRILLEN CHILLEN ANGELN.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zollstock natürlich nicht dabei, aber was solls.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zollstock natürlich nicht dabei, aber was solls.



Oooh, so ein schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Kochtopf

Boah, makellose Schönheit, prächtig im Wuchs, fast schon poetisch.
Und der Fisch ist auch ganz nett.

Kräftiges Petri Heil

*ed autokorrektur*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Blah, makellose Schönheit, prächtig im Wuchs, fast schon poetisch.
> Und der Fisch ist auch ganz nett.
> 
> Kräftiges Petri Heil



Da regt sich was in der Hose.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Boah, makellose Schönheit, prächtig im Wuchs, fast schon poetisch.
> Und der Fisch ist auch ganz nett.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da regt sich was in der Hose.



Hach, ich würde den ganzen Tag Blumen auf seinen Wegen streuen, Regenbogen beugen und Einhornherden für Fantastic Ballett tanzen lassen, 
wenn er sich doch endlich mal einen Rasierapparat ans Kinn legen würde, gerne auch von Browning!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, ich würde den ganzen Tag Blumen auf seinen Wegen streuen, Regenbogen beugen und Einhornherden für Fantastic Ballett tanzen lassen,
> wenn er sich doch endlich mal einen Rasierapparat ans Kinn legen würde, gerne auch von Browning!



Ich hab die letzten Monate nichts mehr von Browning gekauft, die haben mich an der Konkurrenz verloren. 

Da ist auch nicht soviel Bart, das täuscht eher durch mein fettes Doppelkinn. Ich speichere dort meine Reserven für die Laichzeit ein!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten Monate nichts mehr von Browning gekauft, die haben mich an der Konkurrenz verloren.



Lenk nicht vom Thema ab: Rasier dich mal! Tadelloses Futter, Tadellose Montage, Tadellose Erscheinung am Wasser. Spinnangler stolpern inzwischen über ihre Eartunnel-Ohrläppchen, und die Flyboys segeln von ihrer eigenen Aufgeblasenheit in die Stratosphere. Der gutrasierte Friedfischer hingegen hilft Omis über die Strasse, rettet Kätzchen aus Bäumen und bricht nebenbei den Schleienrekord!
Wo wir grad dabei sind: Hatte wenigstens einer der Ükels am 1. Mai ne Krawatte um oder ne Nelke im Knopfloch? Nein. Natürlich nicht. Schändlich! Jawohl, ich widerhole: Schändlich!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Fantastic, ein toller Fisch!


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zollstock natürlich nicht dabei, aber was solls.


Petri!!
Eine wirklich wunderschöne Schleie


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri FF! Eine so schöne Schleie sieht man selten. Fred J. Taylor hätte seine Freude daran gehabt. Darf man fragen, mit Welcher Montage und welchem Köder Du diesen Traumfisch gefangen hast?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil FF!!!

Ein sehr schöner Fisch!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Lenk nicht vom Thema ab: Rasier dich mal! Tadelloses Futter, Tadellose Montage, Tadellose Erscheinung am Wasser. Spinnangler stolpern inzwischen über ihre Eartunnel-Ohrläppchen, und die Flyboys segeln von ihrer eigenen Aufgeblasenheit in die Stratosphere. Der gutrasierte Friedfischer hingegen hilft Omis über die Strasse, rettet Kätzchen aus Bäumen und bricht nebenbei den Schleienrekord!
> Wo wir grad dabei sind: Hatte wenigstens einer der Ükels am 1. Mai ne Krawatte um oder ne Nelke im Knopfloch? Nein. Natürlich nicht. Schändlich! Jawohl, ich widerhole: Schändlich!



Gerade überlege ich, was denn wohl der am besten geeignete fahrbare Untersatz für den gut rasieten und versierten Friedfischangler wäre?
Landy oder Jag sind ja wohl zu protzig.. .
In nen Mini passt nix rein.. .
Vielleicht nen Reliant Scimitar..

PS: Hey FF - toller Fisch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri FF! Eine so schöne Schleie sieht man selten. Fred J. Taylor hätte seine Freude daran gehabt. Darf man fragen, mit Welcher Montage und welchem Köder Du diesen Traumfisch gefangen hast?



16er-Haken Pickerrig und Madenbündel. Super, das du das Volumen des Fisches erkannt hast, es war tatsächlich auch meine dickste Schleie. Das Jahr ist aber noch lang, die Chancen vielfältig. 

https://www.16er-haken.de/winkelpicker-montage/


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 16er-Haken Pickerrig und Madenbündel. Super, das du das Volumen des Fisches erkannt hast, es war tatsächlich auch meine dickste Schleie. Das Jahr ist aber noch lang, die Chancen vielfältig.
> 
> https://www.16er-haken.de/winkelpicker-montage/


Danke. Ich wünsche Dir noch richtig viel Erfolg bei Deinen Schleientouren.


----------



## Jason

Petri heil zu der wunderschönen Tinca @Fantastic Fishing
Solche schönen Bilder würden gut über den Ükel Stammtisch passen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing Oh, hoppla sorry, da hab ich vor lauter Bartpflegemahnungen ganz vergessen, Dir ein ganz Dickes Petri zu der wirklich prachtvollen Schleie zu wünschen, also Petri! zur grünen Schönheit,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : ganz herzliches Petri heil zu dem prächtigen Brummer von Tinca! Die steht ja mal richtig gut im Futter!


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Die steht ja mal richtig gut im Futter!



@Fantastic Fishing : PETRI  Wo ist denn dein Hund auf dem Foto ? Du hast ihn doch nicht etwa verkleidet ?


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten Monate nichts mehr von Browning gekauft, die haben mich an der Konkurrenz verloren.
> 
> Da ist auch nicht soviel Bart, das täuscht eher durch mein fettes Doppelkinn. Ich speichere dort meine Reserven für die Laichzeit ein!



Ist er immer noch nicht beim Bäcker gewesen,und hat sich ein hartes Brötchen geholt......
Petri.
Schöne Schleie...


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zollstock natürlich nicht dabei, aber was solls.


Zollstock ist ja nicht so schlimm, 
Aber die Waage wäre wichtig. 
Petri zur wunderschönen Tinca. 
Einfach traumhaft


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zollstock natürlich nicht dabei, aber was solls.


Petri Heil Fantastic. Ein sehr schöner Fisch,toll gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Zollstock ist ja nicht so schlimm,
> Aber die Waage wäre wichtig.
> Petri zur wunderschönen Tinca.
> Einfach traumhaft



Tatsächlich hatte ich kurz das Gefühl, wiegen zu wollen. Auf der anderen Seite sind mir diese Zahlen zu Länge und Gewicht überhaupt nicht mehr wichtig. Diese Schleie war vom Umfang her mein bester Fisch, die hätte schon ordentlich was auf die Waage gebracht. Mir reicht aber immer das Bild, ich bin da nicht so auf "Bestmarken" aus. Kütfischangler leben das Momentum.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hatte ich kurz das Gefühl, wiegen zu wollen. Auf der anderen Seite sind mir diese Zahlen zu Länge und Gewicht überhaupt nicht mehr wichtig. Diese Schleie war vom Umfang her mein bester Fisch, die hätte schon ordentlich was auf die Waage gebracht. Mir reicht aber immer das Bild, ich bin da nicht so auf "Bestmarken" aus. Kütfischangler leben das Momentum.


Wie ich merke, bist du sehr bescheiden. Die Freude an so einem schönen Fisch ist immer noch am schönsten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie ich merke, bist du sehr bescheiden. Die Freude an so einem schönen Fisch ist immer noch am schönsten.



Höhenflüge erleide ich dadurch nicht. Sicher ist aber, das dieser Fisch garantiert in mein E-Book "Schleienangeln" (Titel in Arbeit) einfließen wird. Ich freue mich einfach nur, aus der Masse an Karpfenanglern und Zeltkindern mit aktiven Methoden auf große Schleien herauszustechen.

Es bleibt aber keine Zeit für Füße "hochlegen", die nächsten Berichte liegen in der Pipeline.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sind mir diese Zahlen zu Länge und Gewicht überhaupt nicht mehr wichtig.




Gewicht ist sowieso unwichtig weil es so stark schwankt im Jahresverlauf.
Die Länge ist entscheidend!

Die Größe bleibt, egal er gerade dünn, dick, laichvoll oder auf Diät ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gewicht ist sowieso unwichtig weil es so stark schwankt im Jahresverlauf.
> Die Länge ist entscheidend!
> 
> Die Größe bleibt, egal er gerade dünn, dick, laichvoll oder auf Diät ist.



Bin ich auch bei dir. Hätte ich 2 Wochen den Platz befüttert, wären die Fische wohl 500 Gramm schwerer. Ist auch albern, ob nun 60 Zentimeter oder 62 Zentimeter, 4,2 Kilogramm oder 4,5 Kilogramm. Jeder Mensch mit 2 gesunden Augen und etwas Erfahrung beim Angeln erkennt doch die Wucht und den tollen Anblick einer solchen Kapitalen Schleie.

Am Ende sind diese Werte für mich auch nicht relevant. Der Mythos "was hat sie wohl gewogen" hält mich eher im Gespräch, als die festgelegten Fakten. Im heutigen Zeitalter der Eitelkeit nimmt dir ohne Notar sowieso keiner mehr was ab. Lass mal gut sein, ich Trumpfe durch Kreativität und Taktik auf, anstelle von "Rekorden". Die knackst du an unseren Gewässern sowieso nicht, das läuft nur noch über den CR-Puff.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Toller Bericht übrigens von Dir zu Deinem „Nebenstrom”. Sieht wie ein absolutes Super-Gewässer aus.
> Petri zu den Döbeln, dem strammen Giebel und den Satzern.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom anderen Ende der Republik!



Der Nebenstrom wurde künstlich wider freigelegt und hat an einigen Stellen eine ordentliche Tiefe wo man nicht so einfach mit der Wathose durch kommt. 
Wo er dann wider in den Hauptfluß enden hab ich ja schon beschrieben, da wird es sicherlich noch einen eigenen kurzen Bericht geben.

Die Liebe zur DAM hab ich vor vielen Jahren eig wider verloren gehabt und kommt jetzt wider hoch. Wider entflammt ist alles mit der Quick Neo Spinning Rute samt kleinster Rolle die ich mir sogar ein zweitesmal nur etwas stärker gegönnt hatte. Aktuell bin ich an etwas neuen im Aufbau, die fertigen DAM Blanks hab ich schon hier nur fehlen mir die Handteile zu den Teilen. Da freu ich mich schon mega drauf wenn die fertig sind.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ist denn eigentlich unser @feederbrassen  ??
> 
> Lange nix gelesen von ihm.



Ui ich werde vermisst. 
Danke El Professore .
Ich habe vieeeel zu tun und hab dann spät Abends keine Lust zu nichts mehr. 
Habe mir zwei Tage frei genommen .
Gestern war ich am Rhein. 
Es gab Rotaugen, Güstern und reichlich Nasen. 
War ein sehr schöner Tag. 
Auf dem Rückweg zum Auto ist mir eine Achse von meiner Plattform gebrochen. 
Der absolute worst case.
Da hatte ich den Papp auf und Schnappatmung bis ich alles im Auto hatte.
Bin derzeit dabei das zu reparieren. 
Der Rhein ruft.


----------



## Tobias85

Perti zum Fang, feederbrasse, und viel Erfolg mit deiner Achse. Das ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich. :/


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hatte ich kurz das Gefühl, wiegen zu wollen. Auf der anderen Seite sind mir diese Zahlen zu Länge und Gewicht überhaupt nicht mehr wichtig. Diese Schleie war vom Umfang her mein bester Fisch, die hätte schon ordentlich was auf die Waage gebracht. Mir reicht aber immer das Bild, ich bin da nicht so auf "Bestmarken" aus. Kütfischangler leben das Momentum.


Ein wirklich tolles Foto . 
Ich war die Tage auch erfolgreich auf Tinca, 
war aber ein beifang beim Brassen Feedern. 
Im Kescher abgehakt ein Foto und zurück . 
Hab mich sehr gefreut , weil ich am Altrhein keine Schleien vermutet hätte


----------



## Matrix85

@feederbrassen , Petri zu den Nasen. 
Am Sonntag werd ich es auch mal wieder am Strom versuchen. 
Hast du mir noch was drin gelassen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe vieeeel zu tun und hab dann spät Abends keine Lust zu nichts mehr.




Dann ist es klar.
Und Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke!

@Matrix85 
Ebenfalls Petri Heil!


----------



## Minimax

@feederbrassen @Matrix85  Ich schick herzliche Petris an die Gestade von Vater Rhein!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Dickes Petri @feederbrassen zu den vielen Fischarten die du aus dem Rhein gezogen hast. Und viel Erfolg beim reparieren von der Achse deiner Plattform.
@Matrix85 Auch dir ein Petri Heil, vor allen zu der kleinen, aber schönen Tinca. Für mich zählt die Schleie zu den schönsten aller Friedfische. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @feederbrassen und @Matrix

Ich sitze an meiner Fulle und habe zweianhalb Stunddn straight durchgefeedert aber hatte nur zwei, drei bisse die ich nicht parieren konnte. Da die auf dendro waren denke ich mal es wäre winzidöbel jetzt probiere ich ufernah nen köfi zu kriegen und habe im Strom ein Pellet wo ich gelegentlich Pellets in die Spur schieße. Konnte vorhin im Angelladen eine Packung dinsmores ssg blei für nen Euro ergattern  das war schonmal nicht verkehrt


----------



## Jason

Wie ich sehe @Kochtopf nutzt du die Kurzreise von deiner Frau aus, und gehst brav zum angeln. Wer würde das nicht machen? Dann mal weiterhin viel Glück mein Bester. Du warst doch schon gestern unterwegs. Wie lief es? Oder irre ich mich?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : Petri heil in Richtung Rhein! Ne Nase hatte ich noch nie.
Hoffentlich kriegst Du die Achse mit vertretbarem Aufwand wieder hin.

@Matrix85 : Schöne Tinca, Petri heil!

@Kochtopf : Ich wünsch Dir einen aufregenden Abend an der Fulle!


----------



## geomas

War vorhin kurz am Fluß nebenan, wieder mit der alten DAM „WincklePicker”. 
Der Pegel war leicht über normal (so hab ichs am liebsten), der Wind doch recht frisch und kalt (nicht so angenehm).
Liquidized Bread im 15g-Mini-Korb (an der 5g-Spitze der Rute - null Problemo), Breadpunch und später Mais am Haken.
Gab etliche kleine Plötz, eine Güster und den Wappenfisch des Stammtisches.
Leicht angefroren bin ich nach gut 2 Stunden nach Hause gelatscht. Schön wars trotzdem.


----------



## phirania

Petri an Alle Erfolgreichen und an Die,die es zum Gewässer geschafft haben.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ne Nase hatte ich noch nie.


Du hattest noch nie eine Nase? Was hast du den dann mitten im Gesicht?


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> War vorhin kurz am Fluß nebenan, wieder mit der alten DAM „WincklePicker”.
> Der Pegel war leicht über normal (so hab ichs am liebsten), der Wind doch recht frisch und kalt (nicht so angenehm).
> Liquidized Bread im 15g-Mini-Korb (an der 5g-Spitze der Rute - null Problemo), Breadpunch und später Mais am Haken.
> Gab etliche kleine Plötz, eine Güster und den Wappenfisch des Stammtisches.
> Leicht angefroren bin ich nach gut 2 Stunden nach Hause gelatscht. Schön wars trotzdem.


Petri heil zu deinen Fängen. Ja, es ist wirklich kühler geworden. Wir hatten den unangenehmen Ostwind. War zwar nicht am Wasser aber als draußen am malochen. Morgen kann kommen was wolle, ich gehe zum angeln. Aber unser Flüsschen kann leider kein  Friedfisch bieten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Danke an alle 
@ Matrix ,Fisch ist noch reichlich da .

Die Plattform ist wieder fit. 
Der Aufwand für die Reparatur ist nicht aufwändig gewesen .
Allerdings hab ich die Räder jetzt wieder da wo sie ursprünglich verbaut waren .
Da ist die Belastung für die Achsen geringer aber für mich höher. 

Morgen Abend oder Sonntag früh geht's wieder an den Rhein. 
Ich werde berichten


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du hattest noch nie eine Nase? Was hast du den dann mitten im Gesicht?




Mitten im Gesicht hab ich einen monströsen Zinken. Der harmlos klingende Begriff „Nase” ist zweifellos unangemessen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Mitten im Gesicht hab ich einen monströsen Zinken. Der harmlos klingende Begriff „Nase” ist zweifellos unangemessen.


Den wollen wir aber gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Mitten im Gesicht hab ich einen monströsen Zinken. Der harmlos klingende Begriff „Nase” ist zweifellos unangemessen.


Bitte denk dran, das war nur Spaß.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bitte denk dran, das war nur Spaß.


Jetzt hast du die A-Karte.


----------



## alexpp

Wenn ihr so weiter macht, geht @geomas an einen Strom und fängt euch eine dicke Nase.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du die A-Karte.


Oje, jetzt hab ich verschissen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein Blick auf @geomas ihm sein Profilbild beantwortet alle Fragen ^^

Hab jetzt auf aal umgerüstet und bin guter Dinge. Ab und zu bimmelt es kurz aber leider nur kurz, der Wurm ist zwar mitgenommen aber noch dran. Kleine Döbel können durchaus plagenhaft wirken wenn man vergisst zu welch schönen und spannenden Fischen sie ranwachsen

Ach ja: Petri zum bunten Strauss geo, wenn ich mal auch nur halb so viel fange wie du wäre ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ab und zu bimmelt es kurz aber leider nur kurz, der Wurm ist zwar mitgenommen aber noch dran


Genau wie bei uns an der Diemel. Exakt das gleiche Spiel. Schön, dass du uns auf den laufenden hälst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas und @Matrix85: Petri zu euren Fängen

Und @Kochtopf: Viel Erfolg mit den Schleichern!


----------



## Kochtopf

@jason 1 wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es ähnlich effektiv wie ein klostein am Haar wäre würde ich ja nen kleinen dendro anbieten aber die meiden die Schlangendöbel wie der Kochtopf das Weihwasser


----------



## Andal

Die Dendros hatte vor zwei Jahren ein Kollege mit "Aallockstoff" versehen. Ich hab den halben Abend damit verbracht, zu schauen, ob ich nicht doch in einen Scheisshaufen getreten bin...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die Dendros hatte vor zwei Jahren ein Kollege mit "Aallockstoff" versehen. Ich hab den halben Abend damit verbracht, zu schauen, ob ich nicht doch in einen Scheisshaufen getreten bin...


Hat er gefangen?


----------



## Andal

Er hat seinen Aal gefangen, aber frage nicht, wie es am Platz gerochen hat. Mit Aalfängen hat man hier bei uns eh keine Probleme. Nicht die größten, aber reichlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hmmm das waren wohl alles kleine Döbel denn nach Sonnenuntergang hörte das Genibbel schlagartig auf und seitdem herrscht Totenstille. Mit kleineren Haken hätte ich vielleicht eine Winzling zum lndgang überreden können, so schau ich ob bis 11 was geht dann muss ich heim und unsere entsetzliche Bestie versorgen


----------



## sprogoe

Kochtopf schrieb:


> dann muss ich heim und unsere entsetzliche Bestie versorgen


Ich hoffe doch, Du sprichst nicht von Deiner Frau.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn User, die sich am Ükel sonst so überhaupt nicht beteiligen, hier mit solch "geschmackvollen" Witzen reinpreschen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn User, die sich am Ükel sonst so überhaupt nicht beteiligen, hier mit solch "geschmackvollen" Witzen reinpreschen.


Du musst ein bisschen toleranter sein. Wer ständig so misogyne Sprüche ablässt hat mit Sicherheit eine waidwunde Seele und ist einsam.


----------



## Tobias85

Ging denn an der Fulda noch was, @Kochtopf? Oder blieb es bei der Totenstille?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ging denn an der Fulda noch was, @Kochtopf? Oder blieb es bei der Totenstille?


Es blieb bei der Stille aber dafür konnte ich einen Waschbären am Ufer gegenüber beobachten. Da hatte meine petzl tikka auf der Einstellung Flakscheinwerfer seltsamerweise keinerlei scheuchwirkung. Aber es ist auch affenkalt gewesen


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> meine petzl tikka auf der Einstellung Flakscheinwerfer



Ist das echt so ein krasses Ding?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ist das echt so ein krasses Ding?


Also die hellste Stufe ist schon extrem hell, tolle Lampe fürs geld


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also die hellste Stufe ist schon extrem hell, tolle Lampe fürs geld



Danke, dann packe ich die wohl auch mal auf meine Liste der zukünftigen Anschaffungen.


----------



## phirania

Jetzt weiss man warum Fische so auf Bachflobkrebse stehen.....

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/england-flohkrebs-kokain-drogen-abwasser-1.4431085


----------



## alexpp

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ist das echt so ein krasses Ding?


Bei 200 Lumen würde ich nicht von krass reden, da geht viel mehr. Aber 3000 Lumen muss man bei einer Kopflampe natürlich nicht unbedingt haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Bei 200 Lumen würde ich nicht von krass reden, da geht viel mehr. Aber 3000 Lumen muss man bei einer Kopflampe natürlich nicht unbedingt haben.


Im Vergleich zu denen die ich bisher hatte ist es schon krass, aber klar geht mehr. Besonders positiv finde ich dass das Rotlicht so hell ist dass man tatsächlich was sieht.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Kann man die Leuchtmodi direkt anwählen beim Einschalten? Also direkt auf Rotlicht?
Aus dem Video der Petzl-Seite geht das nicht ganz klar für mich hervor.
Hab bislang ne billige Stirnlampe von Energizer, die funktioniert prima und ist für mich hell genug, aber das Ding hat nur einen Druckschalter, man kommt nicht direkt zum Rotlicht, sondern muß sich erst durch die anderen grellen Lichtmodi durchklicken. Und das nervt dann doch.


----------



## gründler

Die Tikka ist schon High End und ich empfehle niemals was ,was mich nicht selbst überzeugt.
Ich nutze meine seit 10 Jahren (alte Modell) und die hat bis heute nicht einmal gezickt oder sonst was.

Meine hat tausende std. Jagd und Angeln hinter sich und leuchtet wie am ersten tag.

Hatte damals eigentlich ne andere bestellt für 40€ und erhielt die Tikka im Wert von 70€,auf Nachfragen das ich diese nicht bestellt habe wurde mir mitgeteilt das es in Ordnung ist die andere wäre nicht Lieferbar und man wolle mich nicht Wochenlang warten lassen.

Und Flakscheinwerfer trifft es schon ganz gut ^^ 

lg


----------



## Andal

Das ist der Vorteil an der Fenix HL30. Zwar mit knappen 200 lm auch nicht soo hell, aber zwei Knöppe, rot und weiss. Wenn ich es richtig hell will, dann habe ich meine Fenix UC35 mit 960 lm und notfalls auch noch Stroboskopfunktion dabei.

Wobei beim Fischen sowieso die Rotlichtfunktion das wichtigste ist. Mit der HL30, rot, sieht man absolut ausreichend und man hat trotzdem nicht sofort das ganz Antlitz voller Insekten, wie beim Weisslicht ja zwangsläufig. Und mit einer Ladung kommt man mit beiden locker eine Woche am Wasser aus. Es rennt ja eh keiner pausenlos leuchtend durch die Prärie.


----------



## gründler

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Kann man die Leuchtmodi direkt anwählen beim Einschalten? Also direkt auf Rotlicht?
> Aus dem Video der Petzl-Seite geht das nicht ganz klar für mich hervor.
> Hab bislang ne billige Stirnlampe von Energizer, die funktioniert prima und ist für mich hell genug, aber das Ding hat nur einen Druckschalter, man kommt nicht direkt zum Rotlicht, sondern muß sich erst durch die anderen grellen Lichtmodi durchklicken. Und das nervt dann doch.



Bei der neuen weiß ich es nicht aber bei Vorgängern gibt es eine Schiebemechanik,man zieht mit dem Finger vorne eine Plastikscheibe vor und zack ist Rot.

Diese Modell zb.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/petzl-tikka-xp-stirnlampe/1089928237-230-2058

Dafür gibt es farbfilter in Set in rot grün blau etc. die einzeln eingesetzt werden können.

https://www.outdoor-works.de/de/petzl_beal/Tactikka_XP_p185?vid=210


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Es rennt ja eh keiner pausenlos leuchtend durch die Prärie.


Wobei ich solche Kameraden auch kenne. Es schaut dann schon pittoresk, oder gar grotesk aus, wenn das gegenüberliegende Ufer wild zuckend beleuchtet wird. Jedenfalls wirkt es lustig. Ich müsste es nicht haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Kann man die Leuchtmodi direkt anwählen beim Einschalten? Also direkt auf Rotlicht?
> Aus dem Video der Petzl-Seite geht das nicht ganz klar für mich hervor.
> Hab bislang ne billige Stirnlampe von Energizer, die funktioniert prima und ist für mich hell genug, aber das Ding hat nur einen Druckschalter, man kommt nicht direkt zum Rotlicht, sondern muß sich erst durch die anderen grellen Lichtmodi durchklicken. Und das nervt dann doch.


Sie startet in dem Modus in dem man sie abgeschaltet hat, grob gesagt.


----------



## Kochtopf

gründler schrieb:


> Bei der neuen weiß ich es nicht aber bei Vorgängern gibt es eine Schiebemechanik,man zieht mit dem Finger vorne eine Plastikscheibe vor und zack ist Rot.
> 
> Diese Modell zb.
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/petzl-tikka-xp-stirnlampe/1089928237-230-2058
> 
> Dafür gibt es farbfilter in Set in rot grün blau etc. die einzeln eingesetzt werden können.
> 
> https://www.outdoor-works.de/de/petzl_beal/Tactikka_XP_p185?vid=210


Die hat ein Kumpel, find ich super aber ich frag mich wieso sich das System nicht durchgesetzt hat. Dachte die gab es nich mehr neu zu kaufen


----------



## gründler

Der ein oder andere Shop hat sie noch oder ab und zu bei Kleinanzeigen stehen welche drin.

Ansonsten gibt es die leider nicht mehr,aber ich habe sie einmal als ersatz hier liegen falls die andere doch mal in Jordan fährt.

lg
.


----------



## alexpp

gründler schrieb:


> Die Tikka ist schon High End und ich empfehle niemals was ,was mich nicht selbst überzeugt...


Ich sehe so eine Lampe eher in der Einstiegsklasse, aber ganz sicher nicht als High End. Will die Tikka damit nicht schlecht machen, für das Geld ist sie sicher OK.


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich sehe so eine Lampe eher in der Einstiegsklasse, aber ganz sicher nicht als High End. Will die Tikka damit nicht schlecht machen, für das Geld ist sie sicher OK.


Einstiegsklasse hatte ich vorher. Irgendeine zebco für 17,99 die ich schon mit balzer für 30 € gelabelt fand. Die Tikka ist da mE für den Wald und Wiesenangler durchaus High End, du als Jäger hast ein höheres Anforderungsprofil und siehst es vielleicht deswegen Anders. Unter meinen angelfreunden bin ich mit der tikka auf jeden Fall high end


----------



## alexpp

Gut, ich habe wohl fast 100 verschiedenste Stab- und Kopflampen, bin wohl zu sehr versaut.


----------



## Andal

Der technische Inhalt, oder gleich die ganze Funzel, kommt eh durch die Bank aus Fernost. Von daher ist es ziemlich egal, für welche Marke man sich entscheidet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der technische Inhalt, oder gleich die ganze Funzel, kommt eh durch die Bank aus Fernost. Von daher ist es ziemlich egal, für welche Marke man sich entscheidet.


Auch da gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede


----------



## gründler

Na klar gibt es bessere aber billig sieht anders aus als Petzl. Man kann auch bei einem bekannten Jagdausrüster kaufen und bezahlt 50eu mehr weil es eben nen bekannter Jagdshop ist.

Wie gesagt meine hat schon etliche Nachsuchen hinter sich (Stock und Wald/Rapsfelder etc. und und und und die sieht bis heute aus wie neu und tut immer ihren Dienst,daher zähle ich sie schon zu "High End".

Das einzige was neu ist,ist der Kopfriemen der leiert mit de Jahre mal aus,ansonsten keine Beanstandungen in 10 Jahren regelm. wöchentlichen Gebrauch.


----------



## Xianeli

Hab eine Kopflampe für 80 € und eine für 20 Euro. Waren beides Geschenke und bin mit beiden nicht zufrieden ^^ Rotlicht Fehlanzeige.. überlege mir ne led Lenser mit Rotlicht zuzulegen aber mal gucken ob unser Fachmarkt die da hat. Blind ins blaue will ich nicht kaufen, dann lieber die tikka wenn andere damit zufrieden sind

Edit: tun sich beide nix trotz 60 € Differenz. Wie immer.... teuer muss nicht besser sein


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich auch ne Petzl Taktikka plus RGB, tolles Teil für viel Geld, aber die Weitstrahlleistung lässt meiner Meinung nach zum wünschen übrig.


----------



## alexpp

Klar werden die meisten Lampen in China gebaut, aber zwischen Schrott und wirklich guten Lampen sind gewaltige Unterschiede. Mit die besten Lampen kommen übrigens von Chinesen (z.B. Fenix und viele andere) und sind dann natürlich nicht billig.

Es ist nur lustig, wenn ihr ein 200Lm Lämpchen, bei der die Optik dazu noch zerstreut, mit Flakscheinwerfern in Verbindung bringt.


----------



## gründler

Das Flakscheinwerfer sollte man  auch nicht zu dolle bewerten ^^  aber im Vergleich zu anderen Led Kopflampen die Angler so haben (10-30eu),ist sie schon weit vorne von der Helligkeit her.


----------



## Andal

alexpp schrieb:


> Es ist nur lustig, wenn ihr ein 200Lm Lämpchen, bei der die Optik dazu noch zerstreut, mit Flakscheinwerfern in Verbindung bringt.


Das beantwortet aber immer noch nicht die Frage, ob man den berüchtigten Flakscheinwerfer (die waren damals absolut ohne LED's!) beim Fischen überhaupt braucht?

Ich stelle nach wie vor beim Nachtangeln gerne noch ein simples Grabkerzerl auf. Mildes, rotes Licht, keine Insekten und man sieht, ohne geblendet zu werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

gründler schrieb:


> Das Flakscheinwerfer sollte man  auch nicht zu dolle bewerten ^^  *aber im Vergleich zu anderen Led Kopflampen die Angler so haben (10-30eu),ist sie schon weit vorne von der Helligkeit her.*


----------



## alexpp

Andal schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber immer noch nicht die Frage, ob man den berüchtigten Flakscheinwerfer (die waren damals absolut ohne LED's!) beim Fischen überhaupt braucht?...



Nein, die braucht es ganz sicher nicht, 200 Lumen sind eigentlich mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber immer noch nicht die Frage, ob man den berüchtigten Flakscheinwerfer (die waren damals absolut ohne LED's!) beim Fischen überhaupt braucht?
> 
> Ich stelle nach wie vor beim Nachtangeln gerne noch ein simples Grabkerzerl auf. Mildes, rotes Licht, keine Insekten und man sieht, ohne geblendet zu werden.


Bei Haken über Bord oder bei der Fangversorgung finde ich es ok. Einen weißhaarige  Herren mit Grabkerze und Würmern am Rhein stelle ich mir lustig vor "die bringen jetzt schon das eigene Grablicht und die Würmer mit"


----------



## gründler

Hier auch zum anschauen in allen Modis

und hier die alte Version auch mit allen Modis,die alte hat noch "Flakmodus" ob das die neue kann weiß ich nicht muss Kochtopf sagen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Haken über Bord oder bei der Fangversorgung finde ich es ok. Einen weißhaarige  Herren mit Grabkerze und Würmern am Rhein stelle ich mir lustig vor "die bringen jetzt schon das eigene Grablicht und die Würmer mit"


Aber er spricht in einer fremden Zunge und er beisst. Hüte dich meine Kreise zu stören!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri allen anderen Fängern vor mir. 

Extra D.A.M Picker Petri an @geomas 


Heute früh am Wasser gewesen, sehr launisch die Fische. Den Futterkorb an der DAM Picker haben sie mir richtig verschmäht.
3 Brachsen Ü45cm sind’s dann doch geworden, an der Stippe ging sogar noch mehr, Rotfeder ab 5cm, Ükel bis 16cm, Güster von 8-15cm und Rotaugen bis 15cm. Für das heute Wetter ganz passabel, nächstes mal nehme ich gleich die Match und lote richtig aus dann macht’s mehr Spaß.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich habe gerade meine Petzl Takticca, die mir manchmal einfach nicht hell genug ist, um eine Led Lenser MH8 erweitert. 
Jetzt ist richtig hell wenn ich es mal brauche 
Jut die war jetzt nicht wirklich ein Schnapper aber das andere hab ich lang hinter mir.


----------



## rhinefisher

Für den, der nur das Beste kauft...https://www.lupine.de/produkte/stirnlampen/betty-rx
Da hat man dann den "Flakscheinwerfer" - zum fischen viel zu hell..


----------



## Xianeli

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine Petzl Takticca, die mir manchmal einfach nicht hell genug ist, um eine Led Lenser MH8 erweitert.
> Jetzt ist richtig hell wenn ich es mal brauche
> Jut die war jetzt nicht wirklich ein Schnapper aber das andere hab ich lang hinter mir.



Bei der mh8 überlege ich gerade ob ich sie mir zulegen werde


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
@dawurzelsepp, Petri zum bunten Korb, das hört sich doch trotz Launigkeit ganz toll an. 

Ich hatte heute auch Glück, und es war eine ganz wunderbare Döbelei: Eine neue Stelle, verbesserte Bisserkennung durch die nachgerüstete Einschraubquiverspitze und wundersame Mengen von Currypulver ums Tulip haben mir 8 oder 9 meiner lieben, lieben Döbel beschert. Allerdings nur zwei davon über 40, der Rest waren Teenager um 30+, aber wer will sich beschweren?. Ich schätze, die Größeren tummeln sich um die Schwärme kleiner, fingerlanger Ukeln vom Vorjahr, ich konnte eifriges Rauben beobachten. Als Bonus gabs noch drei ungewöhnlich stattliche Güstern, die normalerweise mein Frühstücksfleisch in Ruhe lassen, aber wohl vom leckeren Curry becirct wurden. Ein besonders häßlicher Bursche könnte sogar was für die Tour d´Ükel sein, mal checken. Leider gabs auch trotz Quiver wieder viele Köderdiebstähle- aus Zeitgründen hatt ich die Köder nicht gefestigt, mal sehen wie ich dem begegne. Und ich werde auch die SLB mit ner Schraubspitze nachrüsten.
Zwei andere Faktoren haben glaube ich, auch zu dem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis beigetragen: Erstens war heute wieder dieses etwas wechselhafte, leicht windige Wetter mit jagenden Wolken, das jedesmal vorherrscht, wenn ich Glück mit den Döbeln habe. Zweitens, dass mein mystischer Geistesbruder @Kochtopf gestern leider geschneidert hat, in Ermangelung eines besseren Fisches sei ihm daher meine muntere Kleindöbelschar gewidmet, die Anzahl hätt für uns beide gereicht und an der Größe wird gearbeitet,

herzliche Grüße,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Herr Minimax! Das klingt wirklich nach einem famosen Tag am Flüsschen und einem glücklichen Händchen bei der Wahl der neuen Stelle.   Offenbar ist dort ja noch Potential für mehr, wir werden also hoffentlich noch öfter von der neuen Location hören.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Minimax zur kapitalen Güster und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern und Kopflampenkäufern!


----------



## feederbrassen

Xianeli schrieb:


> Bei der mh8 überlege ich gerade ob ich sie mir zulegen werde


Kann dir die Funzel nur empfehlen.
Macht einen wertigen Eindruck.
Tolle Haptik.
Sitzt wunderbar fest ohne zu drücken auf dem Kopf.
Normalerweise reicht die kleinste Eistellung mit dem geringsten Licht völlig aus wenn man was im dunklen basteln muss.
Aber manchmal MUSS man mehr Lumen haben.
Brille suchen bei Nacht im Gras z.b..  
Gutes Blendfreies Grünlicht was sehr angenehm im dunklen ist.
Blau ……. ist nicht meins.
Rot ist eher etwas dezent ,reicht wenn man nicht ganz im dunklen sitzen möchte.
Da gibt es aber anderes.
Genial finde ich das man die Lampe anstatt mit dem Akku auch mit normalen Batterien betreiben kann.
Tolle Kopflampe fürs Geld ,finde ich.


Was anderes .
Futter ist fertig ,muss nur noch das ganze Geraffel aus dem Keller nach oben holen.
Thermoanzug nehme ich lieber mal mit.
Ein Liter Maden ,Ein viertel Liter Mistwürmer ,Pellets  ,man will ja vorbereitet sein. 
Morgen Früh um fünf geht's los.

Petri heil @Minimax   und natürlich auch allen anderen.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann schonmal viel erfolg, @feederbrassen


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs für den Zuspruch hier und im Labertrööt!



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Thermoanzug nehme ich lieber mal mit.


Ist ne weise Entscheidung, so richtig gemütlich ists grad nicht draussen- und grad beim Ansitz, Wind und ein paar tropfen Dazu, kanns ganz schnell schattig werden

Die Stirnlampendiskussion find ich übrigens sehr interessant, danke an alle Diskutanden, ich bin nämlich in genau der gleichen Situation wie Geomas:


geomas schrieb:


> Hab bislang ne billige Stirnlampe von Energizer, die funktioniert prima und ist für mich hell genug, aber das Ding hat nur einen Druckschalter, man kommt nicht direkt zum Rotlicht, sondern muß sich erst durch die anderen grellen Lichtmodi durchklicken. Und das nervt dann doch.


Was nützt mir das Rotlicht, wenn ich erstmal durch alle Blink- Leucht- Blitz- und FIscheverscheuchmodi durchklicken muss?


----------



## thanatos

Andal schrieb:


> Der technische Inhalt, oder gleich die ganze Funzel, kommt eh durch die Bank aus Fernost. Von daher ist es ziemlich egal, für welche Marke man sich entscheidet.


die Beste Kopflampe mit einer LED hatte etwa die Qualität einer Maglite - kosten aber nur 125,-€
Hatte sie nur leihweise für kurze Zeit . Brauch man so was beim angeln ????????????
bin mit meinen Cap Clip Light ´s für 1,-€ aus China voll zufrieden .


----------



## Minimax

EDIT @Andal also das mit dem Grablicht ist ne prima Idee. Überhaupt ist so ein kleines sehr dezentes Dauerlicht praktisch. Ich nutze übrigens -In Anlehnung an St. Kochs "weisses Laken" so eine längliche weisse Schale, ursprünglich ein Einsatz für Besteckschubladen von Ikea. Da kann man gut alle Möglichen Montagekleinteile, Schere, Köderdose, Hakenlöser halbe Tauwürmer, Vorfachheftchen etc. drin lagern, und wenns an Montieren oder fummeliges Neubeködern mit widerspenstigen Würmern geht, legt man sisch einfach über die Knie und hat ne Helle Arbeitsfläche und der Krimskrams fliegt nicht auf der dunklen Wiese rum. Da könnte man auch so ein langes, grünes Megaknicklicht noch reinlegen, und mam hat ne Selbstbeleuchtete Nachtangelworkstation, oder? Und sind die Köder im Wasser, schiebt man das Tablett einfach unters Stuhl, dann wirds nicht vollgeregnet und man stolpert auch nicht drüber (Seltsamerweise habe ich manchmal beim Nachtangeln, grade in fussläufiger Entfernung von daheim so komische Gleichgewichtsstörungen, ab und zu kombiniert mit Schluckauf..)


----------



## Minimax

thanatos schrieb:


> Brauch man so was beim angeln ????????????



haha, ja, Angeln ist ja für die meisten Hobby, Spiel und angenehmer Zeitvertreib: Und da heissts dann ganz klar: Man braucht das, was man will!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT @Andal also das mit dem Grablicht ist ne prima Idee. Überhaupt ist so ein kleines sehr dezentes Dauerlicht praktisch. Ich nutze übrigens -In Anlehnung an St. Kochs "weisses Laken" so eine längliche weisse Schale, ursprünglich ein Einsatz für Besteckschubladen von Ikea. Da kann man gut alle Möglichen Montagekleinteile, Schere, Köderdose, Hakenlöser halbe Tauwürmer, Vorfachheftchen etc. drin lagern, und wenns an Montieren oder fummeliges Neubeködern mit widerspenstigen Würmern geht, legt man sisch einfach über die Knie und hat ne Helle Arbeitsfläche und der Krimskrams fliegt nicht auf der dunklen Wiese rum. Da könnte man auch so ein langes, grünes Megaknicklicht noch reinlegen, und mam hat ne Selbstbeleuchtete Nachtangelworkstation, oder? Und sind die Köder im Wasser, schiebt man das Tablett einfach unters Stuhl, dann wirds nicht vollgeregnet und man stolpert auch nicht drüber (Seltsamerweise habe ich manchmal beim Nachtangeln, grade in fussläufiger Entfernung von daheim so komische Gleichgewichtsstörungen, ab und zu kombiniert mit Schluckauf..)


Wenn, dann ein rotes. Ist einfach fürs Auge angenehmer, blendfrei u.s.w.


----------



## Jason

Mich konnte heute nichts halten. Obwohl das Wetter sehr Bescheiden war packte ich mein Zeug zusammen und machte mich am frühen Abend noch mal kurz an unser Bacherl um ein paar Bafodöbel nachzustellen.  Nachdem ich die Rute mit Tauwurm auf Grund gelegt hatte, gabs zur Begrüßung erst mal einen Schauer.
Das Auto zeigte 6 Grad an und da hatte ich schon mein Bedenken ob was geht. Tja, und so war es auch gewesen. Nicht mal ein zupper. Aber schön war es trotzdem. Einfach mal seine Ruhe zu haben, keiner, der ständig was von dir will. 
Besuch hatte ich trotzdem... von dem Kameraden mit dem Ring durch die Nase. Ich war froh, dass er auf der anderen Seite stand. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Was hast du da für ein hübsch Rütlein... ich erkenne wohl Achatringe!?


----------



## Hering 58

@jason 1 gehst du nie alleine zu Angeln.


----------



## Jason

Das ist eine Chapman`s 500 Delux Avon. Da hast du richtig gesehen @Andal . Der unterste Ring hat eine Achateinlage. Als Allroundrute kann ich sie zum Bafo fischen gut benutzen. Sie soll aber auch gut mit Barben, Schleien, Döbel und Karpfen klar kommen. Sollten aber keine Monster sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## alexpp

Bei Kopflampen sind einige Punkte zu beachten.
Die Ausleuchtung: für uns Angler ist eine zersteuende Scheibe (also keine klare Scheibe) ein guter Kompromiss. Dadurch wird ein großer Spot erreicht bzw. allgemein eine gute Ausleuchtung für den Nahbereich. Bedienung: ist ebenfalls nicht unwichtig. Mehrere passende Leuchtstufen sind von Vorteil. Falls Rot gewünscht und vorhanden ist, muss es natürlich einzeln anwählbar und nicht zu hell sein. Erst über das weiße Licht gehen zu müssen ist für den Ar..... Stromversorgung: sehe ich auch als sehr wichtig an. Für mich kommt ein großes, separates Akkupack am Hinterkopf nicht in Frage. Andererseits möchte ich eine Lange Laufzeit und wenns nötig, hohe Leistung haben. Deshalb ist ein 18650 LiIon Akku ideal. So ein Akku hat den Energiegehalt von etwa 4 NiMH AA Akkus, bei deutlich kleinerem Volumen. Dann gibt es genug wirklich wasserdichte Lampen, nicht nur spritzwassergeschützt.

Ich will eigentlich keinen zu sehr beeinflussen, aber eine LED Lenser würde ich nicht kaufen. Bei anderen Marken bekommt man oft mehr Lampe fürs Geld mit besseren Eigenschaften.


----------



## Tobias85

@jason 1: Ei schöner kleiner(!) Bach, der kommt so ungefähr an das ran, was ich hier beangeln darf - zumindest an die größeren der Bäche hier ;P Darf ich mal fragen, wie tief er ca. ist und wie es mit dem Bestand an Döbeln steht?

@Minimax, die Idee mit der Besteckeinlage ist toll! Die werd ich auf jede Fall kopieren, viel besser für den ganzen Tüddelkram als ein weißes Laken.  auch @Andal 's Variante mit dem Grablicht finde ich irgendwie sympathisch, wobei ich beim Nachtangeln lieber absolute Dunkelheit habe, sofern ich grad kein Licht brauche.


----------



## Jason

Diese Chapman`s 500 habe ich noch nicht lange. Sie ist auch momentan mein bestes, naja nicht gerade bestes aber schönstes Pferd im Stall. Ich habe halt ein Faible für altes Angelgerät. Habe sie auch heute das erste mal ausgeführt. Hätte mich auch echt gefreut, wenn ich mit ihr was gefangen hätte. Aber das wird noch kommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@jason 1 sehr schönes Wiesenbächlein und ne schöne Cane hast Du da- Glückwunsch zu beiden! Ich wünsch Dir recht bald einen schönen Einweihungsfisch,
hg 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Der Fluss heißt Warme. Generell hat er jetzt eine Durchschnittstiefe von 70-80cm. Es gibt aber auch tiefere Gumpen. In der Breite können schon mal 3m drin sein. Mit Döbelbestand sieht es schlecht aus. Die Warme fließt bei uns in die wesentlich größere Diemel. Wo die Warme in die Diemel mündet sind aber auch schon Döbel gefangen worden. Und auch schon mal ein Hecht. Die haben sich verirrt.

Gruß Jason

Edit: Letztes Jahr bei den Niedrigwasser kam ich mit meinen Wattstiefeln überall hin. Z.B. an zugewachsenen Stellen. Da ging dann immer was.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Der Fluss heißt Warme. Generell hat er jetzt eine Durchschnittstiefe von 70-80cm. Es gibt aber auch tiefere Gumpen. In der Breite können schon mal 3m drin sein. Mit Döbelbestand sieht es schlecht aus. Die Warme fließt bei uns in die wesentlich größere Diemel. Wo die Warme in die Diemel mündet sind aber auch schon Döbel gefangen worden. Und auch schon mal ein Hecht. Die haben sich verirrt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke für die Beschreibung.  Dann ist der Bach ja doch deutlich tiefer, als ich vermutet hatte. Nennenswerte Fische sind bei uns wohl auch alles Aufsteiger aus der Weser und sammeln sich überwiegend an den Gumpen.


----------



## Kochtopf

thanatos schrieb:


> die Beste Kopflampe mit einer LED hatte etwa die Qualität einer Maglite - kosten aber nur 125,-€
> Hatte sie nur leihweise für kurze Zeit . Brauch man so was beim angeln ????????????
> bin mit meinen Cap Clip Light ´s für 1,-€ aus China voll zufrieden .


Dich hätte ich eher mit ner Sturmlaterne gesehen


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> @jason 1 sehr schönes Wiesenbächlein und ne schöne Cane hast Du da- Glückwunsch zu beiden! Ich wünsch Dir recht bald einen schönen Einweihungsfisch,
> hg
> Minimax


Danke @Minimax . Morgen probiere ich es eventuell noch mal, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Ab Sonntagabend muss ich erstmal 6x in die Nachtschicht, die Woche soll mein Brennholz kommen und eine Großbaustelle habe ich auch noch am Haus. Wo soll da noch die Zeit zum angeln kommen? Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Chapman`s 500 Delux Avon. Da hast du richtig gesehen @Andal . Der unterste Ring hat eine Achateinlage. Als Allroundrute kann ich sie zum Bafo fischen gut benutzen. Sie soll aber auch gut mit Barben, Schleien, Döbel und Karpfen klar kommen. Sollten aber keine Monster sein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich weiß nicht warum, aber bei gelben und weissen Ruten reisst es mich immer. Das tiggert mich irgendwie.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax
Ich weis das von mir ist immer Jammern auf hohem Niveau  aber so bin ich leider mal...es muss ja immer bissl was bleiben wo man noch was dazulernen kann.

Deine Döbel Strecke von 9 Stück ist sehr beachtlich da ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir. Für solche Stückzahlen musst „Mann „ hart für arbeiten. Welche Quiverspitzen hast du da genommen 2oz ?

@jason 1 
Das Brennholz hab ich zum Glück für nächsten Winter schon daheim, waren auch wider 12 Sterr.
Am Donnerstag hab ich 25 gespalten und Freitag 10 wider für Winter 2020 gesägt. Morgen geht der Spaß dann noch für meine Leute weiter.......dann hab ich’s für heuer wider geschafft. Ohne die richtigen Maschinen würd ich durchdrehen. Brings schnell hinter dich dann bleibt mehr Zeit fürs Hobby.


----------



## Minimax

Hi lieber @dawurzelsepp,
Vielen lieben Dank für das nette Kompliment, aber inzwischen bin ich bei der Meinung angelangt, das die entscheidenden Faktoren bei meinen Döbeleien die Tageslaune der listigen Burschen sowie die unbeständige Gunst der Flussgötter sind, ohne die beiden kann man wenig erreichen: Alos leider wohl mehr Glück als Arbeit..
 Vergiss bitte auch nicht, das die schöne Strecke in der Mehrzahl aus Kleinen Döbeln bis etwa 30cm, der reinste Kindergarten also, bestand und das über eine Zeitraum von ca. 4 Stunden mit ner Regenpause, und das sehr viele nicht verwandelte Bisse hinzukamen. Immerhin aber glaube ich, meinem Zielfisch mittlerweile selektieren zu können das ist ja auch was.
Zu den Spitzen: Ich habe meine Kingfisher Chub Specialist also mit einem Gewindespitzenring versehen (danke an el Potto für den Link) um den sehr zaghaften Blitzbissen zu begegnen -seltsam: Bisse von selbst kleinen Exemplaren anderer Spezies sind gut zu sehen und zu verwandeln.

Für diese Gewindespitzenringe werden nicht nur Swingtips angeboten, sondern auch eine Art Quiverspitze, die vor allem von der Firma Middy hergestellt werden oder wurden, es gibt sie aber noch hier und da.  Die von mir verwendete Spitze hatte 1oz -einfach weil ich keine andere besitze. Middy stellte diese in ich glaube 0,5 1 und 1,5 her -ich hätte auch gerne 1,5er.

Diese Einschraubspitzen verhalten sich aber sehr anders als "echte" Steckspitzen von Feederruten oder die eingespleissten von Twintips: Es handelt sich um dünne Stäbchen, die sich kaum harmonisch verjüngen und nur einen einfachen Spitzenring besitzen. Unabhängig von ihrer Testkurve versetzt sie Geringster Zug praktisch sofort in 90 grad, sie wibbeln sehr gerne, Die Schnur liebt es sich zu verwickeln, auch können sie u.U. brechen. Sie sind meiner Meinung nach nicht für die richtige Körbchenangelei geeignet, sonder eher für leichtes Ledgern auf kurze Distanz. Sie bilden also keine harmonische Fortsetung der Rute, sondern ein "Häkchen"

Dafür können sie die Bissanzeige einer ohnehin schon vielseitigen Avonrute deutlich verbessern (Und fürs Stillwasser kann ich nun auch Swingtips verwenden) und sie zu einem wahrhaft universalen Werkzeug machen. SIes sind auch eher für solche weichen parabolischen Ruten geeignet- so wie die Ruten eben waren, als das System entstand. Auch zaghafte Bisse werden deutlich angezeigt, aber nicht unbedingt "verlangsamt" und natürlich sind sie herrlich Oldschool.

Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich nicht eine solche Spitze mit zusätzlichen Ringen versehe, um sie etwas zu festigen und die Aktion eher an "richtige" Quiver heranzuführen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an @Minimax zu den Döbeln und den feisten Güstern! 

Stichwort Quivertips für Gewindeendring: die Firma Premier Floats stellt neben Posen auch sehr günstige Swingtips her, die qualitativ absolut prima sind und keinen Vergleich scheuen müssen.
Die haben auch Einschraub-Bibberspitzen im Angebot, zu ebenfalls günstigen Preisen: https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/swing-and-quiver-tips/quiver-tips/Tapered-quiver-tip
 von TC 1-3 oz. Die wären evtl. mal einen Test wert.
Premier-Produkte werden von einigen Händlern in D geführt.


----------



## Jason

@dawurzelsepp
Bei mir ist ist es jetzt nicht so wild. Ich bekomme 7RM Ofenfertig vor die Haustür gekippt. Runter in den Garten befördert und dann noch einstapeln. Da ich das Holz noch zu einem guten Preis bekomme gehe ich momentan nicht in den Wald.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hi lieber @dawurzelsepp,
> Vielen lieben Dank für das nette Kompliment, aber inzwischen bin ich bei der Meinung angelangt, das die entscheidenden Faktoren bei meinen Döbeleien die Tageslaune der listigen Burschen sowie die unbeständige Gunst der Flussgötter sind, ohne die beiden kann man wenig erreichen: Alos leider wohl mehr Glück als Arbeit..
> Vergiss bitte auch nicht, das die schöne Strecke in der Mehrzahl aus Kleinen Döbeln bis etwa 30cm, der reinste Kindergarten also, bestand und das über eine Zeitraum von ca. 4 Stunden mit ner Regenpause, und das sehr viele nicht verwandelte Bisse hinzukamen. Immerhin aber glaube ich, meinem Zielfisch mittlerweile selektieren zu können das ist ja auch was.
> Zu den Spitzen: Ich habe meine Kingfisher Chub Specialist also mit einem Gewindespitzenring versehen (danke an el Potto für den Link) um den sehr zaghaften Blitzbissen zu begegnen -seltsam: Bisse von selbst kleinen Exemplaren anderer Spezies sind gut zu sehen und zu verwandeln.
> 
> Für diese Gewindespitzenringe werden nicht nur Swingtips angeboten, sondern auch eine Art Quiverspitze, die vor allem von der Firma Middy hergestellt werden oder wurden, es gibt sie aber noch hier und da.  Die von mir verwendete Spitze hatte 1oz -einfach weil ich keine andere besitze. Middy stellte diese in ich glaube 0,5 1 und 1,5 her -ich hätte auch gerne 1,5er.
> 
> Diese Einschraubspitzen verhalten sich aber sehr anders als "echte" Steckspitzen von Feederruten oder die eingespleissten von Twintips: Es handelt sich um dünne Stäbchen, die sich kaum harmonisch verjüngen und nur einen einfachen Spitzenring besitzen. Unabhängig von ihrer Testkurve versetzt sie Geringster Zug praktisch sofort in 90 grad, sie wibbeln sehr gerne, Die Schnur liebt es sich zu verwickeln, auch können sie u.U. brechen. Sie sind meiner Meinung nach nicht für die richtige Körbchenangelei geeignet, sonder eher für leichtes Ledgern auf kurze Distanz. Sie bilden also keine harmonische Fortsetung der Rute, sondern ein "Häkchen"
> 
> Dafür können sie die Bissanzeige einer ohnehin schon vielseitigen Avonrute deutlich verbessern (Und fürs Stillwasser kann ich nun auch Swingtips verwenden) und sie zu einem wahrhaft universalen Werkzeug machen. SIes sind auch eher für solche weichen parabolischen Ruten geeignet- so wie die Ruten eben waren, als das System entstand. Auch zaghafte Bisse werden deutlich angezeigt, aber nicht unbedingt "verlangsamt" und natürlich sind sie herrlich Oldschool.
> 
> Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich nicht eine solche Spitze mit zusätzlichen Ringen versehe, um sie etwas zu festigen und die Aktion eher an "richtige" Quiver heranzuführen.
> hg
> Minimax





geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an @Minimax zu den Döbeln und den feisten Güstern!
> 
> Stichwort Quivertips für Gewindeendring: die Firma Premier Floats stellt neben Posen auch sehr günstige Swingtips her, die qualitativ absolut prima sind und keinen Vergleich scheuen müssen.
> Die haben auch Einschraub-Bibberspitzen im Angebot, zu ebenfalls günstigen Preisen: https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/swing-and-quiver-tips/quiver-tips/Tapered-quiver-tip
> von TC 1-3 oz. Die wären evtl. mal einen Test wert.
> Premier-Produkte werden von einigen Händlern in D geführt.



Hier nochmal ein herzliches Petri Heil für Minimaxens ausräumen der Döbel High School! Und euch beiden vielen Dank für die überaus interessanten Ausführungen, für mich als neu Swing Tipper ist geos Link quasi Gold wert und ich freue mich, die SLB mit Gewindeendring in Aktion zu sehen


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mich konnte heute nichts halten. Obwohl das Wetter sehr Bescheiden war packte ich mein Zeug zusammen und machte mich am frühen Abend noch mal kurz an unser Bacherl um ein paar Bafodöbel nachzustellen.  Nachdem ich die Rute mit Tauwurm auf Grund gelegt hatte, gabs zur Begrüßung erst mal einen Schauer.
> Das Auto zeigte 6 Grad an und da hatte ich schon mein Bedenken ob was geht. Tja, und so war es auch gewesen. Nicht mal ein zupper. Aber schön war es trotzdem. Einfach mal seine Ruhe zu haben, keiner, der ständig was von dir will.
> Besuch hatte ich trotzdem... von dem Kameraden mit dem Ring durch die Nase. Ich war froh, dass er auf der anderen Seite stand.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Glaube der Kamerad läst sich von dem Bächlein nicht aufhalten,wenn er denn Lust hätte dich zubesuchen...
Aber dennoch schönes Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Auch noch von mir ein dickes Petri zu deiner Döbelstrecke.
Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

vielen Dank nochmal Jungs für Euren Zuspruch. @geomas , der Hinweis auf die Premierspitzen ist super! Da werde ich mein Spitzenarsenal komplettieren können, Dankeschön,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos obskure Arten der Bissanzeige:
Hat schon wer mit sowas https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/Butt-Indicator-Set gefischt und kann was dazu berichten? Hängt die Spitze während des Drills in der Schnur? Wie ist die Genauigkeit und für welche Parameter ist sie angezeigt?


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : sorry, die „Butt-Indicators” hab ich noch nicht probiert (die Einschraub-Bibberspitzen ebenfalls nicht).
Die Genauigkeit sollte in der Theorie fast so gut sein wie die einer Swing-Tip, nur daß sich der „Butt-Indicator” bei starkem Wind besser nutzen läßt (abgeschirmt).

Hab kürzlich ein paar Waggler und „Windbeaters” von „Premier Floats” bekommen, die machen (trocken) einen guten Eindruck und waren sehr günstig.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos obskure Arten der Bissanzeige:
> Hat schon wer mit sowas https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/Butt-Indicator-Set gefischt und kann was dazu berichten? Hängt die Spitze während des Drills in der Schnur? Wie ist die Genauigkeit und für welche Parameter ist sie angezeigt?



Ich habe natürlich noch nie damit geangelt, aber D. Murray, Die Anglerfiebel, 1977 (1984) entnehme ich folgende WInke zu Herstellung und Gebrauch:

EDIT ..und weg sind sie..

Bitte Rasch die Bilder 39-47 überfliegen, ich denke in kurzer Zeit werde ich die Photos wieder rauseditieren...


----------



## bw1

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos obskure Arten der Bissanzeige:
> Hat schon wer mit sowas https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/Butt-Indicator-Set gefischt und kann was dazu berichten? Hängt die Spitze während des Drills in der Schnur? Wie ist die Genauigkeit und für welche Parameter ist sie angezeigt?



Moin,
ich habe die Dinger in den 90ern mal getestet, gedacht als Swingtip-Alternative für windige Tage. Im Drill stören die Teile nicht sonderlich. Allerdings war ich alles andere als begeistert, da die Sensibilität im Vergleich zu normalen Schwingspitzen um Welten schlechter ist - vor allem reibungsbedingt. Klar, man kann damit Fische fangen, aber vorsichtige Bisse äußern sich lediglich als kaum anschlagbare Zupfer. Bei mir wurden die Teile sehr schnell wieder aussortiert, weil ich keinen sinnvollen Einsatzzweck für mich gesehen habe. Bei Wind halte ich die Feederrute für die deutlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## geomas

^  danke fürs Teilen Deiner Erfahrungen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke an @Minimax und @bw1! Die Dinger bleiben interessant aber auch nur weil der Tackleaffe mich derzeit fest im Griff hat

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe funktioniert das wie ein Swinger der am Blank befestigt wird


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe funktioniert das wie ein Swinger der am Blank befestigt wird


Jo es ist wie @bw1 zeigt das Pendant dazu für windige Tage, wie das System Hülße für die Bibberspitze. Neben den genannten Nachteilen stell ich mir das Werfen damit schwierig vor.


----------



## Minimax

Muhahaha!
Heute hatte die Missus das Auto, weswegen ich zu schnödem Spinnangeln im Stadtgebiet verurteilt war (einige Miniaturbarsche, immerhin). Nun befindet sie sich fr+her als gedacht auf dem Rückweg. Was sie nicht weiss:
Ich habe bereits alle Dispositionen getroffen, um das Fahrzeug im Handstreich zu kapern, meine vorbereitete Ausrüstung zu verladen und mit vollen Segeln Richtung Flüßchen zu brausen. Es gibt einzwei Ideen die ich unbedingt überprüfen muss. Ein Problem kann sein, dass ich es eigentlich noch nie so spät am Tage dort versucht habe- aber wer weiss, mehr als schneidern kann ich nicht. Mal sehen was passiert...
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wünsche dir viel Petri Heil, mein Freunde! Falls es zäh laufen sollte dürfte es sich lohnen bis zur Dämmerung zu warten. Zieh was raus! Und Petri zu den Punkerdöbeln


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax Ich wünsche dir viel Petri Heil


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Ich hab vor paar Jahren meine quiver aussortiert und mir nur noch 2 bzw 2,5oz behalten.
Deine Erfahrung mit den Spitzen deckt sich mit meinen. Bei viel Strömung neigen sie sich schon sehr Richtung 90grad was meist nicht ganz gesund aussieht. Da ich sie an einer gekürzten Black Star Classic fische wo die biegekurve nicht mehr ganz so weich ist schaut das im Drill meist nicht so schön aus. Für Futterkörbe ist sie aber zu schwach, da können nur leichte Gewichte gefischt werden.
Meine Spitzen sind übrigens von Middy und Hardy.


----------



## Andal

Für mich waren, weil ich sie alle ausgesondert habe, diese Einschraubspitzen genau nur die Vorgänger ordentlicher Zitterspitzen. Alleine die Tatsache, dass man sie quasi nie richtig fest und wirklich gerade an den Spitzenring brachte, hat mich tierisch aufgeregt. Wenn ich heute noch mit Zitterspitzen fische, dann vorzugsweise mit fest eingesetzten, oder eben einer leichten Feeder, oder gleich einer Pickerrute. Bei der sonst extrem universellen Avon tut es mir eine farblich abgesetzte Spitze und ein weiter Überstand der Rute auf der Ablage überall hin. Auch, wie ich finde, so eine Erfahrung, bei der jeder für sich selber durch muss. Ich habe viele meiner Ruten wieder auf normale Spitzenringe zurückgerüstet und finde dabei die Bissanzeige nicht signifikant schlechter,


----------



## Matrix85

Hallo Ükelaner, 
Grade zurück vom Rhein, ich war doch nicht am Strom weil meine Plätze alle samt belegt waren  . 
Ich bin dann an den Altarm und hab gleich meine neue Rolle eingeweiht. 
War sehr zäh heute, aber den ein oder anderen Rheinfisch konnte ich überreden. Schöner Giebel war dabei, dachte im Drill es wäre ein Karpfen, weil Giebel sehr selten hier vorkommen. 
Schönen Sonntag euch allen . 
Gruß und Petri Heil.


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Hallo Ükelaner,
> Grade zurück vom Rhein, ich war doch nicht am Strom weil meine Plätze alle samt belegt waren  .
> Ich bin dann an den Altarm und hab gleich meine neue Rolle eingeweiht.
> War sehr zäh heute, aber den ein oder anderen Rheinfisch konnte ich überreden. Schöner Giebel war dabei, dachte im Drill es wäre ein Karpfen, weil Giebel sehr selten hier vorkommen.
> Schönen Sonntag euch allen .
> Gruß und Petri Heil.


Und wie bist du mit der Rolle zufrieden? Ich finde sie um den Preis ja wirklich bomfortionell!


----------



## Tobias85

Eis strammer Giebel ist das, dickes Petri!


----------



## Matrix85

Andal schrieb:


> Und wie bist du mit der Rolle zufrieden? Ich finde sie um den Preis ja wirklich bomfortionell!


Ich hab mir die gekauft weil meine Rive 3000 Reel mich schwer enttäuscht hat. Der Clip hat sich verabschiedet nach dem 3. angeln.

Die Aqos Ultra 3000 läuft super, der Clip ist perfekt. 
Im Vergleich zur Rive , die den selben Preis hat ist die Aqos um Klassen besser.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hallo zusammen und Petri heil allen Fängern und denen die am Wasser waren.


Wie angekündigt ging es heute früh an den Rhein.
Angeheizt durch den letzten Donnerstag an dem es fischig war wollte ich noch einen nachlegen.
Wetterbericht so lala,immerhin 10 Grad kühler .
Kühl passte schon mal.
Eiskratzen war die erste Aktion heute früh um halb sechs bevor es überhaupt los gehen konnte .
Am Wasser angekommen war es noch grau und Wolkenverhangen und ich war froh Kältemäßig gegen alles gewappnet zu sein.
Also auf gebaut, der Platz war ja bekannt .
Kehrwasser eines großen Buhnenfeldes sollte es wieder sein.
Nach nur zehn Minuten fing ich die erste Plötz.
Hoppla  dachte ich, fängt ja genau so gut an wie Donnerstag.
So ging das Spiel dann die erste Stunde.
Im fünf Minuten Takt gab es im Wechsel Plötz,Nasen und Güstern ,die alle um die 20 bis 25 cm hatten.
Aber so blieb es dann doch nicht.
Schlagartig aus die Maus ,die Fische waren futsch.
Okay dann die Trickkiste auf gemacht und nach 15 Minuten kam die erste gute Plötz zum Vorschein.
Jetzt waren die Fische zwar um einiges größer aber das ging nicht lange gut.
Um 10 Uhr war dann für eine gefühlte Ewigkeit Schluss.
Weningstens konnte sich jetzt  die Sonne durchsetzen und es wurde warm.
Das war auch nur von kurzer Dauer.
Da sich die Fische weiter rar machten beschloss ich weiter draußen zu Fischen wie am Donnerstag schon.
Nix zu wollen.
Wieder zurück auf Anfang und siehe da ,es gab wieder Fisch, wenn auch nur dünn Gesät wieder die kleineren Exemplare.
Große Köder gingen gar nicht.
Auf Wurm ging  eine gute Güster.
Nach fünf Stunden verlustfreien Fischens und...…………….Grundelfrei    packte ich dann meine sieben Sachen und machte mich auf den Heimweg.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder.
Das ich nicht jeden Fisch Fotografiere sollte klar sein .Setzkescher ist dort ebenfalls verboten.
Verständlicher Weise.
Alles in allem ein schöner Angeltag und Langweilig wird es am Rhein nie,da gibt es immer etwas zu sehen.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das nächste mal.


----------



## Matrix85

Petri @feederbrassen . So kann es weiter gehn.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, eine paar schöne Fische hast du da gefangen!


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die gekauft weil meine Rive 3000 Reel mich schwer enttäuscht hat. Der Clip hat sich verabschiedet nach dem 3. angeln.
> 
> Die Aqos Ultra 3000 läuft super, der Clip ist perfekt.
> Im Vergleich zur Rive , die den selben Preis hat ist die Aqos um Klassen besser.


Ich ha sie nun ja auch seit dem Winter, allerdings die 4000er und nun schon einige Male gefischt. Mich überzeugt vor allem der sanfte Lauf und die Tatsache, dass die Bremse sehr weich und wegmäßig irgendwo zwischen QD und normaler Bremse angesiedelt ist. Sehr praktisch beim Fischen mit Selbsthakmontagen der nicht ganz so schweren Art.


----------



## Jason

Petri heil @Matrix85 zu dem Prachtgiebel. Der hat bestimmt schön Terz gemacht. Tolle Fische zeigt ihr hier. Danke fürs zeigen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Petri @feederbrassen . So kann es weiter gehn.


Ja wart mal wenn die Fische mit dem Laichgeschäft durch sind.
Dann...………...


----------



## Matrix85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri heil @Matrix85 zu dem Prachtgiebel. Der hat bestimmt schön Terz gemacht. Tolle Fische zeigt ihr hier. Danke fürs zeigen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja @jason 1 , besonders an der 3m Rute. Die ist ja fast aus einem Teil. Zum transportieren eine Qual, beim fischen aber ein Traum.


----------



## Andal

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja @jason 1 , besonders an der 3m Rute. Die ist ja fast aus einem Teil. Zum transportieren eine Qual, beim fischen aber ein Traum.


Darum heisst sie ja Angelrute und nicht Transoprtstecken!


----------



## Jason

Petri heil @feederbrassen zu deinen zahlreichen Fischen. Da hast du einen sehr schönen Angeltag gehabt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Zweiteilige Drennan  in 13 ft ist mein Lieblingsrütchen.
Aber nix für den Rhein.
Meine Rheinrute hat 1,85 m Transportlänge


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Matrix und Feederbrassen!

Schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen.


----------



## Matrix85

Danke @Professor Tinca  ,


----------



## Hering 58

Petri heil allen Fängern und denen die am Wasser waren.


----------



## Hering 58

@feederbrassen Petri und schöne Fotos hast gemacht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Matrix und Feederbrassen!
> 
> Schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen.



Merci, war ein schöner Tag heute. 
Ich werde mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht einschlafen.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Merci, war ein schöner Tag heute.
> Ich werde mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht einschlafen.


HÄNDE AUF DIE DECKE!!!


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> HÄNDE AUF DIE DECKE!!!


Aber Hallo


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> HÄNDE AUF DIE DECKE!!!


Das nennt man Qualitätszeit


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das nennt man Qualitätszeit


Ich dachte das wäre Liebe an und für sich


----------



## geomas

Hezliches Petri an @Matrix85  und an @feederbrassen !

Matrix, der Giebel sieht prächtig aus. Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle. Ist die Rute auch ne Aquos?

feederbrassen, 5h verlustfrei Fischen im Rhein hört sich rekordverdächtig an. Glückwunsch zur „Grundel-Schneiderei”.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Jungs, der Giebel ist mal wirklich feist, toller Fisch @Matrix85 und danke für die Rollenempfehlung


----------



## Matrix85

geomas schrieb:


> Hezliches Petri an @Matrix85  und an @feederbrassen !
> 
> Matrix, der Giebel sieht prächtig aus. Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle. Ist die Rute auch ne Aquos?
> 
> feederbrassen, 5h verlustfrei Fischen im Rhein hört sich rekordverdächtig an. Glückwunsch zur „Grundel-Schneiderei”.



Danke schön, ne die Rute ist aus der Carpmaster Serie. Ich müsste mal ein Bild von der Aktion machen, aber alleine etwas schwierig. Auf jeden Fall sehr weich und parabolisch


----------



## geomas

^ 10ft Länge und Line Strength angegeben mit 3-8 lb hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr universell einsetzbar an.


----------



## Minimax

Tja, Jungs:
Zwei (!) Bisse gabs zu Anfang, hilflos vergeigt und vergeben- und danach Grabesstille bei sinkender Sonne: Ich könnte jetzt irgendwas "hab ja geahnt das es da ab Nachmittags vorbei ist" oder so quaken, ich beschränk mich aber auf die Feststellung, das die Flussgöttin eine miese, hinterhältige, untreue alte..... _moderne, selbstbewusste Göttin ist, die sich nicht von überkommenen, chauvinistischen Moral- und Rollenvorstellungen in ihrer selbstbestimmten Freiheit einengen läßt. _
So bleibts halt bei den Kleinbarschen von heut mittag, wobei halt, die hab ich mit der Spinne gefangen, d.h. ich hab sie noch nicht mal richtig geangelt. Du meine Güte, ein Supersonntag.
Tja, zum Glück wird´s jetzt noch ein schöner Abend, denn wie ich soeben erfahre, hat Mrs. Minimax Besuch von ihrem zum Kotzen erfolgreichen und superinteressanten und unterhaltsamen Bruder, der es liebt über Geld, Steuererklärungen, Espressomaschinen, Altervorsorge und Immobilien zu plaudern ("Moment, ich rechne Dir das mal vor.."). Hurra, hurra...

Bleibt mir also nur noch unseren beiden erfolgreichen Rheingoldschürfern @feederbrassen und @Matrix85 ein herzliches Petri zuzurufen, Bravo Jungs, ihr rettet heut die Ehre des Ükels,

herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Ach Minimax, schade, dass es mit den Döbeln nicht mehr gekappt hat heute. Viel Durchhaltevermögen für den restlichen Abend - Familie (auch angeheiratete oder angepartnerte) kann man sich nicht aussuchen, aber du wirst es schon überstehen. Und wenns zu anstrengend wird, dann träumst du von den beiden dicken Chubbys, die dir heute am Fluss einen Streich gespielt haben, aber die du beim nächsten mal unter Garantie fangen wirst.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, Jungs:
> Zwei (!) Bisse gabs zu Anfang, hilflos vergeigt und vergeben- und danach Grabesstille bei sinkender Sonne: Ich könnte jetzt irgendwas "hab ja geahnt das es da ab Nachmittags vorbei ist" oder so quaken, ich beschränk mich aber auf die Feststellung, das die Flussgöttin eine miese, hinterhältige, untreue alte..... _moderne, selbstbewusste Göttin ist, die sich nicht von überkommenen, chauvinistischen Moral- und Rollenvorstellungen in ihrer selbstbestimmten Freiheit einengen läßt. _
> So bleibts halt bei den Kleinbarschen von heut mittag, wobei halt, die hab ich mit der Spinne gefangen, d.h. ich hab sie noch nicht mal richtig geangelt. Du meine Güte, ein Supersonntag.
> Tja, zum Glück wird´s jetzt noch ein schöner Abend, denn wie ich soeben erfahre, hat Mrs. Minimax Besuch von ihrem zum Kotzen erfolgreichen und superinteressanten und unterhaltsamen Bruder, der es liebt über Geld, Steuererklärungen, Espressomaschinen, Altervorsorge und Immobilien zu plaudern ("Moment, ich rechne Dir das mal vor.."). Hurra, hurra...
> 
> Bleibt mir also nur noch unseren beiden erfolgreichen Rheingoldschürfern @feederbrassen und @Matrix85 ein herzliches Petri zuzurufen, Bravo Jungs, ihr rettet heut die Ehre des Ükels,
> 
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Wo fangen eine Ehre ist darf schneidern keine Schande sein! Und du bist ja aus dem Schneider gewesen aber wiedermal bewahrheitet sich: ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch... *ed* für Menschen wie deinen quasischwager gibt es den kommunikationsstil "freundliche Verachtung", ich bin mir sicher dass kriegst du hin. Ansonsten trink drei Gläser Wein und hol die Beleidigungspeitsche raus


----------



## Matrix85

geomas schrieb:


> ^ 10ft Länge und Line Strength angegeben mit 3-8 lb hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr universell einsetzbar an.


Ich hab da eine 0,18 er Mono drauf,finde ich persönlich ideal. 
Die Engländer fischen mit 0,25er damit an comercials. 

Für mich aber eine Geile Rute für Brassen und co. auf maximal 45m .


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wenns zu anstrengend wird, dann träumst du von den beiden dicken Chubbys



Ich danke den Göttern für das letzte bisschen verbliebene sittliche Reife die es mir ermöglicht, diese unglaubliche, ich wiederhole un-glaub-liche, Steilvorlage nicht nutzen zu müssen.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> *Wo fangen eine Ehre ist darf schneidern keine Schande sein!*


Selten (genaugenommen nie) ward der Ükelgeist besser zusammengefasst! Cooler Spruch, können wir uns alle auf die Westen in Fraktur sticken! (Ist jedenfalls besser als nen ärgerliches Fischgerippe oder so blödsinnslogos..) Wär auch was fürs Etikett des Ükelhaussschnapses: https://www.likoerfactory.de/


Übrigens, der Quasischwager ist kein schlechter Kerl, und auf seine Art auch freundlich, nur leider ist seine Welt eine ganz andere, und sein Übernachtungsbesuch bei der Missus ist auch der Grund, warum das herrliche obige Zitat von Tobsen eine gewisse Wehmut bei mir hervorruft.


----------



## phirania

Freue mich für euch das ihr Alle es ans Wasser geschafft habt und eine schöne Zeit von Erfolg gekrönt erleben durftet.
Dickes Petri  an Alle  Fänger.
Wieder sehr schöne Fische dabei.
Wenn die Gesundheit wieder mitspielt werde ich dann auch mal wieder unterwegs sein
Aber vorerst ist erstmal Zwangspause angsagt.


----------



## geomas

Na dann gute und schnelle Besserung, @phirania !


----------



## Xianeli

Von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung @phirania 

Ich mach mich mal für die Arbeit fertig. Ab 2 Uhr ist malochen angesagt  

Petri zum schönen Giebel


----------



## Jason

Alles Gute @phirania. Halt die Ohren steif.


----------



## rutilus69

Guten Morgen, 
ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle, die es am Wochenende ans Wasser geschafft haben!
Ich habe mich trotz des doch recht heftigen Temperatursturzes gestern an den Kanal gesetzt, auch weil es bis Himmelfahrt das letzte freie Wochenende im Mai ist. 
Ich hatte mal wieder Lust aufs feedern, also gesagt, getan.
Mein Plan war, noch eine Rute mit Piepser und Durchlaufmontage auf Grund zu legen, aber beim Auspacken musste ich feststellen, dass sich einer der Ringe verabschiedet hatte - Naja, habe ich wieder was zu basteln :-/
Also noch das Futter angemischt, den ersten Korb gefüllt, drei Maden auf den 16er Haken und ab damit ins Wasser.
Dann war erstmal Ruhe. Viel Ruhe, die nur durch das platschen der regelmäßig nachgefüllten Futterkörbe unterbrochen wurde. Nach einer halben Stunde der erste zaghafte Zupfer, den ich leider vergeigt habe. 
Tapfer durchhaltend habe ich dann weiter gemacht und nach einer weiteren halben Stunde wurde meine Geduld durch einen schönen Brassen von ca. 40cm belohnt. 
Danach war Ruhe. Nada. Nix. Nothing. 
Das Wetter wechselte von "gleich geht die Welt unter" zu Sonnenschein und wieder zurück. Ich war auch wirklich froh, dass ich die etwas wärmere Hose anhatte  
Der Wechsel auf Mais als Hakenköder brachte dann noch ein paar mittlere Güstern. Aber alles mit sehr großen Pausen. 
Es war zwar nicht der fischreichste Tag, aber grade vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich es wahrscheinlich erst wieder Ende Mai ans Wasser schaffen werde, habe ich die Stunden am Wasser genossen.


----------



## Jason

Petri @rutilus69 zu der 40er Brassen und die Güstern. Auch wenn die Fische zaghaft gebissen haben, hattest du doch geilen Angeltag. Das mit dem Wetter ist wirklich zur Zeit so eine Sache. Es ist viel zu kalt finde ich. Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, hatten wir schon weit über 20 Grad. Aber Danke für den tollen Bericht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Ja, der Kälteeinbruch war schon recht heftig. Mir war klar, dass es am Wasser eher zäh wird, aber auf dem Sofa hätte ich weniger gefangen


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ja, der Kälteeinbruch war schon recht heftig. Mir war klar, dass es am Wasser eher zäh wird, aber auf dem Sofa hätte ich weniger gefangen


Auf dem Sofa hätte ich von meiner Frau einen gefangen gekriegt. "Wenn du schon Zeit hast, dann geh zum angeln. Dann hab ich hier meine Ruhe." Sie meint es ja immer gut mit mir Aber das kommt selten vor.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> Auf dem Sofa hätte ich von meiner Frau einen gefangen gekriegt. "Wenn du schon Zeit hast, dann geh zum angeln. Dann hab ich hier meine Ruhe." Sie meint es ja immer gut mit mir Aber das kommt selten vor.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Hecht100+

Ihr glücklichen, meine weiß immer was noch nicht erledigt wurde und unbedingt gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ihr glücklichen, meine weiß immer was noch nicht erledigt wurde und unbedingt gemacht werden muss.


Hach...ich bin nicht alleine


----------



## Tobias85

@phirania: Gute Besserung!

Und @rutilus69 Petri zu den Brastern!


----------



## Xianeli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ihr glücklichen, meine weiß immer was noch nicht erledigt wurde und unbedingt gemacht werden muss.



Japp, kenne ich. Geht mir leider auch immer so


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ihr glücklichen, meine weiß immer was noch nicht erledigt wurde und unbedingt gemacht werden muss.




Meine auch aber wen interessiert das wenn angeln ansteht? 

Ich sag immer: "Ich mach das schon noch......du brauchst micht nicht alle vier Wochen dran erinnern!"


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine auch aber wen interessiert das wenn angeln ansteht?
> 
> Ich sag immer: "Ich mach das schon noch......du brauchst micht nicht alle vier Wochen dran erinnern!"



Du sagst es, komisch das meine Holde dann immer die Augen verdreht, wenn es ums Bad Putzen geht


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Na dann gute und schnelle Besserung, @phirania !





Xianeli schrieb:


> Von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung @phirania





jason 1 schrieb:


> Alles Gute @phirania. Halt die Ohren steif.



Danke an Alle.
Wenn die alte Lunge sich etwas erholt hat und das Wetter wieder etwas besser geworden ist bin ich auch wieder unterwegs.....


----------



## phirania

Ich lese hier schon,Alle glücklich verheiratet.....


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Ich lese hier schon,Alle glücklich verheiratet.....


Jeder kriegt die Domina, um die er sich bewirbt und die er verdient hat!


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Jeder kriegt die Domina, um die er sich bewirbt und die er verdient hat!



Gut das ich mir das nach dem zweiten Eheweib abgewöhnt habe...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Freue mich für euch das ihr Alle es ans Wasser geschafft habt und eine schöne Zeit von Erfolg gekrönt erleben durftet.
> Dickes Petri  an Alle  Fänger.
> Wieder sehr schöne Fische dabei.
> Wenn die Gesundheit wieder mitspielt werde ich dann auch mal wieder unterwegs sein
> Aber vorerst ist erstmal Zwangspause angsagt.


Du bist Krank Kalle?Ich hoffe nichts schlimmes?


----------



## Hering 58

Xianeli schrieb:


> Japp, kenne ich. Geht mir leider auch immer so


Da haben wir wohl alle das selbe Leid.


----------



## Xianeli

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da haben wir wohl alle das selbe Leid.



Wäre alles viel entspannter wenn die Kinder etwas größer wären. So kann ich es dann doch verstehen. Mit den kleinen an der Seite lässt sich einfach nichts erledigen. Das wird sich mit der Zeit hoffentlich wieder legen  vor den Kindern war meine Frau ja selbst gerne mit dabei und hat geangelt. Mit der ganzen Familie ist leider noch Katastrophal, aber auch das wird sich hoffentlich ändern ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eher nicht!
Kleine Kinder - kleine Sorgen, große Kinder - große Sorgen!

Da ist erst wieder Ruhe wenn se aus'm Haus sind.


----------



## Tikey0815

Xianeli schrieb:


> Wäre alles viel entspannter wenn die Kinder etwas größer wären. So kann ich es dann doch verstehen. Mit den kleinen an der Seite lässt sich einfach nichts erledigen. Das wird sich mit der Zeit hoffentlich wieder legen  vor den Kindern war meine Frau ja selbst gerne mit dabei und hat geangelt. Mit der ganzen Familie ist leider noch Katastrophal, aber auch das wird sich hoffentlich ändern ^^


Meine Kinder durch die Pubertät zu begleiten lässt mich verstehen, weshalb einige Tiere ihre Jungen fressen...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du bist Krank Kalle?Ich hoffe nichts schlimmes?



Das Übliche halt,COPD...
Bekomme bei dem Wetter schlecht Luft.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Kinder durch die Pubertät zu begleiten lässt mich verstehen, weshalb einige Tiere ihre Jungen fressen...



Das habe ich Gottseidank schon hinter mir.....
Die Zwillinge ( Mädels ) sind 44 J und der Älteste ich 46 J 
Und 7 maliger Opa seit Weihnachten bin ich auch mittlerweile....


----------



## Fattony

Mein Gerätehändler hat mich gerade angerufen. Die Ersatzspitze meiner Aqualite Power Float ist angekommen. Das heißt: Morgen gehts auf Satzkarpfen. Fang ich mir 2 nette Jungs raus und dann gibts lecker Abendessen


----------



## phirania

Fattony schrieb:


> Mein Gerätehändler hat mich gerade angerufen. Die Ersatzspitze meiner Aqualite Power Float ist angekommen. Das heißt: Morgen gehts auf Satzkarpfen. Fang ich mir 2 nette Jungs raus und dann gibts lecker Abendessen



Dann mal viel Erfolg.
Hol was an Land.


----------



## Jason

Fattony schrieb:


> Mein Gerätehändler hat mich gerade angerufen. Die Ersatzspitze meiner Aqualite Power Float ist angekommen. Das heißt: Morgen gehts auf Satzkarpfen. Fang ich mir 2 nette Jungs raus und dann gibts lecker Abendessen


Da würde ich mir aber noch ein Hintertürchen offen lassen. Nicht das ihr Kohldampf schieben müsst.
Auf gutes Gelingen. Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt werde ich auch Klappstuhlangler!!!! Geholfen hat es am Sonntag aber auch nicht! Allerdings habe ich es zum ersten mal mit Pellets und 10mm Boilie probiert. Die Fische wollten einfach nicht an diesem Tag.
Kommentar von Frau Hübner: Was soll dieser Quatsch? Für tausende Gerödel auf dem Hänger und hier einen auf Klappstuhlangler machen.







Das ist der Blick auf unser Vereinsheim, davor Frau Hübner.







Das ist der Entwässerungsgraben links vom Teich durch einen Damm getrennt von ca. 2m.


----------



## Tikey0815

Viel Erfolg  für mich Weichei wäre es heute zu kalt..


----------



## phirania

Scheint ja schönes Wetter bei Euch zu sein...
Na denn mal Petri hol was raus.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323794
> 
> 
> Jetzt werde ich auch Klappstuhlangler!!!! Geholfen hat es am Sonntag aber auch nicht! Allerdings habe ich es zum ersten mal mit Pellets und 10mm Boilie probiert. Die Fische wollten einfach nicht an diesem Tag.
> Kommentar von Frau Hübner: Was soll dieser Quatsch? Für tausende Gerödel auf dem Hänger und hier einen auf Klappstuhlangler machen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323795
> 
> 
> Gas ist der Blick auf unser Vereinsheim, davor Frau Hübner.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323796
> 
> 
> Das ist der Entwässerungsgraben links vom Teich durch einen Damm getrennt von ca. 2m.


Und schöne Grüße an Susanne!


----------



## Fattony

Fattony schrieb:


> Mein Gerätehändler hat mich gerade angerufen. Die Ersatzspitze meiner Aqualite Power Float ist angekommen. Das heißt: Morgen gehts auf Satzkarpfen. Fang ich mir 2 nette Jungs raus und dann gibts lecker Abendessen



Jetzt hat mein Gerätehändler die falsche Spitze zugeschickt bekommen.. :-(


----------



## Tricast

Was für ein Glück haben da die Satzkarpfen doch gehabt.


----------



## Fattony

Aber wirklich! Vor lauter Wut bin ich auf Hechtfang gegangen.. Mit Erfolg :-D 

Bin am überlegen was ich nun mache. Die Sensor Float ist eindeutig zu weich für Satzkarpfen. Hatte schon gut Arbeit mit den Schleien. Mein Winkle Picker ist eigentlich auch zu "leicht". Ziemlich verkrautet dort alles. Meine Karpfenruten sind dafür viel zu überdimensioniert und die Heavy Feeder hat dort nix verloren  

Ich.. Ich brauch mehr Ruten  (Akt. 17 Stück)


----------



## feederbrassen

Fattony schrieb:


> Ich.. Ich brauch mehr Ruten  (Akt. 17 Stück)



 

Brauchen nicht wirklich aber ………………..wollen irgendwie schon


----------



## Andal

Fattony schrieb:


> Aber wirklich! Ich.. Ich brauch mehr Ruten  (Akt. 17 Stück)


Lass dir was bauen ... das eröffnet völlig neue Perspektiven!


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Na das sieht ja richtig gemütlich aus bei Euch! So einen Klappstuhl hab ich auch, allerdings nicht für die Angelei. Das Opinel griffbereit für das Wurstbrot?
Mit Pellets und kleinen Boilies ist es so ne Sache - an einigen Gewässern habe ich hervorragend damit gefangen, an anderen Teichen hätte ich auch gleich ganz auf einen Köder verzichten können.


----------



## phirania

Das Wetter spielt verrückt..
Schneefall im Mai...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas: Messer, Priest, Maßband und Kescher habe ich immer dabei, auch wenn ich manchmal vergesse einen Haken einzuschlaufen.
Und gegessen wird auf der Terrasse, ist ja nicht wie bei den armen Leuten. 
In den Verein sind wir eingetreten wegen Susanne. Auch wenn es mal nicht so läuft kann sie immer noch an einen Angelplatz kommen ohne sich zu quälen und der Hund ist dort auch schon zu Hause. Aber die anderen Teiche sind auch interessant. Werde in der Zukunft aber auch den Entwässerungsgräben mehr Aufmerksamkeit widmen.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Heinz


----------



## geomas

^ rechteckige Teiche, Vereinsheime mit Terrasse... sind für mich etwas sonderbar. Ist ja doch alles ganz anders hier im wilden Osten.
Aber wie geschrieben, es sieht gemütlich aus. Und nicht zu perfektionistisch von der Anlage her. Der Entwässerungsgraben wäre vermutlich auch Ziel Nr. 1 für mich.
Einige Gewässertypen fehlen mir hier im direkten Umfeld (besonders einen kleinen Kanal hätt ich gerne oder wenigstens tiefere Gräben).

Wie weit müßt Ihr fahren zu den Teichen?

Ich muß hier im Umfeld immer noch einige Gewässer austesten oder wenigstens besichtigen. 
Eins soll „Giebel-verseucht” sein. Das wäre doch mal eine Visite wert, nachdem @dawurzelsepp und neuerdings auch @Matrix85 so propere gibelios ans Tageslicht befördert haben...


----------



## Matrix85

Ein rechteckiger Vereinsteich , voll besetzt mit Fisch, so das sich die Fische schon stapeln, 
Ist da noch ein Reiz beim angeln?


----------



## geomas

^ ich hab ja ne ausgeprägte FoPu-Allergie. 
Und liebe Naturgewässer oder „vergessene” Baggerlöcher, Kiesgruben...

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß unser Heinz sich an einen „überbesetzten Teich” setzt oder bei einem derartig agierenden Verein mitmacht. An sich stapelnde Fische glaub ich deshalb nicht.
Die Form des Teichs, nun ja, ist schon mal ungewöhnlich und nicht nach meinem Geschmack, aber wohl der Topografie der Region geschuldet (gibt wohl nicht viele natürliche Gewässer dort).

Ich persönlich hab keinen Einblick in „West-Angelvereine”, ich weiß nur, daß hier inMeck-Pom etliche Vereine überaltert sind und die Gewässer zusehends verwildern. Ist idyllisch, klar, aber wenn alle zuwächst auf Dauer auch nicht so toll.

Also Heinz, ich wollte Dich mit dem Kommentar (rechteckiger Teich) nicht aufziehen oder gar ärgern. 
Viele Grüße aus dem wilden Osten, Georg.


----------



## thanatos

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ihr glücklichen, meine weiß immer was noch nicht erledigt wurde und unbedingt gemacht werden muss.


freue Dich doch ,ist ein Beweis das sie Dich immer noch stets in ihrer Nähe haben möchte .
Es ist X Jahre her da wollte mir ein älterer Herr ( ich war noch sehr jung ) ein Gedicht vortragen was seine
Gattin leider Verhindert hat - aber die erste Zeile hab ich mir gemerkt
" ein Angler geht aus dem Haus zu morgens früher Stunde und läßt im Bett allein sein Weib
mit ihrer offnen W...." weiter ist er nicht gekommen - der laute Schrei " Fritz " hat ihn verstummen lassen
und so kann man sich nur seinen Teil denken .
Also die beste Lösung nehmt sie einfach mit ,und wenn ihr ein gutes Fernglas habt - meine hat schon so viel
entdeckt und manchmal angelt sie auch mit .


----------



## Andal

Für die Susanne ist es wichtig, dass sie ans Wasser kommt. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das nun rund, viereckig, oder länglich ist. Wenn es uns an der Böschung aufs Antlitz legt, dann ist es nicht weiter schlimm - irgendwie kommen wir schon wieder auf die Beine. Susanne leider nur schwerlich. Ich hoffe, dass man das versteht, ohne das man zu vertraulich wird. Mir ist es zwangsläufig auch deutlich lieber, wenn es weniger unwegsam hergeht und mich jemand begleitet. You know!?


----------



## Tricast

@geomas: Wie die Teiche mal entstanden sind weiß ich auch nicht aber sie sind von der Form her alle ähnlich. Und drumherum sind jede Menge Entwässerungsgräben die es zu erkunden gilt. Und mit den Besatzmaßnahmen des Vereins muß man auch nicht immer einverstanden sein. Besonders der Besatz mit Karpfen und Forellen entspricht nicht meinem Geschmack. Aber es ist ein kleiner Verein mit nur ca. 150 Mitglieder und keiner geht einem auf den Wecker. Was es sonst bei uns noch gibt sind die kleinen Flüsse wie Wuemmehunter sie so sehr liebt. Wie Wuemme, Hamme, Ochtum, Aller, Lune, Oste, Drepte, Geeste und dann noch die Weser und die Lesum um nur einige zu nennen. Die Angelmöglichkeiten sind nicht schlecht und die Mitgliedsbeiträge überschaubar.
Durch den Umzug ist es jetzt natürlich etwas weiter zum Wasser (ca. 20km) aber noch gut zu bewältigen. Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
@Matrix85: Auch in solch einem Teich muß man den Fisch erst einmal an den Haken bekommen. Nicht umsonst bin ich schon des öfteren als "Franzose" nach Hause gegangen.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst bin ich schon des öfteren als "Franzose" nach Hause gegangen.


Definiere Franzose. Ich stehe gerade auf den Schlauch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Definiere Franzose.



Schneider.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schneider.


Hab ich mir gedacht. Ein anderes Wort für Schneider. Aber wodurch wird es abgeleitet?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs,
Kurzer Zwischenstand von Bornholm: 
Angeltage: 0
Fische: 0
Luftemperatur: 6 (Brrrrrr...)
Wind: stramm bis stürmisch, angeln nicht möglich.

Kurz: Es ist echt scheiße hier. Werde wohl vorzeitig abbrechen und die restlichen Urlaubstage an der Wümme fischen.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon eine sonderbare Zeit. Man zieht voll der Motivation los, ziemlich genau wissend, dass mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens ist, denn die wirkliche Überzeugung, das richtige zu tun. Nur um dann am Ende trotzdem eine tiefe Befriedigung zu empfinden. Irgend wer hat mal Franzosen und Briten beim Angeln verglichen. Der Brite immer bemüht, sich zu verbessern und mit maximalen Fängen zu brillieren. Der Franzose dagegen sehr selbstzufrieden, sich und den Fischen einen schönen Tag, ohne gegenseitige Belästigungen, geschaffen zu haben. Irgendwie sind wir im Februar doch sehr nahe dieser alten Beschreibung des Franzmannes!


Da hat @Andal es beschrieben


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Kurzer Zwischenstand von Bornholm:
> Angeltage: 0
> Fische: 0
> Luftemperatur: 6 (Brrrrrr...)
> Wind: stramm bis stürmisch, angeln nicht möglich.
> 
> Kurz: Es ist echt scheiße hier. Werde wohl vorzeitig abbrechen und die restlichen Urlaubstage an der Wümme fischen.



Tut mir echt Leid, dass es nicht so gelaufen ist, wie du es dir gedacht hast.  Petri an der Wümme.


----------



## Nemo

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gedacht. Ein anderes Wort für Schneider. Aber wodurch wird es abgeleitet?


Vermutlich weils zum Abendbrot Baguette mit Käse gibt anstatt Fisch


----------



## Tricast

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Vermutlich weils zum Abendbrot Baguette mit Käse gibt anstatt Fisch



Ich jedenfalls Angel um des Angelns willen und nicht um etwas auf dem Teller zu haben. Bei mir muß sich auch nicht der Vereinsbeitrag rentieren! Wir angeln aus Spaß an der Freud! Und wenn mal ein Fisch mitgenommen wird um in der Pfanne zu landen ist es eben so, aber kein muß. Wir sind ja keine Nebenerwerbsfischer.Denn als Nebenerwerbsfischer hätten wir auch ganz anderes Gerät und keine liebevoll gepflegten Rollen und Ruten und nicht die ganzen Nubsies. Wir würden uns auch nicht über eine alte DAM Winklepicker freuen (nicht wahr geomas?) oder über eine Pin und ihren seidenweichen Lauf. Auch würden wir nicht auf die Idee kommen uns mit Schwingpitzen abzumühen und wir würden unseren Lieblingen auch keine Namen geben.

LG Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter: Schade für Dich und Bornholm. Was hättest Du doch alles an Nubsies kaufen können für die Reisekosten. Aber Bornholm soll sehr schön sein und ist bestimmt auch eine Reise wert.

Viele liebe Grüße 
Heinz


----------



## Nemo

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls Angel um des Angelns willen und nicht um etwas auf dem Teller zu haben. Bei mir muß sich auch nicht der Vereinsbeitrag rentieren! Wir angeln aus Spaß an der Freud! Und wenn mal ein Fisch mitgenommen wird um in der Pfanne zu landen ist es eben so, aber kein muß. Wir sind ja keine Nebenerwerbsfischer.Denn als Nebenerwerbsfischer hätten wir auch ganz anderes Gerät und keine liebevoll gepflegten Rollen und Ruten und nicht die ganzen Nubsies. Wir würden uns auch nicht über eine alte DAM Winklepicker freuen (nicht wahr geomas?) oder über eine Pin und ihren seidenweichen Lauf. Auch würden wir nicht auf die Idee kommen uns mit Schwingpitzen abzumühen und wir würden unseren Lieblingen auch keine Namen geben.
> 
> LG Heinz



Grundsätzlich ist mein Ziel, etwas zu fangen und meinen Speiseplan zu bereichern. Dadurch angle ich dann sehr gezielt auf die jeweils gesuchte Fischart, wodurch die Fische mir dann häufig mit der französischen Flagge winken. Das gehört aber auch dazu, und macht die ganze Sache ein wenig spannender und die Freude größer, wenn man dann tatsächlich fängt.

Die Kombination aus einem spannenden Hobby in der Natur, die Fachsimpelei über Angeltechniken und Geräte und am Ende einen leckeren Fisch auf dem Teller, der bedarfsgerecht und umweltverträglich gefangen wurde, finde ich großartig. Das lasse ich mir auch etwas kosten.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls Angel um des Angelns willen und nicht um etwas auf dem Teller zu haben. Bei mir muß sich auch nicht der Vereinsbeitrag rentieren! Wir angeln aus Spaß an der Freud! Und wenn mal ein Fisch mitgenommen wird um in der Pfanne zu landen ist es eben so, aber kein muß. Wir sind ja keine Nebenerwerbsfischer. Denn als Nebenerwerbsfischer hätten wir auch ganz anderes Gerät und keine liebevoll gepflegten Rollen und Ruten und nicht die ganzen Nubsies. Wir würden uns auch nicht über eine alte DAM Winklepicker freuen (nicht wahr geomas?) oder über eine Pin und ihren seidenweichen Lauf. Auch würden wir nicht auf die Idee kommen uns mit Schwingpitzen abzumühen und wir würden unseren Lieblingen auch keine Namen geben.



Trefflich beschrieben lieber Heinz!  WÜrd ich sofort unterschreiben.

@Wuemmehunter : Schade das die Meeresgötter sich so verschnupft zeigen. Aber Urlaub auf der Hälfte abbrechen ist natürlich auch nervig. Ich würd einfach auf eine Intensiverkundung gemütlicher Gaststätten und Restaurants umschwenken und ein bisschen Wellness machen. Ich hab mal gehört dass die da auch ein ganz nettes Museum haben, und das ganze verdammte EIland müsste längst untergegangen sein vor lauter Megalithgräbern, Menhiren, Tumuli, Felsritzungen und so weiter- da kann man ja ne angellose Erkundung anschliessen, und dann husch wieder in die warme Stube zu Tee mit Schuss und Mandeltorte?
AUf jeden Fall gräm Dich nicht!


----------



## geomas

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist mein Ziel, etwas zu fangen und meinen Speiseplan zu bereichern. Dadurch angle ich dann sehr gezielt auf die jeweils gesuchte Fischart, _*wodurch die Fische mir dann häufig mit der französischen Flagge winken*_. Das gehört aber auch dazu, und macht die ganze Sache ein wenig spannender und die Freude größer, wenn man dann tatsächlich fängt.
> 
> Die Kombination aus einem spannenden Hobby in der Natur, die Fachsimpelei über Angeltechniken und Geräte und am Ende einen leckeren Fisch auf dem Teller, der bedarfsgerecht und umweltverträglich gefangen wurde, finde ich großartig. Das lasse ich mir auch etwas kosten.



So, das ist schon mal mein Lieblings-Sprachbild des Monats. Merci!


Und ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu: für mich ist es die Mischung aus Getüftel mit seltsamen Gerät, Erholung/Spannung und Entspannung, die Natur und auch mal Fisch für die Küche, die den Reiz der Angelei ausmacht.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : schade, daß das Wetter nicht mitspielen will. Ansonsten kann ich nur Minimax beipflichten: Bornholm hat doch mehr zu bieten als nur gute Fischgründe drumherum.


----------



## Minimax

Wo kommt denn eigentlich das Sprachbild des "Schneiders" her, weiß das jemand?
Ich weiß, das in der frühen Neuzeit Schneider ein Schimpfwort ähnlich unserem modernen "Weichei" war, eben weil Schneider keine körperlich schwere Arbeit draussen verrichteten, sondern Drinnen und im traditionell weiblichen Bereich Nadel und Faden. Daher auch die Bedeutung als jemand der unter dem Pantoffel steht, bzw. als derogative Andeutung hinsichtlich der sexuellen Orientierung.
Aber das hat ja eigentlich nix mit Angeln zu tun. Aber wie hat sich das ins Angeln eingeschlichen, bzw. wann?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn eigentlich das Sprachbild des "Schneiders" her, weiß das jemand?
> Ich weiß, das in der frühen Neuzeit Schneider ein Schimpfwort ähnlich unserem modernen "Weichei" war, eben weil Schneider keine körperlich schwere Arbeit draussen verrichteten, sondern Drinnen und im traditionell weiblichen Bereich Nadel und Faden. Daher auch die Bedeutung als jemand der unter dem Pantoffel steht, bzw. als derogative Andeutung hinsichtlich der sexuellen Orientierung.
> Aber das hat ja eigentlich nix mit Angeln zu tun. Aber wie hat sich das ins Angeln eingeschlichen, bzw. wann?


Ich meine vernommen zu haben dass es aus dem Skat kommt. Ohne gewähr


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Lieber Heinz, mir war nicht klar, wie wichtig Euch die gute Erreichbarkeit der Angel-Gewässer ist. 
Wie geschrieben, es sieht gemütlich aus bei Euch im Verein. Gut zu lesen, daß Ihr incl. Wuffi Euch dort wohlfühlt.
In diesem Sinne wünsch ich Euch viele schöne Stunden am Wasser und daß die Fische die „französische Flagge” nur ganz selten schwenken.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine vernommen zu haben dass es aus dem Skat kommt.



Ähm, nun ja, von Skat und Kartenspielen insgesamt (ausser vielleicht Flugzeugquartette) versteh ich etwas soviel wie von der Rückseite des Mondes: Was ist denn da ein Schneider, bzw. wie kommt das dahin?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine vernommen zu haben dass es aus dem Skat kommt. Ohne gewähr



Hmm, „Schneider” bedeutet ja wenig „Augen” (bis incl. 30), „schwarz” hingegen steht für gar kein Erfolg (von der Loser-Seite aus betrachtet).


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, „Schneider” bedeutet ja wenig „Augen” (bis incl. 30), „schwarz” hingegen steht für gar kein Erfolg (von der Loser-Seite aus betrachtet).


Hab dies aus dem anglerforum-sh:

_[...]Trennst Du Schnei-der erhälst Du eine Schneide. Hast was gefangen oder nicht. Beim Skat, hast die Hälfte, oder nicht? Hast die Hälte erreicht, also gefangen oder nichts gefangen, auf welcher Seite der Schneide stehst Du??[...]
_
Und finde das relativ sinnvoll. Manche reden ja von schneider schwarz wenn sie nichts gefangen haben und nur vom schneider wen  sie den Zielfisch nicht erbeuten konnten


----------



## geomas

^ interessant! Ich kenne „Schneidern” beim Angeln nur, wenn gar kein Fisch gelandet wurde.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du beim Skat weniger als ein Viertel der Punkte bekommst, bist du Schneider.( Das heißt weniger als 30 Punkte)

Der Begriff „Schneider“ kommt aus der mittelalterlichen Zunft des Schneiderhandwerks. Schneider war ein Beruf, den man oft mit finanziellen Schwierigkeiten in Zusammenhang setzte. So war die Spottbemerkung „ein Schneider wiegt nicht mehr als 30 Lot“ in Anspielung auf das Untergewicht eines Schneiders eine verbreitete Redensart. Personen, die finanziell besser gestellt waren, waren somit „aus dem Schneider“.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Skat weniger als ein Viertel der Punkte bekommst, bist du Schneider.( Das heißt weniger als 30 Punkte)
> 
> Der Begriff „Schneider“ kommt aus der mittelalterlichen Zunft des Schneiderhandwerks. Schneider war ein Beruf, den man oft mit finanziellen Schwierigkeiten in Zusammenhang setzte. So war die Spottbemerkung „ein Schneider wiegt nicht mehr als 30 Lot“ in Anspielung auf das Untergewicht eines Schneiders eine verbreitete Redensart. Personen, die finanziell besser gestellt waren, waren somit „aus dem Schneider“.



Bis incl. 30 Augen ist Schneider, meiner Meinung nach. Ab incl. 31 Augen ist man „aus dem Schneider”.



(ich spiele Skat nicht gut, aber gerne und oft)


----------



## Hecht100+

Kann auch sein, spiele meistens Doppelkopf. Und da heißt es 30, 60, 90 als Ansage.


----------



## juergent60

Mahlzeit.
Ich erlaube mir rotzfrech, mich mal kurz an Euren gemütlichen Tisch zu setzen.

In früheren Zeiten sollen die schmächtigen Buben wohl oft den nicht sehr anerkannten Beruf des Schneiders erlernt haben. Wenn diese dann jemals eine gewisse Gewichtsklasse....fernab von adipös....überschritten haben, waren sie "aus dem Schneider". Wenn nicht, sind sie "Schneider geblieben".

Dies wurde dann wohl aufs Kartenspiel übertragen, bei beiden soll die magische Zahl 30 eine Rolle spielen.

Prost Thomas


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, spiele meistens Doppelkopf. Und da heißt es 30, 60, 90 als Ansage.


90, 60, 90 gefällt mir besser


----------



## phirania

Ferkelt da jemand am fühen Morgen...


----------



## Nemo

Früher spottete man, ein Schneider wiege nicht mehr als 30 Lot und spielte damit auf den unzureichenden Verdienst und die dadurch bedingte sozial schlechte Stellung der in diesem Handwerk Arbeitenden an. Hierin ist der Ursprung für die Gleichsetzung dreißig Punkte = dreißig Lot = Schneider zu sehen.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aus_dem_Schneider_sein

So passt das mit den 30 Punkten beim Skat.

Fürs Angeln ist es damit noch nicht geklärt 

so vielleicht:
Als "Schneidertag" bezeichnen Fischer einen Tag, an dem sie überhaupt nichts gefangen haben. Schneider galten früher als der Inbegriff für arme Leute, da sie viel arbeiteten, aber nur sehr wenig verdienten. Ein Angler, der mit leeren Händen nach Hause gehen muss, wird Schneider genannt.
https://www.monsterfisch.de/wiki/schneider-schneidertag/


----------



## Hecht100+

phirania schrieb:


> Ferkelt da jemand am fühen Morgen...



Ein Schelm, der arges dabei denkt. 90 Rotfedern, 60 Brassen und 90 Karpfen würde ich auch besser finden.


----------



## Minimax

Ah, cool, Dann ists ja geklärt wie der Schneider ins Kartenspiel kam, im Sinne von "Loser" , "Armer Mann" und parallel in die Fischersprache "viel Arbeit für wenig Ertrag" aufgenommen wurde. Und von da ists natürlich nur ein Katzensprung zum Angeln. Danke für die Erläuterungen!
Schon wichtig das zu wissen, ist immerhin eines der meistgebrauchten Wörter beim angeln, zumindest für einige von uns


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> .....
> Schon wichtig das zu wissen, ist immerhin eines der meistgebrauchten Wörter beim angeln, zumindest für einige von uns



Gibts denn als nonverbale Lösung nicht die Französische Flagge als Emoticon?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gibts denn als nonverbale Lösung nicht die Französische Flagge als Emoticon?



Ich weiss ja garnicht, ob es richtig ist, ein ganzes Volk als synonym für Misserfolg und (angedeuteten) Misserfolg in Haftung zu nehmen. 
Andererseits: als kritikloser Bewunderer allen Englischens gehört Franzosenärgern natürlich zum Programm. (Neulich war ich mit Mrs. Minimax beim Franzosen und habe Portwein als Aperitiv bestellt, um lauthals über die heldenhafte Verteidigung Portugals durch Wellington schwadronieren zu können. Eine (sehr leckere) Boudin als Hauptgericht war dann Vorwand in Kellnerhörweite zu betonen, das die toughness der Fremdenlegion hauptsächlich auf der Tatsache beruht, das sie aus, nun ja, Fremden bestünde. Ich wollte dann mit Trafalgar weitermachen, aber dann hat die Missus mich gestoppt).


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Gibts denn als nonverbale Lösung nicht die Französische Flagge als Emoticon?


 ist universell und drückt eingentlich alles wichtige aus


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> (…) ist universell und drückt eingentlich alles wichtige aus



Das Problem damit ist aber, das das Zeug schon soviel auf Gehwegen und Grünflächen rumliegt, das mans nicht unbedingt noch überall im Thread verteilen möchte..


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Problem damit ist aber, das das Zeug schon soviel auf Gehwegen und Grünflächen rumliegt, das mans nicht unbedingt noch überall im Thread verteilen möchte..


Da hast du wiederum recht...ich erkenne die Problematik ja schon an meinen eigenen Angel-erfolgen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja garnicht, ob es richtig ist, ein ganzes Volk als synonym für Misserfolg und (angedeuteten) Misserfolg in Haftung zu nehmen.
> Andererseits: als kritikloser Bewunderer allen Englischens gehört Franzosenärgern natürlich zum Programm. (Neulich war ich mit Mrs. Minimax beim Franzosen und habe Portwein als Aperitiv bestellt, um lauthals über die heldenhafte Verteidigung Portugals durch Wellington schwadronieren zu können. Eine (sehr leckere) Boudin als Hauptgericht war dann Vorwand in Kellnerhörweite zu betonen, das die toughness der Fremdenlegion hauptsächlich auf der Tatsache beruht, das sie aus, nun ja, Fremden bestünde. Ich wollte dann mit Trafalgar weitermachen, aber dann hat die Missus mich gestoppt).


Eigentlich ist franzosenärgern ein genuin deutscher Volkssport. Die Angelsachsen waren so nett und haben diese Schrulligkeit auf die Insel exportiert; auf den Punkt gebracht wurde es von Goethe: kein deutscher mag den Franzen leiden

Ich persönlich habe in drei Jahren Schulfranzösisch mit einer extrem frankophilen Lehrkraft eine latente Abneigung entwickelt die ähnlich spielerisch daher kommt wie Köln-Düsseldorf, Nordhessen-Südhessen oder auch Nordhessen-Westfalen, insofern schneidere ich statt Franzose zu werden


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nordhessen-Westfalen



Tja, an uns kann man sehen das auch solche Gräben überwunden werden können!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, an uns kann man sehen das auch solche Gräben überwunden werden können!


Mit fällt bei meiner Aufzählung vor allem auf, dass wir mit allen Nachbarn im Clinch liegen. Muss an denen liegen.
Und unser beider Verhältnis hat sich gebessert als ich versprach nicht mehr im Winter eure Frauen zu töten und das Vieh zu schänden (oder umgekehrt, man kommt da schnell durcheinander)


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Das Übliche halt,COPD...
> Bekomme bei dem Wetter schlecht Luft.


Alles gute Kalle ruh die schon aus damit du wieder ans Wasser kannst.


----------



## phirania

Werde ich heute auch machen.
Aber noch nicht angeln,sondern schauen was da an Nachwuchs auf dem See unterwegs ist.
Und Günther braucht auch mal wieder zuwendung er hat mich bestimmt schon vermisst...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Werde ich heute auch machen.
> Aber noch nicht angeln,sondern schauen was da an Nachwuchs auf dem See unterwegs ist.
> Und Günther braucht auch mal wieder zuwendung er hat mich bestimmt schon vermisst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323806


Bring ihn was zum Essen mit er freut sich sicher.


----------



## phirania

Apfel und Möhren liegen bereit...


----------



## Tricast

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn von dem Sinnbild für Fäkalien hier kein Gebrauch mehr gemacht wird. Egal ob in Wort und Schrift oder als Smiley empfinde ich es als unangemessen im Ükel!!!! Gerne meinetwegen in den anderen Unterforen aber nicht hier.

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Mir ist es lieber man benutzt fäkale kraftausdrücke wenn es angezeigt ist als das man inflationär einen pixelhaufen auslegt, insofern d'accord


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gedacht. Ein anderes Wort für Schneider. Aber wodurch wird es abgeleitet?





Tricast schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls Angel um des Angelns willen und nicht um etwas auf dem Teller zu haben. Bei mir muß sich auch nicht der Vereinsbeitrag rentieren! Wir angeln aus Spaß an der Freud! Und wenn mal ein Fisch mitgenommen wird um in der Pfanne zu landen ist es eben so, aber kein muß. Wir sind ja keine Nebenerwerbsfischer.Denn als Nebenerwerbsfischer hätten wir auch ganz anderes Gerät und keine liebevoll gepflegten Rollen und Ruten und nicht die ganzen Nubsies. Wir würden uns auch nicht über eine alte DAM Winklepicker freuen (nicht wahr geomas?) oder über eine Pin und ihren seidenweichen Lauf. Auch würden wir nicht auf die Idee kommen uns mit Schwingpitzen abzumühen und wir würden unseren Lieblingen auch keine Namen geben.
> 
> LG Heinz





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja garnicht, ob es richtig ist, ein ganzes Volk als synonym für Misserfolg und (angedeuteten) Misserfolg in Haftung zu nehmen.
> Andererseits: als kritikloser Bewunderer allen Englischens gehört Franzosenärgern natürlich zum Programm. (Neulich war ich mit Mrs. Minimax beim Franzosen und habe Portwein als Aperitiv bestellt, um lauthals über die heldenhafte Verteidigung Portugals durch Wellington schwadronieren zu können. Eine (sehr leckere) Boudin als Hauptgericht war dann Vorwand in Kellnerhörweite zu betonen, das die toughness der Fremdenlegion hauptsächlich auf der Tatsache beruht, das sie aus, nun ja, Fremden bestünde. Ich wollte dann mit Trafalgar weitermachen, aber dann hat die Missus mich gestoppt).


Ich finde den Begriff viel weniger negativ besetzt, denn liebevoll. Ich habe keinen belästigt, nicht mal einen Fisch, ich war mir selbst genug und habe genossen, was es zu genießen gab. So wie es war, war es gut.

Es passiert mir nicht selten, dass ich am Wasser erst mal mein eigentliches Vorhaben für eine Zeit vergesse, nur sitze und genieße. Unter dem Strich ist es ja auch wirklich einerlei, was man aus dem Wasser zieht. Ob es nun ein Fisch, oder tiefes Wohlbefinden ist, spielt keine so große Rolle. Hauptsache es hebert das Wohlgefühl der Seele. Mögen die Rennfahrer die Rennen gewinnen - ich bin keiner mehr von ihnen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Gerade beim Chef gesessen, die Stimmung war... sagen wir angespannt. Und während wir uns da belauern steigt der Geruch von Karpfenschleim in meine Nase. Scheinbar war das Hemd seit dem 30.4. noch nicht in der Wäsche und hing nur zum trocknen auf dem Bügel. 
Ich hoffe der animalische Geruch hat meine Argumentation untermauert. Man man man el Potto...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade beim Chef gesessen, die Stimmung war... sagen wir angespannt. Und während wir uns da belauern steigt der Geruch von Karpfenschleim in meine Nase. Scheinbar war das Hemd seit dem 30.4. noch nicht in der Wäsche und hing nur zum trocknen auf dem Bügel.
> Ich hoffe der animalische Geruch hat meine Argumentation untermauert. Man man man el Potto...


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade beim Chef gesessen, die Stimmung war... sagen wir angespannt. Und während wir uns da belauern steigt der Geruch von Karpfenschleim in meine Nase. Scheinbar war das Hemd seit dem 30.4. noch nicht in der Wäsche und hing nur zum trocknen auf dem Bügel.
> Ich hoffe der animalische Geruch hat meine Argumentation untermauert. Man man man el Potto...


Vielleicht konntes du ja deinen Chef fürs angel begeistern.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht konntes du ja deinen Chef fürs angel begeistern.



Wie war noch das Motto? „Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt”...


----------



## Hering 58

Meine Lieblings Angel Serie.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und Franzosen!

Hier am Flüsschen geht momentan nicht viel.
Die Plötzen und Brachsen laichen und die Döbel haben bei dem wechselhaften Wetter anscheinend auch nicht recht Appetit.

Trotzdem gab es paar wenige Bisse und zu einem Mittvierziger Döbel gesellten sich noch eine Rotfeder, zwei Minibarsche und ein 40er Aland(siehe IG).


----------



## geomas

^ herzliches Petri, lieber Prof! 

Ich hab Freitag Zeit und hoffe auf angenehmes Wetter. Hab ja ein Shelter, könnte trotzdem Sonne und Temperaturen im Bereich von 15-18° auch für die Stimmung gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern und Franzosen!
> 
> Hier am Flüsschen geht momentan nicht viel.
> Die Plötzen und Brachsen laichen und die Döbel haben bei dem wechselhaften Wetter anscheinend auch nicht recht Appetit.
> 
> Trotzdem gab es paar wenige Bisse und zu eine Mittvierziger Döbel gesellten sich noch eine Rotfeder, zwei Minibarsche und eine 40er Aland(siehe IG).


Dieses schöne Flüsschen ist im Durchmesser aber schon ganz beachtlich. Petri Heil. Schöne Fische hast du da gefangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dieses schöne Flüsschen ist im Durchmesser aber schon ganz beachtlich.




Die Stelle ist gerade ein bisschen breiter aber dafür sehr flach.
Könnten fast 25m sein.
Meistens isses eher zw 10 uns 20m breit.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja garnicht, ob es richtig ist, ein ganzes Volk als synonym für Misserfolg und (angedeuteten) Misserfolg in Haftung zu nehmen.



Sehe das ähnlich wie Andal. Es geht ja auch nicht um den Misserfolg, sondern mehr darum, dass man seien Tag in der Natur genossen hat und weder man selbst die Fische, noch die Fische einen belästigt haben, wenn ic das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Nemo

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> 90, 60, 90 gefällt mir besser



Na klar, das sind ja auch die Idealmaße
...für Kochtopffische.
90er Wels, 60er Aal, 90er Hecht


----------



## Kochtopf

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Na klar, das sind ja auch die Idealmaße
> ...für Kochtopffische.
> 90er Wels, 60er Aal, 90er Hecht


Tausche aal und Hecht und ich bin dabei (bei kleineren Hechten sind die Gräten nicht so nervig, deswegen wird in osteuropäischen Kochbüchern immer zu hechten um die 50cm - 60cm geraten)

Davon ab sind Döbel, Aal und Gründling Kochtopffische, so!


----------



## Professor Tinca

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> 90er Wels, 60er Aal, 90er Hecht



Falsch!

90er Döbel, 60er Plötz, 90er Brassen !

Wir sind hier im Ükel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> 90er Döbel, *60er Plötz*, 90 Brassen !


Zum letzten Mal das war ein Aland!


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Nemo

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tausche aal und Hecht und ich bin dabei (bei kleineren Hechten sind die Gräten nicht so nervig, deswegen wird in osteuropäischen Kochbüchern immer zu hechten um die 50cm - 60cm geraten)
> 
> Davon ab sind Döbel, Aal und Gründling Kochtopffische, so!



Wer einen Hecht nicht grätenfrei filetieren kann, sollte sich mal informieren . Lohnt sich! Gibt schöne Anleitungen bei Youtube.


----------



## Kochtopf

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Wer einen Hecht nicht grätenfrei filetieren kann, sollte sich mal informieren . Lohnt sich! Gibt schöne Anleitungen bei Youtube.


Ich ess lieber Fritten


----------



## Andal

Wenn man einen Hecht grätenfrei filetiert, was grundsätzlich auch nicht schwer ist, hat man halt leider auch viel Abschnitte und Fleischverluste. Ich hab da meine Grätenpinzette neben dem Teller. Fisch ißt man auch nicht hastig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Fischstäbchengeneration schon.


----------



## Nemo

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Hecht grätenfrei filetiert, was grundsätzlich auch nicht schwer ist, hat man halt leider auch viel Abschnitte und Fleischverluste. Ich hab da meine Grätenpinzette neben dem Teller. Fisch ißt man auch nicht hastig.


 
Stimmt, aber aus den Resten lässt sich dann lecker Suppe machen und alles ist verwertet.


----------



## Hecht100+

Durch den Fleischwolf und dann Fischfrikadellen oder Hechtklöschen, was anderes machen die Berufsfischer auch nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Reste bekommt das hundemädchen. Hechtkarkasse, hmmmmmmm...

Nebenbei hat der getrocknete welskopf für schreckliche verstopfung gesorgt, ich war letzt Nacht drauf und dran in die Tierklinik zu fahren. Der nächste Kopf wird eingeteilt


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Hecht grätenfrei filetiert, was grundsätzlich auch nicht schwer ist, hat man halt leider auch viel Abschnitte und Fleischverluste. Ich hab da meine Grätenpinzette neben dem Teller. Fisch ißt man auch nicht hastig.



Es gibt tatsächlich auch ne Variante, wie man das ganze Filet nutzen kann und wirklich nur das bisschen Fleisch wegschmeißt, das zwischen den beiden oberen Y-Enden der Gräten sitzt. Dauert natürlich 2 Minuten, aber man hat ein komplettes, ungestückeltes Filet.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Durch den Fleischwolf und dann Fischfrikadellen oder Hechtklöschen, was anderes machen die Berufsfischer auch nicht.


Die haben aber auch deutlich mehr Masse am Start, als ich mir hin und wieder mitnehme.


----------



## Hecht100+

Selbst an einem 100er sitz soviel dran, dass  du mit den Frikadellen wochenlang auskommst. Obwohl, ich ziehe ihn in Currysoße vor wegen des Geschmackes.


----------



## Tobias85

Hier ist eine Anleitung, wie man sie Y-Gräten wunderbar rausbekommt. Ich bin nicht so der Filetiermeister, aber nach der Anleitung ha ich das trotzdem ganz gut hinbekommen beim ersten mal.

http://www.fisch-quelle.de/fischerzunft/fischerzunft/Hechtfilet.pdf


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht is mir einfach zu drüsch.
Mir rutschen die deshalb immer ins Wasser zurück


----------



## Andal

Bei den wenigen Süßwasserfischen, die den Weg auf meinen Teller finden, ist es müßig. 

Ich  mag sehr gerne pochierten, gedämpften, gekochten Fisch und da zupft es sich recht einfach.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Wie unser Freund Hans Müller schon immer sagte: Angeln kann man nicht lernen, Angeln muß man können. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Habt Ihr euch verlaufen bei den letzten Beiträgen? Gehört das nicht eher in die Rubrik Fischrezepte und Räuchern?

Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Gelegentliche kleine Schlenker sind doch in Ordnung, wenn sie sich im Gespräch grade so ergeben. Außerdem ging es ja quasi darum, den Fraßfeind unserer geliebten Friedfische zu dezimieren, also indirekt doch ükelrelevant


----------



## Nemo

Tricast schrieb:


> Habt Ihr euch verlaufen bei den letzten Beiträgen? Gehört das nicht eher in die Rubrik Fischrezepte und Räuchern?
> 
> Heinz


Ich bekenne mich schuldig, das verursacht zu haben. Habe mich mal wieder von Idealmaßen verführen lassen.


----------



## Xianeli

Kenne die Probleme mit Gräten garnicht.... gibts bei Räucherlachs nicht


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern und Franzosen!
> 
> Hier am Flüsschen geht momentan nicht viel.
> Die Plötzen und Brachsen laichen und die Döbel haben bei dem wechselhaften Wetter anscheinend auch nicht recht Appetit.
> 
> Trotzdem gab es paar wenige Bisse und zu einem Mittvierziger Döbel gesellten sich noch eine Rotfeder, zwei Minibarsche und ein 40er Aland(siehe IG).




Dickes Petri


----------



## phirania

Am See gibt es reichlich Nachwuchs...


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Stelle ist gerade ein bisschen breiter aber dafür sehr flach.
> Könnten fast 25m sein.
> Meistens isses eher zw 10 uns 20m breit.


Dann ist die Bezeichnung "Flüsschen" aber schon untertrieben. Sieht aber sehr einladend aus. 
Unser Bacherl, die Warme kann ich als Flüsschen bezeichnen. An manchen Stellen könnte ich mit Anlauf drüber springen. Allerdings würde ich mir dabei die Knochen brechen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

So liebe Ükler. Lest noch recht viel in diesem schnell voranschreitenden Thread. Ich lege mich jetzt schlafen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Zurück im Lande! Danke für die mitfühlenden Worte. Natürlich hat Bornholm sehr viel mehr zu bieten, als „nur" 140 wunderschöne Küstenkilometer. Vier Tage haben wir die Insel erkundet, uns durch die vielen Räuchereien geschlemmt und von windgeschützten Stellen aus auf Meer geschaut. Und unser Hund Ferdinand hat seine Leidenschaft für immer wieder am Strand gefundene Möwenflügel entdeckt. Doch, es war schon schön und geregnet hat es auch nicht. Aber die bitterkalten Temperaturen und der stürmische Wind. An Angeln war definitiv nicht zu denken. Dazu kam, dass unser Ferienhaus nur in den Schlafzimmern über je eine energiefressende E-Heizung verfügte. Ein Kamin gab es nicht und die Klimaanlage ist offenkundig eher zum Runterkühlen im Sommer, als zum Heizen in einem saukalten Mai gedacht. So haben wir morgens bei ungefähr 8 Grad Zimmertemperatur gefrühstückt. Ein glücklicher Urlaub braucht auch etwas Wärme, finde ich. Am zweiten Tag stellten sich bei mir bereits Halsschmerz und Husten ein. Und Mrs. Wuemmehunter war auch nicht wirklich glücklich über die Kühlschrank-Temperaturen im Ferienhaus. 
Besonders sehenswert war übrigens der Hafen von Tein im Norden der Insel. Dort war einige Tage zuvor das weltweit größte Trolling-Event zu Ende gegangen. 420 Boote haben bei dem Live im dänischen Fernsehen übertragenen Lachsangeln teilgenommen. Was da noch Tage später im Hafen an Booten lag, war schon der Hammer, aber, wie ich finde, auch völlig überzogen.  Die wenigen gefangenen Lachse, rund 500 sollen zum Wiegen gebracht worden sein (was bei 420 hochgezüchteten Booten mit 300 PS am Spiegel nicht wirklich viel ist). Der schwerste Fisch wog 19,8 kg und hat dem glücklichen Angler rund 13.000 Euro Siegprämie gebracht. 
Gestern war dann für uns Schluß mit bibbern. Wir sind über Ystad, Kopenhagen und Fehmarn zurück gefahren. Natürlich haben wir auf Fehmarn einen mehrstündigen Stopp eingelegt und ich konnte endlich die Spinnrute montieren und in die Watbüx schlüpfen. Für ne Meerforelle hat es leider auch dort nicht gereicht, dafür gab es einige stramme Hornhechte.  
Eine Anmerkung zur Schneiderdiskussion: Der Begriff Schneider oder auch Snitjer geht auf den Sensenmann im Mittelalter zurück. Der Schneider ist heute negatives Sinnbild für vieles. Das sind wir erfolglosen Angler nicht die einzigen, wie hier im Ükel auch berichtet wurde. Aber auch Redewendungen wie „Herein, wenns kein Schneider ist", haben ihren Ursprung im nicht gerade willkommenen Sensenmann oder Schneider. Warum der Sensenmann, der ja eigentlich für die lebenserhaltene Ernte des Getreides mit seiner Sense stand, zum Todesbringer wurde, kann ich leider nicht beantworten. Es ist allerdings eine Frage, die sicherlich mal eine Recherche lohnen würde. 
So, nachher werde ich mir einen halben Liter Maden besorgen und spätesten morgen mit der geliebten Feederrute an die Weser fahren.


----------



## Minimax

Gunmorjen, Jungs,

und gleich erstmal ein Petri nach Nordost an den Prof @Professor Tinca schön das Du gefangen hast und kein Schneider warst- oder Franzose @Andal- mit der Erklärung geh ich sofort mit, dann betont´s ja eher die nachgewiesene und erstmal zu erreichende Lebenskunst und Genussfähigkeit unserer Nachbarn und will ihnen nichts Böses, danke für die Erläuterung: Dann lasst uns am Wasser ab und an Franzosen sein, aber bitte nicht zu oft. Und @Wuemmehunter , also das Ausmass der Kälte war mir nicht bewusst. Einen regnerisch-kalten Urlaub durchstehen ist eine Sache, aber wenn das muckelige Ferienhaus ein Iglu ist, dann packt der kluge Mann seine Koffer!
Und der Forderung unseres Nestors Tricast schliesse ich mich an: 





Tricast schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn von dem Sinnbild für Fäkalien hier kein Gebrauch mehr gemacht wird.


Gestern gings für mich auch ans Wasser, und auch wenns mit dem Zielfisch nichts gewesen ist, gabs Güstern, Brassen und wirklich ungewöhnlich schöne Rotfedern (Power of Curry!), diese an freier Leine an einer sehr idyllischen Stelle, die eigentlich sehr johnnyverdächtig war. Na egal, die herrlichen kleinen Fische haben ein wahres Kämpferherz.

Mal ehrlich: Das schreit doch nach Döbel: Immerhin wars eine spannende Angelei, windgeschützt unter lauschigem Blätterdach mit einzwei wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen..






hg
Minimax


----------



## Racklinger

So ich melde mich auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Allerdings bin ich nicht zum mitlesen gekommen und die letzten 30 Seiten hab ich jetzt doch nicht nachgelesen 
Dass Anfischen war nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie gehofft, aber durch den Wettersturz auf 6 Grad war dass Losglück doch sehr entscheidend. Aber mit 2 schönen Spieglern und einem 6. Platz kann ich leben Ansonsten kein einziger Zupfer . 
Und von der neuen Schnur auf meiner Rolle (Tubertini Navy blue) bin ich schwer begeistert. Das werfen ging ohne Probleme (Hab sogar ganz ordentlich den Platz getroffen, aber da heißt es üben, üben, üben ), keine Vertüdelungen

soooo in zwei oder drei Wochen geht´s erst wieder raus, schauen wir mal... weiss nur noch nicht ob wieder ans Altwasser oder vielleicht doch mal an die Donau ranwagen….

In dem Sinne, Petri an alle


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein lauschiges Plötzchen ähhhh... Plätzchen @Minimax ! 

Da könnte es mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein lauschiges Plötzchen ähhhh... Plätzchen @Minimax !
> 
> Da könnte es mir auch gefallen.



Ja, nicht wahr? Der Platz wird mich wieder sehen. Erstaunlich, das es so behagliche kleine Ansitzhöhlen gibt, die nicht von Brombeeren, Knöterichvorhängen, eingerankten Totästen zugewuchert sind. Wäre ich nicht so ein vorbildlicher gesetzestreuer Naturfreund, würde ich fast behaupten das man solche Stellen mit dem beherzten Einsatz einer diskret mitgeführten Gartenschere leicht selbst schaffen könnte.. hust hust.. 
Ich hatte wenig Zeit, und fuer Trotting ist die Stelle nichts, aber man könnte überlegen stromauf in Richtung Bruecke mal die Bogentrick Methode auszuprobieren, und stromab, wo sich ein riesiges ufernahes Mangrovengebüsch befindet, mit dem linkledger was leckeres unter das Blätterdach treiben zu lassen...


----------



## Hering 58

Super Foto Kalle.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Gunmorjen, Jungs,
> 
> und gleich erstmal ein Petri nach Nordost an den Prof @Professor Tinca schön das Du gefangen hast und kein Schneider warst- oder Franzose @Andal- mit der Erklärung geh ich sofort mit, dann betont´s ja eher die nachgewiesene und erstmal zu erreichende Lebenskunst und Genussfähigkeit unserer Nachbarn und will ihnen nichts Böses, danke für die Erläuterung: Dann lasst uns am Wasser ab und an Franzosen sein, aber bitte nicht zu oft. Und @Wuemmehunter , also das Ausmass der Kälte war mir nicht bewusst. Einen regnerisch-kalten Urlaub durchstehen ist eine Sache, aber wenn das muckelige Ferienhaus ein Iglu ist, dann packt der kluge Mann seine Koffer!
> Und der Forderung unseres Nestors Tricast schliesse ich mich an:
> Gestern gings für mich auch ans Wasser, und auch wenns mit dem Zielfisch nichts gewesen ist, gabs Güstern, Brassen und wirklich ungewöhnlich schöne Rotfedern (Power of Curry!), diese an freier Leine an einer sehr idyllischen Stelle, die eigentlich sehr johnnyverdächtig war. Na egal, die herrlichen kleinen Fische haben ein wahres Kämpferherz.
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Das schreit doch nach Döbel: Immerhin wars eine spannende Angelei, windgeschützt unter lauschigem Blätterdach mit einzwei wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Ein lauschiges Angel Plätzchen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, nicht wahr? Der Platz wird mich wieder sehen. Erstaunlich, das es so behagliche kleine Ansitzhöhlen gibt, die nicht von Brombeeren, Knöterichvorhängen, eingerankten Totästen zugewuchert sind. Wäre ich nicht so ein vorbildlicher gesetzestreuer Naturfreund, würde ich fast behaupten das man solche Stellen mit dem beherzten Einsatz einer diskret mitgeführten Gartenschere leicht selbst schaffen könnte.. hust hust..
> Ich hatte wenig Zeit, und fuer Trotting ist die Stelle nichts, aber man könnte überlegen stromauf in Richtung Bruecke mal die Bogentrick Methode auszuprobieren, und stromab, wo sich ein riesiges ufernahes Mangrovengebüsch befindet, mit dem linkledger was leckeres unter das Blätterdach treiben zu lassen...



Bitte, bitte.....auf der vortrefflichen Jagt auf exquisites Schuppenwild sollten wir uns keine ordinären Vorteile verschaffen...."aug um aug....durch Brombeergestrüpp abgeschabte Hautschuppe um Schuppe


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> und stromab, wo sich ein riesiges ufernahes Mangrovengebüsch befindet, mit dem linkledger was leckeres unter das Blätterdach treiben zu lassen...



DAS klingt doch mal nach einer richtig, richtig Döbelverdächtigen Stelle.  Ist die kleine Schneise die neue Stelle, an der du neulich schon soviele Döbel fangen konntest?

Und Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, nicht wahr? Der Platz wird mich wieder sehen. Erstaunlich, das es so behagliche kleine Ansitzhöhlen gibt, die nicht von Brombeeren, Knöterichvorhängen, eingerankten Totästen zugewuchert sind. Wäre ich nicht so ein vorbildlicher gesetzestreuer Naturfreund, würde ich fast behaupten das man solche Stellen mit dem beherzten Einsatz einer diskret mitgeführten Gartenschere leicht selbst schaffen könnte.. hust hust..
> Ich hatte wenig Zeit, und fuer Trotting ist die Stelle nichts, aber man könnte überlegen stromauf in Richtung Bruecke mal die Bogentrick Methode auszuprobieren, und stromab, wo sich ein riesiges ufernahes Mangrovengebüsch befindet, mit dem linkledger was leckeres unter das Blätterdach treiben zu lassen...


Auch gesetzestreuen Naturfreunden steht es zu, hier und da mal behutsam Hand anzulegen. Muss ja kei  brachialer Kahlschlag werden.


----------



## Minimax

Nein, die döbelhaltige Stelle ist woanders- und lieferte launischerweise gestern nur Riesengüstern und Brassen: offenbar hab ich's dort mit meiner Tuliperei übertrieben und die Selektivität des Köders zerstört, das Curry tat ein Übriges.
Die kleine laubhüttenstelle ist bisher Döbellos, vom Spähen auf der Brücke und früheren Fängen stromabwärts ist ihre Anwesenheit allerdings bewiesen.
In einer bitter kalten Nacht vor einigen Jahren fing ich dort meine erste und einzige Quappe, aber auf Ansage. Freilich zeigte das Flüsschen da sein anderes Gesicht, in den gurgelnden und rauschenden eiseskalten Fluten wurd mein 2oz Blei umhergewirbelt, als wär's ein Stickfloat. Nun habe ich Mühe, ein 2aa Link Ledger unter die Büsche treiben zu lassen. 
Ein Besuch mit liquibread und ner appetitlichen Flocke könnt vielleicht so manches Geheimnis offenbaren. Ein kleiner, langsam sinkender Spirolino am Paternoster würde den Transport regeln... und dann aufgepasst wie ein Fuchs auf jede Bewegung der Schnur!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir ist heute recht starker Wind(Böen bis 45kmh).
Deshalb nur ein kurzer Trip ans Flüsschen......

An eine vernünftige Bissanzeige mit Bibberspitze war gar nicht zu denken. Die ganze Rute wedelte wie ein Fähnchen im Wind.

Zwei Plötzen ließen sich überreden und dann hatte ich die Nase voll.


----------



## feederbrassen

Schöne Fische Professore und das Flüsschen gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Eher gemächliche Strömung oder täuscht das auf den Bildern?
Auf einem Bild sieht man schön das da ordentlich Wind drauf steht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja die Strömung ist eher gemächlich sonst.

Heute mit Starkwind stromab schon um einiges schneller.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wie tief ist es im Schnitt da und wie schwer muss man fischen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Professor. Schöne Fische, schöner Fluss und Respekt, dass Du bei den Bedingungen losziehst. So gemütlich ist es ja nicht, im Wind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wie tief ist es im Schnitt da und wie schwer muss man fischen?




Seit letztem Sommer leider nur noch 50 - 80cm durchschnittlich.

Einige wenige Stellen auch mal knapp über nen Meter.

Es fehlen mindestens 50cm Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Petri @Professor Tinca , schöner Fluss, aber da muss man erstmal Strukturen finden- und bei Kälte und Wind ganz sicher ein Ort für die Harten. Da hat die Kalte Böe ja unendlich viel Platz um Anlauf zu nehmen..


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Seit letzten Sommer leider nur noch 50 - 80cm durchschnittlich.
> 
> Einige wenige Stellen auch mal knapp über nen Meter.
> 
> Es fehlen mindestens 50cm!


Wo man hingucket. Überall fehlt Wasser. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es in den letzten Monaten viel zu wenig geregnet hat. Mal sehen was in nächster Zeit dazu kommt. Was das betrifft bin ich Skeptisch. Petri Heil.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri Professor. Schöne Fische, schöner Fluss und Respekt, dass Du bei den Bedingungen losziehst. So gemütlich ist es ja nicht, im Wind.


Ich sehe das genauso. @Professor Tinca ist schon einer von den Harten. Mein Ding wäre es nicht, bei solchen Bedingungen zu angeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Seit letztem Sommer leider nur noch 50 - 80cm durchschnittlich.
> 
> Einige wenige Stellen auch mal knapp über nen Meter.
> 
> Es fehlen mindestens 50cm Wasser.


Ui das ist wenig. 
Es fehlt überall an Wasser.
Das wird auch wohl noch dauern, wenn nicht sogar wieder eine Dürre ansteht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri @Professor Tinca , schöner Fluss, aber da muss man erstmal Strukturen finden- und bei Kälte und Wind ganz sicher ein Ort für die Harten. Da hat die Kalte Böe ja unendlich viel Platz um Anlauf zu nehmen..




Jupp. Hier ist viel Platz.
Wiesen, Felder.......und Windwindwind.....


----------



## Minimax

Ich muss aber sagen, das ist natürlich nur eine Impression, dass es meinem Flüsschen nicht an Wasser mangelt zur Zeit. Und auch der Forellenbach den ich vor ein paar Wochen bescuhte, war hoch und trüb. Aber wie gesagt, bei diesen Kleingewässern will das nichts heissen.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Hier ist viel Platz.
> Wiesen, Felder.......und Windwindwind.....



AUf der anderen Seite: Der Himmel muss ein grandioses Schauspiel bieten. Ich bin als Zugezogener Westfale (und da ist alles zugezogen, vor allem der Himmel) immer wieder aufs neue von dem herrlichen Schauspiel, das der Brandburger Himmel bietet, begeistert, das jagende Spiel der Wolken, die unendlichen Schattierungen und die Flecken von Licht und Schatten auf den Äckern und Wiesen laden zum Träumen ein. Solche Romantizismen werden natürlich ganz schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt, kehrt man in einer Landgaststätte ein..​


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Fulle ist 30cm unterm jahresmittel aber das ändert sich schnell


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> immer wieder aufs neue von dem herrlichen Schauspiel, das der Brandburger Himmel bietet, begeistert, das jagende Spiel der Wolken, die unendlichen Schattierungen und die Flecken von Licht und Schatten auf den Äckern und Wiesen laden zum Träumen ein.



Da hab ich was für den Fan.
Moment mal.......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wolken, Wind und Sonne


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wolken Wind und Heu


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mehr davon


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wolken Wind und nahendes Unwetter


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und da hinten mittendrin fließt "mein" Flüsschen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das deutsche kansas


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Mit den wilden "Wiesendöbeln".


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute recht starker Wind(Böen bis 45kmh).
> Deshalb nur ein kurzer Trip ans Flüsschen......
> 
> An eine vernünftige Bissanzeige mit Bibberspitze war gar nicht zu denken. Die ganze Rute wedelte wie ein Fähnchen im Wind.
> 
> Zwei Plötzen ließen sich überreden und dann hatte ich die Nase voll.


Petri Professor Schöne Fische und das Flüsschen gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca vielen Dank für die Schönen Kansas-Bilder.
Sooo, schöne Dinge sind per Post gekommen: Die 2oz Schraubspitzen, um mir die Bisse anzuzeigen die ich nicht kriege. Und der Drennan Kescherkopf nebst Teleskopstange um die Fische zu landen, die nicht am Haken hängen...
Und unanglerisch habe ich eine DVD mit "The Whisperer in Darkness" erhalten, einem recht seltenen Schwarzweiss Horrorfilm nach einer Geschichte meines Lieblings Weird Fiction Autoren. Die werde ich mir gleich genüßlich anschauen.. freu..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Und unanglerisch habe ich eine DVD mit "The Whisperer in Darkness" erhalten, einem recht seltenen Schwarzweiss Horrorfilm nach einer Geschichte meines Lieblings Weird Fiction Autoren. Die werde ich mir gleich genüßlich anschauen.. freu..


Und da kommst du mir mit lovecraft prachtbänden...wenn du  nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest würde  ich mich mit ner Kiste Bier bei dir einladen und in meine süßlichen Rauchwolken fremdartigen Schrecken ge iessen


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Professor!

Bei mir kamen heute 500g Guarkernmehl an - ich wollte mich mal ein wenig an selbstgemachten Dips versuchen. @Minimax: Sbirolino am Paternoster - was ist denn da der Vorteil gegenüber ein paar Schroten?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und da kommst du mir mit lovecraft prachtbänden...wenn du  nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest würde  ich mich mit ner Kiste Bier bei dir einladen und in meine süßlichen Rauchwolken fremdartigen Schrecken ge iessen



Ach lieber Freund, die Alten Götter haben es gut eingerichtet, das wir so fern voneinander sind: Da wir ja, wie hinlänglich bewiesen, ein und dieselbe Person sind, könnte zuviel Nähe einen Riss im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum bewirken, der die Welt, wie wir sie kennen, einsaugen und in seltsame, schreckenerregende Parodien eines unheiligen Paralleluniversums krümmen könnte. Man stelle sich Andal-Döbel-Hybriden vor, die schmelzend auf kreischenden Bäumen mit dem Gesicht von Geomas sitzen, in einer Ebene aus Milliarden stecknadelkopfgrossen Tobsen85-Köpfen..beschienen vom kränklichen Licht einer schwarzen Sonne mit dem Antlitz von Fantastic, verdunkelt von einem blutigen Schleimregen in dessen Tropfen sich der Prof spiegelt... Wollen wir das?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach lieber Freund, die Alten Götter haben es gut eingerichtet, das wir so fern voneinander sind: Da wir ja, wie hinlänglich bewiesen, ein und dieselbe Person sind, könnte zuviel Nähe einen Riss im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum bewirken, der die Welt, wie wir sie kennen, einsaugen und in seltsame, schreckenerregende Parodien eines unheiligen Paralleluniversums krümmen könnte. Man stelle sich Andal-Döbel-Hybriden vor, die schmelzend auf kreischenden Bäumen mit dem Gesicht von Geomas sitzen, in einer Ebene aus Milliarden stecknadelkopfgrossen Tobsen85-Köpfen..beschienen vom kränklichen Licht einer schwarzen Sonne mit dem Antlitz von Fantastic, verdunkelt von einem blutigen Schleimregen in dessen Tropfen sich der Prof spiegelt... Wollen wir das?


Klingt für mich nach einer alternativen zum Büro morgen - also ich würde es drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax: Sbirolino am Paternoster - was ist denn da der Vorteil gegenüber ein paar Schroten?



Vermutlich gar keiner, aber: Ich dacht mir, der Voluminöse, aber quasi gewichtslose Körper wird von der schwachen Strömung ein bisschen weiter mitgenommen als die dichten schnellsimkenden Schrote (Wir Srechen über proppere Ketten aus AA oder SSGs). Und den Spiro einfach auf die Schnur fädeln wär zu einfach, lieber modde ich Ihn als eines von verschiedenen Payloads die ich auf meinen Laufperlenkarabiner klinken kann, wie ne Bomb, oder nen Linklescher oder nen Körbchen.
Ausserdem hielt ich das ganze für ne famose, quirkige Idee.  Immerhin hat das A-Team nen Panzer geflogen!

EDIT:


Kochtopf schrieb:


> - also ich würde es drauf ankommen lassen


Ich- ich liebe Dich,


----------



## exil-dithschi

nabend werte werte gemeinde, wärme mich gerade mit einem teller linsensuppe und einem eisgekühltem schloss export auf.
heute war für mich der erste mai.
das anangeln am ersten mai hab' ich mir wohlweislich geklemmt.
das einst schöne gewässer, eine moorkuhle, ist mittlerweile ein puff.
früher gab's dort hechte, schleien, karauschen, aale und knallerrotaugen.
dann kamen die karpfen und natürlich die unvermeidlichen regenbogner.
zu allem überfluss sind seit ca. vier/fünf jahren auch noch katzenwelse dazu gekommen.
tinca hab ich seitdem auch nicht mehr gesehen.
köderfische fangen daher unbedingt erst in der reihenfolge erst die stippe klar machen und dann erst anfüttern, früher war es andersrum kein thema.
gut, die ersten rotaugen stellten sich auch rasch ein, die laichtrunkenen brassen ebenfalls und ja, mietzi war auch zur stelle.
freund esox sagte immerhin auch noch hallo.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Vermutlich gar keiner, aber: Ich dacht mir, der Voluminöse, aber quasi gewichtslose Körper wird von der schwachen Strömung ein bisschen weiter mitgenommen als die dichten schnellsimkenden Schrote (Wir Srechen über proppere Ketten aus AA oder SSGs). Und den Spiro einfach auf die Schnur fädeln wär zu einfach, lieber modde ich Ihn als eines von verschiedenen Payloads die ich auf meinen Laufperlenkarabiner klinken kann, wie ne Bomb, oder nen Linklescher oder nen Körbchen.
> Ausserdem hielt ich das ganze für ne famose, quirkige Idee.  Immerhin hat das A-Team nen Panzer geflogen!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ich- ich liebe Dich,


... steigt da schon süßlicher Rauch auf?


----------



## Hering 58

Dickes Petri exil-dithschi


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... steigt da schon süßlicher Rauch auf?



Unverschämtheit, hüt er seine Tastatur! Mein Körper ist ein Tempel, vielleicht mal ein Gläschen Portwein zu Weihnachten, husthust… Tatsächlich habe ich eine seltsame Abscheu vor diesem gewissen Raucharoma.
Und die Spiros liegen bei mir im Tacklelager, da könnt ich doch mal ein bisserl damit rumspielen- welches schönere Experimentierfeld als so ein Flüsschen kanns denn geben?  Stone oder Sidley wären garantiert angetan von den Eigenschaften dieser seltsamen Glaskörper.

@exil-dithschi Auch von mir ein Petri zum verspäteten, aber dafür umso bunteren 1.Mai Korb!


----------



## Kochtopf

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> nabend werte werte gemeinde, wärme mich gerade mit einem teller linsensuppe und ein eisgekühltem schloss export auf.
> heute war für mich der erste mai.
> das anangeln am ersten mai hab' ich mir wohlweislich geklemmt.
> das einst schöne gewässer, eine moorkuhle, ist mittlerweile ein puff.
> früher gab's dort hechte, schleien, karauschen, aale und knallerrotaugen.
> dann kamen die karpfen und natürlich die unvermeidlichen regenbogner.
> zu allem überfluss sind seit ca. vier/fünf jahren auch noch katzenwelse dazu gekommen.
> tinca hab ich seitdem auch nicht mehr gesehen.
> köderfische fangen daher unbedingt erst in der reihenfolge erst die stippe klar machen und dann erst anfüttern, früher war es andersrum kein thema.
> gut, die ersten rotaugen stellten sich auch rasch ein, die laichtrunkenen brassen ebenfalls und ja, mietzi war auch zur stelle.
> freund esox sagte immerhin auch noch hallo.


Schade dass das Gewässer zerwirtschaftet wurde aber dennoch hast du das Maximum rausgeholt. Wie sind die zwergwelse da reingekommen?
Petri Heil!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Unverschämtheit, hüt er seine Tastatur! Mein Körper ist ein Tempel, vielleicht mal ein Gläschen Portwein zu Weihnachten, husthust… Tatsächlich habe ich eine seltsame Abscheu vor diesem gewissen Raucharoma.
> Und die Spiros liegen bei mir im Tacklelager, da könnt ich doch mal ein bisserl damit rumspielen- welches schönere Experimentierfeld als so ein Flüsschen kanns denn geben?  Stone oder Sidley wären garantiert angetan von den Eigenschaften dieser seltsamen Glaskörper.
> 
> @exil-dithschi Auch von mir ein Petri zum verspäteten, aber dafür umso bunteren 1.Mai Korb!


Also Sidley mit großer Sicherheit! Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Warum hat er eigentlich nicht mit Spiro gefischt? Die hat doch zu seiner besten Zeit auch schon gegeben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@exil-dithschi: Pardon, auch von mir natürlich ein herzliches Petri! Das ist ja ein bunter Strauß, den Du Dir da zusammengefischt hast.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also Sidley mit großer Sicherheit! Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Warum hat er eigentlich nicht mit Spiro gefischt? Die hat doch zu seiner besten Zeit auch schon gegeben.



Echt? Das wusste ich garnicht- oder waren sie noch nicht erhältlich damals? Andererseits hat der Gute ja auch in typisch englischer Statioverachtung bis zuletzt an einfachen Mitchel 300s festgehalten. Kannst Du kurz was zur Chronologie der Sbiros schreiben, wäre sehr interessant!


----------



## exil-dithschi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie sind die zwergwelse da reingekommen?


 die haben irgendwelche spaßvögel mal da ausgesetzt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Die Chronologie des Spirolinos werde ich mal recherchieren. Aber als Sidley sich 1978 entschieden hat, sein Dasein als Vollzeitangler zu fristen, sollten zumindest die Italiener ihre Bombardons schon in die Gewässer gefeuert haben. Werde mal den Grand Signore von Colmic, Vincenzo Natale, kontaktieren. Der wird es wissen.


----------



## Minimax

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax: Die Chronologie des Spirolinos werde ich mal recherchieren. Aber als Sidley sich 1978 entschieden hat, sein Dasein als Vollzeitangler zu fristen, sollten zumindest die Italiener ihre Bombardons schon in die Gewässer gefeuert haben. Werde mal den Grand Signore von Colmic, Vincenzo Natale, kontaktieren. Der wird es wissen.


Ohne Google etc wird es gedauert haben bis die Technik nach England kam denk ich mal


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ohne Google etc wird es gedauert haben bis die Technik nach England kam denk ich mal


Also die Briten haben schon über den Tellerrand geschaut. Fred J. Taylor war beispielsweise mehrere Monate zum Karpfenangeln in den USA und Kanada, und ich meine mich an einen Artikel zu erinnern, in dem es um eine Karpfentour Rod Hutchinsons nach Italien ging. Die britischen Perfektionisten haben schon geschaut, wo sie sich was abschauen, oder, nobler ausgedrückt, dazulernen können. 
Die Anfrage an Vincenzo Natale ist raus!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also die Briten haben schon über den Tellerrand geschaut. Fred J. Taylor war beispielsweise mehrere Monate zum Karpfenangeln in den USA und Kanada



Selbst Bernard Venables -g.w.s.N.- hat ja von Kanada als dem "gelobten Land" des Lachsfischens gesprochen.


----------



## phirania

Man oh man so viel Prosa am Abend....
Erst mal ein dickes Petri an Alle Fänger.
Schöne Fische sind da mal wieder zum Landgang überredet worden.
Auch wunderschöne Bilder von euren Gewässern dabei.
Wird Zeit das ich auch mal wieder zum angeln  komme.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Man oh man so viel Prosa am Abend....
> Erst mal ein dickes Petri an Alle Fänger.
> Schöne Fische sind da mal wieder zum Landgang überredet worden.
> Auch wunderschöne Bilder von euren Gewässern dabei.
> Wird Zeit das ich auch mal wieder zum angeln  komme.


Ist doch noch zu kalt zum Angeln, Kalle.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Und unanglerisch habe ich eine DVD mit "The Whisperer in Darkness" erhalten, einem recht seltenen Schwarzweiss Horrorfilm nach einer Geschichte meines Lieblings Weird Fiction Autoren. Die werde ich mir gleich genüßlich anschauen.. freu..




Ich bin halb durch, ein Meisterwerk.. so respektvoll und behutsam mit dem Stoff umgegangen, solche Sorgfalt und so clever getrickts mit spärlichem Budget (Einfach ne 30er Jahre Story als 30er Jahre Film gemacht, muss man erstmal drauf kommen!): Ein Meisterwerk.  Oh Freunde, könnte ich in der Zeit zurückreisen und die Wege der Welt biegen, ich würde versuchen Herzog und Kinski "Charles Dexter Ward" machen zu lassen... wie Nosferatu, dem vielleicht besten Gruselfilm evvahh... in epischer Breite, mit Kostümen und allem..Oh was hätten die beiden aus dem Stoff gemacht,,.

Edit: Seltsam, warum besteht mein Post aus einem Link zum Professor?


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein Petri, dtihschi! Schade um den Weiher.




Minimax schrieb:


> Vermutlich gar keiner, aber: Ich dacht mir, der Voluminöse, aber quasi gewichtslose Körper wird von der schwachen Strömung ein bisschen weiter mitgenommen als die dichten schnellsimkenden Schrote (Wir Srechen über proppere Ketten aus AA oder SSGs). Und den Spiro einfach auf die Schnur fädeln wär zu einfach, lieber modde ich Ihn als eines von verschiedenen Payloads die ich auf meinen Laufperlenkarabiner klinken kann, wie ne Bomb, oder nen Linklescher oder nen Körbchen.
> Ausserdem hielt ich das ganze für ne famose, quirkige Idee.  Immerhin hat das A-Team nen Panzer geflogen!



Da hast du wohl recht!  Vor ein paar Wochen/Monaten habe ich bei mir am Bach mal etwas über den Grund rollen sehen. Das Ding entpuppte sich dann als Hühnerei, das irgendwo freiwillig oder unfreiwillig den Weg ins Wasser gefunden haben muss. So ein Hühnerei hat ja schon eine gewisse Größe und Angriffsfläche, hat die ideale Form zum rollen und der nicht sehr tiefe, ziemlich ebene Bach floss auch nicht grade langsam - trotzdem polterte das Ei verhältnismäßig langsam über den Grund. Daher bin ich gespannt, was du berichtest, wenn du das ausprobierst!


----------



## Andal

Bei den ganzen Rolling-Montagen ist vor allem die Schnur der Faktor, der einen am meisten fuchst. Das Ei trudelt ja ungebunden durch den Bach. Da ist keine Leine, die es bremst, auftreiben lässt, oder sonstwie hindert. Da bleibt nix anderes, als für jeden Moment neu zu experimentieren.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein Petri, dtihschi! Schade um den Weiher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da hast du wohl recht!  Vor ein paar Wochen/Monaten habe ich bei mir am Bach mal etwas über den Grund rollen sehen. Das Ding entpuppte sich dann als Hühnerei, das irgendwo freiwillig oder unfreiwillig den Weg ins Wasser gefunden haben muss. So ein Hühnerei hat ja schon eine gewisse Größe und Angriffsfläche, hat die ideale Form zum rollen und der nicht sehr tiefe, ziemlich ebene Bach floss auch nicht grade langsam - trotzdem polterte das Ei verhältnismäßig langsam über den Grund. Daher bin ich gespannt, was du berichtest, wenn du das ausprobierst!



Ich bin perplex- könntest Du über Deinen (respektablen!) naturwissenschaftlichen Schatten springen, könntest du den Hühnereivorfall als episches Garn schildern. Wobei: Neulich trieb ein fast fertiges, liebevoll ausgepolstertes Kleinvogelnest an mir vorbei. Das hat mein Herz schon gerührt..
Zum Fachlichen- wenn Du den Grund nbst Hühnerei sehen kannst an deinem Bächlein, ist das nicht der beste Hinweis für den Einsatz der Flugrute oder freier Leine?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Rolling-Montagen ist vor allem die Schnur der Faktor, der einen am meisten fuchst.  Da bleibt nix anderes, als für jeden Moment neu zu experimentieren.




Es gibt ja die wildesten Methoden dafür. Sinkende Schnur, Schwimmende Schnur, Schnur einfetten zum auftreiben, Schnur mit Spüli behandeln zum sinken, Schnur mit Lehm zum SInken aufrauen- 
Ich mach da Garnichts dran. Man verspackt sich die Rolle mit seltsamen Mittelchen, und im Zweifelsfall hat man dann die Schnur so behandelt, das man auf eine Methode festgelegt ist: Gilt besonders für den Rover.


----------



## Andal

An den meisten Gewässern komme ich mit der Kombi von monofiler Vorschnur, etwa 2m bis doppelte Rutenlänge und geflochtener Hauptschnur. Man bringt das meiste der Schnur aus der Hängergefahr und hat trotzdem nur wenig Auftrieb an der Montage. Ein Allheilmittel ist es aber auch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Wie Du weisst bevorzuge ich monofil durchgebunden. (Esgibt natürlich Ausnahmen) Es ist keine Frage der Effizienz, es ist. simple Faulheit und der Hang zum Einfachen. Ich glaube, das wir alle heute am Markt genau das Fädlein finden, was uns zusagt und unsere Angelei unterstützt.


----------



## Andal

Wäre auch von großem Übel, wenn nicht jeder für sich experimentierte!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wäre auch von großem Übel, wenn nicht jeder für sich experimentierte!



Richtig, und inzwischen glaub ich fast, unsere Fischer sind Dörfler: Klar gibt's Beisszeiten und Ködervorlieben, Jahreskreisläufe, Scheuheitsgrade: Aber die gelten offenbar nur den Teich, oder den Flussabschnitt etc...
Ehrlich gesagt: Vor so einer riesenhaften,  grauen Wasserfläche wie unsere Großen Seen und Ströme bieten, hätt ich Angst; Wo den Köder platzieren, plateaus finden, da lob ich mir meine kleinen Flüsschen und Teiche,


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin perplex- könntest Du über Deinen (respektablen!) naturwissenschaftlichen Schatten springen, könntest du den Hühnereivorfall als episches Garn schildern. Wobei: Neulich trieb ein fast fertiges, liebevoll ausgepolstertes Kleinvogelnest an mir vorbei. Das hat mein Herz schon gerührt..
> Zum Fachlichen- wenn Du den Grund nbst Hühnerei sehen kannst an deinem Bächlein, ist das nicht der beste Hinweis für den Einsatz der Flugrute oder freier Leine?



Das Problem ist weniger der naturwissenschaftliche Schatten, sondern schlicht das mangelnde Talent, mit Worten solch schöne Bilder zu malen, wie ihr es hier immer wieder schafft.  Vielleicht probiere ich es morgen nochmal in schön, jetzt fallen meine Augen fast zu und mein Hals kratzt ganz furchtbar (wehe, das wird jetzt ne Erkältung, ich war eh schon eine Woche nicht am Wasser!).

Zur Flugrute: Der Bach ist im Sommer bis auf einige Rinnen im Kraut komplett zugewuchert und im restlichen Jahr bietet er quasi keine Struktur*, die Fische anziehen könnte. Stell es dir wie einen fließenden, flachen Kanal mit mehr oder weniger plattem Lehmboden vor. In so einem Zimmer würde ich auch nicht wohnen wollen. Aber trotzdem und tatsächlich: Als ich das rollende Ei erspähte, war ich grade dabei, am Bach ein paar Wurfübungen mit der Flugrute zu machen für die anstehende Forellensaison an den anderen Bächen mit mehr Struktur.

*bis eben auf die Kanalunterführung, an der ich so gerne bin


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin liebe Freunde der gepflegten Friedfischangelei,
ich bin ja seit einigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Rutenfutterals von Drennan für zwei montierte Ruten sowie dem 30-Liter-Rucksack aus gleichem Hause.
Während das Futteral tatsächlich um einige Zentimeter länger ist, als das von Korum und ich meine Ruten für den Transport nicht mehr antreten muss, stellt mich der Rucksack vor ein kleines (Luxus)Problem. Bislang wohnen meine Nubsies, die unbedingt jedes Mal mit ans Wasser müssen, in einer Korumbox. Zu der habe ich über die Jahre ein intensives Liebesverhältnis aufgebaut  und sie hat die um ein vielfaches teurere Fox-Box mit ihren vielen kleinen Babyboxen längst aus dem täglichen Gebrauch verdrängt. Nun sind jedoch beide Boxen zu groß für meinen neuen Rucksack, der mich künftig zu meinen kürzeren Ansitzen begleiten wird. Die Innenmaße seines Hauptfaches betragen 22 x 16 x 30 cm. Und dafür benötige ich ein oder zwei Tackleboxen, in denen meine Nubsies künftig wohnen werden. Die Boxen sollten eine kleine Auswahl an Grundbleien, ein längliches Fach für nicht allzu lange Waggler, einige Futterkörbe (nicht gerade in Rattenfallengröße) sowie (ich traue mich fast nicht, es zu sagen) einige Briefchen mit Vorfachhaken fassen. Schere, Kleinteiledöschen, Hakenlöser usw. müssen natürlich auch mit. Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin liebe Freunde der gepflegten Friedfischangelei,
> ich bin ja seit einigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Rutenfutterals von Drennan für zwei montierte Ruten sowie dem 30-Liter-Rucksack aus gleichem Hause.
> Während das Futteral tatsächlich um einige Zentimeter länger ist, als das von Korum und ich meine Ruten für den Transport nicht mehr antreten muss, stellt mich der Rucksack vor ein kleines (Luxus)Problem. Bislang wohnen meine Nubsies, die unbedingt jedes Mal mit ans Wasser müssen, in einer Korumbox. Zu der habe ich über die Jahre ein intensives Liebesverhältnis aufgebaut  und sie hat die um ein vielfaches teurere Fox-Box mit ihren vielen kleinen Babyboxen längst aus dem täglichen Gebrauch verdrängt. Nun sind jedoch beide Boxen zu groß für meinen neuen Rucksack, der mich künftig zu meinen kürzeren Ansitzen begleiten wird. Die Innenmaße seines Hauptfaches betragen 22 x 16 x 30 cm. Und dafür benötige ich ein oder zwei Tackleboxen, in denen meine Nubsies künftig wohnen werden. Die Boxen sollten eine kleine Auswahl an Grundbleien, ein längliches Fach für nicht allzu lange Waggler, einige Futterkörbe (nicht gerade in Rattenfallengröße) sowie (ich traue mich fast nicht, es zu sagen) einige Briefchen mit Vorfachhaken fassen. Schere, Kleinteiledöschen, Hakenlöser usw. müssen natürlich auch mit. Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?



Ich warte gerade auf eine Lieferung der "Greys Prodigy Klip-lok Tackle Base Compact", hatte mich gleich auf dem ersten Blick verliebt. Aber vermutlich wird sie dir mit 32 x 20 x 7 cm ein ticken zu Groß sein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 
Giebelgewässer zu finden ist nicht mal so schwer wenn man weis das ein Besatz vorhanden ist. 
Problem an der Sache ist das selektive Fischen darauf wenn auch brachsen, karpfen etc. mit vorkommen. Ich hab’s noch nicht geschafft diese gezielt zu fangen, die meisten sind immer Beifall beim federn oder karpfenfischen gewesen.
Gute Gewässer haben sich bei mir Altwasser herausgestellt und seit heuer unser Vereinssee. Im Sommer hab ich sie unter den Karpfen gefangen. Komisch ist auch das ich nur die großen an den Haken bekomme und keine kleinen.
Mit groß meine ich 40+ Fische.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter und @Tikey0815 : die Compact-Version der Greys Prodigy Klip-Lok Tackle-Base (wat'n Name!) hab ich seit ein paar Wochen und bin relativ zufrieden. 
Aber Obacht! Die unteren „Schubladen” fassen Dinsmores-Spender, Vorfachbriefchen und derlei Sachen, aber wirklich nur die wenigsten und flachsten Futterkörbe. 
Kann bei Bedarf mal nachmessen. Method-Feeder-„Körbe” passen gut.

Hab einige Restbestände an stark verbilligten Greys-Nubsies aufgekauft, die Mini-Boxen sind schon ganz witzig.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter und @Tikey0815 : die Compact-Version der Greys Prodigy Klip-Lok Tackle-Base (wat'n Name!) hab ich seit ein paar Wochen und bin relativ zufrieden.
> Aber Obacht! Die unteren „Schubladen” fassen Dinsmores-Spender, Vorfachbriefchen und derlei Sachen, aber wirklich nur die wenigsten und flachsten Futterkörbe.
> Kann bei Bedarf mal nachmessen. Method-Feeder-„Körbe” passen gut.
> 
> Hab einige Restbestände an stark verbilligten Greys-Nubsies aufgekauft, die Mini-Boxen sind schon ganz witzig.



Könntest Du mal nachmessen, wie lang die Box ist. Tikey0815 schrieb 32 cm, auf der Greysseite ist von 35 cm die Rede. 35 wird bei mir nicht passen, so lang ist auch die Korum, 31, vielleicht auch 32 könnten passen.


----------



## phirania

Wieder was neues auf dem Markt....
Bestimmt auch sehr gut für Döbel.

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/OCa4T4i4Mwk/...KJDeAE=&rs=AOn4CLCYobIUIVTWN8mqELJ8lAECAMGXDQ


----------



## geomas

^ hab mit mehreren Linealen und Maßbändern gemessen: Länge ca. 31,6cm.
Die Tackle Base Compact ist schon leer relativ schwer. Aber ganz gut gemacht.
Es gibt sie in drei Ausstattungs-Varianten, wenn ich nicht irre. „Fully Loaded” würd ich empfehlen, gibt es mit etwas Suchen für etwa 35€.
edit: knapp 40€

Die nutzbare Innenhöhe der Schubladen unten links und rechts liegt bei ca 24-25mm. Also die meisten meiner kleinen Drennan-Madenkörbe passen, aber zum Beispiel kein kleiner „Kamasan Black-Cap-Madenkorb”. Der kleinste Drennan Gripmesh-Feeder (Mini=15g) paßt nur rein, wenn man ihn auf die Seite dreht und geschickt die Schublade schließt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Das müsste passen. Danke Dir fürs messen! Für Futterkörbe könnte ich mir gegebenenfalls ne eigene Lösung einfallen lassen. Die Box kommt schon mal in die nähere Auswahl.


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Wieder was neues auf dem Markt....
> Bestimmt auch sehr gut für Döbel.
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/OCa4T4i4Mwk/...KJDeAE=&rs=AOn4CLCYobIUIVTWN8mqELJ8lAECAMGXDQ


Popcorn......deren Ernst ? Ernsthaft ? Sorry, aber diese "findigen" Leute versuchen wirklich alles um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.... und das krasse ist, es wird gekauft, gepimtes Popcorn


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Popcorn......deren Ernst ? Ernsthaft ? Sorry, aber diese "findigen" Leute versuchen wirklich alles um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.... und das krasse ist, es wird gekauft, gepimtes Popcorn



Ähm, im Film sagen sie das dieses Popcorn ne Nascherei für Menschen ist- also kein extra Angelpopcorn trotz der grellen Färbung. 
Ich hab vor Jahren mal selber so etwas gekauft um es auszuprobieren, da mir ein Angler den ich am Wasser traf das empfohlen hat, hab es dann aber doch sein lassen.


----------



## geomas

Ich hab mich ja mal der Angelei mit Haribo-Lakritz-Schnecken schuldig gemacht. Hat funktioniert. Wie sicher viele spaßige Versuche auch Fisch bringen können (Gummibärchen oder dieses eklige Schaumstoff-Süß-Zeugs). Wenn die Fischis gerade in „Freßrausch-Stimmung” sind ist der Köder wohl relativ egal.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Popcorn......deren Ernst ? Ernsthaft ? Sorry, aber diese "findigen" Leute versuchen wirklich alles um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.... und das krasse ist, es wird gekauft, gepimtes Popcorn



Mit Normalen Popcorn habe ich schon Karpfen und Döbel gefangen.
Als Oberflächen Köder funst das.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ja mal der Angelei mit Haribo-Lakritz-Schnecken schuldig gemacht. Hat funktioniert. Wie sicher viele spaßige Versuche auch Fisch bringen können (Gummibärchen oder dieses eklige Schaumstoff-Süß-Zeugs). Wenn die Fischis gerade in „Freßrausch-Stimmung” sind ist der Köder wohl relativ egal.


Ich sage es ja immer wieder- kleine Stücke lakritzschnecke sind eine tolle Alternative zum Hanfkorn am Haken wenn man mit Hanf füttert


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sage es ja immer wieder- kleine Stücke lakritzschnecke sind eine tolle Alternative zum Hanfkorn am Haken wenn man mit Hanf füttert



Ich vermute, daß kleine Stücken Lakritz auch ohne Hanf-Fütterung erfolgreich sein können.
Bei meiner damaligen „Aktion” war allerdings Hanf in geringem Maß als Futterbeigabe im Spiel.


----------



## Minimax

Hihihi, also vielleicht imitiert das Lakritzschneckenstückchen ein Hanfkorn, das wiederum möglicherweise eine Kleinstschnecke nachahmt. Jetzt wär es natürlich cool, wenn eine Firma künstliche Lakritzschneckenstückchen herstellen würde!

Die Frage wäre nur, würde man das nun mit künstlichem Hanfaroma, künstlichem Schneckenaroma oder doch lieber mit künstlichem  Lakritzschneckenstückchenaroma behandelt?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre nur, würde man das nun mit künstlichem Hanfaroma, künstlichem Schneckenaroma oder doch lieber mit künstlichem  Lakritzschneckenstückchenaroma behandelt?



42


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hihihi, also vielleicht imitiert das Lakritzschneckenstückchen ein Hanfkorn, das wiederum möglicherweise eine Kleinstschnecke nachahmt.


Genau das wird es sein, die kleinen schwarzen Gummiperlen funktionieren da sicher ähnlich


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau das wird es sein, die kleinen schwarzen Gummiperlen funktionieren da sicher ähnlich



Bei auffällig vielen Fehlbissen würde ich als erstes Manöver sämtliche Gummi-Nubsies (Posenstopper und Perlen und dergleichen) von der Montage entfernen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Bei auffällig vielen Fehlbissen würde ich als erstes Manöver sämtliche Gummi-Nubsies (Posenstopper und Perlen und dergleichen) von der Montage entfernen.


Das ist ziemlich nah vor Häresie junger Mann!


----------



## geomas

^ haha, da meine beiden aktuellen Lieblings-Montagen gänzlich ohne Gummi, Silikon oder Blech (Wirbel, Karabiner) geknüpft sind hab ich nichts zu entfernen und werde zumindest nicht aktiv der schwarzen Magie schuldig.


----------



## Minimax

D. Murray empfiehlt 1977 beim Angeln mit Hanf kleine Stückchen Ventilgummi, die man beim FUtterhanf mitgekocht hat, als haltbare Hakenköder zu verwenden. Mittlerweile gibt es wie ich grade sehe, tatsächlich auch künstliche Hanfkörner.



geomas schrieb:


> ^ haha, da meine beiden aktuellen Lieblings-Montagen gänzlich ohne Gummi, Silikon oder Blech (Wirbel, Karabiner) geknüpft sind



Oha, da werde ich aber hellhörig- würdest Du sie im Detail preisgeben?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ haha, da meine beiden aktuellen Lieblings-Montagen gänzlich ohne Gummi, Silikon oder Blech (Wirbel, Karabiner) geknüpft sind hab ich nichts zu entfernen und werde zumindest nicht aktiv der schwarzen Magie schuldig.


Aber, salopp gesagt, bist du vielleicht deinen Stammtischbrüdern eine Vorstellung der Montagen schuldig? 

Mal was anderes, ich überlege bei Herrn Ali PVA Netz mit Stopfwerkzeug etc zu erwerben. Welche Durchmesser nutzt ihr?
Hintergrund ist, dass es je mach Gewässer ungut ist, wenn der Beutel erstmal auftreibt und womöglich vom Köder fortgetrieben wird. Und bei ø7 Eur für set mit 5m pva netz mache ich glaube Nix falsch


----------



## geomas

#pva - hab das Zeugs von Guru (ca 23mm Durchmesser) und auch einmal No-Name mit 35mm Durchmesser. Mit dem 35mm-Netz gelingen mir auch „kugelförmige Säcke”, mit dem Guru-Mesh längliche Säckchen.

Die Montagen für die leichte Grundangelei sind extrem simpel. Muß ich mal aus dicker Mono knüpfen und fotografieren - beides feste Seitenarmmontagen (= „fixed Paternoster”).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> feste Seitenarmmontagen



Ah, Dankeschön, allet klar!


----------



## Xianeli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade auf eine Lieferung der "Greys Prodigy Klip-lok Tackle Base Compact", hatte mich gleich auf dem ersten Blick verliebt. Aber vermutlich wird sie dir mit 32 x 20 x 7 cm ein ticken zu Groß sein.



Habe die Box in der Non compact Version und kann mir keine andere mehr vorstellen


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> #pva - hab das Zeugs von Guru (ca 23mm Durchmesser) und auch einmal No-Name mit 35mm Durchmesser. Mit dem 35mm-Netz gelingen mir auch „kugelförmige Säcke”, mit dem Guru-Mesh längliche Säckchen.


Danke! Ich habe jetzt 40er genommen, klingt eher nach el Potto Style


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> Die Montagen für die leichte Grundangelei sind extrem simpel. Muß ich mal aus dicker Mono knüpfen und fotografieren - beides feste Seitenarmmontagen (= „fixed Paternoster”).



Genau damit hab ich vor vier Wochen experimentiert...und die Montage war bei mir extrem tüddelsüchtig und hat mich zum Wahnsinn (und den Nubsies) getrieben... Hast Du da nen bestimmten Kniff bei der Anwendung?


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hintergrund ist, dass es je mach Gewässer ungut ist, wenn der Beutel erstmal auftreibt...




Ordentlich und oft durchstechen dann treibt der Sack nicht auf


----------



## geomas

Welpi schrieb:


> Genau damit hab ich vor vier Wochen experimentiert...und die Montage war bei mir extrem tüddelsüchtig und hat mich zum Wahnsinn (und den Nubsies) getrieben... Hast Du da nen bestimmten Kniff bei der Anwendung?



Ne, gibt keine Tricks oder Kniffe. Meine positiven Erfahrungen beschränken sich allerdings auf die leichte Grundangelei und den Nahbereich (max. geschätzt 20m).
Bin gerade auf dem Sprung und dann ne Weile unterwegs, werd aber die Tage mal ein Bild reinstellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ordentlich und oft durchstechen dann treibt der Sack nicht auf


Negativ, er bleibt lediglich weniger lange oben, war schon spannend im Stillwasser mit zehn gr. Blei zu sehen wann das Ding untergeht


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> Meine positiven Erfahrungen beschränken sich allerdings auf die leichte Grundangelei und den Nahbereich (max. geschätzt 20m).



Das ist genau auch meine Angelei...quasi "vor-den-Füssen-ledgern"... Ich vermute dann mal Unvermögen des Anwenders. Wenn Du mal Zeit hast wären Bilder sehr cool. Ich wünsch Dir eine schöne Zeit am Wasser!


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Negativ, er bleibt lediglich weniger lange oben, war schon spannend im Stillwasser mit zehn gr. Blei zu sehen wann das Ding untergeht



Hmm ok dann ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück. Zum Thema China PVA: da habe ich meine Nachfüllsets für 1€ pro Packung ( glaube 5m) her. Ich hänge gleich mal ein Foto an.


----------



## Andal

Zu den ganzen "verrückten Ködern"....

Was bleibt einem Fisch schon rein körperlich anderes übrig, als so eine Neuentdeckung mit dem Maul zu testen? Wenn dann z.B. so ein Gummibärchen delikat am Haar montiert ist, dann hängt er auch schon. Sitzt das Stück Bärendreck richtig am Haken, hängt er. Der Angler wird nie ganz genau erfahren, ob der Fisch nun wirklich Nahrung aufnehmen, oder nur testen wollte, aber er hat den Fisch. Es wird ja kaum wer tütenweise Gummibärle in den Bach werfen, bis die Döbel das als schlundzahnmordende Kost akzeptiert haben.

Das ist aber auch vollkommen egal, so lange die Fische diese "abartige Nahrung" nur immer wieder testen und hängen bleiben!


----------



## Minimax

Die fixed Paternoster Montage ist natürlich wunderbar simpel und sehr elegant, aber bei mir leider auch sehr tüddelanfällig. Ich bleib daher bei ner Wirbelperle (oder auch nur nen Wirbel, gestoppt von mehreren Gummistoppern. Das hält, und gibt auch einen leichten Antitangleeffekt. Da kann ich verschiedenste Gewichte körbe oder Paternoster dranklinken. Durch die Gummistopper kann ich die vorfachlänge jederzeit ändern. Plus, mit nem Kleinen Schrot dahinter kann ich die wirbelperle an den Stolpern fixieren und hab so direkt eine leichte festbleimontage oder einen festen Paternoster, je nach 'payload'




Andal schrieb:


> Es wird ja kaum wer tütenweise Gummibärle in den Bach werfen, bis die Döbel das als schlundzahnmordende Kost akzeptiert haben!



Öhm, ähm, Jaaa, hahaha.. Wer käme schon auf so ne verrückte Idee.. (...aufspring-und-zum-supermarkt-renn)


----------



## Andal

Jedenfalls wär es ein sehr passendes Alibi für den Kauf von Naschwerk, das man dann heimlich selber verspachtelt.


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wär es ein sehr passendes Alibi für den Kauf von Naschwerk, das man dann heimlich selber verspachtelt.



Wie...Alibi? Hast Du etwa noch nie von den legendären Hanuta-Döbeln gehört??


----------



## Kochtopf

In Bonn gibt/gab es einen Haribowerksverkauf, da haben vier Kilo Bruch ich glaube 6 € gekostet. Wenn das den Laden noch geben sollte wärst du der einzige, der kiloweise anfüttern und uns darüber berichten könnte. Das mal in den Raum geworfen


----------



## Andal

Welpi schrieb:


> Wie...Alibi? Hast Du etwa noch nie von den legendären Hanuta-Döbeln gehört??


Selbstverständlich. Aber nur, wenn verschweigen wird, wie viele Dosen Früstücksfleisch auf meinem Teller landeten, die mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung als Angelköder gekauft wurden.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In Bonn gibt/gab es einen Haribowerksverkauf, da haben vier Kilo Bruch ich glaube 6 € gekostet. Wenn das den Laden noch geben sollte wärst du der einzige, der kiloweise anfüttern und uns darüber berichten könnte. Das mal in den Raum geworfen


Klappt nicht. Denn da geht zu Hause so viel für Versuche drauf, dass man mit den 275 gr am Bach auch nix mehr reisst.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Aber nur, wenn verschweigen wird, wie viele Dosen Früstücksfleisch auf meinem Teller landeten, die mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung als Angelköder gekauft wurden.





Andal schrieb:


> Klappt nicht. Denn da geht zu Hause so viel für Versuche drauf, dass man mit den 275 gr am Bach auch nix mehr reisst.


Mein Bauch ist zeuge.....er schwöööört


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Endlich wieder am Wasser!


----------



## phirania




----------



## Dorschbremse

Gelb? 

Warum postest du n Bild von Wallerködern in einem Friedfischthread?


----------



## Andal

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gelb?
> 
> Warum postest du n Bild von Wallerködern in einem Friedfischthread?


----------



## Hecht100+

phirania schrieb:


> Wieder was neues auf dem Markt....



Popcorn, auch für gelbe Walkerköder zu verwenden.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Endlich wieder am Wasser!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323916


Traumhaft schön. Ich werde neidisch, wenn ich das sehe. Vor Sonntag komme ich nicht ans Wasser. Hoffentlich macht mir dann das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung. Petri Heil wünsche ich dir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Kuschelstunde


----------



## Hering 58

Kalle schöne Fotos von deinen Tierchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Endlich wieder am Wasser!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323916


Hast ein fast so gutes Bilderhändchen wie unser @geomas. Traumhafte Ecke ich wünsch dir viele Fische


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kalle schöne Fotos von deinen Tierchen.



Durfte heute auch die kleinen streicheln..


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Durfte heute auch die kleinen streicheln..



Gegen die Niedlichkeit von Küken ist man absolut macht- und wehrlos.
Hihi, da fällt mir ein, stellt Euch mal vor durch irgendeinen verrückten Zufall wird so eine Kükenschar auf unseren Phirania geprägt- und dann dackeln da so sechs Flauschknäuel piepsend hinter ihm her, und er muss sie füttern und wärmen und ihnen das schwimmen beibringen und so.. köstliches Bild!


----------



## geomas

So, hier ist ne kleine Anleitung, wie meine derzeitige Lieblingsmontage zu knüpfen ist:





Feste Seitenarm-Montage fürs leichte Grundangeln im Nahbereich

Mit Tüdeln hatte ich noch gar keine Probleme.


Ach ja. hab das schnell aus Schnurresten zusammengeknüppert und einhändig am Schreibtisch geknipst - deshalb technisch fragwürdig und nicht maßstäblich...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, hier ist ne kleine Anleitung, wie meine derzeitige Lieblingsmontage zu knüpfen ist:
> Feste Seitenarm-Montage fürs leichte Grundangeln im Nahbereich
> Mit Tüdeln hatte ich noch gar keine Probleme.



Woah! Coole Sache, Parker! Toll dargestellt, danke fürs Einstellen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Ganz ohne Nubsies? Du traust dir aber was!


----------



## geomas

Die schlimmsten, wirklich traumatischen Tüdel hatte ich bei der klassischen Schlaufenmontage, wenn in der Schlaufe noch eine „Feeder-Bead” mit Wirbel und Einhänger lief und darin der Korb eingehängt war.
Furchtbar.

Die Schlaufe hab ich schon lange an den Nagel gehängt.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Nubsies? Du traust dir aber was!



Am Fluß nebenan nehm ich derzeit meistens sehr dünne Schnur, 0,14er oder 0,16er - da find ich selbst die kleinsten Nubsies störend groß.


----------



## Andal

Von der klassischen Schlaufe bin ich auch wieder weg. Bei Abrissen bleibt grundsätzlich alles in Wasser. Wenn die Montage noch aktiv war, blöd für einen Fisch....


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Durfte heute auch die kleinen streicheln..


Irgendwann kannst du sie mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Am Fluß nebenan nehm ich derzeit meistens sehr dünne Schnur, 0,14er oder 0,16er - da find ich selbst die kleinsten Nubsies störend groß.


Hauptschnüre sind bei mir 20er aufwärts und die Vorfächer 18er und dicker. Nur die Seitenarme für Bleie und Körbchen fische ich zwischen 12er und 16er. So verliere ich zu 99% garantiert nicht die hakelige Montage.


----------



## Andal

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Irgendwann kannst du sie mit nach Hause nehmen.


Gib ihnen Wärme, Knödel und Kraut.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Gib ihnen Wärme, Knödel und Kraut.



Muhahaha!


----------



## geomas

Normalerweise nehm ich für die leichte Grundangelei auch robuste Schnüre von 0,20mm. 
An einer Stelle am Fluß nebenan sowie an einem anderen Flüßchen nutze ich seit letztem Jahr auch dünnere Mono passend zu sehr zarten Ruten.


----------



## Andal

Die "dicken Tampen" kriege ich halt noch leichter geknüppert. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, sind die Durchmesser ja bei den gleichen Tragkräften erheblich gesunken. So gesehen hab ich ja nix verändert.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas: Hallo geomas hast Du schon mal die Montage mit einem Springerknoten gebunden?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn man ehrlich ist, sind die Durchmesser ja bei den gleichen Tragkräften erheblich gesunken.



Eben eben, das muss man mit einberechnen. Wenn die Alten mit ner 4lbs Schnur - mickrige 1,8kg- auf die achso schnurscheuen Döbel gingen, darf man nicht vergessen, dass das von Sichtigkeit, Durchmesser und Wasserwiderstand damals ne fette 0,20er war. Unkorrigiert gelesen, würden wir dünnste Schnüre verwenden, aus Angst vor Scheucherei. Heute können wir auf wesentlich höhere Tragkräfte bei geringerem Durchmesser zurückgreifen.Aber da die alten Engländer fast nie Durchmesser angegeben haben, sondern immer nur Tragkräfte, ists häufig schwer, die alten Schriften modern zu interpretieren. 

In einem wunderbaren aund sehr nützlichen Alten Zauberbuch: C. Willock, Coarse Fishing, das in verschiedene Auflagen in den 50er und 60er Jahren erschien, bin ich aber auf eine sehr seltene Tabelle gestossen, in der für damalige Monofile sowohl Tragkraft in lbs als auch Durchmesser in Inch angegeben wurde, ein sehr nützlicher FUnd für jeden Benutzer älterer Literatur. Ich schlag das immer mal wieder auf, und habe die Angaben zur Einfachheit um Durchmesser in mm und Tragkraft in kg ergänzt, vielleicht ists dem einen oder anderen nützlich, interessant find ichs allemal:


----------



## Andal

Wenn man mal ganz ehrlich und genau hinsieht, dann hat sich an "unserer Fischerei" ja eh wenig, bis gat nichts in den letzten Jahrzehnten geändert. Alles was nicht aus Holz und Eisen ist, wurde vielleicht etwas leistungsfähiger, besonders die Schnüre, aber alles andere bleib irgendwie gleich. Vor allem die Montagen. Ein simples Paternosterrig, oder eine Stachelschweinposenmontage sieht heute nicht anderes aus, als vor Jahrzehnten. Mich macht das nicht unglücklich, denn schließlich blieben ja auch die Fische die gleichen. Und wieder eine "französische" Art des Fischens mehr, welche eigentlich aus England stammt.


----------



## geomas

^^^ ne, Heinz, hab ich noch nicht probiert. So wie dargestellt funktioniert die Montage bislang prima.
Für Gewässer mit kampfstärkeren Fischen bevorzuge ich andere Montagen.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : ja, da sind wir wieder bei der alten Daiwa Sensor. Bin momentan am Herumprobieren mit diversen Schnüren, mal sehen, evtl. verwerfe ich den ganzen modernen Kram und geh wieder zur Sensor zurück.



edit: Ach ja, da fällt mir die Werbung für die brandneuen Korum Barben-Ruten ein. 8-15lb Schnur wird empfohlen für die weicheren der Ruten. Nun ja.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax : ja, da sind wir wieder bei der alten Daiwa Sensor. Bin momentan am Herumprobieren mit diversen Schnüren, mal sehen, evtl. verwerfe ich den ganzen modernen Kram und geh wieder zur Sensor zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Ach ja, da fällt mir die Werbung für die brandneuen Korum Barben-Ruten ein. 8-15lb Schnur wird empfohlen für die weicheren der Ruten. Nun ja.



Mit allen Quirks unserer Engländer komme ich gut zurecht, aber diese Angewohnheit in Tragkräften statt Durchmessern bei Schnüren zu rechnen, hakts bei mir. Ging vielleicht einst, aber heute sind so wilde unterschiede vorhanden das ich dastehe wies Mandl vorm Sterz. Für alle Anwendungen unter 0,20 habe ich die GTM gefunden und komme sehr gut klar. Soll es dicker werden, steh ich aufm Schlauch und bin auch etwas ratlos. Auch deswegen freue ich mich auf das Wochenende an der Weser, ich glaube ich werde so viele Impulse wie noch nie erhalten. Schätze, ich sollte den ganzen Angelkram zuhause lassen und nur mit Notizbuch und Poesiealbum anrücken. Und vor allem mit offenen Augen und gespitzten Ohren.. zuhören, zuhören, zuhören...


----------



## geomas

Ich denke ausschließlich in britischen Pfunden (ähem, hab schon wieder Lust auf ne neue Rute - also ich meine nicht die Währung, sondern die Schnurstärken-Angabe).
Und muß dann zurückrechnen zu Kilos. 
Egal, hab derzeit ein paar Shimano-Schnüre am Wickel und Drennan-Vorfachmaterial. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das neue Zeugs besser ist als Maxima oder die Sensor von der Großspule.


----------



## Andal

Ich mach mir bei den Schnurstärken immer weniger einen Kopf. Für allgemeine Anwendung 20er HS und 18er Vf und wenn es etwas derber hergeht, dann 22er/25er HS und 20er Vf. Ende Gelände.

Was mich da sehr entzückt, ist die Climax Soft & Strong.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Gegen die Niedlichkeit von Küken ist man absolut macht- und wehrlos.
> Hihi, da fällt mir ein, stellt Euch mal vor durch irgendeinen verrückten Zufall wird so eine Kükenschar auf unseren Phirania geprägt- und dann dackeln da so sechs Flauschknäuel piepsend hinter ihm her, und er muss sie füttern und wärmen und ihnen das schwimmen beibringen und so.. köstliches Bild!



Machen die jetzt schon.
Nur das Schwimmen  müssten Die mir beibringen


----------



## phirania

Heute bei besten Wetter am See.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Machen die jetzt schon.
> Nur das Schwimmen  müssten Die mir beibringen


Das klappt vielleicht auch noch.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute bei besten Wetter am See.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323954


Ein schönes Gewässer hast du.


----------



## Jason

Gestern war ich mit meiner Frau in einem Raiffeisenmarkt, die eine Angelabteilung haben. Sie geht zu den Blumen und ich in die überteuerte Angelabteilung. Da sind mir die 45 Gramm Futterkörbe, mit dem roten Sonderpreisschild ins Auge geschossen. Dachte mir, für den Preis kann man mal welche mitnehmen. Die haben aber oben eine Gummischlaufe, die ich gegen was stabileres austauschen werde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Schöner Schnapper Jason 

@Minimax was stört dich an der GTM bei dickeren Durchmessern? Meine liebste Aalschnur in 0,30!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Spät ist es geworden gestern. War bis 23.30 bei meiner neuen Freundin, der Mehe. Im Kescher lagen letztlich zwar nur einige Plötzen , Güstern, Lauben und ein mittelgroßer Brassen, der Schönheit des Abends hat das jedoch keinen Abbruch getan. Highlight des Abend waren mehrere Nutrias, die sich in dem Abschnitt tummelten.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Wuemmehunter...da würd ich ja auch gern mal angeln, tolles kleiner Fluss. .)

@geomas: Danke fürs einstellen deiner Montage. Die Version ist mir neun, aber wegen des auswechselbaren Vorfachs durchaus sympathisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter !

Super Bilder und ein schönes Fleckchen Erde hast du da.


----------



## Welpi

@geomas: Ja, auch von mir vielen Dank! Das hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen. Ich hab mit einer aufgeschnittenen Schlaufe angefangen und es dann mit dem Mundschnurknoten versucht, um den Seitenarm mehr abstehen zu lassen. Die Fexibilität Deiner Montage (einfacher Austausch des Seitenarms mit Haken) ist echt cool.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Die Montage gefällt mir. Ganz ohne Nubsies bedeutet schließlich auch immer die Minimierung von Widerständen, die der Fisch beim Biss spüren kann.  Werde die Montage auf jeden Fall bei der nächsten Tour ausprobieren. Danke für die Montageanleitung.


----------



## Welpi

@ Geomas: Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch... Wie schlaufts Du den Futterkorb bzw. die Bomb in die grosse Schlaufe ein? Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die zwei Knoten und die grosse Schlaufe direkt in die Hauptschnur bindest und die Schlaufe dann quasi am das Ende der Hauptschnur ist. Dann könntest Du den Korb/die Bomb aber nicht in die grosse Schlaufe einschlaufen, weil das andere Ende der Schnur ja nicht frei ist (versteht man, was ich meine?)...irgendwie sitz ich grad auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Tobias85

Welpi schrieb:


> @ Geomas: Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch... Wie schlaufts Du den Futterkorb bzw. die Bomb in die grosse Schlaufe ein? Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die zwei Knoten und die grosse Schlaufe direkt in die Hauptschnur bindest und die Schlaufe dann quasi am das Ende der Hauptschnur ist. Dann könntest Du den Korb/die Bomb aber nicht in die grosse Schlaufe einschlaufen, weil das andere Ende der Schnur ja nicht frei ist (versteht man, was ich meine?)...irgendwie sitz ich grad auf dem Schlauch...



Du fädelst die große Schlaufe durch das Öhr vom Fütterkorb, öffnest das Ende der Schlaufe (im Sinne von auseinander ziehen, nicht aufschneiden) und dann den Futterkorb durch das Schlaufenende stecken, fertig.


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du fädelst die große Schlaufe durch das Öhr vom Fütterkorb, öffnest das Ende der Schlaufe (im Sinne von auseinander ziehen, nicht aufschneiden) und dann den Futterkorb durch das Schlaufenende stecken, fertig.



Ich hab eine Minute intensiver optischer Vorstellung gebraucht....passt. Des ist so einfach, dass es schon fast peinlich ist......ich geh mir nen Kaffee holen 

Danke fürs "vom-Schlauch-heben"


----------



## Tobias85

ist schließlich Freitag, da kann sowas schon mal vorkommen


----------



## geomas

Welpi schrieb:


> @geomas: Ja, auch von mir vielen Dank! Das hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen. Ich hab mit einer aufgeschnittenen Schlaufe angefangen und es dann mit dem Mundschnurknoten versucht, um den Seitenarm mehr abstehen zu lassen. Die Fexibilität Deiner Montage (einfacher Austausch des Seitenarms mit Haken) ist echt cool.



Gern geschehen! 

Die aufgeschnittene Schlaufe hab ich jahreland benutzt, dann immer ohne Vorfach, also Haken (12-14er Drennan Sweetcorn) direkt an das eine Ende der Hauptschnur, zwei oder drei SSG-Schrote ans kurze Ende der Hauptschnur (Füttern von Hand, mit der Swing-Tip-Rute, Nahdistanz, robuste 0,20er Hauptschnur). 
Find ich so auch nach wie vor noch super-robust und einfach zu binden. Werde aber die SSG-Bleischrote durch Dropshotbleie ersetzen, zumindest testweise.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In Bonn gibt/gab es einen Haribowerksverkauf, da haben vier Kilo Bruch ich glaube 6 € gekostet. Wenn das den Laden noch geben sollte wärst du der einzige, der kiloweise anfüttern und uns darüber berichten könnte. Das mal in den Raum geworfen



Und dann sitzt man einträchtig am Wasser,und ergötzt sich an der.....




Och mann ich will doch nur in Ruhe angeln....


----------



## phirania

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gelb?
> 
> Warum postest du n Bild von Wallerködern in einem Friedfischthread?


 
Nix Wallerköder.
Für die Waller da in dem See hab ich Extra Köder.


----------



## Minimax

Ey Jungs,
Mal totales Offtopic was ernstes, aber eine *wichtige Warnmeldung *an alle Homies:


*Am Sonntag ist Muttertag*! Oh Graus oh Graus.. Neben Valentinstag und den individuellen Hochszeits/Jahrestagen einer der gefährlichsten Termine im Jahr für den vergesslichen Anglersmann, die cleveren Frauen haben den Muttertag ja peu a peu auch auf alle weiblichen Wesen ausgeweitet, so sind selbst die Waisenknaben nicht mehr sicher.
Also, wen es betrifft, rasch ein paar Blümlein bestellt und ne Schachtel Pralinsche organisiert, und unbedingt auch dem pflichtvergessenen Nachwuchs eintrichtern was die Stunde geschlagen hat! Ich beispielsweise hab meine Dispositionen getroffen, weiss aber ganz genau, wen Mrs. Minimax verantwortlich machen wird, wenn zwei gewisse junge Herren es schaffen den Tag mal wieder zu verpeilen...
Also, eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit am Sonntag kann über Tackleträume und Nachtangelpläne entscheiden,
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Gib ihnen Wärme, Knödel und Kraut.



Lohnt sich bei den Kleinen noch nicht...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ey Jungs,
> Mal totales Offtopic was ernstes, aber eine *wichtige Warnmeldung *an alle Homies:
> 
> 
> *Am Sonntag ist Muttertag*! Oh Graus oh Graus.. Neben Valentinstag und den individuellen Hochszeits/Jahrestagen einer der gefährlichsten Termine im Jahr für den vergesslichen Anglersmann, die cleveren Frauen haben den Muttertag ja peu a peu auch auf alle weiblichen Wesen ausgeweitet, so sind selbst die Waisenknaben nicht mehr sicher.
> Also, wen es betrifft, rasch ein paar Blümlein bestellt und ne Schachtel Pralinsche organisiert, und unbedingt auch dem pflichtvergessenen Nachwuchs eintrichtern was die Stunde geschlagen hat! Ich beispielsweise hab meine Dispositionen getroffen, weiss aber ganz genau, wen Mrs. Minimax verantwortlich machen wird, wenn zwei gewisse junge Herren es schaffen den Tag mal wieder zu verpeilen...
> Also, eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit am Sonntag kann über Tackleträume und Nachtangelpläne entscheiden,
> hg
> Minimax


Schreckliche Nachrichten aus dem Sündenbabel Berlin - hier ist Die Welt noch in Ordnung und nur Mütter werden von Kindern und Ehemännern bedacht. Allerdings habe ich noch kein Präsent (und das Töpfchen auch nicht) also danke für den Hint


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Spät ist es geworden gestern. War bis 23.30 bei meiner neuen Freundin, der Mehe. Im Kescher lagen letztlich zwar nur einige Plötzen , Güstern, Lauben und ein mittelgroßer Brassen, der Schönheit des Abends hat das jedoch keinen Abbruch getan. Highlight des Abend waren mehrere Nutrias, die sich in dem Abschnitt tummelten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323958
> Anhang anzeigen 323959
> Anhang anzeigen 323960



Sehr Ruhiges und schönes Gewässer hast du da.
Und Nutria sind schöne Gesellen,ich mag sie....


----------



## geomas

@phirania : einen richtig schönen See hast Du da (der Fluß sieht angeltechnisch allerdings etwas spannender aus). 
Tolle Fotos von den Gösseln hast Du geschossen - danke!

@Wuemmehunter : Petri zu Deiner Strecke am neuen Fluß! Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, das Gewässer (Deine Fotos ebenfalls). 

@Minimax : Petri zu Deinem prächtigen Brassen. 


Sorry, hab etwas den Faden verloren, wer wann wo und mit welchem Erfolg Angeln war.


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Lohnt sich bei den Kleinen noch nicht...


Dann warte bis sie so groß sind dass eine Bierdose passen würde


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann warte bis sie so groß sind dass eine Bierdose passen würde



Nix da...
Ist jetzt schon die 7 te Generation die ich an dem See zur Lebensreife begleite.
Und die Alt Tiere kommen jedes Jahr wieder zum brüten


----------



## Welpi

Jungs, ihr habt da nicht richtig erzogen.... bei mir beschenken sich meine Frau und meine Schwiegermutter gegenseitig (der langjährigen Negierung des Termines durch meinen Schwiegervater und Schwager gedankt) und seit ich verheiratet bin bekommt auch meine Mutter von ihrer Schwiegertochter eine Kleinigkeit zum Muttertag...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> die cleveren Frauen haben den Muttertag ja peu a peu auch auf alle weiblichen Wesen ausgeweitet,




Nixda!
Zum Muttertag bekommt die Mutter vom Nachwuchs und sonst nichts.

Vom Partner nur zum Frauentag.

PS. Denkt an eure Mütter und lasst ein paar Blumen da.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mit meiner Frau in einem Raiffeisenmarkt, die eine Angelabteilung haben. Sie geht zu den Blumen und ich in die überteuerte Angelabteilung. Da sind mir die 45 Gramm Futterkörbe, mit dem roten Sonderpreisschild ins Auge geschossen. Dachte mir, für den Preis kann man mal welche mitnehmen. Die haben aber oben eine Gummischlaufe, die ich gegen was stabileres austauschen werde.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schönes Schnäppchen Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Spät ist es geworden gestern. War bis 23.30 bei meiner neuen Freundin, der Mehe. Im Kescher lagen letztlich zwar nur einige Plötzen , Güstern, Lauben und ein mittelgroßer Brassen, der Schönheit des Abends hat das jedoch keinen Abbruch getan. Highlight des Abend waren mehrere Nutrias, die sich in dem Abschnitt tummelten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323958
> Anhang anzeigen 323959
> Anhang anzeigen 323960


Da hattest du aber hohen Besuch.


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schreckliche Nachrichten aus dem Sündenbabel Berlin - hier ist Die Welt noch in Ordnung und nur Mütter werden von Kindern und Ehemännern bedacht. Allerdings habe ich noch kein Präsent (und das Töpfchen auch nicht) also danke für den Hint


Hier bei uns auch.Ich brauche kein Präsent .


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> ^ hab mit mehreren Linealen und Maßbändern gemessen: Länge ca. 31,6cm.
> Die Tackle Base Compact ist schon leer relativ schwer. Aber ganz gut gemacht.
> Es gibt sie in drei Ausstattungs-Varianten, wenn ich nicht irre. „Fully Loaded” würd ich empfehlen, gibt es mit etwas Suchen für etwa 35€.
> edit: knapp 40€
> 
> Die nutzbare Innenhöhe der Schubladen unten links und rechts liegt bei ca 24-25mm. Also die meisten meiner kleinen Drennan-Madenkörbe passen, aber zum Beispiel kein kleiner „Kamasan Black-Cap-Madenkorb”. Der kleinste Drennan Gripmesh-Feeder (Mini=15g) paßt nur rein, wenn man ihn auf die Seite dreht und geschickt die Schublade schließt.


Hab die Compact Base eben bekommen, sehr schick   Wirklich schön "Compact" und die kleinen Nubsies Boxen sind niedlich..... hoffe nur das ich später nie bereue, irgendwas zuhause vergessen zu haben, also schön planen beim Packen   Aber das war ja das Ziel.......


----------



## geomas

@Tikey0815 : Glückwunsch zur Compact-Base! 

Die Prodigy Bait Drill & Needle Combo ist übrigens sehr empfehlenswert. Hab beide Größen und find die Dinger super.
Generell lohnt es sich, bei den teilweise zu günstigen Preisen abverkauften Prodigy-Kleinteilen genauer hinzusehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gibt es einen deutschen Shop der da gut sortiert ist oder bestellst du im Mutterland @geomas


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es einen deutschen Shop der da gut sortiert ist oder bestellst du im Mutterland @geomas



Mal so, mal so - meistens sind es Zufallsfunde bei ebay.
Der Prodigy-Kleinkram war ursprünglich recht steil von den Preisen her, aber einige Händler verhökern ihre Restbestände für nen schmalen Taler.
Beim ebay-Schnäppchen von der Insel muß man natürlich auf die Versandkosten achten, sonst wird das schnell ein Schuß ins Knie.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es einen deutschen Shop der da gut sortiert ist oder bestellst du im Mutterland @geomas


Speziell für die Base habe ich viel Recherchiert und bin letztendlich bei A***** gelandet, da wars "relativ" preiswert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Speziell für die Base habe ich viel Recherchiert und bin letztendlich bei A***** gelandet, da wars "relativ" preiswert.




*skari ?


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *skari ?


insbesondere wenn man einen Coupon verwendet


----------



## Minimax

..von Coupons halt ich nicht viel.


----------



## Xianeli

geomas schrieb:


> Mal so, mal so - meistens sind es Zufallsfunde bei ebay.
> Der Prodigy-Kleinkram war ursprünglich recht steil von den Preisen her, aber einige Händler verhökern ihre Restbestände für nen schmalen Taler.
> Beim ebay-Schnäppchen von der Insel muß man natürlich auf die Versandkosten achten, sonst wird das schnell ein Schuß ins Knie.



Hatte bei eBay Kleinanzeigen die große Box mit allen Boxen und Inhalt + den dazugehörigen Rucksack für 70 € zusammen bekommen. Wird dort immer wieder als komplettset angeboten


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei A****** gibt es die Compact Base FL für knappe 40 €. Sie allerdings aktuell nicht vorrätig. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.  Der S********* ruft für die gleiche Box 57,99 plus Versandkosten auf. Ich habe mich zum Warten entschlossen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mit den vorfachkisten könnte ich Nix anfangen glaube ich. Aber interessantes konzept


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei A****** gibt es die Compact Base FL für knappe 40 €. Sie allerdings aktuell nicht vorrätig. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.  Der S********* ruft für die gleiche Box 57,99 plus Versandkosten auf. Ich habe mich zum Warten entschlossen.


Amazon 42 € und 3 € Versand- gejt


----------



## Racklinger

sooo dann wünsche ich allen, die ans Wasser können dieses Wochenende ein dickes Petri.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Ich schließe mich dreist den guten Wünschen an.



...und seh schon immer zum Fenster raus, vielleicht klappts in ner Stunde mit nem Kurzausflug zum Fluß nebenan.


----------



## feederbrassen

Sonntag früh. 
Wieder an den Rhein 

Petri für alle die ans Wasser gehen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Ich schließe mich dreist den guten Wünschen an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...und seh schon immer zum Fenster raus, vielleicht klappts in ner Stunde mit nem Kurzausflug zum Fluß nebenan.



Ich war vorher für 2 Stunden am Wasser, 2 Regengüsse und 2 große Brachsen gefangen, die eine hab ich mal gemessen 55cm. 
Auf der Karpfenrute hatte ich gerade mal einen kurzen Zupfer......wird zeit das die Raubfische frei sind.

Allen auch von mir ein schönes Wochenende und gehts ans Wasser......auch wenn nix beist.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich war vorher für 2 Stunden am Wasser, 2 Regengüsse und 2 große Brachsen gefangen, die eine hab ich mal gemessen 55cm.
> Auf der Karpfenrute hatte ich gerade mal einen kurzen Zupfer......wird zeit das die Raubfische frei sind.
> 
> Allen auch von mir ein schönes Wochenende und gehts ans Wasser......auch wenn nix beist.


Petri Josef zu den Brachsen. Und ja, ich gehe auch ans Wasser. Aber eher Sonntag als Samstag. Morgen ist Dauerregen angesagt. Dann werden die Pegel wieder etwas ansteigen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp : herzliches Petri zu den Brassen! Alle Achtung, daß Du Dich dem Wetter trotzend ans Wasser gewagt hast.




Hier war am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend das Wetter nicht ganz mies, aber mir zu ungemütlich für einen gepflegten Fischzug.
Hab kommende Woche viel Zeit für die Angelei freigeboxt. Hoffentlich paßt das Wetter. Will einige Teiche besuchen, an denen ich länger nicht war.
Und evtl. auch ein, 2 Gewässer erkunden, an denen ich noch nie war.

Mir ist schon wieder nach Frustkauf - ich klopfe mir permanent auf die Flossen, damit ich nicht irgendwas bestelle.


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas, mir geht es da nicht anders. 
Mit der Bestellerei ist so ne Sache. 
Einfach schön gemütlich von Zuhause aus..............
und futsch ist die Kohle 
Bisschen hier und da, den ein oder anderen Schnapp gemacht oder nur Verbrauchsmaterial. 
Ich habe jetzt erst mal genug Geld rausgehauen 
Angler sind auch Sammler


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @geomas, mir geht es da nicht anders.
> Mit der Bestellerei ist so ne Sache.
> Einfach schön gemütlich von Zuhause aus..............
> und futsch ist die Kohle
> Bisschen hier und da, den ein oder anderen Schnapp gemacht oder nur Verbrauchsmaterial.
> Ich habe jetzt erst mal genug Geld rausgehauen
> Angler sind auch Sammler


Man rät immer "geh in den Laden und befinger die Rute da und kauf ggf. Da" und selbst bestellt man sich absonderliche Ruten hoher Zahl


----------



## geomas

Naja, ich bin jetzt seit nem guten Monat nicht-mehr-Raucher und da kommt jede Ersatzbefriedigung gerade recht.

Und irgendeine Stimme ruft sehr leise, aber permanent „Du brauchst 11-Fuß-Rute, Georg!” in meine Ohren.
Evtl. muß ich den Sportsfreund Kochtopf diesbezüglich mal um seine Meinung bitten.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin jetzt seit nem guten Monat nicht-mehr-Raucher und da kommt jede Ersatzbefriedigung gerade recht.
> 
> Und irgendeine Stimme ruft sehr leise, aber permanent „Du brauchst 11-Fuß-Rute, Georg!” in meine Ohren.
> Evtl. muß ich den Sportsfreund Kochtopf diesbezüglich mal um seine Meinung bitten.


Ja, brauchst du. 1,5 oder 1,25 lbs (ich weiss ja dass du gerne fein fischst) und Twintip - du wirst es lieben und glücklich sein immerdar


----------



## feederbrassen

Ruten kaufe ich zu 99% im Laden.
Kleinteile is egal.
Vieles hab ich  auch schon mal am Wasser gesehen. Rod Pod z.b.. 
 Wenn man warten kann macht man mal nen Schnapper im Netz.


----------



## geomas

^ die Läden hier sind sehr Raubfisch-lastig. Dazu noch Meeresangelei und der Karpfenkram.
Die „spannenden” Friedfischsachen haben die leider nicht zum begrabbeln.


@Kochtopf : würdest Du Dir SJ heute erneut kaufen, wenn ausschließlich Feedern auf dem Programm stehen würde (bitte das Avon-Teil mal kurz vergessen).
Und welche Feeder-Gewichtsklasse wirfst Du mit dem Feeder-Oberteil?


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ruten kaufe ich zu 99% im Laden.
> Kleinteile is egal.
> Vieles hab ich  auch schon mal am Wasser gesehen. Rod Pod z.b..
> Wenn man warten kann macht man mal nen Schnapper im Netz.




Mathestunde zum Wochenende: wie viele Ruten hast Du denn online gekauft? ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Läden hier sind sehr Raubfisch-lastig. Dazu noch Meeresangelei und der Karpfenkram.
> Die „spannenden” Friedfischsachen haben die leider nicht zum begrabbeln.
> 
> 
> @Kochtopf : würdest Du Dir SJ heute erneut kaufen, wenn ausschließlich Feedern auf dem Programm stehen würde (bitte das Avon-Teil mal kurz vergessen).
> Und welche Feeder-Gewichtsklasse wirfst Du mit dem Feeder-Oberteil?


Sehr parabole Feeder... lt. Englischer Presse wirft die 1,5lbs bis zu 3 unzen Körbe - natürlich nicht "rausgeochst wie ein Mutterschänder" - Zitat @Andal - ich traue ihr das grundsätzlich zu allerdings habe ich bisher deutlich leichter mit ihr gefeedert

Für ne reine Feeder wäre sie mir zu teuer gewesen und die avonspitze ist feinfühlig genug fürs angeln am Fluss aber ich liebe die Rute. Umarme die Rute, Georg. Umarm sie.

*ed*
UND! Ein Tüftler könnte sicherlich den Spitzenring gegen einen mit Gewinde austauschen... Minimax hat da einen Link zu einem Anbieter


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Läden hier sind sehr Raubfisch-lastig. Dazu noch Meeresangelei und der Karpfenkram.
> Die „spannenden” Friedfischsachen haben die leider nicht zum begrabbeln.


Da Lob ich mir die Nähe zu NL 
Man könnte sagen das ist
El Paradiso,was das Herz begehrt. 
Der Nächste Laden in D ist mir zu weit dafür weg.
Den fahr ich an wenn ich in der Gegend bin.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : herzlichen Dank, muß mal überlegen und so. 
Die Series-7-Reihe gefällt mir optisch deutlich besser als die neue Vertex-Serie und auch als die Duo-Twintip-Modelle.
Gibt ja auch die Puddle-Chucker-Reihe innerhalb der S7. Hmm.

Eigentlich such ich eher ne reine Feeder im 11-Fuß-Bereich. Keine ganz zarte Rute, nen normalen gut gefüllten 30-35g-Korb sollte sie problemlos werfen können.
Gefühlt ist ne Selbst-Gratifikation fällig, die auch das obere (nicht oberste) Preissegment abdeckt.


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> Und irgendeine Stimme ruft sehr leise, aber permanent „Du brauchst 11-Fuß-Rute, Georg!” in meine Ohren.



Das muss der gleiche Typ sein, der mir seit Tagen ins Ohr flüstert "Du brauchst eine Centerpin...Du willst Sie....Nimm Sie....hör nicht auf Deine Frau....wer braucht schon Sommerreifen??"


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : herzlichen Dank, muß mal überlegen und so.
> Die Series-7-Reihe gefällt mir optisch deutlich besser als die neue Vertex-Serie und auch als die Duo-Twintip-Modelle.
> Gibt ja auch die Puddle-Chucker-Reihe innerhalb der S7. Hmm.
> 
> Eigentlich such ich eher ne reine Feeder im 11-Fuß-Bereich. Keine ganz zarte Rute, nen normalen gut gefüllten 30-35g-Korb sollte sie problemlos werfen können.
> Gefühlt ist ne Selbst-Gratifikation fällig, die auch das obere (nicht oberste) Preissegment abdeckt.


Naja ich nutze fast nur die avon Spitze weil ich eben eine avon kaufen wollte. Die quivertip Spitze ist genauso parabol und du würdest halt eher sie nutzen. Nice to have eben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Das muss der gleiche Typ sein, der mir seit Tagen ins Ohr flüstert "Du brauchst eine Centerpin...Du willst Sie....Nimm Sie....hör nicht auf Deine Frau....wer braucht schon Sommerreifen??"


Da hat der Ali was feines, nur 40 EUR


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas, mal bei Preston geschaut? 
Der Markt ist voll in dem von dir gesuchten Bereich, auch preislich


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @geomas, mal bei Preston geschaut?
> Der Markt ist voll in dem von dir gesuchten Bereich, auch preislich


Ich bitte dich, wenn man Drennan haben kann? ;-P


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, wenn man Drennan haben kann? ;-P


Ich fische auch Drennan aber es gibt auch noch andere.
Und die können es auch


----------



## geomas

Preston geht einen seltsamen Weg: unübersichtliches Angebot, meiner Meinung nach. Gibt ja jetzt die Tyson-Serie. So ähnlich wie die Red-Range von Drennan.
Auch bei anderen Herstellern - zu viele Serien, zu kurze Produktzyklen. Die schaden sich selbst, zumindest mittel- bis langfristig. Schade.

edit: Free Spirit's CTX-Reihe sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich fische auch Drennan aber es gibt auch noch andere.
> Und die können es auch


Pille palle!
Ich finde preston (und jetzt auch drennan, leider) haben viel zu viel Duplon an den Griffen für den Preis #isso


----------



## Tricast

@geomas: Wenn Du zum Ükeltreffen kommst kannst Du ja mal die PvdW Feeder von Susanne testen.
Schau mal bei Peter van der Willik. Der war übrigens auch auf der Stippermesse; der Stand neben Andreas Bruners.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostok
Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pille palle!
> Ich finde preston (und jetzt auch drennan, leider) haben viel zu viel Duplon an den Griffen für den Preis #isso


Ja leider . 
Ich bin auch ein eingefleischter 
Kork Liebhaber. 
Aber was soll man tun. 
Nichts mehr kaufen? 
Alles umrüsten auf Kork?
Alles nicht so das wahre.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Ne 11ft-Avon hab ich (ältere Greys Prodigy Specimen 1lb), je eine deutlich weichere und deutlich straffere 12ft- ebenfalls (Twin-Tip-Modelle).
Die Kork+Gummikork-Griffe an den S7-Ruten find ich persönlich übrigens extrem praktisch und von der Optik her absolut akzeptabel.
Die extrem kurzen Vordergriffe an den Duo Twin-Tip-Ruten gefallen mir gar nicht.




Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas: Wenn Du zum Ükeltreffen kommst kannst Du ja mal die PvdW Feeder von Susanne testen.
> Schau mal bei Peter van der Willik. Der war übrigens auch auf der Stippermesse; der Stand neben Andreas Bruners.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostok
> Heinz



Lieber Heinz, ne, zum Ükel-Treffen schaffe ich es nicht. Leider. Ich hätte Euch alle gerne kennengelernt.

Danke für den Tipp in Sachen Peter van der Willik - den hatte ich bislang nicht auf der Reihe (und ihn auf der Stippermesse übersehen).
Zum Glück bin ich nicht in Eile in Sachen 11-Fuß-Rute. Und kann „in aller Unruhe” überlegen, was ich wirklich brauche oder vielleicht doch nicht.


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hat der Ali was feines, nur 40 EUR



Ja, Dein Ali-Kauf hat bei mir auch den Keim gesetzt dessen dunkle Saat heute Abend aufgegangen ist...  Da "Deine" Rolle bei Ali so wohl nicht mehr erhältlich ist und sich meine Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet der Pins sehr in Grenzen hält habe ich, nach Ratsuche bei einem geschätzten Mitglied des Ükels, quasi "in der Nähe" geshoppt. Das war zwar etwas teurer, dafür hoffe ich, dass gute Stück in ein paar Tagen in Händen zu halten da es mich mittlerweile schon gewaltig juckt...


----------



## feederbrassen

Was die schnellen Modellwechsel der meisten Hersteller angeht finde ich das auch sehr bedauerlich. 
Ärgerlich trifft es eher .
Um so zufriedener bin ich mit meinen 
alten Daiwa und Drennan Ruten. 
Optisch eine Augenweide und auch Angeltechnisch immer noch Top.


----------



## feederbrassen

Soderle ich geh jetzt ins Bett, volles Programm Morgen.
Arbeitseinsatz ,Reitstall und Angelsachen für Sonntag früh fertig machen. 
Allen eine gute Nacht


----------



## geomas

^ dann reite mal ab in die Federn und gute Nacht!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : herzlichen Dank, muß mal überlegen und so.
> Die Series-7-Reihe gefällt mir optisch deutlich besser als die neue Vertex-Serie und auch als die Duo-Twintip-Modelle.
> Gibt ja auch die Puddle-Chucker-Reihe innerhalb der S7. Hmm.
> 
> Eigentlich such ich eher ne reine Feeder im 11-Fuß-Bereich. Keine ganz zarte Rute, nen normalen gut gefüllten 30-35g-Korb sollte sie problemlos werfen können.
> Gefühlt ist ne Selbst-Gratifikation fällig, die auch das obere (nicht oberste) Preissegment abdeckt.


Hab dafür eine Drennan Puddle Chucker Method Feeder am Start. Oft sogar mit 3 und 4 oz. Spitzen - als reine Avonrute.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Hab kommende Woche viel Zeit für die Angelei freigeboxt. Hoffentlich paßt das Wetter. Will einige Teiche besuchen, an denen ich länger nicht war.
> Und evtl. auch ein, 2 Gewässer erkunden, an denen ich noch nie war.


Da hast du dir ja einiges vorgenommen. Würde gerne mit dir tauschen, aber nächste Woche ist Spätschicht angesagt. Wat mut dat mut. 
Das hört sich aber sehr spannend an, "2 Gewässer erkunden, an denen du noch nicht warst." Dann stellt sich immer die Frage, was einen erwartet. Sind gute Angelplätze vorhanden, ist das Gewässer überbesetzt und vor allen Dingen, ist man ungestört? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei dir ist wenn sich andere Angler sich zu dir gesellen? Mein Ding ist es auf alle Fälle nicht. Kurzer Plausch ist Ok, aber alles was darüber hinaus geht, muss nicht sein. 
Wünsche dir viel Petri für die kommende Woche. Ich denke mal, du wirst uns von deinen Erkundungen der neuen Gewässer berichten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin jetzt seit nem guten Monat nicht-mehr-Raucher und da kommt jede Ersatzbefriedigung gerade recht.
> 
> Und irgendeine Stimme ruft sehr leise, aber permanent „Du brauchst 11-Fuß-Rute, Georg!” in meine Ohren.
> Evtl. muß ich den Sportsfreund Kochtopf diesbezüglich mal um seine Meinung bitten.


Respekt Georg! Ersatzbefriedigung und Selbstgratifikation hast Du Dir verdient.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Schade, dass du nicht komme kannst 

und @dawurzelsepp: Herzliches Petri zu den Regen-Brassen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dank @jason1 @Tobias85 und @geomas 

Ich wollte eig ned raus aba ich war die ganze Woche noch ned am Wasser dann bin ich das Risiko eingegangen.
Heute früh war bei mir auch schon wider regen 

Eigentlich sollte man hier ja ned Werbung machen nur meine besten Ruten hab ich bei einem großen Angelgeschäft in der Nähe von Nürnberg gekauft. Die erste Rute noch im alten Geschäft in der Siedlung und später im Neubau.
Was ich da schon immer so schön fand man kann die Ruten befummeln und in sehen wie sie in der Hand liegt  
Auch die Aufbewahrung da eine Schau....fast alle Modelle aufgerichtet an Gestellen und wenn mal eine nicht da ist wird sie aus dem Lager geholt. Auch die Mitarbeiter waren immer freundlich und zuvorkommend. Sorry für die Werbung 
Da kann ich euch gut verstehen wenn ihr lieber eine neue Rute in der Hand haben wollt als blind zu bestellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Klar, wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat. Hier ist leider alles sehr raubfischlastig, und übern Laden ne Rute bestellen um sie zu befingern..
 Dann bestell ich lieber nach Hause und schicke sie ggf zurück


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Naja bis zu dem Laden hab ich auch Ü100km, wenn man weiß was man ungefähr will dann kann man sich so die passende Rute aussuchen samt Rolle. Das ist übrigens jetzt auf keinen speziellen Laden bezogen...
Da ich selber mittlerweile genügend Ruten hab kommt alle heiligen Zeiten mal eine neu mit dazu.

Kann dein Argument aber auch durchaus verstehen.


----------



## Minimax

Tja, ich bin wohl irgendwie krank oder was ähnliches- ich habe seltsamerweise grade gar kein Begehr auf neue Ruten oder Rollen, ein seltsames und etwas beunruhigendes Gefühl. Oh, und natürlich @dawurzelsepp ein Petri nachträglich zu seinen beiden großen Brassen!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Xianeli

Mein Geld ist leider in Architekt, Bauantrag und andere Dinge fürs Haus gewandert. Spüre zwar das Bedürfnis nach was "neuem" aber kann dem dann doch noch widerstehen. Klar, Futter und paar Nubsies gehen immer aber erstmal keine größere Anschaffung mehr bis das Haus steht


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits ordentlich zugeschlagen. Mein Bedarf an neuen Ruten und Rollen ist erstmal gedeckt, schließlich wollen die feinen Stöckchen (ich hab mir auch noch ne leichte Spinnrute gegönnt) erstmal gefischt werden. Und kommen noch mehr Pakete ins Haus, gibt es bald Startverbot!


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Mein Geld ist leider in Architekt, Bauantrag und andere Dinge fürs Haus gewandert. Spüre zwar das Bedürfnis nach was "neuem" aber kann dem dann doch noch widerstehen. Klar, Futter und paar Nubsies gehen immer aber erstmal keine größere Anschaffung mehr bis das Haus steht


Kann ich verstehen. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Xianeli 
Voll verständlich, das friesst gewaltig das Geld. Kleine Sachen muss man sich aber auch ab und zu mal leisten.

@Minimax 
Gute Besserung, korier dich gscheid aus.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und kommen noch mehr Pakete ins Haus, gibt es bald Startverbot!


Das kenne ich nur zu gut. Kommen für mich Pakete an müsste ich Tod umfallen (wenn Blicke töten könnten).

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da hast du dir ja einiges vorgenommen. Würde gerne mit dir tauschen, aber nächste Woche ist Spätschicht angesagt. Wat mut dat mut.
> Das hört sich aber sehr spannend an, "2 Gewässer erkunden, an denen du noch nicht warst." Dann stellt sich immer die Frage, was einen erwartet. Sind gute Angelplätze vorhanden, ist das Gewässer überbesetzt und vor allen Dingen, ist man ungestört? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei dir ist wenn sich andere Angler sich zu dir gesellen? Mein Ding ist es auf alle Fälle nicht. Kurzer Plausch ist Ok, aber alles was darüber hinaus geht, muss nicht sein.
> Wünsche dir viel Petri für die kommende Woche. Ich denke mal, du wirst uns von deinen Erkundungen der neuen Gewässer berichten.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Hier gibt es vergleichsweise viel Wasser pro Angler. Dennoch gibt es populäre Angelstellen, die sehr stark frequentiert sind - typischerweise von Raubfischanglern.
Ich hab auch gerne meine Ruhe, ein paar Sätze mit anderen Anglern oder Passanten müssen aber drin sein.

Hab in der Nähe ein paar Teiche und kleine Seen, an denen ich bislang noch nie geangelt habe. Einige hab ich mal zu Fuß mit Kamera als „Notizbuch”, aber ohne Angel umrundet, andere noch nie in Augenschein genommen.
Und wieder andere Gewässer hab ich seit Jahren nicht besucht.
Die Qual der Wahl kann wirklich eine Last sein...

Für alle mit Langeweile oder Neugier:
http://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/waters/search/adress:rostock/distance:25
Verbandsgewässer im 25km-Umkreis - dazu kommen noch kommunale Gewässer.


PS: Vereinsgewässer kommen noch dazu, für diese sowie Teiche von kleinen Dörfern bräuchte ich dann extra-Scheine, die ich momentan nicht habe (und aktuell auch keine diesbezüglichen Gelüste).
+ das Mare Balticum


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : das hört sich gar nicht gut an - kein Interesse an neuem Gerät? 
Da würd ich doch lieber schnell einen spezialisierten Psychologen konsultieren: „Also normal ist das nicht”.

@Wuemmehunter : nutzt Du die neuen Drennan Duo-TwinTip-Ruten überwiegend als Avon-Ruten oder mit den Quiver-Spitzen?
Ich erinnere dunkel, daß Du ein gemischtes Testkurven-Doppel erstanden hast, oder auch unterschiedliche Längen?


----------



## Minimax

@ Geomas, ja seltsam. Zur ZEit ergötze ich mich an vorhandenem.
Ein wirklich gfrusliges neues Element ist in meinen heutigen, noch embryonalen Angelplänen aufgetaucht: Von Südwesten kommend, zeigt das Satellitenbild eine unglaublich dicke und dichte Regendecke an, die sich wie THE FOG über meine Region schiebt... https://www.wetter.com/deutschland/berlin/DE0001020.html
Sieht beeindruckend und einschüchternd aus, ojemine.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ich nutze beide Spitzen, fische sie aktuell aber etwas stärker als Avonruten. Die Stöcker sind beide 12 ft. lang aber, wie Du dich richtig erinnerst,  mit unterschiedlichen Testkurven (1,5 & 1,25). Heute Nachmittag ist allerdings mal wieder der Einsatz mit einer der Quiverspitzen geplant. Ich möchte an der Wümme mit leichtem Futterkörbchen an der von Dir vorgestellten Montage fischen. Der Sandwichtoast wird gleich geschreddert und zwei Scheiben wandern wieder in die Mikrowelle.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Drennan-Duo-Info, Wümmehunter! 
Ich hoffe, die Montage funktioniert für Dich. Falls Du Futterkörbe ohne Wirbel, sondern mit „Bügel” verwendest, empfiehlt es sich, in die große Schlaufe der Montage einen Wirbel mit „Karabiner” einzuschlaufen, und den „Bügel” des Körbchen dort einzuhängen.
Petri heil!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Ein wirklich beeindruckendes Regenband, das sich da mitten durch Deutschland schiebt. Der Norden ist, so wie es zur Zeit aussieht, nicht betroffen. Rund um Bremen wird es heute zu meiner goßen Freude wohl heiter bleiben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke für die Drennan-Duo-Info, Wümmehunter!
> Ich hoffe, die Montage funktioniert für Dich. Falls Du Futterkörbe ohne Wirbel, sondern mit „Bügel” verwendest, empfiehlt es sich, in die große Schlaufe der Montage einen Wirbel mit „Karabiner” einzuschlaufen, und den „Bügel” des Körbchen dort einzuhängen.
> Petri heil!


Petri Dank! ich fische die Minikörbchen von Browing, die haben oben einen kleinen Wirbel.


----------



## Xianeli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Xianeli
> Voll verständlich, das friesst gewaltig das Geld. Kleine Sachen muss man sich aber auch ab und zu mal leisten.
> 
> @Minimax
> Gute Besserung, korier dich gscheid aus.




Naja sagen wir es mal so.... in den letzten Jahren war es mehr als genug ^^ nicht tragisch wenn ich mal etwas "pausiere"


----------



## geomas

@Andal : Danke für den Tipp in Richtung PuddleChucker Method-Feeder. Die hab ich im Auge, im Rennen ist auch noch die CTX Carp Feeder von Free Spirit.
Gibt viele schöne und passende Ruten in dem Segment, muß mal sehen. 
Hab vorhin gerade Technik (kein Angelkram) im Wert einer guten Feederrrute durch eine Unachtsamkeit zerstört. Da hat der Ersatz Priorität ;-/


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax: Ein wirklich beeindruckendes Regenband, das sich da mitten durch Deutschland schiebt. Der Norden ist, so wie es zur Zeit aussieht, nicht betroffen. Rund um Bremen wird es heute zu meiner goßen Freude wohl heiter bleiben.



Ja, ihr seid sicher. Ich schätze dieses Band wars, Elches gestern schon Kollege @dawurzelsepp erwischt hat. Für mich hats zu ner interessanten Pattsituation geführt: Zwar habe ich alle Angelpläne für heute begraben, aber die wären ohnehin nur im Rahmen eines nervigen Übernachtbesuches der Missus bei ihrer Mutter möglich gewesen. Das Satellitenbild hat jedoch auch meine Liebste (Die dort immer verschiedene Aussenaktivitäten verfolgt) so eingeschüchtert, das wir nun hierbleiben. Spiele ich nun meine verbliebenen Karten gut aus, stehen die Chancen auf einen herrlichen, verregneten Gemütlichkeistnachmittag ziemlich gut!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nicht nur gestern @Minimax gerade ich mal ein richtiges Gewitter mit Starkregen durchgezogen, bloß gut das ich doch nicht ans Wasser bin.....das wäre extrem nass geworden. Das Wetter scheint wider sehr punktuell zu sein.
Naja dann mache ich bald an den Posen weiter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Es regnet. Endlos. Herrlich. Wird noch früh genug viel zu lang nicht regnen


----------



## Allround-Angler

Das Wetter ist mir fast egal. Was zählt: Beißen die Fische? Bei dunkelbrauner Algenbrühe und null sichtbarer Aktivität eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Nemo

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist mir fast egal. Was zählt: Beißen die Fische? Bei dunkelbrauner Algenbrühe und null sichtbarer Aktivität eher unwahrscheinlich.


...und fast noch wichtiger: wer leitet die Seite 999 und später die Seite 1000 des Ükels ein und vor allem womit???
...ich würde das den Altvorderen überlassen

€...außerdem bin ich mittlerweile ein konsequenter Allrounder und kein purer Friedfischer


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jungs, habt ihr meinen Jubelschrei gehört? Best Chub ever!!! 52 herrliche Döbelzentimeter. Georg es war Dein Montagentipp. Geil! Döbel sind bei uns die Ausnahme. Und jetzt so ein Kracher. Bild kommt heute Abend.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, habt ihr meinen Jubelschrei gehört? Best Chub ever!!! 52 herrliche Döbelzentimeter. Georg es war Dein Montagentipp. Geil! Döbel sind bei uns die Ausnahme. Und jetzt so ein Kracher. Bild kommt heute Abend.



Ach Du warst Das? Hier in Berlin sind alle Vögel aufgeflogen! Als Döbelenthusiast hab ich gleich geahnt, das irgendwo jemand nen guten Fisch gefangen hat! Ganz herzliches Petri! 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, habt ihr meinen Jubelschrei gehört? Best Chub ever!!! 52 herrliche Döbelzentimeter. Georg es war Dein Montagentipp. Geil! Döbel sind bei uns die Ausnahme. Und jetzt so ein Kracher. Bild kommt heute Abend.


Geile Nummer! Der Hund blickte Richtung Norden, irgendwas hatte seine Aufmerksamkeit geweckt. Petri Heil zum vereinsvorsitzenden Döbel!


----------



## Tricast

Das ist mal ne Hausnummer für den Norden! Ein dickes Petri aus Hoope von Susanne und mir.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Wuemmehunter ist https://fischdeal.de/deals/top-secret-cannabis-edition-liquid-hemp-2792018 besagtes welches und ist der Preis gut?


----------



## Nemo

Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne Hausnummer für den Norden! Ein dickes Petri aus Hoope von Susanne und mir.


999


----------



## feederbrassen

@Wuemmehunter, petri heil zu dem feisten Chub 
Ich liege mit den Vorbereitungen für Morgen in den letzten Zügen.
Futter dauert halt.
Derweil binde ich noch Vorfächer
 nach .
Wenn ich das pö a pö beibehalte wird es nicht soviel auf einmal.
Wetter ist hier wieder erwartet gut entgegen der Vorhersage.
Wind könnte weniger sein.
Ist aber jetzt eh egal denn ich fahre erst Morgen in der früh.
Heißt um Vier Uhr ist die Nacht vorbei 
Entschädigt wird man durch den Sonnenaufgang und die erwachende Natur.
Jedesmal richtig Klasse auch wenn das früh Aufstehen garnicht mein Ding ist.
Meist ist auch noch kein Wind und wenn man dann den Deich hoch kommt ist Väterchen Rhein Spiegel glatt und gaaaanz ruhig 
Ich liebe es


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter ist https://fischdeal.de/deals/top-secret-cannabis-edition-liquid-hemp-2792018 besagtes welches und ist der Preis gut?


Neues Flaschendesign, gleiche Suppe. Preis ist okay. Ich hab mein Fläschchen für'n Euro vom Flohmarkt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Neues Flaschendesign, gleiche Suppe. Preis ist okay. Ich hab mein Fläschchen für'n Euro vom Flohmarkt.


Ähnlich und auch gut gibt es das von Sonubaits


----------



## phirania

Mal wieder am See


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@phirania: da kommen sie doch gleich, Deine Gösseln.Die wissen, wo es nichts zu befürchten gibt.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, habt ihr meinen Jubelschrei gehört? Best Chub ever!!! 52 herrliche Döbelzentimeter. Georg es war Dein Montagentipp. Geil! Döbel sind bei uns die Ausnahme. Und jetzt so ein Kracher. Bild kommt heute Abend.


Petri Heil zu deinem 52er Döbel. Dein Jubelschrei ist da wirklich berechtigt. Da kannst du stolz drauf sein. Der Döbel steht auch noch auf meine 
" Will ich fangen Liste". Gibt es aber leider bei uns im Vereinsgewässer nicht. Vielleicht werde ich es einmal an der Diemel Einmündung probieren. Dort ist es allerdings schwierig zu fischen, weil alles zugewachsen ist. 
Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und besonders @Wuemmehunter zum Dickdöbel.


----------



## feederbrassen

@phirania, schöne Bilder gemacht


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu deinem 52er Döbel. Dein Jubelschrei ist da wirklich berechtigt. Da kannst du stolz drauf sein. Der Döbel steht auch noch auf meine
> " Will ich fangen Liste". Gibt es aber leider bei uns im Vereinsgewässer nicht. Vielleicht werde ich es einmal an der Diemel Einmündung probieren. Dort ist es allerdings schwierig zu fischen, weil alles zugewachsen ist.
> Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich könnte dich auch mal an unsere vereinsstrecke mitnehmen, da wird es eher schwer keinen zu Fangen (aber wir wollen ja die großen)


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : herzliches Petri zum zweiundfuffzscher Döbel! Na das ist doch schon aml ein Brocken! Bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt.


Ich bin ja doch meistens zu faul, um zum Döbel zu fahren. 
Der Oberlauf der Warnow soll schöne Dickköpfe beherbergen, andere Gewässer in MeckPom ebenfalls, ist aber mindestens eine Stunde Fahrt pro Richtung.
Vielleicht starte ich kommende Woche aus Lust und Laune mal einen Döbel-Versuch, vielleicht pflanze ich mich wieder träge in die Sonne an irgendeinem abgelegenen Teich.


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Mal wieder am See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324017
> Anhang anzeigen 324018
> Anhang anzeigen 324019


Schön dass bei euch die Sonne schien! Hier grau in grau


----------



## Jason

Das Angebot nehme ich sehr gerne an @Kochtopf. Wir müssen nur einen Termin finden. Zugegeben wäre es mir egal, welche Größe zum Vorschein kommt. Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch den ich fange. 
Ich freue mich, mal wieder mit dir los zuziehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@phirania : Ich sehe auf dem Bild nur zwei Wallerköder, wo sind die anderen geblieben?
Aber einfach immer wieder schön diese Tierbabys.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Bin mal gespannt wer die 1000 vollmacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bestimmt lauert @Fantastic Fishing darauf um uns mit fast schon obszön opulenten Fangbildern zu demütigen


----------



## Jason

Der nach mir ist der Gewinner. Ich bin schon ganz Aufgeregt
Oh, da habe ich mich verzählt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nicht ganz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, ein denkwürdiger Nachmittag an der Wümme ist zu Ende gegangen. Es war ein absoluter wow-Angeltag. Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Montage vom Georg ausprobieren. Die scheint gerade den größeren Fischen zu gefallen, besser gesagt scheine sie sie nicht zu bemerken. Erster Fisch war ein recht ordentlicher Aland, vielleicht so knapp über 40 cm. Ein guter Start. Dann hatte ich gerade das 10-Gramm-Körbchen neu mit geschreddertem Toast beschickt und ne neue Brotflocke angeködert, als es wie aus dem Nichts die Rute vom Halter riss. Ich hatte so kurz nach dem Aland noch nicht mit dem nächsten Biss gerechnet. Die Rute lag schon im Gras, als ich sie greifen konnte. Und am anderen Ende der Leine bärenstarker Widerstand. Ich hatte erst an eine Barbe gedacht (die sind auch selten bei uns), der Fisch hat brutal Druck gemacht und sich in die Strömung gestellt. Und da stand er wie ein Klotz. Ich konnte für ne gute Minute gar nichts machen, außer den Druck zu erhalten. Dann ist der Brocken in ein Seerosen ´Feld rein wieder raus und ich konnte ihn langsam aber verbindlich zu mir Randrillen. Alles in allem brauchte ich knappe 5 Minuten, um ihn an der feinen Leine über den Kescher zu bringen. Dann habe ich gesehen, was am Band war. Naja, und dann kam der Jubelschrei, den man in halb Deutschland gehört hat. Ein 52er Döbel, das könnt ihr mir glauben, ist in unserer Region eine absolute Rarität. Es folgten mit einigem zeitlichen Abstand noch ein weiterer Aland der 50er-Klasse sowie ein Halbmeter-Brassen. Vier Fische und keiner unter 40 cm. Etwas gewundert hat es mich, dass die Litten heute nicht aktiv waren. Wahrscheinlich stand ein hungriger Hecht in dem Abschnitt, in dessen Beuteschema die großen nicht gepasst haben.
Ein Wort noch zur Montage. Sie verursacht offenkundig so gut wie keinen Widerstand unter Wasser. Aber sie neigte mit meinem Körbchen auch zum Verdrallen der Schnur. Sobald man beim Nachfüllen die Schnur etwas locker ließ, sprang sie regelrecht um die obersten Ringe der Quiverspitze. Das nervte ein bisschen. Anbei noch einige Fotos vom heutigen Nachmittag.


----------



## alexpp

Extra artig gewartet, bis die tausend erschien.

@feederbrassen
Bist Du morgens am Rhein mit der Bissrate zufrieden ? Ich war dieses Jahr nur nachmittags und abends am Feedern, kurz vor und während der Dämmerung war deutlich besser als nachmittags. Jeweils in der Strömung für 120g Futterkorb.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, ein denkwürdiger Nachmittag an der Wümme ist zu Ende gegangen. Es war ein absoluter wow-Angeltag. Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Montage vom Georg ausprobieren. Die scheint gerade den größeren Fischen zu gefallen, besser gesagt scheine sie sie nicht zu bemerken. Erster Fisch war ein recht ordentlicher Aland, vielleicht so knapp über 40 cm. Ein guter Start. Dann hatte ich gerade das 10-Gramm-Körbchen neu mit geschlendertem Toast beschickt und ne neue Brotflocke angeködert, als es wie aus dem Nichts die Rute vom Halter riss. Ich hatte so kurz nach dem Aland noch nicht mit dem nächsten Biss gerechnet. Die Rute lag schon im Gras, als ich sie greifen konnte. Und am anderen Ende der Leine bärenstarker Widerstand. Ich hatte erst an eine Barbe gedacht (die sind auch selten bei uns), der Fisch hat brutal Druck gemacht und sich in die Strömung gestellt. Und da stand er wie ein Klotz. Ich konnte für ne gute Minute gar nichts machen, außer den Druck zu erhalten. Dann ist der brocken wieder aus den heranwachsenden Seerosenfeld raus und ich konnte ihn langsam aber verbindlich zu mir Randrillen. Alles in allem brauchte ich knappe 5 Minuten, um ihn an der feinen Leine über den Kescher zu bringen. Dann habe ich gesehen, was am Band war. Naja, und dann kam der Jubelschrei, den man in halb Deutschland gehört hat. Ein 52er Döbel, das könnt ihr mir glauben, ist in unserer Region eine absolute Rarität. Es folgten mit einigem zeitlichen Abstand noch ein weiterer Aland der 50er-Klasse sowie ein Halbmeter-Brassen. Vier Fische und keiner unter 40 cm. Etwas gewundert hat es mich, dass die Litten heute nicht aktiv waren. Wahrscheinlich stand ein hungriger Hecht in dem Abschnitt, in dessen Beuteschema die großen nicht gepasst haben.
> Ein Wort noch zur Montage. Sie verursacht offenkundig so gut wie keinen Widerstand unter Wasser. Aber sie neigte mit meinem Körbchen auch zum Verdrallen der Schnur. Sobald man beim Nachfüllen die Schnur etwas locker ließ, sprang sie regelrecht um die obersten Ringe der Quiverspitze. Das nervte ein bisschen. Anbei noch einige Fotos vom heutigen Nachmittag.


Das einfachste Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Döbel und Aland ist der empört-leidende Blick des Döbels.

Tolle Kirsche! Und ein würdiger erster Beitrag der tausendsten Ükelseite. Ich werde unter fachkundiger Zuhilfenahme des vor Ort befindlichen @Minimax die @geomas 'sche montage nachbauen, in der Hoffnung der Weser einen Fisch abzutrotzen


----------



## Jason

Gratulation zum 1000sten Bericht. Und dein Bericht hat es wirklich in sich. Das ist eine imposante Geschichte, wie du den Döbel an Land gekeschert hast. Respekt. Und wie immer tolle Bilder

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das einfachste Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Döbel und Aland ist der empört-leidende Blick des Döbels.
> 
> Tolle Kirsche! Und ein würdiger erster Beitrag der tausendsten Ükelseite. Ich werde unter fachkundiger Zuhilfenahme des vor Ort befindlichen @Minimax die @geomas 'scheinbar montage nachbauen, in der Hoffnung der Weser einen Fisch abzutrotzen


... und das Maul, das beim Döbel ungefähr dreimal so groß ist! Hatte heute das Glück des direkten Vergleiches.


----------



## alexpp

Und den zwanzigtausendsten Beitrag kriegt ihr heute auch noch hin.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @phirania: da kommen sie doch gleich, Deine Gösseln.Die wissen, wo es nichts zu befürchten gibt.



Die wissen  wann es was zu knabbern gibt.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön dass bei euch die Sonne schien! Hier grau in grau



Den ganzen Tag Sonne


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, ein denkwürdiger Nachmittag an der Wümme ist zu Ende gegangen. Es war ein absoluter wow-Angeltag. Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Montage vom Georg ausprobieren. Die scheint gerade den größeren Fischen zu gefallen, besser gesagt scheine sie sie nicht zu bemerken. Erster Fisch war ein recht ordentlicher Aland, vielleicht so knapp über 40 cm. Ein guter Start. Dann hatte ich gerade das 10-Gramm-Körbchen neu mit geschreddertem Toast beschickt und ne neue Brotflocke angeködert, als es wie aus dem Nichts die Rute vom Halter riss. Ich hatte so kurz nach dem Aland noch nicht mit dem nächsten Biss gerechnet. Die Rute lag schon im Gras, als ich sie greifen konnte. Und am anderen Ende der Leine bärenstarker Widerstand. Ich hatte erst an eine Barbe gedacht (die sind auch selten bei uns), der Fisch hat brutal Druck gemacht und sich in die Strömung gestellt. Und da stand er wie ein Klotz. Ich konnte für ne gute Minute gar nichts machen, außer den Druck zu erhalten. Dann ist der Brocken in ein Seerosen ´Feld rein wieder raus und ich konnte ihn langsam aber verbindlich zu mir Randrillen. Alles in allem brauchte ich knappe 5 Minuten, um ihn an der feinen Leine über den Kescher zu bringen. Dann habe ich gesehen, was am Band war. Naja, und dann kam der Jubelschrei, den man in halb Deutschland gehört hat. Ein 52er Döbel, das könnt ihr mir glauben, ist in unserer Region eine absolute Rarität. Es folgten mit einigem zeitlichen Abstand noch ein weiterer Aland der 50er-Klasse sowie ein Halbmeter-Brassen. Vier Fische und keiner unter 40 cm. Etwas gewundert hat es mich, dass die Litten heute nicht aktiv waren. Wahrscheinlich stand ein hungriger Hecht in dem Abschnitt, in dessen Beuteschema die großen nicht gepasst haben.
> Ein Wort noch zur Montage. Sie verursacht offenkundig so gut wie keinen Widerstand unter Wasser. Aber sie neigte mit meinem Körbchen auch zum Verdrallen der Schnur. Sobald man beim Nachfüllen die Schnur etwas locker ließ, sprang sie regelrecht um die obersten Ringe der Quiverspitze. Das nervte ein bisschen. Anbei noch einige Fotos vom heutigen Nachmittag.



Petri 
Schöne Fische


----------



## Hering 58

Denn mal dickes Petri Wuemmehunter


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : danke für den ebenso schön geschriebenen wie reich illustrierten Bericht! Und natürlich ein kräftiges Petri zu Deiner Strecke!
Cool, daß sich die Montage zumindest teilweise bewährt hat. Den Drall kann ich so aus der Ferne nicht nachvollziehen. Ist bei mir kein großes Thema.


----------



## phirania

Petri an Alle Fänger


----------



## Tikey0815

Mein aufrichtiges Petri an alle Fänger  muss leider zugeben, daß ich leidlich Neidisch bin ... solche schöönen Fische  Ich darf meiner Frau dieses Forum niemals, niieemals zum Lesen geben, ich bin fest überzeugt dass sie mir glaubt wenn ich bei meinen häufigen, eigentlich meisten, Schneidertagen behaupte, dass eigentlich alle Angler nur selten was fangen


----------



## feederbrassen

alexpp schrieb:


> Extra artig gewartet, bis die tausend erschien.
> 
> @feederbrassen
> Bist Du morgens am Rhein mit der Bissrate zufrieden ? Ich war dieses Jahr nur nachmittags und abends am Feedern, kurz vor und während der Dämmerung war deutlich besser als nachmittags. Jeweils in der Strömung für 120g Futterkorb.


Nach Zehn Minuten ging es bis dato immer los und dann im 5 Minuten Takt. Läuft 
Korbgewicht um 100 Gramm je nach Entfernung und ob er stationär liegen sollte oder nicht.
Das war dann zwischen 35 Meter ,noch im Kehrwasser der Buhne und um 50 Meter bis an die Fahrrinne.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Wuemmehunter zu dem dicken Prachtexemplar, ein wirklich toller Fisch! 

Seit über anderthalb Jahren ükeln wir jetzt. Ich war damals grade ziemlich frisch im Board angemeldet, als @Fantastic Fishing das ganze hier ins Rollen gebracht hat.
Für mich ist der Ükel zu einem regelrechten anglerischen Zuhause geworden. Hier fühle ich mich wohl, unter so vielen durchgeknallten Friedfisch-Fetischisten.  Und auch wenn ich bis auf Daniel, eher ein Gelegenheits-Ükel, noch keinen von euch persönlich kenne, so seid ihr doch alle nach der ganzen Zeit in gewisser Weise Freunde geworden. So viel durfte ich hier schon lernen, so viel Inspiration gab es, so viel Hilfe habe ich hier bekommen - und so viele meiner anglerische Glücksmomente der letzten anderthalb Jahre hätte ich ohne euch und den Ükel wahrscheinlich gar nicht erlebt. Umso mehr freue ich mich auf des Treffen, auch wenn ja leider nicht alle dabei sein können.

Ich freue mich auf die nächsten 20.000 Beiträge, die nächsten anderthalb Jahre und bin gespannt auf alle Neuankömmlinge in unserer Ükelfamilie


----------



## Kochtopf

Das hast du sehr schön geschrieben, in den Weiten des Web ist der Ükel tatsächlich eine Oase, es ist mir eine Ehre, Gentlemen


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Seit über anderthalb Jahren ükeln wir jetzt. (…) Ich freue mich auf die nächsten 20.000 Beiträge, die nächsten anderthalb Jahre und bin gespannt auf alle Neuankömmlinge in unserer Ükelfamilie



Wohl gesprochen, Freund Tobias, gefiederte Worte denen ich Satz für Satz beipflichte,
herzlich 
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Tjaja, morgen geht's ans Wasser, aber eben doch im Rahmen des verschobenen Besuchs bei der de-facto-Schwiegermama. Das läßt mir aufgrund der Toleranz der lieben Dame (und eines taktischen Blumenstrausses, der bereits auf dem Weg sein sollte und morgen Vormittag einen deutlichen WIrkungstreffer erzielen dürfte) zwar einen zeitlich breiten Handlungsrahmen, aber ich bin dennich von meinem Johnnieflüßchen abgeschnitten.
Eigentlich wär das der ideale Rahmen um mit Insektenimitaten an schwerer freier Leine mein Glück bei den Rotpünktlern zu versuchen, aber Da ja auch gleichzeitig Thread Jubiläum ist, und ich grad so schön in den alten Berichten geschmökert habe, hab ich viel mehr lust auf Ansitz und klassische Methoden- mal sehen welche Fische sich erbarmen werden, und wenn ich total crayyyzzzeee drauf bin probier ich sogar auf Schneidergefahr hin eine neue Stelle aus. Und den Rucksack wird ich bis obenhin mit einer ganzen Köderpalette vollstopfen, von Samys bis Tulip und natürlich Maden und Wurm. Irgendwas muss doch beissen..


----------



## geomas

Danke Tobias für die sehr schön geschriebenen Zeilen ^^^^.



Viel Erfolg morgen, lieber Minimax, und ja, irgendwas wird schon beißen. Vielleicht gehts wieder bunt durcheinander - die Güstern wollen Dein Curry-Tulip und die Döbel nen Wurm. Man steckt ja nicht drin in den Köpfen der Fischis


----------



## Andal

Traut sich jetzt keiner mehr?


----------



## rutilus69

Ein ganz großes Petri Heil an alle. 
Eure Jubelschreie waren wirklich bis nach Berlin zu hören
So langsam werde ich neidisch, vor allem weil ich weiß, dass es für mich frühestens Ende Mai wieder ans Wasser gehen wird. 
Aber dann.....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Naja wenn man bedenkt das zudem die 20.000 Antwort auch noch gemacht wurde.

Bin übrigens 20.001


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Erstmal noch herzlichen Dank für die vielen Petris gestern! Und auch meinerseits ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren oder es heute noch sein können. War schon wirklich ein toller Nachmittag gestern an der Wümme. Ich war erstaunt, an einer Stelle so gut zu fangen. Normalerweise ist am kleinen Fluss nach einem, spätestens nach zwei gefangenen größeren Fischen Schluss mit fangen. Die Unruhe eines Drills ist in dem gerade mal 8 bis 10 Meter breiten und knapp 80 cm tiefen Flüsschen ist einfach zu groß. Nur hatte ich mal wieder zuviel Gerödel dabei, um einfach so weiterziehen zu können. Außderdem bevorzuge ich Stellen, die möglichst weit weit vom nächsten Parkplatz entfernt sind.

@geomas: Ich glaube das Verdrallen der Schnur hängt mit dem Korbtyp zusammen. Der 10-gr-Korb von Browning hat ein ziemlich flaches Blei an der Unterseite, das beim Einholen zum "Propellern" neigt. Da ich rund 25 Meter von meinem Angelplatz entfernt den Köder positioniert habe, sind die Einholwege natürlich recht lang gewesen. Werde mir noch mal einen leichten Guru-Korb mit Bleiring am unteren Ende besorgen, dann sollte sich das Verdrallproblem erledigen.

@Tobias85: Wunderbar formuliert! Deine Worte treffen es!

@Minimax: Irgendwas wird beissen. Ich bin inzwischen auch überzeugter Samy-Fan. Das Zeug scheint in der mehr oder weniger friedlichen Unterwasserwelt zu überzeugen.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Minimax

hihihi, meine Nachbarn sind goldig.
Mein Hobby ist zwar allgemein bekannt, aber regelmäßig wiederholt sich folgende Szene:
Minimax tritt vor die Tür. Von Kopf bis fuss olivgrün, hier und da mit einem hauch kariert. Anglerweste nebst Hakenlöser, Döbel- und Centrepinbuttons, Blinker, Angelmütze mit Polbrille drauf etc. etc- Natürlich schwer bepackt mit Rutenfutteral oder einzelnen Ruten, Rucksack und überhaupt allem, Fette Gummistiefel in der Hand, Kescher noch dazu.
Irgendein Nachbar siehts: "Guten Morgen Minimax, gehst Du/ Sie angeln?"
Ich lebe in einem Haus voller Sherlock Holmesse.


----------



## Tobias85

@Andal hats mal wieder gerissen - voll sind sie, die 20.000... 

@Minimax, ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg heute am Wasser (und allen anderen natürlich auch). Probier auf jeden Fall die neue Stelle mal aus, unbekannte Chancen und neue Erkenntnisse warten nur darauf, entdeckt zu werden.


----------



## rutilus69

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Naja wenn man bedenkt das zudem die 20.000 Antwort auch noch gemacht wurde.
> 
> Bin übrigens 20.001


Upps, war ich das etwa? (auf dem Mobilteil sieht man das ja leider nicht).
Na dann auf die nächsten 20.000 unterhaltsamen, lehrreichen, lustigen und fischreichen Beiträge


----------



## geomas

^ Glückwunsch an @rutilus69 ! 
Da hast Du ne magische Grenze gerissen, vergleichbar mit der Zeit von 2 Stunden beim Marathonlauf!


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Traut sich jetzt keiner mehr?



Gratulation....
20000


----------



## Tobias85

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Upps, war ich das etwa? (auf dem Mobilteil sieht man das ja leider nicht).
> Na dann auf die nächsten 20.000 unterhaltsamen, lehrreichen, lustigen und fischreichen Beiträge



Du warst die 20.001 und rutilus die 20.002..@Andal hat gestern Nacht den 20.000er gesetzt.


----------



## rutilus69

Uff, na dann Gratulation an @Andal


----------



## phirania

Immer wieder schön kuschelig


----------



## Andal

Danke für die Blumen ... aber am Stammtisch passiert ja auch nichts, nur weil sich einer das gesamt 50zigste Bier bestellt hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen ... aber am Stammtisch passiert ja auch nichts, nur weil sich einer das gesamt 50zigste Bier bestellt hat.


Aber es wird mal erwähnt, also alles gut


----------



## Andal

Ich finde es eher bemerkenswert, wie man in kürzester Zeit ein ehedem sehr raubfisch- und spinnlastiges Forum mit Friedfischgeplauder "übernehmen" kann. Scheinbar angeln doch noch die meisten nach "der alten Väter Sitte"!


----------



## feederbrassen

Hallo in die Runde und Petri an alle die draußen waren.
Heute früh wieder am Rhein, gewohnte Buhne und erst mal die kurze Bahn 35 Meter, im Kehrwasser abgegrast.
nach nur fünf Minuten gings los. Der erste Biss und der erste Fisch.
Eine Grundel. 
Okay nicht so prickelnd.
Fünf Minuten später die erste Handlange Nase. 
Es folgten im fünf Minuten Takt Nasen und Plötzen aber allesamt nur 20 bis 25 cm für die ersten 1,5 Stunden.
Die Fische bissen heute spitz im vergleich zur vorherigen Woche.
Der Pegel hatte um gut 40 cm zugelegt. 
Etwas längeres Vorfach und mal die Flavour Küche geöffnet. 
Bumms und die Rute krumm.
Man fühlte DAS ist ein richtig guter Fisch .
Auf der halben Strecke hing dann der Korb fest. 
Rute runter ,Bügel auf.
Die gerade vorbeifahrenden Kähne die ordentlich Wasser aus dem Buhnenfeld zogen taten ihr übriges .
Bügel zu ,Rute hoch und der Fisch war futsch.
haken alles noch dran.
Egal was gut ist kommt wieder.
Neue Ladung ,das selbe nochmal und ………………………….Bumms .
Heftige Kopfstöße am Ende der Leine und ich dachte an eine Barbe.
Zum Vorschein kam dann diese Kirsche von Aland.




Prima läuft 
Bis halb Zehn lief es auch und dann war Ruhe im Karton.
Nix mehr zu wollen.
Nach einer viertel Stunde hab ich dann auf die 50 Meter bahn umgesetzt.
Erster Wurf und Bumm. Die erste Barbe um  35 cm .




Dann wurde es merklich ruhiger .
Es gab nur noch alle Zehn Minuten Fisch.
Es folgten noch ein paar der gewohnten 30 er Güstern ,ein paar schöne Rotaugen und kleinere Nasen .
Um 11 Uhr 30 dann zusammen gepackt und festgestellt das das Wasser nochmal angestiegen war.
So wie vorher kam ich jetzt nicht mehr an mein Zweibein das den Feederarm hält.
Ging aber dann mit einem kleinen Schwapp Wasser in den Stiefel.
Die Hose hat es aufgesaugt.
Alles in allem einfach nur Bombe gewesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher bemerkenswert, wie man in kürzester Zeit ein ehedem sehr raubfisch- und spinnlastiges Forum mit Friedfischgeplauder "übernehmen" kann. Scheinbar angeln doch noch die meisten nach "der alten Väter Sitte"!


Wobei unsere Stärke aus der Schwäche der anderen resultiert. Dennoch schön, es scheint Bedarf für nihilisten und nubbsiefetischisten zu geben

@feederbrassen Petri zur Strecke, mich wundert dass du noch keine Nase gemeldet hast


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@feederbrassen: Petri zur schönen Strecke! „...und mal die Flavour Küche geöffnet." Das hat bei mir auch schon so manches Mal geholfen. 
Wie gerne würde ich mal wieder ne Barbe fangen. Die letzte ist schon wieder fast ein Jahr her. Vielleicht klappt es ja am kommenden Wochenende an der Weser.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei unsere Stärke aus der Schwäche der anderen resultiert. Dennoch schön, es scheint Bedarf für nihilisten und nubbsiefetischisten zu geben
> 
> @feederbrassen Petri zur Strecke, mich wundert dass du noch keine Nase gemeldet hast


Alles zu klein.
Den Aland habe ich in ganzer Pracht im  ÜK Competion Forum Präsentiert.
Warte mal noch ca vier Wochen bis die Fische mit dem Laichgeschäft durch sind.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @feederbrassen: Petri zur schönen Strecke! „...und mal die Flavour Küche geöffnet." Das hat bei mir auch schon so manches Mal geholfen.
> Wie gerne würde ich mal wieder ne Barbe fangen. Die letzte ist schon wieder fast ein Jahr her. Vielleicht klappt es ja am kommenden Wochenende an der Weser.


Barben haben was.
Gezielt würde ich aber nicht mit den Vorfächern von heute fischen.
Jetzt haben die in NRW eh ab 15.5 Schonzeit.
Aber danach...………..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @feederbrassen !

Schöne Fische hast du da gefangen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @feederbrassen !
> 
> Schöne Fische hast du da gefangen!


Danke schön.
War auch wieder Lehrreich für mich.
An der Stelle wo ich den ersten Brummi verloren habe hatte ich noch einen Totalverlust.
Drei Würfe später hatte ich die Reste am Haken und konnte alles rausziehen .
Da liegt ein großer Stein oder Betonblock.
Wenn ich seitlich auf die Buhne laufe bekomme ich die Montage gelöst.
Von meinem Platz aus leider nicht.
Die Fische schlagen sich den Haken los bis ich den Korb da raus habe.
Ist zwar irgendwie doof aber naja.
Bügel auf ,etwas warten und dann ein neuer Versuch das zu lösen.
Bestenfalls mit Fisch.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : meine Güte, was fürn Fisch! Der Aland hat ja mal ne richtige „Wampe” - so was hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen.
Herzliches Petri aus dem Nordosten!


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen : meine Güte, was fürn Fisch! Der Aland hat ja mal ne richtige „Wampe” - so was hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen.
> Herzliches Petri aus dem Nordosten!


Meine Augen wurden auch ganz groß und mein Grinsen erstmal.
Der Fisch ist voll mit Laich gewesen.
Die Genitalpapille schon leicht geweitet.
Lange dauert es nicht mehr wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## phirania

Mal wieder dickes Petri an Alle Fänger..
Habt Ihr alles richtig gemacht heute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Meine Augen wurden auch ganz groß und mein Grinsen erstmal.





Das glaub ich gern.
So einen Aland hab ich noch nie gesehen - wat'n Vieh!!! Die sind hier leider Goldstaub(aber dafür gibts große Döbel.).

Ich könnte auch eine großen Strom in der Nähe gebrauchen.
Man kann leider nicht alles haben.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das glaub ich gern.
> So einen Aland hab ich noch nie gesehen. Die sind hier leider Goldstaub(aber dafür gibts große Döbel.).
> 
> Ich könnte auch eine großen Strom in der Nähe gebrauchen.
> Man kann leider nicht alles haben.


Döbel hab ich im Rhein nicht.
Ich wüsste auch nicht wirklich wo ich hier suchen sollte.
Es gibt zwar z.b . Nette hier,sehr schönes Flüsschen aber soviel Zeit hab ich nicht mich da auch rein zu hängen
Aber der Rhein ist hat soviel Potenzial...……………………
Herz was willst du mehr.
Ist halt etwas anderes Angeln .
Ich find es einfach Geil.


----------



## Tobias85

@feederbrassen: Dickes fettes Petri, das ist ein krasser Ausnahmebrocken!




Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher bemerkenswert, wie man in kürzester Zeit ein ehedem sehr raubfisch- und spinnlastiges Forum mit Friedfischgeplauder "übernehmen" kann. Scheinbar angeln doch noch die meisten nach "der alten Väter Sitte"!



Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an der Sichtbarkeit. Geht ein Friedfischangler in irgendein Forum, werden da meist doch nur Raubfische und Karpfen gepusht. Eine wirkliche Friedfish-Community ist da meist nicht wahrnehmbar. Kommst du aber ins Anglerboard, findest du sofort den sehr aktiv betriebenen Ükel, also bleibst du als Friedfischangler, weil es sowas sonst nirgends gibt. Langsam konzentrieren sich hier also die Friedfischer, während sich die Raubfischangler und die Carphunter auf diverse Foren und Gruppen verteilen. Ich glaube das ist mit ein Faktor, warum der Ükel hier so gedeiht und immer präsenter wird.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @feederbrassen: Dickes fettes Petri, das ist ein krasser Ausnahmebrocken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an der Sichtbarkeit. Geht ein Friedfischangler in irgendein Forum, werden da meist doch nur Raubfische und Karpfen gepusht. Eine wirkliche Friedfish-Community ist da meist nicht wahrnehmbar. Kommst du aber ins Anglerboard, findest du sofort den sehr aktiv betriebenen Ükel, also bleibst du als Friedfischangler, weil es sowas sonst nirgends gibt. Langsam konzentrieren sich hier also die Friedfischer, während sich die Raubfischangler und die Carphunter auf diverse Foren und Gruppen verteilen. Ich glaube das ist mit ein Faktor, warum der Ükel hier so gedeiht und immer präsenter wird.



*Ükel Rockt. *


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> **


Wie darf ich denn den verstehen? ;-P


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie darf ich denn den verstehen? ;-P


ist korrigiert.


----------



## Minimax

@feederbrassen herzliches Petri zum Megaland! Toller Fisch!

Ich selbst konnte mich nur knapp und ruhmlos entschneidern ( Selbst Yates würde fststellen: puny, miserable, meager, wretched, scanty, measly), heute war in praktisch jedem Detail der Wurm drin. Edit: Ausser im Fischmaul. Will da garnicht ins Detail gehen. Ein Gutteil eigenes Verschulden. Letztlich aber waren es die sich ständig ändernden Rahmenbedingungen durch meine unorganisierte Chaotikerfamilie die mir bereits im Vorfeld jeden Nerv und Plan geraubt hatten, das ich fast ein bisschen stolz darauf bin, einen fälligen Wutanfall vermieden zu haben und die Haltung zu wahren. ("Nein Schatz, alles gut, ich.. ich bin bloss ein bisschen müde. Ich.. bin.. so.. müde.")
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Letztlich aber waren es die sich ständig ändernden Rahmenbedingungen durch meine unorganisierte Chaotikerfamilie die mir bereits im Vorfeld jeden Nerv und Plan geraubt hatten, das ich fast ein bisschen stolz darauf bin, einen fälligen Wutanfall vermieden zu haben und die Haltung zu wahren.



Eskaliere mein Freund, eskaliere bisweilen. Anlässlich meines zweiten Herzinfarktes meinte mein Psychotherapeut auf der Reha, dass es essentiell sei, ab und zu den Stress zu kompensieren und kräftig auf den Tisch zu hauen. ;)


----------



## Jason

@feederbrassen Petri Heil. Da hast du wieder gut abgeliefert. Die Barbe ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Schöne, kampfstarke Fische sind das. Kann mir gut vorstellen, das die 35er sich gut gewehrt hat.

@Minimax Petri zu deinem hier nicht genannten Entschneiderungsfisch. Hauptsache, du warst am Wasser.

Ich habe es wie angekündigt heute auch probiert. Der Pegel ist um ca. 10cm angestiegen. Aber die Beißlaune war sehr gering. War am Diemel Einlauf fischen, mit der Hoffnung auf verirrte Döbel oder anderen Friedfisch. Letztendlich gab
gab es 2 Ükelbafos, wobei ich eine davon verwerten konnte.
Geärgert hat es aber mich, dass ich meine gute Hakenlöserzange, die ich von meinem verstorbenen Vater übernommen habe, verloren habe.  Da gebe ich aber nicht auf und gehe noch mal suchen.

Gruß Jason

Edit: In dieser Gumpe habe ich sie gefangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das ist ärgerlich mit der Zange, ich arbeite an einem drei zinger System, man musste mir früher auch den Schlüssel anbinden, eigentlich bin ich näher an aalzathoth (Blind Idiot God) als an chub Niggurath


----------



## Kochtopf

Und @jason 1 Petri Heil zu den rotpunktdöbel! Schön wenn der Zielfisch beisst


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist ärgerlich mit der Zange, ich arbeite an einem drei Finger System, man musste mir früher auch den Schlüssel anbinden, eigentlich bin ich näher an aalzathoth (Blind Idiot God) als an chub Niggurath


Meine Schlüssel sind ganz tief in der Hosentasche. Ich kann nämlich auch ein Held sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Meine Schlüssel sind ganz tief in der Hosentasche. Ich kann nämlich auch ein Held sein.


Ich habe 2017 mein Handy zwei mal in die Fulle geschmissen (Anschlag, guter Fisch, Aufstehen zum drill, platsch), das gute Samsung xcover 2 hielt dicht und blieb funktionsfähig (im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgängermodell, einem S6, das in der Fulda verschied)


----------



## Minimax

Oh @jason1, Petri zu den Rotpunktdöbeln. Und tut mir leid mit dem Lösezangenverlust. Ich selber nutze auch Arterienklemmen. Hier ne Produktempfehlung zum Ersatz: Es gibt von der Firma Greys ne kleine, völlig überteuerte Arterienklemme (eigentlich für die Flyboys, die ja bekanntlich alles zu jedem Preis kaufen). Die ist aber sehr empfehlenswert, denn sie hat zwischen den Schenkeln einen kleinen sehr praktischen Dorn (Ja ich weiss, hahaha). Aber das coole und wirklich nützliche Feature ist dass hinter den Backen eine kleine Schere integriert ist. Extrem praktisch, ich suche später den link


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Arterienklemmen habe ich genug. Diese besagte Zange erfüllte voll und ganz ihren Zweck, hat auch einen massiven Griff, womit ich die Fische betäubt habe. Sie war halt ein Erbstück. Aber den Link kannst du trotzdem mal einstellen. Danke!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe 2017 mein Handy zwei mal in die Fulle geschmissen (Anschlag, guter Fisch, Aufstehen zum drill, platsch), das gute Samsung xcover 2 hielt dicht und blieb funktionsfähig (im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgängermodell, einem S6, das in der Fulda verschied)


Das sind immer herbe Verluste. Auf mein Handy passe ich immer gut auf. Aber meist geht es schneller als man denkt und es einem lieb ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri an @jason 1 und @Minimax

Minimax, warst du an der neuen Stelle? Konntest du wenigstens verwertbare Infos aus den Umständen dort ziehen?


----------



## geomas

@jason 1  und @Minimax : Petri, die Herren!


Tja, nun hab ich mir vier freie Tage (Montag bis Donnerstag) gesichert und der Wind soll die ganze Zeit aus nördlichen Richtungen blasen, und zwar jeden Tag in Böen bis 6/7 Beaufort.

Hmm.

Tendiere momentan zu bislang nie besuchten, nie beangelten Klein(st)gewässern. Mal sehen, wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schönes Segelwetter....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du warst die 20.001 und rutilus die 20.002..@Andal hat gestern Nacht den 20.000er gesetzt.



20.000 te Antwort Leute nicht Beitrag.......der Andal hat den 20.000 Beitrag das ist richtig 

Ach is doch S***** egal wieviele Beiträge solang ess sinnvoll weiter geht 

@feederbrassen 
Ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Eigentlich soll ich mich auf einen Workshop den ich gebe vorbereiten aber ich schmöker im Ükel und überlege wie ich am beim Treffen am WE vorgehe um nicht völlig als angellegastheniker rüberzukommen xD


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll ich mich auf einen Workshop den ich gebe vorbereiten aber ich schmöker im Ükel und überlege wie ich am beim Treffen am WE vorgehe um nicht völlig als angellegastheniker rüberzukommen xD



Setz dich einfach neben mich, dann wirkst du wie ein Vollprofi


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll ich mich auf einen Workshop den ich gebe vorbereiten aber ich schmöker im Ükel und überlege wie ich am beim Treffen am WE vorgehe um nicht völlig als angellegastheniker rüberzukommen xD



@Kochtopf : Mach Dir keine Gedanken, unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König. Und die, die wirklich Angeln können sehen über sowas einfach hinweg, oder erwartest Du z. B. von Andal oder Minimax blöde Kommentare?
Ich denke es wird ein sehr schönes und harmonisches Wochenende in Gieselwerder.
Wir, Susanne und ich haben es jedenfalls ganz fest vor und es soll uns ja keiner in die Quere kommen. 

Liebe Grüße nach Nordhessen
Heinz


----------



## juergent60

Als stiller aber durchaus amüsierter Mitleser wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß bei Eurem Treffen und hab schon ne reichliche Lesezeit eingeplant für einen hoffentlich ausführlichen Bericht. Vergesst die Fotos nicht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## geomas

@juergent60 : soso, Du amüsierst Dich hier also auf unsere Kosten? 
Kleiner Tipp: werd doch hier mal aktiv statt nur „still mitzulesen”.

Ist keinesfalls böse gemeint.


----------



## Kochtopf

juergent60 schrieb:


> Als stiller aber durchaus amüsierter Mitleser wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß bei Eurem Treffen und hab schon ne reichliche Lesezeit eingeplant für einen hoffentlich ausführlichen Bericht. Vergesst die Fotos nicht.
> Gruß Thomas


Danke für die Blumen und die netten Wünsche wir freuen uns, wenn aus dem Mitleser vielleicht auch ein Mitükel wird, um mal kurz mit dem rhetorischen Zaunpfahl zu winken.


----------



## geomas

War bis jetzt noch nicht los zum Angeln, konnte aber immerhin ein mir bislang unbekanntes Gewässer in Augenschein nehmen und den Angelladen um billige Restposten erleichtern.

Der Teich liegt am Rande meiner Heimatstadt, er wurde mir vor zwei Jahren als „Giebelverseucht” beschrieben”. 
Das Gewässerumfeld war deutlich gepflegter als erwartet, ein Müllbeutel-wechselnder Mann vom kommunalen Grünamt machte gerade Mittagspause (neudeutsch: ”Powernap”) in seinem Pritschenwagen.












Ungefähr die Hälfte des Teichufers war gut zugänglich.





Kein Platz ^ zum Hantieren mit langen Ruten, es aber gab auch Stellen für Stipper.





Etwas abgelegene Stelle, nicht viel Platz, dafür mehr Ruhe als am Ufer vis-à-vis.





Über diesen Trampelpfad mußte ich lachen - hier war augenscheinlich ein deutscher Ingenieur am Werk.
Hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie einen so geradlinigen Trampelpfad gesehen.


----------



## phirania

Unterwegs mit kleinen Gepäck


----------



## phirania




----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg, phirania!

Und Georg: Eine wirklich schönen Teich hast du da ausgekundschaftet, sowas hätte ich auch gern in der Nähe.


----------



## phirania




----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Danke! Tja, wie es um die Fische in diesem Teich bestellt ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Gab wohl „früher” mal gut Karpfen, Schleie und Hecht dort, aber auch ein Fischsterben Anfang 2010. Ich hab nicht den blassesten Schimmer, was dort schwimmt.
Das Gerücht „Giebelverseucht” kann eben auch nur ein Gerücht sein.

Ich werd da die Tage mal mit leichtem Besteck hin, Mais und Wurm baden und Lage peilen.

Heute Abend gehts wohl zum Fluß nebenan und für morgen hab ich einen „Ausritt” auf die Dörfer und die kleinen Teiche geplant.


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania




----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube ich habe begriffen dass du am Wasser bist, danke für die Fotos


----------



## phirania




----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Dann bin ich mal sehr gespannt, was du da rausholst. 9 Jahre seit dem Fischsterben ist ja schon eine Weile...fragt sich nur, wie der Bestand jetzt zusammengesetzt ist.


----------



## phirania

Bi





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, phirania!
> 
> Und Georg: Eine wirklich schönen Teich hast du da ausgekundschaftet, sowas hätte ich auch gern in der Nähe.



Bisher nur kleine Döbel bis 15 cm.
Eigentlich sind  / waren hier sehr gute große Döbel  und vereinzelt auch Forellen drin.
War jetzt schon 3 Jahre nicht mehr hier.
Bestimmt alles leer gefischt...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tolle Gewässer, die darauf warten,  von Euch befischt zu werden. Bin gespannt, was für Ükelraschungen die Bergen?
Ich bin gerade auf einem zweitägigen Betriebsausflug, Mittwoch habe ich noch ne Diskussionsrunde zu bestehen, Freitag Vormittag Zahnarzt, dann Köder abholen, Ferdinand einladen und nach Gieselwerder fahren. Ich freu mich auf unser Treffen.


----------



## phirania

Wird bestimmt eine schöne Zeit die ihr am Wasser verbringen werdet.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Erfolg und gutes Wetter.
Schade wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## Andal

Zum Thema ÜkT: Was ich anziehen werde juckt mich wenig. Aber welche Rute nimmt man da mit???


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Thema ÜkT: Was ich anziehen werde juckt mich wenig. Aber welche Rute nimmt man da mit???


11' 1,5lbs und vielleicht 12' 1,75lbs wenn du uns zeigen willst wie man Barben ärgert


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nur nicht verzetteln, so ist mein Plan, meine b, vielleicht Twin Tips, viellei hat ne Medium Feeder ... oder doch lieber ne Haevy Feeder?
Oder vielleicht noch ne Float  Rute? Nee, ich werde versuchen mich zu beschränken.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324158
> Anhang anzeigen 324160
> Anhang anzeigen 324161


Kalle wert jetzt unser AB Fotograf?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 11' 1,5lbs und vielleicht 12' 1,75lbs wenn du uns zeigen willst wie man Barben ärgert





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nur nicht verzetteln, so ist mein Plan, meine b, vielleicht Twin Tips, viellei hat ne Medium Feeder ... oder doch lieber ne Haevy Feeder?
> Oder vielleicht noch ne Float  Rute? Nee, ich werde versuchen mich zu beschränken.


Da gehts schon los.....

Aktuell stehen zur Dabatte: Drennan Carp Light, 12" 1.75 lbs., Drennan Puddle Chucker Method Feeder 11", mein Liebeling 10", 1.00 lbs. ...?

Tendiere momentan zur Carp Light, weil mit der ziemlich alles gehen sollte. Und für den einen Tag werde ich auch nur eine Rute mitnehmen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Tendiere momentan zur Carp Light, …………..



Gute Wahl


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gute Wahl


Zu meiner umgebauten Carp Light. 
Hat mir im O-Zustand als Specimenrute nicht ganz gefallen.


----------



## geomas

Zurück von meinem kurzen Ausflug zum Fluß nebenan. Der Angel-Abend begann mit einer Panne: wollte diesmal nicht mein Dreibein zur Rutenablage nutzen, sondern einen Bankstick in den Sand vor der Uferbefestigung treiben. Bin dabei auf schmierigen Steinen ausgerutscht, hab mir „einen Nassen” (rechter Fuß incl. Schuh und Büx bis zur Wade) geholt und noch nen Finger der linken Hand blutig gerissen. Und einen Guru Reaper-Rest beschädigt.
Naja, nun war ich schon mal am Wasser. Also ausharren.

Wollte diesmal Breadpunches am kurzen Haar probieren. Hat im Prinzip auch ganz gut geklappt, muß nur noch an der Hakengröße feilen.
Hatte heute einen sehr kleinen Haken am Vorfach, werde mal etwas dünndrahtigere Modelle in größerer Ausführung antesten.
Also einen leichten 12er/10er statt des stabilen 16ers.

Ansonsten wieder die feste Seitenarm-Montage wie kürzlich gezeigt. Zuerst mit 10g-Micro-Drahtkorb, später mit ner Bomb.

Gab ne Weißfisch-Mischung (Pardon) von knapp 20 bis gut 30cm. Ein Hybrid aus Plötz und Brassen (Vermutung) von gut 30cm fühlte sich an der federleichten Wand-Rute zunächst an wie ein stabiler Block. Macht einen Heidenspaß, das Rütchen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Georg. Ich hoffe, den Finger hats nicht allzu sehr erwischt.

Zum ÜkT: Ich schlage mich grad eher damit herum, was ich für ein Futter bzw. hauptsächlich was für Partikel für den Futterkorb ich einpacken möchte. Maden ist klar, aber bei Mais, Hanf, vielleicht sogar Weizen? Haken, Körbe und ggf. noch Posen etc. shoppe ich am Freitag, da muss ich sowieso bis auf 200m an meinen Lieblingsladen ran, dann decke ich mich da erstmal ein.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Georg.Und gute Besserung für den Finger.


----------



## Andal

Ich sehe es schon. Eine Woche des Zwiespaltes und der Hemmnisse steht uns ins Haus! Aber wir sind ja zuversichtlich und schaffen das!


----------



## Minimax

Petri @ Geomas, schön dass Du Deine neue Rute einweihen konntest (wenn ich mich nicht irre), und ebenfalls gute Besserung. Wie entwickelt sich denn die angefürchtete windige Kaltfront?

Tjaja,
Die ÜkT Vorbereitungen. Vor wenigen Wochen noch hab ich mir vorgestellt, wie ich in Ruhe und mit geschärften Blick nach ausgiebiger Planungsphase eine sorgfältig auf Gewässer, Witterung, Strategie etc. abgestimmte Ausrüstung peu a Peu im Laufe der letzten Woche vor dem Treffen genussvoll und in Ruhe zusammenstelle. Natürlich ein Paar Tropfen Öl oder frische Schnur hier und da, und frischeste, gute Köder sorgfältig verpackt.
Aufgrund verschiedener Ursachen habe ich mich nun zu einem anderen Vorgehen entschlossen:

Freitags im Morgengrauen werde ich verkatert, fluchend und hustend einfach wahllos soviel Geraffel wie möglich ins Maxmobil wuchten, bis es voll ist (Oh cool, 17 Spitzenteile -Hälfte davon ist beim Verlasten ohnehin zerknackt- und kein Handteil eingepackt, 6 Kescher, Keine Posen, Ausserdem 3 linke Gummistiefel und als einzige Rolle ne Aftma #5 mit WF Schwimmend), und mit Glück finde ich hinter dem Kühlschrank noch ne Büchse Mais und ein paar Casterhüllen.

Dann brause ich los, und nach meinen Berechnungen dürfte ich etwa in der Mitte des 41km A2-Superstaus -ausgelöst durch schwerste Unwetter und Hagelstürme in den Mittelgebirgen- bemerken, das ich Angelschein, Handy und Brieftasche auf dem Nachttisch vergessen habe.

Also, Details können noch etwas abweichen, aber das in etwa ist der Plan.


----------



## Andal

...oder so. Auf jeden Fall werde ich, wie immer, alles auf den allerletzten Drücker zusammenstopfen.


----------



## geomas

°^ haha, wunderbar formuliert, lieber Minimax! 
Kenn ich so auch abzüglich Fliegenrolle, zuzüglich kein Plan beim Verlassen des Hauses, an welches Gewässer es denn nun gehen soll.


Die Rute hab ich jetzt ne Weile und heute zum 3. Mal gefischt. Ist ne extrem leichte Pond Wand. Ein Genuß. 
Das Wetter ist „okay”, nicht besonders warm, aber wohl trocken und die Windprognose wurde etwas nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## Minimax

Nun ja, also etwas weniger drastisch formuliert: Ich glaub ich wird schon ziemlich viel Zeugs mitnehmen, das aber vermutlich in der Karre bleibt. Ich werde ja sehen, was das Gewässer verlangt, worauf ich Lust habe, und vor allem ist da ja ein Gutteil der Blüte des Ükels versammelt: Da werde ich spätestens am Samstag sicher anhand des Inputs und der Erfahrungen der Brüder eine Idee haben wies läuft und dann entsprechend präparieren. Die Aktive Ausrüstung, das was das Wasser sieht, will ich schmal halten.
Und einen großen Wunsch habe ich für uns alle: Hoffentlich werden sich Schirme, Brollis, und Thermoklamotten für uns alle als Nutzloser Ballast erweisen, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine- bloss nichts beschreien...

Aber mal als Spiel: Wenn wir nur eine Kombi, wirklich nur eine mitnehmen dürften, welche wäre sie und warum?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber mal als Spiel: Wenn wir nur eine Kombi, wirklich nur eine mitnehmen dürften, welche wäre sie und warum?



Ich glaube, ich würde zur Feeder-Kombi tendieren. Die kann man zusätzlich auch als Grundrute missbrauchen (und vielleicht werde ich das Abends/Nachts sogar tun) und dann einfach mal ne Stunde liegen lassen und in der Zeit nett plaudern. Nur mit einer Posenrute wäre man ja permanent beschäftigt auszuwerfen und einzukurbeln, das wäre mir den kompletten Tag lag zu stressig.


----------



## geomas

Tja, wenn ich denn die Zeit am kommenden Wochenende hätte und wenn aus irgendeinem traurigen Grund nur eine Kombi mitdürfte:
Greys Prodigy TX 12ft Specialist TwinTip, und als Rolle, hmm, vermutlich ne alte Fox Freilaufrolle kleinstes Modell (prima Rolle fürs mittelschwere Grundangeln).
Eine Spule mit ner robusten (sprich dicken) 8lb-Schnur und ne Spule mit ner modernen Mono dünneren Durchmessers und ähnlicher Tragkraft.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich würde zur Feeder-Kombi tendieren. Die kann man zusätzlich auch als Grundrute missbrauchen (und vielleicht werde ich das Abends/Nachts sogar tun) und dann einfach mal ne Stunde liegen lassen und in der Zeit nett plaudern. Nur mit einer Posenrute wäre man ja permanent beschäftigt auszuwerfen und einzukurbeln, das wäre mir den kompletten Tag lag zu stressig.



Ich glaub, ich würde meine geliebte 13ft-Pin-0,14 Schnur Posenkombi wählen, einfach weil sie mir Spass macht und weil zumindest diese ich gut und sicher führen kann. Ist natürlich das falsche für das Gewässer, aber: Keine Fragen, keine Rätsel, und nun gut,vielleicht auch kein Fisch, aber 2maden1caster verfehlen nie ihre Wirkung
. Abends würd ich euch dann einfach mit Plaudereien nerven, oder mit 30m geborgter starker Schnur die Grenzen der Rute testen.

Ein Nachtrag zu Deiner Erkenntnisgewinnfrage: Ich hatte 3 Erkenntnisse: 1) An manchen Tagen gibt man am besten alle Angelpläne auf 2)Angeln lindert Betrübnis und Schwermut, aber Ärger und Wut können gedeihen wenn Bisse ausbleiben 3) Man gehe nie ohne Maden ans Wasser, sie sichern die Entschneiderung auf niedrigstem Niveau.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> TwinTip,



giltet nicht!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> giltet nicht!



Tja, was wäre wenn?

Also ohne die Twin-Tip-Option würde ich wohl eine ältere Duo-Lite Specialist TwinTip nur mit Avon-Oberteil wählen. Die ist deutlich zarter als die Greys.
Rolle: momentan ist da die Trudex dran, aus praktischen Gründen würd ich irgendeine Stationärrolle mit 5-6lb-Schnur nehmen.


Tja, aber Sonnabend Abend werd ich ja nicht mit Euch an der lauschigen Weser hocken, sondern in ner stickigen Turnhalle Handball knipsen.


----------



## Minimax

Ach Geo, Du fehlst!


----------



## Jason

Liebe Ükelgemeinschaft. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, unterhaltsame Gespräche und ordentliche Fänge bei dem ÜkT.
Ich bin auch eingeladen worden, (vielen Dank dafür), aber leider geht es bei mir absolut nicht. Mich ärgert das total, weil Gieselwerder bei mir quasi um die Ecke ist und ich mich echt freuen würde euch sympathischen Ükelaner persönlich kennen zu lernen. Bei mir am Haus steht eine größere Aktion an, wo einige Helfer kommen. Ich kann schlecht zu denen sagen :"So, malocht mal schön, ich gehe zum angeln." Das wäre sehr fatal. 
Aber bei uns in Region soll das Wetter gut sein und die Temperaturen steigen. Ich bin echt niedergeschlagen, dass ich da nicht kann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelgemeinschaft Ich bin(..)eingeladen worden, (...), aber leider geht es bei mir absolut nicht.



Verflixt und Zugenäht, jetzt brauchen wir auf den letzten Drücker ein neues Opfer. Sollen denn die sündhaft teuren Kutten, das Obsidian-Opfermesser und die Döbelhüte für nichts gewesen sein?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich würde meine geliebte 13ft-Pin-0,14 Schnur Posenkombi wählen, einfach weil sie mir Spass macht und weil zumindest diese ich gut und sicher führen kann. Ist natürlich das falsche für das Gewässer, aber: Keine Fragen, keine Rätsel, und nun gut,vielleicht auch kein Fisch, aber 2maden1caster verfehlen nie ihre Wirkung
> . Abends würd ich euch dann einfach mit Plaudereien nerven, oder mit 30m geborgter starker Schnur die Grenzen der Rute testen.
> 
> Ein Nachtrag zu Deiner Erkenntnisgewinnfrage: Ich hatte 3 Erkenntnisse: 1) An manchen Tagen gibt man am besten alle Angelpläne auf 2)Angeln lindert Betrübnis und Schwermut, aber Ärger und Wut können gedeihen wenn Bisse ausbleiben 3) Man gehe nie ohne Maden ans Wasser, sie sichern die Entschneiderung auf niedrigstem Niveau.



Nicht die Art von Erkenntnissen, an die ich dachte, aber immerhin Erkenntnisse 

Aber wieso wäre deine benannte Pin-Posen-Kombi falsch an der Weser? Ich plane ja auch, meine Pin mitzubringen und dort ein bisschen auszutesten, aber jetzt verunsicherst du mich...

Leute mit Plaudereien nerven finde ich dagegen wieder gut


----------



## Tobias85

Schade jason, aber hausliche Großevents mit viel Ackerei gehen natürlich vor.


----------



## Jason

Ich kann es nicht versprechen. Aber vielleicht schaff ich es am Sonntag einen Abstecher zu euch zu machen. Sowas sollte man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade jason, aber hausliche Großevents mit viel Ackerei gehen natürlich vor.


Und die Baustelle wird jetzt erst eröffnet. Und sie wird sich auch hinziehen. Da kommt das angeln auf längerer Sicht gesehen zu kurz.


----------



## Tobias85

Kopf hoch, geht ja alles vorrüber und danach hast du ja hoffentlich ein schöneres Heim als zuvor, das ist doch auch was.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, geht ja alles vorrüber und danach hast du ja hoffentlich ein schöneres Heim als zuvor, das ist doch auch was.


Danke für die Aufmunterung. So was kann ich gebrauchen. Klar wird es schöner. Die Hütte ist mir ja auch ans Herz gewachsen.
Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@jason 1 bitte versuchs, mit Glück sehen wir uns- wenn nicht schicke doch einige Posenper Post  von Dir zum Mario, und wir schicken dir zurück einzwei leckere Aale oder wenn Die Flussgöttin uns Zürnt ein nettes Fläschlein per el Potto Express!



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nicht die Art von Erkenntnissen, an die ich dachte, aber immerhin Erkenntnisse



Stimmt, hast recht, entschuldige bitte. Auf fachlicher Ebene sind mir folgende Dinge aufgefallen: Ich glaube, an diesem Tag war Liquibread fast wirkungslos. In meiner Not habe ich Maden und Tulip mit der Schleuder geschossen. Das Tulip war mit Curry geimpft, und ausgerechnet darauf konnte ich viele "unhittables" verzeichnen- man kann an den Tulipwürfeln sehr gut die Bissspuren von Kleinis nachvollziehen. Ich Dneke, das Curry zur Zeit ein starkes Agens ist
Zu den Bedingungen: Mit meinen weichen oldscool Ruten war bei dem böigen WInd nicht an eine vernünftge Bissanzeige zu denken. Viel Früher hätte ich auf eine klassische Balsomontage mit versenkter Schnur denken müssem.

Naja, jedenfalls war der Wurm drin- ärgerliche Gedanken, ärgerliches ANgeln, wer kennt es nicht?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> bitte versuchs, mit Glück sehen wir uns- wenn nicht schicke doch einige Posenper Post von Dir zum Mario, und wir schicken dir zurück einzwei leckere Aale oder wenn Die Flussgöttin uns Zürnt ein nettes Fläschlein per el Potto Express!


Das musst du mir Glauben. Ich werde alles dran setzen um euch zu sehen. Werde dann auch genügend Posen mitbringen die ich an euch verteilen werde. Versprochen!!! Aber ich will nicht zu hoch kochen. Ich muss für Sonntag umdisponieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Mist,,,Minimax, du erinnerst mich grade daran, dass ich noch Weißbrot besorgen und bis Freitag/Samstag trocknen muss...ich wollte unbedingt Mashed bread vorbereiten und testen


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das musst du mir Glauben. Ich werde alles dran setzen um euch zu sehen. Werde dann auch genügend Posen mitbringen die ich an euch verteilen werde. Versprochen!!! Aber ich will nicht zu hoch kochen. Ich muss für Sonntag umdisponieren.



Aber Jason,
Lass doch den Unsinn, das war ein Scherz mein Lieber. Bring dich mit, das ist doch das Wichtigste! Und wenns halt nicht geht, dann ein anderes mal.
hg
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mist,,,Minimax, du erinnerst mich grade daran, dass ich noch Weißbrot besorgen und bis Freitag/Samstag trocknen muss...ich wollte unbedingt Mashed bread vorbereiten und testen



Seinwamaelich, was wir brauchen ist unsere Lieblingskombo und ein löffel Lebertran/Pflanzenöl


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> und ein löffel Lebertran/Pflanzenöl



Ich hoffe lediglich als Köderdip...


----------



## Jason

Das ist kein Unsinn. Für euch mache ich das gerne. Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt. Da kann ich wieder basteln. Außerdem sind diese Posen ungefischt. Ihr kommt mehr ans Wasser wie ich. Da bin ich für Erfahrungsberichte und Verbesserungsvorschläge dankbar.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe lediglich als Köderdip...



Ne, war schon im Admenauerschen Sinne gemeint


----------



## Andal

Ich werde ein paar Pellets baden....


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ne, war schon im Admenauerschen Sinne gemeint



Also wenn du darauf stehst - ich hab vielleicht noch irgendwo ne Flasche von 2005 oder so rumstehen..die bringe ich dir gerne als Schluck mit, wenn ich sie finde!


----------



## Kochtopf

Herrgott wart ihr fleißig... wenn ich nur eine Kombo mitnehmen würde wäre es Sarah Jane mit dem Avontop und die Notshimano mit 25er Schnur. Damit dürfte so gut wie alles möglich sein.

@jason 1 aber du wirst doch nicht in die Nacht rein Steine schleppen...

An alle fangenden ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Herrgott wart ihr fleißig... wenn ich nur eine Kombo mitnehmen würde wäre es Sarah Jane mit dem Avontop und die Notshimano mit 25er Schnur. Damit dürfte so gut wie alles möglich sein.
> 
> @jason 1 aber du wirst doch nicht in die Nacht rein Steine schleppen...
> 
> An alle fangenden ein herzliches Petri!


Aber es kann spät werden. Und danach habe ich gemütliches Beisammensein versprochen. Wenn ich als auf die Uhr gucken muss ist auch blöd. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Wenn ich mir die Gegebenheiten dort anschaue, dann sehe ich keinen Baum oder Strauch. Ich würde also als erstes erst einmal Sonnencreme einpacken und ne Zeckenzange.
Zum Gerödel: Ich packe eine Feederrute ein, dazu noch eine Bolo und eine Match mit Pin. Mal sehen was zum Einsatz kommt. Möchte auch bisschen experimentieren und Euch auf die Finger schauen. Susanne wird ähnlich aufgestellt sein. Als Köder denken wir an Maden, Mais und Pellets. Auf jeden Fall packe ich auch ein Paket Sammys ein.
Im Moment sind wir noch am Haken binden. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, die Sache muß einen Haken haben.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

Hört sich gut an Heinz! Nein das stimmt leider oder zum Glück von Bäumen werden wir weitestgehend verschont bleiben! Es sei denn, es wird gewünscht!?! 

Von Zecken ist zum Glück auch nicht viel vorhanden, allerdings gehe ich auch nicht in kurzen Hosen zum Angeln, da am Ufer teilweise sehr "heißes Gras" vorzufinden ist!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab die Compact Base eben bekommen, sehr schick   Wirklich schön "Compact" und die kleinen Nubsies Boxen sind niedlich..... hoffe nur das ich später nie bereue, irgendwas zuhause vergessen zu haben, also schön planen beim Packen   Aber das war ja das Ziel.......



Meine ist heute auch gekommen. Danke noch mal für den Tipp  Tikey0815 und danke Georg fürs messen. Das Teil passt perfekt in den Rucksack! Eine wirklich hübsche Nubsie-Wohnung. Auch wenn ich mich gleich noch etwas auf einen beruflichen Termin morgen vorbereiten muss, werde ich schon mal schauen, wer welches von den insgesamt 18 kleinen Zimmerchen in der Tacklebox bekommt. Und dann ist da noch das Mittelfach und die beiden Schubladen. Das reicht auf jeden Fall für mehr als nur das nötigste!


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich hoffe ja auf reichlich Bilder von eurerem Treffen 
Ich drück euch alle Daumen das auch das Wetter mit euch ist und wünsche euch zu dem Spass den ihr sowieso haben werdet auch noch reichlich Fische dazu. 
Vorab schon einmal ein herzliches Petri heil von mir hier


----------



## Andal

Machen wir uns eben durch Aufgüsse unbekömmlich ...1


----------



## Professor Tinca

Stimmt....in der IG sind ja gar nicht alle Ükels die zum  Treffen fahren.
Deshalb hier nochmal:

Das wird bestimmt unterhaltsam Freunde.
Schade dass ich nicht dabei sein kann.

Ich wünsche euch allen aber dicke Fische, gutes Wetter und maximalen Spaß !!!


Ich werde euer Wochenende hier am PC mitverfolgen und hoffe auf gelegentliche Fang- und Spaßbilder.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stimmt....in der IG sind ja gar nicht alle Ükels die zum  Treffen fahren.
> Deshalb hier nochmal:
> 
> Das wird bestimmt unterhaltsam Freunde.
> Schade dass ich nicht dabei sein kann.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allen aber dicke Fische, gutes Wetter und maximalen Spaß !!!
> 
> 
> Ich werde euer Wochenende hier am PC mitverfolgen und hoffe auf gelegentliche Fang- und Spaßbilder.


Ich hab ähnliches erst hier und dann in der IG gepostet
Also anders herum als du ￼￼


----------



## feederbrassen

Sonntag ist Hegefischen und ich habe irgendwie gar kein Bock drauf. 
Fluss macht mehr Spass. 
Vielleicht kann ich ja dann noch nen schönen Brassen oder Carpi für die 
Competiton hinlegen, mal sehen was läuft


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich hab ähnliches erst hier und dann in der IG gepostet
> Also anders herum als du ￼￼


Hihihi Feeder ist andersrum


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hihihi Feeder ist andersrum


Hahaha 
Du Schelm


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe gerade im angelpraxisordner 5 geblättert..
 Suppenfleisch war 1990 der heiße scheiß in England... hat wer von euch schon damit gefischt?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Du ziehst aber auch alle Register! Ich habe noch nicht mit Suppenfleisch gefischt, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, darauf Bisse zu bekommen. Habe schon mehrfach Friedfische (meist Brassen) auf Bockwurst am Haar gefangen.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Habe schon mehrfach Friedfische (meist Brassen) auf Bockwurst am Haar gefangen.



Echt, ist die nicht ein bisschen groß als Köder? Macht bestimmt auch Probleme beim Werfen...


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Echt, ist die nicht ein bisschen groß als Köder? Macht bestimmt auch Probleme beim Werfen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Echt, ist die nicht ein bisschen groß als Köder? Macht bestimmt auch Probleme beim Werfen...




Geht super am Drachkovitch System mit nem 100gr. Hechtprügel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Du ziehst aber auch alle Register! Ich habe noch nicht mit Suppenfleisch gefischt, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, darauf Bisse zu bekommen. Habe schon mehrfach Friedfische (meist Brassen) auf Bockwurst am Haar gefangen.


Man empfiehlt ebenda, das Fleisch in madengroße Fetzen zu schneiden. Klingt eigentlich nicht dumm, rote made mit fleischduft... hmmm


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Echt, ist die nicht ein bisschen groß als Köder? Macht bestimmt auch Probleme beim Werfen...


Ach Mini.. Wenn du die Wurst zum Zöpfchen flechtest kannst die bestimmt Maximal weit werfen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein knackiges Würstchen von der Theke, keines aus dem Glas, hält Würfe am Haar gut aus. Iat Selektives angeln auf Fische mit großen  Mäulern.


----------



## geomas

#wurst
Bislang hatte ich keinen Erfolg mit Wurstwaren am Haken/Haar. Ist sicherlich ne Frage der Gewöhnung: drei Tage anfüttern und am vierten Tag knallts.

Gab ja auch mal spezielle Angelköder-Wurst. War glaub ich eine kurzlebiges Produkt (verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen, gab darauf abgestimmtes Grundfutter, wenn ich mich recht enntsinne).


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein knackiges Würstchen von der Theke, keines aus dem Glas, hält Würfe am Haar gut aus. Iat Selektives angeln auf Fische mit großen  Mäulern.


Stimmt, Großmäuler verwenden sowas


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #wurst
> Bislang hatte ich keinen Erfolg mit Wurstwaren am Haken/Haar. Ist sicherlich ne Frage der Gewöhnung: drei Tage anfüttern und am vierten Tag knallts.
> 
> Gab ja auch mal spezielle Angelköder-Wurst. War glaub ich eine kurzlebiges Produkt (verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen, gab darauf abgestimmtes Grundfutter, wenn ich mich recht enntsinne).


Gibt in England zumindest Tulip in den buntesten Geschmacksrichtungen (Madenaroma, yummy)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jungs, mit Tulip angelt ihr doch auch. Und das funktioniert doch auch. Und A füttern tue ich mit Bockwurst nur mich selbst


----------



## Tobias85

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Großmäuler verwenden sowas



Ich muss doch bitten...


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, mit Tulip angelt ihr doch auch. Und das funktioniert doch auch. Und A füttern tue ich mit Bockwurst nur mich selbst


Tulip will ich demnächst mal am Biggesee ausprobieren, ich werd bestimmt nix fangen, aber entkomme der Urlaubsdiat meiner Frau


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn in Kassel Zissel vorbei ist kann man mit verkohlten Bratwürsten, Senf, Bier und Buttersäure bestimmt einen äußerst gängigen Teig zaubern


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich muss doch bitten...


Verzeih das Wortspiel, hat mich extremst gereizt


----------



## Jason

Ob Kochwurst, Frühstücksfleisch oder Käse oder Salami, natürlich nicht am Stück, im Supermarkt gibt es so einige Angelköder. Suppenfleisch geht bestimmt auch. Hängt von der Tagesform der Fische ab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Wurst als Köder auf Döbel (und nicht sogar auch auf Barben?) hört man ja jetzt nicht zum ersten mal im Ükel. Wenn unser Wuemmehunter das nun noch bestätigen kann (ich meine, Andal hatte da auch schonmal was zu geschrieben), dann umso interessanter. Vielleicht kommt dann auch ne Bockwurst in meine Köderkiste...


----------



## feederbrassen

Wurst esse ich selber


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt dann auch ne Bockwurst in meine Köderkiste..


Aber vergiss sie nach dem angeln nicht raus zu nehmen. Sonst fällst du beim nächsten öffnen deiner Köderkiste um.


----------



## Andal

Fleisch und Wurscht funktioniert schon. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass der Haken genug Platz zum greifen findet. Das Zeug neigt auch bisweilen zum auftreiben und wird im Wasser recht fest.


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber vergiss sie nach dem angeln nicht raus zu nehmen. Sonst fällst du beim nächsten öffnen deiner Köderkiste um.


Oder ne Zuchtkiste für Maden draus machen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man empfiehlt ebenda, das Fleisch in madengroße Fetzen zu schneiden. Klingt eigentlich nicht dumm, rote made mit fleischduft... hmmm



Willst du angeln oder schnipseln ?


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Oder ne Zuchtkiste für Maden draus machen.


Genau. Draußen in die Sonne stellen und der Rest erledigt sich von alleine.


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau. Draußen in die Sonne stellen und der Rest erledigt sich von alleine.


Wenn sie dann voll ist Deckel zu und einfach Zuhause in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## Andal

Wenn wir Angler uns nur halb so ausgewogen und vielfältig ernähren würden, wie wir unsere Fische füttern und ködern, die Welt wäre eine andere!


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn sie dann voll ist Deckel zu und einfach Zuhause in den Kühlschrank.


Richtig, und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Willst du angeln oder schnipseln ?


Nimmst nen nagelknipser oder saitenschneider, dauert auch nicht länger als nen bread Punch auszustechen


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe mir ein Pfund dendros und je nen Liter Maden und Pinkies bestellt und hol sie Donnerstag mit meiner Weserkarte ab ^^
Dann kommt endlich auch die Wurmzucht in Schwung. 
Behälter noch umbauen (mehr substrat und eine drainageschicht) und dann kriegen die 20 Würmer die drin ihr Dasein Fristen besuch


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn wir Angler uns nur halb so ausgewogen und vielfältig ernähren würden, wie wir unsere Fische füttern und ködern, die Welt wäre eine andere!


Lieber Andal. Da ist wirklich was dran. Die Welt sollte das mal hier lesen und sich ein Beispiel nehmen. 
Es dauert sowieso nicht mehr lange, und die Welt ist dahin. Zum Glück erleben wir das nicht mehr.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Der Welt eine anregende Lektüre...!


----------



## Minimax

Nochmal ernsthaft zur Wurst: Ich hab mal versucht meine Johnnies zu täuschen, indem ich Tulipwürfel fütterte, aber Leberkäse als Hakenköder verwendetete, eben der besseren Haltbarkeit wegen und um das blitzartige Köderklauen etwas zu verlangsamen. Das Eksperiment misslang auf zweifache Weise: Erstens ignorierten die geschuppten Gourmets den Leberkäs´-sie konnten also sehr wohl unterscheiden, und zweitens schwamm das Zeug auf.
In letzter Zeit denk ich aber wieder in die Richtung, nur würde ich nun Hakenköder und ANfutter mit Curry bearbeiten, das die Unterschiede tarnt, und ich würde mir eine Wurstsorte  als festeren Hakenköder besorgen, die nicht aufschwimmt. Evtl. Fleischwurst?


----------



## geomas

Meine Dorfrundreise heute war wenig erfolgreich was den anglerischen Aspekt betrifft.

Aber ich leb schon in nem schönen Bundesland...

War nach einem Hin und Her kurz vor 7 an einem kleinen Dorfteich, von dessen Existenz (und der des Dorfes auch) ich bis gestern Abend noch nichts ahnte.






Erste Station des Tages: am Dorfrand gelegen, der Wasserstand auffällig niedrig.

Hab den Angelkram (und davon reichlich) um den halben Teich geschleppt, aufgebaut. Wollte Kleinfischen aus dem Weg gehen und hab auf Pellets gesetzt.
Ohne Erfolg. Es gab an der Festblei-Rute (PVA-Büdel mit Leckerlis zum Füttern) ein paar Zupfer, aber keinen echten „Ran”, um den Sprachgebrauch der „Hunter” zu verballhornen.
Und irgendwie war mir nicht wohl, ein sehr unangenehmer kalter Wid kam über den Acker gepfiffen und selbst mit 2 Pullovern und 2 Fleecejacken hab ich gebibbert.
Mit der Swingtiprute konnte ich nur Äste uund Zweige landen.

Ein paar Mal gab es etwa fünf Meter vor meinen Füßen einen kleinen Schwall, es scheint also Fische von gewissem Format dort zu geben (Tippe auf Karpfen etwa in Küchengröße). Trotz einiger Becher Kaffee wurde mir nicht warm, hab zusammengepackt und bin weiter.


Ein paar Kilometer weiter am Rande eines anderen Dorfes:





Hübscher kleiner Teich, noch ruhiger gelegen als der Teich zuvor.

^ hier hab ich nicht geangelt, sondern nur ein paar „Notiz-Fotos” gemacht und mich an der Ruhe erfreut.


Weiter zum nächsten Dorfteich: ein Dorf weiter gibt es einen klassischen Dorfteich, also praktisch mitten im Dorf gelegen. Das Kleingewässer war aber praktisch komplett zugewachsen, Kraut bis zur Oberfläche.
Gab ein paar Lücken, mit dem Tackle im Auto war dort aber nichts zu reißen. Muß @Professor Tinca bei Gelegenheit mal nach der von ihm beschriebenen Bolo-Stipperei befragen.

Den nächsten Teich konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen. Der liegt auf einem Acker, es gab in der Nähe aber keine „sichere” Abstellmöglichkeit fürs Auto, also bin ich weiter nach einem kurzen Plausch mit einem freundlichen Anwohner. Werd da sicher noch mal hin, dann aber mit Minimal-Gepäck. Dann geh ich gerne einen Kilometer oder zwei.


Geangelt und gefangen hab ich dann doch noch, und zwar an einem länglichen Teich mitten in der Pampa:




Karpfen, Schlei, Karausche (mein PB) sowie Plötz hab ich dort früher gefangen.
Zwei Kraniche hatten mich heute erspäht und begrüßten mich mit einem wütenden Trompeten.
Sie haben sich dann verkrümelt und temporär dem Angelprofi ihr Revier überlassen.

Pellets liefen auch dort heute gar nicht. Jedenfalls nicht die angebotenen.
An der Schwingspitzrute (zunächst erfolglos mit Ananas-Dumbell bestückt) gab es nach Umbau auf Mini-Futterkorb dann sofort Bisse auf Breadpunch.
Leider nur sehr schlanke, sehr agile und recht kleine Plötz (makellose Tiere).
Es wurde immer windiger, hab ne Weile mit Bomb statt mit Swimfeeder gefischt, ging auch, die Fische wurden aber nicht größer.





Ausgedehnte Krautfelder, auch hier könnte sich der Einsatz einer Bolo als Stippe oder einer Pole lohnen (aber nicht bei kräftigem, böigen Wind).
Werd hier sicher noch mal hin (sind etwa 20km, gibt leider etliche Baustellen auf dem Weg dorthin).

So, das war mein Angeltag. Der gestern aufgerissene Finger ist etwas hinderlich beim Hantieren mit Fisch und Angelkram, dummerweise ist auch meine rechte Flosse lädiert. Mal sehen, wohin es morgen geht. Evtl. zum Teich Nummer zwei, vielleicht auch ganz woanders hin.


PS: Morgen such im Synonymwörterbuch nach Entsprechungen für „Dorf” und „Teich”.
Beim Synonym „Village” kämen sicherlich schnell Kommentare von so ner alten Sprotte aus Hamburg ;-)


----------



## Jason

Fleischwurst ist doch Kochwurst. Oder nicht??


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Nochmal ernsthaft zur Wurst: Ich hab mal versucht meine Johnnies zu täuschen, indem ich Tulipwürfel fütterte, aber Leberkäse als Hakenköder verwendetete, eben der besseren Haltbarkeit wegen und um das blitzartige Köderklauen etwas zu verlangsamen. Das Eksperiment misslang auf zweifache Weise: Erstens ignorierten die geschuppten Gourmets den Leberkäs´-sie konnten also sehr wohl unterscheiden, und zweitens schwamm das Zeug auf.
> In letzter Zeit denk ich aber wieder in die Richtung, nur würde ich nun Hakenköder und ANfutter mit Curry bearbeiten, das die Unterschiede tarnt, und ich würde mir eine Wurstsorte  als festeren Hakenköder besorgen, die nicht aufschwimmt. Evtl. Fleischwurst?




BiFi und Konsorten bieten sich evtl. an. Dünne, würzige Würstchen eben. Taugen zur Not auch als Stimmungsaufheller.


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas ,beneidenswerte Gewässer hast du da .
Und da braucht man nicht für alles nen extra Erlaubnisschein?


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber vergiss sie nach dem angeln nicht raus zu nehmen. Sonst fällst du beim nächsten öffnen deiner Köderkiste um.



Ich hab da schon so einiges vergessen...glaub mir, das erste was ich Sonntag hier zuhause mache, ist meine Tasche auszuräumen und nach vergessenen, verderblichen Dingen zu durchsuchen 

Stimmt, im Topf schwimmt die Bockwurst ja auch oben, danke @Andal...dann bleibe ich vielleicht doch bei Tulip, dann kann ich Minimax auch mit Fragen zu seiner Tulip-Angelei löchern... 

Petri @geomas...und wirklich tolle kleine Teiche! Man könnte ja fast in Versuchung kommen, in die Gegend zu ziehen...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nochmal ernsthaft zur Wurst: Ich hab mal versucht meine Johnnies zu täuschen, indem ich Tulipwürfel fütterte, aber Leberkäse als Hakenköder verwendetete, eben der besseren Haltbarkeit wegen und um das blitzartige Köderklauen etwas zu verlangsamen. Das Eksperiment misslang auf zweifache Weise: Erstens ignorierten die geschuppten Gourmets den Leberkäs´-sie konnten also sehr wohl unterscheiden, und zweitens schwamm das Zeug auf.
> In letzter Zeit denk ich aber wieder in die Richtung, nur würde ich nun Hakenköder und ANfutter mit Curry bearbeiten, das die Unterschiede tarnt, und ich würde mir eine Wurstsorte  als festeren Hakenköder besorgen, die nicht aufschwimmt. Evtl. Fleischwurst?


Das Ergebnis wurde nicht durch Tulip, oder Leberkas gezeitigt, sondern alleine durch den Umstand, dass das eine sinkt und der Leberkas aufschwimmt.


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @geomas ,beneidenswerte Gewässer hast du da .
> Und da braucht man nicht für alles nen extra Erlaubnisschein?



Das sind „Verbandsgewässer”, die man mit der Karte des Landesverbandes beangeln kann. Natürlich gibt es auch Vereinsgewässer und Gewässer von Fischern, für die man extra Karten braucht. Oder keine Karten bekommt. Und kommunale Gewässer, da gibts die Karten oft für nen schmalen Taler.

Falls Du Langeweile haben solltest:
http://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/waters/search/adress:rostock/distance:25#results_map
Verbandsgewässer im 25km-Umkreis


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> BiFi und Konsorten bieten sich evtl. an. Dünne, würzige Würstchen eben. Taugen zur Not auch als Stimmungsaufheller.



Na, ich will schon Passend zum Tulip, so ne dicke, feste, hellrosa … Sorte dieser Fleischware (den Gefallen tu ich Euch nicht!) mit homogener Struktur, die ich sozusagen würfeln kann.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Fleischwurst ist doch Kochwurst. Oder nicht??



Ja, glaube schon,  das sind so dicke Würste mit ner unessbaren Orangebraunen Pelle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, ich will schon Passend zum Tulip, so ne dicke, feste, hellrosa … Sorte dieser Fleischware (den Gefallen tu ich Euch nicht!) mit homogener Struktur, die ich sozusagen würfeln kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, glaube schon,  das sind so große Würste mit ner unessbaren Orangebraunen Pelle, die man in Dicken Scheiben auf Brötchen macht.


Dies Konzept "Brötchen" klingt interessant, allerdings bezweifle ich dass es sich durchsetzen wird


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, glaube schon,  das sind so dicke Würste mit ner unessbaren Orangebraunen Pelle.



Das ist mal eine treffende Beschreibung


----------



## Jason

@geomas Da hast du wieder einen ausführlichen Bericht geschrieben. Echt cool. Danke!!! Du bist ja echt Experimentierfreudig. Du lässt nichts aus und nimmst viel auf dich auf, um einen erfolgreichen Angeltag gehabt zu haben. Schreib ein Buch darüber. Ich kaufe es zu erst. Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen und gute Besserung für deinem Finger und deiner Hand. Schade, dass du es zu dem Ükeltreffen nicht kommen kannst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, glaube schon, das sind so dicke Würste mit ner unessbaren Orangebraunen Pelle.


Genau so ist es. Die Pelle ziehe ich von der Fleischwurst auch immer erst ab. Sonst kannst du kauen bis der Arzt kommt.

Gruß jason


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis wurde nicht durch Tulip, oder Leberkas gezeitigt, sondern alleine durch den Umstand, dass das eine sinkt und der Leberkas aufschwimmt.



Hatte später den Köder mit nem No. 2  hart vorm Haken abgesenkt. Aber ja, hat sich anders verhalten, das trug auf jeden Fall dazu bei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hatte später den Köder mit nem No. 2  hart vorm Haken abgesenkt. Aber ja, hat sich anders verhalten, das trug auf jeden Fall dazu bei.


Lieber Mini, ich darf dich doch Mini nennen?
Du wirst doch nicht Andals Infallibilitas ankratzen wollen?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Meine Dorfrundreise heute



Toller Bericht, vielen Dank dafür! Und die Recherche wird sich auszahlen, da bin ich sicher. Durch so angellose Rundreisen konnte ich meine Rotpunktdöbelstrecken und andere schöne Orte lokalisieren. Entschneidert hast Du dich ja ohnehin schon. Jetzt hab ich auch unheimlich Appetit auf so einen schönen kleinen Dorfteich.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Meine Dorfrundreise heute war wenig erfolgreich was den anglerischen Aspekt betrifft.
> 
> Aber ich leb schon in nem schönen Bundesland...
> 
> War nach einem Hin und Her kurz vor 7 an einem kleinen Dorfteich, von dessen Existenz (und der des Dorfes auch) ich bis gestern Abend noch nichts ahnte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erste Station des Tages: am Dorfrand gelegen, der Wasserstand auffällig niedrig.
> 
> Hab den Angelkram (und davon reichlich) um den halben Teich geschleppt, aufgebaut. Wollte Kleinfischen aus dem Weg gehen und hab auf Pellets gesetzt.
> Ohne Erfolg. Es gab an der Festblei-Rute (PVA-Büdel mit Leckerlis zum Füttern) ein paar Zupfer, aber keinen echten „Ran”, um den Sprachgebrauch der „Hunter” zu verballhornen.
> Und irgendwie war mir nicht wohl, ein sehr unangenehmer kalter Wid kam über den Acker gepfiffen und selbst mit 2 Pullovern und 2 Fleecejacken hab ich gebibbert.
> Mit der Swingtiprute konnte ich nur Äste uund Zweige landen.
> 
> Ein paar Mal gab es etwa fünf Meter vor meinen Füßen einen kleinen Schwall, es scheint also Fische von gewissem Format dort zu geben (Tippe auf Karpfen etwa in Küchengröße). Trotz einiger Becher Kaffee wurde mir nicht warm, hab zusammengepackt und bin weiter.
> 
> 
> Ein paar Kilometer weiter am Rande eines anderen Dorfes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hübscher kleiner Teich, noch ruhiger gelegen als der Teich zuvor.
> 
> ^ hier hab ich nicht geangelt, sondern nur ein paar „Notiz-Fotos” gemacht und mich an der Ruhe erfreut.
> 
> 
> Weiter zum nächsten Dorfteich: ein Dorf weiter gibt es einen klassischen Dorfteich, also praktisch mitten im Dorf gelegen. Das Kleingewässer war aber praktisch komplett zugewachsen, Kraut bis zur Oberfläche.
> Gab ein paar Lücken, mit dem Tackle im Auto war dort aber nichts zu reißen. Muß @Professor Tinca bei Gelegenheit mal nach der von ihm beschriebenen Bolo-Stipperei befragen.
> 
> Den nächsten Teich konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen. Der liegt auf einem Acker, es gab in der Nähe aber keine „sichere” Abstellmöglichkeit fürs Auto, also bin ich weiter nach einem kurzen Plausch mit einem freundlichen Anwohner. Werd da sicher noch mal hin, dann aber mit Minimal-Gepäck. Dann geh ich gerne einen Kilometer oder zwei.
> 
> 
> Geangelt und gefangen hab ich dann doch noch, und zwar an einem länglichen Teich mitten in der Pampa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karpfen, Schlei, Karausche (mein PB) sowie Plötz hab ich dort früher gefangen.
> Zwei Kraniche hatten mich heute erspäht und begrüßten mich mit einem wütenden Trompeten.
> Sie haben sich dann verkrümelt und temporär dem Angelprofi ihr Revier überlassen.
> 
> Pellets liefen auch dort heute gar nicht. Jedenfalls nicht die angebotenen.
> An der Schwingspitzrute (zunächst erfolglos mit Ananas-Dumbell bestückt) gab es nach Umbau auf Mini-Futterkorb dann sofort Bisse auf Breadpunch.
> Leider nur sehr schlanke, sehr agile und recht kleine Plötz (makellose Tiere).
> Es wurde immer windiger, hab ne Weile mit Bomb statt mit Swimfeeder gefischt, ging auch, die Fische wurden aber nicht größer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausgedehnte Krautfelder, auch hier könnte sich der Einsatz einer Bolo als Stippe oder einer Pole lohnen (aber nicht bei kräftigem, böigen Wind).
> Werd hier sicher noch mal hin (sind etwa 20km, gibt leider etliche Baustellen auf dem Weg dorthin).
> 
> So, das war mein Angeltag. Der gestern aufgerissene Finger ist etwas hinderlich beim Hantieren mit Fisch und Angelkram, dummerweise ist auch meine rechte Flosse lädiert. Mal sehen, wohin es morgen geht. Evtl. zum Teich Nummer zwei, vielleicht auch ganz woanders hin.
> 
> 
> PS: Morgen such im Synonymwörterbuch nach Entsprechungen für „Dorf” und „Teich”.
> Beim Synonym „Village” kämen sicherlich schnell Kommentare von so ner alten Sprotte aus Hamburg ;-)


Der Gewässerpool ist wegen solcher Kleinode eine großartige Sache. Schade dass sie scheinbar vielerorts nicht gepflegt oder gar besetzt werden. Petri zu den Nanoplötzen und danke für den Bericht


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Mini, ich darf dich doch Mini nennen?
> Du wirst doch nicht Andals Infallibilitas ankratzen wollen?



Neinherr, den Göttern sei Dank ist mir im Letzten Moment der zweite Satz mit der beschwichtigenden Zustimmung eingefallen, ich hatte schon den Duft des Scheiterhaufens in der Nase.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : danke für die Blumen!
Das mit dem Buch überlasse ich lieber den Experten. 
Es mangelt doch sehr an profunden Kenntnissen der deutschen Sprache und anglerisch kann ich den meisten Ükeln auch nicht die Kerze halten (sagt man das so?).
Ein Satire-Magazin für Angler wär da schon eher was. Da wär ich mit meinen Kernkompetenzen besser aufgehoben.


----------



## daci7

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück - die Aale hier laufen hier so gut, da komme ich nicht zum Matchen ... ich gelobe Besserung!
Eventuell schaff ichs am Wochenende mal tagsüber raus.
Hab allerdings vom Gestern wenigstens meinen Beifang in der IG gepostet. Normalerweise gibts hier so gut wie keinen Beifang beim Aalangeln, maximal Kaulbarsch oder Grundel vor der Dunkelheit. Gestern bei extrem steigendem Wasser das aus dem Rhein reingedrückt wurde gabs allerdings Güster, Brassen, Welse ... und eben Aale.
Leider bleibt das Wasser nicht stehen sonder fällt direkt wieder ...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ein Satire-Magazin für Angler wär da schon eher was. Da wär ich mit meinen Kernkompetenzen besser aufgehoben.



Für Angler oder über Angler?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Für Angler oder über Angler?



Bidirektional.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Problem allein ist, dass die Realität schon arg satirisch wirkt


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Problem allein ist, dass die Realität schon arg satirisch wirkt



Du meinst die gemeinschaftlichen Wurfversuche mit der Pin beim Ükel-Treffen?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Du meinst die gemeinschaftlichen Wurfversuche mit der Pin beim Ükel-Treffen?


Das wäre dann eher je nach verletzungsgrad Slap- bzw. Splatstick


----------



## Minimax

Also, ich fürchte, ein erfolgreiches Satiremagazin FÜR Angler, also zugeschnitten auf eine möglichst breite Leserschaft innerhalb der deutschsprachigen Zunft, könnte ich glaube ich rein physisch schon nicht lesen. Immer wenn ich hier im Witzethread lese, oder so manch köstlich-feinsinniger Beitrag der üblichen Verdächtigen sonstwo im Forum mich überraschend trifft, zerfalle ich vor Scham zu Staub. Die Missus muss dann immer mit Kehrblech und Besen zu Hilfe kommen und eins dieser komplizierten und aufwändigen Wiedererweckungsrituale durchführen..


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Neinherr, den Göttern sei Dank ist mir im Letzten Moment der zweite Satz mit der beschwichtigenden Zustimmung eingefallen, ich hatte schon den Duft des Scheiterhaufens in der Nase.


Bei mir scheitert keiner auf seinem Haufen!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : danke für die Blumen!
> Das mit dem Buch überlasse ich lieber den Experten.
> Es mangelt doch sehr an profunden Kenntnissen der deutschen Sprache und anglerisch kann ich den meisten Ükeln auch nicht die Kerze halten (sagt man das so?).
> Ein Satire-Magazin für Angler wär da schon eher was. Da wär ich mit meinen Kernkompetenzen besser aufgehoben.


Nein, nein mein Lieber. Du zählst schon zu den Experten. Sei nicht so Bescheiden. Es muss nicht immer alles hochdeminsoniert sein. 
Ein Versuch mit dem Buch wäre es schon wert.  Aber du musst es wissen. Will dich nicht überreden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : Danke lieber Jason (auch für die Wünsch bezüglich meiner Hände), aber das ernsthafte Schreiben ist wirklich nicht mein Ding.
Aber „Berichte” wie den über meine Dorfrundreise werd ich sicher auch in Zukunft gerne verfassen.
Und den einen oder anderen fragwürdigen Witz und Kommentar auch.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das mit dem Buch überlasse ich lieber den Experten.


​


jason 1 schrieb:


> Nein, nein mein Lieber. Du zählst schon zu den Experten. (…)Ein Versuch mit dem Buch wäre es schon wert.



Ich finde, Jason hat recht. Ein Büchlein könnt schon rausspringen, es kommt auf die Vermarktung an. Was nötig ist ist ein schmissiger Titel, etwas was den Leuten im Gedächtnis bleibt und sie mitreisst. Zum Beispiel (wie blöd das es diese behandschuhten Zeigefinger nicht mehr in den Schriftsätzen gibt):



_*Prof. Plb. Dr. phil. Dr. nat. Dr. hc. mult. G.G. Geomas, MBE, GdV, OT.Üclé, VSOP, isauchok*_:

*Einige Beobachtungen zum sportlichen Fischfang an Kleingewässern der Brassenregion Mecklenburg Vorpommerns*
* unter besonderer Beachtung leichter Grundangeltaktiken.*

Enthaltend basale Überlegungen zum Placément des Sportanglers am Gewässer, erschöpfende Listen erfolgversprechender Köder und Kirrungen, sowie zahlreiche Diagramme von Angelgerät und Montagen, 

-nebst einem Exkurs hinsichtlich des Fischens mit dem Schwimmer und generelle Erwägungen-
 zum Betragen am Wasser sowie Umgang mit Nichtanglern. 

Mit 8 Holzschnitten und 4 Farbtafeln, 
s_owie einer colorierten und handsignierten Photographiegrusskarte des Verfassers, liegend in Leopardentanga mit Pfeife vor seinem Rutenschrank.


*Soundsostadt, im Januar 2020*


_​


----------



## geomas

Tja, dann muß ich wohl doch drüber nachdenken. Danke für die Mühe, Minimax.

Ein wirklich unterhaltsamer Autor ist übrigens Steve „Doctor” Kibble. Der hatte (hat?) ne Rubrik im Carpworld-Magazin „I'm a Top Blanker”.
Bin nur über drei Ausrisse gestolpert, keine Ahnung, ob er auch Bücher verfaßt hat.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> s_owie einer colorierten und handsignierten Photographiegrusskarte des Verfassers, liegend in Leopardentanga mit Pfeife vor seinem Rutenschrank.
> 
> 
> *Soundsostadt, im Januar 2020*
> 
> 
> _​


Alleine deswegen wird das Werk alle Bestverkaufslisten sprengen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Werter Herr Prof. Plb. Dr. phil. Dr. nat. Dr. hc. mult. G.G. @geomas der Bericht über den Dorfsee ist wider mehr als gelungen, danke fürs schreiben und einstellen.       

--- Höfflichkeitsmodus aus ---

Eine kleine Überlegung zum Thema Buch wäre doch deine geschriebenen Beiträge erstmal alle für dich zu sichern (in Textform) dann könntest du im Falle des Falles später immer noch alles aus der Schublade holen und entsprechend was verfassen. Die Problematik mit dem immer richtigen Deutsch übernimmt doch sowieso später mal der Verlag bzw die Leser wo mal Querlesen.....von dem her gibt´s von mir ein  .


Achja ab morgen werd ich für einige Zeit die Seiten wechseln......


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Werter Herr Prof. Plb. Dr. phil. Dr. nat. Dr. hc. mult. G.G. @geomas der Bericht über den Dorfsee ist wider mehr als gelungen, danke fürs schreiben und einstellen.
> 
> --- Höfflichkeitsmodus aus ---
> 
> Eine kleine Überlegung zum Thema Buch wäre doch deine geschriebenen Beiträge erstmal alle für dich zu sichern (in Textform) dann könntest du im Falle des Falles später immer noch alles aus der Schublade holen und entsprechend was verfassen. Die Problematik mit dem immer richtigen Deutsch übernimmt doch sowieso später mal der Verlag bzw die Leser wo mal Querlesen.....von dem her gibt´s von mir ein  .


Find ich gut deinen Vorschlag. Deutschland hat ohnehin zu wenig angelromantikliteratur. Du könntest der deutsche venables werden!


> Achja ab morgen werd ich für einige Zeit die Seiten wechseln......


Du gehst zur Peta?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Bilder, @geomas !!!

Petri Heil @daci7 und auch allen anderen Fängern!




dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Achja ab morgen werd ich für einige Zeit die Seiten wechseln......



Brrrrrrrrr.....davon bitte keinen Bericht(oder gar Bilder)!


----------



## Tricast

Na ja, auch wenn jemand was verge


geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : danke für die Blumen!
> Das mit dem Buch überlasse ich lieber den Experten.
> Es mangelt doch sehr an profunden Kenntnissen der deutschen Sprache und anglerisch kann ich den meisten Ükeln auch nicht die Kerze halten (sagt man das so?).
> Ein Satire-Magazin für Angler wär da schon eher was. Da wär ich mit meinen Kernkompetenzen besser aufgehoben.



Gibt es doch bereits schon!!! Man braucht doch hier nur im ÜKEL lesen, alles vorhanden. Am einfachsten das Profil aufrufen und unter Profilnachrichten Beiträge anklicken. Besonders lesenswert halte ich die Beiträge von Minimax und Prof. Plb. Dr. phil. Dr. nat. Dr. hc. mult. G.G. Geomas. War schon mal am überlegen die Beiträge der besagten Herren als Druckerzeugnis vorzulegen. Lohnenswert wäre es schon. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Gibt es doch bereits schon!!! Man braucht doch hier nur im ÜKEL lesen, alles vorhanden.



Ich muss sagen, das der Ükelthread für mich schon eine richtige Ressource geworden ist: Wenn ich eine anglerische Frage oder ein Problem habe, nutz ich einfach die Suchfunktion für diesen Thread, oft habe ich auch ne Idee wer zu welchem Thema was geschrieben hat, kann mans noch genauer eingrenzen.
Neben unseren lustigen Plaudereien und dem amüsantem Spam (husthust) stehen die Chancen gut, das man zu praktisch jedem Friedfisch/Ansitz Sachverhalt hier 
Nützliches findet.
Das würd ich aber nicht auf Einzelne begrenzen, sondern auf die vielen vielen guten Beiträge aller Ükels und Gäste. Ist schon toll: Da denken sich ein paar Leute nichts Böses, plaudern ein Bisschen und schreiben vielleicht mal einen Satz zu ihren Lieblingsköder, Montage, Nübsies, und zack entsteht eine 1000seitige, rappelvolle Ressource voller Tips, Beschreibungen, Kompetenz und Irrsinn. Macht übrigens auch Spass aufs Geratewohl irgendeine Seite aufzuschlagen und zu schmökern..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das der Ükelthread für mich schon eine richtige Ressource geworden ist: Wenn ich eine anglerische Frage oder ein Problem habe, nutz ich einfach die Suchfunktion für diesen Thread, oft habe ich auch ne Idee wer zu welchem Thema was geschrieben hat, kann mans noch genauer eingrenzen.
> Neben unseren lustigen Plaudereien und dem amüsantem Spam (husthust) stehen die Chancen gut, das man zu praktisch jedem Friedfisch/Ansitz Sachverhalt hier
> Nützliches findet.
> Das würd ich aber nicht auf Einzelne begrenzen, sondern auf die vielen vielen guten Beiträge aller Ükels und Gäste. Ist schon toll: Da denken sich ein paar Leute nichts Böses, plaudern ein Bisschen und schreiben vielleicht mal einen Satz zu ihren Lieblingsköder, Montage, Nübsies, und zack entsteht eine 1000seitige, rappelvolle Ressource voller Tips, Beschreibungen, Kompetenz und Irrsinn. Macht übrigens auch Spass aufs Geratewohl irgendeine Seite aufzuschlagen und zu schmökern..


Wie immer sehr sehr treffend. Ich könnte mir ja einen Sammelband Ükelberichte vorstellen, die Chub Study Group hat das schön vorgemacht.
Für mich ist der Ükel eine eigene Not-so-specimen Hunting Crew geworden, wenn irgendwann das AB eingestampft werden sollte sollten wir über die Gründung eines e.V. nachdenken


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> sollten wir über die Gründung eines e.V. nachdenken



Das Modell dazu:
http://fallonsangler.net/the-golden-scale-club/

hier ein Sitzungsbericht:
https://waterbloguk.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/blog-first-page.jpg

ED: Beides natürlich schonmal hier gepostet, aber kann ja nicht schaden: Der Ükel und seine Themen ist eben im Einklang mit der Natur zyklisch...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Modell dazu:
> http://fallonsangler.net/the-golden-scale-club/
> 
> hier ein Sitzungsbericht:
> https://waterbloguk.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/blog-first-page.jpg
> 
> ED: Beides natürlich schonmal hier gepostet, aber kann ja nicht schaden: Der Ükel und seine Themen ist eben im Einklang mit der Natur zyklisch...


Danke dass du diese Kleinode nochmal gepostet hast, möge es der Ükelbrut als Inspiration dienen (und warum sollte es dem Ükel mit den Zyklen anders gehen als der lesersammelnden Contentindustrie?)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du gehst zur Peta?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brrrrrrrrr.....davon bitte keinen Bericht(oder gar Bilder)!



Ich kann euch beide beruhigen, gewechselt wird nur zu den Raubfischen  die Ükel dienen dann nur noch als Köfi


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das der Ükelthread für mich schon eine richtige Ressource geworden ist: Wenn ich eine anglerische Frage oder ein Problem habe, nutz ich einfach die Suchfunktion für diesen Thread, oft habe ich auch ne Idee wer zu welchem Thema was geschrieben hat, kann mans noch genauer eingrenzen.
> Neben unseren lustigen Plaudereien und dem amüsantem Spam (husthust) stehen die Chancen gut, das man zu praktisch jedem Friedfisch/Ansitz Sachverhalt hier
> Nützliches findet.
> Das würd ich aber nicht auf Einzelne begrenzen, sondern auf die vielen vielen guten Beiträge aller Ükels und Gäste. Ist schon toll: Da denken sich ein paar Leute nichts Böses, plaudern ein Bisschen und schreiben vielleicht mal einen Satz zu ihren Lieblingsköder, Montage, Nübsies, und zack entsteht eine 1000seitige, rappelvolle Ressource voller Tips, Beschreibungen, Kompetenz und Irrsinn. Macht übrigens auch Spass aufs Geratewohl irgendeine Seite aufzuschlagen und zu schmökern..



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Man bekommt hier sehr viel Inspiration, aber auch neue Denkansätze und neue Betrachtungsweisen. 
Aber halt auch viiiiiieeeeeellllllll zu wenig Zeit am Wasser, um alles auszuprobieren


----------



## Tobias85

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht. Man bekommt hier sehr viel Inspiration, aber auch neue Denkansätze und neue Betrachtungsweisen.
> Aber halt auch viiiiiieeeeeellllllll zu wenig Zeit am Wasser, um alles auszuprobieren



Vollste Zustimmung. Mit meinen geplanten Vorhaben, die ihren Ursprung im Ükel haben, kann ich die nächsten 5 Jahre füllen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung. Mit meinen geplanten Vorhaben, die ihren Ursprung im Ükel haben, kann ich die nächsten 5 Jahre füllen.


Und einen großen vierstelligen Betrag verbrennen


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung. Mit meinen geplanten Vorhaben, die ihren Ursprung im Ükel haben, kann ich die nächsten 5 Jahre füllen.


Man muss ja was zum träumen haben


----------



## rhinefisher

Nach soviel Weihrauch... mal wieder was aus den Tiefen der Profanei: Da ich früher oft mit 2 Rädern und 2 Zylindern unterwegs war, sah es abends ködermäßig oft recht mau aus. Da sich BiFi auch in warmen Klimaten gut hält, mußte die dann häufig als Notköder herhalten.
Das Ergebniß war schon sehr durchwachsen; gab es einerseits Tage, da hatte man das Gefühl mit anderen Ködern auch nicht viel mehr gefangen zu haben, so gab es andere, da war ich der Verzweiflung nahe. Wenn man sieht, wie die Salami durch die Barben trudelt und sich keine Schuppe dafür interessiert, kann man schonmal weinen vor Wut. Vielleicht bin ich deshalb kein so großer Fan von Tulip - zuviel schlechte Erfahrung mit BiFi.. .
Ist irgendwie ähnlich wie mit den Kirschen auf Döbel: Zwar habe ich etliche mit Kirschen gefangen (weil mir andere Köder untersagt waren..), aber Grashüpfer und Brot sind 10X besser.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri allen die ans Wasser konnten 

@Kochtopf 
Nanoplötzen


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Nanoplötzen


Von Pröfpröf geliehen


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Von Pröfpröf geliehen


Egal 
Ich finde das Wort einfach Klasse. 
Urheberrecht hast du ja dann 
verletzt


----------



## alexpp

Ich finde so Wortschöpfungen wie Punkerdöbel oder Rotpunktdöbel genial


----------



## Andal

Habe eben mal einen Blick aufs Kachelmannwetter fürs Wochenende in GW und das ÜkT geworfen ... wenn Götter reisen. Das sollte perfekt werden!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Habe eben mal einen Blick aufs Kachelmannwetter fürs Wochenende in GW und das ÜkT geworfen ... wenn Götter reisen. Das sollte perfekt werden!



Oha.. habs auch gesehen.. aber Vorsicht, Vorsicht, immer hübsch auf leisen Sohlen, bloss nichts beschreien..


----------



## Andal

Symposium, Sympossion ... und etwas Angeln. Dafür reicht es immer!


----------



## Kochtopf

Notfalls verlegen wir das ganze  in die granja del Potto (kann eh immer Helfer gebrauchen )


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha.. habs auch gesehen.. aber Vorsicht, Vorsicht, immer hübsch auf leisen Sohlen, bloss nichts beschreien..


Schwarzseherei ist eigentlich meins was sowas angeht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na hoffentlich habt ihr wenigstens Glück mit dem Wetter.

Hier gibt es lt. Vorhersage Regen und Gewitter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich habt ihr wenigstens Glück mit dem Wetter.
> 
> Hier gibt es lt. Vorhersage Regen und Gewitter.


Petrus zürnt dir weil du deine Stammtischbrüder aus niederen Beweggründen (Geld und Gesundheit oder so ) im Stich lässt!


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Wuemmehunter

Booaahhh... das gibt ja noch richtig zur Sache hier, gestern Abend und heute. Entschuldigung, dass ich mich gestern so abrupt auf der Bockwurstdebatte ausklinken musste. Es gab zu erfüllende Pflichten, die ich hier nicht näher ausbreiten möchte. Ja die Bockwurst, da hab ich doch gar nicht bemerkt, dass der eine oder andere sich vor seinem geistigen Auge vorstellte, dat ich mit ganzen Bockwürsten fische. Wobei das in der Tat mal zu überlegen wer. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben einen Wels gefangen und ne Bremer Gekochte (ne ganz dicke Bockwurst) mit Knoblauch könnte da doch mal ne Köderalternative sein, aber das ist ein anderer Threat. Aber Spaß beiseite: Mit einem STÜCKCHEN Bockwurst am Haar habe ich auch schon eine Barbe fangen können. Am Wochenende werde ich das aber mit anderen Ködern probieren. Mal ne Frage an die Hessen: Darf man bei Euch überhaupt gerade auf Barben fischen, in NRW und RLP haben die ja aktuell Schonzeit.


----------



## geomas

Karausche oder Giebel?

Hab gerade die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie gezählt (anderes Foto).
Auflösung kommt etwas später zusammen mit einem kurzen Bericht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Von der Farbe her würde ich auf eine Karausche tippen. Auf jeden Fall Petri zum Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Booaahhh... das gibt ja noch richtig zur Sache hier, gestern Abend und heute. Entschuldigung, dass ich mich gestern so abrupt auf der Bockwurstdebatte ausklinken musste. Es gab zu erfüllende Pflichten, die ich hier nicht näher ausbreiten möchte. Ja die Bockwurst, da hab ich doch gar nicht bemerkt, dass der eine oder andere sich vor seinem geistigen Auge vorstellte, dat ich mit ganzen Bockwürsten fische. Wobei das in der Tat mal zu überlegen wer. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben einen Wels gefangen und ne Bremer Gekochte (ne ganz dicke Bockwurst) mit Knoblauch könnte da doch mal ne Köderalternative sein, aber das ist ein anderer Threat. Aber Spaß beiseite: Mit einem STÜCKCHEN Bockwurst am Haar habe ich auch schon eine Barbe fangen können. Am Wochenende werde ich das aber mit anderen Ködern probieren. Mal ne Frage an die Hessen: Darf man bei Euch überhaupt gerade auf Barben fischen, in NRW und RLP haben die ja aktuell Schonzeit.


Keine Schonzeit 40cm Mindestmaß  - aber wie das jetzt bei der Weser aussieht weiss mario besser. Oder ich morgen nachmittag


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Karausche oder Giebel?



Sieht nach Karausche aus aber zeig mal den ganzen Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Karausche oder Giebel?
> 
> Hab gerade die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie gezählt (anderes Foto).
> Auflösung kommt etwas später zusammen mit einem kurzen Bericht.


Wenn du so ankommst vermutlich ein Hybrid


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du so ankommst vermutlich ein Hybrid


Ne Gierausche also?


----------



## feederbrassen

Karausche 
sonst würde er nicht son Geheimniss daraus machen.


----------



## geomas

Auflösung kommt etwa später. 
Sorry, kommt zusammen mit nem kurzen Bericht und ich bin gerade noch mit ner anderen Sache befaßt.



#tacklebox.co.uk (der Händler auf der Insel)

Die Firma wurde ja ein paar Mal ins Gespräch gebracht - hat dort schon jemand etwas bestellt?


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Karausche oder Giebel?
> 
> Hab gerade die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie gezählt (anderes Foto).
> Auflösung kommt etwas später zusammen mit einem kurzen Bericht.



Würde  auch Karausche tippen.
Oder ist es gar ein Karauschenkarpfen.?


----------



## Kochtopf

Falls wer fürs Wochenende noch keinen shelter aber dafür einen decatlon auf dem weg nach oberweser liegen hat:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/angelzelt-bivvy-bedbox-ii/_/R-p-7840

Ach ja: schon wer mit sauermilchkleimaden oder Wespennest geangelt? (Immernoch angelpraxisordner 6)


----------



## phirania

Wespennest kommt gut....
Dann hast du rechts und links von dir viiieel Platz zum angeln


----------



## Minimax

Mit dem Wespennest hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen, wiederum im Murray 1977.
Eine weniger riskante, grausame und vor allem legale Alternative wären vielleicht stücke von Wabenhonig?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe im Herbst Maden in Wodka eingelegt. Glas mit Drehdeckel und zusätzliche Plastiktüte drum. Suche jetzt noch freiwilligen zum öffnen. ( Optisch ok, Geruch  ko )


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit dem Wespennest hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen, wiederum im Murray 1977.
> Eine weniger riskante, grausame und vor allem legale Alternative wären vielleicht stücke von Wabenhonig?


Geht ja um die Verheißung von Protein und wenn ich gucke wie unfassbar viele Nester hier an Dachsparren hängen überlege ich schon eines von denen ins Futter zu mischen (unbewohnte)


----------



## geomas

Also, es ist ein Giebel. Hab auf einem Foto die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie gezählt, es sind 30-31 je nachdem, ob ich einen  „halbe” Schuppe direkt an der Schwanzflossenwurzel mitzähle oder nicht. Ne Karausche hat 32 oder mehr Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie, ein Giebel 31 oder weniger...

Aber der Reihe nach: Gestern Abend hab ich hin und her überlegt, wo es denn heute hingehen soll.
Irgendwie war mir nach Teich und gleichzeitig nach einem mir unbekannten Gewässer.
Heute früh (früh ist sehr relativ) kam ich nur schwer aus der Koje, hab herumgetrödelt und bin dann erst kurz vor 11 Uhr an Teich Nummer 2 (siehe https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1008#post-4929225 ) gelandet.
Hatte weniger Kram mit als gestern aber immer noch viel zu viel.

Lage gepeilt, dann hab ich die Swingtiprute aus dem Futteral (besser gesagt Sleeve - Neuerwerb, sehr praktisch) geholt und montiert, den anderen Kram vorbereitet.
Der Teich ist klein und ungefähr oval. Bäume/ins Wasser ragendes Gebüsch an beiden „Enden”. Dort sollte der Köder hin.
Hatte noch Liquidized Bread von vor ein paar Tagen sowie einen Rest Mais vom Osterwochenende.
Also 14g-Mini-Korb montiert, und 3-4 Körner Mais ans Haar (recht langes Haar, 12er Haken, Quickstop).







Vor den Büschen wurde der Köder geparkt. Hab heute zum ersten Mal mit der Swingtip-Rute die Schnur abgeklippt.
Ging prima. Mache mir nur Sorgen, ob diese Praxis auf Dauer der Schnur schadet.


Mußte nicht lange warten, die Schwingspitze schlug schnell aus. Den ersten Biß vermasselt, beim 2ten Biß länger gewartet, prima, hängt.
Hab mich total gefreut - Karausche!





24cm, das ist schon mal deutlich mehr als alle Karauschen meiner Jugend.
Von der Färbung her war sie etwas anders als die Karauschen aus anderen Teichen. Doch keine Karausche?
Hab mir die Rückenflosse angesehen - konvex oder konkav? Gute Frage. Siehe Foto hier https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1011#post-4929619 .

Der nächste Biß kam knallhart, in den Kescher glitt dann aber ein Giebel von knapp über 20cm. Und zwar ganz eindeutig ein Giebel.





Fisch zwo - eindeutig Giebel. In anderen Gewässern sehen sie noch etwas silberner aus.

Von der Farbe sehr viel mehr „hell-Messing” oder „Alt-Silber” als Fisch #1. Und auch das Maul sah mehr nach Giebel aus.
Und der erste Strahl der Rückenflosse piekste (kenn ich so von allen Giebeln). Die Rückenflosse war etwas zerfleddert, sah aber dennoch nach „nach innen gewöbt” aus.

Da bei beiden Fischen der Haken vorne im Maul, aber recht fest saß, hab ich probehalber ummontiert.







Erster Versuch mit einem als Restposten erstandenen Preston PR-C1 „Method Circle”-Haken Größe 18
 - mit kurzem Haar und Quickstop montiert. Hätte des Haar evtl. 2mm kürzer binden sollen. Ging aber auch so.

Der aus dem Programm genommene PR-C1 ist unfaßbar stabil für so einen Mini-Haken, jedenfalls wirkt er so.

Mußte mich etwas umstellen - kein Anschlagen mehr, Rute aufnehmen und kurbeln. Hat mal gut, mal besser, mal nicht so gut geklappt.
Hab insgesamt ca. 10 Giebel gefangen, nur 2 davon wie Fisch #1 golden, die anderen ganz eindeutige „gibelios”.

Insgesamt ein prima Angeltag. Im Gebüsch (man sieht es auf dem Foto) waren offenbar Weißfische beim Laichgeschäft, es platschte heftig.
Laut Gewässerverzeichnis soll es dort neben „Karauschen” auch Tincas geben, Plötz und Rotfedern und auch Brassen (ungewöhnlich für so einen kleinen Teich).

Ich werd da sicher nochmal hin, dann sicher mit viel weniger Kram. Vielleicht mit ner langen Posenrute (dafür war mir heute zu viel Wind).



edit: Hab Fisch nr. 2 als Bild hinzugefügt. Zum Vergleich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Quickstop ist der speer/stopper Mischling den man über die ködernadel zieht?

Petri Heil @geomas! Schön dass du raus gekommen bist, hättest mit dem Wetter richtig Glück wie es scheint


----------



## geomas

Petri dank! @Kochtopf : ja, das sind die kleinen „pfeilförmigen” Teile, die man ans Haar knotet und mit einer Nadel durch den Köder schiebt.
Das Teil oben ist von Drennan, dort „Push-Stop” genannt. Bei anderen Firmen Quickstop, Rapidstop oder so.

Ich find die Dinger extrem praktisch. Bei der Angelei mit Mais reduzieren sie die Köderdiebstähle durch Mini-Rotfedern&Co. enorm.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein Petri an die Ostsee! 

Was die Rückenflosse angeht: Meinem Kenntnisstand nach ist bei reinrassigen Karauschen die Flosse extrem konvex, daher hätte ich auch auf Hybride oder Giebel getippt. Zum Schnurclip: Probier es mal mit einer engen Schlaufe Power Gum, die du einclippst und dann über die Spule drüberziehst. Das klappt wunderbar, die Schnur wird nicht beschädigt und wenn mal waas größeres beißt, dann dehnt sich die Schlaufe und gibt die Schnur frei, statt dass die Schnur im Clip reißt.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geht ja um die Verheißung von Protein und wenn ich gucke wie unfassbar viele Nester hier an Dachsparren hängen überlege ich schon eines von denen ins Futter zu mischen (unbewohnte)



Aber die Nester sind ja leer, d.h. ohne Protein, und so oft werden ja nun auch keine Wespennester in unsere Gewässer fallen, dass die Fische allein deren Geruch mit saftigen Larven assoziieren könnten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein Petri an die Ostsee!
> 
> Was die Rückenflosse angeht: Meinem Kenntnisstand nach ist bei reinrassigen Karauschen die Flosse extrem konvex, daher hätte ich auch auf Hybride oder Giebel getippt. Zum Schnurclip: Probier es mal mit einer engen Schlaufe Power Gum, die du einclippst und dann über die Spule drüberziehst. Das klappt wunderbar, die Schnur wird nicht beschädigt und wenn mal waas größeres beißt, dann dehnt sich die Schlaufe und gibt die Schnur frei, statt dass die Schnur im Clip reißt.


Hattest du mir nicht mal Mono empfohlen in grauer Vorzeit?  hab ich letztens ausprobiert, war mist, wie gut dass ich mein powergum gefunden habe (ich brauche es echt nur dafür, ich käme nie auf die Idee damit tatsächlich zu angeln 




> Aber die Nester sind ja leer, d.h. ohne Protein, und so oft werden ja nun auch keine Wespennester in unsere Gewässer fallen, dass die Fische allein deren Geruch mit saftigen Larven assoziieren könnten.


Nein aber im angelpraxisordner dings wird genau das empfohlen, teile der Hülle ins Futter zu mörsern. Und ich denke da gerade erdnester absaufen und teilweise in  die Gewässer gespült werden. Versuchen macht klug


----------



## geomas

Meiner Meinung nach ne „Echte Karausche”:




Letztes Jahr, anderer Teich - 33 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie, Rückenflosse deutlich nach außen gewölbt.

Irritiert hat mich heute die Färbung der 2 „Gold-Giebel”, auch die Rückenflosse war kaum gewölbt und gepiekst hat auch nix.
Seltsam. Also ne interessante Species sind die _gibelios_ allemal.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Dickes Giebel und Karauschenpetri. Und wieder ein sehr lehrhafter Bericht, den du mit in dein Buch übernehmen kannst. Wann erscheint das noch mal?


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> @geomas Dickes Giebel und Karauschenpetri. Und wieder ein sehr lehrhafter Bericht, den du mit in dein Buch übernehmen kannst. Wann erscheint das noch mal?



Danke! Erscheinungsdatum frühestens nach dem ersten Ükel-Treffen, an dem ich teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Ein sehr schöner Bericht vielen Dank dafür! Und der Goldgiebel bzw Karausche (jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt, wunderschön ist er auf jeden Fall) ist ein herrlicher Fisch, herzliches Petri dazu und natürlich zu seinen Alu-Farbenen Brüdern und Schwestern.

Ich hatte mich übrigens auch nochmal mit der hier ja vor einiger Zeit diskutierten Circle-Hook Frage beschäftigt. Damals konnte ich in meiner Praxis keine der zugesprochenen Eigenschaften feststellen.
Jetzt wurde das Thema nochmal virulent im Board, nämlich in einem Waller-Thread und im Hvide-Sande-Thread bezüglich Heringsangeln. Und da fiel mir auf, dass deren Circle Hooks eine Eigenschaft haben, die unsere Guru/Korum/Fox Friedfischversionen nicht haben:
Es handelt sich und die im 90° Winkel nach innen gebogene Hakenspitze, sieht eigentlcih aus wie ein verbeulter Haken. Ich habe mir also flugs ein paar entsprechende Heringsvorfächer mit 8 und 14er Haken bestellt, nun muss ich nurnoch den Flitterkram abmachen und die Haken in leckeren Tulipwürfeln versenken - ob das was bringt?
Ich hoffe noch vor dem ÜkT dazu zu kommen, eine kleine Vergleichsserie im Hakenvergleichsthread einzustellen. Vielleicht teste ich sie an der Weser? Wer weiss..
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Erscheinungsdatum frühestens nach dem ersten Ükel-Treffen, an dem ich teilnehmen kann.


2020 soll in Rostock stattfinden, kannst du Gastkarten an der Warnow klar machen und dich um Schlafplätze und Verpflegung kümmern?


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ne „Echte Karausche”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letztes Jahr, anderer Teich - 33 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie, Rückenflosse deutlich nach außen gewölbt.
> 
> Irritiert hat mich heute die Färbung der 2 „Gold-Giebel”, auch die Rückenflosse war kaum gewölbt und gepiekst hat auch nix.
> Seltsam. Also ne interessante Species sind die _gibelios_ allemal.


Das ist eine Karausche. Dein Fischchen ist identisch mit dem auf meiner Lehrtafel Da gibt es nichts zu bezweifeln.


----------



## geomas

Den so oft beschrieben „Petri-Fleck” auf der Schwanzwurzel hab ich nie gesehen. 
Auf der Lehrtafel ^ ist die Rückenflosse übrigens nicht besonders rund dargestellt. 
Alte Illustrationen sind nicht immer treffsicher.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hattest du mir nicht mal Mono empfohlen in grauer Vorzeit?  hab ich letztens ausprobiert, war mist, wie gut dass ich mein powergum gefunden habe (ich brauche es echt nur dafür, ich käme nie auf die Idee damit tatsächlich zu angeln



ja, damals hatte ich noch kein Power Gum und war auch absolut überzeugt von der Mono-Schlaufe. Funktioniert hat es bei mir auch immer, aber nachdem ich jetzt zweimal das Power Gum drauf hatte.  Hoffe, du ast wegen mir keinen Kinski am Wasser dargeboten...

Ich plane aber tatsächlich, das Gum beim Barben Feedern am Wochenende einzusetzen. Müsste im Laden nur nochmal gucken, wie die Tragkraft ist, die stand nämlich nur auf der Packung und die ist seit geraumer Zeit im Müll.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Den so oft beschrieben „Petri-Fleck” auf der Schwanzwurzel hab ich nie gesehen.
> Auf der Lehrtafel ^ ist die Rückenflosse übrigens nicht besonders rund dargestellt.
> Alte Illustrationen sind nicht immer treffsicher.


Diese Lehrtafel ist von 1977. Also 42 Jahre schon alt. Auch bei den Fischen gibt es mit der Zeit Veränderungen.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Diese Lehrtafel ist von 1977. Also 42 Jahre schon alt. Auch bei den Fischen gibt es mit der Zeit Veränderungen.



Und bei mir erst in den letzten 42 Jahren...


@Tobias85 : Danke für den Powergum-Tipp. Hab so was gar nicht, muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal besorgen.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 2020 soll in Rostock stattfinden, kannst du Gastkarten an der Warnow klar machen und dich um Schlafplätze und Verpflegung kümmern?



Wäre machbar, warum nicht. Wobei ich bei aller Liebe zu meiner Heimatstadt eher ein Quartier im Umland empfehlen würde. Gastkarten für die Unterwarnow (offiziell Küstengewässer) gibts für 5€ die Woche. Die Oberwarnow (incl. der meisten Verbandsgewässer - sehr vieler Teiche, Seen...) ist schon deutlich teurer mit derzeit 10€/Tag oder 60€/Woche.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und bei mir erst in den letzten 42 Jahren...



Bei mir auch! Vor ziemlich genau 42 Jahren war ich ein leichtes Leuchten in den Augen, ein bestimmter Tonus beim Händedruck zweier Menschen die sich kennenlernten.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Wäre machbar, warum nicht. Wobei ich bei aller Liebe zu meiner Heimatstadt eher ein Quartier im Umland empfehlen würde. Gastkarten für die Unterwarnow (offiziell Küstengewässer) gibts für 5€ die Woche. Die Oberwarnow (incl. der meisten Verbandsgewässer - sehr vieler Teiche, Seen...) ist schon deutlich teurer mit derzeit 10€/Tag oder 60€/Woche.


Na das hört sich doch ganz interessant an. Also 2020 "Auf nach Rostock".


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas Ein sehr schöner Bericht vielen Dank dafür! Und der Goldgiebel bzw Karausche (jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt, wunderschön ist er auf jeden Fall) ist ein herrlicher Fisch, herzliches Petri dazu und natürlich zu seinen Alu-Farbenen Brüdern und Schwestern.
> 
> Ich hatte mich übrigens auch nochmal mit der hier ja vor einiger Zeit diskutierten Circle-Hook Frage beschäftigt. Damals konnte ich in meiner Praxis keine der zugesprochenen Eigenschaften feststellen.
> Jetzt wurde das Thema nochmal virulent im Board, nämlich in einem Waller-Thread und im Hvide-Sande-Thread bezüglich Heringsangeln. Und da fiel mir auf, dass deren Circle Hooks eine Eigenschaft haben, die unsere Guru/Korum/Fox Friedfischversionen nicht haben:
> Es handelt sich und die im 90° Winkel nach innen gebogene Hakenspitze, sieht eigentlcih aus wie ein verbeulter Haken. Ich habe mir also flugs ein paar entsprechende Heringsvorfächer mit 8 und 14er Haken bestellt, nun muss ich nurnoch den Flitterkram abmachen und die Haken in leckeren Tulipwürfeln versenken - ob das was bringt?
> Ich hoffe noch vor dem ÜkT dazu zu kommen, eine kleine Vergleichsserie im Hakenvergleichsthread einzustellen. Vielleicht teste ich sie an der Weser? Wer weiss..
> hg
> Minimax



Danke! Und stimmt, die „Feeder-Circles” lassen die „verbogene” Spitze vermissen. Ich hab noch echte kleine Circles von Mustad, Größe 12, die werden demnächst auch noch mal getestet. Die Gurus (QM1) sind ja offenbar sehr populär, mir preislich etwas straff. Vielleicht finde ich noch Restbestände vom PR-C1, der Nachfolger ist auch schon wieder teurer.
Kleiner Haken + kurzes Haar + Quickstop werd ich als Kombination öfters nutzen.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch ganz interessant an. Also 2020 "Auf nach Rostock".



Wenn man sichs recht überlegt, ist die Idee Rostock 2020 garnicht so schlecht. Vor allem weil der potentielle Gastherr @geomas ja garnicht überrumpelt oder übergangen wurde, sondern ständig und aus freien freien Stücken gepostet hat, "Rostock Rostock, kommt vorbei, liebe Ükels, ich mach die Orga, und Scheine, und Übernachtungen und Köder und erklär nachher den Stadtvätern warum die Altstadt niedergebrannt ist!"


----------



## geomas

Moment! Stop! Die Altstadt ist Off-Limits für Pyromanen. 
Ansonsten hab ich Stand jetzt keinerlei Einwände. 

Im Ernst: wie es bei mir gesundheitlich und beruflich weitergeht ist derzeit nicht genau abzusehen. Deshalb kann ich (guten Gewissens) keinerlei langfristige Zusagen jedweder Art abgeben. Würde mich aber natürlich freuen, ein paar echte Ükels in meiner doch irgendwie geliebten Heimatstadt begrüßen zu können.


----------



## rutilus69

Danke @geomas für den wie immer spannenden Bericht. Das mit dem Buch solltest Du Dir wirklich nochmal überlegen 
Bei Karauschen kommen immer Jugend Erinnerungen hoch. Wir haben die massig in vielen Teichen und Tümpeln gefangen. Heute muss man schon suchen, wo es überhaupt noch welche gibt und wird komisch angeschaut, wenn man danach fragt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Sehr schöne Fische, die Du aus dem hübschen, kleinen Teich gezaubert hast. Petri dazu. Und danke für den informativen Bericht dazu. Giebel und Karauschen  fange ich nur ausgesprochen selten.


----------



## juergent60

So oder ähnlich könnte es die Tage von der überregionalen Presse veröffentlicht werden:

SENSATION

Angler T. aus N. gelang es endlich nach wochenlangem fristen eines Schneiderdaseins,  mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge ein Döbelchen mit fünfzig cm und 1557 gr. dem Neckar bei N. zu entlocken.
Diesen Sensationsfang hat er zur kulinarischen Verwertung seinem Freund und Angelkollegen W. aus B. übergeben, verbunden mit dem Versprechen zum opulenten Mahl eingeladen zu werden. Ob sich dabei T. aus N. mehr an den Beilagen ergötzen wird stand bis Redaktionsschluss noch nicht fest.
Das weinende Auge ist der unumstößlichen Tatsache geschuldet, dass es sich bei diesem Fang um den einzigen flossentragenden Bewohner dieses Neckarabschnittes handeln könnte.
Aus aktuellem Anlass  ist es nicht ganz unwichtig noch anzumerken, dass besagter Angler sich beim Kartenverkauf nicht im Gewässer geirrt hat und dass der prophezeite Klimaumschwung an diesem Maiabend eine andere Sprache sprach....es war ar...kalt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Jürgen! Du weisst aber auch, dass die Anzahl der Fische durch Entnahme nicht größer wird?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn man paar Räuber raus...... dann können die Friedlichen doch mehr ....  oder?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Döbelchen? 50 Zentimeter?! Du musst im Paradies leben.


----------



## geomas

@juergent60 : Danke für den Bericht. 
Richte dem T aus N doch bitte ein „Petri heil" aus, falls er Dir mal über den Weg läuft. Vielleicht kannst Du ihn bei der Gelegenheit mal fragen, welcher Taktik der Döbel zum Opfer fiel? 
Wurde mit der Posenrute gefischt, oder „gelädschert”, war der Haken mit agilen Maden bestückt oder mit einem Stück Leber? Ein paar Fragen sind noch offen.


----------



## juergent60

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Jürgen! Du weisst aber auch, dass die Anzahl der Fische durch Entnahme nicht größer wird?



Oh nein, aber zu meiner Entschuldigung muss ich sagen, Mathe ist nicht meine Stärke ;-)

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft. Der Neckar in unseren Breiten ist ein sehr sehr launisches Gewässer und die Fänge halten sich in Grenzen....von Paradies keine Spur. Es wird von "Kollegen" oft behauptet, er wäre fischleer, diese Meinung teile ich allerdings nicht. Wir (mein Freund und ich) entnehmen sehr wenig, der Döbel hat sich angeboten, weil wir diese Fischart noch nie kulinarisch verwertet haben. Wir sind gespannt, unsere Erwartungen halten sich allerdings in Grenzen.....schaun mr mal ;-)

Zur "Taktik"....sofern man dies überhaupt als solche bezeichnen kann:
30 gr Sargblei, Wirbel, glaub 8er Karpfenhaken No Knot mit Frolic am Haar......simpler gehts kaum noch.
Dies raus ans andere Ufer in einer Entfernung von geschätzten schlappen vierzig Meter....alles in der Hoffnung noch das Wasser zu treffen und nicht die dortigen Büsche und Bäume.

So einfach KANN angeln sein. Ich bin da eher minimalistisch veranlagt....auch was die "Hardware" betrifft.

So....nun ein herzliches Dankeschön für Euer Interesse und die Beifallsstürme und einen Gruß ins Land.

juergen.....den ALLE Thomas nennen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich fasse zusammen: Peter heißt @jason 1 und @juergent60 heißt Thomas, kochpott nennt sich El Potto und Raider heisst jetzt Twix - alles klar!

Wenn du statt Frolic am Haar einen Wurm rausgefeuert hättest wärst du Plumsangler/Nihilist so bist du Schpezimen Hanta  und ich beuge mein Haupt, dies Jahr war mir noch kein 50+ Döbelchen vergönnt.

Zum kulinarischen Wert eines Döbels sei auf https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Döbel verwiesen, ich zitiere: "Der lateinische Dichter Ausonius erwähnt in seiner _Mosella_, einem Gedicht über eine Moselfahrt im Jahr 371, das feine, aber grätenreiche Fleisch des Döbels und bedauert seine geringe Haltbarkeit ("capito" in Verszeile 85)."

Andere widerum behaupten, Döbel würde wie ein fades Nadelkissen schmecken, solange ich keinen verangle werde ich es nicht herausfinden


----------



## juergent60

Kochtopf schrieb:


> so bist du Schpezimen Hanta  und ich beuge mein Haupt,



Das erfüllt mich mit Stolz.....danke. Nicht umsonst hab ich mir hindukuscherprobte Kampfbekleidung aus dem Second-Hand zugelegt


----------



## Racklinger

juergent60 schrieb:


> Das erfüllt mich mit Stolz.....danke. Nicht umsonst hab ich mir hindukuscherprobte Kampfbekleidung aus dem Second-Hand zugelegt


Ich hab jetzt doch glatt "hintermbuscherprobte Kampfkleidung " gelesen. 
Ich bin ja sowas von unterangelt


----------



## geomas

@juergent60 : danke für den Nachtrag. 
Dein minimalistischer Ansatz gefällt mir.
Ists okay, wenn ich Dich einfach „Jürgen” nenne? 
Das Leben ist schon kompliziert genug.


----------



## geomas

#11ft Feederrute

Hab mich nach langem Hin und Her gegen eine Avon/Quiver Twintip-Kombo entschieden. 
Auch wenn die Drennan S7 Specialist-Ruten sehr interessant und mit Sicherheit ihr Geld wert sind.
Zu Gunsten einer reinen Feederrute. Ich werd berichten, wenn ich sie in den Händen halte und probe-gefischt habe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt doch glatt "hintermbuscherprobte Kampfkleidung " gelesen.
> Ich bin ja sowas von unterangelt


Das eine führte zum anderen, insofern alles richtig gemacht. ^^
Ich lese bei den neuen Beiträgen ständig "Nazi gesucht" statt "Navi gesucht", der Geist spielt einem gern streiche


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #11ft Feederrute
> 
> Hab mich nach langem Hin und Her gegen eine Avon/Quiver Twintip-Kombo entschieden.
> Auch wenn die Drennan S7 Specialist-Ruten sehr interessant und mit Sicherheit ihr Geld wert sind.
> Zu Gunsten einer reinen Feederrute. Ich werd berichten, wenn ich sie in den Händen halte und probe-gefischt habe.


Ach geo, mein geo, wir hätten Rutenschwager werden können... :'-(
Aber ich bin dennoch auf dein neues Schätzchen gespannt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ......der Geist spielt einem gern streiche




Öfter mal angeln gehen und den Geist leeren! 

@geomas

Fast vergessen, Georg.....PETRI HEIL zum Giebel noch!!!

Was für ne Feederrute 11' hast du bestellt?


----------



## Minimax

Hihihi, ich hab da so ne Ahnung...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sorry, bin auf irgendwelche Tasten geraten, sollte kein Beitrag werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich schmeiß mal noch einen heimischen Gruss rein   und bin dann schon wieder wech ... düse düse im Sauseschritt ...


----------



## geomas

Ich hab mir ne relativ exotische Rute ausgesucht: Free-Spirit CTX Carp Feeder in 11ft
Im Rennen waren alle möglichen Peitschen, auch noch exotischere Modelle.
Hab übrigens nicht bei tacklebox bestellt, sondern in D. 

(Wink in Richtung Minimax: nein, ich werde nicht der Darent-Valley-Tester, jedenfalls nicht jetzt)


----------



## Welpi

Hab gerade im Büro einen Anruf von der Frau bekommen, dass GLS Zuhause ein suspektes Päckchen abgeliefert hat, obwohl eigentlich nix bestellt wurde.... Da mein Name draufsteht scheint eine Fehllieferung eher unwahrscheinlich, somit kann es nur etwas "fischiges" für mich sein...wurde dementsprechend gerügt . Das eigentlich wichtige: Hurrah hurrah, die Pin ist da!!! Werd sie heute Abend gleich mal begrabbeln. Ich kann sie erst nächstes Wochenende testen, werde euch aber dann in Wort und Bild teilhaben lassen...

Bis dahin wünsche ich den Teilnehmern des Ükeltreffens eine tolle Zeit und freue mich schon auf die vielen Bilder von Ükeln...und Fischen . Und natürlich auch über die kommenden Berichte befruchtet durch den regen Informationsaustausch vor Ort... viel Spass Jungs!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da ist ja heute wieder Weihnachten, für Geo und Welpi. Glückwunsch zum neuen Tackle! Bin gespannt auf die Berichte Eurer Ersteinsätze.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ne relativ exotische Rute ausgesucht: Free-Spirit CTX Carp Feeder in 11ft
> Im Rennen waren alle möglichen Peitschen, auch noch exotischere Modelle.
> Hab übrigens nicht bei tacklebox bestellt, sondern in D.
> 
> (Wink in Richtung Minimax: nein, ich werde nicht der Darent-Valley-Tester, jedenfalls nicht jetzt)




Boiliebude?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> .......nein, ich werde nicht der Darent-Valley-Tester, jedenfalls nicht jetzt)




Schade. Die Dinger interessieren mich schon länger aber es gibt keine Infos dazu.


----------



## Lajos1

Kochtopf schrieb:


> I
> 
> Zum kulinarischen Wert eines Döbels sei auf https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Döbel verwiesen, ich zitiere: "Der lateinische Dichter Ausonius erwähnt in seiner _Mosella_, einem Gedicht über eine Moselfahrt im Jahr 371, das feine, aber grätenreiche Fleisch des Döbels und bedauert seine geringe Haltbarkeit ("capito" in Verszeile 85)."



Hallo,

da irrt Wikipedia. Der gute Ausonius erwähnt da den Aland, nicht den Döbel.
Aber zum Döbel/Aitel; ein guter Freund von mir fing sich das Jahr über so 30-40 Kilo Aitel (süddeutsche Bezeichnung), welche er meist zu Fischküchle (Buletten, Frikadellen etc.) verarbeitete, welche gut schmeckten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da irrt Wikipedia. Der gute Ausonius erwähnt da den Aland, nicht den Döbel.
> Aber zum Döbel/Aitel; ein guter Freund von mir fing sich das Jahr über so 30-40 Kilo Aitel (süddeutsche Bezeichnung), welche er meist zu Fischküchle (Buletten, Frikadellen etc.) verarbeitete, welche gut schmeckten.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


Die besagte Kollegin die ich zum Döbel führte darf keinen mehr mitbringen, scheinbar schmeckten die Buletten nicht


----------



## geomas

@Welpi : Glückwunsch zur und viel Spaß mit der Pin!

@Professor Tinca : Ja, die Boiliebude wurde mir an anderer Stelle wärmstens empfohlen. Von einem Herren, der einen ähnlichen „Künstlernamen” führt wie Du. 
Hatte gestern schon die Rute im Warenkorb der „tacklebox” (zusammen mit der 11ft 0,75 Darent Valley), hab mich dann aber für den Kauf in D entschieden.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die besagte Kollegin die ich zum Döbel führte darf keinen mehr mitbringen, scheinbar schmeckten die Buletten nicht



Gib es zu, Kochtopf, Du hast ihr den Döbel irgendwie „präpariert”, so daß er nicht schmecken konnte. 
Zum Schutze des Chub-Bestands in „Deiner Fulle”.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Gib es zu, Kochtopf, Du hast ihr den Döbel irgendwie „präpariert”, so daß er nicht schmecken konnte.
> Zum Schutze des Chub-Bestands in „Deiner Fulle”.


Wenn es doch nur so wäre, stattdessen habe ich ihr beim abschlagen geholfen und wurde dafür vom Fluss gestraft. War, zum Glück, keiner der wirklich Großen aber grundsätzlich spricht ja nichts gegen eine Entnahme, so rein rechtlich gesehen (und ich habe auch schon Nanodöbel als Köfi genutzt, leider stehen die Aale da garnicht drauf)


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schade. Die Dinger interessieren mich schon länger aber es gibt keine Infos dazu.



Ja, interessante Rutenserie, die ich ebenfalls schon länger umschleiche. Die Jungs in den englischen Foren Maggotdrowners und FIshing Magic sind voll des Lobes, besonders für die 0,75er


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, interessante Rutenserie, die ich ebenfalls schon länger umschleiche. Die Jungs in den englischen Foren Maggotdrowners und FIshing Magic sind voll des Lobes, besonders für die 0,75er




Was schreiben se denn so?

Du weißt doch, mein bisschen DDR-Schulenglisch.......


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> DDR-Schulenglisch.......



Um den Klassenfeind zu überwinden muss man ihn verstehen! 

Also, so grob aus der Erinnerung sind die natürlich von dem Preis Leistungs Verhältnis sehr angetan, es  wurden Vergleiche in der Performance zu Drennan gezogen. "Beautiful Little rods" Besonders hängengeblieben ist, das einer ein Pärchen der kleinen Ruten speziell fürs Ansitzangeln auf Barsche verwendet- macht bei uns ja kaum jemand.


----------



## geomas

Die 0,75er werden offenbar fürs Barscheln genutzt, die 1,25er für Döbel&Co. und die 1,75er für Barben.
Die 0,75 wird als sehr weich beschrieben. Die Verarbeitung ist wohl gut (Made in China), einige mögen den (glänzenden?) Lack nicht.
Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wird immer gelobt, ebenso der Kundenservice.


Nachtrag: also falls hier ernsthaftes Interesse an den Darent-Valley-Ruten besteht: evtl. könnte man eine Sammelbestellung durchziehen. Rabatt gibts nicht beim Kauf mehrerer Ruten, aber man könnte evtl. Porto sparen.
Ich bin da seit gestern als Kunde registriert. Also bei Interesse bitte einfach Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Klassenfeind......   
Lang ist es her.

Danke euch!


----------



## Matrix85

Ich hab im Angelgeschäft heute mal die neuen Ruten von Guru in die Hand genommen. 
Mal die Aktion getestet und verglichen mit anderen Ruten. 
430€ die 3,3m ist eine Ansage. Obwohl die schon ziemlich geil sind, für mich zu teuer.


----------



## Andal

Für so viel Geld ließ ich mir gepflegt was bauen ... und das ist dann aber auch nix mehr, wo man was suchen müsste!


----------



## Matrix85

Ach, heute morgen war ich noch am Rhein für ein paar Stunden. 
Ich hab Maden geklebt und nach ca.30 Minuten Brassen am Platz stehen gehabt. Hab dann mit einem leichten Korb und viel Maden die Brassen gut  am Platz halten können. 
Es hat am Ufer auch viel geraubt, viele Barsche und Rapfen sind den Brutfischen nachgegangen. 
Ich hoff das ich am Wochenende nochmal Zeit finde


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @Matrix85 

Die Sachen von Guru sind größtenteils toll durchdacht aber so verrückt teuer dass man meinen könnte es wäre Gold statt Blei verbaut


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri @Matrix85
> 
> Die Sachen von Guru sind größtenteils toll durchdacht aber so verrückt teuer dass man meinen könnte es wäre Gold statt Blei verbaut


Deswegen such ich mir mein Zeug auch lieber bei Ebay zusammen. Das sieht dann zwar höchsten nach angelaufenem Silber aus, tut es aber für einen deutlich schmaleren Taler überall hin.


----------



## Andal

Aber ich weiss immer noch nicht, welche ich zum ÜkT ausführen soll.......

Die handgemachte Avon 12' in 1.25 lbs., oder die Drennan in 12' und 1.75 lbs.? - Es ist zum Auswachsen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Im Zweifel nehme ich immer die Kräftigere.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber ich weiss immer noch nicht, welche ich zum ÜkT ausführen soll.......
> 
> Die handgemachte Avon 12' in 1.25 lbs., oder die Drennan in 12' und 1.75 lbs.? - Es ist zum Auswachsen!



Komplexes Problem! Ich hab ähnliche Überlegungen beiseite geschoben und nehme nun einfach ALLES mit. Kannst Du nicht beide bringen? Ist ohnehin nur ein langschmales Paket.
Ich wär ja wahnsinnig gespannt auf die handgemachte, aber wenn der Fluss eher schlechtgelaunt ist, wäre die Schwerere vielleicht die Sichere Wahl?


----------



## Andal

Wie ist denn die Weser so gelaunt, aktuell? Buhnen, oder besser gesagt Bühnchen sind ja ausreichend vorhanden. Denke mal, der Pegel sollte nicht zu knapp sein und an den Strömungskanten auch etwas Friedfisch zu finden...!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Komplexes Problem! Ich hab ähnliche Überlegungen beiseite geschoben und nehme nun einfach ALLES mit. Kannst Du nicht beide bringen? Ist ohnehin nur ein langschmales Paket.
> Ich wär ja wahnsinnig gespannt auf die handgemachte, aber wenn der Fluss eher schlechtgelaunt ist, wäre die Schwerere vielleicht die Sichere Wahl?


In Zweifel kannst du dann mit Heinz und Frau Hübner einen Angelladen aufmachen


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Keine Frage, wir sind ganz neugierig auf Deine umgewidmete Fly Rod. Bitte mitbringen!!! 
Bringe auch meine Swingtip mit zum angucken.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Also doch den Quiver vollstopfen, bis die Nähte La Paloma pfeifen... ich hoffe, mein Fahrer und sein Automobil kriegen das gebacken!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Also doch den Quiver vollstopfen, bis die Nähte La Paloma pfeifen... ich hoffe, mein Fahrer und sein Automobil kriegen das gebacken!


 Notfalls muss er was abladen- handmade hat vorfahrt


----------



## Minimax

Was man dabei hat, kann man auch nicht vermissen! 
Das ahnen ja nur die wenigsten, welch ungeheurer Logistik- und Materialaufwand notwendig ist, um leicht und flexibel am Wasser unterwegs zu sein..


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Notfalls muss er was abladen- handmade hat vorfahrt


Also nur die Handmades.... 

@Tricast ich stehe momentan auf dem Schlauch (mach ich gerne!). Was für eine Swingtip meinst du?


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In Zweifel kannst du dann mit Heinz und Frau Hübner einen Angelladen aufmachen



Da wirst Du Frau Hübner wohl nicht überreden können. Die sitzt warm und trocken im Öffentlichen Dienst. 

Ist das eigentlich normal wenn man sich wie ein kleines Kind freut als wäre Weihnachten? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Da wirst Du Frau Hübner wohl nicht überreden können. Die sitzt warm und trocken im Öffentlichen Dienst.
> 
> Ist das eigentlich normal wenn man sich wie ein kleines Kind freut als wäre Weihnachten?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Dann ist Frau Hübner mir extremst sympathischer geworden als ohnehin schon.
Ich habe auch eine fast kindliche Vorfreude, ich habe mir sogar winzige Plättchenhaken gekauft (VMC 9335BL Spezimen (sic!) In Größe 12, was aus meiner Sicht eher 16 ist)


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal wenn man sich wie ein kleines Kind freut als wäre Weihnachten?



Das ist sogar eine großartige Leistung- Wir werden ja in der Regel vom Leben und seinen Widrigkeiten über die Jahre sozu gebeutelt und deformiert, das wir uns garnicht mehr so recht ausgelassen freuen können.


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Also nur die Handmades....
> 
> @Tricast ich stehe momentan auf dem Schlauch (mach ich gerne!). Was für eine Swingtip meinst du?



Meine mit der ich angel, wenn ich mit der Schwinge angel. Wollte eigentlich mal eine Drennan haben, hat aber nicht geklappt wegen des Preises. Ihr könnt ja mal schauen ob sie Euer Wohlgefallen findet.
Könnte damit sogar in der Weser fischen wenn ich ein Winkelgummi aufziehe.

LG Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

Der heutige Regen, ein richtiger "Sautag" sollte nicht zu viel Wasser dazu kommen lassen!?! Es ist normaler Wasserstand! Allerdings war das letzte "antesten", was die Größe der Fischis anging nicht gerade "Üppig"! Leider sehr viel Kleinfisch in den Buhnen! Besser war es da, wo etwas Strömung herrschte! Auch waren die Nächte, was das Abendliche Angeln angeht, bis gestern noch wirklich frostig, so das es mit den Fängen wohl recht schwierig werden könnte!?! Es soll ja zum Glück besser (wärmer) werden!!!

Fazit: Fisch ist reichlich vorhanden, aber an der Größe sollte es noch viel Luft nach oben geben!!!

Gruß Mario

ps: @Andal, ich musste Dir leider noch eine PM schreiben!


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> so das es mit den Fängen wohl recht schwierig werden könnte!?!



Ach wir haben doch uns..

Das mit dem Wechselhaften Wetter und den empfindlichen Temperaturstürzen ist natürlich nervig. Thermoklamotten sind keine schlechte Idee, würd ich sagen. (Für mich ohnehin Pflicht)


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ne „Echte Karausche”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letztes Jahr, anderer Teich - 33 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie, Rückenflosse deutlich nach außen gewölbt.
> 
> Irritiert hat mich heute die Färbung der 2 „Gold-Giebel”, auch die Rückenflosse war kaum gewölbt und gepiekst hat auch nix.
> Seltsam. Also ne interessante Species sind die _gibelios_ allemal.


Dickes Petri zur Karausche.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Meine mit der ich angel, wenn ich mit der Schwinge angel. Wollte eigentlich mal eine Drennan haben, hat aber nicht geklappt wegen des Preises. Ihr könnt ja mal schauen ob sie Euer Wohlgefallen findet.
> Könnte damit sogar in der Weser fischen wenn ich ein Winkelgummi aufziehe.
> 
> LG Heinz


Jetzta.... gar kein Problem!!!


----------



## feederbrassen

Hmmm 
Ich wüsste genau was ich für Rütchen mitbringen würde. 
Zwei Feederruten unterschiedlicher klasse und ne Bolo. 
Damit sollte das meiste gut abgedeckt sein.


----------



## geomas

@Matrix85: Petri heil zu der Fluß-Strecke! 
Und die Guru-Ruten sind schon mal exorbitant teuer. Hab die auf der Stippermesse gesehen.
Dafür gehen andere Firmen mit „sehr teuren” Namen in den Massenmarkt-Sektor.


----------



## Matrix85

geomas schrieb:


> @Matrix85: Petri heil zu der Fluß-Strecke!
> Und die Guru-Ruten sind schon mal exorbitant teuer. Hab die auf der Stippermesse gesehen.
> Dafür gehen andere Firmen mit „sehr teuren” Namen in den Massenmarkt-Sektor.


Danke @geomas , ja ich weiß was du meinst. 
Eine teure und gute Rute im Feederbereich kostet ungefähr 200€. 
Ich versteh nicht warum gleich doppelt do teuer ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Aus meinem großmauligen one man one rod wurde nun one man threads rods and one with two tips


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> wurde nun one man threads rods and one with two tips



Beim Packen draufgetreten?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Beim Packen draufgetreten?


Nää nää Sarah jane kommt mit beiden fummeln mit.
Einkaufsliste morgen: weserkarte,boilie/pelletstopper und ein zwei waggler...


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ein zwei waggler...


 ohhh, wie bizarr- was hast Du denn damit vor? Oder Einfach ÜkT unabhängige Bestandsergänzung?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> ohhh, wie bizarr- was hast Du denn damit vor? Oder Einfach ÜkT unabhängige Bestandsergänzung?


Ich will die Möglichkeit haben mit ihnen zu angeln. Mit meinen crystalwagglern komme ich nicht gut zurecht und mein letzter "richtiger" Waggler ist tot. Ich will einfach ein bisschen angeln, Sarah Jane auf Grund Richtung Strömung und der waggler an der Float.
Mir ist was doofes passiert - als ich die alte Schnur von der Penn sargus ii entfernte fiel die Spule hin und hat prompt ein Grat auf der spulenkante als Andenken behalten. Hab es jetzt notdürftig mit Schleifpapier und stahlwolle fein bearbeitet - der Grat ist zwar zu ertasten aber hat keine scharfen Kanten mehr. Meint ihr langt das?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> der Grat ist zwar zu ertasten aber hat keine scharfen Kanten mehr. Meint ihr langt das?



Jupp.

Solange die Schnur abfliegt ohne zu haken ist alles okay.


----------



## feederbrassen

MS aus G schrieb:


> Mit den Fängen wohl recht schwierig werden könnte!?!


Ihr könnt doch alle Angeln!!! 
Einfach kann doch jeder, wo bleibt denn da sonst die 
Herausforderung 
Ist doch ein Fluss und kein Teich. 
Klar geht da was


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf Puh, trau ich mir kein Ürteil zu. Aber andererseits, wenn die Kanten schön glatt sind und die Schnur beim Werfen nur leicht drüberwitscht? So manche alte Mitchell SPule ist ja auch nicht mehr astrein. Unter Zug hat die Schnur ja nur Berührung mit dem Röllchen.
Vielleicht erstmal ausprobieren, und wenns zu Problemen kommt, dann ne Ersatzspule odern.


----------



## feederbrassen

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Danke @geomas , ja ich weiß was du meinst.
> Eine teure und gute Rute im Feederbereich kostet ungefähr 200€.
> Ich versteh nicht warum gleich doppelt do teuer ?


MADE IN Uk 
@geomas hatte hier gestern nen Shop verlinkt. 
Da braucht man aber ein seeehr dickes Portmonee. 
Klasse Ruten hatten die allerdings


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich werde meine beiden Twin Tip Duo inklusive aller Spitzen im Futteral haben, damit ist schon viel abgedeckt. Und ne Bolo, wie feederbrassen sie mitnehmen würde,  scheint mit eine gute Idee zu sein. Die werde ich als dritte Rute einpacken. Dazu natürlich jede Menge Köder, Futter, Lockstoffe. Und in Sachen Nubsies ist alles dabei, was in die neue Box passt. (Ist immer noch nicht komplett bestückt).


----------



## geomas

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Danke @geomas , ja ich weiß was du meinst.
> Eine teure und gute Rute im Feederbereich kostet ungefähr 200€.
> Ich versteh nicht warum gleich doppelt do teuer ?



Tja, gibt wohl verschiedene Gründe. „Made in UK” ist sicher einer davon, ein anderer ist simpel: es gibt Leute, die solche Preise zahlen. 
Name/Branding, ordentlich Werbung drumherum, starkes „Image”. 
Gibt ja auf der Insel noch die ganz teuren Daiwa-Wettkampfruten und einige andere oberhalb der 200€.


----------



## MS aus G

Tagsüber ist es auch kein Problem, außer die Größe vielleicht, die nicht stimmt, aber Abends mit zunehmender Kälte und Dunkelheit, ist es wie abgeschnitten! Naja, der Heinz kann ja evtl. schonmal einen Lagebericht machen und Mr. Minimax ja auch, sollte es sie schon ans Wasser ziehen!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Matrix85

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, gibt wohl verschiedene Gründe. „Made in UK” ist sicher einer davon, ein anderer ist simpel: es gibt Leute, die solche Preise zahlen.
> Name/Branding, ordentlich Werbung drumherum, starkes „Image”.
> Gibt ja auf der Insel noch die ganz teuren Daiwa-Wettkampfruten und einige andere oberhalb der 200€.


Die Guru Ruten Sind gut weg gegangen , war nur noch eine da von der letzten Lieferung. 
Kann ja jeder kaufen und machen wie er will. 
Entscheidend ist eh wer damit angelt. 
Ich glaub Bob Nudd würde mit einem Besenstiel mehr im Netz haben als ich nach einem Angeltag


----------



## Andal

Bei Kälte und Dunkelheit wird sich sicher etwas anderes finden, um sie zu ergötzen. Abseits des Wassers.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, gibt wohl verschiedene Gründe. „Made in UK” ist sicher einer davon, ein anderer ist simpel: es gibt Leute, die solche Preise zahlen.
> Name/Branding, ordentlich Werbung drumherum, starkes „Image”.
> Gibt ja auf der Insel noch die ganz teuren Daiwa-Wettkampfruten und einige andere oberhalb der 200€.


Bei 200.- zuck ich noch nicht aber bei 300.-hört der Spass auf. 
Egal welche Marke und Ruf. 
Oft reicht eine dann auch nicht und dann...........


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Also doch den Quiver vollstopfen, bis die Nähte La Paloma pfeifen... ich hoffe, mein Fahrer und sein Automobil kriegen das gebacken!




Notfalls wird schnell umgepackt und was in den doppelten Ladeboden geschmissen. Hab leider beim packen nicht dran gedacht und hatte nur sehr wenig Zeit heute.


----------



## Andal

Das wird nicht so tragisch werden. Für die paar Tage mache ich keinen Auszug aus Ägypten.....


----------



## Minimax

Wo wir grad bei den UK Ruten sind: Ich habe heute beim Abholen der Köder bei den Gebrauchtruten eine 13ft Daiwa Scotland Whisker gefunden, propperes Wurfgewicht 60g oder so, recht straff. Natürlich klingelte da was bei mir, konnt mich aber nicht durchringen sie gleich mitzunehmen. Jetzt hab ich eine Minute vor Ladenschluss nochmal durchgeklingelt und sie bis nächste Woche zurücklegen lassen. Meint ihr ich habe falsch gehandelt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich habe falsch gehandelt?



Auf jeden Fall. 

Immer sofort kaufen!


----------



## feederbrassen

@Minimax Soweit ich weiß hat Daiwa nur die Top Ruten in Schottland aufbauen lassen. 
Sollte also was gutes sein


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei den UK Ruten sind: Ich habe heute beim Abholen der Köder bei den Gebrauchtruten eine 13ft Daiwa Scotland Whisker gefunden, propperes Wurfgewicht 60g oder so, recht straff. Natürlich klingelte da was bei mir, konnt mich aber nicht durchringen sie gleich mitzunehmen. Jetzt hab ich eine Minute vor Ladenschluss nochmal durchgeklingelt und sie bis nächste Woche zurücklegen lassen. Meint ihr ich habe falsch gehandelt?


Ja du hättest sie gleich einpacken sollen.
Hoffe sehr dass uns der Regen einen Aderlass des Edersees erspart, danach ist zumindest die Fulda tagelang schrecklich zickig. Und wenn 22 Ruten draussen sind geht auch nachts was, ganz sicher. Ansonsten hat man ja ein paar leidlich interessante Gesprächspartner vor ort


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> 
> Solange die Schnur abfliegt ohne zu haken ist alles okay.


Danke für deine Einschätzung, habe sie jetzt mit 18er Schnur bespult 


feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch alle Angeln!!!


Hahahahaha, Prust.... armer Irrer, aber danke :-*


Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Puh, trau ich mir kein Ürteil zu. Aber andererseits, wenn die Kanten schön glatt sind und die Schnur beim Werfen nur leicht drüberwitscht? So manche alte Mitchell SPule ist ja auch nicht mehr astrein. Unter Zug hat die Schnur ja nur Berührung mit dem Röllchen.
> Vielleicht erstmal ausprobieren, und wenns zu Problemen kommt, dann ne Ersatzspule odern.


Das ist die Crux an Penn - der Preis einer E-Spule dürfte dem einer neuen Rolle entsprechen


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei den UK Ruten sind: Ich habe heute beim Abholen der Köder bei den Gebrauchtruten eine 13ft Daiwa Scotland Whisker gefunden, propperes Wurfgewicht 60g oder so, recht straff. Natürlich klingelte da was bei mir, konnt mich aber nicht durchringen sie gleich mitzunehmen. Jetzt hab ich eine Minute vor Ladenschluss nochmal durchgeklingelt und sie bis nächste Woche zurücklegen lassen. Meint ihr ich habe falsch gehandelt?


Eine schöne Rute zum Floatfischen mit Shrimps auf Lachse. Aber auch für heimische Barben und andere Flussfische.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist die Crux an Penn - der Preis einer E-Spule dürfte dem einer neuen Rolle entsprechen



Dann würd ich statt ner Ersatzspule doch lieber ne neue Rolle kaufen, die Spule behalten und den Body wegschmeissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist die Crux an Penn - der Preis einer E-Spule dürfte dem einer neuen Rolle entsprechen



Noch gerade im Rahmen würde ich sagen.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-Sargus...hash=item3f5cf5fa8a:m:mSNAHFHbzMv90htZ1_DQj9w


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann würd ich statt ner Ersatzspule doch lieber ne neue Rolle kaufen, die Spule behalten und den Body wegschmeissen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Eine schöne Rute zum Floatfischen mit Shrimps auf Lachse. Aber auch für heimische Barben und andere Flussfische.


Coool, dann ists ja prima, das ich die gleich mitgenommen habe, um sie beim ÜkT einzuweihen! Hätt ich sie mir bis nächste Woche zruücklegen lassen, würd ich mich jetzt Schwarzärgern (Ohh Minimax, Du Esel!)


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch gerade im Rahmen würde ich sagen.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-Sargus...hash=item3f5cf5fa8a:m:mSNAHFHbzMv90htZ1_DQj9w


Kaum nicht mehr aktuell wird billig, danke pröffpröff!


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hahahahaha, Prust.... armer Irrer, aber dabke


Gerne,, Hase "
Ich darf dich doch Hase nennen oder ￼￼￼


----------



## Andal

Die Ruten aus der Osprey Serie waren nie wirklich auf den kontinentalen Markt zugeschnitten, wenn auch hier vertrieben. Alles sehr britisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gerne,, Hase "
> Ich darf dich doch Hase nennen oder ￼￼￼


Für dich immer noch Potty o'hare!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Die Ruten aus der Osprey Serie waren nie wirklich auf den kontinentalen Markt zugeschnitten, wenn auch hier vertrieben.


Das vergass ich zu erwähnen, die ist keine Osprey sondern aus der Spin/Bait Serie.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für dich immer noch Potty o'hare!




Oder einfach PöttPött


----------



## feederbrassen

Wie auch immer du möchtest


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das vergass ich zu erwähnen, die ist keine Osprey sondern aus der Spin/Bait Serie.


Anyway.... mitbringen. Wir werden sie befingern.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Anyway.... mitbringen. Wir werden sie befingern.



Ja, das ist ja die Pointe, komm ich nicht mehr ran rechtzeitig. Aber der grundlegende Sachverhalt war ja ohnehin ne rehtorische Frage: Da steht ne Daiwa of Scotland in zu nem sehr freundlichen zweistelligen Betrag in meinem Angelladen. Ich kann mein Zaudern und Zögern eigentlich garnicht verstehen. 
Ich bring zum Trost und zum Befingern die Skinny Little Bitch und die Holgate Avon mit, wobei ich fürchte, das erstere dort nicht praktisch einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Andal

Daiwa war zu den aktuellen Zeiten dieser Rute vor allem eines. Very british. Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Daiwa war zu den aktuellen Zeiten dieser Rute vor allem eines. Very british. Alles richtig gemacht!


Fast. Er hötte sie mitnehmen sollen 


Ich möchte anmerke, dass ich cannabis Aroma von topsecret und Unmengen Hanf mitbringe. Wenn ich Nix fange ist also einzig und allein @Wuemmehunter schuld


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte anmerke, dass ich cannabis Aroma von topsecret und Unmengen Hanf mitbringe. Wenn ich Nix fange ist also einzig und allein @Wuemmehunter schuld


Dann kannst du sie immer noch in den High Tea bröseln. Dann macht es dir gar nichts aus.


----------



## Xianeli

Ich bringe nix tolles mit da ich nix tolles habe   aber egal, ich hoffe das der ein oder andere Fisch für mich drin ist. Ansonsten freue ich mich hauptsächlich auf das gemütliche beisammen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte anmerke, dass ich cannabis Aroma von topsecret und Unmengen Hanf mitbringe.



Ja, so sind wir Angler. Mein Angelkumpel, ein ausgesprochener Süßzahn, bevorzugt Süße Aromen und Kuchenmehle in seinem Futter. Ich, als Meeresfrüchteliebhaber füge gerne Shrimp, Mussel und Fischiges hinzu. 
Und Du, mein Freund "Greenthumbs" Kochtopf?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, so sind wir Angler. Mein Angelkumpel, ein ausgesprochener Süßzahn, bevorzugt Süße Aromen und Kuchenmehle in seinem Futter. Ich, als Meeresfrüchteliebhaber füge gerne Shrimp, Mussel und Fischiges hinzu.
> Und Du, mein Freund "Greenthumbs" Kochtopf?


Ich halte mich da an @Wuemmehunter s Lobeshymnen auf das Zeug, rein wissenschaftliches interesse


----------



## Minimax

Ganz unabhängig wie man zu diesem Angellockstoff/Aroma steht, hier ein Song gleichen Namens. Hört mal rein,
Ich kenne die Sprache nicht und verstehe nicht den Text, aber rein Sound- Rhythmus- und gesangsmässig trifft er genau meine Vorfreude  auf die kommenden Tage! Yay!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich halte mich da an @Wuemmehunter s Lobeshymnen auf das Zeug, rein wissenschaftliches interesse


Mit TS liegst du auch nicht falsch. Onkel Justav macht schon nix Übles.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wenn 22 Ruten draussen sind geht auch nachts was, ganz sicher.



hihihi, ich stell mir grade vor, was für ein Spektakel ein Spassvogel der sich mit nem Aalglöckchen oder nem Piepser an uns anschleicht auslösen könnte...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Mit TS liegst du auch nicht falsch. Onkel Justav macht schon nix Übles.


Bei Boilies und Grundfutter liest man seeehr gemischte Meinungen (billoscheiss)

@Minimax Delkim als handyklingelton funktioniert auch weit ab vom Wasser


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Boilies und Grundfutter liest man seeehr gemischte Meinungen (billoscheiss)
> 
> @Minimax Delkim als handyklingelton funktioniert auch weit ab vom Wasser


Ja, liest man. Aber auch von Leuten, die einen kennen, dessen Schwager was gehört haben will.


----------



## Xianeli

Hab zum Glück nur atts ^^ die sind lautlos und Empfänger steht immer nur auf Vibration  mich wird keiner schocken ^^ ( wehe es zappelt einer von euch an meiner Schnur )


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Boilies und Grundfutter liest man seeehr gemischte Meinungen (billoscheiss)


Ich kann dir versichern das dem nicht so ist. 
Was da an Zutaten weiter verarbeitet wird ist Hochwertig und als Fischfutter eigentlich zu schade.


----------



## Andal

Die Mehle kommen fast durch die Bank von Coppenrath und Wiese und haben Lebensmittelqualität.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fast. Er hötte sie mitnehmen sollen
> 
> 
> Ich möchte anmerke, dass ich cannabis Aroma von topsecret und Unmengen Hanf mitbringe. Wenn ich Nix fange ist also einzig und allein @Wuemmehunter schuld


Ich hab die Suppe auch dabei! Und, lieber Kochtopf, wir werden damit fangen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher! So nen Fisch ist schließlich auch nur nen Mensch und will mal was zum Abschalten haben. Lass sie uns gefügig machen!
Und noch was. Ich schreibe ja ab und an mal ne Geschichte für ein Fachblatt aus der Matchangler-Szene. Da habe ich mal bei einer Reportage einen Feeder-Spezie kennengelernt, der etwas gesagt hat, was mich beeindruckt hat. Er sagte: „Du darfst Beissflauten einfach nicht akzeptieren!" Klingt banal, aber es steckt eine Philosophie in diesen Worten. Und die lautet: Werdet kreativ, wenn es nicht so läuft, wie es laufen soll.


----------



## Tobias85

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich bringe nix tolles mit da ich nix tolles habe



Das beste, was ich mitbringen kann, bin leider nur ich selbst, damit müsste ihr euch zufrieden geben. Aber bitte nicht befummeln...


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da habe ich mal bei einer Reportage einen Feeder-Spezie kennengelernt, der etwas gesagt hat, was mich beeindruckt hat. Er sagte: „Du darfst Beissflauten einfach nicht akzeptieren!"


Da ist viel wahres dran auch wenn ich irgendwann resigniere
Ich habe 2 l Hanfaufguss und ein Kilo Hanf dabei... spätestens wenn ich fahre sind die Biester dran gewöhnt ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das beste, was ich mitbringen kann, bin leider nur ich selbst, damit müsste ihr euch zufrieden geben. Aber bitte nicht befummeln...


Probewedeln muss drinne sein!


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Werdet kreativ, wenn es nicht so läuft, wie es laufen soll.



Es gibt ja sicherlich einen Supermarkt in unserem kleinen Symposiums-Städtchen, da kann man im Zweifel sicher immer noch was finden zum aufpeppen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da ist viel wahres dran auch wenn ich irgendwann resigniere
> Ich habe 2 l Hanfaufguss und ein Kilo Hanf dabei... spätestens wenn ich fahre sind die Biester dran gewöhnt ^^


Mein Opa hat immer gesagt: „Der Genuss liegt in der Beschränkung!"


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Probewedeln muss drinne sein!



Aber nur ganz zärtlich


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da ist viel wahres dran auch wenn ich irgendwann resigniere
> Ich habe 2 l Hanfaufguss und ein Kilo Hanf dabei... spätestens wenn ich fahre sind die Biester dran gewöhnt ^^



Ich glaube, wenn wir uns alle da an die Weser setzen, werden wir eh nichts mehr fange, weil wir alle Fische schon längst sattgefüttert haben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tut auch nicht weh!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat immer gesagt: „Der Genuss liegt in der Beschränkung!"


El Potto sagt: Qualität lässt sich nur durch Quantität voll erfassen


Ich hoffe ja auf ne gigantische Futterspur in der Weser, hegeangeln style, dann haben wir alle genug zu tun


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meine Taktik sieht anders aus! Futterkorb in der Größe einer Rattenfalle, Futtermischung ordentlich antreten die den Segen ruhen lassen, bis sich eine Barbe erbar(b)mt.


----------



## Tobias85

Mit meiner neuen Floatrute habe ich bisher erst einmal geangelt und bisher noch nichts gefangen. Einerseits wäre es natürlich sinnvoll, sie morgen auf dem Heimweg vom Angelladen nochmal am Bach zu testen, zumal die Pin da noch gar nicht dran hing. Andrerseits käme es natürlich fast einem Ritterschlag gleich, wenn sie beim Ükeltreffen ihre ersten Fisch bändigen dürfte...ich bin ganz hin und her gerissen!


----------



## Andal

Und nu' ins Bette ... morgen wird ein langer Tag. Aber ein schöner!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mit meiner neuen Floatrute habe ich bisher erst einmal geangelt und bisher noch nichts gefangen. Einerseits wäre es natürlich sinnvoll, sie morgen auf dem Heimweg vom Angelladen nochmal am Bach zu testen, zumal die Pin da noch gar nicht dran hing. Andrerseits käme es natürlich fast einem Ritterschlag gleich, wenn sie beim Ükeltreffen ihre ersten Fisch bändigen dürfte...ich bin ganz hin und her gerissen!


Machen, Tobias!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Recht hat er, der Andal! Ich spring jetzt auch in die Heia. Morgen noch schnell zum Zahnarzt, dann packen und los. Yiippiihhhh ...


----------



## Jason

Wie ich das hier so lese ist seit ihr alle mächtig am aufrüsten fürs WE. Es wird sowieso immer zuviel eingepackt. Aber nehmt euch warme Kleidung mit. Die Nächte haben es kältemäßig in sich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Sonntag morgen komme ich vorbei. Wenn ihr was braucht, lasst es mich wissen. Ein Dixiklo oder so was.


----------



## Minimax

Grad kam nochmal die Missus auf´n Gutenachtküsschen und Verabschiedung vorbei. Nun sind auch bei mir alle Brücken zur Welt der Lebenden abgebrochen, ükel total. Letzte Vorbereitungen, Futter anmischen, Tagesrucksack fertigmachen, Weste mit Nübsies auffüllen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich überlege den Kinderwagen als barrow zu entwenden. Ich habe probleme


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich überlege den Kinderwagen als barrow zu entwenden



Fun Fact: Professionelle Photoreporter verwenden diese riesiegen Windel-Wickeltaschen für ihre kostbare Photoaurüstung, wenn sie in ärmere Länder fahren, da sie weniger Aufmerksamkeit und Begehrlichkeiten bei Langfinger erwecken


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Professionelle Photoreporter verwenden diese riesiegen Windel-Wickeltaschen für ihre kostbare Photoaurüstung, wenn sie in ärmere Länder fahren, da sie weniger Aufmerksamkeit und Begehrlichkeiten bei Langfinger erwecken


Kommt wümme mit ner Wickeltasche? Sind zwar ne strukturschwache Region aber so schlimm ist es nicht


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt wümme mit ner Wickeltasche?


Schätze, er weiss das das ne Privatparty ist, da braucht er nur ne kleine knipse für lustige Schnappschüsse


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich hab schon lange keine kostbare Kamera mehr. Die ist mir einst in die Wümme gefallen. Also auch keine Wickeltasche.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich hab schon lange keine kostbare Kamera mehr. Die ist mir einst in die Wümme gefallen. Also auch keine Wickeltasche.


Aargh, schmerzhaft! War wenigstens die Linse zu retten?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da war nix mehr zu retten! Ich bin dann auf günstigere Modelle gewechselt, hab davon auch s von eine in selbigen Fluss versenkt. Das Problem ist, dass ich meist allein beim Angeln bin. Dabei sagt mein Kollege immer, dass ich Betreuung brauche.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Machen, Tobias!



Aber welche der beiden Optionen meinst du denn? 

Ich hae grade nochmal rekapituliert, was ich morgen noch vorbereiten muss, was ich alles noch besorgen und einpacken muss. Ich hatte mir fest vorgenommen, nur das wichtigste einzupacken, aber anderthalb Tage bieten halt soviele Möglichkeiten. :/ Jetzt wirds bei mir auch eher Minimax-Style: All in!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Beide, Tobias!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da war nix mehr zu retten! Ich bin dann auf günstigere Modelle gewechselt, hab davon auch s von eine in selbigen Fluss versenkt. Das Problem ist, dass ich meist allein beim Angeln bin. Dabei sagt mein Kollege immer, dass ich Betreuung brauche.



Aber sieh es mal so, mit so reichhaltigen Opfergaben bleibt Dir Deine Flussgottheit gewogen!


----------



## MS aus G

So von mir auch nochmal.

Schlaft Euch gut aus, falls es geht, fahrt schön vorsichtig, kommt gut und staufrei bei mir an!!!

Allen ein gutes Nächtle mit wundervollen Träumen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber sieh es mal so, mit so reichhaltigen Opfergaben bleibt Dir Deine Flussgottheit gewogen!


Der Fluss ist keine Hure! Opfergaben sind das eine, Hingabe ist wichtiger


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Fluss ist keine Hure! Opfergaben sind das eine, Hingabe ist wichtiger



Der Fluss nicht aber die Götter wissen klingende Münze zu schätzen und lassen sich gerne für ihre Gunst bezahlen. Ich bin doch vom Fach. Ich könnt Dir Sachen erzählen..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Fluss nicht aber die Götter wissen klingende Münze zu schätzen und lassen sich gerne für ihre Gunst bezahlen. Ich bin doch vom Fach. Ich könnt Dir Sachen erzählen..


Mein Gottverständnis beginnt und endet bei Azathoth. Alles andere ist nur Glimmer


----------



## rutilus69

Man, man, ihr seid ja aufgeregt. Was ich durchaus verstehen kann  
Ich wünsche euch allen ein wundervolles Wochenende und ein dickes Petri Heil!!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich wünsche euch allen für morgen auch schon mal eine gelungene Anreise und für morgen schon mal viel Spaß und Petri Heil. Schreibt bitte auf, wo ihr am besten gefangen habt, damit ich mich da am Samstag dann breit machen kann


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fast. Er hötte sie mitnehmen sollen
> 
> 
> Ich möchte anmerke, dass ich cannabis Aroma von topsecret und Unmengen Hanf mitbringe. Wenn ich Nix fange ist also einzig und allein @Wuemmehunter schuld



Sachte mit dem Hanf, liebe товарищи.
Nicht, daß die Weser-Barben breit sind wie Brassen und sich fühlen wie Flundern.


----------



## Xianeli

Ja ja da schlafen sie fast alle und ich hocke auf der Arbeit


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Fluss ist keine Hure! Opfergaben sind das eine, Hingabe ist wichtiger


Der Rhein ist eine Hure der übelsten Sorte. Besonders dem spinnenden Fischer! 

Schlafstörungen haben auch einen Vorteil. An Tagen, wie diesen, erwacht man um halb fünf und ist putzmunter. Endlich mal alles fertig bekommen, ohne Hetzerei - so hoffe ich.


----------



## Tricast

Guten Morgen Andal.

LIebe Grüße Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Andal

Guten Morgen Ihr zwei beide!

Jetzt aber erst mal ein leckeres Käffchen, oder sonstiges Heissgetränk!


----------



## Tikey0815

Guten Morgähhhhnn, mein Wecker ist ein Uhrensohn.... aber wem sag ich das ￼￼ wünsche viel Spaß und macht uns keine Schande


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin, bin auch wach!


----------



## Kochtopf

Kommt mir alle gut an im Herzen Deutschlands! Gute Reisen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist sogar eine großartige Leistung- Wir werden ja in der Regel vom Leben und seinen Widrigkeiten über die Jahre sozu gebeutelt und deformiert, das wir uns garnicht mehr so recht ausgelassen freuen können.



*Mein Zitat der Woche, besser kann mans nicht beschreiben.*

So ganz untreu werde ich euch ja nicht werden......nerven tu ich euch also weiterhin.
Am We gehts endlich los mit Köfi. Das schöne an der Sache ist wenn die Zander nicht beißen wollen dann schwenke ich immer um auf Aitel.
Einen Aitel mit KöFi an der abtreibenden Pose zu fangen kann einen schier in den Wahnsinn treiben. Schlägt man zu früh an ist der Fisch weg, wartet man zu lange klauen sie in oder Schlucken zu tief. Was das ganze aba auch noch sehr interessant macht sind die Welse die sich bei den Aiteln mit tummeln.....da steigen im Jahr immer mal wider welche mit ein.


----------



## Andal

Eine Montage, die einen Aitel nicht am Lachkrampf eingehen lässt, aber einen Waller hält, stelle ich mir spannend vor.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

....Hab ganz vergessen das dieses We das große Treffen ist.

Wünsch euch allen die Teilnehmen ein schönes We und Petri Heil.


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Fluss nicht aber die Götter wissen klingende Münze zu schätzen und lassen sich gerne für ihre Gunst bezahlen. Ich bin doch vom Fach. Ich könnt Dir Sachen erzählen..



Wenn  dem so ist, wird meine Strecke dieses Jahr phänomenal....nach dem Ehering-Opfer


----------



## Racklinger

Wünsche schon mal allen Teilnehmern am Ükel-Treff viel Spass und anregende Gespräche, (natürlich auch viel Fisch )
Und ich werde auch ein paar Opfergaben in Form von Single Malts hinzufügen

Auch allen anderen die ans Wasser kommen ein dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Montage, die einen Aitel nicht am Lachkrampf eingehen lässt, aber einen Waller hält, stelle ich mir spannend vor.


Kommt ganz auf den Waller an, solange kein Monster beisst kann ich mir vorstellen mit relativ (!) Leichtem geschirr keine Probleme zu haben Waller bis 100cm rauszuzerren.

Wenn natürlich der 2,50m Silberrücken beisst, am besten an der Pin, hat man recht kurz einen äußerst interessanten Drill


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn natürlich der 2,50m Silberrücken beisst, am besten an der Pin, hat man recht kurz einen äußerst interessanten Drill



Stell ich mir grad bildlich vor....rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr "PLING".....und ein kleines Rauchwölkchen vom Daumen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf den Waller an, solange kein Monster beisst kann ich mir vorstellen mit relativ (!) Leichtem geschirr keine Probleme zu haben Waller bis 100cm rauszuzerren.
> 
> Wenn natürlich der 2,50m Silberrücken beisst, am besten an der Pin, hat man recht kurz einen äußerst interessanten Drill


Unterschätze die metrigen Waller nicht. Die wissen auch, was sie können und die feinen Zähne machen dir mit einem auf Döbel ausgelegten Vorfach auch schnell kurzen Prozess. Wobei ich nicht in Abrede stelle, dass beides mit dem gleichen Zeug gelingen mag.


----------



## Andal

Wahnsinn... 2 Stunden vor der Abfahrt alles fertig. Das ist eindeutig neuer persönlicher Rekord!


----------



## geomas

^ dann kannste ja bis zur Abfahrt noch ne Runde Angeln gehen.


----------



## Andal

Ja irgend ein Blödsinn fällt mir schon noch ein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf den Waller an, solange kein Monster beisst kann ich mir vorstellen mit relativ (!) Leichtem geschirr keine Probleme zu haben Waller bis 100cm rauszuzerren.
> 
> Wenn natürlich der 2,50m Silberrücken beisst, am besten an der Pin, hat man recht kurz einen äußerst interessanten Drill



Genau so ist es, du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Mit Waller von 1m Länge kommt meine Shimano 40-80g bei 3,9m noch gut zurecht, alles was Größer ist könnte zum Gedultsspiel werden. Es lässt sich aber nie sagen was du auf Köfi gerade fangen wirst.

@Andal
Ich glaube nicht das du bei deinen leichten Ruten mit Montagen ausschließen kannst das auch mal ein Waller einsteigt und die Montagen zerfetzt....daher kapier ich deinen Beitrag mal so gar nicht....


----------



## Andal

Na um Gods Wuin..... ist mir alles schon passiert. Mich interessiert nur, wie du montierst, dass beide Arten gehen. Oder sind Aitel und Waller bloss "Nebengeräusche" auf dem Hechtzeug.


----------



## phirania

Na denn wünsch ich Allen beim Ükeltreff viel Spass Erfolg und gutes Wetter....
Mögen sich reichlich Fangbilder in den Ükeltröt einreihen,und von den Erfolgen kundtun.
Habt eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Andal

Und ab nach G zum ÜkT.


----------



## Jason

@Andal komm gut an.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

13.20 Uhr. Abfahrt. Bis nachher Jungs.


----------



## MS aus G

Die ersten Ükel sind wohlbehalten eingetroffen in Form von Tricast nebst Anhang, Bello und Hänger!!!

Gewässer wurde schon in Augenschein genommen und für gut befunden!!! Soll wohl heute Nachmittag schon den ersten Versuch geben!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Mikesch

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine gute Anreise, und anschließend ein schönes Beisammensein mit ebenso schönen Fängen.
Hoffe ihr berichtet reichlich, dass dieser Thread überquellen möge.


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : danke für die Info, Mario. Schön, daß die „Erwachsenen” zuerst eingetroffen sind. Viele Grüße und natürlich Petri heil in Richtung Oberweser.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> 13.20 Uhr. Abfahrt. Bis nachher Jungs.


Komm auch du gut an. Gute Fahrt.


----------



## Matrix85

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil. 
Kommt alle gut an


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich kommt Mario auch zum Angeln und ist nicht „nur Gastgeber”.


----------



## phirania

Erscheint denn FF auch bei dem Treffen.?


----------



## alexpp

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt Mario auch zum Angeln und ist nicht „nur Gastgeber”.


Kenne ich von Angelausflügen mit 2 Neffen. Aber bei dem Treffen sind anscheinend auch Erwachsene dabei


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Erscheint denn FF auch bei dem Treffen.?


Lange nichts von ihm gehört


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Erscheint denn FF auch bei dem Treffen.?



Kann ja nicht für FF sprechen, aber er kann wohl nicht wegen seines Wuffis.


----------



## phirania

Deswegen,er sitzt bestimmt schon an der Weser und fängt alle Fische weg....


----------



## Tobias85

Ne, Öff Öff kommt ja leider gar nicht. Wie Georg schon sagt wegen seinem Hund.


----------



## ulli1958m

Boh...seit Wochen komm ich mit dem lesen hier nicht mehr hinterher, so das ich einiges verpasst habe u.a. das an diesem Wochenende das Treffen geplant war 

*Aber wenn ich Privatier, Arbeitslos oder Rentner bin, da bekomme ich das mit dem lesen hier bestimmt hin.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass *


----------



## rhinefisher

Hallo Männers!
Allen Teilnehmern des Ük-Ts ein wunderschönes, unterhaltsames und erfolgreiches Wochenende..!
Allen Anderen natürlich auch...
Mir viel Glück beim morgigen UL spinnen..


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Wünsch euch allen viel Spaß in Gieselwerder anner Weser. 

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal Grüße an Mario...irgendwann komm ich auch nochmal an deiner Weser vorbei, fand ich damals schon toll (obwohl das Wetter  war).


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dem Weserabschnitt aussieht aber es gibt Strecken mit dicken Brassen on Mass. 
Die Jungs kommen schon auf ihre Kosten. 
Auf die eine oder eben die 
andere Art.


----------



## Tobias85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dem Weserabschnitt aussieht aber es gibt Strecken mit dicken Brassen on Mass.
> Die Jungs kommen schon auf ihre Kosten.
> Auf die eine oder eben die
> andere Art.



Der ausgiebigen Recherche unseres werten Ükels Minimax zufolge tippe ich eher auf Barben, Aale und vor allem Döbel...über die Größe lässt sich für mich allerdings nur spekulieren. Ich bin in den letzten Zügen der Vorbereitung und freue mich schon total auf morgen.


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher und allen anderen, die mit einer Peitsche ans Wasser ziehen: Petri heil, Leute!
Ich stiefele jetzt zum Fluß nebenan und seh mal nach den Plötz und Güstern.
UL-Grundangeln fetzt!


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg dabei, Georg


----------



## feederbrassen

Barben Fetzen auch 
Hier in NRW ist aber gerade Schonzeit also erst mal Pause. 
Allen anderen die es an das Wasser zum angeln zieht ein 
herzliches Petri


----------



## alexpp

Hat der Gastgeber alle Smartphones konfisziert


----------



## Welpi

alexpp schrieb:


> Hat der Gastgeber alle Smartphones konfisziert



Die sollen angeln und schnacken


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## alexpp

Welpi schrieb:


> Die sollen angeln und schnacken


Ja, schon. Aber uns doch nicht komplett vergessen.


----------



## daci7

Jo, zieht ordentlich was raus Männer!
Ich geh jetzt gleich erstmal wieder ne Runde Aalen! Das läuft wie geschnitten Brot momentan und lässt sich auch wunderbar mit hopfenschorle und schnacken verbinden. Schön eine mit leichter Pose und eine picker... =)


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der ausgiebigen Recherche unseres werten Ükels Minimax zufolge tippe ich eher auf Barben, Aale und vor allem Döbel...über die Größe lässt sich für mich allerdings nur spekulieren. Ich bin in den letzten Zügen der Vorbereitung und freue mich schon total auf morgen.


Ach so, du fährst erst morgen hin. Dann komm auch du gut an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

alexpp schrieb:


> Hat der Gastgeber alle Smartphones konfisziert


Kein Netz


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kein Netz


Ich denke mal auch, die haben kein Netz. Sonst hätten wir bestimmt schon was gehört. 
Dann gibt es am Sonntag einen riesen Nachtrag. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Mein Kurztrip an den Fluß nebenan war mäßig erfolgreich - die Lieblingsangelstelle besetzt, die Ausweichstelle brachte mehr Hänger als Fisch.
Ein Plötzlein entschneiderte mich. Danke, Kleiner!

Evtl. gehts morgen Abend noch mal ans Wasser. 


Ich hoffe, an der Weser steppt der Bär.


----------



## phirania

War heute auch wieder unterwegs....


----------



## Jason

Petri @geomas zu den kleinen Plötzlein. Hauptsache entschneidert. Oder ist das dir nicht so wichtig.
Ja, man merkt das einige Ükler einen Ausflug machen. Ist doch ziemlich ruhig hier 
Ich frage mich gerade wann ich mal wieder zum angeln komme. Wollte doch mal einen Döbel hier präsentieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : danke, Jason. Das Entschneidern ist mir normalerweise nicht so wichtig.
Hauptsache ne gute Zeit am Wasser, und klar, wenn man was fängt machts doch noch mehr Spaß.
Hatte aber auch schöne Stunden am Wasser ohne Fischkontakt.

Hätte evtl. die kanalartigen Gräben direkt neben der besetzten Angelstelle beackern sollen.

Nachtrag: hier ist ein Bild von den Gräben. 





Einige sind kanalartig befestigt wie dieser hier, andere mehr wie ein echter „Graben”. 
Das Foto entstand bei etwas höherem Pegel als heute.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : danke, Jason. Das Entschneidern ist mir normalerweise nicht so wichtig.
> Hauptsache ne gute Zeit am Wasser, und klar, wenn man was fängt machts doch noch mehr Spaß.
> Hatte aber auch schöne Stunden am Wasser ohne Fischkontakt.
> 
> Hätte evtl. die kanalartigen Gräben direkt neben der besetzten Angelstelle beackern sollen.


So sehe ich das auch. Hauptsache eine schöne Zeit am Wasser und die Seele baumeln lassen. Aber wenn überhaupt nichts beißt fange ich an zu experimentieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Geplötze, Georg.

Ich finde, es ist ein gutes Zeichen, dass man nichts hört...scheint also ein sehr anregendes Treffen zu sein  Seit 30 Minute köcheln die Partikel auf dem Herd und in 7 Stunden wollte ich starten...ich glaube, das geht morgen nicht ohne Kaffee


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich melde mich vom Abgrund - wir sind zu sehr damit beschäftigt Legionen von dicken Brassen abzuhaken um hier zu schreiben....

So zumindest in der Theorie.
@MS aus G zeigt uns an seinem Hausgewässer was ne Harke ist und bei uns noch wachenden ruht still und starr der Tümpel


----------



## Tobias85

Morgen wirds sonnig und warm, da wollen dann auch die Fische wieder. Außerdem: Denk an die Futterspur der Verdammnis, die sich morgen mindestens bis nach Höxter zieht...


----------



## ulli1958m

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn überhaupt nichts beißt fange ich an zu experimentieren.


....und dabei kommt man oft auf neue Ideen


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : danke für die „Lautmeldung” von der Weser! 

@Tobias85 : Viel Spaß morgen und grüß mal die Runde bitte!


----------



## Tobias85

Werde ich machen und Dake, @geomas!


----------



## phirania

Weiss jemand wie groß die Ükelrunde an der Weser ist.?
Weil es hier doch so ruhig geworden ist..


----------



## Mikesch

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kein Netz


Die sind doch nicht in "Dunkeldeutschland". 
Nachtrag:
Man sollte doch den Thread vollständig lesen bevor man in die Tasten klopft.
Kochtopf hat ja Netz.


----------



## Kochtopf

Aalzathoth El Potto hat zwei Schnürsenkel gefangen und zieht mit Mario gleich


----------



## daci7

Wir haben für heute fertig. 13 aale sind's geworden - 10 davon werden in die ewigen räuchergründe eingehen. Astreine aal-nacht mal wieder! Petri an potto und geomas! Gute Nacht.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie groß die Ükelrunde an der Weser ist.?
> Weil es hier doch so ruhig geworden ist..



12 ÜKELANER +- ein oder zwei


----------



## hanzz

Ich wünsche Euch ein tolles Beisammensein mit guten Fischen, erfrischenden Gesprächen und dem ein oder anderen brüderlichen Getränk.
Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so gut für Euch.
Freue mich auf weitere Meldungen von Euch.
Viel Spaß Freunde des Ükels 
Nächstes mal bin ich dabei.


----------



## phirania

Na denn allzeit gute Fänge.
Auf das Ihr Alle Spass und gutes Wetter habt.


----------



## Xianeli

Das Wetter passt =) soll auch so bleiben heute 

Und danke euch


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Das Wetter passt =) soll auch so bleiben heute
> 
> Und danke euch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324361


Konntest durchschlafen oder wurdest du zum Eingriff genötigt?


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Das Wetter passt =) soll auch so bleiben heute
> 
> Und danke euch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324361



Ist das an der Weser...?
Sieht ja richtig gut aus.
Viel erfolg noch.


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Konntest durchschlafen oder wurdest du zum Eingriff genötigt?



Bevor ich schlafen gegangen bin gab es noch nen Run aber als ich an der Rute war gab es nurnoch nen Hänger  

Wo bleibst du eigentlich?


----------



## Xianeli

phirania schrieb:


> Ist das an der Weser...?
> Sieht ja richtig gut aus.
> Viel erfolg noch.



Ja ist an der Weser. 

Dank dir


----------



## Xianeli

Mein Zimmer letzte Nacht


----------



## Nemo

Xianeli schrieb:


> Mein Zimmer letzte Nacht
> Anhang anzeigen 324363


Ist das Zelt so klein oder der Kescher so groß?


----------



## Xianeli

Der kescher so groß  mein Sohn hat mir gestern vor der Abreise den kleinen gehimmelt


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : danke, Jason. Das Entschneidern ist mir normalerweise nicht so wichtig.
> Hauptsache ne gute Zeit am Wasser, und klar, wenn man was fängt machts doch noch mehr Spaß.
> Hatte aber auch schöne Stunden am Wasser ohne Fischkontakt.
> 
> Hätte evtl. die kanalartigen Gräben direkt neben der besetzten Angelstelle beackern sollen.
> 
> Nachtrag: hier ist ein Bild von den Gräben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einige sind kanalartig befestigt wie dieser hier, andere mehr wie ein echter „Graben”.
> Das Foto entstand bei etwas höherem Pegel als heute.


Schönes Foto.Ist das in Rostock?Uns wohnst du da?


----------



## geomas

@Xianeli : die Weser hab ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt. Danke für die Fotos und Petri heil Euch allen!

@Hering 58 : Danke! Ja, das ist Rostock, genauer gesagt das neue „Petriviertel” an der Unterwarnow. Ich wohne in der Nähe (10-12Min zu Fuß) in einem Altbau.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petriviertel wie geil ist das denn


----------



## hanzz

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ist das Zelt so klein oder der Kescher so groß?


Da kannst das Zelt dann reinpacken, wenn's zusammengepackt ist.


----------



## gründler

Zur Weser da der Ort ja auch in meinem Gebiet liegt.

Da wo sie sind ist die Weser eher flach und schnell sowie Sandig und Kiesig und nicht sooo breit,ab Minden wird sie breiter und zum teil auch tiefer (Löcher Aussenkurven etc.) 

Naturmässig liegt die Oberweser schöner (obwohl das ja auch Ansichtssache ist),sie schlängelt sich halt durch Berglandschaften und Täler.

Ab Minden ca.kommt dann etwas mehr Plattes Land 

lg


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Petriviertel wie geil ist das denn



Haha, ja, ne nette Geste an die Petrijünger! 
Gibt dort sogar ne große Leuchtpose als Kunstobjekt:





Das neue Wohngebiet wurde nach der Petrikirche benannt, die vom Wasser aus nun kaum noch zu sehen ist vor lauter Neubauten...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Da stimme ich zu. Ab Porta Westfalica gehts landschaftlich bergab  War vor einigen Jahren mal in Bodenwerder. Da war es schön. Auch sehr klares, flacheres Wasser mit eher steinigen Bodengrund. Direkt an der Weser Berge....


----------



## phirania

Verdächtig  ruhig geworden hier...


----------



## alexpp

Wenn mehrere Vielschreiber verhindert sind, dann sieht es halt so aus.


----------



## Jason

alexpp schrieb:


> Wenn mehrere Vielschreiber verhindert sind, dann sieht es halt so aus.


Ganz genau. Die Jungs haben andere Sachen zu tun.


----------



## hanzz

Oder sind schon voll wie die Haubitzen


----------



## alexpp

Leider können FF und Andal kein Brüderschafttrinken praktizieren


----------



## Jason

alexpp schrieb:


> Leider können FF und Andal kein Brüderschafttrinken praktizieren


Warum denn das nicht? Habe ich was verpasst? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

War für ne gute Stunde mit der kurzen UL-Rute am Fluß nebenan. Breadpunch am Haar fand heute nicht so viele Abnehmer. 
2 Ükel nahmen die Köder direkt nach dem Auswerfen, einen schönen schlanken Plötz von gut 25cm gabs noch.
Muß bei Gelegenheit mal das Link-Legern mit der feinen Rute austesten.


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Warum denn das nicht? Habe ich was verpasst?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ach ja, FF ist ja gar nicht dabei.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> War für ne gute Stunde mit der kurzen UL-Rute am Fluß nebenan. Breadpunch am Haar fand heute nicht so viele Abnehmer.
> 2 Ükel nahmen die Köder direkt nach dem Auswerfen, einen schönen schlanken Plötz von gut 25cm gabs noch.
> Muß bei Gelegenheit mal das Link-Legern mit der feinen Rute austesten.


Petri mein Lieber. Du kannst dich echt glücklich schätzen, dass du gute Gewässer vor der Tür hast. Ich habe ja auch ein Gewässer vor der Tür, aber nur Forellen wird auf die Dauer wird etwas eintönig. Äschen gab es früher auch viele, aber das hat auch nachgelassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ach ja, FF ist ja gar nicht dabei.



Der Treibt sich an der Elbe rum, die Brassen mit der Avon fangen.


----------



## geomas

^ Petri, Maestro!
Warum die Avon? Einfach aus Neugier/Ausprobieren?


----------



## Nemo

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Treibt sich an der Elbe rum, die Brassen mit der Avon fangen.


Da isser ja, der FantaFi Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Petri, Maestro!
> Warum die Avon? Einfach aus Neugier/Ausprobieren?



Die beste Posenform in meinen Augen, um den Köder in der starken Strömung anzubieten. Ich brauche das Gewicht einer Pose ja auch, um Kapazitäten bei den Bleischroten zu haben, damit die Maden/der Mais knapp über dem Futter bleibt. Leichtere Posen wie Sticks passen nicht zur Elbe, da hast du weder die Kontrolle, noch die Präsentation. Im Prinzip wurde Avon für diesen Zweck ja geschaffen.



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Da isser ja, der FantaFi Petri!



Grüüüüüüüüüüüüüüße dich!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Treibt sich an der Elbe rum, die Brassen mit der Avon fangen.


Hey, du lebst ja auch noch. Schönes Bild und vor allem Dingen, schöner Schleimi

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hey, du lebst ja auch noch. Schönes Bild und vor allem Dingen, schöner Schleimi
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich lese eigentlich immer mit, mir fehlt aber die Zeit zu diskutieren. Fängst du nen Dialog an, musst du auch dabei sein. Kann ich die nächsten Wochen/Monate nicht, es gibt viel zu tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun.


----------



## geomas

Haha, ich hatte mit AVON automatisch die Rute verbunden, nicht die mindestens ebenso klassische Posenform.
Wird wohl Zeit, daß ich mal wieder der Posenangelei fröne.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, ich hatte mit AVON automatisch die Rute verbunden, nicht die mindestens ebenso klassische Posenform.
> Wird wohl Zeit, daß ich mal wieder der Posenangelei fröne.



Das hätte ich aber auch dezent erwähnen können. Die letzten Tage an der Elbe waren ziemlich toll. Viele Brassen, große Rotaugen, 2x Kescher gebrochen und etliche Güstern. Ergebnistechnisch ein Genuß, im Futterverbrauch der Untergang jeder Haushaltskasse.


----------



## geomas

^ nicht, daß Du noch Fisch essen mußt wegen der Futter-Ausgaben.
Schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich lese eigentlich immer mit, mir fehlt aber die Zeit zu diskutieren. Fängst du nen Dialog an, musst du auch dabei sein. Kann ich die nächsten Wochen/Monate nicht, es gibt viel zu tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun.


Da hast du wirklich Recht. Wenn man etwas anfängt, sollte man es auch zu Ende führen.
Man muss bei Diskussionen Rede und Antwort stehen. Das kann schon eine Menge Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Aber deine Berichte sind aber immer interessant und lassen sich gut lesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und dem ausgeflogenen Ükelschwarm!

Ich war am See -ein bisschen stippen vorhin und habe einige PLötzen und Güstern gefangen.
Nix Großes dabei aber hat Laune gemacht.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern und dem ausgeflogenen Ükelschwarm!
> 
> Ich war am See -ein bisschen stippen vorhin und habe einige PLötzen und Güstern gefangen.
> Nix Großes dabei aber hat Laune gemacht.


Petri. Wie heißt die Devise. Hauptsache mal draußen gewesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Viele Brassen, große Rotaugen, 2x Kescher gebrochen und etliche Güstern. Ergebnistechnisch ein Genuß,




Wo bleiben die Meldungen ???




jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri. Wie heißt die Devise. Hauptsache mal draußen gewesen.



Genau.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Meldungen ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genau.


Er hat nicht so die Zeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ nicht, daß Du noch Fisch essen mußt wegen der Futter-Ausgaben.
> Schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen.



10 Liter marschieren einfach Stromab und trotzdem ist es nur ein Blatt im Wind. Ich habe aber noch 100 Kilogramm an Mehlen im Vorrat, das stecke ich locker weg.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Da hast du wirklich Recht. Wenn man etwas anfängt, sollte man es auch zu Ende führen.
> Man muss bei Diskussionen Rede und Antwort stehen. Das kann schon eine Menge Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
> Aber deine Berichte sind aber immer interessant und lassen sich gut lesen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die letzten Woche habe ich festgestellt, wie viel Zeit du hier eigtl. unproduktiv rumgammelst. Da gehen die Woche über schnell mal 10 Stunden verloren, die sich für mich einfach mehr in meinem Projekt rentieren. Du hast ja auch jede Menge unsinniger Diskussionen philosophischer Natur, welche am nächsten Tag keinen Mehrwert haben. Ich denke da schlicht pragmatischer Momentan. Jede Stunde im AB könnte auch ein Fisch am Haken sein. 

Und danke für die Blumen, es freut mich, wenn dir meine Berichte gefallen!


----------



## geomas

Ich dachte, die Devise lautet: Hauptsache, man ist gesund und die Frau hat Arbeit. 

Petri, lieber Prof. Laune sollte es schon machen. Stippen steht auch wieder mal an.


----------



## hanzz

Ein herzliches Petri Prof, Geo und FF. 
Hab leider auch kein Gewässer vor der Tür und bräuchte momentan ca ne Stunde zum Wasser mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. Da muss ich mir die Tage schon genau aussuchen, aber in 2 Wochen hab ich Urlaub. Hoffe ich kann dann mal vom Wasser berichten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Meldungen ???
> Genau.



Ich hab es jetzt 4x probiert mit dem Zollstock, funktioniert weiterhin nicht. Ich muss mir ne Scale kaufen, ansonsten ist das Problematisch. Ich brauche nämlich erstmal jede Menge an Zeit mit dem Fisch, um ihn für meinen Blog zu illustrieren, ihn danach zu messen (ordentlich) strapaziert die Nummer häufig über. Die letzten beiden Schleien hatte ich verkackt (48 Zentimeter, 52 Zentimeter). Bei den restlichen Fischen atme ich locker durch die Hose, mit Brassen/Güstern/Rotaugen kann ich euch tot werfen.

Ich gebe auch nur noch Fische durch, die natürlich sofort Platz 1 anvisieren. Nen 30ger Plötz etc. brauche ich nicht in die Wertung bringen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Kommt also noch was irgendwann.


----------



## geomas

hanzz schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri Prof, Geo und FF.
> Hab leider auch kein Gewässer vor der Tür und bräuchte momentan ca ne Stunde zum Wasser mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. Da muss ich mir die Tage schon genau aussuchen, aber in 2 Wochen hab ich Urlaub. Hoffe ich kann dann mal vom Wasser berichten.



Da wart ich drauf und wünsche schon jetzt das perfekte Angelwetter. Hoffentlich wirst Du Friedfisch-mäßig angreifen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Kommt also noch was irgendwann.



Mich kotzt das mit dem Zollstock einfach an. Ich check mal, wo ich auf der 1 jetzt wäre.


----------



## geomas

@FF - auch wenn Du nicht so der „Abhackmatten-Fan” bist - ich hab mir ne billige Matte mit aufgedruckter cm-Skale bestellt. 
Vermutlich werd ich die mehr als Sitzunterlage benutzen als zum angedachten Zweck, aber nützlich könnte die Kombination schon sein.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 10 Liter marschieren einfach Stromab und trotzdem ist es nur ein Blatt im Wind. Ich habe aber noch 100 Kilogramm an Mehlen im Vorrat, das stecke ich locker weg.
> 
> 
> 
> Die letzten Woche habe ich festgestellt, wie viel Zeit du hier eigtl. unproduktiv rumgammelst. Da gehen die Woche über schnell mal 10 Stunden verloren, die sich für mich einfach mehr in meinem Projekt rentieren. Du hast ja auch jede Menge unsinniger Diskussionen philosophischer Natur, welche am nächsten Tag keinen Mehrwert haben. Ich denke da schlicht pragmatischer Momentan. Jede Stunde im AB könnte auch ein Fisch am Haken sein.
> 
> Und danke für die Blumen, es freut mich, wenn dir meine Berichte gefallen!


Da muß ich dir Recht geben. Meine Beiträge sind schon sehr unproduktiv. Vielleicht sollte ich mich wirklich ein wenig zurück halten und meine Zeit sinnvoller gestalten 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : haha, ich vermute, daß FF das „DU” in dem zitierten Beitrag als „man” oder auch „ich” benutzt hat. In Deine Richtung ging es wohl nicht.

Und falls doch: Gruß von Gammler zu Gammler ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @FF - auch wenn Du nicht so der „Abhackmatten-Fan” bist - ich hab mir ne billige Matte mit aufgedruckter cm-Skale bestellt.
> Vermutlich werd ich die mehr als Sitzunterlage benutzen als zum angedachten Zweck, aber nützlich könnte die Kombination schon sein.



Ich hab nichts gegen AbhaCKmatten, nur gegen Zwang und Vorschrift. Ich glaube nen breiterer, neuer Zollstock macht es auch. Der ganze Ükelcup ist aber wegen meiner umtriebigen Aufgaben virtueller Natur natürlich untergeordnet. Ich kann trächtige Schleien nach einer Bilderorgie nicht auch noch auf die Matte legen.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Da muß ich dir Recht geben. Meine Beiträge sind schon sehr unproduktiv. Vielleicht sollte ich mich wirklich ein wenig zurück halten und meine Zeit sinnvoller gestalten
> 
> Gruß Jason



So meinte ich das eigentlich nicht. 

Ich meinte eher damit, das ich ständig wertvolle Zeit für digitales Geschreibsel ohne Mehrwert (für sich) investiere. Das erinnert mich immer an Onlinegames, wo du irgendwelche Gegenstände bis zum nächsten Patch farmst. Ich möchte auch mal etwas "produzieren", was mir am Ende des Tages hilft und nicht allen anderen.

Das schlimmere Ding ist aber, wenn du auf Antworten wartest. Da sitzt du am PC und verbringst deine Zeit mit "Nichts", außer der Hoffnung auf den Anschlusszug. Für mich ist das deswegen hinderlich, weil ich zwischendurch auch Berichte schreibe (hauptsächlich) und aus dem Modus komme. Da steckst du in der Analyse der Coprah Melasse und lenkst dich selbst immer wieder ab, weil jemand hier rumkaspert.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da muß ich dir Recht geben. Meine Beiträge sind schon sehr unproduktiv. Vielleicht sollte ich mich wirklich ein wenig zurück halten und meine Zeit sinnvoller gestalten
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich glaube mit "du" meinte Öfföff "man" und nicht dich 
Der Schwarm hat sich geteilt, tobsen und Mario ärgern barben, Mini, xianeli und ich stellen den Aalen nach, unter fachkundiger Begleitung von  Andal und Nordlicht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : haha, ich vermute, daß FF das „DU” in dem zitierten Beitrag als „man” oder auch „ich” benutzt hat. In Deine Richtung ging es wohl nicht.
> 
> Und falls doch: Gruß von Gammler zu Gammler ;-)



Das "Man" habe ich mir abgewöhnt, weil es nicht spezifiziert ist. Es füllt einen Satz auf, wo eigentlich eine direkte Bezeichnung sinn ergibt. Merkste beim Bloggen schnell, bringt nur Nachteile, wenn MAN (ich, der Autor, der Schreiber) dieses hässliche Wort nutzt.


----------



## Jason

Na dann hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. 
@Kochtopf Morgen um neun Uhr bin ich bei euch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden.
> @Kochtopf Morgen um neun Uhr bin ich bei euch.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Natürlich hast du das, es liegt mir fern, dich anzupimmeln.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du das, es liegt mir fern, dich anzupimmeln.


Anzupimmeln. Wie Geschmackvoll.


----------



## hanzz

geomas schrieb:


> Da wart ich drauf und wünsche schon jetzt das perfekte Angelwetter. Hoffentlich wirst Du Friedfisch-mäßig angreifen.


Danke Dir. 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich ein paar schöne Brassen erwische. Die Barbe hat da leider noch Schonzeit, daher werd ich mich ein bisschen von der Strömung fernhalten. Will mal was im ruhigeren Bereich der Buhnen am Rhein probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Anzupimmeln. Wie Geschmackvoll.



Hier, etwas Liebessaft für dich! Ich teile die Begeisterung der männlichen Güster für meine Person mit dir!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hier, etwas Liebessaft für dich! Ich teile die Begeisterung der männlichen Güster für meine Person mit dir!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324401


Du bist so gut zu mir.


----------



## hanzz

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden.
> @Kochtopf Morgen um neun Uhr bin ich bei euch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Baustelle gut hinter Dich gebracht.?
Viel Spaß dann morgen und Gruß an die Ükels


----------



## Jason

hanzz schrieb:


> Baustelle gut hinter Dich gebracht.?
> Viel Spaß dann morgen und Gruß an die Ükels


Ich bin, wie meine Freunde total platt. Wir sind wirklich an unsere Grenzen gekommen. Es waren 738 Steine. Also 19,2 Tonnen. Aber wir haben es geschafft. Morgen gibt es Muskelkater. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich bin, wie meine Freunde total platt. Wir sind wirklich an unsere Grenzen gekommen. Es waren 738 Steine. Also 19,2 Tonnen. Aber wir haben es geschafft. Morgen gibt es Muskelkater.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dafür kannst ja dann morgen am Wasser entspannen


----------



## Jason

hanzz schrieb:


> Dafür kannst ja dann morgen am Wasser entspannen


Angeln werde ich nicht. Habe nichts vorbereitet. Mal die Ükels kennen lernen u und ein wenig plaudern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Nabend zusammen 
Bin gerade vom Rhein zurück.
War ne sehr spontane Aktion aber ich wollte unbedingt raus ans Wasser.





So ruhig hab ich es am Rhein noch nie gesehen.
Blieb auch nicht lange so denn es rollte eine Gewitterfront auf mich zu die so schnell verschwand wie sie auftauchte.
Dreimal Donner auf der gegenüberliegenden Rheinseite höhe DU und drei Tropfen Wasser für mich auf KR Seite. 
Glück gehabt.
Fische bissen anfangs wie toll.
Aber leider nur Nasen und Güster wie diese .





Je später es wurde desto mehr ließen die Fische nach.
Die großen ließen auf sich warten und auch Brassen waren keine da.
Trotzdem ein sehr schöner Abend gewesen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jetzt noch das Zeug von Havy auf Ul für den See morgen früh umpacken.
Mal sehen was da geht.

Petri an den Ükel Treff und auch allen anderen die am Wasser gewesen sind.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : Petri zu Deiner Rheinstrecke und schon mal prophylaktisch für den See morgen! 
Danke für die Fotos, so kann man sich doch gleich viel besser ein „Bild machen”.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen : Petri zu Deiner Rheinstrecke und schon mal prophylaktisch für den See morgen!
> Danke für die Fotos, so kann man sich doch gleich viel besser ein „Bild machen”.


Danke dir @geomas.
Mit den Bildern ist so eine Sache.
Ich werde es tunlichst vermeiden Bilder zu Posten woran man erkennen kann wo das am Rhein genau ist.
Jetzt gehe ich in die Heia um halb fünf klingelt der Wecker.

Allen anderen für morgen wünsche ich Petri heil und allzeit tight lines.


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> Der Schwarm hat sich geteilt, tobsen und Mario ärgern barben, Mini, xianeli und ich stellen den Aalen nach, unter fachkundiger Begleitung von  *Andal* und Nordlicht


Andal mag doch die Schlängler nicht besonders?


----------



## alexpp

Aber die beiden zeigen wohl gerne den Jüngeren, wie es geht


----------



## Kochtopf

mikesch schrieb:


> Andal mag doch die Schlängler nicht besonders?


Kein Grund  nicht angenehme gesellschaft zu leisten


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Danke dir @geomas.
> Mit den Bildern ist so eine Sache.
> Ich werde es tunlichst vermeiden Bilder zu Posten woran man erkennen kann wo das am Rhein genau ist.
> Jetzt gehe ich in die Heia um halb fünf klingelt der Wecker.
> 
> Allen anderen für morgen wünsche ich Petri heil und allzeit tight lines.



Ich weiß trotzdem wo das ist....


----------



## phirania

So denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger.
Und an Die ,die heute noch zum angeln kommen.
Bei uns ist wieder....
GRILLEN CHILLEN ANGELN am See angesagt....


----------



## Kochtopf

So, der Ükeltreff 2019 ist für mich beendet, nachdem ich um 5 Zuhause war konnte ich mich nicht aufraffen nochmal die Stunde nach Gieselwerder zu fahren. 
Meine Herren @Minimax, @Andal, @Nordlichtangler, @Xianeli, @Tobias85, @Wuemmehunter, @Tricast und vor allem der kongeniale Gastgeber @MS aus G - es war mir ein innerer 60er Döbel  ich hoffe ihr hattet mit @jason 1  viel Spass und kommt alle gut nach Hause. Ich hoffe wir kriegen sowas fürs nächste Jahr wieder auf die Beine


----------



## Jason

Ich war um halb neun da. Konnte alle kennenlernen außer @Wuemmehunter. Der war schon am Samstag abgereist. Schade.
Kurz nach zwölf bin ich dann auch wieder los. @Minimax und @Tobias85, @Tricast mit Susanne waren dann noch da. War interessant die ABder persönlich kennenzulernen.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich weiß trotzdem wo das ist....


Ui  ,du bist ja aus KR 

Edit.: Du warst nicht zufällig gestern Abend da ?
Weiter Stromauf saßen noch zwei Kollegen.
Vermutlich auf Aal.


----------



## feederbrassen

Heute das erste Hegefischen gehabt und ich fasse mich kurz.
Desaströs,lange Nase nix null nada.
Aber ALLE 
Da war nix zu wollen trotz des gaaaanz tiefen griffs in die Trickkiste blieb es ein Griff ins Klo.
Also schön abgeschneidert heute am Vereinssee.
Egal es hätte ja auch schneien können oder ähnliches also alles gut.


----------



## phirania

Ständige Begleiter


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Heute das erste Hegefischen gehabt und ich fasse mich kurz.
> Desaströs,lange Nase nix null nada.
> Aber ALLE
> Da war nix zu wollen trotz des gaaaanz tiefen griffs in die Trickkiste blieb es ein Griff ins Klo.
> Also schön abgeschneidert heute am Vereinssee.
> Egal es hätte ja auch schneien können oder ähnliches also alles gut.


Was war denn da bei euch los? Alle geschneidert? Manchmal ist es schon merkwürdig. Wieviel Leute ward ihr?


----------



## hanzz

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Heute das erste Hegefischen gehabt und ich fasse mich kurz.
> Desaströs,lange Nase nix null nada.
> Aber ALLE
> Da war nix zu wollen trotz des gaaaanz tiefen griffs in die Trickkiste blieb es ein Griff ins Klo.
> Also schön abgeschneidert heute am Vereinssee.
> Egal es hätte ja auch schneien können oder ähnliches also alles gut.


Na schade trotzdem. 
Aber machste einfach nix.
Wenn du gleich nochmal zum See fahren würdest, sitzen dann da die Lütten und fangen einen nach dem anderen 
Aber besser als arbeiten. Zum Glück gleich Feierabend


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Ständige Begleiter


Die hast du doch bestimmt schon Handzahm oder ?
Guten Appetit.


----------



## Andal

Kurzurlaub in G. leider wieder beendet. Das ÜkT schreit lauthals nach einer Wiederholung!


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Was war denn da bei euch los? Alle geschneidert? Manchmal ist es schon merkwürdig. Wieviel Leute ward ihr?


DREI auf zwei Sektoren verteilt.
Spass beiseite, ist ein Miniverein  20 Aktive und die meisten sind Karpfenangler und machen nix anderes wobei von denen die hälfte eigentlich nicht mal Angler sind.
Wenn 8 -bestenfalls 10 Leute da sind ist Hochbetrieb.
Mit nur 1,5 ha ist der See auch ziemlich klein.
hat aber was.
Ich bekunde an der Teilnahme nur meine Vereinszugehörigkeit und fertig.
Meistertitel ,Pokalsieger und son Kram habe ich in meiner Sturm und drangzeit genug eingeheimst.
Fischen um Kohle ist noch was anderes …………...


----------



## Xianeli

Bin noch nicht zu Hause. Stehe noch im mc Drive um den Kindern ein Eis und Nuggets zu kaufen =) aber war wirklich Top. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern.

Und @Kochtopf gib mir mal deine PayPal email... bekommst noch Geld von mir, haben wir um halb 4 nimmer dran gedacht xD

Freitag von 5-8:30 und Samstag von 6-8 gepennt. Gleich ruft erstmal die Couch. 40 Minuten Fahrt noch ca

Edit: sry fürs kurz halten, keine Zeit ^^


----------



## Jason

Na dann beeilt 


Xianeli schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht zu Hause. Stehe noch im mc Drive um den Kindern ein Eis und Nuggets zu kaufen =) aber war wirklich Top. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern.
> 
> Und @Kochtopf gib mir mal deine PayPal email... bekommst noch Geld von mir, haben wir um halb 4 nimmer dran gedacht xD
> 
> Freitag von 5-8:30 und Samstag von 6-8 gepennt. Gleich ruft erstmal die Couch. 40 Minuten Fahrt noch ca


Na dann beeilt dich mal. Sonst schmilzt das Eis.


----------



## Xianeli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na dann beeilt dich mal. Sonst schmilzt das Eis.



Die lieben auch Softeissoße


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Andal mag doch die Schlängler nicht besonders?


Ich habe auch nicht auf die Viecherl gefischt. Ich bin nicht scharf drauf... hatte eh bloss die Friedfischkarte und Abends muss man ratschen... also gar keine Zeit für die Älchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich bin dann nach einmal 12 und einmal 4 Stunden Schlaf auch wieder unter den Lebenden. Mein inzwischen 56jähriger Körper verträgt allzu starke Sonneneinstrahlung nicht mehr. Und gestern habe ich mir einen veritablen Sonnenstich geholt. Die Folgen: Übelkeit (und mehr), Kopfschmerzen, Schüttelfrost, Schweißausbrüche ... Ich musste daher etwas überstürzt abreisen. Entschuldigung noch mal bei Mario und Xianelli, dass ich mich von Euch nicht mehr persönlich verabschieden konnte, aber ich will in solchen Situationen nur noch in mein Bett. Ansonsten war das Treffen ne richtig gute Veranstaltung, auch wenn es für mich fischmäßig nicht so  gelaufen ist. Aber so ist das manchmal mit neuen Gewässern. Ferdinand fand es ebenfalls klasse, vor allem die kleine Tobeeinlage mit Deiner schwarzen Dame @Kochtopf. Eine Neuauflage im nächsten Jahr würde uns sehr freuen. Und Mario noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die tolle Organisation.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich bin dann nach einmal 12 und einmal 4 Stunden Schlaf auch wieder unter den Lebenden. Mein inzwischen 56jähriger Körper verträgt allzu starke Sonneneinstrahlung nicht mehr. Und gestern habe ich mir einen veritablen Sonnenstich geholt. Die Folgen: Übelkeit (und mehr), Kopfschmerzen, Schüttelfrost, Schweißausbrüche ... Ich musste daher etwas überstürzt abreisen. Entschuldigung noch mal bei Mario und Xianelli, dass ich mich von Euch nicht mehr persönlich verabschieden konnte, aber ich will in solchen Situationen nur noch in mein Bett. Ansonsten war das Treffen ne richtig gute Veranstaltung, auch wenn es für mich fischmäßig nicht so  gelaufen ist. Aber so ist das manchmal mit neuen Gewässern. Ferdinand fand es ebenfalls klasse, vor allem die kleine Tobeeinlage mit Deiner schwarzen Dame @Kochtopf. Eine Neuauflage im nächsten Jahr würde uns sehr freuen. Und Mario noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die tolle Organisation.


Alles gute und Ruh dich aus.Wir sind ja auch keine 20 mehr.


----------



## Minimax

Bin auch angekommen im Dörflein meiner Oma und habe einen Chillout Zwischenstop in der einzigen Eisdiele weit und breit eingelegt, komplett mit ungewechselten Fisch-klamotten und 3-Tage-Futter-finger-Krusten. Ich bin vmtl. Der erste Landstreicher der hier nen Espresso bestellt.

Ich bin immer noch überwältigt von Ükelschwarm und unserem 1. Treffen. Btw, weiss jemand wo meine Polbrille ist? 
Herzlich 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Bin auch angekommen im Dörflein meiner Oma und habe einen Chillout Zwischenstop in der einzigen Eisdiele weit und breit eingelegt, komplett mit ungewechselten Fisch-klamotten und 3-Tage-Futter-finger-Krusten. Ich bin vmtl. Der erste Landstreicher der hier nen Espresso bestellt.
> 
> Ich bin immer noch überwältigt von Ükelschwarm und unserem 1. Treffen. Btw, weiss jemand wo meine Polbrille ist?
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Wie ist mich von dir verabschiedet habe, klemmte sie oben auf deiner Mütze. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich bin dann nach einmal 12 und einmal 4 Stunden Schlaf auch wieder unter den Lebenden. Mein inzwischen 56jähriger Körper verträgt allzu starke Sonneneinstrahlung nicht mehr. Und gestern habe ich mir einen veritablen Sonnenstich geholt. Die Folgen: Übelkeit (und mehr), Kopfschmerzen, Schüttelfrost, Schweißausbrüche ... Ich musste daher etwas überstürzt abreisen. Entschuldigung noch mal bei Mario und Xianelli, dass ich mich von Euch nicht mehr persönlich verabschieden konnte, aber ich will in solchen Situationen nur noch in mein Bett. Ansonsten war das Treffen ne richtig gute Veranstaltung, auch wenn es für mich fischmäßig nicht so  gelaufen ist. Aber so ist das manchmal mit neuen Gewässern. Ferdinand fand es ebenfalls klasse, vor allem die kleine Tobeeinlage mit Deiner schwarzen Dame @Kochtopf. Eine Neuauflage im nächsten Jahr würde uns sehr freuen. Und Mario noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die tolle Organisation.


Ach wümme, ich bin sehr erleichtert dass du gut heimgekommen ist. Catinka schwärmt von Ferdinand von wegen "echter kerl" und "keine Muschi" - Katzen mag sie nämlich garnicht.

Ich fand das ÜkT sehr cool und bin begeistert, dass das so eine harmonische Veranstaltung war. Ich bitte darum fortan Aalkönig genannt zu werden und verweise auf @Nordlichtangler, dem schneiderkönig der an einem Vormittag sage und schreibe neun Schneider gefangen hat.
Fischmäßig war Luft nach oben aber so wurde wenigstens keiner von gespröchen und Getränken abgelenkt


----------



## Tobias85

So meine Lieben,

inzwischen bin ich auch zuhause angekommen (vielen vielen Dank nochmal an @jason 1) und muss mich erstmal etwas ausruhen. Später/morgen werde ich dann den Ükel durcharbeiten und selbst einen kleinen Bericht zu meiner Angelei (samt dicker Überraschung zum Abschluss) verfassen. Alles zusammen war es auf jeden Fall sehr schön und ich habe mich sehr gefreut, einen großen Teil der Ükel jetzt kennengelernt zu haben. 

Also bis später und Jungs: Nicht vergessen, Made und Co. aus euren Taschen zu nehmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also bis später und Jungs: Nicht vergessen, Made und Co. aus euren Taschen zu nehmen.


Die Tüte mit ehemals eingefrorenen Maggitulip ist unter Druck der faulgase in meinem Auto geplatzt, was zwei, drei Tage im Auto ausmachen..

Zum Glück ein abgeranztes altes Auto aber ich freue mich auf den Arbeitsweg morgen


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht auf die Viecherl gefischt. Ich bin nicht scharf drauf... hatte eh bloss die Friedfischkarte und Abends muss man ratschen... also gar keine Zeit für die Älchen.



Da gibt es verschiedene Karten für Raub oder Friedfisch?


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Tüte mit ehemals eingefrorenen Maggitulip ist unter Druck der faulgase in meinem Auto geplatzt, was zwei, drei Tage im Auto ausmachen..
> 
> Zum Glück ein abgeranztes altes Auto aber ich freue mich auf den Arbeitsweg morgen


Dann musst du JETZT damit fischen


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann musst du JETZT damit fischen


Damit hast du eigentlich recht aber (!) Es wäre unmöglich das Zeug noch anzuködern... vielleicht mit LB als Teig... baaaaah


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da gibt es verschiedene Karten für Raub oder Friedfisch?


Es gibt für eine friedfischrute oder 2 Ruten  davon max. 1 raubfisch


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Damit hast du eigentlich recht aber (!) Es wäre unmöglich das Zeug noch anzuködern... vielleicht mit LB als Teig... baaaaah


Versuch macht klug.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt für eine friedfischrute oder 2 Ruten  davon max. 1 raubfisch


Ahhh okay danke dir.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Versuch macht klug.


Vielleicht ein andermal. Aber ich hoffe eher nicht... Maggi scheint ein Fermentationsverstärker zu sein, wirklich wi-der-lich


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach wümme, ich bin sehr erleichtert dass du gut heimgekommen ist. Catinka schwärmt von Ferdinand von wegen "echter kerl" und "keine Muschi" - Katzen mag sie nämlich garnicht.
> 
> Ich fand das ÜkT sehr cool und bin begeistert, dass das so eine harmonische Veranstaltung war. Ich bitte darum fortan Aalkönig genannt zu werden und verweise auf @Nordlichtangler, dem schneiderkönig der an einem Vormittag sage und schreibe neun Schneider gefangen hat.
> Fischmäßig war Luft nach oben aber so wurde wenigstens keiner von gespröchen und Getränken abgelenkt


Eure Majestät, liebe Ükels
Schön, dass es so ein tolles Treffen war und dass alle gut heimgekommen sind.
Freu mich schon riesig auf ein kommendes Treffen. 

Hatte vor drei, vier Sommer mal nen Smell im Wagen, als wenn einen Calamari Duftbaum am Spiegel hängt. Hat gedauert bis das weg war und jeder Hund in unserer Straße ist am Wagen schnüffelnderweise stehengeblieben.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hmmm lecker Calamari.


----------



## hanzz

Nach drei Tagen am Rhein kannst dir ja die Intensität des Duftes vorstellen


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da gibt es verschiedene Karten für Raub oder Friedfisch?


Ich finde das ganz toll, dass auch an die reinen Würmlebader gedacht wird.


----------



## Andal

Und mit meinem knapp 20 cm Kaulbarsch habe ich meine Prognose eh um 100% überboten. Nur die Sonne hat mich im G'nack (Nacken) doch mehr erwischt, als anfänglich gedacht. Da tut jetzt eine Skinrepair Creme recht wohl.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und mit meinem knapp 20 cm Kaulbarsch habe ich meine Prognose eh um 100% überboten. Nur die Sonne hat mich im G'nack (Nacken) doch mehr erwischt, als anfänglich gedacht. Da tut jetzt eine Skinrepair Creme recht wohl.


Schön dass es dir gut geht! Du bist gestern Abend so abrupt gegangen, ich hatte Sorg um dich


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Das freut mich sehr, dass du gut zu Hause angekommen bist. Wenn man mit dem Notrad die vorgegebene Geschwindigkeit einhält kann auch nix passieren. Hast halt ein bißchen länger gebraucht um Heim zu kommen. 

@MS aus G Danke dir auch dafür, dass du das so gut für die Männer organisiert hast. Wie besprochen, vielleicht kommen wir ja zusammen an dein Hausgewässer. Du weißt wo die Fische stehen

@Nordlichtangler Auch dir vielen Dank für die informativen Gespräche über die Shakespeare Rollen. Mit deinem Wissen bist du mir einiges vor raus. Wie gesagt, wir bleiben in Kontakt.

@Kochtopf Schade, dass wir uns nicht gesehen haben. Das holen wir nach. Bei einer schönen lauen Sommernacht auf Aal z.B.
So, dann pennt erstmal alle aus. So ein WE mit viel Fahrerei kann ganz schön schlauchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganz toll, dass auch an die reinen Würmlebader gedacht wird.


Ich glaube ohnehin dass aalrute nicht als raubfischrute gilt an den drei Flüssen

@jason 1 zwei Nächte am Wasser forderten neben meiner Familie ihren Tribut - aber wir beide haben noch ein date an der Diemel, die Stelle an der wir waren ist högschd interessant


----------



## Andal

Und nochmals meinen Dank an @Tricast für den Fox Recliner Mk1. Hab den gleich daheim nochmal probegesessen und bin prompt richtig gut eingeschlafen... das wird sicher bomfortionell werden am Wasser.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber wir beide haben noch ein date an der Diemel, die Stelle an der wir waren ist högschd interessant


Wenn du die Autofahrt wieder auf dich nehmen möchtest, sehr gerne. Bald werden die Nächte wärmer. Dann bleiben wir um einiges länger. Aber da hast du Recht, diese Stelle ist wirklich interessant. Ich war vorher auch noch nie da. 
Hat mir auch gut da gefallen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Heute Abend war ich auf Rotpunktdöbeljagt. Nachdem ich losgezogen bin, hat es angefangen zu blitzen und zu donnern. Und dann kam der große Schauer. Gott sei Dank bin ich im Auto geblieben. Und wie es angefangen hat zu hageln, habe ich erstmal mein Auto in Sicherheit gebracht. Vor 2 Jahren hat der Hagel schon mal mein vorheriges Auto zerstört. Da werde ich immer nervös, wenn das Zeug runter kommt. Aber alles gut gegangen.
Nachdem sich das Gewitter gelegt hat, habe ich doch noch ausgepackt. Ich habe das 2. mal meine Cane ausgeführt und konnte sie heute mit einer 34er Bafo einweihen. Ein Bild gibt es bei Bafopirsch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die hast du doch bestimmt schon Handzahm oder ?
> Guten Appetit.



Handzahm sind die schon...
Aber den Weg in den Backofen werden die nicht antreten.


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Heute Abend war ich auf Rotpunktdöbeljagt. Nachdem ich losgezogen bin, hat es angefangen zu blitzen und zu donnern. Und dann kam der große Schauer. Gott sei Dank bin ich im Auto geblieben. Und wie es angefangen hat zu hageln, habe ich erstmal mein Auto in Sicherheit gebracht. Vor 2 Jahren hat der Hagel schon mal mein vorheriges Auto zerstört. Da werde ich immer nervös, wenn das Zeug runter kommt. Aber alles gut gegangen.
> Nachdem sich das Gewitter gelegt hat, habe ich doch noch ausgepackt. Ich habe das 2. mal meine Cane ausgeführt und konnte sie heute mit einer 34er Bafo einweihen. Ein Bild gibt es bei Bafopirsch.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Petri zum
Rotpunktdöbel...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Alles gute und Ruh dich aus.Wir sind ja auch keine 20 mehr.




Och ne ihr Jungspunde....


----------



## Kochtopf

Besonders bedanken möchte ich mich bei @Tricast, den meine tränenreiche Geschichte über den Verlust meines nigelnagelneuen Wagglers so gerührt hat, dass er kurzerhand sechs schöne Waggler aus seiner Kiepe zerrte und mir mit einem väterlichen Klaps auf die Schulter übergab.
Ich freue mich sehr darüber, vielen Dank!

Und mein lieblingsstillwasserangler @Xianeli hatte Erbarmen mit mir und schenkte mir Magic Bread (ich werde berichten!) Und eine 5m Packung PVA Netz. Auch dir vielen Dank, ebenso für die ungezählten Kippen und die nette Gesellschaft beim nächtlichen Zwergaal fangen


----------



## phirania

Na dann habt Ihr ja Alle eine schöne gehabt.
Schreit bestimmt nach Wiederholung.
Wenns denn mal in meinem Bereich sein sollte bin ich gerne dabei..


----------



## Xianeli

Ich bedanke mich dann auch nochmal recht herzlich bei allen. War wirklich ein tolles Wochenende am Wasser. 

@Wuemmehunter schön das es dir wieder besser geht. Hattest dir einen schönen Platz an der Sonne ausgeguckt  war aber auch wirklich heftig wie die Sonne geballert hat. Und grüße an Ferdinand, echt toller Hund 

@Kochtopf 

Das Brot sollte ja eigentlich schon vor Monaten bei dir sein  und berichte gerne auch übers China PVA, habe es noch nicht selbst getestet. Konnte bei 1€ die Packung nicht widerstehen und habs gekauft obwohl ichs nicht nutze  schön das Frau, Kind und Hund es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben. Schöne Grüße an alle. 
Nichts zu danken wegen Kippen und allem anderen. Ohne euch wäre ich aufgeschmissen gewesen weil ich komplett aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt habe. Ihr habt mich mit Lebendköder und guter Gesellschaft versorgt, ich habe zu danken 

@Andal warst ne gute Begleitung, würde nie langweilig auf der Fahrt  und wenn ich mal Zeit haben sollte geht es auf zu den Rheinbuhnen


----------



## geomas

Danke für die zahlreichen Wortmeldungen der Weser-Ükels!

Wäre natürlich bombig, wenn einer von Euch einen kleinen Abriß verfassen könnte.
Eine beeindruckende Anzahl talentierter Autoren war ja zugegen.

Also: bitte.   



(hat durchaus ein paar Tage Zeit)


----------



## Minimax

Schrecklich ich hab nur flackerndes Internet hier. Jetzt erwachen die Lebensgeister und ich plapperte meine arme Omi -keine Ausgesprochene Coarse Anglerin und auch nicht unbedingt eine Kennerin des wackelnden Übels und seiner Bewohner- mit Buhnen, Schneidern, Nadal, Festblei, Kochtopf, Trotting, Zährten, Wagglern- die ärmste begreift nichts und hält mich für völlig durchgedreht (wie immer eigentlich). 
Und ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, ich danke Euch vielen tollen Jungs für die Bekanntschaft  und das ganze Wochenende überhaupt. Das menschliche und die vielen neuen Bekanntschaften und die gütige Feundlichkeit untereinander kann nicht genug hervorgehoben werden.
Ich muss aber auch mal das fachliche betonen: Das Riesen (abgesehen von der tollen Grössen Barbe unseres Marios!) unwahrscheinlich sind wussten wir- aber die Erwartungen an einen bunten Korb vieler Spezies und vieler Exemplare wurden erfüllt, heissa! Dazu die vielen aufsxhlussreichen fachsimpeleien und Tips: Also ich hab unheimlich viel gelernt und dazu gab's ne Spannende Angelei an nem richtigen Mittelgebirgsfluss, für mich etwas ganz neues mit meinen zahmen Brandenburger Flüsschen. Und das war schon toll wenn man vom HQ ans Wasser, auf jeder Buhne sass ein anderer Ükel, jeder mit seiner eigenen interessanten Methode. Ich hab einmal für die 200 m von meiner Angelstelle fast ne Stunde gebraucht, weil man ja wissen möchte Wer was wie womit macht. Soviel neuer Input!
TLDR: Danke Jungens!

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da habt ihr ja einen tollen Ausflug gehabt Leute.

Ich schließe mich Geomas's Bitte an und hoffe auf einen ausführlichen Bericht(oder mehrere) vom Klassentreffen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> Na um Gods Wuin..... ist mir alles schon passiert. Mich interessiert nur, wie du montierst, dass beide Arten gehen. Oder sind Aitel und Waller bloss "Nebengeräusche" auf dem Hechtzeug.



...Sorry Andal da hab ich wohl was total falsch verstanden bzw falsch rübergekommen. 

Meine Montage binde ich durchgängend auf die Hauptschnur.
Als Hauptschnur dient mir die weiche Pelzer Executive Carp Line (20fache Dehnung), daran eine meiner Balsaholzschwimmer darunter dann ein 4g Tropfenblei, Ventilgummi und ca. 50cm darunter der Haken.
Diese Montage setz ich eig schon seit meiner Jugend universell auf Karpfen und Raubfisch ein.
Langezeit war ich auf der Suche nach den Ventilgummischlauch bis ich ihn als zufall bei meinen freundlichen Motorradhändler gefunden hab.
Die Verkäuferin meinte dann gleich: "Sind sie ah Fischer?" "ja" "Merkt man nur die Kaufen bei uns 1m Ventilschlauch"
Die 4m Gummi was ich jetzt auf Reserve hab reicht mir wohl mein ganzes Leben .

Am We gab´s übrigens den ersten 6 Bartler und leider 2 verloren (ausgeschlitzt) Montage hat super gehalten, die Mono war nur leicht angeraut trotz tiefsitzendem Haken.

Ich seh schon ihr hattet ein schönes Treffen am We, allen nochmal ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war gestern auch angeln.

Ein Gewitter verzögerte den Ausflug leider um zwei Stunden aber dann ging es endlich los.

Nachdem anfangs ein Paar Nanoplötzen und Pikofedern unbedingt mal hallo sagen wollten, gab es plötzlich Randale an meiner
vorher so ruhigen Futterstelle.

Den randalierenden Jungspund entfernte ich sachgemäß und entließ ihn weiter entfernt wieder:






Als dann wieder Ruhe war, klappte es auch noch mit dem Zielfisch.
Keine Riesen aber wunderschöne Fische!






Hat Spaß gemacht am Wiesenteich.






Leider rollte schon das nächste Gewitter ran und so packte ich mit dem Dunkelwerden ein.


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ui  ,du bist ja aus KR
> 
> Edit.: Du warst nicht zufällig gestern Abend da ?
> Weiter Stromauf saßen noch zwei Kollegen.
> Vermutlich auf Aal.



Nö - das waren wir nicht. Wir saßen auf der anderen Seite, 35km stromauf..


----------



## rhinefisher

Toll dass ihr so ein schönes, harmonisches und scheinbar auch erfolgreiches Treffen hattet - und weil ihr so nette Leute seid, hat Petrus euch auch das passende Wetter geschenkt..
Bei uns lief es am Samstag bei bestem Wetter so halbwegs - einige Barsche und Nasen am Morgen, danach zäh.. .
Gestern sind wir OHNE Angelzeug an den Rhein gefahren und haben uns in die Sonne gesetzt.
Geht auch. Man hat so garnichts zu tragen, was tatsächlich sehr schön ist...
Nach 2 Stunden kam sie dann... die Langeweile...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Wortmeldungen der Weser-Ükels!
> 
> Wäre natürlich bombig, wenn einer von Euch einen kleinen Abriß verfassen könnte.
> Eine beeindruckende Anzahl talentierter Autoren war ja zugegen.
> 
> Also: bitte.
> 
> 
> 
> (hat durchaus ein paar Tage Zeit)


Ich werde das übernehmen, muss mich aber im Vorfeld noch den an TNs des Klassentreffens absprechen  Gebt mir bitte einige Tage Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Petri und danke für die Bilder. Lustig wie du dem vorwitzigen hechtlein auf die Sprünge geholfen hast. Hab jetzt Grad mal Nachlese hier betrieben, da war ja allerlei ükelaktivität am Wochenende, uns daher etwas verspätete aber herzlixhe Petris an die Fänger an ihren Heimatgewaessern, ihr wart ja offenbar mehrfach draussen, @geomas @feederbrassen @Fantastic Fishing (schön das du dich mal wieder gemeldet hast, übrigens sind Avons auch meine lieblingsposen). Petri auch @jason 1 zum Splitcane Rotpunktdöbel, und ganz herzlichen Dank nochmal für Die tolle Selbstbaupose. Und @ alle: Ich find es richtig schön wie viele gute Wünsche für Fisch und Spass aus ganz Ükelanien an die Weserdelegation geschickt wurden, super!
Hg
Mlinimax


----------



## Minimax

Upps doppelpost


----------



## juergent60

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich werde das übernehmen, muss mich aber im Vorfeld noch den an TNs des Klassentreffens absprechen  Gebt mir bitte einige Tage Zeit.



Zwei....bist mit zwei einverstanden? Ich bin doch schon soooo gespannt ;-)


----------



## Andal

Morgenstund hat Blei im Arsch. Insbesondere nach einem so gelungenen Treffen. Man kommt ungern zu Potte!

Kein zartes Klopfen an der Zimmertüre. Niemand ruft einen zu einem gemütlich schönen Frühstück mit anregend, vermeintlich sinnfreien Gesprächen. Niemand wartet auf den Einsatz am Wasser. Man schielt schlaftrunken nach dem noch nicht aufgeräumten Angelzeug und denkt stumm an die schönen Stunden mit Freunden bei knusprigen Schnitzeln, lecker Soße und kühlem Flaschenbier. Bitte bald wieder, denn solche Kurzurlaube sind ein Balsam für die Seele!


----------



## MS aus G

Nachdem nun auch unser Tricast mit Anhang und Bello den Heimweg angetreten hat, bleibt mir nur eins mich bei allen "Ükelanern", einmal für die vielen Petris im Vorfeld, da sieht man, das wir doch ein toller Haufen sind, und natürlich bei allen Teilnehmern für das* M E G A G E I L E*  Wochenende zu bedanken!!! Es war mir eine Freude euch hier bei mir in G begrüßen zu dürfen! So tolle Charaktere, trotz des sehr unterschiedlichen Alters, sehr tolle Gespräche, viel, viel Spaß und was alles zu einem Megatollen Event dazu gehört!!! Fische gab es sogar auch, in sehr unterschiedlichen Facetten (da kann unser Minimax bestimmt noch ausführlicher berichten)! Ich werde auch mal versuchen einen kleinen Abriss des WE zu erstellen!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Hering 58

@Professor Tinca Petri und danke für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## rutilus69

@Professor Tinca Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## phirania

Hoffe das hier bald wieder geangelt werden darf....


----------



## Hering 58

Warum ist der See gesperrt?


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Och ne ihr Jungspunde....


Sooo viel älter bist du aber auch nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ükeltreffen 2019

53 Minuten. So lange dauert die Fahrt von mir zu @MS aus G, egal auf welcher Route, die das Navi anzeigt. Hab ich alles dabei?
"Ich empfehle dir mehr einzupacken, mein lieber Freund," tropft @Minimax süßes Gift in meinem Kopf. Mit Ordnung hat das wenig zu tun, es werden einfach diverse Taschen und Tüten in den Zafira gewuchtet und dann mit gefühlt 30kmh nach Gieselwerder  gezuckelt. Dort angekommen konnte ich Mini einen Streich spielen, da ich viel später erwartet wurde parkte ich das Pottomobil neben dem Mini Minivan und rief an, um zu verkünden dass ich früher kommen kann  aber er mich abholen müsse.
Überraschenderweise war er sofort dazu bereit, als ich ihm offenbarte, neben seiner Karre zu parken konnte er seine Erleichterung nicht verbergen.
Aufgrund des anstehenden Abendessens solle  ich nicht zuviel ans Wasser schleppen, sprach mein Sherpa und half mir mein geraffel ans Wasser zu bringen, wo Wümme, Heinz und Nordlicht mich liebevoll in Empfang nahmen und Xianeli und Andal kurz darauf unter großem Hallo eintrafen.
Ich habe mich kurzerhand an Minis Buhne gehockt, und zwar, wie die anwesenden Silberrücken so unisono wie ungefragt bescheinigten "auf der Falschen Seite" und prompt beim dritten Wurf wurde meine Montage samt waggler abgerissen der noch eine Zeit in der Buhne schwamm bevor Mutter Weser sie mit in Richtung Nordsee riss.
Der Schwarm ging zum Futterplatz, als kapitales Exemplar blieb ich am Rand und fing weiterhin keine Fische und genoss die wundervolle Ruhe, hier am Arsch der Welt und dann links. 
Doch Mario wäre nicht Mario wenn er das akzeptiert hätte - er gab Mini ein Carepaket mit, damit das topferl nicht vom Fleisch fällt. Danke dafür!

Im Sonnenuntergang flugs Aalkram montiert und jeweils zwei Dendros in einer Rinne vor der Strömungskante und den Schilfgürtel platziert  - und dann passierte erstmal Nix. Der Pieper hat sich kurz gemeldet und als ich den Köder kontrollierte hing ein Bleistift von einem Aal, was an der 3lbs Rute nicht so recht spass machte. Aber Fisch ist Fisch! Von wegen falsche Seite!
Eli bemühte sich eine Buhne weiter mit seinem Methodfeeder einen Futterplatz anzulegen und setzte sich mit einer futuristischen Apparatur die die Klönge seiner Bissanzeiger wieder geben sollte zu uns. Für mich war es fast schon bizarr dass er geschmeidig bei uns hockte und nett plauderte und seine Ruten nicht mal im Blick hatte, aber sehr sozialverträglich das Ganze.
Nach meinem zweiten, geringfügig besseren Aal rüstete Mini um und holte sich meinen brüderlichen Rat ein um ihn dann, wie immer, nicht zu befolgen (wie viele Dendros nutzt du? Zwei? Dann nehme ich einen.) und somit völlig verdient beim Aalangeln schneiderte während Eli langsam der Verdacht dämmerte, dass die Weser kein See ist und er womöglich umdisponieren sollte.
Um halb vier rekrutierte ich Eli für mein Sherpateam und zu dritt leuchteten wir mein Chaos zurück in die Karre und der lange Weg nach Hause stand für mich an, im Schneckentempo durchs Weserbergland, durch dunkle und tiefe Wälder. Eine Fähe mit Jungen spielten auf der Straße, ein  Dachs stand am Straßenrand und wollte wohl gerne mit, Rehe querten... wie gut dass der zafira mit lpg vielleicht mit 40 Sachen im zweiten Gang hochzockelte. Um halb fünf war ich zu Hause, rauchte noch meine gute Nacht Kippe und schlief gegen fünf ein, bis Frau Topf die Jüngere um 7.40 befand, es sei an der Zeit aufzustehen. Bis zum Frühstück hatte ich nen Liter Kaffee intus und wir beschlossen, die Topfsche Sippe mit an die Weser zu bringen.
Unser entsetzliches kleines Monster ließ es sich an der Weser nicht nehmen, Tobias, der endlich eingetroffen war, beim ausloten den Angelplatzes behilflich zu sein und sein Futter anzufeuchten. Ob sich das Aroma 'nasser Hund' als fängig erweisen würde? Andal bestach sie mit einer Hand voll Leckerlis und schloss damit einen Bund fürs Leben, zu dem faszinierte sein bayrisches Idiom meine Tochter, die wohl kein Wort verstand aber trotz Schüchternheit vor sich hin griente.
Als Wümme und sein reizender Ferdinand vorbei kamen ließen wir es auf einen Versuch ankommen und nahmen beide Hunde von der Leine, die nach einer kurzen Rauferei wild umhertobten und beinahe Nordlicht ummähten. Leider hatte Wümme den schattigen Shelter Ferdinand überlassen und hatte sich einen formidablen Sonnenstich eingefangen.
Zum angeln montierte ich die China Pin an Sarah Jane und versuchte mein Glück hinter einer Brücke beim trotten mit Dendro ohne das meine Bemühungen erfolge trugen.
Minimax leistete mir Gesellschaft und so bekam ich eine private Lehrstunde im Centrepin angeln beim Ükelmeister der Pin himself. Das hat mich tatsächlich weitergebracht, vielen Dank dafür!
Doch selbst sprichwörtliche Schützenhilfe mit dem Madenkatapult brachte mir keine bisse. Egal! Mund abwischen, weitermachen!
Frau und Kind marschierten nach einem Ausflug an die Spielplätze gieselwerders wieder an und Catinka, unser Wildschwein, zeigte eindrucksvoll und vor allem lautstark warum ich sie ungern zum angeln mitnehme, ich packte zusammen, teilte mein geraffel auf meine Sherpas auf und wir gingen zum Abendessen in Marios Laden. Dort gab es Berge von gebratenem Fleisch und sehr liebevoll servierte selbstgemachte Salate in rauen Mengen und abgefüttert ging es zurück an die Brücke, der Schwarm hatte sich geteilt, Tobi und Mario wollten zwei km entfernt auf Barbe gehen, Eli, Mini und ich wollten die vertraute Aalrunde an anderer Stelle tagen lassen. Andal und Nordlicht leisteten uns Gesellschaft und Minimax war so ins Gespräch mit ihnen vertieft, dass er seine Bisse nicht mitbekam. Bei Sonnenuntergang legte Eli mit einem im Vergleich fast schon riesigen Aal, der immer noch nicht maßig war (El Potto: wenn du einen Aal messen musst ist er zu klein!) nach Maß vor doch auch diese Aalnacht sollte die meine werden.
Ein Biss riss das Ansitzwunder (ist nebenbei echt merkwürdig, den Namen auszusprechen. Schrecklich) vom Dreibein, ich schlug an, hängt! Und dran war der kleinste Aal meines Leben, mein PW könnte man meinen, der unter allgemeinem Gelächter gelandet wurde. Warum nicht gleich ein Schlammpeitzger?!
Die Rute muss wohl äußerst instabil gestanden haben, egal, Dendrodoppel dran und kurz vor die Strömungskante geschlenzt.
Mini fischte nur noch mit einer Rute um sich besser auf die verpassten Bisse konzentrieren zu können während Mario und ich fangmeldungen via whatsapp austauschten. Überhaupt Mario! Er hat kein Geheimnis aus stellen oder Methoden gemacht und war eifrig bemüht wirklich jeden Ükel zum Fisch zu führen. Ein großartiger Gastgeber!
Bei Eli ruhte still und starr der See, als er kontrollierte merkte er, dass die Pieper ausgeschaltet waren. Der Ükeltreff war immer auch angeln am Limit.
Gegen 1 hat mein Glöckchen am An.. an der 3lbs Rute gebimmelt, ganz schwach. War das danach nur das wiegen in der Strömung? Hmmm... Mini äußerte den Verdacht, dass ein kleiner Aal sich gehakt hatte und sich in die Rinne pressen würde, wie am Vorabend. Ich schlug an und ein versöhnlicher 30cm Aal brachte meinen Abend zu einem guten Ende. Wenig später konnte Mini einen Biss verwerten und sich entschneidern. Wenn bei schwierigen Bedingungen alle drei Fangen ist es durchaus ein erfolgreicher angeltag!
Mario und tobi waren zurück und berichteten von marios 67cm Monsterbarbe und tobis entjungferung, was erstmal zu allgemeiner Freude (außer bei Mini, der Pennälerhumor verabscheut) führte bis klar wurde, dass damit Tobis erster Ükel überhaupt gemeint war.
Gegen halb vier packten wir zusammen und Tobi wurde den vorhandenen sherpabeständen zugeführt und kurz darauf standen wir bei einer letzten Kippe am Auto und nahmen wort- wie tränenreich Abschied voneinander.
Auf meinem Heimweg begegnete ich einem der Fuchswelpen an selber Stelle wieder, er war bei unserer Begegnung scheinbar von der Mutter getrennt worden und suchte sie. Tut mir leid um das kleine Kerlchen.
Ich bin heute noch derangiert, das nächste mal Quartiere ich mich mit ein - es war mir eine Freude meine Herren!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön!
Weiter, mehr davon....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weiter, weiter....


Das war mein persönlicher Kuhwiesenwallerpost ^^


----------



## Jason

Sehr schöne Geschichte @Kochtopf. Das könnte ein Bestseller werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Warum ist der See gesperrt?




War letztes Jahr ein großes Fischsterben.
Ca  80 % der Fische hat es erwischt.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sooo viel älter bist du aber auch nicht?



Na so 10 Jahre sind das schon...


----------



## hanzz

@Kochtopf
Es war mir ein Fest, deine Geschichte zu lesen. Grad wartend auf den Bus, bekomm ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Wie schöööön 

@Professor Tinca
Sehr hübsche Fische. Ein Petri


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch angeln.
> 
> Ein Gewitter verzögerte den Ausflug leider um zwei Stunden aber dann ging es endlich los.
> 
> Nachdem anfangs ein Paar Nanoplötzen und Pikofedern unbedingt mal hallo sagen wollten, gab es plötzlich Randale an meiner
> vorher so ruhigen Futterstelle.
> 
> Den randalierenden Jungspund entfernte ich sachgemäß und entließ ihn weiter entfernt wieder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Als dann wieder Ruhe war, klappte es auch noch mit dem Zielfisch.
> Keine Riesen aber wunderschöne Fische!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht am Wiesenteich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider rollte schon das nächste Gewitter ran und so packte ich mit dem Dunkelwerden ein.



Dickes Petri
Wir hatten nochmal Glück gehabt,das Gewitter ist an uns vorbeigezogen.


----------



## Xianeli

@Kochtopf 

Sehr schön zusammen gefasst aber ein wichtiges Detail hast du vergessen. Nicht nur das Tobias entjungfert wurde, nein er hat auch noch Marios verlorene Stange gefunden  keine Sorge, es stellte sich heraus das die Kescherstange gemeint war ^^


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> 
> Sehr schön zusammen gefasst aber ein wichtiges Detail hast du vergessen. Nicht nur das Tobias entjungfert wurde, nein er hat auch noch Marios verlorene Stange gefunden  keine Sorge, es stellte sich heraus das die Kescherstange gemeint war ^^



Oh Oh hatte schon beinahe Kopfkino....


----------



## alexpp

Da hat der Mario eine tolle Barbe gefangen, muss sich ordentlich gewehrt haben. Meine gestrige Barbe von ca. 58cm (auf die Schnelle grob gemessen) hatte schon paar gute Fluchten hingelegt, bei einer 67er Barbe muss das eine ordentliche Steigerung sein.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch angeln.
> 
> Ein Gewitter verzögerte den Ausflug leider um zwei Stunden aber dann ging es endlich los.
> 
> Nachdem anfangs ein Paar Nanoplötzen und Pikofedern unbedingt mal hallo sagen wollten, gab es plötzlich Randale an meiner
> vorher so ruhigen Futterstelle.
> 
> Den randalierenden Jungspund entfernte ich sachgemäß und entließ ihn weiter entfernt wieder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Als dann wieder Ruhe war, klappte es auch noch mit dem Zielfisch.
> Keine Riesen aber wunderschöne Fische!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht am Wiesenteich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider rollte schon das nächste Gewitter ran und so packte ich mit dem Dunkelwerden ein.


Petri Professor. Da hast du wieder gut zugeschlagen. Die beiden Tincas sind bildhübsch. Auf was haben sie gebissen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf: oh, schon mal jetzt herzlichen Dank für Deinen Bericht.
Ich werd ihn mir zusammen mit anderen Posts der letzten Stunden heute Abend in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: oh, schon mal jetzt herzlichen Dank für Deinen Bericht.
> Ich werd ihn mir zusammen mit anderen Posts der letzten Stunden heute Abend in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.


Da hast du einiges zu lesen. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Professor. Da hast du wieder gut zugeschlagen. Die beiden Tincas sind bildhübsch. Auf was haben sie gebissen?
> 
> Gruß Jason




Pwtri Dank @alle!
Die haben auf ordinären Mais gebissen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ordinären Mais


----------



## phirania

Bin auch gerade unterwegs
Zwei Barsche gabs


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht gut aus. Hier ist schon wieder Gewitter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Hier ist schon wieder Gewitter.


Sind Bambusruten eigentlich Leitfähig...?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind Bambusruten eigentlich Leitfähig...?




Nur wenn sie nicht richtig trocken sind denke ich mal. 

Trockener Bambus dürfte kein guter Leiter sein.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind Bambusruten eigentlich Leitfähig...?


Ich hätte welche für dich zur Verfügung. Kannst es ja mal testen.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Professor Tinca
Wieder schöne Fische gefangen Professor, petri heil 
An die Heimkehrer vom Ük ein besonderes Petri.
Fremdes Gewässer zählt doppelt.
Was man so lesen kann hattet ihr einen mordsmäßigen Spass.
@Kochtopf,sehr schön geschrieben.
Solltest du mal ein Buch schreiben, ich würde es kaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Natürlich mein herzliches Petri zum Prof! Vor allem zum schönen Schnabeldöbel


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Solltest du mal ein Buch schreiben, ich würde es kaufen.


Als erstes kommt @geomas Buch auf den Markt. Wir sind schon alle gespannt.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie nicht richtig trocken sind denke ich mal.
> 
> Trockener Bambus dürfte kein guter Leiter sein.


Nach dem Einschlag sind sie auch bestimmt trocken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Nach dem Einschlag sind sie auch bestimmt trocken.



Nach dem Einschlag sind es Kohlefaserruten.


----------



## Andal




----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


>


Heiße Sache.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


>



Ist bekannt das Bild
Das geistert schon paar Jahre durch die Foren.

Krasse Sache.
Aber so sieht man wenigstens mal was für Carbon-Matten man bezahlt hat wenn das Harz verdampft ist.


----------



## Andal

Das war vermutlich  auch etwas laut...!


----------



## alexpp

Ist ja gut, wenn die Kohlefaserruten die Bltize mehr anziehen, als wir Menschen. Bei etwas älteren Ruten gab es noch die Warnhinweise, von wegen, nicht in die Stromleitungen werfen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich glaube wenn man da gerade bei den Ruten gesessen hat ist ne frische Unterhose fällig 
Krass.


----------



## Jason

alexpp schrieb:


> Ist ja gut, wenn die Kohlefaserruten die Bltize mehr anziehen, als wir Menschen.


Das ist richtig. Aber ich möchte dann nicht in der Nähe sein wenn es knallt.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Andal schrieb:


>


Schon ärgerlich wenn man morgens aus dem Zelt kommt ...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Na so 10 Jahre sind das schon...


Respekt Kalle,wenn du dann  noch fit bist ist ja alles gut.


----------



## alexpp

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schon ärgerlich wenn man morgens aus dem Zelt kommt ...


Wie schon geschrieben, könnte in dem Fall die Sorge um eine frische Unterwäsche größer sein.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca und @phirania Petri, Jungs! Und @Kochtopf : Meisterhafter Bericht, alter Knabe, dankeschön!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Hier ist schon wieder Gewitter.



Bin heute mal mit der Spinnrute fremd gegangen.
Zwei Barsche und einen Minihecht um die 50 cm.
Wetter hier ist Sonnig 23 grad
Sollte ja erst Gewitter geben bisher  nichts.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Bin heute mal mit der Spinnrute fremd gegangen.
> Zwei Barsche und einen Minihecht um die 50 cm.
> Wetter hier ist Sonnig 23 grad
> Sollte ja erst Gewitter geben bisher  nichts.


Bei uns kommt es gerade runter was nur geht.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Respekt Kalle,wenn du dann  noch fit bist ist ja alles gut.



Fit nicht immer aber ab und an muss man doch raus an die frische Luft
.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Kalle.Bei uns Bewölkt 21 grad und es Nieselt.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Fit nicht immer aber ab und an muss man doch raus an die frische Luft
> .


Solange man sich noch Bewegen kann,sohlte man es auch machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Unser Festnetz ist ausgefallen. Das dürfte in der Stadt für Ausschreitungen sorgen. Hier spricht man miteinander.
Schlimm ist das


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unser Festnetz ist ausgefallen. Das dürfte in der Stadt für Ausschreitungen sorgen. Hier spricht man miteinander.
> Schlimm ist das



https://www.mytoys.de/dickie-toys-walkie-talkie-polizei-2-stueck-2517841.html


----------



## Minimax

Sitze grade im Raum Cloppenburg. Hier ists ca 18grad, leicht bedeckt, heut noch kein Niederschlag. Missus sagt in B. gabs heftige Niederschläge. Hoffe, zum Ende der Woche wirds dort wieder schön. So viele neue Impulse, muss unbedingt wieder mein Trotting auf Vordermann bringen,notfalls auch an zielfischfreien Gewässern. merkte das ich durch das ganze Lädschern mit der Avon doch eingerostet bin. Posenführung, Futterspur, Anschlag auf Distanz knarzten und krachten... Oder Doch abends anne Spree und mit Glück nen leckeren Brataal für die Missus? "Aal-zatoth" Kochtopf hat mir an der Weser die Flausen ausgetrieben, jetzt fühl ich mich wieder fit für die Schlängler. Wobei: Schätze durch die heftigen Regenfälle und dank des glorreichen (Ab-)Wassermanagments der Stadt Berlin werden spätestens übermorgen die Stadtgewässer mit ner Schicht aus faulenden Fischen bedeckt sein. Dann doch lieber Sparring mit Ukeln, Plötzen und Güstern? Hab jedenfalls sturmfrei bis nächste Woche, da gerät man schon mal in wunderbare Planungsphantasien..
hg
Minimax

Oh, und


Kochtopf schrieb:


> zu allgemeiner Freude (außer bei Mini, der Pennälerhumor verabscheut) führte


Ist garnicht wahr, ich liebe einen guten Witz, und lache auch gerne und schätze Humor sofern er:
"largely morbid and satirical in nature, its primary focus being the mockery of stereotypes and the casual exploration of taboo subject matter, such as masturbation, paraphilia, kinky sex, BDSM, homosexuality or gay marriage, abortion, rape, incest, pedophilia, spousal abuse, necrophilia, terrorism, violence and death" (quelle wikipedia) in ausreichendem Masse enthält.


----------



## feederbrassen

Oder gleich trommeln


----------



## Andal

Oh Minimax, du britischster aller Ückel, das Treffen mit dir hat mich mehr als erfreut. Von deiner unbeugsamen Gelassenheit möchte ich gerne ein Stück weit haben. Chappeau!


----------



## yukonjack

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Solange man sich noch Bewegen kann,sohlte man es auch machen.


oder man lässt machen, ist in unserem Alter wohl nicht ganz so anstrengend


----------



## Hering 58

yukonjack schrieb:


> oder man lässt machen, ist in unserem Alter wohl nicht ganz so anstrengend


Deswegen bin ich ja auch Verheiratet


----------



## Minimax

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja auch Verheiratet



ok, verständlich, aber welche Gründe hat Deine bessere Hälfte verheiratet zu sein?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> ok, verständlich, aber welche Gründe hat Deine bessere Hälfte verheiratet zu sein?


Diesen leuchtenden Trapezoeder willst du nicht in Augenschein nehmen


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> ok, verständlich, aber welche Gründe hat Deine bessere Hälfte verheiratet zu sein?


Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Tobias85

Jetzt möchte ich mich auch noch ausführlich zu Wort melden und meinen Senf zu diesem epischen Wochenende dazugeben.  Aber zu allererst allen übrigen Fängern des Wochenendes Petri, hier wurde ja auch fleißig geangelt und gefangen!

Meine Planung sah vor, am Samstag morgen um 6 Uhr zu starten und etwa zwei Stunden später - nach einer 130 km langen Reise quer durch das komplette Weserbergland vom nördlichsten ans südlichste Ende - am Ort des Geschehens einzutreffen. Nunja, wie das so ist kam ich Freitag natürlich viel zu spät ins Bett, weil ich noch viel zuviel vorbereitet hatte und mich zeitlich dabei maßlos verschätzt habe. Nach einer viel zu kurzen Nacht bin ich dann am Vormittag gestartet und erreichte das gelobte Land um kurz nach 12.

Der erste Weg führten mich zu @MS aus G , der mir meinen Park und somit auch meinen späteren Schlafplatz zuwies - wunderbar abgeschirmt vom Trubel der Straße. Kurz darauf ging es weiter an die Weser, die nur 100-150 m Luftlinie entfernt lag. Marios Idee, das Treffen dort zu veranstalten, war perfekt - das pendeln zwischen Wasser und Cafe/Pension war eine Sache von wenigen Minuten (außer man heißt @Minimax und lässt sich überall aufhalten ) und so war man - egal wo man sich grade befand - doch trotzdem immer mitten drin. Erstmal hab ich die große Kennenlern-Runde gemacht und alle Ükel auf ihren Buhnen besucht und mich gleichzeitig schlau gemacht, wie denn die Angelei am Freitag lief, um mir ein grobes Bild zu machen und entsprechend meine Taktiken zurecht zu legen. In den Buhnen viel Kleinfisch und Made/Lebendköder ist Pflicht war der allgemeine Tonus. Auch wurde mir schlagartig bewusst, dass meine mitgebrachten Bleie und Körbe viel zu leicht waren, um damit in der Strömung auf meinen erklärten Zielfisch - meine erste Barbe - zu fischen. Bei @Xianeli wartete dann noch ein halber Liter Maden, welchen @Kochtopf dort für mich, den armen Bettelstudenten, zurückgelassen hatte. Danke nochmal, Großer!

Auf Rat von Mario beschloss ich also, mich auf eine der letzten Buhnen zu setzen und dort an der Strömungskante in einem etwas tieferen Loch mein Glück mit dem Futterkorb zu probieren. Gleichzeitig ignorierte ich seinen Rat aber auch: Die Tatsache, dass am zweiten Tag bei viel Sonne deutlich schlechter gefangen wurde und ich auf unserer Weserseite einen großen Schattenwurf aufs Wasser hatte, sowie die Winzigkeit der Buhne auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite nötigten mich förmlich, am linken schattigen Ufer zu angeln statt wie empfohlen am rechten Ufer von der Mikrobuhne aus. Außerdem war ich zu faul, mein ganzes Schweres Gepäck 500m über Brücke, Radweg und Wiese auf die andere Weserseite zu wuchten.  Bevor ich aber überhaupt zum Angeln kam, erreichte uns erstmal Familie Kochtopf, was zu weiteren Verzögerung führte, weil sie sich nach dem Mittagssnack zusammen mit @Andal und @Nordlichtangler an meiner Buhne eingefunden hatten und die Gespräche nun erstmal Vorrang hatten.  Als ich dann von etwa 17 Uhr bis zum Abendessen endlich angeln konnte, wurde die Stellenwahl halb gegen Marios Rat mit gepflegtem Schneidern und einem Komplettabriss der Montage belohnt. Ob das Schneidern nun am Topf'schen Hundearoma oder an anglerischem Unvermögen lag...? Man weiß es nicht, aber ich bin froh, es auf den Hund schieben zu können 

Nach dem Abendessen bot Mario mir (und den anderen natürlich auch) an, mit ihm ein Stück weiter stromauf zu fahren, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Barbe noch größer wäre. Hier hatte ich mich dazu entschieden, den Windowfeeder voll mit Maden und Hanf etwas in die Strömung zu werfen und dann an die Kante treiben zu lassen. Das hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt und nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich dann so tatsächlich meinen allerersten Ükel fangen.  Später tauschte ich den Korb gegen ein Tellerblei und die Maden bekamen am Haken Gesellschaft in Form eines Wurms, brachten mir aber eine Resultate mehr. Eine Barbe ging mir also zwar nicht ans Band, dafür durfte ich Mario zusehen, wie er seine 67er Barbe knapp neben mir fing - ein wunderschönes und beeindruckendes Exemplar von unsagbarer Schönheit - toller Fisch! Hier nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an dich, Mario, dass du alles versucht hast, mir am Samstag doch noch zur Barbe zu verhelfen! Als wir dann zusammengepackt haben, fiel mir im Schein der Taschenlampe dann noch etwas silbernes auf, halb vergraben im Uferschlamm nur 20cm neben mir. Wie sich herausstellte, handelte es sich um Marios verlorene Kescherstange, die sich jetzt natürlich wieder in seinem Besitz befindet.  Zurück im Ort gesellte ich mich dann noch bis spät in die Nacht zum aalangelnden Quintett (später Trio), bis ich mich gegen 3.30 in meinem Auto zur Nacht bettete.

Gut ausgeschlafen nach einer Nacht im tatsächlich unerwartet bequemen Kleinwagen gings es morgens nochmal ans Wasser. Vorher verabschiedeten wir noch ein paar Ükel und kurz danach bekam ich von Minimax und Jason sogar noch jeweils eine selbstgebaute Pose geschenkt. Schöne, mit Liebe gefertigte Exemplare, die wohl eher einen Platz zuhause als im Posenrohr bekommen werden! Am Wasser ging es später erst nochmal zu Minimax, der am Vormittag als einziger neben mir noch am Wasser war und der mir ganz aufgeregt berichtete, dass er eben grade auch eine weitere Fischart in sein Fang-Portfolio aufnehmen konnte. Und während er noch am erzählen war und mir das Trottig näher erläuterte, hing plötzlich schon die nächste Fischart am Haken, ebenfalls neu in seinem Portfolio enthalten und ich konnte die Freude über seinen Fang live mit ihm teilen.  Ich durfte auch kurz mit seinem Geschirr angeln und fing prompt einen kleinen Döbel.

Letztendlich setzte ich mich dann wieder mit treibendem Window-Feeder im Schatten direkt hinter einer Brücke, den ich mir aber bei der dritten Drift mit Futter gleich wieder mit der kompletten Montage abriss. Also nochmal ein paar Meter weiter stromab, wo die Strömung etwas gleichmäßiger war. Diesmal lieber ein billiger Drahtkorb, knapp in die Strömung geschlenzt und an die Kante treiben lassen. Zwischendurch leistete mir Minimax für einen Moment Gesellschaft und hatte wohl das Glück im Schlepptau, konnte ich doch nach seiner Ankunft ein nicht zu kleines Rotauge von etwa 20cm landen, das in der Strömung (Flussangeln war ja komplettes Neuland für mich) erstaunlich viel Rabatz an der schweren Feederrute gemacht hat. Minimax ging wieder, ließ das Glück aber offenbar bei mir zurück. Kurz darauf zuppelte es wieder an der Feederrute und der Widerstand war schor deutlich stärker als zuvor beim Rotauge. Zum Vorschein kam eine Güster - mit 37cm nicht nur ein tolles Exemplar, sie war auch wieder meine erste Güster überhaupt. Voller Ehrfurcht habe ich diesen (kann man schon "kapitalen" sagen?) Fisch wieder in sein Element gesetzt, auf dass er noch viele weitere Giga-Güstern zeugen möge. Es folgte mit einem kleinen Brassen noch die fünfte Fischart des Wochenendes, bis mir wieder die ganze Montage in der Steinpackung hängen blieb. Aber da ich sowieso noch trotten gehe wollte (zwei weitere Lauben hatten dabei meine Maden zum Fressen gern) und der Tag schon recht weit vorangeschritten war, habe ich die Feederrute dann endgültig zur Seite gelegt. Interessant und neu für mich war, dass ich de Feederrute die ganze Zeit in der Hand gehalten und die Bisse alle erspürt habe, sie an der Spitze zu erkennen war für mich in der Strömung gar nicht möglich.

Und so verabschiedete ich mich von den verbliebenen drei Ükeln Mario und @Tricast mit Susanne und fuhr das Weserbergland wieder nordwärts. Diesmal in reduzierter Geschwindigkeit, da am Samstag Abend ein Reifen auf dem letzten Loch - wortwörtlich - pfiff. Dankenswerter Weise half mir @jason 1 am nächsten Morgen, das Notrad aufzuziehen, so dass ich ohne größere Umstände zuhause ankam. Ich konnte dann noch ein Stück Metall im Reifen ausmachen, das wohl für meine Misere verantwortlich war.


Ich freue mich, dass ihr alle wieder heile angekommen seid, ganz besonders natürlich @Wuemmehunter, den es ja Samstag ganz schön erwischt hatte. Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen, dass es eine unglaublich tolle Zeit mit euch war. Es war wunderbar, euch alle kennengelernt und mit euch geschnackt und geangelt zu haben, wenn auch immer noch einige fehlten, aber das war ja mit Sicherheit auch nicht das letzte Ükel-Treffen.  Sowohl anglerisch als auch zwischenmenschlich hätte das Treffen für mich nicht schöner laufen können und ich bedauere zutiefst, dass ich nicht doch schon am Freitag angereist bin, ich hätte noch so viele weitere schöne Stunden mit euch verbringen können.


@Minimax: Ich hoffe, deine Polbrille findet sich wieder an, so wie Xianelis Jacke. Und @Kochtopf: Große Styrobox mit 2x gefrorenen 1,5L PET-Flaschen drin und dann die Köder rein, dann hast du auch keinen Leichengeruch-Wagen. Mein mashed bread war nach 2 Tagen im Auto in der Sonne immer noch angenehm kühl.


----------



## phirania

Und wie lange müsst ihr noch...
?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich mich auch noch ausführlich zu Wort melden und meinen Senf zu diesem epischen Wochenende dazugeben.  Aber zu allererst allen übrigen Fängern des Wochenendes Petri, hier wurde ja auch fleißig geangelt und gefangen!
> 
> Meine Planung sah vor, am Samstag morgen um 6 Uhr zu starten und etwa zwei Stunden später - nach einer 130 km langen Reise quer durch das komplette Weserbergland vom nördlichsten ans südlichste Ende - am Ort des Geschehens einzutreffen. Nunja, wie das so ist kam ich Freitag natürlich viel zu spät ins Bett, weil ich noch viel zuviel vorbereitet hatte und mich zeitlich dabei maßlos verschätzt habe. Nach einer viel zu kurzen Nacht bin ich dann am Vormittag gestartet und erreichte das gelobte Land um kurz nach 12.
> 
> Der erste Weg führten mich zu @MS aus G , der mir meinen Park und somit auch meinen späteren Schlafplatz zuwies - wunderbar abgeschirmt vom Trubel der Straße. Kurz darauf ging es weiter an die Weser, die nur 100-150 m Luftlinie entfernt lag. Marios Idee, das Treffen dort zu veranstalten, war perfekt - das pendeln zwischen Wasser und Cafe/Pension war eine Sache von wenigen Minuten (außer man heißt @Minimax und lässt sich überall aufhalten ) und so war man - egal wo man sich grade befand - doch trotzdem immer mitten drin. Erstmal hab ich die große Kennenlern-Runde gemacht und alle Ükel auf ihren Buhnen besucht und mich gleichzeitig schlau gemacht, wie denn die Angelei am Freitag lief, um mir ein grobes Bild zu machen und entsprechend meine Taktiken zurecht zu legen. In den Buhnen viel Kleinfisch und Made/Lebendköder ist Pflicht war der allgemeine Tonus. Auch wurde mir schlagartig bewusst, dass meine mitgebrachten Bleie und Körbe viel zu leicht waren, um damit in der Strömung auf meinen erklärten Zielfisch - meine erste Barbe - zu fischen. Bei @Xianeli wartete dann noch ein halber Liter Maden, welchen @Kochtopf dort für mich, den armen Bettelstudenten, zurückgelassen hatte. Danke nochmal, Großer!
> 
> Auf Rat von Mario beschloss ich also, mich auf eine der letzten Buhnen zu setzen und dort an der Strömungskante in einem etwas tieferen Loch mein Glück mit dem Futterkorb zu probieren. Gleichzeitig ignorierte ich seinen Rat aber auch: Die Tatsache, dass am zweiten Tag bei viel Sonne deutlich schlechter gefangen wurde und ich auf unserer Weserseite einen großen Schattenwurf aufs Wasser hatte, sowie die Winzigkeit der Buhne auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite nötigten mich förmlich, am linken schattigen Ufer zu angeln statt wie empfohlen am rechten Ufer von der Mikrobuhne aus. Außerdem war ich zu faul, mein ganzes Schweres Gepäck 500m über Brücke, Radweg und Wiese auf die andere Weserseite zu wuchten.  Bevor ich aber überhaupt zum Angeln kam, erreichte uns erstmal Familie Kochtopf, was zu weiteren Verzögerung führte, weil sie sich nach dem Mittagssnack zusammen mit @Andal und @Nordlichtangler an meiner Buhne eingefunden hatten und die Gespräche nun erstmal Vorrang hatten.  Als ich dann von etwa 17 Uhr bis zum Abendessen endlich angeln konnte, wurde die Stellenwahl halb gegen Marios Rat mit gepflegtem Schneidern und einem Komplettabriss der Montage belohnt. Ob das Schneidern nun am Topf'schen Hundearoma oder an anglerischem Unvermögen lag...? Man weiß es nicht, aber ich bin froh, es auf den Hund schieben zu können
> 
> Nach dem Abendessen bot Mario mir (und den anderen natürlich auch) an, mit ihm ein Stück weiter stromauf zu fahren, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Barbe noch größer wäre. Hier hatte ich mich dazu entschieden, den Windowfeeder voll mit Maden und Hanf etwas in die Strömung zu werfen und dann an die Kante treiben zu lassen. Das hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt und nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich dann so tatsächlich meinen allerersten Ükel fangen.  Später tauschte ich den Korb gegen ein Tellerblei und die Maden bekamen am Haken Gesellschaft in Form eines Wurms, brachten mir aber eine Resultate mehr. Eine Barbe ging mir also zwar nicht ans Band, dafür durfte ich Mario zusehen, wie er seine 67er Barbe knapp neben mir fing - ein wunderschönes und beeindruckendes Exemplar von unsagbarer Schönheit - toller Fisch! Hier nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an dich, Mario, dass du alles versucht hast, mir am Samstag doch noch zur Barbe zu verhelfen! Als wir dann zusammengepackt haben, fiel mir im Schein der Taschenlampe dann noch etwas silbernes auf, halb vergraben im Uferschlamm nur 20cm neben mir. Wie sich herausstellte, handelte es sich um Marios verlorene Kescherstange, die sich jetzt natürlich wieder in seinem Besitz befindet.  Zurück im Ort gesellte ich mich dann noch bis spät in die Nacht zum aalangelnden Quintett (später Trio), bis ich mich gegen 3.30 in meinem Auto zur Nacht bettete.
> 
> Gut ausgeschlafen nach einer Nacht im tatsächlich unerwartet bequemen Kleinwagen gings es morgens nochmal ans Wasser. Vorher verabschiedeten wir noch ein paar Ükel und kurz danach bekam ich von Minimax und Jason sogar noch jeweils eine selbstgebaute Pose geschenkt. Schöne, mit Liebe gefertigte Exemplare, die wohl eher einen Platz zuhause als im Posenrohr bekommen werden! Am Wasser ging es später erst nochmal zu Minimax, der am Vormittag als einziger neben mir noch am Wasser war und der mir ganz aufgeregt berichtete, dass er eben grade auch eine weitere Fischart in sein Fang-Portfolio aufnehmen konnte. Und während er noch am erzählen war und mir das Trottig näher erläuterte, hing plötzlich schon die nächste Fischart am Haken, ebenfalls neu in seinem Portfolio enthalten und ich konnte die Freude über seinen Fang live mit ihm teilen.  Ich durfte auch kurz mit seinem Geschirr angeln und fing prompt einen kleinen Döbel.
> 
> Letztendlich setzte ich mich dann wieder mit treibendem Window-Feeder im Schatten direkt hinter einer Brücke, den ich mir aber bei der dritten Drift mit Futter gleich wieder mit der kompletten Montage abriss. Also nochmal ein paar Meter weiter stromab, wo die Strömung etwas gleichmäßiger war. Diesmal lieber ein billiger Drahtkorb, knapp in die Strömung geschlenzt und an die Kante treiben lassen. Zwischendurch leistete mir Minimax für einen Moment Gesellschaft und hatte wohl das Glück im Schlepptau, konnte ich doch nach seiner Ankunft ein nicht zu kleines Rotauge von etwa 20cm landen, das in der Strömung (Flussangeln war ja komplettes Neuland für mich) erstaunlich viel Rabatz an der schweren Feederrute gemacht hat. Minimax ging wieder, ließ das Glück aber offenbar bei mir zurück. Kurz darauf zuppelte es wieder an der Feederrute und der Widerstand war schor deutlich stärker als zuvor beim Rotauge. Zum Vorschein kam eine Güster - mit 37cm nicht nur ein tolles Exemplar, sie war auch wieder meine erste Güster überhaupt. Voller Ehrfurcht habe ich diesen (kann man schon "kapitalen" sagen?) Fisch wieder in sein Element gesetzt, auf dass er noch viele weitere Giga-Güstern zeugen möge. Es folgte mit einem kleinen Brassen noch die fünfte Fischart des Wochenendes, bis mir wieder die ganze Montage in der Steinpackung hängen blieb. Aber da ich sowieso noch trotten gehe wollte (zwei weitere Lauben hatten dabei meine Maden zum Fressen gern) und der Tag schon recht weit vorangeschritten war, habe ich die Feederrute dann endgültig zur Seite gelegt. Interessant und neu für mich war, dass ich de Feederrute die ganze Zeit in der Hand gehalten und die Bisse alle erspürt habe, sie an der Spitze zu erkennen war für mich in der Strömung gar nicht möglich.
> 
> Und so verabschiedete ich mich von den verbliebenen drei Ükeln Mario und @Tricast mit Susanne und fuhr das Weserbergland wieder nordwärts. Diesmal in reduzierter Geschwindigkeit, da am Samstag Abend ein Reifen auf dem letzten Loch - wortwörtlich - pfiff. Dankenswerter Weise half mir @jason 1 am nächsten Morgen, das Notrad aufzuziehen, so dass ich ohne größere Umstände zuhause ankam. Ich konnte dann noch ein Stück Metall im Reifen ausmachen, das wohl für meine Misere verantwortlich war.
> 
> 
> Ich freue mich, dass ihr alle wieder heile angekommen seid, ganz besonders natürlich @Wuemmehunter, den es ja Samstag ganz schön erwischt hatte. Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen, dass es eine unglaublich tolle Zeit mit euch war. Es war wunderbar, euch alle kennengelernt und mit euch geschnackt und geangelt zu haben, wenn auch immer noch einige fehlten, aber das war ja mit Sicherheit auch nicht das letzte Ükel-Treffen.  Sowohl anglerisch als auch zwischenmenschlich hätte das Treffen für mich nicht schöner laufen können und ich bedauere zutiefst, dass ich nicht doch schon am Freitag angereist bin, ich hätte noch so viele weitere schöne Stunden mit euch verbringen können.
> 
> 
> @Minimax: Ich hoffe, deine Polbrille findet sich wieder an, so wie Xianelis Jacke.


Danke für den schönen Bericht und es freut mich, dass du dich so ordentlich am Sonntag entschneidert hast, Petri!
Aber...


> Und @Kochtopf: Große Styrobox mit 2x gefrorenen 1,5L PET-Flaschen drin und dann die Köder rein, dann hast du auch keinen Leichengeruch-Wagen. Mein mashed bread war nach 2 Tagen im Auto in der Sonne immer noch angenehm kühl.



Danke Captain Obvious 

Ich glaube @Minimax frage nach der Polbrille sollte einfach nur seine häufigste Frage des Wochenendes Runninggag mäßig aufgreifen


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit.





phirania schrieb:


> Und wie lange müsst ihr noch...
> ?


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich mich auch noch ausführlich zu Wort melden und meinen Senf zu diesem epischen Wochenende dazugeben.  Aber zu allererst allen übrigen Fängern des Wochenendes Petri, hier wurde ja auch fleißig geangelt und gefangen!
> 
> Meine Planung sah vor, am Samstag morgen um 6 Uhr zu starten und etwa zwei Stunden später - nach einer 130 km langen Reise quer durch das komplette Weserbergland vom nördlichsten ans südlichste Ende - am Ort des Geschehens einzutreffen. Nunja, wie das so ist kam ich Freitag natürlich viel zu spät ins Bett, weil ich noch viel zuviel vorbereitet hatte und mich zeitlich dabei maßlos verschätzt habe. Nach einer viel zu kurzen Nacht bin ich dann am Vormittag gestartet und erreichte das gelobte Land um kurz nach 12.
> 
> Der erste Weg führten mich zu @MS aus G , der mir meinen Park und somit auch meinen späteren Schlafplatz zuwies - wunderbar abgeschirmt vom Trubel der Straße. Kurz darauf ging es weiter an die Weser, die nur 100-150 m Luftlinie entfernt lag. Marios Idee, das Treffen dort zu veranstalten, war perfekt - das pendeln zwischen Wasser und Cafe/Pension war eine Sache von wenigen Minuten (außer man heißt @Minimax und lässt sich überall aufhalten ) und so war man - egal wo man sich grade befand - doch trotzdem immer mitten drin. Erstmal hab ich die große Kennenlern-Runde gemacht und alle Ükel auf ihren Buhnen besucht und mich gleichzeitig schlau gemacht, wie denn die Angelei am Freitag lief, um mir ein grobes Bild zu machen und entsprechend meine Taktiken zurecht zu legen. In den Buhnen viel Kleinfisch und Made/Lebendköder ist Pflicht war der allgemeine Tonus. Auch wurde mir schlagartig bewusst, dass meine mitgebrachten Bleie und Körbe viel zu leicht waren, um damit in der Strömung auf meinen erklärten Zielfisch - meine erste Barbe - zu fischen. Bei @Xianeli wartete dann noch ein halber Liter Maden, welchen @Kochtopf dort für mich, den armen Bettelstudenten, zurückgelassen hatte. Danke nochmal, Großer!
> 
> Auf Rat von Mario beschloss ich also, mich auf eine der letzten Buhnen zu setzen und dort an der Strömungskante in einem etwas tieferen Loch mein Glück mit dem Futterkorb zu probieren. Gleichzeitig ignorierte ich seinen Rat aber auch: Die Tatsache, dass am zweiten Tag bei viel Sonne deutlich schlechter gefangen wurde und ich auf unserer Weserseite einen großen Schattenwurf aufs Wasser hatte, sowie die Winzigkeit der Buhne auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite nötigten mich förmlich, am linken schattigen Ufer zu angeln statt wie empfohlen am rechten Ufer von der Mikrobuhne aus. Außerdem war ich zu faul, mein ganzes Schweres Gepäck 500m über Brücke, Radweg und Wiese auf die andere Weserseite zu wuchten.  Bevor ich aber überhaupt zum Angeln kam, erreichte uns erstmal Familie Kochtopf, was zu weiteren Verzögerung führte, weil sie sich nach dem Mittagssnack zusammen mit @Andal und @Nordlichtangler an meiner Buhne eingefunden hatten und die Gespräche nun erstmal Vorrang hatten.  Als ich dann von etwa 17 Uhr bis zum Abendessen endlich angeln konnte, wurde die Stellenwahl halb gegen Marios Rat mit gepflegtem Schneidern und einem Komplettabriss der Montage belohnt. Ob das Schneidern nun am Topf'schen Hundearoma oder an anglerischem Unvermögen lag...? Man weiß es nicht, aber ich bin froh, es auf den Hund schieben zu können
> 
> Nach dem Abendessen bot Mario mir (und den anderen natürlich auch) an, mit ihm ein Stück weiter stromauf zu fahren, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Barbe noch größer wäre. Hier hatte ich mich dazu entschieden, den Windowfeeder voll mit Maden und Hanf etwas in die Strömung zu werfen und dann an die Kante treiben zu lassen. Das hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt und nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich dann so tatsächlich meinen allerersten Ükel fangen.  Später tauschte ich den Korb gegen ein Tellerblei und die Maden bekamen am Haken Gesellschaft in Form eines Wurms, brachten mir aber eine Resultate mehr. Eine Barbe ging mir also zwar nicht ans Band, dafür durfte ich Mario zusehen, wie er seine 67er Barbe knapp neben mir fing - ein wunderschönes und beeindruckendes Exemplar von unsagbarer Schönheit - toller Fisch! Hier nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an dich, Mario, dass du alles versucht hast, mir am Samstag doch noch zur Barbe zu verhelfen! Als wir dann zusammengepackt haben, fiel mir im Schein der Taschenlampe dann noch etwas silbernes auf, halb vergraben im Uferschlamm nur 20cm neben mir. Wie sich herausstellte, handelte es sich um Marios verlorene Kescherstange, die sich jetzt natürlich wieder in seinem Besitz befindet.  Zurück im Ort gesellte ich mich dann noch bis spät in die Nacht zum aalangelnden Quintett (später Trio), bis ich mich gegen 3.30 in meinem Auto zur Nacht bettete.
> 
> Gut ausgeschlafen nach einer Nacht im tatsächlich unerwartet bequemen Kleinwagen gings es morgens nochmal ans Wasser. Vorher verabschiedeten wir noch ein paar Ükel und kurz danach bekam ich von Minimax und Jason sogar noch jeweils eine selbstgebaute Pose geschenkt. Schöne, mit Liebe gefertigte Exemplare, die wohl eher einen Platz zuhause als im Posenrohr bekommen werden! Am Wasser ging es später erst nochmal zu Minimax, der am Vormittag als einziger neben mir noch am Wasser war und der mir ganz aufgeregt berichtete, dass er eben grade auch eine weitere Fischart in sein Fang-Portfolio aufnehmen konnte. Und während er noch am erzählen war und mir das Trottig näher erläuterte, hing plötzlich schon die nächste Fischart am Haken, ebenfalls neu in seinem Portfolio enthalten und ich konnte die Freude über seinen Fang live mit ihm teilen.  Ich durfte auch kurz mit seinem Geschirr angeln und fing prompt einen kleinen Döbel.
> 
> Letztendlich setzte ich mich dann wieder mit treibendem Window-Feeder im Schatten direkt hinter einer Brücke, den ich mir aber bei der dritten Drift mit Futter gleich wieder mit der kompletten Montage abriss. Also nochmal ein paar Meter weiter stromab, wo die Strömung etwas gleichmäßiger war. Diesmal lieber ein billiger Drahtkorb, knapp in die Strömung geschlenzt und an die Kante treiben lassen. Zwischendurch leistete mir Minimax für einen Moment Gesellschaft und hatte wohl das Glück im Schlepptau, konnte ich doch nach seiner Ankunft ein nicht zu kleines Rotauge von etwa 20cm landen, das in der Strömung (Flussangeln war ja komplettes Neuland für mich) erstaunlich viel Rabatz an der schweren Feederrute gemacht hat. Minimax ging wieder, ließ das Glück aber offenbar bei mir zurück. Kurz darauf zuppelte es wieder an der Feederrute und der Widerstand war schor deutlich stärker als zuvor beim Rotauge. Zum Vorschein kam eine Güster - mit 37cm nicht nur ein tolles Exemplar, sie war auch wieder meine erste Güster überhaupt. Voller Ehrfurcht habe ich diesen (kann man schon "kapitalen" sagen?) Fisch wieder in sein Element gesetzt, auf dass er noch viele weitere Giga-Güstern zeugen möge. Es folgte mit einem kleinen Brassen noch die fünfte Fischart des Wochenendes, bis mir wieder die ganze Montage in der Steinpackung hängen blieb. Aber da ich sowieso noch trotten gehe wollte (zwei weitere Lauben hatten dabei meine Maden zum Fressen gern) und der Tag schon recht weit vorangeschritten war, habe ich die Feederrute dann endgültig zur Seite gelegt. Interessant und neu für mich war, dass ich de Feederrute die ganze Zeit in der Hand gehalten und die Bisse alle erspürt habe, sie an der Spitze zu erkennen war für mich in der Strömung gar nicht möglich.
> 
> Und so verabschiedete ich mich von den verbliebenen drei Ükeln Mario und @Tricast mit Susanne und fuhr das Weserbergland wieder nordwärts. Diesmal in reduzierter Geschwindigkeit, da am Samstag Abend ein Reifen auf dem letzten Loch - wortwörtlich - pfiff. Dankenswerter Weise half mir @jason 1 am nächsten Morgen, das Notrad aufzuziehen, so dass ich ohne größere Umstände zuhause ankam. Ich konnte dann noch ein Stück Metall im Reifen ausmachen, das wohl für meine Misere verantwortlich war.
> 
> 
> Ich freue mich, dass ihr alle wieder heile angekommen seid, ganz besonders natürlich @Wuemmehunter, den es ja Samstag ganz schön erwischt hatte. Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen, dass es eine unglaublich tolle Zeit mit euch war. Es war wunderbar, euch alle kennengelernt und mit euch geschnackt und geangelt zu haben, wenn auch immer noch einige fehlten, aber das war ja mit Sicherheit auch nicht das letzte Ükel-Treffen.  Sowohl anglerisch als auch zwischenmenschlich hätte das Treffen für mich nicht schöner laufen können und ich bedauere zutiefst, dass ich nicht doch schon am Freitag angereist bin, ich hätte noch so viele weitere schöne Stunden mit euch verbringen können.
> 
> 
> @Minimax: Ich hoffe, deine Polbrille findet sich wieder an, so wie Xianelis Jacke. Und @Kochtopf: Große Styrobox mit 2x gefrorenen 1,5L PET-Flaschen drin und dann die Köder rein, dann hast du auch keinen Leichengeruch-Wagen. Mein mashed bread war nach 2 Tagen im Auto in der Sonne immer noch angenehm kühl.



Schöner Bericht...
Wie ich so lese habt Ihr Alle richtig viel Spass gehabt.


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich mich auch noch ausführlich zu Wort melden und meinen Senf zu diesem epischen Wochenende dazugeben.  Aber zu allererst allen übrigen Fängern des Wochenendes Petri, hier wurde ja auch fleißig geangelt und gefangen!
> 
> Meine Planung sah vor, am Samstag morgen um 6 Uhr zu starten und etwa zwei Stunden später - nach einer 130 km langen Reise quer durch das komplette Weserbergland vom nördlichsten ans südlichste Ende - am Ort des Geschehens einzutreffen. Nunja, wie das so ist kam ich Freitag natürlich viel zu spät ins Bett, weil ich noch viel zuviel vorbereitet hatte und mich zeitlich dabei maßlos verschätzt habe. Nach einer viel zu kurzen Nacht bin ich dann am Vormittag gestartet und erreichte das gelobte Land um kurz nach 12.
> 
> Der erste Weg führten mich zu @MS aus G , der mir meinen Park und somit auch meinen späteren Schlafplatz zuwies - wunderbar abgeschirmt vom Trubel der Straße. Kurz darauf ging es weiter an die Weser, die nur 100-150 m Luftlinie entfernt lag. Marios Idee, das Treffen dort zu veranstalten, war perfekt - das pendeln zwischen Wasser und Cafe/Pension war eine Sache von wenigen Minuten (außer man heißt @Minimax und lässt sich überall aufhalten ) und so war man - egal wo man sich grade befand - doch trotzdem immer mitten drin. Erstmal hab ich die große Kennenlern-Runde gemacht und alle Ükel auf ihren Buhnen besucht und mich gleichzeitig schlau gemacht, wie denn die Angelei am Freitag lief, um mir ein grobes Bild zu machen und entsprechend meine Taktiken zurecht zu legen. In den Buhnen viel Kleinfisch und Made/Lebendköder ist Pflicht war der allgemeine Tonus. Auch wurde mir schlagartig bewusst, dass meine mitgebrachten Bleie und Körbe viel zu leicht waren, um damit in der Strömung auf meinen erklärten Zielfisch - meine erste Barbe - zu fischen. Bei @Xianeli wartete dann noch ein halber Liter Maden, welchen @Kochtopf dort für mich, den armen Bettelstudenten, zurückgelassen hatte. Danke nochmal, Großer!
> 
> Auf Rat von Mario beschloss ich also, mich auf eine der letzten Buhnen zu setzen und dort an der Strömungskante in einem etwas tieferen Loch mein Glück mit dem Futterkorb zu probieren. Gleichzeitig ignorierte ich seinen Rat aber auch: Die Tatsache, dass am zweiten Tag bei viel Sonne deutlich schlechter gefangen wurde und ich auf unserer Weserseite einen großen Schattenwurf aufs Wasser hatte, sowie die Winzigkeit der Buhne auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite nötigten mich förmlich, am linken schattigen Ufer zu angeln statt wie empfohlen am rechten Ufer von der Mikrobuhne aus. Außerdem war ich zu faul, mein ganzes Schweres Gepäck 500m über Brücke, Radweg und Wiese auf die andere Weserseite zu wuchten.  Bevor ich aber überhaupt zum Angeln kam, erreichte uns erstmal Familie Kochtopf, was zu weiteren Verzögerung führte, weil sie sich nach dem Mittagssnack zusammen mit @Andal und @Nordlichtangler an meiner Buhne eingefunden hatten und die Gespräche nun erstmal Vorrang hatten.  Als ich dann von etwa 17 Uhr bis zum Abendessen endlich angeln konnte, wurde die Stellenwahl halb gegen Marios Rat mit gepflegtem Schneidern und einem Komplettabriss der Montage belohnt. Ob das Schneidern nun am Topf'schen Hundearoma oder an anglerischem Unvermögen lag...? Man weiß es nicht, aber ich bin froh, es auf den Hund schieben zu können
> 
> Nach dem Abendessen bot Mario mir (und den anderen natürlich auch) an, mit ihm ein Stück weiter stromauf zu fahren, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Barbe noch größer wäre. Hier hatte ich mich dazu entschieden, den Windowfeeder voll mit Maden und Hanf etwas in die Strömung zu werfen und dann an die Kante treiben zu lassen. Das hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt und nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich dann so tatsächlich meinen allerersten Ükel fangen.  Später tauschte ich den Korb gegen ein Tellerblei und die Maden bekamen am Haken Gesellschaft in Form eines Wurms, brachten mir aber eine Resultate mehr. Eine Barbe ging mir also zwar nicht ans Band, dafür durfte ich Mario zusehen, wie er seine 67er Barbe knapp neben mir fing - ein wunderschönes und beeindruckendes Exemplar von unsagbarer Schönheit - toller Fisch! Hier nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an dich, Mario, dass du alles versucht hast, mir am Samstag doch noch zur Barbe zu verhelfen! Als wir dann zusammengepackt haben, fiel mir im Schein der Taschenlampe dann noch etwas silbernes auf, halb vergraben im Uferschlamm nur 20cm neben mir. Wie sich herausstellte, handelte es sich um Marios verlorene Kescherstange, die sich jetzt natürlich wieder in seinem Besitz befindet.  Zurück im Ort gesellte ich mich dann noch bis spät in die Nacht zum aalangelnden Quintett (später Trio), bis ich mich gegen 3.30 in meinem Auto zur Nacht bettete.
> 
> Gut ausgeschlafen nach einer Nacht im tatsächlich unerwartet bequemen Kleinwagen gings es morgens nochmal ans Wasser. Vorher verabschiedeten wir noch ein paar Ükel und kurz danach bekam ich von Minimax und Jason sogar noch jeweils eine selbstgebaute Pose geschenkt. Schöne, mit Liebe gefertigte Exemplare, die wohl eher einen Platz zuhause als im Posenrohr bekommen werden! Am Wasser ging es später erst nochmal zu Minimax, der am Vormittag als einziger neben mir noch am Wasser war und der mir ganz aufgeregt berichtete, dass er eben grade auch eine weitere Fischart in sein Fang-Portfolio aufnehmen konnte. Und während er noch am erzählen war und mir das Trottig näher erläuterte, hing plötzlich schon die nächste Fischart am Haken, ebenfalls neu in seinem Portfolio enthalten und ich konnte die Freude über seinen Fang live mit ihm teilen.  Ich durfte auch kurz mit seinem Geschirr angeln und fing prompt einen kleinen Döbel.
> 
> Letztendlich setzte ich mich dann wieder mit treibendem Window-Feeder im Schatten direkt hinter einer Brücke, den ich mir aber bei der dritten Drift mit Futter gleich wieder mit der kompletten Montage abriss. Also nochmal ein paar Meter weiter stromab, wo die Strömung etwas gleichmäßiger war. Diesmal lieber ein billiger Drahtkorb, knapp in die Strömung geschlenzt und an die Kante treiben lassen. Zwischendurch leistete mir Minimax für einen Moment Gesellschaft und hatte wohl das Glück im Schlepptau, konnte ich doch nach seiner Ankunft ein nicht zu kleines Rotauge von etwa 20cm landen, das in der Strömung (Flussangeln war ja komplettes Neuland für mich) erstaunlich viel Rabatz an der schweren Feederrute gemacht hat. Minimax ging wieder, ließ das Glück aber offenbar bei mir zurück. Kurz darauf zuppelte es wieder an der Feederrute und der Widerstand war schor deutlich stärker als zuvor beim Rotauge. Zum Vorschein kam eine Güster - mit 37cm nicht nur ein tolles Exemplar, sie war auch wieder meine erste Güster überhaupt. Voller Ehrfurcht habe ich diesen (kann man schon "kapitalen" sagen?) Fisch wieder in sein Element gesetzt, auf dass er noch viele weitere Giga-Güstern zeugen möge. Es folgte mit einem kleinen Brassen noch die fünfte Fischart des Wochenendes, bis mir wieder die ganze Montage in der Steinpackung hängen blieb. Aber da ich sowieso noch trotten gehe wollte (zwei weitere Lauben hatten dabei meine Maden zum Fressen gern) und der Tag schon recht weit vorangeschritten war, habe ich die Feederrute dann endgültig zur Seite gelegt. Interessant und neu für mich war, dass ich de Feederrute die ganze Zeit in der Hand gehalten und die Bisse alle erspürt habe, sie an der Spitze zu erkennen war für mich in der Strömung gar nicht möglich.
> 
> Und so verabschiedete ich mich von den verbliebenen drei Ükeln Mario und @Tricast mit Susanne und fuhr das Weserbergland wieder nordwärts. Diesmal in reduzierter Geschwindigkeit, da am Samstag Abend ein Reifen auf dem letzten Loch - wortwörtlich - pfiff. Dankenswerter Weise half mir @jason 1 am nächsten Morgen, das Notrad aufzuziehen, so dass ich ohne größere Umstände zuhause ankam. Ich konnte dann noch ein Stück Metall im Reifen ausmachen, das wohl für meine Misere verantwortlich war.
> 
> 
> Ich freue mich, dass ihr alle wieder heile angekommen seid, ganz besonders natürlich @Wuemmehunter, den es ja Samstag ganz schön erwischt hatte. Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen, dass es eine unglaublich tolle Zeit mit euch war. Es war wunderbar, euch alle kennengelernt und mit euch geschnackt und geangelt zu haben, wenn auch immer noch einige fehlten, aber das war ja mit Sicherheit auch nicht das letzte Ükel-Treffen.  Sowohl anglerisch als auch zwischenmenschlich hätte das Treffen für mich nicht schöner laufen können und ich bedauere zutiefst, dass ich nicht doch schon am Freitag angereist bin, ich hätte noch so viele weitere schöne Stunden mit euch verbringen können.
> 
> 
> @Minimax: Ich hoffe, deine Polbrille findet sich wieder an, so wie Xianelis Jacke. Und @Kochtopf: Große Styrobox mit 2x gefrorenen 1,5L PET-Flaschen drin und dann die Köder rein, dann hast du auch keinen Leichengeruch-Wagen. Mein mashed bread war nach 2 Tagen im Auto in der Sonne immer noch angenehm kühl.


Ein Schöner Bericht.Da habt Ihr  richtig viel Spaß gehabt und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## geomas

...Feierabend, Blick in die diversen relevanten Threads - hmmm, wo fange ich an?

Ach ja, da war doch was bei @feederbrassen : Tut mir echt leid, daß das Hegefischen in die Büx ging!
Seltsam, so viele Schneider an einem Teich-Ufer? Immerhin läufts bei Dir am Fluß ja wohl ganz gut.

@Wuemmehunter : Gut zu lesen, daß es Dir wieder besser geht. Mit viel Sonne ist nicht zu spaßen, mich hats auch schon erwischt.

@Minimax : Deine Polbrille ist hoffentlich nur temporär verschollen. Nachtrag: haha, ich hoffe, Kochtopfs vermutung stimmt, daß Du nur den Running-Gag aufgreifen wolltest.

@Andal : ein außerordentlich herzliches Petri zu Deinem knapp 20cm-Kaulbarsch! Gibts denn ein Bilddokument von Deinem Fang?
Glückwunsch auch zum neuen Gestühl!
PS: #fox #sitzmöbel - hab neulich Sitzprobe im Angelladen gemacht und fand die Unterschiede in Sachen Komfort und Gewicht riesig (etwa 10-12 „Chairs” standen bereit).
Die Fox-Modelle fand ich am bequemsten, beim Duralite (Name???) war auch das Gewicht super.
Dafür war der Preis recht üppig (hier 110€) und die Bein-Höhenverstellung machte einen ruckeligen Eindruck.
PPS: das Blitzableiter-Bild ist unglaublich. Mußte 3x hinsehen, um den Zusammenhang zu begreifen. Meine Güte.
Aber ein richtig sattes Sommergewitter kann wohl eine Energie „entladen” die der einer Atombombe entspricht oder sogar übertrifft (meine ich gelesen zu haben).

@jason 1 : Petri zum Splitcane-Rotpunktdöbel!

@Kochtopf: von Fuchswelpen, Dendrodoppels und einem PersonalWorst - da bin ich richtig mitgegangen beim Lesen - allerverbindlichsten Dank für Deinen wunderbaren Bericht!
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen mit MagicBread und den neuen Wagglern!

@dawurzelsepp : Petri zum 6Bartel-Döbel! Das mit dem Ventilgummi hab ich nicht begriffen, nutzt Du das als Posengummi?

@Professor Tinca : danke für Deinen „Wiesenteich-Bericht” und fettes Petri zu Deinen Fängen. Die Schleien sind wunderschön, der Hecht, naja, eben ein schlanker Rabauke.
PS: „Ordinärer Mais” ist ein excellenter Köder. War ja lange Zeit ein Geheimnis als Köder, einige der ersten Großkarpfen GBs wurden damit wohl gefangen (also zu dem Zeitpunkt, als das Karpfenangeln noch nicht en vogue war).
Wären die Ufer nicht so oft von leeren Maisdosen vermüllt hätte dieser Köder definitiv ein besseres Image auch innerhalb der Anglerschaft.

@MS aus G : wo fang ich an: also erstmal Petri heil zu Deiner wunderschönen Barbe!
Es freut mich richtig, daß Du „nicht nur der perfekte Gastgeber und Guide” warst, sondern auch richtig Zeit zum Angeln hattest!
Ich hoffe sehr, bei einem/dem nächsten Ükel-Treffen dabei zu sein und Deine/Eure Bekanntschaft machen zu können.

@alexpp : Petri heil zur Barbe! Tja, die gibts hier leider gar nicht.
(dafür Aalmuttern, Knurrhähne und Seeskorpione, man kann eben nicht alles haben...)

@Tobias85 : vielen Dank für Deinen sehr schön verfaßten Bericht! Petri heil zu den diversen „neuen Fischarten”!


----------



## geomas

^ pardon, das ist ja ne @Wüste geworden.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ pardon, das ist ja ne @Wüste geworden.


Iwo, du hast lediglich sehr höflich und pointiert geantwortet. So wie wir es von dir kennen  und stimmt, herzliches Petri an @alexpp ohne Bilder und wortgewaltige Fangberichte gehr sowas manchmal unter, bitte nix für ungut!


----------



## geomas

Heute kam die neue Rute an. Bin vom „Trockenwedeln” im Garten sehr angetan.
Schlank, schnell, interessante Details (die Hakenöse zum Beispiel an der linken Seite vor dem Vordergriff statt in einer Linie mit Rolle und Beringung).
Muß mal sehen, wie und ob sich verfügbare Zeit und das Wetter unter einen (Angler-) Hut bringen lassen.
Im Paket waren auch meine ersten Baitdropper. Werd mir dafür wohl ne super-billig-Teleskopstippe besorgen.
Hatte ja letztes Jahr oder noch davor schon davon phantasiert, eine Billigstippe als Lot- und Baitdropper-Rute anzuschaffen.


PS: mein persönlicher Rechentrick fürs gute Gewissen: ich rauche jetzt seit 46einhalb Tagen nicht mehr und das eingesparte Geld entspricht sehr genau dem Preis der Free-Spirit-Rute.
Vielleicht sollte ich so weitermachen...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> .
> Hatte ja letztes Jahr oder noch davor schon davon phantasiert, eine Billigstippe als Lot- und Baitdropper-Rute anzuschaffen.


Das habe ich auch irgendwo noch auf dem Zettel, ein Kumpel hat immer seine 10 Mark 6 Meter stippe dabei und hat damit ratzfatz den Angelplatz ufernah ausgelotet. Und womöglich noch nen Fisch gefangen.
Problematisch am Baitdropper - 6 Meter würden mir hier nicht reichen, da wäre die 100 € 11 m kopfrute von Decathlon evtl eine Option (ich vermute einfach mal, dass sie für den Preis gut aber immer noch grässlich ist)


----------



## alexpp

@Kochtopf
Das mit den Barben hatte ich in einem anderen Thread erwähnt und ich wollte sie eigentlich nicht fangen, weil sie in NRW bis Mitte Juni geschont sind. Meine Barben-Strecke ist aber echt gut.


----------



## geomas

#teleskopstippe

Bei der tacklebox haben die spezielle, enorm lange „Fütterungs-Stippen”. 
Ich bin an kleinen Flüßchen ja gerne mit sehr leichten Ruten unterwegs und würde da keinen Baitdropper mit schwingen wollen. Deshalb ne (kurze) Telestippe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> #teleskopstippe
> 
> Bei der tacklebox haben die spezielle, enorm lange „Fütterungs-Stippen”.
> Ich bin an kleinen Flüßchen ja gerne mit sehr leichten Ruten unterwegs und würde da keinen Baitdropper mit schwingen wollen. Deshalb ne (kurze) Telestippe.



Sowas zb.? 




Die langt mir auch inner Elbe zum Köfistippen


----------



## geomas

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sowas zb.?
> Anhang anzeigen 324546
> 
> 
> Die langt mir auch inner Elbe zum Köfistippen



Ne Speedrute? Ne, viel zu schade und evtl. auch zu zart.
Ich dachte an irgendeine 5-6m-Rute für 10-15€ incl. Stonfo oder Drahtöse.
Das Gewicht ist mir egal, bei meinen letzten Expeditionen zum Flüßchen war die gefüllte Kaffeekanne das schwerste Ausrüstungsteil.
Mit anderen Worten: eine „ein Pfund 6m-Stippe” wär okay, ich muß das Ding ja nicht brav und ruhig halten wie beim Angeln.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Dann langt auch die billigste Stippe vom Örtlichen wenn Gewicht und Durchmesser keine Rolle spielt.
Wenns etwas geschmeidiger aber dennoch sehr günstig sein soll, schau mal bei dem Anführer der 40 Räuber....dort gibt es sehr passable Stippruten für nen schmalen Taler, die den Vergleich zu weitaus teureren hiesig angebotenem Material überhaupt nicht scheuen müssen....im Gegenteil

Oder schau nach nem Relikt aus unserer Vergangenheit...Germina-stylisch....sind robust und zuppeln bei mir auch noch Quappen im Winter raus


----------



## geomas

^ dachte so an Zebco Attac oder Mitchell Catch. 6m lang und so schwer wie ein Pfund Butter oder 5m und etwas leichter. Also billig!
Hab noch irgendwo ne Garbolino-Speedrute, hab ich mir mal aus Frankreich für den Köfi-Fang bestellt. Definitiv zu schade für nen Baitdropper.
Die Ostruten zu finden (hab keine mehr) ist vermutlich schwieriger als bei Ali oder ebay zu bestellen. Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

für kleines Geld reichlich Auswahl 

https://www.angelsport.de/index.php...ngeCm=0+-+670&listorderby=Price&listorder=asc


----------



## geomas

Vermutlich geb ich dem örtlichen Händler ne Chance: wenn er mir ne billige Stippe zum Askari-Preis incl. Versand verkauft hat er nen glücklichen Kunden gewonnen und ich fühl mich gut wegen des Supports für den wackeren Einzelhändler.
Kommt demnächst schon genug Zeugs per Post.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal : ein außerordentlich herzliches Petri zu Deinem knapp 20cm-Kaulbarsch! Gibts denn ein Bilddokument von Deinem Fang?
> Glückwunsch auch zum neuen Gestühl!
> PS: #fox #sitzmöbel - hab neulich Sitzprobe im Angelladen gemacht und fand die Unterschiede in Sachen Komfort und Gewicht riesig (etwa 10-12 „Chairs” standen bereit).
> Die Fox-Modelle fand ich am bequemsten, beim Duralite (Name???) war auch das Gewicht super.
> Dafür war der Preis recht üppig (hier 110€) und die Bein-Höhenverstellung machte einen ruckeligen Eindruck.
> PPS: das Blitzableiter-Bild ist unglaublich. Mußte 3x hinsehen, um den Zusammenhang zu begreifen. Meine Güte.
> Aber ein richtig sattes Sommergewitter kann wohl eine Energie „entladen” die der einer Atombombe entspricht oder sogar übertrifft (meine ich gelesen zu haben).


Den Kaulbarsch, übrigens der erste seit Eiwigkeiten, haben ich unverzüglich wieder in sein Element zurückversetzt, um sein für mich seltenes Überleben zu sichern. Der große kleine Bursche hat mich sehr gefreut.

Gegen den alten Recliner Mk 1 geht wirklich nichts. Ohne Amrlehnen ist man beim Fischen nicht behindert und mit dem Format halbe Liege ist er auch an Bequemlichkeit nicht zu übertreffen. Er wurde ja auch zu Hause gleich beschlafen. 
Ich habe ja als Leichtstuhl für das Wanderfischen den Adjusta Level Chair. Unglaublich leicht, unglaublich robust... aber halt sehr bedingt tauglich für das kleine Nickerchen zwischendurch. Da kommt mir der Recliner Mk 1 sehr gelegen, im wörtlichen Sinne. Auf dem kann man auch mal 1-2 Nächte alleine sehr gut auskommen. Was Sessel angeht: Fox rulez!

Was Blitze angeht. Da reicht mir das Hörensagen vollkommen  aus. Da möchte ich auf Erfahrungen liebend gerne verzichten!


----------



## geomas

Mit den Stühlen ist es so ne Sache: also einzeln verstellbare Beine mit brauchbaren „Tellerfüßen” müssen sein, sonst kann ich gleich irgendeinen Campinghocker (Regiestuhl...) nehmen.
Eine zu niedrige Sitzposition mag ich nicht. Klar, dafür sollte das Gewicht niedrig sein, sonst würd ich mir nen Feederchair holen.
Also 100prozentig hat mich keiner der Stühle im örtlichen Angelladen überzeugt. 
Einige Modell waren von der Ergonomie komplett daneben. Vermutlich für angelnde Feuchtnasenprimaten konzipiert.


----------



## Andal

Jeder Arsch ist anders.

Was ich grundsätzlich unterscheide ist superbequem und da muss alles passen und leicht und gut transportabel. Da mache ich dann auch schon mal Abstriche beim Komfort.

Was mich an den vermeintlich bequemen Stühlen am meisten ärgert, ist vor allem die niedrige Rückenlehne - das geht irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## Minimax

@Andal Der Kaulbarsch war einer der großen kleinen Exoten des Treffens. Schade, das die irren kleinen Burschen ziemlich auf dem Rückgang sind. Wusste übrigens nicht das der Weserkauli so ein Urian seiner Spezies war, also nochmal Petri zum Kapitalen! Und übrigens vielen lieben Dank für Dein Kompliment , aber jemand der so oft Franzose ist wie ich, kann ja so britisch nicht sein. Und hinsichtlich Gelassenheit und innerer Ruhe bist Doch wohl eher Du auf der Geberseite, ein boarischer Stoiker!
hg,
Dein Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Tobsen, Tobsen, @Tobias85 ,
Ein herrlicher Bericht- also die Gabe des ÜkT an die anglerische Gemeinschaft sind solche Texte, wie auch Pottos, die jeden dazu animieren schleunigst ans Wasser zu rennen! Ich freu mich sehr über Deine Fänge trotz Barbenlosigkeit (jaichweisshableichtreden) und Du Konntest Dein Artenportfolio auch erweitern, also Petri zu den Fängen! Und die Güster ist natürlich kapital- aber wen die Güstern einmal lieben, dem bleiben sie auch treu...


----------



## Andal

The fake drill... fighting the stones.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, nun auch mein Bericht vom vergangenen Wochenende. Mittlerweile ist ja sehr viel über das Treffen geschrieben worden, ich hoffe also, dass Ihr Euch dennoch nicht langweilt.   Und wer die Tage vor dem Treffen aufmerksam den Ükel gelesen hat, dem wird nicht entgangen sein, dass die ganze Angelbande ziemlich aufgeregt war. Wie soll ich angeln, was muss ich mitnehmen waren die Dinge, die angesprochen wurden. Der Wunsch zu erfahren, was für Menschen sich hinter den bekannten „Tarnnamen“ verbergen (die meisten von uns kannten sich untereinander persönlich noch nicht), dürfte die Gemüter ebenfalls bewegt haben. Für mich kann ich sagen, dass ich sicher war, auf lupenreine Friedfisch-Freaks zu treffen. Angelnde Menschen, die gerne Fische fangen, die aber auch anderen ihre Fänge gönnen. Unter Anglern, das wisst ihr alle, ist das nicht immer selbstverständlich. 

Wir haben uns in G viel über die Schultern geschaut, wir haben ordentlich geklugscheißert, aber niemand hat versucht andere zu belehren oder gar von (s)einer chemisch gereinigten Angelwahrheit zu überzeugen. Dass wir alle Angeln können, zeigen ja die vielen Bilder, die regelmäßig im Ükel gepostet werden.

So war es auch an diesem Wochenende. Jeder hat so gefischt, wie er es für richtig hielt. Das Posenlager und die Grundangelfraktion haben sich in etwa die Waage gehalten. Erfolgreicher waren die Posenangler, wie ich (der Grundanglerfraktion zugehörig) gestehen muss. Doch der Reihe nach: Die Frühankömmlinge wie Susanne, Tricast und Minimax hatten bereits reichlich gefangen, als ich gegen 18 Uhr das hübsche Städtchen an der Oberweser erreichte. Da Mario für 19 Uhr zum Schnitzelessen (das perfekte Abendessen zum Auftakt) geladen hatte, verzichteten Andal, Nordlichtangler, Xianelli und ich vorerst auf die Montage der Ruten. 


Der Samstag begann mit dichtem Nebel, der über der Weser lag. Ich habe im Auto geschlafen, weil die Pension mit ihren charmant knarzendem Boden, einen nächtlichen Toilettengang zur Ruhestörung für alle anderen gemacht hätte. Ich muss nun mitunter nachts mal raus und meist will sich mein Hund Ferdinand dann auch erleichtern, so dass auch ein noch knarzenderer Treppengang notwendig würde. Das wollte ich vermeiden. Doch zurück zum frühen Samstagmorgen. Es war gegen halb sechs als ich aufwachte und mit Ferdinand zu einer ersten Erkundungsrunde an die Weser startete. Aus dem Brolley von Xianelli, der die Nacht gleich an seinen Ruten verbracht hat, drang zufriedenes Schnarchen, einige Vögel sangen begleitend dazu und wir spazierten auf die andere Weserseite. Die ursprünglich für diesen Tag ins Auge gefasste Angelstelle ließ sich ohne brachialen Macheteneinsatz nicht erreichen, aber eine Buhne direkt gegenüber des Campingplatzes machte ebenfalls einen vielversprechenden Eindruck. Über Erfolg oder weniger Erfolg hat auch an diesem Tag die Entscheidung für Grund- oder Posenangeln entschieden. Ein weiterer Faktor kam hinzu: Anglerischer Erfolg hing auch maßgeblich von der Mobilität, die an den Tag gelegt wurde. 

Ich habe an diesem Tag gleich zwei ungünstige Entscheidungen getroffen. Zum einen habe ich relativ schwer auf Grund gefischt, zum anderen wollte ich den Erfolg auf der von mir gewählten Buhne aussitzen. Als die brennende Sonne mir mehr und mehr zusetzte und mir dämmerte, dass die erhoffte Barbe wohl nicht mehr beissen würde, habe ich eine meiner Twin Tip Duo gegen eine leichte Feederrute getauscht und so der Weser wenigstens eine Entscheiderungsplötze entlocken können. 

Mobil waren Gastgeber Mario und Minimax unterwegs. Und beide haben richtig gut gefangen! Mario, der am Freitag bereits zwei Aale vorlegte, hatte am Samstagvormittag einen richtig guten Fisch im Drill, der aber bedauerlicherweise wieder ausgestiegen ist. Aber eine Barbe fing er ja noch, wie ihr lesen konntet. Ja, und Minimax hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht mit minimalem Aufwand eine maximale Anzahl Döbel gefangen. Sein Erfolgsrezept: Die Fische trottenderweise suchen und ihnen bewegte Köder an der Posenmontage anbieten. Die Döbel mochten das. 

Mit zunehmender Sonneneinstrahlung ließ bei mir die Konzentration nach und ich legte mich zu Ferdinand auf die Liege. Eine weitere Entscheidung, die sich als falsch erwies. Ich musste kurz eingenickt sein. Als ich wieder zu den Ruten schaute lag eine der Ruten nicht mehr auf der Rutenablage, sondern in der Buhnenvegetation. Der Haken war natürlich blank. Wie dem auch sei, mein Unwohlsein wurde zunehmend schlimmer, so dass ich mich entschiedenen habe, den Heimweg anzutreten. 

Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Angelplatz. Einige Bilder, auf denen auch Ükels zu sehen sind, werde ich nach deren Einverständnis nachreichen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas

Ich hab grad kein Foto für dich....das reiche ich dir noch nach.

Der Ventilgummi dient nur als Stopper für das Inlineblei bzw Tropfenblei also auch als Abstandhalter zum Haken.
Die Länge des "Vorfaches" auch wenns auf die Hauptschnur gebunden ist wird mit dem Ventilgummi festeingestellt.
Die Balsaholzpose stelle ich dann über einen Federkiel fest, das ist dann wie mit einer Korkpose.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke @Wuemmehunter für deinen Bericht! Ich als quasi teilnehmende freue mich über jeden Bericht, denn jedes Schwarmmitglied hatte einen anderen Fokus und somit ist jeder Bericht hochindividuell

*ed* und machen wir uns nichts vor, wir warten alle auf den Bericht vom @Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Glück im Unglück - mir ist die Karre auf dem weg zur Arbeit krepiert, vermutlich ist das Steuergerät hinüber. Wenn mir das nachts im Weserbergland passiert wäre.... brrrr
Immerhin noch kein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, der Blick des Mechanikers als er den süßen Fermentationsgeruch des Tulip inhalierte war Gold wert. Jetzt habe ich einen Tag frei ohne angeln gehen zu können, das lehne ich ab


----------



## rutilus69

Das klingt nach einem wirklich gelungenen Treffen an ein idyllischen Flussabschnitt. 
Ich hoffe, bei einem der nächsten Treffen dabei sein zu können


----------



## hanzz

Danke für die weiteren tollen Berichte. Echt cool, wie man beim Lesen quasi das Gefühl bekommt, ein bisschen dabei gewesen zu sein.
Von daher würde sicherlich nicht nur ich mich auch über weitere schmückende Bilder freuen. 

@Kochtopf
Mist mit deiner Karre und so einem angelbefreiten freien Tag. Aber lustig, wie du deine Angelgerüche auch mal hobbyfremden Leuten näherbringst. Erst der Chef und nun noch der Mechaniker.


----------



## Kochtopf

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke für die weiteren tollen Berichte. Echt cool, wie man beim Lesen quasi das Gefühl bekommt, ein bisschen dabei gewesen zu sein.
> Von daher würde sicherlich nicht nur ich mich auch über weitere schmückende Bilder freuen.
> 
> @Kochtopf
> Mist mit deiner Karre und so einem angelbefreiten freien Tag. Aber lustig, wie du deine Angelgerüche auch mal hobbyfremden Leuten näherbringst. Erst der Chef und nun noch der Mechaniker.


Ach mein lieber Hanzz, der gute Mann ist reiner Spinnfischer, so hat er für außergewöhnliche Maßnahmen durchaus Verständnis auch wenn er den tiefere  Sinn nicht ergründen kann. Aber den kriege ich auch noch


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, nun auch mein Bericht vom vergangenen Wochenende. Mittlerweile ist ja sehr viel über das Treffen geschrieben worden, ich hoffe also, dass Ihr Euch dennoch nicht langweilt.   Und wer die Tage vor dem Treffen aufmerksam den Ükel gelesen hat, dem wird nicht entgangen sein, dass die ganze Angelbande ziemlich aufgeregt war. Wie soll ich angeln, was muss ich mitnehmen waren die Dinge, die angesprochen wurden. Der Wunsch zu erfahren, was für Menschen sich hinter den bekannten „Tarnnamen“ verbergen (die meisten von uns kannten sich untereinander persönlich noch nicht), dürfte die Gemüter ebenfalls bewegt haben. Für mich kann ich sagen, dass ich sicher war, auf lupenreine Friedfisch-Freaks zu treffen. Angelnde Menschen, die gerne Fische fangen, die aber auch anderen ihre Fänge gönnen. Unter Anglern, das wisst ihr alle, ist das nicht immer selbstverständlich.
> 
> Wir haben uns in G viel über die Schultern geschaut, wir haben ordentlich geklugscheißert, aber niemand hat versucht andere zu belehren oder gar von (s)einer chemisch gereinigten Angelwahrheit zu überzeugen. Dass wir alle Angeln können, zeigen ja die vielen Bilder, die regelmäßig im Ükel gepostet werden.
> 
> So war es auch an diesem Wochenende. Jeder hat so gefischt, wie er es für richtig hielt. Das Posenlager und die Grundangelfraktion haben sich in etwa die Waage gehalten. Erfolgreicher waren die Posenangler, wie ich (der Grundanglerfraktion zugehörig) gestehen muss. Doch der Reihe nach: Die Frühankömmlinge wie Susanne, Tricast und Minimax hatten bereits reichlich gefangen, als ich gegen 18 Uhr das hübsche Städtchen an der Oberweser erreichte. Da Mario für 19 Uhr zum Schnitzelessen (das perfekte Abendessen zum Auftakt) geladen hatte, verzichteten Andal, Nordlichtangler, Xianelli und ich vorerst auf die Montage der Ruten.
> 
> 
> Der Samstag begann mit dichtem Nebel, der über der Weser lag. Ich habe im Auto geschlafen, weil die Pension mit ihren charmant knarzendem Boden, einen nächtlichen Toilettengang zur Ruhestörung für alle anderen gemacht hätte. Ich muss nun mitunter nachts mal raus und meist will sich mein Hund Ferdinand dann auch erleichtern, so dass auch ein noch knarzenderer Treppengang notwendig würde. Das wollte ich vermeiden. Doch zurück zum frühen Samstagmorgen. Es war gegen halb sechs als ich aufwachte und mit Ferdinand zu einer ersten Erkundungsrunde an die Weser startete. Aus dem Brolley von Xianelli, der die Nacht gleich an seinen Ruten verbracht hat, drang zufriedenes Schnarchen, einige Vögel sangen begleitend dazu und wir spazierten auf die andere Weserseite. Die ursprünglich für diesen Tag ins Auge gefasste Angelstelle ließ sich ohne brachialen Macheteneinsatz nicht erreichen, aber eine Buhne direkt gegenüber des Campingplatzes machte ebenfalls einen vielversprechenden Eindruck. Über Erfolg oder weniger Erfolg hat auch an diesem Tag die Entscheidung für Grund- oder Posenangeln entschieden. Ein weiterer Faktor kam hinzu: Anglerischer Erfolg hing auch maßgeblich von der Mobilität, die an den Tag gelegt wurde.
> 
> Ich habe an diesem Tag gleich zwei ungünstige Entscheidungen getroffen. Zum einen habe ich relativ schwer auf Grund gefischt, zum anderen wollte ich den Erfolg auf der von mir gewählten Buhne aussitzen. Als die brennende Sonne mir mehr und mehr zusetzte und mir dämmerte, dass die erhoffte Barbe wohl nicht mehr beissen würde, habe ich eine meiner Twin Tip Duo gegen eine leichte Feederrute getauscht und so der Weser wenigstens eine Entscheiderungsplötze entlocken können.
> 
> Mobil waren Gastgeber Mario und Minimax unterwegs. Und beide haben richtig gut gefangen! Mario, der am Freitag bereits zwei Aale vorlegte, hatte am Samstagvormittag einen richtig guten Fisch im Drill, der aber bedauerlicherweise wieder ausgestiegen ist. Aber eine Barbe fing er ja noch, wie ihr lesen konntet. Ja, und Minimax hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht mit minimalem Aufwand eine maximale Anzahl Döbel gefangen. Sein Erfolgsrezept: Die Fische trottenderweise suchen und ihnen bewegte Köder an der Posenmontage anbieten. Die Döbel mochten das.
> 
> Mit zunehmender Sonneneinstrahlung ließ bei mir die Konzentration nach und ich legte mich zu Ferdinand auf die Liege. Eine weitere Entscheidung, die sich als falsch erwies. Ich musste kurz eingenickt sein. Als ich wieder zu den Ruten schaute lag eine der Ruten nicht mehr auf der Rutenablage, sondern in der Buhnenvegetation. Der Haken war natürlich blank. Wie dem auch sei, mein Unwohlsein wurde zunehmend schlimmer, so dass ich mich entschiedenen habe, den Heimweg anzutreten.
> 
> Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Angelplatz. Einige Bilder, auf denen auch Ükels zu sehen sind, werde ich nach deren Einverständnis nachreichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 324549



Wunderbarer Bericht...
Sehr schön und lebendig geschrieben.
Und nachträglich noch gute Besserung.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Glück im Unglück - mir ist die Karre auf dem weg zur Arbeit krepiert, vermutlich ist das Steuergerät hinüber. Wenn mir das nachts im Weserbergland passiert wäre.... brrrr
> Immerhin noch kein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, der Blick des Mechanikers als er den süßen Fermentationsgeruch des Tulip inhalierte war Gold wert. Jetzt habe ich einen Tag frei ohne angeln gehen zu können, das lehne ich ab



Kein Fahrrad am Start.?


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach mein lieber Hanzz, der gute Mann ist reiner Spinnfischer, so hat er für außergewöhnliche Maßnahmen durchaus Verständnis auch wenn er den tiefere  Sinn nicht ergründen kann. Aber den kriege ich auch noch


Das wollen wir doch hoffen. Ihm entgeht sonst was


----------



## Andal

Was mir bei diesem Treffen sehr wohl und frohen Mutes aufgefallen ist. Alle hielten sich recht streng ans hic rhodos, hic salta. Es wurde praktisch nicht lateinisiert... keiner protzte sich mit vergangenen Taten über die Gebühr!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was mir bei diesem Treffen sehr wohl und frohen Mutes aufgefallen ist. Alle hielten sich recht streng ans hic rhodos, hic salta. Es wurde praktisch nicht lateinisiert... keiner protzte sich mit vergangenen Taten über die Gebühr!


Andal, liebelein, was hätte man bei DEN fangergebnissen auch tun sollen? "Der 12cm Aal erinnert mich an den Baumstammdicken Meter aus 2018", oder "mein größter Döbel war 5 mal so lang wie der"?
Das allgemein überschaubare Fangergebnis durch die Bank weg hat wenig Raum für Latein gelassen  wie sagten die Römer? _SITA VSVI LATE IN ISTA PER CANES_


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : danke für Deinen sehr schön geschriebenen Bericht! Deine Aussicht beim Grundangeln war ja phantastisch. Vielleicht deshalb der Verzicht auf das Trotting?


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp : danke, wäre prima, wenn Du bei Gelegenheit ein Foto Deiner Montage machen könntest. Eilt aber nicht, also bitte keine übertriebene Hektik!


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> The fake drill... fighting the stones.


Ein super Foto mit dir.


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter auch ein sehr schöner Bericht.


----------



## ulli1958m

Andal schrieb:


> The fake drill... fighting the stones.


Jauu...echt super schönes Bild....sieht aus wie ein Barbendrill....muss ja keiner wissen das Andal einen "Hänger" hatte


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Einen sehr schönen, ausführlichen Bericht hast du da verfasst. Ich freue mich für dich, dass du auch gut gefangen hast.

@Wuemmehunter Danke auch für deinen tollen Bericht und deinem leider zu kurzen Ükeltreffen. Tja, was soll man machen wenn es einem nicht gut geht. Ich hätte in solch einer Situation auch die Zelte abgebrochen. Schade, dass wir uns nicht persönlich kennen lernen konnten. Das verschieben wir auf das nächste Jahr.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@jason 1 : Die Posen sehen nicht nur auf den Bildern gut aus, nein, sie sind noch viel besser und schöner. Mir war es jedenfalls eine Ehre Dich getroffen zu haben.

LG Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

Ein paar Impressionen von gerade eben!!!








Na erkennt jeder seinen Angelplatz wieder??? Scheint im Einzugsgebiet ganz schön was runter gekommen zu sein!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

Mario ist bei dir gerade Land unter?


----------



## Hering 58

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Jauu...echt super schönes Bild....sieht aus wie ein Barbendrill....muss ja keiner wissen das Andal einen "Hänger" hatte


Musst du doch nicht verraten Ulli.


----------



## Kochtopf

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen von gerade eben!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324566
> Anhang anzeigen 324567
> Anhang anzeigen 324568
> Anhang anzeigen 324569
> Anhang anzeigen 324570
> 
> 
> Na erkennt jeder seinen Angelplatz wieder??? Scheint im Einzugsgebiet ganz schön was runter gekommen zu sein!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Bestimmt laufen jetzt aale und dickdöbel wie hulle!


----------



## MS aus G

Freitag, 17.05.2019

Nach dem ersten Ausschau halten, nach dem Tricast-Mobil, konnte ich noch kein Bremer Fahrzeug erhaschen! Auf dem Rückweg zu mir nach Hause, vernahm ich ein nicht zu überhörendes "Nageln" rücklings. Bei näherer Betrachtung und dem Erkennen des HB-Kennzeichens samt Anhänger, konnte es ja nur Einer sein!? Genau, der erste Ükel war eingetroffen! Die Begrüßung von Tricast nebst Anhang war genauso herzlich, wie das gesamte WE! Dann ging es ans einparken des besagten Gespanns, was keinerlei Probleme mit sich brachte. Im Anschluss musste natürlich erst einmal das Gewässer begutachtet werden. Es wurde für gut befunden! Scheine mussten auch noch besorgt werden, was sich leider als etwas kompliziert herausstellen sollte, da eine Karte nicht vorrätig war, aber es ging dann doch noch! Ich musste mich dann erstmal um das "Geschäftliche" kümmern. Nach getaner Arbeit schaute ich kurz ins Board und konnte lesen, das wohl auch der Rest auf dem Weg zu mir war! Dann wollte ich wieder nach Tricast schauen, da kam etwas "Berlinerisches" die "Klappe" (so heißt halt meine Strasse) hochgefahren. Das konnte ja nur Ükel Minimax sein, genau, der 2. Ükel wohlbehalten eingetroffen! Nach einer ebenso herzlichen Begrüßung samt Kaffee und Scheinübergabe, konnte Minimax auch Tricast begrüßen und nach kurzem Einchecken in der Pension, ging es so dann ans Wasser.

Tricast und Frau Hübner wußten ebenso wie Minimax sehr genau was zu tun war, so das ich auch mal kurz die Rute schwingen konnte. Gefangen wurde auch von allen sehr bald, allerdings, wie befürchtet, nur die "Mini-Fraktion"! Minimax lies es dann auch sehr "gemütlich", im Gegensatz zu den folgenden Tagen angehen!












Ich musste dann nach ein paar kleinen Rotaugen wieder einpacken, da ich ja noch einige Scheine besorgen musste. Der fehlende Schein war dann mittlerweile auch eingetroffen! Alles Tutti!

Ich hielt nochmal Ausschau nach weiteren Ükeln, aber leider noch nichts. So gab es erstmal einen "Kaffee to bring" am Wasser, der sehr gerne angenommen wurde! Frau Hübner zeigte Tricast mal wieder, wo es "lang,lang" geht!!! Ihre Pose war eingentlich ständig in Bewegung! Laut Tricast waren es wohl ü30-Fischis!!!

So langsam kam auch bei der Anreise Bewegung rein und die nächsten Ükels: Nordlichtangler und Wuemmehunter trafen ein. Zur großen Überraschung war auch Herr Kochtopf schon am Start! Kurz darauf folgten Xianeli mit Andal, die leider eine sehr "schlechte" Anreise mit vielen Staus und Umleitungen hatten, aber ansonsten unversehrt ankamen!

Alsbald gab es auch schon die versprochenen Schnitzel zur Stärkung, wobei Herr Kochtopf auf die am Wasser verbliebenen Sachen aufpasste und schon mal sein Glück versuchte. Herr Kochtopf bekam dann auch noch sein "Fett" weg!







Nach dem Mahl zog es dann auch alle ans Wasser. Ich folgte kurz darauf. Es wurden Würmer, Dendros und Maden bestückt und los ging es! Nach kurzer Zeit wurde ich zur Meute zitiert, wo mir ein sehr schönes Geschenk in Form eines eines Ükel-Shirts überreicht wurde!!! Vielen herzlichen DANK nochmals an alle dafür!!!

Nach einem kurzen Plausch musste ich auch schon zurück zu meinen Ruten, da ein Glöckchen läutete und ich einen "Riesenaal" von etwa 35cm fing! Kurz darauf gab es noch einen von unglaublichen 25cm! Andals Kommentar:"Schöner Wallerköder!!!" Einen etwa genauso "Großen" verlor ich noch kurz vor Land. Dann tat sich bei mir nichts mehr.

Bei den verbleibenden Boardies, einige waren schon zu Bett, nochmal nach dem rechten gesehen, aber außer ein paar leichten Zupfern, war auch weiter nichts!

Minimax wollte dann noch ein paar Kaltgetränke für die Nacht holen. Ich begleitete ihn daraufhin und trank mit Ihm noch ein "Feierabendbier" und bin dann in die Waagerechte! Ein erster toller Tag war leider schon zu Ende, für mich!

Am nächsten Morgen erfuhr ich, das unser "Aalkönig" in der Nacht noch 2 Schlangen verhaften konnte!!!

Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Andal

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein super Foto mit dir.


Dank an den Nordlichtangler. 



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Jauu...echt super schönes Bild....sieht aus wie ein Barbendrill....muss ja keiner wissen das Andal einen "Hänger" hatte


Aber nicht doch ... mit fremden Federn schmücken! 




MS aus G schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen von gerade eben!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324566
> Anhang anzeigen 324567
> Anhang anzeigen 324568
> Anhang anzeigen 324569
> Anhang anzeigen 324570
> 
> 
> Na erkennt jeder seinen Angelplatz wieder??? Scheint im Einzugsgebiet ganz schön was runter gekommen zu sein!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Oh, etwas feucht am Wiesenrand!


----------



## hanzz

@MS aus G   Feiner erster Teil einer Ükel Trilogie. Danke auch dafür.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Freitag, 17.05.2019
> 
> Nach dem ersten Ausschau halten, nach dem Tricast-Mobil, konnte ich noch kein Bremer Fahrzeug erhaschen! Auf dem Rückweg zu mir nach Hause, vernahm ich ein nicht zu überhörendes "Nageln" rücklings. Bei näherer Betrachtung und dem Erkennen des HB-Kennzeichens samt Anhänger, konnte es ja nur Einer sein!? Genau, der erste Ükel war eingetroffen! Die Begrüßung von Tricast nebst Anhang war genauso herzlich, wie das gesamte WE! Dann ging es ans einparken des besagten Gespanns, was keinerlei Probleme mit sich brachte. Im Anschluss musste natürlich erst einmal das Gewässer begutachtet werden. Es wurde für gut befunden! Scheine mussten auch noch besorgt werden, was sich leider als etwas kompliziert herausstellen sollte, da eine Karte nicht vorrätig war, aber es ging dann doch noch! Ich musste mich dann erstmal um das "Geschäftliche" kümmern. Nach getaner Arbeit schaute ich kurz ins Board und konnte lesen, das wohl auch der Rest auf dem Weg zu mir war! Dann wollte ich wieder nach Tricast schauen, da kam etwas "Berlinerisches" die "Klappe" (so heißt halt meine Strasse) hochgefahren. Das konnte ja nur Ükel Minimax sein, genau, der 2. Ükel wohlbehalten eingetroffen! Nach einer ebenso herzlichen Begrüßung samt Kaffee und Scheinübergabe, konnte Minimax auch Tricast begrüßen und nach kurzem Einchecken in der Pension, ging es so dann ans Wasser.
> 
> Tricast und Frau Hübner wußten ebenso wie Minimax sehr genau was zu tun war, so das ich auch mal kurz die Rute schwingen konnte. Gefangen wurde auch von allen sehr bald, allerdings, wie befürchtet, nur die "Mini-Fraktion"! Minimax lies es dann auch sehr "gemütlich", im Gegensatz zu den folgenden Tagen angehen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324571
> Anhang anzeigen 324572
> Anhang anzeigen 324573
> 
> 
> Ich musste dann nach ein paar kleinen Rotaugen wieder einpacken, da ich ja noch einige Scheine besorgen musste. Der fehlende Schein war dann mittlerweile auch eingetroffen! Alles Tutti!
> 
> Ich hielt nochmal Ausschau nach weiteren Ükeln, aber leider noch nichts. So gab es erstmal einen "Kaffee to bring" am Wasser, der sehr gerne angenommen wurde! Frau Hübner zeigte Tricast mal wieder, wo es "lang,lang" geht!!! Ihre Pose war eingentlich ständig in Bewegung! Laut Tricast waren es wohl ü30-Fischis!!!
> 
> So langsam kam auch bei der Anreise Bewegung rein und die nächsten Ükels: Nordlichtangler und Wuemmehunter trafen ein. Zur großen Überraschung war auch Herr Kochtopf schon am Start! Kurz darauf folgten Xianeli mit Andal, die leider eine sehr "schlechte" Anreise mit vielen Staus und Umleitungen hatten, aber ansonsten unversehrt ankamen!
> 
> Alsbald gab es auch schon die versprochenen Schnitzel zur Stärkung, wobei Herr Kochtopf auf die am Wasser verbliebenen Sachen aufpasste und schon mal sein Glück versuchte. Herr Kochtopf bekam dann auch noch sein "Fett" weg!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324574
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324575
> 
> 
> Nach dem Mahl zog es dann auch alle ans Wasser. Ich folgte kurz darauf. Es wurden Würmer, Dendros und Maden bestückt und los ging es! Nach kurzer Zeit wurde ich zur Meute zitiert, wo mir ein sehr schönes Geschenk in Form eines eines Ükel-Shirts überreicht wurde!!! Vielen herzlichen DANK nochmals an alle dafür!!!
> 
> Nach einem kurzen Plausch musste ich auch schon zurück zu meinen Ruten, da ein Glöckchen läutete und ich einen "Riesenaal" von etwa 35cm fing! Kurz darauf gab es noch einen von unglaublichen 25cm! Andals Kommentar:"Schöner Wallerköder!!!" Einen etwa genauso "Großen" verlor ich noch kurz vor Land. Dann tat sich bei mir nichts mehr.
> 
> Bei den verbleibenden Boardies, einige waren schon zu Bett, nochmal nach dem rechten gesehen, aber außer ein paar leichten Zupfern, war auch weiter nichts!
> 
> Minimax wollte dann noch ein paar Kaltgetränke für die Nacht holen. Ich begleitete ihn daraufhin und trank mit Ihm noch ein "Feierabendbier" und bin dann in die Waagerechte! Ein erster toller Tag war leider schon zu Ende, für mich!
> 
> Am nächsten Morgen erfuhr ich, das unser "Aalkönig" in der Nacht noch 2 Schlangen verhaften konnte!!!
> 
> Fortsetzung folgt!


Mario schöner erster Teil einer Ükel Trilogie.Freue mich schon auf teil 2.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber wo bleibt Teil 2, @MS aus G ?
Ist das wieder so eine Kuhwiesenwallerthreadmethode?


----------



## MS aus G

Ich hab doch keine Zeit!!! 

Gleich ist erstmal Kartenspielen angesagt! Wir müssen noch ein wenig Zaster einspielen um im November zum Hochseeangeln fahren zu können!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder und Berichte !!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andal, liebelein, was hätte man bei DEN fangergebnissen auch tun sollen? "Der 12cm Aal erinnert mich an den Baumstammdicken Meter aus 2018", oder "mein größter Döbel war 5 mal so lang wie der"?
> Das allgemein überschaubare Fangergebnis durch die Bank weg hat wenig Raum für Latein gelassen  wie sagten die Römer? _SITA VSVI LATE IN ISTA PER CANES_


Ich hab es auch schon anders erlebt... da hatte man permanent Bilder unter der Nase... mein See, mein Boot, mein Fang. Das nervt, wenn man eigentlich den angeregten Plausch sucht.


----------



## Kochtopf

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hab doch keine Zeit!!!
> 
> Gleich ist erstmal Kartenspielen angesagt! Wir müssen noch ein wenig Zaster einspielen um im November zum Hochseeangeln fahren zu können!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Ich habe den Smilie vergessen. Ich gönne dir von Herzen ein Privatleben. In Maßen  viel spass, mach se nass!


----------



## Minimax

Toll @MS aus G  Mario, und vielen Dank für den schön bebilderten Bericht! Da kann man die Stimmung und herzliche Gemütlichkeit unseres Treffens schon gut erahnen! Und ich will kein Schlumpf sein, wenns nicht zu spät ist, hätt ichs gerne wenn die Unkenntlichkeit durch Phototausch vom Gesicht gezogen werden. Wenn meine Mitükels den Mut haben sich zu zeigen, wieso sollte ich zurückstehen? Gilt übrigens für auch für weitere Photos die gepostet werden sollten, grünes licht, say it loud say it proud, ich bin ABler und Ükel, und da bin ich stolz drauf und in guter Gesellschaft! Also Photo frei! (Ausser das Bild wo ich nachts nackt mit dem Entchenschwimmring und dem Früchtehut auf dem Pensionsflur Samba tanza, bitte) 

Und nochmal ganz herzlichen Dank an @Wümmehunter, ein toller Bericht der auch das anglerische in den Fokus nimmt, das dürfen wir vor lauter tollen Bekanntschaften und neuen Freunden auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Schätze, für die nächsten Treffen ist ein Chronist gefunden.. Ich hoffe Du hast Dich schnell erholt (bin auch Betroffener und weiss wie es ist: Spätnachts am gleichen Tag hats mich auch erwischt, kein Wunder bei den Luftdruckwechsel..)

Wo wir grad dabei sind: Interessant war ja die Namenspolitik, es war ein Lustiges Hin und her zwischen Nick- und Klarnamen, oder Mischungen davon, tagelang. Aber soweit ich sehe, gabs ne Art unausgesprochenen Konsens, das unser Flussbuchautor ob er sich jetzt Wuemmehunter nennt, oder XXXXXXX getauft wurde, auf jeden Fall und für alle Zeiten "Wümme" ist.

hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch schon anders erlebt... da hatte man permanent Bilder unter der Nase... mein See, mein Boot, mein Fang. Das nervt, wenn man eigentlich den angeregten Plausch sucht.


Tatsächlich wurden nur sehr sehr homöopathische Dosen an Fangbildern gezeigt. Bei Eli und mir waren es eher Familienfotos 
Aber wieso sollte es anders sein unter Stammtischbrüdern?
Sehr angenehm

*ed*
Ich bleib dabei, bitte keine Fotos mit erkennbarem Gesicht. Dafür gerne wie ich Sambaminimax auf der Ukulele begleite


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ....Aber wieso sollte es anders sein unter Stammtischbrüdern?
> Sehr angenehm


Das wird es gewesen sein. Ein Treffen unter gewählten Brüdern und nicht von zufälligen Mitgliedern!


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> (Ausser das Bild wo ich nachts nackt mit dem Entchenschwimmring und dem Früchtehut auf dem Pensionsflur Samba tanza, bitte)



Sehr geil. 
Hat was


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Die Posen sehen nicht nur auf den Bildern gut aus, nein, sie sind noch viel besser und schöner. Mir war es jedenfalls eine Ehre Dich getroffen zu haben.
> 
> LG Heinz


Lieber Heinz. Vielen Dank für das herzliche Kompliment. Mich freut es total, dass dir die Posen gefallen. Für einen Erfahrungsbericht mit den Posen wäre ich sehr dankbar. Sie sollen ja nicht nur gut aussehen, sondern auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.Im übrigen war es mir auch eine Ehre euch alle kennen zu lernen.

Gruß Jason
PS. Nächstes Jahr gibt es Waggler.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> PS. Nächstes Jahr gibt es Waggler.



Wooohoooooo!


----------



## Kochtopf

hanzz schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> Hat was


Ich sehe, der Herr ist Feinschmecker


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Ausser das Bild wo ich nachts nackt mit dem Entchenschwimmring und dem Früchtehut auf dem Pensionsflur Samba tanza, bitte)
> 
> Was hast du doch für Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn das hier https://www.sutter-gmbh.de/robuster-ansitzstuhl-liter-131086/ hält was es verspricht (150kg! Da kann Kleintöpfchen dreimal auf den Schoß) für den Preis... dann sehe ich mich gezwungen das Ding zu erwerben, verdammich. Toll zum trotting


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe, der Herr ist Feinschmecker


Das waren die besten Parties, wenn sie so endeten.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Wuemmehunter und
@MS aus G    
Danke für die schönen Berichte und das teilen. 
Die Bilder von einem traumhaften Flecken Erde.
Klasse.


----------



## Jason

Nach den starken Unwetter ist unser kleines Vereinsflüsschen zu einem reißenden Strom geworden. Als ich am späten Nachmittag unsere Warme mal inspizieren habe, ist der Wasserstand schon wieder ca. 50cm gefallen. Man kann es gut an den Bäumen sehen. Auf Rotpunktdöbel hätte das jetzt keinen Zweck. Die Warme fließt in die Diemel und die Diemel geht in die Weser. Und dann kommt unser Wasser beim Mario vorbei. Da wo ihr gefischt habt. Der hat ja schon Bilder von der Weser abgeliefert. Die ersten beiden Bilder ist die gleiche Stelle, mal zum Vergleich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke an @MS aus G  - viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spaß beim Kartenspiel, Mario! 
Toller Bericht, danke. Und oha, der Pegel ist ja mal leicht gesteigen...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn das hier https://www.sutter-gmbh.de/robuster-ansitzstuhl-liter-131086/ hält was es verspricht (150kg! Da kann Kleintöpfchen dreimal auf den Schoß) für den Preis... dann sehe ich mich gezwungen das Ding zu erwerben, verdammich. Toll zum trotting


Das meinte ich mit dem Unterschied zwischen leicht und wirklich bequem.
Aber sieh dir den Fox Adjusta Level Chair an. Auch bis 160 kg belastbar (sic!) und trotzdem noch mit einem gewissen Sitzkomfort... und leicht zu transportieren!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit dem Unterschied zwischen leicht und wirklich bequem.
> Aber sieh dir den Fox Adjusta Level Chair an. Auch bis 160 kg belastbar (sic!) und trotzdem noch mit einem gewissen Sitzkomfort... und leicht zu transportieren!


Und nicht mehr erhältlich. Und wenn doch knapp zehn mal so teuer


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und nicht mehr erhältlich. Und wenn doch knapp zehn mal so teuer


Dafür hast du so einen aber auch "ewig"! 

Ich habe meinen, das noch leichtere Vorgängermodell, bald 20 Jahre. Und man sitzt und hockt nicht.


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Freitag, 17.05.2019
> 
> Nach dem ersten Ausschau halten, nach dem Tricast-Mobil, konnte ich noch kein Bremer Fahrzeug erhaschen! Auf dem Rückweg zu mir nach Hause, vernahm ich ein nicht zu überhörendes "Nageln" rücklings. Bei näherer Betrachtung und dem Erkennen des HB-Kennzeichens samt Anhänger, konnte es ja nur Einer sein!? Genau, der erste Ükel war eingetroffen! Die Begrüßung von Tricast nebst Anhang war genauso herzlich, wie das gesamte WE! Dann ging es ans einparken des besagten Gespanns, was keinerlei Probleme mit sich brachte. Im Anschluss musste natürlich erst einmal das Gewässer begutachtet werden. Es wurde für gut befunden! Scheine mussten auch noch besorgt werden, was sich leider als etwas kompliziert herausstellen sollte, da eine Karte nicht vorrätig war, aber es ging dann doch noch! Ich musste mich dann erstmal um das "Geschäftliche" kümmern. Nach getaner Arbeit schaute ich kurz ins Board und konnte lesen, das wohl auch der Rest auf dem Weg zu mir war! Dann wollte ich wieder nach Tricast schauen, da kam etwas "Berlinerisches" die "Klappe" (so heißt halt meine Strasse) hochgefahren. Das konnte ja nur Ükel Minimax sein, genau, der 2. Ükel wohlbehalten eingetroffen! Nach einer ebenso herzlichen Begrüßung samt Kaffee und Scheinübergabe, konnte Minimax auch Tricast begrüßen und nach kurzem Einchecken in der Pension, ging es so dann ans Wasser.
> 
> Tricast und Frau Hübner wußten ebenso wie Minimax sehr genau was zu tun war, so das ich auch mal kurz die Rute schwingen konnte. Gefangen wurde auch von allen sehr bald, allerdings, wie befürchtet, nur die "Mini-Fraktion"! Minimax lies es dann auch sehr "gemütlich", im Gegensatz zu den folgenden Tagen angehen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324571
> Anhang anzeigen 324572
> Anhang anzeigen 324573
> 
> 
> Ich musste dann nach ein paar kleinen Rotaugen wieder einpacken, da ich ja noch einige Scheine besorgen musste. Der fehlende Schein war dann mittlerweile auch eingetroffen! Alles Tutti!
> 
> Ich hielt nochmal Ausschau nach weiteren Ükeln, aber leider noch nichts. So gab es erstmal einen "Kaffee to bring" am Wasser, der sehr gerne angenommen wurde! Frau Hübner zeigte Tricast mal wieder, wo es "lang,lang" geht!!! Ihre Pose war eingentlich ständig in Bewegung! Laut Tricast waren es wohl ü30-Fischis!!!
> 
> So langsam kam auch bei der Anreise Bewegung rein und die nächsten Ükels: Nordlichtangler und Wuemmehunter trafen ein. Zur großen Überraschung war auch Herr Kochtopf schon am Start! Kurz darauf folgten Xianeli mit Andal, die leider eine sehr "schlechte" Anreise mit vielen Staus und Umleitungen hatten, aber ansonsten unversehrt ankamen!
> 
> Alsbald gab es auch schon die versprochenen Schnitzel zur Stärkung, wobei Herr Kochtopf auf die am Wasser verbliebenen Sachen aufpasste und schon mal sein Glück versuchte. Herr Kochtopf bekam dann auch noch sein "Fett" weg!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324574
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324575
> 
> 
> Nach dem Mahl zog es dann auch alle ans Wasser. Ich folgte kurz darauf. Es wurden Würmer, Dendros und Maden bestückt und los ging es! Nach kurzer Zeit wurde ich zur Meute zitiert, wo mir ein sehr schönes Geschenk in Form eines eines Ükel-Shirts überreicht wurde!!! Vielen herzlichen DANK nochmals an alle dafür!!!
> 
> Nach einem kurzen Plausch musste ich auch schon zurück zu meinen Ruten, da ein Glöckchen läutete und ich einen "Riesenaal" von etwa 35cm fing! Kurz darauf gab es noch einen von unglaublichen 25cm! Andals Kommentar:"Schöner Wallerköder!!!" Einen etwa genauso "Großen" verlor ich noch kurz vor Land. Dann tat sich bei mir nichts mehr.
> 
> Bei den verbleibenden Boardies, einige waren schon zu Bett, nochmal nach dem rechten gesehen, aber außer ein paar leichten Zupfern, war auch weiter nichts!
> 
> Minimax wollte dann noch ein paar Kaltgetränke für die Nacht holen. Ich begleitete ihn daraufhin und trank mit Ihm noch ein "Feierabendbier" und bin dann in die Waagerechte! Ein erster toller Tag war leider schon zu Ende, für mich!
> 
> Am nächsten Morgen erfuhr ich, das unser "Aalkönig" in der Nacht noch 2 Schlangen verhaften konnte!!!
> 
> Fortsetzung folgt!


@MS aus G Super Bericht und tolle Bilder. Schade, dass ich zu tun hatte. Das sieht so richtig nach einer gemütlicher Runde aus. Nächstes Jahr bin ich von Anfang an mit dabei. 
Freue mich auf deine Fortsetzung

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Dafür hast du so einen aber auch "ewig"!
> 
> Ich habe meinen, das noch leichtere Vorgängermodell, bald 20 Jahre. Und man sitzt und hockt nicht.


Freilich, aber die liquiden Mittel  muss man auch erstmal haben


----------



## geomas

Lieber @jason 1  - da ist ja mal richtig was runtergekommen bei Euch!

@Kochtopf : ich bin etwas skeptisch, was einfache Klapphocker angeht. Hab schon zwei über den Jordan begleitet. Und ich bin ein Leichtgewicht.
Vielleicht kann @Minimax bei Gelegenheit mal schreiben, wie die Füße des Korum-Chairs so sind. Also ob die Höhenverstellung einen relativ soliden Eindruck macht (das gefiel mir neulich im Laden am leichten-Fox-Gestühl so gar nicht).


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen von gerade eben!!!
> Na erkennt jeder seinen Angelplatz wieder??? Scheint im Einzugsgebiet ganz schön was runter gekommen zu sein!!!



Krass! Die Weser ist eine gestrenge Herrin. Da haben wir ja richtig Glück gehabt.

"Wo gerstern noch Lärm und lustiger Tisch,
schwamm anderen Tags der Stumme Fisch
Heut bin ich über Rungholt gefahren,
die Stadt ging unter vor fünfhundert Jahren,
trutz bkanke Hans"


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Krass! Die Weser ist eine gestrenge Herrin. Da haben wir ja richtig Glück gehabt.
> 
> "Wo gerstern noch Lärm und lustiger Tisch,
> schwamm anderen Tags der Stumme Fisch
> Heut bin ich über Rungholt gefahren,
> die Stadt ging unter vor fünfhundert Jahren,
> trutz bkanke Hans"


Du bist ja auch ein richtiger Dichter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> "Wo gerstern noch Lärm und lustiger Tisch,
> schwamm anderen Tags der Stumme Fisch
> Heut bin ich über Rungholt gefahren,
> die Stadt ging unter vor fünfhundert Jahren,
> trutz bkanke Hans"


Freund! Bruder! Ükel!

Wurde nebenbei von Achim Reichl sehr hörenswert vertont


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Lieber @jason 1 - da ist ja mal richtig was runtergekommen bei Euch!


Ja, da ist wirklich ganz schön was runtergekommen. War an der Grenze. Bei uns in Nordhessen hat es einige ganz schön erwischt. Schlammlawinen, vollgelaufene Keller und überschwemmte Straßen.
Bei uns im Ort war aber alles gut. Niederkaufungen ist komplett abgesoffen. Wer da nicht gut versichert ist, hat komplett verschissen. 
Glaubt mir. "Es kommen noch mehr Wetterkapriolen".

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke Captain Obvious



Ich wollte nur nochmal unterstreichen, wie effektiv das ganze tatsächlich ist. 


@Wuemmehunter: Ich hatte gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es dir noch die Ruten ins Gebüsch gezogen hat. Das ist natürlich doppelt ärgerlich, vielleicht waren das ja die erhofften Barben.

Tja, und unsere lieb gewonnene Weser tobt sich ja jetzt mal so richtig aus. Da hat sie es ja am Wochenende richtig gut mit uns gemeint.


----------



## Minimax

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch ein richtiger Dichter.



War olle v. Liliencron und nicht ich, kam mir in den Sinn bei den Bildern, da hab ichs geklaut.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nochmals Dank für alle Genesungswünsche! Es geht mir wieder gut, bin auch am arbeiten und plane bereits meine Angeltouren für das kommende Wochenende, es gilt schließlich die nicht benötigten Köder zu verbrauchen. Außerdem lieber @Minimax, werde ich meine Tench Float rausholen sie mit einer Pin kombinieren und mit einer leichten Avonpose etwas trotten. Mache ich viel zu selten. So selten dass ich gar nicht mehr weiß, wie erfolgreich das Trotten sein kann. Das kommende Wochenende wird mich natürlich an die Wümme führen, deren Namen ich hier auf Euren Wunsch künftig tragen werde. Es ist mir eine große Ehre, denn die Wümme ist wirklich ein exzellentes kleines Fischwasser!
Auch von mir übrigens noch ein großes Dankeschön an alle anderen Berichterstatter und Bildchronisten unseres wunderbaren Treffens an der Weser. Ich bin mir sicher, die Daheimgeblieben können sich ein facettenreiches Bild vom Ükeltreffen machen.
@jason 1: Wirklich schade, dass wir uns nicht mehr gesehen haben, aber das werden wir spätestens im kommenden Jahr nachholen. 
@MS aus G: Mein Gott, ich wüßte nicht, wie ich unter solchen Bedingungen fischen sollte. Aber schon krass, wie schnell der Pegel steigen kann.Heftig!
@Tricast: Dir und Susanne noch mal Herzlichen Dank noch mal für das Mitbringen vergessener Dinge. 
Und an alle anderen in Gieselwerder Anwesenden: Es war auch mir eine große Freude Euch kennengelernt zu haben!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur nochmal unterstreichen, wie effektiv das ganze tatsächlich ist.
> 
> 
> @Wuemmehunter: Ich hatte gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es dir noch die Ruten ins Gebüsch gezogen hat. Das ist natürlich doppelt ärgerlich, vielleicht waren das ja die erhofften Barben.
> 
> Tja, und unsere lieb gewonnene Weser tobt sich ja jetzt mal so richtig aus. Da hat sie es ja am Wochenende richtig gut mit uns gemeint.


Es war nur eine Rute Tobias! Ärgern tu ich mich nicht. wahrscheinlich ist einfach nur ein größeres Stück Geäst in die Schnur gedriftet.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> War olle v. Liliencron und nicht ich, kam mir in den Sinn bei den Bildern, da hab ichs geklaut.


Dafür bist du aber auch ehrlich?


----------



## Tobias85

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also bis später und Jungs: Nicht vergessen, Made und Co. aus euren Taschen zu nehmen.



Und ratet mal, wer grade den Behälter mit dem Futter vom Samstag aufgemacht und sofort wieder hektisch verschlossen hat... 


@Wuemmehunter und @MS aus G auch nochmal vielen Dank für eure Berichte. Vom Freitag und vom Samstag morgen habe ich ja gar nichts mitbekommen und so oder so hat ja jeder seine ganz eigene Sicht auf das Treffen und ich finde es schön, in die Perspektive der anderen eintauchen zu können.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas, interessant das Du das ansprichst, denn ich bin nicht sehr zufrieden mit den Füßen des Korum Supa Lite Chairs.
Zuerst das Gute:
Also, die Stabilität ist allemal ausreichend für mich, aber ich bin ja auch nicht so ein wirkliches Manimal/Renaissancemensch. Die Verstellung funktioniert
prima und hält- man muss den Bügel öffnen, dann sind die Teleskopbeine coolerweise immer noch fest, so dass sie nicht wild rausrutschen. Wenn man ihnen
dann so einen Handballen-Klaps gibt, wie die Typen in den Actionfilmen mit den Magazinen, kann man sie gut und sicher verstellen. Hab auch sicher schon bei vollem
Auszug gesessen.
Hier meine Kritik: 
Der alte Chair, den ich mit einem Auto überfahren habe, hatte schöne, massive runde Schlammtellerfüsse, die sich ganz flach anklappen liessen. DIe neuen Füsse slind langrechteckig und Hohl und riechen irgendwie nach Plastik-Fantastik. Wobei: Sie haben bisher immer ihren Dienst geleistet, aber dennoch.. die Runden Füsse waren besser.

Ich würd den Stuhl aber immer noch sehr empfehlen- vor allem seit ich rausfand, dass man gar keinen Kompatiblen Korum-Soundso-Bag braucht, sundern uhn auch einfach hinter die Riemen jedweden Rucksacks stecken kann und man ihn so wunderbar Rovingmässig als ein Gepäckstück auf dem Rücken tragen kann.
hg 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ danke, wirklich sehr hilfreich. Die großen Schlammtellerfüße gefielen mir sehr gut am probegesessenen Duralite: nur war eben die Höhenverstellung billig, hakelig, ruckelig und paßte so gar nicht zum ansonsten sehr guten Eindruck, den der Stuhl hinterlassen hat.
Tja, hab mir eben noch mal das Korum-Video angesehen und genau auf Füße und Höhenverstellung geachtet.
Werd es wohl wagen.
Danke!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> nur war eben die Höhenverstellung billig, hakelig, ruckelig



Ja, aber Obacht, vielleicht wär Dein persönlicher Eindruck beim Korum derselbe: Denn so gings mir auch, bis ich den Handballen-trick herausfand. Möchte keinen falschen Rat geben. 
Es ist schon ein Kreuz, das unsere Angelläden niemals die Sachen führen, die uns interessieren und wir sozusagen in den blauen Dunst der Internetläden drordern müssen. Aber ja, 80% Ladenfläche für Gummifische und Spinnprügeö, der Rest geht für Rattenfallenkörbchen, Sargbleie und abscheuliche Knicklichtposen drauf. In der Ecke verstauben dann noch 2-3 brandungsgeeignete Heavy Feeder Ruten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde so Klappstühle/-hocker (auch rückenlehnenlos am Rucksack bei Sutter erhältlich- auch angeblich 150 kg Tragkraft) schaurig schön altmodisch und erhoffe mir ein  bisschen mehr Komfort beim trotten und roven, @Minimax ens Stuhl war mir gewachsen (hatte Mini nicht "Tu es nicht!" gerufen?) aber erschien mir vom bloßen Ausmaß sperrig zu sein. Ich glaube ich lass es auf einen Versuch ankommen


----------



## geomas

^ dann seh ich mir den Duralite doch noch mal an und werd den Verkäufer fragen, ob er Kung-Fu zur Höhenverstellung gestattet oder ob er einen besseren Trick hat. 
Er will ja verkaufen, so meine Hoffnung. Ansonsten stimmt Deine Beobachtung zum Angelladen-Sortiment 100pro (bis auf die vergessene FoPu-Ecke, + bei uns natürlich noch der Meereskram).


----------



## Tricast

Diese ganzen Diskussionen wegen Gewicht und so sind doch Nonsens!! Was wir brauchen ist ein Equipment-Manager!! 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde so Klappstühle/-hocker (auch rückenlehnenlos am Rucksack bei Sutter erhältlich- auch angeblich 150 kg Tragkraft) schaurig schön altmodisch und erhoffe mir ein  bisschen mehr Komfort beim trotten und roven, @Minimax ens Stuhl war mir gewachsen (hatte Mini nicht "Tu es nicht!" gerufen?) aber erschien mir vom bloßen Ausmaß *sperrig* zu sein. Ich glaube ich lass es auf einen Versuch ankommen



Richtig- alle, auch die leichtesten Stühle sind sperrig, und zwar wegen ihrer breite. Gibt viele Hersteller die "leichte" Stühle anbieten, aber sie sind bis auf ein Paar Gramm mehr oder wniger alle sehr ähnlich: Und dazu gehört diese magische 50cm (ich geh jetzt nicht nachmessen, ihr wisst was ich meine) Breite. und die macht sie sperrig.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : ich habe unzählige Stunden auf Uromas Klapphocker verbracht. Mehr an Tor- und Seitenauslinien irgendwelcher Bolzplätze als am Fluß, leider.
Den hat sie vor/während/nach (?) dem Krieg für Bahnreisen genutzt, damals waren die Abteile der Reichsbahn wohl häufiger überfüllt.






Leider ist das derbe Tuch aufgerieben und dann gerissen, muß mal einen Segelmacher aufsuchen, um mir Ersatz anfertigen zu lassen.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Was wir brauchen ist ein Equipment-Manager



Das ist doch die politisch korrekte Formulierung für "Einheimische Träger" oder?  Bruder "Opulent" Kochtopf hatte an der Weser ja jeweils gleich zwei.


----------



## Tricast

Der ist doch genial. Passt fürs breite Gesäss und auch für den schmalen Hintern! 

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist doch die politisch korrekte Formulierung für "Einheimische Träger" oder?  Bruder "Opulent" Kochtopf hatte an der Weser ja jeweils gleich zwei.


Bis zu dreien!
*ed* und die  Niedersachsen haben die "einheimischen Träger Jobs" an Ausländer outgesourct, köstlich!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bis zu dreien!



Karpfenangler kommen damit aber nicht hin.

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Karpfenangler kommen damit aber nicht hin.
> 
> Heinz


 
Du erinnerst mich damit an mein Vorhaben, mit ganz leichtem Gepäck Karpfen und ihren ungleich schöneren grünlich-schimmernden Cousinen nachzustellen. 
Donerstag hab ich Zeit, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : ich habe unzählige Stunden auf Uromas Klapphocker verbracht. Mehr an Tor- und Seitenauslinien irgendwelcher Bolzplätze als am Fluß, leider.
> Den hat sie vor/während/nach (?) dem Krieg für Bahnreisen genutzt, damals waren die Abteile der Reichsbahn wohl häufiger überfüllt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider ist das derbe Tuch aufgerieben und dann gerissen, muß mal einen Segelmacher aufsuchen, um mir Ersatz anfertigen zu lassen.


Das ist doch mal Qualität.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Hartmut, aber auch Qualität hält nicht ewig.
Das Segeltuch (?) war nach etlichen Jahren an den Kanten komplett durchgerieben.


PS: Gut möglich, daß der Klapphocker noch „Friedensware” war, also vor dem 2. Weltkrieg fabriziert wurde. Den Begriff hab ich tatsächlich aus einer DDR-Angelzeitschrift.
Es gab darin ne Geschichten-Reihe von den Angel- und Überlebensabenteuern der Nachkriegsjugend. Als Friedensware wurden qualitativ höherwertige Konsumgüter bezeichnet, denen der Sparzwang in Kriegs- und Nachkriegszeiten noch nicht anzumerken war.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gut möglich, daß der Klapphocker noch „Friedensware” war, also vor dem 2. Weltkrieg fabriziert wurde.



Wenn Dein Herz nicht an diesem speziellen ehrwürdigen Exemplar hängt: Hocker diesen Typs gibt es zum Preis eines okayen Wobblers überall. Ich habe einen solchen immer in einem Fach meines Rucksacks dabei. War Auch schonmal in der Spinn oder sogar Fliegentasche. Extrem nützliches Design, macht nach 20min zwar Rückenschmerzen, aber ne Sitzgelegenheit auch bei schlammigem Boden mit nem Faltmass wie ein Luftpolsterumschlag- sollte man immer dabei haben.


----------



## geomas

^ in diesem Fall ist es tatsächlich der „sentimentale Wert”. 
Jetzt hab ich immer billige und dabei superrobuste Plastik-Klapphocker im Wagen dabei, je nach zu erwartendem Ufergrund auch mal beim Angeln.
Die nehmen Feuchtigkeit und Dreck besser als Metallkonstruktionen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Hartmut, aber auch Qualität hält nicht ewig.
> Das Segeltuch (?) war nach etlichen Jahren an den Kanten komplett durchgerieben.


Wie alt war denn das Tuch ? Und war es noch das Originale?


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wie alt war denn das Tuch ? Und war es noch das Originale?



Ich vermute, daß es noch das Originaltuch war. Ganz derber Stoff. 
Samt und Seide hätte ich meiner Urgroßmutter gegönnt, wäre für so ein Sitzmöbel allerdings unpraktisch gewesen.
Ich hab den Hocker seit einem Umzug in einer Kiste, muß mal suchen.


----------



## Andal

De groot Manntränke sollte allen Norddeutschen ein Begriff sein.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Freilich, aber die liquiden Mittel  muss man auch erstmal haben


Du sagst es!


----------



## Mikesch

Derzeit kommt man ja kaum mit dem Lesen nach.
Schöne Berichte bis jetzt, hoffe es kommen noch mehr.
MS hat ja noch welche versprochen, aber von mir aus dürfte jeder Teilnehmer einen Bericht verfassen.


----------



## Andal

Btw... grad kommt ein Reportage über Rotmilane in der Rhön.

Genau diesen Raubvogel hatten wir auch am Samstag über der Brücke in G. kreisen gesehen.


----------



## geomas

^ Rotmilane seh ich mittlerweile beim Angeln häufiger als alle anderen Raubvögel (außer am Fluß direkt nebenan). 
Meistens besuche ich ja Gewässer im Umkreis von 10-25km rund um Rostock und da scheints doch ne stabile Population zu geben. Den vielen Windrädern zum Trotz.
Auf dem Weg zur Angelstelle hat ein Rotmilan letztes Jahr ein paar Meter vor mir einen Alarmstart hingelegt, er hatte ein Karniggel am Wickel und ich den Schreck meines Lebens bekommen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nach den starken Unwetter ist unser kleines Vereinsflüsschen zu einem reißenden Strom geworden. Als ich am späten Nachmittag unsere Warme mal inspizieren habe, ist der Wasserstand schon wieder ca. 50cm gefallen. Man kann es gut an den Bäumen sehen. Auf Rotpunktdöbel hätte das jetzt keinen Zweck. Die Warme fließt in die Diemel und die Diemel geht in die Weser. Und dann kommt unser Wasser beim Mario vorbei. Da wo ihr gefischt habt. Der hat ja schon Bilder von der Weser abgeliefert. Die ersten beiden Bilder ist die gleiche Stelle, mal zum Vergleich.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Da kommt bei euch ganz schön viel Wasser, ich hab bei mir noch nicht genau geschaut....obwohl ich ja nur ausm Fenster schauen müsste .
Das Wasser scheint schon wider zu sinken wie man sieht.

@geomas 
Aktuell komm ich rein zu gar nichts, das Foto und einen kleinen Text zur Montage reiche ich aba sicher noch nach........auch Fotos meiner verwendeten Haken auf Millimeterpapier wird noch kommen. Mal schauen evtl am We, kanns aber noch nciht versprechen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Verdächtig ruhig hier.. Alle noch etwas alle vom WE..?
Gelegentlich verwende ich eine Seitenarmmontage mit Rotationsperle beim Meeresangeln.
Jetzt wollte ich mir etwas Ähnliches für Barben basteln, weil ich die Meeresvorfächer als Notbehelf im Urlaub benutzt habe und ganz erbaut von den Möglichkeiten war.
Da ich ja für Barben keine 60/80er Schnüre brauche, dachte ich ne 45er müsste es auch tun.
Das Ergebniß war desaströs - warum weiß ich noch nicht genau.
Die Vorfächer brachen bei ca. 3kg in den Stopperknoten, was ja eigentlich auch zu erwarten war (deshalb 45er..), aber doch nicht bei 3kg...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wieviel trägt die Schnur denn sonst?


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Verdächtig ruhig hier.. Alle noch etwas alle vom WE..?



Ich für meinen Teil ja, der Arbeitsalltag tut sein übriges  Plane aber, diese Woche noch mindestens einmal ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher : hmm, da bin ich ratlos. Hab Deine Montage jetzt auch nicht vor Augen.
Hab gelegentlich auch mit unerklärlichen Schnurbrüchen zu tun, in letzter Zeit ist es allerdings deutlich besser geworden.

@dawurzelsepp : danke, laß Dir bitte Zeit. 

@Tobias85 : Du hattest mir ja neulich den Tipp mit Feedergum (Powergum?) gegeben zum „Abclippen” der Schnur. 
Wie machst Du das konkret? https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/feedern-feederangeln-alternativen-zum-schnurclip wie Nr. 2 oder 3 in diesem Artikel?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Du hattest mir ja neulich den Tipp mit Feedergum (Powergum?) gegeben zum „Abclippen” der Schnur.
> Wie machst Du das konkret? https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/feedern-feederangeln-alternativen-zum-schnurclip wie Nr. 2 oder 3 in diesem Artikel?


Ich werde zwar nicht gefragt aber ich erdreiste mich einer Antwort  Ich nehme die Schlaufenmethode. Da ich zu unfähig bin eine ausreichende Schlaufe frei Hand zu binden (entweder zu groß oder zu klein) binde ich direkt eingeklippt auf der Spule und schiebe den Knoten dann an den klip um im Zweifel schnell lösen zu können. Klappt gut und übersteht auch mal zwei Angeltage (ich empfehle frisch zu binden)


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Die dritte Variante von Dr. Catch kannte ich ja noch garnicht. Aber auch keine schlechte Idee wenn die Ringe groß genug sind und mit sehr großen Fischen gerechnet werden muß. Bei Feederruten nach englischen Vorbild mit den superkleinen Ringen würde ich eher die Variante 2 benutzen. Aber vielleicht schreibt Tobias ja welche Variante er benutzt. Ich klippe ganz normal die Schnur ein und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme damit.

@geomas : Hast Du schon mal Posen von Premier Floats bestellt und wie sind die Qualitätsmäßig?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

Samstag, 18.05.2019

Nach einer kurzen Nacht sollte es ja Heute den ganzen Tag ans Wasser gehen! Ein ausgiebiges und hoffentlich ordentliches Frühstück stärkte die restlichen Ükels! So ging es dann ans Wasser! Ich versuchte es heute erstmal unterhalb der Brücke in der Strömung natürlich mit Pose! Mr. Minimax wollte es Heute ebenfalls in der Strömung versuchen und fand dort seinen ganz persönlichen Hotspot, für den Rest des Wochenendes! Ich glaube er hat so an die 10 verschiedene Fischarten dort gefangen, einige waren die ersten in seinem Leben! Ich hoffe er äußert sich auch nochmal dazu, da ich nicht genau weiß, was er dort im Einzelnen alles rausgezuppelt hat!!! In den Buhnen hatten es sich Andal, Nordlichtangler, Tricast, Frau Hübner und Xianeli (der ja die ganze Nacht am Wasser verbracht hatte) gemütlich gemacht! Ükel Wuemmehunter zog es auf das gegenüberliegende Ufer, was im Nachhinein leider keine gute Idee war, da die Sonne direkt von vorne kam und er sich leider einen Sonnenstich einfangen sollte!!!

Alle Ruten waren ausgelegt und so konnte das "große Fangen" beginnen!!! Es wurde allerdings eine sehr zähe Angelegenheit! Auch bei mir lief es leider nicht wie gewünscht! Anfangs gab es noch einige Bisse und auch Fische, aber nach 5 oder 6 Rotaugen max- ca 25cm, ging leider nix mehr! Auch bei den Anderen lief es mehr schlecht als Recht!

Ich wechselte daraufhin nochmal kurz meine Stelle in eine Buhne, wo es auch einigermaßen gut anfing mit 2 Gründlingen und einigen kleinen Rotaugen, bis, au fein endlich mal ein Fisch am Haken und auch ein richtig Guter, allerdings konnte ich meinem Gegner nicht "ins Gesicht" sehen, er zog etwa 20m weit in die Strömung Richtung Andal, auf höhe des Buhnenkopfes gelang es mir ihn zurück zu holen, aber gerade als ich dachte jetzt bekomme ich ihn mal zu Gesicht, schlitzte leider mein Haken aus und weg war er!!! Mich ärgert eigentlich weniger, das ich den Fisch verloren habe, sondern viel mehr, das ich nicht weis was es war!!! Ich tippe auf eine wirklich gute Brasse!?! In der Buhne ging dann leider auch nichts mehr, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm war, da ich noch einiges für mein Geschäft vorbereiten musste und die Ükels sollten ja auch bald wieder Hunger bekommen und sollten nicht vor leeren Tellern sitzen!!!






Mittlerweile, war auch Tobias85 eingetroffen, der es leider in Nacht zu lange "getrieben" hat, so das er erst recht spät eintraf!

Später mehr!


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Samstag, 18.05.2019
> 
> Nach einer kurzen Nacht sollte es ja Heute den ganzen Tag ans Wasser gehen! Ein ausgiebiges und hoffentlich ordentliches Frühstück stärkte die restlichen Ükels! So ging es dann ans Wasser! Ich versuchte es heute erstmal unterhalb der Brücke in der Strömung natürlich mit Pose! Mr. Minimax wollte es Heute ebenfalls in der Strömung versuchen und fand dort seinen ganz persönlichen Hotspot, für den Rest des Wochenendes! Ich glaube er hat so an die 10 verschiedene Fischarten dort gefangen, einige waren die ersten in seinem Leben! Ich hoffe er äußert sich auch nochmal dazu, da ich nicht genau weiß, was er dort im Einzelnen alles rausgezuppelt hat!!! In den Buhnen hatten es sich Andal, Nordlichtangler, Tricast, Frau Hübner und Xianeli (der ja die ganze Nacht am Wasser verbracht hatte) gemütlich gemacht! Ükel Wuemmehunter zog es auf das gegenüberliegende Ufer, was im Nachhinein leider keine gute Idee war, da die Sonne direkt von vorne kam und er sich leider einen Sonnenstich einfangen sollte!!!
> 
> Alle Ruten waren ausgelegt und so konnte das "große Fangen" beginnen!!! Es wurde allerdings eine sehr zähe Angelegenheit! Auch bei mir lief es leider nicht wie gewünscht! Anfangs gab es noch einige Bisse und auch Fische, aber nach 5 oder 6 Rotaugen max- ca 25cm, ging leider nix mehr! Auch bei den Anderen lief es mehr schlecht als Recht!
> 
> Ich wechselte daraufhin nochmal kurz meine Stelle in eine Buhne, wo es auch einigermaßen gut anfing mit 2 Gründlingen und einigen kleinen Rotaugen, bis, au fein endlich mal ein Fisch am Haken und auch ein richtig Guter, allerdings konnte ich meinem Gegner nicht "ins Gesicht" sehen, er zog etwa 20m weit in die Strömung Richtung Andal, auf höhe des Buhnenkopfes gelang es mir ihn zurück zu holen, aber gerade als ich dachte jetzt bekomme ich ihn mal zu Gesicht, schlitzte leider mein Haken aus und weg war er!!! Mich ärgert eigentlich weniger, das ich den Fisch verloren habe, sondern viel mehr, das ich nicht weis was es war!!! Ich tippe auf eine wirklich gute Brasse!?! In der Buhne ging dann leider auch nichts mehr, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm war, da ich noch einiges für mein Geschäft vorbereiten musste und die Ükels sollten ja auch bald wieder Hunger bekommen und sollten nicht vor leeren Tellern sitzen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324597
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile, war auch Tobias85 eingetroffen, der es leider in Nacht zu lange "getrieben" hat, so das er erst recht spät eintraf!
> 
> Später mehr!


Das ist Gastfreundschaft pur. Du hast dir wirklich Mühe gegeben und den Ükels ein Top WE bereitete.
Wieder ein schöner Bericht. Danke!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#feedergum zum Abklippen der Schnur - danke Heinz und Kochtopf!
Ich werd dann zunächst Variante 2 testen.
Variante 3 spricht mich ästhetisch an, mal sehen, ob ich die auch mal probiere.

@Tricast : Ja, hab simple Reed-Waggler (1€ pro Stück bei einem dt. Versandhändler, der viel Korum und Preston vertickt, kann bei Bedarf gerne einen Link raushauen) sowie günstige „Windbeater” von Premier Floats. Sowie Swingtips.
Die Premier-Windbeater sind billiger gefertigt als die originalen Driftbeater von Friedfisch-Halbgott Peter D. (der orangene Blob bei meinen Exemplaren sitzt nicht 100% zentriert auf der Antenne, macht aber wohl nix  in der Praxis).
Getestet hab ich die Premier-Waggler noch nicht, sie kamen neulich zusammen mit diversem Kleinkram.
Also: die Posen machen einen absolut brauchbaren Eindruck. Sie waren preislich deutlich unter den Drennan-Produkten, das sieht man auch, funktionale Nachteile blieben mir bislang verborgen.

Bin extra für Dich in den Garten geeilt und hab meine „Premiers” geknipst:




Premier Floats
von links:Reed-Waggler 4BB, 5No4, 2BB sowie Windbeater 3AAA
Auf dem Foto sieht man es nicht: der Farbauftrag ist bei den Reed-Wagglern recht dünn.  


Nachtrag: für Angler, die häufiger tiefe Gewässer befischen, könnten die Locslide-Posen von Interesse sein (Grundangeln mit Pose). Bei Bedarf kann ich gerne einen Link dazu raussuchen.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Die sehen doch garnicht so schlecht aus für den Preis und wenn nötig werden die noch mal lackiert. Die Windbeater sdehen doch gut aus, auch wenn das entsprechende Label fehlt. Wenn Du gerne mal einen Windbeater in 1 AAA Qualität haben möchtest, dann lasse ich Dir einen machen. Aber die sind normaler Weise zu schön zum angeln genau wie die Posen von jason 1.
Mich interessieren vor allem die Avon Posen. Am Sonntag habe ich bemerkt dass bei den Drennan die Antennen sehr kurz sind und ich konnte sie schlecht auf Entfernung sehen. Erst als ich die "Supertuppifangmaschine" aufgezogen habe konnte ich auch die Antenne auf Entfernung sehen und dann kam auch Fisch und nicht nur ausgelutschte Maden an Land.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

So, liebe Jungs,
hier nun auch ein Beitrag von mir zu unserem virtuellen Tagungsband. Ihr müsst mir bitte nachsehen, wenn ich mich auf meine Tagesangelei konzentriere:
Zuerst habe ich versucht all das Kennenlernen, das Miteinander, das gute Essen und die vielen schönen Gespräche mit den Ükels einfliessen zu lassen, aber wo
beginnen, wo aufhören? Eigerntlich müsste alles aufgeschrieben werden, unmögliches Unterfangen. Da will ich mich lieber in dürren, technischen Worten an Art
und Verlauf der Tagesangelei versuchen, die ich größtenteils solo verbrachte. Und auch die Nachtsitzungen mit den Mitükeln lass ich aus, denn dafür hat sich
ja mit "Aal" @Kochtopf bereits ein würdiger Chronist gefunden.

Stellvertretend für die vielen tollen Momente ohne Haken im Wasser möchte ich aber eine Szene erwähnen, die einen tiefen Eindruck auf mich gemacht hat. Am 
ersten Tag, so kurz vor oder nach dem tollen Schnitzelabendessen, versammelten sich fast alle Ükels an @Tricast s Buhne um @Mario sein zeremonielles Ükel-T-Shirt
zu überreichen, und danach, in der Gruppe, plauderten wir so hin und her. In diesem schönen Moment bewies @Wuemmehunter sein Gespür für den rechten Augenblick und zog eine Handvoll Zigarren hervor und liess den Knipser kreisen. Und ein magischer Moment war geschaffen: Da standen wir nun, pafften die leckeren Zigarren und sonnten uns im Licht der sinkenden Sonne und unserer ehrenwerten Gemeinschaft und waren so entspannt und zufrieden wie es nur Männer sein können, die im licht der sinkenden Sonne Zigarren paffen. Mal in angeregte Zwiesprache vertieft, dann wieder unter ernsthaften, beifälligem Nicken einem Bonmot lauschend, oder auch schweigend aufs Wasser blickend, wie um anzudeuten, welch raffinierte Angelpläne sich gerade entwickeln. Ihr kennt diese Haltung: Eine Hand, mit dem aromatischen Stumpen leicht gesenkt auf halber Höhe vor der Brust verharrend,  die andere in die Seite gestemmt oder auf den Rücken gelegt, einen Fuss in Ermangelung eines erschossenen Löwen auf einen Stein oder Poller gesetzt. Ich glaube spätestens da wurde klar, das das Ükeltreffen nicht einfach nur schön wird, sondern wahrhaft grossartig. Ich glaube, das war einer der schönsten Momente meines anglerischen Lebens.
Aber nun, wie hat sich die Tagesangelei aus meiner Perspektive dargestellt- wie gesagt, verzeiht wenn ich mich darauf beschränke:

Nach Ankunft und Kennenlernen begleitete Mario mich zur Weser, und erläuterte mir erfolgversprechende Ansätze um dem Fluss und seinen Bewohner zu leibe zu rücken.
Zwei Möglichkeiten gab es: Einmal das Angeln im Hauptstrom, der mit heftigem Druck vorbeischoss, hiervon sah ich gleich ab, für eine solche Strömung war ich nicht
vorbereitet. Dann das angeln in den Buhnen: Kleine ruhige Bereiche von etwa 1,20-1,40 tiefe, mit einer ruhigen Kehrströmung, am Kopf etwas tiefer mit schnellerer
etwas zerhackter Strömung. Ich fing also an, wie vom Gastgeber geraten, Futterballen dort einzuwerfren und Maden zu schiessen. Eine Buhne weiter bezog Mario
Position und die nächste Buhne wurde bereits von Heinz und Susanne in eine Art Sensasgibraltar verwandelt. 
Ich war viel zu aufgeregt für eine passende feine Neumontage, und plunschte eine dicke fette Avonpose an der 13er Rute mit Pin in meine Futterzone, mit 2 Maden am
viel zu grossen Haken, Bebleung als Kette auseinandergezogen. Erster Köder des Ükeltreffens im Wasser, und wenige Minuten später hatte ich die Ehre eine handlange
Plötze als ersten Ükeltreff-Fisch zu begrüßen. Und so gings weiter, winzige Rotaugen, mal ein etwas größeres, und auch der eine oder andere Ükel. Vielleicht eine
Handvoll Fischlein, die Bisserkennung wurde etwas besser als ich irgendwann eine feinere Montage wählte, aber die Bisse kamen selten und unregelmäßig. Zwei Buhnen
weiter peitschte Susanne Fischlein auf Fischlein aus dem Wasser, und nachdem Mario ebenfalls ein paar Plötzen zum Landgang überredet hatte, tauschte er die Rute
gegen ein Tablett mit Tassen und einer Kanne Kaffee für uns- Toll!
Inzwischen trudelten auch immer mehr Ükel (also, die menschlichen, die Fische machten sich immer rarar) ein, und das Angeln geriet an diesem schönen ersten Nachmittag in den Hintergrund. So verging die Zeit, und leider liessen die Bisse spürbar nach, auch war ich etwas überfordert von der erratischen Drift. Ein halbherziger Versuch mit leichter Grundmontage überzeugte mich, das zumindest tagsüber meine einzige Chance bei der Pose lag. Aber nicht in den Buhnen. Ein kleiner Aufklärungsspaziergang ergab, das hinter der Brücke flussabwärts eine buhnenlose Strecke mit ziemlich gleichmässiger Strömung lag. Auch war dort schon ufernah das Wasser tiefer:Also ziemlich gute Bedingungen für meine für die Buhnen und ihre Fische zu grobschlächtige Trottingmethode. An dieser Strecke wollte ich am zweiten Tag mein Glück auf meinen Zielfisch versuchen. Ja, und dann gings zum Abendessen, der denkwürdigen Zigarrenszene und dem ersten Nachtangeln das Bruder Kochtopf so schön beschrieben hat.

Am Samstagmorgen kam ich etwas später ans Wasser, weil ich noch ewig rumgekramt habe (wo ist meine Polbrille?), aber mit leichterem Gepäck, wie ich es von meiner
Heimatangelei gewohnt bin: Weg mit dem Futtersack, Maden und Tulip müssen reichen, der Stuhl, dieses sperrige Symbol der Verweichlichung blieb im Auto, und erst
recht das Rutenfutteral mit den ganzen nutzlosen Stöckern: Wenn ich ruhmlos schneidern Sollte, dann wenigstens mit meiner treuen Acolyte in der Hand und keiner 
anderen. Am Wasser bot sich mir im auflösenden Nebel ein Anblick, der mein Herz höher schlagen liess: 
Ganz rechts @Xianeli mit seiner Karpfenflak auf der Buhne und seinem adretten Ein-Mann-Camp komplett mit Liege und Shelter, ganz stoischer Festbleimann, etwas weiter stromab schickte sich @Andal an seine leichten Ledgertaktiken in der Nähe der Brücke einzusetzen, @Nordlichtangler suchte sein Glück mit feinsten Posenmontagen in der Buhne, und auch Heinz und Susanne machten sich bereit, den  Inhalt ihres Anhängers (!) auf die Bewohner der Weser loszulassen. Und ein Aufblitzen eines Rutenrings am anderen Ufer verriet mit, das dort @Wuemmehunter bereits vorgeschobenen Posten bezogen hatten: Sehr erfolgversprechend, aber keiner ahnte zu diesem Zeitpunkt, das er für seine Expedition einen hohen Preis bezahlen sollte. Mario hingegen, der sich bereits in aller Herrgottsfrühe entschneidert hatte, sass jenseits der Brücke an der buhnenlosen Zone die ich mir ausgesucht hatte: Ein gutes Omen für meine Stellenwahl, wenn der erfahrene Gastgeber offenbar ähnliche Gedanken hat. So viele Leute, so viele Methoden. Tja, und dann hab ich auch meinen Stiefel durchgezogen: 

Hab mich auf ne Treppe in der Böschung gesetzt, und erstmal heftig Maden geschossen in die ruhige Strömung in Ufernähe,
und dann und wann kleine Handvoll Currytulip. Und geraucht. Nach ner Viertelstunde hielt ichs nicht mehr aus, erste Drift. Die Behäbige Selbstbauavon, so völlig fehl am Platze in der Buhne war in ihrem Element. Leicht überbleit, das Schrot zum Bulk zusammengezogen, mit 3 No4 als Dropper lief sie gut und sicher in der gleichmäßigen Strömung ab, konnte prima gesteuert werden und war mit ihrer extragrossen Antenne auch auf ca. 30m, wo es flacher wurde gut sichtbar. Einzwei Driften brachten auch die richtige Tiefeneinstellung, und dann war das Glück mir hold, sie tauchte graziös senkrecht ab -ganz anders als das umlegen beim Hänger, und da war mein erster Zielfisch, ein winziger kaum spannenlanger Döbel, und gleich darauf ein zweiter. Damit war ich aus dem Schneider, kein Franzose, und ein halber Brite, denn immerhin wars ein Döbel.Ich hab dann bei der geringen Größe auf Made als Köder umgeschaltet, und so wurds ein herrlicher Angeltag mit kleinen Döbel, mag sein das ein 30er dabei war, die meisten hatten die 25 kaum überschritten. Dazwischen immer mal wieder Plötzen, herzhaft beissend und größer als die in der Buhne, und als Exoten ein wirklich kapitaler Ukel (wobei @Nordlichtangler wenige Schritt flussaufwärts zum Meister dieser Spezies wurde), und natürlich eine Güster- dieser Fisch verfolgt mich bis zum Amazonas. 
Übrigens muss ich @Wuemmehunters tollen Bericht etwas korrigieren, denn ich war keineswegs mobil, sondern klebte an meiner Stelle wie eine Eidechse auf ihrem Stein, aber mein Köder wars: hier waren wirklich lange Driften möglich, wenn auch die Mehrzahl der Fische in der Konvergenzzone zwischen Madenstrom und Ködertiefe biss.
So wurdens bis zum nachmittag, als das Beissen spürbar nachliess, so etwa zwei handvoll Döbelchen und etwa die gleiche Anzahl Plötzen und Co. Überglücklich und erleichtert, die Scharte des Vortages ausgewetzt zu haben packte ich dann zusammen. Unter dem Deckmantel brüderlichen Rats lungerte ich ein bisschen bei @Kochtopf rum, der ebenfalls mit seiner (vorzüglichen!) Pin zu trotten begann, um ihm (erfolgreich) die Fische zu verscheuchen. Wenig später kam uns auch seine Familie zu Besuch, so dass ich seine vier entzückenden Damen sozusagen im Kleeblatt gleichzeitig kennenlernen durfte. Viele Liebe Grüße nochmal! Tja, und für den Abend, an dem ich mich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert habe, verweise ich wieder auf seinen tollen Bericht.

Letzter Tag: Der ist schnell erzählt. Eigentlich wollt ich früh losbrausen, aber weil es so schön lief am Samstag, und weil ich so, nun ja, angelgeil war, gings nochmal für
zwei Stunden an die Stelle mit identischem Ansatz. Also Madenschiessen und nach einer Weile die erste Drift- die gleich einen Biss brachte, wieder nichts
grosses, eben so ein Chublet oder ein wütendes Plötzlein -der Biss war überraschend entschlossen- und dann: Barbe! gut, ok, ein Baby, geschätzte 20cm sind 
schmeichelhaft aber: Barbe! Mein heimlicher Wesertraum, bei der ersten Drift des letzten Tages! Ich war so glücklich, ich bin es noch. Die erfahrenen Ükels
mögen lächeln, aber ich war so glöcklich und aufgeregt über das kleine Torpedo (Ich glaub, ich hab auch ein bisschen eingemacht, aber wegen der Thermounterwäsche konnt man´s zum glück nicht sehen). Die folgenden Döbelchen beruhigten mich etwas, dann kam @Tobias85 zu Besuch, der etwas flussauf eine raffinierte Methode mit treibendem Futterkorb ausprobierte. Ich hab in natürlich gleich vollgeschwallt -und lieber Tobsen, ich danke Dir für Deine brüderliche Begeisterung und Mit-Freude, vor allem weil auch Du so sehnlich auf diesen Fisch gehofft hast. Und während Tobias noch überlegte, wo er ne Papiertüte herkriegen kann, um mich am hyperventilieren zu hindern, gabs nen Biss, und zum Vorschein kam eine Nase -oder Zährte, wie Tobsen mit kundigem Blick feststellte. Für uns beide ebenfalls ein neuer Fisch, und doppelt schön wars, die Freude mit nem Mitükel teilen zu können. 
Letzter Tag, Barbe! Letzter Tag, Nase! Unter dem Vorwand, meine Polbrille suchen zu müssen, wollte ich angeben gehen und habe Tobias dann dazu gezwungen am Platz zu bleiben und weiter Maden zu schiessen, und es mildert mein schlechtes Gewissen etwas, dass er sich dabei einen Döbel ertrotten konnte. Petri! Das war so der Zeitpunkt, an dem @MS aus G @Nordlichtangler @jason 1 plaudernd spazierten und ich wie ein Kastenteufelchen vor Ihnen auftauchte und irgendwas über Barben und Nasen stotterte, von einem Bein aufs andere hüpfend. Das Trio hatte grade noch Zeit, milde und wissend zu lächeln, dann war ich schon vorbeigeschossen. Ich muss noch anmerken, das auch danach noch einige Fischlein kamen, verschiedene Sorten- und ein süßer kleiner Gründling: Der erste Fisch, den ich als kleiner Junge
waidmännisch fing. 
Damit schliesse ich meinen allzulangen und egozentrischen Bericht: So war mein Tagesangeln an der Weser. Besser wärs gewesen, all die vielen tollen Szenen abseits
der Fische und des Ufers zu schildern: Das Kennenlernen, die Gespräche, das gute Essen, die tumultuarischen Frühstücke und am letzten Tag noch die den Besuch 
@jason 1 und die Posentauschaktion, die Suche nach dem Pensionsschlüssel, das Angeln im Nebel, oder als die Nachtangelfraktion geschlossen @Xianelis Akzent übernahm...
Ich danke Euch lieben Ükels und Freunden für dieses wunderschöne Wochenende, und ich danke auch der Weser, das sie mir so schöne Fische beschert hat,
herzlich, 
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## hanzz

Klasse und voller Emotionen angefertigter Bericht lieber Minimax. Toll.
Glückwunsch und Petri zu der Barbe und natürlich auch zu den anderen Fischen. 
Die Runde der Zigarren war wohl die Festigung eines tollen Bunds. 
Da ziehts sich etwas in der Brust zusammen, dass ich euch Brüdern unter der Sonne der Weser nicht innewohnen konnte, doch mein Lächeln in meinem Gesicht überwiegt grade und umso größer die Vorfreude auf ein kommendes Treffen.


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Klasse und voller Emotionen angefertigter Bericht lieber Minimax. Toll.
> Glückwunsch und Petri zu der Barbe und natürlich auch zu den anderen Fischen.
> Die Runde der Zigarren war wohl die Festigung eines tollen Bunds.
> Da ziehts sich etwas in der Brust zusammen, dass ich euch Brüdern unter der Sonne der Weser nicht innewohnen konnte, doch mein Lächeln in meinem Gesicht überwiegt grade und umso größer die Vorfreude auf ein kommendes Treffen.



Lieber Hanzz, vielen Dank, es gibt viel mehr Sonnenuntergänge und viel mehr Zigarren in der Welt als nette Menschen; Es sollte also ein leichtes sein, die drei Sachverhalte in Deckung zu bringen, und ohnehin ist beschlossene Sache, das in Zukunft hanzzlose Treffen nicht aktzeptabel sind. Und eines ist ganz wichtig: Das Wesertreffen war nicht "das" Ükeltreffen, es war aber auch nicht nur "irgendein" Ükeltreffen. Es war, und da glaube ich da kann ich für uns alle sprechen, ob anwesend oder verhindert, das *1. Ükeltreffen*.
Ich freu mich schon auf das 2te..
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein wunderbar geschriebener Bericht, Minimax, vielen Dank dafür. So langsam wird einem die ganze Dimension dieses Wochenendes deutlich.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Mich interessieren vor allem die Avon Posen. Am Sonntag habe ich bemerkt dass bei den Drennan die Antennen sehr kurz sind und ich konnte sie schlecht auf Entfernung sehen.



Lieber Tricast,
als echte multiple Persönlichkeit habe ich meine besten Forscher und Posenbauer auf deas Problem angesetzt. Zur Zeit wird die weit überlegene, ausserirdische Posentechnologie der in meinem Etui abgestürzten @jason 1 Gänsekielpose analysiert. Mit ersten Ergebnissen ist im Laufe der nächsten WOchen zu rechnen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

Ich habe jetzt noch "Gänsepelle"!!! Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht, Minimax!!!

Das mit der "Dimension" wird einem jetzt erst so richtig bewusst, liest man die "persönlichen" Berichte der einzelnen Teilnehmer!!!

Es geht mir auch schon einiges "durch den Kopf" für ein evtl. 2. Treffen!!! Aber ich muss ja erstmal meine Berichte des 1. Treffens zu Ende schreiben!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Xianeli

Dabei habe ich mich so bemüht den Dialekt zu verbergen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ganz toller Bericht, Mini!

Als ob man live dabei war.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alle IG Mitglieder........guckt doch mal bitte in den Labertrööt !

Danke.


----------



## Hering 58

@MS aus G Mario wieder ein schöner Bericht.Und deine Gastfreundschaft ist Super.Da hatten die  Ükels ein Top WE .


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> So, liebe Jungs,
> hier nun auch ein Beitrag von mir zu unserem virtuellen Tagungsband. Ihr müsst mir bitte nachsehen, wenn ich mich auf meine Tagesangelei konzentriere:
> Zuerst habe ich versucht all das Kennenlernen, das Miteinander, das gute Essen und die vielen schönen Gespräche mit den Ükels einfliessen zu lassen, aber wo
> beginnen, wo aufhören? Eigerntlich müsste alles aufgeschrieben werden, unmögliches Unterfangen. Da will ich mich lieber in dürren, technischen Worten an Art
> und Verlauf der Tagesangelei versuchen, die ich größtenteils solo verbrachte. Und auch die Nachtsitzungen mit den Mitükeln lass ich aus, denn dafür hat sich
> ja mit "Aal" @Kochtopf bereits ein würdiger Chronist gefunden.
> 
> Stellvertretend für die vielen tollen Momente ohne Haken im Wasser möchte ich aber eine Szene erwähnen, die einen tiefen Eindruck auf mich gemacht hat. Am
> ersten Tag, so kurz vor oder nach dem tollen Schnitzelabendessen, versammelten sich fast alle Ükels an @Tricast s Buhne um @Mario sein zeremonielles Ükel-T-Shirt
> zu überreichen, und danach, in der Gruppe, plauderten wir so hin und her. In diesem schönen Moment bewies @Wuemmehunter sein Gespür für den rechten Augenblick und zog eine Handvoll Zigarren hervor und liess den Knipser kreisen. Und ein magischer Moment war geschaffen: Da standen wir nun, pafften die leckeren Zigarren und sonnten uns im Licht der sinkenden Sonne und unserer ehrenwerten Gemeinschaft und waren so entspannt und zufrieden wie es nur Männer sein können, die im licht der sinkenden Sonne Zigarren paffen. Mal in angeregte Zwiesprache vertieft, dann wieder unter ernsthaften, beifälligem Nicken einem Bonmot lauschend, oder auch schweigend aufs Wasser blickend, wie um anzudeuten, welch raffinierte Angelpläne sich gerade entwickeln. Ihr kennt diese Haltung: Eine Hand, mit dem aromatischen Stumpen leicht gesenkt auf halber Höhe vor der Brust verharrend,  die andere in die Seite gestemmt oder auf den Rücken gelegt, einen Fuss in Ermangelung eines erschossenen Löwen auf einen Stein oder Poller gesetzt. Ich glaube spätestens da wurde klar, das das Ükeltreffen nicht einfach nur schön wird, sondern wahrhaft grossartig. Ich glaube, das war einer der schönsten Momente meines anglerischen Lebens.
> Aber nun, wie hat sich die Tagesangelei aus meiner Perspektive dargestellt- wie gesagt, verzeiht wenn ich mich darauf beschränke:
> 
> Nach Ankunft und Kennenlernen begleitete Mario mich zur Weser, und erläuterte mir erfolgversprechende Ansätze um dem Fluss und seinen Bewohner zu leibe zu rücken.
> Zwei Möglichkeiten gab es: Einmal das Angeln im Hauptstrom, der mit heftigem Druck vorbeischoss, hiervon sah ich gleich ab, für eine solche Strömung war ich nicht
> vorbereitet. Dann das angeln in den Buhnen: Kleine ruhige Bereiche von etwa 1,20-1,40 tiefe, mit einer ruhigen Kehrströmung, am Kopf etwas tiefer mit schnellerer
> etwas zerhackter Strömung. Ich fing also an, wie vom Gastgeber geraten, Futterballen dort einzuwerfren und Maden zu schiessen. Eine Buhne weiter bezog Mario
> Position und die nächste Buhne wurde bereits von Heinz und Susanne in eine Art Sensasgibraltar verwandelt.
> Ich war viel zu aufgeregt für eine passende feine Neumontage, und plunschte eine dicke fette Avonpose an der 13er Rute mit Pin in meine Futterzone, mit 2 Maden am
> viel zu grossen Haken, Bebleung als Kette auseinandergezogen. Erster Köder des Ükeltreffens im Wasser, und wenige Minuten später hatte ich die Ehre eine handlange
> Plötze als ersten Ükeltreff-Fisch zu begrüßen. Und so gings weiter, winzige Rotaugen, mal ein etwas größeres, und auch der eine oder andere Ükel. Vielleicht eine
> Handvoll Fischlein, die Bisserkennung wurde etwas besser als ich irgendwann eine feinere Montage wählte, aber die Bisse kamen selten und unregelmäßig. Zwei Buhnen
> weiter peitschte Susanne Fischlein auf Fischlein aus dem Wasser, und nachdem Mario ebenfalls ein paar Plötzen zum Landgang überredet hatte, tauschte er die Rute
> gegen ein Tablett mit Tassen und einer Kanne Kaffee für uns- Toll!
> Inzwischen trudelten auch immer mehr Ükel (also, die menschlichen, die Fische machten sich immer rarar) ein, und das Angeln geriet an diesem schönen ersten Nachmittag in den Hintergrund. So verging die Zeit, und leider liessen die Bisse spürbar nach, auch war ich etwas überfordert von der erratischen Drift. Ein halbherziger Versuch mit leichter Grundmontage überzeugte mich, das zumindest tagsüber meine einzige Chance bei der Pose lag. Aber nicht in den Buhnen. Ein kleiner Aufklärungsspaziergang ergab, das hinter der Brücke flussabwärts eine buhnenlose Strecke mit ziemlich gleichmässiger Strömung lag. Auch war dort schon ufernah das Wasser tiefer:Also ziemlich gute Bedingungen für meine für die Buhnen und ihre Fische zu grobschlächtige Trottingmethode. An dieser Strecke wollte ich am zweiten Tag mein Glück auf meinen Zielfisch versuchen. Ja, und dann gings zum Abendessen, der denkwürdigen Zigarrenszene und dem ersten Nachtangeln das Bruder Kochtopf so schön beschrieben hat.
> 
> Am Samstagmorgen kam ich etwas später ans Wasser, weil ich noch ewig rumgekramt habe (wo ist meine Polbrille?), aber mit leichterem Gepäck, wie ich es von meiner
> Heimatangelei gewohnt bin: Weg mit dem Futtersack, Maden und Tulip müssen reichen, der Stuhl, dieses sperrige Symbol der Verweichlichung blieb im Auto, und erst
> recht das Rutenfutteral mit den ganzen nutzlosen Stöckern: Wenn ich ruhmlos schneidern Sollte, dann wenigstens mit meiner treuen Acolyte in der Hand und keiner
> anderen. Am Wasser bot sich mir im auflösenden Nebel ein Anblick, der mein Herz höher schlagen liess:
> Ganz rechts @Xianeli mit seiner Karpfenflak auf der Buhne und seinem adretten Ein-Mann-Camp komplett mit Liege und Shelter, ganz stoischer Festbleimann, etwas weiter stromab schickte sich @Andal an seine leichten Ledgertaktiken in der Nähe der Brücke einzusetzen, @Nordlichtangler suchte sein Glück mit feinsten Posenmontagen in der Buhne, und auch Heinz und Susanne machten sich bereit, den  Inhalt ihres Anhängers (!) auf die Bewohner der Weser loszulassen. Und ein Aufblitzen eines Rutenrings am anderen Ufer verriet mit, das dort @Wuemmehunter bereits vorgeschobenen Posten bezogen hatten: Sehr erfolgversprechend, aber keiner ahnte zu diesem Zeitpunkt, das er für seine Expedition einen hohen Preis bezahlen sollte. Mario hingegen, der sich bereits in aller Herrgottsfrühe entschneidert hatte, sass jenseits der Brücke an der buhnenlosen Zone die ich mir ausgesucht hatte: Ein gutes Omen für meine Stellenwahl, wenn der erfahrene Gastgeber offenbar ähnliche Gedanken hat. So viele Leute, so viele Methoden. Tja, und dann hab ich auch meinen Stiefel durchgezogen:
> 
> Hab mich auf ne Treppe in der Böschung gesetzt, und erstmal heftig Maden geschossen in die ruhige Strömung in Ufernähe,
> und dann und wann kleine Handvoll Currytulip. Und geraucht. Nach ner Viertelstunde hielt ichs nicht mehr aus, erste Drift. Die Behäbige Selbstbauavon, so völlig fehl am Platze in der Buhne war in ihrem Element. Leicht überbleit, das Schrot zum Bulk zusammengezogen, mit 3 No4 als Dropper lief sie gut und sicher in der gleichmäßigen Strömung ab, konnte prima gesteuert werden und war mit ihrer extragrossen Antenne auch auf ca. 30m, wo es flacher wurde gut sichtbar. Einzwei Driften brachten auch die richtige Tiefeneinstellung, und dann war das Glück mir hold, sie tauchte graziös senkrecht ab -ganz anders als das umlegen beim Hänger, und da war mein erster Zielfisch, ein winziger kaum spannenlanger Döbel, und gleich darauf ein zweiter. Damit war ich aus dem Schneider, kein Franzose, und ein halber Brite, denn immerhin wars ein Döbel.Ich hab dann bei der geringen Größe auf Made als Köder umgeschaltet, und so wurds ein herrlicher Angeltag mit kleinen Döbel, mag sein das ein 30er dabei war, die meisten hatten die 25 kaum überschritten. Dazwischen immer mal wieder Plötzen, herzhaft beissend und größer als die in der Buhne, und als Exoten ein wirklich kapitaler Ukel (wobei @Nordlichtangler wenige Schritt flussaufwärts zum Meister dieser Spezies wurde), und natürlich eine Güster- dieser Fisch verfolgt mich bis zum Amazonas.
> Übrigens muss ich @Wuemmehunters tollen Bericht etwas korrigieren, denn ich war keineswegs mobil, sondern klebte an meiner Stelle wie eine Eidechse auf ihrem Stein, aber mein Köder wars: hier waren wirklich lange Driften möglich, wenn auch die Mehrzahl der Fische in der Konvergenzzone zwischen Madenstrom und Ködertiefe biss.
> So wurdens bis zum nachmittag, als das Beissen spürbar nachliess, so etwa zwei handvoll Döbelchen und etwa die gleiche Anzahl Plötzen und Co. Überglücklich und erleichtert, die Scharte des Vortages ausgewetzt zu haben packte ich dann zusammen. Unter dem Deckmantel brüderlichen Rats lungerte ich ein bisschen bei @Kochtopf rum, der ebenfalls mit seiner (vorzüglichen!) Pin zu trotten begann, um ihm (erfolgreich) die Fische zu verscheuchen. Wenig später kam uns auch seine Familie zu Besuch, so dass ich seine vier entzückenden Damen sozusagen im Kleeblatt gleichzeitig kennenlernen durfte. Viele Liebe Grüße nochmal! Tja, und für den Abend, an dem ich mich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert habe, verweise ich wieder auf seinen tollen Bericht.
> 
> Letzter Tag: Der ist schnell erzählt. Eigentlich wollt ich früh losbrausen, aber weil es so schön lief am Samstag, und weil ich so, nun ja, angelgeil war, gings nochmal für
> zwei Stunden an die Stelle mit identischem Ansatz. Also Madenschiessen und nach einer Weile die erste Drift- die gleich einen Biss brachte, wieder nichts
> grosses, eben so ein Chublet oder ein wütendes Plötzlein -der Biss war überraschend entschlossen- und dann: Barbe! gut, ok, ein Baby, geschätzte 20cm sind
> schmeichelhaft aber: Barbe! Mein heimlicher Wesertraum, bei der ersten Drift des letzten Tages! Ich war so glücklich, ich bin es noch. Die erfahrenen Ükels
> mögen lächeln, aber ich war so glöcklich und aufgeregt über das kleine Torpedo (Ich glaub, ich hab auch ein bisschen eingemacht, aber wegen der Thermounterwäsche konnt man´s zum glück nicht sehen). Die folgenden Döbelchen beruhigten mich etwas, dann kam @Tobias85 zu Besuch, der etwas flussauf eine raffinierte Methode mit treibendem Futterkorb ausprobierte. Ich hab in natürlich gleich vollgeschwallt -und lieber Tobsen, ich danke Dir für Deine brüderliche Begeisterung und Mit-Freude, vor allem weil auch Du so sehnlich auf diesen Fisch gehofft hast. Und während Tobias noch überlegte, wo er ne Papiertüte herkriegen kann, um mich am hyperventilieren zu hindern, gabs nen Biss, und zum Vorschein kam eine Nase -oder Zährte, wie Tobsen mit kundigem Blick feststellte. Für uns beide ebenfalls ein neuer Fisch, und doppelt schön wars, die Freude mit nem Mitükel teilen zu können.
> Letzter Tag, Barbe! Letzter Tag, Nase! Unter dem Vorwand, meine Polbrille suchen zu müssen, wollte ich angeben gehen und habe Tobias dann dazu gezwungen am Platz zu bleiben und weiter Maden zu schiessen, und es mildert mein schlechtes Gewissen etwas, dass er sich dabei einen Döbel ertrotten konnte. Petri! Das war so der Zeitpunkt, an dem @MS aus G @Nordlichtangler @jason 1 plaudernd spazierten und ich wie ein Kastenteufelchen vor Ihnen auftauchte und irgendwas über Barben und Nasen stotterte, von einem Bein aufs andere hüpfend. Das Trio hatte grade noch Zeit, milde und wissend zu lächeln, dann war ich schon vorbeigeschossen. Ich muss noch anmerken, das auch danach noch einige Fischlein kamen, verschiedene Sorten- und ein süßer kleiner Gründling: Der erste Fisch, den ich als kleiner Junge
> waidmännisch fing.
> Damit schliesse ich meinen allzulangen und egozentrischen Bericht: So war mein Tagesangeln an der Weser. Besser wärs gewesen, all die vielen tollen Szenen abseits
> der Fische und des Ufers zu schildern: Das Kennenlernen, die Gespräche, das gute Essen, die tumultuarischen Frühstücke und am letzten Tag noch die den Besuch
> @jason 1 und die Posentauschaktion, die Suche nach dem Pensionsschlüssel, das Angeln im Nebel, oder als die Nachtangelfraktion geschlossen @Xianelis Akzent übernahm...
> Ich danke Euch lieben Ükels und Freunden für dieses wunderschöne Wochenende, und ich danke auch der Weser, das sie mir so schöne Fische beschert hat,
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Ganz toller Bericht, Mini! Es ist so als währe man selbst dabei gewesen.Super


----------



## feederbrassen

@Minimax, sehr schön zu lesende Story.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und danke fürs teilen 
Gerne mehr.


----------



## hanzz

Hab mal ne Frage an die Rheinangler unter uns. 
Wollte am Freitag eigentlich ein bisschen am Rhein Feedern. Huch dacht ich grad. Es steigt der Pegel laut Prognose um gute 2 Meter. Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Absolut aussichtslos? 
Sonst weiche ich aus und geh am Kanal n bisserl mit dem Method Feeder entspannen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> So, liebe Jungs,
> hier nun auch ein Beitrag von mir zu unserem virtuellen Tagungsband. Ihr müsst mir bitte nachsehen, wenn ich mich auf meine Tagesangelei konzentriere:
> Zuerst habe ich versucht all das Kennenlernen, das Miteinander, das gute Essen und die vielen schönen Gespräche mit den Ükels einfliessen zu lassen, aber wo
> beginnen, wo aufhören? Eigerntlich müsste alles aufgeschrieben werden, unmögliches Unterfangen. Da will ich mich lieber in dürren, technischen Worten an Art
> und Verlauf der Tagesangelei versuchen, die ich größtenteils solo verbrachte. Und auch die Nachtsitzungen mit den Mitükeln lass ich aus, denn dafür hat sich
> ja mit "Aal" @Kochtopf bereits ein würdiger Chronist gefunden.
> 
> Stellvertretend für die vielen tollen Momente ohne Haken im Wasser möchte ich aber eine Szene erwähnen, die einen tiefen Eindruck auf mich gemacht hat. Am
> ersten Tag, so kurz vor oder nach dem tollen Schnitzelabendessen, versammelten sich fast alle Ükels an @Tricast s Buhne um @Mario sein zeremonielles Ükel-T-Shirt
> zu überreichen, und danach, in der Gruppe, plauderten wir so hin und her. In diesem schönen Moment bewies @Wuemmehunter sein Gespür für den rechten Augenblick und zog eine Handvoll Zigarren hervor und liess den Knipser kreisen. Und ein magischer Moment war geschaffen: Da standen wir nun, pafften die leckeren Zigarren und sonnten uns im Licht der sinkenden Sonne und unserer ehrenwerten Gemeinschaft und waren so entspannt und zufrieden wie es nur Männer sein können, die im licht der sinkenden Sonne Zigarren paffen. Mal in angeregte Zwiesprache vertieft, dann wieder unter ernsthaften, beifälligem Nicken einem Bonmot lauschend, oder auch schweigend aufs Wasser blickend, wie um anzudeuten, welch raffinierte Angelpläne sich gerade entwickeln. Ihr kennt diese Haltung: Eine Hand, mit dem aromatischen Stumpen leicht gesenkt auf halber Höhe vor der Brust verharrend,  die andere in die Seite gestemmt oder auf den Rücken gelegt, einen Fuss in Ermangelung eines erschossenen Löwen auf einen Stein oder Poller gesetzt. Ich glaube spätestens da wurde klar, das das Ükeltreffen nicht einfach nur schön wird, sondern wahrhaft grossartig. Ich glaube, das war einer der schönsten Momente meines anglerischen Lebens.
> Aber nun, wie hat sich die Tagesangelei aus meiner Perspektive dargestellt- wie gesagt, verzeiht wenn ich mich darauf beschränke:
> 
> Nach Ankunft und Kennenlernen begleitete Mario mich zur Weser, und erläuterte mir erfolgversprechende Ansätze um dem Fluss und seinen Bewohner zu leibe zu rücken.
> Zwei Möglichkeiten gab es: Einmal das Angeln im Hauptstrom, der mit heftigem Druck vorbeischoss, hiervon sah ich gleich ab, für eine solche Strömung war ich nicht
> vorbereitet. Dann das angeln in den Buhnen: Kleine ruhige Bereiche von etwa 1,20-1,40 tiefe, mit einer ruhigen Kehrströmung, am Kopf etwas tiefer mit schnellerer
> etwas zerhackter Strömung. Ich fing also an, wie vom Gastgeber geraten, Futterballen dort einzuwerfren und Maden zu schiessen. Eine Buhne weiter bezog Mario
> Position und die nächste Buhne wurde bereits von Heinz und Susanne in eine Art Sensasgibraltar verwandelt.
> Ich war viel zu aufgeregt für eine passende feine Neumontage, und plunschte eine dicke fette Avonpose an der 13er Rute mit Pin in meine Futterzone, mit 2 Maden am
> viel zu grossen Haken, Bebleung als Kette auseinandergezogen. Erster Köder des Ükeltreffens im Wasser, und wenige Minuten später hatte ich die Ehre eine handlange
> Plötze als ersten Ükeltreff-Fisch zu begrüßen. Und so gings weiter, winzige Rotaugen, mal ein etwas größeres, und auch der eine oder andere Ükel. Vielleicht eine
> Handvoll Fischlein, die Bisserkennung wurde etwas besser als ich irgendwann eine feinere Montage wählte, aber die Bisse kamen selten und unregelmäßig. Zwei Buhnen
> weiter peitschte Susanne Fischlein auf Fischlein aus dem Wasser, und nachdem Mario ebenfalls ein paar Plötzen zum Landgang überredet hatte, tauschte er die Rute
> gegen ein Tablett mit Tassen und einer Kanne Kaffee für uns- Toll!
> Inzwischen trudelten auch immer mehr Ükel (also, die menschlichen, die Fische machten sich immer rarar) ein, und das Angeln geriet an diesem schönen ersten Nachmittag in den Hintergrund. So verging die Zeit, und leider liessen die Bisse spürbar nach, auch war ich etwas überfordert von der erratischen Drift. Ein halbherziger Versuch mit leichter Grundmontage überzeugte mich, das zumindest tagsüber meine einzige Chance bei der Pose lag. Aber nicht in den Buhnen. Ein kleiner Aufklärungsspaziergang ergab, das hinter der Brücke flussabwärts eine buhnenlose Strecke mit ziemlich gleichmässiger Strömung lag. Auch war dort schon ufernah das Wasser tiefer:Also ziemlich gute Bedingungen für meine für die Buhnen und ihre Fische zu grobschlächtige Trottingmethode. An dieser Strecke wollte ich am zweiten Tag mein Glück auf meinen Zielfisch versuchen. Ja, und dann gings zum Abendessen, der denkwürdigen Zigarrenszene und dem ersten Nachtangeln das Bruder Kochtopf so schön beschrieben hat.
> 
> Am Samstagmorgen kam ich etwas später ans Wasser, weil ich noch ewig rumgekramt habe (wo ist meine Polbrille?), aber mit leichterem Gepäck, wie ich es von meiner
> Heimatangelei gewohnt bin: Weg mit dem Futtersack, Maden und Tulip müssen reichen, der Stuhl, dieses sperrige Symbol der Verweichlichung blieb im Auto, und erst
> recht das Rutenfutteral mit den ganzen nutzlosen Stöckern: Wenn ich ruhmlos schneidern Sollte, dann wenigstens mit meiner treuen Acolyte in der Hand und keiner
> anderen. Am Wasser bot sich mir im auflösenden Nebel ein Anblick, der mein Herz höher schlagen liess:
> Ganz rechts @Xianeli mit seiner Karpfenflak auf der Buhne und seinem adretten Ein-Mann-Camp komplett mit Liege und Shelter, ganz stoischer Festbleimann, etwas weiter stromab schickte sich @Andal an seine leichten Ledgertaktiken in der Nähe der Brücke einzusetzen, @Nordlichtangler suchte sein Glück mit feinsten Posenmontagen in der Buhne, und auch Heinz und Susanne machten sich bereit, den  Inhalt ihres Anhängers (!) auf die Bewohner der Weser loszulassen. Und ein Aufblitzen eines Rutenrings am anderen Ufer verriet mit, das dort @Wuemmehunter bereits vorgeschobenen Posten bezogen hatten: Sehr erfolgversprechend, aber keiner ahnte zu diesem Zeitpunkt, das er für seine Expedition einen hohen Preis bezahlen sollte. Mario hingegen, der sich bereits in aller Herrgottsfrühe entschneidert hatte, sass jenseits der Brücke an der buhnenlosen Zone die ich mir ausgesucht hatte: Ein gutes Omen für meine Stellenwahl, wenn der erfahrene Gastgeber offenbar ähnliche Gedanken hat. So viele Leute, so viele Methoden. Tja, und dann hab ich auch meinen Stiefel durchgezogen:
> 
> Hab mich auf ne Treppe in der Böschung gesetzt, und erstmal heftig Maden geschossen in die ruhige Strömung in Ufernähe,
> und dann und wann kleine Handvoll Currytulip. Und geraucht. Nach ner Viertelstunde hielt ichs nicht mehr aus, erste Drift. Die Behäbige Selbstbauavon, so völlig fehl am Platze in der Buhne war in ihrem Element. Leicht überbleit, das Schrot zum Bulk zusammengezogen, mit 3 No4 als Dropper lief sie gut und sicher in der gleichmäßigen Strömung ab, konnte prima gesteuert werden und war mit ihrer extragrossen Antenne auch auf ca. 30m, wo es flacher wurde gut sichtbar. Einzwei Driften brachten auch die richtige Tiefeneinstellung, und dann war das Glück mir hold, sie tauchte graziös senkrecht ab -ganz anders als das umlegen beim Hänger, und da war mein erster Zielfisch, ein winziger kaum spannenlanger Döbel, und gleich darauf ein zweiter. Damit war ich aus dem Schneider, kein Franzose, und ein halber Brite, denn immerhin wars ein Döbel.Ich hab dann bei der geringen Größe auf Made als Köder umgeschaltet, und so wurds ein herrlicher Angeltag mit kleinen Döbel, mag sein das ein 30er dabei war, die meisten hatten die 25 kaum überschritten. Dazwischen immer mal wieder Plötzen, herzhaft beissend und größer als die in der Buhne, und als Exoten ein wirklich kapitaler Ukel (wobei @Nordlichtangler wenige Schritt flussaufwärts zum Meister dieser Spezies wurde), und natürlich eine Güster- dieser Fisch verfolgt mich bis zum Amazonas.
> Übrigens muss ich @Wuemmehunters tollen Bericht etwas korrigieren, denn ich war keineswegs mobil, sondern klebte an meiner Stelle wie eine Eidechse auf ihrem Stein, aber mein Köder wars: hier waren wirklich lange Driften möglich, wenn auch die Mehrzahl der Fische in der Konvergenzzone zwischen Madenstrom und Ködertiefe biss.
> So wurdens bis zum nachmittag, als das Beissen spürbar nachliess, so etwa zwei handvoll Döbelchen und etwa die gleiche Anzahl Plötzen und Co. Überglücklich und erleichtert, die Scharte des Vortages ausgewetzt zu haben packte ich dann zusammen. Unter dem Deckmantel brüderlichen Rats lungerte ich ein bisschen bei @Kochtopf rum, der ebenfalls mit seiner (vorzüglichen!) Pin zu trotten begann, um ihm (erfolgreich) die Fische zu verscheuchen. Wenig später kam uns auch seine Familie zu Besuch, so dass ich seine vier entzückenden Damen sozusagen im Kleeblatt gleichzeitig kennenlernen durfte. Viele Liebe Grüße nochmal! Tja, und für den Abend, an dem ich mich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert habe, verweise ich wieder auf seinen tollen Bericht.
> 
> Letzter Tag: Der ist schnell erzählt. Eigentlich wollt ich früh losbrausen, aber weil es so schön lief am Samstag, und weil ich so, nun ja, angelgeil war, gings nochmal für
> zwei Stunden an die Stelle mit identischem Ansatz. Also Madenschiessen und nach einer Weile die erste Drift- die gleich einen Biss brachte, wieder nichts
> grosses, eben so ein Chublet oder ein wütendes Plötzlein -der Biss war überraschend entschlossen- und dann: Barbe! gut, ok, ein Baby, geschätzte 20cm sind
> schmeichelhaft aber: Barbe! Mein heimlicher Wesertraum, bei der ersten Drift des letzten Tages! Ich war so glücklich, ich bin es noch. Die erfahrenen Ükels
> mögen lächeln, aber ich war so glöcklich und aufgeregt über das kleine Torpedo (Ich glaub, ich hab auch ein bisschen eingemacht, aber wegen der Thermounterwäsche konnt man´s zum glück nicht sehen). Die folgenden Döbelchen beruhigten mich etwas, dann kam @Tobias85 zu Besuch, der etwas flussauf eine raffinierte Methode mit treibendem Futterkorb ausprobierte. Ich hab in natürlich gleich vollgeschwallt -und lieber Tobsen, ich danke Dir für Deine brüderliche Begeisterung und Mit-Freude, vor allem weil auch Du so sehnlich auf diesen Fisch gehofft hast. Und während Tobias noch überlegte, wo er ne Papiertüte herkriegen kann, um mich am hyperventilieren zu hindern, gabs nen Biss, und zum Vorschein kam eine Nase -oder Zährte, wie Tobsen mit kundigem Blick feststellte. Für uns beide ebenfalls ein neuer Fisch, und doppelt schön wars, die Freude mit nem Mitükel teilen zu können.
> Letzter Tag, Barbe! Letzter Tag, Nase! Unter dem Vorwand, meine Polbrille suchen zu müssen, wollte ich angeben gehen und habe Tobias dann dazu gezwungen am Platz zu bleiben und weiter Maden zu schiessen, und es mildert mein schlechtes Gewissen etwas, dass er sich dabei einen Döbel ertrotten konnte. Petri! Das war so der Zeitpunkt, an dem @MS aus G @Nordlichtangler @jason 1 plaudernd spazierten und ich wie ein Kastenteufelchen vor Ihnen auftauchte und irgendwas über Barben und Nasen stotterte, von einem Bein aufs andere hüpfend. Das Trio hatte grade noch Zeit, milde und wissend zu lächeln, dann war ich schon vorbeigeschossen. Ich muss noch anmerken, das auch danach noch einige Fischlein kamen, verschiedene Sorten- und ein süßer kleiner Gründling: Der erste Fisch, den ich als kleiner Junge
> waidmännisch fing.
> Damit schliesse ich meinen allzulangen und egozentrischen Bericht: So war mein Tagesangeln an der Weser. Besser wärs gewesen, all die vielen tollen Szenen abseits
> der Fische und des Ufers zu schildern: Das Kennenlernen, die Gespräche, das gute Essen, die tumultuarischen Frühstücke und am letzten Tag noch die den Besuch
> @jason 1 und die Posentauschaktion, die Suche nach dem Pensionsschlüssel, das Angeln im Nebel, oder als die Nachtangelfraktion geschlossen @Xianelis Akzent übernahm...
> Ich danke Euch lieben Ükels und Freunden für dieses wunderschöne Wochenende, und ich danke auch der Weser, das sie mir so schöne Fische beschert hat,
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Bomfortionell!

Das mit den wirklich guten Zigarren  hatte was. So in der Art eines Rates der Ältesten. Man stand, man rauchte und man sprach.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank für Euren Zuspruch Jungens!
Und danke @MS aus G lieber Mario auch für den zweiten Teil Deines spannenden Berichts als "Regisseur"! Schaut euch alle nochmal das Photo an, solch einen kaptialen Mettigel sieht man selten, und all die gute Wurst und Gürkchen (Wasserhaushalt!) , wenn man erschöpft und in Stiefeln vom Wasser kommt, dann ists das was der wackere Anglersmann braucht. Und bitte nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Deine Familie, das sie all die suspekten Gestalten erduldet und unterstützt hat, die in Eure Schankstube schlurften.. Ich freu mich auf den dritten Teil deines Hintergrundreports!



Andal schrieb:


> So in der Art eines Rates der Ältesten. Man stand, man rauchte und man sprach.



Mir gefiel vor allem der Geist der Brüderlichkeit und des gegenseitigen Zuhörens ob Jung oder alt, erfahren oder Novize, die diese Caspar-David-Friedrich-Szene durchwebte wie der schöne Rauch der Zigarren... und die Weser hatte als echte Flussgöttin schon perlig kichernd schon ihre klammen Nebelfinger nach uns ausgestreckt, um all unsere Pläne umzukegeln..


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich mich so bemüht den Dialekt zu verbergen


In dieser einen, kleinen Hinsicht hast du durchaus Luft nach oben  schlimm, dass du mein halbwegs manierliches Hochdeutsch ruiniert hast, ich habe heute meinen Chef energisch "Watt es?!" Gefragt. Naja.


Andal schrieb:


> Bomfortionell!
> 
> Das mit den wirklich guten Zigarren  hatte was. So in der Art eines Rates der Ältesten. Man stand, man rauchte und man sprach.


Um Ältester im Ükel zu sein reichen ein Alter jenseits der 30 und eine dicke Zigarre. Das ist quasi Basisdemokratie.

@Minimax wunderschöne Berichterstattung und ein kleiner Fehler: ich bin mit meinen drei Weibern aufgerückt, meine Oberweite und die Haare sprechen zwar grundlegend dafür abe rich fürchte du hast mich bei die Mädels einsortiert 

Ich sage es war DAS Ükeltreffen, und DAS Ükeltreffen findet hoffentlich jährlich statt. Falls @geomas ernst macht als Gastgeber werde ich unseren Mario entführen und mitbringen damit er mal was anderes als seinen Laden sieht


----------



## feederbrassen

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an die Rheinangler unter uns.
> Wollte am Freitag eigentlich ein bisschen am Rhein Feedern. Huch dacht ich grad. Es steigt der Pegel laut Prognose um gute 2 Meter. Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Absolut aussichtslos?
> Sonst weiche ich aus und geh am Kanal n bisserl mit dem Method Feeder entspannen.


Machen 
Läuft


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax wunderschöne Berichterstattung und ein kleiner Fehler: ich bin mit meinen drei Weibern aufgerückt, meine Oberweite und die Haare sprechen zwar grundlegend dafür abe rich fürchte du hast mich bei die Mädels einsortiert



Alter Knabe,
ich hasse es meine Freunde zu korrigieren (Lüge: ich liebe es, bin mein ganzes Leben darauf konditioniert worden) Aber es sind 4 Damen:
1- Deine wunderschöne und charmante Ehefrau xxxxx,
2- Deine entzückende und unternehmungslustige Thronfolgerin xxxxx,
3- Deine stattliche und sozial engagierte Schäferhündin Catinka
4- Sahra Jane, mit bösem Pony, Caprihose und skandalös nachlässig geknoteter Bluse. Sie hätte eine klassisch englische Friedfischrute werden können,
aber du hast sie zum Rockabillymädchen gemacht. Gefällt mir +brigens.
Macht vier, ein ganzes Kleeblatt..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Alter Knabe,
> ich hasse es meine Freunde zu korrigieren (Lüge: ich liebe es, bin mein ganzes Leben darauf konditioniert worden) Aber es sind 4 Damen:
> 1- Deine wunderschöne und charmante Ehefrau xxxxx,
> 2- Deine entzückende und unternehmungslustige Thronfolgerin xxxxx,
> 3- Deine stattliche und sozial engagierte Schäferhündin Catinka
> 4- Sahra Jane, mit bösem Pony, Caprihose und skandalös nachlässig geknoteter Bluse. Sie hätte eine klassisch englische Friedfischrute werden können,
> aber du hast sie zum Rockabillymädchen gemacht. Gefällt mir +brigens.
> Macht vier, ein ganzes Kleeblatt..


Darauf hast du doch nur gewartet


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sage es war DAS Ükeltreffen, und DAS Ükeltreffen findet hoffentlich jährlich statt. Falls @geomas ernst macht als Gastgeber werde ich unseren Mario entführen und mitbringen damit er mal was anderes als seinen Laden sieht


G. hat da schon Akzente gesetzt. Dieses wahrlich gemütliche Dorf mit seiner für Ükelaner perfekten Infrastruktur, die kurzen Wege. Das ist, jedenfalls aus der Sicht hier am Rhein, kaum zu toppen. Alleine die Wege und die Gastronomie können da schwerlich mithalten. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass wir mit @MS aus G und @geomas ein Tradition begründen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Darauf hast du doch nur gewartet



Darauf kannst du einen lassen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> G. hat da schon Akzente gesetzt. Dieses wahrlich gemütliche Dorf mit seiner für Ükelaner perfekten Infrastruktur, die kurzen Wege. Das ist, jedenfalls aus der Sicht hier am Rhein, kaum zu toppen. Alleine die Wege und die Gastronomie können da schwerlich mithalten. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass wir mit @MS aus G und @geomas ein Tradition begründen können.


Ich kenne noch einen schönen Campingplatz an der Fulle die auch Fasshütten vermieten, das wäre sicher auch ein schönes Fleckchen für ein Ükeltreffen, irgendwann mal.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Danke für den ebenfalls tollen Bericht. Sehr ausführlich geschrieben.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch einen schönen Campingplatz an der Fulle die auch Fasshütten vermieten, das wäre sicher auch ein schönes Fleckchen für ein Ükeltreffen, irgendwann mal.


Zumal ja dort auch kein Mangel am König der Fische, dem Döbel herrschen soll. Sehr ansprechender Vorschlag!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Darauf hast du doch nur gewartet



Und Du hast es mir ermöglicht, danke alter Knabe!


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> schlimm, dass du mein halbwegs manierliches Hochdeutsch ruiniert hast, ich habe heute meinen Chef energisch "Watt es?!" Gefragt. Naja.



Kann nix dafür wenn du meinen Slang annimmst  aber kam bestimmt gut


----------



## Andal

Ich bin zu tiefst zufrieden, wenn man MICH halbwegs verstanden hat.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin zu tiefst zufrieden, wenn man MICH halbwegs verstanden hat.


Joa, wenn ich mich konzentriert habe, hab ich dich gut verstanden. Passt scho


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin zu tiefst zufrieden, wenn man MICH halbwegs verstanden hat.


Wenn man sich nicht gerade auf eine Rutenspitze konzentrieren musste war es kein Problem. Ich hör das gerne


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kann nix dafür wenn du meinen Slang annimmst  aber kam bestimmt gut


Nee da kamen sechs Jahre Rheinland durch


----------



## daci7

Ein paar sehr schöne Berichte trudeln hier ein - klingt ganz so, als ob ihr euch nicht zu sehr gelangweilt habt am Wasser 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch beim nächsten Mal mit zu mischen ...

Vor allem bin ich jetz vorerst fertig mit Aalen und werde mich in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder den friedlichen Fischen widmen. 
In dem Zusammenhang werd ich wohl auch noch eine Neuanschaffung tätigen und hätte mal eine Frage an die Feeder-Cracks hier im Bunde (und alle anderen, die ihren Senf dazu geben wollen natürlich auch):

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer mittelschweren Feederrute für Stillgewässer und Altarme.
Zielfische sind im Prinzip die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Wichtig wäre mir: 
- Kein Brett mit Wackelspitze, sondern eine schöne Aktion im Drill
- genug Rückrat um ~50g Korb mit Futter zu befördern. Muss auch nicht bis über die Grenze gehen ...
- kompletter Korkgriff (kein Duplon-Vorderteil!)
- max. 360cm sind mir schon recht lieb 
- preislich nicht im Bereich eines Kleinwagens ... max. 150€ wäre schön.

Ich dachte schon an Commercial-Feeder Ruten von den Inselaffen, kenn mich allerdings so garnicht in der Materie aus ...
Auch hab ich grad auf Ibäh eine Shimano Purist River Feeder gefunden, die ich ganz ansprechend finde - kennt die jemand?

Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kann nix dafür



jaaaa.. der Xianeli, das ist so ein schlitzohriger Rheinländer mit extrem trockenem Witz. Schätze, wenn Wolfgang Petersen mal einen Film über ein versenkbares Wasserfahrzeug gemacht hääte, hätte er unseren Xianeli gecastet...


----------



## Welpi

Nach einem chaotischen Wochenende (die Frau und "ihre" Mädels waren, bedingt durch Entzug von Männern und Kindern tiefenentspannt, in einer deutschen Partystadt im Nordwesten und mein zweitliebstes Hobby nach dem Angeln hat mir gezeigt, dass das Schicksal nen grossen Würfel spielt...) komme ich jetzt endlich dazu, euch kurz in Wort und Bild an meinem gerätetechnischen Neuerwerb teilhaben zu lassen:

Meine geschätzten Damen und Herren: Welpis Pin!

Angefixt durch den Tackelaffen eines wandelnden Küchenutensils wurde der lange in mir nagende Drang, doch mal den in "meinem" Lech zwar reichlich vorhandenen aber äusserst hakenscheuen Aiteln mit einer ganz anderen Methode auf die Schuppen zu rücken...Trotting muss es sein. Da ich sowohl von der Methode als auch von der dabei verwendeten Technik genau null Ahnung habe gabs erst mal Fachlektüre. Nachdem John Wilson das erste zarte Licht in den dichten Nebel des "wie" gebracht hatte (zumindest in der Theorie), war es an der Zeit des "mit was?" Nach einem spontanen und sehr angenehmen Telefonat mit einem britophilen Ükel (nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipps und den Schnack, Minimax!) stand auch die Wahl der Waffe fest. Eine verrückte Pin sollte es werden (hatte von Madfish bis Dato nie was gehört), technisch gleich/sehr ähnlich dem Röllchen von Mister Topf (die laut der Auskunft des chinesischen Räuberhauptmannes leider nicht mehr zu bekommen war), optisch etwas...nun ja....anders...*hüstel*

Ich präsentiere: Die Madfish Wild River MK2






Die Verpackung war ja schon mal erstaunlich gefällig, die UVP hat mich als 3/4-Schwaben erst mal erschauern lassen...ich hab sie für knapp 80 Euro bekommen.






Im Lieferumfang enthalten ist auch eine Neoprentasche...eigentlich ganz praktisch. Und natürlich die Pin... ganz in schwarz mit blau eloxiertem Rallystreifen. Nicht unbedingt dezent, aber ich muss gestehen dass sie mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt.











Dank der bereits von Kochtopf gestellten und Minimax beantworteten Frage "wie bekommt man datt Dingens auf??" konnte ich die Spule auch abnehmen...von alleine wäre ich da auch nie drauf gekommen...






Die Rolle läuft sehr leicht und erstaunlich lange...erstaunlich deshalb, weil sie ganz und gar nicht lautlos läuft, ein "Lagerklackern" ist deutlich zu hören....natürlich hab ich in Ermangelung an Referenzerfahrungen da noch keinen Vergleich. Wenn ich mal kapiert habe, wie man Videos einstellen kann werd ich eines der laufenden Pin dranhängen.

Gefüttert wurde die Rolle mit einer Mono (Stroft) in 0,16 und für die ersten "Gehversuche" soll sie an meine Aqualite Powerfloat...(ich bin noch ein wenig hin- und hergerissen ob die Schnur nicht zu dünn bzw. die Rute zu Stramm ist....aber ich fische tendenziell immer zu oversized).

Natürlich bin ich spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi, endlich ans Wasser zu kommen und die ersten Gehversuche beim Trotten zu machen....aber Mutter Natur hat mir da für die nächsten Tage einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht:





Mein Lech wird die nächsten Tage unfischbar sein.....

Ich freu mich trotzdem schon wie Bolle darauf und werd euch weiter berichten......


----------



## Kochtopf

@Welpi vielen Dank für den Bericht und ich muss gestehen, dass mir deine Dirnenpin ausnehmend gefällt (wäre vielleicht was für SJ...).
Ich weiss nicht inwiefern du gefahrlos ans Wasser kommst, aber genau jetzt. Mit Brot. Vor deinen Füßen, mit der Pin...



Sofern eure Kanalisation nicht hineingespült wurde zumindest...

Float und Pin passen wunderbar. Noch wunderbarer passen sie allerdings mit einer Avon zusammen


----------



## rutilus69

Welpi schrieb:


> Nach einem chaotischen Wochenende (die Frau und "ihre" Mädels waren, bedingt durch Entzug von Männern und Kindern tiefenentspannt, in einer deutschen Partystadt im Nordwesten und mein zweitliebstes Hobby nach dem Angeln hat mir gezeigt, dass das Schicksal nen grossen Würfel spielt...) komme ich jetzt eindlich dazu, euch kurz in Wort und Bild an meinem gerätetechnischen Neuerwerb teilhaben zu lassen:
> 
> Meine geschätzten Damen und Herren: Welpis Pin!
> 
> Angefixt durch den Tackelaffen eines wandelnden Küchenutensils wurde der lange in mir nagende Drang, doch mal den in "meinem" Lech zwar reichlich vorhandenen aber äusserst hakenscheuen Aiteln mal mit einer ganz anderen Methode auf die Schuppen zu rücken...Trotting muss es sein. Da ich sowohl von der Methode als auch von der dabei verwendeten Technik genau null Ahnung habe gabs erst mal Fachlektüre. Nachdem John Wilson das erste zarte Licht in den dichten Nebel des "wie" gebbracht hatte (zumindest in der Theorie), war es an der Zeit des "mit was?" Nach einem spontanen und sehr angenehmen Telefonat mit einem britophilen Ükel (nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipps und den Schnack, Minimax!) stand auch die Wahl der Waffe fest. Eine verrückte Pin sollte es werden (hatte von Madfish bis Dato nie was gehört), technisch gleich/sehr ähnlich dem Röllchen von Mister Topf (die laut der Auskunft des chinesischen Räuberhauptmannes leider nicht mehr zu bekommen war), optisch etwas...nun ja....anders...*hüstel*
> 
> Ich präsentiere: Die Madfish Wild River MK2
> Anhang anzeigen 324613
> 
> 
> Die Verpackung war ja schon mal erstaunlich gefällig, die UVP hat mich als 3/4-Schwaben erst mal erschauern lassen...ich hab sie für knapp 80 Euro bekommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324614
> 
> 
> Im Lieferumfang enthalten ist auch eine Neoprentasche...eigentlich ganz praktisch. Und natürlich die Pin... ganz in schwarz mit blau eloxiertem Rallystreifen. Nicht unbedingt dezent, aber ich muss gestehen dass sie mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324615
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324616
> 
> 
> Dank der bereits von Kochtopf gestellten und Minimax beantworteten Frage "wie bekommt man datt Dingens auf??" konnte ich die Spule auch abnehmen...von alleine wäre ich da auch nie drauf gekommen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324618
> 
> 
> Die Rolle läuft sehr leicht und erstaunlich lange...erstaunlich deshalb, weil sie ganz und gar nicht lautlos läuft, ein "Lagerklackern" ist deutlich zu hören....natürlich hab ich in Ermangelung an Referenzerfahrungen da noch keinen Vergleich. Wenn ich mal kapiert habe, wie man Videos einstellen kann werd ich eines der laufenden Pin dranhängen.
> 
> Gefüttert wurde die Rolle mit einer Mono (Stroft) in 0,16 und für die ersten "Gehversuche" soll sie an meine Aqualite Powerfloat...(ich bin noch ein wenig hin- und hergerissen ob die Schnur nicht zu dünn bzw. die Rute zu Stramm ist....aber ich fische tendenziell immer zu oversized).
> 
> Natürlich bin ich spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi, endlich ans Wasser zu kommen und die ersten Gehversuche beim Trotten zu machen....aber Mutter Natur hat mir da für die nächsten Tage einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht:
> Anhang anzeigen 324619
> 
> 
> Mein Lech word die nächsten Tage unfischbar sein.....
> 
> Ich freu mich trotzdem schon wie Bolle darauf und werd euch weiter berichten......


Na die sieht doch auch gut aus  
Ich habe meine Pin auch mit der Power Float kombiniert gehabt. Das ist ein durchaus passendes Pärchen, aber ich werde es demnächst mal mit der etwas leichteren Sensor Float versuchen. 
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit der Pin


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht inwiefern du gefahrlos ans Wasser kommst, aber genau jetzt. Mit Brot. Vor deinen Füßen, mit der Pin...




Echt? in so ner Kaffeebrühe geht aiteltechnisch was? Ich bin ja bisher nur der Forellenspinnangler und da kannst Du es bei der Wassertrübung komplett knicken...


----------



## Tobias85

Mini und Mario, vielen Dank für eure Berichte! 
Und es war mir eine Ehre, Minimax, dir beim Fang deiner Zährte emotional zur Seite stehen zu dürfen. 



geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Du hattest mir ja neulich den Tipp mit Feedergum (Powergum?) gegeben zum „Abclippen” der Schnur.
> Wie machst Du das konkret? https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/feedern-feederangeln-alternativen-zum-schnurclip wie Nr. 2 oder 3 in diesem Artikel?



Ich benutze auch die Schlaufe, also Variante 2. Ich persönlich nutze übrigens 1mm Durchmesser, etwas dünner ließe sich vielleicht noch einfacher einclippen, aber auch mit 1mm Stärke klappt das noch ganz gut. Nr. 3 finde ich auch interessant, grade wegen der gleichzeitigen Distanzmarkierung. Vielleicht gucke ich mal, wie gut so ein noten durch meine Spitze flutschen würde.

Deine Locslide-Posen finde ich spannend. Ich kannte das Konzept bisher nur aus dem Raubfischbereich, wo es bei Schleppposen eingesetzt wird und auch zum Ausloten missbraucht wird. Bei den Wagglern stelle sich mir aber die Frage, ob die Schnur dann nicht zu steil nach oben geht und so gründelnde Schleien schnell mal an die Schnur geraten. Mit normalem Waggler würde man das ganze ja etwas übertief einstellen, damit die Schnur etwas flacher verläuft. Hast du beim Angeln mit den Locslides da Unterschiede feststellen können?


@Welpi: Eine schöne Pin hast du dir da ausgesucht (oder aussuchen lassen oder wie auch immer)! Auch wenn sie mit de Ralleystreifen nicht unbedingt klassisch wirkt, gefällt sie auch mir optisch durchaus. Ich hoffe, du kannst sie bald mit dem ersten Fisch einweihen.  Bei meiner Pin hatte ich den Schurleitbügel(?) aus optischen Gründen abgeschraubt. Nachdem ich jetzt schon mehrfach Schnur im Inneren der Spule hatte und am Wochenende sehen konnte, dass auch Pin-Experte und Stil-Ikone Minimax den Bügel drangelassen hat, werde ich ihn vor dem nächsten Einsatz wohl auch wieder anschrauben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Echt? in so ner Kaffeebrühe geht aiteltechnisch was? Ich bin ja bisher nur der Forellenspinnangler und da kannst Du es bei der Wassertrübung komplett knicken...


Im Frühjahrshochwasser fange ich meine größten Döbel. Der Fisch sucht Bereiche mit geringerer Strömung - also den unmittelbaren uferbereich und schnappt nach Nahrung weil er dennoch Energie verbraucht. Und bei der Suppe wird man selber auch nicht ohne weiteres gesehen.
Walnussgroß Liquidized bread rein, Brotflocke an den Haken und probieren


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Float und Pin passen wunderbar. Noch wunderbarer passen sie allerdings mit einer Avon zusammen



Avonrute....ich hab eine Silstar MX 3536...2,85m Länge, Wurfgewicht um die 30 Gramm und eine vollparabolische Aktion mit einem festeren (aber nicht brettigen) Rückgrat. Sowas kommt einer Avon nahe, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Avonrute....ich hab eine Silstar MX 3536...2,85m Wurfgewicht um die 30 Gramm und eine vollparabolische Aktion mit einem festeren (aber nicht brettigen) Rückgrat. Sowas kommt einer Avon nahe, oder?


Klingt für mich zumindest so, wäre mir aber zu schmalbrüstig (coarseangling bedeutet grobes Angeln)


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : danke für ein weiteres Kapitle in der Ükel-Treffen-Chronik!

@Minimax : _Sensasgibraltar?!_ Haha, ich weiß nicht, ob ich diese Wortschöpfung je wieder los werde. Danke für den wunderbar geschriebenen Bericht!


----------



## geomas

@Welpi : herzliches Glückwunsch zu Deiner Pin! Die Silstar klingt von den genannten Daten her eher wie ne prima Swingtip-Rute. 
Für die Posenangelei im Fluß würde ich was längeres bevorzugen.

@Tobias85 : danke für Dein Feedback in Sachen Feedergum. Unterwegs zu mir ist „Power Gum 1,0mm”. 
Zu Variante 3 des verlinkten Artikels : der Gum-Stopperknoten muß wohl gar nicht durch die Ringe gleiten, oder nur im Notfall (bei Anbiß eines sehr kampfstarken Fisches).


Ich selbst hab mit den Locslide-Posen noch keine Erfahrung, diese und ähnliche Posen sind aber seit Jahrzehnten auf dem Markt und wurden auch in der Literatur erwähnt.





Hier ^ ist Teil 1 eines ganz gut gemachten Videos mit einem (vom Prinzip her ähnlichen) Polaris-Float.
Float-Ledgering find ich persönlich faszinierend, werde mich demnächst den leichtesten Varianten davon widmen.


----------



## geomas

Luxusprobleme, immer diese Luxusprobleme!

Hab morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit, die online-Wetterfrösche haben 14 Sonnenstunden bei bis zu 22°Celsius sowie mäßigen Wind aus West prognostiziert (vermutlich um mich mal wieder so richtig zu foppen...).
Und ich sitze hier am Schreibtisch und weiß nicht wohin und mit welchem „Tackle”. 
Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. 
Mir ist irgendwie schon wieder nach Teich.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für das Video, Georg! Da nutzt er ja keine klassische Liftmontage, sondern eher ein schwereres Grundblei und die Pose nur als Bissanzeiger. könnte ich mir am Kanal hier gut vorstellen. Und was die speziellen Posen angeht: Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein Adapter mit diesem Prinzip konstruieren, an den man dann schon vorhandene Posen einhängen kann.

Zum Power Gum Stopperknoten: Klar, der muss nur durch die Ringe, wenn ein größerer Fisch beißt. Aber wenn der Knoten in dem Fall erstmal in den Ringen hängen bleibt und die Schnur ein Stück durchrutscht, dann wäre ja auch der Vorteil der Distanzmarkierung hinfällig. Das ist bei meinen Überlegungen der springende Punkt, denn dann würde ich die einfache Schlaufe bevorzugen, weil einfacher.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Luxusprobleme, immer diese Luxusprobleme!
> 
> Hab morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit, die online-Wetterfrösche haben 14 Sonnenstunden bei bis zu 22°Celsius sowie mäßigen Wind aus West prognostiziert (vermutlich um mich mal wieder so richtig zu foppen...).
> Und ich sitze hier am Schreibtisch und weiß nicht wohin und mit welchem „Tackle”.
> Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.
> Mir ist irgendwie schon wieder nach Teich.


Nehme irgendwelches Tackle und geh Angeln ,wer weis wie das Wetter nächste Woche wirt.


----------



## geomas

^ die Locslide und Polaris-Posen sind nicht für die ganz feine Angelei gedacht. 
Ne Bomb oder ein Mini-Swimfeeder können als „Anker” benutzt werden. 

Liftmethode & verwandte Techniken werden ja üblicherweise doch feiner praktiziert.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nehme irgendwelches Tackle und geh Angeln ,wer weis wie das Wetter nächste Woche wirt.



Das werd ich machen, Hartmut, ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Mikesch

Wieder super Berichte.
Erinnert mich an manche Treffen mit einem gewissen Nekropolisbewohner und Anderen.
Egal ob am Heimatgewässer oder in der Ferne.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Ein paar sehr schöne Berichte trudeln hier ein - klingt ganz so, als ob ihr euch nicht zu sehr gelangweilt habt am Wasser
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch beim nächsten Mal mit zu mischen ...
> 
> Vor allem bin ich jetz vorerst fertig mit Aalen und werde mich in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder den friedlichen Fischen widmen.
> In dem Zusammenhang werd ich wohl auch noch eine Neuanschaffung tätigen und hätte mal eine Frage an die Feeder-Cracks hier im Bunde (und alle anderen, die ihren Senf dazu geben wollen natürlich auch):
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer mittelschweren Feederrute für Stillgewässer und Altarme.
> Zielfische sind im Prinzip die üblichen Verdächtigen.
> Wichtig wäre mir:
> - Kein Brett mit Wackelspitze, sondern eine schöne Aktion im Drill
> - genug Rückrat um ~50g Korb mit Futter zu befördern. Muss auch nicht bis über die Grenze gehen ...
> - kompletter Korkgriff (kein Duplon-Vorderteil!)
> - max. 360cm sind mir schon recht lieb
> - preislich nicht im Bereich eines Kleinwagens ... max. 150€ wäre schön.
> 
> Ich dachte schon an Commercial-Feeder Ruten von den Inselaffen, kenn mich allerdings so garnicht in der Materie aus ...
> Auch hab ich grad auf Ibäh eine Shimano Purist River Feeder gefunden, die ich ganz ansprechend finde - kennt die jemand?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> David


Ich würde mir da mal die Drennen Puddle Chucker Method Feeder in 12 ft. ansehen. Erstens weil Drennan nicht grundsätzlich unglücklich macht und zweitens weil sie deinen Anforderungen sehr genau antspricht.


----------



## Andal

Morgen früh, respektive heute in ein paar Stunden gehts an den Rhein. Trockenes Wetter, der Pegel schon deutlich über normal und steigend, die Bolo griffbereit, Würmer vorhanden. Recht viel besser kann es gar nicht kommen.


----------



## geomas

Na dann Petri heil, Andal! Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Andal

Ich hab mir den Pool einer Kehrströmung ausgeschaut. Wo ich den Wurmköder so ca. 50 cm über dem Grund anbieten möchte. Den will ich, geführt durch die 7 m Rute kreiseln lassen. Tiefer befürchte ich, wirds leider nur wieder das übliche Grundel-Massaker an den Rotwürmern geben. Mal sehen, was sich so tun wird.


----------



## Andal

So sieht es dort bei einem richtigen Hochwasser aus...


----------



## Drillsucht69

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an die Rheinangler unter uns.
> Wollte am Freitag eigentlich ein bisschen am Rhein Feedern. Huch dacht ich grad. Es steigt der Pegel laut Prognose um gute 2 Meter. Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Absolut aussichtslos?
> Sonst weiche ich aus und geh am Kanal n bisserl mit dem Method Feeder entspannen.



Pegel in Duisburg um die 5,50-5,80m wird nicht einfach ein guten Platz zu finden...Buhnen sind unterm Wasser...Einfahrten (Häfen/Altarm etc.) wäre ne Möglichkeit, da zieht sich der Fisch zurück... Wird bestimmt viel Gerödel durch den schnellen Anstieg im Wasser rumdümpeln...
Wäre der Zander offen, würde ich es riskieren ...

Jungs tolles Treffen und super Berichte  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ein toller thread wo ich immer mitlese, bin schon ein kleiner Fan von euch ...
Weiter so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexpp

Andal schrieb:


> Morgen früh, respektive heute in ein paar Stunden gehts an den Rhein. Trockenes Wetter, der Pegel schon deutlich über normal und steigend, die Bolo griffbereit, Würmer vorhanden. Recht viel besser kann es gar nicht kommen.


Meine bisherigen Stellen sind nur bis ca. 3,3m Kölner Pegel zu gebrauchen. Deshalb bin ich gestern noch nach der Arbeit an den Rhein. Die 3,3m wurden dann abends auch erreicht. Mit einer Nase und 3 Brassen kein rekordverdächtiger Fang, bin aber zufrieden. Komischerweise alle ähnlicher Größe von 35 - 40cm.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri! Ich wäre froh über eine Nase und ein paar Brassen (man will immer das was man nicht hat)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich werde zwar nicht gefragt aber ich erdreiste mich einer Antwort  Ich nehme die Schlaufenmethode. Da ich zu unfähig bin eine ausreichende Schlaufe frei Hand zu binden (entweder zu groß oder zu klein) binde ich direkt eingeklippt auf der Spule und schiebe den Knoten dann an den klip um im Zweifel schnell lösen zu können. Klappt gut und übersteht auch mal zwei Angeltage (ich empfehle frisch zu binden)



Früher hatte ich die Variante mit dem Fahrradschlauch genommen, der ist aber sehr fummlig zum entfernen wenn ein größerer Fisch dranhängt.
Seit letztem Jahr fahre ich mit einem normalen Gummi (Gummiband) am besten das wie in Variante 2 eingeklipst wird. Der Vorteil dabei ist das es keinen Knoten gibt der störend wirk. Das Gummiband federt zudem besser ab als Feedergum da es noch weicher ist.
@geomas Das wäre dann quasi Variante 4 und ebenfalls ne alternative.


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich die Variante mit dem Fahrradschlauch genommen, der ist aber sehr fummlig zum entfernen wenn ein größerer Fisch dranhängt.
> Seit letztem Jahr fahre ich mit einem normalen Gummi (Gummiband) am besten das wie in Variante 2 eingeklipst wird. Der Vorteil dabei ist das es keinen Knoten gibt der störend wirk. Das Gummiband federt zudem besser ab als Feedergum da es noch weicher ist.
> @geomas Das wäre dann quasi Variante 4 und ebenfalls ne alternative.


Das kommt aber ganz wesentlich auf die geworfenen Gewichte an, der Knoten ist btw das tolle an der Schlaufe, weil man so auch besoffen und im dunkeln die Schlaufe schnell lösen kann; powergum ist auch stabiler als Haushaltsgummi, aber zum stillwasserfeedern mit niedrigen Gewichten langt ein Haushaltsgummi vermutlich tatsächlich


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ....powergum ist auch stabiler als Haushaltsgummi, aber zum stillwasserfeedern mit niedrigen Gewichten langt ein Haushaltsgummi vermutlich tatsächlich



Das hatte ich jetzt nicht bedacht wegen dem Gewichten, Danke für die Anmerkung.
Meine Körbe beschränken sich ja auf höchstens 50g Leergewicht da hat das noch keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das hatte ich jetzt nicht bedacht wegen dem Gewichten, Danke für die Anmerkung.
> Meine Körbe beschränken sich ja auf höchstens 50g Leergewicht da hat das noch keine Probleme gemacht.


Das ist interessant, die vollen Körbe dürften 80-100gr wiegen, da hätte ich jetzt gedacht, dass Gummi an seine Grenzen stößt. Nehme ich doch mal gummibänder mit.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : _Sensasgibraltar?!_ Haha, ich weiß nicht, ob ich diese Wortschöpfung je wieder los werde. Danke für den wunderbar geschriebenen Bericht![/QUOTE]

@geomas : Die Wortschöpfung hat etwas mit der Unterhose zu tun. Einige tragen Drennan Unterhosen und andere eben Sensas. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Welpi schrieb:


> Meine geschätzten Damen und Herren: Welpis Pin!
> Ich freu mich trotzdem schon wie Bolle darauf und werd euch weiter berichten......



Glückwunsch zur Pin, lieber Welpi, und vielen Dank für die Vorstellung. Wie wir schon vermutet haben, ist sie bis auf die Eloxierung Identisch zu @Kochtopf ´s Pin, die übrigens ein tadelloses feines Gerät ist: Mit den neuen Pin euren Typs sind ausstattungsmässig die alten Cyprinus Typen im grunde Obsolet. Ich habe auch an der Weser gelernt, das die Leichtläufigkeit praktisch aller handelsüblichen Pins out of the Box an euren kräftigen Barbenregionflüssen  allemal ausreicht, da würden sogar Oldtimer Truepins mühelos in Gang gesetzt werden. Bei mir wars sogar so dass meine Rolle durch den kräftigen Zug ungecheckt zum overspill neigte. Nur sauber von Futterkrümeln und Sägespänen muss man sie halten, damit sie gleichmäßig ablaufen.
Schade, dass Dein Lech sich grade so von seiner wilden Seite zeigt- aber in ein paar Tagen sollte das hoffentlich in Ordnung kommen.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Stil-Ikone Minimax



Hahaha, danke für das Kompliment, Zuviel der Ehre


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> So sieht es dort bei einem richtigen Hochwasser aus...



Ist doch der richtige Wasserstand für Kuhwiesen Waller.....


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Locslide und Polaris-Posen sind nicht für die ganz feine Angelei gedacht.
> Ne Bomb oder ein Mini-Swimfeeder können als „Anker” benutzt werden.
> 
> Liftmethode & verwandte Techniken werden ja üblicherweise doch feiner praktiziert.



Klingt für mich nach der idealen Methode für den Mittellandkanal. 


Petri, @alexpp zu den Fischen und dir, @Andal, heute viel Erfolg am Rhein 

Und @Minimax: Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt


----------



## Minimax

Gentlemen,
beim Abholen der schweren Whisker und Köderkauf bin ich im Angelladen auf einen weiteren kuriosen Fund gestossen, der, glaube ich, besonders für die sehr ehrenwerten Mitglieder @Kochtopf und @Andal nicht uninteressant sein dürfte. Vor vielen, vielen Monden wünschten sich die Beiden:



Andal schrieb:


> Gekapselte Rollen haben aber auch unschätzbare Vorteile beim Angeln im Unterholz. Da wäre die *Kombi mit entsprechenden Inline Ruten* perfekt. Leider ist da nichts (mehr) zu haben.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre extrem sexy - *eine schöne leichte Inlinerute (1,25 - 1,75lbs) mit einer kleinen Kapselrolle in 9-10ft Länge* zum wandern und stalken... also ich würde mir so ne Combo kaufen. Kann ein findiger Rutenbauer sowas nicht in Kleinserie für uns anfertigen?



Meinten die Messieurs vielleicht etwas in _dieser Richtung_ :











Wahnsinn, was es nicht alles gibt auf der Welt. Vielleicht einen Ticken zu kräftig für meinen Geschmack und deutliche Spitzenaktion, aber für Nahkämpfe im Unterholz vermutlich gut geeignet. Daiwa Frankreich stellt übrigens auch aktuell inliner-Matchruten fürs Peche au toc her -und haben auch viele konventionelle Posenruten mit dem schönen verschiebbaren Rollenhalter, wie ihn hierzulande nur die Aqualites aufweisen,
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Dem Asphaltfoto entnehme ich, dass es sich nicht nur um eine Entdeckung, sondern auch um eine Neuanschaffung handelt? Dann Petri zum dicken Fang!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> beim Abholen der schweren Whisker und Köderkauf bin ich im Angelladen auf einen weiteren kuriosen Fund gestossen, der, glaube ich, besonders für die sehr ehrenwerten Mitglieder @Kochtopf und @Andal nicht uninteressant sein dürfte. Vor vielen, vielen Monden wünschten sich die Beiden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meinten die Messieurs vielleicht etwas in _dieser Richtung_ :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahnsinn, was es nicht alles gibt auf der Welt. Vielleicht einen Ticken zu kräftig für meinen Geschmack und deutliche Spitzenaktion, aber für Nahkämpfe im Unterholz vermutlich gut geeignet. Daiwa Frankreich stellt übrigens auch aktuell inliner-Matchruten fürs Peche au toc her -und haben auch viele konventionelle Posenruten mit dem schönen verschiebbaren Rollenhalter, wie ihn hierzulande nur die Aqualites aufweisen,
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Aber aber aber aber du MAGST doch gar keine Inlinerruten  schönes Ding, ich flippe aus (und hast du einen Link zu den inlinermatchruten? Gerne auch auf englisch, mein Französisch ist sous chaque cochon)
Glückwunsch zum tollen Fang (und ich beneide dich um dein Angelgeschäft)


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber aber aber aber du MAGST doch gar keine Inlinerruten



Tu ich auch nicht, deshalb wird das arme Stöckchen sein restliches Dasein bei harter, bitterer Nachtarbeit in den Aalminen fristen, scheint mir dafür ideal geeignet zu sein, muahahahaharhar! 
Hier der Link zu den Inlinerposenruten von Daiwa: https://www.daiwa-france.com/products/rods/categories/trout-interline


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.pecheur.com/achat-canne-toc-daiwa-ninja-trout-fil-interieur-169160.html

Für 100 Tacken... hmmmm....

Und mein lieber @Minimax - ich bin mir sicher dass du früher oder später durchs Gebüsch auf der Jagd nach Güstern kriechen wirst. Du hast sie da also wirst du sie dereinst nutzen. Oder ich leihe sie mir dauerhaft aus


----------



## Kochtopf

Die googleübersetzung von daiwa.fr bringt erstaunliches zu Tage - scheinbar gibt es dort Ninjaforellen


----------



## Minimax

Ojemine, Güstern ist so ziemlich die einzige Spezies die ich nicht suchen muss. Aber das mit dem Aalangeln meinte ich schon ernst: Von den Spezifikationen scheint sie mir sehr geeignet, und die Inlinekonstruktion wird Tüddel in der Dunkelheit verhindern. Es ist mein Wille: Es wird für dieses kleine ringlose Cendrillon keine Gute Fee, keinen Prinzen und keinen Glaspantoffel geben, nur Glocke, Sargblei und ewige Nacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> . Es ist mein Wille: Es wird für dieses kleine ringlose Cendrillon keine Gute Fee, keinen Prinzen und keinen Glaspantoffel geben, nur Glocke, Sargblei und ewige Nacht.



Sehr poetisch (und finster)


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo jetzt bin ich durch mit 20 Seiten Ükel nachlesen, mannomann  Da kommt man ein paar Tage nicht zum reinschauen ins Ükel und es artet schon in Arbeit aus
Auch von meiner Seite aus danke für die tollen Berichte.


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> ... nur Glocke, Sargblei ...


Geht gar nicht, verwenden nur Plumpsangler.
Wenn dann Knicklicht und Birnenblei.


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht, verwenden nur Plumpsangler.
> Wenn dann Knicklicht und Birnenblei.



Die Pointe, lieber Mikesch, war es ja gerade diese Rute, in Anlehnung an Aschenputtel (frnz. Cendrillon, da es ja eine französische Rute ist)  einem mühseligen Schicksal schwerer, grober (Nacht-)Angelmethoden zu überlassen. Und um den Aschenputtel-Hinweisen Fee, Prinz und Glaspantoffel brauchte ich eben einen Dreiklang aus dem anglerischen Bereich, der diese Methoden umreisst. Gleichzeitig sind Glocke, Sarg und ewige Nacht Symbole bzw. Chiffren aus dem Themenfeld Tod und Vergänglichkeit und beliebte Motive des gotischen Schauerromans, nur um die düstere Note reinzukriegen. Da siehst du mal, was ich mir hier für eine Mühe auch zu Deiner Unterhaltung gebe.


----------



## MS aus G

Samstag, 18.05.2019 Teil 2

Nachdem die meisten Ükel sich am Buffet gestärkt hatten und ich meinen Mittagstisch beendet hatte, ging es auch für mich wieder ans Wasser! Diesmal habe ich Wuemmehunter auf der anderen Weserseite einen Besuch abgestattet! Ich wollte es mal mit lang/lang probieren, was allerdings nur von sehr mäßigem Erfolg gekrönt war. Es gab lediglich ein Rotauge und etwas später noch einen Ükel! Wuemmehunter packte auch schon zusammen und kam nochmal kurz vorbei, aber er klagte da bereits über Kopfschmerzen, was sich später als Sonnenstich herausstellen sollte und er bereits die Heimreise antreten musste!






Der Aalkönig war in der Zwischenzeit auch mit seinen "Mädels" eingetroffen. Allerdings blieb das Angeln erstmal auf der Strecke, da es wohl viel zu erzählen gab!!!

Ich zog es dann auch vor Mr. Minimax ein paar Treppen weiter zu besuchen, was auch recht gut klappte. In etwa einer halben Stunde konnte ich etwa 10 Rotaugen fangen. Was wieder das bestätigte, das an der Strömung mehr ging als in den Buhnen! Nochmals die Stelle gewechselt und zwischen Mr. Minimax und dem Aalkönig meinen Platz bezogen, was auch gleich wieder einige Rotaugen brachte, aber leider nichts wirklich "interessantes"! 

Dann wurde es auch schon wieder Zeit mich auf das Abendessen vorzubereiten. Nach dem ein oder anderen Plausch noch auf dem Rückweg,






musste ich die Ükels dann leider schon wieder verlassen!

Eigentlich sollte der Grill ja angeschmissen werden, was aber ein kleines logistisches Problem meinerseits bedeutet hätte! (alles in die Nachbarpension zu schaffen und Grillen hätte ja auch noch jemand übernehmen müssen!) So blieben wir dann bei mir im Restaurant und es gab die Steaks, Bauchfleisch und Würstchen zusammen mit den leckeren, selbstgekauften Salaten und Kräuterbaguette, halt von der Bratenplatte!!!

Nach dem Essen bekundete Tobias85, das er es gerne mal auf Barben versuchen möchte. Daraufhin sagte ich, das wir dann etwa 2km aus dem Ort fahren müssten, da dort die Chancen besser stünden!?! Leider wollte sonnst niemand mit. So machten sich Tobias und ich uns auf den Weg etwas oberhalb von G es auf Barben zu versuchen! Angekommen bauten wir erstmal unsere Plätze auf, das Ufer ist an der Stelle etwas steiler, aber es sollte alles gut funktionieren! Anfangs, um mich zu entschneidern, fing ich mit 2 Maden am 16er Haken und 10gr. Blei an. Wirklich erfolgreich war das auch nicht, zum Glück fand ein Gründling noch gefallen daran! Tobias versuchte es mit Korb und Maden und er konnte seinen ersten Ükel ever fangen. Auch "entjungfert" ähh, entschneidert, was im Nachhinein noch für viel Gelächter sorgen sollte!!! 

Ich ging dann eine Stufe größer und köderte ein Stück Dendro mit 4-5 Maden an, was auch relativ schnell mit der erhofften Barbe seinen Abschluss fand! Mit etwa 50cm ein schöner Fisch, leider nicht bei Tobias gebissen, aber er sah, das auf der Strecke was ging!!! Es war seine erste Live-Barbe!






Das es noch besser werden sollte, da hab ich selbst schon nicht mehr mit gerechnet! Es tat sich dann etwa eine gute Stunde nichts mehr und ich wollte Tobias um 23.45Uhr schon sagen, das ich noch ein viertel Stündchen mache und dann nochmal zu den anderen an der Brücke schauen möchte! Ich hatte den Gedanken gerade zu Ende gebracht, da gab es doch noch einen guten Biss, Anhieb, saß! Ui, das war schonmal kein Aal, sondern eine richtig gute Barbe dachte ich mir schon, was sich im Laufe des wirklich sehr schönen Drills auch bestätigen sollte. Tobias eilte auch schon herbei und ich bat ihn meine andere Rute doch bitte einzuholen, da die Barbe in diese Richtung unterwegs war! Nach ein paar schönen Fluchten konnte ich die Barbe dann Richtung Kescher dirigieren, und beim 2. Versuch konnte ich die Barbe sicher landen! Ein toller Fisch von 67cm!!! Die Stelle hat es wieder gebracht! Der Fisch war auch für die Weser nicht alltäglich, aber das schönste war eigentlich, das sich Tobias mehr gefreut hat als ich!!! Das wurde ja auch schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, das sich für jeden einzelnen Ükel über seinen Fang mitgefreut wurde!!! Das machte das Treffen auch so einzigartig!!!






Es geht später noch weiter!


----------



## Kochtopf

mikesch schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht, verwenden nur Plumpsangler.
> Wenn dann Knicklicht und Birnenblei.


"Geht gar nicht" schreiben nur Plumsdenker 
Je nach Strömung ist ein Birnenblei keine gute Idee - und Aalglöckchen mit Knicklichtaufnahme sind so klassisch zum Aalangeln wie die Fliege auf diese komischen Viecher die man gerne isst


----------



## Minimax

@MS aus G Lieber Mario,
vielen Dank für den reichbebilderten und schön geschriebenen Bericht, Super!
Wenn jemand diesen prächtigen "Fisch des Wochendes", verdient hat, dann Du als unser fürsorglicher Gastgeber, da hat die Weser Sinn für Gerechtigkeit bewiesen. Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Teil...
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @MS aus G Lieber Mario,
> vielen Dank für den reichbebilderten und schön geschriebenen Bericht, Super!
> Wenn jemand diesen prächtigen "Fisch des Wochendes", verdient hat, dann Du als unser fürsorglicher Gastgeber, *da hat die Weser Sinn für Gerechtigkeit bewiesen*. Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Teil...
> hg
> Minimax


Die Weser hat bewiesen, unter Marios fachkundigen Händen eine leidenschaftliche Geliebte sein zu können, wenn es um Gerechtigkeit geht hätte ich wenigstens einen Friedfisch fangen müssen am Wochenende (und wenn es eine Nanoplötz gewesen wäre) - nichtsdestotrotz habe ich dem Schwarm alle Fänge gegönnt und tatsächlich war es schön, dass Mario für sein Engagement fischmäßig entlohnt wurde - nur Gerechtigkeit suche ich vergebens


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Geht gar nicht" schreiben nur Plumsdenker
> Je nach Strömung ist ein Birnenblei keine gute Idee - ...


Dann nimmt man eben eine andere Form.
Z. B. : https://www.angeln-shop.de/korda-square-pear-swivel-karpfenblei.html
oder  : https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-blei-stroemungstropfen
und kann trotzdem dabei Gewicht sparen.


----------



## Tricast

Ich habe früher gerne die Dreieckbleie mit Wirbel auf Aal in der Weser genommen. Die Bleie steigen besser auf und es gab nicht so viele Hänger wie mit dem Sargblei. Es gibt auch Diskusbleie mit Bohrung die nicht so hängerträchtig sind. Aber Aalglocke muß sein, sonst weiß ja keiner auf was man angelt. Und wenn die Glocke zum Gebet ruft und der Angler niederkniet........

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Tirette-Fund. Dieser Angelladen scheint eine echte Schatzkammer zu sein, lauter Spezialitäten aus fernen Ländern.

Die Tirettefischerei ist zu erst mal eine sehr französische Finesseangelei, also eine Form des Spinnfischens. Mes amis stehen da ja auf relativ leichte Montagen und jede Form des gezupften Einholens. Sicher ließe sich diese Kombo auch in dichtem Strauch- und Buschwerk gut einsetzen. Aber ich würde sie nicht nur als Aalrute benutzen. Jedenfalls nicht schmählich! Aber sie wird immer den Job tun, den ihr der Pecheur gibt.

Komme eben vom Großen Strom herauf und jetzt hungert der Nager in meinen Eingeweiden. Nach ein paar kleinen Skimmers und einem geruhsamen Tag bin ich ganz zufrieden. Auch wenn der Wanderzirkus hinter mir eine ganz andere Geräuschkulisse geschaffen hat, als ich dort gewohnt bin. Auf dem Recliner ist es wohl sein und entspannsam...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Andal und danke Mario für den nächsten Teil des Berichts. 

Ich gehe nachher noch Stacheldöbel angeln und lege auf jeden Fall noch ein oder zwei Ruten auf Friedfisch aus. Müsste mich nur mal entscheiden, auf welche und mit welcher Methode.


----------



## Minimax

@Andal danke für die Erläuterungen, ich hatte darauf spekuliert, das Du was zu dem Rund sagen kannst. Der laden ist eigentlich ganz normal, aber der Inhaber kennt meine dunklen Gelüste und hält die Augen nach passendem auf. Ist ja auch nicht sein Schaden, und für weniger als nen Fuffi so ne kleine französische Machete Maße in England... wär ne Sünde sie im laden zu lassen.
Und natürlich herzliches Petri zu der erholsamen und erfolgreichen Angelei!


----------



## Andal

Für einen Fuffi eh geschenkt. Da schlägt alleine die alte Kapselrolle mit mehr zu Buche. ...und es kommt immer drauf an, was du draus machst!

Für die Kombo hätte ich das auch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken gegeben. Und wenn es 14 Tage nur Reis & Ketchup zu essen gibt!!!


----------



## Minimax

Nur die Rute, die Abu hab ich seit Ewigkeiten, für'n schmalen Taler aus der Bucht und liebevoll generalüberholt (bei dem einfachen Mechanismus ist das sogar mir möglich). Die gehört eigentlich an die ultraleichte 0-Serienmatch. Setz ich meine Grausamen Aalrutenpläne für die Daiwa Inliner um, werde ich sie entweder mit einer meiner geliebten Standard-Issue 30er longbow ausstatten, oder sogar mit der kleinen schwarzen Nash.


----------



## Andal

Selbst das ist immer noch kein Preis!


----------



## Andal

Wobei viele Ruten ja vom Typ "*Tourette*" sind - unkontrollierbare Wutausbrüche nach Hängern und verlorenen Fischen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Typ "*Tourette*


----------



## Hering 58

@MS aus G  Mario,danke für deinen Bericht und den Bildern.


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G Wieder mal sehr schön geschrieben. @Kochtopf wurde zum Aalkönig zurecht ernannt und dich können wir von nun an den Barbenkönig nennen. Petri Heil

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Neue Chinalinubsies gekommen. Gut  eigentlich sind es Haken. 100 Stück für ~1,40 EUR
Die hier:
€ 1,38  20%OFF | 100pc High-Carbon Steel Fishhook 1# 2# 3# 4# 5# 6#  Single Hooks High Quality Bait Holder Fishing Hooks Jig Big Hook Pesca
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b7rF835I

Der erste Eindruck (chin. Größe 4, würde sie aber durchaus auch bei uns in 4 oder 6 einordnen wollen) ist gut, gem. Nagelprobe sind sie ziemlich scharf  und die Öhre der Haken die ich bisher in den Händen hielt waren geschlossen und ohne Grat. Mit bloßen Händen kriege ich sie nicht aufgebogen und die Spitze ist geschränkt.

Werden wohl meine neuen Aalhaken. Äh ich meine Wurmhaken.
*ed*
Ich bevorzuge Aalzathoth btw


----------



## phirania

Rund um den ganzen See ist alles im Laichgeschäft...


----------



## Xianeli

phirania schrieb:


> Rund um den ganzen See ist alles im Laichgeschäft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324674



Da fehlen die Küken


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Da fehlen die Küken


Da hat wohl der Hecht schon zugeschlagen. Kein Seltenheit


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Da fehlen die Küken


Anhand des Fäzes auf den Buhnen gehe ich davon aus, dass die noch an der Weser sind.
Und wenn alles im Laichgeschäft ist bin ich froh, dass Phiranha uns davon Bilder erspart


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wenn alles im Laichgeschäft ist bin ich froh, dass Phiranha uns davon Bilder erspart


Ich gehe davon aus, dass man uns alles vor Augen halten wird.


----------



## alexpp

jason 1 schrieb:


> @MS aus G Wieder mal sehr schön geschrieben. @Kochtopf wurde zum Aalkönig zurecht ernannt und dich können wir von nun an den Barbenkönig nennen. Petri Heil
> 
> Gruß Jason


Und wenn der Andal eine ü70 Barbe fängt ? Er will sich ja dem Fisch dieses Jahr besonders widmen.


----------



## Andal

Dann ist es ja am Rhein und nicht an der Oberweser gewesen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wenn alles im Laichgeschäft ist bin ich froh, dass Phiranha uns davon Bilder erspart





Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass man uns alles vor Augen halten wird.



Das könnte ja durchaus interessant sein, Verhalten und Bestand der Fische dabei abzuschätzen- selten zeigen sich die Flossenträger so deutlich.
Was mir aber Sorgen macht, er schrieb: "Rund* um *den ganzen See ist alles im Laichgeschäft" also nicht* im *See.


----------



## Jason

Es geht ja nur ums Ükel WE.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nur ums Ükel WE.


Ja nur!


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Da fehlen die Küken







Anhang anzeigen 324685
Anhang anzeigen 324685


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Und wenn der Andal eine ü70 Barbe fängt ? Er will sich ja dem Fisch dieses Jahr besonders widmen.


Es ist ja so: wenn ich in der Fulle einen 48cm Döbel fange denke ich mir "och jo, neckisch", wenn Mini einen 45er in seinem kleinen Brandenburger Flüsschen fängt denke ich "boah, geiler Fisch" und so ist es auch mit Barben, für den Teil der Weser war die Barbe eine Granate - im Rhein wäre sie auch ein super Fisch aber eben nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Und wer eine 67cm Barbe fängt während der Rest geschlossen (bis auf Sektion Hoope) rumdilettiert ist der König. Punkt.


----------



## Minimax

Das eine Küken ist aber überhaupt nicht süß. Es sieht aus wie so ein schlechtgelauntes, greises Politbüromitglied aus einem steinzeitkommunistischem Unrechtsstaat, Volksrepublik Molvanien oder so. Bisschen unheimlich.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> geschlossen


ahem.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> ahem.


Während er die Barbe fing hast auch du dilletiert. Wie viele Bisse hast du verpasst?
Und als Leumund für deine Barbe und zährte hast du einen Bettelstudenten der für eine Mahlzeit und einen gewechselten Reifen seine Mutter verkaufen würde (nix für ungut tobi!)


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Während er die Barbe fing hast auch du dilletiert. Wie viele Bisse hast du verpasst?
> Und als Leumund für deine Barbe und zährte hast du einen Bettelstudenten der für eine Mahlzeit und einen gewechselten Reifen seine Mutter verkaufen würde (nix für ungut tobi!)



Es gibt Photos von mir, den Fischen und dem blutjungen Studenten!
ausserdem: Ich habe zum Zeitpunkt von Marios Barbenfängen _deliriert_, das ist noch viel schlimmer als dilletiert. Zungenreden und so, Schaum vorm Mund, Du erinnerst Dich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich muss nachher erstmal alles lesen. Ihr habt ja schon wieder Meter gemacht.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kurzer Bericht von meinem heutigen Ausflug.

Erst gab es etwa 20 Goldstücke mit roten Flossen....


----------



## alexpp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist ja so: wenn ich in der Fulle einen 48cm Döbel fange denke ich mir "och jo, neckisch", wenn Mini einen 45er in seinem kleinen Brandenburger Flüsschen fängt denke ich "boah, geiler Fisch" und so ist es auch mit Barben, für den Teil der Weser war die Barbe eine Granate - im Rhein wäre sie auch ein super Fisch aber eben nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Und wer eine 67cm Barbe fängt während der Rest geschlossen (bis auf Sektion Hoope) rumdilettiert ist der König. Punkt.


Ich weiß, war ja von mir nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und dann noch 16 Goldstücke ohne rote Flossen....


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Samstag, 18.05.2019 Teil 2
> 
> Nachdem die meisten Ükel sich am Buffet gestärkt hatten und ich meinen Mittagstisch beendet hatte, ging es auch für mich wieder ans Wasser! Diesmal habe ich Wuemmehunter auf der anderen Weserseite einen Besuch abgestattet! Ich wollte es mal mit lang/lang probieren, was allerdings nur von sehr mäßigem Erfolg gekrönt war. Es gab lediglich ein Rotauge und etwas später noch einen Ükel! Wuemmehunter packte auch schon zusammen und kam nochmal kurz vorbei, aber er klagte da bereits über Kopfschmerzen, was sich später als Sonnenstich herausstellen sollte und er bereits die Heimreise antreten musste!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324654
> 
> 
> Der Aalkönig war in der Zwischenzeit auch mit seinen "Mädels" eingetroffen. Allerdings blieb das Angeln erstmal auf der Strecke, da es wohl viel zu erzählen gab!!!
> 
> Ich zog es dann auch vor Mr. Minimax ein paar Treppen weiter zu besuchen, was auch recht gut klappte. In etwa einer halben Stunde konnte ich etwa 10 Rotaugen fangen. Was wieder das bestätigte, das an der Strömung mehr ging als in den Buhnen! Nochmals die Stelle gewechselt und zwischen Mr. Minimax und dem Aalkönig meinen Platz bezogen, was auch gleich wieder einige Rotaugen brachte, aber leider nichts wirklich "interessantes"!
> 
> Dann wurde es auch schon wieder Zeit mich auf das Abendessen vorzubereiten. Nach dem ein oder anderen Plausch noch auf dem Rückweg,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324655
> 
> 
> musste ich die Ükels dann leider schon wieder verlassen!
> 
> Eigentlich sollte der Grill ja angeschmissen werden, was aber ein kleines logistisches Problem meinerseits bedeutet hätte! (alles in die Nachbarpension zu schaffen und Grillen hätte ja auch noch jemand übernehmen müssen!) So blieben wir dann bei mir im Restaurant und es gab die Steaks, Bauchfleisch und Würstchen zusammen mit den leckeren, selbstgekauften Salaten und Kräuterbaguette, halt von der Bratenplatte!!!
> 
> Nach dem Essen bekundete Tobias85, das er es gerne mal auf Barben versuchen möchte. Daraufhin sagte ich, das wir dann etwa 2km aus dem Ort fahren müssten, da dort die Chancen besser stünden!?! Leider wollte sonnst niemand mit. So machten sich Tobias und ich uns auf den Weg etwas oberhalb von G es auf Barben zu versuchen! Angekommen bauten wir erstmal unsere Plätze auf, das Ufer ist an der Stelle etwas steiler, aber es sollte alles gut funktionieren! Anfangs, um mich zu entschneidern, fing ich mit 2 Maden am 16er Haken und 10gr. Blei an. Wirklich erfolgreich war das auch nicht, zum Glück fand ein Gründling noch gefallen daran! Tobias versuchte es mit Korb und Maden und er konnte seinen ersten Ükel ever fangen. Auch "entjungfert" ähh, entschneidert, was im Nachhinein noch für viel Gelächter sorgen sollte!!!
> 
> Ich ging dann eine Stufe größer und köderte ein Stück Dendro mit 4-5 Maden an, was auch relativ schnell mit der erhofften Barbe seinen Abschluss fand! Mit etwa 50cm ein schöner Fisch, leider nicht bei Tobias gebissen, aber er sah, das auf der Strecke was ging!!! Es war seine erste Live-Barbe!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324656
> 
> 
> Das es noch besser werden sollte, da hab ich selbst schon nicht mehr mit gerechnet! Es tat sich dann etwa eine gute Stunde nichts mehr und ich wollte Tobias um 23.45Uhr schon sagen, das ich noch ein viertel Stündchen mache und dann nochmal zu den anderen an der Brücke schauen möchte! Ich hatte den Gedanken gerade zu Ende gebracht, da gab es doch noch einen guten Biss, Anhieb, saß! Ui, das war schonmal kein Aal, sondern eine richtig gute Barbe dachte ich mir schon, was sich im Laufe des wirklich sehr schönen Drills auch bestätigen sollte. Tobias eilte auch schon herbei und ich bat ihn meine andere Rute doch bitte einzuholen, da die Barbe in diese Richtung unterwegs war! Nach ein paar schönen Fluchten konnte ich die Barbe dann Richtung Kescher dirigieren, und beim 2. Versuch konnte ich die Barbe sicher landen! Ein toller Fisch von 67cm!!! Die Stelle hat es wieder gebracht! Der Fisch war auch für die Weser nicht alltäglich, aber das schönste war eigentlich, das sich Tobias mehr gefreut hat als ich!!! Das wurde ja auch schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, das sich für jeden einzelnen Ükel über seinen Fang mitgefreut wurde!!! Das machte das Treffen auch so einzigartig!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324657
> 
> 
> Es geht später noch weiter!



Wieder ein schöner Bericht.
Danke dafür.
Und dickes Petri zu den Barben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich weiß doch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Karauschen zwischen 23 und 33cm....


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dann noch 16 Goldstücke ohne rote Flossen....



Petri super Strecke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Boah, Petri Prof! Du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke PöttPött!

Keine Riesen aber ein Anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Karauschen zwischen 23 und 33cm....


Hast du mal wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen. 
Petri Professor. Saubere Arbeit 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Boah, Petri Prof! Du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit


Da bin ich voll bei dir. So gut müsste es uns mal gehen.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Das könnte ja durchaus interessant sein, Verhalten und Bestand der Fische dabei abzuschätzen- selten zeigen sich die Flossenträger so deutlich.
> Was mir aber Sorgen macht, er schrieb: "Rund* um *den ganzen See ist alles im Laichgeschäft" also nicht* im *See.




Rund um den See im Uferbereich.....
Da ist das Wasser am kochen....


----------



## Kochtopf

Aber @Professor Tinca, bitte butter bei die Fische: Einzelheiten zur Methode,  wenn möglich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber @Professor Tinca, bitte butter bei die Fische: Einzelheiten zur Methode,  wenn möglich




Ja klar.
Genau nach Anleitung.....

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sessen-vom-bauernkarpfen.332896/#post-4742386

Köder waren Maden.

Anfangs hatte ich die kurze Maver Reality Feeder draußen aber da gingen nur Rotfedern. Danach wieder wie immer mit Liftmontage.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kann es kaum erwarten dass man im AB gelungene Beiträge speichern kann, danke!


----------



## Minimax

Toller Fang, @Professor Tinca Herzliches Petri! Und Aus meiner Perspektive vor allem zu den Goldstücken mit Roten Flossen, kein Fisch in unseren Landen hat ein schöneres Flossenrot als die bescheidene Rotfeder, vielleicht der Barsch, aber was ist sein harmloses Grün gegen das prachtvolle Messing/Gold der Rotfeder? Einst haben  
Könige sich so geschmückt! Es sind prächtige kleine Lebewesen.
Ausserdem: Ich habe immer wieder feststellen können, das Rotfedern mutige, entschlossene Bisse produzieren, und ihre paar gramm teuer verkaufen. Ich mag sie sehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank @Mini und auch die anderen!

Ja Roddows sind echt hübsche Tierchen.
Ich mag sie immer besonders dann wenn sie mein Zielfisch sind.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @Professor Tinca. Wieder mal eine sehr schöne Strecke!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.

War spannend und unterhaltsam.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Toller Fang, @Professor Tinca Herzliches Petri! Und Aus meiner Perspektive vor allem zu den Goldstücken mit Roten Flossen, kein Fisch in unseren Landen hat ein schöneres Flossenrot als die bescheidene Rotfeder, vielleicht der Barsch, aber was ist sein harmloses Grün gegen das prachtvolle Messing/Gold der Rotfeder? Einst haben
> Könige sich so geschmückt! Es sind prächtige kleine Lebewesen.
> Ausserdem: Ich habe immer wieder feststellen können, das Rotfedern mutige, entschlossene Bisse produzieren, und ihre paar gramm teuer verkaufen. Ich mag sie sehr.


Ich fände es schön wenn du und @geomas gemeinsam ein Buch schreiben würdet und es als Hardcoverausgabe in Ükelhaut gebunden rausbringen tätet


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fände es schön wenn du und @geomas gemeinsam ein Buch schreiben würdet und es als Hardcoverausgabe in Ükelhaut gebunden rausbringen tätet


Oder wir erhöhen den Takt der ÜkT und verarbeiten es in einer Art Bruderschaftswissen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fände es schön wenn du und @geomas  in Ükelhaut gebunden rausbringen tätet



ooohh, Fisch oder Mitglied?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> ooohh, Fisch oder Mitglied?


Ich glaube wir beide kennen die Antwort.


----------



## Xianeli

Also Mitglied !  wollten doch Tobias Opfern, da können wir bissel abzwacken


----------



## Minimax

Xianeli schrieb:


> Also Mitglied !  wollten doch Tobias Opfern, da können wir bissel abzwacken



Ich weiss nicht Xianeli, kommt auf die Auflage an, und deine Wetterfestigkeit hast du ja bewiesen, bist auch gut gewachsen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht Xianeli, kommt auf die Auflage an, und deine Wetterfestigkeit hast du ja bewiesen, bist auch gut gewachsen...


Und hast als Küken das straffeste unterhautfettgewebe


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Schwarmintelligenz,
mal was ganz anderes, nämlich fachliches. Im Rahmen meines angekündigten Trottingtrainings konnt ich gestern an  neuer Stelle zahlreiche Güstern fangen -wir sind inzwischen beiderseitig genervt- habe aber die Stelle neben Madenschiessen auch mit Tulip geimpft. Sobald ich das auf den Haken zog, meldetetn sich auch meine Johnnies (Wie Mario sagt: "Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert"), und neben einem wirklich fetten 45+ ,Bestimmt hat der Laich gehabt, also so ein fetter Fisch ist selten, konnte ich noch zwei Kleinis fangen. Einer von ihnen hatte eine auffällige Verletzung, seht selbst:






Ich würd ja von der Position her Reiher sagen, aber es ist zeimlich großflächig und auch flach. In der Gegend gibt's jede Sorte von Räuber aber welcher wars? Wer ärgert meine Schäfchen?
hg
Minimax

Edit: Schaut mal, der trägt bereits das bronzene Erwachsenenkleid und passt trotzdem in die Hand.. ich lebe wahrlich in einem Kleindöbelland, aber schöne Fische sinds allemal


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Professor hast du mal wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen.


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Schwarmintelligenz,
> mal was ganz anderes, nämlich fachliches. Im Rahmen meines angekündigten Trottingtrainings konnt ich gestern an  neuer Stelle zahlreiche Güstern fangen -wir sind inzwischen beiderseitig genervt- habe aber die Stelle neben Madenschiessen auch mit Tulip geimpft. Sobald ich das auf den Haken zog, meldetetn sich auch meine Johnnies (Wie Mario sagt: "Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert"), und neben einem wirklich fetten 45+ ,Bestimmt hat der Laich gehabt, also so ein fetter Fisch ist selten, konnte ich noch zwei Kleinis fangen. Einer von ihnen hatte eine auffällige Verletzung, seht selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würd ja von der Position her Reiher sagen, aber es ist zeimlich großflächig und auch flach. In der Gegend gibt's jede Sorte von Räuber aber welcher wars? Wer ärgert meine Schäfchen?
> hg
> Minimax


Das sieht ja aus, als ob da ein Sushi-Liebhaber einen Bissen genommen hat.


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> Das sieht ja aus, als ob da ein Sushi-Liebhaber einen Bissen genommen hat.



Ich wars nicht, ehrlich! Und die Missus ist auf Reisen!


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Schwarmintelligenz,
> mal was ganz anderes, nämlich fachliches. Im Rahmen meines angekündigten Trottingtrainings konnt ich gestern an  neuer Stelle zahlreiche Güstern fangen -wir sind inzwischen beiderseitig genervt- habe aber die Stelle neben Madenschiessen auch mit Tulip geimpft. Sobald ich das auf den Haken zog, meldetetn sich auch meine Johnnies (Wie Mario sagt: "Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert"), und neben einem wirklich fetten 45+ ,Bestimmt hat der Laich gehabt, also so ein fetter Fisch ist selten, konnte ich noch zwei Kleinis fangen. Einer von ihnen hatte eine auffällige Verletzung, seht selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würd ja von der Position her Reiher sagen, aber es ist zeimlich großflächig und auch flach. In der Gegend gibt's jede Sorte von Räuber aber welcher wars? Wer ärgert meine Schäfchen?
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Schaut mal, der trägt bereits das bronzene Erwachsenenkleid und passt trotzdem in die Hand.. ich lebe wahrlich in einem Kleindöbelland, aber schöne Fische sinds allemal


Petri Mini,das mit dem Sushi-Liebhaber wollte ich auch schreiben warst aber schneller mikesch


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> Das sieht ja aus, als ob da ein Sushi-Liebhaber einen Bissen genommen hat.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Mini,das mit dem Sushi-Liebhaber wollte ich auch schreiben warst aber schneller mikesch



Danke fürs Petri, Ja, wie rausgebissen. Reiherwunden sehen eigentlich aus wie Projektileinschläge. Was meint ihr, obs ein Otter war, der sozusagen "spitz" gebissen hatte? Die gibt's da nämlich auch, hab sogar mal einen gesehen. Hoffe der Kleine Döbel konnt sich mit dem Anfutter stärken und er schaffts.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Schwarmintelligenz,
> mal was ganz anderes, nämlich fachliches. Im Rahmen meines angekündigten Trottingtrainings konnt ich gestern an  neuer Stelle zahlreiche Güstern fangen -wir sind inzwischen beiderseitig genervt- habe aber die Stelle neben Madenschiessen auch mit Tulip geimpft. Sobald ich das auf den Haken zog, meldetetn sich auch meine Johnnies (Wie Mario sagt: "Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert"), und neben einem wirklich fetten 45+ ,Bestimmt hat der Laich gehabt, also so ein fetter Fisch ist selten, konnte ich noch zwei Kleinis fangen. Einer von ihnen hatte eine auffällige Verletzung, seht selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würd ja von der Position her Reiher sagen, aber es ist zeimlich großflächig und auch flach. In der Gegend gibt's jede Sorte von Räuber aber welcher wars? Wer ärgert meine Schäfchen?
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Schaut mal, der trägt bereits das bronzene Erwachsenenkleid und passt trotzdem in die Hand.. ich lebe wahrlich in einem Kleindöbelland, aber schöne Fische sinds allemal


Schwer zu sagen. Ich tippe mal auf spitzschnabeliges Wassergeflügel. Für einen ausgerissenen Haken ist zu viel Gewebe entfernt. Aber ein Raubfisch war es mal mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Minimax und Professor. Besonders die stattliche Karauschenstrecke erfüllt mich mit Neid. Und da Neid einen ja bekantlich erblassen lässt, ihr aber sicher hübsche Bücher habe möchtet, halte ich



Xianeli schrieb:


> Also Mitglied !  wollten doch Tobias Opfern, da können wir bissel abzwacken



für keine gute Idee. Und da es sich bei mir zwar offenbar um einen



Minimax schrieb:


> blutjungen Studenten!



aber keineswegs mehr um eine Jungfrau handelt (Mario sei Dank!), könnt ihr auch keine magischen Effekte durch das Opfern meinerseits erwarten. Da ihr eure Bücher ja sicher mit ans Wasser nehmen wollt und Minimax in der Hinsicht ja schon Feldforschung betrieben hat:



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht Xianeli, kommt auf die Auflage an, und deine Wetterfestigkeit hast du ja bewiesen, bist auch gut gewachsen...



rate ich doch sehr davon ab, mich als Einband zu verwenden, es gibt bessere Alternativen. Sorry, Xianeli.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca : Petri, Professor, das ist ja mal eine eindrucksvolle Karauschenstrecke.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein dickes Petri @Professor Tinca zu den Goldstücken....meinen Neid über diese schönen Fische hast du sicher. 
Sieht man mittlerweile richtig wenig diese Fischart.


@Minimax
Lass se reden, Sargblei rockt immer noch 

Ich oute mich jetzt als Inline Sargblei und Tropfenbleiangler...steinigt mich ruhig.......funktioniert bereits seit 26 Jahren erfolgreich.
Die Montage ist übrigens die selbe wie beim Posenangeln..mit Ventilgummi....den Beitrag schulde ich euch ja noch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgäääähhhhn und danke für eure Petris, Freunde!

@Minimax 
Bei dem verletzten Döbel tippe ich auch auf Vogelschaden.
Die Verletzung ist oben und von dort kommen nur Vögel oder Schiffsschrauben.
 Da Döbel aber scheu sind, werden sie bei sich nähernden Schiffen in aller Regel abtauchen.

Vielleicht war es ein Kormoran.
Gibt's die bei dir?


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Schwarmintelligenz,
> mal was ganz anderes, nämlich fachliches. Im Rahmen meines angekündigten Trottingtrainings konnt ich gestern an  neuer Stelle zahlreiche Güstern fangen -wir sind inzwischen beiderseitig genervt- habe aber die Stelle neben Madenschiessen auch mit Tulip geimpft. Sobald ich das auf den Haken zog, meldetetn sich auch meine Johnnies (Wie Mario sagt: "Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert"), und neben einem wirklich fetten 45+ ,Bestimmt hat der Laich gehabt, also so ein fetter Fisch ist selten, konnte ich noch zwei Kleinis fangen. Einer von ihnen hatte eine auffällige Verletzung, seht selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würd ja von der Position her Reiher sagen, aber es ist zeimlich großflächig und auch flach. In der Gegend gibt's jede Sorte von Räuber aber welcher wars? Wer ärgert meine Schäfchen?
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Schaut mal, der trägt bereits das bronzene Erwachsenenkleid und passt trotzdem in die Hand.. ich lebe wahrlich in einem Kleindöbelland, aber schöne Fische sinds allemal


Tjaaa, aus dem Bauch raus hätte ich jetzt nen Otter verdächtigt. Dass er beim raustragen zu fest zugebissen hat. Aber ich glaube die packen die Fische näher am Kopf 
Ansonsten ein schielender Fischreiher/Kormoran


----------



## Xianeli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht Xianeli, kommt auf die Auflage an, und deine Wetterfestigkeit hast du ja bewiesen, bist auch gut gewachsen...





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und hast als Küken das straffeste unterhautfettgewebe



Alles klar, bleiben wir doch lieber beim Fisch


----------



## hanzz

Petri Prof und Minimax.
Wieder sehr schöne Fische 

Tippe auch auf Raubvogel 

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es heut auch ans Wasser. 
Wenn, dann geht's aber zum Kanal. Ziel: Rotaugen, welche vor größeren Pellets, Dumbells keinen Halt machen.


----------



## Minimax

Danke für Eure Ermittlungen, Jungs. Tja, Schiffschraube fällt aus, Hakenverletzung würd ich sagen auch, Reiher sieht klassischerweise anders aus, das muss aber nichts heissen, Kormoran könnt auch sein, Otter eben auch, man weiss es nicht. Auf jeden Fall wird der Fisch, falls er es schafft eine Individualmarke behalten. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder.

@hanzz viel Spass und Erfolg mit den Kanalrotaugen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Boah, Petri Prof! Du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit



Falsche Herangehensweise mein Lieber!

Die Zeit die jedem von uns gegeben ist, unterscheidet sich(wenn nix Gravierendes dazuwischen kommt) nur marginal!

Wichtig ist, sie so zu verbringen dass man am Ende selbst zufrieden damit ist.

Wer dann dereinst daliegt und zu bedauern hat, ist ein armer Tropf!

Nutzte die Zeit, die du hast so, dass du am Ende nichts bereust!


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage für die Runde:

War angeln an einem Teich, an dem bekannt ist, dass er auf dem grund ein sauerstoffproblem in der Form von einem sehr geringen sauerstoffgehalt hatte. Der Teich ist in der Mitte ist er ca 4 meter tief. 5 stunden mit der feederrute gefischt keinen biss! Soweit ok und verständlich! die andere rute mit schwimmer und entsprechend einen meter über grund gefischt. Rotfedern habe ich gut gefangen und auch einen karpfenbisse habe ich erhalten. das war die absolute ausnahme!  ansonsten nur fische um die 10cm, obwohl auch größere fische drin sind.
hat jemand von euch eine idee wie ich an diesem teich vorgehen kann/soll um auch größere fische gezielt an den platz bekomme und fangen kann? 

danke


----------



## hanzz

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage für die Runde:
> 
> War angeln an einem Teich, an dem bekannt ist, dass er auf dem grund ein sauerstoffproblem in der Form von einem sehr geringen sauerstoffgehalt hatte. Der Teich ist in der Mitte ist er ca 4 meter tief. 5 stunden mit der feederrute gefischt keinen biss! Soweit ok und verständlich! die andere rute mit schwimmer und entsprechend einen meter über grund gefischt. Rotfedern habe ich gut gefangen und auch einen karpfenbisse habe ich erhalten. das war die absolute ausnahme!  ansonsten nur fische um die 10cm, obwohl auch größere fische drin sind.
> hat jemand von euch eine idee wie ich an diesem teich vorgehen kann/soll um auch größere fische gezielt an den platz bekomme und fangen kann?
> 
> danke


Schmeiß doch einfach mal Brotflocken in unterschiedlichen Größen rein und schau wer sich da was von der Oberfläche wegholt.


----------



## hanzz

@Minimax
Herzlichen Dank. 
Futter ist in Vorbereitung


----------



## nostradamus

dann müsste ich sie an der oberfläche beangeln!


----------



## hanzz

nostradamus schrieb:


> dann müsste ich sie an der oberfläche beangeln!


Ist doch eine sehr spannende Angelegenheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

nostradamus schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch eine idee wie ich an diesem teich vorgehen kann/soll um auch größere fische gezielt an den platz bekomme und fangen kann?




Möglichst oft dort angeln und alles ausprobieren was dir in den Sinn kommt.
Ein Universalrezept gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## nostradamus

was würdest du testen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn im tiefen Wasser kaum Sauerstoff ist, würde ich grundsätzlich flach und dicht am Uferbewuchs angeln.

Leises Verhalten ist dann sehr wichtig!

Mit Pose oder auf Grund mit Picker/Feeder und Mais, Maden, Würmern, Brot.....usw.

Dann wirst du bald wissen was da so rumschwimmt.

Verschieden Tageszeit testen ist auch noch wichtig. Morgen, abends, nachts.

Größere Fische sind tagsüber scheuer als nachts - besonders im Flachwasser!


----------



## nostradamus

Danke

Mit Pose oder auf Grund mit Picker/Feeder --> Läuft nichts! 
flache bereiche --> getestet nur kleine fische! Kein biss von größeren! 
und Mais, --> Nichts
Maden, --> Läuft sehr gut! 
Würmern, --> wird getestet
Brot --> wird getestet 

festgestellt --> wollen was haben was zappelt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und nachts?

Da sollten dann auch größere Fische ins Flache kommen.


----------



## nostradamus

noch nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Probier es mal.

Wenn da nachts auch nur Kleinzeug beißt, würde ich woanders angeln.


----------



## Racklinger

Bräuchte mal eine Info aus eurem geballten Erfahrungsschatz. Bin grad am Lockfutter zusammenstellten für kommenden Montag (ich komme nach 5 Wochen endlich wieder ans Wasser ) und bin grad am Überlegen, ob ich Hanf (ganz oder geschrotet) mit reinmische. Geht bei mir ans Altwasser.
Zielfische -> Brassen, Giebel, Karpfen (so ungefähr in der Reihenfolge)
Eine Goggle Suche hat auf die Frage ob Brassen Hanf mögen ein gefühltes Unentschieden ergeben. 
Mische den Hanf zwar meistens bei, und ich fange damit auch (mal mehr mal weniger), die Frage ist ob noch mehr Fänge drinnen wären, wenn kein Hanfaroma im Spiel ist. Den Karpfen ists egal, die schlucken alles wenn ich ihre Futterstraße erwische. 
Für Aussagekräftige Versuche komme ich leider zu wenig ans Wasser...

Was ist eure Erfahrung

Gruß Racklinger


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
ich würde den hanf weg lassen! 
Dafür würde ich weizen mit ins futter machen! Sollte bei den fischen besser sein! 
mario


----------



## Racklinger

Weizen ist schon mit eingeplant fürs Futter (fermentiert), als Köder (Knoblauch, Curry), Mais und Teig sind noch am Start...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde Hanf hinzugeben, eine Scheuchwirkung wird er nicht haben, im Mutterland sind sie unentschlossen https://www.fishingmagic.com/forums/coarse-fishing/5939-do-bream-like-hemp-2-print.html aber viele machen etwas geschroteten Hanf in ihr Futter für Aroma und Aktivität, wenn eh Weizen drin ist können sie sich ja was aussuchen
Was wird dein Hakenköder?


----------



## Racklinger

Tjaaaaa…. noch keinen Schimmer
Ganz ehrlich, ich schwanke noch zwischen verschiedenen Kombis. 
Eine Rute mit Selbsthak-Montage werde ich mit dem Teig bestücken, um ihn zu testen. 
Und mit der Posenrute, boah, ich denke mal rote Kunstmade und dann..... Mais oder Weizen, ich weiss noch nicht


----------



## Andal

Zu Nostradamus: Wenn am Grund nichts geht. Bleibt ja nur die Pose, um festzustellen, was wo geht. Also...

Zu Racklinger: Wenn du an dem Weiher weitestgehend alleine zu Gange sein wirst, brauchst du überhaupt keine großen Überlegungen anstellen. Ein gehaltvolles Brassenfutter ist das genug. Wenn du unbedingt etwas aufhübschen willst, würde ich zu TTX, Mais aus der Dose und ggf. VP1 greifen. Weizen und Hanf sind kein Schaden, müssen dann aber auch nicht sein. Lieber etwas sinkende Caster vielleicht. Das reizt Brassen an!


----------



## MS aus G

Rest Samstag naja, eigentlich ja schon Sonntag der 19.05.2019

Kurz nach der Barbe haben wir dann eingepackt. Wollten ja noch beim Aalkönig und Konsorten vorbei schauen! Ich war so beim einladen, da kam Tobias plötzlich mit etwas "schwarzem Langen" in der Hand an und zeigte mir meinen im letzten Jahr verloren gegangenen Kescherstab!!! Wie der aber die 30m Stromauf gekommen ist, kann ich mir nur so erklären, das den jemand erst die 30m mitgeschleppt hat und dann selbst auch vergessen oder kein Interesse mehr gehabt hat!?!

Nach großer Freude meinerseits, ging es dann Richtung Pension bzw. Parkplatz. Nach dem Aussteigen wollte ich eigentlich los, aber Tobias "horchte" noch an seinem Auto! Ich ging zu Ihm und fragte, was los sei? Da hörte ich auch schon ein lautes Zischen! Oh, oh, der Reifen wird Morgen früh wohl platt sein! Jetzt in der Nacht konnten wir natürlich nichts mehr machen! So ging es dann mit einem ärgerlichen Gesichtsausdruck zu den restlichen Ükel, die an der Brücke noch Ihr Glück versuchten! 

In einem kurzen Gespräch ist es dann passiert! Auf den Hinweis, das Tobias sich mit einem Ükel entschneidert hatte ist mir ein *"entjungfert"* herausgerutscht!!! Ich habe mich zwar so gleich verbessert, aber das spielte jetzt auch keine Rolle mehr!!! Die Bäuche taten noch allen weh, aber man kam natürlich in den sehr netten Gesprächen immer wieder auf das *"entjungfert"*!!! Hatten wir einen Spaß!!! Auch daran konnte man sehr schön erkennen, das die Chemie unter den Ükeln stimmte!!! Nach 2 Kaltschalen bin ich dann auch Richtung Bettchen marschiert!

Wie ich dann später erfuhr, hat auch Mr. Minimax seinen "Aalfluch" überwunden und konnte noch einen kleinen Aal fangen!!!

Morgens wieder vor die Tür getreten, war es noch sehr ruhig in Richtung Pension, da kam dann auch schon der noch unbekannte Ükel Jason1 an! Auch da merkte man sofort, das es passte! Tobias wurde sogleich aus seinem "Traumwagen" mit plattem Reifen gescheucht und auch die anderen Ükels kamen nach und nach vor die Türe! Was dann kam war ein Träumchen, es wurde gefachsimpelt was das Zeug hielt!!! Selbstgebaute Posen machten die Runde, jeder bekam eine als Geschenk!!! Vielen Dank noch dafür, @Jason1!!! Ganz vergessen das "Tricast-Mobil" war in der Zwischenzeit auch wieder eingetroffen! Das muss man sich mal vorstellen: Der Tricast ist Samstag Nachmittag zu einem Geburtstag nach Bremen zurück gefahren um am Sonntag morgen wieder bei den Ükels zu sein!!! Das macht auch nicht jeder!!!

Ich wollte mit Tobias ja eigentlich nochmal an die Barbenstelle, aber leider machte uns ja sein Gefährt einen Strich durch die Rechnung! So hat Ihm Jason1 beim Radwechsel geholfen, was mit dem Bordwerkzeug nicht wirklich einfach war!!! Auch dafür nochmal herzlichen Dank an Jason!!! Xianeli und Andal wollten dann auch bald los, was sich aber wegen den feinen Gesprächen noch hinziehen sollte, aber alles hat leider ein Ende, nur...!!! Nach einer herzlichen Verabschiedung ging es somit für die ersten Ükel wieder Richtung Heimat!!! 

Minimax und Tobias begleiteten wir dann noch Richtung Wasser. Die wollten Ihr Glück nochmal versuchen! Sie fingen dann auch noch einige schöne Fische, wobei Minimax auch einige zum ersten Mal fangen konnte!!! Auch Tobias konnte noch einige schöne Fische fangen!!!

Plötzlich kam unser Nordlicht noch vorbei, da er seine Tasche noch in der Pension hatte, diese aber leider verschlossen war! Zum Glück hatte Tricast sich auf seinem Zimmer aufgehalten und konnte ihn hereinlassen! Tasche da und der nächste Ükel auf dem Heimweg! Auch Mr. Minimax verlies dann, ich glaube fangtechnisch sehr glücklich, das Treffen!!! Tobias folgte ihm auch kurz danach! Tricast, der noch bis Montag blieb, fand dann auch noch gefallen an der Strömung und konnte, gewichtsmäßig, auf Frau Hübner aufholen!!! 

Am Montag Morgen ging es dann auch für das Tricast-Mobil wieder Richtung Bremen. Eigentlich wollte ich die Ükels einladen, aber die wollten sich natürlich nicht "Lumpen" lassen, so übergab mir Tricast noch einen Umschlag! Vielen Dank an alle dafür!!! Nach einer sehr herzlichen Verabschiedung ging es dann auch für den letzten Ükel auf den Heimweg!!!

The End


----------



## phirania

Schönes Erlebnis Wochenende habt Ihr da gehabt..
Jede Menge netter Leute hatten sich da getroffen und viel Spaß gehabt.
So sollte das auch sein.
Und ja der Tricast ist ein sehr Netter,wir haben uns ja auch schon kennen gelernt.
Ist schon etwas länger her,damals in Bremen auf der Messe mit Kathi und Ulli aus Greven..


----------



## rutilus69

@Racklinger ich haue auch meistens etwas geschroteten Hanf mit ins Futter. Die Brassen hat es bis jetzt nicht gestört. Allerdings habe ich auch immer noch etwas Mais, teilweise püriert, beigemengt.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G Schönes Wochenend  Erlebnis habt Ihr da gehabt.Wieder ein schöner Bericht Mario,super gefällt mir.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielen Dank lieber Mario für deinen Rückblick aufs Treffen! Fast als ob man dabei gewesen wäre 
Ich denke unsere Hausärzte müsste uns vierteljährlich ükeltreffen verschreiben, trotz pendelei, trotz Strapazen war das ganze, wie Andal schon schrieb, ein Kurzurlaub für die Seele


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Schöne Berichte. Konnte gestern ja noch ein wenig von einem Insider erfahren  Auch eine tolle Gegend da. Da war ich wirklich begeistert. Hätte ich hier auch gern vor der Tür....


----------



## Jason

Ein schönes, hervorragendes Ende der Geschichte. Diejenigen, die das ganze We am Ükeltreffen teilgenommen haben und deine ausführlichen Berichte lesen, werden sicherlich nochmal in sich gehen und das Ganze  zufrieden verinnerlichen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenns auf die Süßmäuler geht habe ich bessere Erfahrungen OHNE Hanf gemacht. 
Hanf arbeitet gut im Futter und lockt durch die Aktivität zuerst das Kroppzeug an. 
Generell eher passives Futter für Größere Fische verwenden. 
Ich nutze zb Eikick und oder mit Birdseed. 
Das hält die Fische am Platz und macht es Visuell attraktiv.


----------



## Minimax

@MS aus G auch von mir nochmal begeisterter Applaus und  vielen Dank für den tollen Fortsetzungsbericht, eine rundum gelungene und unterhaltsame Schilderung unseres Treffens herzlich
Dein
Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

Mein Fazit der ganzen "Angelegenheit":

Da ich ja schon "Boardie-Treff-Erfahrung" in Form des Dorschelns bei Matze auf Als habe, kann ich wirklich jedem nur Empfehlen, mal an so einem Treffen teilzunehmen!!!

Es sind einfach wunderbare Erlebnisse, mit ja eigentlich "fremden" Menschen aus den unterschiedlichsten Teilen der Republik, Erfahrungen auszutauschen um dann zu sehen, das jeder Einzelne, genauso positiv verrückt ist, wie man selbst!!! Jeder auf seine "eigene" Art!!! Das persönliche Kennenlernen ist auch nochmal eine ganz besondere Sache, die Leute mal hinter dem Geschreibsel hier, ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!!! Auch war ich im Vorfeld schon sehr positiv überrascht, das sich sofort 10 Leute gemeldet haben, das sie erscheinen wollen!!! Der Umgang auch Untereinander, ob älter oder jünger (der Unterschied betrug glaube ich bis zu 40 Jahren), war überragend!!! Auch, das wird jetzt andere leider nicht erfreuen, war die Größe des Treffens, in meinen Augen genau richtig, nicht zu viele aber auch nicht zu wenige, so das man die Möglichkeit hatte jeden kennen und schätzen zu lernen!!! 

Es war ein in jeder Hinsicht super, geiles, Ükel-Treffen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> war die Größe des Treffens, in meinen Augen genau richtig, nicht zu viele aber auch nicht zu wenige


Ich denke mal, da die Aktion so gut gelungen war, werden beim nächsten Treffen mehrere Gleichgesinnte teilnehmen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei. Vom Anfang bis zum Ende. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen. In diesem Sinne!


----------



## phirania

So heute auch mal wieder am See  angeln gewesen.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Die 
Heutige Räucheraktion war  auch gut verlaufen,also nichts verkehrt gemacht...


----------



## Minimax

So, auch heute wieder zogs mich zum trotten ans Flüsschen, drei Fische gab's, darunter einen wirklich Schönen, alle auf Currytulip, trotz eifrigen Raubens. Diesmal wollten sie allerdings nur wirklich winzige Würfel, grosse wurden verschmäht. Es wird nun langsam aber wirklich zu warm für ungefestigtes Frühstücksfleisch. Und dann noch sehr spaßiges Madenangeln auf Güstern, die sich mitten in der schärfsten Strömung aufhielten und herzhaft bissen, spannend. Leider habe ich einen Selbstbauavon verloren und beim letzten Exemplar ist der Kiel geknickt, also wird's wieder Zeit fürs Basteln. Neben mir fing ein netter Angler der zum ersten mal an dem Gewässer war einen Kleinen auf Spinner und hat sich unheimlich gefreut, es war sein erster Döbel seit 40 Jahren. Wir haben dann noch etwas geplaudert.
War sonst noch jemand am Wasser?
Hg
Minimax

Edit, oh sehe es grade, Petri @phirania


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil euch beiden! Ich beneide dich


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> So, auch heute wieder zogs mich zum trotten ans Flüsschen, drei Fische gab's, darunter einen wirklich Schönen, alle auf Currytulip, trotz eifrigen Raubens. Diesmal wollten sie allerdings nur wirklich winzige Würfel, grosse wurden verschmäht. Es wird nun langsam aber wirklich zu warm für ungefestigtes Frühstücksfleisch. Und dann noch sehr spaßiges Madenangeln auf Güstern, die sich mitten in der schärfsten Strömung aufhielten und herzhaft bissen, spannend. Leider habe ich einen Selbstbauavon verloren und beim letzten Exemplar ist der Kiel geknickt, also wird's wieder Zeit fürs Basteln. Neben mir fing ein netter Angler der zum ersten mal an dem Gewässer war einen Kleinen auf Spinner und hat sich unheimlich gefreut, es war sein erster Döbel seit 40 Jahren. Wir haben dann noch etwas geplaudert.
> War sonst noch jemand am Wasser?
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit, oh sehe es grade, Petri @phirania


Petri Minimax zu deinen Fängen. Das ärgert dich bestimmt, dass du eine selbst gebaute Pose versemmelt hast. So geht es mir zumindest. Dann kannst du ja den Posenbau Thread wieder hochschaukeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> War sonst noch jemand am Wasser?




Jupp. Gerade zurück.

Heute gab es neben ein paar Goldstücken auch eine vorzeigbare Schleie:


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil euch beiden! Ich beneide dich



Oje, dann sollte ich vielleicht  meinen derzeitigen Aufenthaltsort verschweigen... wobei es heute wohl auf ein sauberes Kategorie 1 Schneidern herauslaufen wird- 1xTaui, 1xDendro, bisher Not Even a nibble, das lässt Übels befürchten. Und kein El Potto an meiner Seite. Immerhin kann ich der kleinen Cendrillon mal ihren neuen Arbeitsplatz vorstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wo ist denn unser @geomas  ??

Er wollte doch gestern auch angeln.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ist denn unser @geomas  ??
> 
> Er wollte doch gestern auch angeln.


Keine Ahnung. Aber dir ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke dir!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> War sonst noch jemand am Wasser?
> Hg
> Minimax


Wie üblich gehts am Montag wieder weiter. Am Wochenende den Rhein allen anderen Anrheinern...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, dann sollte ich vielleicht  meinen derzeitigen Aufenthaltsort verschweigen... wobei es heute wohl auf ein sauberes Kategorie 1 Schneidern herauslaufen wird- 1xTaui, 1xDendro, bisher Not Even a nibble, das lässt Übels befürchten. Und kein El Potto an meiner Seite. Immerhin kann ich der kleinen Cendrillon mal ihren neuen Arbeitsplatz vorstellen.


Hau mal einen direkt an die spundwand unter dem Baum.
@Professor Tinca Petri zu deinem prallen Setzkescher!


----------



## Kochtopf

D1985 schrieb:


> Schöne Berichte. Konnte gestern ja noch ein wenig von einem Insider erfahren  Auch eine tolle Gegend da. Da war ich wirklich begeistert. Hätte ich hier auch gern vor der Tür....


Fahrt doch mal an den Fluss


----------



## Hering 58

Dickes Petri phirania, Minimax und Professor


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil euch beiden! Ich beneide dich


Ich glaube, wir beide müssen zum angeln. Wie wäre es Vatertag? Der Tag gehörte doch uns. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir beide müssen zum angeln. Wie wäre es Vatertag? Der Tag gehörte doch uns.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja aber da hat mein Alter Herr auch Ansprüche  ich prüfe dein Ansinnen aber wohlwollend


----------



## Andal

Hab heute Vormittag die letzten Würmchen verfischt. Ganz launig mit der langen Telerute und einem ordinären Korkpropen. Ohne Futter und beweglich am Ufer entlang. Es gab auch ein paar vorwitzige Barsche. Immerhin sind sie jetzt auch in "meinem Revier" entdeckt. Leicht bedecktes Wetter, zircensisches Treiben und die üblichen Gassigeher vervollständigten die Szene. Aber ich bin auch ganz froh, wenn der Zirkus wieder verschwunden ist. Noch 8 Tage Pause, dann ist auch die Winterruhe der der Spinnruten beendet. Dann ist endlich wieder volle Saison und die abendlichen Stunden auf die Rapfen gehen wieder los. Sind zwar keine reinen Friedfische, aber wenigstens Cypriniden.


----------



## Jason

Wir hal


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja aber da hat mein Alter Herr auch Ansprüche  ich prüfe dein Ansinnen aber wohlwollend


Wir halten das fest. Egal ob Diemel, Weser oder Fulle. Ich muss mal was anderes fangen als nur Rotpunktdöbel


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wir hal
> 
> Wir halten das fest. Egal ob Diemel, Weser oder Fulle. Ich muss mal was anderes fangen als nur Rotpunktdöbel


Geil. So bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige, der Forellen recht schnell recht langweilig findet.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> War sonst noch jemand am Wasser?
> Hg
> Minimax


Muss das sein, dass Du so quälende Fragen stellst? Ich leide grade an akutem Angel-Entzug, weil ich seit drei Wochen nicht mehr am Wasser war. 
Und dann schwimmen hier auf Malle im Hafen zig große Fische rum und keine Angel weit und breit - die spanische Inquisition konnte nicht grausamer sein. 
Aber Sonntag bin ich wieder zu Hause und dann muss ich los, komme was da wolle


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Geil. So bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige, der Forellen recht schnell recht langweilig findet.


Ja, irgendwann reicht es mal. Es sei denn, die Großen steigen ein. Aber das weiß man ja vorher nicht. Äschen sind ja auch vorhanden. Aber die sind selten geworden

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwann reicht es mal. Es sei denn, die Großen steigen ein. Aber das weiß man ja vorher nicht. Äschen sind ja auch vorhanden. Aber die sind selten geworden
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn Trutten drin sind, dann beissen sie auch. Das ist, abgesehen von den großen Standfischen, keine besondere Herausforderung.


----------



## Minimax

Petri lieber Professore @Professor Tinca ! 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hau mal einen direkt an die spundwand unter dem Baum.


Grat mind think alike: Von dort kam grade der 1. Sxhnürsenkel des französischen Asxhenbrödels


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fahrt doch mal an den Fluss



Wird sicher noch gemacht dieses Jahr....auf Barbe  Allerdings ist es bei uns bei weitem nicht so schön.


----------



## Kochtopf

D1985 schrieb:


> Wird sicher noch gemacht dieses Jahr....auf Barbe  Allerdings ist es bei uns bei weitem nicht so schön.


Unsere Leute fahren extra zu euch um die Weinberge anzugucken, man will immer was man nicht hat


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri allen die gefangen haben und am Wasser 
Professor Tinca macht seinem Namen ja mal wieder alle Ehre .
Tolle Fische Professore


----------



## geomas

@Andal : Petri zu Deinen Rhein-Fischen! Lange Rute und Korkproppen steht auch mal wieder an (Stichwort: Kauli).

@phirania : prima, daß es neben den „ornithologischen Studien” auch mit dem Brassen-Angeln so gut läuft! Petri!

@Minimax : Glückwunsch zu dem eleganten französischen Tiri..., Tira.., also Dingens eben. Und Petri zu Deinen Flußfischen.
Der gezeichnete Döbel wird bestimmt mal ein ganz starker, meiner (bescheidenen) Erfahrung nach werden verwachsene/verletzte Fische häufig besonders kräftig.

@Professor Tinca : na, das ist doch mal ne amtliche Karauschen-Strecke! Und noch gleich eine zweite hinterher! Herzliches Petri!


:::und::: MARIO! Danke für den tollen Fortsetzungsroman, ähh, -bericht!


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ist denn unser @geomas  ??
> 
> Er wollte doch gestern auch angeln.



Danke der Nachfrage. 
Ja, ich wollte. War aber nicht am Wasser. Hatte einen extrem besch_____en hoch zwoo Tag. 
Ich bitte von diesbezüglichen Nachfragen Abstand zu nehmen.


Vielleicht klappts morgen, dann aber wohl an stärker frequentierten Gewässern und bei etwas weniger Angler-freundlichem Wetter.
Mal sehen. Weiß auch noch nicht, wohin. Du hast mir natürlich Lust auf die Goldscheiben mit Flossen dran gemacht. 
Obwohl der „Giebel-Teich” von letzte Woche mir so vom drumherum sehr gefallen hat (hat schöne Kindheitserinnerungen „getriggert”).


----------



## geomas

Heute kamen Swimfeeder, ich will ja mal ein erfolgreicher Feeder-Angler werden und als solcher braucht man eben Futterkörbe auch größer als Micro und Mini.
Und im lokalen Angelladen hatten sie nur sehr große Körbe und/oder sehr häßliche Modelle.

Also bekommen hab ich Cage- und Speedfeeder von Cresta, die gefallen mir richtig gut, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist sehr gut. 
Und dann noch Futterkörbe von MS-Range. Die waren nochmals günstiger im Preis, und, nun ja, sie sehen auch richtig billig aus. 
Hoffentlich störts die Fischis nicht.

Und weil ich ja gerne mal etwas probiere: 2 kleine Kübel mit „Garlic-Paste” (= Knoblauch-Teig) waren auch im Paket. 
Falls sich der Teig als nicht fängig erweisen sollte (unwahrscheinlich) kann ich die Paste immer noch Schulkindern zum Spielen in der Schule mitgeben.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unsere Leute fahren extra zu euch um die Weinberge anzugucken, man will immer was man nicht hat



Weinberge? Hier bei uns?  Oder hast du Daniel vorhin einfach falsch lokalisiert? 


Petri an die Herren phirania, Professor, Minimax und Andal und an Mario vielen Dank für die finale Episode von Game of Ükel!  Es macht soviel Spaß, mit euren Berichten das Treffen nochmal Revue passieren zu lassen.


@Minimax, schonmal andere, größere Köder probiert. Mein Aal ging dreisterweise auf ne 12cm-Grundel, die eigentlich für die Zander gedacht war. Ich weiß, die großen beißen natürlich auch auf Wurm, aber die Schnürsenkel schnappen sich eben keine 12cm-KöFis.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Weinberge? Hier bei uns?  Oder hast du Daniel vorhin einfach falsch lokalisiert?


Ich hatte ihn eher richting @Xianeli einsortiert


----------



## Andal

Beim Xianeli wächst aber auch kein Wein. Wenn irgendwo Wein wächst, dann hier bei mir.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Hab jetzt übrigens auch „Power-Gum” (Feeder-Gum?) parat und werd es als Alternative zum Schnur-Clip testen.

Benutzt hier irgendjemand das Zeugs zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach? Und falls ja: bei welcher Gelegenheit? Große Distanzen, schwere Körbe, reißende Ströme?


----------



## Andal

Ich hab Power Gum eine Zeit lang für Bleiseitenarme benützt. Seitdem dümpelt die halbvolle Spule so rum - ungenützt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Xianeli wächst aber auch kein Wein. Wenn irgendwo Wein wächst, dann hier bei mir.


Man verbindet die Mosel mit Weinbergen ich kannst net ändern


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Benutzt hier irgendjemand das Zeugs zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach? Und falls ja: bei welcher Gelegenheit? Große Distanzen, schwere Körbe, reißende Ströme?



Ich habs an der Weser so probiert, weil Kai Chaluppa so auch seine Barbenmontagen bindet. Später hab ichs dann weggelassen und trotzdem gefangen und gelandet mit mener 25er Schnur. Der Chaluppa hat aber meine ich in dem Video, aus dem ich das habe, mit 18er Schnur im Rhein auf Barben gefeedert. Solange man nicht relativ fein auf relativ starke Fische angelt, sehe ich da jetzt keinen größeren Sinn drin. Vielleicht nutze ich es nochmal mit 18er Schnur auf dicke Brassen, aber sonst weiterhin nur als Clip-Ersatz.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Als Clip-Ersatz hab ich die Gummischnur ja bestellt. Evtl. binde ich mal eine Feeder-Montage damit. Nur, um es mal probiert zu haben.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man verbindet die Mosel mit Weinbergen ich kannst net ändern


Sind von ihm aus etwa 30 km Luftlinie zur Mosel. 



geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Als Clip-Ersatz hab ich die Gummischnur ja bestellt. Evtl. binde ich mal eine Feeder-Montage damit. Nur, um es mal probiert zu haben.


Das Zeug gibt aber auch gute Posen- und Ledgerstopps.


----------



## Minimax

So, zurück vom Wasser. Immerhin drei Aale, aber keiner schien stattlich genug, um sein letztes Reiseziel statt der Sargassosee Mrs. Minimax Pfanne werden zu lassen. Man denke an Sir Kochtopfs goldene Worte: "Wenn Du messen musst, ist er zu klein" (Zutreffend nicht nur bei Leckerfischen, sondern auch geeignet, um männliche Angstphantasien im Keim zu ersticken) Immerhin ist der Gerechtigkeit genüge getan.
Oder vielleicht auch nicht. Denn eích hatte zahlreiche Fehlbisse die ich nicht verwandeln konnte. Und diesmal hab ich nichts verpennt. Ein Spitzenzupfer, ein Bimmler- und der Anhieb geht ins Leere. Und normalerweise kann ich Ukelbisse an der Avon verwerten. Immerhin habe ich das Problem eingekreist, mal sehen.




Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax, schonmal andere, größere Köder probiert. Mein Aal ging dreisterweise auf ne 12cm-Grundel, die eigentlich für die Zander gedacht war. Ich weiß, die großen beißen natürlich auch auf Wurm, aber die Schnürsenkel schnappen sich eben keine 12cm-KöFis.



Mir geht es zunächst darum ins sichere fangen zu kommen. Die Stadtspree, und zumindest meine Stelle, wird von Spitzköpfen dominiert, mit erheblichem Besatz in den letzten Jahren. Daher auch die Kleinheit der Aale, und die zahlreichen Bisse. Dementsprechend ist mit Köderfischfressern kaum zu rechnen (es gibt sie, nur woanders, und vereinzelt auch bei mir, jedenfalls deutet Kochis historischer Köfibiss darauf hin). Heute war zum Beispiel Dendro Trumpf: Der sonst so zuverlässige Taui wurde verschmäht.
Ich denke, hier hilft üben, üben, üben.
Und Cendrillon ist ein Naturtalent (wie vorasugesagt!) für die robuste Nachtangelei, und ich glaube sie fühlt sich wohl in den tiefen dunklen Aalminen. Die Rute will kein Krönchen und Regenbogeneinhorn (wie die Acolyte), die fühlt sich wohl mit Presslufthammer und Blaumann,
schätze ich wird sie umtaufen in Ripley (Passt auch zum Zielfisch).
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Jungs!
Und, @Minimax bei dir würde wohl eh nur Ükel oder Fischfetzen gehen als Köfi. Schön randnah ausgelegt. Spannend, dass beide wurmarten wechselnd attraktiv sind. Ich finde spitz oder breitkopf unwichtig, ein adretter Aal packt sich nen attraktiven und passenden Köfi und fertig. Ansonsten kann ich nur den Rat geben, nicht zu früh anzuschlagen, meist muss sich der Biss entwickeln


----------



## Minimax

Das war soooo cool als die Glocke vom @MS aus G am Freitagabend klingelte. Ersma aufrauchen (klingeling), dann noch einzwei Erörterungen zur Weser(Klingeling), und dann mal ganz in Ruhe 30m rüberschlendern (KLINGEL BIMMEL!), das Äälchen einkurbeln und mit nem Hakendreh wieder einpluntschen lassen. Mario wär jdenfalls in nem Italo-Western gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages. Da hätte ich selbst auch gerne zugehört, aber hier ging ab gestern Nachmittag wieder so ein heftiger Wind ...
@geomas: Aus irgendeinem Montagegrund, der mir intwischen wieder entfallen ist, hatte ich mir mal vor zwei oder drei Jahren Powergum besorgt und (zumindest bislang) nie benutzt. Kommt bei mir immer wieder vor, kaufen und dann vergessen. 
Klasse übrigens, dass Du Deine Futterkörbe auch nach ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten auswählst. Wir lassen uns unser Essen schließlich auch nicht gerne aus einem hässlichen Gump servieren.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich leide grade an akutem Angel-Entzug, weil ich seit drei Wochen nicht mehr am Wasser war.
> Und dann schwimmen* hier auf Malle* im Hafen zig große Fische rum und keine Angel weit und breit



Oh, du Ärmster! Setz Dich doch in ne Bar auf der Promenade und beobachte die Einheimischen, das ist auch interessant und inspirierend.  Als ich neulich in einem südlichen Hafen war, wurde dort auch auch geangelt. Meistens schwere Grundangelei mit mässigem Erfolg. Ein Angler stach heraus: Der bot den Meeräschen Brotflocken an, ich würde sagen an einer normalen Posenmontage und ner Bolo an und fing ganz gut. Anfutter war eine art Mashed Bread, also zwei Brotlaibe in nem EImer Wasser aus dem er ab und zu ne Handvoll auspresste und Einwarf. Sehr interessant, leider konnten wir uns in keiner Sprache austauschen.





geomas schrieb:


> Falls sich der Teig als nicht fängig erweisen sollte (unwahrscheinlich) kann ich die Paste immer noch Schulkindern zum Spielen in der Schule mitgeben.


So wollt ichs auch mit meinem restlichen Semtex machen, aber die Leute sind ja heutzutage so spiessig und humorlos.


----------



## daci7

@Minimax: die Schlangen beißen hier auch momentan ultravorsichtig. Nur die wirklich gute aale nehmen den Köder zügig und wissen was sie wollen. Wenn ich dieses rungehampel am wurm mitkriege bin ich mittlerweile dazu übergegangen recht zügig einzuholen. In 90% der Fälle ohne fisch, in 10% mit schnürsenkel. Extrem lange warten hat nur mehr schnürsenkel gebracht - und das abhaken ist mir dann zu blöd.
Dann lieber wieder schnelle die fallen scharf machen!


----------



## Minimax

@daci7 ah, das beruhigt mich, genau so ist die Lage bei mir  (Nur ohne die wirklich guten aale). Ich werde mal etwas rumprobieren, vielleicht sogar mal mit der Knickipose oder gar einem Sbiro als Gewicht und offenem Bügel: Nachts ist die Strömung hier kaum vorhanden. Einen Vorteil hat meine Stelle allerdings: Hier wohnen Nachtigallen, mitten in B, und es ist wirklich war, kein Vogel singt süßer.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Experimentieren.
Der die das Garlic-Ready-Paste sieht tatsächlich ein wenig so aus wie (Kino-) Semtex.
Hab mal ne Dose geöffnet - der Geruch ist noch nicht Kategorie „da legst di nieder”.
Aus irgendeinem (vermutlich infantilen) Grund freu ich mich auf die Angelei mit dem Zeugs.

_*#knoblauch #garlic*_ Falls jemand hier eine Empfehlung hat für richtig „starken Tobak” - für einen Hinweis wär ich dankbar (Teig, Boilies/Pellets/Zusätze und Aromen).
Die Sonubaits-Pellets (8/14mm) „Cheesy Garlic” sind vom Geruch her zu wenig Knoblauch. Richtig derbe (ich meine das absolut positiv) sind die 11mm-Pop-Ups von Timar.


@Wuemmehunter : die Optik der Futterkörbe ist mir ja eigentlich egal - mir ist nur eben aufgefallen, daß nicht alle Swimfeeder einen so wertigen Eindruck machen wie die Modelle von Drennan, die ich bislang benutzt habe.
Die mir zugestellten Cage- und Speedfeeder von Cresta sind von der Fertigungsqualität auf Drennan-Kurs, um es mal so zu formulieren...



Allen Ükelnauten (und auch stillen Mitlesern) einen guten Restsonnabend und einen noch besseren Sonntag!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mario wär jedenfalls in nem Italo-Western gut aufgehoben.


Jau. Mit seiner Regenjacke ... the Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## Minimax

Die Kutte ist legendär!



geomas schrieb:


> [U][I][B]#knoblauch #garlic[/B][/I][/U] Falls jemand hier eine Empfehlung hat für richtig „starken Tobak” - für einen Hinweis wär ich dankbar (Teig, Boilies/Pellets/Zusätze und Aromen).
> Die Sonubaits-Pellets (8/14mm) „Cheesy Garlic” sind vom Geruch her zu wenig Knoblauch. Richtig derbe (ich meine das absolut positiv) sind die 11mm-Pop-Ups von Timar.




Also, von der Intensität her fand ich diesen "Cheesy Garlic" Flüsigzusatzstoff schon ziemlich schlimm, gar kein Vergleich zu den oozing Pellets. Trotz 2facher Gefriertütensicherung musste ich das Zeug entsorgen. Aber vmtl. meinst Du nicht die Intensität, sondern das Aroma?


----------



## Andal

Also das Knofl Zeug von HQ Baits brennt auch im Auge.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Jau. Mit seiner Regenjacke ... the Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


Wobei er eindeutig the good ist, aber wer waren die anderen beiden?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei er eindeutig the good ist, aber wer waren die anderen beiden?



Na, wir zwei! Aber jeweils gleichzeitig, versteht sich!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei er eindeutig the good ist, aber wer waren die anderen beiden?


Das lass ich offen ... ich liebe offene Enden!


----------



## geomas

Bei aller Liebe zu Eastwood: Django ist auch schon ne Hausnummer.

Danke für die Knoblauch-Tipps, jetzt gehts an den Teich auf der Pferdekoppel.


----------



## Andal

Noch einen zu den derben Aromen: Das Zeug von Mika Products, für die Poppis, haut enorm auf den Zeiger!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Weinberge? Hier bei uns?  Oder hast du Daniel vorhin einfach falsch lokalisiert?



Hab mich auch erst gewundert. Wein wüsste ich nicht. Haben zwar auch "Berge", aber an den Gewässern alles Flachland.

Mit dem Aal war heftig  Komme ich immer noch nicht drauf klar....eigentlich nicht einmal richtig gehakt und dann auch noch auf Grundel, die sich bei mir immer als schlechte Köder erwiesen haben. Dann noch ein Breitkopf...müsste wohl der 2. Breitkopf sein, den ich je am MLK gesehen hab. War ein guter Abend. Fahre dann auch gleich mal schneidern.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu Eastwood: Django ist auch schon ne Hausnummer.
> Danke für die Knoblauch-Tipps, jetzt gehts an den Teich auf der Pferdekoppel.



Viel Erfolg an der Pferdekoppel! Und klar ist (der echte) Django nicht Harry Potter, keine Frage, aber Good/Bad/Ugly ist ein überzeitliches, genreübergreifendes Meisterwerk, eine Symphony aus Zelluloid, Schiesspulver und Bartstoppeln. Und Clint, Lee und Eli bilden ein geniales Trio (wobei ich finde, das Eli die beste Leistung abliefert). Der wahre, allesüberragende Star ist aber natürlich Morricones unglaublicher Sound  Erinnert ihr Euch noch an die Duellszene auf dem Friedhof? Und heute glaubt man, Tarantino würde gute Western machen. Da lachen ja die Hühner!


----------



## hanzz

Allen Fängern eine herzliches Petri 
Und allen heute angelnden einen schönen Tag am Wasser.

Sollte es mal einen Ükel Film geben, sollte die Filmmusik auch von Morricone sein !!


----------



## Tricast

Match-Tackle bietet 25 % Rabatt auf alle Teile in seinem Shop.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hanzz

hanzz schrieb:


> Und allen heute angelnden einen schönen Tag am Wasser.


Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Tag, auch den Brüdern, welche nicht zum Wasser können.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> @daci7 ah, das beruhigt mich, genau so ist die Lage bei mir  (Nur ohne die wirklich guten aale). Ich werde mal etwas rumprobieren, vielleicht sogar mal mit der Knickipose oder gar einem Sbiro als Gewicht und offenem Bügel: Nachts ist die Strömung hier kaum vorhanden. Einen Vorteil hat meine Stelle allerdings: Hier wohnen Nachtigallen, mitten in B, und es ist wirklich war, kein Vogel singt süßer.


Nachtigallen mitten in Berlin sind garnicht mal so selten- wir haben unser Vogelstimmen/Nachtigallen Praktikum im Treptower-Park gemacht damals. Glaub mir, die verrückten Bisse sind mit knicklichtpose nur noch bekloppter... kurz abziehen wien dampfhammer, dann wieder nichts, kurz unter der Oberfläche stehen bleiben wieder loslassen, rumzucken ... Alles bloß nicht richtig abziehen... schnürsenkel halt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Match-Tackle bietet 25 % Rabatt auf alle Teile in seinem Shop.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Danke.
Ich hab mir den Shop gerade mal angesehen aber der ja echt unübersichtlich und hat nichtmal paypal oder Rechnungskauf.
Wo bleibt da die Sicherheit für den Kunden?

Der sollte dringend mal seinen Shop überarbeiten wenn er länger bestehen will.


----------



## Jason

Sitze gerade am Diemeleinlauf und versuche mich auf Döbel. Bisher gab es aber nur einen Rotpunktdöbel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sitze gerade am Diemeleinlauf und versuche mich auf Döbel. Bisher gab es aber nur einen Rotpunktdöbel.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die blöden Forellen können einem den ganzen spass am Döbelangeln versauen! Ich drück dir die Daumen und Petri!
Btw @Ükelschwarm hat wer Erfahrungen mit Hühnerherzen? Andal hat woanders wannanders geschrieben, sie im ganzen auf Döbel zu nutzen, von aalfängen habe ich gelesen - also prinzipiell für mich ein hochinteressante Köder.
Besonders spannend: gibt es Unterschiede zwischen frisch und gefroren beim Fangerfolg?


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die blöden Forellen können einem den ganzen spass am Döbelangeln versauen! Ich drück dir die Daumen und Petri!
> Btw @Ükelschwarm hat wer Erfahrungen mit Hühnerherzen? Andal hat woanders wannanders geschrieben, sie im ganzen auf Döbel zu nutzen, von aalfängen habe ich gelesen - also prinzipiell für mich ein hochinteressante Köder.
> Besonders spannend: gibt es Unterschiede zwischen frisch und gefroren beim Fangerfolg?



Erfahrung nicht, aber einfrieren macht ja die Zellwände teilweise kaputt, wodurch ja mehr Fleischsaft austreten sollte. Bei Hähnchenleber nimmt der Illner ja auch gern gefrorene.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jo aber gefrorene Fische werden von aalen bspw ungern genommen, deswegen die Frage


----------



## Andal

So wie sie aus der TK Packung kommen. Einen Teil davon. Den Rest bekommt der Döbelangler mit viel Zwiebel, einem guten Schuss Essig, brauner Soße und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Mikesch

hanzz schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Tag, auch den Brüdern, welche nicht zum Wasser können.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## Minimax

Geschmorte Hühnerherzen sind eine Delikatesse!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich komme gerade von der Weser. Es war eine dieser Tage, an denen man sich auch über ein fingerlanges Rotauge freut. Mehr habe ich nämlich in der reissenden, braunen Brühe nicht fangen können. Damit die Fische den Köder überhaupt finden, hatte ich ne rote Gummimade mit angeködert. Nach jedem zweiten Wurf waren die Maden wirklich übel zugerichtet, nur so konzentriert ich auch gefischt habe, die Bisse habe ich nicht bemerkt. Aber die Strömung war schon wirklich heftig.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Geschmorte Hühnerherzen sind eine Delikatesse!


Sic! Des glaabst aba!


----------



## geomas

Aale, Forellen - was ist hier nur los am Stammtisch???

Nun gut, ich mach gleich weiter: der Knoblauch-Teig aus der Dose machte heute am Teich auf der Pferdekoppel erst einmal Nachwuchs-Hechte heiß.

Hatte nach ein wenig Hin und her zwei neue Ruten im Gepäck, dazu besagte Garlic „Ready Paste”. Die 10ft-Posenrute macht ein prima Eindruck, leider war sie an der Angelstelle heute fehl am Platz, denn es ist dort knapp über 3m tief und Laufposen mag ich nicht. Wäre vielleicht ein Fall für die Locslide- oder Polaris-Floats gewesen.
Beim Ausbleien der Pose gab es zu meiner Überraschung erstmal eine Micro-Güster auf den blanken 10er Haken (brünierter Haken).

Also das Posenangeln war heute ein Schuß in den Ofen, immerhin zog 2x ein Hecht von geschätzt 45-50cm die Rute krumm. Einmal releaste er sich selbst, das zweite Mal wurde die Schnur Opfer seiner Zähne. Auf „Garlic Ready-Paste”. An diesem Teich hatte ich dieses Jahr ja schonmal Hechtkontakt auf Pellet. Seltsam.

Die neue „Carp-Feeder” hab ich testweise mit einem 25g-Methodfeeder bestückt. Die sehr „fischig” aussehende Stelle unter einem ins Wasser ragenden Busch lieferte keinen Fisch, eine andere Stelle einen lütten Plötz und zwei gute Bisse. Beim ersten guten Biß saß offenbar der Haken ganz knapp und schlitzte nach ein paar Sekunden aus. Beim zweiten schönen Biß ging der Fisch ins Kraut, hab die Schnur ganz frei gegeben, in der Hoffnung, daß sich der Fisch aus dem Kraut bewegen möge... Nach ner halben Minute war der Fisch weg, immerhin ließen sich MF und Haken problemlos aus dem Kraut ziehen.
Die 11ft-Feederrute macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, ich freu mich schon auf Tests mit Bomb und normalen Futterkörben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Wümme und geo! Bei den Bedingungen zählen die Fische doppelt!

Die Herzen habe ich in erster Linie für Döbel gekauft aber wenn sie auf Zielfisch Nummer 2 auch funktionieren umso besser. Sollen auch Waller mit gefangen worden sein. Klingt also nach einem Köder für die Fulda


----------



## Andal

No aber ein buntes Sträußchen Fische und kein Franzose. Dazu ein schöner Tag - was will Bruder mehr!?  
Petri Heil!


----------



## Jason

Ich bin dann mal zurückgekehrt von meinen Döbelansitz. Leider ist es bei der einen Forelle geblieben. Vier oder Fünf Bisse waren noch dabei, konnte aber nichts draus machen. Ich war das erste mal bei den Diemeleinlauf und muss sagen, dass dieser Abschnitt interessant ist. Musste zwar erst einmal die schon hochgewachsenen Brennnesseln platt treten und mir einen Angelplatz herrichten aber Fische waren genug am steigen, ich vermute mal es waren alles Rotpunktdöbel. Meine Angelstelle habe ich mit klassischem Futter ausgelegt. Als Köder wurde* ordinärer* Mais, Maden und zu guter Letzt Bienenmaden verwendet.
Der Ansitz war für mich eine gute Sache. Kein Mensch weit und Breit, habe meine Ruhe gehabt und konnte mal den Alltag entfliehen. Die Bilder zeigen die Stelle, wo unsere Warme in die Diemel fließt. Man kann die Pose ziemlich weit treiben lassen an diesem Abschnitt. Das gibt es selten an unserem Vereinsflüsschen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg und Petri Wuemme! 

Und dir auch Jason zu den "Döbeln"..wirklich eine schöne Ecke, die du dir da ausgesucht hast


----------



## Kochtopf

@jason 1 Petri! Wenn du Forellen ausschließen möchtest und deine Chancen auf einen Döbel exponentiell verbessern möchtest angle mal mit Sandwichtoast und Liquidized bread (drei Scheiben als Köder, Rest der Packung entrindet in den Mixer geben und wie gewünscht zerkleinern)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @jason 1 Petri! Wenn du Forellen ausschließen möchtest und deine Chancen auf einen Döbel exponentiell verbessern möchtest angle mal mit Sandwichtoast und Liquidized bread (drei Scheiben als Köder, Rest der Packung entrindet in den Mixer geben und wie gewünscht zerkleinern)


Brot dürfte der einzige Köder sein, der halbwüchsige Forellen einigermaßen ausschließt. Wobei es schwer wird, wenn die richtig in Fresslaune sind. Dann ist vor ihnen nichts wirklich sicher.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Brot dürfte der einzige Köder sein, der halbwüchsige Forellen einigermaßen ausschließt. Wobei es schwer wird, wenn die richtig in Fresslaune sind. Dann ist vor ihnen nichts wirklich sicher.


Ja aber dann hat man getan was man konnte (und sollte dann vielleicht überlegen die Stelle zu wechseln)


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : Petri und danke für die Fotos. Sieht super aus, Dein Flüßlein. Seltsam, daß die Forellen derartig dominieren.


----------



## Jason

Petri zu deinem Rotauge @Wuemmehunter . Ich würde sagen, " Besser als in die hohle Hand geschissen". Entschuldigung 
@Tricast für diesen Ausdruck. Mir ging es ja heute auch nicht besser. Habe mir mehr erhofft. 
Petri auch an dir @geomas . Tut mir Leid, dass die Hechtzähne deine Montage gekappt hat. 
Ein guter Bekannter und Angelfanatiker sagte mir mal, dass die Fische sich auf ihre Beute umstellen. Er war mal auf Hecht aus und hat mit Köfi einen stattlichen Karpfen gefangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @jason 1 Petri! Wenn du Forellen ausschließen möchtest und deine Chancen auf einen Döbel exponentiell verbessern möchtest angle mal mit Sandwichtoast und Liquidized bread (drei Scheiben als Köder, Rest der Packung entrindet in den Mixer geben und wie gewünscht zerkleinern)


Diesen Rat werde ich dann wohl mal befolgen. Forellen habe ich mittlerweile genug in der Truhe.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ein guter Bekannter und Angelfanatiker sagte mir mal, dass die Fische sich auf ihre Beute umstellen. Er war mal auf Hecht aus und hat mit Köfi einen stattlichen Karpfen gefangen.


Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass keine heimische Fischart so spezialisiert ist, soviel Generalist ist, dass sie auf eine an sich artuntypische Nahrung verzichten kann und will. Der kleine Fisch ist für den Cypriniden in ertser Linie Protein. Darauf kann er nicht verzichten. Also nimmt der Karpfen auch gerne mal den Köderfisch, die Barbe den Wobbler, oder Rotaugen gehen auf Brut. Man sollte sich da eine Spur kindlicher Experimentierfreudigkeit bewahren!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass keine heimische Fischart so spezialisiert ist, soviel Generalist ist, dass sie auf eine an sich artuntypische Nahrung verzichten kann und will. Der kleine Fisch ist für den Cypriniden in ertser Linie Protein. Darauf kann er nicht verzichten. Also nimmt der Karpfen auch gerne mal den Köderfisch, die Barbe den Wobbler, oder Rotaugen gehen auf Brut. Man sollte sich da eine Spur kindlicher Experimentierfreudigkeit bewahren!


Sehr gut formuliert bzw. erklärt.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ....Man sollte sich da eine Spur kindlicher Experimentierfreudigkeit bewahren!



Zumindest daran wirds mir wohl nie fehlen. Eigentlich wollte ich heute Snack-Salami-Stückchen als Hakenköder verwenden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Sieht echt spannend aus bei Dir. Da tummeln sich mit Sicherheit nicht nur Rotpunktdöbel.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Zumindest daran wirds mir wohl nie fehlen. Eigentlich wollte ich heute Snack-Salami-Stückchen als Hakenköder verwenden.


Ich hatte nicht selten mit meinem Vater "Streit", weil ich an sich total blödsinnige Köder anbot, die ihm so gar nicht eingeleuchtet haben. Tote Brutfischlein aus dem Spülsaum, Regenwürmer, gut von der Sonne gebacken und auf der Straße aufgelesen, Beeren von irgendwelchen Sträuchern... und nicht selten musste er mir Recht geben.

Am meisten verblüffte ihn die vertrocknete Laube, die ich an den ollen Spinner hing und damit den einzigen Hecht des Tages fing.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Zumindest daran wirds mir wohl nie fehlen. Eigentlich wollte ich heute Snack-Salami-Stückchen als Hakenköder verwenden.


Man fängt damit aber deutlich schlechter als auf lebendköder oder Tulip. So zumindest hier, ich  bin auf einen Bericht gespannt


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Petri und danke für die Fotos. Sieht super aus, Dein Flüßlein. Seltsam, daß die Forellen derartig dominieren.


Werden fleißig besetzt


----------



## Andal

Auf kalte Pommfritz als Barbenköder kamen wir auch nur, weil die so grauslig waren, die er uns geholt hatte, dass wir sie nicht essen wollten. In uraltem Fett gekocht..... brrr! Aber die Barben an der Attel liebten sie heiß und innig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin mal beim Partikelkauf mit dem Besitzer eines Bioladens ins Gespräch gekommen. Er hatte in seiner Jugend geangelt (und liebäugelte damit, nach dem Ruhestand wieder einzusteigen) und hatte sich von einer nahen Molkerei/Käserei (Erinnerung unklar) Zentrifugenkäse, ein Abfallprodukt, besorgt und damit sehr erfolgreich auf barben geangelt. Ich finde sowas sehr spannend aber habe mit alternativködern (bspw bienenmade auf aal) leider nur wenig Glück


----------



## geomas

Auf die Snack-Salami kam ich, weil ein halbes Pfund davon in der Küche dem MHD entgegeneilt.
Sollte gut am Haken oder Haar halten. Anfüttern könnte man per PVA-Sack oder indem man Salami-Stückchen mit ner Ködernadel auf PVA-Band zieht (das PVA-Band kam in einem Set, sonst hab ich momentan keine Verwendung dafür)...


----------



## Andal

Bifi gilt in GB schon lange als ein bewährter Köder.


----------



## Andal

Ich hole die mir jetzt mal. Für Brotflocken, Mais und Käse... sollten die eigentlich passen. Und wenn nicht, dann bleibt immer noch die Box.


https://www.ebay.de/i/302928153671


----------



## Kochtopf

#Hühnerherzen

Man findet sehr wenig über Hühnerherz als Angelköder, amerikanische Welsfischer nutzen sie wohl häufig aber aus dem Mutterland erfährt man nichts. Ab und an mal liest man Fangmeldungen von Großaalen oder von der Eignung als Winterköder auf Döbel, ich gestehe, dass macht mich neugierig


----------



## Andal

Sie "safteln" gut, sind aber recht fest. Da ist eine Haarmontage durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Sie "safteln" gut, sind aber recht fest. Da ist eine Haarmontage durchaus sinnvoll.


Ich dachte ggf mit Ködernadel auf den hakenbogen aufziehen und dann Attacke mit Pin und Pose.
Dürfte ja um einiges besser halten als Leber oder Tulip, muss nur aufpassen dass sie in der Tasche nicht anfangen zu gammeln am Angeltag.
Wenn tatsächlich vermehrt Waller einsteigen müsste das Geschirr angepasst werden... hmmm


----------



## Andal

Ich denke mal, auf unsere Zielfische wirst du sie eh vierteln... und dann knapp "nose hooked" auf einen Wide Gape Haken. Ist schon ewig her, dass ich sie gefischt habe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, auf unsere Zielfische wirst du sie eh vierteln... und dann knapp "nose hooked" auf einen Wide Gape Haken. Ist schon ewig her, dass ich sie gefischt habe.


Meinst du, wenn ich sonst streichholzschachtelgroßes Tulip als Köder nutze ist so ein Herz echt zu groß?


----------



## Andal

Das muss man ausprobieren. So ein Herz ist ja viel fester, als Tulip. Ich hatte sie damals auf Rutten im Einsatz, weil Würmer im Winter schwer hergingen.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> diesem Teich hatte ich dieses Jahr ja schonmal Hechtkontakt auf Pellet. Seltsam.


Macht der Vegamismus jetzt auch vor den Fischen nicht Halt? Scheußliche Entwicklung


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kleiner Nachtrag zur letztnächtlichen Debatte über eher ungewöhnliche Köder: Hatte Ferdinands Vorgänger mal ein Stück Hundesalami gezockt, die ganz erbärmlich stank. Am Haar angeködert hat mir dieser Köder einen ganz guten Aland beschert.Und die Standzeit des Köders war schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Andal

Sausage und Hot Sausage sind in England auch schwer beliebte Aromen.


----------



## Andal

Riecht auch wirklich lecker.......

https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/bo...ge/lone-angler-sausage-sizzle-overspray-100ml


----------



## phirania

Ich werds gleich beim Grillen mal mit Burger oder Bratwurst am Haar versuchen.....
Mal schauen welcher Bratgrilldöbel drauf abfährt...
Und Allen die es heute zum angeln schaffen viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit am Wasser.....


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Werden fleißig besetzt


Das stimmt. Sowohl die Warme als auch die Diemel werden mit den Salmoniden besetzt. Wir haben einige Angler im Verein die kaum fangen, weil sie nur auf Wurm gehen. Nach mein anraten mal den Köder zu wechseln wird gesagt, ich bleibe bei meinem Würmern. Sturheit wird bestraft. Forellen sind genug vorhanden

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Gestern das Lachsfilet hat sich auch sichtlich Wohl gefühlt, neben der Bratwurst auf dem Grill


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Riecht auch wirklich lecker.......
> 
> https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/bo...ge/lone-angler-sausage-sizzle-overspray-100ml


Das ist ja schon mal ne schöne Geschenkidee für Weihnachte.... ein schöner Duft gefällt doch jeder Frau.


----------



## hanzz

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LniAhWa7KYKHXE8DUsQMwgqKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8

Diese Dinger stehen auch noch am Haar auf dem Plan. Sind so ca .10x10mm, eher ein bisschen weniger. Mal schauen, was die Barben dazu sagen. Stinken auch wie sau.


----------



## phirania

Lecker  alles dabei gewesen bis jetzt.




Und Fisch  gab's auch schon.


----------



## phirania

Anhang anzeigen 324814
Anhang anzeigen 324815


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

^ Genau, ein bisschen essen kann man (n) immer.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na, phirania, das ist doch mal ein hübsches Ensemble auf dem Grill. Guten Hunger.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri allen die draußen am Wasser waren oder noch sind.
Ich komme leider erst nächstes Wochenende wieder ans Wasser .
Dafür gibt's ein verlängertes Wochenende für mich.
Ein Brückentag machts möglich.
Das hab ich mir auch nach der letzten Woche verdient.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Lecker  alles dabei gewesen bis jetzt.
> Anhang anzeigen 324812
> 
> Und Fisch  gab's auch schon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324813


Kalle du lebst aber richtig gut. Petri


----------



## rutilus69

Nach drei Wochen habe ich es heute endlich mal wieder geschafft ans Wasser zu kommen 
Durch den Urlaub letzte Woche konnte ich natürlich nichts vorbereiten und die Maden waren auch schon ausgeflogen. Also blieben mir als Köder nur Mais, ein paar Würmer und etwas Teig aus dem Brötchen von heute früh. 
Meine Lieblingsstelle am Altarm sollte es heute werden. Der Wind war recht ungemütlich und auf dem Wasser trieb eine Menge Dreck und machte das Angeln mit der Pose etwas schwierig. Ständig musste ich Pollen-Büschel aus der Schnur popeln. Aber trotzdem hatten ein paar Plötzen Mitleid mit mir und sagten kurz Hallo  Alles in allem zwar ein recht verhaltene Tag was die Fische angeht, aber wenigstens war ich mal wieder am Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute nachmittag auch für ein paar Stunden am See aber bei dem Sturm, vermischt mit einige Regentropfen, wollte nur eine Minikarauschen, ein Nanoplötz und ein Satzkarpfen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Professor, das ist doch auch mal ne schöne Abwechslung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Das Wetter war aber auch zum Ausreißen.
Ich hab auch früher eingepackt als gewöhnlich.
Drinnen ist heute besser als draußen.


----------



## nostradamus

Gratulation Prof Tinca ! !

Morgen gehe ich nochmal paar stunden ans gewässer!...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch!


----------



## hanzz

Ein Petri dem Prof und allen Fängern. Ich fiebere Freitag entgegen. Urlaub. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts wird mich vom Angeln abhalten. Es sei denn, es regnet Hühnerherzen oder so  
Aber dann geht's auf Aal damit.


----------



## Jason

Ja dann mal Petri Heil @Professor Tinca und @rutilus69 . Schön, dass ihr es ans Wasser geschafft habt. Ich musst heute meine Familie zum Sushi essen begleiten. In dem Sushi Restaurant mit dem längsten Sushi Band Deutschland gab es viele Fischvariationen die ich noch nicht kannte, habe sie aber trotzdem probiert. Mal schauen, wie es mir morgen geht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

hanzz schrieb:


> Ein Petri dem Prof und allen Fängern. Ich fiebere Freitag entgegen. Urlaub. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts wird mich vom Angeln abhalten. Es sei denn, es regnet Hühnerherzen oder so
> Aber dann geht's auf Aal damit.


That's the spirit!

@rutilus69 und @Professor Tinca aka pröffpröff Petri Heil! Und schönes Kärpflein el Proffo!


----------



## phirania

Ein paar gab's noch vor Feierabend.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mittwoch gehts bis Sonntag an den Biggesee..... Endlich mal wieder Angeln dürfen


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mittwoch gehts bis Sonntag an den Biggesee..... Endlich mal wieder Angeln dürfen


Das hört sich aber gut an. Fast 5 Tage angeln. Da kann nur neidisch werden. Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Petri an Alle Fänger von heute


----------



## phirania

Der neue Köder hat auch sehr gut gefangen
Dazu gab's Currymais und Wurm.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil an den unermüdlichen @phirania , unseren wackeren @Professor Tinca und den windgeplagten @rutilus69 !

Danke an @dawurzelsepp für die Haken-Vergleichsbilder und  die Ventilgummi-Montage im extra-Thread. Frage: soll ich da meine „Feste-Paternoster-Montage” auch mit reinschieben? Hab Dir übrigens in Sachen DAM SUmo-Haken geschrieben.

Allen, die demnächst ans Wasser kommen: viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> soll ich da meine „Feste-Paternoster-Montage” auch mit reinschieben?


Ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür. Man lernt doch nie aus.


----------



## hanzz

geomas schrieb:


> Frage: soll ich da meine „Feste-Paternoster-Montage” auch mit reinschieben?


Fande ich auch nicht schlecht. Neben dem Haken Thread auch ein Montage Thread. Hier im Ükel Thread geht's schnell unter in den herrlichen täglichen Philosophien.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an alle drei Fänger!  Ich plane für nächste Woche einen Ansitz mit Weizen auf Brassen, Rotaugen oder Schleien, die passend aromatisierten Körner hab ich noch vom letzten Wochenende in der Gefriertruhe. Wäre ne Premiere mit Weizen, aber ich bin auf Grund der vielen Berichte beim recherchieren überzeugt von den Körnern.


----------



## Andal

Die neue Woche naht mit riesen Schritten und es ist bei mir die letzte Woche, wo Spinnköder noch zu Hause bleiben. Dann wird das Täschen wieder auf "Universal" umgepackt und es geht auch den Rapfen und Zandern wieder temporär an die Schuppen. 

Das mit den Hühnerherzen spukt mir gut im Kopf herum. Wenn ich da vernünftig teile, gibt so eine Packung genug für geschmorte Herzen in reichlich Zwiebeln für mich und die Versuche am Großen Strom. Erst etwas räpfeln (ab 1.6.!) und dann einen gemütlichen Ansitz in die Nacht hinein...

...geviertelte Herzen auf "mal sehen, wer sie will" und ein ganzes Herz nach Art der Amerikanesen. Womöglich erbarmt sich ja einer der Rheinwaller und will meine Küche besichtigen. Ein kleiner,  denn man ist ja nicht gierig. Der Zirkus ist dann auch wieder weg und der Pegel ist perfekt. Da wird schon was gehen und die Nächte kurz werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir noch ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Angler des Wochenendes.
@phirania: wie köderst Du die Marshmellos an? Direkt auf den Haken oder am Haar?


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dann noch 16 Goldstücke ohne rote Flossen....



Schon sehr lange kein Bild gesehen, das mich bei aller Schlichtheit, so sehr anspricht...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 
Ich hab deine Nachricht bekommen, Antwort ist im Postfach. Der Beitrag zum Seitenarm  ....vielleicht beteiligen sich mehr daran und stellen was ein.

Gestern zum späten nachmittag war ich nochmal mit Köfi los. Einen 6 bärtiger gefangen, einen den Köfi rausgezogen und eine richtig gute Hechtdame im Drill verloren. Sorry das ich momentan keine Friedfische posten kann dafür bin ich momentan echt zusehr mit dem Köfi und der Pose erfolgreich 
Einen Aitel gab es heuer komischerweise noch nicht auf Köfi....


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #Hühnerherzen
> 
> Man findet sehr wenig über Hühnerherz als Angelköder, amerikanische Welsfischer nutzen sie wohl häufig aber aus dem Mutterland erfährt man nichts. Ab und an mal liest man Fangmeldungen von Großaalen oder von der Eignung als Winterköder auf Döbel, ich gestehe, dass macht mich neugierig



Mit Hühnerherzen und Hühnerleber (die Leber im Strumpf) am Haar hab ich heuer schon ein, zwei mal experimentiert. Vor allem Das Herz ist gut im Handling, wie Andal schon sagte...es hält gut und lange und laugt schön aus. Ich hatte darauf einige interessenten (zum Teil massive Zupfer), die aufgrund der rustikalen Montage ( 6/0 Circlehook...es ging gezielt auf Waller) aber nicht hingen....ich tippe mal auf Aal.

Leber ist so weich, die funktioniert nur im Strumpf/Netz am Haar, soll aber wohl auch ne Bank sein. Ich werds weiter probieren, es soll aber bis Donnerstag hier schon wieder dauerregnen


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Angler des Wochenendes.
> @phirania: wie köderst Du die Marshmellos an? Direkt auf den Haken oder am Haar?



Die habe ich direkt auf den Haken aufgezogen,halte so auch gut und lange-


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir ein Petri an die Fänger, das war ein ein ergiebiges Wochenende. Und bei den den vielen tollen Plänen werden die nächsten Tage sicher sehr interessant.

@dawurzelsepp und @geomas Vielen dank fürs weiterführen des Hakenthtreads, inzwischen haben wir ja schon viele Modelle im Vergleich, es läppert sich, toll! Und der Montagenthread (Ich schreib das mal hier um den Thread nicht zu verwässerrn) ist ne sehr gute Idee. Und die Montagen gebündelt und in Bildern vorzustellen macht die Sache erst so recht plastisch. Ich würde natürlich auch sofort etwas beisteuern, allerdings fische ich eben "Allerweltsmontagen" die wohl niemandem unbekannt sein dürften. Ich bin aber sicher, das da mit der Zeit so einige raffinierte Anordnungen versammelt werden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Du hast natürlich recht mit der Diskusion, soweit hatte ich widermal nicht gedacht. Diskusionen über die Monagen könnten wir natürlcih hier weiter austragen. 

@Tobias85 
Der Schlauch sitzt fest und sollte auch so sein sonst verändert sich ja die Vorfachlänge. 
Es ist aber möglich den Knoten wider zu öffnen und so das Vorfach zu verändern.

@geomas 
Danke fürs nochmalige einstellen der Montage


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Einen Aitel gab es heuer komischerweise noch nicht auf Köfi....


Du bringst mich wieder auf Ideen, der Biss auf einen Köfi anstatt Made hat einen ganz anderen thermischen Effekt auf mich!


----------



## geomas

Bin zurück von einem kurzen Trip an _exotische Orte_:
im _Radladen_ hab ich mir Ventilgummi geholt, im _Bastelladen_ Glasperlen gesucht und gefunden, nachdem ich zuvor im _Nähparadies_ (ja, das gibt es, hier in Rostock) freundlich auf den _Bastelladen_ verwiesen wurde.
Die Glasperlen sind für eine Montage bestimmt, die ich im www gesehen habe und probieren möchte. 
Falls sie funktioniert (oder auch nicht) gibts ne Bauanleitung an geeigneter Stelle.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bringst mich wieder auf Ideen, der Biss auf einen Köfi anstatt Made hat einen ganz anderen thermischen Effekt auf mich!



Schön formuliert!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bringst mich wieder auf Ideen, der Biss auf einen Köfi anstatt Made hat einen ganz anderen thermischen Effekt auf mich!



Aber Vorsicht es besteht Suchtgefahr und evtl graue Haare wegen der geklauten Kofis und verlorenen Fische


----------



## Tobias85

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es ist aber möglich den Knoten wider zu öffnen und so das Vorfach zu verändern.



Genau das wat interessant für mich,vielen Dank!


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Professor das ist doch auch mal schön.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Bin zurück von einem kurzen Trip an _exotische Orte_:
> im _Radladen_ hab ich mir Ventilgummi geholt, im _Bastelladen_ Glasperlen gesucht und gefunden, nachdem ich zuvor im _Nähparadies_ (ja, das gibt es, hier in Rostock) freundlich auf den _Bastelladen_ verwiesen wurde.
> Die Glasperlen sind für eine Montage bestimmt, die ich im www gesehen habe und probieren möchte.
> Falls sie funktioniert (oder auch nicht) gibts ne Bauanleitung an geeigneter Stelle.



Macht mich jetzt aber auch neugierig,besonders wegen der Glasperlen.
Hab da in der Bastelschublade sehr viele rumfliegen.
Ist zwar jetzt eher Angelzeit als Bastelzeit,aber man sammelt ja schon für den Winter.
Gespannt ich bin.....


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Die Glasperlen sind für eine Montage bestimmt, die ich im www gesehen habe und probieren möchte.
> Falls sie funktioniert (oder auch nicht) gibts ne Bauanleitung an geeigneter Stelle.



Mit dem Texas-Rig auf Stacheldöbel?


----------



## geomas

^ nein, es ist ne reine Friedfisch-Montage. 
Kann sein, daß die gekauften Glasperlen doch etwas zu klein sind für die Montage. 
Muß mal probieren und sehen und testen.

Hier: 




zeigt ein britischer Profi die Montage.


----------



## Tobias85

Also im Prinzip eine Durchlaufmontage mit Ruckel-Effekt (wenn der Wirbel an den letzten Koten stößt) zum selbst haken, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip eine Durchlaufmontage mit Ruckel-Effekt (wenn der Wirbel an den letzten Koten stößt) zum selbst haken, verstehe ich das richtig?



Ja, so hab ich es auch verstanden. Interessiert mich irgendwie. Deshalb werd ich das mal nachbauen. Technik-Gefummel macht ja gelegentlich auch Spaß.


----------



## Tricast

Auch nicht schlecht die Durchlaufmontage mit semi Fixierung. Aber wofür dann noch der Gummistopper? Das will sich mir nicht so richtig erschließen. 
Da ich nur mit Durchlaufmontagen angel werde ich die sicher mal ausprobieren. Zur Zeit binde ich meine Montage etwas anders. Wirbel mit Karabiner auf die Schnur, dann eine Perle aus dem Karpfenbereich mit kleiner Bohrung auf der einen Seite und größerer Bohrung auf der anderen Seite. Dann binde ich an die Hauptschnur ein 15cm langes Stück 30er Monofil. Die Perle mit der größeren Öffnung über den Knoten. Wenn jetzt der Korb auf die Perle läuft steht die 30er Schnur schön seitlich ab. Am Ende der 30er kommt ein Überhandknoten vor dem das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird. Die Montage besitzt keine weiteren Wirbel und ist sehr vertüddelungsfrei. (Und damit Ihr jetzt nicht denkt was ist das für ein toller Hecht; die Montage habe ich ähnlich beim Schlögl im Video gesehen.)
Sonst habe ich auch die Schnurr verdrallt um den etwas steiferen Abstandshalter zu erzeugen oder wie Peterle mit 3 Gummistopper gearbeitet. Aber wie geomas schon richtig feststellte: Basteln macht auch mal Spass.

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht die Durchlaufmontage mit semi Fixierung. Aber wofür dann noch der Gummistopper? Das will sich mir nicht so richtig erschließen.
> Da ich nur mit Durchlaufmontagen angel werde ich die sicher mal ausprobieren. Zur Zeit binde ich meine Montage etwas anders. Wirbel mit Karabiner auf die Schnur, dann eine Perle aus dem Karpfenbereich mit kleiner Bohrung auf der einen Seite und größerer Bohrung auf der anderen Seite. Dann binde ich an die Hauptschnur ein 15cm langes Stück 30er Monofil. Die Perle mit der größeren Öffnung über den Knoten. Wenn jetzt der Korb auf die Perle läuft steht die 30er Schnur schön seitlich ab. Am Ende der 30er kommt ein Überhandknoten vor dem das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird. Die Montage besitzt keine weiteren Wirbel und ist sehr vertüddelungsfrei. (Und damit Ihr jetzt nicht denkt was ist das für ein toller Hecht; die Montage habe ich ähnlich beim Schlögl im Video gesehen.)
> Sonst habe ich auch die Schnurr verdrallt um den etwas steiferen Abstandshalter zu erzeugen oder wie Peterle mit 3 Gummistopper gearbeitet. Aber wie geomas schon richtig feststellte: Basteln macht auch mal Spass.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz



So, bevor ich an einen Teich starte (nicht den auf der Pferdekoppel, einen anderen) ganz kurz:

Gummistopper deutlich oberhalb der Montage wird von den britischen Matchanglern gerne genommen, um ein Rutschen des Futterkorbs gegen die Feedertip zu verhindern (beim Abhaken, Anködern, Hantieren mit der Rute...). Die Angeln ja im Akkord. 

Deine Montage ^ , lieber Heinz, werd ich mir heute Abend mal vorstellen und evtl. nach-knüpfen.



...und jetzt ab!


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Berichte bitte mal, wenn du sie ausprobiert hast, finde die Idee auch sehr interessant!

@Tricast: Die Montage macht auch Sinn, allerdings würde mich persönlich stören, dass ich dafür diese speziellen Perlen brauche. Ich bin da eher pragmatisch eingestellt und hab ein Döschen Perlen aus dem Bastelladen für alles


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir allen Fängern ein dickes Petri!

Nachdem ich durch Hochwasser und ein "Mörder-WE" leider nicht zum Angeln kam, musste ich gestern Abend, nachdem die Weser sich wieder in ihr Bett gezogen hatte, nochmal raus! Es sollte nochmal an die Stelle mit Strömung gehen!

Kurz vor dem Dunkelwerden entschneiderte mich ein "kapitaler" Gründling, der dem Dendro mit 3 Maden nicht widerstehen konnte! Danach war erstmal Schicht im Schacht, außer ein paar "fliegenden" Fischen, tat sich nichts, auch Tauwurm, Maden pur, Tauwurm/Made oder der oben genannte Mix brachten keinen Erfolg!!! Obwohl der Wasserstand wirklich "schön" war, etwas erhöht, gute Trübung, eigentlich sehr gut! Gedanklich dann noch bei letzter Woche, als um viertel vor zwölf die bessere Barbe kam, zeigte die Uhr dann auch schon zehn vor zwölf! Na gut nochmal frische Köder! So ein halbes Stündchen wollte ich noch bleiben! Dann wie aus dem nichts gab es doch noch den ersehnten Biss und heraus kam wieder eine gute Barbe von diesmal grob gemessen 60cm!!! Ein schöner Abschluss für einen doch ansonsten eigentlich enttäuschenden Abend, bei guten bis sehr guten Bedingungen, was sich wohl noch nicht bei den Fischis rumgesprochen hatte, das sie doch an so einem Abend beißen "müssen"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> ...und jetzt ab!



Holen sie was raus, werter Herr Georg


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mario, mit den Barben läufts bei dir aber derzeit!


----------



## MS aus G

Danke Tobias,

es war die gleiche Stelle, wie letzte Woche, allerdings etwa 1m höherer Wasserstand! Ich konnte mich schön oben auf dem Plateau breit machen! Wie schon gesagt waren es, in meinen Augen, eigentlich "Traumbedingungen"!


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Tricast: Die Montage macht auch Sinn, allerdings würde mich persönlich stören, dass ich dafür diese speziellen Perlen brauche. Ich bin da eher pragmatisch eingestellt und hab ein Döschen Perlen aus dem Bastelladen für alles



@Tobias85 :Meine Erfahrung mit den Perlen aus dem Bastelladen: Die Bohrungen sind meistens zu groß und rutschen über den Knoten. Genau wie die Perlen aus dem Angelladen für Waggler-Laufmontagen die gerne über den kleinen Stopperknoten rutschen. Aber: Dat eene wat man will, dat andere wat man mut.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab für Stopperknoten eine dicke Rolle Häkelgarn, von der ich immer ein paar Meter auf nem Stückchen Pappe aufgewickelt dabei habe. Das ist dick genug, daher passt das in meinem Setup wieder


----------



## Andal

@Tricast womit hast du den Recliner imprägniert? Bei jeder Benutzung schlafe ich auf dem Sessel sehr tief ein!


----------



## Kochtopf

#


Andal schrieb:


> @Tricast womit hast du den Recliner imprägniert? Bei jeder Benutzung schlafe ich auf dem Sessel sehr tief ein!


Darf man den Beitrag als Inkontinenzgeständnis werten?


----------



## Andal

Zum Bisi machen werde ich schon noch wach - so weit ist es noch nicht. Aber das Möbel hat doch eine enorm sedierende Wirkung auf mich. Wahrscheinlich fällt das Nachfolgemodell deswegen auch deutlich bescheidener im Format aus.


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> @Tricast womit hast du den Recliner imprägniert? Bei jeder Benutzung schlafe ich auf dem Sessel sehr tief ein!



@Andal : Die Imprägnierung ist gut, nicht? Das ist ein Geheimrezept von einer alten Hexe.

Liebe Grüße an den Rhein

Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Andal : Die Imprägnierung ist gut, nicht? Das ist ein Geheimrezept von einer alten Hexe.
> 
> Liebe Grüße an den Rhein
> 
> Heinz


Heute war es, wie in Punxsutawney... Andal aufm Recliner unter dem Brolly, Brolly etwas unter einem Baum... herrlich mild und so gut gepennt. Nix gefangen, oh Wunder, aber soooo schön angenehm. 

http://www.brauchtumsseiten.de/a-z/m/murmeltiertag/home.html


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Heute war es, wie in Punxsutawney... Andal aufm Recliner unter dem Brolly, Brolly etwas unter einem Baum... herrlich mild und so gut gepennt. Nix gefangen, oh Wunder, aber soooo schön angenehm.
> 
> http://www.brauchtumsseiten.de/a-z/m/murmeltiertag/home.html


 Wir haben doch schon fast Mai vorbei. 
Bist ein Langschläfer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn Andal aus dem Brolly kriecht und sich vor seinem eigenen Schatten erschreckt wird es ein schöner Sommer hab ich mal gehört


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Andal aus dem Brolly kriecht und sich vor seinem eigenen Schatten erschreckt wird es ein schöner Sommer hab ich mal gehört


Ich schrecke mich pausenlos vor mir selber. Der Sommer wird bomfortionell!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich schrecke mich pausenlos vor mir selber. Der Sommer wird bomfortionell!


Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie du durch deine Wohnung gehst und jedesmal vorm Garderoben- oder Badezimmerspiegel mit einem Spitzen "Waaaaah!" Erschrickst - made my day


----------



## Andal

So ungefähr... kann mich an den Kerl da einfach nicht gewöhnen.


----------



## Minimax

Ojenmine, ohne meine Avonposen fühl ich mich nicht wohl, und gekaufte mag ich nicht mehr. Und nun hab ich keine schön proportionierte Vorlage mehr, und das schmirgeln hab ick ooch verlernt. Jetzt muss ich mich wieder durch Berge aus Balsastaub und Schnitze rantasten, mit zahlreichen schlechtkonstruktionen. Und die Gänsekiele gehen zur Neige... Aber gut, bald hab ich auch wieder ein paar brauchbare Exemplare meiner Leib und Mgenpose.
Und der Youngs Heritage hab ich nun ein Pflegeprogramm verpasst, und die ganzen Schleim/Futter/Sägemehlkrusten entfernt, ein bisserl Öl hier, etwas Fett da, die Madenschraube justiert und die olle currygefärbte, verdrallte und gedehnte Schnur runtergeschnitten und ihr 100 Schritt frischer, glänzender 14er GTM spendiert. Jetzt schnurrt sie wieder, bei richtiger Geschwindigkeit ist sie sogar lautlos. Hier und da hat die Eloxierung ein paar Macken, der Lineguard ist verbeult und verbogen, und ihre Gegengewichtsgriffprothese hat den Charme einer Augenklappe. Aber ich darf sagen, dass 1 BB ausreicht um sie -liegend und bei Raumtemperatur- in Rotation zu versetzen. (Würd ichs nicht ablehnen, würde hier ein Sonnenbrillensmilie hinge4hören.) Ich liebe schmale Spulen! Mit anderen Worten: Die Pin scharrt mit den Hufen, und die Acolyte freut sich auch über gesäuberte Ringe und einen wenigstens halbwegs tulipfettfreien Korkgriff. Heissa, bald geht's wieder an den Fluss!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> . Heissa, bald geht's wieder an den Fluss!


Heissa!
Ich habe für Mittwoch Angelzeit bekommen. Direkt mal checken was Hühnerherzen so können. Koniferen wie @kati48268 sagen zwar, der Köder würde zu wenig locken aber versuch macht klug - und vielleicht freut sich ja ein adäquater Döbel oder gar eine barbe über ein Herzl


----------



## Andal

Es ist auch viel wichtiger, da zu fischen, wo Fisch ist, als ihn "anzulocken".


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal dickes Petri
Schöne Barbe...


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heissa!
> Ich habe für Mittwoch Angelzeit bekommen. Direkt mal checken was Hühnerherzen so können. Koniferen wie @kati48268 sagen zwar, der Köder würde zu wenig locken aber versuch macht klug - und vielleicht freut sich ja ein adäquater Döbel oder gar eine barbe über ein Herzl



Ein Herz ♥ für Fische....
Viel Glück


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> @Tricast womit hast du den Recliner imprägniert? Bei jeder Benutzung schlafe ich auf dem Sessel sehr tief ein!



Spätestens wenn die Katzen um deinem Stuhl mehr werden weißt du das Baldrian im Spiel ist .


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn die Katzen um deinem Stuhl mehr werden weißt du das Baldrian im Spiel ist .


Woher soll ich wissen, was um den Stuhl herumrennt, wenn ich so gut schlafe!?


----------



## phirania

Kann ja sein das die zum Kuscheln auf den Schoß springen .


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
so heute wieder am teich gewesen und getestet. Durchschnittgröße war heute besser Schöne Rotfedern und einen schönen Graskarpfen gefangen. 

Gruß
mario


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Koniferen wie @kati48268 sagen zwar, der Köder würde zu wenig locken


Ich würde vorschlagen, einfach mal in Hanfsoße dippen, die leckeren Herzchen...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @nostradamus 

Wuemme, Hanf auf Döbel? Sind die da auch so verrückt nach wie die Rotaugen?


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Ojenmine, ohne meine Avonposen fühl ich mich nicht wohl, und gekaufte mag ich nicht mehr. Und nun hab ich keine schön proportionierte Vorlage mehr, und das schmirgeln hab ick ooch verlernt. Jetzt muss ich mich wieder durch Berge aus Balsastaub und Schnitze rantasten, mit zahlreichen schlechtkonstruktionen. Und die Gänsekiele gehen zur Neige... Aber gut, bald hab ich auch wieder ein paar brauchbare Exemplare meiner Leib und Mgenpose.
> 
> @Minimax : Soll ich Dir eine TOP Avonpose schicken damit Du wieder eine Vorlage hast? Ich werde die morgen in die Post geben, kann nicht mit ansehen wie Du leidest.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ojenmine, ohne meine Avonposen fühl ich mich nicht wohl, und gekaufte mag ich nicht mehr. Und nun hab ich keine schön proportionierte Vorlage mehr, und das schmirgeln hab ick ooch verlernt. Jetzt muss ich mich wieder durch Berge aus Balsastaub und Schnitze rantasten, mit zahlreichen schlechtkonstruktionen.


Wieso hast du die letzte denn vergeigt, mein Guter?
Ohne Vorlage oder Konstruktionszeichnung? (auf Millimeterpapier ) 
Ich baue, wenn denn, immer viele und passe sehr drauf auf, Posen verbrauche ich zum Glück sehr wenige (die Bruch-/Knickrate liegt höher), liegt aber wohl auch an der nicht-durchgehenden Montage   da haste es ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Woher soll ich wissen, was um den Stuhl herumrennt, wenn ich so gut schlafe!?


Also das Ding ist ja eine Art Traumsessel oder so, da sollte man Heinz nochmal mehr ausquetschen, was wie genau, könnte man Schlafsessel am Wasser für Schlaflose vermieten ... 

Ich habe vom Verein her so einen Kurpark-Sanatorium Anliegersee, da würde das auch sehr gut passen, macht man eine neue Universalheilmethode von!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @nostradamus
> 
> Wuemme, Hanf auf Döbel? Sind die da auch so verrückt nach wie die Rotaugen?


Kann ich ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht sagen, bei uns gibt es ja nur wenige Döbel. Aber... Wer ist nicht verrückt nach Hanf? Spaß beiseite, ich bin mir sicher, dass Aromen, wohl dosiert natürlich, nie ein Fehler sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab für Stopperknoten eine dicke Rolle Häkelgarn, von der ich immer ein paar Meter auf nem Stückchen Pappe aufgewickelt dabei habe. Das ist dick genug, daher passt das in meinem Setup wieder


Angelst du so tief, dass sich das laufen lohnt?


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Angelst du so tief, dass sich das laufen lohnt?



@Nordlichtangler : Das laufen kann sich auch lohnen wenn ich z.B. dicht an einem Hindernis angeln möchte.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Heinz, ich glaube er meinte laufen im Sinne von Laufpose 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Angelst du so tief, dass sich das laufen lohnt?



Ich hab den Mittellandkanal in 1-2 km Entfernung, da ist öfter mal ne Laufpose von Nöten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Mittellandkanal in 1-2 km Entfernung, da ist öfter mal ne Laufpose von Nöten.


Auf die Entfernung glaube ich das ^^


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf die Entfernung glaube ich das ^^



Geht aber nur mit Dartposen und katapult, alle anderen sind nicht aerodynamisch genug, um solche Wurfweiten zu erzielen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso hast du die letzte denn vergeigt, mein Guter?
> Ohne Vorlage oder Konstruktionszeichnung? (auf Millimeterpapier )
> Ich baue, wenn denn, immer viele und passe sehr drauf auf, Posen verbrauche ich zum Glück sehr wenige (die Bruch-/Knickrate liegt höher), liegt aber wohl auch an der nicht-durchgehenden Montage   da haste es ...



Ich sachma, so als Bruder aus den Humanities, ihr baut, wir schöpfen. Ideal ist's natürlich, wenn Geistes- und Naturwissenschaften gemeinsam basteln, und dann die persische Flotte auf Distanz zu einem Häuflein Schlacke schrumpfen und das dann auch noch moralisch einwandfrei begründen können.


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Heinz, ich glaube er meinte laufen im Sinne von Laufpose
> 
> @Tobias85 : Ich habe das schon richtig verstanden. Bei einer Laufpose hast du vielleicht 1m Schnur von Waggler-Pose bis Haken; bei feststehender Pose wären das dann schon mehr als 2 m.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

@nostradamus : herzliches Petri zu dem Graser (so einen hatte ich noch nie) und den schönen Rotfedern (die sind ja immer schön, Du meinst vermutlich „schön große Schönheiten”). Köder? Methode?

@MS aus G : was für ein toller Fisch, Mario - sattes Petri an die Weser!


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das die zum Kuscheln auf den Schoß springen .


Das würde ich dann gleich merken, weil ich Asthma bekomme.


----------



## Jason

Am Donnerstag, wo Vatertag ist werde ich mich mal an einem Baggersee nieder lassen um endlich mal an die lang ersehnten Friedfische zu kommen. Muss zwar eine Stunde Fahrt auf mich nehmen, aber das ist mir Wurscht. Dieser See hat eigentlich fast alles zu bieten. Weißfische, Schleien, Karpfen und Raubfisch ist auch vorhanden. 
2 Tage habe ich noch Spätschicht und ich werde mir so langsam alles vorbereiten. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Futter von Browning. Im Nachbarort gibt es einen Baumarkt der eine kleine Angelabteilung hat und das Futter anbietet.
Anbei ein paar Bilder von dem Baggersee. Die Bilder sind vom letzten Jahr während der Trockenperiode. Die trockene Zeit machte dem See aber nichts aus. Er ist teilweise bis zu 35 Meter tief. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir allen Fängern ein dickes Petri!
> 
> Nachdem ich durch Hochwasser und ein "Mörder-WE" leider nicht zum Angeln kam, musste ich gestern Abend, nachdem die Weser sich wieder in ihr Bett gezogen hatte, nochmal raus! Es sollte nochmal an die Stelle mit Strömung gehen!
> 
> Kurz vor dem Dunkelwerden entschneiderte mich ein "kapitaler" Gründling, der dem Dendro mit 3 Maden nicht widerstehen konnte! Danach war erstmal Schicht im Schacht, außer ein paar "fliegenden" Fischen, tat sich nichts, auch Tauwurm, Maden pur, Tauwurm/Made oder der oben genannte Mix brachten keinen Erfolg!!! Obwohl der Wasserstand wirklich "schön" war, etwas erhöht, gute Trübung, eigentlich sehr gut! Gedanklich dann noch bei letzter Woche, als um viertel vor zwölf die bessere Barbe kam, zeigte die Uhr dann auch schon zehn vor zwölf! Na gut nochmal frische Köder! So ein halbes Stündchen wollte ich noch bleiben! Dann wie aus dem nichts gab es doch noch den ersehnten Biss und heraus kam wieder eine gute Barbe von diesmal grob gemessen 60cm!!! Ein schöner Abschluss für einen doch ansonsten eigentlich enttäuschenden Abend, bei guten bis sehr guten Bedingungen, was sich wohl noch nicht bei den Fischis rumgesprochen hatte, das sie doch an so einem Abend beißen "müssen"!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324869


Petri Heil Mario. Du bist und bleibst der Barbenkönig.


----------



## Tobias85

Ah, dann hatte ich dich missverstanden, mea culpa


----------



## geomas

So, bin zurück von einem kleinen Teich. Hatte irgendwie ein gutes Gefühl heute.
Wollte eine kleine, relativ enge Angelstelle antesten, die ich bislang nie beangelt, sondern nur 2x beim Vorbeigehen registriert und mit der Kamera als Notizbuch dokumentiert hatte.

Zuletzt war ich dort bald nach Ostern (laut Erinnerung) und die Vegetation hat die Angelstelle in der Zwischenzeit nochmals enger gemacht.
Hab die Angelei wie üblich begonnen: wichtiges Kleinteil in die Brennesseln fallen lassen, nach erfolgreicher Suche Kescher montieren und ne Handvoll Micro-Pellets ins Wasser werfen.





Schön grün. Der kleine Busch bietet einem dürren Kerlchen wie mir Deckung. Links meine erste ABU Swingtip.

Ich hatte zwei Schwingspitzruten mit und ne zarte 12-Fuß-Avon mit der Trudex dran. 
Mit dieser Pin hab ich bislang ja nur Minis anlanden können.

Hab an der Swingtiprute ein festes Paternoster („geschnittene Schlaufe”) mit nem 12er B983 und zwei SSG-Schroten benutzt - als Köder kamen steinharte Pelzer-Pellets („Sushi” und „Halibut”) von 10mm zum Einsatz, befestigt mit Pelletband am Haken und mit etwas Knoblauch-Teig garniert.

Die Posenrute hab ich zunächst mit einem extrem sensiblen Glowtip-Antenna Waggler geangelt, hab dann schnell auf einen kürzeren vorbebleiten Waggler ummontiert, da die Angelstelle überraschend flach war (so 70-90cm). Auch hier 12er Kamasan B983 mit Pelletband und 10mm-Pellet + Garlic-Paste.

Während an der Oberfläche eine Menge Rotfedern nach Insekten schnappten und gierig an den testweise eins Wasser geworfenen Brotstücken zerrten, drehte ein Rotmilan ganz langsam Kreise über dem Teich; eine Ringelnatter schwimmte, schwommte, nein, schwamm erhobenen Hauptes über meine Angelstelle zu neuen Ufern. Links und rechts von mir fiepten Mäuse.

Es begann ein Fehlbiß-Festival erster Klasse - die Bisse an der Posenrute konnte ich alle nicht verwerten. Und an der Swingtip sah es nicht besser aus.
Hatte dennoch ein gutes Gefühl und hab nichts verändert, sondern trotzig weitergeangelt.

Dann endlich ein kerniger Biß an der alten ABU Legerlite, die Schwingspitze wandert in die Horizontale, ja, der Haken sitzt! 
Ein Karpfen wäre erstmal sauschnell angezogen, der Fisch am anderen Ende der Schnur hatte ne Menge Power, es fehlte aber die typische Karpfen-Flucht.
In die Büsche links, über die Wagglermontage in die Büsche rechts, na super, die Posenmontage hat der Fisch akkurat eingefangen und jetzt weiß ich auch, wie sich die Knarre der Trudex im Drill anhören würde.

Dann, nach ner genzen Weile, konnte ich den dunklen Fisch in den dunklen neuen Kescher bugsieren (die Kescherfarbe hab ich als Nachteil empfunden) und auf die dunkle neue AbHACKmatte busgieren. Schöne, sehr dunkle Schleie von 48cm. Prima!

Hab dann die Montagen entwirrt und zunächst nur die Schwingspitzrute benutzt. Gab recht schnell einen Biß, auch dieser Fisch hing. Vermutlich ähnliches Kaliber, aber nach ein paar Sekunden saß der Fisch im Kraut und entledigte sich des Hakens.

Hab mich dann auf die Wagglerrute konzentriert, denn das gute Gefühl war immer noch da. 

Und tatsächlich, nach ein paar Fehlbissen hing dann ein Fisch. Die Rute krumm, Daumen auf der Pin - letztlich hab ich über die Aktion der Rute gedrillt und kaum mit dem Brems-Daumen. Auch hier gewaltige Blasenteppiche beim Drill. 
Keschern konnte ich dann meine erste Pin-Tinca. 52cm und damit PB für mich. Na also, die Trudex war vom Vorbesitzer nicht mit einem Fluch belegt worden.


Kurzes Fazit: die steinharten Pelzer-Pellets waren wieder mal ein Bringer, die Knoblauch-Paste ist bombig zur „Veredelung” von Pellets geeignet.
Bisher mein bester Angeltag im Wonnemonat Mai.


----------



## Jason

Petri @geomas zu den prächtigen Schleien. Das angeln mit der Pin hört sich hoch interessant an. Man hört aus den Bericht deine Freude raus. Sollte ich mir auch mal eine Pin antun? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke Jason! Zur Pin: ich benutze die Rolle ja nicht fachgerecht, sondern nur zum Nahdistanz-Angeln im Stillwasser.
Wenn Du neben dem Forellen-Flüßlein noch andere, eventuell minimal breitere Fließgewässer beangeln kannst, wäre ne Pin sicher interessant zum „Trotten”. 
@Minimax  kann Dir diesbezüglich sicher auf die Sprünge helfen (er ist wohl der routinierteste Trotter „an Board”).


----------



## Hering 58

geomas Petri zu den prächtigen Schleien.Schöner Bericht.


----------



## Jason

Eine Pin würde sich gut an meine Split Cane machen. Diese Kombination sieht man ja öfter. Und zum Trotten an unserem Flüsschen macht das bestimmt Laune. Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@geomas vielen Dank für diesen detaillierten und stimmungsvollen Bericht, und schön das Deine Trudex wieder zu Ehren geführt wurde. Ich werde Deine Politik auch mal auf meine Angelei übertragen: Manchmal sind nicht wir schuld, sondern die Fische können unsere sorgsamen Listen nicht begreifen. Da heissts trotzig durchhalten. Herzliches Petri nach Rostock!



jason 1 schrieb:


> + Sollte ich mir auch mal eine Pin antun?


Du musst sogar, immerhin bist Du der Ükel der hier gerade Splitcane-Studien betreibt!


----------



## geomas

^ Danke, Minimax! 

Seltsam, irgendwie hat mir der Knoblauch-Teig beim Angeln mehr Selbstvertrauen (manifestiert sich gelegentlich als Trotz) eingeflößt.
Das Zeugs haftet übrigens an Fingern, Kleidung und an Korkgriffen besser als am Haken. Hatte kurzzeitig ein kurzes Stückchen Wolle an ein Haar hinterm Haken gebunden und den Teig daran geknetet - kein Bringer. An den porösen Pellets haftete die Paste ganz gut.


----------



## Andal

Kleines Off Topic am Rande....

...es ist kurzweilig am Bahnhof zu wohnen. Eine Grazie, von geschätzten 120 kg auf einen knappen Meter sechzig, sturzbetrunken lallt gerade am Telefon wen voll, weil sie verlassen wurde. Es ist unglaublich, wie im Dunste des Alkoholes die Fertigkeit wächst, ordinäre Begriffe zu entwickeln. Leider kam jetzt der Vorortszug und sie entschwand.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Du musst sogar, immerhin bist Du der Ükel der hier gerade Splitcane-Studien betreibt!


Na gut, wenn du das sagst. Aber was ich nicht alles vor habe. Feedern, mit der Pin fischen. Man sollte halt nichts unversucht 
lassen. Das sind alles spannende Angelegenheiten. Ihr treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn. Angel ist doch geil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Danke, Minimax!
> 
> Seltsam, irgendwie hat mir der Knoblauch-Teig beim Angeln mehr Selbstvertrauen (manifestiert sich gelegentlich als Trotz) eingeflößt.


Ich kann deine Erfahrungen mit Knoblauch nur bestätigen. Der Stoff wirkt und er wirkt gut!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Leider kam jetzt der Vorortszug und sie entschwand.


Da hast du leider das Finale verpasst. Betrunkene Weibsen.... Schrecklich.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da hast du leider das Finale verpasst. Betrunkene Weibsen.... Schrecklich.



Total besoffene Frauen werden in ihrer Schrecklichkeit nur noch von besoffenen Kerlen übertroffen.
Nehmen sich beide nicht viel, _*man*_ erwartet von Frauen nur eben ein anständigeres Auftreten als von Kerlen.


----------



## geomas

Die Knoblauch-Paste wird demnächst mal den Fischis am Fluß nebenan präsentiert. 
Muß mir nur noch die Darreichungsform überlegen. Am blanken Haken hält der Teig nicht so super. 
Und die heute als Trägermaterial verwendeten Pellets sind etwas groß für die zu erwartenden Fischis.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Total besoffene Frauen werden in ihrer Schrecklichkeit nur noch von besoffenen Kerlen übertroffen.
> Nehmen sich beide nicht viel, _*man*_ erwartet von Frauen nur eben ein anständigeres Auftreten als von Kerlen.


Sehr weise ausgedrückt. da muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber ich habe da schon Sachen erlebt.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Total besoffene Frauen werden in ihrer Schrecklichkeit nur noch von besoffenen Kerlen übertroffen.
> Nehmen sich beide nicht viel, _*man*_ erwartet von Frauen nur eben ein anständigeres Auftreten als von Kerlen.


Sie sind alle unausstehlich!



geomas schrieb:


> Die Knoblauch-Paste wird demnächst mal den Fischis am Fluß nebenan präsentiert.
> Muß mir nur noch die Darreichungsform überlegen. Am blanken Haken hält der Teig nicht so super.
> Und die heute als Trägermaterial verwendeten Pellets sind etwas groß für die zu erwartenden Fischis.


Reibe doch die Paste auf das Angelbrot und dann als Flocke an dem Haken. Mit Lewwerworscht geht es auch gut.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Erfahrungen mit Knoblauch nur bestätigen. Der Stoff wirkt und er wirkt gut!






Könnte unsere Hymne werden


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ein herzliches Petri zur gestrigen „Beute“ und Danke für den schönen Bericht. 
In Zeiten, als ich noch häufiger dschiggte, habe ich die Gummis gerne in zerdrückten Knoblauch eingelegt. Das Ergebnis war sehr gut, die nach dem Aufziehen der Köder stinkenden Hände kamen dagegen nicht so gut.
@jason 1: viel Freude und dicke Fische am Großen Baggersee!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax @geomas 
Danke für die sehr schönen Berichte, finds immer schön die zu lesen.

@jason 1 
Ich würde mal einen Köfi mit auslegen, die Kiesgrube schreit förmlich nach Zander...vorrausgesetzt es sind welche drin.
Bezüglich des Browning Futters:
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich das Futter noch gefischt, bezogen hatte ich es damlas zum Teil von einem Team Angler. Als Browning die Mühle gewechselt hat wurden die Mischungen teuerer und ich glaube es ewar auch nicht mehr ganz das selbe. Anfangs hab ich die 1kg Packung für 3,20 bekommen und jetzt kostet es bei uns schon 4,50-5,00€  Gefischt hab ich sehr häufig eine Mischung aus No.1 und Etang. Das Tench soll auch ganz gut sein, eine Schleie habich damit aber nie gefallen. DIe Hände waren nach dem Anmischen auch immer richtig Schwarz und erst das schwarze hinter den Fingernägeln......war ned so toll.
Zusammengefasst gesagt ist es kein schlechtes Futter nur mir einfach zu teuer geworden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und besonders @geomas zur fetten Schleie.


----------



## hanzz

Von mir auch ein Petri zu den tollen Fischen und die schmucken Berichte dazu.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mal eine Frag an unsere Experten, für was braucht man dieses Multi Tech Hair ?
Wird das rein nur fürs Haar verwendet, weil mit 1kg Tragkraft kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mal eine Frag an unsere Experten, für was braucht man dieses Multi Tech Hair ?
> Wird das rein nur fürs Haar verwendet, weil mit 1kg Tragkraft kommt man nicht weit.


Nur um das Haar zu binden ... und so wie die Tüten aussehen, auch schon das eine, oder andere Jahrzehnt alt.


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> weil mit 1kg Tragkraft kommt man nicht weit.


https://www.ebay.de/itm/5-Spulen-Da...802870?hash=item340b3c55b6:g:19EAAOSwoylcMwng

Am Anfang nahm man ja wirklich Pferdehaar, um den Köder an den Haken zu binden. Deshalb waren die ersten Kunsthaarmaterialien auch nur Hauchdünn ( 1 kg Tragkraft).
Heute dagegen wird das Haar ja teilweise mit steifen und dicken Schnüren gebunden, da so die Ausspuckgefahr kleiner sein soll. Den Haken zieht der Köder ebenso mit einer 1kg Haar-Schnur in den Schlund wie mit einer 15kg.

Mein letzter Karpfen biss auf ein Stör-Waller Rig und das Haar war 0,5mm dick bei 50kg Tragkraft.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn du das sagst. Aber was ich nicht alles vor habe. Feedern, mit der Pin fischen. Man sollte halt nichts unversucht
> lassen. Das sind alles spannende Angelegenheiten. Ihr treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn. Angel ist doch geil.



Der Ükel ist eben Segen und Fluch zugleich und du hast grade den Fluch entdeckt: Man will haben, probieren, experimentieren, und zwar deutlich mehr, als man überhaupt Zeit hat. 


Petri zu den Schleien Goerg, und danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht!


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, bin zurück von einem kleinen Teich. Hatte irgendwie ein gutes Gefühl heute.
> Wollte eine kleine, relativ enge Angelstelle antesten, die ich bislang nie beangelt, sondern nur 2x beim Vorbeigehen registriert und mit der Kamera als Notizbuch dokumentiert hatte.
> 
> Zuletzt war ich dort bald nach Ostern (laut Erinnerung) und die Vegetation hat die Angelstelle in der Zwischenzeit nochmals enger gemacht.
> Hab die Angelei wie üblich begonnen: wichtiges Kleinteil in die Brennesseln fallen lassen, nach erfolgreicher Suche Kescher montieren und ne Handvoll Micro-Pellets ins Wasser werfen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön grün. Der kleine Busch bietet einem dürren Kerlchen wie mir Deckung. Links meine erste ABU Swingtip.
> 
> Ich hatte zwei Schwingspitzruten mit und ne zarte 12-Fuß-Avon mit der Trudex dran.
> Mit dieser Pin hab ich bislang ja nur Minis anlanden können.
> 
> Hab an der Swingtiprute ein festes Paternoster („geschnittene Schlaufe”) mit nem 12er B983 und zwei SSG-Schroten benutzt - als Köder kamen steinharte Pelzer-Pellets („Sushi” und „Halibut”) von 10mm zum Einsatz, befestigt mit Pelletband am Haken und mit etwas Knoblauch-Teig garniert.
> 
> Die Posenrute hab ich zunächst mit einem extrem sensiblen Glowtip-Antenna Waggler geangelt, hab dann schnell auf einen kürzeren vorbebleiten Waggler ummontiert, da die Angelstelle überraschend flach war (so 70-90cm). Auch hier 12er Kamasan B983 mit Pelletband und 10mm-Pellet + Garlic-Paste.
> 
> Während an der Oberfläche eine Menge Rotfedern nach Insekten schnappten und gierig an den testweise eins Wasser geworfenen Brotstücken zerrten, drehte ein Rotmilan ganz langsam Kreise über dem Teich; eine Ringelnatter schwimmte, schwommte, nein, schwamm erhobenen Hauptes über meine Angelstelle zu neuen Ufern. Links und rechts von mir fiepten Mäuse.
> 
> Es begann ein Fehlbiß-Festival erster Klasse - die Bisse an der Posenrute konnte ich alle nicht verwerten. Und an der Swingtip sah es nicht besser aus.
> Hatte dennoch ein gutes Gefühl und hab nichts verändert, sondern trotzig weitergeangelt.
> 
> Dann endlich ein kerniger Biß an der alten ABU Legerlite, die Schwingspitze wandert in die Horizontale, ja, der Haken sitzt!
> Ein Karpfen wäre erstmal sauschnell angezogen, der Fisch am anderen Ende der Schnur hatte ne Menge Power, es fehlte aber die typische Karpfen-Flucht.
> In die Büsche links, über die Wagglermontage in die Büsche rechts, na super, die Posenmontage hat der Fisch akkurat eingefangen und jetzt weiß ich auch, wie sich die Knarre der Trudex im Drill anhören würde.
> 
> Dann, nach ner genzen Weile, konnte ich den dunklen Fisch in den dunklen neuen Kescher bugsieren (die Kescherfarbe hab ich als Nachteil empfunden) und auf die dunkle neue AbHACKmatte busgieren. Schöne, sehr dunkle Schleie von 48cm. Prima!
> 
> Hab dann die Montagen entwirrt und zunächst nur die Schwingspitzrute benutzt. Gab recht schnell einen Biß, auch dieser Fisch hing. Vermutlich ähnliches Kaliber, aber nach ein paar Sekunden saß der Fisch im Kraut und entledigte sich des Hakens.
> 
> Hab mich dann auf die Wagglerrute konzentriert, denn das gute Gefühl war immer noch da.
> 
> Und tatsächlich, nach ein paar Fehlbissen hing dann ein Fisch. Die Rute krumm, Daumen auf der Pin - letztlich hab ich über die Aktion der Rute gedrillt und kaum mit dem Brems-Daumen. Auch hier gewaltige Blasenteppiche beim Drill.
> Keschern konnte ich dann meine erste Pin-Tinca. 52cm und damit PB für mich. Na also, die Trudex war vom Vorbesitzer nicht mit einem Fluch belegt worden.
> 
> 
> Kurzes Fazit: die steinharten Pelzer-Pellets waren wieder mal ein Bringer, die Knoblauch-Paste ist bombig zur „Veredelung” von Pellets geeignet.
> Bisher mein bester Angeltag im Wonnemonat Mai.



Na denn mal ein dickes Petri zur schönen Tinka..


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : Viel Erfolg am Baggersee - der sieht auf Deinen Fotos fast mediterran aus mit blauem Himmel, rotem Boden...
Als großer Freund der ufernahes Angelei würd ich mir die Stellen an den Büschen genau ansehen.
Zum Browning-Futter kann ich nix sinnvolles betragen.


----------



## geomas

@ alle - danke für die Petris!
Wenn nix dazwischenkommt gehts heute Nachmittag noch mal los.
Ein kleines Häuflein „Snack-Salami” schreit nach einer Behandlung mit Garlic-Paste und anschließendem Tauchgang.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Viel Erfolg am Baggersee - der sieht auf Deinen Fotos fast mediterran aus mit blauem Himmel, rotem Boden...
> Als großer Freund der ufernahes Angelei würd ich mir die Stellen an den Büschen genau ansehen.
> Zum Browning-Futter kann ich nix sinnvolles betragen.


Wie gesagt, die Bilder sind vom letzten Jahr. Da war es auch sehr mediterran heiß. 
@dawurzelsepp Zander wurden vor Jahren besetzt. Werden immer gute gefangen. Barsch und Hecht geht auch gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Viel Erfolg am Baggersee - der sieht auf Deinen Fotos fast mediterran aus mit blauem Himmel, rotem Boden...
> Als großer Freund der ufernahes Angelei würd ich mir die Stellen an den Büschen genau ansehen.
> Zum Browning-Futter kann ich nix sinnvolles betragen.


Jau. Erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Ebro und den Caspe See. Sieht vielversprechend aus. Da möchte man eigentlich sofort hin. Viel Erfolg und reichlich Fische.


----------



## Minimax

Viel Erfolg allen die ans Wasser kommen- nach einer abendlichen Cityschneiderei gestern muss ich heute heftig reinhauen (und nebenbei im Board spammen), und mit Glück kann ich morgen kurz raus, dann aber in die schöne Natur.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich befinde mich mit Blick auf Grundfuttermischungen gerade in einem Umdenkprozess. Ich habe auch viele Sorten ausprobiert, keine nenneswerten Unterschiede bei der Fängigkeit festgestellt. Aktuell fische ich in kleinen Flüssen überwiegend mit geschreddertem Toastbrot und fange nicht nur genauso gut, sondern gefühlt besser. Ich führe das Mal auf die auffälligere "Wolke" im Wasser zurück. Das schöne daran: ein 69 Cent Toast substituiert eine deutlich teurere Kilo-Tüte Grundfutter. Ob das auch in größeren Flüssen funktioniert, muss ich erst noch ausprobieren.


----------



## geomas

^ dem geschredderten Sandwichbrot setze ich gerne Micro-Pellets zu (früher konservierten Hanf) - in der Hoffnung, daß, sobald die optisch und geschmacklich reizende Futterwolke verschwunden ist, die Pellets/die Hanfkörner die Fische am Platz halten mögen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Danke für die Auskunft @Hecht100+ 
Die Verwendung müsste dann wahrscheinlich in die 90er Jahre zurück liegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich habe auch viele Sorten ausprobiert, keine nenneswerten Unterschiede bei der Fängigkeit festgestellt. Aktuell fische ich in kleinen Flüssen überwiegend mit geschreddertem Toastbrot und fange nicht nur genauso gut, sondern gefühlt besser. Ich führe das Mal auf die auffälligere "Wolke" im Wasser zurück. Das schöne daran: ein 69 Cent Toast substituiert eine deutlich teurere Kilo-Tüte Grundfutter.


Es lockt auf jeden Fall, und dazu ist's günstig, sozusagen auch die Schottenfische kommen! 

Mit "Brotaufstrich" ala Knoblauch, Nutella  oder diversen feinen aber kleinen Zutaten kann man ja die Würze reingeben, außerdem sättigt das Weißbrot auch nicht so sehr.
Manchmal (früher) habe ich viel genommen, ein 10L Eimer voll kontinuerlich verteilt (ist noch bezahlbar) bleibt nicht unbemerkt, schön wenn man alle Fische am Platz hatte beim Vereinswettangeln.


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Verwendung müsste dann wahrscheinlich in die 90er Jahre zurück liegen.



Wann es in England begann, der Zeitpunkt könnte stimmen. Ich persönlich meine, das ich ab ca. 2000 so angefangen habe zu Angeln. Will mich aber nicht auf plus-minus 2 Jahre festlegen. Ich weiß nur noch, das bei den ersten Versuchen jeweils nur jeder dritte Köder am Haken festgehangen hat.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax : Soll ich Dir eine TOP Avonpose schicken damit Du wieder eine Vorlage hast? Ich werde die morgen in die Post geben, kann nicht mit ansehen wie Du leidest.



Untersteh Dich, Mein Lieber,
Jegliche Zusendung in der Richtung wird umgehend retourniert, allerdings um eine weitere Neubauavon ergänzt, diesmal noch schlampiger gebaut. Wenn die Herren Drennan, Middy und Harrell so an den Kundenbedürfnissen vorbeiproduzieren, dann müssen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn der Markt mit instabilen Billigprodukten geflutet wird...


----------



## MS aus G

Herzlichen Dank für die Lorbeeren!

Ein dickes Petri an @geomas!!!

Und es gibt wieder was zu berichten!

Gestern bin ich in "meine" lang/lang Buhne vom Ükel-WE um mal zu schauen, ob bei dem höheren Wasserstand was geht!

Es wurde eine "Biss-Orgie" nach dem Dunkelwerden!!! Leider meistens mit dem besseren Ausgang für die Fischis!!! 

Angefangen, wie die letzten Male auch mit einem "gefräßigen" Gründling, der auch vor einem Dendro mit Maden nicht zurückschreckt!!!






Dann so ab viertel vor elf ging es los! Ein Gebimmel nach dem anderen, aber nicht wollte hängen bleiben! Mikro-Aale? Keine Ahnung, ruckelte richtig in den Ruten, aber...!
Dann oh Wunder hing doch mal ein Fischi, naja ein Aal war das aber nicht, nöö eine Barbe von knapp 40cm fand auch hier Gefallen am Gründling-Köder!






Auch die Rute mit Tauwurm pur kam langsam in Fahrt, aber leider auch das gleiche Spiel, nichts wollte hängen bleiben!

Dann kurz nach Mitternacht konnte ich doch noch 2 Aale fangen mit etwa 45cm! Naja, so klein waren sie ja doch nicht, aber beide auch nur ganz knapp gehakt!





So war ein toller Abend natürlich wieder viel zu schnell vorbei und Aufgrund des Feiertages, war es das wohl auch schon für diese Woche mit Angeln!!!

Allen die über das lange WE ans Wasser kommen wünsche ich schonmal ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

@MS aus G Donnerwetter, alter Weserdompteur! Herzliches Petri nach G,
Hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wann es in England begann, der Zeitpunkt könnte stimmen. Ich persönlich meine, das ich ab ca. 2000 so angefangen habe zu Angeln. Will mich aber nicht auf plus-minus 2 Jahre festlegen. Ich weiß nur noch, das bei den ersten Versuchen jeweils nur jeder dritte Köder am Haken festgehangen hat.



Ich hab 94 zum Fischen angefangen und da ging das ganze langsam los. Zur damaligen Zeit war ich auch noch auf der Gegnerseite und hab die Boiliesachen noch ignoriert. Mittlerweile respektiere ich dieses Fischen mit Boilies und hab auch angefangen mich mit der Sache zu beschäftigen. Mit Boilies kann ich mich zwar nicht so anfreunden aber dafür mit Partikel wie Kichererbsen und Mais. 
Das mit der extra Schnur fürs Haar war mir natürlich neu, darum auch meine Frage.
Damals in der Anfangszeit kann ich mich auch noch daran erinnern das noch mit Trapezbleien gefischt wurde.....macht ja heutzutage auch fast keiner mehr. 
Wenn ich jetzt so zurückblicke war es doch eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt so zurückblicke war es doch eine schöne Zeit.



Das kann, glaube ich, jeder über seine Angelanfänge sagen.
Als ich '82 etwa damit anfing gab es kaum recht brauchbares Material - ganz weit weg vom heutigen Stand aber der Spaß an der Sache mindestens ebenso groß)oder vielleicht noch größer).

Ich wäre mit dem schweren Glasfaser-Mastbaum fast vorüber gekippt aber irgendwie hab ich damit Fische rausgewuchtet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@MS aus G: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri. Ist ja wohl ein sehr unterhaltsamer Abend gewesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Upsss....fast vergessen.

Petri Heil, Mario und allen anderen Fängern natürlich auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

@MS aus G herzliches Petri, wo hattest du die guten Aale denn versteckt?! Wobei gut... nu ja, sagen wir bessere Aale ('besser'steigert nicht in jedem Falle 'gut')
Und petri an alle anderen Angler

Meine Herren, ich brauche eure Hilfe.
@Minimax rief mich gestern Abend, mehrfach, an, um mich für das Angeln mit Centrepin und Avonrute zu geißeln - man könne nicht richtig menden und die Pose kontrollieren und überhaupt sei eine 1,5lbs avon eher was zum Wallerfischen - leugnen Zwecklos, lieber Mini, ich habe ein pornographisches Gedächtnis!
Demoralisiert und traurig habe ich mich aufgemacht, bei  ebay eine Rute zu finden, die womöglich die Gnade des harschen Ükelmeisters der Centrepin findet um wieder in Frieden schlafen zu können.

Ich habe drei Modelle in der engeren Auswahl:
- https://www.ebay.de/itm/VAN-DEN-EYN...igh-Carbon-Matchrute-3-90m-200g-/183200266342
Bekannte Futtermarke und die Niederländer sind bekannt für die Friedfischerei
- https://www.ebay.de/itm/BROWNING-14...m-20g-Matchrute-by-TACKLE-DEALS-/142902778267
Mit browning macht man nur selten was falsch
- https://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-Cresta...hrute-Posenrute-by-TACKLE-DEALS-/142900336153

Welche davon sollte ich wieso nehmen bzw. was für Ruten könnt ihr empfehlen im Rahmen bis 75 €?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Browning oder die VDE!
Die Cresta ist extrem schwer im Gegensatz zu den beiden.

Was für Spezifikationen muss die Rute haben?


----------



## Kochtopf

Sie muss @Minimax ens Zorn verrauchen lassen und die schnurklasse "Elbenhaar" haben. Gesucht wird eine mehr oder weniger klassische Matche bzw leichte Posenrute ab 3,90 da ich vor allem trotten gehen möchte ist das Gewicht nicht uninteressant, gerne vollkork.

Wenn du in der Preidklasse ne anständige 7m Bolo kennst wäre ich auch interessiert


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf, du tust mir bitter unrecht lieber Freund. Ich habe natürlich eine Empfehlung, aber ließ doch nochmal Wilsons Empfehlung zu trottingruten in seiner Bibel nach: Snappy soll sie sein, und nicht unter 13ft. Der Rest ist einfach ein Tausch von Gewicht gegen Geld. Später mehr


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Preidklasse ne anständige 7m Bolo kennst wäre ich auch interessiert



Da gibts noch nix Vernünftiges in NEU.
Ne superleichte neuwertige 5m Maver Jurassic Bolo kann ich dir dafür vermachen. 

Ne 12ft. Rute 3tlg.hätte ich empfehlen können.
Bei 13ft. bin ich raus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf, du tust mir bitter unrecht lieber Freund. Ich habe natürlich eine Empfehlung, aber ließ doch nochmal Wilsons Empfehlung zu trottingruten in seiner Bibel nach: Snappy soll sie sein, und nicht unter 13ft. Der Rest ist einfach ein Tausch von Gewicht gegen Geld. Später mehr


Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirr mich nicht mit Tatsachen! Erst verführst du mich zur avon und dann reicht sie doch nicht - man könnte meinen du hast einem Vertrag mit der geldsammelnden Tackleindustrie.

Back to serious:
Tatsächlich frage ich mich, ab und an, ob SJ mit 12' nicht noch hübscher wäre, andererseits ist sie mit 11' die innig geliebte Mischung aus filigran und handlich


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da gibts noch nix Vernünftiges in NEU.
> Ne superleichte neuwertige 5m Maver Jurassic Bolo kann ich dir dafür vermachen.
> 
> Ne 12ft. Rute 3tlg.hätte ich empfehlen können.
> Bei 13ft. bin ich raus.


Bei 5m kann ich auch ne Matche nehmen, das hilft mir nicht aber danke


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei 5m kann ich auch ne Matche nehmen, das hilft mir nicht aber danke



Immerhin ein Meter mehr um die Pose in der Strömung zu halten und auch noch leichter als die anderen.
Was meinst du womit ich in der Strömung Döbel und all die anderen fange? Doch nicht mit ner Matchrute!
Die ist was fürn See oder maximal für schmale Bäche.

Am richtigen Fluss nimmt man ne Bolo um die Pose weiter draußen zu halten und die Schnur vernünftig menden zu können.
Geht allemal besser als mit kurzen Ruten!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immerhin ein Meter mehr um die Pose in der Strömung zu halten und auch noch leichter als die anderen.
> Was meinst du womit ich in der Strömung Döbel und all die anderen fange? Doch nicht mit ner Matchrute!
> Die ist was fürn See oder maximal für schmale Bäche.
> 
> Am richtigen Fluss nimmt man ne Bolo um die Pose weiter draußen zu halten und die Schnur vernünftig menden zu können.
> Geht allemal besser als mit kurzen Ruten!


Ist mir schon klar aber mir waren 6m Bolo an der Fulle zu kurz, deswegen macht 5m keinen Sinn für mich, für relativ ufernah tut es ne Matche (Plus Vorteile am tümpel)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> für relativ ufernah tut es ne Matche




Is recht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also mit der Browning machst Du zumindest nicht falsch. Und wenn Du Dich für VDE entscheidest, bitte ich um einen ausführlichen Testbericht, ich kenne die Stöckchen nämlich nicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also mit der Browning machst Du zumindest nicht falsch. Und wenn Du Dich für VDE entscheidest, bitte ich um einen ausführlichen Testbericht, ich kenne die Stöckchen nämlich nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Oje, da hab ich was angerichtet! Aber nochmal: Ans decent Match will do (aber bitte mit  Spitzenakton und Stepped up)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Also mit der Browning machst Du zumindest nicht falsch. Und wenn Du Dich für VDE entscheidest, bitte ich um einen ausführlichen Testbericht, ich kenne die Stöckchen nämlich nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hab 94 zum Fischen angefangen und da ging das ganze langsam los. Zur damaligen Zeit war ich auch noch auf der Gegnerseite und hab die Boiliesachen noch ignoriert. .



In einem F&F Sonderheft  "Karpfen-Extra" steht in einem Artikel: _*Im Jahr 1985 kommentierte unser Vereinsblatt einen Fang mit folgenden Worten: Dieser Karpfen wurde auf einen der geheimnisvollen Boilies gefangen.*_
Bis es dann aber überall bekannt war, sind sicher noch einige Jahre ins Land gegangen. Und man hat sich schwer getan, von Teig, Brot und Kartoffeln auf diese Kugeln umzusteigen. Apropo Teig, angelt überhaupt noch jemand so auf Weißfische, oder ist der gute Weißbrotteig schon in Vergessenheit geraten?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sorry, Doppelpost.


Mindestens ein Trio wenn nicht sogar ein Quartett Wümme


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Weiß nicht wie das passieren konnte. Mein Zug zuckelt gerade von einem Funkloch ins nächste. Verzeiht mir!


----------



## Minimax

Ich denke @Professor Tinca s Vorschlag mit der Bolo hätte auch was für sich. Man muss -und das kann nur der Mann vor Ort- abhängig vom Gewässer - abwägen. Bis 13,14,15 sind Steckmatchen sicher die bessere Wahl. Aber ab 4,50-5,00 und darüber übernehmen die Bolos.
Wenn es aber explizit um das trotten mit der PIN am kleinen Fluss geht, muss man natürlich auch die handlichkeit, ja man muss sagen führigkeit in Betracht ziehen- man ist ja ständig am rummachen mit dem Stock. und natürlich auch Bäume Büsche, enge Stellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

PöttPött wird schon wissen was er da braucht.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und natürlich: Pintrotting ist nicht nur eine aktive Methode, sondern auch eine Robuste: mit kräftigen Posen, herzhafter Bebleiung (Dr. Redfin empfiehlt Stücke von Zimmermansnägeln! Edit: diskutabel wie ich finde) und Anschlägen über lange Distanz. No Country for Feinstoffliche Stickfloatstöckchen.


----------



## Andal

Kult....... wobei das Buch besser ist.


https://www.tvinfo.de/fernsehprogramm/1096678820-per-anhalter-durch-die-galaxis


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Kult....... wobei das Buch besser ist.
> 
> 
> https://www.tvinfo.de/fernsehprogramm/1096678820-per-anhalter-durch-die-galaxis


Stimmt, das Buch ist deutlich besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirr mich nicht mit Tatsachen! Erst verführst du mich zur avon und dann reicht sie doch nicht - man könnte meinen du hast einem Vertrag mit der geldsammelnden Tackleindustrie.



Mach einfach passend je Schiebebilder/Wechselaufkleber drauf, das kommt letztlich billiger!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Kult....... wobei das Buch besser ist.
> https://www.tvinfo.de/fernsehprogramm/1096678820-per-anhalter-durch-die-galaxis






Der erste echte Film von 1981 (BBC) ist aber deutlich besser, wenn auch da in Quali nicht so schön drauf.
Den habe ich 82/83 erstmals in einer ganzen Uni-FB-Filmnacht gesehen ...


----------



## Tobias85

Mario, wieder ein dickes Petri zur dicken Barbe!


----------



## Minimax

OhjungeOjunge,pluto!
die Datenbank ist ein Chaos, meine Wohnung ein Hürdenkauf aus Angelsachen, Wäsche und Socken, und die urlaubende Missus denkt, ich kümmere mich um ihre Strafzettelkorrespondenz.
Weit gefehlt, bis morgen sind die Avons fertig, und dann werden sie an leichter Schnur in See stechen, und ihre 2/1MadenCaster oder Tulipwürfel oder duftige Flocke oder sonstige verführerische Fracht hoffentlich bis ans Fischmaul transportieren... bei flirrenden Speichen, sanft reguliert durch den Daumen! Ach, hab ich Lust auf angeln!


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> urlaubende Missus denkt, ich kümmere mich um ihre Strafzettelkorrespondenz.


Verärgere sie nicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Weit gefehlt, bis morgen sind die Avons fertig, und dann werden sie an leichter Schnur in See stechen


Ich frage mich gerade, wie der Rest der Umgebung dann ausschaut? 

Jedenfalls Daumen drück für gute Fische!


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Verärgere sie nicht



Den Teufel werd ich tun, meine MamSahib ist die besteste und toleranteste von Allen. Ein Toast auf unsere lieben besseren Hälften, sie habens nicht leicht mit uns. Aber als kleine Mückenstichwaffe in unser aller Liebeskrieg:
Deutet doch mal an, euch für Modelleisenbahnen zu interessieren, last ein paar HO Dampflokkataloge rumliegen... Und Plötzlich ist der Himmel wieder offen. Die Damen finden angeln zwar etwas nervig, aber immerhin gibt's da Picknick und Natur, und auch mal ein Küsschen untern Holunderbusch oder sogar mal ein Fisch in der Pfanne... und nen blässlichen Grottenolm der über Miniaturtannen, Spurweiten oder Weichenschaltungen nachdenkt, das wollen sie dann doch nicht..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jepp, das is nicht mehr zeitgemäß, die Misere der miesen Neudeutschen Bahn tut ihr übrigens dazu.
Genauso wie die Briefmarkensammlung (oder andere alte gesammelte Relikte) ...

Mein Fisch für den Tisch erfährt zuhause größere Wertschätzung als der gekaufte  , von meinen beiden Fischschnabuliererinnen.
Mit Schleien, Döbeln, Brassen, Güstern tut man sich da schlechter stellen ...


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G Petri Mario und allen anderen Fängern natürlich auch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In einem F&F Sonderheft  "Karpfen-Extra" steht in einem Artikel: _*Im Jahr 1985 kommentierte unser Vereinsblatt einen Fang mit folgenden Worten: Dieser Karpfen wurde auf einen der geheimnisvollen Boilies gefangen.*_
> Bis es dann aber überall bekannt war, sind sicher noch einige Jahre ins Land gegangen. Und man hat sich schwer getan, von Teig, Brot und Kartoffeln auf diese Kugeln umzusteigen. Apropo Teig, angelt überhaupt noch jemand so auf Weißfische, oder ist der gute Weißbrotteig schon in Vergessenheit geraten?



Ja sicher Fische ich noch mit Teig, immer noch mit einer der besten Köder auf Karpfen.
Er ist leicht herzustellen und derGeschmack lässt sich selber einfach verändern.
Die Möglichkeiten  sind fast unbegrenzt, vom einfachen Semmelteig bis mehlteig bis hin zu verschiedenen Mehlen.
Meine größten Karpfen hab ich alle auf Teig gefangen. Die beiden Größten auf ca. 30er Kugeln.


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten  sind fast unbegrenzt, vom einfachen sammeltest bis mehlteig bis hin zu verschiedenen Mehlen.



Auf die Idee mit Mehlteig bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen, werde das demnächst aber sofort ausprobieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mehl, Wasser, Zucker war neben einfachem Ziwebackteig mein Standardteig zu DDR Zeiten und damit kann man alle Friedlichen fangen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich freu mir nen Keks  morgen Mittag geht's fürs WE an den Biggesee. Hab eben in meinem Kellerverlies (☠ Giftküche ) geschwurbelt und fluoreszierende Flüssig und Pulverdips gezaubert.... Geschmacksrichtungen Knobi, Ananas, Käse und Früchtemix   bin mal gespannt ob sie mir den erhofften Fangerfolg bringen


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> [...]
> Deutet doch mal an, euch für Modelleisenbahnen zu interessieren, last ein paar HO Dampflokkataloge rumliegen... Und Plötzlich ist der Himmel wieder offen. Die Damen finden angeln zwar etwas nervig, aber immerhin gibt's da Picknick und Natur, und auch mal ein Küsschen untern Holunderbusch oder sogar mal ein Fisch in der Pfanne... und nen blässlichen Grottenolm der über Miniaturtannen, Spurweiten oder Weichenschaltungen nachdenkt, das wollen sie dann doch nicht..


Oder für obskure Religionen, Autotuning oder 22 Männer gegen einen Ball. Man kann seine zeit wahrlich schlechter verbringen!
Und dreckig wird man überall ... Ob Jungfrauenblut, Motoröl, Erbrochenes oder Brassenschleim, duschen muss man sowieso.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Oder für obskure Religionen, Autotuning oder 22 Männer gegen einen Ball. Man kann seine zeit wahrlich schlechter verbringen!
> Und dreckig wird man überall ... Ob Jungfrauenblut, Motoröl, Erbrochenes oder Brassenschleim, duschen muss man sowieso.


Mein Vater sagt seiner Schwiegertochter immer: sei doch froh dass er nicht saufen geht oder den Weibern nachstellt


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber @MS aus G !


----------



## Kochtopf

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass meine Rutensuche dank eines geheimnisvollen Boardies ein Ende gefunden hat. Mehr dazu wenn sie (die Rute) hier bei mir angekommen ist und ich sie begrabbeln kann


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich freu mir nen Keks  morgen Mittag geht's fürs WE an den Biggesee. Hab eben in meinem Kellerverlies (☠ Giftküche ) geschwurbelt und fluoreszierende Flüssig und Pulverdips gezaubert.... Geschmacksrichtungen Knobi, Ananas, Käse und Früchtemix   bin mal gespannt ob sie mir den erhofften Fangerfolg bringen




sachtma Jungs, mag ketzerisch klingen, aber warum jagen wir eigentlcih den exotischeb Wunderköder, wenn Maden, Wurm, Teig entsprechend der Gesamten Ükel-Lore prima funktionieren? Also, abgesehen von l´art pour l´art- das ist natürlich ein Argument an sich...


----------



## geomas

Heute war ich wieder am Teich, der mir gestern die beiden schönen Tincas beschert hat.
Die leckere Snack-Salami sorgte zwar für einige Zupfer, aber nicht für einen herzhaft-knackigen Biß.
Die bewährten Suhsi-Pellets schienen eher den Geschmack der Fischis zu treffen, leider gab es nicht einen soliden Biß, immer nur Genibbel und Genuckel.
Landen konnte ich zwei bildschöne Rotfedern von 20cm addierter Kürze.
War trotzdem ein guter Angeltag; kann ja nicht jedes Mal so perfekt sein wie gestern.

Hab an dem Teich schon einige andere Stellen auf dem Kieker, die müssen aber noch etwas warten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> sachtma Jungs, mag ketzerisch klingen, aber warum jagen wir eigentlcih den exotischeb Wunderköder, wenn Maden, Wurm, Teig entsprechend der Gesamten Ükel-Lore prima funktionieren? Also, abgesehen von l´art pour l´art- das ist natürlich ein Argument an sich...


Naja, Mystique nutzt du sicher auch - und Gewürze und so weiter... ein Angler ist immer auch ein Spielkind

@geomas Petri Heil! Ich bewundere dich, du fängst wirklich konstant und das ohne Futterorgien. Ich finde deinen Minimalismus sehr elegant, ich selber bin eher der 3-Sherpa-Typ


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : ha! Deine Güster ist ja richtig proper! Schöner Fisch - herzliches Petri!


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja, Mystique nutzt du sicher auch - und Gewürze und so weiter... ein Angler ist immer auch ein Spielkind
> 
> @geomas Petri Heil! Ich bewundere dich, du fängst wirklich konstant und das ohne Futterorgien. Ich finde deinen Minimalismus sehr elegant, ich selber bin eher der 3-Sherpa-Typ



Danke. Nur bei meinen Entspannungs-Abend-Sessions am Fluß nebenan komm ich mit relativ wenig Gepäck aus, ansonsten schleppe ich gerne ne Menge Zeugs durch die schöne Mecklenburger Landschaft.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> War trotzdem ein guter Angeltag; kann ja nicht jedes Mal so perfekt sein wie gestern.


Petri zu deinen Rotfedern, Georg. Finde ich gut, dass du das so positiv siehst. Auch an kleinere Fischchen kann man sich erfreuen. Das Gesamterlebnis ist doch das schönste an der Sache.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

oohh, es wird ja immer geheimnisvoller hier, am Ende werden unsere Spässe fast ne Vorabendserie...


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Vater sagt seiner Schwiegertochter immer: sei doch froh dass er nicht saufen geht oder den Weibern nachstellt


Naja ... das schließt sich ja nicht grundsätzlich aus. Ich hab grade mal auf die schnelle ein halbes Kilo frische Tauwürmer gesammelt. Wenn die Leute wissen würden wieso mein rasen immer so schön kurz und gepflegt aussieht würden sie mich viel weniger dafür loben


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute wissen würden wieso mein rasen immer so schön kurz und gepflegt aussieht würden sie mich viel weniger dafür loben



Bisschen creepy, der Satz...


----------



## Jason

So, ich habe dann mal angefangen mein Gerödel für Donnerstag zu packen. 3 Ruten werden mitgenommen. Eine
Matchrute zum stippen, meine Cane kommt selbstverständlich auch mit und eine Raubfischrute die neben dem Futterplatz auslegt wird. Hecht und Zander gehören eigentlich auch zu meinen Beuteschema. Vielleicht geht da ja was.
Aber mein Hauptmerkmal gilt dem Friedfisch. Würmer, Maden und Mais ist schon besorgt, aber Brotteig wird ebenfalls im Gepäck sein. Jetzt werde ich meine Kiepe noch mit reichlich Nubsis vollstopfen. Hoffentlich vergesse ich nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ na dann viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spaß/Erholung am Wasser!


----------



## geomas

Cane + Pin:





Altmeister und Meister am Wasser
(Werbefilm, aber schön gemacht)

edit: wichtige Korrektur - Werbung fehlt gänzlich, so ich nicht was übersehen habe   (Bowlers Mütze zählt nicht)


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^ na dann viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spaß/Erholung am Wasser!


Vielen Dank Georg. Ein ganzer Tag für mich. Und das ohne schlechtes Gewissen. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Andal

Ich wage hier mal eine provokante These.

Bei aller Liebe zum Detail, Craftman's Ship und überhaupt. Es bleibt eine Angelrute aus Holz.






Ich bevorzuge da doch lieber moderne Materialien, zeitgemäße Fertigung und angle lieber "altbacken".


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> sachtma Jungs, mag ketzerisch klingen, aber warum jagen wir eigentlcih den exotischeb Wunderköder, wenn Maden, Wurm, Teig entsprechend der Gesamten Ükel-Lore prima funktionieren? Also, abgesehen von l´art pour l´art- das ist natürlich ein Argument an sich...


Naja, wenn ich eins hier im Ükel gelernt habe, ist es das wir Angler experimentierfreudig sind


----------



## Andal

Weil der Angler einen unstillbaren inneren Trieb hat, pausenlos etwas zu verbessern, was an und für sich schon wunderbar funktioniert?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also bei mir war es die Lektüre von Fred J. Taylors "Fishing for Tench" , die mich ans experimentieren gebracht hat. Was der inzwischen leider verstorbene Schleienmeister so alles angeködert hat  ist schon beeindruckend. Und ich finde es macht noch mehr Freude einen Fisch mit einem Köder zu überlisten, der nicht zur MMW-Range (Made, Mais, Wurm) gehört.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mag sein, des Anglers Anspruch zur Optimierung ist inhärent, quasi das bekannte Fischersche perpetuum mobile


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Cane + Pin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altmeister und Meister am Wasser
> (Werbefilm, aber schön gemacht)
> 
> edit: wichtige Korrektur - Werbung fehlt gänzlich, so ich nicht was übersehen habe   (Bowlers Mütze zählt nicht)


Mega Film - danke dafür


----------



## ulli1958m

_Das hier ist ja Andal`s Wohnstube _
....wollte mal eben auch hier kundtun das der junge Mann Geburtstag hat


----------



## Tikey0815

Na dann @Andal Alles gute !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na dann Glückwunsch @Andal  !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Wiegenfest, Glück, Gesundheit und viele dicke Fische am Band.


----------



## Jason

@Andal Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und vor allem viel Gesundheit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit zu Deinem Wiegenfest wünschen Dir

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

@Andal schnaps und dicke Weiber zu deinem Ehrentag


----------



## Minimax

@Andal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh Mann - hat man mal einige Tage etwas weniger Zeit hier vorbei zu schauen, kommt man mit dem lesen kaum nach...
Euch Allen jedenfalls ein ganz herzliches PETRI zu all den tollen Fängen und Berichten. Macht sehr viel Spaß euch zu lesen...
Letztes WE war ich mit einem Freund und Familie am Rhein zum "entspannungsangeln". War wegen 5m Pegel etwas schwierig nen angenehmen Platz zu finden.
Wir saßen dann zwischen überfluteten Bäumen unter ständiger Berieselung duch Blattlausausscheidungen....
Da Angeln nur Nebensache war, hatten wie Jungens jeder einen Stecken im Wasser und die Mädels, 4 an der Zahl, sonnten sich.
Plötzlich schnurrte meine Bremse, Anschlag und solider Wiederstand für 5 Sekunden - 8er Haken einfach aufgebogen...
5 Minuten später bei meinem Freund exakt dass gleiche Spiel.. .
Dann kam noch eine 25cm Nase und das wars für den Tag.
Am Sonntag stellte ich dann mit Erschrecken fest, das ich keine Maden mehr hatte und wohl mit Mais fischen müsste, was ich eigentlich nicht so gerne mache.
Aber OK - den Iridium Airlex Picker und einige Tellerbleie geschnappt und wieder ins überflutete Gestrüpp gereist...
Einige kg Futter verklappt, Rute Montiert und Strömung getestet - 120gr blieben sauber liegen....
Was dann kam, war schon etwas sonderbar: Erster Wurf - 25cm Nase. 2ter Wurf - 25cm Nase. 3.4..5..132er Wurf Nase... .
Ich habe Nasen gefangen wie noch nie zuvor. Wirklich JEDER Wurf ne Nase zwischen 25 und 30 cm.
Kein schlechter Tag...
OK - das der Bolide auf der Rückfahrt Turbolader, Ventilsteuerung und einige andere Kleinigkeiten vernichtet war jetzt nicht ganz so toll....

@ Sir Topf: Wenn Du noch ne Bolo suchst, schau dir mal die Trabucco Energhia Allround an. Die ist in 5m gerade noch bezahlbar, ab 6m wirds dann unschön,aber ein sehr geiler Stock. Und Stock beschreibts nich schlecht, denn die ist untenrum echt brettig. Persöhnlich mag ich es ja sehr, wenn die Rute ordentliche Reserven besitzt - wenn Du es lieber etwas weicher magst, gibt es die noch drei Klassen leichter. Die Allround macht bei 12cm Rotaugen nicht wirklich Freude.. .
Tolle Verarbeitung, perfekte Aktion und Ferderleicht.
Überhaupt bietet Trabucco bei den Bolos wahrscheinlich das beste Preis/Leistungs Verhältniß..

Euch Allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!


----------



## Andal

Danke, danke. Ich hab ja an dem Tag nur wenig Teilhabe gehabt. Den meisten Stress hatte damals meine Mutter. Ich war dann halt einfach irgendwann mal da-


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Andal - alles Liebe und Gute zu deinem Überleberertag..


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> @ Sir Topf: Wenn Du noch ne Bolo suchst, schau dir mal die Trabucco Energhia Allround an. Die ist in 5m gerade noch bezahlbar, ab 6m wirds dann unschön,aber ein sehr geiler Stock. Und Stock beschreibts nich schlecht, denn die ist untenrum echt brettig. Persöhnlich mag ich es ja sehr, wenn die Rute ordentliche Reserven besitzt - wenn Du es lieber etwas weicher magst, gibt es die noch drei Klassen leichter. Die Allround macht bei 12cm Rotaugen nicht wirklich Freude.. .
> Tolle Verarbeitung, perfekte Aktion und Ferderleicht.
> Überhaupt bietet Trabucco bei den Bolos wahrscheinlich das beste Preis/Leistungs Verhältniß..
> 
> Euch Allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!



Trabucco läßt sehr gute Ruten bauen,besonders die Energhia Bolos sind schon top. Aber wer vertreibt denn in Deutschland noch Trabucco?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher : Petri zum Nasenfestival!


----------



## phirania

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Andal....


----------



## Jason

@rhinefisher Petri zur Nasen Invasion


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Trabucco läßt sehr gute Ruten bauen,besonders die Energhia Bolos sind schon top. Aber wer vertreibt denn in Deutschland noch Trabucco?
> 
> Gruß Heinz




ÄÄHHH.....weiß ich auch nicht.. .
Ich kauf schonmal gerne im Urlaub...
Aber irgendwie kommt man da schon ran.. .

Vielen Dank für die Petris!


----------



## geomas

@Andal : herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag - ich wünsch Dir vor allem die Gesundheit, um viele schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen zu können (und ein paar schöen Abende am Stammtisch).


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher : danke für Deinen launig geschriebenen Bericht! Petri zur Nasen-Strecke und ich hoffe das beste für den Boliden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da doch lieber moderne Materialien, zeitgemäße Fertigung und angle lieber "altbacken".


Zum Angeln und Fische auf jeden Fall (!), der Unterschied zu modern ist einfach zu gewaltig. 
Aber zum posen und zeigen und fachsimpeln machen sich Oldies aus Bambus, Tonkin, Hex-Gesplisst, Glasfaser, Kevlarpowerummantelung usw. gar nicht schlecht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Na, dann mal ein dickes "Happy Birthday" an Andal!


----------



## nostradamus

hi andal,
alles gute und liebe und gesundheit


----------



## Hecht100+

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Andal....


----------



## Fattony

Alles Gute @Andal 

Kommts mir nur so vor, oder ist in den Foren zzt extremst viel wenig los? 

Gestern massivst abgeschneidert. (Nur so nebenbei)


----------



## hanzz

Meine herzlichen Glückwünsche zu Deinem Wiegenfest lieber Andal


----------



## Kochtopf

Fattony schrieb:


> Alles Gute @Andal
> 
> Kommts mir nur so vor, oder ist in den Foren zzt extremst viel wenig los?
> 
> Gestern massivst abgeschneidert. (Nur so nebenbei)


Vielleicht gehen die Leute angeln statt hier zu zetern  ich packe meinen Kram für heute Abend, denn da wird es keine sherpas für mich geben. Stuhl, futteral, eimer, mampftüte - das muss reichen


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir @Andal, natürlich noch alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! Vor allem viel Gesundheit, das ist das Wichtigste!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag @Andal! 

Danke für das Petri @geomas, ich dachte erst, es wäre die ersehnte Weserbarbe bei dem Druck, den die gemacht hatte. Die auch ein Petri zu deinen Rotfedern und @rhinefisher natürlich auch Petri zu dieser Ausnahme-Strecke


----------



## Hering 58

@Andal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag alles Gute und viel Petri.


----------



## Minimax

@Rhinefischer herzliches petri zum Nasenrasen, hört sich toll an!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehen die Leute angeln statt hier zu zetern  ich packe meinen Kram für heute Abend, denn da wird es keine sherpas für mich geben. Stuhl, futteral, eimer, mampftüte - das muss reichen


@Kochtopf :Was nimmste denn alles mit zum mampfen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf :Was nimmste denn alles mit zum mampfen?


4 Aventinus, eine Flasche Wasser, meine kleine blaue Metalldose, halbe stracke Ahle Worscht


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da ist ja für alle Genüsse gesorgt. Ahle Worscht ... bist wohl ein Freund regionaler Spezialitäten.Dann mal Petri für heute Abend.


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo,

ich bin zwar sonst nicht viel auf diesen Seiten unterwegs, aber Andal, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und dazu alles, was Du Dir wünschst.

Gruß und Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf

Nas'trovie genosse @rhinefisher! Tolle Strecke!



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da ist ja für alle Genüsse gesorgt. Ahle Worscht ... bist wohl ein Freund regionaler Spezialitäten.Dann mal Petri für heute Abend.


"Weggewerch, ahle Worscht un griene Soße  / bringen jeden kasseläner uff de stroße" sangen schon die großartigen Dark Vatter un sinne Kombo


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Weggewerch, ahle Worscht un griene Soße  / bringen jeden kasseläner uff de stroße"


Schmatz, herrliche Köstlichkeiten- also kochen könnt ihr!
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 4 Aventinus, eine Flasche Wasser, meine kleine blaue Metalldose, halbe stracke Ahle Worscht



Aventinus kenn ich gar nicht und mußte zunächst an *Aventus* denken (kannte den Namen aufgrund meiner Feeder-Ruten-Suche) und dachte „oha, gleich 4 davon!”. 

Petri heil für den Abend!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Aventinus kenn ich gar nicht und mußte zunächst an *Aventus* denken (kannte den Namen aufgrund meiner Feeder-Ruten-Suche) und dachte „oha, gleich 4 davon!”.
> 
> Petri heil für den Abend!


Ein (nebenbei ganz hervorragender) Winterweizenbock. Da ohne Sherpas dS Packmaß wichtig ist lohnt es sich zweifach: >8% Vol. sind viel Bier für wenig Gewicht
Danke für deine Wünsche, ich tu mein bestes


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> @Rhinefischer herzliches petri zum Nasenrasen, hört sich toll an!
> hg
> Minimax



Nasenrasen... das hat was..
War jetzt nicht so spannend wie es sich vielleicht anhört - man fängt halt eine Nase nach der Anderen.
Bei z.B. Hornhecht od. Makrele ist das schon aufregender...
Was allerdings ganz spannend für mich war; die 25er bissen fast sofort nach Einwurf, wohingegen es bei den 30ern immer 1-2Min. dauerte.
Deutet für mich auf eine gewisse Trägheit der großen und fetten Tiere - kenne ich ja von mir..


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Cane + Pin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altmeister und Meister am Wasser
> (Werbefilm, aber schön gemacht)
> 
> edit: wichtige Korrektur - Werbung fehlt gänzlich, so ich nicht was übersehen habe   (Bowlers Mütze zählt nicht)



Ich hab mir das Video grade angeschaut, über weite Strecken ist das ja reinste Poesie - danke fürs teilen, Georg!


----------



## Andal

Genau diese Gewässer sind es, wo man nur zwei, drei Schritte aus der "klutivierten Welt" in die Büsche tritt und in einer anderen, verzauberten Umgebung aufschlägt, losgelöst und nur noch ein Jünger des St. Petrus sein darf.


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf, wünsche dir viel Petri. Lass dir dein Bockbier schmecken. Wo geht es denn hin, wenn ich fragen darf. 
Ich mach 2 Stunden früher Feierabend. Will für morgen das Auto schon packen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nas'trovie genosse @rhinefisher! Tolle Strecke!
> 
> 
> "Weggewerch, ahle Worscht un griene Soße  / bringen jeden kasseläner uff de stroße" sangen schon die großartigen Dark Vatter un sinne Kombo


Alles Nordhessische Spezialitäten. Ein wahres Gedicht.


----------



## Andal

Die echte Ahle Woscht ist auch die einzige Wurstware, die man westlich von Frankfurt (als rein geographischer Begriff) noch bedenkenlos essen kann. Was das Rheinland bietet, spottet jeder Beschreibung, wenn man von den Knackern aus Pferdefleisch aus Neuwied mal absieht.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Genau diese Gewässer sind es, wo man nur zwei, drei Schritte aus der "klutivierten Welt" in die Büsche tritt und in einer anderen, verzauberten Umgebung aufschlägt, losgelöst und nur noch ein Jünger des St. Petrus sein darf.



Hab kürzlich den Hinweis bekommen, daß ein solches Gewässer in meiner Nähe zu finden ist. 
Ich war dort sogar schon (leider die französische Fahne schwenkend). 
Mir wurde zu sehr derbem Gerät geraten, sollen kräftige Karpfen dort drin sein und viele „Snags”.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Video grade angeschaut, über weite Strecken ist das ja reinste Poesie - danke fürs teilen, Georg!



Danke, ich hab das Video gestern in einem anderen Forum entdeckt. 
Sorry für die übereilte Vorverurteilung als „Werbefilm”. 
Wenn es nur mehr derartiger Werbung gäbe...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Hab kürzlich den Hinweis bekommen, daß ein solches Gewässer in meiner Nähe zu finden ist.
> Ich war dort sogar schon (leider die französische Fahne schwenkend).
> Mir wurde zu sehr derbem Gerät geraten, sollen kräftige Karpfen dort drin sein und viele „Snags”.


Ein ganz ausgeprägter Fluss dieser Art ist der Mittellauf des Po. Rundherum Zivilisation pur, aber sobald man den Deich überschreitet... und so was von voll von großen Friedfischen!



geomas schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab das Video gestern in einem anderen Forum entdeckt.
> Sorry für die übereilte Vorverurteilung als „Werbefilm”.
> Wenn es nur mehr derartiger Werbung gäbe...


Werbung für die Gelassenheit kann nie genug sein!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die echte Ahle Woscht ist auch die einzige Wurstware, die man westlich von Frankfurt (als rein geographischer Begriff) noch bedenkenlos essen kann. Was das Rheinland bietet, spottet jeder Beschreibung, wenn man von den Knackern aus Pferdefleisch aus Neuwied mal absieht.


Ich habe westlich von ffm keine ahle Worscht gesehen... aber das KaDeWe führt welche


----------



## Kochtopf

Zum Tage: Brot, Maden, Hühnerherz, Tauwurm, Käse, und dendro haben keinen Biss bekommen, Kumpel hat biss auf köfi versemmelt. Die Strömung ist brutal, ich habe ein Herz mit Sarah Jane direkt am Ufer und zwei Dendros irgendwo im Strom an der 3lbs Rute. Wünscht mir Glück


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum Tage: Brot, Maden, Hühnerherz, Tauwurm, Käse, und dendro haben keinen Biss bekommen, Kumpel hat biss auf köfi versemmelt. Die Strömung ist brutal, ich habe ein Herz mit Sarah Jane direkt am Ufer und zwei Dendros irgendwo im Strom an der 3lbs Rute. Wünscht mir Glück


Sollen Petrus und Fortuna bei dir sein.
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Xianeli

Ich drück dir die Daumen @Kochtopf 

Alles gute zum Geburtstag @Andal


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück! Zerr sie raus, die Flussmonster der Fulle.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum Tage: Brot, Maden, Hühnerherz, Tauwurm, Käse, und dendro haben keinen Biss bekommen, Kumpel hat biss auf köfi versemmelt. Die Strömung ist brutal, ich habe ein Herz mit Sarah Jane direkt am Ufer und zwei Dendros irgendwo im Strom an der 3lbs Rute. Wünscht mir Glück



Viel Glück, lieber Freund, 
Gute Jagd und Fette Beute, und Sahra Jane ist ohnehin die Königin der Herzen!
Herzlich,Dein
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Sahra Jane ist ohnehin die Königin der Herzen!


Das hast du aber sehr edel ausgedrückt. Ich persönlich kenne Sarah Jane noch nicht. War sie an der Diemel mit dabei?
Er hat sie mir zumindest nicht vorgestellt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

er versteckt die große Liebe immer so ein bischen vorsorglich ...  erst wenn ich auf wesentliche Teile fast draufzutreten drohte ...


----------



## Andal

Bringst du Ost und West durcheinander, oder ist die Woscht so eine kulturelle Kompiliziertheit in Hessen?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe westlich von ffm keine ahle Worscht gesehen... aber das KaDeWe führt welche[/QUOTEBringst du Ost und West durcheinander, oder ist die Woscht so eine kulturelle Kompiliziertheit in Hessen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bringst du Ost und West durcheinander, oder ist die Woscht so eine kulturelle Kompiliziertheit in Hessen?


Ahle wurscht ist einzig und allein echt aus Nordhessen, ist ähnlich aber gegensätzlich zu Kölsch- auch nur echt aus dem Kölner Raum


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, der Himmelfahrtstag hat mich in die Elbtalauen verschlagen.Begrüßt würde ich von einem  Biber, die ersten Güstern sind auch schon gefangen! Und der ganze Tag liegt noch vor mir. Herrlich!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Wuemme!

Ich wohn 2 km vom lokalen Vatertags-Party-Hotspot entfernt und werde mich daher hüten, vor 20h auch nur einen Schritt in die Nähe meiner Gewässer zu setzen. Und selbst danach nur unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## Minimax

Oje, Jungs, und ich bin wie Jungfrau zum Kinde zu einer totalen Newbie-Anglerin gekommen in Gestalt meiner zwar felderfahrenen aber etwas erbsenprinzessingen Arbeitskollegin. Heut nachmittag hol ich sie ab, jetzt muss ich mir aber Gedanken machen für ein einfaches Gewässer, an dem ich Sie zu einer Plötze oder zwei führen kann. Schätze, ich drück ihr ne Avon mit ner netten Posenmontage in die Hand. Wird mir die Sache zu bunt, geh ich ins Gebüsch, raschel und pubse ein bisschen und behaupte, Wildschweine sind in der Nähe...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier hört man sie in der Ferne grölen. Aber mein Spot liegt so abgelegen, da ist nichts zu befürchten. Allen anderen am Wasser viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Tobias85

Oh Mini, was für eine verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe. Wären das ihre allerersten Fische oder hat sie schonmal gefangen? In jedem Fall wünsche ich viel Erfolg und ein glückliches Händchen bei der Gewässerwahl!



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hier hört man sie in der Ferne grölen.



Hier ziehen sie direkt durch die Straßen und natürlich am kompletten Kanal lang. Wobei es möglicherweise erfolgversprechend sein könnte, nach dem ganzen Trubel am Wasser heute Abend nochmal einen Ansitz zu wagen...mal schauen.


----------



## geomas

Petri Wümme und natürlich ein glückliches Händchen Dir, Minimax, mit der Kollegin!

Die übelsten Herrentagsfeierer sind hier hoffentlich schon platt.
Ich geh mal ohne Angel zum Fluß nebenan, Lage sondieren.
Hab Lust auf Schwingspitzelei am Fluß. Mal sehen, das Wetter ist nicht so bombig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax, Good Luck! 
Du musst dir aber genau im klaren sein, wenn du gerne ganz alleine lange am Wasser bist, dass solch Anhänger nicht immer dabei sein dürfen ... also Vorsicht mit dem "Anfüttern".
Oder anders herum.

Ich drück allen Angelnden die Daumen für schöne und spaßbringende aufregende Fische  , ich hab heute sehr lange ausgeschlafen und werde wohl ob des hier wieder klammen Wetters mit sofortiger Tendenz bei Sonne zu feucht schwül lieber noch rüsten ...


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Minimax, Good Luck!
> Du musst dir aber genau im klaren sein, wenn du gerne ganz alleine lange am Wasser bist, dass solch Anhänger nicht immer dabei sein dürfen



Thank your, good Sir! Sozialtaktische Erwägungen sind nicht mein so mein Stil, es ist Freundespflicht in schwerer Stunde.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ahle wurscht ist einzig und allein echt aus Nordhessen, ist ähnlich aber gegensätzlich zu Kölsch- auch nur echt aus dem Kölner Raum


Der Vergleich hinkt. Ahle Woscht ist auch noch essbar, wenn sie aus dem Westerwald kommt. Kölsch ist der Beweis dafür, dass man Wasser verdünnen kann!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Kölsch ist der Beweis dafür, dass man Wasser verdünnen kann!



Als Westfale würd ich den Ball natürlich aufnehmen, und an die Kölner Vorliebe für vertrocknete Käsebrötchen, tückisch getarnt als Geflügel, erinnern. Die muss man dann nämlich mit der dünnen Lorke runterspülen. Und überhaupt, Willi Millowitsch und so. 
Andrerseits: Miesmuschel rheinische Acht sind ein Hochgenuss, die wiegen für mich die Ganze Bierkatastrophe auf.


----------



## Andal

Also ich bin ja in Germanien schon gut rumgekommen, aber so öde wie im Rheinland ist die Küche in der ganzen Republik nicht. Ausnahme vielleicht der Sauerbraten, wenn er aus privater Hand und nicht unbedingt nur mit zerkochten Salzkartoffeln gereicht wird.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> aber so öde wie im Rheinland ist die Küche in der ganzen Republik nicht.



Obwohl es hier in meinem Sandwüstenexil herrlich deftige regionale  Spezialitäten geben könnte -man schaue in alte Kochbücher- führen in den netten, adretten beschaulichen Landgaststätten hier (oft sogar mit altem Lindenbaum) Würzfleisch, Soljanka und die Substanz aus Bautzen ein schreckliches Regiment... dabei sind die Wirte Freundlich und messen christlich,  die Kellnerinnen sind drall und lustig, und die Lokale gepflegt und einladend. Lediglich an der Karte haperts.


----------



## Andal

Die Wirte klatschen halt das auf den Teller, was das Volk begehrt. Da lobe ich mir Österreich und da vor allem die östlichen Bundesländer. Zwar nicht immer preiswert, aber sehr regional und vor allem gut.


----------



## Andal

Und man hat es ja bei @MS aus G gesehen. Selbst ein wirklich unregionales Mahl, wie Schnitzel mit Pommfritz und Salat kann man so reichen, dass es wirklich gut schmeckt. Vom kolossalen Mettigel mal ganz abgesehen. Denn ein Leben ohne Mett ist wohl möglich - in des sinnlos!


----------



## Minimax

Hach das wäre mein Traum, so recht, nach Waltonscher Sitte und Ükelmanier:
 "Ooooh, ihr Herren, wie war die Fischwaid (miederächzend)?"
"Bringt Wein, Gute Jungfer, ein Krug vom Roten, auch vom Weissen, wenn er kühl ist. Ich sehe, etwas Bewegung kann Euch nicht schaden, harharhar (klaps). Wirt, guter Mann, heizt den Herd an, hier sind hungrige Fischer, ein knuspriger Spiessbraten, oder Spangerkel wär grade recht, und spart nicht an eurer köstlichen Sosse..  jedenfalls, Jungs, er ist zwar ausgestiegen, aber das war ein kapitaler..."

Ach, man wird ja noch träumen dürfen...


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Denn ein Leben ohne Mett ist wohl möglich - in des sinnlos!



Absolut!


----------



## Andal

Mein geistig Auge droht zu brechen, ob der miederächzenden Jungfer!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Mein geistig Auge droht zu brechen, ob der miederächzenden Jungfer!



Nach einem Waltonscher Angeltag sollte alles voll, opulent und appetitlich sein, das gilt für den herrlichen Braten, das wärmende Kaminfeuer und eben auch für alles andere was in ein uriges Gasthaus gehört. Das ist das rechte Ambiente, um am Ende eines langen Tages gutes Anglerlatein zu spinnen.


----------



## Andal

...und am besten in einer heimeligen, altenglischen Stube in der Nähe von York. Ins't it!?


----------



## Minimax

Precisely, old chap, precisely.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wichtig ist es, mindestens einen guten kapitalen Fisch begießen dürfen und absolut feiern müssen! 
Die entkommenen und gesehenen wiegen dann nicht so schwer, Hoffnung auf morgen!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wichtig ist es, mindestens einen guten kapitalen Fisch begießen dürfen und absolut feiern müssen!
> Die entkommenen und gesehenen wiegen dann nicht so schwer, Hoffnung auf morgen!


Diesen Fisch muss man dann auch nicht zwingend angelandet haben. Es reicht völlig, wenn er als Thema herhält.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der darf sogar wieder released sein und putzmunter schwimmen - hoch die Becher auf's nächste Mal!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Diesen Fisch muss man dann auch nicht zwingend angelandet haben. Es reicht völlig, wenn er als Thema herhält.



Es wäre sogar schädlich. Zahlen, Skalen, Photographien.. all dieser Neumodische Mumpitz. Man überlege sich welch leviathanhafte Ausmasse das fragliche entkommene Tier unter Brüdern in heiterer Runde annehmen kann. Solche Fische gedeihen am besten in den bernsteinfarbenen Fluten guten Single Malts, über denen geheimnisvolle Schwaden aus Pfeife und Zigarre weben, unter ernsthaftem Kopfnicken und bedenklichem Hauptwiegen: So finden die legendären Bisse ihr Mass..


----------



## Andal

Die Dreistufigkeit eines gelungenen Angeltages. Die Planung, die Ausführung, die Nachbesprechung. Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Du bist ja heute wieder in Höchstform, was das fabulieren angeht! „... welch leviathanhafte Ausmasse das fragliche entkommene Tier unter Brüdern in heiterer Runde annehmen kann." Man spürt förmlich die Stimmung in der verrauchten Spelunke.

Leviathanhafte Ausmaße hatte meine heutige Beute nicht, aber es war ein wunderbarer Angeltag, den ich an der Elbe unweit von Neu-Darchau verbracht habe. Die von mir gewählte Buhne, von der aus ich schon häufiger gefischt habe konnte ich heute nicht als Basis für meinen Rutenständer nutzen. Als ich ankam schwamm ein Biber in dem Buhnenfeld und machte auch keine Anstalten zu weichen. Irgendwann hatte ich den Verdacht, dass es vielleicht Junge zu versorgen gibt. Ich habe also wieder zusammengepackt und bin drei Buhnen weitergezogen. Gefischt habe ich mit zwei Ruten, beide mit Futterkorb und normalen Durchlaufmontagen.
Der erste Fisch war eine Güster und alle weiteren etwa 15 Fische dieses Tages waren es auch. Aber auch das wusste ich schon aus vergangenen Jahren. In dieser sehr langgezogenen Aussenkurve tummeln sich überwiegend Güstern. Und das in teils respektablen Abmessungen. Mein größter Fisch brachte immerhin 43 Zentimeter ans Maßband. Ganz kleine waren nicht darunter, aber ich habe auch an der Kante zum Hauptstrom gefischt. Die ganz Lütten fühlen sich in der harten Strömung nicht wohl.
Als nach einiger Zeit das Beissen etwas nachließ, habe ich es erst mit verschiedenen Aromen probiert, was die Fisch jedoch nicht zurück in Beisslaune brachte. Anschließen habe ich zu den Maden, die sich heute als besserer Köder als Wurm, Mais oder Käsepaste erwiesen haben, eine rote Gummimade montiert. Und siehe da: Der farbliche Reiz hat den Güstern offensichtlich geschmeckt. Das Beissen ging wieder los. Am frühen Nachmittag begann es dann allerdings zu regnen. wir hatten keinerlei Vorsorge für den zu erwartenden Regen getroffen, Ferdinand wurde auch langsam quengelig und ich habe Mrs. Wuemmehunter angerufen, die derweil mit dem Auto das Wendland erkundet hat, um Sie zu bitten, mich wieder abzuholen.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax: Du bist ja heute wieder in Höchstform, was das fabulieren angeht! „... welch leviathanhafte Ausmasse das fragliche entkommene Tier unter Brüdern in heiterer Runde annehmen kann." Man spürt förmlich die Stimmung in der verrauchten Spelunke.
> 
> Leviathanhafte Ausmaße hatte meine heutige Beute nicht, aber es war ein wunderbarer Angeltag, den ich an der Elbe unweit von Neu-Darchau verbracht habe. Die von mir gewählte Buhne, von der aus ich schon häufiger gefischt habe konnte ich heute nicht als Basis für meinen Rutenständer nutzen. Als ich ankam schwamm ein Biber in dem Buhnenfeld und machte auch keine Anstalten zu weichen. Irgendwann hatte ich den Verdacht, dass es vielleicht Junge zu versorgen gibt. Ich habe also wieder zusammengepackt und bin drei Buhnen weitergezogen. Gefischt habe ich mit zwei Ruten, beide mit Futterkorb und normalen Durchlaufmontagen.
> Der erste Fisch war eine Günter und alle weiteren etwa 15 Fische dieses Tages waren es auch. Aber auch das wusste ich schon aus vergangenen Jahren. In dieser sehr langgezogenen Aussenkurve tummeln sich überwiegend Güstern. Und das in teils respektablen Abmessungen. Mein größter Fisch brachte immerhin 43 Zentimeter ans Maßband. Ganz kleine waren nicht darunter, aber ich habe auch an der Kante zum Hauptstrom gefischt. Die ganz Lütten fühlen sich in der harten Strömung nicht wohl.
> Als nach einiger Zeit das Beissen etwas nachließ, habe ich es erst mit verschiedenen Aromen probiert, was die Fisch jedoch nicht zurück in Beisslaune brachte. Anschließen habe ich zu den Maden, die sich heute als besserer Köder als Wurm, Mais oder Käsepaste erwiesen haben, eine rote Gummimade montiert. Und siehe da: Der farbliche Reiz hat den Güstern offensichtlich geschmeckt. Das Beissen ging wieder los. Am frühen Nachmittag begann es dann allerdings zu regnen. wir hatten keinerlei Vorsorge für den zu erwartenden Regen getroffen, Ferdinand wurde auch langsam quengelig und ich habe Mrs. Wuemmehunter angerufen, die derweil mit dem Auto das Wendland erkundet hat, um Sie zu bitten, mich wieder abzuholen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325042
> Anhang anzeigen 325043
> Anhang anzeigen 325044
> Anhang anzeigen 325045
> Anhang anzeigen 325046
> Anhang anzeigen 325047


Petri und einen schönen Begleiter hast du auch.


----------



## hanzz

Danke für den schönen Bericht @Wuemmehunter und Petri zu der Beute. Nu seh ich auch Ferdinand mal. Toller Hund.
Hört sich aber doch nach einem entspannungsbringenden Tag an.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Wuemme...schöner Platz und schöne Fische!


----------



## Jason

Ich bin dann auch mal von meinen Vatertags Ausflug zurückgekehrt und muss sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat. 
Vorab muss ich sagen, das ich nicht an den Baggersee, den ich euch präsentiert hatte, gewesen war. 
Direkt daneben, wo das Kieswerk mit den abbaggern schon lange fertig ist habe ich Platz genommen. Der Wasserstand war perfekt, die Fische waren dort gut am steigen und  der Angelplatz war genial.
Die Angelstelle gut angefüttert mit dem Fertigfutter von Browning und es hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. 
Es kam Biss auf Biss. Aber sie haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen. Man musst vor den Anhieb Geduld zeigen. 
Es waren kleinere Brachsen, Schneider Rotfedern und Plötzen dabei. Rechts von mir legte ich meine Cane mit mittelgroßen Tauwurm aus, wo sich Stundenlang nicht tat.
Links von mir kam meine Raubfischrute mit Köfi zum Einsatz. Die Pose platzierte ich direkt neben der Stippstelle, und tatsächlich hatte ich Glück. Ein Zander mit 71cm nahm den Köfi und zog los. Nach zirka 5 Minuten konnte ich ihn in meinem Kescher begrüßen. Gebissen hatte er etwa um 13:00 Uhr. 
Dann ca. um 18:00 Uhr zog mein Waggler an der Cane ab. Eine Dicke Brachse hatte den Wurm genommen und auch sie konnte ich gut landen. 
Mein Angelausflug hat sich für mich voll und ganz gelohnt. Hat mal so richtig Spaß gemacht, andere Fische zu fangen als nur Rotpunktdöbe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@jason 1 dickes Petri,schöne Fische und ein richtig guter Zander.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325043


Ich wusste gar nicht, das Ferdinand fotografieren kann, das hat er unserer Catinka sicher voraus 
Ich hoffe du hast für die IG ein Foto der großgüster gemacht? Öfföff hatte mal geschrieben, das Güstern ganz  besonders auf rot abfahren sollen. Petri Heil zu einem schönen Angeltag und liebe Grüße an deinen rabauken!

Wir haben gestern kollektiv abgeschneidert, leider war Jungangler, 55 nicht in der Lage einen Hechtbiss auf seinen Köfi auf Grundmontage zu parieren aber ansonsten sah es sehr mau aus und war sehr sehr zäh.
Der Wasserstand war noch deutlich erhöht - normal sind 147 und wir hatten +/-185 cm Tiefe- und die braune Brühe hatte eine enorm starke Strömung, insbesondere der schnurdruck war extrem, da ich auf nächtliche Schlangendöbel mit kräftiger 30er bzw 35er Mono anzusetzen pflege.


Zu Beginn wollte ich meine neuerworbenen Trottingkenntnisse verbessern. Die Pin hing an einer Shimanski Vengeance Float in 3,60m und tatsächlich hiess sich die Pose bereits deutlich besser führen. Montiert war eine Drennan Bobber in 4,2gr, an der 16er Stroft GTM hingen 3 AAA Bleie und 1BB im Bulk, in der Hoffnung dass dies Ufernah ausreichen würde.


Doch zuerst schickte ich Welle um Welle meiner tapferen Maden in den Tod um einen Madenwall als künstliche Struktur im Wasser aufzubauen. Zehn Minuten lang feuerte ich Maden in eine Bahn kurz vor der Strömungskante und schickte nach kurzer Tiefenjustierung die bewährte Maggottenanköderung "zwei sind nackig eine schämt sich" auf Tauchstation und war hochkonzentriert, als die kleine grüne Pose auf große Fahrt ging. Erwartungsvoll blickte ich ihr hinterher, bis sie fast um die Kurve verschwand.
Erwartungsvoll schaute ich auch die nächsten 20 Driften auf die Pose, immer wieder von madenopfern begleitet.
Doch nichts. Kein Zupfer!
Mit Brot und Dendro wiederholte sich das Elend nur. Dennoch war es eine schöne trottingsession. Ich habe meine Wurftechnik verbessert, ich sah die Pose tanzen und fühlte mich neben meinen beiden Kumpels und ihrer Grundangelartillerie geradezu grotesk elegant und meine Oberlippe wurde steif.
Als die Sonne langsam unterging sattelte ich auf das bewährte Eel-Team mit Sarah Jane und der anderen Rute, beide mit schweren Rollen und dicker Schnur, in der Dunkelheit regierten Tellerblei und Glocke, illuminiert von zwei Knicklichtern.
Doch zuvor musste noch was wichtiges erledigt werden


Direkt im Anschluss wurde ein halbes Hühnerherz an einen Owner C4 befestigt (ging gut) und mittels Sarah Jane und 50gr Tellerblei in 5 m Entfernung direkt am Schilfgürtel ausgelegt, aufgrund eines Gesprächs mit @Tobias85 vom Ükeltreffen (geruchsstärkere Köder bei trüben, nährstoffreichen Wasser, in der kurzform) hatte ich mich bei der anderen Rute für Dendros entschieden obwohl die in der Fulle nachts noch nie was gerissen haben, und feuerte dat Ding in die Strömung- wo es liegen bleibt ist struktur oder so.
In der Zwischenzeit stieg der Freilauf bei meinem Kumpel ein, seine tK Rotfeder nahm fahrt auf, Anstatt aufzustehen reisst er mit offenem Freilauf die Rute hoch um mit ihr im Arm umständlich aufzustehen.der gute ist etwas korpulenter und war in dem Moment flink wie ein Amboss ^^ er holte die zerfledderte Rotfeder ein und auf der anderen Seite der Fulda sahen wir einen ganz und garnicht winzigen Hecht springen.
Das war wohl das Äquivalent zum Mittelfinger.



Da rappelte es bei meinen Ruten erstmals- auf Hühnerherz! Aber leider waren es nur die bekannten kurzen anfasser, es kam nichts parierbares. Die Zupfer kamen immer kurz nachdem der Köder ausgebracht wurde, auf beiden Ruten hatte ich irgendwann Hühnerherz angeködert und bekam Zupfer, allerdings laugt es wohl schnell aus, ich denke nach 45 Minuten sollte man neu anködern.





Ich werde die Herzensangelegenheit weiterhin verfolgen, auch wenn es ein schneidertag mit Ansage +1 war - ich bin nicht unzufrieden.

Euch allen einen schönen Vater- bzw Herrentag


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Ein Petri auch von mir, das ist ja ein schöner Strauß, den Du Dir zusammengeangelt hast.


----------



## Kochtopf

@jason 1 dickes Petri! Hätte den Zander nicht so riesig eingeschätzt aber jetzt wo du es sachst- Donnerschlag, ich hätte lieber lieber mit dir heute gehen sollen


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax: Du bist ja heute wieder in Höchstform, was das fabulieren angeht! „... welch leviathanhafte Ausmasse das fragliche entkommene Tier unter Brüdern in heiterer Runde annehmen kann." Man spürt förmlich die Stimmung in der verrauchten Spelunke.
> 
> Leviathanhafte Ausmaße hatte meine heutige Beute nicht, aber es war ein wunderbarer Angeltag, den ich an der Elbe unweit von Neu-Darchau verbracht habe. Die von mir gewählte Buhne, von der aus ich schon häufiger gefischt habe konnte ich heute nicht als Basis für meinen Rutenständer nutzen. Als ich ankam schwamm ein Biber in dem Buhnenfeld und machte auch keine Anstalten zu weichen. Irgendwann hatte ich den Verdacht, dass es vielleicht Junge zu versorgen gibt. Ich habe also wieder zusammengepackt und bin drei Buhnen weitergezogen. Gefischt habe ich mit zwei Ruten, beide mit Futterkorb und normalen Durchlaufmontagen.
> Der erste Fisch war eine Güster und alle weiteren etwa 15 Fische dieses Tages waren es auch. Aber auch das wusste ich schon aus vergangenen Jahren. In dieser sehr langgezogenen Aussenkurve tummeln sich überwiegend Güstern. Und das in teils respektablen Abmessungen. Mein größter Fisch brachte immerhin 43 Zentimeter ans Maßband. Ganz kleine waren nicht darunter, aber ich habe auch an der Kante zum Hauptstrom gefischt. Die ganz Lütten fühlen sich in der harten Strömung nicht wohl.
> Als nach einiger Zeit das Beissen etwas nachließ, habe ich es erst mit verschiedenen Aromen probiert, was die Fisch jedoch nicht zurück in Beisslaune brachte. Anschließen habe ich zu den Maden, die sich heute als besserer Köder als Wurm, Mais oder Käsepaste erwiesen haben, eine rote Gummimade montiert. Und siehe da: Der farbliche Reiz hat den Güstern offensichtlich geschmeckt. Das Beissen ging wieder los. Am frühen Nachmittag begann es dann allerdings zu regnen. wir hatten keinerlei Vorsorge für den zu erwartenden Regen getroffen, Ferdinand wurde auch langsam quengelig und ich habe Mrs. Wuemmehunter angerufen, die derweil mit dem Auto das Wendland erkundet hat, um Sie zu bitten, mich wieder abzuholen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325042
> Anhang anzeigen 325043
> Anhang anzeigen 325044
> Anhang anzeigen 325045
> Anhang anzeigen 325046
> Anhang anzeigen 325047




Na denn mal Petri zum gelungenden Angeltag...


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal von meinen Vatertags Ausflug zurückgekehrt und muss sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat.
> Vorab muss ich sagen, das ich nicht an den Baggersee, den ich euch präsentiert hatte, gewesen war.
> Direkt daneben, wo das Kieswerk mit den abbaggern schon lange fertig ist habe ich Platz genommen. Der Wasserstand war perfekt, die Fische waren dort gut am steigen und  der Angelplatz war genial.
> Die Angelstelle gut angefüttert mit dem Fertigfutter von Browning und es hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
> Es kam Biss auf Biss. Aber sie haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen. Man musst vor den Anhieb Geduld zeigen.
> Es waren kleinere Brachsen, Schneider Rotfedern und Plötzen dabei. Rechts von mir legte ich meine Cane mit mittelgroßen Tauwurm aus, wo sich Stundenlang nicht tat.
> Links von mir kam meine Raubfischrute mit Köfi zum Einsatz. Die Pose platzierte ich direkt neben der Stippstelle, und tatsächlich hatte ich Glück. Ein Zander mit 71cm nahm den Köfi und zog los. Nach zirka 5 Minuten konnte ich ihn in meinem Kescher begrüßen. Gebissen hatte er etwa um 13:00 Uhr.
> Dann ca. um 18:00 Uhr zog mein Waggler an der Cane ab. Eine Dicke Brachse hatte den Wurm genommen und auch sie konnte ich gut landen.
> Mein Angelausflug hat sich für mich voll und ganz gelohnt. Hat mal so richtig Spaß gemacht, andere Fische zu fangen als nur Rotpunktdöbe.
> 
> Gruß Jason





jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal von meinen Vatertags Ausflug zurückgekehrt und muss sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat.
> Vorab muss ich sagen, das ich nicht an den Baggersee, den ich euch präsentiert hatte, gewesen war.
> Direkt daneben, wo das Kieswerk mit den abbaggern schon lange fertig ist habe ich Platz genommen. Der Wasserstand war perfekt, die Fische waren dort gut am steigen und  der Angelplatz war genial.
> Die Angelstelle gut angefüttert mit dem Fertigfutter von Browning und es hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
> Es kam Biss auf Biss. Aber sie haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen. Man musst vor den Anhieb Geduld zeigen.
> Es waren kleinere Brachsen, Schneider Rotfedern und Plötzen dabei. Rechts von mir legte ich meine Cane mit mittelgroßen Tauwurm aus, wo sich Stundenlang nicht tat.
> Links von mir kam meine Raubfischrute mit Köfi zum Einsatz. Die Pose platzierte ich direkt neben der Stippstelle, und tatsächlich hatte ich Glück. Ein Zander mit 71cm nahm den Köfi und zog los. Nach zirka 5 Minuten konnte ich ihn in meinem Kescher begrüßen. Gebissen hatte er etwa um 13:00 Uhr.
> Dann ca. um 18:00 Uhr zog mein Waggler an der Cane ab. Eine Dicke Brachse hatte den Wurm genommen und auch sie konnte ich gut landen.
> Mein Angelausflug hat sich für mich voll und ganz gelohnt. Hat mal so richtig Spaß gemacht, andere Fische zu fangen als nur Rotpunktdöbe.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Auch dir ein Dickes Petri..
Der Ausflug hat sich ja gelohnt für dich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Das Elend mit den aktivierte Freilaufrollen kenne ich. Da ist Dein Angelkamerad nicht der einzige, dem das passierte. Und so langsam habt ihr mich soweit. Das Wochenende ist noch lang und auch ich muss mal wieder mit der Pin losziehen.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Ich hoffe es war ein gelungener Angeltag mit deiner Arbeitskollegin. Ist ein feiner Zug von dir. Ich schätze dich als sehr sozial ein.
@Wuemmehunter Petri zu deiner Güsterstecke. Da hast du wieder gut was rausgezogen. Das ist wirklich sehr aufmerksam von dir den Bieber seine Ruhe zu lassen. Und du hast einen bildhübschen Hund. Auf das Tier kannst du stolz sein.
@Kochtopf Heute hat es mit uns beiden nicht gepasst. Irgendwann kommen wir wieder zusammen ans Wasser. Und dann rappelt es.
Petri Heil an allen anderen, die es geschafft haben ans Wasser zu kommen und auch was gefangen haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

@Kochtopf 
Na da weisst Du ja zumindest, dass Interesse an Herzen besteht. Bin gespannt, was Du mit den Herzen noch rauszauberst. Ein Kumpel von mir hat oft zerhackte Würmer, Leber oder Hühnerherzen mit Erde vermischt und das Gemisch in einem Futterkorb angeboten, um eine Futterspur zu errichten. Köder war dann jeweils Wurm, Leber oder Herz. Einige schöne Aale kamen dabei schon heraus.

@jason 1 
fischreicher Tag. Petri zu der breiten Palette


----------



## ulli1958m

Angespornt durch das Ükelweserfestival und deren Berichte habe ich mich entschieden morgen mal wieder ins Emsland nach Haren zu donnern, um zu schauen wie da die Grundeln laufen in der Hoffnung auf Beifang von dicken Brassen, Aland & Co
Auto ist voll gepackt mit 90% zuviel an Angelklamotten... wie immer


----------



## Hering 58

@Kochtopf schade das du nichts gefangen hast.Dafür ist dein Bericht und die Bilder klasse.


----------



## Hering 58

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Angespornt durch das Ükelweserfestival und deren Berichte habe ich mich entschieden morgen mal wieder ins Emsland nach Haren zu donnern, um zu schauen wie da die Grundeln laufen in der Hoffnung auf Beifang von dicken Brassen, Aland & Co
> Auto ist voll gepackt mit 90% zuviel an Angelklamotten... wie immer


Zuviel hat man nie mit,immer zu wenig.


----------



## Kochtopf

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Angespornt durch das Ükelweserfestival und deren Berichte habe ich mich entschieden morgen mal wieder ins Emsland nach Haren zu donnern, um zu schauen wie da die Grundeln laufen in der Hoffnung auf Beifang von dicken Brassen, Aland & Co
> Auto ist voll gepackt mit 90% zuviel an Angelklamotten... wie immer


Cool Ulli, zieh was raus (und berichte gerne davon!)


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil an @Wuemmehunter und @jason 1 . Danke für die schönen und reich illustrierten Berichte. Das geht auch in Deine Richtung, lieber @Kochtopf !
@ulli1958m : sieht gut voll aus, Dein Angeltransporter - viel Erfolg morgen!


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend kurz Schwingspitzeln am Fluß nebenan, hab deutlich zu viele Fehlbisse gehabt, aber die französische Fahne mußte ich nicht auf dem Heimweg schwenken (2 lütte Plötz und eine außergewöhnlich farbenfrohe Güster - viel Rottöne im Silber - hab dummerweise kein Foto gemacht).


----------



## Andal

So unerfolgreich wie 2019 habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gefangen. Ich habe aber noch nie so viel beim Angeln geschlafen, wie eben dieses Jahr. Trotzdem bin ich nicht unzufrieden. Jetzt nicht unbedingt auf die Fänge bezogen, sondern auf das gute Gefühl, das mich regelmäßig erfasst, wenn ich wieder nach Hause zuckele. Ich bin mit der Gesamtsitutation recht zufrieden.


----------



## Jason

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Angespornt durch das Ükelweserfestival und deren Berichte habe ich mich entschieden morgen mal wieder ins Emsland nach Haren zu donnern, um zu schauen wie da die Grundeln laufen in der Hoffnung auf Beifang von dicken Brassen, Aland & Co
> Auto ist voll gepackt mit 90% zuviel an Angelklamotten... wie immer


Wie lange willst du denn weg? Eine Woche? 
Ich wünsche dir für morgen auch viel Glück, so wie ich das heute hatte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend kurz Schwingspitzeln am Fluß nebenan, hab deutlich zu viele Fehlbisse gehabt, aber die französische Fahne mußte ich nicht auf dem Heimweg schwenken (2 lütte Plötz und eine außergewöhnlich farbenfrohe Güster - viel Rottöne im Silber - hab dummerweise kein Foto gemacht).


Die Fotos sind nicht so wichtig. Das glauben wir dir auch so. Petri mein Lieber. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas, ein dickes Petri! Schade, dass du von der Rotgetupften kein Foto hast, wäre sicher schön anzusehen gewesen, aber man muss ja auch nicht alles auf nem Chip festhalten. 

@ulli1958m , es freut mich, dass unsere Berichte dich so heiß gemacht haben und ich wünsche dir morgen viel Erfolg in der Hoffnung, morgen von dir einen schönen Bericht lesen zu können. 




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Zupfer kamen immer kurz nachdem der Köder ausgebracht wurde, auf beiden Ruten hatte ich irgendwann Hühnerherz angeködert und bekam Zupfer, allerdings laugt es wohl schnell aus, ich denke nach 45 Minuten sollte man neu anködern.



So isses! Bei Leber sagt man so alle 20 Minuten wechseln (im Winter), Herz ist ja etwas stabiler gebaut und dürfte etwas länger Saft abgeben, aber ne Stunde sicherlich nicht. Schön, dass die Fische interessiert waren, bin gespant, ob du darauf noch was rausziehst.


----------



## alexpp

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Angespornt durch das Ükelweserfestival und deren Berichte habe ich mich entschieden morgen mal wieder ins Emsland nach Haren zu donnern, um zu schauen wie da die Grundeln laufen in der Hoffnung auf Beifang von dicken Brassen, Aland & Co
> Auto ist voll gepackt mit 90% zuviel an Angelklamotten... wie immer


Ich nehme eigentlich nie zu viel mit, sieht aber ähnlich aus wie bei Dir. Wie schön ist da doch die Spinnangelei: Rute, Rolle, Kescher und ein normaler Rucksack mit dem restlichen Zeug.


----------



## hanzz

Andal schrieb:


> sondern auf das gute Gefühl, das mich regelmäßig erfasst, wenn ich wieder nach Hause zuckele. Ich bin mit der Gesamtsitutation recht zufrieden.


Wie ein Urlaub in ein paar Stunden. Ist doch prima


----------



## Andal

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Jetzt sind es auch nur noch etwas 24 h Frühjahrsschonzeit und dann wird es auch wieder anders werden. Die Pegel sind obendrein günstig!


----------



## ulli1958m

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie lange willst du denn weg? Eine Woche?


ca. 12 Stunden mit Fahrzeit


----------



## hanzz

Andal schrieb:


> Die Pegel sind obendrein günstig!


Na für meine Stelle noch nicht so günstig. Wollt Sonntag mal zum Rhein. Hab zwar ne lange Anreise, aber den Weg nehme ich in Kauf. Und morgen wird erstmal meine für letzte Woche geplante Kanaltour nachgeholt.


----------



## geomas

@hanzz : na dann wünsch ich Dir schon mal viel Erfolg an Kanal und Rhein!

@Andal : das mit dem „Erfolg” beim Angeln ist so ne Sache: die einen brauchen einen vollen Setzkescher (oder ne volle Speicherkarte), um sich „erfolgreich” zu fühlen, andere definieren „Erfolg” mit ner guten, entspannenden Auszeit am Wasser.
Mittlerweile schneidere ich ja auch etwas ungern ab, aber dann und wann kann ich auch einen (Angel-) Tag ohne jeden Fischkontakt genießen.


----------



## geomas

So, habe eben diverse Knoblauch-Futtermischungen, -pellets und ähnliches Garlic-Zeugs bestellt. Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> So, habe eben diverse Knoblauch-Futtermischungen, -pellets und ähnliches Garlic-Zeugs bestellt. Bin schon sehr gespannt.


Wenigstens wird Rostock vampirfrei sein!


----------



## Minimax

Gentlemen,
wenn wir mal die vielen schönen Beiträge und tollen Berichte der letzten _Stunden_ (!) Revue passieren lassen, dann hat unsere virtuelle Fischerhütte, ohnehin eine reiche Lektüre, heute eine Sternstunde erlebt. Vielen Lieben Dank für all die Eindrücke und Erlebnisse die ihr so fleissig und mitreissend teilt, Petri den Fängern (@Wuemmehunter: Ein wahrhaft ehrwürdiger Güsterpatriarch, eine glänzende Bestätigung der Stromgüstertheorie, Und extra Stilpunkte an Mr. @Jason1 für Splitcane und Forellenverachtung=, ein Schulterklopfen den Schneidern (@Kochtopf: Richtig erkannt, wir Trotter schneidern schöner!) und ein Handschlag allen die sich, wie @Andal und @geomas am Angeln aus purer Lust begeistern können. Es ist eine seltene Gemeinschaft toller Leute und guter Angler, kein Fachwerkgasthaus am rauschenden Mühlbach könnte schöner sein als unser virtuelles Vereinsheim! Ich wünsche allen, die Pläne schmieden und ans Wasser kommen recht schöne, Biss und Fischreiche Stunden,
herzlich,
Euer Minimax


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wenigstens wird Rostock vampirfrei sein!



Tja, ich hoffe nur, daß ich nicht ausgewiesen und nach Rumänien, Ungarn oder Griechenland verschifft werde.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wenigstens wird Rostock vampirfrei sein!


​


geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich hoffe nur, daß ich nicht ausgewiesen und nach Rumänien, Ungarn oder Griechenland verschifft werde.



hahaha, ich verbinde unseren geheimnsvollsten Ükel, Bruder Geomas, ja immer mit maritimen Bildern. Weiss nicht wieso, ist halt so. Im Moment sehe ich, wie er, mit Knoblauchkette ans Steuerrad der _Demeter _selbstgefesselt und nahezu blutleer, den Schoner und seine unheilvolle Fracht in die alte Hansestadt Wisborg steuert, alles natürlich in expressionistischen SW-Bildern. Im Licht der zuckenden Blitze zeichnet sich Scharf der Schattenriss von @Andal ab, mit spitzen Ohren und langen,langen Klauen...


----------



## geomas

haha, so weit reicht meine Phantasie nicht. 
Ich war nie ein Freund von Horrorfilmen, aber vielleicht sollte ich mir Murnaus und Herzogs Nosferatu-Streifen mal aus Gründen der Allgemeinbildung reinziehen.

Knoblauch ist im Familien- und Bekanntenkreis ziemlich unpopulär. War schon immer so. Gab eben Vorbehalte (auch gegenüber Chili... . Selbst bei Zimt und Kapern scheiden sich die Geister).


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> haha, so weit reicht meine Phantasie nicht.
> Ich war nie ein Freund von Horrorfilmen, aber vielleicht sollte ich mir Murnaus und Herzogs Nosferatu-Streifen mal aus Gründen der Allgemeinbildung reinziehen.


Ich finde alle einigermaßen werktreuen Vampirfilme einfach hinreissend. Besonders den ollen Nosferatu Murnaus, wenn er wie ein Brett aus seinem Sarg hochschnackelt. Aber auch die Szene mit Anthony Hopikins als Vampir-Jäger van Helsing... "Es will's, es will's, mein Herz, es will's!" - Da muss ich augenblicklich an die Brüder denken, wenn sie mit entschlossenem Blick zum Angeln aufbrechen. 



geomas schrieb:


> Knoblauch ist im Familien- und Bekanntenkreis ziemlich unpopulär. War schon immer so. Gab eben Vorbehalte (auch gegenüber Chili... . Selbst bei Zimt und Kapern scheiden sich die Geister).


Zu Kinderzeiten gab es Salz, Pfeffer und Schießpulver, genannt Paprika. An die moderneren Gewürze mussten wir uns auch erst langsam gewöhnen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dickes Petri @jason 1 , als hätte ichs gewusst mir dem Zander 


Ich war gestern bis auf meine Köfis erfolglos unterwegs.


----------



## hanzz

Moin Männers
Mein Vorhaben für heute Nachmittag bis in den späten Abend hinein sieht folgendermaßen aus
Ich möchte mit dem Methodfeeder in einem Wende/Haltebecken am Kanal angeln. Da stehen schöne Dalben, an welchen manchmal Schiffe festmachen. Nun ist meine Idee, meinen Method Feeder dort zu platzieren und vorher, sowie zwischendurch mal mit einer zweiten Rute und einem normalen Drahtfeeder etwas Futter dort abzulegen. So könnte ich auch mal etwas Mais oder ein paar Maden dort ablegen. Um mit der Hand Futter einzubringen, ist die Entfernung leider zu groß. Gefischt wird dann nur mit einer Rute.

Was haltet ihr davon? Blöde Idee, oder kann das funktionieren?


----------



## Andal

hanzz schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> Mein Vorhaben für heute Nachmittag bis in den späten Abend hinein sieht folgendermaßen aus
> Ich möchte mit dem Methodfeeder in einem Wende/Haltebecken am Kanal angeln. Da stehen schöne Dalben, an welchen manchmal Schiffe festmachen. Nun ist meine Idee, meinen Method Feeder dort zu platzieren und vorher, sowie zwischendurch mal mit einer zweiten Rute und einem normalen Drahtfeeder etwas Futter dort abzulegen. So könnte ich auch mal etwas Mais oder ein paar Maden dort ablegen. Um mit der Hand Futter einzubringen, ist die Entfernung leider zu groß. Gefischt wird dann nur mit einer Rute.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon? Blöde Idee, oder kann das funktionieren?


Geht absolut. Wenn du eine Sbomb greifbar hast, gehts noch schneller.


----------



## hanzz

Danke für die Rückmeldung 
Na leider nicht vorhanden, da hält der Feederkorb her.


----------



## Andal

Im Prinzip ist es ja auch egal.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Dalben finde ich mittlerweile richtig schwierig.
Viele jahre habe ich mich über extrem unterschiedliche Ergebnisse in Dalbenbereichen gewundert, heute weiß ich dass es am fehlerhaften Ausloten lag.. .
Selbst an Dalben die ich regelmäßig befische, muß ich meist, zumindest wenn ich mit der Pose fische, nachloten.
Durch die Anlegemanöver ändert sich die Hügellandschaft halt fortwährend.
Beim Spinnen stört mich das nicht - beim Grundangeln finde ich es schon nervig und mit der Pose meide ich solche Plätze mittlerweile; angeln statt loten!
Man glaubt kaum wie erfolreich man mit 2-3 Händen voll lockender Köstlichkeiten an völlig eintönigen Kanalstrecken sein kann.
Trotzdem einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag....


----------



## hanzz

Vielen Dank @rhinefisher
Ja ich hab ja Zeit und es hindert mich nix daran, ggf. den Platz zu wechseln.
Heut steht eh am Wasser einfach zu entspannen im Vordergrund
Vielleicht ist der Platz ja auch schon belegt, dann muss ich mir eh was anderes einfallen lassen. Schließlich wird es für einige heute ein Brückentag sein. 
Aber am Übergang zur Fahrt ist noch ne kleine Steinpackung als Alternative. Mal sehen.


----------



## ulli1958m

ulli1958m schrieb:


> ca. 12 Stunden mit Fahrzeit


Die Zeit ist abgelaufen... Zielfisch Grundel verfehlt , Beifang Brasse gelungen.
Einen schönen Aland von ca 50cm kurz vorm Kescher erloren.....ansosten gab es noch Rotaugen und Barsche um die 25cm +/-5cm

Es war sehr windig und schwer an Fisch zukommen.
Ich musste 3x das Futter umstellen, weil kaum was ging
Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Gewässer hast du da.

Petri Heil, Ulli!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den gezielten Beifängen


----------



## Hering 58

Schönes Gewässer Petri, Ulli!


----------



## ulli1958m

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer hast du da.
> 
> Petri Heil, Ulli!


ja.. nur leider 120 km entfernt (Haren/Ems) 

In Greven, mein Heimatort sieht sie auch nicht schlecht aus... allerdings nur max 30m breit (Foto)


----------



## Jason

Ja dann mal Petri @ulli1958m . Dafür das du die weite Strecke auf dich genommen hast, hat es sich bisher ja gelohnt. 
Schöne Bilder. Da würde ich am liebsten auch gleich wieder los ziehen, wenn ich die sehe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer Petri, Ulli!


Petri, Ulli. Schöne Fische, die Du da gefangen hast.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bin auch wieder am Wasser. Wir werden über Nacht bleiben. Zu Sonnenaufgang wird dann getrottet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann viel Erfolg, Wuemme !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

... und gleich gibt es erstmal was zu futtern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wat is dat?
Zwiebeln?


----------



## rhinefisher

Good old Trangia..


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat is dat?
> Zwiebeln?


Zwiebeln kann ich erkennen. Was gibt es denn gutes?


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... und gleich gibt es erstmal was zu futtern.


Guten Appetit und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tortellini mit Sahnesoße. Da kommen frische Zwiebeln rein. Muss ja nicht immer der Grill sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter




----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Good old Trangia..


Begleitet mich schon seit 35 Jahren.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tortellini mit Sahnesoße. Da kommen frische Zwiebeln rein. Muss ja nicht immer der Grill sein.


Da gebe ich dir allerdings Recht. Zuviel Fleisch ist eh nicht gut. Aber kochen am Wasser.....das hat was. Guten Appetit.
Lass es dir schmecken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## ulli1958m

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... und gleich gibt es erstmal was zu futtern.


_*...und wo iss dat Fleisch??? *_...bist auf Diät? 

_oh da war ich zu langsam...Frage geklärt...er iss auf Diät _


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder am Wasser. Wir werden über Nacht bleiben. Zu Sonnenaufgang wird dann getrottet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325152


Wünsche euch viel Erfolg. Zieht ordentlich was raus. Ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Petri @ulli1958m, und Danke für die vielen schönen Bilder. Und Dein Grevener Hausfluss sieht wirklich sehr verführerisch aus.

Hier noch ein paar Zeilen zum angeln mit der Kollegin. Wir haben uns dann an die Spree für einen Abendansitz begeben, bei leider garnichtmal so schönem Wetter und Wind, und letztendlich hauptsächlich zum Reden. Die Chancen dafür standen nicht schlecht, denn Bisse blieben zunächts aus, nichts auf der Ripleyrute mit Dendro, nichts auf der leichten Feeder mit zwei Maden, über die Kollegin die Aufsicht führte. Irgendwann schlug ich mich dann ins Gestrüpp, einem Ruf der Natur folgend (zuhören macht durstig), und naja, ihr wisst es, genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt kamen die ersten Schreie aus dem Basecamp. Ist immer so. Ich kam dann zurück und Arbeitskollegin war ganz aufgeregt, da ist einer dran, und schliesslich konnte sie ihren ersten Fisch landen: Johnny Viereinhalb, ein 4,5cm langer Barsch, der zu dem Zeitpunkt schon etwas an der Rute getobt hatte. Ich hab ihr den FIsch gezeigt und erklärt, und sie war ganz aufgeregt und natürlich besorgt um den süssen kleinen FIsch. Ich muss dazu sagen: Arbeitskollegin ist ein toller Mensch und eine wirklich gute Wissenschaftlerin, aber was das Wissen um Wasserbewohner und ihr Leben angeht etwa auf dem Stand von Arielle und Findet Nemo, Papafisch und Mamafisch und Babyfisch leben in einem kleinen Unterwassereihenhaus, undsoweiter. Ehrlich gesagt, wäre sie leichte Beute für Peta.
Während sie also in Johnny Viereinhalb mit bewegtem Herzen das ganze Wunder der Schöpfung sah, und vor Rührung mit der Kreatur atemlos war, gingen mir drei Dinge durch den Koch: "1. Ouh, fxxx, erster Fisch nen Barsch... 2. Als Anstecker wär er perfekt 3. Kannse nicht bringen, die ist kurz davor mit dem Fisch zum Tierarzt zu fahren.
Ich hab Johnny dann schonend zurückgesetzt, und dann fing natürlich das ganze Gespräch übers Zurücksetzen und Überleben und yadda-yadda-yadda an.

Arbeitskollegin war dann auch beruhigt, und da kam was kommen musste: Johnny Viereinhalb kehrte zurück, und zwar kieloben und leider ziemlich, ziemlich tot. Leugnen zwecklos (Iwo, die lassen sich gerne mal auf dem Rücken treiben, so schlafen die, völlig normal..) Oje und dann kullerten die Tränen (Johnny war nur der Auslöser, die Gute hats grad nicht leicht), und nie wieder Angeln, Selbstvorwürfe, Grausamkeit, Sadismus das ganze Programm. 

Superabend, dachte ich mir, während ich versuchte Behutsam das Hobby zu verteidigen, Angeln, Spitzenidee, alter Knabe..
Und dann geschah das Wunder: Biss an der leichten Feeder, und plötzlich war Johnny Viereinhalb abgeschrieben, und die alte Feederspitzenmagie wirkte- plötzlich war Arbeitskollegin ganz Katze mit Wollknäuel (ein Phänomen, das ich auch bei Mrs. Minimax, die ähnlich verschrobene Fischleidvorstellungen hegt beobachten konnte). Hat sich übrigens prima bei der Bisserkennung bei Wellenschlag, Wind und Dunkelheit angestellt. Da es aber mit dem Anhieb noch nicht so klappte, blieb der nächste WUnderfisch aus -immerhin konnt sie eine Plötze oder so etwas rumbossen, die dann aber ausstieg. Immerhin waren Ihre Lebensgeister und ihr Jagdtrieb geweckt, und vor lauter Aufregung hat sie ein ganzes Büchsenbier verdrückt. Vielversprechend.
Und schliesslich kam auf die Ripley Rute eine wirklich schöne Mittvierzieger Brasse, prächtig Bronzenfarben und mit tollem Laichausschlag. Ohhh! So riesige FIsche gibt's hier, oh ist der toll! Ich und die Brasse waren etwas genervt, normalerweise hak ich sie im Wasser ab, aber sie musste natürlich zum Begutachten und streicheln rausgehoben werden. Und gottseidank hat der FIsch beim Zurücksetzen nicht sterbender Schwan gespielt (Machen Brassen ja gerne) sondern ist platschend und Munter davongeschwommen.
Und dann kam der Höhepunkt des Abends, Arbeitskollegin hat ganz alleine vom ersten Spitzenzuppeln bis zur Anlandung (also mir auf die Mütze gehoben, so dass er in den Kragen rutschte) ihren ersten, eigenen kleinen Aal gefangen. Da war die Welt wieder in Ordnung, wir quatschten noch angeregt über den seltsamen und dramatischen Lebenszyklus der Schlängler, und ihre Düsternis war für den Moment vergessen. Jetzt möchte sie bald wieder angeln gehen.

Tja, und für mich war´s auch ein schöner Abend, plus, ich konnte meine Mission erfüllen,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für den Bericht, Minimax...man wartete schon sehnsüchtig darauf!  Ist natürlich etwas unglücklich gelaufen mit dem kleinen Barsch, aber passiert ja leider. Letztendlich klingt das ganze ja doch noch nach einem Erfolg.  Jetzt musst du sie aber schnell zum Angelschein führen, damit sie dann demnächst auch alleine loszieht, sonst hängt sie dir jetzt am anglerischen Rockzipfel. 

Wuemme, viel Erfolg am kleine Flüsschen. Ist das die legendäre Wümme oder handelt es sich um ein anderes norddeutsches Kleinod?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hahaha...sehr unterhaltsam geschrieben Mini.
Toll !


----------



## Jason

@Minimax glaubst du wirklich das angeln was für sie ist? Hier macht sich gewisser Zwiespalt breit. Na ja, aller Anfang ist schwer. Viel Glück weiterhin mit der Arbeitskollegin.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dafür müsste es den Dreifachdaumen geben..


----------



## Andal

Noch drei Stunden und wenige Zerquetschte und es darf wieder gesponnen werden. Nach so viel Schonzeit juckt es einfach, mal wieder den Blinker zu feuern!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Noch drei Stunden und wenige Zerquetschte und es darf wieder gesponnen werden. Nach so viel Schonzeit juckt es einfach, mal wieder den Blinker zu feuern!



Für nen Ükel aber ganz schön enthusiastisch..


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für nen Ükel aber ganz schön enthusiastisch..


Immer das, was man nicht darf, soll, kann... juckt einen am meisten!


----------



## Andal

Ich war jetzt noch eben am Fluss unten und es rapft schon sehr manierlich an den üblichen guten Stellen ... zusätzlicher Juck!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich mit meiner Abneigung gegenüber diplomatischen Gesten hätte den Barsch wohl abgeschlagen und sein Hinterteil samt Haken ins Wasser geworfen - jemanden zu traumatisierten hilft auch im Gedächtnis zu bleiben  aber wie immer launig geschrieben und Petri zum opulenten Fang


----------



## Minimax

Danke, Jungs für Euren Zuspruch! 
Ich hatte ja garnicht die Absicht zu bekehren oder so, und ich glaub nicht das sie ne Anglerin wird. Braucht sie ja auch nicht. Es ist aber halt schön, wenn man nem lieben Menschen auch mal zeigen kann, was man so macht und ein bisschen das Feeling vermitteln kann, und das das Leben am Wasser nicht aus Enten und Fröschen allein besteht. Stellt Euch vor, die konnte nicht glauben -und sie ist ne durchaus gebildete, kluge Person- das ihr kleiner Schnürsenkelaal den weiten Weg aus der tiefen, dunklen Sargassosee geschwommen kam, und seine Eltern die endlose Weite des Ozeans durchquert haben, um dort in lichtlosen, tödlichen Tiefen Hochzeit zu feiern und dann zu sterben. Wenn ichs recht bedenke, ich kanns auch fast nicht glauben. Schon irgendwie ein Wunder oder so.

@Andal halt aus, bald ists geschafft, und dann kannst Du Deine räuberischen Instinkte ausleben. Ich nehme an, Du spekulierst auf Rapfen?


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri @ulli1958m, und Danke für die vielen schönen Bilder. Und Dein Grevener Hausfluss sieht wirklich sehr verführerisch aus.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Zeilen zum angeln mit der Kollegin. Wir haben uns dann an die Spree für einen Abendansitz begeben, bei leider garnichtmal so schönem Wetter und Wind, und letztendlich hauptsächlich zum Reden. Die Chancen dafür standen nicht schlecht, denn Bisse blieben zunächts aus, nichts auf der Ripleyrute mit Dendro, nichts auf der leichten Feeder mit zwei Maden, über die Kollegin die Aufsicht führte. Irgendwann schlug ich mich dann ins Gestrüpp, einem Ruf der Natur folgend (zuhören macht durstig), und naja, ihr wisst es, genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt kamen die ersten Schreie aus dem Basecamp. Ist immer so. Ich kam dann zurück und Arbeitskollegin war ganz aufgeregt, da ist einer dran, und schliesslich konnte sie ihren ersten Fisch landen: Johnny Viereinhalb, ein 4,5cm langer Barsch, der zu dem Zeitpunkt schon etwas an der Rute getobt hatte. Ich hab ihr den FIsch gezeigt und erklärt, und sie war ganz aufgeregt und natürlich besorgt um den süssen kleinen FIsch. Ich muss dazu sagen: Arbeitskollegin ist ein toller Mensch und eine wirklich gute Wissenschaftlerin, aber was das Wissen um Wasserbewohner und ihr Leben angeht etwa auf dem Stand von Arielle und Findet Nemo, Papafisch und Mamafisch und Babyfisch leben in einem kleinen Unterwassereihenhaus, undsoweiter. Ehrlich gesagt, wäre sie leichte Beute für Peta.
> Während sie also in Johnny Viereinhalb mit bewegtem Herzen das ganze Wunder der Schöpfung sah, und vor Rührung mit der Kreatur atemlos war, gingen mir drei Dinge durch den Koch: "1. Ouh, fxxx, erster Fisch nen Barsch... 2. Als Anstecker wär er perfekt 3. Kannse nicht bringen, die ist kurz davor mit dem Fisch zum Tierarzt zu fahren.
> Ich hab Johnny dann schonend zurückgesetzt, und dann fing natürlich das ganze Gespräch übers Zurücksetzen und Überleben und yadda-yadda-yadda an.
> 
> Arbeitskollegin war dann auch beruhigt, und da kam was kommen musste: Johnny Viereinhalb kehrte zurück, und zwar kieloben und leider ziemlich, ziemlich tot. Leugnen zwecklos (Iwo, die lassen sich gerne mal auf dem Rücken treiben, so schlafen die, völlig normal..) Oje und dann kullerten die Tränen (Johnny war nur der Auslöser, die Gute hats grad nicht leicht), und nie wieder Angeln, Selbstvorwürfe, Grausamkeit, Sadismus das ganze Programm.
> 
> Superabend, dachte ich mir, während ich versuchte Behutsam das Hobby zu verteidigen, Angeln, Spitzenidee, alter Knabe..
> Und dann geschah das Wunder: Biss an der leichten Feeder, und plötzlich war Johnny Viereinhalb abgeschrieben, und die alte Feederspitzenmagie wirkte- plötzlich war Arbeitskollegin ganz Katze mit Wollknäuel (ein Phänomen, das ich auch bei Mrs. Minimax, die ähnlich verschrobene Fischleidvorstellungen hegt beobachten konnte). Hat sich übrigens prima bei der Bisserkennung bei Wellenschlag, Wind und Dunkelheit angestellt. Da es aber mit dem Anhieb noch nicht so klappte, blieb der nächste WUnderfisch aus -immerhin konnt sie eine Plötze oder so etwas rumbossen, die dann aber ausstieg. Immerhin waren Ihre Lebensgeister und ihr Jagdtrieb geweckt, und vor lauter Aufregung hat sie ein ganzes Büchsenbier verdrückt. Vielversprechend.
> Und schliesslich kam auf die Ripley Rute eine wirklich schöne Mittvierzieger Brasse, prächtig Bronzenfarben und mit tollem Laichausschlag. Ohhh! So riesige FIsche gibt's hier, oh ist der toll! Ich und die Brasse waren etwas genervt, normalerweise hak ich sie im Wasser ab, aber sie musste natürlich zum Begutachten und streicheln rausgehoben werden. Und gottseidank hat der FIsch beim Zurücksetzen nicht sterbender Schwan gespielt (Machen Brassen ja gerne) sondern ist platschend und Munter davongeschwommen.
> Und dann kam der Höhepunkt des Abends, Arbeitskollegin hat ganz alleine vom ersten Spitzenzuppeln bis zur Anlandung (also mir auf die Mütze gehoben, so dass er in den Kragen rutschte) ihren ersten, eigenen kleinen Aal gefangen. Da war die Welt wieder in Ordnung, wir quatschten noch angeregt über den seltsamen und dramatischen Lebenszyklus der Schlängler, und ihre Düsternis war für den Moment vergessen. Jetzt möchte sie bald wieder angeln gehen.
> 
> Tja, und für mich war´s auch ein schöner Abend, plus, ich konnte meine Mission erfüllen,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Euer
> Minimax


Danke für den Bericht, Minimax.Viel Glück weiterhin mit der Arbeitskollegin.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht, Minimax...man wartete schon sehnsüchtig darauf!  Ist natürlich etwas unglücklich gelaufen mit dem kleinen Barsch, aber passiert ja leider. Letztendlich klingt das ganze ja doch noch nach einem Erfolg.  Jetzt musst du sie aber schnell zum Angelschein führen, damit sie dann demnächst auch alleine loszieht, sonst hängt sie dir jetzt am anglerischen Rockzipfel.
> 
> Wuemme, viel Erfolg am kleine Flüsschen. Ist das die legendäre Wümme oder handelt es sich um ein anderes norddeutsches Kleinod?


Ja Tobias, das ist meine geliebte Wümme. Einen Mittvierziger Brassen gab es schon.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax:  Auch mir ein Dankeschöne für den unterhaltsamen Bericht. Ist schon was besonderes, mit einer Nichtanglerin loszuziehen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Andal halt aus, bald ists geschafft, und dann kannst Du Deine räuberischen Instinkte ausleben. Ich nehme an, Du spekulierst auf Rapfen?


Das übliche Dreigestirn halt. Zuerst 2-3 Grundeln stippen, dann mit dem Blinker auf Rapfen und anschließend, wenn es richtig dunkel ist, mit den Grundeln auf Zander. So sind die 3 letzten guten Angelstunden des Tages gut ausgefüllt.


----------



## MS aus G

Euch allen ein dickes Petri!!!

Vielen Dank für die ausgesprochen schön geschriebenen Berichte und Ulli auch vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder!!!

Dem Wuemme natürlich noch ein dickes Petri für heute Nacht!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

@ulli1958m Petri und danke für den Bericht und die Fotos.  schade dass es mit dem Zielfisch nix wurde


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax:  Auch mir ein Dankeschöne für den unterhaltsamen Bericht. Ist schon was besonderes, mit einer Nichtanglerin loszuziehen.


Ich schließe mich dem an. Wie immer sehr interessant geschrieben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tortellini mit Sahnesoße. Da kommen frische Zwiebeln rein. Muss ja nicht immer der Grill sein.



Lecker..


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum ersten Brassen, Wuemme!


----------



## geomas

@ulli1958m : schöne Brassen, interessante Gewässer, prima Bericht! Petri!

@Wuemmehunter : Petri zur Brasse Nr. 1 und viel Erfolg in der Nacht und dann trottend am Morgen!

@Minimax: danke für den schönen Bericht, toll geschrieben. Bin schon gespannt auf die Fortsetzung...


----------



## geomas

War heute Abend wieder mit der Schwingspitzrute am Fluß nebenan. 
War ungewohnt ruhig, die Umgebung: keine Kids in allen Abstufungen der Selbstintoxinierung, keine Holzklotzwerfenden Studenten, keine Bauarbeiter auf der Suche nach Lautstärkerekorden.
Der Pegel deutlich höher als gestern noch, weniger Wind, fast ideal.







Leider gab es zunächst wieder Fehlbiß auf Fehlbiß. 
Andere Hakenform montiert - keine Besserung. Dann ein sehr viel längeres Vorfach montiert (mit nem 14er LS2210) und siehe da - die Fische hingen. 
War aber nix dolles dabei - ne Handvoll Plötz und ne Güster. Breadpunch kam besser an als Dosenmais. 
Mit langsam sinkendem Pegel stieg (gefühlt) die Fließgeschwindigkeit und die Bisse wurden rarer.
Dann zickte die Rolle (Shakespeare BB 2200 II) rum und ich hab zusammengepackt. 
Ein schöner Abend.


----------



## Jason

@geomas was hat denn deine BB 2200 II?
Ich hoffe, es ist nichts ernstes. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

@geomas
Schade, dass dir deine Rolle einen Strich duch die Rechnung gemacht hat. 
Aber Petri zu den Fischen 

Ich war ja auch gestern los. Die Platzwahl wurde mir erleichtert, denn die Spundwand am Wendebecken des Kanals war einfach zu hoch für meinen Kescher. Hatte ich ganz anders in Erinnerung 
Naja und die Steinpackungsecke war belegt. 
Ich hab mir dann eine schattige Stelle unter einem Baum gesucht, wo der Kanal wieder enger wird. 
Bevor ich aufgebaut hab kamen drei Futterballen, ein paar Hände voll Mais und Maden so 2 Meter von der Spundwand entfernt ins Wasser. 
Dann mein Methodfeeder direkt auf das Futterplätzchen. 




Es hat sich für meine Köder niemand interessiert. 
Hab dann später noch mal in der Fahrrinne probiert, aber da waren 30g einfach zu wenig. Die weit entfernte Schleuse hat meinen Korb hin und her gedrückt und gezogen. So hab ich den Vögeln im Baum gelauscht und saß entspannt unterm Baum.


----------



## hanzz

@Minimax
Grandiose Berichterstattung 
Ich hab mich gestern Abend noch herrlichst mit meinem Frauchen "bepisst" vor Lachen. Mir liefen die Tränen. Johnny viereinhalb hat sich nur Schlafen gelegt. 
Gut, dass der Abend dann aber noch ein gutes Ende bekam


----------



## Wuemmehunter

hanzz schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> ISo hab ich den Vögeln im Baum gelauscht und saß entspannt unterm Baum.



@hanzz: Das entschädigt selbst für einen Franzosentag. Und Tage wie diese sollten genossen werden.

Wir sind von unserem nächtlichen Ansitz auch wieder zurück. Im Fangbuch stehen drei schöne Brassen, einige Ukels, ein Kaulbarsch, eine Quappe und eine Kleinplötze, die für mich die größte Freude dieser Angeltour war. Sie hat sich meiner heute Morgen trotz meines zugegebenermaßen etwas tollpatschigen Trottens erbarmt und meine Pose so weit nach unten gezogen, dass ich den Biss sehen konnte. Nachdem ich mir gestern auch die Stunde mit Martin Bowler und Chris Yates an ihrem geheimen See angesehen hatte, wollte ich nicht nur mal wieder mit der Pin fischen, sondern ich habe auch meine SC aus dem Schrank geholt. Doch, das hat etwas, diese Angelei mit altem Gerät, wenngleich lieber die anderen SCs (Spitzen-Carbon) fische. Die liegen dann doch nicht so schwer in der Hand. 
Zur Nacht selbst ist nicht viel zu sagen. Wie schon im vergangenen Jahr, fange ich in der Wümme keine Aale mehr. Das erfüllt mich mit Sorge. 2017 hat ich noch über 15 Wümme-Aale im Fangbuch, im letztem Jahr habe ich nur in der Weser und der Oste Woche Aale fangen können. Dafür waren die Brassen gut unterwegs. Denn ersten hatte ich ja schon vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit gefangen der mit 43 cm der kleinste war und der auf Teig gebissen hat. In der Nacht kamen zwei weitere von 45 und 48 cm, die sich beide ziemlich rabiat auf die für Aale bestimmten Tauwürmer im unmittelbaren Uferbereich gestürzt und mich so aus dem Schlaf gerissen haben. 
Ach so, dann gab es noch ein kleines Experiment: Ich hatte kürzlich im Angelgeschäft meines Herzens selbstleuchtende Gummimaden entdeckt und gekauft. Die Teile leuchten tatsächlich wie der ganze Kram, den es für Brandungsangler gibt.  Eine Rute hatte ich mit einem solchen Glühwürmchen (das nach gut einer Stunde aber auch schon wieder deutlich erblasst ist) bestückt. Mehr Bisse hat es auf der Glühwürmchen-Rute allerdings nicht gegeben.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri @ulli1958m, und Danke für die vielen schönen Bilder. Und Dein Grevener Hausfluss sieht wirklich sehr verführerisch aus.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Zeilen zum angeln mit der Kollegin. Wir haben uns dann an die Spree für einen Abendansitz begeben, bei leider garnichtmal so schönem Wetter und Wind, und letztendlich hauptsächlich zum Reden. Die Chancen dafür standen nicht schlecht, denn Bisse blieben zunächts aus, nichts auf der Ripleyrute mit Dendro, nichts auf der leichten Feeder mit zwei Maden, über die Kollegin die Aufsicht führte. Irgendwann schlug ich mich dann ins Gestrüpp, einem Ruf der Natur folgend (zuhören macht durstig), und naja, ihr wisst es, genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt kamen die ersten Schreie aus dem Basecamp. Ist immer so. Ich kam dann zurück und Arbeitskollegin war ganz aufgeregt, da ist einer dran, und schliesslich konnte sie ihren ersten Fisch landen: Johnny Viereinhalb, ein 4,5cm langer Barsch, der zu dem Zeitpunkt schon etwas an der Rute getobt hatte. Ich hab ihr den FIsch gezeigt und erklärt, und sie war ganz aufgeregt und natürlich besorgt um den süssen kleinen FIsch. Ich muss dazu sagen: Arbeitskollegin ist ein toller Mensch und eine wirklich gute Wissenschaftlerin, aber was das Wissen um Wasserbewohner und ihr Leben angeht etwa auf dem Stand von Arielle und Findet Nemo, Papafisch und Mamafisch und Babyfisch leben in einem kleinen Unterwassereihenhaus, undsoweiter. Ehrlich gesagt, wäre sie leichte Beute für Peta.
> Während sie also in Johnny Viereinhalb mit bewegtem Herzen das ganze Wunder der Schöpfung sah, und vor Rührung mit der Kreatur atemlos war, gingen mir drei Dinge durch den Koch: "1. Ouh, fxxx, erster Fisch nen Barsch... 2. Als Anstecker wär er perfekt 3. Kannse nicht bringen, die ist kurz davor mit dem Fisch zum Tierarzt zu fahren.
> Ich hab Johnny dann schonend zurückgesetzt, und dann fing natürlich das ganze Gespräch übers Zurücksetzen und Überleben und yadda-yadda-yadda an.
> 
> Arbeitskollegin war dann auch beruhigt, und da kam was kommen musste: Johnny Viereinhalb kehrte zurück, und zwar kieloben und leider ziemlich, ziemlich tot. Leugnen zwecklos (Iwo, die lassen sich gerne mal auf dem Rücken treiben, so schlafen die, völlig normal..) Oje und dann kullerten die Tränen (Johnny war nur der Auslöser, die Gute hats grad nicht leicht), und nie wieder Angeln, Selbstvorwürfe, Grausamkeit, Sadismus das ganze Programm.
> 
> Superabend, dachte ich mir, während ich versuchte Behutsam das Hobby zu verteidigen, Angeln, Spitzenidee, alter Knabe..
> Und dann geschah das Wunder: Biss an der leichten Feeder, und plötzlich war Johnny Viereinhalb abgeschrieben, und die alte Feederspitzenmagie wirkte- plötzlich war Arbeitskollegin ganz Katze mit Wollknäuel (ein Phänomen, das ich auch bei Mrs. Minimax, die ähnlich verschrobene Fischleidvorstellungen hegt beobachten konnte). Hat sich übrigens prima bei der Bisserkennung bei Wellenschlag, Wind und Dunkelheit angestellt. Da es aber mit dem Anhieb noch nicht so klappte, blieb der nächste WUnderfisch aus -immerhin konnt sie eine Plötze oder so etwas rumbossen, die dann aber ausstieg. Immerhin waren Ihre Lebensgeister und ihr Jagdtrieb geweckt, und vor lauter Aufregung hat sie ein ganzes Büchsenbier verdrückt. Vielversprechend.
> Und schliesslich kam auf die Ripley Rute eine wirklich schöne Mittvierzieger Brasse, prächtig Bronzenfarben und mit tollem Laichausschlag. Ohhh! So riesige FIsche gibt's hier, oh ist der toll! Ich und die Brasse waren etwas genervt, normalerweise hak ich sie im Wasser ab, aber sie musste natürlich zum Begutachten und streicheln rausgehoben werden. Und gottseidank hat der FIsch beim Zurücksetzen nicht sterbender Schwan gespielt (Machen Brassen ja gerne) sondern ist platschend und Munter davongeschwommen.
> Und dann kam der Höhepunkt des Abends, Arbeitskollegin hat ganz alleine vom ersten Spitzenzuppeln bis zur Anlandung (also mir auf die Mütze gehoben, so dass er in den Kragen rutschte) ihren ersten, eigenen kleinen Aal gefangen. Da war die Welt wieder in Ordnung, wir quatschten noch angeregt über den seltsamen und dramatischen Lebenszyklus der Schlängler, und ihre Düsternis war für den Moment vergessen. Jetzt möchte sie bald wieder angeln gehen.
> 
> Tja, und für mich war´s auch ein schöner Abend, plus, ich konnte meine Mission erfüllen,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Euer
> Minimax



Gut das Du so starke Nerven hast.....


----------



## phirania

Nachträglich noch Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri.
Und Allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen oder es schon sind einen schönen Angeltag und gute Fänge.
Aber vor allem habt einen erholsames Wochenende.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Jungs!
Da habt ihr ja toll gefangen und super Fotos gemacht.

Ich war heute vormittag nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder am Flüsschen und hab Plötz, Roddow, Barsch, zwei Ü50 Brachsen und einen Schwarm Süßwasserheringe gefangen.
Blick in den Kescher:






Brachsen:


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Tinca ,schöne Fotos .


----------



## Tobias85

Petri euch beiden, das hat sich ja gelohnt. 

@Professor Tinca, kannst du mir mal den Süßwasserhering übersetzen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca. Da hastDu ja mal wieder das Netz voll. Petri, Professor. Sind die Brassen bei Euch alle so kupferfarben? Sehen wirklich toll aus, die Burschen. Und haben die immer noch Laichausschlag, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca von mir auch ein dickes Petri. Könnte es sein, dass Süßwasserheringe Schneider sind?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Jungs. Mit Süßwasserheringe meinte ich Ükel. Die sehen ja fast genauso aus.

Nur die größeren Brassen sehen hier so aus
 Die kleinen sehen immer so silbrig aus.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : So, habe gerade Deine Schleienmontage nachgebaut. Ich muß schon sagen, das ist eine figelinsche Angelegenheit mit dem Ausbleien. Mal sehen ob sie morgen auch Schleien bringt.

Viele liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Heinz, viel Erfolg morgen bei der Schleienjagd.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : So, habe gerade Deine Schleienmontage nachgebaut. Ich muß schon sagen, das ist eine figelinsche Angelegenheit mit dem Ausbleien. Mal sehen ob sie morgen auch Schleien bringt.
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße Heinz




Viel Erfolg, Heinz !

Hier laiche die Schleien jetzt und sind nicht in Beißlaune.
Ich hoffe bei dir ist das anders.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und haben die immer noch Laichausschlag, oder sieht das nur so aus?




Das hatte ich übersehen.
Ja die hatten immer noch Laichausschlag.

Vielleicht sind noch nicht alle durch damit.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Schleien und auch Brachsen sind doch Portionslaicher. Sollten doch zwischendurch wieder beißen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Schleien und auch Brachsen sind doch Portionslaicher.



Hier hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht bzgl. Schleien.

Brachsen beißen auch welche zwischendurch mal oder die sind schon fertig bzw. fangen später an als andere.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : danke für den so schön illustrierten Bericht und Petri heil zu Deinem bunten Wümme-Mix!

@hanzz : tja, manchmal ist der Wurm drin. Schöner Bericht, danke dafür. Hoffentlich klappts bei Dir dann morgen am Rhein!

@Professor Tinca : Petri! Ich bin vielleicht alleine mit meiner Meinung, aber ich finde dunkle Brassen sind richtig schöne Fische.

@Tricast : ich drück Dir die Daumen für den Ansitz auf die Schleien.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Petri! Ich bin vielleicht alleine mit meiner Meinung, aber ich finde dunkle Brassen sind richtig schöne Fische.



Damit bist du nicht allein.

Die sehen schon echt toll aus.


----------



## hanzz

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Damit bist du nicht allein.


Eben. Prächtig sind sie so. @geomas
Und ein dickes Petri dazu lieber @Professor Tinca 
Auch Wuemme ein dickes Petri. 

Danke geomas. Wird allerdings mal ne Räubertour.
Brauch mal was Bewegung und ein schöner Zander fürn Grill wäre auch mal wieder was feines. 

@Tricast
Erfolgreiche Schleienjagd wünsche ich


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : danke für die Nachfrage zur Shakespeare-Rolle: hab eben gerade nachgesehen und dabei ist ne Schraube (außen vom Bügel) in nen großen Holzstapel gefallen. Na super. Da werd ich die Tage mal umstapeln und suchen. Ansonsten hoffe ich auf nix Ernstes an der Ball Bearing 2200 II. Die Bügelfeder ist auf jeden Fall „snappy”.


----------



## geomas

@hanzz - danke, der Begriff „prächtig” paßt vielleicht besser zu den älteren dunklen Brachsen als das inflationär gebrauchte „schön”.


----------



## hanzz

geomas schrieb:


> @hanzz - danke, der Begriff „prächtig” paßt vielleicht besser zu den älteren dunklen Brachsen als das inflationär gebrauchte „schön”.


Ob "richtig schön" oder "prächtig". Wir sind uns ja einig in der Bewunderung der Färbung, in welcher sie erscheinen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : danke für die Nachfrage zur Shakespeare-Rolle: hab eben gerade nachgesehen und dabei ist ne Schraube (außen vom Bügel) in nen großen Holzstapel gefallen. Na super. Da werd ich die Tage mal umstapeln und suchen. Ansonsten hoffe ich auf nix Ernstes an der Ball Bearing 2200 II. Die Bügelfeder ist auf jeden Fall „snappy”.


Falls du Ersatzteile brauchst melde dich einfach. Ich habe diverse Teile da.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Falls du Ersatzteile brauchst melde dich einfach. Ich habe diverse Teile da.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Super, danke für das Angebot! Nach Suchen und Finden der Schraube nehm ich die BB 2200 II mal genau unter die Lupe. 
Bis dahin muß entweder die „original” Ball Bearing 2200 ran oder ne moderne Rolle.


----------



## Jason

Die BB 2200 l ist auch eine gute Rolle. Habe ich vor kurzem erst bekommen. Gefischt hab ich sie allerdings noch nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Skimmer Breams und daraus werdend die Bronce Breams. Ganz normal und je milchiger, schluffiger das Wasser, ums so hübscher die Skimmers. Mit die schönsten hat es im Fiume Po. Ganz und gar silbern, mit einem Hauch von türkis zum Rücken hin. Wirklich entzückende Fische!


----------



## geomas

Die Skimmers fallen optisch etwas ab, meiner Meinung nach. Da find ich Güstern hübscher. Die richtig dunklen Brassen haben etwas „ehrwürdiges”.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die BB 2200 l ist auch eine gute Rolle. Habe ich vor kurzem erst bekommen. Gefischt hab ich sie allerdings noch nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die alten Klicker-Klacker-Rollen lieb ich total. Ich persönlich seh für die Praxis keinen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen der original „Ball Bearing” und der BB II.
Meine „original” hängt an der ältesten Glas-Swingtip-Rute im Bestand. Viel Spaß mit Deiner 2200 I!


----------



## Andal

Das ist auch immer eine Frage des Gewässertyps. In einem zwar klaren, aber dennoch torfig dunklen Gewässer werden sicher die Bornce B's. sehr viel mehr an Erhabenheit gewinnen können, als in einem hellen, aber sandig trüben Fluss, wo sie dann bleicher rüberkommen, aber die Skimmers so richtig aufblühen. Als ganz krasser Gegensatz kann hier der River Shannon und der Fiume Po gelten. Gleiches gilt ja für alle Arten. Das Habitat bestimmt den Grad des Feuers seiner Färbung.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Jungs!
> Da habt ihr ja toll gefangen und super Fotos gemacht.
> 
> Ich war heute vormittag nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder am Flüsschen und hab Plötz, Roddow, Barsch, zwei Ü50 Brachsen und einen Schwarm Süßwasserheringe gefangen.
> Blick in den Kescher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brachsen:



Dickes Petri.
Und schöne Strecke hast du wieder hingelegt...


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch immer eine Frage des Gewässertyps. In einem zwar klaren, aber dennoch torfig dunklen Gewässer werden sicher die Bornce B's. sehr viel mehr an Erhabenheit gewinnen können, als in einem hellen, aber sandig trüben Fluss, wo sie dann bleicher rüberkommen, aber die Skimmers so richtig aufblühen. Als ganz krasser Gegensatz kann hier der River Shannon und der Fiume Po gelten. Gleiches gilt ja für alle Arten. Das Habitat bestimmt den Grad des Feuers seiner Färbung.



Ja, das kann ich trotz meines geringen Aktions-Radius absolut bestätigen.
In vielen Kleingewässern, speziell den „moorigen/torfigen” Teichen, sehen alle Fische prächtig gefärbt aus. Rotfedern ähneln Goldbarren, bereits recht kleine Brassen sind dunkel gefärbt.
In anderen Teichen und Seen, besonders jenen mit sandigem Boden, leben teilweise Fische von traurig anmutender Blässe. Nicht vornehm fahl, sondern zombiehaft leichenblass.
Ein paar Teiche hab ich deswegen schon „aussortiert” - ich ertrag den Anblick von silbrigen Barschen fast ohne jede Zeichnung zum Beispiel kaum.


----------



## Andal

Am ersten ist mir das am Neusiedlersee aufgefallen, der ja als Steppensee zwar riesig, aber flach, sandig, schlammig und vor allem flach ist. Die Zander dort maximal hellgrau und mit fast rosa Flossen. So bald aber in stillen Kanälen das Wasser klarer wird, durch Huminsäuren auch dunkler, werden auch schlagartig die Fische wieder lebhafter gefärbt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> In anderen Teichen und Seen, besonders jenen mit sandigem Boden, leben teilweise Fische von traurig anmutender Blässe. Nicht vornehm fahl, sondern zombiehaft leichenblass.


Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Am Donnerstag hatte ich auch 2 Brassen gefangen die sahen schon bald wie Albinos aus.
Der See hat einen komplett sandigen Boden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## MS aus G

Wuemme und dem Prof. noch ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!!

Für mich ist morgen nach dem Treffen schon wieder vor dem Treffen!!! Ein Boardie kommt mich Morgen bis Mittwoch besuchen! Wollen doch mal sehen, ob noch was in "meiner" Weser zu holen ist!?! Ich freu mich schon wieder wie Bolle!!! Ich werde natürlich, nach Abschluss des Treffens, auch einen Bericht verfassen und hoffentlich auch einige Fischis in Bildform einstellen können!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Wuemme und dem Prof. noch ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!!
> 
> Für mich ist morgen nach dem Treffen schon wieder vor dem Treffen!!! Ein Boardie kommt mich Morgen bis Mittwoch besuchen! Wollen doch mal sehen, ob noch was in "meiner" Weser zu holen ist!?! Ich freu mich schon wieder wie Bolle!!! Ich werde natürlich, nach Abschluss des Treffens, auch einen Bericht verfassen und hoffentlich auch einige Fischis in Bildform einstellen können!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Viel Glück wünsche ich euch. Wie ich dich kenne, lieber Mario, fängst du sicherlich wieder eine prächtige Barbe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## MS aus G

Danke Dir Jason.

Ziel ist es, das mein Besuch die Barbe fängt!!! 

Ich hoffe mal wir bleiben einigermaßen von den Gewittern verschont, die leider angesagt sind!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke Dir Jason.
> 
> Ziel ist es, das mein Besuch die Barbe fängt!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe mal wir bleiben einigermaßen von den Gewittern verschont, die leider angesagt sind!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario


@Tobias85 hat wohl Lunte gerochen bzw wurde angefixt und kommt vorbei?


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal wir bleiben einigermaßen von den Gewittern verschont, die leider angesagt sind!?!


Ab Montag soll es krachen. Morgen habt ihr noch Ruhe.


----------



## MS aus G

Nein, Tobias ist es nicht, aber Ihr könnt selbstverständlich alle vorbeikommen!!!

Wir angeln an den selben Stellen, wie vor 2 Wochen!!!

Als Bordie ist er leider nicht mehr aktiv! Der Hering weis, wer gemeint ist!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 hat wohl Lunte gerochen bzw wurde angefixt und kommt vorbei?



Ne, der Tobsen verbringt die nächsten Tage mit Protokolle schreiben und im dunklen Kellerlabor abzuhängen...ganz so, wie es der Angler von Welt liebt! 
Viel Erfolg Mario!




Andal schrieb:


> Das Habitat bestimmt den Grad des Feuers seiner Färbung.



Schön geschrieben, Andal.


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Nein, Tobias ist es nicht, aber Ihr könnt selbstverständlich alle vorbeikommen!!!


Sauber, ein spontanes Ükeltreffen. Na dann packt mal schnell euer Zeug zusammen.


----------



## MS aus G

Solltet Ihr Zeit finden immer her damit! Im letzten Jahr kam auch jemand spontan vorbei!!! 

Angeln geht morgen Abend so, wie gehabt um 20.00 Uhr los! Fliesskante, etwa 2km aus dem Ort, dann seht Ihr schon mein blaues Wägelchen! Montag, ab 8.00 Uhr, wohl in den Buhnen, mal schauen, wie lange (Gewitter), evtl. auch wieder Strömung (Barben?) und Dienstag auch wieder ab. 8.00 Uhr!!!

Scheine gibt es am CP!!! KM 22-32 nehmen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr Zeit finden immer her damit! Im letzten Jahr kam auch jemand spontan vorbei!!!


Ich würde sehr gerne kommen, aber meine Baustelle hat mich fest im Griff. Am Mittwoch kommt der Beton für das Fundament und da habe ich noch viel vorzubereiten.


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : Deinem Besuch und Dir wünsch ich ne stramme Barbe oder 2!

Hier ist für Montag ebenfalls Gewitter angesagt. Falls nichts dazwischenkommt (ist leider gut möglich) hoffe ich auf einen „sehr-früh-Ansitz” am Montag-Morgen.


----------



## Andal

Im Westen wirds am besten......


----------



## Kochtopf

Hier sind ab Mittwoch Gewitter angekündigt, pünktlich zum Wochenende wird es regnerisch... hoffe dennoch, vielleicht am Sonntag auf Aal *Döbel!* Zu gehen


----------



## geomas

Jetzt ist Sonntag...


----------



## Kochtopf

Nein, nein, nächsten Sonntag. Heute ist Baustellensabbathschändersonntag


----------



## geomas

Ja, das hatte ich schon vermutet. Sorry. Ich hab heute (Sonntag) auch zu arbeiten, aber vielleicht ist ne kurze Abendsession drin.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte ich schon vermutet. Sorry. Ich hab heute (Sonntag) auch zu arbeiten, aber vielleicht ist ne kurze Abendsession drin.


Ich habe es als freundliche Aufforderung angeln zu gehen empfunden, aber gottseidankleider habe ich andere Prioritäten (weswegen ich wohl auch nie ein besonders guter Angler werden dürfte. Mir fehlt die Angelzeit in der frühen Jugend als man noch Zeit und Langeweile hatte , das holt man nicht so schnell auf. Dafür, dass du nur einen kleinen Radius beangelst hast du aber einen wirklich bunten Strauss an Kleinoden von Gewässern, was soll man da in die Ferne schweifen (außer zu Ükeltreffen *hust*)


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heute ist Baustellensabbathschändersonntag


Da bin ich ja nicht alleine.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe es als freundliche Aufforderung angeln zu gehen empfunden, aber gottseidankleider habe ich andere Prioritäten (weswegen ich wohl auch nie ein besonders guter Angler werden dürfte. Mir fehlt die Angelzeit in der frühen Jugend als man noch Zeit und Langeweile hatte , das holt man nicht so schnell auf. Dafür, dass du nur einen kleinen Radius beangelst hast du aber einen wirklich bunten Strauss an Kleinoden von Gewässern, was soll man da in die Ferne schweifen (außer zu Ükeltreffen *hust*)



Als ich Marios Text weiter oben las, naja, ich hatte sofort Lust auf einen Trip in Richtung Oberweser. 
Ist für mich momentan aber doch schwierig, so ein relativ weiter Trip.


----------



## Minimax

Ouh, 
nabend Jungs, ich habe etwas den Überblick verloren, deshalb kann ich nur ein allgemeines Petri in die Runde wünschen, entschuldigt bitte- und natürlich ein gutes Gelingen der nächsten Unternehmungen.
Auch ich bin ein Fan dieser prächtigen -das ist genau der richtige Begriff- bronzedunklen Brassen im Erwachsenenkleid, und wenn dann noch diese rauchgrauen, fast stahlblauen Flossen hinzukommen, und der weisse, fühlbar raue Laichausschlag (hässliches Wort eigentlich), dann kann man kaum glauben, das sie mit den kleinen silbernen Setzkescherfüllern verwandt sind. Ich habe das Glück, das die Stadtspree diesen wunderbaren Habitus begünstigt, und ich mich dann eben daran erfreuen kann. Nebenbei machen die auch ordentlich Dampf an feinem Gerät.  Von vermindertem Appetit im Hochzeitskleid merke ich nichts, aber ich erwische die Burschen aufgrund meiner Methoden ohnehin nur als Einzelfahrer. Ich meine auch bemerkt zu haben, das die Bronzedunklen nicht so übermäßig schleimig wie ihre silbernen Artgenossen sind, jedenfalls ist das Vorfach nachher keine Schleimkette. Jedenfalls sinds wunderbare Fische!


----------



## Andal

Ich sehe für mich da einfach zwei Sorten an Brassen, obwohl es natürlich keine zwei Arten sind. Und ja klar, ich fange auch lieber einen ordentlichen Abortdeckel. Deswegen sind die schillernden Skimmers trotzdem schön.


----------



## Tobias85

Die Bronze-Brassen...wunderschön sind die auf jeden Fall. Da ich hauptsächlich aber nur Kiesgruben mit Sandboden zur Verfügung habe, kann ich nur hoffen, dass es sie in einem der Seen gibt, noch hab ich ja nicht alle Seen erkundet.

Aber mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch schon mal mit Weizen pur auf Rotaugen (Futterschleuder) oder Brassen/Schleien (Window Feeder) angefüttert? Ist das erfolgversprechend, oder würdet ihr da noch zusätzlich etwas normales Futter zufüttern? Ich finde Weizen deutlich praktischer als Maden, weil für mich einfacher verfügbar, man kann ihn auch gekocht lagern und er passt super zum Studentenbudget.  Deswegen wollte ich jetzt verstärkt mal mit Weizen statt Made rumprobieren.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Bronze-Brassen...wunderschön sind die auf jeden Fall. Da ich hauptsächlich aber nur Kiesgruben mit Sandboden zur Verfügung habe, kann ich nur hoffen, dass es sie in einem der Seen gibt, noch hab ich ja nicht alle Seen erkundet.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch schon mal mit Weizen pur auf Rotaugen (Futterschleuder) oder Brassen/Schleien (Window Feeder) angefüttert? Ist das erfolgversprechend, oder würdet ihr da noch zusätzlich etwas normales Futter zufüttern? Ich finde Weizen deutlich praktischer als Maden, weil für mich einfacher verfügbar, man kann ihn auch gekocht lagern und er passt super zum Studentenbudget.  Deswegen wollte ich jetzt verstärkt mal mit Weizen statt Made rumprobieren.



@Fantastic Fishing  hatte früher mal was dazu geschrieben, auch auf seiner Seite.
Weizen pur (gekocht, ganz paar harte Körner dazwischen, wie von FF empfohlen) hab ich schon per Katapult gefüttert ohne weitere Zusätze im Futter.
War allerdings an einem Gewässer mit bunt gemischtem Fischbestand, gefangen hab ich (glaub ich zu erinnern) in erster Linie Giebel.



PS: Hab mal gesucht, hier https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...-friedfischangler.331698/page-33#post-4730658 hatte ich was vom ersten Weizen-Test geschrieben. 
Oktober 2017 - kommt mir vor wie vor ner Ewigkeit.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, @geomas! Fantastics Seiten hab ich natürlich schon mehrfach dazu durchforstet, aber zu Weizen pur kam er nur einmal beiläufig zu sprechen und da nur auf Schleien im Sommer. Deswegen bin ich an weiteren Erfahrungsberichten wie deinem sehr interessiert. 

Wenns jetzt nicht meine Zielfische werden, die ich fange, dann ist mir das auch egal. Sind nur die, auf die ich es taktisch erstmal abgesehen habe, aber jeder andere Fang auf Weizen wäre auch höchst willkommen.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Nein, Tobias ist es nicht, aber Ihr könnt selbstverständlich alle vorbeikommen!!!
> 
> Wir angeln an den selben Stellen, wie vor 2 Wochen!!!
> 
> Als Bordie ist er leider nicht mehr aktiv! Der Hering weis, wer gemeint ist!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Nah denn mal viel Petri für euch und schöne Grüße an Olaf.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Angesichts der angekündigten hohen Temperaturen gab es heute Vormittag nur einen Kurzbesuch an meinem Hausgewässer. Aber der hat sich gelohnt! Ich konnte meinen zweitgrößten Wümme-Brassen überhaupt fangen. 55 cm hatte der Bursche, der sich für mein einzeln angeködertes Maiskorn in nur 50 cm tiefen Wasser interessiert hat. Ansonsten gab es noch einige lütte Plötzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke, @geomas! Fantastics Seiten hab ich natürlich schon mehrfach dazu durchforstet, aber zu Weizen pur kam er nur einmal beiläufig zu sprechen und da nur auf Schleien im Sommer. Deswegen bin ich an weiteren Erfahrungsberichten wie deinem sehr interessiert.
> 
> Wenns jetzt nicht meine Zielfische werden, die ich fange, dann ist mir das auch egal. Sind nur die, auf die ich es taktisch erstmal abgesehen habe, aber jeder andere Fang auf Weizen wäre auch höchst willkommen.



Ich füttere Weizen häufig pur, wenn ich kein Geld für andere Partikel einsetzen will. Ich bevorzuge auf Brassen dann aber die fermentierte Variante, die dichter am Spotmix der Karpfenangler liegt. Das Problem mit der Schleuder ist eher, das du rein Akustisch jede Menge kleinere Weißfische um dein Futter stellst. Die Körner sinken recht langsam, was dann schwierig mit den Brassen werden kann. An einem Baggerloch sind es die lütten Alande, am nächsten See die kleinen Rotfedern, dann wieder die Rotaugen, die sich sofort unter die Oberfläche stellen. Da kommt wenig unten an und wenn doch, sammeln sie auch dort alles ab. Das ist je nach Gewässer ein Spiel mit dem Feuer, wenn es um die Schleuder und große Fische geht.

Daher der Window Feeder, weil ich zentrierter den Weizen an den Grund des Gewässers bekomme, ohne mir die Kinderstube an den Platz zu stellen.


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ne, der Tobsen verbringt die nächsten Tage mit Protokolle schreiben und im dunklen Kellerlabor abzuhängen...ganz so, wie es der Angler von Welt liebt!



Was macht er denn gerade? (*neugier*)
Das hört sich an wie mein "Pysikalische-Chemie-1" Praktikum seinerzeit...so von wegen Keller und dunkel und jeden Tag ein Protokoll...watt hab ich das gehasst!!

Mit Weizen auf Friedfischies werd ich demnächst auch probieren, auch weil ich Maden selten zur Hand habe....da meine Frau (nach einem unglücklichen und bestimmt nur einmaligen Zwischenfall) ein Kühlschranklagerverbot ausgesprochen hat müsste ich die immer frisch kaufen...ich bin aber Wochentags von 6-19 Uhr ausser Haus, da ist das oft nicht möglich.

Ich habe am WE wieder mit Hühnerherzen experimentiert, ohne einen Zupfer. Ich denke aber, das war der Stelle geschuldet da jeglicher Köder hier versagt hat.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Angesichts der angekündigten hohen Temperaturen gab es heute Vormittag nur einen Kurzbesuch an meinem Hausgewässer. Aber der hat sich gelohnt! Ich konnte meinen zweitgrößten Wümme-Brassen überhaupt fangen. 55 cm hatte der Bursche, der sich für mein einzeln angeködertes Maiskorn in nur 50 cm tiefen Wasser interessiert hat. Ansonsten gab es noch einige lütte Plötzen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325233
> Anhang anzeigen 325234



Petri Wuemme, stolzer Fisch aus so einem kleinen Flüsschen, den hast du dir verdient!


----------



## Jason

Danke @Fantastic Fishing das du @Tobias85 mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehst.
Wenn man dich braucht, bist du da. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich füttere Weizen häufig pur, wenn ich kein Geld für andere Partikel einsetzen will. Ich bevorzuge auf Brassen dann aber die fermentierte Variante, die dichter am Spotmix der Karpfenangler liegt. Das Problem mit der Schleuder ist eher, das du rein Akustisch jede Menge kleinere Weißfische um dein Futter stellst. Die Körner sinken recht langsam, was dann schwierig mit den Brassen werden kann. An einem Baggerloch sind es die lütten Alande, am nächsten See die kleinen Rotfedern, dann wieder die Rotaugen, die sich sofort unter die Oberfläche stellen. Da kommt wenig unten an und wenn doch, sammeln sie auch dort alles ab. Das ist je nach Gewässer ein Spiel mit dem Feuer, wenn es um die Schleuder und große Fische geht.
> 
> Daher der Window Feeder, weil ich zentrierter den Weizen an den Grund des Gewässers bekomme, ohne mir die Kinderstube an den Platz zu stellen.



Danke, das bringt mich schon mal ziemlich weiter. Grad am trüben Mittellandkanal wollte ich genau auf die akustischen Reiz setzen beim Rotaugenangeln mit der Pose. Da ist mir die Größe auch  zweitrangig, sondern es geht mir erstmal um das finden, ausprobieren und erste Erfolge verbuchen und Vertrauen in den Köder aufbauen. Auf Brassen und Schleien würde ich sowieso wie du sagtest mit dem Window Feeder rangehen und das Korn am Haken noch irgendwie dippen, damit sie es scheller finden zwischen den vielen Körnern.


----------



## Tobias85

Welpi schrieb:


> Was macht er denn gerade? (*neugier*)
> Das hört sich an wie mein "Pysikalische-Chemie-1" Praktikum seinerzeit...so von wegen Keller und dunkel und jeden Tag ein Protokoll...watt hab ich das gehasst!!



Physikalisches Grundpraktikum 3 (und damit das letzte von allen), letztendlich ist das aber fast gleich wie das PC-Praktikum. Nur mit cooleren Versuchen wie Gammastrahlungs-Spektren und so.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Petri zu der stattlichen Brasse. Schönes Tier.  Die große Brasse, die ich neulich gefangen habe, hatte ich gar nicht gemessen, ich Kamel.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Wuemmehunter 

Petri Heil, Stephan!

Toller Fisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke, das bringt mich schon mal ziemlich weiter. Grad am trüben Mittellandkanal wollte ich genau auf die akustischen Reiz setzen beim Rotaugenangeln mit der Pose. Da ist mir die Größe auch  zweitrangig, sondern es geht mir erstmal um das finden, ausprobieren und erste Erfolge verbuchen und Vertrauen in den Köder aufbauen. Auf Brassen und Schleien würde ich sowieso wie du sagtest mit dem Window Feeder rangehen und das Korn am Haken noch irgendwie dippen, damit sie es scheller finden zwischen den vielen Körnern.



Du musst dir nur angewöhnen, den Köder konsequent zu nutzen und dich nicht vom Erfolg der Maden oder Würmer beirren lassen. Lebendige Köder haben immer die Nase vorn, da ist Geduld und eine gesunde Erwartungshaltung gefragt. Ich hab mit dem Weizen sogar schon ein Rudel an Barschen überlisten können, für Überraschungen ist also immer gesorgt.

Du kannst alternativ auch Reis füttern, hat bei mir auf Rotaugen die letzen Versuche sehr gut funktioniert. Allerdings immer mit Maden als Köder.


----------



## feederbrassen

Bei mir am See geht nichts. 
Überhaupt nichts. 
Die sind gerade anderweitig beschäftigt. 
Aber.........,., 
Raubfisch ist wieder offen. 

Petri heil an die Fänger hier und @Wümme , schöne Platte 
Die such ich bis dato vergebens


----------



## Xianeli

So.....

Nachdem ich die letzten 2 Wochen 0,0 Zeit für irgendwas hatte habe ich es heute mal ans Wasser geschafft. 16:45 war alles aufgebaut ( bin mit der Uhrzeit nicht zufrieden aber man nimmt was man bekommen kann ^^) 

17:15 Uhr ist dann erstmal die Mülltüte weggeflogen und ich bin hinterher gesprintet ( extrem windig heute) und prompt geht irgendwas auf die Rute.... ich schnell zurück und den Anschlag gesetzt.... nix dran. 17:30 wieder ein Biss auf der flachen Rute und Anhieb schon wieder ins leere.

Erstmal total frustriert ne Kippe angemacht und dann reißt es die Rute die im tiefen liegt fast vom Rod Pod. Dürfte eine Ü50 Brasse sein, gemessen wird später.


----------



## Jason

Ziemlich Turbulent was du hier berichtest. Trotz allem dem Petri Heil @Xianeli zur kapitalen Brasse.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Xianeli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ziemlich Turbulent was du hier berichtest. Trotz allem dem Petri Heil @Xianeli zur kapitalen Brasse.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielen Dank Jason, aber gibt deutlich größere Exemplare hier. Hoffe da geht noch was ans Band


----------



## Xianeli

Irgendwie ist heute der Wurm drin. 6 eindeutige Bisse und nur 2 an der Selbsthakmontage hängen geblieben. Naja wer weiß, vielleicht waren die anderen auch nur Schnurschwimmer oder so. 45 Minuten mach ich noch dann wird eingepackt


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Angesichts der angekündigten hohen Temperaturen gab es heute Vormittag nur einen Kurzbesuch an meinem Hausgewässer. Aber der hat sich gelohnt! Ich konnte meinen zweitgrößten Wümme-Brassen überhaupt fangen. 55 cm hatte der Bursche, der sich für mein einzeln angeködertes Maiskorn in nur 50 cm tiefen Wasser interessiert hat. Ansonsten gab es noch einige lütte Plötzen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325233
> Anhang anzeigen 325234



Petri schöne Fische


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Jason, aber gibt deutlich größere Exemplare hier. Hoffe da geht noch was ans Band



Auch Dir ein dickes Petri zur Brasse.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil an die Brassenbändiger @Xianeli  und @Wuemmehunter ! 

Danke an Fantastic für seine Weizen-Tipps. Werde mit Sicherheit demnächst mal wieder Weizen einsetzen, also auch Danke an „Tobsen” für die Anregung. 
Und so'n Window-Feeder fehlt mir noch im Bestand...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein Windowfeeder fehlt mir auch, ich schwanke zwischen WF und Baitdropper und kann mich zu keinem von beiden durchringen.
Aber mal was ganz anderes. Bei mir sieht es beim trotting mit der Pin und dem dirigieren der Pose oftmals so aus, als würde ich Gymnastik machen, die Rutenspitze zeigt Richtung Pose und ich bräuchte viel zu lange um auf Fühlung zu gehen und anzuschlagen, erst recht bei driften von 30, 40 Metern, zumal die Pin keine Übersetzung hat. Wie löst ihr das Problem? Eine längere Rute würde sicher Sinn machen


----------



## Jason

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Habe keine Pin Erfahrung. Ich hoffe das du mir bei unserem nächsten Ausflug das angeln mit der Pin schmackhaft machst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Habe keine Pin Erfahrung. Ich hoffe das du mir bei unserem nächsten Ausflug das angeln mit der Pin schmackhaft machst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hatte sie beim letzten Mal an der Diemel dabei, an der Swingtiprute. Leider den einen Biss versaut, das wäre Wahnsinn gewesen.
Ansonsten brauchen wir ein Gewässer, an dem treibende Köder erlaubt sind, dann fangen wir vielleicht (nicht nur) (rotpunkt)döbel


----------



## Jason

Das du die Pin dabei hattest weiß ich doch. Da war ich aber noch nicht auf so einer schönen Rolle fixiert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Treibende Köder an der Diemel passt schon. Keine Bange 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die BB 2200 l ist auch eine gute Rolle. Habe ich vor kurzem erst bekommen. Gefischt hab ich sie allerdings noch nicht.





Eine Europa Klasse Deluxe wäre doch auch was, die schöne blaue Farbe 

@geomas
Hast du nur die große Schraube verloren?

Gestern hatte ich die ersten vorsichtigen Bisse von Aiteln und einem Waller hab ich den Köfi wider rausgezogen. Friedfisch kann momentan noch warten.


----------



## Forelle74

Petri allen fängern.
Ich war am We auch mal wieder unterwegs.
Hab meinen bisher größten Giebel mit 40cm gefangen?
Wie groß werden die eigentlich so im Durchschnitt?
Dachte erst an einen Karpfen,an der feinen Rute hat der ordentlich Dampf gemacht.
Ein paar kleine Satzer und einige Rotfedern gabs auch noch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Windowfeeder fehlt mir auch, ich schwanke zwischen WF und Baitdropper und kann mich zu keinem von beiden durchringen.
> Aber mal was ganz anderes. Bei mir sieht es beim trotting mit der Pin und dem dirigieren der Pose oftmals so aus, als würde ich Gymnastik machen, die Rutenspitze zeigt Richtung Pose und ich bräuchte viel zu lange um auf Fühlung zu gehen und anzuschlagen, erst recht bei driften von 30, 40 Metern, zumal die Pin keine Übersetzung hat. Wie löst ihr das Problem? Eine längere Rute würde sicher Sinn machen


@Kochtopf: Mit der Pin kannst Du den Schnurabzug ja sehr fein regulieren und so Schnurbögen zuverlässig verhindern. Auf sehr lange Driften muss ich in mein fortgeschrittenen Alter leider verzichten. Auf 40 Meter sehe ich die Pose nicht mehr. Aber längere Rute sind gut um die Montage besser dirigieren zu können.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Mit der Pin kannst Du den Schnurabzug ja sehr fein regulieren und so Schnurbögen zuverlässig verhindern. Auf sehr lange Driften muss ich in mein fortgeschrittenen Alter leider verzichten. Auf 40 Meter sehe ich die Pose nicht mehr. Aber längere Rute sind gut um die Montage besser dirigieren zu können.


Ich finde, je länger, desto führ. Bin ja etwa vor Jahresfrist erst an meine 7 m Bolo gekommen und muss eindeutig sagen, dass der lange Stock bei treibenden Schwimmern ein echter Segen ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Forelle, tolle Giebel und tolles Gewässer!



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auf sehr lange Driften muss ich in mein fortgeschrittenen Alter leider verzichten. Auf 40 Meter sehe ich die Pose nicht mehr.



@Minimax schwört ja auf gelbe (oder pinke?) Polbrillen, weil diese die Antenne aus der Umgebung deutlich hervorstechen lassen. Vielleicht wäre sowas eine Option für dich?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für den Hinweis, Tobias.
 Werd's Mal probieren, gehöre aber zu der Fraktion, die halbjährlich zum Augenarzt muss.
@Forelle74: Petri noch zu den hübschen Kämpfern. Der Giebel sieht schon toll aus.
Allen anderen natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## phirania

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325281
> Anhang anzeigen 325282
> Anhang anzeigen 325283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petri allen fängern.
> Ich war am We auch mal wieder unterwegs.
> Hab meinen bisher größten Giebel mit 40cm gefangen?
> Wie groß werden die eigentlich so im Durchschnitt?
> Dachte erst an einen Karpfen,an der feinen Rute hat der ordentlich Dampf gemacht.
> Ein paar kleine Satzer und einige Rotfedern gabs auch noch.



Petri schöne Fische..


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde, je länger, desto führ. Bin ja etwa vor Jahresfrist erst an meine 7 m Bolo gekommen und muss eindeutig sagen, dass der lange Stock bei treibenden Schwimmern ein echter Segen ist.



Damit ist man der Matchrute dermaßen überlegen, dass ich eigentlich nix anderes mehr brauche.
OK - mit britischem Angeln hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun...
Auch am Meer the "Weapon of choice", weil man eine brutal starke Rute fischen kann, ohne auf Leichtigkeit und Feinfühligkeit verzichten zu müssen.
Wenn die Dinger leicht genug sind, machen die einfach nur Freude..


----------



## Andal

Selbst als überlange Grundrute fische ich meine Lineaeffe recht gerne. Die 40 gr. WG sind da nicht zu derbe.


----------



## rutilus69

Na da wart ihr aber alle fleißig am Wasser  
Petir Heil allen erfolgreichen!

Ich habe es dieses lange Wochenende zwar auch ans Wasser geschafft, aber die großen Fische blieben aus.
Donnerstag am Kanal nur ein paar kleine Plötzen und ein kleiner Brassen von ca. 25cm.
Freitag am See ein paar Mini-Plötzen und etwas kräftigeres (ich vermute mal ein kleiner Karpfen), was ich aber nicht zu einem Landgang überreden konnte.
Am Sonnabend war es ja schon recht warm hier, also bin ich nur abends mal für zwei Stunden an den Kanal gefahren. Genau eine Plötze, ein mittelprächtiger Brassen und ein 5cm Bärschlein, dass sich aber drei Rotwürmer auf dem 6er Haken komplett reingeschlürft hat 
Nach dem ganzen mittelprächtigen rumgeangel wollte ich es am Sonntag nochmal wissen. Um 6:00 Uhr saß ich am Altarm und die Pose war kaum im Wasser, als schon der erste Biss kam. Überraschung, mal wieder eine Mini-Plötze 
So ging es auch munter weiter: Made rangehängt und Baby-Plötze am Haken. Also habe ich mal auf Mais umgeschwenkt und schon war Ruhe - zu viel Ruhe   Wieder Made ran und weiter ging es mit dem fröhlichen Mini-Fisch fangen. das wurde mir nach einer Stunde aber dann doch zu bunt, also wieder Mais dran und schon hörte das gezuppel auf. Ich hatte mir grade einen Kaffee eingegossen, als ich meine Pose vermisste. Die Schnur an der Rute war erstaunlich gut gespannt und nach ein paar Minuten sagte ein 35er Brassen "Hallo" 
Der Tag ging dann im Wechsel Made - Mais so weiter. Irgendwann bekam ich dann Besuch von einer Enten-Familie, die sich überhaupt nicht von mir gestört fühlte und meinen Angelplatz belagerte. Also zwangspause. Mutter Ente schwamm irgendwann weiter und die halbstarken hinterher. Grade dachte ich noch, dass sie weit genug weg seien und warf die Montage wieder aus. Das leichte platschen reichte aus, um den Trupp umdrehen zu lassen und mit lautem Geschnatter auf die Pose zuzustürzen - also weiter Zwangspause 
Das ganze Spiel wiederholte sich noch ein, zwei mal und dann zogen sie endgültig ab. Mir wurde es dann auch zu warm und tat es den Enten gleich 

Alles in allem war es ein schönes Wochenende mit schönen Stunden am Wasser, auch wenn die großen Fische ausgeblieben sind.


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber mal was ganz anderes. Bei mir sieht es beim trotting mit der Pin und dem dirigieren der Pose oftmals so aus, als würde ich Gymnastik machen, die Rutenspitze zeigt Richtung Pose und ich bräuchte viel zu lange um auf Fühlung zu gehen und anzuschlagen, erst recht bei driften von 30, 40 Metern, zumal die Pin keine Übersetzung hat. Wie löst ihr das Problem? Eine längere Rute würde sicher Sinn machen



Wie lange ist die Rute, die Du da gefischt hast? Fände ich interessant, da ich mir eine Rute zur Pin ausgucke und hier im Vorfeld gleich mal die Weichen in die richtige Richtung stellen könnte... Momentan wäre ich vom Bauch her der Meinung, dass 3,90m okay sein sollten und 4,20m eher zu lang sind...


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Physikalisches Grundpraktikum 3 (und damit das letzte von allen), letztendlich ist das aber fast gleich wie das PC-Praktikum. Nur mit cooleren Versuchen wie Gammastrahlungs-Spektren und so.



Ah, okay. Rein physikalisch (nominell) hatten wir nur ein Praktikum, dass dann direkt ins Physik-Vordiplom gemündet hat. Da haben sie uns mit Optik und stehenden Wellen gequält (du bist mit dem gepfeiffe nach ner Zeit schier verrückt geworden). Der Rest ist dann als Pysiklische-Chemie deklariert, von Elektrochemie über die Theroetische Chemie (der spannende Zeemann-Effekt) bis hin zur Quantenchemie (Berechnung der Wasserstoffbindung am !Analogrechner!)... Alles in allem war und ist die PC mein Waterloo...war immer nach dem Motto "Augen zu und durch".. 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Kochtopf

12', also 3,60cm, zu lang gibt es da mE nicht, normalen Uferbewuchs vorausgesetzt. Meine nächste soll 13' lang sein, @Minimax schwört auf seine 14' Acolyte... 
Ich finde es schwer, mit der Pin auf größere Distanz Fühlung aufzunehmen und erfolgreich anzuschlagen, deswegen meine Frage


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 12', also 3,60cm, zu lang gibt es da mE nicht, normalen Uferbewuchs vorausgesetzt. Meine nächste soll 13' lang sein, @Minimax schwört auf seine 14' Acolyte...
> Ich finde es schwer, mit der Pin auf größere Distanz Fühlung aufzunehmen und erfolgreich anzuschlagen, deswegen meine Frage



Das ist schon mal ein guter Input, vielen Dank! Ich konnte meine bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobieren, die Bedingungen am Wasser geben es noch nicht her. In der Fliesstrecke, wo ich vom Ufer erreichbare Stellen habe darf ich nicht trotten, die Stellen im Staubereich, wo ich die Methode fischen darf sind nur per Boot erreichbar und da ist im Moment kein dran Denken...(drum praktiziere ich zur Zeit bevorzugt nächtliches aktives Angeln auf Sechsbarteldöbel ) 

Tendenziell werde ich aber eher auf Distanz trotten... dann werd ich mir auch mal 14´Ruten angucken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde, je länger, desto führ. Bin ja etwa vor Jahresfrist erst an meine 7 m Bolo gekommen und muss eindeutig sagen, dass der lange Stock bei treibenden Schwimmern ein echter Segen ist.



Sag ich doch schon immer.
Am Fluss ist ne Bolo besser als Match-, Avonrute oder so.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag ich doch schon immer.
> Am Fluss ist ne Bolo besser als Match-, Avonrute oder so.


Kommt immer ganz drauf an was man vorhat. Wenn es um weiter draussen geht stimme ich dir zu aber bei starkbewachsenen Ufern kommt man mit 5-6m schonmal an die Grenzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt immer ganz drauf an was man vorhat. Wenn es um weiter draussen geht stimme ich dir zu aber bei starkbewachsenen Ufern kommt man mit 5-6m schonmal an die Grenzen.



Gut, da haste recht.
Ein bisschen Bewegungsfreiheit braucht man schon.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 12', also 3,60cm, zu lang gibt es da mE nicht, normalen Uferbewuchs vorausgesetzt. Meine nächste soll 13' lang sein, @Minimax schwört auf seine 14' Acolyte...
> Ich finde es schwer, mit der Pin auf größere Distanz Fühlung aufzunehmen und erfolgreich anzuschlagen, deswegen meine Frage



Hi, 
kleine Korrektur, sie ist lediglich ne 13er. 
Ich fische sie aus Gewohnheit und Neigung, zudem sind 13 an meinem Gewässern ausreichend und noch (Bäume!) handlich genug.
Tatsächlich sind 13 fürs trotten wohl die untere Grenze, in der Lit und den vielen guten Internetressourcen werden immer 14 oder 15 genannt, wie ja auch hier viele sagen, oder gleich, sicherlich berechtigt, zur Bolo greifen.
Zur Kontrolle ist länger immer besser, es kommt halt aufs Gewässer und die Möglichkeiten dort mit einer langen Rute rumzufuchteln an. Unabhängig von der Länge sollte aber eine Rute zum Long Trotting erstens so leicht wie möglich sein, man hat sie ständig in der Hand, und eine leichte, schlanke und gut ausgewogene Rute hilft bei schnellen Anhieben über Distanz: man kann sie einfach schneller bewegen.
Und zweitens sollte sie "Biss" haben, also nicht zu weich oder parabolisch sein, auch nicht in der Spitze: Einen entstehenden Schnurbogen umzulegen, lange Schnurlängen rasch aufzunehmen, eine schwere Pose in Strömung über Distanz zu kontrollieren, da brauchtst schon Spritzigkeit, eher eine Wagglerrute als eine Stickrute (die weiche Spitzen für feine Schnüre und kurze Distanz haben).
Ich habe wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, Konkret auf Modelle bezogen würd ich sagen, die Acolyte ist super geeignet, während eine Aqualite Sensor schon etwas zu weich und schwippig ist (und auch gewichtsmäßig im Vergleich etwas behäbig). Aber Wilson schrieb schon vor längerer Zeit sinngemäß, any decent Match will do.

In der Praxis ist es zudem wichtig, das die Schnur zwischen Pose und Spitze so gerade wie möglich verläuft, Schnurbögen soll man vermeiden wie die Pest. man muss immer Fühlung mit dem Schwimmer halten und seinen Zug am Spulenrand bemerken und Dosieren. Daher auch die relativ robusten Schwimmermodelle. Die wie ich finde beste Anleitung im Internet bleibt immer noch "Heavy Trotting in Winter" auf Youtube. Everard erklärt dort sehr genau die Art des Angelns und das verwendete Gerät und seine Zusammenhänge.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Welpi schrieb:


> Alles in allem war und ist die PC mein Waterloo...war immer nach dem Motto "Augen zu und durch"..



Wars für mich damals in Chemiestudium auch...nach dem Wechsel mach ich aktuell nurnoch Physik und plötzlich läuft es ganz gut


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die langen Bolos haben eigentlich (draußen im Freiraum) nur einen Nachteil: Beim Keschern ist die Rutenlänge eben im Wege, muss ich langen Kescher haben, was bei großen Fischen schnell schwer wird, oder einen zweiten Kescherhelfer, das ist dann optimal.
Kleine Fische rausheben mit einer stärkeren Langrute ist dagegen problemlos, so man Luftschwinger fangen kann.


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, Konkret auf Modelle bezogen würd ich sagen, die Acolyte ist super geeignet.....



Die Acolyte liest sich scho seeehr gut *schmacht*... in 14´ wäre sie sogar vom Transportmass her noch gut, 15´wären aber scho sehr attraktiv...vor allem vom Gewicht her. Da waren nur wieder meine zwei Probleme: Wo könnte ich die Stöckchen probebegrabbeln (da gibts meines Wissens im Umkreis von 300 km nada) und wie beschaffe ich datt Dingens an der Misses vorbei? Jetzt zur Urlaubszeit ist Smaug ein Schosshündchen gegen mein Herzblatt...


----------



## Minimax

Woah, Wochenende, schönes Wetter und die Beissfreude der Fische in ganz Ükelanien verlangen ja dem Leser einiges ab, vielen Dank für die vielen Bereichte, und natürlich herzliches Petris @Wuemmehunter @Xianeli @Forelle74 und @rutilus69 - ich wette, ich habe unhöflich jemanden vergessen, aber toll das so viele schöne Zeit am Wasser verbringen konnten!
@Fantastic Fishing Hallo, mein lieber, toll das Du mal wieder vorbeischaust- Was macht Die Angelei bei Dir grad so? 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax schwört ja auf gelbe (oder pinke?) Polbrillen, weil diese die Antenne aus der Umgebung deutlich hervorstechen lassen. Vielleicht wäre sowas eine Option für dich?



Gelbe Polbrille. Der Effekt ist wirklich überdeutlich. Nicht nur das die Polbrille störende Reflexe reduziert, das gelb hebt das "Posen-Orange" so deutlich hervor, das man viele Meter an Driftraum gewinnt. Pinke Modelle habe ich noch nicht probiert, ich glaube es war @Andal der diese farbe empfohlen hat. Jedenfalls muss so eine Aufhellerpol mit, mindestes so wichtig wie die Köderschleuder (Wo ist eigentlich meine Polbrille?) Und @Wuemmehunter, die Handemadeavons auf dem schönen Photo das du neulich gepostet hast, sind mit ihren großen Antennen schon ziemlich gut, die Modelle von Drennan oder Middy haben für meine armen Augen und Distanz zu kleine Antennen. Und Loaferantennen oder die Harrellavons haben wiederum zu dicke (für meinen Geschmack) Antennen.


----------



## Minimax

Welpi schrieb:


> und wie beschaffe ich datt Dingens an der Misses vorbei?



Ist wie mit aller Konterbande: DIe heisse Ware ist nur im Transit gefährdet, hat die Neuanschaffung erstmal den Rutenwald erreicht, kann keine (nichtangelnde) Missus der Welt sie von dem Altbestand unterscheiden. 
EIne Möglichkeit wäre die Zusendung an eine Packstation, oder auf die Arbeitsstelle wenn möglich, oder an einen vertrauenswürdigen Kumpel. Dann flugs ins Rutenetui zusammen mit ein paar Altruten und das wars.
Das Problem ist man verrät sich immer selbst, aus lauter Freude über das neue Spielzeug, die man dann eben auch mitteilen möchte. Daher mein Rat: Verwöhne und umhege Mrs. Welpi, zerstreu ihre Bedenken mit Charme, Sanftheit und Liebe, sei ein guter Mr. Welpi, dann geht in aller Regel der Antrag glatt durch, und du hast Das gute Gefühl, mit ner genehmigten & lizensierten Rute zu Fischen, sozusagen Missus-approved.


----------



## Orothred

Na ja, jeder fängt mal klein an, aber der erste Erfolg ist immerhin einer  
Kamen noch einige in der Größe dazu am Wochenende


----------



## Professor Tinca

Orothred schrieb:


> Na ja, jeder fängt mal klein an, aber der erste Erfolg ist immerhin einer




Dann Glückwunsch zum ersten Plötz!

Irgendwann beißen auch größere.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann Glückwunsch zum ersten Plötz!
> 
> Irgendwann beißen auch größere.



Oder es geht garnichts mehr wegen raffinierter Montagen, großer Haken und Sandwichbrot!

Gruß Heinz

Am Sonntag extra schon sehr früh am Wasser gewesen (5 Uhr) wegen der Tincas. Rafinierte Montage mit super sensibler Pose (3 Schrote Nr. 10 lassen die Antenne absaufen), 8er Haken durchgebunden mit Brotflocke beködert. Die Kleinen haben am Köder genibbelt, sonst nichts. Selbst Frau Hübner hat nur handlange Rotaugen gefangen (über 30 Stück), keinen noch so kleinen Brassen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag ich doch schon immer.
> Am Fluss ist ne Bolo besser als Match-, Avonrute oder so.



Kommt ganz auf die Match drauf an, mit ner 6m ist ganz anderes FIschen wie mit einer 3,60....3,90....4,20m.
Wie @Kochtopf schon schreibt kommt es auch auf die Gegebenheiten drauf an. An ner Buhne oder im Fluß stehend ist ne andere Sache wie am Ufer unter Gestrüpp. Ich denke man sollte das nicht so verallgemeinern  jeder Rute hat ihren Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Match drauf an, mit ner 6m ist ganz anderes FIschen wie mit einer 3,60....3,90....4,20m.




So'n 6m Matchwabbelstock ist kein Vergleich zu ner vernünftigen 6m Bolo. 

Aber ansonsten stimme ich zu. Es gibt sicher für jede Rute jemanden, der sie auch(angebracht oder unangebracht) irgendwo verwendet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Davon ab sehen Bolos meist ähnlich schön und elegant wie diese grellbunten Leggings für Jogger aus und sind aufgrund der Teleskopbauweise relativ klobig. Das Plus Bewuchs spricht für eine match an meinen Stellen. Eine Bolo in 7m kommt dann wenn ich mir eine gescheite, die nicht als optisches Brechmittel geeignet ist leisten kann, auch wieder ins Haus, aber ansonsten sind Hinweise auf Bolos nicht hilfreich

@Welpi bei Friedfischen.de kannst du auf Rechnung kaufen und ggf. Zurück schicken wenn sie nicht gefällt (was nicht passieren wird, selbst wenn du die Rute blind kaufst verwette ich meinen Allerwertesten, dass du sie nie nie nie wieder hergeben willst.

Drennanruten machen Glücklich sprach der WaM


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kann ich nur bestätigen!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist wie mit aller Konterbande: DIe heisse Ware ist nur im Transit gefährdet, hat die Neuanschaffung erstmal den Rutenwald erreicht, kann keine (nichtangelnde) Missus der Welt sie von dem Altbestand unterscheiden.
> EIne Möglichkeit wäre die Zusendung an eine Packstation, oder auf die Arbeitsstelle wenn möglich, oder an einen vertrauenswürdigen Kumpel. Dann flugs ins Rutenetui zusammen mit ein paar Altruten und das wars.
> Das Problem ist man verrät sich immer selbst, aus lauter Freude über das neue Spielzeug, die man dann eben auch mitteilen möchte. Daher mein Rat: Verwöhne und umhege Mrs. Welpi, zerstreu ihre Bedenken mit Charme, Sanftheit und Liebe, sei ein guter Mr. Welpi, dann geht in aller Regel der Antrag glatt durch, und du hast Das gute Gefühl, mit ner genehmigten & lizensierten Rute zu Fischen, sozusagen Missus-approved.



Da spricht ein Könner - genau so macht man das!
Alles Andere wäre doch schnöder Betrug.
Gestern habe ich, quasi über Nacht, ne High End Rute genehmigt bekommen...
Bin ich jetzt ein Flittchen? Also ich finde nix Verwerfliches daran, sich für ne tolle Rute von Ehre und Rückrat zu trennen.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da spricht ein Könner - genau so macht man das!
> Alles Andere wäre doch schnöder Betrug.
> Gestern habe ich, quasi über Nacht, ne High End Rute genehmigt bekommen...
> Bin ich jetzt ein Flittchen? Also ich finde nix Verwerfliches daran, sich für ne tolle Rute von Ehre und Rückrat zu trennen.



Aber, lieber Freund,
es ist doch eine Win Win Situation: Ein paar Blümlein ausser der Reihe, ein Küsschen hier und da oder mal wieder ausgehen ist doch nicht nur Mittel zum Zweck und die Mühlen der innerehelichen Justiz zu beschleunigen, den wenn die Damen sich freuen, freut man sich doch auch: Quality time.  Die höchste Stufe ist natürlich, die Liebste auf Händen zu tragen, ohne dass sofortige Vergütung in Form eines Tacklescheins winkt, sondern einfach so. Das Leben mit diesen wunderbaren, mysteriösen Geschöpfen ist ja ein Miteinander, kein Gegeneinander. (Ausserdem werden sie sonst zu schnell misstrauisch, wenn man mal nett ist, denn die durchschnittliche Anglermissus ist verdammt gerissen)


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos Tackle - durch einen geburtstagsnachträglichen Geldsegen hat mein Rutenwald einen prominenten Zuwachs bekommen:
Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic in 390 centimetern Länge.

Vielen Dank an @Tricast! Die gebe ich nicht mehr her. Die Aktion wird mit B10 angegeben, das müsste meinen Recherchen nach für eine halbparabole Aktion und 10gr WG steht.
Ich bin begeistert, eine bildschöne, elegante Rute, wie geschaffen für die Pin...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Glückwunsch @Kochtopf, ein wirklich h elegantes Stöckchen. Möge es Dir viele ebenso elegant gefangene Fische bringen.


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Tackle - durch einen geburtstagsnachträglichen Geldsegen hat mein Rutenwald einen prominenten Zuwachs bekommen:
> Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic in 390 centimetern Länge..]



Oooohhhhh ....auf SO eine warte ich auch schon lange *Neid*...hab mir erst eine Traverse-X Spinnrute mit Aktion B30 in 2.10m geholt...die alten Silstar liegen meinem persönlichen Gusto unheimlich gut!! 
By the way, falls jemand ne X-citer Match in liebevolle Hände abzugeben hätte ....

Der einzige Nachteil bei den alten Silstars ist, dass der Lack der Ringwicklungen tendenziell dazu neigt einzureissen...ansonsten sind die, gute Pflege vorausgesetzt, tipptop. Vor allem die Blanks find ich genial...leicht, nix schwabbelig...und das Mitte der 80'er...


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Oooohhhhh ....auf SO eine warte ich auch schon lange *Neid*...hab mir erst eine Traverse-X Spinnrute mit Aktion B30 in 2.10m geholt...die alten Silstar liegen meinem persönlichen Gusto unheimlich gut!!
> By the way, falls jemand ne X-citer Match in liebevolle Hände abzugeben hätte ....
> 
> Der einzige Nachteil bei den alten Silstars ist, dass der Lack der Ringwicklungen tendenziell dazu neigt einzureissen...ansonsten sind die, gute Pflege vorausgesetzt, tipptop. Vor allem die Blanks find ich genial...leicht, nix schwabbelig...und das Mitte der 80'er...


Ringe und alles sind Tippitoppi - sie ist auf jeden Fall nicht übermäßig gefischt worden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> .................. Das Leben mit diesen wunderbaren, mysteriösen Geschöpfen ist ja ein Miteinander, kein Gegeneinander. (Ausserdem werden sie sonst zu schnell misstrauisch, wenn man mal nett ist, denn die durchschnittliche Anglermissus ist verdammt gerissen)



Lebensgefährtin kommt doch von Lebensgefahr oder nicht ?



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Tackle - durch einen geburtstagsnachträglichen Geldsegen hat mein Rutenwald einen prominenten Zuwachs bekommen:
> Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic in 390 centimetern Länge.
> ...........
> Ich bin begeistert, eine bildschöne, elegante Rute, wie geschaffen für die Pin...



Ein ganz tolles Stöckchen ist das.

@Tricast
Heinz, die kannst du doch nicht weggeben!

Jetzt kommt PöttPött seine SJ bestimmt wie ne Brandungsrute vor. 

duckundwech.....


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Eine Europa Klasse Deluxe wäre doch auch was, die schöne blaue Farbe


Du sprichst von dem Vorgänger Modell der BB I. Davon schlummern 4 Stück in meiner Vitrine. Waren in den Katalogen von 1967-1971 zu finden. Aktuell fische ich diese aber nicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Das ist eine schicke Rute. Gratulation. Und sogar mit Schieberinge.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lebensgefährtin kommt doch von Lebensgefahr oder nicht ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ein ganz tolles Stöckchen ist das.
> 
> @Tricast
> Heinz, die kannst du doch nicht weggeben!
> 
> Jetzt kommt PöttPött seine SJ bestimmt wie ne Brandungsrute vor.
> 
> duckundwech.....




Prof, es war nicht meine Rute. Die Rute ist sehr wenig gefischt worden und derjenige angelt nicht mehr. Ich selbst habe eine Shimanski Diaflash in 3,90 in der Mache. Für Freunde habe ich auch noch eine Shimanski Super Ultegra in 4,20 abzugeben; wie Neu.

Liebe Grüße aus Frankreich

Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße aus Frankreich


Wünsche Euch einen schönen Urlaub. Oder vielleicht Angelurlaub?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : danke für Deinen Bericht und Petri zu Deiner gemischten Strecke! 
Falls Du mit der neuen kurzen Posenrute am Start warst haben sicher auch die 35cm-Brassen richtig Spaß gemacht.

@Kochtopf : Glückwunsch zur Silstar! Heinz hat ja auch mir zu so einem 90er-Jahre-Schatz verholfen (Balzer Edition Winkle-Picker - klasse Rute, danke Heinz!).

@Orothred : na dann Petri heil! Erfolg muß man ja nicht immer an der Größe der Fische messen - ich hoffe, Du hattest ne gute Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße aus Frankreich



Ach, lieber Heinz, mach Dir nichts draus- ich bin sicher das Du Die Grenze bald wieder überschreiten wirst, es sei denn, Frau H. fängt Dir alle Fische vor der Nase weg. Und El Potto hast Du ja mit der tollen Rute sehr glücklich gemacht, bei soviel gutem Karma und Ükelbrüderlichkeit werden sich die Fischlein beim nächsten Mal am Wasser um Deinen Haken balgen.
@Kochtopf ich bin ja sehr gespannt auf das schöne klassische Stöckchen- 11mal werden wir noch wach, heissa dann ist Fulletach! Da können wir dann auch mal beide nach Herzenslust gemeinsam Froschhüpf-trotten, oder abwechselnd, einer läßt die Pose treiben, der andere legt mit der Schleuder supportmäßig nen rollenden Madenteppich über den Driftweg, der die Sonne verdunkelt. Das wird super, gemeinsam werden wir die Fulda schon becircen!


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : hier wollten die Tincas auch nicht. Manchmal ist eben der Wurm drin. Ich bin sicher, Du hast die Zeit am Wasser genossen.
Viele Grüße aus Rostock, Georg.


----------



## Forelle74

Orothred schrieb:


> Na ja, jeder fängt mal klein an, aber der erste Erfolg ist immerhin einer
> Kamen noch einige in der Größe dazu am Wochenende
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325303


Schöne Fische
Die ersten sind immer toll


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Für Freunde habe ich auch noch eine Shimanski Super Ultegra in 4,20 abzugeben; wie Neu.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Frankreich
> 
> Heinz



Heinz, dazu schreibe ich dir morgen mal eine Nachricht. Bin gerade angeln und hab zu tun.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast : hier wollten die Tincas auch nicht. Manchmal ist eben der Wurm drin. Ich bin sicher, Du hast die Zeit am Wasser genossen.
> Viele Grüße aus Rostock, Georg.




Laichzeit, Georg. Laichzeit.


----------



## Forelle74

Hab mich am Flohmarkt in eine Rolle verguckt
.
Jetzt brauch ich noch ne passende Rute dazu, sowas.




@Kochtopf
Schöne Rute.
Leider findet man selten eine mit schieberollen Halter.

Schleien bin ich auch keinen begegnet.
Obwohl der Bestand bei uns recht gut ist.
Auch die Satzer waren recht träge und haben seltsam gebissen.


----------



## Tricast

Und ich dachte die sind wie ich, für gutes Essen lasse ich alles liegen und stehen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Schöne Rute.
> Leider findet man selten eine mit schieberollen Halter.



Viele wollen die Schieberollenhalter ja nicht. Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme mit den Schieberollenhalter. Wie das aber mit einer Pin ist kann ich nicht sagen, die werden ja anders gehalten und die Rute mit meiner Korea Pin hat einen Schraubrollenhalter.

Gruß aus Frankreich

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Laichzeit? Hmm, es war absolut still in den Flachwasserzonen. Laichen Tincas nicht auch „geräuschvoll”? 
Ich kenne das von anderen Gewässern und auch von dem Teich von heute (letztes Jahr halli-galli in den ins Wasser ragenden Büschen). 
Ob das nun Schleien waren - ich vermute eher Brassen.


Nun ja, ich bin relativ früh los aber deutlich später als geplant. Halb sieben war die erste Rute im Wasser. Die Angelstelle ist seit letzter Woche nochmal deutlich grüner geworden, überall Zweige, Halme, Blätter. Als ob das Kraut im Wasser den passionierten Sportfischer nicht genug nerven würde...
Auf die sonst so beliebten Pellets gab es nur ein paar Ruckel-Bisse, Dosenmais brachte wunderschöne Rotfedern, die allerdings größenmäßig nicht so der Knaller waren (die beste hatte gut 25cm).

Nach dem zig-sten Schnur-befreien aus dem Gebüsch rundum hab ich die Stelle gewechselt - ab in die Sonne mit dem blassen Sportsmann und seinem Gerödel.
Als ich die winzige Halbinsel betrat, sah ich einen ca 40-45cm-Brassen gemütlich davonschwimmen. (Kleine) Rotfedern waren die ganze Zeit über an der Oberfläche zu beobachten.






70er und 90er Jahre Swingtip-Ruten am Teich. Nichts sollte die himmlische Ruh' stören.

Hier gab es zwei Bisse auf Pellets (teilweise mit Knoblauch-Teig-Ummantelung und mit Garlic-Pop-Up), beide konnte ich nicht verwerten (häßlicher Begriff).
Nur ganz selten gab es Aktivität von größeren Fischen zu beobachten - vielleicht versuche ich es mal mit Oberflächenködern.





Vielleicht sollte ich hier mal einen Köder parken - dummerweise sind Bäume über dem Standort des Petrijüngers.
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit war in den Büschen am Ufer Ramba-Zamba (ich tippte auf laichende Brassen). 
Vom Laichbetrieb war heute absolut nichts zu sehen/hören.

Ansonsten Plan B:




Plan B


----------



## Forelle74

Tricast schrieb:


> Viele wollen die Schieberollenhalter ja nicht. Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme mit den Schieberollenhalter. Wie das aber mit einer Pin ist kann ich nicht sagen, die werden ja anders gehalten und die Rute mit meiner Korea Pin hat einen Schraubrollenhalter.
> 
> Gruß aus Frankreich
> 
> Heinz



Seit meiner Aqualite finde ich die Prima.
Hab aber auch nur die mit Schieberollen Halter,  und der ist auch moderner .
Mann kann die Rute fein austarieren.
Ist aber auch mit Stationär Rolle ausgestattet.

Ich gebe zu das ich msl ne alte Rute mit Schieberollen halter verschenkt habe weil ich dachte der halter ist defekt..

Schönen Urlaub,noch.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Das ist ja Wettangeln nach VDSF oder jetzt DAFV manier! 

Alles Liebe

Heinz


----------



## geomas

@Forelle74 : Glückwunsch zur Ryobi! Ich hab ne Daiwa im gleichen Lack-Gewand.
Irgendwie finde ich, Rollen dieser Art würden gut zu ner klassischen Teleskoprute passen. Von DAM gabs ne Airways oder so, ca. 20-60g WG, könnte passen.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Das ist ja Wettangeln nach VDSF oder jetzt DAFV manier!
> 
> Alles Liebe
> 
> Heinz



Haha, ja, genau. Ich war gestern bei einem Kinderfest und kann sagen, „Team Deutschland” hilft beim Wettangeln nur üben, üben, üben.


----------



## Jason

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu das ich msl ne alte Rute mit Schieberollen halter verschenkt habe weil ich dachte der halter ist defekt.


Das glaube ich dir, dass das dich ärgert. Die alten Ruten haben doch was für sich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin selber kein Freund von Schieberollenhaltern, ich finde Schraubhalter zuverlässiger. Einziger Schönheitsfehler bei Sarah Jane: die Mechanik des Halters ist oberhalb der Rolle,  wenn man wie ich gerne da fasst kann es schonmal sein, dass das gute Stück sich etwas löst.
Das einzig beklagenswerten an der Silstar: ich habe kein passendes Glöckchen und keine 10gr Sargbleie


----------



## Jason

@geomas Wieder mal ein toller Bericht von einem deiner vielen Angeltagen. Ja, das kann schon ärgerlich mit dem Grünzeug sein. Bei uns, an unserem bescheidenen Flüsschen konnte ich letztes Jahr noch einige Stellen gut beangeln. 
Die sind nun zum Teil so zugewachsen, dass man dort das angeln komplett vergessen kann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin selber kein Freund von Schieberollenhaltern, ich finde Schraubhalter zuverlässiger. Einziger Schönheitsfehler bei Sarah Jane: die Mechanik des Halters ist oberhalb der Rolle,  wenn man wie ich gerne da fasst kann es schonmal sein, dass das gute Stück sich etwas löst.
> Das einzig beklagenswerten an der Silstar: ich habe kein passendes Glöckchen und keine 10gr Sargbleie



Ne passende Silstar *Grundrute* ist bei ebay drin: Aktion ebenfalls C10, Länge 2,30m - Silstar Powerwind Match Picker. 

(Georg muß brav sein, ganz brav sein...)


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Gelbe Polbrille. Der Effekt ist wirklich überdeutlich.



Sprach es und zack - schon ist eine Clip On-Brille in quietschegelb auf dem Weg zum Tobsen. Mal gucken, was die günstigen Asia-Dinger so hermachen.


Schöne neue Rute, @Kochtopf! Damit kann man sicher ne Menge Spaß haben und die China-Pin macht sich sicher super an ihr. 

@geomas, Petri zu den kleinen Goldbarren. Wäre doch die ideale Situation für Weizen aus der Schleuder 

Und @Orothred: Ein ganz besonderes Petri zu dem Rotauge. Dann lief es ja direkt gut an den Teichen. 


Und last but not least wünsche ich den Hübners einen angenehmen Aufenthalt im (hoffentlich) sonnigen Nachbarland


----------



## Forelle74

geomas schrieb:


> @Forelle74 : Glückwunsch zur Ryobi! Ich hab ne Daiwa im gleichen Lack-Gewand.
> Irgendwie finde ich, Rollen dieser Art würden gut zu ner klassischen Teleskoprute passen. Von DAM gabs ne Airways oder so, ca. 20-60g WG, könnte passen.


Danke für den Ruten Tip
Die Rolle hab ich in Ebay auch von Shakespeare,  und anderen Marken gesehen.
Alle ähnlich.
War wohl mal der Renner.

Ich fand grad die kleine so toll.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir, dass das dich ärgert. Die alten Ruten haben doch was für sich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich mag gerne alte , Ruten.
Ich hab noch zwei "fighter Multi picker"
Eine hatte ich selbst gekauft, von meinem ersten Taschengeld für 40 DM.
Die Zweite für nen fünfer in der Bucht.

@geomas 
Schönes Gewässer.
Ich mag gerne kleine Teiche,oder Altarme.


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas genau, ich hatte am Wochenende hauptsächlich die Micro Waggler im Einsatz. Ein wirklich feines Stöckchen, an dem selbst handlange Plötzen Spaß machen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> (Georg muß brav sein, ganz brav sein...)


Gib dein Herz ein Ruck.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Tackle - durch einen geburtstagsnachträglichen Geldsegen hat mein Rutenwald einen prominenten Zuwachs bekommen:
> Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic in 390 centimetern Länge.
> 
> Vielen Dank an @Tricast! Die gebe ich nicht mehr her. Die Aktion wird mit B10 angegeben, das müsste meinen Recherchen nach für eine halbparabole Aktion und 10gr WG steht.
> Ich bin begeistert, eine bildschöne, elegante Rute, wie geschaffen für die Pin...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325306
> Anhang anzeigen 325307
> Anhang anzeigen 325308


Deine neu erworbene Silstar auf euer Sofa sieht echt gut aus. Wenn ich meine Ruten im Wohnzimmer ausfahren würde, würde meine Frau mir den Kopf abmachen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Viele wollen die Schieberollenhalter ja nicht. Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme mit den Schieberollenhalter. Wie das aber mit einer Pin ist kann ich nicht sagen, die werden ja anders gehalten und die Rute mit meiner Korea Pin hat einen Schraubrollenhalter.
> 
> Gruß aus Frankreich
> 
> Heinz



Also ich habe am Wochenende mal wieder die PIN an meiner SC mit Schieberollenhalter gefischt und muss sagen, mit einem Schraubhalter fühle ich mich wohler. Aber irgendwie bringe ich es auch nicht übers Herz, die Schieberinge mit Kraft über den Rollenfuss zu wamsen. Immer diese Sorge um den Korkgriff. Aber schön sind sie alle mal, die Schieberollenhalter

@geomas: Dein Angelgewässer ist ja ein wahres Kleinod. Auf das Kraut würde im Mutterland des Angelns übrigens kaum Rücksicht genommen. Die Taylor-Brüder haben vor ihren Schleienansitzen schon mal großflächig geräumt ( und anschließend reicht viele Schleien gefangen).


----------



## geomas

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @geomas genau, ich hatte am Wochenende hauptsächlich die Micro Waggler im Einsatz. Ein wirklich feines Stöckchen, an dem selbst handlange Plötzen Spaß machen.



Ich hab ja von Heinz ne ältere und sehr feine Balzer Picker. Bei jedem erfolgreichen Anhieb denke ich sofort: „Oh, das ist jetzt aber ein Großer!” und 20 Sekunden später zappelt ein 20cm-Plötz im Kescher. Hat was, das Angeln mit feinem Gerät.
Aber übertreiben werd ich den Einsatz der zarten Ruten nicht - dafür sind mir früher zu oft Satzkarpfen ins Kraut gezogen und ich konnte nicht gegenhalten, nur beten...




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Wochenende mal wieder die PIN an meiner SC mit Schieberollenhalter gefischt und muss sagen, mit einem Schraubhalter fühle ich mich wohler. Aber irgendwie bringe ich es auch nicht übers Herz, die Schieberinge mit Kraft über den Rollenfuss zu wamsen. Immer diese Sorge um den Korkgriff. Aber schön sind sie alle mal, die Schieberollenhalter
> 
> @geomas: Dein Angelgewässer ist ja ein wahres Kleinod. Auf das Kraut würde im Mutterland des Angelns übrigens kaum Rücksicht genommen. Die Taylor-Brüder haben vor ihren Schleienansitzen schon mal großflächig geräumt ( und anschließend reicht viele Schleien gefangen).




Ja, ich überlege ernsthaft, einfach mal nen dicken Wobbler ein paar Mal durch die Angelstelle zu leiern. 
Ne Stelle richtig zu „Be-Harken” trau ich mich nicht, bin ja kein Angsthase, aber da ist mir die Lage zu unsicher.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, das bestellte Knoblauchfutter ist unterwegs. Vielleicht hab ich es etwas übertrieben: - das Paketgewicht wurde mit über 23kg angegeben. Eieieiei
Vielleicht werd ich doch nach Ungarn oder Griechenland ausgewiesen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Viel hilft mitunter viel, Geo, auch beim beharken verkrauter Gewässer. NEIN, Spaß beiseite, ich entkraute auch nur, wenn mich keiner bei dieser aktiven Naturschutzmaßnahme sehen kann.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag ich doch schon immer.
> Am Fluss ist ne Bolo besser als Match-, Avonrute oder so.


Bei allem was  breiter als 5 m ist auf jeden Fall. Darunter tut es das Übliche allemal sehr gut.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin selber kein Freund von Schieberollenhaltern, ich finde Schraubhalter zuverlässiger. Einziger Schönheitsfehler bei Sarah Jane: die Mechanik des Halters ist oberhalb der Rolle,  wenn man wie ich gerne da fasst kann es schonmal sein, dass das gute Stück sich etwas löst.
> Das einzig beklagenswerten an der Silstar: ich habe kein passendes Glöckchen und keine 10gr Sargbleie



@Kochtopf : 10 gr. Sargbleie gibt es für einen schmalen Taler und ein passendes Glöckchen wirst Du bestimmt auch noch finden, so wie ich Dich kenne.

Zu den Schieberollenhalter: Ein Stück Fahrradschlauch vorne und hinten über die Ringe schieben. Das hält dann sicher.

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## Andal

Schiebrollenhalter halten auch für die Ewigkeit, wenn man sie mit einem Fön etwas erwärmt und dann die Rolle fixiert. Nehme mal an, dass eh immer die gleiche drauf bleibt. Und wenn das nix hilft. Hinten und vorne etwas Schrumpfschlauch. Dann wird es eine Einheit für immer. Wobei die aus Kunststoff eh viel besser halten, als die vermeintlich besseren aus Alu.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : 10 gr. Sargbleie gibt es für einen schmalen Taler und ein passendes Glöckchen wirst Du bestimmt auch noch finden, so wie ich Dich kenne.
> 
> Zu den Schieberollenhalter: Ein Stück Fahrradschlauch vorne und hinten über die Ringe schieben. Das hält dann sicher.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz


Ach Heinz, ich wollte dich nur foppen. Ich bin bei Recherchen zur Rute auf einen Beitrag von dir gestoßen, in dem du geo erklärst warum du uns zuerst fragst:


Tricast schrieb:


> *AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Georg, ich wollte nur verhindern, dass die jemand in die Finger bekommt der an die Spitze eine Aalbimmel anklemmt. :q
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Hab gerade die Pin dran gekoppelt und erkenne den Sinn von schiebehaltern - man kann es ja echt perfekt austarieren. Und die Aktion. Zucker! Bin sehr sehr angetan, besonders schön ist der 'geriffelte'Blank (zierwicklung nehme ich an)


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas ...und weil du so brav bist darfst du dir die Rute kaufen? Hilfreich?


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin ja ein Freund der Schieberollenhalter aufgrund ihrer balancemässigen Flexibilität und ihrer Classiness. Ich glaube aber auch, das jene aus Plastik den Metallenen in der Praxis überlegen sind. Tricks und Kniffe sie Bombenfest zu machen wurden ja bereits gepostet. Aber auch sonst: Alle paar würfe mal den Sitz überprüfen hilft. Etwas blöd ist, aufgeriggte Schieberollenhalterruten zerlegt im Futteral zu transoprtieren, da können sie sich mal lösen.
Ich bleibe dabei: The Pinnacle of Rollenbefestigung bleiben für mich die Rollenhalter der Art, wie Daiwa sie hierzulande bei den Aqaulites verbaut, oder bei verschiedenen Ruten für den französischen Markt. Ein durchgehender Korkgriff, und darauf keine _Schieberollenhalter_ sondern ein _schiebbarer Rollenhalter_ der die Haptik und balanceflexibilität ersterer bietet, aber sich bombenfest arretieren läßt wie unsere bekannten Schraubrollenhalter- ohne dabei den Griff mit irgendwlchen Hülsen oder Gewinden zu unterbrechen. trés elegant. Leider sind diese als Einzelkomponente für Bauprojekte meines Wissens nicht im Handel erhältlich, vielleicht müsste man mal Daiwa anschreiben. Ähnliche Lösungen gab es einst im Splitcanebereich, allerdings leider als ziemlich massive, aber verschiebbare Aluminiumhülse, zb. bei der sealey octofloat deluxe. Mir unverständlich, warum sich diese tolle Lösung nicht durchgesetzt hat, oder zumindest breiter verfügbar ist.


----------



## geomas

#schieberollenhalter - wie oft hab ich geflucht, wenn sich die Rolle im Drill gelöst hat (die Handteilaktion der alten ABU Legerlite war dem sicher zuträglich). 
Fluch und Segen sind die Dinger. Die Aqualite-Variante kenn ich nur von Fotos (und Euren Berichten). 
Die letzten Kunststoff-Schieberollenhalter halten aber ganz gut und wie Andal schrieb besser als die klassischen Alu-Teile.

Falls ich irgendwann mal ein Rutenbauprojekt in Angriff nehmen sollte, werd ich mich an den verschiebbaren Rollenhalter sicher erinnern.

Meine beiden relativ neuen Peitschen aus England haben diese neumodischen schlanken Rollenhalter, wo der Rollenfuß vorne im Vordergriff sitzt und dann von hinten festgeschraubt wird. Auch wenn der Traditionalist in mir „Kulturbolschewismus!!!” schreit - praktisch sind die Dinger schon.


und @Kochtopf : ne, der Reiz, mir noch ne Picker zu holen, ist riesengroß und die Silstar Powerwind Match Picker macht mich schon ziemlich heiß, aber in diesem Fall hab ich den Tackleaffen gut im Griff. Es gibt da ein, zwei andere Teile, die mich interessieren, aber diesbezüglich ist noch nichts spruchreif.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein Freund der Schieberollenhalter aufgrund ihrer balancemässigen Flexibilität und ihrer Classiness. Ich glaube aber auch, das jene aus Plastik den Metallenen in der Praxis überlegen sind. Tricks und Kniffe sie Bombenfest zu machen wurden ja bereits gepostet. Aber auch sonst: Alle paar würfe mal den Sitz überprüfen hilft. Etwas blöd ist, aufgeriggte Schieberollenhalterruten zerlegt im Futteral zu transoprtieren, da können sie sich mal lösen.
> Ich bleibe dabei: The Pinnacle of Rollenbefestigung bleiben für mich die Rollenhalter der Art, wie Daiwa sie hierzulande bei den Aqaulites verbaut, oder bei verschiedenen Ruten für den französischen Markt. Ein durchgehender Korkgriff, und darauf keine _Schieberollenhalter_ sondern ein _schiebbarer Rollenhalter_ der die Haptik und balanceflexibilität ersterer bietet, aber sich bombenfest arretieren läßt wie unsere bekannten Schraubrollenhalter- ohne dabei den Griff mit irgendwlchen Hülsen oder Gewinden zu unterbrechen. trés elegant. Leider sind diese als Einzelkomponente für Bauprojekte meines Wissens nicht im Handel erhältlich, vielleicht müsste man mal Daiwa anschreiben. Ähnliche Lösungen gab es einst im Splitcanebereich, allerdings leider als ziemlich massive, aber verschiebbare Aluminiumhülse, zb. bei der sealey octofloat deluxe. Mir unverständlich, warum sich diese tolle Lösung nicht durchgesetzt hat, oder zumindest breiter verfügbar ist.


Die letzte bekannte Quelle hat leider vermutlich für immer zu.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Die letzte bekannte Quelle hat leider vermutlich für immer zu.



Lieber Kollege, bitte um genauere Ausführung,
herzliche Grüße ins Rheinland,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ich lass mal für dich nach solchen Rollenhaltern forschen, wer noch welche hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Kollege, bitte um genauere Ausführung,
> herzliche Grüße ins Rheinland,
> Minimax


House of brunner


----------



## Andal

Der hat leider zu. Aber die Alten aus dem Geschäft sollten noch was haben. Danach lasse ich mal suchen. Von denen, die die richtigen Verbindungen haben.


----------



## Andal

Zur Not musst du halt den Griff nach dem Rollenhalter bauen.


----------



## Minimax

Oder natürlich 3d Printing. Wenn Die Knarren und 15mm Games Workshop Rippoffs können, dann wohl auch abgescannte Dawia Rollenhalter. 
Wobei ich und wohl auch andere Ükels null Ahnung und Möglichkeiten haben. Aner man liest und sieht ja immer wunderbare Dinge, die diese Technologie hervorbringt


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der hat leider zu. Aber die Alten aus dem Geschäft sollten noch was haben. Danach lasse ich mal suchen. Von denen, die die richtigen Verbindungen haben.


Und im Bett eines Angelladenbesitzers im Ruhestand liegt ein Pferdekopf...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder natürlich 3d Printing. Wenn Die Knarren und 15mm Games Workshop Rippoffs können, dann wohl auch abgescannte Dawia Rollenhalter.
> Wobei ich und wohl auch andere Ükels null Ahnung und Möglichkeiten haben. Aner man liest und sieht ja immer wunderbare Dinge, die diese Technologie hervorbringt


Ist leider noch sehr ungenau, das 3D


----------



## Andal

@ minimax ....... es sieht recht gut aus. "Wir" melden uns!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ist leider noch sehr ungenau, das 3D



Für nen Schraubrollenhalter absolut ausreichend- ich kenne das aus dem Zinnfigurenbereich, mit Figuren im HO Massstab. DIe Jungs haben da Abformungen feinster Details geschaffen (natürlich illegal). Meine Sorge wäre die Stabilität, aber ich glaube in Rollenhalter wäre drin.



Andal schrieb:


> @ minimax ....... es sieht recht gut aus. "Wir" melden uns!



Oh, wie cool-hört sich auch etwas illuminatisch/mafiös an.. Danke für Deine Recherche


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, wie cool-hört sich auch etwas illuminatisch/mafiös an.. Danke für Deine Recherche


Ist auch fast so. Wer wen persönlich kennt, der kommt auch noch an Sachen, die es eigentlich nicht mehr gibt. Solche Schätze, wie besondere Ringsätze werden halt nicht mehr an jeden weitergegeben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ist auch fast so. Wer wen persönlich kennt, der kommt auch noch an Sachen, die es eigentlich nicht mehr gibt. Solche Schätze, wie besondere Ringsätze werden halt nicht mehr an jeden weitergegeben.


Von wegen nur die Flyboys an den Kreideflüssen können elitär rumwixen, bei uns ist das ganze sogar noch klandestiner!
Das wäre cool, dann hätte die, unvermeidliche, MK IV (Anorexic dirty hooker?) Einen adäquaten Rutenhalter für die 0,25 lbs Elfenhaar Posenrute in 15'


----------



## Andal

Die Eliten sind überall.


----------



## Orothred

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, das bestellte Knoblauchfutter ist unterwegs. Vielleicht hab ich es etwas übertrieben: - das Paketgewicht wurde mit über 23kg angegeben. Eieieiei
> Vielleicht werd ich doch nach Ungarn oder Griechenland ausgewiesen...



Bevor ich den halben Thread durchkrame...Knoblauchfutter? Wo, wie, was? Klingt interessant


----------



## Minimax

Orothred schrieb:


> Bevor ich den halben Thread durchkrame...Knoblauch*B*utter? Wo, wie, was? Klingt interessant



https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/welche-ist-die-beste-kraeuterbutter.345044/


Übrigens war Knoblaucharoma, Zusätze, Pellets, das ganze Programm der heisse Scheixx im Umland BB in den letzen Jahren (Nach Fisch/Krabbe/Muschel die Jahre davor), Nun hat sich das Blatt gewendet, und im Moment ist Hanf ganz oben in den Charts.


----------



## geomas

Orothred schrieb:


> Bevor ich den halben Thread durchkrame...Knoblauchfutter? Wo, wie, was? Klingt interessant



Ich hab (teilweise, nicht immer) gute Erfahrungen mit Garlic-Paste, also Knoblauch-Teig (fertig aus der Dose) gemacht sowie mit Knoblauch-Pop-Ups als „Kirsche” auf nem Pellet.
Das bestellte Futter ist von Timarmix. Und klar - bei toleranter Familie/Nachbarn kann man das Aroma sicher auch auf natürliche Art und Weise gewinnen und dem Futter beimengen.

„Cheesy Garlic” als Geschmacksrichtung eines bekannten britischen Futterfabrikanten hat für mich bislang nicht so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das bestellte Futter ist von *Timarmix*.


klingt sympathisch.
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> klingt sympathisch.
> Minimax



Nicht zu verwechseln mit Thermomix. Aber damit könnte man vermutlich auch Knoblauch-Futter fabrizieren.


----------



## Mikesch

geomas schrieb:


> Nicht zu verwechseln mit Thermomix. Aber damit könnte man vermutlich auch Knoblauch-Futter fabrizieren.


Dafür sicher sehr gut, für menschliche Nahrung, außer Suppe, find ich das Gerät ungeeignet.

El Potto muss Einen ausgeben, schließlich hat er Hopfentee gewonnen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich werde mich hüten! Sind ja nur 8 Kannen bzw Kännchen


----------



## Andal

Beim Gedanken von Bier aus dem Thermomix vergeht einem ja alles!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Gedanken von Bier aus dem Thermomix vergeht einem ja alles!



Ach zum Maische ansetzen wird der schon taugen. Find den TM ganz gut, so kann auch meine Frau (die zur Küche ein ähnliches Verhältnis hat wie Öfföff zur Heckbremse) lecker essen zaubern, klein Pöttchen und mir gefällt das.
Ist halt dennoch teuer für einen Dampfgarer mit Mixer, waage und Onlinezugriff. Aber Liquidized Bread macht das Mahlwerk wie Hölle


----------



## Andal

Oh ja... ins Lied der jungen Frauen und der Kochkunst kann ich auch mit einstimmen. Am Ende ist man um jedes Hilfsmittel froh, welches sie benutzen...


----------



## rhinefisher

mikesch schrieb:


> Dafür sicher sehr gut, für menschliche Nahrung, außer Suppe, find ich das Gerät ungeeignet.
> 
> El Potto muss Einen ausgeben, schließlich hat er Hopfentee gewonnen.




Tatsächlich wurde der ursprünglich für gebundene Suppen entwickelt.
Die Franzosen essen soetwas - deshalb gab es dieses Ding auch zuerst nur in France.. .
Für alles Andere.... wie Du schon sagst.... .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von dem Vorgänger Modell der BB I. Davon schlummern 4 Stück in meiner Vitrine. Waren in den Katalogen von 1967-1971 zu finden. Aktuell fische ich diese aber nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Genau diese meinte ich, im Grunde ja Identische Rollen bis auf die Farbe.
Die Größeren haben natürlich noch Spulenmuttern aus Metall ansonsten auch identisch.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tatsächlich wurde der ursprünglich für gebundene Suppen entwickelt.
> Die Franzosen essen soetwas - deshalb gab es dieses Ding auch zuerst nur in France.. .
> Für alles Andere.... wie Du schon sagst.... .


Rahmsuppen und Dicke Suppen mag ich auch. Da ist aber nichts, was ich mit dem Zauberstab nicht auch hinbekomme - und weniger spülen muss. Franzose bin ich dann doch lieber nur beim Fischen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Rahmsuppen und Dicke Suppen mag ich auch. Da ist aber nichts, was ich mit dem Zauberstab nicht auch hinbekomme - und weniger spülen muss. Franzose bin ich dann doch lieber nur beim Fischen!


Dafür schuf der HERR den Geschirrspüler


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür schuf der HERR den Geschirrspüler


Und wer räumt den ein und wieder aus?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und wer räumt den ein und wieder aus?


Keine Ahnung 
Bzw ob man jetzt jetzt Pürierstab und ne Schüssel und nen Topf reinschmeisst oder den TM - kein großer Unterschied im aufwand


----------



## Andal

1.000,- €


----------



## Kochtopf

Dafür sparst den Herd 
Frau ist zufrieden, ich bekomme essen - win win


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür sparst den Herd


Und womit machst Bratkartoffeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und Setzei?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und gebraten Fisch?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da muss Frau Pott wohl kochen lernen damit unser PöttPött vernünftig ernährt wird.


----------



## Andal

Kommt alles in den Heizquirl - Essen ist Essen!


----------



## Orothred

Oooooder selber kochen?  Macht auch Spaß....


----------



## Andal

Nee.... soll jeder, wie er will und kann. Aber hämischer Spass muss sein!


----------



## Tikey0815

Meine Missus zählt ja im falle von Koch-Lazyness auf mich Möchtegern-Angler. Und je nach Bereitwilligkeit wird der nächste Tackle-Plan auch wohlwollend Abgenickt


----------



## Tricast

Kinders, warum sollte die Frau sich nicht auch mal ein Spielzeug gönnen. Nicht immer nur an uns denken, man muß auch gönne können. Wir haben auch einen, als Spielzeug für Frau Hübner.

Gruß Heinz

PS.: Und wer noch eine TOP Geldanlage sucht, für den habe ich auch das passende.


----------



## Andal

Bei Haushaltsmaschinen muss ich eh immer sofort an Loriot's "Papa ante portas" denken - zu köstlich.


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Haushaltsmaschinen muss ich eh immer sofort an Loriot's "Papa ante portas" denken - zu köstlich.



Ich musste auch spontan an Loriot denken....aber an die Hoppenstedts: "Es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann...."


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> Oooooder selber kochen?  Macht auch Spaß....


Ich bin derjenige von uns der gerne kocht aber wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme freue ich mich wenn es essen gibt


----------



## Andal

Welpi schrieb:


> Ich musste auch spontan an Loriot denken....aber an die Hoppenstedts: "Es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann...."


Loriot kann uns allen und in jeder Lebenslage zum Vorbild gereichen..... und wenn nur mal ein Bild schief hängt.


----------



## Kochtopf

hanzz schrieb:


> Und womit machst Bratkartoffeln?


Der neue TM kann braten 

@pröfpröf: du hast ganz a fiesen dialekt


----------



## hanzz

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Haushaltsmaschinen muss ich eh immer sofort an Loriot's "Papa ante portas" denken - zu köstlich.


"Mein Name ist Lohse, ich kaufe hier ein"


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin derjenige von uns der gerne kocht aber wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme freue ich mich wenn es essen gibt


Hauptsache schmeckt und die ganze Familie ist glücklich


----------



## Andal

hanzz schrieb:


> "Mein Name ist Lohse, ich kaufe hier ein"


Im zeitgemäßen Geschäftleben ist es unabdingbar, der Rollenverteilung klare Hinweise zu geben!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Rollenverteilung



Auch wenn das inzwischen als klassisch und unmodern gilt - Kinderbetreuung, Nestpflege und Nahrungszubereitung liegen den meisten Frauen im Blut!
Was nicht heißt, dass der Mann nicht gelegentlich mal aushelfen kann.

Btw.....wayne interessiert modern(besser ist dadurch ja kaum etwas geworden)?

Ist eigentlich jemand angeln heute?

Ich werde vmtl. heute nachmittag noch los.


----------



## geomas

Am Nachmittag/Abend werd ich evtl. auch noch mal los. Wohin ist komplett ungewiß.
Hab ja so diverse Gewässer zur Auswahl.

Mit dem Timarmix/Thermomix-Spaß hab ich ja ne schöne Diskussion losgetreten.


----------



## Tobias85

Wenn ich es schaffe, dann wollte ich heute Abend den Weizen austesten, der seit zwei Tagen gequollen im Kühlschrank sein Dasein fristet. Entweder am Kanal oder an nem See, mal schauen. Falls es heute nichts wird und morgen Abend das Wetter passt (leider sind da Gewitter angesagt), dann geht's kurz an den Kanal damit.


----------



## geomas

Komplett OT meinerseits:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch wenn das inzwischen als klassisch und unmodern gilt - Kinderbetreuung, Nestpflege und Nahrungszubereitung liegen den Frauen im Blut!
> Was nicht heißt, dass der Mann nicht gelegentlich mal aushelfen kann.
> ...



Das mit dem „Im Blut liegen” ist so ne Sache: trifft sicher häufig zu, aber nicht immer. 
Deshalb würde ich persönlich „den Frauen” durch „der Mehrzahl der Frauen” ersetzen wollen. 
Andersrum sollte „man” auch nicht verallgemeinern.

„Die Frauen”, „die Männer”, „die Ossis”, die weiß der Fuchs was, sagen wir mal „die Katholiken” oder „die Hansa-Rostock-Fans” - paßt alles nicht, Verallgemeinerungen sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich persönlich „den Frauen” durch „der Mehrzahl der Frauen” ersetzen wollen.



Hast recht. Hab ich gemacht.

Wir wollen ja die Lesben und Transdingsbums nicht diskriminieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe, dann wollte ich heute Abend den Weizen austesten, der seit zwei Tagen gequollen im Kühlschrank sein Dasein fristet. Entweder am Kanal oder an nem See, mal schauen. Falls es heute nichts wird und morgen Abend das Wetter passt (leider sind da Gewitter angesagt), dann geht's kurz an den Kanal damit.




Gewitter haben immer Einfluss aufs Angeln. Auch wenn sie nur "in der Nähe" sind.
Meist passiert bei Gewitterwetter erst was wenn das Gewitter vorbei ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Zur Geschlechterrollen-Debatte: "Wat gehn den Bock die Lämmer an ..." sagt einer der wenigen Bauern unseres Dorfes immer. Tangiert mich aber nicht mehr. Meine Stieflämmer sind aus dem Haus.
Zu meinen heutigen Angelplänen: Ich will heute auf jeden Fall noch los und zwar an die ....richtig die Wümme.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch wenn das inzwischen als klassisch und unmodern gilt - Kinderbetreuung, Nestpflege und Nahrungszubereitung liegen den meisten Frauen im Blut!
> Was nicht heißt, dass der Mann nicht gelegentlich mal aushelfen kann.
> 
> Btw.....wayne interessiert modern(besser ist dadurch ja kaum etwas geworden)?
> 
> Ist eigentlich jemand angeln heute?
> 
> Ich werde vmtl. heute nachmittag noch los.


Das Aquäduct, die Strassen, die Kanalisation... den Frieden!? 

Ich werde wohl heute Abend mal nach den Fischen sehen. Passt ja alles so gut.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : na dann Petri heil! 
Instinktiv (dafür gibts keinen logischen Grund) sehe ich bei Weizen als Köder eher einen Kanal vor mir oder ein Hafenbecken als einen See oder Teich. 
Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.

@Forelle74 : noch ein herzliches Petri in Deine Richtung! Schöner dicker Giebel! Wie groß die _gibelios_ werden können: sicher deutlich über 50cm (die sollten dann aber rar sein). Dein Gewässer sieht gut aus.

@dawurzelsepp : ja, hab nur die Schraube verloren. Die ist aber nicht weg, nur zwischen gestapeltem Brennholz verschwunden. Werd am nächsten Regentag umstapeln...


----------



## Tobias85

Ich halte es da wie geomas: Ich lehne jegliches Schubladendenken kategorisch ab, weil sich in der Realität zeigt, dass es in den allermeisten Fällen eh nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich halte es da wie geomas: Ich lehne jegliches Schubladendenken kategorisch ab, weil sich in der Realität zeigt, dass es in den allermeisten Fällen eh nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.


Soll jeder, jede und jedes so tun, wie er/sie/es will und kann. Bloss nicht bei mir missionieren - da werd ich zintig!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Das Aquäduct, die Strassen, die Kanalisation... den Frieden!?




War doch nicht immer Krieg früher! Und es wird auch nicht für immer Frieden sein.

Das meinte ich aber auch gar nicht, sondern die geordneten Zeiten als die Rollen klar verteilt waren und nicht Karriere um jeden Preis die Geburtsraten abstürzen ließ.
Da war die Frau daheim, hat gekocht und sich um die Kinder und die Häuslichkeit gekümmert.

Was daran moderner "besser" ist wenn sie auch arbeitet aber keiner mehr kochen kann und kaum noch jemand Kinder will, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War doch nicht immer Krieg früher! Und wird auch nicht für immer Frieden sein.
> 
> Das meinte ich aber auch gar nicht, sondern die geordneten Zeiten als die Rollen klar verteilt waren und nicht Karriere um jeden Preis die Geburtsraten abstürzen ließ.


Da ließ man sich auch nicht scheiden. Da musste man den Drachen behalten. Ich bin schon für "modern"!


----------



## Orothred

Andal schrieb:


> Soll jeder, jede und jedes so tun, wie er/sie/es will und kann. Bloss nicht bei mir missionieren - da werd ich zintig!



Amen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Da ließ man sich auch nicht scheiden. Da musste man den Drachen behalten. Ich bin schon für "modern"!




Drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet, ob sich nicht was bess'res findet! 

Junggesellen gab es schon immer(und dazugehörige Freudenhäuser).


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet, ob sich nicht was bess'res findet!


Darum lobe ich mir die Angeln so. Wenn einem da eine nicht passt, kommt sie halt wieder weg, oder ins finstere Eckerl.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das Aquäduct, die Strassen, die Kanalisation... den Frieden!?
> 
> Ich werde wohl heute Abend mal nach den Fischen sehen. Passt ja alles so gut.


Den Aquäduct sollte man erwähnen.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : na dann Petri heil!
> Instinktiv (dafür gibts keinen logischen Grund) sehe ich bei Weizen als Köder eher einen Kanal vor mir oder ein Hafenbecken als einen See oder Teich.
> Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.



Das ist witzig, denn ich denke instinktiv an einen See mit halbwegs klarem Wasser, in dem die Rotaugen- und federn die Körner direkt sichten können.

Wir haben am Kanal aber drei Häfen, an denen viel Getreide verladen wird und da fällt auch immer wieder was ins Wasser - es da nicht auch mal zu probieren wäre schon arg dämlich. Wenn ichs (hoffentlich heute oder morgen) getestet habe, kommt selbstverständlich auch ein Bericht dazu.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Unbedingt probieren!!! Wenn Du solche Stellen hast, an denen Getreide in Wasser fällt, dann hast Du den Jackpot gefunden! Ich hab im vergangenen Jahr mal im Hamburger Hafen unweit eines Getreideterminals gefeedert. Der erste Fisch des Tages war ein 58er Aland. Die anschließend gefangenen Brassen waren ebenfalls alles andere als unterernährt. Wo Futter ist, ist Fisch. Und wo viel Futter ist, ist großer Fisch.


----------



## geomas

Ich wohne ganz in der Nähe der alten Getreidespeicher im Rostocker Stadthafen.
Leider wird das Getreide jetzt im Seehafen umgeschlagen - dort kommt man nicht ans Wasser.

Ein „echter Binnenhafen” und die dazugehörigen Kanäle fehlen mir in der Nähe.
Dafür kann ich ja sonst nicht klagen, was die Vielfalt der Gewässer angeht.


edit:




Kein Getreide-Umschlag mehr im Stadthafen...

Nachtrag: das Ufer im Vordergrund wurde „neu gestaltet” - die Steinpackung gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich bin eigentlich auch eher der "in der Naturidylle Angelnde". Aber die Nummer im Hamburger Hafen hatte auch einen sehr speziellen Charme. Man donnert seine 80-gr-Körbe unmittelbar vor die Steinpackungen, im Hintergrund fahren die richtig großen Schiffe und du bewegst dich ständig (den Gezeiten folgend) die Steinpackung rauf oder runter. Der Tidenhub im Hamburger Hafen beträgt immerhin 5,5 Meter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Unbedingt probieren!!! Wenn Du solche Stellen hast, an denen Getreide in Wasser fällt, dann hast Du den Jackpot gefunden! Ich hab im vergangenen Jahr mal im Hamburger Hafen unweit eines Getreideterminals gefeedert. Der erste Fisch des Tages war ein 58er Aland. Die anschließend gefangenen Brassen waren ebenfalls alles andere als unterernährt. Wo Futter ist, ist Fisch. Und wo viel Futter ist, ist großer Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325358




Stephan.....dein Aland sieht aus wie hier die Rapfen. 
Aber trotzdem ein toller Fisch.

Guck dir mal bitte diesen 56er Aland von @feederbrassen an. 
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/aland.344194/


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meinst Du? Also ich hab ja bei den Fotos auch etwas gezweifelt und verfüge nur über geringe Rapfenerfahrungen und gefangen habe ich den Burschen auf ein Maiskorn mit zwei Maden. Der Drill war zwar hart, aber nicht unbedingt "Rapfenlike". Hier nochmal ein anderes Foto mit etwas runderem Maul:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Rapfen!
Die große Maulspalte bis fast unters Auge belegt das und auch die langen Brustflossen und der Rest sprechen dafür.

Baruchst eigentlich nur das Maul und die Brustflossen mal mit denen vom Feederbrassens Aland vergleichen. 
Rapfen sind ja auch ne Art Allesfresser und Opportunisten. Warum soll er sich ne leichte Mahlzeit entgehen lassen?


----------



## Orothred

Auf diesen Bildchen in der Fischerprüfung war das mit der Artenbestimmung ja einfacher


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dann ziehe ich mal meinen Post von vorhin mit dem größten Ausdruck des Bedauerns zurück und formuliere neu wie folgt: Der erste Fisch war ein 58er Rapfen ....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein toller Fisch allemal.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Unbedingt probieren!!! Wenn Du solche Stellen hast, an denen Getreide in Wasser fällt, dann hast Du den Jackpot gefunden! Ich hab im vergangenen Jahr mal im Hamburger Hafen unweit eines Getreideterminals gefeedert. Der erste Fisch des Tages war ein 58er Aland. Die anschließend gefangenen Brassen waren ebenfalls alles andere als unterernährt. Wo Futter ist, ist Fisch. Und wo viel Futter ist, ist großer Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325358



Ein sehr schöner Rapfland! 

Viel Futter ist immer relativ...so einmal die Woche vielleicht wird da ein Schiff gelöscht, also sicher nicht so üppiges Futter wie im Hamburger Hafen. Aber Fische sind dort (mehrerer Hotspots sei dank) eigentlich immer unterwegs und zur Gewöhnung reicht das gelegentliche Getreidemahl sicherlich.

Ich glaube ich verschiebe meine studentischen Pflichten heute mal (dann wird aber heute die Nacht dafür draufgehen ) und probiere es heute mal am See und morgen dann am Kanal.


----------



## Minimax

Dickes Petri @Wuemmehunter zu dem tollen Rapfen! Bei mir döbelt es grade schön, eigentlich feierten Die Jungs Grad ne Brutfischparty, aber meinen Curryhäppchen (eisgekühlt) können Sie nicht wieder stehen, zumindest einige nicht. Aber ich glaub jetzt haben sie langsam Lunge gerochen, 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> ... Aber ich glaub jetzt haben sie langsam Lunge gerochen....



Currylüngchen? Wäre auch ein netter Köder


----------



## Professor Tinca

Welpi schrieb:


> Currylüngchen?




Wie man sich ne Zimtlunge macht, sieht man hier sehr gut:





Klappt vielleicht auch mit Curry.


----------



## Andal

Rohes Lüngerl treibt auf und ein gekochtes futtern wir selber!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin
Am Sonntag war ich nachmittags mal kurz für 3 Stunden am Rhein und habe 2 kleine Mädchen "geguided".
Dachte mir, das bei 150cm weniger Wasser die Nasen 2 Ecken weiter gezogen wären und die Mädels ordentlich arbeiten könnten - war aber nix.
2 Grundeln, 1 Nase und 90l Müll... .
Während die Kinder so vor sich hin angelten, packte der Rheinfischer all die langen Stöcke aus, die der kluge Mann eingepackt hatte, um draußen mal ordentlich zu sortieren und auszusondern. Alles nicht das Wahre...
Irgendwie hat der Potto recht, wenn er sagt "das erwähnen von Bolos ist nicht hilfreich..".
Seit einigen Tagen bin ich wieder ganz schräg drauf... "nur noch eine... dafür mal wieder was RICHTIG Gutes..." 
Schließlich hat die Reperatur des Boliden doch nicht meine ganze Altersvorsoge geschluckt..


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meinst Du? Also ich hab ja bei den Fotos auch etwas gezweifelt und verfüge nur über geringe Rapfenerfahrungen und gefangen habe ich den Burschen auf ein Maiskorn mit zwei Maden. Der Drill war zwar hart, aber nicht unbedingt "Rapfenlike". Hier nochmal ein anderes Foto mit etwas runderem Maul:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325375




Petri
Sehr schöner Rapfen.


----------



## Mikesch

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meinst Du? Also ich hab ja bei den Fotos auch etwas gezweifelt und verfüge nur über geringe Rapfenerfahrungen und gefangen habe ich den Burschen auf ein Maiskorn mit zwei Maden. Der Drill war zwar hart, aber nicht unbedingt "Rapfenlike". Hier nochmal ein anderes Foto mit etwas runderem Maul:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325375


So ein Schied ist manchmal sehr unberechenbar.
Habe es erlebt, dass der Jungangler, den ich zum Renkenfischen mitgenommen habe, auf eine 12er Nympfe an der Hegene einen zarten Biss bekam. Hat sich dann nach einer "längeren" Drillzeit mit der Zupfrute als 71er Schied herausgestellt.
Cypriniden fressen Alles.


----------



## Minimax

Hach Freunde,
So eine schöne Angelei. Sechs Johnnies sind's dann insgesamt geworden, leider keiner deutlich ü 40 (vllt.der erste, logischerweise) aber dafür auch keiner unter 30, und alle schon bronzefarben. Und alle schön getrottet. Am schönsten ists doch wenn der Plan aufgeht. Dann war das Tulip alle, und auf Güsterei hatt ich keine Lust (und um ehrlich zu sein müsste ich aus der Sonne, ich wurde etwas fahrig und unkonzentriert) Nun bin ich zrückgebraust und wecke meine Lebensgeister im Schattigen Biergarten mit einem isotonischen Getränk. Was kanns denn schöneres geben als Angeln?
Ich wünsche allen Ükels einen schönen Tag,
Herzlich
Euer
Mini


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat der Potto recht, wenn er sagt "das erwähnen von Bolos ist nicht hilfreich..".
> Seit einigen Tagen bin ich wieder ganz schräg drauf... "nur noch eine... dafür mal wieder was RICHTIG Gutes..."
> Schließlich hat die Reperatur des Boliden doch nicht meine ganze Altersvorsoge geschluckt..


Ich habe nicht irgendwie recht, ich habe recht  wenn ich nach einer Matche frage will ich keine Bolo, wenn ich nach einer Bolo frage will ich keine Matche, ich denke mir da schon was 

Für das 'nur noch eine gute Rute' kann ich dir wärmstens eine Twintip von Drennan in 1,5lbs empfehlen. Gibt nur sehr wenig was sie  nicht kann.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber @Minimax zu den Johnnies! Laß Dir die Kaltgetränke munden.

@rhinefisher : prima, daß die Reparatur des Boliden offenbar glimpflicher ablief als befürchtet. Und - Matche oder Bolo oder was? 
Bei einem dt. Händler haben sie gerade ne edle 15-17ft Matche deutlich gesenkt im Angebot. Oder suchst Du ne Edel-Bolo?


----------



## geomas

So, der Feeder-Profi in spe wollte im Angelladen ein korrektes Futtersieb erstehen. 
Fehlanzeige - die hatten nur 6mm Maschenweite, was mir doch als etwas zu grob für den Normalgebrauch vorkam.

Frage: Sind 4mm die goldene Mitte und generell die 1. Wahl, wenn es um „eine Maschenweite für alle Fälle” geht?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach Freunde,
> So eine schöne Angelei. Sechs Johnnies sind's dann insgesamt geworden, leider keiner deutlich ü 40 (vllt.der erste, logischerweise) aber dafür auch keiner unter 30, und alle schon bronzefarben. Und alle schön getrottet. Am schönsten ists doch wenn der Plan aufgeht. Dann war das Tulip alle, und auf Güsterei hatt ich keine Lust (und um ehrlich zu sein müsste ich aus der Sonne, ich wurde etwas fahrig und unkonzentriert) Nun bin ich zrückgebraust und wecke meine Lebensgeister im Schattigen Biergarten mit einem isotonischen Getränk. Was kanns denn schöneres geben als Angeln?
> Ich wünsche allen Ükels einen schönen Tag,
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Mini


Oh welch lustvoller Fischzug! Mein herzliches Petri, ich hoffe sehr du führst mich nächste Woche zum Döbel an meinem Hausgewässer, sie scheinen über meinen Mord noch vergrätzt zu sein, die listigen kleinen Scheisser


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, der Feeder-Profi in spe wollte im Angelladen ein korrektes Futtersieb erstehen.
> Fehlanzeige - die hatten nur 6mm Maschenweite, was mir doch als etwas zu grob für den Normalgebrauch vorkam.
> 
> Frage: Sind 4mm die goldene Mitte und generell die 1. Wahl, wenn es um „eine Maschenweite für alle Fälle” geht?


Aus dem gleichen Grund habe ich mir damals bei Arschkari die (echt guten) 10 € Futtersiebe geholt, wirklich benutzen tue ich 6 und 4mm, zum Maden von der Spreu trennen langen beide, futtermengen die ich sieben müsste habe ich eher selten. Also falls du eh Nubbsies und Kram brauchst kannst du ja mal schauen ob das was für dich ist


----------



## rhinefisher

Dieses "Einrutenkonzept" iss nix.....
Habe ich immer wieder mal versucht - das artet bei mir immer irgendwie in Survival aus.
Fürs Friedfischangeln brauche ich schon mind. 5 Ruten - eher 6-7.
Aktuell wäre ne gute 6 oder 7m Bolo das Objekt meiner Begierde..
@Geo: Ein Futtersieb mit 4mm langt eigentlich, 2-3 unterschiedliche Größen finde ich wichtiger.
Und Danke - das mit der Karre war dann doch nicht das ganz große Drama, der Motor durfte im Fahrzeug verbleiben...


----------



## geomas

#motorschaden - na gut zu lesen, daß es nix kapitales war. 
Ich hab beim Thema Motorschaden immer die Werner-Comics vor Augen.

Danke für die Tipps in Sachen Maschenweite, bei dem von Kochtopf erwähnten Laden werd ich wohl aber nicht bestellen (danke trotzdem!), da man öfters über Probleme mit der Lieferung liest.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> So, der Feeder-Profi in spe wollte im Angelladen ein korrektes Futtersieb erstehen.
> Fehlanzeige - die hatten nur 6mm Maschenweite, was mir doch als etwas zu grob für den Normalgebrauch vorkam.
> 
> Frage: Sind 4mm die goldene Mitte und generell die 1. Wahl, wenn es um „eine Maschenweite für alle Fälle” geht?



@geomas : 4mm oder 6mm? Ich nehme 12 Volt und 2,7 Ah. Geht prima, das Futter ist schön fluffig.

Liebe Grüße

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Haha, Heinz, fluffig ist schon prima. 
Hier wird ne 40 Jahre alte Moulinette gleich Liquidized Bread fabrizieren, die läuft aber mit 220-240 Volt.

Und für das andere Futter will ich es eben doch mal mit nem richtigen Sieb probieren.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei einem dt. Händler haben sie gerade ne edle 15-17ft Matche deutlich gesenkt im Angebot. Oder suchst Du ne Edel-Bolo?



Oha, kannst Du Da konkreter werden? Wär sicherlich keine Wettbewerbsverzerrung-


Vielen Dank für die Petris, liebe Jungs, die Döbel und ich vertragen uns im Moment seltsamer- und glücklicherweise erstaunlich gut.
Vor allem aber ein Petri @Rhinefischer für den mageren Fischzug  mit den jungen Damen- wenns ein schöner Tag war, wars auch ein guter, Fisch hin oder her, tschuldigung das ich mit meinem Kurzbericht so reingeplatzt bin.
Natürlich ist das One Man-one Rod Konzept auf strategischer Ebene unmöglich: WIr alle brauchen useren RUtenwald und eine Auswahl für die Erfordernisse der gewählten Medthoden. Aber auf taktischer Ebene funktionierts: Man nimmt aus seinem Fundus einfach nur eine Rute mit ans Wasser. Klappt bei mir wunderbar. Da können wir uns eine Scheibe von den Flyboys und den Spinnfischern abschneiden (Also, als die noch cool waren. Inzwischen nehmen die ja zum Barschezuppeln für jede Gummifischfarbe eine Extracombo mit ans Wasser. Sie verspielen die herrliche Leichtigkeit ihrer Methoden für teuren Kugellagertand, aber abwarten, gibt sicher bald ne Gegenbewegung)


----------



## Andal

Um nicht zu große Portionen Maden zu sieben ist der "Kleine Durchschlag" von Tupperware ideal. Hab den jetzt bald 20 Jahre im Betrieb.


----------



## Welpi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Seit einigen Tagen bin ich wieder ganz schräg drauf... "nur noch eine... dafür mal wieder was RICHTIG Gutes..."



Geht mir auch so...ich schleiche mental gaaanz unauffällig um eine Acolyte herum...


----------



## Andal

One man one Rod soll ja auch nur am Wasser gelten. Zu Hause ist immer noch haben ist besser als brauchen angesagt.


----------



## Minimax

Welpi schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so...ich schleiche mental gaaanz unauffällig um eine Acolyte herum...



Ich fürchte, lieber Kollege, Du hast längst geschluckt, der Anhieb ist nur noch nicht gekommen




Andal schrieb:


> One man one Rod soll ja auch nur am Wasser gelten. Zu Hause ist immer noch haben ist besser als brauchen angesagt.



Ebent.​


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, lieber Kollege, Du hast längst geschluckt, der Anhieb ist nur noch nicht gekommen



Das siehst Du _völlig _falsch_. _Ich bin Herr über meinen freien Willen! Nur mal schauen....was ist das für eine Schnur in meinem Mundwinkel?


----------



## geomas

#edleMatche - ich meinte die Preston Equis 15-17ft, derzeit bei Angelhaack deutlich unterm Listenpreis zu haben. 
Zu der Rute findet man sehr wenig Infos, die war auch nur 1 oder maximal 2 Jahre im Programm.
In englischen Foren hab ich einen Autor gefunden, der sie allen anderen langen Matchen vorzuziehen scheint.
Die Acolyte hatte ja mal ne Zeit ein Problem mit dem „Ruf”.

Vielleicht kann man bei Interesse an der Equis die Haacks einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Um nicht zu große Portionen Maden zu sieben ist der "Kleine Durchschlag" von Tupperware ideal. Hab den jetzt bald 20 Jahre im Betrieb.



Danke, Andal. Deine Empfehlung hatte ich noch im Ohr, als ich kürzlich nach einem kleinen Madensieb gesucht habe. 
„Kleiner Durchschlag” liefert mir keinen 100prozentig sicheren Treffer (ich kenn keine Tupper-Vertreter).
Könntest Du evtl. mal ein Bild von Deinem Tupper-Durchschlag reinstellen? Ich vermute, es ist das Teil mit festem Griff und zwei „Ausgießern”???


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, Heinz, fluffig ist schon prima.
> Hier wird ne 40 Jahre alte Moulinette gleich Liquidized Bread fabrizieren, die läuft aber mit 220-240 Volt.
> 
> Und für das andere Futter will ich es eben doch mal mit nem richtigen Sieb probieren.



@geomas : Bei Sieben kommt es vor allem auf eine saubere Verarbeitung an. Sonst verletzt man sich an den Drahtenden beim Futtersieben.

Wenn wir das Futter zu Hause anmischen und feuchten nehmen wir einen Futterquirl und eben einen Akkuschrauber. Siebe für Futter haben wir zwar auch, benutzen die aber äußerst selten. Was wir an Sieben benutzen sind die rechteckigen Maden- und Pinkysiebe.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Danke, Heinz! 
Kann ich so gut nachvollziehen, ich möchte den Schritt mit dem Futter-Sieben nur eben mal richtig probiert haben, bevor ich zu „Power-Tools” greife. 
Und letztlich sind es bei mir ja immer geringe Mengen an Futter.

Ich sehe ja häufig Match-Angel-Videos von den britischen Cracks - interessant, welche Prioritäten die beim Tackle setzen. 
Ich hau heute später noch mal einen Link raus, jetzt gehts erst mal mit der Pond-Wand und Liquidized Bread an die Warnow nebenan.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Andal. Deine Empfehlung hatte ich noch im Ohr, als ich kürzlich nach einem kleinen Madensieb gesucht habe.
> „Kleiner Durchschlag” liefert mir keinen 100prozentig sicheren Treffer (ich kenn keine Tupper-Vertreter).
> Könntest Du evtl. mal ein Bild von Deinem Tupper-Durchschlag reinstellen? Ich vermute, es ist das Teil mit festem Griff und zwei „Ausgießern”???


Das erstbeste Angebot, aber es geht ja nur ums Bild......

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...schlag-goldregen-gelb-neu-/1135414766-86-9153


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, lieber Kollege, Du hast längst geschluckt, der Anhieb ist nur noch nicht gekommen


Willkommen im Kaufentscheidungslimbus bzw -setzkescher ^^ wenn du es dir leisten kannst schlag zu, ich durfte Minis Akolyten Probewedeln - du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein.

@geomas ich bestell da über Rechnung oder PayPal und bisher hat immer alles gut geklappt. Nur die Lieferzeiten sind doof


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Genau diese meinte ich, im Grunde ja Identische Rollen bis auf die Farbe.
> Die Größeren haben natürlich noch Spulenmuttern aus Metall ansonsten auch identisch.


Ja, äußerlich identisch, aber die BB I schon mit Kugellager.
@Wuemmehunter Petri zu den tollen Rapfen. So ein Rapfen fehlt mir noch auf meiner Liste.
@Tobias85 wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem abendlichen Ansitz. Weizen ist immer eine gute Wahl.
Auch ein dickes Petri an @Forelle74 für den dicken Giebel.
Weiterhin ein dickes Petri an alle, die ich nicht erwähnt oder vergessen habe. Es wurde hier in so kurzer Zeit wieder viel geschrieben, dass ich mit dem lesen kaum hinterher komme. Habe das alles nur kurz überflogen, Sorry. . Die bekloppte Baustelle hat mich so im Griff, das die nächste Zeit erstmal das fischen gestrichen ist. Aber wat mut dat mut. El Potto
weiß sicherlich wovon ich rede.

Herzliche Grüße Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Döbeln, Minimax

Bei mir lief es nicht so gut. Unsicher, ob meine 10-40g Float auch leichte Gewichte werfen kann, ging es erstmal an den Kanal, mit ner 1,5g Pose Probewerfen. Lief super, 15-20m waren locker drin. Also zum Shop, nochmal zwei Drennen Crystal Waggler mit gelber bzw. roter Spitze und je 2g Tragkraft besorgt und weiter an den See. Leider hat sich das Kraut in den letzten Wochen ziemlich entwickelt, außerdem bin ich mir dem Waggler komischerweise nicht so weit rausgekommen, dazu noch dieser weiße Samen-Flaum, den die ganzen Bäume derzeit überall abwerfen, auf der Oberfläche, an der Pose, an der Schur, ... Bin dann entnervt wieder los und hab mich an den Kanal gesetzt. Im Hafen war es dann deutlich tiefer als ich in Erinnerung hatte, da ging mit festgestelltem Waggler nichts und Stopper etc hatte ich nicht dabei, also weiter zur Wendestelle. Da hab ich dann ca eine dreiviertel Stunde lang geangelt, bis mir Schnur und Waggler ein unlösbares Schnurknäul formten - nun verstehe ich auch, wieso Waggler nur unten befestigt werden. Genervt und mittelmäßig frustriert trat ich dann den Heimweg an..aber immerhin hat das mit dem Schießen einigermaßen zielsicher geklappt, solange ich mich auf eine Radius von 10m beschränkt habe.

Zu allem Übel raubten dann auch noch Zander oder dicke Barsche in der Wendestelle...im Umkreis von 25m bestimmt 20 Attacken mitbekommen in der Zeit, und ne Raubfischpose hatte ich für solche Fälle natürlich NICHT dabei. Auch keine Würmer, weil ich mich ja ganz auf den Weizen konzentrieren wollte. Nunja, nächstes mal klappts vielleicht mit den Weizenfischen.


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 Oje, da war bei Dir heute echt der Wurm drin, tut mir leid. Das kann auch an der Hitze liegen, ich hatte heute auch zusehends mehr Tüddel und kleine Unachtsamkeiten. Einfach erneut unter günstigeren Vorzeichen versuchen. Klar das ein strenges Köderexperiment auch mal danebengeht, aber nur so kann man die Möglichkeiten ausloten.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Zu allem Übel raubten dann auch noch Zander oder dicke Barsche in der Wendestelle...im Umkreis von 25m bestimmt 20 Attacken mitbekommen in der Zeit, und ne Raubfischpose hatte ich für solche Fälle natürlich NICHT dabei. Auch keine Würmer, weil ich mich ja ganz auf den Weizen konzentrieren wollte. Nunja, nächstes mal klappts vielleicht mit den Weizenfischen.


Schade, das du nicht den Erfolg hattest, den du dir erwünscht hast. Aber eine Raubfischrute mit Köfi neben den Futterplatz..... kann schon mal zum Erfolg führen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die tröstenden Worte euch beiden.

Mit was für Tragkräften angelt ihr denn alle so bei ca. 1-1,5m Wassertiefe? Mit 6g wollte ich die Fische da nicht unbedingt bombardieren...


----------



## Tobias85

Im Prinzip hat sich die Frage grade selbst geklärt...ich kann ja einfach weit überwerfen und dann wieder einholen.


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für die tröstenden Worte euch beiden.
> 
> Mit was für Tragkräften angelt ihr denn alle so bei ca. 1-1,5m Wassertiefe? Mit 6g wollte ich die Fische da nicht unbedingt bombardieren...


Hallo
Da ich nicht so weit raus muss, meist mit 3g +-
Tiefe ist bei uns meist genauso .
Ich liebe die Plätze am Rande der Seerosenfelder.


----------



## geomas

Einen 6g-Waggler hab ich (glaub ich) gar nicht, alle Waggler sind dünner, kleiner, leichter. 
Auf der Stippermesse in Bremen konnte ich Distanz-Waggler beäugen - unfaßbar gewaltige Geschosse. Nicht meine Welt...


----------



## geomas

Meine kleine Abendsession am Fluß nebenan war mäßig erfolgreich, aber dennoch schön entspannend.
Die Fischis bissen auffallend zurückhaltend. Erst so gegen 20.30 kamen die Bisse schneller. Breadpunch kam besser an als Dosenmais. 
Gefüttert wurde (wie gehabt) mit Liquidized Bread im 10g-Körbchen. 
Ne Handvoll kleiner Plötz und die übliche Güster konnten einen Petri-Jünger mit Sonnenbrand bewundern.
Der einzige richtig knackige Biß endete nach kurzem und kräftigen Widerstand in einem Hänger. Tippe auf nen dicken Brassen oder einen guten Aland.

Ach ja - an dieser Stelle sei mir etwas Werbung gestattet: 
die kleinen Cresta Draht-Futterkörbe (Cage Feeder) machen sich hervorragend. Die kleinste Größe könnte noch minimal kleiner sein, aber die Körbe sind alle sehr gut verarbeitet, es gibt sie in fein abgestuften Größen und Gewichtsklassen und sie waren deutlich billiger als die von mir bislang benutzten (und geliebten) Drennan Cage-Feeder.


----------



## Tobias85

Seerosenfelder gibts da leider nirgends, sonst wären die natürlich meine ersten Anlaufstellen gewesen.

Petri Gerog, das klingt (bis auf deinen Sonnenbrand) doch ganz gut


----------



## Tobias85

Dann liegt es wohl einfach an der zu schweren Rute, dann ich nicht weit genug rauskomme. An einem anderen See gehts gleich viel Steiler abwärts unter Wasser, das wird wohl mein nächster Anlaufpunkt sein. Hoffentlich steht da nicht auch schon soviel Kraut. Sonst werde ich meine Weizen-Experimente erstmal auf den Window-Feeder konzentrieren müssen.


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für die tröstenden Worte euch beiden.
> 
> Mit was für Tragkräften angelt ihr denn alle so bei ca. 1-1,5m Wassertiefe? Mit 6g wollte ich die Fische da nicht unbedingt bombardieren...



@Tobias85 : Wie schwer soll der Waggler sein? Die Tragkraft des Waglers wird bestimmt durch die Entfernung in der ich angeln will. Ich muß mit Leichtigkeit meinen Angelplatz überwerfen können um dann die Schnur unter Wasser ziehen zu können. Dafür verwendet man eine sinkende Schnur. Nach dem Auswurf die Schnur kurz vor dem Auftreffen des Wagglers abbremsen und dann die Rutenspitze unter Wasser drücken und den Waggler einkurbeln bis der Angelplatz erreicht ist. Das macht man durch eine Markierung auf der Schnur.

Viele Grüße

Heinz


----------



## geomas

^^^^ danke, Tobias! 
Schade, daß Dein Plan nicht aufging. Das nächste Mal klappts sicher besser. 
Für das Angeln in tieferem Wasser (so ganz grob über 2,5m) will ich mir bei Gelegenheit doch „Slider”, also Laufposen oder eventuell die früher erwähnten Locslide/Polaris-Posen besorgen. Und da hätt ich auch keinerlei Hemmungen, die Tragkraft im Bereich von 10g zu wählen.


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> mit Leichtigkeit



Danke Heinz, das ist dann wohl das Stichwort. Da derzeit keine neue, leichtere Rute drin ist, werd ichs dann mal mit den schwereren Wagglern probieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 ich würde es natürlich nie offen zugeben aber ich angle gerne 3+2 oder gar 4+2 Waggler. Die Funktionieren auch mit karpfentauglichen Schnüren, lassen sich gut werfen und machen weniger Ärger mit tüddel als 1bb Crystalwaggler am 12er Sehnlein.
Ist natürlich sehr plumpsig aber durch die höhere Reichweite bin ich an unserem Vereinstümpel der King


----------



## Kochtopf

Und Petri Heil an alle Fänger, aufmunterndes Schulterklopfen allen Schneidern und Erbfeindschaft den Franzosen
Bin irgendwo durcheinander gekommen wer wann was gefangen hatte aber ich habe mich über jeden Bericht gefreut.


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 :Wieso ging das mit einer 1,5 gr. Pose auf 10 bis 20 m und mit einem 2 gr. Waggler nicht? Wie sah die Bebleiung bei der Pose aus und wie beim Waggler?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 ich würde es natürlich nie offen zugeben aber ich angle gerne 3+2 oder gar 4+2 Waggler. Die Funktionieren auch mit karpfentauglichen Schnüren, lassen sich gut werfen und machen weniger Ärger mit tüddel als 1bb Crystalwaggler am 12er Sehnlein.
> Ist natürlich sehr plumpsig aber durch die höhere Reichweite bin ich an unserem Vereinstümpel der King



Schön zu hören, dann fühle ich mich nicht mehr wie ein Aussätziger.  In welcher Tiefe angelst du denn damit?




Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 :Wieso ging das mit einer 1,5 gr. Pose auf 10 bis 20 m und mit einem 2 gr. Waggler nicht? Wie sah die Bebleiung bei der Pose aus und wie beim Waggler?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Bei der 1,5g Pose hatte ich drei 0,5g-Schrote als Bulk 10cm unter der Pose. Beim 2g Waggler hatte ich zwei 2, g direkt an der Pose (mit 1cm Spielraum für die Pose) und ca 1m weiter unten nochmal 0,1g oder 0,2g. Im Nachhinein fällt mir auch auf, dass ich an den Stellen meist schlecht ausholen konnte, hinter mir war immer irgendwo Gestrüpp, Geländer etc. Beim Test mit der ersten Pose hatte ich freie Bahn nach hinten und konnte deutlich weiter ausholen.


Ich werd sowieso morgen nochmal in Hannover zu einem Laden gehen und werde dann mal nach einem 3g oder 4g Waggler Ausschau halten, dann hab ich zumindest etwas Auswahl und Spielraum am Wasser, wenns mit dem leichten wieder nicht klappt.


----------



## Minimax

Sehr interessant die Überlegungen zum Wagglerfischen und den Tragkräften und wurfweiten. Ich muss sagen, mein limitierender Faktor ist bei allen Posenanwendungen kaum die WUrf/Driftreichweite, sondern meine Augen. Selbst eine leichte Waggler mit sagen wir 1,5-2 g an entsprechendem Setup läßt sich problemlos so weit rausbefördern, das sie weit jenseits meiner Guck-Reichweite liegen würde. Deshalb fische ich dann im Nahbereich, und auch da verzichte ich gerne auf feinste Antennen zugunsten einer für mich erkennbaren Deutlichen Bissanzeige. Und das diese meistens dann auch so 2-3 g vertragen, und etwas kürzer sind , macht den Umgang mit ihnen auch einfacher. Eine wunderbare Pose ist für mich z.B. der Puddle Chucker.


----------



## Tobias85

Eben, passendes Setup. Meine 10-40g Rute ist ja leider nicht mit deiner Skinny little bitch oder ähnlichem zu vergleichen. Das ist wie Fliegenrute vs. Besenstiel.

Die Puddle Chucker hätte ich wegen der geringeren Länge bei gleicher Tragkraft auch gerne für mein flaches Wasser, aber die hat mein Laden leider nicht gehabt. Ich hatte mich dann für Inserted Waggler entschieden, aber aus gleichen Gründen wie bei dir wären die normalen Spitzen wohl auch sinniger gewesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schön zu hören, dann fühle ich mich nicht mehr wie ein Aussätziger.  In welcher Tiefe angelst du denn damit?


Bestimmt bis 1,80 - 2,00m, in Rutentiefe macht das Auswerfen nur wenig spass, aber die genannte tiefe ist ok. Du als Riese wirst vielleicht bis 2,50 gehen können
*ed*
Angle damit auch mit ner Float, bei der Matche werde ich deutlich zärtlicher vorgehen 

@Minimax ich weiss nicht was dir an dem Puddle Chucker gefällt,  ich werde mit ihm nicht warm. Wie nutzt du ihn?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Puddle Chucker hätte ich wegen der geringeren Länge bei gleicher Tragkraft auch gerne für mein flaches Wasser, aber die hat mein Laden leider nicht gehabt. Ich hatte mich dann für Inserted Waggler entschieden, aber aus gleichen Gründen wie bei dir wären die normalen Spitzen wohl auch sinniger gewesen.



Ja, die sind schwer zu bekommen, irgendwie. 
Mit "normalen Spitzen" meinst Du jene, die ihren Durchmesser im Verhältnis zum Wagglerstiel nicht verändern richtig? Die nutze ich auch.
Interessant dürften die neuen kleinen Commercialwaggler sein, mit relativ feinen Tragkräften bei verdickter Spitze, FIrma Middy stellt sie beispielsweise her, in meinem Laden sind sie leider nur vorgebleit erhältlich, dagegen habe ich Vorbehalte.

@Kochtopf: Ganz normal sozusagen: Gummistopper, Floatlink (mit eingestöpseltem Puddle Chucker oder sonst einer Pose), Gummistopper, Bulk, Dropper, Haken.
Vermutlich rühren Deine Vorbehalte von den erheblichen tiefen in den Du angelst, ich komme selten auf mehr als 1,50 (daher fang ich ja auch nur Kütfisch..) und der gedrungene Puddlechucker ist ja was für geringe TIefen und entschlossene Bisse. So schöne Waggler-Fahrstuhlbisse bekommt man damit nicht hin.
Oh, und ich mag den Driftbeater für hebebisse mit seiner Gnubbelantenne, aber es ist ne Hölle, den zu loten und auszutarieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bestimmt bis 1,80 - 2,00m, in Rutentiefe macht das Auswerfen nur wenig spass, aber die genannte tiefe ist ok.



Die Frage sollte eigentlich darauf abzielen, ob du mit solchen Bomben auch in flacherem Wasser um 1-1,5m angelst und noch gut fängst. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, die sind schwer zu bekommen, irgendwie.
> Mit "normalen Spitzen" meinst Du jene, die ihren Durchmesser im Verhältnis zum Wagglerstiel nicht verändern richtig? Die nutze ich auch.
> Interessant dürften die neuen kleinen Commercialwaggler sein, mit relativ feinen Tragkräften bei verdickter Spitze, FIrma Middy stellt sie beispielsweise her, in meinem Laden sind sie leider nur vorgebleit erhältlich, dagegen habe ich Vorbehalte.



Genau die meinte ich...durchgängig gleichdicke Stäbchen, die oben lackiert sind quasi. Die Commercial Waggler finde ich leider nicht, Google spuckt auf dieverse Suchkombis nur Ruten raus. Klingen aber interessant die Dinger. Hast du mal geprüft, ob man die Vorbebleiung bei denen von Middy abnehmen kann? Mein alter Crystal Waggler mit Leck ist vorgebleit und auch von Middy, da ist das Blei aber nur unten draufgeschoben und mit einem Gummiring (recht stabil) gesichert. Bei den Drennan Wagglern im Laden war ich heute überrascht, dass sich das Blei offenbar nicht abnehmen lässt. Also schau dir die Commercials nochmal genauer an, vielleicht lassen sie sich ja auch unloaded nutzen.

Und vor den Driftbeatern stand ich vorhin auch, aber die gabs auch nur in "4-5g" Tragkraft und natürlich in dunkelblau/schwarz. Aus beiden Gründen wollte ich sie am See nicht einsetzen, obwohl sie ja auch Bisse im Absinken wunderbar anzeigen (wenn perfekt ausgebleit) und damit idealfür die Weizenkornangelei. Die müsste Drennan eigentlich mal als Crystal Driftbeater rausbringen.  Darf ich Fragen, wofür du sie einsetzt? Nur für Liftmontagen oder auch mit dem Köder deutlich über Grund?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte eigentlich darauf abzielen, ob du mit solchen Bomben auch in flacherem Wasser um 1-1,5m angelst und noch gut fängst.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau die meinte ich...durchgängig gleichdicke Stäbchen, die oben lackiert sind quasi. Die Commercial Waggler finde ich leider nicht, Google spuckt auf dieverse Suchkombis nur Ruten raus. Klingen aber interessant die Dinger. Hast du mal geprüft, ob man die Vorbebleiung bei denen von Middy abnehmen kann? Mein alter Crystal Waggler mit Leck ist vorgebleit und auch von Middy, da ist das Blei aber nur unten draufgeschoben und mit einem Gummiring (recht stabil) gesichert. Bei den Drennan Wagglern im Laden war ich heute überrascht, dass sich das Blei offenbar nicht abnehmen lässt. Also schau dir die Commercials nochmal genauer an, vielleicht lassen sie sich ja auch unloaded nutzen.
> 
> Und vor den Driftbeatern stand ich vorhin auch, aber die gabs auch nur in "4-5g" Tragkraft und natürlich in dunkelblau/schwarz. Aus beiden Gründen wollte ich sie am See nicht einsetzen, obwohl sie ja auch Bisse im Absinken wunderbar anzeigen (wenn perfekt ausgebleit) und damit idealfür die Weizenkornangelei. Die müsste Drennan eigentlich mal als Crystal Driftbeater rausbringen.  Darf ich Fragen, wofür du sie einsetzt? Nur für Liftmontagen oder auch mit dem Köder deutlich über Grund?



Hier kann man die Middys sehen die ich meinte, und ich die gibt es auch unloaded: https://www.bobcotackle.co.uk/shop/middy-baggin-machine-waggler
Ich möchte aber ohnehin mittelfristig auf Selbstbau auch im Stillweasserbereich umstellen, daher hab ich bisher von Käufen abgesehen.

Bei den Driftbeatern (die neueste Generation ist einfach Schwarz lackiert, und gibt's glaub ich in ner praktikablen 3,6g Größe, verstehe ich deien Hinweis auf Absinkbisse nicht so ganz, oder habs falsch gelesen: Grade das machen sie doch nicht, sie sind sozusagen digital, 1 oder 0: korrekt bebleit als Bulk ist die Wasserlinie Oberkante Körper, dann kann man einen feinen oder Groben Dropper vor den Haken klemmen, und der dünne auftriebslose Glasfaserspargel versinkt bis zum Köpfchen (oder bis der Dropper aufliegt). hebt der Fisch hoffentlich den Dropper, wächst der Spargel in ganzer Länge empor, in diesem Zeitraum ist Zeit für den Anhieb. Dementsprechend fische ich die immer Aufliegend.
Wenn Du Bisse in der Absinkphase sichtbar machen möchtest ist ein klassischer Waggler mit Auftrieb über Länge doch besser, und dann den Bulk als Kette auseinanderziehen: Man sieht, wie der Waggler Bleischrot für Bleischrot das seinen Platz in der sinkenden Montage einnimmt, ein Stückchen tiefer sinkt. WIrd das unterbrochen, haut man an und hat eine prächtige Miniplötze, Ukel oder Güster am Band. Oder eben Jonny Viereinhalb. On the Drop ist keine Methode für Riesen..


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für den Link!



Minimax schrieb:


> korrekt bebleit als Bulk ist die Wasserlinie Oberkante Körper, dann kann man einen feinen oder Groben Dropper vor den Haken klemmen, und der dünne auftriebslose Glasfaserspargel versinkt bis zum Köpfchen (oder bis der Dropper aufliegt).



Korrekt, aber wenn du auswirfst und die Antenne dauerhaft in ganzer Länge stehen bleibt, dann weißt du auch, dass sich ein Fisch den Köder geschnappt hat und er den Dropper in höheren Schichten hält. Wenn man nur 0,5-1m tief Angelt, dann ist die Absinkphase ja recht kurz, da wäre das denke ich praktikabel...nur hat man eben dann diesen riesigen dunklen Klotz direkt über dem Köder schweben, weswegen ich so bedaure, dass es die nicht in unscheinbaren Farben gibt.

Auf die Kette statt Bulk für On the Drop bin ich vorhin auch kurz gestoßen, zweifle aber, ob ich in der Lage bin, die Unterbrechung rechtzeitig zu bemerken. Aber ich pack das mal in meine To-Try-Liste mit rein, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## geomas

Interessantes Thema, Waggler „in britischen Gewichtsklassen”.
Ich habe 2019 (und auch das Jahr zuvor) die Posenangelei sträflich vernachlässigt, aber ab und an juckt es mich doch und ich kann hier gestehen, daß vorbebleite Waggler durchaus ihre Reize haben. Speziell die „leichten” Modelle von Middy (hab da nur ältere aus Posen-Sets) gefallen mir gut.

Hier:




...ist ein absoluter Spezi am werkeln. Ich meine Paul Kozyra, der wohl in GB einen gewissen Ruf für seine Döbel-Angelei unter Wettkampfbedingungen hat.
In diesem Video angelt er oberflächennah mit einem kurzen Middy-Waggler (sieht aus wie ein „Carp Lake Waggler” - ich könnte irren) mit nem Caster im Pelletband.
Gibt auch ein neueres Video mit ihm, gleiche Methode.

edit: Döbel im Teich ist gewöhnungsbedürftig - schon klar.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auf die Kette statt Bulk für On the Drop bin ich vorhin auch kurz gestoßen, zweifle aber, ob ich in der Lage bin, die Unterbrechung rechtzeitig zu bemerken. Aber ich pack das mal in meine To-Try-Liste mit rein, danke für den Hinweis!
> ...



Beim Biß on the Drop ziehen die Fischis doch fast immer seitlich weg. Ich finde, man kann es ganz gut sehen. Irgendwie verhält sich die Pose nicht normal. Nach ein paar Würfen sieht man sofort, wenn da etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## Tobias85

Döbel im Teich - noch ein Grund, wieso ich später einen eigenen Angelteich brauche! 

Das Video schaue ich mir morgen in Ruhe an, heut ist erstmal Feierabend.



geomas schrieb:


> Beim Biß on the Drop ziehen die Fischis doch fast immer seitlich weg. Ich finde, man kann es ganz gut sehen. Irgendwie verhält sich die Pose nicht normal. Nach ein paar Würfen sieht man sofort, wenn da etwas nicht stimmt.



Wenn das so ist, besteht ja vielleicht noch Hoffnung für mich.


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 Stimmt, hast recht, daran hatt ich nicht gedacht. Was deine Bedenken zur Farbe der Driftbeater angeht: Askari hat (oder hatte) einst Hausmarken "Crystal" Driftbeater, ich hatte mal einen, aber nie gefischt, weil Antenne zu kurz. Meister @Fantastic Fishing muss diese aber auch mal verwendet haben, auf einigen Photos seiner Kolumnen zeigt er sie. 
Man kann bei den Drennans auch den "Spargel" nebst anschlusstück ziehen und z.B. in die Antennenhalterung eines Puddle CHuckers einsetzen, die sind Kompatibel (Würd sie aber mit Klebe Stabilisieren.
Oder du gibt's den Fertigen Driftbeatern einen schönen Flecktarn in Grau/Himmelblau mit Revell Farben oder so.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie verhält sich die Pose nicht normal.



Das ist eben überhaupt der ganze Trick, bei jeder Art von Posenanwendung. Oder eben auch bei der Spitzenangelei, denn allzuoft bewegt sich die Spitze mit WInd und Strömung.
Häufig sind es nur winzige "Unterbrechungen" des ganzen White-noise pendelns, schwanken, atmens: Ein kleiner Ausschlag der Spitze, ein Stampfen der Pose..
Als ich mit Arbeitskollegin jetzt am Wasser war, konnte sie nach kurzer Zeit das eine vom anderen trennen (leider nicht verwerten), es ist fast elektrisch.

Ja, Döbel im Teich sind hart, forellenmäßig hart. Aber den FIlm muss ich auch angugcken, danke für den Link, und oh, Petri zu Deinem abendlichen Sonnenbad,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Hier ist ein Interview mit einem Briten, der jahrzehntelang das Wettkampfangeln betrieben hat/betreibt.
Gefragt nach seinen „Top-5-Tackle-Picks” zeigt er als erstes nicht einn sündhaft teure Kopfrute oder ne 400-Euro-Feederrute, sondern ein 20-Pfund-Futtersieb von hervorragender Qualität. Das fand ich richtig interessant. Er erwähnt schlechte Futtersiebe, an denen man sich die Finger blutig gerieben/gerissen hat (Dein Tipp - Heinz!).
Zammataro hat wohl ähnliche Siebe (edit: ich meine ausdrücklich ähnlich hochwertige Siebe wie das von Ringers).

Egal, ich hab wieder richtig Kohle rausgehauen und mir ein Preston Monster Eva Method Bowl Set oder so bestellt.


----------



## geomas

Noch zwei Tipps zu den Drennan-Posen:
 - man kann die Driftbeater-Antennen zwischen (zum Beispiel) einem 2,5 Swan und einem 2AA-Modell tauschen, so man mag und eine entsprechende Auswahl an Posen hat. Kann gelegentlich nützlich sein.

 - für die Insert-Crystal-Waggler* gibt es Wechselspitzen als Zubehör. Unter anderem „Blobs”, lange und kurze, gelbe, schwarze und rote Antennen-Inserts.

Siehe Foto:






links normaler Crystal Waggler, rechts dann diverse Insert-Crystals teilweise mit Nachrüst-Inserts




*) Disclaimer: ich hab nur ältere Modelle, ein paar Jahre alt - die ganz neuen Varianten kenn ich nicht


----------



## Andal

Meine Deadbaitschwimmer gehen bei 5 gr. los. So schwere Waggler hab ich gar nicht. Wäre auch sinnlos, so weit zu werfen, weil ich sie dann eh nicht mehr sehe.

Aber... die Nacht war schön. Die ersten beiden (kleineren) Rapfen ließen sich bitten. Und auch ein Zander. War so richtig gemütlich am Fluss. Mit Bildern muss ich leider passen, denn die besten Cams sind fucking useless, wenn man sie zu Hause vergisst. Aber wie knappe 50 cm Fische aussehen, muss man auch nicht mit aller Gewalt dokumentieren.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, äußerlich identisch, aber die BB I schon mit Kugellager.



Naja nicht ganz, die wurden schon mit den Lagern ausgeliefert.......es muss ja nur der Messingring gegen ein Lager getauscht werden. Wenn du dir mal die graue Serie ansiehst kannst du bei den späteren Modellen das auch so machen. Frühe und späte Modelle sieht man ja an der Spule sehr schön. 
Egal welche Farbe sie haben ob grau, dunkelblau oder Flaschengrün sie gefallen mir alle. 

Aktuell bin ich aber eher auf dem Finessa Tripp


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, Heinz, fluffig ist schon prima.
> Hier wird ne 40 Jahre alte Moulinette gleich Liquidized Bread fabrizieren, die läuft aber mit 220-240 Volt.
> 
> Und für das andere Futter will ich es eben doch mal mit nem richtigen Sieb probieren.



Eine Moulinette ist schon ein feines Gerät, mir so einer zerhacke ich meine kleinen Pellets zu Mehl und mach dann daraus einen Teig.
Harten Mais hab ich auch schon mal geschrotet nur dabei hat der innerer Korb etwas gelitten.
Für flüssige Sachen ist mein Gerät leider ungeeignet von daher nehme ich gerne einen alten Pürierstab.
So eine alte Küchenmaschine ist schon ein feines Gerät für die Angelei


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> für die Insert-Crystal-Waggler* gibt es Wechselspitzen als Zubehör. Unter anderem „Blobs”, lange und kurze, gelbe, schwarze und rote Antennen-Inserts.



Jau, so hab ich mir aus einem kleinen Puddlechucker mit der Blob-Spitzer einen leidlichen "crystal driftbeater" gezimmert... ist nicht ganz optimal, tut in meiner flachen Pfütze aber.

Ah, ich seh grad: Hat Minimax schon vorgeschlagen ...so weit zurück hatte ich noch gar nicht gelesen


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auf die Kette statt Bulk für On the Drop bin ich vorhin auch kurz gestoßen, zweifle aber, ob ich in der Lage bin, die Unterbrechung rechtzeitig zu bemerken. Aber ich pack das mal in meine To-Try-Liste mit rein, danke für den Hinweis!



Probier dafür mal die Glow-Tip Antennas (ehemals Stillwater Blue)...mit denen funzt das erstaunlich gut


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 auch schon gemacht aber natürlich sind dem Grenzen gesetzt. denke, 70cm sind da die untere Grenze wo es ggf. Sinnvoll ist


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern habe ich mit französicher Verwandschaft telefoniert und von unserem Franzose/Schneider erzählt.
Die Antwort fand ich ganz lustig: Während der Deutsche dir Strategie und Taktik erklährt und dich bittet dir Notizen zu machen, der Brite in Gottgegebener Unfähigkeit über die Richtige Fliege nachdenkt, der Italiener im schicken Dress mit langer Rute den Bach schon längst geleert hat, überlegt der Franzose ob er gleich zuerst Essen oder Vögeln wird..


----------



## Tobias85

Danke schon mal für die reichhaltige Fülle an Tipps und Hinweise! 

Hab im Zug schon recherchiert, antworte heute Abend ausführlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin Leute.
Falls ihr mich gestern abend vermisst haben solltet, ich war auf der Suche nach Giebeln. 

Und hab auch welche gefunden. Nächtlicher Blick in den Setzkescher:


----------



## hanzz

Meine lieben Herren
Hier sind ja wieder Berichte und Fische erschienen. 
Ein dickes Petri in die Runde. 

Ich war ja am Sonntag auch los mit der Räuber Rute. 
Einen Biss bekam ich, der mir die Rute fast aus der Hand gerissen hat. Doch der Anhieb saß nicht. Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin, also eigentlich eher draussen 
Am Wochenende wird weitergeübt


----------



## Orothred

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> Falls ihr mich gestern abend vermisst haben solltet, ich war auf der Suche nach Giebeln.
> 
> Und hab auch welche gefunden. Nächtlicher Blick in den Setzkescher:



Petri!

Welcher Verwendungen wurden die dann zugeführt? Bei der Menge könnte man ja einige Frikadellen rauskriegen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Könnte man bestimmt......


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> Falls ihr mich gestern abend vermisst haben solltet, ich war auf der Suche nach Giebeln.
> 
> Und hab auch welche gefunden. Nächtlicher Blick in den Setzkescher:



Wieder so ein klasse Bild - richtig schön..


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> Falls ihr mich gestern abend vermisst haben solltet, ich war auf der Suche nach Giebeln.
> 
> Und hab auch welche gefunden. Nächtlicher Blick in den Setzkescher:


Dickes Petri Professor,schönes Foto.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Auch von mir ein herzliches Giebel-Petri.


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Welcher Verwendungen wurden die dann zugeführt? Bei der Menge könnte man ja einige Frikadellen rauskriegen


Wie man auf was angelt ist im Ükel gerne gesehen, was mit dem Fang passiert ist Privatsache 

Petri zum Goldfischschwarm lieber el proffo


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Freunde!

Falls es wen interessiert.....
Ich habe die Tierchen gefeedert. Montage war ein Korum running rig mit fast unbeschertem kleinem Futterkorb, damit er nicht im Schlamm einsinkt.
8er Daiwa Tournament strong Feeder Haken. Vorfach geürzt auf ca 10 inch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke Freunde!
> 
> Falls es wen interessiert.....
> Ich habe die Tierchen gefeedert. Montage war ein Korum running rig mit fast unbeschertem kleinem Futterkorb, damit er nicht im Schlamm einsinkt.
> 8er Daiwa Tournament strong Feeder Haken. Vorfach geürzt auf ca 10 inch.


Interessiert immer! Köder waren handelsübliche Maden?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Maden und Mais.
Ging beides.


----------



## Minimax

Petri @Professor Tinca , und sehr raffiniert mit dem kurzen Vorfach und dem leichten Körbchen- Da musst Du aber aufgepasst haben wie ein Luchs

Und schön, @Andal das dein Rapfen-Zander-Plan aufgegangen ist, auch hierzu ein herzliches Petri

Also in letzter Zeit purzeln hier die Fangmeldungen rein, wenn man nur ganz harmlos ein bisschen Spammen oder offtopicen möchte, muss man immer erst gucken wer wieder was tolles gemeldet hat und ob man niemanden beim Petriwunsch vergessen hat- wir sind Opfer unserer eigenen guten Manieren geworden!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> wir sind Opfer unserer eigenen guten Manieren geworden!




Jupp.
Ich habe den kleinen Beitrag von @Andal  glatt überlesen.

Petri Heil zu den Räubern!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> hat die Neuanschaffung erstmal den Rutenwald erreicht, kann keine (nichtangelnde) Missus der Welt sie von dem Altbestand unterscheiden.


Jetzt nennst du einen weiteren Grund, warum ich alle Ruten möglichst gleich aufbaue ... mit exorbitanten bunten Unterschieden fällt so ein Teil nämlich schon auf!
Die Frauen sind auf Lack- und Garnfarben extrem trainiert.


----------



## Orothred

Müsst ihr wirklich alle seitenweise Anträge stellen daheim, wenns um Neuanschaffungen geht, oder haben wir es hier teilweise mit dem Stilmittel der Übertreibung zu tun?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Tackle - durch einen geburtstagsnachträglichen Geldsegen hat mein Rutenwald einen prominenten Zuwachs bekommen:
> Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic in 390 centimetern Länge.


Klasse, immerhin ist das ein bekannter Klassiker!


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> Müsst ihr wirklich alle seitenweise Anträge stellen daheim, wenns um Neuanschaffungen geht, oder haben wir es hier teilweise mit dem Stilmittel der Übertreibung zu tun?


Sowohl als auch, fürchte ich.
Bei uns geht es eigentlich aber wenn ich ehrlich bin wären mir mehr Angeltage lieber


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht irgendwie recht, ich habe recht  wenn ich nach einer Matche frage will ich keine Bolo, wenn ich nach einer Bolo frage will ich keine Matche, ich denke mir da schon was


Hmm, es gibt da noch die Matchbolo oder Telematch, auch mit Korkgriff und so, geiler Zwitter, das ist die Königin der Friedfischruten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Bei einem dt. Händler haben sie gerade ne edle 15-17ft Matche deutlich gesenkt im Angebot. Oder suchst Du ne Edel-Bolo?


Dummerweise taugt sowas eigentlich nie ... 
wenn man mal genau vergleicht, ist schon bei den 14ft 3tlg Matchruten die Spannung raus, ein 13ft ist sehr viel agiler und spritziger und spaßiger als die 14ft, danach geht es nur noch bergab. Ich habe eine aus sehr gutem Material gebaute 17ft, ich habe die teuersten langen Steckstangen von CMW probiert, alles wackelweich unschön.
Insofern ist die Telerute mit kontinuierlich zunehmenden Durchmesser nach unten unabdingbar, wenn der Stock einigermaßen stocksteif über den größten Teil stehen bleiben soll. Das schaffen bei über 4m nur sehr gut und passend gebaute Stöcker, und wackelschlabberweich macht neben weniger Gefühl und weniger Drillspaß auch noch erheblich weniger Reaktionsschnelligkeit und viel weniger verwertete Bisse ... 

Also versenkt nicht unnötigt Geld, die Messlatte Preis für wirklich schnelle leichte lange Stöcke liegt gar nicht so hoch.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri, lieber Prof, zum Giebel-Fischzug! Interessant, Deine Methode. Hast Du spezielles Futter benutzt?

@Andal : Petri heil natürlich auch in Deine Richtung. Schön, daß Dein Plan aufging!

@Nordlichtangler : ja, die Telematch - gab früher schon schöne Ruten. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es derzeit in dieser Richtung was brauchbares gibt.

@hanzz : hoffentlich kannst Du Dir den Räuber beim nächsten Trip ans Wasser holen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, lieber Kollege, Du hast längst geschluckt, der Anhieb ist nur noch nicht gekommen


Du hast die 13er und der Funfaktor ist perfekt!  

Also er hat keine Chance ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Also ich mag parabole weiche Ruten (klar nur bis zu einem gewissen grad) - wenn SJ den Flitzebogen mimt weil ein Mittachtziger Aal oder ein Döbel roundabout fuffzich am anderen Ende tobt macht mir das sehr viel spass (aber ich weiss was du meinst, Bolo, Pole etc müssen eine gewisse steife aufweisen)

Ein Kollege hat mir eben erzählt er hätte eine ewig lange Teleskop Holzrute aus Zeiten der ehemaligen DDR in seinem Elternhaus liegen. Ich meinte, ich bräuchte Holz für den Ofen und bot an den alten schrott für zehn Euro zu nehmen, leider roch er lunte aber er wird die Rute mal mitbringen wenn er wieder in der Heimat ist. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dummerweise taugt sowas eigentlich nie ...
> wenn man mal genau vergleicht, ist schon bei den 14ft 3tlg Matchruten die Spannung raus, ein 13ft ist sehr viel agiler und spritziger und spaßiger als die 14ft, danach geht es nur noch bergab. Ich habe eine aus sehr gutem Material gebaute 17ft, ich habe die teuersten langen Steckstangen von CMW probiert, alles wackelweich unschön.
> Insofern ist die Telerute mit kontinuierlich zunehmenden Durchmesser nach unten unabdingbar, wenn der Stock einigermaßen stocksteif über den größten Teil stehen bleiben soll. Das schaffen bei über 4m nur sehr gut und passend gebaute Stöcker, und wackelschlabberweich macht neben weniger Gefühl und weniger Drillspaß auch noch erheblich weniger Reaktionsschnelligkeit und viel weniger verwertete Bisse ...
> 
> Also versenkt nicht unnötigt Geld, die Messlatte Preis für wirklich schnelle leichte lange Stöcke liegt gar nicht so hoch.




Ich hab ne alte Edel-Matche und bin mit der ganz zufrieden. Dazu kommt (bei mir) immer noch der Spaßfaktor, wenn man seltenes Gerät nutzt. Natürlich ist ne feine 13ft-Matchrute ganz anders, aber Spaß machen kann auch die nicht so spritzige lange Matchrute. Meiner Meinung nach. 
Alternativen in Form guter Bolos (oder gut gebauter Tele-Matchruten) gibt es sicher - kann ja jeder nach seinen Vorlieben angeln.

Reizen tun mich die Bolos auch.


----------



## Minimax

Ja, an den 13ft als goldenem Schnitt könnt schon was dran sein. Die 13ft Hardy matchmaker war einst legendär und ist heute schwer zu kriegen, die 14er kriegt man quasi nachgeschmissen. Es war glaub ich Kluwe-Yorck der die eine sinngemäss als nahezu perfekte Match charakterisierte, die andere aber als topplastiges Schwabbelmonster. Nun ich war jung, und ich kaufte mir die 14er: was soll ich sagen, Vinnie hatte recht.
Und meine 17ft Acolyte verstaubt aus den genannten Gründen abgefischt in der Ecke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Eine Moulinette ist schon ein feines Gerät


Pssssst, großer Geheimtipp! 
Die orangenen Dinger gibt es meines Wissens nicht mehr neu, aber sowas habe ich immer gerne gebunkert, vor der Verschrottung gerettet oder öfter jetzt Floh-Rest-Märkte durchschnüstert, habe bei genauem nachzählen doch eine Menge Küchengeräte -- speziell nur für die Gourmet-Fischlis


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und hab auch welche gefunden. Nächtlicher Blick in den Setzkescher:


Klasse!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler : ja, die Telematch - gab früher schon schöne Ruten. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es derzeit in dieser Richtung was brauchbares gibt.


Die, leider eingestellte, Am Haken hatte mal einen interessanten Bericht über Tackleminimierung, der Autor wollte weg vom höher schneller weiter und hatte sich zwei Allroundige Teleruten für ca 70 øre besorgt. Und er war angetan, der technische Fortschritt macht vor Teleruten nicht halt, insofern würde ich ggf. Mein Glück versuchen. Die Balzer diabolo Teleruten genießen dahingehend einen guten Ruf, habe da hoc ein "picker" Modell bis 50gr WG gefunden, die Daiwa Senso Float gibt es auch als Tele und soll gut sein  allein mag ich keine Teleruten (was ich allerdings nicht richtig erfassen kann, wieso dem so ist)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, an den 13ft als goldenem Schnitt könnt schon was dran sein. Die 13ft Hardy matchmaker war einst legendär und ist heute schwer zu kriegen, die 14er kriegt man quasi nachgeschmissen.


Kann man auch nicht wirklich ändern, davon ist ein großer Teil Hebelmechanik und Querschnittsgeometrie, und seit 1580 etwa hat der zweite Isaak das ganz brauchbar erkannt und beschrieben.
Auch bei Spinnruten sind 8ft 9ft 10ft schon sehr krasse Unterschiede, wenn man genau schaut, zudem braucht man da erheblich mehr instantan ausübbare Kraft über den Blank. 
Letztlich muss bei mehr Länge weiterer Durchmesser nach unten dazu, oder es wird wabbeliger. (Punkt) 
Deswegen Tele dann immer mehr im Vorteil, auch "einteiliger" wirkend.
Länge hilft aber immer beim genauen Positionieren und als Federbogen im Drill, deswegen tut man sich eine größere Länge ja überhaupt an.

Man muss eigentlich nur 2 Ruten nebeneinander am Wasser haben und ein bischen ausprobieren, und dann (sich oder den anderen) fragen, welche sich "geil" anfühlt, dann ist eine Entscheidung ziemlich leicht. Mit einer alleine kann man sich leicht selber reinlegen - oder vom findigen Verkäufer reinlegen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri, lieber Prof, zum Giebel-Fischzug! Interessant, Deine Methode. Hast Du spezielles Futter benutzt?



Nein.
Was ich immer als Basisfutter benutze.
Rapido Magic im Großgebinde von Thomas Bein(ebay).

Das ist recht neutral und lässt sich mit allen möglichen Aromen aufpeppen.
Gestern war ein Sweetener und  Maissaft völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> allein mag ich keine Teleruten (was ich allerdings nicht richtig erfassen kann, wieso dem so ist)


Das ist ein kommendes Arbeitsbauprojekt mit meinen neuen, werde aber auch mal meine alten Bauten "erfassen" und bei Gelegenheit als Tacklevorstellung einfließen lassen.
Dann siehst du die Tele vielleicht auch etwas anders


----------



## Welpi

Wieder eine sehr interessante Diskussion ... bestärkt mich darin, erst mal mit meiner 13ft Aqualite Powerfloat zu schauen, wie mir das Trotten liegt und wie diese Länge in der Praxis an meinen Gewässern taugt... "schau ma mal, dann seng ma scho" hat mein Opa immer gesagt. Bis dahin kann ich auch Mrs. Welpi schöne Augen machen und der Neuanschaffung den Boden bereiten


----------



## Andal

Orothred schrieb:


> Müsst ihr wirklich alle seitenweise Anträge stellen daheim, wenns um Neuanschaffungen geht, oder haben wir es hier teilweise mit dem Stilmittel der Übertreibung zu tun?



Na ja, wenn man sich in Zeiten wie diesen, Tisch & Bett teilt ist es schon einsehbar, wenn man größere Ausgaben vorher abspricht. Und sei es nur der Form und Höflichkeit halber.

Was die langen Stöcke angeht, kann ich mich heute noch in den eigenen Allerwertesten beissen, dass ich bei der DAM Telefino so lange geknickert habe, bis es sie nicht mehr gab. Mit ihren 580 cm war das die Telematch überhaupt.


----------



## Orothred

Andal schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man sich in Zeiten wie diesen, Tisch & Bett teilt ist es schon einsehbar, wenn man größere Ausgaben vorher abspricht. Und sei es nur der Form und Höflichkeit halber.



Klar, besprechen, aber Genehmigung einholen? Teilweise klingt das hier halt so


----------



## Andal

Orothred schrieb:


> Klar, besprechen, aber Genehmigung einholen? Teilweise klingt das hier halt so


Das ist doch mehrheitlich Show. Ich bin ja auch nicht ansatzweise so frauenfeindlich, wie ich mich gebe. Wobei das schon seine Vorteile mit sich  bringt, wenn man a) im gesetzten Alter unabhängig ist und b) rar macht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> Klar, besprechen, aber Genehmigung einholen? Teilweise klingt das hier halt so


Klar, will ja auch gefragt werden bevor ein thermomix oder ein Pferd angeschafft werden. Wobei Genehmigung erst >80 EUR, alles vorher zeige ich nur informatorisch an


----------



## Orothred

Wie gesagt, von Übertreibung ging ich aus


----------



## Kochtopf

Und nicht jeder arbeitet als SAP Consultant  wenn die Kohle in der Familie knapp ist und Kinder sind da muss man sich absprechen. Wer das anders handhabt hat in meinen Augen als Vater völlig versagt, ich kann an mir sparen, an meiner Frau sparen aber auf gar KEINEN Fall an meiner Tochter


----------



## Andal

Ich kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass unter uns einer ist, der nach dem Motto "was juckt mich Weib, was juckt mich Kind? Soll'n se betteln, wenn sie hungrig sind!" verfährt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass unter uns einer ist, der nach dem Motto "was juckt mich Weib, was juckt mich Kind? Soll'n se betteln, wenn sie hungrig sind!" verfährt.


Geht mir ebenso, ich wollte nur meine Meinung weiter ausführen


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man sich in Zeiten wie diesen, Tisch & Bett teilt ist es schon einsehbar, wenn man größere Ausgaben vorher abspricht. Und sei es nur der Form und Höflichkeit halber.
> 
> Was die langen Stöcke angeht, kann ich mich heute noch in den eigenen Allerwertesten beissen, dass ich bei der DAM Telefino so lange geknickert habe, bis es sie nicht mehr gab. Mit ihren 580 cm war das die Telematch überhaupt.



Bei Teleruten ob Match oder Bolo würde ich immer zuerst bei den Italienern schauen. Ob Trabucco oder Colmic, Tubertini oder Milo, Maver oder Ignesti. Die Italiener lieben Teleruten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Ich habe den Vorteil, dass ich außer meinem Konto keinen fragen muss - und das ist meistens bitter genug!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei Teleruten ob Match oder Bolo würde ich immer zuerst bei den Italienern schauen. Ob Trabucco oder Colmic, Tubertini oder Milo, Maver oder Ignesti. Die Italiener lieben Teleruten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Da muss man auch gar nicht teuer einsteigen. Bin von meiner Lineaeffe Excellent 700 bis 40 gr. rundweg begeistert.


----------



## Orothred

So viel Verantwortung, dass nicht über die Verhältnisse hinweg Ausrüstung gekauft hat und dann die Familie nix mehr zu Essen hat, trau ich eigentlich jedem zu ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> So viel Verantwortung, dass nicht über die Verhältnisse hinweg Ausrüstun gekauft hat und dann die Familie nix mehr zu Essen hat, trau ich eigentlich jedem zu ;-)


Ich habe schon ganz andere Dinge erlebt und traue dementsprechend jedem alles zu


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Was die langen Stöcke angeht, kann ich mich heute noch in den eigenen Allerwertesten beissen, dass ich bei der DAM Telefino so lange geknickert habe, bis es sie nicht mehr gab. Mit ihren 580 cm war das die Telematch überhaupt.


Ich habe die andere etwas stärkere 580/knapp 6m lange (mit Vollcarbonspitze) lange gefischt und liebe diese immer noch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Welpi schrieb:


> bestärkt mich darin, erst mal mit meiner 13ft Aqualite Powerfloat zu schauen, wie mir das Trotten liegt und wie diese Länge in der Praxis an meinen Gewässern taugt...


Mach das, mit einer netten 13ft und einer ca. 6m langen hochwertig(st)en Tele bist du als Grundausstattung schon sehr gut aufgestellt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mannoman, das waren 12 Seiten aufholen oder so, entsprechend zerstückelt verteilt sind die Beiträge! 

Und ein prophylaktisches Petri an alle Fischfänger, so vergesse ich wenigstens keinen !


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Ne Tele Fino habe ich auch noch; 4m und unter den Top Ten meiner erfolgreichsten Ruten.
Die längeren waren mir da zu schwer - in 3m habe ich die noch als "UL" zum Köder/Aquarienfischfang.. .
Das waren richtig gute Ruten, schade dass es soetwas heute nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gerade habe ich die 4m mal rausgekramt und siehe da, die sieht noch richtig gut aus.
Ist ne Tele Fino 2 und kommt mir gerade irgendwie doch schwer vor... ich leg die mal schnell auf die Waage.. .
252,3gr - da fordert die relativ kurze Transportlänge ihren Tribut - 9 Teile für 4m..


----------



## Andal

Finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich schwer, aber man ist sehr verwöhnt geworden.


----------



## rhinefisher

390cm - unter200gr. Das war schon immer meine persöhnliche Maßgabe für ne gut zu fischende, leichte Matchrute.
Da ich die letzten Tage viel mit Bolos gespielt habe, kommt mir das Teil schon recht klotzig vor...
Aber zum reisen mit beschränktem Gepäck oder eben zum Köder fangen war die immer gut brauchbar - die Meeräschen, welche unter dem Stock zu leiden hatten, sind Legion...


----------



## geomas

Andal, ich hab mal nachgesehen, die Lineaeffe 7m bringt etwa 450g auf die Waage. Wie findest Du die vom Handling her? Wolltest Du speziell eine etwas kräftigere Rute in dieser Länge?

PS: ein kleiner Durchschlag ist unterwegs zu mir. Danke!


----------



## Andal

Eine echte Bolo war mir zu "windig" und eine Stellfischrute zu schwer. Deswegen genau diese Rute. Hab sie ja seltens nur in der Hand und bei 7 m und eine Rolle finde ich das auch nicht zu mächtig.


----------



## geomas

Hab eben mal meine alte, lange Edel-Matche rausgeholt und fand sie erstaunlich schwer. 
Ab auf die Waage: etwa 500g mit Rolle, Rutenbändern, Pose und Dinsmores auf der Strippe. 

Eventuell gehts morgen früh damit irgendwohin. 
Der Giebel-Waldteich in der Nähe ist momentan durch eine Baustelle nur mit großem Umweg zu erreichen.
Der Giebel-Feldteich könnte passen, mal sehen, wie sich die Wettervorhersage entwickelt.


----------



## Andal

An was man sich bei den langen Stangen am meisten gewöhnen muss, ist die Sperrigkeit. Aber das wird ganz schnell.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Eine echte Bolo war mir zu "windig" und eine Stellfischrute zu schwer. Deswegen genau diese Rute. Hab sie ja seltens nur in der Hand und bei 7 m und eine Rolle finde ich das auch nicht zu mächtig.



Danke! Möglicher Einsatzzweck für ne Bolo bei mir wären Krautlücken in Teichen und Seen („Stippen mit ner beringten Rute”) und eben evtl. Fließgewässer. 
Stichwort Sperrigkeit: Ich hab ne Stellfischrute, die hab ich ne Weile auch gerne benutzt, fand das Landen der Fische aber schwieriger als mit ner kurzen Rute.


----------



## Andal

Das mit dem Landen ist wohl wahr, aber ein solider 3 m Stock reicht gut aus - finde ich. Wollte halt was für den "Stellwurm" auf Schleien, was zum Barschfischen mit kleinen Köderfischen und eben am Rhein...


----------



## Minimax

Uih, so eine interessante Diskussion; cool!



Tricast schrieb:


> Bei Teleruten ob Match oder Bolo würde ich immer zuerst bei den Italienern schauen. Ob Trabucco oder Colmic, Tubertini oder Milo, Maver oder Ignesti. Die Italiener lieben Teleruten.
> Gruß Heinz



Den Eindruck habe ich auch, auch bei den Forellenruten gibt es da Modelle, die sich vom Längen/Gewichtsverhältnis sehr interessant anhören. Leider ist es so, wie Bruder Kochtopf schon erwähnte, das insbesondere italienische Teleruten so schreiend häßlich lautstark bunt oft mit holofolie etc. gestaltet sind das ich mich schaudere.
DIe Bewohner der Apenninhalbinsel haben der Welt seit Jahrtausenden in allen Bereichen so viel Schönheit geschenkt, ars vivendi, bella figura,
 DIE RENAISSANCE et cetera (auch das!) das man sich unwillkürlich fragt, ob die Götter nicht das italienische Rutendesign als Schicksalhaften Ausgleich geschaffen haben?​
Aber, herrje, ich bin Teleruten gegenüber insgesamt voreingenommen, rein aus persönlichen Gründen- Das Sie ab bestimmten Längen und Aufgaben das überlegene Prinzip sind kann man nicht in Abrede stellen.
Ich selbst bleibe, auch zu meinem eigenen Nachteil, aber zur Ruhe meines Herzens und meiner Augen bei der canna inglese, und nutze die Produkte der Italiener im Bereich des Essens, der Schuhe und subtilen Beleidigung.




rhinefisher schrieb:


> 390cm - unter200gr. Das war schon immer meine persöhnliche Maßgabe für ne gut zu fischende, leichte Matchrute.



Das ist auch meine persönliche Richtschnur. Das ist heute schon in einem moderaten Preissegment absolut möglich: Man nehme sein Geld in die Hand, wende auf die Unzahl der 3,90er diese Faustformel an, und es werden garantiert ein zwei drei interessante Stöckchen übrigbleiben. Die leichtigkeit soll man auch nicht unterschätzen, ich würde sagen, das die leichte Posenangelei nahezu so aktiv ist wie Fliege oder Spinner. Unberingte Ruten natürlich auch, aber das sind Regionen wo ich mir kein Urteil anmassen kann.[/LEFT]


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer das anders handhabt hat in meinen Augen als Vater völlig versagt, ich kann an mir sparen, an meiner Frau sparen aber auf gar KEINEN Fall an meiner Tochter


Wer an seinen Kindern spart, sollte sich was schämen. Das geht gar nicht. Egoismus hat in einer Familie nichts verloren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bevorzuge leichtere Bolos, sowohl vom WG als auch vom Eigengewicht, meine grässliche cormoran wog iirc bei 6m knapp 400 gr und ich fand es ätzend... es gibt, bspw von Shimanski und nur halb hässlich, die exage mit 15gr WG die mit 690cm knapp 300gr wiegt.


Tricast schrieb:


> Bei Teleruten ob Match oder Bolo würde ich immer zuerst bei den Italienern schauen. Ob Trabucco oder Colmic, Tubertini oder Milo, Maver oder Ignesti. Die Italiener lieben Teleruten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Kommen die nächstes Jahr zur Stippermesse?


----------



## Welpi

Guter Punkt. Ich rege einen Ükeltreff auf der Stippermesse an. Kollektive Beratung und gesammelter Kaufrausch...


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Ich rege einen Ükeltreff auf der Stippermesse an. Kollektive Beratung und gesammelter Kaufrausch...


Am besten werden Ükels eine Stunde vor dem Start eingelassen, damit wir uns sammeln können um Heinz zu belä.... besuchen


----------



## Tricast

Auf der Stippermesse sind bestimmt Colmic und Tubertini. Bei den anderen Italienern weiß man nicht so genau wer gerade die Vertretung hat. Aber RIVE hat auch Bolos, schlicht, schön und gut. Für Ästheten ist ein Blick auf RIVE Ruten immer interessant. 
Ihr könnt ja auf www.stippermesse.com sehen welche Firmen dieses Jahr auf der Messe waren und dann im Januar auch die aktuellen Teilnehmer.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend die Herren, als erstes mal Andal und dem Professore ein herzliches Petri zu den Fängen. 




Minimax schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Stimmt, hast recht, daran hatt ich nicht gedacht. Was deine Bedenken zur Farbe der Driftbeater angeht: Askari hat (oder hatte) einst Hausmarken "Crystal" Driftbeater, ich hatte mal einen, aber nie gefischt, weil Antenne zu kurz. Meister @Fantastic Fishing muss diese aber auch mal verwendet haben, auf einigen Photos seiner Kolumnen zeigt er sie.
> Man kann bei den Drennans auch den "Spargel" nebst anschlusstück ziehen und z.B. in die Antennenhalterung eines Puddle CHuckers einsetzen, die sind Kompatibel (Würd sie aber mit Klebe Stabilisieren.
> Oder du gibt's den Fertigen Driftbeatern einen schönen Flecktarn in Grau/Himmelblau mit Revell Farben oder so.



Ich hatte für heute eh einen Besuch bei Decathlon geplant, dort hatten sie günstig so einen einfachen Klappstuhl, wie ihn @geomas mal vorgestellt hatte noch von seiner Mutter oder Großmutter aus Vorkriegszeiten, wenn ich mich grade nicht irre (bitte korrigieren, wenn doch). Nach deinem Hinweis habe ich vorher nochmal online das Askari-Sortiment gescannt, aber da waren leider keine Crystal Driftbeater zu finden, die sind wohl inzwischen aus dem Programm raus. Sowas ist mir bei meinen letzten Besuchen dort auch nicht aufgefallen. Also doch zu Decathlon, wo das Angebot an Posen grauenhaft war, aber zumindest der Klappstuhl erschien brauchbar und wurde mitgenommen.

Anmalen wäre natürlich eine Option, aber wenn man den Driftbeatern den Stöpsel ziehen kann, wäre das natürlich noch besser, dann brauche ich aber erstmal Crystal Puddle Chucker. Was generell leichtere Driftbeater in undurchsichtig angeht finde ich deine Idee des Selbstbaus sehr charmant. Da ließe sich viel variieren mit Tragkraft, Antennenlänge, Größe der Antennenspitze. Ich bin ja durch euren posenbau-Thread eh schon ganz neugierig auf den Posenbau, ich denke, ich muss mir demnächst wirklich mal ne kleine Drechselbank mit Dremel-Antrieb zusammenschustern. 




geomas schrieb:


> Noch zwei Tipps zu den Drennan-Posen:
> - man kann die Driftbeater-Antennen zwischen (zum Beispiel) einem 2,5 Swan und einem 2AA-Modell tauschen, so man mag und eine entsprechende Auswahl an Posen hat. Kann gelegentlich nützlich sein.
> 
> - für die Insert-Crystal-Waggler* gibt es Wechselspitzen als Zubehör. Unter anderem „Blobs”, lange und kurze, gelbe, schwarze und rote Antennen-Inserts.
> 
> 
> *) Disclaimer: ich hab nur ältere Modelle, ein paar Jahre alt - die ganz neuen Varianten kenn ich nicht



Danke Geo, die Wechselspitzen sind ne super Sache, da muss ich mal nach ausschau halten...nicht nur wegen der Blobs.  Die Antenne an meinem neuen Insert Waggler ist tauschbar, also haben sie da wohl nichts dran geändert. Mit den Blobs kann ichs dann machen wie @Welpi:




Welpi schrieb:


> Jau, so hab ich mir aus einem kleinen Puddlechucker mit der Blob-Spitzer einen leidlichen "crystal driftbeater" gezimmert... ist nicht ganz optimal, tut in meiner flachen Pfütze aber.
> 
> Ah, ich seh grad: Hat Minimax schon vorgeschlagen ...so weit zurück hatte ich noch gar nicht gelesen



Leidlich heißt dann wohl, dass man zum einen eine kürzere Spitze im Vergleich zum echten Driftbeater in Kauf nehmen muss und zum anderen ev etwas mehr Schrot zum absenken, da die Antennenstange von den Blobs ja auch etwas Auftrieb hat. Sehe ich das richtig? Eine Glow-Tip Antenna habe ich sogar auch in meinem Bestand und werd es mit der mal On-the-Drop ausprobieren.


Und jetzt nochmal Danke für eure Tipps und Ratschläge!  Was wäre ein einsamer Ükel ohne seinen Schwarm...


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wer an seinen Kindern spart, sollte sich was schämen. Das geht gar nicht. Egoismus hat in einer Familie nichts verloren.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Als die Bubbn der Missus noch klein und süß waren, hatten wir mal die Einrichtung des Minimax-Donnerstags. Das hiess, die beiden kamen runter zu mir, und es gab ein Männerabendessen. Kein Rucola-Quinoa-Gazpacho, keine Extrawürste bzw. Tofubratlinge, keine Essenszeiten nach Wahl. Aber dafür Ordentliche Küche mit viel totem Tier und Fertigkomponenten. Und klar, nachm Essen dürfen Harte Kerle auch mal die Füße aufn Tisch legen, sofern sie vorher mit Messer und Gabel umgehen konnten und die _gottverdammten_ Teller sauber gemacht haben. Danach floss die Cola in Strömen, und es gab tiefschürfende Gespräche ("Dein Geschichtslehrer ist ein Idiot") und einen garantiert Nicht-Missus-Lizensierten DvD Film mit jeder Menge automatischer Waffen und/oder Dinosauriern (Keiner der beiden hat mich je verpfiffen- Gute Jungens!). Ich glaub die Jungs mochtens.
Und hier kommt mein Geständnis, bzw. worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte:
Beim gemeinsamen Zubereiten meines superscharfen-Expeditions-Forscher-Mega-Furz-Nix-für-Weicheier-Chilis hab ich immer den billigen Ja!-Mais verwenden lassen, aber den guten, großkörnigen teuren Sonnenmais fürs Angeln verwendet.
Bin ich nun ein schuldiger Schuft? Bzw. Noch schuldiger und schuftiger als ich es aus diversen Gründen ohnehin schon bin?


----------



## Kochtopf

Das einzige Verbrechen ist, dass du _*Mais*_ in ein *Chili* gegeben hast.


----------



## geomas

^ Haha, mir fällt gerade ne Sendung im DLF ein, Thema Plastikmüll heute vormittag. Ruft eine Hörerin an: „...also der Deckel vom Yoghurt...von der Firma „Jott-Ahh”...” mich hats am Steuer meines Kleinwagens fast zerlegt vor Lachen.


----------



## geomas

Nochmal zu Bißerkennung „on the Drop” - Minimax schrieb ja kürzlichst sinngemäß, daß die leichte Posenangelei (korrekt praktiziert) ja so aktiv sei wie das Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen. Da ist sicher was dran. 
Also wer on the drop fangen will, muß einfach werfen, werfen, werfen und einfach bei jedem Verdacht anschlagen. 
Wenn richtig Fisch am Platz ist, sogar ohne Verdacht. Im Ernst, so praktizieren das einige Könner (Youtube sei mein Zeuge).
Das geht mit etwas Routine sogar mit meiner alten Swingtiprute (meine geschwingspitzelten Ükel kamen natürlich on the Drop).

Die Glowtip Antenna ist genau wie die Stillwater Blue ne Lieblingspose von mir, für die Angelei on the Drop würd ich persönlich aber was anderes nehmen: irgend ne kurze Crystal, gerne vorbebleit.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das einzige Verbrechen ist, dass du _*Mais*_ in ein *Chili* gegeben hast.



Ist natürlich wahr- Mais ist mir in den meisgten Formen ein Gräuel- aber mir gings darum die jungen, völlig entfremdeten Kinderseelen mal an die natürlichen Nahrungsressourcen junger Männer heranzuführen. Es gab eine ganze Welt zu entdecken jenseits von runkeligen Salaten, vorgeschnittenem Hühnerbrustfilet und Sojasprossen. "Ist das auch Bio?" "Glaub schon. Kannst Dir aber auch ein Brot machen. Hab aber keine Butter." "Wie mach ich das auf?-Wie wärs wenn Du am RIng ziehst?-Da ist kein Ring- Herr Soundsu, lösen sie das Problem!" Und Hoppla, plötzlich war der Mais im Topf.

Edit: Grade klingelte einer der beiden damaligen Hauptverdächtigen mit seiner Freundin (Yes!! Endlich!!) an meiner Tür- Schlüssel vergessen (Ist genetisch). Weil ich noch grad im Nostalgiemodus war, hab ich ihn in ein Gespräch über die Donnerstagsabende verwickelt: Und da hat er so viel schönes und liebes gesagt, und vor seiner kleinen Missus diese Abende gelobt, das nur meine Mundwinkelkippe und mein Unterhemd mich vor ernsthafter Rührung bewahrt hat. Sind schon tolle Jungs, und sie waren sehr fair zu mir als Quereinsteiger.
Aber Gut, zurück um Angeln. Räusper.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Bißerkennung „on the Drop” - Minimax schrieb ja kürzlichst sinngemäß, daß die leichte Posenangelei (korrekt praktiziert) ja so aktiv sei wie das Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen. Da ist sicher was dran.
> Also wer on the drop fangen will, muß einfach werfen, werfen, werfen und einfach bei jedem Verdacht anschlagen.
> Wenn richtig Fisch am Platz ist, sogar ohne Verdacht. Im Ernst, so praktizieren das einige Könner (Youtube sei mein Zeuge).
> Das geht mit etwas Routine sogar mit meiner alten Swingtiprute (meine geschwingspitzelten Ükel kamen natürlich on the Drop).
> 
> Die Glowtip Antenna ist genau wie die Stillwater Blue ne Lieblingspose von mir, für die Angelei on the Drop würd ich persönlich aber was anderes nehmen: irgend ne kurze Crystal, gerne vorbebleit.



Wenn es einigermaßen Ufernah läuft (am Kanal gehts ja schnell steil runter), dann bietet sich für sowas ja vielleicht sogar ne Stipprute an. Klingt nach ner tollen Taktik für die Kanal-Ükel, die so langsam auch mal in Angriff genommen werden müssten.


----------



## geomas

Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, ob man Speedangeln auf Ükel hochskalieren kann auf die Rotfedern-Angelei. Vom Prinzip her schon.


Wichtig: mit „on the Drop” meinte ich die oberflächennahe Angelei, nicht so sehr den langsam sinkenden Köder kurz über Grund. 
Also für Bißregistrierung in tieferem Wasser bei noch sinkendem Köder sind Glowtip-Antenna und ähnliche Posen sicher erste Wahl.


----------



## Andal

In ein Chili gehört vor allem eines nicht rein. Kein Hackfleisch, sondern richtig fein geschnittenes Chili-Base... Rindfleisch in kleinen Stücken. Oder will jemand Nudelsoße mit Bohnen, leicht würzig!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> In ein Chili gehört vor allem eines nicht rein. Kein Hackfleisch, sondern richtig fein geschnittenes Chili-Base... Rindfleisch in kleinen Stücken. Oder will jemand Nudelsoße mit Bohnen, leicht würzig!?


In ein Chili gehört vor allem kein Mais. Und kein Schwein. Ansonsten 50-50 Hackfleisch und Rinderbrust


----------



## Tricast

Wenn sich eine Gruppe Ükels entschließen sollte die Stippermesse 2020 zu besuchen würde ich mit Frau Hübner besprechen ob wir nicht wieder die SHG Dortmund oder die Kalweit Brüder einladen. Dann hättet Ihr adäquate Gesprächspartner die auch Zeit für ein ausgedehntes Gespräch haben. Andreas Bruners ist ja leider mit dem Verkauf von Drennan und Korum Produkten beschäftigt, sonst auch ein interessanter Gesprächspartner.
Und wer es noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte, die Stippermesse ist immer am ersten Sonntag im März. 1. März 2020, Halle 6 der Messe Bremen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Mais ist Ansichtssache. Aber auf jeden Fall Rind pur, schwarze Bohnen und vor allem Chilies, Ingwer, Knoblauch und ordentlich Zwiebel. Ich mag etwas Mais als Eye Catcher darin.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Mais ist keine Ansichtssache, Mais ist eine schreckliche deutsche Angewohnheit wie Handtuch auf der Liege und verlorene Weltkriege


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine Gruppe Ükels entschließen sollte die Stippermesse 2020 zu besuchen würde ich mit Frau Hübner besprechen ob wir nicht wieder die SHG Dortmund oder die Kalweit Brüder einladen. Dann hättet Ihr adäquate Gesprächspartner die auch Zeit für ein ausgedehntes Gespräch haben. Andreas Bruners ist ja leider mit dem Verkauf von Drennan und Korum Produkten beschäftigt, sonst auch ein interessanter Gesprächspartner.
> Und wer es noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte, die Stippermesse ist immer am ersten Sonntag im März. 1. März 2020, Halle 6 der Messe Bremen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das ist eine famose Idee  allerdings bitte ich zu Bedenken dass bei einem noch so kleinem Ükelschwarm schon die anderen Schwarmmitglieder tolle Gesprächspartner sind - aber wird sich ja usswiesen wie viele ükel den Weg dahin schaffen, ich plane es zumindest fest


----------



## Welpi

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine Gruppe Ükels entschließen sollte die Stippermesse 2020 zu besuchen würde ich mit Frau Hübner besprechen ob wir nicht wieder die SHG Dortmund oder die Kalweit Brüder einladen. Dann hättet Ihr adäquate Gesprächspartner die auch Zeit für ein ausgedehntes Gespräch haben. Andreas Bruners ist ja leider mit dem Verkauf von Drennan und Korum Produkten beschäftigt, sonst auch ein interessanter Gesprächspartner.
> Und wer es noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte, die Stippermesse ist immer am ersten Sonntag im März. 1. März 2020, Halle 6 der Messe Bremen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Das wäre ja mal richtig cool. Ich will schon lange mal auf die Stippermesse, aber 782 km einfach sind halt ne Bank. Die Aussicht einen Teil der Ükels und Jungs der SHG zu treffen steigert die Motivation natürlich enorm ...so auf an Ratsch und was kühles vergorenes am Samstag Abend und ekstatische Tackle-Reizüberflutung am Sonntag... ich hab mir den Termin mal mental gesetzt.


----------



## Andal

Für die An-Rheiner wäre Köln ein guter Treffpunkt, um die Stippermesse heimzusuchen. Gemeinsam mit der Bahn nach Bremen, Gruppenticket machts günstig und dann in Bremen nur einmal über die Straße und schon ist man auf der Messe. Lokalderbys Werder vs. HSV sind ja kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Für die An-Rheiner wäre Köln ein guter Treffpunkt, um die Stippermesse heimzusuchen. Gemeinsam mit der Bahn nach Bremen, Gruppenticket machts günstig und dann in Bremen nur einmal über die Straße und schon ist man auf der Messe. Lokalderbys Werder vs. HSV sind ja kein Thema mehr.


Ich habe zehn Sekunden über Zugfahren nachgedacht. Dann kamen die Gedanken 'Futter' und 'Drennanruten' und ich überlege mit Anhänger zu kommen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Da haut man sich die Nacht um die Ohren, nachts piepen einen die Schleien raus und morgens kommt man nichtmal zum Kaffee schlürfen....nuja immerhin nicht Schneider, wenngleich nicht Zielfisch


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Rudi! Was war denn der Zielfisch? Quappe?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Lass erstma Sommer werden bevor man an Winter denken kann

Lag eigentlich des Nachts Aal & Zander auf der Lauer, die Giebel wollten aber lieber auf Köfi gehen...mittlerweile schon der vierte mit knapp 40cm


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Pssssst, großer Geheimtipp!
> Die orangenen Dinger gibt es meines Wissens nicht mehr neu, aber sowas habe ich immer gerne gebunkert, vor der Verschrottung gerettet oder öfter jetzt Floh-Rest-Märkte durchschnüstert, habe bei genauem nachzählen doch eine Menge Küchengeräte -- speziell nur für die Gourmet-Fischlis




Ich hab so eine Runde hohe wo nur einen kleinen durchsichtigen Korb (ca 1l) hat. Das Ding ist eig total ungeeignet und viel zu massiv für die Küche.
Mein Dad hat sich auch ne alte Kaffeemühle von Siemens ausm Recyclinghof gesichert......da ist immer was zu holen....
Abgenutzte Messer lassen sich ja schnell "provisorisch" schleifen.

Ergänzung:
Ohne jetzt Werbung zu machen, ich hab so eine Monstermaschine


----------



## Forelle74

Andal schrieb:


> Da muss man auch gar nicht teuer einsteigen. Bin von meiner Lineaeffe Excellent 700 bis 40 gr. rundweg begeistert.



Ich hab ja, die gleiche.
Hab sie mir fürs Friedfisch angeln bei uns an den Teichen gekauft.
Da muss man nämlich mit Karpfen, vor allem halbstarken rechnen.
Aber ne Rotfeder macht genauso Spass, und nano Plötzen hab ich auch schon einige mit raus.

Letztes mal saß ich mit meiner 7m Bolo sm Teich.
Kommt ein anderer Kollege und fragt:
Auf was angelst du?
Meine Antwort Karpfen.
Der hat nix mehr gesagt und ging weiter.
Ich glaub der hat mich für deppert gehalten.

War aber ernst gemeint.
Der  kannte den Untetschied zwischen Bolo und stippe nicht.
Und selbst damit ließen sich kleinere Satzis stemmen.

Für den wars ne Köderfisch Angel.


----------



## phirania

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da haut man sich die Nacht um die Ohren, nachts piepen einen die Schleien raus und morgens kommt man nichtmal zum Kaffee schlürfen....nuja immerhin nicht Schneider, wenngleich nicht Zielfisch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325412
> Anhang anzeigen 325413



Petri
Auch wenn nicht Zielfisch,Fisch ist Fisch...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Rudi!


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
OK, ich kann halbwegs angeln, aber erzählen wie Mini oder fotografieren wie Geo wäre auch nicht schlecht....
Wenn man alles durchgelesen hat, ist die Hälfte der möglichen Antworten schon wieder vergessen...
Jedenfalls hat mich das Thema "TeleStippeMatchBolo" gerade halbwegs im Griff.
Eben habe ich mir mal die Lineaffe Bolo gegoogelt... 470gr Eigengewicht..??
100gr weniger wäre für mich gerade noch OK.
Gestern Abend habe ich mal etwas beim Ali gestöbert und tatsächlich 2 ganz nette Billigruten gefunden, die, wenn die technischen Daten denn stimmen, ganz gut und praktisch sein könnten. Wegen dem Zoll habe ich nur je eine gekauft, einmal 10-40, 5,4m, 90cm TL, 272gr und 43$. Einmal "Super Hard", 6,35m, 87cm TL, 326gr und 33$.
Letztere würde bei 6,9m 377gr auf die Waage bringen. Schauen wir mal...
Zu Ruten im Allgemeinen hat Nordlicht eigentlich schon dass Richtige gesagt: Eine gute 390er Match mit schneller Aktion und ne hochwertige 6m Bolo mit starker Aktion - damit ist man fürs Posenfischen gut gerüstet.
Euch einen schönen Tag und viel Petri..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern Abend habe ich mal etwas beim Ali gestöbert und tatsächlich 2 ganz nette Billigruten gefunden, die, wenn die technischen Daten denn stimmen, ganz gut und praktisch sein könnten. Wegen dem Zoll habe ich nur je eine gekauft, einmal 10-40, 5,4m, 90cm TL, 272gr und 43$. Einmal "Super Hard", 6,35m, 87cm TL, 326gr und 33$.




Berichte dazu bitte ausführlich wenn du die Dinger hast.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich schließe mich meinem Pröfpröf an


----------



## Kochtopf

-Doppelpost gelöscht-


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine Gruppe Ükels entschließen sollte die Stippermesse 2020 zu besuchen würde ich mit Frau Hübner besprechen ob wir nicht wieder die SHG Dortmund oder die Kalweit Brüder einladen. Dann hättet Ihr adäquate Gesprächspartner die auch Zeit für ein ausgedehntes Gespräch haben. Andreas Bruners ist ja leider mit dem Verkauf von Drennan und Korum Produkten beschäftigt, sonst auch ein interessanter Gesprächspartner.
> Und wer es noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte, die Stippermesse ist immer am ersten Sonntag im März. 1. März 2020, Halle 6 der Messe Bremen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Bis zu drei Auswärtigen könnte ich für die Nacht davor Obdach bieten.
Heinz, bitte die SHG einladen


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Berichte dazu bitte ausführlich wenn du die Dinger hast.


Na klar..!
Eine ist schon unterwegs..


----------



## Welpi

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bis zu drei Auswärtigen könnte ich für die Nacht davor Obdach bieten.
> Heinz, bitte die SHG einladen



Ui, das wäre sehr cool...dann könnte ich mit dem Auto anreisen. Ich könnte dann auch auf dem Weg noch Ükels in A7-Nähe für eine Fahrgemeinschaft aufsammeln.....


----------



## MS aus G

Na da habt Ihr ja mal wieder richtig "Gas" gegeben!!!

Allen Fängern ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Nachdem gestern auch mein nächster "Boardie-Besuch" wieder gut zu Hause angekommen ist, (Gruß zurück, @Hering 58!) nun mein Bericht zu den 3 Tagen!

Nach guter Anreise und einem stärkenden Mahl, ging es sogleich ans Wasser! Strömung war angesagt! Das Wetter war ja wieder mal sehr warm, da sollte des nächtens doch was gehen!?!

Ging aber überraschender Weise schon im Hellen los! Hatte ich jetzt so nicht mit gerechnet! HeinBlöd, legte mal gleich 2 Aale vor! Allerdings wieder nicht die passende Größe!












Bei mir ging es erst etwas später los, aber auch ich konnte schon bis 22.00 Uhr 2 Aale fangen! Was in meinen Augen, für die Weser recht früh war! So ging es dann auch in der Dunkelheit weiter, es kamen insgesamt 9 Aale zum Vorschein, wovon allerdings keiner Maß hatte!!! Achja, da fehlt ja noch was! Eigentlich waren wir ja auch auf Barben aus, naja es gab auch eine, aber erstens mal wieder bei mir und zweitens auch nur etwa 25cm lang!






So war der erste Tag natürlich wieder viel zu schnell vorüber!!!

Zum 2. Tag gibt es leider nicht viel zu erzählen, da uns das Wetter mit Gewitter und Starkregen doch sehr zusetzte und wir immer nur die kleinen Zeitfenster nutzen konnten! Auch war die Beislaune nicht die Beste und wir haben nur Kleinzeug von Rotauge, Döbel, Ukel und Gründling gefangen! Nach einer schönen Fischmahlzeit aus Dänemark,







ging es am Abend diesmal in die Buhne! Dort allerdings ging anfangs erstmal nichts (wie üblich!)! Dann so ab etwa 23.00 Uhr kamen die Aale auf Touren und wir konnten diesmal 5 Aale fangen, wovon sogar einer das Maß gehabt hätte! Andere Fischis ließen sich leider nicht Blicken, obwohl HeinBlöd kurz vor Schluß noch einen richtig guten Biss hatte, allerdings war wohl etwas an der Schnur nicht in Ordnung! Sich riss kurz über der Rolle, warum, wieso, weshalb? Darauf hatten wir leider keine Antwort!!! 






Handybilder im Dunkeln sind für den Arsch!!!






So ging auch der 2. Tag tagsüber, bescheiden, am Abend sehr ordentlich zu Ende!!! Diesmal gab es zwar keine Barbe, obwohl,...!?!

Dienstag Morgen, musste mein Besuch leider erstmal alleine ans Wasser, da bei mir ein Zahnarzttermin anstand! Auch hier gab es wieder "nur" Kleinzeug, wie er berichtete!

Nach dem Mittagsmahl, schlug ich vor es mal am Vereinsteich zu versuchen!?! Okay, war die Antwort! Doch auch hier sollte sich zeigen, das es im Moment sehr schwer war an brauchbare Fischis zu kommen! Da ja schon 4 Wochen rum waren, nachdem die fu….g Refos besetzt wurden hoffte ich auf anderes! Doch bei meinen ersten 6 Fischis waren gleich mal 3 Forellen dabei! Etwas später konnte ich dann doch mal einen "Kescherfisch" fangen in Form einer Brasse von gut 40cm! Auch bei meinem Gast gab es noch so eine "dumme" Forelle und halt viele kleine Rotaugen und Brassen!!! War mal etwas Abwechslung, zum doch recht schnöden Flussangeln im Moment!!! 

Am Abend ging es dann nochmal an die Strömung um evtl. doch noch eine bessere Barbe an den Haken zu bekommen!?! 

Diesmal sollte es allerdings nicht so losgehen, wie am Sonntag, denn erstmal gab es nichts! Bei einer Köderkontrolle meinerseits hing ein Schnürsenkel, ohne sich bemerkbar zu machen! Auch bei Olaf stellten sich einige Bisse ein, die er allerdings nicht verwerten konnte! Ich fing noch einen kleinen Aal, und dann kam was kommen musste!!! Ich bekam einen sehr schönen Biss, wo ich schon gleich merkte, das...!!! Ja da war sie wieder meine Barbe, diesmal mit 58cm recht ordentlich!!! Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, wieso immer bei mir!?! Die Köder waren ähnlich bis identisch! Ich kann es mir nicht erklären! 






"Meine" Weser ist leider im Moment, was ordentliche Fische betrifft, sehr launisch, wie das Wetter, Hitze, Gewitter, recht kühl,...!!! 

Aber alles in allem war es natürlich wieder ein sehr schönes Treffen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Auf der Stippermesse sind bestimmt Colmic und Tubertini. Bei den anderen Italienern weiß man nicht so genau wer gerade die Vertretung hat. Aber RIVE hat auch Bolos, schlicht, schön und gut. Für Ästheten ist ein Blick auf RIVE Ruten immer interessant.


Da war was mit dem fiesen Leuchthellblau, zumindest 03'2019!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht Mario!

Und Petri Heil dir, Hering und 





MS aus G schrieb:


> HeinBlöd,


.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge leichtere Bolos, sowohl vom WG als auch vom Eigengewicht, meine grässliche cormoran wog iirc bei 6m knapp 400 gr und ich fand es ätzend... es gibt, bspw von Shimanski und nur halb hässlich, die exage mit 15gr WG die mit 690cm knapp 300gr wiegt.


Die 5,90m/6m ab der Exage aufwärts sind interessant, auch die HT-Durchmesser sind nett.
Ich finde 6m mit 250g luftiger und genialer als 4m mit 220g 



> Kommen die nächstes Jahr zur Stippermesse?


Da könnten eigentlich viele Ükel hinkommen! 
Ich kann das eigentlich immer ganz gut mit einem nördlichen Familienbesuch verbinden. Wenn die Orga im Märzen-Bereich bleibt ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

MS aus G schrieb:


> Handybilder im Dunkeln sind für den Arsch!!!


Aber immer noch besser als gar nichts an Pixelmap! 
Wobei du somit die wichtigste Eigenschaft einer Angelcam genau herausgearbeit hast ... 



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich bekam einen sehr schönen Biss, wo ich schon gleich merkte, das...!!! Ja da war sie wieder meine Barbe, diesmal mit 58cm recht ordentlich!!! Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, wieso immer bei mir!?! Die Köder waren ähnlich bis identisch! Ich kann es mir nicht erklären!


Du hast halt die richtige Barbenspürnase! 

Oder das sind dressierte Hausbarben  ...


----------



## MS aus G

Danke Prof!

Der Hering war aber nicht dabei, er kennt aber meinen Besuch, Boardseitig!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mario...irgendein Geheimnis hast du doch, einen speziellen Dip oder so, dass immer du die Barben an Land ziehst


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die 5,90m/6m ab der Exage aufwärts sind interessant, auch die HT-Durchmesser sind nett.




Die sind scheisze!
Ich hatte die Shimano Exage und Tchnium Fast Bolognese in 6m hier und hab die ganz schnell wieder eingepackt und dann retoure!

Durch den verringerten Durchmesser bei mittelmäßigem Carbonmaterial sind das echte Lämmerschwänze geworden.
Mit etwas mehr Durchmesser wären das durchaus brauchbare Rute geworden aber für so dünne Boloruten braucht man definitiv besseres Material!
Da hat Shimano echten Mist produziert!

Die Boloruten Shimano Exage Light, Shimano Exage Fast und auch die Shimano Technium Light und die Shimano Technium Fast taugen alle nicht viel im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängermodellen Shimano TE GT5 usw..

Dann lieber Trabucco, Colmic, Maver usw...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Bißerkennung „on the Drop” - Minimax schrieb ja kürzlichst sinngemäß, daß die leichte Posenangelei (korrekt praktiziert) ja so aktiv sei wie das Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen. Da ist sicher was dran.


Wichtig ist die passende Rolle mit durchaus etwas höherem Gewicht (~300g) zu absoluten Kompensation der Kopflast. Leichte Rolle ist da oft nicht besser, und man sollte vor der Rolle gut anfassen und halten können. Austariert wie eine Spinnrute auf dem rechten Zeigefinger macht das Dingens echte Laune 
Klapprollenhalter sind nur angebunden, die kann man mit erklecklichem Aufwand auch umsetzen und sich die optimale Balance auch ohne Schieberinge herstellen.

Die Pose oder Driftbeater zieht im Gegensatz zu den meist anstrengenden Spinnködern kaum, selbst in starker Strömung, das ist angenehm mit einem Hauch von nichts.
Was noch nerven kann, sind norddeutsche Küstenwinde, das kann mit einer langen Stange zum Kraftsport werden, besonders bei Böen.
Kann man aber auch auf kürzer umsatteln, grober angeln, wird eh viel unpräziser und mehr Wellen verstecken besser den Angler und den Köderfake.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind scheisze!
> Ich hatte die "Exage fast" in 6m hier und hab die ganz schnell wieder eingepackt und dann retoure!
> 
> Durch den verringerten Durchmesser sind das echte Lämmerschwänze geworden im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängermodellen.
> Da hat Shimano echten Mist produziert!
> 
> Exage und auch die Technium ist nicht viel besser.
> 
> Dann lieber Colmic, Sensas usw...


Du bist ja mehr ein richtig "harter"! 
Für die Weichwareliebhaber für die feinen Schnürle bei 0.14 und geringer kann ich mir schon manches vorstellen, was ich so nicht so gerne nutzen mag. 
Viele der gesichteten Ruten an der Weser wären mir ein Stückchen zu weich, aber den Besitzern gefallen sie.

Hast du Modellnummern der Shimano-Bolos gespeichert, um bei den dauernden Wechsel (und eben verschlechterten Serien) überhaupt noch durchzusteigen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Pose oder Driftbeater zieht im Gegensatz zu den anstrengenden Spinnködern kaum, selbst in starker Strömung, das ist angenehm.




Driftbeater is nix für Strömung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind scheisze!
> Ich hatte die "Shimano Exage fast" in 6m hier und hab die ganz schnell wieder eingepackt und dann retoure!
> 
> Durch den verringerten Durchmesser sind das echte Lämmerschwänze geworden im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängermodellen.
> Da hat Shimano echten Mist produziert!
> 
> Shimano Exage light, fast und auch die Technium ist nicht viel besser.
> 
> Dann lieber Colmic, Sensas usw...


Danke Pröfpröf,  eine nicht unwichtige Info! Waren beide schon in der näheren Auswahl


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du Modellnummern der Shimano-Bolos gespeichert, um bei den dauernden Wechsel (und eben verschlechterten Serien) überhaupt noch durchzusteigen?



Nö.
Nur die Namen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke Pröfpröf,  eine nicht unwichtige Info! Waren beide schon in der näheren Auswahl



Durch den geringeren Durchmesser hängen die Ruten echt durch wie ne billige Askari Bolo!!!

Wenn man da mit dem Auge drüber peilt hängt die Spitze nen halben Meter tiefer als das Rutenende.

Echter Murks!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bist ja mehr ein richtig "harter"!
> Für die Weichwareliebhaber für die feinen Schnürle bei 0.14 und geringer kann ich mir schon manches vorstellen, was ich so nicht so gerne nutzen mag.
> Viele der gesichteten Ruten an der Weser wären mir ein Stückchen zu weich, aber den Besitzern gefallen sie.
> 
> Hast du Modellnummern der Shimano-Bolos gespeichert, um bei den dauernden Wechsel (und eben verschlechterten Serien) überhaupt noch durchzusteigen?


Ich mag ja meist eher weiche Rute  aber eine Bolo muss 'Biss' haben, sonst wird der Anschlag schwierig weil die Schnur nicht richtig angehoben wird (oder so)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei so einer langen kommt die Anschlagsgewohnheit des Besitzers schon voll durch, und das verstärkt bei ordentlich Rückgrat über 5m!
Mit 20er Vorfächern kein Problem, aber bei den feinen fürs ganz leichte Stippen (Stillwasser) kann man auch sehr viel leichter ohne Haken dastehen, und sieht nichtmal was es war!  (Fantasiafisch mit gefühltem 1 Zentner)
Ich hatte mir bei der Flussangelei angewöhnt, immer Vorfach eine Stufe dünner als Hauptschnur zu nehmen, und Sollbruchstelle am Haken oder schlimmstensfalls der Schlaufe einzuplanen. Poseneinsparung und mehr ... 
Hat manchen Karpfen und Graskarpfen auch schon helfen können - und mir mit der schnellen Neumontage!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Driftbeater is nix für Strömung.



Sic! (kann mir ein freundschaftliches Kichern nur schwer verkneifen)


Vor allem aber: @MS aus G vielen lieben Dank für den schönen Bericht, da will man wieder an die Weser zurück! Ich wünsch DIr und Deinem Angelgast ein herzliches Petri, und ja, es stimmt wohl was die Jungs sagen, Du hast ein Händchen für die Barben!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Ne Bolo sollte für mich eine schnelle Aktion haben, insgesamt also eher steif ausfallen. 
Unter Last sollte aber ein gutes drittel der Rutenlänge als Federweg zur Verfügung stehen. 
Kostet aber


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ne Bolo sollte für mich eine schnelle Aktion haben, insgesamt also eher steif ausfallen.
> Unter Last sollte aber ein gutes drittel der Rutenlänge als Federweg zur Verfügung stehen.
> Kostet aber




So sehe ich das auch.

Bei den oben genannten Shimanos federt schon die Hälfte nur beim auswerfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jetzt hattet ihr beide mich aber verunsichert ...
nachgeschaut 





Man kann abgewandelt schon in Strömung angeln, einfach wenn man solche Posen montiert hat und keine Lust auf ummontieren hat


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Bei den oben genannten Shimanos federt schon die Hälfte nur beim auswerfen.


Ich kenne die Ruten nicht. 
Wenn beim Werfen schon die Hälfte federt ist das nicht meins. 
Meine ist zwar auch eine Shimano aber fällt recht hart aus.
Steht auf 8m Länge wie eine eins. 
Beim Werfen arbeiten nur die obersten drei Teile. 
Erst bei größeren Fischen merkt man allmählich was da noch an Reserven im Blank steckt. 
Normal fische ich ne 16 er Hauptschnur. 
Vorfach einen Diameter drunter. 
Reicht bei mir völlig.
Nachteil war der Preis.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man kann abgewandelt schon in Strömung angeln, einfach wenn man solche Posen montiert hat und keine Lust auf ummontieren hat



Ich bin ja sehr schlecht im Insistieren, besonders im Ükel . Aber Super das einstellen des sehr guten Films, die ganze Driftbeaterei hab ich niemals so gut erklärt gesehen, zumal wir erst neulich ganau darüber geplaudert haben. Ich find den ja nicht einfach zu fischen, aber es lohnt sich, und hier wird das mal sehr gut gezeigt, danke fürs Teilen
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank @MS aus G für den tollen Bericht und Petri zur schönen Barbe!

Petri heil auch in Deine Richtung @Bimmelrudi - die Giebel mit Hunger auf einen fischigen Snack sind ja mal was...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man kann abgewandelt schon in Strömung angeln, einfach wenn man solche Posen montiert hat und keine Lust auf ummontieren hat



Da ist ummontieren sicher besser investierte Zeit.


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Ruten nicht.
> Wenn beim Werfen schon die Hälfte federt ist das nicht meins.
> Meine ist zwar auch eine Shimano aber fällt recht hart aus.
> Steht auf 8m Länge wie eine eins.
> Beim Werfen arbeiten nur die obersten drei Teile.
> Erst bei größeren Fischen merkt man allmählich was da noch an Reserven im Blank steckt.
> Normal fische ich ne 16 er Hauptschnur.
> Vorfach einen Diameter drunter.
> Reicht bei mir völlig.
> Nachteil war der Preis.



Speedmaster..?

PS: Wenn da noch jemand eine hätte..TE7 oder TE9..6/7m... wäre ich arg interessiert..


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Na da habt Ihr ja mal wieder richtig "Gas" gegeben!!!
> 
> Allen Fängern ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Nachdem gestern auch mein nächster "Boardie-Besuch" wieder gut zu Hause angekommen ist, (Gruß zurück, @Hering 58!) nun mein Bericht zu den 3 Tagen!
> 
> Nach guter Anreise und einem stärkenden Mahl, ging es sogleich ans Wasser! Strömung war angesagt! Das Wetter war ja wieder mal sehr warm, da sollte des nächtens doch was gehen!?!
> 
> Ging aber überraschender Weise schon im Hellen los! Hatte ich jetzt so nicht mit gerechnet! HeinBlöd, legte mal gleich 2 Aale vor! Allerdings wieder nicht die passende Größe!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325434
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325437
> 
> 
> Bei mir ging es erst etwas später los, aber auch ich konnte schon bis 22.00 Uhr 2 Aale fangen! Was in meinen Augen, für die Weser recht früh war! So ging es dann auch in der Dunkelheit weiter, es kamen insgesamt 9 Aale zum Vorschein, wovon allerdings keiner Maß hatte!!! Achja, da fehlt ja noch was! Eigentlich waren wir ja auch auf Barben aus, naja es gab auch eine, aber erstens mal wieder bei mir und zweitens auch nur etwa 25cm lang!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325438
> 
> 
> So war der erste Tag natürlich wieder viel zu schnell vorüber!!!
> 
> Zum 2. Tag gibt es leider nicht viel zu erzählen, da uns das Wetter mit Gewitter und Starkregen doch sehr zusetzte und wir immer nur die kleinen Zeitfenster nutzen konnten! Auch war die Beislaune nicht die Beste und wir haben nur Kleinzeug von Rotauge, Döbel, Ukel und Gründling gefangen! Nach einer schönen Fischmahlzeit aus Dänemark,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325439
> 
> 
> 
> ging es am Abend diesmal in die Buhne! Dort allerdings ging anfangs erstmal nichts (wie üblich!)! Dann so ab etwa 23.00 Uhr kamen die Aale auf Touren und wir konnten diesmal 5 Aale fangen, wovon sogar einer das Maß gehabt hätte! Andere Fischis ließen sich leider nicht Blicken, obwohl HeinBlöd kurz vor Schluß noch einen richtig guten Biss hatte, allerdings war wohl etwas an der Schnur nicht in Ordnung! Sich riss kurz über der Rolle, warum, wieso, weshalb? Darauf hatten wir leider keine Antwort!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325442
> 
> 
> Handybilder im Dunkeln sind für den Arsch!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325443
> 
> 
> So ging auch der 2. Tag tagsüber, bescheiden, am Abend sehr ordentlich zu Ende!!! Diesmal gab es zwar keine Barbe, obwohl,...!?!
> 
> Dienstag Morgen, musste mein Besuch leider erstmal alleine ans Wasser, da bei mir ein Zahnarzttermin anstand! Auch hier gab es wieder "nur" Kleinzeug, wie er berichtete!
> 
> Nach dem Mittagsmahl, schlug ich vor es mal am Vereinsteich zu versuchen!?! Okay, war die Antwort! Doch auch hier sollte sich zeigen, das es im Moment sehr schwer war an brauchbare Fischis zu kommen! Da ja schon 4 Wochen rum waren, nachdem die fu….g Refos besetzt wurden hoffte ich auf anderes! Doch bei meinen ersten 6 Fischis waren gleich mal 3 Forellen dabei! Etwas später konnte ich dann doch mal einen "Kescherfisch" fangen in Form einer Brasse von gut 40cm! Auch bei meinem Gast gab es noch so eine "dumme" Forelle und halt viele kleine Rotaugen und Brassen!!! War mal etwas Abwechslung, zum doch recht schnöden Flussangeln im Moment!!!
> 
> Am Abend ging es dann nochmal an die Strömung um evtl. doch noch eine bessere Barbe an den Haken zu bekommen!?!
> 
> Diesmal sollte es allerdings nicht so losgehen, wie am Sonntag, denn erstmal gab es nichts! Bei einer Köderkontrolle meinerseits hing ein Schnürsenkel, ohne sich bemerkbar zu machen! Auch bei Olaf stellten sich einige Bisse ein, die er allerdings nicht verwerten konnte! Ich fing noch einen kleinen Aal, und dann kam was kommen musste!!! Ich bekam einen sehr schönen Biss, wo ich schon gleich merkte, das...!!! Ja da war sie wieder meine Barbe, diesmal mit 58cm recht ordentlich!!! Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, wieso immer bei mir!?! Die Köder waren ähnlich bis identisch! Ich kann es mir nicht erklären!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325444
> 
> 
> "Meine" Weser ist leider im Moment, was ordentliche Fische betrifft, sehr launisch, wie das Wetter, Hitze, Gewitter, recht kühl,...!!!
> 
> Aber alles in allem war es natürlich wieder ein sehr schönes Treffen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario,da hast du und Olaf ja viel Spaß und schöne Tage am Wasser gehabt.


----------



## Orothred

Spontan noch los heute


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und? Gefangen?

Edit: Achso geht erst los.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So langsam muss das Lesen im Ükel doch Früchte tragen.


----------



## geomas

@Orothred : viel Erfolg!



Ich hatte heute früh Zeit, bin aber „nicht aus den Puschen gekommen”.
Vielleicht klappts morgen Abend mit einem kurzen Ausflug an Fluß oder Teich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich find den ja nicht einfach zu fischen, aber es lohnt sich, und hier wird das mal sehr gut gezeigt, danke fürs Teilen


Diese Stahlantennenposen haben noch einen Supervorteil, gerade für dich als nicht so richtig Weitseher (Minimini-Punkt am Horizont??? ... ) 
Wenn man so ausbleit, dass der Körper gerade noch eben trägt, und eben diese lange Stahlantenne, das verzögert im Strom gefischt, dann verschwindet da mal eben 10-15cm blitzartig ... probiere es bei Gelegenheit mal aus!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese Stahlantennenposen haben noch einen Supervorteil, gerade für dich als nicht so richtig Weitseher (Minimini-Punkt am Horizont??? ... )
> Wenn man so ausbleit, dass der Körper gerade noch eben trägt, und eben diese lange Stahlantenne, das verzögert im Strom gefischt, dann verschwindet da mal eben 10-15cm blitzartig ... probiere es bei Gelegenheit mal aus!




Die Antennen der Driftbeater sind aus Carbon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Neumodischer Kram mit Carbon 
Meine die ich meine nicht  
Ich habe sogar extra mir welche gebaut mit ziemlich schwerer Stahlspitze, Posen um 30cm, brauchte ich für 4-5m tief Festpose.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> I*ch habe sogar extra mir welche gebaut mit ziemlich schwerer Stahlspitze,* Posen um 30cm, brauchte ich für 4-5m tief Festpose.




Was versprichst du dir davon?

Gerade in der Strömung ist mir ne tragende Antenne lieb. Im Stillwasser nicht unbedingt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei so einer langen kommt die Anschlagsgewohnheit des Besitzers schon voll durch, und das verstärkt bei ordentlich Rückgrat über 5m!


Hmm,
ich stelle mir das etwas schwierig vor wie gewohnt den Anschlag zu setzen.
Kopfkino  
Das handling ist doch ein ganz anderes.
Oder bist du so grobmotorisch veranlagt? ￼


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hmm,
> ich stelle mir das etwas schwierig vor wie gewohnt den Anschlag zu setzen.
> Kopfkino
> Das handling ist doch ein ganz anderes.
> Oder bist du so grobmotorisch veranlagt? ￼



Oder sehr, sehr stark...
Tatsächlich dürfte es auch mit deiner schnellen 8m Shimano erschreckend einfach sein, auch 0,16er Vorfächer zu sprengen - zumindest ab TE7..


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oder sehr, sehr stark...
> Tatsächlich dürfte es auch mit deiner schnellen 8m Shimano erschreckend einfach sein, auch 0,16er Vorfächer zu sprengen - zumindest ab TE7..


Ich bin da sehr feinfühlig veranlagt. 

Ich ziehe die Rute ein wenig zur Seite, wie bei einer Pol. 
Kein richtiger,, Anschlag "also wie bei einer Matchrute. 
Da aktiv geführt wird passt das. 
Eben mit Gefühl. 
Kaputt kriegt man aber alles.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mit dem nötigen Feingefühl - klar!
Aber wenn aufgeregt, auf Distanz weit weg ... alles sowas, da passiert schon manches merkwürdige oder manchmal lustiges.
Und vor allem wenn man die Rutenlängen gerade gewechselt hat, so doppelte oder halbe Länge 

Hecht >2Pfd im Horiziontalflug über etwa 15m am Kopf vorbei, wie meine Frau das mit schwerer langer Spinne im Boot mal hinbekommen hat, das bleibt aber wohl unübertroffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir davon?
> Gerade in der Strömung ist mir ne tragende Antenne lieb. Im Stillwasser nicht unbedingt.


Einen großen Hub oder Ausschlag, wobei das wirklich nicht immer passt. Aber manchmal schon ...
Es gibt auch die mit mehreren kleinen Oliven oder Kugel auf der Antenne, kann auch super sein.

Was unabwendbar dazu führt: Man kann kaum genug und genügend viele unterschiedliche Posen haben, ist fast so schlimm wie mit den Kunstködern! 
Zum Glück geht Posenbau einfacher, vor allem wenn man aus Schrott-Fertigelementen zusammensetzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was unabwendbar dazu führt: Man kann kaum genug und genügend viele unterschiedliche Posen haben, ist fast so schlimm wie mit den Kunstködern!




Da ist was dran.
Posen hab ich wie Sand am Meer und irgendwie brauche ich immer wieder noch eine......


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hecht >2Pfd im Horiziontalflug über etwa 15m am Kopf vorbei, wie meine Frau das mit schwerer langer Spinne im Boot mal hinbekommen hat, das bleibt aber wohl unübertroffen.


Mein erster Fisch an der Stippe dürfte, nach meinem beherzten Anschlag, immer noch im Orbit fliegen (arme Grundel)


----------



## Kochtopf

Doppelpost


----------



## Kochtopf

Triplepost


----------



## feederbrassen

Bei Posen kristallisieren sich im Laufe der Zeit bestimmte Modelle heraus die in Sensibilität und Laufeigenschaften etc zu Favoriten werden. 
Wichtig sind m.e die verwendeten Materialien. 
Da gibt's viel Schrott auf dem Markt.


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Na da habt Ihr ja mal wieder richtig "Gas" gegeben!!!
> 
> Allen Fängern ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Nachdem gestern auch mein nächster "Boardie-Besuch" wieder gut zu Hause angekommen ist, (Gruß zurück, @Hering 58!) nun mein Bericht zu den 3 Tagen!
> 
> Nach guter Anreise und einem stärkenden Mahl, ging es sogleich ans Wasser! Strömung war angesagt! Das Wetter war ja wieder mal sehr warm, da sollte des nächtens doch was gehen!?!
> 
> Ging aber überraschender Weise schon im Hellen los! Hatte ich jetzt so nicht mit gerechnet! HeinBlöd, legte mal gleich 2 Aale vor! Allerdings wieder nicht die passende Größe!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325434
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325437
> 
> 
> Bei mir ging es erst etwas später los, aber auch ich konnte schon bis 22.00 Uhr 2 Aale fangen! Was in meinen Augen, für die Weser recht früh war! So ging es dann auch in der Dunkelheit weiter, es kamen insgesamt 9 Aale zum Vorschein, wovon allerdings keiner Maß hatte!!! Achja, da fehlt ja noch was! Eigentlich waren wir ja auch auf Barben aus, naja es gab auch eine, aber erstens mal wieder bei mir und zweitens auch nur etwa 25cm lang!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325438
> 
> 
> So war der erste Tag natürlich wieder viel zu schnell vorüber!!!
> 
> Zum 2. Tag gibt es leider nicht viel zu erzählen, da uns das Wetter mit Gewitter und Starkregen doch sehr zusetzte und wir immer nur die kleinen Zeitfenster nutzen konnten! Auch war die Beislaune nicht die Beste und wir haben nur Kleinzeug von Rotauge, Döbel, Ukel und Gründling gefangen! Nach einer schönen Fischmahlzeit aus Dänemark,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325439
> 
> 
> 
> ging es am Abend diesmal in die Buhne! Dort allerdings ging anfangs erstmal nichts (wie üblich!)! Dann so ab etwa 23.00 Uhr kamen die Aale auf Touren und wir konnten diesmal 5 Aale fangen, wovon sogar einer das Maß gehabt hätte! Andere Fischis ließen sich leider nicht Blicken, obwohl HeinBlöd kurz vor Schluß noch einen richtig guten Biss hatte, allerdings war wohl etwas an der Schnur nicht in Ordnung! Sich riss kurz über der Rolle, warum, wieso, weshalb? Darauf hatten wir leider keine Antwort!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325442
> 
> 
> Handybilder im Dunkeln sind für den Arsch!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325443
> 
> 
> So ging auch der 2. Tag tagsüber, bescheiden, am Abend sehr ordentlich zu Ende!!! Diesmal gab es zwar keine Barbe, obwohl,...!?!
> 
> Dienstag Morgen, musste mein Besuch leider erstmal alleine ans Wasser, da bei mir ein Zahnarzttermin anstand! Auch hier gab es wieder "nur" Kleinzeug, wie er berichtete!
> 
> Nach dem Mittagsmahl, schlug ich vor es mal am Vereinsteich zu versuchen!?! Okay, war die Antwort! Doch auch hier sollte sich zeigen, das es im Moment sehr schwer war an brauchbare Fischis zu kommen! Da ja schon 4 Wochen rum waren, nachdem die fu….g Refos besetzt wurden hoffte ich auf anderes! Doch bei meinen ersten 6 Fischis waren gleich mal 3 Forellen dabei! Etwas später konnte ich dann doch mal einen "Kescherfisch" fangen in Form einer Brasse von gut 40cm! Auch bei meinem Gast gab es noch so eine "dumme" Forelle und halt viele kleine Rotaugen und Brassen!!! War mal etwas Abwechslung, zum doch recht schnöden Flussangeln im Moment!!!
> 
> Am Abend ging es dann nochmal an die Strömung um evtl. doch noch eine bessere Barbe an den Haken zu bekommen!?!
> 
> Diesmal sollte es allerdings nicht so losgehen, wie am Sonntag, denn erstmal gab es nichts! Bei einer Köderkontrolle meinerseits hing ein Schnürsenkel, ohne sich bemerkbar zu machen! Auch bei Olaf stellten sich einige Bisse ein, die er allerdings nicht verwerten konnte! Ich fing noch einen kleinen Aal, und dann kam was kommen musste!!! Ich bekam einen sehr schönen Biss, wo ich schon gleich merkte, das...!!! Ja da war sie wieder meine Barbe, diesmal mit 58cm recht ordentlich!!! Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, wieso immer bei mir!?! Die Köder waren ähnlich bis identisch! Ich kann es mir nicht erklären!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325444
> 
> 
> "Meine" Weser ist leider im Moment, was ordentliche Fische betrifft, sehr launisch, wie das Wetter, Hitze, Gewitter, recht kühl,...!!!
> 
> Aber alles in allem war es natürlich wieder ein sehr schönes Treffen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Sehr schöne Berichterstattung von eurem Treffen. Ist zwar Schade, dass die größeren Fische ausblieben, aber mit der 58er Barbe hast du doch wieder alles rausgerissen. Ein dickes Petri zu der Schönheit. Du hast deinen Namen als Barbenkönig alle Ehre gemacht.
Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal an der Weser geangelt habe.
Das möchte ich aber ändern und komme mal auf das Angebot mal an dem Fluss gemeinsam zu fischen zurück. Werde mich schon bald bei dir melden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da gibt's viel Schrott auf dem Markt.


Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht. Habe schon viele Posen gekauft die ihr Geld nicht wert waren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## MS aus G

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Speedmaster..?
> 
> PS: Wenn da noch jemand eine hätte..TE7 oder TE9..6/7m... wäre ich arg interessiert..



Hab leider nur noch eine "halbe" TE5 7m!!!

Mir sind vor glaub 4 oder 5 Jahren mal die ersten 2 Teile "abgeflogen" bei Wind in Sturmstärke und Hänger, hat es die 2 Teile leider zerlegt! Naja wird ja nicht so schlimm werden!? Stehen ja auf jedem Teil die Nummern drauf, wird schon Ersatz dafür geben!?! Die Rute war 5 Jahre in Gebrauch bei mir, hat zarte 250€ gekostet, aber Ersatzteile sind nicht mehr verfügbar!!!!! 

Mein Fazit: Leider niiiieee wieder Shi...o!!! So leid es mir tut, denn die Rute hat mir sehr gefallen!!! Wäre es eine für 50€ gewesen: Na gut von mir aus! Aber nicht für das Geld, da hört der Spaß bei mir auf!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Die Rute war 5 Jahre in Gebrauch bei mir, hat zarte 250€ gekostet, aber Ersatzteile sind nicht mehr verfügbar!!!!!


Du sollst ja auch eine neue Rute bei denen kaufen


----------



## Orothred

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und? Gefangen?
> 
> Edit: Achso geht erst los.



Mit einer kleinen Brasse zumindest entschneidert


----------



## MS aus G

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch eine neue Rute bei denen kaufen



Mag ja sein Jason, aber ich wollte keine neue Rute, ich wollte DIESE repariert haben!!! Habe sogar als Limit 150€ geboten!!! Aber nix zu machen, die kam von S....o so wieder zurück, dann können die sich ihr verf....n Nummern auf den Teilen auch gleich ganz sparen!!! Denn wie gesagt, ich war mit *der* Rute voll und ganz zufrieden!!! Würde auch keinem versuchen wollen eine Rute von denen auszureden, nur für mich kommt halt keine mehr in Frage!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> Mit einer kleinen Brasse zumindest entschneidert


Petri zur Güster


----------



## Orothred

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri zur Güster



Die Biester sind auf jeden Fall schwer zu unterscheiden, ja


----------



## Nordlichtangler

MS aus G schrieb:


> Stehen ja auf jedem Teil die Nummern drauf, wird schon Ersatz dafür geben!?! Die Rute war 5 Jahre in Gebrauch bei mir, hat zarte 250€ gekostet, aber Ersatzteile sind nicht mehr verfügbar!!!!!


E-Teile sind inzwischen überall nicht mehr verfügbar, gerade bei den großen Labels, Shimano, Daiwa, selbst E-Spulen und Kleinteile oder ein Sperrlager wollen die gar nicht mehr bevorraten und einem auch nicht mehr verkaufen  Ersatzrutenteile, Spitzenteile, Fehlanzeige gerade in DE. Ringe, Griffteile, Rollenhalter kann man vieles aus dem Rutenbauhandel beziehen und ersetzen, brauche ich keinen Hersteller. In den ersten 6 Monaten (und evtl. 2 Jahren) gibt es bei denen nur noch Komplettaustausch.
Was genau (für mich) die Konsequenz hat: Zielkorridor ca. 50 - max. 120€, ist Einwegware, oder man kauf gleich mal 2 Stück für 240€ und ist besser dran als mit einer superteuren für 250.
Außerdem sind die ab Katalog teuerpreisigen meist sogar empfindlicher und verkraften weniger gelegentliche Mißhandlung, auch da ist weniger Geld ausgeben inzwischen besser.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil auch in Deine Richtung @Bimmelrudi - die Giebel mit Hunger auf einen fischigen Snack sind ja mal was...



Das war die Nacht und heute morgen nen echtes Déjà-vu, leidlich erlebt das letzte Mal 2008/09 in diesem Gewässer.
Damals war die hiesige Giebelpopulation dermaßen hoch, unmöglich irgendwie mit 2 Ruten zu fischen. Egal welcher Köder, es wurde alles reingeballert (sind halt Allesfresser).
Dummerweise war das damals mein Top-Gewässer für Großaale, man mußte halt nur nen dickes Fell und nen unerschöpflichen Ködervorrat haben um sich zwangsläufig durch die Giebel durchzuangeln.
Hatte zu der Zeit meines Wissens niemand an dem Gewässer außer meiner Wenigkeit, der gemeine russ. Mob fand auch die Giebel äußerst toll inner Pfanne, zur Not ging auch mal nachts nen Karbid-Geschoss rein (kein Witz, durfte ich live miterleben).
2010/11 wurde dort massiv abgefischt, k.A. wieviel Tonnen Giebel damals rausgingen. Danach wendete sich das Blatt, wo vorher noch Giebel und Plötzen dominierten, galt dies nun für Schuppenkarpfen (kein einziger Spiegler drin) und Rotfedern. Auch Zander hat man besetzt, mit eher mäßigem Erfolg, viel zu flach das Gewässer und in weiten Teilen schlammig.
Andere Prädatoren gibt und gab es im Gewässer nie, die kleinen Barsche und Aale können da eh nix ausrichten.

Tja, und gestern trat genau wieder das auf wie vor 10 Jahren, frag mich nicht warum. Denn eigentlich sind die Schuppenkarpfen immernoch die dominante Art, ans Band gingen aber nur eben Giebel zw. 36-44cm, damals waren sie eher etwas kleiner wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Werd das dieses Jahr noch weiter verfolgen, ob das jetzt ne Eintagsfliege war oder Richtung Usus tendiert. Bei letzterem besteht dann akuter Handelsbedarf.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Info. Zufallsfänge von „Friedfischen” auf Fischfetzen oder kleine Köderfische wird es wohl immer geben, daß so etwas gehäuft auftritt finde ich echt interessant.

Die Mob-Formulierung würde ich nicht so benutzen, auch wenn es sicher zu „rustikalen Abfischaktionen” durch russischsprachige Fischliebhaber kam und kommt.
Hab etliche sehr nette „Russen” (aus welchem Teil der ehemailgen UdSSR auch immer) kennengelernt, die richtig gut angelten und nur eben auch mal einen Fisch mehr entnehmen.
Ich will Dich deswegen nicht blöd anmachen, Rudi, fiel mir nur so auf. Petri heil für das Großaal-Projekt!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Ist schon ok, im Allgemeinen hab ich auch überhaupt nix gegen Leute anderer Sprachen und Länder.
Nur was einige Jahre speziell an diesem Gewässer so vor sich ging, ist mit "Mob" eher noch arg geschmeichelt....leider.


----------



## geomas

Ja, wenn es sich auf ein konkretes Ereignis (oder lokal/zeitlich begrenzt) bezieht, find ich überhaupt nix verwerfliches an der Nutzung der Bezeichnung „Mob”.
Ich hab so etwas abseits des Wassers schon oft genug erleben dürfen (Stichwort Fußball-Fans).

Viel Erfolg an diesem Gewässer und danke für Deine Beiträge hier „an Board”.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Triplepost



Alle guten Dinge sind drei, oder nicht? 

@Bimmelrudi und @Orothred: Petri euch beiden. 

Ich war gestern mit Daniel am Kanal und hab parallel zur Zanderrute noch die Stippe über der Steinpackung gehabt in der Hoffnung auf ein schönes Rotauge oder einen Aland in der Dämmerung, aber bis auf ein paar Lauben und eine Grundel biss da gestern nichts. Dafür trafen wir noch einen anderen Angler, der, wie sich später herausstellte, ein früherer Volleyballfreund meines Vaters war und nur 200m weiter wohnt. Im Plausch hab ich dann noch einige hilfreiche Infos erhalten, er ist nämlich auch begeisterter Stipper und Feederangler.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Petri zu den Ükel und Grundeln. 
Schöne Geschichte mit dem Volleyball-Freund Deines Vaters. Ich finds immer toll, wenn „Familiengeschichte” ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich will nur anmerken: das was @Bimmelrudi erlebt hat geht gar nicht, aber gleichzeitig bitte ich zu beachten: das sind nicht "die Russen", das sind "die Arschlöcher", man erlebt auch genug fragwürdiges bei sämtlichen anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen, die sich mit Rute am Wasser einfinden. Aber ich habe Rudis Post auch nicht als unreflektiertes Bashing empfunden


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

@Tobias85

Eigentlich hättest du zumindest einen Zander fangen müssen. Der freundliche, angetrunkene Mann, der später noch kam hat die Fische doch extra mit der Lampe zu dir gelockt


----------



## Tobias85

D1985 schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> 
> Eigentlich hättest du zumindest einen Zander fangen müssen. Der freundliche, angetrunkene Mann, der später noch kam hat die Fische doch extra mit der Lampe zu dir gelockt



Ja, schön mit seiner Flakscheinwerfer-Taschenlampe mitten auf meine Pose, als sie sich endlich mal etwas in Bewegung setzte... 




geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Petri zu den Ükel und Grundeln.
> Schöne Geschichte mit dem Volleyball-Freund Deines Vaters. Ich finds immer toll, wenn „Familiengeschichte” ins Spiel kommt.



Danke, Georg. Ja, war schon was anderes als die üblichen Gespräche mit fremden Anglern.  Schön war vor allem auch zu erfahren, was die hier damals als Kinder für Unsinn angestellt haben, da werd ich meinen Vater heute Nachmittag nochmal drauf ansprechen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, schön mit seiner Flakscheinwerfer-Taschenlampe mitten auf meine Pose, als sie sich endlich mal etwas in Bewegung setzte...


Da hätte es bei mir entweder Platsch gemacht oder er hätte sich fortan "König der Glühwürmchen" nennen können 
Ätzend sowas, da könnte ich zum Hirsch werden


----------



## Minimax

Ich fürchte, ich hätte mich entschuldigt, das meine blöde Pose ihm den ungestörten Blick auf die Wasseroberfläche verstellt..seufz..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht. Habe schon viele Posen gekauft die ihr Geld nicht wert waren.


Aber jetze sicher nicht mehr!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich hätte mich entschuldigt, das meine blöde Pose ihm den ungestörten Blick auf die Wasseroberfläche verstellt..seufz..


Ich glaube , du bist der Typ, der einen echten Schutzbegleiter braucht, z.B. so ab Mastino oder Barsoi aufwärts einen Kampfschutzhund, der auf deine Gehirnschwingungen einprogrammiert ist und sofort reagiert und dann ganz böse knurrt ... 

Ob Angler Ruheschutz- und Antistörhunde eine Marktlücke sind? Am besten zum Ausleihen ...
Sonst hab ich die Idee demnächst für Robbis.


----------



## Orothred

Bei manchen Leuten könnte man sich schon fragen, was da los ist.....als ich gestern am Wasser saß, kam ein Herr und zwei Damen mit ihrem Hund vorbei und blieben natürlich genau an meinem Angelplatz auf dem Weg stehen, um sich lautstark zu unterhalten. Nun könnte man sagen, rücksichtslose Passanten, die eventuell die Angelei stören wollten....blöd an der Sache war nur, dass der Teil des Gewässers nur mit Vereinsschließung zugänglich ist, sprich eine der Personen musste zwangsweise Vereinsmitglied gewesen sein.....


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hätte es bei mir entweder Platsch gemacht oder er hätte sich fortan "König der Glühwürmchen" nennen können
> Ätzend sowas, da könnte ich zum Hirsch werden



Ach, eskalieren oder aufregen hätte ja in dem Moment auch nichts mehr gebracht, also wozu? Ich hab gemerkt, dass ich umso glücklicher durch Leben gehe, je weniger ich mich über die Vollpfosten aufrege, die einem tagtäglich so Begegnen.  Vorher war der auch ganz freundlich...hatte sich mit dem Rad verfahren und uns nach dem Weg gefragt und störte (zumindest mich) auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Tobias85

Orothred schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten könnte man sich schon fragen, was da los ist.....als ich gestern am Wasser saß, kam ein Herr und zwei Damen mit ihrem Hund vorbei und blieben natürlich genau an meinem Angelplatz auf dem Weg stehen, um sich lautstark zu unterhalten. Nun könnte man sagen, rücksichtslose Passanten, die eventuell die Angelei stören wollten....blöd an der Sache war nur, dass der Teil des Gewässers nur mit Vereinsschließung zugänglich ist, sprich eine der Personen musste zwangsweise Vereinsmitglied gewesen sein.....



Auch nett...Erinnert mich an einen Tag Anfang des Jahres (von dem ich glaube ich auch berichtet hatte), als ich an unserem neuen See grade alles aufbaute(nebenan liegt ein zweiter See, den wir schon seit Jahren befischen). Kam eine Dame mittleren Alters mit 5 Teenies auf Pferden an den Strand (wohlgemerkt: Baden ist dort schon seit Jahren verboten und das ist auch ausgeschildert) und die gehen mit ihrem Pferden direkt neben mir ins flache Wasser. Als sie gehen wollten meinte sie noch "Hoffentlich haben wir jetzt nicht alle Fische verjagt, aber eigentlich ist der See nebenan ja auch der Angelsee!" Nach der Aussage glaube ich fast, dass sie die Pferde extra ins Wasser hat laufen lassen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach @Tobias85 - ich schlucke viel und bin eigentlich recht duldsam, aber auch ich komme an Grenzen (und reinfressen ist ja auch nicht gut), hier sind die Passanten meist erträglich und vor allem selten.


----------



## Tobias85

Irgendwo habe ich auch meine Grenze, aber die dürfte irgendwo knapp unter der Minimax'schen liegen, und wie duldsam er ist, das wissen wir ja alle. 

Ich hab vorhin mein Rad repariert und dann noch eine kleine Inspektionsrunde durch meine fishing hood gedreht. Erste Station war ein kleiner Tümpel von etwa 30x40m und unbekannter Tiefe, aber auf jeden Fall sehr flach, stark zugekrautet im Sommer und schon länger auf meiner Beobachtungsliste. Ans Wasser kommt man eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr, weil das gute Stück von alles Seiten dicht mit Weiden, Erlen, Heckenrosen etc zugewuchert ist. Nur an einer einzigen Stelle kann man überhaupt ans Wasser und durch dieses schmalen Korridor im Äste-Wirrwarr sah ich dann, was mir all die Jahre vorher noch nie aufgefallen ist: Ein kleines Seerosenfeld von wenigen Quadratmetern! 







Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob der Teich Fische beherbergt oder nur Amphibien. Bisher konnte ich noch nie welche ausmachen und bei den leichten , gelegentlichen Bewegungen an der Oberfläche ist immer nicht klar, ob das ein Frosch, ein Molch oder doch vielleicht ein Cyprnide war. Ich hoffe aber insgeheim darauf, dass dieser dafür nahezu prädestinierte kleine Tümpel vielleicht ein paar Karauschen enthält. Vor dieser Lücke ist der Boden ein wenig krautfrei, so dass ich wohl mal ein paar Weizenkörner und ein bisschen angedunkeltes Futter einwerfe und am nächsten Tag dann kontrollieren gehe. Falls dann wirklich Fische dadrin sein sollten, dann besteht das nächste Problem natürlich darin, einen Weg zu finden, sie auch zu beangeln. Freischneide möchte ich dort aus mehrerlei Gründen eigentlich nichts.

Naja, später führte mich meine Runde dann noch an den Bach, wo ein lockeres Rudel Döbel sich in der Abendsonne sonnte, seine Runden drehte und ab und zu mal etwas von der Oberfläche schnappte. Der Größte unter ihnen dürfte tatsächlich um die 40cm haben, was für diesen Bach schon beachtlich ist. Das Projekt fürs Wochenende steht also, jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende Taktik, um die Big Mama aus dem Trupp rauszufischen, ohne sie zuvor durch den Fang ihrer kleinen Verwandten zu verschrecken. Der ganze Swim ist nur 3x10m groß und spätstens beim Keschern werden mich alle anwesenden Döbel in voller Pracht begutachten können, da ist nach dem ersten Döbel wahrscheinlich Schluss.


----------



## geomas

Der Teich ^ sieht schon mal prima aus! Ferndiagnose: da ist Fisch drin, hunnertpro. 
Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht zu Bach und Teich. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 oooohhh, das sind ja ganz herrliche Aussichten, und zwei interessante Aufgaben, viel Spass!


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nur an einer einzigen Stelle kann man überhaupt ans Wasser und durch dieses schmalen Korridor im Äste-Wirrwarr sah ich dann, was mir all die Jahre vorher noch nie aufgefallen ist: Ein kleines Seerosenfeld von wenigen Quadratmetern! (…)
> Vor dieser Lücke* ist der Boden ein wenig krautfrei*,



Vielleicht nicht ohne Grund, sicher werden die Frösche ihn kaum entkrautet haben. EIne hochverdächtige Stelle


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 für solche Stellen gibt es in Frankreich inlinematchruten (die fischen damit auf Forelle, aber das wollen wir denen nachsehen), in Verbindung mit einer Kapselrolle und Attacke! Wüsste nicht warum der Tümpel leer sein sollte!

Im Gegensatz zu @Minimax schwöre ich beim großdöbel auf streichholzschachtelgroße Tulipstücke am 6er Haken, aber du wirst es vermutlich mit Leber probieren?


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ferndiagnose: da ist Fisch drin, hunnertpro.



Die Frage ist halt, ob da jemals Fische reingekommen sind. Der Teich liegt 50m südlich von meinem Bach, das Klärwerk direkt gegenüber. Irgendwie gehören die auch zusammen. Vor 15 Jahren war der Bewuchs auch kaum vorhanden und ich weiß nicht, ob der Tümpel damals angelegt wurde oder nur die Ufer bepflanzt wurden. Außerdem gab es da mal ominöse Rohrleitungen vom Klärwerk über den Bach rüber, die über Sinn und Nutzen des Teiches nur krude Spekulationen zulassen. Und selbiges gilt dann eben auch für den möglichen Besatz.




Minimax schrieb:


> ielleicht nicht ohne Grund, sicher werden die Frösche ihn kaum entkrautet haben. Eine hochverdächtige Stelle



Eventuell, eventuell aber auch nicht, die Ecke liegt nämlich ziemlich schattig und dementsprechend ist der Krautwuchs du unter den Büschen allgemein recht dünn. aber zumindest kann ich dort kontrollieren, ob etwas weggefressen wurde.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu @Minimax schwöre ich beim großdöbel auf streichholzschachtelgroße Tulipstücke am 6er Haken, aber du wirst es vermutlich mit Leber probieren?



Das ist die Frage...die Stelle ist sehr flach, größtenteils wohl unter 50cm, deswegen wollte ich da eigentlich auf einen auffälligen Köder setzen, den sich der Platzhirsch dann hoffentlich schnappt. Mais oder Brotflocke kämen in Frage. Und definitiv mit der Pose oder a der freie Leine, da mir ein noch so kleines Grundblei dort schon zuviel Krawumm machen würde. In so einem kleinen Bach sind die Chubs ja nochmal ne ganze Ecke vorsichtiger und scheuer als in der Fulda. Ein dicker Tulipbrocken würde mir natürlich beim selektieren der Größe helfen, da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Leber kommt für mich in dem Fall aber nicht in Frage, da schnappt der erstbeste zu, der sie riecht, und auch ein kleiner Döbel bekommt die schon irgendwie ins Maul, wenn er will. Zu unselektiv in meinem Fall. Das Wochenende ist ja lang und ich kann ja sicher 2-3 Versuche am Tag starten..ich halte euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei diesen Döbeltrupps zuerst die kleinen Beissen, sie quasi 'vorgeschickt'werden. Nimm dir zum anfüttern Zeit (man liest und sieht oft 15-30Min) und halte dich versteckt, ein arglos fresselnder Döbel ist ein gieriger Döbel


----------



## geomas

Ganz kurz zum @Tobias85 -Teich: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum da kein Fisch drin sein sollte. 
So denke ich, nicht: wie kommt da Fisch rein?
Ich freu mich schon auf Deine Berichte!


----------



## geomas

Der abendliche Kurztrip zum Fluß nebenan war mäßigst erfolgreich. 
Eine Güster von ca. 17cm verhinderte in letzter Angel-Minute das lautstarke Absingen der französischen Nationalhymne durch den des Französischen nicht mächtigen Pickerer.
Ich muß mal Stellen mit mehr Strömung ausbaldowern.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marseillaise

Ich finde den Text... interessant

Und Petri zur Güster!


----------



## geomas

^ danke, und danke auch an die Güster. 

Ich hätte mich vermutlich im Viertel nie wieder blicken lassen können, falls ich irgendeine Hymne intoniert hätte.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ganz kurz zum @Tobias85 -Teich: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum da kein Fisch drin sein sollte.
> So denke ich, nicht: wie kommt da Fisch rein?
> Ich freu mich schon auf Deine Berichte!



Ich nehme mir deinen Optimismus zu Herzen und werde ausgiebig auskundschaften 

@Kochtopf: Ich bin ja beim Angeln gar nicht so er Typ für Tarnfarben und übermäßiges Pirschen, aber für den Trip habe ich mir schon ein olivgrünes Shirt rausgesucht und werde mich (sofern ich von Stromauf angele, davon gehe ich aber mal aus) 200m am Gestrüpp langwursteln, nur um dann direkt am Eingang zum Swim unsichrbar hinterm Busch mit bestem Blick auf die Strecke zu stehen. Anfüttern werde ich dann entsprechend deines Tipps ne ganze Weile. Gut, dass ich mir die Tage den kleinen Klapphocker geholt habe, Ommas großer Stuhl hätte da nicht hingepasst.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu deiner Güster, Georg! Sollte es doch mal dazu kommen, dass du eine Hymne anstimmen musst, dann sorg bitte dafür, dass es von jemandem audiovisuell festgehalten wird uns lass uns das Meisterwerk dann bitte zukommen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Glaube auch da sind Fische drin, zumindest wohl Rotaugen, Barsche. Bei uns hat der NABU extra Miniteiche angelegt, die austrocknen können. Die wollen keine Fische. Hat man in Gewässern, die groß genug sind früher oder später wohl immer drin. Im größeren Nachbarteich sind auch Fische, sogar etwas größer. Glaube die kamen über Vögel usw. rein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marseillaise
> 
> Ich finde den Text... interessant
> 
> Und Petri zur Güster!



Jetzt weißt auch Du, warum die Franzosen uns so dermaßen überlegen sind...


----------



## rhinefisher

Selbstverständlich sind in einem solchen Tümpel Fische - es sei denn der Tümpel hat ein engeres Verhältniß zur Kläranlage als Du denkst... .


----------



## geomas

Besser spät als nie: ein schönes und erfolgreiches langes Angel-Wochenende allen Ükels!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nimm dir zum anfüttern Zeit (man liest und sieht oft 15-30Min)





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Anfüttern werde ich dann entsprechend deines Tipps ne ganze Weile.



Normalerweise ist das langsame, hinausgezögerte Anfüttern mit Kostproben eine Standardtaktik, die ich auch immer einsetze. In diesem speziellen Fall wäre ich mit jeglicher Anfütterei aber seeeehhhr vorsichtig, gelinde gesagt, bzw. alle Alarmglocken klingen dagegen an. Die ganze Situation klingt nach ner Falle, die werden sehr auf der Hut sein.
Das Wasser ist flach und klar, die Distanz sehr gering. Sie lungern an der Oberfläche herum und nehmen scheinbar sporadisch Nahrung auf. Du hast geschrieben, das Du die Döbel sehen kannst, nun, dann können sie auch Dich sehen. Aber: Du brauchst sie nicht anlocken, und nicht aktivieren. Ich glaube, selbst das einschiessen von kleinen Partikeln kann viel Schaden anrichten in dieser speziellen Situation. Viel eher solltest Du viel Zeit auf Zeitlupenhaftes Aschleichen und Beaobachtung mit Polbrille verwenden, und sobald Du in Position bist, mit angehaltenem Atem regungslos verschmelzen. Und konstant beobachten und deinen Ansatz nach dem Verhalten der Fische ausrichten. Wenn Du bis dahin gekommen bist, kannst Du die nächsten 5 Minuten (gefühlte Stunden) dazu verwenden, Dich in eine Wurfhaltung zu bringen. Ich habe eine Solche Situation einmal an einem Bach erlebt, auf die beschriebene Weise war es immerhin möglich, mich anzunähern ohne die Döbel zu verschrecken, ich konnte dann sogar mehrmals meine Fliege präsentieren (Die zwar Interesse fand, aber beissen wollte keiner aus der Schar, vermutlich haben sie mich ohnehin bemerkt) aber dann war´s auch gut und die Jungs machten sich unsichtbar.
Ich glaube auch, das hier Freie Leine an langer Rute und ein Leichter (Oberflächen-)Köder, der unauffällig ins Wasser gelassen werden kann ("Tippen"/Dapping") also Flocke oder ein saftiger Grashüpfer/Käfer/Insekt, wenn Du es übers Herz bringst) Erfolg bringen könnte. Oder vielleicht wirklich mit der Fliegenrute mit terrestrial oder Palmer angreifen.  Grosses Rumgeplatsche mit schweren Ködern oder gar wiederholtes Einschiessen platschender Kostproben direkt auf ihre Köpfe werden die Sonnenbadenden mit Sicherheit erstmal vergrämen.ä
Den Anführer gezielt aufs Korn zu nehmen ist fast unmöglich, würde ich sagen. In dieser Situation mit Sicherheit nicht über Ködergröße, sondern über Präsentation (gezieltes Anwerfen)

Eine Andere Möglichkeit wäre, eine Position weiter stromauf zu suchen, gut ausser Sichtweite. Hier könnte herkömmliches Madenschiessen hilfreich sein Wenn Strömung und Wassertiefe es möglich machen, das die Kostproben überhaupt bis zu dem Schwarm transportiert werden. Dann könnte man auch mit einer unauffälligen Posenmontage (Chrystal) zu Werke gehen.

Ein sehr interessantes, spannendes Döbelproblem!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das langsame, hinausgezögerte Anfüttern mit Kostproben eine Standardtaktik, die ich auch immer einsetze. In diesem speziellen Fall wäre ich mit jeglicher Anfütterei aber seeeehhhr vorsichtig, gelinde gesagt, bzw. alle Alarmglocken klingen dagegen an. Die ganze Situation klingt nach ner Falle, die werden sehr auf der Hut sein.
> Das Wasser ist flach und klar, die Distanz sehr gering. Sie lungern an der Oberfläche herum und nehmen scheinbar sporadisch Nahrung auf. Du hast geschrieben, das Du die Döbel sehen kannst, nun, dann können sie auch Dich sehen. Aber: Du brauchst sie nicht anlocken, und nicht aktivieren. Ich glaube, selbst das einschiessen von kleinen Partikeln kann viel Schaden anrichten in dieser speziellen Situation. Viel eher solltest Du viel Zeit auf Zeitlupenhaftes Aschleichen und Beaobachtung mit Polbrille verwenden, und sobald Du in Position bist, mit angehaltenem Atem regungslos verschmelzen. Und konstant beobachten und deinen Ansatz nach dem Verhalten der Fische ausrichten. Wenn Du bis dahin gekommen bist, kannst Du die nächsten 5 Minuten (gefühlte Stunden) dazu verwenden, Dich in eine Wurfhaltung zu bringen. Ich habe eine Solche Situation einmal an einem Bach erlebt, auf die beschriebene Weise war es immerhin möglich, mich anzunähern ohne die Döbel zu verschrecken, ich konnte dann sogar mehrmals meine Fliege präsentieren (Die zwar Interesse fand, aber beissen wollte keiner aus der Schar, vermutlich haben sie mich ohnehin bemerkt) aber dann war´s auch gut und die Jungs machten sich unsichtbar.
> Ich glaube auch, das hier Freie Leine an langer Rute und ein Leichter (Oberflächen-)Köder, der unauffällig ins Wasser gelassen werden kann ("Tippen"/Dapping") also Flocke oder ein saftiger Grashüpfer/Käfer/Insekt, wenn Du es übers Herz bringst) Erfolg bringen könnte. Oder vielleicht wirklich mit der Fliegenrute mit terrestrial oder Palmer angreifen. Grosses Rumgeplatsche mit schweren Ködern oder gar wiederholtes Einschiessen platschender Kostproben direkt auf ihre Köpfe werden die Sonnenbadenden mit Sicherheit erstmal vergrämen.
> 
> Eine Andere Möglichkeit wäre, eine Position weiter stromauf zu suchen, gut ausser Sichtweite. Hier könnte herkömmliches Madenschiessen hilfreich sein Wenn Strömung und Wassertiefe es möglich machen, das die Kostproben überhaupt bis zu dem Schwarm transportiert werden. Dann könnte man auch mit einer unauffälligen Posenmontage (Chrytal) zu Werke gehen.
> 
> Ein sehr interessantes, spannendes Döbelproblem!
> hg
> Minimax


Ich muss insistieren! Ich meine, Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht lieber Mini, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass er auf 'deine Art' schlechtere Chancen hat die Big Mama rauszuholen, da wie gesagt die Kleineren gerne Vorgeschickt werden, habe das die Tage witzigerweise in einem Artikel gelesen und fühle mich dadurch bestätigt. Bachaufwärts paar Maden in die Spur schicken und ebenso wie später den Köder hintreiben lassen. Wobei natürlich klar ist, dass sie nicht mehr da stehen werden, wenn tobi hinkommt, ich meine wir reden hier von Döbeln.

Ansonsten hilft Karbid


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für deine berechtigten Hinweise und Ausführungen! 



Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Andere Möglichkeit wäre, eine Position weiter stromauf zu suchen, gut ausser Sichtweite. Hier könnte herkömmliches Madenschiessen hilfreich sein Wenn Strömung und Wassertiefe es möglich machen, das die Kostproben überhaupt bis zu dem Schwarm transportiert werden. Dann könnte man auch mit einer unauffälligen Posenmontage (Chrytal) zu Werke gehen.



So etwa wollte ich das angehen...2-3m vor dem Spot an der Rieselstrecke befindet sich eine Hecke, die direkt bis ans Wasser rangeht und auch einen schönen Tunnel bildet (dort werd ich es von stromauf auch irgendwann mal drin versuchen). Ich werde von stromauf leise hinter der Kecke lang schleichen, bis ich am Ende angekommen bin, dann aus der Deckung vor meinen Füßen ein paar kleine Tulipbrocken einwerfen, vermutlich immer einzeln. Die Strömung treibt das dann direkt vors Maul der Döbel und wenn ich meine, dass sie arglos fressen, dann kommt die frühstücksfleischige Streichholzschachtel zum Einsatz am Crystal Loafer. wenns mit dem dicken nicht klappt, dann werd ich mich die nächsten tage einfach dreimal täglich dort hinschleichen und mich unselektiv durch die kleinen durchangeln, bis der dicke beißt. Oder Karbid.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> auf 'deine Art'



Aber, lieber Freund, die andere Methode ist doch auch "meine Art", sogar mehr noch als das vorgeschlagene Vorgehen.
Aber ja, nur Tobsen ist dort am Wasser und kann die Situation beurteilen- oha, ich sehe gerade @Tobias85 hat bereits einen konkreten Plan! Ich bin sehr gespannt, und ich schätze wir werden jeden seiner Döbel hier herzlich begrüßen, und wer weiss, vielleicht klappts ja doch irgendwie mit dem Rudelchefdöbel! ich Drück Dir herzlich die Daumen!
hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich auch meine Grenze, aber die dürfte irgendwo knapp unter der Minimax'schen liegen, und wie duldsam er ist, das wissen wir ja alle.
> 
> Ich hab vorhin mein Rad repariert und dann noch eine kleine Inspektionsrunde durch meine fishing hood gedreht. Erste Station war ein kleiner Tümpel von etwa 30x40m und unbekannter Tiefe, aber auf jeden Fall sehr flach, stark zugekrautet im Sommer und schon länger auf meiner Beobachtungsliste. Ans Wasser kommt man eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr, weil das gute Stück von alles Seiten dicht mit Weiden, Erlen, Heckenrosen etc zugewuchert ist. Nur an einer einzigen Stelle kann man überhaupt ans Wasser und durch dieses schmalen Korridor im Äste-Wirrwarr sah ich dann, was mir all die Jahre vorher noch nie aufgefallen ist: Ein kleines Seerosenfeld von wenigen Quadratmetern!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325493
> 
> 
> Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob der Teich Fische beherbergt oder nur Amphibien. Bisher konnte ich noch nie welche ausmachen und bei den leichten , gelegentlichen Bewegungen an der Oberfläche ist immer nicht klar, ob das ein Frosch, ein Molch oder doch vielleicht ein Cyprnide war. Ich hoffe aber insgeheim darauf, dass dieser dafür nahezu prädestinierte kleine Tümpel vielleicht ein paar Karauschen enthält. Vor dieser Lücke ist der Boden ein wenig krautfrei, so dass ich wohl mal ein paar Weizenkörner und ein bisschen angedunkeltes Futter einwerfe und am nächsten Tag dann kontrollieren gehe. Falls dann wirklich Fische dadrin sein sollten, dann besteht das nächste Problem natürlich darin, einen Weg zu finden, sie auch zu beangeln. Freischneide möchte ich dort aus mehrerlei Gründen eigentlich nichts.
> 
> Naja, später führte mich meine Runde dann noch an den Bach, wo ein lockeres Rudel Döbel sich in der Abendsonne sonnte, seine Runden drehte und ab und zu mal etwas von der Oberfläche schnappte. Der Größte unter ihnen dürfte tatsächlich um die 40cm haben, was für diesen Bach schon beachtlich ist. Das Projekt fürs Wochenende steht also, jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende Taktik, um die Big Mama aus dem Trupp rauszufischen, ohne sie zuvor durch den Fang ihrer kleinen Verwandten zu verschrecken. Der ganze Swim ist nur 3x10m groß und spätstens beim Keschern werden mich alle anwesenden Döbel in voller Pracht begutachten können, da ist nach dem ersten Döbel wahrscheinlich Schluss.


Wunderschöner Teich.
Ein versuch ist es immer wert, mehr als nichts fangen geht ja nicht.
Ich liebe Gewässer die schwer zu befischen sind.

Viel Glück allen die am Wasser sind.
Ich probiers morgen warscheinlich.
Bericht gibts dann sicher auch.

Zum Döbelthema wollt ich kurz was beitragen.:
Wir haben einen Fluss mit gutem Döbelbestand.
Leider ist da jetzt Naturköverbot.
Früher hab ich dort immer gern meine Posen mit Made runtertreiben lassen.
Jetzt musste ich erfinderisch werden.
Ich hab einfach Nymphen aus dem Fliegenfischer Bereich verwendet.
Es gibt dort gute Madenimmitate oder Zuckis.
Plastikmaden oder ähnliches sind dort auch verboten.
Hab mir ne alte Fliegenrute umgebaut mit "normalen" Rollenhalter.
Mit feiner Pose unbebleit, Gewicht ist dann die Nymph.
Fumktioniert nicht schlecht.
Der Fluss ist aber nicht glasklar an den Döbel stellen.
Bisl Maden werf ich vorher auch rein.

Wenn die aber mal lunte gerochen haben kann man nix mehr machen.
Da hilft nur den Platz wechseln.
Das hat @Minimax aber ja chon wunder schön ausführlich beschrieben.
Danke dafür.


----------



## Minimax

Ja, Döbel sind schon tolle Fische, und vor allem unheimlich vielseitige Geschöpfe. Je nach Art des Gewässers, der Jahreszeit, des Wetters und natürlich des Entwicklungsstandes der Individuen haben wir wir es ja mit ganz unterschiedlichen Fischen mit grundsätzlich anderen Verhaltenweisen, Nahrungsstrategien und Vorlieben zu tun, plus einer großen Bandbreite der Möglichkeiten die der einzelne Döbel hat. Sicher ist daher nur:



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei natürlich klar ist, dass sie nicht mehr da stehen werden, wenn tobi hinkommt, i*ch meine wir reden hier von Döbeln*.


Das ist eben die ganze Döbelei. Auf der einen Seite stellen uns die launischen Schlitzohren daher vor ganz unterschiedliche Aufgaben, und daher können wir ja so trefflich über all die verschiedenen Methoden fachsimpeln, mit denen wir den Dickköpfen (die ja eigentlich das Gegenteil von stur sind, nämlich Opportunistisch und geweift) zu leibe rücken: Prinzipiell berechtigt sind sie alle, aund es natürlich klar, was an einem Tag fünktioniert, kann am nächsten schon total uncool sein. Mal sehen, ich hoffe in den Nächsten Tagen mal einen für mich neuen Ansatz bzw. Köder zu probieren (natürlich längst allegemein bekannt und beschrieben seit 200 Jahren) auszuprobieren

Also eine Forelle ist immer eine Forelle, eine Plötze ne Plötze, erin Hecht ein Hecht etc. Aber ein Döbel kann eben sozusagen ganz nach Lust und Laune eine Vielzahl von Fischen sein. Selbst seine sprichwörtliche Vorsicht, die ich eigentlich als grundlegenden Wesenszug einstufen würde, kann er an bestimmten Tagen (Brutfischpalooza!) ausser Acht lassen.
Ich wünsch uns allen viel Erfolg bei der Hatz nach dem Wunderfisch,
hg
Mini


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Klar, der Plan steht. Fragt sich, ob er sich bei dem Wind heute umsetzen lässt.  Probieren...

@Forelle74: An die Fliege hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Von stromab komme ich direkt an die Stelle ran, stehe auch erhöht und wenn ich mich in Zeitlupe bewege, kann ich sogar stehend in Ruhe die Fische beobachten, nur größere Köder oder Montagen einwerfen geht da eben nicht, deswegen will ich erstmal von stromauf. Aber von stromab mit der Fliege aus erhöhter Position, eventuell auch Tipp-Angeln oder wie sich das nennt und wenn der falsche Fisch sich nähert, dann einfach wieder hoch mit der Fliege. Aber ich setze meine Hoffnungen jetzt erstmal auf die Topf'sche Streichholzschachtel, falls das nicht klappt, dann im zweiten Schritt heute Abend auf Schwimmbrot.


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal viel erfolg bei der Döbeljagdt...
Möge eure Listigkeit aufgehen.
Ich setze bei meinem Döbelgewässer ob tief oder flach,immer auf die Gefrässigkeit der Döbel.
Irgendwann haben die Alle Kohldampf und dann kommen auch die Großen an den Haken...


----------



## phirania

Ich überlege ja auch noch ob ich heute bei dem Sturm noch mal los ziehe zum Wasser.
Stürmt ja recht Kräftig,so das selbst die Segelpose vom Wasser abhebt.


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> Ich überlege ja auch noch ob ich heute bei dem Sturm noch mal los ziehe zum Wasser.
> Stürmt ja recht Kräftig,so das selbst die Segelpose vom Wasser abhebt.



Keine Ausreden, ab ans Wasser, wir wollen Fisch sehen... 

Dir und allen anderen schonmal viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ich überlege ja auch noch ob ich heute bei dem Sturm noch mal los ziehe zum Wasser.
> Stürmt ja recht Kräftig,so das selbst die Segelpose vom Wasser abhebt.


Bleib zu Hause Kalle und ruhe dich aus,es kommen noch Tage wo du los kannst. Allen anderen schon mal viel Petri.


----------



## Tobias85

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bleib zu Hause Kalle und ruhe dich aus,es kommen noch Tage wo du los kannst. Allen anderen schon mal viel Petri.



So fängt man aber keine Fische


----------



## phirania

Paar Rotaugen gab's auch schon.
Dürfen gleich auf Hecht dümpeln...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325514
> Anhang anzeigen 325515
> 
> 
> Paar Rotaugen gab's auch schon.
> Dürfen gleich auf Hecht dümpeln...


Petri Kalle,super mit Grill.Das Aufräumen nicht vergessen.


----------



## phirania

A





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Kalle,super mit Grill.Das Aufräumen nicht vergessen.



Aufräumen ist immer Pflicht.
Ist ja schon fast mein Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich auch meine Grenze, aber die dürfte irgendwo knapp unter der Minimax'schen liegen, und wie duldsam er ist, das wissen wir ja alle.
> 
> Ich hab vorhin mein Rad repariert und dann noch eine kleine Inspektionsrunde durch meine fishing hood gedreht. Erste Station war ein kleiner Tümpel von etwa 30x40m und unbekannter Tiefe, aber auf jeden Fall sehr flach, stark zugekrautet im Sommer und schon länger auf meiner Beobachtungsliste. Ans Wasser kommt man eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr, weil das gute Stück von alles Seiten dicht mit Weiden, Erlen, Heckenrosen etc zugewuchert ist. Nur an einer einzigen Stelle kann man überhaupt ans Wasser und durch dieses schmalen Korridor im Äste-Wirrwarr sah ich dann, was mir all die Jahre vorher noch nie aufgefallen ist: Ein kleines Seerosenfeld von wenigen Quadratmetern!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325493
> 
> 
> Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob der Teich Fische beherbergt oder nur Amphibien. Bisher konnte ich noch nie welche ausmachen und bei den leichten , gelegentlichen Bewegungen an der Oberfläche ist immer nicht klar, ob das ein Frosch, ein Molch oder doch vielleicht ein Cyprnide war. Ich hoffe aber insgeheim darauf, dass dieser dafür nahezu prädestinierte kleine Tümpel vielleicht ein paar Karauschen enthält. Vor dieser Lücke ist der Boden ein wenig krautfrei, so dass ich wohl mal ein paar Weizenkörner und ein bisschen angedunkeltes Futter einwerfe und am nächsten Tag dann kontrollieren gehe. Falls dann wirklich Fische dadrin sein sollten, dann besteht das nächste Problem natürlich darin, einen Weg zu finden, sie auch zu beangeln. Freischneide möchte ich dort aus mehrerlei Gründen eigentlich nichts.
> 
> Naja, später führte mich meine Runde dann noch an den Bach, wo ein lockeres Rudel Döbel sich in der Abendsonne sonnte, seine Runden drehte und ab und zu mal etwas von der Oberfläche schnappte. Der Größte unter ihnen dürfte tatsächlich um die 40cm haben, was für diesen Bach schon beachtlich ist. Das Projekt fürs Wochenende steht also, jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende Taktik, um die Big Mama aus dem Trupp rauszufischen, ohne sie zuvor durch den Fang ihrer kleinen Verwandten zu verschrecken. Der ganze Swim ist nur 3x10m groß und spätstens beim Keschern werden mich alle anwesenden Döbel in voller Pracht begutachten können, da ist nach dem ersten Döbel wahrscheinlich Schluss.


Also ich vermute mal auch ganz stark das dieser wunderschöne Teich Fische beherbergt. Wirklich Schade, dass er so zugewachsen ist. Den einen oder anderen Ast wirst du doch bestimmt abkappen können um mit einer Rute fischen zu können. Aber das musst du selber für dich entscheiden. nicht das du Ärger bekommst. 
Kann den dort jeder angeln, oder braucht man eine Erlaubnis? Egal, mach erstmal den Anfüttertest. Vielleicht hält ja das Gewässer die eine oder andere Überraschung bereit. Und viel Glück beim Döbel jagen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Der abendliche Kurztrip zum Fluß nebenan war mäßigst erfolgreich.
> Eine Güster von ca. 17cm verhinderte in letzter Angel-Minute das lautstarke Absingen der französischen Nationalhymne durch den des Französischen nicht mächtigen Pickerer.
> Ich muß mal Stellen mit mehr Strömung ausbaldowern.


Ein spätes Petri Heil zu deiner Güster, Georg. Aber lieber zu spät als gar nicht. Ist deine BB 2200 II wieder einsatzbereit?
Fürs Friedfisch angeln ist das eine Super Rolle. Werde morgen mal wieder meine BB 2210 II fürs Rotpunktdöbel fischen benutzen. Die Baustelle ruht jetzt erstmal 2 Tage, das werde ich mal zum angeln nutzen. Event. von Sonntag auf Montag
werde ich mal mein ersten Ansitz auf Aal angehen. @Kochtopf hättest du Lust und Zeit? Ist mir gerade so spontan eingefallen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Los geht's...






Ihr könnt ja schonmal schätzen, wieviele Zecken ich nachher habe. Wer es errät, für den überlege ich mir eine kleine Überraschung...


----------



## Minimax

Auweia, dann von mir auch noch ein herzliches, verspätetes Petri nach Rostock zur Entschneiderungsgüster- auf die Güstern ist wenigstens verlass! Und natürlich auch ein Petri @Phirinha zur Plötze, geniess das Grillchillen.

War gerade nochmal im Supermercado. Was mir auffiel: Weder gab es KIrschen (ausser die im Glas) noch Currypulver, egal welche Firma. Wer von Euch war das? Bzw. Ist grad einer hier inkognito in der Stadt?
Habe grade ein kleines Experiment in der Küche gewagt und einen Tulipcurrymehlteig hergestellt. Hat im Grunde geklappt, ist aber nicht das, was es werden sollte. Könnte sich aber eines Tages doch als nützlich erweisen.




Tobias85 schrieb:


> Los geht's...



Geh doch weg mit den ollen Zecken, das ist sooo spannend, wie ne Liveübertragung von ner Mondlandung oder Pyramidenöffnung oder so.. 
Good luck!​


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja schonmal schätzen, wieviele Zecken ich nachher habe


Pas nur mit den Blöden Zecken auf. die können großen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Was mir auffiel: Weder gab es KIrschen (ausser die im Glas)


Die Kirschenzeit kommt doch erst noch. Ich habe einen Kirschbaum im Garten und da sind auch schon welche dran. aber noch grün. Wenn du möchtest sende ich dir welche zu


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Kirschenzeit kommt doch erst noch.



Ich weiss derlei Dinge leider nicht, ich weiss nur wo die Fleischtheke und das Weinregal sind. Auf jeden Fall hatte meine Süsse vor ein paar Tagen Kirschen in ihrer Küche, und der User Marcoallround hatte einige Schöne Fische auf Kirsche wobei, ich sehe gerade, die waren eingefroren (Also die Kirschen, nicht die Fische).
Ich glaub aber auch, dass der Appetit der Fische auf Kirschen nicht mit der Reifezeit der Früchte zusammenfällt.
Aber vielen Dank für das Kirsch-Deal-Angebot


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss derlei Dinge leider nicht, ich weiss nur wo die Fleischtheke und das Weinregal sind. Auf jeden Fall hatte meine Süsse vor ein paar Tagen Kirschen in ihrer Küche, und der User Marcoallround hatte einige Schöne Fische auf Kirsche wobei, ich sehe gerade, die waren eingefroren (Also die Kirschen, nicht die Fische).
> Ich glaub aber auch, dass der Appetit der Fische auf Kirschen nicht mit der Reifezeit der Früchte zusammenfällt.
> Aber vielen Dank für das Kirsch-Deal-Angebot


Bestimmt spanische Kirschen. Ja, das ist richtig, was du sagst. Habe mit meiner Teuersten gesprochen. Die weiß, wann es was gibt. Es liegen auch schon mal Kirschen in der Obstabteilung.

GrußJason
Edit: Die Kirschen die jetzt angeboten werden, sind verdammt teuer. Aber das ist unser Hobby doch eh.


----------



## phirania

Einen goldenen Abschluß gab's dann auch noch..


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Auweia, dann von mir auch noch ein herzliches, verspätetes Petri nach Rostock zur Entschneiderungsgüster- auf die Güstern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wenigstens verlass! Und natürlich auch
> ein Petri @Phirinha zur Plötze, geniess das Grillchillen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War gerade nochmal im Supermercado. Was mir auffiel: Weder gab es KIrschen (ausser die im Glas) noch Currypulver, egal welche Firma. Wer von Euch war das? Bzw. Ist grad einer hier inkognito in der Stadt?
> Habe grade ein kleines Experiment in der Küche gewagt und einen Tulipcurrymehlteig hergestellt. Hat im Grunde geklappt, ist aber nicht das, was es werden sollte. Könnte sich aber eines Tages doch als nützlich erweisen.
> 
> 
> 
> Geh doch weg mit den ollen Zecken, das ist sooo spannend, wie ne Liveübertragung von ner Mondlandung oder Pyramidenöffnung oder so..
> Good luck!​









Das Grillen war trotz Sturm eine feine Sache...
Und das mit dem Curry,kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Bekomme bei mir im Supermarkt auch schon eine Woche keinen mehr.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Curry,kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> Bekomme bei mir im Supermarkt auch schon eine Woche keinen mehr.



das ist ja wirklich merkwürdig... vielleicht bereitet @Fantastic Fishing eine neue Futterkampagne vor und hat bundesweit alle Curry-Vorräte aufgekauft?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> das ist ja wirklich merkwürdig... vielleicht bereitet @Fantastic Fishing eine neue Futterkampagne vor und hat bundesweit alle Curry-Vorräte aufgekauft?


Du bist ne Marke.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Einen goldenen Abschluß gab's dann auch noch..
> Anhang anzeigen 325539


Schönes Foto ,Kalle.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du bist ne Marke.



Also, zuzutrauen wär es dem Meister Fantastic. Der macht ja keine halben Sachen. Ist übrigens auch nachahmenswert. Ich würd jetzt nicht Großgebinde oder Futterbestandteile säckeweise kaufen, dafür fehlen mir auch die Magazinkapazitäten. Aber ein paar Büchsen Tulip, Mais, Maismehl und Beutelchen Sensas sind schon im
Haus, und eben ne Schachtel Belegkirschen oder zwei. Und paar Beutel Curry eigentlich auch. Deswegen war die Currylosigkeit heut abend auch nur verwunderlich und nicht katastrophal, noch hab ich ein bisschen des gelben Pulvers. Ist immer gut, die wichtigsten Köder im Hause zu haben, wenigstens für einen Spontanansitz. Und lebendköder auch, da hab ichs durch die Nähe meines Angelladens eigentlich sehr komfortabel.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> vielleicht bereitet @Fantastic Fishing eine neue Futterkampagne vor und hat bundesweit alle Curry-Vorräte aufgekauft?



Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich Phiranias Beitrag las 

Petri Phirania zum Plötz!


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schönes Foto ,Kalle.



Genau den Moment erwischt...


----------



## Tobias85

Die Johnnys waren mir heute nicht wohlgesonnen, lag aber wohl auch mit an meiner Angelei. Wie man auf dem Foto gesehen hat, saß ich mitten im hohen Gras, der Bach zwei Meter unter mir. Hab brav ne halbe Stunde angefüttert, auch mit ein paar einzelnen dicken Stücken dazwischen, dann drei driften gemacht und dann war schon klar, dass das so nix wird. Wasser war viel zu flach (wäre ich mal doch vorher von der anderen Seite ran und hätte nochmal spioniert!), dadurch blieb der Köder oder das unterste Blei dauernd in den Algen hängen, die in Scharen den Grund bewuchsen. Und dann habe ich später gesehen, dass der Großteil meiner Ködergaben durch die Strömungsverhältnisse auf eine veralgte Sandbank getrieben wurde, wo sich die Döbel wohl nicht dafür interessierten.

Später habe ich von stromab noch ein paar kleine Würfel geworfen, die aber größtenteils auch ignoriert wurden, wohl weil inzwischen zuviel Trubel (nach meiner letzten Drift bekam ich noch Besuch von zwei Vereinskollegen). An sich war der Plan zwar stimmig, scheiterte aber grandios an der Rahmenbedingungen. Jetzt bräuchte ich Heuschrecken, aber weder die Wiese gibt welche her, noch hat der Zooladen auf. Vielleicht teste ich morgen mal Brotflocken an der Oberfläche oder Maiskörner einzeln eingeworfen und eins dann auf Sicht an freier Leine.

Dafür konnten ich die Fanbase unserer Lieblingsfische erweitern, die anderen beiden Angler waren total begeistert von den dicken Döbeln, die sie dort mit ihren Polbrillen bestaunen konnten. Und den Tümpel habe ich wenigstens auch noch angefüttert mit drei walnussgroßen Bällen und nem Überraschungsei-Döschen voller Weizen. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke



Es ein anderer cooler erster Gedanke hätte sein können:
"Oh, viele Leute sitzen nägelkauend herum und warten auf meinen Expeditionsbericht, am besten ich verliere keine Zeit und schildere alles, bevor ich hier in die lustige Offtopicrunde einsteige"

EDIT: Sorry, da hat sichs überschnitten


----------



## Kochtopf

Der gemeine Döbel als Zielfisch kann eine grausame Geliebte sein, Tobi-San. Bist in bester Gesellschaft 
Schade dass es nicht geklappt hat (ich checke ab jetzt PegelnOnline bevor ich losziehen, dass steigert die Chancen passendes Gerät dabei zu haben


----------



## Minimax

Lieber Tobsen @Tobias85 
Ah, sehr gut, Die erste Phase Deines Plan ist also voll aufgegangen: Gewässererkundung, Methodentest und an den neuen Köder gewöhnen.
Und ganz neben bei konntest Du durch die beiden auftretenden Vereinskollegen (niemals sind sie da wenn man festblei weit draussen fischt und sich nach
nem Plausch sehnt, sie kommen immer in kniffligen, hochsensiblen Camouflage-Nahkämpfen vorbei..) die Grenzen der Geduld Deiner Beute testen.
Also ist nun alles für die nächste Runde bereit, auf geht's!
Vielen Dank für den spannenden Bericht, ich sehe den Swim vor mir,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ein anderer cooler erster Gedanke hätte sein können:
> "Oh, viele Leute sitzen nägelkauend herum und warten auf meinen Expeditionsbericht, am besten ich verliere keine Zeit und schildere alles, bevor ich hier in die lustige Offtopicrunde einsteige"
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, da hat sichs überschnitten



Aber es ist schön, dass du so mitgefiebert hast. Sorry fürs auf die Folter spannen. 

Kochtopf: Einen Pegel gibts zwar tatsächlich (für 20km weiter stromab) aber der letzte Sommer und der trockene Winter haben in zweierlei Sicht ihren Tribut gefordert: Viel zu wenig Wasser seit Monaten (ich würd sagen nur 1/3 der üblichen Menge) und dazu viel zuviel Sand, der sich dort im Gumpen abgelagert hat, von keinem Hochwasser weggespült wurde und die Stelle umso flacher macht. Will ich höhere Wasserstände, dann muss ich direkt zwei Stunden nach kräftigen Regenfällen am Bach stehen, oder mich mit der Status quo abfinden und Alterativen austüfteln.


----------



## alexpp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du bist ne Marke.


@Kochtopf 
Könntest Du bitte bald den @Minimax ordentlich drücken ? Mini ist schon ne Granate ohnegleichen.


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 ich weiss, dir kommen all die guten Ratschläge vom grünen Tisch schon aus den Ohren aber lies Dir nochmal Deine eigenen Beschreibungen des Gewässers und Deiner heutigen Erkundung durch: Husthust...Fliegenrute/klassischer Wiesenbach, Niedrigwasser/angemessenes Werkzeug in spezifischer Situation hust..räusper


----------



## Tobias85

Ick wees, mein Lieba! Wenns doch nur mit dem Werfen besser klappen würde - naja und Böen Stärke 7 heute. Steht aber dennoch auch auf meiner Liste der zu versuchenden Methoden.  Wobei ich aber ehrlich gesagt lieber eine fette Wüstenheuschrecke, mit Sekundenkleber an einen dünndrähtigen Haken geklebt, mit der Fliegenrute rausfeuern würde, das wäre der Joker par excellence.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ick wees, mein Lieba! Wenns doch nur mit dem Werfen besser klappen würde - naja und Böen Stärke 7 heute. Steht aber dennoch auch auf meiner Liste der zu versuchenden Methoden.  Wobei ich aber ehrlich gesagt lieber eine fette Wüstenheuschrecke, mit Sekundenkleber an einen dünndrähtigen Haken geklebt, mit der Fliegenrute rausfeuern würde, das wäre der Joker par excellence.


​
Ok, böen würden die Fliegenrute als Transprotmittel ausschliessen. Übrigens würde ich in der Situation auch einen Naturköder daran befürworten- mir geht es nicht um einen Angelstil, sondern um die technische Möglichkeit. Und nach Deinen Berichten stößt dort selbst die Pose an ihre Grenzen. Die natürliche Folge ist Free Leine oder Flugrute.
Übrigens ist die Fette Wüstenheuschrecke vllt. garkeine so gute Wahl- die könnte die Jungens genause verschrecken wie ein Riesen-Glitter-Streamer. Ich würd mal schauen was die so an der Oberfläche absammeln, vielleicht bist Du dort grad mitten in einem Schlupf?




alexpp schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Könntest Du bitte bald den @Minimax ordentlich drücken ? Mini ist schon ne Granate ohnegleichen.




Dankeschön aber bitte, ja, ich bin ein ordentliches (OMÜ) und Sehr Ehrenwertes Mitglied des Ükels (SEMÜ), Teilnehmer des Wesertreffens (nicht gänzlich erfolglos, wie ich anfügen darf), und habe sogar einzweimal ontopic gepostet.
Ich bin also kein Maskottchen, obwohl ich natürlich weiss, das ich der allersüßeste der Ükels bin und es eigentlich auch mal verdient hätte, gedrückt zu werdenAber wir wollen dienstlich bleiben.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Fette Wüstenheuschrecke vllt. garkeine so gute Wahl- die könnte die Jungens genause verschrecken wie ein Riesen-Glitter-Streamer. Ich würd mal schauen was die so an der Oberfläche absammeln, vielleicht bist Du dort grad mitten in einem Schlupf?



Nagut, aber eine kleine wäre ideal  Ich hatte den Eindruck, die nehmen einfach mal in den Mund, was an der Oberfläche treibt, da waren auch mal Blattreste und sowas dabei, insgesamt waren das eher Gelegenheitsschnapper. Aber ich hab ne schöne weiße Mottenfliege empfohlen bekommen und gekauft, die könnte tatsächlich neugierig machen. Ich schau morgen mal, wie die Situation ist.


----------



## alexpp

Erstaunlich, was hier im Ükel abgeht. Gar nicht so lange her hatten wir hier 20.000 Beiträge, nun sind fast zwei tausend dazu gekommen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hallo Freunde der Nacht 
Bin heute Abend gegen acht Uhr kurzentschlossen für ein paar Stunden mal raus an den Vereinssee. 
Kerniger Wind, gepaart mit ner schippe Wasser von oben.
Nicht wirklich toll aber ich musste unbedingt noch raus. 
Also nur das Karpfengerödel gepackt und los gings. 
Am Wasser angekommen hörte es prompt auf zu regnen und die Sonne kam noch zum Vorschein. 
Super, also schnell aufbauen, Ruten montiert und ab gings. 
Nach zwei Stunden der erste Biß.
Fallbiss, eher ungewöhnlich für Karpfen bei uns. 
Rute aufgenommen, Anschlag. 
Aha Fisch hängt und nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen nix mehr. 
Fisch war ab. 
Beim einholen der Montage stellte sich heraus das dass Blei aus dem Wirbel gerutscht war. 
.Wieso auch immer. 
Also das Blei ordentlich in den Wirbel gezogen das es auch eine Festblei Montage bleibt. 
Der selbe Köder und der gleiche Platz. 
Neuer Versuch. 
Gegen halb zwölf begann ich dann allmählich zusammen zu packen. 
Ein Teil war schon verpackt als die Schnur plötzlich von der Rolle pfiff. 
Nach zehn Minuten Drill könnte ich mich mit einem ca 90er Spiegelkarpfen endschneidern . 
Zufrieden mit dem Abend packte ich dann den Rest zusammen und machte Feierabend. 

Allen die am Wasser waren oder noch sind ein herzliches Petri. 

P.s. Morgen bzw heute geht's mal wieder an den Rhein.


----------



## geomas

^ na dann ein kerniges Petri heil! 90er Spiegler in der Nacht hört sich sportlich an. Glückwunsch!


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : danke und nein, ich hab den die Shakespeare-Schraube beherbergenden Holzstapel noch nicht umgeschichtet. 
Hab ja zum Glück genug andere Rollen als temporär einsetzbare BB2200II-Substitute.

@Tobias85 : prima Bericht, bin gespannt, wie Du die Probleme löst.

@phirania : schöne Fotos von Deiner Angelsession!


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> ^ na dann ein kerniges Petri heil! 90er Spiegler in der Nacht hört sich sportlich an. Glückwunsch!


Danke schön. 
War jetzt kein großer aber sehr sportlich sind die derzeit. 
Die haben richtig Dampf. 
Hab zwar ein Bild mit der Kamera gemacht aber Messen konnte ich den nicht mehr. 
Die Tasche mit dem Zollstock und auch die Abhakmatte war schon im Auto. 
Ist auch nicht wild, da kommen noch andere Kaliber


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, 90cm ist ne echte Hausnummer!


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, 90cm ist ne echte Hausnummer!


Danke dir. 
Ist schon ein ordentlicher Fisch aber in dem See  ,, nur " Durchschnittsgröße. 
Satzer nennen wir die weil diese  Fische als letztes vor sieben Jahren besetzt wurden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh grande malheur grande malheur - ich steh schon wieder ohne Maden da....
Mais - Mais hat man immer, aber Mais ist im Rhein eher nicht so toll und die Autobahnen sind voll.. .
Zander quälen ist mir zu anstrengend...
Vielleicht schleichen wir uns ein Paar Meilen über die Landstraße nach Holland rein...
Euch Allen viel Erfolg und Petri!


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> das ist ja wirklich merkwürdig... vielleicht bereitet @Fantastic Fishing eine neue Futterkampagne vor und hat bundesweit alle Curry-Vorräte aufgekauft?



Dann sollte man einen Steckbrief von ihm in jedem Supermarkt aufhängen..


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh grande malheur grande malheur - ich steh schon wieder ohne Maden da....
> Mais - Mais hat man immer, aber Mais ist im Rhein eher nicht so toll und die Autobahnen sind voll.. .
> Zander quälen ist mir zu anstrengend...
> Vielleicht schleichen wir uns ein Paar Meilen über die Landstraße nach Holland rein...
> Euch Allen viel Erfolg und Petri!



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct.../madenzucht/&usg=AOvVaw3I6BPr00ZYUDs3jIZo8oWQ

Erspart zeit und geld,meine Zucht hab ich direkt am See...


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Danke schön.
> War jetzt kein großer aber sehr sportlich sind die derzeit.
> Die haben richtig Dampf.
> Hab zwar ein Bild mit der Kamera gemacht aber Messen konnte ich den nicht mehr.
> Die Tasche mit dem Zollstock und auch die Abhakmatte war schon im Auto.
> Ist auch nicht wild, da kommen noch andere Kaliber



Dicke Petri auch von mir.


----------



## Minimax

@feederbrassen petri zum Karpfen, was für ein Ungetüm, toll! "Satzer" erinnert mich in dem Zusammenhang an so typische Gorilla/Türsteherspitznamen wie Little Joe, Babyface Nelson oder "Tiny"


----------



## hanzz

Uiuiuiui
Spannende Berichte und gute Pläne 
Vielen Dank Leute für die guten Lektüren hier im Ükel und ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich komme leider nicht los, verfolge aber gespannt die Döbelhatz. Viel Erfolg dabei. Freu mich schon auf den Johnny Alaaaarm 
Viel Erfolg und Spaß auch all denjenigen, welche grad Pläne schmieden und diese heut noch umsetzen werden.
Führt eure Rütchen aus und bittet sie zum Tanz.


----------



## Jason

@feederbrassen Petri Heil zu deinem Spieglkarpfen. Schön das es noch im letzten Moment geklappt hat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht
> Bin heute Abend gegen acht Uhr kurzentschlossen für ein paar Stunden mal raus an den Vereinssee.
> Kerniger Wind, gepaart mit ner schippe Wasser von oben.
> Nicht wirklich toll aber ich musste unbedingt noch raus.
> Also nur das Karpfengerödel gepackt und los gings.
> Am Wasser angekommen hörte es prompt auf zu regnen und die Sonne kam noch zum Vorschein.
> Super, also schnell aufbauen, Ruten montiert und ab gings.
> Nach zwei Stunden der erste Biß.
> Fallbiss, eher ungewöhnlich für Karpfen bei uns.
> Rute aufgenommen, Anschlag.
> Aha Fisch hängt und nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen nix mehr.
> Fisch war ab.
> Beim einholen der Montage stellte sich heraus das dass Blei aus dem Wirbel gerutscht war.
> .Wieso auch immer.
> Also das Blei ordentlich in den Wirbel gezogen das es auch eine Festblei Montage bleibt.
> Der selbe Köder und der gleiche Platz.
> Neuer Versuch.
> Gegen halb zwölf begann ich dann allmählich zusammen zu packen.
> Ein Teil war schon verpackt als die Schnur plötzlich von der Rolle pfiff.
> Nach zehn Minuten Drill könnte ich mich mit einem ca 90er Spiegelkarpfen endschneidern .
> Zufrieden mit dem Abend packte ich dann den Rest zusammen und machte Feierabend.
> 
> Allen die am Wasser waren oder noch sind ein herzliches Petri.
> 
> P.s. Morgen bzw heute geht's mal wieder an den Rhein.


Dickes Petri.Ist schon eine echte Hausnummer mit 90 cm.


----------



## Minimax

Tja, Jungs
einen Johnny gab's, dann wurde meine Stelle von Kanuten, tulipliebenden Dickgüstern und nun von einer lautstarken Picknickfamilie mit planschenden Kindern überrollt. Ich sehs gelassen, immerhin ist der Gerechtigkeit genüge getan. Mal sehen ob ich nochmal woanders mein Glück versuche oder zum Chillen zur Missus fahre. Viel Glück und Erfolg allen, die ans Wasser kommen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petr Heil @feederbrassen und @Minimax .

Mal sehen ob ich es heute auch noch ans Wasser schaffe.

Allen die unterwegs sind - viel Erfolg !!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Minimax!

Ich hab grade eine Schlaufe in die Spitze meiner Fliegenschnur gespleißt, das Vorfach+Tippet montiert und werde nach einem kleinen Mittagssnack/verspäteten Frühstück nochmal nach meinen torpedoförmigen Freunden sehen. Ein paar Maiskörner packe ich auch ein um mal zu sehen, wie sie darauf reagieren. Wenn das alles nichts bringt, dann muss ich dich nochmal bezüglich deines Tulip-Curry-Teiges interviewen.

Wer ist denn heute sonst noch alles am Wasser?


----------



## Jason

Tja, wenn man in der Ruhe gestört wird. Pfingstsonntag, schönes Wetter, der optimale Tag was zu unternehmen. So wird es heute bestimmt noch einigen Anglern gehen wie dir @Minimax Trotz aller Umstände Petri Heil

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Moin liebe Ükel. Hat jemand Lust sich eine Feederbox /Stipper boxen selbst zu bauen?

https://www.kistenkind.de/Auer-Euro...5-mit-Scharnierdeckel-geschl--Handgriffe.html
Ich habe mir für das Bellyboot einige Boxen gekauft, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Nun habe ich bei meinen Basteleien eine ganz schön malträtiert, einige Löcher hinein gebohrt, aber in der Funktion ist sie noch tiptop. Die Löcher kann man auch sicher kaschieren. Ich habe heute eine neue aufgebaut und würde diese verschenken,  der Empfänger müsste mir lediglich den 5 er fürs Porto ersetzen.

Ich mach gleich mal ein Bild von der abzugebenden Kiste.

-Die Kiste hat einen neuen Besitzer gefunden-


----------



## rhinefisher

So - nach einer entspannten Nullnummer wieder zuhause.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

So hier die versprochenen Bilder bis auf das Loch hinten rechts sind es nur Bohrungen mit max 10mm. Das Loch bekommt man sicher noch zu. Ein Stück Kunststoff toff drauf setzen, oder von innen mit Heißkleber verschließen.


----------



## Tobias85

Wieviele Stufen hat die Kinysk-Skala nochmal?

Angekommen, Lage sondiert, wohlwollend die dicken Johnnys beim Runden drehen betrachtet, vorsichtig zurückgezogen, Rute abseits des Wassers montiert und Fliege ausgewählt. Während dieser 3 Minuten: Zwei Familien mit 5 oder 6 lärmenden Kindern, Picknickzubehör, Geschirr- und Besteckgeklapper, direkt(!) am Wasser. Weiter muss ich das glaube ich nicht ausführen, oder?


----------



## Minimax

Mein Mitgefühl! Die Menschen wissen einfach nicht was sie anrichten, wenn sie lärmend durch Die Natur ziehen. Grade so seltene und scheue Geschöpfe wie Pirschangler können so von ihren Jagdrevieren vertrieben oder sogar dauerhaft vergrämt werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - nach einer entspannten Nullnummer wieder zuhause.


Dito 
Allerdings war ich nicht am Rhein sondern habe kurzerhand umgswitcht. 
Mit dem Bötchen auf dem Vereinssee dümpeln und der Spinnrute war entspannter als mit viel Gerödel und bei der Wärme durch die Pampa zu stalpen um den Angelplatz am Rhein zu erreichen. 
Wenn ich mit dem Hintern aus dem Bett komme,dann morgen früh. 
Allen anderen die am Wasser waren oder noch sind, ein herzliches Petri


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo
@feederbrassen
Petri zu dem schönen Spiegelkakarpfen .
Das ist in unseren Gewässern eher schon ein ausnahmefisch.
@Minimax
Petri zum Döbel.
@rhinefisher
Beim nächsten mal klapts schon wieder

So, ich bin jetzt wieder im Domizil.
War heute Vormittag auch am Wasser.
Bin ja quasi im Kurzurlaub 

Diesmal an einem ca. 10 ha großen See, den ich früher oft befischt habe.
Hier hat sich auch einiges geändert.
Durchschnittstiefe ist nur noch 40-50 cm.
Früher waren es 70-80cm.

Hab die olle Zebco Atack match mitgenommen.
(Konnte damals im Baumarkt nicht wiederstehen für 18 Euronen.)
Norma Rolle drauf, damit die Kombo einiegermaßen gleichwertig ist.
Aber alles funktioniert einwandfrei.
Und meine Daiwa Power mesh Carp.


Nach etwas anfüttern biss gleich der erste Güster an der Match.
Eine weile rührte sich nix.
Dann ging der Pieper an der Karpfenrute
Ein kleiner Schuppi fand den Honig pop up lecker.
Langsam rührte sich was am Futterplatz.
Dann kam nach einem ordentlichen Biss an der Match noch ein schöner Giebel zum Vorschein.
Darauf folgten noch ein paar Güster(ohne Foto).
Es war ein schöner Angelvormittag.
Allen die noch ans Wasser kommen oder grad dort sind und die Fänger die ich übersehen hab ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, klingt nach nem tollen Tag


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri, klingt nach nem tollen Tag


Ja, war sehr schön.
Vor allem weil ich nach länger Zeit mal wieder mit meinem Dad zum Fischen gekommen bin.
.
Der hat aber nix erwischt.
So fein Angelt er nicht .


----------



## phirania

Hier auch gegenüber gestern Ruhe eingekehrt.
Das Wasser hat keine Wellen mehr und die Fische bis auf ein paar Rotaugen haben keinen Bock zu beissen


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Hier auch gegenüber gestern Ruhe eingekehrt.
> Das Wasser hat keine Wellen mehr und die Fische bis auf ein paar Rotaugen haben keinen Bock zu beissen


Ist das Wasser spiegelglatt, sind die Fische faul und matt


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wieviele Stufen hat die Kinysk-Skala nochmal?
> 
> Angekommen, Lage sondiert, wohlwollend die dicken Johnnys beim Runden drehen betrachtet, vorsichtig zurückgezogen, Rute abseits des Wassers montiert und Fliege ausgewählt. Während dieser 3 Minuten: Zwei Familien mit 5 oder 6 lärmenden Kindern, Picknickzubehör, Geschirr- und Besteckgeklapper, direkt(!) am Wasser. Weiter muss ich das glaube ich nicht ausführen, oder?


Du armer Kerl. Dann hat es dich auch erwischt. Da wo ich heute Abend hin gehe habe ich meine Ruhe. 100 Pro. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Ja, das mit der Ruhe an so einem Tag kann schon schwierig werden. Vor allem, wenn man so mutig ist wie ich und sich an einen Kanal setzt, auf dem durchaus auch Bootsverkehr herrscht (vom Paddelboot bis zur Miet-Jacht, die fast den ganzen Kanal füllt )
Aber ich wollte es ja nicht anders 
Mein Plan war, ein wenig entspannt zu stippen und ein paar meiner Wappenfische auf die Schuppen zu legen. Also feines Zeug montiert, angefüttert, zwei Maden an den 18er Haken und los gehts - denkste. Nüscht, nada, niente.
nach einer Weile habe ich aus Verzweiflung auf Mais gewechselt und auf einmal ging es los: Brassen ab 30cm. Irgendwann wurde mir das an der Stippe zu anstrengend und ich habe auf die Micro Waggler gewechselt und das muntere Spielchen ging weiter. gegen Mittag war dann wieder Flaute. Aber bis dahin hatte ich schon ca. 10 Brassen im Setzkescher, die größte so um die 40cm.
Nach einer kleinen Mittagspause mit einer Hopfenkaltschale habe ich es wieder mit der Stippe versucht und die Lauben schnappten sich die Maden kaum dass sie im Wasser waren. also wieder Mais an den Haken und schon ging es mit den Brassen weiter.
Alles in allem ein sehr erfolgreicher Tag, auch wenn es kein Plötzen gab.

P.S.: natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an alle!!

P.P.S: Hinterher war mir klar, warum die Brassen so wild waren: Mein Lockfutter war eher von der süßen Sorte: Sensas Etang + gesmahlener Hanf + Kokosflocken + Vanillezucker mit gequollenem Hanf und Weizen angereichert - funktioniert


----------



## Jason

Dickes Brassen Petri. Schöner Bericht @rutilus69. Ich habe meine Ruten mittlerweile auch im Wasser. Mal sehen was heute Abend noch so geht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325593
> Anhang anzeigen 325594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo
> @feederbrassen
> Petri zu dem schönen Spiegelkakarpfen .
> Das ist in unseren Gewässern eher schon ein ausnahmefisch.
> @Minimax
> Petri zum Döbel.
> @rhinefisher
> Beim nächsten mal klapts schon wieder
> 
> So, ich bin jetzt wieder im Domizil.
> War heute Vormittag auch am Wasser.
> Bin ja quasi im Kurzurlaub
> 
> Diesmal an einem ca. 10 ha großen See, den ich früher oft befischt habe.
> Hier hat sich auch einiges geändert.
> Durchschnittstiefe ist nur noch 40-50 cm.
> Früher waren es 70-80cm.
> 
> Hab die olle Zebco Atack match mitgenommen.
> (Konnte damals im Baumarkt nicht wiederstehen für 18 Euronen.)
> Norma Rolle drauf, damit die Kombo einiegermaßen gleichwertig ist.
> Aber alles funktioniert einwandfrei.
> Und meine Daiwa Power mesh Carp.
> 
> 
> Nach etwas anfüttern biss gleich der erste Güster an der Match.
> Eine weile rührte sich nix.
> Dann ging der Pieper an der Karpfenrute
> Ein kleiner Schuppi fand den Honig pop up lecker.
> Langsam rührte sich was am Futterplatz.
> Dann kam nach einem ordentlichen Biss an der Match noch ein schöner Giebel zum Vorschein.
> Darauf folgten noch ein paar Güster(ohne Foto).
> Es war ein schöner Angelvormittag.
> Allen die noch ans Wasser kommen oder grad dort sind und die Fänger die ich übersehen hab ein dickes Petri.


Dickes Petri ,sehr schöner Bericht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Nach einer stressigen Woche und einem ebenso stressigen Eintritt ins Pfingstwochenende, geht es für mich erst morgen wieder ans Wasser. Zu Sonnenaufgang will ich auf meiner Lieblingsweserbuhne sein. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich den Wecker auch höre. Heute habe ich übrigens unserer Stipperinnen  ( richtig gelesen, ohne R) Nationalmannschaft beim Fischen über die Schulter geschaut. Bin schwer beeindruckt gewesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@jason 1 leider sowohl zu spät gesehen als auch wegen Automangel nicht möglich  Kollege arbeitet im Hauptort Zierenberg und hat mich an unsere Vereinsstrecke mitgenommen. Sind wieder an einer neuen Stelle, es scheint relativ flach zu sein, mein Homie hat nen 20cm Döbel vorgelegt, ich habe einen Biss versaut. Langsam wird auf Aal ausgelegt


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @jason 1 leider sowohl zu spät gesehen als auch wegen Automangel nicht möglich  Kollege arbeitet im Hauptort Zierenberg und hat mich an unsere Vereinsstrecke mitgenommen. Sind wieder an einer neuen Stelle, es scheint relativ flach zu sein, mein Homie hat nen 20cm Döbel vorgelegt, ich habe einen Biss versaut. Langsam wird auf Aal ausgelegt


Wünsche euch viel Erfolg. Mal sehen wer heute Abend mehr Aale fängt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

Petri @rutilus69

Und viel Erfolg @Kochtopf und @Wuemmehunter


----------



## Kochtopf

Und natürlich Petri Heil allen Fängern, krasser Karpfen, schade dass du kein Foto mit Zollstock hinbekommen hast


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zu Sonnenaufgang will ich auf meiner Lieblingsweserbuhne sein. .


Ich auch 
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## daci7

So Leute - ich bin auch mal wieder draussen! Tauwurm am Altarm, gemütlich ein Bierchen dazu und den Kühen beim wiederkäuen zu zuhöhren. Was will man mehr? Achja - Aal ist der Zielfisch!


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und natürlich Petri Heil allen Fängern, krasser Karpfen, schade dass du kein Foto mit Zollstock hinbekommen hast


Danke dir. 
Macht nichts, ich war zufrieden das bei dieser hauruck Aktion überhaupt was lief. 
Die Fische sind mit dem Laichen in vollem gange. 
Die haben andere Interessen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Fische sind mit dem Laichen in vollem gange.
> Die haben andere Interessen.



Genau so.
Bin auch wieder zuhause.


Plötzen und Rotfedern bissen reichlich aber die ersehnten Schleien leider nicht.
Die vergnügen sich im Schilf..... 

Petri Heil allen Fängern und denen die noch am Wasser sitzen.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
 Bin auch wieder daheim, war in den Abendstunden an den Plötzenteichen mit Schwinge und Puddlechucker, gab ein paar Gewässertypisch schmächtige Rotaugen und Rotfedern, letztere widme ich @rutilus69 für den schönen Bericht. Und natürlich auch ein Petri an die Fänger des Tages. Den Jungs von der Nachtschicht wünsch ich viel Erfolg in finstere Nacht und Morgengrauen, zieht was raus
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Petri heil zu den Brassen und den Ergänzungs-Ükeln! Schöner Bericht, danke dafür!

@Professor Tinca : Petri zu den unerwünschten Beifängen. Woanders las ich von Schleien, die sich derzeit am Laich anderer Cypriniden laben und richtig rund fressen. 

@Wuemmehunter : viel Erfolg beim morgigen Lieblingsbuhnen-Ansitz! Das mit den Stipperinnen glaub ich Dir sofort.

@Forelle74 : Petri zu Deinen Fängen und danke für den Super Bericht - prima, daß Du Deinen alten Herren abkochen konntest ;-) 
Vielleicht holt er sich jetzt auch ne Zebco Attack (man will ja mithalten können).

Petri heil natürlich auch in Richtung @Minimax sowie prophylaktisch an die Nachtangler in unserer Ükel-Mitte.


----------



## geomas

Heute war ich nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag gestern einfach zu platt zum Angeln. Schade, das Wetter war ziemlich gut.
Hab meinen Frust mit einem niedrigen und deshalb nicht ganz ernst gemeinten ebay-Gebot auf eine ältere Drennan-Rute zu bekämpfen versucht.
Und siehe da - zu meiner Überraschung fiel der virtuelle Hammer zu meinen Gunsten. Hoffentlich hat die Sache keinen Haken...


----------



## Minimax

@geomas herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Auktoinserfolg. Bestimmt ist die Rute tiptop. Magst Du bereits jetzt mitteilen, um was für ein Modell es sich handelt?


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Ist ne Super Specialist in 12 Fuß. Test-Kurve wohl eineinviertel Pfund und für Strippen von 4-8 Pfunden gebaut.


----------



## Minimax

Oh cool hört sich sehr vielseitig avonig an. Und 1 1/4 lbs lassen mein Herz ohnehin höher schlagen.


----------



## geomas

Ja, den Bereich zwischen 1 und 1,5 lbs find ich auch spannend und äußerst vielseitig. 
Die empfohlene Schnurtragkraft deutet ja ebenfalls auf recht universelle Verwendungsmöglichkeiten hin (dem „Specialist”-Namen munter trotzend).


----------



## phirania

Von mir dann auch noch Petri an Alle Fänger von Heute und Gestern...
Bei mir gab's heute nur ein paar Rotaugen und eine Brasse um die 30 /35 cm.
Alles im Allem sehr bescheiden aber das am Wasser sein zählt.
Hoffe morgen vom Gewitter verschont nochmal zum DEK Kanal zu kommen um dort den Fischen nach zu jagen.


----------



## Jason

So, bin wieder zu Hause und muss leider sagen das es mit den Schlangendöbel nichts geworden ist. Entschneidert haben mich 3 Rotpunktdöbel die allerdings Untermaßig waren. 2 von denen waren unter 15cm und ich staune immer wieder, wie sie einen 4er Haken mit Tauwurm geschluckt bekommen. Köder war Bienenmade mit Wurm Kombie. 
Aal technisch war nichts zu wollen. Habe mir mehr versprochen, aber da kann man halt nichts machen. So wie es die Zeit zulässt, bleibe ich am Ball.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Bin auch wieder daheim ... viel war's nicht aber immerhin sind vier Schlangen zwischen 50 und 65 hängen geblieben. Aber entspannt war's allemal!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau so.
> Bin auch wieder zuhause.
> 
> 
> Plötzen und Rotfedern bissen reichlich aber die ersehnten Schleien leider nicht.
> Die vergnügen sich im Schilf.....
> 
> Petri Heil allen Fängern und denen die noch am Wasser sitzen.


Petri zu deinen Plötzen und Rotfedern. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann du die Schleien fängst. Ich denke mal, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, so wie ich dich kenne.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Plötzen und Rotfedern. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann du die Schleien fängst. Ich denke mal, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, so wie ich dich kenne.




Danke für die Blumen. 

Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal ein bisschen rumgucken und verschiedene Gewässer beäugen. Vielleicht sind die Schleien ja anderswo schon wieder in Fresslaune.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft um halb vier aufzustehen und an die Weser zu fahren. Jetzt wird es gerade etwas ruhiger mit der Beisserei. Habe in den letzen vier Stunden rund 35 Brassen, Güstern und Plötzen gefangen auch einige größere darunter. Ne halbe Stunde noch, dann geht es auch wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Stephan.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Dank, Professor.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325641
> 
> 
> Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft um halb vier aufzustehen und an die Weser zu fahren. Jetzt wird es gerade etwas ruhiger mit der Beisserei. Habe in den letzen vier Stunden rund 35 Brassen, Güstern und Plötzen gefangen auch einige größere darunter. Ne halbe Stunde noch, dann geht es auch wieder nach Hause.



Auch ein dickes Petri von mir....
Schöne Strecke.
Bei mir gehts gleich zum Kanal,mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter Der frühe Wurm fängt den Fisch, ganz herzliches Petri zum gelungenen Dawn Raid!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Wuemmehunter ! Schön, daß Dein Plan aufging.

@Testudo : danke, daß Du wegen Deiner „Feederbox” an uns „Ükelnauten” gedacht hast. 
Ich selbst hab leider keine Verwendung, hätte Dich sonst kontaktiert.


----------



## Jason

Petri @Wuemmehunter. Bei den Fischsegen wurde es dir aber nicht langweilig.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für die Petris, Jungs. Das gebe ich natürlich an alle zurück, die heute das Glück hatten oder noch haben (hoffentlich ohne Unwetterbegleitung) ans Wasser zu kommen.
Bei mir lief es heute wirklich wie's Brezelbacken! Das tat nach einer sehr arbeitsreichen Woche richtig gut. Ich hatte mit zwei Ruten gefischt, die eine aber sehr schnell ködermäßig auf ein grünes Kunststoffkügelchen aus der MS-Range umgestellt. Auch das hat solo gefischt heute Fisch gebracht. Überwiegend waren es Güstern und Brassen bis 45 cm, die ich fangen konnte. Grundeln waren kein Problem, lediglich als ich kurzzeitig mit Dendros gefischt, kamen zwei der Großmäuler. Die Kunststoffköder haben in Verbindung mit Maden übrigens richtig gut gefangen. Die Teile sind fluofarben und die Kante, an der ich gefischt habe ist rund 5 Meter tief. Ehrlicherweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich ohne die Teile genauso viele Bisse hatte. Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Heute war ich auch in der Versehrtenabteilung unterwegs. Ich hatte zwei Güstern mit wirklich üblen Verletzungen. Keine Erklärung habe ich für die Verletzung an der Schwanzwurzel der einen Güster. Von der anderen Güster dürfte sich irgendwie Räuber ein Stück rausgebissen haben.


----------



## Tobias85

So, Petri erstmal alle Fängern, war ja wieder ganz schön was los hier. 

Wuemme, was die Schwanzwurzel angeht: Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da ein Kormoran versucht hat hinterher zu schnappen. In jedem Fall sehen die Güstern alle beide sehr über zugerichtet aus, da schmerzt einem das Herz.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri an alle Fänger 
Bin wieder vom Rhein zurück. 
Seeehr entspanntes feedern von halb sechs in der früh bis halb elf. 
Sechs verschiedene Fischarten konnten überzeugt werden den Köder zu nehmen. 
Mehr dazu etwas später, ich grill jetzt erstmal


----------



## Kochtopf

@Wuemmehunter Petri! Der Frühstückstisch war ja reich gedeckt, schön dass sich das morgendliche Martyrium gelohnt hat.ich habe so Sternstunden leider noch nicht erlebt. Magst du näheres zur Methodik sagen? Hast du gefeedert?

Ebenso Petri an @daci7, @feederbrassen, @Professor Tinca und @jason 1!
Zu meinem Nachtansitz (der lustigerweise endete als wuemme aufstand) gibt es aus meiner Sicht zu sagen: 00 Schneider , der Plumpsgott wiederum hat noch einen maßigen aber auch mäßigen Aal gefangen. Ich persönlich habe einen Fisch, den ich samt einem Kubikmeter Kraut eingekurbelt habe im Drill verloren, sonst ging wenig. Interessant ist dass alle Biss auf die Rute meines Buddys kamen, an der eine Blutbombette vor dem Tauwurm hing, ich versuchte, nachdem Fischfetzen gar nicht lief, ob Dendrobena nicht eine Alternative wären - wenn die Blutbombette geruchsmäßig lockt wären vielleicht auch stinkende Würmer nicht verkehrt. Das Wasser war noch relativ trübe, auch wenn der Pegel fast normal war





Sehr interessante Stelle, wenn auch schwierig zu keschern (aber möglich trotz allem), es scheint relativ flach und bis auf krautfelder Strukturlos zu sein. Und die Strömung ist wirklich heftig.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri feederbrassen, und Kochtopf: Schade, dass da nichts ging.


----------



## Jason

Petri @feederbrassen. Lass es dir schmecken. Und auch dir ein Petri Heil @Kochtopf. Ihr habt es ja ganz schön lange ausgehalten. Aber ein Aal für so eine lange Zeit ist schon etwas ärgerlich. Aal mäßig bin ich leer ausgegangen. Beim @zokker lief es auch nicht so gut. Wir haben alle nur ein schlechten Tag erwischt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@feederbrassen: Da hat sich ja das frühe Aufstehen auch für Dich gelohnt. Petri.
@Kochtopf: JUPP, gefeedert. Einfache Duchlaufmontage, mit Maden, Würmern, Teig, Mais und dden Schlögelschen Gummis als Köder.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : guten Appetit und Petri heil!

@Kochtopf : Schade, daß bei Dir nix lief. Die Stelle sieht mir etwas strukturlos aus - aber Du wirst schon wissen, wo Du „die Nacht verbringst”.

@Wuemmehunter : die Güstern sehen echt böse aus. Ich hab irgendwo noch nachleuchtenden Gummimais, den werd ich demnächst auch mal probieren.


----------



## geomas

Da es am Fluß nebenan die letzten Male nicht so bombig lief hab ich vorhin mal ein paar andere mögliche Angelstellen in der Nähe begutatchtet.






Hier wäre vermutlich ne lange Rute (Hallo Bolo) hilfreich oder der Angler muß in Watstiefeln ins Wasser.
Mit ner normal langen/kurzen Rute wäre der Winkel zum Drillen und Landen eines möglichen besseren Fisches schwierig.


Ach ja - davon ist der Fluß leider voll:


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Schade, daß bei Dir nix lief. Die Stelle sieht mir etwas strukturlos aus - aber Du wirst schon wissen, wo Du „die Nacht verbringst”.


Wir waren das erste Mal dort, was man nicht sieht, ist, dass unten am Steilufer ein Schilfgürtel steht, inklusive kleiner Einbuchtungen die leider nicht zu beangeln waren. 
Da es scheinbar in der ganzen Region mies lief (mit @jason 1 als Indikator) finde ich es doch bemerkenswert, das mein Kumpel regelmäßig Bisse hatte (und leider nur einen verwerten konnte), insofern werde ich es sicher nochmal probieren


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir allen die zu Pfingsten erfolgreich am Wasser waren, ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Sollte ich vom Unwetter verschont bleiben, werde ich es heute Abend wohl nochmal an der Strömung versuchen!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf Tut mir leid, mein Alter das nichts lief, nur eins kann ich mir nicht verkneifen, ich bitte um Verständnis, es muss raus: Die Flussgötter LIEBEN Döbelkiller


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Tut mir leid, mein Alter das nichts lief, nur eins kann ich mir nicht verkneifen, ich bitte um Verständnis, es muss raus: Die Flussgötter LIEBEN Döbelkiller


Ich habe ihn weder abgeschlagen noch gefangen- der Döbelkiller hat einen Aal gefangen


----------



## Minimax

Da sieht man mal wieder: Götter zielen im allgemeinen ziemlich schlecht. Die blutbombetten Sache oder Rubbydubby für Aal find ich übrigens ziemlich interessant


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder: Götter zielen im allgemeinen ziemlich schlecht. Die blutbombetten Sache oder Rubbydubby für Aal find ich übrigens ziemlich interessant


Gestern war es 2:0 für die Bombette. Glaube, unter normalen Umständen wäre es nicht so deutlich ausgefallen


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder daheim ... viel war's nicht aber immerhin sind vier Schlangen zwischen 50 und 65 hängen geblieben. Aber entspannt war's allemal!


Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## daci7

Einmal Angeln mit 2:0 ist kein Ergebnis mit dem man rechnen kann ...
Da muss entweder dein Ergebniss oder deine Testreihe höher sein!

PS: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei jeder Angelei teilweise vollkommen losgelöste Winzigkeiten entscheiden können. Ein Beispiel aus den letzten Aalnächten: Zwei Ruten mit absolut identischer Montage liegen wenige Meter nebeneinander. Beide mit Pose, die immer wieder hin und her treibt. Die eine Rute fängt 5 Aale - die andere schneidert. Beides waren meine Ruten, also an meinen Stinkepfoten kann es nicht gelegen haben ... Steckste nicht drin


----------



## rhinefisher

Wisst ihr warum "Shot" shot heisst? Weil man früher mit ne Patrone nen Drink bezahlen konnte.. .
Jedenfalls gibt es für "Shots" diese 20ml Plastikbecher.
Die ideale Größe für Futter/Lockstoff Portionen.
Köder pürrieren und mit einer kleinen Schnurschlaufe und etwas Sand (fürs Gewicht..) einfrieren.
Dann bei jedem Wurf 20ml Lockstoff in den Wirbel einhängen...
Das kann man auch fürs Friedfischangeln nutzen, aber der perfekte Zielfisch wäre natürlich der Aal.
Und wo wir gerade beim Aal sind.... der Tauwurm ist der mit großem Abstand beste Köder für Aal - lasst euch da nix Anderes erzählen.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Einmal Angeln mit 2:0 ist kein Ergebnis mit dem man rechnen kann ...
> Da muss entweder dein Ergebniss oder deine Testreihe höher sein!
> 
> PS: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei jeder Angelei teilweise vollkommen losgelöste Winzigkeiten entscheiden können. Ein Beispiel aus den letzten Aalnächten: Zwei Ruten mit absolut identischer Montage liegen wenige Meter nebeneinander. Beide mit Pose, die immer wieder hin und her treibt. Die eine Rute fängt 5 Aale - die andere schneidert. Beides waren meine Ruten, also an meinen Stinkepfoten kann es nicht gelegen haben ... Steckste nicht drin


Wenn er alle bisse verwertet hätte wären es wohl 10:2 geworden  aber stimmt schon manchmal ist es kaum nachvollziehbar warum aale was tun


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wisst ihr warum "Shot" shot heisst? Weil man früher mit ne Patrone nen Drink bezahlen konnte.. .
> Jedenfalls gibt es für "Shots" diese 20ml Plastikbecher.
> Die ideale Größe für Futter/Lockstoff Portionen.
> Köder pürrieren und mit einer kleinen Schnurschlaufe und etwas Sand (fürs Gewicht..) einfrieren.
> Dann bei jedem Wurf 20ml Lockstoff in den Wirbel einhängen...
> Das kann man auch fürs Friedfischangeln nutzen, aber der perfekte Zielfisch wäre natürlich der Aal.
> Und wo wir gerade beim Aal sind.... der Tauwurm ist der mit großem Abstand beste Köder für Aal - lasst euch da nix Anderes erzählen.. .


Wie ich es liebe wenn so pauschale Aussagen mit Verve rausgeschmettert werden 

Der beste Köder ist der der fängt


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja - ich habe viele Tausend Aale gefangen, noch mehr haben meine Begleiter gefangen und ich hatte einige Dutzend Aale für viele Jahre in großen Aquarien.
Wurm schlägt von der Quantität her ALLE anderen Köder ganz locker 10 zu 1 .
Von daher....

PS: Mit Wurm meine ich speziell Tauwurm..


----------



## Kochtopf

Sorry @rhinefisher aber spätestens seit 'viele tausend' wittere ich römische Kohorten in der Nähe


----------



## rhinefisher

Ist halt die Gnade der frühen Geburt.
Ist wirklich nix Anderes.
Natürlich bin ich auch ein ganz furchtbar toller Angler...
Aber damit hat das nicht das Geringste zu tun.
Aale sind halt dem Döbel diametral entgegengesetzt, was vermutete Intelligenz und Schwierigkeiten beim Fang anbelangt.
Kurz gesagt; Aale werden in ihrer Schlichtheit nur noch von Stören übertroffen.. .


----------



## feederbrassen

Soderle ,da bin ich mit meinen Hintern heute Früh um 3 Uhr 30 doch aus dem Bett gekommen.
Ist ja so gar nicht meine Zeit.
Auf dem weg zum Angelplatz fuhren die Kähne noch mit voller Festbeleuchtung ,bis dann endlich um Halb sechs  endlich auch der erste Korb an der Strömungskante
landete.
Bei Null Wind ,der Rhein glich eher einem See , dauerte es dann Zehn Minuten bis der erste schöne  Biss kam den ich dann auch prompt versemmelt hab.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Es folgten danach erst einmal 5 Grundeln so das ich den Platz auch gleich wechselte.
Alles lief heute viel ruhiger ab als gewohnt .
Auch das Beiß verhalten  der Fische war anders als sonst.
Es kamen ein paar Güstern ,Nasen und einige Hybriden.
Färbung der Flossen eher Rotauge und der Rest in Richtung Güster oder Brassen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





immer wieder gab es längere Pausen zwischen den Bissen ,man konnte keinen Schwarm am Platz halten.
Ab und an gingen Barsche ans Band .
Und dann war immer erst mal Pause .
Ich denke das auch da die Fische jetzt voll im Laichgeschäft sind.
Es gab mehrere Alande die nicht groß aber dennoch sehr gut im Futter standen und für Abwechslung sorgten.
Rotaugen und Brassen waren überhaupt nicht dabei heute.
Letztere machen sich eh rar an dem Platz.
Das war sonst anders.
#
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eine Zufalls Ukelei gabs diesmal auch .Die waren ab und an mal keine zwei Meter vor mir eifrig zu Gange .
Von denen habe ich lange nichts mehr gesehen.
Früher gab es die mal in rauen  Mengen, deshalb hab ich mich über den kleinen Fisch gefreut.




Gegen halb elf ging dann auch das Futter zur neige und ich fing an meine sieben Sachen zusammen zu packen ,um mich dann heimwärts zu begeben.
Alles in allem ein sehr entspannter Morgen  am Wasser  mit einiger  Abwechslung.
Bin mal gespannt was mich da noch alles erwartet wenn bei den Fischen endlich das Laichgeschäft abgeschlossen ist.

Danke @geomas  und @jason 1  ich habe es mir schmecken lassen.
Frische Luft macht hungrig .

@Wuemmehunter  ,ja hat sich gelohnt . Früh morgens ist alles noch so schön ruhig ,auch wenn ich mich dafür aus dem Bett quälen muss.
Der früher Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Soderle ,da bin ich mit meinen Hintern heute Früh um 3 Uhr 30 doch aus dem Bett gekommen.
> Ist ja so gar nicht meine Zeit.
> Auf dem weg zum Angelplatz fuhren die Kähne noch mit voller Festbeleuchtung ,bis dann endlich um Halb sechs  endlich auch der erste Korb an der Strömungskante
> landete.
> Bei Null Wind ,der Rhein glich eher einem See , dauerte es dann Zehn Minuten bis der erste schöne  Biss kam den ich dann auch prompt versemmelt hab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325667
> 
> Es folgten danach erst einmal 5 Grundeln so das ich den Platz auch gleich wechselte.
> Alles lief heute viel ruhiger ab als gewohnt .
> Auch das Beiß verhalten  der Fische war anders als sonst.
> Es kamen ein paar Güstern ,Nasen und einige Hybriden.
> Färbung der Flossen eher Rotauge und der Rest in Richtung Güster oder Brassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325668
> 
> immer wieder gab es längere Pausen zwischen den Bissen ,man konnte keinen Schwarm am Platz halten.
> Ab und an gingen Barsche ans Band .
> Und dann war immer erst mal Pause .
> Ich denke das auch da die Fische jetzt voll im Laichgeschäft sind.
> Es gab mehrere Alande die nicht groß aber dennoch sehr gut im Futter standen und für Abwechslung sorgten.
> Rotaugen und Brassen waren überhaupt nicht dabei heute.
> Letztere machen sich eh rar an dem Platz.
> Das war sonst anders.
> #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325669
> 
> 
> Eine Zufalls Ukelei gabs diesmal auch .Die waren ab und an mal keine zwei Meter vor mir eifrig zu Gange .
> Von denen habe ich lange nichts mehr gesehen.
> Früher gab es die mal in rauen  Mengen, deshalb hab ich mich über den kleinen Fisch gefreut.
> Anhang anzeigen 325671
> 
> Gegen halb elf ging dann auch das Futter zur neige und ich fing an meine sieben Sachen zusammen zu packen ,um mich dann heimwärts zu begeben.
> Alles in allem ein sehr entspannter Morgen  am Wasser  mit einiger  Abwechslung.
> Bin mal gespannt was mich da noch alles erwartet wenn bei den Fischen endlich das Laichgeschäft abgeschlossen ist.


Petri ,schöne Fotos.


----------



## geomas

So, ich werd noch mal los-stiefeln zu der oben abgebildeten Stelle. Mit der alten DAM „WincklePicker”, Liquidized Bread und ansonsten leichtem Gepäck.
Hoffentlich sind keine marodierenden Kids am Platz.


----------



## Kochtopf

Marodier die Blagen zurück nach Hause!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich werd noch mal los-stiefeln zu der oben abgebildeten Stelle. Mit der alten DAM „WincklePicker”, Liquidized Bread und ansonsten leichtem Gepäck.
> Hoffentlich sind keine marodierenden Kids am Platz.


Viel Glück Georg. Wie ich immer wieder feststellen muss, angelst du gerne mit älteren Geschirr. Finde ich echt gut.   Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Viel Erfolg @geomas 
Ich wollte auch noch mal mit der Spinnrute los. 
Jetzt ist gerade Gewitter. 
Also wohl doch nicht mehr raus


----------



## phirania

Auch wieder vom Kanal zurück.
Leider nur ein paar Grundeln sonst nichts
Die Sonne und die Hitze haben mich geschafft.


----------



## phirania

Und Petri an Alle Fänger.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Auch wieder vom Kanal zurück.
> Leider nur ein paar Grundeln sonst nichts
> Die Sonne und die Hitze haben mich geschafft.



Wenn ich mit meinem Gerödel am Rhein durch die Pampa marschiere ,kurz vor einsetzen der Schnappatmung, bin ich danach auch erst mal ko.


----------



## ulli1958m

@geomas kannst du mir sagen ob von der Seebrücke in Kühlungsborn geangelt wird? 
Wollte mir das Meerersangeln gern mal anschauen


----------



## geomas

Die „Angelstelle” war tatsächlich von Kids okkupiert. Fette Beats und kreischende Mädchen, nun ja, ich war ja auch mal jung...

Hab mich dann vis-a-vis der Stelle niedergelassen und mit Breadpunch und Mais, Liquidized Bread im Swimfeeder oder mit Bomb geangelt. 
Gab zwei Güstern und 8 oder 9 Plötz, alle nicht größer als knapp 25cm. War trotzdem kurzweilig, das Wetter nicht zu stickig.
Ich werd da sicher mit der Stippe noch mal hin, gibt einige mögliche „Kauli-Spots”.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri @geomas ,ist doch ok für mal eben auf die schnelle


----------



## geomas

ulli1958m schrieb:


> @geomas kannst du mir sagen ob von der Seebrücke in Kühlungsborn geangelt wird?
> Wollte mir das Meerersangeln gern mal anschauen



Pff, leider kann ich Dir keine belastbare Antwort geben. Ich weiß es nicht, hab seit vielen Jahren nur vom Boot aus in der Ostsee geangelt.

https://www.kuehlungsborn.de/kuehlungsborn/sport-aktiv/angeln.html
^^   evtl. da mal anrufen oder bei „Schote's Angelturm” im benachbarten Wittenbeck.


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Petri @geomas ,ist doch ok für mal eben auf die schnelle



Petri dank, die kurzen Abend-Sessions sind auch mehr „Entspannungsangeln” für mich. 
10 Minuten zu Fuß, dann bin ich am Wasser und kann die Seele baumeln lassen oder mich über die aktuellen Trends der Jugendkultur informieren...


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Viel Glück Georg. Wie ich immer wieder feststellen muss, angelst du gerne mit älteren Geschirr. Finde ich echt gut.   Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke! Ja, älteres Gerät nutze ich gerne, je nach Lust und Laune. 
Wobei modernes „Tackle” auch seine Reize hat.
Die alte DAM Magic Carbon „WincklePicker” ist keinesfalls schlecht, aber man merkt beim Nachschwingen des Blanks dann doch das Alter.
15g Swimfeeder kann man an der 5g-Feedertip noch ziemlich energisch werfen. Die ganz weichen Spitzen hab ich immer noch nicht probiert.


----------



## ulli1958m

@geomas Danke ...Seebrücke Rerik wird geangelt hat mir ein Kollege gesagt....dann fahr ich halt mal dorthin.
Frage deshalb weil ich nächste Woche oben bin....allerdings ohne Angelsachen....muss auch mal ein paar Tage Urlaub mit Frau ohne Angeln verbringen  
Aber gucken darf ich *grins*


----------



## geomas

ulli1958m schrieb:


> @geomas Danke ...Seebrücke Rerik wird geangelt hat mir ein Kollege gesagt....dann fahr ich halt mal dorthin.
> Frage deshalb weil ich nächste Woche oben bin....allerdings ohne Angelsachen....muss auch mal ein paar Tage Urlaub mit Frau ohne Angeln verbringen
> Aber gucken darf ich *grins*



Viel Spaß beim Gucken! 
Für einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang empfiehlt sich übrigens die wunderschöne „Kühlung” zwischen Kühlungsborn und Kröpelin. 
Oder der deutlich kleinere „Gespensterwald” im Ostseebad Nienhagen.


----------



## ulli1958m

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Gucken!
> Für einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang empfiehlt sich übrigens die wunderschöne „Kühlung” zwischen Kühlungsborn und Kröpelin.
> Oder der deutlich kleinere „Gespensterwald” im Ostseebad Nienhagen.


Mal schauen welche Aktivitäten wir so im hohen Alter noch auf uns nehmen können....haben ein FW in Küh.-West nähe Strand und werden sicherlich mehr Schritte machen wie zuhause 
Rostock und Warnemünde stehen auch auf dem Programm. (mit dem Auto )

Aber ich will den Ükel hier nicht blockieren....falls ich noch Bedarf habe würde ich dich gerne über Pn anschreiben wenn es für Dich ok ist?


----------



## Welpi

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Rostock und Warnemünde stehen auch auf dem Programm.



Das haben wir für Donnerstag eingeplant...

Da freu ich mich schon drauf, ich war noch nie an der Ostsee....


----------



## geomas

@ulli1958m und @Welpi : ich wünsch Euch gutes Wetter und ne erholsame Zeit in meiner schönen Heimat. Falls Ihr Fragen habt: nur zu!


PS: Warnemünde bei „Strand-Wetter” kann anstrengend sein (überlaufen und zugeparkt).


----------



## Jason

Petri @geomas Hast mal wieder eine schöne Strecke hingelegt. Das war für dich bestimmt Entspannungs Angeln.
Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht. Es macht echt Spaß mit den älteren Sachen zu fischen
Und mit den aktuellen Tackel angeln zu gehen ist natürlich auch ein Highlight. Man merkt klar die Unterschiede.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Jason!

Entspannungs-Angeln wars es nicht ganz - hab heute erstmalig in meinem Leben mit Ohrenstöpseln geangelt.
Die Kids gegenüber hatten irgendein teuflisches Musik-Abspiel-Gerät am Start. Unfaßbar fette Bässe, sehr laut.
Also ne normale Bluetooth-Booom-Box fürs Handy kann das nicht gewesen sein (so ein Teil gabs hinter mir bei einer anderen Gruppe Kids für den Akustik-Vergleich).
Aber so ist das eben mit dem Angeln im urbanen Raum. Ich hätte ja auch ins Auto steigen und irgendwohin aufs Land fahren können.



Nachtrag: werd mir bessere Ohrenstöpsel besorgen. Die Billig-Teile heute waren besser als nix, hab in der Vergangenheit aber bessere gehabt.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Hol Dir die hier:

https://www.sonicshop.de/gehoerschutz/ohropax-color-schaumstoffohrstoepsel.html

Da ist der Gehörladen richtig dicht (35 dB Dämpfung). Sinnvoll unterhalten is dann aber nich mehr, da heißt's symbolisieren.


----------



## geomas

^danke für den Tipp! Werd ich testen.

Hatte bisher gute Erfahrungen (Konzerte, Sporthallen mit „Handball-Trommlern”) mit Ohropax Soft gemacht. 
Da sind die von Dir empfohlenen noch mal ne Stufe drüber in der Dämpfung.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, bei der fetten Lärmbeschallung ist das doch aber schon ne ordentliche Strecke, die du da rausgeholt hast.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, hatte am Fluß nebenan leider schon ne Weile keinen größeren Plötz mehr.
Auch auf Aland und Brassen kann ich mich nicht mehr verlassen.
Sorry, zu viel fragwürdigen Deutschrap gehört today.
Also Fisch ist da, unter optimalen Bedingungen sollte man richtig große Strecken hinlegen können.


Ach ja, also das Pietschen mit ner kleinen Arlesey-Bomb macht echt Spaß. So diskret beim Eintauchen ins Wasser, was ganz anderes als selbst ein kleiner Futterkorb.
Hab übrigens an der Swingtip zuletzt öfters mit nem stabförmigen Dropshot-Blei (5,2g) am festen Paternoster (aufgeschnittene Schlaufe) geangelt und bin davon ziemlich angetan. Läßt sich deutlich besser (präziser+weiter) werfen als mehrere Schrrotbleie von zusammen gleichem Gewicht. Hab trotz etlicher Hänger im Kraut noch keins der Dropshot-Bleie verloren. Muß dies bei Gelegenheit auch am Link Leger probieren.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Die Kids gegenüber hatten irgendein teuflisches Musik-Abspiel-Gerät am Start. Unfaßbar fette Bässe, sehr laut.
> Also ne normale Bluetooth-Booom-Box fürs Handy kann das nicht gewesen sein (so ein Teil gabs hinter mir bei einer anderen Gruppe Kids für den Akustik-Vergleich).



Ja solche Kulturen hab ich am / um meinem See auch ab und an .
Und leider sind die nicht nur laut sondern auch recht Agressiv.....
Aber wir lassen uns unser schönstes Hobby doch nicht vermiesen.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Petri dank, die kurzen Abend-Sessions sind auch mehr „Entspannungsangeln” für mich.
> 10 Minuten zu Fuß, dann bin ich am Wasser und kann die Seele baumeln lassen oder


Ganz ehrlich, das finde ich beneidenswert ohne das oder


----------



## Minimax

Moin,
Und zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger, und jene die leer ausgingen , werden bestimmt bald Durch reichliche Beute entschädigt werden, mal so mal so.
Ja, das leidige Lärmproblem mit den Mitmenschen, es ist auf zweierlei Weise ärgerlich- 1. Verscheucht der Lärm und das Platschen (Sommerzeit ist Badezeit) die Fische, und 2. Und wichtiger: Es geht auch dem Ruhesuchenden Angler gehörig auf die Nerven. Wenn man sich erstmal darauf eingeschossen hat, kann mans auch nicht ignorieren. Aber ist wie mit dem Wetter, man kanns nicht ändern- keine Frage das Die Bitte um Ruhe in den meisten Fällen mehr Ärger produziert als verhindert: Rücksichtsvolle Menschen muss man nicht ermahnen, und der anderen Sorte ist egal oder sogar ein Genuss dann richtig loszulegen.
Eine ganz andere Angelegenheit ist die eigene Geräuschproduktion. Ich bin als Kurzdistanzangler ja ein fester Anhänger verstohlenen Verhaltens am Wasser. Das Erschütterungen nicht so gut sind dürfte unstrittig sein. Ständiges hin und herlaufen zwischen Hocker Ruten und Gerätekasten zb. Oder das Beliebte Einkloppen der Banksticks mit nem Vorschlaghammer. Oder das aufplumpsen lassen der schweren Gepäckstücke bei Ankunft. Oder Das rumkramen und Bleireinschmeißen in der auf dem Boden abgestellten Hartplastiktacklebox "Resonanzkörper2000"
Ich glaube aber auch, das beständiges lautes Reden, Schneuzen, Verdauen etc. Auswirkungen haben kann, unabhängig davon ob 10m weiter ne ICE Trasse ist oder nicht. Und bestimmte Umstände können das begünstigen.
Gestern war ich z.B. an einem kleinen Baumumkränzten Teich. In regelmässigen Abständen hatte der lokale Verein in der lebenden Palisade sehr schöne, höhlenartige Angelstellen angelegt. Die haben wie aufs Wasser gerichtete Schalltrichter gewirkt. Genau gegenüber von mir, wohl 30, 40 Schritt entfernt, sass Paps mit Hund und Sohnemann. Die haben keinen besonderen Lärm gemacht, aber selbst auf diese Distanz habe ich förmlich jedes Wort, jedes Rascheln und klappern ins groteske verstärkt über das Wasser auf mich zurollen sehen, fast konnte man Halbkreisförmige Wellen sehen, wenn Bello mal laut gab. Ich wette, von ihrer Position könnten sie diesen Effekt überhaupt  nicht wahrnehmen. Wohlgemerkt, mich hat's nicht gestört, aber so weit ich sehen konnte, haben die Jungs leider nichts gefangen, bestimmt hatten sie aber einen schönen VaterSohnTag. An den Fischen hat's nicht gelegen, die bissen nämlich. Ich bin überzeugt, das ihre Geräusche, und vor allem die Verstärkung durch die besondere akustische Situation zum Schmeidern6 beigetragen haben.  TLDR: Man achte genau auf seine Geräuschentwicklung, auch wenn man sich selbst Gar nicht so laut vorkommt, oder es zunächst unnötig erscheint. Im gegensatz zum Mitmenschenlärm können wir Die nämlich beeinflussen. Was meint Ihr?
Hg
Minimax

Edit: Puh, Wall of Text, sorry dafür


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr gut @Minimax !

So sehe ich das auch.
Ich versuche am Wasser immer so leise zu sein dass ich mich selbst nicht höre.
Klingt komisch  - is aber so.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

An meinem Hausflüsschen ist absolute Ruhe Pflicht! Ich fische gerne an abgelegenen Stellen, wo sich jegliche Art von Lärm verbietet. Da gewöhnt man sich als Angler sehr schnell an eine ruhige Gangart, auch wenn man an weniger geräuschempfindlichen Gewässern unterwegs ist.


----------



## geomas

Ich vermute, daß die Fischis zwischen bekannten und unbekannten Lärm-/Erschütterungsquellen unterscheiden können und dementsprechend reagieren.

Natürlich versuche ich, Lärm und Erschütterungen zu vermeiden. Hab dennoch im Hinterkopf, daß früher Barschangler auf den großen Mecklenburger Seen wohl (vom Boot aus) die Ruten aufs Wasser geschlagen haben, um die neugiereigen Stachelritter anzulocken (stand so glaub ich in einem alten DDR-Angelbuch - der Prof. hat es sicher auf dem Nachttisch...).


----------



## geomas

Und noch ganz kurz zu den lärmenden Kids - ich nehms ihnen nicht übel. 
Ist ja auch deren Natur. Ich „chille” mit der Angel, die erholen sich mit Alcopops und Battlerap.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich versuche auch immer so leise wie möglich zu sein. Auch wenn die Fische an mancher Stelle Lärm zwar gewohnt sein mögen - wie sie auf den von Mini so schön beschriebenen Angellärm reagieren weiß man nicht, also kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Ich vermute, daß die Fischis zwischen bekannten und unbekannten Lärm-/Erschütterungsquellen unterscheiden können und dementsprechend reagieren.



Das vermute ich auch. Ich saß Mal an einem üblicherweise sehr stillen Abschnitt. An diesem Abend wurde in der Nähe so.mächtig gefeiert, dass das Wummern der Bässe; m Boden zu spüren war. Es gab nicht einen Biss!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich selber denke "kommt drauf an" , reden halte ich für unkritisch, trampeln und poltern wiederum halte ich für scheuchend. Das habe ich bei meinem Hochwasserdöbel gut gesehen - die Kollegin und ich haben uns auf 10-20m Entfernung verbal verständigt wenn es sein musste, ansonsten guckte nur die Rutenspitze hervor und ich kauerte im hohen Gras. Beim Aalangeln schon erlebt: einen unachtsamen Schritt gegangen und "aufgestampft" - und sofort hört die Glocke auf zu bimmeln. Wenn es kein völlig abgelegenes Gewässer wo nie eine Menschenseele vorbei kommt ist dann glaube ich, das verstohlenheit und Achtsamkeit bei Bewegungen fangentscheident sein können. Außer an den Tagen wenn dir die Döbel ü40 im Sonnenschein auf die grobe aalmontage knallen, dann ist alles egal


----------



## Minimax

Den Hinweis mit dem bekannten und unbekannten Lärm halte ich für wichtig.
Und natürlich: Man kanns ja auch nicht immer vermeiden. Jedesmal, wenn ich meinen Angelkumpel wegen seiner Lautstärke angebrummelt/-gezischt habe (wobei, wenn er versucht leise zu sein, wird alles nur noch schlimmer, irgendwie goldig), bin ich 5 Minuten später die Böschung runtergepurzelt, übers Schlagzeug gestolpert (wo kam das überhaupt her?) oder habe beim Hängerlösen ein Gebüsch ins Wasser gezogen und ähnliche Stunts mehr.


----------



## juergent60

Wenn ich mich kurz einklinken darf.....ich denke, die Bodenbeschaffenheit des Ufers spielt auch eine nicht unwichtige Rolle. 
Die Wiesen rund um meine Lieblingsseen im Hinterland des Bodensees bestehen aus trockengelegtem Moor. Spaziergänger und Jogger sind schon von weitem zu spüren, es ist ein unglaublich federndes Laufgefühl. Diese "Vibrationen" setzen sich mit Sicherheit auch im Wasser fort.


----------



## MS aus G

Petri noch den "Losgezogenen"!!!

Von meiner Seite gibt es leider nichts zu berichten, da ich aufgrund des hohen Gästeaufkommens leider nicht ans Wasser gekommen bin!!! Schade, hatte mich schon gefreut, aber leider nicht zu ändern!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : schade, hoffentlich kannst Du die Angelei nachholen (also, naja, bitte versteh mich nicht falsch: Gäste wünsche ich Dir schon, aber eben nicht zu viele und schön geordnet)...


----------



## geomas

Heute kam das Futter-Sieb von Preston („Monster Eva Method Bowl Set”) und die Qualität des Siebs an sich ist eher „naja”. 
Es hat tatsächlich einige mögliche Verletzungs-Fallen in Form von Drahtenden am Siebrand. 
Genau davor hattest Du, @Tricast , ja gewarnt. Danke. Und ich Trottel hab „blind” im Versandhandel gekauft.
Also auch bei den „teuren Namen” ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.

Ich werd das (an sich praktische) Set aber behalten, muß nur eben direkt am Siebrand etwas aufpassen auf meine Flossen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Moin,
> Und zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger, und jene die leer ausgingen , werden bestimmt bald Durch reichliche Beute entschädigt werden, mal so mal so.
> Ja, das leidige Lärmproblem mit den Mitmenschen, es ist auf zweierlei Weise ärgerlich- 1. Verscheucht der Lärm und das Platschen (Sommerzeit ist Badezeit) die Fische, und 2. Und wichtiger: Es geht auch dem Ruhesuchenden Angler gehörig auf die Nerven. Wenn man sich erstmal darauf eingeschossen hat, kann mans auch nicht ignorieren. Aber ist wie mit dem Wetter, man kanns nicht ändern- keine Frage das Die Bitte um Ruhe in den meisten Fällen mehr Ärger produziert als verhindert: Rücksichtsvolle Menschen muss man nicht ermahnen, und der anderen Sorte ist egal oder sogar ein Genuss dann richtig loszulegen.
> Eine ganz andere Angelegenheit ist die eigene Geräuschproduktion. Ich bin als Kurzdistanzangler ja ein fester Anhänger verstohlenen Verhaltens am Wasser. Das Erschütterungen nicht so gut sind dürfte unstrittig sein. Ständiges hin und herlaufen zwischen Hocker Ruten und Gerätekasten zb. Oder das Beliebte Einkloppen der Banksticks mit nem Vorschlaghammer. Oder das aufplumpsen lassen der schweren Gepäckstücke bei Ankunft. Oder Das rumkramen und Bleireinschmeißen in der auf dem Boden abgestellten Hartplastiktacklebox "Resonanzkörper2000"
> Ich glaube aber auch, das beständiges lautes Reden, Schneuzen, Verdauen etc. Auswirkungen haben kann, unabhängig davon ob 10m weiter ne ICE Trasse ist oder nicht. Und bestimmte Umstände können das begünstigen.
> Gestern war ich z.B. an einem kleinen Baumumkränzten Teich. In regelmässigen Abständen hatte der lokale Verein in der lebenden Palisade sehr schöne, höhlenartige Angelstellen angelegt. Die haben wie aufs Wasser gerichtete Schalltrichter gewirkt. Genau gegenüber von mir, wohl 30, 40 Schritt entfernt, sass Paps mit Hund und Sohnemann. Die haben keinen besonderen Lärm gemacht, aber selbst auf diese Distanz habe ich förmlich jedes Wort, jedes Rascheln und klappern ins groteske verstärkt über das Wasser auf mich zurollen sehen, fast konnte man Halbkreisförmige Wellen sehen, wenn Bello mal laut gab. Ich wette, von ihrer Position könnten sie diesen Effekt überhaupt  nicht wahrnehmen. Wohlgemerkt, mich hat's nicht gestört, aber so weit ich sehen konnte, haben die Jungs leider nichts gefangen, bestimmt hatten sie aber einen schönen VaterSohnTag. An den Fischen hat's nicht gelegen, die bissen nämlich. Ich bin überzeugt, das ihre Geräusche, und vor allem die Verstärkung durch die besondere akustische Situation zum Schmeidern6 beigetragen haben.  TLDR: Man achte genau auf seine Geräuschentwicklung, auch wenn man sich selbst Gar nicht so laut vorkommt, oder es zunächst unnötig erscheint. Im gegensatz zum Mitmenschenlärm können wir Die nämlich beeinflussen. Was meint Ihr?
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Puh, Wall of Text, sorry dafür



Also ich meine, dass das richtige Verhalten am Wasser der meist unterschätzte Faktor an der ganzen Angelei ist.
Alle machen sich die tollsten Gedanken über Tackle und Taktik, nur um dann am Gewässer mit einer unbedachten Handlung alles zu nichte zu machen.. .
Wer sagte hier doch gleich noch "so, daß man sich selbst nicht hört.."?
Das bringt es schön auf den Punkt.


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Soderle ,da bin ich mit meinen Hintern heute Früh um 3 Uhr 30 doch aus dem Bett gekommen.
> Ist ja so gar nicht meine Zeit.
> Auf dem weg zum Angelplatz fuhren die Kähne noch mit voller Festbeleuchtung ,bis dann endlich um Halb sechs  endlich auch der erste Korb an der Strömungskante
> landete.
> Bei Null Wind ,der Rhein glich eher einem See , dauerte es dann Zehn Minuten bis der erste schöne  Biss kam den ich dann auch prompt versemmelt hab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325667
> 
> Es folgten danach erst einmal 5 Grundeln so das ich den Platz auch gleich wechselte.
> Alles lief heute viel ruhiger ab als gewohnt .
> Auch das Beiß verhalten  der Fische war anders als sonst.
> Es kamen ein paar Güstern ,Nasen und einige Hybriden.
> Färbung der Flossen eher Rotauge und der Rest in Richtung Güster oder Brassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325668
> 
> immer wieder gab es längere Pausen zwischen den Bissen ,man konnte keinen Schwarm am Platz halten.
> Ab und an gingen Barsche ans Band .
> Und dann war immer erst mal Pause .
> Ich denke das auch da die Fische jetzt voll im Laichgeschäft sind.
> Es gab mehrere Alande die nicht groß aber dennoch sehr gut im Futter standen und für Abwechslung sorgten.
> Rotaugen und Brassen waren überhaupt nicht dabei heute.
> Letztere machen sich eh rar an dem Platz.
> Das war sonst anders.
> #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325669
> 
> 
> Eine Zufalls Ukelei gabs diesmal auch .Die waren ab und an mal keine zwei Meter vor mir eifrig zu Gange .
> Von denen habe ich lange nichts mehr gesehen.
> Früher gab es die mal in rauen  Mengen, deshalb hab ich mich über den kleinen Fisch gefreut.
> Anhang anzeigen 325671
> 
> Gegen halb elf ging dann auch das Futter zur neige und ich fing an meine sieben Sachen zusammen zu packen ,um mich dann heimwärts zu begeben.
> Alles in allem ein sehr entspannter Morgen  am Wasser  mit einiger  Abwechslung.
> Bin mal gespannt was mich da noch alles erwartet wenn bei den Fischen endlich das Laichgeschäft abgeschlossen ist.
> 
> Danke @geomas  und @jason 1  ich habe es mir schmecken lassen.
> Frische Luft macht hungrig .
> 
> @Wuemmehunter  ,ja hat sich gelohnt . Früh morgens ist alles noch so schön ruhig ,auch wenn ich mich dafür aus dem Bett quälen muss.
> Der früher Vogel fängt den Wurm



Du hast nicht nur ein sicheres Händchen bei der Platzwahl - auch die Rute habe ich in dieser Buhne oft gefischt....
Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Tag..


----------



## Mikesch

Allen die vergangenes Wochenende ans Wasser gekommen sind, mit oder ohne Fang, ein herzliches Petri.


geomas schrieb:


> Ich vermute, daß die Fischis zwischen bekannten und unbekannten Lärm-/Erschütterungsquellen unterscheiden können und dementsprechend reagieren. ....


Dem stimme ich vorbehaltlos zu. Fische des Öfteren an einem Dampferanlegesteg auf gestreifte Punkerdöbel. Im Sommer ist es für die Jugend des Dorfes natürlich Pflicht von den Pollern aus in den See zu springen. Meist wird man sogar gefragt ob es stört. Meine Antwort: "Nein, die Fische sind es ja gewohnt."  Meist lassen sich Fische an solchen Orten von den täglich ablaufenden Aktionen nicht stören, oft fängt man direkt im Schraubenwasser eines ablegenden Dampfers.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hast nicht nur ein sicheres Händchen bei der Platzwahl - auch die Rute habe ich in dieser Buhne oft gefischt....
> Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Tag..


Danke für die Blumen 
Die gleiche Rute? 
DAM Sumo Heavyfeeder, signiert von 
Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus himself in 4,50m?
Krass


----------



## rhinefisher

Ok - ohne Signatur...


----------



## Minimax

Ach, macht doch nix, auf so ner filigranen heavy Feeder ist doch jede Menge Platz für alle möglichen Signaturen, sogar ganze Gedichte


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, macht doch nix, auf so ner filigranen heavy Feeder ist doch jede Menge Platz für alle möglichen Signaturen, sogar ganze Gedichte



Lach Du nur; am Niederrhein sind Feeder unter 150gr nur Notbehelf..


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lach Du nur; am Niederrhein sind Feeder unter 150gr nur Notbehelf..



Ähh, ich hätte da 6 15g-Körbe und 2 30g-Körbe, könnte ich die zusammenbinden???


----------



## rhinefisher

15gr ... wie niedlich... ein Grobian bekommt die ja nichtmal im See zum liegen....
Aber ernsthaft: Du willst ja nicht bloß im "Strömungsberuhigten Bereich" fischen, sondern vielleicht ja auch mal ne Barbe fangen.
90gr Rattenfallen mit Krallen machen da schon Sinn.. .
Gegen Ironie bin ich im Übrigen ziehmlich immun..


----------



## Minimax

Es gibt Feeder über 100g? Wahrhaftig, die grossen Ströme müssen ein ganz besonderes Feld zum ackern sein, und die dulden keine Sandkastenharken. Ich fürchte Sie, und zolle jedem Respekt der sie befischt.


----------



## Kochtopf

So verschieden sind die Angelwelten! Jede Region hat ihre Eigenheiten


----------



## geomas

Immerhin hat man beim Angeln in den großen Strömen die Chance auf dicke Fische. Da kann ich den Aufwand nachvollziehen.

Aber wenn ich mir so die Brandungsangler ansehe - die fangen (hier) ja typischerweise viel kleinere Fische als die Bootsangler.
Ist seltsam, wenn die mit schwerem Gerät Brandungsbleie bis zum Horizont rauspeitschen und dann 26cm-Flundern landen.


----------



## phirania

Still ruht der See...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin hat man beim Angeln in den großen Strömen die Chance auf dicke Fische. Da kann ich den Aufwand nachvollziehen.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mir so die Brandungsangler ansehe - die fangen (hier) ja typischerweise viel kleinere Fische als die Bootsangler.
> Ist seltsam, wenn die mit schwerem Gerät Brandungsbleie bis zum Horizont rauspeitschen und dann 26cm-Flundern landen.



Sieht aber weniger sonderbar aus, als wenn fingerlange Ükels an der Pole zappeln.. 
Der "Aufwand" ist doch kaum größer als am Teich - ob ich jetzt 6 10-20gr Körbchen in der Tasche habe, oder 12 80gr Käfige, macht den Kohl nicht fett.
Beim füttern sieht das dann schon ganz anders aus, weil man halt große Mengen wirtschaften muß.
Bei mir halten sich dummerweise nur die dicken Fische ganz vornehm zurück..
Was auch etwas anders ist als an idyllischeren Feuchtgebieten, sind halt die enormen Entfernungen; fische ich in der Gracht auf 10m, muß mein Picker am Rhein auf 50m funktionieren - was darüber hinaus geht nenne ich dann feedern.
Das bezieht sich aber nur auf die Entfernung und nicht aufs Wurfgewicht...
Wenn ich mal so überlege, habe ich so einige Picker, aber "echte" Süßwasserpicker tatsächlich nur 2 und davon geht eine noch bis 80gr...
Meine Lieblingspicker sind ganz eindeutig solche, auf denen irgendwas von "Sepia" oder "Squid" steht; super robust (mittlere Conger gehen..), extrem sensibel, spott billig, leicht und große Ringe. Gibt es aber nur bis 240cm...
Macht wirklich Spaß und verkraftet auch mal schwere Körbe und harte Strömung.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ok - ohne Signatur...


Es gab vor ein paar Jahren, DAM war längst in anderer Hand, eine Neuauflage der Sumo Serie. 
Meine müsste jetzt so um die 
23 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.


----------



## geomas

Ich hab ja mal ne Weile öfters vom Boot aus geangelt und ehrlich gesagt vermisse ich die knalligen Dorsch-Bisse auf Gummi ein wenig.

Ansonsten find ich fein schon super - an der älteren Winkel-Picker von Heinz zum Beispiel macht ne 25cm-Güster schon ziemlich Rabatz. 
Und ein Satz-Karpfen von 40cm kann mich ne Weile beschäftigen, wenn er an der weichsten Abu Legerlite beißt.

So, hab eben mal nach meinen Stippruten gesehen. Die werden demnächst mal am Fluß nebenan zum Einsatz kommen.
Aus praktischen Gründen nur die Tele-Stippen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt Feeder über 100g? Wahrhaftig, die grossen Ströme müssen ein ganz besonderes Feld zum ackern sein, und die dulden keine Sandkastenharken. Ich fürchte Sie, und zolle jedem Respekt der sie befischt.


Hundert Gramm ist da ja noch
gemütlich 
Nach fünf Stunden mit einer Taktung von 2 Minuten, einwerfen etc.
weißt du was du getan hast 
Angelsport


----------



## Tobias85

Zum Thema Telestippe: Ich hatte mir ja ne kurze für die Ükel im Kanal besorgt, beim Angeln auf größere Fische nutzt man dann ja einen Gummizug. So ein großes Spektakel wollte ich damit jetzt nicht aufziehen, reicht es da nicht eigentlich, ein Stück Powergum an die Spitze zu knoten und daran dann die Montage? Ich rede jetzt weniger von Brassen, sondern eher von Rotaugen 30+, die ich mir damit erhoffe.

Ich war heut auch nochmal am Wasser, Bericht folgt später...erstmal den (schon wieder) platten Reifen reparieren und was essen.


----------



## phirania

Am Wasser ist es auch ohne angeln  schön.
Natur pur


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Telestippe: Ich hatte mir ja ne kurze für die Ükel im Kanal besorgt, beim Angeln auf größere Fische nutzt man dann ja einen Gummizug. So ein großes Spektakel wollte ich damit jetzt nicht aufziehen, reicht es da nicht eigentlich, ein Stück Powergum an die Spitze zu knoten und daran dann die Montage?
> 
> .


Kann man aber wozu.
Du wirst die Telestippe wahrscheinlich lang lang fischen?
Deine Stippe kann das auch ohne Powergum.
Was die Gummizüge betrifft, die verwendet man eigentlich nur bei Steckruten und verkürztem fischen.
Diese Rute wird dann jedesmal abgesteckt und nur mit Kit, das sind meist die ersten 3-4 Teile, in der Hand  gedrillt und gelandet.


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Es gab vor ein paar Jahren, DAM war längst in anderer Hand, eine Neuauflage der Sumo Serie.
> Meine müsste jetzt so um die
> 23 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.


Jepp - so mitte der 90er, da habe ich meine auch gekauft und gelegentlich in der Ecke geangelt.
Was sich der "Nichtrheinangler" halt nicht so recht vorzustellen vermag, sind die benötigten Futtermengen.
Zumindest wenn man anständig angeln will - "Scheinangler" wie ich, ziehen mit ner Dose Mais los und fangen nix..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@phirania : Ist ja richtig was los, an deinem Gewässer! Schöne Nutrias. Bekommen die von Dir auch was zu kauen?


----------



## ulli1958m

geomas schrieb:


> Heute kam das Futter-Sieb von Preston („Monster Eva Method Bowl Set”) und die Qualität des Siebs an sich ist eher „naja”.
> Es hat tatsächlich einige mögliche Verletzungs-Fallen in Form von Drahtenden am Siebrand.
> Genau davor hattest Du, @Tricast , ja gewarnt. Danke. Und ich Trottel hab „blind” im Versandhandel gekauft.
> Also auch bei den „teuren Namen” ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.
> 
> Ich werd das (an sich praktische) Set aber behalten, muß nur eben direkt am Siebrand etwas aufpassen auf meine Flossen.


Ich nutze mittlerweile kein Sieb mehr....einen guten (Makita) Akkuschrauber und schrittweise befeuchtung des Futters ersetzt m.M.n das lästige sieben ganz gut


----------



## Tobias85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Du wirst die Telestippe wahrscheinlich lang lang fischen?



So sieht es aus. Ich hab ja vorher noch nie mit der Stippe geangelt, daher war mir nicht bewusst, dass die Stippen auch so mit größeren Rotaugen klarkommen. Ich hätte da so erstmal Angst um das Vorfach gehabt, wen ein besserer Fisch einsteigt. Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @phirania : Ist ja richtig was los, an deinem Gewässer! Schöne Nutrias. Bekommen die von Dir auch was zu kauen?



ja heute gabs Salat und morgen gibt,s frische Möhrchen.


----------



## phirania

Schon wieder eine Neue Zeckenart eingewandert....

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiJ5On9juLiAhXDK1AKHRF8CMMQxfQBMAJ6BAgAEAM&url=https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/krankheiten/infektionskrankheiten/article/990112/hyalomma-zecke-eingewandert-offenbar-erstmals-ueberwintert.html&usg=AOvVaw28EBvnDi8YJ4Wgz1EC_bHU

Also Augen auf am Wasser.


----------



## feederbrassen

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich nutze mittlerweile kein Sieb mehr....einen guten (Makita) Akkuschrauber und schrittweise befeuchtung des Futters ersetzt m.M.n das lästige sieben ganz gut


Das sehe ich anders. 
Der Sinn das Futter durch ein Sieb zu drücken besteht ja darin das auch die Bestandteile des Futters, 
die schlechter oder länger brauchen Wasser aufzunehmen, diesen dadurch zu ermöglichen gleichmäßig mit dem Rest die Feuchtigkeit aufzunehmen. 
Klar erleichtert das Rühren mit Bohrmaschine und Mörtelmischer das vermischen aller Bestandteile aber an dem lästigen durch das Sieb Drücken führt kein Weg vorbei


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Ich hab ja vorher noch nie mit der Stippe geangelt, daher war mir nicht bewusst, dass die Stippen auch so mit größeren Rotaugen klarkommen. Ich hätte da so erstmal Angst um das Vorfach gehabt, wen ein besserer Fisch einsteigt. Danke für deine Antwort!



Meine (ca. 8 Jahre alte) Billigtele-Stippe kam offenbar mit 4 Spitzen (kann man auswechseln, indem man die Rute „hinten” öffnet) - zwei normale Spitzen mit Drahtöhr bzw. „Stonfo”-Einhänger sowie zwei Spitzenteilen mit unterschiedlich starken Gummis. Die scheinen noch okay zu sein, hab probe-gezogen wie ein Ochse. Beim stärkeren Spitzenteil wird man vom Gummi vermutlich gar nichts mitbekommen, so lange nicht ein Fisch von 20cm oder mehr beißt.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was sich der "Nichtrheinangler" halt nicht so recht vorzustellen vermag, sind die benötigten Futtermengen.
> Zumindest wenn man anständig angeln will


Rheinangeln ist eine reine
Materialschlacht ￼￼


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> Der Sinn das Futter durch ein Sieb zu drücken besteht ja darin das auch die Bestandteile des Futters,
> die schlechter oder länger brauchen Wasser aufzunehmen, diesen dadurch zu ermöglichen gleichmäßig mit dem Rest die Feuchtigkeit aufzunehmen.
> Klar erleichtert das Rühren mit Bohrmaschine und Mörtelmischer das vermischen aller Bestandteile aber an dem lästigen durch das Sieb Drücken führt kein Weg vorbei



Heinz und Susanne sind ja auch auf dem Akku-Bohrer/-Schrauber-Trip und zumindest Susanne ist ja ne echte Expertin*, aber für mich bringt so ein Elektrogerät etwas „Neuzeitliches” in die Angelei rein, was ich in diesem Fall momentan nicht möchte. Falls ich es zur nächsten Stippermesse schaffe, sehe ich mir sicher die Siebe ganz genau an.



*) pardon, mein lieber Heinz, ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Aber Du betonst ja immer wieder Susannes Rafinesse und ihr legendäres gelbes Futter.


----------



## feederbrassen

Das Sieb ist unabdingbar. 
Der Mischer lohnt erst wenn ich mehr Futter benötige, als die üblichen Zwei Liter. 
Dann ist das Ding eine echte erleichterrung.


----------



## Jason

Denkt dran: Der Akkuschrauber macht Geräusche, die nicht üblich am Wasser sind. Das Thema hattet ihr doch erst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Denkt dran: Der Akkuschrauber macht Geräusche, die nicht üblich am Wasser sind. Das Thema hattet ihr doch erst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Auf das Geräusch lassen sich die Fische bestimmt 
auch konditionieren


----------



## ulli1958m

jason 1 schrieb:


> Denkt dran: Der Akkuschrauber macht Geräusche, die nicht üblich am Wasser sind.
> 
> Gruß Jason


grins...ja...aber ich fische fast immer ü40m....und die_* dicken alten *_Fische, die ich fangen will sind eh fast immer schwerhörig


----------



## ulli1958m

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325752
> 
> Das Sieb ist unabdingbar.
> Der Mischer lohnt erst wenn ich mehr Futter benötige, als die üblichen Zwei Liter.
> Dann ist das Ding eine echte erleichterrung.


2 Siebe gekauft  = jedesmal aua Finger

dann was aus der Kuche geklaut....war auch nix für ü250gr Futter




Danach Baumarkt Mörtel/Farbmischer (wie bei dir im Bild)...ok ..aber Futter wurde nicht sauber gemischt...z.T. klumpig
Jetzt nutze ich einen 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 , ich meine von Weingarten, der donnert das Futter (80% HJG Drescher) richtig durch den Eimer ohne zu klumpen 

_*Sieb halte ich für sinnvoll *_wenn die groben Partikel aus dem (meist preiswerten) Futter nicht mit in das Feederkörbchen sollen


----------



## Tobias85

*Von Döbeln, Schnabel-Döbeln und dicken Muttis*
_(oder: Wie ein Jüngling das Fluchen lernte)

Es begab sich einst zu einer Zeit..._

eeeeh ne, so weit hole ich jetzt doch nicht aus  Wie vorhin schon erwähnt, war ich heute auch nochmal am Wasser. Wie sollte es anders sein: Ich wollte im dritten Anlauf endlich die Johnnys aus meiner Strecke bändigen. Nachdem Trotten nicht praktikabel war und sich das Fliegenfischen (neben der Picknick-Meute) auf Grund meiner Talentfreiheit in Sachen Werfen auch als wenig Erfolg versprechend zeigte, hatte ich mich noch an ein Erlebnis aus vergangenen tagen erinnert. Damals stand ich am Ende des Gumpens direkt am Eingang zur Kanal-Unterführung in erhöhter Position. Es war ein heißer Sommertag, die Sonne brannte vom Himmel und vor mir schwammen ein paar Döbel im Pool. Ich hatte etwas Dosenmais dabei und warf der Neugier halber einfach mal ein paar Körnchen an die Kante der Sandbank, direkt angrenzend an die tiefste Stelle dort. Es dauerte nur einen Augenblick und ein Döbel kam und schnappte sich die Körner. Ob ich damals dann auch geangelt habe und falls ja, ob ich etwas gefangen habe, das weiß ich nicht mehr. In Erinnerung geblieben ist mir aber der Dosenmais und der Döbel.

Nachdem mein Frühstücksfleisch vor einigen Tagen ignoriert wurde, wollte ich es heute also mit vegetarischer Kost probieren, packte mir ein paar Körner in ein Döschen und machte mich auf den Weg. Am Wasser angekommen wurde erstmal die Lage inspiziert: Döbel vor Ort, aber die ganz Dicken konnte ich vorerst nicht ausmachen. Macht ja nichts, weiter im Programm. Aus der Hosentasche kramte ich mein Döschen mit den vielleicht 30 Körnern...mehr braucht es ja nicht, nach dem ersten Döbel ist wahrscheinlich eh Schluss. Die ersten Drei Maiskörner landeten kurz vor mir mit einem lauten Plopp im Wasser an der Sandbank, aber keine Reaktion. Die nächsten landeten in der Strömung, trieben aber unbeachtet in die Unterführung. Etwas enttäuscht suchte ich den Gumpen nochmal ab, als sich unter mir ein Schatten aus dem tiefen Wasser an die Sandbank schob und dreimal zack - alle drei Maiskörner waren weg! Der Fisch hatte sicher um die 35cm, vielleicht sogar 40cm. Vorsichtig warf ich nach und diesmal wurden die Kostproben direkt im Absinken geschnappt. Also langsam zurückziehen und die Rute montieren.

Mitgenommen hatte ich meine 12 ft. Floatrute, mit der kann ich den Köder von meiner Plattform aus am gezieltesten positionieren. An das Ende der 17er Hauptschnur auf der Centrepin kam eine kleine Schlaufe und in diese ein 60cm langes 14er Vorfach mit 14er Haken. Denn wenn die Fische ohne Argwohn den frei absinkenden Köder nehmen, wie präsentiert man ihn dann am besten? Richtig, an der freien Leine. Also ein Maiskorn auf den Haken und langsam wieder in Position geschlichen. zunächst gab es wieder ein paar Kostproben, die dieses mal von einem etwas kleineren Exemplar eingesammelt wurden. nach ei paar Körnern hieß es Rute in die Hand und runter mit dem Haken - 3, 2, 1...Biss! Kein sehr großer, aber ein ordentlicher Döbel hing am haken und machte Radau. Eigentlich wollte ich ja an die ganz Dicken ran, aber was solls, der Sommer ist noch lang.  Zum keschern bin ich wieder um den Gumpen herumgegangen, das hatte sich ja bei der Forelle vor vielen Wochen schon bewährt. Dort angekommen nahm ich wieder Fühlung auf, übersah aber, dass ich ja mit der Centrepin angele und die Ratsche nicht eingeschaltet hatte. Das Fühlung aufnehmen endete also in einer kleinen Perücke. Da der Döbel sich offenbar sicher fühlte und keine Astalten machte, schnur zu nehmen und zu fliehen, habe ich schnell die Spule abgenommen, alles enttüddelt und wollte den Döbel rankurbeln, allerdings hatte jener inzwischen einen halben Meter Ast und etwa 1kg(!) Algen eingesammelt, die vor ihm auf der Schnur hingen. Das ganze Paket musste ich dann auch noch einmal mitten durch die Hauptströmung ziehen, was relativ gut gelang, aber als ich das ganze dann direkt vor mir hatte und zum Kescher greifen wollte, fehlte plötzlich der Fisch - der hatte sich im letzten Moment befreien, als das Vorfach direkt am Haken riss. Ärgerlich, aber was soll man machen.

Zurück auf Ausgangsposition probierte ich es weiter mit ein paar Maishappen, aber kein Döbel schien sich mehr dafür zu interessieren. das mag auch daran gelegen haben, dass sich - angelockt durch den Unterwasserlärm des Drills - inzwischen drei Schnabel-Döbel mitten in den Gumpen gestellt hatten. zwei kleine um die 30cm (so kleine hab ich da noch nie gesehen) und ein gut 50cm großer, der auch gleich mal klar gemacht hat, wer der Boss im Bach ist. Mit größerem Haken und Katzenfutterteig wollte ich die Döbel dann über den Geruch an den Haken locken, was auch zeimal geklappt hat, aber beide spuckten den Teig direkt wieder aus. Angeschlagen hatte ich sie nicht, weil beide eh nicht meinem Zielkaliber entsprachen und ich keinen unnötigen Drill wollte. Ich hab dann wieder zurückmontiert auf den kleinen Haken und mit das letzte Maiskorn mehr oder minder lustlos immer wieder ins Wasser plumpsen lassen, mal an die Sandbank, mal mitten in die Strömung, Fisch war ja eher nicht mehr zu erwarten.

Als das Maiskorn dann während einer Drift im tiefen Bereich liegen blieb, konnte ich es erst kaum erkennen wegen der bräunlichen Farbe das Wassers. War es noch da? Achja doch, da ist es. Ne Moment, auf einmal doch weg? Anschlag, Widerstand: Eine richtig große Döbel-Mutti, die Matriarchin meines Baches, hing an meinem Haken! Die 40cm hatte die auf jede Fall voll, eher deutlich mehr. Im Gegensatz zum Fisch vorher zog dieser aber konsequent ab und zwar Richtung Gitter vor der Unterführung. An sich kein Problem, die Gitterstäbe haben 30cm Abstand, sind mit angeschwemmten Algen schön weich gepolstert und so könnte man einen Fisch problemlos auch da rausdrillen - aber dahinter verbargen sich einige angeschwemmte Zweige, in die der Dickkopf direkt rein gezogen sein muss. Dagegen hatte ich dann keine Chance mehr, das Vorfach riss wieder direkt am Haken und ich konnte noch sehen, wie der Fisch sich umdrehte und tief im Dunkeln der Unterführung verschwand. Der Fisch war weg, die Köder aufgebraucht, ungeziemte Worte verließen meinen Mund. Der Angeltag war damit für mich gelaufen, in vielerlei Hinsicht.

ABER: Der Köder funktioniert, die Methode grundsätzlich auch, das war das wichtigste...für meine eigene Dummheit können die Fische ja nichts. Und ich weiß jetzt sicher, dass da mindestens ein richtiger Brummer unterwegs ist. Den Schlüssel zu den Döbeln halte ich jetzt in der Hand, ich muss ihn jetzt nur noch so ins Schloss stecken, dass er dabei nicht wieder zerbricht. Beim nächsten mal greife ich auf jeden Fall von stromauf an, um die Fische besser vom Gitter weg zu bekommen, außerdem mit strafferem Gerät. Das Korn wird dann entweder am Picker-Rig präsentiert oder ich setze es unter einem Crystal Waggler auf der Sandbank fest, mal sehen.


Jungs, ich habe gedacht für die großen Döbel müsste ich auch an unseren großen Bach fahren, aber Pustekuchen - mein kleines Rinnsal überrascht mich immer wieder und wird jetzt erstmal weiterhin im Fokus stehen.  Und ganz ehrlich: Spannender und nervenaufreibender kann das Döbelangeln für mich nun wirklich nicht mehr werden... 


Und nun sitze ich hier, blicke verträumt in mein Aquarium und frage mich, welcher kleine Zierfisch darin wohl am ehesten unsere heimischen Weißfische imitieren könnte...


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> *Von Döbeln, Schnabel-Döbeln und dicken Muttis*
> _(oder: Wie ein Jüngling das Fluchen lernte)
> 
> Es begab sich einst zu einer Zeit..._
> 
> eeeeh ne, so weit hole ich jetzt doch nicht aus  Wie vorhin schon erwähnt, war ich heute auch nochmal am Wasser. Wie sollte es anders sein: Ich wollte im dritten Anlauf endlich die Johnnys aus meiner Strecke bändigen. Nachdem Trotten nicht praktikabel war und sich das Fliegenfischen (neben der Picknick-Meute) auf Grund meiner Talentfreiheit in Sachen Werfen auch als wenig Erfolg versprechend zeigte, hatte ich mich noch an ein Erlebnis aus vergangenen tagen erinnert. Damals stand ich am Ende des Gumpens direkt am Eingang zur Kanal-Unterführung in erhöhter Position. Es war ein heißer Sommertag, die Sonne brannte vom Himmel und vor mir schwammen ein paar Döbel im Pool. Ich hatte etwas Dosenmais dabei und warf der Neugier halber einfach mal ein paar Körnchen an die Kante der Sandbank, direkt angrenzend an die tiefste Stelle dort. Es dauerte nur einen Augenblick und ein Döbel kam und schnappte sich die Körner. Ob ich damals dann auch geangelt habe und falls ja, ob ich etwas gefangen habe, das weiß ich nicht mehr. In Erinnerung geblieben ist mir aber der Dosenmais und der Döbel.
> 
> Nachdem mein Frühstücksfleisch vor einigen Tagen ignoriert wurde, wollte ich es heute also mit vegetarischer Kost probieren, packte mir ein paar Körner in ein Döschen und machte mich auf den Weg. Am Wasser angekommen wurde erstmal die Lage inspiziert: Döbel vor Ort, aber die ganz Dicken konnte ich vorerst nicht ausmachen. Macht ja nichts, weiter im Programm. Aus der Hosentasche kramte ich mein Döschen mit den vielleicht 30 Körnern...mehr braucht es ja nicht, nach dem ersten Döbel ist wahrscheinlich eh Schluss. Die ersten Drei Maiskörner landeten kurz vor mir mit einem lauten Plopp im Wasser an der Sandbank, aber keine Reaktion. Die nächsten landeten in der Strömung, trieben aber unbeachtet in die Unterführung. Etwas enttäuscht suchte ich den Gumpen nochmal ab, als sich unter mir ein Schatten aus dem tiefen Wasser an die Sandbank schob und dreimal zack - alle drei Maiskörner waren weg! Der Fisch hatte sicher um die 35cm, vielleicht sogar 40cm. Vorsichtig warf ich nach und diesmal wurden die Kostproben direkt im Absinken geschnappt. Also langsam zurückziehen und die Rute montieren.
> 
> Mitgenommen hatte ich meine 12 ft. Floatrute, mit der kann ich den Köder von meiner Plattform aus am gezieltesten positionieren. An das Ende der 17er Hauptschnur auf der Centrepin kam eine kleine Schlaufe und in diese ein 60cm langes 14er Vorfach mit 14er Haken. Denn wenn die Fische ohne Argwohn den frei absinkenden Köder nehmen, wie präsentiert man ihn dann am besten? Richtig, an der freien Leine. Also ein Maiskorn auf den Haken und langsam wieder in Position geschlichen. zunächst gab es wieder ein paar Kostproben, die dieses mal von einem etwas kleineren Exemplar eingesammelt wurden. nach ei paar Körnern hieß es Rute in die Hand und runter mit dem Haken - 3, 2, 1...Biss! Kein sehr großer, aber ein ordentlicher Döbel hing am haken und machte Radau. Eigentlich wollte ich ja an die ganz Dicken ran, aber was solls, der Sommer ist noch lang.  Zum keschern bin ich wieder um den Gumpen herumgegangen, das hatte sich ja bei der Forelle vor vielen Wochen schon bewährt. Dort angekommen nahm ich wieder Fühlung auf, übersah aber, dass ich ja mit der Centrepin angele und die Ratsche nicht eingeschaltet hatte. Das Fühlung aufnehmen endete also in einer kleinen Perücke. Da der Döbel sich offenbar sicher fühlte und keine Astalten machte, schnur zu nehmen und zu fliehen, habe ich schnell die Spule abgenommen, alles enttüddelt und wollte den Döbel rankurbeln, allerdings hatte jener inzwischen einen halben Meter Ast und etwa 1kg(!) Algen eingesammelt, die vor ihm auf der Schnur hingen. Das ganze Paket musste ich dann auch noch einmal mitten durch die Hauptströmung ziehen, was relativ gut gelang, aber als ich das ganze dann direkt vor mir hatte und zum Kescher greifen wollte, fehlte plötzlich der Fisch - der hatte sich im letzten Moment befreien, als das Vorfach direkt am Haken riss. Ärgerlich, aber was soll man machen.
> 
> Zurück auf Ausgangsposition probierte ich es weiter mit ein paar Maishappen, aber kein Döbel schien sich mehr dafür zu interessieren. das mag auch daran gelegen haben, dass sich - angelockt durch den Unterwasserlärm des Drills - inzwischen drei Schnabel-Döbel mitten in den Gumpen gestellt hatten. zwei kleine um die 30cm (so kleine hab ich da noch nie gesehen) und ein gut 50cm großer, der auch gleich mal klar gemacht hat, wer der Boss im Bach ist. Mit größerem Haken und Katzenfutterteig wollte ich die Döbel dann über den Geruch an den Haken locken, was auch zeimal geklappt hat, aber beide spuckten den Teig direkt wieder aus. Angeschlagen hatte ich sie nicht, weil beide eh nicht meinem Zielkaliber entsprachen und ich keinen unnötigen Drill wollte. Ich hab dann wieder zurückmontiert auf den kleinen Haken und mit das letzte Maiskorn mehr oder minder lustlos immer wieder ins Wasser plumpsen lassen, mal an die Sandbank, mal mitten in die Strömung, Fisch war ja eher nicht mehr zu erwarten.
> 
> Als das Maiskorn dann während einer Drift im tiefen Bereich liegen blieb, konnte ich es erst kaum erkennen wegen der bräunlichen Farbe das Wassers. War es noch da? Achja doch, da ist es. Ne Moment, auf einmal doch weg? Anschlag, Widerstand: Eine richtig große Döbel-Mutti, die Matriarchin meines Baches, hing an meinem Haken! Die 40cm hatte die auf jede Fall voll, eher deutlich mehr. Im Gegensatz zum Fisch vorher zog dieser aber konsequent ab und zwar Richtung Gitter vor der Unterführung. An sich kein Problem, die Gitterstäbe haben 30cm Abstand, sind mit angeschwemmten Algen schön weich gepolstert und so könnte man einen Fisch problemlos auch da rausdrillen - aber dahinter verbargen sich einige angeschwemmte Zweige, in die der Dickkopf direkt rein gezogen sein muss. Dagegen hatte ich dann keine Chance mehr, das Vorfach riss wieder direkt am Haken und ich konnte noch sehen, wie der Fisch sich umdrehte und tief im Dunkeln der Unterführung verschwand. Der Fisch war weg, die Köder aufgebraucht, ungeziemte Worte verließen meinen Mund. Der Angeltag war damit für mich gelaufen, in vielerlei Hinsicht.
> 
> ABER: Der Köder funktioniert, die Methode grundsätzlich auch, das war das wichtigste...für meine eigene Dummheit können die Fische ja nichts. Und ich weiß jetzt sicher, dass da mindestens ein richtiger Brummer unterwegs ist. Den Schlüssel zu den Döbeln halte ich jetzt in der Hand, ich muss ihn jetzt nur noch so ins Schloss stecken, dass er dabei nicht wieder zerbricht. Beim nächsten mal greife ich auf jeden Fall von stromauf an, um die Fische besser vom Gitter weg zu bekommen, außerdem mit strafferem Gerät. Das Korn wird dann entweder am Picker-Rig präsentiert oder ich setze es unter einem Crystal Waggler auf der Sandbank fest, mal sehen.
> 
> 
> Jungs, ich habe gedacht für die großen Döbel müsste ich auch an unseren großen Bach fahren, aber Pustekuchen - mein kleines Rinnsal überrascht mich immer wieder und wird jetzt erstmal weiterhin im Fokus stehen.  Und ganz ehrlich: Spannender und nervenaufreibender kann das Döbelangeln für mich nun wirklich nicht mehr werden...
> 
> 
> Und nun sitze ich hier, blicke verträumt in mein Aquarium und frage mich, welcher kleine Zierfisch darin wohl am ehesten unsere heimischen Weißfische imitieren könnte...


Ein sehr schöner Bericht.


----------



## geomas

Bin absolut begeistert, Tobias! Sehr schöner Bericht. 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß Du mit deiner ruhigen und „wissenschaftlichen” Art und Herangehens-Weise den Dickköpfen bald klar machen wirst, wer Chef am Bach ist...

Und Dosenmais ist ne Bank auf (fast) alle heimischen Friedfische. Es mag einige Gewässer geben, wo Mais nicht so der Bringer ist, aber das trifft wohl auf alle Köder zu.
Meinen ersten und einzigen Döbel hab ich auch damit gefangen - 3Korn-Maiskette am Haar, Link-Leger mit 2oder 3SSGs.


----------



## rutilus69

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Ich hab ja vorher noch nie mit der Stippe geangelt, daher war mir nicht bewusst, dass die Stippen auch so mit größeren Rotaugen klarkommen. Ich hätte da so erstmal Angst um das Vorfach gehabt, wen ein besserer Fisch einsteigt. Danke für deine Antwort!


Du kannst beruhigt sein. Mit ein bisschen Übung (und Glück) gehen da auch ordentliche Fische 
Eine 40er Schleie macht schon ordentlich Rabatz an der Stippe (lang-lang, 14er Hauptschnur und 12er Vorfach), aber es geht - auch wenn ich hinterher erstmal eine Pause gebraucht habe


----------



## Kochtopf

Michaeli Heil @Tobias85 und danke für den famosen Bericht  der Freude und leid des Döbelanglers wunderschön umschreibt! Auf Sicht angeln finde ich spannend, klappt hier leider nicht bzw. An anderen Stellen sahen wir uns gegenseitig was die Döbeltrupps zum Absinken veranlasst hat. Ich muss bei mir an der Fulle die Stellen suchen und ab da gilt das Prinzip Hoffnung (wobei der größte Döbel mehr oder weniger auf offener Strecke gefangen wurde), bleib dran! Mais als Döbelköder wurde just auch auf Netzwerk Angeln behandelt und scheint eine echte Alternative zu sein. Bei mir persönlich ist Mais einer der wenigen Köder  mit denen ich noch keinen Döbel gefangen habe.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Chapeau, @Tobias85, ein sehr gelungener Bericht von Deiner Döbelpirsch! Fühlte mich mehrfach an eigene Erlebnisse am Wasser erinnert. Den Döbel fängst Du noch.


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> Die gleiche Rute?
> DAM Sumo Heavyfeeder, signiert von
> Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus himself in 4,50m?
> Krass



Jetzt habe ich geschnallt was Du mit Signatur meinst....
Als doch mit...


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich geschnallt was Du mit Signatur meinst....
> Als doch mit...


 warst extra im Keller nachrücken wie


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Tobias - sehr schöner Bericht.
Warum tauschst Du deine Zierfische nicht gegen Zielfische?
Fass Du aus der Nähe kommst, hätte ich noch ein schönes Becken zu verschenken... .


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> warst extra im Keller nachrücken wie



Das hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen..


----------



## feederbrassen

@Tobias85, klasse Bericht. 
Da steigt der Adrenalinspiegel schon beim mitlesen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein sehr spannender Bericht, Tobi.
Aber spätestens an der Stelle wo dir zum zweiten Mal das Vorfach riss, muss doch klar sein dass man mit 0,14er Vorfächern nicht auf dicke Döbel angelt.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> das Vorfach riss wieder direkt am Haken



Ich benutze 14er Haken und 0,14er Vorfächer höchstens zum Köfi-Fang.

Beim gezielten Döbelangeln sind meine Vorfächer 0,20 oder mehr und der Haken mindestens Größe 8.
Damit kannste einen Dickdöbel auch ausbremsen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein sehr spannender Bericht, Tobi.
> Aber spätestens an der Stelle wo dir zum zweiten Mal das Vorfach riss, muss doch klar sein dass man mit 0,14er Vorfächern nicht auf dicke Döbel angelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich benutze 14er Haken und 0,14er Vorfächer höchstens zum Köfi-Fang.
> 
> Beim gezielten Döbelangeln sind meine Vorfächer 0,20 oder mehr und der Haken mindestens Größe 8.
> Damit kannste einen Dickdöbel auch ausbremsen.


Binde am besten durch, 16er sollte auch an sich schicken. Bei viel totholz und anderen unerfreulichkeiten auf jeden Fall auch eher 20 als 18, da ich mit großen Ködern angle stimme ich dem Prof bzgl hakengrösse voll zu, bei kleinen Ködern wie Maden auf Qualitätshaken achten aber ich glaube ein guter 14er (Drennan  ) ist das Ende der Fahnenstange


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich benutze 8er Haken auch für Maden(und Mais) - nur sind dann eben mehr davon drauf.


----------



## phirania

@ Tobias Super Bericht.
Schön geschrieben,so einen kleinen Bach hab ich auch vor der Haustür.
Hast mich jetzt wieder angefixt,dort muß ich auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen.
War zur Zeit in Vergessenheit geraten,da so viele andere Projekte anlagen.....


----------



## Casso

@Tobias85 Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht! Ich habe mich so gefühlt als wäre ich direkt mit dir am Wasser gewesen und konnte mir alles bildlich vorstellen. Und trotz der zwei Verluste ist es doch schön zu sehen, dass die eigene Taktik aufgeht. Der Rest ist dann der Feinschliff.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @Tobias85,
was für ein toller Bericht, sehr spannend und auch inspirierend, vielen Dank dafür! Toll, was für direkte Beobachtungen an Deinem Bach offenbar möglich sind, da kanns wirklich nervenaufreibend werden.  Jetzt heissts dranbleiben


----------



## Tobias85

Es freut mich, dass euch mein Bericht so mitfiebern lässt, ich habe mir auch extra viel Mühe gegeben für meine Ükel-Brüder. 




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mais als Döbelköder wurde just auch auf Netzwerk Angeln behandelt und scheint eine echte Alternative zu sein.



Den Artikel habe ich mir grade durchgelesen, der angelt im kleinen Bach ja nahezu identisch, wie ich es jetzt plane mit dem Picker-Rig, nur dass ich auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn setze, so wie ich auch anfüttere. Dass er auch im Winter gut auf den Mais gefangen hat ist interessant, das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Man liest ja sonst meist, dass die Johnnys im Winter eher fleischliche und im Sommer eher vegetarische Köder bevorzugen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein sehr spannender Bericht, Tobi.
> Aber spätestens an der Stelle wo dir zum zweiten Mal das Vorfach riss, muss doch klar sein dass man mit 0,14er Vorfächern nicht auf dicke Döbel angelt.
> 
> Ich benutze 14er Haken und 0,14er Vorfächer höchstens zum Köfi-Fang.
> 
> Beim gezielten Döbelangeln sind meine Vorfächer 0,20 oder mehr und der Haken mindestens Größe 8.
> Damit kannste einen Dickdöbel auch ausbremsen.



Spätesens nach dem zweiten Abriss war mir das ja auch klar  Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass ich die Döbel problemlos raus bekommen hätte, wären die Schnur nicht in den Ästen verheddert gewesen. Daher wird jetzt durchgebunden, wie @Minimax und @Kochtopf schon immer proklamieren. Mit der Hakengröße möchte ich aber nicht viel weiter hochgehen, mit einem 8er haken würde sich das Korn viel zu unnatürlich verhalten und möglicherweise Misstrauen verursachen. Der Haken selbst war ja auch nicht das Problem.



phirania schrieb:


> @ Tobias Super Bericht.
> Schön geschrieben,so einen kleinen Bach hab ich auch vor der Haustür.
> Hast mich jetzt wieder angefixt,dort muß ich auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen.
> War zur Zeit in Vergessenheit geraten,da so viele andere Projekte anlagen.....



Unbedingt machen und berichten! 




rutilus69 schrieb:


> Du kannst beruhigt sein. Mit ein bisschen Übung (und Glück) gehen da auch ordentliche Fische
> Eine 40er Schleie macht schon ordentlich Rabatz an der Stippe (lang-lang, 14er Hauptschnur und 12er Vorfach), aber es geht - auch wenn ich hinterher erstmal eine Pause gebraucht habe



Gut, mit so kampfkräftigen muss ich dort am Kanal wohl nicht rechnen, solange sich kein Karpfen an den Haken verirrt, aber dann bin ich sehr beruhigt. 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Tobias - sehr schöner Bericht.
> Warum tauschst Du deine Zierfische nicht gegen Zielfische?
> Fass Du aus der Nähe kommst, hätte ich noch ein schönes Becken zu verschenken... .



Weil kein Platz für sowas ist.  So in 10 Jahren im Eigenheim wäre ein 4m-Becken mit Karauschen und/oder Rotaugenfedern cool, aber bis dahin ist noch ein langer Weg. Und auf 80cm hält man solche Fische nicht, dafür werden sie ja leider zu groß.  und jede Saison gegen Jungtiere austauschen möchte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaub, wenn Du das Vorfach weglässt und den Haken einfach an Deine 17er Hauptschnur lascht, solltest Du gut gerüstet sein. 40er Fische sind schnurmäßig ja sowieso kein Problem, aber wenn sie erstmal ins Holz und Pflanzen etc. entwischen ist die Größe des Fisches ja egal- und in dem Stadium auch der Durchmesser, Döbel sind spitze darin selbst ohne Hände die Schnur an einem Hindernis festzuknoten.
Ich selber verwende schon immer für die Posenangelei auf Döbel 0,14er GTM ohne je einen Schnurbruch im Drill erlebt zu haben, allerdings ist das an den von mir beangelten Stellen und meinem lokalen Döbelstamm auch problemlos möglich._ Mit anderen Kalibern und anderen Gewässern kann das ganz anders aussehen_. Übrigens empfiehlt John Wilson g.w.s.N. in "Catch Chub" -sehr empfehlenswertes Buch- gerade fürs freelining in "snaggy swims" mit dem Durchmesser etwas hochzugehen. Passt ja zu Deiner situation, und doppelt, weil Deine Stelle ja auch sehr klein ist und Hindernisse immer in der Nähe. Da muss man im Drill schon sehr bestimmt und streng auftreten.
Ich bin sicher, das Dir diese Stelle noch viel Spannung und letzendlich den  Triumph bescheren wird.
Mais werde ich ganz sicher auch mal probieren, da inzwischen die Güstern (zumindest die wirklich großen) an meiner Stelle auch auf den Tulip geschmack gekommen sind, da kann ich dann auch mit Mais(bündel) mein Glück versuchen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Na ob du mit Mais die Güstern ausselektieren kannst? Ist aber ne spannende Sache, bin gespannt, ob es tatsächlich klappt!

Im Gumpen selbst liegt zum Glück kaum Holz, ich weiß gar nicht, wo der erste das da aufgesammelt haben will. Das eigentliche Problem ist das Gitter und das Holz dahinter. Wenn ich stromauf stehe und gleich Druck mache und sie etwas zu mir drille, dann ist auch diese Gefahr gebannt.

Später gehts jedenfalls nochmal los, bin schon ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax:  Wenn ich stromauf stehe und gleich Druck mache und sie etwas zu mir drille, dann ist auch diese Gefahr gebannt.



Probier mal, im Drill die Rutenspitze ganz flach über die Wasseroberfläche abzusenken, oder sie gar ein paar Zentimeter einzutauchen: Die störrischten Fische werden plötzlich lammfromm und lassen sich beinahe einkurbeln. Hast Du sie erstmal unter der Rutenspitze kannst Du sie wieder anheben, und der Kampf beginnt, allerdings zu Deinen Bedingungen und auf Deinem Terrain, wo Du dann auch Druck machen kannst. Den Trick verrät Dr. Everard in seinem Trottingvideo, und ich muss sagen, er funktioniert wirklich und hat mir schon manche knifflige Situation erleichtert.




Tobias85 schrieb:


> Später gehts jedenfalls nochmal los, bin schon ganz aufgeregt.



Wir auch!​


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, der Trick kenne ich vom Feedern und habe ihn auch schon öfter erfolgreich angewendet, auch auf die dicke Forelle aus eben diesem Gumpen.  Ich finds erstaunlich, wie ruhig die Fische dabei bleiben, wenns nicht direkt hoch zur Oberfläche geht. Ich werd nachher dran denken, wenn ich hoffentlich einen schönen Döbel drille.


----------



## geomas

Voller Vorfreude auf den nächsten Bericht von Dir, Tobias, wartend hau ich mal ne Frage auf den Stammtisch:

Was spricht gegen starke kleine Haken?
Ich habe, gerade bei Haarmontagen, sehr gute Erfahrungen mit kleinen Haken gemacht. Direkt bevor „uns Tobi” seinen Bericht gestern Nacht veröffentlichte, saß ich am Schreibtisch und hab nen 20er Preston KKM-B mit nem kleinen gelben Push-Stop (Quickstop) am Haar versehen.
Der KKM-B wirkt vom Draht her nicht gerade großfischtauglich, aber andere sehr kleine Haken im Bestand machen nicht den Eindruck, als ob sie aufbiegen oder brechen würden, egal, unter welcher Last (eher setzen Schnur/Knoten Grenzen in der Belastbarkeit).


Für direkte Anköderung zum Beispiel von Bread-Punch oder eben auch Mais bevorzuge ich aber größere Haken.
Im Prinzip ist ein 8er Gamakatsu 2210 kein Problem für knapp handlange Plötz, Rotfedern oder Güstern.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> andere sehr kleine Haken im Bestand machen nicht den Eindruck, als ob sie aufbiegen oder brechen würden, egal, unter welcher Last (eher setzen Schnur/Knoten Grenzen in der Belastbarkeit).



Ein Haken, für den ich mich auch in kleineren Größen verbürgen kann, ist der Drennan Carbon Feeder, der ja ohnehin recht klein ausfällt. Einst stellte ein 14er dieses Typs die Verbindung zwischen mir und einem ca. 7,5kg Schuppi her (zu unserer gegenseitigen Überraschung), und Drill und Landung gelang. Der Haken war danach immer noch scharf und nicht verbogen, so dass ich sofort danach mit meiner so ärgerlich unterbrochenen Kleinplötzenangelei fortfahren konnte.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen starke kleine Haken?



Nichts  Ich hab schon das Päckchen Drennan Super Specialist Größe 12 bereitliegen für später. Zufällig hatte ich die fürs Ükel-Treffen besorgt, die passen jetzt ideal. 

Ein 20er-Haken ist natürlich eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Auf was beabsichtigst du damit zu Angeln und welcher Köder soll das Haar zieren?


----------



## geomas

^ die superstabilen Super Spade und Carbon Feeder hab ich in (sehr) kleinen Größen und ehrlich gesagt keine Verwendung dafür. Bei Interesse bitte melden. Sind leider nur ein paar Briefchen.
Drennan empfiehlt für den 18er Carbon Feeder und den 20er Super Spade Schnüre mit 2,5 bis 4lbs Tragkraft. Hab mir die Häkchen eben noch mal angesehen und YO! - die sehen stabil aus.
Bei „klein und stark” setze ich auf Öhrhaken und Haarmontagen.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nichts  Ich hab schon das Päckchen Drennan Super Specialist Größe 12 bereitliegen für später. Zufällig hatte ich die fürs Ükel-Treffen besorgt, die passen jetzt ideal.
> 
> Ein 20er-Haken ist natürlich eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Auf was beabsichtigst du damit zu Angeln und welcher Köder soll das Haar zieren?



Ich hab zwei Teiche im Visier, die relativ viele Giebel beherbergen. Ein einzelnes Maiskorn soll es richten, angeködert „längs” am sehr kurzen Haar.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Teiche im Visier, die relativ viele Giebel beherbergen. Ein einzelnes Maiskorn soll es richten, angeködert „längs” am sehr kurzen Haar.



Meinst Du, das wäre auch ein probates Mittel gegen die Maisdiebstähle, unter denen ich im Stillwasser so zu leiden habe? Bisher habe ich Mais immer direkt auf den Haken gesteckt. Erst neulich am Schalltrichterteich war es wieder sehr ärgerlich, zumal Bisse auch nicht gerade häufig waren.


----------



## geomas

^ generell haben es Köderdiebe schwerer mit Haarmontagen als bei direkter Anköderung - so meine Erfahrung.
Und klar, gegen hungrige kleine Rotfedern zum Beispiel gibts es kein (legales) Mittel außer evtl. einer Gratis-Futterstelle speziell für die kleinen Biester 20 Meter weiter.

Im Moment finde ich die Kombination winzige (Arlesesy-) Bomb, leichte Rute und entsprechende Schnur/Haken in Verbindung mit einem kleinen Köder als sehr spannende Angelmethode.


----------



## Minimax

Danke, nun dann will ich es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal mit haarigem Mais probieren, dann aber wie Du schreibst mit wirklich kleinem Haken, 16er oder so.


----------



## Racklinger

Leider kann ich im Moment dem Ükel-Thread Zeittechnisch nicht immer folgen, aber hier mal ein Petri für die Fänge der letzten 2 Wochen .
Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht über meinen letzten Ansitz (auch schon wieder zwei Wochen her, wie die Zeit vergeht):
Wetter war super, leicht bewölkt und eine leichte Brise. 
Hatte mal wieder lust mit dem Waggler loszuziehen, aber diesmal mit der 3.90 tele-rute, wollte einfach mal einen Handling Vergleich haben zu meiner 20 Jahre (wenn nicht älter) alten Daiwa Sensor Match. Gleich vorweg, die Sensor hat gewonnen 
Da das ganze eh schon als Experimental-Sitzung angelegt war, hab ich gleich noch ne FC-Schlagschnur vorgeschalten. Nur um mal zu testen, ob eine FC-Schlagschnur die Mono-Hauptschnur spürbar schneller unter Wasser zieht. 
Ergebnis: Pustekuchen, kann ich mir in Zukunft schenken.  
Aber egal, der erste Futterplatz war 10 m vor mir. Da wollte nur nix beissen. Nach 1,5 Stunden neuen Futterplatz auf ca. 25-30 m. angelegt (soweit bin ich mit der Futterschleuder grade noch gekommen). Und siehe da, nach 20 min. der erste Biss. Wenigstens kein Schneider dachte ich. Nach ein paar Minuten lag ein schöner Schuppi  (48 cm) vor mir. Gebissen hat er auf Curry-Weizen mit Kunstmade. Leider waren die anvisierten Brassen und evtl Karauschen nicht zum Biss zu verleiten. 
Und dann noch dass, bei einem Auswurf fliegt mir die Antenne vom Waggler weg !!! Ich dachte ich spinne, zumal ich die schon mit Sekundenkleber befestigt habe, weil die Insert so locker drinn war. Aber gut, statt dessen die Stachelschwein-Pose dranngemacht und weiter gings. Allerdings war diese 3 g. leichter, also für die letzten 1,5 Stunden nochmal einen neuen Futterplatz angelegt. Diesmal fast vor meinen Füssen unter einem überhängenden Baum. Und na bitte, da standen Sie. 2 Brassen und noch einen Spiegler konnte ich verhaften, bevor ich gegen Mittag einpackte. 
Erkenntnisse des Tages:
- die Teleskop-Ruten bleiben im Schrank 
- Ich sollte mir ein paar Ersatzspitzen für den Waggler zulegen. 
- Öfters vor den Füssen angeln. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Mit der zweiten Rute wollte ich am Anfang noch eine Selbsthak-montage ausprobieren, hatte dann aber keine Lust nachdem ich aufgebaut hatte  Also blieb sie als Ersatz-Rute im Halter


----------



## geomas

# Mais am Haar

Ich hab ne Weile mit kleinen „Corn-Stops” in der Haar-Schlaufe hantiert und bin mittlerweile ein absoluter Fan der Quickstops/Push-Stops/Rapid-Stops. 
Die Dinger sind extrem praktisch, viel schneller und einfacher in der Handhabung als Pellet-Stops oder die genannten Corn-Stops. Ich wünschte, es würde noch minimal kleinere Push-Stops geben.


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger : Petri heil zu den Schuppis und Brassen und vielen Dank für Deinen schönen Bericht!

Und ein Echo aus dem Norden: ein HOCH auf die Steckrute! * 


*) zumindest in den Längen bis gut 4m


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, nun dann will ich es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal mit haarigem Mais probieren, dann aber wie Du schreibst mit wirklich kleinem Haken, 16er oder so.



Ich weiß nicht, welche Haken Du bevorratet hast (vermutlich einen ganzen Schrank voll) - die Hakenform spielt auch ne Rolle. 
Für ein Solo-Maiskorn würde ich zum Beispiel eher einen 18er Wide-Gape von Drennan nehmen als einen 16er Super Specialist. 
Die 16er Hair-Rigger-Modelle (und vergleichbare Haken anderer Hersteller) sind von der Größe her prima, eine Nr. kleiner sollte auch noch gut gehen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

@Racklinger, auch von mir ein Petri, herrlich, wenn man in so wunderschöner Landschaft angeln und leben kann!




geomas schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> Und ein Echo aus dem Norden: ein HOCH auf die Steckrute!



Das greif ich auf und geb´s weiter, solls im ganzen Ükelland erschallen:
Ein Hoch auf die Steckrute!

EDIT:



geomas schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche Haken Du bevorratet hast (vermutlich einen ganzen Schrank voll) - die Hakenform spielt auch ne Rolle.
> Für ein Solo-Maiskorn würde ich zum Beispiel eher einen 18er Wide-Gape von Drennan nehmen als einen 16er Super Specialist.



Je, nun, zufälligerweise glaube ich genau den Typ zu haben. Da muss ich aber nochmal die Konkordanzliste nach Gangreihe und Regalnummer befragen und mich mit dem Kerzenhalter auf ins Archiv machen..​


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen starke kleine Haken?



Gegen kleine Haken spricht nur dass sie weniger Fleisch fassen als ein großer Haken und deshalb leichter ausreißen - gerade bei harten Drills und starken Fischen!
Das reicht mir schon als Argument dagegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Racklinger 
Tolle Fotos und ein Petri Heil !


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein Petri in Richtung Regensburg!


----------



## feederbrassen

@Racklinger Petri heil 
Schönen Flecken Erde bei dir, gefällt mir


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Racklinger : Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri! Ist doch schön am Wasser etwas zu ExperimentiereN und Erkenntnisse zu fangen.
Und dem Hoch auf die Steckrute schließe ich mich auch an (Tele nur wenn Bolo!)


----------



## ulli1958m

Minimax schrieb:


> Probier mal, im Drill die Rutenspitze ganz flach über die Wasseroberfläche abzusenken, oder sie gar ein paar Zentimeter einzutauchen: Die störrischten Fische werden plötzlich lammfromm und lassen sich beinahe einkurbeln. Hast Du sie erstmal unter der Rutenspitze kannst Du sie wieder anheben, und der Kampf beginnt, allerdings zu Deinen Bedingungen und auf Deinem Terrain, wo Du dann auch Druck machen kannst. Den Trick verrät Dr. Everard in seinem Trottingvideo, und ich muss sagen, er funktioniert wirklich und hat mir schon manche knifflige Situation erleichtert.


Die Spitze nach unten...jauuu...denke ich immer dran.....ABER....habe ich einen dicken Fisch an der Angel vergesse ich es oder trau mich dann doch nicht, weil Kraut,Seerosen oder Steinschüttungskante naht....LEIDER


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Leider kann ich im Moment dem Ükel-Thread Zeittechnisch nicht immer folgen, aber hier mal ein Petri für die Fänge der letzten 2 Wochen .
> Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht über meinen letzten Ansitz (auch schon wieder zwei Wochen her, wie die Zeit vergeht):
> Wetter war super, leicht bewölkt und eine leichte Brise.
> Hatte mal wieder lust mit dem Waggler loszuziehen, aber diesmal mit der 3.90 tele-rute, wollte einfach mal einen Handling Vergleich haben zu meiner 20 Jahre (wenn nicht älter) alten Daiwa Sensor Match. Gleich vorweg, die Sensor hat gewonnen
> Da das ganze eh schon als Experimental-Sitzung angelegt war, hab ich gleich noch ne FC-Schlagschnur vorgeschalten. Nur um mal zu testen, ob eine FC-Schlagschnur die Mono-Hauptschnur spürbar schneller unter Wasser zieht.
> Ergebnis: Pustekuchen, kann ich mir in Zukunft schenken.
> Aber egal, der erste Futterplatz war 10 m vor mir. Da wollte nur nix beissen. Nach 1,5 Stunden neuen Futterplatz auf ca. 25-30 m. angelegt (soweit bin ich mit der Futterschleuder grade noch gekommen). Und siehe da, nach 20 min. der erste Biss. Wenigstens kein Schneider dachte ich. Nach ein paar Minuten lag ein schöner Schuppi  (48 cm) vor mir. Gebissen hat er auf Curry-Weizen mit Kunstmade. Leider waren die anvisierten Brassen und evtl Karauschen nicht zum Biss zu verleiten.
> Und dann noch dass, bei einem Auswurf fliegt mir die Antenne vom Waggler weg !!! Ich dachte ich spinne, zumal ich die schon mit Sekundenkleber befestigt habe, weil die Insert so locker drinn war. Aber gut, statt dessen die Stachelschwein-Pose dranngemacht und weiter gings. Allerdings war diese 3 g. leichter, also für die letzten 1,5 Stunden nochmal einen neuen Futterplatz angelegt. Diesmal fast vor meinen Füssen unter einem überhängenden Baum. Und na bitte, da standen Sie. 2 Brassen und noch einen Spiegler konnte ich verhaften, bevor ich gegen Mittag einpackte.
> Erkenntnisse des Tages:
> - die Teleskop-Ruten bleiben im Schrank
> - Ich sollte mir ein paar Ersatzspitzen für den Waggler zulegen.
> - Öfters vor den Füssen angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325786
> Anhang anzeigen 325787
> Anhang anzeigen 325788
> 
> Mit der zweiten Rute wollte ich am Anfang noch eine Selbsthak-montage ausprobieren, hatte dann aber keine Lust nachdem ich aufgebaut hatte  Also blieb sie als Ersatz-Rute im Halter


Petri,super Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Forelle74

@Tobias85
Sehr schöner Bericht.
Hab ihn grad gelesen.
@Racklinger
Petri zu den Fischen und und Danke für den tollen Bericht.

Hier wurde Ja in kurzer Zeit wieder einiges geschrieben.

Petri auch allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## Racklinger

Danke euch 
Wenn alles gut läuft, komm ich Fronleichnam wieder ans Wasser. Da will ich mal ans Seerosenfeld. Dann muss ich aber mit der Feederrute, weil ich von der anderen Uferseite rann muss. 40 m mit dem Waggler sind mir dann doch Zuviel ( schaff ich mit meiner Popelschleuder auch gar nicht). Ist dann auch ein gutes Wurftraining für die Donau, wenn Petrus und meine Holde so wollen geht's im Juli an den großen Strom. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich dann was anderes als Grundeln erwische.


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Leider kann ich im Moment dem Ükel-Thread Zeittechnisch nicht immer folgen, aber hier mal ein Petri für die Fänge der letzten 2 Wochen .
> Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht über meinen letzten Ansitz (auch schon wieder zwei Wochen her, wie die Zeit vergeht):
> Wetter war super, leicht bewölkt und eine leichte Brise.
> Hatte mal wieder lust mit dem Waggler loszuziehen, aber diesmal mit der 3.90 tele-rute, wollte einfach mal einen Handling Vergleich haben zu meiner 20 Jahre (wenn nicht älter) alten Daiwa Sensor Match. Gleich vorweg, die Sensor hat gewonnen
> Da das ganze eh schon als Experimental-Sitzung angelegt war, hab ich gleich noch ne FC-Schlagschnur vorgeschalten. Nur um mal zu testen, ob eine FC-Schlagschnur die Mono-Hauptschnur spürbar schneller unter Wasser zieht.
> Ergebnis: Pustekuchen, kann ich mir in Zukunft schenken.
> Aber egal, der erste Futterplatz war 10 m vor mir. Da wollte nur nix beissen. Nach 1,5 Stunden neuen Futterplatz auf ca. 25-30 m. angelegt (soweit bin ich mit der Futterschleuder grade noch gekommen). Und siehe da, nach 20 min. der erste Biss. Wenigstens kein Schneider dachte ich. Nach ein paar Minuten lag ein schöner Schuppi  (48 cm) vor mir. Gebissen hat er auf Curry-Weizen mit Kunstmade. Leider waren die anvisierten Brassen und evtl Karauschen nicht zum Biss zu verleiten.
> Und dann noch dass, bei einem Auswurf fliegt mir die Antenne vom Waggler weg !!! Ich dachte ich spinne, zumal ich die schon mit Sekundenkleber befestigt habe, weil die Insert so locker drinn war. Aber gut, statt dessen die Stachelschwein-Pose dranngemacht und weiter gings. Allerdings war diese 3 g. leichter, also für die letzten 1,5 Stunden nochmal einen neuen Futterplatz angelegt. Diesmal fast vor meinen Füssen unter einem überhängenden Baum. Und na bitte, da standen Sie. 2 Brassen und noch einen Spiegler konnte ich verhaften, bevor ich gegen Mittag einpackte.
> Erkenntnisse des Tages:
> - die Teleskop-Ruten bleiben im Schrank
> - Ich sollte mir ein paar Ersatzspitzen für den Waggler zulegen.
> - Öfters vor den Füssen angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325786
> Anhang anzeigen 325787
> Anhang anzeigen 325788
> 
> Mit der zweiten Rute wollte ich am Anfang noch eine Selbsthak-montage ausprobieren, hatte dann aber keine Lust nachdem ich aufgebaut hatte  Also blieb sie als Ersatz-Rute im Halter



Super Bericht schönes  Gewässer.
Und Petri zu deinen Fängen..


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
hier noch eine kurze Meldung für die Rubrik Ükel-Lifestyle. Gestern war ein langer heisser und müder Tag, aber der Abend wurde dann einer der schönsten seit langem, denn @Tricast Heinz und Susanne sind in diesen Tagen in wichtigen Geschäften in Berlin, und gestern nach langer heisser Fahrt hier angekommen. Dennoch haben die beiden es sich nicht nehmen lassen, in einem Traditionsrestaurant einen Tisch zu reservieren und eine kleine Ükelkonferenz mit dem alten Minimax abzuhalten. Das war ein rundum schöner Abend mit gutem Essen und leckerem Bierchen bzw. Spezi im Schatten der Linden, und gewichtige Themen wurden gewälzt, und leichtere beplaudert. Später haben wir uns dann ins kühle Gewölbe vor dem einsetzenden Sturzregen zurückgezogen und munter weiterschnackt, ein Schatzkästlein an Geheimtipps für Ufer und Küche wurden mir mitgeteilt! Wahnsinn, da spammt man in einem Internetforum mal ein bisschen herum, und plötzlich treten richtig echte, interessante und nette Leute ins wahre Leben. Also, wer daran zweifelt, das das Internet das Leben bereichert, den muss man an den Ükel und die tollen Leute hier verweisen!
Ganz lieben Dank an Team Hübner/Hörbiger für den wunderbaren Abend,
herzlich
Minimax

Edit: Und die Ükelei nimmt kein Ende: Dieses Wochenende kriege ich ein privates Fulda-Guiding von Bruder @Kochtopf , heissa, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt- wobei ich diesmal weiss, was ich mitnehme. Ganz sicher. Also, so in etwa. Andererseits...


----------



## Tobias85

Sehr schön, Mini!  Ich hoffe, unsere beiden Nordlichter habe allerhand nützliches sowie mindestens genauso viel unnützes Klimmbimm für ihre Angelei kaufen können. Und vielleicht kannst du die Tipps ja am Wochenende direkt umsetzen beim Guiding am Döbelfluss.


----------



## phirania

Also in etwa Anderseits....

Kommen da schon wieder Zweifel auf...???


----------



## geomas

Danke Minimax für das Teilhabenlassen am Ükel-Trio-Treff. 
Hoffentlich tragen die Geschäfte schöne Früchte auf das Heinz und Susanne sich bald wieder auf die Angelei fokussieren können.

Viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spaß bei Deinem Fulle-Besuch. Dem Vernehmen nach hast Du einst eine ganz brauchbare Aal-Rute gebaut - die wäre doch ganz sicher passendes Besteck für Deine Tour gen Nordhessen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Dem Vernehmen nach hast Du einst eine ganz brauchbare Aal-Rute gebaut - die wäre doch ganz sicher passendes Besteck für Deine Tour gen Nordhessen.



Ich habe bereits meine Dispositionen getroffen, und mein kundiger und gewässererfahrener Guide hat meine Auswahl gebilligt. Mein Entschluss ist unumstößlich.

Aber ja, vielleicht hast Du recht, immerhin hat selbstgebautes Tackle +1 auf alle Anbisswürfe.  Aber dann könnte ich ja auch die SLB mitnehmen,
ich meine, eine oder zwei Ruten mehr oder weniger? Oder- ich stelle nochmal ganz neu um, und betone doch das Posenangeln. Nur ganz ohne Ledgerkapazitäten? Hmm. Hmm Hmm Hmm.

Ojemine, wem will ich was vormachen? Ich bin heftig erkrankt am Angeltourfieber, und meine Temperatur steigt stündlich!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax, @Kochtopf: Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für Eure Tour an die F...ulda. Vielleicht solltest Du sie nicht immer als Fulle bezeichnen, damit sie Deinen anglerischen Ambitionen wieder mehr gewogen ist. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch beiden viel Spaß, dicke Döbel und was Ihr Euch sonst noch alles so vorstellt. Petri!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax, @Kochtopf: Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für Eure Tour an die F...ulda. Vielleicht solltest Du sie nicht immer als Fulle bezeichnen, damit sie Deinen anglerischen Ambitionen wieder mehr gewogen ist. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch beiden viel Spaß, dicke Döbel und was Ihr Euch sonst noch alles so vorstellt. Petri!


Lieber Wuemme, wenn der besoffene Wahlspruch (quasi das äquvivalent zu kölle allaaf nur ohne Karneval) in einer Region "Fullewasser fullewasser hoihoihoi" ist kann es nicht so schlimm sein. Selbst Mundartbarden wie Dark Vatter un sinne Kombo singen vom Fullestrand. Ich glaube, ich hatte zuletzt einfach Pech und davor war es Hybris, aber Minimaxistopheles wird mir die Faxen schon ausstreiben.

@Minimax: ganz ohne ledgermöglichkeit würde ich mir gut überlegen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So ist das, wenn Ortsfremde meinen, sich in Dinge einmischen zu können, von dessen mundartlichen Besonderheiten sie keine Ahnung haben. Ich ziehe meinen Einwand hiermit zurück, lieber @Kochtopf.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hatte zuletzt einfach Pech und davor war es Hybris,


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe heute eine originalgetreue Minimaxactionfigur gesehen, man achte auf Details wie das unnatürlich Glatte Gesicht und die Präferenz zum englischen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine originalgetreue Minimaxactionfigur gesehen.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325819
> Anhang anzeigen 325820


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Herzlichen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Das war ja ein regelrechter Döbelkrimi. Habe deine tolle Geschichte mit Begeisterung gelesen. Ich wäre zu gerne dabei gewesen. Der Bericht war für mich auch sehr Lehrreich.

@Racklinger Petri zu deinen Fängen. Dein Bericht hat mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen. Ist immer sehr interessant wenn ich lese was ihr probiert und auf euch nehmt, um an den Zielfisch zu kommen. Schöne Bilder und ein top Gewässer was du da beangelst.

@Minimax  und @Kochtopf Ich wünsche euch gutes Gelingen an der Fulle. @Wuemmehunter Die Bezeichnung Fulle ist hier
in Nordhessen wirklich sehr geläufig. 
Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Minimax und Kochtopf viel Spaß und ein lustiges Beisammen sein. Ihr beide seid ein gutes Team
und ich denke mal ihr werdet über gute Fänge berichten können. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wann ihr zusammen auf die Pirsch an die Fulda geht, aber wenn ich das wüsste würde es mir nichts nützen um euch mal zu besuchen, da ich absolut in den nächsten Tagen keine Zeit habe. Leider werde ich in nächster Zeit wohl auch nicht zum fischen kommen.
Minimax, es war bestimmt sehr schön mit @Tricast und Frau Hübner mal wieder an einem Tisch zu sitzen und über das schönste Hobby der Welt zu plaudern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Sodele, nachdem der Dauerregen gegen Abend endlich mal nachgelassen hatte, bin ich nochmal an meinen Döbelbach geradelt. Leider war der Wasserstand durch den Regen leicht erhöht und die Strömung deutlich stärker. An freie Leine wäre heute gar nicht zu denken gewesen. Mein angefütterter Mais wurde heute komplett ignoriert, ich konnte auch nur wenige Döbel ausmachen. Und beim Grundangeln mit leichtem Blei am Seitanarm hatte ich permanent Fadenalgen am Blei und über dem Haken, welche stromauf teils flächendeckend den Grund bewachsen und durch die nun stärke Strömung mitgerissen wurden. War keine schöne Angelei und gebissen hat auch nichts.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein Team wie Ren & Stimpy


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine originalgetreue Minimaxactionfigur gesehen, man achte auf Details wie das unnatürlich Glatte Gesicht und die Präferenz zum englischen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325819
> Anhang anzeigen 325820


Unglaublich. Deine Fantasie ist grenzenlos.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Team wie Ren & Stimpy


Klär mich auf, die beiden kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sodele, nachdem der Dauerregen gegen Abend endlich mal nachgelassen hatte, bin ich nochmal an meinen Döbelbach geradelt. Leider war der Wasserstand durch den Regen leicht erhöht und die Strömung deutlich stärker. An freie Leine wäre heute gar nicht zu denken gewesen. Mein angefütterter Mais wurde heute komplett ignoriert, ich konnte auch nur wenige Döbel ausmachen. Und beim Grundangeln mit leichtem Blei am Seitanarm hatte ich permanent Fadenalgen am Blei und über dem Haken, welche stromauf teils flächendeckend den Grund bewachsen und durch die nun stärke Strömung mitgerissen wurden. War keine schöne Angelei und gebissen hat auch nichts.


Tja, nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag. Unter solchen Bedingungen macht es klar kein Spaß aber ein Versuch ist es immer wert.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> aber ein Versuch ist es immer wert



Das auf jeden Fall, ist wieder ein weiteres Stückchen Erfahrung auf dem Weg zum Erfolg


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine originalgetreue Minimaxactionfigur gesehen



! Wie geil! Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt, sehr sogar.  Ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, das ich gleich morgen früh Kontakt zu meinen Rechtsanwälten aufnehmen werde und die Firma Bandai zurück in die Steinzeit klagen lasse.

Lieber El Potto, natürlich bleibt bei unserem Plan, wir machens wie bei Belle Alliance: Die Fulda ist die Bestie Napoleon, Du gibst Wellington und ich komm dann als Blücher angeritten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, das ich gleich morgen früh Kontakt zu meinen Rechtsanwälten aufnehmen werde und die Firma Bandai zurück in die Steinzeit klagen lasse.



 Das nenne ich Geil


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : das nächste Mal klappts dann hoffentlich. Ob die Fadenalgen so schnell gehen wie sie gekommen sind?


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Klär mich auf, die beiden kenne ich nicht.


Ren und Stimpy sind ihres Zeichens Protagonisten der nach ihnen benannten Ren and Stimpy Show und sind ein cholerischer Chihuahua und eine fette lethargische und vor allem dümmliche Katze. Sehr abseitiger Humor


----------



## Jason

Ich bin letztes Jahr nach Starkregen auch mal an unser Flüsschen gegangen, weil ich dachte das die Rotpunktdöbel nun gut beißen würden. Nachdem ich angekommen war, fand ich einen stark angestiegenen Fluss mit brauner Brühe vor. Die Strömung war zudem auch sehr stark. War am überlegen, ob ich es überhaupt probieren soll. Ich entschied mich dafür, in der Strömung zu blinkern und war lange am ackern, aber nichts ging. Zwischenzeitlich kam ein Vereinskollege dazu und 
betrachtete das Desaster. Er sagte nur das, das heute keinen Zweck hat und verschwand wieder. Ich blieb aber hartnäckig
und konnte nach ca. 2 Stunden auf einen schwarzen Spinner in dieser dunklen Brühe doch noch eine stattliche Forelle fangen. 
Ich will damit nur sagen @Tobias85 irgendwann wäre bei die bestimmt was gegangen. Aber wenn man mit der Gesamtsituation nicht zufrieden ist und man nicht so die Zeit hat, dann lieber zusammen packen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ren und Stimpy sind ihres Zeichens Protagonisten der nach ihnen benannten Ren and Stimpy Show.....Sehr abseitiger Humor



Ohja. Eine der coolsten Folgen war die mie der Bauchnabelflusen-Fee


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall, ist wieder ein weiteres Stückchen Erfahrung auf dem Weg zum Erfolg


Genau so ist es. Probieren, testen, machen und tun. Nur so kann man seine Linie finden. Ich habe auch noch so viel zu lernen in diesem Sport. Habe zwar früh angefangen zu angeln, aber eine Pause von ca. 15 Jahre gehabt (leider, einfach zuviel versäumt) Hier wurde mir allerdings schon viel auf die Sprünge geholfen. Bin echt froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Wie sagt man so schön "Lesen bildet" 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> War keine schöne Angelei und gebissen hat auch nichts.



Ach mein Lieber, gräm Dich nicht, so ist Fussball. Grade die kleinen Fliessgewässer und ihre Bewohner können ihr Gesicht von einem Tag auf den Anderen ändern. Und nach solche Regenfluten und so ganz anderen umständen, wer wills den Fischen verübeln das sie nun erstmal verschnupft sind und sich neu orientieren müssen? Und Du bist ja nicht verpflichtet, dort zu fangen. Pfeif Dir eins, sei leichten Herzens und such Dir einen schönen Teich. Und während Du wie ein Wasserspeier auf deinen Stuhl hockst, das Kinn in die Hände gestützt und  auf die Wagglerspitze achtest, die seit 5einhalb Stunden wie gemeisselt in der trüben Brühe mit Pollenfilm steht, malst Du dir aus, wie Du musikalisch untermalt vom Walkürenritt in ein paar Tagen bei sinkendem Wasserstand und leicht angetrübtem Wasserstand unter deinen Döbeln, die dann natürlich arglos Erntedankfest feiern, aufräumst. Kopf hoch! 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ren und Stimpy sind ihres Zeichens Protagonisten der nach ihnen benannten Ren and Stimpy Show und sind ein cholerischer Chihuahua und eine fette lethargische und vor allem dümmliche Katze. Sehr abseitiger Humor



Ehrlich gesagt, empfand ich Ren immer als einen ruhigen und ausgeglichenen Charakter, der von einer defizitären, chaotischen und ungerechten Welt ständig auf die Probe gestellt wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 - das wäre vielleicht DER Moment für Trotting gewesen (für so Tage schuf der HERR  Drennan Twintipruten!), schade dass dir die vermaledeite Natur einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat, aber deine Zeit wird kommen!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach mein Lieber, gräm Dich nicht, so ist Fussball. Grade die kleinen Fliessgewässer und ihre Bewohner können ihr Gesicht von einem Tag auf den Anderen ändern. Und nach solche Regenfluten und so ganz anderen umständen, wer wills den Fischen verübeln das sie nun erstmal verschnupft sind und sich neu orientieren müssen? Und Du bist ja nicht verpflichtet, dort zu fangen. Pfeif Dir eins, sei leichten Herzens und such Dir einen schönen Teich. Und während Du wie ein Wasserspeier auf deinen Stuhl hockst, das Kinn in die Hände gestützt und  auf die Wagglerspitze achtest, die seit 5einhalb Stunden wie gemeisselt in der trüben Brühe mit Pollenfilm steht, malst Du dir aus, wie Du musikalisch untermalt vom Walkürenritt in ein paar Tagen bei sinkendem Wasserstand und leicht angetrübtem Wasserstand unter deinen Döbeln, die dann natürlich arglos Erntedankfest feiern, aufräumst. Kopf hoch!
> hg
> Minimax


Das hast du wirklich gut beschrieben. Du triffst es genau auf den Punkt. Meine Hochachtung. Die Fische müssen sich während und nach dem Hochwasser neu orientieren.  An einem Sillgewässer hat man nicht solche Probleme. Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich mit unserem Flüsschen auch. Aber was soll man machen, wenn kein Teich oder ähnliches in der Nähe ist

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Ich melde gehorsamst einen dicken Franzosen. Mit Baguette und Rotwein. 4h Angeln vom Belly ohne Kontakt. Ich wollte schon die Marseillaise singen und die Flagge hissen zum heimpaddeln ... Keiner wollte mein Wurmbündel ... Nun gut ... 10 fette Tauwürmer am 3/0 Drilling bekommen auch nicht allen Flossenträgern  nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag ...


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich melde gehorsamst einen dicken Franzosen. Mit Baguette und Rotwein. 4h Angeln vom Belly ohne Kontakt. Ich wollte schon die Marseillaise singen und die Flagge hissen zum heimpaddeln ... Keiner wollte mein Wurmbündel ... Nun gut ... 10 fette Tauwürmer am 3/0 Drilling bekommen auch nicht allen Flossenträgern  nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag ...



Nee klar - bei 10 fetten Würmern kann es schonmal dauern....
Als ich 1994 beschlossen habe meinen ersten Waller aus dem Rhein zu ziehen, hat das auch ne Weile gedauert: 24/7x7, dann eine Woche angeln im Ärmelkanal, dann nochmal 24/7x6. Was ist schon ein Quartal, wenn man einen guten Fisch fangen will.
Also dranbleiben..


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - jetzt habe ich ganz plötzlich zeit bis 4 um Plötzen zu ärgern.
Wenn ich nur wüsste wo.. .
Jetzt erstmal neue Maden besorgen.
Und wieder; wenn ich nur wüsste wo.. .
Ist noch lange hin, bis die ersten Läden öffnen.
Euch einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag..!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Folge Deinem Bauchgefühl. Ich wünsche Dir ein paar richtig gute Plötzen.
Edit: Der Wels ist ja immer noch eine offene Wunde Frau mich. Wenn das bloß nicht so zeitintensiv wäre.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @rhinefisher: Folge Deinem Bauchgefühl. Ich wünsche Dir ein paar richtig gute Plötzen.
> Edit: Der Wels ist ja immer noch eine offene Wunde Frau mich. Wenn das bloß nicht so zeitintensiv wäre.


Der Wels ist für mich ein Ärgernis dass den ganzen Aalansitz stressig werden lassen kann ^^


----------



## daci7

Jaaa ... die kleinen Kaulquappen sind sicher nervig beim Aalen. Aber wenn die mal die ~70cm geknackt haben sind die mir lieber als jeder Aal. Aber man will ja bekanntlich immer das, was man nicht hat.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Wels ist für mich ein Ärgernis dass den ganzen Aalansitz stressig werden lassen kann ^^


Diesen Stress hätte ich richtig gern!


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sodele, nachdem der Dauerregen gegen Abend endlich mal nachgelassen hatte, bin ich nochmal an meinen Döbelbach geradelt. Leider war der Wasserstand durch den Regen leicht erhöht und die Strömung deutlich stärker. An freie Leine wäre heute gar nicht zu denken gewesen. Mein angefütterter Mais wurde heute komplett ignoriert, ich konnte auch nur wenige Döbel ausmachen. Und beim Grundangeln mit leichtem Blei am Seitanarm hatte ich permanent Fadenalgen am Blei und über dem Haken, welche stromauf teils flächendeckend den Grund bewachsen und durch die nun stärke Strömung mitgerissen wurden. War keine schöne Angelei und gebissen hat auch nichts.



Ist mir fast ähnlich ergangen...
Nachdem ich wieder an den Bach erinnert auf Bebachtung gegangen bin,musste ich feststellen das nach dem Dauerregen der Bach doch sehr viel Wasser führte....
Nun gut hatte eh keine Angelsachen dabei.
Aber gut der Bach ist noch da...
Und weiter unter Beobachtung.


----------



## phirania

Aber mal was anderes ...
Was ist mit unserm Andal los.?
Man liest oder  hört ja in letzter zeit nichts mehr von Ihm.
Der wird doch hoffendlich nicht erkrankt sein.?


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Jaaa ... die kleinen Kaulquappen sind sicher nervig beim Aalen. Aber wenn die mal die ~70cm geknackt haben sind die mir lieber als jeder Aal. Aber man will ja bekanntlich immer das, was man nicht hat.


Wenn die dauerhaft beissen würden hätte ich keine Probleme, die Kaulquappen sind allerdings sehr lästig.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Diesen Stress hätte ich richtig gern!


Wir machen nächstes Jahr  mal nen reviertausch  du führst mich zum Aland und ich schaue dass du gewallert wirst


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Gerne, gerne, gerne!!!!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Wels ist für mich ein Ärgernis dass den ganzen Aalansitz stressig werden lassen kann ^^



Warum denn? Ich denke: Man rüstet sich doch für seinen Zielfisch, und den alleine. Wenns auf Aal geht, angelt man mit Gerät und Methoden auf Aal. Beisst eine 2 1/2 Meter Kaulquappe, dann wars Pech oder Glück.  Und wenn man sich ne Chance auf Wels ausrechnet und man diesen Fisch fangen will, dann muss die Ehrlichkeit da sein, auf Waller zu angeln, wie bei @daci7 .
Wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn wir unsere Taktik und Zeugs auf den Maximalen Verdachtsfisch statt auf den Zielfisch abstimmen? @geomas angelt an Teichen, die jederzeit monströse Karpfen beherbergen könnten. In dieser Denkschule müsste er seine leichten Ledgersachen zuhause lassen, und mit nem schweren Stock und Ankertau anrücken, denn die Möglichkeit auf ein U Boot ist ja da.
Letztendlich liegt doch in dieser Richtung die Gefahr des Plumpsangelns, wie wir es ja hinter uns gelassen haben: Ich stimme mich ab auf den Größten Kaliber den das Gewässer beherbergt, und alles darunter kann ich dann ohnehin rauskranen.
Dann doch lieber ehrlich sein, und eine Montage auf Zielfisch Wels auslegen, die dem Urian gewachsen ist, aber nicht seine anderen Methoden auf Verdacht hin verwässern und vergröbern.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Was @Andal angeht hatte ich mich gestern auch schon gewundert. Seit Dienstag Abend war er nicht mehr online.

@jason 1: Ne, in dem Wasser ging gar nichts mehr. Die dicken Döbel stehen ja direkt vor dem Gitter auf 4 m² und ich musste denen Blei und Köder quasi direkt aufs Dach werfen, damit es in den fängigen bereich kommt. Das kannst du zwei/dreimal mache, aber wenn du jede Minute den Köder einholen und neu auswerfen musst, weil schon wieder 15cm Algen auf deinem Maiskorn hängen, dann verschreckst du die Döbel nur. Einmal sah es beim Einholen aus, als hätte ich eine kapitalen Aal unter der Rutenspitze hängen, so lang und dick war der Algenklumpen nach wenigen Minuten - vielleicht hilft dieses Bild, das Ausmaß der Algenschwemme zu erfassen. Demetsprechend wäre auch an Trotting nicht zu denken gewesen, @Kochtopf. Zumal ich vermute, dass sich die Döbel bei der Strömung eh weiter in die Unterführung oder dahinter zurückgezogen haben, die hätten sonst mitten in der Strömung gestanden.

@geomas: Durch das sonnige Frühjahr und das flache Wasser ist der Grund auf den nächsten Kilometer stromauf wirklich fast komplett voll mit diesen langen Algen. Da kommt noch einiges runter diesen Sommer, aber vielleicht reißt das leichte "Hochwasser" ja jetzt erstmal alles locker sitzende weg und ich hab dann erstmal etwas Ruhe, wenn die Strömung da wieder weniger dran zerrt.

@rhinefisher: Viel Erfolg bei der Rotaugenangelei, hoffentlich konntest du eine schöne Stelle finden.


----------



## Orothred

Ich beneide einige von euch ja.....offenbar kommt ihr fast täglich ans Wasser....

Wie schafft ihr das zeitlich? Wenn ich abends noch los würde hät ich maximal zwei Stunden Zeit, das lohnt sich ja kaum...


----------



## Racklinger

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich beneide einige von euch ja.....offenbar kommt ihr fast täglich ans Wasser....
> 
> Wie schafft ihr das zeitlich? Wenn ich abends noch los würde hät ich maximal zwei Stunden Zeit, das lohnt sich ja kaum...


Meine Rede, wenn ich Glück habe kann ich eine Angelsession alle drei, vier Wochen einplanen. Aber mit einem kleinen Sohnemann daheim und dem nächsten im Anmarsch ist einfach nicht mehr drinn
Dafür genießt man jede Minute am Wasser um so mehr


----------



## Andal

Keine Sorge Freunde - ich mach bloss mal Urlaub von allem und eine Pause!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Freunde - ich mach bloss mal Urlaub von allem und eine Pause!



Der sei dir gegönnt, dann brauchen wir uns ja keine Sorgen zu machen


----------



## Tobias85

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich beneide einige von euch ja.....offenbar kommt ihr fast täglich ans Wasser....
> 
> Wie schafft ihr das zeitlich? Wenn ich abends noch los würde hät ich maximal zwei Stunden Zeit, das lohnt sich ja kaum...



So ein Zweitstudium verschafft einem eine gewisse Flexibilität und diese Woche ist sogar ganz frei, sonst würd ich auch nicht jeden Tag losziehen können  Gleich gehts auch mit unükelhaften Angelmethoden an den Kanal und auf einem Weg nochmal den Wasserstand am Bach abklären.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich beneide einige von euch ja.....offenbar kommt ihr fast täglich ans Wasser....
> 
> Wie schafft ihr das zeitlich? Wenn ich abends noch los würde hät ich maximal zwei Stunden Zeit, das lohnt sich ja kaum...




Prioritäten richtig setzen !


----------



## daci7

Ich hab auch einen kleinen Sohnemann und zwei weitere sind unterwegs ... mindestens zweimal die Woche muss ich aber ans Wasser sonst werde ich biestig. Das weiß meine Frau genau und lässt mich gewähren - genauso wie ich ihr natürlich den gleichen Freiraum gebe.

Übrigens sind 2-3h Sessions absolut ausreichend um erfolgreich zu fischen. Man muss ein wenig lernen sich tatsächlich auf das wesentliche zu reduzieren. Einmal meine ich das natürlich gerätetechnisch - bei solchen Kurzansitzen macht ein volles Futteral keinen Sinn, man wechselt eh nicht 5x die Technik.
Andererseits meine ich das aber auch zeittechnisch. Meist kennt man ja die Beißzeiten und ist trotzdem 2h vorher am swim um sich gemütlich "in Stimmung zu bringen".
Das mache ich zwar immernoch gerne - aber man fängt ehrlich gesagt nicht weniger, wenn man genau die Beißzeiten abklappert.  Soll heißen, wenn ich Aalen gehe, dann geh ich erst um halb 11 los und kann um 1 meist wieder einpacken.
Bei den Urianen sind die Beißzeiten meist noch heftiger - da gehts maximal ne Stunde wild zu und dann ist kompletter Totentanz.
Praktisch ist es dabei gut vernetzt zu sein um von vielen Quellen Infos bezüglich der Zeiten zu kriegen


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes ...
> Was ist mit unserm Andal los.?
> Man liest oder  hört ja in letzter zeit nichts mehr von Ihm.
> Der wird doch hoffendlich nicht erkrankt sein.?


Andal geht es gut. Der macht Urlaub

Gruß Jason
Ups, er hat sich ja schon gemeldet


----------



## Forelle74

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich beneide einige von euch ja.....offenbar kommt ihr fast täglich ans Wasser....
> 
> Wie schafft ihr das zeitlich? Wenn ich abends noch los würde hät ich maximal zwei Stunden Zeit, das lohnt sich ja kaum...



Mommentan schaffe ichs auch max. alle 2 Wochen mal ans Wasser zu kommen .
Mein kleiner ist erst 6mon.  alt.
Aber meine Frau schaut auch das ich öfter ans Wasser komm.
Sie weis genau das ich sonst meist schon ungeduldig bin und nur noch vom Angeln rede.
Und vielleicht gar etwas motzig werde.



2h können sich auch lohnen.
Deshalb hab ich mir auch einen Verrein gesucht der ein paar Gewässer in der Nähe meiner Wohnung hat, uund welche Nahe der Arbeitsstelle.
Alles in allem sind alle Gewässer unter 1h zu erreichen.
So kann ich nach der Arbeit schnell mal hinfahren.
Und die 2km Bach sind in 2h sogar gemütlich abgefischt,
Man kennt ja schon die Hot Spots. 
Für Ansitze plan ich meist auch micht mehr als 4-5h ein.
Daci hat ja schon einiges zu den Beiszeiten geschrieben. 
Wenn man weiß wo und wie kann man auch bei kurzen Ansitzen Sternstunden erleben.
Kurz Angeln ist besser als gar nicht Angeln.


----------



## phirania

Nun ja ich könnte jeden Tag 24 Stunden..
ABER...
Man muss ja seinen inneren Schweinehund überwinden und die Gesundheit spielt da auch eine Rolle...
Dafür bin ich aber jeden Tag am See und in der Natur.
Auch ohne Angelkram....


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Danke für die frommen Wünsche, aber ich habe nichtmal versucht einen Plötz zu fangen,.
Genauer gesagt, habe ich garnicht geangelt, aber es immerhin geschafft nen Fuffi für Köder und Futter beim Örtlichen zu lassen.. .
Nachher noch zum Raiffeisen und 25kg Weizenkleie kaufen..
Jetzt steht neuen Abenteuern nichts mehr im Wege..


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nachher noch zum Raiffeisen und 25kg Weizenkleie kaufen..



Nutzt du die als Teil deiner Futtermischung? Ist mir bisher noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen das Zeug...


----------



## MS aus G

Nach dem ausgefallenen Montag, ging es dann halt gestern mal wieder los!!!

Es sollte ja die Strömung werden. Nach dem es den ganzen Tag regnete, hatte ich zwar leichte Bedenken, ob des Treibgutes, das bei steigendem Pegel halt immer vorhanden ist. Es hielt sich aber in Grenzen!

Zu Anfang sollte sich ja entschneidert werden, was auch mit einem "wunderschönen" Gründling sogleich funktionierte! 2-3 Bisse gab es noch auf die 3 Maden, aber nichts blieb hängen!







Na gut, dann sollte es halt mit "meinem" Barbenköder (Rotwurm/Maden) weiter gehen. Erstmal tat sich allerdings nicht wirklich etwas, außer ein paar Weidenbüschen! Dann, wie aus heiterem Himmel, Rute krumm und olala!!! Nach schönem Drill gab es eine 63cm Barbe in sehr guter Kondition!!!






Es blieb allerdings, mal wieder, bei dieser Einen! Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit kamen noch 3 Aale hinzu, die den Abend, für mich zu einem guten Abschluss brachten!!! 

Noch mal kurz auf die Gegebenheiten bei mir vor Ort einzugehen, da ja von anderen Teilen der Republik ganz andere Methoden beschrieben wurden!

Ich fische bei mir halt auch sehr leicht/fein, da die Weser hier nur etwa einen Meter tief ist! Die Montagen so einfach wie möglich gehalten! 20gr. diesmal, normal nur 10gr., da aber das Wasser am steigen war etwas schwerer. An einer Rute Tropfen an der anderen das gute, alte Sargblei! Wirbel mit 2 Karabinern, ich liebe diese Teile, da sie mir meine Art der Angelei ungemein erleichtern (Bleiwechsel ohne Schere oder Messer). 10er Haken mit 20er Vorfach (Handelsware von DAM fertig gebunden) Rotwurm und 3 Maden, fertig. Am Sargblei kommt meist ein 6er Haken mit 30er Vorfach und ein Tauwurm dran und gut ist! Anfüttern tue ich des Abends/Nächtens zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht! Würde sich eh nicht sonderlich "lohnen", da ich meist auch "nur" 3h Zeit habe! Gestern z.B. von 21.30 bis 0.30 Uhr!

Es kommt halt bei jedem darauf an, was man vor Ort vorfindet! Die "Kunst" ist es dann das Beste für sich vor Ort herauszufinden!!! Denn bei 3, 4 oder 5m tiefem Wasser bräuchte ich mit meinen 10 oder 20gr. gar nicht erst anfangen, aber hier vor Ort reicht das halt aus, obwohl auch ordentlich Strömung ist!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht.

Petri Heil, Mario!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mario, du begnadeter Barbenflüsterer. Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nutzt du die als Teil deiner Futtermischung? Ist mir bisher noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen das Zeug...



2 Teile Kleie, 2 Teile "flüssich Brodd", 2 Teile Fertigfutter und 1 Teil Köder - das ist eigentlich meine standard Grundmischung.
Ich bin ja kein Wettkämpfer, da muß das garnicht sooo ausgeklügelt sein...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Am Fluss schlägt Masse sowieso Klasse.


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Nach dem ausgefallenen Montag, ging es dann halt gestern mal wieder los!!!
> 
> Es sollte ja die Strömung werden. Nach dem es den ganzen Tag regnete, hatte ich zwar leichte Bedenken, ob des Treibgutes, das bei steigendem Pegel halt immer vorhanden ist. Es hielt sich aber in Grenzen!
> 
> Zu Anfang sollte sich ja entschneidert werden, was auch mit einem "wunderschönen" Gründling sogleich funktionierte! 2-3 Bisse gab es noch auf die 3 Maden, aber nichts blieb hängen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325848
> 
> 
> Na gut, dann sollte es halt mit "meinem" Barbenköder (Rotwurm/Maden) weiter gehen. Erstmal tat sich allerdings nicht wirklich etwas, außer ein paar Weidenbüschen! Dann, wie aus heiterem Himmel, Rute krumm und olala!!! Nach schönem Drill gab es eine 63cm Barbe in sehr guter Kondition!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325849
> 
> 
> Es blieb allerdings, mal wieder, bei dieser Einen! Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit kamen noch 3 Aale hinzu, die den Abend, für mich zu einem guten Abschluss brachten!!!
> 
> Noch mal kurz auf die Gegebenheiten bei mir vor Ort einzugehen, da ja von anderen Teilen der Republik ganz andere Methoden beschrieben wurden!
> 
> Ich fische bei mir halt auch sehr leicht/fein, da die Weser hier nur etwa einen Meter tief ist! Die Montagen so einfach wie möglich gehalten! 20gr. diesmal, normal nur 10gr., da aber das Wasser am steigen war etwas schwerer. An einer Rute Tropfen an der anderen das gute, alte Sargblei! Wirbel mit 2 Karabinern, ich liebe diese Teile, da sie mir meine Art der Angelei ungemein erleichtern (Bleiwechsel ohne Schere oder Messer). 10er Haken mit 20er Vorfach (Handelsware von DAM fertig gebunden) Rotwurm und 3 Maden, fertig. Am Sargblei kommt meist ein 6er Haken mit 30er Vorfach und ein Tauwurm dran und gut ist! Anfüttern tue ich des Abends/Nächtens zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht! Würde sich eh nicht sonderlich "lohnen", da ich meist auch "nur" 3h Zeit habe! Gestern z.B. von 21.30 bis 0.30 Uhr!
> 
> Es kommt halt bei jedem darauf an, was man vor Ort vorfindet! Die "Kunst" ist es dann das Beste für sich vor Ort herauszufinden!!! Denn bei 3, 4 oder 5m tiefem Wasser bräuchte ich mit meinen 10 oder 20gr. gar nicht erst anfangen, aber hier vor Ort reicht das halt aus, obwohl auch ordentlich Strömung ist!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Petri.
Dar Barbenflüsterer hat wieder mal zu geschlagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Barbario! Du hast ein Händchen für Barben. Du wirfst gerade ein und lässt das zehn Gramm blei dann bis zur Strömungskante hoppsen? Wie erfolgt die Bissanzeige?


----------



## rhinefisher

Werte Herren!
Wir haben hier doch einige begnadete Posenbauer....
Irgendwie überlege ich gerade was ich mir zum Posenbau wohl kaufen muß....
Klar, ne Drechselbank - da habt ihr doch eigentlich alle irgendwas von Proxxon, oder!?
Welche und wo?
Vor Allem; was brauche ich noch? Irgendwelche Messer/Beitel? Oder macht man das mit Sandpapier?
Was lässt sich gut verarbeiten? Balsa wäre eigentlich der Stoff meiner Wahl, aber Rohazell wäre vielleicht auch interessant.. .
Womit lackiert ihr? Bootslack und Epxy hätte ich wohl noch.
Für ein Paar Infos wäre ich dankbar..


----------



## MS aus G

Danke Euch!

Um mal die Uhr zu gebrauchen: Ich werfe mit dem Tropfen etwa nach 11 Uhr (ca. 20m vom Ufer), liegen bleibt es meist bei 10 Uhr (sollte es), was dann etwa 10m vom Ufer sein sollte und etwa 25m unterhalb! Als Rute dient mir momentan meine Spinnrute mit 2.4m und 30gr. Wurfgewicht, gerade in einen Erdständer mit einer Bimmel dran! Was evtl. noch interessant ist: Geflecht in 0,13mm als Hauptschnur! Die Barben bisher haben auch immer direkt gehangen, da war nichts mit Gezuppel und der Haken, auf dem Bild sieht man den Rotwurm noch, immer vorne in der Lippe!!! Als Rolle dient entweder die Ninja oder eine Caldia in 2500er Größe! Beide Bremsen arbeiten sehr, sehr gut! Auf dem Treffen war es z. B. die Ninja mit der 68er, gestern durfte die Caldia ran! Gestern hatte ich als 2. Ständer einen Erdspieß geht auch, rutscht aber bei zu viel Druck (Treibgut) auch gerne mal aus dem "V". Nehme ich gerne als erstes zum entschneidern mit nur 2-3 Maden und direkt in der Hand gehalten! Die andere Rute hat ein höheres WG, damit werfe ich auch etwas gerader so etwa 11.30 Uhr und auch nur etwa in 15m Entfernung. Das Sargblei bleibt halt eher liegen! Also eigentlich "Oldschool" oder Plumsangler in Reinkultur!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

Hier mal zum Vergleich: 

Einmal in der Buhne







Danach an der Strömung, wobei halt da, das "V" noch durch einen anderen gelben Ständer ersetzt wird und die Ruten werden noch getauscht!






Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, Mario! Ich finds bemerkenswert, wie du mit solcher Regelmäßigkeit so schöne Barben rausziehst. 

Der Gründlich ist allerdings auch bildschön...die Zeichnung strahlt ja fast und wohlgenährt ist er auch.


----------



## Forelle74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Werte Herren!
> Wir haben hier doch einige begnadete Posenbauer....
> Irgendwie überlege ich gerade was ich mir zum Posenbau wohl kaufen muß....
> Klar, ne Drechselbank - da habt ihr doch eigentlich alle irgendwas von Proxxon, oder!?
> Welche und wo?
> Vor Allem; was brauche ich noch? Irgendwelche Messer/Beitel? Oder macht man das mit Sandpapier?
> Was lässt sich gut verarbeiten? Balsa wäre eigentlich der Stoff meiner Wahl, aber Rohazell wäre vielleicht auch interessant.. .
> Womit lackiert ihr? Bootslack und Epxy hätte ich wohl noch.
> Für ein Paar Infos wäre ich dankbar..


 @MS aus G Petri Mario.
Schöne Barbe.

Zum Posenbau:
Ich nehm ne Standbohrmaschine.
Hab mir Aufnahmen dafür gebastelt.
Geht aber bestimmt mit ner Drexelbank besser.
Vor allem härtere hölzer.

Balsa geht natürlich recht schnell und grad für feinere Posen bestens geeignet.
Da reicht grobes später feines Schleifpapier.
Hab mir vor kurzem Platanenlholz für meinen neuen Waggler geholt.
Das war schon recht hart.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Prototyp.















Alles noch roh.
Im lackieren bin ich selber noch nicht so fit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Pappelholz wäre auch ne Möglichkeit..


----------



## Tobias85

Döbeln war heute so lala bei mir. Sie waren zwar wieder da, Strömung war wieder ganz schwach und die Algen müssen tatsächlich soweit abgeerntet sein, kam heute kaum was den Bach runter. Aaaaaber: An Döbeln hat sich heute fast nur die Mittelklasse sehen lassen. Erst nach 10-15 Minuten kam mal ein dicker und schnappte sich ein Korn, meinen Hakenköder schnappte er sich aber nicht. Irgendwann hab ich dann doch de Mittelklassefischen die Chance gegeben, mir für einen Moment auf der Wiese Gesellschaft zu leisten. Klappte erst nicht so gut, er Haken wollte nicht wirklich greifen, hab den Fischen den Köder bestimmt 5mal aus dem Maul rausgezogen. Letztendlich biss dann aber doch noch ein 30er. Das schöne: Ich hatte den im Wasser eigentlich kleiner geschätzt, was wiederum bedeutet, dass ich möglicherweise auch die ganz dicken zu klein geschätzt habe. Ich hoffe, das finde ich diesen Sommer noch raus. 

Dann bin ich noch zum Auslauf der Unterführung auf der anderen Kanalseite gefahren und habe auch da noch Schwanz und Schwanzflosse eines definitiv nicht kleinen Döbels gesehen. Da werd ich auch nochmal ansitzen, aber da muss ich auf Grund ran und brauche einen selektiven Köder, den mir die kleinen nicht wegfressen. Vielleicht wieder eine Streichholzschachtel oder so.


----------



## Tobias85

@rhinefisher: Wir haben doch nen recht ausführlichen Posenbau-Thread, hast du den schon mal durchgearbeitet: Grade zu Holz und Lacken wurde da glaube ich schon einiges geschrieben. Was die Drechselbank angeht bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da schon was drin stand, aber vielleicht stellst du die Frage nochmal in dem Thread? Da werden es sicher noch mehr Leute lesen, die sich damit beschäftigen


----------



## Forelle74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Pappelholz wäre auch ne Möglichkeit..


Sorry hab mich verschrieben. 
Es war Platane.
Habs oben schon verbessert.
Pappel dürfte weicher sein.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Werte Herren!


Hört, hört welch geschmeidige Wortwahl   

@MS aus G ein herzliches Petri heil


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Hier mal zum Vergleich:
> 
> Einmal in der Buhne
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325852
> 
> 
> Danach an der Strömung, wobei halt da, das "V" noch durch einen anderen gelben Ständer ersetzt wird und die Ruten werden noch getauscht!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325853
> 
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri zu den Fischen,Mario.Schöne Gegend wo du Angelst.


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Döbeln war heute so lala bei mir. Sie waren zwar wieder da, Strömung war wieder ganz schwach und die Algen müssen tatsächlich soweit abgeerntet sein, kam heute kaum was den Bach runter. Aaaaaber: An Döbeln hat sich heute fast nur die Mittelklasse sehen lassen. Erst nach 10-15 Minuten kam mal ein dicker und schnappte sich ein Korn, meinen Hakenköder schnappte er sich aber nicht. Irgendwann hab ich dann doch de Mittelklassefischen die Chance gegeben, mir für einen Moment auf der Wiese Gesellschaft zu leisten. Klappte erst nicht so gut, er Haken wollte nicht wirklich greifen, hab den Fischen den Köder bestimmt 5mal aus dem Maul rausgezogen. Letztendlich biss dann aber doch noch ein 30er. Das schöne: Ich hatte den im Wasser eigentlich kleiner geschätzt, was wiederum bedeutet, dass ich möglicherweise auch die ganz dicken zu klein geschätzt habe. Ich hoffe, das finde ich diesen Sommer noch raus.
> 
> Dann bin ich noch zum Auslauf der Unterführung auf der anderen Kanalseite gefahren und habe auch da noch Schwanz und Schwanzflosse eines definitiv nicht kleinen Döbels gesehen. Da werd ich auch nochmal ansitzen, aber da muss ich auf Grund ran und brauche einen selektiven Köder, den mir die kleinen nicht wegfressen. Vielleicht wieder eine Streichholzschachtel oder so.


Petri zum Döbel.


----------



## phirania

War heute mal kurz schauen am kleinen Döbelbach....
Ordentlich was los da.
Wasserstand ist auch OK.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Forelle74

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325860
> Anhang anzeigen 325862


Sehr schönes Bächlein.
Da juckts mich schon wieder an unsere zu fahren.


----------



## Tricast

Berlin, oh Berlin, ich wußte garnicht dass man sich so lange über die richtige Form der Antenne an einer Avon Pose unterhalten kann, das für und wider und das warum und weshalb. Es war jedenfalls ein denkwürdiger Abend mit Minimax, leckerem Essen und süffigem Bier.
Wir, Susanne und ich, können nur Danke sagen für diesen wunderbaren Abend.

Deine Freunde
Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wir haben doch nen recht ausführlichen Posenbau-Thread,


Ganz genau. Und es wird auch Zeit, dass er mal wieder belebt wird. Momentan läuft ja die Angelsaison, die Temperaturen sind gestiegen und jeder hat im Garten oder am Haus, so wie ich, etwas zu tun. Wer sitzt da schon in seiner Werkstatt oder Bastelraum um Posen zu basteln? Die dunkle Jahreszeitist da doch am besten. Ausnahmen gibt es aber bestimmt.
@rhinefisher Ich werde mal ein Bild von meiner selbstgebauten Drechselbank zeigen. Werde das aber vom Stammtisch in den Posenbau Thread ziehen. Denn dazu ist er ja da.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Herrlich wars! Komme gerade von einer entspannten kurzen Feierabendtour an die Wümme wieder. Hatte die 1 1/4 lbs Drennan TwinTip dabei. Montage war ne durchgehende Hauptschnur mit nem 14er Specialist-Eisen und eine kurze Bleikette, die mit einem Wirbel mit der Hauptschnur verbunden war und durch zwei Schnurstoppern in Position gehalten wurde. Damit schöne anderthalb Stunden geledgert und ein gutes Duzend handlanger Plötzen, Güstern und zwei Gründlingen aus dem Fluss geholt. Highlight war ein kleiner Hecht, der sich beim Einholen der Montage richtig aggressiv auf die angeköderten Maden stürzte und tatsächlich für gute 20 Sekunden den lütten Haken nicht losgeworden ist. Aber dann hat er sich kurz geschüttelt und der aufregende Spaß war vorbei. Auch wenn nix Bemerkenswertes rausgekommen ist, war es mal wieder klasse, am kleinen Fluss.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Deine Freunde
> Susanne und Heinz



Oha, jetzt bin ich geschmeichelt- Dankeschön, meine Lieben
@MS aus G lieber Barbio, so ein schöner Bericht, vielen Dank dafür, und auch für die nachfolgenden Erläuterungen

Sorry für die Knappheit, ich leide grade an einer fast tödlichen Migräneattacke und ziehe mich jetzt wieder unters Bett zurück. Dort will ich liegen, in kühler Finsternis zwischen Wollmäusen und alten Lümmeltüten, und meinen platzenden, pochenden, ächzenden Schädel rythmisch gegen den Bettpfosten hauen. Aua, Aua, oweh.


----------



## geomas

^ gute Besserung, Minimax!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Gute Besserung @Minimax!


----------



## geomas

Mensch Mario, herzliches Petri heil zur Barbe! Und vielen Dank für den schjön geschriebenen Beericht + Ergänzungen!

@Tobias85 : auch Dir ein Petri heil - das wird ja ein spannender Sommer bei Dir am Bach...

@Wuemmehunter : Petri an die Wümme! Link-Ledgering ist doch ne prima Art des Grundangelns.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Herrlich wars! Komme gerade von einer entspannten kurzen Feierabendtour an die Wümme wieder. Hatte die 1 1/4 lbs Drennan TwinTip dabei. Montage war ne durchgehende Hauptschnur mit nem 14er Specialist-Eisen und eine kurze Bleikette, die mit einem Wirbel mit der Hauptschnur verbunden war und durch zwei Schnurstoppern in Position gehalten wurde. Damit schöne anderthalb Stunden geledgert und ein gutes Duzend handlanger Plötzen, Güstern und zwei Gründlingen aus dem Fluss geholt. Highlight war ein kleiner Hecht, der sich beim Einholen der Montage richtig aggressiv auf die angeköderten Maden stürzte und tatsächlich für gute 20 Sekunden den lütten Haken nicht losgeworden ist. Aber dann hat er sich kurz geschüttelt und der aufregende Spaß war vorbei. Auch wenn nix Bemerkenswertes rausgekommen ist, war es mal wieder klasse, am kleinen Fluss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325863
> Anhang anzeigen 325864


Petri,schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

Gute Besserung @Minimax!


----------



## ulli1958m

Ich war heute für 2 Std bei uns an der Südsee* mit Methodfeeder unterwegs und konnte 4-5 Brassen, eine Schleie und zwei Rotaugen fangen.
Die Brasse auf dem Foto hatte 3,1kg was bei einer Länge von 64cm recht viel war 
	

		
			
		

		
	










*Regenrückhaltebecken im Süden von meiner Heimatstadt


----------



## Hering 58

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich war heute für 2 Std bei uns an der Südsee* mit Methodfeeder unterwegs und konnte 4-5 Brassen, eine Schleie und zwei Rotaugen fangen.
> Die Brasse auf dem Foto hatte 3,1kg was bei einer Länge von 64cm recht viel war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325866
> Anhang anzeigen 325867
> 
> 
> *Regenrückhaltebecken im Süden von meiner Heimatstadt


Petri Ulli,schönes Gewässer.


----------



## ulli1958m

Minimax schrieb:


> ich leide grade an einer fast tödlichen Migräneattacke  ..... ächzenden Schädel rythmisch gegen den Bettpfosten hauen. Aua, Aua, oweh.


oh oh...ist u.a. auch mein Leiden...kann es gut nachvollziehen, dein AuaKopf

Gute Besserung


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt bin ich geschmeichelt- Dankeschön, meine Lieben
> @MS aus G lieber Barbio, so ein schöner Bericht, vielen Dank dafür, und auch für die nachfolgenden Erläuterungen
> 
> Sorry für die Knappheit, ich leide grade an einer fast tödlichen Migräneattacke und ziehe mich jetzt wieder unters Bett zurück. Dort will ich liegen, in kühler Finsternis zwischen Wollmäusen und alten Lümmeltüten, und meinen platzenden, pochenden, ächzenden Schädel rythmisch gegen den Bettpfosten hauen. Aua, Aua, oweh.



Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein herzlich-brüderliches Petri Heil an Tobsen, Wuemme und Ulli! Freue mich für jeden der raus kommt, aber wenn ich morgen um diese Zeit noch Schneider bin wird Minimax an Mutter Fulda übergeben. Fruchtbare Felder und so.

Gute Besserung  Bro @Minimax nicht dass du morgen schwächelst!


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Selbstverständlich auch von mir gute Besserung bezüglich deines Brummschädels.

@Wuemmehunter Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke. Dann ist es ja gut, dass der kleine Hechtracker sich los geschüttelt hat. Besser als wenn er dir mit seinen Zähnen das Vorfach gekappt hätte.

@MS aus G Petri zu deiner Barbe, du Barbenkönig

@Tobias85 Auch dir ein herzliches Petri. Schön, das du nach den gestrigen misslungenen Tag Erfolg hattest. Wie ich feststellen muss, bist du Zäh und bleibst am Ball.

@ulli1958m Petri zu der riesigen Brasse. 3,1kg ist ein Wort. Respekt dazu.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ich wollte eigentlich heute gaaaanz früh an einen Teich, hatte aber ne Nacht mit wenig Schlaf und hab mich in aller Frühe nach einem flüchtigen Blick in die Zeitung wieder in die Koje geschmissen.

Bin dann am frühen Nachmittag los. Ziel war ein kleiner Teich, der mit den „Giebelrauschen”. Hatte mich gut vorbereitet, die „Notizfotos” vom Gewässer analysiert, den Wetterbericht konsultiert und ansonsten am Vormittag munter transpiriert.

Der Teich war seit meinem letzten Besuch dort stark zugewachsen, die Angelstellen boten wenig Platz für Rutenhalter und derlei Kram.
Hatte mir in den Kopf gesetzt, mit der superkurzen „Pond-Wand” (ganz leichte Picker von knapp unter 2m) zu angeln, das erwies sich nach einer kurzen Abfolge von kleineren Pannen als wenig praktikabel. Hatte gerade mal einen heftigen Biß, den ich aber nicht „verwerten” konnte.
Dafür saß ich schön im Grünen:





Blick über die linke Schulter

Bin dann ohne das üppige Gepäck auf die andere Seite des Teichs, hmm, sah schon viel besser dort aus.
Gab mindestens drei Stellen, an denen man zumindest mit einer längeren Rute komfortabel agieren konnte.

Also rüber mit dem ganzen Gerödel, erstmal mit dem Katschi Micropellets auf die zu beangelnden Stellen geschossen. Dann Rute Nr. 2 montiert - eine alte lange Edelmatche mit Kapselrolle dran. Das Loten brachte die Erkenntnis, das der Teich an „meiner neuen Stelle” nur ca. 60cm tief war.
Etwas ungewohnt, aber was solls. Fisch war offenbar am Platz und in diesem Bereich hatte ich Ende Mai auch gefangen (vom Ufer gegenüber mit der Swingtiprute).
Kleiner Crystal-Waggler, nach einigem Zögern hab ich einen relativ dünnen 10er Kamasan B520 ans kurze Vorfach angeknotet. Mini-Haken und Haar nehm ich lieber beim Grundangeln.





Die alte Matche ist gut 4,5m lang, ne normale 12-13Fuß-Rute hätte es auch getan.


Als Köder diente Dosenmais, der schon bessere Zeiten gesehen hatte. Den Fischis wars egal, gab praktisch sofort einen Biß.
Die alte lange Rute bog sich schon mal ganz ordentlich, ans Tageslicht kam ein Giebel von etwa 25cm.




Der nächste Biß - wieder ein Giebel.


Dann deutlich mehr Widerstand - entweder die Großmutter aller Giebel oder ein Karpfen. Die Rute war richtig rund, der Fisch zog in die überhängenden Büsche, die Sehne (0,15er Maxima Chameleon) bereitete mir Sorgen, da die Bremse der Abu-Kapselrolle nicht so der Bringer ist. Hat ne Weile gedauert, aber dann war der Fisch im Kescher.





Satzi von knapp über 45cm - bislang der kräftigste Fisch an der alten leichten Matchrute.
Die Rute ist echt toll für ihr Alter - leider sind viele Angelstellen uferseitig zu zugewachsen,
um mit längeren Ruten bequem angeln zu können.
Deshalb hab ich sie viel zu selten genutzt.

Es kamen dann noch einige Giebel, typischerweise zwischen gut 20 und gut 25cm. Einer war auffällig hell und „Silbern”, die anderen eher Bronzefarben oder „Messing”.





Ausnahmsweise konnte ich heute keinen Rotmilan beobachten, aber ein Mäusebussard,
aufgeregte Bleßrallen und ne schlafende (?) Ringelnatter sorgten für „Naturkino”.

Eine Beißflaute konnte ich durch den Einsatz von Breadpunch als Hakenköder beenden. Der Himmel wurde langsam dunkler und die Bisse blieben aus.





Es blubbert und blubbert um die Pose herum - aber andere Species als Giebel und Karpfen konnte ich weder sehen noch überlisten.
Angeblich sind Plötz und Rotfeder, Brassen, Schleie, Hecht und Barsch im Teich.

Dafür gab es jetzt die „Posen-Stubser” - keine Ahnung, ob das Rotfedern waren.
Hab dann kurz nach neun zusammengepackt, ein guter Angelnachmittag und -abend.


----------



## geomas

@ulli1958m : Petri zu dem alten Brassen-Krieger! Sieht aus, als ob der Brachsen schon etliche Schlachten geschlagen hat.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich heute gaaaanz früh an einen Teich, hatte aber ne Nacht mit wenig Schlaf und hab mich in aller Frühe nach einem flüchtigen Blick in die Zeitung wieder in die Koje geschmissen.
> 
> Bin dann am frühen Nachmittag los. Ziel war ein kleiner Teich, der mit den „Giebelrauschen”. Hatte mich gut vorbereitet, die „Notizfotos” vom Gewässer analysiert, den Wetterbericht konsultiert und ansonsten am Vormittag munter transpiriert.
> 
> Der Teich war seit meinem letzten Besuch dort stark zugewachsen, die Angelstellen boten wenig Platz für Rutenhalter und derlei Kram.
> Hatte mir in den Kopf gesetzt, mit der superkurzen „Pond-Wand” (ganz leichte Picker von knapp unter 2m) zu angeln, das erwies sich nach einer kurzen Abfolge von kleineren Pannen als wenig praktikabel. Hatte gerade mal einen heftigen Biß, den ich aber nicht „verwerten” konnte.
> Dafür saß ich schön im Grünen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blick über die linke Schulter
> 
> Bin dann ohne das üppige Gepäck auf die andere Seite des Teichs, hmm, sah schon viel besser dort aus.
> Gab mindestens drei Stellen, an denen man zumindest mit einer längeren Rute komfortabel agieren konnte.
> 
> Also rüber mit dem ganzen Gerödel, erstmal mit dem Katschi Micropellets auf die zu beangelnden Stellen geschossen. Dann Rute Nr. 2 montiert - eine alte lange Edelmatche mit Kapselrolle dran. Das Loten brachte die Erkenntnis, das der Teich an „meiner neuen Stelle” nur ca. 60cm tief war.
> Etwas ungewohnt, aber was solls. Fisch war offenbar am Platz und in diesem Bereich hatte ich Ende Mai auch gefangen (vom Ufer gegenüber mit der Swingtiprute).
> Kleiner Crystal-Waggler, nach einigem Zögern hab ich einen relativ dünnen 10er Kamasan B520 ans kurze Vorfach angeknotet. Mini-Haken und Haar nehm ich lieber beim Grundangeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die alte Matche ist gut 4,5m lang, ne normale 12-13Fuß-Rute hätte es auch getan.
> 
> 
> Als Köder diente Dosenmais, der schon bessere Zeiten gesehen hatte. Den Fischis wars egal, gab praktisch sofort einen Biß.
> Die alte lange Rute bog sich schon mal ganz ordentlich, ans Tageslicht kam ein Giebel von etwa 25cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der nächste Biß - wieder ein Giebel.
> 
> 
> Dann deutlich mehr Widerstand - entweder die Großmutter aller Giebel oder ein Karpfen. Die Rute war richtig rund, der Fisch zog in die überhängenden Büsche, die Sehne (0,15er Maxima Chameleon) bereitete mir Sorgen, da die Bremse der Abu-Kapselrolle nicht so der Bringer ist. Hat ne Weile gedauert, aber dann war der Fisch im Kescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satzi von knapp über 45cm - bislang der kräftigste Fisch an der alten leichten Matchrute.
> Die Rute ist echt toll für ihr Alter - leider sind viele Angelstellen uferseitig zu zugewachsen,
> um mit längeren Ruten bequem angeln zu können.
> Deshalb hab ich sie viel zu selten genutzt.
> 
> Es kamen dann noch einige Giebel, typischerweise zwischen gut 20 und gut 25cm. Einer war auffällig hell und „Silbern”, die anderen eher Bronzefarben oder „Messing”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausnahmsweise konnte ich heute keinen Rotmilan beobachten, aber ein Mäusebussard,
> aufgeregte Bleßrallen und ne schlafende (?) Ringelnatter sorgten für „Naturkino”.
> 
> Eine Beißflaute konnte ich durch den Einsatz von Breadpunch als Hakenköder beenden. Der Himmel wurde langsam dunkler und die Bisse blieben aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es blubbert und blubbert um die Pose herum - aber andere Species als Giebel und Karpfen konnte ich weder sehen noch überlisten.
> Angeblich sind Plötz und Rotfeder, Brassen, Schleie, Hecht und Barsch im Teich.
> 
> Dafür gab es jetzt die „Posen-Stubser” - keine Ahnung, ob das Rotfedern waren.
> Hab dann kurz nach neun zusammengepackt, ein guter Angelnachmittag und -abend.


Sehr schöner Bericht und super Fotos hast du gemacht.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Tolle Bilder, du hattest echt einen super Angeltag. Ich beneide dich. Die Ringelnatter ist der Höhepunkt
Vielen Dank für deinen schönen Bericht.

Gruß jason


----------



## geomas

Danke Hartmut und Jason. Fototechnisch gibts noch deutliches Verbesserungspotential, ich bin nur zu faul, ne dicke Kamera mit noch dickeren Linsen ans Wasser zu schleppen. Hab meist nur ne alte kleine Kompaktknipse dabei.

Ringelnattern seh ich fast regelmäßig, sind echt gute Schwimmer, die Tierchen. Und sie lieben die Sonne. 
Das Auge sah seltsam aus.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch erstmal gute Besserung, lieber Mini!

Hier sind heute Abend ja noch ne Menge schöne Fische eingetrudelt. Petri @geomas, und wunderbare Bilder hast du wieder geschossen. Die Ringelnatter scheint auf jeden Fall kurz vor der Häutung zu stehen (trübe haut über den Augen) - tolles Foto!

@ulli1958m auch ein dickes Petri zum dicken Brassen, so einen hätte ich auch gern mal.  Und @Wuemmehunter: Dein Gründling schaut ein bisschen fotoscheu, Petri zu deinen Fängen. 

@phirania: Sind das nur Döbel, die sich da die Flocken schnappen? Da geht bestimmt was...wie groß sind die Fische denn dort? er Bach ist ja nochmal ne Ecke kleiner als mein kleiner Bach.



jason 1 schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Auch dir ein herzliches Petri. Schön, das du nach den gestrigen misslungenen Tag Erfolg hattest. Wie ich feststellen muss, bist du Zäh und bleibst am Ball.



Jetzt da ich weiß, dass dort so dicke Döbel sitzen, werd ich nicht mehr aufgeben! Das wird reine Fleißarbeit - oft hin, viel fangen und irgendwann muss mal ein dicker dabei sein. Und wenn ich dieses Jahr noch 50 Tage an den Bach fahren muss...


----------



## rhinefisher

Moinsen!
Gestern habe ich noch kurz in dem Posen-selbstbau-thread geschmökert.
Was MiniMax und Jason da so abliefern.....respekt!
Da muß ich mich mal ein wenig weiterbilden...


----------



## ulli1958m

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @ulli1958m auch ein dickes Petri zum dicken Brassen, so einen hätte ich auch gern mal.   /QUOTE]



@Tobias85 ....dein Wohnort Schaumburg, da würde ich spontan sagen am Mittellandkanal in den Wendebecken oder in den größeren Ausbuchtungen müssten auch große Brassen stehen oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und baldige Genesung an @Minimax !

@geomas 
Schöne Giebel hast gefangen und ein tolles keines Gewässer, ist das.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@ulli1958m: Petri, Ulli, das ist doch mal ne schöne Brasse! Ne Ü60 fehlt mir in diesem Jahr noch, aber ich arbeite daran. Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos.
@geomas: Auch Dir ein dickes Petri und ein Dankeschön für den Bericht und die wirklich tollen Fotos, geo. Vor allem die Ringelnatter gefällt mir gut.

Und da das Wochenende am Start steht, wünsche ich schon mal allen schöne Stunden am Wasser, natürlich ordentlich Fisch am Band. Das gilt ganz besonders unseren beiden "Fulle"-Anglern viel Spaß. @Minimax, Du bist hoffentlich wieder auf dem Damm bzw. nachher am Wasser.

Ich werde heute mal wieder an die Oste fahren und dort in die Nacht hinein fischen. Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin gerade unterwegs und an einer Strecke meines Flüsschens, die ich nicht beangeln darf bzw. braucht man ne extra Karte dafür.
 Hier treiben sich viele Döbel rum.
Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas auf den Handy Fotos.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @phirania: Sind das nur Döbel, die sich da die Flocken schnappen? Da geht bestimmt was...wie groß sind die Fische denn dort? er Bach ist ja nochmal ne Ecke kleiner als mein kleiner Bach.



Der Bach ist sehr variabel.
Im Schnitt 1bis 3 meter breit,0,50 bis 1,5 tief.
Da an der Stelle kurz vor der Brücke / Röhre tiefe Stelle ca 1,5 meter und es geht 4 meter unterirdisch weiter.
80 % Döbel in allen Größen,Rotaugen Ukel Barsch und Hecht stehen auch dort.
Und Aale die von der Werse hochziehen in unseren See.
Also der Bach ist ein Durchzugsgewässer vom Fluß zum See..


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade unterwegs und an einer Strecke meines Flüsschens, die ich nicht beangeln darf bzw. braucht man ne extra Karte dafür.
> Hier teiben sich viele Döbel rum.
> Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas auf den Handy Fotos.



Schönes Gewässer.
Aber bestimmt auch schwer zu beangeln.


----------



## phirania

Ach so auch ein dickes Petri an Alle Fänger.
Man kommt ja fast nicht mehr nach hier mit dem lesen habe hoffendlich keinen vergessen.


----------



## Orothred

Bester Kumpel (selbst kein Angler) kommt morgen vorbei.....aufgrund Entfernung sehen wir uns leider nur noch selten. Paar Bierchen in die Tasche, zwei Stühle und ab ans Wässerchen, ein zwei Tauwürmer baden....vielleicht gibts ja meinen ersten Aal


----------



## hanzz

Viele schöne Bilder und Berichte. 
Toll Jungs. 
Allen viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser 
Besonders gespannt bin ich auf Minimax und El Pottos Berichte über ihr gemeinsames Vorhaben. 
Herzliches Petri Heil.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte und Daumen. Hab noch ne dritte Species am Teich überlisten können (oder sie mich) - hab heute früh ne Zecke aus meinem fahlen Body gezerrt. An strategisch/taktisch ungünstiger Stelle hatte sie sich in mein Fleisch gebohrt. Eieieiei!


@Wuemmehunter : Viel Erfolg an der Oste!

@Professor Tinca : Sieht gut aus, der Flußoberlauf. Und, holste Dir die Karte?
PS: hast Du mal in der Recknitz geangelt? Dort sehen einige Abschnitte ähnlich aus wie auf Deinen Fotos.
Ich hatte dort (1 Ansitz) sehr mäßigen Erfolg.
Falls Du sachdienliche Hinweise hast: bitte und danke (gerne auf privatem Kanal).

@Orothred : Viel Erfolg und nette Gespräche am Wasser. Vorsicht beim Tauwurmbaden - Stichwort tiefschluckender Kleinbarsch.

Und natürlich wünsche ich dem Duo Kochtopf und Minimax eine _epische_* gemeinsame Zeit an der Fulle.



*) so sagt man doch heute, oder?


----------



## Tobias85

Unserem Tandem Minilex sowie Wuemme und Orothred wünsche ich heute viel Erfolg und freue mich schon auf Berichte und Fotos 



ulli1958m schrieb:


> @Tobias85 ....dein Wohnort Schaumburg, da würde ich spontan sagen am Mittellandkanal in den Wendebecken oder in den größeren Ausbuchtungen müssten auch große Brassen stehen oder?



1,5-2 km Luftlinie sind es bis zu einer der vielversprechenden Wendestellen. Erste Erfolge konnte ich dort schon verbuchen und werd die Stelle dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch weiter beharken. Ob die 60cm dort fallen könnten weiß ich nicht genau, aber auszuschließen ist es nicht. Sind aber auf jeden Fall heiße Stellen.

@phirania: Das klingt ja beinahe wie mein Bach bzw. meine Döbelstelle, nur dass mein Bach auf Strecke derzeit kaum über 15cm tief ist 

@Professor Tinca: Ich hab hier auf den Wiesen gestern schon ganze Armadas an Mini-Grashüpfer gesehen. In zwei Monaten sind die angelreif und dann wäre ein Grashüpfer hinter einer Wasserkugel doch der perfekte Köder für dieses verkrautete Flüsschen, meinst du nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auf den Wiesen gestern schon ganze Armadas an Mini-Grashüpfer gesehen. In zwei Monaten sind die angelreif und dann wäre ein Grashüpfer hinter einer Wasserkugel doch der perfekte Köder für dieses verkrautete Flüsschen, meinst du nicht?



Doch auf jeden Fall!

Du kannst damit aber genausogut unter einer leichten Pose angeln, also im Mittelwasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, der Flußoberlauf. Und, holste Dir die Karte?
> PS: hast Du mal in der Recknitz geangelt? Dort sehen einige Abschnitte ähnlich aus wie auf Deinen Fotos.
> Ich hatte dort (1 Ansitz) sehr mäßigen Erfolg.




Nein ich hle mir dafür keine Karte.
Döbel sind hier überall genug zu fangen, auch an meiner erlaubten Strecke.
Interessant war es aber trotzdem dort. Ich war da nur unterwegs weil ich Fahrere spielen musste. Sonst bin ich in dem Ort nicht.

Die Recknitz kenne ich leider nicht und kann keine sachdienlichen Infos liefern.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Du kannst damit aber genausogut unter einer leichten Pose angeln, also im Mittelwasser.



Danke für den Tipp, es mal im Mittelwasser zu probieren. Ich meinte das aber vor allen in Bezug auf deinen Fluss von den Fotos oben, bei dem vielen Kraut kommt ja außer Oberflächenanagelei kaum etwas in Frage.  Aber grad lese ich, dass du dort sowieso nicht angeln möchtest


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Zecken sind schon heftig, in diesem Jahr. Ich war eben mit meinem Ferdinand an der Wörpe zum gucken und aus dem hohen Gras hat der Bursche so sich mindestens acht Zecken mitgebracht, die ich ihm vom Fell gesammelt habe. Also Jungs, zieht Euch ordentlich an, um den Viechern möglichst keine Angriffsstellen zu bieten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, es mal im Mittelwasser zu probieren. Ich meinte das aber vor allen in Bezug auf deinen Fluss von den Fotos oben, bei dem vielen Kraut kommt ja außer Oberflächenanagelei kaum etwas in Frage.  Aber grad lese ich, dass du dort sowieso nicht angeln möchtest




Das stimmt, Tobi.

Im Sommer ist das Flüsschen so verkrautet, dass man kaum irgendwo angeln kann.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade unterwegs und an einer Strecke meines Flüsschens, die ich nicht beangeln darf bzw. braucht man ne extra Karte dafür.
> Hier treiben sich viele Döbel rum.
> Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas auf den Handy Fotos.


Schönes Gewässer Professor .


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir noch den vielen Fängern ein dickes Petri! Läuft!

Gestern Abend hab ich es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen wollen und bin in "meine" lang/lang Buhne gegangen, um den mal wieder viel zu langen Arbeitstag gemütlich ausklingen zu lassen! So war ich erst gegen 22.00 Uhr am Wasser! Die erste Rute montiert mit dem "Barbenköder"! Zur 2. Rute bin ich schon mal nicht gekommen, wollte gerade den Tauwurm aufziehen, da kam schon der erste Biss aber der Anhieb ging erstmal ins Leere! Köder war noch in Ordnung, also wieder rein, wo war jetzt der Tauwurm, natürlich weg! War aber auch egal, der nächste Biss, hängt, ein kleiner Aal!






Na das konnte ja heiter werden, so früh schon die Bisse!?! Weiter ging es, den Tauwurm konnte ich dann auch endlich ins Wasser bringen, da ich auch den anderen Haken neu beködern musste! Weiter ging es an der "Barbenrute", naja diesmal war es der gierige kleine Verwandte namens Gründling! 






Auch dem gefallen die Rotwürmer mit den Maden immer sehr gut! 

Ich möchte Euch jetzt nicht mit meinen lütten Aalen langweilen, denn es gab gestern Abend noch sechs weitere, allerdings ist einer noch ein Foto wert!!!






Ich habe versucht ihn mal in etwa zu vermessen und bin auf ca 23cm gekommen, einen so kleinen, dick wie mein kleiner Finger, hatte ich glaube ich auch noch nicht!!! 

Alles in allem natürlich ein Schöner Abend! Um 0.30 Uhr dann wieder eingepackt, also insgesamt 2,5 Stunden! So viel zu 2 Stunden lohnen sich nicht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Mario! Schön dass deine Fänge deinem Zeitfenster zum trotzen üppig ausgefallen sind. Kollege @Minimax macht es spannend und ist noch nicht im Herzland der Republik erschienen, aber ich rechne stündlich mit ihm. Dann geht es, ohne viel Federlesens, ans Wasser und dann wird Minimax sehr gut fangen und ich sehr doof daneben stehen.
Wobei ein guter Guide lässt seinen Gästen ja den Vortritt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg euch, PöttPött.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax ,@Kochtopf : Euch Beiden wünsche ich einen rundum gelungenen Abend/Nacht an der Fulle und noch viele schöne kurzweilige Stunden am Wasser und bei Dir.

Liebe Grüße

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin gerade am Karauschentümpel.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Professor!


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sieht's aus.


----------



## ulli1958m

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kollege @Minimax macht es spannend und ist noch nicht im _*Herzland der Republik *_erschienen,


Wiesooo....will er nach Greven?????


----------



## feederbrassen

Jipp von mir auch gute Besserung Herr Minimax. 
Ich weiß wie scheußlich so etwas ist. 

Dieses Wochenende wird bei mir wohl nüscht mit Angeln. 
Vielleicht tut sich ja ein kleines Zeitfenster auf das es vielleicht für mal eben reicht 
Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. 
Allen anderen viel Erfolg und denen die schon erfolgreich waren ein Petri heil


----------



## phirania

Erfolgreich die Schwarzangler verscheucht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Feierabend.
Die Fische haben aufgehört zu fressen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

7 Karauschen bis knapp über 30cm sind es geworden.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch den vielen Fängern ein dickes Petri! Läuft!
> 
> Gestern Abend hab ich es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen wollen und bin in "meine" lang/lang Buhne gegangen, um den mal wieder viel zu langen Arbeitstag gemütlich ausklingen zu lassen! So war ich erst gegen 22.00 Uhr am Wasser! Die erste Rute montiert mit dem "Barbenköder"! Zur 2. Rute bin ich schon mal nicht gekommen, wollte gerade den Tauwurm aufziehen, da kam schon der erste Biss aber der Anhieb ging erstmal ins Leere! Köder war noch in Ordnung, also wieder rein, wo war jetzt der Tauwurm, natürlich weg! War aber auch egal, der nächste Biss, hängt, ein kleiner Aal!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325896
> 
> 
> Na das konnte ja heiter werden, so früh schon die Bisse!?! Weiter ging es, den Tauwurm konnte ich dann auch endlich ins Wasser bringen, da ich auch den anderen Haken neu beködern musste! Weiter ging es an der "Barbenrute", naja diesmal war es der gierige kleine Verwandte namens Gründling!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325897
> 
> 
> Auch dem gefallen die Rotwürmer mit den Maden immer sehr gut!
> 
> Ich möchte Euch jetzt nicht mit meinen lütten Aalen langweilen, denn es gab gestern Abend noch sechs weitere, allerdings ist einer noch ein Foto wert!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325898
> 
> 
> Ich habe versucht ihn mal in etwa zu vermessen und bin auf ca 23cm gekommen, einen so kleinen, dick wie mein kleiner Finger, hatte ich glaube ich auch noch nicht!!!
> 
> Alles in allem natürlich ein Schöner Abend! Um 0.30 Uhr dann wieder eingepackt, also insgesamt 2,5 Stunden! So viel zu 2 Stunden lohnen sich nicht!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario,sehr netter Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So Feierabend.
> Die Fische haben aufgehört zu fressen.


Dickes Petri, Professor.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sieht's aus.


Sieht gut aus Professor,bestimmt ein ruhiges Plätzchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So Feierabend.
> Die Fische haben aufgehört zu fressen.



Ich liebe diese Bilder...


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 7 Karauschen bis knapp über 30cm sind es geworden.


Dickes Petri Professor Tinca. Das Gewässer, was du da beangelst sieht sehr Karpfenverdächtig aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch!

Das Gewässer ist sehr flach und Karpfen sind nur wenige drin.
Rotfedern, Plötzen und Hechte gibts auch noch.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> 
> Das Gewässer ist sehr flach und Karpfen sind nur wenige drin.
> Rotfedern, Plötzen und Hechte gibts auch noch.


Aber der Gevatter Hecht ist nicht so dein Ding. Hab ich Recht?


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : Petri, Mario! Kann ja nicht jeden Abend so ne knackige Barbe geben...

@Professor Tinca : Gut siehts aus, Dein Karauschengewässer! 
Petri zu dem Karauschen-Septett! Ist ja ne beeindruckende Durchschnittsgröße.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Feierabend.
> Die Fische haben aufgehört zu fressen.



Petri.
Schöne Strecke..


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann geht es, ohne viel Federlesens, ans Wasser und dann wird Minimax sehr gut fangen und ich sehr doof daneben stehen.


Du zweifelst an deinen Fähigkeiten. Vielleicht ist es auch anders rum. Aber am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ihr beide gut fängt. viel spaß euch beiden und einen regen Gesprächsaustausch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

Petri Prof
Mit welch Wundervoll großen Augen die Fische daherkommen. Sehr schön


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann geht es, ohne viel Federlesens, ans Wasser und dann wird Minimax sehr gut fangen und ich sehr doof daneben stehen.


Und siehe da - es kam so!


----------



## Minimax

Oha,
Ich sehe, das mein Gastgeber bereits heimlich Andeutungen über unsere Angelei macht. Dazu sei gesagt: Sir Kochtopf behandelt mich wie einen König, und wenn noch ein Unterschied  im Fangbuch besteht, dann nur, weil El Potto mir liebenswürdig und selbstlos die beste Stelle angewiesen hat, und mir mit Rat und Tat sein wunderschönes Hausgewässer quasi zu Füssen gelegt hat. Morgen wird sich die Statistik wieder ausgleichen, da bin ich sicher.
Und vielen lieben Dank an euch alle für die zahlreichen Genesungswünsche, es waren ja nur etwas heftige Kopfschmerzen, und natürlich ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger und vielen Dank für die Berichte.
So jetzt ab in die Falle, morgen muss die Fulda weitererkundet werden,
Hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber der Gevatter Hecht ist nicht so dein Ding. Hab ich Recht?



Nein . 

Ich angel auch gern Hechte aber nicht wenn ich auf andere Zielfische aus bin.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Professor Tinca, schöne Strecke gefangen mit noch schönerer Umgebung 
Da wird man glatt neidisch, herzliches Petri heil 
Gerne mehr solcher Bilder, ich steh auf sowas


----------



## rustaweli

Ein freundliches "Hallo" und "Petri" in die Runde! 
Melde mich nach längerer Abstinenz auch mal wieder zurück.
Danke an alle für die tollen Berichte, Diskussionen und Petri allen Fängern der letzten Monate! Hab mich die Tage durch den Thread gelesen. Was mich angeht, so hatte ich ne Pause von Foren und dem Fischen eingelegt. Vom Fischen fast zwangsweise, da nun auch noch ein Nebenjob zugekommen ist(liegt viel an die nächsten 1-2 Jahre). Der Abstand zum Netz tat jedoch mal gut. Vollgetankt werde ich jetzt wieder öfter unter Euch weilen, falls erlaubt 
Seit Tagen freue ich mich darauf, morgen endlich mal wieder in der Früh ans Wasser zu kommen - und wie soll es anders sein, Regen ist angesagt. Eigentlich wollte ich am Kanal Feedern. Egal, gehe trotzdem raus. Werde meinen Poncho einpacken und noch meine leichte Aqualite montieren, falls es wirklich regnet. In diesem Falle weiche ich mit ihr unter eine Brücke aus und werde dort mein Glück mit ganz leichter Grundmontage versuchen. Mit Mais und kleinen Tigernüssen. Hoffe die Aqualite erlaubt eine Bisserkennung über die Spitze. Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein Döbel oder ne Brasse.
Aber egal wie - ich MUSS wieder raus ans Wasser, an meinen Kanal.
Werde berichten!

PS
Schön das es Euch gibt und Ihr noch da seid!
Petri und Gruß


----------



## Tobias85

Dann schon mal Petri zu den ersten Fischen, Mini...und El Potto: Viel Erfolg für heute, hol auch was schönes raus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist "Stippen" nach meinem Geschmack - und das im Wortsinn; die schmecken nämlich...


----------



## Tobias85

@rustaweli: Schön, dass du wieder unter uns weilst und viel Erfolg für morgen


----------



## phirania

Gleich geht es auch wieder..
GRILLEN CHILLEN ANGELN.....
Fische fangen nebenher wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Hauptsache das Wetter hält sich.
Einfach nur die Seele baumeln lassen.
Allen am Wasser Petri und viel Fisch am Haken.
Habt ein schöne zeit am Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist "Stippen" nach meinem Geschmack - und das im Wortsinn; die schmecken nämlich...




Goil!

Das gucke ich mir gleich erstmal in "groß" aufm Ferneseher an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Irgendwann bestelle ich mir mal ne Trabucco Bolo in Italien.

Blöd dass kein Händler hierzulande die hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Kochtopf und @Minimax 

Wie läuft's?

Habt ihr schon was rausgerissen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Probiert doch mal n streichholzschachtelgroßes Stück FrüFlei.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri an alle Fänger und Nichtfänger des gerade begonnen Wochenendes. Ich hoffe Ihr seit nicht allzu sehr von den Unwettern getroffen wurden, die da über uns hinwegziehen,
@Professor Tinca: Petri, das ist ja wieder eine richtig beeindruckenden Strecke, die Du da hingelegt hast. Schöne Fische.
@MS aus G: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri, Mario. Deine kurzen Zeitfenster sind schon Klasse. Zwei Stunden, die habe ich gestern gebraucht , um zu meinem Angelplatz hin- und auch wieder zurückzufahren.

Anders als geplant war ich nun doch nicht an der Oste, sondern an dem kleinen Nebenflüsschen, das ich ja seit diesem Jahr befischen darf und das mir ja auch schon einige schöne Fische gebracht hat. heute war ich an einem Abschnitt, an dem ich bisher noch nie gefischt habe, der aber auf google Earth einen ganz vielversprechenden Eindruck gemacht hat. Auch hier mäandert der Fluss durch die norddeutsche Wiesenlandschaft hat im Uferbereich immer wieder kleine Seerosenfelder und ist, für mich immer ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium, nicht mit dem Auto erreichbar. Auch wenn die Schlepperei durch die Wiesen immer nervig ist (ich hatte gestern wieder viel zu viel Zeugs dabei) wird man mit einer himmlischen Abgeschiedenheit belohnt.
Es wurde ich für mich ein wirklich bunter Abend, den ich gegen 24 Uhr beendet habe, weil in der Ferne Gewittergrollen zu hören war und ich nicht im Regen abbauen wollte. Zuerst habe ich mit der Bolo gefischt. Köder war ein Teig, den ich gestern spontan kreiert habe. Toastbrot, Camembert, und reichlich Curry-Pulver, dazu ein ordentlichen Schuss Maggi. Die Weißfische mochten es. Ich konnte einige Güstern und Brassen mit der Paste fangen.
Später habe ich dann die Feederrute klar gemacht, mit der ich unter anderem zwei Brassen der 50er-Klasse direkt an einem Seerosenfeld überlisten konnte. Da dort immer wieder Kleinfisch auseinandergespritzt ist, habe ich mit der Spinnrute, die ich ebenfalls dabei hatte, einige Würfe gemacht. Beim vierten ist dann der Übeltäter eingestiegen. Ein lütter Frittenhecht von vielleicht 40 cm.  Dann war für mich und Ferdinand Grillen angesagt (Bauchfleisch, Bratwust und geschmorte Champignons). Zum Nachtisch gab es eine Montochristo, die im Licht der untergehenden Sonne ein Genuss war. War leider die letzte dieser mir eigentlich viel zu teueren Marke. Im Nikolausstiefel stecken dann hoffentlich neue.   Und mit der Dämmerung habe ich dann auf zwei Aalruten umgestellt. Und ich habe tatsächlich einen von 55 cm fangen können, den ich mir heute Abend braten werde (Mrs. Wuemmehunter ist unterwegs).
Fazit: Es waren wieder wunderbare Stunden am Wasser, ich hatte insgesamt sieben Arten fangen können. Zu den genannten kamen jeweils noch zwei Ukels und Rotaugen sowie ein Barsch. Und auch wenn wir auf eine Übernachtung am Wasser eingestellt waren, war der Abbruch gegen Mitternacht angesichts der zahlreichen Fische gut zu verschmerzen. Morgen geht es dann weiter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos @Wuemmehunter !
Petri Heil!

Was sind das für Viecher?


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> zwei Ekels



Edit: Ach Ukels meinste.


----------



## MS aus G

Klasse, ein dickes Petri in die Runde und vielen Dank für die schönen Berichte!!!

Auch ich habe mal neue "Ufer" ausprobiert gestern Abend!

Zwar keinen neuen Fluß, aber ich habe an Stellen geangelt, wo,...!?!

Ich habe mal mein "dickstes Pferd" im Stell hergenommen und wollte an die richtigen Fische mitten im Strom ran!?!






Mit 100gr., die im Übrigen auch liegen bleiben, mitten unter die Brücke gefeuert! Ist ja mal gar nicht meine Angelei, aber ich wollte das mal ausprobieren!

Auf der 2. Rute nicht ganz so weit draußen kamen 60gr.! 

Hat leider nicht so recht funktioniert, es gab zwar 3 Aale, die aber leider auch nicht größer waren, als die an den Strömungskanten der Buhnen!!!

Das wird jetzt noch mal an der normalen Strömung probiert und dann mal schauen, ob es eine Alternative werden könnte!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön Mario.

Versuch macht kluch.

Petri Heil zu den Aalen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Wuemmehunter!

Habe gerade mal ein bißchen gestöbert und geschaut was es so an kürzeren Feederruten auf dem Markt hat. Sollte schon so gefüllte Körbe um die 60Gramm aushalten sowie Brassen, Döbel und Karpfen sicher kontrollieren können. Kennt jemand die Drennan Vertex, 10ft? Optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Finde aber nirgends was zum Wurfgewicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch zu den Aalen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Drennan Vertex, 10ft? Optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Finde aber nirgends was zum Wurfgewicht.



Die Rute kenne ich nicht aber die Janzi Artini Powerise Multitool gibt es in kurz und mit 45 bzw. 75gr. WG.
Die 45er schafft auch 60 gr. noch gut und die 75er schafft 100gr.-
Für dich wäre die 45er sicher ne Option.

Schwingspitzen gibt es auch gleich noch mit dazu.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: Ich kenne den Stock nicht, der offenbar eine Methodfeederrute ist. Aber ne 3oz Spitze deutet auf ausreichend Power hin. Und mit 10 ft macht man ja keine Gewaltwürfe, von daher glaube ich, dass die Rute mit 60gr nicht überfordert ist.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Rute kenne ich nicht aber die Janzi Artini Powerise Multitool gibt es in kurz und mit 45 bzw. 75gr. WG.
> Die 45er schafft auch 60 gr. noch gut und die 75er schafft 100gr.-
> Für dich wäre die 45er sicher ne Option.
> 
> Schwingspitzen gibt es auch gleich noch mit dazu.



Sorry, blöd formuliert von mir. Meinte bis zu 60Gramm Körbe + Füllung.
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @rustaweli: Ich kenne den Stock nicht, der offenbar eine Methodfeederrute ist. Aber ne 3oz Spitze deutet auf ausreichend Power hin. Und mit 10 ft macht man ja keine Gewaltwürfe, von daher glaube ich, dass die Rute mit 60gr nicht überfordert ist.



Möchte auch garnicht weiter wie 5-30m raus. Meinte aber bis zu 60Gramm Körbe plus Füllung. Wäre aber schon das Maximum und selten nötig. Hab nicht oft solche Strömung an meinem Badewannen-Kanal. 60Gramm gefüllt sollten meist wohl auch locker liegen bleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann passt die 75er in 2,70, 3,00 oder 3,30m.
Am besten begrabbelst du die mal beim Händler. Die fallen echt stark aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Cormoran hier in 3m ist auch nicht schlecht:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Cormoran-GF...hash=item361e2a1e5a:m:m_fBVLbGYtgnIjU7996XdJw


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann passt die 75er in 2,70, 3,00 oder 3,30m.
> Am besten begrabbelst du die mal beim Händler. Die fallen echt stark aus.



Liest sich tatsächlich interressant. 4in1, von Rotaugen bis großen Fischen, von Match, Picker, Feeder... Preislich auch voll ok. Schon mal in der Hand gehabt oder gefischt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja klar.

Beide Versionen 45er und 75er.

Deshalb empfahl ich se dir ja aber vorher begrabbeln ist immer besser.
Was mir gefällt, muss dir ja nicht zwangsläufig auhc gefallen.


----------



## rustaweli

Hast Recht.
Muß ich die Tage mal schauen ob mein Vertrauenshändler die vor Ort hat.
Wenn sie hält was sie schreibend verspricht, wird ein Widerstehen ein äußerst problematisches Unterfangen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mario, die Barben mögen also wohl doch eher die Steinpackung, was?

Und Wuemme, ein schöner Bericht zu einem vielfältigen Tag am Wasser, dir auch ein herzliches Petri. Gibt es für einige der kleinen norddeutschen Flüsse dort eigentlich auch Gastkarten? So weit ist das von mir ja gar nicht, vielleicht würde ich mir dann nächstes Jahr mal ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen und mich mal an dem einen oder anderen Flüsschen versuchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Mario, die Barben mögen also wohl doch eher die Steinpackung, was?
> 
> Und Wuemme, ein schöner Bericht zu einem vielfältigen Tag am Wasser, dir auch ein herzliches Petri. Gibt es für einige der kleinen norddeutschen Flüsse dort eigentlich auch Gastkarten? So weit ist das von mir ja gar nicht, vielleicht würde ich mir dann nächstes Jahr mal ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen und mich mal an dem einen oder anderen Flüsschen versuchen.



Du bist herzlich eingeladen, Tobi. Für die Wümme gibt es auch Gastkarten.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Du bist herzlich eingeladen, Tobi. Für die Wümme gibt es auch Gastkarten.



Das klingt doch sehr gut.  Ich wollte mich jetzt aber keinesfalls selbst für ein Guidung bei dir einladen, falls das jetzt so rüber gekommen ist. Ich wollte mich einfach mal ganz entspannt zwei Tage lang ans Wasser setzen und dem anglerischen Spieltrieb freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Rute kenne ich nicht aber die Janzi Artini Powerise Multitool gibt es in kurz und mit 45 bzw. 75gr. WG.
> Die 45er schafft auch 60 gr. noch gut und die 75er schafft 100gr.-
> Für dich wäre die 45er sicher ne Option.
> 
> Schwingspitzen gibt es auch gleich noch mit dazu.



Das ist ja schon wieder ein interessantes Ding - muß ich mal betatschen.. .


----------



## phirania

Ruten scharf..
Grill steht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na dann mal los Piranha!

Zupf' was raus und mach ein paar schöne Fotos für uns.


----------



## ulli1958m

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Rute kenne ich nicht aber die Janzi Artini Powerise Multitool gibt es in kurz und mit 45 bzw. 75gr. WG.
> Die 45er schafft auch 60 gr. noch gut und die 75er schafft 100gr.-
> Für dich wäre die 45er sicher ne Option.
> 
> Schwingspitzen gibt es auch gleich noch mit dazu.


Jauu...ich finde die Rute gut...habe die 3m Wg 30-75gr
https://www.ebay.de/itm/183196008314?var=690587571401
für dem Preis echt super und 4kg Karpfen konnte ich damit an Land ziehen....hat aber 20min gedauert


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs, 
Hier ne Zwischenmeldung von der Fulda. Bei herrlichem Wetter Angeln wir fleissig mit Pins, Matchen und Maden entlang eines idyllischen Flussabschnitts. Ich habe mich erstmal in den Angenehmen Schatten eines Baumes zurückgezogen und beobachte von weitem den unermüdlichen Bruder Kochtopf. Offenbar hat er mit Currymaden einen Fressrausch bei den Fischlis ausgelöst und trottet sich gerade einen schönen bunten Korb zusammen. So ein herrlicher Angeltag, mal sehen was der Abend bringt. Viel Spass und Erfolg allen Ükels, die es ans Wasser schaffen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Erste brauchbare Brasse.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

^^ ... und an die Posenbauer wurde auch gleich gedacht,sehr kameradschaftlich! 

Ich habe nach 6 Std. gegen 13:00 Uhr das Gewässer verlassen,weil sich sonnende und herum plärrende Gilfs aller Kaliber hält auf Dauer keiner aus. Rotfedern Ü 20, drei ca. 2,5-3,00 Pfd. Satzer war "alles". Vielleicht morgen nochmal ein paar Meter weiter zum nächsten Teich ... heute isses definitiv zu warm für mich.

Sorry fürs "reinhängen"...


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Petri Heil zu den vielen Fischarten, die du rausgezogen hast. Du nimmst für unser Hobby auch ziemlich auf dich. Weite Anfahrten und das Gepäck ewig weit schleppen, Hut ab. Das macht nicht jeder. Aber manchmal lässt sich so etwas nicht vermeiden, wenn man z.B. seine Ruhen haben will und seinen Zielfisch nachgehen will. 


Tobias85 schrieb:


> So weit ist das von mir ja gar nicht, vielleicht würde ich mir dann nächstes Jahr mal ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen und mich mal an dem einen oder anderen Flüsschen versuchen.


Vielleicht bekommst du ja mal von Tobi Besuch. Der kann dir ja dann beim tragen helfen. Vielen Dank für deine Bilderbuchgeschichte und den tollen Fotos. 

Petri auch an @MS aus G Du kannst dich echt glücklich schätzen, das du so ein Fischreiches Gewässer wie die Weser vor der Tür hast. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : Petri heil und herzlichen Dank für den so schön geschriebenen wie illustrierten Bericht. Prima, daß offenbar doch noch Aal in Deiner Region zu finden ist - vielleicht klappts dann auch an der Wümme mit den Schleichern.  Ach ja - die „Einhand-Fotos” kenn ich nur zu gut ;-)

@MS aus G : Petri, Mario! Bestimmt ziehst Du beim nächsten Versuch die „Dicken” aus der Strömung!

@phirania : Schöner strammer Brassen, Petri!

@Kochtopf & @Minimax : Leute, ich bin schon gespannt wie Picker im Hochwasser auf Euren Bericht. Laßt es krachen, Jungs!

@rhinefisher : tolles Angelvideo, die Trabucco-Bolos sind offenbar in D rarer als Goldstaub.

@Drehrumbum : Petri zu Deiner gemischten Strecke! Häng Dich ruhig öfters rein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Ich schätze die Abwechslung! Es gibt so viele spannende Charaktere bei Fließgewässern. Das ist die kleine und schmale Wümme, die aber ordentlich Strömung hat. Oder "mein" träge dahinmäanderndes Wiesenflüsschen, oder Flüsse wie die Weser oder Elbe, die, was das Feedern betrifft, Ruten der Heavy-Klasse erfordert. Und in allen Flüssen tummelt sich reichlich von dem, was ich gerne haben möchte.  Anders als einige andere Ükels bin ich ich außerdem mit den großen Projekten des Lebens durch. Die Kinder sind aus dem Haus, das fast bezahlt ist. Und Mrs Wuemmehunter hat kein Problem damit, wenn ich mit dem Hund zum fischen fahre ... all das schafft natürlich Freiräume.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kleiner Bericht vom Abgrund, obwohl ich heute gut gefangen habe nagelt mich Mini an die Wand. Die Fulle zeigt sich von ihrer Sahneseite - und nun regieren Sargblei, Schelle und ewige Nacht.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kleiner Bericht vom Abgrund, obwohl ich heute gut gefangen habe nagelt mich Mini an die Wand.



Naja Mini ist uns anderen trottingtechnisch ja auch um viele Jahre voraus, also mach dir nichts draus.  Freut mich, dass du heute nachlegen konntest und viel Erfolg euch beiden bei dem Schleichern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ohne Spoilern zu wollen - bisher haben wir insgesamt acht Arten überlistet


----------



## Kochtopf

Nein, neun


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kleiner Bericht vom Abgrund, obwohl ich heute gut gefangen habe nagelt mich Mini an die Wand. Die Fulle zeigt sich von ihrer Sahneseite - und nun regieren Sargblei, Schelle und ewige Nacht.


El Potto, neun Arten, das würde ich nun nicht gerade als Abgrund bezeichnen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass noch kein Aal dabei war, ihr also, was die Arten betrifft, noch zweistellig werden könnt. Viel Erfolg, ihr Jungs!


----------



## Jason

Ich denke mal das sie zweistellig hin bekommen. Das Glück werden sie haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

...ist die Rede von Fisch-Arten???


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ...ist die Rede von Fisch-Arten???


Ja, ganz genau.


----------



## geomas

^ war nur Schabernack meinerseits, konnte nicht widerstehen.
Dennoch absolut erstaunlich die Vielzahl der Species. Bin sehr gespannt auf den Bericht.


----------



## rustaweli

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Jauu...ich finde die Rute gut...habe die 3m Wg 30-75gr
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/183196008314?var=690587571401
> für dem Preis echt super und 4kg Karpfen konnte ich damit an Land ziehen....hat aber 20min gedauert



20 Minuten bei 4kg? Darf ich fragen in welcher Konstellation Du die Rute da gefischt hattest? Als leichte Match?


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, neun



Hört sich doch gut an!
Ne schöne Zeit und Erfolg Euch noch, sowie allen Ükelianern welche ans Wasser kommen!


----------



## rustaweli

Ich fasse es nicht und fühle die ganze Schwerkraft in mir. Hatte mich so auf morgen gefreut. Konnte seit Tagen kaum durchschlafen vor Freude auf's Fischen, noch gepusht durch's Aufholelesen des Ükels.
Nun komme ich vor einer Stunde vom Nebenjob raus und es beginnt buchstäblich pünktlich zu regnen. Samt Unwetterwarnung in der Region, jedoch nicht direkt in meinem Gebiet. Hagel, Sturm, alles bei. Soll erst ab Mittag besser werden. Und nun? Habe nur dieses Fenster in der Früh. Würde zwar auch zum Nachmittag mit ehrlicher, familiärer Gönnung los können, aber will ich nicht. Bei ner derzeitigen 6 Tage Woche, Hauptjob in 3 Schichten, wäre ich eigentlich gern zum späten Frühstück zurück um den restlichen Sonntag mit Family zu nutzen. Manchmal kann es einen echt runterziehen.
Irgendwie kommt in mir gerade der trotzige Bub durch. Trotzdem gehen, unter einer Brücke sitzen, Poncho an, der Wassertrübung, dem Wasserstand und dem Treibgut trotzen. Schlechteste Aussichten, aber schon aus Sturrheit raus, unabhängig vom Fangen.
Mal schauen.


----------



## geomas

Falls jemand nicht ans Wasser kann:





schönes Video, leider nervige „Musik”


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Falls jemand nicht ans Wasser kann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schönes Video, leider nervige „Musik”



@geomas 
Danke für's Teilen!
Interressantes Video, herrliche Fische!
Vor allem aber wunderschöne Posen, traumhafte Posenbox sowie Posentasche. Woher haben die Briten eigentlich immer dieses äußerst geschmackvolle Zubehör?
Watercraft, Köder und Hakengewicht, Wind, vieles bei. Wenn noch Regen und Sturm dabei gewesen wäre, säße ich schon im Auto.


----------



## geomas

^  hab von John Bailey auch ein gutes Buch „Tales from the River Bank”. Ist das Begleitbuch zu einer BBC-Serie, die ich leider nie gesehen habe.
Ich muß mir das Video nochmal ansehen, war heute zu abgelenkt von der Musik, um den Inhalt und die schönen Bilder voll erfassen zu können.


----------



## rustaweli

Gerade Google befragt. Sogar bezahlbar.
Wäre was um nebenbei mein Englisch aufzufrischen und zu verbessern.
Gibt noch 2 andere Bücher von ihm. "Canal and River Trust", sowie "50 Fish To Catch Bevore You Die".


----------



## rustaweli

Eben draußen gewesen. Regen läßt stark nach.
Glaube ich versuche es mit extrem kurzen Halbschlaf und ziehe das durch.


----------



## Orothred

Sozusagen mit Ankündigung kam er heute beim gemütlichen Abend mit dem besten Kumpel tatsächlich, mein erster Aal  





Stolz wie Otto  52cm hatte der Gute. 

Ansonsten noch einige Zupfer gehabt, aber nix mehr verwerten können. Trotzdem ein super Abend.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri!


----------



## rustaweli

Das Kind im Manne hat gewonnen. 
Immer noch leichter Regen, kaum geschlafen, übermüdet, kaum Fangaussichten - aber ich bin draußen und fühle mich gut!
Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## rustaweli




----------



## rustaweli

Mein Erster.
Ich freue mich


----------



## rustaweli

2. Streich, wirkt etwas "satter". 
Geht glaube los


----------



## rutilus69

@rustaweli Petri Heil!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Läuft gut für dich..
Der frühe Vogel....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri @rustaweli. Und natürlich allen anderen auch, die schon am Wasser sind oder ich wollen.
@phirania: Ein klasse Brassen! Wo sind eigentlich Deine Gösseln? Ausgeflogen?


----------



## phirania

Orothred schrieb:


> Sozusagen mit Ankündigung kam er heute beim gemütlichen Abend mit dem besten Kumpel tatsächlich, mein erster Aal
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325965
> 
> 
> Stolz wie Otto  52cm hatte der Gute.
> 
> Ansonsten noch einige Zupfer gehabt, aber nix mehr verwerten können. Trotzdem ein super Abend.



Petri zum Aal.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri @rustaweli. Und natürlich allen anderen auch, die schon am Wasser sind oder ich wollen.
> @phirania: Ein klasse Brassen! Wo sind eigentlich Deine Gösseln? Ausgeflogen?



Den Gösseln geht es gut sind ordendlich abgewachsen.
Jedesmal wenn ich das Tor zum See aufschließe sind stehen die parat und zupfen an den Hosenbeinen und betteln nach Futter...
Die jungen Nutrias machen sich auch schon breit auf meinem Angelplatz,dabei haben Die doch die gesammte Halbinsel für sich....
Von den Brassen gab es gestern noch 3 Stück,sind wohl endlich mit dem Laichgeschäft durch.
Aber Zielfisch Karpfen wollte noch nicht,vielleicht dann heute.
Geht ja gleich wieder los zum Wasser.
Und wieder:
GRILLEN CHILLEN ANGELN.
Man hat ja sonst nichts vom Leben.
Allen die los kommen, waren oder noch sind einen Erfolgreichen Angeltag und viel Fisch am Haken.. 
Geniest das Leben in der Natur solange es noch geht...


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Streich, wirkt etwas "satter".
> Geht glaube los



Der Erfolg,ist nicht nur der Fisch und die Hände die danach riechen.....
Sondern das man den inneren Schweinehund überwunden hat und ist doch noch zum angeln gefahren...
In diesem Sinne Petri.
Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, rustaweli und natürlich allen anderen Fängern auch!



rustaweli schrieb:


> 20 Minuten bei 4kg?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt.
Mit der 75er kannste nen 4kg Karpfen stramm rausdrillen in zwei, drei  Minuten.

Uli meint bestimmt 14kg oder hat gedrillt wie n Mädchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Minimax und @Kochtopf !

Macht es nicht so spannend, bitte.

Bilder und Berichte wollen wir sehen.

Livebericht am besten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Minimax und @Kochtopf !
> 
> Macht es nicht so spannend, bitte.
> 
> Bilder und Berichte wollen wir sehen.
> 
> Livebericht am besten.


Genau!!!!!!


----------



## Forelle74

Petri allen Fängern .
Viel Glück denen die heute ans Wasser gehen ,oder grad dort sind.
Ich werde ers morgen versuchen. 
Am kleinen Flüsslein.
Mit Fliege und co.
Ist ja größtenteils Kunstködergebot.
Hab dort aber auch schon mit Nymphen schöne Weißfische gefangen. 
Allerdings auch Rotpunktdöbel.
Bericht folgt.....

Über Fangberichte (auch ohne Fang) freue ich mich auch immer wieder.
Danke auch mal an alle die immer so schöne Berichte und Bilder liefern.

@Minimax 
@Kochtopf 
Viel Spass noch und ein dickes Petri zu den schon gefangen Fischen.


----------



## hanzz

Von mir auch ein Petri an alle und danke für die Berichte. Bin momentan auch eher der stille Leser und genieße Eure Fänge. Komme momentan leider auch mal wieder nicht los, da mir der Aufwand von 1-1,5 Stunden mit öffentlichen Vmitteln einfach zu hoch ist. Geplant ist aber kommendes Wochenende, da möchte ein Arbeitskollege sich mal dazu setzen und die Sonne dabei genießen. Da wird dann mit dem Auto gefahren. Hehehe, da kann ich dann auch viel mehr mitschleppen.  Der Rhein hat leider zu viel Wasser momentan um entspannt auf Barbe fischen zu können, Schonzeit ist ja vorbei, kann es kaum abwarten. Aber dann geht's an meine Lieblings Method Feeder Stelle. Ne schöne flache Bucht einer ehemaligen Schleuse im Kanal. Da hat's ne erste und dann noch ne zweite schöne Kante und ein paar Dalben. Hoffe ich kann dann auch mal wieder ausführlicher berichten.


----------



## rustaweli

Zurück vom Wasser.
Das war wohl der gefühlt "Dickste" heute. Heute bissen "nur" diese schönen Racker, dafür aber fast im Minutentakt. Habe ich so in der Form auf meiner Strecke noch nicht erlebt. Die störte weder Regen noch Regenpausen. Das bei dieser Aktivität nichts anderes biß wundert mich auch. War trotz allem schön und ich bin froh trotzdem am Wasser gewesen zu sein. Gefischt habe ich so auf 15-20m. Einmal bekam ich jedoch Panik und dachte "jetzt ist es vorbei" 
Irgendwie clipte irgendwann meine Schnur aus dem Clip und ich hatte somit meinen Futterplatz verloren. Machte aber nix, die Racker hatten weiter guten Hunger. Dann warf ich einfach mal weiter raus, in der Hoffnung auf Brassen und Co., denkste, meine Freunde waren einfach überall und sofort zur Stelle. Näherte mich dann aber wieder meinem altem Futterplatz, nicht das vielleicht dort gerade die größeren Gäste zur Friedfischparty auftauchten. Aber meine schönen Fischlis feierten heute wohl in geschlossener Gesellschaft. Irgendwann hörte ich auf zu zählen. Wurde mit der Zeit aber schon arg ermüdend bei der Bissrate. Fazit : Feedern braucht starke Nerven wenn es mal läuft 
Was mich noch freute: alle sind wohlauf und niemand hatte zu gierig zugegriffen, keine Hänger, kein Abriss, null Verlust.
Schon eigenartig im Nachhinein betrachtet, hmm.
Euch allen ne schöne Zeit!


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : Petri zu Deinem „No-Drama”-Fischzug!


Ich werd heute Nachmittag wohl mal los, Ziel noch ungewiß - vielleicht wieder zu den Giebeln.


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Dann mal ein dickes Petri und genieße es!


----------



## ulli1958m

rustaweli schrieb:


> 20 Minuten bei 4kg? Darf ich fragen in welcher Konstellation Du die Rute da gefischt hattest? Als leichte Match?


Als normale Feederrute......ich mein mit 20 o. 30gr Futterkorb, 0,20mm Hauptschnur, Vorfach 0,12mm, Haken 16er Gamakatsu 1810B

War der erste Angeltag mit der Rute und ich war völlig unsicher mit so einer leichten Rute, aber mittlerweile fische ich die Jenzi echt gerne bis max 30m


----------



## ulli1958m

geomas schrieb:


> Falls jemand nicht ans Wasser kann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schönes Video, leider nervige „Musik”


Den Fischhaltepräsentationsgriff von John Bailey kenn ich doch


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt auf den Bericht.



Wir alle!  Und danke fr das Schleienvideo, das schaue ich mir gleich beim Frühstück an... 


Petri an @rustaweli und @Orothred!


----------



## ulli1958m

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Uli meint bestimmt 14kg oder hat gedrillt wie n Mädchen.


...der war gut  ...den hätte ich gerne 

Die 4kg habe ich geschätzt...der Schuppi hatte gemessene 58cm


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na gut, Ulli.
Am 12er Vorfach kannste ja kaum gegenhalten. 

Mit KöFi Zeug auf Karpfen ist auch nicht standard.


----------



## geomas

Ziel des heutigen Angel-Nachmittages:






Ob die Gewitter was vom Mohn übrig gelassen haben?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow... Das ist doch mal ein schöner Ort zum fischen!!!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ziel des heutigen Angel-Nachmittages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ob die Gewitter was vom Mohn übrig gelassen haben?



Herrlicher Blick!
Das riecht ja förmlich nach Fisch. Wie groß ist der See?


----------



## geomas

^ und ^^ danke! Ist ein kleiner Teich, die Größe kann ich schlecht schätzen. Vielleicht 30x50m und rundlich geformt - ganz grobe Schätzung.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^ und ^^ danke! Ist ein kleiner Teich, die Größe kann ich schlecht schätzen. Vielleicht 30x50m und rundlich geformt - ganz grobe Schätzung.


Dann wünsche ich dir mal ein schönen Tag an dem Teich. 
Heute Abend zieh auch mal los. Mal den Rotpunktdöbel nachstellen und auf andere Gedanken kommen. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Geomas. 

Ich versuche es vielleicht heute abend nochmal irgendwo.


----------



## hanzz

Ihr habt es gut. Soviel Auswahl an Gewässern um euch rum. Mann mann mann.  Viel Erfolg und Ruhe am Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das schönste Bundesland eben.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Geomas.
> 
> Ich versuche es vielleicht heute abend nochmal irgendwo.


Auch dir dann mal gutes gelingen. Auf was soll es gehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich weiß noch nicht genau.

Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Überlegen.

In der Dämmerung wird es erst interessant.


----------



## hanzz

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das schönste Bundesland eben.


Vielleicht wenn ich frei von Arbeit bin ziehe ich mit meiner Frau in ländlichere Gegenden mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Wasser. Am besten einen Bauernhof sogar mit eigenem Teich und ganz viel Tieren.


----------



## Jason

hanzz schrieb:


> Ihr habt es gut. Soviel Auswahl an Gewässern um euch rum. Mann mann mann.  Viel Erfolg und Ruhe am Wasser


Große Auswahl habe ich nicht. Aber zumindest ein kleines Rotpunktdöbel Flüsschen vor der Tür. Besser als gar nichts, oder?


----------



## Jason

hanzz schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn ich frei von Arbeit bin ziehe ich mit meiner Frau in ländlichere Gegenden mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Wasser. Am besten einen Bauernhof sogar mit eigenem Teich und ganz viel Tieren.


Ganz viele Tiere machen auch viel Arbeit. Da kommst du auch nicht zum angeln 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

jason 1 schrieb:


> Große Auswahl habe ich nicht. Aber zumindest ein kleines Rotpunktdöbel Flüsschen vor der Tür. Besser als gar nichts, oder?


Vor der Tür ist halt super. Selbst mit Auto hab ich mind. 30 Minuten weg. Mit öffentlichen nichts unter einer Stunde. Ich lebe in einer Metropole, in einer Großstadt im Ruhrgebiet. Das ist ein Witz. Nächstes Jahr gehe ich in den Essener Verein. Da hab ich die Ruhr nicht ganz so weit weg. Da gibt's auch Döbel


----------



## hanzz

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ganz viele Tiere machen auch viel Arbeit. Da kommst du auch nicht zum angeln
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Tiere will ja Frauchen. Ich esse die dann nur


----------



## Kochtopf

Tja, Mini dürfte sich derweil in der Einflugschneise nach Berlin befinden und hier wurden die gröbsten Auswirkungen seiner Aufwartung beseitigt. In guter alter Ükeltradition wurde ihm durch mich demokratisch die Chronistenpflicht auferlegt aber ich kann euch doch nicht darben lassen!
In aller Kürze die Zahlen zum Ükeltreff:

- es wurden neun Fischarten gefangen
- ich habe drei neue Fischarten fangen können Mini konnte zwei Neuzugänge verbuchen
- Der größte Fisch maß um die 75cm, der kleinste ca. 4cm

Ansonsten:
- Mini ist trotz seiner Jugend ein sehr erfahrener und versierter Angler und ein sehr angenehmer Gast
- die Fulle hatte wirklich zwei Sahnetage und hat uns mit Sonne und Fisch verwöhnt

Das ist natürlich kein in geschliffene Rede verfasster Bericht mit Fotos, Wortspielen und dergleichen aber vielleicht gibt euch das nen Vorgeschmack auf Minis Bericht


----------



## hanzz

Das hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an el Potto. Petri zu den guten Tagen. Freut mich, dass die Fulle Euch so gnädig war. Sie hat das brüderliche Band zwischen Euch beiden sicherlich gespürt.

Was gab es denn für Neuzugänge im Fangbuch ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön, PöttPött ! 

Dann warten wir mal alle auf den Chronisten. 



hanzz schrieb:


> Vor der Tür ist halt super. Selbst mit Auto hab ich mind. 30 Minuten weg. Mit öffentlichen nichts unter einer Stunde. Ich lebe in einer Metropole, in einer Großstadt im Ruhrgebiet.



Da würde ich sofort umziehen.


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Freut mich sehr, dass ihr ein gelungenes WE hattet. 
Danke für deinen Kurzbericht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr schön, PöttPött !
> 
> Dann warten wir mal alle auf den Chronisten.
> 
> 
> 
> Da würde ich sofort umziehen.


Ich bevorzuge auch die ländliche Gegend.


----------



## phirania

Alles aufgebaut kann losgehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

hanzz schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an el Potto. Petri zu den guten Tagen. Freut mich, dass die Fulle Euch so gnädig war. Sie hat das brüderliche Band zwischen Euch beiden sicherlich gespürt.
> 
> Was gab es denn für Neuzugänge im Fangbuch ?


Bei mir gab es Schneider, Ükel (sic!) und Hasel, bei Minimax Hasel und Waller (sic!)...
Ich glaube ja es war eine Finte der Fulda "wenn sein Kumpel wieder fährt und von hier berichtet werden seine Freunde denken er wäre doof, muahahaha", wobei mir die Vertiefung meiner Trottingmethoden durchaus neue Erkenntnisse über meine Fulle erbracht hat. Das hat sich voll gelohnt ganztägig ohne Mütze in der Sonne zu stehen und zu trotten


----------



## phirania

Wenn sonst noch nichts geht....


----------



## hanzz

War grad mal wieder an so alten Teichen bei mir in der Nähe mit dem Hund. Grün gibt's ja bei uns auch.
Da waren wir als Kinder fast täglich.
Damals durfte man da nicht angeln.
Ich muss mal rausfinden wem die Teiche gehören.
Der zweite Teich hat sogar so einen bachähnlichen Zu und Ablauf. Wir haben in dem Bach mit den Händen Fische gefangen. Ich meine sogar Forellen. 

Nur kann ich mir überhaupt nicht erklären und schon lang nicht mehr erinnern, wo das Wasser herkommen soll. Vermutlich Abwasser, aber es stinkt nicht. Rund um die Teiche ist Wald, ein riesen Friedhof und sonst nur Wohngebiete. Muss da demnächst noch mal dem Bach weiter folgen. 
Spannend sehen sie allemal aus
Der erste ist rund rum mit Bäumen zugewachsen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Minimax und @Kochtopf!  Bei dem Teaser darf man schon sehr gespannt sein auf die Ausführungen des Chronisten!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dem schließe ich an. Petri @Kochtopf und @Minimax. Bin ebenfalls auf Eure Eindrücke gespannt. Sitze gerade an der Wümme. Hier geht seltsamerweise gerade gar nicht. Zwei versemmelte Kleinfischbisse, das war es bislang
 Platz wechseln habe ich keine Lust. Wird wohl ein  Franzosentag werden.


----------



## Fattony

Hallöchen meine Ükel Freunde!

Wie im Flohmarkt Fund Thread angekündigt hab ich ja auch viele tolle Waggler und Schwimmer erworben. Nur keine Ahnung wie ich den Milo Waggler montiere :-( 

Foto von der Öse.


----------



## Kochtopf

Guck mal nach Posenschuhen


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

dann will ich mal versuchen einige Aspekte des Fuldatreffens wiederzugeben- sorry wenn ich das gleich einfach so reinposte,
ich hoffe ich komm heut abend dazu, in Ruhe die vielen neuen Beiträge zu lesen und euch angemessen zu petrien- scheint so, als
wärs für ganz viele von uns ein tolles Angelwochenende gewesen.

Für mich sah es zunächst überhaupt nicht danach aus, denn verschiedene absolut katastrophale Verknurpsungen gegen Ende der Woche
verzögerten meine Abfahrt in Richtung der Granja Potto- seine Mail von 10:30 ob ich schon los sei, blieb bis 13:00 unbeantwortet,
als ich ihn anreif, und mit Grabesstimme keuchte, dass ich erst jetzt losfahre. Ich will nicht wissen, was da im Herzen unseres
lieben Ükelbruders vorging- aber, seine Geduld ist groß, und seine Geduld mit komplizierten Freunden grenzenlos. Immerhin hatte
ich alles mögliche Tackle dabei (Gleich vorweg: von 7 mitgeführten Kombos kamen das ganze Wochenende 2 zum Einsatz), und natürlich
Tauis, Maden galore und Tulip bis unters Dach- Dendros wollten wir die guten handverlesenen von Kochtopf verwenden.

Nach einer Fahrt über die ich nicht sprechen will, trudelte das Minimobil so gegen 18h, mit letzter Kraft auf telefonischem Leitstrahl
geführt auf Kochtopfs Anwesen ein, dotzte einzweimal auf und kam dann zu stehen, der Lukendeckel flog auf, und ich fiel nur noch leicht zuckend heraus.
Potto hat mich dann aus dem Wrack gezogen und mich erstmal mit liebevoller Fürsorge und einem Kaffee wiederbelebt- kein Wort des Missfallens
über die 6stündige Verspätung, nur Freundlichkeit und Gleichmut.

Die Granja de Potto ist ja im Ükel bekannt- Freunde! Obwohl ich eine Führung durch das Gebäude erhalten habe, habe ich immer noch keine
Vorstellung über Ausmass und Zusammenhang des Anwesens, ich vermute sogar einige Trakte des Gebäudes erstrecken sich in andere Dimensionen
oder Zeiten, sicher bin ich nicht. Was ich weiss ist: Wenn wir Kleinraumükel eine Mancave oder ein Angelzimmer haben, dann hat
unser nordhessischer Freund ein -man kann es nicht anders sagen- XXXgeheimes HauptqartierXXX das sich irgendwo auf seinem ANwesen befindet.
Für eine volle Würdigung blieb keine Zeit, nur schnell, schnell die Ausrüstung von Kochtopf verlasten und vom Tag retten, was zu retten ist, 
und los gings an den Fluss, und so kurz vor 19h standen wir dann endlich an den Gestaden der Fulda, an Kochtopfs Hausstrecke.

Der Gastgeber führte mich dann herum und erklärte mir sein Gewässer. Ich gebe dies hier wieder, ergänzt um meine Eindrücke
(TLDR: El Pottos anglerisches Wohnzimmer ist ein wunderschönes Stück Barbenregion wie aus dem Lehrbuch in idyllischer Landschaft):
Umgeben von schmalen Wiesen fliesst dort die Fulda in einer sanften Schleife entlang, in deren flachen Inneren wir uns befanden. Am jenseitigen Ufer
führt eine Autostrasse entlang, hinter der sich ein bewaldeter wildromantischer Hang jäh erhebt- fast hat man den Eindruck,
sich im inneren einer alten Caldera zu befinden. Die Eisenbahntrasse am Hang hat diesen extrem englisch wirkenden Fluss noch mit einem Hauch Union Jack mehr versehen.
Es sollte sich zeigen, das diese Hoffnung nicht trog.

Der Fluss selbst ist in diesem Abschnitt etwa 30 Schritt breit, und fliesst mit druckvoller, aber regelmäßiger Strömung- des Nachts kann man ein leichtes
Grugeln hören, und ein 30g Gewicht wird nur am Rand nicht disloziert- ein 50g Gewicht ist gerade ausreichend um auch weiter draussen zu angeln. Laut 
Kochtopf ist die Fulda in diesem Abschnitt bis zu 1,50tief, an den Rändern, aber deutlich flacher, dort befinden sich auch langschmale Streifen von 
Unterwassergras, die gierig nach vorbeitreibenden Haken haschen. Der Untergrund soll kiesig sein, an den Böschungen sieht man aber schweren rotbraunen
Löss. Gelegentliche Wirbel verraten flache Stellen und Unterwasserhindernisse. Bis 40 cm mit Polbrille dringt der Blick in das leicht bräunlichrot
gefärbte Wasser. Die Ufer sind mit Gehölzen und Weidengebüschen bewachsen, die sich teilweise tief über den Fluss neigen und natürlich sowohl Bisse als auch Montageverluste verheissen. Dazwischen finden sich aber immer Abschnitte, wo man gut ans Ufer gelangen kann, allerdings bilden die leichten Steilufer, die vielleicht
noch einen Meter über dem Wasserspeigel gelegen sind, ein zusätzliches Hindernis, zumal die Böschungen tückisch mit hohem Gras bewachsen sind: 
Ideal für eine nächtliche Rutschpartie mit nassem Ausgang.  Zu den vielen Piepmätzen in den Gebüschen weiss ich nichts zu berichten, aber auffallend war der Reichtum an prächtig mitternachtsblauen und smaragdenen Kleinlibellen, die in Pulks sich gegenseitig neckten, in Formation und Kolonne wie verrückte kleine X-Flügler patroullierten und sich gegenseitig  glücklose Exemplare der lokalen Eintagsfliegenspezies abjagden- Grosse Blasse Ephemeriden, die ich nicht genauer bestimmen konnte.
Das war also die Bühne, auf der wir unsere Version des taapferen Schneiderlein´s zum Besten geben sollten.

Ein wunderbarer Frühsommerabend, die Hitze des Tages liess schon nach, eine Brise oder zwei und die sich verdichtende Wolkendecke liessen erahnen, das wir 
heute die Shelter brauchen würden. Es war gegen 19h, und genau die richtige Zeit, um das Basecamp vorzubereiten, die Grundruten klarzumachen, die Tauis
zu aktivieren und uns in die Angelstühle zu hauen, um bei kühlem Getränkt wichtige Dinge zu besprechen. Klassischer Beginn eines Nachtansitzes.
Wir schauten uns also an, ein Moment kam, ein Moment ging vorüber, vielleicht hat einer von uns oder auch beide unmerklich genickt- Und dann schnappten wir uns
unsere Trottingruten mit den Pins, jeder nen halben Liter Maden und ab gings ans Wasser, Nachtangeln hin oder her. ("Are we the Baddies?") Ich betone, es war kein Wettlauf. Erstbeste Stelle ohne allzuviel Gemüse, und das Ratschen der Pins beim Aufbauen wurde immer kurz unterbrochen, wenn einer wieder ne Handvoll Maden ("Lots and often") in den Swim beförderte. Es war dann el Potto, der mit seiner neuen Kombo das erste huldvolle Nicken seiner Flussgöttin, einen kleinen Döbel entgegennehmen durfte.  Und kurz darauf dippte bei zweiter Drift auch mein Selbstbauavon auf diese  schnelle zuckige Art, die kein Kraut, sondern Schuppen verspricht, aber eben auch keine großen: Und zum Vorschein kam ein Gründling als mein erstes Geschenk der FUlda- ein gutes Omen, habe ich doch eine besondere Beziehung zu den hübschen Winzlingen. Und da ging auch trotz aller aktueller Sorgen wieder auch meine Sonne auf: Wie das erste Lächeln einer strengen Amtsdame, das hoffen läßt, das die behördliche Angelegenheit günstig beschieden wird- ich ahnte ja nicht, was die Fulda mir noch bescheren sollte.

Und so gings dann weiter bis wir unsere Posen´in der sich sanft anschleichenden Nacht nicht mehr sehen konnten: Handvoll Maden, zwei Klänge Schnur abziehen, 
sanfter Schwung, ein paar Meter Drift, und jay! Trotting funktioniert, und ist die besteste aller Methoden. So konnten wir jeder ein buntes Körbchen -denn es
waren wahrlich keine Riesen, aber wen juckts?- doch noch am ersten Abend mit Pin und Pose erhaschen. Ich schätze, die Hälfte der Fische waren Chublets, und hinzu
kamen energische Plötzen, Gründlinge, für den Kochtopf ein dort seltener Ükel und -der erste den ich in meinem Leben sah- ein grosser Hasel.
EIn Hasel, ein Hasel- ich weiss dass er für einige von Euch alltäglich ist, aber für mich ist dieser klassische Fisch ein Traum: Und el Potto war auch glücklich,
als er seinen ersten (identifizierten) Hasel an seinem Hausgewässer landen konnte. Wir halten für den zweiten Teil fest: Ein flotter Fluss in einer lieblichen Hügellandschaft mit Fachwerk und Schieferdächern, Die Pin schnurrt, Döbel als Hauptfisch, ergänzt um Rotauge und Hasel- ich weiss nicht, ob ich erklären kann, was all das in mir ausgelöst hat. Das war all das in echt und farbe, was ich in meiner Solo-Angellehrzeit in all den Büchern und Videos gesehen habe und immer suchte. @Kochtopf, entschuldige Bitte, das ich so ganz aus der Ego Perspektive schreibe, kannst Du das bitte aus Deiner Perspektive bei Gelegenheit ergänzen, ich kann Dein Trotting-Erweckungserlebnis kaum adäquat wiedergeben?)

Jedenfalls, irgerdwann wars dann halt Dunkel, und über kurz oder lang fanden wir uns dann unter unseren Sheltern wieder (die beide von Kochtopf aufgebaut wurden,
nachdem ich mich beim Versuch wie ein Pfeil über die Wiese katapultiert hatte), die Nacht war da, Kochtopf setzte auf eine schwere Grundrute und Sarah Jane, beide mit Wurm. Ich hatte aus Erschöpfung nur eine Rute ebenfalls mit Taui ausgebracht, ein furchtbares Ungetüm von Balzer mit schwerer Schnur und Rolle, dazu Tiroler Hölzl und Glocke. Es war Nachtmeister Kochtopf, der mir die Flausen von leichten Feedern in finsterer Nacht ausgetrieben hat- und so habe ich mich vertrauensvoll in seine methodischen Arme begeben. Und ebenso habe ich genau an der Stelle ausgelegt die er mir empfahl. Es ist ganz wichtig, das zu betonen, denn -ich nehme es vorweg- mein Gastgeber hat diese nächtliche Fürsorge mit der französischen Fahne bezahlt: Er ging, trotz einiger Zuppler leer aus. Ich glaube, er hat sich für mich geopfert. Was ich noch nicht wissen konnte: In unserem Ükelbruder Kochtopf ging gerade eine wichtige Änderung der inneren Haltung vor sich, er war ganz verträumt- die Ergebnisse dieser Wandlung sollten sich am Samstag zeigen..
Auch bei mir zuppelte es, und endlich, endlich, wars dem Verursacher zu bunt, uund nach dem drölften Leeranschlag hing doch ein Fisch am Haken- Und der hat Dampf gemacht,erstaunlichen Dampf, also Döbel kanns nicht sein, und solch einen Aal hatt ich nie an der Spree.. und dann tauchte er im Lichtkegel des Keschernden auf: Waller! Wels! Hahaha, mein erster, allererster Wels! 50 vielleicht, und ich hab noch Witze über Welse gemacht, und jetzt hängt einer! GIng etwas in die Bremse, Rute strack, gottseidank schweres Zeug gewählt, danke nochmal, Achtung Kescher, und da liegt die kleine Grosse Kaulquappe schlaff und schleimig in meinen Armen.
Kochtopf hats immer wieder angemahnt, hüte Dich vor den Fuldawelsen- i stand corected! Viel Hin und Her, Schulterklopfen in der Dunkelheit... Natürlich habe ich den 
ganzen Abend lang stolz wie Bolle jeden Satz mit "Also, wir Wallerangler..." begonnen.
Und während ich mir noch überlegte, ob ich als frischgebackener Wallerspezialist mir jetzt ne Glatze, Arme wie Fässer und XXXabsolut unmöglichexx Tattoos zulegen muss, ging das Telefon erneut, und diesmal war ich völlig überwältigt von dem Widerstand: Nach allerlei Geächtze und Gequieke kam dann ein Aaal, wie ich ihn nie sah zum Vorschein, und selbst Aalzatoht Kochtopf meinte, das dies ein Großer sei: Er schätzte ihn über 70cm- für mich unbekannte Größen, und ich darf ehrlich gestehen, das sein Geringel und sein total humorloser Gesichtsausdruck (Also des Aals) sehr dazu beigetragen haben, dass Bruder Kochtopf ihm hoffentlich bald wieder begegnet. Und wieder  Schulterklopfen, in den Armen liegen, Dankeswünsche und Freude.

Hier nochmal gegen Ende des Ersten Berichtsteiles: Wie schön wird die Fangfreude veredelt, wenn ein Freund diese Freude so liebenswürdig, selbstlos und begeistert teilt, verstärkt und verdoppelt: Lieber El Potto, danke dafür, auch Für deinen Rat und dein Verständnis jenseits von Hakengrößen und Schnurdurchmessern. 
Das war sehr wichtig für mich.

Jetzt schliesse ich, sonst wirds zu lang- und die Erinnerung an meinen ersten kleinen großen Wels, und warum unser hessischer Bruder vermeintlich gute Aale als Schnursenkel bezeichnte, läßt den folgenden Schnellrestaurantbesuch und unsere kleine, glücklich-schweigsame Konferenz um 5 Uhr Morgens im geheimen Hauptquartier verblassen. Wenig ahnten wir beim Amstossen mit dem Abscheulichen Anglerbier, als die ersten Amseln sich räusperten von den Ereignissen des nächsten Tages (Das soll jetzt kein Kuhwiesenwallerteaser sein, nur das wird sonst zu lang zum Angenehmen Lesen, ist es schon längst)

Bei nächster Gelegenheit gibts den Abschlussbericht von TEAM FULDA
herzlich,
Eure Ükelbrbüder

Kochtopf & Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Das liest sich doch richtig gut, was ihr beide da so erlebt habt. Dein erster Waller - da möchte ich Dir mal von Herzen gratulieren. Ein solcher Fisch war mir bislang noch nicht vergönnt. Und die vielen anderen Fische, die ihr überlisten konntet, klasse! Ich freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil Deiner vorläufigen Fulda-Memoiren.
Aber jetzt schlaft Euch erstmal aus.


----------



## Fattony

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Guck mal nach Posenschuhen


Google spuckt mir leider nichts aus?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meine kleine Wümmetour ist tatsächlich ohne Fisch geblieben. Es gab ein paar schnelle, aber verhaltene Bisse, das wars. Den Grund dafür habe ich mir gerade angesehen, ich hatte eine Action-Cam im Wasser. Meine Angelstelle war eine kleine S-Kurve im Flussverlauf und genau die hatte sich ein größerer Hecht, ich schätze den Burschen auf 70 bis 80 cm, für seine Futtersuche ausgewählt. Die Kamera schafft immer knapp zwei Stunden und der Gefleckte war mehrfach zu sehen. Kein Wunder, das das Alande und Brassen keine Lust auf zwangloses Schlemmen hatten. Ich hätte doch den Platz wechseln sollen.


----------



## Jason

Donnerwetter @Minimax Na wenn das mal kein ausführlicher Bericht ist. Der Bericht könnte ein Bestseller werden.
Danke dafür und selbstverständlich ein dickes Petri zu der bunten Palette die ihr aus der Fulle gezogen habt. Der Wels ist natürlich der Börner. Auch wenn es nur ein 50er war, den kannst du jetzt von deiner "Hab ich noch nicht gefangen Liste"
streichen. Genauso wie den Hasel. Es freut mich sehr, dass ihr beiden so ein erfolgreiches WE verbracht habt. 
Ich denke mal ihr könnt euch zu Recht FULDA TEAM nennen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Minimax  und @Kochtopf für die Teilhabe an Eurem Angelausflug. Einem Treffen Eurerseits würdig!


----------



## hanzz

@Minimax
Mal wieder herzerwärmend berichtet. 
Ich glaub ich muss es noch zwei drei mal lesen. 
Welch brüderliche und romantische Atmosphäre die tolle Geschichte verbreitet. Petri du alter Wallerspezi.
Freu mich schon auf mehr. 
@Wuemmehunter
Cooles Bild 
Danke dafür. Immer wieder spannend zu sehen, was unterhalb der Oberfläche passiert. Da hast Meister Esox sehr gut abgelichtet. Genial. 
Entschädigt doch ein bisschen die französischen Klänge.


----------



## Tricast

Fattony schrieb:


> Hallöchen meine Ükel Freunde!
> 
> Wie im Flohmarkt Fund Thread angekündigt hab ich ja auch viele tolle Waggler und Schwimmer erworben. Nur keine Ahnung wie ich den Milo Waggler montiere :-(
> 
> Foto von der Öse.



Ich denke mal, das ist ein DAM Waggler; davon habe ich auch einige zu Hause liegen. Montiert habe ich die immer folgendermaßen: Einen etwas dickeren Gummischlauch auf die Schnur, dann den Waggler auf den Schlauch schieben und leicht anschrauben.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Forelle74

Fattony schrieb:


> Google spuckt mir leider nichts aus?


Posenadapter
https://www.gerlinger.de/gerlinger-...BHmKOhrzyPGQ30P7ipRydTnRoC1UkQAvD_BwE#G213365

Oh, Heinz war schneller.

Die kann man kaufen aber auch leicht selber machen.


----------



## Tricast

Posenadapter funktionieren nicht da das Stück sehr kurz ist wo man den Adapter aufschieben könnte. Die Pose hat einen Gewindestift auf den eine "Hutmutter??" mit seitlicher Bohrung aufgeschraubt ist. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Forelle74

Tricast schrieb:


> Posenadapter funktionieren nicht da das Stück sehr kurz ist wo man den Adapter aufschieben könnte. Die Pose hat einen Gewindestift auf den eine "Hutmutter??" mit seitlicher Bohrung aufgeschraubt ist.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich hab das Bild mal vergrösert .
Jetzt hab ichs gesehen.
War mir bis jetzt unbekannt.
Danke für die Info.

Ich dachte man steckt den Adapter auf das ganze Stück.
Hab ähnliche Posen aber da ist die Aufnahme uten länger, wie du geschrieben hast .


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich hätte doch den Platz wechseln sollen.


Tut mir Leid, das du heute geschneidert hast. Eine Raubfisch Rute neben den Futterplatz wäre angebracht gewesen. 
Dann hättest du den Störenfried entsorgt.
Ich war gegen Abend auch an meinen Vereinsflüsschen und versucht ein paar Rotpunktdöbel zu fangen. Am späten Nachmittag hat es stark geregnet und ich habe mir gedacht, wenn das nicht besser wird, kannste das vergessen. Nach 2 Stunden hat es aufgehört zu regnen und ich habe meine 7 Sachen gepackt. 
Wir haben hier im Ort einen Ponyhof, @Kochtopf kennt ihn, und habe mich auf einer kleinen Pferdekoppel auf der zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Pferde standen niedergelassen. Daneben war die nächste Wiese mit einem Zaun getrennt, auf der  5-6 Gäule standen. Meine  Angeltasche stellte ich an den Zaun und montierte meine Rute. Die Pferde waren neugierig und kamen an den Zaun, direkt wo ich stand. Auf einmal schnappte sich ein Pferd meine Angeltasche und haute damit ab. Dort war alles drin. Getränke, Essen, Köder und Nubsis. Irgendwann ließ der Zosse die Tasche fallen. Ich über den Zaun geklettert und meine Tasche wieder eingesammelt. Zum Glück war nichts rausgefallen, obwohl sie offen war. 
Aber nach der Aktion wurde ich belohnt. Es gab 2 Rotpunktdöbel über 30cm, und der Höhepunkt war eine Äsche von
35cm mit 410 Gramm die bei uns selten geworden sind. Im allgemeinen war es ein schöner Angelabend auch wenn ich zwischen den ganzen Pferdeäpfel stand.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74

jason 1 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, das du heute geschneidert hast. Eine Raubfisch Rute neben den Futterplatz wäre angebracht gewesen.
> Dann hättest du den Störenfried entsorgt.
> Ich war gegen Abend auch an meinen Vereinsflüsschen und versucht ein paar Rotpunktdöbel zu fangen. Am späten Nachmittag hat es stark geregnet und ich habe mir gedacht, wenn das nicht besser wird, kannste das vergessen. Nach 2 Stunden hat es aufgehört zu regnen und ich habe meine 7 Sachen gepackt.
> Wir haben hier im Ort einen Ponyhof, @Kochtopf kennt ihn, und habe mich auf einer kleinen Pferdekoppel auf der zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Pferde standen niedergelassen. Daneben war die nächste Wiese mit einem Zaun getrennt, auf der  5-6 Gäule standen. Meine  Angeltasche stellte ich an den Zaun und montierte meine Rute. Die Pferde waren neugierig und kamen an den Zaun, direkt wo ich stand. Auf einmal schnappte sich ein Pferd meine Angeltasche und haute damit ab. Dort war alles drin. Getränke, Essen, Köder und Nubsis. Irgendwann ließ der Zosse die Tasche fallen. Ich über den Zaun geklettert und meine Tasche wieder eingesammelt. Zum Glück war nichts rausgefallen, obwohl sie offen war.
> Aber nach der Aktion wurde ich belohnt. Es gab 2 Rotpunktdöbel über 30cm, und der Höhepunkt war eine Äsche von
> 35cm mit 410 Gramm die bei uns selten geworden sind. Im allgemeinen war es ein schöner Angelabend auch wenn ich zwischen den ganzen Pferdeäpfel stand.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri zur tollen Äsche.
Natürlich auch zum anderen Fang.
Äschen gibts bei uns auch nur selten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Petri zur tollen Äsche.
> Natürlich auch zum anderen Fang.
> Äschen gibts bei uns auch nur selten.


Und äschen sind ja auch nur sehr bedingt Gamefische - sie laichen im Frühjahr, wie unsere Döbels und dementsprechend sind sie im Ükel on topic! Petri Jason, toller Fisch!


----------



## Jason

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Petri zur tollen Äsche.
> Natürlich auch zum anderen Fang.
> Äschen gibts bei uns auch nur selten.


Mein Schwiegervater sagt immer: "Was habe wir hier früher Äschen gefangen". Die sind wirklich rar geworden. 
Über einen Äschebesatz ist mal drüber nachzudenken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri zur Äsche, Jason. Die sieht ja richtig klasse aus.


----------



## ulli1958m

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na gut, Ulli.
> Am 12er Vorfach kannste ja kaum gegenhalten.
> 
> Mit KöFi Zeug auf Karpfen ist auch nicht standard.


...iss klar.....Zielfisch waren Rotaugen...kann ja nix dafür das der Trootel von Karpfen sich vor den Zielfischen stellt und dat Futter klaut


----------



## hanzz

Petri zur Äsche
Sehr schöner Fisch und ein seltener Anblick 
Toll so eine Fisch hier präsentiert zu bekommen @jason 1


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri zur Äsche, Jason. Die sieht ja richtig klasse aus.


Vielen Dank. Die letzte habe ich vor 2 Jahren gefangen. Die hatte über 40cm. Wie gesagt. Äschen sind bei uns selten geworden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an das TEAM FULDA - danke für den grandiosen Bericht, Minimax und ebenso an Kochtopf fürs „Teasern”.
Super, daß Ihr neue Arten Eurem Fangbuch hinzufügen konntet. Kann Teil zwo kaum erwarten.

Petri, Jason, schön, daß Du das „Rotpunktdöber-Einerlei” mit der Äsche durchbrechen konntest!

Super Hecht-Portrait, Wuemmehunter! Tolles Foto auch vom Flüßchen.

Hanzz, der größere Teich sieht richtig gut und urwüchsig aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meine kleine Wümmetour ist tatsächlich ohne Fisch geblieben. Es gab ein paar schnelle, aber verhaltene Bisse, das wars. Den Grund dafür habe ich mir gerade angesehen, ich hatte eine Action-Cam im Wasser. Meine Angelstelle war eine kleine S-Kurve im Flussverlauf und genau die hatte sich ein größerer Hecht, ich schätze den Burschen auf 70 bis 80 cm, für seine Futtersuche ausgewählt. Die Kamera schafft immer knapp zwei Stunden und der Gefleckte war mehrfach zu sehen. Kein Wunder, das das Alande und Brassen keine Lust auf zwangloses Schlemmen hatten. Ich hätte doch den Platz wechseln sollen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326049


Ach mein lieber Hanzz, mach dir nichts daraus. Ein weiser Mann sprach einst: Döbel sind majestätische und erhabene Wesen, Alande hingegen sind nur fette Plötzen.

Scheen große Rotaugen wünscht 
El Potto


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Petri, Jason, schön, daß Du das „Rotpunktdöber-Einerlei” mit der Äsche durchbrechen konntest!


Vielen Dank Georg. Ich war auch echt Happy mal hier wieder was anderes gefangen zu haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

So, der Spätnachmittag und Abend am Teich mit dem Mohn war schön. Nicht besonders erfolgreich, was die Vielfalt der gefangenen Species angeht, aber mengenmäßig lief es ganz gut, das Wetter war perfekt, es gab keine Dramen, noch nicht mal kleine.

Ein gutes Dutzend Giebel, fast alle zwischen 20 und gut 25cm, zogen die leichte lange Matchrute krumm. Die ersten 5 oder 10 Sekunden nach dem Anschlag fühlen sich die Burschen richtig kräftig an - sicher bedingt durch die zarte Rute. Ich konnte drei Farbschläge (?) registrieren: ein Giebel sah wirklich golden aus wie ne Karausche, die anderen etwa 50/50 altsilber-blaß oder „blei-messing-farben”. Als Hakenköder funktionierten Mais und Breadpunch.
Hab zusätzlich mit ner Swingtip und exotischen Ködern herumexperimentiert, aber das funktioniert nicht so nebenbei und muß bei Gelegenheit ernsthaft angegangen werden.

Ich wurde Zeuge, wie andere Angler Kleinbarsch und Dünnaal fingen, von den laut Gewässerverzeichnis vorhandenen Rotfedern, Plötz und Brassen hab ich nix gesehen und zweifele an deren Existenz im Teich.


edit: Nachtrag - als Haken hab ich wieder nen 10er Kamasan B520 genommen. Die Mini-Haken plus Haar werd ich später an Picker oder Swingtip testen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri allen Fängern

Und Mini: Ein toller Bericht, wieder mal!  Ganz besonders freut es mich, dass du den Hasel überlisten konntest, das war ja schon an der Weser deine Hoffnung.  Und überhaupt Glückwunsch euch beiden zu den ganzen neuen Arten!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @geomas , freut mich!
Die Elemente und Fische waren uns heute scheinbar freundlich gesonnen. Keine Dramen, wie Du sagst!


----------



## Minimax

Jungs, Jungs, Jungs,
Du meine Güte, der Ükel ist ein reissender Fluss- Da ist jedes Wort verhallt, wenns schon ausgesprochen ist. Ich hab grad versucht mit Zettel und Stift die letzten Tage nur aufzuarbeiten, ein DIng der Unmöglichkeit.
Petris gehen an den @rhinefisher für die schweren Brassen und die Schleien , und natürlich auch an den Prof @Professor Tinca für seine unzähligen (7 ist unzählig!) strammen Bauernkarpfen und seine interessanten Bilder der verbotenen Strecke. Petri @MS aus G "Barbio" auch wenns nur Kleinaale waren, und interessant das dir dann doch mal der Geduldsfaden gerissen ist und du schwere Montagen eingestzt hast- gib ihnen doch noch eine Chance, wer weiss was kommt.
Auch ein herzliches Petri und vielen Dank auch für die Genesungswünsche an @Phiriana , die Brasse war nicht brauchbar sondern prächig und Bronzefarben. Scheints als hätte Deine Grillen, Chillen, Angeln Devise Schule gemacht, denn @Wuemmehunter hat ja auch eine kleine Grillchillung mit buntem Korb veranstaltet, auch dazu Petri. Und Wümme hat ja auch grad erst einmalige Aufnahmen vom Hecht geposted- ist Diese Technologie eigentlich auch geeignet um sich Klarheit über den Gewässergrund zu verschaffen?
Und just in diesem Wochenende ist ja auch @rustaweli wieder mit von der Partie und auch soviel Trotz und Beharrungsvermögen bei ungünstigen Umständen wird von den Flussgöttern belohnt- ich selbst würde jederzeit Gewicht gegen Bisse tauschen. Und Petri auch an @Orothred zum ersten Aal- zwar nicht direkt ein Friedfisch aber wer im Glashaus sitzt.. Toll das @hanzz hier ab und zu auch postet: Wir wollen nicht vergessen, das das ein Offtopic und kein Fangmeldungsthread ist- man muss nicht immer Fisch bringen, sondern kann auch mal ganz zwanglos seine Anwesenheit kundtun, danke dafür. Das ist unser kleines Teehaus für nette Leute, schätze ich. Und Lieber Geo, @geomas, Dein Bild von Poppies hat mich wehmütig gemacht und liess an verlorene Freunde denken- ein wunderschönes Photo, Danke dafür. Und überhaupt danke @all das ihr immer so tolle Photos von Euren Angelabenteuern einstellt.
Und überhaupt: Ich hab ja eher Photodefizite und spamme lieber (Ich werds wohl nie lernen), aber vielen lieben Dank für die tollen bebilderten Berichte an Euch alle!
Und jetzt kommt auch noch unser Posengott @jason 1 mit ner leibhaftigen Äsche um die Ecke: Eine unerhörte Meldung im Ükel.. Da halten sich Petriwunsch und Neid ein bisserl die Waage.. Achwas: Herzliches Petri zum Fahnendöbel, toll ich freu mich sehr für Dich!

EDIT: Gott, was für ein Kuddelmuddel und Kauderwelsch, nur um mal 2 Tage ohne Ükelei ohne grobe Unhöflichkeit wettzumachen. Gab mal Zeiten im Ükel, da sass man tagelang allein am Ecktisch und konnte den Salzstangen beim verfaulen zusehen, und heut hat man Probleme, überhaupt an die Bar zu gelangen. Wahnsinn,
hg
Minimax

EDIT:
Ich mein, ich tippe in aller Ruhe, und in der Zwischenzeit ist der Thread wieder weiter, und meine Posts wirken unhöflich oder unaufmerksam- Schreibselmässig bin ich doch eher der Festbleimann. Ist wohl die Rache des Schicksals für extensives trotten.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Du triffst es mal wieder auf den Punkt. Daaaaaanke.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey MiniMax, danke für die Petris, aber der rhinefisher hat gestern sauber abgeschneidert...
Klar, ich bin ein begnadeter Angler, verwende bestes Gerät und kenne jede Schliche....
Aber würde mir mal bitte jemand erklären, warum ich nix fange..
Dabei bin ich gestern für 3 Stunden angeln, 3 Stunden gefahren.
Dafür bewundere ich umso mehr die vielen erfolgreichen Fischer unter uns und möchte allen ein fröhliches Petri entgegen schmettern...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> dann will ich mal versuchen einige Aspekte des Fuldatreffens wiederzugeben- sorry wenn ich das gleich einfach so reinposte,
> ich hoffe ich komm heut abend dazu, in Ruhe die vielen neuen Beiträge zu lesen und euch angemessen zu petrien- scheint so, als
> wärs für ganz viele von uns ein tolles Angelwochenende gewesen.
> 
> Für mich sah es zunächst überhaupt nicht danach aus, denn verschiedene absolut katastrophale Verknurpsungen gegen Ende der Woche
> verzögerten meine Abfahrt in Richtung der Granja Potto- seine Mail von 10:30 ob ich schon los sei, blieb bis 13:00 unbeantwortet,
> als ich ihn anreif, und mit Grabesstimme keuchte, dass ich erst jetzt losfahre. Ich will nicht wissen, was da im Herzen unseres
> lieben Ükelbruders vorging- aber, seine Geduld ist groß, und seine Geduld mit komplizierten Freunden grenzenlos. Immerhin hatte
> ich alles mögliche Tackle dabei (Gleich vorweg: von 7 mitgeführten Kombos kamen das ganze Wochenende 2 zum Einsatz), und natürlich
> Tauis, Maden galore und Tulip bis unters Dach- Dendros wollten wir die guten handverlesenen von Kochtopf verwenden.
> 
> Nach einer Fahrt über die ich nicht sprechen will, trudelte das Minimobil so gegen 18h, mit letzter Kraft auf telefonischem Leitstrahl
> geführt auf Kochtopfs Anwesen ein, dotzte einzweimal auf und kam dann zu stehen, der Lukendeckel flog auf, und ich fiel nur noch leicht zuckend heraus.
> Potto hat mich dann aus dem Wrack gezogen und mich erstmal mit liebevoller Fürsorge und einem Kaffee wiederbelebt- kein Wort des Missfallens
> über die 6stündige Verspätung, nur Freundlichkeit und Gleichmut.
> 
> Die Granja de Potto ist ja im Ükel bekannt- Freunde! Obwohl ich eine Führung durch das Gebäude erhalten habe, habe ich immer noch keine
> Vorstellung über Ausmass und Zusammenhang des Anwesens, ich vermute sogar einige Trakte des Gebäudes erstrecken sich in andere Dimensionen
> oder Zeiten, sicher bin ich nicht. Was ich weiss ist: Wenn wir Kleinraumükel eine Mancave oder ein Angelzimmer haben, dann hat
> unser nordhessischer Freund ein -man kann es nicht anders sagen- XXXgeheimes HauptqartierXXX das sich irgendwo auf seinem ANwesen befindet.
> Für eine volle Würdigung blieb keine Zeit, nur schnell, schnell die Ausrüstung von Kochtopf verlasten und vom Tag retten, was zu retten ist,
> und los gings an den Fluss, und so kurz vor 19h standen wir dann endlich an den Gestaden der Fulda, an Kochtopfs Hausstrecke.
> 
> Der Gastgeber führte mich dann herum und erklärte mir sein Gewässer. Ich gebe dies hier wieder, ergänzt um meine Eindrücke
> (TLDR: El Pottos anglerisches Wohnzimmer ist ein wunderschönes Stück Barbenregion wie aus dem Lehrbuch in idyllischer Landschaft):
> Umgeben von schmalen Wiesen fliesst dort die Fulda in einer sanften Schleife entlang, in deren flachen Inneren wir uns befanden. Am jenseitigen Ufer
> führt eine Autostrasse entlang, hinter der sich ein bewaldeter wildromantischer Hang jäh erhebt- fast hat man den Eindruck,
> sich im inneren einer alten Caldera zu befinden. Die Eisenbahntrasse am Hang hat diesen extrem englisch wirkenden Fluss noch mit einem Hauch Union Jack mehr versehen.
> Es sollte sich zeigen, das diese Hoffnung nicht trog.
> 
> Der Fluss selbst ist in diesem Abschnitt etwa 30 Schritt breit, und fliesst mit druckvoller, aber regelmäßiger Strömung- des Nachts kann man ein leichtes
> Grugeln hören, und ein 30g Gewicht wird nur am Rand nicht disloziert- ein 50g Gewicht ist gerade ausreichend um auch weiter draussen zu angeln. Laut
> Kochtopf ist die Fulda in diesem Abschnitt bis zu 1,50tief, an den Rändern, aber deutlich flacher, dort befinden sich auch langschmale Streifen von
> Unterwassergras, die gierig nach vorbeitreibenden Haken haschen. Der Untergrund soll kiesig sein, an den Böschungen sieht man aber schweren rotbraunen
> Löss. Gelegentliche Wirbel verraten flache Stellen und Unterwasserhindernisse. Bis 40 cm mit Polbrille dringt der Blick in das leicht bräunlichrot
> gefärbte Wasser. Die Ufer sind mit Gehölzen und Weidengebüschen bewachsen, die sich teilweise tief über den Fluss neigen und natürlich sowohl Bisse als auch Montageverluste verheissen. Dazwischen finden sich aber immer Abschnitte, wo man gut ans Ufer gelangen kann, allerdings bilden die leichten Steilufer, die vielleicht
> noch einen Meter über dem Wasserspeigel gelegen sind, ein zusätzliches Hindernis, zumal die Böschungen tückisch mit hohem Gras bewachsen sind:
> Ideal für eine nächtliche Rutschpartie mit nassem Ausgang.  Zu den vielen Piepmätzen in den Gebüschen weiss ich nichts zu berichten, aber auffallend war der Reichtum an prächtig mitternachtsblauen und smaragdenen Kleinlibellen, die in Pulks sich gegenseitig neckten, in Formation und Kolonne wie verrückte kleine X-Flügler patroullierten und sich gegenseitig  glücklose Exemplare der lokalen Eintagsfliegenspezies abjagden- Grosse Blasse Ephemeriden, die ich nicht genauer bestimmen konnte.
> Das war also die Bühne, auf der wir unsere Version des taapferen Schneiderlein´s zum Besten geben sollten.
> 
> Ein wunderbarer Frühsommerabend, die Hitze des Tages liess schon nach, eine Brise oder zwei und die sich verdichtende Wolkendecke liessen erahnen, das wir
> heute die Shelter brauchen würden. Es war gegen 19h, und genau die richtige Zeit, um das Basecamp vorzubereiten, die Grundruten klarzumachen, die Tauis
> zu aktivieren und uns in die Angelstühle zu hauen, um bei kühlem Getränkt wichtige Dinge zu besprechen. Klassischer Beginn eines Nachtansitzes.
> Wir schauten uns also an, ein Moment kam, ein Moment ging vorüber, vielleicht hat einer von uns oder auch beide unmerklich genickt- Und dann schnappten wir uns
> unsere Trottingruten mit den Pins, jeder nen halben Liter Maden und ab gings ans Wasser, Nachtangeln hin oder her. ("Are we the Baddies?") Ich betone, es war kein Wettlauf. Erstbeste Stelle ohne allzuviel Gemüse, und das Ratschen der Pins beim Aufbauen wurde immer kurz unterbrochen, wenn einer wieder ne Handvoll Maden ("Lots and often") in den Swim beförderte. Es war dann el Potto, der mit seiner neuen Kombo das erste huldvolle Nicken seiner Flussgöttin, einen kleinen Döbel entgegennehmen durfte.  Und kurz darauf dippte bei zweiter Drift auch mein Selbstbauavon auf diese  schnelle zuckige Art, die kein Kraut, sondern Schuppen verspricht, aber eben auch keine großen: Und zum Vorschein kam ein Gründling als mein erstes Geschenk der FUlda- ein gutes Omen, habe ich doch eine besondere Beziehung zu den hübschen Winzlingen. Und da ging auch trotz aller aktueller Sorgen wieder auch meine Sonne auf: Wie das erste Lächeln einer strengen Amtsdame, das hoffen läßt, das die behördliche Angelegenheit günstig beschieden wird- ich ahnte ja nicht, was die Fulda mir noch bescheren sollte.
> 
> Und so gings dann weiter bis wir unsere Posen´in der sich sanft anschleichenden Nacht nicht mehr sehen konnten: Handvoll Maden, zwei Klänge Schnur abziehen,
> sanfter Schwung, ein paar Meter Drift, und jay! Trotting funktioniert, und ist die besteste aller Methoden. So konnten wir jeder ein buntes Körbchen -denn es
> waren wahrlich keine Riesen, aber wen juckts?- doch noch am ersten Abend mit Pin und Pose erhaschen. Ich schätze, die Hälfte der Fische waren Chublets, und hinzu
> kamen energische Plötzen, Gründlinge, für den Kochtopf ein dort seltener Ükel und -der erste den ich in meinem Leben sah- ein grosser Hasel.
> EIn Hasel, ein Hasel- ich weiss dass er für einige von Euch alltäglich ist, aber für mich ist dieser klassische Fisch ein Traum: Und el Potto war auch glücklich,
> als er seinen ersten (identifizierten) Hasel an seinem Hausgewässer landen konnte. Wir halten für den zweiten Teil fest: Ein flotter Fluss in einer lieblichen Hügellandschaft mit Fachwerk und Schieferdächern, Die Pin schnurrt, Döbel als Hauptfisch, ergänzt um Rotauge und Hasel- ich weiss nicht, ob ich erklären kann, was all das in mir ausgelöst hat. Das war all das in echt und farbe, was ich in meiner Solo-Angellehrzeit in all den Büchern und Videos gesehen habe und immer suchte. @Kochtopf, entschuldige Bitte, das ich so ganz aus der Ego Perspektive schreibe, kannst Du das bitte aus Deiner Perspektive bei Gelegenheit ergänzen, ich kann Dein Trotting-Erweckungserlebnis kaum adäquat wiedergeben?)
> 
> Jedenfalls, irgerdwann wars dann halt Dunkel, und über kurz oder lang fanden wir uns dann unter unseren Sheltern wieder (die beide von Kochtopf aufgebaut wurden,
> nachdem ich mich beim Versuch wie ein Pfeil über die Wiese katapultiert hatte), die Nacht war da, Kochtopf setzte auf eine schwere Grundrute und Sarah Jane, beide mit Wurm. Ich hatte aus Erschöpfung nur eine Rute ebenfalls mit Taui ausgebracht, ein furchtbares Ungetüm von Balzer mit schwerer Schnur und Rolle, dazu Tiroler Hölzl und Glocke. Es war Nachtmeister Kochtopf, der mir die Flausen von leichten Feedern in finsterer Nacht ausgetrieben hat- und so habe ich mich vertrauensvoll in seine methodischen Arme begeben. Und ebenso habe ich genau an der Stelle ausgelegt die er mir empfahl. Es ist ganz wichtig, das zu betonen, denn -ich nehme es vorweg- mein Gastgeber hat diese nächtliche Fürsorge mit der französischen Fahne bezahlt: Er ging, trotz einiger Zuppler leer aus. Ich glaube, er hat sich für mich geopfert. Was ich noch nicht wissen konnte: In unserem Ükelbruder Kochtopf ging gerade eine wichtige Änderung der inneren Haltung vor sich, er war ganz verträumt- die Ergebnisse dieser Wandlung sollten sich am Samstag zeigen..
> Auch bei mir zuppelte es, und endlich, endlich, wars dem Verursacher zu bunt, uund nach dem drölften Leeranschlag hing doch ein Fisch am Haken- Und der hat Dampf gemacht,erstaunlichen Dampf, also Döbel kanns nicht sein, und solch einen Aal hatt ich nie an der Spree.. und dann tauchte er im Lichtkegel des Keschernden auf: Waller! Wels! Hahaha, mein erster, allererster Wels! 50 vielleicht, und ich hab noch Witze über Welse gemacht, und jetzt hängt einer! GIng etwas in die Bremse, Rute strack, gottseidank schweres Zeug gewählt, danke nochmal, Achtung Kescher, und da liegt die kleine Grosse Kaulquappe schlaff und schleimig in meinen Armen.
> Kochtopf hats immer wieder angemahnt, hüte Dich vor den Fuldawelsen- i stand corected! Viel Hin und Her, Schulterklopfen in der Dunkelheit... Natürlich habe ich den
> ganzen Abend lang stolz wie Bolle jeden Satz mit "Also, wir Wallerangler..." begonnen.
> Und während ich mir noch überlegte, ob ich als frischgebackener Wallerspezialist mir jetzt ne Glatze, Arme wie Fässer und XXXabsolut unmöglichexx Tattoos zulegen muss, ging das Telefon erneut, und diesmal war ich völlig überwältigt von dem Widerstand: Nach allerlei Geächtze und Gequieke kam dann ein Aaal, wie ich ihn nie sah zum Vorschein, und selbst Aalzatoht Kochtopf meinte, das dies ein Großer sei: Er schätzte ihn über 70cm- für mich unbekannte Größen, und ich darf ehrlich gestehen, das sein Geringel und sein total humorloser Gesichtsausdruck (Also des Aals) sehr dazu beigetragen haben, dass Bruder Kochtopf ihm hoffentlich bald wieder begegnet. Und wieder  Schulterklopfen, in den Armen liegen, Dankeswünsche und Freude.
> 
> Hier nochmal gegen Ende des Ersten Berichtsteiles: Wie schön wird die Fangfreude veredelt, wenn ein Freund diese Freude so liebenswürdig, selbstlos und begeistert teilt, verstärkt und verdoppelt: Lieber El Potto, danke dafür, auch Für deinen Rat und dein Verständnis jenseits von Hakengrößen und Schnurdurchmessern.
> Das war sehr wichtig für mich.
> 
> Jetzt schliesse ich, sonst wirds zu lang- und die Erinnerung an meinen ersten kleinen großen Wels, und warum unser hessischer Bruder vermeintlich gute Aale als Schnursenkel bezeichnte, läßt den folgenden Schnellrestaurantbesuch und unsere kleine, glücklich-schweigsame Konferenz um 5 Uhr Morgens im geheimen Hauptquartier verblassen. Wenig ahnten wir beim Amstossen mit dem Abscheulichen Anglerbier, als die ersten Amseln sich räusperten von den Ereignissen des nächsten Tages (Das soll jetzt kein Kuhwiesenwallerteaser sein, nur das wird sonst zu lang zum Angenehmen Lesen, ist es schon längst)
> 
> Bei nächster Gelegenheit gibts den Abschlussbericht von TEAM FULDA
> herzlich,
> Eure Ükelbrbüder
> 
> Kochtopf & Minimax






Ein grandioser Bericht @Minimax !!!

Bittebitte mehr davon.

Und natürlich ein Petri Heil dem Fulda Team !


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, das du heute geschneidert hast. Eine Raubfisch Rute neben den Futterplatz wäre angebracht gewesen.
> Dann hättest du den Störenfried entsorgt.
> Ich war gegen Abend auch an meinen Vereinsflüsschen und versucht ein paar Rotpunktdöbel zu fangen. Am späten Nachmittag hat es stark geregnet und ich habe mir gedacht, wenn das nicht besser wird, kannste das vergessen. Nach 2 Stunden hat es aufgehört zu regnen und ich habe meine 7 Sachen gepackt.
> Wir haben hier im Ort einen Ponyhof, @Kochtopf kennt ihn, und habe mich auf einer kleinen Pferdekoppel auf der zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Pferde standen niedergelassen. Daneben war die nächste Wiese mit einem Zaun getrennt, auf der  5-6 Gäule standen. Meine  Angeltasche stellte ich an den Zaun und montierte meine Rute. Die Pferde waren neugierig und kamen an den Zaun, direkt wo ich stand. Auf einmal schnappte sich ein Pferd meine Angeltasche und haute damit ab. Dort war alles drin. Getränke, Essen, Köder und Nubsis. Irgendwann ließ der Zosse die Tasche fallen. Ich über den Zaun geklettert und meine Tasche wieder eingesammelt. Zum Glück war nichts rausgefallen, obwohl sie offen war.
> Aber nach der Aktion wurde ich belohnt. Es gab 2 Rotpunktdöbel über 30cm, und der Höhepunkt war eine Äsche von
> 35cm mit 410 Gramm die bei uns selten geworden sind. Im allgemeinen war es ein schöner Angelabend auch wenn ich zwischen den ganzen Pferdeäpfel stand.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Dickes Petri Heil zur Äsche, Jason!!

Das sind echt schöne Fische.

Hab ich noch nie live gesehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, nun ist es schon wieder zu vorbei, dieses grandiose Wochenende, das ja wieder reichlich Fisch und Entspannung am Wasser gebracht hat.
Nochmal ein herzliches Petri an alle Ükels und Danke für die vielen Berichte vom Wasser. 
@Minimax: Zur Erkundung des Grundes ist diese Technologie eher weniger geeignet. Wenn es tiefer wird, siehst Du kaum noch etwas. Außerdem müsstest Du für derlei Erkundungen eine Waterwolf zulegen, die in Sachen Bildqualität gelinde gesagt Grotte ist. Ich habe ne Kleine Sony und stelle sie maximal 60 bis 70 cm tief auf. Dakannst Du den Grund sehr viel besser mit d n Füßen ertasten. Aber wenn Du den Platz mit etwas Mais oder Grundfutter für die Fische interessant gemacht hast, bekommt man einiges zu sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dickes Petri Heil auch allen erfolgreichen Ükels des Wochenendes!!!

Achso....ich war ja gestern abend auch angeln. 

Bei mir gab es haufenweise kleine Plötzen und Rotfedern aber leider keine Schleie.
Um 22 Uhr waren es nur noch 14 Grad.
Vmtl. war der Temperatursturz zu krass.

Naja, nächstes Mal wieder.


----------



## rutilus69

Ihr wart aber alle fleißig 
Ich habe es dann gestern Abend noch für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser geschafft. Diesmal habe ich einen Kanal heimgesucht, an dem ich noch nicht gefischt habe, der aber verkehrstechnisch für mich ganz günstig liegt. Große Erwartungen hatte ich nicht, aber wenn die Zeit knapp ist, kann man das ja mal probieren.
Gesagt getan, ab ans Wasser, leicht angefüttert und ab mit den Maden ins Wasser.
Die Pose hatte nicht mal die Chance sich ordentlich aufzurichten und zog zur Seite weg. Der erste Stammtisch - Wappenfisch hing am Haken. Das ging munter so weiter, aber da Ich eher Lust auf einen ruhigeren Ansitz hatte, habe ich auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn am 16er Haken gewechselt. Und siehe da, es wurde etwas ruhiger - aber nur etwas 
In munterer Reihenfolge besuchten mich Plötzen, Brassen und Gütern. Alles keine Riesen, aber groß genug, um an der leichten Montage viel Spaß zu machen. 
Alles in allem war es wieder mal ein sehr kurzweiliger Ansitz und die Ruhe am Wasser tat richtig gut. 

Natürlich auch noch ein ganz dickes Petri Heil an alle


----------



## Tobias85

Petri an rutilus und de Professor 

Ich muss mal sehen, vorraussichtlich schaffe ich es am Mittwoch an meine größeren Bach, dann gucke ich mal, wie die Döbel da auf Mais reagieren. Leider gehts da nicht auf Sicht und ich kann wohl nur von stromab fischen, also nix trotten.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Petri zu Deinen Kanal-Fängen! Der Brassen ist richtig schön gefärbt.

@Professor Tinca : Tja, die Tincas wollen eben nicht immer... Petri zu den Plötz und Rotfedern.

@Tobias85 : Viel Erfolg für Deinen Mittwochs-Trip zum Bach! Mais ist schon ein Super-Köder, nur eben alles andere als selektiv.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> dann will ich mal versuchen einige Aspekte des Fuldatreffens wiederzugeben- sorry wenn ich das gleich einfach so reinposte,
> ich hoffe ich komm heut abend dazu, in Ruhe die vielen neuen Beiträge zu lesen und euch angemessen zu petrien- scheint so, als
> wärs für ganz viele von uns ein tolles Angelwochenende gewesen.
> 
> Für mich sah es zunächst überhaupt nicht danach aus, denn verschiedene absolut katastrophale Verknurpsungen gegen Ende der Woche
> verzögerten meine Abfahrt in Richtung der Granja Potto- seine Mail von 10:30 ob ich schon los sei, blieb bis 13:00 unbeantwortet,
> als ich ihn anreif, und mit Grabesstimme keuchte, dass ich erst jetzt losfahre. Ich will nicht wissen, was da im Herzen unseres
> lieben Ükelbruders vorging- aber, seine Geduld ist groß, und seine Geduld mit komplizierten Freunden grenzenlos. Immerhin hatte
> ich alles mögliche Tackle dabei (Gleich vorweg: von 7 mitgeführten Kombos kamen das ganze Wochenende 2 zum Einsatz), und natürlich
> Tauis, Maden galore und Tulip bis unters Dach- Dendros wollten wir die guten handverlesenen von Kochtopf verwenden.
> 
> Nach einer Fahrt über die ich nicht sprechen will, trudelte das Minimobil so gegen 18h, mit letzter Kraft auf telefonischem Leitstrahl
> geführt auf Kochtopfs Anwesen ein, dotzte einzweimal auf und kam dann zu stehen, der Lukendeckel flog auf, und ich fiel nur noch leicht zuckend heraus.
> Potto hat mich dann aus dem Wrack gezogen und mich erstmal mit liebevoller Fürsorge und einem Kaffee wiederbelebt- kein Wort des Missfallens
> über die 6stündige Verspätung, nur Freundlichkeit und Gleichmut.
> 
> Die Granja de Potto ist ja im Ükel bekannt- Freunde! Obwohl ich eine Führung durch das Gebäude erhalten habe, habe ich immer noch keine
> Vorstellung über Ausmass und Zusammenhang des Anwesens, ich vermute sogar einige Trakte des Gebäudes erstrecken sich in andere Dimensionen
> oder Zeiten, sicher bin ich nicht. Was ich weiss ist: Wenn wir Kleinraumükel eine Mancave oder ein Angelzimmer haben, dann hat
> unser nordhessischer Freund ein -man kann es nicht anders sagen- XXXgeheimes HauptqartierXXX das sich irgendwo auf seinem ANwesen befindet.
> Für eine volle Würdigung blieb keine Zeit, nur schnell, schnell die Ausrüstung von Kochtopf verlasten und vom Tag retten, was zu retten ist,
> und los gings an den Fluss, und so kurz vor 19h standen wir dann endlich an den Gestaden der Fulda, an Kochtopfs Hausstrecke.
> 
> Der Gastgeber führte mich dann herum und erklärte mir sein Gewässer. Ich gebe dies hier wieder, ergänzt um meine Eindrücke
> (TLDR: El Pottos anglerisches Wohnzimmer ist ein wunderschönes Stück Barbenregion wie aus dem Lehrbuch in idyllischer Landschaft):
> Umgeben von schmalen Wiesen fliesst dort die Fulda in einer sanften Schleife entlang, in deren flachen Inneren wir uns befanden. Am jenseitigen Ufer
> führt eine Autostrasse entlang, hinter der sich ein bewaldeter wildromantischer Hang jäh erhebt- fast hat man den Eindruck,
> sich im inneren einer alten Caldera zu befinden. Die Eisenbahntrasse am Hang hat diesen extrem englisch wirkenden Fluss noch mit einem Hauch Union Jack mehr versehen.
> Es sollte sich zeigen, das diese Hoffnung nicht trog.
> 
> Der Fluss selbst ist in diesem Abschnitt etwa 30 Schritt breit, und fliesst mit druckvoller, aber regelmäßiger Strömung- des Nachts kann man ein leichtes
> Grugeln hören, und ein 30g Gewicht wird nur am Rand nicht disloziert- ein 50g Gewicht ist gerade ausreichend um auch weiter draussen zu angeln. Laut
> Kochtopf ist die Fulda in diesem Abschnitt bis zu 1,50tief, an den Rändern, aber deutlich flacher, dort befinden sich auch langschmale Streifen von
> Unterwassergras, die gierig nach vorbeitreibenden Haken haschen. Der Untergrund soll kiesig sein, an den Böschungen sieht man aber schweren rotbraunen
> Löss. Gelegentliche Wirbel verraten flache Stellen und Unterwasserhindernisse. Bis 40 cm mit Polbrille dringt der Blick in das leicht bräunlichrot
> gefärbte Wasser. Die Ufer sind mit Gehölzen und Weidengebüschen bewachsen, die sich teilweise tief über den Fluss neigen und natürlich sowohl Bisse als auch Montageverluste verheissen. Dazwischen finden sich aber immer Abschnitte, wo man gut ans Ufer gelangen kann, allerdings bilden die leichten Steilufer, die vielleicht
> noch einen Meter über dem Wasserspeigel gelegen sind, ein zusätzliches Hindernis, zumal die Böschungen tückisch mit hohem Gras bewachsen sind:
> Ideal für eine nächtliche Rutschpartie mit nassem Ausgang.  Zu den vielen Piepmätzen in den Gebüschen weiss ich nichts zu berichten, aber auffallend war der Reichtum an prächtig mitternachtsblauen und smaragdenen Kleinlibellen, die in Pulks sich gegenseitig neckten, in Formation und Kolonne wie verrückte kleine X-Flügler patroullierten und sich gegenseitig  glücklose Exemplare der lokalen Eintagsfliegenspezies abjagden- Grosse Blasse Ephemeriden, die ich nicht genauer bestimmen konnte.
> Das war also die Bühne, auf der wir unsere Version des taapferen Schneiderlein´s zum Besten geben sollten.
> 
> Ein wunderbarer Frühsommerabend, die Hitze des Tages liess schon nach, eine Brise oder zwei und die sich verdichtende Wolkendecke liessen erahnen, das wir
> heute die Shelter brauchen würden. Es war gegen 19h, und genau die richtige Zeit, um das Basecamp vorzubereiten, die Grundruten klarzumachen, die Tauis
> zu aktivieren und uns in die Angelstühle zu hauen, um bei kühlem Getränkt wichtige Dinge zu besprechen. Klassischer Beginn eines Nachtansitzes.
> Wir schauten uns also an, ein Moment kam, ein Moment ging vorüber, vielleicht hat einer von uns oder auch beide unmerklich genickt- Und dann schnappten wir uns
> unsere Trottingruten mit den Pins, jeder nen halben Liter Maden und ab gings ans Wasser, Nachtangeln hin oder her. ("Are we the Baddies?") Ich betone, es war kein Wettlauf. Erstbeste Stelle ohne allzuviel Gemüse, und das Ratschen der Pins beim Aufbauen wurde immer kurz unterbrochen, wenn einer wieder ne Handvoll Maden ("Lots and often") in den Swim beförderte. Es war dann el Potto, der mit seiner neuen Kombo das erste huldvolle Nicken seiner Flussgöttin, einen kleinen Döbel entgegennehmen durfte.  Und kurz darauf dippte bei zweiter Drift auch mein Selbstbauavon auf diese  schnelle zuckige Art, die kein Kraut, sondern Schuppen verspricht, aber eben auch keine großen: Und zum Vorschein kam ein Gründling als mein erstes Geschenk der FUlda- ein gutes Omen, habe ich doch eine besondere Beziehung zu den hübschen Winzlingen. Und da ging auch trotz aller aktueller Sorgen wieder auch meine Sonne auf: Wie das erste Lächeln einer strengen Amtsdame, das hoffen läßt, das die behördliche Angelegenheit günstig beschieden wird- ich ahnte ja nicht, was die Fulda mir noch bescheren sollte.
> 
> Und so gings dann weiter bis wir unsere Posen´in der sich sanft anschleichenden Nacht nicht mehr sehen konnten: Handvoll Maden, zwei Klänge Schnur abziehen,
> sanfter Schwung, ein paar Meter Drift, und jay! Trotting funktioniert, und ist die besteste aller Methoden. So konnten wir jeder ein buntes Körbchen -denn es
> waren wahrlich keine Riesen, aber wen juckts?- doch noch am ersten Abend mit Pin und Pose erhaschen. Ich schätze, die Hälfte der Fische waren Chublets, und hinzu
> kamen energische Plötzen, Gründlinge, für den Kochtopf ein dort seltener Ükel und -der erste den ich in meinem Leben sah- ein grosser Hasel.
> EIn Hasel, ein Hasel- ich weiss dass er für einige von Euch alltäglich ist, aber für mich ist dieser klassische Fisch ein Traum: Und el Potto war auch glücklich,
> als er seinen ersten (identifizierten) Hasel an seinem Hausgewässer landen konnte. Wir halten für den zweiten Teil fest: Ein flotter Fluss in einer lieblichen Hügellandschaft mit Fachwerk und Schieferdächern, Die Pin schnurrt, Döbel als Hauptfisch, ergänzt um Rotauge und Hasel- ich weiss nicht, ob ich erklären kann, was all das in mir ausgelöst hat. Das war all das in echt und farbe, was ich in meiner Solo-Angellehrzeit in all den Büchern und Videos gesehen habe und immer suchte. @Kochtopf, entschuldige Bitte, das ich so ganz aus der Ego Perspektive schreibe, kannst Du das bitte aus Deiner Perspektive bei Gelegenheit ergänzen, ich kann Dein Trotting-Erweckungserlebnis kaum adäquat wiedergeben?)
> 
> Jedenfalls, irgerdwann wars dann halt Dunkel, und über kurz oder lang fanden wir uns dann unter unseren Sheltern wieder (die beide von Kochtopf aufgebaut wurden,
> nachdem ich mich beim Versuch wie ein Pfeil über die Wiese katapultiert hatte), die Nacht war da, Kochtopf setzte auf eine schwere Grundrute und Sarah Jane, beide mit Wurm. Ich hatte aus Erschöpfung nur eine Rute ebenfalls mit Taui ausgebracht, ein furchtbares Ungetüm von Balzer mit schwerer Schnur und Rolle, dazu Tiroler Hölzl und Glocke. Es war Nachtmeister Kochtopf, der mir die Flausen von leichten Feedern in finsterer Nacht ausgetrieben hat- und so habe ich mich vertrauensvoll in seine methodischen Arme begeben. Und ebenso habe ich genau an der Stelle ausgelegt die er mir empfahl. Es ist ganz wichtig, das zu betonen, denn -ich nehme es vorweg- mein Gastgeber hat diese nächtliche Fürsorge mit der französischen Fahne bezahlt: Er ging, trotz einiger Zuppler leer aus. Ich glaube, er hat sich für mich geopfert. Was ich noch nicht wissen konnte: In unserem Ükelbruder Kochtopf ging gerade eine wichtige Änderung der inneren Haltung vor sich, er war ganz verträumt- die Ergebnisse dieser Wandlung sollten sich am Samstag zeigen..
> Auch bei mir zuppelte es, und endlich, endlich, wars dem Verursacher zu bunt, uund nach dem drölften Leeranschlag hing doch ein Fisch am Haken- Und der hat Dampf gemacht,erstaunlichen Dampf, also Döbel kanns nicht sein, und solch einen Aal hatt ich nie an der Spree.. und dann tauchte er im Lichtkegel des Keschernden auf: Waller! Wels! Hahaha, mein erster, allererster Wels! 50 vielleicht, und ich hab noch Witze über Welse gemacht, und jetzt hängt einer! GIng etwas in die Bremse, Rute strack, gottseidank schweres Zeug gewählt, danke nochmal, Achtung Kescher, und da liegt die kleine Grosse Kaulquappe schlaff und schleimig in meinen Armen.
> Kochtopf hats immer wieder angemahnt, hüte Dich vor den Fuldawelsen- i stand corected! Viel Hin und Her, Schulterklopfen in der Dunkelheit... Natürlich habe ich den
> ganzen Abend lang stolz wie Bolle jeden Satz mit "Also, wir Wallerangler..." begonnen.
> Und während ich mir noch überlegte, ob ich als frischgebackener Wallerspezialist mir jetzt ne Glatze, Arme wie Fässer und XXXabsolut unmöglichexx Tattoos zulegen muss, ging das Telefon erneut, und diesmal war ich völlig überwältigt von dem Widerstand: Nach allerlei Geächtze und Gequieke kam dann ein Aaal, wie ich ihn nie sah zum Vorschein, und selbst Aalzatoht Kochtopf meinte, das dies ein Großer sei: Er schätzte ihn über 70cm- für mich unbekannte Größen, und ich darf ehrlich gestehen, das sein Geringel und sein total humorloser Gesichtsausdruck (Also des Aals) sehr dazu beigetragen haben, dass Bruder Kochtopf ihm hoffentlich bald wieder begegnet. Und wieder  Schulterklopfen, in den Armen liegen, Dankeswünsche und Freude.
> 
> Hier nochmal gegen Ende des Ersten Berichtsteiles: Wie schön wird die Fangfreude veredelt, wenn ein Freund diese Freude so liebenswürdig, selbstlos und begeistert teilt, verstärkt und verdoppelt: Lieber El Potto, danke dafür, auch Für deinen Rat und dein Verständnis jenseits von Hakengrößen und Schnurdurchmessern.
> Das war sehr wichtig für mich.
> 
> Jetzt schliesse ich, sonst wirds zu lang- und die Erinnerung an meinen ersten kleinen großen Wels, und warum unser hessischer Bruder vermeintlich gute Aale als Schnursenkel bezeichnte, läßt den folgenden Schnellrestaurantbesuch und unsere kleine, glücklich-schweigsame Konferenz um 5 Uhr Morgens im geheimen Hauptquartier verblassen. Wenig ahnten wir beim Amstossen mit dem Abscheulichen Anglerbier, als die ersten Amseln sich räusperten von den Ereignissen des nächsten Tages (Das soll jetzt kein Kuhwiesenwallerteaser sein, nur das wird sonst zu lang zum Angenehmen Lesen, ist es schon längst)
> 
> Bei nächster Gelegenheit gibts den Abschlussbericht von TEAM FULDA
> herzlich,
> Eure Ükelbrbüder
> 
> Kochtopf & Minimax



Wieder mal sehr schön geschrieben..
Als wäre man live dabei.
Danke dafür.


----------



## phirania

Alles in allem scheint es ja ein erfolgreiches Wochenende für Alle gewesen sein...
Gut genutzt und mit Erfolg gekrönt.
Und dann gibt es ja noch am Donnerstag den Feiertag..
Dann geht es ja in die zweite Runde..
Petri allen Erfolgreichen
Bei uns gab es gestern nur Burger vom Grill und ein paar Rotaugen,aber jede Menge Spass..


----------



## Orothred

phirania schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es ja noch am Donnerstag den Feiertag..



Würde ich noch in Bayern wohnen, wäre das so, ja :-(


----------



## Fattony

Also das kann man runternehmen.. 

Schlauer bin ich aber nicht geworden..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Entweder so wie Tricast geschrieben hat montieren oder ansonsten häng doch einfach nen Wirbel am Einhänger ran und fädel das andere Ende des Wirbels auf die Schnur.

Grundsätzlich finde ich das Schraubprinzip aber kagge.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf, entschuldige Bitte, das ich so ganz aus der Ego Perspektive schreibe, kannst Du das bitte aus Deiner Perspektive bei Gelegenheit ergänzen, ich kann Dein Trotting-Erweckungserlebnis kaum adäquat wiedergeben?)


Ich will's versuchen. Getrottet hatte ich ja schon. Fette Brotflocken, riesige Tulipbrocken und so weiter, man brauchte weder weit zu werfen noch Stundenlang anzufüttern. Eine Handvoll rein und direkt in der Spur unter der rutenspitze die Pose einsetzen.
Beim Wesertreff erhielt ich Wurftechnik-Nachhilfe und auf am Wochenende korrigierte MM behutsam meine Technik - und siehe da: ich erreichte völlig neue Stellen. Ein, zwei Mal bin ich bis zur Fullemitte gekommen, dass müssten 12-15m an der Stelle sein - also erreichte ich völlig neue Dimensionen mit der Pin. Sie macht an der Silstar wirklich eine gute Figur und als die ersten Fänge kamen und selbst so spezies wie Plötzen, Hasel und so weiter Bissen (beim Feedern sind die bisse zu 90% Döbel, insofern waren alle anderen küttfische sehr willkommen) zauberte sich mir ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht. Aber die wahre Erweckung kam an Tag zwei, als sich die Abläufe eingestellt hatten. Maden werfen, drei driften, Maden werfen, biss verpassen Maden werfen, anködern, 3 driften, Maden werfen, Fisch versorgen, Maden werfen... man war irgendwann so im Flow, dass der Ablauf fast schon meditativ war und so musste mich @Minimax mit Gewalt und Drohungen aus der Sonne in den Schatten holen und zwingen, Wasser zu trinken. Nach zehn Minuten war ich der Meinung genug abgekühlt worden zu sein und alles in allem komme ich grob geschätzt auf ca.7 Stunden trotting am Samstag. Danke nochmal dafür Mini, ich neige sehr zur Unvernunft was Warnsignale meines Körpers angeht und du hast mich mutmaßlich vor Wümmes Schicksal an der Weser bewahrt. 
Das was ich vorher gemacht habe war auch trotten aber dank Minis kundiger Anleitung bin ich in neue Regionen vorgedrungen und es ist nur eine Frage derzeit  is ich vielleicht auch mal eine barbe erpinne. Wundervolle Methodik um an Fisch zu gelangen und wenn man erstmal 100 mal ausgeworfen hat wird das auch immer einfacher. 
Nebenbei möchte ich, nicht unstolz, erwähnen, dass sämtliche Fische gut genährt und wunderschön waren. Ein Angelwochenende für geniesser eben.

*ed*
Ich möchte nochmal erwähnen, dass von einem Neutacklefluch nichts zu sehen war. Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Schwimmer waren Neuzugänge und haben brilliert

Petri an @Professor Tinca , @geomas und alle die ich vergessen habe!


----------



## ulli1958m

An die Trottingprofis... gutes Gewässer?
0,5 bis max. 1,5m Wassertiefe







	

		
			
		

		
	
Bilder sind nicht so dolle....ich schau mal, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin ob ich noch bessere/aussagekräftige Bilder habe

Kann man mit einer Bolo 6 oder 7m mit normaler Rolle auch nutzen....hatte das mal versucht aber der Anhieb ging immer ins leere und/oder die Pose flog mir um die Ohren


...gibt es ein Lernfilmchen was ihr empfehlen könnt. Bin in der Angelart völliger Anfänger


----------



## Tobias85

Auch als Nicht-Trottingprofi erdreiste ich mich mal einer Antwort 

In dem turbulenten Teil wohl eher nicht, da würde man schließlich von der Pose nichts mehr erkennen. Der obere Teil sieht doch aber ganz gut aus. Solange da etwas Strömung ist, sollte da auch das Trotten möglich sein meiner Meinung nach.

Aber es gibt sicher auch och andere stellen an dem Gewässer mit stärkerer, aber nicht so wilder Strömung nehme ich an, das wären sicherlich die optimalen Stellen.


----------



## ulli1958m

Bilder unterhalb vom Wasserfall gibt es nächste Woche


----------



## Kochtopf

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Bilder unterhalb vom Wasserfall gibt es nächste Woche


Sollte meine ich  gehen. Stationär Rollen sind nur bedingt geeignet weil selbst bei offenem Bügel hakt die Schnur beim Abzug, aber wenn du mit der anderen Hand das verhinderst dürfte es leidlich klappen, eine Bolo ist hervorragend geeignet. Die meisten Videos sind auf englisch, wäre das für dich unproblematisch?


----------



## ulli1958m

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die meisten Videos sind auf englisch, wäre das für dich unproblematisch?


puh....*lieber *in D, es sei denn ich kann was anhand der Bilder lernen....Wurftechnik, Anhieb, Montage usw.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei der Bolo behutsam anschlagen, du hast da einen ziemlich langen Hebel, was für Posen benutzt du? Alle Videos die ich finde drehen sich um trotting mit der Centrepin, vielleicht hilft dir eher so ein Video:


----------



## ulli1958m

@Kochtopf ....mit der Bolo im Kanal kann ich relativ gut umgehen. Was überhaupt nicht gut klappt ist, wenn ich nur eine geringe Wassertiefe im Fließgewässer habe...da fliegt mir die Montage oft um die Ohren wenn ich anschlage. 
...worin liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen klassichen Boloangeln und Trotten?


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
und Petri @Professor Tinca und @rutilus69 danke für den Bericht vom Kanal- und natürlich Petri @Kochtopf und danke für Deine Trottingschilderung. Natürlich hast Du meine Rolle masslos übertrieben, so wie ich das sehe hast Du völlig autodidaktisch, getrieben von Begeisterung und Freude an der puristischen aber effizienten Methode alle wesentlichen Fortschritte Dir selbst erarbeitet. Und das trotz des Handicaps das jemand flach im Grase hinter Dir lag und dich larmoyant und hysterisch mit allen möglichen eingebildeten Real-Life-Problemchen zuschwallte, was Du mit Engelsgeduld ertrugst. ("Ja, Minimax" "Nein, Minimax" "Kein Richter der Welt würde Dich dafür Verurteilen, Minimax")

@ulli1958m

EDIT: Oha, während ich das folgende schrieb hast Du erneut geantwortet- Ich glaube aber das geht nicht ganz an der Sachen vorbei:
ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an, betone aber, dass es soweit ich weiss im ganzen Ükel gottseidank keine Profis gibt. Trotting und Boloangeln sind sehr gut miteinander vergleichbar- es ist im Grunde eine Frage des Massstabs, bei einer Sprachbarriere ist es also auch nützlich sich Bolo-Videos und Leitfäden anzuschauen, und das ganze einzwei Nummern kleiner zu denken.
Gewässertiefe und Breite stimmen, leider ist auf den Bildern die Strömung nur schwer zu erkennen. Es sieht sehr ruhig aus. Hier könnte auch der Einsatz filigranerer Montagen, z.B. ein Stickfloat mit Kettenbebleiung besser sein. Wichtig ist, das die Strömung die Montage transportiert und möglichst Schnur abzieht, egal welcher Rollentyp. Und ganz wichtig ist, das die Schnur zwischen Spitzenring und Floss gestreckt ist, es dürfen sich keine Schnurbögen bilden oder die Schnur der Pose gar voraustreiben, nur so kann man das Floss kontrollieren und dirigieren und den Anhieb setzen. Man muss immer buchstäblich Fühlung zum Abtreibenden Floss halten und idealerweise Fingerspitzenkontakt zur Schnur haben. Daher ist eine Grundlegende Stärke der Strömung hilfreich.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass etwas hinter dem Wasserfall (ausreichende Tiefe vorausgesetzt) hervorragende Bedingungen für die Methode vorhanden sind.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Dai

Huhu zusammen,

einen tollen Fred habt ihr alle hier erschaffen. Lese seit ein paar Tagen mit und muss sagen, ich bin herzlich berührt über den Umgangston. Ganz so gepflegt wie einige hier schreiben, kann ich definitiv nicht. Bin aus dem Pott und rede wahrscheinlich eher wie Kek (Bang Boom Bang). Nichts desto trotz, traue ich mich jetzt und bitte darum, meinen Stuhl an eurem Stammtisch zu rücken. Mit einem „Klopper“ auf dem Tisch und ein paar „Kurzen“ möchte ich „Hallo“ in die Runde sagen. Ich bin der Neue und wenn ich darf, komme ich jetzt öfters.

Jetzt mit irgendwelchen alten Kamellen von irgendwelchen Fängen möchte ich nicht ankommen. Ich möchte hier in diesem Thread einfach nur ganz neu einsteigen und da anknüpfen wo ihr gerade seid.

Vielleicht nur kurz was zu mir: Bin der Dai, 38 Jahre, komme aus dem Ruhrpott, bin Papa von meinem 2 Jährigen Sohn und mein Hobby ist….Wer Lust hat, darf gern raten 

Heute Morgen wollte ich das erste Mal mit meinem Kleinen zum Mario. Mario ist der Inhaber eines bekannten Angelfachgeschäfts in Oberhausen. Ein tolles Gefühl. Mein Kleiner wandelt auf meinen Pfaden. Na ja, wir ins Auto und los! Maden, Maden, rief mein Kleiner von der Rücksitzbank. Einfach nur herrlich, dass es noch jemanden wie mich gibt, der sich auf die kleinen, quirligen Freunde freut.

Auf dem Weg zu Mario fällt mir plötzlich ein: Mario hat Montags immer geschlossen!

Ich glaube, Mario hat heute zu, sagte ich zu meinem Kleinen. Auf, auf, rief er aus seinem Sportsitz hinten auf der Rückbank. Ich bat meinen Sohn die Daumen zu drücken und vielleicht würde ich mich auch irren und Mario hat Dienstags geschlossen. Angekommen bei Mario konnte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen. Die Tür steht weit offen und obwohl ganz eindeutig auf dem Schild an der Tür steht: Montags geschlossen! Na wenn das mal nicht Petri ist. Mein Sohn der Glücksbringer, super Omen um Fische zu fangen, dachte ich mir 
Mario hatte heute wegen des Feiertages am Donnerstag geöffnet und somit konnten wir unsere kleinen, fleischfressende Freunde einkaufen und waren beide Happy. Zurück im Auto sagte mein Kleiner dann: Daumen, Daumen.
Ja, weil du die Daumen gedrückt hast, haben wir heute doch Maden bekommen, super mein Schatz, sagte ich ihm.

Wir sind dann noch zur alten Ruhr um zu „spionieren“ was an Fisch so geht. 


Ist schon ein phänomenales Gefühl, wenn der eigene Zwerg auf einmal an denselben Plätzen ist an denen schon ich als Kind gewesen bin.
Wir konnten ein paar Brutfische sehen, viele Wasserkringel und ein Stelle, die sich vielleicht als Schleien-Spot bewähren kann. Man wird’s sehen….

Die Maden hatte ich übrigens für morgen, für meine „noch vor der Arbeit Session“ geholt. Morgen früh zwischen 6:00 Uhr und 7:00 Uhr werde ich am Wasser sein. Heute Abend nach der Arbeit bereite ich mein Futter vor, lasse die Maden durch Maisgries laufen, lege sie die Nacht in ein Bett mit Vanilleduft ein und packe meine 7…..äh 70 Sachen  Und dabei habe ich die letzten Tage immer und immer wieder mein Tacklekram abgespeckt. Aber beim feedern brauche ich eben bestimmte Dinge. Ich bin nämlich ganz und gar nicht der Campingstuhl Angler. Damit möchte keinen vor dem Kopf stoßen! Jeder wie er mag und es ihm Spaß macht. Jede Art zu Angel hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ich liebe einfach guten und qualitativ hochwertigen Angelkram und ich mag es sehr, wenn alles perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Dafür nehme ich das Schleppen gerne in Kauf.

Auch wenn wahrscheinlich keiner den Text eines Fremden Aufmerksamkeit schenkt, ich absolut ne Niete im Schreiben bin, so freue ich mich grad riesig, dass ich mich gleich trauen werde auf „Antwort erstellen“ zu klicken um gleich morgen von meiner „noch vor der Arbeit Session“ zu berichten.

In diesem Sinne, allen ein dickes Petri.

Grüße
Dai


----------



## geomas

Willkommen „an Board”, Dai und speziell hier am Stammtisch.
Also ich konnte alles lesen, was Du so geschrieben hast, und es liest sich doch ganz gut.
Petri heil für Deine „vor der Arbeit-Session” und bitte berichte über Deine Erlebnisse am Wasser.
Schön, daß Du den Stammtisch gefunden hast.


----------



## Jason

Och, Dai du hast doch schön geschrieben und uns klar gemacht das du dich wie Bolle auf Morgen gefreust. Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg an der Ruhr. Für Bilder und Bericht sind wir immer dankbar.

Gruß Jason

Edit: Hab ich ganz vergessen. Herzlich willkommen hier im AB.


----------



## Kochtopf

Dai schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen,
> 
> einen tollen Fred habt ihr alle hier erschaffen. Lese seit ein paar Tagen mit und muss sagen, ich bin herzlich berührt über den Umgangston. Ganz so gepflegt wie einige hier schreiben, kann ich definitiv nicht. Bin aus dem Pott und rede wahrscheinlich eher wie Kek (Bang Boom Bang). Nichts desto trotz, traue ich mich jetzt und bitte darum, meinen Stuhl an eurem Stammtisch zu rücken. Mit einem „Klopper“ auf dem Tisch und ein paar „Kurzen“ möchte ich „Hallo“ in die Runde sagen. Ich bin der Neue und wenn ich darf, komme ich jetzt öfters.
> 
> Jetzt mit irgendwelchen alten Kamellen von irgendwelchen Fängen möchte ich nicht ankommen. Ich möchte hier in diesem Thread einfach nur ganz neu einsteigen und da anknüpfen wo ihr gerade seid.
> 
> Vielleicht nur kurz was zu mir: Bin der Dai, 38 Jahre, komme aus dem Ruhrpott, bin Papa von meinem 2 Jährigen Sohn und mein Hobby ist….Wer Lust hat, darf gern raten
> 
> Heute Morgen wollte ich das erste Mal mit meinem Kleinen zum Mario. Mario ist der Inhaber eines bekannten Angelfachgeschäfts in Oberhausen. Ein tolles Gefühl. Mein Kleiner wandelt auf meinen Pfaden. Na ja, wir ins Auto und los! Maden, Maden, rief mein Kleiner von der Rücksitzbank. Einfach nur herrlich, dass es noch jemanden wie mich gibt, der sich auf die kleinen, quirligen Freunde freut.
> 
> Auf dem Weg zu Mario fällt mir plötzlich ein: Mario hat Montags immer geschlossen!
> 
> Ich glaube, Mario hat heute zu, sagte ich zu meinem Kleinen. Auf, auf, rief er aus seinem Sportsitz hinten auf der Rückbank. Ich bat meinen Sohn die Daumen zu drücken und vielleicht würde ich mich auch irren und Mario hat Dienstags geschlossen. Angekommen bei Mario konnte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen. Die Tür steht weit offen und obwohl ganz eindeutig auf dem Schild an der Tür steht: Montags geschlossen! Na wenn das mal nicht Petri ist. Mein Sohn der Glücksbringer, super Omen um Fische zu fangen, dachte ich mir
> Mario hatte heute wegen des Feiertages am Donnerstag geöffnet und somit konnten wir unsere kleinen, fleischfressende Freunde einkaufen und waren beide Happy. Zurück im Auto sagte mein Kleiner dann: Daumen, Daumen.
> Ja, weil du die Daumen gedrückt hast, haben wir heute doch Maden bekommen, super mein Schatz, sagte ich ihm.
> 
> Wir sind dann noch zur alten Ruhr um zu „spionieren“ was an Fisch so geht.
> Anhang anzeigen 326124
> 
> Ist schon ein phänomenales Gefühl, wenn der eigene Zwerg auf einmal an denselben Plätzen ist an denen schon ich als Kind gewesen bin.
> Wir konnten ein paar Brutfische sehen, viele Wasserkringel und ein Stelle, die sich vielleicht als Schleien-Spot bewähren kann. Man wird’s sehen….
> 
> Die Maden hatte ich übrigens für morgen, für meine „noch vor der Arbeit Session“ geholt. Morgen früh zwischen 6:00 Uhr und 7:00 Uhr werde ich am Wasser sein. Heute Abend nach der Arbeit bereite ich mein Futter vor, lasse die Maden durch Maisgries laufen, lege sie die Nacht in ein Bett mit Vanilleduft ein und packe meine 7…..äh 70 Sachen  Und dabei habe ich die letzten Tage immer und immer wieder mein Tacklekram abgespeckt. Aber beim feedern brauche ich eben bestimmte Dinge. Ich bin nämlich ganz und gar nicht der Campingstuhl Angler. Damit möchte keinen vor dem Kopf stoßen! Jeder wie er mag und es ihm Spaß macht. Jede Art zu Angel hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ich liebe einfach guten und qualitativ hochwertigen Angelkram und ich mag es sehr, wenn alles perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Dafür nehme ich das Schleppen gerne in Kauf.
> 
> Auch wenn wahrscheinlich keiner den Text eines Fremden Aufmerksamkeit schenkt, ich absolut ne Niete im Schreiben bin, so freue ich mich grad riesig, dass ich mich gleich trauen werde auf „Antwort erstellen“ zu klicken um gleich morgen von meiner „noch vor der Arbeit Session“ zu berichten.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, allen ein dickes Petri.
> 
> Grüße
> Dai


Ahoi Dai und willkommen im Ükel! Ein schönes Gewässer beangelst du und schön dass dein kurzer auf die Angelei abfährt. Meine kurze (gleiches Alter wie deiner, will mit aber es scheitert an den Argusaugen der Glucke), aber sie darf meine GUTEN Ruten begrabbeln und mit obskuren Rollen spielen. Ich hoffe, dass da was nachkommt


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal willkommen hier im Ükeltröt.
Und viel Erfolg bei Deinem Angelausflug...


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, Dai!!!

Und für Morgen schonmal ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tricast

Herzlich willkommen bei den Ükels und jede Menge Spass hier. Ein gepflegter Umgangston und keine braune Haufen,weder in Wort noch Bild wären ganz nett. Und sonst kann jeder seiner Passion nachgehen, egal ob auf Klapphocker oder Sitzkiepe.

Viele Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

@Dai Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier!!


----------



## hanzz

Herzlich Willkommen Nachbar @Dai
Und Grüße aus Essen. 
Viel Erfolg
Schön, dass der Nachwuchs schon so begeistert ist. 
Toll geschrieben und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## rustaweli

Setz Dich ruhig zu uns, Dai!
Herzlich willkommen und fühle Dich hier wohl!


----------



## ulli1958m

@Dai ...von mir natürlich auch....Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Forelle74

@Dai 
Hallo
Herzlich Willkommen. 
Viel Spass bei deiner Tour Morgen. 
Und viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir.

Ich wollte heute gehen habs aber ninmer geschafft.
Ich werde die Woche aber nochmal losziehen.
Tolles Gewässer


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen in Richtung @Dai  Wenn ich schon von "einem Bett aus Vanilleduft" für die Maden lese, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass man von dir noch so einige schön geschriebene Berichte erwarten darf und freue mich schon sehr darauf.  Deswegen auch ein dickes Petri für morgen früh, ich bin gespannt auf den Bericht.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab mich heut zu einer kleinen Radtour hinreißen lassen. Mein Döbelbach hat vor der Unterführung ne zwei Meter lange Schicht aus - ja was ist das eigentlich?...sah aus wie Heu-Staub von den vielen Wiesen, die in der Gegend die letzten Tage gemäht wurden. Macht das Angeln nicht einfacher. Dann war ich noch am großen Bach und konnte dort (vor einer Unterführung unter einem Schleusenkanal hindurch) einen richtig stattlichen Döbel beobachten. Der hatte seine 45-50cm, aber der Spot liegt leider 5-10 km hinter meiner Strecke. Erschreckend war, wie wenig Wasser der Bach dort führt. 40km hinter der Quelle war es kaum mehr als ein flacher, vor sich hinrinnender Wiesenbach, das lässt böse Erinnerungen an letztes Jahr aufleben.  Im Anschluss ging es noch an meine übliche Angelstelle an diesem Gewässer und dort auch: Relativ niedriges Wasser und Kraut, Kraut, Kraut wohin das Auge schaut 









Mein Mittwochstrip muss also neu gestaltet werden. Vielleicht kann ich mit ner leichten Pickermontage im Becken direkt hinterm Kanal ein bisschen was fangen, da ist es tiefer und (bisher) noch halbwegs krautfrei. Solange ich die großen Lücken treffe, müsste das eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Minimax

@Dai : Nabend, schön das Du reinschaust, dann wünsch ich viel Erfolg für morgen,
hg
Minimax

EDIT: @Tobias85 ach Du schreck sieht ja heftig aus. Vielleicht könnte es was bringen, mit ner langen Bolo und Grashüpfer-Freiwilligen aus guter Deckung in den Krautlücken zu tippangeln?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: @Tobias85 ach Du schreck sieht ja heftig aus. Vielleicht könnte es was bringen, mit ner langen Bolo und Grashüpfer-Freiwilligen aus guter Deckung in den Krautlücken zu tippangeln?



Sobald die Grashüpfersaison losgeht ist das auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Oberhalb vor dem Auslass hab ich meist noch so 1m Platz zwischen den einzelnen Krautbüscheln, hoffentlich bleibt das auch noch eine Weile so. Aber das mit dem Trotten kann ich für dieses Jahr wohl vorerst ganz vergessen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Trotten kann ich für dieses Jahr wohl vorerst ganz vergessen.



Schätze du hast recht. Spass mit der Pin kannst Du da aber immer noch haben, grade beim TIppen/Freelining.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Dai. Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen hier im wunderbaren Ükel. Wir freuen uns immer über leidenschaftliche Friedfischangler. Und für Deine Tour wünsche ich Euch ordentlich Fisch.

@Tobias85. Das sieht ja echt heftig aus. Da kann man ja schon fast rüberlaufen. Ich wüsste nicht wie man da fischen sollte.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt auch noch unser Posengott @jason 1 mit ner leibhaftigen Äsche um die Ecke


Ach Mini, nun übertreibst du aber. Posenbauer hätte auch gereicht. Ich fühl mich sehr geschmeichelt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Herzlich willkommen im Ükel @Dai 

Tobi das sieht echt schwierig aus da.
Minimaxis Tipp mit dem Grashüpper könnte klappen. Falls du irgendwo Löcher findest kannste evtl. auch eine Grundmotage reinlegen mit Mais, Teig oder FrüFlei.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ach Mini, nun übertreibst du aber. Posenbauer hätte auch gereicht. Ich fühl mich sehr geschmeichelt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Lieber Jason,
vor mir liegt der Gänsekiel, den Du  gebaut hast. Das ist kein einfacher Bissanzeiger, sondern ein Gedicht aus Keratin, Lack und Garn, ein filigranes, zartes Zeugnis unendlicher Sorgfalt und Hingabe. Ich dulde keinerlei Einwände.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist kein einfacher Bissanzeiger, sondern ein Gedicht aus Keratin, Lack und Garn, ein filigranes, zartes Zeugnis unendlicher Sorgfalt und Hingabe.




Zeigen bitte!


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Das sieht bitter aus. Kraut soweit das Auge reicht. Entspanntes angeln wäre dort unmöglich. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Jason,
> vor mir liegt der Gänsekiel, den Du  gebaut hast. Das ist kein einfacher Bissanzeiger, sondern ein Gedicht aus Keratin, Lack und Garn, ein filigranes, zartes Zeugnis unendlicher Sorgfalt und Hingabe. Ich dulde keinerlei Einwände.


Na dann werde ich mir mal für deinen Waggler besonders Mühe geben.


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85  Da würde ich erst gar nicht angeln. Ärger ist da vor programmiert.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze du hast recht. Spass mit der Pin kannst Du da aber immer noch haben, grade beim TIppen/Freelining.



Da ahst du zum Glück Recht. Oder einfach so am See auf Grund, wie Geo es macht. Im Schrank versauern wird sie jedenfalls nicht.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falls du irgendwo Löcher findest kannste evtl. auch eine Grundmotage reinlegen mit Mais, Teig oder FrüFlei.



Paar Löcher sind da, aber ich vermute, die ganzen Fische werden sich an/in die Unterführung zurückgezogen haben. Direkt dahinter habe ich auch etwas Spielraum für leichte Grundmontagen, aber sitze eben auch ungeschützt/frei sichtbar wie auf dem Präsentierteller. Aber et is, wie et is, jammern bringt mir auch keinen Fisch. Werd wohl Mittwoch dann mal einen Kurzansitz machen und ausprobieren, was praktikabel ist.

Achja, mein kleiner Teich mit dem Serrosenfeld: Meine drei Minifutterbällchen sowie der Weizen waren am nächsten Nachmittag immer noch komplett unangetastet. Seitdem meide ich den Teich um weiteren Frustrierungen zu Umgehen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zeigen bitte!



Entschuldige bitte, ich bin heute so unglaublich schlapp, ich bin heute nicht in der lage zum fotomachen und hochladen oder um längere Beiträge zu bringen- ich kann grad nur launige Dreizeiler spammen und an anderer Leute Swims, die ich noch nie live gesehen habe, rummäkeln. Die Momentane Schwerkraft in meiner Wohnug beträgt etwa 4 G. (Augenroll, Handrücken-an-die-Stirn-halt..)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Momentane Schwerkraft in meiner Wohnug beträgt etwa 4 G



Hast du keine Hosenträger die dich am Hosenbund oben halten?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du keine Hosenträger die dich am Hosenbund oben halten?



Ich hab noch nicht mal ne Hose an!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht mal ne Hose an!



Dann ist klar was dich runterzieht:

Link


----------



## ulli1958m

Minimax schrieb:


> @ulli1958m
> 
> EDIT: Oha, während ich das folgende schrieb hast Du erneut geantwortet- Ich glaube aber das geht nicht ganz an der Sachen vorbei:
> ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an, betone aber, dass es soweit ich weiss im ganzen Ükel gottseidank keine Profis gibt. Trotting und Boloangeln sind sehr gut miteinander vergleichbar- es ist im Grunde eine Frage des Massstabs, bei einer Sprachbarriere ist es also auch nützlich sich Bolo-Videos und Leitfäden anzuschauen, und das ganze einzwei Nummern kleiner zu denken.
> Gewässertiefe und Breite stimmen, leider ist auf den Bildern die Strömung nur schwer zu erkennen. Es sieht sehr ruhig aus. Hier könnte auch der Einsatz filigranerer Montagen, z.B. ein Stickfloat mit Kettenbebleiung besser sein. Wichtig ist, das die Strömung die Montage transportiert und möglichst Schnur abzieht, egal welcher Rollentyp. Und ganz wichtig ist, das die Schnur zwischen Spitzenring und Floss gestreckt ist, es dürfen sich keine Schnurbögen bilden oder die Schnur der Pose gar voraustreiben, nur so kann man das Floss kontrollieren und dirigieren und den Anhieb setzen. Man muss immer buchstäblich Fühlung zum Abtreibenden Floss halten und idealerweise Fingerspitzenkontakt zur Schnur haben. Daher ist eine Grundlegende Stärke der Strömung hilfreich.
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass etwas hinter dem Wasserfall (ausreichende Tiefe vorausgesetzt) hervorragende Bedingungen für die Methode vorhanden sind.
> hg
> Minimax


Ein paar Meter hinterm Wasserfall ist es sehr flach.....je nach Wasserstand 0,5m bis 1m....es gibt dort schnell und langsam fließende Bereiche ....gefangen habe ich dort mit der Feeder Döbel bis 60cm und Barben von 25 bis 50cm. (ein, zwei Barben wurden aber ü75cm dort schon gefangen)
Oberhalb fließt es sehr ruhig und am gegenüberliegenden Ufer ist die Tiefe ca 1,2 bis 1,5m vor der Steinschüttung.

An meiner Bolo verwende ich klassische Fließwasserposen (Zwiebelform) und Boloposen von Sensas ( 5-15gr) , die ich dann verzögert fische
Stickfloat hatte ich noch nie an einer Rute....werde ich mir baldmöglichst zulegen um das zu testen

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe ist so gut wie kein Unterschied zwischen Bolo und der Trottingangelei...ausnahme der Einsatz der _CENTREPIN-Rolle _

_und Danke für die bisherigen Infos_


----------



## Minimax

ulli1958m schrieb:


> An meiner Bolo verwende ich klassische Fließwasserposen (Zwiebelform) und Boloposen von Sensas ( 5-15gr) , *die ich dann verzögert fische*
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe *ist so gut wie kein Unterschied zwischen Bolo und der Trottingangelei*...ausnahme der Einsatz der _CENTREPIN-Rolle _



Ganz genau, absolut richtig- Wobei das Trotting eben mit leichtem Gepäck und häufiger Verlagerung der Angelstelle gekoppelt ist, der Name bezieht sich darauf,
am Fluss entlangzutrotten.
Wobei, wenn ich ehrlich bin, und Bisse in einem Swim kommen, ich dann sehr gern den Klapphocker auspacke, oder das Sitzkissen, und mich keinen Zentimeter mehr 
bewege.
Jedenfalls solltest Du mit Deiner Boloerfahrung vollständig präpariert sein. Darf ich auch Dir dieses kurze Video ans Herz legen? Ist m.M.n. Das beste Trottingvideo,
und auch wenns auf Englisch ist, solltest Du durch Deine Boloangelei alles sofort wiedererkennen, ist auch sehr anschaulich auch ohne Ton sozusagen: 



hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

ulli1958m schrieb:


> .je nach Wasserstand 0,5m bis 1m....es gibt dort schnell und langsam fließende Bereiche ....gefangen habe ich dort mit der Feeder Döbel bis 60cm und Barben von 25 bis 50cm.



Machen, machen, machen!!! Das klingt doch ideal!

Ich bin ja mit Bolo nicht so bewandert, aber da angelt man doch nur Recht nah unter der Rute, oder nicht? Beim Trotten lässt du die Pose ja auch mal 30m driften und fängst auch in so einer Entfernung noch Fische am Ende deiner Futterspur und du kannst Stellen erreichen, an die du sonst nicht rankommst (vergleiche: Schwimmwobbler abtreiben lassen). Wenn ich beim Bolo-Fischen jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege, dann würde ich da schon zwei sehr unterschiedliche Methoden drin sehen.

Edit: Nach Minis Beitrag muss ich feststellen, dass ich wohl doch falsch lag.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Edit: Nach Minis Beitrag muss ich feststellen, dass ich wohl doch falsch lag.



Und nach Deinem Beitrag, dachte ich, ich lieg falsch- jetzt weiss ich grad garnicht, wie das beim Boloangeln ist, gibt man da Schnur oder nicht?
Nah verwandt sind die beiden Methoden allerdings schon, ich hatte das immer so verstanden, das bei der Bolo alles ne Nummer größer (Angefangen beim Gewässer) ist und man eher Stationär bleibt? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt, wollte nichts falsches erzählen
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann ist klar was dich runterzieht:



Nay nay, das ist es nicht- es war heut nur so ein langer heisser schwitziger Tag mit allerlei hin und her. Und warm ists in meiner Bude immer noch. Eigentlich der richtige Abend, um im eigenen Saft auf der Couch zu schmoren und "Das Fenster zum Hof" oder "Wer die Nachtigall stört" zu gucken.


----------



## ulli1958m

man...muss gerade echt grinsen....zwei schreiben, zwei zweifeln....smile 
Minimax liegt richtig würde ich sagen. 

Ich fische die Bolo gerne im Bereich 20 - 30m

Tobi....mit der Bolo wird oft bei Wettangeln gefischt, weil du weiter rauskommst wie die 13m Kopfrutenstipper


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Und nach Deinem Beitrag, dachte ich, ich lieg falsch- jetzt weiss ich grad garnicht, wie das beim Boloangeln ist, gibt man da Schnur oder nicht?
> Nah verwandt sind die beiden Methoden allerdings schon, ich hatte das immer so verstanden, das bei der Bolo alles ne Nummer größer (Angefangen beim Gewässer) ist und man eher Stationär bleibt? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt, wollte nichts falsches erzählen
> hg
> Minimax


Ich meine Bolo lässt sich zwischen stippen und trotting einsortieren. Man gibt keine Schnur (also beim klassischen Bolo angeln, ich bin mir sicher dass der @Professor Tinca schnur gibt und weiter driften lässt bspw.)aber kann dank der Rutenlänge seine Pose präzise über die futterspur treiben lassen und gar verzögern. Beim trotting ist es ja essentiell die Pose treiben zu lassen und Schnur zu geben.


----------



## geomas

Meine letzte Auktion bei ebay ist übrigens in die Büx gegangen: die Rute kam in mehr Teilen bei mir an als versprochen.
Bin ziemlich optimistisch, daß ich die Kohle zurückerstattet bekomme. Trotzdem sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## ulli1958m

Achja....hoffe das ich hier alle Beiträge u.a. zum Thema Trotting würdige 
....kann aber dennoch sein das ich da was vergesse.....ist dann nicht böse gemeint. Bin im Urlaub und muss mich auch um Mausi kümmern 

Grüße aus Kühlungsborn


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Meine letzte Auktion bei ebay ist übrigens in die Büx gegangen: die Rute kam in mehr Teilen bei mir an als versprochen.
> Bin ziemlich optimistisch, daß ich die Kohle zurückerstattet bekomme. Trotzdem sehr ärgerlich.



Oh, tut mir leid das zu hören, ärgere Dich nicht zu sehr, bestimmt klappt die Rückerstattung,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, tut mir leid das zu hören, ärgere Dich nicht zu sehr, bestimmt klappt die Rückerstattung,
> hg
> Minimax



Danke. Ist eben immer ein Risiko dabei, wenn man online und damit „blind” kauft.


----------



## geomas

@ulli1958m : Haha, in „Kübo” hab ich als Kind im Karpfenteich geangelt (und dort meine erste Schleie gefangen).
Gerne war ich auch am „Torfmoor” am Ortseingang rechts, wenn man aus Wittenbeck kommt. Das Gewässer ist heute (glaub ich) komplett verlandet. Hab dort als Knabe massenhaft Giebel von ca. 12-15cm gestippt.
Und dann las ich in der DDR-Angelzeitung, daß dort ein Hecht von weit über nem Meter gefangen wurde. Hat meine Phantasie ziemlich angeheizt damals.
Ich wünsche Dir/Euch einen tollen Urlaub in meiner Heimat!


----------



## Tobias85

@goemas: Das ist wirklich bitter, sehr schade. 

Kochtopf konnte ja zum Glück Ordnung schaffen in dem Wirrwarr, dass wir beide angerichtet haben, Minimax. Jetzt wissen wir, wie es richtig geht, und wie man es erfolgreich falsch machen kann.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Danke!

@all : also der Teich mit den Giebeln und dem Mohn hat momentan seinen Reiz für mich verloren.
Ist ein idyllisches Fleckchen Natur, aber für mich erst mal „ausgeangelt”. Mir stellt sich jetzt folgende Frage, die evtl. auch Euch schon bewegt hat:
Was reizt Euch mehr:
                                      - ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden und zu beangeln?
oder
                                      - ein bekanntes Gewässer auf der Suche nach „besseren”, sprich größeren oder „edleren” Fischen sehr gründlich „abzuklopfen”?


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Was reizt Euch mehr:
> - ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden und zu beangeln?
> oder
> - ein bekanntes Gewässer auf der Suche nach „besseren”, sprich größeren oder „edleren” Fischen sehr gründlich „abzuklopfen”?


Beides.
Ich bin ja noch am Anfang meiner "Angel Karriere" (jedenfalls hier in der Gegend) und da steht natürlich erstmal Erkundung auf dem Programm. Aber es kristallisieren sich schon ich schon paar ein Gewässer heraus, die ich sicherlich deutlich öfter besuchen werde. Dabei reizt mich teilweise auch, scheinbar wenig versprechenden Gewässern etwas zu entlocken. Und das geht wiederum nur, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und öfter dort angelt.
In meiner Jugend (lang, lang ist's her) habe ich hauptsächlich an einem kleinen See geangelt, da musste ich irgendwann nicht mehr löten und wusste, wann welche Fische wo stehen.


----------



## hanzz

geomas schrieb:


> Was reizt Euch mehr:
> - ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden und zu beangeln?
> oder
> - ein bekanntes Gewässer auf der Suche nach „besseren”, sprich größeren oder „edleren” Fischen sehr gründlich „abzuklopfen”?



Hat beides seine Reize. 
Ist dadurch dann auch mal so und so. 
Es gibt Tage, an welchen ich fangen will und weiß, wo der Fisch ist, was dann aber auch keine Garantie ist. 
Und an manchen Tagen überwiegt der Spiel und Erkundungstrieb. Die Freude ist dann aber größer, wenn man was neues in neuen Gefilden probiert und das dann noch hinhaut.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Was reizt Euch mehr:
> - ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden und zu beangeln?
> oder
> - ein bekanntes Gewässer auf der Suche nach „besseren”, sprich größeren oder „edleren” Fischen sehr gründlich „abzuklopfen”?


Kommt drauf an. Wenn ich nicht zu selten angeln gehe gerne neue Gewässer, wenn ich viel zu wenig rauskomme dann bitte bewährtes wo es auch Fisch gibt.
Wobei das WE gezeigt hat, das man seine Strecke nie abschließend kennt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch kurz hierzu:



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine Bolo lässt sich zwischen stippen und trotting einsortieren. Man gibt keine Schnur (also beim klassischen Bolo angeln, ich bin mir sicher dass der @Professor Tinca schnur gibt und weiter driften lässt bspw.)aber kann dank der Rutenlänge seine Pose präzise über die futterspur treiben lassen und gar verzögern. Beim trotting ist es ja essentiell die Pose treiben zu lassen und Schnur zu geben.



So isses.

Hier nochmal das Colmic Bolo-auf-Barben Video:






Da sieht man die Technik sehr gut.


----------



## Forelle74

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Danke!
> 
> @all : also der Teich mit den Giebeln und dem Mohn hat momentan seinen Reiz für mich verloren.
> Ist ein idyllisches Fleckchen Natur, aber für mich erst mal „ausgeangelt”. Mir stellt sich jetzt folgende Frage, die evtl. auch Euch schon bewegt hat:
> Was reizt Euch mehr:
> - ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden und zu beangeln?
> oder
> - ein bekanntes Gewässer auf der Suche nach „besseren”, sprich größeren oder „edleren” Fischen sehr gründlich „abzuklopfen”?



Wir haben einige kleinere Teiche und ein paar größere.
Einen "See" mit etwa 6ha.
Und drei Flieswasserstrecken.
Ich glaub das dauert Jahre bis man alle Gewässer gut kennt.
Ich finde das es auch den Reiz ausmacht an einem Gewässer das man gut kennt etwas "besonderes" rauszuholen.
Seis nur ein Hasel oder eine schöne Nase zb.

Vor allem ändert sich oft was, grad an Fließgewässern.
Die Top stelle und feine Gumpen vom vorletzten Jahr war bei mir letztes Jahr nur ein zugewachsenes langweiliges Stück .
Die meisten Gewässer haben durch ihre Lage auch nicht überall Zugang.
Seis durch Schilfzonen oder vermoorte Ecken.
Schutzzonen haben wir auch einige.

Das " ungewisse" vieleicht fange ich heute ja einen richtig großen Fisch, oder eine seltene Art?
In bekannten oder unbekannten Gewässern, das ist für mich das besondere beim Angeln.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine Bolo lässt sich zwischen stippen und trotting einsortieren. Man gibt keine Schnur (also beim klassischen Bolo angeln, ich bin mir sicher dass der @Professor Tinca schnur gibt und weiter driften lässt bspw.)aber kann dank der Rutenlänge seine Pose präzise über die futterspur treiben lassen und gar verzögern. Beim trotting ist es ja essentiell die Pose treiben zu lassen und Schnur zu geben.



Hi!
Mit der Bolo verhält es sich genau wie mit der Match: Man kann alles mögliche damit machen....
Als der Milo Colodingsbums auf den Gedanken kam, seine Stippe mit Ringen zu versehen (er war da keineswegs der Erste - er hats nur gut elaboriert und vermarktet..), war das Ziel eine, mit der Stippe nicht machbare, DRIFT.
Die beiden Rutentypen unterscheiden sich nur in der Länge, nicht in der Aktion.
Grundsätzlich, strauchfreie Umgebung mal vorrausgesetzt, ist eine Bolo geradezu obszön überlegen und bietet aufgrund der Länge mehr Möglichkeiten.
Letztlich ist die Angelentfernung das entscheidende Kriterium; bis 20m ist die Match, in den Händen eines Könners, schneller - darüber hinaus die Bolo.
Seit zig Jahren treffe ich im Alpen- und Mittelmeerraum urlaubende Italiener, die in auffällig langen Taschen Hochleistungskohlefaser im Wert eines Kleinwagens mitsichführen. Es ist ein Genuß, diesen Typen dabei zuzusehen wie sie mit 8m Ruten den Gebirgsbach plündern oder 300 70m Driften an den "Bords de Loire" mit einer Präzision durchführen, von der ich als "Allrounder" auf Ewig nur träumen kann...
Andereseits habe ich auch mal nen Brit dabei beobachtet, wie er im Hafen von Genua die Locals nass machte - Sachen gibts.. 
Muß jetzt mal was tun...
Euch einen sonnigen und erfolgreichen Tag...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Danke!
> 
> @all : also der Teich mit den Giebeln und dem Mohn hat momentan seinen Reiz für mich verloren.
> Ist ein idyllisches Fleckchen Natur, aber für mich erst mal „ausgeangelt”. Mir stellt sich jetzt folgende Frage, die evtl. auch Euch schon bewegt hat:
> Was reizt Euch mehr:
> - ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden und zu beangeln?
> oder
> - ein bekanntes Gewässer auf der Suche nach „besseren”, sprich größeren oder „edleren” Fischen sehr gründlich „abzuklopfen”?



Unbedingt neues Gewässer - Neues schlägt da Altes 10 zu 1 ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Danke!
> 
> @all : also der Teich mit den Giebeln und dem Mohn hat momentan seinen Reiz für mich verloren.
> Ist ein idyllisches Fleckchen Natur, aber für mich erst mal „ausgeangelt”. Mir stellt sich jetzt folgende Frage, die evtl. auch Euch schon bewegt hat:
> Was reizt Euch mehr:
> - ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden und zu beangeln?
> oder
> - ein bekanntes Gewässer auf der Suche nach „besseren”, sprich größeren oder „edleren” Fischen sehr gründlich „abzuklopfen”?



Auch ich schätze grundsätzlich beides, wobei ich das Erkunden sehr liebe. Einen bislang weitgehend unbekannten Flussabschnitt bis ins Detail zu erkunden, ne kleine Gewässerkarte zu erstellen und dann mit der Angelrute herauszufinden, ob man die Kunst des Gewässerlesens einigermaßen beherrscht, ist für mich immer wieder ein tolles Erlebnis. Irgendwie ist man da immer wieder der kleine Junge, der die Welt entdecken will.


----------



## rhinefisher

Was mir gerade noch zur Bolo durch den Kopf geht: Gerade bei viel Wind finde ich es i.d.R. sehr viel einfacher mit einer längeren Rute den Anhieb zu setzen und auch die Köderkontrolle fällt mir leichter.
Das mag aber auch an meiner speziellen Art der Angelei liegen; mag ich es bei der Match mit aller notwendigen Schnelligkeit eher sehr leicht und filligran, kann mir ne Bolo garnicht hart und stark genug sein - ist halt son peröhnlicher Tick..


----------



## rhinefisher

ulli1958m schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ....mit der Bolo im Kanal kann ich relativ gut umgehen. Was überhaupt nicht gut klappt ist, wenn ich nur eine geringe Wassertiefe im Fließgewässer habe...da fliegt mir die Montage oft um die Ohren wenn ich anschlage.
> ...worin liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen klassichen Boloangeln und Trotten?


`Bei geringer Wassertiefe fehlt halt der Wasserwiederstand, welcher im tiefen Kanal deine Montage soweit verzögert, dass sie dir eben nicht um die Ohren fliegt...
Also entweder am Anschlag arbeiten; Rute mehr zur Seite ziehen, leichtere Rute kaufen oder mehr Konzentration/Körperbeherrschung.....
Das Einfachste dürfte es sein, wenn Du 2gr schwerer angelst, das hilft schon sehr.. .


----------



## Orothred

Mal ne blöde Frage zwischendurch: Gibts eigentlich auch nen Stammtisch für Raubfischfänger?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaub nicht.

Vielleicht fehlt den Raubanglern die Geselligkeit oder die Muße.

Gerade reine Spinnangler sind oft Hektiker(und denken sie) haben nie Zeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage zwischendurch: Gibts eigentlich auch nen Stammtisch für Raubfischfänger?


Keine Ahnung ob es das gibt, musst du im Raubfischunterforum gucken, ich denke aber nicht dass es sowas wie den Ükel dort gibt


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlt den Raubanglern die Geselligkeit oder die Muße.


Mit meinen Stellfischruten haben ich mehr Ruhe am Wasser als wenn ich die Match bzw. die Bolos auspacke und Ükels oder Plötzies Stippe. Aber so schöne Gesprächsthemen wie bei euch findet man leider im ganzen AB nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Stellfisch ist doch auch nix Anderes als Extrem-Ükeln...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit meinen Stellfischruten haben ich mehr Ruhe am Wasser als wenn ich die Match bzw. die Bolos auspacke und Ükels oder Plötzies Stippe. Aber so schöne Gesprächsthemen wie bei euch findet man leider im ganzen AB nicht.




So althergebracht wie du angelt ja kaum noch jemand auf Raubfisch.

Der moderne Durchschnittsraubfischangler rennt heutzutage die Gewässer hoch und runter und beharft das Wasser mit JDM Ködern.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch zur Bolo durch den Kopf geht: Gerade bei viel Wind finde ich es i.d.R. sehr viel einfacher mit einer längeren Rute den Anhieb zu setzen und auch die Köderkontrolle fällt mir leichter.
> Das mag aber auch an meiner speziellen Art der Angelei liegen; mag ich es bei der Match mit aller notwendigen Schnelligkeit eher sehr leicht und filligran, kann mir ne Bolo garnicht hart und stark genug sein - ist halt son peröhnlicher Tick..


Ich finde Matche aufgrund der Schnellig- und Leichtigkeit eleganter und unanstrengender, wenn dann noch Bäume und Büsche rumstehen spricht für mich alles für die Matche (nachdem ich ja schon länger mit Bolo gefischt hatte) - Bolos sind toll und vielseitig einsetzbar und ich werde mir sicher wieder eine holen aber das ändert nix an meiner Präferenz. Mit einer 180gr schweren Matche konnte ich ohne Ermüdungserscheinungen ganztägig fischen, mit einer 300 Gramm 6 Meter Bolo fällt mir das eher schwer.
Sind halt zwei Herangehensweisen für eine sehr ähnliche Aufgabenstellung. Während die Engländer es elegant lieben möchten die Italiener halt gerne Glitzi und trallalala - deswegen haben die Engländer Jaguar und Triumph und die Italiener Fiat und Piaggio. (Dieser Vergleich ist natürlich höchstbösartig und verkürzen, falls der geneigte Leser sich gerade empören sollte bitte ich um das gedankliche hinzufügen von Semikolon und schliessender Klammer)


----------



## geomas

Neues Gewässer erkunden vs bekannte Gefilde heimsuchen: danke für Eure Meinungen.
Neues hat eben immer den Reiz des Neuen - klar. 
Und bis ins letzte Detail wird man wohl auch seine Hausgewässer nie kennenlernen, dafür sorgt schon die Natur, die hier und da eingreift.

Der „Giebelteich” hat den Reiz des Unbekannten schon nach drei Ansitzen verloren: hab überlegt, ob ich mit dort bislang nicht praktizierten Methoden um die Giebel „herumangeln” soll oder den Teich fürs erste abhake. Natürlich kann dieses Kleingewässer doch noch Überraschungen für mich bereithalten und ja auf jeden Fall schöne Natur.

Andererseits juckt es mich, mir andere Gewässer in der Nähe anzusehen und zu beangeln. Der Reiz des Neuen eben. 
So wie es momentan aussieht jab ich heute Abend Zeit und werd evtl. in größeres Gewässer in meiner Nähe besuchen. Dort bin ich bislang nur 2 oder 3 Mal mit Kamera herumgewandert, hab dort aber noch nie geangelt.
Mal sehen. „Zur Not”, also falls ich mich nicht für eine Taktik entscheiden kann, gehts an den Fluß nebenan.


----------



## phirania

Schon recht warm heute.
Aber doch noch ein Schattenplätzchen ergattert.
Dicke Döbel stehen unter den Sträuchern,aber sind alle beissfaul
Ein paar Rotaugen gab's schon.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Die Kleinste aber auch die frechste.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Während die Engländer es elegant lieben möchten die Italiener halt gerne Glitzi und trallalala - deswegen haben die Engländer Jaguar und Triumph und die Italiener Fiat und Piaggio.



Ferrari und Masturbati (oder wie der heißt) passen da besser als Vergleich. 

Ansonste stimmt das schon.
Während die Engländer noch in Wachsjacke und Cordhose mit Bambus und Pin um ihre Pfützen schleichen, angelt der Gigolo eher modern hochmoduliert und hat dabei atmungsaktive modern-style-Klamotten an.


----------



## Orothred

Ach Gottchen, wie süß


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Der „Giebelteich” hat den Reiz des Unbekannten schon nach drei Ansitzen verloren: hab überlegt, ob ich mit dort bislang nicht praktizierten Methoden um die Giebel „herumangeln” soll oder den Teich fürs erste abhake. Natürlich kann dieses Kleingewässer doch noch Überraschungen für mich bereithalten und ja auf jeden Fall schöne Natur.



Abhaken wenn du den Eindruck hast, dass es unwahrscheinlich in näherer Zukunft größere Fische ans Band zu bekommen!



geomas schrieb:


> So wie es momentan aussieht jab ich heute Abend Zeit und werd evtl. in größeres Gewässer in meiner Nähe besuchen. Dort bin ich bislang nur 2 oder 3 Mal mit Kamera herumgewandert, hab dort aber noch nie geangelt.



Ostsee ?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo




Hallo Stephan


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Weiß auch ni h, was da schon wieder passiert ist.
@geomas Viel Erfolg für Deine heutige Tour.
@phirania: Die sind ja wirklich drollig, die Gösseln.

Ich bin heute Abend an der Elbe bei Wittenberg und werde dort etwas Gastangeln. Beim zusammensuchen des erforderlichen Tackles sind mir doch tatsächlich noch drei Seitenspitzen begegnet. Werde sie für Dich zurücklegen, lieber Professor.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Stephan, und Dir auch viel Erfolg an der Elbe!

Lieber Prof - ne, die Ostsee muß noch warten. Irgendwann will ich mal was verrücktes dort anstellen - mit der Schwinge auf Aalmutter oder so. Aber nicht heute oder morgen.
Ne, für heute hab ich einen Binnen-See in meiner Nähe im Visier. Relativ tief, es gibt dort wohl große Friedfische. Also eine Schwinge kommt auf jeden Fall mit, ansonsten bin ich noch am Überlegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin heute Abend an der Elbe bei Wittenberg und werde dort etwas Gastangeln. Beim zusammensuchen des erforderlichen Tackles sind mir doch tatsächlich noch drei Seitenspitzen begegnet. Werde sie für Dich zurücklegen, lieber Professor.



Das ist toll!

Da findet sich bestimmt irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit zur Übergabe.

Das hat ja nun echt keine Eile, da du mich ja schon versorgt hast.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwann will ich mal was verrücktes dort anstellen - mit der Schwinge auf Aalmutter oder so. Aber nicht heute oder morgen.




Das finde ich super!

Mach mal und berichte dann bitte wie das lief.


----------



## geomas

Ich hab als Kind (so mit 12, 13 Jahren) auf der Westmole in Warnemünde geangelt. Hatte nur kurze Spinnruten als „Wurfruten” und hab dann einfach den Haken mit etwas Blei vertikal an/in der Steinpackung abgeseilt. Wurm als Köder, die Spitzen der Spinnruten als Bißanzeiger. Gab neben den geheimnisvollen Aalmuttern auch Plötz und Flußbarsch. Dorsch oder Plattfisch hab ich so nie gefangen. Zum Angeln im Tiefen (Fahrrinne) hatte ich nicht das Gerät.

So ähnlich würde ich das heute auch machen, nur eben nicht zwischen 3000 permanent fotografierenden/live-streamenden Kreuzfahrttouristen auf der einen und Möchtegerne-Ballermännern auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## rhinefisher

Habt ihr eigentlich Meeräschen in Rostock?


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde Matche aufgrund der Schnellig- und Leichtigkeit eleganter und unanstrengender, wenn dann noch Bäume und Büsche rumstehen spricht für mich alles für die Matche (nachdem ich ja schon länger mit Bolo gefischt hatte) - Bolos sind toll und vielseitig einsetzbar und ich werde mir sicher wieder eine holen aber das ändert nix an meiner Präferenz. Mit einer 180gr schweren Matche konnte ich ohne Ermüdungserscheinungen ganztägig fischen, mit einer 300 Gramm 6 Meter Bolo fällt mir das eher schwer.
> Sind halt zwei Herangehensweisen für eine sehr ähnliche Aufgabenstellung. Während die Engländer es elegant lieben möchten die Italiener halt gerne Glitzi und trallalala - deswegen haben die Engländer Jaguar und Triumph und die Italiener Fiat und Piaggio. (Dieser Vergleich ist natürlich höchstbösartig und verkürzen, falls der geneigte Leser sich gerade empören sollte bitte ich um das gedankliche hinzufügen von Semikolon und schliessender Klammer)



Lass mich raten; die Matchrute war auch 2-3 mal so teuer wie die Bolo - oder!?
300gr bei 6m sind so grade noch OK, aber eben auch anstrengend.
Mit der 10gr Aktion einer Match, wiegt ne gute Bolo in 6m kaum mehr als 200gr..., da bekommt man nicht so schnell nen Tennisarm...
Aber es stimmt schon; Match ist eindeutig eleganter und feiner.

Britannien mit Eleganz und gutem Geschmack in Verbindung zu bringen, habe ich so auch noch nicht gehört..


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich Meeräschen in Rostock?



Die Meeräschen stehen natürlich auch auf der Liste.

Letztes Jahr hab ich weder hier noch sonstwo welche gesehen. Davor nur gelegentlich. Einige Stellen, wo sie sich bevorzugt tummelten, kann (darf) man nicht beangeln.
Früher hab ich sie auch sehr regelmäßig in dänischen und schwedischen Häfen gesehen, letztes Jahr gar nicht.
Und zum Angeln im Sommer in Warnemünde fehlen mir Gleichmut und dickes Fell (total überlaufen tagsüber).

Beißen Meeräschen eigentlich auch in der Abend- oder Morgendämmerung?


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Schon recht warm heute.
> Aber doch noch ein Schattenplätzchen ergattert.
> Dicke Döbel stehen unter den Sträuchern,aber sind alle beissfaul
> Ein paar Rotaugen gab's schon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326148
> Anhang anzeigen 326149
> 
> 
> Die Kleinste aber auch die frechste.
> Anhang anzeigen 326150


Wenn du dich aufs fischen so konzentrieren würdest wie auf Neozoon und CO2 Emissionen beim Grillen würdest du auch besser fangen


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 

Werter geomas, muß und möchte mich an der Stelle nochmals für Dein gepostetes Video von John Bailey bedanken. Hab jetzt des Öfteren Google bedient, nach seinen Büchern und Web Einträgen geschaut. Dabei bin ich auf eine für mich klasse Seite von ihm gestoßen. Etwas unübersichtlich, aber für mich sehr informativ und interessant.
Klasse zum Schmökern. 
Möchte sie Interessierten natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjoy-the-waterways/fishing/angling-histories


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : in Retour und nicht ganz so fomvollendet ein heftiges Dankeschön in Deine Richtung - der Link ist super. Die nächsten Mistwetter-Tage können kommen...


----------



## Tobias85

Danke auch von mir für den Link...hab grad mal durchgeblättert und das sieht recht interessant aus 

Und Petri zu den Rotaugen, phirania!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da findet sich bestimmt irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit zur Übergabe.



Stippermesser 2020 im Beisein des halben Ükels


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel zu weit weg leider.

Aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr zum Ükeltreffen in Rostock bei @geomas .


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Wenn dir der Teich derzeit über ist, dann würde ich wohl auch erstmal neue Gewässer aufsuchen. Aber für die Zukunft solltest du den Teich nicht ganz außer Acht lassen. Das Entwickeln einer Taktik, um an der dominanten Fischart vorbei zu angeln, bietet ja auch einiges an anglerischem Lernpotential.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @geomas: Wenn dir der Teich derzeit über ist, dann würde ich wohl auch erstmal neue Gewässer aufsuchen. Aber für die Zukunft solltest du den Teich nicht ganz außer Acht lassen. Das Entwickeln einer Taktik, um an der dominanten Fischart vorbei zu angeln, bietet ja auch einiges an anglerischem Lernpotential.


Da sagste was. Wenn ich gucke wie ich mich abmühen musste mal keinen Döbel beim Feedern etc zu fangen... kaum treibende pose mit Maden eingesetzt und schon waren bestimmt 50% der Fische keine Döbel, scheinbar gehen stationär angebotene Köder nicht gut bei uns


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du dich aufs fischen so konzentrieren würdest wie auf Neozoon und CO2 Emissionen beim Grillen würdest du auch besser fangen



Grillen ist erst wieder am Donnerstag....
Heute war erst mal neue Stelle angesagt.


----------



## Mikesch

Ihr habt es gut. Bei mir sieht die Gegend  z. Z. so aus:
	

		
			
		

		
	




In diesem Bach gibt es wahrscheinlich nur Marmor- u. Rotpunktdöbel.
Weder Erlaubnis noch Gerät vorhanden.

Petri allen Fãngern seit meinem letzten Post.

Edit: Ich gehe im Urlaub nicht angeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

mikesch schrieb:


> Ihr habt es gut. Bei mir sieht die Gegend  z. Z. so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326174
> 
> In diesem Bach gibt es wahrscheinlich nur Marmor- u. Rotpunktdöbel.


Die können einem das Ganze Döbelgewässer versauen!

Mal ne ganz andere frage: ich kam dies WE in die unangenehme Lage, @Minimax nach AAA Schroten und eine aterienklemme anpumpen zu müssen. Füllt ihr eure Bleispender einfach auf oder schmeißt ihr die ganzen zu kleinen Bleie einfach weg und kauft neu oder wie macht ihr das? Und wo kauft ihr die nachfüllpackungen? In D scheinen die ziemlich teuer zu sein und Matchmansupplies oder angling direct sind da ausbaufähig aufgestellt. Mir widerstrebt es, alleine schon aus Geiz, gekoppelt Ärger über verschwendete Ressourcen die ganzen winzibleie zu verklappen


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lass mich raten; die Matchrute war auch 2-3 mal so teuer wie die Bolo - oder!?
> 300gr bei 6m sind so grade noch OK, aber eben auch anstrengend.
> Mit der 10gr Aktion einer Match, wiegt ne gute Bolo in 6m kaum mehr als 200gr..., da bekommt man nicht so schnell nen Tennisarm...
> Aber es stimmt schon; Match ist eindeutig eleganter und feiner.
> 
> Britannien mit Eleganz und gutem Geschmack in Verbindung zu bringen, habe ich so auch noch nicht gehört..


Klar war das keine hochpreisige Bolo aber das ändert ja Nix am Grundproblem. Wenn ich das Geld für eine 7m <300gr Bolo habe werde ich mir eine kaufen. Bei allem was aktuell in meiner finanziellen Reichweite liegt wird es das gleiche Problem sein. Eine leichte Matchrute gibt es für weniger Geld als eine leichte Bolo 
Und ich tue mich schwer einer Nation eleganz zu unterstellen wenn erwachsene Männer auf Rollern Helme mit Tieröhrchen tragen und ihre Ruten mit mehr Lametta als die durchschnittliche Prostituierte in den letzten zwei Jahren vor der Rente behängen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> nach AAA Schroten und eine aterienklemme anpumpen zu müssen. Füllt ihr eure Bleispender einfach auf oder schmeißt ihr die ganzen zu kleinen Bleie einfach weg und kauft neu oder wie macht ihr das? Und wo kauft ihr die nachfüllpackungen? In D scheinen die ziemlich teuer zu sein und Matchmansupplies oder angling direct sind da ausbaufähig aufgestellt. Mir widerstrebt es, alleine schon aus Geiz, gekoppelt Ärger über verschwendete Ressourcen die ganzen winzibleie zu verklappen



Am besten immer im shirt button style mit 30 kleinen Kugeln ausbleien.
Dann bleibt nix übrig.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lass mich raten; die Matchrute war auch 2-3 mal so teuer wie die Bolo - oder!?
> 300gr bei 6m sind so grade noch OK, aber eben auch anstrengend.
> Mit der 10gr Aktion einer Match, wiegt ne gute Bolo in 6m kaum mehr als 200gr..., da bekommt man nicht so schnell nen Tennisarm...
> Aber es stimmt schon; Match ist eindeutig eleganter und feiner.
> 
> Britannien mit Eleganz und gutem Geschmack in Verbindung zu bringen, habe ich so auch noch nicht gehört..


Klar war das keine hochpreisige Bolo aber das ändert ja Nix am Grundproblem. Wenn ich das Geld für eine 7m <300gr Bolo habe werde ich mir eine kaufen. Bei allem was aktuell in meiner finanziellen Reichweite liegt wird es das gleiche Problem sein. Eine leichte Matchrute gibt es für weniger Geld als eine leichte Bolo 
Und ich tue mich schwer einer Nation eleganz zu unterstellen wenn erwachsene Männer auf Rollern Helme mit Tieröhrchen tragen und ihre Ruten mit mehr Lametta als die durchschnittliche Prostituierte in den letzten zwei Jahren vor der Rente behängen 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am besten immer im shirt button style mit 30 kleinen Kugeln ausbleien.
> Dann bleibt nix übrig.


Dann kann ich an der Fulle gleich mit freier Leine Ükel jagen


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> Mal ne ganz andere frage: ich kam dies WE in die unangenehme Lage, @Minimax nach AAA Schroten und eine aterienklemme anpumpen zu müssen. Füllt ihr eure Bleispender einfach auf oder schmeißt ihr die ganzen zu kleinen Bleie einfach weg und kauft neu oder wie macht ihr das? Und wo kauft ihr die nachfüllpackungen? In D scheinen die ziemlich teuer zu sein und Matchmansupplies oder angling direct sind da ausbaufähig aufgestellt. Mir widerstrebt es, alleine schon aus Geiz, gekoppelt Ärger über verschwendete Ressourcen die ganzen winzibleie zu verklappen


Es gibt doch von Dinsmore die Single-Shot Döschen mit 45 Gramm Füllgewicht, Vertrieb durch Fa. Sänger in Deutschland.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann kann ich an der Fulle gleich mit freier Leine Ükel jagen




  

Ich kaufe immer Nachfüllpacks.
Von Jelzin die sind gar nicht so teuer glaub ich.

Edit. Nachfüller sind aber nur kleinere Bleie.

Aber es gibt ja auch Packungen mit grober Sortierung.

Hier z.B.:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/100g-2-24-J...hash=item3d7bd4d97b:m:mC1MKt-uXa0RthwllYrpWIw


----------



## ulli1958m

rhinefisher schrieb:


> `Bei geringer Wassertiefe fehlt halt der Wasserwiederstand, welcher im tiefen Kanal deine Montage soweit verzögert, dass sie dir eben nicht um die Ohren fliegt...
> Also entweder am Anschlag arbeiten; Rute mehr zur Seite ziehen, leichtere Rute kaufen oder mehr Konzentration/Körperbeherrschung.....
> Das Einfachste dürfte es sein, wenn Du 2gr schwerer angelst, das hilft schon sehr.. .


Ich denke mein Fehler liegt schon beim Anschlag, da ich aus Gewohnheit immer nach oben ziehe.
2-3gr schwerer zu angeln muss ich nochmal probieren....dachte im ersten Moment aber das mir dann die Montage noch schneller um die Ohren fliegen könnte

Mit Boloruten bin ich relativ gut ausgestattet
Browning Champions Choice Bolo 6,0m 250gr
_Shimano Super Ultegra_ TE 5-700 6,85m 310gr
und eine 8m ...ist mein ich eine Cormoran Windcast wiegt aber ü450gr schätz ich

Mit der Match im Fließgewässer komme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht...auch hier muß ich wohl mal ran und üben üben.

Man...jetzt sitze ich hier im Urlaub und möchte am liebsten gleich an mein Heimatgewässer ( Ems) ....Angeln/Trotten üben


----------



## rhinefisher

Du hast aber doch Angelgerät dabei - oder !?
Die Ruten sind gut, also ran und üben..


----------



## Professor Tinca

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Mit Boloruten bin ich relativ gut ausgestattet
> Browning Champions Choice Bolo 6,0m 250gr
> _Shimano Super Ultegra_ TE 5-700 6,85m 310gr




Jupp.
Die sind gut.


----------



## rhinefisher

mikesch schrieb:


> Es gibt doch von Dinsmore die Single-Shot Döschen mit 45 Gramm Füllgewicht, Vertrieb durch Fa. Sänger in Deutschland.



Genau diese kaufe ich auch - seitdem verbrauche ich nur noch halbsoviel Klemmblei...


----------



## ulli1958m

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hast aber doch Angelgerät dabei - oder !?
> Die Ruten sind gut, also ran und üben..


Ne...ist Urlaub mit Mausi ohne Angeln...muss auch mal sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

mikesch schrieb:


> Es gibt doch von Dinsmore die Single-Shot Döschen mit 45 Gramm Füllgewicht, Vertrieb durch Fa. Sänger in Deutschland.


Mag sein, aber selbst Haak und Friedfischens haben idR nur 2 oder so zur Auswahl. Es ist nicht so, dass ich diverse Shops nicht bereits durchsucht hätte.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kaufe immer Nachfüllpacks.
> Von Jelzin die sind gar nicht so teuer glaub ich.
> 
> Edit. Nachfüller sind nur kleinere Bleie.
> 
> Aber es gibt ja auch Packungen mit grober Sortierung.
> 
> Hier z.B.:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/100g-2-24-J...hash=item3d7bd4d97b:m:mC1MKt-uXa0RthwllYrpWIw


Seit mein neuer Waggler an der Weser abgerissen ist, natürlich über der Pose beim Schrotblei, kommt mir nur dinsmores ins Haus. Die schonen die Schnur derart, dass sie mir beim Hänger vor der Pose und nicht am Schrot gerissen ist. Life is a beach


----------



## rhinefisher

Könnte ich nicht; Mausi angelt auch, oder Mausi ist nicht Mausi...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seit mein neuer Waggler an der Weser abgerissen ist, natürlich über der Pose beim Schrotblei, kommt mir nur dinsmores ins Haus. Die schonen die Schnur derart, dass sie mir beim Hänger vor der Pose und nicht am Schrot gerissen ist. Life is a beach




Mir sind die oft zu weich.
Im Drill fliegen die Kugeln ab oder beim Anhieb.....

Bei den härteren Bleien muss man natürlich etwas vorsichtiger sein beim anklemmen aber das ist nur Übungssache.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Könnte ich nicht; Mausi angelt auch, oder Mausi ist nicht Mausi...





Urlaub ohne angeln ist kein Urlaub, sonder ne Entziehungskur.

Grausam!


----------



## phirania

Orothred schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage zwischendurch: Gibts eigentlich auch nen Stammtisch für Raubfischfänger?



Die würden sich gegenseitig zerfleischen....
Fischneid und Anmache wenn denn einer Fisch entnimmt wären an der Tageordnung.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs, jetzt will ich verspätet versuchen, auch nochmal einige Ereignisse des zweiten Tages der lustigen Steiche von TEAM FULDA nachzutragen. Ich drängle wieder ganz rücksichtslos mitten rein in eine hoffentlich spannende Diskussion (hab den Bericht heimlich auf Maloche geschrieben und kann nicht lange on sein), die ich gleich in Ruhe nachverfolgen werde, sorry dafür.

Nachdem der erste Tag im Morgengrauen endete, konnte der zweite nicht beginnen, bevor die Sonne schon hoch am Himmel stand. Die Zwischenzeit durfte ich zunächst auf einer herrlich weichen Schlafcouch verbringen. Später gabs dann wunderbares Frühstück, das Mrs. Kochtopf besorgt hatte. Ich fürchte, ich habe die Dame des Hauses brüskiert da ich nur sozusagen theoretisch am Frühstück teilgenommen hatte. Hier nochmal vielen lieben Dank für die vollendete Gastfreundschaft und Freundlichkeit Deiner Missus, lieber @Kochtopf, bitte grüße Sie herzlich und natürlich auch das Töpfchen und Deinen freundlich-sanften Hund.

Jedenfalls brausten wir dann endlich los, denn nach dem tollen Auftakt am Freitag war der Lockruf des Wassers stark. Zu Kochtopfs Gewässer ists von ihm aus ein kurzes Stück über die Autobahn, und da schlug das Schicksal in Form einer Vollsperrung zu. Rettungsgasse, Krankenwagen, Feuerwehr, Hubscharauber alles, alles. So der Kaliber, wo dann genervte Männer aus ihren Autos steigen und zwischen den Wagen nach vorne spähen, rauchen und Streit anfangen. Wir scherzten schon bitter, das es wieder wohl ne Abendsitzung werden würde, hinten im Wagen zogen die Maden und Würmer langsam gar. Die katastrophale Situation konnte gelöst werden, el Potto konnte mich auf der Seite zwischen den Blechlawinen zu einer Notabfahrt lotsen, und so standen wir schön gegen 13h zur größten Mittagshitze an der Fulda, und das Angeln konnte beginnen. Ihr Götter, was hätten wir noch an Ködervarianten und Futter gehabt, aber wir wollten ans Wasser, keine Zeit für all das hin und her, Maden mußten reichen. ich machte uns schnell jedem nen halben Liter mit Sieb und Maismehl fit, und dann gings ab über die Wiese zu unseren jeweiligen Stellen. Im gegensatz zu gestern hatte ich eine wesentlich schwerere Pose gewählt, die der Fulda besser Rechnung trug. Das erleichterte zwar die Posenkontrolle sehr, aber zu deutlich mehr Bissen führte sie nicht- wobei ich mich nicht beklagen kann, ein paar Döbelchen hier, ein paar Plötzen da, und zwischendrin, endlich, endlich, auch für mich ein Hasel, und was für ein schöner: Mein erster Fisch dieser klassischen Posen-Fluss-Spezies, so lange hab ich ihn in Brandenburg gesucht, und wieder hatten die gnädige Fulda und mein Gastgeber mir einen Wunsch erfüllt. Was sollte jetzt noch kommen? Von weitem sah ich Kochtopf der wie eine Maschine den Schleudern-Driften-Einholen-Drill vollführte, und, soweit ich erkennen konnte, mit schöner Regelmässigkeit seine Fische landete: Ein glücklicher Mann mit seinem Fluss und seinen Fischen. Besser nicht stören, dachte ich mir, also schlenderte ich das Ufer entlang und suchte mir einen neuen Swim, eine etwas schnellere, gerade Strecke unterhalb einer kleinen Strassenbrücke. Hier, so dachte ich, waren bequeme längere Driften möglich, und ausserdem wirkten der kühle Brückenschatten und das flachgeböschte Ufer äusserst einladend –ich gebs offen zu, weitaus häufiger bestimmt meine Bequemlichkeit meine Stellenwahl als die Aussicht auf Fisch.  Aber, ein paar Handvoll Maden und eine Zigarettenlänge sorgten dafür das auch dort immer mal wieder ein Fischlein anbiss, sogar etwas größere, vielleicht kratzte ein Döbel an der dreissig, vielleicht eine Plötze an der 25. Herrliches, Entspanntes Angeln mit langen Driften und raschem Einholen mit dem Zugtrick (mindestens so schnelle Schnuraufnahme wie mit ner Statio).

Nach einer Weile wurden die Bisse weniger, vielleicht weils immer wärmer wurde, vermutlich aber weil ich aus verträumter Faulheit lieber die Libellen beobachtete und das Füttern vergass: „Na egal, dachte ich, gefangen hast Du gut, ist eh so heiss grad, leg Dich dochmal etwas in den Schatten alter Knabe“ Da sah ich in der Ferne im Sonnenglast eine einsame Gestalt, umgeben von Maismehlwolken, die Matche schwingend- Ach Du meine Güte, ich hatte den Kochtopf völlig vergessen! Zwei Gedanken schossen mir durch den Kopf: Wenn der so weitermacht, angelt der Dich noch an die Wand! und: Kein Hut, dunkle Kleidung- der Kerl holt sich noch nen Sonnenstich, und wer baut mir dann heut abend das Shelter auf und führt mich zum Fisch?

Also gabs erstmal ein Päusken, und keine Widerrede für Mr.-Nur-noch-eine-Drift- Aber nicht für lang, und schon stand Kochtopf wieder am Ufer, er war wie berauscht. Als die Bisse langsamer kamen hat der Teufelskerl dann auch noch seine restlichen Maden currysiert und mit verdoppelten Futtergaben den Swim reaktiviert und sich eine ganze Armee an Döbeln, Plötzen Haseln zusammen geangelt, sogar ein Schneider,über dessen Bestimmung wir lange rätselten, war darunter. Am Ende waren die Maden alle, und unser unermüdlicher Ükelbruder förmlich von Curry und Maismehl bedeckt- und scheinbar sehr glücklich und mit leuchtenden Augen. An der Szene konnte man sehen wie wichtig ständiges nachfüttern bei Loosefeed und kräftiger Strömung ist. Potto hat so tatsächlich ne Feeding Frenzy ausgelöst, Beisszeit hin oder her.

Schliesslich haben wir unser Abendlager im Schein der sinkenden Sonne vorbereitet, beide schon rundum zufrieden mit dem wunderschönen Angeltag. Oder Fast: Kochtopf legte eine Rute mit Maden aus- schliesslich hatte er den Abschnitt den ganzen Tag lang geflutet, und eine zweite bestückte er in Hoffnung auf den Hauptgewinn mit einem Köfi und einem Körbchen voller Rubbydubby von einigen Freiwilligen aus seiner nachmittäglichen Trotterei. Ich hingegen ballerte einfach wieder ne klassische Plumpsmontage mit halbem Taui an die Stelle vom Vortag und sank auf meinem Stuhl zusammen. Das idyll wurde auch durch den Bauern, der justament hinter uns die Wiese mähte und das Heu raufte kaum gestört, obwohl, manchmal wars knapp, der 14jährige Trekkerpilot fuhr nen heissen Reifen.

Und von meiner Seite muss ich den Angelbericht gleich schliessen, denn nach einigen Zuppler find ich meinen letzten Fuldafisch an diesem so überreichen Wochenende. Wirdn Aal sein. Der Widerstand war stark, nicht so stark wie bei dem gestrigen Aal, aber immerhin. Und dann kam der Fisch in Sichtweite: Silberne Schuppen- Breite Rote Brustflossen wie Rochenflügel: Barbe! Barbe! Der Fisch, von dem el Potto und ich seit Wochen aus Aberglaunen schon nicht mehr gesprochen hatten. Und als wärs dem wunderschönen Fisch bewusst gewesen, das er erkannt wurde, legte er unter der Rutenspitze  nochmal so richtig loss- aber es gab kein Entkommen mehr, und Kochtopf konnte das wunderbare Tier in halsbrecherischem Einsatz Keschern. Barbe, Barbe, mein geheimer Wunschfisch, ein wunderbar schlankes, kraftvolles 53oderso Torpedo. Oh, liebe Ükels, gesegnet sind diejenigen unter Euch, deren Gewässer diese Fische beherbergen. Fast wäre ich dann noch im Freudentaumel unter El Pottos Glückwünschen, Umarmungen und Schulterklopfen zu Boden gegangen.

Vom restlichen Abend weiss ich nicht viel. Gerechterweise schwieg dann meine Glocke. Kochtopf und Sarah Jane lieferten sich aber spannende Bimmel- und Anschlagsduelle mit kleinen Johnnies, die sie auch mehrfach zu ihren Gunsten entscheiden konnten. Und leider, leider, kamen zwar mehrere Bisse und Abzügler auf die Köderfischrute, deren Montage Kochtopf am anderen unter vor Gehölz geparkt hatte, aber dennoch blieb keiner der geheimnisvollen Fischliebhaber hängen. Mir als Lottogewinner war das unangenehm, so sehr hätte ich auch meinen Gastgeber einen Wunschfisch gegönnt- er aber entgegnete, er sei auch sehr zufrieden, denn: „Mini, ich darf Dich doch Mini nennen, ich habs Dir doch vor einem Jahr versprochen: Ich führ Dich zur Barbe.“ Und das hat er getan, vielen, vielen Dank dafür, mein lieber Freund!

Tja, Jungs, so hats sich zugetragen,

herzliche Grüße,

Kochtopf & Minimax (TEAM FULDA)


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Könnte ich nicht; Mausi angelt auch, oder Mausi ist nicht Mausi...


Also ich bin rückwirkend sehr froh  dass Frau Topf nicht angelt. Ich angle ja durchaus zur Erholung und wenn dann alltagsmist ans Wasser transportiert wird würde dieser Effekt irgendwann dahin sein


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So althergebracht wie du angelt ja kaum noch jemand auf Raubfisch.
> 
> Der moderne Durchschnittsraubfischangler rennt heutzutage die Gewässer hoch und runter und beharft das Wasser mit JDM Ködern.



Na so einen gemütlichen Abend mit Ansitz auf Hecht Zander Wels und Aal ist auch nicht zu verachten.
Man kann immer eine Rute auf Raubfisch  neben der Ükelrute auslegen


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax schön zusammengefasst, auch wenn ich nicht weiss welcher Hund in meinem Haushalt sanft ist - aber eine wilde Hummel mit großer Liebe für nette Menschen, die hab ich. Es ist ein gutes Zeichen, wenn selbst der Teil, der dabei gewesen ist sehnsüchtig auf die Fortsetzung wartet. Es war mir eine Freude dich zu beherbergen und mit dir an den Gestaden "meiner" Fulle zu stehen, bis zu deinem nächsten Besuch entwerfe ich für uns beide ein Freundschaftstatoo (ihr welsangler tragt sowas ja gerne) - ich kann gar nicht in Worte fassen, wie dies extremükeln für mich Bedeutung gefunden hat und, tatsächlich, wie gut es sich angefühlt hat zu, diese so simple und zugleich schwierige Technik zu verinnerlichen.
Und ich bin erleichtert: immer wieder habe ich am Telefon von den großen 3en meiner Strecke gesprochen: Aal, Waller und Barbe und dass Mini tatsächlich alle drei gefangen hat spricht weniger für meine Fähigkeiten als Guide als für das Potential des Gewässers und Minimaxens Fertigkeiten als Angler (sehr versiert für einen  Anfänger).
Ich hoffe wir wiederholen das alsbald, nächste Woche bin ich beruflich in böörlin und hoffe doch, dass wir vielleicht an einem Abend angeln oder wenigstens Alkohol trinken


----------



## ulli1958m

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also ich bin rückwirkend sehr froh  dass Frau Topf nicht angelt. Ich angle ja durchaus zur Erholung und wenn dann alltagsmist ans Wasser transportiert wird würde dieser Effekt irgendwann dahin sein


Da ist auch was wahres dran


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ganz toller Bericht wieder @Minimax


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Jungs, jetzt will ich verspätet versuchen, auch nochmal einige Ereignisse des zweiten Tages der lustigen Steiche von TEAM FULDA nachzutragen. Ich drängle wieder ganz rücksichtslos mitten rein in eine hoffentlich spannende Diskussion (hab den Bericht heimlich auf Maloche geschrieben und kann nicht lange on sein), die ich gleich in Ruhe nachverfolgen werde, sorry dafür.
> 
> Nachdem der erste Tag im Morgengrauen endete, konnte der zweite nicht beginnen, bevor die Sonne schon hoch am Himmel stand. Die Zwischenzeit durfte ich zunächst auf einer herrlich weichen Schlafcouch verbringen. Später gabs dann wunderbares Frühstück, das Mrs. Kochtopf besorgt hatte. Ich fürchte, ich habe die Dame des Hauses brüskiert da ich nur sozusagen theoretisch am Frühstück teilgenommen hatte. Hier nochmal vielen lieben Dank für die vollendete Gastfreundschaft und Freundlichkeit Deiner Missus, lieber @Kochtopf, bitte grüße Sie herzlich und natürlich auch das Töpfchen und Deinen freundlich-sanften Hund.
> 
> Jedenfalls brausten wir dann endlich los, denn nach dem tollen Auftakt am Freitag war der Lockruf des Wassers stark. Zu Kochtopfs Gewässer ists von ihm aus ein kurzes Stück über die Autobahn, und da schlug das Schicksal in Form einer Vollsperrung zu. Rettungsgasse, Krankenwagen, Feuerwehr, Hubscharauber alles, alles. So der Kaliber, wo dann genervte Männer aus ihren Autos steigen und zwischen den Wagen nach vorne spähen, rauchen und Streit anfangen. Wir scherzten schon bitter, das es wieder wohl ne Abendsitzung werden würde, hinten im Wagen zogen die Maden und Würmer langsam gar. Die katastrophale Situation konnte gelöst werden, el Potto konnte mich auf der Seite zwischen den Blechlawinen zu einer Notabfahrt lotsen, und so standen wir schön gegen 13h zur größten Mittagshitze an der Fulda, und das Angeln konnte beginnen. Ihr Götter, was hätten wir noch an Ködervarianten und Futter gehabt, aber wir wollten ans Wasser, keine Zeit für all das hin und her, Maden mußten reichen. ich machte uns schnell jedem nen halben Liter mit Sieb und Maismehl fit, und dann gings ab über die Wiese zu unseren jeweiligen Stellen. Im gegensatz zu gestern hatte ich eine wesentlich schwerere Pose gewählt, die der Fulda besser Rechnung trug. Das erleichterte zwar die Posenkontrolle sehr, aber zu deutlich mehr Bissen führte sie nicht- wobei ich mich nicht beklagen kann, ein paar Döbelchen hier, ein paar Plötzen da, und zwischendrin, endlich, endlich, auch für mich ein Hasel, und was für ein schöner: Mein erster Fisch dieser klassischen Posen-Fluss-Spezies, so lange hab ich ihn in Brandenburg gesucht, und wieder hatten die gnädige Fulda und mein Gastgeber mir einen Wunsch erfüllt. Was sollte jetzt noch kommen? Von weitem sah ich Kochtopf der wie eine Maschine den Schleudern-Driften-Einholen-Drill vollführte, und, soweit ich erkennen konnte, mit schöner Regelmässigkeit seine Fische landete: Ein glücklicher Mann mit seinem Fluss und seinen Fischen. Besser nicht stören, dachte ich mir, also schlenderte ich das Ufer entlang und suchte mir einen neuen Swim, eine etwas schnellere, gerade Strecke unterhalb einer kleinen Strassenbrücke. Hier, so dachte ich, waren bequeme längere Driften möglich, und ausserdem wirkten der kühle Brückenschatten und das flachgeböschte Ufer äusserst einladend –ich gebs offen zu, weitaus häufiger bestimmt meine Bequemlichkeit meine Stellenwahl als die Aussicht auf Fisch.  Aber, ein paar Handvoll Maden und eine Zigarettenlänge sorgten dafür das auch dort immer mal wieder ein Fischlein anbiss, sogar etwas größere, vielleicht kratzte ein Döbel an der dreissig, vielleicht eine Plötze an der 25. Herrliches, Entspanntes Angeln mit langen Driften und raschem Einholen mit dem Zugtrick (mindestens so schnelle Schnuraufnahme wie mit ner Statio).
> 
> Nach einer Weile wurden die Bisse weniger, vielleicht weils immer wärmer wurde, vermutlich aber weil ich aus verträumter Faulheit lieber die Libellen beobachtete und das Füttern vergass: „Na egal, dachte ich, gefangen hast Du gut, ist eh so heiss grad, leg Dich dochmal etwas in den Schatten alter Knabe“ Da sah ich in der Ferne im Sonnenglast eine einsame Gestalt, umgeben von Maismehlwolken, die Matche schwingend- Ach Du meine Güte, ich hatte den Kochtopf völlig vergessen! Zwei Gedanken schossen mir durch den Kopf: Wenn der so weitermacht, angelt der Dich noch an die Wand! und: Kein Hut, dunkle Kleidung- der Kerl holt sich noch nen Sonnenstich, und wer baut mir dann heut abend das Shelter auf und führt mich zum Fisch?
> 
> Also gabs erstmal ein Päusken, und keine Widerrede für Mr.-Nur-noch-eine-Drift- Aber nicht für lang, und schon stand Kochtopf wieder am Ufer, er war wie berauscht. Als die Bisse langsamer kamen hat der Teufelskerl dann auch noch seine restlichen Maden currysiert und mit verdoppelten Futtergaben den Swim reaktiviert und sich eine ganze Armee an Döbeln, Plötzen Haseln zusammen geangelt, sogar ein Schneider,über dessen Bestimmung wir lange rätselten, war darunter. Am Ende waren die Maden alle, und unser unermüdlicher Ükelbruder förmlich von Curry und Maismehl bedeckt- und scheinbar sehr glücklich und mit leuchtenden Augen. An der Szene konnte man sehen wie wichtig ständiges nachfüttern bei Loosefeed und kräftiger Strömung ist. Potto hat so tatsächlich ne Feeding Frenzy ausgelöst, Beisszeit hin oder her.
> 
> Schliesslich haben wir unser Abendlager im Schein der sinkenden Sonne vorbereitet, beide schon rundum zufrieden mit dem wunderschönen Angeltag. Oder Fast: Kochtopf legte eine Rute mit Maden aus- schliesslich hatte er den Abschnitt den ganzen Tag lang geflutet, und eine zweite bestückte er in Hoffnung auf den Hauptgewinn mit einem Köfi und einem Körbchen voller Rubbydubby von einigen Freiwilligen aus seiner nachmittäglichen Trotterei. Ich hingegen ballerte einfach wieder ne klassische Plumpsmontage mit halbem Taui an die Stelle vom Vortag und sank auf meinem Stuhl zusammen. Das idyll wurde auch durch den Bauern, der justament hinter uns die Wiese mähte und das Heu raufte kaum gestört, obwohl, manchmal wars knapp, der 14jährige Trekkerpilot fuhr nen heissen Reifen.
> 
> Und von meiner Seite muss ich den Angelbericht gleich schliessen, denn nach einigen Zuppler find ich meinen letzten Fuldafisch an diesem so überreichen Wochenende. Wirdn Aal sein. Der Widerstand war stark, nicht so stark wie bei dem gestrigen Aal, aber immerhin. Und dann kam der Fisch in Sichtweite: Silberne Schuppen- Breite Rote Brustflossen wie Rochenflügel: Barbe! Barbe! Der Fisch, von dem el Potto und ich seit Wochen aus Aberglaunen schon nicht mehr gesprochen hatten. Und als wärs dem wunderschönen Fisch bewusst gewesen, das er erkannt wurde, legte er unter der Rutenspitze  nochmal so richtig loss- aber es gab kein Entkommen mehr, und Kochtopf konnte das wunderbare Tier in halsbrecherischem Einsatz Keschern. Barbe, Barbe, mein geheimer Wunschfisch, ein wunderbar schlankes, kraftvolles 53oderso Torpedo. Oh, liebe Ükels, gesegnet sind diejenigen unter Euch, deren Gewässer diese Fische beherbergen. Fast wäre ich dann noch im Freudentaumel unter El Pottos Glückwünschen, Umarmungen und Schulterklopfen zu Boden gegangen.
> 
> Vom restlichen Abend weiss ich nicht viel. Gerechterweise schwieg dann meine Glocke. Kochtopf und Sarah Jane lieferten sich aber spannende Bimmel- und Anschlagsduelle mit kleinen Johnnies, die sie auch mehrfach zu ihren Gunsten entscheiden konnten. Und leider, leider, kamen zwar mehrere Bisse und Abzügler auf die Köderfischrute, deren Montage Kochtopf am anderen unter vor Gehölz geparkt hatte, aber dennoch blieb keiner der geheimnisvollen Fischliebhaber hängen. Mir als Lottogewinner war das unangenehm, so sehr hätte ich auch meinen Gastgeber einen Wunschfisch gegönnt- er aber entgegnete, er sei auch sehr zufrieden, denn: „Mini, ich darf Dich doch Mini nennen, ich habs Dir doch vor einem Jahr versprochen: Ich führ Dich zur Barbe.“ Und das hat er getan, vielen, vielen Dank dafür, mein lieber Freund!
> 
> Tja, Jungs, so hats sich zugetragen,
> 
> herzliche Grüße,
> 
> Kochtopf & Minimax (TEAM FULDA)



SCHÖNER BERICHT......

DAUMEN HOCH DAFÜR....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin gerade am Flüsschen und gucke mal ob es noch Gründlinge gibt.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch für den zweiten Teil deines/eures Berichts vielen Dank, wie immer wunderschön zu lesen


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am Flüsschen und gucke mal ob es noch Gründlinge gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326175


Ziiiiiehiiiiiiieh was raaaaauuuuuuuuhuuuuus


----------



## Dai

@Minimax 

Ein wirklich sehr schöner Bericht. Liest sich 1A 
Glückwunsch zu Deinen Wunschfischen. Ist ein ganz tolles Gefühl und ich kann förmlich Deine Euphorie spüren!

@ All

vielen herzlichen Dank für die nette Begrüßung von Euch! Ihr seid wirklich ein harmonischer Trupp, richtig toll.

Ich war ja heute auch am Wasser und wenn gleich mein Tag ein ganz normaler Anglertag war, so möchte ich doch die Gier nach Berichten befriedigen.

Wie sehr ich diese Ruhe morgens um 6:00 Uhr genieße. Das Wasser war heute Spiegelglatt und irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, das es heute schwerer sein wird als beim letzten Mal, wo es ziemlich windig war und Bisse schwer auszumachen waren.

Gut gebissen haben sie heute, auf meine in Vanille geruhten Madies, nicht. Eigentlich mögen die Flossenträger an meiner Homebase meinen erstellten Speiseplan, wurden sie doch über Jahre hinweg von mir drauf konditioniert und abgerichtet. An dieser Stelle herrscht kaum Angeldruck und ich bin fast der einzige friedfertige Friedfischerjäger dort.

Letzte und vorletzte Woche habe ich dort noch die dickeren Plötzen, ein paar kleinere Döbel, viele Giebel und meine PB Brasse von was weiß ich wie viel Kg gefangen. Die hatte sogar meinen Kescher geschrottet. Auch Mr. Esox, der mir die letzten beiden Male, beim Einholen, meine Beute gestohlen hatte, war heute nicht zu Hause. Darüber bin ich allerdings froh. Drills mit der Feederrute und darauffolgenden abgerissenen Montagen muss nicht sein. Aber gut, ich wollte nicht von alten Kamellen erzählen.

Gefangen habe ich heute allerdings, an diesem Spot geht man nie, aber auch wirklich nie Schneider nach Hause. Nur die dicken Dinger wollten bei der Wärme nicht frühstücken und geschweige denn bei der Mittagshitze sich an meinem reich gedeckten Tisch setzen.

Angefangen hat’s mit nem Barsch. Toll, Angeltag im A… so sagt man, oder? Aber nicht an meiner Homebase. Die Stelle ist so Multi-Kulti, dass kein erster Barsch oder kein Invasor vom schwarzen Meer einen Angeltag wirklich vermiesen kann.

Nach dem Barsch, ein paar Minuten später, folgte auch das erste kleinere Rotauge und kurz darauf ein etwas größerer Kollege, der meinen neuen Kescherstab testen durfte. Ein paar Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten und verlängerte mein Vorfach von 50cm auf 80cm. Doch irgendwie bekam ich die Fische heute nicht richtig an den Platz. Hab immer mal wieder ein Rotauge überlisten können, aber es fühlte sich so an, als ob es nur so vorbeischwimmende Gaffer waren, die dann mal kurz anhielten um dann doch wieder weiter zu ziehen.

Alles in allem habe ich in 4 Stunden etwa 20 Fischen den Blick in die Oberwasserwelt ermöglichen können. Schön war es trotzdem, wie immer an ne Ruhr.

Vielleicht noch was zu meinem Tackle und den Montagen?! Finde ich nämlich persönlich immer interessant zu lesen, wie und mit was ihr so auf die Pirsch geht.

Ich fischte mit einer 3,30m, 10-40g Wurfgewicht auf ca. 20m. Hatte vorher per Stoppuhr und einem 20g Korb ausgelotet und empfand die Tiefe von 8,37sec als passend.

Anfangs mit einem 30g medium gripmesh feeder angefüttert und später auf einen kleinen 20g wire cage gewechselt. Immer, wenn die Bisse kamen, durften die Vanille-Mädchen mit ins Körbchen. Ansonsten wurden immer mal wieder Caster mit in dem Korb gestopft.


Montagen habe ich immer vormontierte, auf 0,28mm monfiler Schlagschnur, mit am Wasser. 3 Montagen mit 2 Schlagschnurlängen (Weitwurf: ca. 15m Schlagschnur; Kurzstrecke: ca. 6m Schlagschnur) stehen mir immer zur Auswahl. Wobei ich diese 3 Montagen dann noch in verschiedenen, leicht abgewandelten Variationen da habe.


Zur Auswahl kam heute eine recht einfach gehaltene Laufmontage (Auf dem Bild unten sieht man aber eine andere Variante). 
Die heutige sah wir folgt aus: 
Als erstes einen kleinen Überhandknoten (der folgende Miniwirbel kann diesen beim Abriss passieren, Stichwort: C.I.P.S) –> Miniwirbel (In dem der Korb per Feedersnap eingehängt wird) -> 2 kleine Stotzschrote No. 8 -> Achterknoten -> gefolgt von einem verzwirbelten Teil mit Schlaufe am Ende -> Vorfach per Schlaufenverbindung (Ich hoffe man versteht die Montage, wenn jmd. Interesse haben sollte, kann ich gerne mal Fotos machen).

Noch was zum Futter: In den 4 Stunden habe ich ca. 750g versenkt.
Rezept (Bin nicht immer so genau beim wiegen. Mal mische ich mein Futter auf wie ne Hexe am Hexenkessel…etwas hier von, ein wenig davon…):

500g Zammataro Feeder
250g V.d.E. Turbo Classic
150g T3 Birdfood
100g gerösteten Hanf
Ein bisschen V.d.E. Bream Caramel
Ne gute Handvoll gemahlene Sämereien (Basilikum Samen, geschrotet Leinsamen, Flohsamen, Sonnenblumenkerne). Die kommen eigentlich in mein Müsli oder Smoothie. Laufen aber bald ab und deswegen werden sie brüderlich mit den Fischen geteilt.

Das ganze wurde dann mit einer „kuriosen“ Futterfarbe vermengt. Dat is so nen rotes Pulver. Wenn man das in Wasser gibt, wird das Wasser leicht gelb. Beim Schütteln der Wasserflasche wird das Wasser aber nicht nur gelb, sonder es entfaltet sich eine neon-grüne Wolke. Erinnert irgendwie an einen Atomunfall.
Wenn die Fische das Futter am Grund dann aufwühlen, wird diese grüne Wolke freigesetzt.


So, das war es auch schon. Viel Text für eine ganz normale und sehr unspektakuläre Session. Muss aber gestehen, dass Schreiben macht mir grad echt Spaß. Ist quasi wie Angeln auf dem Trockenen.


Hier noch ein paar bildliche Impressionen:


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @Dai schöner Einstieg ins Ükelleben, bitte mehr davon


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also ich bin rückwirkend sehr froh  dass Frau Topf nicht angelt. Ich angle ja durchaus zur Erholung und wenn dann alltagsmist ans Wasser transportiert wird würde dieser Effekt irgendwann dahin sein



Ich habe keinen "Alltagsmist" - das Leben mit der besten Frau von Allen ist ein einziges Schangrila...
Aber mal ernsthaft: Sie fährt, sie trägt große Teile meines Krempels, sie passt auf den Hund auf, sie entwirrt meinen Tüddel und sie fängt KöFis für mich..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Dai: Na dann Mal ein fettes Petri. Komplett lesen kann ich erst morgen. Bin gerade an der Elbe mit zwei Ruten schwer beschäftigt. Viel kleinfisch aber auch schon zwei 50plus-Brassen.


----------



## Minimax

@Dai was für ein toller, detaillierter Bericht, herzlichen Dank dafür, und natürlich Petri zum Fang


----------



## Tricast

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob für den tollen Bericht und die detailierte Zusammenfassung Deiner Montage und deines Futters. Also Hut ab.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Dai

Toller Bericht.
Petri Heil!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ziiiiiehiiiiiiieh was raaaaauuuuuuuuhuuuuus



Hab ich gemacht. 

Nachdem hier nur ein vereinsamter Gründling auf weiter Flur auszumachen war, hab ich ihn also geangelt und begutachtet(siehe Meldetrööt).







Dann gab es noch einen Plötz an der Stelle und dann war erstmal Ruhe.








Ich also weiter gelatscht und von einer recht hohe Mauer aus den nächsten Versuch gestartet.
Gründlinge waren da nicht und Plötzen auch nicht aber was passiert wenn man ohne Kescher unetrwegs ist?
Richtig!
Ein Mittvierziger Döbel steigt ein und zwischen mir und ihm leigen etwa drei Meter Höhenunterschied. 

Was tun?
Behende wie ein Marder(oder wie heißt das graue Tier mit dem Rüssel?) turne ich also die Mauer runter, die Rute quer im M**l und dirigiere mit Kopf und Nacken den Döbel(gibt bestimmt nen steifen Hals morgen  ) dabei......






Unten angekommen dann ne Handlandung und ein Erinnerungsfoto an die Kletterpartie und wieder hoch da.











Danach war ich leicht verschwitzt und hab Schluss gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil auch allen, die ich vergessen habe.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Als Fan Deiner Formulierungskünste hast Du mich auch diesmal nicht enttäuscht.

Viele Grüße Dein Freund

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Dai
> 
> Toller Bericht.
> Petri Heil!
> 
> 
> 
> Hab ich gemacht.
> 
> Nachdem hier nur ein vereinsamter Gründling auf weiter Flur auszumachen war, hab ich ihn also geangelt und begutachtet(siehe Meldetrööt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann gab es noch einen Plötz an der Stelle und dann war erstmal Ruhe.
> 
> Ich also weiter gelatscht und von einer recht hohe Mauer aus den nächsten Versuch gestartet.
> Gründlinge waren da nicht und Plötzen auch nicht aber was passiert wenn man ohne Kescher unetrwegs ist?
> Richtig!
> Ein Mittvierziger Döbel steigt ein und zwischen mir und ihm leigen etwa drei Meter Höhenunterschied.
> 
> Was tun?
> Behende wie ein Marder(oder wie heißt das graue Tier mit dem Rüssel?) turne ich also die Mauer runter, die Rute quer im M**l und dirigiere mit Kopf und Nacken den Döbel(gibt bestimmt nen steifen Hals morgen  ) dabei......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unten angekommen dann ne Handlandung und ein Erinnerungsfoto an die Kletterpartie und wieder hoch da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danach war ich leicht verschwitzt und hab Schluss gemacht.


That's the true chub anglers spirit! Petri Kletterpröffpröff!


----------



## Dai

@Professor Tinca 

Wow! Einen hübschen Döbel hast Du da erwischt. Glückwunsch 
Döbel und Schleien (noch nie hatte ich eine im Kescher) sind meine beiden Lieblingsfischarten unserer heimischen Gewässer. Sind einfach wunderschöne Tiere.

@ All

Danke für Euren Lob zu meinem Bericht


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach ja, @Dai, ich darf dich doch Dai nennen?, über ein Foto deiner Mongtage könnte ich sehr in Freude geraten,  wenn du also bitte...?


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Coole Sache, Prof, gut gemacht!


----------



## ulli1958m

Tolle Berichte hier....ich nenne jetzt keine Namen von den Autoren....gilt für alle Schreiberlinge


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber selbst Haak und Friedfischens haben idR nur 2 oder so zur Auswahl. Es ist nicht so, dass ich diverse Shops nicht bereits durchsucht hätte.
> ...


Schau mal bei Gerlinger.


----------



## Dai

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach ja, @Dai, ich darf dich doch Dai nennen?, über ein Foto deiner Mongtage könnte ich sehr in Freude geraten,  wenn du also bitte...?



Huhu Kochtopf,
natürlich darfst Du mich Dai nennen, kannst mich aber auch gerne Dai nennen 
Bilder mache ich Dir sehr gerne feddich.


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo
Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger.
@Minimax 
Danke für den 2.Teil des tollen und erfolgreichen Ausflugs.
@Dai 
Sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder..
@Professor 
Petri zum schönen Döbel.
Auch Danke für deinen tollen Bericht.

Musste mich erst wieder durcharbeiten durch tolle Berichte und gute Diskussionen.
.
Viel Erfolg allen die Ans Wasser kommen.
Ich werde es Freitag probieren.
Hoffentlich regnet es zwischenzeitlich nicht wieder so stark.
Hatte nämlich unseren Bach eingeplant.


----------



## Tricast

Ja, ja, wenn die Neugierde nicht wäre würden wir alle dumm sterben. Also Deine Feedermontage interessiert uns schon. Was ich persöhnlich gut finde ist, dass Du eine Durchlaufmontage verwendest. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Ja, ja, wenn die Neugierde nicht wäre würden wir alle dumm sterben. Also Deine Feedermontage interessiert uns schon. Was ich persöhnlich gut finde ist, dass Du eine Durchlaufmontage verwendest.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich schließe mich dem an. Bin zwar nur halbblinder feederer aber durchlaufmontage ist im Fall der Fälle halt eine Chance für den Fisch, find ich gut wenn man sowas verwendet


----------



## Tricast

Am Freitag soll der neue gebrauchte Wagen kommen, dann geht es auch wieder öfter zum Angeln. Habe mir einige Gewässer auf Google Maps angesehen die zu unserem Verein gehören und die ich gerne mal antesten möchte. Der Angeldruck ist dort bestimmt nicht so groß wie an den übrigen Teichen. Werde dann auch mal wieder einen Bericht verfassen. Das Schöne, Frau Hübner angelt dort nicht und ich bin ganz für mich (Kochtopf weiß was ich meine).

Gruß aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## ulli1958m

Tricast schrieb:


> Das Schöne, Frau Hübner angelt dort nicht und ich bin ganz für mich (Kochtopf weiß was ich meine).
> 
> Gruß aus Hoope
> 
> Heinz


....will auch wissen was Kochtopf weiß  Scherz


----------



## Kochtopf

ulli1958m schrieb:


> ....will auch wissen was Kochtopf weiß  Scherz


Niemand will das.
Nicht mal im Scherz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: MEINE Vorfreude auf den zweiten Teil Deines Berichts war groß,  wie gestehen muss. Aber Deine Worte haben diese Vorfreude bei weitem übertroffen. Herzlichen Dank dafür!Es war einmal mehr ein echter Lesegenuss. Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Barbe. Ein wundervoller Fisch und exzellenter Kämpfer, den ich bei uns leider nur sehr gelegentlich fange.

@Dai: Ein großes Dankeschön auch an Dich für Deinen detaillierten Bericht und die vielen Fotos. Das mit den Vanille-Maden werde ich mal ausprobieren. Lässt Du sie einfach in Vanillezucker laufen, oder nimmst Du was Spezielles?

@all: Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger.

Genau diese Dinge sind es, die mich hier im Ükel immer wieder inspirieren.
Auch heute habe ich gewohnte Angelpfade in verlassen und war sehr erfolgreich damit. Ich habe einen beruflichen Termin der morgen früh in der schönen Lutheratadt Wittenberg stattfindet, zum Anlass  genommen, in der Elbe gastzufischen. Die Stelle kannte ich allerdings schon von einem Kurzbesuch im vergangenen Jahr. Damals hat mir die Elbe übrigens auch eine kleine Barbe geschenkt. Um 17 Uhr war ich in der Stadt, dann schnell die Gastkarte geholt und am den Fluss gefahren. Es begann mit einer propperen Güster. Es folgten viele kleine Güstern, Brassen und Rotaugen. Ja, und irgendwann war dann endlich genug Futter auf dem Platz. Die großen Brassen haben sich eingestellt. Insgesamt sieben 50plus-Fische habe ich gehakt, fünf konnte ich landen. Gar nicht so einfach, denn die Brassen wussten was sie zu tun hatten:Sich in die harte Strömung der Elbe stellen und gegenhalten. Köder waren übrigens Currymaden, zu denen mich die Berichte von @Kochtopf inspiriert haben. Ich arbeite zwar immer gerne mt Dips, aber die Maden einfach in Curry laufen zu lassen, schien mir eine überzeugende Idee. Hoffentlich meckert Mrs. Wuemmehunter nicht wegen des fehlenden Currypulvers. Ich werde morgen ein neuea Tütchen kaufen und es heimlich ins Gewürzregel stellen. @Kochtopf:Vielen Dank für diese Idee, die hat heute massgeblich zum Elberfolg beigetragen. Es war ein phantastisches Brassenangeln! So und nun bin ich müde und werde mich in mein Hotelbett hauen und pennen. Gute Nacht ihr Jungs.


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter Petri und danke für den Bericht aus Wittenberg- Curry ist echt ein potenter Lockstoff, habs immer nur aufs Tulip gegeben aber @Kochtopfs Currymadentrick live mitzuerleben war sehr inspirierend. Schlaf schön im Hotelbett- lass mich raten: Kirschholzmöbel und Aquarelle in bizarren 90er Jahrefarben?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, und natürlich ein kleines Tütchen Haribo auf dem Nachttisch.


----------



## geomas

@Dai : Petri heil zu Deiner bunten Ruhr-Strecke und herzlichen Dank für den tollen Bericht. Gute Fotos haste auch gemacht - toller Einstieg hier am Stammtisch!
Deine Feeder-Montage kommt ein klein wenig bekannt vor - Rob Wootton hat sie (glaub ich) mal auf Youtube vorgestellt (ich kann mich irren).

@Minimax : Vielen Dank für Teil zwo des Fulda-Reports! Petri zur Barbe und den anderen Exoten - welche Species stehen noch auf Deiner zu-Überlisten-Liste?

@Professor Tinca : Sportlich, sportlich, lieber Professore! Petri zum Gründling und dem Döbel!

Nachtrag: @Wuemmehunter : auch in Deine Richtung ein munteres Petri heil - gut zu wissen, daß Wittenberg mehr zu bieten hat als ne olle Kirchentür...


----------



## Minimax

Dankeschön, lieber Geo, und überhaupt an Euch alle Jungs für Euren freundlichen Zuspruch! Übrigens hätt ich zielfischmässig nichts dagegen, wenn mal ein Beutelchen Gold oder Juwelen am Haken hängen würde. Aber bis dahin freu ich mich über jeden Fisch, sind ja alle wunderschön.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich zitiere mich mal ausnahmsweise selbst:



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon von "einem Bett aus Vanilleduft" für die Maden lese, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass man von dir noch so einige schön geschriebene Berichte erwarten darf und freue mich schon sehr darauf.



...und wir wurden nicht enttäuscht.  Sehr schöner Bericht und Petri zu den Fische. Danke fürs teilhaben lassen. Eins noch:



Dai schrieb:


> Das ganze wurde dann mit einer „kuriosen“ Futterfarbe vermengt. Dat is so nen rotes Pulver. Wenn man das in Wasser gibt, wird das Wasser leicht gelb. Beim Schütteln der Wasserflasche wird das Wasser aber nicht nur gelb, sonder es entfaltet sich eine neon-grüne Wolke. Erinnert irgendwie an einen Atomunfall.
> Wenn die Fische das Futter am Grund dann aufwühlen, wird diese grüne Wolke freigesetzt.



Natrium-Fluorescein...spannendes Zeug  Kann man viel mit anstellen.


@Professor Tinca, das war ja mal richtiger Einsatz für den Fisch, so lob ich mir das!  Petri zu dem Döbel (und dem Rest natürlich auch). Und @Minimax: Pardon, natürich zu deiner dicken barbe auch ein herzliches Petri!  Ebenso an @Wuemmehunter zu den tollen Fischen.

@Tricast: Super, das ihr bald wieder richtig mobil seit. Die Stunde allein am Wasser gönne ich dir allerdings auch. 




mikesch schrieb:


> es wahrscheinlich nur Marmor- u. Rotpunktdöbel.
> Weder Erlaubnis noch Gerät vorhanden.



Marmordöbel? Müsste dann ja Italien, Slowenien oder Kroatien sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre, stimmts?


----------



## Kochtopf

mikesch schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Gerlinger.


Glaubst du denn? Baitstore, AM, Arschkari, Amazon... überall geguckt nur  beim gerlinger nicht. Merci!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn? Baitstore, AM, Arschkari, Amazon... überall geguckt nur  beim gerlinger nicht. Merci!



Es geht immer noch um die Dinsmores nachfülldöschen? Ich darf anfügen: Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit sehr viele davon in den größen SSG, AAA, BB, und No 2 bei Bengelhaack bestellt- und mir wurden diese schwarz beschichteten geliefert. Ich möchte nachdem ich sie getestet habe, vor diesen warnen- Kochtopf, du hast sie ja gesehen. Die sind immer noch viel besser als die Feldwaldundwiesenschrote, aber dennoch wesentlich härter und unpraktischer als die normalen unbeschichteten Dinsmores. Egal wo Du bestellst, wenn du die beschichteten meiden willst, ruf am besten vorher den Laden an. Ansonsten kennt ihr meine Meinung zu Schroten: Dinsmores forevah!


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem an. Bin zwar nur halbblinder feederer aber durchlaufmontage ist im Fall der Fälle halt eine Chance für den Fisch, find ich gut wenn man sowas verwendet


Sorry für die Zwischenfrage, als No- Feederer wäre dann für die festen Körbe ein Safety-Clip wie beim Karpfenangeln auch angebracht?? Wie gesagt, ich weiß das es diese Angelart gibt, aber noch Jungfräulich


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Es geht immer noch um die Dinsmores nachfülldöschen? Ich darf anfügen: Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit sehr viele davon in den größen SSG, AAA, BB, und No 2 bei Bengelhaack bestellt- und mir wurden diese schwarz beschichteten geliefert. Ich möchte nachdem ich sie getestet habe, vor diesen warnen- Kochtopf, du hast sie ja gesehen. Die sind immer noch viel besser als die Feldwaldundwiesenschrote, aber dennoch wesentlich härter und unpraktischer als die normalen unbeschichteten Dinsmores. Egal wo Du bestellst, wenn du die beschichteten meiden willst, ruf am besten vorher den Laden an. Ansonsten kennt ihr meine Meinung zu Schroten: Dinsmores forevah!


Seitdem hat der Haack auch nur noch zwei Sorten. Da hast du wohl eine Bresche ins Sortiment geschlagen


----------



## Minimax

Tja, und die zähen DInger verstauben bei mir bis zum Weltuntergang. Allerdings hat mein FLAS jetzt die Sortimentsdöschen im Sortiment, da kauf ich mir ab zu ein neues. Alte Montagen sammle ich ausserdem und recycle die kostbaren Kügelchen. Und irgendwann hab ich sicher genug von den Staubkorngrossen grössen angesammelt, dass ich mir ne kleine Arleseybomb oder auch zwei draus giessen kann


----------



## geomas

Mein Ausflug zu dem kleinen See in der Nähe verlief anders als geplant, aber letztlich bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Nachmittag- und Abendgestaltung.

Ich bin in vergangenen Jahren dreimal per pedes um den See herum soweit legal und landschaftlich bedingt möglich, hab mögliche Angelstellen inspiziert und mit ner Knipse festgehalten. Deshalb war ich einigermaßen überrascht, daß der Weg zu der geplanten Angelstelle unter Wasser stand. In Halbschuhen war da kein Durchkommen - also zurück. Vorbei an sonnenhungrigen Badegästen, die etliche interessante Angelstellen okkupiert hatten - nun ja, der See ist ja für alle da und die Badenixen waren eher da als der schweißtriefende, tackleschleppende geo.

Hab dann doch noch ein paar freie Stellen entdeckt und mich nach längerem Zögern auf einen Platz festgelegt. Links ins Wasser ragendes Gebüsch, rechts so etwas wie eine Art Schilf-Vorsprung (???) im Schilfgürtel. Nicht optimal, aber für etliche andere Stellen hätte ich Gummi- oder besser noch Watstiefel gebraucht.

Die beiden Schwingspitzruten konnte ich an dieser Stelle nicht korrekt einsetzen, hab dann die straffere der Ruten mit einem kleinen Festblei montiert und auf einen Pieper gesetzt, als Köder kamen Pellets ans Haar. Aktiv geangelt hab ich mit ner 12-Fuß-Rute und der Trudex. Leichte Wagglermontage, Köder Mais.

An der Wagglerrute hatte ich ungewöhnlich viele Fehlbisse, hab Posen und die Bebleiung gewechselt, zuletzt auch den Haken gegen ein kleineres und leichteres Modell.
Als erste Fänge für mich überhaupt aus diesem See konnte ich zwei Güstern von unter 20cm verzeichnen.
An der Festblei-Rute gab es einen knackigen Biß, leider hing der Fisch nicht. Zu meiner Verwunderung war später, der Piepser war stumm geblieben, das kurze Vorfach deutlich gekräuselt und das Haar ohne Pellet. Rätselhaft.

Immerhin scheinen meine Standardköder auch hier Abnehmer zu finden und mit besserer Vorbereitung sollten auch mehr Bisse in gelandete Fische umzusetzen sein.
An der ursprünglich als Ziel vorgesehenen Angelstelle sollte sich die Swingtip besser einsetzen lassen, die natürlich um einiges sensibler ist als so ein schnöder Piepser.
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die nächste Species, die ich dem kleinen See hoffentlich entlocken kann.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Petri zu den Güstern, den kleinen Rettern in der Not, und gut dass Du dem dem neuen Gewässer zu Leibe gerückt bist. Zwischen den Zeilen hörts ischs an, als würdest Du noch etwas fremdeln, aber ich bin sicher das Du bald das Rätsel des Gewässers lösen wirst, wie so oft. Das "gekräuselte Vorfach" ist wirklich merkwürdig- Aal? Krebse? Badegäste?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Dai

Ich schnei' nur mal eben schnell rein um für Kochtopf das Bild zur Montage zu posten...


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas Petri zu den Güstern, den kleinen Rettern in der Not, und gut dass Du dem dem neuen Gewässer zu Leibe gerückt bist. Zwischen den Zeilen hörts ischs an, als würdest Du noch etwas fremdeln, aber ich bin sicher das Du bald das Rätsel des Gewässers lösen wirst, wie so oft. Das "gekräuselte Vorfach" ist wirklich merkwürdig- Aal? Krebse? Badegäste?
> hg
> Minimax



Das Gewässer ist zu groß und zu tief, um sich von mir enträtseln zu lassen. Vielleicht deshalb der Eindruck des „Fremdelns”. 
Aber danke, ich werd am Ball bleiben und dort mehr Zeit verbringen. Den Pieper hatte ich auf sehr leise gestellt, dennoch seltsam, daß sich irgendein Wesen unbemerkt des Pelzer-Pellets bemächtigt hat. Der mich dummdreist aus nächster Nähe angrinsende Haubentaucher wirds wohl nicht gewesen sein...


----------



## Minimax

@Dai sehr anschauliches Photo Deiner Montage, cool. Könntest Du das Bild bitte bei Gelegenheit und mit ner kurzen Erklärung in dem von @dawurzelsepp begonnenen famosen Montagenthread posten? also hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/zeigt-uns-eure-montagen.345868/ 
Danke,
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

@Dai : Danke für das Bild und die Erklärungen zu Deiner Feedermontage. Nur, mit dieser Montage kannst Du hier keinen Blumentopf gewinnen, es fehlen essenzielle NUBSIES. Ohne NUBSIES geht hier garnichts!!  Deine Montage ist ja der Schrecken aller Angelgerätehändler. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Petri zu den Begrüßungsgüstern im neuen Gewässer. Ich fühle mich meist nicht so wohl, wenn viele Badegäste vor Ort sind. Aber ein großer und tiefer See, das klingt doch schon Mal vielversprechend und der PPD (Pelzer Pellet Dieb) lässt ja Überraschungen erahnen. Bleib dran, Geo.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> @Dai : Danke für das Bild und die Erklärungen zu Deiner Feedermontage. Nur, mit dieser Montage kannst Du hier keinen Blumentopf gewinnen, es fehlen essenzielle NUBSIES. Ohne NUBSIES geht hier garnichts!!  Deine Montage ist ja der Schrecken aller Angelgerätehändler.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
> Heinz


 Immerhin ist ein Microwirbel und ein Stotz verbaut, lieber Heinz. Das ist schon sehr viel mehr als an der freien Leine. Aber Recht hast, so ne Tacklebox voller Nubsies ...
@Dai: Danke für das sehr anschauliche Foto Deiner Montage.


----------



## Kochtopf

Haben ein Stotz oder auch Styl oder auch andere Formen wie Eggs etc. Tatsächlich zählbare Vorteile zum normalen Bleischrot? Also so ganz praktisch oder kommt das eher beim Hegefischen zum Einsatz wenn Kleinigkeiten über Tod oder gladiolen entscheiden?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Haben ein Stotz oder auch Styl oder auch andere Formen wie Eggs etc. Tatsächlich zählbare Vorteile zum normalen Bleischrot?




Für mich nicht.

Man sagt dass bei der Angelei mit Hanf oder Weizen Bisse auf normales Bleischrot erfolgen und man dies u.a. mit Styl Bleien unterbinden kann.

Da ich solch Kleinkram nicht als Hakenköder verwende, kann ich da keine eigenen Erfahrungen zu beitragen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Eher beim Hegefischen! Ein Stipper hat mir mal tatsächlich erklärt, dass sein Köder bei der Verwendung von Stotzen schneller bei den knapp über Grund Nahrung suchenden Fischen ist. Klar, der Widerstand im Wasser ist geringer. Aber vermutlich reden über Zehntelsekunden, für den uns sicherlich ein zu vernachlässigender Effekt. Auch das Vertüddelungsrisiko während der Absinkphase soll bei Stotzen geringer sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für mich nicht.
> 
> Man sagt dass bei der Angelei mit Hanf oder Weizen Bisse auf normales Bleischrot erfolgen und man dies u.a. mit Styl Bleien unterbinden kann.
> 
> Da ich solch Kleinkram nicht als Hakenköder verwende, kann ich da keine eigenen Erfahrungen zu beitragen.



Genau deshalb macht man das..
Und weil man damit, falls gewünscht, die Absinkphase erheblich verlängern kann, was beim fischen auf Rotfedern oder Gelbstriemen fangentscheidend sein kann.. .
Sagt man...
Ich verwende so ein Gefrickel seit Ewig nicht mehr....
Da fange ich lieber mal nix, als den gesprungen Dreifachkinski zu geben...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eher beim Hegefischen! Ein Stipper hat mir mal tatsächlich erklärt, dass sein Köder bei der Verwendung von Stotzen schneller bei den knapp über Grund Nahrung suchenden Fischen ist. Klar, der Widerstand im Wasser ist geringer. Aber vermutlich reden über Zehntelsekunden, für den uns sicherlich ein zu vernachlässigender Effekt. Auch das Vertüddelungsrisiko während der Absinkphase soll bei Stotzen geringer sein.



Und was sind "Stotzen" ..??


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Zylinderförmige Klemmbeie.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und was sind "Stotzen" ..??



https://shop.matchanglershop.de/de/...otz-Blei-Gr-4-bis-12-Nachfuellpack::3621.html


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eher beim Hegefischen! Ein Stipper hat mir mal tatsächlich erklärt, dass sein Köder bei der Verwendung von Stotzen schneller bei den knapp über Grund Nahrung suchenden Fischen ist. Klar, der Widerstand im Wasser ist geringer. Aber vermutlich reden über Zehntelsekunden, für den uns sicherlich ein zu vernachlässigender Effekt. Auch das Vertüddelungsrisiko während der Absinkphase soll bei Stotzen geringer sein.



Dann kann das eigentlich nur bedeuten, dass der besagte Wettkampfangler keine Klemmbleie in entsprechender Größe hatte.
Denn ne Kugel wird schneller sinken als ein Zylinder...
Aber grundsätzlich kann es schon eine gute Idee sein, möglichst flott durch den Kleinkram in der Mitte der Wassersäule zu kommen.
Leider hat mich dieses Thema schon zur Verzweiflung getrieben..


----------



## Tricast

Ich verwende die nur, die Stotz-Bleie. Finde die sind sehr schnurschonend, lassen sich gut verschieben und sitzen bombenfest. Andere schwören auf Dinsmore-Bleie, ich eben auf Stotz. Wobei die Dinsmore einen nicht unerheblichen Vorteil haben, sie lassen sich leicht wieder öffnen und entfernen. Aber den een sin Uhl ist deen andern sin Nachtigall.

Gruß Heinz

Wir haben früher die grünen Sensas-Bleie verwendet und waren auch sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Siehste - das ist eine nachvollziehbare Begründung....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: So ganz unrecht hatte der Stipper nicht. Wenn das Stotz entsprechend lang ist, hat es bei gleichem Gewicht einen Geringeren Durchmesser.


----------



## rustaweli

Für mich geht es heute Abend auch wieder raus, bis in die Dunkelheit hinein. Wieder mit der Feeder. Nun soll es heute aber der Entspannung dienen und nicht wieder so in Arbeit enden wie vor Tagen. Sprich, die Massen von Fischlis umgehen und auf Döbel, Brassen, Karpfen, größere Rotaugen hoffen. Vielleicht verirrt sich bei mir am Kanal ja auch eine von den seltenen Schleien hier. Das Futter werde ich etwas klebriger gestalten und nur 4-5x die Stunde neu nachfüttern. Montage wird so bleiben. Hatte am WE schon mit 30er Hauptschnur, 25er Vorfach und 10er Haken gefischt. Störte die hemmungslosen Fischlis jedoch Null. Ab hier habe ich dann Fragezeichen. Was meint Ihr? Zwei anstelle von einem Maiskorn nehmen, größere Nuss oder 10er Pellett? 
Hab jetzt Feierabend und werde noch schnell zu meinem Vertrauenshändler düsen und den Kopf weiter rattern lassen.
Vielleicht wißt Ihr ja Rat.

Bis dahin - Petri!


----------



## Welpi

Back from the Müritz....und vom Ükeltsunami überrollt 

Es waren wunderschöne 10 Tage mit der Familie in Meck-Pomm an der Seenplatte....und auch zwei, drei Angel-kurz-Sessions für den Pappi waren drin. Ich habe die riiesengrosse Tricolore gehisst... die Müritz ist eine Domina! Sie zeigt Dir in glasklarem (zumindestens in den ersten Tagen vor den Gewittern) Wasser ihre Reize. Ich habe Satzkarpfengrosse Rotaugen gesehen, Barschschwärme mit Punks in den tollsten Grüntönen mit prächtigen Streifen und blutroten Flossen....Karpfen und Brachsen, letztere in Grössen, die den Namen Klodeckel verdienen . Und gefangen hab ich....nix . Die einheimische Fischwelt widerstand all meinen Verführungen durch Blech, Plastik und Gummi auf Räuber sowie auf Brot, Mais, Erbsen und Garnelen auf die Friedfischies (Würmer bzw. Maden wären vielleicht eine Bank gewesen, aber ich wollte dem örtlichen Angelladen keinen Cent mehr dalassen). Es war trotzdem eine wunderschöne und ganz andere Angelei, wenn man sieht, was im Wasser passiert...oder auch nicht


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist das Schöne am Klarwasserangeln; man fängt fast immer was - und sei es nur visuell..


----------



## Kochtopf

@rustaweli vielleicht naturmaiskorn und ein künstliches? Wenn es auftreibend ist hast du dann einen ausbalancierten Köder der relativ unempfänglich für kleinfisch ist. Und/oder alternativ kann man auch Futter oder popcornmais kochen, der ist selbst wichgekocht stabiler als dosenmais


----------



## Racklinger

Bei mir geht's morgen früh wieder los ans Wasser, die Vorfreude steigt  Hoffentlich hält das Wetter bis dahin (das Gewitterrisiko ändert sich ja fast alle 30 min )
Werde auch mal wieder mit der Feeder losziehen, Maden, Würmer, Mais, Dinkel, für alle Geschmäcker ist was dabei 
Den Futterplatz werd ich in ca 40 m. Entfernung an einem Seerosenfeld anlegen, mal gucken was beisst… 
Aber Hauptsache wieder am Wasser


----------



## Welpi

Ich muss hier kurz meiner Empörung Platz geben über den Kernschrott, der einem landläufig als "Schrotblei" angedreht wird.....

Ausholend muss ich sagen, dass ich ja spätberufen erst wieder seit 2012 "richtig" angel. In meine Erstausrüstung, die ich im Herbst 2011 zusammengekauft habe fand seinerzeit (aufgrund eines glücklichen Zufalles...oder der Gunst der Angelgötter) auch ein grosser Spender von Dinsmores seinen Weg (SSG bis No. 8). Dies stellt also quasi meinen Erfahrungshorizont mit Klemmbleien bis Dato dar, ich kenne einfach nix anderes. Zwar haben mich die komischen "unrunden" Gewichte ("warum haben die nicht einfach 0,5, 1, 1,5 usw. Gramm?") und Gewichtsbezeichnungen Anfangs irritiert, angenehmer Nebeneffekt war dann aber, dass ich die Posen später einfach passend zu den Gewichten gekauft habe ("ah, da steht 3xAA drauf!) und somit auch in dieser Richtung gleich bei den vernünftigen Sachen gelandet bin...

Aber zurück zum Thema: Für den Urlaub an der Müritz hab ich eine Minimalangelausrüstung mitgenommen und natürlich mein Dinsmore-Döschen (das mich seit 2012 treu begleitet) Zuhause vergessen... ok, macht nix, kaufen wir eins vor Ort. Nach der Ernüchterung, dass da Dinsmores ad hoc nicht zu bekommen waren hab ich mir was adequat aussehendes von Balzer gekauft... unglaublich, wie scheixxe, nervig und frustrierend in der Handhabung Bleischrot sein kann. So störrisch hart, dass man sie nur (vorsichtig) mit der Lösezange soweit zubekam, dass sie nicht bei jedem Wurf verrutscht sind, im Gegenzug war das Öffnen danach nur noch mit dem schmalsten Filetiermesser (einen Elektrikerschraubenzieher hatte ich leider nicht dabei) möglich. Wenn ich diesen Müll damals schon gehabt hätte, bin ich mir sicher, die geliebte Angelei mit Pose wäre mir verleidet worden und ich wäre zum reinen Spinnangler mutiert


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg zu den Güstern. 

@Dai: Schönes Foto der Montage, danke.  Darf ich fragen, welchen Zweck das Blei erfüllt, außer de Korb vor dem verdrallten Teil zu stoppen? Habe ich so bisher noch nirgends gesehen.

Die ganze Bleidiskussion finde ich sehr interessant. Ich habe bisher nur klassische harte Schrote, aber die Dinsmores scheinen ja wirklich ne ganz adere Liga zu sein. Wie öffnet man die denn wieder? Die haben ja oben eine Mulde, drückt man da irgendetwas rein? Wenn ja, was?


----------



## Tricast

Schrotblei ist nicht gleich Schrotblei und da gibt es wie bei vielem anderen auch Qualitätsunterschiede (Härte, exakte Spaltung). Auch ist nicht daran gedacht, diese Schrotbleie, die es übrigens bis Gr. 13 gibt, wieder von der Schnur zu pfriemeln. Die Pose wird ausgebleit und gut ist es. Aber manchmal kommt es schon vor, dass ein Schrot wieder entfernt werden muß dann gibt es eine kleine Hilfe von Stonfo, eine Bleizange (und bitte nur von Stonfo), um das Schrot zu lösen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Die ganze Bleidiskussion finde ich sehr interessant. Ich habe bisher nur klassische harte Schrote, aber die Dinsmores scheinen ja wirklich ne ganz adere Liga zu sein. Wie öffnet man die denn wieder? Die haben ja oben eine Mulde, drückt man da irgendetwas rein? Wenn ja, was?[/QUOTE]

Hallo Tobias, in der kleinen Mulde läuft der Schlitz, jetzt kann man mit den Daumennägeln das Blei wieder öffnen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Welpi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie öffnet man die denn wieder? Die haben ja oben eine Mulde, drückt man da irgendetwas rein? Wenn ja, was?



Die bekommst Du ganz einfach wieder auf....mit dem Daumennagel leicht aufweiten und dann kannst Du sie mit den Fingern "auseinanderziehen". Das geht super und die Bleie "leiern" auch nicht aus oder brechen dabei. Wie gesagt, ich benutze meine seit 2012 und muss erst jetzt langsam AA und BB aufgrund von Montageverlusten nachkaufen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Es gibt auch beidseitig eingeschnitten schrote die das lösen erleichtern sollen, ich nehme die normalen und löse ggf mit dem Messer. Die von Balzer sind schrecklich. Preston und sensas sollen gut sein aber ich bin da eher konservativ (zumal die noch schlechter zu bekommen sind)


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die Erklärung  Meine bisherigen Bleischrote öffne ich auch minimal mit dem Messer und hebel sie dann auf, aber ich ha jedes mal beim anklemmen bedenken, weil sie so hart sind. Dann wirds beim nächsten Besuch beim sortierten Händler wohl doch ma ne Dose Dinsmores!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung  Meine bisherigen Bleischrote öffne ich auch minimal mit dem Messer und hebel sie dann auf, aber ich ha jedes mal beim anklemmen bedenken, weil sie so hart sind. Dann wirds beim nächsten Besuch beim sortierten Händler wohl doch ma ne Dose Dinsmores!


Ich hätte nicht gedacht  dass es so einen großen Unterschied macht aber Dinsmores sind ihr Geld wert! Dinsmores stellt auch tolle Banksticks her, btw


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dinsmores stellt auch tolle Banksticks her, btw



Sind die dann auch so extrem weich?


----------



## Tricast

Vielleicht sind folgende Bleie für Euch auch interessant: Z.B. Sensas EASY FIX. Gibt es von 0,3 bis 9,5 gr. www.google.de/search?q=sensas+easy+fix&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=EpjtVQWimrJh3M%253A%252Cfa6RsAaFaAWDnM%252C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kRBRHopq3-ENaozf6LJuT2-DWx1hQ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjmxvTAx_XiAhWQyKQKHYqMBbIQ9QEwAXoECAUQBA&biw=1920&bih=1009#imgrc=EpjtVQWimrJh3M:

Diese Art gibt es auch noch als Durchlaufbleie, also zwei Möglichkeiten.
Befestigt werden sie mit einem Stück Silikonschlauch und die Oliven lassen sich sehr einfach und schnell wechseln.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sind die dann auch so extrem weich?


Nein aber schwer. Meine taugen mit bis zu 160cm auch als kescherstange


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @rustaweli vielleicht naturmaiskorn und ein künstliches? Wenn es auftreibend ist hast du dann einen ausbalancierten Köder der relativ unempfänglich für kleinfisch ist. Und/oder alternativ kann man auch Futter oder popcornmais kochen, der ist selbst wichgekocht stabiler als dosenmais



So werde ich es auch handhaben. Habe mir neben Futter noch Fake Corns als Pop Ups mitgenommen, ganz klassisch in pink.  Entweder wird es dann Mais plus Fake am Haken, oder Nuss plus Fake am Haar. Entscheide ich dann spontan. Klitzenkleines bißchen tendiere ich im Augenblick zur Nuss. Die habe ich nun schon Monate im Wasser und sie sind herrlich schleimig.
Werde Bericht erstatten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schlechtes Spaltblei kann ja nicht nur nervig sein - es kostet durch beschädigung der Schnur auch gerne mal den Fisch.
Eigentlich bin ich der Ansicht, dass nur 3 Teile der Ausrüstung erstklassig sein müssen; Schnur, Haken und, so verwendet, Wirbel und Sprengringe.
Tatsächlich sollte man Schrotblei dazu zählen...

Gestern habe ich 3kg Weizenkleie aromatisiert, 1l Maden besorgt,3kg feinstes Futter liegen bereit und gerade habe ich 1,5kg Sammys zerkleinert...
Leider angeln wir morgen zu fünft, und die anderen Vier wollen spinnen..... viel zu anstrengend im Regen....
Da werde ich mich gemütlich unter meine Schirm verziehen und schauen ob ich mal wieder ne schöne Brasse fangen kann.
Vielleicht was Schönes in den 60ern...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht was Schönes in den 60ern...




Da findste bestimmt bei den Spaziergängerinnen am Ufer was.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da findste bestimmt bei den Spaziergängerinnen am Ufer was.....



Von denen werde ich weitestgehend verschont bleiben..
Dafür darf ich mich über 4-5 Spinnangler in nächster Nähe freuen, mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit an mir vorbeidonnernden Motorbooten, meine Töle wird, wie immer, randalieren und, da bin ich mir eigentlich jetzt schon sicher, die Fische werden mich verhöhnen.
Wie gesagt - ein einziges Schangrila..


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> V meine Töle wird, wie immer, randalieren und, da bin ich mir eigentlich jetzt schon sicher, die Fische werden mich verhöhnen.
> Wie gesagt - ein einziges Schangrila..



Da gibt es dann nur eins, den Fisch mitbringen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mikesch

Welpi schrieb:


> Back from the Müritz....und vom Ükeltsunami überrollt
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darum quäle ich mich z. Z. mit meinem "Mäusekino" herum.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal Allen viel Spaß am Wasser..
Hier kommt gerade ein dickes Gewitter einher.
Mal schauen wie es danach aussieht,ansonsten geht es morgen dann ans Wasser.


----------



## Dai

Kurz zu meiner Montage: Ich probiere gern rum und habe gern mehrere Varianten der selben Montage. Wichtig ist mir immer - der lästigen Vertüddelung aus dem Weg zu gehen. Die von mir gezeigte ist eine vertüddelungsfreie Monatge. Die beiden Stotze liegen eng beieinander. Bei Bleikugeln könnte sich doch vielleicht mal das zarte Vorfach einklemmen. Zu dem sind die Stotze und der Mikrowirbel so klein, dass ich die gesamte Montage durch die Ringe ziehen kann, falls ich mal die Spitze tauschen möchte. Sonst müsste ich die Montage neu an die Hauptschnur binden. Ich mag es effizient zu angeln und mich nicht lang mit Knoten aufzuhalten.
Zudem sind die Stotze als Abstandshalter gedacht. Durch die Stotze und dem dahinter liegenden verzwirbelten Arm ist alles steif und der Arm samt Vorfach vertüddelt sich nicht mit dem Korb. Mit runden Bleien wäre es wahrscheinlich kurz vor dem Knoten nicht so steif.
Also kurz gesagt: Eine vertüddelungsfreie Montag die noch durch die Ringe geht.

@geomas
Ja, die Montage, so wie sie ist, kommt auf jeden Fall aus England und wurde nicht von mir erfunden. Von wem ich die allerdings kopiert habe, weiß ich nicht.

@Minimax
Okay, ich werde meine Montagen mal in dem Montage-Fred posten.

@Tricast
Bitte was ist nen NUBSIES?

@Wuemmehunter
Ich lasse sie öfters durch verschiedene Stoffe laufen. Bezüglich Vanille, da klappt Vanillepuddingpulver ganz gut. Ist etwas staubiger wie Vanillezucker und verklebt auch nicht so.

@Tobias85
Vielen Dank für die Bennung von der Natrium-Fluorescein Farbe. Ich war immer sehr sparsam damit, weil ich vor Jahren mal nur ein kleines Döschen von einem etwas bekannteren Angler bekommen habe. Und bis dato nie wusste, wie die sich nennt. Wenn irgendwann leer, dann weiß nun wonach ich suchen muss.

Ich hoffe, ich bin auf jeden eingegangen?! Ihr legt ja hier ein Tempo vor


----------



## Kochtopf

@Dai Nubbsies sind der Oberbegriff für sämtliche Kleinteile, die weder blei, noch (Karabiner-)Wirbel noch Haken sind. Der Ükel hat stellenweise eine eigene Sprache aber da kommt man schnell rein. Ich empfehle, den ükel komplett zu lesen


----------



## Minimax

Früher nannte man die Nubsies auch Lametta. Spinnangler und Flyboys  beneiden uns Friedfischer sehr für unseren Nubsiereichtum. 
Hier nur eine kleine Auswahl der allerwichtigsten , ohne die kein Ükel das Haus verlässt:

Gummistopper, Fadenstopper,Silikonstopper, Snaps, Wirbel,Swivel, Karabiner, Quickchangebeads,Sviwelbeads, Gummiperlen, Glasperlen, Leuchtperlen, Echte Perlen, Swivellinks, Quicklinks, Linklinks, Lead Clips, Safety Clips, Multi Clips, Feeder Clips, Paper Clips, Silikonschlauch, Silikonclips, Baitholder, Baitrubber, Medusaclips, Ledgerbeads, Ledgerlinks, Anti Tangle Booms, Pro Tangle Booms, Boom Boom Booms, Tailrubber, Noserubber, Rig Sleeves, Feeder Beads, Buffer Beads, Shock Absorber, Ledger Stops, Center Stops, Soft Stops,Stop in the name of love, Hair Stops, Link Swivels, Pellet Bands, Connectors, Disconnectors, Chod Buffers, Hook Stops, Offstems, Line Aligners, Rig Aligners, Chodbufferquickalignerlinks.
Und natürlich Zahnseide. 

Ohne diese Dinge ist es praktisch unmöglich, einen Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Dai

Minimax schrieb:


> Früher nannte man die Nubsies auch Lametta. Spinnangler und Flyboys  beneiden uns Friedfischer sehr für unseren Nubsiereichtum.
> Hier nur eine kleine Auswahl der allerwichtigsten , ohne die kein Ükel das Haus verlässt:
> 
> Gummistopper, Fadenstopper,Silikonstopper, Snaps, Wirbel,Swivel, Karabiner, Quickchangebeads,Sviwelbeads, Gummiperlen, Glasperlen, Leuchtperlen, Echte Perlen, Swivellinks, Quicklinks, Linklinks, Lead Clips, Safety Clips, Multi Clips, Feeder Clips, Paper Clips, Silikonschlauch, Silikonclips, Baitholder, Baitrubber, Medusaclips, Ledgerbeads, Ledgerlinks, Anti Tangle Booms, Pro Tangle Booms, Boom Boom Booms, Tailrubber, Noserubber, Rig Sleeves, Feeder Beads, Buffer Beads, Shock Absorber, Ledger Stops, Center Stops, Soft Stops,Stop in the name of love, Hair Stops, Link Swivels, Pellet Bands, Connectors, Disconnectors, Chod Buffers, Hook Stops, Offstems, Line Aligners, Rig Aligners, Chodbufferquickalignerlinks.
> Und natürlich Zahnseide.
> 
> Ohne diese Dinge ist es praktisch unmöglich, einen Fisch zu fangen.



Ach du grüne Neune! Du hast ein eigenes Ükel-Lexikon mit Definition...die Du hoffentlich per "Kopieren u. Einfügen" mir zur Verfügung gestellt hast?!

Ich danke Euch beiden....und vielleicht komm ich ja im Urlaub, ach nein, beim Angelentzug dazu, den kompletten Fred durchzulesen


----------



## rhinefisher

Bist Du auch einer Derer, die im Urlaub nicht angeln..?
Das könnte ich einfach nicht...nie nie nie...


----------



## rustaweli

Geschätzte Ükelfreunde,
gleich mache ich mich los und freue mich tierisch. 
Aber anbei:
Bald geht es für mich und Familie wieder in mein sehr geschätztes Georgien. Viele meiner angeheirateten Familienmitglieder sind leidenschaftliche Angler.Haben zuweilen sogar extra eigene Ferienwohnungen an wundervollen Seen. Zu Zweien verbindet mich jedoch mehr und wir befinden uns immer in einer Art neckischen Wettstreit, aber sehr angenehm und respektvoll. Fast wie beim Briefschach(welches ich ebenso liebe).
Nun kam über 5 Ecken(direkt zu fragen wäre ja eine eines Anglers unwürdige Schmach  ) die Bitte, doch ein paar Posen, welch ein fast unwürdiges Wort für solch eine Kunst, mitzubringen.
Nun bin ich natürlich am Zugzwang:
Ich bitte Euch erfahrenen Stilangler um jegliche Tipps für die schönsten Posen. Für Seen, vom Ükel,- bis Karpfengewicht.
Laßt mich nicht hängen, hier geht es um des Anglers Ehre, Würde und Ruf!
Ich danke Euch und fühlt Euch gedrückt!


----------



## phirania

Dai schrieb:


> Ach du grüne Neune! Du hast ein eigenes Ükel-Lexikon mit Definition...die Du hoffentlich per "Kopieren u. Einfügen" mir zur Verfügung gestellt hast?!
> 
> Ich danke Euch beiden....und vielleicht komm ich ja im Urlaub, ach nein, beim Angelentzug dazu, den kompletten Fred durchzulesen



Lass dich nicht verwirren,geh einfach angeln....


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Geschätzte Ükelfreunde,
> gleich mache ich mich los und freue mich tierisch.
> Aber anbei:
> Bald geht es für mich und Familie wieder in mein sehr geschätztes Georgien. Viele meiner angeheirateten Familienmitglieder sind leidenschaftliche Angler.Haben zuweilen sogar extra eigene Ferienwohnungen an wundervollen Seen. Zu Zweien verbindet mich jedoch mehr und wir befinden uns immer in einer Art neckischen Wettstreit, aber sehr angenehm und respektvoll. Fast wie beim Briefschach(welches ich ebenso liebe).
> Nun kam über 5 Ecken(direkt zu fragen wäre ja eine eines Anglers unwürdige Schmach  ) die Bitte, doch ein paar Posen, welch ein fast unwürdiges Wort für solch eine Kunst, mitzubringen.
> Nun bin ich natürlich am Zugzwang:
> Ich bitte Euch erfahrenen Stilangler um jegliche Tipps für die schönsten Posen. Für Seen, vom Ükel,- bis Karpfengewicht.
> Laßt mich nicht hängen, hier geht es um des Anglers Ehre, Würde und Ruf!
> Ich danke Euch und fühlt Euch gedrückt!


Drennan Crystalwaggler und puddlechucker


----------



## phirania

Hier wirds langsam Gefährlich mit dem angeln..

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...nster-rasant&usg=AOvVaw0DiTiHb7OlhMkcsmWV4YcB

Die Viecher sind schon fast bei mir vor der Hautür gegenüber in der Eiche.
Und rund um dem See auch schon..


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung  Meine bisherigen Bleischrote öffne ich auch minimal mit dem Messer und hebel sie dann auf, aber ich ha jedes mal beim anklemmen bedenken, weil sie so hart sind. Dann wirds beim nächsten Besuch beim sortierten Händler wohl doch ma ne Dose Dinsmores!


Ich öffne die Bleie auch mit Messers Schneide. Aber nicht an die Schnur kommen. Sonst gibt es eine böse Überraschung 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Drennan Crystalwaggler und puddlechucker



+ Driftbeater und man hat soweit alles fürs Stillwasser..


----------



## rustaweli

Mögen die Spiele beginnen.
Und nebenbei noch ne sehr nette Angelbekanntschaft gemacht. Friedfischer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## geomas

#stotz

Ich hab neuerdings auch ne kleine rote Packung 8er Stotz im Gepäck. 
Der Grund, warum die Dinger in Dai's Feeder-Montage Verwendung finden, ist, daß ihre Form in Verbindung mit dem Mini-Wirbel die verzwirbelte Hauptschnur dahinter vom Futterkorb wegdrücken. 
Mit klassischen runden Schrotbleien oder „runden Nubsies” wäre das so nicht der Fall oder der Effekt weniger stark.

Siehe hier bei Rob Wootton:




bei 3:25 sieht man es ganz gut


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : Petri, sieht gut aus, hol was raus!


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> + Driftbeater und man hat soweit alles fürs Stillwasser..


Wie dumm von mir, du hast recht! Wie konnte ich den DB vergessen. Ansonsten, @rustaweli gute günstige Pose  kriegt man auch von Middy. Ich glaube Friedfischen.de vertreiben die relativ exklusiv


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Das die Drennan-Fans Dir natürlich Drennan Posen empfehlen ist ja nur natürlich, aber nicht überall und immer sind die zu gebrauchen. Die Beschränkung liegt in den doch sehr kleinen Gewichtsklassen. Bei kleineren Gewässern und Seen oder wenn man vor den Füßen angelt sind die Posen TOP. Wenn die Seen größer werden und die Angelentfernung weiter, dann braucht man auch Posen mit denen man den gewünschten Angelplatz auch erreicht. Also weitere Infos würden helfen, auch wie geangelt wird.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

#posen

Ich werde testweise mal Polaris-Posen oder LocSlide-Posen bestellen und testen.
Hatte kürzlich ein paar Mal Probleme mit (relativ) tiefen Gewässern und wenn ich etwas hasse, dann sehr lange Waggler-Montagen mit kurzen Ruten werfen zu müssen.
Die Angelei mit diesen Posen geht dann in den Bereich „Float-Ledgering” - man kann durchaus mit kleinen Futterkörben als Gewicht arbeiten und die Pose als Bißanzeige nutzen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Guten Abend zusammen hier in die Runde 
Aus Zeitmangel komme ich noch nicht einmal dazu immer alles mit zu lesen.
Aber es waren wieder tolle Berichte und sehr schöne Bilder dabei. 
Danke fürs teilen 
Hab mich kurzfristig dazu entschieden morgen früh wieder an den Rhein zu fahren. 
Gewitter sind hier durch und falls es doch mal regnen sollte........... 
Phhhhh, dann ist das so. 
Bin gespannt wie und ob sich der Wetterumschwung bei den Fischen bemerkbar macht .
Angelsachen sind gepackt, nur Futter ist noch in der mache 
Ich werde berichten wie und was gelaufen ist. 
Ich verzieh mich jetzt wieder in den Keller und kümmere mich um das Futter. 
Allen anderen die noch draußen sind oder auch früh ans Wasser gehen ein Petri heil


----------



## ulli1958m

puh...ich muss auch dringend ans Wassser Fische jagen....gut das ich nach meinem Urlaub noch Urlaub habe 

@geomas ist der Angelshop Rostock / Angeljoe gut ausgestattet für Friedfischangler?
Bin morgen vielleicht in Rostock


----------



## geomas

@ulli1958m : Angeljoe hat eine eher mittelprächtige Auswahl an Friedfisch-Sachen. Viele Marken fehlen komplett.
Ist aber ein sehr großer Laden, man kann dort problemlos viel Zeit totschlagen (über die unfaßbare Vielfalt der Gummifische und Pilker staunen...).
Die Mitarbeiter sind sind aber nett und nebenan im Gebäude gibts ein Bahlsen-Keks-Outlet.

Ach ja - das Umfeld des Angelladens in einem Gewerbegebiet/Vorort ist nicht so der Bringer. Dies nur so am Rande, falls Du mit Frau unterwegs bist. Falls Ihr aus Kübo durch Rostock durchfahrt, ist die City (Kröpeliner Straße) vielleicht touristisch interessanter. Sprich: evtl. Frau in der City absetzen, solo zum Angelladen, sie auf dem Rückweg einsammeln, gemeinsam ein Eis essen und zurück nach Kübo...


----------



## ulli1958m

Danke für die Info....sehr nett 
Alternativer Shop in der Nähe gibt es laut Gockel nicht oder?
Ich brauch zwar nix....aber irgendwas finde ich immer 

....und ja...in die City wollten wir auch...bissel shoppen, Eis essen und jetzt kommt noch der Besuch bei Frau Bahlsen dazu


----------



## geomas

In Bad Doberan gibt es noch einen größeren Angelladen, war länger nicht dort. In Wittenbeck auch (da fahrt ja ja evtl. durch).
Die Friedfisch-Angelei ist hier eher Spezialdisziplin, Raubfisch-Kram und Meeresangelzeugs domininieren praktisch jeden Angelladen.

Rostock City bietet natürlich eine Menge Kultur und auch Shopping. Je nach Geschmack ist der Großraum Universitätsplatz ne ganz interessante Adresse. Parken am besten irgendwo im Parkhaus. Ganz dicht dabei ist der Klostergarten, da sollte man Kaffee und Kuchen bekommen, es gibt einen tollen Kunsthandwerkladen/Galerie und auch ein Museum (sowie das Kempowski-Archiv).

Ich hoffe, Euch gefällt meine Heimatstadt.


----------



## Jason

Guten Abend in die Stammtischrunde. Ich beschreibe es mal wie @feederbrassen . Habe in den letzten Tagen ebenfalls aus Zeitgründen kaum mitlesen können. Wünsche auch allen Fängern in den letzten Tagen ein dickes Petri Heil. Mit Bildern habt ihr auch nicht gespart, vielen Dank dafür.
@Dai Schön, dass du an diesem Stammtisch Platz genommen hast und dich so gut einbringst. Deine Berichte lassen sich gut lesen, wie bei der gesamten Gemeinschaft.
War heute in Wiesbaden und anschließend in Rüdesheim am Rhein. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte mal am Rhein war. Zum angeln war ich allerdings nicht da. Der Fluß ist gut gefüllt und ich muss sagen, dass es mich schon in den Fingern gejuckt hat mal eine Rute auszuwerfen.
Naja, Morgen ist bei uns in Hessen Feiertag, leider vorerst der letzte. Dann werde ich nochmal an unser Flüsschen gehen. 
Vielleicht ist ja wieder ein Fahnendöbel (danke @Minimax für die zu treffliche Bezeichnung ) drin. Aber mal ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube es nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich brauch zwar nix....aber irgendwas finde ich immer


Ja, ja, so geht es mir auch immer. Eigentlich brauchst du überhaupt nichts, aaaaaaber das könnte ja man mal ausprobieren
und davon kann man ja eh nie genug haben usw. usw. Und schon legst du wieder viel zu viel Euros auf die Theke. so ist das nun mal.
Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich die viel Spaß in Rostock. Ist eine wunderschöne Stadt. Vor einigen Jahren war ich auch mal da und habe sie in guter Erinnerung behalten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : viel Erfolg in Sachen Fahnendöbel!




#ostschweden
#schären
#friedfisch

Mal was ganz was ganz anderes: evtl., also ganz evtl., geht es für mich im Juli in Richtung Schwedische Ostküste (knapp oberhalb von Öland).
Die Schären sollen einen durchaus beeindruckenden Friedfischbestand haben. Hat ein Stammtischbruder evtl. sachdienliche Hinweise?
Also der Aland ist wohl gesetzt als „vorhanden”, ich las auch von Plötz, Brassen, und zu meiner großen Überraschung sogar von Karauschen und Schleien.
Klingt oder liest sich sehr seltsam für mich.


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> @ulli1958m Ach ja - das Umfeld des Angelladens in einem Gewerbegebiet/Vorort ist nicht so der Bringer. Dies nur so am Rande, falls Du mit Frau unterwegs bist. Falls Ihr aus Kübo durch Rostock durchfahrt, ist die City (Kröpeliner Straße) vielleicht touristisch interessanter. Sprich: evtl. Frau in der City absetzen, solo zum Angelladen, sie auf dem Rückweg einsammeln, gemeinsam ein Eis essen und zurück nach Kübo...



Oder die Frau in den Kneipp-Shop neben dem Bahlsen-Outlet schicken und nach dem shoppen im Angeljoe da wieder mit Reizüberflutung abholen


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> #stotz
> 
> Ich hab neuerdings auch ne kleine rote Packung 8er Stotz im Gepäck.
> Der Grund, warum die Dinger in Dai's Feeder-Montage Verwendung finden, ist, daß ihre Form in Verbindung mit dem Mini-Wirbel die verzwirbelte Hauptschnur dahinter vom Futterkorb wegdrücken.
> Mit klassischen runden Schrotbleien oder „runden Nubsies” wäre das so nicht der Fall oder der Effekt weniger stark.
> 
> Siehe hier bei Rob Wootton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bei 3:25 sieht man es ganz gut



Aaaaah, vielen Dank! Ich kenns mir ner einfachen Perle, aber stimmt, so schön steht steht das Ende da nicht ab.




rustaweli schrieb:


> Und nebenbei noch ne sehr nette Angelbekanntschaft gemacht. Friedfischer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes



Ich war vorhin mit D1985 am Kanal an einem Hafen, da haben wir auch ein paar Friedfischer getroffen. Leider von der ziemlich nervigen Sorte...teils wurde rumgeschriehen ("Alter Digga, weißte was?"), später sprangen gegenüber dann zwei andere Jünglinge in den Kanal und schwammen zu denen rüber. Die gehörten da wohl auch zu, was uns aber erst nicht klar wurde, weil mehrfach gegenseitig über den halben Kanal Sätze fielen wie "Verpisst euch!" - "Ne, verpisst ihr euch!". Aber das scheint einfach deren Umgang miteinander zu sein. Insofern war ich ganz froh, dass ich nicht wie sonst üblich kurz rübergegangen bin, sie begrüßt und einen kleinen Plausch gehalten habe. 

Auf Friedfisch hatte ich nur eine Rute draußen, mit der ich eine Laube, ein Rotauge und die obligatorische Grundel fangen konnte. ich hatte allerdings auch nicht angefüttert, sondern wollte den an der Kaimauer entlang patroullierenden Groß-Rotaugen auflauern,hat halt nicht so geklappt. Das gefangene Rotauge war übrigens so blass, dass ich mich frage, ob es gelegentlich auch sowas wie Albino-Rotaugen gibt. Ich habe am ganzen Körper nicht ein Bische Färbung finde können, nichtmal im Auge oder an irgendeiner Flosse. Wie aus einer Höhlen-Rotaugen-Population.

Zum Schluss haben wir dann noch das aufziehende Gewitter beobachtet und genossen, zauberhaft.


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Petri mein Bester. Ist schon schrecklich, immer das Theater am Wasser, wenn man seine Ruhe haben will. 
Du schreibst, " Albino-Rotaugen" . Ist dort sandiges Gewässer vorhanden?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri zum „Weißfisch”, Tobias!


----------



## Minimax

eOha, oha, da werden ja schon wieder tolle Pläne geschmiedet, 
für Fluss: @jason 1, ich glaube wir können aber auch Aesche sagen, wie @Kochtopf der ja löblicherweise seinen Venables gelesen hat, haben diese wunderbaren Tiere auch Friedfisch-Allüren, 
fürs Meer (@geomas leider kann ich nichts sachdienliches beitragen- Aber ich glaube, ich würd eher den räuberischen Schärenbewohnern nachstellen, und dann eher ein Kästchen mit Posen, Blei und Nübsies nur für alle Fälle dabeihaben) 
und abseits des Wasser @ulli1958m gib Dir nen Ruck und schenk den Tag vollständig der Missus, aber lass durchblicken, das Du großmütig auf den Angelladen verzichtest- DIe Dividende wird enorm sein.
Und natürlich @Tobias85 herzliches Petri zu der Geisterplötze- seltsamer Fisch. Vielleicht war er krank und nun bist DU infizierst und wirst ein unheimlicher Zombieangler?  Jedenfalls schön, das Ihr Euch den Angeltag nicht von den Rabauken habt verderben lassen. Es gibt halt nette und sehr nette Menschen.

Tscha, da die Missus am Wochenende mit dem Missusmobil weg ist, wird's bei mir anglerisch wohl eher auf nen Abend an der Spree hinauslaufen.


----------



## geomas

^ _„...hinauslaufen”_ im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes also. Viel Erfolg!

Bei mir ist abhängig von Wetter und Laune evtl. ne Kurz-Session morgen drin. Der Freitag ist dicht, Sonnabend siehts auch nicht rosig, aus, vielleicht findet sich am Sonntag ne Lücke.


----------



## Minimax

Huh, lieber @geomas das hört sich ja auch ganz zerhackstückt an. Es ist ja finde ich wichtig, auch die richtige Ruhe und Musse zum angeln zu haben. Ich meine, klar, das ANgeln gibt uns ja genau das, aber ein Grundlevel der Entspannung muss vorhanden sein um überhaupt erstmal loszugehen. (jawohl, gehen!)
Ein Highlight gibt's nächste Woche für mich: El Potto weilt in dringenden Geschäften in der Stadt, und natürlich gibt's nen Treffen. Ob wir bei nem kühlen Getränk in alten Zeiten (also letztes Wochenende) schwelgen und meinen (sehr lichten) Rutenwald durchforsten, oder ob wirs ans Wasser schaffen ist noch nicht gänzlich sicher, aber schön wird es auf jeden Fall. Immerhin hat @Kochtopf noch ne Rechnung mit der Spree offen.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, „TEAM FULDA” macht die Spree unsicher (von den Wirtshäusern der Hauptstadt ganz zu schwiegen) - na dann laßt es mal krachen.

So richtig freie Wochenenden kenn ich schon lange nicht mehr, aber immerhin gibts dann zuweilen in der Woche reichlich „Spielraum”. Ist gar nicht mal so unpraktisch: an Gewässern mit wenigen nutzbaren Angelstellen hat man an einem Mittwoch eher die Chance auf einen Platz als Sonnabend oder Sonntag.


Ach ja - „Lichter Rutenwald” ist ne interessante Formulierung. Hast Du ne Schneise geschlagen, ist eine Aufforstungsaktion geplant?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : evtl., also ganz evtl., geht es für mich im Juli in Richtung Schwedische Ostküste (knapp oberhalb von Öland).
> Die Schären sollen einen durchaus beeindruckenden Friedfischbestand haben. Hat ein Stammtischbruder evtl. sachdienliche Hinweise?



@Nordlichtangler treibt sich öfter mal in Schweden rum soweit ich weiß.

Vielleicht kann er was dazu beitragen???


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : viel Erfolg in Sachen Fahnendöbel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #ostschweden
> #schären
> #friedfisch
> 
> Mal was ganz was ganz anderes: evtl., also ganz evtl., geht es für mich im Juli in Richtung Schwedische Ostküste (knapp oberhalb von Öland).
> Die Schären sollen einen durchaus beeindruckenden Friedfischbestand haben. Hat ein Stammtischbruder evtl. sachdienliche Hinweise?
> Also der Aland ist wohl gesetzt als „vorhanden”, ich las auch von Plötz, Brassen, und zu meiner großen Überraschung sogar von Karauschen und Schleien.
> Klingt oder liest sich sehr seltsam für mich.



Moin Geo,
die Schären haben einen beeindruckenden Weißfischbestand! Ich habe einige Male etwas südlich von Södertälje auf Hecht fischen können. Das liegt zwar noch ein Stück nördlich von Öland, ist aber von der Küstenstruktur her durchaus vergleichbar. Gerade in den flachen und schilfgesäumten Bereichen konnte ich immer wieder Weißfischschwärme beobachten. Klar, die Hechte, die dort sehr prächtig gedeihen, wollen auch was fressen. AUs diesem Küstenbereich kommen übrigens nach wie vor die schwedischen Rekordhechte. 
Der Salzgehalt dieser Küstengewässer ist sehr gering, etwa mit dem der Boddengewässer vergleichbar. Das Problem in dieser Region ist die Größe der Wasserflächen. Da die Schweden hier überwiegend die Angelei vom Boot aus betreiben, wirst Du als Nicht-Local kaum Stellen finden, wo Du vom Ufer aus fischen kannst. Ausnahme sind natürlich die Bootshäfen und Stege. 
Wenn Du in den Schären fischen möchtest, würde ich Dir empfehlen, ein Boot zu leihen. Darüber hinaus gibt es in der Region zahllose Seen, für die Du in den meisten Fällen problemlos eine Fiskekort lösen kannst. Gerade in dieser Region soll es einige sehr gute Schleiengewässer geben. Dort ist unter anderem mal das Schleienvideo vom Robin Illner entstanden. Und es hat immer wieder mal Artikel über das Schleienangeln in dieser Region in den Angelzeitschriften gegeben. Da lässt sich bestimmt was googeln. Auf jeden Fall hast Du Dir einen sehr schönen Urlaubsort ausgesucht. Ich wünsche Dir schon mal erholsame Tage in Schweden.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die Petris...aber ich hoffe doch stark, dass ich jetzt nicht zum Zombie werde 



jason 1 schrieb:


> Du schreibst, " Albino-Rotaugen" . Ist dort sandiges Gewässer vorhanden?



Der Mittellandkanal bieten hauptsächlich Lehm und stellenweise Schlamm. Die Fische sind da generell auch nicht besonders stark gefärbt durch die starke Wassertrübung, aber einen quasi pigmentfreien Fisch hab ich da noch nie gefangen.


----------



## geomas

@Welpi : der Ükel-Thread rast wirklich mit Volldampf durch das www - deshalb die später Antwort.
Zur Müritz: riesige Wasserflächen & glasklares Wasser machen mir immer „Angst”, deshalb bleib ich lieber an den Kleingewässern.
Ich vermute, daß man sich durch regelmäßiges Anfüttern das Vertrauen der Fischis erschleichen könnte. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung.
An einem wirklich glasklaren See brachten mir letztes Jahr stark riechende, harte Pellets ohne Vorfüttern Fisch.
Und natürlich schön, daß Dir Meck-Pom offenbar gefallen hat.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : danke für die Infos - möglicher Urlaubsort und die Art des dortigen „Lebens” stehen bereits fest, fraglich ist noch meine Teilnahme. 
Würde eher Camping auf einer Insel werden. „Echte Süßwasser-Gewässer” gibts in der Nähe nicht. Mein Buddy hat ein Schlauchi und es vermutlich eher auf Räuber abgesehen.
Ich war früher öfters in Schweden, hab mich damals aber zumindest im (brackigen) Salzwasser nie auf Friedfische konzentriert.
Meine (Raubfisch-angelnde) Schwester war öfters auf dieser Insel, die werd ich noch mal befragen. Sie sollte auch mögliche Ufer-Angelstellen kennen.

und etwas OT: Aal soll es dort auch geben, der wird wohl selten beangelt. Könnte „Abendprogramm” werden.


----------



## geomas

#rutenbau

Hatte neulich ja von einer 2teiligen Rute berichtet, die leider in 3 Teilen aus dem Transportrohr kam. 
Hab heute vom Verkäufer den Kaufpreis zurückerhalten (ohne Transportkosten). 
Kann jetzt guten Gewisssens die Rute um ihre teilweise hochwertigen Komponenten erleichtern oder sogar eine mögliche Reparatur des Bruches prüfen lassen.


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Taktik gestern ging leider nicht auf. Vielleicht war ich auch nicht verbissen genug. Habe immer zwischen meinen Ködern gewechselt(war nur mit einer Rute). Mal Mais-Fake, mal Nuss-Fake. Es ging absolut garnichts. Zu späterer Stunde zog dann auch noch ein Gewitter auf und ich packte zusammen. Trotz allem war es klasse. Ich habe eine tolle Bekanntschaft gemacht, Papa plus Sohn. Wir haben uns herrlich ausgetauscht. Ein Allroundangler mit großer Vorliebe aber für's Friedfischen. Er stippte auch nebenher. Pickert gerne usw., das volle Programm. Dachte bei den Gesprächen oftmals ich sei gerade im Live-Ükel  War wirklich sehr angenehm. Vor allem sein Wissen über unsere Strecke, an welchem er mich nach einiger Gesprächszeit und Austausch teilhaben ließ. Habe soviele Tipps und Hinweise bekommen. Sehr netter Geselle. Bekam sogar noch einen Waller Crank geschenkt, woraufhin ich seinem Jungen( wirkte auch sehr erfahren, Respekt) noch eine Stiftlampe schenkte. Jetzt bereue ich die Nummern nicht getauscht zu haben. Manchmal paßt es einfach von der 1. Sekunde an. Aber wir waren alle wohl vom schnell aufziehenden Donnern und Blitzen überrascht und packten eiligst. Schade, aber vielleicht trifft man sich noch mal.
Schöner Abend war es, auch ohne Fisch!

Euch allen ne schöne Zeit und Petri!


----------



## Tricast

@Dai : Das mit den zwei Stotz-Bleien werde ich mal ausprobieren ob die Größe 8 und die kleinen Wirbel auch durch die kleinen Ringe der Spitzen passt. Hier auf dem Kontinent haben sich ja die etwas größeren Ringe an den Feederspitzen etabliert, dort macht es keine Probleme die Montage durchzuziehen. Die englischen Ruten dagegen haben alle noch die sehr kleinen Ringe auf der Feederspitze.
Auch wenn ich selten umbauen muß, da wir fast immer am gleichen Gewässer angeln (0,75 oz Glas-Feederspitze), ist es jedenfalls einen Versuch wert.

Gruß Heinz

PS.: Ich habe die Schnur als Abstandshalter auch immer verzwirbelt. Nachdem ich ein Video von Michael Schlögl gesehen habe, der stattdessen ein Stück 30er Schnur angebunden hat, verwende ich diese Art. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Montage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> #rutenbau
> 
> Hatte neulich ja von einer 2teiligen Rute berichtet, die leider in 3 Teilen aus dem Transportrohr kam.
> Hab heute vom Verkäufer den Kaufpreis zurückerhalten (ohne Transportkosten).
> Kann jetzt guten Gewisssens die Rute um ihre teilweise hochwertigen Komponenten erleichtern oder sogar eine mögliche Reparatur des Bruches prüfen lassen.




Kannst mir ja mal Fotos davon schicken.
Ich hab schon oft Ruten repariert.


----------



## Dai

@Tricast 
Spitzen wechselt man ja wirklich nicht oft während ein Session. Aber grad im Frühjahr, wenn der Wind sich während einer Session, stark ändert, dann hab ich schonmal die Spitze geändert. 
Bei meiner Rive R-Elite sind die Ringe auch ziemlich kleine und da gehen die Stotze und der Microwirbel grade so durch.

Und ja, man kann auch mit dickeren Schüren zur Versteifung arbeiten. Hab mir zum Beispiel auch eigene Rigs mit einem Stück 0,65er gebaut. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten und das ist es, was mir Spaß macht. Tüffteln, testen und so.


----------



## Tricast

@Dai : Jetzt muß ich doch mal neugierig fragen wie Du zu einer RIVE Rute kommst. Die sind ja nicht so oft vertreten. Hast Du eventuell was mit Andreas Risse zu tun und wir kennen uns von der Stippermesse?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : schön, daß Du auch dank der netten Bekanntschaft nicht enttäuscht warst von Deinem Angeltrip. 
Hab es schon öfters selbst erlebt, daß man als Schneider mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht den Heimweg angetreten hat.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> #rutenbau
> 
> Hatte neulich ja von einer 2teiligen Rute berichtet, die leider in 3 Teilen aus dem Transportrohr kam.
> Hab heute vom Verkäufer den Kaufpreis zurückerhalten (ohne Transportkosten).
> Kann jetzt guten Gewisssens die Rute um ihre teilweise hochwertigen Komponenten erleichtern oder sogar eine mögliche Reparatur des Bruches prüfen lassen.


Da hast du Glück gehabt das die Sache so gut verlaufen ist. Nicht jeder ist so kulant. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Dai

@Tricast 
 Nee, wir kennen uns nicht. Kam leider noch nie dazu die Stippermesse zu besuchen. Aber den Risse "kenne" ich allerdings. Hab mir vor Jahren bei ihm ne D36er Kiepe gekauft. Wurde mir sogar hier von jmd. aus dem Forum empfohlen.
Seit dem bin ich Rive Fetischist.
Hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen, um etwas mobiler zu sein, die Rive Smart Club für meinen "Fuhrpark" geholt. Allerdings nicht über Risse sonder beim Fiebrig. Die Rive Rute wiederum hab ich aus England.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da hast du Glück gehabt das die Sache so gut verlaufen ist. Nicht jeder ist so kulant.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja, das stimmt sicherlich. Allerdings hat man als Käufer über ebay/paypal einen ziemlich langen Hebel.
Sicherlich frustrierend für „ehrliche Verkäufer” die „abgezogen werden” und andererseits eben auch ein wertvolles Instrument zum Schutze der ehrlichen Käufer.
Die Welt ist nicht perfekt, in diesem Fall hab ich Glück gehabt.


----------



## Tricast

@Dai : Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Mit der Stippermesse kannst Du dir ja schon mal den Termin vormerken: Sonntag 1. März, Messe Bremen, Halle 6.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen

Mahlzeit 
Bin zwar schon seit halb zwölf wider Zuhause aber nach der ganzen frischen Luft hab ich erst einmal Hunger und danach ruft die Couch.

Aber von Anfang an.
Auf dem Parkplatz  am Rhein heute früh um 5 Uhr angekommen und auf dem Weg zum Rheindeich malte ich mir schon aus welcher Weg jetzt der einfachere durch das Hüfthohe Gras bis zum Angelplatz wäre.
Der Gedanke verflog aber als ich auf der Deichkrone angekommen war.
Eine frisch gemähte Wiese ,wie Geil ist das denn.
Dazu gab es einen schwer Wolken verhangenen Himmel und einen leichten Wind aus Süd west mit endlich mal angenehmen Temperaturen nach der Hitze in den vergangenen Tagen.
Bombe dachte ich mir und kam ohne Schnappatmung an meiner Lieblingsbuhne an.
Der Pegel des Rheins war seit dem letzten Besuch vor zwei Wochen weiter angestiegen aber man konnte noch sehen wo die Buhnen sind.
Endlich am Platz angekommen stellte ich dann fest das es mit dem Auswerfen wegen des gestiegenen Pegels  langsam eng wird .
Normalerweise sitze ich gut 15 Meter weiter vorne.
Gefischt wurde heute mal mit einer einfachen Durchlaufmontage anstatt der sonst von mir verwendeten Schlaufenmontage.
 Vorfach in 0,16 mm und 12 er Haken.
Köder waren heute ausschließlich Maden von denen noch reichlich im Futter waren.
Das Futter ist auf Sommer umgestellt und so findet auch wieder u.a.auch der TTX Mais wieder seine Verwendung.





Um 5 Uhr 40 gings dann auch los und nach zwei Minuten hing der erste Fisch, eine Grundel.
Neuer Wurf und die erste schöne Plötze konnte ich zum Landgang überreden.
Heute gab es auch endlich die  ersten Brassen am Platz  .
Mit rund  50 cm und  um die 2 Kilo keine Riesen aber darum geht es mir nicht.

Man sah den Brassen  an ,das sie  noch mitgenommen vom Laichgeschäft sind.
Schrammen und Abschürfungen, kein Fisch ohne Macken.
Die Zeit wird es richten, dann sehen auch sie wieder wie gemalt aus.
Jetzt aber haben sie Hunger und die Bisse kamen nach Barben Manier.





Sorry für die bescheidene Bildqualität heute.

Zu den Brassen gab es immer wieder mal  Güster bis 30 cm und ein paar Nasen die ebenfalls bis an die 30 cm kamen.

Ein schöner Fisch ,wie ich finde .





Der ganze Zauber ging dann solange bis um halb neun die Sonne durchbrach.
Als hätte jemand einen Schalter umgelegt war schlagartig Schluss.
Weiter raus war eine Option die ich noch versuchen wollte aber der mittlerweile frische Gegenwind und der Uferbewuchs hinter mir grenzten das ganze ziemlich ein.
Mehr als 45 Meter und ich musste jeden Wurf im stehen ausführen waren nicht drin um sicher im Clip zu landen.
60 Meter hätten es sein müssen bei dem Wasserstand und die Streuung bei dem Seitenwind machten es unmöglich auf dieser Distanz zu fischen.

Dann halt wieder zurück und die Dips kamen zum Einsatz.
Die Grundeln waren nun sehr eifrig und ich konnte so nun noch zwei schöne Nasen und eine Güster überlisten und packte gegen halb elf meine sieben Sachen zusammen.
Beim erklimmen des Deiches gab es ein fieses KNACK und ein Teil der Deichsel hatte sich verabschiedet.
Ging aber noch und so war auch der Rückweg zum Auto problemlos.
Alles in allem ein sehr schöner Vormittag mit bestem Wetter.

Allen anderen Fängern noch ein herzliches Petri heil.

Edit: Häufchen entfernt.


----------



## phirania

Wetter ist nicht so dolle.Rotaugen gab's schon
Das geht immer.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Wetter ist nicht so dolle.Rotaugen gab's schon
> Das geht immer.



Tut mir leid, Phirania, einer muss es Dir ja sagen: Das sind keine Rotaugen, sondern Grillwürstchen. Aber dennoch schöne Exemplare


----------



## feederbrassen

Von den ganzen Würstchen kann ich drei Tage leben.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : Petri heil und vielen Dank für den stimmungsvollen Bericht! Schade um die Deichsel - Du kannst das hoffentlich reparieren.

Auf der Insel wird an fahrbaren Sitzboxen mit E-Motor gebastelt - die ersten Exemplare sind wohl demnächst verfügbar („Octbox”).

Erinnert mich an meinen Vater, den ich ja mit zur Stippermesse hatte und der den Mann am RIVE-Stand offensichtlich etwas verunsicherte, als er mich deutlich hörbar fragte, ob man an so ne vollausgestattete RIVE-Box nicht einen kleinen Zweitaktmotor ranschrauben könnte...


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Von den ganzen Würstchen kann ich drei Tage leben.



Ich habe 14 Würstchen gezählt - macht nach Deiner Rechnung 4,66667 pro Tag - ohh, das könnte knapp werden.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe 14 Würstchen gezählt - macht nach Deiner Rechnung 4,66667 pro Tag - ohh, das könnte knapp werden.


Mehr als drei kann ich davon nicht essen. 
Wenn dann noch Hunger da wäre müsste ich nach alternativen Ausschau halten.


----------



## Tricast

@feederbrassen : Sehr schöner spannender Bericht von Deiner Rheintour. Das mit der Box kriegst Du bestimmt wieder hin.
Einzig der braune Haufen stört das schöne Gesamtbild.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich muss später alles lesen. Petri Heil allen Fängern.

Bin noch am Teich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Reichlich Plötzen bisher.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und eine Kilokarausche.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich mache nachher noch n Setzkescher Foto wenn ich einpacke.


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo allle miteinander.
@feederbrassen
Petri zu den fängen 
Nasen find ich auch prima.
Hab mal eine 50ger beim Fliegenfischen erwischt.
Schöne Fische .
@phirania
Bei deinen Bildern bekomme ich immer hunger.
@Professor Tinca 
Petri zur schönen Karausche


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Schluss für heute....


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> @feederbrassen : Sehr schöner spannender Bericht von Deiner Rheintour. Das mit der Box kriegst Du bestimmt wieder hin.
> Einzig der braune Haufen stört das schöne Gesamtbild.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Stimmt so im nach hinein.Der Haufen ist Geschichte.
Die Deichsel ist auch wieder fit für den nächsten Einsatz.


----------



## feederbrassen

Da hat der Professore mal wieder eine Bilderbuch Strecke hingelegt.
Klasse El Professore und Petri heil dazu.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri allen Fängern, ganz besonders dem Professor zu der Giga-Karausche!


----------



## ulli1958m

Ich bin echt kein Schreiberling aber ein paar Zeilen wollte vom Ausflug nach Rostock doch da lassen.
Eine schöne Stadt mit vielen Menschen *ohne* Hektik in den Einkaufszonen
In der Stadt lagen sogar zwei Nackte am Brunnen, die von anderen Passanten begrabbelt wurden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Shoppen waren wir natürlich auch. Ich musste mir ein paar Sketchers kaufen weil die sooo schön aussehen, meinte meine Frau.... Okay um des Friedenswillen habe ich ja gesagt.

Danach den Vorschlag gemacht... ICH fahre mit euch zum Outlet-Center... Begeisterung kam bei den Frauen auf... Super 
... oh da ist ja ein Angelshop, sagte ich..
 Frauen haben sich um Outlet gekümmert und kaum was gekauft
Ich konnte ein Glas Mais / Halibut ergattern.. was ich noch nicht kannte. Jemand diese Sorte schon genutzt?



So.. noch ein Kaffee trinken und dann Richtung Heimat - Kühlungsborn.
Navi auf Bad Doberan eingestellt und losgefahren. 
Hunger kam bei allen auf.. Ok sagte ich wir können in Bad Doberan mal schauen ob wir ein nettes Lokal finden ... Oh hier ist ein Angelshop ... da geh ich mal kurz rein und frag nach ein Restaurant... Gesagt getan... Angelsachen durch stöbert und nach leckeren Essen gefragt.... und ja das Ausflugslokal kann ich wirklich empfehlen 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sehr gut

Danke nochmal u. a. an @geomas für die Infos


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger.
@feederbrassen: Schöne Fische, die der Rhein Dir da geschenkt hat.
@phirania. Hast Du die Grillwürste entnommen und waidgerecht abgeschlagen? Wirklich schöne Würste. Ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder ein Ansitz auf diese leckere Spezies machen.
@Professor Tinca: Die Karausche ist ja echt der Knaller, aber die Plötzen sehen auch richtig gut aus. Hattest wieder einen schönen Nachmittag am Teich, nehme ich an.
@ulli1958m: Schöner Bericht aus Rostock. Vielen Dank auch dafür. 

Mein Nachmittag war so schlecht auch nicht, wenngleich die Erwartungen andere waren. Ich wollte zu meiner Lieblingsbuhne an die Weser. Leider ist der Verkehr in dem Ort, durch den ich muss um auf die andere Weserseite zu kommen, aufgrund eines  mir unerklärlichen Verkehrschaos unpassierbar gewesen. Nach 30 Minuten habe ich aufgegeben und bin zu einer Stelle diesseits der Weser gefahren. Dort habe ich vor der Grundelinvasion auch immer gut gefangen, aber seit die Grundeln da sind, ist es schwer mit der Feederrute dort etwas anderes zu fangen. Und das obwohl die Stelle nur 600 bis 700 m flussab von meiner Lieblingsbuhne entfernt liegt, von der aus ich nur sehr selten von Grundeln belästigt werde. Naja, eine vorzeigbare Güster hat es dann doch noch gegeben. Weil die Fische nicht so wollten wie ich, haben wir irgendwann abgebrochen und sind in der Weser schwimmen gegangen. Ferdinand fand es klasse und ist mittlerweile im Tiefschlaf, so hat er sich verausgabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Die Karausche ist ja echt der Knaller, aber die Plötzen sehen auch richtig gut aus. Hattest wieder einen schönen Nachmittag am Teich, nehme ich an.




Auf jeden Fall!

Petri Dank an alle!


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Von den ganzen Würstchen kann ich drei Tage leben.


Das sind doch die kleinen Nürnberger Würstchen, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe. Davon passen 2 in den Mund

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab erstmal eure Berichte gelesen.

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter und @feederbrassen !!

@feederbrassen
Brassen, Nasen, Güster......
Wo bleiben die Meldungen in der IG?


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab erstmal eure Berichte gelesen.
> 
> Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter und @feederbrassen !!
> 
> @feederbrassen
> Brassen, Nasen, Güster......
> Wo bleiben die Meldungen in der IG?


Die kommen schon noch.
War ja bisher nichts besonderes dabei.
Der Aland war nur ein Vorgeschmack auf das was kommt.
Wenn ich die Zeit habe  kommen die Brassen ,Giebel,Schleien und Karpfen im See dran.
Plötze lass ich mich noch überraschen .
Gerade Brassen und Karpfen da bin ich größenmäßig verwöhnt.
Deshalb auch noch nichts von mir in der IG.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gerade Brassen und Karpfen da bin ich größenmäßig verwöhnt.



Ochhso....na dann leg los.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ochhso....na dann leg los.


Zeit ist das Zauberwort.
Die Brassen gehen da nur Nachts.
Dann sind sie aber Groß


----------



## Minimax

@feederbrassen Petri auch von mir und vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen Bericht vom Rhein: 5uhr am Wasser-Reschpeggt! und natürlich ein ganz Herzliches Petri @Professor Tinca - Dein Korb wirkt ein bisschen wie ein Krönchen mit kleinen Brillianten und einem dicken Klunker als Solitär. Irr ich mich, oder ist die Plötzengröße ziemlich konsistent?
Ouh, sorry, der Ükel rast, petris auch an @Wuemmehunter -schätze, Schwimmen gehen war ne gute Idee und @phirania für die (echten) Plötzen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Plötzen waren alle so schätzungsweise zw. 18 und 22cm.
Nur zwei waren etwas größer aber die haben auch "weit draußen" auf Grund gebissen.

Alle anderen Fische hab ich dicht dran mit der Bolo gestippt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Jetzt habe ich mich in der IG erst mal Größentechnisch auf den neusten Stand gebracht .


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @feederbrassen
> Brassen, Nasen, Güster......
> Wo bleiben die Meldungen in der IG?


Echt ey!


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das sind doch die kleinen Nürnberger Würstchen, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe. Davon passen 2 in den Mund
> 
> Gruß Jason



Genau  wir sind ja auch auf Diät...


----------



## Jason

Gut, habe erstmal eure Berichte gelesen und muss feststellen, dass sich hier wieder einiges getan hat.
@Professor Tinca Ein herzliches Petri zu deiner Megastrecke, vor allem zu der fetten Karausche. Respekt

@feederbrassen Auch dir ein Petri Heil. Der Rhein ist schon ein Mords Gewässer. Ich war gestern auch an dem Fluss bei Rüdesheim. Aber ohne Angel. Der Pegel ist wirklich ganz schön hoch. Wenn man sich da nicht auskennt, ist es bestimmt nicht leicht zu angeln.

@Wuemmehunter Du hattest ja leider nicht so einen tollen Tag gehabt. Zumindest hatte Ferdinand seinen Spaß und du hast auch nicht geschneidert, was ja durchaus vorkommt.

@ulli1958m  Rostock ist eine Reise wert. Danke für den tollen Bericht.

Ich war gegen Abend auch nochmal draußen. Am Wasser angekommen fing es an zu donnern und zu blitzen. Na toll, dachte ich. Dann kam der Regen dazu, und das nicht zu knapp. Also abgebrochen und wieder Heim. 
Nach einer Stunde war alles vorbei und habe einen 2. Anlauf gewagt. Das Wettergott war gnädig und es blieb trocken.
Nach so einem Gewitterschauer beißen normalerweise die Fische gut, aber heute war das nicht der Fall.
Einen Rotpunktdöbel konnte ich aber landen denn ich mir schwer erkämpft habe. War aber in diesem Jahr mein Größter mit 35cm und 500g. Eine 2. Äsche wäre der Höhepunkt gewesen, aber das konnte ich mir schon denken, dass das nichts wird.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Genau  wir sind ja auch auf Diät...


Mein Lieber, mit Diät hat das aber nichts zu tun. Ich hoffe es hat euch geschmeckt.


----------



## phirania

Petri  an Alle Fänger von Heute.
 Ist ja schon wieder so viel geschrieben so das man kaum noch nachkommt mit dem lesen...


----------



## Tobias85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Zu den Brassen gab es immer wieder mal Güster bis 30 cm und ein paar Nasen die ebenfalls bis an die 30 cm kamen.
> 
> Ein schöner Fisch ,wie ich finde .



Man möge mich korrigieren, sollte ich falsch liegen, aber soweit ich weiß, haben Zährten (Rußnasen) ein vorstülpbares Maul, Nasen hingegen nicht. Demnach wäre das doch also eindeutig eine Zährte statt einer Nase...bitte um Aufklärung, damit ich das für die Zukunft auch sicher weiß


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemme und Jason: Euch auch Petri Heil


----------



## Welpi

Hallo,
nach meinem kurzen Fremdflirt mit der Müritz war ich heute Früh spontan an meinem Heimatgewässer. Eigentlich wollte ich schon um halb sechs am Wasser sein, aber der Geist war Müde und das Fleisch war schwach…so wurde es dann halb sieben und die Sonne war schon aufgegangen…






Eine entspannte Kurzsession sollte es werden, eine Rute wurde als „fire and forget“ mit meiner Selbsthak-Standardmontage (Haarmontage mit Inlineblei) mit Kokosboilie und später Red-Krill-Pellet etwas abseits des Futterplatzes abgelegt. Diese Rute wurde von den Karpfen übrigens konsequent gemieden, zwei handlange Brassen schafften es aber, sich beim Nuckeln am Boilie zu haken.

Für den Futterplatz wollte ich heute endlich mal Reis probieren, der schwebte mir schon länger vor. Mein Bruder hat letztes Jahr bei einer Tombola bei seinem Lieblingschinesen eine 25kg-Sack Klebereis gewonnen und mir die Hälfte geschenkt. Zwei Tassen Reis wurden mit 4 Tassen Wasser, zwei Packungen Vanillezucker (fürs Aroma) und einem Esslöffel Currypulver (Aroma, Farbtupfer) am Vorabend wie gehabt gekocht und im Kühlschrank eingelagert. Das Grundfutter (ca. 1kg) war eine wüste Mischung „alles was weg muss“: Top Secret Schleie Spezial und Schokobrassen eines mir unbekannten Herstellers, gestreckt mit gemahlenen Spekulatius (Missbrauch des TM31 der Misses), Paniermehl und einem Schuss Anis (ich liebe Anis), verfeinert mit einer Hand voll 4mm Spirulina-Pellets und White Halibut-Pellets. Auch das Grundfutter wanderte vorgefeuchtet über Nacht in den Kühlschrank.

Vor dem Aufbau der Ruten habe ich erstmal mit dem Reis einen schönen Teppich gelegt, auf dem ich dann mit „the Method“ (60g-Futterblei, Köder ein 10mm Dumbell) gefischt habe. Der Reis hat phänomenal gewirkt, nach einiger Zeit war deutlich sichtbare Fischaktivität am Platz, Brassen bis 30cm (an unserem See sind das schon Klopper) wurden im Minutentakt gefangen. Der Versuch, das Futterblei mit Reis zu „bestücken“ hat technisch übrigens auch ganz gut geklappt (die konsistenz des Klebreises ist geeignet), der Feeder wurde von den Fischies mit Reis interessanterweise aber gemieden…kaum war wieder Grundfutter drauf gings munter weiter. Eine Mischung von Reis/Grundfutter 50/50 funktionierte auch.

Als das Grundfutter aufgebraucht war kam die Methodrute weg und die Posenrute zum Einsatz. An einer leichte Liftmontage (Drennan Insert Crystal Waggler 2BB beschwert mit einem SSG 3 cm vor dem Hakenköder) kamen je zwei Erbsen an einem Wide Gape Grösse 10. Fischen tu ich so quasi direkt vor den Füssen, ca. einen Meter vom Ufer weg (da hat es ca. 50cm Wassertiefe).

Nach einer handvoll Brassen begann jemand, mir die Erbsen vom Haken zu stibitzen und die Anhiebe gingen ins Leere. Ich vermutete ein freches Rotauge und wechselte auf einen Haken der Grösse 14 und eine Erbse um mir den Frechdachs anzusehen…

Die Pose war noch keine Minute im Wasser, da begann wieder das Zuppeln…Anhieb…sitzt, Fisch dran. Zum (ziemlich sicher gegenseitigen) Erstaunen war das kein Rotauge, die Rute ging sofort bis ins Handteil krumm (ich missbrauche gerne eine alte Silstar-Rute mit 2,40m und Aktion C7 für das Posenangeln unter den Bäumen…keine Ahnung, für was die ursprünglich konzipiert war) und der Fisch in die Bremse. Nach kurzweiligen 10 Minuten (Stichworte „Seerosen“ „Schilf“ „Totholz“) kam dann schliesslich ein Karpfen-Teenie ans Licht des Tages, der mir an dem Gerät einen Mords-Drill bereitet hat…






Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das näherkommende Grummeln nicht mehr wegzuleugnen und der kleine Feigling in mir gewann die Überhand. Das später einsetzende Gewitter war allerdings wirklich heftig und ich war froh, dass ich noch in Ruhe weil rechtzeitig zusammenpacken konnte.


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, mit Diät hat das aber nichts zu tun. Ich hoffe es hat euch geschmeckt.



Ich hatte nur einen Burger...
Die Würstchen waren für die Anderen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ein toller Bericht, Welpi...spannend, dass es mit dem Reis so gut geklappt hat. Petri zum Karpfen und auch zum Rest!


----------



## Minimax

Also, in diesen Tagen, wo der eine oder andere des Flying Ükel Circus  die ganze Zeit auf Patroullie ist, und zuhause praktisch nur fürn Küsschen und ne Stulle eine kurze Zwischenlandung macht, also, da darf man eigentlich erst nach Mitternacht gratulieren, hier flattern ja bis spät in die Nacht tolle Berichte und Fangmeldungen rein!

also nochmals Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht an @Welpi ("Risibisi-Welpi") und @jason 1 , teufelteufel, Du hast an Deiner Diemel ein echtes Salmonidenproblem - ich hoffe nur, das die gierigen Döbelschädlinge nicht überhand nehmen!


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri an den Karauschen-Bändiger aus dem Nordosten - @Professor Tinca : Glückwunsch zur goldenen Teichschönheit und den munteren Plötz'!

Petri auch an den experimentierfreudigen @Welpi ! Satzkarpfen können am ganz leichten Gerät schon ne heiße Nummer abziehen... Danke für den tollen Bericht!

@jason 1 - Petri heil zu dem größten Rotpunktdöbel der Saison!

@Wuemmehunter : Petri auch in Richtung Weser. Interessant, daß es für die Grundeln so etwas wie magische Grenzen zu geben scheint. 
Aber Du hast ja schon früher berichtet, daß sie außergewöhnlich miserable Schwimmer sind und sich jeden Meter hart erkämpfen müssen.

...und @ulli1958m  - super, schöner Bericht von Deinem offenbar gelungenen Urlaubstag. Liest sich so, als ob alle auf ihre Kosten gekommen wären.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca 
Petri zur Karausche.

@ll Fänger
Auch an alle anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri zu euren Fängen.

Ich war das letztemal am Sonntag am Wasser mit neuen Kugeln die mir ein befreundeter Angler zum Probieren geschickt hat. Eine Brachse mit 52 kam dabei rum und ein Run gleich am Anfang. 
Beim zusammen packen ist mir dann noch aufgefallen das meine Quick 2000 Teile verloren hat......Der Seitendeckel mit der Schraube vom Schnurfangbügel ist weg, wenigstens hab ich noch die Feder für den Bügel. Naja jetzt muss ich mir eine andere erstmal suchen bzw ich könnte mir auch ne BB2220 I herrichten.
Ab heute wird auf jedenfall erstmal ein neuer Futterplatz angelegt und einige Tage mit Hartmais gefüttert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Welpi
Toller Bericht. Petri Heil zum erstaunten Satzkarpfen. 

@dawurzelsepp 

Danke!


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Man möge mich korrigieren, sollte ich falsch liegen, aber soweit ich weiß, haben Zährten (Rußnasen) ein vorstülpbares Maul, Nasen hingegen nicht. Demnach wäre das doch also eindeutig eine Zährte statt einer Nase...bitte um Aufklärung, damit ich das für die Zukunft auch sicher weiß


Hallo
Nasen haben rote Flossen.
Ich glaub auch das es eine Zährte ist.
Vergleich den Fisch mal hiermit.
https://www.fischlexikon.eu/mobile/fische-suchen.php?fisch_id=0000000033&search_key=


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Also ohne jetzt irgend jemanden auf die Füße zu treten aber der Unterschied zwischen Nase und Rußnase (Zährte) ist sehr einfach zu bestimmen.
Ein Blick auf das Maul und schon ist die Nase eindeutig bestimmt, das ist wie mit einem Messer gerade geschnittten und Scharfkantig.
Eine Rußnase hat wie schon geschrieben ein vorstülpbares Maul und auch eine schöne dicke dunkelgraue bzw schwarze Nase.

Das scharfkantige Maul hat in unseren Flüßen in Deutschland nur die Nase und kann so immer zu 100% eindeutig bestimmt werden.


----------



## Welpi

Moin Moin....meine neue Pin harrt ja schon (seit gefühlt einigen Jahren) sehnsüchtig ihrer Entjungferung. Vorgestern war ich mit einem Kumpel in Augsburg shoppen, der nächste Anlaufpunkt für mich an dem ich Drennan-Kleinteile bekomme...

by the way, der dortige Tackledealer, selbst bekennender Fan von Big D erzählte mir mit sorgenvollem Gesicht, dass er nicht weiss, ob er das Sortiment so in Zukunft noch anbieten kann ...zum einen hat der Handelsvertreter für dieses Gebiet aufgehört und es mangelt wohl schon seit einiger Zeit am Nachfolger, zum anderen weiss nur der Angelgott, was nach dem Brexit sein wird... "Jaja, die Briten...sind schon ein wenig exzentrisch" meinte ich..."naaa, de san einfach nur bläd" meinte er 

Ich habe aber trotzdem noch ein brauchbares Sortiment vorgefunden und mir eine minimalistische Minimalausrüstung für den allerersten Trottingversuch zusammengekauft...






Die Pin wurde auch schon erfolgreich der Aqualite vorgestellt...ich glaube die zwei verstehen sich ganz gut und machen einen harmonischen Eindruck. Als Köder hab ich mich mal dreist an Minimaxens Currytulip bedient.. ... bin gespannt, was die hiesigen Aitel dazu sagen, ich bin mir sicher, dass die sowas noch nie gesehen haben

Lacht mich aus, aber ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind darauf...ungefähr so wie vor der ersten Fahrstunde oder vor nem ersten Date ...hoffentlich hält das Wetter, dann werd ich heute Nachmittag mal losmarschieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Centrepinangeln macht süchtig. Ich wünsch dir ganz viel spass und fette fische  einen feisten Pindöbel vergisst man nicht


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Welpi: Kann  ich gut nachvollziehen, dass Du Dich mächtig freust. Und Deine Grundausstattung sieht ja schon Mal sehr gut aus. Freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht. Auf jeden Fall schon Mal viel Petri Heil für Dich.
Ach so, nochmal danke für den Bericht von Deinem Reis-Experiment. Werde ich auch Mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Minimax

@Welpi
schönes Sortiment und toller Plan, ich bin ganz neidisch. Und als waschechter Ükel kann ich natürlich nicht widerstehen, ungefragt anderen Leuten, deren Gewässer und Bedingungen ich noch niemals gesehen habe, ihre Angelei zu erklären- bitte verzeih mir:
Es gibt natürlich kein Gesetz der Welt das dir verbietet auch Material anderer Firmen zu verwenden. Ich empfehle die Avons oder Loafer zu verwenden, die Bobber lassen sich nicht vernünftig verzögern und machen Schwierigkeiten beim Anschlag über Distanz. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch nochmal Briefchen mit nicht zu schweren Plättchenhaken der Größen 10 und 12 einpacken.
Falls Du noch Zeit hast, könntest Du die Currysierten Tulipwürfel frosten und am Wasser einen kleinen Kühlakku mit in den Beutel geben. Dann sind sie für die erste Zeit spürbar haltbarer am Haken. Wenn Du die Fische erst noch ans Tulip gewöhnen must, schneid die Würfel nicht zu gross (Kleine Dose 4/4/8, Grosse 4/8/8 und dabei etwas variieren) und fütter auch etwas Maden dazu: Die animieren die Fische ganz sicher zum essen, und sie schnappen dann im Madenrausch auch nach den seltsamen, aber gut riechenden Würfeln die vorbeitreiben, und kommen hoffentlich so auf den Geschmack. Keine Angst, das die Maden Kleinis in den Swim ziehen, die können Deinen Würfeln wenig anhaben, und ihr Gewusel macht die Johnnies eher neugierig (so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung). Und Verlass Dich nicht allein aufs Tulip.
Aber wie gesagt, all dies sind Ratschläge vom grünen Tisch und aus weiter Ferne- Deine Bedingungen kennst Du selbst am Besten.
Viel Erfolg und vor allem eine spassige Angelei wünsch ich Dir,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch schon mal viel Spaß mit der Pin 

Was die Briten angeht: Importe sind ja nach dem Brexit nicht verboten, es fallen halt nur Zollkosten an, die Peise würden also ein Stück hochgehen, sonst dürfte da nichts passieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Und wenn das Pfund abrauscht wird es vermutlich eher billiger


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich tippe ja auf Sonderreglungen....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich tippe ja auf Sonderreglungen....


Sicher aber wann? Wenn ich mir das Chaos mit dem Brexit angucke.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Welpi ich Fische den bobber gerne, einfach weil er so schön ist. Klappt auch!


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> *AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> Hi!
> Peter D. weiß auch nicht alles.. .
> Meine Regel ist so: Starke Strömung, tiefes Wasser und ruhige Oberfläche - Avon.
> Starke Strömung, Flaches Wasser und verwirbelte Oberfläche - Loafer.
> Starke Strömung, tiefes Wasser und verwirbelte Oberfläche - Bobber.
> Der Bobber lässt sich bei starker Verwirbelung etwas besser führen als eine Avon, scheint mir dafür aber auch einen Hauch träger zu reagieren.
> 
> Andal, hoffentlich kannst Du die Rot-Schwarze Schönheit mit ner Grünen zusammen ablichten - viel Spaß!
> 
> Petri#h


Ansonsten hat @rhinefisher auch eine Meinung zum Bobber


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein Petri an die Runde.
Steuere ich mal meinen Bericht bei. 

Um 05:45 stand erstmal eine Abwandlung der Frage "sein oder nicht sein" im Raum, nämlich "Angeln fahrn oder nicht Angeln fahrn". Die Gedanken schossen mir durch den Kopf, als ich startbereit am Balkon Fenster stand und die schwarzen Gewitterwolken ringsum betrachtete. Normalerweise macht mir bisschen schlechtes Wetter nichts aus und noch regnete es nicht, aber nach dem heftigen Gewitter letzte Woche (Hagel war Tischtennisball groß, es hatte sich angehört als ob eine Kompanie Zwerge auf dem Dach hockt und wie wild rumhämmert) wird man vorsichtig. Kurz auf die Wetterapp geschielt, Gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit 30 - 50 %. 
Noch 5 min vor mich hingestarrt, dann war die Entscheidung, ein Kompromiss gefallen. Das Wetterglück wurde herausgefordert, aber an einem anderen Angelplatz als gedacht, bei dem ich nicht 500 m bis zum Auto laufen musste, wenn ein Gewitter kam, sondern nur 30m. Allerdings hatte ich mein Zeug eben für einen anderen Platz zusammengestellt im Auto verstaut, aber egal.
Rein ins Auto und los geht's.
Am Platz angekommen wurde flugs aufgebaut, dass Wetter war auch gar nicht mal so schlecht.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Der Futterplatz wurde am Seerosenfeld in ca. 20 m angelegt. In der ersten Stunde tat sich gar nichts, kein Zupfer, absolute Stille. Alle 15 min wechselte ich die Ködervariationen. Dann der erste heftige Ausschlag an der Spitze, Anhieb und sitzt. Am anderen Ende wurde ganz schön Gas gegeben, ein Brasse war es jedenfalls nicht. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich dann einen schönen Giebel (ich denk es ist einer, kann die nicht von Karauschen unterscheiden, man möge mich korrigieren) mit 40 cm landen.




Bei dieser Gelegenheit merkte ich dann auch, dass für den Platz mein Kescher zu kurz war und es entwickelte sich ein Rutsch und Kletterpartie, bis wir sicher an Land waren Gebissen hat er auch eine Maden/Knofi-Dinkel Kombi. Gehackt war er sehr knapp, hatte ich Glück gehabt.
Also wieder ausgeworfen und kurz darauf der nächste Ausschlag. Anhieb und drann, von der Action her wieder ein Giebel. Aber die Freude wärte nur kurz dann war wieder Ruhe am anderen Ende. Anscheinend zu knapp gehakt. 
Daraufhin war wieder Ruhe am Platz. 
Testhalber wurde mal von einem 16er Haken auf einen 12er gewechselt, um noch mehr Köder anzubieten. Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde, nachdem ich den Köder ein bisschen bewegt hatte, der nächste feine Biss. Anhieb, eingeholt, kein nenneswerter Widerstand. Und dann musste ich erstmal herzhaft lachen, hatte sich ein nichtmal handlanges Rotauge den 12er Haken mit 4 Maden drauf einverleibt, grad dass der Haken ins Maul gepasst hat Leichter Anfall von Größenwahn dachte ich mir.
Dann wieder lange Zeit kein Fischkontakt. Während ich abwechselnd Sonne und Regenschauer genoss dachte ich mir, dass mit der Matchrute hier mehr zu holen gewesen wäre, aber was solls. Vormerken fürs nächste mal. 
Dann wechselte ich mal auf einen Köder, denn ich fast vergessen hatte, den guten alten Dendro. Zwei, drei kleingeschnitten, in den Futterkorb damit und ein halber Wurm an den Haken. Siehe da, nach 5 Min. die ersten Zupfer. Vergiss die Maden, Würmer sind angesagt. Zweimal hab ich dann in der Folge Anhiebe versemmelt, obwohl sich die Spitze deutlich gebogen hatte. Beim dritten Mal wartete ich noch ein paar Sekunden länger. Anhieb und wieder ein heißer Tanz am anderen Ende. Aber nach ein paar Sekunden war wieder Ruhe. Anscheinend wieder zu knapp gehakt. Dass ging mir jetzt richtig auf den Senkel. Da sich eh das Ende der Angelsession näherte beschloss ich noch einen Auswurf mit Wurm. Last Chance dachte ich mir. Die ersten Zupfer… ich wartete und wartete und wartete. Erst als die spitze sich richtig durchbog, kam der Anhieb. Sitzt, kurze Gegenwehr, dann langsames Einkurbeln. "Brassen" dachte ich mir und tatsächlich, ein 25 cm Brassen gab mir die Ehre. Allerdings war auch dieser nur knapp gehakt. Kurios dachte ich mir, soviel Zeit wie ich dem gab hab ich erwartet, den Haken weit hinten zu finden. Aber egal, vielleicht lags am drückenden Wetter. Danach packte ich zusammen und beschloss, beim nächsten Mal mit der Matchrute und Waggler den Giebeln hier nachzustellen. Und garantiert keine Maden...von denen hatte ich mir ein bisschen mehr erhofft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schmucke Tümpel, Petri Heil!
Ich glaube auch es ist ein Giebel  für me karausche wäre das ein ganz schöner Klopper.

Kann btw sein das nächstes mal Würmer out sind und gerade eine einzelne Made lässt sich unterm Waggler verführerisch anbieten


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri @Racklinger, ein herrlicher Giebel, den Du da überlistet hast in diesem schönen Gewässer, das nach sehr viel mehr aussieht, als nach einer Verlegenheitslösung mit Parkplatznähe. Und Danke dürfen Bericht.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Von denen werde ich weitestgehend verschont bleiben..
> Dafür darf ich mich über 4-5 Spinnangler in nächster Nähe freuen, mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit an mir vorbeidonnernden Motorbooten, meine Töle wird, wie immer, randalieren und, da bin ich mir eigentlich jetzt schon sicher, die Fische werden mich verhöhnen.
> Wie gesagt - ein einziges Schangrila..



Das nenne ich mal ne "self-fulfilling prophecy" - nur dass mich die Fische nichtmal verhöhnt haben, sie haben mich völlig ignoriert...
Kann ich aber auch verstehen, denn so richtig geangelt habe ich wohl nicht, stattdessen viel geschwätzt, geraucht, getrunken und gegessen...
Wir hatten 3 so "mittelerfahrene" Angler dabei, weshalb ich mit ständigem keschern, beraten und korrigieren mehr als ausgelastet war...
Es gab reichlich Hecht, Barsch und Grundel, nur einen Weißfisch habe ich den ganzen Tag nicht gesehen..

Im Gegesatz zu mir, waren hier ja doch etliche Genossen schön erfolgreich und Andere haben zumindest den achtenswerten Versuch unternommen, trotz wiedriger Bedingungen, Fische zu fangen.
Verzeiht mir, wenn ich nicht jeden namentlich erwähne und beglückwünsche, aber seid euch gewiss, ich verschlinge jedes eurer Worte und Bilder.. und wünsche euch nur das Beste..


----------



## Racklinger

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri @Racklinger, ein herrlicher Giebel, den Du da überlistet hast in diesem schönen Gewässer, das nach sehr viel mehr aussieht, als nach einer Verlegenheitslösung mit Parkplatznähe. Und Danke dürfen Bericht.


Als Verlegenheitslösung würde ich den Platz auch nicht betiteln. Das Angeln mit der Pose wäre da aber sehr viel schöner gewesen. Da ich aber auf Feedern eingestellt war und eben schon alles im Auto hatte, habe ich eben das beste draus gemacht


----------



## phirania

Gerade angefüttert..
Und Habentaucher Hänschen ist vor Ort


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schmucke Tümpel, Petri Heil!
> Ich glaube auch es ist ein Giebel  für me karausche wäre das ein ganz schöner Klopper.
> 
> Kann btw sein das nächstes mal Würmer out sind und gerade eine einzelne Made lässt sich unterm Waggler verführerisch anbieten



Sagen wir´s mal so, bin nicht so der Fan von Maden. Ist bei mir eine Frage des Aufwandes. Geringe Haltbarkeit im Vergleich zu anderen Ködern, will ich sie im Grundfutter mit Anfüttern muss man sie erst abtöten, sonst sind sie ratz fatz im Schlamm weg. Würde ich öfter als alle 3 - 5 Wochen zum Angeln gehen, würde sich vielleicht der Aufwand lohnen welche im Kühlschrank zu lagern (aber selbst da müsste ich schon mit Engelszungen auf meine Frau einreden, ein zwei Tage ist mal ok aber länger )
Und jedes Mal vor ner Angelsession extra zum Angelladen, nenene


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sagen wir´s mal so, bin nicht so der Fan von Maden. Ist bei mir eine Frage des Aufwandes. Geringe Haltbarkeit im Vergleich zu anderen Ködern, will ich sie im Grundfutter mit Anfüttern muss man sie erst abtöten, sonst sind sie ratz fatz im Schlamm weg. Würde ich öfter als alle 3 - 5 Wochen zum Angeln gehen, würde sich vielleicht der Aufwand lohnen welche im Kühlschrank zu lagern (aber selbst da müsste ich schon mit Engelszungen auf meine Frau einreden, ein zwei Tage ist mal ok aber länger )
> Und jedes Mal vor ner Angelsession extra zum Angelladen, nenene


Deswegen habe ich einen angelkühlschrank   davon ab hat mich die made am letzten WE schwer beeindruckt. Sie ist ein standardköder weil sie eben alles fängt, oftmals ist es eine Frage der Präsentation


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat @rhinefisher auch eine Meinung zum Bobber



Trotzdem hat Sir MiniMax das ja schon gut erkannt; manchmal hat man das Gefühl, die kleinen Mistdinger KLEBEN geradezu im Wasser...
Einer der Gründe, warum ich recht gerne harte Ruten fische - da macht auch der Bobber was der Angler will..


----------



## feederbrassen

Danke für den Hinweis zur Unterscheidung Zährte/Nase.
Man sollte also besser nicht alles glauben was man gesagt bekommt. 


@all. Danke für die schönen Berichte und Bilder 
Ein herzliches Petri heil natürlich auch an die Fänger.
Besonders der Mega Giebel von @Racklinger


Für mich geht es Samstag spät Nachmittag mal an den See.
Geplant ist bis in die Nacht zu fischen.
Zielfisch Brassen der Kategorie
 GROß 
Drückt mal die Daumen das mir die Karpfen keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen denn die sind jetzt mit einer Feederrute nicht mehr zu halten.
Köder sollen Maden, Würmer, süßer Mais und Pellets sein.
Natürlich das obligatorische Anfüttern mit meinem bewährten Eigenmix.


----------



## Welpi

Zurück vom Antrotten…. kurz gesagt: Es war richtig cool!

Zuerst langweile ich euch aber kurz mit einer schnellen Beschreibung des Gewässers:






Ich darf an meiner Strecke nur im Staubereich mit Pose angeln, daher liegt die Angelstelle direkt am Übergang der Fließstrecke zum Staubereich am Ende einer Landzunge. Auf dem Bild ist der Standort mit einem roten X markiert. Von rechts kommt der Fluss (Tiefe ca. 3-5 Meter, Breite am Spitz ca. 100 Meter) und geht nach links in den Stausee über. Von der Spitze der Landzunge nach links weg erstreckt sich eine grosse Kiesbank mit langsam strömenden Wasser und einer Tiefe von ca. 20-100 cm.

Blick von der Landzunge zur anderen Seite der Fließstrecke:






Blick entlang der Fließstrecke in den Stausee






Blick zur linken Seite des Sees über die Kiesbank






Geangelt habe ich „nach oben“ an der Kante zum Fliesswasser entlang (soweit ich mit der Pin halt rausgekommen bin).

Der Lech führt momentan noch viel Schmelzwasser (typische grün-graue Farbe aufgrund des Gletscherschliffs) und hat ca. 15°C. Wassermenge an der Stelle ca. 200 Kubikmeter/Sekunde, das ist hier eine Fließgeschwindigkeit von Schätzungsweise 30 cm/sek. Am Wehr sieht das im Moment noch so aus:







Gefischt habe ich heute nur mit der Avon, angefangen mit der grossen (7 AA), auf eine Tiefe von ca. 1,5m eingestellt. Ich hab schnell festgestellt, dass die beangelbare Spur deutlich flacher ist, darum hab ich später auf die kleine Avon mit 4 AA gewechselt und eine Tiefe von ca. 50 cm verwendet.

Vor der Montage der Rute habe ich zwei Hand voll Tulip-Würfelchen eingeworfen und das Absinken und die Drift beobachtet. Das Trotten selbst ging dann erstaunlich leicht von der Hand… ich habe tief eingestellt („frei Schnauze“) begonnen und dann peu a peu so lange flacher gestellt, bis die Pose nur noch ab und an „geruckelt“ hat bzw. Hängen geblieben ist.
Auch das Menden des Schnurbauchs, der der Pose langsam „vorauseilt“ ging mit ein bisschen Übung dann recht gut. Pin mit dem Finger sanft abbremsen und evtl. die Rute kurz angehoben. Am Anfangwar es noch windstill und man hat die Mono auf der Wasseroberfläche gut sehen können, später wurde es windig und durch das Gekabbel hab ich die Schnur und damit den „Bauch“ nicht mehr gesehen.

Frage an die erfahrenen Trotter: Wenn ich die Pin mit dem Finger gerade so stark abbremse, dass sich der Schnurbauch nicht bildet, hat das negative Auswirkungen auf die Köderpräsentation, d.h. läuft der Köder unten dann schon unnatürlich langsam?

Die Kombo Power Float und Pin hat sich schön gefischt, nicht zu kopflastig und nicht zu schwer…war richtig gut. Die Sichtigkeit der Avons könnte auf Distanz besser sein, da hat Minimax definitiv recht…ich muss mal schauen, was es da so alles gibt.
Auch das Werfen ging gut, Anfangs nur die Rutenlänge, dann mit einem Schnurklang zwischen erstem und zweiten Ring, zum Schluss mit zwei. Ich kam damit auf ca.  zwei Rutenlängen raus und hatte kein einziges mal Schnursalat.






Currytulip ist im Handling schon ne fettige Sauerei…ich hab gottseidank ein Handtuch mitgenommen….aber es ist definitiv lecker, ich konnte mir ein paar Griffe in die Tüte nicht verkneiffen.

Nach ca. eineinhalb Stunden hat der Himmel dann definitiv zum Aufbruch gedrängt, die Wolken waren seeehr dunkel. Es war ein wirklich kurzweiliges erstes Mal, ich war total happy… und auch die Misses hat sich Zuhause zu mir hingesetzt und mir bei einer Tasse Kaffee zugehört. Sie sagte sie beneidet mich (uns Angler) um diese kindliche Freude bei etwas, das man eigentlich schon jahrelang macht…ich hab dann versucht ihr zu erklären, dass Angeln nicht gleich angeln ist und sie hat wissend gelächelt.

Meine ersten Erkenntnisse:

-  Trotting ist schön („eine Drift geht noch…!“)
-  Der Schnurbügel ist Gold wert
-  Die Ratsche ist Gold wert

Jetzt fehlt irgendwann nur noch der erste Biss.... und ich befürchte jetzt schon, dass ich dann beim Anhieb garantiert vergesse, den Finger an die Pin zu legen


----------



## Jason

@Welpi Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder vom Lech was du hier abgeliefert hast.
Und wieder ein weiterer Angler, der sich dem Pin angeln verschwört hat. Man kann deine Begeisterung regelrecht spüren. Mal sehen, wann ich mit eine zulege. Damit warte ich aber noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

@Welpi,tolle Bilder von deinem Gewässer und den klasse Bericht. Danke fürs teilen


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Welpi Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder vom Lech was du hier abgeliefert hast.
> Und wieder ein weiterer Angler, der sich dem Pin angeln verschwört hat. Man kann deine Begeisterung regelrecht spüren. Mal sehen, wann ich mit eine zulege. Damit warte ich aber noch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn wir mal an der Fulle sind bestellst du dir auch eine- wenn man sieht was taugliche chinapins kosten ist es auch keine riesen Investition mehr

@Welpi schade dass sich  niemand fürs Tulip interessiert hat. Wie Mini schon schrieb: ruhig mal Maden ne Viertelstunde mit kleinen tulipstückchen anfüttern. Dann kannst du mit Made prüfen ob wer zu Hause ist und dann mit Tulip gucken ob sich evtl. Grossdöbel bemüßigt sehen zuzugteifen


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Gib mir bitte mal eine Adresse oder einen Link wo ich schon mal ein bißchen
mich nach einer umgucken kann. Dann mach ich mich schon mal schlau. Aber wenn ich mir eine zugelegt habe, ziehen wir beide los. Du wirst mein Lehrer.

Gruß Jason 
So, ich muß mit meiner Frau auf unsere Kirmes. Bis dahin.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Gib mir bitte mal eine Adresse oder einen Link wo ich schon mal ein bißchen
> mich nach einer umgucken kann. Dann mach ich mich schon mal schlau. Aber wenn ich mir eine zugelegt habe, ziehen wir beide los. Du wirst mein Lehrer.
> 
> Gruß Jason
> So, ich muß mit meiner Frau auf unsere Kirmes. Bis dahin.


Noch habe ich @Minimax ens Cyprinus Emperor, du brauchst nur eine Posenrute ab 3,60m. Wenn ich mal wieder halbwegs tagsüber ans Wasser kann nehme ich dich mit und dann lernen wir es beide, ich bin weit davon entfernt routiniert oder perfekt zu sein aber wo ich helfen kann helfe ich gerne

*ed*
Eure Kirmes soll gefährlich sein, guten Durscht!


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch schon mal viel Spaß mit der Pin
> 
> Was die Briten angeht: Importe sind ja nach dem Brexit nicht verboten, es fallen halt nur Zollkosten an, die Peise würden also ein Stück hochgehen, sonst dürfte da nichts passieren.



Dazu kommt normalerweise noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil und ein lautes DANKE an @Welpi und @Racklinger ! Tolle Berichte!
Welpi, ich bin mir sicher, daß Du beim nächsten Mal den Pin-Drill erleben wirst.


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> .. und als waschechter Ükel kann ich natürlich nicht widerstehen, ungefragt anderen Leuten, deren Gewässer und Bedingungen ich noch niemals gesehen habe, ihre Angelei zu erklären- bitte verzeih mir



Ich werde mich NIE darüber beschweren, von euch Tipps zu bekommen...vor allem ungefragt 



Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich kein Gesetz der Welt das dir verbietet auch Material anderer Firmen zu verwenden.



Jepp, ich bin auch garnicht per se Fanboy von Drennan. Aber ich bin auch noch nie wirklich von Produkten des guten Sir Peter enttäuscht worden... durchdacht und praktikabel... Wenn ich mir also "ins blaue" Tackel kaufe, das ich noch nicht kenne ist diese Firma (und definitiv auch andere) eine gute Wahl. Was Trotting-Posen im speziellen betrifft hatte ich hier schlicht keine Wahl...der Angelshop in A hat mit den Loafern, Avons und Bobbern von Drennan als einziger Posen, die explizit dafür gedacht sind...sowas bekommt man bei uns einfach nicht im Laden.



Minimax schrieb:


> Falls Du noch Zeit hast, könntest Du die Currysierten Tulipwürfel frosten und am Wasser einen kleinen Kühlakku mit in den Beutel geben. Dann sind sie für die erste Zeit spürbar haltbarer am Haken. Wenn Du die Fische erst noch ans Tulip gewöhnen must, schneid die Würfel nicht zu gross (Kleine Dose 4/4/8, Grosse 4/8/8 und dabei etwas variieren)



Das mit dem Frosten ist ne gute Idee . Was meinst Du mit 4/4/8 bzw 4/8/8? Die Anzahl der Schnitte in den Tulipblock? Grosse und kleine Dosen? Ich hab bis jetzt nur die 340g Dosen gesehen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Kantenlänge der Würfel (geometrisch richtig wäre quader)


----------



## Welpi

Aaah..okay, Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Aaah..okay, Danke!


In Zoll


----------



## Minimax

Schnitte in den Tulipblock


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Schnitte in den Tulipblock


Und du wunderst dich dass keiner über fünfzig kommt ;-P


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Giebel @Racklinger !! 
Petri Heil.

Und @Welpi 
Ein wunderschönes Gewässer der Leech.


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In Zoll



256 Kubikinch Fleisch...ich nehm dann das 1/2 hundredweight-Döschen


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
und ein herzliches Dankeschön für die tollen Berichte an @Racklinger und @Welpi -zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Gewässer, ganz andere methodische Ansätze: Und wir kriegen das hier sozusagen im Doppelpack täglich frisch auf den Lesetisch Die Gewässerbeschreibung vom Lech ist vorbildlich, und bald klappts auch mit den Johnnies. Und natürlich Petri an den Racklingerschen! Ich versuch jetzt mal dieses goldene Berichtszeitalter zu durchbrechen:
Komm grad von der Spree, die sich gelangweilt und langweilig gab. Kein Lebenszeichen vom Zielfisch, vorher paar Kleinis auf Pose, überraschend hoher Anteil an Rotfedern, ansonsten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.
unzufrieden:
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Rotfeder und „unzufrieden” paßt nicht so recht zusammen. 
Sind doch schöne Fische, auch im Kleinstformat.
Petri!


----------



## Minimax

Um Gottes Willen so wars nicht gemeint, es sind wunderbare Tiere- die Kleinis können ja nichts dafür, es war halt heut nur so labbrig schlabbrig, mit einem sehr hohen Geräuschpegel und eben keinerlei Aktivität hinsichtlich der Grundmontagen- ich hab wohl nicht ganz "reingefunden" wie man so sagt.


----------



## geomas

Ja, jetzt versteh ich, kenn solche Tage auch...


----------



## Minimax

Ja wobei, wenn ich drüber nachdenk, ists natürlich nicht uninteressant: Warum treten die plötzlich verstärkt auf -in all den Jahren immer mal eine oder zwei an der Stelle, neben Plötzen, Ukeln und Johnny viereinhalbs. Hat sich was verändert? Hab ich heut anders geangelt? Der Sache könnt man natürlich nachgehen. Ich meine, ich sitz ohnehin fest in der Stadt. Vielleicht ists auch das.


----------



## geomas

# on the drop
Wenn richtig viele Rotfedern am Platz sind kann man auch kurz nach dem Auswerfen auf Verdacht einen leichten Anschlag setzen. Auswerfen, bis drei oder 5 zählen, leichter Anschlag. Klappt öfter als man sich das zu Hause vorstellen kann. Besonders gut geht das natürlich mit langsam sinkenden, auffälligen Ködern wie Mais oder Breadpunch.


----------



## Orothred

Zwar kein Friedfisch, aber es ist immer wieder schön, wenn ein Plan funktioniert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum Störartigen!


----------



## geomas

Auch von mir ein Petri: bist Du zur Landung ins Wasser?


----------



## geomas

Die Polaris-Posen zum „Float-Ledgering” sind da: erstaunlich lange Pfauenfederkielposen mit der typisch-seltsamen Schnurführung unten.
Bin sehr gespannt auf den Ersteinsatz der Dinger. 7g werden als Gewicht (Mini-Futterkorb oder Bomb) empfohlen.
Für die ultra-sensible Angelei ist das nix, aber hoffentlich sehr praktisch für (relativ) tiefe Gewässer.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es tut sich gerade ein Zeitfenster auf..
Blick aus dem Fenster, Wind aus Nord-Ost ..?!?
Welche Abgasfahne hätten wir denn gerne?
Stahlwerk? Chem-Park? Müllverbrennung?
Dazu 350cm Pegel - das ist nix halbes und nix ganzes... und reduziert, in Verbindung mit der Windrichtung, die Anzahl der beangelbaren Stellen auf ZWEI
Und davon ist eine schlechter als die andere... 
Egal - los gehts..


----------



## geomas

^ that's the spirit! 
Petri, manchmal geschehen an „kann-ja-nix-kommen-Tagen” wahre Wunder...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde, ich hab gerade eine Sendung mit wunderschönem Inhalt erhalten.

Handwerkskunst vom Feinsten war darin aber seht selbst:







Dreimal dürft ihr raten welcher Virtuose an Faden und Lack das war.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jasons (und auch minis) Posen sind viel zu schade zum Angeln muss ich gestehen, freut mich Pröffpröff, tolle teile! Unser Jason ist ein Guter (wie alle nordhessischen Ükel)


----------



## Welpi

Die sind wirklich toll!


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> ^ that's the spirit!
> Petri, manchmal geschehen an „kann-ja-nix-kommen-Tagen” wahre Wunder...



Aller Spirit hat nix geholfen - wir sind schon wieder zurück ohne dass irgendetwas das Wasser gesehen hätte...
10 Min. im 5er Wind gestanden, dann wieder abgehauen..
Vielleicht am Abend nochmal raus.


----------



## phirania

Werde heuer auch noch einen zarghaften Versuch starten....


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Werde heuer auch noch einen zarghaften Versuch starten....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326387


Ihr grillt komisches Zeug


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> …Spree, die sich gelangweilt und langweilig gab...unzufrieden...



So, grad kleines Rückspiel, was soll ich sagen, die Spree ist keine Spielverderberin, aber man muss sich halt an ihre Regeln halten, wie bei jedem anderen Gewässer auch. Hab mir eigentlich vorgenommen zu feedern, aber das war_ irgendwie gefühlt keineahnung semikrass weisnicht, keineahnungirgendwieweisnicht*häh*?_ (Ich kenne junge Menschen, die wirklich so sprechen, obwohl sie ansonsten völlig gesund und unauffällig wirken) Also wieder die zarte 0-Serienmatch mit Trudex und 12erStroft und Spezialspreepose. Und vor allem: Mal vernünftig gelotet und ordentliches, kontinentales Grundfutter. Diesmal war der Korb wesentlich bunter und vor allem schwerer, zu vielen verschiedenen Kleinis kamen ein paar Plötzen oberhalb der Köderfischklasse und 2 oder 3 Brassen hinzu, die erste sogar richtig schön und bronzen, eine echte Aufgabe mit dem feinststofflichen Zeug.
Mal sehen, vielleicht wird ich des abends nochmal los, ähnlich wie der @rhinefischer- übrigens wars bei mir auch der böige WInd, der mich von der Feeder auf die Match wechseln lies.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Orothred

geomas schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Petri: bist Du zur Landung ins Wasser?



Auch wenns auf dem Bild so aussieht, nein....sieht auf dem Foto nur so aus, die Jeans ist unten ein bisschen dunkler, sieht aber im echten Licht lange nicht so "nass" aus


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ihr grillt komisches Zeug



Grillen ist ja auch erst morgen


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ure Kirmes soll gefährlich sein, guten Durscht


Ja, das ist sie. Heute geht es in die 2. Runde. 
Es werden ca. 1800 Gäste erwartet. Die kommen teilweise auch von weiter her. Bin froh, wenn das Chaos in unserem 370 Seelendorf vorüber ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## ulli1958m

So...bin nach knapp 7 Stunden Autofahrt mit 2x 20min Pause wieder aus Kühlungsborn hier in der Heimat Greven/Münster gelandet. 
Am DEK war ich auch schon kurz gucken .....Badegäste, Badegäste ....da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen wenn ich Abends mal die Feederrute schwingen will


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich schwinge sie gerade an der Weser. Allerdings wieder an einem Platz mit hoher Grundeldichte, deshalb fische ich mit Mais und Teig, damit fängt man auch gut . Bester Fisch bislang war meine neue PB- Güster: Stramme 47 Zentimeter!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> meine neue PB- Güster: Stramme 47 Zentimeter!



Phantastisch! Ganz Dickes Petri und herzliche Glückwünsche zum Leviathan!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke,Minimax. Morgen gibt es ein Bild. War ein richtig alter Recke dem man ansah, dass er schon viel erlebt hat.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> War ein richtig alter Recke dem man ansah, dass er schon viel erlebt hat.



Moby Blicc

Mein beschaulicher Abendansitz entwickelt sich schlecht, bei dramatischem Abendrothimmel sind heftige NW(oder so) Böen aufgekommen, es saust und braust in den Lüften als wär's die wilde Jagd. Die Aalknüppel wiegen sich wie Picker.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hatte auch gerade den ersten Aal. Aber ich sitze relativ windgeschützt.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : strammes Petri zur dicken Güster!

@Minimax : schön, daß sich die Feinarbeit mit der leichten Matche+Trudex ausgezahlt hat - Petri!

@Professor Tinca  und @jason 1 : wunderschöne Posen!


----------



## Minimax

So, das war ne windige Angelegenheit. Trotz der seltsamen Böen haben die schweren Ruten doch den einen oder anderen Zuppler angezeigt, aber mit Aal für die Missus war´s nix. Immerhin ein Barsch (Wahnsinn- bei den Bedingungen über 40m hat der kleine die 2lbs Rute zum Bimmeln gebracht, wichtige Lektion) und kurz vorm Packen noch ein Brassen der sich wohl für Batman oder so hielt. Hat rumgetrickst, konnt ihn dann noch über Schnurfühlen und mehr Glück als Verstand haken. War aber ein dennoch ein schöner Abendansitz, und ich glaub schon, was gelernt zu haben (was auch nicht schwer ist, bei meinem Kenntnisstand). Aber, jungejunge, ich muss raus ins Grüne...


----------



## Tricast

@ All : Hat jemand was von Christoph, genannt Fantastic Fishing, gehört oder gesehen????

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Nö - und auch der Andal zählt zu den Vermissten..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nö - und auch der Andal zählt zu den Vermissten..


Nö
Der ist im Urlaub und hat sich abgemeldet. Öfföff wird sich sicher melden wenn die Suchmaschinenoptinierung und klickzahlendings laufen oder so


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war gestern abend auch los und hab zwei schöne Brachsen von 51 und 53cm, sowie ein paar Nanoplötzen gefangen.

Hier war es auch sehr windig und ist schnell kalt geworden zur Nacht.


----------



## phirania

Dann geniest noch die Kühle....
Es kommt die Hitzewelle über uns...
Bin gleich auch los zum Wasser,mal schauen ob heute was geht.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter, @Minimax, @Professor Tinca
Ein herzliches Petri Heil von mir 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri an Professor Tinca und Minimax!

@Minimax : Du schildertest exakt die Gründe, warum das Angeln so spannend ist: ein Kleinbarsch macht Alarm, Brassen überraschen, mangels Erfolg beim Zielfisch mußt Du wohl zwangsläufig noch mal ans Wasser und kannst Dich auf die nächsten Überraschungen freuen.

Zum Wetter: hier war es gestern sehr sonnig und etwas (kühlend) windig, hab mir gleich nen Sonnenbrand geholt (leider bei der Arbeit und nicht beim Vergnügen).
Ich werd wohl heute Nachmittag oder am Abend ans Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

HIer noch ein Brachsen von gestern abend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie Nanoplötzen aussehen wissen wir ja alle auch so.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca,
petri zu den Brassen und den Nanoplötzen- wir müssen uns mal an irgendeinem verregneten Ükelabend daran machen, die ganzen Größenkategorien zu sortieren, ich habe nämlich den Verdacht, das Deine Nanoplötzen garnicht so nano sind, sondern mindestens Kleinplötzen, wenn nicht sogar Durchschnittliche. Tiefstaplern kommen wir im Ükel nämlich immer ganz schnell auf die Spur

Nochmal ne Frage an die Runde: Ich hab ja wirklich viel geangelt in den letzten Tagen. Heut muss ich die Bude aufräumen, Wäsche, Spülen etc., Bossausweichplan für morgen zu rechtlegen, die Missus kommt irgendwann wieder- ich hab heut _überhaupt_ keine Zeit für nen schnellen Abstecher an die Spree. Ich meine, selbst nur mit Täschchen, Klapphocker und einer Rute.. wär auch nur für ne stunde. na gut, vielleicht zwei.
Jedenfalls hab ich _überhaupt keine Zeit fürs Angeln heut_, mal vernünftig betrachtet. 
Ich mein, es säh natürlich anders aus, wenn meine Internet Buddies drohen mich auszustossen, mich mit hate und flame überziehen, wenn ich nicht wenigstens mal nen Haken nassgemacht hätte. Dann wäre ich sozusagen aufgrund sozialen Drucks gezwungen, bei herrlichem Wetter draussen Fische zu fangen, obwohl ich viel lieber demütigende Haushaltsarbeiten erledigen würde?
Wie, äh, seht ihr das denn _meine lieben guten Ükelkumpels_, habt ihr ähm, da einen Rat für mich?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie, äh, seht ihr das denn _meine lieben guten Ükelkumpels_, habt ihr ähm, da einen Rat für mich?



Scher' dich ans Wasser wenn du hier noch als Angler gelten willst!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> petri zu den Brassen und den Nanoplötzen- wir müssen uns mal an irgendeinem verregneten Ükelabend daran machen, die ganzen Größenkategorien zu sortieren, ich habe nämlich den Verdacht, das Deine Nanoplötzen garnicht so nano sind, sondern mindestens Kleinplötzen, wenn nicht sogar Durchschnittliche. Tiefstaplern kommen wir im Ükel nämlich immer ganz schnell auf die Spur





Alle Nano unter 30.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Scher' dich ans Wasser wenn du hier noch als Angler gelten willst!



Ojemine, ojemine, jetzt bin ich beim Aufräumen auch noch mit der Schere an eine Tüte Futter gekommen, das hält sich so ja auch nicht ewig...
und zu allem Unglück bin ich unglücklich gestolpert und mit dem Zeh an ner Maisbüchse hängengeblieben und hab den Deckel abgezogen..
Und wenn ich sdo massiv bedroht werde, dann muss ich wohl angeln, obwohl ich viel lieber die Badkeramik schrubben würde. ABER IHR SEID SCHULD!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ABER IHR SEID SCHULD!




Immer gern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Erst mal Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren oder heute noch kommen. Hat ja wieder schöne Fische gegeben, wie den Stör von @Orothred  oder die Brassen von @Professor Tinca. 

Ich bin auch wieder zurück von unserer Übernachttour an der Weser. Da an Wochenenden im Sommer die besten Stellen oft das ganze Wochenende besetzt werden und der Angeldruck in Richtung Bremen stark zunimmt habe ich mich diesmal entschlossen in Richtung Dörverden zu fahren, wo die von mir beangelbare Strecke endet. Im Auge hatte ich eine Buhne, die landseitig nur durch einen rund anderthalb Kilometerlangen Fußmarsch erreicht werden kann. Mit großen Gepäck ist das selbst mit einer Karpfenkarre aufgrund des unwegsamen Geländes eine Strapaze. Man kann sich natürlich auch  über Verbote hinwegsetzen und fährt einfach in die Nähe. Ich bin diesmal gefahren! Allerdings nicht mit dem Auto, sondern mit dem Schlauchboot. Der Grund: Ich fahre im Herbst und Winter gerne Dorsche schleppen vor Fehmarn oder in der E-Bay und Ferdinand soll mich künftig (wie seine Vorgänger) dabei begleiten. Ich muss ihn allerdings erst an die Bootsfahrerei gewöhnen, die im noch sehr suspekt ist. Deshalb werden wir in den kommenden Wochen immer wieder mal etwas üben. 
Die abgelegene Buhne war eine gute Wahl. Neben einigen unvermeidbaren Grundeln, gab es auch einige schöne Rotaugen, in der Nacht drei Aale und meine neue PB-Güster. Ich hatte es ja gestern schon kurz geschrieben, es war ein richtig alter Recke, der sich meine Maiskörner hat schmecken lassen. Und mit 47 Zentimetern war es die größte Güster, die ich bislang fangen konnte. Vor allem die Heckflosse fand ich wirklich beeindruckend. Dieses Jahr scheint für mich das Jahr der Güster zu werden. Ich hatte ja erst vor einigen Wochen eine 45er Güster gefangen und der gestrige Fisch war immerhin die 71. Güster in diesem Jahr. Köder waren übrigens 2 kleine Echtmaiskörner, auf die ich umgestiegen bin, weil Maden und Würmer nur Grundeln brachten. Gefangen habe ich die Güster im Haupstrom, der in der Mittelweser aufgrund des Schiffsverkehrs immer rund 5 bis 5,5 Meter tief ist.  
Die gleiche Buhne hat mir übrigens vor einigen Jahren schon mal an einem Abend die bislang größten Brassen meines Anglerdaseins gebracht. Die beiden brachten 64 und 67 Zentimeter ans Maßband. Und eine Barbe von 64 Zentimetern gab es ebenfalls mal von dieser Buhne. Ist schon interessant, dass genau diese Buhne mir schon wieder so einen großen Fisch beschert hat. Interessant, weil ich höchstens ein bis zweimal im Jahr dort fische. 
Die Aale hatten übrigens alle Räuchertonnenformat und sind, zur Freude von Mrs. Wuemmehunter, mitgekommen. Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und allen die noch loskommen wünsche ich ordentlich Fisch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Ojemine, ojemine, jetzt bin ich beim Aufräumen auch noch mit der Schere an eine Tüte Futter gekommen, das hält sich so ja auch nicht ewig...
> und zu allem Unglück bin ich unglücklich gestolpert und mit dem Zeh an ner Maisbüchse hängengeblieben und hab den Deckel abgezogen..
> Und wenn ich sdo massiv bedroht werde, dann muss ich wohl angeln, obwohl ich viel lieber die Badkeramik schrubben würde. ABER IHR SEID SCHULD!



Die Schuld nehmen wir gerne auf uns!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...dann muss ich wohl angeln, obwohl ich viel lieber die Badkeramik schrubben würde...



Na dann wünsch ich Dir als gerechte Strafe einen Brassen im Ideal Standard-Format!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin auch wieder am See.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bisher ein kleiner Karpfen und paar Nanoplötzen.


----------



## Minimax

So, ich habe getan wie Ihr mir befohlen habt (Also eigentlich nur @Professor Tinca - aber in langen Jahren hab ich gelernt, wenn ein Prof sagt spring, fragt man wie wie hoch?). Es gab: Glühenden Sonnenschein, viele Rotfedern, zwei bootswrackbergende Hippies, ungezählte (nicht unzählige) Kleinplötzen, lautstark tratschende Bikinistudentinnen (Ich würde Sven auch abschiessen, nach der Sache in der Küche, so ein Arxxx),  einige durchgedrehte Kleinbarsche, und keinerlei Brassen, eigentlich kaum was über 20cm. Dafür gabs Bisse galore. Und eine tiefe Liebelei zu der kleinen Match mit der 70jährigen Trudex wächst in mir, so ein herrlich leichtes Gerät, ich hatte sie damals völlig falsch eingeschätzt.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Minimax .
War doch unterhaltsam anscheinend.
Vor allem wissen wir nun auch was Sven für einer ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Und ich bin gerade vom Rhein zurück.
Was für ein Wetter...31grad.. echt wiederlich... .
Aber am Wasser, im Schatten, war es traumhaft..
Fische habe ich auch reichlich gefangen, aber die Größe ließ doch arg zu wünschen übrig.
Hoffentlich habt ihr alle einen schönen und entspannten Tag..!

Und? Ist Mr. MiniMax noch an die Spree gekommen..?
Die Frage hat sich wohl erledigt.. .
Petri!


----------



## Jason

Orothred schrieb:


> Zwar kein Friedfisch, aber es ist immer wieder schön, wenn ein Plan funktioniert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326376


Oha, hab ich ganz übersehen. Dickes Petri zum Stör. Das sind wirklich schöne Tiere. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> So, ich habe getan wie Ihr mir befohlen habt (Also eigentlich nur @Professor Tinca - aber in langen Jahren hab ich gelernt, wenn ein Prof sagt spring, fragt man wie wie hoch?). Es gab: Glühenden Sonnenschein, viele Rotfedern, zwei bootswrackbergende Hippies, ungezählte (nicht unzählige) Kleinplötzen, lautstark tratschende Bikinistudentinnen (Ich würde Sven auch abschiessen, nach der Sache in der Küche, so ein Arxxx),  einige durchgedrehte Kleinbarsche, und keinerlei Brassen, eigentlich kaum was über 20cm. Dafür gabs Bisse galore. Und eine tiefe Liebelei zu der kleinen Match mit der 70jährigen Trudex wächst in mir, so ein herrlich leichtes Gerät, ich hatte sie damals völlig falsch eingeschätzt.
> Hg
> Minimax


Das wohl die einzige richtige Entscheidung angeln zu gehen.
Stell mal deine Trudex vor. Das alte Schätzchen würde ich mal gerne sehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bisher ein kleiner Karpfen und paar Nanoplötzen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326418


Karpfen Petri mein Freund.
Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Noch ein kurzer Bericht vom Ansitz gestern am .
Angekommen um 17 Uhr .
Der Ursprünglich erdachte Platz war belegt also viel meine Wahl auf einen Seerosengürtel der am Ufer entlangläuft .
An dieser Stelle hatte ich schon richtige Klopper gefangen diesmal war alles anders.
Also aufgebaut ,gelotet und schonmal ein paar Körbe vorgelegt.
Grill angeworfen Angel erst mal aus dem Wasser und ordentlich gegessen.
Um Acht gings dann los mit der Angelei und Korb um Korb landete hinter den Seerosen.
Um 10 Uhr sah man dann schon die ersten Tincas an um und durch die Seerosen ziehen.
Also flux noch ein Knicklicht auf die Feederspitze und die ,,heisse Phase" des Abends konnte beginnen.
Etwas abseits von mir war noch ein Angelkollege der es auf die Schleien und Karpfen abgesehen hatte.
Um halb elf kam dann richtig Bewegung ins Spiel.
Es Platschte an allen ecken und Kanten nur an meiner Feederrute blieb es still.
Mein Angelkollege indes wurde ordentlich von den Tincas tyrannisiert ,nur das er keine  der Fische haken konnte.
Ich probierte die verschiedensten Ködervariationen aus aber alles ohne Erfolg.
Erst gegen halb zwei wurde es merklich ruhiger .
Mein Kollege verlor einen Fisch und konnte lediglich das Astwerk bergen in das der Fisch geflüchtet war.
Der Haken war noch dran ,also nix passiert.
Bei mir blieb es komplett ruhig.
Von den raubenden Zandern mal abgesehen.
Leider total abgeschneidert aber die Aktion grosse Brassen wird fortgesetzt.


----------



## rhinefisher

150gr Picker,0,12er Fireline, 90gr Blei auf 40m und 3m Tiefe - da ist schon etwas Zug drauf..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich mach jetzt Schluss für heute.

Petri Heil allen die draußen sind oder waren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Jungs!  Bin familiär sehr eingebunden deswegen in aller Kürze, hab noch was für die IG (allerdings keinen Fisch)


----------



## geomas

Petri heil an das Schlauchbootduo @Wuemmehunter und Ferdinand! Die Güster ist wirklich prächtig. 

@Professor Tinca : schöner See; der Karpfen sieht so aus, als ob er Dich gut beschäftigt hat. petri!

@Minimax: na da hat sich die Flucht ans Wasser doch gelohnt. Schön, daß die Trudex und die o-Serien-Matchrute sich so gut ergänzen.

@feederbrassen : danke für den Bericht! Na das war wohl ein sehr kurzweiliges Angeln, auch wenn der Erfolg noch auf sich warten läßt.

@rhinefisher : Dein Tackle klingt schon mal nach Großfisch - hoffentlich kommt da noch was...


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> HIer noch ein Brachsen von gestern abend.




Petri 
Schöne Brasse....
Karpfen und CO..


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag bis Abend noch mal an dem tiefen kleinen See in der Nähe. Wollte in erster Linie die neuen Posen ausprobieren.
Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt. Nur die Fischis wollten nicht so wie ich es gerne gehabt hätte.





Polaris Peacock 29cm auf der Hauptschnur, 14g-Tellerblei an einem „Clip Bead”, dahinter ein Korum Quick Change Bead, Vorfach eingehängt mit 14er Haken.
Das Tellerblei hab ich später gegen ein 7g-Würfelblei getauscht, hat auch prima funktioniert. Für exakt diese Pose wird mindestens ein 7g-Blei empfohlen.
Bei der nächsten Bestellung in GB werd ich wohl 2 oder 3 LocSlide-Posen von Premier ordern zum Vergleich. *

Im Prinzip wirft man mit diesen Laufposen aus, die Schnur bleibt locker, bis die Pose auftaucht. Man spannt vorsichtig die Schnur, bis nur noch die Posenspitze aus dem Wasser ragt. Theoretisch sollten alle Bisse die Pose abtauchen lassen.

Auf dem kleinen See stand heute eine (aufs Posenangeln bezogen) ruppige Welle. Am ersten Platz gab es schon beim zweiten Wurf ein Problem - die Pose tauchte nicht auf. Beim Einholen spürte ich Widerstand - nanu, ein Kleinbarsch hatte sich das Maiskorn einverleibt und hing - korrekt gehakt - am 14er Eisen. Damit hab ich in meiner Anglerkarriere bereits Zander, Hecht und Barsch auf Bonduelle gefangen. Fehlen noch Aal und Wels...

An dieser Stelle tat sich nicht mehr viel. Bin dann rüber zu dem „Spot”, der mir neulich die beiden lütten Güstern brachte.
Es gab auch recht schnell einen klaren Biß - ein leider übel gepunkteter und ziemlich dürrer Plötz von vielleicht knapp 20cm hing.





Mir fiel der alte Spruch „Wer nichts wird wird Wirt” ein - für mich kaum vorstellbar, daß die Metazerkarien den Fisch nicht deutlich schwächen.

Es gab noch ein paar unentschlossene Bisse sowohl auf Mais als auch auf 10mm-Sushi-Pellets. Hab mit dem Anschlag gewartet, in der Hoffnung, daß aus dem Gezuppel ein richtiges Abtauchen der Pose wird - umsonst.





Es ist an dieser Stelle etwa 2,5m tief und fällt sehr steil ab.
Die Polaris-Pose hat sich meiner Meinung nach ganz gut gemacht.

Ansonsten war es ein schöner Abend: der dreiste Haubentaucher von neulich ist mir heute durch die Schnur geschwommen, zum Glück hing das Vieh nicht.
Ne Maus hatte lebhaftes Interesse an den Pelzer-Pellets (es hat die ihr zugedachten Halibut- und Sushi-Pellets eingesammt, etwas Hartweizen hingegen liegenlassen).
Die Schwalben flogen hoch (Zeichen für gutes Wetter), anstatt die Mücken vor meiner Nase wegzufangen. Habe mit ein paar Anglern ohne Angel gesprochen.
Es gibt wohl auch gut Raubfisch in dem See, hatte nach langer Zeit mal wieder Lust, den Unruhe stiftenden Barschen (?) an der Angelstelle auf die Schuppen zu rücken.


*) bin unter dem Eindruck, daß sich die LocSlide-Posen auch mit leichterer Bebleiung nutzen lassen als die Polaris-Floats.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Beim Einholen spürte ich Widerstand - nanu, ein Kleinbarsch hatte sich das Maiskorn einverleibt und hing - korrekt gehakt - am 14er Eisen.


Ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich gestern auch. Beim einholen der Pose stürzte sich ein 15cm Barsch todesmutig auf das Maiskorn. Auch korrekt Gehalt am 14er 
Vorher gab es aber noch einen Krebs auf Mais


----------



## Tricast

So, Fantastic Fishing geht es gut, er hat nur sehr viel zu tun mit seinem Projekt. Ab und zu schaut er auch mal hier vorbei.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank für Eure Petris, das ich gerne an Euch zurückgebe, angesichts des doch erfolgreichen Wochenendes. Dein Bericht vom gestrigen Abend am See, lieber @geomas, hat mein Interesse geweckt,ich doch mal intensiver mit der Posenangelei zu beschäftigen. Eine Disziplin, in der ich weitgehend Delitand bin. Lediglich.mit Avon- und Loaverposen verfüge ich über gewisse Erfahrungen. In Seen, wenn ich denn dort Mal Fische, nutze ich meist Waggler.
Welche Floats würdet Ihr/Du mir in einem langsam fließenden Flüsschen empfehlen, der so knapp zwei Meter tief ist und wie sollte die Montage aufgebaut sei.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Da bist Du mit der Avon eigentlich optimal aufgestellt.
Als Alternative funktionieren Stick floats mit Metallkiel sehr gut - das ist eigentlich, wie ja so oft beim angeln, bloß eine Geschmacksfrage.

PS: Als Montage gibt es grundsätzlich 2 Varianten; vorraustreibend und schleifend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Welche Floats würdet Ihr/Du mir in einem langsam fließenden Flüsschen empfehlen, der so knapp zwei Meter tief ist und wie sollte die Montage aufgebaut sei.



Wie rhinefisher schon schreibt, kann man verschiedene Posen benutzen und auch ganz unetrschiedliche Bebleiungsmuster.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bol...uoHjAhXLNcAKHRCnAzgQ_AUIECgB&biw=1366&bih=626

Sehr schön kann verschiedene Montagen(teils mit Beschreibung hier sehen).
Am besten einfach mit einer loslegen und Erfahrungen sammeln.
Mein Flüsschen eignet sich z.B. überhaupt nicht für nachschleifende Monatgen weil der Grund zu krautig ist.
Also benutze ich auschließlich Montagen , die sich verzögert oder frei treibend anbieten lassen.

Da musst su etwas rumprobieren was an deinem Fluss am besten funktioniert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ehrlich gesagt, tue ich mich mit jeder Form von "schleifend" sehr schwer.
Allein die Unterscheidung zwischen Stein und Biß macht mich manchmal wirklich fertig - da bin ich nach ner Stunde ganz fahrig...
Dann diese ständigen Hänger...
Alles wo "vorraus" dransteht lässt sich für mich sehr entspannt fischen...
Da gibt es Tausend Varianten, man kann stundenlang experimentieren, ohne ständige Abrisse.
Oft denke ich, daß ich vielleicht einfach alt und faul bin, sich doch mehr als nur ein gewisses Phlegma eingeschlichen hat, aber in diesem Fall bin ich mir ganz sicher daß ich das schon immer sehr sehr nervig fand...
Allen die heute das Privileg geniessen dürfen, im Schatten die Kühle des Wassers zu genießen, viel Glück und Erfolg!


----------



## geomas

Mit treibender Pose im Fluß tue ich mich persönlich schwer, da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung.


Die Polaris-Floats und LocSlide-Posen sind fürs Grundangeln mit Pose („float-ledgering”) gedacht. 
Die gestrige „Montage” wird noch vereinfacht=verbessert. An tiefen Gewässer (relativ betrachtet - für mich tiefer als 2/3 der Rutenlänge) werde ich die Teile sicher öfters nutzen.


----------



## Welpi

Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren oder heute dahin kommen...

Ich war gestern noch mit little Miss Welpi ein paar Stündchen am Wasser.... banales Fallenstellen mit Selbsthak-Boilie und The Method. Fische gabs keine, dafür tiefschürfende und philosophische Vater-Tochter-Gespräche: "Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du ab sofort kein Smartphone mehr hättest?"...."so leben, wie die ersten 40 Jahre meines Lebens...".


----------



## rhinefisher

Es ist für mich oft kaum zu glauben, wie schön und malerisch eure Angelplätze sind.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner See, @Welpi .

Sieht nach Schleien und Karauschen aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Und eine sehr interessant aussehende grüne Glasrute..


----------



## Welpi

Was ihr alles seht...

@Professor Tinca: Schleien sind drin, werden aber selten gefangen (ich glaube auch nicht ernsthaft gezielt beangelt). Karauschen gibt es meines Wissens nicht (mehr)...eigentlich in keinem Gewässer in dieser Gegend. Wäre interessant zu wissen, an was das liegt. Konkurrenz durch den Karpfenbesatz?

@rhinefisher: Jo, das ist die Jenzi Solid Pro...hab ich der Tochter als stabile "Kinderrute" gekauft...und mir mittlerweile selber auch eine geholt. Das ist ein zuverlässiges vollparabolisches Arbeitstier für alle Lagen ...für knappe 30 Euro riiichtig gut


----------



## Professor Tinca

Welpi schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Schleien sind drin, werden aber selten gefangen (ich glaube auch nicht ernsthaft gezielt beangelt). Karauschen gibt es meines Wissens nicht (mehr)...eigentlich in keinem Gewässer in dieser Gegend. Wäre interessant zu wissen, an was das liegt. *Konkurrenz durch den Karpfenbesatz?*




Auf jeden Fall!
Damit macht man über kurz oder lang jeden Karauschenbestand platt.
Das ist hier leider auch an einigen Seen passiert in den letzten Jahren(Jahrzehnten).

Nicht nur dass sie die selben natürlichen Futterressourcen beanspruchen, sie sind auch dominant und verdrängen Karauschen von den Fressplätzen und fressen ihren Laich.
Mit Schleien passiert das leider genauso.

Je mehr Karpfen desto weniger von den beiden heimischen Arten.


----------



## Welpi

Das ist wirklich schade....Schleien werden bei uns mittlerweile seltene Fänge (man schiebts in der Regel den Wallern "in die Schuhe"), Karauschen gibt es nicht mehr. Die Situation wird nicht besser, weil die junge Angel-Generation immer weniger Karpfen entnimmt, der Besatz aber weiterhin stattfindet....


----------



## Welpi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es ist für mich oft kaum zu glauben, wie schön und malerisch eure Angelplätze sind..



Also ich finde, die grossen Flüsse haben schon auch ihren Charme... ich würde gerne mal am Rhein feedern


----------



## Professor Tinca

Welpi schrieb:


> .Schleien werden bei uns mittlerweile seltene Fänge (man schiebts in der Regel den Wallern "in die Schuhe"),




Wie es sich mit Wallern verhält, kann ich nicht sagen. Hier gibt es keine.

Könnte mir aber vorstellen dass die auch leiber ne langsame, fette Schleie fange als quirlige, magere Weißfische.

Andererseit fressen die sicher auch ein paar Karpfen weg und sind so dann zumindestens teilweise nützlich.


----------



## Dai

Moin, Moin und zurück von dem Nordsee-Nur-Qualen-Gesehenden-Angelentzug-Urlaub 

Schöne Berichte und Diskussionen hier 

Da mir die Hände vom Entzug schon zitterten durfte ich gestern sofort ans Wasser.
Ich hatte gestern bei der Hitze keine große Lust mein Tackle weit bis zum Wasser zu schleppen, also bin ich vom Parkplatz direkt runter unterhalb des Kraftwerks. Da wollte ich eh schon immer mal angeln....und Sonntags läuft das Kraftwerk nur auf "Sparflamme".
Also alles aufgebaut und los! Ups, da habe ich mind. 1000 Teile dabei und der Angeltag musste fast an einem fehlenden Feedersnap scheitern. Ich hatte nämlich meine NUBSIES-Box vergessen. Aber zum Pech der Flossenträger hatte ich an 2 Körben noch 2 Feedersnaps dran. Zum Glück hatte ich 2 gefunden, weil nach ca. 1 Std Angeln hatte ich einen Abriss samt Korb und kompletter Montage. Die 2. Montage hielt dann den Rest des Tages, obwohl die Grundeln nach der Köderaufnahme zwischen den Steinen ihr Mahl genießen wollten und es so immer mal wieder kritische Hänger gab.
Ansonsten konnte ich ein paar "kampfstarke" Plötzen, Barsche und eben Grundeln überlisten. Ach ja....ein verworrenes etwas aus Steinen und Muscheln hatte ich auch noch am Haken.
Gebissen wurde auf alles: Maden, Maden-Caster Kombi, Wurm und Mais.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht und tolles Gewässer @Dai !

Petri Heil!

Besonders auch zum versteinerten Mastodon-Kot.




Dai schrieb:


> Ach ja....ein verworrenes etwas aus Steinen und Muscheln hatte ich auch noch am Haken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch  von mir Petri Heil @Dai. Danke für den Bericht. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als die Zeit am Wasser. Ich könnte zur Zeit auch täglich fischen, komme aber nur alle zwei Tage raus.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch  von mir Petri Heil @Dai. Danke für den Bericht. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als die Zeit am Wasser. Ich könnte zur Zeit auch täglich fischen, komme aber nur alle zwei Tage raus.


Da kannst du dich glücklich schätzen. Wenn ich alle 2 Wochen mal raus komme, kann ich mich freuen. Hab einfach zuuuu viel zu tun. 
Petri an alle Fänger. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich glücklich schätzen. Wenn ich alle 2 Wochen mal raus komme, kann ich mich freuen. Hab einfach zuuuu viel zu tun.
> Petri an alle Fänger.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bin ich auch! Hatte ja schon mal einigen Wochen geschrieben, dass ich mit den großen Projekten des Lebens durch bin. Und wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, bist Du gerade am bauen, da weiß ich nach zwei eigenen Bauprojekten, was da an Zeit reingeht. Aber Jason, irgendwann steht der Traum vom eigenen Haus und dann kommt auch wieder mehr Zeit zum angeln. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass alles einigermaßen läuft. Und wenn Du Frust hast, greif zur Ruhe, das entspannt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dai schrieb:


> Moin, Moin und zurück von dem Nordsee-Nur-Qualen-Gesehenden-Angelentzug-Urlaub
> 
> Schöne Berichte und Diskussionen hier
> 
> Da mir die Hände vom Entzug schon zitterten durfte ich gestern sofort ans Wasser.
> Ich hatte gestern bei der Hitze keine große Lust mein Tackle weit bis zum Wasser zu schleppen, also bin ich vom Parkplatz direkt runter unterhalb des Kraftwerks. Da wollte ich eh schon immer mal angeln....und Sonntags läuft das Kraftwerk nur auf "Sparflamme".
> Also alles aufgebaut und los! Ups, da habe ich mind. 1000 Teile dabei und der Angeltag musste fast an einem fehlenden Feedersnap scheitern. Ich hatte nämlich meine NUBSIES-Box vergessen. Aber zum Pech der Flossenträger hatte ich an 2 Körben noch 2 Feedersnaps dran. Zum Glück hatte ich 2 gefunden, weil nach ca. 1 Std Angeln hatte ich einen Abriss samt Korb und kompletter Montage. Die 2. Montage hielt dann den Rest des Tages, obwohl die Grundeln nach der Köderaufnahme zwischen den Steinen ihr Mahl genießen wollten und es so immer mal wieder kritische Hänger gab.
> Ansonsten konnte ich ein paar "kampfstarke" Plötzen, Barsche und eben Grundeln überlisten. Ach ja....ein verworrenes etwas aus Steinen und Muscheln hatte ich auch noch am Haken.
> Gebissen wurde auf alles: Maden, Maden-Caster Kombi, Wurm und Mais.
> Anhang anzeigen 326485
> Anhang anzeigen 326487
> Anhang anzeigen 326488
> Anhang anzeigen 326489
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326490
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326491
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326492



Der Herr hat sein Licht, in seinem Vorstellungsthread, ganz schön unter den Scheffel gestellt...
Sagt man das noch so..?
Wirklich bisher ALLES sehr lesens- und sehenswert..


----------



## geomas

@Welpi : Dein Gewässer hat mich an Schweden erinnert. Vielleicht klappts ja mal mit den Tincas an diesem wunderbaren See.

@rhinefisher: Du scheinst das Angeln im Strom ja zu lieben - würde Dich ein kleiner Teich in total ruhiger Umgebung überhaupt als Angelrevier reizen?
Wobei so ganz ruhig ist es hier in Meck-Pom ja nun auch nicht immer (die Eurofighter hört man öfters üben, allerdings kein Vergleich zu dem Lärm zu DDR-Zeiten).

@Dai : Petri heil und danke für den tollen Bericht! Zu den erwähnten Feedersnaps hab ich eine verworrene Beziehung: wenn der Futterkorb an sich einen Wirbel hat, verzichte ich am liebsten auf die Feedersnaps.


----------



## geomas

So, falls ich morgen in aller Frühe aus den Federn komme, werd ich wohl mal „meinen Karauschenteich” besuchen.
2019 hatte er mir bisher nur einen sehr agilen Karpfen geliefert. Vielleicht klappts morgen. Und falls die Karauschen nicht wollen - schöne schlanke Plötz und Rotfedern hat der Teich auch. Die Tincas aus diesem Gewässer sind leider eher blaß und auch in der Größe (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) eher unterdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo
erstmal petri den Fängern.
Feine Berichte habt ihr da wieder abgeliefert.
@Welpi
ja,derLech ist ein feines Gewässer.
hab früher ab und zu dort geangelt.
Staustufe 2 oder 3 glaub ich.

So dann will ich mal meinen Bericht von Freitag nachtragen.
Angelkatastrophentag würds wohl eher treffen.

Ich fing um ca 13:00 an mich in meine Watausrüstung zu packen und Richtung Wasser zu stiefeln...
Diesmal gings an den Kalterbach ein kleiner meist etwa 5m breiter Bach der in einen größeren Fluss mündet.
Eigentlich noch Rotpunktdöbel Region aber beeinflusst durch das größere Gewässer gibts auch herrliche echte Döbel,Barben,Hecht und auch einige Weißfischarten.
...achso, weiter gehts .
ca. eine halbe Stunde später kam ich am Wasser an(Fußweg vom Auto ca. eine  1/2 Minute).
Ich hatte mich nämlich noch mit einem Verreinsspezl veratscht.

Ich hatte mir eine leichte Spinnrute mit Nymphen,und einem undefinierbarern Insektähnlichen Streamer vorbereitet,weil Kunstködergebot.
Teilweise zumindest.
Also erster Wurf und Biss, ein ca. 25 er Döbel hing am Streamer.
Den kleinen schnell wieder in sein Element zurückgesetzt,
Fotolos, die wollte ich später machen..
Denkste.

Dann sah ich einen Schatten der mir nicht allzu klein erschien.
Ich warf in die Richtung, der Fisch steuerte in meine Richtung ich spürte was an der Rute.
Anhieb, uh...
Ich hing an einem Ast.
Dann schrie der Spezl von oben Runter, der noch ein bisl zuguckte, Barbe Barbe.
Hast du die Barbe gesehen, komm rauf.
Ich musste natürlich den Schatten auch begutachten.
Nachdem ich den Hänger gelöst hab kletterte ich die Böschung hoch und betrachtete die wundervolle Barbe, wie sie gründelte und kurz darauf von dannen zog.
Dann ging ich zufrieden wieder ins Wasser und watete den Bach hinab.
Unterhalb der Straßenbrücke ging außer ein paar Nachläufern, die vermutlich Rotpunktdöbel waren nix mehr.
Dann wanderte ich nach oben in Richtung Ende der Verreinsstrecke.
Oben angekommen wollte ich ins Wasser gehen"Platsch ",runter die halbe Böschung, gerade konnte ich noch verhindern das ich komplett reinfiel.

Dann kam die Invasion.
Hunderte kleiner Blutrünstiger Mücken die über mich herfielen.
erst juckte mich das nicht.
Ich ging weiter und kraxelte mit der kompletten Montur über unzählige umgestürzter Bäume.
Ich wollte einen Baum umgehen und kletterte die ca 5m hohe steile Böschung rauf,oben angekommen kroch ich durchs Gebüsch.
Dies war so dicht das ich ne gefühlte Ewigkeit durch Brombeeren,Heckenrosen und Schlehen kroch.
zu allem übel riss mir auch noch ein Ast ,die Rute aus der Hand.
Zum Glück konnte ich diese 2m höher grad noch so vom Baum Fischen.
Mit der verhedderten Rute und vollem Elan kroch ich zum Ende und dann,.
Ein uralter elektrischer Kuhzaun.
Vorsichtig drückte ich ihn mit einem Ast nach unten und stieg mit letzter kraft drüber.
Ein Stück weiter wiederholte sich das Spiel nochmal am Ende der Weide.
Voller Freude und Elan wieder ins Wasser zu kommen fiel ich noch in einen zum Glück ausgetrockneten stinkenden Bach.
Ich robbte durchs Unterholz den Bach entlang und kam wieder im Kalterbach raus.
Inzwischen haben mich auch 1000 Stechmücken zernagelt.
Sichtlich geschwächt 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 fischte ich noch etwas lustlos herum und versemmelte 3 Bisse.
Dann gings zum Auto und ich verdrückte erst mal 3 Bierschinken Semmeln.
Mit frischer Kraft getankt fuhr ich glücklich nach Hause.
Hauptsache Am Wasser gewesen


----------



## geomas

^ danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, da schlägt man schon beim Lesen instinktiv nach den Mücken... Tolles Gewässer!


----------



## Dai

@rhinefisher
Vielen lieben Dank für die Blumen. Freut mich riesig, wie Du und ihr alle auf meine Anwesenheit und Berichte reagiert. Das animiert zu mehr und vor allem animiert das, zu mehr Angeln. Momentan gehe ich nämlich mit einem weiteren schönen Gedanken zum Wasser - nämlich um meine Eindrücke mit euch zu teilen.

@Professor Tinca
Ich wollte irgendwas mit AA schreiben, aber irgendwer, ich weiß grad leider nicht mehr wer, mag es ja nicht so, wenn was mit AA hier geschrieben wird.

@Forelle74
Oh man....Du armer! Die Stiche sehen brutal aus. Deine Gewässerbilder dagegen sind wunderschön! ....und ein toller Bericht. Danke dafür.

@geomas
Ich denke, ich verstehe was Du meinst. Frage aber trotzdem nochmal nach. Bei bspw. einer Freilaufmontage, da kommt dann Dein Korb mit dem integrierten Wirbel direkt auf die Schlagschnur/Hauptschnur? Beim Binden der Montage am Wasser nicht verkehrt, aber bei Zuhause montierten Montagen nicht so gut machbar, richtig?! Weil wegen Aufwickeln auf Aufwickler und so.


----------



## feederbrassen

Klasse Bilder und Berichte. 
Was es doch für schöne Fleckchen Erde direkt am Wasser gibt. KLASSE. 

Petri allen Fängern und den tüchtigen die ihr Gerödel bei dem Wetter ans Wasser schleppen. 
Naja, wenn nicht jetzt wann dann 
Ich würde die Zeit auch gerne anders nutzen aber.........,,,, 
Erst die Pflicht und dann die Kür. 
Leider.


----------



## geomas

@Dai : bislang hab ich nie mit Schlagschnur (oder zu Hause vorgebundenen Montagen) geangelt, der Futterkorb läuft auf der Hauptschnur. Und wann immer es geht direkt über den Wirbel des Korbs. 
Körbe mit „Bügel” brauchen ein Feedersnap oder ne Art von Karabiner, klar.

Die schlimmsten Tüdel meiner Karriere hatte ich mit ner Schlaufenmontage*, wo in der Schlaufe ein Feedersnap lief und daran ein Korb mit Wirbel hing. 


Ach ja, @Tricast ist es, der keinen Wert auf dampfende Haufen in Wort und Bild legt - und vermutlich ist er nicht der einzige.



*) die Schlaufenmontage nutze ich jetzt schon einige Jahre nicht mehr


----------



## Dai

Ah okay. Dann hatte ich dich richtig verstanden. Mit der Schlaufenmontage hatte ich eigentlich auch kaum Vertüddelungen. Selbst mit nen Snap. Wobei ich aber erwähnen muss, dass ich an der Schlaufenmontage noch nie einen Korb mit integriertem Wirbel dran hatte. Aber auch nur deswegen, weil ich erst seit diesem Jahr Körbe mit Wirbel habe.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> *) die Schlaufenmontage nutze ich jetzt schon einige Jahre nicht mehr


Tüddel mit der Schlaufenmontage 
Du weißt aber das man da die Schnur besser einclippt beim Werfen? 
Wenn nicht verstehe ich den Tüddel. 
Normal läuft die eigentlich sehr fehlerfrei.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bin ich auch! Hatte ja schon mal einigen Wochen geschrieben, dass ich mit den großen Projekten des Lebens durch bin. Und wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, bist Du gerade am bauen, da weiß ich nach zwei eigenen Bauprojekten, was da an Zeit reingeht. Aber Jason, irgendwann steht der Traum vom eigenen Haus und dann kommt auch wieder mehr Zeit zum angeln. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass alles einigermaßen läuft. Und wenn Du Frust hast, greif zur Ruhe, das entspannt.


Nein, ich baue kein Haus. Es geht um die untere Terrasse der Einliegerwohnung. Da es Hanglage ist, drohte die alte einzustürzen. Also die alte komplett weggerissen, neues Fundament baggern lassen, mit einer Betonpumpe übers Haus das Fundament gefüllt, jetzt die Mauer mauern usw, usw..... Bei Hanglage drückt der Berg, das muss diesmal sicherer gebaut werden. Die Vorgänger haben nur gefuscht. Mein Bauleiter sagt mir was und wie es gemacht werden muss, und ich führe es aus.
Und ein 2 Schichten Job habe ich auch noch nebenbei. Aber ich will euch damit nicht länger nerven. Das hier ist doch ein Angelforum. Ich will erstmal eure Berichte alle lesen. Da hat sich ja schon wieder ganz schön was angesammelt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^^  haha, die uralten Shakespeare-Rollen, mit denen ich die Schlaufenmontage hauptsächlich benutzt habe, hatten keinen neuzeitlichen Schnur-Clip.
Aber danke für den Tipp, @feederbrassen !
Generell mag ich simples Angeln, aber ab und an erliege ich dem Reiz, irgendwelche coolen Nubsies einzubauen.
Man will ja die Tackle-Industrie nach Kräften unterstützen...



Ach ja, der Urlaub an der schwedischen Ostküste (je nach Wetter so ne gute Woche bis maximal knapp 2 Wochen) nimmt Formen an.
Mit ner alten ABU Legerlite Swingtip-Rute hat dort vermutlich noch niemand geangelt, wird also höchste Zeit. Sollen die Schweden ruhig staunen.
Friedfischangeln in den Schären, ja, da freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich glücklich schätzen. Wenn ich alle 2 Wochen mal raus komme, kann ich mich freuen. Hab einfach zuuuu viel zu tun.
> Petri an alle Fänger.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Da sagst was. Muß auch noch mindestens bis Ende nächste Woche warten um eventuell mal kurz ans Wasser zu können. Zum verrückt werden.
Dem "Petri" schließe ich mich an und danke für all Eure Berichte!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^^  haha, die uralten Shakespeare-Rollen, mit denen ich die Schlaufenmontage hauptsächlich benutzt habe, hatten keinen neuzeitlichen Schnur-Clip.
> Aber danke für den Tipp, @feederbrassen !
> Generell mag ich simples Angeln, aber ab und an erliege ich dem Reiz, irgendwelche coolen Nubsies einzubauen.
> Man will ja die Tackle-Industrie nach Kräften unterstützen...
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja, der Urlaub an der schwedischen Ostküste (je nach Wetter so ne gute Woche bis maximal knapp 2 Wochen) nimmt Formen an.
> Mit ner alten ABU Legerlite Swingtip-Rute hat dort vermutlich noch niemand geangelt, wird also höchste Zeit. Sollen die Schweden ruhig staunen.
> Friedfischangeln in den Schären, ja, da freu ich mich drauf.


Findet ich supergeil geo! Ich würde sicherlich auch mal den Räubern nachstellen (gerade wenn spinnfischen weniger deprimierend ist als zu Hause), aber grundsätzlich reizen mich an norwegen und Schweden vor allem die friedfischbestände. Da lohnen sich Experimente, weil man aufgrund der bestandsdichte sicher sein kann, dass der Köder  auch wahrgenommen wurde... ich hoffe auf einen "Mein schönstes ferienerlebnis"bericht 
Petri an alle Fänger, es ist nicht mehr so leicht hier den Überblick zu behalten (und ich finde das super)


----------



## geomas

#feederrig
#montage

Hier noch mal etwas, das ich gerade entdeckt habe. Ich bin ein Riesen-Fan von alten Angelvideos.
Hier ist Ian Heaps beim Feedern in einem Video zu sehen - sein „Feeder-Rig” ist wohl unverschämt einfach.
Seht selbst:





(er erklärt seine Montage ab etwa 3:30 Minuten)

Ich hab das Filmchen noch nicht komplett gesehen, bin eben gerade erst drüber gestolpert.

PS: bei ca. 25:00 - ist das nicht ne Güster?


----------



## rustaweli

Werte Ükels,
hätte mal Fragen zur Thematik Centerpin.
Fischt ihr damit auch ab und an auf Grund(bei Geomas weiß ich es), womöglich in Ufernähe am Fluss? Ist das möglich, wie arbeitet die Pin da? Muß man Angst haben, das bei einem Biß und einer damit verbundenen Flucht die Pin los,-und überdreht(Schnursalat)?

Petri und Gruß


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Stell mal deine Trudex vor. Das alte Schätzchen würde ich mal gerne sehen.
> Gruß Jason




Lieber Jason, liebe Jungs,

nichts leichter als das. Bruder Geomas hat ja ebenfalls eine Trudex, ich erlaube mir
einige ergänzende Informationen anzufügen, die überall im Netz zu finden sind, sowie Photos eines
meiner beiden Exemplare, sowie einige persönliche Eindrücke zu diesem "VW-Käfer" der Centrepins.








Frontplatte




Rückenplatte
​Die Trudex ist eine Centrepin die von der Firma J. W. Youngs&Sons in England zwischen Ende 40er/Anfang 50er
bis Mitte der 60er Jahre hergestellt wurde (ich kann mich irren). Seinerzeit war es ein günstiges Centrepin
Modell und preislich unter z.B. der Rapidex aus dem selben Hause angesiedelt. Offenbar war die Trudex sehr beliebt
und ist daher heute noch oft z.B. auf Ebay zu finden, auch zu erschwinglichen Preisen- hier entscheidet der Zustand sehr.

Im Vergleich zu den heutigen Centrepins ist die Trudex recht zierlich, Spule aussen 10, Spule innen
7,5; Breite insgesamt 2,6; Spulenbreite innen 12,5. Spule und Rückenplatte bestehen aus Aluminium,
Griffe, Clickerhebel und Nabe aus Kunststoff (Bakelit?), Gewicht ca. 200g. Vorder- und Rückplatte sind mit einer
Struktur versehen, im neuen Zustand ist die Rolle bis auf Schrauben und Nieten angenehm dezent in Schwarz gehalten-

Die Trudex ist wie alle alten Centrepins eine Truepin ohne Kugellager und läuft auf einem Nadellager,
mit einer kleinen Madenschraube lässt sich der Lauf regulieren, ebenso mit der der grussen Zentralschraube
die die Achse hält auf ihrer Rückseite. Das bedeutet, am leichtesten setzt sich die Spule in Bewegung,
wenn man die Rolle waagerecht hält, so dass das Gewciht der Spule auf der Nadel ruht.

Sie verfügt über einen einfachen Lineguard, entfernt man ihn sind Seitwürfe und Schnurabziehen über Spulenkante problemlos möglich (Bei ihrer teureren Schwester, der Rapidex ist der Lineguard im Gehäuse integriert). Der Lineguard kann so ummontiert werden, das auch rechtshandkurbeln möglich ist. Kauft keine Trudex ohne Lineguard, er gehörte einst zum Lieferumfang und ist m.M.n. sehr praktisch.

Die Rolle ist ausserdem mit einer stille Hemmung ausgestatten, die sich über das kleine Rädchen auf der Frontplatte einstellen läßt, und die vor allem
für das Grundangeln im Stillwasser praktisch ist: So kann man bei bei einem Run den gefürchteten Overspill verhindern.

Ein kleiner Hebel, der sich in einer Aussparung an der Basis der Zentralnabe befindet, sichert die Spule auf der Nadel, man zieht ihn, und kann sie entfernen, und ebenso wieder arretieren. Nebenbei: Egal ob alt oder jung, presst niemals die Spule eurer Pin auf die Platte zurück, wie beim Einklicken einer Statiospule: So besteht ernsthafte Gefahr, dass ihr eure Pin beschädigt. Immer den Sperrhebel zurückziehen, Spule drauf, Hebel loslassen, sonst gibt's Beschädigung.

Die Fertigungsqualität ist ausserordentlich, daher sind auch noch so viele Trudexen unterwegs. Beachtet bitte den haarfeinen Abstand zwischen Gehäuse
und innerer Spulenkante auf der Nahaufnahme. Davon können selbst meine modernen Youngs Pins nur träumen, bei Pins des Emperortyps ist er sogar noch größer und führt zum Problem des "Schnurfressens". Ich fische meine aktive Trudex mit 12er Spinnenweb, niemals hat sie sich zwischen Spule und Platte verklemmt oder wurde gar "gefressen". Meine geliebte Heritage knirscht manchmal wegen Sägespänen und Futterkrümeln, meine Trudex nicht- es passt
kein Engelshaar zwischen Spule und Platte.





Achtet bitte auch auf den massiven und opulenten Clickermechanismus im inneren, der gänzlich ohne Kunststoff auskommt und sogar noch
einen extra Arm und Zusatzlager aufweisst- auch hier sind Pins dieser Ära den heutigen überlegen. Youngs hat im zweiten Weltkrieg den
Abzugsmechanismus für die Spitfire hergestellt, ich schätze der Trudexclicker wird auch mit einem Stukadöbel fertig. Auf dieser Aufnahme ist auch gut die Spitze der "Pin" zu erkennen, sowie etwas tiefer an ihrem Schaft die Nut, in die der Arretierungshebel greift. Auf der Spuleninnenseite sieht man die einfache Messing(?)muffe, die als Gleitlager für die Pin dient, und an deren Stelle heutige Pins Kugellager aufweisen. Ebenso ist der Mechanismus der stillen Hemmung zu erkennen: Ein einfacher Metallstift, der durch ein Gewinde gegen die Achse gepresst werden kann, und von einer Spiralfeder gesichert wird.






Konstruktive Schwachpunkte sind aus meiner Perspektive die empfindliche, spröde Zentralnabe aus Kunststoff- auch die
Madenschraube sitzt in einer Kunststoffführung; der Einsatz von Nieten an verschiedenen Komponenten, die sich natürlich
mit der Zeit gelockert haben können, sowie ironischerweise die engen Fertigungstoleranzen, die in Verbindung
mit der Alukonstruktion natürlich empfindlich auf Schock, Stoss und Traumata reagieren. Fällt eine Trudexspule auf
die innere Spulenkante oder auf die Zentralnabe, kann die schöne Rolle ruiniert sein.
Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Konstrukteure sicher nicht vorausgesehen haben, das ihre Rollen noch in den 2020er benutzt
werden würden.

Ich benutze meine Trudexen für die leichte Posenangelei im Nahbereich auf Weissfische bei angenehmen Äußeren Bedingungen, das heisst,
ich will ihnen nicht zu viel zumuten- man weiss eben nicht wie so ein alten Mädchen tickt nach all den Jahrzehnten. Aufgrund ihrer
Leichtigkeit und zierlichen Größe (Und ihrem Strengen Design9 empfinde ich sie aber als wunderbare Ergänzung für meine elfen- und rätselhafte 0-Serie, der ich
ebenfalls nie schwere Witterungsbedingungen oder Döbeln/Satzern zumuten würde. Das ist aber eher ne Ruten/Kombo Frage Sicher ist
der Einsatz im Stillwasser mit leichter Ledgermontage eine weitere schöne Aufgabe. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass eine Trudex
an entsprechender Ruten/Schnurkombi vor nem guten Fisch oder Hänger einknicken würde. das gilt aber für alle Pins.
Vom Trotten über lange Distanzen würde ich aber aus einem einfachen Grund eine andere Pin vorziehen: Der geringe Spulendurchmesser
und die leider sehr dicht an der Zentralachse liegenden Griffe machen das Einkurbeln natürlich zu einer langwierigen Angelegenheit,
und die geschlossene Front erschwert das rasche Schnuraufnehmen mit der Schlagtechnik ebenfalls. Bei moderater Strömung, nicht zu leichter Montage, leidlichem Erhaltungs- und Pflegezustand sowie korrekter Justierung der Madenschraube ist aber auch der Schnurabzug hinreichend leichtgängig um mit abtreibender Pose zu fischen- dafür wurde das gute Stück ja auch entworfen. Nebenbei bemerkt: Das beliebte Youtube Video "Schaut-mal-wie-lange-meine-Pin-läuft-wenn-ich-volle-Pulle-wie-ein-Bekloppter-an-den-Griff-haue" sagt garnichts über die Güte aus. Die Leichtigkeit mit der sich die Spule in Bewegung setzt, ist entscheidend: Legt Eure Pin auf eine Tischkante, lasst die Schnur darüberhängen, und befestigt solange BB-Schrote am Schnurende, bis sich die Spule in Bewegung setzt. Und am Wasser ists noch ne ganz andere Kiste.

Ich sehe die Rolle der Trudex (und anderer Oldtimer) eher im Genussfischen, und keinesfalls als Erstmal-günstig-ne-Gebrauchte:
Wer Einsteigen will ist auf jeden Fall mit einer modernen, Kugellagerpin mit größeren Abmessungen frisch aus China besser
bedient. Diese haben wir hier ja schon häufig diskutiert. Wenns einem gefällt, dann kann man immer noch mal nach einem
Oldtimer schielen, sei es ne Trudex, ne Rapidex oder ne Speedia, um andere häufige Oldtimer zu nennen. Wer natürlich eine
Bambusrute sein Eigen nennt, muss das aus stilistischen Gründen sogar.

Tscha, das sind meine persönlichen Eindrücke zur Trudex- absolut subjektiv und von "Zahlen und Figuren" (Novalis)  versteh ich nicht
alzuviel, also bitte verlasst Euch nicht darauf, aber vielleicht helfen Sie dem einen oder anderen,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : irgendwas für die Räuber nehme ich sicher mit und hoffe dabei auch auf Cypriniden-Beifang (Micro-Würmer am Dropshot-Geraffel).
Der Camping-Aspekt des Unterfangens ist mir momentan noch höchst suspekt. Ist ne kleine Insel, Bauernhof des Inhabers, dazu ein (an andere vermietetes) Ferienhaus und ne Wiese, wo mein „Fast-Schwager” und ich campieren werden. 
Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: ich werde Petrus wohl eher um gutes Wetter als um dicke Fische anbeten oder untertänigste Grüße schicken.


----------



## geomas

Heißen Dank an @Minimax - toppi*, Deine Erläuterungen zur Trudex!




*) zu viele Angelvideos aus NL gesehen. Die ollen Tulpenzwiebeln sprechen so.


----------



## Minimax

So,
jetzt ist natürlich erstmal ne fette Entschuldigung fällig fürs Reindrängeln- dabei kann man doch einen ganzen Abend füllen mit dem geniessen und träumen bei den vielen tollen Berichten vom Wasser -mit Petriwünschen kommt man ja kaum noch nach. Geomas und die Metazerkarien die in den Jahren kommen und gehen, Welpi und die Rätsel des weiblichen Nachwuchses, Shootingstar Dai, der noch verraten muss, wie er die herrlichen Kontraste auf den Photos hinkriegt, Orothread, dem ich mich garnicht mehr traue ein herzliches petri für den tollen Stör zu wünschen, weil ich s einfach vergessen habe, die Erfolge unserer Fangmaschine Prof. Tinca kann man ja garnicht mehr auseinanderhalten, der Rhinefischer leidet am Grossen Fluss, weils dort zu unnatürlich (Steampunkangeln!) ist, Forelle74 leidet am kleinen Fluss, weils da zu natürlich ist (In einem schönen frischen Früsommerwald die Mücken aufscheuchen ist das Drehbuch für einen Horrorfilm.).
Der Ükel imitiert die Natur: Alles lebt, spriesst, entfaltet sich, eine opulente Pracht! 
Vielen lieben Dank für all die tollen Beiträge,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Mit diesem Bericht und dieser ausführlichen Beschreibung deiner antiken Trudex, das kann man wohl schon sagen, hast du dich selbst übertroffen. Vielen Dank dafür. Aber da muss ich dir Recht geben. So eine alte Pin würde sich echt gut an meiner Split- Cane
machen. Werde dann wohl mal ein bißchen liebeugeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Minimax da muss ich dir Recht geben. So eine alte Pin würde sich echt gut an meiner Split- Cane machen. Werde dann wohl mal ein bißchen liebeugeln.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ehrlich gesagt, mein Lieber, war der ganze salbadernde Salm über Durchmesser und Fertigungstoleranzen, den ich in die Tasten gekloppt habe, nur eine kunstvolle Ablenkung vom Centrpin-Haken, den ich extra und ganz allein für Dich und Deine Splitcane und deine Posenkunstwerke ausgelegt habe

Du willst Sie.. Du brauchst Sie..


----------



## geomas

Was @Minimax total verschwiegen hat: die Trudex ist in ihrem zurückhaltenden „nix-Bling-Design” ein Augenschmaus erster Güte. 
Viele moderne Laufrollen sehen mit all ihrem Chrom und Glitzer aus wie ein Sammeltaxi von den Philippinen.


----------



## rustaweli

rustaweli schrieb:


> Werte Ükels,
> hätte mal Fragen zur Thematik Centerpin.
> Fischt ihr damit auch ab und an auf Grund(bei Geomas weiß ich es), womöglich in Ufernähe am Fluss? Ist das möglich, wie arbeitet die Pin da? Muß man Angst haben, das bei einem Biß und einer damit verbundenen Flucht die Pin los,-und überdreht(Schnursalat)?
> 
> Petri und Gruß



Sorry für's Aufdrängeln, aber "?"


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein lieber Scholli, @Minimax, großartige Vorstellung der Trudex! 
Mir fällt bei Chinapin ein, dass bei Ali leider immer noch kein Nachschub in Sicht ist. Ich bin ja versucht eine der anderen Cyprinus lookalikes zu kaufen nur um hier im Ükel hoffentlich eine gut und günstige empfehlen zu können


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sorry für's Aufdrängeln, aber "?"



Minimax hat sehr viel mehr Erfahrung mit Pins als ich - aber meiner Meinung nach: nö, mach Dir keine Sorgen. Die „Knarre” wird ein Überdrehen verhindern.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Minimax hat sehr viel mehr Erfahrung mit Pins als ich - aber meiner Meinung nach: nö, mach Dir keine Sorgen. Die „Knarre” wird ein Überdrehen verhindern.



Sprich, die Knarre fungiert in dem Fall als ne Art "Bremse" und dreht sich nur im Abzugtempo des Fisches mit. Somit kein Überdrehen und Schnurabsprung.
Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## geomas

^ ja, die Knarre agiert als leichte Bremse. Bei meinen Pins halte ich ein Überdrehen im Drill bei eingeschalteter Knarre für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kann mir das mit geschlossener Knarre auch nicht vorstellen. Gut, bei einem grosskarpfenvollrun mag es anders sein, aber in dem Falle hat man erstmal ein deutlich massiveres Problem - wenn auch wohl eher kurzzeitig


----------



## Minimax

EDIT: @rustaweli Oh, sorry, beim Schreiben hab ich wieder die neuesten Beiträge versäumt- Die Jungs @geomas @Kochtopf  haben recht, die Knarre/Clicker ist die erste und wichtigste Verteidigung gegen überdrehen, sie schleisst es praktisch aus. Das Entere bezieht sich aufs Werfen und knarrenlose Strategien. Ich hab ja gewisse Schwireigkeiten mit ontopic..


Nabend @rustaweli,
"?" liest sich ein bisschen wie "halllooohhh?" oder sogar "Whaaat?" aber stimmt, zu Deiner Frage:

Es ist natürlich kein Problem, auch mit Grundmontagen die Pin zu verwenden. Was aber auch mit schweren Wurfgewichten nicht ohne weiteres geht, ist das Werfen "von der Rolle" wie bei Statios oder Multirollen. Man muss entweder vorher Schnur abziehen und dann beim Wurf freigeben, oder mit seitlich gehaltenem Fingern als Schnurlaufröllchen (bzw. diesem albernen Wurfhaken) seitwärts über die Spulenkante werfen und dann mit dem Drall leben, oder aber im Wurfvorgang gleichzeitig die Spule in Rotation versetzen- der schwierig zu meisternde Wallis Cast (den ich weder beherrsche noch vermisse). Insofern unterscheidet sich das ausbringen einer Grundmontage mit der Pin nicht vom Ausbringen einer Posenmontage. Bei der Posenmontage arbeitet man natürlich mit der Strömung, die Pose und Köder so weit tragen kann wie das Auge (und die Schnur reicht). Kalweit zeigt in diesem Video die Varianten sehr gut: 



 (Wie gesagt: Auch wenn er hier das Werfen über Rolle zeigt- es funktioniert nicht. Indy, lass es.)
Zum zweiten Teil der Frage, Overspill bei plötzlichen Fluchten etc,: Entweder schaltest Du den Clicker ein. Dann gibt's kein überdrehen, aber die Sensibilität leidet. Oder- da haben sich unsre beiden Posts um ne Sekunde überschnitten, daher Selbstzitat: "Die Rolle ist ausserdem mit einer stille Hemmung ausgestattet, die sich über das kleine Rädchen auf der Frontplatte einstellen läßt, und die vor allem für das Grundangeln im Stillwasser praktisch ist: So kann man bei bei einem Run den gefürchteten Overspill verhindern."
So eine Stille Hemmung ist Merkmal vieler (besserer/älterer) Pins, sie sind nichts anderes als eine Bremse, die stufenlos die Bewegung der Spule auf der Achse hemmt. Da im Stillwasser bzw. bei festgelegter Grundmontage ein freies Laufen der Spule unnötig ist, zieht man sie etwas an. Kein Schnursalat.
Schnursalat bei Pins entsteht immer dann, wenn er auch bei Statios entstehen würde: Wenn die Schnur nicht unter Spannung/Zug steht. Bei der Pin heisst das in der Praxis, solange nicht der Wurf/ die Strömung/ hoffentlich ein Fisch die Schnur unter Spannung hält, muss man immer den Daumen oder ein anderes Körperteil auf der Spulenkante haben, oder eben Clicker oder stille Hemmung (wenn vorhanden) aktivieren. Niemals die Spule ohne Schnurspannung frei drehen lassen, auch nicht beim einkurbeln von loser Schnur- dann die Schnur durch die Finger der Rutenhand gleiten lassen und so Spannung herstellen, dann gibts auch keinen Fizz.

Ich selbst kriege immer dann Fizz auf meinen Pins, wenn ich schlampig die Ziehen&Schlagen Technik anwende, und nicht aufs Timing zwischen Rotationsgeschwindigkeit der Spule und Nachführen der Rutenspitze achte: Schwupps, hab ich herrliche lockere Klänge auf der Spule, die sofort von der nachfolgenden Schnur begraben und gefesselt werden, oder sich sogar um die Platte legen. Grauenhaft, grauenhaft.
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Vielen Dank Euch für die Antworten. So nach und nach kommt Licht ins Dunkle.


----------



## Forelle74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch für die Antworten. So nach und nach kommt Licht ins Dunkle.


Hallo
Bin ja auch erst seit letzten Jahr"Pin-Janer".
Aber damit zu Fischen ist schon was ganz anderes.
Hab schon ein paar Satzer drangehabt.
Mit der Knarre geht das ganz entspannt ohne Überschlag.
Ich Fische allerdings mit Pose und im Stillwasser .
Wenn du die Rute ablegst sollte sie stabil im Halter stehen oder liegen.
Der "Freilauf" ist mit Ratsche nicht so fein.
Wenn man mit der Pin mal nen 2kg Fisch drillt wird man das nicht so schnell vergessen.


@Dai
Deine Montage Fotos gefallen mir immer besonders gut.
Tolles Gewässer .


----------



## Dai

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Shootingstar Dai, der noch verraten muss, wie er die herrlichen Kontraste auf den Photos hinkriegt...



@Minimax
Noch bevor meine Leidenschaft für's Angeln entfacht wurde, war ich ständig mit meiner Pentax unterwegs. Das ging dann irgendwann so weit, dass ich sogar etwas Geld mit dem Fotografieren erwirtschaften konnte.
Heut muss man, um seinen Fotos etwas mehr "Glanz" zu verschaffen, nicht mehr unbedingt eine DSLR und einen leistungsstarken Rechner mit Photoshop besitzen. Heute kann das fast alles das Smartphone.
Zum Archivieren, Ansehen und schnelles Bearbeiten nutze ich die Google Fotos App. Möchte ich mehr Filter und mehr Spielereien haben, dann nutze ich die Photoshop App. Bei den bisher hier geposteten Bildern habe ich nur die Google Fotos App genutzt 

@Forelle74 
Danke!


----------



## Tricast

Ach ja schrieb:
			
		

> @Tricast[/USER] ist es, der keinen Wert auf dampfende Haufen in Wort und Bild legt - und vermutlich ist er nicht der einzige.



Nein, ich bin nicht der Einzige der keinen Wert auf Fäkalsprache legt auch wenn sie nur bildlich erfolgt. Auch wenn man kein kleines Latinum hat wie ich , sollte man in der Lage sein sich verständlich ausdrücken zu können.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Morgen muß Frau Hübner zur Insel Riems und wir dürfen mit. Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht eine Angel mitnehme um es mal in der Ryck zu probieren.


----------



## Dai

@Tricast
Stimmt, Du warst es  Ich teile Deine Einstellung vollkommen und versuche weiterhin auf Fäkalien in jeglicher Art und Weise zu verzichten. Es sei denn, ich habe davon was am Haken und es passt in einem Bericht.



Minimax schrieb:


> @Dai sehr anschauliches Photo Deiner Montage, cool. Könntest Du das Bild bitte bei Gelegenheit und mit ner kurzen Erklärung in dem von @dawurzelsepp begonnenen famosen Montagenthread posten? also hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/zeigt-uns-eure-montagen.345868/
> Danke,
> Minimax



Zeigt uns eure Montagen


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Morgen muß Frau Hübner zur Insel Riems und wir dürfen mit. Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht eine Angel mitnehme um es mal in der Ryck zu probieren.



Na das wär doch mal was! Viel Erfolg - und in jedem Falle ne gute gemeinsame Tour durch die nordostdeutsche Provinz!


----------



## geomas

Heute früh/vormittags hats mit den ersten Karauschen 2019 für mich geklappt. 
Die Größe ist allerdings noch deutlich ausbaufähig - 22 und 23cm.
Eine mit der „selbstarretierenden Polaris-Pose”, die andere mit der alten Abu Schwinge. 






Das nächste Mal bin ich richtig früh am Teich...

Die harten Pelzer-Pellets haben wieder mal funktioniert.Mais am Grund fand keine Abnehmer, 
dafür wurde die Polaris-Pose von den berühmt-berüchtigten Posenschubserfischen kaum einen Moment in Ruhe gelassen. 
Ein paar Mal sprang sogar ne kleine Rotfeder nach dem Spitzenring der Schwinge. 

Ein Karpfen von etwa 60cm schwamm gemächlich vor meinen Füßen herum, ward dann aber nicht mehr gesehen.

Ach ja - warm wars. Pfffh.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum erfolgreichen Karauschenansitz!!



geomas schrieb:


> Die harten Pelzer-Pellets haben wieder mal funktioniert.



Was sind das für Teile?
Hast du mal n link?


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Herzliches Petri zu den 2019ern!
@Dai danke fürs einstellen in den Montagen Thread


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri zu den Karauschen, @geo: Der frühe Vogel ist bei der Hitze wahrscheinlich der einzige, der noch was fängt. Ich wollte nach Feierabend auch noch los, aber ich glaube ich verzichte. Lehrte, 34 Grad!


----------



## Orothred

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri zu den Karauschen, @geo: Der frühe Vogel ist bei der Hitze wahrscheinlich der einzige, der noch was fängt. Ich wollte nach Feierabend auch noch los, aber ich glaube ich verzichte. Lehrte, 34 Grad!



Lehrte? Is ja auch gleich um die Ecke....zufällig im FVH?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nee, in Lehrte arbeite ich nur, leben und angeln tue ich im Bremer Umland. Kommst Du aus dem Lehrter Dunstkreis?


----------



## Orothred

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nee, in Lehrte arbeite ich nur, leben und angeln tue ich im Bremer Umland. Kommst Du aus dem Lehrter Dunstkreis?



Kommen tu ich aus Oberfranken....wohnhaft direkt in Hannover mittlerweile


----------



## geomas

In der Mittagshitze gab es auch noch Bisse, meine Reaktionsfähigkeit war allerdings suboptimal.

@Professor Tinca : Pelzer Pellets „red Sushi” und „brown Halibut” in 10mm - ich nehm die abwechselnd, ein paar davon werden auch gefüttert.
Mit denen hab ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit den Pellets der britischen Firmen.
Hatte heute „red Sushi” (glaub ich, ich hab beide Sorten zusammen in einer Köderbox) einmal am Pelletband und einmal durchbohrt mit halbem Knoblauch-Popup.
Ach ja - 16er Haken glaub ich.
Sorry, bin gerade unter Zeitdruck.

Nachtrag:





Pelzer Pellets „Red Sushi” und „Brown Halibut” gemischt in 10mm Größe.
Sie lassen sich ganz gut durchbohren. Mal verwende ich sie am Band, mal aufs Haar gezogen.
Auf der porösen, rauen Oberfläche haftet auch Teig/Paste ganz gut. Meine letzten beiden Schleien hab ich auf die Pelzer Pellets mit Knoblauchteig-Veredelung gefangen.
Die Pellets lösen sich im Wasser auf - man sollte spätetsten nach ner Stunde mal sehen, ob der Köder noch „intakt” ist.
Generell hab ich mittlerweile großes Vertrauen in diese beiden Sorten; im Zweifel probier ich die zuerst.

Nur zum Vergleich: die vier Pellets ganz oben sind Pellet O's von Sonubaits, „Crab” in 8mm.
Man sieht ganz gut die viel glattere Oberfläche der britischen „Baits”.

Alle Pellets sollte man problemlos im Handel bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke!
Mach langsam. Später antworten reicht auch.


----------



## Racklinger

Orothred schrieb:


> Kommen tu ich aus Oberfranken....wohnhaft direkt in Hannover mittlerweile


allmechd, ah a (exil-)frangge


----------



## Orothred

No fraaaale....


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @geomas und danke für die Pelletempfehlung!


----------



## rustaweli

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch für die Antworten. So nach und nach kommt Licht ins Dunkle.



Meine Güte, oder doch nicht.
Umso tiefer man in die Materie theoretisch vorzudringen versucht, umso so größer wird das Ganze. So viel zum ursprünglichem, "einfachen" Angeln, mit einer "einfachen", klassischen Pin. One Man, one Rod, one Reel und so 
Schmale, breite, große, kleine, solche Ratsche, solche Ratsche. Für solche Posen, für diese. Für`s Posenfischen, für`s Grundangeln,...
Nimmt ja fast Ausmaße wie beim Spinnfischen an.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Güte, oder doch nicht.
> Umso tiefer man in die Materie theoretisch vorzudringen versucht, umso so größer wird das Ganze. So viel zum ursprünglichem, "einfachen" Angeln, mit einer "einfachen", klassischen Pin. One Man, one Rod, one Reel und so
> Schmale, breite, große, kleine, solche Ratsche, solche Ratsche. Für solche Posen, für diese. Für`s Posenfischen, für`s Grundangeln,...
> Nimmt ja fast Ausmaße wie beim Spinnfischen an.


Ja, da muss man wissen was man will und für was man es will. Ich steh mittlerweile auch vor der Frage. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

So schwer ist es nicht, 4,5" Spulendurchmesser reichen für den Wald und Wiesen trotter mehr als aus und bei all bekommt man für um die 40 Tacken eine quasi Cyprinus was sehr viel Rolle fürs Geld bedeutet. Leider ist das Modell dass Tobias und ich haben nicht lieferbar aber vielleicht verrät welpi seine quelle


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, da muss man wissen was man will und für was man es will. Ich steh mittlerweile auch vor der Frage.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Genau da liegt das Problem.
Was mich angeht, so hätte ich gerne ein Mädchen für alles am mittleren Fluss. Mal trotten, mal mit Köfi an Pose treibend auf Räuber, öfter am Ufer auf Grund und auf das warten was da kommt.
Ach herrje.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So schwer ist es nicht, 4,5" Spulendurchmesser reichen für den Wald und Wiesen trotter mehr als aus und bei all bekommt man für um die 40 Tacken eine quasi Cyprinus was sehr viel Rolle fürs Geld bedeutet. Leider ist das Modell dass Tobias und ich haben nicht lieferbar aber vielleicht verrät welpi seine quelle



Aber so wie es sich liest, wird es schon schwieriger wenn man mal auch auf Grund will. Neben dem Durchmesser kommen dann noch Breite hinzu und so.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber so wie es sich liest, wird es schon schwieriger wenn man mal auch auf Grund will. Neben dem Durchmesser kommen dann noch Breite hinzu und so.


Das ist zu vernachlässigen. Du hast keine gigantischen Wurfweitem etc. - wenn du dir eine 4,5" Pin in angemessener Qualität kaufst und merkst, da ist Luft nach oben kannst du immer noch nachsteuern aber ich glaube nicht  dass du was vermissen wirst... das handling wird dich eh erstmal voll und ganz beanspruchen... versteiger dich nicht in theoretischen Details, die 4,5" Pin ist das äquivalent zur 11'1,5lbs avon - damit geht erstmal alles


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Orothred schrieb:


> No fraaaale....


Was bedeutet das???


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das???


Ja freilich


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja freilich


Das ist die wörtliche Übersetzung. 
Auf Hochdeutsch würde ich es so übersetzen: Aber sicher doch.
Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, da ich doch im tiefen Südosten des Freistaates wohnhaft bin.


----------



## rustaweli

Eben gefunden und gemerkt das ich mein Englisch wirklich langsam wieder auffrischen muß.
Finde es nicht schlecht.







Und hier die Homepage.
https://www.amateurangling.com/centrepin-reels-and-how-to-use-them


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...Leider ist das Modell dass Tobias und ich haben nicht lieferbar aber vielleicht verrät welpi seine quelle



Ja, klar.... ich hab die Madfish Wild River Mk2. Ich hab sie bei Amazon für knapp 79 Euronen plus 10 Euro Versand bekommen.


----------



## Orothred

mikesch schrieb:


> Das ist die wörtliche Übersetzung.
> Auf Hochdeutsch würde ich es so übersetzen: Aber sicher doch.
> Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, da ich doch im tiefen Südosten des Freistaates wohnhaft bin.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Forelle74

Ich hab mei er neuen(alten) Ryobi eine schicke Telerute gegönnt.
Danke nochmal an @geomas für den Tip.
Schaut die Combo nicht fein 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 aus?
Und das Wickelbild kann sich auch sehen lassen.


----------



## Welpi

@Forelle74 : Ah, die Megaforce Tele. Ich hab die 10-40g in 3,60m...gute Rute für den Kurs


----------



## geomas

@Forelle74 : Ich find die Combo prima. Die Rute hat mit ihrem rot/schwarzen Design was von nem alten Camaro oder Pontiac Trans Am, die Rolle eher was von nem Nissan 280Z oder so. 70er/80er Jahre. Wenn Burt Reynolds geangelt hätte, dann vielleicht mit so einer Combo.
Viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## geomas

#pellets

...hab hier https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1144#post-4941485 die Infos zu den Pellets aktualisiert....


----------



## feederbrassen

Fast halb elf Abends und noch 30C. 
Schxxx die Wand an 
Sorry für OT


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Forelle74Wenn Burt Reynolds geangelt hätte, dann vielleicht mit so einer Combo.



Das kommt sofort in mein Poesiealbum, schätze das ist einer der höchsten Segen, die man tacklestylistisch vergeben kann, danke dafür. Wobei: Steve McQueen hätte ne Steckrute verwendet.


----------



## geomas

Steve McQueens Steckrute dann aber in dem typischen dunklen Fox-Grün.


Nachtrag:





...das Fox-Grün* ist deutlich schöner als das alte Ford-Grün


Fox-Grün = British racing green?
Also meine (gebraucht erstandenenen) Fox-Friedfischruten sehen von der Farbe her super aus, so in Richtung alter Mini Cooper.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Ein sehr ein blickender Film den du von dem Kalweit vorgestellt hast. Habe das so noch nicht gesehen, das angeln mit der Pin. Kenn das alles nur vom hören sagen. Das macht die Sache jetzt für mich noch interessanter. Eine Pin mit größeren Spulendurchmesser kommt für mich wohl erstmal in Frage. Da ich meistens an unseren Vereinsflüsschen die Warme und nicht die Diemel (da hast du dich neulich vertan) fischen gehe und ich meist mit der Pose unterwegs bin wäre das wohl am sinnvollsten. Ein wirklich sehr schöner, lehrreicher Film. Danke dafür.

@geomas Ein dickes Petri zu deiner gelungenen Karauschenparty. Das ist ein wundervoller Teich, den du da beangeln darfst.
Ich wäre froh, wenn ich so etwas in der Nähe hätte. Und vielen Dank für die Pelletvorstellung.

@Forelle74 Mir gefällt deine Combo auch sehr gut. Die älteren Ryobirollen sind gute Schätzchen. 

@Wuemmehunter Das glaube ich dir nur zu gut. Bei 34 Grad möchte man sich am liebsten nur noch in den kühlen Keller verkriechen. Morgen soll ja Themperaturtechnisch der Höhepunkt erreicht werden, ächs. Freunde, wenn ihr angeln geht, bitte nur im Schatten. Wuemmehunter kann ein Lied davon singen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Steve McQueens Steckrute dann aber in dem typischen dunklen Fox-Grün.



Ich hab jetzt mal ein Shootout wichtiger siebziger Jahre Helden als Umfrage im Anglerlatein-Board erstellt. (Link nachtragen)  Mal sehen, vielleicht kristallisert sich was raus.


----------



## Jason

Du hast gute Ideen. Immer mal was neues.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal ein Shootout wichtiger siebziger Jahre Helden als Umfrage im Anglerlatein-Board erstellt. (Link nachtragen)  Mal sehen, vielleicht kristallisert sich was raus.



Bei 70er Jahre Helden fallen mir immer Yossarian (Alan Arkin in Catch 22) und auch Warren Oates als Bennie in „Bring mir den Kopf von Alfredo Garcia” ein.
Vielleicht vertrag ich die Hitze auch einfach nicht so gut.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @Forelle74 : Ich find die Combo prima. Die Rute hat mit ihrem rot/schwarzen Design was von nem alten Camaro oder Pontiac Trans Am, die Rolle eher was von nem Nissan 280Z oder so. 70er/80er Jahre. Wenn Burt Reynolds geangelt hätte, dann vielleicht mit so einer Combo.
> Viel Erfolg damit!



Nicht so ganz richtig....
Camarofahrer mache das so..:https://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/bowhunting/remembering-actor-archer-burt-reynolds


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Bei 70er Jahre Helden fallen mir immer Yossarian (Alan Arkin in Catch 22) und auch Warren Oates als Bennie in „Bring mir den Kopf von Alfredo Garcia” ein.
> Vielleicht vertrag ich die Hitze auch einfach nicht so gut.



Die Suche nach Garcias Schädel ist dabei auch ungemein humorvoll - einfach toll gemacht..


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal ein Shootout wichtiger siebziger Jahre Helden als Umfrage im Anglerlatein-Board erstellt. (Link nachtragen)  Mal sehen, vielleicht kristallisert sich was raus.


Da kann ich noch nicht mitreden, bin 80er Jahrgang


----------



## geomas

^ soso, 80er Jahrgang also. Prima Ausrede. 
Goethe? Schiller? Bach und Beethoven? Entschuldigung, da bin ich zu jung für...

Auch Filme sind KULTURGUT!




So, das ist natürlich nicht zu 100pro ernstgemeint, also bidde nicht ükelnehmen. 
Ich hab wohl zu lange an den Pellets geschnüffelt.


----------



## Racklinger

^^ tststs, immer diese Pellet-abhängigen

hab mir die Umfrage kurz angeguckt, da geht's ja um die "glorreichen Sieben". Das Original hab ich noch nicht gesehen, ist aber auf meiner "to watch" Liste. 
Und ja mei, als Kind war ich halt mehr draussen als vorm TV, und wenn TV dann mit Papa die alten Godzilla oder Jacki Chan Filme 



geomas schrieb:


> ^ soso, 80er Jahrgang also. Prima Ausrede.
> Goethe? Schiller? Bach und Beethoven? Entschuldigung, da bin ich zu jung für...


Kenn ich vom Hörensagen, musste ich in der Schule zum Glück nicht Büffeln, halt Stop "die Glocke" mussten wir mal teilweise auswendig lernen, das wars aber auch schon


----------



## Andal

So....... wieder im Lande und ab sofort wieder aktiv. 

Aber wenn einer eine Reise tut, hat er was zum verzählen. Heute Nacht mit dem Nightjet unterwegs. Zuerst 1.5 h Pause ohne Stromversorgung in München und dann nocmal 2 h auf freier Strecke, weil die Lok getauscht werden musste und dann nochmal den Geist aufgab. Ohne Strom heißt auch immer ohne Klimageräte. Jetzt weiss ich, wie sich das Zeug in Einmachgläsern fühlt.

Ich hoffe nur, dass es in 4 Wochen nicht mehr sooo heiss sein wird und die Schweizer Bahnen andere Qualitäten an den Start bringen wird.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal: welcome back im Ükel. Du hattest hoffentlich einen schönen Urlaub.


@all: Ich kann zwar auch noch etwas Geothe rezitieren (mir schlug das Herz, geschwind zu Pferde...) aber was ich heuten an PINs und Passwörten nicht nur lernen, sondern auch behalten muss, stellt das in den Schatten. Stellt Euch vor, wir müssten einen bestimmten PIN in die Pin eingeben, damit sie Schnur frei gibt... ich glaube, es ist schon wieder zu warm!


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich heute, bis Abends nicht schmelze, dann gibt es einen Versuch auf Rapfen.


----------



## geomas

Racklinger schrieb:


> ^^ tststs, immer diese Pellet-abhängigen
> 
> hab mir die Umfrage kurz angeguckt, da geht's ja um die "glorreichen Sieben". Das Original hab ich noch nicht gesehen, ist aber auf meiner "to watch" Liste.
> Und ja mei, als Kind war ich halt mehr draussen als vorm TV, und wenn TV dann mit Papa die alten Godzilla oder Jacki Chan Filme
> 
> 
> Kenn ich vom Hörensagen, musste ich in der Schule zum Glück nicht Büffeln, halt Stop "die Glocke" mussten wir mal teilweise auswendig lernen, das wars aber auch schon



Der junge Herr Racklinger ist also doch kein Kulturbanause: mit der Erwähnung von _*Godzilla*_ hast Du Dich gut aus der Affäre gezogen...
Viele Grüße vom anderen Ende der warmen Republik.


----------



## Andal

Bei dem ekelhaft warmen Wetter stellt sich eher die Frage, was man alles nicht tut...!


----------



## geomas

Ich geh gleich ins Kühlhaus.


----------



## Racklinger

Viele Grüße zurück vom anderen Ende der sehr warmen Republik. Im Moment ist an Angeln bei mir nicht zu denken. Höchstens in der Zeit vor oder nach Sonnenaufgang
Ich hasse so ne Hitze, Wohlfühltemperatur ist bei mir bis 28 Grad, alles drüber mag ich nicht
Wenigstens ist es nicht schwül....-


----------



## Andal

In der Bude hat es, bei Durchzug, jetzt schon 29 °C. Deutlich 10 °C über der normalen Wohlfühltemperatur.


----------



## Hecht100+

H


Racklinger schrieb:


> hab mir die Umfrage kurz angeguckt, da geht's ja um die "glorreichen Sieben". Das Original hab ich noch nicht gesehen, ist aber auf meiner "to watch" Liste.



Das Original ist aber ‚Die 7 Samurai‘ aus dem Jahre 1954, nach meiner Meinung noch etwas interessanter gemacht und absolut sehenswert. Liegt aber vielleicht am Asia-Touch, den ich habe.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> So....... wieder im Lande und ab sofort wieder aktiv.


​
Hallihallo,
schön das Du zurück bist, hoffe das Du gut erholt bist, wir brauchen Dich hier in verantwortungsvoller Position und haben Dich bereits vermisst,
herzlich
Dein
Minimax



Racklinger schrieb:


> wenn TV dann mit Papa die alten Godzilla oder* Jacki Chan Filme*





geomas schrieb:


> Der junge Herr Racklinger ist also doch kein Kulturbanause: mit der Erwähnung von _*Godzilla*_ hast Du Dich gut aus der Affäre gezogen..



Stimmt, Godzilla zählt!
Jackie Chan- nun ja, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht (so ists bei mir und verschiedenen Kumpels) Entweder mag man Western oder Eastern- wenige Leute sind Fans beider Genres. Ich bin natürlich eher der Westerntyp, eine ausnahme mache ich bei bestimmten Chuck Norris Streifen aus den 80ern, die müssesn dann aber sehr trashig und politisch fragwürdig sein.
@Hecht100+  Klar, die Glorreichen Sieben vermählen durch ihre Vorlage die beiden Genres in gewisser Weise,
daher auch der archaische "Krieger" Touch des Filmes.
Letzten Endes läuft es natürlich auf diese Kernfrage hinaus.


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> H
> 
> 
> Das Original ist aber ‚Die 7 Samurai‘ aus dem Jahre 1954, nach meiner Meinung noch etwas interessanter gemacht und absolut sehenswert. Liegt aber vielleicht am Asia-Touch, den ich habe.


Und wieder was gelernt


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> ​Stimmt, Godzilla zählt!
> Jackie Chan- nun ja, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht (so ists bei mir und verschiedenen Kumpels) Entweder mag man Western oder Eastern- wenige Leute sind Fans beider Genres. Ich bin natürlich eher der Westerntyp, eine ausnahme mache ich bei bestimmten Chuck Norris Streifen aus den 80ern, die müssesn dann aber sehr trashig und politisch fragwürdig sein.
> [.


Dann mach ich doch eine dritte Kategorie auf, "lustiges gegenseitiges verkloppen" egal ob Eastern (Chacki Chan) oder Western (Terence Hill/Bud Spencer). 

Ja Chuck Norris war Kult, genauso wie ich "America Ninja" mit dem Michael Dudikoff geliebt habe damals. Hab den ersten letztens mal wieder ein bisschen angeguckt und dachte mir nur " ist das schlecht"


----------



## Minimax

Das ist sooo cool, wochenlang posten wir hier prächtige Fangberichte, innovative Köderstrategien, Tacklereviews, detaillierte Montageanleitungen und brennen generell ein Feuerwerk der Fachlichen Kompetenz und des gegenseitigen anglerischen Ratschlags ab,
und dann erlauben wir uns ein einziges Mal, nur ein einziges Mal etwas hinsichtlich Godzilla, Steve McQueen, Chuck Norris, Eastern, Western und Trashfilmen über die Stränge zu schlagen-
Und _genau in diesem Augenblick_ kommt plötzlich the @Andal aus dem Urlaub zurück, und steht sozusagen mit dem Koffer mit der Hand mitten in der in Schutt und Asche gelegten WG Küche..
"Oh, Andal, also das ist jetzt nicht so wies aussieht also der Da hat angefangen, und dann meinten die Jungs dass.. und überhaupt war das alles ganz anders.."


----------



## Jason

@Andal Schön das du wieder dabei bist. Hast dich sicherlich gut erholt von uns. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

@Andal  Willkommensgrüße auch aus Bayern


----------



## geomas

Ja, herzlich willkommen zurück am Stammtisch, lieber @Andal !

Mögen die Rapfen besser in Fahrt kommen als der „Nightjet”.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist sooo cool, wochenlang posten wir hier prächtige Fangberichte, innovative Köderstrategien, Tacklereviews, detaillierte Montageanleitungen und brennen generell ein Feuerwerk der Fachlichen Kompetenz und des gegenseitigen anglerischen Ratschlags ab,
> und dann erlauben wir uns ein einziges Mal, nur ein einziges Mal etwas hinsichtlich Godzilla, Steve McQueen, Chuck Norris, Eastern, Western und Trashfilmen über die Stränge zu schlagen-
> Und _genau in diesem Augenblick_ kommt plötzlich the @Andal aus dem Urlaub zurück, und steht sozusagen mit dem Koffer mit der Hand mitten in der in Schutt und Asche gelegten WG Küche..
> "Oh, Andal, also das ist jetzt nicht so wies aussieht also der Da hat angefangen, und dann meinten die Jungs dass.. und überhaupt war das alles ganz anders.."


Meine Heia steht ja noch und wer fragt bei der Hitze nach intakten Küchen? Was jetzt zählt, sind funktionierende und kalte Getränkekeller!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist sooo cool, wochenlang posten wir hier prächtige Fangberichte, innovative Köderstrategien, Tacklereviews, detaillierte Montageanleitungen und brennen generell ein Feuerwerk der Fachlichen Kompetenz und des gegenseitigen anglerischen Ratschlags ab,
> und dann erlauben wir uns ein einziges Mal, nur ein einziges Mal etwas hinsichtlich Godzilla, Steve McQueen, Chuck Norris, Eastern, Western und Trashfilmen über die Stränge zu schlagen-
> Und _genau in diesem Augenblick_ kommt plötzlich the @Andal aus dem Urlaub zurück, und steht sozusagen mit dem Koffer mit der Hand mitten in der in Schutt und Asche gelegten WG Küche..
> "Oh, Andal, also das ist jetzt nicht so wies aussieht also der Da hat angefangen, und dann meinten die Jungs dass.. und überhaupt war das alles ganz anders.."



Ich muss an "four rooms' denken, als die Eltern heimkommen und folgendes sehen: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-2-a_gJDvm...yUFVvXM/s1600/Four+Rooms+Misbehavers+fire.jpg


----------



## Minimax

[QUOTE="Kochtopf, post: 4941715, member: 190770")
Ich muss an "four rooms' denken, als die Eltern heimkommen und folgendes sehen: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-2-a_gJDvm...yUFVvXM/s1600/Four+Rooms+Misbehavers+fire.jpg[/QUOTE]

Ja so ähnlich stellt ichs mir vor.
Mal was anderes mein Lieber, Du bist ja bereits in diesem lebensfeindlichen Moloch aus Lärm, Staub und Beton angekommen:
Wird heut ne Hitzeschlacht, das dürfte klar sein, und ich fürchte die wenigen FIsche, die noch japsen, werden uns eher nen Vogel zeigen als anbeissen.
Hab jetzt alle Vorbereitungen darauf umgelenkt, um die Angler unter feindlichen Umweltbedingungen am Leben und wurffähig zu erhalten. Flüssigkeit, Elektrolyte.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wollt Ihr echt angeln gehen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr echt angeln gehen?


Ja sichi

@Minimax tolle Arbeit! Freu mir


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr echt angeln gehen?



Aber sowas von. Wir sind Angler. Was bleibt uns übrig?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na dann Petri Heil! ... und setzt Euch was auf Eure Häupter.


----------



## Racklinger

Wenn man ein sehr schattiges Plätzchen hat, kann man es draussen aushalten wahrscheinlich. Für mich zurzeit aber nixe...


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Na dann Petri Heil! ... und setzt Euch was auf Eure Häupter.



Petri Dank. Muss mir Kopftechnisch was für el Potto ausdenken, Schätze Kufiyah wär keine schlechte Option (Beruflich kann ich sagen gibt eigentlich nix besseres).
Ich selbst werde wohl heute mal auf die Thermounterwäsche verzichten können.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So ein Kufiya steht El potto bestimmt gut!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So ein Kufiya steht El potto bestimmt gut!



Dacht ich nämlich auch. Und so würden wir wahrscheinlich endlich mal von der Entenpolizei kontrolliert werden, zahl ja nicht umsonst Steuern, da kann ich nach all den Jahren ja wohl mal ne Kontrolle verlangen.
Andererseits muss man ja nicht immer exotisch werden, die traditionelle Hitzetracht unseres Stammes hat früher doch auch gereicht: Unterhemd, Hosenträger und Taschentuch mit vier Knoten/Strohhut. Wer will, auch ne Zigarre. Aber Achtung: Es ist gilt als unfein, wenn die Bierpulle dann keinen Keramikverschluss hat.


----------



## rhinefisher

Steht ein nackter Mann 70m hoch über der Stadt im Wind und hört in infernalischer Lautstärke völlig irre Musik.
In der einen Hand Kaffee in der Anderen ne Fluppe.
rhinefisher macht Home Office ....


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach ja - die Erste meiner Billigbolos ist gekommen.
Angegeben 540cm/272gr - real 513cm/308gr ........
Ansonsten eine interessante Rute; kurzes Transportmaß, recht steif und hübsch.
Schreib ich dieser Tage mal was drüber - jetzt erstmal noch fleissig HO ... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Dank. Muss mir Kopftechnisch was für el Potto ausdenken,




Ein Kochtopf natürlich! 

Zur Not halt ne Kasserolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> real 513cm/308gr ........




Ok. Danke reicht.   

Meine neue Bolo ist auch heute angekommen.
Gemessen hab ich se nicht aber gewogen 262gr. bei ~6m Länge.
Handteil 21,5mm hinter dem Rollenhalter.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach ja - die Erste meiner Billigbolos ist gekommen.
> Angegeben 540cm/272gr - real 513cm/308gr ........
> Ansonsten eine interessante Rute; kurzes Transportmaß, recht steif und hübsch.
> Schreib ich dieser Tage mal was drüber - jetzt erstmal noch fleissig HO ... .





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine neue Bolo ist auch heute angekommen.
> Gemessen hab ich se nicht aber gewogen 262gr. bei ~6m Länge.
> Handteil 21,5mm hinter dem Rollenhalter.



Oh, ihr lieben kleinen Bolostrolche mit Euren lustigen Telerutenstreichen...Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass mit
Euren Neuanschaffungen, berichtet fleissig!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wird jemacht.
Ich muss aber erstmal damit angeln.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr echt angeln gehen?


Noch sind es etwa 5 Stunden, bis zur endgültigen Entscheidung ... tendenziell neige ich aktuell aber eher, die frühen Morgenstunden, also morgen früh anzupeilen. Jetzt glüht alles.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok. Danke reicht.
> 
> Meine neue Bolo ist auch heute angekommen.
> Gemessen hab ich se nicht aber gewogen 262gr. bei ~6m Länge.
> Handteil 21,5mm hinter dem Rollenhalter.


Gemütlich eine Runde zu bolen hätte auch was! Nur fehlen mir vorerst die Köder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf jeden Fall.

Heute isses mir aber zu heiß draußen.
Vielleicht morgen wieder aber da wird es dann eher ein Feederausflug.
Wird zu windig zum Posenangeln.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok. Danke reicht.
> 
> Meine neue Bolo ist auch heute angekommen.
> Gemessen hab ich se nicht aber gewogen 262gr. bei ~6m Länge.
> Handteil 21,5mm hinter dem Rollenhalter.



Dafür ist mein kurzes Ding bestimmt viel härter als deins....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dafür ist* mein kurzes Ding *bestimmt viel härter als deins....




Und hängt nie! 

Im Ernst....
In der Beschreibung meiner Rute stand was von Karpfen und Barben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Zeig doch bitte mal nen Link - man kann ja nicht genug Ruten haben..


----------



## geomas

#bolo

Ich werd mir kommende Woche wohl mal die Lineaeffe Excellent Bolo in 6m ansehen, auch die 7m (Andals Wahl) und 5m mal begrabbeln. 
Die sind nicht gerade leicht, aber wohl robust.

Andere mir empfohlene Ruten gibts nicht oder nicht mehr in D, und aus Italien bestellen ist mir irgendwie nix.


----------



## Forelle74

Welpi schrieb:


> @Forelle74 : Ah, die Megaforce Tele. Ich hab die 10-40g in 3,60m...gute Rute für den Kurs



Hab 17€ in der Bucht gezahlt .



geomas schrieb:


> @Forelle74 : Ich find die Combo prima. Die Rute hat mit ihrem rot/schwarzen Design was von nem alten Camaro oder Pontiac Trans Am, die Rolle eher was von nem Nissan 280Z oder so. 70er/80er Jahre. Wenn Burt Reynolds geangelt hätte, dann vielleicht mit so einer Combo.
> Viel Erfolg damit!


Ein besseres Lob kann man nicht bekommen.
Mir gefiel auch die goldene Zierwicklung pasend zur Rolle.
Die Rute ist zwar neuer, optisch aber doch eher Oldschool .

@Andal
Hallo zurück.
Kommt dir auf dem Bild was bekannt vor.
Die ist prima.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Andere mir empfohlene Ruten gibts nicht oder nicht mehr in D, und aus Italien bestellen ist mir irgendwie nix.




Meine kam heute aus Italien.
Mit UPS und in einem massiven Abflussrohr verpackt.

Ist die zweite Bolo, die ich in IT gestellt habe(über ebay) bisher und es lief beide Male problemlos.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kannst du dir ja nächste Woche mal angucken, bevor du voreilige Entscheidungen triffst. 
Die ist echt klasse!

Bevor man sich so'n schweren Klumpen aufhalst...... 

Aber begrabbel die mal danach auch noch. Dann fällt der Groschen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #bolo
> 
> Ich werd mir kommende Woche wohl mal die Lineaeffe Excellent Bolo in 6m ansehen, auch die 7m (Andals Wahl) und 5m mal begrabbeln.
> Die sind nicht gerade leicht, aber wohl robust.
> 
> Andere mir empfohlene Ruten gibts nicht oder nicht mehr in D, und aus Italien bestellen ist mir irgendwie nix.


Schwer is leicht was.


----------



## geomas

^^ gerne, ich hatte schon in NBR angefragt, der „Fang-Shop” hat zugesagt, daß ich die Lineaeffe-Bolos probewedeln darf.
Ist Deine Colmic Seven Keys wieder auf dem Markt?

@Andal : ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch - Du hattest die Excellent ja empfohlen (als etwas deftigere Bolo) und das Gewicht paßt für Dich, oder?
5 oder 6 Stunden lang werde ich sicher nicht am Fluß stehen und korrekt a la Bolognese angeln, sondern sie eher als beringte Stippe nutzen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wo wir gerade beim Billigzeug (das mir im Übrigen immer mehr zusagt..) sind:
Mit meiner TF Gear Pin freunde ich mich so langsam an; das klare Design gefällt mir immer besser.
Das fischen ohne jede Hemmung ist allerdings deutlich diffiziler als mit ner richtigen Pin...
Was solls - konzentriertes Vorgehen hat beim angeln ja etwas durchaus kontemplatives..


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal : ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch - Du hattest die Excellent ja empfohlen (als etwas deftigere Bolo) und das Gewicht paßt für Dich, oder?
> 5 oder 6 Stunden lang werde ich sicher nicht am Fluß stehen und korrekt a la Bolognese angeln, sondern sie eher als beringte Stippe nutzen.


Damit meinte ich eher mich selber..... bis jetzt bin ich mit der Lineaeffe voll zufrieden. Ich wollte ja eine smarte "Stellrute" haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ist Deine Colmic Seven Keys wieder auf dem Markt?



Die gehört inzwischen einem Kumpel.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca : okay, bin schon gespannt auf Deine neue federleichte Bolo (und auf meine Super-Specialist auch: der Spitzenring hat so'n komisches Innengewinde, was man damit wohl anstellen soll... ?). 

@Andal : danke, die Excellent ist auf der Liste weit oben; ich riskier nur vorher noch nen Blick auf die „Italo-Peitsche des Professors”.


----------



## geomas

So, evtl. gehts morgen früh, also mal richtig früh, an den Karauschenteich. Ziemlich starker NW-Wind ist angesagt: hart ist das Leben an der Küste.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> o.....*und auf meine Super-Specialist* auch



Die kannst du ja dann ausprobieren. 

Schwingspitze sollte gut gehen.

ich hab die Brachsen in letzter Zeit dort fast alle mit der Maver Feederrute gefangen.


----------



## Dai

Huhu zusammen,

da ich die Tage wieder mit meinem kleinen Sohn am Altarm der Ruhr spionieren war, so musste ich heute da mal meine Rute rein halten. Eigentlich bin ich ja fast ausschließlich mit der Feederrute und gefühlten 100kg Tacklkram unterwegs. Aber heute nicht! Nein, nicht bei der Hitze. Heute war ich nur mit leichten Gepäck unterwegs. Hatte nur das Kit meiner Kopfrute, Kescherstab (ich liebe den neuen Stab von Preston!), Rucksack, Mais u. Pinkies.....

Wollte heute einfach nur testen. Das Gewässer ausloten, Spots unter die Lupe nehmen und so.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich vielleicht hier mal ne Schleie erbeuten könnte?!






Na ja, eine Schleie habe ich heute nicht gefangen. Gefangen hatte ich Babyrotaugen, Schwarzmaulgrundeln und ein Rotauge für den Stammtisch zum Gucken:


----------



## thanatos

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber sowas von. Wir sind Angler. Was bleibt uns übrig?


ich hab hier 38°C im Schatten wenn ich jetzt losgehen würde Täten mir meine Lieben
mir die weiß gekleideten Jungs mit der Zwangsjacke hinter her schicken .


----------



## geomas

^^  sieht super aus, der Altarm! Petri, Dai!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht toll aus @Dai . 

Da würde ich auch gern mal angeln.


----------



## Andal

Was würde man sich in der Kluft des Rheintales um einen frischen Seewind freuen!


----------



## Forelle74

geomas schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> @Andal : ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch - Du hattest die Excellent ja empfohlen (als etwas deftigere Bolo) und das Gewicht paßt für Dich, oder?
> 5 oder 6 Stunden lang werde ich sicher nicht am Fluß stehen und korrekt a la Bolognese angeln, sondern sie eher als beringte Stippe nutzen.


Hab ja die gleiche in 6m.
Hab sie mir hauptsächlich fürs "Schleien stippen" un unseren Teichen gekauft.
Allerdings wollte ich was robustes wegen der Karpfen Plage.
Vom Nano Rotauge bis zum 4 pfünder hab ich schon einiges gefangen.
Auch den Zielfisch.
Ist schon cool wenn die 1,5g Pose zuckt und du nicht weist was an der anderen Seite am Band hängt.
Ein Smart oder ein Bulldozer
Mein letzter Satzer hatte 1900g und den hatte ich mit der Rute gut im Griff.
Hab aber auch nicht mega feines Zeug drauf.


----------



## MS aus G

Da es mir zum "Friedfischen" viiieeelll zu warm ist im Moment, musste ich meine Angelaktivitäten in die dunkle Tageszeit verlegen!

Die Fänge waren durchweg sehr gut, allerdings gab es leider "nur" Aal mit einer Ausnahme in Form einer 40iger Barbe! 

Der Tageshöchstfang waren 9 Aale, allerdings war davon keiner ü40! Ich weis so langsam auch nicht mehr, warum es nur Kleine an den Haken schaffen!?! Bei einem Tauwurm und einer Bienenmade ist schon ein ordentlicher Happen am 6er Haken, aber nur die Kleinen haben gebissen!

Das mit dem schweren Angeln habe ich auch wieder eingestellt, da es auch mitten im Strom nur kleine gab, und das Angeln mit "Besenstielen" ist nicht so meins!!!

Ein dickes Petri natürlich noch an all die vielen Ükel, die gefangen haben!!! War ja eigentlich jeder dabei!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : Petri, Mario, auch wenn die Wunschspecies nicht in verwertbarer Form dabei war!

@Forelle74 : danke, ich hatte Deine positive Haltung zur Excellent noch im Hinterkopf. Die 6m kostet hier knapp 50€, sicher ein sehr fairer Preis.


----------



## Andal

Die ganze Palette von Lineaeffe hat bei uns leider den Nimbus vom Billigheimer. Was aber ganz und gar nicht stimmt. Preiswerte Sachen, die durch die Bank ihr Geld sehr wert sind. Kein Zeug für den Nobel-Schröder, aber das wollen die auch vermutlich gar nicht bieten.


----------



## Xianeli

Was hier so alles abgeht  

Erkundige mich nächste Woche mal wo man in Solingen und Umgebung gut angeln kann dann probier ich mal in der Woche ein paar std ans Wasser zu kommen wenn ich die Zeit finde. 









Wie man sieht.... genug Arbeit momentan. Privat sowie beruflich. Und die Kinder gibt es ja auch noch


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Was hier so alles abgeht
> 
> Erkundige mich nächste Woche mal wo man in Solingen und Umgebung gut angeln kann dann probier ich mal in der Woche ein paar std ans Wasser zu kommen wenn ich die Zeit finde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326633
> Anhang anzeigen 326634
> 
> 
> Wie man sieht.... genug Arbeit momentan. Privat sowie beruflich. Und die Kinder gibt es ja auch noch


Oha, das kommt mir bekannt vor. Aber was solls. So ist nun mal das Leben.


----------



## ulli1958m

Nachdem wir uns gestern in der Wohnung vor der Hitze versteckt hatten musste ich heute für 2 Std bei nur 26 Grad ans Wasser.
Hätte Maden und Würmer vergessen, so daß ich die Method Feederruten aufbauen mußte. Gefangen habe ich zwar nix... nur einen fetten Biss versemmelt ... dennoch war es super schön und entspannend


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G Zumindest ist das ja mal ein Petri Heil wert. Bei 9 Aalen in einer Nacht, wurde es ja nicht langweilig. Tja, was soll man den großen Schlangendöbel noch alles anbieten damit sie beißen? Köfi, oder Schweineleber? Du musst es ja am besten wissen, was an deinem Hausgewässer geht. Halt uns doch auf den laufenden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr echt angeln gehen?


Waren wir und es war super - ein laues Lüftchen wehte über die Spree und wir fingen... alles weitere Morgen


----------



## Minimax

@Dai und @MS aus G na Dann ein kräftiges Petri Euch Beiden, cool das ihrs ans Wasser geschafft habt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Liebe Gemeinde,
Wie ihr sicher wisst hatte das TEAM FULDA gestern ein Revival an den Gestaden der Spree in der Bundeshauptstadt.
Nach einem langwierigen Konferenztag packte ich meinen turnbeutel (wir sind schließlich in Berlin) und begab mich zur Casa del Mini durch die glühende Betonwüste im Ödland der Hauptstadt. Einer überschwänglichen Begrüßung mit dem geheimen Ükelhandschlag folgte ein Kriegsrat bei einem kalten Getränk und kurz darauf ging es per Pedes ans Wasser, was bei den kuscheligen 37°C relativ strapaziös war. Mini ließ es sich nicht nehmen, mir eine Kopfbedeckung ans Herz zu legen, was mich rührte aber letzten Endes hatte er keinen passenden Deckel für diesen Topf. Vor Ort wurde der von @Minimax anvisierte Angelplatz bereits von Zunftbrüdern okkupiert und so konnten wir zwar nicht vom Schatten des Baumes profitieren und hatten den anglerisch unattraktiveren Platz - aber wir haben uns davon nicht abschrecken lassen und reagierten Ükelstyle - Centrepins raus, der Spaß beginnt!
Ein paar Bällchen vom Futter des Vertrauens kamen als Grundlage rein und hinterher mit den Maden! Aufgrund der eher niedlichen Strömung war es im Grunde normales Posenangeln, nur dass winzfische auf Pin deutlich mehr Spaß machen und so fischten wir uns jeder einen schönen Plötzenstrauß zurecht, während die Kollegen stromabwärts es eher gemächlicher angehen ließen und nichts fingen. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis die ersten Brassen am Platz waren und von Mini verhaftet wurden und natürlich hat sich auch unser Wappenfisch gemeldet, es war eine herrliche, entspannte angelei und eine leichte Brise sowie kalte Getränkedosen machten die Witterungsbedingungen erträglich.
Einmal gab es bei mir auf Made und Mais einen Biss, der die Trudex giftig ins rotieren brachte, heraus kam ein ca. 6cm großer Barsch der scheinbar mit vollem Elan auf das maiskorn geknallt war. Fast schon niedlich zu nennen!
Bald nachdem ein Plötz sich freiwillig für die weitere abendgestaltung gemeldet hatte und abgeschlagen werden musste packten wir die Posen weg und holten das Nachtgeschirr raus.
Ein fingerlanges Stück Plötzenschwanz wurde mit einem Einzelhaken versehen und mittels der MKII (eine passable Aalrute) direkt an der Spundwand ein paar Meter Flussabwärts abgelegt, Mini fischte mit Maden weiter und ansonsten regierte der allgegenwärtige Tauwurm.
Es wurde ruhiger, die Bisse wurden weniger und Mini fing noch ein paar Plötzchen als plötzlich der Freilauf an der MK II zu knarren anfing, kurz gewartet und angehauen und - hängt! Das war kein Aal, vom Drillverhalten hätte es auch ein nasser Sack sein können und ein erster Verdacht wurde kurz darauf bestätigt - ein Zander! Ein Zander?! Ein Zander! Der Fisch ließ sich problemlos landen, war mit 36cm kein Riese aber wen interessiert das? Schließlich hatte ich noch keinen Zander verhaften können. Die Freude war bei uns beiden groß und mein kongenialer Gastgeber war fasziniert davon, dass ich die Frechheit besaß, seine Expertise in den Wind zu schlagen und damit auch noch Erfolg zu haben  der Kleine wurde zügig und schonend zurückgesetzt, da er kein Maß hatte und augenscheinlich gut gehakt war. Leider trieb kurz darauf dennoch ein toter Zander vorbei, aber es kann sich natürlich um einen Zufall handeln, hust hust...
Völlig demoralisiert räumten unsere Nachbarn das Feld (natürlich nicht ohne Glückwünsche zum Fisch), die seit Beginn unseres Ansitzes genau zwei Fische fangen konnten, das passiert, wenn man sich auf den angelplatz eines Ükels setzt..! Mini bekam noch einen Biss auf der leichten Feeder und zauberte den Plötzenkönig des Abends aus der Spree, ein bildschöner Moppel der für enorm gute Laune bei allen Beteiligten führte und als wir uns gedanklich mit dem Heimweg auseinandersetzten bimmelte mein Glöckchen und der darauf beherzt gesetzte Anhieb brachte einen schmucken kleinen Spreebrassen zum Vorschein- yääääi! An meinen Gewässern gibt es keine Brassen, das war für mich die Kirsche auf der Sahnehaube und hat einen tollen angeltag herrlich abgerundet, mein Dank gebührt unserem Bruder Minimax, der die organisatorische Federführung übernahm und als vollendeter Gastgeber auftrat, mich tränkte und nährte und mir ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sein tackle überließ


----------



## Andal

Es wird mir auf ewig ein Rätsel bleiben, wie man sich überhaupt ohne eine adäquate Kopfbedeckung dem Wasser nähern mag!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Es wird mir auf ewig ein Rätsel bleiben, wie man sich überhaupt ohne eine adäquate Kopfbedeckung dem Wasser nähern mag!


Meine adäquate Kopfbedeckung nennt sich "Haar"


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann Petri Heil @Kochtopf und @Minimax !

Da habt ihr doch einen schönen Tag gehabt.
Wenn alles klappt werden Geomas und ich nächste Woche auch ein Ükeltreffen abhalten.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine adäquate Kopfbedeckung nennt sich "Haar"


Dann baue vor. Das mit dem Haar ist eine sehr begrenzte Sache.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann Petri Heil @Kochtopf und @Minimax !
> 
> Da habt ihr doch einen schönen Tag gehabt.
> Wenn alles klappt werden Geomas und ich nächste Woche auch ein Ükeltreffen abhalten.


Oh wie cool! Ich hoffe ihr werdet uns davon berichten  
Petri Dank, Pröfpröf!


----------



## Dai

Toller und schmunzeliger Bericht @Kochtopf. Glückwunsch für die überlisteten Fischi's, an Euch beiden!

Hatte mir letztens einen Hut zum fischen bei Real gekauft. Diesen hatte ich während meiner Session immer mal kurz in den Kescher gelegt, dann ab ins kühle Nass damit. Herrlich solch eine Erfrischung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na sicher doch.

Geomas will seine reparierte Rute abholen und das dann gleich mit einem gemeinsamen Angelnachmittag verbinden.


----------



## ulli1958m

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine adäquate Kopfbedeckung nennt sich "Haar"


Sowas altmodisches hatte ich früher auch mal


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf,  @Minimax Petri euch beiden. Der Ausflug an die Spree war für euch ja eine tolle Sache. Trotz Hitzeschlacht habt ihr gut gefangen. Schöner Bericht. Danke

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@geomas, @Professor Tinca Euch beiden wünsche ich natürlich ein schönes Beisammensein, spannende Gespräche und viel Petri. Schön das hier einige Leute einen persönlichen Kontakt wahren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## ulli1958m

Wie immer tolle Berichte und natürlich ein dickes Petri an den Fängern der letzten Tage.

Falls mal ein Treffen an der Weser im Bereich Bad Oeynhausen/Minden oder am Rhein Emmerich/Wesel geplant wird, würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen....schreibt mich einfach an wenn mal nicht reagiere.

Ein für mich neuer Fluss und ein Treffen mit netten Leuten ist immer ein Tagesausflug wert


----------



## Welpi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok. Danke reicht.
> 
> Meine neue Bolo ist auch heute angekommen.
> Gemessen hab ich se nicht aber gewogen 262gr. bei ~6m Länge.
> Handteil 21,5mm hinter dem Rollenhalter.



Hallo Prof, hört sich sehr interessant an! Was ist das nochmal genau für eine? Falls Du es schon irgendwo geschrieben hast hab ichs nicht mehr gefunden...


----------



## Welpi

So, zurück aus dem Vogtland. Zwei Tage Sitzung ohne Klima mit Südblick...war schön warm 

@Dai: Erstmal ein Riesenlob an Deine Berichte und vor allem die Photos....wirklich toll 

@Alle Bolokäufer /-tester: Bitte um Erfahrungsbericht, mir spukt so eine Rute gaaanz schwer im Hirn herum 

Deswegen auch @Forelle74: Könntest Du mir sagen, was Deine Lineaffe in 6m in realitas auf die Waage bringt? Das würde mich echt interessieren.

Ansonsten: Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren oder noch kommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Welpi schrieb:


> Hallo Prof, hört sich sehr interessant an! Was ist das nochmal genau für eine? Falls Du es schon irgendwo geschrieben hast hab ichs nicht mehr gefunden...



Bin gerade am See angekommen um die Rute auszuprobieren. Ist leider sehr böiger Wind heute. 
Vom handling stellt sie schonmal die super ultegra in den Schatten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin gerade am See angekommen um die Rute auszuprobieren. Ist leider sehr böiger Wind heute.
> Vom handling stellt sie schonmal die super ultegra in den Schatten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326651


Schönes Ding , hat relativ wenig Lametta, right?


----------



## Welpi

Sieht optisch schon sehr gut aus!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schönes Ding , hat relativ wenig Lametta, right?



Jo. Sieht super aus finde ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Chaos hier....
Hab gerade den ersten Fisch mit der neuen Bolo gefangen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

......da läuft auch noch die tote Rute ab....
Zwei Brachsen im Unterfangkescher.


----------



## Welpi

Schicke Schleimer...Petri!


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf,
vielen Dank für den schönen Report unserer kleinen Ukelei. Das es ein schöner Abend wird, war mir ohnehin klar, aber das es dann so toll (und garnicht heiss, sondern mild) wird, da hab ich nicht mit gerechnet. Ich sehe jetzt meine biedere kleine Spreestelle mit ganz anderen Augen bzw. DU hast sie mir geöffnet! Vielen Dank dafür!
Und ich sehe das @Professor Tinca und @geomas ebenfalls ein Ukeltreffen, Sektion Nordost planen- unbedingt machen Jungs, das wird bestimmt ganz toll.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nanoplötzen  gehen auch.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ......da läuft auch noch die tote Rute ab....
> Zwei Brachsen im Unterfangkescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326657


Dickes Petri Prof


----------



## phirania

Hier hat die Hitze auch ihre Spuren hinterlassen...
Es fehlt ca 40 cm Wasser.
Und Karpfen und Brassen schwimmen an der Oberfläche.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Auf Anfrage beim LFV soll in den nächsten Tagen dann auch eine Sauerstoffpumpe aufgebaut werden.


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, hier gehts ja wieder ab.
...war heute schon 5.20 Uhr am Wasser und werde nach einem Päuschen (in der Koje) zum Stammtisch zurückkehren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja nee iss klar...
Da glaube ich nicht nur dass die härter ist - ich weiß es..
Ich weiß aber auch was die kostet..
Da hast Du dir was richtig gutes gegönnt...


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und hängt nie!
> 
> Im Ernst....
> In der Beschreibung meiner Rute stand was von Karpfen und Barben.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin gerade am See angekommen um die Rute auszuprobieren. Ist leider sehr böiger Wind heute.
> Vom handling stellt sie schonmal die super ultegra in den Schatten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326651


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, hier gehts ja wieder ab.
> ...war heute schon 5.20 Uhr am Wasser und werde nach einem Päuschen (in der Koje) zum Stammtisch zurückkehren.


Dann Ruhe dich schön aus,damit du wieder fitt bist.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Hier hat die Hitze auch ihre Spuren hinterlassen...
> Es fehlt ca 40 cm Wasser.
> Und Karpfen und Brassen schwimmen an der Oberfläche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326661
> 
> Auf Anfrage beim LFV soll in den nächsten Tagen dann auch eine Sauerstoffpumpe aufgebaut werden.


Bei uns in der Elbe Suerstoff mangel.Sehr viel tote Fishe.Das ist


----------



## Forelle74

Welpi schrieb:


> So, zurück aus dem Vogtland. Zwei Tage Sitzung ohne Klima mit Südblick...war schön warm
> 
> @Dai: Erstmal ein Riesenlob an Deine Berichte und vor allem die Photos....wirklich toll
> 
> @Alle Bolokäufer /-tester: Bitte um Erfahrungsbericht, mir spukt so eine Rute gaaanz schwer im Hirn herum
> 
> Deswegen auch @Forelle74: Könntest Du mir sagen, was Deine Lineaffe in 6m in realitas auf die Waage bringt? Das würde mich echt interessieren.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten: Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren oder noch kommen!



Hallo
Natürlich gerne Welpi.
335g wiegt die Rute ohne Rolle.

Petri an @Kochtopf @Minimax zu den Fängen.
Tolle tour habt ihr da gemacht 

@Professor Tinca
Petri zu den Brassen und Nano Plötzen.
Nano stell ich mir aber kleiner vor.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nanoplötzen sind unter 30cm.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Hier hat die Hitze auch ihre Spuren hinterlassen...
> Es fehlt ca 40 cm Wasser.
> Und Karpfen und Brassen schwimmen an der Oberfläche.
> Auf Anfrage beim LFV soll in den nächsten Tagen dann auch eine Sauerstoffpumpe aufgebaut werden.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Elbe Suerstoff mangel.Sehr viel tote Fishe.Das ist xx



Ja, schlimm. Hoffentlich bringt die Pumpe Linderung. An der Spree gehts noch, aber der Landwehrkanal und abwärts daon müffelts bereits, man sieht auch kleine Barsche japsen (das sind typischerweise die ersten Opfer hier, dann kommen die Rapfen). 
Der übliche erlauf hier wird sein, dass am Ende der Hitzewelle ein Starkregen jede Menge Biomasse ins Wasser spült, und dann heisst antreten
für die Fischis zum letzten Appell. Jedes Jahr das gleiche.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja nee iss klar...
> Ich weiß aber auch was die kostet..
> Da hast Du dir was richtig gutes gegönnt...



Jupp. Die macht Laune.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@TEAMFULDA: Petri, Euch beiden und Glückwunsch zum ersten Zander @Kochtopf. Respekt, dass Ihr Euch überhaupt ans Wasser gewagt habt. War das so ne Art Streetfishing, sprich mitten in der Stadt?
@TEAMNORDOST, ich erlaube mir mal Euch im Doppelpack so zu nennen @geomas und @Professor Tinca. Ich wünsch Euch für Euer Ükeltreffen viel Erfolg und nich mehr Spaß. Und die Dir, lieber Professor, natürlich auch noch einen Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Defloration der neuen Bolo. Sind ja mal wieder echte Schmuckstücke, Deine Brassen. 
Allen anderen, die auch am Wasser waren, sind oder (wie ich) heute noch eine Tour planen, wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Petri Heil. 
Bei uns ist es übrigens heute mit 20 Grad vergleichsweise kühl. Hoffentlich macht den Fischen das nichts aus. Ich werde nachher erfahren.


----------



## phirania

Bin gerade nicht beim angeln 
Nur in Beobachtungsfunktion unterwegs


----------



## phirania

Fischbrut gibt es reichlich im Uferbereich und Wasserläufer auch.


----------



## Andal

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu gestern Abend.......

Die "Rapfenstunde" habe ich etwas verpennt - wörtlich zu nehmen. Dafür liessen sich noch zwei juvenile Zander den MaSoCa Rapfenturbo schmecken. Monoton eingezwurrlt packten sie voller Freude zu. Am reinrassigen Rapfenzeug war da natürlich von einem echten Drill keine Rede. Werde wohl wieder in der späten Abendstunde meinen Liebeling nutzen... die packt die Rapfenblinker noch gut und wird mir sicher mehr Freude machen. Wie immer halt.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @TEAMFULDA: Petri, Euch beiden und Glückwunsch zum ersten Zander @Kochtopf. Respekt, dass Ihr Euch überhaupt ans Wasser gewagt habt. War das so ne Art Streetfishing, sprich mitten in der Stadt?



Hi Wümme,
ich erlaub mir mal dem Kochtopf orgreifend die Situation zu beschreiben.
Die Hitzeschlacht ist so wie wir dachten garnicht eingetreten, und das obwohl wir in der Sonne sassen. An dieser Stelle, obwohl an der Stadtspree, liegt eine Art Windschneise, das bedeutet das wir durch eine angenehme Brise gut gekühlt wurden, leider erschwerte die Böigkeit
das angeln mit Bibberspitze. Daher ist Pose oder spitzenloses Grundangeln an den meisten Tagen die Weapon of Choice. Und in der unschönen
Jahreszeit ist der beständige Wind dort natürlich eine ziemliche Ekelhaftigkeit.
Es handelt sich um die Spree in Charlottenburg, etwas oberhalb der Kreuzung mit dem Landwehrkanal und dem Hohenzollernkanal. Der Fluss ist dort etwa 50m breit, mit einer tiefe on 1,50 bis 180 am Rand, die bis zur mit 2,5-300 m wird. Er weisst den Charakter eines ziemlich strukturlosen Kanals auf, mit sehr geringer Strömung, die je nach tageszeit und Schleusen etc. wechseln kann. Zwar sind in diesem Abschnitt auch Spundwände orhanden, aber der Wasserspiegel liegt nur etwa 30cm unterhalb des Ufers. Trotz der geringen Strömung herrscht durch den Wind und in der schönen Jahreszeit durch den regen Boot- und Dampfererkehr häufig ein eigentümlich hefitger, hackiger Wellengang or, weswegen die meisten klassischen Posenmodelle dort ihre Probleme haben. Es ist allerdings kein Problem -zumindest Ufernah- einen Futterplatz anzulegen. Plötze und Brassen sind Hauptfisch, ergänzt durch Rotfedern, hinzu kommen Aal Barsch Zander und Zander.
Die Ufer sind on breiten Grünflächen gesäumt, was das Angeln, besonders das nachtangeln, logistisch sehr bequem macht, aber natürlich muss man sich die Stelle mit Erholungssuchenden teilen- es herrscht aber eine freundliche Atmosphäre or, ich habe nie schlechte Erfahrungen dort gemacht. AUch nachts ist es dort sicher, statt gefährlicher Mörderbanden taucht ab und zu sogar ein Fuchs oder ein Reiher auf und erbettelt sich einen Köderfisch. Generell ists dort ein buntes Leben, und wenn man deutlich zu erkennen gibt das man ein "guter" Angler ist, stösst man nur auf freundliches Wohlwollen. Ich habe sogar einmal eine studentische Picknickparty um 20m ersetzen können, weil ich lieb und höflich gefragt habe und erklärt warum ich gerade an dieser Stelle angeln muss. Hunde und Kleinkinder sind häufig und neugierig, aber alle räumen die Hinterlassenschaften ihrer ierbeinigen Lieblinge weg, und generell sind die Wiesen sauber und adrett. Eigentlich ist hier gut angeln.
hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Die macht Laune.



Schonmal etwas Besseres in der Hand gehabt?
Falls ja, sag bitte bescheid..


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Hi Wümme,
> ich erlaub mir mal dem Kochtopf orgreifend die Situation zu beschreiben.
> Die Hitzeschlacht ist so wie wir dachten garnicht eingetreten, und das obwohl wir in der Sonne sassen. An dieser Stelle, obwohl an der Stadtspree, liegt eine Art Windschneise, das bedeutet das wir durch eine angenehme Brise gut gekühlt wurden, leider erschwerte die Böigkeit
> das angeln mit Bibberspitze. Daher ist Pose oder spitzenloses Grundangeln an den meisten Tagen die Weapon of Choice. Und in der unschönen
> Jahreszeit ist der beständige Wind dort natürlich eine ziemliche Ekelhaftigkeit.
> Es handelt sich um die Spree in Charlottenburg, etwas oberhalb der Kreuzung mit dem Landwehrkanal und dem Hohenzollernkanal. Der Fluss ist dort etwa 50m breit, mit einer tiefe on 1,50 bis 180 am Rand, die bis zur mit 2,5-300 m wird. Er weisst den Charakter eines ziemlich strukturlosen Kanals auf, mit sehr geringer Strömung, die je nach tageszeit und Schleusen etc. wechseln kann. Zwar sind in diesem Abschnitt auch Spundwände orhanden, aber der Wasserspiegel liegt nur etwa 30cm unterhalb des Ufers. Trotz der geringen Strömung herrscht durch den Wind und in der schönen Jahreszeit durch den regen Boot- und Dampfererkehr häufig ein eigentümlich hefitger, hackiger Wellengang or, weswegen die meisten klassischen Posenmodelle dort ihre Probleme haben. Es ist allerdings kein Problem -zumindest Ufernah- einen Futterplatz anzulegen. Plötze und Brassen sind Hauptfisch, ergänzt durch Rotfedern, hinzu kommen Aal Barsch Zander und Zander.
> Die Ufer sind on breiten Grünflächen gesäumt, was das Angeln, besonders das nachtangeln, logistisch sehr bequem macht, aber natürlich muss man sich die Stelle mit Erholungssuchenden teilen- es herrscht aber eine freundliche Atmosphäre or, ich habe nie schlechte Erfahrungen dort gemacht. AUch nachts ist es dort sicher, statt gefährlicher Mörderbanden taucht ab und zu sogar ein Fuchs oder ein Reiher auf und erbettelt sich einen Köderfisch. Generell ists dort ein buntes Leben, und wenn man deutlich zu erkennen gibt das man ein "guter" Angler ist, stösst man nur auf freundliches Wohlwollen. Ich habe sogar einmal eine studentische Picknickparty um 20m ersetzen können, weil ich lieb und höflich gefragt habe und erklärt warum ich gerade an dieser Stelle angeln muss. Hunde und Kleinkinder sind häufig und neugierig, aber alle räumen die Hinterlassenschaften ihrer ierbeinigen Lieblinge weg, und generell sind die Wiesen sauber und adrett.
> hg
> Minimax


Dein " v " iss kaputt


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dein " v " iss kaputt


Das Fenster Vau, oder das Vogel Eff?


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dein " v " iss kaputt



Ischweiss, liegt na nem bestimmten Laptop den ich ab und zu nutze, die Ükels wissen seit langem Bescheid, ist n altes Problem, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. Schön das Du mal hier vorbeischaust, wie läuft die Angelei bei Dir so?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schonmal etwas Besseres in der Hand gehabt?
> Falls ja, sag bitte bescheid..




Die sensas groß poisson ist noch ein bisschen steifer aber dafür auch etwas dicker.


----------



## Andal

Bei den Boloposen sollte ich wohl nachlegen...... für den "Missbrauch" bin ich ja gut gerüstet. Jetzt muss mal was für den bestimmungsgemäßen Betrieb her. Das Langstockfischen ist ja sehr anregend.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sensas groß poisson ist noch ein bisschen steifer aber dafür auch etwas dicker.


Dicker ist ....


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Bei den Boloposen sollte ich wohl nachlegen...... für den "Missbrauch" bin ich ja gut gerüstet. Jetzt muss mal was für den bestimmungsgemäßen Betrieb her. Das Langstockfischen ist ja sehr anregend.



Man muß sich da nicht qüälen - eine schön breite Rutenauflage hilft sehr...
Du trottest ja nicht, also besteht auch keine Notwendigkeit den Stecken permanent in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nanoplötzen sind unter 30cm.


Ich würde es so einordnen:
Bis 30 Mikroplötzen
Bis 20 Nanoplötzen
Ab 40 Yottaplötzen 


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @TEAMFULDA: Petri, Euch beiden und Glückwunsch zum ersten Zander @Kochtopf. Respekt, dass Ihr Euch überhaupt ans Wasser gewagt habt. War das so ne Art Streetfishing, sprich mitten in der Stadt?


Für mich war es eine recht abgefahrene Sache, in 90% aller Fälle sehe ich wirklich niemanden wenn ich angeln gehe. Aber tatsächlich sehr nett und verhältnismäßig Idyllisch.



> Bei uns ist es übrigens heute mit 20 Grad vergleichsweise kühl. Hoffentlich macht den Fischen das nichts aus. Ich werde nachher erfahren.


Lieber Wuemme, zieh was raus! Gestern fing der Wetterwechsel ja an und die Fische störte es nicht nachhaltig (außer die vermaledeiten Aale)


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man muß sich da nicht qüälen - eine schön breite Rutenauflage hilft sehr...
> Du trottest ja nicht, also besteht auch keine Notwendigkeit den Stecken permanent in der Hand zu halten.


So ist's ja auch gedacht.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein preußisch-amtliches „Petri heil” an TEAM FULDA - danke für den so lebendig geschriebenen Bericht, @Kochtopf und danke für die Erläuterungen zur Stadtspree, @Minimax ! 
Besonders toll ist es natürlich, daß Ihr „außerhäusig” jeweils „neue Species” fangen konntet bei Euren Besuchen.

@Professor Tinca : Glückwunsch zur Trabucco und Petri heil zu dem gemischten Kescher! Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf das gemeinsame Angeln.

@phirania : tja, kann man nur hoffen, daß die Sauerstoffpumpe was bringt.

@Wuemmehunter : Petri für den Abend-Ansitz! Und natürlich danke für die guten Wünsche in Sachen TEAMNORDOST.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Glückwunsch zur Trabucco und Petri heil zu dem gemischten Kescher! Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf das gemeinsame Angeln.





geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein preußisch-amtliches „Petri heil” an TEAM FULDA - danke für den so lebendig geschriebenen Bericht, @Kochtopf und danke für die Erläuterungen zur Stadtspree, @Minimax !
> Besonders toll ist es natürlich, daß Ihr „außerhäusig” jeweils „neue Species” fangen konntet bei Euren Besuchen.
> 
> @Professor Tinca : Glückwunsch zur Trabucco und Petri heil zu dem gemischten Kescher! Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf das gemeinsame Angeln.



Ich auch. An dem See bin ich auch gerade wieder.


----------



## geomas

Tja, also ich war tatsächlich um 5.20 Uhr am Wasser heute. Für meine Verhältnisse ist das ganz außerordentlich früh.
Nun ja - es war wie von den Wetterfröschen angekündigt kühler als an den vergangenen Tagen und auch windiger.

Hab heute mit 2 Swingtipruten geangelt, die Posenangelei erschien mir wenig sinnvoll, da der Wind so ganz grob in meine Richtung wehte.
War an der gleichen Angelstelle wie vorgestern. An diesem großen Teich/kleinen See sind die möglichen Angelplätze wirklich rar. Heute war gar kein Badebetrieb und somit wäre einer der Stege am kleinen „Strand” theoretisch nutzbar gewesen. Aber dann hätte ich mitten im Wind gesessen - und der hätte mit Sicherheit Opfer in Form von leichten Gegenständen gefordert.

Als Köder hab ich erneut die neulich beschriebenen Pellets genommen, leider hab ich anfangs wirklich einen Fehlbiß nach dem nächsten verzeichnen müssen. Vermutlich haben die Karauschen oder andere Teichinsassen nur an den Pellets herumgespielt.

Nach einer kleinen Pause (zum Auto geflitzt, nen Pullover unter dem Fleece-Hoodie angezogen) hab ich an einer Rute probehalber 2 Maiskörner angeboten und wurde schnell mit einem sehr eindeutigen Biß belohnt - Karausche von etwa 22-23cm. Seltsam - etwa 90% aller von mir gefangenen Karauschen aus diesem Gewässer haben diese Länge. Bisher hatte ich noch keine unter 20cm, das Maximum lag bei 33 oder 34cm.

Der nächste Biß, Anhieb - ZACK! Eine Nano-Rotfeder fliegt mir entgegen. Plötz und Rotfedern aus diesem Teich sind deutlich spindelförmiger, schlanker als ihre Artgenossen zum Beispiel aus der Warnow oder den umliegenden Torflöchern.
Es folgten einige Fehlbisse, die Maiskörner wiesen die typischen „Nagespuren” der Rotfedern auf.

Hab dann erneut den Köder gewechselt, die Wahl fiel auf auftreibende „Softpellets” in gelb - starkriechend mehr nach Buttersäure als nach Ananas. Ein kleines Bleischrot etwa 5cm vom Haken hielt das gelbe Etwas in Grundnähe.
Gab auch sofort einen Biß - nein, keine Karausche, ein Karpfen wäre mit Volldampf abgerauscht, na, prima, ne schöne grüne Tinca!
Die wirklich tolle Aktion der alten Abu-Rute hat das relativ dünne Vorfach und den kleinen Haken (18er Preston PR-C1) nicht zum Problem werden lassen, nach ner Minute oder so war die Schleie im Kescher.
Dummerweise war die Tinca durch die andere Schnur geschwommen und hatte einen furchtbaren Tüddel hinterlassen. Nun ja - Neumontage an beiden Ruten.

Hab dann beide Ruten mit den Ananas-Softpellets beködert (diesmal nicht am Haar, sondern die weichen Pellets direkt auf den Hakenbogen gezogen, aber nur knapp gehakt).
Es gab noch zwei Plötz und zwei weitere Rotfedern, alle schön und agil, aber ziemlich lütt.





Der Wind wurde immer stärker und das Beobachten der Spitzen ermüdete meine Augen.
Links übrigens ne normale Schwingspitze, rechts eine von einem britischen Bastler erstandene Konstruktion, die sich trotz ihrer Kürze absolut bewährt hat.

Insgesamt hab ich unfaßbar viele Bisse versemmelt, die Gründe dafür liegen bei mir (Konzentration, 2 Ruten statt einer), aber zumindest teilweise wohl auch am Wind.
Ansonsten hat die Mecklenburger Natur wieder einiges geboten: der Rotmilan zog seine Kreise, Kraniche tröteten, Karauschen sprangen ganz früh am Morgen, ein Graureiher sah sich den Teich aus der Luft an.

Nach dem Zusammenpacken und Verladen des Gerödels bin ich halb um den Teich rum - vor zwei Jahren hatte ich an der gegenüberliegenden Teichseite ein schönes Plätzchen gefunden.
Auf dem Weg dorthin nahm ein Feldhase bei meinem Anblick die Beine in die Hand, ich kanns ihm nicht verdenken, auch wenn vom Rotmilan größere Gefahr ausgeht als vom alten Geo.

Der Angelsteg war schon vor zwei Jahren in einem kritischen Zustand,





...heute war schon die Bezeichnung „Steg” eine äußerst wohlwollende Umschreibung.
Ne, bei allem Wagemut - zu riskant.

Ein paar Meter weiter gab es dann doch noch eine mögliche Angelstelle:





...mit langem Kescher und nicht zu langer Rute eventuell nutzbar

Werde da bei Gelegenheit nochmal hin.


Ach ja, Nachtrag: die Tinca maß als zweitkleinste Schleie des Jahres 2019 42cm und hat damit meinen Durchschnitt gedrückt (stolz wie Bolle, der Geo).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @geomas .

Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## geomas

Petri dank!
Ich geh mal fix ohne Angel zum Fluß nebenan, Lage peilen. Vielleicht am Wochenende kurz mal hin...


----------



## Forelle74

@geomas
Petri
Wunderbarer Bericht und tolles Gewässer .

@Professor Tinca
Ich bin irgendwie auf ignorieren gekommen.
Wie bekomme ich das Rückgängig?
Habs hinbekommen .


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, also ich war tatsächlich um 5.20 Uhr am Wasser heute. Für meine Verhältnisse ist das ganz außerordentlich früh.
> Nun ja - es war wie von den Wetterfröschen angekündigt kühler als an den vergangenen Tagen und auch windiger.
> 
> Hab heute mit 2 Swingtipruten geangelt, die Posenangelei erschien mir wenig sinnvoll, da der Wind so ganz grob in meine Richtung wehte.
> War an der gleichen Angelstelle wie vorgestern. An diesem großen Teich/kleinen See sind die möglichen Angelplätze wirklich rar. Heute war gar kein Badebetrieb und somit wäre einer der Stege am kleinen „Strand” theoretisch nutzbar gewesen. Aber dann hätte ich mitten im Wind gesessen - und der hätte mit Sicherheit Opfer in Form von leichten Gegenständen gefordert.
> 
> Als Köder hab ich erneut die neulich beschriebenen Pellets genommen, leider hab ich anfangs wirklich einen Fehlbiß nach dem nächsten verzeichnen müssen. Vermutlich haben die Karauschen oder andere Teichinsassen nur an den Pellets herumgespielt.
> 
> Nach einer kleinen Pause (zum Auto geflitzt, nen Pullover unter dem Fleece-Hoodie angezogen) hab ich an einer Rute probehalber 2 Maiskörner angeboten und wurde schnell mit einem sehr eindeutigen Biß belohnt - Karausche von etwa 22-23cm. Seltsam - etwa 90% aller von mir gefangenen Karauschen aus diesem Gewässer haben diese Länge. Bisher hatte ich noch keine unter 20cm, das Maximum lag bei 33 oder 34cm.
> 
> Der nächste Biß, Anhieb - ZACK! Eine Nano-Rotfeder fliegt mir entgegen. Plötz und Rotfedern aus diesem Teich sind deutlich spindelförmiger, schlanker als ihre Artgenossen zum Beispiel aus der Warnow oder den umliegenden Torflöchern.
> Es folgten einige Fehlbisse, die Maiskörner wiesen die typischen „Nagespuren” der Rotfedern auf.
> 
> Hab dann erneut den Köder gewechselt, die Wahl fiel auf auftreibende „Softpellets” in gelb - starkriechend mehr nach Buttersäure als nach Ananas. Ein kleines Bleischrot etwa 5cm vom Haken hielt das gelbe Etwas in Grundnähe.
> Gab auch sofort einen Biß - nein, keine Karausche, ein Karpfen wäre mit Volldampf abgerauscht, na, prima, ne schöne grüne Tinca!
> Die wirklich tolle Aktion der alten Abu-Rute hat das relativ dünne Vorfach und den kleinen Haken (18er Preston PR-C1) nicht zum Problem werden lassen, nach ner Minute oder so war die Schleie im Kescher.
> Dummerweise war die Tinca durch die andere Schnur geschwommen und hatte einen furchtbaren Tüddel hinterlassen. Nun ja - Neumontage an beiden Ruten.
> 
> Hab dann beide Ruten mit den Ananas-Softpellets beködert (diesmal nicht am Haar, sondern die weichen Pellets direkt auf den Hakenbogen gezogen, aber nur knapp gehakt).
> Es gab noch zwei Plötz und zwei weitere Rotfedern, alle schön und agil, aber ziemlich lütt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Wind wurde immer stärker und das Beobachten der Spitzen ermüdete meine Augen.
> Links übrigens ne normale Schwingspitze, rechts eine von einem britischen Bastler erstandene Konstruktion, die sich trotz ihrer Kürze absolut bewährt hat.
> 
> Insgesamt hab ich unfaßbar viele Bisse versemmelt, die Gründe dafür liegen bei mir (Konzentration, 2 Ruten statt einer), aber zumindest teilweise wohl auch am Wind.
> Ansonsten hat die Mecklenburger Natur wieder einiges geboten: der Rotmilan zog seine Kreise, Kraniche tröteten, Karauschen sprangen ganz früh am Morgen, ein Graureiher sah sich den Teich aus der Luft an.
> 
> Nach dem Zusammenpacken und Verladen des Gerödels bin ich halb um den Teich rum - vor zwei Jahren hatte ich an der gegenüberliegenden Teichseite ein schönes Plätzchen gefunden.
> Auf dem Weg dorthin nahm ein Feldhase bei meinem Anblick die Beine in die Hand, ich kanns ihm nicht verdenken, auch wenn vom Rotmilan größere Gefahr ausgeht als vom alten Geo.
> 
> Der Angelsteg war schon vor zwei Jahren in einem kritischen Zustand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...heute war schon die Bezeichnung „Steg” eine äußerst wohlwollende Umschreibung.
> Ne, bei allem Wagemut - zu riskant.
> 
> Ein paar Meter weiter gab es dann doch noch eine mögliche Angelstelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...mit langem Kescher und nicht zu langer Rute eventuell nutzbar
> 
> Werde da bei Gelegenheit nochmal hin.
> 
> 
> Ach ja, Nachtrag: die Tinca maß als zweitkleinste Schleie des Jahres 2019 42cm und hat damit meinen Durchschnitt gedrükt (stolz wie Bolle, der Geo).


@geomas Petri.Schöner Bericht und Bilder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Schluss für heute. Windig und komische Wolken im Anmarsch.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu gestern Abend.......
> 
> Die "Rapfenstunde" habe ich etwas verpennt - wörtlich zu nehmen. Dafür liessen sich noch zwei juvenile Zander den MaSoCa Rapfenturbo schmecken. Monoton eingezwurrlt packten sie voller Freude zu. Am reinrassigen Rapfenzeug war da natürlich von einem echten Drill keine Rede. Werde wohl wieder in der späten Abendstunde meinen Liebeling nutzen... die packt die Rapfenblinker noch gut und wird mir sicher mehr Freude machen. Wie immer halt.



Petri zu den Zandern! Der Liebeling - ist das die universell einsetzbare Fliegenrutenblank-Peitsche?


----------



## MS aus G

Allen Fängern natürlich wieder ein dickes, dickes Petri!

Von meiner Seite aus hat sich leider wieder nichts geändert! Gestern gab es 4 Aale, wovon wieder keiner ü40 hatte! Es ist wie verhext dieses Jahr, fange im Verhältnis zu den letzten Jahren eigentlich sehr, sehr gut, aber sonst waren auch immer mal ein paar Bessere dabei! Naja ich will jetzt nicht meckern, denn das wäre auf einem hohen Niveau, aber es könnte,....!

Naja weitermachen und schauen, was noch so kommt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Zandern! Der Liebeling - ist das die universell einsetzbare Fliegenrutenblank-Peitsche?


Genau. Ich hatte und liebte in meinem Leben schon einige Angelruten. Aber die ganz besonders!


----------



## Andal

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen Fängern natürlich wieder ein dickes, dickes Petri!
> 
> Von meiner Seite aus hat sich leider wieder nichts geändert! Gestern gab es 4 Aale, wovon wieder keiner ü40 hatte! Es ist wie verhext dieses Jahr, fange im Verhältnis zu den letzten Jahren eigentlich sehr, sehr gut, aber sonst waren auch immer mal ein paar Bessere dabei! Naja ich will jetzt nicht meckern, denn das wäre auf einem hohen Niveau, aber es könnte,....!
> 
> Naja weitermachen und schauen, was noch so kommt!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Das entspricht aber haargenau den Lehrbüchern. Je weiter man sich von den Flussmündungen nach oben hangelt desto seltner werden die Rogner und die Milchner bleiben klein.


----------



## alexpp

@geomas 
Deine Aufnahmen sind ebenfalls Spitze!


----------



## Welpi

Forelle74 schrieb:


> 335g wiegt die Rute ohne Rolle.



Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## geomas

Petri nochmals an den Professore.

Und Petri natürlich auch an @MS aus G  - schade, daß die Aale zwar beißen, aber eben nicht im gewünschten Format!


Und @alle  danke für die netten Worte zum Bericht!

Und danke an @Andal für die Liebeling-Info - hab noch mal fix die Suche bemüht: „Batson Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF”.
Durch die Nicht-mehr-Pafferei spare ich pro Woche glatt 20€, da könnte sowohl die Trabucco Energhia XR Allround als auch ein handgebauter „Liebeling”-Clone drin sein, wenn ich auch in Zukunft die Finger vom Tobacco lasse...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Petri nochmals an den Professore.
> 
> 
> Und @alle  danke für die netten Worte zum Bericht!
> 
> Und danke an @Andal für die Liebeling-Info - hab noch mal fix die Suche bemüht: „Batson Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF”.
> Durch die Nicht-mehr-Pafferei spare ich pro Woche glatt 20€, da könnte sowohl die Trabucco Energhia XR Allround als auch ein handgebauter „Liebeling”-Clone drin sein, wenn ich auch in Zukunft die Finger vom Tobacco lasse...


Wenn das mal keine Motivation liefert nicht zu rauchen

Petri mein lieber und danke für deinen famosen Bericht! Auch ein dickes Petri an den Pröfpröf


----------



## alexpp

geomas schrieb:


> ..wenn ich auch in Zukunft die Finger vom Tobacco lasse...


Paar Monate standhaft bleiben, dann denkt man kaum noch dran.


----------



## geomas

...im Prinzip bin ich schon durch mit dem Thema Paffen. Ab und zu denk ich dran, aus Gewohnheit (hab praktisch seit der 9. Klasse geraucht, mit nur einem Aufhör-Versuch). Kritisch wirds sicher, wenn ich emotionale Tiefschläge verdauen muß, vielleicht finde ich dafür rechtzeitig ne bessere Strategie im Umgang damit.

Ne coole Feederrute (bislang zu wenig benutzt) und ne gebrauchte 2teilige Drennan-Rute, die leider in 3 Teilen ankam*, hab ich mir schon leisten können.


*) und vom Prof repariert wurde - bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ne coole Feederrute (bislang zu wenig benutzt) und ne gebrauchte 2teilige Drennan-Rute, die leider in 3 Teilen ankam*, hab ich mir schon leisten können.
> 
> *) und vom Prof repariert wurde - bin schon sehr gespannt.



Das ist doch ein guter Anfang und eine tolle Motivation nicht mehr zu rauchen.

Dann klappt's auch noch mit Trabucco statt Tobacco. 



geomas schrieb:


> Durch die Nicht-mehr-Pafferei spare ich pro Woche glatt 20€, da könnte sowohl die Trabucco Energhia XR Allround als auch ein handgebauter „Liebeling”-Clone drin sein, wenn ich auch in Zukunft die Finger vom Tobacco lasse...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Petri nochmals an den Professore.
> 
> Und Petri natürlich auch an @MS aus G  - schade, daß die Aale zwar beißen, aber eben nicht im gewünschten Format!
> 
> 
> Und @alle  danke für die netten Worte zum Bericht!
> 
> Und danke an @Andal für die Liebeling-Info - hab noch mal fix die Suche bemüht: „Batson Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF”.
> Durch die Nicht-mehr-Pafferei spare ich pro Woche glatt 20€, da könnte sowohl die Trabucco Energhia XR Allround als auch ein handgebauter „Liebeling”-Clone drin sein, wenn ich auch in Zukunft die Finger vom Tobacco lasse...


Bis Weihnachten hast du locker einen Liebeling, inkl. passerdem Custom-Cover beisammen.


----------



## geomas

Trabucco statt Tobacco - sehr schön, danke!

Heute sinds 12 Wochen ohne Fluppen. 
Heute ging übrigens in der „Bucht” ne ABU Legerlite weg, aber die sah mir seltsam aus. Bin ja jetzt gebranntes Kind, auch wenn sich der Drennan-Ruten-Kauf doch zum Positiven gewendet hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie ist die überhaupt zerbrochen?
Hat der Verkäufer sie schon kaputt verschickt?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie ist die überhaupt zerbrochen?
> Hat der Verkäufer sie schon kaputt verschickt?



Sehr gute Frage - ich hab keine Antwort. Laut Verkäufer war sie einwandfrei.
Das Transportrohr war stabil, aber unten nicht gepolstert. Ein harter Schlag/Stoß auf den Stopfen des Transportrohres hätte eventuell Schaden anrichten können durch Stauchung.
Angeblich hat ein Kumpel (Angelgerätehändler) vom Verkäufer die Rute verpackt und verschickt. Hab den Kaufpreis zurückbekommen, auf die Transportkosten hab ich verzichtet. 
Wenn eine Reparatur nicht möglich gewesen wäre, hätte ich die Drennan geplündert und mit dem Griff vermutlich eine meiner alten Swingtipruten beglückt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Angeblich hat ein *Kumpel *(Angelgerätehändler) vom Verkäufer die Rute verpackt und verschickt.




Da haben wir doch den Übeltäter! 

Im Rohr kann die nicht kaputtgehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, danke für die Erläuterung eures gestrigen Gewässers @Minimax und @Kochtopf . Klingt viel angenehmer, als ich dachte. Und danke für die teilweise oppulent bebilderten Berichte von Eurer aller Touren, macht immer wieder aus Neue Spaß, sich durch den Ükel zu klicken.
Ich hab heute keine Bilder von meinem Feierabendentspannungsangeln an der Wümme. Wenn wir einen Setzkescher benutzen dürften, sähe das Foto fast so prall aus, wie das von @Professor Tinca. Bei mir waren es drei schöne Brassen so wie mehrere Nanoplötz n und ein halbes Dutzend unserer Wappenfische. Gefangen habe ich sie übrigens, dem Ükel-Herdentrieb folgend, mit der Bolo. Pose war ne 2,4 gr tragende Loafer, Köder das gesamte Spektrum. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! Na das liest sich doch wie ein absolut korrekt absolviertes Feierabendentspannungsangeln.


----------



## ulli1958m

Welpi schrieb:


> @Alle Bolokäufer /-tester: Bitte um Erfahrungsbericht, mir spukt so eine Rute gaaanz schwer im Hirn herum


Hier gibbet auch ein paar Infos
https://www.champions-team.de/tipps...t-Shimano-Super-Ultegra-und-Shimano-Exage.php


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, danke für die Erläuterung eures gestrigen Gewässers @Minimax und @Kochtopf . Klingt viel angenehmer, als ich dachte. Und danke für die teilweise oppulent bebilderten Berichte von Eurer aller Touren, macht immer wieder aus Neue Spaß, sich durch den Ükel zu klicken.
> Ich hab heute keine Bilder von meinem Feierabendentspannungsangeln an der Wümme. Wenn wir einen Setzkescher benutzen dürften, sähe das Foto fast so prall aus, wie das von @Professor Tinca. Bei mir waren es drei schöne Brassen so wie mehrere Nanoplötz n und ein halbes Dutzend unserer Wappenfische. Gefangen habe ich sie übrigens, dem Ükel-Herdentrieb folgend, mit der Bolo. Pose war ne 2,4 gr tragende Loafer, Köder das gesamte Spektrum. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


...und Angeln ohne einen Ferdinand ist möglich, aber fad. Oder!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, danke für die Erläuterung eures gestrigen Gewässers @Minimax und @Kochtopf . Klingt viel angenehmer, als ich dachte. Und danke für die teilweise oppulent bebilderten Berichte von Eurer aller Touren, macht immer wieder aus Neue Spaß, sich durch den Ükel zu klicken.
> Ich hab heute keine Bilder von meinem Feierabendentspannungsangeln an der Wümme. Wenn wir einen Setzkescher benutzen dürften, sähe das Foto fast so prall aus, wie das von @Professor Tinca. Bei mir waren es drei schöne Brassen so wie mehrere Nanoplötz n und ein halbes Dutzend unserer Wappenfische. Gefangen habe ich sie übrigens, dem Ükel-Herdentrieb folgend, mit der Bolo. Pose war ne 2,4 gr tragende Loafer, Köder das gesamte Spektrum. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


Erstmal ein herzliches Petri zum bunten Sträußken! Ich finde es supersympathisch, dass du dich von uns anstiften lässt, seien es currymaden, seien es bolos 
Catinka bestellt Ferdinand liebe Grüße


Funfact: bis auf zwei aalansitze habe ich seit dem Ükeltreffen ausschließlich mit @Minimax geangelt  kein schlechter Schnitt für die Entfernung


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal: Natürlich war der Bub dabei. Der lässt mich nicht allein losfahren


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Die Grüße gehen zurück. Ferdi hat gerade wild piepsend und mit den Vorderpfoten rudernd,geträumt . Wahrscheinlich von Catinka.


----------



## Jason

Heidewitzka. Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden an der Arbeit und dann schaut man in den Stammtisch Thread rein und muss feststellen, dass man wieder einiges zu lesen hat, wenn man auf den laufenden bleiben will. Während der Arbeit blicke ich ja hin und wieder übers Handy ins Geschehen, aber so wirklich habe ich die Zeit da nicht.
@Andal Dickes Zander Petri. Es sind und bleiben Edelstfische. Letzte Woche gab es die Filetstücke von meinen 71er Zander. Ein Genuss.

@Professor Tinca Petri Heil, mein Freund. Da hast du mal wieder gnadenlos zugeschlagen. Schöne Brassen hast du mit deiner
neuen Errungenschaft gezogen. Gefällt mir, vom aussehen sehr gut.

@geomas Danke für deinen schönen und vor allen Dingen ausführlichen Bericht. Du schreibst immer bis ins Detail. Da denke ich meist, dass ich mitten drin bin. Wenigstens etwas, da ich nicht zum fischen komme.

@MS aus G Bleib am Ball. Du knackst schon die 40er Marke.

@Wuemmehunter Petri zu deiner gesamten Strecke. Schön, das du und Ferdinand euren Spaß hattet.

Gruß Jason

Ps: Danke für die tollen Bilder, die ihr abgeliefert habt.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Elbe Suerstoff mangel.Sehr viel tote Fishe.Das ist


Vielleicht sollten wir mal bei der Geschäftsleitung nach fragen, ob man dieses braune Dingsbums da nicht aus der Smiley Liste löschen könnte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Andal Dickes Zander Petri. Es sind und bleiben Edelstfische. Letzte Woche gab es die Filetstücke von meinen 71er Zander. Ein Genuss.


Hilft alles nix, wenn sie nicht deutlich über dem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß liegen. Mein persönliches Küchenmaß beinhaltet ja auch immer den aktuellen Gusto und den Speiseplan. Und hier hat es ja glücklicherweise genügend Zander, um da sehr generös zu sein.


----------



## Jason

@Andal Die großen kommen auch noch.


----------



## Minimax

Also,
Ich finde -und ich darf sagen, das ich in unserem Club ja auch eher einer der Liebhaber der leiseren Töne bin-
Ein leidenschaftlicher Angler darf auch mal leidenschaftlich fluchen. Und der Heilige muss mir erst noch mal
genannt werden, der beim Vorfachbruch bei nem guten Johnny oder ner  strammen Tinca
 "Oh, meinertreu, verflixt" sagt, und nicht "Scheixxe!"
Hat nicht Dick Walker auch mal das böse Wort in den Mund genommen, als es um Rekordgewichte ging`?
Darum. Freunde. lasst uns fluchen, und sagsts auch. Wir müssen uns auch entlasten.
Aber, wir sind Ükels, wir brauchen keine Zwinkersmilies, und auch keine braunen Dreiecksmilies, vor allem nicht in
Serie. Mit Flüchen ists wie mit Bauchgeräuschen: Manchmal müssen sie raus, aber meist kann mans auch
diskret regeln.
Wenn ich sage, "Nabend Jungs, Hypothek ist gekündigt, Missus ist mit Julio gen Las Vegas gefahren, und Boss hat
mich rausgeschmissen", dann hab ich wenigstens noch den Schneid mit letzter Kraft die zwei XX in "Scheixxe"
einzufügen anstatt feige dieses gewisse Smilie zu posten. Und garantiert werden dann einzwei Jungs da sein,
die mir klarmachen, das ich nur ne bessere Montage brauchem und nen Stündchen am Wasser zwr nichts besser macht,
aber auch nicht schadet.
hg
Minimax


TLDR: Manchmal tut ein Kraftwort not, und so muss es auch sein, wir sind ja keine Einhornfarm. Aber das ist unser kleiner Clubraum hier, und man muss ja auch nicht ständig aufs Parkett spucken. Am besten ma überprüft sich selbst in seiner Rede,


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Ischweiss, liegt na nem bestimmten Laptop den ich ab und zu nutze, die Ükels wissen seit langem Bescheid, ist n altes Problem, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. Schön das Du mal hier vorbeischaust, wie läuft die Angelei bei Dir so?
> Na, ich würde sagen, da ist noch Luft nach oben. Ich warte auf Frischwasser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Also,
> Ich finde -und ich darf sagen, das ich in unserem Club ja auch eher einer der Liebhaber der leiseren Töne bin-
> Ein leidenschaftlicher Angler darf auch mal leidenschaftlich fluchen. Und der Heilige muss mir erst noch mal
> genannt werden, der beim Vorfachbruch bei nem guten Johnny oder ner  strammen Tinca
> "Oh, meinertreu, verflixt" sagt, und nicht "Scheixxe!"
> Hat nicht Dick Walker auch mal das böse Wort in den Mund genommen, als es um Rekordgewichte ging`?
> Darum. Freunde. lasst uns fluchen, und sagsts auch. Wir müssen uns auch entlasten.
> Aber, wir sind Ükels, wir brauchen keine Zwinkersmilies, und auch keine braunen Dreiecksmilies, vor allem nicht in
> Serie. Mit Flüchen ists wie mit Bauchgeräuschen: Manchmal müssen sie raus, aber meist kann mans auch
> diskret regeln.
> Wenn ich sage, "Nabend Jungs, Hypothek ist gekündigt, Missus ist mit Julio gen Las Vegas gefahren, und Boss hat
> mich rausgeschmissen", dann hab ich wenigstens noch den Schneid mit letzter Kraft die zwei XX in "Scheixxe"
> einzufügen anstatt feige dieses gewisse Smilie zu posten. Und garantiert werden dann einzwei Jungs da sein,
> die mir klarmachen, das ich nur ne bessere Montage brauchem und nen Stündchen am Wasser zwr nichts besser macht,
> aber auch nicht schadet.
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> TLDR: Manchmal tut ein Kraftwort not, und so muss es auch sein, wir sind ja keine Einhornfarm. Aber das ist unser kleiner Clubraum hier, und man muss ja auch nicht ständig aufs Parkett spucken. Am besten ma überprüft sich selbst in seiner Rede,




Der Unterschied zwischen Scheixxe und  erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.. .
Gehört nicht per se zum Grobangeln auch ein eher restringierter Code?


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> ... und garantiert werden dann einzwei Jungs da sein,
> die mir klarmachen, das ich nur ne bessere Montage brauchem und nen Stündchen am Wasser zwr nichts besser macht,
> aber auch nicht schadet....



Und genau dafür liebe ich den Ükel und seine Gentlemen!


----------



## Forelle74

H


geomas schrieb:


> Trabucco statt Tobacco - sehr schön, danke!
> 
> Heute sinds 12 Wochen ohne Fluppen.
> Heute ging übrigens in der „Bucht” ne ABU Legerlite weg, aber die sah mir seltsam aus. Bin ja jetzt gebranntes Kind, auch wenn sich der Drennan-Ruten-Kauf doch zum Positiven gewendet hat.


Hallo
Ich wollte noch was zum Rutenbruch Thema Beitragen:
Ich hab schon einige Ruten verschickt.
Und auch geschickt bekommen.
Da ist mir nie was passiert.

Selbst beim Flug nach Norwegen ging alles Prima.
Da waren 2 Steck und 2 Teleruten mit dabei.
Ich hatte alles im Koffer, und die gehen damit nicht so zimperlich um.
Selbst der Fliegenrute ist nich pasiert.
Die waren aber nur im Flies und im Transportrohr.

Was eher pasiert ist das mal die Spitze verbiegt und evtl knickt.
Aber die Rute in der Mitte?
Da muss schon viel rohe Gewalt ran.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin die Herren!
Weiß jemand wo ich diese "fluted Avons" bekommen kann?
Oder hat schonmal jemand damit gefischt?




Was ich eigentlich noch interessanter finde, sind diese "Avon-Foils"
https://nobbystackle.wordpress.com/2015/01/31/some-interesting-floats/
Das erschließt neue Möglichkeiten..
Ich habe noch irgendwo etwas Ähnliches, das ist aber sehr plump und fuktioniert eher wie ne Gierfähre.. .


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Also,
> Ich finde -und ich darf sagen, das ich in unserem Club ja auch eher einer der Liebhaber der leiseren Töne bin-
> Ein leidenschaftlicher Angler darf auch mal leidenschaftlich fluchen. Und der Heilige muss mir erst noch mal
> genannt werden, der beim Vorfachbruch bei nem guten Johnny oder ner  strammen Tinca
> "Oh, meinertreu, verflixt" sagt, und nicht "Scheixxe!"
> Hat nicht Dick Walker auch mal das böse Wort in den Mund genommen, als es um Rekordgewichte ging`?
> Darum. Freunde. lasst uns fluchen, und sagsts auch. Wir müssen uns auch entlasten.
> Aber, wir sind Ükels, wir brauchen keine Zwinkersmilies, und auch keine braunen Dreiecksmilies, vor allem nicht in
> Serie. Mit Flüchen ists wie mit Bauchgeräuschen: Manchmal müssen sie raus, aber meist kann mans auch
> diskret regeln.
> Wenn ich sage, "Nabend Jungs, Hypothek ist gekündigt, Missus ist mit Julio gen Las Vegas gefahren, und Boss hat
> mich rausgeschmissen", dann hab ich wenigstens noch den Schneid mit letzter Kraft die zwei XX in "Scheixxe"
> einzufügen anstatt feige dieses gewisse Smilie zu posten. Und garantiert werden dann einzwei Jungs da sein,
> die mir klarmachen, das ich nur ne bessere Montage brauchem und nen Stündchen am Wasser zwr nichts besser macht,
> aber auch nicht schadet.
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> TLDR: Manchmal tut ein Kraftwort not, und so muss es auch sein, wir sind ja keine Einhornfarm. Aber das ist unser kleiner Clubraum hier, und man muss ja auch nicht ständig aufs Parkett spucken. Am besten ma überprüft sich selbst in seiner Rede,


Ein echter Missgriff, z.B. der Verlust der Mutter aller Döbel, darf auch schon mal mit dem Fachwort für die braune Masse belegt werden. Aber weder die pure Zimperlichkeit, noch der inflationäre Gebrauch von Kraftausdrücken bringen uns weiter. Der etwas gewähltere Umgang miteinander sehr wohl. Von uns allen hat es eh keiner mehr nötig, sich so pubertierend darzustellen. Wir haben alle einen einzigartigen Spleen, Vogel... wie auch immer!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin die Herren!
> Weiß jemand wo ich diese "fluted Avons" bekommen kann?
> Oder hat schonmal jemand damit gefischt?



Posenbau

Aber gefischt habe ich auch noch nicht damit. In der anschliessenden Diskussion im Posenbauthreads haben einige der üblichen Verdächtigen
angegeben die Dinger gebaut und auch damit geangelt zu haben, der allgemeine Tenor war das die eigentlich nix ausser Drall bringen.

Funfact zu dem schönen Video: Unser Ukelbruder @Tricast hat genau die zum niederknien und händefalten tolle Ruten-Rollen Kombi die Bailey dort verwendet.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Posenbau
> 
> Aber gefischt habe ich auch noch nicht damit. In der anschliessenden Diskussion im Posenbauthreads haben einige der üblichen Verdächtigen
> angegeben die Dinger gebaut und auch damit geangelt zu haben, der allgemeine Tenor war das die eigentlich nix ausser Drall bringen.



Jo - das mit dem Drall habe ich auch schon mal gehört.
Der Herr Bailey ist da wohl eher für die Kamera mit den Dingern zugange...
Tatsächlich spuken seit einigen Stunden Bilder eines über und über mit Balsastaub bedekten rhinefishers durch meinen Kopf..
Diese Foils haben es mir irgendwie angetan - jetzt muß ich erstmal nen Klotz Balsa besorgen..


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Andal Die großen kommen auch noch.


Ja natürlich werden die wieder kommen. Wohldosiert. Es wäre auch fürchterlich, wenn sie immer beissen würden. Man verkäme ja sofort zum arrogant wirkenden Scheusal.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ein echter Missgriff, z.B. der Verlust der Mutter aller Döbel, darf auch schon mal mit dem Fachwort für die braune Masse belegt werden. Aber weder die pure Zimperlichkeit, noch der inflationäre Gebrauch von Kraftausdrücken bringen uns weiter. Der etwas gewähltere Umgang miteinander sehr wohl. Von uns allen hat es eh keiner mehr nötig, sich so pubertierend darzustellen. Wir haben alle einen einzigartigen Spleen, Vogel... wie auch immer!



Dieser eklatante Mangel an Geprahle ist wirklich erfrischend, jedoch gelegentlich auch etwas langweilig - wie gut dass ihr mich habt..


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dieser eklatante Mangel an Geprahle ist wirklich erfrischend, jedoch gelegentlich auch etwas langweilig - wie gut dass ihr mich habt..


Ach wenn du ein bisschen Popcorn-Chat brauchst, schau einfach in den Angeln in Politik und Verbänden Bereich. 
Herrlich deftig (Achtung Ironie), wie die sich da gegenseitig anpflaumen.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ach wenn du ein bisschen Popcorn-Chat brauchst, schau einfach in den Angeln in Politik und Verbänden Bereich.
> Herrlich deftig (Achtung Ironie), wie die sich da gegenseitig anpflaumen.


Was sollten wir da? Sind wir Fischfänger, oder Oratoren?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was sollten wir da? Sind wir Fischfänger, oder Oratoren?


Ich bin beides, so ein bisschen. Mit Hauptaugenmerk auf Geschwätz, leider


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin beides, so ein bisschen. Mit Hauptaugenmerk auf Geschwätz, leider


Sollst du dein Licht unter den Scheffel stellen!?


----------



## geomas

Stichwort „unter den Scheffel stellen” - ich hab noch ne Tüte Bio-Weizen zu stehen. 
Nach dem Schären-Abenteuer kann ich damit evtl. die heimischen Friedfische beglücken.
Mir ist nach feinem Geschirr und schönen „Weißfischen”.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Sollst du dein Licht unter den Scheffel stellen!?


Das Geschwätz ist beruflich vorgesehen insofern hat es wenig mit einem Scheffel zu tun (zumal ich in meinem Job tatsächlich ganz gut bin), meine anglerischen Fertigkeiten wären besser wenn ich mehr Angeln gehen würde insofern ist da alles normal, den Rest löse ich durch Chuzpe und Halsstarrigkeit (meine Familie Väterlicherseits stammt aus dem Süddeutschen Raum, das erklärt dahingehend einiges)


----------



## rhinefisher

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ach wenn du ein bisschen Popcorn-Chat brauchst, schau einfach in den Angeln in Politik und Verbänden Bereich.
> Herrlich deftig (Achtung Ironie), wie die sich da gegenseitig anpflaumen.



Auf keinen Fall.. - davor bin ich doch auch geflohen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Pröfpröf ist heute mal wieder an einem anderen See und guckt was die Schleien so machen.


----------



## rustaweli

Servus @Andal , wieder da 
@Professor Tinca  - schönes Rütchen und tolle Fänge!
@Kochtopf und @Minimax  - Petri zu Eurem wieder mal Klassen Angelabend!

An alle Fänger: einfach mal Petri und immer weiter her mit Euren schönen Bildern und Berichten!

@Kochtopf 
Kannst Du mir kurz was zu den "modernen" Drennan Rods sagen? Speziell die Specialist Twin Tip Serie, bzw. allgemein. Wie arbeiten die Ruten, schön klassisch parabolisch bis ins Handteil, oder eher weiche Spitze und zu hartes Rückrad? Man liest da geteilte Sachen drüber. Bei der obig genannten, packt die mit 1,5 Avonspitze auch größere Satzer, oder ist die Rute im Drill allgemein von der Kraft her zu schwach bei überraschend größeren Karpfen?
Wie sieht es bei Drennan mit den Spitzen aus? Passen die Quiver überall innerhalb der Drennanserien?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca : Petri, bin gespannt, obs bei Dir läuft mit den Schleien!

@rustaweli : nur ein Tipp in Sachen Drennan: die bewährten Series-7-Ruten laufen aus. 
Falls für Dich auch andere Twin-Tip-Ruten in Frage kommen: ich hab ne Greys Prodigy 12ft Specialist Twin Tip. Die ist ziemlich straff, biegt sich unter Last aber auch schön durch. Nominell 1,25er Testkurve. Satzer sind nun gar kein Problem.


----------



## Kochtopf

@rustaweli Petri Dank! Die 1,5lbs Rute hat schon mehrere Aale ü80 und einige Döbel 45+ gebändigt, ich denke mal das Karpfen um die 15 Pfund sowie große Barben unproblematisch sind, die Aktion ist sehr schön Parabol, es passen meines Wissens alle Drennanwechselspitzen, habe eine 0,75oz für Stillgewässer zusätzlich geholt.
Für mich ist es eine relativ leichte Rute während @Minimax der Meinung ist, dass sie ein kräftiges Mädchen ist, aber wir näheren uns der Sache von verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, ich gehe generell recht kernig an die Sache ran während Mini überzeugte Feinfischer ist.
Für mich DIE eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Ruten


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Was meinst Du mit "laufen aus"? Ein Hinweis schnell zuzuschlagen, oder zwecks Quiver Ersatz?
Ja, die Greys ist auch schon mit in der engeren Wahl, eine von 5. Jedoch habe ich die 1,5er ins Auge gefasst, wegen den doch vorkommenden Flusskarpfen. Will keine Überraschung erleben. Das die jedoch eher steifer sind, habe ich auch schon gelesen. Ansonsten, bist Du mit ihrer Arbeitsweise zufrieden?


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : Wuemmehunter hat 2 unterschiedliche Modelle der neuen Drennan Twin-Tips. Vielleicht kann er noch was beisteuern.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Für mich DIE eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Ruten



Danke, sowas in der Art suche ich


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke, sowas in der Art suche ich


@geomas Hinweis bezog sich darauf dass die Serie 7 bald nicht mehr verfügbar sein wird. Die neuen sind sicher auch super aber der Griff schreckt mich ab. Die Quiver werden auch bei den neuen passen


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> @geomas
> Was meinst Du mit "laufen aus"? Ein Hinweis schnell zuzuschlagen, oder zwecks Quiver Ersatz?
> Ja, die Greys ist auch schon mit in der engeren Wahl, eine von 5. Jedoch habe ich die 1,5er ins Auge gefasst, wegen den doch vorkommenden Flusskarpfen. Will keine Überraschung erleben. Das die jedoch eher steifer sind, habe ich auch schon gelesen. Ansonsten, bist Du mit ihrer Arbeitsweise zufrieden?



Quiver-Ersatz sehe ich nicht als Problem - ich meinte „Zugriff! Sofort!” - falls Du Dir sicher bist.
Viele der Series-7-Ruten findest Du nicht mehr bei den online-Händlern und die Preise für einige Modelle gehen nach oben.
Zur Greys (nur noch Reste im Handel, wenn ich nicht irre) - ich finde die mittlerweile richtig gut (hatte sie vor Jahren als stark gesenktes Demo-Modell erstanden).
Sie ist im Handling sehr schnell, finde ich, aber im Drill kein Stock, sondern mit Leben. Sorry, kanns nicht besser beschreiben.

Nachtrag: evtl. könnte auch so etwas was für Dich sein: 
*Free Spirit Fishing CTX Barbel Tamer in 12ft, 1.75lb, Avon Quiver Barbenrute*


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas Hinweis bezog sich darauf dass die Serie 7 bald nicht mehr verfügbar sein wird. Die neuen sind sicher auch super aber der Griff schreckt mich ab. Die Quiver werden auch bei den neuen passen



Super, was ist nun neu, was alt? Meinst Du als "neue" die mit dem schwarzen Endstück am Griff, oder ist dies die alte Version?


----------



## Kochtopf

Die neuen sind türkis und haben EVA an den Griffen (vertex), die alten sind die Serie 7 Ruten


----------



## geomas

Kochtopfs Serie: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/series-7/series-7-specialist-rods/ - ich glaube, die laufen aus

Wuemmes Serie: neue Twin Tip Duo - https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/specialist-rods/

ob es von der Vertex-Serie (Series-7-Nachfolger) auch ne Specialist Twin Tip geben wird: keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Kochtopfs Serie: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/series-7/series-7-specialist-rods/ - ich glaube, die laufen aus
> 
> Wuemmes Serie: neue Twin Tip Duo - https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/specialist-rods/
> 
> ob es von der Vertex-Serie (Series-7-Nachfolger) auch ne Specialist Twin Tip geben wird: keine Ahnung.


Stimmt gibt da noch keine, hatte es nach den Griffen nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, danke!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die neuen sind türkis und haben EVA an den Griffen (vertex), die alten sind die Serie 7 Ruten



Ah ok, danke! Dann ist das keine Vertex, welche ich auf dem Plan habe. Die sind ja auch meist als solche deklariert. Was die Farbe angeht, so sind die wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Kochtopfs Serie: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/series-7/series-7-specialist-rods/ - ich glaube, die laufen aus
> 
> Wuemmes Serie: neue Twin Tip Duo - https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/specialist-rods/
> 
> ob es von der Vertex-Serie (Series-7-Nachfolger) auch ne Specialist Twin Tip geben wird: keine Ahnung.



Dann hatte ich wohl doch die neue Serie auf dem Schirm, wenn auch keine Vertex.


----------



## Andal

Auch Korum baut seine Range etwas um. Da sollte es wohl Schnäppchen bei den älteren (Barben-) Modellen geben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Auch Korum baut seine Range etwas um. Da sollte es wohl Schnäppchen bei den älteren (Barben-) Modellen geben.


Aber Korum wenn man Drennan haben kann... nu ja


----------



## geomas

Generell finde ich den Rutenwald sehr unübersichtlich, ständig werden von den Herstellern die Programme umgestellt. 
Drennan hat offenbar noch etwas längere Produktzyklen. Die Specialist-Ruten der Series-7 haben seit Jahren einen guten Ruf.

Ich finde die neuartigen superkurzen Vordergriffe an verschiedenen neuen Ruten auch nicht so toll - ist aber vielleicht ne Frage der Gewöhnung.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber Korum wenn man Drennan haben kann... nu ja


Was der eine nicht hat, gibts beim anderen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was der eine nicht hat, gibts beim anderen...


Korum macht auch gute Sachen. Ich sehe es so: Cormoranbalzerdam sind wie Dacia - relativ preiswert, macht was angegeben wird damit schwer. Korum ist wie VW - es gibt ne höherwertige Konzernmarke (Preston), Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit sind sprichwörtlich. Und dann gibt es Mercedes bzw drennan - macht was es soll, ist technologisch überlegen und sehr hochwertig und man kann sich allem anderen am Wasser so herrlich überlegen fühlen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich wohl doch die neue Serie auf dem Schirm, wenn auch keine Vertex.


----------



## Andal

Und trotzdem macht die SJ mit den falschen Bleien "plumps".....


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und trotzdem macht die SJ mit den falschen Bleien "plumps".....


Ja, aber das ist meiner Sturheit geschuldet - beim aalangeln machen alle ruten plumps


----------



## phirania

Zu ruhig am See






Ein paar Rotaugen gab's bisher alles andere an Brassen Karpfen und CO schwimmen träge an der Oberfläche .
Und die sind dauernd am Kreise ziehen


----------



## geomas

#plumps

...für die ganz simple Grundangelei (fixed Paternoster aus aufgeschnittener Schlaufe - Blei hier, Haken dort) bin ich aktuell absolut begeistert von stabförmigen Dropshot-Bleien als Gewicht.
Hab früher mehrere Spaltbleie (typischerweise 2 SSG) genommen und finde, die DS-Bleie fliegen besser, präziser, tauchen diskreter ins Wasser ein.
Hab trotz einiger Hänger noch kein angeklemmtes DS-Blei verloren, bin mir aber sicher, daß sie mit der Klemmung die Schnur kappen, wenn es notwendig werden sollte.
Formbedingt zieht man sie beim Straffen der Schnur leichter vom Platz. Aber da sind Bleischrote kaum besser.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: ich habe mir zwei Twintips in 1,5 Und 1,25 LBS auf der Stippermesse spontan gegönnt. Drennan-Ruten kannte ich natürlich, die Twintips nicht. Aber sie haben mich mit Ihrer Schönheit, die zugebenermaßen immer subjektiver Natur ist, betört. Und der Andy Brunner ist eben nicht nur Verkäufer, sondern auch Friedfischer mit inzwischen jahrzehntelanger Expertise. Da kauf ich ohne Bedenken auch mal blind!
Das ist jetzt knapp vier Monate her, und es ist eine tiefe Liebe geworden. Mit den Stöckern bändigst Du fast alles. Größter Fisch war ein 70er Karpfen, meinen 52er Döbel habe ich damit gefangen und mittlerweile einige große  Brassen sowie einen Aal. Ich hatte nie den Eindruck  in die Nähe der Belastungsgrenze zu kommen. Da brauchst Du keine Bedenken zu haben. Und die Aktion hängt natürlich von den jeweiligen Spitzen ab. Mit der normalen Spitze ging es beim Karpfen in die Vollparabolik, mit den Quiverspitzen spielt sich das Geschehen im Oberteil ab.
Apropos Spitzen: Die bringen eine Flexibilität, die schon klasse ist und auf die ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte.
Und dann ist doch noch dieses tiefdunkle Grün, in dem der Blank lackiert ist, einfach wundervoll...
Also von mir gibt es eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @rustaweli: ich habe mir zwei Twintips in 1,5 Und 1,25 LBS auf der Stippermesse spontan gegönnt. Drennan-Ruten kannte ich natürlich, die Twintips nicht. Aber sie haben mich mit Ihrer Schönheit, die zugebenermaßen immer subjektiver Natur ist, betört. Und der Andy Brunner ist eben nicht nur Verkäufer, sondern auch Friedfischer mit inzwischen jahrzehntelanger Expertise. Da kauf ich ohne Bedenken auch mal blind!
> Das ist jetzt knapp vier Monate her, und es ist eine tiefe Liebe geworden. Mit den Stöckern bändigst Du fast alles. Größter Fisch war ein 70er Karpfen, meinen 52er Döbel habe ich damit gefangen und mittlerweile einige große  Brassen sowie einen Aal. Ich hatte nie den Eindruck  in die Nähe der Belastungsgrenze zu kommen. Da brauchst Du keine Bedenken zu haben. Und die Aktion hängt natürlich von den jeweiligen Spitzen ab. Mit der normalen Spitze ging es beim Karpfen in die Vollparabolik, mit den Quiverspitzen spielt sich das Geschehen im Oberteil ab.
> Apropos Spitzen: Die bringen eine Flexibilität, die schon klasse ist und auf die ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte.
> Und dann ist doch noch dieses tiefdunkle Grün, in dem der Blank lackiert ist, einfach wundervoll...
> Also von mir gibt es eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung!


Danke für deine Erläuterungen Wümme! Bei der specialist konnte ich zwischen quuver und avon tip keine aktionsmäßigen Unterschiede beobachten, falls das wichtig ist


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für deine Erläuterungen Wümme! Bei der specialist konnte ich zwischen quuver und avon tip keine aktionsmäßigen Unterschiede beobachten, falls das wichtig ist


Wie stark die Aktion zum Tragen kommt, hängt natürlich von der Kraft Deines Gegenübers ab. Bei einen Brassen ist die Aktion nicht ins Handteil gegangen.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke schon mal für Eure Beratungen, seid klasse!
Was meint Ihr, ne Avon bzw Twin Tip in 11 oder 12 ft?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn du das Hauptaugenmerk auf Pose am Fluss legst 12ft, allroundiger und einfacher im handling ist die 11ft


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich habe beide als 12ft, aber die Länge hängt von Deinen befischten Gegebenheiten ab. Aber wie Kochtopf schon schreibt, zum Pose führen bist Du mit 12 ft sicher besser aufgestellt. Beim Ledgern oder Feedern spielt die paar Zentimeter nicht so die entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Wind hat auf Nord gedreht und die Schleien wollen nicht so recht. Ich packe ein.
Eine gab es immerhin.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schleifen sind kein Schüttgut, Petri Heil @Professor Tinca
Ich wäre mit einer hochzufrieden


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für Eure Beratungen, seid klasse!
> Was meint Ihr, ne Avon bzw Twin Tip in 11 oder 12 ft?


Ich würde zur 11 ft. tendieren. Handlich und die 30 cm machen das Kraut auch nicht fett.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also ich habe beide als 12ft, aber die Länge hängt von Deinen befischten Gegebenheiten ab. Aber wie Kochtopf schon schreibt, zum Pose führen bist Du mit 12 ft sicher besser aufgestellt. Beim Ledgern oder Feedern spielt die paar Zentimeter nicht so die entscheidende Rolle.


Wobei ich da anmerken muss, dass Kollege Bruhners auch bei ledgern die 12' vorne sieht, weil man das Blei besser ablegen und kontrollieren kann (Rolling ledger), so riet er mir am Telefon. Ich habe mich fürs handling entschieden


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schleifen sind kein Schüttgut, Petri Heil @Professor Tinca
> Ich wäre mit einer hochzufrieden


Eine gute Schleie macht einen guten Tag aus. 3-4 Schleien wären vollendet. Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Wind hat auf Nord gedreht und die Schleien wollen nicht so recht. Ich packe ein.
> Eine gab es immerhin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326705



Dickes Petri
Schöne Schleie.


----------



## phirania

Mach für heute auch Schluss...
Die Bande nervt mich die wollen auf ihren  Schlafplatz...


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Mach für heute auch Schluss...
> Die Bande nervt mich die wollen auf ihren  Schlafplatz...
> Anhang anzeigen 326706


Ich finde dein Engagement bzgl der faunenschädlingen ja ganz Zuckersüß, aber geht das nicht ein bisschen zu weit, so als Gänsebett benutzt zu werden


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Petri Professor, ein schönes Tier, das Du da wieder gefangen hast.

Für mich geht es morgen auf die Nordsee, Makrelendöbel fangen. Da hat man nix mit 1,5 lbs am Start. Mein Prügel hat 250 gr Wurfgewicht, gepaart ist sie einer bleischweren Brandungsrolle und 0,50er Schnur. Das ganze wird auch noch aktiv gefischt, worauf habe ich mich da bloß eingelassen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Petri Professor, ein schönes Tier, das Du da wieder gefangen hast.
> 
> Für mich geht es morgen auf die Nordsee, Makrelendöbel fangen. Da hat man nix mit 1,5 lbs am Start. Mein Prügel hat 250 gr Wurfgewicht, gepaart ist sie einer bleischweren Brandungsrolle und 0,50er Schnur. Das ganze wird auch noch aktiv gefischt, worauf habe ich mich da bloß eingelassen?


Probier es mal spaßeshalber mit Tulip (vielleicht einstrumpfen oder plastinieren damit der würfel den Wurf aushält)


----------



## Andal

In Norwegen bin ich den Makrelen immer mit der 15 gr. Forellenrute nachgestiegen. Mit kleinen Blinkern ... Drill & Grill ein reiner Genuss!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Eine schöne Idee, lieber @Kochtopf! Ich werde es tun und den ganzen Urlaubsanglern zeigen, wie Profis angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> In Norwegen bin ich den Makrelen immer mit der 15 gr. Forellenrute nachgestiegen. Mit kleinen Blinkern ... Drill & Grill ein reiner Genuss!


Wunderfeine Sache, wenn du alleine bist und alles frei! 

Aber mach das mal am Kutter, lass deine Makrele da rundherum rumtoben mitten durch die anderen Senker mit ihren Aufzugskränen ...  
bringt bestimmt Laune an Board ...


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wunderfeine Sache, wenn du alleine bist und alles frei!
> 
> Aber mach das mal am Kutter, lass deine Makrele da rundherum rumtoben mitten durch die anderen Senker mit ihren Aufzugskränen ...
> bringt bestimmt Laune an Board ...


Auf einem Kutter war ich einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> In Norwegen bin ich den Makrelen immer mit der 15 gr. Forellenrute nachgestiegen. Mit kleinen Blinkern ... Drill & Grill ein reiner Genuss!


Ich habe leider nix leichteres, salzwassertaugliches im Ruten- und Rollenwald. Und die Gewichte müssen im hartwn Gezeitenstrom zwischen den Ostfriesischen Insel gwgebenenfalls auch in die unteren Schichten kommen. Und extra was kaufen für alle zwei, drei Jahre mal...


----------



## Andal

Das ist auch nicht mein Revier. Leider keinen blassen Schimmer!


----------



## geomas

Wunderschöne Schleie, Professore! Herzliches Petri! Magst Du eventuell noch ein Wort zu Köder und Angelart sagen (schreiben)?

@Wuemmehunter : viel Erfolg morgen auf der Nordsee! Und danke für Deine Einschätzungen der Duo Twin-Tips.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meins eigentlich auch nicht. Aber da war wieder dieser Anruf: Du, wir brauchen unbedingt noch einen Mitfahrer, damit der Kutter fährt. Na, da hab ich halt zugesagt. Und jetzt fährt der Kutter tatsächlich.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Wind hat auf Nord gedreht und die Schleien wollen nicht so recht. Ich packe ein.
> Eine gab es immerhin.
> Anhang anzeigen 326705


Dickes Petri Prof,schönes Foto.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meins eigentlich auch nicht. Aber da war wieder dieser Anruf: Du, wir brauchen unbedingt noch einen Mitfahrer, damit der Kutter fährt. Na, da hab ich halt zugesagt. Und jetzt fährt der Kutter tatsächlich.


Und setz dir was aufs liebe Haupt. Du weisst ja, die Sonne kennt kein Erbarmen!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Mach für heute auch Schluss...
> Die Bande nervt mich die wollen auf ihren  Schlafplatz...
> Anhang anzeigen 326706


Schönes Foto ,Kalle.


----------



## rustaweli

@Wuemmehunter 
Danke an der Stelle noch für die Ausführungen zur Drennan, auch an @Kochtopf und an @geomas zwecks der Greys.
Furchtbar diese Qual der Wahl, furchtbar, aber irgendwie auch immer aufregend.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Generell finde ich den Rutenwald sehr unübersichtlich,



Wie wahr!
Habe jetzt schon eine Weile rumgemacht, ausgewählt, überall gelesen, verworfen...
Bin froh das jetzt schon mal auf 5 zur Auswahl gekommen bin.
Es läuft nun also derzeit das heiße Finale auf Hochtouren.


----------



## Dai

Huhu zusammen,

wollte nur mal eben positiv über AliExpress berichten, falls dort mal jmd was bestellen möchte.
Hatte am 12.06.19, für ca. 7€ inkl. Versand, 100 Aufwickler bestellt und gestern kamen die auch schon an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Haben die inzwischen Paypal bei ali?


----------



## Dai

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haben die inzwischen Paypal bei ali?


Habe 3 Artikel bei 3 verschiedenen Händlern bestellt und jeweils konnte ich mit PayPal zahlen. Also ja.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haben die inzwischen Paypal bei ali?


Nicht alle, aber die allermeisten bieten Rechnungszahlung über Klarna an, das ist sehr sicher und komfortabel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nicht alle, aber die allermeisten bieten Rechnungszahlung über Klarna an, das ist sehr sicher und komfortabel




Das ist ja noch besser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wie heissen eigentlich die Wickelbrettchen für posen wie dieses hier: https://fishing-store.de/de/Sitzkie...Rive-Wickelbrettchen-rosa-20-Stueck::230.html auf englisch? Finde bei ali nix


----------



## rhinefisher

Pole Winder


----------



## Kochtopf

Besten Dank! Gibt es unter der Bezeichnung beim ali leider nicht


----------



## rustaweli

An die Drennan Kenner:

Hatte gestern ne ruhige Nachtschicht und konnte somit auch noch mal bei den 5 letzten zur Auswahl stehenden ins kleinste Detail gehen. So langsam drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, das es im bezahlbaren Rahmen für Normalos heutzutage gar keine idealen Specialist Ruten mehr gibt. 
Nun zur Drennan Frage. Könnt Ihr bestätigen, das die Avonspitzen überhaupt nicht mehr vom sensiblen Arbeiten her mit dem restlichen Blank in Einklang zu bringen sind? Diese sozusagen "overloaded" sind im Zusammenspiel? Meine damit nur im Avon Modus, im Quiverbereich sollen die weiterhin top sein.

Auch an Dich @geomas eine Frage. Kannst Du bestätigen das die Greys im Blank überhaupt nicht mitarbeiten und der Blank eher einfach blockiert?


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : ich hab drei Greys Friedfischruten und finde alle drei prima.
Die 11ft/1lb-Specimen (ohne Quivertip-Top) und die 12ft Specialist Twin-Tip (1,25lbs-Avonspitze und Quiveroberteil) sind beide straffer als es die Testkurve vermuten ließe.
Nichts zum Posenangeln auf kleine Plötz oder so. Mit sehr wenig Belastung ist auch kaum Biegung im Blank.
Ich hab beide Ruten in erster Linie für leichte Selbsthakmontagen verwendet und finde sie absolut passend dafür. Beide zeigen ne schöne Biegung im Blank, wenn der Fisch die Rute etwas fordert (sprich Karpfen, Schleien, sicher auch größere Brassen...).
Blockierender Blank - hmm, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Nochmal ein Nachtrag: also alte Glasruten in meinem Bestand verhalten sich im Drill anders als die moderne Greys - da zieht ein Karpfen oder ne schöne Tinca die Rute bis ins Handteil krumm. Falls Du so etwas suchst - dann streiche bitte die moderne Greys.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fishing line winding board?


----------



## Dai

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie heissen eigentlich die Wickelbrettchen für posen wie dieses hier: https://fishing-store.de/de/Sitzkie...Rive-Wickelbrettchen-rosa-20-Stueck::230.html auf englisch? Finde bei ali nix



Schau mal 

Klick
Klick
Klick
Klick


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr bestätigen, das die Avonspitzen überhaupt nicht mehr vom sensiblen Arbeiten her mit dem restlichen Blank in Einklang zu bringen sind? Diese sozusagen "overloaded" sind im Zusammenspiel? Meine damit nur im Avon Modus, im Quiverbereich sollen die weiterhin top sein.


Was ist schon Ideal? Ich kann es nicht bestätigen, die gesamte Rute mit beiden Spitzen ist sehr harmonisch


----------



## Kochtopf

Dai schrieb:


> Schau mal
> 
> Klick
> Klick
> Klick
> Klick


Erklärt warum ich sie nicht gefunden habe- krasse Versandkosten  aber danke


----------



## Dai

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...krasse Versandkosten  aber danke



Du meinst krass günstig, ja?


----------



## Kochtopf

Dai schrieb:


> Du meinst krass günstig, ja?


Ne ich kaufe sonst mit freiem versandt. Aber mal bestellt


----------



## geomas

Ich persönlich wunder mich oft über die unfaßbar niedrigen Versandkosten vieler Anbieter aus China. Ist mir unerklärlich.
Verpackungsmaterial, welches den Namen verdient, kommt für den Verkäufer ja noch dazu.

Ach ja - Pole Winder Anchors nennen sich die praktischen Gummiteile, mit denen sich die „Pole-Rigs” auf den Wickelbrettchen sichern/spannen lassen.


----------



## Dai

Ich hatte mich nämlich auch gewundert, dass die Kosten für den Versand teilweise sehr gering sind.
Aber wenn man Umsonst gegenübergestellt, dann sind 4€ natürlich "krass"


----------



## Forelle74

geomas schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wunder mich oft über die unfaßbar niedrigen Versandkosten vieler Anbieter aus China. Ist mir unerklärlich.
> Verpackungsmaterial, welches den Namen verdient, kommt für den Verkäufer ja noch dazu.
> 
> Ach ja - Pole Winder Anchors nennen sich die praktischen Gummiteile, mit denen sich die „Pole-Rigs” auf den Wickelbrettchen sichern/spannen lassen.





Dai schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich nämlich auch gewundert, dass die Kosten für den Versand teilweise sehr gering sind.
> Aber wenn man Umsonst gegenübergestellt, dann sind 4€ natürlich "krass"



Das mit den Versandkosten kann ich euch erklären:
China galt mal als Entwicklungs Land.
Um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln gabs abkommen mit statlichen Postdiensten.
Die Zahlen kaum Versandkosten und die staatliche Post jeden Landes muss liefern.
Drum kommt China Ware bei uns nur mit der Post.
Hauptsächlich handelt sich es bei den kleinen Tarifen um Warensendungen.

Es gibt aber schon zahlreiche Berichte das China neu bewertet wird.
Dann steigen wohl auch die Versandkosten.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Erläuterung!


----------



## Forelle74

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke für die Erläuterung!


Gerne .


Für China Ware zahl ich keine Versandkosten.
Da bin ich eigen.
Irgend eine Plattform bietet den Artikel schon günstiger an.
Hab mir vor kurzen solche Swinger gekauft.
Die in Verbindung mit einem elektrischen Bissanzeiger leuchten bei einem biß.
Auch mit Gewicht zum verschieben.
Die ähneln schon bekannten Firmen.
Weitere coole Produkte, die Sie auf Joom kaufen können!
https://joom.app.link/3IbHBVK2UX


----------



## Dai

Ich wollte diese "speziellen" Aufwickler haben. In Deutschland und Umgebung nicht billiger zu finden. Nur viel teurer und der Witz: Namhafte Hersteller verkaufen genau die selben für deutlich mehr Asche!
Eigentlich war ich dagegen in China zu bestellen. Dachte, wenn etwas 3€ kostet, dann kommt es nicht an und es würde wahrscheinlich nichts bringen, irgendeinen Chinese zu erklären, dass ich meine 3€ wieder haben möchte.
Aber dann hat mir eine Freundin erzählt, dass sie regelmäßig in China bestellt. Deswegen hatte ich ein paar € investiert.

...und diese Aufwickler inkl. Versand sind bei Alli gnadenlos am billigsten. Da stören 0,74$ Versand nicht (auch wenn ich etwas mehr bezahlt habe, weil ich bei einem anderem Händler bestellt hatte).

@Forelle74 
Aber vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung und den Hinweis mit Joom


----------



## Andal

Aber wenigstens gibt es Menschen, die haben noch einen massiveren Knall, als wir Angler. 

Musikkapellen der Karnevalisten und Schützenvereine, die bei dem Wetter, in voller Wichs und klingendem Spiel durchs Dorf ziehen!


----------



## Forelle74

Dai schrieb:


> Ich wollte diese "speziellen" Aufwickler haben. In Deutschland und Umgebung nicht billiger zu finden. Nur viel teurer und der Witz: Namhafte Hersteller verkaufen genau die selben für deutlich mehr Asche!
> Eigentlich war ich dagegen in China zu bestellen. Dachte, wenn etwas 3€ kostet, dann kommt es nicht an und es würde wahrscheinlich nichts bringen, irgendeinen Chinese zu erklären, dass ich meine 3€ wieder haben möchte.
> Aber dann hat mir eine Freundin erzählt, dass sie regelmäßig in China bestellt. Deswegen hatte ich ein paar € investiert.
> 
> ...und diese Aufwickler inkl. Versand sind bei Alli gnadenlos am billigsten. Da stören 0,74$ Versand nicht (auch wenn ich etwas mehr bezahlt habe, weil ich bei einem anderem Händler bestellt hatte).
> 
> @Forelle74
> Aber vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung und den Hinweis mit Joom


0,74 cent Versand sind auch wenig.
Manche liefern Versandfrei sind aber teurer.
Klar das dann die Versandkosten schon drin sind.
Da sinf sehr oft bei einem Produkt unterschiedliche Preise.
Oft aber im Cent bereich.

@Dai
Gerne.
Jomm ist echt ordentlich.
Alles mit Paypal.
Bei nicht ankommen bis zu einer gewissen Garantiezeit, einfach auf nicht erhalten klicken.
Da bekommt man sein Geld schnell zurück.
Und alle verstehen ein Deutsch Englisch gemisch.


----------



## Andal

Ebay mit Paypal-Lastschrift hat bis jetzt immer gut und schnell geklappt.


----------



## rutilus69

So, ich war heute früh auch mal kurz am Wasser. Leider lief es eher zäh. Aber ein paar Schleimdöbeln und Rotaugendöbeln konnte ich zeigen, wie die Welt über Wasser aussieht.
Auch wenn es mit den Fischen nicht so gut lief, waren es trotzdem ein paar schöne Stunden. Vom morgendlichen Nebel auf dem Kanal über Billy Bieber (oder Norbert Nutria, so genau konnte ich es nicht erkennen) bis zu Eric und Elli Eisvogel, die turtelnd ihre Flugkunststücke zeigten, war alles vertreten. Leider auch Zweibeiner, die ihre Vierbeiner genau gegenüber meiner Angelstelle mit lautem platschen in den Kanal springen lassen.

Euch allen ein dickes Petri Heil und passt morgen bei der Hitze auf euch auf.


----------



## Kochtopf

Dai schrieb:


> Ich wollte diese "speziellen" Aufwickler haben. In Deutschland und Umgebung nicht billiger zu finden. Nur viel teurer und der Witz: Namhafte Hersteller verkaufen genau die selben für deutlich mehr Asche!
> Eigentlich war ich dagegen in China zu bestellen. Dachte, wenn etwas 3€ kostet, dann kommt es nicht an und es würde wahrscheinlich nichts bringen, irgendeinen Chinese zu erklären, dass ich meine 3€ wieder haben möchte.
> Aber dann hat mir eine Freundin erzählt, dass sie regelmäßig in China bestellt. Deswegen hatte ich ein paar € investiert.
> 
> ...und diese Aufwickler inkl. Versand sind bei Alli gnadenlos am billigsten. Da stören 0,74$ Versand nicht (auch wenn ich etwas mehr bezahlt habe, weil ich bei einem anderem Händler bestellt hatte).
> 
> @Forelle74
> Aber vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung und den Hinweis mit Joom


Gegen 70cent versand ist nix einzuwenden aber in dem Kontext finde ich 4-5 EUR hart, da bist du am Ende nur noch 1/3 unter dem Ladenpreis.
Mit etwas Ahnung findet man tolle Sachen, diese Swinger 
€ 8,51  32%OFF | Carp Fishing illuminated Swingers Hangers Carp Fishing Indicator 5 Colors SW20 for bite alarm
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tINUixW
Verkauft FOX fürs fünffache


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Petri heil und danke für den schönen Bericht vom Kanal! 
Die Stelle sieht gut aus - was hast Du da so für Wassertiefen?


----------



## rutilus69

In der Fahrrinne sind es ca. 2.70m, mit einer Kante zum Ufer hin auf ca. 1.70m. Da fahren sogar teilweise noch relativ große Kähne


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Info. Schiffsverkehr hat Vor- und Nachteile für uns Angler.


----------



## rutilus69

Als der Kahn heute durch war, wurde aus dem eigentlich recht klaren Wasser eine trübe braune Brühe


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> In der Fahrrinne sind es ca. 2.70m, mit einer Kante zum Ufer hin auf ca. 1.70m. Da fahren sogar teilweise noch relativ große Kähne
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326747


Schönes Foto.


----------



## geomas

Aber die aufgewühlten Sedimente setzen sich ja wieder. Klar, ne sorgsam angelegte Futterstelle ist dann wohl erstmal auf die nächsten Kanalkilometer verteilt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin nochmal Spontan an ihre Hoheit gefahren und versuche mein Glück.ich besngle die Stelle an der Mini so gut gefangen hat als er hier war. El Potto ist ein Schlitzohr


----------



## geomas

...da muß ich doch schon wieder an Burt Reynolds denken, Du ausgekochtes Schlitzohr...

Hol was raus!


----------



## Kochtopf

Bisher zappelt es lediglich, aber ich bin guter Dinge, zuppler bedeuten dass sie unnerwäjens sind, wie der Kasseläner zu sagen pflegt

Lustigerweise hofft man beim aalangeln immer auf eine alte Jungfer


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bisher zappelt es lediglich, aber ich bin guter Dinge, zuppler bedeuten dass sie unnerwäjens sind, wie der Kasseläner zu sagen pflegt
> 
> Lustigerweise hofft man beim aalangeln immer auf eine alte Jungfer


Nicht immer. Gestern beim Aalangeln die erste Quappe gefangen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli :
> 
> Nochmal ein Nachtrag: also alte Glasruten in meinem Bestand verhalten sich im Drill anders als die moderne Greys - da zieht ein Karpfen oder ne schöne Tinca die Rute bis ins Handteil krumm. Falls Du so etwas suchst - dann streiche bitte die moderne Greys.



Danke geomas, das war ein sehr wichtiger Hinweis für mich! Besten Dank!
Das ist überhaupt einer der wichtigsten Punkte für mich. Die Rute soll absolut vollparabolisch in vollster Harmonie zusammen arbeiten, von der Spitze bis ins Handteil. Sensibel genug für kleinere Friedis, mit genug Reserven für einen Ernstfall. Sehr schwer sowas heutzutage zu finden. Manche Karpfenruten fangen diesen Trend mittlerweile wieder auf, und das nicht mal schlecht, ernsthaft. Wie zum Beispiel die Radical Oldschool's. So was in der Art, nur als Specialist, bzw. Avon/Quiver o Twin Tip.
Da waren es nur noch 4, bzw 3,5.
Naja, wird schon werden.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bisher zappelt es lediglich, aber ich bin guter Dinge, zuppler bedeuten dass sie unnerwäjens sind, wie der Kasseläner zu sagen pflegt
> 
> Lustigerweise hofft man beim aalangeln immer auf eine alte Jungfer



Mit der SJ?
Wünsche Dir Petri!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> ...Die Rute soll absolut vollparabolisch in vollster Harmonie zusammen arbeiten, von der Spitze bis ins Handteil. Sensibel genug für kleinere Friedis, mit genug Reserven für einen Ernstfall. Sehr schwer sowas heutzutage zu finden. ....



Ist ein sehr breites Spektrum, das Du mit einer Rute abdecken möchtest. Im Zweifel würd ich dann eher eine Nummer zarter gehen als eine Nummer zu straff.
Ich hab ne ältere Fox Duo-Lite Avon Specialist (Twin-Tip), die Avon-Spitze ist mit 0,5 oder 0,75lb Testkurve angegeben, die ist obenrum zart und hat untenrum noch Reserven*. Obs für Flußkarpfen reicht: konnte ich noch nicht testen. Da spielen dann wohl auch andere Faktoren ne Rolle wie Schnur, Haken... . 
Irgendwie muß man sich entscheiden, ob man gezielt auf Weißfisch angeln möchte und dann eben im Ernstfall einen Abriß riskiert oder ob man den Ernstfall einkalkuliert und vom Start an „derber” fischt.

*) Fox hat in den 90ern/frühen 2000ern (glaub ich) eine Reihe ähnlicher Ruten produziert. Andal könnte (auch) diesbezüglich kenntnisreich sein.


----------



## rustaweli

Also ne "One Rod" sozusagen 
Hab da schon noch 2 im Rennen, welche das von sich behaupten. Hab da die Tage schon telefoniert. Sind derzeit aber nicht erhältlich, kommen aber bald wieder aus England. Werde aber Montag nochmal telefonieren, da ich über eine auf Aussagen in den Untiefen des WWW gestoßen bin, das diese wohl leicht über die Spitze arbeitet. Was ja aber bei kleineren Fischen gut sein kann, bevor sie bei größeren Anforderungen voll in den Blank geht. Muß eben nochmals nachfragen.
Danke nochmals für die Ratschläge! Die Fox hatte ich jedoch nicht auf dem Schirm, die von Dir mal erwähnten Tamer schon. Waren/sind mit in den 5.
Ja, vielleicht kann Andal ja was zu den Fox erzählen.


----------



## geomas

So, auch wenn es abartig heiß zu werden verspricht - ich verkrümel mich ans Wasser. 
Irgendein schattiges Plätzchen wird sich schon finden lassen.

Allen Ükelanten einen entspannten Sonntag!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tja - eigentlich würde ich jetzt angeln gehen, aber ohne Angelkarte will ich nicht.
Irgendwie habe ich es geschafft, meine Jahreskarte für den Rhein zu verschlampen.
Würde ich garnicht bemerkt haben, wenn uns am Freitag nicht ein ausgesprochen wiederwärtiger Kontrolleur kontrolliert hätte.
Jetzt fahre ich mit des Nachbarn Dogge und meiner Bulldogge ans Wasser - mit diesem Monstrum kommt man ohnehin zu nicht viel...
Euch Allen einen schönen und entspannten Sonntag..!!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Fox hat in den 90ern/frühen 2000ern (glaub ich) eine Reihe ähnlicher Ruten produziert. Andal könnte (auch) diesbezüglich kenntnisreich sein.





rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht kann Andal ja was zu den Fox erzählen.


Er weiss was. er erzählt was dazu...

Von Fox gab es, bis sie ihre Range komplett neu aufstellten, sehr harmonische Specimenruten. Ich habe eine 1 lbs. davon. Eine Twintip. Allerdings mit einer fest eingesetzten 2 oz. Glasspitze. Da ist über kleine Rotaugen, Barsche bis hin zu Barben und nicht zu großen (vllt.10 kg) Karpfen alles drin. Die reguläre Spitze ist, wie bei allen Twintips, etwas straffer. Vom WG her verträgt sie sicher ihre 2 oz. Problem, diese Rute gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und wie die neuen Matrix ausfallen, kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen. 1.50 lbs. Ruten und erst recht die 1.75 lbs. Teile fallen schon sehr kräftig für meinen Geschmack aus. So für Schnüre bis 0,25 mm - und da geht schon einiges an Barben, Karpfen und dicken Schleien aus dem Grünzeug.

Ich habe ja die Debatte lange verfolgt und würde tendenziell zu etwas von Drennan mit max. 1.25 lbs. greifen. Damit lassen sich auch noch locker Gewichte bis 50 gr. transportieren und man hat trotzdem keinen tauben Stecken á la Greys in der Hand. Als Rute oberhalb der Fox Spec. habe ich eine Drennan Puddle Chucker Method Feeder in 11 ft., von deren Namen man sich aber nicht irre machen lassen darf. Eine sehr solide Rute, bei der wie bei allen Drennans alle Spitzen passen. Mit einer 3.5 oz. ist sie wie eine reguläre Avon, mit der 0.5 oz. wie ein langer Picker. Die beiden ständigen Teile arbeiten parabolisch-semiparabolisch. Mit der hatte ich sowohl am Altwasser meinen Spass, als auch am Fiume Po nie das Gefühl underdressed zu sein.

Durchaus ansehenswert sind aber auch die Stecken von Michael Schlögel von MS Range!
Es ist schon einiges da, was bis etwa 2.0 oz. wirft, nicht taub ist und auch noch gut aussieht. Aber man muss es sich wirklich selber ansehen und entscheiden!!

Was man allerdings nicht ausser Acht lassen sollte, ist die Länge der Zitterspitzen. Lange, fest eingesetzte Quiver sind immer sensibler, auch wenn sie höhere Werte aufweisen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Männers,
Es war schön am Wasser, Äschen und BaFos stiegen, im Dorf war Kirmes und betrunkene lärmten an der nahen Landstrasse und wir fingen insgesamt 5 Aale von denen zwei Maß hatten - schön mal wieder welche zu sehen. Einen hammerbiss habe ich leider versaut (freilaufanschläge und so), einer wurde verloren weil festgesetzt. Schön dass mein LAB (local angling buddy) spontan zeit hatte und vorbei kam.
Alles in allem ein herrlich unkomplizierter kurzer Ansitz, bräuchte ich öfter


----------



## phirania

Heute gehts auch noch mal los zum angeln.....
Obwohl ja eigendlich Männerbrausetag ist bei der Hitze.
Aber was solls ein paar Burger zum grillen gibt es auch noch..
Mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gehts auch noch mal los zum angeln.....
> Obwohl ja eigendlich Männerbrausetag ist bei der Hitze.
> Aber was solls ein paar Burger zum grillen gibt es auch noch..
> Mal schauen was geht.


Denn mal Petri,Kalle.


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Männers,
> Es war schön am Wasser, Äschen und BaFos stiegen, im Dorf war Kirmes und betrunkene lärmten an der nahen Landstrasse und wir fingen insgesamt 5 Aale von denen zwei Maß hatten - schön mal wieder welche zu sehen. Einen hammerbiss habe ich leider versaut (freilaufanschläge und so), einer wurde verloren weil festgesetzt. Schön dass mein LAB (local angling buddy) spontan zeit hatte und vorbei kam.
> Alles in allem ein herrlich unkomplizierter kurzer Ansitz, bräuchte ich öfter


Dickes Petri zu den Schleichern.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Denn mal Petri,Kalle.



Danke.
Was macht das Knie.?
Gehts schon wieder besser.?


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Danke.
> Was macht das Knie.?
> Gehts schon wieder besser.?


Danke Kalle,es geht so.


----------



## rustaweli

@Andal 
Ganz lakonisch - danke!


----------



## phirania

Fang des Tages


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326770
> 
> 
> Fang des Tages





Na sag mal.
Du sollst dir doch nicht alles was am Ufer rumliegt aufs Brötchen schmieren.

Und der liebe Tricast wollte sowas hier nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326770
> 
> 
> Fang des Tages


Bei Münster brennt der Wald. Wart ihr das?


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Fang des Tages



Lachs ist in NRW ganzjährig geschont!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na sag mal.
> Du sollst dir doch nicht alles was am Ufer rumliegt aufs Brötchen schmieren.
> 
> Und der liebe Tricast wollte sowas hier nicht mehr sehen!



Sieht ja wirklich übel aus, was der phirania sich so aufs Brötchen schmiert!


----------



## Andal

Lieber im Stuhl einschlafen, als im Schlaf einstuhlen - and more!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, das WE neigt sich seinem Ende entgegen und für mich war es pickepacke voll! Gestern die Makrelentour, die einfach nicht enden wollte, weil extremes Niedrigwasser war und der Kutter nicht wieder in den Hafen kam. Stattdessen lief er nach einer eh schon einstündigen Verspätung zwischen Spiekeroog und Langeoog auf Grund. Ne gute halbe Stunde hat es dann noch gedauert, bis er endlich wieder genug Wasser unterm Kiel hatte. Makrelen wurden zwar nicht in Massen gefangen aber, was mich betrifft, genug, um zufrieden mit diesem herrlichen Tag auf See zu sein. Knapp über 30 Makrelen hatte ich, die ersten sind bereits gegrillt, morgen wird der Rest geräuchert. Nach einem tiefen, gut 9stündigen Schlaf (Seeluft und das fischen mit dem schweren Besteck macht richtig müde) ging es dann heute mit Mrs.Wuemmehunter und Ferdinand erst an die Mehe, eine paar neue Stellen scouten (habe eine sehr charmante Stelle gefunden, die ich am nächsten Wochenende mal befischen will) und dann an den Hadelner Kanal. Dort hatte ich bisher nie gefischt und wollte es heute einfach mal probieren. Trotz der Hitze hat es mit einer Handvoll lütter Weißfische schnell funktioniert. Dann haben wir am Wasser Makrelen gegrillt, Mrs.Wuemmehunter hat gechillt und ich hab noch etwas versucht an die größeren Brassen heranzukommen, klappte aber nicht. Egal, das Wochenende war klasse!


----------



## geomas

@Andal : vielen Dank für Deine Gedanken in Sachen Avon/Quiver (auch wenn ich mich momentan gut versorgt fühle).

@Wuemmehunter : Petri zu dem „Hol” in der Nordsee.  Die Suche nach neuen Angelstellen oder „Scouten” find ich fast so spannend wie das Angeln an sich.

@Kochtopf : Petri heil zu den Aalen! Das war dann ja ne runde Sache, Euer gemeinsamer Spontan-Ansitz!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal : vielen Dank für Deine Gedanken in Sachen Avon/Quiver (auch wenn ich mich momentan gut versorgt fühle).


Nicht dafür - nix zu danken! 

Bei den Zittspitzruten wird man nie mit einer auskommen. Dazu sind die Ansprüche und Anforderungen zu umfangreich. Alleine die Länge über alles. Mit einer 12 ft. Rute im dichten Bewuchs einen Fisch landen. Viel Vergnügen. Da finde ich 10 bis 11 ft. am universellsten. Dann auch lieber die leichtere Testkurve und eine weichere Aktion. Maximal 1.50 lbs. halte ich für unsere gängigen Friedfische und Barsche für mehr als ausreichend. Fest eingesetzte Zitterspitzen sind leider selten geworden, bieten aber viel mehr Harmonie in der Biegekurve und Bissanzeige, als die meistens deutlich kürzeren Wechselspitzen, von denen meistens nur eine wirklich sauber zum Rest der Rute passt.

So wächst der Rutenwald und er wächst und wächst.


----------



## geomas

So, ich war an einem kleinen See unweit des Karauschenteiches, an dem ich zuletzt mein Glück versuchte.

An dem „neuen See” hab ich bislang noch nie geangelt, bin aber (vor einigen Jahren) mit ner Kamera „scouten” gegangen. Es gibt wenige Angelstellen, die für mich zugänglichen liegen an der Südseite des Sees. Auf einen freien Platz hoffend wurde mein Fußmarsch über ein Feld und durch einen kleinen Wald mit einem Platz auf einem schattigen Steg belohnt.

Links Schilf, rechts Schilf, vor mir „Freiwasser”. Hatte zwei leichte 3m-Ruten mit. Als erste kam meine älteste Legerlite zum Einsatz. Erstmal fix Micro-Pellets an den Schilfrand geballert, dann testweise zwei Maiskörner am festen Seitenarm hinterher. Zu meinem Erstaunen gab es ziemlich schnell einen Bilderbuch-Schwingspitz-Biß: kräftige Gegenwehr, aber nicht nach Karpfen- oder Schleienart. Die weiche Glasfiber-Rute war schön krumm, der Fisch zieht ins Rohr, ich ihn wieder aus dem Rohr.
Der Kescher wird immer als erstes montiert, gut so, denn Ausheben hätte ich den Brassen wohl nicht können.

42cm, prima Fisch als erster Fang aus dem neuen Gewässer. Dummerweise hab ich lose mit Mais gefüttert, was zur Folge hatte, daß sich nun eine Menge Plötz an der Angelstelle tummelten. Insgesamt gab es geschätzt 2 Dutzend Rotaugen in Größen von Micro bis „als Kind hätte ich den in die Küche geschleppt”. Eine schlanke Baby-Brasse kam noch dazu.







Hatte auch ne zweite Rute scharf gemacht - kurze Posenrute, feines Ding. habe, um den kleinen Plötz aus dem Weg zu gehen, andere Köder probiert - aber die Mini-Plötz gingen auf alle Angebote ein. Ne sehr schöne Überraschung war ne Tinca an der Posenrute - gebissen hat sie auf einen steinharten 10mm-Pellet „red Sushi”.
Auf der Rolle hatte ich dünne 4Pfund-Mono, das Vorfach noch feiner, der Haken Mini. Die weiche Posenrute hat wunderbar gearbeitet. Bin begeistert - war mein erster kräftiger Fisch an der relativ neuen Peitsche.
Etwa 45cm hatte die Schleie, sieht wirklich nach einem richtig guten Tinca-Jahr für mich aus (nur eine unter 40cm).

Es wurde immer windiger, zudem drehte der Wind und pfiff kraftvoll über den kleinen See. In einigen Böen könnten es durchaus 9 oder 10 Beaufort gewesen sein.
Die Bißerkennung wurde immer schwieriger, gab trotzdem noch einen Brassen von ca. 40cm und ein paar hungrige kleine Plötz.
Eine ins Wasser gewehte Köderdose konnte ich noch keschern, hatte alle Hände voll zu tun, mein Zeugs zu sichern.

Die letzten Stunden auf dem Steg waren angeltechnisch ehrlich gesagt für die Katz - aber der frische, nicht zu kalte Wind, die Sonne, das Wasser - ich hab mein Mecklenburg auch ohne viel Angelaction genießen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht @geomas !
Petri Heil!

Wind haben wir hier morgen wohl auch aber wir versuche trotzdem alles.


----------



## geomas

Petri dank! 

Die alte leichte Abu bring ich mit, die Spitze von der Drennan und sonst noch was??? Ne Feeder oder Posenrute? 
Platz im Auto hab ich genug. Kurzdistanzangeln ist ja wohl nicht - sonst hätte ich die Pond-Wand eingepackt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ne Posenrute ist auch wichtig!
Wir haben da stellenweise Algen oder Kraut am Grund.

Angeln können wir in Entferungen ab 10,12 bis 30m oder so weit raus wie du willst.


----------



## geomas

Okay, da werden dann morgen vermutlich einige Rekorde purzeln...


...ich bin total bescheiden und freu mich über einen Micro-Plötz, will aber etwas Stimmung an den Stammtisch bringen...


----------



## Dai

@geomas 
Glückwunsch zu solch unendlich schönen Gewässern und Glückwunsch zu den tollen Flossenträgern, allen voran zur Schleie.
Von solch Gewässern und von Schleien kann ich hier im Ruhrpott nur träumen. 

Nichts desto trotz sehe ich aber auch mein Glück und freue mich riesig, dass ich morgen frei habe und auch wieder ans Wasser komme. 
Vorbereitung sind alle abgeschlossen. Taschen gepackt, Futter ist gemischt und zieht im Kühlschrank durch.
Für morgen nehme ich 2 Ruten mit. Einmal meine 2,70m Picker und meine 3,30m Feedern. Vorgenommen habe ich mir, nochmals genauer zu loten um dann 2 Futterplätze anzulegen. 
Eigentlich reicht mir eine Rute an meiner Stelle völlig aus. Es gibt mit einer Rute da immer reichlich zu tun. Ich möchte aber diesmal mit der Feeder etwas weiter raus und mit Mais am Haken versuchen die größeren Brassen zu überlisten. Somit hab ich dann höchstwahrscheinlich Zeit um mit der kurzen Picker im Nahbereich Spaß zu haben. 
Wir werden sehen, was geht......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein sehr schöner Bericht @geomas, Petri zum Brassen und den ganze Plötz. Danke dafür.  Angelstellen suchen  finde ich übrigens auch richtig spannend und heute war ein sehr guter Tag dafür. Ich war nicht nur am, sondern an einigen Stellen auch im Wasser. Es gab viele Notizen über Tiefen, Kanten und Hindernisse im Wasser. Auch die Grundstruktur habe ich sehr intensiv ertastet. Gab teilweise krasse Übergänge zwischen hartem Sandgrund und sehr weichen Schichten. Mit solchen Informationen weiß man gleich viel besser, wo der Köder hin sollte.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69 : Der Kanal sieht ja so richtig idylillisch aus. So ein wenig wie der Hadelner Kanal , allerdings fahren auf dem nur noch Sportboote und ganz so viele Bäume gibt es auch nicht. Beim Biber ragt übrigens  beim schwimmen nur noch der Kopf aus dem Wasser. Nutria zeigen beim schwimmen Kopf und Rücken.


----------



## geomas

@Dai : danke und die Gewässervielfalt hier hat auch ihre Schattenseiten: viele Vereine sind überaltert und etliche Gewässer verwildern zusehends (marode Stege, zugewachsene Wege...). Seltsamerweise sehne ich mich danach, an Binnenhäfen, alten Kanälen.. zu angeln. Davon habt Ihr vermutlich nicht zu knapp.

@Wuemmehunter : danke! Ja, das Scouten ist ne sehr spannende Angelegenheit - ich gehe allerdings sehr viel unmethodischer vor als Du: Kamera, Fernglas und Polbrille reichen mir normalerweise. Den Untergrund ertasten, Tiefen messen ist mir zu „sophisticated” ;-)
Im Prinzip bin ich schon froh, wenn ich einen halbwegs passablen (=sicheren) Zugang zum Gewässer finde und die Angelstellen nicht zu viel Unrat aufweisen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise sehne ich mich danach, an Binnenhäfen, alten Kanälen.. zu angeln. Davon habt Ihr vermutlich nicht zu knapp.




Und ich nach nem großen Fluss oder auch mal Küste(auf Meeräschen mit Bolo oder so).
Man will immer das was man nicht hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich nach nem großen Fluss oder auch mal Küste(auf Meeräschen mit Bolo oder so).
> Man will immer das was man nicht hat.


Ich will genau da fischen wo ich aktuell fische. Aber eine Fuldastrecke mit Brassen und co würde ich gerne noch nehmen


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal bei der Geschäftsleitung nach fragen, ob man dieses braune Dingsbums da nicht aus der Smiley Liste löschen könnte.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Und hast du schon nach gefragt?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich nach nem großen Fluss oder auch mal Küste(auf Meeräschen mit Bolo oder so).
> Man will immer das was man nicht hat.


Ein Gewässer mit max. 20°C Lufttemperatur wäre saugeil.


----------



## geomas

@Dai : viel Erfolg morgen! Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht. Die Picker hätte ich heute auf dem Steg auch gut nutzen können, besser als die Swingtiprute. 
Das nächste Mal nehm ich die superkurze Pond-Wand mit. Oder ne ältere richtig zarte 2,70m-Picker, die ich von Heinz/Tricast habe.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca  und @geomas 
ouh, Jungens, morgen ist also das Treffen Team Nordost? Ich bin schon unheimlich gespannt, und ich wette der ganze Ükel sitzt bereits wie auf glühenden Kohlen (ok, bei dem Wetter ist´s natürlich auch klar) angelt schön, ich wünsch viel Erfolg und vor allem Spass- haltet uns auf dem Laufenden,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Ab morgen soll es ja auch nicht mehr so arg warm werden. Das sollte euer Glück anschieben!


----------



## geomas

Ja, morgen ists soweit. 
Hoffentlich zeigt sich der Professore nachsichtig und geduldig mit dem fröhlichen Dilettanten aus Rostock.
Na, im Ernst: wird bestimmt ne prima Sache, das Treffen.


----------



## Tricast

Ich wünsche Euch maximalen Spass am Wasser und dicke Fische.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir viel Spaß und guten Fang!

Ich habe mich dann gestern auch noch vor der großen Hitze ans Wasser gesetzt. Diesmal an einen anderen Kanal, der deutlich flacher ist (ca. 1.70m) Das Wasser fühlte sich sehr warm an und die Fische waren auch sehr träge. Immerhin konnte ich ein paar Brassen in die Augen schauen und ein paar Nano- und Micro-Plötzen waren auch dabei.
Auf diesem Kanal fahren zwar nur Sportboote, aber so eine Motorjacht macht schon einen heftigen Run an der Grundrute . Zum Glück war es nur der Sog des Bootes und die Montage ist heil geblieben 
Gegen 10:00 Uhr wurde es dann langsam zu warm.







@Wuemmehunter dann war es Norbert Nutria 
Die Kanäle hier sind teilweise wirklich sehr idyllisch, und haben einen guten Bestand an Weißfischen. Was ich noch nicht entdeckt habe, ist ein schöner ruhiger See mit Karauschen, Schleien und Co.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca , @geomas: Ich wünsche Euch heute ne schöne Zeit am Wasser, spannende Bisse, tolle Fische und gute Gespräche. Und ich bin natürlich gespannt auf Euren Bericht. Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch,eine schöne zeit am Wasser sei Euch gegönnt...
Ich gehe heute auf die andere Art von Fischzug.
Schau ob ich heuer endlich zu meinem E Bike komme,damit ich auch mal wieder zu den weiter entlegenden Gewässern komme.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke für eure guten Wünsche.

Wir werden unser Bestes geben.
Aber das Wasser ist p***warm und es steht ein Wetterwechsel an.
Die Bedingungen könnten besser sein......

Mal sehen was die Fische davon halten.


----------



## rhinefisher

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Auch von mir viel Spaß und guten Fang!
> 
> Ich habe mich dann gestern auch noch vor der großen Hitze ans Wasser gesetzt. Diesmal an einen anderen Kanal, der deutlich flacher ist (ca. 1.70m) Das Wasser fühlte sich sehr warm an und die Fische waren auch sehr träge. Immerhin konnte ich ein paar Brassen in die Augen schauen und ein paar Nano- und Micro-Plötzen waren auch dabei.
> Auf diesem Kanal fahren zwar nur Sportboote, aber so eine Motorjacht macht schon einen heftigen Run an der Grundrute . Zum Glück war es nur der Sog des Bootes und die Montage ist heil geblieben
> Gegen 10:00 Uhr wurde es dann langsam zu warm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326775
> 
> 
> @Wuemmehunter dann war es Norbert Nutria
> Die Kanäle hier sind teilweise wirklich sehr idyllisch, und haben einen guten Bestand an Weißfischen. Was ich noch nicht entdeckt habe, ist ein schöner ruhiger See mit Karauschen, Schleien und Co.



Wow - das ist dermaßen malerisch, da möchte ich mich gleich dazu setzen..

Dann hoffe ich das Geo und Prof heute einen schönen Tag haben und auch einen Fisch sehen..
Allen Aderen wünsche ich einen wenigstens erträglichen Arbeitstag...


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach ja - meine zweite Billigbolo ist angekommen.
Hübsches Teil und die Angaben stimmen...fast.. .
Die Aktion mit "super hard" zu beschreiben ist schon lustig.
"super soft" würde eher passen.
In den 70ern hatte ich mal ne wunderschöne grüne 6m Glasrute - ein echter Wabbelstock.
Back to the roots...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach ja - meine zweite Billigbolo ist angekommen.
> Hübsches Teil und die Angaben stimmen...fast.. .
> Die Aktion mit "super hard" zu beschreiben ist schon lustig.
> "super soft" würde eher passen.
> In den 70ern hatte ich mal ne wunderschöne grüne 6m Glasrute - ein echter Wabbelstock.
> Back to the roots...




Für solche Experimente fehlt mir das Geld.

Lieber sparen und einmal ne richtig gute Bolo kaufen.
Da hat man länger was von.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir werden unser Bestes geben.
> Aber das Wasser ist p***warm und es steht ein Wetterwechsel an.
> Die Bedingungen könnten besser sein......
> .


Deswegen haben wir unsere besten Leute drauf angesetzt


----------



## rhinefisher

Klar, mache ich auch so. Aber ich habe gelegentlich Anfänger dabei, denen ich ich meiner nahezu grenzenlosen Güte das fischen näher bringe.
Für solche Gelegenheiten mag ich nichtmehr meine eigenen Stöcke verwenden, denn im Kampf Bolo gegen Baum gewinnt meist der Baum...


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, morgen ists soweit.
> Hoffentlich zeigt sich der Professore nachsichtig und geduldig mit dem fröhlichen Dilettanten aus Rostock.
> Na, im Ernst: wird bestimmt ne prima Sache, das Treffen.



Tollen Tag Euch heute!


----------



## Hecht100+

@rustaweli : Rive Specimen, 11´, Modell R203, 1,25 /1,50 lbs mit festen Spitzen. Nur als Anregung.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @rustaweli : Rive Specimen, 11´, Modell R203, 1,25 /1,50 lbs mit festen Spitzen. Nur als Anregung.


Es gibt leider niemand, der so spärliche Angaben zu Geräten auf seinen Webseiten macht, wie die Franzosen. Die gehen offensichtlich immer davon aus, dass sich die Kunden schon irgendwo mit Angaben versorgt haben.


----------



## Tricast

Gibt es die Rute RIVE R 203 überhaupt noch aktuell?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Auf die Schnelle habe ich einen französischen Shop gefunden, der sie für 245,- € anbietet.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich hab den Rive-Deutschlandimporteur im Ort sitzen, meine hab ich für erheblich weniger bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin schonmal am See und peile die Lage. Bisschen anfüttern usw. bis geomas eintrifft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin schonmal am See und peile die Lage. Bisschen anfüttern usw. bis geomas eintrifft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326790


Fang dem geo nicht alle weg!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erster Fisch....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fang dem geo nicht alle weg!


 
Ich lass ihm noch ein paar drin.


----------



## angler1996

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich lass ihn noch ein paar drin.



 das ist doch ein Fopu;-))) mit Extrabesatz

bin schon wieder im Gebarsch verschwunden;-))


----------



## rhinefisher

Irgendwie könnte dieser Besuch für den Geo fatale finazielle Konsequenzen haben - wer eine Energhia in der Hand hatte, will auch eine haben..


----------



## Professor Tinca

So. Nun ist geomas auch eingetroffen.


----------



## hanzz

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So. Nun ist geomas auch eingetroffen.


Dann viele schöne Fische und einen guten erholsamen Ükel Abend.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So. Nun ist geomas auch eingetroffen.


47 Minuten ohne Fangmeldung?! Hört auf zu turteln und fangt Fische! (Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich nur Angst dass Mini und ich dann nicht mehr das Traumpärchen des Ükels sind)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wir angeln fleißig und probieren rum aber die Fische sind mäkelig.
Ich mit Bolo und geomas mit seiner reparierten Drennan als Schwinge.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erster Fisch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326791


Dickes Petri Prof .Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Andal

Der nasse Kescher ist mit den Standhaften!


----------



## Minimax

Ich schätze, wenn sie klug und entspannt sind legen die beiden die Handys zur Seite und angeln und schwatzen nach Herzenlust und geniessen den Schönen Abend am Wasser. Was kanns denn Schönres geben als angeln mit nem echten Ukelbruder aus Fleisch und Blut? Da müssen wir uns wohl gedulden und die Daumen drücken, aber die beiden vereinen ja jede Menge Kompetenz. Find ich ja schonmal Super, das die Beiden gleichzeitig am selben Gewässer jeweils mit Bolo und Schwinge ansetzen, diesen beiden so zum verwechseln ähnlichen Methoden! 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nanoplötzen und Brassen beißen gelegentlich.
Wir haben alles mit Schwing- und Zitterspitzen vermient.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geomas in Action....


----------



## Andal

Scheen isses da!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da kann ich mich Andal nur anschließen, ein schöner See. Wie ist den die Windsituation bei Euch. Hier bläst es fast schon stürmisch.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wie ist den die Windsituation bei Euch. Hier bläst es fast schon stürmisch.


Smarte Abendbrise. Sehr angenehm.


----------



## Dai

Nabend zusammen,

schön, wie sich alle hier über das klein live Ükel-Treffen freuen. Tu ich aber auch und verfolge den ganzen Tag schon den Thread. Ich hoffe, Ihr zwei habt oder hattet einen schönen Angeltag.

Ich war heute morgen am Ruhrkanal. Sowas wie heute hatte ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Ist jetzt nichts spektakuläres, aber schon ungewöhnlich. Hatte gut 2 Std einen Futterplatz in der Fahrrinne befischt und eigentlich nach jedem Auswerfen sofort Bisse und statistisch gesehen jeden 2. Biss auch verwerten. Gebissen haben ausschließlich 10cm *Güstern*. Nach 2 Std und sehr vielen *Güstern* wurde es langweilig. Ich hatte alle Möglichkeiten um größere oder andere Fischarten zu schnappen ausgeschöpft. Die *Güstern* gingen auf alle Köder: Maden, tote Maden (hatte ich heute fast ausschließlich am Haken), Caster und Mais. Beim Mais fast nur Fehlbisse. Die *Güstern* zuppelten zwar dran, nahmen den Köder aber nicht richtig auf.
Na ja, dann hab ich zur Picker gewechselt und Ufernah gefischt. Und hier das selbe Spiel - *Güstern*, *Güstern* und *Güstern*. Vielleicht war es auch 40 Mal ein und die selbe *Güster*?
Ich hab dann Mal angefangen überall hinzuwerfen. Egal wo, kurz nach dem Einwurf - *Güster*! Das fand ich heute ungewöhnlich.

Bei all den "Stress" mit den quirligen *Güstern* hab ich das Fotografieren vergessen und kann leider nur zwei Fotos heute posten:


----------



## rutilus69

Nach einem anstrengenden Tag vor dem Rechner habe ich mir gedacht, geh doch noch für zwei Stunden ans Wasser. Also schnell eine kleine Dose Mais, die Micro Waggler und ein bisschen Kleinkram geschnappt und ab an den Kanal (den mit den großen Kähnen).
Die Ruhe tat wirklich gut und ich wurde mit ein paar Brassen und einer wunderschönen Schleie von 42cm belohnt. Erst hatte ich gedacht, ich hänge im Kraut fest, aber dann ging sie so richtig los. Ein schöner Drill an der feinen Rute 
So, jetzt bin ich richtig müde. Allen die noch am Wasser sind ein herzhaftes Petri Heil gewünscht!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

So wir machen Schluss für heute. 
Setzkescherfoto.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Schöne Fische - dickes Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Dai schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> schön, wie sich alle hier über das klein live Ükel-Treffen freuen. Tu ich aber auch und verfolge den ganzen Tag schon den Thread. Ich hoffe, Ihr zwei habt oder hattet einen schönen Angeltag.
> 
> Ich war heute morgen am Ruhrkanal. Sowas wie heute hatte ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Ist jetzt nichts spektakuläres, aber schon ungewöhnlich. Hatte gut 2 Std einen Futterplatz in der Fahrrinne befischt und eigentlich nach jedem Auswerfen sofort Bisse und statistisch gesehen jeden 2. Biss auch verwerten. Gebissen haben ausschließlich 10cm *Güstern*. Nach 2 Std und sehr vielen *Güstern* wurde es langweilig. Ich hatte alle Möglichkeiten um größere oder andere Fischarten zu schnappen ausgeschöpft. Die *Güstern* gingen auf alle Köder: Maden, tote Maden (hatte ich heute fast ausschließlich am Haken), Caster und Mais. Beim Mais fast nur Fehlbisse. Die *Güstern* zuppelten zwar dran, nahmen den Köder aber nicht richtig auf.
> Na ja, dann hab ich zur Picker gewechselt und Ufernah gefischt. Und hier das selbe Spiel - *Güstern*, *Güstern* und *Güstern*. Vielleicht war es auch 40 Mal ein und die selbe *Güster*?
> Ich hab dann Mal angefangen überall hinzuwerfen. Egal wo, kurz nach dem Einwurf - *Güster*! Das fand ich heute ungewöhnlich.
> 
> Bei all den "Stress" mit den quirligen *Güstern* hab ich das Fotografieren vergessen und kann leider nur zwei Fotos heute posten:
> Anhang anzeigen 326812
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326811



So eine sonderbare "Güsternschwemme" hatte ich kürzlich am Rhein mit kleinen Nasen - jeder Wurf ein Biß.. .
Macht im übrigen Spaß dich zu lesen... und angeln scheinste auch zu können..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen die heute erfolgreich draußen waren.
Ich muss morgen alles lesen.
Während geomas bestimmt noch ne gute Stunde auf der Autobahn gen Rostock reitet, bin ich wieder Zuhause.

Es war ein toller Abend mit einem ganz entspannten geomas und interessanten Gespräche über Angelzeuch und Engländer und englisches Angelzeuch. 

Sehr gern mal wieder @geomas .


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca @geomas schön das Ihr euren Angeltag an dem wirklich idyllischen See genossen habt, und natürlich ein herzliches Petri an TEAM NORDOST- aber so leicht kommt ihr nicht davon, wir wollen ALLES wissen!
Und auch ein Petri an @Dai klar, die glubschäugigen Tabatieren können schon mal Nerven, aber häufig genug grade in der unschönen Jahreszeit bewahren sie einen auch vorm hissen der Tricolore. 
Und natürlich Petri zur schönen Schleie @rutilus69 , viele halten Schneien für den schönsten aller Fische,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Petri heil - und das Foto ist toll. Sehr schönes Gewässer, der Kanal. Sieht meiner Meinung nach sogar ein wenig nach Schleien aus.
Etwas weiter gelesen: natürlich auch Petri zur Überraschungs-Tinca! Meine gestern hatte ich ja auch an ner sehr feinen Posenrute (wenn auch stärker als Deine) und ein kräftiger Fisch an feinem Zeug ist schon was.

@Dai: haha, die Güster-Flut ist sicher „memorabler” als ein schöner Angeltag mit einem bunten Strauß an Fischen. Petri!


----------



## geomas

Erstmal danke an alle für die guten Wünsche in Sachen TEAM NORDOST Ükel-Treffen!


Kurze Zusammenfassung: es war ein wirklich schöner Angelnachmittag und -Abend.
@Professor Tinca war der perfekte Gastgeber, wenn man so will. Nicht nur ein offenbar sehr guter Angler, sondern ein äußerst netter Zeitgenosse.
Und als Angellehrer sehr geduldig - ich hab Dich hoffentlich nicht zu sehr bequatscht, lieber Prof.

Nach einem anstrengenden Vormittag bin ich mit etwas Verspätung gestartet, hab mich hier und da verfahren und kam viel später als geplant am See an.
Der Prof hatte die Ruhe weg, hatte bereits vorgefüttert, den Setzkescher vorgefüllt und ließ sich von meiner hektischen Art nicht anstecken.
Die gebrochene Drennan-Rute war nicht wiederzuerkennen - endlich wieder 2teilig, die Peitsche! Des Professors Neuerwerb konnte ich kurz händeln - die edle Trabucco hat einen super Eindruck gemacht - leider war es etwas zu windig für die schlanke Italienerin.

Während der Gastgeber Brassen drillte und einen dicken Brachsen kurz vor der Landung verlor, versuchte ich den Seebewohnern zwei Körner Mais schmackhaft zu machen. Leider hab ich ein ums andere Mal zu spät/zu früh angehauen. Hab dann aus Trotz die alte Abu Legerlite aus dem Wagen geholt und siehe da - Fisch! Leider nur Plötz der Kategorie „als Knirps hätte ich den in die Küche geschleppt”. Aber immerhin. Hab dann die mehrfach erwähnten harten Red-Sushi-Pellets mit einem weichen, auftreibenden Knoblauch-Pellet garniert und es gab auch etliche Bisse, die leider keinen Fisch brachten. Spät kam ein schöner Plötz auf die exotische Köder-Combo an Land und sagte den Artgenossen und entfernten Verwandten im Setzkescher „Guten Abend”.

Der Professor half bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit dem Gast auf die Sprünge und aus der Klemme - zum Beispiel, als der Köder über mir im Baum hing...

Also nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank für den schönen Angelnachmittag und -abend. Es war schön, Dich kennenzulernen (so gut das auf die Schnelle möglich ist) und gemeinsam Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen. Auch wenn heute die Rekorde nicht wie von mir versprochen purzelten.
Die fetten Brachsen, dicken Schleien, üppigen Karpfen werd ich dann wohl aus den Tiefen der heimischen Gewässer zerren. Oder Du erledigst dies an Deinen Seen, Flüssen, Teichen.

Sorry für das Springen in Zeit und Anrede, bin etwas K.O..


Nachtrag: die Landschaft im fernen Osten ist traumhaft schön. Tolle Natur, ein Rotmilan sah sich das Ükeltreffen aus der Nähe an.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dann mal Petri an alle! @Dai: Ich fange in diesem Jahr auch ungewöhnlich viele  Güstern. Es scheint tatsächlich das Jahr der Güstern zu sein.
@rutilus69: Petri zur Schleie. Die fehlt mir in diesem Jahr noch. Vielleicht wird es ja noch was.
@TEAMNORDOST: Da habt ihr den Kescher ja ordentlich gefüllt. Freut mich sehr, dass die erste gemeinsame Tour so angenehm verlaufen ist. Und dann in Top einen Rotmilan, den sieht man auch nicht jeden Tag. Ich beneide Euch, Jungs.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nach Jungs was ist das schee - der Ükel bringt die Menschen zusammen. Ein herzliches Petri an unser Team Nordost und Glückwunsch zur rekonveleszenten Drennanpeitsche an Freund @geomas.
Werden wir also zukünftig alle kaputten Ruten an unseren Head of Rutenreparatur schicken 

*ed*
Petri allen Fängern, insbesondere den Güsterspecimenhuntern  komme derzeit nicht dazu, dem Ükel die verdiente Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen, sorry dafür


----------



## geomas

Danke @Wuemmehunter und @Kochtopf - es war ein sehr schönes Treffen auch ohne Rekordfänge.

Angeltechnisch: die Fischis haben nach einer Weile die Köder (Mais) „on the drop” genommen. Mit nem kleinen 7g-Drophsot-Blei kann ich mit der alten Abu-Glasrute erstaunlich weit werfen. Leider bekomme ich auf solche Distanzen den Anhieb nur mit sehr ausladenden Bewegungen durch (die Rute ist ja sehr weich und unter 3m).
Der Prof hat mit (ich glaube) 6er Haken geangelt, ich war mit 14ern am Start.
Interessant auch die kleinen selbstgefertigten Grundbleie das Gastgebers - vielleicht kannst Du, Prof, bei Gelegenheit mal was dazu schreiben.

Die Fische aus dem See waren durch die Bank sehr schön gefärbt - wie aus dem Bilderbuch.



#bolo

Wider besseren Wissens hab ich auf dem Weg zum Treffen in einem Angelladen Station gemacht und die Lineaeffe Excellent Boloruten probegewedelt. Erst die 6m - fand ich etwas schwabbelig und dann die 5m - die hab ich dann für einen schmalen Taler erstanden. Die 5m fühlt sich deutlich schneller und leichter an.
Die kommt als Friedfisch-Universal-Posenrute mit in die Schären.
Falls mir ganz generell die Handhabung der Bolo zusagt, werde ich wohl später im Jahr auf ne edle Bolo sparen.


----------



## Racklinger

Ein dickes Petri an alle die gestern raus konnten, zum Glück seid ihr von den Gewittern verschont geblieben.  Bei uns ging´s gestern noch ganz schön rund, zum Glück ohne Hagel.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Lieber Heinz, warst Du eigentlich auch in den „fernen Osten _eingeryckt_”? Oder hatten sich die Pläne erledigt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Interessant auch die kleinen selbstgefertigten Grundbleie das Gastgebers - vielleicht kannst Du, Prof, bei Gelegenheit mal was dazu schreiben.



Mach ich in Kürze.
Muss erstmal son Teil ausm Keller holen und fotografieren.



geomas schrieb:


> Wider besseren Wissens hab ich auf dem Weg zum Treffen in einem Angelladen Station gemacht und die Lineaeffe Excellent Boloruten probegewedelt. Erst die 6m - fand ich etwas schwabbelig und dann die 5m - die hab ich dann für einen schmalen Taler erstanden. Die 5m fühlt sich deutlich schneller und leichter an.
> 
> Falls mir ganz generell die Handhabung der Bolo zusagt, werde ich wohl später im Jahr auf ne edle Bolo sparen.




Ich hab die 5m Lineaffe auch mal gewedelt und muss sagen, die kann man echt kaufen - besonders für den Preis!
Die längeren Ausführungen sind lt. geomas' Aussage wabbeliger und mein Gefühl sagt mir auch, dass das Material bereits bei der 5m ausgereizt ist.

Längere bräuchte se davon eigentlich produzieren.

Aber das macht ja jeder Hersteller so und deshalb schrieb vor langer Zeit hier schonmal irgendwo dass man besser nicht die längsten verfügbaren Bolos eine Serie kaufen sollte, sondern leiber ne Nummer kürzer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nach Jungs was ist das schee - der Ükel bringt die Menschen zusammen. Ein herzliches Petri an unser Team Nordost und Glückwunsch zur rekonveleszenten Drennanpeitsche an Freund @geomas.
> Werden wir also zukünftig alle kaputten Ruten an unseren Head of Rutenreparatur schicken



 Von mir aus, gern!

Ich bin mal frei lieber @geomas und stell die Fotos von deiner Drennan ein ok?

So sah sie vorher aus:
















und so nachher:

Klicken vergrößert:


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von mir aus, gern!
> 
> Ich bin mal frei lieber @geomas und stell die Fotos von deiner Drennan ein ok?
> 
> So sah sie vorher aus:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/drennan_super_specialist_0303-jpg.326243/
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/drennan_super_specialist_0309-jpg.326244/
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/drennan_super_specialist_0312-jpg.326245/
> 
> 
> und so nachher:
> 
> Klicken vergrößert:


Die vorher Fotos sind nicht sichtbar


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jetzt ?


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast : Lieber Heinz, warst Du eigentlich auch in den „fernen Osten _eingeryckt_”? Oder hatten sich die Pläne erledigt?



Hallo Georg, habe mir das Flüsschen mal angeschaut, sieht schon vielversprechend aus. Nur die freie Zeit die ich hatte hätte nicht gereicht für einen Angelgang. Sonst war es sehr schön im Nordosten und wenn man bedenkt das mit Pommern und Ostpreußen die    schönsten Ecken noch kommen sollen.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Nope. @Professor Tinca 
Wenn ihr die im PN ausgetauscht und hochgeladen habt haben wir keine Zugriffsrechte, du müsstest es quasi erneut hochladen


----------



## geomas

Vorher - Bruch direkt oberhalb des Leitringes.

Der Professore hat wirklich einen tollen Job gemacht - sogar güldene Zierwicklungen wie bei den Originalwicklungen intergriert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nope. @Professor Tinca
> Wenn ihr die im PN ausgetauscht und hochgeladen habt haben wir keine Zugriffsrechte, du müsstest es quasi erneut hochladen



Achso.
Deshalb.

Danke @geomas


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso.
> Deshalb.
> 
> Danke @geomas


Klasse Arbeit Pröfpröf- mich interessiert wie das funktioniert? Einkürzen und neu wickeln? 2k Kleber und hoffen das es hält? Spannend das ganze


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Georg, habe mir das Flüsschen mal angeschaut, sieht schon vielversprechend aus. Nur die freie Zeit die ich hatte hätte nicht gereicht für einen Angelgang. Sonst war es sehr schön im Nordosten und wenn man bedenkt das mit Pommern und Ostpreußen die    schönsten Ecken noch kommen sollen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
> 
> Heinz



Ahh, okay, danke für die Erläuterung. 
Das sanfte Auf und Ab der Landschaft, Getreidefelder, kleine Alleen und Chausseen - ist schon schön hier. 
Natürlich gibts auch häßliche Ecken und die Windräder stören sensible Augen und Ohren. 

@Wuemmehunter : Rotmilane seh ich fast immer, wenn ich ein paar Kilometer aus Rostock rausfahre (also nicht über der Ostsee, überm Umland). 
Mittlerweile sehe ich sie sogar häufiger als Mäusebussard und Hühnerhabicht.
Und entlang der kleinen Landstraßen kann man häufig kleinere Raubvögel sitzen sehen - da bin ich aber absolut hilflos, was die Bestimmung angeht.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas vielen Dank auch Dir für den Bericht vom Treffen @Professor Tinca tolle Arbeit, DAB in ich natürlich auch Details interessiert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klasse Arbeit Pröfpröf- mich interessiert wie das funktioniert? Einkürzen und neu wickeln? 2k Kleber und hoffen das es hält?




Wenn es so einfach wäre, könnte es jeder. 
Jede Reparatur ist individuell und muss genau geplant werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach wäre, könnte es jeder.
> Jede Reparatur ist individuell und muss genau geplant werden.


Kannst es ja in die IG stellen oder willst du an uns Geld verdienen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kannst es ja in die IG stellen oder willst du an uns Geld verdienen?



Hab ja keine Fotos gemacht während der Reparatur.

Nur wenn du welches ausgeben willst.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri an alle die gestern raus konnten, zum Glück seid ihr von den Gewittern verschont geblieben.  Bei uns ging´s gestern noch ganz schön rund, zum Glück ohne Hagel.



Rgbg ist ja ganz schön abgesoffen....habs zum Glück früh genug rausgeschafft und bin verschohnt geblieben. Rgf hats dann kurz mal geregnet aber das war eig nur kurz was.....

Ich hab mir abend noch kurz Köfis gefangen und bin für ne halbe Stunde kurz ans Wasser. Nach der 3. Drift war der Zander verhaftet, leider etwas zu klein dafür. Das Wetter hätte gestern für was besseres sicher gepasst nur meine Zeit gibt aktuell nicht mehr her.
Aus diesem Grund auch eine kleine Entschuldigung das ich hier zu wenig mitwirke in letzter Zeit.

@Professor Tinca @geomas
Petri euch beiden zu den Fischen und den gemeinsamen Abend.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So wir machen Schluss für heute.
> Setzkescherfoto.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326813


 Dickes Petri schöne Fische - Prof


----------



## Hering 58

> Erstmal danke an alle für die guten Wünsche in Sachen TEAM NORDOST Ükel-Treffen!
> 
> 
> Kurze Zusammenfassung: es war ein wirklich schöner Angelnachmittag und -Abend.
> @Professor Tinca war der perfekte Gastgeber, wenn man so will. Nicht nur ein offenbar sehr guter Angler, sondern ein äußerst netter Zeitgenosse.
> Und als Angellehrer sehr geduldig - ich hab Dich hoffentlich nicht zu sehr bequatscht, lieber Prof.
> 
> Nach einem anstrengenden Vormittag bin ich mit etwas Verspätung gestartet, hab mich hier und da verfahren und kam viel später als geplant am See an.
> Der Prof hatte die Ruhe weg, hatte bereits vorgefüttert, den Setzkescher vorgefüllt und ließ sich von meiner hektischen Art nicht anstecken.
> Die gebrochene Drennan-Rute war nicht wiederzuerkennen - endlich wieder 2teilig, die Peitsche! Des Professors Neuerwerb konnte ich kurz händeln - die edle Trabucco hat einen super Eindruck gemacht - leider war es etwas zu windig für die schlanke Italienerin.
> 
> Während der Gastgeber Brassen drillte und einen dicken Brachsen kurz vor der Landung verlor, versuchte ich den Seebewohnern zwei Körner Mais schmackhaft zu machen. Leider hab ich ein ums andere Mal zu spät/zu früh angehauen. Hab dann aus Trotz die alte Abu Legerlite aus dem Wagen geholt und siehe da - Fisch! Leider nur Plötz der Kategorie „als Knirps hätte ich den in die Küche geschleppt”. Aber immerhin. Hab dann die mehrfach erwähnten harten Red-Sushi-Pellets mit einem weichen, auftreibenden Knoblauch-Pellet garniert und es gab auch etliche Bisse, die leider keinen Fisch brachten. Spät kam ein schöner Plötz auf die exotische Köder-Combo an Land und sagte den Artgenossen und entfernten Verwandten im Setzkescher „Guten Abend”.
> 
> Der Professor half bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit dem Gast auf die Sprünge und aus der Klemme - zum Beispiel, als der Köder über mir im Baum hing...
> 
> Also nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank für den schönen Angelnachmittag und -abend. Es war schön, Dich kennenzulernen (so gut das auf die Schnelle möglich ist) und gemeinsam Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen. Auch wenn heute die Rekorde nicht wie von mir versprochen purzelten.
> Die fetten Brachsen, dicken Schleien, üppigen Karpfen werd ich dann wohl aus den Tiefen der heimischen Gewässer zerren. Oder Du erledigst dies an Deinen Seen, Flüssen, Teichen.
> 
> Sorry für das Springen in Zeit und Anrede, bin etwas K.O..
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: die Landschaft im fernen Osten ist traumhaft schön. Tolle Natur, ein Rotmilan sah sich das Ükeltreffen aus der Nähe an.


Sehr schöner Bericht geomas Petri


----------



## Dai

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So eine sonderbare "Güsternschwemme" hatte ich kürzlich am Rhein mit kleinen Nasen - jeder Wurf ein Biß.. .
> Macht im übrigen Spaß dich zu lesen... und angeln scheinste auch zu können..



Danke 



Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Und auch ein Petri an @Dai klar, die glubschäugigen Tabatieren können schon mal Nerven, aber häufig genug grade in der unschönen Jahreszeit bewahren sie einen auch vorm hissen der Tricolore...



Uff  Ein schwer zu verstehender Satz.
Tabatieren? Dazu hab ich nur was in Verbindung mit Schnupftabak gefunden bzw diese dreieckige Vertiefung in unserer Hand?! 
Und warum man in der unschönen Jahreszeit, wenn man Güster fängt, die Fahne hisst, dass verstehe ich auch nicht 
Aber das Loben hab ich verstanden! Vielen Dank dafür  Auch an allen anderen Ükel's, Danke.

@geomas
An der Picker hatte ich gestern mal "Deine" fixed Paternoster-Montage ausprobiert. Funktionierte super.


----------



## Andal

Um es nochmals für die Neuhinzugetretenen zu erklären. Den Franzosen machen, vgl. die Tricolore hissen, bedeutet bei uns einen Schneider hinzulegen. Bei Kälte, Wind & Wetter mithin keine Seltenheit. 

Das stammt aus einem alten Buch, wo man die anglerischen Bemühungen von Deutschen, Briten und Franzosen verglichen hat. Der Franzmann tendierte damals dazu, eher nach seinem Seelenfrieden, denn nach Fängen zu streben. Sich selbst, den Fischen und allen anderen genug. Sehr viel sympathischer, als der Schneider.


----------



## Kochtopf

Und güstern bewahren einen oftmals davor, in der kalten Jahreszeit die tricolore zu hissen


----------



## Minimax

So ists mit dem Tricolore hissen beim Angeln. Und kleine Güstern wirken oftmals wie eine Kreuzung aus Zigarettenetuis und  diesem Gentleman (link repariert)
und Tabatiere als Begriff wurde eben einst auch für Zigarettenetuis gebraucht.
Aber ja, Kernpunkt des zugegebenermassen seltsamen Satzes waren Lob und Zuspruch für den @Dai 
Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn man einfach und direkt antworten würde?


----------



## Welpi

War heute nach der Arbeit ein Stündchen am Lech, um zu schauen obs eventuell einen Rotpunkt- oder auch einen Regenbogendöbel gibt.... den unwilligen Trutten zum Trotz gab es heute wieder mal einen der seltenen "Beifänge"






Das ist ein typischer Vertreter der Gattung _Squalius cephalus Licus, _den ich mal liebend gerne auf ein Stück Tulip einladen möchte...


----------



## Minimax

@Welpi , das ist ja ein richtiger Wonneproppen, Petri!


----------



## Hering 58

@Welpi Dickes Petri.


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> @Welpi , das ist ja ein richtiger Wonneproppen, Petri!



Die sind da in Massen drin...da ist der noch ein Halbstarker... und schauen Dich bzw. Deine Köder mit dem Arsxx nich an! Das ist zum Heulen


----------



## phirania

Welpi schrieb:


> War heute nach der Arbeit ein Stündchen am Lech, um zu schauen obs eventuell einen Rotpunkt- oder auch einen Regenbogendöbel gibt.... den unwilligen Trutten zum Trotz gab es heute wieder mal einen der seltenen "Beifänge"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326827
> 
> 
> Das ist ein typischer Vertreter der Gattung _Squalius cephalus Licus, _den ich mal liebend gerne auf ein Stück Tulip einladen möchte...



Dickes Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Die sind da in Massen drin...da ist der noch ein Halbstarker... und schauen Dich bzw. Deine Köder mit dem Arsxx nich an! Das ist zum Heulen


Brot > Tulip

Petri Heil und aus freundlicher zugewandtheit verzichte ich auf einen Kommentar zur Fangmethode ;-)


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zum dicken Döbel, @Welpi !

Ein Petri auch in Richtung Oberpfalz - ich war leider noch nicht wieder im lokalen Angelladen, um nach den alten DAM Sumo-Haken zu sehen.

@Dai : prima, daß die supereinfache Montage für Dich funktioniert hat. Hast Du sie mit Mini-Futterkorb oder kleinem Blei benutzt?


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...und aus freundlicher zugewandtheit verzichte ich auf einen Kommentar zur Fangmethode ;-)



Danke  

Der nächste, den ich präsentiere, wurde dann "ordentlich" an den Haken gebracht, ich schwör!  Zumindest werd ich mich stark bemühen

In der Fliessstrecke darf ich halt leider nur Fliegenfischen oder mit Kunstköder spinnen. Da könnte man die "heissen" Stellen (gaaaaanz heiss ist das Kehrwasser direkt beim Turbinenauslauf....da stehen auch kapitale Huchen und Hechte drin) schön "betrotten" . Im Stau darf ich jede Angelmethode benutzen, es ist dort halt deutlich schwieriger die Döblis zu finden. Trotzdem, des wird scho...


----------



## Dai

@Welpi
Boah, geiler Fisch


geomas schrieb:


> @Dai : prima, daß die supereinfache Montage für Dich funktioniert hat. Hast Du sie mit Mini-Futterkorb oder kleinem Blei benutzt?



Ich nutze die Montage eigentlich etwas anders, siehe hier. Aber ich schrieb ja schon mal, dass ich gern mehrere Varianten der selben Montage nutze. Aber Deine gezeigte ist super fein und perfekt für den Nahbereich! Ich hatte einen Minikorb dran. Und wie erwähnt, die Güstern waren überall, so dass ich nicht mal Futter im Korb brauchte. Hätte ich Bleie dabei, so hätte ich gern mit diesen gefischt.

Wo wir grad bei der Picker sind. Meine Picker ist schon was älter bzw. hatte ich sie zum Anfang meiner "Angelkarriere" gekauft. Ist nix besonderes und ziemlich steif.
Ich hätte gern eine voll parabolische Rute.

Da ich dabei bin, den ganzen Ükel-Thread zu lesen (bin auf Seite 57) ist mir gestern ein Beitrag aufgefallen. Da sprichst Du kurz mit Fantastic Fishing über die "King Wand II als F1-Version" und erwähnst das/dieses " 2-4lbs Line-Rating". Ist das Line-Rating ein Indikator für parabolische Aktion? Je niedriger desto weicher/parabolischer die Aktion? Vom Lesen her gefällt mir die "King Wand II" und in der Bucht wird sie für 54€ angeboten. Zuschlagen?


----------



## Andal

"See-Aiteln" sind in bayerischen Seen und Staus durchaus oft vertreten. Aber leider vereinigen sie dort genau das auf jeden einzelnen Fisch, was man ihnen nachsagt. Hinterfotzig trifft es sicher am besten. Sie zeigen sich, sich posieren regelrecht. Sie lehnen jeden Köder ab, oder sie sind nur dort, wo man erst gar nicht fischen darf... der See-Aitel ist eine echte Mazz!


----------



## Andal

Beste Beispiele der Dampferhafen in Prien am Chiemsee und die Engstelle zwischen dem Waginger- und dem Tachingersee, direkt an der Brücke. An beiden Stellen das Angeln sowas von verboten, aber See Döbel, dass man beinahe vom Glauben abfallen mag.


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> "See-Aiteln" sind in bayerischen Seen und Staus durchaus oft vertreten. Aber leider vereinigen sie dort genau das auf jeden einzelnen Fisch, was man ihnen nachsagt. Hinterfotzig trifft es sicher am besten. Sie zeigen sich, sich posieren regelrecht. Sie lehnen jeden Köder ab, oder sie sind nur dort, wo man erst gar nicht fischen darf... der See-Aitel ist eine echte Mazz!



Perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> Beste Beispiele der Dampferhafen in Prien am Chiemsee und die Engstelle zwischen dem Waginger- und dem Tachingersee, direkt an der Brücke. An beiden Stellen das Angeln sowas von verboten, aber See Döbel, dass man beinahe vom Glauben abfallen mag.



Das Pendant dazu bei uns ist der Werkskanal der hiesigen Papierfabrik....ein absolutes "no no" was jegliche Nutzung betrifft, aber da stehen Aiteln der Karpfen-Opa-Klasse direkt unter der Strassenbrücke....da tränen einem die Augen


----------



## Andal

Welpi schrieb:


> Das Pendant dazu bei uns ist der Werkskanal der hiesigen Papierfabrik....ein absolutes "no no" was jegliche Nutzung betrifft, aber da stehen Aiteln der Karpfen-Opa-Klasse direkt unter der Strassenbrücke....da tränen einem die Augen


Was meine Behauptung, Fisch und im Besonderen der L. cephalus, ist böse, bestärkt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Liest sich alles so, als wenn es dort zuwenig Durchsatz und frischen Nachschub bei den cephali gäbe - also catch & eat away ... 

Jedes zurücksetzen eines (nicht genussreichen) und derart schlauen und aufmerksamen Fisches führt unabwendbar zum diabolisch gewitzten superbösen SuperDiabolusDöbel   ( der SDD ) samt sozialer Supervernetzung und Breitenwirkung !  

Insofern hast du absolut recht, Andal.


----------



## Andal

Wie entnehmen, wenn sie erst gar nicht im Kescher landen wollen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dann war es zu spät, also hätte die Anglerschaft weit vorher ansetzen müssen ....

Handgranate wie bei den Russen würde zu Reset und Neuanfang führen, ist aber nicht erlaubt.
Wurfnetz vielleicht? 

Das Dumme ist ja wie überall, dass die alten unfangbar gewordenen dem fangfreundlichen aufstrebenden Nachwuchs  die öfter knappen (Futter)Plätze verwehren und diese zu schnell durch ihr Vorbildverhalten auch noch sehr schläuen. Je kleiner das Gewässer, je enger der Hotspot, umso schlimmer.


----------



## geomas

Bin gerade etwas in Eile: @Dai - die F1Versionen der Browning Ruten (Tickler, Wand und Micro Waggler) sind sehr weiche Ruten zum Angeln auf die „F1”-Hybridfische in den britischen Matchteichen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die sich perfekt für die feine Weißfischangelei eignen. @Fantastic Fishing hat damit aber auch schon deutlich stämmigere Fische auf die Schuppen legen können. Ein Brassenvon 50cm sollte so ne Rute komplett rund ziehen, Karpfen in dieser Größe oder Tincas noch runder ;-)
Ich selbst hab keine F1-Rute von Browning, dafür aber ne alte sehr zarte 2,70m-Picker und neuerdings ne superkurze Tricast PondWand.

Hatte die 2,40m F1-Wand im Visier und auch die praktische Tickler F1 (ne einteilige Picker mit Wechselspitzen - so ähnlich wie meine kurze Luxus-Rute).


----------



## Andal

Für einen schmalen Taler kann ich da auch den Daiwa Aqualite Picker empfehlen!


----------



## Dai

@geomas

Danke für Deine Antwort. Eigentlich sollte diese Rute genau für mein Vorhaben, Gewässer und zu erwateten Fisch reichen. In der 2,45m Version wird sie in der Bucht für 54€ angeboten. Und genau diese Länge hätte ich gern.

@Andal
Danke für Deinen Tipp mit der Daiwa. Ich fischte bis vor kurzem mit der Daiwa Aqualite Pellet Feeder in 3,90m. Diese habe ich aber nun durch eine Rive R-Elite in 3,30m ersetzt. Weil wegen der Befestigung der Rolle! Bei dem 2015er Modell, dass ich habe, ist die Befestigung sowas von dämlich. Die Rolle wird leider nicht mehr sicher und fest gehalten, so dass ich mir nie wieder eine Rute mit solch (klick) einem Rollenhalter kaufen würde. Wie ich aber nun gesehen habe, hat Daiwa bei den neuen Modellen diesen Rollenhalter ersetzt. Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich Fan von der Aqualite Serie.
Fischt Du diese Rute selber?

---Nachtrag:
Ich lesen grad: Die Daiwa hat eine semi-parabolische Aktion. Hätte sehr gern was mehr in Richtung durchgehende Aktion geht.


----------



## Welpi

Dai schrieb:


> Bei dem 2015er Modell, dass ich habe, ist die Befestigung sowas von dämlich. Die Rolle wird leider nicht mehr sicher und fest gehalten, so dass ich mir nie wieder eine Rute mit solch (klick) einem Rollenhalter kaufen würde.



Hallo Dai, ich habe die 2015´er Aqualite Power Float, mit dem selben Rollenhalter, bis jetzt ohne Probleme aber auch noch nicht sooo oft verwendet. Was genau hast Du da für Probleme beim Rollenhalter?


----------



## geomas

@Dai  - prima, also wenn Du ne sehr weiche 8-Fuß-Picker suchst dann hol Dir doch die Browning Wand F1. Kannst ja noch mal FantasticFishing kontaktieren, aber nach dem, was ich gehört habe, sollte die F1 Wand passen.
Ich hatte sie schon ein paar Mal im virtuellen Warenkorb, hatte dann aber immer Zweifel wegen der Länge (soll ich doch die kürzere Tickler nehmen...?).


----------



## Dai

Hey @Welpi,

wie ich ja schon schrieb: Die Rolle wird in (meinem) Halter nicht richtig festgehalten, so dass sie sich nach links und recht "drehen" lässt. Ich weiß grad nicht mehr genau, aber ich meine, die obere Schraube dreht sich durch?! Oder war es doch der ganze Halter der sich links und rechts verschieben lässt. Müsste ich noch mal genau nachsehen.
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich beim Feedern damit Ärger ...und ich hab sie relativ viel gefischt.

@geomas
Okay, nochmals Danke für Deine Einschätzung


----------



## rutilus69

Hmm, das ist mir bei meiner Aqualite Picker und den Float-Ruten mit diesem Rollenhalter noch nicht aufgefallen. Muss ich direkt mal heute Abend gucken.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe den Aqualite Picker in 270 cm. Der hat einen stinknormalen Schraubrollenhalter, der die Rolle bombig hält. sowohl die etwas filigranen Rollenfüsse der Browning, als auch die klobigeren der Mitchells halten problemlos. Noch weicher möchte ich sie gar nicht haben - man hätte ja sonst einen "Schlauch", ohne jede Reserve, in der Hand.

@Dai leg einen Streifen Fensterleder unter deinen Rollenfuss und dein Problem ist Geschichte.


----------



## Dai

Hab eben mal nachgesehen. Die Schraube ist ja unten und nicht oben. Und es ist der ganze Halter der sich verdrehen lässt, obwohl ich die Schraube ziemlich fest gezogen habe.

Aber ich werde Deinen Tipp, Andal, mit dem Leder mal ausprobieren. Danke dafür und zu Deiner Einschätzung zur Aqualite Picker.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin heute wieder an der Stelle wo ich letztens auch mit dem lieben @geomas war und angel mit der Bolo.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Drei gute Fische hab ich auch schon.
Hier einer davon. ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zwei schwimmen schon im Kescher.
Später mehr Bilder....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jetzt mal einen Karpfen zwischendurch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Professor, das wird ja wieder eine schöne Strecke. Ich komme in den nächsten Tagen leider nicht los. Viele Außentermine und keiner lässt sich mit einem kleinen Fischzug, wie kürzlich an der Elbe kombinieren. Aber Freitag gehts auch für mich wieder los ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Plötzen beißen auch.


----------



## Dai

Unglaublich, wenn Du es nicht so glaubwürdig gezeigt hättest, was Du da so fängst. Klasse


----------



## rustaweli

@Professor Tinca 

Dickes Petri, fast unfassbar!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Setzkescherfoto......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und nochmal hübsch aufgereiht... Schleien von 44 bis 49cm und n kleinen Karpfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Lief super heute.
Ich packe jetzt ein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Super, wunderschöne Fische!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin heute wieder an der Stelle wo ich letztens auch mit dem lieben @geomas war und angel mit der Bolo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326869
> Anhang anzeigen 326869



Moin, welchhe Vorteil versprichst du dir an der Stelle von der Bolo? So tief wird es dort ja nicht sein, das es nicht auch mit einer Matchrute ginge, oder?


----------



## geomas

Wow, sattes Petri zum Tinca-Trio und dem schönen Karpfen als Ergänzung! 
Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß die an den Bolos schöne Tänze aufgeführt haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lief super heute.
> Ich packe jetzt ein.


Klasse Bericht! 

Hast du 6m genommen?


----------



## geomas

Ich wollte heute Abend eigentlich kurz zum Fluß nebenan, aber das wurde nix. Morgen gibts noch mal viel Arbeit und auch etwas Freizeitgestaltung abseits der Angelei. 
Nächste Angelmöglichkeit dann also auf den ostschwedischen Schären. Das Revier in der direkten Umgebung des Zeltes (auweia, hoffentlich geht das gut...) sieht eher nach Friedfischen als nach Schärenhechten aus. 
Esox-Zeugs* nehm ich gar nicht mir, vermutlich zwei leichte Spinnen und passendes Geschirr - evtl. klappts ja auch mit DS oder Microjig auf temporär räuberische Cypriniden.
Also die ganz alte ABU-Swingtiprute ist gesetzt, dazu die neuen 5m-Budget-Bolo, die von @Professor Tinca so toll reparierte Drennan 12ft als Universalrute mit Gewindeendring und evtl. noch irgendeine andere.
Wird spannend, ob das Gerödel in Rucksack paßt.


*) Hab aber sicherheitshalber dünne Drahtvorfächer im Gepäck.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> *) Hab aber sicherheitshalber dünne Drahtvorfächer im Gepäck.


Das ist eine sehr gute Maßnahme (>10Stk.), aber eine universelle 9ft 80g Spinne gehört einfach auch noch dazu, für den Fall der Fälle, dass du eine Beißtraumphase miterleben darfst ...

Wenn du ein Boot zur Verfügung hast, sind meist 3m Ruten auch fürs Posenangeln (bis 2m fest), selbst Feinstippen, richtig nett fürs Boot. Und du wirst das nicht mehr missen wollen, wenn du einmal an den richtigen Stellen warst ....

Daumendrück für den persönlichen Mörte - Rekord!


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @Professor Tinca - ich ziehe meinen Hut 
@Testudo vermutlich weil er gerne mit Bolo angelt 
@geomas wo friedfische sind sind auch Räuber. Also töte rute mit köfi nebenbei ausgelegt, es melden sich ja meist freiwillige


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler : danke für Deine Tipps! Morgend wird das Auto vorgeladen - also wenn da tatsächlich noch Platz sein sollte (und nur dann), kommt ne Hechtrute (ist eigentlich ne leichte Meeresrute) und ne Box mit großen Wobblern und vielleicht ein, zwei großen Gummis mit. 
Ansonsten Fokus auf Friedfische: Mörte und mal sehen, wer sich da noch so herumtreibt. Ich hab noch seit etlichen Jahren komplett ungenutzte kleine Gummiwürmer von Enterprise Tackle (die sind eingelegt und stinken furchtbar) - die sollen als Duo oder Trio auf einen Microjigkopf und mal bei den Cypriniden anklopfen.
Als Boot haben mein Angelbuddy und ich ein Schlauchi (3,40m) zur Verfügung. Er ist eher auf Barsch aus, also werd ich wohl vermutlich auf irgendwelchen Klippen sitzen und nicht seinen „Schnuller” mit Brassenschleim verzieren.

@Kochtopf : danke, mal sehen, wieviel Platz nach dem Verladen des gesetzten Tackles noch im VW-Bus ist. Zur Not muß die reparierte Drennan Super Specialist ran als Köfi-Rute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin, welchhe Vorteil versprichst du dir an der Stelle von der Bolo? So tief wird es dort ja nicht sein, das es nicht auch mit einer Matchrute ginge, oder?




Bessere Schnurkontrolle und mehr Kontrolle über den Fisch im Drill.
Und natürlichweil es mir mehr Freude damit macht.



geomas schrieb:


> Wow, sattes Petri zum Tinca-Trio und dem schönen Karpfen als Ergänzung!
> Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß die an den Bolos schöne Tänze aufgeführt haben.



Jau aber sowas von. 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht!
> 
> Hast du 6m genommen?



Klar.
Hab ja nur noch 6er und ne 5er. 

Insgesamt war das ein unvergesslicher Tag.
Passiert mir auch nicht oft in der Form.


----------



## geomas

#bolo - hab eben mal "Maver Bolo" in die Suchmaschine geworfen: sehr interessant. Preislich aber auch teilweise deftiger als der billige Texaseintopf, mit dem ich mich in Schweden zu ernähren versuchen werde.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : danke, mal sehen, wieviel Platz nach dem Verladen des gesetzten Tackles noch im VW-Bus ist. Zur Not muß die reparierte Drennan Super Specialist ran als Köfi-Rute.


Wenn die Aktion ähnlich wie bei SJ ist, dann ist sie auf jeden Fall tauglich, lediglich der Anhieb muss kraftvoll erfolgen und die Distanz sollte nicht zu groß sein. Mit relativ kleinen drillingen fischen ist hilfreich


----------



## geomas

^ ich hab noch Vorfächer von Drennan, sehr kleine Haken. Könnte klappen.
Minimal mehr Rückgrat hat sie ja jetzt auch, die Rute...


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin heute wieder an der Stelle wo ich letztens auch mit dem lieben @geomas war und angel mit der Bolo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326869
> Anhang anzeigen 326869


Super Bilder und Petri. Prof


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt mal einen Karpfen zwischendurch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326871


Dickes Petri zum Karpfen Prof


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lief super heute.
> Ich packe jetzt ein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326875


Schönes Gewässer hast du da Prof


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke für die Petris, Jungs !!!


----------



## Jason

Hallo zusammen. Super Berichte, tolle Angelerlebnisse und schöne Fische präsentiert ihr alle hier im Ükel. Ich habe mich ein wenig zurück gezogen, da mir die Zeit fehlt, mich hier konventionell ein zu bringen. Angeln zu gehen ist momentan ein No Go, selbst Sonntags muss ich ran. Danke für die die schönen Berichte und weiterhin viel Petri.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @Professor Tinca
Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Petri, zu den tollen Fischen, man merkt förmlich das dies selbst für unseren Posenvirtuosen kein alltäglicher Fang war.

Gleichzeitig schließe ich mich Bruder @jason 1 an und entschuldige mich für mein spärliches und unsorgfältiges Posten. Scheint's als befände ich mich real Life mässig in einem ausgewachsenen hin und her Szenario der K-klasse, und die Flut steigt immer noch. 
Schätze, das ist der Preis den das Schicksal für die wunderschönen Ükelstunden an Weser, Fulda und Spree jetzt eintreibt..
Hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Lieber Minimax, ich drück dir den Daumen für eine zyklusmäßig sowieso unumgängliche Flutumkehr! 
Aber mal ein paar Wochen nicht zum Angeln zu kommen ist auch nicht so schlimm, die vergehen bei Stressphasen ja sehr schnell.

Umso schöner, wenn man dann wieder mehr Zeit hat.

Gilt für Jason ja wohl genauso 

Bei mir ist morgen abend Schluss , mit den Stresswochen, wo man einem genauen Terminplan im beanspruchenden Endspurt hinterherjagen musste.


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler : na dann wünsch ich Dir einen perfekten Start in die hoffentlich langen „Entspannungswochen”.

@jason 1 und @Minimax : ahhh, tut mir leid für Euch. Hoffentlich ist arbeitsmäßig (oder bei Verpflichtungen allgemein) Land in Sicht und damit Zeit am Wasser am Horizont zu erahnen (das Sprachbild weist erhebliche Mängel auf).


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe den Aqualite Picker in 270 cm. Der hat einen stinknormalen Schraubrollenhalter, der die Rolle bombig hält.


Stimmt, da hatte ich beim Schreiben nur die Posenruten vor meinem geistigen Auge.


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger der letzten Tage.
Wird zeit das ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser komme.


----------



## Tikey0815

Na dann reihe ich mich mal in den Entschuldigungsreigen ein und berichte, dass aufgrund Urlaubszeit und anschließender Aufrollung liegengebliebener Arbeit kaum ins Forum komme....aber ich darf verkünden, dass ich im Urlaub an der Harle, zu meinem Verzücken,  einen 53cm Klodeckel an meiner Method-Montage hatte  Man war ich Stolz 

Also, dann ruf ich mal allen Ükels ein dickes PETRI für vergangene und zukünftige Fänge zu


----------



## daci7

Ich auch! Ich auch! Ich auch ....
Bitte zu tiefst um Verzeihung für völlig unzureichende Front-Bericht- Erstattung. Habe heute aber per Handschlag den Deal meines Lebens eingetütet und hoffe das nach einigen Monaten des Bohren und Schraubens die Familie daci7 samt Rutenwald sobald wie möglich  in eine wundervolle neue Bleibe mit eigenem Angel-Bastel-Spiel-Zimmer einquartiert wird!
Am Wasser war ich leider gar nicht in den letzten Tagen. Vielleicht wirds in der nächsten Woche besser.
Viele Grüße und fette Petris in die Runde!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil in die Runde!

Ich bin heute wieder an der Stelle von gestern.
Das Wetter ist nicht so dolle.
Windig und kühl.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nach drei Nanoplötzen und ner Microgüster der erste vernünftige Fisch im Kescher.


----------



## Tricast

Professor, Professor, wenn ich mir so Deine Bilder anschaue dann fallen mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf. Du mußt ein Sonntagskind sein bei solchen Fängen. Ich hoffe nur dass ich auch bald wieder ans Wasser komme um mein Glück zu versuchen. Euch wünsche ich viele erholsame und spannende Stunden am Wasser und auch solch schöne Fische wie der Professor.

Viele Liebe Grüße

Heinz


----------



## Andal

Perfektes Wetter!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch einer. Läuft wieder....


----------



## geomas

...ein wiedererkennbarer Charakterfisch - Petri heil, lieber Professor!


----------



## rhinefisher

Mit dem Petri warte ich mal noch.
Wer weiß was der Prof noch alles auf die Schuppen legt...
Soviele Schleien habe ich seit über 30 Jahren nicht mehr gafangen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Immer wieder Plötzen und jetzt ne kleine Schleie.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer wieder Plötzen und jetzt ne kleine Schleie.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326941


Dickes Petri zu den Schleien,Prof


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca Ich beneide dich wenn ich diese wunderschönen Schleien sehe. Ein dickes Petri Heil für dich mein Lieber. Ich habe in meinem Leben glaube ich erst eine Tinca gefangen. Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern. Das war sogar eine große. Mach weiter so.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es wird immer windiger und regnet bestimmt bald. Ich mache Schluss für heute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Setzkescherfoto......


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Setzkescherfoto......
> Anhang anzeigen 326943


Ein geiles Foto Prof.Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein lieber Pröfpröf,
Wenn tolle Gewässer und gute Angler zusammen kommen können schon mal so setzkescher dabei rumkommen. Petri Heil! Läuft bei dir


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein lieber Pröfpröf,
> Wenn gute Gewässer und *tolle Angler.*............



Dank erstmal.  

Das ist ein 18 ha Gewässerpool-Verbandsgewässer, also weit weg von sehr gut oder überbesetzt.
 Es gibt auch kaum Leute die da Schleien fangen.
Mal zufällig beim Karpfenangeln aber sonst nicht.

Momentan läuft es gut und ich mache anscheinend vieles richtig aber an so nem großen See findet man die Schleien auch schlecht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Professor, Professor, wenn ich mir so Deine Bilder anschaue dann fallen mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf. Du mußt ein Sonntagskind sein bei solchen Fängen. Ich hoffe nur dass ich auch bald wieder ans Wasser komme um mein Glück zu versuchen. Euch wünsche ich viele erholsame und spannende Stunden am Wasser und auch solch schöne Fische wie der Professor.
> 
> Viele Liebe Grüße
> 
> Heinz



Hallo Heinz,
viel Erfolg für deine nächsten Ausflüge!!!

Ich hoffe Petrus ist dir ebenso hold wie mir.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dank erstmal.
> 
> Das ist ein 18 ha Gewässerpool-Verbandsgewässer, also weit weg von sehr gut oder überbesetzt.
> Es gibt auch kaum Leute die da Schleien fangen.
> Mal zufällig beim Karpfenangeln aber sonst nicht.
> 
> Momentan läuft es gut und ich mache anscheinend vieles richtig aber an so nem großen See findet man die Schleien auch schlecht.


Eben, du bist nicht so erfolgreich am Wasser weil du eine Nulpe bist, ich warte ja immer noch auf einen Sammelband mit deinen großen Fangberichten und Schwänken in deine Jugend


----------



## rustaweli

Muß heute erst zu 16Uhr schaffen, also ein Fenster zum Fischen.
Meine Wunschrute habe ich zwar noch nicht gefunden, aber die ersten Gehversuche an der Pin werden trotzdem gemacht.
Eine Okuma Sheffield an ner Daiwa Legalis.
Wanderangeln/Stalken auf Karpfen an meinem Neckar. Sobald ich beim Wandern aufsteigendende Bläschen oder sonstige Aktivitäten erkenne, eine Zwille Mais rein, den Köder hinterher. Der Köder ist gepaart mit einem leichten Ledgerlink. Der Link ist so leicht das er treibt, und so schwer das er an der Futterstelle zum Erliegen kommt. Dann Biss, dann erster Drill an der Pin.
Soweit der Plan, soweit die Theorie


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Soweit der Plan, soweit die Theorie


Soll er Dir gelingen !


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann Biss, dann erster Drill an der Pin.
> Soweit der Plan, soweit die Theorie




Klingt interessant.

Viel Erfolg und lass hören ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Welpi

@Prof: Tolle Strecke!

@rustaweli (und alle, die ans Wasser kommen): Mögen die Fische mit euch sein 

Ich packe gerade, Angeln mit Freunden bis Sonntag Mittag...da freu ich mich schon seit Wochen drauf!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Soweit der Plan, soweit die Theorie



Schönes Foto- Das klassische Sujet, und mit dem guten Plan bin ich sicher, das Du in Nullkommanix auch den Hauptdarsteller für den Reshoot finden wirst

@Professor Tinca , Potzblitz und Kreuzsackerment, mit den Schleien läuft's bei Dir ja gerade richtig gut! Ganz herzliches Petri, 
Minimax


----------



## Forelle74

Petri allen Fängern.
@rustaweli
Viel Glück bei deiner Tour.
@Welpi
Viel Spaß für Sonntag.
Natürlich auch einen guten Fang.


----------



## Andal

Mal sehen, was morgen der Fetzenmarkt bringt. Geile Pommfritz ganz sicher!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Allen!
Hat in der kurzen Zeit nicht sollen sein. Sei es drum!
Habe neben dem Spaß und der Erholung am Wasser trotzdem als Pin-Anfänger viel mitgenommen.
!. Für`s Wanderangeln brauche ich einen noch leichteren Rucksack.
2. Ein Hüftbag für das Futter wäre auch nicht schlecht. Nervt beim Tragen, auch wenn es nur eine offene Dose Mais ist.
3. Laufe langsam und extrem bedacht, beobachte schon von weitem, egal was eventuelle Passanten denken 
4. Ich brauche einen dünneren Halter, welcher sich unbedarfter in den Boden bringen läßt.
5. Man benötigt keinen Stuhl. Ein Handtuch oder was gepolstertes reicht um kurz zu verweilen.
Allgemein
Als Beginner langt eine Rute für das Ledgern in 9-10ft. Höher hinaus ist zu viel für den Anfang. Mehr bringt die Zeit und Erfahrung.
Die Ratsche ist kein Bissanzeiger, sofern man nicht unbedingt mit selbsthakendem, mörderischen Plumpsblei angelt. Es gibt unter den lieben Fischen eine Menge Gentlemen, welche sich nicht in primitiver Harakiri Art auf den Köder stürzen und Full Run mäßig abziehen, sondern sich dem Köder mit argwöhnischem, cleveren Stil nähern.
Daher, lieber erst mal ne weichere Rute denn härter, lieber eine "schwächere" Quiverspitze, bzw., wie in meinem Fall, überhaupt eine Quiverspitze.
Man achte auf die Ringanbringung der Rute. In meinem Fall war es schon manchmal nervend, kaum oder gerade so streckender Weise an den 3. Ring zu kommen, um Schnur für den Loop Cast abzuziehen.
Es ist nicht verkehrt, anstelle des 1. Wasserganges lieber erst einmal Zeit in Trockenwürfe zu investieren.

Zum Schluß noch an meinen geschätzten Dr. Heintz in Richtung ewiger Gefilde:
Ich werde es irgendwann schaffen, auch mit "Wanzen" und ohne Fütterknecht! 
Ruhet und fischt in Frieden, geehrte, alte dt. Fischergilde!

Ansonsten - Petri Euch Allen!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Allen!
> Hat in der kurzen Zeit nicht sollen sein. Sei es drum!
> Habe neben dem Spaß und der Erholung am Wasser trotzdem als Pin-Anfänger viel mitgenommen.
> !. Für`s Wanderangeln brauche ich einen noch leichteren Rucksack.
> 2. Ein Hüftbag für das Futter wäre auch nicht schlecht. Nervt beim Tragen, auch wenn es nur eine offene Dose Mais ist.
> 3. Laufe langsam und extrem bedacht, beobachte schon von weitem, egal was eventuelle Passanten denken
> 4. Ich brauche einen dünneren Halter, welcher sich unbedarfter in den Boden bringen läßt.
> 5. Man benötigt keinen Stuhl. Ein Handtuch oder was gepolstertes reicht um kurz zu verweilen.
> Allgemein
> Als Beginner langt eine Rute für das Ledgern in 9-10ft. Höher hinaus ist zu viel für den Anfang. Mehr bringt die Zeit und Erfahrung.
> Die Ratsche ist kein Bissanzeiger, sofern man nicht unbedingt mit selbsthakendem, mörderischen Plumpsblei angelt. Es gibt unter den lieben Fischen eine Menge Gentlemen, welche sich nicht in primitiver Harakiri Art auf den Köder stürzen und Full Run mäßig abziehen, sondern sich dem Köder mit argwöhnischem, cleveren Stil nähern.
> Daher, lieber erst mal ne weichere Rute denn härter, lieber eine "schwächere" Quiverspitze, bzw., wie in meinem Fall, überhaupt eine Quiverspitze.
> Man achte auf die Ringanbringung der Rute. In meinem Fall war es schon manchmal nervend, kaum oder gerade so streckender Weise an den 3. Ring zu kommen, um Schnur für den Loop Cast abzuziehen.
> Es ist nicht verkehrt, anstelle des 1. Wasserganges lieber erst einmal Zeit in Trockenwürfe zu investieren.
> 
> Zum Schluß noch an meinen geschätzten Dr. Heintz in Richtung ewiger Gefilde:
> Ich werde es irgendwann schaffen, auch mit "Wanzen" und ohne Fütterknecht!
> Ruhet und fischt in Frieden, geehrte, alte dt. Fischergilde!
> 
> Ansonsten - Petri Euch Allen!


Guter Ansatz ... das wird werden! Petri Heil beim leichten Pirschgang!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> 3. Laufe langsam und extrem bedacht, beobachte schon von weitem, egal was eventuelle Passanten denken



Das ist der wichtigste Punkt für den Erfolg. 
Die anderen sind nettes Beiwerk.


----------



## Forelle74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Allen!
> Hat in der kurzen Zeit nicht sollen sein. Sei es drum!
> Habe neben dem Spaß und der Erholung am Wasser trotzdem als Pin-Anfänger viel mitgenommen.
> !. Für`s Wanderangeln brauche ich einen noch leichteren Rucksack.
> 2. Ein Hüftbag für das Futter wäre auch nicht schlecht. Nervt beim Tragen, auch wenn es nur eine offene Dose Mais ist.
> 3. Laufe langsam und extrem bedacht, beobachte schon von weitem, egal was eventuelle Passanten denken
> 4. Ich brauche einen dünneren Halter, welcher sich unbedarfter in den Boden bringen läßt.
> 5. Man benötigt keinen Stuhl. Ein Handtuch oder was gepolstertes reicht um kurz zu verweilen.
> Allgemein
> Als Beginner langt eine Rute für das Ledgern in 9-10ft. Höher hinaus ist zu viel für den Anfang. Mehr bringt die Zeit und Erfahrung.
> Die Ratsche ist kein Bissanzeiger, sofern man nicht unbedingt mit selbsthakendem, mörderischen Plumpsblei angelt. Es gibt unter den lieben Fischen eine Menge Gentlemen, welche sich nicht in primitiver Harakiri Art auf den Köder stürzen und Full Run mäßig abziehen, sondern sich dem Köder mit argwöhnischem, cleveren Stil nähern.
> Daher, lieber erst mal ne weichere Rute denn härter, lieber eine "schwächere" Quiverspitze, bzw., wie in meinem Fall, überhaupt eine Quiverspitze.
> Man achte auf die Ringanbringung der Rute. In meinem Fall war es schon manchmal nervend, kaum oder gerade so streckender Weise an den 3. Ring zu kommen, um Schnur für den Loop Cast abzuziehen.
> Es ist nicht verkehrt, anstelle des 1. Wasserganges lieber erst einmal Zeit in Trockenwürfe zu investieren.
> 
> Zum Schluß noch an meinen geschätzten Dr. Heintz in Richtung ewiger Gefilde:
> Ich werde es irgendwann schaffen, auch mit "Wanzen" und ohne Fütterknecht!
> Ruhet und fischt in Frieden, geehrte, alte dt. Fischergilde!
> 
> Ansonsten - Petri Euch Allen!



Hallo
Zu 2 fällt mir was ein:
Es nervt extrem wenn mann am Wasser entlangwatet und man überhaupt noch was anderes in der Hand halten muss, außer der Rute natürlich.
Ich hab mir sowas besorgt:
https://picclick.de/Köderbox-Wurmdo...ürtelclip-Würmerbox-Wurmbox-111617404362.html
Passt ne komplette Madenbüchse rein und ist noch luft nach oben.
Mann kann ja auch mischen.
Hab auch schon Futterpellets drin gehabt.
Das was man schnell braucht da rein, den rest in ner kleinen kühleinheit im Rucksack zb.
Da bleibt auch bei den Temperaturen alles frisch und mann kann Reste daheim wieder einlagern. 

Grüße an alle Ükels.

Morgen gehts an nen Rotpunktdöbel Bach.
Mal schauen ob auch ein paar Bilder für hier abfallen.


----------



## phirania

Schleien Verdächtig


----------



## Forelle74

phirania schrieb:


> Schleien Verdächtig
> Anhang anzeigen 326985
> Anhang anzeigen 326986


Aber sowas von.
Sehr schönes Eck.


----------



## Kochtopf

Greif an @phirania


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Schleien Verdächtig
> Anhang anzeigen 326985
> Anhang anzeigen 326986


Schönes Plätzchen,Kalle. Hohl  welche raus.


----------



## Minimax

@phirania wirklich sehr vielversprechend. Ich schliess mich den Vorrednern an: Immer wacker, wacker, auf geht´s: Rute raus, der Spass beginnt!
herzlich 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Greif an @phirania


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Sieht sehr viel versprechend aus. Wenn ich die Gelegenheit hätte würde ich zuschlagen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Welpi

Sorry, sollte eigentlich ein Photo vom Angelplatz werden...hab nur E


----------



## Welpi




----------



## Welpi

Blick aus dem Zelt...


----------



## rustaweli

@Welpi 
Auf was und wie lange bist?
Petri!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Man achte auf die Ringanbringung der Rute. In meinem Fall war es schon manchmal nervend, kaum oder gerade so streckender Weise an den 3. Ring zu



Ich habe mal einfach einen grotesk grossen Ring zwischen Leitring und Rolle platziert. Schwupps hat man einen Schnurklang mehr in bequemer Reichweite. Das sollte man aber reversibel gestalten, denn was cool für die Pin ist, ist Gift für diese neumodischen Querwinder: ein Ring so nahe der Spule behindert die Wurfweite und generelle Smoothness sehr deutlich (Hashtag Mark Zwo)


----------



## Welpi

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Welpi
> Auf was und wie lange bist?
> Petri!



Klassisches Karpfenfischen mit Campingeinlage, bis Sonntag. Die Nacht war bisher nicht schlecht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll @Welpi .
Petri Heil und weiter viel Erfolg!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich habe gerade einen sehr schönen Film über das Boloangeln auf fette Döbel gefunden:


----------



## Dai

Ein tolles Filmchen, Danke dafür (hab jetzt nur mal so durchgespult)

Ich hatte mich die Tage hier wegen einer neuen Picker-Rute informiert. Hab mich für die Daiwa Aqualite Picker in 2,40m entschieden. Sehr filigranes Teilchen. Bin sehr begeistert von der Rute. Schön dünn, ultra leicht und macht im trockenen Zustand schon mal eine super Figur. Danke nochmals für den Tipp @Andal 

Werde nach Feierabend, gegen 18:00 Uhr, am Wasser sein und den Flossenträgern meine neue Rute vorstellen. Ich hoffe auf großes Interesse und an eine rege Teilnahme 

Ich wünsche allen einen entspannten Samstag und volle Kescher!


----------



## Forelle74

So,war heut kurz am Bach und es gab ein Rotpunktdöbel und einen Rosastreifen Döbel
Leider nix vorzeigbares hier. 
Der Bach ist auch sehr Rotpunktdöbel lastig.
@Welpi Petri
@Dai 
Viel Glück heute.
@Professor Tinca 
Toller Film.
Danke dafür.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Schleien Verdächtig
> Anhang anzeigen 326985
> Anhang anzeigen 326986


Drillen aber nur mit richtig langer Rute!  (+Kescher)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Welpi schrieb:


> Klassisches Karpfenfischen mit Campingeinlage, bis Sonntag. Die Nacht war bisher nicht schlecht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327012


Wunderbar , Vollkarpfendöbel in Superform!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326952
> 
> Eine Okuma Sheffield an ner Daiwa Legalis.


Ist diese Daiwa aus dem Spinprogram? 
Interessant ist, wie sich dieses günstige Material macht ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einfach einen grotesk grossen Ring zwischen Leitring und Rolle platziert. Schwupps hat man einen Schnurklang mehr in bequemer Reichweite. Das sollte man aber reversibel gestalten, denn was cool für die Pin ist, ist Gift für diese neumodischen Querwinder: ein Ring so nahe der Spule behindert die Wurfweite und generelle Smoothness sehr deutlich (Hashtag Mark Zwo)


Tesafilm (oder Scotch3M Markenware, kein Noname-Schmiermurks nehmen) taugt sogar zum richtige Fische drillen, glauben zwar viele nicht, funktioniert aber!


----------



## Welpi

War eine schöne Nacht, lange nicht so kalt wie befürchtet (8 Grad waren angesagt). Es kamen einige Fischies, unter einderem ein langer aber sehr schlanker Schuppie...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen sehr schönen Film über das Boloangeln auf fette Döbel gefunden:


Feines Filmchen  , sehr besinnlich das angeln dort ...

Was mir dabei aber einfällt und wunderbar an den Stammtisch passt:

Der (gemeine germanische) SDDöbel wohnt dort nicht, einfach so als Angler frei rumstehen(?)

Passiver Drill ohne Fez, bischen in der Spitze, kein Ruten-durchbiegen, springen, platschen, ist das zielführend?
Klar, möglichst ruhiger Drill ruhig scheucht weniger, aber rücksetzen scheucht noch mehr.
Kann man gleich (Groß-) Wobblerfischen, ist mehr Action in der Rute.
(Vlt. sowieso viele Narkotica im Wasser?)

Tackle läuft/floatet nicht gut im Schnurablauf (Rolle/Schnur/Ringe). Die Pin Angler werden heimlich grinsen 

Auf jeden Fall schöne leichte 6m Ruten @16:10, unbeschwertes Handeln !

Ich werde das mal als Wiederanregung nehmen, eine kaum beangelbare Stelle (ab Mitte gen gesperrtem Ufer) in meinem Fluss zu bewaten.
Da angelt keiner, kommt keiner hin und könnte barbig sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Müssten diese Ruten sein NEU 2019, (oder Vormodell oder Proto), Gewicht steht da noch nicht, Preis bischen arg hoch ...

https://www.brunopescashop.com/canne-da-pesca/canne-bolognesi-bombarda/bolognesi-colmic/

Colmic.it Katalog sagt für ähnlich Ruten ca. 220g
Ich finde die Rutenbeschriftung aber nicht, allerdings ist die Auswahl grandios! 

Heinz, ist Colmic eigentlich auf der nächsten Stippermesse?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auweia.
Die sind ja echt teuer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hammer, gerade oben gewünscht und schon da ... 
flach und tief in Kanten 

BARBI IN CORRENTE CON LA BOLOGNESE
COLMIC ITALIA Spa Published on Jul 4, 2019


----------



## Hering 58

Welpi schrieb:


> Klassisches Karpfenfischen mit Campingeinlage, bis Sonntag. Die Nacht war bisher nicht schlecht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327012


Petri und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen sehr schönen Film über das Boloangeln auf fette Döbel gefunden:


Ein tolles Filmchen, Danke Prof.


----------



## Tricast

COLMIC wird mit einem großen Stand auf der Stippermesse vertreten sein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Danke, da weiß ich ja schon mal, was sich anzuschauen auf jeden Fall lohnt


----------



## Tricast

@Nordlichtangler : Dann würde ich aber auch bei Tubertini, RIVE, Browning vorbeischauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler : Dann würde ich aber auch bei Tubertini, RIVE, Browning vorbeischauen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich schau bei Heinz vorbei auf der Messe, der Rest ist sekundär


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^Jupp, auf ein fröhliches Stammtischtreffen am 01.03.2020 ! 

^^ Die Webseite 03.03.2019 ist veraltet .... 

Tubertini, RIVE kann ich mich gut dran erinnern.
Tubertini -> Rolle, muss ich noch schnellstens mal was zu aufschreiben ...


----------



## Tricast

Also Leut, die Stippermesse findet *immer* am 1. Sonntag im März statt!!!!!!

Liebe Grüsse

Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

oben korrigiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hammer, gerade oben gewünscht und schon da ...
> flach und tief in Kanten
> 
> BARBI IN CORRENTE CON LA BOLOGNESE
> COLMIC ITALIA Spa Published on Jul 4, 2019



Barben machen ne Bolo schon schön krumm. 

Schade dass es hier keine gibt. 
Son Tierchen würde ich echt gern mal angeln.

.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist diese Daiwa aus dem Spinprogram?
> Interessant ist, wie sich dieses günstige Material macht ...



Nee Du, ne einfache Allround. Nehme sie wegen der Größe und um zu sehen worauf es für mich ankommt. Kann jetzt aber schon mal sagen das sie sehr robust ist, ne schlechte Biegekurve hat, bzw die Gewichtsangaben wohl "leicht" untertrieben sind. Aber mit Sicherheit top am Fluß auf Aale, ohne Angst vor kleinen Welsen zu haben, welche hier ja nur zu gern den Wurm nehmen. Karpfen - naja, wird sich im Drill zeigen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir jedoch das sie zu steif ist. Da wirken meine 2,5-2,75lbs Karpfenruten ja filigraner. Für kleinere Fische kannst sie aus meiner Sicht voll vergessen, zu unsensibel, absolut. Sobald ich ne geeignete Rute für mein Pin habe, geht sie an meinen Sohn über, oder wird eine Aalrute welcher ich mehr als vertraue. Dafür scheint sie wie gemacht.


----------



## Andal

Da steht ja für die kommenden Tage durchaus sehr gutes Angelwetter ins Haus und der Pegel stimmt auch.....


----------



## rustaweli

Bin ab später draußen. Erst bißl auf Karpfen&Co, dann Wurm dran und schauen was kommt. Natürlich mit der Pin.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nee Du, ne einfache Allround. Nehme sie wegen der Größe und um zu sehen worauf es für mich ankommt. Kann jetzt aber schon mal sagen das sie sehr robust ist, ne schlechte Biegekurve hat, bzw die Gewichtsangaben wohl "leicht" untertrieben sind. Aber mit Sicherheit top am Fluß auf Aale, ohne Angst vor kleinen Welsen zu haben, welche hier ja nur zu gern den Wurm nehmen. Karpfen - naja, wird sich im Drill zeigen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir jedoch das sie zu steif ist. Da wirken meine 2,5-2,75lbs Karpfenruten ja filigraner. Für kleinere Fische kannst sie aus meiner Sicht voll vergessen, zu unsensibel, absolut. Sobald ich ne geeignete Rute für mein Pin habe, geht sie an meinen Sohn über, oder wird eine Aalrute welcher ich mehr als vertraue. Dafür scheint sie wie gemacht.




Welches Modell ist denn das?
Länge? Wurfgewicht?


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist denn das?
> Länge? Wurfgewicht?



Die Daiwa Legalis Allround, 3m, 40-120 WG. Hatte sie blind gekauft, da ich mich bisher auf Daiwa verlassen konnte. Mach ich ab jetzt nicht mehr. Das ich damit keine Barsche zuppeln kann war klar, aber so hart?!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso. 
Danke.


----------



## rustaweli

Ja lach nur.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Daiwa Legalis Allround, 3m, 40-120 WG.


Klingt nach einer sehr tauglichen Grund- und Deadbaitrute von Aal bis...


----------



## Orothred

Also eigentlich sollts ja heute auf Schleie gehen.....stattdessen gabs insgesamt fünf Monster von diesem Kaliber:







/edit fragt: Rotauge oder doch Aland? Das nicht rote Auge irritiert mich....


----------



## rustaweli

Schauen wir mal was beim kleinen Ansitz geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich zähle 43 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie, damit kann es weder ein Hasel noch ein Aland aber sehr wohl ein Plötz sein (außer ich habe mich verzählt, ich habe getrunken)


----------



## Andal

Machs dir halt einfach mit der Artbestimmung. Entweder "Köderfisch", oder wenn zu groß, "Hybride".


----------



## rustaweli

Umgestellt auf Wurm, in der Hoffnung das die lieben Grundeln schon schlafen. Denkste...


----------



## rustaweli

Neeeiiiiiiin, versagt. Dachte wieder ne Grundel, nicht angehauen, starker Widerstand, nicht ans nachträgliche Anhauen gedacht, paar Sekunden....ab... Man man man.


----------



## rustaweli

Wieder daheim, wieder nichts. Wäre gerne länger geblieben. Jedoch ist in meinen Breitengraden das Fischen unterm Sternenhimmel durch die Obrigkeit untersagt. Wo käme man hier noch hin, wenn der Pöbel, ach, lassen wir das.
Fühle mich nicht gut. Bin leer, erliege der anglerischen Trikolore, ohne noch was gegenhalten zu können. Da wartest Du lange auf den ersehnten Biss, dann kommt er aus dem Nichts, natürlich völlig unvorbereitet, unerwartet und Du kannst diesen nicht verwerten. Furchtbar, grausam, brutal, ekelhaft. Ja, ekelhaft. Was anderes fällt mir nicht dazu ein, nen wahrscheinlich schönen Fisch durch, das Schlimmste, die eigene Unzulänglichkeit zu verpassen, zu verhauen. Nach dem Biß ging leider nichts mehr, bis auf zwei Hänger und somit Abrisse.  Schlimm auch der Kampf, welcher in einem selbst durch die anderen innewohnenden Egos ausgetragen wird. Der Eine weiß es eigentlich besser, er weiß, das war es für heute, der Andere will aber nicht aufgeben, erzählt was von "der kommt noch mal, ganz sicher, wenn nicht er , dann einer aus der Familie" usw. Dieser Eine bringt den Anderen in Dir am Ende sogar soweit, die Rute bis zur letzten Sekunde auszureizen, während alles schon verstaut ist, selbst der Kescher. Nur um am Ende völlig erschöpft zu sagen - war doch klar.
Aber eines ist Fakt, DAS ist ein Teil des Ganzen, was den Reiz unserer Leidenschaft ausmacht, sofern es nicht nur um die volle Kühltruhe geht, und ich liebe all das letztendlich, das macht es aus. Oder anders gesagt, nach dem Biß ist vor dem Biß!
Anbei, selbst Schneidern fühlt sich so erhaben an, mit One Rod und Pin.
Also auf ein Neues, freue mich jetzt schon drauf.

Petri und schlaft gut, geschätzte Ükelianer!


----------



## Welpi

Hallo rustaweli, das ist wirklich bitter. Aber es war ein Biss, der das Adrenalin hochschnellen liess....alleine das ist schon besser als gar keine Aktion...das nächste Mal gehört er Dir!


----------



## Welpi

Haben mit dem ersten Licht zusammengepackt und sind pünktlichst vor Durchzug der angesagten Kaltfront im Trockenen gewesen. Heute Nacht hab ich mich meinen Ängsten gestellt (ich HASSE Gewitter im Freien). Es war trotzdem ne schöne Nacht und es gab sogar noch zwei gute Karpfen bei den Kollegen. Alles in allem ein wirklich tolles Wochenende...das fühlt sich an wie eine Woche Urlaub, davon kann ich locker noch bis Mittwoch zehren


----------



## rustaweli

@Welpi 

Petri zu Deinen Fängen! Schönes WE hast gehabt.
Ich hab gestern auch das erste Gewitter durchgezogen, immer auf dem Sprung; aber doch nicht gehen wollend. Könnte ja die legendären, anglerlateinischen Gewitterfische bringen.


----------



## phirania

Orothred schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sollts ja heute auf Schleie gehen.....stattdessen gabs insgesamt fünf Monster von diesem Kaliber:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327039
> 
> 
> /edit fragt: Rotauge oder doch Aland? Das nicht rote Auge irritiert mich....



Würde eher zu Rotauge tendieren...


----------



## phirania

An Alle die Standhaft durch gehalten haben ein dickes Petri..
Mein Vorhaben auf Schleie hatte sich schnell erledigt.
Nachdem ich die Böschung ausgemessen hatte und Rutenbruch erlitten hatte war der Angeltag sehr schnell Geschichte.
Ein Erdloch hat gereicht um einen Angeltag zu vernichten....
Bin dann gestern am See gesessen mit dem Kollegen.
Die ersten Rotaugen und kleine Brassen gab es recht schnell....
Dachte schon könnt ein schöner Angeltag werden,aber dann kam mit Getöse ein Gewitter recht böse.
Hat uns dann kalt erwischt.
Das Wetter hat nun recht barsch umgeschlagen von gestern 26 grad auf heute 17 grad und so soll es die nächsten Tage auch bleiben.
Also die sogenannte Schafskälte die sonst im Juni einhergeht....
Heute mein Plan mal den Angelkeller aufräumen.


----------



## bw1

Zur Fischbestimmung: das ist eine kleine schlanke Rotfeder. Gelber Augenkreis und Ansatz der Rückenflosse deutlich hinter dem Ansatz der Bauchflossen. Schöner Fisch.

Übrigens ist das hier ein richtig netter Thread; sehr unterhaltsam und man lernt immer wieder was dazu. Könnte dazu führen, dass ich auch mal wieder öfter den Friedfischkram raushole... schauen wir mal.


----------



## Kochtopf

bw1 schrieb:


> Zur Fischbestimmung: das ist eine kleine schlanke Rotfeder. Gelber Augenkreis und Ansatz der Rückenflosse deutlich hinter dem Ansatz der Bauchflossen. Schöner Fisch.
> 
> Übrigens ist das hier ein richtig netter Thread; sehr unterhaltsam und man lernt immer wieder was dazu. Könnte dazu führen, dass ich auch mal wieder öfter den Friedfischkram raushole... schauen wir mal.


Hast vermutlich recht, was ich als endständig interpretiert habe könnte auch eine Made sein die das Maul verdeckt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Orothred schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327039
> 
> 
> /edit fragt: Rotauge oder doch Aland? Das nicht rote Auge irritiert mich....




Sieht aus wie ne Nano-Rotfeder.

Edit: Ihr seid ja schon selbst drauf gekommen. Ich war noch auf der vorigen Seite....


----------



## Dai

Was man nicht alles so am Wasser erlebt...

Man kann die Tierwelt in all ihrer Faszination sehen. Vögel, Fische, Mäuse, Ratten....

Gestern waren es Fische und eine Ratte.
Doch was bewegte die Ratte dazu, erst links aus dem Gebüsch, in Richtung meines leeren Kescherkopfes zu flitzen, im selbigen auf den Hacken kehrt zu machen um dann wieder ins Gebüsch zu huschen? Das war schon etwas strange. Wahrscheinlich hatte sie die ganze Zeit mitbekommen, dass anscheinend auch die Güstern und Grundeln dort was zu suchen hatten?! Na ja, die Gedanken eines lebenden Wesens sind unergründlich...

Auch wenn's schwer ist, nicht auf die Grundeln achten, möchte hier nur den Ort des Geschehens zeigen. Da rannte tatsächlich die Ratte aus dem Gebüsch und dann in den Kescher 






So, nun zum Angeln:  Bevor es gestern Morgen zur Arbeit ging bin ich noch zum Mario (Tackle-Dealer) und hatte mir schnell für 3€ irgendeine 0,20er Mono auf meine Ersatzspule von der Red Arc 2000 spulen lassen.
Nach der Arbeit um 18h am Wasser war dann die Hochzeit von der Arc und der Picker perfekt. Beides passt hervorragend zusammen. Ich war total begeistert wie leicht die Kombi in der Hand liegt und wie punktgenau ich meinen 10g Korb werfen konnte. Zuerst hatte ich noch Bedenken, dass die 2,40m doch zu kurz sei. Aber nix da, die Länge ist super.

Auch den Güstern und Grundeln hatte die neue Rute offensichtlich sehr gut gefallen. Wirklich abwechselnd ließen sich die Fische landen. Mit der kleinen und leichten Rute hatte ich mehr Spaß als beim letzten Mal mit der 3,30m Feeder.


----------



## Dai

War heute wieder mit meinem Sohn an der alten Ruhr, Steinchen ins Wasser werfen. 

Was haben wir denn da gesehen?


----------



## Andal

Ja mei... vielleicht hatte das Ratzl halt auch bloss Hunger!? 

Dafür ist die Aqualite auch wirklich superleicht, auch wenn der "sparsame" Griff etwas der Gewöhnung bedarf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dai schrieb:


> War heute wieder mit meinem Sohn an der alten Ruhr, Steinchen ins Wasser werfen.
> 
> Was haben wir denn da gesehen?
> Anhang anzeigen 327065




Wildschwein-Unterkiefer


----------



## phirania

Dai schrieb:


> War heute wieder mit meinem Sohn an der alten Ruhr, Steinchen ins Wasser werfen.
> 
> Was haben wir denn da gesehen?
> Anhang anzeigen 327065



Na da scheint ja einer seine Kauleiste verloren zuhaben...
Hätte fast auf Schaf getippt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nee das ist schon deutlich Schwinn.


----------



## Dai

Schweine und Schafe gibt es hier eigentlich weit und breit nicht. Deswegen dachte ich eher an einer Kuh, aber der Bauer würde hier ja auch nicht mal eben ne Kuh verwesen lassen. Wird bestimmt von irgendwo her angespült worden sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dai schrieb:


> So, nun zum Angeln:  Bevor es gestern Morgen zur Arbeit ging bin ich noch zum Mario (Tackle-Dealer) und hatte mir schnell für 3€ irgendeine 0,20er Mono auf meine Ersatzspule von der Red Arc 2000 spulen lassen.
> Nach der Arbeit um 18h am Wasser war dann die Hochzeit von der Arc und der Picker perfekt. Beides passt hervorragend zusammen. Ich war total begeistert wie leicht die Kombi in der Hand liegt und wie punktgenau ich meinen 10g Korb werfen konnte. Zuerst hatte ich noch Bedenken, dass die 2,40m doch zu kurz sei. Aber nix da, die Länge ist super.


Was erwartest du, wenn du die Königin der Friedfischrollen dazu gesellst, die 2000 eine weiche Bremsabstimmung und die unschlagbare Maschinenpräzision hat? 

Zumindest optisch sticht sie ihre besseren Schwestern von der dunklen Seite auch noch aus ...
https://i.pinimg.com/474x/3f/a7/7f/3fa77f0c6e250c93d231ca5aa33bd2bc--costume-hire-ermine.jpg

Das richtige Backup für eine sehr leichte kurze Rute, die in ihrer Drillkraft schnell mal am Ende ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Falscher thread


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> An Alle die Standhaft durch gehalten haben ein dickes Petri..
> Mein Vorhaben auf Schleie hatte sich schnell erledigt.
> Nachdem ich die Böschung ausgemessen hatte und Rutenbruch erlitten hatte war der Angeltag sehr schnell Geschichte.
> Ein Erdloch hat gereicht um einen Angeltag zu vernichten....
> Bin dann gestern am See gesessen mit dem Kollegen.
> Die ersten Rotaugen und kleine Brassen gab es recht schnell....
> Dachte schon könnt ein schöner Angeltag werden,aber dann kam mit Getöse ein Gewitter recht böse.
> Hat uns dann kalt erwischt.
> Das Wetter hat nun recht barsch umgeschlagen von gestern 26 grad auf heute 17 grad und so soll es die nächsten Tage auch bleiben.
> Also die sogenannte Schafskälte die sonst im Juni einhergeht....
> Heute mein Plan mal den Angelkeller aufräumen.


Petri Kalle. Kants du die Rute wieder Reparieren lassen? Mach nicht so viel im Keller.


----------



## Hering 58

Dai schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles so am Wasser erlebt...
> 
> Man kann die Tierwelt in all ihrer Faszination sehen. Vögel, Fische, Mäuse, Ratten....
> 
> Gestern waren es Fische und eine Ratte.
> Doch was bewegte die Ratte dazu, erst links aus dem Gebüsch, in Richtung meines leeren Kescherkopfes zu flitzen, im selbigen auf den Hacken kehrt zu machen um dann wieder ins Gebüsch zu huschen? Das war schon etwas strange. Wahrscheinlich hatte sie die ganze Zeit mitbekommen, dass anscheinend auch die Güstern und Grundeln dort was zu suchen hatten?! Na ja, die Gedanken eines lebenden Wesens sind unergründlich...
> 
> Auch wenn's schwer ist, nicht auf die Grundeln achten, möchte hier nur den Ort des Geschehens zeigen. Da rannte tatsächlich die Ratte aus dem Gebüsch und dann in den Kescher
> Anhang anzeigen 327052
> 
> 
> So, nun zum Angeln:  Bevor es gestern Morgen zur Arbeit ging bin ich noch zum Mario (Tackle-Dealer) und hatte mir schnell für 3€ irgendeine 0,20er Mono auf meine Ersatzspule von der Red Arc 2000 spulen lassen.
> Nach der Arbeit um 18h am Wasser war dann die Hochzeit von der Arc und der Picker perfekt. Beides passt hervorragend zusammen. Ich war total begeistert wie leicht die Kombi in der Hand liegt und wie punktgenau ich meinen 10g Korb werfen konnte. Zuerst hatte ich noch Bedenken, dass die 2,40m doch zu kurz sei. Aber nix da, die Länge ist super.
> 
> Auch den Güstern und Grundeln hatte die neue Rute offensichtlich sehr gut gefallen. Wirklich abwechselnd ließen sich die Fische landen. Mit der kleinen und leichten Rute hatte ich mehr Spaß als beim letzten Mal mit der 3,30m Feeder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327061
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327062
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327063
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327064


Petri,schöne Bilder und Angel bericht.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nee das ist schon deutlich Schwinn.




Ja es grunzet noch...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Kalle. Kants du die Rute wieder Reparieren lassen? Mach nicht so viel im Keller.



Rütchen ist Schrott.
Der Tackelhändler freut sich schon....


----------



## phirania

Keller aufgeräumt und Angelsachen gepackt.
Mit dem Hänger klappt es wunderbar.
Muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Dann wünsch mal den Fängern also @Welpi @rustaweli @Dai ein herzliches Petri und bedank mich für die schönen Bilder und Berichte, und natürlich noch ein solidarisches Schulterklopfen an den armen @phirania  bei so ner ungewollten Böschungsrodelparti kann man ja froh sein wenn's nur die Rute erwischt.
Bei mir gibt's nicht viel zu berichten, ich konnte trotz chaoskarussell gestern und heute ein paar Stündchen am Wasser verbringen, zu wenig ums zu verschweigen, zu viel für nen Bericht. Es waren Fremde, ungeliebte Gewässer.

Es traten neben allerlei Plötzen, Rotfedern Güstern und überraschend stattlichen Ükeln als Hakengäste auf:
- ein oder zwei Minderjährige Alande(?)
- zwei Muscheln
- ein winziger Satzer
- ein Entenküken, sauber an Land gehakt
- ein Signalkrebs auf Made
- zwei Handvoll Grundeln, die nach einem kurzen Pfannenaufenthalt die Missus sehr ergötzen.

Ausserdem habe ich zum ersten Mal einen Brandenburger Angler getroffen, der Tulip und Centrepin identifizieren konnte. Bezeichnenderweise war es ein nerdiger kleiner Junge.

Und ich vermisse meine Döbel sooo sehr,
Herzlich
Euer Minimax
-


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327075


Kalle, dein Keller ist aber schön aufgeräumt.


----------



## geomas

Petri allen Fängern!

Hier in den Schären tat sich friedfischmäßig bislang nix. 
Hab aber auch nur kurz mal die alte Abu-Swingtip bemüht. 
Wird schon noch.

Nen guten Start in die kommende Woche wünscht Euch
Geo


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, auch von mir allen Fängern und Franzosen und denen, die es nicht ans Wasser geschafft haben, ein herzliches Petri. Und Dir, lieber Geo, natürlich einen schönen Urlaub in den Schären. Bei mir geht es jobmäßig gerade etwas intensiver zu. Ich soll mehr Videos produzieren und muss mich zum einen in die Aufnahmetechnik reinfuchsen (das ist nicht so das Problem) und zum anderen in das Thema Videoschnitt (das ist schon deutlich komplizierter für mich). Auf jeden Fall geht da ne Menge Zeit drauf, die mir momentan zum Fischen etwas fehlt. Aber heute habe ich es dann endlich noch an meinen neuen kleinen Lieblingsfluss geschafft und bin belohnt worden. Nach einigen Nano-Plötzen wippte die Feederspitze wieder leicht aus um nur einen Wimpernschlag später richtig krumm gezogen zu werden. Erst dachte ich an einen großen Brassen, doch die geben sich ja meist vergleichsweise schnell geschlagen. Mein Gegenüber am anderen Ende der Leine hatte das offensichtlich nicht vor. Der Fisch machte mächtig Rabbatz! Meine nächste Vermutung, es mit einem Karpfen zu zu tun zu haben, stellte sich wenig später als richtig heraus. Ich habe den Drill glücklicherweise nicht forciert, sondern den Burschen, der an einem 14er-Haken und einem 0,16er Vordach hing, besonnen ausgedrillt. Hat alles zu meiner großen Freude funktioniert, nach einigen Minuten lag der 52 cm lange Schuppe im Kescher.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, auch von mir allen Fängern und Franzosen und denen, die es nicht ans Wasser geschafft haben, ein herzliches Petri. Und Dir, lieber Geo, natürlich einen schönen Urlaub in den Schären. Bei mir geht es jobmäßig gerade etwas intensiver zu. Ich soll mehr Videos produzieren und muss mich zum einen in die Aufnahmetechnik reinfuchsen (das ist nicht so das Problem) und zum anderen in das Thema Videoschnitt (das ist schon deutlich komplizierter für mich). Auf jeden Fall geht da ne Menge Zeit drauf, die mir momentan zum Fischen etwas fehlt. Aber heute habe ich es dann endlich noch an meinen neuen kleinen Lieblingsfluss geschafft und bin belohnt worden. Nach einigen Nano-Plötzen wippte die Feederspitze wieder leicht aus um nur einen Wimpernschlag später richtig krumm gezogen zu werden. Erst dachte ich an einen großen Brassen, doch die geben sich ja meist vergleichsweise schnell geschlagen. Mein Gegenüber am anderen Ende der Leine hatte das offensichtlich nicht vor. Der Fisch machte mächtig Rabbatz! Meine nächste Vermutung, es mit einem Karpfen zu zu tun zu haben, stellte sich wenig später als richtig heraus. Ich habe den Drill glücklicherweise nicht forciert, sondern den Burschen, der an einem 14er-Haken und einem 0,16er Vordach hing, besonnen ausgedrillt. Hat alles zu meiner großen Freude funktioniert, nach einigen Minuten lag der 52 cm lange Schuppe im Kescher.


Schöner Karpfen,Petri.


----------



## rustaweli

@Wuemmehunter Petri, schöner Karpfen!
@geomas Petri, auf das was beißt und schönen, erholsamen Urlaub noch!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Erstmal allen Fängern vom Wochenende ein dickes Petri zu den Fängen. 

Ich war am Freitag und Samstag jeweils unterwegs und widermal mit eher negativen Ergebnis.
Am Freitag gings erstmal mit der abtreibenden Pose und Köfi auf Zander. Es interessierte sich aber weder ein Zander noch ein Aitel  für meine schöne Laube. Nach schier endlosen Driften bekam ich dann doch den erhofften Biss und was soll ich sagen der Waller hat den Köfi zwar genommen aber widermal nicht richtig.
Den Köfi hab ich ihn schlichtweg wider rausgezogen 
Samstag gab es dann das nächste Desaster, Abends gings auf Karpfen los. Schnell einige Handvoll kleiner Pellets vorgefüttert und mit 14er an der Karpfenrute nachgefischt. An meiner anderen Rute hatte ich 10er Cherry Boilies zum Testen dran. Anfasser von Kleinfisch hatte ich zu genüge aber meine einzigen 2 Bisse kamen auf die 14er Pellets. Einen unhaltbaren Karpfen hab ich dann verloren und eine 56er Brachse wurde außerhalb unten am Maul gehakt. Beim zusammenpacken hab ich dann gemerkt das an meinen Haken jeweils die Hakenspitzen verbogen waren. 
Das war dann mal wider ein We zum davonlaufen.
Etwas positives kann ich aber davon doch abgewinnen, gestern wurden neue Haarvorfächer gebunden und ich weis wo mein großer Waller vom Frühjahr wohnt.
Diese Woche werde ich mal anfüttern und evtl. am Freitag/Samstag einen neuen Anlauf auf die Karpfen starten. Schöne Beifänge in Form von Nerflingen und großen Brachsen können da auch immermal mit dabei sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Allen mehr oder weniger frustrierten mal ein paar Worte des Trostes ....

Das ist das Game, das wir spielen, wenn man probiert, improvisiert, oder zu übermotiviert ist.
Höhen und Tiefen. Wer das nicht will, muss das Angeln lassen und sich einen gefüllten Fischteich anschaffen ... 

Die Zeit ist eine wesentliche Größe, sogar über alle die vordringlichste, weil Möglichkeit kommt in Zeit.
Mit Ruhe und Gelassenkeit geht alles besser. 
Mit Zeit für Wiederholungen, immer wieder los und wieder probieren - wird man automatisch besser in der Kenntnis aller Faktoren und viel erfolgreicher.
Wenn man eine Rute zerbricht, einer Superfisch verliert, man sich in den Arsch beissen möchte,
alles auf dem richtigen Weg, wenn man die Lehren draus zieht und weiter geht !


----------



## Minimax

@geomas schön das Du dich


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich war am Freitag und Samstag jeweils unterwegs und widermal mit eher negativen Ergebnis.



Kann ich so nicht gelten lassen lieber dawurzelsepp,
du hattest schöne und offenbar auch aufregende Stunden am Wasser, Du hattest interessante Bisse und einen Plan fürs nächste Mal. Und eine 56er Brachse ist ein toller Fisch. Ob du zerknirscht bist oder nicht, hier im Ükel gibt's ein herzliches Petri dafür!
Wir müssen froh und dankbar für jede freie Minute am Ufer sein, und der Ärger über einen verlorenen Fisch ist doch in Wahrheit Zucker gegen die vieln kleine und grossen Sorgen die uns von jenseits der anglerischen Welt bestürmen. In dem Sinne wünsche ich auch unserem @geomas viel spannende Abenteuer in weiter Ferne, und dem @Wuemmehunter ein dickes Petri zu dem makellosen Schuppi- die Götter wollten, das Karpfen so aussehen und nicht wie die bedauernswerten Rekordautomaten, die so oft gezeigt werden.
Also Freunde, wacker, wacker- wo bleiben eigentlich die Rekordrotfedern?
Herzlich, Euer
Minmax


----------



## rhinefisher

Auf Rekordrotfedern dürfte der Geo wohl die besten Möglichkeiten haben..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Nordlichtangler 
@Minimax 
Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bin ich einfach in den letzten Monaten zu verwöhnt gewesen mit den Fängen und hab dabei vergessen was es einfach heißt am Wasser zu sitzen und mal die Natur zu geniesen. Hinzu kommt natürlich die neue Stelle die ich seit einigen Wochen immermal wider aufsuche um dort endlich auch erfolgreich zu sein. Die guten Fische werden sich schon mit der Zeit zeigen und die Sachen werden alle noch weiter ausgebaut und verfeinert. 
Danke euch beiden das Ihr mich wider erkennen lässt was eigentlich das wichtigste am Fischen ist......die freie Zeit am Wasser in der Natur zu geniesen und dabei alle Sorgen des Alltags fallen zu lassen.


----------



## phirania

Imo ist der Lustfaktor zum angeln wie mit den Themperaturen im Keller...
Aber ist auch wieder Zeit nur zu beobachten am Wasser und in der Natur zu sein.
Kann auch sein man findet neue Plätze und Stellen zum angeln.


----------



## phirania

So in etwa fühl ich mich bei dem Sch....Wetter

Garnicht so gut für den Kreißlauf,von 26 grad runter auf gerademal 16 grad......


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in etwa fühl ich mich bei dem Sch....Wetter


Es wird bestimmt wieder besser ,Kalle.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> So in etwa fühl ich mich bei dem Sch....Wetter



Oje, Phiri hat  "dat arme Dier" das kann ich als ethnischer Westfale und gebürtiger Münsteraner nachfühlen. Kopp hoch!


----------



## geomas

Petri zu dem wunderschönen Fluß-Schuppi, @Wuemmehunter !

@dawurzelsepp : schön, daß Du den sicher frustrierenden Mißerfolg ummünzen kannst auf ne gute und lehrreiche Zeit am Wasser!

@Minimax : danke für die wieder mal perfekt gewählten Worte eine paar Postings weiter oben.



Von Rekordrotfedern bin ich momentan seemeilenweit entfernt. 
Hab bislang (räusper, räusper) mehr ne kurze Barschrute geschwungen als die Friedfischruten. 
70m vom Zelt (es scheint dicht zu sein! Gottseidank!) ist ein kleiner Steg, von dem aus man angeln kann. 
Bisher auf Grund ohne Erfolg, hab aber öfters Mais vom Steg aus gefüttert. 
Mal sehen, was noch kommt. Die Budget-Bolo will ja auch geschwungen werden.


----------



## Jason

@dawurzelsepp
Ein dickes Petri zu deiner Brasse. Sehr gut, das dich @Minimax und @Nordlichtangler zum umdenken animiert haben. Wie schon gesagt, es gibt nicht schöneres als die Natur zu genießen. Und man sollte dankbar dafür sein, wenn man die Zeit dafür hat.
Was das fischen betrifft, da werden deine Pläne aufgehen.
@geomas
Dir einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub. Lass uns weiter dran teil haben.
Auch ein Petri Heil an @Wuemmehunter Wieder mal ein sehr unterhaltsamer Bericht.
@Welpi ,@rustaweli und @Dai will ich auch nicht vergessen. Petri Heil euch dreien. Danke für die Bilder und Berichte.

Diese Woche wird es bei mir mal wieder nichts mit den angeln, aber ich fiebere dem WE entgegen. Da werde ich mal wieder auf Rotpunktdöbel Jagt gehen. Diese Auszeit gönne ich mir.
Der Wasserstand sieht bei uns im Flüsschen nicht so berauschend aus. Es muss dringend regnen. Werde wohl mal ein paar Gumpen aufsuchen. Da stehen die Chancen am besten.
@Minimax Dich hätte ich beinahe vergessen. Wie peinlich. Petri Heil zu den bunten Strauß, den du an Land gezogen hast.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Ich war am Sonntag auch mal wieder unterwegs und habe mir ein Gewässer angeschaut (Bilder kommen noch, muss nur auf Frau Hübner warten) das für mich sehr interessant aussieht. Es sind die Abzugsgräben hinter dem Golfplatz an der Lesum. Einige Stellen sind breiter und bieten auch freies Wasser um einen Köder präsentieren zu können. Der Rest ist sehr stark zugewachsen mit Seerosen. Ich bin am überlegen wie ich dort am besten vorgehen sollte da das Wasser sehr flach ist; ca. 50 cm. Da ich ein Posen Fetischist bin würde ich auch gerne mit Pose angeln. Normale Posen sind zu lang für das Wasser und ich dachte vielleicht könnte eine Pilotkugel hier Abhilfe schaffen. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich mit einer Grundmontage die Sache anzugehen. Wie würdet Ihr an die Sache rangehen?

Viele Grüße Heinz

Und am 21.Juli ist wieder unser Schnupperangeln am Tiedjenteich für die Kids das Susanne und ich ausrichten. Die Kinder bekommen eine 5m Telestippe in die Hand und dann geht es los mit etwas Grundfutter und paar Maden. Bisher haben die Kids immer gut gefangen was ja das Wichtigste ist; nur dann macht es auch Spass wenn es an der Pose zuppelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg noch @geomas !!!

@Tricast 
Heinz, ich angel öfter so flach auf Karauschen oder auch Schleien.
Man braucht nur eine kurze Pose oder kürzt den Kiel entsprechend.
15cm Pose + 25cm Vorfach reichen, wobei die Bebleiung als Punktbebeleiuung direkt unter der Pose sitzen sollte(aber das weißt du sicher auch selbst).
Ich benutze dafür Strömungsposen mit kompaktem Körper aber gut sichtbarer Antenne und kürze den Kiel einfach so weit wie nötig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allen anderen Fängern der letzten Tage natürlich noch ein dickes Petri Heil und weiterhin maximale Erfolge.


----------



## Welpi

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag auch mal wieder unterwegs und habe mir ein Gewässer angeschaut (Bilder kommen noch, muss nur auf Frau Hübner warten) das für mich sehr interessant aussieht. Es sind die Abzugsgräben hinter dem Golfplatz an der Lesum. Einige Stellen sind breiter und bieten auch freies Wasser um einen Köder präsentieren zu können. Der Rest ist sehr stark zugewachsen mit Seerosen. Ich bin am überlegen wie ich dort am besten vorgehen sollte da das Wasser sehr flach ist; ca. 50 cm. Da ich ein Posen Fetischist bin würde ich auch gerne mit Pose angeln. Normale Posen sind zu lang für das Wasser und ich dachte vielleicht könnte eine Pilotkugel hier Abhilfe schaffen. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich mit einer Grundmontage die Sache anzugehen. Wie würdet Ihr an die Sache rangehen?



Genau solche Stellen befische ich gerne mit einer unauffälligen Lift-off Montage bestehend aus einem BB-Drennan Inline Crystal Waggler..natürlich geht auch jeder andere Waggler, aber die Drennan sind einfach gut . Pose leicht übertief einstellen und ein SSG oder ein BB und ein AAA (je nach Drift bzw. Wind) 3-5 cm vor den Haken. An der Stelle der Wahl ablegen und die Schnur so nachstraffen, dass die Pose optimal steht. Bei starkem Bewuchs kann hier eine Bolo sehr hilfreich sein, da kannst Du die Montage quasi in ein geeignetes "Loch" ablegen. Das funktioniert so natürlich nur, wenn nicht zuviel Strömung vorhanden ist...


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Tricast 
Gucke Heinz:







So kurz kann se sein.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca @Welpi : Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich werde das mal versuchen. Die Bolo muß ich mir mal anschauen ob sie genug Rückgrad hat, ansonsten eine gute Idee. Der "Hexer" angelt ja fast nur mit der Bolo und das mit außerordentlichem Erfolg. Vielleicht sollte ich das auch probieren.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Tricast
> Gucke Heinz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So kurz kann se sein.


Die sieht ja aus wie eine Willi Frosch Pose. Ein ganz legendäres Modell aus den 60 gern.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri allen Fängern, komme derzeit nur zum oberflächlichen Mitlesen. @Tricast du hast da ein spannendes Projekt, sofern es die Strömungsbedinungen zulassen Fische ich bei so flachen Gewässern gerne puddlechucker von Drennan, und Gegensatz zum prof binde ich aber lieber durch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca @Welpi : Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich werde das mal versuchen. Die Bolo muß ich mir mal anschauen ob sie genug Rückgrad hat, ansonsten eine gute Idee. Der "Hexer" angelt ja fast nur mit der Bolo und das mit außerordentlichem Erfolg. Vielleicht sollte ich das auch probieren.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Wat fürn Hexer? 



Tricast schrieb:


> Die sieht ja aus wie eine Willi Frosch Pose. Ein ganz legendäres Modell aus den 60 gern.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ist von Askari ne Korkpose.
Aber tauglich!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Da würde ich auch die Bolo nehmen, Heinz. Vor allem wenn Zug auf die Gräben kommt, ist eine vernünftige Führungsmöglichkeit unerlässlich. Ich weiß übrigens aus eigener Erfahrung, welch schöne Überraschungen in solche Gräben stecken können. Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Projekt.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat fürn Hexer?
> 
> Wat fürn Hexer fragst Du noch. Selbst für einen Professor ist es doch nicht normal solche Erfolge zu erziehlen. Das geht nur mit übernatürlichen Fähigkeiten die ein sehr netter und liebenswerter Hexer hat.
> 
> Liebe Grüße in den Osten
> 
> Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern, komme derzeit nur zum oberflächlichen Mitlesen. @Tricast du hast da ein spannendes Projekt, sofern es die Strömungsbedinungen zulassen Fische ich bei so flachen Gewässern gerne puddlechucker von Drennan, und Gegensatz zum prof binde ich aber lieber durch



@Kochtopf : die Strömung ist kein Problem. Das Wasser steht und wenn dann nur sehr langsam. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Tricast
> Gucke Heinz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So kurz kann se sein.


Was hast du für eine schöne Kork pose,Prof.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern, komme derzeit nur zum oberflächlichen Mitlesen. @Tricast du hast da ein spannendes Projekt, sofern es die Strömungsbedinungen zulassen Fische ich bei so flachen Gewässern gerne puddlechucker von Drennan, und Gegensatz zum prof binde ich aber lieber durch



Dafür ist der Puddlechucker ideal - auf Kurzdistanz und mit wenig Tragkraft, ist dies die unauffälligste Pose von allen mir bekannten Modellen.
Wenn man etwas schneller, also mit gestrekterer Flugbahn, wirft und den Köder über dem Zielpunkt abstoppt, bekommt man den fast lautlos ins Wasser.
Eigentlich dass Beste vom Peter D. .. .


----------



## MS aus G

Ich muss mich Herrn Kochtopf anschließen! Bin selbst leider viel zu selten im Ükel unterwegs!

Allen Fängern, insbesondere natürlich noch Team Nordost, ein dickes, dickes Petri für die tollen Fänge der letzten Woche!!!

Bei mir an der "Weser-Front" gibt es auch noch nichts neues zu berichten, außer, das das kühlere Wetter wohl den Aalen etwas den Appetit verdorben hat!?!

Ich war letzte Woche 5x los, anfangs gab es noch 2x jeweils 5 Schlängler, danach war ich froh, das ich wenigstens einen zusammen bekommen habe!!! Bei dem sehr abrupten Wetterwechsel aber auch kein Wunder! 








Die Größe war natürlich fürn A...!

Dann war letztes WE noch Sommerfest vom Verein! (noch weniger Zeit!) Wo ortsansässige Vereine (Nicht-Angler) ihr Angelglück mal unter Beweis stellen konnten! Es wurden dazu natürlich extra Refos besetzt und auch sehr gut gefangen! War mal wieder ein gelungenes Fest!!! 

Jetzt musste ich gestern Abend noch etwas zur Anglerhütte bringen, daraufhin beschloss ich es doch gen Abend mal am Teich auf die hoffentlich friedlichen Gesellen zu versuchen! In der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf etwas bessere Exemplare, erfahrungsgemäß, etwas höher! Auch fehlt mir in der ÜC ja noch der ein oder andere Fisch, der in der Weser nicht zu bekommen ist!

Um etwa 21.15Uhr ging etwas Futter ins Wasser und auch kleine Plötz und Rotfedern stellten sich gleich am Platz ein!

Um kurz nach 22.00Uhr gab es dann etwas besseren Widerstand, bitte keine Forelle, nein konnte dann sofort ausgeschlossen werden da der Fisch am Grund blieb! Na was haben wir den da, ein Brassen? Dafür ist er eigentlich zu "wild"! Sollte das,...? Ja, es war eine Schleie von 32cm! 






Wie war das @Minimax: Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!!!

Ein viertel Stündchen später gab es dann, für den Vereinsteich, einen ordentlichen Brassen von 43cm!






So Plan B auch abgehakt! Jetzt fehlte eigentlich "nur" noch ein Karpfen!

Nach einigen kleinen Rotaugen, größere sind wirklich selten, kam, was "nicht" kommen sollte! Am anderen Ende der Schnur ging es mit stoischer Ruhe und unbändiger Kraft zur Sache!!! Och nöö, ein Spiegler oder Schuppi konnte das nicht sein, die sind viel "brachialer"! Da hatte sich doch nicht wieder so ein oller Graser meine 2 Maden am 14er Haken gegönnt?! Es konnte ja nix anderes sein! Na gut dann mal auf einen langen Atem einstellen! Er zog, und zog, und zog nie weit oder lange aber immer "im Kreis"! Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich Ihn dann mal zu Gesicht bekommen und musste zu meinem Grauen feststellen, das er unmöglich in meinen Kescher passen würde!!! Nach einer weiteren Runde war guter Rat teuer und ich "vertraute" meinem Gegenüber, das er nicht fluchtartig in irgendein Hinderniss flüchtet! Also Bügel auf und zur Hütte geeilt um einen geeigneten Kescher zu holen! Wieder an der Rute angekommen war es dann auch so!!! Er hatte sich vielleicht 10m bewegt!!! Es dauerte dann aber nochmals 15min bis ich das "Ungetüm" dann endlich in den Kescher führen konnte!!! Der Haken hing ganz vorne im rechten Maulwinkel und es benötigte keine Kraft um Ihn davon zu befreien!!! Eine Flucht noch und das wäre es wahrscheinlich gewesen!?! Das Maß sagte irgendetwas bei 90cm und das auf 2 kleine Maden!!! 

Das während des Drills auch die Pose mit dem Tauwurm abtauchte ist dann nur eine Randnotiz! Ich holte sie sogleich ein und hoffte das nix dran war, war auch zum Glück nicht!!!






Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

Lief ja, @MS aus G - vor allem tolles Boot, Petri Heil! Ich fand den einen graserdrill den ich hatte geiler als nen 20 Pfund Karpfen!


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich muss mich Herrn Kochtopf anschließen! Bin selbst leider viel zu selten im Ükel unterwegs!
> 
> Allen Fängern, insbesondere natürlich noch Team Nordost, ein dickes, dickes Petri für die tollen Fänge der letzten Woche!!!
> 
> Bei mir an der "Weser-Front" gibt es auch noch nichts neues zu berichten, außer, das das kühlere Wetter wohl den Aalen etwas den Appetit verdorben hat!?!
> 
> Ich war letzte Woche 5x los, anfangs gab es noch 2x jeweils 5 Schlängler, danach war ich froh, das ich wenigstens einen zusammen bekommen habe!!! Bei dem sehr abrupten Wetterwechsel aber auch kein Wunder!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327131
> Anhang anzeigen 327132
> Anhang anzeigen 327133
> Anhang anzeigen 327134
> Anhang anzeigen 327135
> 
> 
> Die Größe war natürlich fürn A...!
> 
> Dann war letztes WE noch Sommerfest vom Verein! (noch weniger Zeit!) Wo ortsansässige Vereine (Nicht-Angler) ihr Angelglück mal unter Beweis stellen konnten! Es wurden dazu natürlich extra Refos besetzt und auch sehr gut gefangen! War mal wieder ein gelungenes Fest!!!
> 
> Jetzt musste ich gestern Abend noch etwas zur Anglerhütte bringen, daraufhin beschloss ich es doch gen Abend mal am Teich auf die hoffentlich friedlichen Gesellen zu versuchen! In der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf etwas bessere Exemplare, erfahrungsgemäß, etwas höher! Auch fehlt mir in der ÜC ja noch der ein oder andere Fisch, der in der Weser nicht zu bekommen ist!
> 
> Um etwa 21.15Uhr ging etwas Futter ins Wasser und auch kleine Plötz und Rotfedern stellten sich gleich am Platz ein!
> 
> Um kurz nach 22.00Uhr gab es dann etwas besseren Widerstand, bitte keine Forelle, nein konnte dann sofort ausgeschlossen werden da der Fisch am Grund blieb! Na was haben wir den da, ein Brassen? Dafür ist er eigentlich zu "wild"! Sollte das,...? Ja, es war eine Schleie von 32cm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327138
> 
> 
> Wie war das @Minimax: Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!!!
> 
> Ein viertel Stündchen später gab es dann, für den Vereinsteich, einen ordentlichen Brassen von 43cm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327139
> 
> 
> So Plan B auch abgehakt! Jetzt fehlte eigentlich "nur" noch ein Karpfen!
> 
> Nach einigen kleinen Rotaugen, größere sind wirklich selten, kam, was "nicht" kommen sollte! Am anderen Ende der Schnur ging es mit stoischer Ruhe und unbändiger Kraft zur Sache!!! Och nöö, ein Spiegler oder Schuppi konnte das nicht sein, die sind viel "brachialer"! Da hatte sich doch nicht wieder so ein oller Graser meine 2 Maden am 14er Haken gegönnt?! Es konnte ja nix anderes sein! Na gut dann mal auf einen langen Atem einstellen! Er zog, und zog, und zog nie weit oder lange aber immer "im Kreis"! Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich Ihn dann mal zu Gesicht bekommen und musste zu meinem Grauen feststellen, das er unmöglich in meinen Kescher passen würde!!! Nach einer weiteren Runde war guter Rat teuer und ich "vertraute" meinem Gegenüber, das er nicht fluchtartig in irgendein Hinderniss flüchtet! Also Bügel auf und zur Hütte geeilt um einen geeigneten Kescher zu holen! Wieder an der Rute angekommen war es dann auch so!!! Er hatte sich vielleicht 10m bewegt!!! Es dauerte dann aber nochmals 15min bis ich das "Ungetüm" dann endlich in den Kescher führen konnte!!! Der Haken hing ganz vorne im rechten Maulwinkel und es benötigte keine Kraft um Ihn davon zu befreien!!! Eine Flucht noch und das wäre es wahrscheinlich gewesen!?! Das Maß sagte irgendetwas bei 90cm und das auf 2 kleine Maden!!!
> 
> Das während des Drills auch die Pose mit dem Tauwurm abtauchte ist dann nur eine Randnotiz! Ich holte sie sogleich ein und hoffte das nix dran war, war auch zum Glück nicht!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327140
> 
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario,lief ja super.Wieder ein toller Bericht.


----------



## rutilus69

@Tricast da könnte sich vielleicht auch ein Drennan Crystal Dibber anbieten


----------



## rhinefisher

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Tricast da könnte sich vielleicht auch ein Drennan Crystal Dibber anbieten



Nicht wirklich: Der macht ne Menge Lärm beim Aufprall und ist allgemein eher für bewegtes Wasser.. .
Teste mal den Puddelchucker - der ist für solche Belange ne ganz andere Welt..


----------



## rustaweli

Dank Frühschicht heute etwas früher Feierabend gemacht, um die lang nicht gesehene Schwiegermama vom Flughafen abholen zu können. Empathisch wie wir als Ükelianer und Friedfischer nun mal so sind, habe ich natürlich selbstverständlich absolutes Verständnis dafür, daß meine geliebte Frau und ihre Mutter sich so lange nicht gesehen haben. Statts aufdringlich den fremdsprachlichen Gesprächen dazwischen zu funken, oder sie unhöflicher Weise durch mein Innewohnen zum, zur Höflickeit halber, auf deutsch geführten Austausch zwischen Mutter und Tochter zu bewegen, habe ich gegen den Egoismus angekämpft und mich für ein paar Stunden zurückgezogen. So viel Verständnis muß sein und gehört sich so.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich meinte eher die ganz kleinen:
https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/drennan-crystal-dibber
Machen die auch so einen Lärm? Ich habe die noch nicht gefischt.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327145
> Anhang anzeigen 327144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dank Frühschicht heute etwas früher Feierabend gemacht, um die lang nicht gesehene Schwiegermama vom Flughafen abholen zu können. Empathisch wie wir als Ükelianer und Friedfischer nun mal so sind, habe ich natürlich selbstverständlich absolutes Verständnis dafür, daß meine geliebte Frau und ihre Mutter sich so lange nicht gesehen haben. Statts aufdringlich den fremdsprachlichen Gesprächen dazwischen zu funken, oder sie unhöflicher Weise durch mein Innewohnen zum, zur Höflickeit halber, auf deutsch geführten Austausch zwischen Mutter und Tochter zu bewegen, habe ich gegen den Egoismus angekämpft und mich für ein paar Stunden zurückgezogen. So viel Verständnis muß sein und gehört sich so.


Ja ja, du opferst dich


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@MS aus G: Boooaaahhhh... Mario. Für ne kleine Tour an den Vereinsteich ist das ja wohl der Hammer! Eine superschöne Schleie, ne ordentlich Breese und ein Graser ...Petri und Respekt mein Lieber.
@rustaweli: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri, rustaweli. Auch für Deine Bescheidenheit der Familie gegenüber. Sich auch mal zurücknehmen zu können, das zeichnet einen echten Gentlemen aus. Ich hoffe diese Ritterlichkeit wird von Petrus belohnt!


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich muss mich Herrn Kochtopf anschließen! Bin selbst leider viel zu selten im Ükel unterwegs!
> 
> Allen Fängern, insbesondere natürlich noch Team Nordost, ein dickes, dickes Petri für die tollen Fänge der letzten Woche!!!
> 
> Bei mir an der "Weser-Front" gibt es auch noch nichts neues zu berichten, außer, das das kühlere Wetter wohl den Aalen etwas den Appetit verdorben hat!?!
> 
> Ich war letzte Woche 5x los, anfangs gab es noch 2x jeweils 5 Schlängler, danach war ich froh, das ich wenigstens einen zusammen bekommen habe!!! Bei dem sehr abrupten Wetterwechsel aber auch kein Wunder!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327131
> Anhang anzeigen 327132
> Anhang anzeigen 327133
> Anhang anzeigen 327134
> Anhang anzeigen 327135
> 
> 
> Die Größe war natürlich fürn A...!
> 
> Dann war letztes WE noch Sommerfest vom Verein! (noch weniger Zeit!) Wo ortsansässige Vereine (Nicht-Angler) ihr Angelglück mal unter Beweis stellen konnten! Es wurden dazu natürlich extra Refos besetzt und auch sehr gut gefangen! War mal wieder ein gelungenes Fest!!!
> 
> Jetzt musste ich gestern Abend noch etwas zur Anglerhütte bringen, daraufhin beschloss ich es doch gen Abend mal am Teich auf die hoffentlich friedlichen Gesellen zu versuchen! In der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf etwas bessere Exemplare, erfahrungsgemäß, etwas höher! Auch fehlt mir in der ÜC ja noch der ein oder andere Fisch, der in der Weser nicht zu bekommen ist!
> 
> Um etwa 21.15Uhr ging etwas Futter ins Wasser und auch kleine Plötz und Rotfedern stellten sich gleich am Platz ein!
> 
> Um kurz nach 22.00Uhr gab es dann etwas besseren Widerstand, bitte keine Forelle, nein konnte dann sofort ausgeschlossen werden da der Fisch am Grund blieb! Na was haben wir den da, ein Brassen? Dafür ist er eigentlich zu "wild"! Sollte das,...? Ja, es war eine Schleie von 32cm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327138
> 
> 
> Wie war das @Minimax: Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!!!
> 
> Ein viertel Stündchen später gab es dann, für den Vereinsteich, einen ordentlichen Brassen von 43cm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327139
> 
> 
> So Plan B auch abgehakt! Jetzt fehlte eigentlich "nur" noch ein Karpfen!
> 
> Nach einigen kleinen Rotaugen, größere sind wirklich selten, kam, was "nicht" kommen sollte! Am anderen Ende der Schnur ging es mit stoischer Ruhe und unbändiger Kraft zur Sache!!! Och nöö, ein Spiegler oder Schuppi konnte das nicht sein, die sind viel "brachialer"! Da hatte sich doch nicht wieder so ein oller Graser meine 2 Maden am 14er Haken gegönnt?! Es konnte ja nix anderes sein! Na gut dann mal auf einen langen Atem einstellen! Er zog, und zog, und zog nie weit oder lange aber immer "im Kreis"! Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich Ihn dann mal zu Gesicht bekommen und musste zu meinem Grauen feststellen, das er unmöglich in meinen Kescher passen würde!!! Nach einer weiteren Runde war guter Rat teuer und ich "vertraute" meinem Gegenüber, das er nicht fluchtartig in irgendein Hinderniss flüchtet! Also Bügel auf und zur Hütte geeilt um einen geeigneten Kescher zu holen! Wieder an der Rute angekommen war es dann auch so!!! Er hatte sich vielleicht 10m bewegt!!! Es dauerte dann aber nochmals 15min bis ich das "Ungetüm" dann endlich in den Kescher führen konnte!!! Der Haken hing ganz vorne im rechten Maulwinkel und es benötigte keine Kraft um Ihn davon zu befreien!!! Eine Flucht noch und das wäre es wahrscheinlich gewesen!?! Das Maß sagte irgendetwas bei 90cm und das auf 2 kleine Maden!!!
> 
> Das während des Drills auch die Pose mit dem Tauwurm abtauchte ist dann nur eine Randnotiz! Ich holte sie sogleich ein und hoffte das nix dran war, war auch zum Glück nicht!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327140
> 
> 
> Gruß Mario



Dickes Petri
Hat doch gut geklappt dein Plan.
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Hier ein Kassiber aus den Säureminen: 
Lieber @Tricast für deine Flächen stillen Fliesse schließe ich mich dem @rhinefischer und meinem Alter Ego @Kochtopf an, ich würde ebenfalls ein kleines Puddlechuckermodell montieren, nach wagglerart ausgebleit mit kleinem Dropper und auf jeden fall durchgebunden an Deiner Schnur, bloss kein Lametta auf der Strippe bei der geringen Tiefe. Interessant wär's natürch näheres über den Untergrund zu wissen, nicht das da ne fette Schlammschicht ist und Dein Haken durch zu schweren Dropper versinkt.
@MS aus G : Herzliches Petri zu den tollen Fischen und dem gelungenen Plan, und vor allem dem Graser: Ich würde mal langsam die Firma Nintendo verklagen, es kann nur einen Super Mario geben!
@rustaweli: Du hast richtig gehandelt, Dein Opfer wird nicht vergebens sein. Wenn die Missus und die Schwiegermutter palavern, sollte man in den sauren Apfel beissen und sich ans Wasser zurückziehen. Darf ich fragen, in welcher Sprache die Damen (bitte mich zu empfehlen, unbekannterweise) konferieren?
Ich selber habe nichts zu berichten, 
Herzlich
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Neues Revier heute angeschaut...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @MS aus G  Mario!!

Tolle Strecke.


Ich war  heute nachmittag auch los und es gab jede Menge Nanoplötzen bis 26cm.
Brachsen und Schleien waren nicht in Beißlaune.
Denen ist wohl die Abkühlung auf den Magen geschlagen.


----------



## rhinefisher

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die ganz kleinen:
> https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/drennan-crystal-dibber
> Machen die auch so einen Lärm? Ich habe die noch nicht gefischt.



Hey - sorry, ich dachte Du meinst Dobber...
Die Dibber hatte ich garnicht auf dem Schirm - sind für mich irgendwie immer unter "FoPu" gelaufen...
Könnte passen, aber da ich nix Genaues weiß, muß ich erstmal ein Paar besorgen..


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein fettes Petri heil an @MS aus G ! Super, Mario, das lief ja phantastisch am Vereinsteich! Einen Graser hatte ich noch nie. Tolle Sache, und die Aale, naja, irgendwann fängst Du schon noch die gewünschte Größe...

@Tricast : Viel Erfolg am Graben! Von Middy gibt es sehr kurze vorbebleite Waggler - die könnten ne Alternative zum (sehr guten) Dreannan Puddlechucker sein.
Schönes Projekt mit den Kindern - hoffentlich kommen da alle auf ihre Kosten.

Pardon, ich hab sicher hier und da interessante Beiraäge übersehn.


----------



## geomas

So, kurzer Zwischenbericht aus den ostschwedischen Schären: mit den Stachelrittern läufts ganz gut. Aber die sind ja nicht Thema hier am Stammtisch.
Da es hete recht windig und wechselhaft war, sind wir erstmal in die nächste Stadt gebraust um Vorräte zu bunkern.
In einem Laden mit Motorsägen gabs ne Angelecke und dort tatsächlich Drennan- und Kamasan-Haken.
Hab etwas aufstocken können bei den B983 und B980 Modellen, die in D ja recht rar sind.

Zum Angeln an sich: ein erster Versuch mit der Schwingspitzrute neulich blieb ja erfolglos. Hatte seitdem aber regelmäßig mit etwas Dosenmais gefüttert.
Heute Nachmitag wurde erstmals die neue Budget-Bolo montiert: 1000er Rolle, 20er Mono, 18er Vorfach und ne bauchige 3g-Pose.
Als Haken band ich einen 8er LS2210 ans Vorfach, da ich etwas größere Happen anbieten wollte.





Schären-Steg

Etwas Mais und Pellets gefüttert, dann 2 dicke Körner Mais ans Eisen und ab dafür. Es dauerte auch nicht lange, bs es einen Biß gab, hab den leider versemmelt.
Auch de nächsten beiden Anhiebe gingen ins Nirvana. Okay, mein Angelbuddy unkte von winzigen Plötzen und nun wollte Geo es wissen. 14er LS2210 und nr ein Korn Mais.
Und siehe da - der nächste Anhieb saß! Etwas ungewohnt, die Landung des Fisches mt der langen Peitsche.





erster Fisch an der neuen Budget-Bolo und erster Friedfisch aus den Schären für mich:
ne quicklebendige 38cm-Brasse

Nach ener kurzen Verpflegungspause (für mich, nicht für die Fischis!) ging es zurück auf den Steg.
Ich hab wenig, aber regelmäßig etwas Dosenmais und gelegentlich ein paar Pellets nachgeworfen.
Zwei minimal größere „Braxen” und ein 48er Exemplar besuchten temporär den Steg.





48cm Blei

Den besten Fisch verlor ich, als er unter die am Steg liegenden Boote zog und ich einfach voll dagegengehalten habe - Haken ausgeschlitzt.
Dieser Brassen war deutlich dunkler und erheblich größer. Naja, bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden.
Auf Wurm ging heute Abend an der Bolo übrigens gar nix. Seltsam.

Ein schöner Tag, morgen gehts weiter.



PS: Pardon, die Bilder sind aus dem verdaxxxen Telefon und nicht so gut wie aus ner richtigen Kamera.


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G Dickes Petri auch von meiner Seite. So, wie du es beschrieben hast, war es garantiert ein atemberaubender Drill mit dem 90er Graskarpfen. Respekt
@Professor Tinca Ebenfalls Petri Heil zu deinen Nanoplötzen. Der Wetterumschwung macht sich auf alle Fälle bemerkbar.
@Tricast Ich wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg an deinem neu entdeckten Gewässer. Du wirst sicherlich berichten. Viele Grüße an Frau Hübner. Habt ihr die Posen von mir schon ausprobiert? Wollte mal gerne wissen, ob sie für eure Zwecke was taugen. 
Habe bis jetzt noch von niemanden eine Rückmeldung erhalten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Petri @geomas  Danke für deinen Bericht. Die Bilder sind trotz Handy gut geworden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, kurzer Zwischenbericht aus den ostschwedischen Schären: mit den Stachelrittern läufts ganz gut. Aber die sind ja nicht Thema hier am Stammtisch.
> Da es hete recht windig und wechselhaft war, sind wir erstmal in die nächste Stadt gebraust um Vorräte zu bunkern.
> In einem Laden mit Motorsägen gabs ne Angelecke und dort tatsächlich Drennan- und Kamasan-Haken.
> Hab etwas aufstocken können bei den B983 und B980 Modellen, die in D ja recht rar sind.
> 
> Zum Angeln an sich: ein erster Versuch mit der Schwingspitzrute neulich blieb ja erfolglos. Hatte seitdem aber regelmäßig mit etwas Dosenmais gefüttert.
> Heute Nachmitag wurde erstmals die neue Budget-Bolo montiert: 1000er Rolle, 20er Mono, 18er Vorfach und ne bauchige 3g-Pose.
> Als Haken band ich einen 8er LS2210 ans Vorfach, da ich etwas größere Happen anbieten wollte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schären-Steg
> 
> Etwas Mais und Pellets gefüttert, dann 2 dicke Körner Mais ans Eisen und ab dafür. Es dauerte auch nicht lange, bs es einen Biß gab, hab den leider versemmelt.
> Auch de nächsten beiden Anhiebe gingen ins Nirvana. Okay, mein Angelbuddy unkte von winzigen Plötzen und nun wollte Geo es wissen. 14er LS2210 und nr ein Korn Mais.
> Und siehe da - der nächste Anhieb saß! Etwas ungewohnt, die Landung des Fisches mt der langen Peitsche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erster Fisch an der neuen Budget-Bolo und erster Friedfisch aus den Schären für mich:
> ne quicklebendige 38cm-Brasse
> 
> Nach ener kurzen Verpflegungspause (für mich, nicht für die Fischis!) ging es zurück auf den Steg.
> Ich hab wenig, aber regelmäßig etwas Dosenmais und gelegentlich ein paar Pellets nachgeworfen.
> Zwei minimal größere „Braxen” und ein 48er Exemplar besuchten temporär den Steg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48cm Blei
> 
> Den besten Fisch verlor ich, als er unter die am Steg liegenden Boote zog und ich einfach voll dagegengehalten habe - Haken ausgeschlitzt.
> Dieser Brassen war deutlich dunkler und erheblich größer. Naja, bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden.
> Auf Wurm ging heute Abend an der Bolo übrigens gar nix. Seltsam.
> 
> Ein schöner Tag, morgen gehts weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Pardon, die Bilder sind aus dem verdaxxxen Telefon und nicht so gut wie aus ner richtigen Kamera.


Petri geomas schöne Bilder und Bericht.


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Habe gerade gesehen, das du on bist. Lange nichts von dir gehört. Schön, dass du noch unter den lebenden bist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Tricast Ich wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg an deinem neu entdeckten Gewässer. Du wirst sicherlich berichten. Viele Grüße an Frau Hübner. Habt ihr die Posen von mir schon ausprobiert? Wollte mal gerne wissen, ob sie für eure Zwecke was taugen.
> Habe bis jetzt noch von niemanden eine Rückmeldung erhalten.
> 
> Gruß Jason



@jason 1 : Eine Rückmeldung über die Tauglichkeit Deiner Posen wirst Du sicher nicht erhalten denn die liegen in der Vitrine oder unter Glas und werden bestaunt.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Das mit den Kindern machen wir schon ein paar Jahre und es macht riesig Spass. Es sind immer so um 10 Kids dabei. Als Sitzgelegenheit gibt es leere Bierkisten und dann bekommt jedes Kind eine 5m Telestippe in die Hand gedrückt plus ein Döschen mit Maden und einen kleinen Eimer mit Grundfutter. Bis jetzt haben immer alle Kinder ihren Fisch gefangen. Mittags wird dann gegrillt und dann hatten wir alle einen schönen Tag.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein dickes Petri Heil lieber @geomas zu dir nach Schweden.


----------



## rutilus69

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey - sorry, ich dachte Du meinst Dobber...
> Die Dibber hatte ich garnicht auf dem Schirm - sind für mich irgendwie immer unter "FoPu" gelaufen...
> Könnte passen, aber da ich nix Genaues weiß, muß ich erstmal ein Paar besorgen..


Alles gut. Dibber, Dibber - da komme ich auch regelmäßig durcheinander


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das Kinderangeln ist ne ganz tolle Sache @Tricast 

Sowas habe ich früher hier auch immer mitorganisiert und wir haben so einige Kinder fürs Angeln begeistern können.



geomas schrieb:


> So, kurzer Zwischenbericht aus den ostschwedischen Schären: mit den Stachelrittern läufts ganz gut. Aber die sind ja nicht Thema hier am Stammtisch.
> Da es hete recht windig und wechselhaft war, sind wir erstmal in die nächste Stadt gebraust um Vorräte zu bunkern.
> In einem Laden mit Motorsägen gabs ne Angelecke und dort tatsächlich Drennan- und Kamasan-Haken.
> Hab etwas aufstocken können bei den B983 und B980 Modellen, die in D ja recht rar sind.
> 
> Zum Angeln an sich: ein erster Versuch mit der Schwingspitzrute neulich blieb ja erfolglos. Hatte seitdem aber regelmäßig mit etwas Dosenmais gefüttert.
> Heute Nachmitag wurde erstmals die neue Budget-Bolo montiert: 1000er Rolle, 20er Mono, 18er Vorfach und ne bauchige 3g-Pose.
> Als Haken band ich einen 8er LS2210 ans Vorfach, da ich etwas größere Happen anbieten wollte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schären-Steg
> 
> Etwas Mais und Pellets gefüttert, dann 2 dicke Körner Mais ans Eisen und ab dafür. Es dauerte auch nicht lange, bs es einen Biß gab, hab den leider versemmelt.
> Auch de nächsten beiden Anhiebe gingen ins Nirvana. Okay, mein Angelbuddy unkte von winzigen Plötzen und nun wollte Geo es wissen. 14er LS2210 und nr ein Korn Mais.
> Und siehe da - der nächste Anhieb saß! Etwas ungewohnt, die Landung des Fisches mt der langen Peitsche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erster Fisch an der neuen Budget-Bolo und erster Friedfisch aus den Schären für mich:
> ne quicklebendige 38cm-Brasse
> 
> Nach ener kurzen Verpflegungspause (für mich, nicht für die Fischis!) ging es zurück auf den Steg.
> Ich hab wenig, aber regelmäßig etwas Dosenmais und gelegentlich ein paar Pellets nachgeworfen.
> Zwei minimal größere „Braxen” und ein 48er Exemplar besuchten temporär den Steg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48cm Blei
> 
> Den besten Fisch verlor ich, als er unter die am Steg liegenden Boote zog und ich einfach voll dagegengehalten habe - Haken ausgeschlitzt.
> Dieser Brassen war deutlich dunkler und erheblich größer. Naja, bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden.
> Auf Wurm ging heute Abend an der Bolo übrigens gar nix. Seltsam.
> 
> Ein schöner Tag, morgen gehts weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Pardon, die Bilder sind aus dem verdaxxxen Telefon und nicht so gut wie aus ner richtigen Kamera.



Petri Heil lieber @geomas !!

Klappt doch mit den Friedfischen dort. 
Große Fische schlitzen an kleinen Haken leider öfter aus. Dazu passen größere Haken besser.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Danke für Deinen Zuspruch. Uns macht es auch immer Spass mit den Kids gemeinsam etwas zu unternehmen. 

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, kurzer Zwischenbericht aus den ostschwedischen Schären: mit den Stachelrittern läufts ganz gut. Aber die sind ja nicht Thema hier am Stammtisch.
> Da es hete recht windig und wechselhaft war, sind wir erstmal in die nächste Stadt gebraust um Vorräte zu bunkern.
> In einem Laden mit Motorsägen gabs ne Angelecke und dort tatsächlich Drennan- und Kamasan-Haken.
> Hab etwas aufstocken können bei den B983 und B980 Modellen, die in D ja recht rar sind.
> 
> Zum Angeln an sich: ein erster Versuch mit der Schwingspitzrute neulich blieb ja erfolglos. Hatte seitdem aber regelmäßig mit etwas Dosenmais gefüttert.
> Heute Nachmitag wurde erstmals die neue Budget-Bolo montiert: 1000er Rolle, 20er Mono, 18er Vorfach und ne bauchige 3g-Pose.
> Als Haken band ich einen 8er LS2210 ans Vorfach, da ich etwas größere Happen anbieten wollte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schären-Steg
> 
> Etwas Mais und Pellets gefüttert, dann 2 dicke Körner Mais ans Eisen und ab dafür. Es dauerte auch nicht lange, bs es einen Biß gab, hab den leider versemmelt.
> Auch de nächsten beiden Anhiebe gingen ins Nirvana. Okay, mein Angelbuddy unkte von winzigen Plötzen und nun wollte Geo es wissen. 14er LS2210 und nr ein Korn Mais.
> Und siehe da - der nächste Anhieb saß! Etwas ungewohnt, die Landung des Fisches mt der langen Peitsche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erster Fisch an der neuen Budget-Bolo und erster Friedfisch aus den Schären für mich:
> ne quicklebendige 38cm-Brasse
> 
> Nach ener kurzen Verpflegungspause (für mich, nicht für die Fischis!) ging es zurück auf den Steg.
> Ich hab wenig, aber regelmäßig etwas Dosenmais und gelegentlich ein paar Pellets nachgeworfen.
> Zwei minimal größere „Braxen” und ein 48er Exemplar besuchten temporär den Steg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48cm Blei
> 
> Den besten Fisch verlor ich, als er unter die am Steg liegenden Boote zog und ich einfach voll dagegengehalten habe - Haken ausgeschlitzt.
> Dieser Brassen war deutlich dunkler und erheblich größer. Naja, bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden.
> Auf Wurm ging heute Abend an der Bolo übrigens gar nix. Seltsam.
> 
> Ein schöner Tag, morgen gehts weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Pardon, die Bilder sind aus dem verdaxxxen Telefon und nicht so gut wie aus ner richtigen Kamera.




Dickes Petri.
Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht,so geschrieben als wäre man dabei gewesen.


----------



## rustaweli

@Minimax  Die Sprache, welche da ward vernommen im Beisein der zwei liebreizenden Damen, man auch vernehmet auf dem Balkone Europas, Georgien.
@phirania Wirklich ein sehr schön anzusehendes neues Revier. @Professor Tinca Petri zu den Nanos! Jeden Tag mußt es ja auch nicht übertreiben mit den Brachsen und Schleien 
Nächstes Mal wieder!
@geomas Petri zu Deinen schwedischen Fängen und danke für den Bericht!
Allen welche ich vergaß - Petri und Dank für Berichte u Bilder!

Gestern lief es bei mir nicht so. Ist zum Haare raufen. Mit der Pin komme ich nicht weit raus, von mir auch nicht gewollt. Jedoch ist durch den Kanalbau in Ufernähe viel Hängergefahr. Ebenso tummeln sich auf der Distanz zur Zeit extrem viele Grundeln. Bisse, knabbern, bemerke ich nicht. Somit hängt der Köder oder die Montage schon oft durch das Gezerre der Grundeln. Oder durch das schwerere Grundblei, kurze Distanz, kurze Rute und wohl kleinem Schnureinzug der Pin, ist es beim Einholen oft so, das ich es nicht schaffe die Hängergefahren zu "überheben". Werde Lösungen suchen und finden  Eine Feeder würde helfen wenigstens sofort das Gezupple der Grundeln zu erkennen, zu reagieren bevor Köder oder Montage "verhängt" wird. Aber nicht das Wahre auf die sehr kurze Distanz. Vielleicht irgendwann eine Winkelpicker welche größere Fische(Karpfen,...)packt. Damit könnte ich sehr gut am Ufer Fischen, mit minimalster Bebleiung und wirklich gleich ALLES am Köder erkennen. Man wird sehen, kommt Zeit kommt Rat. Die Tage versuche ich es vielleicht mal mit meiner Posenrute, Strömungspose und Pin. Mal schauen.
Petri Euch Allen!


----------



## Dai

Toll, wie hier gefangen worden ist 

@Tricast
Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem spannenden Projekt. Bin schon sehr gespannt, was Du dort vielleicht überlisten wirst.

@MS aus G
Boah, tolle Fische hast Du da angelt. Bin immer wieder richtig neidisch, wenn ich solch Berichte lese. Aber ich gönne Dir solch Fänge vom ganzen Herzen. Glückwunsch 

@geomas
Ich lese ja momentan den ganzen Thread von Anfang an. Deine Berichte und die ganz tollen Bilder sind herrlich. Wie Tricast eben schrieb: "...als wäre man dabei gewesen.."

@ Alle die ich vergessen habe: Dickes Petri 

Ich war gestern Abend gegen 19:00 Uhr am Wasser. Vorher auf der Arbeit hatte ich etwas Zeit um Vorfächer zu binden. Diesmal hatte ich 10er und 12er LS22010S gebunden um beim Angel etwas dicker aufzutragen und so vielleicht die kleinen Güstern zu vergrämen.





Nachdem ich die letzten Male per speedfishing Manier die Güstern aus dem Wasser gezogen habe, wollte ich gestern versuchen etwas selektierter zu fischen und hatte keine Lust auf minütliche Bisse. Daher war der Plan, an der leichten 2,40m Picker, mit 12er Eisen und 1-2 Maiskörner zu fischen. Auch wenn die Mehrheit meint. dass 0,20er Mono und 12er Haken zu überdimensioniert für eine leichte Picker sei, so sehe ich das etwas anders. Ich angel oberhalb der Schleuse mit nebenstehenden Wasserkraftwerk. Ich hatte hier in der Vergangenheit schon dicke Brassen gezogen und deswegen angel ich die Picker etwas gröber als "normal". Wichtig ist für mich immer nur eins: So lang das System funzt, kann es nicht falsch sein.

Also 12er Haken, Mais und diesmal gab es als Futter das Zammataro Kanal-Mix, schwarz.  Das Futter etwas feuchter wie sonst, damit es auch keine großartige Wolkenbildung beim Absinken gibt. Zusätzlich kommt immer etwas Zammataro Birdfood bei mir ins Futter. Ich steh auf das Zeug und offensichtlich die Fischis auch.
Montage war wieder die fixed Paternoster-Montage, die @geomas hier im Forum vorgestellt hatte und ein 10gr Feedercage.
Diesmal konnte ich die serh sensible gelbe Spitze an der Picker nutzen, da das Wasserkraftwerk nicht in Betrieb war, die Schleuse nicht genutzt worden ist und es schön windstill war.

Alles montiert und 3 Körbchen mit Futter und etwas Mais abgefeuert. Beim 4. Wurf wurde der 12er mit einem Maiskorn und einem Pinky scharf gemacht. Sehr schön, nicht sofort Biss zu haben sondern mit Spannung die sensible Spitze beobachtet. Nach 5 Minuten leichten Zupper, gewartet, Rute in der Hand, stärkerer Zupper, Anschlag. Beim einholen war schon klar, keine Güster - Yeah! Es war endlich mal wieder ein Rotauge. Kein kleines, aber auch kein Brocken. Aber eines was ich Euch zeigen wollte:





Das war dann schon mal ein guter Start. Kein erster Barsch, keine Grundel und vor allem keine Güster.  Nicht das ich unglücklich über andere Fischarten wäre. Mir ging es einfach nur um die Taktik, an diesem Tag was anderes zu fangen. Tageszeit und Futter waren diesmal wahrscheinlich genau richtig. Und so wurde wieder der der 12er mit einem Maiskorn und einem Pinky scharf gemacht. Rein ins kühle nass und gewartet. Echt schön, auch mal während des Angelns auf etwas anderes zu achten. Alles war so schön ruhig. Nur die Hechte oder Zander haben sehr fett und laut in meiner Nähe gejagt! Hier ein lautes Platschen, da ein Fisch gesprungen.....

Oha - Zupper - Konzentration - Zupper und Anschlag. Oha, es ist "schwer". An der Picker fühlte es sich wunderbar an und auch die Bremse der Arc war wunderbar eingestellt. Ich spürte endlich mal Fisch an der Rute. Beim ankommen an der Oberfläche sah der Döbel schon klasse aus. Auch wenn ein Raubfisch oder Karpfenangel nur müde lächelt, aber mir macht ein Döbel echt Spaß. Auch wenn es kein mega Drillen ist, so ist es ein Drill. Er zog noch mal kurz etwas leine und ließ sich dann aber leicht keschern. Also ab an Land mit dem schönen Tier und schnell für meine Ükel-Freunde Fotos geschossen. Nein, es ist kein großer Brocken, kein PB oder sonstiges. Aber es ist ein Döbel und ich liebe diesen Fisch!















Danach konnte ich noch 3 weitere Rotaugen überlisten. Das waren 2 Std sehr schönes Angeln mit Fischen die 1-2 Maiskörner ins Maul bekommen.
Ich hoffe, heute Abend wird es nicht regnen, so dass ich dieses Erlebnis heute wieder haben kann.

-----EDIT:

Danke an @Professor Tinca für den Hinweis, dass oben gezeigter Fisch kein Döbel sondern ein Aland ist


----------



## rustaweli

@Dai 
Petri und toller Bericht.
Anbei, wo kommen wir denn hier hin wenn man sich für Döbel entschuldigt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dai schrieb:


> Oha - Zupper - Konzentration - Zupper und Anschlag. Oha, es ist "schwer". An der Picker fühlte es sich wunderbar an und auch die Bremse der Arc war wunderbar eingestellt. Ich spürte endlich mal Fisch an der Rute. Beim ankommen an der Oberfläche sah der Döbel schon klasse aus.



Lieber @Dai .
Erstmal Petri Heil zum gelungenen Angeltag.

Dein "Döbel" ist ein Aland aber trotzdem ein toller Fisch!

Hier mal ein Bild zur Unterscheidung. Bei gleicher Größe sieht man sehr schön den Unterschied zw. Döbel und Aland.

Oben Aland
Unten Döbel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das soll nur eine Hilfe für kommende Fänge sein und deinen Fangerfolg keinesfalls schmälern!

Alande sind tolle Fische(mindestes so wie Döbel!!!) und viele Angler verwechseln beide Arten wenn sie sie nicht regelmäßig fangen.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lieber @Dai .
> Erstmal Petri Heil zum gelungenen Angeltag.
> 
> Dein "Döbel" ist ein Aland aber trotzdem ein toller Fisch!
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild zur Unterscheidung. Bei gleicher Größe sieht man sehr schön den Unterschied zw. Döbel und Aland.
> 
> Oben Aland
> Unten Döbel


Danke für deine Anleitung Prof.


----------



## Dai

Vielen Dank für Dein Vergleichsbild @Professor Tinca! Da sieht man anhand der Schuppen ganz klar den Unterschied.

Eigentlich sieht man auf dem Bild, wo ich den Fisch in der Hand halte, dass es ganz klar ein Aland (Afterflosse, nach innen gewölbt) ist! Aber da ich wirklich nicht sehr regelmäßig beide Fische fange, verwechsel ich diese beiden.

Danke noch für's Perti


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Dein Vergleichsbild @Professor Tinca! Da sieht man anhand der Schuppen ganz klar den Unterschied.
> 
> .....



Jupp. 
Wenn man sie mal nebeneinander gesehen hat reicht meistens schon ein Blick.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin jetzt inzwischen am Wasser angekommen und will mal sehen ob die Giebel Hunger haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Still ruht der See. Noch keine Aktivitäten zu entdecken bisher.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Das kommt noch. Sollte mich auch sehr wundern wenn Du als Franzose vom Wasser gehst, auch wenn es nur ein Nano Plötz ist. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Wann bietest Du denn mal Angellehrgänge an damit wir auch mal was lernen können?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gerade einen vmtl. guten Karpfen dran gehabt aber der ist schnurstracks ins Schilf und dann adios.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht zu halten mit der leichten Feederrute.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Barben machen ne Bolo schon schön krumm.
> 
> Schade dass es hier keine gibt.
> Son Tierchen würde ich echt gern mal angeln.
> 
> .



Falls Du dich zur richtigen Zeit in meiner Ecke rumtreibst, lässt sich das durchaus einrichten - einfach 2 Wochen vorher bescheid sagen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Doch noch n Giebel gefangen....

Es hat echt schlecht gebissen heute bei strammem Nordwind.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Professor! Find ich schon klasse, wie es bei Dir immer wieder mit den Zielfischen funktioniert. Bei uns hält sicher Wind übrigens in engen Grenzen.
Ich hab morgen Homeoffice und werde daher auch noch ne kleine Entspannungstour einplanen. Mein Plan: In der Weser angeln auf alles, was beisst!


----------



## Hering 58

Petri, Prof.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch noch n Giebel gefangen....
> 
> Es hat echt schlecht gebissen heute bei strammem Nordwind.
> Anhang anzeigen 327188


Also pröfpröfowskaya - Petri Heil, bemerkenswert mit welcher Frequenz du fängst, Respekt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Das kommt noch. *Sollte mich auch sehr wundern wenn Du als Franzose vom Wasser gehst,* auch wenn es nur ein Nano Plötz ist.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke euch!
@Kochtopf

PöttPött,
Heinz' Worte hingen wie ein Damoklesschwert über mir und so konnte ich einfach nicht anders als doch noch den Zielfisch auf die Schuppen zu legen.
 




Tricast schrieb:


> Wann bietest Du denn mal *Angellehrgänge *an damit wir auch mal was lernen können?



Du wärst wohl enttäuscht davon, lieber Heinz.
Du würdest sehen, dass ich gar nicht so viel anders mache als andere Angler.
Ein bisschen mehr Konzentration, Geduld, Beharrlichkeit und vielleicht ein, zwei Kniffe und geheime Zutaten und schon läuft es. 

Mein Motto lautet - niemals Franzose!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gerade einen vmtl. guten Karpfen dran gehabt aber der ist schnurstracks ins Schilf und dann adios.



Kopf hoch, hattest so schöne Fische bisher in dieser Saison. Der kommt wieder!


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mein Plan: In der Weser angeln auf alles, was beisst!



Sowieso das Beste überhaupt. Locker, einfach und so allrounded wie es nur geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, hattest so schöne Fische bisher in dieser Saison. Der kommt wieder!



Davon gehe ich aus.
Ich weiß ja nun wo er ist.


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Eine Rückmeldung über die Tauglichkeit Deiner Posen wirst Du sicher nicht erhalten denn die liegen in der Vitrine oder unter Glas und werden bestaunt.


Dicker Hund, die Katze. Na ja, vielleicht kommt es euch mal in den Sinn die Teile zu entjungfern. Ich habe mal auch einen selbst gebauten  Waggler von mir versemmelt. Beim auswerfen ging die Montage in einem herausragenden Ast. Alles abgerissen und die Pose ist ins Wasser gefallen. Sie ist dann aufs Wasser getrieben. Auf nimmer wiedersehen.War ne sehr schöne und steckte viel Arbeit drin. Das ist dann schon sehr ärgerlich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein Motto lautet - niemals Franzose!


Du bist ein zäher Hund.So eine Einstellung gefällt mir. Petri zu den Giebel.

@Dai Petri Heil zu deinen Aland. Ich muss sagen, die Verwechselungsgefahr ist in dem Fall ziemlich hoch. Wäre mir auch passiert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Gestriger 1. Erfolg beim 1. "echten" Trotten mit Pin und Posenrute


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gestriger 1. Erfolg beim 1. "echten" Trotten mit Pin und Posenrute


Petri rusty! Ich bin gerade unschlüssig - Grundel im Liebesrausch oder Mühlkoppe?


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri rusty! Ich bin gerade unschlüssig - Grundel im Liebesrausch oder Mühlkoppe?



Ganz klar ne liebestrunkende Grundel.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gestriger 1. Erfolg beim 1. "echten" Trotten mit Pin und Posenrute



Petri
Ein Laichbewacher weniger.....


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Kniffe und geheime Zutaten und die willst Du jetzt für Dich behalten.  Wobei, geheime Zutaten gibt es doch garnicht mehr. Von Katzenkot bis Asafoitida ist doch alles bekannt. Es stellt sich nur die Frage ob wir auch auf die Idee kommen es zu verwenden. Ich denke schon das Konzentration und abgestimmtes Equipment der Schlüssel zum Erfolg sind gepaart mit Behaarlichkeit und dem passenden Gewässer. Deshalb wollen wir auch nicht weiter fragen.

Liebe Grüße in den tiefen Osten

Heinz


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Motto lautet - niemals Franzose!


Dem kann man nur zustimmen, obwohl ich in diesem Jahr schon einmal dieses Los gezogen habe. Davor war es im Herbst 2017.

Noch schnell ein kräftiges PETRI da lassen für alle Fänger und sonstigen Ükler.


Kurze Frage:
Sind für euch Coregonen Raub- oder Friedfische?


----------



## rhinefisher

Alles, was nicht auf Blinker fangbar ist..... ist Friedfisch..


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Sind für euch Coregonen Raub- oder Friedfische?


Kommt ganz drauf an, wo? Am Möhnesee sind es eindeutig Räuber ... woanders meistens nur "Mistviecher", die selten wollen.


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> ... woanders meistens nur "Mistviecher", die selten wollen.


Am Chiemsee sind Sie nicht so zickig wie am Schliersee.


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> ... Am Möhnesee sind es eindeutig Räuber ...


Das hatte ich bei der Fragestellung auch im Sinn.


----------



## phirania

Nicht nur am Möhnesee überall in den Stauseen im Sauerland.....


----------



## rustaweli

Ükelfreunde - ich bin so unglaublich glücklich. @Minimax @Kochtopf  Da habe ich ihn, nicht auf UL, nicht auf KuKö, nein, endlich an einer Pose und Pin beim Trotten  Herrlich!


----------



## rustaweli

Erst mal eine drehen und genießen. Bin so happy, werte Ükelianer.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Erst mal eine drehen und genießen. Bin so happy, werte Ükelianer.


Dickes Petri,und lass dir die gedrehte schmecken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil! Wenn du noch anfängst mit richtiger Angelei Döbel zu fangen trinken wir Bruderschaft


Das wäre jetzt wohl fällig, Petri @rustaweli


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli: Ich freu mich sehr für Dich, den edelsten aller Fische mit der edelsten aller Methoden,- dickes Petri für Dich, das schöner Lohn!


----------



## Dai

Perti @rustaweli! Wir alle lieben es, wenn (D)ein Plan funktioniert.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gestriger 1. Erfolg beim 1. "echten" Trotten mit Pin und Posenrute



Das ist definitiv eines der schönsten Fischbilder ever - schon fast Kunst...


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli Petri Heil, ich freu mich für dich. Und das mit so einer schönen Kombi.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ganz kurz: 
ein herzliches Petri heil allen Fängern!

rustaweli - Glückwunsch zum ertrotteten Döbel - und die dunkle Grundel finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch schön auf ihre Art.
Dai - schöner Aland! Die 12er LS2210 hatte ich auch gerade am Band - toller Allroundhaken!
Professor Tinca - Glückwunsch zum Giebel-Zielfisch. Das mal ein Karpfen „in die Binsen geht” kennen wir wohl alle und ist generell nicht zu verhindern. Hol Dir den Burschen!




Zwischenstand: hier beißen nur Fische, deren Name mit B beginnt. Bislang gabs weder Plötz noch Aland noch Hecht. Naja, Barsch und Brassen sind auch okay.
Nach reichlich (für meine Verhältnisse) Anfüttern scheinen die Braxen Mais als Köder zu akzeptieren. Gestern gabs es 2 von um die 40cm an der Bolo, heute früh einen an der alten Abu Legerlite und heute Abend einen an der vom Professore reparierten Drennan-Rute. 






34cm-Braxen an der alten ABU Legerlite - das Weitwinkel verzezrrt

Die heutigen Exemplare waren kleiner als die Brachsen der vergangenen Tage. Hoffentlich kein Trend...





Improvisierte Rutenablage auf dem Steg 

Es gibt sicher bessere Angelplätze als den Steg in Zelt-Nähe, aber mir gefällt der Ausblick und ich hab auch wenig Lust, für einen besseren Platz mit dem Boot rumzugurken oder weit zu laufen. 
Für die Küchen-Fische (Aborre) fahren wir aber ein paar Minuten mit dem Schlauchi, die wollen hier in der Nähe nicht beißen.
Der Test mit Micro-Jigs auf Friedfisch steht noch aus. Bin diesbezüglich optimistisch.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ganz kurz:
> ein herzliches Petri heil allen Fängern!
> 
> rustaweli - Glückwunsch zum ertrotteten Döbel - und die dunkle Grundel finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch schön auf ihre Art.
> Dai - schöner Aland! Die 12er LS2210 hatte ich auch gerade am Band - toller Allroundhaken!
> Professor Tinca - Glückwunsch zum Giebel-Zielfisch. Das mal ein Karpfen „in die Binsen geht” kennen wir wohl alle und ist generell nicht zu verhindern. Hol Dir den Burschen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zwischenstand: hier beißen nur Fische, deren Name mit B beginnt. Bislang gabs weder Plötz noch Aland noch Hecht. Naja, Barsch und Brassen sind auch okay.
> Nach reichlich (für meine Verhältnisse) Anfüttern scheinen die Braxen Mais als Köder zu akzeptieren. Gestern gabs es 2 von um die 40cm an der Bolo, heute früh einen an der alten Abu Legerlite und heute Abend einen an der vom Professore reparierten Drennan-Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34cm-Braxen an der alten ABU Legerlite - das Weitwinkel verzezrrt
> 
> Die heutigen Exemplare waren kleiner als die Brachsen der vergangenen Tage. Hoffentlich kein Trend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improvisierte Rutenablage auf dem Steg
> 
> Es gibt sicher bessere Angelplätze als den Steg in Zelt-Nähe, aber mir gefällt der Ausblick und ich hab auch wenig Lust, für einen besseren Platz mit dem Boot rumzugurken oder weit zu laufen.
> Für die Küchen-Fische (Aborre) fahren wir aber ein paar Minuten mit dem Schlauchi, die wollen hier in der Nähe nicht beißen.
> Der Test mit Micro-Jigs auf Friedfisch steht noch aus. Bin diesbezüglich optimistisch.


Petri ,schöne Bilder und Bericht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli:Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu Deinem Pin-Döbel! Toll, dass es geklappt hat.
@geomas: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri! Mit der Sverige-Brassen scheint es ja auch rund zu laufen. Den Düften die allerwenigsten Schwedenreisenden als Zielfisch haben. Ich wünsch Dir weiterhin einen entspannten Urlaub.
Apropos Entspannt: Mein Feierabend gestern Abend war auch ausgesprochen entspannt. Es gab einige lütte Güstern, ein paar ebenso lütte Plötzen, aber insgesamt war das Beißen eher zurückhaltend was zu einem sehr entspannten Abend an der Weser beigetragen hat.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt wohl fällig, Petri @rustaweli



Sieht wohl ganz so aus, und brauchte Dich nicht mal dran zu erinnern wie damals angekündigt.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sieht wohl ganz so aus, und brauchte Dich nicht mal dran zu erinnern wie damals angekündigt.


Bei Alkohol und Döbeln neige ich nicht zu scherzen


----------



## rustaweli

Drei solche Kameraden in der Größenordnung gab es auch noch, die beiden anderen jedoch etwas größer. Leider war mein Akku leer.
Alles in allem war es ein sehr schönes Fischen. Hat schon was, die treibende Pose zu beobachten. Bin trotz Regen los da ich unbedingt Trotten wollte. Begonnen hatte ich an einem Platz unter einer Brücke, an welchem ich schon gut gefangen hatte. Jedoch stiegen "nur" Lauben/Ükel ein. Nachdem der Regen nachgelassen hatte ging es schnell zum Auto und an eine andere Stelle. War die richtige Entscheidung. Was mich auch freut - meine Würfe werden besser und ich erreiche langsam bessere Weiten.
Danke für Eure Petri Grüße!


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Petri! Das Bild mit dem Tau gefällt mir.
Mit Micro Jigs auf Friedies? Kann gut klappen, sehr langsam geführt und extrem leicht. Nymphen wären auch ne gute Möglichkeit, mit einem leichten Schrotblei etwas weiter weg vorgeschalten.


----------



## Welpi

@rustaweli: Ganz herzliches Petri zum Pindöbel! Auf den freue ich mich auch schon...

@geomas: Schöne Angelei mit tollem Gerät! Danke für den Bericht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @geomas und rusty !!

Schön dass es bei euch läuft.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter hier heute wird und ob ich noch losfahre.
Es ist Regen angesagt.


----------



## phirania

Hier war gestern Weltuntergang,und heuer regnet es den ganzen Tag.
Ist aber auch gut für die Gewässer.
Mal schauen was danach wohl gehen mag...
Allen die heute am Wasser sind dickes Petri und holt was raus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Erstmal freue mich über @geomas Ferienberichte und seine Fänge - Petri mein gutster und schöne Fotos, danke dafür

Ich glaube regen ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert wenn ich dran denke was jetzt alles aus Böschungen, Feldern und Strassen in die Gewässer geschwemmt wird, gerade nach der langen Trockenheit. Aber bis zum nächsten WE hoffe ich auf stabilere verhältnisse


----------



## phirania

Gewittert den ganzen Tag schon...


----------



## Andal

Gewitter sollen im Sommer durchaus üblich sein. Irgendwo muss das Wasser ja herkommen. Das Klima ist aber wirklich hinterfotzig. Es will sich ums Verrecken nicht an den 5 Jahresplan der GRÜNEN halten und tut, was es will!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wer über dieses Wetter auch nur im Ansatz meckern   will - den erinnere ich nur mal an den letzten Bratofen-Sommer 2018! 

Also eigentlich ist die Abstimmung mit den wechselnden Phasen doch ganz gut gelungen, fast so wie früher mal in den guten alten Zeiten üblich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schöne Berichte und Bilder sind hier so rein gekommen, kann die gar nicht alle von den letzten 10 (lang eingestellten) Seiten mehr aufführen.

Also an alle Kontributoren: Feine Sachen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@geomas : Barschbilder dürfen aber auch gezeigt werden


----------



## Kochtopf

Vorgestern Abend im baitstore bestellt und heute angekommen:

4,5m GFK Kescherknüppel von Sensas - ja er schlabbert ein wenig aber er wirkt direkt vertrauenserweckend durch seine Schiere Grobheit, dazu einen hervorragend gearbeiteten Kescherkopf von Korum (leider nicht gummiert, das wird mich aber nicht davon abhalten, Aale, Brassen und Jungfrauen zu keschern. Dazu mussten die Posenverluste von @Minimax ens Heimsuchung ausgeglichen werden also finden sich noch 3 7AA Avons vom Peterle D. im Paket und wenn ich schon dabei war habe ich noch vier Briefchen Specimenhaken Microbarbed von eben jenem Peter eingepackt.
Es fing damit an, dass ich zwei Päckchen Rhein Mix vom Herren Zammataro kaufen wollte, weil das auf Barben eine magische Wirkung hat und eskalierte dann zusehends.
Armer @Kochtopf


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @geomas : Barschbilder dürfen aber auch gezeigt werden



Heute gab es einen der gestreiften Räuber von gut 37cm - bislang der beste aus der Barsch-Bucht. Und mein Angelbuddy hat den ersten Esox gelandet und damit den ersten Fisch, dessen Name nicht mit B beginnt. 
Ein Foto von einem Friedfisch mit B gibt's später. 
Hier pladdert es gerade gewaltig - die Schweden wird's freuen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wer über dieses Wetter auch nur im Ansatz meckern   will - den erinnere ich nur mal an den letzten Bratofen-Sommer 2018!
> 
> Also eigentlich ist die Abstimmung mit den wechselnden Phasen doch ganz gut gelungen, fast so wie früher mal in den guten alten Zeiten üblich.


Bin ich ganz bei dir. Bei der Arbeit wird rum geheult dass wir in Deutschland ja nie Sommer haben - für mich unfuckingfassbar


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen der gestreiften Räuber von gut 37cm - bislang der beste aus der Barsch-Bucht. Und mein Angelbuddy hat den ersten Esox gelandet und damit den ersten Fisch, dessen Name nicht mit B beginnt.
> Ein Foto von einem Friedfisch mit B gibt's später.
> Hier pladdert es gerade gewaltig - die Schweden wird's freuen...


Dickes Petri geomas, hier pladdert es auch schon den ganzen Tag. Lass es dir gut gehen im Urlaub.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.hna.de/lokales/wolfhage...s-unwetter-ueber-wolfhager-land-12813210.html

Nur Regen... da würde sich hier manch einer freuen


----------



## phirania

Regen bringt Segen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Und eben Wasser für unsere Fischli's ! 
Spätestens am dritten Tag danach ist doch wieder alles gangbar und die Flüsse werden klarer ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen der gestreiften Räuber von gut 37cm - bislang der beste aus der Barsch-Bucht. Und mein Angelbuddy hat den ersten Esox gelandet und damit den ersten Fisch, dessen Name nicht mit B beginnt.
> Ein Foto von einem Friedfisch mit B gibt's später.
> Hier pladdert es gerade gewaltig - die Schweden wird's freuen...


Klasse, da ist doch sehr erfreulich mit solch ordentlichen Barschen!

Muss ja auch was feines zum stärken und durchhalten für die Dauerangler geben 

Mein Tip: An die Hotspots mal die Wurmgrundrute(n) ausbringen (ganz simpel Sargblei usw.), sofern du bessere Würmer ab Tauwurm aufwärts hast, also Rotwurm Mistwurm, damit es mehr davon gibt.


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler : danke für den Tipp! Ist schwierig, weil wir in der „heißen Bucht” vom kleinen Schlauchboot aus angeln und sich dieses selbst mit 2 Ankern nicht richtig an Ort und Stelle festsetzen läßt.
Hab hier ja noch ein paar Tage, mal sehen, was noch geht.


Heute Morgen gab es auf Dosenmais aus dem ICA zwei schöne Brassen - die längsten, die ich je mit meiner alten Lieblingsrute (und -rolle) überlisten konnte. 50 und gut 53cm. Die haben die leichte Glasrute schon schön krummgezogen.
Hatte anfangs viele Fehlbisse, hab dann die Mais-Anköderung so verändert, daß sehr viel von der Spitze freilag - so hats dann geklappt.
Heute Abend hingegen war tote Hose am Steg.



Allen Ükelanern ein erfolgreiches und auf jeden Fall erholsames Wochenende!


----------



## rustaweli

Gestern von Job und Nebenjob bis 23.30 absolviert. 3h geschlafen, gegen 5 am Wasser gewesen. Ging jedoch garnichts beim Trotten. Egal, war schön und zum Frühstück war ich daheim. Jetzt noch mal kurz los. Tolle Frau habe ich! Neben Grundeln gibt es bisher noch ein paar von diesen Kandidaten. Sogar einen Barsch beim Trotten erwischt.  Ich liebe es mit Pose und Pin. (Brauch ne noch feinere Rute, was Karpfen&Co  )
Mal schauen was noch geht.

Petri und schönes WE Euch!


----------



## Jason

Petri @rustaweli Es ist doch immer schön, wenn unsere Frauen so viel Verständnis für unser Hobby haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

War ein schöner Angeltag. Neben schönen und auch größeren Rotaugen gab es Lauben, Grundeln und ein paar Barsche. Dieser gefiel mir sehr, auch weil er so atypisch biß, sehr vorsichtig und zaghaft. Ich glaube mir fehlt noch eine Match


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327317
> Anhang anzeigen 327317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War ein schöner Angeltag. Neben schönen und auch größeren Rotaugen gab es Lauben, Grundeln und ein paar Barsche. Dieser gefiel mir sehr, auch weil er so atypisch biß, sehr vorsichtig und zaghaft. Ich glaube mir fehlt noch eine Match


Petri,schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Hering 58 !


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri @rustaweli Es ist doch immer schön, wenn unsere Frauen so viel Verständnis für unser Hobby haben.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Da sagst Du was! 
Die Pin ist übrigens auch ein vorgezogenes Geschenk für meinen morgigen Geburtstag von ihr. So dicke haben wir es zwar nicht, aber ab und an bringen wir sowas. Natürlich beruhend auf Gegenseitigkeit.


----------



## rustaweli

Wahrscheinlich trage ich zunehmend den Ükel ins Private hinein. Denn das war/ist auch ein Present.


----------



## rustaweli

Auch passend zu meinem Ländle.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich trage ich zunehmend den Ükel ins Private hinein.


Och, da bist du nicht der einzige. Ich denke mal das passt schon. So, da hast du morgen Geburtstag. Dann feiert mal schön rein.
Tolle Geschenke hast du bekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, ein kleiner Gruß von der Weser. Güstern und Brassen beißen gut, allerdings ist bei der Größe noch Luft nach oben. Ich warte noch auf den ersten 60er (ja, davon gibt es auch in der Weser welche) aber heute hat es bislang nur für knapp über die Hälfte gereicht. Vielleicht wird es ja noch was, wir wollen noch etwas bleiben.


----------



## rustaweli

Gut Wasserwaid @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327321
> 
> 
> Nabend Jungs, ein kleiner Gruß von der Weser. Güstern und Brassen beißen gut, allerdings ist bei der Größe noch Luft nach oben. Ich warte noch auf den ersten 60er (ja, davon gibt es auch in der Weser welche) aber heute hat es bislang nur für knapp über die Hälfte gereicht. Vielleicht wird es ja noch was, wir wollen noch etwas bleiben.


Na denn mal Petri,da geht noch was.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da sagst Du was!
> Die Pin ist übrigens auch ein vorgezogenes Geschenk für meinen morgigen Geburtstag von ihr. So dicke haben wir es zwar nicht, aber ab und an bringen wir sowas. Natürlich beruhend auf Gegenseitigkeit.



Nun - dann ist jetzt wohl eine dicke Gratulation fällig.. .
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiterhin viel Erfolg...
Wer so schöne Geschenke bekommt, kann garkein schlechter Mensch sein...


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri Heil und die allerbesten Wünsche für das kommende Jahr, lieber @rustaweli !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Habe weiterhin viel Freude mit Deiner Pin , die Dir hoffentlich noch  viele schöne Fische bringt.


----------



## Skott

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute auch von mir, darf ich erfahren, was für eine fein PIN du da bkommen hast...?


----------



## Kochtopf

Skott schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute auch von mir, darf ich erfahren, was für eine fein PIN du da bkommen hast...?


Okuma wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Herchzlichen Glückwunsch @rustaweli, Gesundheit, Glück und dicke döbel!


----------



## rustaweli

@rhinefisher @geomas @Wuemmehunter @Kochtopf @Skott 
Vielen lieben Dank an Euch!
@Skott Ja, @Kochtopf liegt richtig. Ist eine Okuma Sheffield S 1002. Bin noch Anfänger und habe keine Vergleiche, aber bin sehr zufrieden. Bisher keine Probleme zwecks Schnur und läuft auch bei nicht so starker Strömung sehr schön ab.


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Viel Gesundheit und ordentliche Fänge wünsche ich dir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327317
> Anhang anzeigen 327317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War ein schöner Angeltag. Neben schönen und auch größeren Rotaugen gab es Lauben, Grundeln und ein paar Barsche. Dieser gefiel mir sehr, auch weil er so atypisch biß, sehr vorsichtig und zaghaft. Ich glaube mir fehlt noch eine Match



Petri schöner Punker.


----------



## phirania

https://www.anglerboard.de/members/rustaweli.203065/
Auch von mir die besten Geburtstagswünsche.
Ein glückliches und erfolgreiches neues Lebensjahr mit viel Fisch am Haken....


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von Susanne und mir.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @jason 1 @phirania @Tricast (Heinz,Susanne)!


----------



## Hering 58

Von mir auch: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag rustaweli


----------



## Andal

Alles Gute rustaweli!


----------



## ulli1958m

....von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch @rustaweli


----------



## hanzz

Hey @rustaweli 
Alles Gute zum Wiegenfest


----------



## Dai

Alles, alles Gute, Gesundheit und Glück zu Deinem Geburtstag @rustaweli


----------



## rustaweli

@Hering 58 @Andal @ulli1958m @hanzz @Dai 
Auch Euch vielen Dank!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alles Gute @rustaweli !!

Und Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage !!!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alles Gute @rustaweli !!



Danke sehr!


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber @rustaweli,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Minimax !


----------



## MS aus G

Da will ich mich dem "Ükel-Schwarm" aber noch schnell anschließen!!!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, @rustaweli!!! 

Bei mir ist leider nicht an Angeln zu denken! Büschen arbeitsintensiv in der Ferienzeit!!!

Allen die Erfolgreich waren am WE noch ein dickes, dickes Petri, und natürlich noch herzliche Grüße nach Schweden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Mario @MS aus G !


----------



## Mikesch

Auch noch schnell Grüße da lass' für das Geburtstagskind, bevor das Fest um ist.


----------



## Tikey0815

Von mir auch noch schnell nachträglich alles jute !


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch nachträglich "ois guade" @rustaweli .
Und ein petri an alle, die ans Wasser konnten. 
Bei mir war zwar ein Kurzansitz angeplant am Sonntag, aber starker Wind und immer wieder durchziehende Gewitter ließen es leider nicht zu
Gibt's heut halt einen kleinen Frusteinkauf im Angelladen


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Gibt's heut halt einen kleinen Frusteinkauf im Angelladen



Ditto das gleiche bei mir.....
Das Wetter so trübe,keinen richtigen Bock auf Ansitz.
Dann hilfet nur um die Seele aufzubauen ein Besuch im Angelladen....


----------



## Dai

Huhu,

nutzt jemand von Euch hier ne Fletsche und kann eine empfehlen?
War eben im Angelladen und dieser hat nur so "billige", da sind die Gummis mit Kabelbinder fixiert.
Empfand ich jetzt nicht so als das Wahre.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## phirania

Das letzte Teil das ich benutzt habe,ist mir um die Ohren geflogen...
Seit dem benutze ich zum Anfüttern nur noch ein Futterrohr.


----------



## Racklinger

Dai schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> nutzt jemand von Euch hier ne Fletsche und kann eine empfehlen?
> War eben im Angelladen und dieser hat nur so "billige", da sind die Gummis mit Kabelbinder fixiert.
> Empfand ich jetzt nicht so als das Wahre.
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus.


Dass kommt darauf an, in welcher Entfernung du Anfüttern willst und welches Futter. Meine hab ich glaub ich für 8 € bei Askari gekauft, die ist für Partikel gedacht. Reicht für meine Befürfnisse locker aus, weiter als 25 m muss ich nicht ballern. Weiter raus angeln ich nicht mit Pose. (Futterkugeln können max. 3 cm groß sein). 
Würde jetzt mal sagen, je weiter du raus willst, desto "teuerer" wird die Zwille.


----------



## geomas

Dai schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> nutzt jemand von Euch hier ne Fletsche und kann eine empfehlen?
> War eben im Angelladen und dieser hat nur so "billige", da sind die Gummis mit Kabelbinder fixiert.
> Empfand ich jetzt nicht so als das Wahre.
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus.


Aktuell nutze ich das kleinste Katschi von Stonfo (für Mikropellets, kleine Pellets und Dosenmais) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hab noch zwei größere Modelle von Drennan - auch gut.


----------



## Andal

Die einstellbare von Stonfo kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Die hat auch bei großen Portionen nie ein Problem. Sonst, für Maden und anderes Kleinzeug, immer nur die Billo-Modelle.

Und was die Kabelbinder angeht. Richtig gesetzt und fest angezogen halten die bombig. Sollten die originalen Rundgummis mal das zeitliche segnen, dann durch Theraband "gold" ersetzen. Das ist aus dem Sportzwillenbau und absolut Top of the World.


----------



## Tricast

@Dai : Als Fletschen kann ich Dir die von Stonfo oder Drennan empfehlen. Dann gibt es noch die einstellbaren Schleudern für Futterkugeln die auch Frau Hübner verwendet. Die gibt es z.B. von Tubertini oder Sensas. Die habe eine innenliegende Zugbegrenzung und somit wird die Weite begrenzt.

Viele Grüße
Heinz


----------



## Andal

Zum Thema Präzision mit der Zwille.

Je runder und gleicher die "Geschosse" sind, desto präziser liegen die Schüsse. Bei Maden und Partikeln gibt es zwangsläufig nur Schrotschüsse.


----------



## rutilus69

Als erstes mal einen herzlichen Glückwunsch (nachträglich) an alle Geburtstagskinder und natürlich ein fröhliches "Pertri Heil" iin die Runde.

Am Sonntag war ich auch mal wieder am Wasser, diesmal an einem See, den ich noch nicht beangelt habe.
Die vermeintlich guten Stellen waren schon alle von übernachtenden Karpfenanglern belegt. Ich habe mir also die einzige vernünftige freie Stelle geschnappt. Ein Stückchen freies Wasser umrahmt von einem Seerosenfeld mit einer kleinen Schneise zum freien Wasser darin. Es roch förmlich nach Schleie.






An neuen Gewässern angle ich am liebsten erstmal leicht und flexibel. Also habe ich die MicroWaggler mit einer 0.18er Hauptschnur, einem 14er Haken an 0.14er Vorfach und einem 5x4 Grey Canalwaggler bestückt, die Stelle ausgelotet und  ein einzelnes Maiskorn aufgespießt und ab damit ins Wasser. Der erste Wurf landete perfekt direkt an der Seerosen-Kante.
Ich war grade dabei das Lockfutter fertig zu machen, als die Pose das erste mal abtauchte. Eine wunderschöne Rotfeder von ca. 25cm ließ sich von mir kurz die Welt über dem Wasser zeigen. 
Mit ein wenig anfüttern (Sensas Etang, verfeinert mit geschrotetem Hanf, Vanillezucker, Puddingpulver, Semmelmehl und ein bisschen Copra Melasse) setzte sich dieses Spielchen munter fort. Rotfedern, Plötzen, Brassen und Güstern wechselten sich beim begrüßen des neuen Anglers an ihrem Gewässer ab. Alles keine Riesen, aber sehr schön gezeichnete und kräftig gefärbte Gesellen.
Ich saß also so rum, spießte Maiskorn auf Maiskorn auf und freute mich eines kurzweiligen Beginns des Angeltages.
Die Pose zuckte wieder kurz, verschwand schlagartig unter Wasser und es riß mir fast die Rute aus der Hand. Die Bremse kreischte und innerhalb von Sekunden waren 40, 50m Schnur von der Rolle gezogen. Weiter draußen auf dem See habe ich meinen Gegner dann mal kurz gesehen. Ein Karpfen von ca. 60cm (soweit man das mit dem Adrenalinschub und auf die Entfernung schätzen kann). Der Bursche zog Meter um Meter Schnur ab, bevor er dann umdrehte und Kurs auf das Seerosenfeld nahm. Da wusste ich, dass ich keine Chance mehr habe. Also gekurbelt wie verrückt um wenigstens die Schnur auf Spannung zu halten. Kurz vor den Seerosen ging es dann nochmal raus auf den See, bevor er sich dann endgültig in die Seerosen stürzte. Irgendwann kam dann das erwartete "Plopp", die Montage flog mir um die Ohren und das Vorfach war sauber am Haken abgerissen. Puh, da brauchte ich erstmal eine kurze Pause.
Was solls, erstmal die zweite Rute, die ich schon fertig gemacht hatte, genommen, Köder dran und raus damit. Wie erwartet war nach dem Trubel erstmal Funkstille unter Wasser. Na gut, dann hatte ich wenigstens Zeit, die andere Rute wieder herzurichten. Zwischendurch sagten dann noch ein Brassen und ein paar kleine Plötzen "Hallo". 
Nach einer Weile wackelte die Pose, zog langsam von links nach rechts und wieder zurück, hob sich langsam um dann sanft abzutauchen. Anhieb, und schon beim Drill spürte ich an den Kopfstößen, dass das eine Schleie sein muss. Und so war es auch. Kurz darauf lag eine sehr schön gefärbte Schleie von etwas über 35cm im Kescher. So dürfte es weitergehen. Also wieder rein mit dem Köder. Kurzes zuppeln an der Pose und wieder gab es einen Schlag in der Rute. Dieses mal machte der Kollege aber kurzen Prozess und verschwand sofort im Seerosen Dickicht. Es gab wieder ein kurzes "Plopp" und weg war der Bursche. Einmal - O.K., zweimal ist blöd.
Ich habe dann noch etwas halbherzig und grübelnd weitergemacht, aber so ganz war ich nicht mehr bei der Sache und ich fühlte mich beobachtet. Als ich mich umdrehte, saß da auch jemand, der aber ganz unbeteiligt tat 





Na gut, dann mal kurz Katze streicheln, Klamotten zusammensuchen und ab nach Hause.

Das nächste mal werde ich mit etwas kräftigerem Gerät auftauchen, um wenigstens eine kleine Chance zu haben. So leicht gebe ich nicht auf


----------



## Andal

Das erinnert mich an den Bauerntiger vom Froschsee bei Ruhpolding! 

Die wartete auch immer ganz diskret im Hintergrund, bis die erste Rotfeder gelandet war. Die wollte sie dann aber auch haben. Wenn sie das Fischerl verspeist hatte, zog sie genau so unbemerkt von dannen, wie sie gekommen war.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

Die letzten Angeltage habe ich am Vereinsbach verbracht. Der obere Teil fließt viel durch Wälder oder kleine Dörfer. Ist da auch nicht tief, klares Wasser und oft Kiesgrund. Es gibt überwiegend Forellen da. Im unteren Teil (Bild) hingegen findet man eher andere Arten. Auch von der Beschaffenheit ganz anders.






Neben vielen Barschen und einem Aal konnte ich auch eine schöne Schleie und Rotauge mitnehmen. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich sogar mehrere Giebel. Döbel ist sonst auch recht häufig, aber beissen wollte keiner. Die meisten Fische gab es im Fließteil, aber auch im stillen Bereich rechts und links gabs Fisch. Im Fließteil hat man aber den Vorteil, dass der Duft des Köders besser verbreitet wird und man kann kaum am Fisch vorbeiangeln, da auch die Durchgänge recht schmal sind.






Werde da wohl öfter noch hin dieses Jahr. Muss aber wieder etwas wärmer werden erst...


----------



## Tricast

So, am Samstag waren wir zum Vereinshegeangeln auf kleine Fische zum Umsetzen in den großen Teich. Geangelt haben wir auf dem Damm im Abzugsgraben und die Fische wurden dann umgesetzt. Frau Hübner hat mit der Telestippe geangelt und ich habe mein Glück mit der Bolo versucht. Wir werden aber keine Freunde mehr die Bolo und ich. Ja, es gibt andere Ükel, die auf Bolo schwören und auch damit glücklich sind. Habe dann auf die Matchrute umgesattelt. Nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder mit der Shimanski Ultegra geangelt. Nachdem ich mir vor Jahren die Spitze "eingekürzt" hatte (ca. 4 cm) lag die Rute in der Ecke wie die hässliche Schwester. Doch es gibt hier auch andere die mit "eingekürzten" Ruten fischen und das war das Schlüsselerlebnis. Also, ich war wieder richtig angetan von der Rute.
Gefüttert wurde mit Sensas Surface und eine Made quer auf den 16er Haken. Als Pose hatte ich einen Drennan Cristal Waggler in 2 Gramm. Da es ein Schwanzangeln war kam es auf die Stückzahl an. Was soll ich sagen, es kam wie es kommen mußte.  Ich hatte 46 Fischlein und drei Bier, Torsten 67 und Frau Hübner 77. Die Beiden haben mit der Telestippe geangelt! Nachdem ich heute den Umzugswagen ausgeräumt habe, alles gereinigt und sortiert geht es morgen an den Aufbau der 11 Telestippen für das Ferienangeln am Sonntag. Futter bereitstellen, Madendöschen und Futtereimer sortieren, 11 Hakenlöser suchen und dann noch Haken binden für das Angeln. Bis jetzt wurden 9 Kinder von 7 bis 13 Jahre angemeldet. Ich erwarte aber noch ein paar Nachzügler. Am Samstag werden dann die Würstchen und Getränke gekauft, der Nudelsalat gemacht und die Kohlen und Anzünder für den Grill eingeladen. Am Donnerstag holt Susanne noch leere Bierkästen zum Sitzen der Kinder und dann kann es losgehen. Es wird bestimmt wieder ein schöner Sonntag für die Kinder. Wir werden jedenfalls alles dafür tun. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> So, am Samstag waren wir zum Vereinshegeangeln auf kleine Fische zum Umsetzen in den großen Teich. Geangelt haben wir auf dem Damm im Abzugsgraben und die Fische wurden dann umgesetzt. Frau Hübner hat mit der Telestippe geangelt und ich habe mein Glück mit der Bolo versucht. Wir werden aber keine Freunde mehr die Bolo und ich. Ja, es gibt andere Ükel, die auf Bolo schwören und auch damit glücklich sind. Habe dann auf die Matchrute umgesattelt. Nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder mit der Shimanski Ultegra geangelt. Nachdem ich mir vor Jahren die Spitze "eingekürzt" hatte (ca. 4 cm) lag die Rute in der Ecke wie die hässliche Schwester. Doch es gibt hier auch andere die mit "eingekürzten" Ruten fischen und das war das Schlüsselerlebnis. Also, ich war wieder richtig angetan von der Rute.
> Gefüttert wurde mit Sensas Surface und eine Made quer auf den 16er Haken. Als Pose hatte ich einen Drennan Cristal Waggler in 2 Gramm. Da es ein Schwanzangeln war kam es auf die Stückzahl an. Was soll ich sagen, es kam wie es kommen mußte.  Ich hatte 46 Fischlein und drei Bier, Torsten 67 und Frau Hübner 77. Die Beiden haben mit der Telestippe geangelt! Nachdem ich heute den Umzugswagen ausgeräumt habe, alles gereinigt und sortiert geht es morgen an den Aufbau der 11 Telestippen für das Ferienangeln am Sonntag. Futter bereitstellen, Madendöschen und Futtereimer sortieren, 11 Hakenlöser suchen und dann noch Haken binden für das Angeln. Bis jetzt wurden 9 Kinder von 7 bis 13 Jahre angemeldet. Ich erwarte aber noch ein paar Nachzügler. Am Samstag werden dann die Würstchen und Getränke gekauft, der Nudelsalat gemacht und die Kohlen und Anzünder für den Grill eingeladen. Am Donnerstag holt Susanne noch leere Bierkästen zum Sitzen der Kinder und dann kann es losgehen. Es wird bestimmt wieder ein schöner Sonntag für die Kinder. Wir werden jedenfalls alles dafür tun. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
> 
> Heinz


Da freue ich mich schon auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Jason

@Tricast Wenn ich das so lese, habt ihr ja alles perfekt organisiert. Schön, dass solche Events bei euch gemacht werden. In unserem Verein gibt es keine Jugendgruppe mehr.
Also das heißt, wir sollten auch mal ein Schnupperangeln machen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@jason 1 : Es gibt bei uns im Verein eine Jugendgruppe aber wir machen ein Schnupperangeln für Kids von 8 bis 13 Jahre die gerne mal Angeln möchten und oder in den Ferien nicht groß wegfahren. Das Ganze läuft unter der Rubrik Ferienspaß und wir machen das schon seit Jahren und zwar auf eigene Kosten. Wir haben 10 Telestippen gekauft plus die Stonfo Einhänger und den Rest hatten wir sowieso.
Ich kann das nur jedem Verein empfehlen im Rahmen der Ferienaktionen so etwas zu machen. Leider haben viele Vereine Angst vor Petra und ducken sich lieber weg.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fattony

Ich hatte so einen Traum wie ich an der Donau mit meiner langen Aqualite stehe und schwabe. Nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung von dieser Angelart. Kann hier jemand Abhilfe schaffen? Ins Deutsche übersetzt würde das wohl "schwemmangeln" bedeuten. 

Ein altes Video wäre wohl hilfreich.. Wurde früher sehr oft in Österreich praktiziert..


----------



## Tricast

@Fattony : Auf Neudeutsch nennt sich das Trotting. Darüber gibt es viele Filme auf Youtube. Wird mit Sticks oder Avon Pose geangelt. Wenn Dich das interessiert dann bist Du hier genau richtig und eine bezahlbare Pin findest Du dann auch noch bei Ali.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Petri heil und danke für den wunderbar verfaßten Bericht! Hoffentlich kannst Du die vorfachsprengenden „Rabauken” bei der nächsten Gelegenheit an Land in Augenschein nehmen.
Man liest ja immer wieder Berichte, wo stattliche Karpfen mit der Matchrute nach ewigem Drill an feinster Schnur gelandet werden. Kann sicher mal vorkommen, aber wahrscheinlicher ist ne Karpfenflucht in Unterwasserhindernisse und dann „Peng!”.

@D1985 : Petri heil! Interessantes Gewässer hast Du da. Schön, daß in dem Bach eine bunte Fischvielfalt lebt.

@Tricast : Glückwunsch zum Podestplatz bei Deiner Umsiedelungsangelei! Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter bei Eurem Schnupperangeltag mit.



Stichwort Wetter: hier hat es sich gerade eingeregnet. Die Ruten sind noch am Steg (klar, keine Haken im Wasser) und ich warte, warte, warte.
An Friedfischen gab es zuletzt nur die von den Schweden ungeliebten „braxen” als Mittdreißiger. Alle auf Mais mit der Schwingspitzrute. Die (überwiegend mit der Bolo) angebotenen Würmer wurden ignoriert, egal, wie und in welcher Wassertiefe sie den Fischis präsentiert wurden. Immerhin hat ein Stachelritter von geschätzt 7,8cm für den Anblick einer abtauchenden Pose gesorgt.
Gibt offenbar nur sehr wenige Kormorane hier, aber relativ viele Reiher. Ab und an zeigen sich Haubentaucher und der mächtige Seeadler.
Küstenseeschwalben bieten als Kunstflugstaffel ein Unterhaltungsprogramm. Ringelnattern schwimmen über die Bucht, vom Kraxeln über die Felsen durchtrainierte Rinder stehen bis zu den Knien im Wasser und laben sich an den Pflanzen.

Ist schon schön hier in den östlichen Schären.

So, jetzt beginnts auch noch zu gewittern. Hoffentlich gibts später noch ne Regenpause.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> @Fattony : Auf Neudeutsch nennt sich das Trotting. Darüber gibt es viele Filme auf Youtube. Wird mit Sticks oder Avon Pose geangelt. Wenn Dich das interessiert dann bist Du hier genau richtig und eine bezahlbare Pin findest Du dann auch noch bei Ali.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Gibt's zu der Pin einen Link ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gibt's zu der Pin einen Link ?


€ 40,08  11%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cf9GXY68

Die kannst du (und jeder andere auch) bedenkenlos kaufen, günstiger gibt es keine Pin in der Qualität


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Es gibt bei uns im Verein eine Jugendgruppe aber wir machen ein Schnupperangeln für Kids von 8 bis 13 Jahre die gerne mal Angeln möchten und oder in den Ferien nicht groß wegfahren. Das Ganze läuft unter der Rubrik Ferienspaß und wir machen das schon seit Jahren und zwar auf eigene Kosten. Wir haben 10 Telestippen gekauft plus die Stonfo Einhänger und den Rest hatten wir sowieso.
> Ich kann das nur jedem Verein empfehlen im Rahmen der Ferienaktionen so etwas zu machen. Leider haben viele Vereine Angst vor Petra und ducken sich lieber weg.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Das finde ich aber mal RICHTIG GUT....
Es gibt auch kaum etwas befriedigerendes, als Kindern erfolgreich das Angeln beizubringen und zu beobachten wie es sich entwickelt..


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> € 40,08  11%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cf9GXY68
> 
> Die kannst du (und jeder andere auch) bedenkenlos kaufen, günstiger gibt es keine Pin in der Qualität


Stimmt, die ist wirklich gut und günstig


----------



## Jason

@Tricast Wir brauchen dringend Nachwuchs in unserem Verein. Die Ferien laufen bei uns schon 2 Wochen. Kurzfristig wird das nicht gehen. Aber das wird festgehalten und angesprochen. Eine gute Anregung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> € 40,08  11%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cf9GXY68
> 
> Die kannst du (und jeder andere auch) bedenkenlos kaufen, günstiger gibt es keine Pin in der Qualität


Na, da werde ich reinschauen


----------



## Tricast

@Ohne PIN : Ohne eigene Pin kann man hier keinen Blumentopf gewinnen geschweige denn auf einen grünen Zweig kommen!  Was vielleicht noch geht ist der Bau eigener Posen, aber dann ist auch Schluss!!!

Viele Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz

Kochtopf, bekommst Du schon Provision von Ali?


----------



## Jason

@Tricast Dann haben ja meine Posen mich gerettet. Du angelst also auch mit der Pin?


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Ohne PIN : Ohne eigene Pin kann man hier keinen Blumentopf gewinnen geschweige denn auf einen grünen Zweig kommen!



Ja, so scheints inzwischen. Was aber bringt eine Pin ohne eine möglichst absurde Kopfbedeckung, Anglerhut, Fischermütze? Weihnachten ohne Gans, Geburtstag ohne Geschenke, Couch ohne Fernbedienung. Ein Abfallprodukt der Fahrradkonstruktion (echt wahr, recherchiertmal), ein sinnloses Rotationsinstrument, Drei Scheiben, ne Achse, zwei Griffe


----------



## Jason

Ich weiß. Da werde ich wohl mitziehen müssen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Kochtopf, bekommst Du schon Provision von Ali?


Nein, aber solange ich keine von Kingpin oder youngs kriege empfehle ich interessierten Kollegen gerne eine für den gut uns günstig Einstieg.
Schön, dass sie wieder lieferbar ist anyway


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> @rutilus69 : Petri heil und danke für den wunderbar verfaßten Bericht! Hoffentlich kannst Du die vorfachsprengenden „Rabauken” bei der nächsten Gelegenheit an Land in Augenschein nehmen.
> Man liest ja immer wieder Berichte, wo stattliche Karpfen mit der Matchrute nach ewigem Drill an feinster Schnur gelandet werden. Kann sicher mal vorkommen, aber wahrscheinlicher ist ne Karpfenflucht in Unterwasserhindernisse und dann „Peng!”.
> 
> @D1985 : Petri heil! Interessantes Gewässer hast Du da. Schön, daß in dem Bach eine bunte Fischvielfalt lebt.
> 
> @Tricast : Glückwunsch zum Podestplatz bei Deiner Umsiedelungsangelei! Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter bei Eurem Schnupperangeltag mit.
> 
> 
> 
> Stichwort Wetter: hier hat es sich gerade eingeregnet. Die Ruten sind noch am Steg (klar, keine Haken im Wasser) und ich warte, warte, warte.
> An Friedfischen gab es zuletzt nur die von den Schweden ungeliebten „braxen” als Mittdreißiger. Alle auf Mais mit der Schwingspitzrute. Die (überwiegend mit der Bolo) angebotenen Würmer wurden ignoriert, egal, wie und in welcher Wassertiefe sie den Fischis präsentiert wurden. Immerhin hat ein Stachelritter von geschätzt 7,8cm für den Anblick einer abtauchenden Pose gesorgt.
> Gibt offenbar nur sehr wenige Kormorane hier, aber relativ viele Reiher. Ab und an zeigen sich Haubentaucher und der mächtige Seeadler.
> Küstenseeschwalben bieten als Kunstflugstaffel ein Unterhaltungsprogramm. Ringelnattern schwimmen über die Bucht, vom Kraxeln über die Felsen durchtrainierte Rinder stehen bis zu den Knien im Wasser und laben sich an den Pflanzen.
> 
> Ist schon schön hier in den östlichen Schären.
> 
> So, jetzt beginnts auch noch zu gewittern. Hoffentlich gibts später noch ne Regenpause.


Petri,weiter hin noch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Da werde ich wohl mitziehen müssen.



Also, wenns ein süßes, reizvolles Verlangen ist, dann auf jeden fall mitziehen. Wenn aber nur ein Hauch von Druck, Zwang oder Sorge mitschwingt, oder andere schöne Sachen dafür dann in denn Hintergrund schieben, sofort und energisch die Finger weg. Wir sollten auf keinen Fall die Pin Version der Shimano-Gruppendruck-Jugend nachahmen. Das gilt übrigens auch für Basecaps, womöglich mit Herstellerlogos. Dieser Weg führt in den Abgrund.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das gilt übrigens auch für Basecaps, womöglich mit Herstellerlogos. Dieser Weg führt in den Abgrund.


Niemals werde ich mein liebes Haupt derart entstellen. Eher setze ich mir noch eine Schlumpf-Haube auf!


----------



## Tricast

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Tricast Dann haben ja meine Posen mich gerettet. Du angelst also auch mit der Pin?



Hallo Jason, ich habe zwar eine aber ob man das Angeln nennen kann bezweifle ich. Außerdem fehlt mir noch die typische Kopfbedeckung der Trotting Boys. 
Aber es macht schon Laune damit den Fischen nachzustellen und der Preis bei Ali ist auch bezahlbar. Unser Kochtopf garantiert ja auch die Brauchbarkeit der angebotenen Pin. Am schönsten war es an der Weser mit der Avon Pose von Minimax, einfach genial!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Ich habe die Pin (auch nur ein Plagiat aus Litauen) mit der langen Bolo verpaart. Lässt sich sehr gut fischen - in des es gebricht noch an der massigen Beute.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt mir noch die typische Kopfbedeckung der Trotting Boys.



Aner mein Lieber, an der Weser warst Du doch absolut korrekt behütet!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Aner mein Lieber, an der Weser warst Du doch absolut korrekt behütet!


Alles gilt und alles ist gut - außer jenen Blödmannsgehilfenmützen deren Schild aussieht, wie ein mit Stoff bezogenes Fensterbrett.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bevor hier der Pin-Hype und penunzen-verzweifelte Selbstbau aus Konserven- und Kaffeedosen bei Mitternacht in der Garage so richtig durchgeht (von wegen mehr als Posenbau), mal ne kleine Frage ...

Warum haben diese Rollen eigentlich keine gescheite mechanische Bremse? 

Regel #1: Der Hochgeschwindigkeitsangler braucht immer eine gescheite Stromflussregelung!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Niemals werde ich mein liebes Haupt derart entstellen. Eher setze ich mir noch eine Schlumpf-Haube auf!


Mit Blauer Schminke wäre es dann irgendwo zwischen wee free men von pratchett und braveheart 


Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Jason, ich habe zwar eine aber ob man das Angeln nennen kann bezweifle ich. Außerdem fehlt mir noch die typische Kopfbedeckung der Trotting Boys.
> Aber es macht schon Laune damit den Fischen nachzustellen und der Preis bei Ali ist auch bezahlbar. Unser Kochtopf garantiert ja auch die Brauchbarkeit der angebotenen Pin. Am schönsten war es an der Weser mit der üAvon Pose von Minimax, einfach genial!
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 das tue ich, für das Geld ein tolles Teil. Ich glaube @Welpi und @Tobias85 (was macht der eigentlich? Long time no see) haben die auch btw.
Zum Thema Kopfbedeckung: da schwöre ich auf dichtes, wallendes Haupthaar


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bevor hier der Pin-Hype so richtig durchgeht, mal ne kleine Frage ...
> 
> Warum haben diese Rollen eigentlich keine gescheite mechanische Bremse?
> 
> Regel #1: Der Hochgeschwindigkeitsangler braucht immer eine gescheite Stromflussregelung!


Pins mit Antireverse Bremsen gibt es von Alvey. Allerdings sind das Kaliber, die locker 100 m Starkstromkabel fassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bevor hier der Pin-Hype und penunzen-verzweifelte Selbstbau aus Konserven- und Kaffeedosen bei Mitternacht in der Garage so richtig durchgeht (von wegen mehr als Posenbau), mal ne kleine Frage ...
> 
> Warum haben diese Rollen eigentlich keine gescheite mechanische Bremse?
> 
> Regel #1: Der Hochgeschwindigkeitsangler braucht immer eine gescheite Stromflussregelung!


Weil du einen Daumen hast mit dem du viel feiner dosiert bremsen kannst


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Blauer Schminke wäre es dann irgendwo zwischen wee free men von pratchett und braveheart


Bitte. Wenn dann schon Angelschlumpf. Aber das mit deinem wallenden Haar wird aber auch werden ... junger Padavan!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bitte. Wenn dann schon Angelschlumpf. Aber das mit deinem wallenden Haar wird aber auch werden ... junger Padavan!


Mein Bruder (3 Jahre älter) sieht schon eher nach 'Hurricane nach Waldsterben' aus, aber das schon viel länger. In der Familie meiner Mutter hatten alle Männer bis ins hohe Alter volles Haar. Bis sich da was ändert heißt die Frisur "Matte"


----------



## geomas

#basecaps

Es gibt zu jeder Regel die berühmten Ausnahmen - sah hier einen Mann, sicher um die 80 Jahre alt, groß, kerzengerade Haltung, sonnengegerbte Haut und weißes Haar - der gute Mann erinnerte mich an Clint Eastwood irgendwie. Und er trug eine offensichtlich alte Rapala-Basecap. Die hat perfekt gepaßt zu diesem kenigen alten Herren. Vermutlich nimmt er diese Kopfbedeckung - wenn überhaupt - nur im Bett und in der Kirche ab.

Zu den Neuzeit-Stutzern hingegen sag ich jetzt besser nix.


----------



## Andal

Sagte ich auch alles mal so ... bis es dann ganz rasch ging.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil du einen Daumen hast mit dem du viel feiner dosiert bremsen kannst


[sic!]


----------



## geomas

War heute Abend nach Regen und kurzem Gewitter noch mal auf dem Steg, aber es tat sich nichts. 
Die Zeit läuft, morgen wird der größte Teil des Geraffels gepackt. 
Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch ne Last-Minute-Überraschung in Form eines Plötz' .


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas die Daumen sind gedrückt!


----------



## Welpi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> das tue ich, für das Geld ein tolles Teil. Ich glaube @Welpi und @Tobias85 (was macht der eigentlich? Long time no see) haben die auch btw.
> Zum Thema Kopfbedeckung: da schwöre ich auf dichtes, wallendes Haupthaar



Jo, bei der Rolle macht man nix falsch...und für DEN Kurs bei Ali würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Tobias85 vermisse ich auch schon, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der grad irgend ein stressiges weil zeitintensives Praktikum o.ä. hat...


----------



## Welpi

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe die Pin (auch nur ein Plagiat aus Litauen) mit der langen Bolo verpaart. Lässt sich sehr gut fischen - in des es gebricht noch an der massigen Beute.



Diese Kombo liegt jetzt auch bei mir....ich hab mir kurzentschlossen die Lineaeffe Excellent in 5 Meter besorgt, nur mal so zum Testen. Die möchte ich bei nächster Gelegenheit unbedingt mal mit der Pin ausprobieren. Bei ersten Trockenwedeln zeigt die sich im Vergleich zur Powerfloat deutlich kopflastiger (was zu erwarten war)... bin gespannt, ob mir das taugt.


----------



## Dai

@all

Vielen Dank für Eure Empfehlungen bezüglich der Fletsche. Dachte mir schon, dass Marken wie Stonfo, Drennan und co. hier empfohlen werden.
Ich wollte halt sehr gerne eine für's Pickern haben, mit der ich im Nahbereich ein paar Partikel füttern kann. Die Tage schaue ich mir welche in Internet-Shops an. Da hab ich eben das Problem, dass ich die nicht testen kann. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Link zu einer Fletsche, die genau für den Nahbereich ausreicht?

Gestern war ich wieder am Ruhrkanal, oberhalb der Schleuse, für eine 2 stündige Feierabendsession. Mein Traum (andere träumen von Autos oder so einen Kram) ist es ja, dort mal eine Schleie zu überlisten. Ob es dort überhaupt welche gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber entlang des Ufers sind einige Seerosen und überhängende Bäume. Daher befische ich momentan diesen Bereich. Allerdings treiben die Neogobius melanostomus dort ihr Unwesen., weshalb es sehr schwierig ist, dort den Köder länger zu präsentieren. Die Biester, selbst die kleinsten, haben nämlich kein Problem damit, sich 2 Maiskörner in den Hals zu schieben.







Trotzdem versuchte ich mein Glück und habe strange in Ufernähe meinen Futterplatz angelegt. Bestehend aus Zammataro Kanal, V.d.E Turbo Classic und Mais.
Rute war wieder, die wirklich spaß bringende, Daiwa Aqualite Picker und 14er Gamakatsu LS-2210S mit 2 Maiskörnern bewaffnet.






Zuallererst gab es einen Abriss! Körbchen, Vorfach und Haken waren weg. Darauf gefolgt wurde eine Muschel an Land gebracht.
Danach wurden die ersten Grundeln gelandet, gefolgt von 2-4 kleineren Rotaugen.






Irgendwann gingen mit die Grundel auf den Keks. Ich hatte immer mal wieder den Köder gewechselt. 1 Maiskorn, 1 Maiskorkn mit Made, 1 Maiskorn mit Caster, Made, Made und Caster. Egal was, es waren immer mal wieder die Invasoren am Haken.
Also hab ich mal einen weiteren Platz in der Fahrinne angelegt. Dort konnte ich immer wieder mal schöne Alande, Döbel und dicke Brassen fangen. Aber so recht wollte es nicht. Mit der Picker und der feinen gelben Spitze sind weitere Würfe nicht so einfach gezielt zu setzen. So flog das Körbchen mal 5 Meter weiter nach Links, mal 7 Meter weiter nach Rechts. Ein Rotauge von ca. 25cm konnte ich aber aus der Rinne an die frische Luft verfrachten.
Dann dachte ich mir, versuche es wieder auf dem Platz No. 1. Ich hatte noch 45 Minuten bis Sonnuntergang Zeit und dachte mir, wenn es nur "Kleinvieh" beißt, dann reicht auch der 16er Haken mit einem Maiskorn. Also eingeworfen und nix tat sich! Wo sind die Grundel, die meine Spitze jedes Mal zittern ließen, als wären riesen Monsterfische am Haken? Gut dachte ich mir, die Grundel beißen nicht mehr. Also abwarten....ich sehe einen vorsichtigen Biss, ich warte (so macht das Beobachten der Spitze Spaß), die Spitze biegt sich langsam und ich Schlage an. Yeah, ich spüre Widerstand! Das kann nur eine Brasse sein. Ich freu mich, die erste Brasse an der Picker. Ich Kurbel ein, an der Oberfläche sehe ich das hübsche, leicht goldige Geschöpf, welches noch einmal kurz abzutauchen versucht um sich dann am sanft von mir in den Kescherkopf ziehen lässt. Schweres Teil, wenn man sonst nur die leichteren Fische aus dem Wasser zieht.
Ich hatte noch nie einen Fisch vermessen. Mir ging es nie um die Größe! Aber ich führe, mehr schlecht als recht, dieses Jahr ein Fangbuch und wollte jetzt anfangen, die größeren Exemplare zu messen. 46cm hatte diese Brachse.
Danach konnte ich noch 15 Minuten fischen und hatte noch 2 Güstern überlisten können. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich mich zu lange mit der Brasse aufgehalten, so dass die anderen Brassen weiter gezogen sind?!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein hübscher Bilderbuchbrachsen.

Petri Heil @Dai !


----------



## rutilus69

@Dai Petri Heil! Eine sehr schöne Brasse


----------



## geomas

@Dai  - Petri heil zu dem prima Brachsen und Danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht! 




Zum Katschi: 





Stonfo Match Pro 356 - ich mag das Ding





mit ner Ladung „Majs” für den Nahbereich

Ich hab mir den oder das Stonfo 356 beim Exnershop für schlanke 6,50 Euro incl. Ersatzgummi bestellt.

https://www.exnershop.de/epages/62673315.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62673315/Products/SF356

Gibts natürlich auch anderswo, bei ebay...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> War heute Abend nach Regen und kurzem Gewitter noch mal auf dem Steg, aber es tat sich nichts.
> Die Zeit läuft, morgen wird der größte Teil des Geraffels gepackt.
> Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch ne Last-Minute-Überraschung in Form eines Plötz' .


Denn drück ich dir mal die Daumen.


----------



## geomas

Hier regnets mal wieder - hatte ein paar nette Stunden auf dem Steg.
Gab leider nur einen Brachsen in der Einheitsgröße der letzten Tage - etwa 34cm.

Hab etliche Bisse versemmelt.
Es tut sich typischerweise ne halbe Stunde lang gar nichts, man beginnt, sich mit Naturbetrachtungen abzulenken, dann kommt ein Biß - zu spät...


edit: danke, Hartmut!


----------



## Hering 58

Dai schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Empfehlungen bezüglich der Fletsche. Dachte mir schon, dass Marken wie Stonfo, Drennan und co. hier empfohlen werden.
> Ich wollte halt sehr gerne eine für's Pickern haben, mit der ich im Nahbereich ein paar Partikel füttern kann. Die Tage schaue ich mir welche in Internet-Shops an. Da hab ich eben das Problem, dass ich die nicht testen kann. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Link zu einer Fletsche, die genau für den Nahbereich ausreicht?
> 
> Gestern war ich wieder am Ruhrkanal, oberhalb der Schleuse, für eine 2 stündige Feierabendsession. Mein Traum (andere träumen von Autos oder so einen Kram) ist es ja, dort mal eine Schleie zu überlisten. Ob es dort überhaupt welche gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber entlang des Ufers sind einige Seerosen und überhängende Bäume. Daher befische ich momentan diesen Bereich. Allerdings treiben die Neogobius melanostomus dort ihr Unwesen., weshalb es sehr schwierig ist, dort den Köder länger zu präsentieren. Die Biester, selbst die kleinsten, haben nämlich kein Problem damit, sich 2 Maiskörner in den Hals zu schieben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327391
> 
> 
> Trotzdem versuchte ich mein Glück und habe strange in Ufernähe meinen Futterplatz angelegt. Bestehend aus Zammataro Kanal, V.d.E Turbo Classic und Mais.
> Rute war wieder, die wirklich spaß bringende, Daiwa Aqualite Picker und 14er Gamakatsu LS-2210S mit 2 Maiskörnern bewaffnet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327390
> 
> 
> Zu aller Erst gab es einen Abriss, Körbchen, Vorfach und Haken waren weg. Darauf gefolgt wurde an Muschel an Land gebracht.
> Danach wurden die ersten Grundeln gelandet, gefolgt von 2-4 kleineren Rotaugen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327389
> 
> 
> Irgendwann gingen mit die Grundel auf der Keks. Ich hatte immer mal wieder den Köder gewechselt. 1 Maiskorn, 1 Maiskorkn mit Made, 1 Maiskorn mit Caster, Made, Made und Caster. Egal was, es waren immer mal wieder die Invasoren am Haken.
> Also hab ich mal einen weiteren Platz in der Fahrinne angelegt. Dort konnte ich immer wieder mal schöne Alande, Döbel und dicke Brassen fangen. Aber so recht wollte es nicht. Mit der Picker und der feinen gelben Spitze sind weitere Würfe nicht so einfach gezielt zu setzen. So flog das Körbchen mal 5 Meter weiter nach Links, mal 7 Meter weiter nach Rechts. Ein Rotauge von ca. 25cm konnte ich aber aus der Rinne an die frische Luft verfrachten.
> Dann dachte ich mir, versuche es wieder auf dem Platz No. 1. Ich hatte noch 45 Minuten bis Sonnuntergang Zeit und dachte mir, wenn es nur "Kleinvieh" beißt, dann reicht auch der 16er Haken mit einem Maiskorn. Also eingeworfen und nix tat sich! Wo sind die Grundel, die meine Spitze jedes Mal zittern ließen, als wären riesen Monsterfische am Haken? Gut dachte ich mir, die Grundel beißen nicht mehr. Also abwarten....ich sehe einen vorsichtigen Biss, ich warte (so macht das Beobachten der Spitze Spaß), die Spitze biegt sich langsam und ich Schlage an. Yeah, ich spüre Widerstand! Das kann nur eine Brasse sein. Ich freu mich, die erste Brasse an der Picker. Ich Kurbel ein, an der Oberfläche sehe ich das hübsche, leicht goldige Geschöpf, welches noch einmal kurz abzutauchen versucht um sich dann am sanft von mir in den Kescherkopf ziehen lässt. Schweres Teil, wenn man sonst nur die leichteren Fische aus dem Wasser zieht.
> Ich hatte noch nie einen Fisch vermessen. Mir ging es nie um die Größe! Aber ich führe, mehr schlecht als recht, dieses Jahr ein Fangbuch und wollte jetzt anfangen, die größeren Exemplare zu messen. 46cm hatte diese Brachse.
> Danach konnte ich noch 15 Minuten fischen und hatte noch 2 Güstern überlisten können. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich mich zu lange mit der Brasse aufgehalten, so dass die anderen Brassen weiter gezogen sind?!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327392
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327393


Petri,schöner Bericht und super Fotos.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hier regnets mal wieder - hatte ein paar nette Stunden auf dem Steg.
> Gab leider nur einen Brachsen in der Einheitsgröße der letzten Tage - etwa 34cm.
> 
> Hab etliche Bisse versemmelt.
> Es tut sich typischerweise ne halbe Stunde lang gar nichts, man beginnt, sich mit Naturbetrachtungen abzulenken, dann kommt ein Biß - zu spät...
> 
> 
> edit: danke, Hartmut!


Mit herkömmlichen Bröselfutter bzw schnödem Paniermehl hast du es nicht probiert, habe ich recht gelesen?

Petri zu der Brachse! Dies gilt natürlich auch für @Dai


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch - meinst Du das Anfüttern hier in den Schären oder die Benutzung des Katapults?
Das Stonfo-Katschi hab ich bisher nur mit Pellets von Micro bis ca. 8/10mm sowie mit Dosenmais benutzt. Sollte auch prima für Maden, Caster, Hanf... im Nahbereich funktionieren.
Hier habe ich nur losen Mais und diverse Pellets gefüttert. Grundfutter, Paniermehl... hab ich hier nicht. Sind auch nur noch wenige Stunden, bis endgültig gepackt wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf - ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch - meinst Du das Anfüttern hier in den Schären oder die Benutzung des Katapults?
> Das Stonfo-Katschi hab ich bisher nur mit Pellets von Micro bis ca. 8/10mm sowie mit Dosenmais benutzt. Sollte auch prima für Maden, Caster, Hanf... im Nahbereich funktionieren.
> Hier habe ich nur losen Mais und diverse Pellets gefüttert. Grundfutter, Paniermehl... hab ich hier nicht. Sind auch nur noch wenige Stunden, bis endgültig gepackt wird.


Hätte ja sein können dass du mit dem Mais etwas Vanillearoma, Zucker und Paniermehl erworben hast, wäre zumindest mein Ansatz gewesen. Aber du hast ja erfolgreich gefangen und wer fängt hat recht


----------



## Andal

Ich bewundere deine Passion @geomas . Fährt in die Schären, um dann von einem Steg aus nur nach Friedfischen zu angeln!


----------



## geomas

Haha, hab ja auch (für meine Verhältnisse) sehr schöne und viele Barsche gefangen und nen Esox in perfekter Küchengröße noch dazu. Ansonsten war das sehr entspannte Abhängen mit etwas Friedfisch-Action ja genau mein Ziel. Mich hat nur der Mangel an hungrigen Weissfischlein gewundert.
Mit mehr Ortskenntnis und besserer Vorbereitung wäre sicher mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Dai

geomas schrieb:


> @Dai  - Petri heil zu dem prima Brachsen und Danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Katschi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stonfo Match Pro 356 - ich mag das Ding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mit ner Ladung „Majs” für den Nahbereich
> 
> Ich hab mir den oder das Stonfo 356 beim Exnershop für schlanke 6,50 Euro incl. Ersatzgummi bestellt.
> 
> https://www.exnershop.de/epages/62673315.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62673315/Products/SF356
> 
> Gibts natürlich auch anderswo, bei ebay...



Top @geomas ! Vielen Dank für diese Präsentation. Wird gekauft


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Pins mit Antireverse Bremsen gibt es von Alvey. Allerdings sind das Kaliber, die locker 100 m Starkstromkabel fassen.


Siehst, habe ich auch gerade am Telefon aus wirklich berufenen und dir bekannten Munde erfahren ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil du einen Daumen hast mit dem du viel feiner dosiert bremsen kannst


Das ist aber bei weitem nicht die ganze Wahrheit, wie ich gerade in einem sehr interessanten Telefonat nochmal einiges dazu gelernt und ein bischen provokativ diskutiert habe ...

Du brauchst eine passende richtige englisch weiche Rute (real min. Semiparabol oder  besser english 3/4 parabol), um sie mit der Pin erfolgreich zu paaren, und eine einigermaßen überdimensionierte Schnur bis in die Hakenbindung, also etwas zwei Schnurstärken mehr als mit der Superbremsstationärrolle.

Führt für meine Daumenregel dazu, dass man mit Pin und passend weicher und langer "Slow-Action" Rute bis schwächste Stelle 0.18 herunter angeln kann, bei der Superbremsstationärrolle aber 0.14 nehmen kann und dabei sogar eine drill- u. abrisskritischere "Tip-Fast-Action" Rute, wie es für lange Bolos besser ist.

Also gebt euch Mühe bei der Comboabstimmung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe den mal gemeldet !


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist aber bei weitem nicht die ganze Wahrheit, wie ich gerade in einem sehr interessanten Telefonat nochmal einiges dazu gelernt und ein bischen provokativ diskutiert habe ...
> 
> Du brauchst eine passende richtige englisch weiche Rute (real min. Semiparabol oder  besser english 3/4 parabol), um sie mit der Pin erfolgreich zu paaren, und eine einigermaßen überdimensionierte Schnur bis in die Hakenbindung, also etwas zwei Schnurstärken mehr als mit der Superbremsstationärrolle.
> 
> Führt für meine Daumenregel dazu, dass man mit Pin und passend weicher und langer "Slow-Action" Rute bis schwächste Stelle 0.18 herunter angeln kann, bei der Superbremsstationärrolle aber 0.14 nehmen kann und dabei sogar eine drill- u. abrisskritischere "Tip-Fast-Action" Rute, wie es für lange Bolos besser ist.
> 
> Also gebt euch Mühe bei der Comboabstimmung!


Sorry aber ich halte das für Quatsch, durch die feine Bremse Namens Daumen kannst du deutlich feiner angeln als mit irgendeiner Statio - läuft ruckelfrei an und lässt sich feiner als mit jeder Bremse einstellen. Ich glaube @Minimax hat mit 14er Schnur einen 16 Pfund Karpfen rausgezerrt. Und ich glaube die wenigsten Petrijünger haben deinen wissenschaftlichen Ehrgeiz mit bis ins Detail  perfekt abgestimmten Komponenten zu fischen oder auch nur das Interesse sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen jenseits von Pi*Daumen am Wasser.
Ich muss gestehen, solche Postings reizen mich mit völlig unmöglichen Combos zu fischen um dann bei nächstbester Gelegenheit mit einem großen Fisch in der Hand watschen zu verteilen


----------



## ollidi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe den mal gemeldet !


Danke für die Meldung. Habe gleich aufgeräumt.


----------



## Andal

Der Hauptknackpunkt mit der Pin ist halt das Gewässer, b.z.w. die notwendige Wurfweite. Am kleineren Fluss, dem Bacherl, oder Graben, möglichst noch mit dezenter Strömung ist es eine Wucht. Aber an echten Strömen artet es schon in eine wirkliche Arbeit und zeitweises Fluchen aus. Hier bei mir am Rhein ist es, mit all den weiten Flachbereichen, nicht immer ein Genuss und teilweise weniger als suboptimal. Da sind der guten Stellen sehr wenige und ich fische lieber mit echten Wurfrollen. Aber man bleibt ja Optimist... vielleicht ergibt sich mal wieder ein geeignetes Wasser!


----------



## rhinefisher

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Tricast Dann haben ja meine Posen mich gerettet. Du angelst also auch mit der Pin?[





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich halte das für Quatsch, durch die feine Bremse Namens Daumen kannst du deutlich feiner angeln als mit irgendeiner Statio - läuft ruckelfrei an und lässt sich feiner als mit jeder Bremse einstellen. Ich glaube @Minimax hat mit 14er Schnur einen 16 Pfund Karpfen rausgezerrt. Und ich glaube die wenigsten Petrijünger haben deinen wissenschaftlichen Ehrgeiz mit bis ins Detail  perfekt abgestimmten Komponenten zu fischen oder auch nur das Interesse sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen jenseits von Pi*Daumen am Wasser.
> Ich muss gestehen, solche Postings reizen mich mit völlig unmöglichen Combos zu fischen um dann bei nächstbester Gelegenheit mit einem großen Fisch in der Hand watschen zu verteilen



Wenn man kein Interesse hat, OK - aber vielleicht sollte man dann auch keine Meinung haben.. .
Selbstverständlich ist die Bremse von Staionärrollen dem Daumen erheblich überlegen - man kann sich mit ner guten Statio kaum verbremsen, aber mit dem Daumen geht das in der Aufregung ganz schnell.
Ist im Grunde ganz ähnlich wie bei den großen Multis: Natürlich ist die Schiebebremse der Sternbremse weit überlegen, aber, wenn man kein routinierter Könner ist, verliert man durch überbremsen sehr leicht den Fisch.. .
Wir müssen doch nicht über die erheblichen Mängel der Pin discutieren..


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier mal ein Viedeo, welches die absolute Überlegenheit der Statio schön dokumentiert..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Interesse hat, OK - aber vielleicht sollte man dann auch keine Meinung haben.. .
> Selbstverständlich ist die Bremse von Staionärrollen dem Daumen erheblich überlegen - man kann sich mit ner guten Statio kaum verbremsen, aber mit dem Daumen geht das in der Aufregung ganz schnell.
> Ist im Grunde ganz ähnlich wie bei den großen Multis: Natürlich ist die Schiebebremse der Sternbremse weit überlegen, aber, wenn man kein routinierter Könner ist, verliert man durch überbremsen sehr leicht den Fisch.. .
> Wir müssen doch nicht über die erheblichen Mängel der Pin discutieren..


Du verstehst nicht worum es mir ging.


----------



## Andal

Will man einfach angeln, dann irgend eine conventional reel - it will do the job! Will man stylish fischen, dann mit der Pin. Punkt!


----------



## geomas

Also ich mag die Pins weil sie so schön klickern und noch schöner aussehen. Zudem hantiere ich ja gerne mit seltsamen Geraetschaften.
Bis jetzt hat der Daumen als Bremse gereicht.


----------



## Andal

Samma doch ehrlich. Mit der Pin sind wir Exoten am Wasser, unsere Bilder sehen so british aus. Das finden wir geil!


----------



## Tricast

So ist es Andal. Die einen schwören auf Wachsjacke und die anderen auf Goretex. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht worum es mir ging.



Muß ich auch nicht - deine Aussage war schlicht falsch..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Muß ich auch nicht - deine Aussage war schlicht falsch..


Leider nein, leider gar nicht. Will mal sehen wie man sich mit dem Daumen verbremst dass die Schnur reisst. Das wäre dann kein Bremsen mehr sondern ein blockieren und die unzähligen bissigen Kommentare verkneife ich mir jetzt. :-*


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich halte das für Quatsch, durch die feine Bremse Namens Daumen kannst du deutlich feiner angeln als mit irgendeiner Statio - läuft ruckelfrei an und lässt sich feiner als mit jeder Bremse einstellen.


Was soll das mit dem feiner denn eigentlich sein?
Hast du das, was ich geschrieben habe, genau gelesen und vom Setup her in 2 Möglichkeiten gedanklich umgesetzt?
Der tollste (schlimme) Finger kann keinesfalls 1,8kg oder 2,4kg Ablaufbremskraft mit max. 0,1kg Abstand zum Bruch genau grenzwertig ausnutzen.
Ich stelle die meinen Rollenbremsen vor dem Einsatz mit der Federwaage ein, und dann passt das im Falle des Falles einfach, ohne Zitter, Bibber und dumpfes Gefühl im Bauch wenn jemand losmarschiert. Zudem geht es schneller in den Kescher, und wenn gewünscht, auch wilder. Großes Glücksgefühl, die Kampfmaschine vor dem Hindernis oder Wassergebüsch noch stellen zu können.
Feiner ist für mich die *sicher verwendbare feinere* Schnur, also im Falle des Hardcoredrills, feinere Schnur wird gemeinhin als feiner Fischen gewertet.

Zudem gibt es noch das Anschlagsproblem, und das gleich zweimal:
- Einmal rechtzeitig blitzartig schnell genug Druck auf die Hakenspitze zu bringen
- Zum zweiten die (feine) Schnur aber nicht zu sprengen
Es bedarf nicht vieler Worte, zu erklären, dass dabei eine Rolle ohne wirkliche Rücklaufsperre und Sicherheitsbremse im Nachteil ist.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich glaube die wenigsten Petrijünger haben deinen wissenschaftlichen Ehrgeiz mit bis ins Detail  perfekt abgestimmten Komponenten zu fischen oder auch nur das Interesse sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen jenseits von Pi*Daumen am Wasser.


Ob viele oder weniger, mich interessiert der technisch sportliche Grenzwert, und andere so denkende kenne ich auch ein paar. 

Aber auch ganz klar: Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten für die persönliche Angelphilosophie, von der gezielt betriebenen Rekord-Specimenjagd bis einfach nur froh sein, am Wasser sitzen zu dürfen. Manch einer braucht dazu auch den richtigen Hut und die richtigen Aufnäher auf der Jacke, jeder Jeck ist halt anders.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, solche Postings reizen mich mit völlig unmöglichen Combos zu fischen um dann bei nächstbester Gelegenheit mit einem großen Fisch in der Hand watschen zu verteilen


Lass' dich reizen, mach das und leg richtige Klopper unter schwierigen Bedingungen gelandet vor! 
Ich tue das sowieso und teste gleich mehrere Arten ...

Außerdem, du bist doch der absolute Gerätesnob eigentlich, versuchst dich aber als kleiner Pi*Daumen am Wasser zu tarnen!  
Klappt nicht so ganz bei deinem doch sichtbaren Tacklefetischismus, den kannst du nicht wirklich abstreiten ... 

Hier im Thread sind reichlich neuere Beiträge zu lesen, mit abgerissenen Karpfen und dauernd nicht gehakten Fischen, sind mir selbst beim schnellen Überfliegen deutlich aufgefallen, und leider fehlt die Zeit für auf alles einzeln einzugehen.
Deswegen aber auch dieser kritische Einwand zu dem kritiklosen Pin-Hype.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs, 
wie läuft's denn so?


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Samma doch ehrlich. Mit der Pin sind wir Exoten am Wasser, unsere Bilder sehen so british aus. Das finden wir geil!



Was heißt "britisch"?
Schon vor über 100 Jahren und viel länger, fischte man auch hier damit, mit anscheinend top deutschen Pins, deutscher Herstellung. Auch unsere Schnüre, geflochten aus Seide, mit Herrn Heintz, dt. Anglern und dt. Firmen entwickelt, waren top und überlegen


----------



## rustaweli

@Andal 
 Exoten sind wir natürlich trotzdem und finden das geil. Vollste Zustimmung.


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> So ist es Andal. Die einen schwören auf Wachsjacke und die anderen auf Goretex.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Und alles hat seine Berechtigung verdient. Auch die "neuen" Cap Träger. Lebe und lebe lassen.


----------



## Andal

Und so lange es geil ist, passt doch alles. Warum und wieso spielt doch dann gar keine Rolle mehr!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> finden das geil.


Darum geht es ja nun mal meistens 

Da bin ich auch nicht immer vollrational, probiere manchmal oldschool und Classic Tackle-Krams aus, angele mit Monofil, sogar Glasfaser, einfach, weil es manchmal schön ist und dahin passt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

In jedem Falle rate ich dringlichst zu einem Verzicht von Heckbremsenrollen.


----------



## rutilus69

Huch, da isser ja wieder. Schön Dich mal wieder zu sehen @Fantastic Fishing


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leider nein, leider gar nicht. Will mal sehen wie man sich mit dem Daumen verbremst dass die Schnur reisst. Das wäre dann kein Bremsen mehr sondern ein blockieren und die unzähligen bissigen Kommentare verkneife ich mir jetzt. :-*



Du bist halt ein echter Könner...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dai schrieb:


> Top @geomas ! Vielen Dank für diese Präsentation. Wird gekauft



Ich hab die Drennan Maggot Schleuder im einsatz und bin für die kurzen Distanzen voll zufrieden damit. Der Gummi ist schön weich und zudem sind ein Satz als Ersatz mit dabei.

https://shop.matchanglershop.de/de/...chleuder-Katapult-Deli-Caty-13-16m::3141.html
....das soll widermal keine Werbung für irgendwelche Shops sein...nur zur Info!

Vom Preis her fand ich sie total in Ordnung.
​Kannst du ja mal überlegen ob das etwas für dich wäre.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Und so lange es geil ist, passt doch alles. Warum und wieso spielt doch dann gar keine Rolle mehr!



Absolut richtig!
Aber es lesen hier doch auch Anfänger mit.
Die glauben womöglich so einen Unsinn.
Das muß doch nicht sein... .

PS: Und es gibt auffällig viele Abrisse in letzter Zeit, was vielleicht auch mal zum Nachdenken anregen sollte. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Pins, habe mir ja vor ca. 10 Jahren mal, auf dein Anraten hin, 2 gekauft. Gelegentlich hatte ich sogar die Möglichkeit damit zu fischen, fand das aber von Anfang an sehr tückisch - selbst bei guten Einsatzbedingungen.
Wenn dann noch 0,14er Schnüre und 14 Pfünder zusammen kommen, geht mit Sicherheit alles schief, wenn man nicht am hindernißfreien Gewässer als Könner etwas Glück hat.. .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Huch, da isser ja wieder. Schön Dich mal wieder zu sehen @Fantastic Fishing



Hallo, grüß dich! 

Ich lese häufig ganz unaufgeregt mit, beobachte die kontinuierlichen Fänge des Profs und warte auf den Rekordkaulbarsch.


----------



## phirania

Angeln hat sich erstmal erledigt.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Absolut richtig!
> Aber es lesen hier doch auch Anfänger mit.
> Die glauben womöglich so einen Unsinn.
> Das muß doch nicht sein... .
> 
> PS: Und es gibt auffällig viele Abrisse in letzter Zeit, was vielleicht auch mal zum Nachdenken anregen sollte. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Pins, habe mir ja vor ca. 10 Jahren mal, auf dein Anraten hin, 2 gekauft. Gelegentlich hatte ich sogar die Möglichkeit damit zu fischen, fand das aber von Anfang an sehr tückisch - selbst bei guten Einsatzbedingungen.
> Wenn dann noch 0,14er Schnüre und 14 Pfünder zusammen kommen, geht mit Sicherheit alles schief, wenn man nicht am hindernißfreien Gewässer als Könner etwas Glück hat.. .



Und wo ich gerade schonmal dabei bin....: Dieser Spruch " Every fixed Spool will do the job" ärgert mich auch; wer kommt denn auf sowas....
Wenn ich mit dünnen und dünnsten Schnüren fische, bin ich doch erheblich eher auf eine ruckfrei an- und ablaufende Bremse angewiesen, als z.B. beim Hechtangeln.
Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: Wenn ich am Rhein mal ne grössere Barbe auf 0.12er Vorfach fange, funktioniert das Ganze nur dann, wenn ich den Fisch daran hindern kann, zuviel Leine zu nehmen - sonst sprengt der Strömungsdruck das Vorfach.
Bis ich bei einer schlechten Bremse nachreguliert habe, oder bei der Pin den richtigen Druck gefunden habe, ist der Fisch 30m weiter.
Was bei schlechten Statios auch sehr leicht passiert, ist das Blockieren der Bremse - ruckel ruckel ruckel ... ab.
Ne gute Rolle kostet doch heutzutage kaum mehr als 50€..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und wo ich gerade schonmal dabei bin....: Dieser Spruch " Every fixed Spool will do the job" ärgert mich auch; wer kommt denn auf sowas....
> Wenn ich mit dünnen und dünnsten Schnüren fische, bin ich doch erheblich eher auf eine ruckfrei an- und ablaufende Bremse angewiesen, als z.B. beim Hechtangeln.
> Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: Wenn ich am Rhein mal ne grössere Barbe auf 0.12er Vorfach fange, funktioniert das Ganze nur dann, wenn ich den Fisch daran hindern kann, zuviel Leine zu nehmen - sonst sprengt der Strömungsdruck das Vorfach.
> Bis ich bei einer schlechten Bremse nachreguliert habe, oder bei der Pin den richtigen Druck gefunden habe, ist der Fisch 30m weiter.
> Was bei schlechten Statios auch sehr leicht passiert, ist das Blockieren der Bremse - ruckel ruckel ruckel ... ab.
> Ne gute Rolle kostet doch heutzutage kaum mehr als 50€..



"every scheiss reel does nothing"


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Angeln hat sich erstmal erledigt.



Ojemine, das sieht ja garnicht gut aus. Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung, lieber @phirania, halt die Ohren steif,
Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Gute Besserung @phirania und lass dich ned unterkriegen.


----------



## Minimax

Oh,
Grüße Dich @Fantastic Fishing , schön dass Du mal wieder vorbeischaust 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh,
> Grüße Dich @Fantastic Fishing , schön dass Du mal wieder vorbeischaust
> Hg
> Minimax



Grüüüüüß dich!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin @Fantastic Fishing .
Guck ruhig wieder öfter rein.

Und @phirania gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.
Was ist passiert?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin @Fantastic Fishing .
> Guck ruhig wieder öfter rein.



Eyyyyyyyy Prof, ick mach dat doch. Ich lese halt nur mit, habe aber nichts weiter zu schreiben.


----------



## Racklinger

@phirania gute Besserung, hoffentlich nichts zu ernstes.
@Fantastic Fishing schön wieder von dir zu lesen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Greift zu Männer, ich lade euch auf ein Stück der besten Wurst ein!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bist du auf Geflügel umgestiegen?
Siehst etwas abgemagert aus?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bist du auf Geflügel umgestiegen?
> Siehst etwas abgemagert aus?



Ich hatte die leise Hoffnung, das fettarme Wurst nicht schwimmt. Die Möwen haben diese These sofort zerstört. Döbel waren zwar trotzdem zu überlisten, heute passe ich die Taktik aber an. Letztes Jahr konnte ich diese großmäuligen Monster an meiner Buhne entdecken, jetzt sind sie Reif. Die Schlacht der Schlachten wird geschlagen, mit allen Mitteln!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super!
Lass' dann hören wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Angeln hat sich erstmal erledigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 327428


Alles Liebe und Gute ,Kalle.Komm Gesund wieder.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Greift zu Männer, ich lade euch auf ein Stück der besten Wurst ein!


Deine Fische leben aber Gesund.


----------



## Tricast

phirania schrieb:


> Angeln hat sich erstmal erledigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 327428



Gute Besserung und mach keinen Sch.... sieh zu das Du wieder auf die Beine kommst. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Dai

Auch von mir gute Besserung @phirania und hoffentlich ist es nichts Ernstes!

@dawurzelsepp 

Danke für Deinen Tipp!


----------



## Tikey0815

@phirania gute Besserung !


----------



## Jason

Du liebe Güte. @phirania  Gute Besserung. Halt die Ohren steif und lass dich nicht unterkriegen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@phirania : gute und schnelle Genesung! Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder am Wasser.


----------



## Kneto

Da hier ja schon eine Ali-Pin empfohlen wurde, habe ich bei Ali nach einer passenden Rute gesucht.
Dabei bin ich folgendes Angebot gestossen:https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Maxcatch-Fly-Fishing-Rod-Fast-Action-SK-Carbon-Fiber-8-6FT-4-Weight-Fly-Fishing-Starter/32370802544.html
Mal vom Preis abgesehen, was halten denn die Pin-Angler unter euch von dieser Rute?
Ich weiss man kann sich noch begrabbeln und Trockenwedeln, das Risiko eines Totalausfalles bleibt also.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## Kochtopf

Kneto schrieb:


> Da hier ja schon eine Ali-Pin empfohlen wurde, habe ich bei Ali nach einer passenden Rute gesucht.
> Dabei bin ich folgendes Angebot gestossen:https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Maxcatch-Fly-Fishing-Rod-Fast-Action-SK-Carbon-Fiber-8-6FT-4-Weight-Fly-Fishing-Starter/32370802544.html
> Mal vom Preis abgesehen, was halten denn die Pin-Angler unter euch von dieser Rute?
> Ich weiss man kann sich noch begrabbeln und Trockenwedeln, das Risiko eines Totalausfalles bleibt also.
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen


Für 'ma gucken' wäre sie mir zu teuer, für das Geld kriegst du eine gestriegelte Matche die du trockenwedel und sogar mit der Pin bestücken kannst. Aber wenn du den Versuch unternimmst berichte bitte wie sie sich macht weil von den Abmessungen her scheint sie nicht uninteressant zu sein


----------



## geomas

Das angegebene Line-Rating von 6-10 Pfund deutet auf eine etwas kräftigere Rute hin. Die von den britischen Spezis typischerweise benutzten Ruten sind meist für feinere Schnüre gemacht.


----------



## Kneto

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...d=3279amp-ZPM5OHsn2fTKJpa65R6dzg1563368083987
Diese hier scheint die gleiche ohne "Branding" zu sein. Preislich auch schon ansprechender, jedoch ohne dazu passendesTransportrohr.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin @Fantastic Fishing .
> Guck ruhig wieder öfter rein.
> 
> Und @phirania gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.
> Was ist passiert?



Herzinfarkt und Lungen Kollabiert.
Morgen wird dann ein Baypass gelegt.


----------



## phirania

Und Danke für die Gensungswünsche...


----------



## Andal

@Piranha Auch von mir eine Gute Besserung!

Aber die Stange sieht doch mal gar nicht so übel aus. Wie alles von Ali halt ein bisschen ein Glücksspiel, was kommen wird. Für unsere Bachfische kann man das nach m.M. aber durchaus riskieren.

Was die Problematik mit feinem Geschirr und größeren Fischen angeht.........
das ist so alt, wie das Angeln selber. Das mal einer beissen wird, den man nicht gehalten bekommt, ist immer möglich. Wollten wir das ausschließen, müsste man immer mit 130 lbs. Gerät antreten, denn es könnte ja. Kann man aber nicht, weil man sonst vielleicht alle 10 Jahre mal einen alten Stiefel fängt und sonst gar nix.

Von absichtlichem Fischen mit hauchfeinen Leinen, Winzhaken und untauglich leichtem Zeug auf brachiale Fische halte ich auch nichts. Leinenrekorde sind nicht mein Ding. Aber es geht halt nicht anderes, als auch mal mit feinerem Zeug gezielt auf kleinere Fische anzutreten, wenn man überhaupt mal was keschern will. Es muss ja dann nicht eine 12er, oder etwas vergleichbar dünnes sein. Aber angepasst an den Zielfisch muss es schon sein. Ich bin auch von den 12er bis 16er Schnüren auf 18er bis 25er gewechselt. Trotzdem ist es mir noch fein genug, aber auch deutlich sicherer geworden.

Und was die Pin und feine Leinen angeht, da müssen wir auch keine Ängste ausstehen, dass nun massenweise Anfänger mit dünnsten Schnüren hier loslegen werden. Sie ist und bleibt ein Spielzeug für uns komische Typen. Alle anderen fischen ihre mittelprächtigen bis tollen Stationärrollen and they will do their jobs!

And by the way...... hier ist der Stammtisch und nicht der ultimative Trööt für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Das angegebene Line-Rating von 6-10 Pfund deutet auf eine etwas kräftigere Rute hin. Die von den britischen Spezis typischerweise benutzten Ruten sind meist für feinere Schnüre gemacht.


Das linerating habe ich völlig überlesen (bzw tu mich mit dem umrechnen in schnurdicke schwer), ich würde die Rute in Richtung Forellenfloat schieben wollen. Ich habe Anfangs mit einer Float und Pin gefischt, das war schon gut und spannend aber @Minimax weiser Rat brachte mich zur Matche "mit Biss" und ich empfinde die Combo Pin mit Matche als Ideal @Kneto


----------



## Kochtopf

@phirania das liest sich ja grausig, ich wünsche dir von Herzen gute Besserung!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das linerating habe ich völlig überlesen (bzw tu mich mit dem umrechnen in schnurdicke schwer), ich würde die Rute in Richtung Forellenfloat schieben wollen. Ich habe Anfangs mit einer Float und Pin gefischt, das war schon gut und spannend aber @Minimax weiser Rat brachte mich zur Matche "mit Biss" und ich empfinde die Combo Pin mit Matche als Ideal @Kneto


Hier wird eine Rute beschrieben, wenn man das so verstehen möchte, die für kleinere Lachsarten und Regenbogner gedacht ist. In den USA durchaus üblich, das mit der Pin und Naturködern zu machen. Ich sehe sie daher zum Döbel- und Barbenfischen als geeignet an - jedenfalls was die technischen Daten hergeben. Im Kaliber also etwas über den üblichen Matchruten und leichten Floatruten.


----------



## Kneto

Ich bin bei der Suche nach eine Rute mit kurzem Transportmaß aber dennoch Steck und nicht Tele darauf gestossen. Angegeben ist sie ja mit ~1m Transportlänge.
Ich überlege da Mal scharf, sollten mir noch ein paar Ali Gutscheine über den Weg laufen oder demnächst ein Sale anstehen werde ich es sicher wagen.

@Piranha: Auch von mir gute und schnelle Genesung.


----------



## rustaweli

@phirania 
Wünsche Dir absolute Besserung und baldige Genesung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Angeln hat sich erstmal erledigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 327428


Bleibt nur ein Angelspiel auf dem Ding zu installieren, der Steinzeit-Monitor kann wenigstens schon Farbe ! 

Halt die Ohren steif und gute Besserung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kneto schrieb:


> Diese hier scheint die gleiche ohne "Branding" zu sein. Preislich auch schon ansprechender, jedoch ohne dazu passendesTransportrohr.


Mach doch keine faulen Kompromisse, und Kochtopf sagte schon das entscheidende.
Mehr als 3tlg ist nicht schön, dann lieber Tele ...

Bei der Auswahl samt Ausverkaufspreisen ist das ein "Nobrainer" samt Auswahl und Wechselretouren, nach dem vielen vorigen Rumgedenke ... 
https://www.gerlinger.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=Daiwa+Aqualite


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Herzinfarkt und Lungen Kollabiert.
> Morgen wird dann ein Baypass gelegt.


Da lässt man dich einmal alleine ,dann sowas,Kalle.Wünsche Dir absolute Besserung und baldige Genesung!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In jedem Falle rate ich dringlichst zu einem Verzicht von Heckbremsenrollen.


Da bist du ja mal wieder. Wirklich schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Zumindest liest du ja hier immer mit, aber deine fachlichen 
Beiträge fehlen mir irgendwie. Seitdem ich hier in dem Forum bin, schnappe ich alles lehrhafte nur so auf, was geht. Und du hast sehr gut dazu beigetragen. Allerdings hast du ja zuuuuu viel zu tun, wie du es geschrieben hast. Und das sollte man auch respektieren. Ich bin mir sicher, es kommen auch wider andere Zeiten. Bis dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@phirania: Junge, Junge, komm bald wieder auf die Beine! Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## phirania

Danke an Alle.
Morgen weiß ich dann mehr


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da bist du ja mal wieder. Wirklich schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Zumindest liest du ja hier immer mit, aber deine fachlichen
> Beiträge fehlen mir irgendwie. Seitdem ich hier in dem Forum bin, schnappe ich alles lehrhafte nur so auf, was geht. Und du hast sehr gut dazu beigetragen. Allerdings hast du ja zuuuuu viel zu tun, wie du es geschrieben hast. Und das sollte man auch respektieren. Ich bin mir sicher, es kommen auch wider andere Zeiten. Bis dahin.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Foren/Tippseln sind immer eine Ablenkung/Ausrede, wenn ich Faul bin meine Berichte zu schreiben, nur deswegen habe ich meinen Aufenthalt drastisch reduziert. Ich bin schnell in der Diskussion drin und "Zack" bleibt der Rest liegen. Das Anglerboard ist nach wie vor ein richtig cooler Ort mit duften Typen, ich bin aber zu sehr fokussiert auf mein Projekt und darf mich jetzt nicht in viele Schauplätze verstricken.

Mir ist es nämlich bereits gelungen das erste Geld mit dem Blog zu verdienen, da muss ich jetzt einfach knallhart am Ball bleiben.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das linerating habe ich völlig überlesen (bzw tu mich mit dem umrechnen in schnurdicke schwer), ich würde die Rute in Richtung Forellenfloat schieben wollen. Ich habe Anfangs mit einer Float und Pin gefischt, das war schon gut und spannend aber @Minimax weiser Rat brachte mich zur Matche "mit Biss" und ich empfinde die Combo Pin mit Matche als Ideal @Kneto



Auf Line-Ratings und Wurfgewichtsangaben sollte man sich ja ohnehin nicht blind verlassen - im Falle der verlinkten 4teiligen Steckrute passen meiner Meinung nach das angegebene WG und die empfohlene Schnurtragkraftsangabe nicht richtig zusammen.
@Kneto : nur zum Vergleich: typische „Weißfischruten” alter Schule haben ein Line-Rating von etwa 2-4lbs, Ruten für Döbel, Schleie, dicke Brassen eher 3-7, 4-8 oder ähnlich.
Ist natürlich nur ein Anhaltspunkt - mehr nicht.


----------



## Andal

Legt man nur das Linerating zu Grunde, dann wird man sich irgendwo bei einer Specimenrute mit ca. 1.50 bis 1.75 lbs. bewegen. Das würde auch recht gut zum eigentlichen Zweck passen.


----------



## geomas

So, bin wieder an der brackigen Unterwarnow und nicht mehr am Brackwasser der schwedischen Ostsee-Schären.
War ne schöne, erholsame Tour und auch wenn die Angelei etwas anders verlief als erwartet - es hat Spaß gemacht und Entspannung dazu.
Hinterher ist man immer schlauer - die Gewässer hab ich mir anders vorgestellt, obwohl ich vorher Fotos gesehen hatte und Luftaufnahmen sichtete.


Das „Pietschen” mit der Lineaeffe Excellent Bolo in 5m war ne prima Angelegenheit. Ein Nachteil gegenüber den gewohnten Matchruten: die Schnur klebt schneller am nassen Blank der Bolo als bei den viel enger beringten Matchen.
Die Länge von 5m (hab nicht nachgemessen) reicht für einige, aber sicher nicht für alle geplanten Einsätze hier an heimischen Gewässern.

Die alte ABU Schwingspitzrute - meinen Liebling hab ich noch mehr eingesetzt als die Telerute - mit einer extrem einfachen festen Seitenarmmontage („aufgeschnittene Schlaufe”) hat sich gut geschlagen.

An Friedfischen gab es gänzlich unerwartet ausschließlich Brassen von etwa 33 bis gut 53cm. Weder Plötz noch Rotfeder, kein Aland oder Döbel ließen sich an dieser Stelle blicken. Einheimische konnten mir nicht weiterhelfen, da dort offenbar niemand außer mir auf Friedfisch angelte ...
Wurm solo brachte nur einen sub-Nano-Barsch, auf die „Braxen” lief Mais viel besser.

Ganz kurz zum Thema Friedfischfresser: mit den Barschen lief es richtig gut, aber nur in einer kleinen Bucht. Anderswo gab es nicht mal einen Zupfer auf Kunstköder.
Die Durchschnittsgröße der Stachelritter über die Tage würde ich auf 27-28cm schätzen. Für meine Verhältnisse bombig. 
Hechte ließen sich anfangs gar nicht blicken, dann gab es doch noch welche (ich hatte nur einen - auf nen Gummikrebs am Jighaken).






Ausblick von „meinem Steg”


----------



## Professor Tinca

Echt schön ist es da!


----------



## Tricast

Da kann man das aushalten. Wirklich eine schöne Landschaft. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Finde ich auch @geomas. Ein sehr schöner Ort, um zu fischen!


----------



## Minimax

@geomas, wirklich ein idyllischer Platz -wie seltsam das ausser Brassen keine der üblichen Verdächtigen anwesend waren-, und vielen Dank für Deine frequenten Berichterstattungen aus der Sommerfrische. Ich finds ziemlich cool das Du im Räuberland die Friedfischnummer durchgezogen hast. 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, bin wieder an der brackigen Unterwarnow und nicht mehr am Brackwasser der schwedischen Ostsee-Schären.
> War ne schöne, erholsame Tour und auch wenn die Angelei etwas anders verlief als erwartet - es hat Spaß gemacht und Entspannung dazu.
> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer - die Gewässer hab ich mir anders vorgestellt, obwohl ich vorher Fotos gesehen hatte und Luftaufnahmen sichtete.
> 
> 
> Das „Pietschen” mit der Lineaeffe Excellent Bolo in 5m war ne prima Angelegenheit. Ein Nachteil gegenüber den gewohnten Matchruten: die Schnur klebt schneller am nassen Blank der Bolo als bei den viel enger beringten Matchen.
> Die Länge von 5m (hab nicht nachgemessen) reicht für einige, aber sicher nicht für alle geplanten Einsätze hier an heimischen Gewässern.
> 
> Die alte ABU Schwingspitzrute - meinen Liebling hab ich noch mehr eingesetzt als die Telerute - mit einer extrem einfachen festen Seitenarmmontage („aufgeschnittene Schlaufe”) hat sich gut geschlagen.
> 
> An Friedfischen gab es gänzlich unerwartet ausschließlich Brassen von etwa 33 bis gut 53cm. Weder Plötz noch Rotfeder, kein Aland oder Döbel ließen sich an dieser Stelle blicken. Einheimische konnten mir nicht weiterhelfen, da dort offenbar niemand außer mir auf Friedfisch angelte ...
> Wurm solo brachte nur einen sub-Nano-Barsch, auf die „Braxen” lief Mais viel besser.
> 
> Ganz kurz zum Thema Friedfischfresser: mit den Barschen lief es richtig gut, aber nur in einer kleinen Bucht. Anderswo gab es nicht mal einen Zupfer auf Kunstköder.
> Die Durchschnittsgröße der Stachelritter über die Tage würde ich auf 27-28cm schätzen. Für meine Verhältnisse bombig.
> Hechte ließen sich anfangs gar nicht blicken, dann gab es doch noch welche (ich hatte nur einen - auf nen Gummikrebs am Jighaken).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausblick von „meinem Steg”


Willkommen zurück Urlauber.  Ein sehr schönes Plätzchen,zum fischen hast du dir da ausgesucht.


----------



## geomas

@alle - danke für die netten Worte - ist auch schön, wieder in Rostock zu sein.
Und dennoch werd ich gleich mal ins Umland entfliehen, falls die alte Karre anspringt.
Gibt ein paar schöne kleine Teiche und Seen hier in Meck-Pom.


----------



## Finnro18

Hey @Kochtopf und @Minimax ,
ich lebe schon seit längerem in Fulda und habe auch schon seit drei Jahren einen Fischrerischein, dennoch war ich noch nie (außer als kleines Kind mit wenig Know-How und ohne jegliche Angelerfahrung) an der Fulda zu einem Angeltrip. Ich sehe, dass die Fulda bei Fulda euch ein bekanntes Gewässer ist und würde gerne wissen, wo dort aussichtsreiche Spots sind und was es dort so alles an oft vorkommenden Fischarten gibt. Auf was soll ich dort insgesamt achten? 
Auch wäre ich sehr froh, wenn ihr mir infos zu anderen umliegenden Gewässern geben könntet. Wie ihr seht bin ich ein  ,,Urlaubs-Angler" bis jetzt gewesen, würde aber ab diesem Sommer gerne auch mal die Gewässer in der unmittelbaren Umgebung kennenlernen. Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein paar informative Fakten geben könntet. 
Lg Finn


----------



## Minimax

Finnro18 schrieb:


> Hey @Kochtopf und @Minimax ,
> 
> Lg Finn



Lieber Finn,
Ich war selbst nur 2tage zu Gast an Bruder Kochtopfs Fulda, Ich muss Dich an ihn verweisen, mir selbst ist nur eine innere Fulda in meinem Herzen geblieben, und das ist ein gefährlicher Ort. 
Ich bin aber sicher das El Potto Dir Wissenswertes zu seinem Hausgewässer mitteilen kann
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Finnro18 schrieb:


> Hey @Kochtopf und @Minimax ,
> ich lebe schon seit längerem in Fulda und habe auch schon seit drei Jahren einen Fischrerischein, dennoch war ich noch nie (außer als kleines Kind mit wenig Know-How und ohne jegliche Angelerfahrung) an der Fulda zu einem Angeltrip. Ich sehe, dass die Fulda bei Fulda euch ein bekanntes Gewässer ist und würde gerne wissen, wo dort aussichtsreiche Spots sind und was es dort so alles an oft vorkommenden Fischarten gibt. Auf was soll ich dort insgesamt achten?
> Auch wäre ich sehr froh, wenn ihr mir infos zu anderen umliegenden Gewässern geben könntet. Wie ihr seht bin ich ein  ,,Urlaubs-Angler" bis jetzt gewesen, würde aber ab diesem Sommer gerne auch mal die Gewässer in der unmittelbaren Umgebung kennenlernen. Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein paar informative Fakten geben könntet.
> Lg Finn


Moin Finn, leider muss ich dich enttäuschen, ich beangel die Fulda bei Guxhagen und hatte Minimax als sehr angenehmen Gast dort.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @alle - danke für die netten Worte - ist auch schön, wieder in Rostock zu sein.
> Und dennoch werd ich gleich mal ins Umland entfliehen, falls die alte Karre anspringt.
> Gibt ein paar schöne kleine Teiche und Seen hier in Meck-Pom.



Die gesamte Ostküstengegend ist einfach traumhaft. Die Seenplatte, der Oststrand,...
In meiner Kindheit war ich mit Familie jedes Jahr dort "oben". Als junger Erwachsener mit Freunden mehrmals im Jahr oben, Graal-Müritz und so weiter. Auch als Exil-Ossi zieht es mich immer mal wieder hin. Zuletzt mit meiner eigenen Familie in Juliusruh, Rügen. Bist zu beneiden. Sollte ich mal wieder mit Familie dort verweilen, werde ich mich melden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute nachmittag etwas stippen um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben(und weil Schwiegermutter paar Plötzen für die Pfanne wollte).

Es hat gut gebissen und so gaben sich Brachsen, Güstern, Plötzen und Rotfedern ein Stelldichein....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute nachmittag etwas stippen um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben(und weil Schwiegermutter paar Plötzen für die Pfanne wollte).
> 
> Es hat gut gebissen und so gaben sich Brachsen, Güstern, Plötzen und Rotfedern ein Stelldichein....


Setzkescher auf den Tisch gekloppt "Koch das!"  petri pröpröf!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Setzkescher auf den Tisch gekloppt "Koch das!"  petri pröpröf!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Setzkescher auf den Tisch gekloppt "Koch das!"  petri pröpröf!


Back dat... Bäckerelle!


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zu den „paar Plötz für die Pfanne” der Schwiegermutter, lieber Prof! 
Lief ja bestens bei Dir.

@rustaweli : Ja, die Natur hier ist schon ein Schatz. Gib bitte Zeichen, wenn es Dich an die Küste verschlägt.


----------



## Andal

Und wenn es "nur" Fischpflanzl werden. Wobei mir jetzt eine gebundene Fischsuppe mir etwas Wurzelgemüse mehr taugen würde.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend an einem kleinen See, der mir Ende Juni schon einen wunderbaren Angelsonntag beschert hat.
Hatte die Budget-Bolo sowie die alte Schwinge mit. Der 12er LS2210 der Bolo wurde liebevoll mit einem weitgereisten Dendro sowie einem Maiskorn bestückt und es gab auch sofort einen Bilderbuch-Posenbiß. Ein sehr kleiner Plötz - die Bezeichnung „Nano” wäre noch geprahlt - war erster Gast auf dem Angelsteg. 
Auch die nächsten beiden Bisse an der Posenrute brachten Rotaugen dieser Kürze. Immerhin haben die Minis absolut korrekt gebissen - kein langes Herumgespiele am Köder, sondern ein energisches Zupacken.
Hab die Rute dann erst mal aus dem Rennen genommen und die Schwinge mit zwei „sperrig” angeköderten Maiskörnern gefischt. Gab zwei etwas weniger winzige Plötz von bestenfalls gut 15cm.
Hmm, nach den Schärenbrassen wollte ich ja mal eine andere friedliche Species fangen, aber nur lütte Plötz?
Habe etwas mit weichen, auftreibenden Pellets herumprobiert - aber ohne Erfolg.
In der Dämmerung gab es dann auf Mais noch einen Brassen von knapp 40cm, der sich (wieder an der Bolo) nach einem Bilderbuch-„die Pose zieht langsam seitlich weg um dabei abzutauchen”-Biß äußerst lethargisch gab. 

Nicht unbedingt ein erfolgreicher Angeltag im Sinne eines Buchhalters, aber Spaß gemacht hat die Angelei schon.



Und jetzt ne Warnung/vorauseilende Entschuldigung: ich leg mich morgen früh unters Messer und es könnte sein, daß ich mich unter dem Einfluß von Medikamenten seltsam äußere. Also falls ich die Friedfischangelei verdammen sollte und ein 3fach Hurra auf die Forellen-Bordelle von mir geben sollte, dann lags am guten Stoff der Ärzte...


----------



## Andal

Na denn alles Gute!!!


----------



## geomas

^ danke!

Hoffentlich gibts bald gute Nachrichten von Phirania, mit ihm hatten die Docs ja deutlich mehr vor...


----------



## Andal

Das ekeligste beim Bypass ist die ewig lange Narbe an Bein, oder Arm, wo sie die benötigte Arterie zum umleiten am Herzen ziehen. Der wird sich schon wieder melden. Angler sind zäh und vergehen nicht so schnell!


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber @geomas, alles Gute für Morgen und ein Petri Heil zu deinem Raubzug in die Kinderstube (Aber letztendlich ist Fisch Fisch. - klingt nach nem schönen lauschigen Ansitz.)
Und ich wünsche dir einen schönen medikamentös induzierten Flug und freue mich, wenn du uns daran teilhaben lässt.
Für mich steht ein ganzes Angelwochenende zu den Gestaden der inniglich geliebten Fulle an meine inniglich geliebte Lieblingsstelle an - mein Buddy aus dem Rheinland kann erstmals an meiner Hausstrecke angeln, dank meines Antrages auf der JHV  Er will das trotten mit der Pin ausprobieren, wobei "wollen" in dem Sinne für "wird genötigt" steht, und abends geht es dann im gediegenen Ansitz auf die großen 3 der Strecke - Aal, Barbe, Waller, die lustigerweise @Minimax an zwei Abenden mit gleicher Montage und mit gleichem Köder (Tauwurm) an gleicher Stelle überlisten konnte. Ich freu mich, ist derzeit eine etwas anstrengende Zeit und ich habe es dringendst nötig mal den Kopf durchzupusten


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Angeln hat sich erstmal erledigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 327428



Mensch Phirania, was machst Du für Sachen... .
Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend an einem kleinen See, der mir Ende Juni schon einen wunderbaren Angelsonntag beschert hat.
> Hatte die Budget-Bolo sowie die alte Schwinge mit. Der 12er LS2210 der Bolo wurde liebevoll mit einem weitgereisten Dendro sowie einem Maiskorn bestückt und es gab auch sofort einen Bilderbuch-Posenbiß. Ein sehr kleiner Plötz - die Bezeichnung „Nano” wäre noch geprahlt - war erster Gast auf dem Angelsteg.
> Auch die nächsten beiden Bisse an der Posenrute brachten Rotaugen dieser Kürze. Immerhin haben die Minis absolut korrekt gebissen - kein langes Herumgespiele am Köder, sondern ein energisches Zupacken.
> Hab die Rute dann erst mal aus dem Rennen genommen und die Schwinge mit zwei „sperrig” angeköderten Maiskörnern gefischt. Gab zwei etwas weniger winzige Plötz von bestenfalls gut 15cm.
> Hmm, nach den Schärenbrassen wollte ich ja mal eine andere friedliche Species fangen, aber nur lütte Plötz?
> Habe etwas mit weichen, auftreibenden Pellets herumprobiert - aber ohne Erfolg.
> In der Dämmerung gab es dann auf Mais noch einen Brassen von knapp 40cm, der sich (wieder an der Bolo) nach einem Bilderbuch-„die Pose zieht langsam seitlich weg um dabei abzutauchen”-Biß äußerst lethargisch gab.
> 
> Nicht unbedingt ein erfolgreicher Angeltag im Sinne eines Buchhalters, aber Spaß gemacht hat die Angelei schon.
> 
> 
> 
> Und jetzt ne Warnung/vorauseilende Entschuldigung: ich leg mich morgen früh unters Messer und es könnte sein, daß ich mich unter dem Einfluß von Medikamenten seltsam äußere. Also falls ich die Friedfischangelei verdammen sollte und ein 3fach Hurra auf die Forellen-Bordelle von mir geben sollte, dann lags am guten Stoff der Ärzte...



Auch dir natürlich alles Gute und viel Glück...


----------



## rhinefisher

Die letzten Tage hatte mein Hund gesundheitliche Probleme, weshalb ich hier nur mitlesen konnte.
Diese 5Min Ablenkung sind, mal abgesehen von den schlechteren Nachrichten, mit all den tollen Berichten, Bildern und Fachsimpeleien, schon sehr entspannend.
Vielen Dank dafür und euch ALLEN (und da beziehe ich Sir Topf ausdrücklich mit ein..) ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende..


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> I
> Und jetzt ne Warnung/vorauseilende Entschuldigung: ich leg mich morgen früh unters Messer und es könnte sein, daß ich mich unter dem Einfluß von Medikamenten seltsam äußere. Also falls ich die Friedfischangelei verdammen sollte und ein 3fach Hurra auf die Forellen-Bordelle von mir geben sollte, dann lags am guten Stoff der Ärzte...




Petri Heil lieber @geomas !

Dir und allen anderen Patienten des Pflegeheimes "Zum wankelnden Ükel" gute Besserung!!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Petri Prof, das war ja mal wieder ne ordentlich Tüte voll, für die Schwiegermutter.
@geomas: Alles Gute auch für Dich!

@Kochtopf: Petri für Deinen Buddy und Dich an der Fülle.

Bei mir wird es wohl erst wieder am Sonntag was mit der Angelei. Heute längeren Aussentermin und morgen ein Seminar.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Und jetzt ne Warnung/vorauseilende Entschuldigung: ich leg mich morgen früh unters Messer und es könnte sein, daß ich mich unter dem Einfluß von Medikamenten seltsam äußere. Also falls ich die Friedfischangelei verdammen sollte und ein 3fach Hurra auf die Forellen-Bordelle von mir geben sollte, dann lags am guten Stoff der Ärzte...



Dann wüsche ich Dir für deine Schönheits-OP alles Gute und das alles "GLATT" geht.

LIebe Grüße aus Hoope von
Frau Hübner und Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn es "nur" Fischpflanzl werden. Wobei mir jetzt eine gebundene Fischsuppe mir etwas Wurzelgemüse mehr taugen würde.


Falls du da ein taugliches Rezept hättest würde ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen (PN weil ich davon ausgehe, dass die anwesenden Ükel das vielleicht blöd fänden)


----------



## Jason

Alles Gute @geomas. Bleib tapfer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

daddeldu daddeldu




...aus dem Gröbsten bin ich wohl raus. Die Sedierung hat (nach der OP) ordentlich hingelangt - ich war ein paar Stunden komplett platt und breit.
Danke für die guten Wünsche!


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg beim Trotten und beim Nachtansitz, lieber @Kochtopf ! Möge das Wochenende die benötigte Entspannung bringen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> daddeldu daddeldu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...aus dem Gröbsten bin ich wohl raus. Die Sedierung hat (nach der OP) ordentlich hingelangt - ich war ein paar Stunden komplett platt und breit.
> Danke für die guten Wünsche!



Hoppla, dann auch nochmal von mir Gute Genesung das Du rasch wieder ans Wasser kannst,
Herzliche Grüsse und alles Gute,
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls du da ein taugliches Rezept hättest würde ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen (PN weil ich davon ausgehe, dass die anwesenden Ükel das vielleicht blöd fänden)




Das glaube ich nich.
Ein  Rezept hat nix Anrüchiges.

Ich möchte es auch lesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> daddeldu daddeldu
> ...aus dem Gröbsten bin ich wohl raus. Die Sedierung hat (nach der OP) ordentlich hingelangt - ich war ein paar Stunden komplett platt und breit.
> Danke für die guten Wünsche!




Haken aus'm Finger entfernt oder Blei aus'm Gesicht?


----------



## geomas

War zum Glück kein Angelunfall, nur ne ambulante OP, vor der ich aber einen Riesenbammel hatte. 
Wann ich wieder am Wasser bin ist wohl eher ne Frage des Wetters.


----------



## Andal

Ja leck mir die Bollen ... z.Zt. ist der Ückel ja ein reines Lazarett! 

Meine Rezepte kriegt ihr privat, bevor sich wieder wer erregt.


----------



## Andal

Die Rezepte stehen im Labertrööt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Buddy ist da


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Buddy ist da



Na Dann, zieht was raus, viel Spass und Erfolg wünsch ich Euch! Nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an @Professor Tinca (Dem ich auf dieswm Wege ein herzliches Petri nachträglich zurufe) und seinem vollen Kescher,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Mini!

Hier ein geiles Video (Döbel mit Bolo) von Maver.
Da sieht man drei der Maver Bolos mal in Aktion.


----------



## Andal

Macht mir gute Aussichten, mal auf eine wirklich gute Bolo zu sparen!


----------



## Minimax

Auch ich spüre den Zug zur Bolo- eigentlich seltsam, ich bin mit meinen 'kurzen' Canni inglesi eigentlich gut bedient, und vieles an der Bolo ist mir wesensfremd. Dennoch merke ich in meinem Herzen, das eine leichte, nicht zu lange und ruhig etwas kräftigere Bolo schon etwas wäre, was ich nicht bereuen würde. Soviel zum Hype, niemand drängt mich, niemand pusht die Stöcker exklusiv,  aber meine Neugierde wächst, sozusagen von innen.
Nicht weit vor den Toren der Stadt, in der ich gezwungen bin zu leben, gibt es einen Händler, der sich auf Matchangelei und eben auch Bolos spezialisiert hat. Ihn werde ich im Herbst aufsuchen, und einige Minimax-gerechte Bolos zumindest mal anprobieren.


----------



## Andal

Lieber Minimax, ich kann dir versichern, dass dir der Versuch mit den langen Stangen zusagen wird!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Lieber Minimax, ich kann dir versichern, dass dir der Versuch mit den langen Stangen zusagen wird!




Jupp.
Das denke ich auch.


----------



## Andal

Ich fuhrwerke ja vorerst nur mit meiner "Stellwurmrute" im Fluss herum. Aber alleine die sehr genaue Präsentationmöglichkeit ist fabelhaft. Auch wenn ich weit von dem weg bin, was man als reinblütiges Bolofischen bezeichnen würde. Das aber juckt mich immer mehr.


----------



## Minimax

Überhaupt bin ich in Auto-rebellischer Stimmung, beklagenswerte äussere Umstände in letzter Zeit lassen mich in Richtung robuster, unempfindlicher, praktischer (Pfui teufel) Zweitausrüstung schielen, verstaubt im Schuppen, ready aufgeriggt, kräftig und Universal, das genaue Gegenteil meiner Philosophie. Gentlemen, ich ziehe die Anschaffung von ein zwei "guten" universalen Telwt- Trelen- Teklso- Teleskopruten (Na bitte, da ist es raus das böse Wort) in Betracht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Überhaupt bin ich in Auto-rebellischer Stimmung, beklagenswerte äussere Umstände in letzter Zeit lassen mich in Richtung robuster, unempfindlicher, praktischer (Pfui teufel) Zweitausrüstung schielen, verstaubt im Schuppen, ready aufgeriggt, kräftig und Universal, das genaue Gegenteil meiner Philosophie. Gentlemen, ich ziehe die Anschaffung von ein zwei "guten" universalen Telwt- Trelen- Teklso- Teleskopruten (Na bitte, da ist es raus das böse Wort) in Betracht.


Ich hab auch ein paar von diesen Viagraartigen Liftstangen für Fische  Mein Schwiegervater hat sie mir zum Einstieg vermacht und ich nutze sie immernoch gern zum spontan Angeln auf Forelle und Aal, quasi Snikkers für mal eben


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein paar von diesen Viagraartigen Liftstangen für Fische



Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich würde mir gerne eine komplette "Ferienhaus" Ausrüstung zulegen. Das habe ich bereits mit meinen vorhandenen Beständen versucht, aber es führte immer wieder zu hin und her, ich nehm dieses mit, lass jenes da, ach je, Blei vergessen, Oje 3 Rollen und keine Rute, nur Schrottposen vor Ort, aber 70.000 Stopper die dann in der 'echten Ausrüstung fehlen, etc. Etc. Mein Ziel: Ich schlage mit Anzug und Krawatte frisch von der Freitagsbossvergewaltigung dort auf, zieh mich um (weiteres logistikproblem) und kann ans Wasser. Kommt natürlich der Rattenschwanz Köder- also Büchsenmais einlagern, sowie Angelpapiere (gelten die eigentlich auch 8n Kopie?)  
Da sind Teleruten und ihre Minimaxeignung noch das Geringste Pro nem....


----------



## geomas

Zunächst beste Wünsche an die Fulle - bin schon sehr gespannt auf den launigen Bericht, den Stammtischbruder @Kochtopf sicher bei Gelegenheit (im Ernst: keine Eile bitte!) nachreichen wird.

Zum Thema Bolo: ich hab mit meiner Budget-Rute jetzt ne Weile geangelt und mag sie - eben auch wegen des schnellen Aufbaus (Montage laß ich meistens dran).
Was mir richtig auf den Sack geht: das Kleben der Schnur am Blank, speziell oben am 2ten Segment. Mußte recht häufig den Wurf wiederholen, weil das lockere Rauspendeln einer leichten Pose (bislang benutzt: 3 sowie 4g-Modelle) in die Büx ging. 
Und weiche Pendelwürfe müßen mit einer Rute klappen. Punkt.

Die Landung von Fischen in „bitte Keschern”-Größe ist schwieriger als mit kurzen Ruten, ist wohl eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Das gilt auch für die Aktion - ich warte noch auf einen Fisch mit etwas mehr Dampf (bisher maximal 48cm Schären-Braxen).

Ansonsten finde ich meine Budget-Bolo sehr praktisch und werde mich bei Gelegenheit (eilt nicht) nach einer längeren Bolo umsehen, da meine 5m-Peitsche als „Stellwurmrute” doch etwas kurz ist.


----------



## geomas

Die Minimax'sche Idee einer „Angeln to go”-Ausrüstung spukt mir auch schon ne Weile im Kopf herum. 
Die perfekte Lösung für dieses schöne Logistik-Rätsel konnte ich bislang nicht finden, bin aber durchaus optimistisch.


----------



## Tikey0815

@Minimax ja, dem Problem stell ich mich regelmäßig, irgendwann werd ichs raushaben... Hoffe ich


----------



## geomas

So, bislang gibts keine ernsten Beschwerden nach der OP heute früh: Glück gehabt bei der Arztwahl, wenn ich mich mal so despektierlich äußern darf.

Am frühen Abend gab es ne Mitfahrgelegenheit in Richtung eines kleinen, mir bis dato gänzlich unbekannten Gewässers.
Bin mit deutlich reduzierter Ausrüstung los - Bolo, Kescher+Stiel, kleine Tasche und Höckerchen. Dosenmais war als einziger Köder dabei.

Ein beangelbarer Zufluß war schmal und sehr verkrautet - nix für diesen Abend.

Das längliche, teichartige Kleingewässer war zu etwa 2 Dritteln mit „Entengrütze” bedeckt, es machte einen sehr dunklen, „moorigen” Eindruck.
Hab nach etwas Suchen ein paar dicht nebeneinanderliegende Angelstellen gefunden und erst mal ne Handvoll Mais gefüttert. 
Gelotet: aha - etwa 1m tief an der auserkorenen Angelstelle - ein gutes Zeichen, ebenso der offenbar relativ feste Boden.

Also 2 Maiskörner an den 12er Haken und gerade so auf Grund liegend angeboten.






Es tat sich anfangs nicht  - von ein paar Posenstubsern abgesehen.


Dann fand sich doch noch ein Interessent für den Dosenmais:





Der kleine Racker hat sich nach und nach ein Maiskorn nach dem anderen gesichert.
Verschluck dich nicht, Kleiner!

Hab die Pose umgesetzt in eine andere größere Lücke im Entenflott, dann gab es auch sehr schnell einen Biß wie aus dem Angellehrbuch.
In einem Wust aus Wasserpflanzen kam eine bildschön gefärbte Plötze an Land. Länge 23cm - also schon mal sehr viel größer als die Exemplare des gestrigen Abends.

Kleine Mücken nervten ziemlich, dafür konnte ich einen nicht identifizierbaren Bugwellenschieber ganz in der Nähe der Angelstelle ausmachen.
Mit der Bolo wollte ich diesem Fisch nicht nachstellen - falls es wie vermutet tatsächlich ein Karpfen war, hätte der mir zu viele Probleme am leichten Geschirr beschert.
Also zurück zur „leichten Angelei”:





Es gab noch zwei der sehr lebhaften und makellosen Plötz - beide etwa 27cm lang.
Im Original war die Rückenpartie noch dunkler, vom Farbton her Richtung Kupfer-Braun. 
Hab ich so nie zuvor gesehen.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Das Kleben der Schnur am Blank soll sich lösen lassen, wenn man die Rute um 90 grd. dreht. Also die Rolle seitwärts hält. Da ich aber kein Freund der Bolo bin (erst wieder am letzten Samstag festgestellt) habe ich selber keine Erfahrung als Schönwetterangler.

Liebe Grüße

Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder.

Ich bin am Sonntag mit Frau Hübner in geheimer Mission unterwegs. Das Schnupperangeln liegt an und wir haben schon 14 Anmeldungen. Da wird Frau Hübner aber eine große Schale Nudelsalat machen müssen. 
Die letzten Tage habe ich die Montagen fertiggestellt und schon mal Haken gebunden (16er wie Fantastic es verlangt), das ganze Kleinzeug wie Eimerchen und Madendosen zusammengestellt, die Maden schon mal gereinigt und Holzkohle für das Grillen in den Anhänger verladen. Das wichtigste wird aber der Koffer mit Pflaster, Tabletten und Salben sein damit nichts passiert. Jetzt braucht es nur noch schönes Wetter dann kann es für alle ein wunderbarer Sonntag werden.

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## geomas

Lieber Heinz, danke und ich drücke Euch fest die Daumen für das Sonntagswetter.
Danke auch für den Tipp in Sachen Schnur-klebt-an-Bolo. Werds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Minimax

Ein schöner Bericht, @geomas vielen Dank dafür. Vielleicht war die Färbung des Aaplötzes dem anmoorigen Terrain geschuldet? Zum kleinen Maisknabbergast: Die Missus und ich hüten gerade das Haus und vor allem die Katze eines befreundeten Pärchens. Das Tier brachte einen Artgenossen des Maisknabberers, mit niedlichen Streifen, aber leider total kaputtgespielt und querschnittsgelähmt. Also musste ich den Mäuschen rüberhelfen. Seltsam, bei Johnny 4einhalb Zuck ich mit keiner Wimper, aber so Warmblüter ist ja fast Familie.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax: danke! Die Färbung des Plötzes schiebe ich mit tiefster Überzeugung auf das moorig anmutenden Gewässer. 
Hab noch nie blasse Fische aus Torfstichen, Mooren... gezogen.

Beim „Erlösen” von schwer verletzten Tieren zögere ich mittlerweile seltener als früher. Die Mais-Maus hatte einen einzigen, langen dunklen Strich auf dem Rücken.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch ich spüre den Zug zur Bolo- eigentlich seltsam, ich bin mit meinen 'kurzen' Canni inglesi eigentlich gut bedient, und vieles an der Bolo ist mir wesensfremd. Dennoch merke ich in meinem Herzen, das eine leichte, nicht zu lange und ruhig etwas kräftigere Bolo schon etwas wäre, was ich nicht bereuen würde. Soviel zum Hype, niemand drängt mich, niemand pusht die Stöcker exklusiv,  aber meine Neugierde wächst, sozusagen von innen.
> Nicht weit vor den Toren der Stadt, in der ich gezwungen bin zu leben, gibt es einen Händler, der sich auf Matchangelei und eben auch Bolos spezialisiert hat. Ihn werde ich im Herbst aufsuchen, und einige Minimax-gerechte Bolos zumindest mal anprobieren.



Diese Ambivalenz kann ich gut verstehen - geht mir kaum anders.. .
Mit der Match fischt es sich durchaus entspannter, eleganter und sehr viel schneller.
Hinzu kommt, dass man für ne brauchbare Bolo viel mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen muß: Ne billige Match fischt sich nicht gut, aber man kann damit zur Not schon angeln, bei ner Bolo sieht das anders aus, da ist ne Billige meist schlicht unbrauchbar.
Andererseits sind Bolos unglaublich effektiv, sobald der Bach etwas breiter ist, und bieten die Möglichkeit sehr lange Feststellmontagen zu fischen.

PS: Wo ich gerade mal drüber nachdenke: Die Pin habe ich nur ganz selten in Verbindung mit Matchruten benutzt - die Verpaarung mit ner Bolo macht viel mehr Sinn.. .

PPS: Hey Geo - schöner Bericht mit klasse Bildern..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Danke für Deinen mal wieder unterhaltsamen Bericht. Vor allem das Bild mit dem lütten Maisdieb hat mir sehr gefallen!
@Tricast: Dir und Susanne viel Spaß mit den Butjern. Auf das jeder seine Fische fängt und damit vielleicht sogar das Hobby seines Lebens entdeckt.
@all: Und schon mal allen anderen viel Freude am Wasser und natürlich schöne Fische.
Die Gewässerwahl für meine morgige Angeltour ist auch entschieden. Es wird ein See sein, was für mich eher ungewöhnlich ist. Bei Sonnenaufgang will ich die Köder im Wasser haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @geomas !!
Sehr schöne Plötzen sind das und gar nicht mehr "Nano".

Mäuse sind lustig. Ich füttere sie hier auch immer mit Mais oder anderen Leckereien(Angelstulle übrig usw.).

Was für ne Schnur benutzt du auf deiner Bolo?


----------



## geomas

Danke @rhinefisher - hoffentlich kannst Du bald wieder mit gesundetem Hund ans Wasser.

@Wuemmehunter : danke und viel Erfolg morgen am See. Bist Du wegen eines speziellen Zielfisches am See oder nur der Abwechselung halber?

@Professor Tinca : Petri dank! Ja, die kleinen Nager können sehr unterhaltsam sein. Mir hat mal ne Maus ne Drennan-Method-Mould (Form aus Gummi oder Silikon) weggeschleppt, weil da Futterreste dran klebten. Konnte die Mould zum Glück noch im dichten gefallenen Herbstlaub sicherstellen.
Als Schnur hab ich bislang an der Bolo nur die (Räusper, räusper) Profiline Weißfisch von Cormoran in 0,20 benutzt (Notschnellkauf vor dem Trip nach Schweden).
Die Schnur klebt immer am zweiten Segment von oben, also am ersten Segment ohne verschiebbare Ringe. Das nervt mich gewaltig, weil ich es noch nie mit ner Matche erlebt habe. Mit mehr Gewicht=dickeren Posen wäre mehr Spannung auf der Schnur und bei etwas kraftvolleren Würfen löst sich die Mono auch bei leichten Posen vom Blank, aber dicke Posen und Powerwürfe können ja nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Schnur kann es nicht sein.
Vielleicht sind die Ringstege etwas kurz bei der Rute?
Ich benutze nur Posen ab 2,5gr.(bis max. 5gr.) Tragkraft und damit hatte ich bislang nie Probleme.

Du wirst dich schon damit einfuchsen. 
Zum seitlich Halten, wie von Heinz empfohlem, kann ich nix sagen.
Hab ich nie probiert.


----------



## geomas

Die Ringstege kann ich schlecht beurteilen mangels Vergleich. 
Ich hab gerade bei Exner Posen von 3 und 5g bestellt, die scheinen nach meinen bisherigen Tests gut zu meiner Angelei mit der Bolo zu passen. 
Ich werd das fragliche Segment mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen und polieren (keine Herrenwitze bitte).


Und mal ne generelle Bolo-Frage: was für ne Kescherstiel-Länge benutzt ihr?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Eigentlich weil in der Wümme der Wasserstand in Richtung „knöcheltief“ tendiert. Aber ich erhoffe mir im See auch endlich mal wieder eine Schleie.


----------



## rustaweli

Ja ich weiß, Küchenbilder und so 
Aber bin sehr glücklich, stolz und hatte einen wunderbaren Morgen mit meinem Sohn am wilden Gesellen, dem Neckar. In aller Früh zogen wir heute aus um ihn das Fischen mit Posenrute und Rolle näher zu bringen. Also mal keine Stippe. Eine Rute legte ich als "tot" aus, um mich voll auf meinen kleinen Sohnemann konzentrieren zu können. Als Köder dienten Teig und Mais. Ganz klassisch also. Mit dem Werfen hapert es noch, aber ansonsten legte er ne glatte 1 hin und ist ohne Ende happy. Es bissen bei ihm Lauben, Grundeln und Rotaugen. Die größeren Grundeln und Rotaugen wollte er mitnehmen. Es sei ihm gegönnt. Auf meiner Rute ging natürlich nichts. Später sprach ich dann von "unserer" anderen Rute, was das Cleverle aber immer ganz nebenher ablehnte. Es wäre meine Rute, nicht unsere 
Aus den Fischen wird heute versucht etwas zu zaubern a'la "Fritierter Moselfisch".
War ein herrlicher Morgen und Vater-Sohn Ausflug, wunderbar.
Euch Allen noch Petri! @phirania Geht's besser? @geomas Gut das mit der OP alles glatt lief!


----------



## geomas

^^ dann viel Erfolg in Sachen Tinca! 

@rustaweli : Petri heil! Tolle Sache, so ne Vater-Sohn-Angelei. Ich denke gerne an meine ersten Angelversuche mit Vater und Großvater zurück.
Deinem Jungen wird es in vielen Jahren sicher ähnlich gehen. Und natürlich prima, daß Dein Filius so erfolgreich war.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Rusty !!
Und auch dem Sohn ein dickes Petri.



geomas schrieb:


> Und mal ne generelle Bolo-Frage: was für ne Kescherstiel-Länge benutzt ihr?



Meiner besteht seit ein paar Jahren aus den beiden oberen Teilen der massiven Kogha Senkstange und ist etwas über 2m lang. An steilen Böschungen oder Mauern benutze ich auch mal dritte Teil mit. Dann sind es gut 3m aber der wird schon recht schwer dann.
Dazu kommt immer noch der 50er oder 60er Kescherkopf.


----------



## geomas

Den Senkstab hattest Du mir ja gezeigt, Professore. Und der konnte seine Qualitäten ja auch gleich beim Köder-aus-dem-Baum-holen beweisen ;-)

Mit dem Keschern und langen Ruten hab ich so meine Probleme. Stellfischrute oder Bolo - ein richtig dicker Fisch an der langen Peitsche würde mich viel mehr fordern als an kurzen Ruten. Mein aktueller Kescherstab ist 3m, vielleicht kann Kollege @Kochtopf bei Gelegenheit seine Erfahrungen mit seinem neuen 4,5m-Stock schildern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja genau der.


----------



## rustaweli

Was Kescherstäbe angeht, so finde ich den hier schon länger top und habe ihn auf meinen "irgendwann" Plan. Würde vielleicht sogar zum Fischen mit Bolo passen. Gewicht ist auch top, wie ich finde.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas deine Maismaus war wohl eine Brandmaus  mein Kescherstab konnte sich bereits beweisen - da GFK biegt er sich ziemlich durch aber durch sie absteckbaren Segmente ist er wunderbar flexibel. Bei kleineren Fische  dürfte die Biegung nicht so eine Rolle spielen, aber gestern war der Fisch tatsächlich unfuckingfassbar gross und wild und wunderschön. Da ist es nicht schlimm, dass ich nur Küttfisch fing.
Ich denke man kann die Stange ohne Probleme brauchen aber ne 3m Stange müsste eigentlich ausreichen bei dir? Blld wird es halt wenn man nen Spinnkescher benutzt


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> ...niemand drängt mich, niemand pusht die Stöcker exklusiv,  aber meine Neugierde wächst, sozusagen von innen.



DAS kenn ich nur zu gut....der kleine Kristallisationskeim im "Willhaben-Zentrum" der langsam wächst


----------



## Welpi

Minimax schrieb:


> Gentlemen, ich ziehe die Anschaffung von ein zwei "guten" universalen Telwt- Trelen- Teklso- Teleskopruten (Na bitte, da ist es raus das böse Wort) in Betracht.



Nein, das böse Wort wäre "Heckbremse"


----------



## Kochtopf

Welpi schrieb:


> Nein, das böse Wort wäre "Heckbremse"


Aber nur für Randgruppen!


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - danke für den Tipp in Sachen Daiwa-Kescherstab! 

@Kochtopf - auch Dir danke für die Maus-Bestimmung (kannte den Begriff Brandmaus gar nicht) und den ersten Eindruck zur Sensas-Stange. 
Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht, aber laß Dir Zeit bitte - die gemeinsame Zeit mit Freunden und die Angelei geht vor.


Ich werd wohl nachher mal los zu irgendeinem lauschigen Plätzchen an einem Teich.


----------



## Tricast

Ich habe einen Sensas super Crocodile in 4m der genau 400 gr. auf die Waage bringt. Diese Kescherstöcke sind aber nicht geeignet den Fisch herauszuheben, man muß den Fisch ziehen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dai

Als weitere Empfehlungen werfe ich den von Preston ein:
Response XS Kescherstab 4m, 330 Gramm

Ist in 2 Längen nutzbar und vor allen, die Gewinde sind fest vernietet.


----------



## Andal

Ich kann über den dreiteiligen Teleskopsenkenstab von Zebco Cool nur Gutes berichten. Sicher ginge es leichter, aber auch mit dem Karpfenkescherkopf macht er noch eine bella Figura. Bezahlbar ist er nebenbei. Denn was teilweise für gute und lange Kescherstäbe genommen wird, ist schon sportlich!

Zusammen mit der 7 m Bolo passt es grad noch so.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das Keschern ist mit der Bolo echt nicht ohne - deshalb geben einige Hersteller ja auch die "Hubkraft" ihrer Ruten an....
Mein Stock ist eine alte 4m Senkstange aus CF - war selbst beim Moritz vor 20 Jahren irre teuer, erfüllt ihren Zweck aber bis heute einwandfrei.
Für mich,ich bin sehr groß, funktionieren 4m Kescher mit 6-7m Rute ganz gut.. .
So ein richtig tolles Teil von den Kopfrutenfetischisten hätte ich gerne, mag aber nicht wirklich darüber nachdenken was die wohl kosten mögen...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So ein richtig tolles Teil von den Kopfrutenfetischisten hätte ich gerne, mag aber nicht wirklich darüber nachdenken was die wohl kosten mögen...


Das Problem. Für dem Tarif kriegt man ja schon eine ganz ordentliche Rute.


----------



## Minimax

So, das Schicksal hat mir ein paar Stunden am Wasser beschert- und da hab ich mich für den Tuliptrick an bekannter Stelle entschieden: Nach Anfüttern erste Dritt gleich ein schöner 40+, der örtlich Radau machte und dann.... jarnüscht mehr. Spätere Testdriftrn mit Maden brachten Plötzgüsterbarsche. Jetzt hab ich mich erstmal beleidigt und überhitzt in den schattigen Biergarten zurückgezogen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Das Problem. Für dem Tarif kriegt man ja schon eine ganz ordentliche Rute.



Aber Hallo..


----------



## rutilus69

Ein fröhliches Petri Heil! in die Runde!!

@Tricast ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg mit den Kiddies. Ich finde solche Aktionen klasse 

Ich werde wohl auch gleich mal für ein paar Stündchen an den See verschwinden. Mal sehen, was sich überlisten lässt 

Könnt ihr bitte aufhören, meinen Tackle-Affen zu füttern? Das mit den Bolos geht jetzt wirklich zu weit 
Meine erste "Bolo" war eine Stippe, an die ich mir selbst Ringe und einen Rollenhalter gebastelt hatte. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass das echt keine gute Idee war - aber den Versuch war es wert, irgendwann in den 80ern


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> So, das Schicksal hat mir ein paar Stunden am Wasser beschert- und da hab ich mich für den Tuliptrick an bekannter Stelle entschieden: Nach Anfüttern erste Dritt gleich ein schöner 40+, der örtlich Radau machte und dann.... jarnüscht mehr. Spätere Testdriftrn mit Maden brachten Plötzgüsterbarsche. Jetzt hab ich mich erstmal beleidigt und überhitzt in den schattigen Biergarten zurückgezogen.



Das übliche Problem - RADAU..
Hat erst Einer die große Schow abgezogen, wollen die Anderen nichtmehr mitspielen...
Aber Biergarten ist eine durchaus achtenswerte Alternative


----------



## Andal

Und im Schanigarten kriegt man auch noch was, wenn am anderen Ende einer plärrt.


----------



## Jason

Ein herzliches Petri an allen Fängern der letzten Tage. Schöne Berichte, die ihr da abgeliefert habt. Ich komme einfach nicht zum angeln und kann enttäuschender Weise euch nichts berichten. Bin froh, wenn ich hier mal in Ruhe zum lesen komme. 
Habe heute angefangen, Beton in die Schalung zu füllen, musste das aber abbrechen weil Gewitter aufzogen. Dann werde ich halt morgen die Mischmaschiene rattern lassen. Mal sehen, was die Nachbarn sagen? Im  Moment ist es am blitzen und am schütten was das Zeug hält.
Dann werde ich mich meinen Posen widmen 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Da die Raubfische sich bei den letzten Ansitzen so zickig zeigten erinnerte ich mich an meine Wurzeln und so sind wir heute mit unseren Feederruten  losgezogen.

Allerdings mit den Bellybooten.

Als wir am Wasser ankamen war wirklich Ententeich und versprach ein entspannter Angeltag zu werden.

Wir sind etwa 1 km weit auf den Sund raus, dort herrscht eine Wassertiefe von fast 4m. Von Ententeich war aber keine Rede mehr, mit dem Aufbruch nahm der Wind zu, und es gab auch zunehmenden Wellengang, was für den Einsatz der Feederruten natürlich mehr als suboptimal war, aber ohne es probiert zu haben, wollten wir auch nicht die Segel streichen.

Nach kurzer Zeit lies sich ein handlanges Rotauge zu einem kurzen Ausflug überreden, und eine halbe Stunde später auch eine sehr schöne Brasse, von über 55cm. Sind nach wie vor sehr schöne Fische und ich hoffe ich erinnere mich auch an diese Aussage, wenn ich morgen wieder meinen Watkescher in die Hand nehme, denn sie wird einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen haben.

Kurze Zeit später kam auf einmal eine kleine Ringelnatter quer über den Sund geschwommen, gegen den Wind hatte sie sicher keine Chance mehr und bis zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer, wären es sicher noch 2 weitere Kilometer gewesen. Die kleine Natter hatte die gelbe Insel anvisiert und wurde natürlich wieder mit ans Ufer chauffiert und später an einem kleinen Biotop ausgesetzt.

Als wir dann aufgebrochen sind, war es nochmals windiger geworden, da kann ein Kilometer mit dem Belly schon richtig lang und anstrengend werden.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, @Testudo zum wirklich makellosen Hochseebrassen, und für die Natterrettung klingelte ohnehin auf dem Karmakonto
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, @Testudo zum wirklich makellosen Hochseebrassen, und für die Natterrettung klingelte ohnehin auf dem Karmakonto
> Hg
> Minimax


Ist's nicht der warme Tag, der die Natter zeugt!?


----------



## geomas

Zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an @Minimax  - schön, daß Tulip trotz der Wärme funktioniert hat (Spezialbehandlung vermutlich). 
Ich hab mir Frühstücksfleisch im Urlaub selbst einverleibt und attestiere hiermit den Döbeln im Hauptstadt-Umland einen guten Geschmack.

@Testudo  - na das nenn ich mal ne starke Aktion! Herzliches Petri in den wilden Osten. Der Bellyboat-Brassen ist echt prächtig. Die Ringelnatter hat mit der kleinen gelben Insel Glück gehabt.



Danke für die Tipps in Sachen Kescherstock. Ich wollte heute Großfischkeschern mit der Bolo üben, aber dazu kam es nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute Großfischkeschern mit der Bolo üben, aber dazu kam es nicht.





Lustig aber schade eigentlich.


----------



## geomas

So, ich war an dem kleinen See, der mir am Donnerstag-Abend nur Mini-Plötz und einen Midi-Brassen beschert hat.
Wollte an meiner Keschertechnik mit der Bolo feilen und mir nen netten Nachmittag machen.

Hab viel Zeit vor dem Angeln mit Montagen-Neuknüpfen und dergleichen verballert, dafür gab es dann auch sofort nach dem Auswerfen einen schönen Biß - lütter Plötz.
Die kleinen Rotaugen wechselten sich mit lütten Brassen ab, kein Fisch deutlich über 20cm. Hab dann ne Schwinge mit nem dicken Pellet ausgebracht, da gab es einen heftigen Biß, aber der Fisch hing nicht.
Versuche mit auftreibenden Ködern brachten nur Nibbel-Bisse - mit anderen Worten: _der Kescher blieb knochentrocken_.






Zum Ausgleich wurde ich dann benetzt, denn aus dem Westen schob sich ne dunkle Wand an den kleinen See heran.
Hier hatte ich schon gepackt, zum Glück hat mich der Regen nicht voll erwischt.

Vielleicht fahr ich morgen wieder dorthin. Dann aber mit anderer Taktik. Muß mal etwas grübeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

Moin Jungs,
Mein Kumpel ist von dannen gefahren, das Wochenende war, Unwetterbedingt, leider deutlich Angelärmer als erwartet, dafür gab es eine richtige Kirsche.

Aber von Anfang an: nach dem völlig normalen Anreisechaos mit 200 Baustellen im Raum Kassel waren wir gegen 17.00 am Freitag endlich am Wasser und begannen zu trotten, begleitet von unserer Hündin. Leider hat die gute was falsch verstanden und zeigte Lautstark an, wenn nix am Haken hing. Hatte gehofft sie würde sich beruhigen wenn wir die Momente in denen sie still ist loben und den Rest ignorieren aber - nein. Aus meiner Hünsin wird kein guter Angelbegleithund mehr.,
Btw: Wenn man mit der Multirolle umgehen kann scheint der Einstieg mit der Pin deutlich leichter zu gehen denn mein Buddy war fbald wie ein junger Gott und es dauerte nicht lange, bis wir beide einen bunten Strauss an Döbeln und Ükeln vorzuweisen hatten, zwei Freiwillige wurden der weiteren Abendgestaltung zugeführt und irgendwann gegen 19.30 begaben wir uns zum basecamp und bauten auf. Lustigerweise mähte wieder der 14 Jährige Landwirtssohn die Wiese hinter uns und mein Freund Maik warf seine Grundmontage mit Maden an die gleiche Stelle wie @Minimax vor vier Wochen. Der Abend begann relativ ruhig, ich fing noch nen mittdreissiger Döbel und musste neu montieren als plötzlich ein "Fisch!" Erschallte. Kurz darauf wurde daraus "Guter Fisch!" Und noch kürzer darauf hieß es "jetzt trab an du Klappstuhl!" - ich nahm meinen neuen Kescher und trabte an, am Ort des Geschehens hörte ich die Rolle an seiner Karpfenrute Krächzen (und ich weiß dass er die Bremse immer recht geschlossen hat) und schluckte- meine Augen wurden gross als sich sein Kontrahent am anderen Ufer zeigte und das Wasser schaumig schlug. War das jetzt ein Waller?! Oder hat ein 1,20 Hecht die Maden genommen?
Minuten später bekamen wir den Fisch zu sehen - es war die Mutter aller Barben. Heiligs Blechle, was für ein Kampf! Ich bereitete alles vor - Abhakmatte, aterienklemme, Fotoapparat, Zollstock, mein neuer Kescher (immerhin für Karpden bis 20 Pfund gedacht) war keinen Deut zu groß und ich zog den Kescher rückwärts an der Böschung hoch, drin lag die größte Barbe die wir je gesehen hatten.
Mein Kumpel versorgte den Fisch, da es ein unverwertbarer Fang beim Aalangeln war wollten wir ihn schnell zurücksetzen, ich nahm maß. Einmal, zweimal, dreimal. Ergebnis: 80cm!
Nachdem  mein Freund im Vorfeld gemeint hatte, Minis Barbe wäre schön aber dürfte etwas größer für ihn sein, schließlich habe er den Rhein vor der Haustür - habe ich als Guide alles gegeben und siehe da: wir hatten Käse, mehrere Kilo Barbenlockfutter und Legionen an Maden dabei und es waren letzten Endes 8 Maden ohne anfüttern auf dem 8er Barbenhaken die die wunderschöne Barbe überzeugt haben zu beissen. Der Fisch war makellos und gut genährt und nachdem sie wieder schwamm wurde ausgelassen gejubelt und eine Depesche nach Berlin geschickt. Minimax ließ es sich nicht nehmen telefonisch zu gratulieren und die Fulle ist das Band was unsere drei Herzen aneinander bindet. Ich bin richtig happy! Da ist es völlig egal ob bei mir gestern vorm Gewitter nur drei Ükeln raussprangen und wir fluchtartig die Szenerie verlassen mussten als der Weltuntergang über uns herein brach und heute das geplante angeln ausfiel weil das Töpfchen Hand Mund Fuß hat und der Papa Fieberzäpfchen kaufen musste. Es war dennoch ein tolles Wochenende mit einem lieben Freund und ich bin stolz dass meine kleine Fulda solche Kaliber beinhaltet. Ich wäre fest davon ausgegangen, das bei 70cm langsam das Ende der Barbenstange erreicht wird, schön dass ich Unrecht hatte.


Rettung vor dem Regen



Da ist das Ding!


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri allen fängern, wein allen Franzosen!


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf,

danke für den schönen Bericht und gut dass Du ihn geschrieben hast, schwer wars, Stillschweigen über den zum Auftauchen gezwungenen strategischen Interkontinental Barben-Boomer zu bewahren. Was für ein Fang! An dieser Stelle nochmal herzliches Petri an Deinen Buddie, schön das wir an diesem Denkwürdigen Abend einige Worte am Telefon wechseln konnten. Lad ihn doch mal in den Ükel ein, wenn er mag?
Schade, dass die Angelzeit beschnitten wurde, aber wenn die Flussgöttin so freigiebig ist, muss das ja den Wettergott erzürnen, und wer will sich da beklagen? Einzig, das unser Ükelbruder Kochtopf mal wieder seinen Fangerfolg hinter den seines Gastes gestellt hat, bereitet mir ein bisschen schlechtes Gewissen:
Liebe Stammtischbrüder, ladet doch mal el Potto zu Euch ein, und führt ihn zum guten Fisch, die Götter wissen, das ers nun endlich auch mal verdient hat, einen
Megafisch (Ne Kursk-dimensionierte Brasse?) zu erhaschen.
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht PöttPött ! 

Und die Barbe ist ja echt n Knaller!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Was für eine Barbe ich bin schwer beeindruckt und Gratuliere dem Fänger. Danke für den Bericht.


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Dickes Petri dir und deinen Kumpel zu der Megabarbe. Hinreißender Bericht. Da stellt sich wirklich die Frage, wie groß eine Barbe werden kann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ist's nicht der warme Tag, der die Natter zeugt!?



Oha, das ist mir unbekannt hört sich aber auf poetische Weise sehr schlüssig an. Ist das ein andalsches Bonmot oder ein mir unbekanntes Zitat?
hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Lajos1

Shakespeare, Julius Cäsar.
Respekt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Shakespeare, Julius Cäsar.
> Respekt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Fit im Schritt - Doppelrespekt!


----------



## geomas

Eieieieiei! 

@Kochtopf  - herzliches Petri in Richtung Fulle! Wat'n Fisch!
Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Der Herr Topf scheint sich so langsam zu einem buchenswerten Guide zu entwickeln - 80er Barben sieht man selbst am Rhein nicht oft..
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Herr Topf scheint sich so langsam zu einem buchenswerten Guide zu entwickeln - 80er Barben sieht man selbst am Rhein nicht oft..
> Dickes Petri!


Das lustige und traurige ist, dass Herr Topf dort NIE selber Barben fängt, sondern entweder schneidert oder Minidöbel fängt


----------



## Orothred

Mal wieder was von mir seit längerem..... Der erste gefangene Fisch einer Art ist immer was besonderes


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, die Tage werden schon wieder spürbar kürzer! Das habe ich zumindest heute in der Frühe so empfunden. Der Wecker klingelte um vier Uhr und draussen war es noch dunkel. Vor vier Wochen zur Sommersonnenwende war die Dämmerung um die Zeit schon weit vorangeschritten. Egal, ich wollte heute meine Köder in einem immerhin 45 km entfernt liegenden See im Wasser haben und dieses Ziel hatte ich schon mal erreicht.
Bevor ich weiter Berichte erstmal ein herzliches Petri an @Kochtopf und seinen Buddy! Ne 80er Barbe nicht nur zu Haken, sondern diese auch raus zu bekommen ist schon eine tolle anglerische Leistung. Bei meiner bislang größten Barbe (74 cm) hatte ich das Gefühl mit einer Dampflokomotive zu kämpfen. El Potto, dass Dein Kumpel diesen Traumfisch am Band hatte und nicht Du, spielt doch nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Angeln kann auch ein tolles Gemeinschaftserlebnis sein. 
Ein ebenso herzliches Petri geht auch an @Orothred. Eine wirklich schöne Schleie, die Du da gefangen hast. Schleien sind für mich die schönsten Freidische und die Schleie war heute auch mein Zielfisch, für den ich so früh aufgestanden bin. 
Der Mrgen am See war mal wieder eine wahre Naturiydille. Ich war noch gar nicht am Angelplatz, da kündigte sich schon laut pfeifend der erste Eisvogel an, der einige Augenblicke  später über der Wasseroberfläche hinwegflog.
Das Problem an Gewässer, die ich nicht so häufig befische, an diesem See war ich zuletzt im März, ist, dass ich neu loten muss. Und das ist mir offenkundig wirklich präzise gelungen. Ne knappe halbe Stunde später gäbe es an der Wagglermontage eine klassischen Hebebiss. Ich musst mich zusammenreißen, um NICHT abzuwarten, sondern sofort anzuschlagen. Die richtige Entscheidung! Am Band hing eine Schleie, so um die Mitte 40 cm, hatte leider keinen Zollstock dabei. Es blieb bei der einen Schleie, aber es gab noch jede Menge Plötzen und Rotfedern. Wir sind bis 9 Uhr geblieben, sind anschließend noch ne Runde geschwommen und dann wieder zurück. Ein wirklich gelungener Morgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schleien sind immer wieder toll.
Petri Heil lieber @Wuemmehunter.

Das Gewässer sieht auch sehr nach Schleien aus. Da schwimmen sicher noch ein paar dicke drin rum.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, 
lieber Wuemmehunter, zu der Schleie und den anderen schönen Fischen und dem stimmungsvollen Bericht, und da muss ich natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu @Orothreds Erstlingsschleie nachschieben und auch an unseren lieben @geomas für seinen Bericht mit dem tollen Photo wie sich die Schieferwand am Himmel bedrohlich näherschiebt.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, die Tage werden schon wieder spürbar kürzer!


Bitte, lieber Wümme, schreib so etwas nicht- für Euch Menschen ists der normale Lauf des Jahres, aber mir als wechselwarmes Sonnentierchen bereiten solche
Sätze Schwermut und Heimweh nach der Kreidezeit. Gleichzeitig, Gentlemen, muss ich euch wie jedes Jahr für einige Wochen Lebewohl sagen, morgen um 4100 hrs kommt das Taxi das mich bis Ende August von jeder Form des Angelns und auch von Euch, meinen lieben Ükelbrüdern hinwegreisst- ich hoffe, in der Zeit hier etwas mitlesen zu können. Daher einen Schönen Hochsommer für Euch, mit herrlichen Erlebnissen am Wasser, Tollen Fängen, und natürlich unterhaltsamen und bitte zivilisiertem Geschnatter hier im Ükel,
herzlich 
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schleien sind immer wieder toll.
> Petri Heil lieber @Wuemmehunter.
> 
> Das Gewässer sieht auch sehr nach Schleien aus. Da schwimmen sicher noch ein paar dicke drin rum.


Da hast Du recht Schleienprofessor! Letztes Jahr hatte ich dort zwei über 50 cm.


----------



## geomas

Bon voyage, lieber Minimaximus! 
Die Tulip-verwöhnten Döbel werden Deiner Rückkehr sicher ebenso entgegenfiebern wie die Stammtischbrüder.


----------



## geomas

EIn herzliches Petri an die Schleienfänger!

@Wuemmehunter - das Gewässer sieht ebenso toll aus wie die Tinca. Schön, daß es auf die altmodische Art und Weise (Waggler) geklappt hat.

@Orothred - ein sehr schöner Fisch - Glückwunsch zur ersten Schleie. 


Ich kann mich gut an meine erste Tinca erinnern. Die hab ich etwa einen halben Meter vom Ufer entfernt gefangen, weil meine Angelrolle kaputt war und die 1,65m Vollglasrute meinen Aktionsradius eingrenzte. 
Ohne diese technischen Schwierigkeiten -  tja, dann hätte ich Pose und Köder so weit rausgeballert wie „die Großen” (also wie die Jungs aus der 8. bis 10. Klasse) und Plötz und Rotfedern erbeutet wie die anderen.


----------



## Jason

Vorgenommen hatte ich mir ja heute Beton zu machen, aber da hat mir meine Frau den Wind aus den Segeln genommen. "Geh lieber angeln und mach hier nicht so ein Krach auf den Sonntag. Gesagt, getan. Bienenmaden waren noch zur Verfügung aber ich hatte keinen Würmer am Start.
Also schnell den Elektrospieß in die Erde gesteckt und ein paar Würmer ziehen. Aber Pustekuchen. Seid 2 Jahren habe ich einen FI Schalter,
und dann funktioniert das nicht mehr. Der FI wurde betätigt und im Haus gab es keinen Strom mehr.
Also bin ich mit den Bienenmaden an unser Vereinsflüsschen gezogen. Obwohl es gestern stark geregnet hatte war unsere Warme zwar sehr trübe aber der Wasserstand ließ zu wünschen übrig. Wurzel und Steine kommen an den Seiten langsam wie letztes Jahr zum Vorschein. Erhöhte Hängergefahr. Da ich mit der Pose angelte, konnte ich nicht tiefer als ca. 50 cm stellen. Selbst da hatte ich einige Hänger die sich zum Glück gut lösen ließen.
Im Hinterkopf hatte ich mir gewünscht, wieder eine Äsche zu fangen aber da muss das Glück so richtig auf deiner Seite stehen.
Gefangen habe ich letztendlich 5 Rotpunktdöbel. 4 unter 20cm und eine um die 25cm. Alle wurden schonend zurück gesetzt.
Ich muss echt sagen, dass der Angelausflug diesmal mir sehr Freude bereitet hat, da ich schon lange nicht mehr los war und meine Hände jetzt noch nach Fisch riechen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Wurzel im Bild rechte waren vor einigen Wochen noch nicht zu sehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Rotpunktdöbeln, lieber @jason 1 ! 
Schön, daß Du den Angelsonntag trotz widriger Umstände (Pegel, keine Würmer) so genießen konntest (und besser als mit Beton rumhantieren sowieso...).


----------



## Jason

@Orothred Petri zu der prächtigen Schleie. Saubere Arbeit.

@Wuemmehunter Auch dir ein herzliches Petri Heil zu deiner Schleie. Ich habe es glaube ich schon mal erwähnt. Für mich zählt die Schleie
auch zu den schönsten Friedfischen. Ich schließe mich Mini an. Einen wirklich genussvoller Bericht hast du für uns geschrieben.

@Minimax Ich wünsche dir alles gut. So ist das nun mal. Was muss, das muss. Komm gesund zurück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute mal wieder an einem mir bis dato unbekannten Kleingewässer - Typ Dorfteich. 
Dem recht idyllisch gelegenen Teich fehlte ganz offenbar Wasser, habe später am Tag aber noch stärker vom „Wassermangel” betroffene Gewässer gesehen.





Bevor die Bolo zum Einsatz gebracht wurde, hab ich ne Schwinge mit den bewährten „Sushi-Pellets” bestückt und diese sehr nah am Ufer angeboten.
Suboptimale Rutenablage, ging aber so.

An der Schwingspitzrute tat sich bis auf einen kurzen Ruckler nichts. 

Die Bolo brachte wenige Sekunden nach dem ersten Wurf einen Mini-Plötz. Die lütten Rutilusse scheinen mich zu verfolgen, seitdem ich in Schweden nach ihnen gesucht habe...
Es ging so weiter, viele kleine Rotaugen, hab die Bolo dann erstmal zur Ruhe gebettet. Hatte noch die alte DAM Winckle-Picker mit. 
Auch hier - Wurf, Rute abgelegt, die Spitze vibriert, biegt sich durch - Plötzlein! Immerhin hat eine kleine Rotfeder die Monotonie durchbrochen.
Der Wind wurde immer stärker und drehte ständig. Keine guten Bedingungen. 

Ich werde da vielleicht Ende August oder im September mal hin, dann mit selektiveren Ködern.





Dorf eben. Das Wetter war bis auf den sehr böigen und ständig drehenden Wind prima.


Bin dann über die Dörfer zu einem Waldteich, habe dort aber nicht geangelt, sondern nur geguckt.





Auf diesem Steg hab ich öfters gesessen. Dort habe ich auch die beiden kleinsten Tincas meiner Angelkarriere gefangen
- etwa 23cm, wenn ich die Kürze der beiden auf Made am Waggler gefangenen Baby-Schleien addiere ;-)

Bin einmal um den Teich herumgelaufen. 





Typisch für viele der Kleingewässer hier - der Steg hier ist für mich noch perfekt nutzbar. 
Hab schon von sehr viel maroderen Stegen geangelt.





Der Grund für die vielen Hänger an diesem schönen Waldteich wurde durch den sehr niedrigen Pegel offensichtlich.

Dieser Teich könnte evtl. Ziel für einen der kommenden Abende werden. Dann aber mit recht grobem Gerät.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> (und besser als mit Beton rumhantieren sowieso...).


Haha, das ist gut. Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht. Beton werde ich nun vor der Spätschicht machen müssen. Und danach an die Arbeit, 
in die heiße Halle. Ja, es soll wieder lauschig werden. Wenn ihr von mir nichts mehr hört, dann weil ich vielleicht einen Hitzeschlag erlitten habe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Der Grund für die vielen Hänger an diesem schönen Waldteich wurde durch den sehr niedrigen Pegel offensichtlich.


Der Klimawandel macht sich überall bemerkbar.


----------



## Mikesch

jason 1 schrieb:


> ...
> Also schnell den Elektrospieß in die Erde gesteckt und ein paar Würmer ziehen. Aber Pustekuchen. Seid 2 Jahren habe ich einen FI Schalter,
> und dann funktioniert das nicht mehr. Der FI wurde betätigt und im Haus gab es keinen Strom mehr.
> …


Das tut deiner Gesundheit sicher gut, Würmer kann man sich auch ohne Lebensgefahr besorgen.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel macht sich überall bemerkbar.


Nö. Nennt sich Verlandung. So alt wie Wasser auf der Erde.



mikesch schrieb:


> Das tut deiner Gesundheit sicher gut, Würmer kann man sich auch ohne Lebensgefahr besorgen.


...und die Würmer leiden auch drunter. Normal gesammelte sind viel agiler.....


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Pass auf Deine Fingernägel auf und komme gesund zurück.

Liebe Grüße

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Jason

mikesch schrieb:


> Das tut deiner Gesundheit sicher gut, Würmer kann man sich auch ohne Lebensgefahr besorgen.


Ach, das habe ich schon zig mal gemacht. Man darf am Erdspieß nur nicht die dritte Phase anklemmen. Dann ist alles gut. Aber wer davon keine Ahnung hat, BITTE FINGER DAVON LASSEN.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Gibt auch genügend, deutlich gesündere, Methoden, um Würmer zu gewinnen.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> ...und die Würmer leiden auch drunter. Normal gesammelte sind viel agiler.....


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber was soll man machen in der Not wenn es schnell gehen muss? Den Fischen ist es egal. Hauptsache sie schmecken. Gut, den einen oder anderen Nachteil hat es.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Gibt auch genügend, deutlich gesündere, Methoden, um Würmer zu gewinnen.


Ich weiß, z.B. Spüliwasser auf den Rasen schütten. Dann kommen sie auch hoch.


----------



## Andal

Nimm statt Spüli mal billigsten Senf im Wasser. Dann gehen die Würmer auch nicht ein. Oder klopf einen Eisenstab dezent in den Boden, dort wo es etwas feuchter ist. Bringt alles erstklassige Würmer - ohne zusätzliche Schäden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber was soll man machen in der Not wenn es schnell gehen muss? Den Fischen ist es egal. Hauptsache sie schmecken. Gut, den einen oder anderen Nachteil hat es.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Im Schlachtereibedarf oder Gewürzhandel ne Tüte Senfmehl kaufen, fertiger Senf ist bei weitem nicht so effektiv.
100g in 10L Wasser auflösen und damit mal ein paar Quadratmeter Rasen ordentlich bewässern.
Dauert keine 10min und du hast genug Würmer zum angeln, der Boden/Rasen leidet auch nicht dabei.
Wenn nix hoch kommt, ist der Boden eh Wurmleer.


----------



## Mikesch

Ein Komposthaufen, falls Garten vorhanden, ist auch sehr brauchbar. Zwar keine Tauwürmer aber fängige Gelbschwänze u. Mistwürmer.


----------



## geomas

^^ danke für den Senfmehl-Tipp, Bimmelrudi!


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Im Schlachtereibedarf oder Gewürzhandel ne Tüte Senfmehl kaufen, fertiger Senf ist bei weitem nicht so effektiv.
> 100g in 10L Wasser auflösen und damit mal ein paar Quadratmeter Rasen ordentlich bewässern.
> Dauert keine 10min und du hast genug Würmer zum angeln, der Boden/Rasen leidet auch nicht dabei.
> Wenn nix hoch kommt, ist der Boden eh Wurmleer.


Ggf. Atemmaske tragen... wenn das Wasser etwas warm ist. Senfgas heisst nicht umsonst so. Es kann dich zu Tränen rühren!


----------



## Lajos1

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ach, das habe ich schon zig mal gemacht. Man darf am Erdspieß nur nicht die dritte Phase anklemmen. Dann ist alles gut. Aber wer davon keine Ahnung hat, BITTE FINGER DAVON LASSEN.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hallo,

vor vielen Jahrzehnten suchte ich Würmer auch elektrisch. Ging auch ganz gut und wurde damals anscheinend auch öfters praktiziert, es gab dadurch jährlich auch einige tote Angler, wie man in den Angelzeitschriften immer wieder las, aber wenn man jung ist negiert man da einiges. Erst als ich von zwei Elektrikern, unabhängig voneinander, auf die bestehende Lebensgefahr hingewiesen wurde unterließ ich dies.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Ggf. Atemmaske tragen... wenn das Wasser etwas warm ist. Senfgas heisst nicht umsonst so. Es kann dich zu Tränen rühren!



Hallo,

hoffentlich kommt jetzt nicht einer mit echtem Senfgas.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rutilus69

Ein ganz dickes Petri an alle, vor allem zur 80er Barbe! 

Nachdem ich meine Pläne für den Sonnabend Abend umschubsen musste, da der geplante See eher einem Campingplatz glich und ich am nahe gelegenen Kanal nur sehr spärlich gefangen habe, habe ich den Entschluss gefasst, Sonntag früh noch mal mein Glück an dem Teich zu versuchen, der mir letztes Wochenende die zwei Abrisse beschert hatte. 
Leider bin ich nicht ganz so früh wach geworden wie gehofft - wo bleibt die senile Bettflucht, wenn man sie mal braucht . Aber das Auto war noch gepackt und so saß ich gegen halb sechs am Wasser.
Diesmal war ich etwas schlauer und hatte mein Gerät etwas kräftiger gewählt. Heute also mal mit 0.22er Hauptschnur, 0.18er Vorfach und einem 10er Haken. Die Pose war kaum im Wasser, als das Spielchen losging. Eine Nano Plötze und eine sehr schöne 25er Rotfeder wünschten mir innerhalb der ersten Viertelstunde einen guten Morgen.
Danach war erstmal Ruhe, wenn man von dem Radio der Jungs gegenüber absieht. Eine Entenfamilie zog geruhsam ihre Bahn und neben mir schnappten sich die Eisvögel einen Brutfisch nach dem anderen. Einfach idyllisch.
Ich hatte mir grade einen Kaffee eingegossen, als Leben in die Pose kam. Kurz wanderte sie hin und her um dann mit Schwung abzutauchen. Der Kaffee flog in die Ecke und nach dem Anhieb ging die wilde Jagd los. Allerdings nicht ganz so heftig wie letztes Wochenende. Dank der etwas stärkeren Schnur konnte ich den Kollegen davon abhalten in den Seerosen zu verschwinden und so lag nach ein paar Minuten ein wunderschöner, recht properer Schuppenkarpfen in meinem Kescher. Mit gut 40cm kein Riese, aber dafür war es mein erster dieser Art.

Danach war erstmal Ruhe, kein Wunder bei dem Trubel, den wir da veranstaltet hatten. 
Ich bin dann noch drei Stunden geblieben und konnte noch einige Brassen der U40 Größe zum Landgang überreden.

Es war wieder mal ein richtig schöner Vormittag am Wasser.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig, Gentlemen, muss ich euch wie jedes Jahr für einige Wochen Lebewohl sagen, morgen um 4100 hrs kommt das Taxi das mich bis Ende August von jeder Form des Angelns und auch von Euch, meinen lieben Ükelbrüdern hinwegreisst- ich hoffe, in der Zeit hier etwas mitlesen zu können. Daher einen Schönen Hochsommer für Euch, mit herrlichen Erlebnissen am Wasser, Tollen Fängen, und natürlich unterhaltsamen und bitte zivilisiertem Geschnatter hier im Ükel,
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Du stimmt uns traurig. 
Mach das Beste aus der Zeit und komm gesund wieder!


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil Rutilus und danke für den lesenswerten Bericht!​


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : herzliches Petri zu Deinem bunten Strauß an Sonntagsfischen! Schön geschriebener Bericht, danke dafür!


----------



## Tricast

Der Sonntag ist vorüber und wir haben es überlebt. 16 Kinder wurden angemeldet und am Ende waren es 22. Soviel hatten wir noch nie und da unser Equipment limitiert war mußten wir immer 2 Kinder auf einen Platz mit einer Angel setzen. Es ging überraschend gut, sogar sehr gut und die Kids haben sich auch immer wieder abgewechselt ganz ohne gezerre. Vorweg muß ich sagen, es hat unheimlich Spass gemacht und einige der Kinder waren so was von gut drauf alle Achtung. Besonders ein 8 jähriger der alle Fische kannte und sie auch beschreiben konnte. Das Rotauge hat rote Augen und die Rotfeder hat rote Flossen, es war eine Freude dem Jungen zuzuhören. Gefangen wurde auch und jedes Kind hatte mindestens 3-4 Fische überlisten können; meistens Rotaugen der Größe 10 cm. Zum Schluß fragte Susanne noch einen Vater ob es seinem Sohn gefallen hat. Die Antwort: Ich brauche nur in seine Augen schauen.
Der Vorsitzende des Landesverbandes Bremen war auch noch da und brachte einen Gutschein für die Angelprüfung mit. Den hat Susanne dann einem 12 jährigen zugelost der auch in der Nähe wohnt. (Viele der Kinder waren erst 8 oder 9 Jahre alt und hätten mit dem Gutschein nichts anfangen können.) Mit 13 können sie den Vorbereitungslehrgang besuchen und mit 14 erhalten sie dann den Prüfungsausweis. Es passt also. Viele Eltern waren auch anwesend und haben uns tatkräftig unterstützt. Tische raustragen und schon eindecken, Getränke für die Kinder bereitstellen und auch immer wieder beim Anködern oder beim lösen des Hakens geholfen. Keschern brauchten wir dieses Jahr keinen Fisch denn die Satzkarpfen haben uns dieses Jahr verschont. Um 12 wurde der Grill angeschmissen und es gab für alle Bratwurst und Nudelsalat. Zum Glück hatte Susanne am Samstag noch Bratwürste nachgekauft sonst wäre es Eng geworden. Jedenfalls wurden 75 Bratwürste verspeist und auch gut Nudelsalat gegessen wobei die Kinder sich mehr an das Toastbrot hielten. Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung ich könnte es meinen Fischies zukommen lassen aber weit gefehlt.
Jetzt werden wir noch mit 2 Nachzüglern einmal ans Wasser gehen und dann will ich endlich den Entwässerungsgraben erkunden.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Susanne und Heinz

PS. Susanne weigert sich immer Bilder mit Kindern ins Netz zu stellen. Es gäbe zu viele Idioten die sich daran hochziehen.


----------



## Tricast

@rutilus69 : Da hast Du aber einen lauschigen Angelplatz, das sieht richtig gut aus. Und Petri zu den Fischen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Ggf. Atemmaske tragen... wenn das Wasser etwas warm ist. Senfgas heisst nicht umsonst so. Es kann dich zu Tränen rühren!



Brauchst keine Maske, selbst wenn da nen kilo in 1Liter angerührt wird.
Normales Leitungs-oder Regenwasser, bei heißem Wasser killst eh alles ohne das es noch hochkrabbeln muß.


----------



## Kochtopf

Da hat Susanne recht mit den Fotos, allein schon wegen des Rechts am eigenen Bild aber eine tolle Veranstaltung habt ihr da geliefert, Respekt!


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : schön, daß bei Euch alles so gut geklappt hat! Tolle Aktion, da wünsche ich ne schöne Runde mit den Nachzüglern und natürlich auch bei Deinem Graben-Ansitz!
Und ja: Vorsicht bei Fotos von Kindern. So was kann bei allen guten Absichten nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Jason

@Tricast Da habt ihr ganz schön was auf die Beine gestellt. Die Begeisterung der Kinder hätte ich gerne gesehen. Sehr schön. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Jungs.

@Tricast 
Tolle Aktion, Heinz.
Weiter so.
Die Angelei braucht unbedingt Nachwuchs!


----------



## Orothred

Mal eine Frage zu meiner Schleienpirsch von gestern:

Ich hatte zwei Posenmontagen draußen, eine mit Tauwurm und eine mit Mais (3-4 Körner auf dem Haken).

Die gefangene Schleie hat auf den Tauwurm gebissen. Außerdem hatte ich noch ein paar Zupfer an der Tauwurmpose, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte.

Die Pose mit Mais hat sich in den 7 Stunden am Wasser nicht ein einziges Mal bewegt, trotz verschiedener Tiefen und Positionen im See. Auch hatte ich an der Stelle, an der ich später mit Tauwurm die Schleie gefangen hatte, vorher schon Mais positioniert gehabt auf gleicher Tiefe.

So, erster Gedanke: Die Schleien hatten halt keinen Bock auf Mais....klar

Allerdings fand ich im Magen des Tieres später kaum verdaute Maiskörner, die nur aus meinem Futter, dass ich eingebracht hatte, kommen konnten (woher auch sonst  )...also doch irgendwie Bock auf Mais 

So, warum also so überhaupt keine Beachtung der Maispose? Eventuell mit einzelnen Körnern eher sinnvoll? Bin auf Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es war einfach der falsche Moment.
Wenn ne hungrige Schleie vorbeikommt ist egal ob gerade Mais oder Wurm daliegt.
Beides wird zum Erfolg führen.

Also einfach geduldig sein mit dem Mais(auf oder maximal knapp überm Grund!!!). Dann klappt es auch mit der Maisschleie.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  Werter Kollege, welche Bolo würdest du mir den ans Herz legen? Habt mit der Browning Black Magic spekuliert in 7 mtr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ne schöne leichte schnelle 7m Bolo zum kleinen Preis fände ich auch sehr interessant


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es war einfach der falsche Moment.
> Wenn ne hungrige Schleie vorbeikommt ist egal ob gerade Mais oder Wurm daliegt.
> Beides wird zum Erfolg führen.
> 
> Also einfach geduldig sein mit dem Mais(auf oder maximal knapp überm Grund!!!). Dann klappt es auch mit der Maisschleie.



Madenbündel 4tw!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ne schöne leichte schnelle 7m Bolo zum kleinen Preis fände ich auch sehr interessant



Was bietet denn Dein Haus und Hofliferant Ali auf diesem Sektor? Bolo´s bietet er jedenfalls auch an.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Was bietet denn Dein Haus und Hofliferant Ali auf diesem Sektor? Bolo´s bietet er jedenfalls auch an.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Jo aber die Erfahrungsberichte die ich las waren nicht überzeugend- zu schwer zu wabbelig


----------



## geomas

@Orothred : gar kein Biß auf Mais in der warmen Jahreszeit zu bekommen ist für mich komplett unvorstellbar. 
Ich halte Dosenmais für einen der besten Friedfischköder überhaupt, nur selektiv ist er ganz sicher nicht (gilt auch für andere Köder-Klassiker wie Made, Wurm, Teig).
Hast Du gar keine hungrigen „Weißfische” im See? Ich nehme bei direkter Anköderung am Haken 1-2 Maiskörner, am Haar 1-3 Körner.
Wenn Mini-Plötz oder kleine Rotfedern im Gewässer sind, ist die Hakengröße und Zahl der angeköderten Maiskörner egal - die knallen drauf und schaffen es gelegentlich sich selbst zu haken.


----------



## Orothred

geomas schrieb:


> @Orothred : gar kein Biß auf Mais in der warmen Jahreszeit zu bekommen ist für mich komplett unvorstellbar.
> Ich halte Dosenmais für einen der besten Friedfischköder überhaupt, nur selektiv ist er ganz sicher nicht (gilt auch für andere Köder-Klassiker wie Made, Wurm, Teig).
> Hast Du gar keine hungrigen „Weißfische” im See? Ich nehme bei direkter Anköderung am Haken 1-2 Maiskörner, am Haar 1-3 Körner.
> Wenn Mini-Plötz oder kleine Rotfedern im Gewässer sind, ist die Hakengröße und Zahl der angeköderten Maiskörner egal - die knallen drauf und schaffen es gelegentlich sich selbst zu haken.



Ich war an diesem Gewässer zum ersten Mal. Das komplette Ausbleiben von Weißfisch hat mich auch sehr gewundert.....ich hatte tatsächlich nur diese eine Schleie, die doch recht energisch die Pose zum wegziehen gebracht hat und sofort nach einem kurzen Anhieb hing, und ein paar Wurm-Knabberer, die sich nicht verhaften lassen wollten. Hier tippe ich auch eher auf Schleie oder Barsch.....die Mais-Pose war unberührt....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Madenbündel 4tw!



Maden sind ein Topköder für Schleien, nur leider nicht da zu gebrauchen wo sehr viele Weißfische sind.




Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca  Werter Kollege, welche Bolo würdest du mir den ans Herz legen? Habt mit der Browning Black Magic spekuliert in 7 mtr.




Erstmal ist wichtig wie und wo du damit angeln willst.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ne schöne leichte schnelle 7m Bolo zum kleinen Preis fände ich auch sehr interessant


Das fände ich auch sehr nett - gibt es aber wohl nicht..


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> @Orothred : gar kein Biß auf Mais in der warmen Jahreszeit zu bekommen ist für mich komplett unvorstellbar.
> Ich halte Dosenmais für einen der besten Friedfischköder überhaupt, nur selektiv ist er ganz sicher nicht (gilt auch für andere Köder-Klassiker wie Made, Wurm, Teig).
> Hast Du gar keine hungrigen „Weißfische” im See? Ich nehme bei direkter Anköderung am Haken 1-2 Maiskörner, am Haar 1-3 Körner.
> Wenn Mini-Plötz oder kleine Rotfedern im Gewässer sind, ist die Hakengröße und Zahl der angeköderten Maiskörner egal - die knallen drauf und schaffen es gelegentlich sich selbst zu haken.


Dem kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen. Zur Zeit fange ich sogar hauptsächlich auf Mais.
Sobald ich ein paar Maden aufziehe, stürzen sich nur die kleinen Ukeleis wie wild drauf und auf Wurm kommen nur kleine Barsche zum Vorschein, die sich den Wurm (der teilweise größer ist als sie selbst) komplett reinziehen.

Stimmt nicht ganz, die letzte Schleie wollte auch den Wurm. Allerdings hätte sie bestimmt auch den Mais genommen, wenn er grade am Haken gehangen hätte ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Maden sind ein Topköder für Schleien, nur leider nicht da zu gebrauchen wo sehr viele Weißfische sind.



5 Euro fürs Phrasenschwein!  (Mit der richtigen Strategie funktionieren auch Maden im Weißfischpool)


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Was bietet denn Dein Haus und Hofliferant Ali auf diesem Sektor? Bolo´s bietet er jedenfalls auch an.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Och, da verbrennt man leicht sein Geld für maximal unbrauchbaren Schrott - lieber nicht..

PS: Gratulation für eure gelungene Aktion für die Kinder - finde ich wirklich ganz toll von euch..


----------



## Orothred

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Maden sind ein Topköder für Schleien, nur leider nicht da zu gebrauchen wo sehr viele Weißfische sind.



Dann sollte ich wohl aufgrund des offenbar akuten Weißfischmangels an diesem Gewässer das nächste Mal unbedingt mit Maden los


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 5 Euro fürs Phrasenschwein!  (Mit der richtigen Strategie funktionieren auch Maden im Weißfischpool)



Nur in dem Moment wenn die Schleien da sind.
Man merkt es an den ausbleibenden Weißfischbissen. 
Dann kann man auch mal ein Madenbündel in den Plötzenteich halten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Orothred schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich wohl aufgrund des offenbar akuten Weißfischmangels an diesem Gewässer das nächste Mal unbedingt mit Maden los




Auf jeden Fall, du Gesegneter!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst mit festgestellter Pose angeln.
> Dadurch ist auch die Verteilung der Bleie variabler und man kann die Sinkgeschwindigkeit des Köders darüber beeinflussen.
> Längere Rute macht ne bessere Kontrolle über die Schnur!
> Du kannst die Montage länger weiter draußen in der Spur halten.
> Usw..



Ey Prof, das geht mit einer Matchrute von 4,20m genauso gut! Du kannst nur eines nicht, die Tiefe ausgleichen (daher lange Bolo in meinen Augen). Ich hab meine Matchrute den ganzen Sommer bis jetzt die Elbe runtergeknüppelt und recht gut fangen können, ohne Nachteile. Einzig:

Meine Wurstfinger (zu kurz) für die Kontrolle der Schnur (Bogen rausnehmen, Montage anliften) sind gegen die Idee dieser Methode. Ich breche mir fast immer die Hände. Solange wie der Fluss nicht tiefer wie die Matchrute ist, kannst du auf eine Bolo verzichten, darauf lege ich mich fest.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur in dem Moment wenn die Schleien da sind.
> Man merkt es an den ausbleibenden Weißfischbissen.
> Dann kann man auch mal ein Madenbündel in den Plötzenteich halten.



Die Kunst ist es doch, mit den Maden im Plötzenteich die Schleien zu fangen. Bisschen Fischmehl ins Futter, tote Maden und dann einfach mal ne große Startfütterung (passiv, bindig, yolo) ohne große weiteren Aktionen danach.

Ich halte das kontinuierliche Füttern eher als Fehler, weil die kleinen Weißfische recht stark auf Geräusche ansprechen. Wer viel Schleudert, hat danach nen Muskelkater vom Plötzen heben. Ich kenne auch keine Gewässer, wo du keine anderen Fischarten neben Schleien hast. Entweder sind es Rotaugen oder Rotfedern, ferner Brassen/Karpfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ey Prof, das geht mit einer Matchrute von 4,20m genauso gut!




Nein.
Ich hab auch Matchruten besessen und hab auch noch ne 4,50m Telematch und ne 5m Bolo.
Noch länger geht auch noch besser!
Zumindestens bis 7m Länge. Dann wird es unhandlich.
Manchen reichen auch schon 6m.

Klar kann man kürzer Fische fangen aber die bessere Konrolle hat man einfach mit längerer Rute.
Probier das mal aus(zur Not vermache ich dir günstig ne 6m Bolo).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Solange wie der Fluss nicht tiefer wie die Matchrute ist, kannst du auf eine Bolo verzichten, darauf lege ich mich fest.




Es wirft sich ja schon doof wenn die Pose fast an der Spitze Rute hängt.
Und mit Laufpose im Fluss........da fallen starkes Verzögern um den Köder mal aufschwimmen zu lassen und andere Variationen gleich aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ich hab auch Matchruten besessen und hab auch noch ne 4,50m Telematch und ne 5m Bolo.
> Noch länger geht auch noch besser!
> Zumindestens bis 7m Länge. Dann wird es unhandlich.
> Manchen reichen auch schon 6m.
> 
> Klar kann man kürzer Fische fangen aber die bessere Konrolle hat man einfach mit längerer Rute.
> Probier das mal aus(zur Not vermache ich dir günstig ne 6m Bolo).



Wieso? Was willst du auf den letzten 50 Meter weitab hinter deinem Futterplatz kontrollieren? Ich werfen meine Bälle auf maximal 15 Meter, danach habe ich die Drift auf bis zu 30 Meter effektiv. Sofern die Strömung nicht in den Gefilden der Fahrrinne liegt, bleibt das Futter ja auch liegen. Ich nutze diese Fläche, danach lasse ich den Stick/Avon ohnehin laufen wie der Gott es will. Nutze ich Lose Feed, lautet das Motto ohnehin freie Fahrt.

Die Montagen an der Bolo/Matchrute sind in beiden Fällen gleich, die Art des Angelns auch. Nur die Länge unterscheidet sich und auch das kann ich durch eine richtige Spotwahl ausgleichen. Du kannst mit der Match halt nicht tiefer angeln als Rute lang mit festen Posen, was ein riesiger Nachteil ist. Ansonsten halte ich die meisten Faktoren für vernachlässigbar. Wer nutzt denn Driften auf große Distanzen? Ich hab das bis 60 Meter ausprobiert, da sehe ich so gut wie nichts mehr.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es wirft sich ja schon doof wenn die Pose fast an der Spitze Rute hängt.
> Und mit Laufpose im Fluss........da fallen starkes Verzögern um den Köder mal aufschwimmen zu lassen und andere Variationen gleich aus.



Mir gehts um die Matchrute, nicht um die freilaufende Pose. (halte ich auch für Schrottig) Und werfen fällt bei mir auch Flach, ich pendel das Ding vor meinen Füßen ins Wasser und dann gute Reise.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe jetzt die DAM Backbone in 5 mtr zum Köfistippen wenn es mit den Stellfischruten ans Wasser geht, frischer Köfi fängt meiner Ansicht nach besser als gefrorener. Mit der 7 mtr würde ich mit der Pose auf alle Arten mit größerer Tiefe stippen, mein Gewässer hat  bei 7 mtr Wassertiefe an meinem bevorzugtem Platz von Aal, Barsch, Schleie, Güster, Brassen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern alles zu bieten. Und dann noch Rotpunktdöbel bis zu 5kg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Japp.
Da liegt der Hund begraben. 
Vor den Füßen reicht meist ne Matchrute.
Ist ja dann wie trotten, nur etwas stationärer. 
Ufernahes Angeln erfordert keine Bolo. Geht damit aber auch.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ..............Ich werfen meine Bälle auf maximal 15 Meter,,
> Die Montagen an der Bolo/Matchrute sind in beiden Fällen gleich, die Art des Angelns auch.
> .................Du kannst mit der Match halt nicht tiefer angeln als Rute lang mit festen Posen, was ein riesiger Nachteil ist..



Nicht unbedingt weiter stromab sondern weiter draußen.
Ich schrieb ja:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Längere Rute macht ne bessere Kontrolle über die Schnur!
> *Du kannst die Montage länger weiter draußen in der Spur halten.*
> Usw..




Mit der Bolo bist du am (großen) Fluss flexibler was die Entfernung und Tiefe angeht.
Also im Vorteil.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Och, da verbrennt man leicht sein Geld für maximal unbrauchbaren Schrott - lieber nicht..
> 
> PS: Gratulation für eure gelungene Aktion für die Kinder - finde ich wirklich ganz toll von euch..


Ich hatte bisher bis auf Haken nix unbrauchbares (ich finde 2er Haken sollten sich nicht von Hand ohne Weiteres verbiegen lassen),  ansonsten bin ich mit meinen Nubbsies und Posen sehr glücklich aber es hilft, Userberichte zu lesen (was manchmal durch maschinelle Übersetzung sehr spaßig ist)
Ruten habe ich mir bisher verkniffen, aber die China Pin war der mit Abstand beste Kauf der Plattform 

@Professor Tinca 7m Bolo Preisleistungs Sieger - kannst du da was empfehlen? Kennst ja meine Bedingungen aus Erzählungen und Fotos. Mir ist lieber eine leichtere Rute denn die Möglichkeit sie als stellfischrute zu zweckentfremden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die DAM Backbone in 5 mtr zum Köfistippen wenn es mit den Stellfischruten ans Wasser geht, frischer Köfi fängt meiner Ansicht nach besser als gefrorener. Mit der 7 mtr würde ich mit der Pose auf alle Arten mit größerer Tiefe stippen, mein Gewässer hat  bei 7 mtr Wassertiefe an meinem bevorzugtem Platz von Aal, Barsch, Schleie, Güster, Brassen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern alles zu bieten. Und dann noch Rotpunktdöbel bis zu 5kg.



Also wenn in 7m Tiefe angeln willst, sollte die Rute theoretisch 8m sein.
Da die aber echt unhandlich werden, würde ich ne 7m nehmen und nur 6m tief angeln.

5kg Fische sind schon eine Herausforderung an einer Standardbolo.
Also ein kräftiges Modell.

Dafür würde ich pers. irgendwas in der alten Shimano TE7 Stärke(-50gr. WG) nehmen oder ne Trabucco Atomic XS 6(-60gr. WG), Trabucco Frangente Extreme oder ne Maver Invincible extreme.

Für Barsch, Plötz, Roddow, Güster und Brachsen würde auch ne Nummer schwächer reichen.
Trabucco Energhia allround, Maver superpotente, Trabucco Atomic copetition oder die Shimano TE5 Stärke.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca 7m Bolo Preisleistungs Sieger - kannst du da was empfehlen? Kennst ja meine Bedingungen aus Erzählungen und Fotos. Mir ist lieber eine leichtere Rute denn die Möglichkeit sie als stellfischrute zu zweckentfremden



Nimm ruhig ne Trabucco Energhia allround.
Die hab ich ja in 6m und kann sie bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit der Bolo bist du am (großen) Fluss flexibler was die Entfernung und Tiefe angeht.
> Also im Vorteil.



Tiefe unterschreibe dir ich sofort, Entfernung halte ich für Zweischneidig. An den tiefen Buhnen (4 Meter+) ist die Matchrute dann auch Überflüssig. Bei dem jetzigen Wasserstand kann ich jedem Bolo-Angler ohne weiteres Paroli bieten. Auf Brassen den Stick an einen Hügel treiben lassen, Blei bleibt liegen und dann kommt auch der Biss. Auf Rotaugen die freie Fahrt und immer schön den Schnurbogen kurz halten, dann hast du auch ne gute Ausbeute.

Du kriegst ne Matchrute definitiv an jedem großen Fluss zum Laufen, aber nicht an jeder Stelle.

(ich gehe mit der Matchrute auch von Buhne zu Buhne mit Lose Feed auf Rotaugen, funktioniert tadellos)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kriegst ne Matchrute definitiv an jedem großen Fluss zum Laufen, aber nicht an jeder Stelle.
> 
> (ich gehe mit der Matchrute auch von Buhne zu Buhne mit Lose Feed auf Rotaugen, funktioniert tadellos)



Du hast ja auch noch Buhnen und stehst dann schon im Strom. 
 Aber da sind wir uns wieder einig.
Man kann mit der Bolo am Fluss alles machen was man auch mit ner Match kann - und noch mehr!


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Maske, selbst wenn da nen kilo in 1Liter angerührt wird.
> Normales Leitungs-oder Regenwasser, bei heißem Wasser killst eh alles ohne das es noch hochkrabbeln muß.


Ich kenne es halt vom Senf machen, den ißt auch keiner heiss und frisch. Da steigt schon ein recht würziges Dampferl auf.
War auch mehr als Scherz gedacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch noch Buhnen und stehst dann schon im Strom.
> Aber da sind wir uns wieder einig.
> Man kann mit der Bolo am Fluss alles machen was man auch mit ner Match kann - und noch mehr!



Die Buhnen sind bei mir jetzt aber auch irgendwie nutzlos. Kaum nen Meter tief, voller kleiner Weißfische und monströser Rapfen. Ich glaube in der harten Strömung wäre die Bolo wieder sinniger. Das ist halt das Kernproblem beim Posenangeln im Allgemeinen. Du hast an jeder Buhne, jedem Fluss, jeder Struktur wieder unterschiedliche Anforderungen. Beim Feedern wechselt du einfach das Korbgewicht, beim Matchen/Bolo im Fluss musst du Posen/Montagen bis hin zu der Fütterung massiv anpassen. Die Strömungskanten haben ja auch viele Gesichter, da kannst du im Spielraum von ganz wenigen Metern ganz andere Ergebnisse erzielen.

Ich hab gestern ungefähr 20 Brassen gefangen und das war auch son Spielchen für Wissenschaftler. Im ruhigen Wasser (leichtere Strömung) nur kleine Alande, in der mittleren Strömung an der Kante dann teils Brassen, dann Güstern. Im Kernbereich (um die 50 Gramm / 60 Gramm) an Strömung dann 15 Brassen, aber auch nur dann, wenn das Vorfach dicht am Korb lag. Du hättest auch keine einzige Brasse fangen können bei diesem Szenario. Angeln halt, widerliches Hobby.


----------



## Hecht100+

Also dann werde ich mich mal in die leichtere Richtung orientieren. Was ich vergaß ist noch die Graser und Normalokarpfengruppe, die locker über die 15kg gehen. Aber dafür habe ich anderes Material. Und wenn dann wirklich mal eine der größten Rebo beißen sollte, muss ich eben etwas mehr aufpassen. Werde mir deine Rutentipps mal in Ruhe anschauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>



Petri Heil zum Fastfünfziger Brassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also dann werde ich mich mal in die leichtere Richtung orientieren. Was ich vergaß ist noch die Graser und Normalokarpfengruppe, die locker über die 15kg gehen. Aber dafür habe ich anderes Material. Und wenn dann wirklich mal eine der größten Rebo beißen sollte, muss ich eben etwas mehr aufpassen. Werde mir deine Rutentipps mal in Ruhe anschauen.




Ja mach mal.
Wenn etwas PLatz zum Drillen ist gehen ja auch 6-7 Kilo Karpfen noch aber dann dauerts halt ein bisschen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum Fastfünfziger Brassen.



Du spielst mit dem Feuer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du spielst mit dem Feuer.



OK 51er.

Muss dich doch locken zur Competition.  

Immerhin:



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will euch nur wegrasieren. So unterschiedlich sind die Motivationen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss dich doch locken zur Competition.



Ich hab das Scheiss Maßband immernoch nicht, weil ich chronisch Pleite bin. Ich hab mir nen neuen Feeder-Chair zulegen müssen, weil bei meiner BOX das Gewinde durch ist, dann brauche ich soviele Neuanschaffungen (Kescher war 2x durch, neuer Mini PC), da war kein Cent mehr für sowas über.

Meine Fische waren für den Zollstock auch leider zu groß! (  ) Ich kaufe das Ding nächsten Monat, bzw. im September, dieses Jahr komme ich finanziell aber auf allen Ebenen einfach nicht aus dem Ar***. (Klingt Komisch, aber jeder Euro zählt)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keine Ausreden.
Son Kram gibts doch als Werbegeschenk in jeder Baufirma/Baumarkt.

Ansonsten fürn AppelundnEi ein Schneidermaßband.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meine Fische waren für den Zollstock auch leider zu groß! (  )




Und keinen Zolli ausm Puppenhaus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und keinen Zolli ausm Puppenhaus.



Ich hatte dir die Bilder von meinem Puppenhaus im Vertrauen geschickt...... 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ausreden.
> Son Kram gibts doch als Werbegeschenk in jeder Baufirma/Baumarkt.
> 
> Ansonsten fürn AppelundnEi ein Schneidermaßband.



Richtige Scales habe ich bis jetzt kaum gefunden. Nur unpraktisch groß im Internet. Um den Grund meines Problemes zu Vervollständigen: Ich würde die Bilder auch für meinen Blog verwenden, die Messlatten der Hersteller sind aber alle mit Werbung zugeschissen. Ich hab eigentlich eher mit dem Gedanken gespielt, eines Anfertigen zu lassen. Dennis Knollnase von Angeln mit Stil muss ich da noch mal penetrieren, der hat son Teil mit seinem Label.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oh...sorry


----------



## Tricast

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab das Scheiss Maßband immernoch nicht, weil ich chronisch Pleite bin. Ich hab mir nen neuen Feeder-Chair zulegen müssen, weil bei meiner BOX das Gewinde durch ist, dann brauche ich soviele Neuanschaffungen (Kescher war 2x durch, neuer Mini PC), da war kein Cent mehr für sowas über.
> 
> Meine Fische waren für den Zollstock auch leider zu groß! (  ) Ich kaufe das Ding nächsten Monat, bzw. im September, dieses Jahr komme ich finanziell aber auf allen Ebenen einfach nicht aus dem Ar***. (Klingt Komisch, aber jeder Euro zählt)



Kein Wunder wenn Du Feederkörbe von GURU kaufst und schon wieder neue Feederruten, diesmal von MS. Was ist denn mit den "tollen" Ruten von Browning von denen Du so geschwärmt hast? Ich als fast Bremer kann nur sagen: Haben kommt von Sparen und nicht von ausgeben!

Viele Grüße


Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn Du Feederkörbe von GURU kaufst und schon wieder neue Feederruten, diesmal von MS. Was ist denn mit den "tollen" Ruten von Browning von denen Du so geschwärmt hast? Ich als fast Bremer kann nur sagen: Haben kommt von Sparen und nicht von ausgeben!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> 
> Heinz



Heinz, die Rute wurde mir für einen Testbericht zugesandt, da floss kein einziger Euro! Die Körbe von Guru sind auch nicht so teuer, das Stück lag bei 2,20 Euro, was für die Machart akzeptabel ist. Mit meinen Browningruten bin ich auch ganz zufrieden, leider gibt es meine alten Modelle aber nicht mehr Markt. Aktuell bin ich mit der Marke auch nicht mehr im Einklang, die guten Dinge (praktischen) wurden schlicht ersetzt. Keine Easybox mehr, keine Black Magic Feederruten, die neue F1 und Wand kommt nur noch mit 2 Spitzen anstelle von 3. Viele Ruten nur noch mit Zweiteilung, was ich bei langen Gerten nicht mag.


----------



## geomas

Das Schwanzflossen-Foto ist schon mal bombig, FF!
Die anderen Bilder kann ich nicht sehen, wird nur IMG in eckigen Klammern angezeigt.

Ach ja - daß bewährte Produkte durch qualitativ nicht überzeugende oder von Sparzwängen gezeichnete Nachfolger ersetzt werden ist leider Gang und Gäbe.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, danke für die Petris zur gestrigen Schleien. Für aLle, die ich noch nicht zur Ihren Fängen beglückwünscht habe, sei das hiermit nachgeholt. Ganz besonders gilt das für @Tricast und seine Werte Lebensgefährtin. Eine tolle Aktion, die Ihr da wieder auf die Beine gestellt habt. @Fantastic Fishing gilt auch ein herzliches Petri für seinen Erfolg am Niedrigwasser. War gestern ohne Ang l in den Elbtalauen. Der Wasserstand ist zwar noch nicht so niedrig wie im letzten Jahr, aber an einigen Buhnenfeldern muss man dem Fisch ganz schön entgegenlaufen.
@Minimax: Auch von mir alles Gute für die lange Reise. Melde Dich mal!
Anbei noch ein Schnappschuss aus Dachau, wohin es mich für die nächsten zwei Tage beruflich verschlagen hat. Aber das Schild hat seine aBerechtigubg: direkt unter der Brücke stehen die 50+ Rotpunktdöbel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Das Schwanzflossen-Foto ist schon mal bombig, FF!
> Die anderen Bilder kann ich nicht sehen, wird nur IMG in eckigen Klammern angezeigt.
> 
> Ach ja - daß bewährte Produkte durch qualitativ nicht überzeugende oder von Sparzwängen gezeichnete Nachfolger ersetzt werden ist leider Gang und Gäbe.



Bewährt ist ja auch immer eine Ansicht des Betrachters, aber grundsolide Durchdacht finde ich irgendwo wichtig. Eine dreigeteilte Feederrute mit einer straffen Aktion in den Längen 3/3,3/3,6/3,9/4,2 mit Gewichten 40/60/80/100/120/160/240 sollte doch drin sein? Die alten Black Magics waren so gut, weil sie erstens leicht waren, zweitens in der Aktion erstklassig und drittens von den Spitzen her ne Wucht. Die LM 3,6 beispielsweise hatte Karbonspitzen in 2,2 Milli im Einschub, wat ne richtig gute Bissanzeige bedeutete. Rute war nen Dreiteiler, einfach nen Traum insgesamt.

Was kam danach? Scheisstöcker mit schlechten Teilungen, hohen Gewichten, weniger oder recht fetten Spitzen. Das solide/preislich durchdachte Sortiment wurde schlicht mit Schrott ersetzt, um die höherpreisigen Modelle besser zu platzieren. Ist halt Doof, wenn die Black Magic damals besser perfoment hat wie die Vipers dieser Welt......


----------



## geomas

^  na, dann hoffe ich mal, daß Du in der MS-Testrute die alten Black-Magic-Tugenden wiederfindest.

Auf dem Weg zu mir ist wieder mal ne alte leichte Picker: knapp 8 Fuß, durchgehender Korkgriff mit Schieberollenhaltern. 
Vermutlich kann sie nicht ganz mit der hochklassigen Balzer-Editions-Rute (von Heinz) mithalten, aber Spaß wird sie mir mit Sicherheit machen (so sie denn heil ankommt).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^  na, dann hoffe ich mal, daß Du in der MS-Testrute die alten Black-Magic-Tugenden wiederfindest.
> 
> Auf dem Weg zu mir ist wieder mal ne alte leichte Picker: knapp 8 Fuß, durchgehender Korkgriff mit Schieberollenhaltern.
> Vermutlich kann sie nicht ganz mit der hochklassigen Balzer-Editions-Rute (von Heinz) mithalten, aber Spaß wird sie mir mit Sicherheit machen (so sie denn heil ankommt).



MS-Range ist ne Klasse Marke, wird in meinen Augen komplett unterschätzt. Ich hab auch ne Matchrute aus dem Sortiment, die durchaus als Perfekt für viele Anwendungsbereiche gelten mag. Ich spiele tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken, mir weitere Gerten aus dem Sortiment zuzulegen. Geplant hatte ich eigentlich Korum-Feederruten.....sie haben ihre Serie aber eingestellt.


----------



## geomas

^ genau diese Modellpolitik (eingestellte Produke, Wirrwarr bei den Namen und Modellen, kurze Produktzyklen) wird einigen Herstellern auf die Füße fallen.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> ^
> Auf dem Weg zu mir ist wieder mal ne alte leichte Picker: knapp 8 Fuß, durchgehender Korkgriff mit Schieberollenhaltern.
> Vermutlich kann sie nicht ganz mit der hochklassigen Balzer-Editions-Rute (von Heinz) mithalten, aber Spaß wird sie mir mit Sicherheit machen (so sie denn heil ankommt).



Sammelst Du Picker-Ruten? Es gibt ja Leute die die seltsamsten Dinge sammeln, da liegst Du ja mit alten Picker-Ruten genau auf Linie. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Sammelst Du Picker-Ruten? Es gibt ja Leute die die seltsamsten Dinge sammeln, da liegst Du ja mit alten Picker-Ruten genau auf Linie.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ne, Heinz, ein Sammler wird nie aus mir werden. 
Aktuell habe ich 2 Ruten, die ich als „echte Picker” bezeichnen würde sowie die DAM Magic Carbon Winckle Picker in 3m. 
Die DAM ist deutlich straffer als die Balzer von Dir und auch als die superkurze Tri-Cast.
Die „neue alte” Picker ist von der Aktion her vermutlich dichter an der Balzer als an der DAM.

Das Grundangeln auf kurze Distanz mit leichtem Gerät ist meine Lieblingsdisziplin.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Das Grundangeln auf kurze Distanz mit leichtem Gerät ist meine Lieblingsdisziplin.



Nimmst du beim Grundangeln Bleie oder Bodentaster, und als Festmontage oder als Laufmontage. Und was ist bei dir leichtes Gerät?


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nimmst du beim Grundangeln Bleie oder Bodentaster, und als Festmontage oder als Laufmontage. Und was ist bei dir leichtes Gerät?


Teile von @geomas Antwort sind geeignet, dich zu beunruhigen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich liege auf dem Sofa, bemühe meinen Zahnstocher auf der Tastatur und bin die Ruhe selbst.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ : im Prinzip angele ich gerne im Nahbereich auf alles was beißt - pures Entspannungsangeln.

Besipiel 1 - von Heinz/Tricast habe ich eine wunderbare alte Balzer Edition Winkle Picker in 2,70m - eine wirklich sehr feine Rute.
Auf der Rolle dazu (auch 90er Jahre) hab ich Maxima Chameleon 0,15mm, die trägt offiziell 1,4kg. Das Vorfach dann entsprechend feiner.
Da ich gerne mit etwas größeren Ködern (Bread-Punch 10mm, Mais...) angele sind die Haken etwas größer. 12er oder 14er LS2210 von Gamakatsu zum Beispiel.
Wenn ich mit Futterkörbchen angele, dann kommt ein Micro-Feeder von 10gr zu Einsatz. Alternativ kleine Bombs (gerne die Arlesey-Bombs von Dinsmore's oder Anchor Tackle) von 3,5 bis 7gr, selten 10gr.

Beispiel 2 - an kleinen Seen und Teichen nehm ich gerne alte Schwingspitzruten. Da hab ich typischerweise als Hauptschnur Daiwa Sensor 4lb (das ist ne robuste 0,20er Schnur von etwa 1,8kg Tragkraft). Die nehme ich gerne durchgebunden (feste Seitenarmmontage aus aufgeschnittener Schlaufe) mit nem 12er oder 14er Drennan Wide Gape Öhrhaken und neuerdings als Gewicht Dropshot-Stabbleie von 5-10gr. Die gefallen mir in der Praxis sehr viel besser als die jahrelang benutzten 1 bis 3 Bleischrote.
Wenns ne laufende Montage sein soll greife ich gerne auf „Bombs” von 3,5 bis 10gr zurück.

Nach klassischen britischen Matchangler-Maßstäben ist ^ sowas fast Karpfengerät. Gerade in den Kanälen wurde auf der Insel früher sehr viel feiner geangelt.



Nachtrag: was auch prima funktioniert sind sehr kleine (16/18er) Öhrhaken mit ganz kurzem Haar sowie Quickstop für ein einzelnes Maiskorn.


----------



## Hecht100+

Auf jeden Fall angelst du erheblich feiner und leichter als ich. Meine Hauptschnur ist eine 0,18mm und Haken von 12 bis 18, wobei es da ja starke Abweichungen von Marke zu Marke gibt. Und Blei lag ich meistens bei 10 bis 15 Gramm. Deine Idee mit den Dropschotbleien hört sich gut an.
Meine Oldie-Rute ist eine 3teilige Steckrute mit Drahtringen aus blauem Glasfasergewebe ohne Aufdruck. Habe sie seit ca 1977 als Tombolapreis bei einer damals  gemachten Dorschbuskutterfahrt. Angeblich soll sie aus der DDR gekommen sein, auf jeden Fall war sie Gewichts und auch elastizitätsmässig den damaligen DAM- Standart Ruten um Welten voraus. Und ich liebe sie noch heute. Daran sitzt eine Finesse 330. 
Und als Grundgewicht benutze ich meistens 12gr. Bodentaster als Durchlaufmontage mit einer Gummiperle gestoppt.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Hecht100+ : im Prinzip angele ich gerne im Nahbereich auf alles was beißt - pures Entspannungsangeln.
> 
> Besipiel 1 - von Heinz/Tricast habe ich eine wunderbare alte Balzer Edition Winkle Picker in 2,70m - eine wirklich sehr feine Rute.
> Auf der Rolle dazu (auch 90er Jahre) hab ich Maxima Chameleon 0,15mm, die trägt offiziell 1,4kg. Das Vorfach dann entsprechend feiner.
> Da ich gerne mit etwas größeren Ködern (Bread-Punch 10mm, Mais...) angele sind die Haken etwas größer. 12er oder 14er LS2210 von Gamakatsu zum Beispiel.
> Wenn ich mit Futterkörbchen angele, dann kommt ein Micro-Feeder von 10gr zu Einsatz. Alternativ kleine Bombs (gerne die Arlesey-Bombs von Dinsmore's oder Anchor Tackle) von 3,5 bis 7gr, selten 10gr.
> 
> Beispiel 2 - an kleinen Seen und Teichen nehm ich gerne alte Schwingspitzruten. Da hab ich typischerweise als Hauptschnur Daiwa Sensor 4lb (das ist ne robuste 0,20er Schnur von etwa 1,8kg Tragkraft). Die nehme ich gerne durchgebunden (feste Seitenarmmontage aus aufgeschnittener Schlaufe) mit nem 12er oder 14er Drennan Wide Gape Öhrhaken und neuerdings als Gewicht Dropshot-Stabbleie von 5-10gr. Die gefallen mir in der Praxis sehr viel besser als die jahrelang benutzten 1 bis 3 Bleischrote.
> Wenns ne laufende Montage sein soll greife ich gerne auf „Bombs” von 3,5 bis 10gr zurück.
> 
> Nach klassischen britischen Matchangler-Maßstäben ist ^ sowas fast Karpfengerät. Gerade in den Kanälen wurde auf der Insel früher sehr viel feiner geangelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: was auch prima funktioniert sind sehr kleine (16/18er) Öhrhaken mit ganz kurzem Haar sowie Quickstop für ein einzelnes Maiskorn.


Wenn ich quer drüber lese meine ich Wörter wie 'elbenhaar' und 'feenstaub als Klemmblei' zu erkennen, aber wenn ich es genauer durchlese fehlt jede Spur davon. Verblüffend!

Aber ich als Flussangler fremdle eh mit Stillgewässern, auch wenn deine Berichte an meinen dennoch stattfindenden Versuchen nicht ganz unschuldig sind


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ : an einigen hindernisreichen Gewässern oder Angelstellen bin ich von dem (vergleichsweise) leichtem Gerät ab - wenn ein Karpfen mit Volldampf ins Rohr abzieht, hat man mit dünner Schnur und weichen Ruten wenig Chancen. Wenn ich öfters mit Maden, Pinkies oder Castern angeln würde, kämen auch deutlich kleinere Haken zum Einsatz. Aber ganz generell finde ich die Geräteabstimmung passend (hat ja keinen Sinn, ne 0,25er Schnur an einer wirklich zarten Picker zu fischen).
Bodentaster kenne ich so nicht, muß mich mal informieren.

@Kochtopf: für das superfeine Zeugs (22er Haken, Vorfächer unter 0,10mm) fehlt mir der passende Zielfisch. Und Pinkies zum Beispiel müßte ich beim Händler vorbestellen. Hier angele ich ja nicht auf Raubfisch und habe deshalb keinen Bedarf an Köderfischen. Und selbst Plötz von ca. 12cm hab ich öfters auf 2 Maiskörner an nem 12er Haken gefangen.
Theoretisch könnte ich die 0,20er Daiwa Sensor von der superbilligen Großspule durch ne teure High-Tech-Schnur gleicher nomineller Tragkraft ersetzen, aber warum? 
Die geliebte Balzer-Picker ist von der Aktion her absolut perfekt mit der 0,15er Chameleon und die alte Legerlite ist wie für ne robuste 0,20er gemacht. 
Die Idee vom „balanced Tackle” hat sich in mir ziemlich ausgebreitet, deshalb auch meine häufigen Verweise auf das Line Rating von Ruten...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @Hecht100+ : an einigen hindernisreichen Gewässern oder Angelstellen bin ich von dem (vergleichsweise) leichtem Gerät ab - wenn ein Karpfen mit Volldampf ins Rohr abzieht, hat man mit dünner Schnur und weichen Ruten wenig Chancen. Wenn ich öfters mit Maden, Pinkies oder Castern angeln würde, kämen auch deutlich kleinere Haken zum Einsatz. Aber ganz generell finde ich die Geräteabstimmung passend (hat ja keinen Sinn, ne 0,25er Schnur an einer wirklich zarten Picker zu fischen).
> Bodentaster kenne ich so nicht, muß mich mal informieren.
> 
> @Kochtopf: für das superfeine Zeugs (22er Haken, Vorfächer unter 0,10mm) fehlt mir der passende Zielfisch. Und Pinkies zum Beispiel müßte ich beim Händler vorbestellen. Hier angele ich ja nicht auf Raubfisch und habe deshalb keinen Bedarf an Köderfischen. Und selbst Plötz von ca. 12cm hab ich öfters auf 2 Maiskörner an nem 12er Haken gefangen.
> Theoretisch könnte ich die 0,20er Daiwa Sensor von der superbilligen Großspule durch ne teure High-Tech-Schnur gleicher nomineller Tragkraft ersetzen, aber warum?
> Die geliebte Balzer-Picker ist von der Aktion her absolut perfekt mit der 0,15er Chameleon und die alte Legerlite ist wie für ne robuste 0,20er gemacht.
> Die Idee vom „balanced Tackle” hat sich in mir ziemlich ausgebreitet, deshalb auch meine häufigen Verweise auf das Line Rating von Ruten...



Eine weiche Rute ist ja auch wegen der Verwendungen feinere Schnüre in der Aktion so beschaffen, um im Drill einige Reserven zu bieten, aber gleichzeitig Aussteiger zu minimieren. Ich verliere an meinen sehr feinen Setups keine Fische, weder Schleien von 50+ beim Pickern mit 16er Hauptschnur, noch Brassen in der Elbe an vergleichsweise dünnen Vorfächern. Bei uns Stippen die Jungs an den Buhnen auf Brassen mit 18er Hauptschnur ohne Probleme, da sieht man doch, was heute alles Möglich ist.

Vorteil dünner Schnüre siehst du auch beim Angeln im Sturm sofort. Da wippt die Spitze nicht, wenn die Sehe nicht zu stark gewählt wurde. Bei Feederruten mit 25+ Schnur sieht das um Welten anders aus....


----------



## geomas

^ meine „leichte Angelei” findet ja fast ausschließlich im Nahbereich statt, da ist zum Beispiel die Windanfälligkeit dickerer Schnüre (die Stroft GTM in 0,12mm hat die gleiche angegebene Tragkraft wie die billige 0,20er Daiwa Sensor oder circa die 0,17er Maxima) nicht so dramatisch - aber sicher auch ein Faktor.






...hier hab ich früher einige Karpfen verloren, andererseits auch ne Menge an Totholz an der besagten leichten Legerlite mit 4lb-Schnur rausgezerrt.
In hindernisreichen Gewässern mit stärkeren Fischen (und wenn es nur ein einzelner Karpfen im Teich ist) ist das Angeln immer risikoreich.

Nachtrag: das Foto ist von gestern, meine Angelerfahrungen an diesem Waldteich liegen 2 Jahre zurück - damals bei einem deutlich höheren Pegel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ meine „leichte Angelei” findet ja fast ausschließlich im Nahbereich statt, da ist zum Beispiel die Windanfälligkeit dickerer Schnüre (die Stroft GTM in 0,12mm hat die gleiche angegebene Tragkraft wie die billige 0,20er Daiwa Sensor oder circa die 0,17er Maxima) nicht so dramatisch - aber sicher auch ein Faktor....hier hab ich früher einige Karpfen verloren, andererseits auch ne Menge an Totholz an der besagten leichten Legerlite mit 4lb-Schnur rausgezerrt.
> In hindernisreichen Gewässern mit stärkeren Fischen (und wenn es nur ein einzelner Karpfen im Teich ist) ist das Angeln immer risikoreich.



Läuft ein Fisch mit vollem Tempo in ein Hindernis, kannst du auch ne fette Mono auf der Rolle haben, dann reißt halt das Vorfach. Um solche Szenarien zu verhindern, müsstest du ja quasi immer mit Waller-Geschirr lospeitschen.

Wichtigster Vorteil dünner Schnüre für mich beim letzten Projekt war auch die Wurfweite. Ne 3 Gramm Olivette ließ sich an einer 0,16er sofort um gute 5 Meter weiter werfen im Vergleich zu einer 0,22mm dicken Schnur. So konnte ich die Kante letztlich erreichen und die Schleien aus dem Gewässer pflücken. Am Vortag kam ich gegen den Wind einfach nicht an und landete nie auf dem Spot. Sind halt solche Details.


----------



## geomas

^ Stichwort Wurfweite und -präzision: ich bin wirklich begeistert von den stabförmigen Dropshotbleien an der festen Seitenarm-Montage.
Die Dinger (hab meistens 5,2 Gramm benutzt) fliegen um Klassen weiter und auch präziser als Bleischrote von vergleichbarem Gewicht.
Ich hab zuletzt sehr viel damit geangelt und hatte trotz vieler Hänger nur exakt 1 verlorenes Blei über einen längeren Zeitraum.
Und es ist erstaunlich, wie schnell die blitzenden Dinger im Wasser abdunkeln.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - ich muß mich mal wieder gründlich auf Deiner Seite umsehen, FF. 
Eine Frage aber jetzt schon: den Begriff „Rattenschwanz” kenne ich vom Angeln nicht. 
Irgendeine Art von Schnurverbindung zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach, vermute ich.
Da Google keine Hilfe war - Deine Chance ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rattenschwanz =  Bleikette mit immer kleiner werdenden Schroten


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rattenschwanz =  Bleikette mit immer kleiner werdenden Schroten


Nää nää Pröfpröf, öfföff meint damit einen Knoten an Ende der hauptschnur an dem das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird und nicht drüber rutschen kann


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab ich wohl überlesen. 
Wo hat er das geschrieben?


----------



## Kochtopf

Das war ein Alter Bericht auf seiner Seite aber ich finde ihn nicht mehr... aber es steht auch im ükel
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-432#post-4875414

So aufmerksam liest ihr hier also mit


----------



## Tricast

Der Prof hat Recht! Ein Rattenschwanz ist eine Bleikette mit immer kleiner werdenden Schroten.
Öfföff verwendet den Begriff aber für einen Überhandknoten am Ende der Hauptschnur, wie Kochtopf schon geschrieben hat.
Diese Befestigung des Vorfachs an der Hauptschnur wird auch von anderen verwendet wie z.B. von MS wenn es nicht zu schwer und nicht zu weit raus geht. Kein Wirbel, keine Schlaufe, eben ganz einfach und simpel.
Beschrieben hat öfföff das in seinem Blog Seite 8 die perfekte Montage zum Pickern.

Liebe Grüße

Heinz


----------



## geomas

#rattenschwanz

Danke für die Erläuterungen! So richtig hab ich nicht kapiert, wie das mit der Befestigung des Vorfachs funktioniert. Mehrfacher Überhandknoten ist klar.

Für die ganz leichte Angelei nehm ich gerne Schlaufe in Schlaufe. Probieren werde ich auch, das Vorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur anzuknoten.
Hab noch ein paar mehr Knoten auszuprobieren. Immerhin hab ich mir jetzt den „Figure of eight”-Knoten in meine Gehirnwindungen eingebrannt und krieg diesen Schlaufenknoten jetzt super hin.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Selbst ich habe das verstanden und das will was heißen. Du brauchst nur den Haken durch die Schlaufe vom Vorfach ziehen dann hast Du eine Schlinge. Die legst Du über den "öfföff Rattenschwanz" und ziehst zu. Damit kann das Vorfach nicht mehr von der Hauptschnur rutschen und Du hast eine sehr unauffällige Verbindung. Diese Art der Befestigung wird auch viel an den Kopfruten verwendet wenn man keinen Connektor nimmt sondern z.B. den Spinnenbeinknoten (Spiderknoten).

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Selbst ich habe das verstanden und das will was heißen. Du brauchst nur den Haken durch die Schlaufe vom Vorfach ziehen dann hast Du eine Schlinge. Die legst Du über den "öfföff Rattenschwanz" und ziehst zu. Damit kann das Vorfach nicht mehr von der Hauptschnur rutschen und Du hast eine sehr unauffällige Verbindung. Diese Art der Befestigung wird auch viel an den Kopfruten verwendet wenn man keinen Connektor nimmt sondern z.B. den Spinnenbeinknoten (Spiderknoten).
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz




Danke, Heinz! 
So hatte ich es verstanden, war aber unsicher wegen des vermuteten geringen „Griffs” der Schlinge. 
Ich probiers mal, aber erstmal „trocken” im Garten.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Das hält 100% ig! Verwende ich auch im Nahbereich an der Feeder und der Picker.






Hier als Beispiel an der Kopfrute.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an alle 

Sonntag hab ich es auch für einen kurzansitz ans Altwasser geschafft. Für 2-3 Stunden wollte ich am Nachmittag raus, also nur kleines Gepäck damit alles aufs Fahrrad passt. Ausserdem musste meine kurze Posenrute noch "entjungfert" werden, eine Daiwa procaster Jigger in 2.70 m. Eigentlich eine Spinnrute, aber letztes Jahr Stand ich mit meiner Matchrute auf Kriegsfuss (warum weiss ich heute gar nicht mehr), und hatte mir eine kurze Rute zum Posenfischen eingebildet.





Restliches Setup: Daiwa Ninja A 2000er mit 0,20er Schnur, 18er Vorfach mit 14er Gamakatsu Feeder Haken und eine Stachelschweinpose (Imitat).
Also aufs Fahrrad geschwungen und los geht´s bei Sonnenschein. Laut Wetter App war auch kein Regen mehr angesagt, dafür hats am Vormittag fast durchgeregnet.
Am Wasser angekommen langsam aufgebaut und das Rest-Futter angerührt, da fallen die ersten Regentropfen. Dachte ich mir nix dabei, bis mir dann ein durchdringendes Geräusch an die Ohren kam. Um die Büsche rum an den Bergkamm geschaut kam eine dichte Regenwand auf mich zu!! Naja, kein Problem hab ja meinen Poncho dabei. Also in Ruhe noch alles hergerichtet und dann im Rucksack nach dem Regenschutz gekramt...….Er war nur nicht drinn Und da war es auch schon zu spät, ein herrlicher Platzregen ergoss sich über mich und ich suchte ein bisschen Schutz in den Büschen. Zum Glück war es nicht kalt oder windig, pitschnass reicht aber auch schon 
Nach 20 min war der Spass vorbei und ich ging wieder ans Angeln. Leider hatte ich auch vergessen mein Futter abzudecken, war eine richtig schöne Pampe. Aber zum werfen hat es noch gereicht. 








Köder war ein halber Wurm und zwei Knoblauch-Dinkelkörner. Keine 5 min später zog die rote Spitze auch schon zügig weg, Anhieb und ein schöner Tanz begann an der leichten  Rute. Vom Widerstand her konnte es nur ein Karpfen sein und der hatte auch ordentlich Kraft. nach weiteren 5 min konnte ich ihn landen (45cm).




Durch den Tanz war danach erstmal ruhe am Platz. 
Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde wieder Bewegung an der Pose, sie geht unter und Anhieb. Fliegt mir die Montage entgegen, am Haken war noch das Wurmstück drann, dass auf den Hakenbogen aufgezogen war. Also nächstes Wurmstück kürzer aufgespießt und rein damit. Kurz warten und schon geht die Pose wieder auf Reisen. Anhieb und diesmal hängt der Fisch, nach kurzen Kampf konnte ich noch eine schöne Brasse Keschern.




Da die Zeit fast um war, warf ich noch ein letztes mal aus. Diesmal kam die Pose gar nicht zur Ruhe und ruckte wild um her. Nach ein paar Sekunden setzte ich einen leichten Anhieb und ein handlanges Rotauge hatte sich den Wurm einverleibt. Für den relativ kurzen Ansitz war ich ganz zufrieden und trat mittlerweile wieder trocken meinen Heimweg an.
Die Fotos sind leider nicht ganz scharf, ich hatte vergessen die Feuchtigkeit von der Linse zu wischen


----------



## Hecht100+

Bolorute Trubucco Aktiva 7,00 metri, was spricht gegen sie?? Danke!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht @Racklinger .
Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bolorute Trubucco Aktiva 7,00 metri, was spricht gegen sie?? Danke!!




VX, XS, STX ....?

Davon gibt es viele verschiedene.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die XS Power und der VX klingen von den Daten her vernünftig.
https://escaepescashop.it/de/angelruten/2491-trabucco-activa-xs-power-bls.html
Müsste man mal in die Hand nehmen.
Das SHMR Carbon kenne ich nicht und kann nix zu sagen.

Vielleicht jemand anderer???

Meine Empfehlungen bleiben daher die gestern genannten Ruten.


----------



## Jason

Danke für den unterhaltsamen Bericht @Racklinger und Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - ich muß mich mal wieder gründlich auf Deiner Seite umsehen, FF.
> Eine Frage aber jetzt schon: den Begriff „Rattenschwanz” kenne ich vom Angeln nicht.
> Irgendeine Art von Schnurverbindung zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach, vermute ich.
> Da Google keine Hilfe war - Deine Chance ;-)



Diese Art der Verbindung kommt ursprünglich aus dem Fliegenfischen, bei mir heißt diese Verbindung einfach Rattenschwanz. Hat sich unter den Friedfischanglern so eingebürgert, keine Ahnung ob das Ding auch nen "echten" Namen hat. Ist meine Bezeichnung, vollkommen Banane wie der Rest der Welt das sieht. 

(ich kriege jede Woche mindestens einmal die Frage nach dem Rattenschwanz über Mail oder Facebook, da muss ein eigener Bericht für herhalten in Zukunft)


----------



## Hecht100+

STX Bolo 7007


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Heinz!
> So hatte ich es verstanden, war aber unsicher wegen des vermuteten geringen „Griffs” der Schlinge.
> Ich probiers mal, aber erstmal „trocken” im Garten.



Hält zu 1000% bei kleinen, sowie großen Fischen! Ich nutze im Nahbereich beim feinen Pickern keine andere Verbindungsart mehr.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an @Racklinger ! Danke für den stimmungsvollen Bericht! Der Karpfen sieht schon so aus wie ne richtige Sportskanone.


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing und @Tricast : danke! 

Ich hab eben mal den „Scotthorne” aus dem Video nachgeknotet und die Schnurverbindung hält (auf dem Schreibtisch) bombig.


----------



## Mikesch

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Richtige Scales habe ich bis jetzt kaum gefunden. Nur unpraktisch groß im Internet. Um den Grund meines Problemes zu Vervollständigen: Ich würde die Bilder auch für meinen Blog verwenden, die Messlatten der Hersteller sind aber alle mit Werbung zugeschissen. Ich hab eigentlich eher mit dem Gedanken gespielt, eines Anfertigen zu lassen. Dennis Knollnase von Angeln mit Stil muss ich da noch mal penetrieren, der hat son Teil mit seinem Label.


Hi Fanta,
hier: https://boot-design-folien.de/fisch-massbaender-fuer-angler
solltest du ein eigenes, bzw. passendes Teil finden.

PS. Individualität hat natürlich seinen Preis.


----------



## MS aus G

Von mir erstmal allen Fängern, im Besonderen natürlich Herrn Kochtopf´s Buddy für die außergewöhnliche Barbe, ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Ich selbst komme im Moment leider nicht ans Wasser! Ferienzeit halt! War aber die letzten Jahre nicht anders! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : hoffentlch kannst Du nach den Ferien die „verlorene Angelzeit” aufholen.


----------



## Kochtopf

MS aus G schrieb:


> Von mir erstmal allen Fängern, im Besonderen natürlich Herrn Kochtopf´s Buddy für die außergewöhnliche Barbe, ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Ich selbst komme im Moment leider nicht ans Wasser! Ferienzeit halt! War aber die letzten Jahre nicht anders!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Guck Mario, so führt man seine Gäste zur Barbe


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend mit der Bolo und leichtem Gepäck am Fluß nebenan. Die von mir angedachten Angelstellen waren leider besetzt.
Also weiter. Auf dem Wasser war ne Menge los - Leistungsportler im Training (Ruderer), dazu eine Unmenge an Steh-Paddlern, paddelnde Sightseeing-Gruppen, Motorboote. Naja.






Hier in der Ecke hat schon mein Vadder als Knirps gestippt.

Nach dem Ausloten (gibt da so etwas wie ne Kante, muß ich bei Niedrigwasser mal erforschen) hab ich 2 Maiskörner angeködert und war irritiert, weil die sorgsam ausgebleite und ausgelotete Pose schräg auf dem Wasser hing. Nachgesehen, nanu, Widerstand.

Tja, es war meine allererste Grundel überhaupt. Also sind die Biester doch flußaufwärts bis in „meine Nachbarschaft” vorgestoßen.

Dann gab es erstmal Halligalli in Form eines Drachenbootes, dessen Amateurteam (Firmenmannschaft oder so) Startversuche direkt vor meine Nase übte.

Als die weg waren hab ich die Pose gewechselt - die feine, supersensible Antenne war nicht so gut zu sehen und ich hab ein Modell mit dickerer Antenne montiert.
Gab dann etliche Plötz und ne Güster, alle hatten größenmäßig noch was aufzuholen.

Heute hat wieder die Schnur an der Rute geklebt - nach den letzten beiden Angeltrips ohne dieses Problem.


----------



## MS aus G

Naja Georg, es ist keine "verlorene Zeit"! Heute bei wieder Ü30° kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde ans Wasser, also passt eigentlich schon!!! Obwohl,...! Naja lassen wir das! Es ist halt so!

Jaja, Herr Kochtopf, aber hätte der Tobias, wo steckt der überhaupt, nicht einen Plattfuss gehabt, glaube ich, das er auch noch eine erwischt hätte!?! Und Minimax hatte glaube ich eine, oder? Aber trotzdem meinen Respekt zu Eurem Fulleabschnitt! Scheint ja ein Guter zu sein!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Jaja, Herr Kochtopf, aber hätte der Tobias, wo steckt der überhaupt,


Das frage ich mich auch. @feederbrassen ist auch verschwunden und von @phirania hört man auch nichts mehr. Hoffentlich geht es ihm gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Heute hat wieder die Schnur an der Rute geklebt - nach den letzten beiden Angeltrips ohne dieses Problem.


Da muss wohl einfach noch ein Schiebering mehr drauf, wie oft wenn Schieberinge nur auf dem Spitzenteil sind und dort eng stehen, danach aber eine Riesenlücke besteht.

Achso noch zu den Bolo-Ambitionen und Ambitionisten:
Bolo sollte auch kein Hype sein, da kommt es schon sehr auf Qualität und die wirklich passende Stange an, sonst wird es schnell zum Foltergerät. 
Für den Anfang lieber eine 6m nehmen und sich damit bescheiden, alleine das ist von knapp 4m schon eine Umgewöhnung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe es gerade mal wieder Schritt zu halten und zum aktuellen 23970. Ende zu kommen! 


Dickes Petri dem Fänger und Guide der Superbarbe,

allen mehr oder weniger Angenagten gute Besserung bzw. viel Angelerholungsfreigang,

dem Minimax allerbeste Weltumrundung,

und überhaupt mehr Bilder von den schönen Fischen!


----------



## nostradamus

@Piranha Auch von mir eine Gute Besserung! Eben erst gelesen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri allen Fängern.

@geomas 
Kopf hoch die Kanu, Boot und Standup Paddler haben wir jetzt leider überall an den Gewässern in ganz Deutschland.......das gute daran ist das wir zumindest im Fruhjahr, Herbst und Winter unsere Ruhe haben weil se dann alle vorm Kamin hocken und sich de Füß wärma.

Heute früh bin ich noch einen kleinen Umweg gefahren weil ich gestern vorm Haus schon bemerkt hab das vereinzelt Eintagsfliegen an der Laterne waren.
An der Brücke hat sich das ganze dann bestätigt, der erste große Schlupf war wohl diese Nacht. Heuer wirds also nichts mit Wallerfischen und die nächsten Wochen sind die Fische gut satt gefressen. Das werden fischlose Wochen werden.......was mir jetzt auch erklärt warum die Karpfen so schlecht beißen.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
komme gerade vom Angeln zurück und es war einfach nur ernüchternd! Nichts, null, keinen Biss einfach null... !  
Dafür aber einen neuen Freund gefunden 
mario


----------



## Mikesch

nostradamus schrieb:


> ... Dafür aber einen neuen Freund gefunden  ...


Ist wohl eher eine Freundin.


----------



## Tikey0815

mikesch schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher eine Freundin.


Ein heißer Braten


----------



## nostradamus

das ist auch möglich


----------



## Kochtopf

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> komme gerade vom Angeln zurück und es war einfach nur ernüchternd! Nichts, null, keinen Biss einfach null... !
> Dafür aber einen neuen Freund gefunden
> mario


Diese duckface Bilder nerven


----------



## Orothred

Haben wir hier Method-Feeder-Spezialisten? Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, nur absolut keine Ahnung, auf was man bei der Auswahl der Körbe so achten sollte bzw. woran man Qualität erkennt....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

^Hauptsache aus Pol...,ähem Engelland


----------



## Tricast

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> ^Hauptsache aus Pol...,ähem Engelland



Du sollst nicht immer so verallgemeinern von wegen Engelland!  Nur Drennan macht glücklich! 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Orothred schrieb:


> Haben wir hier Method-Feeder-Spezialisten? Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, nur absolut keine Ahnung, auf was man bei der Auswahl der Körbe so achten sollte bzw. woran man Qualität erkennt....


Evtl. kann @Fantastic Fishing etwas dazu beitragen, er hat auch sein eigenes Method-Futter kreiert  
Moment wo war der Link: https://www.16er-haken.de/method-feeder-futter-selber-machen/


----------



## Tricast

Orothred schrieb:


> Haben wir hier Method-Feeder-Spezialisten? Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, nur absolut keine Ahnung, auf was man bei der Auswahl der Körbe so achten sollte bzw. woran man Qualität erkennt....



Ich habe die von Preston (angel aber selten mit Method) denke aber, es kommen alle Marken in betracht z.B. Guru, Browning, Sänger, Balzer, Preston, Drennan, Sensas, MAP oder auch Jenzi oder Behr. Worauf ich achten würde ist, dass sich der Köder nicht in den Rippen festsetzen kann beim zusammendrücken des Futters in der Mould.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Tricast schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht immer so verallgemeinern von wegen Engelland!  Nur Drennan macht glücklich! Gruß Heinz




Ja,soll doch meinetwegen auch so sein. Die billichen von Ask*** Kogga gehen auch,allerdings habe ich die nicht wöchentlich oder gar täglich genutzt. Mittlerweile geht es wieder in Richtung Pose und Naturköder. Wenn ich sehe was hier (Gewässer in meiner Umgebung) teilweise an Futter in Gewässer weit unter 1.0ha geschmissen wird ist das sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend mit der Bolo und leichtem Gepäck am Fluß nebenan. Die von mir angedachten Angelstellen waren leider besetzt.
> Also weiter. Auf dem Wasser war ne Menge los - Leistungsportler im Training (Ruderer), dazu eine Unmenge an Steh-Paddlern, paddelnde Sightseeing-Gruppen, Motorboote. Naja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier in der Ecke hat schon mein Vadder als Knirps gestippt.
> 
> Nach dem Ausloten (gibt da so etwas wie ne Kante, muß ich bei Niedrigwasser mal erforschen) hab ich 2 Maiskörner angeködert und war irritiert, weil die sorgsam ausgebleite und ausgelotete Pose schräg auf dem Wasser hing. Nachgesehen, nanu, Widerstand.
> 
> Tja, es war meine allererste Grundel überhaupt. Also sind die Biester doch flußaufwärts bis in „meine Nachbarschaft” vorgestoßen.
> 
> Dann gab es erstmal Halligalli in Form eines Drachenbootes, dessen Amateurteam (Firmenmannschaft oder so) Startversuche direkt vor meine Nase übte.
> 
> Als die weg waren hab ich die Pose gewechselt - die feine, supersensible Antenne war nicht so gut zu sehen und ich hab ein Modell mit dickerer Antenne montiert.
> Gab dann etliche Plötz und ne Güster, alle hatten größenmäßig noch was aufzuholen.
> 
> Heute hat wieder die Schnur an der Rute geklebt - nach den letzten beiden Angeltrips ohne dieses Problem.


Petri schöne Angel stelle .


----------



## Tricast

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Ja,soll doch meinetwegen auch so sein. Die billichen von Ask*** Kogga gehen auch,allerdings habe ich die nicht wöchentlich oder gar täglich genutzt. Mittlerweile geht es wieder in Richtung Pose und Naturköder. Wenn ich sehe was hier (Gewässer in meiner Umgebung) teilweise an Futter in Gewässer weit unter 1.0ha geschmissen wird ist das sicherlich nicht verkehrt.



Siehste, den habe ich ganz vergessen. Warum nicht.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Danke an Alle.
> Morgen weiß ich dann mehr


Moin Moin Kalle,
wie gehst denn? Wünsche Dir absolute Besserung und baldige Genesung!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Evtl. kann @Fantastic Fishing etwas dazu beitragen, er hat auch sein eigenes Method-Futter kreiert
> Moment wo war der Link: https://www.16er-haken.de/method-feeder-futter-selber-machen/



Ich habe ihm eine PN geschickt, danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit und das Teilen meiner frohen Kunde!


----------



## Tricast

@Fantastic Fishing : Willst Du uns an deinen Erkenntnissen nicht teilhaben lassen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Willst Du uns an deinen Erkenntnissen nicht teilhaben lassen?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Nö! (ich habe ihm nur einen Bericht zukommen lassen, wo die grundsätzlichen Fragen geklärt sind)


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Willst Du uns an deinen Erkenntnissen nicht teilhaben lassen?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich bin auch neugierig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch neugierig.



War nur nen Link, nichts weiteres. Ich wüsste nicht, was ich ohne Gewässer, Zielfisch und Absichten schreiben soll! Das Method Feedern ist eigentlich ne brotlose Kunst, da gehts nur um einige, wenige (dafür wichtige) Details.


----------



## Hecht100+

Jungs, schreibt doch FF, wir sind nicht neugierig, wir sind nur wissenshungrig!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe mir jetzt die Trabucco Activa STX Bolo 7,00 mtr geholt. Laut Katalog soll sie 380 gr. wiegen, lt Waagen 430 oder 420 gr. Ist aber schon ein anderes Kaliber als die alten beringten Stippen die bei 5 oder 6 mtr. mehr als das doppelte wiegen. Hoffe das ich sie demnächst ausprobieren kann, sch...s Bürojob. Transportlänge lt. Katalog 1,35 mtr, mit Schutz gemessen 1,50 mtr,  etwas länger als meine Stellfischruten, passt aber noch mit ins Futteral. Aber man fragt sich dann doch, warum werden immer die Zahlen in den Katalogen beschönigt?? Wenn ich sie dann ausprobiert habe, werde ich es euch mitteilen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ist eben nicht wie beim Metzger, wo mehr davon mehr kostet


----------



## Andal

Nur so als Vorabinfo..... Ich bin ab morgen früh für eine gute Woche offline. Ich "muss" meine Mutter auf einer Fahrt im Glacier Express begleiten. Es gibt also deutlich schlimmere Schicksale. 

Don't worry - i'll be back!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal, ich beneide Dich. Lass Dir das Bündener Fleisch schmecken....


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Andal, ich beneide Dich. Lass Dir das Bündener Fleisch schmecken....


Ich werde mir, angesichts des Wetters, vor allem eiskaltes Rhäzünser Bergamotte über den Knorpel rinnen lassen. Ein absolut einzigartiges Wasser!

https://feldschloesschen.swiss/de/produkte/rhazunser/rhazunser-bergamotte/?CKey=


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde mir, angesichts des Wetters, vor allem eiskaltes Rhäzünser Bergamotte über den Knorpel rinnen lassen. Ein absolut einzigartiges Wasser!
> 
> https://feldschloesschen.swiss/de/produkte/rhazunser/rhazunser-bergamotte/?CKey=


Da lebst du aber Gesund,Andal.


----------



## Andal

In der Schweiz gibt es auch durchaus trinkbare Weine und Biere. Aber bei dem Wetter ist Kühlwasser gefragt. Und die Preise für Alkoholika sind bei den Eidgenossen auch nicht ganz ohne - besonders in der Gastronomie!


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> In der Schweiz gibt es auch durchaus trinkbare Weine und Biere. Aber bei dem Wetter ist Kühlwasser gefragt. Und die Preise für Alkoholika sind bei den Eidgenossen auch nicht ganz ohne - besonders in der Gastronomie!


Ist ja auch richtig bei dem Wetter.Alkoholika heben wir uns für kühle Tage auf.


----------



## alexpp

Andal schrieb:


> Nur so als Vorabinfo..... Ich bin ab morgen früh für eine gute Woche offline. Ich "muss" meine Mutter auf einer Fahrt im Glacier Express begleiten. Es gibt also deutlich schlimmere Schicksale.
> 
> Don't worry - i'll be back!



Ja, da kommt ein wenig Neid auf, viel Spaß! Bei Täsch und Zermatt war ich mit meinem alten Herrn einige Male wandern.


----------



## Andal

Wobei es einer Flasche Fendant aus dem Wallis sicher den Kragen kosten wird.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es einer Flasche Fendant aus dem Wallis sicher den Kragen kosten wird.


Einen Sauvignon blanc kriegt man schließlich auf der ganzen Welt. In etwa auch einheitlich im Geschmack. Aber die lokalen Sorten, von den kleinen Weinhackern, die sollte man schon kosten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich "muss" meine Mutter auf einer Fahrt im Glacier Express begleiten.


Dann mal gut Rad- und Schienenbruch , hauptsache die Wägele bleiben schön oben drauf!


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es einer Flasche Fendant aus dem Wallis sicher den Kragen kosten wird.



Hallo,

jawohl, ein Käsefondue und eine Fendant.
Viel Spass mit der Mama. Meine ich nicht sarkastisch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jawohl, ein Käsefondue und eine Fendant.
> Viel Spass mit der Mama. Meine ich nicht sarkastisch.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Wobei ich ja das echte Raclette dem Fondue vorziehe.


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja das echte Raclette dem Fondue vorziehe.



Hallo,

o je, das letzte echte aß ich 1969 in Saas Fee.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+

Pass auf das der Fendant nichts Trocken ist, das er im Glas antrocknet   Gute Reise und grüße die Eidgenossen.


----------



## Andal

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> o je, das letzte echte aß ich 1969 in Saas Fee.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Da wirds aber langsam wieder Zeit!


----------



## Tricast

Das ist das Gewässer von dem ich sprach. Das möchte ich mal beangeln, ist allerdings nur ca. 50cm tief.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Dieser Abschnitt ist für Fried- wie auch für Raubfisch gut. Lange Ruten gebraucht???


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327705
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327706


Schönes Angel Revier und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327705
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327706
> 
> 
> Das ist das Gewässer von dem ich sprach. Das möchte ich mal beangeln, ist allerdings nur ca. 50cm tief.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Was spricht für dich gegen Grundangeln geomas'scher Prägung? Da dürfte die tiefe doch unproblematisch zu beangeln sein (und man könnte weiter raus angeln als mit dem kleinen Puddlechucker)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was spricht für dich gegen Grundangeln geomas'scher Prägung? Da dürfte die tiefe doch unproblematisch zu beangeln sein (und man könnte weiter raus angeln als mit dem kleinen Puddlechucker)


...und vorher erst mal das schwere Lotblei über den Grund ziehen. Dann weisst du, wie es da unten hergeht. Das scheucht zwar fürs erste, aber es legt auch das Sediment offen und die Fische werden neugierig!


----------



## geomas

Bon Voyage, Andal! Dein „Diätplan” steht offenbar, dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen... ;-)

@Tricast : Mann, Heinz, der Teich oder Graben oder wasauchimmer sieht richtig gut aus! 
Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht und wünsche Dir spannende Flachwasser-Angelei und fette Beute!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist das Gewässer von dem ich sprach. Das möchte ich mal beangeln, ist allerdings nur ca. 50cm tief.


Bissl arg flach wenn man auch noch bis zum Grund sehen kann.
Bei der Größe lohnt es sich nach etwas tieferen u. dunkleren Stellen zu suchen,
irgendwo muss Fisch sein!


----------



## nostradamus

... oder die suche nach drüben stellen! Die wassertiefe ist in meinen augen nicht das wesentlichste problem, sondern eher die sichtweite! habe schon schöne waller und karpfen etc in 40 cm wasser gesehen in italien....


----------



## geomas

Ich hab mich am späten Nachmittag aus der Stadt verdrückt - „Summer in the City” kann auch nerven.

Also ab aufs Land. Nicht weit entfernt gibt es einen See, den ich bislang nur mehrfach umrundet habe, aber noch nie beangelt habe. 
Nach einigem Hin- und Herlaufen hab ich mich dann für die Stelle entschieden, die am dichtesten am Parkplatz liegt. 
Andere mögliche Angelstellen waren von Kids okkupiert oder der teilweise überraschend frische Wind stand zu heftig drauf.

Erstmal Kescher montiert - hatte diesmal den großen Kescherkopf mit. Normalerweise betrachte ich dies als anmaßend Petrus gegenüber und nehme lieber den kleinen Kescher. 
Aber in dem See sollen ein paar dicke Brummer schwimmen (ich meine nicht die Badegäste) und mein Standard-Kescherkopf nicht besonders groß.
Dann etwas per Katschi gefüttert. Schwinge montiert, als Hakenköder mal ein sinkendes Hundefutter-Nugget probiert. 
Als zweite Rute hab ich diesmal nicht die Budget-Bolo gewählt, sondern ne Avon-Rute mit der alten Pin dran.





Denn in einem Päckchen kamen heute drei wunderschöne, handgefertigte Posen, die mir unser Stammtischbruder @jason 1 zugeschickt hat.
Das gezeigte Modell (ich hoffe, ich habe es korrekt montiert, Jason) kam heute zum Einsatz. 
Der blaue Posengummiring ist optisch natürlich nicht der Bringer.

Als Köder war ne „dicke Anbiete” der Plan - also zwei Dendros auf den Haken und ein schönen Maiskorn als Garnitur.
Ich wollte ja nun keine kleinen Fische fangen, sondern richtig liefern.

Erster Fisch - ein Barsch von der „Länge” meines Zeigefingers. Na prima. Zweiter Fisch - sein Zwillingsbruder. 
Quicklebendig und wunderschön gezeichnet, aber doch etwas sehr klein. Also runter mit den Dendros, Mais pur.

Es folgten 2 Plötz von knapp 20cm. Dünn und von Metazerkarien gezeichnet. 

An der Grundrute trat sich auch nach mehrfachem Köderwechsel nichts.
In der Dämmerung nahm die (sicht- und hörbare) Fischaktivität zu, aber es war Zeit für den Heimweg.

Das nächste Mal kommt wieder der kleine Kescherkopf mit.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für den Bericht und Petri Heil @geomas 
Vermutlich war einfach die Stelle doof  hatte schon seinen Sinn, dass die anderen Stellen belegt waren


----------



## geomas

^ naja, geangelt hat an den anderen Stellen keiner. Getränke und Füße im Wasser und „Bauern-Techno” aus der Boom-Box.
La Playa nach Art des Mecklenburgers.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht lieber @geomas . Sehr schöne Posen wieder von @jason 1 . Und super Bilder Heinz @Tricast .

Petri Heil auch allen Ükelanern, die ich jetzt vergessen habe.

Ich kam die beiden letzten Tage kaum zum Mitlesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war nämlich wieder mal angeln. 
Zielfisch Karpfen stand noch an(ihr wisst ja die competition).

Gestern wollten die leider nicht und auch andere Karpfenangler am See hatten nix.

Abends hab ich dann aus Langeweile bisschen auf Schleien geangelt.
Kann halt nicht aus meiner Haut 

2 gute sind es auch geworden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute morgen hat es dann auch noch mit dem Zielfisch geklappt.

Karpfen 76cm, 22Pf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Petri zu dem schönen prächtigen Karpfen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Tricast
Sehr interessantes Gewässer, das wäre sicher was wenn das Wasser etwas trüber ist.

@geomas
Ich schmelze gerade bei dem Anblick der Federkielpose  und der Montage.......sehr nice.

@Professor Tinca 
Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.


Fazit von gestern:
Ich hab mir gestern nach der Arbeit noch Eintagsfliegen vom Morgen besorgt....war wide rne ganz schöne sauerei und Stinkerei  Abends gings dann nochmal los damit. Ein paar mal hatte ich Bisse bekommen waren aber denke ich mal nix großes. Die ganzen Fische sind bis auf die Kleinfische und die Schied alle vollgefressen gewesen. Als ich dann um 10 zusammengepackt hab sind die Eintagsfliegen nochmal gestiegen und bis auf die kleinen war nichts zu sehen, selbst die Aitel haben sich rar gemacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute morgen hat es dann auch noch mit dem Zielfisch geklappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327721


Ihr seht euch recht ähnlich, so Frisurmäßig 
Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Deshalb wollen die wohl immer zu mir.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ach, ihr trefft eure Verabredungen immer beim Hairstylisten.  Dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Ob als Feststellpose oder Durchlaufpose
 Beides möglich. Hast du doch souverän gelöscht. Schönes Bild mit der Pin und der Pose. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Zunächst ein lautes Petri heil in Richtung @Professor Tinca ! 
Toller Karpfen, auch von den Proportionen her ein sehr schöner Fisch. Und die Tinca-Herren sehen auch kernig aus.
Ach ja - mit welcher Methode konntest Du den Karpfen den Haken? Auftreibender Köder?


Und @jason 1 : nochmals Danke für das Zuschicken der wunderschönen Posen. Ich schreib später mal was im Detail, wenn ich mit allen dreien geangelt habe.
Die abgebildete Pose hing gestern schon kurz in nem Zweig im Wasser, zum Glück noch in Reichweite des Keschers, mit dem ich sie bergen konnte. 
Das ist für mich persönlich das Dilemma beim Angeln mit solch feinen, arbeitsintensiv handgefertigten Sachen: 
sie sind fast zu schade zum Angeln, wo es ja doch immer mal Verluste gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Zunächst ein lautes Petri heil in Richtung @Professor Tinca !
> Toller Karpfen, auch von den Proportionen her ein sehr schöner Fisch. Und die Tinca-Herren sehen auch kernig aus.
> Ach ja - mit welcher Methode konntest Du den Karpfen den Haken? Auftreibender Köder?




Auf einen sinkenden Top Secret Ananas-Maracuja 20mm Boilie, der dicht am Ufer in ca. 1,50m Tiefe gelegen hat.


----------



## geomas

Ah, okay, danke. War das die Stelle ohne das ganz feine, nervende Kraut?


----------



## Orothred

Samstag gehts bei mir nochmal auf Schleien-Pirsch, werde Maden an der Pose und Method-Feeder mit Maiskette probieren  Werde berichten.....


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas Wundervolles Bild mit Traumpose und herrlicher Pin. 
@Professor Tinca  So langsam machst mir Angst  Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ah, okay, danke. War das die Stelle ohne das ganz feine, nervende Kraut?



Leider nein aber da war es so niedrig, dass der Boilie nicht komplett drin versackt ist.



rustaweli schrieb:


> @geomas
> @Professor Tinca  So langsam machst mir Angst  Petri!





Sei versichert lieber Rusty, das ist nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Als zweite Rute hab ich diesmal nicht die Budget-Bolo gewählt, sondern ne Avon-Rute mit der alten Pin dran.
> Denn in einem Päckchen kamen heute drei wunderschöne, handgefertigte Posen


Dachte ich beim ersten sichten des Bildes sofort, das kommt mir vom Posenwickler her irgendwie bekannt vor ... 

Du hast ja viele Gewässer zur Auswahl, noch ein alter Gewässer-Pool-Bestand?
Nicht in allen Gewässern ist es einfach die Fische zu finden.
Bei Badenden kann man noch besondere Überraschungen finden, wenn die Fische das schon gut kennen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Abends hab ich dann aus Langeweile bisschen auf Schleien geangelt.
> 
> Heute morgen hat es dann auch noch mit dem Zielfisch geklappt.


Na Petri zu den heimlichen Sommerfressern! 

Der Karpfen sieht ja sehr groß aus  - ich schaue nachher in die Competetion.


----------



## rustaweli

Bei mir waren die letzten Tage arg nervraubend. Hatte wenig Zeit und auch mal wieder Lust auf mein Spinnfischen, UL, Zielfisch Barsch. Wollte jedoch keiner beissen. Ein wunderschöner Nachläufer drehte ab, direkt vor meinen Füßen, knapper ging es nicht. Naja, und es kam wie es kommen mußte, ein 40er Döbel stieg ein. Diesmal jedoch sehr zu meinem und seinem Leidwesen. Ich hatte nen Mini Crank dran, welchen er vollends inhalierte. Hab ich so bei Döbel noch nicht gesehen. Schade, sehr schade. Die Strafe der Döbelwächter folgte sogleich. Jedes Mal raute meine 8fach Geflochtene auf, riß bei kleinsten Widerständen. Was fluchte ich auf meine Daiwa Schnur und Daiwa. Letztendlich war es so unerträglich, das ich die Schnur abzog und eine Mono aufspulte. So, da kam das ganze Drama zum Vorschein. Eklige Geräusche, Schnur kontrolliert, total aufgeraut. Der Spitzenring ist defekt, teilweise abgeplatzt und bildet dadurch eine scharfkantige Schneide. Toll! Mit Sicherheit meine Schuld, zu oft die Microwirbel in den Ring geleiert. Gestern nochmals draussen gewesen, aber mit "schweren" Ruten(leichte Zanderrute) fühle ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr wohl, wie ich lustverlierend feststellen durfte.
Da ich ab Montag 3 Wochen am Stück durchschaffen darf, werden die Zeitfenster nochmals genutzt. Heute möchte ich es mit der Pin in den Abendstunden probieren, trottend.
Was meint Ihr, reicht Mais aus? Keine Lust noch anderes Zeug zu kaufen. Jemand Erfahrungen? Oder muß ich doch noch einkaufen?

Petri und Gruß!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mais reicht zu dieser Jahreszeit vollkommen.
Da beißt ja fast alles drauf was Flossen hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute morgen hat es dann auch noch mit dem Zielfisch geklappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327721



Tolles Vieh und der Fisch kommt auch ganz Stabil rüber!


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war nämlich wieder mal angeln.
> Zielfisch Karpfen stand noch an(ihr wisst ja die competition).
> 
> Gestern wollten die leider nicht und auch andere Karpfenangler am See hatten nix.
> 
> Abends hab ich dann aus Langeweile bisschen auf Schleien geangelt.
> Kann halt nicht aus meiner Haut
> 
> 2 gute sind es auch geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327719
> Anhang anzeigen 327720


Petri mein Guter. Schöne Fische, und du siehst auch schick aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri mein Guter. Schöne Fische, und du siehst auch schick aus.




Danke lieber Jason und allen anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger und @Orothred : viel Erfolg beim Trotten und beim Schleien-Ansitz!

@Nordlichtangler : an Gewässern gibts hier keinen Mangel. Der jeweilige Fischbestand und der Zustand des Umfelds schwanken allerdings sehr deutlich.
Der See von gestern ist vielleicht eher was für längere Ansitze oder auch nach regelmäßigen Vorfüttern interessant.


Eben kamen zwei gebrauchte Ruten „Made in Great Britain” mit Vollkorkgriff und Schieberollenhaltern.
Die Picker von Daiwa ist fast wie neu, der Korkgriff fast perfekt. Diese Carbonrute kam mit drei Glas-Spitzen und ist von der Aktion her nicht butterweich.
Die andere Rute ist viel derber - ne Glas-Abu, aber ebenfalls im Königreich gefertigt.
Mit dieser Peitsche kann ich dem Professore in Sachen Karpfen nacheifern...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Eben kamen zwei gebrauchte Ruten „Made in Great Britain” mit Vollkorkgriff und Schieberollenhaltern.
> Die Picker von Daiwa ist fast wie neu, der Korkgriff fast perfekt. Diese Carbonrute kam mit drei Glas-Spitzen und ist von der Aktion her nicht butterweich.
> Die andere Rute ist viel derber - ne Glas-Abu, aber ebenfalls im Königreich gefertigt.
> Mit dieser Peitsche kann ich dem Professore in Sachen Karpfen nacheifern...




Das klingt sehr interessant @geomas .
Machst du beim Einsatz der neuen Ruten mal ein paar Bilder davon?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am späten Nachmittag aus der Stadt verdrückt - „Summer in the City” kann auch nerven.
> 
> Also ab aufs Land. Nicht weit entfernt gibt es einen See, den ich bislang nur mehrfach umrundet habe, aber noch nie beangelt habe.
> Nach einigem Hin- und Herlaufen hab ich mich dann für die Stelle entschieden, die am dichtesten am Parkplatz liegt.
> Andere mögliche Angelstellen waren von Kids okkupiert oder der teilweise überraschend frische Wind stand zu heftig drauf.
> 
> Erstmal Kescher montiert - hatte diesmal den großen Kescherkopf mit. Normalerweise betrachte ich dies als anmaßend Petrus gegenüber und nehme lieber den kleinen Kescher.
> Aber in dem See sollen ein paar dicke Brummer schwimmen (ich meine nicht die Badegäste) und mein Standard-Kescherkopf nicht besonders groß.
> Dann etwas per Katschi gefüttert. Schwinge montiert, als Hakenköder mal ein sinkendes Hundefutter-Nugget probiert.
> Als zweite Rute hab ich diesmal nicht die Budget-Bolo gewählt, sondern ne Avon-Rute mit der alten Pin dran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denn in einem Päckchen kamen heute drei wunderschöne, handgefertigte Posen, die mir unser Stammtischbruder @jason 1 zugeschickt hat.
> Das gezeigte Modell (ich hoffe, ich habe es korrekt montiert, Jason) kam heute zum Einsatz.
> Der blaue Posengummiring ist optisch natürlich nicht der Bringer.
> 
> Als Köder war ne „dicke Anbiete” der Plan - also zwei Dendros auf den Haken und ein schönen Maiskorn als Garnitur.
> Ich wollte ja nun keine kleinen Fische fangen, sondern richtig liefern.
> 
> Erster Fisch - ein Barsch von der „Länge” meines Zeigefingers. Na prima. Zweiter Fisch - sein Zwillingsbruder.
> Quicklebendig und wunderschön gezeichnet, aber doch etwas sehr klein. Also runter mit den Dendros, Mais pur.
> 
> Es folgten 2 Plötz von knapp 20cm. Dünn und von Metazerkarien gezeichnet.
> 
> An der Grundrute trat sich auch nach mehrfachem Köderwechsel nichts.
> In der Dämmerung nahm die (sicht- und hörbare) Fischaktivität zu, aber es war Zeit für den Heimweg.
> 
> Das nächste Mal kommt wieder der kleine Kescherkopf mit.


Petri,und Danke für deinen Bericht.Und schicke Pose hast du.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute morgen hat es dann auch noch mit dem Zielfisch geklappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327721


Dickes Petri Prof,schöne Bilder hast du wieder gemacht. Und schick siehst auch noch aus.


----------



## rustaweli

Schöne Sache wieder @geomas!
Natürlich mal wieder von der Insel. Ist für mich auch so eine Sache. Dort haben altbewährte Hersteller, wie z.B. in Deinem Fall Daiwa, Serien auf dem Markt, welche Du hier vergebens suchst. Zumindest was das Friedfischen angeht. Verstehe es wer will. Vielleicht wird es ja noch, wenn die Marketingexperten die vorhandene Lücke durch diesen Thread entdecken


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hoffe nicht, ich finde es ja schön als knorrige Individualist gesehen zu werden


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, ich finde es ja schön als knorrige Individualist gesehen zu werden



Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mais reicht zu dieser Jahreszeit vollkommen.
> Da beißt ja fast alles drauf was Flossen hat.



Hätte ich es mal eher gelesen. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich durch Deine Fänge drauf gehört und den Äffchen auf Schulter und im Ohr den Garaus machen können.
Nun sieht mein Arsenal für's Trotten heute Abend jedoch so aus.


----------



## geomas

@Hering 58 : danke, Hartmut! Die Pose (und zwei weitere, mindestens genau so schöne) ist aus der Manufaktur von @jason 1 .



Die beiden neuen alten Ruten sind jetzt auch nix exclusives oder so, die kräftige Glasrute ist ne ABU Legerlite 223 - so eine habe ich schon, allerdings in schlechterem Zustand.
Und die Winkle Picker von Daiwa ist einfach ne in die Jahre gekommene Picker in sehr handlicher Größe. 
Sieht aber schön aus und wird am Wasser bestimmt ne Menge Spaß machen. Mich hat gewundert, daß sie noch Made in Gt. Britain ist. 
Kann das Alter schlecht schätzen - sehr späte 80er oder frühe 90er vielleicht.
Fotos mach ich beim Angeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327728
> 
> 
> Hätte ich es mal eher gelesen. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich durch Deine Fänge drauf gehört und den Äffchen auf Schulter und im Ohr den Garaus machen können.
> Nun sieht mein Arsenal für's Trotten heute Abend jedoch so aus.


Bei der Menge Maden und Mais wird anfüttern relativ sportlich  nach den Erfahringen mit minimax gehe ich mit weniger als nen halben Liter Maden nicht zum trotten ans Wasser aber ich wünsche viel erfolg


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas
Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit! Durch meine schon lang anhaltende Rutensuche vernahm ich schon des Öfteren "ABU Legerlite". Die Rute scheint legendär


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> @geomas
> Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit! Durch meine schon lang anhaltende Rutensuche vernahm ich schon des Öfteren "ABU Legerlite". Die Rute scheint legendär



Diese Legerlite trägt das „lite” nicht ganz zu recht - es ist laut Aufschrift ne „medium/heavy Leger”-Rute. Typische Glasrutenaktion, aber mit deutlich mehr Power als die leichten Schwingspitzruten gleichen Namens.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei der Menge Maden und Mais wird anfüttern relativ sportlich  nach den Erfahringen mit minimal gehe ich mit weniger als nen halben Liter Maden nicht zum trotten ans Wasser aber ich wünsche viel erfolg


 
Eine Packung gehört meinem Sohn für`s WE, evtl. kommen Frauchen und Tochter auch mit. Dann wäre ich stiller Beobachter. Sohn mit Rute, Frau und Tochter mit Stippe. Mein Sohn bestand aber auf Maden. Er hat auf Youtube(fragt mich nicht wann und wie  ) gesehen, das man große Rotaugen mit 2 Maiskörner und einer Made fängt.
Sprich, ich habe noch weniger Maden zum Füttern, falls ich dies überhaupt mache.


----------



## geomas

^ haha, vermutlich ist Sohnemann bereits einer von Matze Kochs Abonnenten auf Youtube ;-)


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> ^ haha, vermutlich ist Sohnemann bereits einer von Matze Kochs Abonnenten auf Youtube ;-)


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...(ihr wisst ja die competition)...


Hoffe, dass das Ergebnis hier öffentlichkeitswirksam für die Allgemeinheit bekannt gegeben wird.


----------



## rustaweli

@Kochtopf 
Zum Thema "Füttern" beim Trotten mit mehrmaligem Platzwechsel an meinem Fluss, sei noch gesagt daß dies wohl derzeit vergebene Liebesmüh ist/wäre. Da mußt Du eher auf den richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit setzen. Die Grundeln sind bei diesen Temperaturen einfach extrem unterwegs und hauen sich alles rein. Da ist nicht viel mit Füttern in Fleischesform. Zumal Du beim Trotten genau die Distanz befischst, in welcher einfach ihr Revier ist und sie somit absolute Könige sind, unangefochten.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Zum Thema "Füttern" beim Trotten mit mehrmaligem Platzwechsel an meinem Fluss, sei noch gesagt daß dies wohl derzeit vergebene Liebesmüh ist/wäre. Da mußt Du eher auf den richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit setzen. Die Grundeln sind bei diesen Temperaturen einfach extrem unterwegs und hauen sich alles rein. Da ist nicht viel mit Füttern in Fleischesform. Zumal Du beim Trotten genau die Distanz befischst, in welcher einfach ihr Revier ist und sie somit absolute Könige sind, unangefochten.


Als glücklicher Angler einer Grundel- wie Krabbenfreien Region bedenke ich sowas nicht immer, guter Hinweis


----------



## rustaweli

Werte Ükelianer, die Vorfreude wächst. Die Dame des Hauses hat Feierabend und wird alsbald erscheinen. Der Gaumenschmaus für Gourmanten ist vom Herrn des Hauses bereits angerichtet. Bald geht es zu Tische. Herrliche Bolognese, angerichtet mit frischem Hackfleisch und Tütenwürze  Danach geht es los und ich hab da so ein Gefühl. Nach unerträglicher Hitze heute und die letzten Tage, vernehmen meine Argusaugen leicht gräuliche Wölkchen am Horizont. Zudem scheint sich der Luftdruck leicht zu ändern. "Es liegt was in der Luft, ein ganz besondrer Duft"....


----------



## rustaweli

Ach Du...  
40er


----------



## Jason

40er Barsch ist Top. Zieh raus was geht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach Du...
> 40er




Ein super Barsch, Rusty.

Petri Heil !!!


----------



## geomas

Wat'n prächtiger Barsch, @rustaweli ! Petri! Dein „bester Fisch” mit der Pin bislang?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Boooaaahhh... So ne Affenhitze.  Und dann schaut man abends in den Ükel und ist echt platt: fast 3 Seiten in den letzten 24 Stunden. Man Jungs, was geht ihr fleißig ans Wasser. @Professor Tinca: Glückwunsch zu dem prächtigen Spiegler, ein toller Fisch. Die Schleien natürlich auch. @rustaweli : Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zum klasse Pin-Barsch !Überraschend finde ich auch, dass bei den Temperaturen überhaupt was geht. Ob ich am WE loskomme, weiß ich noch nicht. In langjährig gepflegter Tradition habe ich meine Steuererklärung wieder bis auf den letzten Drücker vor mir hergeschoben und damit die zwei Monate Verlängerung, die der Fiskus erstmals gewährte, komplett ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach Du...
> 40er


Dickes Petri zum 40er Barsch.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Die Pose (und zwei weitere, mindestens genau so schöne) ist aus der Manufaktur von @jason 1 .


Ich fühle mich geehrt. Aber Manufaktur ist nun wirklich ein wenig übertrieben. Ich sitze doch auch nur in meinem kleinen Angelzimmerchen und bastele so vor mich hin. Was die Posen schön aussehen lässt, ist halt die Zierwicklung. Da habe ich lange gebraucht, um das einigermaßen drauf zu haben. Das würdet ihr auch hinkriegen. Man braucht nur Geduld. 2016 habe ich damit angefangen und habe mir im Netz viele Videos wie man eine Pose wickelt angesehen. Und dann ruht in mir ein gewisser Perfektionismus. Wenn es nicht so aussieht, wie es aussehen soll, dann wickel ich alles wieder ab. Habe schon öfter Wutanfälle bekommen, wenn was nicht klappt. Dann schmeiße ich alles in die Ecke, trinke ein Bierchen, rauche eine Kippe und dann geht es von vorne los.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schaut her, das ist meine erste Pose, die ich zusammen gewürgt habe. In der Mitte mit einem Holzdübel und Schaschlik Spießen. 
Einfach mal ran wagen und selber probieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Jungs!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Wirklich wunderschöne Posen, die Du da baust. Du solltest nicht so bescheiden sein, diese filigrane Arbeit kann eben nicht jeder. Respekt für Deine Handwerkskünste


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das würdet ihr auch hinkriegen.


Hoffnung...


> Man braucht nur Geduld.


...und Enttäuschung


Petri zum Seargent @rustaweli!


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich geehrt. Aber Manufaktur ist nun wirklich ein wenig übertrieben. Ich sitze doch auch nur in meinem kleinen Angelzimmerchen und bastele so vor mich hin. Was die Posen schön aussehen lässt, ist halt die Zierwicklung. Da habe ich lange gebraucht, um das einigermaßen drauf zu haben. Das würdet ihr auch hinkriegen. Man braucht nur Geduld. 2016 habe ich damit angefangen und habe mir im Netz viele Videos wie man eine Pose wickelt angesehen. Und dann ruht in mir ein gewisser Perfektionismus. Wenn es nicht so aussieht, wie es aussehen soll, dann wickel ich alles wieder ab. Habe schon öfter Wutanfälle bekommen, wenn was nicht klappt. Dann schmeiße ich alles in die Ecke, trinke ein Bierchen, rauche eine Kippe und dann geht es von vorne los.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut her, das ist meine erste Pose, die ich zusammen gewürgt habe. In der Mitte mit einem Holzdübel und Schaschlik Spießen.
> Einfach mal ran wagen und selber probieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wirklich schöne Posen , die Du da baust.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Wat'n prächtiger Barsch, @rustaweli ! Petri! Dein „bester Fisch” mit der Pin bislang?



Vom Kampf her auf jeden Fall, von der Größe war der Pin Döbel auch nicht schlecht.
Erst dachte ich, ein Hänger im Treibgut oder so hätte die Pose abtauchen lassen, zeitgleich: oder doch ein schwerer aber fauler Döbel? Dann hatte der Freund wohl den Fehler am Wurm realisiert und legte wie wild los. Erschrocken konzentrierte ich mich auf das wilde von links nach rechts der zu sehenden Schnur auf dem Wasser. Dann folgten Kopfstöße, was mich sehr verunsicherte. Nun wußte ich das dies kein Döbel war. Zu langer, heftiger Kampf plus wilde Kopfstöße. Ein Zander? Ein kleiner Wels? Gedanken schossen durch den Kopf und mein Anfängertum mit Pin tat das Übrige. Keine fein justierbare Bremse, kein genau eingestelltes Ziehenlassen. Ach du Schreck. Dann tauchte er irgendwann kurz auf um wieder voll abzuziehen. Ein Barsch, jaaa ein Barsch, und was für Einer. Der Puls schoss bis in den Hals und pocherte merklich. Bitte, bitte keinen Fehler machen. Erfreut, nervös und ängstlich zugleich. Dann hatte ich ihn wieder in Keschernähe, doch noch etwas zu früh. Endlich konnte ich ihn landen und war glücklich und stolz ohne Ende. Ich weiß nicht ob ich ein paar Zentimeter mehr solchen Kalibers mit Pin gewachsen wäre. Aber man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben. Danach erfüllte mich solch seltsame innere Anglerruhe. Schönes Gefühl. Noch ein paar Driften und ich ich dachte mir erfüllt, wozu eigentlich. Du warst auf Barsch mit UL und fängst Döbel, heute warst mit Pin auf Döbel und fängst Barsch. Ich war so ausgeglichen, erfüllt und zufrieden, wollte nur noch Heim und noch Zeit mit meiner lieben Frau verbringen, bevor diese schon im Land der Träume ist wenn ich komme. 
Angeln kann so schön sein.

Petri und ne schöne Zeit Euch Allen!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hoffnung...
> 
> ...und Enttäuschung
> 
> 
> Petri zum Seargent @rustaweli!


Du traust dir wohl gar nichts zu?
Geh mal ran an den Speck.


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli Atemberaubende Story. Man hat richtig gemerkt, wie das Adrenalin in dir hoch gestiegen ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach Du...
> 40er


Beneidenswerter Punker,  
Ganz dickes Petri!!!
Kenne solche Tierchen nur von Fotos.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du traust dir wohl gar nichts zu?
> Geh mal ran an den Speck.


Ich bin, was meine feinmotorischen Fähigkeiten angeht, realist. Deswegen ist z.B. @Minimax Fliegenbinderei irgendwo zwischen Voodoo und Chtulhukult für mich verortet. Das ich auch noch wenig Geduld mit störrischen werkgegenständen habe konzentriere ich mich aufs Mauern, abreissen etc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ich auch noch wenig Geduld mit störrischen werkgegenständen habe konzentriere ich mich aufs Mauern, abreissen etc.


Für die Initialphase doch prächtig und gut, hau weg was dich hemmen und platt machen will ! 

Jeder fängt mal grob an ...


----------



## Tikey0815

Junge Junge, man bin ich Neidisch  aber ich komm verflixt nicht ans Wasser  ....an meiner Bürotür hängt ein neues Schild: zum schwitzenden Schneiderlein


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Kochtopf 
Das mit dem Posenbau wird schon noch kommen......es sind schon einigen meinem Ruf gefolgt und bauen jetzt bei weitem bessere Posen wie ich 
Mit Baumaterialien kann man sich hier auch mit kleinen Starterkits aushelfen und sollte wohl unter den einzelnen Posenbauern kein Problem sein, Baumaterialien haben wir meistens zu genügend. Die Wichtigste Frage ist dabei nur mit welchen Materialien ich bauen will und was.

Du schaffst das schon, alles mit kleinen Schritten.


----------



## Racklinger

@rustaweli sehr schöner Bericht


----------



## geomas

Da ist man mal unterwegs und denkt sich, aber am Stammtisch, da steppt der Ükel-Bär. 

Weit gefehlt.

Also, liebe Ükelnauten, habt ein schönes, erholsames Wochenende mit oder ohne Angelei (schon besser mit, ist ja klar).


----------



## Jason

Also...... wir haben heute Hochzeitstag und waren schick essen. Jetzt lieg ich auf der Couch und kann mich nicht mehr bewegen. Das Essen war nur zu gut. 
Gucke hier im Ükel und muss genau so wie geo feststellen.... hier hat sich nichts getan. 
Na ja, dann wünsche ich euch allen auch ein schönes Wochenende. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Ükel zeigt einmal mehr, dass er das onlineäquvivalent zu einem, nun, ükel Schwarm ist. Im Winter zusammengeballt mit Aktivität auf niedrigem Niveau, im Frühling wuselig und jetzt bei der Hitze... dösen und aufs morgen warten. Bei Eintritt der Dämmerung werden die erste Munter

@jason 1  das klingt nach nem schönen Abend, euch beiden alles Gute


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri den Fängern, insbesondere unserem Professor für den Spiegler!!!

Ich wollte gestern Abend auch, eigentlich nochmal zum Vereinsteich um mal zu schauen, ob ich nicht auch einen in die Liste bekomme!!! Eigentlich! 

Hatte mein Geraffel so weit schon zusammen. Ding, Dong! Kamen mir doch leider mal wieder Gäste zuvor!!! Okay, nachdem ich die Gäste verköstigt hatte, war mir die Uhr für den Vereinsteich schon zu weit fortgeschritten! So endschied ich mich für die Weser und Plumsangeln! Es ging auf Wuemmehunters Buhne und musste feststellen, das da glaube ich seit Mai niemand mehr gewesen ist!!! Kein kleiner Pfad zum Wasser, gar nichts!!! Das Gras, mannshoch bis zur Buhnenspitze, so das ich erstmal, für mein Empfinden viel zu viel "krach" machen musste, um überhaupt Angeln zu können!!! Es war noch etwas älteres Futter vom Teich da, also erstmal ordentlich rein damit! Beim Blick in die Wurmdose kam gleich mal die nächste Überraschung, alle dahin! So blieben mir dann halt nur Maden. Naja für Aal eher suboptimal, aber...! Es gibt ja auch noch andere Fischis mit Barteln zum Beispiel!!!

Die "schwere" Rute mit 6er Haken und 10-12 Maden kam als erstes ins Wasser! Plums, 30gr. Sargblei, blieb auch gut liegen. Dann die leichte Rute fertig gemacht 10gr. und 12 Haken und 5 Maden drann. Gab auch gleich einen leichten Zupfer an der leichten, der allerdings nichts einbrachte! Bei der Maden-Kontrolle, bzw. beim Erneuern 2er Maden, gab es an der "schweren" ein feines Glockenspiel, Anhieb, hängt, naja geht ja schon früh auf mein Plan!?! Sehr guter Widerstand, zwar nichts Überwältigendes, aber schon eine gefühlte 50er Barbe, blieb auch schön Grundnah, dann auf mich zu, der Kescher war bereit, aber zu meiner Überraschung sollte es eine gut 45iger Zährte sein!!! Hui, fängt man so, in der Weser auch nicht jeden Tag, aber dafür "Liebe" ich meine Weser halt, das man vor Überraschungen nie sicher ist!!!







Danach gab es auf der "leichten" Rute noch ein kleines Rotauge und einen noch kleineren Döbel. Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit ließen die Bisse dann nach, bzw. gab es 1Stunde lang, gar keinen! Kurz vor Mitternacht gab es dann bis halb eins noch 3 Bisse auf die "schwere" Montage, aber ich konnte leider keinen davon verwerten! Evtl. kleine Aale!?! Keine Ahnung! War mir aber auch egal! Es war mal wieder wunderschön am Wasser gewesen zu sein!!!

Allen die am WE ans Wasser kommen wünsche ich ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Mario,netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also...... wir haben heute Hochzeitstag und waren schick essen. Jetzt lieg ich auf der Couch und kann mich nicht mehr bewegen. Das Essen war nur zu gut.
> Gucke hier im Ükel und muss genau so wie geo feststellen.... hier hat sich nichts getan.
> Na ja, dann wünsche ich euch allen auch ein schönes Wochenende.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute euch beiden .


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : alles Gute Euch beiden!

@MS aus G : Petri heil zur schönen Zährte und danke für den stimmungsvoll verfaßten Bericht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

@MS aus G 
Petri Heil Supermario!

Ein schönes Tierchen. 
Hab ich noch nie live gesehen son Teil.


----------



## Jason

Ich danke euch für die Glückwünsche. 
@MS aus G Petri Heil zu der seltene Zährte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Huch!

Alles Gute zum Hochzeitstag lieber Jason.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also...... wir haben heute Hochzeitstag und waren schick essen. Jetzt lieg ich auf der Couch und kann mich nicht mehr bewegen. Das Essen war nur zu gut.
> Gruß Jason


Na mal gut  , dass das nicht der erste Hochzeitstag war - das wäre ein kapitaler klassischer Failure! 

Alle gute weiterhin, seit ihr schon weit genug weg von der kritschen 7 ?


----------



## geomas

Bin mal wieder bei Youtube hängen geblieben. 





Ich fands interessant, was für dünne Hauptschnüre er benutzt (2 bzw. 2,5 Pfund Tragkraft).
Seine eigene, spezielle Behandlung von großen Hanfsamen hat er auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mit der Pfundangabe der Schnur ist das so eine Sache, die ist manchmal einfach nur netto, und brutto wäre da noch ein ordentlicher Sicherheitsaufschlag drauf.
Ist bei eigentlich allen lbs - Line-Ratings s.o, dass der Knoten das auch sicher hält.
Wenn das eine brutto Angabe auf einer deutschen Schnurspule ist, die als überhöht gelten kann, dann ist das ein anderer Spinnwebennummer. 

Wobei zu feine Hauptschnüre kaum nützen, die sind neben der reinen Lastabrissgefahr auch noch sehr scheuergefährdet, zudem hat man auf den Friedfischruten selten wirklich excellente Ringeinlagen. Bei der (klassisch-englisch) Matchberingung etc. sind die Ringlein auch arg klein, trotzdem recht schwer wegen 3 oder 4 Stege (Stahlmaterial) hochstehend und so.
Da braucht man eine sehr dünne Monofile, damit die noch glatt und weit durchläuft.

Im Filmchen sind auf den Ruten aber auch unterschiedliche Beringungen zu sehen!
Die kleinen Low Einbeinringlein vorne haben sich nicht zufällig auch bei Spinnruten durchgesetzt, und da sind die Anforderungen weitaus höher, gerade was Schnurdurchlauf, -schonung und Kopflastgewicht betrifft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich halte weder von zu engen Ringleins noch von zu dünner Schnur etwas, weil die sonst viel zu sehr inspiziert, geflegt und oft ausgetauscht / abgeschnitten werden muss.
Ich fische eigentlich immer getrennt, also nicht durchgebunden, sondern mit Vorfachschlaufe.  Oder schwerer dann mit Wirbel/Einhänger.

Das Vorfach tausche ich sowieso häufig oder dauernd, nach ein paar Stunden ist das Häkchen tiefer gefischt meist irgendwo weg oder stumpf geworden oder verbogen ... also kommt immer wieder frisch.
Und primär fängt die Vorfachdünne besser. Die Sollbruchstelle ist eh klar.

Wer in eins durchgebunden fischen will, der muss einen guten Kompromiss in der Schnurdicke finden.
Vor allem, wenn Fishermen an sich bindefaul ist, also auch gerne mehr Zeit Haken im Wasser angeln als knoten will!


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na mal gut  , dass das nicht der erste Hochzeitstag war - das wäre ein kapitaler klassischer Failure!
> 
> Alle gute weiterhin, seit ihr schon weit genug weg von der kritschen 7 ?


Och, das war schon die Nummer 23.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Och, das war schon die Nummer 23.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist schon eine große Nummer.


----------



## geomas

Durchbinden ohne Vorfach mache ich eigentlich nur noch mit wirklichen robusten (=relativ dicken) 4-6 Pfund Schnüren wie der Daiwa Sensor von der Großspule oder auch der Maxima Chameleon. 
Das Vorfach binde ich meistens direkt am Wasser, hab aber auch ne Notfall-Reserve an Fertigvorfächern dabei.


----------



## Orothred

Wie angekündigt gings heute auf vermeintliche Schleienpirsch. Am See angekommen war der Platz von letzter Woche zum Glück frei







Also aufgebaut, zwei Ruten auf Pose, einmal Madenbündel, einmal Mais, und eine auf Grund mit Method-Feeder und Maiskette










Lang hats nicht gedauert, da zupfte es an der Pose mit Maden, kurz das Abtauchen abgewartet, Anhieb, und zack.....mein erster Barsch in meiner Angelkarriere hing an der Leine






So gings den kompletten Tag weiter, insgesamt fünf von der Sorte gingen an Madenbündel. Method-Feeder nichts, Maispose nichts. Weißfisch nichts....dieser See scheint "anders" zu sein 

Die Schleie lies sich heute nicht blicken, trotzdem wars ein entspannenter Tag am Wasser


----------



## Hering 58

Petri,schönes Angelgewässer und super Bilder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht @Orothred .

Echt eigenartig, dass es da anscheinend keine Weißfische gibt.


----------



## rutilus69

@Orothred der See sieht vielversprechend aus.

Ich war gestern früh mal kurz am See, aber bis auf eine neue PB Rotfeder mit 30cm ging da nicht viel. Die Fische fühlten sich sehr warm an und waren selbst in der Hand ziemlich träge. 






Mal schauen, was heute früh am Kanal so geht. 

Petri an alle!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Rotfeder!
Eine der schönsten heimischen Friedfische.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri,schöne Rotfeder.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Petri heil, ich kann dem Professore nur heftig nickend zustimmen: die Rotfeder ist mit Sicherheit einer der schönsten Fische in D.

@Orothred : Petri zu den Stachelrittern! Falls Du einfach mal sehen willst, ob es da Weißfisch gibt, würde ich ne leichte Posenmontage mit kleinem Haken nehmen und die Bebleiung so setzen, daß der Köder (zum Beispiel 1 oder 2 Maden) nach dem Auswerfen langsam sinkt.

PS: Die populäre Daumen-ins-Maul-Haltung würde ich bei etwas größeren Barschen nur bei gleichzeitiger Stützung des Körpers nehmen.


----------



## geomas

Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter der kommenden Woche entwickelt. 
Aktuell haben die Online-Wetterfrösche für Montag bis Freitag Gewitter auf der Tageskarte.
Nun ja, die haben schon viel prognostiziert...

Hab mal ein paar Fotos von den Neuzugängen gemacht.





Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker 2,35m und ABU Legerlite 223 (303cm, „Medium/Heavy Leger”)
Beide „Made in Gt. Britain”.





Detail der Daiwa - die Farbkombination gefällt mir.






3 ältere Winkle-Picker. Von links:
Balzer Edition 1 Winkle Picker in 2,70m - hab diese wunderbare Rute von Heinz.
Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker 2,35m - der Griff ist deutlich länger als jener der längeren Balzer.
DAM Magic Carbon Winckle Picker in 3m - diese Rute hat sehr viel mehr Power als die feine Balzer, ich würde sie als leichte Feeder-Rute einstufen.
Witzigerweise kam die DAM mit 4 Spitzen - die beiden weicheren sind absolut supersoft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also wunderschön sind so klassische Ruten auf jeden Fall.

Zum angeln fast zu schade.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also wunderschön sind so klassische Ruten auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Zum angeln fast zu schade.




Nö, also ich finde sie zum Angeln genau richtig (Gefahr droht eher beim Transport).
Sorgen mache ich mir da eher bei den Posen von Jason. Und bei gespließten Ruten und ähnlichen Sachen wär ich auch extrem vorsichtig.
Die Balzer ist für den Fluß nebenan mit Abstand meine Lieblingsrute. Hab ja auch die Maver Reality in 2,70 und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die Reality ist alles andere als „schlecht” oder so, aber die Editionsbalzer ist für die feine Grundangelei noch mal ne andere Nummer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das glaub ich gern.
Ich bin mit der Maver ja zufrieden und könnte noch feiner nicht gebrauchen auch wenn die Ruten echt schöner aussehen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter der kommenden Woche entwickelt.
> Aktuell haben die Online-Wetterfrösche für Montag bis Freitag Gewitter auf der Tageskarte.
> Nun ja, die haben schon viel prognostiziert...
> 
> Hab mal ein paar Fotos von den Neuzugängen gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker 2,35m und ABU Legerlite 223 (303cm, „Medium/Heavy Leger”)
> Beide „Made in Gt. Britain”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail der Daiwa - die Farbkombination gefällt mir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ältere Winkle-Picker. Von links:
> Balzer Edition 1 Winkle Picker in 2,70m - hab diese wunderbare Rute von Heinz.
> Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker 2,35m - der Griff ist deutlich länger als jener der längeren Balzer.
> DAM Magic Carbon Winckle Picker in 3m - diese Rute hat sehr viel mehr Power als die feine Balzer, ich würde sie als leichte Feeder-Rute einstufen.
> Witzigerweise kam die DAM mit 4 Spitzen - die beiden weicheren sind absolut supersoft.


Sehr schöne klassische Ruten hast du dir gegönnt.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das glaub ich gern.
> Ich bin mit der Maver ja zufrieden und könnte noch feiner nicht gebrauchen auch wenn die Ruten echt schöner aussehen.



Ja, also mit den sehr feinen Ruten (die DAM gehört nicht dazu) angele ich auch nicht, wo viel Kraut ist oder generell ne höhere Hängergefahr besteht. 
Ich find die Maver auch prima (besonders das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) und nutze sie mit stärkerer Schnur als die ganz feinen Ruten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri allen Ükel, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Da sind ja wieder einige bildhübsche Fische auf Landgang gewesen. Danke für die Berichte und die Fotos. @geomas: Deine neue alte, pardon, klassische ABU Legerlite macht wirklich ein tollen Eindruck, Gratulation zu Deinen Neuzugängen. Freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht vom ersten Fischen. @jason 1: Auch wenn ich etwas spät dran bin, auch von mir alles Gute zum Hochzeitstag. Bei mir steht in diesem Jahr noch der 20. Hochzeitstag an.


----------



## Jason

@Orothred Petri zum ersten Barsch. Toller Bericht und tolle Bilder. Mein letzter Barsch ist auch schon eine Weile her, fällt mir gerade so ein.
@rutilus69 Auch dir ein herzliches Petri Heil zu der wunderschönen Rotfeder. Hitze und Sauerstoffmangel setzen den Fischen erheblich zu.
Ist nicht schön, aber man kann es nicht ändern.
@geomas Eins muss ich jetzt los werden. Deine Ruten sehen wirklich geil aus. Eine schöner, wie die andere. Da kannst du stolz drauf sein.    Und alle mit Schieberollenhalter. Sind das schon alles ältere Ruten? Wenn ja, top Zustand würde ich sagen. Da freue ich mich ebenfalls auf deinen Bericht vom ersten fischen mit den Schönheiten.
@Wuemmehunter Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, mein Freund. Ist doch gar nicht spät.

Gruß Jason

edit: @geomas , ich lese gerade, das es 3 ältere Winkle-Picker sind.


----------



## nostradamus

@geomas Schöne Ruten! Besonders die gute alte DAM Ruten! Habe auch noch zwei von ihnen, aber leider in einem viel schlechteren Zustand.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : danke, die alten Ruten sprechen mich optisch eher an als die meisten modernen Peitschen (okay, es gibt Ausnahmen). 
Die ABU ist die älteste, dann kommt vermutlich die DAM, dann die „neue alte” Daiwa und die Balzer ist vermutlich die jüngste Rute.
Die Korkgriffe der beiden Neuzugänge (oberes Foto) wurden wohl vom Verkäufer aufbereitet - vermute ich.
Stolz bin ich auf die Ruten allerdings nicht, höchstens auf meinen guten Geschmack ;-))

@Wuemmehunter : danke! Die kräftige Legerlite ist meine zweite dieses Modells. 
Die andere in meinem Bestand ist in einem deutlich schlechteren Zustand. Dieses Modell wurde seinerzeit als „ausgesprochene Karpfenrute” angepriesen.

@nostradamus : danke! 



Eigentlich wollte ich heute nach der Arbeit am Abend noch mal ans Wasser, war aber nach drei Stunden in voller Sonne zu träge (und hungrig auch). 
Vielleicht klappt es morgen früh, mal sehen. Hab noch einen Hinweis auf ein Giebelgewässer bekommen, wo es wohl auch größere Exemplare gibt. 
Hab da jetzt 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht mehr „gepietscht” und Giebel hatte ich dort früher nie.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hab noch einen Hinweis auf ein Giebelgewässer bekommen, wo es wohl auch größere Exemplare gibt.
> Hab da jetzt 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht mehr „gepietscht” und Giebel hatte ich dort früher nie.



Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> (Gefahr droht eher beim Transport).


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Wenn ich mit meiner Split Cane ausgehe, bleibt sie so lange im Futteral bis ich am Wasser bin. Am Wasser wird dann 
die Rute montiert. Und bevor ich wieder Heim fahre kommt sie wieder zurück ins Futteral. So verhindere ich unliebsame Macken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Stolz bin ich auf die Ruten allerdings nicht, höchstens auf meinen guten Geschmack ;-))


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> ......
> Balzer Edition 1 Winkle Picker in 2,70m - hab diese wunderbare Rute von Heinz.
> Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker 2,35m - der Griff ist deutlich länger als jener der längeren Balzer.
> DAM Magic Carbon Winckle Picker in 3m - diese Rute hat sehr viel mehr Power als die feine Balzer, ich würde sie als leichte Feeder-Rute einstufen.
> Witzigerweise kam die DAM mit 4 Spitzen - die beiden weicheren sind absolut supersoft.



Die Ruten sind ja viel zu schade zum Fischen, vorallem in diesem Zustand. Sammlerruten für die Vitrine


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo liebe Ükel, heute habe ich mal eine Frage. Kennt jemand die die gezeigte Rute? Sie ist 7 Ringe und besteht aus  blauem Hohlglas, das aber nach oben hin immer geschlossen aussieht. Sie hat einen Korkgriff mit Aluminium-Kunststoff-Schraubrollenhalter mit 2 Schraubringen. Baujahr muß vor 1980 sein, ich meine es war 1978 als ich sie gewonnen habe. Und jemand sagte damals, sie wäre wohl aus der DDR gekommen. An Beschriftung steht darauf: Teil 1, Nr. 19B, 4179. Wurfgewicht schätze ich mal bis 30 Gramm, habe aber auch schon 50 Gramm  damit geworfen. Aktion würde ich als Vollparabolisch angeben. Den Spitzenring habe ich mal ersetzt, da der alte total eingeschliffen war, ebenso ist der untere schwarze Schutzstreifen von mir angebracht worden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Ahnung wo diese Rute hergestellt wurde bzw. irgendwelche Daten.

Die Rolle daran ist eine Shakespeare Europaklasse Deluxe 2210 mit 0,18 Mono.


----------



## geomas

^  pfff, also die Ringe sehen schon sehr nach DDR aus. 
Bestimmt kann Dir ein kundigerer Ükel auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


>


@ jason 1: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Ahnung wo diese Rute hergestellt wurde bzw. irgendwelche Daten.



Solche Ringe hatten fast alle DDR Ruten.
Bessere hatten auch Einlagen.
Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Germina Rute die im Werk VEB Sächsische Glasfaser Industrie Sebnitz hergestelt wurde.
Original müsste dann aber ein Aufkleber drauf gewesen sein.

Irgendwelche Reste davon vorhanden?


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : Hochzeitstag, Geburtstag - bei Dir jagt ja ein Höhepunkt den nächsten... 
Alles Gute, vor allem Gesundheit und genug Freizeit fürs kommende Jahr!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> ^  pfff, also die Ringe sehen schon sehr nach DDR aus.
> Bestimmt kann Dir ein kundigerer Ükel auf die Sprünge helfen.


Würde ich auch sagen. Ich hatte sehr ähnliche Ringe an meiner Rute von Kuckuck.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nein, Aufkleber waren aber auch damals schon nicht drauf als ich sie bekam.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, Aufkleber waren aber auch damals schon nicht drauf als ich sie bekam.


Oder  hast du Sie abgepult?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, Aufkleber waren aber auch damals schon nicht drauf als ich sie bekam.




Hmmmm......eigenartig.
Beschriftet waren die DDR Ruten schon ab Werk.

Evtl. ein Prototyp/Testrute....?
Da kann man nur raten.

Kuckuck gab es auch noch aber die Ruten sind seltener.
Davon wurden wohl nicht so viele produziert wie in Sebnitz.


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hmmmm......eigenartig.
> Beschriftet waren die DDR Ruten schon ab Werk.
> 
> Evtl. ein Prototyp/Testrute....?
> Da kann man nur raten.
> 
> Kuckuck gab es auch noch aber die Ruten sind seltener.
> Davon wurden wohl nicht so viele produziert wie in Sebnitz.



Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob in Sebnitz diese Art der Verbindung gebaut wurde. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass dort meistens Metallhülsen verwendet wurden und dass die Fa. Kuckuck genau diese Art der Steckverbindung gebaut hat. Aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht mehr, ist schon zu lange her 

Ich kann ja heute Abend mal ein Foto vom Handteil meiner Kuckuck machen.


----------



## geomas

Könnte natürlich auch sein, daß die Rute „unsigniert” in den Export ging.
Es wurden in der DDR ja eine Menge Konsumgüter für den Westmarkt produziert.
Ein Aufkleber „Made by VEB Sächsische Glasfaser Industrie Sebnitz” wäre für den Verkauf im Westen vielleicht nicht hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## Jason

Danke ihr Lieben. Nun habe ich ein halbes Jahrhundert voll. Die Zeit rennt so schnell, da muss ich sehen, dass ich noch oft ans Wasser komme. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alles Gute zum Uhu lieber @jason 1 .


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ein Aufkleber „Made by VEB Sächsische Glasfaser Industrie Sebnitz” wäre für den Verkauf im Westen vielleicht nicht hilfreich gewesen.



Das kann auch sein.
Hätte man im Westen ne Rute ohne Aufschrift/Name/Herkunft gekauft ???


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht mehr, ist schon zu lange her



JUpp.

Die gute alte Zeit verschwindet immer mehr am Horizont.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kann auch sein.
> Hätte man im Westen ne Rute ohne Aufschrift/Name/Herkunft gekauft ???


Ich glaube,nein.


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> JUpp.
> 
> Die gute alte Zeit verschwindet immer mehr am Horizont.


aber manchmal kommen die Erinnerungen doch wieder hoch. Vor allem, wenn man altes Angelgerät in der Hand hält


----------



## Mikesch

geomas schrieb:


> ^  pfff, also die Ringe sehen schon sehr nach DDR aus.
> ...


Muss nicht sein, meine Ruten aus den 70er-Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts von DAM, Balzer bzw. Shakespeare haben auch solche Ringe.

Ist doch eine schöne Rute um mit Schwimmer zu fischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Unten müsste noch eine Kappe aus Aluminium drauf,dann sieht es schon eher nach Sebnitz aus wenn der obere und untere Griff komplett aus Kork wäre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Germina Ruten hatten, die ich kenne, hatten alle Plaste-Endkappen und auch vorn am Griffabschluss Plastik.

Mit Alu hab ich noch keine gesehen und ich hatte schon viele davon hier(selbst besessen und restauriert).

Bin aber an Fotos von Germina-Aluendkappen interessiert.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kann auch sein.
> Hätte man im Westen ne Rute ohne Aufschrift/Name/Herkunft gekauft ???



Ich habe die Rute als Tombola-Gewinn bei einer Dorsch-Bus-Kutter-Fahrt gekriegt, also nicht gekauft. Aber in den Angelläden zur damaligen Zeit waren rund um Osnabrück solche Ruten auch nicht zu bekommen.



mikesch schrieb:


> Ist doch eine schöne Rute um mit Schwimmer zu fischen.



Genau dafür ist sie auch weiterhin im Einsatz, ist meine liebste Matchrute



Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Unten müsste noch eine Kappe aus Aluminium drauf,dann sieht es schon eher nach Sebnitz aus wenn der obere und untere Griff komplett aus Kork wäre.



Nein, unten ist sie auch mit schwarzen Plastikabschluß die beiden Griffe sind komplett Kork


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Ich hatte eine blaue in 2.40 oder 2.70, die hatte eine Kappe aus Alu. (Die Rute habe ich nicht neu gekauft!) Mit Fotos kann ich nicht dienen,da mein damaliges Zeuch in den 90ern von einem Kumpelschwe** mit nach Mannheim genommen wurde, und nie wieder zurück kam.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine blaue in 2.40 oder 2.70, die hatte eine Kappe aus Alu.




Achso.
Von Germina ist mir sowas, wie gesagt, nicht bekannt.
Die war dann wohl umgebaut.

Die Alureserven brauchte man in der DDR fürs Geld, Besteck und andere Sachen. 

Bei den alten Westruten vom DAM usw. gab es meist Aluendkappen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso.
> Von Germina ist mir sowas, wie gesagt, nicht bekannt.
> Die war dann wohl umgebaut.
> 
> Die Alureserven brauchte man in der DDR fürs Geld, Besteck und andere Sachen.
> 
> Bei den alten Westruten vom DAM usw. gab es meist Aluendkappen.



Meine alten DAMs haben alle auch nur schwarze Kunststoffendkappen. ( Erschreckend was man alles hat )


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kann auch sein dass ich das bei noch älteren Gespließten gesehen hab.

Mit Westruten von vor der Wende kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Die war von Germina,war aber wie schon geschrieben kein Neukauf. Die Rute hatte ich in den 1980ern als Stift von einem Kumpel bekommen,der hatte das Teil vom Opa, Kann sein das da herumgebastelt wurde,die Kappe war unten glaube ich offen,sodass man den Blank sah. Ich könnte mal beim Junior Kuckuck klingeln ob es sowas gegeben hat,so weit isses nicht bis dahin,die haben ja auch Ruten von der Stange repariert.  Ich lass es aber lieber ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Wiegenfest, Jason. Bleib gesund und schaffe es bald wieder häufiger zum fischen.


----------



## rutilus69

So, hier kommen ein paar Bilder von den Kuckuck - Ruten.
Ursprünglich war es ein Set bestehend aus 6 Teilen, die unterschiedlich kombiniert werden konnten. Entweder 2x 3.30m oder 1x2.20 + 1x4.40m. Leider sind mir damals durch den üblichen Jugendlichen Leichtsinn ein paar Teile kaputt gegangen. Übrig geblieben sind vom Original die beiden Handteile und ein Mittelteil. Die eine Spitze konnte ich damals noch als Ersatzteil bekommen, aber leider ist es grau statt braun und passt nicht zu 100%. Da muss ich nochmal ein bisschen schleifen.






















Und noch ein Detail eines der gebrochenen Teile mit Original Ring und Wicklung






Ich schaue immer mal wieder, ob ich irgendwo noch ein paar Teile finde, um das Set wieder komplett zu bekommen. Aber das ist schwierig. 
Wenigstens habe ich schon mal mehr schlecht als recht neue Ringe angewinkelt und werde sie demnächst mal wieder zum Fischen ausführen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Optische Ähnlichkeiten zwischen den verschiedenen Ruten sind vorhanden.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : danke für die Fotos und Infos zum „Kuckuck-Set”. Ich kannte den Namen gar nicht, erinnere mich nur noch an einige Germina-Ruten (besonders die kurze Spinnrute mit dem ultrahäßlichen Griff - die gab es so Mitte der 80er*) und einige Stippruten (meine erste Galsfaser-Stippe war aber wohl sowjetischer Produktion).


*) Germina Weekend - die wohl häßlichste 1,45m Rute der Welt


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend (nach kurzem Gewitter/Regen) am Fluß nebenan. Neue Stelle probiert, diesmal waren dort auch keine marodierenden Kids, nur ihre Hinterlassenschaften.
Gab sofort nach dem Loten 2 Plötz von um die 20cm auf Mais, danach einen *kapitalen Tüdel* (meine Schuld - Unaufmerksamkeit).
Neumontage, danach gabs noch ein paar Plötz ähnlicher Größe. Hatte erneut das Problem mit der klebenden Schnur.
Das nächste Mal probier ich ne 5g-Pose statt des heute benutzten 3g-Modells.
Wie zuvor geschrieben, bei Überkopfwürfen gibts keine Probleme, da löst sich die Schnur vom Blank. Aber beim Rauspendeln der Montage oder „Schnurnachgeben” nervts.



PS: hier mein „Urban Hot-Spot” - direkt unter der meistbefahrenen Brücke der Stadt:





Man braucht etwas Abstand zum Ufer, da es eine „Kante” im Wasser gibt und unfaßbar viel Müll auch


----------



## nostradamus

petri


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> @rutilus69 : danke für die Fotos und Infos zum „Kuckuck-Set”. Ich kannte den Namen gar nicht, erinnere mich nur noch an einige Germina-Ruten (besonders die kurze Spinnrute mit dem ultrahäßlichen Griff - die gab es so Mitte der 80er*) und einige Stippruten (meine erste Galsfaser-Stippe war aber wohl sowjetischer Produktion).
> 
> 
> *) Germina Weekend - die wohl häßlichste 1,45m Rute der Welt



ich habe da auch noch so ein 1.80 Vollglas-Monster 
Die 5m Stippe von Germina kommt noch ab und an zum Einsatz


----------



## Kochtopf

Schön dass du wieder draußen warst, geo! Petri heil zum geplötze!


----------



## geomas

Danke @Kochtopf und @nostradamus - ich wollte ja eigentlich heute Vormittag große Dinge vollbringen, bin aber gesundheitlich etwas angeknockt und habs dann abends ganz locker angehenlassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Immerhin kommst du in beneidenswert Regelmäßigkeit ans Wasser, da beneide ich dich sehr! Hoffe es ist bei dir nur ein Schnupfen!

Hat eigentlich wer mal was von @Tobias85 @Xianeli oder @phirania gehört? Ersterer in der Semesterferienhölle, Zweiter im 'Arbeitslager Eigenheim' und der Gänsevater in Reha?


----------



## geomas

@Xianeli ist ab und an hier im AB eingeloggt (heute spät auch). Um Tobi mach ich mir keine Sorgen, der meldet sich bestimmt bald wieder.
Phirania ist hoffentlich auf dem Weg der Genesung, wäre beruhigend, mal was von ihm zu hören.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kapitaler Tüdel..... Kenn ich auch, besonders wenn mal meine Frau dabei ist und sich wunderbar köstlich darüber amüsieren kann


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Hast Du es mal probiert die Rute um 90 grd. zu drehen? Klebt die Schnur dann immer noch?

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich wer mal was von @Tobias85 @Xianeli oder @phirania gehört? Ersterer in der Semesterferienhölle, Zweiter im 'Arbeitslager Eigenheim' und der Gänsevater in Reha?



Und nicht zu vergessen @feederbrassen .
Auch nix merh zu hören von ihm.

@geomas 
Schön dass du es ans Wasser geschafft hast.
Petri Heil.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moi Männers!
Leider haben mein Hund und ich gerade gesundheitliche Probleme, aber es besteht Hoffnung auf baldige Besserung unddann habe ich auch wieder mehr Zeit um mich halbwegs sinnvoll einzubringen.. .
Geo, versuche doch mal vor dem Angeln die Rute mit nem Ballistolläppchen abzureiben - meistens hilft das ein wenig... .
Euch allen einen schönen Tag, nach Bedarf gute Besserung, gute Fische und alles Gute.. .


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> @rutilus69 : ... erinnere mich nur noch an einige Germina-Ruten (besonders die kurze Spinnrute mit dem ultrahäßlichen Griff - die gab es so Mitte der 80er*)
> 
> *) Germina Weekend - die wohl häßlichste 1,45m Rute der Welt



Da musste ich ja gleich mal googeln....die ist ja mal WIRKLICH hässlich..und ne schicke Farbwahl des Duplons


----------



## geomas

Welpi schrieb:


> Da musste ich ja gleich mal googeln....die ist ja mal WIRKLICH hässlich..und ne schicke Farbwahl des Duplons



Haha, das ist (war) ja noch nicht mal Duplon, es wurde praktisch „längsgeriffelter PVC-Schlauch” als Griffmaterial verwendet. Optisch wirklich ganz harte Kost.



Und jetzt noch ne Frage, lieber Welpi: hast Du Deine 5m-Excellent schon mal gefischt? Würde mich sehr interessieren, ob Du auch das Schnur-klebt-am-Blank-Problem hast.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : ich habs probiert, die Rute um 90° gedreht zu halten, funktioniert für mich aber nicht. Danke für den Tipp!

@rhinefisher : gute Besserung Euch beiden! Danke für den Ballistol-Tipp, werd ich probieren.


----------



## Welpi

geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du Deine 5m-Excellent schon mal gefischt? Würde mich sehr interessieren, ob Du auch das Schnur-klebt-am-Blank-Problem hast.



Nein, die Bolo konnte ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht "ausführen". Ich hab Deine Berichte über das Schnurkleben gelesen und mir schon eine geistige Notiz gemacht, Dir dahingehend Bescheid zu geben.


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, hier kommen ein paar Bilder von den Kuckuck - Ruten.
> Ursprünglich war es ein Set bestehend aus 6 Teilen, die unterschiedlich kombiniert werden konnten. Entweder 2x 3.30m oder 1x2.20 + 1x4.40m. Leider sind mir damals durch den üblichen Jugendlichen Leichtsinn ein paar Teile kaputt gegangen. Übrig geblieben sind vom Original die beiden Handteile und ein Mittelteil. Die eine Spitze konnte ich damals noch als Ersatzteil bekommen, aber leider ist es grau statt braun und passt nicht zu 100%. Da muss ich nochmal ein bisschen schleifen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327917
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327918
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327919
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327920
> 
> 
> Und noch ein Detail eines der gebrochenen Teile mit Original Ring und Wicklung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327921
> 
> 
> Ich schaue immer mal wieder, ob ich irgendwo noch ein paar Teile finde, um das Set wieder komplett zu bekommen. Aber das ist schwierig.
> Wenigstens habe ich schon mal mehr schlecht als recht neue Ringe angewinkelt und werde sie demnächst mal wieder zum Fischen ausführen.


Das ist ja Nostalgie pur.


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Immerhin kommst du in beneidenswert Regelmäßigkeit ans Wasser, da beneide ich dich sehr! Hoffe es ist bei dir nur ein Schnupfen!
> 
> Hat eigentlich wer mal was von @Tobias85 @Xianeli oder @phirania gehört? Ersterer in der Semesterferienhölle, Zweiter im 'Arbeitslager Eigenheim' und der Gänsevater in Reha?


Der Gänsevater ist aus dem Krankenhaus ,er ist zu Hause es geht ihn wohl noch nicht so gut.


----------



## Tricast

Dann wünschen wir dem Gänsevater eine schnelle Genesung und drücken ganz fest die Daumen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir gute Besserung an alle angeschlagenen Ükel!!!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das freut mich sehr, dass unser Gänsevater das Krankenhaus wieder verlassen konnte. @phirania, gute Besserung.


----------



## MS aus G

Von mir ebenfalls allen gute Besserung, auf das Ihr bald wieder am Wasser seit, und wir uns über Fänge erfreuen und weiter fachsimpeln können!!!

@jason 1, natürlich noch nachträgliche Glückwünsche zum doppelten Fest!!!

Nach der Zährte von letzter Woche, war erstmal Köderbeschaffung angesagt, was ich Freitag Nachmittag erledigen konnte!!!

Zum Samstag ist dann mein "kleiner Buddy" angereist, dem ich Fronleichnam versprochen habe, das wir es mal auf Aal versuchen wollen! Da musste ich natürlich erstmal testen, wo es überhaupt Sinn macht mit dem "Kleinen" los zu gehen! Ich kann ihn ja schlecht durch 2,5m hohe Brennnesseln jagen!!! Am Samstag Abend viel dann meine Wahl auf die letzte Treppe unterhalb der Brücke!!!

Am Wasser angekommen, schon voll dämmrig, gemerkt, das das Handy noch zu hause lag! Gutes oder schlechtes Omen? Egal, mit Bildern kann ich natürlich deshalb leider nicht dienen! Was dann kommen sollte war ja eigentlich klar! Es wurde "die Nacht der Nächte"!!!

Den "Barben-Köder", in Form der mittleren Dendros hatte ich natürlich auch besorgt! Die Ruten lagen keine 5min im Wasser und schon ging der "Tanz" los, mit knapp 60cm, aber sehr viel Power, konnte die erste Barbe mal gleich gelandet werden! Es ging munter weiter 3 Aale und noch eine kleine 30iger Barbe machten erstmal den Anfang! Dann war mal etwa 20min Verschnaufpause, um danach noch besser zurück zu kommen!!! Es gab Biss auf Biss, heraus kamen dann noch 6 Aale, wobei diesmal auch insgesamt 5st. das Mindestmaß erreicht haben!!! Ein toller Abend!!!

Im laufe des Sonntages schaute "Klein-Buddy" natürlich mal vorbei und die erste Frage war natürlich: Wann gehen wir denn mal Angeln??? Bald, war meine Antwort. In der Hoffnung, das es ähnlich laufen würde, wie am Samstag und er seinen ersten Aal fangen möge! Ich erstmal zu "Klein-Buddys" Eltern und gefragt, ob es wohl am Montag Abend so von 9-11Uhr gehen würde? Okay, war die Antwort! Gut, dann am Sonntag Abend nochmal testen, und zwar diesmal an der ersten Treppe, wo im Mai noch das Boot vom Fischer lag! Etwa um 21.30Uhr angefangen mit einem "Doppelschlag" Aale!







Na das geht ja supie los! Danach folgte etwa 5min später der nächste, allerdings alle so knapp bei 40cm, also noch weit weg vom Maß! Und dann? Ja, dann? Dann war Essig, außer ein paar ganz leichten Zupfern ohne das ich die mit einem Anhieb hätte quittieren können, gab es bis halb eins nix mehr! Ernüchterung! Aber da die Aale recht früh gebissen haben, hatte ich Hoffnung, da "Klein-Buddy" wenigstens einen fängt!?!

So gestern Abend waren dann meine "Guiding-Qualitäten" wieder gefragt!

Da es bei mir von der Zeit her gut geklappt hatte konnten wir schon um kurz vor 9Uhr los! Am Wasser angekommen beköderte ich schnell die Ruten, anfangs mit Dendro/Maden und ab dafür! Es dauerte dann etwas bis das erste Klingeln zu hören war, aber gekonnt zog, "Klein-Buddy", was? Natürlich ein kleines Rotauge, die er zur Genüge kannte heraus! Och nee, Rotauge, waren seine Worte!!! Ich brauchte auch nur die Maden zu wechseln und weiter ging es! Dann kam natürlich was kommen musste! Ein schöner Biss, gekonnter Anhieb von "Klein-Buddy" und: Ui, der zieht aber ganz schön!!! Mir war ja klar, was dort so zog! Natürlich eine Barbe, mit gut 55cm auch nicht die Kleinste! Bis kurz vor den Kescher konnte "Klein-Buddy" noch mithalten, aber dann ging er in die Knie! "Ich kann die Angel, kaum noch halten!!!" Okay, ausgedrillt war sie schon mehr oder weniger, also übernahm ich für die letzten Meter! Als, die Barbe gerade im Kescher lag, machte "seine" Rute natürlich auch einen Diener!!! Hoffentlich nicht noch eine Barbe, dachte ich mir! "Klein-Buddy" nahm die Rute auf und kurbelte drauf los, ohne Anhieb, einfach Kurbeln, bis kurz vor das Ufer, da stand ich nun! Die Barbe noch im Kescher an der anderen der Aal! Erstmal die Barbe vom Haken gelöst und dann den Aal!


Gibt es was "schöneres"!!! Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte!!!

Einen Aal konnte er kurz danach noch fangen! Bis 11Uhr hat er dann auch leider nicht ganz "durchgehalten", da sich auch nichts mehr tat, war es wohl etwas zu langweilig geworden und die Müdigkeit kam noch dazu!!!

Nach dem "Abliefern" bei den Eltern, bin ich dann nochmal zurück, aber wie am Tag zuvor, gab es, unterbrochen von einer kleinen Barbe von etwa 20cm,






nix mehr, bis ich um halb eins einpacken wollte, da kamen noch einige Bisse und ich konnte noch 2 Aale fangen, aber nicht der Rede wert und der "Aaleimer" war schon verstaut! Wo die Biester in den 2h waren, kann ich auch nicht sagen, komisch!!!

Mein "Guiding" war zum Glück wieder erfolgreich und es war natürlich ein toller Abend! Heute Morgen kam natürlich auch schon wieder die Frage von "Klein-Buddy": "Wann gehen wir denn wieder Angeln???"

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hecht100+

Wunderschöner Artikel und das Foto mit dem Grinsen vom rechten zum linken Ohr, unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Kochtopf

MS aus G schrieb:


> Von mir ebenfalls allen gute Besserung, auf das Ihr bald wieder am Wasser seit, und wir uns über Fänge erfreuen und weiter fachsimpeln können!!!
> 
> @jason 1, natürlich noch nachträgliche Glückwünsche zum doppelten Fest!!!
> 
> Nach der Zährte von letzter Woche, war erstmal Köderbeschaffung angesagt, was ich Freitag Nachmittag erledigen konnte!!!
> 
> Zum Samstag ist dann mein "kleiner Buddy" angereist, dem ich Fronleichnam versprochen habe, das wir es mal auf Aal versuchen wollen! Da musste ich natürlich erstmal testen, wo es überhaupt Sinn macht mit dem "Kleinen" los zu gehen! Ich kann ihn ja schlecht durch 2,5m hohe Brennnesseln jagen!!! Am Samstag Abend viel dann meine Wahl auf die letzte Treppe unterhalb der Brücke!!!
> 
> Am Wasser angekommen, schon voll dämmrig, gemerkt, das das Handy noch zu hause lag! Gutes oder schlechtes Omen? Egal, mit Bildern kann ich natürlich deshalb leider nicht dienen! Was dann kommen sollte war ja eigentlich klar! Es wurde "die Nacht der Nächte"!!!
> 
> Den "Barben-Köder", in Form der mittleren Dendros hatte ich natürlich auch besorgt! Die Ruten lagen keine 5min im Wasser und schon ging der "Tanz" los, mit knapp 60cm, aber sehr viel Power, konnte die erste Barbe mal gleich gelandet werden! Es ging munter weiter 3 Aale und noch eine kleine 30iger Barbe machten erstmal den Anfang! Dann war mal etwa 20min Verschnaufpause, um danach noch besser zurück zu kommen!!! Es gab Biss auf Biss, heraus kamen dann noch 6 Aale, wobei diesmal auch insgesamt 5st. das Mindestmaß erreicht haben!!! Ein toller Abend!!!
> 
> Im laufe des Sonntages schaute "Klein-Buddy" natürlich mal vorbei und die erste Frage war natürlich: Wann gehen wir denn mal Angeln??? Bald, war meine Antwort. In der Hoffnung, das es ähnlich laufen würde, wie am Samstag und er seinen ersten Aal fangen möge! Ich erstmal zu "Klein-Buddys" Eltern und gefragt, ob es wohl am Montag Abend so von 9-11Uhr gehen würde? Okay, war die Antwort! Gut, dann am Sonntag Abend nochmal testen, und zwar diesmal an der ersten Treppe, wo im Mai noch das Boot vom Fischer lag! Etwa um 21.30Uhr angefangen mit einem "Doppelschlag" Aale!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327938
> 
> 
> Na das geht ja supie los! Danach folgte etwa 5min später der nächste, allerdings alle so knapp bei 40cm, also noch weit weg vom Maß! Und dann? Ja, dann? Dann war Essig, außer ein paar ganz leichten Zupfern ohne das ich die mit einem Anhieb hätte quittieren können, gab es bis halb eins nix mehr! Ernüchterung! Aber da die Aale recht früh gebissen haben, hatte ich Hoffnung, da "Klein-Buddy" wenigstens einen fängt!?!
> 
> So gestern Abend waren dann meine "Guiding-Qualitäten" wieder gefragt!
> 
> Da es bei mir von der Zeit her gut geklappt hatte konnten wir schon um kurz vor 9Uhr los! Am Wasser angekommen beköderte ich schnell die Ruten, anfangs mit Dendro/Maden und ab dafür! Es dauerte dann etwas bis das erste Klingeln zu hören war, aber gekonnt zog, "Klein-Buddy", was? Natürlich ein kleines Rotauge, die er zur Genüge kannte heraus! Och nee, Rotauge, waren seine Worte!!! Ich brauchte auch nur die Maden zu wechseln und weiter ging es! Dann kam natürlich was kommen musste! Ein schöner Biss, gekonnter Anhieb von "Klein-Buddy" und: Ui, der zieht aber ganz schön!!! Mir war ja klar, was dort so zog! Natürlich eine Barbe, mit gut 55cm auch nicht die Kleinste! Bis kurz vor den Kescher konnte "Klein-Buddy" noch mithalten, aber dann ging er in die Knie! "Ich kann die Angel, kaum noch halten!!!" Okay, ausgedrillt war sie schon mehr oder weniger, also übernahm ich für die letzten Meter! Als, die Barbe gerade im Kescher lag, machte "seine" Rute natürlich auch einen Diener!!! Hoffentlich nicht noch eine Barbe, dachte ich mir! "Klein-Buddy" nahm die Rute auf und kurbelte drauf los, ohne Anhieb, einfach Kurbeln, bis kurz vor das Ufer, da stand ich nun! Die Barbe noch im Kescher an der anderen der Aal! Erstmal die Barbe vom Haken gelöst und dann den Aal!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327939
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327940
> 
> 
> Gibt es was "schöneres"!!! Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte!!!
> 
> Einen Aal konnte er kurz danach noch fangen! Bis 11Uhr hat er dann auch leider nicht ganz "durchgehalten", da sich auch nichts mehr tat, war es wohl etwas zu langweilig geworden und die Müdigkeit kam noch dazu!!!
> 
> Nach dem "Abliefern" bei den Eltern, bin ich dann nochmal zurück, aber wie am Tag zuvor, gab es, unterbrochen von einer kleinen Barbe von etwa 20cm,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327946
> 
> 
> nix mehr, bis ich um halb eins einpacken wollte, da kamen noch einige Bisse und ich konnte noch 2 Aale fangen, aber nicht der Rede wert und der "Aaleimer" war schon verstaut! Wo die Biester in den 2h waren, kann ich auch nicht sagen, komisch!!!
> 
> Mein "Guiding" war zum Glück wieder erfolgreich und es war natürlich ein toller Abend! Heute Morgen kam natürlich auch schon wieder die Frage von "Klein-Buddy": "Wann gehen wir denn wieder Angeln???"
> 
> Gruß Mario


Lieber mario, ein herzliches Petri heil zum fischzug! Bitte gestatte mir eine kleine Anmerkung: ich halte es für schwierig, ohne Einwilligung der Eltern Kinderbilder im Netz zu veröffentlichen, gerade hier wo jeder reinschauen kann und ich würde dir empfehlen, deinen Buddy vielleicht unkenntlich zu machen. Aber schön, dass du den kurzen zu dem zielfisch führen konntest


----------



## Tikey0815

Danke Mario, made my day


----------



## MS aus G

Danke, Herr Kochtopf für den Rat!!!

Ich wollte es erst auch nicht veröffentlichen, aber wie der Satz es schon sagt: Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte!!! Ich wollte es Euch nicht vorenthalten, da man so etwas nur schwer beschreiben kann!!! Beim Unkenntlich machen wäre die Freude ja dann auch nicht so zur Geltung gekommen!!!

Ich habe jetzt aber Deinen Rat befolgt! Danke nochmals dafür!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @MS aus G und natürlich auch an „Klein Buddy”! Schöne Fische, toller Bericht, danke! 
Seltsam, daß auf einmal die maßigen Aale da sind, wo Du doch ewig nur Schnürsenkel fangen konntest...


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Von mir ebenfalls allen gute Besserung, auf das Ihr bald wieder am Wasser seit, und wir uns über Fänge erfreuen und weiter fachsimpeln können!!!
> 
> @jason 1, natürlich noch nachträgliche Glückwünsche zum doppelten Fest!!!
> 
> Nach der Zährte von letzter Woche, war erstmal Köderbeschaffung angesagt, was ich Freitag Nachmittag erledigen konnte!!!
> 
> Zum Samstag ist dann mein "kleiner Buddy" angereist, dem ich Fronleichnam versprochen habe, das wir es mal auf Aal versuchen wollen! Da musste ich natürlich erstmal testen, wo es überhaupt Sinn macht mit dem "Kleinen" los zu gehen! Ich kann ihn ja schlecht durch 2,5m hohe Brennnesseln jagen!!! Am Samstag Abend viel dann meine Wahl auf die letzte Treppe unterhalb der Brücke!!!
> 
> Am Wasser angekommen, schon voll dämmrig, gemerkt, das das Handy noch zu hause lag! Gutes oder schlechtes Omen? Egal, mit Bildern kann ich natürlich deshalb leider nicht dienen! Was dann kommen sollte war ja eigentlich klar! Es wurde "die Nacht der Nächte"!!!
> 
> Den "Barben-Köder", in Form der mittleren Dendros hatte ich natürlich auch besorgt! Die Ruten lagen keine 5min im Wasser und schon ging der "Tanz" los, mit knapp 60cm, aber sehr viel Power, konnte die erste Barbe mal gleich gelandet werden! Es ging munter weiter 3 Aale und noch eine kleine 30iger Barbe machten erstmal den Anfang! Dann war mal etwa 20min Verschnaufpause, um danach noch besser zurück zu kommen!!! Es gab Biss auf Biss, heraus kamen dann noch 6 Aale, wobei diesmal auch insgesamt 5st. das Mindestmaß erreicht haben!!! Ein toller Abend!!!
> 
> Im laufe des Sonntages schaute "Klein-Buddy" natürlich mal vorbei und die erste Frage war natürlich: Wann gehen wir denn mal Angeln??? Bald, war meine Antwort. In der Hoffnung, das es ähnlich laufen würde, wie am Samstag und er seinen ersten Aal fangen möge! Ich erstmal zu "Klein-Buddys" Eltern und gefragt, ob es wohl am Montag Abend so von 9-11Uhr gehen würde? Okay, war die Antwort! Gut, dann am Sonntag Abend nochmal testen, und zwar diesmal an der ersten Treppe, wo im Mai noch das Boot vom Fischer lag! Etwa um 21.30Uhr angefangen mit einem "Doppelschlag" Aale!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327938
> 
> 
> Na das geht ja supie los! Danach folgte etwa 5min später der nächste, allerdings alle so knapp bei 40cm, also noch weit weg vom Maß! Und dann? Ja, dann? Dann war Essig, außer ein paar ganz leichten Zupfern ohne das ich die mit einem Anhieb hätte quittieren können, gab es bis halb eins nix mehr! Ernüchterung! Aber da die Aale recht früh gebissen haben, hatte ich Hoffnung, da "Klein-Buddy" wenigstens einen fängt!?!
> 
> So gestern Abend waren dann meine "Guiding-Qualitäten" wieder gefragt!
> 
> Da es bei mir von der Zeit her gut geklappt hatte konnten wir schon um kurz vor 9Uhr los! Am Wasser angekommen beköderte ich schnell die Ruten, anfangs mit Dendro/Maden und ab dafür! Es dauerte dann etwas bis das erste Klingeln zu hören war, aber gekonnt zog, "Klein-Buddy", was? Natürlich ein kleines Rotauge, die er zur Genüge kannte heraus! Och nee, Rotauge, waren seine Worte!!! Ich brauchte auch nur die Maden zu wechseln und weiter ging es! Dann kam natürlich was kommen musste! Ein schöner Biss, gekonnter Anhieb von "Klein-Buddy" und: Ui, der zieht aber ganz schön!!! Mir war ja klar, was dort so zog! Natürlich eine Barbe, mit gut 55cm auch nicht die Kleinste! Bis kurz vor den Kescher konnte "Klein-Buddy" noch mithalten, aber dann ging er in die Knie! "Ich kann die Angel, kaum noch halten!!!" Okay, ausgedrillt war sie schon mehr oder weniger, also übernahm ich für die letzten Meter! Als, die Barbe gerade im Kescher lag, machte "seine" Rute natürlich auch einen Diener!!! Hoffentlich nicht noch eine Barbe, dachte ich mir! "Klein-Buddy" nahm die Rute auf und kurbelte drauf los, ohne Anhieb, einfach Kurbeln, bis kurz vor das Ufer, da stand ich nun! Die Barbe noch im Kescher an der anderen der Aal! Erstmal die Barbe vom Haken gelöst und dann den Aal!
> 
> 
> Gibt es was "schöneres"!!! Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte!!!
> 
> Einen Aal konnte er kurz danach noch fangen! Bis 11Uhr hat er dann auch leider nicht ganz "durchgehalten", da sich auch nichts mehr tat, war es wohl etwas zu langweilig geworden und die Müdigkeit kam noch dazu!!!
> 
> Nach dem "Abliefern" bei den Eltern, bin ich dann nochmal zurück, aber wie am Tag zuvor, gab es, unterbrochen von einer kleinen Barbe von etwa 20cm,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327946
> 
> 
> nix mehr, bis ich um halb eins einpacken wollte, da kamen noch einige Bisse und ich konnte noch 2 Aale fangen, aber nicht der Rede wert und der "Aaleimer" war schon verstaut! Wo die Biester in den 2h waren, kann ich auch nicht sagen, komisch!!!
> 
> Mein "Guiding" war zum Glück wieder erfolgreich und es war natürlich ein toller Abend! Heute Morgen kam natürlich auch schon wieder die Frage von "Klein-Buddy": "Wann gehen wir denn wieder Angeln???"
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario,wunderschöner Artikel und das Foto super.


----------



## Toni_1962

Servus,
kennt die einer von euch Friedfisch-Spezies:
YAD Black Crown Feeder 
?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@MS aus G: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Dich und Deinen Buddy, Mario. Da habt Ihr ja mal wieder richtig gut gefangen. Wann ist eigentlich die beste Zeit für Barben in der Weser?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @MS aus G: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Dich und Deinen Buddy, Mario. Da habt Ihr ja mal wieder richtig gut gefangen. Wann ist eigentlich die beste Zeit für Barben in der Weser?


Wenn mario angelt


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn mario angelt


Der ist gut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus,
> kennt die einer von euch Friedfisch-Spezies:
> YAD Black Crown Feeder
> ?


Nie von gehört aber der Name yad kommt mir bekannt vor. NL?
*ed* recherchiert, die Rute wirkt auf mich recht unspektakulär- wie bist du drauf gekommen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Deutscher Importeur, Askari Katalog, Black Crown war m. M. hochpreisig.


----------



## Toni_1962

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nie von gehört aber der Name yad kommt mir bekannt vor. NL?



„YAD Fishing Germany"; ich habe von YAD seit Jahren eine Spinnrute, die wesenlich teuere Ruten in den Schatten stellt; seit dem Wochenende will ich eine "Universalrute" für Fluss und Ansitz ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deutscher Importeur, Askari Katalog, Black Crown war m. M. hochpreisig.


Danke Toni


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : als ich bei @Toni_1962  „Universalrute für Fluß und Ansitz” las, dachte ich, von Dir kommt ein dezenter Hinweis in Richtung Specialist Avon/Quiver...


----------



## Jason

Erst einmal mal bedanke ich mich für die vielen Glückwünsche. Aber das mit der Freizeit und ans Wasser kommen wird sehr schwierig. Aber egal, irgendwann findet sich auch mal wieder die Zeit zum fischen gehen.
@MS aus G Du schreibst immer sehr schöne und ausführliche Berichte von deiner Weser. Petri wünsche ich dir. Irgendwann kommen wir mal zusammen . Am besten mit @Kochtopf der mir sehr sympathisch ist. Wir wohnen doch alle quasi um die Ecke.
@rhinefisher Dir und deinen Weggefährte alles Gute. 

@phirania Falls du das hier liest, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine. Du fehlst hier. Gute Besserung.
Und die restlichen Vermissten könnten sich auch mal wieder melden, dass man zu mindestens weiß, das es ihnen gut geht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : als ich bei @Toni_1962  „Universalrute für Fluß und Ansitz” las, dachte ich, von Dir kommt ein dezenter Hinweis in Richtung Specialist Avon/Quiver...


Ich zuckte kurz aber der Toni ist ein erfahrener Mann, wenn er meint mit einer feeder als universalrute losziehen zu wollen dann wird er wissen warum


----------



## Hering 58

[QUOTE="jason 1,

@phirania Falls du das hier liest, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine. Du fehlst hier. Gute Besserung.
Und die restlichen Vermissten könnten sich auch mal wieder melden, dass man zu mindestens weiß, das es ihnen gut geht.

Gruß Jason[/QUOTE]
Sobald es Kalle besser geht wird er sich ,nächste Woche vielleicht wieder melden.


----------



## Toni_1962

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich zuckte kurz aber der Toni ist ein erfahrener Mann, wenn er meint mit einer feeder als universalrute losziehen zu wollen dann wird er wissen warum


----------



## MS aus G

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @MS aus G: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Dich und Deinen Buddy, Mario. Da habt Ihr ja mal wieder richtig gut gefangen. Wann ist eigentlich die beste Zeit für Barben in der Weser?



Ich würde behaupten von April-September, aber das ich in dieser Regelmäßigkeit Barben fange, war bisher auch nicht so! Allerdings bin ich die Jahre vorher eigentlich immer nur mit Tauwurm losgezogen! Das mit der Dendro/Maden-Kombi ergab sich in diesem Jahr erst!!! Was natürlich an anderen Gewässern wieder ganz anders aussehen kann!?! Aber bei mir hier funktioniert es halt ausgesprochen gut! Es sind ja keine Massenfänge, aber halt doch sehr regelmäßig und vor allen Dingen scheint es auch am Nachwuchs nicht zu mangeln, wie man ja oft sieht bei mir!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Xianeli

@Kochtopf @geomas 

Komme momentan nur zum überfliegen des Threads. Freitag oder Samstag geht es für mich das erste mal seit sehr langer Zeit wieder raus ans Wasser. Muss sagen das mir das Wochenende an der Weser ( so kurz vor dem Hausbau ) ganz gut getan hat. Wusste da ja schon das ich danach erstmal wenig Zeit habe.

@phirania gute Besserung 

Zwischenstand auf dem Bau:


----------



## geomas

@Xianeli : ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß Du für die Angelei am Freitag oder Sonnabend beste Bedingungen hast. Der Hausbau ist sicherlich ne aufreibende Angelegenheit.


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf @geomas
> 
> Komme momentan nur zum überfliegen des Threads. Freitag oder Samstag geht es für mich das erste mal seit sehr langer Zeit wieder raus ans Wasser. Muss sagen das mir das Wochenende an der Weser ( so kurz vor dem Hausbau ) ganz gut getan hat. Wusste da ja schon das ich danach erstmal wenig Zeit habe.
> 
> @phirania gute Besserung
> 
> Zwischenstand auf dem Bau:
> Anhang anzeigen 327948


Schön dass du dich meldest und so fleißig warst  ich muss unbedingt ans Wasser aber aktuell keine Möglichkeit in Sicht, vielleicht schaffen wir ja im Herbst einen flauschigen drei Mann Weseransitz, @MS aus G und @jason 1


----------



## Hering 58

Xianeli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf @geomas
> 
> Komme momentan nur zum überfliegen des Threads. Freitag oder Samstag geht es für mich das erste mal seit sehr langer Zeit wieder raus ans Wasser. Muss sagen das mir das Wochenende an der Weser ( so kurz vor dem Hausbau ) ganz gut getan hat. Wusste da ja schon das ich danach erstmal wenig Zeit habe.
> 
> @phirania gute Besserung
> 
> Zwischenstand auf dem Bau:
> Anhang anzeigen 327948


Viel Glück und Spaß beim Angeln und Hausbau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar Fotos von den Neuzugängen gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ältere Winkle-Picker. Von links:
> Balzer Edition 1 Winkle Picker in 2,70m - hab diese wunderbare Rute von Heinz.
> Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker 2,35m - der Griff ist deutlich länger als jener der längeren Balzer.
> DAM Magic Carbon Winckle Picker in 3m - diese Rute hat sehr viel mehr Power als die feine Balzer, ich würde sie als leichte Feeder-Rute einstufen.


Georg, finde ich klasse die Fotos!
Ich als bekennender Kork, Langkork und Schiebehalter Fetischist! 

Du also auch - weiter so!  
Kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Logisch, dass du damit immer wieder los musst ...


Lässt sich allerdings auch noch weiter steigern:  
Holzapplikationen, schönerer Kork, Schmusekork, oder Kork in ganz anderen Dimensionen usw.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön dass du dich meldest und so fleißig warst  ich muss unbedingt ans Wasser aber aktuell keine Möglichkeit in Sicht, vielleicht schaffen wir ja im Herbst einen flauschigen drei Mann Weseransitz, @MS aus G und @jason 1


Herbst hört sich gut an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Xianeli schrieb:


> Zwischenstand auf dem Bau:


Viel Glück beim Gelingen und Fertigwerden und mit den Fremdgewerkhandwerkern ! 

Die nächsten Jahre weißt du wo zu tun ...

Die Rasenlücke rechts reicht dir notfalls ja erstmal für das 24h beaufsichtigen und Notunterkunft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> vielleicht schaffen wir ja im Herbst einen flauschigen drei Mann Weseransitz, @MS aus G und @jason 1


Hessenbande!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus,
> kennt die einer von euch Friedfisch-Spezies:
> YAD Black Crown *Feeder*
> ?





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> seit dem Wochenende will ich eine "Universalrute" für Fluss und Ansitz ...


Auch gleich mit Spinnen und Spiro ? 

Die besagten YAD Ruten kenne ich nicht, hab überhaupt nur eine Spinserie von denen.

Ich probiere gerne mit sowas als "Multi"-Rute, und Anspruch an Rutenminimierung finde ich auch gut, müssen ja öfter mal mehrere Angelarten befriedigt werden.
2 Futterale schleppen ist noch doofer als eins.

Grundsätzlich hat man mit Wechselspitzen einiges Potential, kann da mit 3 Spitzentypen Feeder / Float / Wurf-Spin einiges zusammenstecken.
Trotzdem wird man mit dem kümmerlichen Angebot kaum um den zusätzlichen Selbstbau etc. herumkommen oder einen pfiffigen Baumeister aufsuchen.
Wichtig ist, dass man Voll- und Hohlmaterial in den einpassbaren Durchmessern bekommt. Habe ich gerade vor 2 Tagen geschaut, der Rutenbauhandel bietet wenigstens wieder mehr Vollmaterial an, und auch zu erträglichen Preisen.

Für meine neuen diesjährigen Feeders
(diesem Infizierungsthread sei dank  , genauso den Nubsie-Fetischisten  )
mit recht kurzen Einsteckspitzen und einer sehr guten Grundberingung
ist das Projekt schon gestartet, 2 Rutenstärken/Typen, 6 Exemplare (mein' ich,nachzählen ).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Ich kann momentan nicht regelmäßig mitlesen.
Bin mit der Familie für 4 Tage an der kleinen meckl. Seenplatte.

Schön isses hier und gangelt hab ich auch gleich mal.
Obwohl mich die ungewohnten 42ha Größe des Sees schon erschreckt haben.

Edit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gestern abend hat es in Strömen geregnet, so dass ich vom Satzer und den drei kleinen Schleien keine Bilder machen konnte.
Dazu gab es noch Güster und Brachsen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute morgen hab ich mich um 5 oder so aus der FeWo geschlichen und nun gibt's auch Bilder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Privatsteg


----------



## Professor Tinca

Setzkescherfoto


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg euch allen! 
 Grüße!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle Fänger.
> 
> 
> Schön isses hier und genagelt hab ich auch gleich mal.


  Ich hoffe Du meintest Geangelt  Für alles andere bitte keine Details später


----------



## Toni_1962

Petri; welch schöne Fische


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Setzkescherfoto
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327960


Dickes Petri Prof,wieder schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.Und gut siehst du auch noch aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön isses hier und *genagelt* hab ich auch gleich mal.


Nachdem du den unangenehmen Pflichtteil erledigt hast könntest du entspannt Zeitfenster zum fischen akquirieren, das ist Einsatz! 
Toll, was du from scratch an einem fremden Gewässer fängst, mein herzliches Petri hierzu, genieße Die Zeit!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Upsss..... das mir das auch  mal passiert...


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Upsss..... das mir das auch  mal passiert...


Wirst mal lieber Angeln gegangen.


----------



## Tricast

Professor, Du wirst mir unheimlich.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, Professor! An einem unbekannten Gewässer so ne tolle Strecke, Ein herzliches Petri Heil dazu.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

So,mal was aus der staubigen Ecke. 2.35m, (grob gemessen) rostfrei bis auf ein bisschen an der Spitze, Wicklungen sind 1 A.  Das Baujahr ist mir leider nicht bekannt.


----------



## phirania

So denn will ich mich auch mal wieder kurz zu Worte melden.
Erstmal Danke an Alle für die guten Wünsche von Euch.
Hat mich kalt erwischt.
Erst der leichte Herzinfakt,dann verkackt die alte COPD Lunge mit einer verschleppten Lungenentzündung und nun die 10 cm große Nierenzyste.
Bei der Herzgeschichte sind die mit einer Sonde durch den Arm bis ins Herz und haben dort 2 Stends gesetzt.
Nun lieg ich hier schlapp wie ein Baby mit Blasenkatheder und komm nicht zum angeln.
Hät ich eh auch keinen Bock mehr dauf.Nun ja ob das noch was wird ist eh unklar.
Ich wäre so gerne mal wieder am Wasser und in der Natur,aber liege hier in " Ketten " und komme noch nicht mal vor die Tür.
So werde ich mich dann erst mal wieder einlesen hier und hoffen das es irgendwie weitergeht in nächster Zeit.
Euch Allen noch eine gute Zeit weiterhin am Wasser und viel Fisch am Haken.


----------



## Racklinger

Gute Besserung @phirania, wenn eins zum anderen kommt ist´s immer ekelhaft . Aber durchhalten, die Fische werden auf dich warten


----------



## Professor Tinca

@phirania 
Gute Besserung!
Erfreu' dich ein wenig an unseren Fangmeldungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Unbekannterweise auch von mir alles Gute@pirania! Die Gesundheit ist immer wichtiger.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@phirania: Schön, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast, obwohl es Dir nicht gut geht. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du bald wieder Burger  am See Grillen kannst. Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @phirania: Schön, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast, obwohl es Dir nicht gut geht. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du bald wieder Burger  am See Grillen kannst. Weiterhin gute Besserung.



Danke aber mit den Burgern bin ich durch...
Mir fehlen aber meine Gänse...und der See.....


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo,

auch aus dem Frankenland vom Lajos gute Besserung und Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder werden.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Danke aber mit den Burgern bin ich durch...
> Mir fehlen aber meine Gänse...und der See.....


Kalle ,die Gänse werden auf dich warten.Lass dir die Zeit,die du brauchst.


----------



## Jason

@phirania Da bin ich aber froh, dass du dich gemeldet hast. Erhol dich gut und dann kannst du auch wieder in die Natur und zu deinen Gänsen.
@Professor Tinca Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke und weiterhin viel Spaß beim nageln äääh angeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327969
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327970
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327971
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327972
> 
> 
> So,mal was aus der staubigen Ecke. 2.35m, (grob gemessen) rostfrei bis auf ein bisschen an der Spitze, Wicklungen sind 1 A.  Das Baujahr ist mir leider nicht bekannt.


Da hast du ja ein richtiges Schätzchen,aus der Versenkung geholt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

^Naja,da fehlt der richtige Schriftzug.


----------



## geomas

@phirania : nochmals gute Besserung! Hoffentlich kannst Du bald wieder am Wasser sein, nach den Gänsen sehen und Angel-Pläne schmieden!


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca : Na Dein Urlaub geht ja gut los! Petri zu den schöen Schleien und strammen Brachsen!

@Drehrumbum : ne coole Peitsche hats Du da - danke fürs Teilen der Fotos.

@Nordlichtangler : ja, die alten Ruten mit Vollkorkgriff sind mir doch die liebsten. Ich bin ja kein Angelprofi oder „Matchangler” im Sinne von Sportler, deshalb kann ich ja fröhlich mit historischem Gerät angeln und muß nicht dem letzten Prozent Effizienz hinterherhecheln.
Modifizieren werd ich die alten Ruten aber wohl nicht. Die Korkqualität reicht für meine Ansprüche gut aus. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, daß die Plastik-Schieberollenhalter der letzten Generation doch um einiges besser halten als ihre älteren Vorgänger. Das wäre evtl. mal ein Umbau-Projekt für zwei oder drei der Swingtipruten.
Deine Beiträge lesen sich gelegentlich etwas kryptisch* - also baust Du Ruten selbst auf? Ne Multi-Rute oder mehrere davon? Stell doch bitte bei Gelegenheit mal etwas aus Deiner Werkstatt vor!




*) ist keinesfalls böse gemeint.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute nochmal am Fluß nebenan, wieder mit der Budget-Bolo.






Der Pegel und auch die Fließgeschwindigkeit und -richtung änderten sich laufend.

Hab ne neue Wurftechnik probiert, die das Schnur-klebt-Problem deutlich reduziert hat: vor dem Werfen Rute schön vorgespannt und dann die Montage seitwärts rausgeschwungen. So gings viel besser als mit dem klassischen Rauspendeln. Beim Treibenlassen der Pose hat die um 90° gedrehte Rute ganz gut funktioniert, war dabei auf Dauer allerdings nicht so komfortabel zu halten, die Rute.
Hab mit Mais begonnen und hatte recht schnell Bisse und Fische an Land. Je stärker die Strömung, desto besser bissen die Fischis. Gab insgesamt etwa 2 Dutzend Plötz, ne Güster, einen jugendlichen Aland und etwa 10 Barsche, davon 3 oder 4 auf ein Korn Dosenmais pur (die anderen auf Dendro oder Dendro+Mais). Der Aland und die besten Plötz hatten gut 25cm, gibt also noch Spielraum nach oben...
Seltsamerweise war 1 Maiskorn deutlich fängiger als 2 Körner.

Bester Fang war heute ein fetter Rapper:





Pardon, ein fetter Rapala: Scatter-Rap Crank Shallow 05 steht drauf. Der wird geschrubbt und bekommt neue Drillinge.

Seltsamerweise erbeute ich beim Friedfischangeln öfters Kunstköder und beim Raubfischangeln fang ich Feeder und Posen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute nochmal am Fluß nebenan, wieder mit der Budget-Bolo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Pegel und auch die Fließgeschwindigkeit und -richtung änderten sich laufend.
> 
> Hab ne neue Wurftechnik probiert, die das Schnur-klebt-Problem deutlich reduziert hat: vor dem Werfen Rute schön vorgespannt und dann die Montage seitwärts rausgeschwungen. So gings viel besser als mit dem klassischen Rauspendeln. Beim Treibenlassen der Pose hat die um 90° gedrehte Rute ganz gut funktioniert, war dabei auf Dauer allerdings nicht so komfortabel zu halten, die Rute.
> Hab mit Mais begonnen und hatte recht schnell Bisse und Fische an Land. Je stärker die Strömung, desto besser bissen die Fischis. Gab insgesamt etwa 2 Dutzend Plötz, ne Güster, einen jugendlichen Aland und etwa 10 Barsche, davon 3 oder 4 auf ein Korn Dosenmais pur (die anderen auf Dendro oder Dendro+Mais). Der Aland und die besten Plötz hatten gut 25cm, gibt also noch Spielraum nach oben...
> Seltsamerweise war 1 Maiskorn deutlich fängiger als 2 Körner.
> 
> Bester Fang war heute ein fetter Rapper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon, ein fetter Rapala: Scatter-Rap Crank Shallow 05 steht drauf. Der wird geschrubbt und bekommt neue Drillinge.
> 
> Seltsamerweise erbeute ich beim Friedfischangeln öfters Kunstköder und beim Raubfischangeln fang ich Feeder und Posen.


Fettes Petri ,das hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Hering 58

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327969
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327970
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327971
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327972
> 
> 
> So,mal was aus der staubigen Ecke. 2.35m, (grob gemessen) rostfrei bis auf ein bisschen an der Spitze, Wicklungen sind 1 A.  Das Baujahr ist mir leider nicht bekannt.


Vielleicht ist das für euch Interessant?
https://raubfisch.de/alte-eisen-ddr-939/


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute morgen hab ich mich um 5 oder so aus der FeWo geschlichen und nun gibt's auch Bilder.


klasse, und das so früh!


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Professor, Du wirst mir unheimlich.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Mir schon lange


----------



## rustaweli

@phirania 
Alles Gute auf Deinem Weg der Genesung!

@geomas Herrliches Bild


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Petri zum erfolgreichen Fischzug und Danke für den Bericht und Fotos. Hat der Rapala auf Mais gebissen?


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : danke und haha, nein: der Rapala trieb in Kescherreichweite auf dem Wasser.
Eigentlich ist dort sogar Mehrfachhaken-Verbot, aber das kümmert die wenigsten.
Mit Mais hatte er nur für das Erinnerungsbild Kontakt.


----------



## daci7

Kurzer Statusbericht von mir: das erste mal Feeder seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten. Zwei neue Arten: Gründling und Nase- Check. Alande bis 51cm - Check. Viele Rotaugen in nicht nennenswerter Größe- Check. Und als Bonus 4 Aale ü70. War ganz okay ;-)




Die restlichen  Bilder stelle ich morgen oder so in die IG.
Gute Nacht =)


----------



## geomas

^ herzliches Petri heil, @daci7 ! Da hats Du Dir ja einen „bunten Strauß” zusammengefeedert.


----------



## daci7

Jo besten Dank - besonders die Gründlinge haben mich gefreut. Und das im grundelverseuchten Rhein. Btw: eine Grundel war tatsächlich nicht dabei.
Mein Kollege hat noch eine Microbarbe gefangen, die Großmutter werde ich dort wohl auch  noch mal suchen müssen!
Die Nasen sind auch super schöne Fische - leider hab ich die beiden größten Exemplare verloren - ich kannte das nicht, dass die sich kurz vorm Ufer nochmal richtig runter in den Kies bohren - zweimal ausgestiegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @daci7 !

Eine schöne bunte Strecke !!


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Statusbericht von mir: das erste mal Feeder seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten. Zwei neue Arten: Gründling und Nase- Check. Alande bis 51cm - Check. Viele Rotaugen in nicht nennenswerter Größe- Check. Und als Bonus 4 Aale ü70. War ganz okay ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 327992
> 
> Die restlichen  Bilder stelle ich morgen oder so in die IG.
> Gute Nacht =)


Dickes Petri,da hast ja ordentlich was gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute morgen auch wieder am Feriensee und hab neben Güstern und Plötzen auch wieder Schleien geangelt.

Setzkescherfoto...


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Professor Tinca 
Schade das es an meinem Fluss kaum noch Schleien hat. Maximal um die 5 Stück im Jahr(zumindest gemeldet), bei knapp 1000 Jahreskarten. Ist eine Ewigkeit her als ich eine fing. Dann auch nicht hier, sondern in meiner alten Heimat. Einfach wunderschöne Fische.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri auch Dir @daci7 ! Schöne Strecke!


----------



## Toni_1962

Wenn man schon Professor Tinca, ist hat man schon eine Verpflichtung


----------



## rustaweli

@Professor Tinca 
Darf man wissen auf was sie bißen und in welcher Tiefe?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. Klar.

Ein Stück vor dem Schilf in ca. 2m Wassertiefe auf Mais oder Maden.
Stippentfernung 6m Stippe(Bolo).
Liftmontage.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen auch wieder am Feriensee und hab neben Güstern und Plötzen auch wieder Schleien geangelt.
> 
> Setzkescherfoto...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328014


Dickes Petri Prof ,schönes Foto.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Klar.
> 
> Ein Stück vor dem Schilf in ca. 2m Wassertiefe auf Mais oder Maden.
> Liftmontage.



Danke Dir!


----------



## phirania

Petri Allen Fängern hier...
Und Allen die unterwegs sind viel Erfolg.
Ich hab für dies Jahr Pause......


----------



## Kochtopf

@phirania schön dass du wieder an Board bist, gute Besserung! Mein Vater hat schweres COPD und ist jetzt zu ner Heilpraktikerin gegangen und seitdem geht es ihm besser. Für mich sind das alles Scharlatane und Quacksalber aber es scheint ihm zu helfen. Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?

@geomas danke für den Bericht und Petri zur plötzenschar

@Professor Tinca Petri Petri Petri mein lieber Freund! Du bist der Jeff Smart des Friedfischangelns, respekt! Ich freue mich auf deine Promotionsschrift "Schleienangeln für Vollpfosten" und möchte die erste Auflage komplett vorbestellen.

@daci7 schön von dir zu lesen und Petri Heil!

Allen anderen Fängern ein frohes Petri Heil, allen Franzosen ein brüderliches Schulterklopfen und allen die wie ich nicht zum angeln komme küsse und grüße (also wenn euch das nicht ans Wasser bringt)

Aaaaber Sonntag Abend geht es für mich ans Wasser. IT's eeltime baby! Muss dies Jahr noch nen maßigen fangen, verdammich...
Und vielleicht lege ich ne Rute an DER STELLE aus, so ne Endzeitbarbe würde sich prima in der Competition machen.


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf :"Schleienangeln für Vollpfosten" ! Davon brauche ich auch ein Exemplar!!!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf :"Schleienangeln für Vollpfosten" ! Davon brauche ich auch ein Exemplar!!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Die ganze Auflage wäre mir zuviel aber ich nehme zwei - sicher ist sicher! Nach dem Urlaub macht sich Pröfpröf dran und in zehn Wochen ist es spätestens fertig


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf :"Schleienangeln für Vollpfosten" ! Davon brauche ich auch ein Exemplar!!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich nehme auch eins.


----------



## nostradamus

Petri Professor Tinca! 
Wunderschöne Schleien! Beneide dich um so ein Gewässer, wo man so schüne Tincas fangen kann....


----------



## daci7

Ich kann irgendwie die IG vom Handy  nicht richtig besuchen - muss ich eben warten bis ich mal wieder die Maschine anschmeiße. Das ist recht selten in den Ferien =)
Fettes Petri an dich Professore! Da machste deinem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Professore! 

Allen Ükels am Wochenende fette Beute oder wenigstens ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## rustaweli

Dem schließe ich mich an! Vielleicht habe ich morgen früh ein minimales Fenster. Dann geht mit Sohnemann bißl auf Rotaugen und Co.
@Professor Tinca  Hab mal noch ne Frage zu Deiner Liftmontage. Fischst Du dieses mit gespannter oder lockerer Schnur? Pose eher Stick oder Waggler, Tragkraft?


----------



## rustaweli

Mal ne andere Frage an Euch werte Ükels!

Hat jemand von Euch seriöse Bezugsquellen von englischen Anglerfilmen? Speziell geht es mir eigentlich um die Filme(evtl. auch Bücher) von Chris Yates. Irgendwie haben seine Art und Filme es mir angetan.
Ansonsten schönes WE Euch Allen!


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage an Euch werte Ükels!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch seriöse Bezugsquellen von englischen Anglerfilmen? Speziell geht es mir eigentlich um die Filme(evtl. auch Bücher) von Chris Yates. Irgendwie haben seine Art und Filme es mir angetan.
> Ansonsten schönes WE Euch Allen!


Im ernst: das meiste findet man bei Amazon, da habe ich 90% meiner "Bibliothek" her *ed* ob man viele Videos nur auf VHS findet entzieht sich meiner kenntnis


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage an Euch werte Ükels!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch seriöse Bezugsquellen von englischen Anglerfilmen? Speziell geht es mir eigentlich um die Filme(evtl. auch Bücher) von Chris Yates. Irgendwie haben seine Art und Filme es mir angetan.
> Ansonsten schönes WE Euch Allen!



Hier sind zwei Seiten von Hugh Miles, dem Filmmacher von „A Passion for Angling”:

http://passionforangling.info/passion for.html und sein Blog: http://hughmiles9.blogspot.com/

Das „Passion”-DVD-Set (es sind wohl 2 DVDs in der Hülle, bin da aber unsicher - 6x50 Minuten) gibts auch auf Martin Bowlers Seite: https://martinbowler.co.uk/shop/dvds/

Leider hat keine der Seiten die Kosten für den Versand nach Kontinental-Europa aufgeführt. Die DVD ist teuer gemessen an Spielfilmen.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Kochtopf !
Amazon wollte ich zwar möglichst umgehen, aber wenn sich garnix anderes finden läßt, werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke für eure Petris Freunde!

Heute ist letzter Urlaubstag und morge früh geht es wieder anch Hause.
Mal sehen ob ich es heute nochmal ans Wasser schaffe.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ne Frage zu Deiner Liftmontage. Fischst Du dieses mit gespannter oder lockerer Schnur? Pose eher Stick oder Waggler, Tragkraft?



An lockerer Schnur.
Mit der in den Büchern stets nachgeplapperten gespannten Liftmontage, haben Schleie nicht soviel am Hut - abgesehen von suizidial veranlagten.
Die hauen aber an jeder Montage voll rein und sind nicht schwer fangbar.

Es geht ja um die Mehrzahl und die sind vorsichtig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Petri Petri Petri mein lieber Freund! Du bist *der Jeff Smart des Friedfischangelns*, respekt! Ich freue mich auf deine Promotionsschrift "Schleienangeln für Vollpfosten" und möchte die erste Auflage komplett vorbestellen.



Haha...sehr originell. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aaaaber Sonntag Abend geht es für mich ans Wasser. IT's eeltime baby! Muss dies Jahr noch nen maßigen fangen, verdammich...
> Und vielleicht lege ich ne Rute an DER STELLE aus, so ne Endzeitbarbe würde sich prima in der Competition machen.




Viel Erfolg dabei! 
Ne Endzeitbarbe würde ich gern sehen.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke für eure Petris Freunde!
> 
> Heute ist letzter Urlaubstag und morge früh geht es wieder anch Hause.
> Mal sehen ob ich es heute nochmal ans Wasser schaffe.
> 
> 
> 
> An lockerer Schnur.
> Mit der in den Büchern stets nachgeplapperten gespannten Liftmontage, haben Schleie nicht soviel am Hut - abgesehen von suizidial veranlagten.
> Die hauen aber an jeder Montage voll rein und sind nicht schwer fangbar.
> 
> Es geht ja um die Mehrzahl und die sind vorsichtig.


Denn Wünsche ich dir noch  einen schönen Urlaubstag. Bevor der Stress wieder los geht.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Professor Tinca 
Wenn Du mir jetzt noch die Tragkraft Deiner Posen verrätst, könnte ich das irgendwie ummünzen auf meine Zielfische.
Der Friedfischanfänger(so kommt es mir immer mehr vor) läßt grüßen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zwischen 2 und 4gr. - je nach Tiefe/Strömung/Wind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Muss ich mal mal anhaken und festhalten



geomas schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler : ja, die alten Ruten mit Vollkorkgriff sind mir doch die liebsten.
> 
> Modifizieren werd ich die alten Ruten aber wohl nicht. Die Korkqualität reicht für meine Ansprüche gut aus. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, daß die Plastik-Schieberollenhalter der letzten Generation doch um einiges besser halten als ihre älteren Vorgänger.


Kann ich ja schauen, ob ich dich dann mal anfixen kann ... 
Es gibt ein paar nette Sachen ganz unproblematisch Webversandmäßig aus DE zu kaufen und auch der Preislevel ist noch verträglich.



geomas schrieb:


> also baust Du Ruten selbst auf? Ne Multi-Rute oder mehrere davon? Stell doch bitte bei Gelegenheit mal etwas aus Deiner Werkstatt vor!


Aufbau ja oder immer mehr Umbau. Bei Friedfischruten über sukzessives Modding.

Aufbau auf nackten Blanks aus dem Rutenbaushandel ist meist finanzieller Overkill, sei es a) der Preislevel und b) der Wundertüteneffekt. Superteurer Blindflug ist per se nicht (mehr) empfehlenswert.

Alles war mir nicht passt, wird passend gemacht, notfalls wird die Stange "zerhackt"  und neu zusammengesetzt. 
Prinzipiell taugt jede Rute für irgendwas, "schlechte" insbesondere weiche Spinnruten können gute Friedfischruten werden.

Wenn ich die nächste Zeit erwartungsgemäß zu komme, werde ich mal was zeigen können. Liegen auch noch genug angefangene Projekt rum ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Und ein Wasserbericht der anderen Art:

Ich war vorgestern baden/schwimmen (mit Familie und Besuch) in meinem nächsten Hauptangelfluss, die Tiefen und Temperaturen an einer Badestelle ausgelotet, Fische gestupst.
Das Wasser ist voll, etwa alle 10cm im Kubik ist ein Fisch und will fressen ... 
War gefühlsmäßig schwer, die springenden Kleinfischjagenden Kleinräuber alle ungeschoren zu lassen!

Das Wasser ist ca. 25Grad im Flachen, kühle kaum 20 im Tiefen (man wird noch kalt), Qualität scheint aktuell  und für August sehr gut (müffelt auch hinterher nicht ) und relativ klar und schön.

Also Supersommer bisher, weiter so!   hat auch heute Nacht wieder etwas geregnet!


----------



## MS aus G

Allen Fängern ein dickes, dickes Petri!

@phirania, gute Besserung, lass Dich nicht Unterkriegen!!!

Ich fasse mich mal kurz Heute!

War Vorgestern Abend nochmal los! Wieder an der letzten Treppe.

Diesmal gab es der Barben sogar 5st. allerdings nicht gerade Riesen! Dazu noch einen kleinen Döbel und 3 kleine Aale! Die Barben gingen alle auf den "Barbenschreck" Dendro/Maden! Dazu einen Aal und ein besserer ging kurz nach dem Biss verloren. Auf Tauwurm gab es den Döbel und 2 kleine Aale.









Allen viel Erfolg noch am WE!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fein, Mario! 

Ist anscheinend genug Frischwasser drin?


----------



## Andal

I bims wieda da. Scheen wars!


----------



## Andal

Mitbringsel... zwar schwer angekitscht... aber als Zubehör beim Angeln nicht ganz unpraktisch... doppelwandiger Edelstahl... 0,2 Ltr., für die schöne Tasse Tee am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Seeaiteln am Vierwaldstättersee...

komischerweise waren absolut keine Kleinfische an den Ufern des Sees zu sehen. Keine Lauben, keine Rotfedern... nix!

Kurzerhand von der Seeterrasse mit etwas Erdbeertörtli angefüttert. Und schon kamen ganz ordentliche Aiteln aus der Tiefe herauf. Aber die nahmen nur den Mürbteigboden und die anhaftende Sahne. Die Fruchtstücke holten später die Enten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schön dass du wieder da bist Aland, äh, Andal


Andal schrieb:


> Die Fruchtstücke holten später die Enten.


Wieder mal ei  Beweis für die Verkleidungskünste der Döbel!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön dass du wieder da bist Aland, äh, Andal
> 
> Wieder mal ei  Beweis für die Verkleidungskünste der Döbel!


Der beschnabelte Federndöbel ist auch eine ganz infame Form seiner Mimikri!


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen Fängern ein dickes, dickes Petri!
> 
> @phirania, gute Besserung, lass Dich nicht Unterkriegen!!!
> 
> Ich fasse mich mal kurz Heute!
> 
> War Vorgestern Abend nochmal los! Wieder an der letzten Treppe.
> 
> Diesmal gab es der Barben sogar 5st. allerdings nicht gerade Riesen! Dazu noch einen kleinen Döbel und 3 kleine Aale! Die Barben gingen alle auf den "Barbenschreck" Dendro/Maden! Dazu einen Aal und ein besserer ging kurz nach dem Biss verloren. Auf Tauwurm gab es den Döbel und 2 kleine Aale.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328056
> Anhang anzeigen 328057
> Anhang anzeigen 328058
> Anhang anzeigen 328059
> Anhang anzeigen 328060
> 
> 
> Allen viel Erfolg noch am WE!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario,schöne Strecke hast da hin gelegt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der beschnabelte Federndöbel ist auch eine ganz infame Form seiner Mimikri!


Wenigstens stören dann die Gräten nicht so


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenigstens stören dann die Gräten nicht so


Federndöbel hatten wir nicht im Menüeplan, aber gebratenen Zander auf Basmatireis an Rahmwirsing. Sehr fein!


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri, @MS aus G - bei Dir rappelts ja richtig im Karton, pardon, im Kescher, Mario!

Willkommen zurück, @Andal !



@Nordlichtangler : Danke für die Infos. Und ja, es wäre schön, wenn Du bei Gelegenheit mal ne modifizierte Rute in Wort und Bild vorstellen könntest.

Meine erste (und älteste) der Legerlite-Schwingspitzruten werde ich wohl lassen, wie sie ist, und zwar im Fast-Originalzustand.
Die beiden etwas moderneren Legerlites könnten prinzipiell bessere Griffe und Rollenhalter vertragen, aber da bin ich zögerlich, weil diese Ruten relativ selten sind.
Die derbe alte Abu hingegen weist ohnehin einen beschädigten Ring auf - da könnte ich mir eine komplette Neuberingung und evtl. einen anderen Rollenhalter vorstellen (ich habe mir ja neulich gerade eine tadellose Zwillingsrute sichern können).


----------



## Andal

Ein echtes Problem, wenn sie zum Renovieren zu gut und zum Fischen zu halbgehaxt sind!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Mitbringsel... zwar schwer angekitscht... aber als Zubehör beim Angeln nicht ganz unpraktisch... doppelwandiger Edelstahl... 0,2 Ltr., für die schöne Tasse Tee am Wasser.


Fein, dass du wieder da bist! Und schon mal gut aufgerüstet für die kalte Zeit bist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Meine erste (und älteste) der Legerlite-Schwingspitzruten werde ich wohl lassen, wie sie ist, und zwar im Fast-Originalzustand.
> Die beiden etwas moderneren Legerlites könnten prinzipiell bessere Griffe und Rollenhalter vertragen, aber da bin ich zögerlich, weil diese Ruten relativ selten sind.
> Die derbe alte Abu hingegen weist ohnehin einen beschädigten Ring auf - da könnte ich mir eine komplette Neuberingung und evtl. einen anderen Rollenhalter vorstellen (ich habe mir ja neulich gerade eine tadellose Zwillingsrute sichern können).


Vordringlich wichtig ist, dass der Stil der alten Ruten nicht kaputt-modernisiert wird, da kann man schon etwas drehen und verbessern, wenn es denn konsistent sind.
Diesbezüglich beobachte ich auch immer sehr genau, was an Oldie-kompatiblem Neubaustoff verfügbar ist. 
Beim Aufmotzen einer Hexagon-Gesplissten z.B. ist das wirklich kritisch, mit alten abgegammelten Anbauteilen mag ich mich aber einfach überhaupt im wahrsten Wortsinne nicht "befassen". 
Derart überall als Problem vorhanden mit z.B. alten Hartchromringen, die nicht mehr Einsatz-gemäß sind für feine Angelei, weil sie selbst die dünnen Monofil-Schnüre viel zu sehr strapazieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Der beschnabelte Federndöbel ist auch eine ganz infame Form seiner Mimikri!


Federndöbel wären sogar gut angelbar - aber leider nicht regelkonform.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fein, dass du wieder da und schon mal gut aufgerüstet für die kalte Zeit bist!


Für eine schöne Tasse Tee braucht es keine Jahreszeiten - nur die Sorte wechselt dann schon mal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für den Sommer sind aber die einwandigen Stahlbecher viel besser!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Federndöbel wären sogar gut angelbar - aber leider nicht regelkonform.


Hatte ich bereits leider mehrfach... nicht ersprießlich!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für den Sommer sind aber die einwandigen Stahlbecher viel besser!


...hält aber auch den Icetea schön kalt!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Für eine schöne Tasse Tee braucht es keine Jahreszeiten - nur die Sorte wechselt dann schon mal.


Ich war eine ganze Zeit recht experimentierfreudig, was Tee angeht (und wenn ich Tee schreibe meine ich Camellia Sinensis und nicht den grauenhaften Aufguss aus Omas Kräutergarten) aber mittlerweile denke ich, dass zu jeder Gelegenheit Bünting Grünblatt, mit ner Stange Vanille auf 500gr Trockenmasse zum Friesischen Sonntagstee aufgepornt, mit Milch und nem Löffelchen Rumkandis (weißer, ist klar) bestens passt.
Ich muss nur noch überlegen wie ich das Geraffel (vor allem die Milch) ans Wasser bekomme ohne dass es eklig oder zu schwer wird.
Ansonsten kann ich mir auch einen guten (!) Ceylon vorstellen, so morgens bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist schon was feines, vor allem mit dem Rum im China-Tea ... 

Aber Melissa officinalis und Origanum vulgare etc. muss ich aufs schärfste verteidigen, auch wenn die nicht aus irgendeiner Oma's Kräutergarten, sondern meinem kommen.
Die sind in vielfacher Hinsicht sogar noch weitaus wirksamer und energetischer. Die gehen auch kalt voll ab ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Zum Thema Kaltaufguss sind uns die Japaner weit voraus - Shinobi Cha besteht aus hochwertigsten Grüntee (Gyokuro aufwärts) der quasi über Schmelzwasser von Eis ausgezogen wird, aber ich finde Kräutertees einfach grässlich


----------



## rutilus69

Kräutertee ist auch für mich schwierig. Da muss ich schon krank sein
Aber im Sommer trinke ich (meistens) lieber Kaffee. Wobei ein schöner Darjeeling mit einem Hauch Süße immer ein Genuss ist. Vor allem bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser 
Im Winter darf es dann auch schon mal ein etwas kraftigerer Assam sein. 
Frisch gemachter Tee wäre natürlich der Gipfel des Luxus, aber das Geschleppe......

Ich mache mir mal einen Tee und fahre ans Wasser. 
Petri Heil euch allen, egal ob erfolgreich oder nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

@MS aus G Petri zur Strecke!
@rutilus69 Na dann mal Gut Fischwaid!

Bin auch schon wach, der erste Kaffee ist intus und der erste Hahn kräht. Schön wenn man trotz Großstadt bißl am Rand lebt und nen Kleintierzüchterverein in der Nähe hat.  Jetzt wird der Sohn geweckt und es geht bis zur sonntäglichen Frühstückszeit ans Wasser. Mal schauen was geht.

Schönen Sonntag allerseits!


----------



## Xianeli

Mal wieder schöne Fänge hier 

Habs dann doch mal heute ans Wasser geschafft. 

Fischaktivität im Wasser: viel zu beobachten
Fischaktivität bisher am Haken: 0 Komma 0 ^^

Mal sehen was der Tag noch bringt 

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## rustaweli

Xianeli schrieb:


> Fischaktivität im Wasser: viel zu beobachten
> Fischaktivität bisher am Haken: 0 Komma 0 ^^



Ähnlich wie bei uns, sind gerade daheim angekommen. Aktivität war viel zu sehen, vor allem zu einer bestimmten Zeit auch die Blasen wahrscheinlich vorbeiziehender Karpfen. Angestachelt durch "El Professore", bilde ich mir aber mal einfach ein es wären Schleien gewesen 
Haben viel versucht, Maden, Mais, Wurm, Teig. Etliche Fehlbisse, wahrscheinlich durch sehr kleine Fischlis. Ich war mit der Pin und Pose, mein Sohn mit normaler Rolle und Pose. Aber die Fehlbisse waren heut schon sehr extrem, auf beiden Seiten. Vielleicht lag es am "ausgedachten Gedicht" meines Sohnes. "Lieber Fischli beiße an, aber bitte nicht beim Nebenmann"  Daraufhin machte ich ihn darauf aufmerksam das ich sein Nebenmann sei und das es, für ihn bisher unbekannter Weise, auch sowas wie Vaterschellen gäbe.  4 Rotaugen ü20 und 3 große Grundeln traten trotzdem den gemeinsamen Heimweg mit uns an. Der Rest durfte wieder schwimmen. Obwohl ich ursprünglich die Ukelei's eigentlich mitnehmen wollte, für's Trotten im Herbst. Aber irgendwie schauten sie uns jedes Mal so vorwurfsvoll an, naja. 
War eine kurzweilige Zeit, obwohl mein Sohn heute stark übermüdet wirkte. Was ich aber feststellte - die Beißzeiten scheinen sich zu verschieben. Ob es an den leicht schlechteren Wetter der letzten Tage lag? Heute hätte es aber locker gereicht gegen 7.00 am Wasser zu sein. Aktiver wurde unser Fluß erst nach 7 auf 8 zu.

Petri Euch Allen und ne schöne Zeit, ob am Wasser, daheim oder bei sonstigen Aktivitäten!


----------



## Andal

Tee aus irgendwelchen Kräutern ist wie Fleisch aus Tofu. Geht mal gar nicht!

Assam, wenn es kühler ist und bei wärmerem Wetter gerne einen feineren Darjeeling, aber auch mal einen Earl Grey. Vor, bis nach dem Frühstück am liebsten einen richtig kräftigen English Breakfast, wenn es denn keinen guten Kaffee gibt. Weißen und Grüntee nur Nachmittags als Durstlöscher.So weit zum wenn vorhanden. Unterwegs bin ich da weniger zimperlich.


----------



## daci7

Tee ist und bleibt nur schlechter Ersatz für Kaffee. Die einzige von mir toleriere Ausnahme ist dabei ein wohl temperierter Hopfentee.
Nächste Woche hab ich nochmal Ausgang zum feedern- ich freue mich wie blöde! Dann ist die Barbe und die große Nase fällig! Prost!


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> *Nächste Woche hab ich nochmal Ausgang zum feedern- ich freue mich wie blöde!* Dann ist die Barbe und die große Nase fällig! Prost!


Verbüßt du eine Haftstrafe?


----------



## daci7

Ne- aber die Kita ist zu und meine Holde hochschwanger mit Zwillingen, da muss ich mich schon um einen Babysitter kümmern um für mehrere Stunden entbehrlich zu sein


----------



## Andal

Das klingt echt nach vollem häuslichen Programm!


----------



## rutilus69

Einen wundervollen Sonntag euch allen!
Mein Ausflug an den See heute war sehr kurzweilig. 
Gegen 5 Uhr saß ich am See und genoss das Schauspiel des Sonnenaufgangs an einem Hi me, der mit Wolken verziert war. 
Am Anfang gab es ein paar sehr schöne Rotfederdöbel die dann allerdings von Schleimdöbeln abgelöst wurden - nach Nummer 10 habe ich aufgehört zu zählen.
Dann gab es einen Run an der Grundrute, aber der Anschlag ging ins Leere und der Köder war weg. Dann holte sich noch ein 30er Punkerdöbel ein Ticket an die frische Luft. Was schnappt der aber auch zu, wenn ich grade die Montage mit dem Maiskorn einhole 
Dann der nächste Run an der Grundrute. Diesmal hing der Fisch. Nach ein paar Minuten zeigte sich ein 45er Zeilendöbel. Ein schöner, properer Geselle.
 (und der erste meines Lebens, den ich auf einen Boilie gefangen habe) 
Es folgten noch ein paar Schleimdöbel und gegen 11 Uhr habe ich dann eingepackt. 
Alles in allem wieder mal ein schöner Vormittag am Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Beitrag.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, da war ja wieder richtig was los am Wochenende! Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger! Hab mich noch nicht komplett durch die letzten Seiten gelesen, aber das der Barbenflüsterer Mario wieder zugeschlagen hat, habe ich natürlich sofort gesehen. Petri Mario (... und ich bin immer noch ohne Barbe in diesem Jahr!) 
Nach einer knapp 14tägigen Angelabstinenz bi ich dieses Wochenende auch täglich losgegeben. Freitag war ich Gastangler an der Leine und habe einen Kollegen zu seinen ersten Fischen (ja ... es waren unsere Wappenfische) gegurtet, Sonnabend und heute dann an der Mehe.
Da ich auch die große Ehre hatte, von Jason drei handgefertigte Posten zu bekommen (Danke noch mal dafür!!!) musste ich mit den Posen natürlich auch gleich angeln. Warum? Weil die Schwimmer echte Hingucker sind. Handwerklich richtig sauber und schön gearbeitet. Am Samstag hatte ich zunächst die beiden Federkiele an meiner Bolo gefischt damit auch reichlich lütte Güstern, Rotaugen und Barsche gefangen. Beleibt habe ich beide Posen übrigens mit drei No. 1 Shots, das macht also 0,9 Gramm. 
Was ich an den Federkielen (ich habe diesen Typ noch nie vorher gefischt) besonders fasziniert, ist, dass sie sich immer in die Richtung drehen, in die der Fisch abziehen will. Noch bevor das Floss Fahrt aufnimmt, dreht es sich bereits in die Richtung. Für das Angeln mit der Bolo ist das ausgesprochen hilfreich, weil ich die kleinere Fische gerne gegen die Schnur schwimmen lasse und sie sich dann selbst haken. Hat richtig Laune gemacht. Gefischt habe ich die Federkiele wie Waggler. 
Heute war dann der größere Schwimmer aus Holz das Schmuckstück meiner Montage. Auch diese Pose ist ein kleines Kunstwerk. Sie von den Abmessungen deutlich größer und damit nicht so sensibel wie die Federkiele. Und das obwohl sie mit einen BB und einem No. 1 sogar noch etwas weniger Gewicht benötigt. Auch mit diesem wunderschönen Schwimmer, den ich mit einer Pin trottend gefischt habe, hat seine Fische gefangen. Unter anderem die schöne Güster.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag.
> 
> Petri Heil.


Ein neues Profilbild Prof,gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, da war ja wieder richtig was los am Wochenende! Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger! Hab mich noch nicht komplett durch die letzten Seiten gelesen, aber das der Barbenflüsterer Mario wieder zugeschlagen hat, habe ich natürlich sofort gesehen. Petri Mario (... und ich bin immer noch ohne Barbe in diesem Jahr!)
> Nach einer knapp 14tägigen Angelabstinenz bi ich dieses Wochenende auch täglich losgegeben. Freitag war ich Gastangler an der Leine und habe einen Kollegen zu seinen ersten Fischen (ja ... es waren unsere Wappenfische) gegurtet, Sonnabend und heute dann an der Mehe.
> Da ich auch die große Ehre hatte, von Jason drei handgefertigte Posten zu bekommen (Danke noch mal dafür!!!) musste ich mit den Posen natürlich auch gleich angeln. Warum? Weil die Schwimmer echte Hingucker sind. Handwerklich richtig sauber und schön gearbeitet. Am Samstag hatte ich zunächst die beiden Federkiele an meiner Bolo gefischt damit auch reichlich lütte Güstern, Rotaugen und Barsche gefangen. Beleibt habe ich beide Posen übrigens mit drei No. 1 Shots, das macht also 0,9 Gramm.
> Was ich an den Federkielen (ich habe diesen Typ noch nie vorher gefischt) besonders fasziniert, ist, dass sie sich immer in die Richtung drehen, in die der Fisch abziehen will. Noch bevor das Floss Fahrt aufnimmt, dreht es sich bereits in die Richtung. Für das Angeln mit der Bolo ist das ausgesprochen hilfreich, weil ich die kleinere Fische gerne gegen die Schnur schwimmen lasse und sie sich dann selbst haken. Hat richtig Laune gemacht. Gefischt habe ich die Federkiele wie Waggler.
> Heute war dann der größere Schwimmer aus Holz das Schmuckstück meiner Montage. Auch diese Pose ist ein kleines Kunstwerk. Sie von den Abmessungen deutlich größer und damit nicht so sensibel wie die Federkiele. Und das obwohl sie mit einen BB und einem No. 1 sogar noch etwas weniger Gewicht benötigt. Auch mit diesem wunderschönen Schwimmer, den ich mit einer Pin trottend gefischt habe, hat seine Fische gefangen. Unter anderem die schöne Güster.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328107
> Anhang anzeigen 328108
> Anhang anzeigen 328109
> Anhang anzeigen 328110


Petri,netter Bericht und Super Posen.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri allen Fängern und danke für die schönen Berichte!

@Wuemmehunter und @jason 1 : Lieber Wümme, Deine Beobachtungen zu Jasons wunderbaren Posen decken sich mit meinen (bislang spärlichen) Erfahrungen. 
Die Holzpose trägt weniger, als sie von der Größe her vermuten ließe. 


Bei mir war Angeln arbeitsbedingt nicht möglich, mal sehen, wie sich die kommende Woche entwickelt.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri allen Fängern und danke für die schönen Berichte!
> 
> @Wuemmehunter und @jason 1 : Lieber Wümme, Deine Beobachtungen zu Jasons wunderbaren Posen decken sich mit meinen (bislang spärlichen) Erfahrungen.
> Die Holzpose trägt weniger, als sie von der Größe her vermuten ließe.
> 
> 
> Bei mir war Angeln arbeitsbedingt nicht möglich, mal sehen, wie sich die kommende Woche entwickelt.


Du Arbeitest einfach zu viel.


----------



## geomas

^ haha, ne, lieber Hartmut, das Pensum ist schon in Ordnung - die Termine „klumpten” lediglich wie feuchtes Grundfutter vorm Sieben ;-)
Dafür hab ich ja öfters Freizeit in der Woche.


----------



## Andal

Das Wochenende den Wochenendianern. Die Rentner sind dann ab morgen wieder aktiv.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Yeah, ist wunderbar, wenn ein guter Teil des Volkes auf das schmale Wochenende abonniert ist!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das Wochenende den Wochenendianern. Die Rentner sind dann ab morgen wieder aktiv.


Naja das Wochenende geht auch dafür drauf dann die Supermärkte zu verstopfen, wenn die arbeitende Bevölkerung zum einkaufen kommen kann


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Das Wochenende den Wochenendianern. Die Rentner sind dann ab morgen wieder aktiv.


Und die Urlauber 
Ich habe jetzt endlich mal die Chance an Stellen zu angeln, die am Wochenende meistens belegt sind


----------



## Kochtopf

So Männers,
El Potto hatte gestern tatsächlich ein Angelfenster und war so aufgeregt, dass er tatsächlich Messer und Stirnlampe vergessen hatte (aber an die kleine blaue Kiste, an die wurde gedacht). Während der Plumpsgott bereits um 17:30 Aalzeugs montierte begann ich mit Maden aus namenlosen Äonen, Maggiweizen und Mais anzufüttern und die Matche mit der Pin zu montieren, alsbald stellten sich mit meinem PW Döbel und dem Fuldadurchschnittsükel auch die ersten freiwilligen für die weitere Abendgestaltung ein aber unterm Strich hatte ich viele Fehlbisse und fing 3 Fische in 1,5 Stunden trotting. Weizen und Mais am Haken wurden ignoriert, Maden genommen aber trotz 16er Häkchens blieben sie einfach nicht hängen. Kurz darauf sah man allenthalben Brut und Ükel durch die Lüfte fliegen - scheinbar wurde gestern fleißig gejagt, nach einem Abriss (f*ck dich Kraut!) Packte ich ein und holte das Nachtgeschirr raus. 12' feeder und Karpfenrute waren für meinen Geschmack noch etwas zu kurz und ich hatte oft Hänger an der Randbepflanzung der Steilufer. Als es dunkel wurde hatte ich regelmäßig Bisse die ich standesgemäß verhaute, gegen 22.00 kam ein besonders deutlicher Biss auf die Karpfenrute, ich haue an, merke kurz Widerstand als ob ich ne Straßenbahn gehabt hätte - und es ist fort.
Aaaaaargh... ich tobte kurzzeitig in Kinski 8 über das Feld, gerade als ich neu anködern wollte bimmelte der Piepser und ich wartete einen Moment damit der Fisch die Gelegenheit hat, den Ükelschwanz in den Mund zu nehmen,  haute an, schnaufe als sich die Rute komplett durchbiegt - und verliere den Fisch.
Desillusioniert griff ich zur blauen Kiste und atmete erstmal tief durch.
Mundabwischen, weitermachen. Nützt ja nix. Also neu angeködert und ausgeworfen, während sich an der Köfirute nix mehr tat (wobei - einmal ist scheinbar ein Fisch aggressiv auf den Aalfeeder mit Ükelfarce geknallt), begann an der Wurmrute ein nerviges Wettklingeln. Ein uns andere Mal ging der Schlag ins leere, Freilauf war auf aber entweder war ich zu schnell oder zu langsam und immer immer wieder lief das Spiel gleich ab: Auswurf, Bimmel, Ruhe, Bimmel, Freilauf zieht ab, el Potto wartet und lauert, el Potto haut an  und holt 

A) den Haken samt Wurm bzw
B) den blanken Haken 
aus dem Wasser hervor; erst kurz vor Schluss stimmte das Timing und hervor kam der Übeltäter: ein 30cm Waller.

Da wir Wallerangler kein Interesse an so schniepeln haben (und er auch nicht sinnvoll verwertbar gewesen wäre) wurde er mit gross an die Frau Mama zurückgesetzt. Es war schön, wieder am Wasser zu sein aber irgendwie war der Wurm drin, der Plumpsgott fing einen 20er Döbel den ganzen Abend und guckte ansonsten in die Röhre und ich komme insgesamt 70cm Fisch. Wenn sich der verdacht, dass @Minimax mir Glück bringt bestätigen sollte muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wie ich damit umgehe (wie präpariert man eigentlich Hasenpfoten?)


----------



## Toni_1962

Hast ja eine spannende Nacht gehabt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mann El Potto, da hattest Du ja einen unterhaltsamen Abend! Petri zum Fuldaer Wallerlei(chen). Hoffentlich war der die Rute durchbiegende und dann verlorene Fisch nicht die raubende Endzeit-Barbe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke Jungs! Ich hätte  es lieber weniger spannend aber dafür Fischreicher gehabt 
Funfact: die Stelle die bisher jedem meiner Gäste eine Barbe ab 50cm gebracht hat brachte mir einen 20cm Döbel - eigentlich ist das nur Konsequent


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Petri zum Wels und danke für den Bericht. Ja, irgendwie ist wohl der Wurm drin bei Deiner Angelei. 
Ob es so'n Karma-Ding ist? Warst Du in einem früheren Leben Otter oder Reiher? 
Aber offenbar geht's Deiner „Flosse” wieder gut - das ist ja schon mal was.


----------



## Orothred

Gestern mal wieder am "Haupt"-Vereinsgewässer gewesen, um die neue Balzer MK Double Strike Light Feeder / Pose + Sbiro zu testen.

Bewaffnet mit Maden, Rotwürmern und ein bisschen Grundfutter gings los. Angefangen hab ich mit der Posenspitze, ein 3+2g Waggler drauf, Tiefe auf etwas über dem Grund eingestellt, Maden dran, reingeworfen.....keine zwei Minuten und die Pose war unten, das erste Rotauge war da.

Und so gings weiter....Schlag auf Schlag, ich konnte mich gar nicht hinsetzen. Teilweise hat sich der Waggler nicht mal richtig aufgestellt, die haben die Köder im Absinken genommen.

Nach einiger Zeit dann auf die Feeder-Spitze umgebaut, man will ja schließlich die Rute komplett testen.....und da gings genau so weiter, kaum war der Futterkorb unten angekommen, hats auch schon gezuppelt und der Fisch hing.

Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Barsche, Güstern....das größte war ne 23er Güster.

Langweilig wars nicht, eher anstrengend


----------



## Andal

Schauen wir mal, was heute Abend das Wetter macht. Dann wird den Rapfen ggf. auf den Schlundzahn gefühlt.


----------



## Toni_1962

Andal schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, was heute Abend das Wetter macht. Dann wird den Rapfen ggf. auf den Schlundzahn gefühlt.



Auch wenn der Rapfen zu den Cyprinidae gehört, ist er denn wirklich ein Friedfisch? Familienzuordnung und Lebensweise ... interessante Frage gerade die mir durch den Kopf geht ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mann El Potto, da hattest Du ja einen unterhaltsamen Abend! Petri zum Fuldaer Wallerlei(chen). Hoffentlich war der die Rute durchbiegende und dann verlorene Fisch nicht *die raubende Endzeit-Barbe*.


So richtig Salz in die Wunde ist dein Ding, ja?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Rapfen zu den Cyprinidae gehört, ist er denn wirklich ein Friedfisch? Familienzuordnung und Lebensweise ... interessante Frage gerade die mir durch den Kopf geht ...


Die Biologen und Genealogie-Systemtheoretiker angeln eben nicht ...

Friedfische mit der verbreiteten Definition "Frisst keinen anderen Fisch" gibt es erfahrungsgemäß eigentlich nicht, 
mindestes Rapfen, Döbel, Aland, Rotfeder, Barbe usw. werden regelmäßig auf Fischköder oder Kunstköder gefangen. 
Brassen, Karpfen, Silberkarpfen, Amur usw. werden auch immer wieder gemeldet.

Wenn man in Natura im Klarwasser gesehen hat, wie Elritzen auf verführerisch langsam geführte kleinste Spinner und Twister losgehen, schützt sie wohl rein ihre winzige Größe vorm dauernd gefangen werden.


----------



## Toni_1962

Die Fressgewohnheiten bzw. Jagdgewohnheit aber des Rapfens sind rein die eines Raubfisches,
dass Friedfische auch mal "rauben" ist doch etwas anderes.


----------



## Andal

Die kleineren Aspen hat man ja öfter mal an Würmern, oder Maden. Die rechne ich grad noch so zu den Friedfischen. Aber wenn sie mal erwachsen sind - reine Räuber.


----------



## Toni_1962

Andal schrieb:


> Die kleineren Aspen hat man ja öfter mal an Würmern, oder Maden. Die rechne ich grad noch so zu den Friedfischen. Aber wenn sie mal erwachsen sind - reine Räuber.



eben 
ausschließlich Räuber!


----------



## geomas

@Orothred : Petri heil zum gelungenen Test der neuen Rute!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So rein ist der Rapfen aber auch wieder nicht, Fliegen Kunst oder Natur gehen auch gut, manchmal sind die ausschließlich darauf fixiert, wie mir bei meinem letzten (Frühjahr-) Rapfenevent an der Donau vorgeführt wurde.
Alle Kunstköder wurden komplett verschmäht, obwohl die Rapfen rundherum und darunter rumbuckelten.
Hechte rannten schon eifrig hinter angefütteren Kartoffelstücken her und konnten dann mit einem x-beliebigen Wobbler auf der Oberfläche langgeleiert von mir gefangen werden (immerhin ü60cm lang).
Und ich durfte schon einige Tauwurmfänge bei anderen Anglern bewundern, meine Hechte auf Made führe ich eher auf einen mißlungenen Querangriff zurück.

Ich halte die Sache für viel einfacher: Gefressen wird, was da ist, von der (Maul-)Größe und Bissigkeit zu passen scheint und sich erwischen lässt. 
Angebot macht Appetit. 
Ob das schlankes Brutfischchen, große Made, Naturwurm, Gummiwurm ist, spielt kaum eine Rolle. Erstmal wird insbesondere im strömenden Wasser zugepackt.

Der Rapfen ist wegen seiner oberflächen-orientierten Lebensweise auf großen Stromgewässern eben etwas selektiver trainiert als der Döbel oder Aland, spezialisiert sich auf die vielen kleinen recht gut erreichbaren Fischchen, die sich dort nur in Schwärmen schützen können. 
Ich beobachte bei Spaziergängen an der Kanal-Donau jedesmal fasziniert, wo sich die Brutfische und Kleinfische überall zu verstecken suchen, wirklich alles wird genutzt, Betonrohre oder Gerümpel.

Aber viele Leute (auch erfahrene Anglers ) können Aland und Rapfen kaum unterscheiden, und fangen die auch gleicherart, dann mehr zufällig.


----------



## phirania

Ich bräucht noch ein Rezept um wieder ans angeln zu kommen....
Mir fehlt es zurzeit noch die Motivation...
Ist halt auch noch die Unsicherheit Allein ans Wasser zu fahren.
Das erste mal nach fast 4 Wochen,da ist man noch nicht so Fit.
Ergo werd ich es nochmal langsam angehen.


----------



## Toni_1962

Aber DET,

Fliegen fressen und Raubfisch sein schlißene sich doch nicht aus, zumindest nicht in Bayern


----------



## phirania

In Bayern  Fliegen, die Fliegen auch tiefer......


----------



## geomas

@phirania : schön, daß Du Dich meldest. 
Laß es besser langsam angehen, die Fische werden auf Dich warten.
Alles Gute für Deine Genesung!


----------



## geomas

So, heute gegen Abend werd ich mal versuchen, ein paar wirklich kleine Friedfische zu angeln: Vaddern will „auf Aal gehen” - das hat er hier am Fluß nebenan vermutlich zuletzt vor etwa 50 Jahren gemacht. Und neben Wurm soll auch ein schuppiger Snack angeboten werden.
Pinkies bekommt man leider nicht von jetzt auf sofort und vermutlich werd ich auch nicht noch extra mal los, um Maden zu erwerben. Mini-Stückchen Wurm sollens dann richten oder ein halb ausgedrücktes Maiskörnchen. Für 59 Schwedische Kronen erwarb ich kürzlich eine Angelrute der bekannten Marke „Fladen”. Das 3m-Wunder wird dann wohl zum Einsatz gebracht.


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So Männers,
> El Potto hatte gestern tatsächlich ein Angelfenster und war so aufgeregt, dass er tatsächlich Messer und Stirnlampe vergessen hatte (aber an die kleine blaue Kiste, an die wurde gedacht). Während der Plumpsgott bereits um 17:30 Aalzeugs montierte begann ich mit Maden aus namenlosen Äonen, Maggiweizen und Mais anzufüttern und die Matche mit der Pin zu montieren, alsbald stellten sich mit meinem PW Döbel und dem Fuldadurchschnittsükel auch die ersten freiwilligen für die weitere Abendgestaltung ein aber unterm Strich hatte ich viele Fehlbisse und fing 3 Fische in 1,5 Stunden trotting. Weizen und Mais am Haken wurden ignoriert, Maden genommen aber trotz 16er Häkchens blieben sie einfach nicht hängen. Kurz darauf sah man allenthalben Brut und Ükel durch die Lüfte fliegen - scheinbar wurde gestern fleißig gejagt, nach einem Abriss (f*ck dich Kraut!) Packte ich ein und holte das Nachtgeschirr raus. 12' feeder und Karpfenrute waren für meinen Geschmack noch etwas zu kurz und ich hatte oft Hänger an der Randbepflanzung der Steilufer. Als es dunkel wurde hatte ich regelmäßig Bisse die ich standesgemäß verhaute, gegen 22.00 kam ein besonders deutlicher Biss auf die Karpfenrute, ich haue an, merke kurz Widerstand als ob ich ne Straßenbahn gehabt hätte - und es ist fort.
> Aaaaaargh... ich tobte kurzzeitig in Kinski 8 über das Feld, gerade als ich neu anködern wollte bimmelte der Piepser und ich wartete einen Moment damit der Fisch die Gelegenheit hat, den Ükelschwanz in den Mund zu nehmen,  haute an, schnaufe als sich die Rute komplett durchbiegt - und verliere den Fisch.
> Desillusioniert griff ich zur blauen Kiste und atmete erstmal tief durch.
> Mundabwischen, weitermachen. Nützt ja nix. Also neu angeködert und ausgeworfen, während sich an der Köfirute nix mehr tat (wobei - einmal ist scheinbar ein Fisch aggressiv auf den Aalfeeder mit Ükelfarce geknallt), begann an der Wurmrute ein nerviges Wettklingeln. Ein uns andere Mal ging der Schlag ins leere, Freilauf war auf aber entweder war ich zu schnell oder zu langsam und immer immer wieder lief das Spiel gleich ab: Auswurf, Bimmel, Ruhe, Bimmel, Freilauf zieht ab, el Potto wartet und lauert, el Potto haut an  und holt
> 
> A) den Haken samt Wurm bzw
> B) den blanken Haken
> aus dem Wasser hervor; erst kurz vor Schluss stimmte das Timing und hervor kam der Übeltäter: ein 30cm Waller.
> 
> Da wir Wallerangler kein Interesse an so schniepeln haben (und er auch nicht sinnvoll verwertbar gewesen wäre) wurde er mit gross an die Frau Mama zurückgesetzt. Es war schön, wieder am Wasser zu sein aber irgendwie war der Wurm drin, der Plumpsgott fing einen 20er Döbel den ganzen Abend und guckte ansonsten in die Röhre und ich komme insgesamt 70cm Fisch. Wenn sich der verdacht, dass @Minimax mir Glück bringt bestätigen sollte muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wie ich damit umgehe (wie präpariert man eigentlich Hasenpfoten?)


Petri zum Wels und danke für den Bericht.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Ich bräucht noch ein Rezept um wieder ans angeln zu kommen....
> Mir fehlt es zurzeit noch die Motivation...
> Ist halt auch noch die Unsicherheit Allein ans Wasser zu fahren.
> Das erste mal nach fast 4 Wochen,da ist man noch nicht so Fit.
> Ergo werd ich es nochmal langsam angehen.


Da geht es dir wie mir. Alleine fühlt man sich unsicher.... aber es wird wieder!


----------



## Andal

Der Aspius ist für mich der reine Sommerfisch - wenn er raubt. Klar sind die auch in der kühleren Jahreszeit da und sie leben nicht die Nulldiät. Aber da jucken sie mich nicht.


----------



## Orothred

Mal eine Köderfrage von mir: Vom gelegentlichen Forellenpuffangeln bleiben immer gerne mal Bienenmaden übrig. Was kann man denn mit den Dingern noch sinnvolles anfangen? Bei ein zwei Versuchen wurden die bis jetzt von allem anderen offenbar veschmäht....


----------



## Andal

Orothred schrieb:


> Mal eine Köderfrage von mir: Vom gelegentlichen Forellenpuffangeln bleiben immer gerne mal Bienenmaden übrig. Was kann man denn mit den Dingern noch sinnvolles anfangen? Bei ein zwei Versuchen wurden die bis jetzt von allem anderen offenbar veschmäht....


Bei uns am Rhein würde ich sie, nach Einbruch der Dämmerung, auf Grund fischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> Mal eine Köderfrage von mir: Vom gelegentlichen Forellenpuffangeln bleiben immer gerne mal Bienenmaden übrig. Was kann man denn mit den Dingern noch sinnvolles anfangen? Bei ein zwei Versuchen wurden die bis jetzt von allem anderen offenbar veschmäht....


@Minimax fand raus, dass die Bienenmaden scheinbar in Berlin-Brandenburg zumindest selektive Güsterköder zu sein scheinen ^^ ansonsten abends auf Aal anbieten.


----------



## Andal

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Rapfen zu den Cyprinidae gehört, ist er denn wirklich ein Friedfisch? Familienzuordnung und Lebensweise ... interessante Frage gerade die mir durch den Kopf geht ...


Ich wüßte jetzt auch keinen Friedfisch, der tatsächlich rein vergetarisch lebt UND zu den beangelbaren Fischen zählt.


----------



## Toni_1962

Die Frage ist ja nicht "auch mal" sondern "ausschließlich".


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ich bräucht noch ein Rezept um wieder ans angeln zu kommen....
> Mir fehlt es zurzeit noch die Motivation...
> Ist halt auch noch die Unsicherheit Allein ans Wasser zu fahren.
> Das erste mal nach fast 4 Wochen,da ist man noch nicht so Fit.
> Ergo werd ich es nochmal langsam angehen.


Schade das wir soweit auseinander Wohnen,sonst hätten wir zusammen ans Wasser gehen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Ich bräucht noch ein Rezept um wieder ans angeln zu kommen....
> Mir fehlt es zurzeit noch die Motivation...
> Ist halt auch noch die Unsicherheit Allein ans Wasser zu fahren.
> Das erste mal nach fast 4 Wochen,da ist man noch nicht so Fit.
> Ergo werd ich es nochmal langsam angehen.


Das Problem scheint doch recht klar zu sein: Du musst jemanden mitnehmen ans Wasser, bzw. derjenige dich.
Können auch angel-motivierte Kinder/Enkelkinder sein (die notfalls 110 eintippen können).


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint doch recht klar zu sein: Du musst jemanden mitnehmen ans Wasser, bzw. derjenige dich.
> Können auch angel-motivierte Kinder/Enkelkinder sein (die notfalls 110 eintippen können).


Wenn man selber betroffen ist, schaut die Sache schon  nicht mehr so lustig aus. Aber mit einer Begleitperson kann man sich schon trauen. Es braucht halt eine Zeit lang einen, der einen im Notfall aufklauben kann... oder eben telefonieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

@phirania du hast doch deine Grillen chillen angeln Gang - kann denn von denen nicht jemand mit dir losziehen und dich heimbringen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ha,  gefunden nach einiger Zeit rumsuchen ...

58er Rapfen, sogar hier aus dem Thread, vom "Friedfischer" Grundangler 
https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/325358/

Und der Tenor passt auch 100%  zu meiner Einschätzung:
"Wo Futter ist, ist Fisch. Und wo viel Futter ist, ist großer Fisch."


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Ich bräucht noch ein Rezept um wieder ans angeln zu kommen....
> Mir fehlt es zurzeit noch die Motivation...
> Ist halt auch noch die Unsicherheit Allein ans Wasser zu fahren.
> Das erste mal nach fast 4 Wochen,da ist man noch nicht so Fit.
> Ergo werd ich es nochmal langsam angehen.




Lass dir Zeit und geh wenn du es dir zutraust.

Das Federvieh verhungert nicht inzwischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ha,  gefunden nach einiger Zeit rumsuchen ...
> 
> 58er Rapfen, sogar hier aus dem Thread, vom "Friedfischer" Grundangler
> https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/325358/
> 
> Und der Tenor passt auch 100%  zu meiner Einschätzung:
> "Wo Futter ist, ist Fisch. Und wo viel Futter ist, ist großer Fisch."




Na klar.
Fische sind Opportunisten und immer für ne leichte Mahlzeit zu haben!


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @phirania du hast doch deine Grillen chillen angeln Gang - kann denn von denen nicht jemand mit dir losziehen und dich heimbringen?



Ja von der Gang wird mich bestimmmt einer begleiten...
Der Andere bekommt zurzeit gerade selber ein neues Knie und ist noch nicht so Fit
Muß sich halt noch der Funcke zum angeln erfachen....


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schade das wir soweit auseinander Wohnen,sonst hätten wir zusammen ans Wasser gehen können.



Irgendwann klappt das auch mal mit dem ABBA Treffen.........


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Ja von der Gang wird mich bestimmmt einer begleiten...
> Der Andere bekommt zurzeit gerade selber ein neues Knie und ist noch nicht so Fit
> Muß sich halt noch der Funcke zum angeln erfachen....


Kennst du "Bomber & Paganini"? - Die kamen auch zu Recht!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, da war ja wieder richtig was los am Wochenende! Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger! Hab mich noch nicht komplett durch die letzten Seiten gelesen, aber das der Barbenflüsterer Mario wieder zugeschlagen hat, habe ich natürlich sofort gesehen. Petri Mario (... und ich bin immer noch ohne Barbe in diesem Jahr!)
> Nach einer knapp 14tägigen Angelabstinenz bi ich dieses Wochenende auch täglich losgegeben. Freitag war ich Gastangler an der Leine und habe einen Kollegen zu seinen ersten Fischen (ja ... es waren unsere Wappenfische) gegurtet, Sonnabend und heute dann an der Mehe.
> Da ich auch die große Ehre hatte, von Jason drei handgefertigte Posten zu bekommen (Danke noch mal dafür!!!) musste ich mit den Posen natürlich auch gleich angeln. Warum? Weil die Schwimmer echte Hingucker sind. Handwerklich richtig sauber und schön gearbeitet. Am Samstag hatte ich zunächst die beiden Federkiele an meiner Bolo gefischt damit auch reichlich lütte Güstern, Rotaugen und Barsche gefangen. Beleibt habe ich beide Posen übrigens mit drei No. 1 Shots, das macht also 0,9 Gramm.
> Was ich an den Federkielen (ich habe diesen Typ noch nie vorher gefischt) besonders fasziniert, ist, dass sie sich immer in die Richtung drehen, in die der Fisch abziehen will. Noch bevor das Floss Fahrt aufnimmt, dreht es sich bereits in die Richtung. Für das Angeln mit der Bolo ist das ausgesprochen hilfreich, weil ich die kleinere Fische gerne gegen die Schnur schwimmen lasse und sie sich dann selbst haken. Hat richtig Laune gemacht. Gefischt habe ich die Federkiele wie Waggler.
> Heute war dann der größere Schwimmer aus Holz das Schmuckstück meiner Montage. Auch diese Pose ist ein kleines Kunstwerk. Sie von den Abmessungen deutlich größer und damit nicht so sensibel wie die Federkiele. Und das obwohl sie mit einen BB und einem No. 1 sogar noch etwas weniger Gewicht benötigt. Auch mit diesem wunderschönen Schwimmer, den ich mit einer Pin trottend gefischt habe, hat seine Fische gefangen. Unter anderem die schöne Güster.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328107
> Anhang anzeigen 328108
> Anhang anzeigen 328109
> Anhang anzeigen 328110


Na, das ist doch mal eine positive Rückmeldung. Ich bedanke mich. Dann kann ich ja beruhigt wie gewohnt meine Posen weiter bauen.
Die von dir genannte Holzpose  ist eine Schilfreedpose. In der Mitte habe ich Schilfreed verwendet und die Enden bestehen aus Schaschlikspießen. Den Schilf hat mir @dawurzelsepp zukommen lassen. Ein sehr schönes Material zum Posen bauen.
Ich war ein paar Tage Abstinenz. Habe meine Geburtstagsfeier hinter mir gebracht und die Vorbereitungen und vor allen Dingen die Feier selber war heftig.
Habe hier alles nur grob überflogen. Aber wie ich sehe ward ihr alle sehr fleißig mit angeln und Berichte schreiben.
Ich wünsche allen Fängern und auch den Franzosen (falls es welche gab) von den letzten Tagen ein herzliches Petri Heil.
Mit dem Posen verschicken geht es irgendwann weiter. Ich muss aber erst basteln und bauen. Und das kann erst mal dauern.

Gruß Jason

edit: Das Bild mit der Pin, dem Barsch und der Pose..... einfach traumhaft.


----------



## Finke20

Nachdem ich schon sehr lange mitlese, habe ich heute mal was zu Posten.
Ich bin in diesem Jahr das erste mal zum Friedfischangeln gekommen.
Es gab sehr viele Fehlbisse, doch eine schöne Rotfeder konnte einem 9mm Mini  Boilie nicht widerstehen.

Medium 65009 anzeigen


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Finke20,schickes Foto.


----------



## Kochtopf

Finke20 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schon sehr lange mitlese, habe ich heute mal was zu Posten.
> Ich bin in diesem Jahr das erste mal zum Friedfischangeln gekommen.
> Es gab sehr viele Fehlbisse, doch eine schöne Rotfeder konnte einem 9mm Mini  Boilie nicht widerstehen.
> 
> Medium 65009 anzeigen


Schöner Bronzebarren, willkommen im Ükel!
Petri!


----------



## geomas

Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch, @Finke20 und Petri heil zur schönen Rotfeder!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schöner Bronzebarren, willkommen im Ükel!
> Petri!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Am Stammtisch ist noch viel Platz. Willkommen hier lieber @Finke20 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

So, Vaddern und ich waren heute Abend los zum Fluß nebenan. 
Vor vielen, sehr vielen Jahren hat mein Vater an der heutigen Angelstelle mit einer Weidenrute gestippt, ist im Winter auf dem Eis herumgeschlittert und hat vermutlich ne Menge Blödsinn dort angestellt.

Vadderns Zielfisch war Aal, für mich aber zunächst Weißfisch in Köfi-Größe. Das klappte zu seinem Erstaunen in Windeseile, mit der 3m-Stippe konnte ich innerhalb weniger Minuten Plötz und Mini-Güstern an Land befördern, leider alle etwas zu groß. Dann gab es doch noch ein etwas kleineres Rotauge von passendem Format.

Vaddern hatte ich mit ner Stellfischrute ausgestattet, er angelte mit Wurm am Rand eines Seerosenfeldes. Wir beide hatten zunächst nur lütte Stachelritter am Band (wie von mir befürchet). Vom Zielfisch meines Vaters keine Spur. Dann doch ein kräftigerer Fisch an der langen Rute - massiger als die üblichen Verdächtigen. 
Ich hatte meinem Vater eingeschärft, jeden Fisch sofort in Keschernähe zu bugsieren, also sehr energisch zu drillen.
Das hat er wörtlich genommen, den recht stabilen Fisch hat er durch die Seerosen gekurbelt eher dieser wußte, wie ihm geschah. 
Das Keschern hat gut geklappt - ist ja nicht so ohne mit sehr langen Ruten.

Ich war absolut überrascht: eine richtig fette Schleie ruhte im Keschernetz - die erste Tinca meines Vaters und dann gleich ein schöner Brummer von 48cm.
Der Fluß nebenan ist offiziell Küstengewässer und etwas brackig. Bislang hab ich von Tinca-Fängen im Unterlauf noch nichts gehört, nun ja - man lernt immer dazu.

War ne schöne Aktion mit Vaddern zu „pietschen", auch wenn der Zielfisch sich rar gemacht hat.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Petri Georg! Bei einer unerwarteten und recht üppigen Schleie lässt sich der nicht beißen wollende Aal sicherlich verschmerzen. Danke für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Finke20: Petri zur schönen Rotfeder und willkommen hier im Ükel.


----------



## Tikey0815

@jason 1 alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag


----------



## rustaweli

? Von mir dann auch alles Gute nachträglich @jason 1 !


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für den Bericht und die Teilhabe an Eurem Vater-Sohn Fischen @geomas , sowie natürlich "Petri" zur Schleie!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Finke20 !!
Du wirst ja doch noch ein richtiger Angler. 



Finke20 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schon sehr lange mitlese, habe ich heute mal was zu Posten.
> Ich bin in diesem Jahr das erste mal zum Friedfischangeln gekommen.
> Es gab sehr viele Fehlbisse, doch eine schöne Rotfeder konnte einem 9mm Mini  Boilie nicht widerstehen.
> 
> Medium 65009 anzeigen




Und auch allen anderen Fänger und @geomas 's Vater ein Petri Heil zur Brackwasserscheie!


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Petris - ich werde sie Vaddern ausrichten.
Mittlerweile ist er auch stolz auf den besonderen Fang und ist über den nicht gefangenen Zielfisch hinweg ...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, Vaddern und ich waren heute Abend los zum Fluß nebenan.
> Vor vielen, sehr vielen Jahren hat mein Vater an der heutigen Angelstelle mit einer Weidenrute gestippt, ist im Winter auf dem Eis herumgeschlittert und hat vermutlich ne Menge Blödsinn dort angestellt.
> 
> Vadderns Zielfisch war Aal, für mich aber zunächst Weißfisch in Köfi-Größe. Das klappte zu seinem Erstaunen in Windeseile, mit der 3m-Stippe konnte ich innerhalb weniger Minuten Plötz und Mini-Güstern an Land befördern, leider alle etwas zu groß. Dann gab es doch noch ein etwas kleineres Rotauge von passendem Format.
> 
> Vaddern hatte ich mit ner Stellfischrute ausgestattet, er angelte mit Wurm am Rand eines Seerosenfeldes. Wir beide hatten zunächst nur lütte Stachelritter am Band (wie von mir befürchet). Vom Zielfisch meines Vaters keine Spur. Dann doch ein kräftigerer Fisch an der langen Rute - massiger als die üblichen Verdächtigen.
> Ich hatte meinem Vater eingeschärft, jeden Fisch sofort in Keschernähe zu bugsieren, also sehr energisch zu drillen.
> Das hat er wörtlich genommen, den recht stabilen Fisch hat er durch die Seerosen gekurbelt eher dieser wußte, wie ihm geschah.
> Das Keschern hat gut geklappt - ist ja nicht so ohne mit sehr langen Ruten.
> 
> Ich war absolut überrascht: eine richtig fette Schleie ruhte im Keschernetz - die erste Tinca meines Vaters und dann gleich ein schöner Brummer von 48cm.
> Der Fluß nebenan ist offiziell Küstengewässer und etwas brackig. Bislang hab ich von Tinca-Fängen im Unterlauf noch nichts gehört, nun ja - man lernt immer dazu.
> 
> War ne schöne Aktion mit Vaddern zu „pietschen", auch wenn der Zielfisch sich rar gemacht hat.


@geomas: Petri Georg,schönes Vater-Sohn Angeln.Danke für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris - ich werde sie Vaddern ausrichten.
> Mittlerweile ist er auch stolz auf den besonderen Fang und ist über den nicht gefangenen Zielfisch hinweg ...


Das musst du bestimmt mit Vaddern wider wohlen .


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> @jason 1 alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag



Von mir auch Alles Gute zum Schlüpftag...


----------



## rutilus69

Da schaut man mal einen Tag nicht hier rein und schon kommt man kaum mit dem Lesen hinterher 

Ich habe heute Vormittag mal an einem See, in dem ich im Winter sehr schöne Plötzen gefangen habe, mein Glück versucht.
Das Spiel der U20 Mannschaften von SV Plötze gegen TSV Güster ging klar mit 9:2 aus.
Allerdings stand der TSV Güster kurz vor einer Disqualifizierung, da sie kurz vor Spielende einen nicht gemeldeten Spieler der U40 Mannschaft der SpV Brassen eingewechselt hatten 
Der Schiedsrichter war dann von einer unzumutbaren Lärmbelästigung durch einen Motor-Freischneider genervt und hat das Spiel abgepfiffen.

Perit Heil euch allen


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Finke20 !!
> Du wirst ja doch noch ein richtiger Angler.



Was soll ich jetzt dazu sagen , wir wollten ja auch schon vor sehr sehr sehr lager Zeit zusammen mal los .
Aber "wir schaffen das"  noch mal.


----------



## Mikesch

Aber das Zitieren, er noch lernen muss. Der junge Padawan.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Aber das Zitieren, er noch lernen muss. Der junge Padawan.


Zuerst er klicken muss. Dann darunter schreiben!


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : haha, super Spielbericht, bin echt begeistert! Und, wird die Partie wiederholt?
Petri heil!


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas ein dickes Petri an deinen alten Herren! Mein Vater hat mir den Lappen gemacht, seither waren wir zweimal angeln. Schade dass er nicht hängen geblieben ist, andererseits gibt es jetzt für mich potentielles Erbtackle (überschaubar in Form und Qualität)

@rutilus69 Petri Heil zum heissen Spiel, wie viele Ausländer darf ein Team denn aufstellen?


----------



## Andal

Der Moment, wenn man gestiefelt & gespornt vor die Türe tritt und es ordentlich zu regnen anfängt...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der Moment, wenn man gestiefelt & gespornt vor die Türe tritt und es ordentlich zu regnen anfängt...!


Wenn du die Mütze abnimmst wächst vielleicht wieder was 
Ich habe nix dagegen wenn es beim angeln regnet, aber im Regen aufbauen hasse ich wie die pest


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da schaut man mal einen Tag nicht hier rein und schon kommt man kaum mit dem Lesen hinterher
> 
> Ich habe heute Vormittag mal an einem See, in dem ich im Winter sehr schöne Plötzen gefangen habe, mein Glück versucht.
> Das Spiel der U20 Mannschaften von SV Plötze gegen TSV Güster ging klar mit 9:2 aus.
> Allerdings stand der TSV Güster kurz vor einer Disqualifizierung, da sie kurz vor Spielende einen nicht gemeldeten Spieler der U40 Mannschaft der SpV Brassen eingewechselt hatten
> Der Schiedsrichter war dann von einer unzumutbaren Lärmbelästigung durch einen Motor-Freischneider genervt und hat das Spiel abgepfiffen.
> 
> Perit Heil euch allen


rutilus69 Was für ein super Spielbericht.Petri


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du die Mütze abnimmst wächst vielleicht wieder was
> Ich habe nix dagegen wenn es beim angeln regnet, aber im Regen aufbauen hasse ich wie die pest


Das Thema mit den Haaren ist bei mir durch - außerdem hätte es dazu Mairegen gebraucht.

Kriegen eben die 4 Ködergrundeln noch ein Prise Salz mehr und gehen bis morgen in den Kühlschrank. Gegen etwas Getröpfel BEIM Angeln sage ich ja nix...


----------



## Toni_1962

Andal schrieb:


> - außerdem hätte es dazu Mairegen gebraucht.



Bitte keine Klimadiskussion hier!


----------



## Andal

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Klimadiskussion hier!


----------



## Kochtopf

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Klimadiskussion hier!


Die co2 Bilanz von Nubbsies dürfte verheerend ausfallen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die co2 Bilanz von Nubbsies dürfte verheerend ausfallen


Ich nubse, so viel und wann ich will.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> @rutilus69 : haha, super Spielbericht, bin echt begeistert! Und, wird die Partie wiederholt?
> Petri heil!


Es gibt bestimmt ein Rückspiel


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @rutilus69 Petri Heil zum heissen Spiel, wie viele Ausländer darf ein Team denn aufstellen?


Ich bin da eigentlich nicht so streng, aber der war schon deutlich in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse und das wäre den Plötzen gegenüber unfair


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die co2 Bilanz von Nubbsies dürfte verheerend ausfallen


Aber nur wenn du sie ausdauernd kaust, und dabei große Blasen aus dem Kaugas aufbläst! 

Die sind ja auch nicht Öko, sondern Catchie ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich nubse, so viel und wann ich will.


Pass auf, dass du damit dann nicht rumfliepft, zu einem Fliepfer im Winde wirst ...


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich bin da eigentlich nicht so streng, aber der war schon deutlich in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse und das wäre den Plötzen gegenüber unfair


Ach wieso, einen Aland eine fette Plötze und es ist wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## Finke20

Ich konnte heute nicht widerstehen und besuchte einen Kanal in dem ich vor Jahren gut Plötzen und Rotfedern überlisten konnte.







Das Gewässer hatte sich doch etwas verändert. Nach etwas Anfüttern konnte ich doch noch ein Paar Fische zum anbiss überreden.
Köder sind 9 mm Mini  Boilies mit Tigernuss gewesen.

Hier ist mal ein Setzkescherbild.


----------



## Hering 58

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute nicht widerstehen und besuchte einen Kanal in dem ich vor Jahren gut Plötzen und Rotfedern überlisten konnte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Gewässer hatte sich doch etwas verändert. Nach etwas Anfüttern konnte ich doch noch ein Paar Fische zum anbiss überreden.
> Köder sind 9 mm Mini  Boilies mit Tigernuss gewesen.
> 
> Hier ist mal ein Setzkescherbild.


Petri zu den Plötzen und Rotfedern .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Finke20 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Setzkescherbild.


Das zweite Fischbild ist ja noch gelungener als das erste, Petri!


----------



## geomas

@Finke20 : herzliches Petri heil! Die Rotfeder und Rotaugen auf Deinem Foto haben sich ihre Namen wahrhaft verdient!
Wie hast Du den 9mm-Boilie angeboten?


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Finke20 !
Meinst Du 9er Boilie mit Tigernussgeschmack, oder 9er plus eine Tigernuss?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute nicht widerstehen und besuchte einen Kanal in dem ich vor Jahren gut Plötzen und Rotfedern überlisten konnte.



Petri Heil @Finke20 

Schreib ruhig ein bisschen ausführlicher deine Berichte.
Tolles Gewässer und auch tolle Fische haste gefangen.


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Wie hast Du den 9mm-Boilie angeboten?



Ich verwende einen Boilie Stopper small von Carp Zoom und einen 8 Haken.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Meinst Du 9er Boilie mit Tigernussgeschmack, oder 9er plus eine Tigernuss?



Ist natürlich mit Tigernussgeschmack, die Boilies sind von der Firma Trapper hergestellt. Sie haben einen sehr intensiven Geruch, auch nach zwei Stunden im Wasser.
Das Lockfutter habe ich auch von Trappen.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib ruhig ein bisschen ausführlicher deine Berichte.



Prof das habe ich früher gemacht und du weist ja selbst wie viel zeit das in Anspruch nimmt.
Deshalb erstmal nur kurz. Vielleicht ändert sich da auch mal was .


----------



## Kochtopf

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich verwende einen Boilie Stopper small von Carp Zoom und einen 8 Haken.
> 
> .


Am haar? Pose? Grund? Bola? Rute? Rolle?
Harpune?

Lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen  Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Prof das habe ich früher gemacht und du weist ja selbst* wie viel zeit das in Anspruch nimmt.*



Schickst deine Frau halt schon vor ins Bett - soll schonmal ohne dich anfangen. 

Dann haste mehr Zeit zum Schreiben. 

Wir sind gespannt auf Berichte inkl. Gewässerbeschreibung, Technik, Taktik und mit schönen Bildern.


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute nicht widerstehen und besuchte einen Kanal in dem ich vor Jahren gut Plötzen und Rotfedern überlisten konnte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Gewässer hatte sich doch etwas verändert. Nach etwas Anfüttern konnte ich doch noch ein Paar Fische zum anbiss überreden.
> Köder sind 9 mm Mini  Boilies mit Tigernuss gewesen.
> 
> Hier ist mal ein Setzkescherbild.



Sehr ruhiges Gewässer...Da kann man bestimmt entspannen.
Sehr schöne Fische .
Petri
So etwas bräuchte ich jetzt auch mal wieder.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schickst deine Frau halt schon vor ins Bett - soll schonmal ohne dich anfangen.


Das haben wir bei ja schon telefonisch geklärt. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen  Petri!


 Kochtopf habe bitte etwas Nachsicht mit einem Vorpommern, die sind nicht ganz so redselig, obwohl ich schon recht viele Informationen gebe.  

Phirania ja es ist sehr schön dort und gerade was die Fischbestände angeht ein sehr unterschätztes Gewässer. (Das ist nicht zum Nachteil) 
Wir konnten bei einem Kontrollfischen vom Verein über 15 Fischarten nachweisen, es fing mir Gründlingen an und hörte mit Meter Hechten auf.


----------



## Andal

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das haben wir bei ja schon telefonisch geklärt.
> 
> 
> Kochtopf habe bitte etwas Nachsicht mit einem Vorpommern, die sind nicht ganz so redselig, obwohl ich schon recht viele Informationen gebe.


Man weiss es doch. Der wahre Ükelianer wird erst des Abends unter Steinbrücken so richtig gesprächig. Dann reden sie alle ... gleichzeitig!


----------



## Andal

Vor allem sind dann die Themen für einen unbedarften Zuhörer kaum mehr nachvollziehbar. "Warum verursacht eine Drennan beim Ausschlenzen dennoch ein plumpsendes Geräusch?" - Das ist dem Nichteingeweihten auf immer ein Rätsel!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wie war das: Im dunkeln ist gut munkeln ....

Wenn der intensive durchlebte sonnige Tag hinter dem Horizont versunken ist,
das Halbdunkel sich über Natur und Mensch senkt,
die Fledermaus den Bewegungstakt im noch Sichtbaren angibt,
der Geist auf das naheliegende abgeblendet und beschränkt wird,
wenn Stimme und Gehör wichtiger als das Auge werden,
dann wird geistige Kapazität frei für das wichtige und die Phantasie und die Erinnerungen,
dann können die Gedanken aufsteigen, swingen und miteinander tanzen.
Zauber der Angelnacht am Wasser.

P.S.:
Allerdings war bisher kein wortkarger Vorpommerer dabei - muss daher bald mal ausprobiert werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Man weiss es doch. Der wahre Ükelianer wird erst des Abends unter Steinbrücken so richtig gesprächig. Dann reden sie alle ... gleichzeitig!


Das kam dir nur wegen dem Echo so vor


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das kam dir nur wegen dem Echo so vor


...oder wegen der blassblauen Dose?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder wegen der blassblauen Dose?


Sie hat es zumindest nicht leichter gemacht, da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## geomas

...blassblaue Dose? 
Sprecht Ihr von Penaten-Creme?


----------



## Andal

Nicht ganz. Aber es salbte auch irgendwie.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ...blassblaue Dose?
> Sprecht Ihr von Penaten-Creme?


Das wirkt gerade unglaublich... nun kinky


----------



## geomas

^ ich hab manchmal seltsame Assoziationen, sorry ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich hab manchmal seltsame Assoziationen, sorry ;-)


Ich habe ein großes Herz für allerlei seltsames, deswegen fühle ich mich im Ükel ja so wohl


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe ein großes Herz für allerlei seltsames, deswegen fühle ich mich im Ükel ja so wohl



Das geht mir ganz genauso.

Hier ist eine etwas seltsame Geschichte:






...meisterhaft erzählt.


PS: auf dem Youtube-Kanal gibts noch andere sehenswerte Filme


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe ein großes Herz für allerlei seltsames, deswegen fühle ich mich im Ükel ja so wohl


Ein  ewiges Rätsel wollen wir bleiben. Allen anderen und uns selbst
Ludwig II., König von Bayern


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin.
Ich sitze seit gestern Abend auf Karpfen an aber die wollen momentan noch nicht so recht.
Aber dafür verfolgen mich meine Lieblinge.


----------



## Racklinger

bin beeindruckt @Professor Tinca , mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit du die grünen Schätze hebst, da  muss doch eine Seelenverwandtschaft bestehen


----------



## Tikey0815

@Professor Tinca > Man könnte dich auch Schlei-minator nennen  Aber Virtuoser Posen-Prof find ich auch ganz nett


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich behaupte ja, dass Pröfpröf einen Setzkescher mit tiefgefrorenen Schleien für Fotosessions immer im Gefrierschrank hat. 

Wahnsinn was du rausholst


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich sitze seit gestern Abend auf Karpfen an aber die wollen momentan noch nicht so recht.
> Aber dafür verfolgen mich meine Lieblinge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328213
> Anhang anzeigen 328214



Perti...
Immer wieder schöne Fische diese Schleien....


----------



## rutilus69

@Professor Tinca auch ich bin schwer beeindruckt, mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit Du die Schleien fängst. Ich habe es heute auch versucht, war aber leider erfolglos.
Naja, wenigstens die Plötzen und Brassen haben mich nicht im Stich gelassen


----------



## Orothred

Vielleicht verrät der Prof uns ja mal sein Geheimnis.....kann ja nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen


----------



## Andal

Orothred schrieb:


> Vielleicht verrät der Prof uns ja mal sein Geheimnis.....kann ja nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen


Er hat halt das passende Gewässer. Sehr viele gibt es von denen nicht, aber wenn es stimmt, dann rumpelt es halt regelmäßig.


----------



## Tricast

Hexenmeister geben keine Geheimnisse preis! Aber er hat ja schon geschrieben wie er das anstellt mit Pose und langer Rute. Nur seine Geheimzutat zum Futter hat er nicht verraten, aber das ist doch auch OK. Ich jedenfalls freue mich immer wieder solch schöne Fische hier zu sehen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

...und Schleien, die mit 25 cm in der Pfanne landen, werden eben nie 50... 60 cm!


----------



## Finke20

@Orothred  eine Geheimnis von ihm ist, unser Prof hat die richtigen Gewässer in seinem Portfolio .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Er hat halt das passende Gewässer. Sehr viele gibt es von denen nicht, aber wenn es stimmt, dann rumpelt es halt regelmäßig.



Ich Angel nicht nur an einem Gewässer, sondern an verschiedenen.
Allesamt öffentliche Gewässer des LAV Pools.

Abgesehen von mir fängt hier höchstens mal einer ne Zufallsschleie beim Aalangeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hat schon was mit Spezialisierung zu tun.


----------



## Hecht100+

Spezial Prof für Spezial Fisch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen wunderschönen Freizeitmitgestaltern.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich Angel nicht nur an einem Gewässer, sondern an verschiedenen.
> Allesamt öffentliche Gewässer des LAV Pools.
> 
> Abgesehen von mir fängt hier höchstens mal einer ne Zufallsschleie beim Aalangeln.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat schon was mit Spezialisierung zu tun.


Ähnlich, wie an unserem Vereinssee. Die Madenfischer kriegen sie nicht, weil die Grundeln schneller sind und die Karpfenfischer überwerfen sie ständig. Mit Selbsthakmontagen, etwas kleiner und ganz wenig Pelletfutter geht es aber wie das Brezenbacken.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich sitze seit gestern Abend auf Karpfen an aber die wollen momentan noch nicht so recht.
> Aber dafür verfolgen mich meine Lieblinge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328213
> Anhang anzeigen 328214


Dickes Petri Prof,schicke Fotos.ich bin  beeindruckt, mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit Du die Schleien fängst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ähnlich, wie an unserem Vereinssee. Die Madenfischer kriegen sie nicht, weil die Grundeln schneller sind und die Karpfenfischer überwerfen sie ständig. Mit Selbsthakmontagen, etwas kleiner und ganz wenig Pelletfutter geht es aber wie das Brezenbacken.



Aha. 
Wenn es bei euch so einfach ist, wo bleiben deine zahlreichen Fangmeldungen?


----------



## Tricast

Das Problem das ich habe sind die vielen Wollhandkrabben die sich überwiegend in Ufernähe aufhalten. Da kannst du zuschauen wie sie deinen Köder vermampfen. Eine Möglichkeit ist die Entfernung um sie nicht gleich auf dem Platz zu haben. Dort sind dann meistens aber auch nur die kleinen Vertreter von Rotauge und Co. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein neidvolles Petri zu Deinen traumhaften Schleien, Professor. Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt, vor allem weil ich weiß, dass sich die Schönheiten eben nicht mal eben so fangen lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein lieber @Tricast,
Unser Freund ist kein Hexer, sondern wie sein Profilname ergibt ein Mann der Wissenschaft! Naturwissenschaftliches Knowhow wirkt aber zugegebenermaßen auf unkundige wie mich Magisch. Ich hoffe er schreibt mal ein Buch, würde auch etwas Kuppelwachs für seine Fleischmütze sponsern


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> Wenn es bei euch so einfach ist, wo bleiben deine zahlreichen Fangmeldungen?


Andal ist doch nicht mehr in dem Verein und am Rhein würde dir das Schleienangeln auch schwerer fallen   
Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern dass eines der wenigen Fangbilder Andal mit einer dicken Schleie zeigte (oder eine Schleie mit einem damals noch dicken Andal, möglicherweise verwechselt ich da was)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Solange du mir kein Flohmattentoupet anquatschen willst, bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Irgendwas ist ja immer.....


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> Wenn es bei euch so einfach ist, wo bleiben deine zahlreichen Fangmeldungen?


An die 2 Stunden einfache Fahrt mit dem Zug und zusammen etwas über 50,- € Fahrgeld bremsen den Elan ungemein. Ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht dort und werde den Verein zum Jahresende verlassen. Zum einen wegen dem Weg/Preis und zum anderen aus sehr persönlichen Gründen. Ist zwar sehr schade um dieses schöne Schleienwasser, aber dem Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Beim Barschangeln "wusste" er auch wie es geht und nicht geht bis ein Praktiker gezeigt hat wie es klappt:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/barsch-koeder.266512/page-2


----------



## Andal

Ich habe ja den Rhein direkt vor der Haustüre - 330 m bis zum Wasser. Und die 1-2 km rauf und runter sind auch für Wracks, wie mich noch ganz passabel zu begehen. Dazu Kosten von 22 Euro und ein paar Äppelstückchen per Annum machen es recht erträglich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solange du mir kein Flohmattentoupet anquatschen willst, bin ich einverstanden.


Dann hör auf zu lamentieren und schreib ein Buch übers Schleienangeln und @geomas macht die Fotos, @Minimax schreibt ein Vorwort und ich lese es am Ende


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist ja immer.....



Petri! Du fängst immer sol tolle zwergenhafte Schleien!


----------



## daci7

Von mir auch noch ein Petri an den Professore - wunderschöne Tiere. Denen werde ich wohl auch noch mal nachstellen müssen in den nächsten Wochen, wenn ich die Liste noch komplettieren will ... aber momentan ist der Rhein halt dran.
Apropos Rhein:
Ich war vorgestern mal wieder feedern an 'meiner' Kiesbank. Tagsüber ging echt wenig. Nur hin und wieder mal nen Aland oder Gründling. Mit dem letzten Korb hab ich allerdings eine 43er Nase eingetütet. War schon recht dunkel und bei den grelleoten Flossen hab ich sofort an einen Aland gedacht... als ich den Fisch so im Kescher betrachtet hab sagte ich nur um Kumpel "Guck ma wat der Aland fürn Zinken hat.' Da fiel es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren ;-)

Ich werd morgen Abend zu später Stunde mal Nachtfeedern an besagtem Fluss. Zielfisch ist natürlich die Barbe, wobei ich alle Beifänge, egal wie lang und schleimig, gerne aufnehme.

Beste Grüße an alle beteiligten und zieht gut was raus!


----------



## Tikey0815

@Fantastic Fishing Stänkern kann der öfföff (Korrektur)  ja aus dem effeff


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Stänkern kann der FF ja aus dem effeff


Das heißt öfföff! Apropos Schniepel: wo bleibt der lang angekündigte 60er Döbel @Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wie heißt noch gleich der Refrain der 1.Strophe vom Ükelstammsong?

ÖffÖff, PröffPröff, TöffTöff !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das heißt öfföff! Apropos Schniepel: wo bleibt der lang angekündigte 60er Döbel @Fantastic Fishing



Das schreibste wat und erinnerst mich an mein klägliches Scheitern der letzten Wochen. Die Karte für den kleinen Fluss hab ich nicht (ihr wisst ja, mein kleiner Feldzug gegen die Erhöhung) und an der Elbe wurde ich Schach-Matt gesetzt. A bunch of small ide.....

Das Imperium schlägt aber wie gewohnt zurück!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Stänkern kann der öfföff (Korrektur)  ja aus dem effeff



Ehrensache!


----------



## phirania

So nach fast 4 Wochen mal wieder am See nach rechten schauen gewesen..


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu lamentieren und schreib ein Buch übers Schleienangeln und @geomas macht die Fotos, @Minimax schreibt ein Vorwort und ich lese es am Ende



Gute Idee, aber etwas angeln würde ich neben dem Knipsen auch noch wollen. 
Mein Schleien-Größendurchschnitt 2019 liegt ja immerhin bei etwa 45cm.
Ein Professor wird aus mir nicht mehr, aber für nen Dilettanten schlag ich mich ganz gut.


----------



## geomas

@phirania : schön, daß Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast. Hoffentlich geht die Genesung weiter - Schritt für Schritt.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber etwas angeln würde ich neben dem Knipsen auch noch wollen.
> Mein Schleien-Größendurchschnitt 2019 liegt ja immerhin bei etwa 45cm.
> Ein Professor wird aus mir nicht mehr, aber für nen Dilettanten schlag ich mich ganz gut.


Du wärst dann Magister Tinca? Oder gar Diplom Tincologe?  wenn ihr zusammen das Buch schreiben würdet würde sich meine Enttäuschung darob in Grenzen halten, ich würde es sogar begrüßen. Also Männers - legt los


----------



## Tricast

Und ich dachte schon dass es fast fertig wäre und wir es am 1.3. auf der Stippermesse offiziell vorstellen könnten???

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Und alle Ükelaner bekommen es dort mit Autogramm der Autoren


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> wenn ihr zusammen das Buch schreiben würdet würde sich meine Enttäuschung darob in Grenzen halten, ich würde es sogar begrüßen. Also Männers - legt los


Dem Buche spendiere ich dann gerne ein Kapitel über das Festbleifischen auf Schleien!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So nach fast 4 Wochen mal wieder am See nach rechten schauen gewesen..
> Anhang anzeigen 328228


Schön Kalle, dass Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast.Schönes Foto.Dir noch alles Gute.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Das geht mir ganz genauso.
> 
> Hier ist eine etwas seltsame Geschichte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...meisterhaft erzählt.
> 
> 
> PS: auf dem Youtube-Kanal gibts noch andere sehenswerte Filme



Geistere auch viel dort rum und schaue alles was ich finde x mal. Seine Filme haben immer solch eine besondere Atmosphäre, nicht wie die etlichen modernen Videos mit hektischen Massenfängen. Oder die wunderbaren Bilder immer auf seiner Seite.
Man achte hier mal auf seine herrlich einfache Pose, wunderbar austariert und den anmutenden Stand trotz seichter und mal wechselnder Strömung.


----------



## rustaweli

@phirania 
Schön zu sehen und zu lesen das es mit Dir langsam aber sicher bergauf geht!


----------



## Tricast

@phirania : Schön das Du mal wieder am Wasser warst. Jetzt wird alles gut. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## daci7

phirania schrieb:


> So nach fast 4 Wochen mal wieder am See nach dem rechten schauen gewesen..


Ich hoffe doch, der ist nicht wieder hoch gekommen, der Rechte. Hö hö.
Schön, dass du wieder unter die Aktiven gekommen bist! Auf die nächsten angeltage! Prost.


----------



## Jason

Ich schließe mich dann mal den Vorredner an @phirania 
Schön, das du mal ein Abstecher zu deinen Gänsen gemacht hast. 
Ich denke mal, dass du auf dem Weg der Besserung bist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Orothred

Orothred schrieb:


> Mal eine Köderfrage von mir: Vom gelegentlichen Forellenpuffangeln bleiben immer gerne mal Bienenmaden übrig. Was kann man denn mit den Dingern noch sinnvolles anfangen? Bei ein zwei Versuchen wurden die bis jetzt von allem anderen offenbar veschmäht....



Ich zitier mich da mal kurz selber der Vollständigkeit halber: Gestern Abend gegen 20.45 Uhr hat sich am Mittellandkanal ein 74cm-Aal eine Bienenmade schmecken lassen. In letzter Zeit von dem ein oder anderen gehört, dass die Aale die wohl mögen sollen, ausprobiert und direkt mit Erfolg


----------



## Finke20

@Orothred Bienenmaden in Kombi mit einem Tauwurm ist auch ein guter Aalköder.
Ich nehme Bienenmaden auch zum Stippen,geht bei uns sehr gut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde mich nicht auf bienenmaden verlassen wollen aber wenn nix mehr geht sind sie ein toller alternativköder


----------



## ulli1958m

Ich könnte noch kostenlos freilaufende Maden fürs Wochenende anbieten....hätte da echt welche über.....können bei mir im Auto einzeln eingesammelt werden


----------



## Orothred

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch kostenlos freilaufende Maden fürs Wochenende anbieten....hätte da echt welche über.....können bei mir im Auto einzeln eingesammelt werden



Die Geschichte dazu würd ich jetzt gern hören


----------



## Andal

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch kostenlos freilaufende Maden fürs Wochenende anbieten....hätte da echt welche über.....können bei mir im Auto einzeln eingesammelt werden


...und im Gegenzug suchst du sicher eine dauerhaft fest schließende Madendose!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...und im Gegenzug suchst du sicher eine dauerhaft fest schließende Madendose!?


Kauft greys madendosen. Madendosen von greys!


----------



## Andal

Meine Madendosen sind gut 20 Jahre alt, stammen aus Irland, haben keinerlei Hinweis auf den Hersteller und gehen heute noch unglaublich schwer auf. Quasi der H-Block für Maggoten!


----------



## phirania

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch kostenlos freilaufende Maden fürs Wochenende anbieten....hätte da echt welche über.....können bei mir im Auto einzeln eingesammelt werden



Viel Spass Ulli...
Ich fahr gleich zu Cajo und hol meine Maden frisch..


----------



## ulli1958m

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kauft greys madendosen. Madendosen von greys!


Habe ich u. a. auch...die sind wirklich gut.
auch meine Billigdösen sind Top....ABER was nutzt es wenn man innerhalb von 40 Jahren *einmal* die Dose 4 Tage im Auto vergisst....die Krabbler feucht werden und dann noch das Deckelchen nicht richtig verschlossen hat...da will jedes Tierchen in die Freiheit. ......naja...das positive daran....ich muss heut noch zum Angelladen ....mal schauen was die so an Neuigkeiten im Laden stehen haben.....ich brauch zwar nix...aber ich find bestimmt was .....außer Maden


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sicher ist nur Schraubdeckel! 
Alles dieses mit Druck und Quetsch und Federkraft und Tupperware ist potentiell einfach nur gefährlich, wie ulli eben berichtet.

Wobei beim lesen mir so einfällt: Ich weiß ja, nicht wie seine *"Billigdösen"* beschaffen sind   
irgendwo klingelt da was ...


Andere Lösung Plan-B wäre: immer alles gleich sofort verangeln oder verfüttern, kann nichts mehr zuhause passieren. 

Ich hole meine Maden übrigens beim *Mediamarkt*.
Von wegen mit dem Kalauer: Angelgeschäfte notwendig wegen Maden und so ... das war gestern.


----------



## gründler

Wir haben mal vor 25jahren ca. nen Kollegen der immer alles besser wusste nen liter Made/Pinki im Auto verstreut....der hatte paar Wochen mit Brummern und Goldfliegen zu kämpfen 

Ach ja benutze Stonfodosen und aus den 60Jahren Omas alte Plastedosen mit Gummideckel (die sind echt noch Wertarbeit).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist ein neues Thema, die Maden-Attentate zur Erbauung besonders aufdringlicher Menschen ...


----------



## Tricast

gründler schrieb:


> Wir haben mal vor 25jahren ca. nen Kollegen der immer alles besser wusste nen liter Made/Pinki im Auto verstreut....der hatte paar Wochen mit Brummern und Goldfliegen zu kämpfen



Nett ist aber auch was anderes.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## gründler

Tricast schrieb:


> Nett ist aber auch was anderes.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Manchmal muss man eben "Durchgreifen" war bei einen Ausscheidungsangeln an der Weser und er hatte es mal wieder sehr übertrieben mit seiner Art...... und nun ja sein Auto war offen und nen paar von uns war'n Schmerzfrei ^^


----------



## Tikey0815

Nen halben Liter Maden in die Hauben-Lüftungsschlitze eines 1993er 7er BMWs reinpröppeln......das waren noch Zeiten  Details erspar ich euch


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nen halben Liter Maden in die Hauben-Lüftungsschlitze eines 1993er 7er BMWs reinpröppeln......das waren noch Zeiten  Details erspar ich euch


Bitte Details!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bitte Details!


 ich sag nur militanter Autofahrer und wir früher recht Punk rumgelaufen sind....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nen halben Liter Maden in die Hauben-Lüftungsschlitze eines 1993er 7er BMWs reinpröppeln......das waren noch Zeiten  Details erspar ich euch



Ach Schau an!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bilder, Bilder ! 
mit cm-Maß-Vergleich für deine Competition-Maden-Monster!

Sicher, dass das keine Bienenlarven sind, die dir angedreht wurden?
Ich könnte ja auch in den Wald gehen und Totholz absuchen.
Oder aktuell die braunen Biotonnen


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kauft greys madendosen. Madendosen von greys!



Ich finde die Greys-Teile auch bombig! 

Und wen es interessiert: das gleiche Verschlußprinzip findet sich auch bei Emsa („Clip & Close”). 
Hab mir davon kürzlich welche gegönnt und finde sie extrem praktisch für Dosenmais und andere klebrige Köder.
Curver und andere Firmen bieten vergleichbare Lösungen an.


----------



## geomas

@Orothred : herzhaftes Petri zum schlangenartigen Bienenmaden-Freund!

Ich hab mit den Dingern noch nie geangelt, weil ich fürchte, als FoPu-Angler fehlgedeutet zu werden. Und das wäre ein Graus für mich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Orothred
> 
> Ich hab mit den Dingern noch nie geangelt, weil ich fürchte, als FoPu-Angler fehlgedeutet zu werden. Und das wäre ein Graus für mich.




Absolut nachvollziehbar!


----------



## Orothred

geomas schrieb:


> @Orothred : herzhaftes Petri zum schlangenartigen Bienenmaden-Freund!
> 
> Ich hab mit den Dingern noch nie geangelt, weil ich fürchte, als FoPu-Angler fehlgedeutet zu werden. Und das wäre ein Graus für mich.



Da fällt mir wieder ein....letztens stand einer neben mir an der Kasse im örtlichen Askari-Shop und wollte 20 Dosen Bienenmaden....ich frag mich heute noch, wofür.....das sind ca. 800 Stück...da kann man mit einem Döschen doch gar nicht abgestempelt werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bilder, Bilder !
> mit cm-Maß-Vergleich für deine Competition-Maden-Monster!
> 
> Sicher, dass das keine Bienenlarven sind, die dir angedreht wurden?
> Ich könnte ja auch in den Wald gehen und Totholz absuchen.
> Oder aktuell die braunen Biotonnen



Äh? Selber ziehen = Züchten! Ich bin nämlich durchaus in der Lage, eine Bienenmade von einer Fliegenlarve zu unterschieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mit den Dingern noch nie geangelt, weil ich fürchte, als FoPu-Angler fehlgedeutet zu werden. Und das wäre ein Graus für mich.


Das ist jetzt aber lange nicht so schlimm im Zoogeschäft etc. , 
wie in der belebten Apotheke bei der hübschen Verkäuferin Kondome in passender Größe zu kaufen oder so, 
nicht wahr?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Äh? Selber ziehen = Züchten! Ich bin nämlich durchaus in der Lage, eine Bienenmade von einer Fliegenlarve zu unterschieden.


Zeigen -  find ich schon sehr interessant!
Bekomme aktuell wegen der großen Dauernachfrage im Commerzvertrieb immer nur die kleinen Pinkies im Kühlschrank ab, die fangen zwar gut und reichlich Klein- und Normalfisch, aber fette Häppchen wäre schon den interessanten Versuch wert ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zeigen -  find ich schon sehr interessant!
> Bekomme aktuell wegen der großen Dauernachfrage im Commerzvertrieb immer nur die kleinen Pinkies im Kühlschrank ab, die fangen zwar gut und reichlich Klein- und Normalfisch, aber fette Häppchen wäre schon den interessanten Versuch wert ...



Ich stecke noch mitten in der Forschung, frag mich bitte in 2 Jahren erneut! 

Vergleich zwischen Made und Monster:


----------



## Kochtopf

Hab schon von Biggies oder Soldatenmaden gelesen; und von selbstgezüchteten in Weizenkleie und Sauermilch und und und...
Wenn es ein so krasser Unterschied zu pinkies und herkömmlichen Maden wäre hätten die sich längst großflächig durchgesetzt aber interessant sind ja irgendwie fast alle köderexperimente.


@Nordlicht: mal im Garten auf egerlingsuche gehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Keine Biggies, sie sind größer! (nicht gelesen, sondern gesehen, geangelt, selber gezüchtet, eigene Erfahrung, kein Hören-Sagen)


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keine Biggies, sie sind größer! (nicht gelesen, sondern gesehen, geangelt, selber gezüchtet, eigene Erfahrung, kein Hören-Sagen)


Wenn du alle drei Minuten deine Beiträge unlesbar editierst selber Schuld wenn du missverstanden wirst


----------



## gründler

Gibt es sogar wirklich...also "Monstermaden"

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.....1..gws-wiz-img.....0..0i67j0i19.XI-U9XlN83w


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du alle drei Minuten deine Beiträge unlesbar editierst selber Schuld wenn du missverstanden wirst



Was auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, schließlich kennt jeder diese Maden, hat Erfahrungen damit und weiß um die Zucht und Marktlage.......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

gründler schrieb:


> Gibt es sogar wirklich...also "Monstermaden"
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.....1..gws-wiz-img.....0..0i67j0i19.XI-U9XlN83w



Gröööößer als Biggies. Keine Orsettis! (auch keine Soldaten)


----------



## Kochtopf

Zufällig in der Biotonne zugeflogen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zufällig in der Biotonne zugeflogen?



Nein, selbst gezogen auf einem eigenen Substrat in der DIY-Anlage in "Mexico". Ich schaue gerade nach einer Lösung für die einfache Madenzucht. (Keine Pissbecher-Fleischgeschichten oder "Schwein im Wald aufhängen Legenden") Dabei stieß ich zufällig, aber wiederholt auf diese Fleischmaden. Du merkst richtig, wie sie mit ihrem Maul auf deiner Haut rumtasten.  (schließt den Massengebrauch für die Weicheier eh aus)


----------



## Kochtopf

In der Wohnung wird Madenzucht wohl eher schwer. Wenn du ne Laube hättest könntest du Fleisch und Fischreste auf Gitter legen und drunter ausbruchsichergemachte Mörtelwannen mit wenig Paniermehl stellen. Wenn sie aufhören zu fressen wollen sie sich vergraben und gehen nach unten - so ähnlich wurde es mal vom Mariani in der am Haken beim Züchter in Italien beschrieben


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nein, selbst gezogen auf einem eigenen Substrat in der DIY-Anlage in "Mexico". Ich schaue gerade nach einer Lösung für die einfache Madenzucht. (Keine Pissbecher-Fleischgeschichten oder "Schwein im Wald aufhängen Legenden") Dabei stieß ich zufällig, aber wiederholt auf diese riesigen Viecher. Du merkst richtig, wie sie mit ihrem Maul auf deiner Haut rumtasten.  (schließt den Massengebrauch für die Weicheier eh aus)


Wenn du mal nen Liter über hast (und Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit gesammelt hast) lass es mich wissen, ich wäre interessiert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In der Wohnung wird Madenzucht wohl eher schwer. Wenn du ne Laube hättest könntest du Fleisch und Fischreste auf Gitter legen und drunter ausbruchsichergemachte Mörtelwannen mit wenig Paniermehl stellen. Wenn sie aufhören zu fressen wollen sie sich vergraben und gehen nach unten - so ähnlich wurde es mal vom Mariani in der am Haken beim Züchter in Italien beschrieben



Ich würde das Gewerblich so bei einem entsprechenden Hygieneraum machen, das Ding mit dem Gitter ist halt, das die Säfte aus dem Getier auf dem Boden/im Paniermehl landen. Dort legen die Fliegen neue Eier, dieses Substrat stinkt und du hast danach erneut eine richtig schöne Arbeit beim Trennen der Larven. So einfach umzusetzen für den Hausgebrauch ist die Geschichte nicht.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde das Gewerblich so bei einem entsprechenden Hygieneraum machen, das Ding mit dem Gitter ist halt, das die Säfte aus dem Getier auf dem Boden/im Paniermehl landen. Dort legen die Fliegen neue Eier, dieses Substrat stinkt und du hast danach erneut eine richtig schöne Arbeit beim Trennen der Larven. So einfach umzusetzen für den Hausgebrauch ist die Geschichte nicht.......


Naja du musst dann regelmässig den Kram sieben und wegwerfen. Wenn du es schaffst die Kübel zu kühlen ohne die Entwicklung im Fleisch zu verlangsamen geht es sicher auch ohne Sägespäne oder Paniermehl (erstere wären vermutlich einfacher im Handling) - die fliegen laichen nicht auf Fleisch, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Mikesch

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Vergleich zwischen Made und Monster:


Tipula vs. Calliphora ?


----------



## geomas

mikesch schrieb:


> Tipula vs. Calliphora ?



...ich verstehe nur Caligula...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ...ich verstehe nur Caligula...


Ob der noch als Substrat für Maden taugt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ob der noch als Substrat für Maden taugt?


Einweichen, kuttern, pro Kilo 50gr Hackfleisch untermischen, an türzarge schmieren, eimer unterstellen


----------



## Andal

Da müssten wir mal nachfragen, ob von dem noch etwas zum kuttern da ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ansonsten nehmen wir ne Pharaonenmumie, dem Fisch ist es egal


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In der Wohnung wird Madenzucht wohl eher schwer. Wenn du ne Laube hättest könntest du Fleisch und Fischreste auf Gitter legen und drunter ausbruchsichergemachte Mörtelwannen mit wenig Paniermehl stellen. Wenn sie aufhören zu fressen wollen sie sich vergraben und gehen nach unten - so ähnlich wurde es mal vom Mariani in der am Haken beim Züchter in Italien beschrieben



So ähnlich steht es schon in uralter Angelliteratur geschrieben. Herr Heintz schreibt zum Beispiel in seinem Werk(Erstauflage glaube 1902), Leber oder Fleisch in einer Blechdose mit gelochtem Boden der Sonne und Luft auszusetzen. Fleischfliegen legen Eier ab, Maden folgen und fallen durch die Löcher. Darunter stelle man ein Gefäß mit Sand oder Erde, zum Auffangen und Reinigen. Ein paar Tage vor dem Fischen lege man sie dann in eine Dose mit Sand oder Kleie, zur vollständigen Reinigung. Für Mehlwürmer empfiehlt er einfach eine Holzschachtel mit Kleie und Mehl zur Zucht.
Um Tauwürmer zu holen, stößt er einfach eine Bohnenstange in die Erde und rotiert diese mehrmals. Alsbald kommen die verschrecktem Würmer an die Oberfläche.
Überhaupt ist es Wahnsinn welches alte Wissen man vorfindet, in Vergessenheit geraten ist oder wie oft das Rad neu erfunden oder gar verschlimmbessert wurde. Bin absolut begeistert von dem Know How und werde vieles testen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> in Vergessenheit geraten ist oder wie oft das Rad neu erfunden oder gar verschlimmbessert wurde.



Nicht vergessen, sondern häufig überflüssig. In der DDR konntest du keine Maden kaufen, also zogen die Leute ihre Kolonien im Garten auf. Heute kannst du deine Maden im Internet bestellen und es ist (sofern du keinen toten Igel findest) günstiger als das Züchten. "Wormgrunting" ist ja auch ne alte Kiste, so fangen die Amerikaner und Kanadier ihre Tauwürmer auch Kommerziell für den Handel.

Der Unterschied zu damals ist doch, das niemand mehr einen "Blowjob" durchlegen muss, um sein Wissen zu teilen (übergroßes Angebot an Inhalten vermittelt den Eindruck ständiger neuer Erfindungen, sind doch aber ehr nur die subjektiven Eindrücke der Autoren). Früher musstest du bei einem Chefredakteur den Rasen mähen, um dein Wissen in den Zeitschriften zu teilen, heute haben sie keine Autoren wegen dem Internet. Das Angeln hat sich sicherlich nicht verändert, weil die Fische sich nicht verändert haben. Ist wie bei der Mode, Kaufmannslehre erstes Lehrjahr.

Trend = Sporadisch auftretend und vergessen
Mode = In Zyklen wiederkehrend

Gilt für unser Hobby genauso, die Dinge werden nur neu verpackt, anders dargestellt und mit dem notwendigen Marketing versehen. Ohne Message auch kein Verkauf, ergo keine Händler oder Hersteller. Also wieder Maden aus der Not heraus züchten oder freudig shoppen gehen?!


----------



## rustaweli

@Fantastic Fishing 
Oder komplett im Hobby aufgehen, leicht freaky werden und versuchen so viel wie möglich aus Spaß zu machen. Von Würmer über Posen, sogar Wirbel usw. Jeder tickt anders. Manche kaufen Fliegen, andere binden freudig selbst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Oder komplett im Hobby aufgehen, leicht freaky werden und versuchen so viel wie möglich aus Spaß zu machen. Von Würmer über Posen, sogar Wirbel usw. Jeder tickt anders. Manche kaufen Fliegen, andere binden freudig selbst.



Das ist ja die geniale Vielfalt, die wir beim Angeln erleben. Du erfindest dich selbst jeden Tag neu, unabhängig davon, ob es jemand vor dir bereits getan hat. Ich komme auf soviele verrückte Ideen und setze sie um, ohne mich darüber zu informieren. Ich schreibe dann einen Bericht, stelle später beim recherchieren fest, das es sowas schon gab, und geb nen Scheiss drauf. Das Gewässer ist anders, der Fischbestand diktiert neue Regeln, das Gerät hat sich verändert.

Der Deeper ist doch ein tolles Beispiel. Was haben die Internetvagabunden der Altvorderen gemosert, weil ein Stück von Technik das Loten erleichtert. Warum denn auch nicht? Ich sehe auch niemanden mehr mit dem Waschbrett an der Elbe,so ist der Fortschritt, auch beim Angeln. Eine Schleie frisst trotzdem vom Grund des Gewässers, auch vor hundert Jahren!


----------



## feederbrassen

Hallo zusammen,
ich war die letzten Wochen ziemlich eingespannt was Beruf , Kinder usw. angeht ,weshalb mir hier die Zeit hier und zum Angeln fehlte .
Dazu noch das Wetter ,schwül warm ist überhaupt nicht meins,da fehlt mir wenn ich dann mal zur Ruhe komme jeglicher Antrieb.

Ehrlicherweise habe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr alles hier gelesen aber
ein herzliches Petri allen die eifrig am Wasser waren und gefangen haben und darüber berichten. 

Die letzten zwei Tage raffte ich mich aber immerhin mal dazu auf mal für ein paar Stunden den Vereinssee aufzusuchen.
Nur auf Karpfen,das heißt leichtes Gepäck und passiv da sitzen und abwarten.
Also nichts was irgendwie  in Arbeit ausartet.

Wegen des niedrigen Wasserstandes ,man kann dort nur von Stegen aus fischen, macht es nicht gerade leicht große Fische zu landen und hoch zu wuchten um sie auf der Abhakmatte zu versorgen, weshalb die ,,kleineren" immer noch  Fische von 10 kg + ,alle noch im Wasser und im Netz liegend versorgt wurden.
Sprich Keschern von meiner jüngeren Tochter die das super vom Boot aus gemacht hat.

Nur drei Fische für die IG wurden aus dem Wasser in ,auf der Abhakmattte versorgt,was dann doch in Arbeit ausartete.

Ansitz eins ging von Nachmittags um vier bis elf Uhr Abends.
Der erste Fisch ging dann um halb sieben Abends ans Band.
Es folgten noch drei weitere ,allesamt zwischen 8 und 12 kg schwer.

Einen Tag später dann von Abends  sechs bis Zehn Uhr.
Das war der Tag der dicken .
Drei Fische zwischen 14 und 19 kg  gingen kurz an Land.

Die Montagen ,ganz einfache Alinger Rigs mit Festblei die mit dem Boot ausgelegt werden .
Einzelne 20 er Boilies ,Snowman und zwei 20er Murmeln am Haar kamen zum Einsatz.













Die drei vom Tag der Dicken 

76 cm ,86cm und nochmal 86 cm.

Bilder mit Zolli in der IG.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist doch mal ne Fangmeldung.
Schöne Wasserschweinchen!

Petri Heil @feederbrassen !!


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ne Fangmeldung.
> Schöne Wasserschweinchen!
> 
> Petri Heil @feederbrassen !!


Danke schön Professore
Das kann manchmal ziemlich heikel werden mit drei Ruten auch wenn die Montagen ca 60 Meter von einander endfernt liegen.
Bei nem Doppelrun hasst du dann ein Problem.
Die Montagen werden zwar vom Boot aus abgelegt aber da wo die Fische sind ,sind auch viele Hindernisse im Wasser.
Catch and hold sonst sind die Fische weg.
Distanz lag bei 120 bis 160m.


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war die letzten Wochen ziemlich eingespannt was Beruf , Kinder usw. angeht ,weshalb mir hier die Zeit hier und zum Angeln fehlte .
> Dazu noch das Wetter ,schwül warm ist überhaupt nicht meins,da fehlt mir wenn ich dann mal zur Ruhe komme jeglicher Antrieb.
> 
> Ehrlicherweise habe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr alles hier gelesen aber
> ein herzliches Petri allen die eifrig am Wasser waren und gefangen haben und darüber berichten.
> 
> Die letzten zwei Tage raffte ich mich aber immerhin mal dazu auf mal für ein paar Stunden den Vereinssee aufzusuchen.
> Nur auf Karpfen,das heißt leichtes Gepäck und passiv da sitzen und abwarten.
> Also nichts was irgendwie  in Arbeit ausartet.
> 
> Wegen des niedrigen Wasserstandes ,man kann dort nur von Stegen aus fischen, macht es nicht gerade leicht große Fische zu landen und hoch zu wuchten um sie auf der Abhakmatte zu versorgen, weshalb die ,,kleineren" immer noch  Fische von 10 kg + ,alle noch im Wasser und im Netz liegend versorgt wurden.
> Sprich Keschern von meiner jüngeren Tochter die das super vom Boot aus gemacht hat.
> 
> Nur drei Fische für die IG wurden aus dem Wasser in ,auf der Abhakmattte versorgt,was dann doch in Arbeit ausartete.
> 
> Ansitz eins ging von Nachmittags um vier bis elf Uhr Abends.
> Der erste Fisch ging dann um halb sieben Abends ans Band.
> Es folgten noch drei weitere ,allesamt zwischen 8 und 12 kg schwer.
> 
> Einen Tag später dann von Abends  sechs bis Zehn Uhr.
> Das war der Tag der dicken .
> Drei Fische zwischen 14 und 19 kg  gingen kurz an Land.
> 
> Die Montagen ,ganz einfache Alinger Rigs mit Festblei die mit dem Boot ausgelegt werden .
> Einzelne 20 er Boilies ,Snowman und zwei 20er Murmeln am Haar kamen zum Einsatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328268
> Anhang anzeigen 328269
> Anhang anzeigen 328270
> 
> 
> Die drei vom Tag der Dicken
> 
> 76 cm ,86cm und nochmal 86 cm.
> 
> Bilder mit Zolli in der IG.



Petri.
Schöne Fische Schöner Bericht...


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : herzliches Petri heil zu Deinem beeindruckenden Fischzug! Schöne Brummer hast Du da überlisten können. 
Tolle Aktion auch von Deiner Tochter: ist schon stark, wenn die Familie als Team angelt.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an alle!!!

Nach einem kleinen "Fremdgehen" am Vereinsteich mit sehr, sehr überschaubarem Erfolg!

Anfangs gab es eine kleines Rotauge, dann kam lange, lange, lange gar nichts mehr! Als ich schon mit dem Gedanken beim zusammen Packen war, gab es dann doch nochmal einen vorschriftsmäßigen "Auflieger" und ein 40iger Brassen ging an Land.


Da hatte ich mir doch sehr viel mehr versprochen, aber,..., that´s fishing!

Anfang der Woche wollte ich dann wieder an meine Weser, aber meine Gäste hatten etwas dagegen!!!

Gestern konnte ich dann, unverhofft, doch mal wieder ans Wasser! Mal schauen, ob die "letzte Treppe" noch funktioniert!?!

Es regnete zwar sehr stark, aber ich kann mir meine knappe Zeit leider nicht aussuchen! Dafür gibt es ja schließlich Klamotten! 

Ruten scharf gemacht, aber bei dem Regen tat sich erstmal nix! Nach etwa einer Stunde hörte es dann auch auf, jetzt sollte es doch wohl hoffentlich losgehen!?! Naja, ging es dann auch. Ein Aal hatte gefallen am Tauwurm gefunden, aber mein "Barben-Köder" blieb unbeachtet! Das Wasser war auch etwas höher als üblich, also mal die Haken getauscht. Es sollte die richtige Entscheidung gewesen sein. Nach einem verschlagenen Biss, blieb beim 2. der Fisch hängen, und es war kein Aal, nein, natürlich eine wundervolle, kampfstarke 60iger Barbe!!! Hatte ich schon erwähnt: Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan aufgeht!!!

Der Plan ging dann auch noch 2 weitere Male auf, allerdings auch jeweils 2 Generationen kleiner! 2 weitere Aale, nicht sehr groß, aber wohl knapp am Maß von 50cm, rundeten den Abend dann ab! Wunderbar!
















Gruß Mario


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen : herzliches Petri heil zu Deinem beeindruckenden Fischzug! Schöne Brummer hast Du da überlisten können.
> Tolle Aktion auch von Deiner Tochter: ist schon stark, wenn die Familie als Team angelt.


Danke schön. 
Ruten montiert SIE.
Ich kontrolliere eigentlich nur noch die Steckverbindung der Ruten . 

Die Köderwahl und wie präsentiert wird überlasse ich ihr.  
Spots schlägt sie vor und meist passt es passt 
Das einzige was noch fehlt sind Knoten. 
Mit dem 0,40er Klingeldraht ist auch nicht ohne. 
Je nach Situation drillt sie auch selbst. 
Find ich alles richtig klasse


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war die letzten Wochen ziemlich eingespannt was Beruf , Kinder usw. angeht ,weshalb mir hier die Zeit hier und zum Angeln fehlte .
> Dazu noch das Wetter ,schwül warm ist überhaupt nicht meins,da fehlt mir wenn ich dann mal zur Ruhe komme jeglicher Antrieb.
> 
> Ehrlicherweise habe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr alles hier gelesen aber
> ein herzliches Petri allen die eifrig am Wasser waren und gefangen haben und darüber berichten.
> 
> Die letzten zwei Tage raffte ich mich aber immerhin mal dazu auf mal für ein paar Stunden den Vereinssee aufzusuchen.
> Nur auf Karpfen,das heißt leichtes Gepäck und passiv da sitzen und abwarten.
> Also nichts was irgendwie  in Arbeit ausartet.
> 
> Wegen des niedrigen Wasserstandes ,man kann dort nur von Stegen aus fischen, macht es nicht gerade leicht große Fische zu landen und hoch zu wuchten um sie auf der Abhakmatte zu versorgen, weshalb die ,,kleineren" immer noch  Fische von 10 kg + ,alle noch im Wasser und im Netz liegend versorgt wurden.
> Sprich Keschern von meiner jüngeren Tochter die das super vom Boot aus gemacht hat.
> 
> Nur drei Fische für die IG wurden aus dem Wasser in ,auf der Abhakmattte versorgt,was dann doch in Arbeit ausartete.
> 
> Ansitz eins ging von Nachmittags um vier bis elf Uhr Abends.
> Der erste Fisch ging dann um halb sieben Abends ans Band.
> Es folgten noch drei weitere ,allesamt zwischen 8 und 12 kg schwer.
> 
> Einen Tag später dann von Abends  sechs bis Zehn Uhr.
> Das war der Tag der dicken .
> Drei Fische zwischen 14 und 19 kg  gingen kurz an Land.
> 
> Die Montagen ,ganz einfache Alinger Rigs mit Festblei die mit dem Boot ausgelegt werden .
> Einzelne 20 er Boilies ,Snowman und zwei 20er Murmeln am Haar kamen zum Einsatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328268
> Anhang anzeigen 328269
> Anhang anzeigen 328270
> 
> 
> Die drei vom Tag der Dicken
> 
> 76 cm ,86cm und nochmal 86 cm.
> 
> Bilder mit Zolli in der IG.


Dickes Petri,netter Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an alle!!!
> 
> Nach einem kleinen "Fremdgehen" am Vereinsteich mit sehr, sehr überschaubarem Erfolg!
> 
> Anfangs gab es eine kleines Rotauge, dann kam lange, lange, lange gar nichts mehr! Als ich schon mit dem Gedanken beim zusammen Packen war, gab es dann doch nochmal einen vorschriftsmäßigen "Auflieger" und ein 40iger Brassen ging an Land.
> Anhang anzeigen 328279
> 
> Da hatte ich mir doch sehr viel mehr versprochen, aber,..., that´s fishing!
> 
> Anfang der Woche wollte ich dann wieder an meine Weser, aber meine Gäste hatten etwas dagegen!!!
> 
> Gestern konnte ich dann, unverhofft, doch mal wieder ans Wasser! Mal schauen, ob die "letzte Treppe" noch funktioniert!?!
> 
> Es regnete zwar sehr stark, aber ich kann mir meine knappe Zeit leider nicht aussuchen! Dafür gibt es ja schließlich Klamotten!
> 
> Ruten scharf gemacht, aber bei dem Regen tat sich erstmal nix! Nach etwa einer Stunde hörte es dann auch auf, jetzt sollte es doch wohl hoffentlich losgehen!?! Naja, ging es dann auch. Ein Aal hatte gefallen am Tauwurm gefunden, aber mein "Barben-Köder" blieb unbeachtet! Das Wasser war auch etwas höher als üblich, also mal die Haken getauscht. Es sollte die richtige Entscheidung gewesen sein. Nach einem verschlagenen Biss, blieb beim 2. der Fisch hängen, und es war kein Aal, nein, natürlich eine wundervolle, kampfstarke 60iger Barbe!!! Hatte ich schon erwähnt: Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan aufgeht!!!
> 
> Der Plan ging dann auch noch 2 weitere Male auf, allerdings auch jeweils 2 Generationen kleiner! 2 weitere Aale, nicht sehr groß, aber wohl knapp am Maß von 50cm, rundeten den Abend dann ab! Wunderbar!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328280
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328281
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328282
> 
> 
> Gruß Mario


Dickes Petri Mario,schöne Fotos hast du gemacht.


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G : herzliches Petri in Richtung Oberweser! Tolle Barbe (-n) hats Du wieder landen können. Schön, daß Du es trotz Regen durchgezogen hast. 

...und @feederbrassen : danke für die Erläuterung Eurer Zusammenarbeit. 
Also im Prinzip geht das Petri an Deine Tochter und ein Dank an Dich für den Bericht zu ihren erfolgreichen Angeltrips ;-)


----------



## Tricast

@ All : Habe sehr günstig eine alte Daiwa Shogun-X Pike, Model SH-X K1002HS, Wurfgewicht 20 - 60 gr., 3 m., Made in Great Britanien  kaufen können. Die Rute ist in einem fast neuwertigen Zustand. Nun meine Frage: Wofür ist die Rute geeignet, für Blech einkurbeln oder auch Gummifische oder Wobler?????
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach Heinz.
Die Rute eignet sich für alles wofür sie *dir *taugt!

Jeder empfiehlt etwas Anderes weil einer mehr harte und der andere mehr weiche Rute, mal mit und mal ohne Spitzenaktion mag.
Probier es aus ob sie dir für GuFis taugt oder mehr für Blech oder Wobbler.
Das merkste ganz schnell selbst zu welchem Zweck sie dir liegt.


----------



## Andal

Auf Grund der Länge und des Alters (also der Rute!) würde ich zu Blinkern, Köderfischen und gemächlich eingeleierten Wobblern tendieren.


----------



## Hecht100+

Für Eisen und Wobbler geht sie auf jeden Fall, Kumpel hat damit in Norwegen immer auf Mefo mit Abu Toby und Co. geangelt. Gummi, Jerk und Twitchen muss du einfach probieren, kommt drauf an wie hart du zuschlägst.


----------



## geomas

Sehr große Spinner, vielleicht auch mal Spinner-Baits, dazu klassische Blinker und altmodische Wobbler (ABU Hi-Lo, einen großen Rapala Original - so was nennt sich heute wohl „Crank-Bait”, wenn ich nicht irre) würd ich mit der Rute fischen.
Petri heil, Heinz!  


PS. Hast Du eigentlich einen Versuch auf Friedfisch an dem sehr flachen Gewässer gewagt? Hab etwas die Übersicht verloren.


----------



## geomas

So, nun hab ich wider Erwarten Zeit heute und komme einfach nicht aus den Puschen.
Werd wohl mal zum Fluß nebenan rüberschlurfen und etwas bolognesieren a la Geo.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : An dem Abzugsgraben habe ich es noch nicht versucht, steht aber ganz oben auf der Agenda. Habe auch heute schon aufgerüstet und mir einen Klapphocker zugelegt. Mit einer Kiepe ganz dorthin ist zu umständlich und zu beschwerlich. Wollte wie Du auch mal mit leichten Gepäck angeln gehen.  Kleiner Rucksack mit Klapphocker, Box mit paar Posen, Blei und Hakenlöser plus Zollstock. Rute, Kescher und zwei Bankstickens dann geht es los. Bin auch sehr gespannt was mich dort erwartet. Morgen geht es erst einmal wieder an den Vereinsteich auf kleine Fische. Dir und auch den anderen ein schönes Wochenende.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs. Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an @feederbrassen für seine Karpfen und an @MS aus G zu Deiner Barbe. Klasse wie zielgerichtet ihr fangt. Bei mir hat es heute auch mal wieder geklappt. Mögt ihr Kapern? Ich hasse Kapern, habe sie schon als Kind gehasst. Mir grauste davor, wenn es Königsberger Klopse gab, in deren sämiger Soße immer Kapern versteckt waren. Aussortieren durfte ich nicht. Als ich dann mit 14 mein erstes eigenes Geld verdient habe, bin ich immer zum Gockelgrill gefahren, wenn es Königsberger Klopse gab und hab stattdessen einen Riesenhammi gefuttert. 

Und heute, mehr als 40 Jahre später habe ich doch tatsächlich ein kleines Gläschen Kapern gekauft. Für 99 Cent, dachte ich, ich könnte es doch mal mitnehmen, vielleicht stehen Brassen und Güstern ja drauf. Was soll ich sagen ... sie stehen nicht drauf. Obwohl Brassen und Güstern heute richtig gut gebissen haben, haben sie der Rute mit der angebotenen Kaper nicht angerührt. Nicht einmal, als ich das grüne und erbsengroße Teil mit zwei Maden garniert habe. Irgendwie bin ich froh darüber. Stellt Euch vor, die Fische wären voll auf die Kapern abgefahren, dann hätte ich mir häufiger welche kaufen und zum anködern anfassen müssen. 

Ja, Jungs, nachdem meine letzten drei Angeltage an der Mehe, der Weser und dem Wümme Mittelarm nur Fische gebracht habe, die nicht länger als 25 Zentimeter waren, doch, ein kleiner Hecht hat es auf 30 Zentimeter gebracht, hatte ich heute wieder einen Feedertag, der richtig Spaß gemacht hat, wenngleich ich vorzeitig und fluchtartig das Terrain verlassen musste. 

Ich war an der Wümme, und zwar im Tidenteil bei Bremen. Der Tidenhub beträgt in diesem Bereich etwa einen Meter. Die Wümme mäandert hier durch das Blockland und auf den rund 4 Kilometern, die ich beangeln darf gibt es nur zwei Stellen, an denen man überhaupt ans Wasser kommt. Der Rest sind riesige Schilffelder nicht man nicht begehen kann und auch nicht darf. Beide Stellen liegen direkt an einem stark frequentierten Spazierweg. Beide Stellen liegen in Aussenkurven und sind mit Steinen befestigt. Und da das Wasser ständig steigt und fällt, ist das Geläuf gefährlich glitschig. Das sind die Gründe dafür, dass ich höchstens ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr dort Fische. Aber beide Stellen sind auch Stellen, an denen man mit der Feederrute richtig gut fangen kann. Meist geht man zweistellig vom Platz und größenmäßig scheint es hier bei 30 Zentimeter loszugehen. 

Auch heute war es trotz des heftigen Windes von vorn ein unterhaltsames Angeln. In knapp zwei Stunden konnte ich ein Duzend Güstern, mehrere Brassen bis Mitte 40 sowie zwei Alande fangen. Und ein Ükel von immerhin 18 Zentimeter war auch dabei. Den hätte ich hier nicht vermutet. Was mich besonders freut: Wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren habe keine Grundeln gefangen. Die scheinen sich in dem Tidengewässer nicht wohl zu fühlen.

Während der zwei Stunden am Wasser , frischte der Wind immer mehr auf. Ich kommen von der Küste und kann Euch versichern, dass es gegen 18 Uhr ne stramme 9 war, die frontal auf mich traf. Als der Wind dann die ersten Äste aus einer nahestehenden Weide riss, war es Zeit, das Feld zu räumen. Auf dem Rückweg trafen wir dann auf dem Deich noch auf einen Nutria, den Ferdi sich genauer beschauen konnte. Ich konnte in glücklicherweise packen und ins Auto verfrachten. Und die restlichen Kapern habe ich dagelassen. Ohne Glas natürlich.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den stimmungsvollen und schön illustrierten Bericht, @Wuemmehunter !
Petri heil - schön, daß Du noch vor dem Auffrischen des Windes so gut gefangen hast.
Ach ja - ich liebe Kapern in der Soße zu Königsberger Klopsen. Die (Front-) Linie geht mitten durch die Familie - die einen lieben Kapern, die anderen hassen die Teile.

@Tricast : Viel Erfolg morgen am Vereinsteich und dann später am Abzugsgraben.
Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Gottseidank das du geschrieben hast, das sie nicht darauf beißen. Wo hätte ich jetzt noch Kapern für morgen früh her bekommen. Schöner Artikel und schöne Fische, viel Petri.


----------



## geomas

So, nachdem ich den kompletten Vormittag und Teile des restlichen Tages nicht aus der Hüfte gekommen bin gings dann heute Abend noch mal an den Fluß nebenan.
Leichtes Besteck - vormontierte Bolorute, Kescher, eine Tasche und Falteimerchen. Hab mir diesmal eine Stelle ausgesucht, an der ich so noch nicht geanglet habe, aber letztlich auch nur einen Katzensprung von den bekannten Angelstellen entfernt.
Erstmal etwas Mais lose gefüttert, dann die Telerute ausgefahren, gelotet, beködert. 
Der 12er Gamakatsu war samt Maiskorn etwa 10 Sekunden im Wasser, da zog die Pose schon weg. Tatsächlich Fisch - Plötz von um die 20cm.
Es ging anfangs ratz-batz: Plötz und Güstern wechselten sich ab, aber allesamt recht klein. Der Pegel und die Fließrichtung schwankten stark innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Nach einer kleinen Beißflaute ging es dann relativ zügig weiter. Die Güstern ließen sich nicht mehr sehen, es bissen zum zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit nur Plötz und auch diesmal wieder 2 Mini-Barsche auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn (korrekt gebissen).
Insgesamt gab es etwa 3 Dutzend Fische, das Gros Rotaugen bis maximal 25cm (geschätzt, die meisten waren so zwischen gut 15 und gut 20cm kurz).

Das nächste Mal werd ich wohl an dieser Stelle mit meiner längsten Matche und Wagglermontage angreifen. Einfach nur, um zu sehen, was sich besser macht.
Lang-lang-Profis wie Frau Hübner hätten an dieser Stelle vermutlich dreimal so viel gefangen wie ich.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mögt ihr Kapern? Ich hasse Kapern, habe sie schon als Kind gehasst. Mir grauste davor, wenn es Königsberger Klopse gab, in deren sämiger Soße immer Kapern versteckt waren. Aussortieren durfte ich nicht. Als ich dann mit 14 mein erstes eigenes Geld verdient habe, bin ich immer zum Gockelgrill gefahren, wenn es Königsberger Klopse gab und hab stattdessen einen Riesenhammi gefuttert.


Mein Bruder!


----------



## phirania

Hab es  heute auch noch ans Wasser geschafft.
Und ein paar Fische gab's auch


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Hab es  heute auch noch ans Wasser geschafft.
> Und ein paar Fische gab's auch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328295


Petri Kalle,schön das es dir wider besser geht.


----------



## Andal

Wochen war der Kalle krank. Jetzt fischt er wieder - Gott sei Dank!


----------



## feederbrassen

@Wuemmehunter ,Petri zu deinem Fang.
Eine sehr schöne Strecke und schöne Fische hast du da bei dir. Danke fürs teilen. 
P.S.: Bei den Kapern und den Königsberger Klopsen geht es mir wie dir aber ich durfte die immerhin rausfischen beim Essen.


----------



## Mikesch

Ihr wisst ja gar nicht was gut ist. 

Ich kann Kapern pur löffeln, => lecker.


----------



## nostradamus

Kalle! 
freut mich mega, dass es dir wieder besser geht!

Leider kann ich nicht so gut dichten wie andal! Vielleicht ist es auch besser so!


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @Wuemmehunter und @feederbrassen - schön dass du dich mal wieder meldest 
Ich mag zwar Kapern aber kann mir vorstellen, dass der bittere Geschmack die Fische eher abschreckt (ist eben ein Warnsignal, nä)


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs. Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an @feederbrassen für seine Karpfen und an @MS aus G zu Deiner Barbe. Klasse wie zielgerichtet ihr fangt. Bei mir hat es heute auch mal wieder geklappt. Mögt ihr Kapern? Ich hasse Kapern, habe sie schon als Kind gehasst. Mir grauste davor, wenn es Königsberger Klopse gab, in deren sämiger Soße immer Kapern versteckt waren. Aussortieren durfte ich nicht. Als ich dann mit 14 mein erstes eigenes Geld verdient habe, bin ich immer zum Gockelgrill gefahren, wenn es Königsberger Klopse gab und hab stattdessen einen Riesenhammi gefuttert.
> 
> Und heute, mehr als 40 Jahre später habe ich doch tatsächlich ein kleines Gläschen Kapern gekauft. Für 99 Cent, dachte ich, ich könnte es doch mal mitnehmen, vielleicht stehen Brassen und Güstern ja drauf. Was soll ich sagen ... sie stehen nicht drauf. Obwohl Brassen und Güstern heute richtig gut gebissen haben, haben sie der Rute mit der angebotenen Kaper nicht angerührt. Nicht einmal, als ich das grüne und erbsengroße Teil mit zwei Maden garniert habe. Irgendwie bin ich froh darüber. Stellt Euch vor, die Fische wären voll auf die Kapern abgefahren, dann hätte ich mir häufiger welche kaufen und zum anködern anfassen müssen.
> 
> Ja, Jungs, nachdem meine letzten drei Angeltage an der Mehe, der Weser und dem Wümme Mittelarm nur Fische gebracht habe, die nicht länger als 25 Zentimeter waren, doch, ein kleiner Hecht hat es auf 30 Zentimeter gebracht, hatte ich heute wieder einen Feedertag, der richtig Spaß gemacht hat, wenngleich ich vorzeitig und fluchtartig das Terrain verlassen musste.
> 
> Ich war an der Wümme, und zwar im Tidenteil bei Bremen. Der Tidenhub beträgt in diesem Bereich etwa einen Meter. Die Wümme mäandert hier durch das Blockland und auf den rund 4 Kilometern, die ich beangeln darf gibt es nur zwei Stellen, an denen man überhaupt ans Wasser kommt. Der Rest sind riesige Schilffelder nicht man nicht begehen kann und auch nicht darf. Beide Stellen liegen direkt an einem stark frequentierten Spazierweg. Beide Stellen liegen in Aussenkurven und sind mit Steinen befestigt. Und da das Wasser ständig steigt und fällt, ist das Geläuf gefährlich glitschig. Das sind die Gründe dafür, dass ich höchstens ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr dort Fische. Aber beide Stellen sind auch Stellen, an denen man mit der Feederrute richtig gut fangen kann. Meist geht man zweistellig vom Platz und größenmäßig scheint es hier bei 30 Zentimeter loszugehen.
> 
> Auch heute war es trotz des heftigen Windes von vorn ein unterhaltsames Angeln. In knapp zwei Stunden konnte ich ein Duzend Güstern, mehrere Brassen bis Mitte 40 sowie zwei Alande fangen. Und ein Ükel von immerhin 18 Zentimeter war auch dabei. Den hätte ich hier nicht vermutet. Was mich besonders freut: Wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren habe keine Grundeln gefangen. Die scheinen sich in dem Tidengewässer nicht wohl zu fühlen.
> 
> Während der zwei Stunden am Wasser , frischte der Wind immer mehr auf. Ich kommen von der Küste und kann Euch versichern, dass es gegen 18 Uhr ne stramme 9 war, die frontal auf mich traf. Als der Wind dann die ersten Äste aus einer nahestehenden Weide riss, war es Zeit, das Feld zu räumen. Auf dem Rückweg trafen wir dann auf dem Deich noch auf einen Nutria, den Ferdi sich genauer beschauen konnte. Ich konnte in glücklicherweise packen und ins Auto verfrachten. Und die restlichen Kapern habe ich dagelassen. Ohne Glas natürlich.



Dickes Petri Dir.
Wunderschöne Fische hast du da gefangen.
Und einen spannenden Bericht geschrieben...
Und hat Ferdi Freundschaft geschlossen mit dem Nutria....?


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Wochen war der Kalle krank. Jetzt fischt er wieder - Gott sei Dank!



Ja rank und schlank,läuft er am Gewässer lang.....
Hab auch gut Kilo abgelegt in den letzten Wochen und hoffe es bleibt auch so..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter .

Ein sehr unterhaltsamer Bericht !


----------



## phirania

Jetzt gehts erst mal für ein paar Stündchen zum Kanal...
Mal schaun was der Tag so bringt.
Allen die heute ans Wasser kommen viel Erfolg und gute Erholung...


----------



## rustaweli

So, heute Morgen trieb es mich wieder in aller Früh raus.
Dieses Mal ohne meinen Sohn. Also volle Konzentration der Rute, Pin, Pose, dem Wasser und der Umwelt. Auf Pose gab es etliche Plötz und Grundeln, alles auf Mais. Die Plötze behielten jedoch ganz klar die Oberhand. Jedoch alle "nur" um die 20, ohne messen. Viele Bisse gingen jedoch wieder ins Leere. Weiß nicht, so langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das ich im Sommer mit ner guten Kopfrute besser aufgestellt wäre. Ist einfach schneller. Nachdem ein etwas entfernt gelegenes Wehr die Schleusen öffnete, kam starke Strömung auf und das Wasser wurde braun. Testete mal die Rute, montierte die Pose ab und versuchte mich im leichten Ledgern. Auch das brachte mir noch ein paar schöne Rotaugen, ganz ohne Hänger.
Es war ein kurzweiliges Fischen. Anbei, ich bin immer mehr von der Aqualite beeindruckt und überzeugt. Die Rute arbeitet wirklich wunderbar. Ob mit Pose, sehr leichtem Feedern oder leichtem Ledgern. 
Euch allen noch einen tollen Sonntag!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Dir.
> Wunderschöne Fische hast du da gefangen.
> Und einen spannenden Bericht geschrieben...
> Und hat Ferdi Freundschaft geschlossen mit dem Nutria....?


Ne, @phirania, die Burschen haben zu heftige Zähne. Die möchte ich nicht in Ferdis Fell gerammt sehen.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts erst mal für ein paar Stündchen zum Kanal...
> Mal schaun was der Tag so bringt.
> Allen die heute ans Wasser kommen viel Erfolg und gute Erholung...


Erhol dich schön,Kalle.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, heute Morgen trieb es mich wieder in aller Früh raus.
> Dieses Mal ohne meinen Sohn. Also volle Konzentration der Rute, Pin, Pose, dem Wasser und der Umwelt. Auf Pose gab es etliche Plötz und Grundeln, alles auf Mais. Die Plötze behielten jedoch ganz klar die Oberhand. Jedoch alle "nur" um die 20, ohne messen. Viele Bisse gingen jedoch wieder ins Leere. Weiß nicht, so langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das ich im Sommer mit ner guten Kopfrute besser aufgestellt wäre. Ist einfach schneller. Nachdem ein etwas entfernt gelegenes Wehr die Schleusen öffnete, kam starke Strömung auf und das Wasser wurde braun. Testete mal die Rute, montierte die Pose ab und versuchte mich im leichten Ledgern. Auch das brachte mir noch ein paar schöne Rotaugen, ganz ohne Hänger.
> Es war ein kurzweiliges Fischen. Anbei, ich bin immer mehr von der Aqualite beeindruckt und überzeugt. Die Rute arbeitet wirklich wunderbar. Ob mit Pose, sehr leichtem Feedern oder leichtem Ledgern.
> Euch allen noch einen tollen Sonntag!


Petri schöne Strecke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jungs drückt mir die Daumen, ich bin am Wasser. Maden im tiefen (2-3m) und gründling a la @zokker angeködert quasi vor meinen Füßen an einer freien Stelle im Kraut. Es regnet, starke Strömung, trübes Wasser, die kleine Blaue Kiste ist am Mann, die Lunte brennt


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Frisur hält.


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber @Kochtopf !

Ich werd auch mal zum Fluß nebenan rüberschlurfen und kleine Waggler nach den Fischen werfen.
Leider hab ich nix, was man als Frisur bezeichnen könnte, deshalb gibts kein Halten.
Ich hoffe, alle verwirrt zu haben und grüße freundlich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Frisur hält.


Das ist schließlich das wichtigste beim Angeln. Petri, El Potto! (... und die Daumen sind natürlich gedrückt!)


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo liebe Ükel-Fans, nachdem hier so viele Kollegen so schöne Berichte schreiben, dachte ich mir, du must was tun. Also heute morgen erst mal nicht aus dem Bett gekommen, erst um 8.00 Uhr am See angekommen. Da war es noch schön Windstill. Alles ausgeladen, Ruten aufgebaut, und der Wind erschien genau 15 Minuten später im 90 Grad Winkel von rechts. Und er wurde stärker. Also habe ich mir gedacht, du nimmst jetzt die Bolo und benutzt sie einfach wie eine Stellfischrute zum Köderfischstippen. Vorgebleite Drennan-Pose, kleiner Wirbel, 16 Haken und 1 oder 2 Maden. Was tat sich, nichts. In der Zwischenzeit dann die Tubertini Telerute 3 lbs aufgetackelt und mit 2 Halibut- Pellets 14mm bestückt. Dann auf der die andere Seeseite geworfen und wieder um die Bolo gekümmert. Es waren minimale Bißchen an der Spitze zu sehen, aber jeder Anschlag ging in Leere. So verging der Vormittag und ich überlegte, was muß ich ändern. Alle Behältnisse noch mal auf den Kopf gestellt, und in der letzten Ecke meiner Vorratsbox, eine kleine Dose Bonduelle-Mais. 1 Maiskorn dann an die Bolo gehangen und wieder ausgeworfen. Dann gab der Bißanzeiger der Karpfenrute einen kleinen Laut, dann war wieder Stille. Und die Pose an der Bolo war auch angefangen zu wackeln. Im Augenwinkel sah ich dann, das die Schnur der Karpfenangel immer lascher wurde. Also Bolo wieder in den Ständer und die Karpfenrute angeschlagen. Aber da war nichts zum Anschlagen., denn der Kollege Karpfen war schon auf den Weg zu meinen Füßen, und es war vom Gefühl her nur ein kleiner. Als er dann aber nur noch ca. 3 mtr. vor mir war, explodierte er dann förmlich. So scnell bekam ich die Bolo dann nicht mehr zur Seite und er war auch schon darin vertüddelt. Also Bolo mit der linken herausgeholt, Vorfach gekappt und weiter mit dem Drill. Irgendwann war der Karpfen dann glücklich im Kescher, lag auf der gut bewässerten Abhakmatte und als ich ein Erinnerungsfoto auf der Matte schießen wollte, explodierte er schon wieder. Fotos bescheiden, Handy vor Schreck in die nasse Matte gefallen, dann auf den Boden geprallt und Angler stinkig. Also habe ich mir den Kameraden dann geschnappt und ihn wieder in sein  nasses Element übergeben.

Nachdem der Karpfen wieder schwamm, Rute neu ausgelegt und die Bolo neu bestückt. Und siehe da, eine Plötze schöner wiedie andere gingen auf ein Maiskorn. 2 Plötzen habe ich dann noch geopfert als Köderfische für die Stellfischruten, aber das war für heute Nachmittag eigentlich umsonst gewesen, es tat sich nicht mehr, keine Hecht hatte Appetit auf frische Plötzen. Und leider konnte ich von den wunderschönen Plötzen keine Fotos mehr machen, den meine armes Handy hatte wohl etwas Wasser abbekommen und machte die nächsten Stunden, was es wollte, nur nicht das, was ich wollte. Aber jetzt ist es einigermaßen wieder ok, nur eine Ecke des  Bildschirmes fehlt, trotz Panzerfolie ist ein Stück herausgebrochen.

Ach ja, der Karpfen war ca. 77 cm lang, habe ich nicht mehr vermessen und gewogen, aber meine Abhakmatte hat ein Innenmaß von 80 cm, und er war ein wenig kleiner.
	

		
			
		

		
	













Ich wünsche allen, die jetzt noch am Wasser sind viel Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ükel-Fans, nachdem hier so viele Kollegen so schöne Berichte schreiben, dachte ich mir, du must was tun. Also heute morgen erst mal nicht aus dem Bett gekommen, erst um 8.00 Uhr am See angekommen. Da war es noch schön Windstill. Alles ausgeladen, Ruten aufgebaut, und der Wind erschien genau 15 Minuten später im 90 Grad Winkel von rechts. Und er wurde stärker. Also habe ich mir gedacht, du nimmst jetzt die Bolo und benutzt sie einfach wie eine Stellfischrute zum Köderfischstippen. Vorgebleite Drennan-Pose, kleiner Wirbel, 16 Haken und 1 oder 2 Maden. Was tat sich, nichts. In der Zwischenzeit dann die Tubertini Telerute 3 lbs aufgetackelt und mit 2 Halibut- Pellets 14mm bestückt. Dann auf der die andere Seeseite geworfen und wieder um die Bolo gekümmert. Es waren minimale Bißchen an der Spitze zu sehen, aber jeder Anschlag ging in Leere. So verging der Vormittag und ich überlegte, was muß ich ändern. Alle Behältnisse noch mal auf den Kopf gestellt, und in der letzten Ecke meiner Vorratsbox, eine kleine Dose Bonduelle-Mais. 1 Maiskorn dann an die Bolo gehangen und wieder ausgeworfen. Dann gab der Bißanzeiger der Karpfenrute einen kleinen Laut, dann war wieder Stille. Und die Pose an der Bolo war auch angefangen zu wackeln. Im Augenwinkel sah ich dann, das die Schnur der Karpfenangel immer lascher wurde. Also Bolo wieder in den Ständer und die Karpfenrute angeschlagen. Aber da war nichts zum Anschlagen., denn der Kollege Karpfen war schon auf den Weg zu meinen Füßen, und es war vom Gefühl her nur ein kleiner. Als er dann aber nur noch ca. 3 mtr. vor mir war, explodierte er dann förmlich. So scnell bekam ich die Bolo dann nicht mehr zur Seite und er war auch schon darin vertüddelt. Also Bolo mit der linken herausgeholt, Vorfach gekappt und weiter mit dem Drill. Irgendwann war der Karpfen dann glücklich im Kescher, lag auf der gut bewässerten Abhakmatte und als ich ein Erinnerungsfoto auf der Matte schießen wollte, explodierte er schon wieder. Fotos bescheiden, Handy vor Schreck in die nasse Matte gefallen, dann auf den Boden geprallt und Angler stinkig. Also habe ich mir den Kameraden dann geschnappt und ihn wieder in sein  nasses Element übergeben.
> 
> Nachdem der Karpfen wieder schwamm, Rute neu ausgelegt und die Bolo neu bestückt. Und siehe da, eine Plötze schöner wiedie andere gingen auf ein Maiskorn. 2 Plötzen habe ich dann noch geopfert als Köderfische für die Stellfischruten, aber das war für heute Nachmittag eigentlich umsonst gewesen, es tat sich nicht mehr, keine Hecht hatte Appetit auf frische Plötzen. Und leider konnte ich von den wunderschönen Plötzen keine Fotos mehr machen, den meine armes Handy hatte wohl etwas Wasser abbekommen und machte die nächsten Stunden, was es wollte, nur nicht das, was ich wollte. Aber jetzt ist es einigermaßen wieder ok, nur eine Ecke des  Bildschirmes fehlt, trotz Panzerfolie ist ein Stück herausgebrochen.
> 
> Ach ja, der Karpfen war ca. 77 cm lang, habe ich nicht mehr vermessen und gewogen, aber meine Abhakmatte hat ein Innenmaß von 80 cm, und er war ein wenig kleiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328312
> Anhang anzeigen 328313
> Anhang anzeigen 328314
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche allen, die jetzt noch am Wasser sind viel Petri.


Netter Bericht,schöne Fotos.Petri


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri @Hecht100+ , ja immer diese Hektik nach dem Fang, hat mich auch schon mal ein Handy gekostet. Aber ein schöner Karpfen, den Du da überlistet hast. Danke für den Bericht samt der Fotos


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @Hecht100+ - schöner Bericht und sensationelle Bilder, könnten von mir sein!

Mich hat eben Johnny 4,5 entschneidert, auf ein Büschel Dendros, der Plumpsgott führt mit 6:1 und an meinem Gründling vergreift sich bislang niemand. Es dredschd immer noch und der Korum Supa Lite Shelter macht sich wirklich bezahlt mein Geraffel steht trocken und ich habe es gemütlich trocken


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ : Petri heil zu dem strammen Karpfen und den munteren Plötz! Mais ist immer einen Versuch wert. War es Dein erster Test der neuen 7m-Trabucco-Bolo? Wie macht sie sich?


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : Entschneiderung ist schon mal gut, hoffentlich gibts noch etwas blutdrucktreibende Action an Deiner Fulle!


Bei mir gabs an der leichten Matchrute ein paar lütte Plötz auf Mais. Ist ein anderes Angeln als mit der Bolo. Feiner, präziser, aber nicht unbedingt erfolgreicher. 
Heute waren die Bedingungen am Fluß nebenan aber auch anders als gestern Abend.


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri @Hecht100+ - schöner Bericht und sensationelle Bilder, könnten von mir sein!
> 
> Mich hat eben Johnny 4,5 entschneidert, auf ein Büschel Dendros, der Plumpsgott führt mit 6:1 und an meinem Gründling vergreift sich bislang niemand. Es dredschd immer noch und der Korum Supa Lite Shelter macht sich wirklich bezahlt mein Geraffel steht trocken und ich habe es gemütlich trocken


Petri,auf jeden Fall  Entschneider.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, war mein erster Test. Aber wie schon geschrieben durch den starken Wind habe ich sie einfach nur als lange Stippe fest in einen Stellfischrutenhalter gepackt, damit die Pose nicht wandert. Von der Leichtigkeit ist eine Bolo ja Welten von den alten Glasfaserstippruten entfernt. Als Rolle hatte ich eine Daiwa 1500x2 dran mit 0,20 Mono. Drill  hat schon Spaß gemacht, Schnur muss aber noch dünner werden. Meine Überlegung ist nur, ist die kleine Daiwa evtl. zu leicht?


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, war mein erster Test. Aber wie schon geschrieben durch den starken Wind habe ich sie einfach nur als lange Stippe fest in einen Stellfischrutenhalter gepackt, damit die Pose nicht wandert. Von der Leichtigkeit ist eine Bolo ja Welten von den alten Glasfaserstippruten entfernt. Als Rolle hatte ich eine Daiwa 1500x2 dran mit 0,20 Mono. Drill  hat schon Spaß gemacht, Schnur muss aber noch dünner werden. Meine Überlegung ist nur, ist die kleine Daiwa evtl. zu leicht?


Man liest oft, dass Bolos mit winzigen Rollen gefischt werden, ich persönlich bevorzuge eher 2000er.


----------



## Hecht100+

Die Daiwa 1500x2 als Ganzmetallrolle wird bestimmt so viel wiegen wie eine neue 2000er. Ich könnte noch die Mini- Mite dranhängen, dann wäre sie noch leichter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Musste gucken was dir behagt. Meine grässliche Bolo konnte ich am ausdauernsten mit der Cyprinus Emperor Pin fischen, aber die wog auch gefühlt 500gr auf 6 m
*ed*
Cormoran Tanaro, 460gr - gut geschätzt El Potto


----------



## Hecht100+

Vom Gefühl her hätte ich auch auf ne 4000er getippt, so als Gegengewicht zur Bololänge. Das nächste Mal sowas mal mit einpacken, ob es dann gefällt muss ich dann feststellen.


----------



## geomas

Ich hab an meiner 5m-Budget-Bolo die Rolle von 1000er auf ne 4000er Größe gewechselt. Gefällt mir so besser. 
Ging mir nicht so so sehr um die Balance, sondern um den größeren Spulendurchmesser der 4000er Rolle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Würdet ihr eine Köfirute in Ufernähe zwischen Kraut nochmal weiter raus auswerfen oder die Sache aussitzen? Ich frage für nen Freund


----------



## Hecht100+

Ach ja, ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Festkleben der Schnur an der Spitze


----------



## geomas

Im Zweifel ufernah. Bin aber auch alles andere als ein Raubfisch-Spezi.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Im Zweifel ufernah. Bin aber auch alles andere als  ein Raubfisch-Spezi.


Dann auf deine Verantwortung!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich würde mich anschließen, die Frage ist nur,  bei einem Biss, kriegt er im Kraut den Fisch auch raus??


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich würde mich anschließen, die Frage ist nur,  bei einem Biss, kriegt er im Kraut den Fisch auch raus??



Er kriegt ihn raus, weil El Potto für einen Freund zum Keschern ins Wasser geht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann hat sich meine Frage ja erübrigt. ​


----------



## Andal

Wenn man die Rolle nur als Drillreserve benutzt und sonst stippt, mag die Kleinheit kein Problem sein. Sonst ist auch eine 3000er kein Thema.


----------



## Kochtopf

Biss auf Köfirute, abziehen lassen und in aller Ruhe den einhängering demontiert, Anhieb und das Blei kommt mir entgegen, der Haken köfilos - lass dir deinen Sieg schmecken du Bestie! Er (entweder der Waller oder der Aal) zog direkt am Ufer lang und der Haken ist wohl aus dem Köfi aufgeschlitzt. Dabei hatte ich ihn mehr oder minder aufgezogen.

Sei es drum! Wurm drauf und weiter geht's


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Biss auf Köfirute, abziehen lassen und in aller Ruhe den einhängering demontiert, Anhieb und das Blei kommt mir entgegen, der Haken köfilos - lass dir deinem Sieg schmecken du Bestie! Er (entweder der Waller oder der Aal) zog direkt am Ufer lang und der Haken ist wohl aus dem Köfi aufgeschlitzt. Dabei hatte ich ihn mehr oder minder aufgezogen.
> 
> Sei es drum! Wurm drauf und weiter geht's


Man vs. the Beast ... du schaffst das!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Man vs. the Beast ... du schaffst das!


Ich bin mir allerdings nicht immer ganz sicher, wer von beiden ich bin


----------



## Andal




----------



## daci7

Also könnte es auch ein Mann gewesen sein? Das halte ich dann  für zu ufernah...


----------



## Hecht100+

Man(n) oh Man(n), was für ein Biss


----------



## daci7

Ps: ich habe auch für 1-2 Stündchen raus geschafft und sitze am altarm auf schleie und Karpfen- bisher einen biss vergeigt und fast einen Bieber gehakt. Und 1837372 Mückenstiche kassiert. Passt! =)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> @ All : Habe sehr günstig eine alte Daiwa Shogun-X Pike, Model SH-X K1002HS, Wurfgewicht 20 - 60 gr., 3 m., Made in Great Britanien  kaufen können. Die Rute ist in einem fast neuwertigen Zustand. Nun meine Frage: Wofür ist die Rute geeignet, für Blech einkurbeln oder auch Gummifische oder Wobler?????
> Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten.


Wenn sie älter ist, hat sie neben dem damals schon legendär leichtem Gewicht und der Spritzigkeit einen wesentlichen Nachteil:
Die frühen Super-Kohlefaserblanks sind sehr bruchempfindlich, vor allem gegen Anschlagen, wie ich leider selber mal mit einer vergleichbaren Direkt-Korea-Rute ausprobiert habe: irgendwelche Querdruck auf den Blank ist Mist. Genauso Beschießen mit zurückkommenden Blinkern etc.. Und damit doll Hänger rausschlagen  sollte man auch nicht.
Sonst geht alles bzw. die steht aktuellen hochmodulierten aber kreuz-armierten Ruten wegen ihrem Verzicht auf Ballast nicht nach.
Ist eher die Frage, was du mit einer mittelstarken 3m Rute durchhältst bzw. durchhalten willst 
Die Komfortlänge beim Spinnen liegt heute kürzer.
An großen Gewässern Universalspinnen mit Schwerpunkt Hecht, das passt schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Von der Leichtigkeit ist eine Bolo ja Welten von den alten Glasfaserstippruten entfernt. Als Rolle hatte ich eine Daiwa 1500x2 dran mit 0,20 Mono. Drill  hat schon Spaß gemacht, Schnur muss aber noch dünner werden. Meine Überlegung ist nur, ist die kleine Daiwa evtl. zu leicht?


Das hängt davon ab, wo der RH sitzt, und ob du erheblich vor dem Rollenfuss greifen kannst/willst.
Schöne alte Rollenottos hast du ja auf deinen Ruten! 
Hatte heute auch so meine Überraschungen, wie sich das anfühlt mir mehr oder weniger eigentlich keiner Balance bei Freihandhaltung lange Stange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So, jetzt nach Endanschlag der Textlawine erreicht, erstmal gleich noch ein Petri  an alle Fischfänger und erfolgreiche Kämpfer an der Fischfront!
Und schöne Bilders, wahre Giganten ....


----------



## daci7

Gerade als der Bieber durchkam hatte ich biss und musste aufstehen - der Kollege hat natürlich sofort einen mörderplatscher hingelegt und ich eine nanoplötze gefangen. Dachte schon der Abend wäre gelaufen. 
5min später kam der nächste Biss. Wieder suuuper zaghaft, also hab ich wieder mit nem anstecker gerechnet... raus kam diese Schönheit. Im Eifer des Gefechts habe ich den zolli nicht gefunden ... ich hoffe in der IG drückt man alle Hühneraugen zu wenn ich morgen noch ein Bild mit Kescher und Meterstab poste ... die Schleie hat jedenfalls den Kescher genau ausgefüllt  (hab noch ein besseres Bild für die IG) ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert. =)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich war heute abend wenigstens auch mal 2 Stündchen am Wasser, gerade rechtzeitig vor den herannahenden Gewittern aus Süden war ich wieder im Auto, ein krasses Lichterspiel mit Licht von Osten bis Westen auf der Heimfahrt, und aus vielen Richtungen.

Wegen dem langen Räumen/Packen und der nun wenig Zeit habe ich heute nur eine Bolo 6m ausprobieren können, das war sinnvolle Beschränkung wegen der Zeit, das Futteral war aber vielfach gefüllt und soll noch ordenlich Spielzeug die Woche über zum Einsatz bringen.
Erster Fisch - eine wunderschöne Rotfeder, makellose Schuppen, eine Schönheit, nicht gigantisch, aber mit 26cm und gut genährt schon etwas Masse.
Diese hat sie auch voll in den Kampf geführt und ist mir an der nun jahrelang ungewohnt langen Stange gleich ausgebüxt in die ausgeuferten Krautstreifen, die 6m brauchte ich hauptsächlich um über das Gemüse auf der Böschung und über die Wasserpflanzen wegzukommen.  Schlafet wohl, ihr kurzen Rütchen den Sommerschlaf ...
Erfolgreich konnte sich die Feder dort halten, aber mein wiederbelebter langer Friedfischkescher rückte ihr vom Land her schiebend nach, und irgendwann haute sie wieder ab raus, die Rute mußte im Gegenzug dann gleich den ganzen Fisch rauspendeln, wunderbar abgefedert, alles gehalten!
Dann gab es noch einige schöne und sehr starke Rotaugen (oder an der Rute kamen die mir so vor ), aber das Fließwasser ist Spitze wie im Tropenwald, den Fischen geht es sehr gut.
Ich habe auch ein Foto festgehalten von vielen treibenden Faserleinen-Krautbündeln, die das Grundangeln von vorne herein aussichtslos machten.

Dann gabs noch eine Reihe von 8 oder mehr Rotaugen, fast alles ü20 bis zum feisten 27cm mit viel Gegenwehr und Verstecken im schwimmenden Krautbündel. Rekordgrößen waren nicht drin, die Wassersituation war zu unruhig durch die Regenfälle, wird wohl leider noch schlimmer mit heute Nacht/morgen.
Unter der Pose erschreckten sich ein paar mal richtig dicke Wassergesellen, schätze Döbel oder auch Rotfeder, der Schwarm vlt.
Eine Güster und ein Ukel gab's dann auch noch, den hab ich mitgenommen und schaue morgen mit Köfi.
Bilder mache ich heute nicht mehr fertig ins Web, evtl. regnet es morgen dauerhaft, dann ist eh Zeit.
Oder besser, ich will und kann (einigermaßen) ausgeschlafen früh los!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @daci7 ! Wunderschöne Tinca, da sind die Mückenstiche sicher schnell vergessen. 

@Nordlichtangler : Petri heil zu Deiner gemischten Friedfischstrecke! Gesunde, schöne Fische von guter Größe sind ja ein schöner Erfolg, auch wenn die Rekorde diesmal nicht purzelten. Dann wünsch ich Dir ne spannende nächste Angelsession.


----------



## Andal

Heinz ist als Friedfischangler die langen Ruten ja gewöhnt und weiss ihren Vorteil gegenüber den Mikadostäbchen zu schätzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da habt ihr wieder Meter gemacht in der Nacht.

Petri Heil allen Fängern und danke für die unterhaltsamen Berichte.


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Heinz ist als Friedfischangler die langen Ruten ja gewöhnt und weiss ihren Vorteil gegenüber den Mikadostäbchen zu schätzen.



Da liegst Du falsch Andal! Ich liebe die Matchruten und davon habe ich 4 Stück. 3x 390 und 1x 420.
Und dann habe ich noch ein spezial Liebling, meine 3m Swingtip. Wenn ich mal mit einer Bolo geangelt habe, dann bin ich aber mit der nicht warm geworden, nicht meine Art. Alle langen Stangen und auch die Bolos gehören Frau Hübner, wobei sie die Kopfruten schon vor Jahren verkauft hat da wir nur noch pietschern gehen aus Spass an der Freud.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Also mittlerweile angele ich ganz gerne mit der 5m-Budget-Bolo, aber eine Lieblingsrute wird sie wohl nie werden (vielleicht irgendwann mal ne edlere Bolo).

Im dichten Rutenwald haben sich bei den Posenruten die Drennan Serie7 Tench-Float, bei den Schwingspitzruten die alte Abu Legerlite 211 und bei den Pickern/Feedern die Balzer Edition Winkle-Picker herauskristallisiert.
Das sind jeweils nicht zwangsläufig die besten Ruten ihrer Klasse in meinem Bestand, aber welche, die ich besonders gerne fische.

Und es gibt (dank der vielen Ruten) auch immer wieder Aha-Erlebnisse: gestern hatte ich nicht meine längste Matche mit am Fluß nebenan, sondern meine erste gute Matchrute überhaupt. Ne ältere Browning Xitan Ultra in 3,90m und die hat mich sofort wieder begeistert.


----------



## Andal

300 - 420 cm sind doch lang, sogar sehr lang, wenn man sie mit den heute üblichen Spinnruten vergleicht!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tja jungs, um 12 eingepackt, es ging nix mehr. Die neue Stelle war Käse also gehen wir weiter auf Aal suche. Dies Jahr wurden in meiner Anwesenheit genau zwei maßige Aale gefangen ansonsten fangen wir nicht mal kleine. Muss wohl wieder besetzt werden


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Aale haben momentan ein existenzielles Problem: den Schwimmblasenwurm! Ein Parasit, der die Aale schwächt anfällig macht und schließlich tötet. In meinem Hausgewässer ist die Aalpopulation massiv zurückgegangen. Ob ein regelmäßiger Besatz das Problem löst, bezweifle ich inzwischen.


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Gerade als der Bieber durchkam hatte ich biss und musste aufstehen - der Kollege hat natürlich sofort einen mörderplatscher hingelegt und ich eine nanoplötze gefangen. Dachte schon der Abend wäre gelaufen.
> 5min später kam der nächste Biss. Wieder suuuper zaghaft, also hab ich wieder mit nem anstecker gerechnet... raus kam diese Schönheit. Im Eifer des Gefechts habe ich den zolli nicht gefunden ... ich hoffe in der IG drückt man alle Hühneraugen zu wenn ich morgen noch ein Bild mit Kescher und Meterstab poste ... die Schleie hat jedenfalls den Kescher genau ausgefüllt  (hab noch ein besseres Bild für die IG) ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert. =)
> Anhang anzeigen 328319


Dickes Petri,schöner Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Aale haben momentan ein existenzielles Problem: den Schwimmblasenwurm! Ein Parasit, der die Aale schwächt anfällig macht und schließlich tötet. In meinem Hausgewässer ist die Aalpopulation massiv zurückgegangen. Ob ein regelmäßiger Besatz das Problem löst, bezweifle ich inzwischen.


Die Aale haben mehrere existentielle Probleme aber die Würmer sind eins davon, ja. Habe auch schon befallene Aale gefangen, aber das komplette fernbleiben verhagelt mir schon ein wenig die Nachtansitze


----------



## daci7

Besten Dank für die Petris.
@Potto: haste denn irgendwo her Infos über den Bestand? Vom Fischer oder Fischtreppen oder E-fischen oder oder oder ...bzw,  wie fangen die anderen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Aale haben mehrere existentielle Probleme aber die Würmer sind eins davon, ja. Habe auch schon befallene Aale gefangen, aber das komplette fernbleiben verhagelt mir schon ein wenig die Nachtansitze


Mir auch! Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich noch mal einen Abend mit sieben Aalen, im gesamten letzten Jahr gab es nur einen Wümmeaal und in diesem Jahr noch keinen.


----------



## Andal

Mir gehen auch immer wieder mal Aale an den Haken. Deswegen stelle ich aber den abendlichen Ansitz nicht ein. Mit dem Larchy sind sie sofort wieder abgehakt und im Wasser. Der beste Aalschutz ist immer noch, sie einfach in Frieden zu lassen.


----------



## Tricast

Außer Spesen nix gewesen, so könnte man den gestrigen Tag umschreiben. Eigentlich wollten wir ja am Samstag angeln gehen aber das Wetter war für schön Wetter Angler nicht gerade optimal. Also haben wir uns für den Sonntag entschieden und genau dort war dann auch unser Sommerangeln vom Verein. Also einpacken, den Wecker auf 1/2 5 stellen und dann ab zum Vereinsteich. Geangelt wurde auf Rotauge, Güster und Brassen. Der Fang wurde gehältert und dann umgesetzt was uns sehr entgegen kam. Mindestmass waren 20cm (wegen Frau Hübner die sonst mit Kleinfisch alles in Grund Boden angelt) und um 7 Uhr ging es los. Erlaubt waren zwei Ruten, jedoch das überfordert mich total. Eine Rute und konzentriert fischen ist meine Maxime. Also meine Budget Feeder und eine Matchrute ausgepackt. Geangelt habe ich dann nur mit der Feeder, einer Drennan Series 7 Carp Feeder und einer 0,75 oz Glasspitze. Angefüttert habe ich 5 Körbe auf ca. 20 m und dann habe ich auf einen Edelstahlfeeder in Fingerhutgröße und 15 gr. gewechselt. Als Köder hatte ich Maden und Dendros dabei und kleine Boilies. Habe dann aber fast nur die Maden auf einen 14er Haken gezogen weil die Bisse häufiger kamen. Es begann auch ziemlich zügig und die Fischies ließen sich nicht lange bitten, es ging Schlag auf Schlag. Verwunderlich war nur die Größe, alle zwischen 20 cm und 25 cm. Ein oder zwei waren etwas größer und dann hatte ich noch meinen Lieblingsfisch, eine Tinca Tinca von etwa 40 cm.
Nachdem meine Freunde die Wollhandkrabben auch das leckere Futter entdeckt hatten habe ich den Futterplatz etwas verlegt. Mal 5m weiter rechts oder links oder etwas weiter oder kürzer. Der kleine Futterkorb hat sich gut gemacht, es war wohl die richtige Menge an Lockfutter mit 3 bis 4 Maden bei jedem Wurf und 5 Maden am Haken. Nachdem die Bisse gegen Mittag nachließen habe ich auf einen kleineren Haken und kürzeres Vorfach gewechselt. Bin von 1m auf 75 cm gewechselt. Der Erfolg war aber mehr als bescheiden. Es hat zwar an der Spitze gezuppelt aber die Anschläge gingen ins Leere. Mal war eine Made angelutscht, mal war garnichts zu erkennen am Köder. Auch ein Wechsel auf einen halben Wurm mit einer Maede davor brachte keine Ergebnisse. Also wieder das lange Vorfach mit 14er Haken angeknüppert und es lief wieder besser. Die Fische müssen da unten gestanden haben und am Köder nuckeln; alle waren ganz vorne gehakt. Am Ende waren es immerhin 3400 gr., leider hat es nicht gereicht für Madengeld. Die höreren Gewichte kamen auf den Außenplätzen und dann mit zwei Ruten. Beim nächsten mal sollte man vielleicht auch eine zweite Rute einsetzen und dann mit Methodfeeder und Boilie ausstatten. Also die zweite Rute passiv zur Seite ablegen und auf den großen Brassen warten. Dann klappt es vielleicht auch wieder mit dem Ködergeld.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Heinz! Sehr schön, daß es mit ner Schleie geklappt hat.

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Interessant Deine Taktik mit dem Vorfachwechsel. Auf Mini-Futterkörbe laß ich nix kommen - prima Methode.
Hier, am Fluß nebenan scheinen die Unterwasserhindernisse (= Müll im Wasser) zugenommen zu haben, deshalb angele ich momentan lieber mit der Pose.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja Petri, Heinz. Da warst Du doch richtig erfolgreich, auch ohne in den Genuss des Madengeldes zu kommen. Aber dass ihr wegen Frau Hübner die Spielregeln ändern musstet...


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Petris.
> @Potto: haste denn irgendwo her Infos über den Bestand? Vom Fischer oder Fischtreppen oder E-fischen oder oder oder ...bzw,  wie fangen die anderen?


Ich befische die Strecke seit 3 Jahren und es war nie so, dass wir Dutzendfach gefangen hätten aber die Aale waren alle recht groß, 75+ und 3-4 waren nachts schon drin und nur seltenst mal knapp untermaßige. Muss mal den präsi fragen ob er was gehört hat von Aalfängen  wir rutschen weiter stromab auf der suche nach neuen stellen


----------



## Tricast

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ja Petri, Heinz. Da warst Du doch richtig erfolgreich, auch ohne in den Genuss des Madengeldes zu kommen. Aber dass ihr wegen Frau Hübner die Spielregeln ändern musstet...



Frau Hübner sitzt immer vorne, da braucht sie die Kiepe nicht weit schleppen. Aber da vorne tummeln sich auch nicht die großen Fische. Also angelt sie dann liebend gerne 6m lang-lang und fägt wie bekloppt die kleinen Köderfische. Und wenn du genug davon aus dem Wasser ziehst, dann bringt das auch Gewicht und nicht zu wenig. Nachdem sie mehrmals richtig abgeräumt hatte mit ihren Köderfischen wurde dann auf Mindestmaß gegangen. So ist das eben im Leben.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

@Tricast Was ist denn Madengeld ?


----------



## Andal

Vielleicht sollten wir bei Frau Hübner mal ein Seminar belegen?


----------



## Tricast

@Tikey0815 : Bei Vereinsfischen gibt es ja meistens für die Ersten einen Gutschein. Entweder 20 €, 30 €, 40 € oder auch mal mehr. Davon kann man dann am einfachsten Lebendköder kaufen z.B. Maden. Damit kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Denn das andere Gelumpe und die Nubsies haben diese Läden dann auch garnicht.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir bei Frau Hübner mal ein Seminar belegen?



Ihr seid immer herzlich eingeladen. Leider ist unser Haus ziemlich klein und wir haben keine Schlafgelegenheit für Gäste aber am Teich steht eine Hütte mit Strom und Wasser und Toilette ist auch vorhanden. Beangeln können wir dann 5 Teiche und Gräben. Also jederzeit gerne.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Außer Spesen nix gewesen, so könnte man den gestrigen Tag umschreiben. Eigentlich wollten wir ja am Samstag angeln gehen aber das Wetter war für schön Wetter Angler nicht gerade optimal. Also haben wir uns für den Sonntag entschieden und genau dort war dann auch unser Sommerangeln vom Verein. Also einpacken, den Wecker auf 1/2 5 stellen und dann ab zum Vereinsteich. Geangelt wurde auf Rotauge, Güster und Brassen. Der Fang wurde gehältert und dann umgesetzt was uns sehr entgegen kam. Mindestmass waren 20cm (wegen Frau Hübner die sonst mit Kleinfisch alles in Grund Boden angelt) und um 7 Uhr ging es los. Erlaubt waren zwei Ruten, jedoch das überfordert mich total. Eine Rute und konzentriert fischen ist meine Maxime. Also meine Budget Feeder und eine Matchrute ausgepackt. Geangelt habe ich dann nur mit der Feeder, einer Drennan Series 7 Carp Feeder und einer 0,75 oz Glasspitze. Angefüttert habe ich 5 Körbe auf ca. 20 m und dann habe ich auf einen Edelstahlfeeder in Fingerhutgröße und 15 gr. gewechselt. Als Köder hatte ich Maden und Dendros dabei und kleine Boilies. Habe dann aber fast nur die Maden auf einen 14er Haken gezogen weil die Bisse häufiger kamen. Es begann auch ziemlich zügig und die Fischies ließen sich nicht lange bitten, es ging Schlag auf Schlag. Verwunderlich war nur die Größe, alle zwischen 20 cm und 25 cm. Ein oder zwei waren etwas größer und dann hatte ich noch meinen Lieblingsfisch, eine Tinca Tinca von etwa 40 cm.
> Nachdem meine Freunde die Wollhandkrabben auch das leckere Futter entdeckt hatten habe ich den Futterplatz etwas verlegt. Mal 5m weiter rechts oder links oder etwas weiter oder kürzer. Der kleine Futterkorb hat sich gut gemacht, es war wohl die richtige Menge an Lockfutter mit 3 bis 4 Maden bei jedem Wurf und 5 Maden am Haken. Nachdem die Bisse gegen Mittag nachließen habe ich auf einen kleineren Haken und kürzeres Vorfach gewechselt. Bin von 1m auf 75 cm gewechselt. Der Erfolg war aber mehr als bescheiden. Es hat zwar an der Spitze gezuppelt aber die Anschläge gingen ins Leere. Mal war eine Made angelutscht, mal war garnichts zu erkennen am Köder. Auch ein Wechsel auf einen halben Wurm mit einer Maede davor brachte keine Ergebnisse. Also wieder das lange Vorfach mit 14er Haken angeknüppert und es lief wieder besser. Die Fische müssen da unten gestanden haben und am Köder nuckeln; alle waren ganz vorne gehakt. Am Ende waren es immerhin 3400 gr., leider hat es nicht gereicht für Madengeld. Die höreren Gewichte kamen auf den Außenplätzen und dann mit zwei Ruten. Beim nächsten mal sollte man vielleicht auch eine zweite Rute einsetzen und dann mit Methodfeeder und Boilie ausstatten. Also die zweite Rute passiv zur Seite ablegen und auf den großen Brassen warten. Dann klappt es vielleicht auch wieder mit dem Ködergeld.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
> 
> Heinz


Was für ein schöner Angel Sonntag,Petri.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil zu Deiner gemischten Friedfischstrecke! Gesunde, schöne Fische von guter Größe sind ja ein schöner Erfolg, auch wenn die Rekorde diesmal nicht purzelten. Dann wünsch ich Dir ne spannende nächste Angelsession.


Danke!
Heute ist aber nun doch Regenpause wegen Dauerwolkenfeldern aus Südwest, bringt sicher nichts, alles müde müde ....
Und alles vollkommen durchnässt haben ist doof, auch für die Tage darauf. Also geht es eben Di weiter!

Zeit für Nach- und Vorbereitungen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Die höreren Gewichte kamen auf den Außenplätzen und dann mit zwei Ruten. Beim nächsten mal sollte man vielleicht auch eine zweite Rute einsetzen und dann mit Methodfeeder und Boilie ausstatten. Also die zweite Rute passiv zur Seite ablegen und auf den großen Brassen warten.


Notfalls muss da einfach ein bischen Elektronik ran, starker Ständer u. Freilaufrolle zur Sicherheit sowieso, so dass man den zweiten Stock voll aus den Augen lassen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr seid immer herzlich eingeladen. Leider ist unser Haus ziemlich klein und wir haben keine Schlafgelegenheit für Gäste aber am Teich steht eine Hütte mit Strom und Wasser und Toilette ist auch vorhanden. Beangeln können wir dann 5 Teiche und Gräben. Also jederzeit gerne.


Das habe ich mir jetzt mal genau gemerkt, wie Andal sicher auch.

Heizung is nich , muss wohl besser die warme Jahreszeit sein, oder?


----------



## geomas

So, ich werd heute Abend wohl wieder mit meinem Vater pietschen. Wieder am Fluß nebenan, an der Stelle, an der Vaddern in den 1950er „Plieten” mit ner Weidenrute gestippt hat. Mal sehen, was beißt. Hoffentlich nicht die gierigen kleinen Stachelritter.


#pliete    -    kennt jemand diesen Begriff? 
In der Familie meines Vaters wurde er universell für kleine „Weißfische” (auch „Wietings” genannt) benutzt. 
Neulich las ich irgendwo, daß Pliete Synonym für Güster wäre. Bin etwas ratlos, auch wenn es ja nun keine ganz ernste Angelegenheit ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Pliete als Güster oder allgemein Klein- u. Hühnerfische.
regional Brandenburg MeckPomm.


----------



## Kochtopf

Pliete kenne ich auch als Güster, als ich hier damals meinen ersten Brassen vorstellte schrieb wer Petri zur pliete und ich musste erstmal googeln...


----------



## Andal

Pliete...... in meiner Muttersprache gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir jetzt mal genau gemerkt, wie Andal sicher auch.
> 
> Heizung is nich , muss wohl besser die warme Jahreszeit sein, oder?


Wir sind hier im wankelnden ükel und nicht im zaudernden weichei


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Pliete...... in meiner Muttersprache gänzlich unbekannt.


Ihr verwechselt auch Aid und Chub- da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren ^^


----------



## Andal

In der Gegend wird es nicht so kalt, dass man sich fürchten muss und mit entsprechenden Getränken sich keine Abhilfe schaffen ließ!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ihr verwechselt auch Aid und Chub- da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren ^^


Variatio delectat. 

Mit Aitel, Brax, Schied und Schill kommen auch nicht alle Nordländer zu Recht.


----------



## geomas

Also „Pliete” wurde immer benutzt wie ne Mischung aus Pleite/Niete/kleiner Weißfisch. Antwort auf die Frage „Und? Was gefangen?”: „Nur Plieten.”.
So kenn ich den Begriff, deshalb überraschte mich die „Güster”-Bedeutung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> #pliete    -    kennt jemand diesen Begriff?
> In der Familie meines Vaters wurde er universell für kleine „Weißfische” (auch „Wietings” genannt) benutzt.
> Neulich las ich irgendwo, daß Pliete Synonym für Güster wäre. Bin etwas ratlos, auch wenn es ja nun keine ganz ernste Angelegenheit ist.




Synonym für Güster passt!

Manche sagen dazu Pliete oder auch Bleipliete.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Variatio delectat.
> 
> Mit Aitel, Brax, Schied und Schill kommen auch nicht alle Nordländer zu Recht.



Haha, Schill und Recht haben Nordländer schon mal im Zusammenhang gehört. Für einen sehr kurzen Zeitraum.
Dann wards schrill um Schill.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Tricast .

Schöner Bericht.
Nachstes Mal ne "tote" Rute mit großem Köder kann durchaus was bringen.


----------



## Andal

Konkret... ich hätte Plieten jetzt als Rotaugen verortet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> So kenn ich den Begriff, deshalb überraschte mich die „Güster”-Bedeutung.


Die steht wohl sehr einhellig im Futterwert ganz unten auf der Rangskala !

Aber: 
Ich hatte übrigens gestern eine quietschende kleine Güster, die hat geschnattert so wie ein Entenküken, wohl auf dem Weg zum sprechenlernen, Evolution pur oder so ...
Deswegen habe ich sie auch schnell wieder reingesetzt ob ihrer lautstarken Empörung "Pfui Pfui!" und an das Märchen vom sprechenden Fisch gedacht, dem Fischer un sin Fru.
Mal sehen ob die Wünsche demnächst in Erfüllung gehen! 

Erst auf dem Nachhauseweg fiel mir ein, dass ich noch kein Güsterfoto eingestellt habe ... so unglaublich überrascht war ich von dem Viech!

Und Kamera kann Video mit Ton, muss mal schauen ob sich das wiederholen lässt.


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir jetzt mal genau gemerkt, wie Andal sicher auch.
> 
> Heizung is nich , muss wohl besser die warme Jahreszeit sein, oder?



Warum? Habe doch geschrieben mit Strom in der Hütte! Kühlschrank ist auch vorhanden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also notfalls ein Heizlüfter würde schon gehen, sowas ist nett wenn die Sachen feucht und klamm sind und über Nacht trocknen sollen ... 

Klasse, das liest sich richtig gut!


----------



## phirania

Der Schwarz Angler wollte auch schnell den Tatort verlassen....
	

		
			
		

		
	






War heute nur auf Gewässerschau unterwegs.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So, erstmal ein paar Bilder zur Madentopf-Problematik.

Meiner hat einige grosse Vorteile, zuerst einmal kostet er NULL EUR weil nichtmal Pfand drauf ist, und Töchterchen eine Zeit diese Erdnussschmatze verknuspert hat.
Dann schließt der Deckel aber sowas von ab. Wer will kann ja Löcherchen reinmachen, aber bei dem Luftvolumen geht das auch einige Zeit ohne und schweinert dann weniger mit dem rumkrümeln.
Und zudem ist er supersuperleicht und geht nicht einfach mal kaputt beim Runterfallen wie das an sich auf dauer hygienischere Glas.
Wanderangeln wäre damit in der weiten Jackentasche auch gut machbar, und gibt deutlich weniger Maden in den Taschennahtfalten! 

Madendose "Erdnussplastik"





geht ganz schnell und die Madenverkaufsdose wandert zuhause gleich in den Müll bzw. Gelben Sack


----------



## Nordlichtangler

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...riedfischangler.331698/page-1230#post-4953103

Dann die Fotos zu gestern.
Wobei das Wetter am Angelplatz ggü. heute weitaus besser war.

Viel losgerissenes Kraut schwimmt durch die Regenfälle andauernd im Fluss





Rotfeder 26cm





Rotauge ca. 27cm





Rotauge mit der Shimano Bolo Technium-S 20





Rotauge ca. 27cm zum Abschluss


----------



## Andal

Der Ükel wird ja noch ein richtiger Bolo-Verein.


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Pliete...... in meiner Muttersprache gänzlich unbekannt.



Hallo,

bei den Franken auch. Habe in meinem alten Bestimmungsbuch (Kosmos Naturführer "Unsere Süßwasserfische" von Otto Schindler Ausgabe 1959) gerade mal nachgesehen, da ist bei "Güster oder Blikke" als andere Bezeichnungen angegeben: Halbbrachsen, Gieben, Plattfisch, Pletten, Scheiber, Zobelpleinzen und eben auch Pliete.

Petri Heil
Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der Ükel wird ja noch ein richtiger Bolo-Verein.


Auch der Ükel hat Trends - Pin, Bolo, Avon, ich denke mal als nächstes kommt die Swing Tip


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch der Ükel hat Trends - Pin, Bolo, Avon, ich denke mal als nächstes kommt die Swing Tip


...und irgendwann treten wir mit selbstgeschnitzten Greenhartruten und weiten Kniebundhosen an... ziehen voller gegenseitiger Ehrfurcht den breitkrempigen Hut...!  - "Sei er mir gegrüßt, wackerer Junker aus dem Lande der Hessen!"


----------



## Ladi74

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei den Franken auch. Habe in meinem alten Bestimmungsbuch (Kosmos Naturführer "Unsere Süßwasserfische" von Otto Schindler Ausgabe 1959) gerade mal nachgesehen, da ist bei "Güster oder Blikke" als andere Bezeichnungen angegeben: Halbbrachsen, Gieben, Plattfisch, Pletten, Scheiber, Zobelpleinzen und eben auch Pliete.
> 
> Petri Heil
> Lajos



Meine Tante, an der Ostsee, sprach nur platt. 
Wenn ich als Stift vom Angeln kam, guckte sie in den Eimer und murmelte: " Schon wedder nur Plötzen un Plieten!"
Da Güster und Blei ähnlich aussehen, hatte ich Pliete als halbwüchsigen Blei abgespeichert.
Wieder ne Wissenslücke geschlossen! Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Meine Tante, an der Ostsee, sprach nur platt.
> Wenn ich als Stift vom Angeln kam, guckte sie in den Eimer und murmelte: " Schon wedder nur Plötzen un Plieten!"
> Da Güster und Blei ähnlich aussehen, hatte ich Pliete als halbwüchsigen Blei abgespeichert.
> Wieder ne Wissenslücke geschlossen! Danke!


Ükeln bildet 
Und verbrennt Geld. Unheimlich viel Geld.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...und irgendwann treten wir mit selbstgeschnitzten Greenhartruten und weiten Kniebundhosen an... ziehen voller gegenseitiger Ehrfurcht den breitkrempigen Hut...!  - "Sei er mir gegrüßt, wackerer Junker aus dem Lande der Hessen!"


Für Kniebundhosen bin ich zu sehr sansculotte  aber ich würde dich brüderlich ans Herz drücken und einen aufwickeln für den kleinen Schwatz am Wasser


----------



## Andal

So soll es sein!


----------



## Ladi74

@Kochtopf
Hab immernoch ne Cormoran-Allroundrute+Rolle(Baujahr Anfang-Mitte 90iger)in Gebrauch, da ich zu selten ans Wasser komme.
Wenns das AB schon vor 20Jahren gegeben hätte.... Im Herzen bin ich auch ein Ükel. 
PS: Kohle wird bei mir nur für Norge verbrannt.
PPS: Wenn ihr von Bolo und Co redet, hätte ich vor ein paar Jahren noch gedacht, ihr wart beim Italiener essen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch der Ükel hat Trends - Pin, Bolo, Avon, ich denke mal als nächstes kommt die Swing Tip





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ükeln bildet
> Und verbrennt Geld. Unheimlich viel Geld.


Wie wahr, wie wahr ...
Meine Friedfischausgaben waren jahrzehntelang äußerst niedrig gen 5 bis 100 € p. Jahr (incl. Ködermadengeld  )
Was aber bei weitem nicht mehr für das Jahr 2019 gilt! 

Ich sehe noch viel Ausbaupotential bei den aktiveren Angelarten, von Spürangeln über animieren kleiner Köder und spezieller Kunstköder (ala Gummiwürmer vom Lager der Bass Angler, nur kleiner),
so hat der Fang von Rotaugen mit Kunstfliegen schon mal sehr viel Spaß bereitet!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> ...und irgendwann treten wir mit selbstgeschnitzten Greenhartruten


Bei selbstgeschnitzten bin ich voll dafür; könnte man ganze Bastel- oder "Maker"-Wochenenden veranstalten

Das ganze Drumrum mit der nostalgischen Theaterspiel-Verkleidung muss dann aber nicht sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hab immernoch ne Cormoran-Allroundrute+Rolle(Baujahr Anfang-Mitte 90iger)in Gebrauch


Tut doch bei richtigem Einsatz immer noch gut!



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Wenns das AB schon vor 20Jahren gegeben hätte....


Tut es aber schon so lange ü20 jahre wie ich gerade sehe, Testnutzer Thomas9904 sagte das schon aus ...

Also ab vor 30 Jahren hätte es mir viel Geld in verschwendeten Versuchen gespart.



Ladi74 schrieb:


> PS: Kohle wird bei mir nur für Norge verbrannt.


Dabei kracht es aber richtig im Geldbeutel, und nicht primär für Tackle.

Könnte man in alter Manier sagen: 
Bleibe im Lande und nähre dich sparsam, 
dann haste auch viel Kohle für die Kohlefasern ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei selbstgeschnitzten bin ich voll dafür; könnte man ganze Bastel- oder "Maker"-Wochenenden veranstalten
> 
> Das ganze Drumrum mit der nostalgischen Theaterspiel-Verkleidung muss dann aber nicht sein


Bastelwochenende wäre geil aber wenn dann nur im Fummel!
*ed* 
Mit Seidenschnüren etc hätte das schon was von Reenactment


----------



## Tricast

Wir sollten sowieso den Teufel abschwören wie Kohlefaserruten oder Stationärrollen und lieber den Bambus spalten und zum Hobel greifen. Knickerbocker und Wachsjacke wäre die adäquate Kleidung für den Herrn.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich werd heute Abend wohl wieder mit meinem Vater pietschen. Wieder am Fluß nebenan, an der Stelle, an der Vaddern in den 1950er „Plieten” mit ner Weidenrute gestippt hat. Mal sehen, was beißt. Hoffentlich nicht die gierigen kleinen Stachelritter.
> 
> 
> #pliete    -    kennt jemand diesen Begriff?
> In der Familie meines Vaters wurde er universell für kleine „Weißfische” (auch „Wietings” genannt) benutzt.
> Neulich las ich irgendwo, daß Pliete Synonym für Güster wäre. Bin etwas ratlos, auch wenn es ja nun keine ganz ernste Angelegenheit ist.


Viel Glück und Spaß euch beiden.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Spaß euch beiden.



Danke, Hartmut!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mögen die Himmelsfluten euch verschonen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Gestern noch kurz endschlossen die Angelsachen  gepackt um mal von nach Mittag gegen 16 Uhr bis zum darauf folgenden Vormittag um nochmal intensiv auf Karpfen zu fischen.
Bilder und ausführlicher wird's dann Morgen.
Gleich vorweg ,es war abwechslungsreich.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mögen die Himmelsfluten euch verschonen!



Danke! Wir werden noch nicht mal unsere Kehlen fluten...


----------



## Jason

@geomas Dir und deinem Vater viel Spaß und natürlich viel Petri. Schön, wenn Vater und Sohn zusammen angeln gehen. Habe ich früher auch mit meinem Vater gerne gemacht.
@Tricast Vielen Dank für dein ausführlichen Bericht und die herzliche Einladung. So wie du das beschrieben hast, scheint das bei euch ja sehr komfortabel zu sein. Was braucht man schon mehr für ein Angelausflug? Dickes Petri noch zu der schönen Schleie. Sehr schön.
@Kochtopf Wenn auch etwas verspätet dir noch ein Petri zu deinem Fuldaansitz. Zumindest schaffst du es hin und wider ans Wasser zu kommen.
Ich habe das fischen erst mal abgehakt. Zuviel um die Ohren. Gegen Abend, oder zwischendurch lese ich mit Begeisterung hier im Ükel oder auch wo anders mit. All diejenigen die ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen, ein dickes Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas richte Papa Geo (oder Papageno?) Aus, dass wir eine 60er Schleie erwarten! Viel spass und Petri Heil!


----------



## Kochtopf

@jason 1 ich hatte Sonntag das Glück des Dreisten. Meine Nichte wurde getauft und der Plumpsgott ist Taufpate gewesen.
Frau Topf: "Das ist ja schade, dass du und Alex euch so selten sehr"
PG: "Heute Abend auf Aal?"
KT: "nach der Taufe haben wir nix vor, läuft!"

Frau Topf:


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @jason 1 ich hatte Sonntag das Glück des Dreisten. Meine Nichte wurde getauft und der Plumpsgott ist Taufpate gewesen.
> Frau Topf: "Das ist ja schade, dass du und Alex euch so selten sehr"
> PG: "Heute Abend auf Aal?"
> KT: "nach der Taufe haben wir nix vor, läuft!"
> 
> Frau Topf:


Ich denke mal, da habt ihr alles richtig gemacht. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Hoffe Ihr zwei habt nen schönen Abend, ob mit oder ohne Fisch!


----------



## geomas

Danke für die guten Wünsche! Das Vater-Sohn-Angeln hat wieder Spaß gemacht, auch wenn große Erfolge ausblieben.
Immerhin gab es einen Kammschupper in Küchengröße. Ein paar Bisse haben wir durch einen zu frühen Anhieb versemmelt (aus Angst vor tiefschluckenden Kleinbarschen).
Das Köfi-Stippen mit der 3m-Kinderstippe aus Schweden ging wieder ratz-fatz - Vaddern mag kaum glauben, wie schnell das geht.


----------



## Tricast

Ist doch immer wieder schön Generationen übergreifend angeln zu gehen. Freue mich für Euch und das es Spaß gemacht hat.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @jason 1 ich hatte Sonntag das Glück des Dreisten. Meine Nichte wurde getauft und der Plumpsgott ist Taufpate gewesen.
> Frau Topf: "Das ist ja schade, dass du und Alex euch so selten sehr"
> PG: "Heute Abend auf Aal?"
> KT: "nach der Taufe haben wir nix vor, läuft!"
> 
> Frau Topf:



Frau Topf soll sich glücklich schätzen dass ihr Mann Angeln geht und keinen anderen Unfug anstellt. Das Potential hätte er! 

Liebe Grüße nach Nordhessen

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Ist doch immer wieder schön Generationen übergreifend angeln zu gehen. Freue mich für Euch und das es Spaß gemacht hat.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Danke, Heinz. War ne schöne Aktion, die sicher wiederholt wird. 
Gab sogar Sternschnuppen zu bewundern, die über uns hinwegsausten. 
Leider waren sowohl mein Vater als auch ich zu langsam, um uns einen Wunsch einfallen zu lassen.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Heinz. War ne schöne Aktion, die sicher wiederholt wird.
> Gab sogar Sternschnuppen zu bewundern, die über uns hinwegsausten.
> Leider waren sowohl mein Vater als auch ich zu langsam, um uns einen Wunsch einfallen zu lassen.


 
Nachts beim Angeln ist man doch auch nur wunschlos glücklich, vor allen weil die ganze Hektik wie beim Tagangeln entfällt, keine Besucher, keine Wanderer, keine Badende, keine Bootfahrer etc etc.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nachts beim Angeln ist man doch auch nur wunschlos glücklich, vor allen weil die ganze Hektik wie beim Tagangeln entfällt, keine Besucher, keine Wanderer, keine Badende, keine Bootfahrer etc etc.


...nur noch Du, die Mücken und die eine Wurzel, Stein, Ast... der/die einem fortwährend als Stolperfalle gereicht!


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei Zuviel Mücken nehme ich die Alte Lkw-Warnlampe mit, die wird mit Diesel betrieben. Keine Mücken und noch etwas Licht für die Wurzeln. Frage mich nicht wie alt, tippe auf 50er Jahre.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei zu vielen Mücken rauche ich mehr - klappr aber nur wenn ich nicht fahren muss


----------



## Tikey0815

Mückenstiche sind das Eine. Aber dass ein Vieh mit 10 Hirnzellen einen die ganze Nacht verarscht, ist das andere!


----------



## Ladi74

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mückenstiche sind das Eine. Aber dass ein Vieh mit 10 Hirnzellen einen die ganze Nacht verarscht, ist das andere!


Nicht so frauenfeindlich!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mückenstiche sind das Eine. Aber dass ein Vieh mit 10 Hirnzellen einen die ganze Nacht verarscht, ist das andere!


Du suchst dir die angelfreunde aus!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du suchst dir die angelfreunde aus!


Wohnst ja zu weit weg


----------



## Kochtopf

Die 3 € chinawaage scheint zu funzen,  für die drei mal in Jahr die ich sie brauche wird sie schicken


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wohnst ja zu weit weg


_ich_ wohne im Landkreis mit der höchsten Ükeldichte - also kann man schon sagen: ihr anderen wohnt zu weit weg


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> _ich_ wohne im Landkreis mit der höchsten Ükeldichte - also kann man schon sagen: ihr anderen wohnt zu weit weg


Ich auch. Aber weil wir alle zu viel beschäftigt sind, kommen wir irgendwie nicht zusammen zum angeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Aber weil wir alle zu viel beschäftigt sind, kommen wir irgendwie nicht zusammen zum angeln.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Irgendwas ist immer, aber es wird der Tag kommen


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist immer, aber es wird der Tag kommen


Ja, der Tag wird kommen. Ich glaube fest daran. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Manchmal wird man ja schon irgendwie vom Teufel geritten welch einen Aufwand man betreibt weil einem Mittags die Idee kommt ,lass uns an den See fahren und wir bleiben dann bis Morgen...………..
Gesagt getan.
Alles was man so braucht ins Auto,Bivy,2 Liegen ,Schlafsäcke Kocher ,Verpflegung ,Motor, Batterie , das ganze Tackle + Köder...………..
Auto,ein Kombi voll als wollte man zwei Wochen in den Urlaub fahren, macht vom Ladevolumen her keinen Unterschied.
Aber es soll ja auch an nichts fehlen .
Am See angekommen ,super keiner da, der See ist unser.
Also flux alles raus aus dem Auto ,Zelt aufgebaut usw. und los geht's.
Nun konnte Karpfenangeln 3.o beginnen.
Wetter spielte mit ,Regen war erst für den darauf folgenden Nachmittag angesagt.
Wie beim letzten mal wurden die Montagen wieder mit dem Boot ausgebracht ,bis auf einen Spot blieb alles beim alten.
So vergingen dann die ersten 4 Stunden ohne das sich etwas regte ,das war die zwei mal davor ganz anders.
Also hofften wir auf den Abend und vor allem die Nacht .
Gegen  19.45 dann der erste Biß und man konnte gleich nach dem aufnehmen der Rute spüren ,das ist kein großer Fisch.
Zutage kam ein Lederkarpfen ,die kann man in dem See an einer Hand abzählen deshalb ist mir da die Größe völlig egal.





Dann dauerte es eine halbe Stunde und bei der nächsten Rute ,die vor einem Seerosenfeld abgelegt wurde pfiff die Schnur von der Rolle.
Ein Spiegelkarpfen von 80 cm und 13 kg ging auf die Abhakmatte und dierekt wieder ins Wasser.
Dann wurde es ruhig auf dem See ,der vorher frische Südwestwind der das Wasser aufmischte ebbte auf null ab.




Leider etwas unscharf aber es war eine Klasse Atmosphäre am See.
Erst gegen Mitternacht regte sich dann wieder etwas an der Rute wo schon der erste Fisch gebissen hatte.





Es müssen nicht immer die ganz großen sein ,über solche Charakterfische freue ich mich genauso.
Dieser Fisch baut ein ganz ordentliches Kreuz auf .
Persönlich gefällt mir die gestreckte Variante die auch in dem See vorhanden ist besser.
Der nächste Biss kam dann Nachts gegen zwei Uhr und es hatte sich ganz schön abgekühlt als ich spärlich bekleidet den Drill mit einem weiteren Spiegelkarpfen begann, den ich dann noch im Wasser  vom Boot aus vom Haken befreite um die Montage gleich wieder raus zu bringen.
Es war eine fischige Nacht und an der Rute die vor dem Seerosenfeld abgelegt war ,versuchten wohl Brassen und Schleien die zwei 20 er Krillboillies am Haar irgenwie ins Maul zu bekommen , was sich immer wieder durch einzelne Pieptöne  vom Bissanzeiger bemerkbar machte.
An Schlaf war da nicht mehr zu denken.
Eine Kontrolle des Köders zeigte zwei schön bearbeitete Murmel die kurzerhand ersetz wurden .
Diesmal ein 16 er Popup  mit nem 20 er sinker.
Und wieder in Krill.
Nochmal ein paar zebröselte Boilies und eine Hand voll ganz belassener Murmeln zum Füttern verteilt und abwarten.
Nach Zehn Minuten zeigte mir der Swinger einen Fallbiss an und  einer Stör,zwei gibt es  in dem See, kam dann zum Vorschein.
Wenn der am Futterplatz war sind alle anderen Fische weg, das kenne ich bereits ,da tröstet auch die größe von 120 cm nicht drüber hinweg.
Bis zum zusammenpacken gegen 10 Uhr am Morgen ging dann nichts mehr aber es war mal wieder schön sich eine Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen zu haben.
Spinnrute wäre für den späten Abend oder frühen Morgen noch ne Option gewesen aber man denkt halt doch nicht immer an alles.


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Manchmal wird man ja schon irgendwie vom Teufel geritten welch einen Aufwand man betreibt weil einem Mittags die Idee kommt ,lass uns an den See fahren und wir bleiben dann bis Morgen...………..
> Gesagt getan.
> Alles was man so braucht ins Auto,Bivy,2 Liegen ,Schlafsäcke Kocher ,Verpflegung ,Motor, Batterie , das ganze Tackle + Köder...………..
> Auto,ein Kombi voll als wollte man zwei Wochen in den Urlaub fahren, macht vom Ladevolumen her keinen Unterschied.
> Aber es soll ja auch an nichts fehlen .
> Am See angekommen ,super keiner da, der See ist unser.
> Also flux alles raus aus dem Auto ,Zelt aufgebaut usw. und los geht's.
> Nun konnte Karpfenangeln 3.o beginnen.
> Wetter spielte mit ,Regen war erst für den darauf folgenden Nachmittag angesagt.
> Wie beim letzten mal wurden die Montagen wieder mit dem Boot ausgebracht ,bis auf einen Spot blieb alles beim alten.
> So vergingen dann die ersten 4 Stunden ohne das sich etwas regte ,das war die zwei mal davor ganz anders.
> Also hofften wir auf den Abend und vor allem die Nacht .
> Gegen  19.45 dann der erste Biß und man konnte gleich nach dem aufnehmen der Rute spüren ,das ist kein großer Fisch.
> Zutage kam ein Lederkarpfen ,die kann man in dem See an einer Hand abzählen deshalb ist mir da die Größe völlig egal.
> Anhang anzeigen 328364
> 
> 
> Dann dauerte es eine halbe Stunde und bei der nächsten Rute ,die vor einem Seerosenfeld abgelegt wurde pfiff die Schnur von der Rolle.
> Ein Spiegelkarpfen von 80 cm und 13 kg ging auf die Abhakmatte und dierekt wieder ins Wasser.
> Dann wurde es ruhig auf dem See ,der vorher frische Südwestwind der das Wasser aufmischte ebbte auf null ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 328365
> 
> Leider etwas unscharf aber es war eine Klasse Atmosphäre am See.
> Erst gegen Mitternacht regte sich dann wieder etwas an der Rute wo schon der erste Fisch gebissen hatte.
> Anhang anzeigen 328366
> 
> 
> Es müssen nicht immer die ganz großen sein ,über solche Charakterfische freue ich mich genauso.
> Dieser Fisch baut ein ganz ordentliches Kreuz auf .
> Persönlich gefällt mir die gestreckte Variante die auch in dem See vorhanden ist besser.
> Der nächste Biss kam dann Nachts gegen zwei Uhr und es hatte sich ganz schön abgekühlt als ich spärlich bekleidet den Drill mit einem weiteren Spiegelkarpfen begann, den ich dann noch im Wasser  vom Boot aus vom Haken befreite um die Montage gleich wieder raus zu bringen.
> Es war eine fischige Nacht und an der Rute die vor dem Seerosenfeld abgelegt war ,versuchten wohl Brassen und Schleien die zwei 20 er Krillboillies am Haar irgenwie ins Maul zu bekommen , was sich immer wieder durch einzelne Pieptöne  vom Bissanzeiger bemerkbar machte.
> An Schlaf war da nicht mehr zu denken.
> Eine Kontrolle des Köders zeigte zwei schön bearbeitete Murmel die kurzerhand ersetz wurden .
> Diesmal ein 16 er Popup  mit nem 20 er sinker.
> Und wieder in Krill.
> Nochmal ein paar zebröselte Boilies und eine Hand voll ganz belassener Murmeln zum Füttern verteilt und abwarten.
> Nach Zehn Minuten zeigte mir der Swinger einen Fallbiss an und  einer Stör,zwei gibt es  in dem See, kam dann zum Vorschein.
> Wenn der am Futterplatz war sind alle anderen Fische weg, das kenne ich bereits ,da tröstet auch die größe von 120 cm nicht drüber hinweg.
> Bis zum zusammenpacken gegen 10 Uhr am Morgen ging dann nichts mehr aber es war mal wieder schön sich eine Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen zu haben.
> Spinnrute wäre für den späten Abend oder frühen Morgen noch ne Option gewesen aber man denkt halt doch nicht immer an alles.


Dickes Petri,schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : super Bericht - danke dafür und natürlich ein fettes Petri heil! Einen Lederkarpfen (Stör auch) hatte ich noch nie - richtig schöner Fisch!


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend am Fluß nebenan, etwas die Bolo schwingen zur Entspannung.
War allerhand Betrieb am und auf dem Wasser - Ruderer, Kanuten, Standup-Paddler und Segelschüler. 
Später kam noch die Feuerwehr zu ner Übung (Wasser lassen oder so) und pumpte Wasser aus dem Fluß um es dann sofort wieder ins Gewässer zurückzuspritzen.
Waren wohl Azubis am Start.

Nen Regenguß gabs auch und den passenden Regenbogen danach:





Leider zog kein Fisch die Rute in einen Halbkreis, es bissen nur lütte.

Gab auf Mais etwa 15-20 Plötz und eine Güster.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen : super Bericht - danke dafür und natürlich ein fettes Petri heil! Einen Lederkarpfen (Stör auch) hatte ich noch nie - richtig schöner Fisch!


Danke dir.
Der Stör bietet einen interessanten Drill  ,wenn man den unter Druck setzt springt er auch komplett aus dem Wasser.
Alles recht spektakulär .
Aber die haben m.e. nichts in einem See verloren.
Auch nicht nur die zwei die da drin sind.
Manchmal nervt das extrem.


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas  Tolles Bild.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen  - danke! Das Foto ist mit nem Telefon gemacht, mit ner richtigen Kamera wärs besser geworden.
Und Stör-Besatz sehe ich ähnlich wie Du. Hier in der Gegend wüßte ich kein Gewässer, wo Stör besetzt wurde. 
Soll irgendwo so ne Art Angelpark geben mit Forellen und Exoten, aber da bleib ich fern.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend am Fluß nebenan, etwas die Bolo schwingen zur Entspannung.
> War allerhand Betrieb am und auf dem Wasser - Ruderer, Kanuten, Standup-Paddler und Segelschüler.
> Später kam noch die Feuerwehr zu ner Übung (Wasser lassen oder so) und pumpte Wasser aus dem Fluß um es dann sofort wieder ins Gewässer zurückzuspritzen.
> Waren wohl Azubis am Start.
> 
> Nen Regenguß gabs auch und den passenden Regenbogen danach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider zog kein Fisch die Rute in einen Halbkreis, es bissen nur lütte.
> 
> Gab auf Mais etwa 15-20 Plötz und eine Güster.


Petri, tolles Bild.


----------



## Mikesch

Stör soll lecker schmecken.


----------



## feederbrassen

@ geomas die Zwei Störe waren mal eine ,,Spende ".


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil, meine Herren @feederbrassen und @geomas! Geo fängt an einem Tag mehr mit Mais als ich bisher überhaupt, man hat immer Maden dabei und im Regelfall liegen Proteine vorne. Deswegen habe ich auch nur selten und mit durchwachsenen Erfolg konsequent mit Mais geangelt. spannend!


----------



## feederbrassen

mikesch schrieb:


> Stör soll lecker schmecken.


Hab ich schon gehört


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil, meine Herren @feederbrassen und @geomas! Geo fängt an einem Tag mehr mit Mais als ich bisher überhaupt, man hat immer Maden dabei und im Regelfall liegen Proteine vorne. Deswegen habe ich auch nur selten und mit durchwachsenen Erfolg konsequent mit Mais geangelt. spannend!



Petri dank!

#mais  Eigentlich wollte ich heute den Mais mit Scopex-Aroma (?) veredeln und testen. Hab die Flasche aber vergessen, also mit normalem Mais geangelt. 
Wenn ich problemlos Maden, Caster und Pinkies in richtig guter Qualität beziehen könnte, würde ich auch öfter auf Proteine setzen.
Vermutlich hab ich morgen gegen Abend wieder Zeit, vielleicht probier ich dann das Scopex-Zeugs.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Petri dank!
> 
> #mais  Eigentlich wollte ich heute den Mais mit Scopex-Aroma (?) veredeln und testen. Hab die Flasche aber vergessen, also mit normalem Mais geangelt.
> Wenn ich problemlos Maden, Caster und Pinkies in richtig guter Qualität beziehen könnte, würde ich auch öfter auf Proteine setzen.
> Vermutlich hab ich morgen gegen Abend wieder Zeit, vielleicht probier ich dann das Scopex-Zeugs.


Online nicht dein Ding oder Schwierigkeiten mit der Annahme?


----------



## geomas

Irgendetwas sträubt sich da in mir - Lebendköder online zu bestellen paßt nicht. 
Und seltsamerweise gibt es entweder richtig mieses Wetter oder unerwartete Arbeitseinsätze wenn ich Maden beim Angelladen geholt habe.
Dummerweise krieg ich die Krabbler auch nicht so gut gehältert wie Würmer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein toller Bericht @feederbrassen !
Störe gibt es hier nicht. Die find ich klasse auch wenn sie natürlich nicht in jedes Gewässer gehören!
So'n Vieh von drei-, vierhundert Kilo mal im Fraser River drillen......ein unerfüllbarer Traum.

Und auch Petri lieber @geomas .
Schön dass du tapfer immer wieder zu den lütten Plötz gehst und dich durchangelst.
Vielleicht beißt da ja auch mal n richtig großer Plötz??


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein toller Bericht @feederbrassen !
> 
> Son Vieh von drei-, vierhundert Kilo …..


 
Diese Größe werden unsere zwei nicht erreichen ,ich weiß gar nicht um welche Unterart es sich bei denen handelt.
Man munkelt was von um die 1,60 m.
Gewicht keine Ahnung ,bei 1,20 m wiegen sie rund 9 kg und bei dieser Jahreszeit fressen sie die ganze Zeit non Stop.
In die Futterluke passt auch ordentlich was rein.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das Probleme beim Störangeln ist, du weißt nicht welche Größe beißt gerade. Und wenn du mit Fischpellets am Karpfenangeln bist, für einen 2 mtr ist das kein Problem, mit deinem Tackle auf und davon zu schwimmen ohne ihn je zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben. Und meistens reißt dann das Vorfach. Wenn sich natürlich 1,30 mtr aus dem Wasser schrauben und springen wie ein Lachs, das ist schon toll.  Andere wiederum drehen sich komplett in deine Schnur und lassen sich dann ranpumpen wie ein nasser Sack. Wir haben mal einen von knapp einen Meter entnommen, einmal und nie wieder. Geschmacklich es geht, aber das Ausnehmen, erspare mir das noch mal. Und wie schon oben geschrieben, die Karpfenausrüstung muss an solchen Seen dann doch etwas stabiler sein. Und die passende Stelle zum Landen nicht vergessen, Steilkante fällt aus, Keschern bei den ganz großen meistens ebenfalls, und in Baggerseen geht es manchmal schon am Rand verdammt tief runter.


----------



## Tikey0815

Im Juli hatten mich liebe Freunde zum Jungesellenabschied für ein WE an einen Störteich in Ruhrgebiet eingeladen, war ein feuchtfröhliches Abenteuer mit viel Schabernack und Spaß.... Als ich dann am ersten Abend meinen ersten geschätzt 120er Stör am Landen war, riss er direkt vor meinen Füssen ab und verschwand im dunkeln. Ich war soo perplex und verärgert, dass ich das "STÖÖR Dich nicht dran" meiner Freunde erst 5 Minuten später verstand, aber dann saß es und ich werde es nie mehr vergessen


----------



## Hecht100+

Nicht das es STÖRt, aber hier noch ein Foto!!!


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Manchmal wird man ja schon irgendwie vom Teufel geritten welch einen Aufwand man betreibt weil einem Mittags die Idee kommt ,lass uns an den See fahren und wir bleiben dann bis Morgen...………..
> Gesagt getan.
> Alles was man so braucht ins Auto,Bivy,2 Liegen ,Schlafsäcke Kocher ,Verpflegung ,Motor, Batterie , das ganze Tackle + Köder...………..
> Auto,ein Kombi voll als wollte man zwei Wochen in den Urlaub fahren, macht vom Ladevolumen her keinen Unterschied.
> Aber es soll ja auch an nichts fehlen .
> Am See angekommen ,super keiner da, der See ist unser.
> Also flux alles raus aus dem Auto ,Zelt aufgebaut usw. und los geht's.
> Nun konnte Karpfenangeln 3.o beginnen.
> Wetter spielte mit ,Regen war erst für den darauf folgenden Nachmittag angesagt.
> Wie beim letzten mal wurden die Montagen wieder mit dem Boot ausgebracht ,bis auf einen Spot blieb alles beim alten.
> So vergingen dann die ersten 4 Stunden ohne das sich etwas regte ,das war die zwei mal davor ganz anders.
> Also hofften wir auf den Abend und vor allem die Nacht .
> Gegen  19.45 dann der erste Biß und man konnte gleich nach dem aufnehmen der Rute spüren ,das ist kein großer Fisch.
> Zutage kam ein Lederkarpfen ,die kann man in dem See an einer Hand abzählen deshalb ist mir da die Größe völlig egal.
> Anhang anzeigen 328364
> 
> 
> Dann dauerte es eine halbe Stunde und bei der nächsten Rute ,die vor einem Seerosenfeld abgelegt wurde pfiff die Schnur von der Rolle.
> Ein Spiegelkarpfen von 80 cm und 13 kg ging auf die Abhakmatte und dierekt wieder ins Wasser.
> Dann wurde es ruhig auf dem See ,der vorher frische Südwestwind der das Wasser aufmischte ebbte auf null ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 328365
> 
> Leider etwas unscharf aber es war eine Klasse Atmosphäre am See.
> Erst gegen Mitternacht regte sich dann wieder etwas an der Rute wo schon der erste Fisch gebissen hatte.
> Anhang anzeigen 328366
> 
> 
> Es müssen nicht immer die ganz großen sein ,über solche Charakterfische freue ich mich genauso.
> Dieser Fisch baut ein ganz ordentliches Kreuz auf .
> Persönlich gefällt mir die gestreckte Variante die auch in dem See vorhanden ist besser.
> Der nächste Biss kam dann Nachts gegen zwei Uhr und es hatte sich ganz schön abgekühlt als ich spärlich bekleidet den Drill mit einem weiteren Spiegelkarpfen begann, den ich dann noch im Wasser  vom Boot aus vom Haken befreite um die Montage gleich wieder raus zu bringen.
> Es war eine fischige Nacht und an der Rute die vor dem Seerosenfeld abgelegt war ,versuchten wohl Brassen und Schleien die zwei 20 er Krillboillies am Haar irgenwie ins Maul zu bekommen , was sich immer wieder durch einzelne Pieptöne  vom Bissanzeiger bemerkbar machte.
> An Schlaf war da nicht mehr zu denken.
> Eine Kontrolle des Köders zeigte zwei schön bearbeitete Murmel die kurzerhand ersetz wurden .
> Diesmal ein 16 er Popup  mit nem 20 er sinker.
> Und wieder in Krill.
> Nochmal ein paar zebröselte Boilies und eine Hand voll ganz belassener Murmeln zum Füttern verteilt und abwarten.
> Nach Zehn Minuten zeigte mir der Swinger einen Fallbiss an und  einer Stör,zwei gibt es  in dem See, kam dann zum Vorschein.
> Wenn der am Futterplatz war sind alle anderen Fische weg, das kenne ich bereits ,da tröstet auch die größe von 120 cm nicht drüber hinweg.
> Bis zum zusammenpacken gegen 10 Uhr am Morgen ging dann nichts mehr aber es war mal wieder schön sich eine Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen zu haben.
> Spinnrute wäre für den späten Abend oder frühen Morgen noch ne Option gewesen aber man denkt halt doch nicht immer an alles.



Dickes Petri
Und Glückwunsch zum schönen Angeltag..


----------



## phirania

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nicht das es STÖRt, aber hier noch ein Foto!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328368



Petri zum Stör(fall)


----------



## Orothred

Schöne Tiere....und wenn man mal einen filetiert hat, weiß man, was Arbeit ist


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo die Vorfreude steigt, morgen am Feiertag geht's in aller früh ans Altwasser. Wird ein Experimentier-Tag, da ich vorhabe im Bereich zu angeln, der seit diesem Frühjahr ausgebaggert wird. 
Wie tief ist es ohne dem Schlamm, wo werden die Fische stehen, speziell die Brassen. Werden Sie am Nord oder eher am Südufer sein. Wo werden Sie Nahrung suchen. Fragen über Fragen.  Da hoffe ich doch, dass ich ein paar Erkenntnisse sammeln kann fürs Königsfischen Anfang September


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nicht das es STÖRt, aber hier noch ein Foto!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328368


Petri zum Stör.Schönes Foto.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe in Ungarn einmal Stör probiert. Es war eine Orgie in 'Fett & Paprika' - einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger : viel Erfolg morgen! Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht!

@Professor Tinca : Petri dank! 
Zum Fluß nebenan geh ich ja normalerweise zum Entspannungsangeln, also ohne große Ambitionen. 
Einfach ne Angel, Kescher und etwas Kleinkram gegriffen und rübergeschlurft.
Da machts mir nix aus, wenn nur lütte Plötz beißen.


----------



## Andal

https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=Cormoran+Big+Trout+Trota

Schauen gar nicht so übel aus ...... und günstig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Naja, die Farben, wie eine Stop-Ampel rot/grün oder so, "Hier auf keinen Fall beißen"
Unten als Schwimmer von unten weiß und schwarz ist auch recht blöd, maximierter Kontrast.

Aber irgendwie müssen die Dinger jetze unter die Leute! 

Und ummalern des Unterwasserteils etc. geht immer.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, die Farben, wie eine Stop-Ampel rot/grün oder so...


Für "Halbblinde", wie mich, sicher kein Nachteil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die rote Spitze ist auf jeden Fall gut!
Rest nachbessern 
Die dürften in der Bauart der Schnurführung für allerlei andere verzögerte Führungen im Fließwasser gut sein.
Und gestern hab ich sowas durchaus gebraucht.

Da ich eh bei AM noch bestellen will ... schon mal danke für den Tip!


----------



## rustaweli

Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen: Petri und ne schöne Zeit! Dem Rest natürlich auch.
Meine Wenigkeit schafft es für die nächste Zeit nicht mehr an die heimischen Gewässer. Die nächsten Tage werden stressig und am Sonntag geht der Flieger für 3 Wochen nach Georgien. Werde dann sicher weniger mitlesen und Euch bißl vermissen  Die Pin, meine Avons und FC Schnur kommen aber auf jeden Fall mit. Angeltage mit Verwandschaft oder Freunden sind schon eine fest ausgemachte Sache. Einer mag auf Karpfen gehen. Dann geht es an einen feinen Fluß auf Forellen. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall wohl nur Trotten, auf Döbel(Kopri) und die Gepunkteten. Dann steht Uferangeln am See an. Da haue ich auch meine Pin raus auf Fiedis oder Barsche. Dann werde ich die Pin wohl leidvoll weglegen müssen, denn ein Boot wird schon hergerichtet für den See. Etwas freue ich mich schon, wenn nur die immerwährende Flugangst nicht wäre.
Vielleicht kann ich mich mal melden und mit schönen Berichten oder Bildern aufwarten.
Schöne Zeit Euch - werde mich aber Sonntag nochmals von Euch verabschieden.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen: Petri und ne schöne Zeit! Dem Rest natürlich auch.
> Meine Wenigkeit schafft es für die nächste Zeit nicht mehr an die heimischen Gewässer. Die nächsten Tage werden stressig und am Sonntag geht der Flieger für 3 Wochen nach Georgien. Werde dann sicher weniger mitlesen und Euch bißl vermissen  Die Pin, meine Avons und FC Schnur kommen aber auf jeden Fall mit. Angeltage mit Verwandschaft oder Freunden sind schon eine fest ausgemachte Sache. Einer mag auf Karpfen gehen. Dann geht es an einen feinen Fluß auf Forellen. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall wohl nur Trotten, auf Döbel(Kopri) und die Gepunkteten. Dann steht Uferangeln am See an. Da haue ich auch meine Pin raus auf Fiedis oder Barsche. Dann werde ich die Pin wohl leidvoll weglegen müssen, denn ein Boot wird schon hergerichtet für den See. Etwas freue ich mich schon, wenn nur die immerwährende Flugangst nicht wäre.
> Vielleicht kann ich mich mal melden und mit schönen Berichten oder Bildern aufwarten.
> Schöne Zeit Euch - werde mich aber Sonntag nochmals von Euch verabschieden.


Denn mal einen schönen Urlaub und viel Petri.


----------



## rippi

Hat Minimax eigentlich schon seine Waage bekommen?


----------



## Hering 58

rippi schrieb:


> Hat Minimax eigentlich schon seine Waage bekommen?


Nein,die hast du ihn noch nicht geschickt.


----------



## rippi

Ich habe sie ja nicht gewonnen. Und den anderen Kram, den ich dafür verscherbeln wollte auch nicht.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen: Petri und ne schöne Zeit! Dem Rest natürlich auch.
> Meine Wenigkeit schafft es für die nächste Zeit nicht mehr an die heimischen Gewässer. Die nächsten Tage werden stressig und am Sonntag geht der Flieger für 3 Wochen nach Georgien. Werde dann sicher weniger mitlesen und Euch bißl vermissen  Die Pin, meine Avons und FC Schnur kommen aber auf jeden Fall mit. Angeltage mit Verwandschaft oder Freunden sind schon eine fest ausgemachte Sache. Einer mag auf Karpfen gehen. Dann geht es an einen feinen Fluß auf Forellen. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall wohl nur Trotten, auf Döbel(Kopri) und die Gepunkteten. Dann steht Uferangeln am See an. Da haue ich auch meine Pin raus auf Fiedis oder Barsche. Dann werde ich die Pin wohl leidvoll weglegen müssen, denn ein Boot wird schon hergerichtet für den See. Etwas freue ich mich schon, wenn nur die immerwährende Flugangst nicht wäre.
> Vielleicht kann ich mich mal melden und mit schönen Berichten oder Bildern aufwarten.
> Schöne Zeit Euch - werde mich aber Sonntag nochmals von Euch verabschieden.


Dann wünsche ich dir mal einen schönen Urlaub in Georgien und tolle Angelerlebnisse. Ja, das mit der Flugangst kenn ich. 
Aber keine Sorge. Runter kommt man immer.
Am Montag geht es erst mal für mich für 10 Tage nach Boltenhagen und morgen geht es für mich und meiner Frau Richtung Osten auf einer Hochzeit. Für Boltenhagen werde ich mein Pilkgeschirr mitnehmen. Mal sehen, ob ich einen Kutter finde der trotz Dorschfangverbot raus fährt. Keine Ahnung wie es momentan dort oben läuft. Habe mich im Vorfeld nicht erkundigt. Ist ja auch kein Angelurlaub. Die Familie ist auch mit dabei.
@feederbrassen Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke. Tolle Bilder.

@geomas Auch dir ein herzliches Petri zu deinen Plötzen und Güstern. Den Regenbogen hast du gut eingefangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Einen guten Flug und einen erhohlsamen Urlaub in Georgien wünschen Dir

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli : ne gute Zeit in Georgien und einen komplikationslosen Flug wünsch ich Dir! Auf Deinen Bericht freu ich mich schon.


----------



## geomas

Heut Abend war ich erneut am Fluß nebenan, etwas andere Stelle. Hatte die Bolo mit, den Kescher und ne Tasche mit Kleinkram.
Diesmal war auch die Flasche mit dem Scopex-Aroma im Gepäck: hab etwas vom Mais damit „veredelt”. 
Das Zeugs riecht sehr stark nach Lebensmittelchemie - ultrasüß. Die Maiskörner klebten wie Sau und farblich veränderten sie sich in Richtung gelb-orange.

Als Alternativköder kam Breadpunch zum Einsatz. Alles wie gehabt an der üblichen Montage: 3g-Pose, kleines Olivenblei, Miniwirbel, kurzes Vorfach mit 12er LS2210 und etwa 10-12cm darüber Bißanzeigeschrot.

Nach zähem Start gab es dann doch gut 20 Plötz, die meisten zwischen gut 15 und gut 20cm. Ein paar mögen die 25cm geschrammt haben. 
Die erste Rotfeder des Jahres (falls ich nicht irre) aus dem Fluß nebenan hatte etwa 20cm und biß auf Breadpunch.

War ein schöner Abend ohne Pannen, Hänger, Abrisse oder dergleichen.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : Dir und Deiner Familie wünsch ich einen schönen Trip in den Osten und an die Ostsee! 
Wie es um Kutterfahrten bestellt ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Dir und Deiner Familie wünsch ich einen schönen Trip in den Osten und an die Ostsee!
> Wie es um Kutterfahrten bestellt ist weiß ich leider nicht.


Ich lass mich überraschen. Irgend etwas wird schon gehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : die Posentesterei ist nur aufgeschoben - am Fluß nebenan hab ich Angst um die Meisterwerke aus Deiner Manufaktur.


----------



## Jason

Kein Problem. Deine Angst ist berechtigt. Wäre wirklich schade drum. Es eilt ja auch nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @all!
Dir @jason 1 dann mal auch einen schönen Urlaub! Ich bleibe dabei, ich liebe die Ostküste, egal was die Welt noch so hergibt. Was Deinen Posenbau betrifft, ich glaube irgendwann bitte ich mal um eine Crashkurs Einführung in eben diesen. 
Petri @geomas zu den Plötzen! Ich mag sie irgendwie auch immer mehr. Ist ne tolle Angelei. Du kannst sie überall suchen, in allen Wassertiefen, von oben bis zum Grund. Auch Trotten in der Strömung, Ledgern oder im ruhigen Fahrwasser fischen. Noch dazu sind sie richtige kleine Kämpfer. Wie trotzig sie werden und zornig bis zum Schluß alles geben. Und wenn es kühler bis extrem kalt wird, mehren sich die Chancen auf Kapitale. Tolle Racker.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dir @jason 1 dann mal auch einen schönen Urlaub! Ich bleibe dabei, ich liebe die Ostküste, egal was die Welt noch so hergibt. Was Deinen Posenbau betrifft, ich glaube irgendwann bitte ich mal um eine Crashkurs Einführung in eben diesen


Das stimmt, die Ostsee ist schon sehr schön. Ich war auch schon öfter da. 
Einen Crashkurs im Posenbau geben ich dir gerne. Wir machen mal im Winter einen Termin aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli und @jason 1: Ich wünsche Euch auch einen erholsame Urlaube in Georgien bzw. an der Ostsee. Jason, ich würde Dir empfehlen, statt des Pilkgeschirrs lieber eine Rute mitzunehmen, mit der sich Meerforellenblinker auf Weite bringen lassen. Der Bereich vor der Steilküste bei Boltenhagen ist nach wie vor ein exzellentes Meerforellenrevier. Außerdem bewegen wir uns wettermäßig ja bereits in Richtung September und der ist für mich immer der beste Meerforellenmonat gewesen. Und deshalb habe ich auch im September eine Woche Ferienhaus auf Fehmarn gebucht.


----------



## Fischer45

Wuemmehunter, dann mußt du auch die Steilküste von Staberhuk anfahren. Dort habe ich, vor ein paar Jahren, im Juni einen unvergesslichen Abend gehabt. Ich habe vom Ufer mit Blinker und Beifänger, Dorsch auf Dorsch gefangen. Nicht die Größten, aber es hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Klaus, das werde ich auf jeden Fall tun! Der Bereich ums Staberhuk und die Steilküste vor Katherinenhof sind meine Lieblingsecken auf Fehmarn. Konnte schon einige Meerforellen und zahllose Hornhechte dort fangen. Ein Uferdorsch beim Spinnfischen war mir bislang jedoch noch nicht vergönnt.


----------



## Orothred

So, Samstag gehts nach Däääänemark für zwei Wochen  Berichte über Forellen passen ja weniger ins Ükel, insofern wirds da eher still um mich sein


----------



## feederbrassen

Da bekomm ich ja nur vom mitlesen schon richtig Lust auf diese abwechslungsreiche Art der Angelei.
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg dabei und unvergessliche Stunden beim fischen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wir fahren mitte September für 2 Wochen, bin schon total hibbelig aufs Küsten und Bootangeln


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @rustaweli und @jason 1: Ich wünsche Euch auch einen erholsame Urlaube in Georgien bzw. an der Ostsee. Jason, ich würde Dir empfehlen, statt des Pilkgeschirrs lieber eine Rute mitzunehmen, mit der sich Meerforellenblinker auf Weite bringen lassen. Der Bereich vor der Steilküste bei Boltenhagen ist nach wie vor ein exzellentes Meerforellenrevier. Außerdem bewegen wir uns wettermäßig ja bereits in Richtung September und der ist für mich immer der beste Meerforellenmonat gewesen. Und deshalb habe ich auch im September eine Woche Ferienhaus auf Fehmarn gebucht.


Danke für den Hinweis. Dann werde ich wohl eine Blinkerrute und genug Zubehör mit einpacken. Frißt ja kein Brot.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Ich werde dann morgen nochmal am Kanal mein Glück versuchen...
Da muss dieses Jahr noch was gehen...


----------



## Jason

Sagt mir mal bitte was für eine Rolle mit welcher Schnurstärke für Meerforelle am besten geeignet ist.

Gruß Jason
Gehört ja eigentlich hier gar nicht rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal bitte was für eine Rolle mit welcher Schnurstärke für Meerforelle am besten geeignet ist.




3000er oder 4000er Rolle.
0,25er Mono oder dünnes Geflecht z.B. 0,12er Spiderwire stealth(damit wirfste noch etwas weiter als mit der Mono falls nötig).

Rute 2,70 - 3,30m
WG bis  40 oder 50 gr. reicht für die üblichen 18 - 28gr. Mefo-Blinker.


----------



## Jason

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ist alles vorhanden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann viel Erfolg.


----------



## Jason

Am Montag geht es da hoch. Mal sehen wann ich zum pietschen komme. Werde berichten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Am Montag geht es da hoch. Mal sehen wann ich zum pietschen komme. Werde berichten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich drück Dir die Daumen! Kommt vor allem heil hoch und gesund wieder zurück. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bin heute mal mit der Gufi- Rute fremdgegangen! Gab zwei prächtige Allerbarsche und ne hübsche Stelle, die mal mit der Feederrute beackern werde.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bin heute mal mit der Gufi- Rute fremdgegangen! Gab zwei prächtige Allerbarsche und ne hübsche Stelle, die mal mit der Feederrute beackern werde.




Schäm dich wat! 

Aber Stellenerkundung ist auch nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Heut Abend war ich erneut am Fluß nebenan, etwas andere Stelle. Hatte die Bolo mit, den Kescher und ne Tasche mit Kleinkram.
> Diesmal war auch die Flasche mit dem Scopex-Aroma im Gepäck: hab etwas vom Mais damit „veredelt”.
> Das Zeugs riecht sehr stark nach Lebensmittelchemie - ultrasüß. Die Maiskörner klebten wie Sau und farblich veränderten sie sich in Richtung gelb-orange.
> 
> Als Alternativköder kam Breadpunch zum Einsatz. Alles wie gehabt an der üblichen Montage: 3g-Pose, kleines Olivenblei, Miniwirbel, kurzes Vorfach mit 12er LS2210 und etwa 10-12cm darüber Bißanzeigeschrot.
> 
> Nach zähem Start gab es dann doch gut 20 Plötz, die meisten zwischen gut 15 und gut 20cm. Ein paar mögen die 25cm geschrammt haben.
> Die erste Rotfeder des Jahres (falls ich nicht irre) aus dem Fluß nebenan hatte etwa 20cm und biß auf Breadpunch.
> 
> War ein schöner Abend ohne Pannen, Hänger, Abrisse oder dergleichen.


Petri @geomas zu den Plötzen!


----------



## geomas

^ Petri dank, Hartmut! 

Heute war ich mal nicht pietschen, Lust hatte ich schon, war angesichts des ungemütlichen Wetters aber zu träge.


----------



## MS aus G

Och menno, mein (Angel-)Urlaub liegt noch 9 Wochen voraus!!!

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Urlaub mit hoffentlich ordentlich Fisch und kommt alle gesund und munter wieder!!!

Da ist ja bald nicht mehr viel los hier, wenn alle im Urlaub sind!?!

Naja, hat sich ja auch jeder seinen Urlaub verdient!!!

Allen Fängern noch ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Auch ich konnte die Tage 2x ans Wasser und was ist passiert, hilfe keine Barben mehr da!?!

Das Wetter passte doch eigentlich, allerdings war das Wasser etwas höher als erwartet, so das ich wohl nicht in der "richtigen" Spur geangelt habe!?! Es gab wohl einige Bisse, aber irgendwie wollte es an diesem Abend nicht "flutschen"!!! Zum Glück blieben dann noch 3 Aale hängen, wovon einer sogar Maß gehabt hätte!





2 Tage später wollte ich das dann nochmal "überprüfen"!

Es war wohl zum Glück nur ein "Ausrutscher"! Gleicher Ort, gleiche Stelle, gleicher Köder und es scheint Herbst zu werden!

Der erste Biss, der erste Fisch, die erste Barbe, klein aber fein!!! Okay, wieso dann nicht 2 Tage vorher? Gut der Wasserstand war etwa 25cm gefallen,...! 

Es ging munter weiter mit den Bissen und auch Fischen, aber heraus kamen nicht, wie den ganzen Sommer Barben oder Aale, diesmal gab es eine wunderschöne Palette an Weserfischis: Angefangen mit der Barbe, gefolgt vom kleinen Döbel, dann eine kleine Zährte, dann wieder Barbe, dann wieder Zährte, ein Gründling sollte auch nicht fehlen und auf den Tauwurm mit einer Bienenmade gab es dann noch eine bessere Zährte von gut 35cm! Zu guter Letzt gab es dann noch einen Mitternachtsdöbel auch auf den "Großen Köder"!!! Unterbrochen wurde das ganze noch von 3 Aalen, der kleineren Sorte!!! 

Alles in allem also, in meinen Augen, ein Sahneabend mit den unterschiedlichsten Fischis!!!


















Allen ein schönes und hoffentlich fischreiches Wochenende mit einem dicken Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Super, Mario, tolle Fische, toller Abend in G an der W, Petri! Und wie immer von Dir ein toller Bericht. Danke dafür!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch von mir ein Petri Heil, Mario!

Schöner Bericht und ein hübscher Strauß Fische.


----------



## geomas

Das nenn ich mal abwechslungsreiches Angeln, Mario! Herzliches Petri heil!


----------



## Kochtopf

Toll dass ihr alle zum angeln kommt und vor allem auch fangt. In meinem angeljahr ist der Wurm drin, ich komme viel zu selten raus und Schneider selbst mit bewährten Methoden an bewährten Stellen, aber eure Berichte sind was für mein Herz, danke dafür! 

Petri Heil euch allen, ich gucke heute Abend Bundesliga und betrinken mich mit einem Kumpel. Wenn ich wie NS Dakota schreibe seht es mir nach  dann ist der Abend eskaliert


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich bin zwar ein großer Freund der ARD- Bundesligakonferenz, aber heute Abend fahre ich lieber an die Aller zum  BrassenFeedern. Aber  viel Spaß bei Bayern gegen Hertha.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg an der Aller, @Wuemmehunter ! 

Ich war in meinem Leben bei ungefähr 1000 Fußballspielen und finde Fußball im TV extrem öde, egal wer spielt. 
Aber mit etwas Alkohol und bei abgeschaltetem Ton kann man sich Bundesliga sicher mal geben ;-)

Hab neulich beim Angeln den Kanu-Polo-Spielern beim Training zugesehen, das ist mal echt ne fetzige (Rand-) Sportart.


----------



## daci7

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> [...] Aber  viel Spaß bei Bayern gegen Hertha.


Dabei kann man doch keinen Spaß haben ... hust hust ... Pest gegen Cholera ... hust.
Ich werd mich heute Abend auch mal kurz an den Altarm verpieseln und versuchen noch eine Schleie oder sogar nen Karpfen raus zu kitzeln - mindestens aber ein paar Rotaugen sollten drin sein.
Und ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf die nächste Woche, dann werde ich mit der Rute vom Schleienpapst höchst persönlich angreifen - da kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen.
Achja - heute war ich mal kurz vor dem Frühstück ein neues Gewässer abklappern in dem ich Döbel vermutet habe... leider hat mich nicht wie erwartet ein klares Flüsschen, sondern ein stinkiger, algiger Rinnsal erwartet ... da werde ich mich jedenfalls nicht hinsetzen.
Petri Jungs - zieht gut was raus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal bitte was für eine Rolle mit welcher Schnurstärke für Meerforelle am besten geeignet ist.


Warnung vor der Geflecht-Schnur und "Weichware" Superweich u. 8fachgeflochten, zumal bei herbstlichen Verhältnissen.
Daiwa J-Braid x8 geht z.B. erst sicher ab 0.18
Die Geflechtschnur kann bei dünn eigentlich gar nicht hart und fest genug (eng geflochten) sein, um unter allen widrigen Bedingungen sauber auf und vor allem beim Wurf auch wieder linear abzuspulen. Es gibt nicht wenige, die schwören dafür auf Fusionssschnüre.
Wurfweite ist nicht so wichtig wie zuallererst Tüdelschlaufen zu vermeiden, das hat *alleroberste Priorität* bei tausenden Würfen in allen Angler-Konditionszuständen samt evtl. mal sehr schwach ziehenden Blinkern.
Und Mono würde ich nur als Reservespule mitnehmen.
Und nimm ein paar längliche ~12cm GuFis mit 14-21g Köpfen mit, für evtl. Dorsche tief angeln. (auch Tip für Wuemmehunter )
Good Luck!

Nachtrag: Die Daiwa J-Braid x4 0.17 grün ist gemessen 0.19mm und erscheint mir sehr passend fest bleibend, gibt auch keine Klagen im Board. 
Hab ich auf meiner Weitwurfmaschine noch nicht rausgerockt, kommt erst im September'19.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> und finde Fußball im TV extrem öde, egal wer spielt.
> Aber mit etwas Alkohol und bei abgeschaltetem Ton kann man sich Bundesliga sicher mal geben ;-)


Und dieses Fußballzugucken wird auch noch verbreitet als Sport gerühmt! 

Für mich ist das nur als Selberspielen mit dem Gegenteil von Holzhackerbuben (also so ala english fair) was feines, sonst doof.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> Und nimm ein paar längliche GuFis mit 14-21g Köpfen mit, für evtl. Dorsche tief angeln.
> Good Luck!



Statt GuFis kann ich große „HellGies” empfehlen - zuletzt mein mit Abstand bester Dorschköder. 
Die sind auch prima Süßwasser-Köder.
Gufis gingen mal so, mal so. Mit Twistern gabs oft aggressive Plattfische.


----------



## rustaweli

So werte Ükelianer, noch 2x Spätschicht, dann geht es los. 
Arztbesuch ist erledigt, Tavor abgeholt. Während meine Frau an Klamotten denkt, welche mit sollen, drehen sich meine um Angelzeugs 
Jetzt mal meine Frage an Euch. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Trotten mit Köderfischen? Möchte dies dort an einem Fluss probieren, auf Forellen und Döbel, mit Pin und Avon. Was meint Ihr, wie am besten anködern? Lippenbeköderung, klassisch,...? Wie sollte die Bebleiung aussehen?
Danke und Petri!


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Och menno, mein (Angel-)Urlaub liegt noch 9 Wochen voraus!!!
> 
> Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Urlaub mit hoffentlich ordentlich Fisch und kommt alle gesund und munter wieder!!!
> 
> Da ist ja bald nicht mehr viel los hier, wenn alle im Urlaub sind!?!
> 
> Naja, hat sich ja auch jeder seinen Urlaub verdient!!!
> 
> Allen Fängern noch ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Auch ich konnte die Tage 2x ans Wasser und was ist passiert, hilfe keine Barben mehr da!?!
> 
> Das Wetter passte doch eigentlich, allerdings war das Wasser etwas höher als erwartet, so das ich wohl nicht in der "richtigen" Spur geangelt habe!?! Es gab wohl einige Bisse, aber irgendwie wollte es an diesem Abend nicht "flutschen"!!! Zum Glück blieben dann noch 3 Aale hängen, wovon einer sogar Maß gehabt hätte!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328455
> 
> 
> 2 Tage später wollte ich das dann nochmal "überprüfen"!
> 
> Es war wohl zum Glück nur ein "Ausrutscher"! Gleicher Ort, gleiche Stelle, gleicher Köder und es scheint Herbst zu werden!
> 
> Der erste Biss, der erste Fisch, die erste Barbe, klein aber fein!!! Okay, wieso dann nicht 2 Tage vorher? Gut der Wasserstand war etwa 25cm gefallen,...!
> 
> Es ging munter weiter mit den Bissen und auch Fischen, aber heraus kamen nicht, wie den ganzen Sommer Barben oder Aale, diesmal gab es eine wunderschöne Palette an Weserfischis: Angefangen mit der Barbe, gefolgt vom kleinen Döbel, dann eine kleine Zährte, dann wieder Barbe, dann wieder Zährte, ein Gründling sollte auch nicht fehlen und auf den Tauwurm mit einer Bienenmade gab es dann noch eine bessere Zährte von gut 35cm! Zu guter Letzt gab es dann noch einen Mitternachtsdöbel auch auf den "Großen Köder"!!! Unterbrochen wurde das ganze noch von 3 Aalen, der kleineren Sorte!!!
> 
> Alles in allem also, in meinen Augen, ein Sahneabend mit den unterschiedlichsten Fischis!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328456
> Anhang anzeigen 328457
> Anhang anzeigen 328458
> Anhang anzeigen 328459
> Anhang anzeigen 328460
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328461
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328462
> 
> 
> Allen ein schönes und hoffentlich fischreiches Wochenende mit einem dicken Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario,Schöner Bericht und Bilder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Statt GuFis kann ich große „HellGies” empfehlen - zuletzt mein mit Abstand bester Dorschköder.
> Die sind auch prima Süßwasser-Köder.
> Gufis gingen mal so, mal so. Mit Twistern gabs oft aggressive Plattfische.


Die Hellgies gibts ja bis 7z, das ist schon was mehr an Größe als die zuerst gefundenen 3z.
Die kleinen könnte ich mir auch fürs Süßwasser auf den Superdöbel und Barbendöbel gut vorstellen.
Der Fin-S ist auch vom selben Hersteller und hat gefangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde mich am angeln auf Hecht orientieren und alles ein zwei Nummern kleiner. Stelle es mir schwierig vor, den Köfi lebensecht von der Strömung tragen zu lassen, insofern ist Nasenanköderung sicher möglich. Interessantes Thema, freue mich auf einen Bericht


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Hellgies gibts ja bis 7z, das ist schon was mehr an Größe als die zuerst gefundenen 3z.
> Die kleinen könnte ich mir auch fürs Süßwasser auf den Superdöbel und Barbendöbel gut vorstellen.
> Der Fin-S ist auch vom selben Hersteller und hat gefangen.



Die HellGies in 7 Zoll waren für mich der Bringer (vom Boot auf Dorsch). 
Kleine Gummikrabben würde ich gerne mal probieren, hab aber keine wirklich guten gefunden.
Die Fin-S hab ich in 10 Zoll auch auf Dorsch probiert, aber mit deutlich weniger Erfolg als die 7er HellGies..

HellGies in klein sind prima für Barsch.


Sorry für das Raubfischgedöns, Leute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> HellGies in klein sind prima



Jupp.
Am Dropshot oder Texas/Carolinarig hatte ich damit gute Erfolge.


Nun aber genug vom Räubergedöns.


----------



## Andal

Mit "Larven" in 1 und 2 Zoll kannst aber auch problemlos Weissfische erbeuten. Die sind da nicht ete pe tete.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wann kommt denn eigentlich @Minimax wieder ?

Weiß das jemand?

@Kochtopf 
PöttPött?


----------



## Andal

Ich glaube, wenn er den Balkan einmal umgegraben hat.


----------



## phirania

Still ruht der Kanal...


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend die Herren,

an dieser Stelle ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir. Die letzten Wochen hab ich mich hier rar gemacht, das wird sich aber sicher auch bald wieder ändern. Und dann muss ich erstmal Seiten über Seiten nachlesen und gucken, was ich alles verpasst habe. 

Hoffentlich habt ihr zwischenzeitlich gut gefangen, ich schicke mal ein Petri an die ganze Runde!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Still ruht der Kanal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328527


Schönes Bild Kalle,hast du was gefangen?


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild Kalle,hast du was gefangen?



Bisher nur einen Krebs...
Die Zander schauen alle Fußball


----------



## Tricast

So, dann werde ich auch mal berichten wie es heute war. Wir wollten auch mal versuchen mit leichten Gepäck ans Wasser zu gehen. Frau Hübner hat sich meine alten Meps geschnappt und die Daiwa Shogun um auf Barsch und Forelle zu angeln. Leider war das aber eine Zielfischrute mit der Bezeichnung PIKE. 2 kleine Hechte waren die Ausbeute. Und ich war mit meinen neu erstandenen Klappstuhl am Abzugsgraben und ganz kleinen Gepäck. Paar Schrote, paar lose Haken, Hakenlöser und ein paar Maden. An der Matche hatte ich schon vorher einen Dibber mit gelber Spitze in 3 gr. montiert. Nach dem Ausloten nahm ich Platz auf dem Klappstuhl und ließ es langsam angehen. Nachdem Frau Hübner vorbeigeschaut hat dachte ich mal eine schlaue Bemerkung machen zu müssen. "So ein Dibber ist genau das Richtige für ältere Herren, entweder man sieht ihn oder er ist weg." Dann ging der Schuß nach hinten los! Dibber mit gelber Spitze: "Dann fehlen ja nur noch die drei schwarzen Punkte". Nach meiner Bemerkung das es schon ganz gut geht mit dem Klappstuhl nur fehlt noch ein Ködertablett wurde ich darauf hingewiesen das Minimax das auch nicht hat und nicht braucht. Es war mal wieder ein gelungener Freitag Nachmittag.

Viele Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Andal

... schönen Gruß an Frau Hübner.

Schwarze Punkte auf gelbem Grund und ein Stuhl schließen sich nicht aus. Sie machen das Gefuhrwerke nur komfortabler!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht, Heinz! 
Und, wurde der Dibber mal unter Wasser gezogen?


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend kurz am Wasser - Arbeitsfrustabbau-Angeln.


Hatte noch einen winzigen Rest an Scopex-Mais:





Die winzigen Ameisen lieben Scopex, ich lieb die superpraktischen EMSA-Dosen.

Ging wieder ratz-fatz - direkt beim ersten Wurf nach dem Ausloten zog die Pose weg.
Darauf war ich nicht eingestellt und setzte den Anhieb ins Leere. Neuer Wurf, sofort Biß, Fisch hängt - Plötz von etwa 20cm.
Auch der nächste Fisch war von dieser Art und Größe. Gab dann ein paar undeutliche Zupfer und ich hab auf ne Waggler-Montage umgebaut.

Die dünne Antenne zeigte* Hebebisse sehr viel deutlicher an als die zuvor benutzte Bolopose mit recht dicker Spitze.





Exner-Waggler „Moric” ähnlich den „Stillwater Blue” oder „Glowtip-Antenna”-Modellen von Drennan
In der Dämmerung ist die Antenne naturgemäß weniger gut zu sehen als die dickere Spitze der Bolopose.

Es kamen noch vier Plötz an Land, zwei Ü20, zwei deutlich drunter.
Beim Zusammenpacken hat mein Kescherstiel noch die Biege gemacht.
Der muß bei einem der letzten Angeltrips unbemerkt einen wegbekommen haben.




*) bei entsprechender Bebleiung...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, und ein wunderbar stimmungsvolles Bild hast du wieder gemacht.


----------



## ulli1958m

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Warnung vor der Geflecht-Schnur und "Weichware" Superweich u. 8fachgeflochten, zumal bei herbstlichen Verhältnissen.
> Daiwa J-Braid x8 geht z.B. erst sicher ab 0.18


mh....muss/sollte ich meine geplante Neuanschaffung Daiwa J-Braid x8 in 0,10mm nochmal überdenken?? .....wollte sie zum Weitwurf-Feedern nutzen ( 60 bis max 85m )


----------



## ulli1958m

Heute etwas früher Feierabend gemacht weil ich mal _wieder Schleim an den Fingern spüren wollte_
@kati48268 ....ich ändere den Text nicht...wer böses/schönes denkt 

Also ab zum DEK zwischen Münster und Greven.... und ja es war echt gut, denn ich konnte weit über 20 gute Rotaugen zwischen 25cm und 38cm zum kurzen Landgang überreden....ein paar Ukels verirrten sich und schnappten ebenfalls den 14er Haken bestückt mit drei/vier Maden.
Futter war ein Restemix aus Method-Scorpex von Geers*, *TK Feedermix - Roach und ready to use Particles rot & gelb von HJG Drescher 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Schwierig war nur das werfen des 40gr Speed-Korbs auf die 50m Bahn, denn der Wind kam zum Teil kräftig aus Richtung 10Uhr....also donnerte mein Körbchen oft auf 2 Uhr ins Wasser.....egal....hab ich halt einen großen Futterplatz angelegt  .....was sich auch auszahlte, denn zwei 35er und das 38er Rotauge habe ich auf zwei Uhr gefangen 

Heftig war heute auch der Binnen-Schiffsverkehr....reichlich unterwegs, was in meinen Augen aber fangtechnisch fast nie nachteilig ist. Fische beissen oft kurz vor oder nach der Vorbeifahrt der Pötte. 








Hihi....heute alles richtig gemacht bezüglich Arbeitszeitverkürzung 





Mist....bei Vollbild sind meine Bilder immer zuuuu groß...sorry


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend kurz am Wasser - Arbeitsfrustabbau-Angeln.
> 
> 
> Hatte noch einen winzigen Rest an Scopex-Mais:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die winzigen Ameisen lieben Scopex, ich lieb die superpraktischen EMSA-Dosen.
> 
> Ging wieder ratz-fatz - direkt beim ersten Wurf nach dem Ausloten zog die Pose weg.
> Darauf war ich nicht eingestellt und setzte den Anhieb ins Leere. Neuer Wurf, sofort Biß, Fisch hängt - Plötz von etwa 20cm.
> Auch der nächste Fisch war von dieser Art und Größe. Gab dann ein paar undeutliche Zupfer und ich hab auf ne Waggler-Montage umgebaut.
> 
> Die dünne Antenne zeigte* Hebebisse sehr viel deutlicher an als die zuvor benutzte Bolopose mit recht dicker Spitze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exner-Waggler „Moric” ähnlich den „Stillwater Blue” oder „Glowtip-Antenna”-Modellen von Drennan
> In der Dämmerung ist die Antenne naturgemäß weniger gut zu sehen als die dickere Spitze der Bolopose.
> 
> Es kamen noch vier Plötz an Land, zwei Ü20, zwei deutlich drunter.
> Beim Zusammenpacken hat mein Kescherstiel noch die Biege gemacht.
> Der muß bei einem der letzten Angeltrips unbemerkt einen wegbekommen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) bei entsprechender Bebleiung...


Petri Georg,schönes Bild von dein Gewässer.Sind die Ameisen fängig?


----------



## Andal

Scopex wird auch auf immer ein Rätsel bleiben, was es nun wirklich ist und aus was es besteht. Jedes Fabrikat ist ein bisschen anders. Das Original von Kevin Nash ist ja leider für immer Geschichte.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @ulli1958m  und danke für den schönen Bericht! 

An meiner Feierabend-Angelstelle nebenan gibts ja nur Boote, Kanus... keine „dicken Pötte” - aber wenn die Boote im flachen Wasser etwas Welle machen, ist dies nie zum Nachteil. Die Bisse kommen häufig direkt danach.

@Hering 58  und @Tobias85 : danke! Mit ner großen Kamera wäre das Bild (technisch) besser geworden. Und ne, die Ameisen blieben an Land.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Scopex wird auch auf immer ein Rätsel bleiben, was es nun wirklich ist und aus was es besteht. Jedes Fabrikat ist ein bisschen anders. Das Original von Kevin Nash ist ja leider für immer Geschichte.



Also ich kenne nur die Variante von Timarmix und dieses „Scopex” riecht außerordentlich süßlich. Richtig penetrant süß. Etwas vanillig meine ich zu schnuppern, aber meine Nase (der olle Zinken) ist nach 3 Jahrzehnten Tobacco nicht sehr sensibel.


----------



## Andal

Den süßlich-vanilligen Touch haben sie alle. Mal mehr, mal weniger Butaric in der Mischung. Fraglos eines der erfolgreichsten Aromen, neben Banane, Erdbeer und Vanille pur. Was und wieso Scopex wirkt, weiss ich auch nicht. Aber der gelbe Scopex-Mais von Pescaviva ist eine brandgefährliche Waffe.


----------



## geomas

Ich hab das mit der Scopex-Behandlung von Mais von Nick Speed, einem britischen Match-Crack. Ein direkter Vergleich Dosenmais mit/ohne Scopex ist solo schwer zu bewerkstelligen, aber es gilt ja letztlich, mit Vertrauen in den Köder zu angeln und dieses Grundvertrauen ist bei Mais ohnehin gegeben.
Das Knoblauch-Aroma in Flüssigform hab ich aber noch nicht probiert. Vielleicht gibts demnächst fliegende Fische in, an und über der Warnow zu sehen.

Als Ersatz-Kescherstock hab ich mir übrigens den Zebco Cool Senkstab/-stock bestellt.


----------



## daci7

Kurze Rückmeldung: es gab etliche Plötz zwischen fingerlang und 27cm - auf Madenbündel haben sich selbst die Winzlinge gestürzt daher bin ich schnell auf zwei Maiskörner hoch.
Leider gab es weder Schleie noch Karpfen noch sonst einen anderen Fisch. Trotzdem war es sehr kurzweilig und das Bier war lecker!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Scopex wird auch auf immer ein Rätsel bleiben, was es nun wirklich ist und aus was es besteht. Jedes Fabrikat ist ein bisschen anders.* Das Original von Kevin Nash ist ja leider für immer Geschichte.*



Nö.
Gibt es seit einer Weile wieder:

https://www.eurocarp.de/baits/liquide/nashbaits/nash-scopex-no-1-75ml.html


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @ulli1958m und @geomas !

Die Plötzen sind wohl so recht in Beißlaune bei euch momentan.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

*Rs


Tobias85 schrieb:



			Nabend die Herren,

an dieser Stelle ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir. Die letzten Wochen hab ich mich hier rar gemacht, das wird sich aber sicher auch bald wieder ändern. Und dann muss ich erstmal Seiten über Seiten nachlesen und gucken, was ich alles verpasst habe. 

Hoffentlich habt ihr zwischenzeitlich gut gefangen, ich schicke mal ein Petri an die ganze Runde!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Das wäre klasse, Tobias85! Wir freuen uns, wenn Du uns wieder häufigerer im wunderbaren Ükel beehrst. Ich für meine Verhältnisse habe bislang einen ganz guten Sommer gehabt, auch wenn die wirklich denkwürdigen Fische noch fehlen. Aber vielleicht kommen die noch.

Aus der gestern von mir erstmals mit der Feederrute befischten Stelle, einigen wirklich spannend aussehenden Buhnenfeldern in einer Aller-Außenkurve, wahrscheinlich aber eher nicht. In den vergleichsweise kleinen, aber über eine heftigen Kehrströmung verfügenden Buhnenfelder, konnte ich ja vor einigen Tagen ganz gut Barsche beim gufieren fangen. Gestern Abend dann drei Stunden der Versuch, mit der Feederrute Weißfischmäßig zu punkten. War kein wirklich berauschender Angelabend! Warum? Leider ist die Grundel die dominierde Art in dem Bereich. Auf eine Plötzen kamen ziemlich genau acht Grundeln. Vier Plötzen habe ich gefangen... Naja, ein Barsch und eine Wollhandkrabbe waren auch dabei. Da sieht man mal wieder: Ein Plätzchen kann wirklich idyllisch aussehen, ein Garant für gute Fänge ist das nicht. 

So, allen die in den letzten Tagen am Wasser waren (mit oder ohne Erfolg) Petri Heil und allen die am Wochenende an Wasser kommen kommen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden am Wasser.



*


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @ulli1958m @geomas @daci7 zu Euren schönen Plötzen. Da bekomme ich ja jetzt schon Heimweh nach meinem Hausgewässer. Klasse Fische!


----------



## rustaweli

Auf der Suche nach Lösungen für's Trotten mit Köfi, blättere ich gerade durch Empfehlungen der alten Weisen. Blieb aber kurz irgendwie bei Plötzen hängen. Da diese hier ja gerade gern gefangen werden, mal ein kleiner Auszug aus alter Literatur mit einem Vergleich zum Lachsfischen  An andere Stelle wird auch gewarnt, die Plötze zu nah an die Oberfläche zu führen, da diese durch Schläge und Sprünge im Drill ihren Schwarm warnt und vergrämt. Auch solle man sie ja nicht an gefangener Stelle zurücksetzen, da sie ebenfalls den Schwarm warnt  Hier der "Lachsvergleich", falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Interessant.
Wat is dat fürn Buch rusty ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> *
> Aus der gestern von mir erstmals mit der Feederrute befischten Stelle.................... *



Ein lauschiges Plätzchen hast du da @Wuemmehunter .

Toll.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Wat is dat fürn Buch rusty ?



"Angelsport im Süsswasser", von Karl Heintz. Wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.


----------



## geomas

@daci7 : Petri heil und Glückwunsch zu Deiner edlen Bolo!

@Wuemmehunter : Petri heil und danke für Deinen Bericht. Schade, daß die Quälgeister den Angelabend torpediert haben.

(im Fluß nebenan habe ich exakt 1 Grundel gefangen - etwa 100m flußabwärts meiner üblichen Angelstellen)


@rustaweli : super Auszug, macht echt Spaß, die Formulierungen der „Alten” zu lesen.

@Professor Tinca : Eieiei, der Preis ist heiß vom Nash-Scopex. Vielleicht/vermutlich extrem konzentriert. 
Und schon mein billiges Scopex riecht wie Super-GAU in der Weihnachtsbäckerei (der Angler auch, wenn er sich nicht vorsieht).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, der Preis ist heiß vom Nash-Scopex. Vielleicht/vermutlich extrem konzentriert.
> Und schon mein billiges Scopex riecht wie Super-GAU in der Weihnachtsbäckerei (der Angler auch, wenn er sich nicht vorsieht).



Ja Scopex ist schon super.
Brachsen, Schleien und Karpfen mögen das auch gern.
Im Teig, Mais, Boilies.....


----------



## geomas

Stichwort Brachsen, Schleien, Karpfen:
So einen richtig gediegenen Friedfisch-Ansitz muß ich auch mal wieder auf die Reihe bekommen - war ja zuletzt nur „Entspannungs-Pietschen” am Fluß nebenan.
Gibt noch so viele interessante Gewässer in der Nähe...


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 herzlich Willkommen zurück. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Heute etwas früher Feierabend gemacht weil ich mal _wieder Schleim an den Fingern spüren wollte_
> @kati48268 ....ich ändere den Text nicht...wer böses/schönes denkt
> 
> Also ab zum DEK zwischen Münster und Greven.... und ja es war echt gut, denn ich konnte weit über 20 gute Rotaugen zwischen 25cm und 38cm zum kurzen Landgang überreden....ein paar Ukels verirrten sich und schnappten ebenfalls den 14er Haken bestückt mit drei/vier Maden.
> Futter war ein Restemix aus Method-Scorpex von Geers*, *TK Feedermix - Roach und ready to use Particles rot & gelb von HJG Drescher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328538
> Anhang anzeigen 328539
> Anhang anzeigen 328540
> 
> 
> Schwierig war nur das werfen des 40gr Speed-Korbs auf die 50m Bahn, denn der Wind kam zum Teil kräftig aus Richtung 10Uhr....also donnerte mein Körbchen oft auf 2 Uhr ins Wasser.....egal....hab ich halt einen großen Futterplatz angelegt  .....was sich auch auszahlte, denn zwei 35er und das 38er Rotauge habe ich auf zwei Uhr gefangen
> 
> Heftig war heute auch der Binnen-Schiffsverkehr....reichlich unterwegs, was in meinen Augen aber fangtechnisch fast nie nachteilig ist. Fische beissen oft kurz vor oder nach der Vorbeifahrt der Pötte.
> Anhang anzeigen 328541
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328543
> 
> Hihi....heute alles richtig gemacht bezüglich Arbeitszeitverkürzung
> Anhang anzeigen 328542
> 
> 
> Mist....bei Vollbild sind meine Bilder immer zuuuu groß...sorry



Petri Ulli 
Wir waren ja auch am Kanal gestern.
Und die Veendam aus Amsterdam ist auch an uns vorbei gefahren.....
Aber außer Grundeln ging garnichts....


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.
> Gibt es seit einer Weile wieder:
> 
> https://www.eurocarp.de/baits/liquide/nashbaits/nash-scopex-no-1-75ml.html


Ist aber leider nur ein versuchter Aufguß und auch nicht wirklich das Original. Vielleicht auch gut so - alles braucht seine Legenden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wer sagt sowas?
Ist von NASH und "Scopex No . 1 Das einzige Original und das Beste!" steht dabei.


----------



## Andal

Wird so kolportiert. Das O-Rezept ist angeblich verschollen. Anyway - es weiss ja eh keiner, wie das wirklich je gerochen hat und aus was man es zusammengepanscht hat. Süß, vanillig, buttrig... es dürften sich eh bloss Unterschiede im Anteil der Buttersäure zeigen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dass Nash ein erfolgreiches Rezept verbummelt, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Dass sie es wieder rausgekramt haben um es erneut zu vermarkten ist da weit wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Andal

95% aller Aromen wirken eh über den Kopf des Anglers. Je mehr man an so ein Safterl glaubt, umso intensiver und konzentrierter wird man zu Werke gehen - besser fangen.  Im Prinzip müsste das mit destilliertem Wasser und einem Globuli  auch funktionieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das wäre dann ein globoilie oder?


----------



## daci7

Schon oft genug auf Korkkugeln gefangen- Zuckerkugeln halte ich allerdings für suboptimal wegen der geringen Haltbarkeit unter Wasser...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ein globoilie oder?


So lange der Griff zum Boilie nicht einer ins Klo ist, soll alles Recht sein!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> ich lieb die superpraktischen EMSA-Dosen.


Ich auch Geo, die Dosen sind einfach klasse, habe inzwischen ein ganzes Sortiment von den Teilen.


----------



## geomas

Die EMSA Clip&Close-Dosen sind sogar Made in Germany. Da find ich die Preise - auch im Vergleich zu Köderdosen - recht zivil.


----------



## Tobias85

Guten Abend und Petri den Fängern.

@Wuemmehunter: Wundert mich nicht, dass die Grundeln sich in den Buhnen sammeln. Hier am Kanal fängt man sie im 10-Sekunden-Takt in den Wendestellen, auf Strecke sin sie deutlich seltener, obwohl beides Steinpackung hat. Ich vermute, dass sie sich in den Wendestellen sammeln, weil die Strömung bei Schiffsverkehr dort lange nicht so stark ist. Die schwächere Strömung in der Buhne könnte sie da auch zusammentreiben.

Mindestens fünf offene Projekte hab ich dieses Jahr noch und bin gespannt, ob ich sie alle erfolgreich umgesetzt bekomme.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri heil @MS aus G Abwechslungsreiche Strecke und danke für den schönen Bericht 

Heute morgen noch die letzten zwei Stunden Arbeitseinsatz am See gemacht und eigentlich wollte ich dann am späten Nachmittag nochmal los. 
Aber hier fing es dann an zu regnen. 
Dann ein anderes mal. 
Habe die Zeit dann genutzt um am Fahrrad zu Schrauben, macht mir auch Spaß


----------



## phirania

So heute mal wieder am kleinen Fluss gewesen.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Ein paar Rotaugen gab's und was größeres hat sich vorzeitig verabschiedet...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So heute mal wieder am kleinen Fluss gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328581
> Anhang anzeigen 328582
> Anhang anzeigen 328584
> 
> Ein paar Rotaugen gab's und was größeres hat sich vorzeitig verabschiedet...
> Anhang anzeigen 328585


Petri Kalle,schönes Gewässer.


----------



## geomas

@phirania : Petri heil! Ich kann Hartmut nur zustimmen: schönes Gewässer. Prima, daß es Du fit genug zum Angeln bist.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania : Petri heil! Ich kann Hartmut nur zustimmen: schönes Gewässer. Prima, daß es Du fit genug zum Angeln bist.



Danke.
Geht aber auch nur mit  Begleitung ohne ist noch zu Riskant.


----------



## geomas

Na, wenn Du nette Begleitung hast ist es doch super. 
Die Natur tut sicher gut und ist heilsam (klar, innnerhalb gewisser Grenzen).


----------



## rutilus69

Mal wieder ein kleines Lebenszeichen von mir 
Mein letzter Angeltag könnte unter der Überschrift "Geschichte wiederholt sich" stehen.

Ich sitze also gemütlich an meinem Lieblingssee (den, mit den Karpfen, die in die Seerosen verschwinden) und angle entspannt vor mich hin.
Eine Rute etwas robuster ausgerichtet auf Grund und einen Piepser dran, schließlich gibt es hier ja schöne, wenn auch nicht all zu große, Karpfen. Die andere Rute diesmal die Power Float, 20er Hauptschnur, 14er Vorfach und ein 12er Haken, Pose dran und ab ins Wasser damit. Noch ein bisschen angefüttert, die Rute abgelegt und die Natur genossen.
Es dauerte gar nicht lange, da bissen dann auch schon die ersten Brassen und Plötzen. Keine Riesen, aber ordentliche Fische. Es versprach also ein abwechslungsreicher Tag zu werden. Dazwischen war auch noch mein PB Güster mit 27cm und ein paar der wunderschön gefärbten Rotfedern. Die tote Rute machte ihrem Namen alle Ehre und sagte nix.
So kam es wie es kommen musste. Die Pose zuckte kurz, wanderte ein bisschen hin und her um dann zügig abzutauchen. Ein kurzer Anhieb und die Rolle begann zu kreischen. Ich kann jetzt bestätigen, dass die Power Float eine semiparabolische Aktion hat 
Zum Glück saß ich diesmal an einer anderen Stelle, ohne Seerosen direkt vor der Nase. Die Chancen standen also gut für mich. Der Bursche drehte dann aber in Richtung Ufer ab und dort in Richtung Gebüsch, das halb im Wasser steht. "Na toll" dachte ich mir und habe einfach dagegen gehalten. Einen Moment war komplette Ruhe. Kein Mucks vom Fisch und ich stand da mit der gespannten Rute. Ich hörte schon in Gedanken dieses hässliche "Plopp" - aber es kam anders. Langsam wurde der Widerstand geringer und nach ein paar kurzen, aber nicht mehr ganz so heftigen Fluchten lag ein 50er Spiegelkarpfen im Kescher.
Warum lege ich eine Rute extra für die Karpfen aus, wenn die sich nicht dran halten? Nächstes Mal sollte ich da noch ein Schild dranhängen 
Nach der ganzen Aufregung war erstmal eine kleine Pause angesagt - für mich und die Fische.
Die tote Rute bleib tot und an der Posenrute ging es nach der Pause wie davor weiter. 
Es war mal wieder ein schöner Tag am Wasser 

Und natürlich auch Petri Heil an euch alle!!


----------



## geomas

Schöner Bericht, @rutilus69 , danke dafür und Petri zu Deiner gemischten Cypriniden-Strecke!


----------



## Tobias85

@rutilus69 auch von mir ein dickes Petri! Gut zu wissen, dass die Rute es auch mit solchen Karpfen aufnehmen kann, die hatte ich mir auch vor einiger Zeit geholt.

Und @phirania: Schade, dass sich der dicke verabschiedet hat, aber Petri zum restlichen Fang.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für all die tollen Berichte über Eure Ausflüge und Fänge!
Meine werten Ükelianer, meine geschätzten, imaginären Forenfreunde - die Zeit läuft und ich möchte mich vorerst für die nächsten 3 Wochen von Euch verabschieden. Gleich geht es rauf zum Flughafen und dann geht auch bald der Flug.
Aber vielleicht, so Gott will, schaffe ich es ja ab und an Platz zu nehmen an unserem wundervollen Stammtisch!
Laßt es Euch gut gehen und habt Spaß am Wasser oder wo auch immer! An die Plötzenfischer: Seid mir angemessen liebevoll zu den Kameraden mit den durchzechten Augen!

In Gedanken, mit ehrlichem Petri!
Euer Marco, alias rustaweli


----------



## Jason

Einen wunderschönen und erholsamen Urlaub wünsche ich dir. Angelsachen hast du ja dabei. Dann kann auch nichts schief gehen. Bis dahin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch viel Spaß...falls du Gelegenheit zum Angeln bekommst, freue wir uns natürlich schon auf deine Berichte.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Danke.
> Geht aber auch nur mit  Begleitung ohne ist noch zu Riskant.


Da hast du ja einen guten Kollegen,der mit dir Angeln geht.


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein kleines Lebenszeichen von mir
> Mein letzter Angeltag könnte unter der Überschrift "Geschichte wiederholt sich" stehen.
> 
> Ich sitze also gemütlich an meinem Lieblingssee (den, mit den Karpfen, die in die Seerosen verschwinden) und angle entspannt vor mich hin.
> Eine Rute etwas robuster ausgerichtet auf Grund und einen Piepser dran, schließlich gibt es hier ja schöne, wenn auch nicht all zu große, Karpfen. Die andere Rute diesmal die Power Float, 20er Hauptschnur, 14er Vorfach und ein 12er Haken, Pose dran und ab ins Wasser damit. Noch ein bisschen angefüttert, die Rute abgelegt und die Natur genossen.
> Es dauerte gar nicht lange, da bissen dann auch schon die ersten Brassen und Plötzen. Keine Riesen, aber ordentliche Fische. Es versprach also ein abwechslungsreicher Tag zu werden. Dazwischen war auch noch mein PB Güster mit 27cm und ein paar der wunderschön gefärbten Rotfedern. Die tote Rute machte ihrem Namen alle Ehre und sagte nix.
> So kam es wie es kommen musste. Die Pose zuckte kurz, wanderte ein bisschen hin und her um dann zügig abzutauchen. Ein kurzer Anhieb und die Rolle begann zu kreischen. Ich kann jetzt bestätigen, dass die Power Float eine semiparabolische Aktion hat
> Zum Glück saß ich diesmal an einer anderen Stelle, ohne Seerosen direkt vor der Nase. Die Chancen standen also gut für mich. Der Bursche drehte dann aber in Richtung Ufer ab und dort in Richtung Gebüsch, das halb im Wasser steht. "Na toll" dachte ich mir und habe einfach dagegen gehalten. Einen Moment war komplette Ruhe. Kein Mucks vom Fisch und ich stand da mit der gespannten Rute. Ich hörte schon in Gedanken dieses hässliche "Plopp" - aber es kam anders. Langsam wurde der Widerstand geringer und nach ein paar kurzen, aber nicht mehr ganz so heftigen Fluchten lag ein 50er Spiegelkarpfen im Kescher.
> Warum lege ich eine Rute extra für die Karpfen aus, wenn die sich nicht dran halten? Nächstes Mal sollte ich da noch ein Schild dranhängen
> Nach der ganzen Aufregung war erstmal eine kleine Pause angesagt - für mich und die Fische.
> Die tote Rute bleib tot und an der Posenrute ging es nach der Pause wie davor weiter.
> Es war mal wieder ein schöner Tag am Wasser
> 
> Und natürlich auch Petri Heil an euch alle!!


Danke für den schöner Bericht. Petri für deine gemischten Cypriniden-Strecke!


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke für all die tollen Berichte über Eure Ausflüge und Fänge!
> Meine werten Ükelianer, meine geschätzten, imaginären Forenfreunde - die Zeit läuft und ich möchte mich vorerst für die nächsten 3 Wochen von Euch verabschieden. Gleich geht es rauf zum Flughafen und dann geht auch bald der Flug.
> Aber vielleicht, so Gott will, schaffe ich es ja ab und an Platz zu nehmen an unserem wundervollen Stammtisch!
> Laßt es Euch gut gehen und habt Spaß am Wasser oder wo auch immer! An die Plötzenfischer: Seid mir angemessen liebevoll zu den Kameraden mit den durchzechten Augen!
> 
> In Gedanken, mit ehrlichem Petri!
> Euer Marco, alias rustaweli


Einen wunderschönen und erholsamen Urlaub wünsche ich dir, wir freuen uns natürlich schon auf deine Berichte.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du nette Begleitung hast ist es doch super.
> Die Natur tut sicher gut und ist heilsam (klar, innnerhalb gewisser Grenzen).



Kollegen mit denen ich schon fast 20 Jahre angeln gehe.
Und zur Zeit komme ich leider sehr schnell an meine Grenzen,dann werde ich von den Kollegen ausgebremst..


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da hast du ja einen guten Kollegen,der mit dir Angeln geht.



Stimmt,da bin ich auch sehr dankbar für.
Ich hoffe mit deinem Knie wird es bald besser,damit du auch wieder los kommst und enlich wiedre Fische ärgern kannst.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Stimmt,da bin ich auch sehr dankbar für.
> Ich hoffe mit deinem Knie wird es bald besser,damit du auch wieder los kommst und enlich wiedre Fische ärgern kannst.


Ich hoffe das ich es schaffe dieses Jahr bei ABBA dabei zu sein.


----------



## rustaweli

Weiß ja nicht ob es an Euch, dem Bier oder den 5 Tavor's liegt, aber sitze entspannt auf der Flughafentoilette und fühle mich wohl ))
Das war dann mal der 1.Zwischenbericht, so sei er mir vergönnt.
Drücke Euch - bis später!


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht ob es an Euch, dem Bier oder den 5 Tavor's liegt, aber sitze entspannt auf der Flughafentoilette und fühle mich wohl ))
> Das war dann mal der 1.Zwischenbericht, so sei er mir vergönnt.
> Drücke Euch - bis später!


Geht jetzt schon los.


----------



## phirania

So heute mal wieder Kanal
Anhang anzeigen 328608

Rapfen ohne an Wasseroberfläche.
Anhang anzeigen 328608


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So heute mal wieder Kanal
> Anhang anzeigen 328608
> 
> Rapfen ohne an Wasseroberfläche.
> Anhang anzeigen 328608
> Anhang anzeigen 328609
> Anhang anzeigen 328610


Petri Kalle .Schöne Ecke hast du dir ausgesucht.


----------



## rutilus69

Sind sie nicht immer wieder schön


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auf jeden Fall, @rutilus69. Einfach wunderschöne Fische. Petri!


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69 Petri zur Schönheit.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Hering 58

Sehr schönes Bild,Kalle.Was ist das?Ein Speicher?


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri @rutilus69 ! Ja, ein wunderschöner Fisch (in diesem Fall kommen auch die Farben sehr schön).

@phirania : Petri heil!


----------



## phirania




----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328613


Machts du heute Nacht angeln, Kalle?Sehr Schön.


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg, @phirania 

@rutilus69: Ein wunderschönes Tier!  Dickes Petri!


----------



## geomas

Irgendwie sind die Plötz im Fluß nebenan in Beißlaune.

War heute Abend kurz da, Budgetbolo mit Waggler. Neue Dose Mais angebrochen (ich komme mit einer Dose ewig aus) und diesmal auf Scopex verzichtet.
Gab einen ollen Lappen, 2 Güstern und etwa 15 Plötz. Kurz vor Einbruch der Dämmerung ließ die Beißfreude nach, ein Wechsel auf Breadpunch sorgte dann wieder für schnelle Bisse. Ein Neuerwerb, das Preston Commercial Punch Kit, macht sich gut (nur die Box ist etwas groß für die Brotsorte meiner Wahl).
Vermutlich wäre Lang-Lang die effektivste Angel-Methode am Fluß nebenan, so, wie die Fische momentan drauf sind.

In den letzten Jahren gab es an dieser Stelle etwas größere Plötz, hab dort aber bislang ausschließlich mit einfachen Grundmontagen geangelt, nicht mit Pose.


----------



## Hering 58

Herzliches Petri geomas.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg!

Wie lange benutzt du deinen Mais denn? Meiner wird meist nach ner Woche im Kühlschrank schon schleimig


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil @rutilus69
Die Schleie ist und bleibt eine Schönheit. Sehr schönes Bild, was du uns da zeigst.
So, für mich geht es Morgen auch auf die Reise an das Ostseebad Boltenhagen. Zu einem zum entspannen und  zum anderen ein wenig unserem schönen Hobby nachzugehen. Wir haben zwar die Schwiegereltern mit im Gepäck, aber im Grunde harmoniert das alles. Auch wenn sie schon beide über 80 Jahre alt sind.
Mein Kofferraum ist bis oben hin voll. Bin froh einen Kombi zu besitzen. Ich hatte echt Probleme gehabt, meine 2,70m Spinnrute, die aus zwei Teilen besteht unter zukriegen.Sie liegt im diagonalen oben auf dem Gepäck, und so, dass sie nicht zum Geschoss wird, wenn ich eine Vollbremsung hinlegen muss.
Lieber @Professor Tinca Nochmals vielen Dank für deine detallierte Beschreibung der Angelsachen, die ich fürs Meerforellen fischen brauche. Und auch dir @Wuemmehunter Danke für den guten Tipp, das es dort oben geeignete Stellen fürs Meerforellen fischen gibt. Ich bin, muss ich echt gestehen, nicht so firm. Mal sehen, was geht.
 All diejenigen die am Wasser waren ein herzliches Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@jason 1 Denn mal einen schönen Urlaub,wir freuen uns auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Spaß im Urlaub auch von mir!


----------



## Jason

Im Ükel dürfte ich ja eigentlich über die Meeresfischerei nicht berichten. Oder was meint ihr?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Georg!
> 
> Wie lange benutzt du deinen Mais denn? Meiner wird meist nach ner Woche im Kühlschrank schon schleimig




Danke! 
Ich beherzige einen Tipp von @Professor Tinca und fülle Wasser auf den Mais, so, daß er gut bedeckt ist. 
So hält er im Kühlschrank ziemlich lange, ne genaue Zeit mag ich nicht nennen. Ne Woche ist gar kein Problem.
Und wie zuvor geschrieben bin ich Fan der Clip & Close-Dosen von Emsa, die sind schön dicht.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Im Ükel dürfte ich ja eigentlich über die Meeresfischerei nicht berichten. Oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Auf gar keinen Fall!!! Wir sind alle weitaus päpstlicher als der Papst und würden solch Frevel nie tolerieren!!!



Und nun raus mit der Sprache, Jason: wir wollen die Meeres-Fisch-Beichte hören/lesen! ;-)

Nachtrag: ich hatte Deinen vorherigen Beitrag nicht gesehen. Viel Erfolg und in jedem Fall ne richtig gute Zeit an der Küste.
Ob Du hier was schreibst oder im passenden PLZ-Forum ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Und nun raus mit der Sprache, Jason: wir wollen die Meeres-Fisch-Beichte hören/lesen! ;-)


Alles klar, das war deutlich genug.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Im Ükel dürfte ich ja eigentlich über die Meeresfischerei nicht berichten. Oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich denke wenn man mal berichtet ist das vollkommen ok...du wirst ja nicht jede Woche im Jahr vom Meeresangeln berichten  Aber ist sicher auch schön, wenn du parallel dazu nochmal bei den Meeresanglern berichtest, die schauen hier ja eher nicht rein


----------



## Tobias85

Ah, danke @geomas...werd ich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Andal

Die Ükel sind wir ja selber. Wer sollte uns vorschreiben, über was wir uns unterhalten dürfen?


----------



## geomas

Also auch an nem Fußball-Stammtisch wird je gerne mal von den Paraden eines Handball-Torwartes geschwärmt: solange das Thema Nr.1 nicht komplett untergeht seh ich gar keine Probleme mit Off-Topic-Beiträgen.
Ist natürlich nur eine persönliche Meinung, bin ja nicht der Gralshüter hier.


----------



## Andal

Haben wir denn einen Gralshüter? Brauchen wir den?


----------



## Jason

Nu ja, ich habe deshalb mal vorsichtig nachgefragt, weil das hier der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler ist. Für alle anderen Angelarten ist hier ja ein Thread aufgemacht. Aber wie ich merke, habe ich es hier nur mit toleranten Menschen zu tun.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Der „Gral” ist ja so etwas wie die hier im Ükel gepflegte Diskussionskultur. 
Ab und an kann der Gral einen Hüter gebrauchen, find ich. 
Aber normalerweise läufts doch prima hier, oder?


----------



## Andal

Will ich doch auch meinen.

Aber es wirkt auch irgendwie erfrischend, wenn man hier auch mal was von anderen Fischen liest.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Der „Gral” ist ja so etwas wie die hier im Ükel gepflegte Diskussionskultur.
> Ab und an kann der Gral einen Hüter gebrauchen, find ich.
> Aber normalerweise läufts doch prima hier, oder?


Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Will ich doch auch meinen.
> 
> Aber es wirkt auch irgendwie erfrischend, wenn man hier auch mal was von anderen Fischen liest.



Deshalb hatte ich ja den (leicht invaliden) Handballtorwart-Vergleich gebracht.

Und vielleicht angelt unser Jason Meeräschen und Aalmuttern und anderes friedliches Meeresgetier und alle „Sorge” war unberechtigt...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Haben wir denn einen Gralshüter? Brauchen wir den?


Der Ükel ist eher Schloss Dosenschreck und der Gral ist nur eine Lampe.


jason 1 schrieb:


> Nu ja, ich habe deshalb mal vorsichtig nachgefragt, weil das hier der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler ist. Für alle anderen Angelarten ist hier ja ein Thread aufgemacht. Aber wie ich merke, habe ich es hier nur mit toleranten Menschen zu tun.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ükeln ist eine innere Einstellung die freundliche Offenheit, Toleranz und Höflichkeit beinhaltet insofern- lass deine Stammtischbrüder ruhig teilhaben und zieh kräftig was raus! 
Ich meine Forellen, waller, Aale und Zander haben wir hier auch überstanden ohne dass der Ükel verwässert worden wäre.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Der „Gral” ist ja so etwas wie die hier im Ükel gepflegte Diskussionskultur.
> Ab und an kann der Gral einen Hüter gebrauchen, find ich.
> Aber normalerweise läufts doch prima hier, oder?


Also, ich fühle mich hier sehr wohl. Bin zwar noch nicht so lange dabei, aber ich muss sagen, ohne rum zu schleimen, ihr seid mir alle sympathisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Meeräschen sind nicht friedvoll. Sie sind hochgradig retrovaginal. Die Iren nennen sie nicht umsonst Mullet the Bastard.


----------



## Andal

Hab unlängst eine Doku über den Gral gesehen. Demnach sieht er eher wie ein biblischer Eierbecher aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hab unlängst eine Doku über den Gral gesehen. Demnach sieht er eher wie ein biblischer Eierbecher aus.


Das war Indiana Jones 3 ^^


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Hab unlängst eine Doku über den Gral gesehen. Demnach sieht er eher wie ein biblischer Eierbecher aus.



Früher waren die Eier eben dicker.


----------



## Andal

Nachdem von diesem Eierbecher keinerlei Wundertaten ausgingen, wird er wohl das sein, was er immer war. Ein Salbgefäß aus der Zeitenwende.


----------



## phirania

Damit wurden dann die Ükel gesalbt,auf das Sie immer friedlich bleiben....


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Ükel ist eher Schloss Dosenschreck und der Gral ist nur eine Lampe.
> 
> Ükeln ist eine innere Einstellung die freundliche Offenheit, Toleranz und Höflichkeit beinhaltet insofern- lass deine Stammtischbrüder ruhig teilhaben und zieh kräftig was raus!
> Ich meine Forellen, waller, Aale und Zander haben wir hier auch überstanden ohne dass der Ükel verwässert worden wäre.


Ich sag nur HECKBREMSE !


----------



## Hecht100+

Das ist doch das gute hier in dieser Ükel-Family, von Stichling bis Karpfen, von Bärschlein bis Stör, hier kann man über alles reden(Schreiben). Und wenn man die vielen Berichte verfolgt, sind doch fast alle nicht nur Stipper, sondern auch Allrounder. Und das finde ich an diesem Tread so besonders. Hier ist nicht speziell, aber die Ükelaner sind Spezialisten.


----------



## geomas

Also praktisch sind wir doch alle universal begabte Spezialisten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur HECKBREMSE !



Habe gerade meinen Kaffee an die Decke geprustet.


----------



## daci7

Er hat Jehova gesagt!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Im Ükel dürfte ich ja eigentlich über die Meeresfischerei nicht berichten. Oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe auch schon über die Herinsangelei Berichtet. Obwohl .... Heringe sind ja eigentlich die Ükel der Meeres.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> begabte



Da nehme ich mich mal besser raus


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da nehme ich mich mal besser raus



Keine falsche Bescheidenheit!

Großvater mütterlicherseits, ne echte Frohnatur: „Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier, doch weiter kommt man ohne ihr.”.


----------



## Tobias85

Georg, meine bisherige Fangstatistik für dieses Jahr sieht echt nicht gut aus. Das ist keine Bescheidenheit, sondern purer Realismus.


----------



## Andal

Ich bin nur ein Angler.


----------



## Kochtopf

I bims zwei öltanks


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder auf Gewässerschau gewesen


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Fangstatistik ist kein schönes Wort. Hoffentlich kommst Du bald wieder ans Wasser.

@phirania : sieht gut aus, das Gewässer.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an die Ükels.
Nachträglich mein kleiner Fangbericht vom Feiertag. 
Das Wetter war in der früh hervorragend, zwar etwas frisch mit 14 Grad aber dafür gibt's ne Jacke  Und dass ist mir erheblich lieber als schon am Vormittag zu schwitzen. Der Tag war ja zum Erkenntnisse sammeln gedacht und die gabs auch, wenn ich aus allen auch nicht schlau werde 










Geangelt wurde einmal mit meiner alten Daiwa Sensitiv Matchrute, drangeschnallt die Balzer Allegra MLF bespult mit 0,20er tubertini Navy Blue. Montiert war ein Waggler mit 7g, bei dem man dass komplette Gewicht mit Scheiben herunternehmen kann. Hab ihn so Hälfte Schnur, hälfte am Waggler ausgebleit. 
Mit dieser Montage wollte ich auch dass Gewässer ausloten und siehe da, das ausbaggern hat gut 1 Meter tiefe gebracht. In den ersten 2 Stunden hab ich mich an meiner Uferseite probiert, aber leider gab es auf dieser Rute nur ein paar Zupfer. Weiter raus ergab sich die Schwäche des Wagglers, nämlich die dünne Insert-Spitze in Schwarz/Gelb. Ab 20 m nicht mehr zu erkennen, wenn nur ein wenig Wellen da waren.
Den ersten Biss gab es an der Zweitrute, meinen kleinen Picker von SPRO, dranngespannt die Daiwa Ninja 2500 mit 0,20er mono, bestückt mit einer Mais/Halibut-Pellet Kombo am Haar. Abgelegt war sie ca 5 m vom Ufer weg. 
Aber was heisst Biss, der Rowdy wollte mir die Angel klauen  , obwohl die Bremse offen war hat die Rute einen Satz nach vorne gemacht. Hätte Sie sich nicht im Rutenhalter verhakt, hätte ich schwimmen müssen. Was folgte war ein knackiger Drill, am Ende war ein 50er Spiegler im Kescher. 




Durch den Drill waren leider alle anderen Fischis verscheucht, so dass ich mich ans ummontieren der Matchrute machte. Zum Einsatz kam mein Drennan Innovations 2+6. Und da die Bebleiung schon vormontiert war, ging es auch recht fix. 
Auf 30 Meter wurde der neue Futterplatz angelegt, und da kam dann nach einer weiteren geschlagenen Stunde der erste schöne Hebebiss, ein kleiner Brassen hatte sich Maiskorn / Kunstmade einverleibt. 
Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde gabs noch einen schönen Heber, nach kurzem Kampf ging eine Karausche in den Kescher. Die war so voller Energie an Land, ich konnte nichtmal ein Foto schießen . 
Das war auch der letzte Biss, nach 5 Stunden packte ich wieder zusammen, Oma wartete schließlich auf ihren Karpfen
Fazit des Tages:
- Fische habe ich nur sporadisch gefunden. Ich vermute Sie aber eher in Ufernähe als in der Tiefe (da dürfte noch mehr Schlamm / Nahrung zu finden sein)
- Angeln mit der Pose macht mir nur Laune, wenn ich nicht ständig mit Wind, Treibgut und wechselnder Strömung zu kämpfen habe. Beim Königsfischen kommt wieder der Feeder zum Einsatz. Die Pose hebe ich mir für die besonderen Plätze auf.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder auf Gewässerschau gewesen


Schönes Gewässer,Kalle.


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an die Ükels.
> Nachträglich mein kleiner Fangbericht vom Feiertag.
> Das Wetter war in der früh hervorragend, zwar etwas frisch mit 14 Grad aber dafür gibt's ne Jacke  Und dass ist mir erheblich lieber als schon am Vormittag zu schwitzen. Der Tag war ja zum Erkenntnisse sammeln gedacht und die gabs auch, wenn ich aus allen auch nicht schlau werde
> Anhang anzeigen 328659
> Anhang anzeigen 328660
> Anhang anzeigen 328661
> 
> Geangelt wurde einmal mit meiner alten Daiwa Sensitiv Matchrute, drangeschnallt die Balzer Allegra MLF bespult mit 0,20er tubertini Navy Blue. Montiert war ein Waggler mit 7g, bei dem man dass komplette Gewicht mit Scheiben herunternehmen kann. Hab ihn so Hälfte Schnur, hälfte am Waggler ausgebleit.
> Mit dieser Montage wollte ich auch dass Gewässer ausloten und siehe da, das ausbaggern hat gut 1 Meter tiefe gebracht. In den ersten 2 Stunden hab ich mich an meiner Uferseite probiert, aber leider gab es auf dieser Rute nur ein paar Zupfer. Weiter raus ergab sich die Schwäche des Wagglers, nämlich die dünne Insert-Spitze in Schwarz/Gelb. Ab 20 m nicht mehr zu erkennen, wenn nur ein wenig Wellen da waren.
> Den ersten Biss gab es an der Zweitrute, meinen kleinen Picker von SPRO, dranngespannt die Daiwa Ninja 2500 mit 0,20er mono, bestückt mit einer Mais/Halibut-Pellet Kombo am Haar. Abgelegt war sie ca 5 m vom Ufer weg.
> Aber was heisst Biss, der Rowdy wollte mir die Angel klauen  , obwohl die Bremse offen war hat die Rute einen Satz nach vorne gemacht. Hätte Sie sich nicht im Rutenhalter verhakt, hätte ich schwimmen müssen. Was folgte war ein knackiger Drill, am Ende war ein 50er Spiegler im Kescher.
> Anhang anzeigen 328662
> 
> Durch den Drill waren leider alle anderen Fischis verscheucht, so dass ich mich ans ummontieren der Matchrute machte. Zum Einsatz kam mein Drennan Innovations 2+6. Und da die Bebleiung schon vormontiert war, ging es auch recht fix.
> Auf 30 Meter wurde der neue Futterplatz angelegt, und da kam dann nach einer weiteren geschlagenen Stunde der erste schöne Hebebiss, ein kleiner Brassen hatte sich Maiskorn / Kunstmade einverleibt.
> Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde gabs noch einen schönen Heber, nach kurzem Kampf ging eine Karausche in den Kescher. Die war so voller Energie an Land, ich konnte nichtmal ein Foto schießen .
> Das war auch der letzte Biss, nach 5 Stunden packte ich wieder zusammen, Oma wartete schließlich auf ihren Karpfen
> Fazit des Tages:
> - Fische habe ich nur sporadisch gefunden. Ich vermute Sie aber eher in Ufernähe als in der Tiefe (da dürfte noch mehr Schlamm / Nahrung zu finden sein)
> - Angeln mit der Pose macht mir nur Laune, wenn ich nicht ständig mit Wind, Treibgut und wechselnder Strömung zu kämpfen habe. Beim Königsfischen kommt wieder der Feeder zum Einsatz. Die Pose hebe ich mir für die besonderen Plätze auf.


Petri,netter Bericht.Schöne Fotos.


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an die Ükels.
> Nachträglich mein kleiner Fangbericht vom
> Das Wetter war in der früh hervorragend, zwar etwas frisch mit 14 Grad aber dafür gibt's ne Jacke  Und dass ist mir erheblich lieber als schon am Vormittag zu schwitzen. Der Tag war ja zum Erkenntnisse sammeln gedacht und die gabs auch, wenn ich aus allen auch nicht schlau werde
> Anhang anzeigen 328659
> Anhang anzeigen 328660
> Anhang anzeigen 328661
> 
> Geangelt wurde einmal mit meiner alten Daiwa Sensitiv Matchrute, drangeschnallt die Balzer Allegra MLF bespult mit 0,20er tubertini Navy Blue. Montiert war ein Waggler mit 7g, bei dem man dass komplette Gewicht mit Scheiben herunternehmen kann. Hab ihn so Hälfte Schnur, hälfte am Waggler ausgebleit.
> Mit dieser Montage wollte ich auch dass Gewässer ausloten und siehe da, das ausbaggern hat gut 1 Meter tiefe gebracht. In den ersten 2 Stunden hab ich mich an meiner Uferseite probiert, aber leider gab es auf dieser Rute nur ein paar Zupfer. Weiter raus ergab sich die Schwäche des Wagglers, nämlich die dünne Insert-Spitze in Schwarz/Gelb. Ab 20 m nicht mehr zu erkennen, wenn nur ein wenig Wellen da waren.
> Den ersten Biss gab es an der Zweitrute, meinen kleinen Picker von SPRO, dranngespannt die Daiwa Ninja 2500 mit 0,20er mono, bestückt mit einer Mais/Halibut-Pellet Kombo am Haar. Abgelegt war sie ca 5 m vom Ufer weg.
> Aber was heisst Biss, der Rowdy wollte mir die Angel klauen  , obwohl die Bremse offen war hat die Rute einen Satz nach vorne gemacht. Hätte Sie sich nicht im Rutenhalter verhakt, hätte ich schwimmen müssen. Was folgte war ein knackiger Drill, am Ende war ein 50er Spiegler im Kescher.
> Anhang anzeigen 328662
> 
> Durch den Drill waren leider alle anderen Fischis verscheucht, so dass ich mich ans ummontieren der Matchrute machte. Zum Einsatz kam mein Drennan Innovations 2+6. Und da die Bebleiung schon vormontiert war, ging es auch recht fix.
> Auf 30 Meter wurde der neue Futterplatz angelegt, und da kam dann nach einer weiteren geschlagenen Stunde der erste schöne Hebebiss, ein kleiner Brassen hatte sich Maiskorn / Kunstmade einverleibt.
> Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde gabs noch einen schönen Heber, nach kurzem Kampf ging eine Karausche in den Kescher. Die war so voller Energie an Land, ich konnte nichtmal ein Foto schießen .
> Das war auch der letzte Biss, nach 5 Stunden packte ich wieder zusammen, Oma wartete schließlich auf ihren Karpfen
> Fazit des Tages:
> - Fische habe ich nur sporadisch gefunden. Ich vermute Sie aber eher in Ufernähe als in der Tiefe (da dürfte noch mehr Schlamm / Nahrung zu finden sein)
> - Angeln mit der Pose macht mir nur Laune, wenn ich nicht ständig mit Wind, Treibgut und wechselnder Strömung zu kämpfen habe. Beim Königsfischen kommt wieder der Feeder zum Einsatz. Die Pose hebe ich mir für die besonderen Plätze auf.



Wieder mal ein interessanter  Bericht..
Und Petri zum Karpfen.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein Petri zum Erkundungs-Karpfen


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger : Petri heil und danke für Deinen schön geschriebenen Bericht! Haha, den Hochvolt-Karpfen kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Ja, das Angeln mit Pose hat so seine Tücken, aber die Grundangelei ist ja auch nicht ohne Schwachstellen. Schön, wenn man beide Methoden praktizieren kann.


----------



## Jason

So, gestern munter in Boltenhagen angekommen habe ich mir heute eine Wochenkarte für das Küstengebiet geholt. 
Dabei habe ich einen jungen Mann kennengelernt der sich ein wenig hier oben auskennt und wir wollen morgen zusammen mal los ziehen. Als erstes gehen wir morgen Abend auf die Seebrücke. Hornhechte sind gut vorhanden. Habe schon mehrere in Ufernähe gesichtet.
@Racklinger Petri und Heil zum Spiegler. Dein Bericht hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

jason 1 schrieb:


> ... Hornhechte sind gut vorhanden. Habe schon mehrere in Ufernähe gesichtet.
> @Racklinger Petri und Heil zum Spiegler. ...


Dann viel Erfolg auf die "Sachsenaale".


----------



## Tricast

Mein erster Tag als Klapphocker-Angler. Die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen, ich wollte ja auch nur mal probieren wie das so ist. Wenn jetzt noch eine Schublade unter den Sitz angebaut wird und Räder montiert werden und dann noch ein Fußpodest, dann könnte das was werden. 

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Und dazu so eine hübsche Rolle...Minimax wäre entzückt!


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, gestern munter in Boltenhagen angekommen habe ich mir heute eine Wochenkarte für das Küstengebiet geholt.
> Dabei habe ich einen jungen Mann kennengelernt der sich ein wenig hier oben auskennt und wir wollen morgen zusammen mal los ziehen. Als erstes gehen wir morgen Abend auf die Seebrücke. Hornhechte sind gut vorhanden. Habe schon mehrere in Ufernähe gesichtet.
> @Racklinger Petri und Heil zum Spiegler. Dein Bericht hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann mal viel Spaß und Glück. Freuen uns schon auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328704
> 
> 
> Mein erster Tag als Klapphocker-Angler. Die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen, ich wollte ja auch nur mal probieren wie das so ist. Wenn jetzt noch eine Schublade unter den Sitz angebaut wird und Räder montiert werden und dann noch ein Fußpodest, dann könnte das was werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz


Machst aber eine gute Figur beim Sitzen ,Heinz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es wirkt auch irgendwie erfrischend, wenn man hier auch mal was von anderen Fischen liest.


Genau, gibt ja auch noch mehr und manchmal größere!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328704
> 
> Mein erster Tag als Klapphocker-Angler. Die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen, ich wollte ja auch nur mal probieren wie das so ist. Wenn jetzt noch eine Schublade unter den Sitz angebaut wird und Räder montiert werden und dann noch ein Fußpodest, dann könnte das was werden.


Dann das ganze lieber gleich auf ein Gleitboot (die mit dem Luftpropeller hinten) montieren - da haste mehr von und ist besser mit dem die Stelle verlegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

ulli1958m schrieb:


> mh....muss/sollte ich meine geplante Neuanschaffung Daiwa J-Braid x8 in 0,10mm nochmal überdenken?? .....wollte sie zum Weitwurf-Feedern nutzen ( 60 bis max 85m )


Ja, und Rudi hat es mit dem diversen GeFeedere auch schon ausprobiert.

Die Daiwa J-Braid als x8 und x4 ist ziemlich maßhaltig - erstaunlich eigentlich - aber hochklassig! 
Da stimmen die Durchmesser im Vergleich zu den Dünne-Hochstaplern (+100%) einfach nicht überein.

Ich mach mal hier einen Platz für meine Messtabelle hin:
...


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328704
> 
> 
> Mein erster Tag als Klapphocker-Angler. Die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen, ich wollte ja auch nur mal probieren wie das so ist. Wenn jetzt noch eine Schublade unter den Sitz angebaut wird und Räder montiert werden und dann noch ein Fußpodest, dann könnte das was werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz


Ein Bild von einem Mann kann nix entstellen!


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und dazu so eine hübsche Rolle...Minimax wäre entzückt!



Der werte Herr Minimax kennt die Korea-Pin und die Matche. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : Viele Erfolg morgen auf der Seebrücke. Und: Hornfische fetzen!

@Tricast : Na das sieht doch gut aus am Graben. So ein leichter Hocker hat auch Vorteile, mal schnell umsetzen - kein Problem.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend wieder an der Warnow, aber diesmal außerhalb der Stadt.
An dieser Stelle hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr geangelt. Besonders erfolgreich war ich dort nie, aber die Landschaft ist schön und man ist mal raus aus der City.

Hab nur die Bolo benutzt, da mehr Kraut im Wasser war als ich dort gewohnt war. Als Köder dienten Mais und Breadpunch. Es ließ sich etwas zäh an, dann bissen aber doch noch Plötz, Rotfedern und ne Güster. Alle lütt. Nun ja.

Besonderheit heute war eine ebenso aufdringliche wie ausdauernde Möwe, die permanent versucht hat, mir die gehakten Fische abzujagen.
Zum Glück für die Fischis blieb sie komplett erfolglos.






Auf der Lauer...

Ich mußte die kleinen Plötz und so etwas zügiger rankurbeln, sonst wären sie Opfer des gierigen Vogels geworden.
Keine Ahnung, was passiert wäre, wenn ich einen besseren Fisch (ne 40er Brasse oder etwas dieser Größe) gehakt hätte.
Attackiert hätte die Möwe mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Andal

Diese Vögel können wirklich extrem hartnäckig und aufdringlich sein. Kenne ich von Schweden und Norwegen - wie die Gewandläuse!


----------



## geomas

Ich seh den Möwen gerne zu, da kann man wirklich interessante Studien betreiben, auch als Nicht-Ornithologe.
Hier werden sie wegen ihrer Dreistigkeit als Plage wahrgenommen (Fischbrötchen-Klau).
Die junge Möwe hat den Rest vom Breadpunch von mir bekommen.


----------



## Tricast

@Racklinger : Weiter raus ergab sich die Schwäche des Wagglers, nämlich die dünne Insert-Spitze in Schwarz/Gelb. Ab 20 m nicht mehr zu erkennen, wenn nur ein wenig Wellen da waren.

Ich bin ein Freund der Exner Waggler weil ich die Möglichkeiten der unterschiedlichen Antennen schätze. Da auch meine Sehkraft nicht mehr die beste ist bevorzuge ich die dicken Hohlantennen  (Flöte). Kaum Auftrieb aber sehr gut zu sehen wegen der Dicke (6,5mm).
www.exnershop.de

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> @Racklinger : Weiter raus ergab sich die Schwäche des Wagglers, nämlich die dünne Insert-Spitze in Schwarz/Gelb. Ab 20 m nicht mehr zu erkennen, wenn nur ein wenig Wellen da waren.
> 
> Ich bin ein Freund der Exner Waggler weil ich die Möglichkeiten der unterschiedlichen Antennen schätze. Da auch meine Sehkraft nicht mehr die beste ist bevorzuge ich die dicken Hohlantennen  (Flöte). Kaum Auftrieb aber sehr gut zu sehen wegen der Dicke (6,5mm).
> www.exnershop.de
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Danke für den Tipp, sehen echt guad aus. Im Moment ist bei mir Kaufstopp bei Posen, sonst kann ich mich wieder nicht entscheiden, mit welcher ich Angeln will. Ich kenn mich da zu gut


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> @Racklinger : Petri heil und danke für Deinen schön geschriebenen Bericht! Haha, den Hochvolt-Karpfen kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
> Ja, das Angeln mit Pose hat so seine Tücken, aber die Grundangelei ist ja auch nicht ohne Schwachstellen. Schön, wenn man beide Methoden praktizieren kann.


Joa dass stimmt, da habe ich schon viel Lehrgeld bezahlt und werde es auch wahrscheinlich weiterhin tun (neverending Story ) 
Aber es bringt auch nix, an einer Methode festzuhalten, weil man die sich grad einbildet und dann funktioniert es nicht, wie man es sich vorstellt weil einfach die äußeren Bedingungen nicht stimmen. 
Z.B. bei sich ständing ändernden Licht und Wind Verhältnissen. Klar geht das angeln mit dem Waggler, aber entspannt angeln ist was anderes vor allem wenn man nicht am eigenen Ufer angelt. Da merkt man jeden Meter. 
Und da ich dass Angeln ja auch genießen will, kommt jetzt wieder verstärkt der Feeder zum Einsatz.


----------



## daci7

So Männer, heute Abend wird wieder am Rhein angegriffen.
Es wird wohl in erster Linie aufs Feedern rauslaufen (Entschuldige El Professore - die Rute muss ich wohl später einweihen), allein die Stellenwahl ist noch offen. 
Daher meine Frage an euch wie ihr die Sache seht.
Vorweg, beide Stellen liegen an einer laaaaaaaaaangen Innenkurve des Rheins. Die Hauptströmung liegt hier also ein wenig weiter weg, so dass ich "entspannt" mit 100g und rollendem Korb fischen kann.
Stelle 1: unbequeme, lange Steinpackung mit kiesigem Auslauf in Richtung Flussmitte. Ich weiß, dass hier viel Weißfisch steht. Vor allem Brassen und Alande gibts hier definitiv genug und Abends wird in Richtung Steinpackung geraubt.
Stelle 2: bequemer Kiesstrand mit einer schönen Kiesschüttung auf ~10/20m. Auch hier wurde schon ganz gut Aland und schöne Rotaugen gefangen.
Nasen und Barben sind an beiden Stellen eher Zufallsfänge, aber auf die hab ichs halt am meisten abgesehen.
Ich tendiere eher zum Kiesstrand muss ich wohl zugeben - Nachts in der Steinpackung sitzen ist halt auch nicht so prall ...
Aber mal generell:
- Eher kiesig als sandig?
- Eher Innenkurve als Außenkurve?
- Eher Steinpackung, lange Gerade oder Buhne?
Ich tendiere meist zu kiesig und Innenkurve und bin kein großer Freund der Buhnen (außer beim Zanderangeln komischerweise) aber wie seht ihr das?
Grüße


----------



## Andal

Am Rhein gilt ja (immer noch!?), je kiesiger, desto Grundel. Und bei zwei Optionen wird immer der Zwiespalt bleiben, hätte man vielleicht doch anders gewählt. Ich kann es dir auch nicht leichter machen.

Beim Feedern würde ich drauf achten, dass die Stelle so beschaffen ist, dass das Futter da bleibt und nicht gleich gen Rotterdam abhaut.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend wieder an der Warnow, aber diesmal außerhalb der Stadt.
> An dieser Stelle hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr geangelt. Besonders erfolgreich war ich dort nie, aber die Landschaft ist schön und man ist mal raus aus der City.
> 
> Hab nur die Bolo benutzt, da mehr Kraut im Wasser war als ich dort gewohnt war. Als Köder dienten Mais und Breadpunch. Es ließ sich etwas zäh an, dann bissen aber doch noch Plötz, Rotfedern und ne Güster. Alle lütt. Nun ja.
> 
> Besonderheit heute war eine ebenso aufdringliche wie ausdauernde Möwe, die permanent versucht hat, mir die gehakten Fische abzujagen.
> Zum Glück für die Fischis blieb sie komplett erfolglos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der Lauer...
> 
> Ich mußte die kleinen Plötz und so etwas zügiger rankurbeln, sonst wären sie Opfer des gierigen Vogels geworden.
> Keine Ahnung, was passiert wäre, wenn ich einen besseren Fisch (ne 40er Brasse oder etwas dieser Größe) gehakt hätte.
> Attackiert hätte die Möwe mit Sicherheit.


Petri geomas,schickes Foto mit angriffslustiger Möwe.


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> So Männer, heute Abend wird wieder am Rhein angegriffen.
> Es wird wohl in erster Linie aufs Feedern rauslaufen (Entschuldige El Professore - die Rute muss ich wohl später einweihen), allein die Stellenwahl ist noch offen.
> Daher meine Frage an euch wie ihr die Sache seht.
> Vorweg, beide Stellen liegen an einer laaaaaaaaaangen Innenkurve des Rheins. Die Hauptströmung liegt hier also ein wenig weiter weg, so dass ich "entspannt" mit 100g und rollendem Korb fischen kann.
> Stelle 1: unbequeme, lange Steinpackung mit kiesigem Auslauf in Richtung Flussmitte. Ich weiß, dass hier viel Weißfisch steht. Vor allem Brassen und Alande gibts hier definitiv genug und Abends wird in Richtung Steinpackung geraubt.
> Stelle 2: bequemer Kiesstrand mit einer schönen Kiesschüttung auf ~10/20m. Auch hier wurde schon ganz gut Aland und schöne Rotaugen gefangen.
> Nasen und Barben sind an beiden Stellen eher Zufallsfänge, aber auf die hab ichs halt am meisten abgesehen.
> Ich tendiere eher zum Kiesstrand muss ich wohl zugeben - Nachts in der Steinpackung sitzen ist halt auch nicht so prall ...
> Aber mal generell:
> - Eher kiesig als sandig?
> - Eher Innenkurve als Außenkurve?
> - Eher Steinpackung, lange Gerade oder Buhne?
> Ich tendiere meist zu kiesig und Innenkurve und bin kein großer Freund der Buhnen (außer beim Zanderangeln komischerweise) aber wie seht ihr das?
> Grüße


Dann mal viel Spaß,wir freuen uns auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Am Rhein gilt ja (immer noch!?), je kiesiger, desto Grundel. Und bei zwei Optionen wird immer der Zwiespalt bleiben, hätte man vielleicht doch anders gewählt. Ich kann es dir auch nicht leichter machen.
> 
> Beim Feedern würde ich drauf achten, dass die Stelle so beschaffen ist, dass das Futter da bleibt und nicht gleich gen Rotterdam abhaut.



Grundeln gibts tatsächlich an beiden Stellen nur vereinzelnd - an der Packung natürlich immer mehr je dichter ich an den Steinen angel.
Das Futter am PLatz zu halten ist so eine Sache. Wirklich geht das ja nur in Bereichen mit Rückströmung, also Buhnen o.ä., bzw. extrem strömungsberuhigten Bereichen also Mündungen oder Hafeneinfahrten.
Von daher werde ich wohl mit einer Futterspur leben müssen. Dafür sind wir auch zu zweit unterwegs, so dass man eine ordentliche Fahne in den Fluss setzen kann


----------



## geomas

@daci7: Petri heil - bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Andal

@daci7 ... ich feedere am Rhein quasi gar nicht mehr. Fast nur noch Soloköder. Der Erfolg ist praktisch gleich.


----------



## phirania

Neue  / Alte Stelle schon ewig nicht mehr da gewesen


----------



## Tobias85

Das sieht doch ziemlich brauchbar aus  Wie tief ist es dort?


----------



## rutilus69

Schöne Stelle!


----------



## phirania

Ist so zwischen 1,5 bis 3,00 m tief.
Und jede Menge Fisch Aktivität.
Werde ich in nächster Zeit mal antesten


----------



## Tobias85

Das klingt doch spannend. Sicher schöne Döbel da


----------



## phirania

Die gibt es hier.


----------



## phirania

Und ein Kanu hab Ich auch gefunden,liegt schon länger hier...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Und ein Kanu hab Ich auch gefunden,liegt schon länger hier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328748


Schöne Bilder Kalle,ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht wenn du mit dem Kanu unterwegs warst.


----------



## Tobias85

Das Kanu würd ich wohl auch nehmen


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das Kanu würd ich wohl auch nehmen


Geht nicht das hat sich Kalle schon eingehamstert.


----------



## phirania

Kanu wird morgen abgeholt...
Auf dem Heimweg..
]


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, war gerade einige Tage in den Niederlanden und Belgien unterwegs. Leider ohne Angelgeschirr. Dabei hätte es so viele schöne Gewässer gegeben. Und Ükel gibt es dort auch. Ükel, die sich einfach an einen Kanal setzen und etwas vor sich hin stippen, so wie dieser ältere Herr.


----------



## Kochtopf

@phirania paddelt heimwärts  ich komme hier aktuell kaum noch hinterher, schön dass der Schwarm so munter ist - aber wo bleiben die ÜC Meldungen?!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, wo bleiben sie? Ich ziehe jedes WE mehrfach los, aber es läuft bei mir zur Zeit nicht wirklich gut. Und jetzt haben sie mich auch noch im Verein zum Seniorenangeln eingeladen....


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und jetzt haben sie mich auch noch im Verein zum Seniorenangeln eingeladen....


Das ist wirklich beinhart!


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter : tolles Bild vom Kanal-Angler. Wunderschön angelegt, die Kanalstrecke (vermutlich noch vom Treideln der Bargen/Schuten?).
Es klingt vielleicht seltsam, aber für mich drückt dieses sehr friedliche Bild „Hochkultur” aus.

Dieser Filmschnipsel ist mein absolutes „Lieblings-Angelvideo” auf Youtube:






Ich hatte es früher schon ein oder zweimal hier angepriesen, aber da warst Du noch nicht „an Board”.

Nachtrag: ich kam auf diesen Film wegen „Kanal/Benelux/Stippen”, nicht wegen der Einladung zum Seniorenangeln an Dich. Ehrlich.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend wieder kurz los, etwas spät und nicht sehr gut vorbereitet. 
Hab nach ner Weile mal wieder die Picker geschwungen. Gab an Fischen das absolute Minimum (1 Plötz).
Ne kleine hungrige Maus am Ufer lenkte mich vom Beobachten der Rutenspitze ab.
Als Besonderheit kann ich den zweifachen Vorbeiflug eines Eisvogels vermelden. 
Ganz in der Nähe von Rostocks meistbefahrener Brücke.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend wieder kurz los, etwas spät und nicht sehr gut vorbereitet.
> Hab nach ner Weile mal wieder die Picker geschwungen. Gab an Fischen das absolute Minimum (1 Plötz).
> Ne kleine hungrige Maus am Ufer lenkte mich vom Beobachten der Rutenspitze ab.
> Als Besonderheit kann ich den zweifachen Vorbeiflug eines Eisvogels vermelden.
> Ganz in der Nähe von Rostocks meistbefahrener Brücke.


Petri.Hast du die Maus eingefangen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : tolles Bild vom Kanal-Angler. Wunderschön angelegt, die Kanalstrecke (vermutlich noch vom Treideln der Bargen/Schuten?).
> Es klingt vielleicht seltsam, aber für mich drückt dieses sehr friedliche Bild „Hochkultur” aus.
> 
> Dieser Filmschnipsel ist mein absolutes „Lieblings-Angelvideo” auf Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hatte es früher schon ein oder zweimal hier angepriesen, aber da warst Du noch nicht „an Board”.
> 
> Nachtrag: ich kam auf diesen Film wegen „Kanal/Benelux/Stippen”, nicht wegen der Einladung zum Seniorenangeln an Dich. Ehrlich.


Schöner Film. Aber 1958 ist schon Senioren angeln.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri.Hast du die Maus eingefangen.



Ich wurde ihr in keinster Art und Weise habhaft, auch nicht mir der Kamera.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Daumen hoch, habe mich eben köstlich amüsiert. Wenn ich in dem Alter auch noch so voller Freude am Wasser sitze oder döse, dann ist das Leben gut verlaufen!


----------



## geomas

Ich bin ja nicht so der über-emotionale Typ, aber der Film mit den angelnden Herrschaften rührt mich wirklich.
Man kann nur hoffen, daß einem im Alter ein „freies Leben” vergönnt ist.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Dieser Filmschnipsel ist mein absolutes „Lieblings-Angelvideo” auf Youtube:


Aber keiner ohne stilvolle Kleidung. Keiner ohne gutes Hemd und Langbinder!


----------



## Jason

Habe meinen ersten Ansitz auf der Seebrücke beendet und muss sagen, es war eine Null Nummer. 
Nachdem wir heute einen Ausflug nach Warnemünde gemacht hatten und uns im Hafen die riesigen Luxusdampfer betrachten hatten und danach auch ein bisschen Rostock angeschaut haben, Geo, ich musste ein paar mal an dich denken, kehrten wir Abends zurück und gehen 19 Uhr stand ich mit dem jungen Mann, den ich zuvor kennengelernt hatte auf der Seebrücke
Er hatte eine Rute mit Wurm auf Grund gelegt 
und mit der zweiten war er, wie ich am Spinnfischen. Bei ihm ging genau so wenig wie bei mir. 
Ein weiterer Angler war mit der Pose auf ca. 1 Meter Tiefe mit Wurm am angeln und fing 2 Hornhechte.
Lieber @Wuemmehunter ich habe mir die Steilküste bei Boltenhagen angesehen und habe festgestellt, dass ich ohne Watthose kaum eine Möglichkeit habe in tiefen Uferzonen mit meinem Ködern zu gelangen.
Oder hast du einen Tipp für mich? 
Ansonsten muss ich mich weiter mit die Seebrücken beangeln. Es gibt noch mehrere, die ich beangeln darf.
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Fängern der letzten Tage viel Petri. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend wieder an der Warnow, aber diesmal außerhalb der Stadt.


Über die Warnow sind wir heute auch geschippert. Habe auch ein paar Angler gesehen. Musste als denken, ist das unser Geomas?.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^  Hoffentlich nimmst Du von Rostock einen guten Eindruck mit in die Heimat. 
Ist schon etwas speziell, meine Heimatstadt (ihre Bewohner sowieso).
Ich war erst nach 19.00 Uhr irgendwann am Wasser.
Falls Du im Urlaub nochmals nach Rostock kommst, gib bitte kurz Zeichen.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Habe meinen ersten Ansitz auf der Seebrücke beendet und muss sagen, es war eine Null Nummer.
> Nachdem wir heute einen Ausflug nach Warnemünde gemacht hatten und uns im Hafen die riesigen Luxusdampfer betrachten hatten und danach auch ein bisschen Rostock angeschaut haben, Geo, ich musste ein paar mal an dich denken, kehrten wir Abends zurück und gehen 19 Uhr stand ich mit dem jungen Mann, den ich zuvor kennengelernt hatte auf der Seebrücke
> Er hatte eine Rute mit Wurm auf Grund gelegt
> und mit der zweiten war er, wie ich am Spinnfischen. Bei ihm ging genau so wenig wie bei mir.
> Ein weiterer Angler war mit der Pose auf ca. 1 Meter Tiefe mit Wurm am angeln und fing 2 Hornhechte.
> Lieber @Wuemmehunter ich habe mir die Steilküste bei Boltenhagen angesehen und habe festgestellt, dass ich ohne Watthose kaum eine Möglichkeit habe in tiefen Uferzonen mit meinem Ködern zu gelangen.
> Oder hast du einen Tipp für mich?
> Ansonsten muss ich mich weiter mit die Seebrücken beangeln. Es gibt noch mehrere, die ich beangeln darf.
> Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Fängern der letzten Tage viel Petri.
> Gruß Jason


Schade jason 1 aber so ist Angeln.


----------



## daci7

Hier gabs auch eine Nullnummer.
Wir haben eine neue Stelle angetestet und mal gehörig ins Klo gegriffen. Einen barbenbiss auf Käse vergeigt und dann durch einen Schnürsenkel vorm Franzosen bewahrt.
Die Fische haben wir wohl konsequent überworfen- kurz vor Schluss haben wir noch ein paar schöne Bisse unter der rutenspitze gehabt und mein Kollege konnte wenigstens noch eine Platte verhaften.
Ich komme wieder! Und zwar richtig gut vorbereitet, denn die Stelle ist gar nicht mal so unschön


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Ne Nullnummer am Meer ist so selten nicht! Ich habe auch schon so manchen Watangeltag auf Fehmarn ohne Biss und Fisch hinter mir. Eine Wathose erhöht sicherlich Deine Reichweite, es geht aber (gerade jetzt im Sommer) auch ohne. Fische lassen sich am Strand auch überwerfen. Gerade morgens stehen die Mefos gerne mal in der strandnahen ersten Rinne. Auch wenn ich nicht zu den Meerforellenspezialisten mit dem Hintergrund hunderter Watangeltage gehöre, habe ich von meinen bislang rund zwei Duzend gefangenen Meerforellen die meisten Fisch im Nahbereich (bis 20 Meter) gefangen. Die hätte ich auch ohne Wathose erreicht. Die Fische stehen oft im Bereich größerer Steine (davon gibt es rund um Großklützhöved in Wurfweite einige) und lauern auf Beute, die solltest Du also möglich dicht anwerfen.. Vielleicht auch mal von oben auf die Küste schauen, die Strukturen kannst Du von dort gut erkennen.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @jason 1: Ne Nullnummer am Meer ist so selten nicht! Ich habe auch schon so manchen Watangeltag auf Fehmarn ohne Biss und Fisch hinter mir. Eine Wathose erhöht sicherlich Deine Reichweite, es geht aber (gerade jetzt im Sommer) auch ohne. Fische lassen sich am Strand auch überwerfen. Gerade morgens stehen die Mefos gerne mal in der strandnahen ersten Rinne. Auch wenn ich nicht zu den Meerforellenspezialisten mit dem Hintergrund hunderter Watangeltage gehöre, habe ich von meinen bislang rund zwei Duzend gefangenen Meerforellen die meisten Fisch im Nahbereich (bis 20 Meter) gefangen. Die hätte ich auch ohne Wathose erreicht. Die Fische stehen oft im Bereich größerer Steine (davon gibt es rund um Großklützhöved in Wurfweite einige) und lauern auf Beute, die solltest Du also möglich dicht anwerfen.. Vielleicht auch mal von oben auf die Küste schauen, die Strukturen kannst Du von dort gut erkennen.


Danke. Den Tipp werde ich beherzigen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## MS aus G

Allen Fängern und "Franzosen" ein dickes Petri!

Ich war gestern und Vorgestern mal wieder nachmittags am Wasser!

Vorgestern wollte ich die Stelle des Abends mal im Hellen befischen und sehen, ob die Barben auch tagsüber ans Band zu bekommen sind!?! Sind sie aber der Erfolg hielt sich in engen Grenzen!

Angefangen mit der ersten Rute, als ich die 2. fertig machen wollte kam auch gleich der erste Biss. Hängt, naja nichts ganz Großes vom Widerstand her, dachte ich noch und schon war der Haken ausgeschlitzt! Eigentlich ein guter Anfang! Als dann beide Ruten "scharf" waren, gab es auch gleich den nächsten Biss und heraus kam eine Barbe von etwa 40cm! So konnte es weiter gehen! Aber leider war dann Essig! Nichts mehr, leider! Nach etwa einer Stunde ohne Biss, habe ich eine Rute dichter ans Ufer gelegt und es kamen auch sogleich Plötzen, Ükel und kleine Barsche. Aber das war ja nicht, was ich wollte! Nach einer weiteren Stunde nochmal für ein halbes Stündchen "fremdgegangen" und mit dem guten, alten Mepps2 in Silber noch 6 kleine Barsche gefangen! An der "Barbenrute" tat sich auch in dieser Zeit leider nix mehr! 

Naja, ich werte das mal als "Teilerfolg"!

Dann hatte sich gestern Familie "Klein-Buddy" angesagt. Nach dem erfolgreichen abendlichen Angeln, sollte es diesmal wieder nachmittags und mit Pose ans Wasser gehen! 

Es ging auch wunderbar los und es konnten gleich ein paar kleine Rotaugen gefangen werden, die ein oder andere Ükel war auch dabei, ein Barsch noch, aber halt alles bis max 20cm! 

Nun hat "Klein-Buddy" auch eine jüngere Schwester, die immer mehr Gefallen an unserem schönen Hobby zu entwickeln schien!? "Darf ich den nächsten Fisch mal zurücksetzen?" Natürlich! 

"Darf ich auch mal die Angel halten?" Natürlich! Und da war es um sie "geschehen"!!!

Nach dem ersten Ükel, noch mit meiner Hilfe beim Anhieb, durfte ich dann nur noch die Montage zu Wasser lassen und ihre gefangenen Fische versorgen!!! Der erste "eigene", ein Barsch, ging leider an der Oberfläche verloren, aber dann konnte sie 4 Rotaugen, 2 Barsche, 3 Ükel und 2 Hasel fangen!!! War das ein Spaß!!! Auch die Maden wurden beim Köderwechsel angereicht, was ich bei einem Mädel in dem Alter nicht für selbstverständlich erachte! Ich glaube, da ist eine Anglerin geboren!?! Die Zeit wird es dann zeigen!?! Auch Ihr Spruch:" Angeln macht aber ganz doll Spaß!!!", ließen Papa "Klein-Buddy" und mich ein wenig sprachlos da sitzen!!! "Na da hast Du ja was angestellt!!!" Kam dann noch als Kommentar vom Papa!!!

Auch "Klein-Buddy" machte natürlich mal wieder eine gute Figur! Als die Bisse bei ihm etwas zurück gingen, versuchte er sein Glück mal in der Rückströmung der anderen Buhne und konnte dort, ganz alleine, noch 2 Ükel fangen! Beim Auswerfen klappte zwar noch nicht alles, aber doch schon Vieles! Tüdel gab es zwar auch mal, aber auch nichts, was nicht zu enttüdeln war!!!

Es wurden natürlich keine Rekorde gefangen, aber das Erlebnis, mit dem doch einigermaßen überraschendem Ergebnis von "Klein-Buddys-Schwester", machten den Nachmittag zu einem überragenden "Angelerlebnis"!!! Auch vom Papa bekam ich noch ein dickes "Danke"!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen Fängern und "Franzosen" ein dickes Petri!
> 
> Ich war gestern und Vorgestern mal wieder nachmittags am Wasser!
> 
> Vorgestern wollte ich die Stelle des Abends mal im Hellen befischen und sehen, ob die Barben auch tagsüber ans Band zu bekommen sind!?! Sind sie aber der Erfolg hielt sich in engen Grenzen!
> 
> Angefangen mit der ersten Rute, als ich die 2. fertig machen wollte kam auch gleich der erste Biss. Hängt, naja nichts ganz Großes vom Widerstand her, dachte ich noch und schon war der Haken ausgeschlitzt! Eigentlich ein guter Anfang! Als dann beide Ruten "scharf" waren, gab es auch gleich den nächsten Biss und heraus kam eine Barbe von etwa 40cm! So konnte es weiter gehen! Aber leider war dann Essig! Nichts mehr, leider! Nach etwa einer Stunde ohne Biss, habe ich eine Rute dichter ans Ufer gelegt und es kamen auch sogleich Plötzen, Ükel und kleine Barsche. Aber das war ja nicht, was ich wollte! Nach einer weiteren Stunde nochmal für ein halbes Stündchen "fremdgegangen" und mit dem guten, alten Mepps2 in Silber noch 6 kleine Barsche gefangen! An der "Barbenrute" tat sich auch in dieser Zeit leider nix mehr!
> 
> Naja, ich werte das mal als "Teilerfolg"!
> 
> Dann hatte sich gestern Familie "Klein-Buddy" angesagt. Nach dem erfolgreichen abendlichen Angeln, sollte es diesmal wieder nachmittags und mit Pose ans Wasser gehen!
> 
> Es ging auch wunderbar los und es konnten gleich ein paar kleine Rotaugen gefangen werden, die ein oder andere Ükel war auch dabei, ein Barsch noch, aber halt alles bis max 20cm!
> 
> Nun hat "Klein-Buddy" auch eine jüngere Schwester, die immer mehr Gefallen an unserem schönen Hobby zu entwickeln schien!? "Darf ich den nächsten Fisch mal zurücksetzen?" Natürlich!
> 
> "Darf ich auch mal die Angel halten?" Natürlich! Und da war es um sie "geschehen"!!!
> 
> Nach dem ersten Ükel, noch mit meiner Hilfe beim Anhieb, durfte ich dann nur noch die Montage zu Wasser lassen und ihre gefangenen Fische versorgen!!! Der erste "eigene", ein Barsch, ging leider an der Oberfläche verloren, aber dann konnte sie 4 Rotaugen, 2 Barsche, 3 Ükel und 2 Hasel fangen!!! War das ein Spaß!!! Auch die Maden wurden beim Köderwechsel angereicht, was ich bei einem Mädel in dem Alter nicht für selbstverständlich erachte! Ich glaube, da ist eine Anglerin geboren!?! Die Zeit wird es dann zeigen!?! Auch Ihr Spruch:" Angeln macht aber ganz doll Spaß!!!", ließen Papa "Klein-Buddy" und mich ein wenig sprachlos da sitzen!!! "Na da hast Du ja was angestellt!!!" Kam dann noch als Kommentar vom Papa!!!
> 
> Auch "Klein-Buddy" machte natürlich mal wieder eine gute Figur! Als die Bisse bei ihm etwas zurück gingen, versuchte er sein Glück mal in der Rückströmung der anderen Buhne und konnte dort, ganz alleine, noch 2 Ükel fangen! Beim Auswerfen klappte zwar noch nicht alles, aber doch schon Vieles! Tüdel gab es zwar auch mal, aber auch nichts, was nicht zu enttüdeln war!!!
> 
> Es wurden natürlich keine Rekorde gefangen, aber das Erlebnis, mit dem doch einigermaßen überraschendem Ergebnis von "Klein-Buddys-Schwester", machten den Nachmittag zu einem überragenden "Angelerlebnis"!!! Auch vom Papa bekam ich noch ein dickes "Danke"!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario,schöner Angel Bericht.Hast du Klein-Buddy wieder glücklich gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier gabs auch eine Nullnummer.
> Wir haben eine neue Stelle angetestet und mal gehörig ins Klo gegriffen. Einen barbenbiss auf Käse vergeigt und dann durch einen Schnürsenkel vorm Franzosen bewahrt.
> Die Fische haben wir wohl konsequent überworfen- kurz vor Schluss haben wir noch ein paar schöne Bisse unter der rutenspitze gehabt und mein Kollege konnte wenigstens noch eine Platte verhaften.
> Ich komme wieder! Und zwar richtig gut vorbereitet, denn die Stelle ist gar nicht mal so unschön
> Anhang anzeigen 328763


Schöne Angel stelle.Wo ist das?


----------



## daci7

Das ist am Niederrhein, in der Nähe der Emmericher Rheinbrücke. Praktisch bei mir vor der Haustüre.
Fisch gibst da auf jeden Fall noch zu holen, wir haben uns einfach mal wieder zu blöd angestellt. Naja, Fehler sind dazu da begangen zu werden. Oder wie heißt es noch gleich "ich lern' aus meinen Fehlern und beherrsch' sie immer besser"


----------



## Mikesch

Mario kümmert sich mal wieder vorbildlich um den Nachwuchs.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn eigentlich @Minimax wieder ?
> 
> Weiß das jemand?
> 
> @Kochtopf
> PöttPött?





Andal schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn er den Balkan einmal umgegraben hat.



Salaam Aleikum Effendis,
Befinden uns grade auf dem Rücksturz und haben heute die erste Etappe bis nach Transsylvanien hinter uns gebracht. Am Samstag sollten wir die Germanei erreicht haben, Sonntag gehöre ich Mrs. Minimax, und am Montag gegen Mittag dürfte der erste Biss auf Tulip erfolgen! 
Freue mich sehr auf zuhause, auch auf das Virtuelle,
Hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Oh, ein Minimax!

Lass dich nicht beißen und komm gut wieder Heim. 

@MS aus G: Toll, dass du die kleine Schwester von deinem Buddy auch überzeugen konntest


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G schöne Geschichte die du uns da erzählt hast. Petri Heil euch allen.

@Minimax komm gut nach Hause. Nicht dass noch was auf den letzten Metern schief geht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Salaam Aleikum Effendis,
> Befinden uns grade auf dem Rücksturz und haben heute die erste Etappe bis nach Transsylvanien hinter uns gebracht. Am Samstag sollten wir die Germanei erreicht haben, Sonntag gehöre ich Mrs. Minimax, und am Montag gegen Mittag dürfte der erste Biss auf Tulip erfolgen!
> Freue mich sehr auf zuhause, auch auf das Virtuelle,
> Hg
> Euer
> Minimax


Komm gut wieder Heim.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Wir freuen uns schon alle auf Deine Heimkehr.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Die Heimkehr des Karavan Nemsi Effendis....... wir sind alle gespannt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Transylvanian? Hast Du ordentlich Knoblauch dabei, @Minimax!? Komm gut heim! Nach der Sommerflaute scheinen die Friedlichen unter den Fischen wieder zu beissen. Nach längerer Durststrecke, was die größeren Brassen angeht, konnte ich heute endlich mal wieder einen 50er keschern. Kommt aus der Wümme, die innerhalb weniger Tage mit ihrer Wassertemperatur von 22 auf 16 Grad gefallen ist. Liegt an dem geringen Wasserstand. Kalte Nächte wie die letzte schlagen sofort durch. Gefangen habe ich den Burschen übrigen beim ledgern. 10 Gramm-Bomb, 12er Haken und ein Wurm drauf hat ihn schließlich nach längerem hin und her überzeugt. Vorher auf Made gab es auch schon einige zaghafte Bisse, aber richtig zugepackt hat keiner. Ansonsten gab es noch ein paar Plötzen. Waren aber zwei richtig entspannte Stunden an meinem Hausgewässer.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Transylvanian? Hast Du ordentlich Knoblauch dabei, @Minimax!? Komm gut heim! Nach der Sommerflaute scheinen die Friedlichen unter den Fischen wieder zu beissen. Nach längerer Durststrecke, was die größeren Brassen angeht, konnte ich heute endlich mal wieder einen 50er keschern. Kommt aus der Wümme, die innerhalb weniger Tage mit ihrer Wassertemperatur von 22 auf 16 Grad gefallen ist. Liegt an dem geringen Wasserstand. Kalte Nächte wie die letzte schlagen sofort durch. Gefangen habe ich den Burschen übrigen beim ledgern. 10 Gramm-Bomb, 12er Haken und ein Wurm drauf hat ihn schließlich nach längerem hin und her überzeugt. Vorher auf Made gab es auch schon einige zaghafte Bisse, aber richtig zugepackt hat keiner. Ansonsten gab es noch ein paar Plötzen. Waren aber zwei richtig entspannte Stunden an meinem Hausgewässer.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328796


Petri zum Fisch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke Hartmut!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Bei mir waren die letzten Wochen nicht so schön, erst hatte mein Hund nen 2 wöchigen epileptischen Clusteranfall, dann habe ich 22 Tage mit Rücken gelegen und krebse jetzt wieder durch die Behausung.. .
6 Wochen nicht geangelt.. .
Aber am Sonntag gehts wieder los..
Zum Glück war hier ja nicht ganz soviel los wie üblich, sodaß ich alles nachlesen konnte.
Es waren wieder so viele tolle Bilder und Berichte dabei, daß man darüber das persöhnliche Elend etwas vergessen konnte - vielen Dank dafür..

Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dir auch, @rhinefisher, lass es sinnig angehen. Nicht gleich den Rücken überstrapazieren.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Transylvanian? Hast Du ordentlich Knoblauch dabei, @Minimax!? Komm gut heim! Nach der Sommerflaute scheinen die Friedlichen unter den Fischen wieder zu beissen. Nach längerer Durststrecke, was die größeren Brassen angeht, konnte ich heute endlich mal wieder einen 50er keschern. Kommt aus der Wümme, die innerhalb weniger Tage mit ihrer Wassertemperatur von 22 auf 16 Grad gefallen ist. Liegt an dem geringen Wasserstand. Kalte Nächte wie die letzte schlagen sofort durch. Gefangen habe ich den Burschen übrigen beim ledgern. 10 Gramm-Bomb, 12er Haken und ein Wurm drauf hat ihn schließlich nach längerem hin und her überzeugt. Vorher auf Made gab es auch schon einige zaghafte Bisse, aber richtig zugepackt hat keiner. Ansonsten gab es noch ein paar Plötzen. Waren aber zwei richtig entspannte Stunden an meinem Hausgewässer.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328796



Petri.
schöne Brachse...


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Bei mir waren die letzten Wochen nicht so schön, erst hatte mein Hund nen 2 wöchigen epileptischen Clusteranfall, dann habe ich 22 Tage mit Rücken gelegen und krebse jetzt wieder durch die Behausung.. .
> 6 Wochen nicht geangelt.. .
> Aber am Sonntag gehts wieder los..
> Zum Glück war hier ja nicht ganz soviel los wie üblich, sodaß ich alles nachlesen konnte.
> Es waren wieder so viele tolle Bilder und Berichte dabei, daß man darüber das persöhnliche Elend etwas vergessen konnte - vielen Dank dafür..
> 
> Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende..



Na denn mal Gute Besserung.
Rücken ist immer Ka.....e


----------



## phirania

Transylvanian?
Gute Heimreise.
Nicht das du als Vampir nach Hause kommst....
Deshalb nimm keine Anhalter mit.....
Man kann ja nie Wissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ....., dann habe ich 22 Tage mit Rücken gelegen und krebse jetzt wieder durch die Behausung.. .




Das kenne ich.
Gute Besserung!
Hast du keine anständigen Schmerzmittel ?


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Bei mir waren die letzten Wochen nicht so schön, erst hatte mein Hund nen 2 wöchigen epileptischen Clusteranfall, dann habe ich 22 Tage mit Rücken gelegen und krebse jetzt wieder durch die Behausung.. .
> 6 Wochen nicht geangelt.. .
> Aber am Sonntag gehts wieder los..
> Zum Glück war hier ja nicht ganz soviel los wie üblich, sodaß ich alles nachlesen konnte.
> Es waren wieder so viele tolle Bilder und Berichte dabei, daß man darüber das persöhnliche Elend etwas vergessen konnte - vielen Dank dafür..
> 
> Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende..


Na denn mal Gute Besserung.Pass auf deinen Rücken auf .


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kenne ich.
> Gute Besserung!
> Hast du keine anständigen Schmerzmittel ?


Ist auch nicht immer gut Schmerzmittel zu nehmen.


----------



## Andal

Schmerzmittel muss man, so man wirklich betroffen ist, genau dann nehmen, wenn man merkt, dass der Schmerz einsetzt. Dann kommt man auch mit vergleichsweise harmlosen Dosierungen aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kenne ich.
> Gute Besserung!
> Hast du keine anständigen Schmerzmittel ?



Du alter Pillendreher!


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du alter Pillendreher!


Die Seite kannte ich vom Prof gar nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die Seite kannte ich vom Prof gar nicht.



Der alte Knochen täuscht uns sowieso alle, der fährt nicht zum Angeln, der knattert immer zur Nachtschicht ins Untergrundlabor!


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der alte Knochen täuscht uns sowieso alle, der fährt nicht zum Angeln, der knattert immer zur Nachtschicht ins Untergrundlabor!


Und nebenbei mischt er sich sein "Tinca Special" Grundfutter und Dip


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und nebenbei mischt er sich sein "Tinca Special" Grundfutter und Dip



Lass ma die Dips gut sein, ich hab mir beim Wettkampf letztes Wochenende die volle Ladung "Knoblauch" auf die Hose gefeuert. Das Zeug riecht noch aus der Waschmaschine, meine Wohnung versprüht den Flair eines Griechen und die Vampire klingeln auch nicht mehr....


----------



## Andal

Selbstgemachte Dipps sind ein gutes Stichwort.

Bisher habe ich da immer abgelegte Wurstgläser mit Schraubdeckel benutzt. Aber nach einer Zeit backen die so zu, dass man sie höchstens noch mit dem Hammer aufbringt. Nicht gut!

Wird Zeit, hier mal eine andere Verpackung zu suchen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lass ma die Dips gut sein, ich hab mir beim Wettkampf letztes Wochenende die volle Ladung "Knoblauch" auf die Hose gefeuert. Das Zeug riecht noch aus der Waschmaschine, meine Wohnung versprüht den Flair eines Griechen und die Vampire klingeln auch nicht mehr....


Ganz schön einsam, wa ?


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Dipps sind ein gutes Stichwort.
> 
> Bisher habe ich da immer abgelegte Wurstgläser mit Schraubdeckel benutzt. Aber nach einer Zeit backen die so zu, dass man sie höchstens noch mit dem Hammer aufbringt. Nicht gut!
> 
> Wird Zeit, hier mal eine andere Verpackung zu suchen.


Das Problem kenn ich, außerdem saut dass des immer so. Die Gläser werden halt nur durchs einkochen richtig dicht. 
Werde demnächst testweise eine Blechdose mit Schraubverschluss probieren (war vorher Pomade drinnen), mal sehen wie dicht die hält.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lass ma die Dips gut sein, ich hab mir beim Wettkampf letztes Wochenende die volle Ladung "Knoblauch" auf die Hose gefeuert. Das Zeug riecht noch aus der Waschmaschine, meine Wohnung versprüht den Flair eines Griechen und die Vampire klingeln auch nicht mehr....


Erst mit Brassen-Schleim eingerieben, jetzt versuchst du es mit der Knofi-Keule. Dir ist doch auch jedes Mittel recht, um die Fische anzulocken  
Möchte gar nicht daran denken, was als nächstes kommt...…..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ganz schön einsam, wa ?



Zur Not setze ich mich an meinen Wurmeimer, für einen kleinen Smalltalk mit den Ködern! 



Racklinger schrieb:


> Erst mit Brassen-Schleim eingerieben, jetzt versuchst du es mit der Knofi-Keule. Dir ist doch auch jedes Mittel recht, um die Fische anzulocken
> Möchte gar nicht daran denken, was als nächstes kommt...…..



Ich stand letztens erst wieder in der Elbe vor dem Abwasserrohr eines Klärwerks.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Dipps sind ein gutes Stichwort.
> 
> Bisher habe ich da immer abgelegte Wurstgläser mit Schraubdeckel benutzt. Aber nach einer Zeit backen die so zu, dass man sie höchstens noch mit dem Hammer aufbringt. Nicht gut!
> 
> Wird Zeit, hier mal eine andere Verpackung zu suchen.


Ich benutze für sowas diese Plastikdosen mit den Ohren am Deckel. Durch die Dichtung im Deckel sind die echt dicht und zur Not drehen die eine Runde in der Spülmaschine.

https://www.amazon.de/GOURMETmaxx-Frischhaltedosen-Aufbewahrungsboxen-Gefrierschrank-Kunststoff-Bpa/dp/B079V7QQ1B/ref=mp_s_a_1_13?keywords=lock+und+lock&qid=1566572310&s=gateway&sprefix=Lock+&sr=8-13


----------



## Andal

Das wird schwierig - isch abe gar kein Spülmaschin!


----------



## rutilus69

Ich benutze die auch für Dinge im Rucksack, die nicht feucht werden sollen.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig - isch abe gar kein Spülmaschin!


Geht auch per Hand 
(es gibt ähnliche Dosen auch günstiger, aber da ist mir der Name nicht eingefallen)


----------



## Andal

Mal mit meinem Apotheker reden. Die haben so Döschen für ihre Hausmischungen. Der verdient sich an mir eh dumm und deppert.


----------



## Andal

Auf DMAX versucht ja der Cyril Dingenskirchen grad einen Zitteraal zu fangen. Was mir dabei so gefällt, sind die Locals. Immer lustig drauf und alles was schwimmt, ist irgendwie lecker.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @daci7 , @MS aus G  und @Wuemmehunter ! 

Tolle Aktion von Dir, Mario, die Lütten anzulernen! Sowas vergessen die Knirpse nicht.

daci7 - interessant, Platte und Barbe in einem Flußabschnitt war nicht auf meinem Radar.

Der geledgerte Brassen ist ein echter Bilderbuch-Blei, Wuemme. Schöner Fisch.


----------



## geomas

Herzlich willkommen zurück, @Minimax! 

@rhinefisher : hoffentlich kannst Du den Angelsonntag schmerzfrei genießen!


----------



## daci7

Mit Platte mein ich nen Brassen, nur um das noch klar zu stellen.
Ich hab heut übrigens zwei LED-pose gekauft. Schön schlank und mit einer richtig geilen, mehrfarbig leuchtende und dünne Antenne.
Ich bin mal gespannt - normalerweise bin ich ja kein Fan von solchen Spielereien, aber die Posen sahen so gut aus ...


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> Mit Platte mein ich nen Brassen, nur um das noch klar zu stellen.
> Ich hab heut übrigens zwei LED-pose gekauft. Schön schlank und mit einer richtig geilen, mehrfarbig leuchtende und dünne Antenne.
> Ich bin mal gespannt - normalerweise bin ich ja kein Fan von solchen Spielereien, aber die Posen sahen so gut aus ...



Okay, danke für die Info. Bei „Platte” denk ich zunächst an Butt.


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Mit Platte mein ich nen Brassen, nur um das noch klar zu stellen.
> Ich hab heut übrigens zwei LED-pose gekauft. Schön schlank und mit einer richtig geilen, mehrfarbig leuchtende und dünne Antenne.
> Ich bin mal gespannt - normalerweise bin ich ja kein Fan von solchen Spielereien, aber die Posen sahen so gut aus ...


Bei Platte denk ich zunächst an Butt.Ich bin mal gespannt,wenn der Bericht Über die LED-Pose kommt.


----------



## geomas

#posen - Locslide-Waggler von Premier sind auf dem Weg gen Rostock. Mal sehen, wie sich diese Posen zum Grundangeln („Float-Ledgering”) machen.
Bereits eingetroffen sind kürzlich am Stammtisch erwähnte Posen von Cormoran - die waren billig und sehen auch so aus. 
Aber den kleinen Plötz im Fluß nebenan ist dies vermutlich Wurst. 

Die vor einigen Wochen erstandene alte Daiwa-Picker wird im Zusammenspiel mit ner schönen neuen Heckbremsrolle (Okuma Ceymar CXTR-40M) demnächst eingeweiht.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Dipps sind ein gutes Stichwort.
> 
> Bisher habe ich da immer abgelegte Wurstgläser mit Schraubdeckel benutzt. Aber nach einer Zeit backen die so zu, dass man sie höchstens noch mit dem Hammer aufbringt. Nicht gut!
> 
> Wird Zeit, hier mal eine andere Verpackung zu suchen.



Nimm auf jeden Fall was mit Schraubverschluss. Ich hatte hier noch ein paar Schnappdeckelgläser rumfliegen und dachte die wären eine gute Wahl für den selbstgemachten Knoblauch-Dip. Jedes mal beim öffnen hab ich mir aber die Finger eingesaut und hab das Ding nach dreimal dippen nicht mehr anfassen mögen.



daci7 schrieb:


> Mit Platte mein ich nen Brassen, nur um das noch klar zu stellen.
> Ich hab heut übrigens zwei LED-pose gekauft. Schön schlank und mit einer richtig geilen, mehrfarbig leuchtende und dünne Antenne.
> Ich bin mal gespannt - normalerweise bin ich ja kein Fan von solchen Spielereien, aber die Posen sahen so gut aus ...



Irgendwo wurden mal welche vorgestellt, die bei nem Biss die Farbe ändern - sind das die?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab heut ne kleine Tour zu meinem Döbelbach gemacht - ohne Angel, aber mit Dosenmais. Für den Mais haben sich nur kleinere Döbel bis max. 20cm und einige Rotaugen oder Hasel interessiert, die dicken Döbel wollten den dieses mal nicht. Da muss ich mir also was anderes einfallen lassen. 

Es waren aber heute auffällig viele Fische mit Verpilzungen zu sehen, mindestens 5 hab ich entdeckt. Auch große Döbel Ü40 waren davon betroffen...hab ich an dem Bach noch nie gehabt. Ist das bei euch momentan auch so? Ob das mit dem seit letztem Jahr niedrigen Wasserstand und den dadurch resultierenden Lebensbedingungen zusammenhängt?


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Kodi hat ab Montag 0,5l Dosen von Emsa im Angebot... .


----------



## Tricast

@all : Habe gestern einen Rutenhalter (Rutenauflage) gesehen und wurde gefragt ob ich so etwas kennen würde, was ich verneinen mußte. Es ist eine aufschraubbare Rutenauflage auf einen Bankstick mit einer Druckvorrichtung um die Rutenauflage um 180 Grad drehen zu können. Entweder liegt vorne die Rute auf und wenn das Teil für hinten (Griff) verwendet werden soll wird eben gedreht und der Griff darunter gehalten. Ideal für lange Ruten wie Bolo oder Stellfischruten. Kennt Ihr sowas?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

So denn mal schnell aufgebaut und hoffen das was geht...






Man hat aber auch zu viel Gerödel dabei...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #posen - Locslide-Waggler von Premier sind auf dem Weg gen Rostock. Mal sehen, wie sich diese Posen zum Grundangeln („Float-Ledgering”) machen.
> Bereits eingetroffen sind kürzlich am Stammtisch erwähnte Posen von Cormoran - die waren billig und sehen auch so aus.
> Aber den kleinen Plötz im Fluß nebenan ist dies vermutlich Wurst.


Die Loc Slide funktionieren gut. Wobei ich den einen meinen hauptsächlich als Lotpose verwende.




Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nimm auf jeden Fall was mit Schraubverschluss. Ich hatte hier noch ein paar Schnappdeckelgläser rumfliegen und dachte die wären eine gute Wahl für den selbstgemachten Knoblauch-Dip. Jedes mal beim öffnen hab ich mir aber die Finger eingesaut und hab das Ding nach dreimal dippen nicht mehr anfassen mögen.
> Irgendwo wurden mal welche vorgestellt, die bei nem Biss die Farbe ändern - sind das die?


Hatte ja bisher auch schon Schraubgefäße. Nur mit Xanthan werden die mit längerer Standzeit "sehr dicht"!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Kodi hat ab Montag 0,5l Dosen von Emsa im Angebot... .


Bist narrisch!? Da passt ja Dipp  für den Rest meines Lebens rein! 



Tricast schrieb:


> @all : Habe gestern einen Rutenhalter (Rutenauflage) gesehen und wurde gefragt ob ich so etwas kennen würde, was ich verneinen mußte. Es ist eine aufschraubbare Rutenauflage auf einen Bankstick mit einer Druckvorrichtung um die Rutenauflage um 180 Grad drehen zu können. Entweder liegt vorne die Rute auf und wenn das Teil für hinten (Griff) verwendet werden soll wird eben gedreht und der Griff darunter gehalten. Ideal für lange Ruten wie Bolo oder Stellfischruten. Kennt Ihr sowas?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ein Stellfischrutenhalter!?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Jungs, fangt ordentlich was. Bin selber gerade an der Müritz, leider nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum Charity/Laufen ... und das bei 28 Grad.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @all : Habe gestern einen Rutenhalter (Rutenauflage) gesehen und wurde gefragt ob ich so etwas kennen würde, was ich verneinen mußte. Es ist eine aufschraubbare Rutenauflage auf einen Bankstick mit einer Druckvorrichtung um die Rutenauflage um 180 Grad drehen zu können. Entweder liegt vorne die Rute auf und wenn das Teil für hinten (Griff) verwendet werden soll wird eben gedreht und der Griff darunter gehalten. Ideal für lange Ruten wie Bolo oder Stellfischruten. Kennt Ihr sowas?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Kenn ich leider nicht - ist das ein relativ neues Produkt? 
Könnte es aus dem Bereich der Bootsrutenhalter (auch Kayak/Belly-Boat) kommen?


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So denn mal schnell aufgebaut und hoffen das was geht...
> Anhang anzeigen 328873
> 
> 
> Man hat aber auch zu viel Gerödel dabei...


Denn mal Petri Kalle,schönes Bild hast du gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> @all : Habe gestern einen Rutenhalter (Rutenauflage) gesehen und wurde gefragt ob ich so etwas kennen würde, was ich verneinen mußte. Es ist eine aufschraubbare Rutenauflage auf einen Bankstick mit einer Druckvorrichtung um die Rutenauflage um 180 Grad drehen zu können. Entweder liegt vorne die Rute auf und wenn das Teil für hinten (Griff) verwendet werden soll wird eben gedreht und der Griff darunter gehalten. Ideal für lange Ruten wie Bolo oder Stellfischruten. Kennt Ihr sowas?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hast du ein Bild davon gemacht,Heinz?


----------



## Jason

Heute Morgen um 5 Uhr aus den Federn und um 6 Uhr hab ich mich mit dem jungen Mann, den ich zuvor kennengelernt habe an der Steilküste von Boltenhagen getroffen. Nach dem guten Tipp, den mir @Wuemmehunter gegeben hat wo man am besten den Meerforellen nachstellen kann, sind wir ca. 20 Minuten der Küste entlang marschiert.
Matthias, so hieß meine Urlaubsbekanntschaft hatte eine Watthose dabei die er sich auch gleich über zog. Letztes Jahr war seine freundin auch hier 
 und sie sagt das das Wasser ganz schön zurück gegangen sei. Vielleicht kann Wuemme das bestätigen wenn er meine Bilder sieht.
Aber nun Butter bei die Fische. Gefangen haben wir nüscht. Keinen Biss, nichts. Obwohl Matthias fast 15 - 20 Meter rein gehen konnte, wo seine Chancen besser standen tat sich auch bei ihm nichts. Es musste eine Krautbank überworfen werden das ich mit meiner Spinnrute (40-80g Wurfgewicht) leicht schaffte. 4-5 Meter erst durch die Sandbank geblinkert und dann durchs Kraut. Mit dem12er Geflecht gab es es zwar keine ernsthafte Hänger, aber es nervte schon auf Dauer.
Belohnt wurden wir allerdings von einem wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang und das Erlebnis Natur. Ist wirklich eine schöne Gegend hier. 
Lieber @geomas Bedauerlicherweise schaffen wir es nicht noch einen Abstecher nach Rostock zu machen. Aber die Gelegenheit wird kommen, wo wir uns persönlich kennenlernen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen um 5 Uhr aus den Federn und um 6 Uhr hab ich mich mit dem jungen Mann, den ich zuvor kennengelernt habe an der Steilküste von Boltenhagen getroffen. Nach dem guten Tipp, den mir @Wuemmehunter gegeben hat wo man am besten den Meerforellen nachstellen kann, sind wir ca. 20 Minuten der Küste entlang marschiert.
> Matthias, so hieß meine Urlaubsbekanntschaft hatte eine Watthose dabei die er sich auch gleich über zog. Letztes Jahr war seine freundin auch hier
> und sie sagt das das Wasser ganz schön zurück gegangen sei. Vielleicht kann Wuemme das bestätigen wenn er meine Bilder sieht.
> Aber nun Butter bei die Fische. Gefangen haben wir nüscht. Keinen Biss, nichts. Obwohl Matthias fast 15 - 20 Meter rein gehen konnte, wo seine Chancen besser standen tat sich auch bei ihm nichts. Es musste eine Krautbank überworfen werden das ich mit meiner Spinnrute (40-80g Wurfgewicht) leicht schaffte. 4-5 Meter erst durch die Sandbank geblinkert und dann durchs Kraut. Mit dem12er Geflecht gab es es zwar keine ernsthafte Hänger, aber es nervte schon auf Dauer.
> Belohnt wurden wir allerdings von einem wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang und das Erlebnis Natur. Ist wirklich eine schöne Gegend hier.
> Lieber @geomas Bedauerlicherweise schaffen wir es nicht noch einen Abstecher nach Rostock zu machen. Aber die Gelegenheit wird kommen, wo wir uns persönlich kennenlernen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Übung macht den Meister jason 1.Netter Angel Bericht und schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 : danke für den stimmungsvollen Bericht von der Ostsee-Steilküste! Schade, daß Ihr nichts gefangen habt. 
Der Wasserstand kommt und geht mit der Windrichtung (andere Einflüsse spielen auch ne Rolle, klar).
Hoffentlich ist der Urlaub für Dich (und Familie) trotzdem richtig erholsam.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : danke für den stimmungsvollen Bericht von der Ostsee-Steilküste! Schade, daß Ihr nichts gefangen habt.
> Der Wasserstand kommt und geht mit der Windrichtung (andere Einflüsse spielen auch ne Rolle, klar).
> Hoffentlich ist der Urlaub für Dich (und Familie) trotzdem richtig erholsam.


Der Urlaub ist sehr erholsam. Es gibt nichts schöneres wie die Ostsee. Und dann noch jenseits meiner Baustelle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Der Urlaub ist sehr erholsam. Es gibt nichts schöneres wie die Ostsee. Und dann noch jenseits meiner Baustelle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die läuft dir leider nicht wech.


----------



## Andal

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die läuft dir leider nicht wech.


Baustellen in Germanien haben eh die Eigenschaft, etwas länger zu dauern.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Baustellen in Germanien haben eh die Eigenschaft, etwas länger zu dauern.


Bei mir sowieso. Ein Mannbetrieb. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei mir sowieso. Ein Mannbetrieb.
> 
> Gruß Jason


 Das kann dauern.


----------



## Kochtopf

El Potto ist am Fluss und hat einen bunten Strauss ertrottet - mit zwei mittdreissiger Chublets sogar fast nennenswerte Fische. Meinen Winzdöbelköfi hat sich statt eines stattlichen Aales ein Winziwaller geholt. Meh. Aber es geht was


----------



## Hering 58

Dickes Petri Kochtopf.


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Petri, dranbleiben! 

@jason 1: Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat mit dem Meerdöbel, aber vielleicht ja beim nächsten Urlaub  Nennt man ihn nicht eh den Fisch der tausend Würfe?


----------



## phirania

Wie immer gelaufen nur Rotaugen und nicht eine Brasse oder Karpfen...
Dabei sind genug drin im See.
Aber es war ein schöner Tag am See.
Morgen gehts in die nächste Runde.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 [AT]


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Petri, dranbleiben!
> 
> @jason 1: Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat mit dem Meerdöbel, aber vielleicht ja beim nächsten Urlaub  Nennt man ihn nicht eh den Fisch der tausend Würfe?


Es geht ja erst am Mittwoch wieder Heim. Wollen wir mal schauen was noch geht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Wie immer gelaufen nur Rotaugen und nicht eine Brasse oder Karpfen...
> Dabei sind genug drin im See.
> Aber es war ein schöner Tag am See.
> Morgen gehts in die nächste Runde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [AT]


Dickes Petri Kalle schöner See.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Wie immer gelaufen nur Rotaugen und nicht eine Brasse oder Karpfen...
> Dabei sind genug drin im See.
> Aber es war ein schöner Tag am See.
> Morgen gehts in die nächste Runde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [AT]


Scheint du bist wieder gut auf dem Damm. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Kalle schöner See.



Danke
Könnte allerdings auch mal was Größeres an den Haken gehen...
Ist ja genug drin.


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Scheint du bist wieder gut auf dem Damm.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So gut zwar noch nicht.
Aber ich muss bei dem schönen Wetter einfach mal raus zum Wasser und in die Natur.


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> Wie immer gelaufen nur Rotaugen und nicht eine Brasse oder Karpfen...
> Dabei sind genug drin im See.



Wer die Plötze nicht ehrt, ist den Karpfen nicht wert.  Nein, Spaß...  Petri zu den Silberlingen!




jason 1 schrieb:


> Es geht ja erst am Mittwoch wieder Heim. Wollen wir mal schauen was noch geht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Na denn hau rein!


----------



## Andal

Sei froh, dass du noch Rotaugen fangen kannst und nicht mit den Würmern kämpfst. So viele Leben haben wir auch nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Rotaugen ich weiß garnicht mehr wie die aussehen. 
Da geht im Vereinssee nichts. 
Ist da schon die Königsdisziplien.
Da sind sie aber Fang erst mal eins.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wer die Plötze nicht ehrt, ist den Karpfen nicht wert.  Nein, Spaß...  Petri zu den Silberlingen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na denn hau rein!



Danke auch.
Aber mal wieder was Größeres am Haken wäre auch nicht schlecht,,,,


----------



## Kochtopf

Hallo meine lieben Ükels,
Der Abend endete gestern relativ Fischarm, drei Bisse auf Köfi konnte ich nicht verwandeln (Notiz an mich selber - größere Haken kaufen), einmal schlug ich an und hatte quasi sofort das Gefühl nen Stein gehakt zu haben - es bewegte sich garnicht, also rute abgesenkt und gehofft dass was losschwimmt. Tat es auch - nur ohne Köfi im Maul, haken saß nicht. Einmal geschah der supergau - da tauwurm nicht lief ein dendrobündel angeködert und es gab einen Hammer biss, ich haue an, MÄCHTIGER Widerstand, ein nicht ganz unwesentliche Fisch springt, sarah Jane zieht krumm - und er ist ab, der mit no knot gebundene Haken hat sich gelöst, der no knot ist aufgegangen- Arrrrgh! Normalerweise binde ich jeden Ansitz neu, aber das Vorfach war 'ja noch gut' - wie gut dass mein buddy ein Arbeitskollege ist, jetzt wird an meinem Nimbus als superangler gekratzt :'-(


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Rotaugen ich weiß garnicht mehr wie die aussehen.
> Da geht im Vereinssee nichts.
> Ist da schon die Königsdisziplien.
> Da sind sie aber Fang erst mal eins.



Dat Ding ist bei vielen meiner stehenden Gewässern auch durch, da kriegst du die Rotaugen nur in der Kernzeit ab November bis Frebruar. Danach versprengen sie sich in alle Himmelsrichtungen und scheinen auch "Flügel" anzulegen. In der Elbe kriege ich sie, im kleinen Fluss auch (nur nicht im Sommer). Kurioserweise dominieren bei uns die Rotfedern die Gewässer.

Wir haben hier wohl die miserabelsten Rotaugengewässer, die es gibt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben hier wohl die miserabelsten Rotaugengewässer, die es gibt.


Die Wette halte ich


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Wette halte ich



Das was FF schreibt ist quasi überall bei uns so. Ich beobachte diesen Rückgang der Rotaugen schon lange, ist seit 2004 sehr deutlich. Da wo es sonst vorwiegend Rotaugen gab, sind heute starke Rotfederverbände.

Selbst im MLK, wo Rotauge und Barsch quasi Hauptfische sind, sind sie weniger geworden und weichen immer mehr den Rotfedern.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein „Schade” in Richtung @Kochtopf  - ich bin mir sicher, daß Du demnächst mehr Erfolg hast.

#plötz

Also der Fluß nebenan (brackige Unterwarnow) ist voll mit Plötz bis gut 20cm. 
In der Ostsee selbst werden (Berichten zufolge) richtig gute Rotaugen gefangen.
Da staunen die Brandungsangler.


----------



## Andal

Rotaugen werden, warum auch immer, seltener. Das ist eine flächendeckende Tatsache. Ich vermute, es wird ihnen zu sauber, zu nährstoffarm.


----------



## Hecht100+

Weißfischstippen und Method-Feeder war gestern angesagt, nebenbei noch mit Köderfisch auf Hecht. Die Bolorute mit kleiner 3gr. Pose, 14 Haken und 2 Maden ausgeworfen, und dann war die Pose nur am Tanzen. Nur wollte nichts am Haken hängen bleiben. Beim nächsten Versuch zu weit geworfen und beim Einkurbeln Biss gespürt, anschlag und 15 cm Rotfeder hing. Dadurch ermutig habe ich mir dann einen Vorrat Rotfedern „erschleppt“. Wenn man die Pose nur hinwarf, kleine Nibbelbisse, auf die ultralangsam gezogenen Maden wurde aggressiv gebissen. Köderfisch dann an die Stellfischrute und mich dem Method-Feedern gewidmet. 30 gr Korb 1,5 oz Spitze, 25 Schnur 12er Haar-Haken und ein Mini popupboilie als Köder 5cm auftreibend. Da ich keine Ahnung hab wie stark ich die Bisse an der Spitze sehen werde sicherheitshalber noch einen Bissanzeiger mit installiert. Das Fertigfutter hatte auch einen leichten Schokogeruch und war auch sehr dunkel. Nach 15 min wieder eingeholt, Korb leer. Wieder gefüllt, ausgeworfen und nach einigen Sekunden heulte der Bissanzeiger los. Ü-30 Rotfeder hing am Haken. Insgesamt war es ein tolles Erlebnis, das ich noch mehrere große Rotfedern so überlisten konnte. Aber mit der feinen Spitze habe ich noch Probleme, ich glaube ich bin dann zu aufgeregt und schlage zu schnell an.  
Nur die Köderfische für die Stellfischruten haben gestern nichts gebracht.


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Den Superangler-Nimbus unter den Kollegen holst du dir schon wieder, aber das ist natürlich richtig bitter. Hast du eine Vermutung, was für ein Fisch das gewesen sein könnte? Starker Fisch aus dem Fluss, da fallen mir erstmal Wels und Barbe ein, vielleicht noch ein großer Aal, aber die springen ja in der Regel alle nicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

In Weser, Wümme und auch im Alveser See fange ich immer noch reichlich Rotaugen. Habe gerade nochmal in mein Fangbücher der letzten Jahre geschaut, auch tendenziell kann ich hier in der Region keinen Rückgang feststellen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Rotaugen werden, warum auch immer, seltener. Das ist eine flächendeckende Tatsache. Ich vermute, es wird ihnen zu sauber, zu nährstoffarm.



Die gleiche Vermutung habe ich auch seit einiger Zeit, vorallem Nährstoffarmut.
Viele Gewässer hier hängen indirekt mit der Elbe zusammen, die werden regelrecht ausgesaugt. Hinzukommt der starke Eintrag durch Landwirtschaft (die Felder gehen teilweise bis wenige Meter zur Uferkante) und auch Laub durch Bäumherden hingsherum, die sich selbstüberlassen werden.
Kenne einige Gewässer hier die mittlerweile mehr Schlammablagerung durch Laub vorweisen können wie Wasser...und das waren einmal richtig gute Angelgewässer, heute leider nicht mehr.
Die starke Verlandung der letzten Jahre durch Klimaveränderungen ist auch ein nicht ganz unwesentlicher Punkt.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einmal geschah der supergau - da tauwurm nicht lief ein dendrobündel angeködert und es gab einen Hammer biss, ich haue an, MÄCHTIGER Widerstand, ein nicht ganz unwesentliche Fisch springt, sarah Jane zieht krumm - und er ist ab, der mit no knot gebundene Haken hat sich gelöst, der no knot ist aufgegangen- Arrrrgh!



No Knot mit Mono gebunden? Wenn ja dann diese Verbindung mittels Schlauch sichern, sonst kann Mono abspringen.
Wenn es Geflecht war, dann entweder mies gebunden oder Schnur Käse. Geflecht kann nicht durchrutschen beim No Knot, selbst mit 2 popligen Windungen nicht.


----------



## phirania

Da unter dem Strauch steht die Bande...


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> In Weser, Wümme und auch im Alveser See fange ich immer noch reichlich Rotaugen. Habe gerade nochmal in mein Fangbücher der letzten Jahre geschaut, auch tendenziell kann ich hier in der Region keinen Rückgang feststellen.


An Rhein, Rur, Wurm... sind sie zu echten Raritäten geworden. Die letzten habe ich an einem toten Rurwasser gefangen und die sind zu 99% aus Besatzmaßnahmen, weil es sich um den Tümpel eines Vereins handelt, an dem grob gehurt wird.


----------



## phirania

Rund um die Sträucher einen Futterplatz eingerichtet.
Hand an der Rute,falls wenn was beisstdas nichts in die Botanik zieht...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die gleiche Vermutung habe ich auch seit einiger Zeit, vorallem Nährstoffarmut.
> Viele Gewässer hier hängen indirekt mit der Elbe zusammen, die werden regelrecht ausgesaugt. Hinzukommt der starke Eintrag durch Landwirtschaft (die Felder gehen teilweise bis wenige Meter zur Uferkante) und auch Laub durch Bäumherden hingsherum, die sich selbstüberlassen werden.
> Kenne einige Gewässer hier die mittlerweile mehr Schlammablagerung durch Laub vorweisen können wie Wasser...und das waren einmal richtig gute Angelgewässer, heute leider nicht mehr.
> Die starke Verlandung der letzten Jahre durch Klimaveränderungen ist auch ein nicht ganz unwesentlicher Punkt.



Bei uns sind zwei solcher Gewässer dieses Jahr durch Sauerstoffmangel massiv getroffen worden. Es fehlt aber auch der Wille, das Geld, der Mut, diese Seen/Teiche wieder einem pfleglichen Zustand angedeihen zu lassen. Diese tollen naturnahen Räume für "Vögel und Amphibien" sind in 5 Jahren verschwunden, weil du dann auf einer Wiese stehst. Das Kapieren die Hirnis von NABU und Co. aber nicht, geschweige denn die Politik.

Was die Rotaugen angeht, wäre ich mir wegen dem Nährstoffgehalt nicht so sicher. Die Rotfedern bilden jetzt größere Bestände aus, also wurde eine Lücke geschlossen. Die Nahrung ist vorhanden, wenn auch nicht so überschwänglich wegen dem Insektensterben. Vielmehr sehe ich die Rotaugen in ihrer Nische auch angeschmiert, weil sie sich als Allrounder möglicherweise nicht mehr ohne massig Insekten behaupten können. Wir haben viele Löcher, wo die Alande, Lauben und Rotfedern an der Oberfläche dominieren, im Mittelwasser gibts nicht zu fressen und am Grund stehen die Güstern, Brassen, Schleien, sowie Karpfen. Irgendwo dazwischen brechen die Bestände von Rutilus Rutilus gefühlt ein, weil sie vielleicht nicht angepasst genug für die Lebensräume sind?

Du musst dich ja mittlerweile auf den Kopf stellen, wenn du Abseits der Elbe ein Rotauge über 30 Zentimeter fangen willst.


Die Metazerkarien schlagen den Rotaugen auch massiv auf den Magen. Ich kenne keine Fischart neben den Moderlieschen, die so dermaßen mit schwarzen Punkten häufig überzogen sind. Vielleicht werden die Jungfische auch häufig dahingerafft, bevor sie sich reproduzieren können?! Bei Brassen, Güstern und Rotaugen konnte ich den Befall in der Intensität wie bei den Rotaugen noch nie feststellen, da hängen meist andere Würmer an den Flossen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst dich ja mittlerweile auf den Kopf stellen, wenn du Abseits der Elbe ein Rotauge über 30 Zentimeter fangen willst.



Das wird leider nicht reichen, da müßte ich schon nen 8 strophiges Lied nebenbei trällern und gleichzeitig im Kopfstand umherlaufen und selbst dann isses kaum machbar.
_
Am Gesang liegt das dann aber sicher nicht _


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das wird leider nicht reichen, da müßte ich schon nen 8 strophiges Lied nebenbei trällern und gleichzeitig im Kopfstand umherlaufen und selbst dann isses kaum machbar.
> _
> Am Gesang liegt das dann aber sicher nicht _


An deiner Stelle würde ich es mit mehr Strophen versuchen


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Den Superangler-Nimbus unter den Kollegen holst du dir schon wieder, aber das ist natürlich richtig bitter. Hast du eine Vermutung, was für ein Fisch das gewesen sein könnte? Starker Fisch aus dem Fluss, da fallen mir erstmal Wels und Barbe ein, vielleicht noch ein großer Aal, aber die springen ja in der Regel alle nicht.


Da der Fisch sofort nach dem Anschlag über Wasser gebrettert ist (60cm tief) gehe ich von nem 55+ Döbel aus, in dem Augenblick als der Fisch im dunkel aus dem Wasser kam sah ich nur, dass es kein Aal war. Barbe hätte es auch sein können.

Funfact: Kollege hatte eine 5 € karpfenmontage vor kurzem im Einsatz  die beim run gerissen war und ich meinte im Vorfeld grosskotzig "deswegen binde ich selber" - ratet mal was mir stundenlang aufs Brot geschmiert wurde...


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> No Knot mit Mono gebunden? Wenn ja dann diese Verbindung mittels Schlauch sichern, sonst kann Mono abspringen.
> Wenn es Geflecht war, dann entweder mies gebunden oder Schnur Käse. Geflecht kann nicht durchrutschen beim No Knot, selbst mit 2 popligen Windungen nicht.


Jo, 30er Mono und 6 Wicklungen, bislang nie Probleme gehabt, egal ob Karpfen, Aal oder weiss der Kuckuck. Aber ich werde deinen Tipp beherzigen


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Da unter dem Strauch steht die Bande...
> Anhang anzeigen 328925


Hohl was raus Kalle. Schöne Bilders.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Weißfischstippen und Method-Feeder war gestern angesagt, nebenbei noch mit Köderfisch auf Hecht. Die Bolorute mit kleiner 3gr. Pose, 14 Haken und 2 Maden ausgeworfen, und dann war die Pose nur am Tanzen. Nur wollte nichts am Haken hängen bleiben. Beim nächsten Versuch zu weit geworfen und beim Einkurbeln Biss gespürt, anschlag und 15 cm Rotfeder hing. Dadurch ermutig habe ich mir dann einen Vorrat Rotfedern „erschleppt“. Wenn man die Pose nur hinwarf, kleine Nibbelbisse, auf die ultralangsam gezogenen Maden wurde aggressiv gebissen. Köderfisch dann an die Stellfischrute und mich dem Method-Feedern gewidmet. 30 gr Korb 1,5 oz Spitze, 25 Schnur 12er Haar-Haken und ein Mini popupboilie als Köder 5cm auftreibend. Da ich keine Ahnung hab wie stark ich die Bisse an der Spitze sehen werde sicherheitshalber noch einen Bissanzeiger mit installiert. Das Fertigfutter hatte auch einen leichten Schokogeruch und war auch sehr dunkel. Nach 15 min wieder eingeholt, Korb leer. Wieder gefüllt, ausgeworfen und nach einigen Sekunden heulte der Bissanzeiger los. Ü-30 Rotfeder hing am Haken. Insgesamt war es ein tolles Erlebnis, das ich noch mehrere große Rotfedern so überlisten konnte. Aber mit der feinen Spitze habe ich noch Probleme, ich glaube ich bin dann zu aufgeregt und schlage zu schnell an.
> Nur die Köderfische für die Stellfischruten haben gestern nichts gebracht.


Dickes Petri zu deinen Rotfedern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jo, 30er Mono und 6 Wicklungen, bislang nie Probleme gehabt, egal ob Karpfen, Aal oder weiss der Kuckuck. Aber ich werde deinen Tipp beherzigen



6 Windungen bei Mono ohne übergestülpten Schlauch/Schrumpfschlauch sind wenig, gerade bei dickeren Schnüren wie ne 30er...die sträubt sich eher dagegen wie ne dünnere Leine.
Bei Mono mach ich grundsätzlich minimum 8 Windungen, eher sogar 10, die letzten 2 führe ich zurück zum Öhr. Eine zusätzliche Sicherung kommt dennoch drüber, ob nen Posengummi oder Schrumpfschlauch ist letztlich wurscht. Hauptsache die Mono hat nicht die Chance sich abzudrallen wenn die Vorfachschnur locker hängt (was bis zum Anschlag/Hänger nunmal der Fall ist)
Das einzige was dabei wichtig ist sofern man keine steife Verbindung brauch, der Schlauch darf nicht das ganze Öhr bedecken, damit die Schnur noch schön spielen kann.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich es mit mehr Strophen versuchen


Mehr krieg ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr auf die Reihe, bzw. wird das auch schon schwierig


----------



## phirania

Einmal richtig gedippt und schon gehts wieder..


----------



## Andal

Hat der Blumendraht von Stroft etwa nicht gehalten!?


----------



## daci7

Also hier bei uns sind Rotfedern Mangelware. Rotaugen u20 fange ich in vielen Gewässern im Sekundentakt. Welche ü30 sind aber auch hier nicht an der Tagesordnung.
Wenn mit den ersten Hochwassern im Frühjahr die Weißfischschwärme in den Altrhein ziehen kannste aber auch die regelmäßig fangen.


----------



## Minimax

Hi Jungs,
also ich kann hier ebenfalls keinen allgemeinen Plötzenrückgang verzeichnen. Auf Allerweltsköder Made oder Mais bleiben die Rotaugen Fisch Nr.1. bei den meisten von mir beangelten Gewässern. Allerdings bemerke ich das in den letzten zweidrei Jahren meine Exemplare an den gleichen Gewässern deutlich kleiner geworden sind- das ist aber sicher ein Effekt der Untersuchungsmethode, anderer Zielfische und vielleicht auch dadurch bedingt einer Erosion meiner Plötzenskills. Auffällig ist es dennoch, denn selbst bei meinen stümperhaften Versuchen müßten doch auch wie früher mal einzweidrei Ü30Rotaugen neben den ganzen unterzwanzigern dabei sein.
Allerdings: In Verschiedenen Gewässern gewinne ich den Eindruck, als wären die Rotfedern auf dem Vormarsch, sowohl was Stückzahl als Größe angeht.
Metazerkarien sind bei mir ebenfalls vorhanden, und besonders häufig an kleineren Weissfischarten wie Plötze, Rotfeder und Güster zu beobachten. Aber Druchgängigkeit sowie individuelle Stärke des Befalls schwanken enorm von Gewässer zu Gewässer und Jahr zu Jahr. In der Stadtspree z.B. gibt's natürlich kaum Fälle, im krautig-warmen Nottekanal sehen die Fische in manchen Jahren aus wie Pippi Langstrumpf- und in anderen wiederum nicht. Da würd ich mir aber kaum Sorgen um Bestände machen, ziel der fiesen kleinen Parasiten ist ja nicht, den Fisch zu killen, sondern durch einen leckeren, lebendigen appetitlichen Wirt in einen gemütlichen Reiherarsch zu gelangen. Vielleicht ist Ausmass und Stärke eines Metazerkarienbefalls ja eher ein Indikator für das Vorhandensein der Nahrungsressource Schnecke und deren Nahrung, den Wasserpflanzen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Grüß dich @Minimax Schön das du wieder an Board bist. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Einmal richtig gedippt und schon gehts wieder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328930
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328931
> Anhang anzeigen 328932
> Anhang anzeigen 328933


Nah siechste Kalle geht doch.


----------



## Hering 58

Willkommen zurück am Board @Minimax.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> also ich kann hier ebenfalls keinen allgemeinen Plötzenrückgang verzeichnen. Auf Allerweltsköder Made oder Mais bleiben die Rotaugen Fisch Nr.1. bei den meisten von mir beangelten Gewässern. Allerdings bemerke ich das in den letzten zweidrei Jahren meine Exemplare an den gleichen Gewässern deutlich kleiner geworden sind- das ist aber sicher ein Effekt der Untersuchungsmethode, anderer Zielfische und vielleicht auch dadurch bedingt einer Erosion meiner Plötzenskills. Auffällig ist es dennoch, denn selbst bei meinen stümperhaften Versuchen müßten doch auch wie früher mal einzweidrei Ü30Rotaugen neben den ganzen unterzwanzigern dabei sein.
> Allerdings: In Verschiedenen Gewässern gewinne ich den Eindruck, als wären die Rotfedern auf dem Vormarsch, sowohl was Stückzahl als Größe angeht.
> Metazerkarien sind bei mir ebenfalls vorhanden, und besonders häufig an kleineren Weissfischarten wie Plötze, Rotfeder und Güster zu beobachten. Aber Druchgängigkeit sowie individuelle Stärke des Befalls schwanken enorm von Gewässer zu Gewässer und Jahr zu Jahr. In der Stadtspree z.B. gibt's natürlich kaum Fälle, im krautig-warmen Nottekanal sehen die Fische in manchen Jahren aus wie Pippi Langstrumpf- und in anderen wiederum nicht. Da würd ich mir aber kaum Sorgen um Bestände machen, ziel der fiesen kleinen Parasiten ist ja nicht, den Fisch zu killen, sondern durch einen leckeren, lebendigen appetitlichen Wirt in einen gemütlichen Reiherarsch zu gelangen. Vielleicht ist Ausmass und Stärke eines Metazerkarienbefalls ja eher ein Indikator für das Vorhandensein der Nahrungsressource Schnecke und deren Nahrung, den Wasserpflanzen.
> hg
> Minimax



Alles richtig, aber Rotaugen im Alter von 2 Sommern sind kein guter Indikator für einen gesunden Bestand. Ich konnte während meiner Kindheit mit einer Murmel an Teig und Monsterposen riesige Plötzen fangen, ganz ohne Skills. Jetzt kann ich meine Skills nutzen und die Anzahl der großen Rotaugen verhält sich wie die Beitragsanzahl deinerseits der letzten Wochen.

Die benannten 20 Zentimeter der Rotaugen in Menge, ohne älteren Stamm, sprechen für mich eine deutliche, unausgewogene Sprache. Sowas kennen wir von der Verbuttung, andere Fischarten gedeihen aber in meinen Gewässern (Brassen, Rotaugen, Schleien, Karpfen, Güstern, die ganze Palette). Das ist schon ziemlich Skuril.


----------



## Tobias85

Hallo @Minimax, schön dich zu sehen. Dann ist der Ükel ja quasi wieder komplett, oder fehlt noch jemand zur Zeit?

Und Petri @phirania 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jo, 30er Mono und 6 Wicklungen, bislang nie Probleme gehabt, egal ob Karpfen, Aal oder weiss der Kuckuck. Aber ich werde deinen Tipp beherzigen



Sekundenkleber ginge sonst auch und ist vielleicht einfacher zu handeln als Gummischläuche.


----------



## Jason

Habe mir heute die Finger wund telefoniert und versucht einen Hochseekutter zu finden der morgen oder übermorgen raus fährt. Aber es fährt hier in der Nähe keiner raus.
Pech gehabt. Also geht es nochmal auf Meerforelle an der Steilküste. Das Wasser ist eigentlich nicht zu kalt, so dass ich mit der Badehose reingehen kann, um weiter zu werfen zu können. Ich will doch hier nicht als Schneider nach Hause fahren.


Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber ginge sonst auch und ist vielleicht einfacher zu handeln als Gummischläuche.


Cyanacrylatkleber versteifen extrem. Die Schnur reisst dann genau am Übergang zur reinen Leine.

Es ist ja grad der Clou am No Knot, dass er flexibel in sich arbeiten kann. Darum ein kleines Schläucherl und kein Kleber!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Cyanacrylatkleber versteifen extrem. Die Schnur reisst dann genau am Übergang zur reinen Leine.



Weil der Kleer die Schnur angreift oder weil die Schnur unter Spannung gegen die harte "Kante" des Klebers gedrückt und dann dort gekappt wird?


----------



## Andal

Der Kleber macht den "Knoten" total unbeweglich. Die Schnur kann sich nicht mehr dehnen und zusammenziehen. Da wird der Übergang von verklebt zu unverklebt wie eine Kante. Hab da schon einiges an Lehrgeld bezahlt, weil ich den Sekundenkleber auch für eine Universalwaffe angesehen habe. Bei Geflecht ist es noch viel deutlicher, als bei Mono.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Habe mir heute die Finger wund telefoniert und versucht einen Hochseekutter zu finden der morgen oder übermorgen raus fährt. Aber es fährt hier in der Nähe keiner raus.
> Pech gehabt. Also geht es nochmal auf Meerforelle an der Steilküste. Das Wasser ist eigentlich nicht zu kalt, so dass ich mit der Badehose reingehen kann, um weiter zu werfen zu können. Ich will doch hier nicht als Schneider nach Hause fahren.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> No Knot mit Mono gebunden? Wenn ja dann diese Verbindung mittels Schlauch sichern, sonst kann Mono abspringen.
> Wenn es Geflecht war, dann entweder mies gebunden oder Schnur Käse. Geflecht kann nicht durchrutschen beim No Knot, selbst mit 2 popligen Windungen nicht.



Bestätige ich. Ein Sicherungsschlauch trägt mir aber teilweise zu stark auf. Insofern verwende ich an Mono-Vorfächern gern den Grinner-Hakenschaftknoten (fünf  Windungen), wenn ich einen gewissen Line-Aligner-Effekt will.

Damit habe ich bislang gute Erfahrungen gemacht - das line-aligned ganz gut (vor allem mit recht steifer Stroft) und hängt in den allermeisten Fällen weit vorne im Fischmaul. Bislang ist mir der Knoten auch noch nie durchgerutscht etc.

Ist halt etwas fisseliger zu binden im Vergleich zum NK, aber man kann sich ja genügend Vorfächer auf Vorrat machen.

Ansonsten binde ich Haken ganz normal per Grinner am Öhr an.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Andal schrieb:


> Der Kleber macht den "Knoten" total unbeweglich. Die Schnur kann sich nicht mehr dehnen und zusammenziehen. Da wird der Übergang von verklebt zu unverklebt wie eine Kante. Hab da schon einiges an Lehrgeld bezahlt, weil ich den Sekundenkleber auch für eine Universalwaffe angesehen habe. Bei Geflecht ist es noch viel deutlicher, als bei Mono.



Genau, Finger weg von Kleber an Knoten - macht die total spröde bzw. abriss-anfällig.


----------



## Minimax

Cyanacrylat/Sekundenkleber ist ein ziemlicher Glashammer sogar bei konventionellen Anwendungen. Geil ist die kurze Aushärtezeit, denn nicht die Zeit entscheidet sondern der Anpressdruck: Das heisst in der Praxis kleben eher die anpressenden Fingerkuppen aneinander als die Klebestellen.
Wasserkontakt lasst das Zeug instantan abbinden, und von den Spinboys habe ich gelernt, die Twister am Bleikopf mit einem Dröpsche Sekundenkleber zu sichern- spart viele, viele Gummifische.
Die Rutenbauer andererseits warnen davor, es beispielsweise zur Spitzenringbefestigung anzuwenden- denn mit der Zeit ist Cyanacrylyt wasserlösslich, bzw. wird soll bröselig und missmutig werden. Bei ephemeren Gebilden wie Vorfächern, Montagen und Schnüren trifft wohl eher das zu was Tobsen beschreibt: Der steif aushärtende Kleber schafft an den Enden des Auftrags "Knickstellen" die dann über Gebühr belastet werden. Jeder Modellbauer kennt das Phänomen: Ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf die Hose, und das wars: Das inflexible Stoff/Kleberplättchen scheuert an seinen Grenzen den Stoff durch und reisst, ein Klebtropfenförmiges Loch hinterlassend nach einigen Wochen und Waschgängen einfach aus.
Andererseits kann ein bisserl Sekundenkleb immer mal praktisch sein (Ad-hoc Notreparaturen von Posen, Knickihaltern etc.), dann aber würde ich immer die gelförmigen den flüssigen vorziehen, die sind einfacher händelbar und die Gefahr eines Malheurs (Kopyto an der Nasenspitze) ist geringer. An Flexiblen Verbindungen würde ich das Zeug nicht verwenden.

Letzter Funfact: Statistisch werden in Deutschland ca. 300 mal im Jahr Augentropfen mit Sekundenkleber verwechselt. Wichtiges Stichwort dazu: Mechanische Entfernung mit Dentalwerkzeug.  Stellts Euch vor Jungs. Malt Euchs einfach aus.


----------



## rippi

Ich brauche Friedfisch-Knowledge: Was ist von der Michael Schlögl Holdall Futteral-Serie zu halten?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bestätige ich. Ein Sicherungsschlauch trägt mir aber teilweise zu stark auf. Insofern verwende ich an Mono-Vorfächern gern den Grinner-Hakenschaftknoten (fünf  Windungen), wenn ich einen gewissen Line-Aligner-Effekt will.
> 
> Damit habe ich bislang gute Erfahrungen gemacht - das line-aligned ganz gut (vor allem mit recht steifer Stroft) und hängt in den allermeisten Fällen weit vorne im Fischmaul. Bislang ist mir der Knoten auch noch nie durchgerutscht etc.
> 
> Ist halt etwas fisseliger zu binden im Vergleich zum NK, aber man kann sich ja genügend Vorfächer auf Vorrat machen.
> 
> Ansonsten binde ich Haken ganz normal per Grinner am Öhr an.



Klar, wenn der Sicherungsschlauch als störend empfunden wird, funktionieren auch bestens bekannte, gut haltende und einfach zu bindende Knoten.
Dazu gehören in erster Linie Grinner (auch Uni-Knot genannt), Palomar (Besonderheit hier ist die doppelte Schnurführung im Öhr) und auch klar der Orvis.
Diese Knoten haben nicht nur eine sehr hohe Knotenfestigkeit, sondern  viel wichtiger gerade bei Mono, die Schnur wird beim Zuziehen weniger in Mitleidenschaft (Stichwort: Wärmebildung) gezogen wie es zb beim Clinch immer der Fall ist.
Den Grinner sollte der gemeine Friedfischfreund eh beherrschen um sich gescheite Stopper zu basteln. Alle diese Knoten sind äußerst einfach zu binden, das kriegt jedes Kind nach 2x Zuschauen hin.


----------



## Kochtopf

rippi schrieb:


> Ich brauche Friedfisch-Knowledge: Was ist von der Michael Schlögl Holdall Futteral-Serie zu halten?


Ich kenne die Taschen von ihm nicht, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind die MS Range Sachen relativ hochwertig und durchdacht. Welche Tasche interessiert dich denn, vielleicht kann dir wer was ähnliches empfehlen


----------



## rippi

Ich suche einfach nur ein Futteral, das Platz für mindestens drei Ruten bietet, im Optimalfall eine eine Seitentasche für Kescherstab und Rutenhalter hat und noch besser eine zusätzliche kleine Tasche an der Seite für eine kleinere Box. Dabei fiel mir die MS-Serie auf und da die recht günstig ist, wollte ich nur wissen ob die gut ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nuja, sowas hat quasi jeder in seinem Reportoire. Ob da nun Schlögl draufsteht oder Hinz & Kunz, es sind einfache wenig gepolsterte Futterale.
Entscheidend ist erstmal die benötigte Länge des Futterals, soll es Rucksackriemen haben, muß man das Ding längere Zeit schleppen (Fahrrad oder auch längerer Fußmarsch am Gewässer), sind Rollenaussparungen wichtig (zb weil vormontiert oder sehr große Rollen benutzt werden), beidseitiges Reißverschlußsystem oder langt nen einfaches....die Liste lässt sich je nach Bedarf ne ganze Weile fortsetzen.

Wenns aber salopp gesagt günstig & gut sein soll, schau dir mal das Programm von Anaconda oder Pelzer an. Ich hab von beiden einiges an Taschen und Futterale und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Cormorantaschen wurden lobend erwähnt


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich finde mein neues Greys Prodigy "2-Rod Ready Holdall" vorzüglich, selbst große Rollen finden Platz . Verdammt...jetzt hab ich wieder diese Saitenbacher Werbung im Kopf


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich finde mein neues Greys Prodigy "2-Rod Ready Holdall" vorzüglich, selbst große Rollen finden Platz . Verdammt...jetzt hab ich wieder diese Saitenbacher Werbung im Kopf



Ja, Greys Rutentaschen- wöischt, das sind die Rutentaschen von Greys! Für alle Ruten, das Beschte! Mit Greys Reissverschlüssen, und viel gutem Prodigy! Greys Rutentaschen, kauft Rutentaschen von Greys, denn sie sind sehr Gut! von Greys!

Ich glaub fast, es gibt kaum schlechte Futterale: Und die meisten leidlich gut sortierten Angelläden haben  immer mehrere Modelle da. Im Zweifelsfall kann man immer dort vorfahren und mit der Sperrigsten Rute und der Dicksten Rolle eine Anprobe machen


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, Greys Rutentaschen- wöischt, das sind die Rutentaschen von Greys! Für alle Ruten, das Beschte! Mit Greys Reissverschlüssen, und viel gutem Prodigy! Greys Rutentaschen, kauft Rutentaschen von Greys, denn sie sind sehr Gut! von Greys!
> 
> Ich glaub fast, es gibt kaum schlechte Futterale: Und die meisten leidlich gut sortierten Angelläden haben  immer mehrere Modelle da. Im Zweifelsfall kann man immer dort vorfahren und mit der Sperrigsten Rute und der Dicksten Rolle eine Anprobe machen


Du bist ja ein PPP...Poet    Bestätigst meine Erfahrung, wie bei Ruten sollte man Futterale persönlich aufs "ins Herz geschlossen" prüfen. Bei dem Greys Teil war ich begeistert wie prall sich da die Wölbung auswölbt ....für die Rollen mein ich


----------



## Minimax

Ich selber habe, glaube ich ein Behr Futteral oder so in Benutzung. Bin völlig zufrieden. Zwei Grosse Fächer, eine Keschertasche, und ich glaube vier aufgestzte Fächer wo man prima Köderdosen, Bissanzeiger oder Ersatzspulen drin vergessen und nie wieder finden kann. Die Rutentaschen sterben meist ja auch nicht an Abnutzung oder durch Unfälle, sondern werden immer dann ausgemustert, sobald dann die eine Combo Zuviel oder die eine zu langgeteilte Rute ins Immerdabei-Team aufgenommen wird. Dann wandern sie in den Keller und dienen als Gehege für ebenfalls berentete Teile des Rutenwaldes.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub fast, es gibt kaum schlechte Futterale: Und die meisten leidlich gut sortierten Angelläden haben  immer mehrere Modelle da. Im Zweifelsfall kann man immer dort vorfahren und mit der Sperrigsten Rute und der Dicksten Rolle eine Anprobe machen



Das habe ich auch mal geglaubt, wurde aber mehr wie nur einmal eines besseren belehrt. Nicht von anderen Anglern, sondern aus der eigenen Benutzung heraus.
Im Laden sehen nahezu alle erstmal "ok" aus, manche sogar "toll".
Nur kann mir niemand dort was zur Haltbarkeit sagen, so wie ich sie eben benötige. Von daher war nen Griff ins Klo gerade beim Futteral ziemlich wahrscheinlich bei mir.
Paar Banksticks nen halbes Jahr damit rumgeschleppt, und bei nem Großteil der eher günstigen Varianten wirds schnell dünn oder gar löchrig.
Nen Schirm passt quasi in gar kein Futteral, egal was die Hersteller auch sagen. Nen Schirm ist sperrig und zerrt gewaltig am Material.
Ne Senke inkl. Senkstock ist auch ne Nummer für sich.

Mit nem Rad sind sicher auch etliche Angler unterwegs, mal mehr mal weniger. Ich zähle mich hin und wieder auch mal dazu, und dann wandern, gerade im Sommer, auch mal 2-3 1L-Wasserflaschen ins Futteral. Das muß nen Futteral bei mir abkönnen, wenns dabei auch über Stock & Stein geht. Hinzukommt mitunter auch mal ne Jacke oder Pullover, ne Kleinteilebox fürs Nötigste, bissl Nervennahrung in Form von 2 Bananen, nen Stück Wurscht...und natürlich ein sehr wichtiges Utensil: nen aufblasbares und rollbares Sitzkissen, auf dem Rad schleppe ich definitv keine andre Sitzmöglichkeit mit.
Alles was ich wirklich brauche ist im Futteral und wird geschultert, ansonsten kommt nur noch mein alter Senfeimer an den Lenker wo die Köder Platz finden.

Das muß bei mir nen Futteral schon mitmachen, dabei möglichst leicht sein, stark gepolsterte Gurte (Rucksackgurte) haben und nicht zu vergessen, wirklich gute Reißverschlüsse und auch Zipper haben.
Gerade bei letzterem scheiden sich oft die Geister, ich meide grundsätzlich welche aus Kunststoff oder dünstem Metall...aus leidlicher Erfahrung.


----------



## Andal

Ungeschlagen im Gebrauchswert sind für mich immer noch die klassischen Quiver. Die Ruten aussen dran und das "G'raffl" in der Tüte. Habe seit Jahr & Tag den von Chub im Beritt und dem ist es ziemlich egal, ob ich gehe, oder radle, die Ruten 12, oder 6 ft. haben.


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch mal geglaubt, wurde aber mehr wie nur einmal eines besseren belehrt. Nicht von anderen Anglern, sondern aus der eigenen Benutzung heraus.
> (…)
> Das muß bei mir nen Futteral schon mitmachen



Ok, da bin ich korrigiert- meine leichtbepackte Kurzansitzangelei stellt natrülich nur geringe Ansprüche an ein Futteral. Wenn dann aber der Rauhheitsgrad ansteigt, dann ists klar, das dann noch ganz andere Merkmale und Eigenschaften wichtig werden. Dann ists natürlich schon wichtig zu wissen worauf man achten muss.


----------



## geomas

So hundertprozentig zufrieden bin ich mit keinem Holdall/Futteral. 
Letztlich ist es eine Frage an die persönlichen Ansprüche in Sachen Haltbarkeit/Schutz des Inhalts/Tragekomfort. 
Wird immer irgendwie ein Kompromiß sein.


----------



## geomas

So, ich geh ne Runde Link-Lädschern am Fluß nebenan. Erstmalig die neue alte Daiwa-Picker ausführen. Ohne Futteral.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich geh ne Runde Link-Lädschern am Fluß nebenan. Erstmalig die neue alte Daiwa-Picker ausführen. Ohne Futteral.


Viel Erfolg- Sobald man sich erstmal zur One-Man-One-Rod-Doktrin durchpurisiert hat, ist die leidige Futteralfrage auch rein akademisch. @Andal: Ich habe auch einen solchen Quver, habe ihn aber Kaum benutzt, ich verstehe nicht recht, Ihn korrekt zu verwenden: Bei mir kam es damit immer zum Hängenbeleiben in der Landschaft, Vertüddelungen und bedenklichen aneinaderschlagen der Rollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ungeschlagen im Gebrauchswert sind für mich immer noch die klassischen Quiver. Die Ruten aussen dran und das "G'raffl" in der Tüte. Habe seit Jahr & Tag den von Chub im Beritt und dem ist es ziemlich egal, ob ich gehe, oder radle, die Ruten 12, oder 6 ft. haben.


So ein Quiver reizt mich sehr, da mein toller Balzer Futteral in Auflösung begriffen ist und ein Sack, in dem ich hektisch alles reindonnere nach dem ansitz meiner Vorgehensweise grundsätzlich sehr entgegen kommt... gibt es weitere Erfahrungsberichte oder Produktempfehlungen? Ich müsste 2-3 Ruten samt Rollen verstauen können, wenn Platz für kescher und shelter ist freue ich mich


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So ein Quiver reizt mich sehr, da mein toller Balzer Futteral in Auflösung begriffen ist und ein Sack, in dem ich hektisch alles reindonnere nach dem ansitz meiner Vorgehensweise grundsätzlich sehr entgegen kommt... gibt es weitere Erfahrungsberichte oder Produktempfehlungen? Ich müsste 2-3 Ruten samt Rollen verstauen können, wenn Platz für kescher und shelter ist freue ich mich



Alter Knabe, wie wär´s ich schick Dir mein oben angesprochenes Korum Exemplar mit dem ich nicht zurechtkomme? Gefällt er Dir, schickts Du mir ein gutes Fläschen und ne leckere Wurst, verabscheust Du ihn retournierst Du die Cordura-Katastrophe?


----------



## Andal

Das nenne ich doch mal ein brüderliches Angebot!


----------



## Mikesch

Ich habe so ein Teil von Dream Tackle, an das man Einzelfiuterale befestigen kann. Find' ich gut.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Dann führe deine Neue mal schön aus und zeig ihr wo es lang geht. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Eine "Rutentasche" benutze ich schon lange nichtmehr - bestenfalls sone Art "Tüten" in denen normalerweise Sonnenschirme o.Ä. stecken.
Allerdings transportiere ich auch nicht "Montiert", weil mir ein solches Tun aus anglerischer Sicht ein Graus ist...


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Eine "Rutentasche" benutze ich schon lange nichtmehr - bestenfalls sone Art "Tüten" in denen normalerweise Sonnenschirme o.Ä. stecken.
> Allerdings transportiere ich auch nicht "Montiert", weil mir ein solches Tun aus anglerischer Sicht ein Graus ist...



Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich dazu eigentlich garnix zu sagen habe - schließlich trage ich nicht selbst.
Wozu hätte ich sonst wohl meine persöhnliche Assistentin geheiratet...


----------



## alexpp

Ich will jetzt den Kleber bei der Friedfischangelei nicht propagieren, aber könnte ein UV-Kleber geeigneter sein, als Sekundenkleber ? Den Sekundenkleber mag ich allgemein nicht besonders und beim UV-Kleber noch ohne Erfahrung, bisher nur im Video bei den Spinnfischern gesehen.


----------



## Minimax

UV Kleber kenne ich vom Fliegenbinden. Da gibt es auch Unterschiede in der Produktqualität. Im Zweifelsfalle kanns sein, das man ihn nicht zum vollständigen Aushärten kriegt, dann bleibt er schmierig und klebrig. Auch viel Getüddel mit Fläschen und Lämpchen. Ich glaub der ist eher was für ruhige kontrollierte Sachen am Schreibtisch als im Chaos und Hin und Her im Feld. Und das Grundproblem bleibt bestehen: Eine harte, unflexible Klebung verträgt sich nicht mit flexiblem Klebgrund wie Schnur, Haar oder Geflochtener. Ich hab mal eine Schlauer an der Flugschnur mit UV Kleber geflickt, das hat sich ziemlich schnell zu einer festen, aber locker sitzenden 'Hülse' auf der weichen Schnur entwickelt- also sinnlos. Ich wär also skeptisch.
Da fällt mir ein: Es gibt flexible Kleber, mit denen man zum Beispiel Schlaufen oder Ausbesserungen an der Fliegenschnur vornehmen kann. Die aber haben sehr lange Aushärtzeiten. Heut Abend schau ich mal nach dem Produktnamen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Alter Knabe, wie wär´s ich schick Dir mein oben angesprochenes Korum Exemplar mit dem ich nicht zurechtkomme? Gefällt er Dir, schickts Du mir ein gutes Fläschen und ne leckere Wurst, verabscheust Du ihn retournierst Du die Cordura-Katastrophe?


 dies liebreizende Angebot nehme ich sehr gerne an  vielen Dank, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Tricast

Habe vor vielen Jahren auch einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Quiver zuzulegen und für die Ruten Single Sleeves zum anhängen. Finde die Idee auch heute noch nicht schlecht. In den Quiver kommen Schirm, Banksticks und was man sonst noch braucht und die Ruten hängen geschützt an der Außenseite. Damals habe ich das Wychwood ins Auge gefasst.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich geh ne Runde Link-Lädschern am Fluß nebenan. Erstmalig die neue alte Daiwa-Picker ausführen. Ohne Futteral.


Viel Glück und Erfolg. Mit der Neuen.


----------



## Minimax

Mist, leider wurden die drei Falschgeldangebotsthreads des neuen und sehr seriösen Boardies Johnniprerotten soeben genuked, so das ich meine Antwort nicht mehr abschicken konnte.
Ich Poste sie also hier bei uns, vielleicht liesst der Gute ja mit:

Lieber Johnniprerotten,

könntest Du Dir auch vorstellen, eine  neue Währung zu entwerfen? Einige von uns planen in nächster Zeit einen eigenen Staat auszurufen und völkerrechtlich anerkennen zu lassen, die Volksrepublik Ükelland. Dazu fehlt uns noch eine eigene Währung, mit der wir in Zukunft die internationalen Finanz- und Devisenmärkte dominieren möchten.
Mir schwebt da etwas in Richung "Üklo" oder "ÜK-Dollar" vor, mit der Untereinheit des Drennan und Nübsie: 1 ÜK-Dollar wären etwa 17Drennan, ein Drennan 11Nübsies.
Wir wären an einer vollständigen Papierlösung interessiert, komplett mit Wasserzeichen, Sichtfenster und PorträtHologramm von unserem Bankchef/FInazminister Andal.
Die Notengröße sollte etwa von DinA4 bis Briefmarkengross, je nach Nennwert gehen, und schon nach kurzem Gebrauch möglichst Schmierig und Rutschig in der Haptik sein. Ausserdem sollten die Größeren Nennwerte kompatibel zu Schwarzgeld- und Bestechungs- Geldkoffern sein.
Über die Motive (Fische, Explosionszeichnungen von Centrepins, Pin-Up-Motive) könnte wir zu einem Späteren Zeitpunkt sprechen.
Was meinst Du?
Herzlich,
Dein 
Minimax ​


----------



## Andal




----------



## Hering 58

Der ist gut ,Minimax.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mist, leider wurden die drei Falschgeldangebotsthreads des neuen und sehr seriösen Boardies Johnniprerotten soeben genuked, so das ich meine Antwort nicht mehr abschicken konnte.
> Ich Poste sie also hier bei uns, vielleicht liesst der Gute ja mit:
> 
> Lieber Johnniprerotten,
> 
> könntest Du Dir auch vorstellen, eine  neue Währung zu entwerfen? Einige von uns planen in nächster Zeit einen eigenen Staat auszurufen und völkerrechtlich anerkennen zu lassen, die Volksrepublik Ükelland. Dazu fehlt uns noch eine eigene Währung, mit der wir in Zukunft die internationalen Finanz- und Devisenmärkte dominieren möchten.
> Mir schwebt da etwas in Richung "Üklo" oder "ÜK-Dollar" vor, mit der Untereinheit des Drennan und Nübsie: 1 ÜK-Dollar wären etwa 17Drennan, ein Drennan 11Nübsies.
> Wir wären an einer vollständigen Papierlösung interessiert, komplett mit Wasserzeichen, Sichtfenster und PorträtHologramm von unserem Bankchef/FInazminister Andal.
> Die Notengröße sollte etwa von DinA4 bis Briefmarkengross, je nach Nennwert gehen, und schon nach kurzem Gebrauch möglichst Schmierig und Rutschig in der Haptik sein. Ausserdem sollten die Größeren Nennwerte kompatibel zu Schwarzgeld- und Bestechungs- Geldkoffern sein.
> Über die Motive (Fische, Explosionszeichnungen von Centrepins, Pin-Up-Motive) könnte wir zu einem Späteren Zeitpunkt sprechen.
> Was meinst Du?
> Herzlich,
> Dein
> Minimax ​


Mir schwebt gerade der kackende Storch auf dem 7 Nübbsie Schein vor...


----------



## Andal

Unter drölf Perzenten Proportion geht eh nix!


----------



## geomas

Zurück vom Fluß nebenan: es war ein schöner Sommer-Angelabend mit ein wenig Fisch.

Die neue alte Rute* (Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker 2,35m, Made in Great Britain, also etwas älter) hat sich richtig gut gemacht, ich bin begeistert.
Es ist offenbar eine echte Picker alten Schlags, keine verkappte Feederrute.
Leider stellte sich weder ein Großplötz noch ein Warnowbrassen und auch kein Aland als Testkandidat der Aktion zur Verfügung. 
Immerhin konnte ich bei einigen Hängern (nix abgerissen) feststellen, daß die alte Daiwa ne schöne Biegekurve zeigen kann.

Neu waren auch ne schnieke Heckbremsrolle, die einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck macht sowie die Hauptschnur (erster Eindruck: günstig und gut: Browning Black Magic Gold 0,17mm). Ansonsten lief Breadpunch etwas besser als Dosenmais ohne Zusatzaroma. Hatte etwa 10 Plötz von gut fingerlang bis reichlich 20cm. 
Dazu Warnowkino: Sonne im Gesicht, die mir das Beobachten der ins Wasser plumpsenden Standup-Paddler erschwert hat. 

Die nächsten Tage hab ich sowohl morgens als auch abends Termine und kann evtl. gegen Mittag ans Wasser. Angesichts der Hitze momentan nicht geplant.




*) https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1206#post-4948944


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe vor vielen Jahren auch einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Quiver zuzulegen und für die Ruten Single Sleeves zum anhängen. Finde die Idee auch heute noch nicht schlecht. In den Quiver kommen Schirm, Banksticks und was man sonst noch braucht und die Ruten hängen geschützt an der Außenseite. Damals habe ich das Wychwood ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Die Quiver-Lösung hab ich verworfen, nachdem ich wieder einmal durch Wald und Wiesen mit dem Angelkram bin, zig Mal irgendwo hängengeblieben bin und danach gefühlt 3 Dutzend Kletten von Tasche, Futteral und Klamotten gepflückt habe.  
Auch beim Gang durch Büsche/Sträucher würde mir ein Quiver zu wenig Schutz für die Ruten bieten. Deshalb ist für mich ein klassisches Futteral erste Wahl.

Falls es mich in Zukunft noch öfter in die Wildnis verschlagen sollte, würde ich über eine Art „Hardcase” nachdenken. 
Nach Möglichkeit mit glatter Oberfläche (bleibt seltener hängen).


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Zurück vom Fluß nebenan: es war ein schöner Sommer-Angelabend mit ein wenig Fisch.
> 
> Die neue alte Rute* (Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker 2,35m, Made in Great Britain, also etwas älter) hat sich richtig gut gemacht, ich bin begeistert.
> Es ist offenbar eine echte Picker alten Schlags, keine verkappte Feederrute.
> Leider stellte sich weder ein Großplötz noch ein Warnowbrassen und auch kein Aland als Testkandidat der Aktion zur Verfügung.
> Immerhin konnte ich bei einigen Hängern (nix abgerissen) feststellen, daß die alte Daiwa ne schöne Biegekurve zeigen kann.
> 
> Neu waren auch ne schnieke Heckbremsrolle, die einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck macht sowie die Hauptschnur (erster Eindruck: günstig und gut: Browning Black Magic Gold 0,17mm). Ansonsten lief Breadpunch etwas besser als Dosenmais ohne Zusatzaroma. Hatte etwa 10 Plötz von gut fingerlang bis reichlich 20cm.
> Dazu Warnowkino: Sonne im Gesicht, die mir das Beobachten der ins Wasser plumpsenden Standup-Paddler erschwert hat.
> 
> Die nächsten Tage hab ich sowohl morgens als auch abends Termine und kann evtl. gegen Mittag ans Wasser. Angesichts der Hitze momentan nicht geplant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1206#post-4948944


Hattest wenigstens einen schönen Angelabend und hast die Sonne genossen.Petri


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Hartmut!


----------



## daci7

DAS Futteral kann es ja erstmal eh nicht geben. Je nach Angelart habe ich mindestens 5 verschiedene* in Gebrauch und neige mittlerweile trotzdem dazu immer häufiger die Rute einfach solo in die Hand zu nehmen um Geraffel zu sparen...

*1)Brandungsrutenfutteral braucht Platz fürs Dreibein + 2 große Fächer für die Prügel samt Kabeltrommel
*2) Karpfenfutteral braucht Platz für drei langgeteilte 12ft. plus Schirm, Bissanzeiger und Banksticks
*3) Quiver Nr.1 für die Welsstangen samt Kurbeln mit Platz für Schirm/Brolly und Wallerrutenständer
*4) Quiver Nr.2 für die leichten 13ft. Zweigeteilten in Einzelfutteralen mit Platz für den Schirm und Banksticks in der Mitte
*5) "Semihardcase-Allroundfutteral" fürs Aal- und Hechtangeln. Mit Platz für min 4 montierte Ruten + Schirm + Rutenständer und zwar so, dass ich damit auch mal elegant die Steinpackung runter rutschen kann

Es fehlt immer noch eine Menge. Irgendwie arbeite ich immer mehr an der 38362849-Taschen-und-Kleinteileboxen-Methode ohne zu wissen ob sich das wirklich rentiert, geschweige denn ob ich es will. Das Geraffel hat sich verselbstständigt und einen eigenen Willen entwickelt und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir die gleichen Ziele verfolgen.
Ich erwische mich jedenfalls immer häufiger dabei Sachen bewusst doppelt und dreifach zu kaufen um entweder mehrere Boxen mit den gleichen Wirbeln zu bestücken oder mir das Suchen zu sparen ....


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Das Geraffel hat sich verselbstständigt und einen eigenen Willen entwickelt und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir die gleichen Ziele verfolgen.



Gefiederte Worte!


----------



## Andal

Wenn ein Angler einst je sagen wird: "Jetzt habe ich genug Taschen und Futterale!", dann ist der Tag seines Absterbens nahe!


----------



## Jason

Meine Wochenkarte für die Ostseeküste ist morgen abgelaufen und ich muss gestehen das ich am Mittwoch als Schneider Heim fahre. Habe nochmal einen Versuch an der Steilküste gemacht und habe festgestellt das es auch heute kein leichtes Unterfangen war.
Ich habe mit einem Einheimischen Angler gesprochen und er sagte mir, dass die Meerforelle hier der Fisch der tausend Würfe genannt wird. Früher hat man seine Forellen schnell gefangen. Aber das war früher.
Bin dann heute nochmal einen Ort weiter gefahren, zu einem alten Anleger. Dort habe ich mein gesamtes Blinkersortiment durchs Wasser gezogen bei einer Wassertiefe von ca 5-7 Meter. Der Erfolg blieb aus. Ach ja. Einmal auf Grund sacken lassen und da habe ich ne Muschel gehackt. 
Andere Angler fingen Makrelen, Heringe und Hornfisch. Allerdings mit Fischfetzen. 
Dafür hatte ich kein Equipment dabei. 
Allen Fängern noch ein herzliches Petri Heil und viele Grüße aus Boltenhagen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß Dein Urlaub fischlos blieb, Jason! Vielleicht kannst Du den Ostsee-Urlaub irgendwann wiederholen und dann angelmäßig so richtig „angreifen”.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zur Muschel jason 1.Schöne Bilder und hattest du einen schönen Urlaub?


----------



## geomas

@daci7 : Haha, sehr schön zusammengefaßt, das Futteral- und Taschen-Dilemma!


----------



## Jason

Das nächste Mal bin ich besser vorbereitet.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zur Muschel jason 1.Schöne Bilder und hattest du einen schönen Urlaub?


Na klar. Bomben Wetter, Essen gut und eine sehr schöne Gegend. Was will man mehr. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Die „guten alten Ruten” haben jeweils ein eigenes „Sleeve”, und zwar von GREYS. Die Dinger mag ich sehr, obwohl der Griff so angenäht ist, daß die Futterale immer kopflastig sind (= blöd zu tragen).
Und da dank der wiedererwachten Nachtangel-Lust meines Vaters die Angeltaschen irgendwie nicht ausreichen, ist ein „Drennan Specialist Roving Bag” auf dem Weg.
Dies soll nun wirklich für die Angelei am Fluß nebenan mit ganz einfachem Besteck die notwendigsten Utensilien schlucken.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Meine Wochenkarte für die Ostseeküste ist morgen abgelaufen und ich muss gestehen das ich am Mittwoch als Schneider Heim fahre.
> Gruß Jason



Habe Deine tollen Berichte seit ein paar Tagen verfolgt. Mann, bist du ein zäher Hund. Ich wär nach einzwei Stunden ins Cafe gegangen. Hat halt nicht sollen sein, ich bewundere Dein Durchhaltevermögen. Das nächste mal wirst Du die Ostsee Chuck "Jason1" Norris mässig bezwingen, alle Daumen hoch,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Danke für dein Lob. Ein bisschen Ehrgeizig war ich immer schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Danke für dein Lob. Ein bisschen Ehrgeizig war ich immer schon.
> 
> Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

Rutenfutteral hab ich eins (cormoran) mit drei Fächern. Eins ist reserviert für Klappkescher, Feederarm und evtl. Sonnenschirm, die restlichen zwei für jeweils 1 Rute. Somit muss ich mich für für zwei Ruten/eine Angelart entscheiden (Feedern oder Pose). Somit erliege ich schon  gar nicht der Versuchung, zuviel Geraffel mit zu schleppen…… Oder sagen wir eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist geringer, alles mit dabei zu haben 
Zuviel hat man irgendwie immer dabei, man will ja auf alles vorbereitet sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

Rutenfutterale von CHUB für Karpfenruten, super geschützt, nur andere Rutenhersteller passen nicht immer rein, da die Rollentasche auf das CHUB-Maß angepasst ist. Und von Balzer eine Rutentasche mit 3 Innen-Abteilungen, ob die was abteilen, wohl kaum. Aber dafür ist soviel Platz darin, das man versetzt locker 8 Ruten ans Wasser bekommt. Schutz durch Polsterung ist dafür nicht vorhanden.


----------



## phirania

Von Exori...
Ausgefranzt mit Löchern und hält noch.....


----------



## Andal

Eine "Tüte mit Umhängeriemen", die alles notwendige fasst reicht mir vollauf. Und was das Getrüpp angeht, das Hängenbleiben... man kann da durchgehen, oder durchs Gehölz brechen. Dementsprechend sieht man selber und das Zeug aus.


----------



## Tricast

phirania schrieb:


> Von Exori...
> Ausgefranzt mit Löchern und hält noch.....



Wenn es 18 Löcher hat dann ist das ja ein Golfbag. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Jungens, 
Grad blättere ich nichts Böses ahnend die Rute und Rolle durch, da springt mir auf Seite 48 das liebreizende Bild von unserem @Fantastic Fishing entgegen! Halbseitengross! Offenbar hat er nen Testbericht zu einer Feederrute verfasst. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Veröffentlichung,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungens,
> Grad blättere ich nichts Böses ahnend die Rute und Rolle durch, da springt mir auf Seite 48 das liebreizende Bild von unserem @Fantastic Fishing entgegen! Halbseitengross! Offenbar hat er nen Testbericht zu einer Feederrute verfasst. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Veröffentlichung,
> Hg
> Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ach sieh mal einer an. 
Öfföff is inne Zeitung. 

Wie kam es dazu @Fantastic Fishing ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Grad blättere ich nichts Böses ahnend die Rute und Rolle durch




Hast du die gekooft oder hat der Vorgänger vergessen auf'm Dixie?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach sieh mal einer an.
> Öfföff is inne Zeitung.
> 
> Wie kam es dazu @Fantastic Fishing ?



Ausgewählter Tackletester für die Rute&Rolle. Da kommen aber sicherlich auch bald handfeste Berichte über Zielfisch und Taktik. Dieses Jahr nicht mehr, weil ich den Blog noch auf Vordermann bringen muss, nächstes Jahr stets aber auf meiner To-Do-Liste!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn dir das Freude macht, hau rein!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Freude macht, hau rein!



Ob mir das Freude macht? Da gibt es Kohle für!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wieviel?
Lohnt sich?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ausgewählter Tackletester für die Rute&Rolle. Da kommen aber sicherlich auch bald handfeste Berichte über Zielfisch und Taktik. Dieses Jahr nicht mehr, weil ich den Blog noch auf Vordermann bringen muss, nächstes Jahr stets aber auf meiner To-Do-Liste!


Du machst das ganze jahr nichts anderes als dein Blog - was gibt es da zum auf Vordermann zu bringen? Schreib lieber mehr berichte

Glückwunsch zur Veröffentlichung


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du machst das ganze jahr nichts anderes als dein Blog - was gibt es da zum auf Vordermann zu bringen? Schreib lieber mehr berichte
> 
> Glückwunsch zur Veröffentlichung



Der Tipp vom Profi, hört hört!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Tipp vom Profi, hört hört!


Willst du wieder rumzicken?


----------



## Tricast

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Tipp vom Profi, hört hört!



Wo der Profi recht hat, hat er recht. Was gibt es da zu mäkeln? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo der Profi recht hat, hat er recht. Was gibt es da zu mäkeln?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Die Einschätzung ist schlicht falsch, wenn der Ausdruck "nur am Blog" sitzen verwendet wird. Dahinter verbirgt sich wesentlich mehr, als nur ein paar Bilder und Worte einzufangen. Du kannst keine Traffic-Maschine züchten, wenn du nicht die Potentiale aller Berichte ausschöpfst. Jeder Artikel ist für mich mittlerweile auch eine Werbebande/Produktempfehlung und somit bares Geld. Der Umzug der Internetseite auf Wordpress ist ja keine 10 Jahre her, sondern erst Feb. 2019 gewesen. Ich muss gleichzeitig die technischen Hürden überwinden, altes Design/Layout der Arikel 2018 anpassen und auch für Seo klotzen. Google doch mal ein bisschen, hat schon seine Gründe, warum du meine Fratze überall siehst.

Wäre der Kram einfach und mal "easy peasy" nebenbei zu erledigen, hätten andere Menschen diese Marktlücke längst geschlossen. Die Leute kaufen über meinen Blog auch Produkte ein, da bin ich den Lesern ebenfalls ein qualitatives Niveau schuldig. Daher bin ich auch verwundert, woher Kochtopf auch nur im Ansatz über die Anforderungen und Kriterien für einen erfolgreichen Blog wissen will. Der Erfolg liegt nicht in einer Flut an Content begründet, sondern in ausgefeilten Inhalten. Jede Woche 2 Artikel schreiben kann jeder, bringt dir aber halt nichts, wenn sie niemand findet. Diese Woche habe ich 50 Euro verdient, nächstes Jahr sind es vielleicht 500 Euro. Gutes Ding will Weile haben. Bloggen ist ein Marathon und kein Sprint!


----------



## Hecht100+

Schade das RIVE-Ruten so selten getestet werden, bei diesem Artikel hätte die Smart Method bestimmt toll eingeschlagen.
Toller Artikel, FF..


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Einschätzung ist schlicht falsch, wenn der Ausdruck "nur am Blog" sitzen verwendet wird. Dahinter verbirgt sich wesentlich mehr, als nur ein paar Bilder und Worte einzufangen. Du kannst keine Traffic-Maschine züchten, wenn du nicht die Potentiale aller Berichte ausschöpfst. Jeder Artikel ist für mich mittlerweile auch eine Werbebande/Produktempfehlung und somit bares Geld. Der Umzug der Internetseite auf Wordpress ist ja keine 10 Jahre her, sondern erst Feb. 2019 gewesen. Ich muss gleichzeitig die technischen Hürden überwinden, altes Design/Layout der Arikel 2018 anpassen und auch für Seo klotzen. Google doch mal ein bisschen, hat schon seine Gründe, warum du meine Fratze überall siehst.
> 
> Wäre der Kram einfach und mal "easy peasy" nebenbei zu erledigen, hätten andere Menschen diese Marktlücke längst geschlossen. Die Leute kaufen über meinen Blog auch Produkte ein, da bin ich den Lesern ebenfalls ein qualitatives Niveau schuldig. Daher bin ich auch verwundert, woher Kochtopf auch nur im Ansatz über die Anforderungen und Kriterien für einen erfolgreichen Blog wissen will. Der Erfolg liegt nicht in einer Flut an Content begründet, sondern in ausgefeilten Inhalten. Jede Woche 2 Artikel schreiben kann jeder, bringt dir aber halt nichts, wenn sie niemand findet. Diese Woche habe ich 50 Euro verdient, nächstes Jahr sind es vielleicht 500 Euro. Gutes Ding will Weile haben. Bloggen ist ein Marathon und kein Sprint!


Der Baum ist gepflanzt und bis er Früchte trägt dauert es halt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schade das RIVE-Ruten so selten getestet werden, bei diesem Artikel hätte die Smart Method bestimmt toll eingeschlagen.
> Toller Artikel, FF..



Rive-Ruten habe ich noch nie gesehen, weder bei Veranstaltungen, noch sonst wo. Die MS Range Feeder aus dem Bericht kann ich aber wirklich nur empfehlen, ist ein Klasse Stock zum Feedern an den Strömungskanten der größeren Flüsse, im Übergang zur Strömung oder das schwere Feedern auf Entfernung im See.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Der Baum ist gepflanzt und bis er Früchte trägt dauert es halt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Du musst halt Geduld haben, dich auch nicht nur auf die Früchte konzentrieren. Unkraut jäten gehört zu jedem guten Garten dazu!


----------



## rippi

Und ich sammle die Früchte dann später in einer Nacht und Nebel-Aktion ein, bevor andere sie ernten können.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Rive-Ruten habe ich noch nie gesehen.



Schade für dich. Ich habe mir letzten die Smart Method 3,30mtr, 2teilig, Gewicht unter 200 gr. selber gemessen, 3 Spitzen mit 1, 1,5 und 2 oz. und 60 gr. Wurfgewicht geholt. Für meinen kleinen Tümpel hier reicht das vollkommen. Ärgerlich ist nur das der Korkgriff und Feederhände nicht unbedingt harmonieren. Und der Preis beträgt momentan 89 Euronen. Ist zwar nur für leichtes Feedern geeignet, aber Aktion und Drillverhalten sind gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schade für dich. Ich habe mir letzten die Smart Method 3,30mtr, 2teilig, Gewicht unter 200 gr. selber gemessen, 3 Spitzen mit 1, 1,5 und 2 oz. und 60 gr. Wurfgewicht geholt. Für meinen kleinen Tümpel hier reicht das vollkommen. Ärgerlich ist nur das der Korkgriff und Feederhände nicht unbedingt harmonieren. Und der Preis beträgt momentan 89 Euronen. Ist zwar nur für leichtes Feedern geeignet, aber Aktion und Drillverhalten sind gut.



Diese Rute reicht nicht nur für kleine Tümpel, damit kannst du Bequem jedes Gewässer bespielen. Würfe bis 60 Meter dürften drin sein, das Wurfgewicht passt auch perfekt für schwerere Method Feeder. Spitzen sind perfekt getroffen, ich nehme an, sie sind aus Glas? Meine Feederrute für das Stillwasser ist 3,60m lang, hat nen WG von 60 Gramm, 3 Karbonspitzen in 2,2 Milli. Damit kannst du jedes Gewässer dieser Welt angreifen. Dein Stock taugt auch, bin ich mir recht sicher!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst halt Geduld haben, dich auch nicht nur auf die Früchte konzentrieren. Unkraut jäten gehört zu jedem guten Garten dazu!


Wie ich merke, hast du das Prinzip verstanden.  Weiter so.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Diese Rute reicht nicht nur für kleine Tümpel, damit kannst du Bequem jedes Gewässer bespielen. Würfe bis 60 Meter dürften drin sein, das Wurfgewicht passt auch perfekt für schwerere Method Feeder. Spitzen sind perfekt getroffen, ich nehme an, sie sind aus Glas? Meine Feederrute für das Stillwasser ist 3,60m lang, hat nen WG von 60 Gramm, 3 Karbonspitzen in 2,2 Milli. Damit kannst du jedes Gewässer dieser Welt angreifen. Dein Stock taugt auch, bin ich mir recht sicher!



Ob die aus Glasfaser sind, keine Ahnung. Wird sich aber bestimmt herausstellen lassen. Wären den Kohlefaserspitzen besser?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ob die aus Glasfaser sind, keine Ahnung. Wird sich aber bestimmt herausstellen lassen. Wären den Kohlefaserspitzen besser?



Glas erkennst du am Einschub der Spitze (untere Teil), dort ist sie unlackiert hell/weißfarbend. Karbon geht ins Schwarze über. Glas geht beim Biss mit, reagiert beim Anhieb aber verzögerter, ist auf kurzen Entfernungen und für große Fische idealer. Karbon wirft sich besser, zeigt die Bisse nahtlos an und ist etwas fürs feine und schnelle Plötzenfischen oder eben auf große Distanzen. Über 2,0 Oz kriegst du in der Regel auch nur noch Karbon.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, @Fantastic Fishing , zur R&R-Veröffentlichung! Hoffentlich folgen reichlich weitere Aufträge.


Glückwunsch auch an @Hecht100+ zum Erwerb der Rive-Rute!



Heute ist die „Roving-Bag” gekommen und macht einen guten Eindruck. Zwei kleine „Haken” hab ich aber schon entdeckt - 1er war mir vor her klar.
Werd demnächst mal einen kleinen „Review” schreiben (hatte ich mit diversen Sachen vor, aber dann verliert man sich mit anderen Vorhaben...).
Die Locslide-Waggler von Premier sind RIESIG. Ähemm, also ein typischer online-Kauf ;-/



Zum Vergleich: Locslide-Waggler #2 und Middy CarpLake No.1:





Der Locslide-Waggler ist für Wasser von  2,40 bis etwa 4,20m Tiefe vorgesehen.
Der Middy-Mini-Waggler ist sicher prima zum Angeln auf Rotfedern...


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glas erkennst du am Einschub der Spitze (untere Teil), dort ist sie unlackiert hell/weißfarbend. Karbon geht ins Schwarze über. Glas geht beim Biss mit, reagiert beim Anhieb aber verzögerter, ist auf kurzen Entfernungen und für große Fische idealer. Karbon wirft sich besser, zeigt die Bisse nahtlos an und ist etwas fürs feine und schnelle Plötzenfischen oder eben auf große Distanzen. Über 2,0 Oz kriegst du in der Regel auch nur noch Karbon.



Dann müssen es Karbonspitzen sein, so wie du es beschrieben hast, habe ich die RIVE-Spitzen mit den Askari-Spitzen verglichen. Askari=Glas.

Danke für deine Erklärung. Das ärgerliche ist nur, das die Spitzen untereinander nicht tauschbar sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann müssen es Karbonspitzen sein, so wie du es beschrieben hast, habe ich die RIVE-Spitzen mit den Askari-Spitzen verglichen. Askari=Glas.
> 
> Danke für deine Erklärung. Das ärgerliche ist nur, das die Spitzen untereinander nicht tauschbar sind.



Die Feederruten der Neuzeit sind auch des Teufels Machwerk im Bezug auf die Spitzen. Die Dinger kosten in der Herstellung keinen Euro, gehen als Ersatz über den Händler aber für nen 15 Euros raus. Die Einschübe aller Hersteller sind verschieden, teilweise nicht mal innerhalb einer Serie kompatibel. Angeldeutschland hat auf dieser Ebene den größten Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Tricast

@Fantastic Fishing : Und wofür nimmst Du die Hollow Tips?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Fantastic Fishing : Du müßtest es doch wissen, nur Drennan macht glücklich und die haben auch Glasspitzen bis 4 oz.

Noch ein paar Firmen mit Feederruten: Peter von der Willik, Tri-Cast. FTM-Tubertini, Spro, Matrix, Colomic, Guru um nur noch einige zu nennen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

@Tricast : Tri-Cast tuts auch...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Danke mein Lieber.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Leider hab ich meine „feinste” echte Feeder-Rute noch gar nicht richtig austesten können. 
Aus der Match-Serie von Free-Spirit (nein, nicht die ganz teure Serie). Prima Rute, soweit ich das nach 1x Pietschen beurteilen kann ;-)
Hab immer mal wieder Probleme mit der Haut an den Händen und scheue mich, damit in Feederfutter herumzuwursteln. Jetzt gehts so langsam wieder mit den ollen Flossen. 
Generell hoffe ich auf einen schönen und auch ergiebigen Angelherbst (und Spätsommer). Hab mir sogar erstmalig einen superwarmen Thermo-Anzug besorgt - der Winter kann kommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hab mir sogar erstmalig einen superwarmen Thermo-Anzug besorgt - der Winter kann kommen!


Das ist allemal sinnvoll!
Gerade beim Ansitz mit wenig Bewegung ist man sonst schnell durchgefroren.


----------



## geomas

Was ich noch nicht weiß: wie und ob sich der Thermoanzug halbwegs vernünftig reinigen/waschen läßt. 
Will damit ja nicht zum Tanz, aber ab und an auswaschen wär schon mal gut.
Wird die Erfahrung zeigen. Angeblich geht Maschinenwäsche bis 30°.
Ist übrigens einer hier aus der AB-Werbung (Prologic sowieso von AM-Angelzeugs).


----------



## Andal

Wie einen Skianzug auch - reinigen und impägnieren lassen. Rentiert sich, weil er sich sonst wie ein Schwamm beim kleinsten Nieselregen vollsaugt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Und wofür nimmst Du die Hollow Tips?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Überhaupt nicht, weil ich keine Rute besitze, wo Hollow-Tips bei sind. Browning hatte damals Ersatzspitzen als Hybridversion im Angebot (Glas/Karbon), haben sich auch nicht durchgesetzt. Stand jetzt kann ich fast jeden Katalog durchblättern und es läuft bei kurzen und parabolen Ruten auf Glas hinaus, bei langen und straffen Stöcken auf Karbon.

Was viel viel viel viel Schlimmer ist, es scheint sich der "Zweispitzen-Trend" bei den Herstellern zu etablieren. Bei vielen neu aufgelegten Serien finde ich dieses Phänomen wieder. Du wirst bald dazu gezwungen, eine weitere Spitze separat kaufen zu müssen..........


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du ein OUTDOOR-Programm hast, damit klapp es hervorragend. Was du nicht machen solltest ist groß Schleudern. Meine Jacke hat 1400 UpM nicht gut vertragen, sie war zwar ziemlich trocken aber das Innenleben hat sich irgendwie verändert. Lieber nass aufhängen und warten.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn du es in der heimischen Maschine machst: Ja KEINEN Weichspüler und doppelt spülen. Weichspüler und Waschmittelreste sind der Tod jeder Funktionsfaser!


----------



## geomas

Danke @Hecht100+  und @Andal !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

So, Warenkorb ist voll gepackt. Ich leg im September mal 100 Euro hin für das ICS-System von Preston. Der Kaufwunsch keimt in mir schon seit einigen Monaten, weil das Autauschen von Banjo auf Method, zu Madenkorb oder Bomb eine interessante Geschichte ist. Das Quickchangesystem und die Feeder sind auch in der Machart/Qualität gefühlt sehr praktikabel. Hoffentlich, ich bete dafür, das Geld ist jetzt nämlich bereits überwiesen.

#Tacklehurehatwiederzugeschlagen


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So, Warenkorb ist voll gepackt. Ich leg im September mal 100 Euro hin für das ICS-System von Preston. Der Kaufwunsch keimt in mir schon seit einigen Monaten, weil das Autauschen von Banjo auf Method, zu Madenkorb oder Bomb eine interessante Geschichte ist. Das Quickchangesystem und die Feeder sind auch in der Machart/Qualität gefühlt sehr praktikabel. Hoffentlich, ich bete dafür, das Geld ist jetzt nämlich bereits überwiesen.



Ich gratuliere dir, habe mir zur RIVE den Method Feeder von ICS/Preston mit dem 'LONG ELASTICATED STEM KIT geholt, damit der Feederkorb nicht so schwer und mehr elastisch für den Fisch ist. Qualität ist ausgezeichnet, werde mir in der nächsten Zeit auch noch andere Körbchen besorgen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dir, habe mir zur RIVE den Method Feeder von ICS/Preston mit dem 'LONG ELASTICATED STEM KIT geholt, damit der Feederkorb nicht so schwer und mehr elastisch für den Fisch ist. Qualität ist ausgezeichnet, werde mir in der nächsten Zeit auch noch andere Körbchen besorgen.



Oh neee, von Elatics halte ich überhaupt nichts. Ohne Frage, der Gummi macht Sinn, nach dem 5 Ansitz werden sie aber Spröde und können reißen. Möchte ich die Aussteigerrate reduzieren oder das Material/Fisch im Drill schonen, fische ich den Method Feeder durchlaufend. Selbsthakend dann ohne Kompromiss. Mir reichen die reißenden Gummis bei meinen Schleudern schon. Die Prestonserie machen aber durchweg richtig eindruck, ich bin auch gespannt!


----------



## Hecht100+

Jaja, mit kaputten Gummis hat schon vieles angefangen. Mal sehen, wie das Teil sich bewährt. Das gute ist ja, es ist alles austauschbar. Ich hab den Method auch als Selbsthakmethod geangelt mit einem Miniboilie, 5 cm auftreibend. Und die Gummizugsticks gibt es ja auch als Zweierpack einzelnt.


----------



## Andal

Weil wir gerade bei den Ruten mit den zittrigen Spitzen sind. Bei mir steht eine *Drennan Series 7 Puddle Chucker Method Feeder in 11 ft. *herum und staubt ein. Zur Rute gehören Glasspitzen (orig. Drennan) in 3/4 oz., 1 oz., 1,5 oz., 2 und 3 oz.. Mit letzterer kommt die Rute beinahe wie eine Avon daher. Die Rute ist kaum gefischt und nicht modifiziert. Natürlich mit dem für die Serie 7 üblichen Sleeve. *Preis wäre 100,- €, zuzüglich Versandkosten.
*
Ich weiss, dass man Drennan Ruten nicht einfach so versilbert. Aber ich fische mittlerweile fast ausnahmslos mit regulären und nicht mehr mit einsetckbaren Spitzen und es wäre schade, wenn die Rute weiter so stiefmütterlich in der Ecke stehen muss. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein neuer Freund für sie!?

Wer Interesse hat, der schreibe mir doch eine PN. Den Rest machen wir dann per Telefon aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jaja, mit kaputten Gummis hat schon vieles angefangen. Mal sehen, wie das Teil sich bewährt. Das gute ist ja, es ist alles austauschbar. Ich hab den Method auch als Selbsthakmethod geangelt mit einem Miniboilie, 5 cm auftreibend. Und die Gummizugsticks gibt es ja auch als Zweierpack einzelnt.



Stimmt, du kannst ja das System einfach austauschen. Ich hatte damals Körbe mit integriertem Elastic, da musstet du neu Binden. Ich freue mich einfach auf die Dinger, weil ich mit 6 Millimeter Pop Ups, auftreibenden Maden und sehr leichten Haken den XXL--Plötzen nachstellen will. Es ist quasi der letzte Strohhalm, um ein Ü-40 Rotauge in meinen Hausgewässern zu fangen. Gleichzeitig werde ich auch herbe Hanfmehlfuttersorten mit Aktivität für diese Methode entwickeln. Sticky bis zum Grund nach dem Wurf, danach Explosionen an Wolken und Partikeln wie in Schlachten bei Star Wars.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stimmt, du kannst ja das System einfach austauschen. Ich hatte damals Körbe mit integriertem Elastic, da musstet du neu Binden. Ich freue mich einfach auf die Dinger, weil ich mit 6 Millimeter Pop Ups, auftreibenden Maden und sehr leichten Haken den XXL--Plötzen nachstellen will. Es ist quasi der letzte Strohhalm, um ein Ü-40 Rotauge in meinen Hausgewässern zu fangen. Gleichzeitig werde ich auch herbe Hanfmehlfuttersorten mit Aktivität für diese Methode entwickeln. Sticky bis zum Grund nach dem Wurf, danach Explosionen an Wolken und Partikeln wie in Schlachten bei Star Wars.



Mir wurde von meinem Bevorzugtem Gerätehändler für die Miniboilieangelei ein Korb mit Namen Banjo empfohlen, da sich dort die Schnur/Haken/Köder nicht so schnell vertüddeln/verhaken sollen. Auch wurde mir nahegelegt, den Minipopup nicht mit in das Futter zu geben, sondern ihn etwas nach unten heraushängen zu lassen. Ich habe dann das Bleigewicht zur Höhenbeschränkung in das Futter gedrückt und es hat wunderbar funktioniert. 

Möge die Macht mit allen Feederen sein


----------



## Tricast

@Hecht100+ : Dein bevorzugter Händler ist das etwa Angelparadies Risse? Dann bestelle Andreas mal einen schönen Gruß von Susanne und Heinz.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Mach ich gerne wenn ich ihn das nächste Mal sehe. Im Ladengeschäft ist aber ein anderer Andreas, der mich dort immer gut berät.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

heute war endlich nach so langer Zeit wieder an meinem Flüsschen, das jahreszeitlich bedingt ganz schön Federn gelassen hat, und mich vor ernsthafte Probleme stellte. Es wurde dennoch ein bunter und schöner Angeltag, obwohl zuerst an meiner Trotting-Lieblingsstelle gar nichts bis auf Güster-Eddi und seine Kumpels ging, und dann nach Platzwechsel und Grundmontage einige aufdringliche, aber immerhin bronzefarbene Brassen ihren Appetit für meine vermeintlich selektiven Schweinecremewürfelchen mit Räuchermehlcurrykruste entdeckten. Also wieder die Floatrute rausgeholt und mit ganz zartem Balsa, Bleikette und extrakleinem Würfelchen einen Fuss über Grund mein Glück versucht, und dann klappte es auch endlich wieder mit den Johnnies.
Drei sinds geworden, und der dritte hat im Verlauf unserer längeren Diskussion (Er wollte immer wieder einen Zusammenhang zwischen meiner 0,14er Schnur und dem Uferbewuchs experimentell belegen) den Swim dermassen gründlich aufgeräumt, das ich danach erstmal das Weite im nahegelegenen Chinalokal suchte. Nach meiner Rückkehr hatten sich zwei Jungangler_innen_ (man staune, vielleicht wird doch noch alles gut mit der Angelwelt) genau an meiner schön tulipgeimpften Stelle breitgemacht, da hab ich dann gutgelaunt den Rückzug angetreten.
Den prächtigen Burschen, der mit Elan, Schläue und Ausdauer den Strich unter diesen bunten Tag gesetzt hat, will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten- 48, anscheinend
wollen die Flussgötter nicht das ich auch mal ne 5 + X schreibe,
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer glücklich-entspannter
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die *Metazerkarien* schlagen den Rotaugen auch massiv auf den Magen. Ich kenne keine Fischart neben den Moderlieschen, die so dermaßen mit schwarzen Punkten häufig überzogen sind. Vielleicht werden die Jungfische auch häufig dahingerafft, bevor sie sich reproduzieren können?! Bei Brassen, Güstern und Rotaugen konnte ich den Befall in der Intensität wie bei den Rotaugen noch nie feststellen, da hängen meist andere Würmer an den Flossen.


Hast du mal eine Info dazu, Link mit Bildern oder so?
Ich habe im Fluss Rotaugen mit schwarzen Flecken bis ins Fleisch hinein und quasi nur bei den Rutilus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Den prächtigen Burschen, der mit Elan, Schläue und Ausdauer den Strich unter diesen bunten Tag gesetzt hat, will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten- 48, anscheinend
> wollen die Flussgötter nicht das ich auch mal ne 5 + X schreibe,
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Euer glücklich-entspannter
> Minimax
> Anhang anzeigen 329114


Klasse Bild und da bist du doch wieder ganz in deinem Element!


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : herzliches Petri! Hattest die Johnnies ja auch ne ganze Weil auf Tulip-Entzug gesetzt.

@Nordlichtangler : Metazerkarienbefall sehe ich hier meistens bei Rotaugen. So aus dem Stand kann ich mich an keinen Fisch einer anderen Species erinnern, der stark befallen war.
Es gibt bei den Plötz hier aber auch kein einheitliches Bild: häufig wechseln sich blitzblanke Fische, mäßig und stark befallene Fische ab (innerhalb einer Angelsession).


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir ists stark gewässerabhängig welche Spezies wie stark befallen ist, und das ändert sich auch von Jahr zu Jahr. Befallen sind zwar alle Schneckenfresser, aber ich habe den Eindruck das vor allem Güstern und Rotfedern zu wirkich starkem Befall neigen. Interessanterweise sind nie alle Fischarten mit entsprechender Ernährungsweise in einem Gewässer gleich stark sommersprossig, es gibt immer einen Spitzenreiter im Gewässer. AUch sind wenn dann alle Exemplare nehr oder weniger stark befallen: Wenn eine Plötze, Güster, Rotfeder gepunktet ist, werd ich keine blitzblanken Artgenossen fangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1rwqBSlikg/?igshid=4glpatpge2qh

Haha, Mark Erdwin ist auch auf die China Pin gestoßen - liest er etwa im Ükel mit?!


----------



## geomas

^ nu isses soweit: hab erstmalig bei Ali bestellt.
Budget-Pin für die Budget-Bolo.


----------



## phirania

Kann es sein das ihr euch gegenseitig in den Kaufrausch reinreitet.....


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, @Minimax, dann bist du ja jetzt endlich "richtig" zuhause angekommen! 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1rwqBSlikg/?igshid=4glpatpge2qh
> 
> Haha, Mark Erdwin ist auch auf die China Pin gestoßen - liest er etwa im Ükel mit?!



Nicht, dass sich das jetzt auf die Preise auswirkt, wenn es da jetzt nen run drauf gibt...wobei uns kanns ja jetzt egal sein


----------



## Tobias85

Super, Georg...wirst sicher viel Spaß mit ihr haben 



phirania schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ihr euch gegenseitig in den Kaufrausch reinreitet.....



Niemals!


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Super, Georg...wirst sicher viel Spaß mit ihr haben
> 
> 
> 
> Niemals!


Würde ich ja gerne glauben...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du mal eine Info dazu, Link mit Bildern oder so?
> Ich habe im Fluss Rotaugen mit schwarzen Flecken bis ins Fleisch hinein und quasi nur bei den Rutilus.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zerkarie
https://petpharm.de/schwarzfleckenkrankheit-bei-fischen/
https://www.researchgate.net/public...nd_prey_selection_by_the_definitive_bird_host
https://books.google.de/books?id=MI...ECAoQAQ#v=onepage&q=saugwurm cuticola&f=false


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing coole Sache, danke für Die Links


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> heute war endlich nach so langer Zeit wieder an meinem Flüsschen, das jahreszeitlich bedingt ganz schön Federn gelassen hat, und mich vor ernsthafte Probleme stellte. Es wurde dennoch ein bunter und schöner Angeltag, obwohl zuerst an meiner Trotting-Lieblingsstelle gar nichts bis auf Güster-Eddi und seine Kumpels ging, und dann nach Platzwechsel und Grundmontage einige aufdringliche, aber immerhin bronzefarbene Brassen ihren Appetit für meine vermeintlich selektiven Schweinecremewürfelchen mit Räuchermehlcurrykruste entdeckten. Also wieder die Floatrute rausgeholt und mit ganz zartem Balsa, Bleikette und extrakleinem Würfelchen einen Fuss über Grund mein Glück versucht, und dann klappte es auch endlich wieder mit den Johnnies.
> Drei sinds geworden, und der dritte hat im Verlauf unserer längeren Diskussion (Er wollte immer wieder einen Zusammenhang zwischen meiner 0,14er Schnur und dem Uferbewuchs experimentell belegen) den Swim dermassen gründlich aufgeräumt, das ich danach erstmal das Weite im nahegelegenen Chinalokal suchte. Nach meiner Rückkehr hatten sich zwei Jungangler_innen_ (man staune, vielleicht wird doch noch alles gut mit der Angelwelt) genau an meiner schön tulipgeimpften Stelle breitgemacht, da hab ich dann gutgelaunt den Rückzug angetreten.
> Den prächtigen Burschen, der mit Elan, Schläue und Ausdauer den Strich unter diesen bunten Tag gesetzt hat, will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten- 48, anscheinend
> wollen die Flussgötter nicht das ich auch mal ne 5 + X schreibe,
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Euer glücklich-entspannter
> Minimax
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329115



Petri 
Ist doch super wenn ein Plan aufgeht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ein Angler auf Facebook hatte mir mal berichtet, das er für 3 Wochen in Behandlung war, weil er von Zekarien beim Angeln befallen wurde. Er beschrieb einen heftigen Juckreiz, das Gefühl von Bewegungen in seinem Bein und den Einsatz der heftigsten Medikamenten. Die Übertragung auf den Menschen ist ohnehin unstrittig und wohl nicht so selten, wie angenommen.

Ich wette, mein Bein war auch schon Wirt!


----------



## geomas

Ich werd in Zukunft mal etwas genauer hinsehen, wie es um den Zustand der Fische bestellt ist.
An einem normalen Tag am Fluß nebenan haben die meisten gefangenen Plötz ein paar schwarze Punkte.
Richtig übler Befall ist seltener, kam aber auch schon gehäuft vor (also mehrere stark befallene Fische hinteriennander).
Absolut blitzblanke Fische fängt man an manchen Tagen gar nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Im Plöner See an den flachen Badestellen treten die Zekarien manchmal gehäuft auf, aber nur an den flachen Stellen. Besonders ärgerlich für kleine Kinder, die dann besser in dem Pool baden lassen. Beim Angeln noch keine Probleme, beim Waten im Flachen fühlen sie sich dann wie kleine Mückenstiche an, Fenistil hilft.


----------



## Kneto

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich muss mich jetzt auch als China Budget-Pin-Besitzer "outen". Allerdings habe ich sie auch erst heute bestellt, weshalb ich eine bitte an die Budget-Pin-Besitzer habe die ihre schon länger ihr eigen nennen. Ist einer von euch so freundlich und würde einmal in seiner die Maße der beiden Lager aufnehmen und diese teilen. Ich plane in der Zeit der Lieferung, die ja nun erfahrungsgemäß von einer bis zu acht Wochen dauern kann, ggf. nach brauchbaren und passenden Keramik-Lagern umzusehen. Ich hoffe, der Pin so vielleicht noch den nötigen Feinschliff geben zu können.

Mit besten Grüßen

Carsten


----------



## Andal

Im Grunde genommen kann es uns völlig egal sein, ob die Pin nun kurz hinter Manchester von einem pensionierten Uhrmachermeister gedrechselt wurde, oder in Shengpeng aus einem CNC-Automaten gepurzelt ist. Wenn sie tut, wie sie soll, ist es gut.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri, @Minimax schöne Rute und Rolle.


----------



## Andal

Brüder, ich leide Qualen, Höllenqualen!

Es ist sicher, dass ich mir für den Herbst und auch für danach eine 12 ft. Barbenrute holen werde. Auch ist sicher, dass es eine Korum sein wird. Hier sehe ich für mich das beste P/L Verhältnis und Angebot. Zur Debatte stehen...

- die 1,5 lbs. Allround. An der unteren WG Grenze, aber auch geil auf andere Arten.
- die 1,75 lbs. Barbel. Aber in der Kategorie habe ich bereits die Carp Light von Drennan - wobei ein Paar gleichstarker Ruten nie schadet.
- die 2 lbs Barbel. Schon ein Brocken, aber ich fische ja auch am Rhein.
- die 1,75 / 2,20 lbs. Twin Tip Barbel. Beides konventionelle Oberteile. Laut den Daten schon geil, aber was ist die wirklich? Leicht, oder bullig?

Ich weiss genau, wenn ich mir jetzt eine aussuche, dann kommt alsbald der Gedanke "...hätte ich doch!". Und es ist auch nicht so, dass in meinem Portfolio an Ruten wirklich eine Lücke klafft, die ich schließen müsste. Ich will einfach, kann mich aber nicht festlegen.


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Ich würde die ersten drei nehmen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann warte noch!
Irgendwann beim Angeln mit vorhandenem Gerät kommt der Moment in dem man weiß was genau man noch anderes will.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Andal : Ich würde die ersten drei nehmen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Bei mehr als einer kollabiert leider mein Finanzsystem!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann warte noch!
> Irgendwann beim Angeln mit vorhandenem Gerät kommt der Moment in dem man weiß was genau man noch anderes will.


Ich verstehe diesen Beitrag nicht. Wie warten beim Gerätekauf?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja.
Bis man genau weiß was man will.
Das erspart spätere "hätt' ich mal...." Gedanken.

Wenn einfach nur die Kohle raus soll, ist es egal welche Rute.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Durch Zufall durch zappen gesehen "Mein Lokal Dein Lokal" in Rostock. Rostock lohnt ja wirklich einen Besuch allein deinetwegen schon aber auch wegen der interessanten Restaurants "Blauer Esel" und "Ratskeller 12". Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf das Ükeltreffen nächstes Jahr in Rostock.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Durch Zufall durch zappen gesehen "Mein Lokal Dein Lokal" in Rostock. Rostock lohnt ja wirklich einen Besuch allein deinetwegen schon aber auch wegen der interessanten Restaurants "Blauer Esel" und "Ratskeller 12". Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf das Ükeltreffen nächstes Jahr in Rostock.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ratskeller 12 war ich auch schon zweimal  war ganz ansprechend da.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kneto schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss mich jetzt auch als China Budget-Pin-Besitzer "outen". Allerdings habe ich sie auch erst heute bestellt, weshalb ich eine bitte an die Budget-Pin-Besitzer habe die ihre schon länger ihr eigen nennen. Ist einer von euch so freundlich und würde einmal in seiner die Maße der beiden Lager aufnehmen und diese teilen. Ich plane in der Zeit der Lieferung, die ja nun erfahrungsgemäß von einer bis zu acht Wochen dauern kann, ggf. nach brauchbaren und passenden Keramik-Lagern umzusehen. Ich hoffe, der Pin so vielleicht noch den nötigen Feinschliff geben zu können.
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen
> 
> Carsten


Tach Carsten, welche China Pin wird es denn? Ich würde sie erstmal abwarten und dann entscheiden ob neue Lager rein müssen, @dawurzelsepp poliert die Achse mit polierwatte und kriegt so miese Pins passabel zu laufen  die inoffizielle ükelpin (s. mein Posting von heute vormittag) benötigt keine neuen lager  die läuft und läuft


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bei mehr als einer kollabiert leider mein Finanzsystem!


Ich würde 1,2 und 4 nehmen, hilft das?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde 1,2 und 4 nehmen, hilft das?



Du hast zu oft beim Chinesen bestellt, lieber Bruder Kochtopf!


----------



## Kneto

@Kochtopf: Diese wird/wurde es. Wie ich finde die klassischte/stilvollste Form.


----------



## Andal

Ihr seid mir wahrlich eine echte Hilfe.....


----------



## geomas

Kneto schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Diese wird/wurde es. Wie ich finde die klassischte/stilvollste Form.



Exakt diese hab ich auch geordert. Wegen der Form - seh ich genauso wie Du, @Kneto .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Minimax, nice pin, fine chub, good day! Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los. Oste im tidenabhängigen Teil. Schön gefeedert, reichlich Brassen und Güstern gefangen und ... zwei Seeadler beobachten dürfen. Die Burschen sind bei uns immer noch so selten, dass es für mich jedesmal eine kleine Sensation ist, wenn ich welche sehe. Die Fische aus der Oste waren übrigens alle blitzsauber, ohne jedwede Parasiten. Aber bei mir hat es trotzdem wieder die ganze Nacht an Armen und Beinen gejuckt. Aber das lag nicht an irgendwelchen Zekarien (hab ich das richtig geschrieben?) sondern an einem kleinen Fehltritt. Der hat dazu geführt, dass ich mich in kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt in den Brennnesseln wiedergefunden habe.


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Wir sind eben wahre Freunde und die findet man nicht so oft!

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Warte bis zur Stippermesse dann ist Andreas auch da.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der hat dazu geführt, dass ich mich in kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt in den Brennnesseln wiedergefunden habe.


Soll ja sehr gut gegen Rheuma helfen, oder wenigstens vorbeugen.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Andal : Wir sind eben wahre Freunde und die findet man nicht so oft!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Warte bis zur Stippermesse dann ist Andreas auch da.


Ihr immer mit eurem "mannhaften" Warten. Seid ihr denn noch echte Angler?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Angler! Nicht Hals-über-Kopf-Käufer.


----------



## Andal

Ich gehe ja mit der Entscheidung seit einem viertel Jahr schwanger!


----------



## Kneto

geomas schrieb:


> Exakt diese hab ich auch geordert. Wegen der Form - seh ich genauso wie Du, @Kneto .


 Die weiteren Angebotenen sehen alle zu futuristisch aus und machen einen unfiligranen Eindruck.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Durch Zufall durch zappen gesehen "Mein Lokal Dein Lokal" in Rostock. Rostock lohnt ja wirklich einen Besuch allein deinetwegen schon aber auch wegen der interessanten Restaurants "Blauer Esel" und "Ratskeller 12". Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf das Ükeltreffen nächstes Jahr in Rostock.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Das hast Du aber sehr nett formuliert, Heinz! 

Interessante Lokale gibt es hier etliche. welche nicht nur zünftig aussehen, sondern auch gute Speisen anbieten, müßte ich noch recherchieren.
Bin ja selbst eher der Typ Zwiebeln und Speck in der Pfanne, zur Not Tütensuppe und Texastopf.

Ein/das Ükel-Treffen in Rostock zu organisieren ist schwierig, da ich momentan nicht weiß, wie es bei mir nächstes Jahr gesundheitlich und beruflich aussieht.
Mich bei Hotels/Pensionen zu erkundigen ist kein Problem, den kompletten Reiseleiter mit Full-Service zu geben so wie Mario übersteigt evtl. meine Möglichkeiten.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber Wuemmehunter! Schöne Fische! Seeadler sind hier nicht ganz selten, die Rotmilane aber deutlich häufiger.
Die Seeadler hier werden übrigens fast immer von Möwen attackiert*, ob das nun an den Möwen oder Seeadlern liegt ist mir nicht klar.
In Brennesseln gefallen bin ich lange nicht, hab es aber zur Tradition gemacht, zu Beginn der Angelsession ein wichtiges Kleinteil in die Nesseln fallen zu lassen (Lieblings-Hakenlöser, Quickstop-Nadel, Taschenmesser).


*) also wenn ich sie denn mal sehe, die Seeadler


----------



## Kochtopf

Kneto schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Diese wird/wurde es. Wie ich finde die klassischte/stilvollste Form.


Dann braucht sie sich vor deutlich teureren Modellen nicht zu verstecken, spar dir das Geld für feinste 14er Mono und Drennan Posen, Dinsmores Bleie und Kamasan Haken


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Das hast Du aber sehr nett formuliert, Heinz!
> 
> Interessante Lokale gibt es hier etliche. welche nicht nur zünftig aussehen, sondern auch gute Speisen anbieten, müßte ich noch recherchieren.
> Bin ja selbst eher der Typ Zwiebeln und Speck in der Pfanne, zur Not Tütensuppe und Texastopf.
> 
> Ein/das Ükel-Treffen in Rostock zu organisieren ist schwierig, da ich momentan nicht weiß, wie es bei mir nächstes Jahr gesundheitlich und beruflich aussieht.
> Mich bei Hotels/Pensionen zu erkundigen ist kein Problem, den kompletten Reiseleiter mit Full-Service zu geben so wie Mario übersteigt evtl. meine Möglichkeiten.


Du guckst wo wir alle gemütlich angeln können und sagst uns wo wir die Karten herbekommen  und möglichst fußläufig pennen können und wir buchen uns selber ein und dann haben wir ein Duftes Wochenende mit Pizzataxi und Küttfisch und live action ükelei


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @Minimax, nice pin, fine chub, good day! Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los. Oste im tidenabhängigen Teil. Schön gefeedert, reichlich Brassen und Güstern gefangen und ... zwei Seeadler beobachten dürfen. Die Burschen sind bei uns immer noch so selten, dass es für mich jedesmal eine kleine Sensation ist, wenn ich welche sehe. Die Fische aus der Oste waren übrigens alle blitzsauber, ohne jedwede Parasiten. Aber bei mir hat es trotzdem wieder die ganze Nacht an Armen und Beinen gejuckt. Aber das lag nicht an irgendwelchen Zekarien (hab ich das richtig geschrieben?) sondern an einem kleinen Fehltritt. Der hat dazu geführt, dass ich mich in kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt in den Brennnesseln wiedergefunden habe.


Petri,schöne Fische.Ich glaube Seeadler gibt es bei uns nicht?


----------



## Andal

Also ich hab nichts gegen eine rustikale Hausmannskost. Allemal lieber, als zu Türmchen geformter Firlefanz, von dem keiner satt wird und einem Kellner, der einen für blöde hält.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... dass ich mich in kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt in den Brennnesseln wiedergefunden habe.



Sonnenstiche, Brennnesselwaten, Du machst auch immer Sachen- Leistung kommt halt von Leiden! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Seeadlerbeobachtung. Meist sind es ja solche Bilder, die wir uns bewahren- wie die Fische aussehen, wissen wir ja nun in etwa. Von gestern ist mir noch eine unglaublich dichte Kolonie von bereits stattlichen Kreuzspinnen präsent, die unter einer Brücke ihr Radnetzreich wie aus einem Tolkienbuch aufgebaut haben. Keine Frage, das es sich um die Geschwister aus ein und demselben Kokon gehandelt hat, und dass sie Ihre frühe Pracht den dort vor Wochen in Massen geschlüpften Maifliegen verdanken- ich frage mich, wie die Weberinnen in einigen Wochen aussehen werden?

Danke liebe Jungs zu dem Fotozuspruch, ich will nun stärker versuchen meine spannenden Abenteuer (Und noch ne Güster!) häufiger zu bebildern. Bei der Rute-Rolle-Kescher-Kombo auf dem Photo handelt es sich übrigens um masstäblich verkleinerte Atrappen meines eigentlichen Tackles, die ich mir anfertigen liess, damit die Fische größer erscheinen. Das gilt auch für die Matte mit Kunstpflanzen, die ebenfalls heimisches Grünzeug leicht verkleinert darstellt war sauteuer, aber lohnt sich: der Abgebildete Johnnie ist etwa 17,5cm groß. Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch diese hier: https://journal.amberjack.com/2016/03/fishyhands-make-your-catch-look-bigger/

Alle, die jetzt über die Budget-Ali Pin nachdenken, sollten erfragen ob auch eine verkleinerte Fischphoto-Version mitgeliefert wird. Das ist bei den höherpreisigen Pins nämlich Standard, und der alleinige Grund für den höheren Preis (Kochis Ali Pin jedenfalls schnurrt ootb wie ein Kätzchen) 

hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax jetzt habe ich den strammen Johnny erst gesehen- mein allerherzlichstes Petri, das ist ein wunderschöner Fisch


----------



## Tricast

Rustikale Hausmannskost kann man jeden Tag zu Hause essen. Von einem Koch, einen Profi erwarte ich mehr und nach drei Gängen ist man auch im Sternerestaurant satt. Leider gibt es wenige Restaurants wo gut gekocht wird und nur Tüten aufgerissen werden. Es gibt zu viele Köche die die Welt nicht braucht.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Rustikale Hausmannskost wirklich WIRKLICH gut zu machen ist mit das schwerste was es gibt. Ich bin auch eher für herzhafte Küche und brauche kein Quallencarpaccio oder Otternasenrisotto


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rustikale Hausmannskost wirklich WIRKLICH gut zu machen ist mit das schwerste was es gibt. Ich bin auch eher für herzhafte Küche und brauche kein Quallencarpaccio oder Otternasenrisotto



Ich will BEIDES! Mjam, Schleck!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Rustikale Hausmannskost kann man jeden Tag zu Hause essen. Von einem Koch, einen Profi erwarte ich mehr und nach drei Gängen ist man auch im Sternerestaurant satt. Leider gibt es wenige Restaurants wo gut gekocht wird und nur Tüten aufgerissen werden. Es gibt zu viele Köche die die Welt nicht braucht.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Auch wieder wahr. Aber ich denke, dass es für ein ÜkT auch übertrieben ist, Lokale zu suchen, wo man Garderobe haben muss, dass man überhaupt Einlass findet. 
Mir würde das Angebot "Zwei dicke Scheiben von der Hausmachersülze, mit Sc. Rem, an Kartoffeln nach Art des Herrn Brats mit Zwiebel und Speck" vollkommen reichen. Und in der Saison auch gerne ein Schnitzel mit Spargel, oder so.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rustikale Hausmannskost wirklich WIRKLICH gut zu machen ist mit das schwerste was es gibt. Ich bin auch eher für herzhafte Küche und brauche kein Quallencarpaccio oder Otternasenrisotto[/QUOTE



Otternasenrisotto und Quallencarpaccio? Was Du schon allen schlabuliert hast? Ich staune nur.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rustikale Hausmannskost wirklich WIRKLICH gut zu machen ist mit das schwerste was es gibt. Ich bin auch eher für herzhafte Küche und brauche kein Quallencarpaccio oder Otternasenrisotto


Otternasen bitte nur kandiert!


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaub, hier ist soviel Schlemmerkompetenz versammelt, das eine Gruppe von Ükels jederzeit und überall sowohl ihren Hunger nach einem langen Angeltag stillen kann, ihren Durst nach endlosen Fachsimpeleien und auch ihren Anspruch auf leckere, neue Gaumenfreuden befriedigen kann. 
Schliesslich ists gute Ükelart den Genuss in den Vordergrund zu stellen, das gilt für die Fischwaid, das gilt auch fürs brüderliche Mahl!


----------



## geomas

Mal weg von den Otternasen:

Hab heute die neue Roving-Bag gründlichst vermessen und geknipst. Ein Tragetest wurde ebenfalls absolviert. 
Soll ich einen „trockenen” Review verfassen oder warten, bis sie ein paar Mal mit am Wasser war?


----------



## Andal

Auch wäre es den geneigten Brüdern durchaus möglich, einige kühle Getränke mit zum abendlichen Versuch und Plausch mitzuführen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mal weg von den Otternasen:
> 
> Hab heute die neue Roving-Bag gründlichst vermessen und geknipst. Ein Tragetest wurde ebenfalls absolviert.
> Soll ich einen „trockenen” Review verfassen oder warten, bis sie ein paar Mal mit am Wasser war?



Tu, was Dein Herz Dir befiehlt- und du kannst nach einem "Unboxing" ja immer noch deine Meinung revidieren/bestätigen. Bei mir sind bei vielen Sachen nachher immer noch versteckte Mängel oder Vorzüge aufgetaucht- 
Ich wär schon neugierig auf nen Ersteindruck, gerne auch unter dem ersten "Ooohh, shiny!" Flash, wir sind doch alles alte Hasen und werden sicher nicht in die Irre geleitet.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Mal weg von den Otternasen:
> 
> Hab heute die neue Roving-Bag gründlichst vermessen und geknipst. Ein Tragetest wurde ebenfalls absolviert.
> Soll ich einen „trockenen” Review verfassen oder warten, bis sie ein paar Mal mit am Wasser war?


Vielleicht beides weil wir nicht warten können.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Brüder, ich leide Qualen, Höllenqualen!



Mein Lieber,
wäre eine 1,5 nicht etwas untermotorisiert? Und bist Du nicht rundumversorgt mit 1,75ern? Und haben Barben nicht hunger, und musst Du nicht Körbe transportieren? Und da Du am grossen Strom fischt, warum nicht einmal 13ft wählen? Und ist es nicht eher ein Passendes Zwillingspärchen nach dem Du suchst (Hello, I´m fuk-me! I´m fuk-yu! We´re Twins from Tokio!- What´s your Name?) 
Qualen, qualen….


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Lieber,
> wäre eine 1,5 nicht etwas untermotorisiert? Und bist Du nicht rundumversorgt mit 1,75ern? Und haben Barben nicht hunger, und musst Du nicht Körbe transportieren? Und da Du am grossen Strom fischt, warum nicht einmal 13ft wählen? Und ist es nicht eher ein Passendes Zwillingspärchen nach dem Du suchst (Hello, I´m fuk-me! I´m fuk-yu! We´re Twins from Tokio!- What´s your Name?)
> Qualen, qualen….


Die letzten Tage sind angebrochen! Mini empfiehlt schweres Gerät!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage sind angebrochen! Mini empfiehlt schweres Gerät!



Lieber Freund, 
Herr der Zukunft ist, wer sich wandeln kann,
hatte übrigens gestern  im editierten Teil des Angeltages eine exakte Kopie des Mysteriumsbisses an gleicher Stelle zur gleichen Zeit. Natürlich beim Anhieb verloren, Haken im halben Plötz zu klein. Wie damals, so heute.
komm doch bald wieder,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax jetzt habe ich den strammen Johnny erst gesehen



Jetzt erst? Ihr flirtet doch schon sooo lange...


@Kneto: Wenn dein Modell so gut läuft wie El Pottos und meins, dann wirst du denke ich keine neuen Kugellager brauchen. Gute Wahl, sowohl optisch, als auch funktionell. Goerg auch...bald ist der ganze Ükel damit versorgt (Mini, komm schon - deine Sammlung muss doch vollständig sein, meinst du nicht!?).

@Wuemmehunter: Petri, und Danke auch für das Bild von den wilden Adlern. Obwohl die hier am Steinhude Meer auch vorkommen, konnte ich noch nie einen beobachten.




geomas schrieb:


> den kompletten Reiseleiter mit Full-Service zu geben so wie Mario übersteigt evtl. meine Möglichkeiten.



Ach, das würde auch kein Mensch erwarten! Was Mario da im Frühsommer aufgefahren hat war sensationell, aber wir kommen ja auch mit deutlich weniger aus.  Wie Kochtopf sagt: Ein paar Infos und Tipps und sind das wichtigste für uns Hanse-Newbies, alles andere bekommen wir schon selbst auf die Reihe  Und wenn du tatsächlich nicht so fit sein und nicht mit uns zusammen angeln gehen kannst, dann wäre das natürlich Schade, aber wir würden es überleben.


----------



## geomas

Okay, hier ist der „trockene” Taschentest. 
Besser als Unboxing. 

Ersteindruck: praktisch und von der Größe her ein guter Kompromiß






Drennan Specialist Roving Bag (Compact, 20l), im Handel für knapp unter 50€

Nachdem mir vor vielen Jahren einmal vorgeworfen wurde, ich hätte mehr Fototaschen als eine Tussi Handtaschen, bin ich etwas vorsichtig geworden beim Taschenkauf.

Dennoch bin ich kürzlich mit der Maus abgerutscht und _*plumps!*_, da lag sie im Warenkorb, die „Roving Bag”.

Genutzt werden soll sie für kurze Angelausflüge mit wenig Gepäck.
Das klassische Trotting ist ja (noch) nicht so meins, aber die Angelei an Kleingewässern sowie der kurze Gang zum Fluß nebenan schon.
Öfter als ich zugeben mag schleppe ich viel zu viel Zeugs mit ans Wasser, naja, noch macht der Rücken mit.

Also, jetzt Maße und Eindrücke:





Die Tasche mißt etwa 33-34cm in der Breite, ist ca. 23-24cm tief und an die 29cm hoch. Die Verarbeitung scheint okay zu sein, hab bislang keinen Murks entdeckt.
Sie ist nicht als einfache Umhängetasche konzipiert, sondern zum „diagonal über den Oberkörper rüber mit dem Gurt” - Tragestil.
Gestern Abend hab ich sie relativ gut beladen und bin etwa 5km durch die City gelatscht. Vom Tragekomfort absolut okay. Ein guter Rucksack trägt sich leichter - klar.
Der Gurt mit dem verschiebbaren Polster sollte auch lang genug sein für kräftige Personen in Winterkleidung.
Am besten trägt sich die Tasche relativ eng am Körper, dazu sind ja auch die Polster hinten an der Tasche angebracht. Der kleine Hand-Griff-Gurt ist wohl nicht zum dauerhaften Tragen gedacht.
Der Taschen-Boden ist mit einer offenbar robusten (wird die Zeit zeigen) Schicht behandelt. In eine Pfütze stellen würde ich die Tasche dennoch lieber nicht.
Die Reißverschlüsse sind okay, ich kenne deutlich bessere von Fototaschen, aber immerhin sind die „Anhänger” (wie nennt man die Dinger nur???) groß und damit gut zu greifen.


Insgesamt ist die Roving Bag mit vier Taschen-Abteilen sowie 2 Netztaschen ausgestattet.





Das dünne Fach hinten ist wohl am ehesten für Papiere geeignet, auch ein dünneres Buch würde dort Platz finden. Für Boxen jeder Art (wie gezeigt) würde ich es nicht nutzen wollen.
Es ist innen ca. 30cm breit und etwa 22cm hoch. Richtig ausnutzen lassen sich diese Maße nicht - ein Buch von 25x20x2,5cm paßte rein.





Das vordere Abteil ist in etwa 30x16cm groß, die „Dicke” mag etwa 8cm betragen.
Optimal für kleinere Boxen geeignet, find ich.





Etwas längere Sachen wie Rutenauflage und Bodenstativ (beide 34cm lang) oder das Posenrohr (31cm) passen gerade so in die Fronttasche.
Dann spannt der Stoff etwas. Keine optimale Lösung.
Die beiden Clips sind für das Anschnallen einer Abhakmatte gedacht. Das passende Drennan-Modell hab ich nicht und werde wohl drauf verzichten.


Das oberste Fach der Tasche öffnet sich nach vorne (vom Körper weg) und ist mit Folie ausgekleidet:




Die Maße des „Kühlfachs”: etwa 30x16cm bei einer Höhe von 5-6cm.
Hab gestern probehalber 2 0,5l-Flaschen Pils samt Polsterung und Kühlakkus darin transportiert.
Das Bier blieb kalt, das Fach war damit aber auch sehr gut gefüllt (der Stoff spannte ein wenig).

Ich muß leider draußen bleiben:




Die bekannten Greys-Köderdosen passen NICHT ins Kühlfach. Sie sind mit gut 18x18cm leider etwas zu groß.





Ne ganz normale Madendose (Fox, 14x14x5,5cm) und eine Emsa-Box mit lecker Mais (16,5x11,5x5,8cm) passen perfekt.
Auch flexible, dünne Kühlpacks hätten noch etwas Raum.

Das Hauptfach öffnet sich nach hinten, also zum Körper hin.
Wenn der Gurt nicht sehr eng sitzt, geht das in der Praxis ganz gut - man kommt an alle Fächer gut ran.





Das Hauptfach ist flexibel - je nach Beladung der anderen Fächer paßt mehr oder weniger hinein (und andersrum).
Hier ist es mit Boxen, die zusammen etwa 32x22x10cm groß sind, sehr gut ausgefüllt.
Jetzt taugen die Netztaschen außen nur noch zum Transport von flachen Gütern.
Das normale Quadermaß (ohne Dehnung) beträgt ca. 30cm x 14-15cm bei 22cm Höhe.






Für kleinere Boxen, Etuis... ist ganz gut Platz vorhanden. Nach hinten hin ist die Tasche gepolstert, nach vorne hin nicht.






Die Netztaschen links und rechts sind etwa 11cm breit und 17cm hoch (je nach Dehnung der Tasche).
Wenn das Hauptfach voll ist, passen lediglich flache Sachen wie Schere oder Hakenlöser in die Netztaschen.
Wenn das Hauptfach mäßig gefüllt ist, passen auch eine 0,5l-Flasche (0,75l daneben zum Vergleich) oder andere etwas sperrige Dinge.





Oben auf der Tasche gibt es zwei verstellbare Riemchen - praktisch für ein Faltsitzkissen oder andere leichte und nicht zu lange Gegenstände.
Gestern Abend hatte ich ne Regenjacke draufgeschnallt. Meine Abhakmatte könnte dort auch passen.

So, daß wars.

Gerne gesehen hätte ich zwei kleine, einfache „Features”:
- ein paar simple Stifthalterungen („eingenähte Falte”) für Kuli und Hakenlöser sowie evtl.
 - ein oder zwei kleine Ösen/Laschen außen an der Tasche oder im Inneren des vorderen Abteils.
Falls jemand Fragen hat oder ich irgendetwas nachmessen soll: immer raus damit.
Falls sich Mängel in der Praxis zeigen sollten, werd ich sie nachtragen.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Danke für den ausführlichen und toll bebilderten Bericht. Ne wirklich schicke Tasche und super in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## geomas

Danke, Tobias!


----------



## Andal

Suuuper. Jetzt hat der Taschenfeti vom Rhein einen neuen Floh im Ohr!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Okay, hier ist der „trockene” Taschentest.
> Besser als Unboxing.
> 
> Ersteindruck: praktisch und von der Größe her ein guter Kompromiß
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drennan Specialist Roving Bag (Compact, 20l), im Handel für knapp unter 50€
> 
> Nachdem mir vor vielen Jahren einmal vorgeworfen wurde, ich hätte mehr Fototaschen als eine Tussi Handtaschen, bin ich etwas vorsichtig geworden beim Taschenkauf.
> 
> Dennoch bin ich kürzlich mit der Maus abgerutscht und _*plumps!*_, da lag sie im Warenkorb, die „Roving Bag”.
> 
> Genutzt werden soll sie für kurze Angelausflüge mit wenig Gepäck.
> Das klassische Trotting ist ja (noch) nicht so meins, aber die Angelei an Kleingewässern sowie der kurze Gang zum Fluß nebenan schon.
> Öfter als ich zugeben mag schleppe ich viel zu viel Zeugs mit ans Wasser, naja, noch macht der Rücken mit.
> 
> Also, jetzt Maße und Eindrücke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Tasche mißt etwa 33-34cm in der Breite, ist ca. 23-24cm tief und an die 29cm hoch. Die Verarbeitung scheint okay zu sein, hab bislang keinen Murks entdeckt.
> Sie ist nicht als einfache Umhängetasche konzipiert, sondern zum „diagonal über den Oberkörper rüber mit dem Gurt” - Tragestil.
> Gestern Abend hab ich sie relativ gut beladen und bin etwa 5km durch die City gelatscht. Vom Tragekomfort absolut okay. Ein guter Rucksack trägt sich leichter - klar.
> Der Gurt mit dem verschiebbaren Polster sollte auch lang genug sein für kräftige Personen in Winterkleidung.
> Am besten trägt sich die Tasche relativ eng am Körper, dazu sind ja auch die Polster hinten an der Tasche angebracht. Der kleine Hand-Griff-Gurt ist wohl nicht zum dauerhaften Tragen gedacht.
> Der Taschen-Boden ist mit einer offenbar robusten (wird die Zeit zeigen) Schicht behandelt. In eine Pfütze stellen würde ich die Tasche dennoch lieber nicht.
> Die Reißverschlüsse sind okay, ich kenne deutlich bessere von Fototaschen, aber immerhin sind die „Anhänger” (wie nennt man die Dinger nur???) groß und damit gut zu greifen.
> 
> 
> Insgesamt ist die Roving Bag mit vier Taschen-Abteilen sowie 2 Netztaschen ausgestattet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das dünne Fach hinten ist wohl am ehesten für Papiere geeignet, auch ein dünneres Buch würde dort Platz finden. Für Boxen jeder Art (wie gezeigt) würde ich es nicht nutzen wollen.
> Es ist innen ca. 30cm breit und etwa 22cm hoch. Richtig ausnutzen lassen sich diese Maße nicht - ein Buch von 25x20x2,5cm paßte rein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das vordere Abteil ist in etwa 30x16cm groß, die „Dicke” mag etwa 8cm betragen.
> Optimal für kleinere Boxen geeignet, find ich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etwas längere Sachen wie Rutenauflage und Bodenstativ (beide 34cm lang) oder das Posenrohr (31cm) passen gerade so in die Fronttasche.
> Dann spannt der Stoff etwas. Keine optimale Lösung.
> Die beiden Clips sind für das Anschnallen einer Abhakmatte gedacht. Das passende Drennan-Modell hab ich nicht und werde wohl drauf verzichten.
> 
> 
> Das oberste Fach der Tasche öffnet sich nach vorne (vom Körper weg) und ist mit Folie ausgekleidet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Maße des „Kühlfachs”: etwa 30x16cm bei einer Höhe von 5-6cm.
> Hab gestern probehalber 2 0,5l-Flaschen Pils samt Polsterung und Kühlakkus darin transportiert.
> Das Bier blieb kalt, das Fach war damit aber auch sehr gut gefüllt (der Stoff spannte ein wenig).
> 
> Ich muß leider draußen bleiben:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die bekannten Greys-Köderdosen passen NICHT ins Kühlfach. Sie sind mit gut 18x18cm leider etwas zu groß.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne ganz normale Madendose (Fox, 14x14x5,5cm) und eine Emsa-Box mit lecker Mais (16,5x11,5x5,8cm) passen perfekt.
> Auch flexible, dünne Kühlpacks hätten noch etwas Raum.
> 
> Das Hauptfach öffnet sich nach hinten, also zum Körper hin.
> Wenn der Gurt nicht sehr eng sitzt, geht das in der Praxis ganz gut - man kommt an alle Fächer gut ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Hauptfach ist flexibel - je nach Beladung der anderen Fächer paßt mehr oder weniger hinein (und andersrum).
> Hier ist es mit Boxen, die zusammen etwa 32x22x10cm groß sind, sehr gut ausgefüllt.
> Jetzt taugen die Netztaschen außen nur noch zum Transport von flachen Gütern.
> Das normale Quadermaß (ohne Dehnung) beträgt ca. 30cm x 14-15cm bei 22cm Höhe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Für kleinere Boxen, Etuis... ist ganz gut Platz vorhanden. Nach hinten hin ist die Tasche gepolstert, nach vorne hin nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Netztaschen links und rechts sind etwa 11cm breit und 17cm hoch (je nach Dehnung der Tasche).
> Wenn das Hauptfach voll ist, passen lediglich flache Sachen wie Schere oder Hakenlöser in die Netztaschen.
> Wenn das Hauptfach mäßig gefüllt ist, passen auch eine 0,5l-Flasche (0,75l daneben zum Vergleich) oder andere etwas sperrige Dinge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oben auf der Tasche gibt es zwei verstellbare Riemchen - praktisch für ein Faltsitzkissen oder andere leichte und nicht zu lange Gegenstände.
> Gestern Abend hatte ich ne Regenjacke draufgeschnallt. Meine Abhakmatte könnte dort auch passen.
> 
> So, daß wars.
> 
> Gerne gesehen hätte ich zwei kleine, einfache „Features”:
> - ein paar simple Stifthalterungen („eingenähte Falte”) für Kuli und Hakenlöser sowie evtl.
> - ein oder zwei kleine Ösen/Laschen außen an der Tasche oder im Inneren des vorderen Abteils.
> Falls jemand Fragen hat oder ich irgendetwas nachmessen soll: immer raus damit.
> Falls sich Mängel in der Praxis zeigen sollten, werd ich sie nachtragen.


Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht.Top tolle Bilder.


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht!!
Ich überlege auch schon eine Weile, mir eine Alternative zum Korum Roving Kit zuzulegen. Grade für kleinere Ausflüge scheint mir dieses Exemplar recht gut geeignet zu sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Chapeau, lieber Georg. Tolle Vorstellung einer sehr praktischen und schönen Tasche. 
Gefällt mir gut das Teil und könnte meine Handtaschensammlung ebenfalls gut ergänzen. Zumal ich ja schon einen Specialist Rucksack habe. Und auch die passende Abhakmatte. Das anklicken selbiger ist übrigens sehr praktisch.


----------



## Racklinger

Danke für den wunderbaren Tacklebericht @geomas, hilft mir sehr weiter da ich auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Krimskrams Tasche bin. 
Dank der Bilder weiss ich jetzt, dass meine auf jeden Fall größer ausfallen muss  (ich denke so 40-50 cm in der Breite)


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Suuuper. Jetzt hat der Taschenfeti vom Rhein einen neuen Floh im Ohr!



Danke. Schwierig wirds beim Transport von Thermoskannen: die klassische 0,5l-Stanley (26cm hoch) mit Hammerschlaglackierung paßt nur dann senkrecht ins Hauptfach, wenn das Kühlfach on Top nicht oder nur zur Hälfte befüllt ist.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte. 
Ist ne interessante Tasche, aber DIE optimale Tasche gibts wohl nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolles Bidler @geomas .
Da bekommt man einen guten Eindruck von der Tasche.

Die Werbeaussagen sind immer so blabla....


----------



## Hecht100+

Toller Bericht, tolle Bilder, anschaulich beschrieben. Nur eine Kleinigkeit stört, sie müsste für mich mindestens 3 mal so groß sein und dann 2 Räder haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> ^ nu isses soweit: hab erstmalig bei Ali bestellt.
> Budget-Pin für die Budget-Bolo.


Die Bolo braucht eigentlich eine richtige Rolle, wenn sie mehr als nur eine Stippe oder Float sein will! 

Wobei:


phirania schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ihr euch gegenseitig in den Kaufrausch reinreitet.....


Das passiert wirklich ganz schnell!

Die Stippermesse ist auch gefährlich, auch mit den Nachwirkungen - wie oberkallifragilische Bolo-Rolle.

Bei mir ist aber jetze der letzte Lagerwinkel ausgeschöpft, ich habe es geschafft: Beschaffungsstop wg. Platzmangel!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Nordlichtangler: Gegen Platzmangel hilft bei mir entweder Jugendabteilung des Angelvereins oder alle paar Jahre mal der Achimer Anglerflohmarkt, man muss schließlich auch mal loslassen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler kann sich so schlecht trennen von Angelzeug. 
Was er erstmal in seinen Katakomben gehortet hat, das erblickt nie wieder das Tageslicht......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde, ich habe gerade einen sehr interessanten youtube Kanal gefunden:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc8IktEydLMAe96hK4wLL5A

Der quasselt zwar unverständlich(es sei denn man kann italienisch) aber die Videos sind echt gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Freunde, wer die Möglichkeit bekommt, die Korum Glide Float in der Länge von 3,90m - 4.20m zu behänden, der Möge mir sein Fazit bitte schildern. Ich brauche für die Elbe eine knackige Matchrute, die Engländer neigen ja dazu sehr weiche Ruten zu bauen. Ich möchte nämlich keinen Flitzebogen in der Hand halten, wenn die großen Brassen sich doch mal den Mais/Maden in der freien Fahrt schnappen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte.
> Ist ne interessante Tasche, aber DIE optimale Tasche gibts wohl nicht.


Frühestens am Jüngsten Tag!


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ihr euch gegenseitig in den Kaufrausch reinreitet.....


Gegen den Kaufrausch hilft eine resolute Ehefrau im Hintergrund. Mal spontan eine Anschaffung jenseits von Nubsies ist dann nicht mehr 
Wenn vor jedem Kauf fünf mal hinterfragt wird wozu du dass eigentlich brauchst, muss ich dass schon gut erklären müssen, zb. Ersatzkauf weil Kaputt oder ähnliches. Dann ist Sie auch mit Feuereifer dabei und hilft mir auch bei der Auswahl im Angelladen. 
Mit der Methode hat sie mir schon ein paar mal den Zahn gezogen und es war richtig so!!!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Frühestens am Jüngsten Tag!



Und auf den arbeiten wir alle ja nach Kräften hin, oder?


----------



## Tricast

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Freunde, wer die Möglichkeit bekommt, die Korum Glide Float in der Länge von 3,90m - 4.20m zu behänden, der Möge mir sein Fazit bitte schildern. Ich brauche für die Elbe eine knackige Matchrute, die Engländer neigen ja dazu sehr weiche Ruten zu bauen. Ich möchte nämlich keinen Flitzebogen in der Hand halten, wenn die großen Brassen sich doch mal den Mais/Maden in der freien Fahrt schnappen.



Habe eine passende Rute für Dich, allerdings eine Sensas Match mit den Matchringen. Bei Interesse eine PN.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Grundsätzlich ja, aber bei einem kurzen Blick auf meinen Personalausweis darf man sich da noch 2-3 Jahrzehnte Zeit lassen. Pressiert ja nix!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Gegen den Kaufrausch hilft eine resolute Ehefrau im Hintergrund. Mal spontan eine Anschaffung jenseits von Nubsies ist dann nicht mehr
> Wenn vor jedem Kauf fünf mal hinterfragt wird wozu du dass eigentlich brauchst, muss ich dass schon gut erklären müssen, zb. Ersatzkauf weil Kaputt oder ähnliches. Dann ist Sie auch mit Feuereifer dabei und hilft mir auch bei der Auswahl im Angelladen.
> Mit der Methode hat sie mir schon ein paar mal den Zahn gezogen und es war richtig so!!!






So'n Drachen fehlte mir grad noch......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe eine passende Rute für Dich, allerdings eine Sensas Match mit den Matchringen. Bei Interesse eine PN.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Keine klassische Matchrute, das möchte ich ja absolut vermeiden! Korum Heinz, auf diese Rute bin ich Schaaaarhaaarf!


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Gegen den Kaufrausch hilft eine resolute Ehefrau im Hintergrund. Mal spontan eine Anschaffung jenseits von Nubsies ist dann nicht mehr
> Wenn vor jedem Kauf fünf mal hinterfragt wird wozu du dass eigentlich brauchst, muss ich dass schon gut erklären müssen, zb. Ersatzkauf weil Kaputt oder ähnliches. Dann ist Sie auch mit Feuereifer dabei und hilft mir auch bei der Auswahl im Angelladen.
> Mit der Methode hat sie mir schon ein paar mal den Zahn gezogen und es war richtig so!!!


Ja danke. Da kostet mich dann das Weib ein x-faches dessen, was ich jetzt für Angelzeug berappe. Nö, nö...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Frühestens am Jüngsten Tag!


Gibt es für Angler eigentlich Särge, die eine montierte 12' aufnehmen können?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es für Angler eigentlich Särge, die eine montierte 12' aufnehmen können?


Gibt ja auch Holzpyjamas für Kunden mit 195 cm und mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es für Angler eigentlich Särge, die eine montierte 12' aufnehmen können?



Kauft Teleruten.
Das wird für die Hinterbliebenen billiger....


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kauft Teleruten.
> Das wird für die Hinterbliebenen billiger....


Nein.... es soll ja eine "schöne Leich" werden. Also nur 2-teilige 12er.... am besten von Drennan. Ich will, dass Petrus grün wird, vor Neid!


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Und auf den arbeiten wir alle ja nach Kräften hin, oder?


Das letzte Hemd hat KEINE Taschen ! Nicht mal von Grey´s die


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das letzte Hemd hat KEINE Taschen ! Nicht mal von Grey´s die


Umso wichtiger ein guter Carryall!


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Ja danke. Da kostet mich dann das Weib ein x-faches dessen, was ich jetzt für Angelzeug berappe. Nö, nö...!


Da habe ich Glück, da Sie weder einen Schuh, noch einen Handtaschentick oder sonstige modische Ticks hat. Geld wird ausgegeben für guten Wein, und den trinken wir ja auch gemeinsam (sobald Sie wieder darf)


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So'n Drachen fehlte mir grad noch......


Ach was, ein Drachen ist für mich was anderes, zb wenn sie mosern würde wenn ich mal wieder angeln gehen will oder sowas. 
Beim Anblick von angelequipment schaltet sich einfach ab und zu das Hirn aus und sie schaltet es wieder ein, sagen wirs mal so


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es für Angler eigentlich Särge, die eine montierte 12' aufnehmen können?



Wenn du genug Kleingeld hast, JA.


----------



## Andal

Ich stelle mir grad vor, wie man beim Vergrufter so einen Anglersarg bestellt... mit Rutenhalterung, Löchern für die Banksticks, Befestigung fürs Ködertablett u.s.w. ... den haut es nieder, wie ein Brett.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> ... den haut es nieder, wie ein Brett.




Glaub ich kaum, Bekannter macht diesen Job, wenn der über Sonderwünsche erzählt, das würde ein 100 Seiten Thread.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Nein.... es soll ja eine "schöne Leich" werden. Also nur 2-teilige 12er.... am besten von Drennan. Ich will, dass Petrus grün wird, vor Neid!


Aber doch hoffentlich racing green?


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber doch hoffentlich racing green?


Ach was, meine letzte Ruhestätte soll ein Whiskyfässchen sein, versenkt in den tiefen der See


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach was, meine letzte Ruhestätte soll ein Whiskyfässchen sein, versenkt in den tiefen der See



Single Malt 20 Years, aber die Prüfung überläßt du bitte den Ükelanern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Single Malt 20 Years, aber die Prüfung überläßt du bitte den Ükelanern.


Statt dem Wurm in Mezcal gibt es dann Tikey


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach was, meine letzte Ruhestätte soll ein Whiskyfässchen sein, versenkt in den tiefen der See


Was soll es denn werden? Torfig, blond...? On the bonny banks of Lough Lommond!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was soll es denn werden? Torfig, blond...? On the bonny banks of Lough Lommond!


Mir egal Hauptsache tikey wird mit Cola gereicht


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Was soll es denn werden? Torfig, blond...? On the bonny banks of Lough Lommond!


Natürlich schön Rauchiger Single Malt aus den Highlands, zb. Glenmorangie, die Brauerei unterstützt sogar die Gesellschaft zum Schutz der Meeressäugetiere


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir egal Hauptsache tikey wird mit Cola gereicht


Frevel  du trinkst auch Fanta mit nem schuss Eierlikör


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Frevel  du trinkst auch Fanta mit nem schuss Eierlikör


Knallt das?!

Ich bin bei Whisky und Co  raus sobald sie wie ein brennendes Apothekerschränkchen im Moor schmecken aber jede jeck ist annersderer (Nordh. Steigerung von anders)


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Knallt das?!


 Je nach menge, frag lieber nach dem Geschmack  aber mit den Mädels damals....ach weeßt schon, ich schweife aus


----------



## Minimax

Hach, ist das wieder schön morbide hier.
Also für eine zünftige Ükelgrablege sollte man doch wohl gross denken. Für mich ist daher die Frage nach dem eigentlichen Leichenbehälter -auch ein Futtereimer bei Brandbestattung wäre denkbar- gar nicht so entscheidend. Viel wichtiger:
-Höhe und Durchmesser des Tumulus, Mit Statue des Verstorbenen oder reicht eine Stele
-Grösse der Grabkammer, Rutenwald, Boot, Futtervorräte und mglwse. Angelauto wollen auch untergebracht sein
-Reicht Klassische Witwenfolge oder sollen auch Diener und Konkubinen mitkommen
-wieviele Wochen sollen die Feierlichkeiten und das Schmausen umfassen?
Wie gesagt, man sollte durchaus gross denken, die Gelegenheit bietet sich nur einmal,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Und da es ja meistens terminlich so blöd liegt, dass man selbst nurnoch passiver Teilnehmer ist, verlegt man das Gelage einfach vor.


----------



## Tricast

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keine klassische Matchrute, das möchte ich ja absolut vermeiden! Korum Heinz, auf diese Rute bin ich Schaaaarhaaarf!



Was ist das besondere an der Korum das Du so scharf auf die Rute bist? Gut, es gab Ruten auf die ich auch scharf war wie z.B. die Shimanski Diaflash Match oder die Marksman Match oder die 10 ft. Swing Tip auf einen ungeschliffenen North Western Blank. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Frühestens am Jüngsten Tag!





geomas schrieb:


> Und auf den arbeiten wir alle ja nach Kräften hin, oder?



Also ich habe meine schon früher gefunden ... 
Da bekomme ich sogar mehrere Angelarten samt kleine Futterküche hinein und kann prinzipiell auch weit wandern.
https://www.bw-online-shop.com/rucksaecke-taschen/rucksaecke/bis-40-liter/us-assault-pack-large.html

und kann man noch viel weiter schnallen, für 20 Sortier- und Kunstköderboxen und so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ja danke. Da kostet mich dann das Weib ein x-faches dessen, was ich jetzt für Angelzeug berappe. Nö, nö...!


Viel schlimmer, das Geld wandert in ganz andere Kanäle ab, und am schlimmsten sind die nachgezüchteten Fressraupen, da wirst du unweigerlich wieder ein armer Mann und musst die Groschen sammeln und genau umdrehen ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keine klassische Matchrute, das möchte ich ja absolut vermeiden! Korum Heinz, auf diese Rute bin ich Schaaaarhaaarf!


Warum, was ist daran besonders?

Baut man sich notfalls eben eine (aus Grundstoff), wenn man spezielle Wünsche hat, z.B. eine Allround-taugliche Beringung.

Ich habe auf der Stippermesse alle Matchen 14ft aufwärts geschwungen, da war nichts mit sonderlich Power wie für den Megafisch in der krassen Elbströmung. Ich war etwas enttäuscht, brauchte aber auch keine akut - wie mein Mitfahnder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Und da es ja meistens terminlich so blöd liegt, dass man selbst nurnoch passiver Teilnehmer ist, verlegt man das Gelage einfach vor.


Das klingt nach richtigen Geburtstagsfeiern für das bestandene und das kommende Jahr! 

Und zu Lebzeiten die Kohle raushauen wie für geniale Angelgeräte ist schon wichtig, 
aber auch die Zeit und Kondition zu haben viel draußen damit rummachen zu können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Warum, was ist daran besonders?
> 
> Baut man sich notfalls eben eine (aus Grundstoff), wenn man spezielle Wünsche hat, z.B. eine Allround-taugliche Beringung.
> 
> Ich habe auf der Stippermesse alle Matchen 14ft aufwärts geschwungen, da war nichts mit sonderlich Power wie für den Megafisch in der krassen Elbströmung. Ich war etwas enttäuscht, brauchte aber auch keine akut - wie mein Mitfahnder.



Es gibt sie, die Daiwa Power Float in 4,20m mit 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht! Mich interessiert die Rute von Korum ebenfalls, weil die Ringe größer ausfallen. Ich lasse die Pose an der Elbe bis zu 60 Meter abtreiben, dabei sammelst du auch allerhand Dreck auf der Schnur ein. Feine Ringe an einer Matchrute machen dann schnell mal dicht und mit pech.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> @Andal : Ich würde die ersten drei nehmen.


Also das System in Länge und Breite ALLES abzudecken funktioniert todsicher! 

Muss man nur genügend Platz zum aufstellen/anschauen haben und immer fleißig dran (weiter-)sammeln!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt sie, die Daiwa Power Float in 4,20m mit 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht! Mich interessiert die Rute von Korum ebenfalls, weil die Ringe größer ausfallen. Ich lasse die Pose an der Elbe bis zu 60 Meter abtreiben, dabei sammelst du auch allerhand Dreck auf der Schnur ein. Feine Ringe an einer Matchrute machen dann schnell mal dicht und mit pech.......


Das liest sich doch schon ganz ganz anders. 
Ich habe dafür 2x DAM Speedcast 14ft 30-60g, die erinnern aber schon ein bischen an Brandungsruten - und haben mit sogar 100g auch gut an der Ostsee so getan ... 

Aber ab 14ft und stärker bist du mit einer Bolo-Style besser aufgestellt, weil die in so lang auch steif genug sind um über 50m und mehr noch richtig wirken zu können.
Ich habe dafür extra meine DAM 5m behalten, weil die so richtig gut als Superfloat taugen. Ich habe auch noch eine Reihe stärkere 4m, letztens wieder gefunden, eigentlich schön gebaut mit vielen Schieberingen.
Eine damalige absolut-top Daiwa Tele 5m Match-Float ist vergleichsweise schwächlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das liest sich doch schon ganz ganz anders.
> Ich habe dafür 2x DAM Speedcast 14ft 30-60g, die erinnern aber schon ein bischen an Brandungsruten - und haben mit sogar 100g auch gut an der Ostsee so getan ...



Die Rute darf unter keinen Umständen schwer sein, ich stehe 4 Stunden wie ein Fischreiher am Buhnenkopf, tanze mit den Fingern über den Spulenkopf und warte auf die Bisse wie ein Geier. Nen Knüpffel mit dicker Rolle, dann bist du nach einer Stunde platt. Sieht zwar immer fantastisch toll aus, wenn der englische Matchman im Abendlicht der Sonne den Döbeln im Fluss mit dem Stick nachstellt, das ist aber richtig Maloche.

Ich hab nen dicken Brassen an einer leichten Matchrute an der Elbe ausgedrillt. Das mache ich auch NIE WIEDER.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt sie, die Daiwa Power Float in 4,20m mit 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht! Mich interessiert die Rute von Korum ebenfalls, weil die Ringe größer ausfallen. Ich lasse die Pose an der Elbe bis zu 60 Meter abtreiben, dabei sammelst du auch allerhand Dreck auf der Schnur ein. Feine Ringe an einer Matchrute machen dann schnell mal dicht und mit pech.......


Die Power Float hab ich, nur leider noch nie verwendet


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja.
> Bis man genau weiß was man will.
> Das erspart spätere "hätt' ich mal...." Gedanken.


Das Problem ist eigentlich immer das mehr oder weniger aufschlussreiche ausprobieren, 
dabei kommen ganz neue Impulse und alle vorherigen Überlegungen und Wünsche sind für die Katz.
Insofern ist das selbst als schnelle Nummer und trocken im Angelgeschäft wegen dem Anfixen schon gefährlich.

Aber das Drudel von nicht haben und sinnieren und nicht ausprobieren können
und haben und probieren können und wieder neue Ideen entwickeln 
wird sich wohl niemals ganz auflösen lassen, da muss man immer wieder mal durch! 

Das beste, weil reichhaltigste und kostenschonendste,  sind gemeinsame Anglertreffen, das gibt viele Eindrücke zugleich mit wissenden Kommentaren.
Und eine Angelrute ist immer ein Kompromiss zwischen den technischen Extremen, da beißt die Maus auch keinen Fitzel von ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Power Float hab ich, nur leider noch nie verwendet



Super, danke für die Info!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Rute darf unter keinen Umständen schwer sein, ich stehe 4 Stunden wie ein Fischreiher am Buhnenkopf, tanze mit den Fingern über den Spulenkopf und warte auf die Bisse wie ein Geier. Nen Knüpffel mit dicker Rolle, dann bist du nach einer Stunde platt. Sieht zwar immer fantastisch toll aus, wenn der englische Matchman im Abendlicht der Sonne den Döbeln im Fluss mit dem Stick nachstellt, das ist aber richtig Maloche.


Da bin ich voll mit auf einer Linie, das muss alles richtig passen!

Ich habe jetzt 6m lang, sehr leicht und sehr stark und zwei sehr größenmäßig verschiedene Beringungen. Diese beiden nun ganz gut wahrlich in den Griff bekommen und bin damit im zweiten Schritt sehr zufrieden! 
Demnächst hoffentlich vollends glücklich.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab nen dicken Brassen an einer leichten Matchrute an der Elbe ausgedrillt. Das mache ich auch NIE WIEDER.


Da schadet eine starke Rolle (ab Ecusima/Passion 3000/4000) und Schnur und Montage zu der Matche sicher nicht. 

Ansonsten: Warum angelt man immer wieder, wenn man nicht bereit für solche Überraschungen ist?


----------



## Kochtopf

@Fantastic Fishing also suchst du eher eine Floatrute denn eine reinrassige Matche? Was gefällt dir an den handelsüblichen powerfloat/Zander Float/ float float Modellen nicht? Die haben eigentlich alle größere Ringe und sind mitunter auch recht bissig


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Info!


Ja gerne, hab ich mich wieder geoutet dass ich kaum ans Wasser komm


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Natürlich schön Rauchiger Single Malt aus den Highlands, zb. Glenmorangie, die Brauerei unterstützt sogar die Gesellschaft zum Schutz der Meeressäugetiere


Räuchern die das Malz jetzt mit Waltran?



Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, ist das wieder schön morbide hier.
> Also für eine zünftige Ükelgrablege sollte man doch wohl gross denken. Für mich ist daher die Frage nach dem eigentlichen Leichenbehälter -auch ein Futtereimer bei Brandbestattung wäre denkbar- gar nicht so entscheidend. Viel wichtiger:
> -Höhe und Durchmesser des Tumulus, Mit Statue des Verstorbenen oder reicht eine Stele
> -Grösse der Grabkammer, Rutenwald, Boot, Futtervorräte und mglwse. Angelauto wollen auch untergebracht sein
> -Reicht Klassische Witwenfolge oder sollen auch Diener und Konkubinen mitkommen
> -wieviele Wochen sollen die Feierlichkeiten und das Schmausen umfassen?
> Wie gesagt, man sollte durchaus gross denken, die Gelegenheit bietet sich nur einmal,
> Hg
> Minimax


Dann ägyptisch. So eine Pyramide hätte wohl was!



daci7 schrieb:


> Und da es ja meistens terminlich so blöd liegt, dass man selbst nurnoch passiver Teilnehmer ist, verlegt man das Gelage einfach vor.


Am beste, gleich anfangen ... man weiss ja nie, wann die Zeit ausgeht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Soo, jetzt habt ihr mich auch dazu gebracht ne Pin zu bestellen  was nehm ich denn als ideale Schnur dafür ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt habt ihr mich auch dazu gebracht ne Pin zu bestellen  was nehm ich denn als ideale Schnur dafür ?


14er Stroft GTM (wobei es in UK auch Leute gibt die Geflecht nutzen- versuch macht kluch), ich nutze iirc aktuell 16er und werde dafür von @Minimax regelmäßig gegeißelt


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt habt ihr mich auch dazu gebracht ne Pin zu bestellen  was nehm ich denn als ideale Schnur dafür ?


Für den Anfang empfehle ich, zum lernen des Umgangs mit dem Trumm, eine 20er bis 25 er.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing also suchst du eher eine Floatrute denn eine reinrassige Matche? Was gefällt dir an den handelsüblichen powerfloat/Zander Float/ float float Modellen nicht? Die haben eigentlich alle größere Ringe und sind mitunter auch recht bissig



Bretthart im Drill, gerade bei größeren Rotaugen gegen die Strömung. Ich hatte ja bereits die Daiwa Powerfloat ins Rennen geworfen und sie steht seit geraumer Zeit auf dem Zettel. Ich such das beste Beste aus "both worlds". Die Korum Glide bietet dieses Paket, könnte aber wie englisch oft gebaut, zu weich sein. Zur Not setze greife ich auf die Floatruten zurück, ich hätte es aber gerne etwas spezieller.

Schwere Matchrute für den Fluss halt ohne kleine Ringe.


----------



## Tikey0815

Was ist von dieser Pin zu halten??
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mAf3Etkc


----------



## Kochtopf

Für den Preis?! Em leeve net! Was stört dich an der inoffiziellen Ükelpin?

€ 41,19  10%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mIKmJZnS


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Die Kommentare zu der Pin, ich brech ab! 

After the first Fishing try I must say; great *Role* for the Money, very *gullible* and *wertig*


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Kommentare zu der Pin, ich brech ab!
> 
> After the first Fishing try I must say; great *Role* for the Money, very *gullible* and *wertig*


Da muss man fairerweise aber sagen  dass sich ali bemüht alles automatisch in die jeweilige anzeigesprache zu übersetzen. Das klappt eher semigut


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da muss man fairerweise aber sagen  dass sich ali bemüht alles automatisch in die jeweilige anzeigesprache zu übersetzen. Das klappt eher semigut



Mir doch Latte, ik find den setence pretty lustig.

Edith: Aber gute Sache, das Ali das Feedback übersetzt und recht schnell in den Produkten darstellt, find ich dufte!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für den Preis?! Em leeve net! Was stört dich an der inoffiziellen Ükelpin?
> 
> € 41,19  10%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mIKmJZnS


Danke, hab die Ükelpin nicht gefunden  die haben sogar die Daiwa Jx8 Braid fürnen schmalen Taler im Angebot, aber wer weiß ob keine Fälschung


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Danke, hab die Ükelpin nicht gefunden  die haben sogar die Daiwa Jx8 Braid fürnen schmalen Taler im Angebot, aber wer weiß ob keine Fälschung


Mit Sicherheit ist sie das.


----------



## Tricast

Nix mehr PIN, jetzt müssen Kapselrollen her, mal was neues. Vielleicht bringt mich der Ükelschwarm ja dazu unsere alten Contact 400 wieder auszugraben.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich schmeiße die ABU 506 aufs Papier, trotz der bescheidenen Bremse. Und für die ganz Harten die Shakespeare Wonderspin.


----------



## Andal

Die ganzen Fangmaschinen bis hin zur CTE 135. Auch von Abu gab und gibt es mehr als die 507 und selbst Daiwa hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Idealausrüstung für den Dschungelkampf wäre eine Kapselrolle an der 10' inlinerute. Allerdings nur theoretisch, wie ich an @Minimax ens aalrute feststellen durfte gehört feiner Schnurablauf spätestens wenn die Schnur nasse ist nicht zu ihren Stärken. Aber Kapselrolle ist grundlegend interessant für mich. Besser auf die klassischen schwedenabus ausweichen oder was taugen die modernen 50x Modelle?


----------



## Minimax

Iih , bäh,
Jetzt hab ich Grad ne gar nicht kleine Brasse gefangen und musste am Steilufer den Kescher verwenden. Im lichtkegel seh ich, das das arme Ding völlig zombifiziert ist, schwellungen geschwüre, milchige unregelmäßige Schleimschicht, das ganze Programm. In den Kescher kommt kein Fisch mehr, bevor er nicht in der Spülmaschine war. Ergo Abmarsch.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Iih , bäh,
> Jetzt hab ich Grad ne gar nicht kleine Brasse gefangen und musste am Steilufer den Kescher verwenden. Im lichtkegel seh ich, das das arme Ding völlig zombifiziert ist, schwellungen geschwüre, milchige unregelmäßige Schleimschicht, das ganze Programm. In den Kescher kommt kein Fisch mehr, bevor er nicht in der Spülmaschine war. Ergo Abmarsch.


Ich hoffe du hast den armen Kerl von seinen Qualen erlöst. Ich denken mal, er wird es dir danken.

@geomas Danke für die detaillierte Beschreibung deiner Drennan Bag. Ich denke mal, da ist der eine oder andere auf den Geschmack gekommen. So wie ich z.B. Mal sehen, Taschen habe ich auch so einige, aber diese hat was für sich. 

So, der Urlaub ist vorbei und der Alltag hat mich wieder. Den Salzgeschmack habe ich von den Angelsachen entfernt und die Mischmaschiene hat heute schon etliche Umdrehungen hinter sich gebracht. War ein harter Tag bei dieser Hitze. In Boltenhagen wehte immer eine steife Brise, was ich hier vermisse.

Ükeltreffen in Rostock.... ich wäre sofort dabei. War ja erst in dieser wunderschönen Stadt. Aber es geht ja nicht darum diese sehenswerte Stadt zu besichtigen, sondern Geos geheimnisvollen Gewässer zu erkunden und sich mal wieder zu sehen. 
Die 5 Stunden Fahrt würde ich mit Freude auf mich nehmen. Vielleicht ließe sich das ja mal organisieren.
Das Thema Pin ist momentan ja auch wieder hier aktuell. Ich schlage jetzt auch bald zu. Will mal testen, ob das was für mich ist. Neugierig bin ich schon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ouh, stimmt, nochmals herzlichen Dank an @geomas für den Taschenbericht- ein tolles Review!


----------



## geomas

Zombifizierter Brassen? Liest sich schräg, trotzdem Petri zum Abramis, Minimax.

Jason, es freut mich sehr zu lesen, daß Dir meine Heimat gut gefallen hat. 
In Sachen Ükeltreffen müßte man vielleicht ganz grob einen Termin ins Auge fassen und überlegen, wieviele Ükelnauten es denn an die Küste ziehen würde. 
Dann könnte ich mal locker die Scout-Arbeit starten.


#kapselrolle
Fluch und Segen zugleich find ich in der ABU 706 Mk 2 oder so vereint: die Bremse ist sehr „naja” und das ganz normale Kurbeln fühlt sich total leierig an. 
Aber ansonsten finde ich die Rolle extrem praktisch und ergonomisch. Die Schnur beim Wurf leicht abzubremsen geht für mich mit keiner Rolle leichter als mit der ABU.
Was bei der ABU schön war: sie kam in einer Nylon-Tasche mit einigen (2 oder 3) Extra-Spulen.
Momentan nutze ich sie mit 3-Pfund-Maxima an leichten Matchruten.

Gute Idee von Dir, Heinz, mal wieder „ne neue Sau durchs Ükel-Dorf zu treiben” - ich meine die Kapselrollen-Diskussion.


#tasche - hab heute Abend wieder 5-6km zu Fuß mit der Roving Bag über der Schulter zurückgelegt - sie ist wirklich relativ angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Die ganzen Fangmaschinen bis hin zur CTE 135. Auch von Abu gab und gibt es mehr als die 507 und selbst Daiwa hat.



Vorallem wenn einem die engl. Angelei so lieb ist, gehört da auch ne Daiwa dran. Die Harrier 123M und 125M genießen immernoch einen excellenten Ruf auf der Insel.


----------



## rutilus69

Mal was anderes.
Habt ihr eine Empfehlung, was ich mir sinnvollerweise zulegen sollte, um mal ein wenig Wasser strom los heiß zu machen?
Schließlich wird es bald wieder kälter, und da ist eine frische Tasse Early Grey schon sehr angenehm 
Ich liebäugele ja ein wenig mit dem Kelly Kettle. Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen mit oder vielleicht Alternativen, die ich übersehen habe?

Viele Grüße 
Rutilus


----------



## phirania

Kaufrausch,Kaufrausch alle sind im Kaufrausch......


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung, was ich mir sinnvollerweise zulegen sollte, um mal ein wenig Wasser strom los heiß zu machen?
> Schließlich wird es bald wieder kälter, und da ist eine frische Tasse Early Grey schon sehr angenehm
> Ich liebäugele ja ein wenig mit dem Kelly Kettle. Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen mit oder vielleicht Alternativen, die ich übersehen habe?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Rutilus


Der Kelly Kettle ist ja ein zeitloser nd bewährter Klassiker, ansonsten gibt es eigentlich nur spirituskocher (IMHO nicht empfehlenswert) und Gaskocher. Letzterer ist am einfachsten vom handling, von ersterem gibt es billige Nachbauten bei ali aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung ob die was taugen


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Kaufrausch,Kaufrausch alle sind im Kaufrausch......


Wem sagst du das ?  wenn ich schon nicht zum Angeln komm, dann nehm ich halt ordentlich Kohle in die Hand  in völliger Vorfreude auf den Dänemark Urlaub...nur noch eine Woche


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das ?  wenn ich schon nicht zum Angeln komm, dann nehm ich halt ordentlich Kohle in die Hand  in völliger Vorfreude auf den Dänemark Urlaub...nur noch eine Woche



Vorher sollte es noch mal an den Kanal gehen....


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Kelly Kettle ist ja ein zeitloser nd bewährter Klassiker, ansonsten gibt es eigentlich nur spirituskocher (IMHO nicht empfehlenswert) und Gaskocher. Letzterer ist am einfachsten vom handling, von ersterem gibt es billige Nachbauten bei ali aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung ob die was taugen


Ich setz ja auf Hobo Öfen...der Solo Stove ist mein Favorit: https://www.amazon.de/Solo-Stove-Kombi-Rocket-Kochsystem-%C3%9Cberlebenstraining/dp/B008W0MJJU/ref=sr_1_13?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=Solo+Stove&qid=1567146137&s=gateway&sr=8-13

Damit kann ich problemlos Zweige, Blätter, Tannenzapfen und Holz verbrennen, qualmt kaum und schnell am Kochen ist es auch !


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, ist das wieder schön morbide hier.
> Also für eine zünftige Ükelgrablege sollte man doch wohl gross denken. Für mich ist daher die Frage nach dem eigentlichen Leichenbehälter -auch ein Futtereimer bei Brandbestattung wäre denkbar- gar nicht so entscheidend. Viel wichtiger:
> -Höhe und Durchmesser des Tumulus, Mit Statue des Verstorbenen oder reicht eine Stele
> -Grösse der Grabkammer, Rutenwald, Boot, Futtervorräte und mglwse. Angelauto wollen auch untergebracht sein
> -Reicht Klassische Witwenfolge oder sollen auch Diener und Konkubinen mitkommen
> -wieviele Wochen sollen die Feierlichkeiten und das Schmausen umfassen?
> Wie gesagt, man sollte durchaus gross denken, die Gelegenheit bietet sich nur einmal,
> Hg
> Minimax


Bei mir wird's ne Verbrennung auf dem Scheiterhaufen (ok eher doch Verbrennungsanlage) und dann wird die Asche in der Donau verstreut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich setz ja auf Hobo Öfen...der Solo Stove ist mein Favorit: https://www.amazon.de/Solo-Stove-Kombi-Rocket-Kochsystem-Überlebenstraining/dp/B008W0MJJU/ref=sr_1_13?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=Solo+Stove&qid=1567146137&s=gateway&sr=8-13
> 
> Damit kann ich problemlos Zweige, Blätter, Tannenzapfen und Holz verbrennen, qualmt kaum und schnell am Kochen ist es auch !


Ist ja prinzipiell das gleiche wie ein kelly kettle


Zum Thema #sepulkralkulturimükel - macht aus mir Tulip und lasst @Minimax einen ü60 mit mir fangen!


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung, was ich mir sinnvollerweise zulegen sollte, um mal ein wenig Wasser strom los heiß zu machen?
> Schließlich wird es bald wieder kälter, und da ist eine frische Tasse Early Grey schon sehr angenehm
> Ich liebäugele ja ein wenig mit dem Kelly Kettle. Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen mit oder vielleicht Alternativen, die ich übersehen habe?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Rutilus


Kelly Kettle - da wird die gute Tasse Tee zu Zeremonie und das Teil werden auch noch deine Enkel benützen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Kelly Kettle - da wird die gute Tasse Tee zu Zeremonie und das Teil werden auch noch deine Enkel benützen!


Wobei nur der Captain der USS Enterprise Earl Grey trinken darf ohne negativ aufzufallen, ich empfehle für den Ansitz einen strammen Assam oder Ceylon da relativ unempfindlich was das Wasser angeht


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Kelly Kettle - da wird die gute Tasse Tee zu Zeremonie und das Teil werden auch noch deine Enkel benützen!


Nimm nen Emaile-Napf und schneid zwei Löcher seitlich rein....was ist denn das für nen Töpfchen? Null Verbrennungs Effizienz und qualmen wird das Teil auch immens....nee, da lob ich mir technische errungenschaften die auch ein Leben lang halten, kauft SAITENBACHER Hobo´s


----------



## Andal

Die Orte, wo man sein Teewasser unbedenklich aus dem See schöpfen kann, dürften hierzulande recht dünn gesät sein. Von daher ist die Wasserfrage ziemlich unbedeutend. Nur sollte man sich sein Teewasser nicht in einer PET Flasche mitnehmen. Das schmeckt dann mit jeder Sorte nicht gut.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : ich selbst mache am Wasser kein Feuer.
Der Experte für stilvolles Fischen überhaupt, Chris Yates, demonstriert hier






...wie auf etlichen anderen Videos die Kunst des Teekochens in der Wildnis.
Derdiedas erwähnte Kelly-Kettle in Äkschn. Kennst Du sicher schon.

Ein Kumpel schwört auf die Primus-Kocher - für mich zu viel Geraffel.
Esbit-Kocher find ich persönlich extrem stil-los, aber Wasser kriegt man damit auch heiß.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die Orte, wo man sein Teewasser unbedenklich aus dem See schöpfen kann, dürften hierzulande recht dünn gesät sein. Von daher ist die Wasserfrage ziemlich unbedeutend. Nur sollte man sich sein Teewasser nicht in einer PET Flasche mitnehmen. Das schmeckt dann mit jeder Sorte nicht gut.


Das mit der PET Flasche kann ich nicht bestätigen aber ich hätte bspw keinen Bock für nen ansitz zwei Liter Wasser zu filtern um einen sencha angemessen trinken zu können - da muss es einfach einfach laufen. Wenn ich dereinst eine umkehrosmoseanlage habe wird das vermutlich anders aussehen


----------



## geomas

War heute früh beruflich an der Warnow und hab schon mal nach Lokalen in direkter Wassernähe Ausschau gehalten:






...ungefähr 10 Sekunden vom Ufer der Warnow entfernt...


----------



## Andal

Trotzdem: Ein frisch gebrühter Earl Grey ist eine sehr feine Sache am Wasser. So wie es eine gute Tasse Tee ist. Inmitten der Kontemplation des Angelns so etwas wie ein kontemplativer Höhepunkt ist. Wie das Brechen des Brotes im Gottesdienst - nur besser!


----------



## rutilus69

Danke für die Tipps/ Erfahrungen. Auf euch ist Verlass 
Pragmatisch(und günstig): kleiner Gaskocher, Topp druff und gut. 
Stilvoll: Kelly Kettle
Die Entscheidung wird nicht einfacher


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Ein frisch gebrühter Earl Grey ist eine sehr feine Sache am Wasser. So wie es eine gute Tasse Tee ist. Inmitten der Kontemplation des Angelns* so etwas wie ein kontemplativer Höhepunkt* ist. Wie das Brechen des Brotes im Gottesdienst - nur besser!



*Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse. Uff.*


----------



## Andal

Tee ist ein Getränk, das wie kaum ein anderes von der gewissenhaften und besonnen Zubereitung lebt. Auch aus einem ganz simplen Aufgussbeutel lässt sich ein respektabler Tee gewinnen - wenn man es will!

Ein Riesling aus den flachen Rheingau, mit dem Vollernter gewonnen, inklusive Vogelscheisse und Wespen und allem was da hängt und kreucht, wird auch immer so schmecken. Da kannst du machen, was du willst, Dagegen ein Riesling aus rheinischer Steillage, von Hand gelesen. Da schmeckt man den Unterschied und spürt ihn leider auch am Geldbeutel. Aber ausser der Kühlung hast du, der Trinker, keine Gelegenheit mehr, ihn besser zu machen.

Anders beim Tee. Da hast du es in der Hand, ob man ihn halt auch trinken kann, oder ob es ein kleiner Genuss ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps/ Erfahrungen. Auf euch ist Verlass
> Pragmatisch(und günstig): kleiner Gaskocher, Topp druff und gut.
> Stilvoll: Kelly Kettle
> Die Entscheidung wird nicht einfacher


Hol dir beides 
Gab mal von der Redaktion (Keibel?) Einen Trööt über Verpflegung am Wasser - da hatte ein Boardie einen extrem kleinen und günstigen (ali) Gasbrenner vorgestellt, du musse make guck (ailton)


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Tee ist ein Getränk, das wie kaum ein anderes von der gewissenhaften und besonnen Zubereitung lebt. Auch aus einem ganz simplen Aufgussbeutel lässt sich ein respektabler Tee gewinnen - wenn man es will!
> 
> Ein Riesling aus den flachen Rheingau, mit dem Vollernter gewonnen, inklusive Vogelscheisse und Wespen und allem was da hängt und kreucht, wird auch immer so schmecken. Da kannst du machen, was du willst, Dagegen ein Riesling aus rheinischer Steillage, von Hand gelesen. Da schmeckt man den Unterschied und spürt ihn leider auch am Geldbeutel. Aber ausser der Kühlung hast du, der Trinker, keine Gelegenheit mehr, ihn besser zu machen.
> 
> Anders beim Tee. Da hast du es in der Hand, ob man ihn halt auch trinken kann, oder ob es ein kleiner Genuss ist.



Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hol dir beides
> Gab mal von der Redaktion (Keibel?) Einen Trööt über Verpflegung am Wasser - da hatte ein Boardie einen extrem kleinen und günstigen (ali) Gasbrenner vorgestellt, du musse make guck (ailton)


Genau das werde ich wahrscheinlich wirklich machen.
Für das nächste Nachtangeln werde ich mir einen Gaskocher zulegen und den Kelly dann zu Weihnachten schenken lassen


----------



## Andal

In Sachen Tee und Tea Time ist am Wasser der Chris Yates, s.N.s.g., für mich das Maß der Dinge. Stilvoll, technisch up to date und vor allem mit der notwendigen Gelassenheit versehen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> In Sachen Tee und Tea Time ist am Wasser der Chris Yates, s.N.s.g., für mich das Maß der Dinge. Stilvoll, technisch up to date und vor allem mit der notwendigen Gelassenheit versehen!


Nichts versaut einen Tee so sehr wie hetze!


----------



## Racklinger

Darum kommt er auch in einer Thermoskanne abgefüllt ans Wasser (ich oute mich hier jetzt mal als Banause)
Und keine Sorge, keinem Earl Grey wird hier Gewalt angetan, am Wasser bevorzuge ich Kräutertee


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Darum kommt er auch in einer Thermoskanne abgefüllt ans Wasser (ich oute mich hier jetzt mal als Banause)
> Und keine Sorge, keinem Earl Grey wird hier Gewalt angetan, am Wasser bevorzuge ich Kräutertee


Tee wird aus Blättern der Teepflanze gewonnen, was du meinst ist ein Kräuteraufguss


----------



## Racklinger

Für mich bleibts Tee (Banause halt )


----------



## Tikey0815

Tee schmeckt im übrigen dann am besten, wenn man ihn vor dem Trinken wegschüttet und sich einen Kaffee einschenkt !


----------



## Minimax

Ich spring dem Racklinger mal bei, auch bin ein Teequäler: Morgens beim Tulipschneiden mit den Fettfingerchen 2Beutel Ostfriesenmischung in die Thermoskartusche gestopft, schön mit Klammer und Schildchen (abmachen dauert zu lange), ca. viertelpfund Zucker drauf und Heisswasser, zuschrauben und losgebraust ans Wasser, jede Minute zählt!


----------



## Andal

Einer der angenehmsten Tees, die ich je hatte, war übrigens ein  Beutel-Tee. Der ganz ordinäre Breakfasttea der Iren und Engländer. Die in den runden Beuteln, ohne Fangriemen, aus der schwarzen Packung - falls den wer kennen sollte. 3 min. in der Kann ziehenlassen, rausfischen und aus dünnen Porzellantassen genießen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich spring dem Racklinger mal bei, auch bin ein Teequäler: Morgens beim Tulipschneiden mit den Fettfingerchen 2Beutel Ostfriesenmischung in die Thermoskartusche gestopft, schön mit Klammer und Schildchen (abmachen dauert zu lange), ca. viertelpfund Zucker drauf und Heisswasser, zuschrauben und losgebraust ans Wasser, jede Minute zählt!


Du würdest dich mit der Fülle deiner liebenswerten Eigenheiten sicher blendend mit Des Taylor verstehen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wieviel Tee vertragt ihr denn ? Bis 2,5 Kamille ?  Ich möchte eine Bresche für den Kaffee schlagen, Kaffee fragt nicht wo du letzte Nacht geblieben bist, Kaffee versteht dich !


----------



## rutilus69

Ich mag auch Kaffee, getreu dem alten sächsischen Motto: "Ohne Gaffee gönn mer nich gämpfn!"
Aber eine gute Tasse Tee ist schon was feines und entspannendes.


----------



## Racklinger

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wieviel Tee vertragt ihr denn ? Bis 2,5 Kamille ?  Ich möchte eine Bresche für den Kaffee schlagen, Kaffee fragt nicht wo du letzte Nacht geblieben bist, Kaffee versteht dich !


Jaaaa aber wenn ich einen Liter Kaffee beim Angeln trinke brauchen ich mich nicht mehr hinhocken, da bin ich dann nur noch am Wasser lassen......
Ausserdem würde ich dann noch hippeliger als ich eh schon bin. Angeln soll mich ja beruhigen und entspannen


----------



## Andal

Frischer Kaffee ist etwas sehr, sehr gutes, welches ich auch sehr schätze.

Aber Kaffee "from the flask" ist grauenvoll und die Instantprodukte, für auf die Schnelle am Wasser, sind auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> War heute früh beruflich an der Warnow und hab schon mal nach Lokalen in direkter Wassernähe Ausschau gehalten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ungefähr 10 Sekunden vom Ufer der Warnow entfernt...



Da kann man direkt von der Terrasse aus angeln ..


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Darum kommt er auch in einer Thermoskanne abgefüllt ans Wasser (ich oute mich hier jetzt mal als Banause)
> Und keine Sorge, keinem Earl Grey wird hier Gewalt angetan, am Wasser bevorzuge ich Kräutertee



Aber nur mit Schuss Rum...


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Schuss Rum...


"Kräutertee" mit Rum - ja dann lieber das Bachwasser pur.


----------



## Minimax

Uns @Phirinha (schön das es Dir wieder besser geht) hatte ja neulich bereits bemerkt, das mal wieder eine kleine Konsumwelle durch den Ükel rollt. Genauso wie Andal und Fanta stand auch ich vor einer nicht ganz leichten Rutenfrage, jetzt hab auch ich nach längerer Recherche den gordischen Knoten durchhauen und warte auf ein Pärchen einer hoffentlich brauchbaren Kombis Aufgabe ist das mittelschwere spitzenlose Grundangeln bei Nacht. Mit Kochi hab ich mich lange über das Thema unterhalten und viele wichtige Impulse gewonnen, die in der Bestellung ihren Niederschlag fanden.
Was ich noch Suche ist ein entscheidendes Kleinteil, nämlich diese Schnurclips zum befestigen an der Rute um bei offenen Bügel Spannung auf die Schnur zu kriegen, die aber auf den leisesten Zuppler die Schnur freigeben. Gibt's ja einige, habt ihr Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen? Wie ermittle ich die passende Größe, nirgendwo sind Masse angegeben, nur gross oder klein? Das Gehampel mit den Gummibändern nervt mich ungemein.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

#schnurclips

Ich werd bei Gelegenheit die Dinger („Sensi-Clips”) von Gardner probieren.
Hab testweise „Coil-Clips” besorgt und mag diese nicht.


----------



## Andal

Die kaufbaren haben alle einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Wenn sie wirklich funktionieren, dann muss man sie auch bleibend am der Rute befestigen, sprich am besten anwinden und lackieren, wie einen Rutenring auch. Aus diesem Grund benütze ich, wie seit Jahrzehnten, einen Schnürlgummi. Der wird fallweise nur angebunden, die Leine daruntergeklemmt und aus die Maus. Es funktioniert bestens und ist leicht reversibel.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Frischer Kaffee ist etwas sehr, sehr gutes, welches ich auch sehr schätze.
> 
> Aber Kaffee "from the flask" ist grauenvoll und die Instantprodukte, für auf die Schnelle am Wasser, sind auch nicht viel besser.



Kaffee-Geschmack steht und fällt mit dem „Behältnis”. Aus Porzellan schmeckt Kaffee am besten. Aus Edelstahl oder Kunststoff deutlich weniger gut.
Auch bei Thermoskannen gibt es Unterschiede in der Geschmackskonservierung, find ich. Die Stanleys lieb ich ja, aber besser schmeckt der „Türkentrank” (J.S.Bach oder Carl-Gottlieb Hering?) aus ner Thermoskanne mit Glas-Innenleben.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe zwei Thermoskannen von Tupperware. Eine für Tee, die andere nur für heisses Wasser. Bisher die besten, die ich hatte.


----------



## Minimax

Ja, das ist die Crux, dauerhaft anwickeln will ich nichts, und das mit den Haushaltsgummis geht tagsüber und bei gutem Wetter, in der Nacht komm ich fummelmässig damit nicht gut zurecht. Letzen zwei Tage wieder viel ärger damit gehabt (BTW: Ich liebe die Haushaltsgummis zum Steckrutentransport, Montage auf Brettchen sichern und die ausgelotete Tiefe am Rutenblank zu markieren, ein Täschn meiner Weste ist immer mit den Praktischen Teilchen gefüllt.)

Die Gardner Clips gefallen mir von der Befestigungsart ausgesprochen gut, aber sie haben einen "Druckpunkt"- ich hätte gerne Clips die auf ganzer länge anliegen so dass man den Freigabewiederstand durch tiefes oder flaches Einschieben der Schnur gleichsam dosieren kann.




Vielleicht, wenn man die Gardners flachfeilt/ -biegt?
Edit: Ichweisichweis, DIe Zeichnung ist nicht korrekt, die Schnur wird natürlich nicht um den Blank gewickelt, ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## geomas

^ dann könnten die „Universal Line Clips” von Greys für Dich von Interesse sein (hab sie nie benutzt).


----------



## Andal

Ich weiss, was du willst und habe es an zwei Karpfenruten so im Original. Wirst du aber ohne Garn und Lack nicht bewerkstelligt bekommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Gardner Clips gefallen mir von der Befestigungsart ausgesprochen gut, aber sie haben einen "Druckpunkt"- ich hätte gerne Clips die auf ganzer länge anliegen so dass man den Freigabewiederstand durch tiefes oder flaches Einschieben der Schnur gleichsam dosieren kann.



Falls dir nicht wichtig ist, dass es käuflich zu erwerben ist: Man könnte auch das Röhrchen einen Ohrenstäbchens am unteren Ende unter das Gummiband stecken. Das liegt dann flach am Blank an und je nachdem, wie weit du die Schnur von oben reinsteckst, hast du unterschiedlichen Freigabewiderstand. Ist aber nur ein spontaner Gedanke, nicht erprobt...


Ich war gestern Abend auf der Jagd nach Döbeln und Schleien, leider gab's bloß ein kleines Rotauge, dass sich meinen Mais-Teig geschnappt hat. Dafür hat der Bach nach den Gewittern der letzten Tage endlich wieder einen anständigen Pegel erreicht.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Döbeln nachts, lohnt sich das gezielt? Oder sind die Dickköpfe nachts nur als Beifänge zu erwarten?


----------



## Minimax

Ja, nee, hmm, ich will ne irreversible Befestigung irgendwie umgehen- es wäre ja auch die Frage, was man da befestigt, das muss ja auch erstmal hergestellt oder gefunden werden- und wenns dann verbiegt oder abbricht, dann war die Mühe umsonst. Ich muss erstmal was reversibles probieren- wenn nichts hilft, wird Garn und Lack aus dem Schrank geholt.
Die Greys sind glaub ich genau was ich suche. Gleichzeitig kriegen sie den Minimax-Oscar für die Schamloseste Preisgestaltung in der Kategorie halbwichtige Kleinteile. Ich vermute selbst die XXL-Geldklammern, die die Greys-Vorstandsmitarbeiter benötigen, sind realistischer bepreist. Ich mag es, wenn eine Firma sich selbst treu bleibt. EDIT: Oha, ich sehe grade, es werden jeweils drei geliefert. Dann ists natürlich nur noch normal teuer. Damit geht der Oscar direkt an die 19,90 Clips von Delkim.

Edit: @Tobias85 danke für den Tip, ich dachte auch schon an Dinge wie einen Zahnstocher oder eine parallele "Schlaufe" aus Draht und dann mit Gewebeband befestigt- aber da stimmt was @Andal sagt, in der Praxis verrutscht das, man müsste es anwinden und lacken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin grundsätzlich Koffeinabhängig und bei der Zufuhrart nicht besonders wählerisch - viele Jahre Frondienst in Behörden haben da ihre Spuren hinterlassen, aber wenn ich es mir aussuchen kann werd ich immer einen guten Tee vorziehen auch wenn es großartige Kaffees gibt. Wichtig ist bei Kaffee nur, dass Milch da ist denn nur wirklich guter Kaffee schmeckt schwarz.

@Minimax: wenn du den Ostfriesentee von Bünting in Beuteln kaufst könntest du selbst bei deiner Barbarei noch einen trinkbaren Tee herausbekommen


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit Döbeln nachts, lohnt sich das gezielt? Oder sind die Dickköpfe nachts nur als Beifänge zu erwarten?


Nachts sind Döbel deutlich unvorsichtiger und nehmen auch Köder an Gröbstmontagen, gezielt geht (wenn hier was auf dendros beißt des Nachts ist es ein Döbel) aber dadurch dass sie im Dunkeln weiter wandern weil sie keine Angst vor Federvieh haben müssen ist es relativ schwierig, sie gezielt ans Band zu bekommen da sie ja überall sein könnten. Mit Tulip habe ich nachts nicht experimentiert und auch nicht mit Brot aber wäre interessant. Da hier prinzipiell dicke Aale und Waller einsteigen können Fische ich nachts auch entsprechend und bisher hat keinen Döbel gestört


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, nee, hmm, ich will ne irreversible Befestigung irgendwie umgehen- es wäre ja auch die Frage, was man da befestigt, das muss ja auch erstmal hergestellt oder gefunden werden- und wenns dann verbiegt oder abbricht, dann war die Mühe umsonst. Ich muss erstmal was reversibles probieren- wenn nichts hilft, wird Garn und Lack aus dem Schrank geholt.
> Die Greys sind glaub ich genau was ich suche. Gleichzeitig kriegen sie den Minimax-Oscar für die Schamloseste Preisgestaltung in der Kategorie halbwichtige Kleinteile. Ich vermute selbst die XXL-Geldklammern, die die Greys-Vorstandsmitarbeiter benötigen, sind realistischer bepreist. Ich mag es, wenn eine Firma sich selbst treu bleibt. EDIT: Oha, ich sehe grade, es werden jeweils drei geliefert. Dann ists natürlich nur noch normal teuer. Damit geht der Oscar direkt an die 19,90 Clips von Delkim.
> 
> Edit: @Tobias85 danke für den Tip, ich dachte auch schon an Dinge wie einen Zahnstocher oder eine parallele "Schlaufe" aus Draht und dann mit Gewebeband befestigt- aber da stimmt was @Andal sagt, in der Praxis verrutscht das, man müsste es anwinden und lacken.


Du könntest auch einen Versuch mit Schrumpfschlauch machen. Gibt es ja bei Ebay für kleines Geld in allen Durchmessern. Hält und lässt sich trotzdem rückstandslos wieder lösen.


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das ?  wenn ich schon nicht zum Angeln komm, dann nehm ich halt ordentlich Kohle in die Hand  in völliger Vorfreude auf den Dänemark Urlaub...nur noch eine Woche


Ich dachte der Urlaub sei vorbei.Gebe nicht soo viel Geld aus,denke an deiner Frau.In Urlaub brauchst du auch noch Geld.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax : Werter Kollege, man nehme einen Kabelbinder, schwarz, in der passenden Stärke, schneide sich die gewünschte Länge ab und besorge sich im Baumarkt Selbstverschweißendes Reparaturband, extradünn. Damit bekommst du jede Art von Halterung sicher am Blank fest. Das Band ist Wasserfest, haftet hervorragend und ist sogar wieder ablösbar.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> War heute früh beruflich an der Warnow und hab schon mal nach Lokalen in direkter Wassernähe Ausschau gehalten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ungefähr 10 Sekunden vom Ufer der Warnow entfernt...


Der Weg zum Wasser ist doch nicht weit.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das Kabelbinderstückchen ist zu festhalten der Schnur gedacht


----------



## rutilus69

Über das selbstverschweißende Reparaturband hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. Könnte (jedenfalls für einen ausführlichen Test) ausreichend sein.


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Darum kommt er auch in einer Thermoskanne abgefüllt ans Wasser (ich oute mich hier jetzt mal als Banause)
> Und keine Sorge, keinem Earl Grey wird hier Gewalt angetan, am Wasser bevorzuge ich Kräutertee


Die gute alte Thermoskanne nehme ich auch immer noch.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax : Werter Kollege, man nehme einen Kabelbinder, schwarz, in der passenden Stärke, schneide sich die gewünschte Länge ab und besorge sich im Baumarkt Selbstverschweißendes Reparaturband, extradünn. Damit bekommst du jede Art von Halterung sicher am Blank fest. Das Band ist Wasserfest, haftet hervorragend und ist sogar wieder ablösbar.


Die Idee ist gut. Meistens sieht man den Wald eh vor lauter Bäumen nicht so.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut. Meistens sieht man den Wald eh vor lauter Bäumen nicht so.


.... und da ich am Wochenende nicht zum Angeln kommen werde, kann ich ja wenigstens mal ein bisschen basteln


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Kabelbinderstückchen ist zu festhalten der Schnur gedacht



So etwa?


----------



## Hecht100+

Das Band ist Spitze, habe damit schon einen Rollenhalter angeklebt, funktioniert.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hab hier auf de Arbeit keine Rute, deshalb was rundes gesucht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> So etwa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329193



Ja, genau so.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nachts sind Döbel deutlich unvorsichtiger und nehmen auch Köder an Gröbstmontagen, gezielt geht (wenn hier was auf dendros beißt des Nachts ist es ein Döbel) aber dadurch dass sie im Dunkeln weiter wandern weil sie keine Angst vor Federvieh haben müssen ist es relativ schwierig, sie gezielt ans Band zu bekommen da sie ja überall sein könnten. Mit Tulip habe ich nachts nicht experimentiert und auch nicht mit Brot aber wäre interessant. Da hier prinzipiell dicke Aale und Waller einsteigen können Fische ich nachts auch entsprechend und bisher hat keinen Döbel gestört



Naja, mein Bach ist ja sehr sehr flach und bietet außer an den tiefen Gumpen keine interessanten Stellen für die Döbel, da werden die nicht so weit umherziehen. Und da nachts ja mit Barschen eigentlich Ruhe ist, wäre das gezielte Döbeln mal ne Maßnahme. Danke fürs berichten deiner Erfahrungen


----------



## Tikey0815

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Urlaub sei vorbei.Gebe nicht soo viel Geld aus,denke an deiner Frau.In Urlaub brauchst du auch noch Geld.


Nee, der Urlaub kommt ja erst noch und die Kasse dafür steht sicher bereit, in den Fängen einer Löwin, keine Chance das anderweitig zu verplempern  
Und ne Pin musste einfach drin sein


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax : Werter Kollege, man nehme einen Kabelbinder, schwarz, in der passenden Stärke, schneide sich die gewünschte Länge ab und besorge sich im Baumarkt Selbstverschweißendes Reparaturband, extradünn. Damit bekommst du jede Art von Halterung sicher am Blank fest. Das Band ist Wasserfest, haftet hervorragend und ist sogar wieder ablösbar.



Ich habs gleich mal ausprobiert, allerdings mit panzertape und schmalem, hellen Kabelbinder- der ist mir etwas zu kraftlos, am gedachten Einsatzort gibt's auch mal leichte Strömung.
Ich hab dann noch einen Versuch mit Federstahldraht gemacht, ihn aber nich ganz zusammengebogen, sondern zu einer Art Kurve, die dann auch besser am runden Blank anliegt: Das gefällt mir vom Wiederstand und der Einstellbarkeit ziemlich gut. SIeht natürlich etwas bescheiden aus, aber wenn man das sorgfältig macht und statt des ollen Panzerbandes Dein Wundertape benutzt könnt das ne Lösung sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habs gleich mal ausprobiert, allerdings mit panzertape und schmalem, hellen Kabelbinder- der ist mir etwas zu kraftlos, am gedachten Einsatzort gibt's auch mal leichte Strömung.
> Ich hab dann noch einen Versuch mit Federstahldraht gemacht, ihn aber nich ganz zusammengebogen, sondern zu einer Art Kurve, die dann auch besser am runden Blank anliegt: Das gefällt mir vom Wiederstand und der Einstellbarkeit ziemlich gut. SIeht natürlich etwas bescheiden aus, aber wenn man das sorgfältig macht und statt des ollen Panzerbandes Dein Wundertape benutzt könnt das ne Lösung sein.



Wundertape hört sich gut an, ich gebrauche es als Isolierband weil es sich gut anschmiegt, wasserdicht ist und sich fürchterlich dehnen läßt, lt. Beschreibung bis zu 900 %. Es wird also sehr dünn und trägt nicht groß auf. Evtl. könnte man mal probieren, etwas unter den Schnur-Halter zu geben, um die Haltekraft zu verstärken. Auch dein Entwurf mit dem Federstahldraht sieht sehr interessant aus, nachher mal in die Praxis umsetzen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja, mein Bach ist ja sehr sehr flach und bietet außer an den tiefen Gumpen keine interessanten Stellen für die Döbel, da werden die nicht so weit umherziehen. Und da nachts ja mit Barschen eigentlich Ruhe ist, wäre das gezielte Döbeln mal ne Maßnahme. Danke fürs berichten deiner Erfahrungen


Ich würde da mal etwas schön fleischiges einhängen. Einen fetten Tauwurm, oder kleine Köderfischchen, b.z.w. Stück davon. Da tut sich sicher was.


----------



## Andal

Mach den Clipp auch so nahe an der Rolle, wie es geht. Je senkrechter über der Spule steht, desto weniger muss man nach meiner Erfahrung auch die Schnur einklemmen, desto geringer kann man den Abzugswiderstand einstellen.


----------



## Andal

Ganz was anderes...........

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Heute will ich, frühestens gegen 20.00 Uhr, runter an den Rhein und kann mich weder fürs Spinnfischen, noch fürs Ansitzen entscheiden. Zander und Rapfen, oder Barben, Aal und Brassen. Ginge alles gleichermaßen gut zur Zeit.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du für Wochenende noch was für die Pfanne brauchst, würde ich das nehmen, was dir am besten schmeckt. Ansonsten evtl. beides mitnehmen, ist natürlich eine elende Schlürerei. Aber das Problem ist bekannt, habe ich auch jedes Mal und dann meint meine Holde wieder, ob ich ausziehe.


----------



## Racklinger

Geh auf das, wofür du bis jetzt am wenigsten Zeit hattest/die Bedingungen nicht passen


----------



## Andal

Ich gehe jetzt Futter holen, für mich und dann will ich hier vernunftlose und schwerst subjektive Vorschläge für mein weiteres Vorgehen lesen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz was anderes...........
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Heute will ich, frühestens gegen 20.00 Uhr, runter an den Rhein und kann mich weder fürs Spinnfischen, noch fürs Ansitzen entscheiden. Zander und Rapfen, oder Barben, Aal und Brassen. Ginge alles gleichermaßen gut zur Zeit.



Wie wär´s mit Dropshotten  mit Naturködern. Es vereint die Nachteile beider Disziplinen gleichermassen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt Futter holen, für mich und dann will ich hier vernunftlose und schwerst subjektive Vorschläge für mein weiteres Vorgehen lesen!


@Toppic: Du hast doch vom Wichtel einen völlig witzigen Meeresköder bekommen, halt den doch rein sind doch beste Bedingungen, vielleicht beißt ja ein Wels


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wieviel Tee vertragt ihr denn ? Bis 2,5 Kamille ?  Ich möchte eine Bresche für den Kaffee schlagen, Kaffee fragt nicht wo du letzte Nacht geblieben bist, Kaffee versteht dich !





Minimax schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit Dropshotten  mit Naturködern. Es vereint die Nachteile beider Disziplinen gleichermassen.


Die Dose Würmers geht selbstredend mit. Muss ja mal rasten.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> @Toppic: Du hast doch vom Wichtel einen völlig witzigen Meeresköder bekommen, halt den doch rein sind doch beste Bedingungen, vielleicht beißt ja ein Wels


Würde an der 50 gr. Rute sicher ein Spektakel für alle Zuseher geben. 

Und erraten. Ich werde etwas spinnen gehen. Alles bereits parat, nur die Rute, der Kescher und das Täschlein sind zu greifen. Am Freitag Abend ist sicher was los und da bin ich dann doch lieber beweglicher. Außerdem ist es schon wieder viel zu warm, um mehr zu tragen


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Und erraten. Ich werde etwas spinnen gehen. Alles bereits parat, nur die Rute, der Kescher und das Täschlein sind zu greifen. Am Freitag Abend ist sicher was los und da bin ich dann doch lieber beweglicher. Außerdem ist es schon wieder viel zu warm, um mehr zu tragen



Was für ein Täschlein? Wenn Du nicht ein Roving Bag hast bist Du auch nicht zünftig ausgestattet. Und als Bayer mußt Du doch wissen das "zünftig" unabdingbar ist. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde da mal etwas schön fleischiges einhängen. Einen fetten Tauwurm, oder kleine Köderfischchen, b.z.w. Stück davon. Da tut sich sicher was.



Tauwurm und/oder Tulip war der Plan. Dann werd ich es erstmal mit Wurm probieren, danke 




Andal schrieb:


> Am Freitag Abend ist sicher was los und da bin ich dann doch lieber beweglicher.



Was treibt DICH denn am Wochenende abends ans Wasser? Akuter Fall von Unterfischung? Du tust dir den Trubel doch sonst nicht an...viel Erfolg jedenfalls!


----------



## rhinefisher

Gerade sind 2 "meiner" Jungangler mit Picker von mir unterwegs.
Jetzt bekomme ich ständig Nachrichten in denen Wörter wie "Meeeegaa" "Geiiil!" "Absolut" "Hammer" usw vorkommen.
Ich ahne schon was die Beiden sich nächste Woche zulegen werden...


----------



## Tricast

Das Angeln mit einem Picker ist schon was besonderes und macht auch mächtig Spaß. Der 16er Haken schwärmt ja auch davon. Und Deine Jungangler können mit so filigranen Ruten auch umgehen?

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

So etwas habe ich dann doch noch gefangen ausser Rotaugen....


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> So etwas habe ich dann doch noch gefangen ausser Rotaugen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329201



Außergewöhnlich, aber in meinen Augen sehr schick


----------



## rutilus69

So, der Schnurclip hat mir jetzt doch keine Ruhe gelassen 
Aus dünnem Federdraht eine Schlaufe gebogen, das Ende leicht angewinkelt und das Ganze mit selbstverschweißendem Klebeband an die Rute gepappt. Sieht soweit ganz brauchbar aus


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Das Angeln mit einem Picker ist schon was besonderes und macht auch mächtig Spaß. Der 16er Haken schwärmt ja auch davon. Und Deine Jungangler können mit so filigranen Ruten auch umgehen?
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz



Werden wir sehen, wenn die Fische statt im 20er Bereich, im 50er beissen.. 
Sind ohnehin nur alte Teile..


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Was für ein Täschlein? Wenn Du nicht ein Roving Bag hast bist Du auch nicht zünftig ausgestattet. Und als Bayer mußt Du doch wissen das "zünftig" unabdingbar ist.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Eine grau-braune Filztasche. Da waren mal 6 Hoibe Wies'nbier drin. Zimpftiga gehts ned. 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was treibt DICH denn am Wochenende abends ans Wasser? Akuter Fall von Unterfischung? Du tust dir den Trubel doch sonst nicht an...viel Erfolg jedenfalls!


Am Freitag Abend geht grad so ...... muss man flexibel sein und heute will ich einfach.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So etwas habe ich dann doch noch gefangen ausser Rotaugen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329201


Sehr schick ,Kalle.Petri


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, der Schnurclip hat mir jetzt doch keine Ruhe gelassen
> Aus dünnem Federdraht eine Schlaufe gebogen, das Ende leicht angewinkelt und das Ganze mit selbstverschweißendem Klebeband an die Rute gepappt. Sieht soweit ganz brauchbar aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329202
> Anhang anzeigen 329203
> Anhang anzeigen 329204
> Anhang anzeigen 329205


Sieht doch sehr brauch bar aus.Werde ich mal aus probieren.


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nee, der Urlaub kommt ja erst noch und die Kasse dafür steht sicher bereit, in den Fängen einer Löwin, keine Chance das anderweitig zu verplempern
> Und ne Pin musste einfach drin sein


Eine Löwin gibst in jeden Haushalt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht doch sehr brauch bar aus.Werde ich mal aus probieren.


Echt, du angelst?


----------



## Minimax

Ziemlich cool,
habt ihr bemerkt was in wenigen Stunden hier im Ükel passieren kann, nur weil man ne Frage zu nem obskuren Kleinteil hat?
Sofort wurde:
-Die aktuelle Marktlage dargestellt, sowie mehrere Typen und Produkte diskutiert,
-Möglichkeiten und Probleme bei Selbstbau- und Kauflösungen ausgelotet,
-Verschiedene Selbstbaukonzepte vorgestellt und direkt und innovativ
umgesetzt und bebildert vorgestellt.

Jeder der das gelesen hat, ist nun entweder in der Lage das Produkt das er möchte zu bewerten und zu kaufen,
oder aber aus einem Baukasten probater Konstruktionselemente sich seinen eigenen Selbstbauschnurclip zu basteln,
keine Fehlkäufe, keine Schrottbasteleien: Problem mit nem Mehrwert für alle gelöst.

Jongens, ichsachma, das ist keine Schwarmintelligenz die einfach in die richtige Richtung schwimmt, das sind zielgerichtete
Problemlösungsstrategien auf der Basis komplexen Sozialverhaltens:

Wir sind gar kein Schwarm, wir sind ein Rudel!


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Echt, du angelst?


Ab und zu mal.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ziemlich cool,
> habt ihr bemerkt was in wenigen Stunden hier im Ükel passieren kann, nur weil man ne Frage zu nem obskuren Kleinteil hat?
> Sofort wurde:
> -Die aktuelle Marktlage dargestellt, sowie mehrere Typen und Produkte diskutiert,
> -Möglichkeiten und Probleme bei Selbstbau- und Kauflösungen ausgelotet,
> -Verschiedene Selbstbaukonzepte vorgestellt und direkt und innovativ
> umgesetzt und bebildert vorgestellt.
> 
> Jeder der das gelesen hat, ist nun entweder in der Lage das Produkt das er möchte zu bewerten und zu kaufen,
> oder aber aus einem Baukasten probater Konstruktionselemente sich seinen eigenen Selbstbauschnurclip zu basteln,
> keine Fehlkäufe, keine Schrottbasteleien: Problem mit nem Mehrwert für alle gelöst.
> 
> Jongens, ichsachma, das ist keine Schwarmintelligenz die einfach in die richtige Richtung schwimmt, das sind zielgerichtete
> Problemlösungsstrategien auf der Basis komplexen Sozialverhaltens:
> 
> Wir sind gar kein Schwarm, wir sind ein Rudel!


Ich bin eine Horde


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Horde



Schätze wir stehen kurz davor- aber ernsthaft: Das ist ein prima Fallbeispiel warum der Ükel so super ist.

Es hätte auch so ausgehen können:

_"Hi Leute,
ich bräuchte so Schnurclips für die Rute. Was gibts denn da?"_

-Die braucht doch kein Mensch! Was ist das überhaupt?

-Viel zu teuer, Ich schmiede meine immer aus Meteorgestein.Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit.

-Canossa!

-Schön blöd, was für Anfänger, nimm lieber ne Heavy Feeder.

-Ich klipp mir die immer gerne an meine lange harte Rute, harhahrhar, 3braunedreicksmilies

-Die Verbände sind schuld, und die "Wissenschaft" hält die Hand offen!

-Hast Du schonmal bei ALi geschaut? Worum gings nochmal?

-Also in Bayern....

-Bereits in "De obscura Schnruclippensis" von Vitruv -nebenbei bemerkt, ganz interessante Editiondhistorie..

-Die sind unwaidgerecht, bei Hechtgefahr nur Stahl, meine Meinung, du weichgespülter Hippie?

-Ich benutz immer die von Gorski-Fishing. Die gibts aber seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr.

-Canossaaaaa!!!!!!!

-Kann man unmöglich beantworten, ohne Dein Gewässer und Schuhgröße zu kennen, bitte 8 Seiten Exposé

-So hab mal aufgeräumt, und das ganze in ANglerlatein verschoben jetzt ist hier erstmal Dicht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Horde


Unser Ükelork vom Mork


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze wir stehen kurz davor- aber ernsthaft: Das ist ein prima Fallbeispiel warum der Ükel so super ist.
> 
> Es hätte auch so ausgehen können:
> 
> _"Hi Leute,
> ich bräuchte so Schnurclips für die Rute. Was gibts denn da?"_
> 
> -Die braucht doch kein Mensch! Was ist das überhaupt?
> 
> -Viel zu teuer, Ich schmiede meine immer aus Meteorgestein.Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit.
> 
> -Canossa!
> 
> -Schön blöd, was für Anfänger, nimm lieber ne Heavy Feeder.
> 
> -Ich klipp mir die immer gerne an meine lange harte Rute, harhahrhar, 3braunedreicksmilies
> 
> -Die Verbände sind schuld, und die "Wissenschaft" hält die Hand offen!
> 
> -Hast Du schonmal bei ALi geschaut? Worum gings nochmal?
> 
> -Also in Bayern....
> 
> -Bereits in "De obscura Schnruclippensis" von Vitruv -nebenbei bemerkt, ganz interessante Editiondhistorie..
> 
> -Die sind unwaidgerecht, bei Hechtgefahr nur Stahl, meine Meinung, du weichgespülter Hippie?
> 
> -Ich benutz immer die von Gorski-Fishing. Die gibts aber seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr.
> 
> -Canossaaaaa!!!!!!!
> 
> -Kann man unmöglich beantworten, ohne Dein Gewässer und Schuhgröße zu kennen, bitte 8 Seiten Exposé
> 
> -So hab mal aufgeräumt, und das ganze in ANglerlatein verschoben jetzt ist hier erstmal Dicht.


D'acord, der Ükel ist schon mega. Hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass ich mich in einem Forum wieder so wohl fühle. War früher in einigen aktiv zu mehreren Themen, aber hat sich alles aufgelöst und das Fratzenbuch ist nun wirklich keine Alternative


----------



## phirania

Ja Ja der Ükel brummt....


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze wir stehen kurz davor- aber ernsthaft: Das ist ein prima Fallbeispiel warum der Ükel so super ist.
> 
> Es hätte auch so ausgehen können:
> 
> _"Hi Leute,
> ich bräuchte so Schnurclips für die Rute. Was gibts denn da?"_
> 
> -Die braucht doch kein Mensch! Was ist das überhaupt?
> 
> -Viel zu teuer, Ich schmiede meine immer aus Meteorgestein.Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit.
> 
> -Canossa!
> 
> -Schön blöd, was für Anfänger, nimm lieber ne Heavy Feeder.
> 
> -Ich klipp mir die immer gerne an meine lange harte Rute, harhahrhar, 3braunedreicksmilies
> 
> -Die Verbände sind schuld, und die "Wissenschaft" hält die Hand offen!
> 
> -Hast Du schonmal bei ALi geschaut? Worum gings nochmal?
> 
> -Also in Bayern....
> 
> -Bereits in "De obscura Schnruclippensis" von Vitruv -nebenbei bemerkt, ganz interessante Editiondhistorie..
> 
> -Die sind unwaidgerecht, bei Hechtgefahr nur Stahl, meine Meinung, du weichgespülter Hippie?
> 
> -Ich benutz immer die von Gorski-Fishing. Die gibts aber seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr.
> 
> -Canossaaaaa!!!!!!!
> 
> -Kann man unmöglich beantworten, ohne Dein Gewässer und Schuhgröße zu kennen, bitte 8 Seiten Exposé
> 
> -So hab mal aufgeräumt, und das ganze in ANglerlatein verschoben jetzt ist hier erstmal Dicht.




jepp, genau so könnte es woanders abgehen.
Aber das ist ja hier nicht umsonst der Ükel - wir sind halt anders 
Und genau deswegen bin ich so gerne hier


----------



## Jason

Ja, das stimmt. Der Ükel ist schon genial. Immer eine gemütliche Stammtischrunde mit netten Vertretern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe tatsächlich erstmals von diesen Schnurclips gehört aber im Fluss schickt für mich bislang der ordinäre Freilauf


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze wir stehen kurz davor- aber ernsthaft: Das ist ein prima Fallbeispiel warum der Ükel so super ist.
> 
> Es hätte auch so ausgehen können:
> 
> _"Hi Leute,
> ich bräuchte so Schnurclips für die Rute. Was gibts denn da?"_
> 
> -Die braucht doch kein Mensch! Was ist das überhaupt?
> 
> -Viel zu teuer, Ich schmiede meine immer aus Meteorgestein.Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit.
> 
> -Canossa!
> 
> -Schön blöd, was für Anfänger, nimm lieber ne Heavy Feeder.
> 
> -Ich klipp mir die immer gerne an meine lange harte Rute, harhahrhar, 3braunedreicksmilies
> 
> -Die Verbände sind schuld, und die "Wissenschaft" hält die Hand offen!
> 
> -Hast Du schonmal bei ALi geschaut? Worum gings nochmal?
> 
> -Also in Bayern....
> 
> -Bereits in "De obscura Schnruclippensis" von Vitruv -nebenbei bemerkt, ganz interessante Editiondhistorie..
> 
> -Die sind unwaidgerecht, bei Hechtgefahr nur Stahl, meine Meinung, du weichgespülter Hippie?
> 
> -Ich benutz immer die von Gorski-Fishing. Die gibts aber seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr.
> 
> -Canossaaaaa!!!!!!!
> 
> -Kann man unmöglich beantworten, ohne Dein Gewässer und Schuhgröße zu kennen, bitte 8 Seiten Exposé
> 
> -So hab mal aufgeräumt, und das ganze in ANglerlatein verschoben jetzt ist hier erstmal Dicht.


Wobei Canossa die einzig wahre Antwort darstellt! 


Am Rhein gab es heute keine Rapfen. An den paar brauchbaren Stellen saßen Paare, die ich nun wirklich nicht in ihrer innigen Zweisamkeit mit meinem blendenden Aussehen ablenken wollte. Im Dunkel gingen dann noch zwei juvenile Zanderchen von höchstens 40 cm. Die gingen auch gleich wieder zurück. Merke: Der Franzose von Format schädigt nicht!

Aber es war mal wieder sehr schön und kurzrweilig. Auch weil es einem Irish Setter nicht entgangen ist, dass ich noch ein paar Pellets am Mann hatte. Ein sehr freundliches, wenn auch sehr lebhaftes Tier.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die einzig wahre Antwort lautet 42


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die einzig wahre Antwort lautet 42


Die perfekte Antwort. Leider ist die Frage dazu so schwammig!


----------



## Minimax

@Andal, petri zu den Kleinzandern, wenn sie einst grimmige Kapitale sind, werden sie vielleicht der Brut zugrummeln "Ich hab´ mal den Andal entschneidert" (und dann mirnichts dirnichts mit einem kannibalischen Haps verspeisen)


----------



## Andal

Aber die vielen ganz kleinen der letzten zwei Jahre entwickeln sich gut. Das stimmt mich sehr froh.


----------



## Minimax

Ich höre auch von guten Zanderfängen in der Spree, Sir Kochtiof hat einen vor meinen Augen an meiner Stelle gefangen, und selbst ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit den einen oder anderen Biss auf Köderfisch- natürlich vergeigt. 
Das Problem: Alle Quellen sind sich einig, das Verhältnis Untermassig-massig ist 5-10: 1. Dennoch bin ich dabei, mich dem Thema zu widmen, denn den Zander gilts noch anzukreuzen auf meinem Fischartenposter. Und bis ich der Missus leckeres Filet präsentieren kann, werden wohl noch Jahre vergehen, denn noch hab ich keinen gefangen; nur maßig darf mit; der erste maßige darf wieder schwimmen, so will´s der Brauch; und selbst wenn: Was soll ich so einen prachtvollen Burschen umkloppen und dann ungeschickt fetzenfilets schneiden, mit Gräten drin und Schuppen dran?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich höre auch von guten Zanderfängen in der Spree, Sir Kochtiof hat einen vor meinen Augen an meiner Stelle gefangen, und selbst ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit den einen oder anderen Biss auf Köderfisch- natürlich vergeigt.
> Das Problem: Alle Quellen sind sich einig, das Verhältnis Untermassig-massig ist 5-10: 1. Dennoch bin ich dabei, mich dem Thema zu widmen, denn den Zander gilts noch anzukreuzen auf meinem Fischartenposter. Und bis ich der Missus leckeres Filet präsentieren kann, werden wohl noch Jahre vergehen, denn noch hab ich keinen gefangen; nur maßig darf mit; der erste maßige darf wieder schwimmen, so will´s der Brauch; und selbst wenn: Was soll ich so einen prachtvollen Burschen umkloppen und dann ungeschickt fetzenfilets schneiden, mit Gräten drin und Schuppen dran?


Ich muss sagen, das Trottingwochenende mit dir hat meine Köderfischbeschaffung revolutioniert. Die Fuldawinzdöbel sind eine Macht! Aber sag, welche Ruten hast du dir geholt und als Rollen sind wohl die von dir begehrten Okuma Longbow vorgesehen? Du hast nen Biss
*ed*
Davon ab nimmt dir niemand feinmotorisches ungeschick ab  bin gespannt von deinen Zanderansitzen zu hören


----------



## Andal

@Minimax seit ich vor 2 Jahren bei Zandern auf Eisen, sprich Blinker umgestiegen bin, klappt es sogar sehr gut.


----------



## Tricast

Der Ükel ist gemeingefährlich!! Beweise lassen sich seitenweise finden. Bisher ganz unbescholtene Bürger und Angler ordern bei Ali haufenweise Nottinghamrollen auch Pin genannt und machen sich am Wasser damit zum Affen. Andere propagieren den Einsatz von alten unbrauchbaren Ruten wo die Spitze schon runterhängt und die noch nicht einmal einen Rollenhalter haben. Wieder andere schwatzen einen voll und wollen uns unbescholtene Angler überreden solch italienischen Unfug namens Bolo zu kaufen; dabei reichte uns immer eine beringte Stippe. Auch eine gekaufte Pose oder Schwimmer ist nicht mehr gut genug, es müssen jetzt handgefertigte und gedrechselte Schwanenfederbissanzeiger sein. Oder der Wahn mit den Nubsies, wo keiner weiß was das überhaupt ist. Aber auf eine einfache Frage keine Antwort bekommt. Solch ein Forum gehört verboten oder zumindest unter Beobachtung der Geheimen-Angelpolizei gestellt!!

Liebe Grüße meine Freunde
Heinz

Aber auf eine einfache Frage keine Antwort bekommt.

Wo bekomme ich Petermännchen her? Habe sie schon lange nicht mehr im Angelladen gesehen und meine Bestände gehen zur Neige.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich noch Suche ist ein entscheidendes Kleinteil, nämlich diese Schnurclips zum befestigen an der Rute um bei offenen Bügel Spannung auf die Schnur zu kriegen, die aber auf den leisesten Zuppler die Schnur freigeben. Gibt's ja einige, habt ihr Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen? Wie ermittle ich die passende Größe, nirgendwo sind Masse angegeben, nur gross oder klein? Das Gehampel mit den Gummibändern nervt mich ungemein.
> hg
> Minimax



Büroklammer und Tesafilm, fertig ist dein Schnurclip.
Klemmen bei mir genauso seit einigen Jahren an den Stellfischruten und erfüllen bestens ihren Dienst.

Als Büroklammer aber bitte große beschichtete dann nehmen.


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf , dochdoch, was Posenloses Angeln angeht, besonders in der nacht bin ich.. nun.. speziell gefordert, im Sinne von Sturzhelm, Wachsmalkreide und Kreispapier. Aber ich kann mich sooo doll freuen!
Mein neues Pärchen ist für die Spitzenlose Nachtangelei an der Spree ausgewählt- Meine Mittleren Feeder werden vom Wind und ihrer Wibbelei behindert, meine ganzen Avonprinzessinnen sind zu leicht und vor allem zu englisch-weich, und dieses Balzerungetüm und sein geplanter Pelzerersatz sind für das Hindernisfreie und Kleinexemplarhaltige Gewässer overgunned und auch nicht mein Stil.
Eigentlich wär ein Pärchen Stander 1,75Barbenruten in 11 ideal, ob mit Glocke oder waagerecht mit Silizium. Aber dem Steht meine eiserne Doktrin der Dreiteilung entgegen.
Jedenfalls suche ich nun mein glück für das Spitzenlose, Mittlere Grundangeln in der schönen Jahreszeit bei der guten alten Daiwa Tornado Z 3,30 in 10-50 gr (lass dich nicht täuschen, ich habe gute Grunde das reale Wurfgewicht höher anzusetzen).
Besitzer Alter kleiner Longbows trennen sich scheinbar nicht gerne von ihnen, und das aus gutem Grund. Daher wird nun bis auf weiteres die ebenfalls gute alte Fox Eos 5000, millionenfach erprobt mein neues Standardmuster in der Klasse. 
Das sollte mir die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten für die kommenden Nachtansitze, auch auf Spitzköpfe und Randalebrassen an die Hand geben


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Ükel ist gemeingefährlich!! Beweise lassen sich seitenweise finden. Bisher ganz unbescholtene Bürger und Angler ordern bei Ali haufenweise Nottinghamrollen auch Pin genannt und machen sich am Wasser damit zum Affen. Andere propagieren den Einsatz von alten unbrauchbaren Ruten wo die Spitze schon runterhängt und die noch nicht einmal einen Rollenhalter haben. Wieder andere schwatzen einen voll und wollen uns unbescholtene Angler überreden solch italienischen Unfug namens Bolo zu kaufen; dabei reichte uns immer eine beringte Stippe. Auch eine gekaufte Pose oder Schwimmer ist nicht mehr gut genug, es müssen jetzt handgefertigte und gedrechselte Schwanenfederbissanzeiger sein. Oder der Wahn mit den Nubsies, wo keiner weiß was das überhaupt ist. Aber auf eine einfache Frage keine Antwort bekommt. Solch ein Forum gehört verboten oder zumindest unter Beobachtung der Geheimen-Angelpolizei gestellt!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße meine Freunde
> Heinz
> 
> Aber auf eine einfache Frage keine Antwort bekommt.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich Petermännchen her? Habe sie schon lange nicht mehr im Angelladen gesehen und meine Bestände gehen zur Neige.


Ein Leben ohne Nubsies ist möglich - aber sinnlos!


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Nottinghamrollen auch Pin genannt (…)
> Wo bekomme ich Petermännchen her? Habe sie schon lange nicht mehr im Angelladen gesehen und meine Bestände gehen zur Neige.



Danke, Heinz, 
Freunde, lasst uns häufiger "Nottinghamrolle" statt Pin sagen, ist einfach schöner und stellt den histrischen Bezug her!

Tschaa, zu den Petermännchen... Mach doch ne Wattwanderung barfuss und wenn Du krampfend und mit Schaum vor dem Mund zusammenbrichts hast Du eins gefunden, Nur noch vom Fuss abkoppeln.. voila!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf , dochdoch, was Posenloses Angeln angeht, besonders in der nacht bin ich.. nun.. speziell gefordert, im Sinne von Sturzhelm, Wachsmalkreide und Kreispapier. Aber ich kann mich sooo doll freuen!
> Mein neues Pärchen ist für die Spitzenlose Nachtangelei an der Spree ausgewählt- Meine Mittleren Feeder werden vom Wind und ihrer Wibbelei behindert, meine ganzen Avonprinzessinnen sind zu leicht und vor allem zu englisch-weich, und dieses Balzerungetüm und sein geplanter Pelzerersatz sind für das Hindernisfreie und Kleinexemplarhaltige Gewässer overgunned und auch nicht mein Stil.
> Eigentlich wär ein Pärchen Stander 1,75Barbenruten in 11 ideal, ob mit Glocke oder waagerecht mit Silizium. Aber dem Steht meine eiserne Doktrin der Dreiteilung entgegen.
> Jedenfalls suche ich nun mein glück für das Spitzenlose, Mittlere Grundangeln in der schönen Jahreszeit bei der guten alten Daiwa Tornado Z 3,30 in 10-50 gr (lass dich nicht täuschen, ich habe gute Grunde das reale Wurfgewicht höher anzusetzen).
> Besitzer Alter kleiner Longbows trennen sich scheinbar nicht gerne von ihnen, und das aus gutem Grund. Daher wird nun bis auf weiteres die ebenfalls gute alte Fox Eos 5000, millionenfach erprobt mein neues Standardmuster in der Klasse.
> Das sollte mir die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten für die kommenden Nachtansitze, auch auf Spitzköpfe und Randalebrassen an die Hand geben


Die alten Tornados sind ein Träumchen. Hab eine 12 ft., 3-teilig, bis 40 gr. ... die Zander- und Schleienrute schlechthin!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Die alten Tornados sind ein Träumchen. Hab eine 12 ft., 3-teilig, bis 40 gr. ... die Zander- und Schleienrute schlechthin!


Wer weiss wie die aktuelle Gemeration ist. Von der Firma Daiwa wurde ich noch nie enttäuscht, wenn ichs recht überlege, und bin optimistisch das die Ruten meinen Erwartungen entsprechen. Sind ja auch ne Weile in dem Portfolio,


----------



## daci7

Der Ükel ist eine Rotte.
Ohne Leitbache aber komischerweise mit vielen kapitalen Ebern und jungen Keilern die es noch werden wollen.

Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen: warum steht hier jeder auf so komische Blätteraufgüsse?!
Ich bleib dann bei Filterkaffe (ja, mit kurzem 'e') aus der Thermoskanne, Hopfenkaltschorle und Wasser.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei nur der Captain der USS Enterprise Earl Grey trinken darf ohne negativ aufzufallen, ich empfehle für den Ansitz einen strammen Assam oder Ceylon da relativ unempfindlich was das Wasser angeht



Ohoho ... der feine Herr... gutes schottisches lebenswasser kanner nicht schätzen aber bei "Teeeeee" kanner plötzlich den mineralgehalt des Quellwassers riechen?! ;P

PS: ich hab meinen Aalruten ja seit Menschengedenken Haarclips mit Tesa ... funktioniert prima und man hat verschiedene "Haltepunkte".


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bleib dann bei* Filterkaffe* (ja, mit kurzem 'e')



Holla, die Waldfe!


----------



## geomas

3-teilige Ruten: vermutlich werd ich schlecht schlafen. 
Nix für mich. Dann lieber gleich vierteilige und die dann 2-geteilt transportieren.

Ein schönes Wochenende allerseits, ob am Wasser oder sonstwo.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Zandern, @Andal. Bei uns ist das auch, wie Mini es sagt: bis zu 90% Kleinkram. 

Plant jemand, heute loszugehen? Ich scheue mich bei 33 Grad ein wenig. Dabei hätte ich mehr als genug Vorhaben abzuarbeiten


----------



## geomas

Allen, die am Wasser der Hitze trotzen viel Erfolg!

Heute wirds bei mir nix mit dem Pietschen, aber morgen am späten Nachmittag/Abend hab ich Zeit.
Wenigstens der Gang zum Fluß nebenan sollte drin sein.

Ab Montag sollen die Temperaturen deutlich fallen. Hmm.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Zandern, @Andal. Bei uns ist das auch, wie Mini es sagt: bis zu 90% Kleinkram.
> 
> Plant jemand, heute loszugehen? Ich scheue mich bei 33 Grad ein wenig. Dabei hätte ich mehr als genug Vorhaben abzuarbeiten


Die kleinen werden auch mal ansehnlich groß.

Bei den Temperaturen, die mal wieder und hoffentlich zum letzten Male angesagt sind, verweigere ich jede Aktivität.


----------



## rutilus69

Bei dem Wetter bleibe ich auch lieber zu Hause. Vielleicht geht es morgen früh für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser, solange die Temperaturen noch erträglich sind.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ab Montag sollen die Temperaturen deutlich fallen. Hmm.



Genau deswegen war ich noch am hadern, wer weiß, was der Wetterwechsel mit den Fischen macht. Hab mich deswegen dazu entschlossen, heute Abend noch Trotten zu gehen und mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit dann auf Wurm am Grund für die Döbel umzustellen


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen war ich noch am hadern, wer weiß, was der Wetterwechsel mit den Fischen macht.



Die werden höchsten 1-3 Tage etwas zögerlicher beissen, vielleicht an anderen Stellen, aber dann treibt sie der Hunger wieder richtig an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute ist es hier schon Recht windig und der Luftdruck geht steil runter.
Die Karpfen mögen das anscheinend nicht.
Jedenfalls sind keine Aktivitäten zu sehen und beißen tun bisher Brachsen.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Tschaa, zu den Petermännchen... Mach doch ne Wattwanderung barfuss und wenn Du krampfend und mit Schaum vor dem Mund zusammenbrichts hast Du eins gefunden, Nur noch vom Fuss abkoppeln.. voila!



@Minimax : Du bist ein kleiner Schelm!  Was ich suche sind kleine Drahtösen zum befestigen von z.B. Posen auf der Schnur. Ich verwende diese wirklich kleinen und leichten Ösen gerne für die Posen Grey Canal oder Stillwater Blue und da wir im Ükel ja unseren Affen auch Zucker geben möchte ich die Plastickschlauch Adapter nicht nehmen.

Liebe Grüße mein Freund
Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Petri!


----------



## Andal

Hier ziehen auch die ersten Wolken auf. Aber es ist immer noch (zu) warm, dampfig und schwül. Aber für die kommenden Tage sieht es laut Wetterbericht gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hier knallt die Sonne bei 30 Grad 
Da geh ich nicht raus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier 33grad aber ich sitze im Schatten (und schwitze trotzdem etwas).


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sieht's aus.


----------



## Hering 58

Bei uns knallt die Sonne bei 31 Grad.Da geh ich nicht raus.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute ist es hier schon Recht windig und der Luftdruck geht steil runter.
> Die Karpfen mögen das anscheinend nicht.
> Jedenfalls sind keine Aktivitäten zu sehen und beißen tun bisher Brachsen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329222


Dickes Petri Prof,bei dem Wetter Angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.

Noch ein kurzer Blick auf den abendlichen See.....


----------



## Hering 58

Da hast du aber ein schmuckes Angle Paradies,Prof


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil @Professor Tinca
Bei der Hitze kann man es nur im Schatten aushalten. Nur die Harten komm im Garten. Und du gehörst dazu. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Biss und wieder n Brachsen....


----------



## phirania

Hier sind auch nur Ballerköpfe unterwegs..


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute ist es hier schon Recht windig und der Luftdruck geht steil runter.
> Die Karpfen mögen das anscheinend nicht.
> Jedenfalls sind keine Aktivitäten zu sehen und beißen tun bisher Brachsen.



Nabend Jungs,
Angelkumpel und ich waren heut an einem idyllischen kleinen Tonsee, auch hier warens muckelige 31 Grad. Im laufe des Nachmittages frischte der Wind ebenfalls auf und trieb Staubwolken aus den sonnendurchglühten Feldwegen und märkischen Chausseen über die Felder, als raste die Postkutsche nach Santa Fe vom leibhaftigen getrieben darüber hinweg. Wir aber sassen unterhalb des Weges am Ufer unter Schattigen Bäumen, und der Glost erreichte uns von Zeit zu Zeit als kühlendes Lüftchen. Angelkumpel starb dennoch ein bisschen, und erfrischte sich als echter Brandenburger von Zeit zu Zeit mit einem Bade, mit Rücksicht auf die Fische und mein Zartgefühl freundlicherweise ausser Sicht. Ich hingegen geniesse die angenehme Wärme, wobei ich zugebe, die obersten zwei (!) Hemdknöpfe geöffnet und die Stulpen meiner John Wilsons runtergekrempelt zu haben. Aber as war ja auch niemand in der Nähe.
Aber Fischmässig wars eher mau, dicht hinter der dem Ufer fiel das Seelein direkt auf drei Meter, zur Mitte hin bis auf 5 und 8 m ab. EInige Nanoplötzen und Kleinstbarsche mümmelten Lustlis an den Ködern und später gabs dann doch ne richtige kleine Kleinfischbeissphase. Bei der Gelegenheit haben sich einige Freiwillige gemeldet, die mir dann zu einem stattlichen Barsch und einem vorwitzigen kleinen Hecht -beide innerhalb von zwanzig Minuten verhalfen. Der Hecht hatte schon vorher Angelkumpel eine gehakte Plötze stibitzt, das ist ihm nun schon zum X-ten Male passiert, er sollte wirklich Drillinge in seinen Stippmontagen einbinden. Danach schwieg der See wieder, und dann gings auch bald ans Packen. Ob der Tonsee sein Geheimnis bewahrt hat, ob da halt nichts drin ist, obs der Luftdruck war, man weiss es nicht. Vermutlich können wir einfach nicht so gut angeln. Was solls, Ein wunderschöner, erholsamer Angeltag wars allemal- und ich habe meine ersten Fische auf Köfi gefangen,
herzlich
Euer Minimax

EDIT: Petri, lieber Prof, zu den Hitzebrassen!

@Tricast ich ahnte schon, dass da ein Doppelsinn hintersteckt- Du meinst also diese kleinen Metallbögen, deren Rechtwinklig abgeknickten Enden jeweils mit einem Posengummi auf der Schnur Befestigt werden? Vermutlich nennt man sie Petermännchen, weil sie mit ihren Spitzen, Scharfen Enden ständig die Schnur stechen und beschädigen. Ich hatte die ganz früher mal, bin aber davon schnell wieder abgekommen. Man kann sie sich übrigens gut selbst biegen, aus weichem Messingdraht, dessen enden man aber mit feinstem Sandpapier entschärfen muss. Im Laden habe ich sie schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Bei 37 Grad war ich schon stippen. Meine Rute war so heiß, das ich sie kaum anfassen konnte. Also an sich bin ich ein sehr vernünftiger Mensch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Bin erst um 20Uhr raus.
Aber mit dem Mountainbike durch den Wald 
Immer schön am Rand von der Gewitterfront, da ist es angenehm frisch


----------



## Kochtopf

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Bei 37 Grad war ich schon stippen. Meine Rute war so heiß, das ich sie kaum anfassen konnte. Also an sich bin ich ein sehr vernünftiger Mensch.


Wir saßen mal bei 38° am Rhein und kein Lüftchen ging... aber die grundeln haben uns nicht im Stich gelassen die Steinpackung erhält da schon recht unangenehme Eigenschaften


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax Petri.Netter kleiner Angel bericht.


----------



## Minimax

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Minimax Petri.Netter kleiner Angel bericht.



VIelen Dank, mein Lieber. es war aja auch ein nettes kleines Angeln, und Kumpel und ich habens sehr genossen, nach so langer Zeit mal wieder gemeinsam am Wasser gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Angelkumpel und ich waren heut an einem idyllischen kleinen Tonsee, auch hier warens muckelige 31 Grad. Im laufe des Nachmittages frischte der Wind ebenfalls auf und trieb Staubwolken aus den sonnendurchglühten Feldwegen und märkischen Chausseen über die Felder, als raste die Postkutsche nach Santa Fe vom leibhaftigen getrieben darüber hinweg. Wir aber sassen unterhalb des Weges am Ufer unter Schattigen Bäumen, und der Glost erreichte uns von Zeit zu Zeit als kühlendes Lüftchen. Angelkumpel starb dennoch ein bisschen, und erfrischte sich als echter Brandenburger von Zeit zu Zeit mit einem Bade, mit Rücksicht auf die Fische und mein Zartgefühl freundlicherweise ausser Sicht. Ich hingegen geniesse die angenehme Wärme, wobei ich zugebe, die obersten zwei (!) Hemdknöpfe geöffnet und die Stulpen meiner John Wilsons runtergekrempelt zu haben. Aber as war ja auch niemand in der Nähe.
> Aber Fischmässig wars eher mau, dicht hinter der dem Ufer fiel das Seelein direkt auf drei Meter, zur Mitte hin bis auf 5 und 8 m ab. EInige Nanoplötzen und Kleinstbarsche mümmelten Lustlis an den Ködern und später gabs dann doch ne richtige kleine Kleinfischbeissphase. Bei der Gelegenheit haben sich einige Freiwillige gemeldet, die mir dann zu einem stattlichen Barsch und einem vorwitzigen kleinen Hecht -beide innerhalb von zwanzig Minuten verhalfen. Der Hecht hatte schon vorher Angelkumpel eine gehakte Plötze stibitzt, das ist ihm nun schon zum X-ten Male passiert, er sollte wirklich Drillinge in seinen Stippmontagen einbinden. Danach schwieg der See wieder, und dann gings auch bald ans Packen. Ob der Tonsee sein Geheimnis bewahrt hat, ob da halt nichts drin ist, obs der Luftdruck war, man weiss es nicht. Vermutlich können wir einfach nicht so gut angeln. Was solls, Ein wunderschöner, erholsamer Angeltag wars allemal- und ich habe meine ersten Fische auf Köfi gefangen,
> herzlich
> Euer Minimax
> 
> EDIT: Petri, lieber Prof, zu den Hitzebrassen!
> 
> @Tricast ich ahnte schon, dass da ein Doppelsinn hintersteckt- Du meinst also diese kleinen Metallbögen, deren Rechtwinklig abgeknickten Enden jeweils mit einem Posengummi auf der Schnur Befestigt werden? Vermutlich nennt man sie Petermännchen, weil sie mit ihren Spitzen, Scharfen Enden ständig die Schnur stechen und beschädigen. Ich hatte die ganz früher mal, bin aber davon schnell wieder abgekommen. Man kann sie sich übrigens gut selbst biegen, aus weichem Messingdraht, dessen enden man aber mit feinstem Sandpapier entschärfen muss. Im Laden habe ich sie schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


Mein herzlichste Petri zu den Köfi Fischen (und den andern auch). Drillinge, einzelhaken?! Danke für den Bericht, du hast hier gefehlt! Heute kam eine Depesche aus Berlin, ich kann das gute Stück morgen Abend in der Nähe der Edermündung testen, vielen Dank, mein teuerster Klon


----------



## Tikey0815

Hier zieht gerade ein Gewitter durch


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir saßen mal bei 38° am Rhein und kein Lüftchen ging... aber die grundeln haben uns nicht im Stich gelassen die Steinpackung erhält da schon recht unangenehme Eigenschaften


Ich war ebenfalls an Vater Rhein unterwegs. Leichtes Gepäck und feedern verträgt sich irgendwie nicht ...






Ich hab mich dann schon im Schatten der Brücke niedergelassen.  




Das angeln war zeitweise regelrecht stressig... an eine zweite Rute war nicht zu denken. Ich war froh wenn ich zwischendurch mal Eine rauchen konnte. Es gab ein buntes Sammelsurium aus etlichen Alanden einigen Brassen und ein paar Nasen - alle unter 50cm, einige aber knapp dran. Rotaugen und Grundeln sind zwischendurch auch reingekommen.





Beim Einpacken gings dann richtig rund. Erst nur ein wenig Wind und dann tat sich der Himmel auf und alles kam runter... ich war binnen einer halben Minute nass bis auf die Unterhose, der halbe Strand ist mir um die Ohren geflogen und ich war froh, dass ich alle Plörren wieder in die Karre gekriegt hab.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Vielen lieben Dank für den netten Bericht und ein dickes Petri Heil für dich und deinem Angelkumpel.
Soll das jetzt eine Beschwerde sein, dass der Tonsee nicht mehr hergegeben hat? Hat doch alles wunderbar geklappt. Nach dem Bericht zu urteilen, war doch genug Bewegung im Spiel. Seh es gelassen. 
Aber wie immer eine tolle Story

@daci7 Auch dir ein herzliches Petri von meiner Seite. Da hat es aber der Wettergott nicht gut mit dir gemeint.
Ist schon ätzend, wenn man von so einem Unwetter überrascht wird.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Petri daci7. Schöne Fotos und Spaß hattest du ja auch.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein herzlichste Petri zu den Köfi Fischen (und den andern auch). Drillinge, einzelhaken?! Danke für den Bericht, du hast hier gefehlt! Heute kam eine Depesche aus Berlin, ich kann das gute Stück morgen Abend in der Nähe der Edermündung testen, vielen Dank, mein teuerster Klon



So rasch schon? Das Freut mich, dann schau obs Dir zusagt.
Der Köderfisch, eine recht schlanke Plötzen die sicher über 10, aber deutlich unter 15cm war 12vllt, wurden waagerecht schwebend an einer 6g Pose im Mittelwasser angeboten, mit zwei kleinen Drillingen am Stahl. Hört sich overgunned an, ist aber fischschonend, da sofortiger Anhieb möglich. Der Barsch, einen mü über 30, war also sehr optimistisch, vielleicht wollte er auch nur spielen. Beim Säubern gerade (er wurde auf dem Altar meiner schlemmenden Göttin Mrs. Minimax, die in letzter Zeit beunruhigend Kleopatrahafte Kinskis hinlegt als Beschwichtigungsopfer dargebracht) fand ich in dem Fisch eine halbverdaute 8cm Plötze, dies dürfte wohl eher seiner Diät entsprechen und ist ein wichitger Hinweis für die Köderwahl in Zukunft.
Für das untermassige Hechtlein war der kaum abgenutzte Köderfisch kein Problem, er hats deutlich von unten mittig angesprochen- und die vielen FLuken der Drillinge haben einen Sofortanschlag ermöglicht, so das es ganz am Maulrand gehakt war- der kleine Naseweis stand noch eine ganze Weile im klaren Flachwasser, erstaunt, indigniert und vermutlich mit Zahschmerzen. aber um eine Erfahrung reicher. Irgendwann hat er sich dann mit gekränkten Stolz getrollt. Viel Glück auf seinen Wegen, und möge ihm dies eine Lehre sein. Es ist eine gefährliche Welt als Kleinhecht.


----------



## phirania

Hier kommt gerade so richtig was an Regen runter.
Und Gewittert auch recht kräftig


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Hier kommt gerade so richtig was an Regen runter.
> Und Gewittert auch recht kräftig


Die Gewitter sorgen für Abkühlung. Ich habe nichts dagegen.


----------



## Minimax

@daci7 vielen Dank für den Bericht, hört sich ja nach einer tollen Strecke an, also Petri! Jetzt bloss das Gerödel gut Durchtrocknen lassen, nicht das in den Taschen und Futteralen ein flauschiger Pelz wächst, oder sich die beliebten Schwarzen Flecken einstellen, ist unter diesen Bedingungen eine Sache weniger Stunden!


----------



## TobBok

Ich melde mich mal nach einer halben Ewigkeit, vielen privaten und gesundheitlichen Problemen zurück.
Bin mittlerweile auch regelmäßig zum Angeln gekommen....
Das Üben von Knoten hatte ich in der Zwischenzeit genug Zeit dazu in meinen Ausphasen (Palomar-Knoten, diverse Schlaufen etc, nur Schnur an Schnur muss ich noch üben).
Nun bin ich in der letzten Zeit (seit Mitte August) regelmäßig an der Aller mit leichtem Tackle unterwegs (leichte Grundrute mit Rollblei) und verhafte mit Wurm in der letzten Zeit einige schöne Döbel, das eine oder andere größere Rotauge, ein paar echt schöne Barsche. Und diese invasiven Schwarzmaul-Grundeln. Aber die sind halt einfach da....was soll man machen. Die Technik an sich ist zwar nicht sonderlich komplex...aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. 
Ich habe aber auch @Tobias85 nicht vergessen, dem ich den Test der Shimano Mini Float Ruten versprochen habe. Diese habe ich jetzt endlich mit Rollen ausgestattet, muss jetzt nur noch dazu kommen die Montagen zu knoten. Und wenn mein Beetle dann auch endlich wieder funktioniert, dann kann ich endlich mal mehr als nur eine Rute und dem Fahrrad los.


----------



## daci7

Hängt schon alles in der Garage und trocknet vor sich hin - spätestens am Montag muss das Zeug auch schon wieder raus ... ich hab da einen Geheimtipp für Karpfen und Karauschen bekommen


----------



## Minimax

Was mich etwas nervt: Genauso wie die grossen drei der Fulda gingen die beiden Köfi-Liebhaber auf mein Balzerungetüm. Sicherlich eine gut verarbeitete Rute, mit garnicht schlechten Eigenschaften, wie ich gemerkt habe und auch zugebe. Und scheinbar liegt der Blick der Angelgötter wohlwollend auf ihr. Es ist eine Fürchterlich unelegante Rute,  ein Eisenschwein, damals aus der Not in irgendeinem Angelshop, der vor Ladenschluss noch erreichbar war überteuert gekauft. Ein Brauereipferd in meinem Stall edelster feinnerviger Renner. Von Balzer, Balzer, eine Eisbein-und-Sauerkraut-Rute. Und auf der Griffkappe prangt ein Totenkopf, und der Blank ist so Schwer und der Blank ist so Dick, und Balzer und "Diabolo" steht drauf- aber einfach entfernen und irgendwas unleserliches mit weisser Tusche Draufschreiben wäre nicht rechtens.
Diese Rute ist geschmacklos, laut, peinlich und im Leben nicht würde ich mich mit Ihr im Restaurant oder der Oper sehen lassen, aber sie kann Kochen und ist verdammt gut im Bett. Ich glaube ich liebe sie. Tschja, nun hamwa den Salat.


----------



## Andal

Beeindruckend, dass du die Rute bei all dem Unsex überhaupt anfassen magst. Ich habe so ein grauenvolles Ungerät von Exori, das mich mit seinen Katalogwerten geblendet hat. Aber weil es ein Kauf in der Bucht war, ging auch keine Rückgabe. Der Stecken ist so greislig, dass er hinter dem Schrank lagert und noch nie das Wasser sah. Womöglich ist sie gar nicht schlecht, aber einfach zu schiach, um sich damit sehe zu lassen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Beeindruckend, dass du die Rute bei all dem Unsex überhaupt anfassen magst. Ich habe so ein grauenvolles Ungerät von Exori, das mich mit seinen Katalogwerten geblendet hat. Aber weil es ein Kauf in der Bucht war, ging auch keine Rückgabe. Der Stecken ist so greislig, dass er hinter dem Schrank lagert und noch nie das Wasser sah. Womöglich ist sie gar nicht schlecht, aber einfach zu schiach, um sich damit sehe zu lassen.



Tja, aber das Ding nach diesen Guten Fängen einfach ausmustern oder alberner- und geldverbrennenderweise irgendwas gleiches Inseliges bestellen geht auch nicht. Übrigens wars ein unüberlegter Kauf -am nächsten Tag wollten wir Köfiangeln auf Hecht ausprobieren, und keine meiner Matchruten schien mir geeignet. Eigentlich besetzt sie die Planstelle für die Hälfte eines Pelzer Bondage Cork Pärchens, ist aber in der Performance sehr viel besser. Vielleicht sollt ich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und ihr ein Schwesterlein gönnen. Sie hats nicht so mit Messer und Gabel, sie wird nie eine Lady sein und immer ein deutsch-kontinentaler Allround Trampel bleiben. Aber Hey, der Segen der Götter liegt auf ihr, und sie ist wesentlich leistungsfähiger als ihre Papierdaten versprechen. Wenn da nicht dieser unselige Schriftzug wäre, und vor allem der Totenkopf am Butt End:


----------



## geomas

Haha, so ne häßliche Rute hab ich auch und suche nach einem Zwilling: ne Mitchell Stellfischrute.

Petri heil, @Minimax , auch in Richtung Rhein, @daci7 ! und ein herzliches Petri aber logo in Richtung sehr östliches D, lieber @Professor Tinca !


----------



## geomas

@TobBok - willkommen zurück an Board!


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok - willkommen zurück an Board!


Danke dir geomas.
Werde jetzt mal alle paar Tage hier reinschauen! Vllt auch mal Bilder posten..


----------



## Tobias85

@TobBok: Schön, dass du zurück bist 

War ja doch ganz schön was los im Ükelland heute, ein dickes Petri an all die mutigen, die sich dem Wetter widersetzt haben. 

Aus meinem Plan, am Bach erstmal zu trotten, wurde leider nichts, Kraut und Dürre machten mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Stattdessen hab ich mich an andrer Stelle nieder gelassen und hab ab der späten Dämmerung mit Wurm auf die Döbel gewartet, die da in dem Bach schwimmen - und auf die Schleien, die in diesem Wiesenbach nach Berichten aus inzwischen drei verschiedenen Quellen auch vorkommen sollen! Ein anderer Angler gesellte sich noch zu mir, wollte Hechte blinkern. Ich überließ ihm erstmal den Vortritt, da ich ja sowieso erst im dunkeln angeln wollte, damit mit die Barsche nicht die ganzen Würmer wegfressen. Einen Hecht fing er nicht, dafür ergab sich ein anregendes und spannendes Gespräch über Gewässer, Methoden usw. usf. Ich weiß jetzt z.B., dass ich ganz nah an meinem Wohnort einen kleinen, aber feinen Teich mit Karauschen habe - ne Genehmigung dafür zu bekommen wird das Problem werden. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

So gegen 22h hab ich meine Drennan Stickpose (auf die man übrigens ganz wunderbar ein 3mm-Minikicklicht mit dem beiliegenden Gummischlauch draufsetzen kann) vor meinen Füßen neben einem Krautfeld geparkt, am Haken zwei Dendros. In der Ferne tobten ein paar Gewitter, während ich selbst unter sternenklarem Himmel die laue Nachtluft genießen konnte. Zwischendurch durften die beiden Würmer ein paar Runden im Hauptströmungskarussell drehen, wo sie dann tatsächlich vom haken stibitzt wurden, ohne dass ich es mitbekam. Also wieder neben das Krautfeld gesetzt diesmal mit Tauwurm. Um kurz vor 12 gab's dann tatsächlich einen Biss. Natürlich war ich abgelenkt und hab den Biss erst mitbekommen, als der Fisch schon tief im Kraut steckte. Ich konnt ihn Stückweise lösen, indem ich die Schnur auf Spannung gehalten hab, mit jedem Kopfschütteln hat er sich dann selbst ein kleines Stück mehr aus dem Kraut befreit. Nach einer Minute war die Pose schon in der Luft, der Fisch war fast frei - und die Schnur reißt direkt an der Bebleiung... Ich tippe auf Aal oder Schleie, ein Döbel fühlt sich anders an und zieht nicht vor den Anhieb schon direkt ins Kraut. Umso bitterer, es wäre vielleicht meine erste Schleie, meine Prima Tinca gewesen. 

Kurz nachdem ich die Rute neu montiert hatte, musste ich gewitterbedingt dann doch das Feld räumen und saß nur wenige Sekunden vor dem beginnenden Platzregen wieder im Auto. Alles in allem ärgert es mich natürlich maßlos, dass ich nicht aufgepasst, den Biss verpasst und so wohl mein Franzosentum besiegelt habe, andrerseits war's ein wirklich schöner Abend. Das wird aber auf keinen Fall mein letzts Nachtangel am kleinen Bach gewesen sein, das steht fest


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> [...]Sie hats nicht so mit Messer und Gabel, sie wird nie eine Lady sein und immer ein deutsch-kontinentaler Allround Trampel bleiben. Aber Hey, der Segen der Götter liegt auf ihr, und sie ist wesentlich leistungsfähiger als ihre Papierdaten versprechen. Wenn da nicht dieser unselige Schriftzug wäre, und vor allem der Totenkopf am Butt End.


Jaj, dass kenne ich. Ich hab auch ein Pärchen solcher Prügel rumstehen. Zu manchen Anlässen kann man eben nicht seine feinen Damen ausführen, da kommt man lieber mit der Kirmes-Braut, auch wenn das Arschgeweih Fremdscham hervorruft, Sie weiß sich zu helfen Wenn's drauf ankommt


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, so ne häßliche Rute hab ich auch und suche nach einem Zwilling: ne Mitchell Stellfischrute !



Hach, endlich ein bekennender Ükelaner für das grobe Stippen. Entweder man Hasst sie oder man Hat sie. Und Mitchells werden doch im Moment sehr günstig angeboten. 



Andal schrieb:


> Beeindruckend, dass du die Rute bei all dem Unsex überhaupt anfassen magst. Ich habe so ein grauenvolles Ungerät von Exori, das mich mit seinen Katalogwerten geblendet hat. Aber weil es ein Kauf in der Bucht war, ging auch keine Rückgabe. Der Stecken ist so greislig, dass er hinter dem Schrank lagert und noch nie das Wasser sah. Womöglich ist sie gar nicht schlecht, aber einfach zu schiach, um sich damit sehe zu lassen.




Und was soll an diesen Dingern unsexy sein, Alles was sie sind ist doch unser Traum; Lang, Groß, nur mit zwei Händen zu bändigen.


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Gewitter sorgen für Abkühlung. Ich habe nichts dagegen.



Nun ja 10 Grad unterschied ist schon heftig
Aber passt schon.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Nun ja 10 Grad unterschied ist schon heftig
> Aber passt schon.


Aber die 30 +  und schwitzen wenn man nur sitzt auch keiner oder ?
20 bis 25 und trocken,da kann man alles machen draussen ,mehr brauch ich nicht zum wohlfühlen.
Was drüber geht ist Folter.


----------



## phirania

Solange es trocken bleibt nichts dagegen.
Und wenn man nicht als Franzose am Wasser agiert....
Sollte das heute ein schöner Angeltag werden.
Allen die heuer unterwegs sind viel Glück.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht, @Tobias85 ! 
Schade, daß Du das Rätsel nicht auflösen konntest.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern, die gestern trotz der Hitze draußen waren! 

Bei mir waren es bis heute morgen 4 Brachsen und dann hab ich eingepackt.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax dann solltest du vielleicht dem Trampel mal ein neues Kleid spendieren. Manchmal hilft es, wenn man das Äußere etwas aufpoliert.

Bei meiner Exori ist es leider vergebens. Da geht es mit, wie einem gewissen Richard Tudor mit einer Dame aus Kleve. Es geht eben einfach nicht!


----------



## phirania

Dank dem Wetterumsturz kann man sein Glück mal wieder am Kanal versuchen....
Gestern an der Werse war ja der Teufel los bei dem Wetter.
Zu Lande und auf dem Wasser waren ja nur Be....te unterwegs
Von rettet die Wale bis Tiermörder war alles zu hören.
Gut denn jeder hat seine Meinung
Aber ich stehe zu meinem Hobby dem Angeln.
Das lass ich mir nicht nehmen.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht, @Tobias85 !
> Schade, daß Du das Rätsel nicht auflösen konntest.



Aber das werd ich noch 



Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax dann solltest du vielleicht dem Trampel mal ein neues Kleid spendieren. Manchmal hilft es, wenn man das Äußere etwas aufpoliert.



Ich weiß nicht...Hersteller und Eigenschaften bleiben ja gleich und so wie ichs verstanden hab, sind das ja die Makel, die unseren Mini stören, oder? Klar sieht sie hinterher vielleicht schicker aus, aber wenn ich Mini wäre, würde ich dan die ganze Zeit dran denken, was sie wirklich ist.

Ist ein bisschen wie mit allem Selbstgebauten, ob Rute, Haus, Modellflugzeug: Die anderen können es am Schluss sonstwie schön finden, du selbst kennst immer die versteckten Makel und siehst das Ding mit anderen Augen


----------



## Andal

Darum das Wochenende denen, die nicht anders können. Unter der Woche ist wieder Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen!


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber das werd ich noch
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht...Hersteller und Eigenschaften bleiben ja gleich und so wie ichs verstanden hab, sind das ja die Makel, die unseren Mini stören, oder? Klar sieht sie hinterher vielleicht schicker aus, aber wenn ich Mini wäre, würde ich dan die ganze Zeit dran denken, was sie wirklich ist.
> 
> Ist ein bisschen wie mit allem Selbstgebauten, ob Rute, Haus, Modellflugzeug: Die anderen können es am Schluss sonstwie schön finden, du selbst kennst immer die versteckten Makel und siehst das Ding mit anderen Augen


Wenn du schwerpunktmäßig leichte, filigrane und von Haus aus schöne Match- und Ledgerruten gewöhnt bist, kommt dir jede kräftigere Rute wie ein Knüppel vor. Sicherlich wird aus einem groben Krampen, auch nicht mit noch so viel Kosmetik, keine Dame der Gesellschaft. Aber ein bisserl kann man schon machen.


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @TobBok: Schön, dass du zurück bist
> 
> War ja doch ganz schön was los im Ükelland heute, ein dickes Petri an all die mutigen, die sich dem Wetter widersetzt haben.
> 
> Aus meinem Plan, am Bach erstmal zu trotten, wurde leider nichts, Kraut und Dürre machten mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Stattdessen hab ich mich an andrer Stelle nieder gelassen und hab ab der späten Dämmerung mit Wurm auf die Döbel gewartet, die da in dem Bach schwimmen - und auf die Schleien, die in diesem Wiesenbach nach Berichten aus inzwischen drei verschiedenen Quellen auch vorkommen sollen! Ein anderer Angler gesellte sich noch zu mir, wollte Hechte blinkern. Ich überließ ihm erstmal den Vortritt, da ich ja sowieso erst im dunkeln angeln wollte, damit mit die Barsche nicht die ganzen Würmer wegfressen. Einen Hecht fing er nicht, dafür ergab sich ein anregendes und spannendes Gespräch über Gewässer, Methoden usw. usf. Ich weiß jetzt z.B., dass ich ganz nah an meinem Wohnort einen kleinen, aber feinen Teich mit Karauschen habe - ne Genehmigung dafür zu bekommen wird das Problem werden. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.
> 
> So gegen 22h hab ich meine Drennan Stickpose (auf die man übrigens ganz wunderbar ein 3mm-Minikicklicht mit dem beiliegenden Gummischlauch draufsetzen kann) vor meinen Füßen neben einem Krautfeld geparkt, am Haken zwei Dendros. In der Ferne tobten ein paar Gewitter, während ich selbst unter sternenklarem Himmel die laue Nachtluft genießen konnte. Zwischendurch durften die beiden Würmer ein paar Runden im Hauptströmungskarussell drehen, wo sie dann tatsächlich vom haken stibitzt wurden, ohne dass ich es mitbekam. Also wieder neben das Krautfeld gesetzt diesmal mit Tauwurm. Um kurz vor 12 gab's dann tatsächlich einen Biss. Natürlich war ich abgelenkt und hab den Biss erst mitbekommen, als der Fisch schon tief im Kraut steckte. Ich konnt ihn Stückweise lösen, indem ich die Schnur auf Spannung gehalten hab, mit jedem Kopfschütteln hat er sich dann selbst ein kleines Stück mehr aus dem Kraut befreit. Nach einer Minute war die Pose schon in der Luft, der Fisch war fast frei - und die Schnur reißt direkt an der Bebleiung... Ich tippe auf Aal oder Schleie, ein Döbel fühlt sich anders an und zieht nicht vor den Anhieb schon direkt ins Kraut. Umso bitterer, es wäre vielleicht meine erste Schleie, meine Prima Tinca gewesen.
> 
> Kurz nachdem ich die Rute neu montiert hatte, musste ich gewitterbedingt dann doch das Feld räumen und saß nur wenige Sekunden vor dem beginnenden Platzregen wieder im Auto. Alles in allem ärgert es mich natürlich maßlos, dass ich nicht aufgepasst, den Biss verpasst und so wohl mein Franzosentum besiegelt habe, andrerseits war's ein wirklich schöner Abend. Das wird aber auf keinen Fall mein letzts Nachtangel am kleinen Bach gewesen sein, das steht fest


Sehr schöner Angel Bericht.Bericht mal wenn du an dem Teich mit Karauschen warst.Ich habe schon lange keine Karausche mehr gefangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir sind hier nicht bei 'Pretty Woman' und die Rute ist nicht Julia Roberts! Aber ein derberes Mädel kann durchaus reizvoll sein, ist doch schön wenn sie sich nicht ziert.
Und nachts kommt es eben nicht auf schöngeföhnte Pocahontasmontagen an sondern es regieren Sargblei, Glocke und ewige Nacht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing ouh. Hegefischen angesagt? Erzähl mal, sehr interessant,
> hg
> Minimax



Wir haben von den Buhnen der Elbe aus unser jährliches Gruppenangeln gegen einen befreundeten Verein ausgetragen. Es war wieder einer dieser Tage, wo du die Brassen dem großen Fluss entreißen musstest, sonst heißt es "Blamieren statt Platzieren". Für mich fing das Drama aber schon kurz nach dem Ziehen der Lose an, weil der Buhnenkopf für die Elbe recht unüblich nur aus geschüttetem Packwerk der Klasse "Monsterklamotten" bestand. Ich bin dann in den Buhnenkessel ausgewichen und habe von dort aus die Strömungskante befischt. Hatte mir nicht gefallen, weil ich eigentlich mit 70 Gramm Körben etwas weiter in den Verlauf des Flusses rein wollte, was sich aufgrund der Entfernung und des Strömungsdruckes nun erledigt hatte (zuviel Schnur im Wasser, Rute zu Kurz, Entfernung zu Weit).

Nach dem Aufbau meiner Ausrüstung, ungefähr 7 Zigaretten in Serie, bin ich dann zum Loten übergegangen und musste mich für einen Spot entscheiden. Das 1,5 Meter tiefe Wasser mitten in der Strömungskante schien mir Produktiv, schön Sauerstoffreich und sicherlich von den Fischen frequentiert zu sein. Nach Zigarette Nummer 8 dann der Startschuss. 10 Körbe voll von Mais, Pellets, Maden und geschnittener Würmer sind vom Teufel getrieben auf dem Futterplatz gelandet. Ich wollte einen "mix of everything" ins Rennen schicken, um einen Backup-Plan in der Hinterhand zu haben. Die Pellets halten die Big Breams, der Mais döbeliert unter Umständen, die Würmer sind geliebt von den Skimmern und die Maden bewegen die Plötzen dieser Welt. Diese aggressive Futterstrategie sollten wegen der schweren Bedingungen eine breite Palette an Zielfischen ansprechen.

Eine Wurm/Made Kombi brachte mir dann auch eine Serie von 4 Brassen in den ersten 10 Minuten, kurioserweise war jeder Kontakt ein Fallbiss. Äußerst unüblich, weil die Fische zu 99% mit der Strömung flüchten. An diesem Tag zogen sie jedes mal quer in die Buhnen (schwammen also auf mich zu). Da ich einen festen Seitenarm gefischt hatte, hingen die Brassen meist von Selbst. Der Haken saß immer sehr weit Vorn im Maul, was sich beim Abhaken als Praktisch erweist. Beim Drill natürlich nicht so prickelnd. Nach den ersten 10 Minuten wurde der Takt an Bissen geringer, der Standfisch ließ sich auch Fallen, wanderte vielleicht sogar ab. Ich hielt dagegen und warf alle 2 Minuten einen neuen Korb, immer gefüllt mit vielen Ködern. Just a big river-story! Ich konnte in den ersten 90 Minuten einige weitere Brassen, sowie 2 Alande und einige Ükel fangen. Die Ükel ließ ich wieder frei, weil sie kein nennenwertes Gewicht bilden (war nicht klever, kommen wir später zu).

Meinen Wurftakt hielt ich weiterhin aufrecht für die nächste Stunde, weil ich die großen Brassen unbedingt bedienen und zumindest 2 Exemplare aus dem Schwarm bei diesem Wettkampf zaubern wollte. Die große Hitze, der fehlende Wind und der blaue Himmel waren aber keine guten Vorzeichen, ich rückte trotzdem nicht von meinem Plan ab. Es war kurz nach halb 10, da brach mein Futterplatz dann für eine gute Stunde ein. Ich hatte weder Schnurschwimmer, noch einen Biss nach 15 weiteren Minuten. Ich rotierte schließlich mit den Ködern, um eine Resonanz der Fische zu bekommen und setzte die Futtermittel im Korb anders ein. Nach 4 Körben mit Maden und drei Maden auf einem 16er-Haken fing ich einen kleinen Döbel, einen kleinen Rapfen und Ükelei. Die kleinen Fische waren also vorhanden, aber nicht mein Ziel. Da der werte Herr von Döbel den Schlund voller Mais hatte, widmete ich 15 weitere Minuten der Session dem Mais als Köder. Es wollte sich aber kein Fisch fangen lassen, worauf ich dann zunehmends unsicherer wurde.

Gegen halb 11 kehrte ich dann zum Matchplan zurück, schnitt wieder die Würmer und bot ein Stück Dendro samt einer Made an. Ich verlängerte den Wurftakt auf 5 Minuten und passte mich den defensiven Brassen wieder an. Es folgen weitere 6 Skimmer in den letzten 30 Minuten, was das Gewicht final nach oben brachte. Das Schlussignal war wegen der schicksalsbergähnlichen Temperaturen eine Erlösung, obgleich das Angeln super, super spannend war. Da ich die anderen Teilnehmer nicht sehen konnte, wusste ich auch nicht, wo ich mit meiner Ausbeute stand. Der Tag war aber schwer, ich hatte die Vermutung auf eine Top-3 Platzierung. Aus der Mitte wäre dieses Ergebnis nicht nur annehmbar, sondern auch Souverän. Sorgen bereitete mir lediglich die Taktik. Ein passiver Köder bei Sonnenschein ist oft nicht die beste Idee, wenn viele Weißfische aktiv sind und sich eher auf natürlich (treibende) angebotene Köder konzentrieren. Viele Teilnehmer waren mit der Stippe oder Bolo unterwegs, das war wieder so ein Unsicherheitsfaktor.

Die Eimer der anderen Angler beim Wiegen stimmten mich dann aber in Sicherheit. Viele Gewichte zwischen 1500 Gramm bis 2500 Gramm, nur 5 Teilnehmer mit einer ähnlichen oder vermeintlichen besseren Ausbeute. Ich landete mit 21 Fischen auf Platz 3 bei 34XX Gramm (habs schon wieder vergessen). Platz 4 lag mit 50 Gramm hinter mir, soviel zum Thema "ich setze die Ükel zurück, bringt ja kein Gewicht). Platz 2 hatte 3,800 Gramm und Platz 4,200 Gramm.

Am Ende hätte ich meinen Matchplan einfach durchziehen sollen und den "Trickshot" des Döbels und seinem Mais nicht auf dem Leim gehen dürfen. Ich hätte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit innerhalb einer Stunde weitere 1,5 Kilogramm fangen können (war der Schnitt der anderen beiden Stunden bei 3 Stunden Angelzeit). Eine weitere Beobachtung führte mich auch zum Grübeln, die ich mit einem anderen Teilnehmer geteilt hatte. Die Fische zogen auch bei ihm in die Buhnen nach einem Biss. Möglicherweise hielten sich die Brassen (warum auch immer) im sehr ruhigen Wasser auf. Mit der Feederrute in der Elbe muss ich mich aber auf einen Futterplatz festlegen, weil ich nicht genügend Futter für zwei Bahnen liefern kann. Ich würde mein Ei weggeben, um den gleichen Tag in der Buhne erneut angeln zu dürfen. Wat wäre da wohl bei rumgekommen?

Final bleibt zu schreiben: Große Flüsse sind kleine Schlampen, die an den schwierigsten Tagen verführt werden müssen. Meine Wurmeimer sind zumindest wieder um 300 Gramm leichter und neue Ideen im Anmarsch. Das Freundschaftsangeln war im Übrigen ein Koppeln, mein zugeloster Buddy fing 1,400 Gramm und wir landen somit knapp auf Platz 2 in der gesamten Wertung. Gibt schlimmeres, ich hätte aber mehr draus machen können.


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aber die 30 +  und schwitzen wenn man nur sitzt auch keiner oder ?
> 20 bis 25 und trocken,da kann man alles machen draussen ,mehr brauch ich nicht zum wohlfühlen.
> Was drüber geht ist Folter.


Ich muss mich da jetzt einfach mal einklinken...
War bei für andere Leute brütenden Temperaturen am Fluss unterwegs und hab auch noch gut gefangen....
Bei 30+°C stand ich in T-Shirt und Jeans in der prallen Sonne und hab das Rollblei über den Boden gezupft.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass für mich persönlich wichtig ist, wenn Wind da ist.
Klirrende Kälte oder pralle Sonne - mit Wind, immer OK. Sobald bei beiden Sachen der Wind weg ist und die Luft steht, dann wirds widerlich.
Und am Schlimmsten ist es, wenn zu der Windstille dann auch noch hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit kommt. So richtig pappige Schwüle. BAH. Schlimmer gehts nimmer.
Aber lass die schwüle Luft in Bewegung sein & ich bin quicklebendig.


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben von den Buhnen der Elbe aus unser jährliches Gruppenangeln gegen einen befreundeten Verein ausgetragen. Es war wieder einer dieser Tage, wo du die Brassen dem großen Fluss entreißen musstest, sonst heißt es "Blamieren statt Platzieren". Für mich fing das Drama aber schon kurz nach dem Ziehen der Lose an, weil der Buhnenkopf für die Elbe recht unüblich nur aus geschüttetem Packwerk der Klasse "Monsterklamotten" bestand. Ich bin dann in den Buhnenkessel ausgewichen und habe von dort aus die Strömungskante befischt. Hatte mir nicht gefallen, weil ich eigentlich mit 70 Gramm Körben etwas weiter in den Verlauf des Flusses rein wollte, was sich aufgrund der Entfernung und des Strömungsdruckes nun erledigt hatte (zuviel Schnur im Wasser, Rute zu Kurz, Entfernung zu Weit).
> 
> Nach dem Aufbau meiner Ausrüstung, ungefähr 7 Zigaretten in Serie, bin ich dann zum Loten übergegangen und musste mich für einen Spot entscheiden. Das 1,5 Meter tiefe Wasser mitten in der Strömungskante schien mir Produktiv, schön Sauerstoffreich und sicherlich von den Fischen frequentiert zu sein. Nach Zigarette Nummer 8 dann der Startschuss. 10 Körbe voll von Mais, Pellets, Maden und geschnittener Würmer sind vom Teufel getrieben auf dem Futterplatz gelandet. Ich wollte einen "mix of everything" ins Rennen schicken, um einen Backup-Plan in der Hinterhand zu haben. Die Pellets halten die Big Breams, der Mais döbeliert unter Umständen, die Würmer sind geliebt von den Skimmern und die Maden bewegen die Plötzen dieser Welt. Diese aggressive Futterstrategie sollten wegen der schweren Bedingungen eine breite Palette an Zielfischen ansprechen.
> 
> Eine Wurm/Made Kombi brachte mir dann auch eine Serie von 4 Brassen in den ersten 10 Minuten, kurioserweise war jeder Kontakt ein Fallbiss. Äußerst unüblich, weil die Fische zu 99% mit der Strömung flüchten. An diesem Tag zogen sie jedes mal quer in die Buhnen (schwammen also auf mich zu). Da ich einen festen Seitenarm gefischt hatte, hingen die Brassen meist von Selbst. Der Haken saß immer sehr weit Vorn im Maul, was sich beim Abhaken als Praktisch erweist. Beim Drill natürlich nicht so prickelnd. Nach den ersten 10 Minuten wurde der Takt an Bissen geringer, der Standfisch ließ sich auch Fallen, wanderte vielleicht sogar ab. Ich hielt dagegen und warf alle 2 Minuten einen neuen Korb, immer gefüllt mit vielen Ködern. Just a big river-story! Ich konnte in den ersten 90 Minuten einige weitere Brassen, sowie 2 Alande und einige Ükel fangen. Die Ükel ließ ich wieder frei, weil sie kein nennenwertes Gewicht bilden (war nicht klever, kommen wir später zu).
> 
> Meinen Wurftakt hielt ich weiterhin aufrecht für die nächste Stunde, weil ich die großen Brassen unbedingt bedienen und zumindest 2 Exemplare aus dem Schwarm bei diesem Wettkampf zaubern wollte. Die große Hitze, der fehlende Wind und der blaue Himmel waren aber keine guten Vorzeichen, ich rückte trotzdem nicht von meinem Plan ab. Es war kurz nach halb 10, da brach mein Futterplatz dann für eine gute Stunde ein. Ich hatte weder Schnurschwimmer, noch einen Biss nach 15 weiteren Minuten. Ich rotierte schließlich mit den Ködern, um eine Resonanz der Fische zu bekommen und setzte die Futtermittel im Korb anders ein. Nach 4 Körben mit Maden und drei Maden auf einem 16er-Haken fing ich einen kleinen Döbel, einen kleinen Rapfen und Ükelei. Die kleinen Fische waren also vorhanden, aber nicht mein Ziel. Da der werte Herr von Döbel den Schlund voller Mais hatte, widmete ich 15 weitere Minuten der Session dem Mais als Köder. Es wollte sich aber kein Fisch fangen lassen, worauf ich dann zunehmends unsicherer wurde.
> 
> Gegen halb 11 kehrte ich dann zum Matchplan zurück, schnitt wieder die Würmer und bot ein Stück Dendro samt einer Made an. Ich verlängerte den Wurftakt auf 5 Minuten und passte mich den defensiven Brassen wieder an. Es folgen weitere 6 Skimmer in den letzten 30 Minuten, was das Gewicht final nach oben brachte. Das Schlussignal war wegen der schicksalsbergähnlichen Temperaturen eine Erlösung, obgleich das Angeln super, super spannend war. Da ich die anderen Teilnehmer nicht sehen konnte, wusste ich auch nicht, wo ich mit meiner Ausbeute stand. Der Tag war aber schwer, ich hatte die Vermutung auf eine Top-3 Platzierung. Aus der Mitte wäre dieses Ergebnis nicht nur annehmbar, sondern auch Souverän. Sorgen bereitete mir lediglich die Taktik. Ein passiver Köder bei Sonnenschein ist oft nicht die beste Idee, wenn viele Weißfische aktiv sind und sich eher auf natürlich (treibende) angebotene Köder konzentrieren. Viele Teilnehmer waren mit der Stippe oder Bolo unterwegs, das war wieder so ein Unsicherheitsfaktor.
> 
> Die Eimer der anderen Angler beim Wiegen stimmten mich dann aber in Sicherheit. Viele Gewichte zwischen 1500 Gramm bis 2500 Gramm, nur 5 Teilnehmer mit einer ähnlichen oder vermeintlichen besseren Ausbeute. Ich landete mit 21 Fischen auf Platz 3 bei 34XX Gramm (habs schon wieder vergessen). Platz 4 lag mit 50 Gramm hinter mir, soviel zum Thema "ich setze die Ükel zurück, bringt ja kein Gewicht). Platz 2 hatte 3,800 Gramm und Platz 4,200 Gramm.
> 
> Am Ende hätte ich meinen Matchplan einfach durchziehen sollen und den "Trickshot" des Döbels und seinem Mais nicht auf dem Leim gehen dürfen. Ich hätte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit innerhalb einer Stunde weitere 1,5 Kilogramm fangen können (war der Schnitt der anderen beiden Stunden bei 3 Stunden Angelzeit). Eine weitere Beobachtung führte mich auch zum Grübeln, die ich mit einem anderen Teilnehmer geteilt hatte. Die Fische zogen auch bei ihm in die Buhnen nach einem Biss. Möglicherweise hielten sich die Brassen (warum auch immer) im sehr ruhigen Wasser auf. Mit der Feederrute in der Elbe muss ich mich aber auf einen Futterplatz festlegen, weil ich nicht genügend Futter für zwei Bahnen liefern kann. Ich würde mein Ei weggeben, um den gleichen Tag in der Buhne erneut angeln zu dürfen. Wat wäre da wohl bei rumgekommen?
> 
> Final bleibt zu schreiben: Große Flüsse sind kleine Schlampen, die an den schwierigsten Tagen verführt werden müssen. Meine Wurmeimer sind zumindest wieder um 300 Gramm leichter und neue Ideen im Anmarsch. Das Freundschaftsangeln war im Übrigen ein Koppeln, mein zugeloster Buddy fing 1,400 Gramm und wir landen somit knapp auf Platz 2 in der gesamten Wertung. Gibt schlimmeres, ich hätte aber mehr draus machen können.



Und was lehrt uns das.?
Wer die kleinen nicht ehrt...
Aber dennoch dickes Petri.


----------



## Tobias85

Schöner Bericht, Fanta!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es regieren Sargblei, Glocke und ewige Nacht!



Sargblei, Glocke und ewige Nacht, so war es, so ist, so wird es sein.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben von den Buhnen der Elbe aus unser jährliches Gruppenangeln gegen einen befreundeten Verein ausgetragen. Es war wieder einer dieser Tage, wo du die Brassen dem großen Fluss entreißen musstest, sonst heißt es "Blamieren statt Platzieren". Für mich fing das Drama aber schon kurz nach dem Ziehen der Lose an, weil der Buhnenkopf für die Elbe recht unüblich nur aus geschüttetem Packwerk der Klasse "Monsterklamotten" bestand. Ich bin dann in den Buhnenkessel ausgewichen und habe von dort aus die Strömungskante befischt. Hatte mir nicht gefallen, weil ich eigentlich mit 70 Gramm Körben etwas weiter in den Verlauf des Flusses rein wollte, was sich aufgrund der Entfernung und des Strömungsdruckes nun erledigt hatte (zuviel Schnur im Wasser, Rute zu Kurz, Entfernung zu Weit).
> 
> Nach dem Aufbau meiner Ausrüstung, ungefähr 7 Zigaretten in Serie, bin ich dann zum Loten übergegangen und musste mich für einen Spot entscheiden. Das 1,5 Meter tiefe Wasser mitten in der Strömungskante schien mir Produktiv, schön Sauerstoffreich und sicherlich von den Fischen frequentiert zu sein. Nach Zigarette Nummer 8 dann der Startschuss. 10 Körbe voll von Mais, Pellets, Maden und geschnittener Würmer sind vom Teufel getrieben auf dem Futterplatz gelandet. Ich wollte einen "mix of everything" ins Rennen schicken, um einen Backup-Plan in der Hinterhand zu haben. Die Pellets halten die Big Breams, der Mais döbeliert unter Umständen, die Würmer sind geliebt von den Skimmern und die Maden bewegen die Plötzen dieser Welt. Diese aggressive Futterstrategie sollten wegen der schweren Bedingungen eine breite Palette an Zielfischen ansprechen.
> 
> Eine Wurm/Made Kombi brachte mir dann auch eine Serie von 4 Brassen in den ersten 10 Minuten, kurioserweise war jeder Kontakt ein Fallbiss. Äußerst unüblich, weil die Fische zu 99% mit der Strömung flüchten. An diesem Tag zogen sie jedes mal quer in die Buhnen (schwammen also auf mich zu). Da ich einen festen Seitenarm gefischt hatte, hingen die Brassen meist von Selbst. Der Haken saß immer sehr weit Vorn im Maul, was sich beim Abhaken als Praktisch erweist. Beim Drill natürlich nicht so prickelnd. Nach den ersten 10 Minuten wurde der Takt an Bissen geringer, der Standfisch ließ sich auch Fallen, wanderte vielleicht sogar ab. Ich hielt dagegen und warf alle 2 Minuten einen neuen Korb, immer gefüllt mit vielen Ködern. Just a big river-story! Ich konnte in den ersten 90 Minuten einige weitere Brassen, sowie 2 Alande und einige Ükel fangen. Die Ükel ließ ich wieder frei, weil sie kein nennenwertes Gewicht bilden (war nicht klever, kommen wir später zu).
> 
> Meinen Wurftakt hielt ich weiterhin aufrecht für die nächste Stunde, weil ich die großen Brassen unbedingt bedienen und zumindest 2 Exemplare aus dem Schwarm bei diesem Wettkampf zaubern wollte. Die große Hitze, der fehlende Wind und der blaue Himmel waren aber keine guten Vorzeichen, ich rückte trotzdem nicht von meinem Plan ab. Es war kurz nach halb 10, da brach mein Futterplatz dann für eine gute Stunde ein. Ich hatte weder Schnurschwimmer, noch einen Biss nach 15 weiteren Minuten. Ich rotierte schließlich mit den Ködern, um eine Resonanz der Fische zu bekommen und setzte die Futtermittel im Korb anders ein. Nach 4 Körben mit Maden und drei Maden auf einem 16er-Haken fing ich einen kleinen Döbel, einen kleinen Rapfen und Ükelei. Die kleinen Fische waren also vorhanden, aber nicht mein Ziel. Da der werte Herr von Döbel den Schlund voller Mais hatte, widmete ich 15 weitere Minuten der Session dem Mais als Köder. Es wollte sich aber kein Fisch fangen lassen, worauf ich dann zunehmends unsicherer wurde.
> 
> Gegen halb 11 kehrte ich dann zum Matchplan zurück, schnitt wieder die Würmer und bot ein Stück Dendro samt einer Made an. Ich verlängerte den Wurftakt auf 5 Minuten und passte mich den defensiven Brassen wieder an. Es folgen weitere 6 Skimmer in den letzten 30 Minuten, was das Gewicht final nach oben brachte. Das Schlussignal war wegen der schicksalsbergähnlichen Temperaturen eine Erlösung, obgleich das Angeln super, super spannend war. Da ich die anderen Teilnehmer nicht sehen konnte, wusste ich auch nicht, wo ich mit meiner Ausbeute stand. Der Tag war aber schwer, ich hatte die Vermutung auf eine Top-3 Platzierung. Aus der Mitte wäre dieses Ergebnis nicht nur annehmbar, sondern auch Souverän. Sorgen bereitete mir lediglich die Taktik. Ein passiver Köder bei Sonnenschein ist oft nicht die beste Idee, wenn viele Weißfische aktiv sind und sich eher auf natürlich (treibende) angebotene Köder konzentrieren. Viele Teilnehmer waren mit der Stippe oder Bolo unterwegs, das war wieder so ein Unsicherheitsfaktor.
> 
> Die Eimer der anderen Angler beim Wiegen stimmten mich dann aber in Sicherheit. Viele Gewichte zwischen 1500 Gramm bis 2500 Gramm, nur 5 Teilnehmer mit einer ähnlichen oder vermeintlichen besseren Ausbeute. Ich landete mit 21 Fischen auf Platz 3 bei 34XX Gramm (habs schon wieder vergessen). Platz 4 lag mit 50 Gramm hinter mir, soviel zum Thema "ich setze die Ükel zurück, bringt ja kein Gewicht). Platz 2 hatte 3,800 Gramm und Platz 4,200 Gramm.
> 
> Am Ende hätte ich meinen Matchplan einfach durchziehen sollen und den "Trickshot" des Döbels und seinem Mais nicht auf dem Leim gehen dürfen. Ich hätte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit innerhalb einer Stunde weitere 1,5 Kilogramm fangen können (war der Schnitt der anderen beiden Stunden bei 3 Stunden Angelzeit). Eine weitere Beobachtung führte mich auch zum Grübeln, die ich mit einem anderen Teilnehmer geteilt hatte. Die Fische zogen auch bei ihm in die Buhnen nach einem Biss. Möglicherweise hielten sich die Brassen (warum auch immer) im sehr ruhigen Wasser auf. Mit der Feederrute in der Elbe muss ich mich aber auf einen Futterplatz festlegen, weil ich nicht genügend Futter für zwei Bahnen liefern kann. Ich würde mein Ei weggeben, um den gleichen Tag in der Buhne erneut angeln zu dürfen. Wat wäre da wohl bei rumgekommen?
> 
> Final bleibt zu schreiben: Große Flüsse sind kleine Schlampen, die an den schwierigsten Tagen verführt werden müssen. Meine Wurmeimer sind zumindest wieder um 300 Gramm leichter und neue Ideen im Anmarsch. Das Freundschaftsangeln war im Übrigen ein Koppeln, mein zugeloster Buddy fing 1,400 Gramm und wir landen somit knapp auf Platz 2 in der gesamten Wertung. Gibt schlimmeres, ich hätte aber mehr draus machen können.


Dickes Petri Fantastic Fishing.Sehr schöner und Beeindruckender Bericht.Super


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Sargblei, Glocke und ewige Nacht, so war es, so ist, so wird es sein.


Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Grundangler bin, aber das letzte Sargblei besaß ich Ende der 70er.


----------



## phirania

So mal schauen was geht...


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Grundangler bin, aber das letzte Sargblei besaß ich Ende der 70er.



Und warum ist das so..?
Wenn man mal genauer drüber nachdenkt, sind die eigentlich recht brauchbar.. .


----------



## Andal

Einen objektiven Grund habe ich irgendwie nicht. Die Trümmer waren einfach mal der Inbegriff des Plumpsangelns und somit rückten die aus meinem Fokus.

...und es gibt keine grünen Nubsies, sie zu befestigen!


----------



## phirania

Die sind auch da.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht on, schon kommt man mit dem lesen kaum nach. Allen, die am ausklingenden Wochenende am Wasser  waren, ein herzliches Petri. Ist ja spannender als jeder Straßenfeger im TV, was so bei Euch am Wasser und auf den Tastaturen abgeht. @Minimax, die Beschreibung Deiner Eisbein und Sauerkrautrute hat mich echt amüsiert.
Wir hat gestern unser 30. Ossi-Wessi-Angeln mit einen befreundeten Verein aus der Nähe vom Leipzsch. Wir treffen uns einmal jährlich abwechselnd im Osten und Westen. Diesmal waren wir dran. Gefischt wurde im Hadelner Kanal bei Otterndorf. Ich konnte die Friedfischwertung für mich mit einem 43er Brassen für mich entscheiden, was mir schon fast ein wenig peinlich ist.
Aber ich muss schon sagen, die Angelei in so kleinen Kanälen macht richtig Spaß. Duzende Brassen, Güstern und Rotaugen, das hat schon Freude bereitet.
Die ne jetzt hocke ich gerade an der Wümme und verangle die letzten Maden, mal sehen, was noch so beisst...


----------



## Andal

So ein kleines Wasserl würde mich auch mal wieder gewaltig jucken. Nicht das ich ungern am Großen Rhein fische, aber das was man nicht hat, reizt einen immer am meisten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja Andal, ist schon ein schöner Swim, der auch immer wieder mal überraschend große Fische preisgibt.Das schönst ist der Umstand, dass hier nie Spaziergänger vorbeikommen.


----------



## Minimax

Herrje, ein Millionenheer von Hungerleider-Miniaturbarschen hat meine Super Spezial Kaulbarsch-Geheimstelle okkupiert und vermutlich ausgelöscht. Könnte sein das noch ein verschüchterter überlebender am halben Würmlein zuppelt, aber dann ruckt die Pose und zieht seitwärts weg: Ein Minibarsch hat den Kampf gewonnen und den Köder vermutlich bis ganz hinten geschluckt. Maden kommen natürlich gar nicht erst durch die Massive Ukelkruste, die das Gewässer bedeckt.


----------



## Andal

Wir stehen knapp am Ende des Sommers. Wenn nicht jetzt, wann denn sollte das Wasser vor Nachwuchs überborden? Wird es kühler, wird es wieder besser.


----------



## Minimax

Ich fürchte der Teich hat ein Verbuttungsproblem. Plötzen dort dito. Das ganze Jahr über. Vor einigen Jahren war das noch anders.


----------



## Andal

Fehlt denn den kleinen Fischen der Druck gefressen zu werden?


----------



## Minimax

Ich denke ja, schon lange keinen Barsch über 15 gesehen, auch kein Geraube. Ist glaub ich auch ein Eutrophierungsproblem.


----------



## Andal

Man darf eben auch nicht vergessen, dass gerade Kleingewässer ziemlich schnell altern können und irgendwann mal vergehen. Recht deutlich sieht man es an den Umbrüchen der Populationen.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So mal schauen was geht...
> Anhang anzeigen 329267


Schön Kalle,hole was raus.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Die sind auch da.
> Anhang anzeigen 329268


Kalle die verfolgen Dich.


----------



## Andal

Ganz was anderes... Für alle Kinskianer...

Morgen um 20.15 Uhr auf Arte.......... Aguirre der Zorn Gottes. Da flippt der Klausi so richtig aus! 

https://www.tvinfo.de/fernsehprogramm/1123875187-aguirre-der-zorn-gottes


----------



## Kochtopf

Schön hier. Neue Stelle an den Grenzen  unseres Gewässers. Die drei meldeten sich beim Trotting als freiwillige ansonsten habe ich meinen ersten Barsch des Jahres gefangen, ca  20.
@Minimax ens Quiver entpuppt sich als das Schlampermäppchenäquvivalent einer Rutentransportmöglichkeit und gefällt mir bisher extrem... merci nochmal


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz was anderes... Für alle Kinskianer...
> 
> Morgen um 20.15 Uhr auf Arte.......... Aguirre der Zorn Gottes. Da flippt der Klausi so richtig aus!
> 
> https://www.tvinfo.de/fernsehprogramm/1123875187-aguirre-der-zorn-gottes


"Wenn ich sage, die Elritzen wachsen an den Bäumen dann wachsen die Elritzen an den Bäumen!"


----------



## Andal

Der hats schon krachen lassen, der meschuggene Klausi!


----------



## phirania




----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Der hats schon krachen lassen, der meschuggene Klausi!


Das stimmt. Der Kinski war schon eine Marke für sich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Gratuliere dir zu deinem ersten Barsch 2019. Petri Heil. Sieht sehr einladend aus, euer Vereinsgewässer. Was für Fischarten ist denn in diesem Teich noch so vorhanden?

@Wuemmehunter Petri zur 43er Brasse. Warum sollte dir das peinlich sein, dass du die Friedfischwertung für dich entschieden hast? Leistung wird eben belohnt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Also auch von mir an die Fänger des Tages ein herzliches Petri. Und danke für den Kinski Hinweis- Ich finds schön, Filme im Fernsehen zu sehen, statt auf Video/DvD/Computer, wo sie jederzeit verfügbar sind.
Dabei fällt mir ein: In der Hitze des Sommers liebe ich bestimmte Filme des Nachts zu sehen, und einst war das dank der dritten Programme kein Problem: Das Fenster zum Hof, Wer die Nachtigall stört, die zwölf Geschworenen und einige andere mehr: Das sind typische Hitzefilme. Übrigens wurde Kinski nur dann epochal, wenn er durch Drehbuch und Regisseur den richtigen Rahmen gekriegt hat: Denn als merkwürdig blickender Edgar-Wallace Mime ("Ich war es nicht, Motter!") oder als Italo-Western Unterschurke ist er zwar kurios, aber sonst nichts. Aber die Herzog-Kinski Produktionen, Aguirre, Cobra Verde, Fitzcarraldo (wo seine FIgur sogar fast sympathische Züge hat) sind Meisterwerke, auch Nosferatu, aber da muss er es mit Darstellern wie Bruno Ganz und der göttlichen Adjani (meine Ideale Trottingrute wäre wie sie) aufnehmen und kann nicht so ausflippen. 
Was ich noch nie sah, und mir sozusagen noch aufspare ist "Woyzeck"- Ich bin sehr gespannt, kennt den einer?


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht on, schon kommt man mit dem lesen kaum nach. Allen, die am ausklingenden Wochenende am Wasser  waren, ein herzliches Petri. Ist ja spannender als jeder Straßenfeger im TV, was so bei Euch am Wasser und auf den Tastaturen abgeht. @Minimax, die Beschreibung Deiner Eisbein und Sauerkrautrute hat mich echt amüsiert.
> Wir hat gestern unser 30. Ossi-Wessi-Angeln mit einen befreundeten Verein aus der Nähe vom Leipzsch. Wir treffen uns einmal jährlich abwechselnd im Osten und Westen. Diesmal waren wir dran. Gefischt wurde im Hadelner Kanal bei Otterndorf. Ich konnte die Friedfischwertung für mich mit einem 43er Brassen für mich entscheiden, was mir schon fast ein wenig peinlich ist.
> Aber ich muss schon sagen, die Angelei in so kleinen Kanälen macht richtig Spaß. Duzende Brassen, Güstern und Rotaugen, das hat schon Freude bereitet.
> Die ne jetzt hocke ich gerade an der Wümme und verangle die letzten Maden, mal sehen, was noch so beisst...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329269


Petri Wuemmehunter zur 43 er Brasse.Glückwunsch zur Friedfischwertung . Leistung wird eben immer belohnt.


----------



## TobBok

So. Ich karre dann morgen meinen Beetle mal zur Werkstatt.
Werde mich schon auf den Blick des Werkstattmeisters freuen - das Auto hatte ich vor dem Schaden nämlich schon mit Futter etc fürs erste Mal Posenangeln ausgestattet!
Hoffentlich Naschen die mir nicht meine mit Ananas-Ringen gestrecktes Brassen-Futter weg....ich kenn sie ja, die Halunken von VW.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Man darf eben auch nicht vergessen, dass gerade Kleingewässer ziemlich schnell altern können und irgendwann mal vergehen. Recht deutlich sieht man es an den Umbrüchen der Populationen.



Als ich diese Teiche vor Jahren erstmals beangelte, zu Beginn meiner anglerischen Wiedergeburt -ich bin ja an aktiven Jahren anglerisch immer noch ein Kind- gabs dort stattliche Plötzen, einen tollen Barschbestand (ausgerüstet mit einer Packung Tauwürmer konnte ich vollmundig verkünden: Heute abend gibt's Barsch), ab und zu ein Hechtlein, und gelegentlich zog ein Brassenschwarm hindurch. Mag sein, das ich auch mal eine Schleie oder einen Satzer sah. Später wurdes einseitiger, trüber aber dann knnte man ab und zu auf Rotfedern, auch auf Fliege hoffen. Wenn man ganz früh aufstand, konnte man sogar am gegenüberliegenden Ufer eine joggende Mrs. Minimax wahrnehmen, die nach schnellem Seitenblick in den Brandenburger Badeanzug wechselte und ein erfrischendes Bad nahm. (Kostete mich jedesmal einen Wobbler, den ich mit offenem Mund in die Bäume feuerte) Das Baumumkränzte Kleingewässer war aber zwei Jahre zuvor frisch ausgebaggert worden. Inzwischen ist wieder einiges reingeregnet.

 Heute regieren Ükel, Biafra-Bärschlein und Nanoplötzen den Tümpel, ein Plitscher und Plätschern von Zuviel Fischbiomasse in zu vielen kleinen Körpern stört kaum die staubig schleimige Schicht, und jedes Grundblei oder Körbchen riecht nach Arxx und Tod, wenn es nicht ohnehin hängenbleibt. Und die Missus würde ihre prächtige Gestalt höchsten mit einem Siebe-Gorman Tauchanzug der trüben Brühe aussetzen.
So geht ein Gewässer dahin.


----------



## Andal

Wir Angler sind auch sehr von den bewirtschafteten Gewässern verwöhnt. Gewässer ohne jedes menschliche Zutun sind oft ausgesprochen artenarm und arm an der Zahl der Fische.


----------



## geomas

Schöne Idee, das Ossi-Wessi-Angeln, @Wuemmehunter . Petri zum „Sieg” oder Ehrentitel.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, @TobBok : möge die Reparatur/der Service Budget-freundlich enden.

Glückwunsch zum Platz auf dem Treppchen, @Fantastic Fishing ! Und danke für den Bericht. Ich seh gerne abends zum „Ausklang” des Tages auf YT Matchangel-Videos. Alte und auch ganz frische. Ist schon ne hohe Kunst, Taktiken zu entwickeln, anzupassen, mit Widrigkeiten wie Lospech umzugehen.


----------



## geomas

Heute nach der Arbeit war ich platt wie ne Kliesche und sogar zum Entspannungsangeln nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Am Abend bin ich dann ohne „Tackle” zum Fluß nebenan gegangen.






Schräg gegenüber von meinen üblichen Angelstellen gibt es einen Steg, den wollte ich mir ansehen.
Der Himmel sah recht beeindruckend aus. Das Telefon als Kamera ist bei solchen Situationen dann doch überm Limit.





Den Steg hatte ich viel verdreckter/maroder in Erinnerung. Sicher eine Alternative zu meinen sonstigen Angelstellen.
Muß dann aber weiter laufen. Vermutlich sind im Wasser ne Menge Hindernisse.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas Eine Vielversprechende Angel stelle.


----------



## Tobias85

Es kommt natürlich immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. Ich finde das Foto ansprechend, auch wenn aus fotografischer Sicht sicher dran rumgemäkelt werden kann. Und der Steg gefällt mir auch, da kann man sich doch super breit machen und schnieke siehts auch noch aus.


----------



## geomas

^ dort wird schätzungsweise zu 90% auf Kammschupper geangelt. Am Grund würde ich Rostocks inoffiziellen Kopyto-Friedhof vermuten.
Werd da bei Gelegenheit mal mit der Posenrute test-angeln.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich noch nie sah, und mir sozusagen noch aufspare ist "Woyzeck"- Ich bin sehr gespannt, kennt den einer?



Selbstverständlich. Ein Mann muss saufen. Brust wie a Rind, Pranken wie a Löw.

"Satan der Rache" kommt auch ganz lustig.

Und natürlich J. C. Erlöser. Wir wolln ihn repetitiv toben sehn.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zu den Italowestern: in "Leichen pflastern seinen Weg" ist Kinski schon fast ikonisch! Bei "Woyzeck" sieht man Kinski die Strapazen des kurz zuvor beendeten "Nosferatu" an - in einem anderen Zustand  hätte er unmöglich die Rolle in der Intensität spielen können


----------



## Minimax

So, das ost heute ein ganz zerrissner Abend zwischen Handy und Computer, da muss ich mich jetzt nochmal extra beim @Fantastic Fishing bedanken für den Spannenden Bericht aus der Welt des Hegefischens. Das ist übrigens, man sieht die Schreibpraxis. ein tolles Beispiel wie man ohne Bilder durch gute Schreibe den Druck und die fliehende Uhr einer solchen Hitzeschlacht vermitteln kann. Cool! Schätze FF hätte früher auch Radioreporter werden können:
 "Eine dicke Brasse bräuchte das deutsche Team jetzt, flirrende Hitze kein Lüftchen.. da.. liebe Zuhörer, die Pose von Kremkus hebt sich... schiebt sich Zen-ti-me-ter-weise aus dem Wasser... Kremkus nimmt Schnur auf.. Atemlose Stille hier... ANHIEB! ANHIEB! Kremkus setzt den Anhieb, und, verehrte Zuhörer an den Apparaten, das Wasser Kocht, keine Plötze, ein Brassen peitscht die Wasser des Balatonkanals hier in der Hitzeschlacht in Ungarn auf,- VIER PFUND, verehrte Zuhörer, das üssen vier PFUND sein, das ist die Entscheidung.. Doch halt...Routiniert wandert der Entscheidungsfisch in den Setztkesser von Los Nr. 8, aber da sehe ich, die Italiener legen große Ballen mit Mückenlarven nach, und schiessen Maden in die Pegs des deutschen Teams, kein feiner Zug. aber das ist kein Angelausflug mehr, das ist Krieg... Es folgen einige Worte unseres Werberparners: Woischt Kalle, die Madendosen von GREYS sind supar, GREYS Madendosen, genau richtig für Maden, da können sie nicht Wegkrabbeln. Für Mden nur Madendosen von GREYS, mit Deckel. GREYS GREYS GREYS"


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe mich dann gestern früh auch ans Wasser gewagt. 
Leider war an meinem Lieblingsteich alles besetzt, also Plan B am Kanal. Die ständig wechselnde Strömung hat es mir nicht leicht gemacht und die Fische waren auch etwas träge. Ein paar Brassen konnte ich aber trotzdem dazu überreden, sich mal die Welt oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche anzuschauen. 
Ab 10:00 Uhr würde es dann aber zu warm für mich.....


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Gratuliere dir zu deinem ersten Barsch 2019. Petri Heil. Sieht sehr einladend aus, euer Vereinsgewässer. Was für Fischarten ist denn in diesem Teich noch so vorhanden?
> 
> [


Nix Tümpel, wir waren an der Edermündung in die Fulda. Angeblich wurden auf der Strecke Zander gefangen, sicher gibt es waller (2016 2,17m iirc), Aal, Bafos, Barsch, Hasel, Döbel, Plötz, Ükel, Hecht und Gründling. Gestern fing mein Kumpel noch nen riesigen Döbel (Notiz an mich selber - tulip zum nachtansitz mitnehmen) der erstaunlich hochrückig war. Der hatte an die 60 aber brachte mir ja leider competitionmäß so gar nix


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dann gestern früh auch ans Wasser gewagt.
> Leider war an meinem Lieblingsteich alles besetzt, also Plan B am Kanal. Die ständig wechselnde Strömung hat es mir nicht leicht gemacht und die Fische waren auch etwas träge. Ein paar Brassen konnte ich aber trotzdem dazu überreden, sich mal die Welt oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche anzuschauen.
> Ab 10:00 Uhr würde es dann aber zu warm für mich.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329294
> Anhang anzeigen 329295



Na denn mal Petri zur Brasse.


----------



## phirania

Bei uns hat sich kein Fisch für unsere Köder interessiert,nur Die hier...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der Tag hatte auch schon nicht so gut angefangen.
Angekommen am Angelplatz,aufgebaut kam nach etwa einer halben Stunde ein Typ daher und meinte seine Kollegen kommen gleich und die hätten hier Eine Woche lang angefüttet...
O k sind überein  gekommen,ziehen wir halt 50 meter weiter.
Hatte dann auch direkt noch eine auf Karpfen ausgelegt.
Aber wie es immer so ist,der Kanal und ich wir werden niemals Freunde.
War aber ein schöner Abend mit Live Musik Im Hintergrund...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Brassen @rutilus69 und natürlich auch Petri zum Döbel-Schlachtschiff @Kochtopf!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @rutilus69 ! Schön, wenn auch Plan B funktioniert.

@phirania : prima, daß Du auch ohne Fangerfolg einen schönen Abend am Gewässer hattest.


----------



## geomas

Mir geistern gerade Feederchairs im Kopf herum. 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Modellen von Korum (Cresta und Matrix sowie andere, noch lieferbare Modelle wären auch von Interesse)?
Die Sitzhöhe wäre mir wichtig - ich sitze äußerst ungern auf niedrigem Niveau - 48-52cm Sitzhöhe wären super.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an alle die trotz des Wetterumschwungs draußen waren. Wir waren zum Glück von Unwettern verschont. 
Auch vielen Dank an die schönen Berichte 
Bei mir ist es nächsten Samstag wieder soweit. Eigentlich wäre da unser Königsfischen gewesen aber das wurde leider auf Ende September verschoben. 
Aber seis drum, dann wage ich mich halt das erste Mal in diesem Jahr an die Donau 
Bin mal gespannt, ob ich was anderes erwische ausser Grundeln. 
Dass Problem dabei ist, ich hab noch die ganze Woche Zeit um mich für eine Feeder-Montage zu entscheiden  Meine Gedanken kreisen ständig um drei verschiedene : Schlaufenmontage, fix Paternoster und dass Koschrig ........immer diese Entscheidungen. 
Bin mal gespannt für was ich mich am Samstag entscheide


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Bei uns hat sich kein Fisch für unsere Köder interessiert,nur Die hier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329303
> 
> 
> Der Tag hatte auch schon nicht so gut angefangen.
> Angekommen am Angelplatz,aufgebaut kam nach etwa einer halben Stunde ein Typ daher und meinte seine Kollegen kommen gleich und die hätten hier Eine Woche lang angefüttet...
> O k sind überein  gekommen,ziehen wir halt 50 meter weiter.
> Hatte dann auch direkt noch eine auf Karpfen ausgelegt.
> Aber wie es immer so ist,der Kanal und ich wir werden niemals Freunde.
> War aber ein schöner Abend mit Live Musik Im Hintergrund...


Schade Kalle,aber du hattest auch ohne Fangerfolg einen schönen Abend .


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schade Kalle,aber du hattest auch ohne Fangerfolg einen schönen Abend .



Ja da gab es Live Musik aus der Gastronomie am Stadthafen...


----------



## ulli1958m

geomas schrieb:


> Mir geistern gerade Feederchairs im Kopf herum.
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Modellen von Korum (Cresta und Matrix sowie andere, noch lieferbare Modelle wären auch von Interesse)?
> Die Sitzhöhe wäre mir wichtig - ich sitze äußerst ungern auf niedrigem Niveau - 48-52cm Sitzhöhe wären super.


Ich bin auch schon länger auf der suche und komme immer wieder auf das Model von *Nash Indulgence Camo* zurück, den es in wohl in 3 verschiedene Größen gibt ( Hi-back, Daddy Long Legs und Big Daddy )

Mir reicht der "Kleine" mit den Long Legs  bei 193cm  

https://www.kl-angelsport.de/nash-indulgence-daddy-long-legs-camo-spezial.html


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Mir geistern gerade Feederchairs im Kopf herum.
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Modellen von Korum (Cresta und Matrix sowie andere, noch lieferbare Modelle wären auch von Interesse)?
> Die Sitzhöhe wäre mir wichtig - ich sitze äußerst ungern auf niedrigem Niveau - 48-52cm Sitzhöhe wären super.



Ich habe mir im Frühjahr den CHUB OUTCAST EZ BACK COMFY CHAIR geholt, Höhe ausgefahren 47 überall, vorne noch erheblich verlängerbar. Was mir aber besonders gefiel war, das man die Rückenpolsterung auch auffahren konnte und man so eine Rückenlehnenlänge von ca. 65 cm erreicht, was sehr angenehm ist. Schlammfüße und Armlehnen hat er auch noch.


----------



## geomas

Danke @Hecht100+  und @ulli1958m für Eure Tipps!
Ich überlege ja nun schon seit Jahren und bin zu keinem perfekten „Denkerfolg” gekommen.

Letztlich gibts bei mir einige typische Angelsituationen, die unterschiedliche Sitzgelegenheiten erfordern.

Zuletzt bin ich wieder bei einem Feederchair wie den folgenden Modellen hängengeblieben:
 - https://www.korum.co.uk/products/chairs-barrows/korum-x25-deluxe-accessory-chair (Armlehnen mag ich eigentlich nicht)
 - den Matrix-Modellen: https://www.fishmatrix.co.uk/home/products/chairs (kann online keine Maße finden)
 - https://www.fishcresta.eu/cresta/stuhlen-und-zubehor/cresta-blackthorne-compact-chair.html den hier gab es auch als spezielles hohes Modell

Naja, da kreisen meine Gedanken drumherum.
An Zubehör bräuchte ich eigentlich nur eine vordere Rutenauflage („telescopic feeder arm” oder wie man das nennt) und evtl. ein Tablet auf der anderen Seite.
Die Korum-Modelle lassen sich mit Rad und Griffen zur „Schubkarre” umbauen und auch eine vorder Fußablage kann man nachrüsten.

Ne Sitzbox ist wohl eher nicht so meins.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas in englischen Foren streiten sich die Leute ob so Stühle Sinn machen. Ohne Plattform überträgt sich, so weit ich es überblicken kann,  jede Bewegung quasi direkt auf die Rutenspitze und verbessert nicht unbedingt die Bissanzeige. Glaube auch, öfföff hätte mal was zu geschrieben.

Das bei Korum auch Preston funzt ist dir bekannt?


----------



## geomas

^ danke, die Übertragung auf die Rutenspitze war auch hier mal Thema. Solange der Sitz an sich stabil steht, sollte es gehen. Muß ich nur ruhig bleiben...
Mittlerweile läßt sich wohl fast alles an alles adaptieren. Hier und da hab ich schon mögliche Schwachstellen entdeckt (meine ich).


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, die Übertragung auf die Rutenspitze war auch hier mal Thema. Solange der Sitz an sich stabil steht, sollte es gehen. Muß ich nur ruhig bleiben...
> Mittlerweile läßt sich wohl fast alles an alles adaptieren. Hier und da hab ich schon mögliche Schwachstellen entdeckt (meine ich).


Das ist da ein wenig anders. Korum gehört Preston und sie sollen beide untereinander voll kompatibel sein.


----------



## Andal

Ich trenne das ganze lieber, nachdem ich es mehrfach bei den Kollegen gesehen habe, wie jeder Furz 1:1 auf die Rute geht. Respektive ich lasse es so getrennt, wie es immer war. Man muss ja wirklich still sitzen, wie eine Statue. Nur dann haut es einigermaßen hin.


----------



## Andal

Allerdings ist meine Ansicht auch schwer von dem alten, neuen Fox Recliner von @Tricast geprägt. Mit dem thront man am Wasser, wie der Graf Koks von der Gasanstalt. Bequemer gehts nicht.


----------



## geomas

Ich geh erstmal fix los zum Fluß nebenan und mache mir nebenbei Gedanken. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas : Man, lesen sollte ich alles, das Wort Feeder total überlesen. Du brauchst also einen Feeder-Sitz wo du allerlei anbringen kannst ohne Plattform. Da bin ich dann raus, wenn ich die ganzen Plattformen mir so ansehe und dann noch mein anderes Gedöns,  dann müsste ich mit einem LKW ans  Wasser fahren. Dann noch ein Tip zu anschauen: RIVE Feedersitz Modell 2019 D36, meinst du so etwas?


----------



## ulli1958m

@geomas habe auf den Deluxe chair von Matrix schon mal probesitzen gemacht....ist mir echt zu wackelig für mein zarten 123kg Körper 
Den Korum habe ich mal auf der Messe in Unna gesehen....irgendwie gefiel er mir nicht....kann aber auch nicht mehr sagen warum

was hälst du den von den Rive in D36
oder die Feedersitze von Adelmann u.a. Beispiel
oder mit Rückenlehne 

Adelmann baut alles so wie du es haben willst...Heinz der @Tricast kennt die Produkte bestimmt gut....vielleicht kann er Dir noch was dazu sagen


----------



## Andal

Für deine kleinen Ausflüge an die kleinen (Traum-) Wässerchen würde ich an deiner Stelle aber auch eher zur kleinen Feederbox, mit Feederarm und Fusspodest greifen. So wie meine kleine MIP von Mosella. Für ein paar Stunden bringt man alles Nötige unter und kann sie noch ordentlich mit dem Schulterriemen tragen. Die Hände sind dann immer noch frei für Rute(n), Eimer und Kescher.


----------



## ulli1958m

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Ralph.Hornischer/permalink/2446010355490802/

hoffe ich konnte das Filmchen verlinken


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Ich denke es ist wichtig alle 4 Füße stufenlos verstellen zu können damit man einen stabilen Stand hat. Dann sollte auch der Feederarm nicht nur am Stuhl befestigt sein sondern separat noch durch ein Dreibein unterstützt werden. Dann wackelt auch nichts mehr.
Aber ich z.B. kann mit dem Wackeln leben.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich geh erstmal fix los zum Fluß nebenan und mache mir nebenbei Gedanken.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!


Viel Spaß und Glück.Mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken,du findest noch den richtigen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Den de Luxe von Korum habe ich auch, allerdings ohne Armlehnen. Sehr bequem aber leider auch zusammengeklappt recht klobig. Außerdem ist er recht schwer, deshalb entscheide ich meist für die Lite-Ausführung von Korum. Nicht ganz so bequem wie der Große, aber dafür kompakter und leichter. An beiden passen übrigens Anbauten wie ein Tablet, Rutenhalter und ne Halterun für ein Schüsselchen. Die Rutenhalter benutze ich aufgrund der angesprochenen Probleme nie. Ich nutze einen vom Chair komplett entkoppelten Rutenhalter. Das funktioniert bestens!


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, mir brummt der Schädel - sollte ich doch ne sehr leichte Sitzkiepe/Box mit Fußpodest nehmen? 
So was wie diese hier: https://shop.matchanglershop.de/de/...-Rueckenlehne-Fusspodest-nur-8-4kg::4331.html 
Hmm, oder was bauen lassen wie von Ulli vorgeschlagen?
Ich bin „am Schwimmen”. Vielleicht muß ich einfach eine günstigen Feederstuhl wie den kleinen von Matrix nehmen und diesen erstmal ein Jahr lang im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes „besitzen”.
Komfort ist mir nicht so wichtig, die Sitzhöhe muß stimmen, und halbwegs transportabel sollte das Teil auch sein. Mein Gewicht von um die 70kg ist wohl kein Problem.

Danke für Eure Tipps, auch für die Warnung vor den Schwingungen.


Also dann zum Angeln heute: war schön, ein paar Stunden in der Abendsonne an der Warnow zu sitzen, mit Blick auf die Altstadt.
Ich bin zu der Stelle, die ich mir gestern angesehen hatte (Kopyto-Friedhof), gelatscht.

Gebissen hat _nüscht_. Nix, kein Biß, kein Zupfer, 1 oder 2 Mal meinte ich einen leichten Hebebiß wahrgenommen zu haben, aber der Köder war unversehrt.
Zum Einsatz kamen die Budget-Bolo und die alte neue Picker. Kleinfisch spielte an der Wasseroberfläche, aber in Grundnähe war Ruhe. 
Ich schieb es einfach mal auf den Temperatursturz.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas, mein Beileid zum Franzosentum, wie seltsam um diese Zeit des Jahres. Andrerseits teilt das Schicksal einem ja schon feste Karten zu, so dass du dadurch nun einen sicheren Fangtag in der unwirtlichen kalten Jahreszeit gewonnen hast.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Ich schwenke sehr entspannt die französische Flagge, auch wenn mir die 3 Farben dieser Tage sehr unpassend scheinen.
War ein schöner Abend und satt geworden bin ich auch als Schneider.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Ich schwenke sehr entspannt die französische Flagge, auch wenn mir die 3 Farben dieser Tage sehr unpassend scheinen.



Nur keine Angst, bald wird's so finster sein, dass Farben ohnehin keine Rolle mehr spielen. Schande & Scham.
Zurück zum Schönen: Ich hab natürlich auch mal nach diesen Kampfstern Galactica Stühlen/Kiepen/ Kommandozentralen geschaut. Mir scheint, Du hast recht, was all diesen Whansinnskonstruktionen fehlt, ist ein Extraarm, um an schwierigen Tagen die französische Flagge zu hissen"


----------



## geomas

Nun, eine Vorrichtung zum Hissen der französischen Flagge scheint mir etwas übertrieben. 
Zum Glück eilt es nicht mit der neuen Sitzgelegenheit: heute saß ich ganz gut auf dem geschenkten Black&Decker-Hocker. 
Und dennoch reizt das unbekannte Gestühl.


----------



## phirania

Ja Ja jetzt kommt die dunkle Angelzeit.....
Und die Sehnsüchte und teuren Sünden noch dazu...


----------



## Kochtopf

Es ist Anfang September, jetzt beginnt die spannendste Zeit. Weniger Mücken  weniger Nahrung im Gewässer und die vermaledeiten schönwetterangler werden ebenfalls weniger. Zeit für Nubbsies! Zeit für Maden!
Zeit für angepasste Kleidung


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zeit für Nubbsies! Zeit für Maden!
> Zeit für angepasste Kleidung


 Endlich wieder Gummistiefel


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Gummistiefel


Bis da Stiefä übergeht........


----------



## phirania

Fast schon wieder Eisangeln.....


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> Zeit für angepasste Kleidung



Hab mir auf den Rat eines Bekannten hin günstige Seglerklamotten als Regenbekleidung besorgt. 
Mal sehen, ob die auch am Ufer funktioniert.

Für das Thermozeugs ist es dann doch noch viel zu warm.


----------



## Minimax

So, die Eosse nebst E-SPulen sind angekommen, und angeblich sollen auch die Ruten noch heute hereinschneien. Leider werden Die von meinen sehr guten Freunden von der GLS spediert, so das dies noch ungewiss ist. Na mal sehen. Heut abend werd ich auf die Haspeln erstmal ne dunkle 25er aufziehen lassen, auf die E´s kommt irgendwann mal Abschleppgeflecht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> aufziehen lassen



Bespulst du die nicht selbst?

Ist allemal besser für die Verlegung wenn man das mit der Rolle macht, anstatt mit 'ner Maschine.


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bespulst du die nicht selbst?
> 
> Ist allemal besser für die Verlegung wenn man das mit der Rolle macht, anstatt mit 'ner Maschine.



Dafür weiss man genau wieviel meter auf der Spule drauf sind. Den Herstellerangaben trau ich überhaupt nicht mehr (ich sag nur 120 m 0,22 statt 150 m/0,25er).
Und nach ein paar kräftigen Auswürfen hat man doch die Spurverlegung der Rolle auf den oberen Schichten drauf oder irre ich mich da....


----------



## Minimax

Da bin ich bequem, die Jungs bei mir im Angelladen können das, und sie wissen dass ich es liebe wenn die Spulen nicht überfüllt sind und auch nicht zu fest gewickelt. Wenn ich das selber mache gibt's nur wieder Drall weil ich mir trotz ca. 100000000 guten Anleitungen das nie merken kann. Bei dünner Stroft für Feinstoffliches wärs was anderes.

Hier ein ganz guter Tip für frische Schnüre, die meisten kennen das schon: Nicht sofort mit der echten Montage auf Kingdom come rausfeuern, lieber mit nem Birnenblei am dreifachwirbel in 10, 15 m Schritten wiederholt auswerfen und wieder einkurbeln, so kann man auch den Drall eliminieren und das "Arbeitsende" der Schnur erhält des natürlichere Wickelbild der Rolle

EDIT: Genau, @Racklinger hat recht, und man weiss genau wieviel Drauf ist. Die Jungs bei mir drucken das auch gerne auf ein Preisschild, was von innen in Spule geklebt wird


----------



## Minimax

Ah, wenn man vom Teufel spricht, die Stecken sind da, na mal sehen, jetzt wird ausgepackt, jubeljubelfreufreu!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Dafür weiss man genau wieviel meter auf der Spule drauf sind. Den Herstellerangaben trau ich überhaupt nicht mehr (ich sag nur 120 m 0,22 statt 150 m/0,25er).
> Und nach ein paar kräftigen Auswürfen hat man doch die Spurverlegung der Rolle auf den oberen Schichten drauf oder irre ich mich da....




Wofür muss man wissen ob da 150 oder 160m drauf sind?

Davon ab kann es nötig sein die Spuke einmal fast komplet zu entleeren damit die Schnur dann auch endgültig glatt liegt(natürliches Wickelbild der Rolle).
Ich lass niemanden ran und schon gar keine Maschine die mir die Schnur womöglich noch überhitzt beim schnellen Aufspulen.

Selbst ist der Mann und dann weiß man auch dass es perfekt ist.


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wofür muss man wissen ob da 150 oder 160m drauf sind?
> 
> Davon ab kann es nötig sein die Spuke einmal fast komplet zu entleeren damit die Schnur dann auch endgültig glatt liegt(natürliches Wickelbild der Rolle).
> Ich lass niemanden ran und schon gar keine Maschine die mir die Schnur womöglich noch überhitzt beim schnellen Aufspulen.
> 
> Selbst ist der Mann und dann weiß man auch dass es perfekt ist.



Da will ich dir gar nicht widersprechen. Wenn ich mir aber keine Großspule kaufen will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (zum austesten zum Beispiel) und mir nur eine 150 m Spule kaufe, dann möchte ich schon gern wissen welche Schnurstärke ich mir kaufen soll damit mir nicht diverse meter auf der Rolle verbleiben. 
Bei ner 500 m Spule ist es vollkommen wurscht ob jetzt 130 m oder 160 m drauf gehen. Aber wenn mir von ner 150 m Spule 30 m über bleiben, oder noch besser es fehlen noch 30 m bis die Spule sauber gefüllt ist, dann ist es halt mehr Ärger als es Wert ist. 
Wenn man seinem Tackle-Dealer in der Hinsicht nicht trauen kann ist dass ein anderes Ding.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wofür muss man wissen ob da 150 oder 160m drauf sind?
> 
> Davon ab kann es nötig sein die Spuke einmal fast komplet zu entleeren damit die Schnur dann auch endgültig glatt liegt(natürliches Wickelbild der Rolle).
> Ich lass niemanden ran und schon gar keine Maschine die mir die Schnur womöglich noch überhitzt beim schnellen Aufspulen.
> 
> Selbst ist der Mann und dann weiß man auch dass es perfekt ist.



Das sind natürlich auch gute Argumente- ich schätze, letztendlich ist es ne Frage des Vertrauens. Neben dem Faktuellen muss man sich eben mit der jeweiligen Lösung auch "wohl fühlen", Was ich z.B. nicht machen würde, ist mir eine Bestellte Spule vom Versandhändler bespulen zu lassen, wie gesagt, mein Dealer kennt mich und kann das auch, er fragt dann auch zwischendurch ob moch etwas mehr drauf soll oder es so reicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ich schätze, letztendlich ist es ne Frage des Vertrauens.




Das wird es sein!


----------



## Minimax

So, die Ruten sind jetzt auch da, e sind Daiwa Tornado Zs in der leichten 3,30 10-55er Version. Optisch sehr ansprechend, burgunderfarbener Blank, dunkelrote WIcklungen, wirken schön altmodisch. Abgesehen von den grossen Ringen wirken sie sehr Avonisch-parabol: BIsserkennung über Glocke wird kein Problem sein, aber auf Distanz sollte der Anhieb dann schon Herzhaft sein. Etwas weicher als 1,75er Barbenrute, vergleichbar mit der Markzwo, aber doch n Tacken Fester als die Powerfloat. Vielleicht etwas verspielt für die Nacht, aber ich mags ja eher auf der leichten Seite. Ich denke 25er Schnur ist schon ok. Und ihre dreissiger  Hölzl, Bombs oder Slinkys plus Fischlein oder Fetzen werden sie transportieren, oder auch einen leichten Method. Mal sehen, wann ich sie ausprobieren kann, dann kann ich genaueres sagen.


----------



## Orothred

Melde mich hier auch mal wieder zurück. Für die Forellen wars tatsächlich zu warm in Dänemark, die Ausbeute war mager.

Widme mich sobald wie möglich dann mal wieder dem Ükelei.....


----------



## gründler

Der Meister war mal wieder unterwegs....


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben von den Buhnen der Elbe aus unser jährliches Gruppenangeln gegen einen befreundeten Verein ausgetragen. Es war wieder einer dieser Tage, wo du die Brassen dem großen Fluss entreißen musstest, sonst heißt es "Blamieren statt Platzieren". Für mich fing das Drama aber schon kurz nach dem Ziehen der Lose an, weil der Buhnenkopf für die Elbe recht unüblich nur aus geschüttetem Packwerk der Klasse "Monsterklamotten" bestand. Ich bin dann in den Buhnenkessel ausgewichen und habe von dort aus die Strömungskante befischt. Hatte mir nicht gefallen, weil ich eigentlich mit 70 Gramm Körben etwas weiter in den Verlauf des Flusses rein wollte, was sich aufgrund der Entfernung und des Strömungsdruckes nun erledigt hatte (zuviel Schnur im Wasser, Rute zu Kurz, Entfernung zu Weit).
> 
> Nach dem Aufbau meiner Ausrüstung, ungefähr 7 Zigaretten in Serie, bin ich dann zum Loten übergegangen und musste mich für einen Spot entscheiden. Das 1,5 Meter tiefe Wasser mitten in der Strömungskante schien mir Produktiv, schön Sauerstoffreich und sicherlich von den Fischen frequentiert zu sein. Nach Zigarette Nummer 8 dann der Startschuss. 10 Körbe voll von Mais, Pellets, Maden und geschnittener Würmer sind vom Teufel getrieben auf dem Futterplatz gelandet. Ich wollte einen "mix of everything" ins Rennen schicken, um einen Backup-Plan in der Hinterhand zu haben. Die Pellets halten die Big Breams, der Mais döbeliert unter Umständen, die Würmer sind geliebt von den Skimmern und die Maden bewegen die Plötzen dieser Welt. Diese aggressive Futterstrategie sollten wegen der schweren Bedingungen eine breite Palette an Zielfischen ansprechen.
> 
> Eine Wurm/Made Kombi brachte mir dann auch eine Serie von 4 Brassen in den ersten 10 Minuten, kurioserweise war jeder Kontakt ein Fallbiss. Äußerst unüblich, weil die Fische zu 99% mit der Strömung flüchten. An diesem Tag zogen sie jedes mal quer in die Buhnen (schwammen also auf mich zu). Da ich einen festen Seitenarm gefischt hatte, hingen die Brassen meist von Selbst. Der Haken saß immer sehr weit Vorn im Maul, was sich beim Abhaken als Praktisch erweist. Beim Drill natürlich nicht so prickelnd. Nach den ersten 10 Minuten wurde der Takt an Bissen geringer, der Standfisch ließ sich auch Fallen, wanderte vielleicht sogar ab. Ich hielt dagegen und warf alle 2 Minuten einen neuen Korb, immer gefüllt mit vielen Ködern. Just a big river-story! Ich konnte in den ersten 90 Minuten einige weitere Brassen, sowie 2 Alande und einige Ükel fangen. Die Ükel ließ ich wieder frei, weil sie kein nennenwertes Gewicht bilden (war nicht klever, kommen wir später zu).
> 
> Meinen Wurftakt hielt ich weiterhin aufrecht für die nächste Stunde, weil ich die großen Brassen unbedingt bedienen und zumindest 2 Exemplare aus dem Schwarm bei diesem Wettkampf zaubern wollte. Die große Hitze, der fehlende Wind und der blaue Himmel waren aber keine guten Vorzeichen, ich rückte trotzdem nicht von meinem Plan ab. Es war kurz nach halb 10, da brach mein Futterplatz dann für eine gute Stunde ein. Ich hatte weder Schnurschwimmer, noch einen Biss nach 15 weiteren Minuten. Ich rotierte schließlich mit den Ködern, um eine Resonanz der Fische zu bekommen und setzte die Futtermittel im Korb anders ein. Nach 4 Körben mit Maden und drei Maden auf einem 16er-Haken fing ich einen kleinen Döbel, einen kleinen Rapfen und Ükelei. Die kleinen Fische waren also vorhanden, aber nicht mein Ziel. Da der werte Herr von Döbel den Schlund voller Mais hatte, widmete ich 15 weitere Minuten der Session dem Mais als Köder. Es wollte sich aber kein Fisch fangen lassen, worauf ich dann zunehmends unsicherer wurde.
> 
> Gegen halb 11 kehrte ich dann zum Matchplan zurück, schnitt wieder die Würmer und bot ein Stück Dendro samt einer Made an. Ich verlängerte den Wurftakt auf 5 Minuten und passte mich den defensiven Brassen wieder an. Es folgen weitere 6 Skimmer in den letzten 30 Minuten, was das Gewicht final nach oben brachte. Das Schlussignal war wegen der schicksalsbergähnlichen Temperaturen eine Erlösung, obgleich das Angeln super, super spannend war. Da ich die anderen Teilnehmer nicht sehen konnte, wusste ich auch nicht, wo ich mit meiner Ausbeute stand. Der Tag war aber schwer, ich hatte die Vermutung auf eine Top-3 Platzierung. Aus der Mitte wäre dieses Ergebnis nicht nur annehmbar, sondern auch Souverän. Sorgen bereitete mir lediglich die Taktik. Ein passiver Köder bei Sonnenschein ist oft nicht die beste Idee, wenn viele Weißfische aktiv sind und sich eher auf natürlich (treibende) angebotene Köder konzentrieren. Viele Teilnehmer waren mit der Stippe oder Bolo unterwegs, das war wieder so ein Unsicherheitsfaktor.
> 
> Die Eimer der anderen Angler beim Wiegen stimmten mich dann aber in Sicherheit. Viele Gewichte zwischen 1500 Gramm bis 2500 Gramm, nur 5 Teilnehmer mit einer ähnlichen oder vermeintlichen besseren Ausbeute. Ich landete mit 21 Fischen auf Platz 3 bei 34XX Gramm (habs schon wieder vergessen). Platz 4 lag mit 50 Gramm hinter mir, soviel zum Thema "ich setze die Ükel zurück, bringt ja kein Gewicht). Platz 2 hatte 3,800 Gramm und Platz 4,200 Gramm.
> 
> Am Ende hätte ich meinen Matchplan einfach durchziehen sollen und den "Trickshot" des Döbels und seinem Mais nicht auf dem Leim gehen dürfen. Ich hätte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit innerhalb einer Stunde weitere 1,5 Kilogramm fangen können (war der Schnitt der anderen beiden Stunden bei 3 Stunden Angelzeit). Eine weitere Beobachtung führte mich auch zum Grübeln, die ich mit einem anderen Teilnehmer geteilt hatte. Die Fische zogen auch bei ihm in die Buhnen nach einem Biss. Möglicherweise hielten sich die Brassen (warum auch immer) im sehr ruhigen Wasser auf. Mit der Feederrute in der Elbe muss ich mich aber auf einen Futterplatz festlegen, weil ich nicht genügend Futter für zwei Bahnen liefern kann. Ich würde mein Ei weggeben, um den gleichen Tag in der Buhne erneut angeln zu dürfen. Wat wäre da wohl bei rumgekommen?
> 
> Final bleibt zu schreiben: Große Flüsse sind kleine Schlampen, die an den schwierigsten Tagen verführt werden müssen. Meine Wurmeimer sind zumindest wieder um 300 Gramm leichter und neue Ideen im Anmarsch. Das Freundschaftsangeln war im Übrigen ein Koppeln, mein zugeloster Buddy fing 1,400 Gramm und wir landen somit knapp auf Platz 2 in der gesamten Wertung. Gibt schlimmeres, ich hätte aber mehr draus machen können.




Wie bereits ein paar mal gebeichtet sehe ich gerne alte und neue Matchangelvideos.
Das hier:






...erinnerte mich an die von Dir geschilderten Taktiksorgen. Ein wenig geflucht wird auch (freut mich persönlich).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Wie bereits ein paar mal gebeichtet sehe ich gerne alte und neue Matchangelvideos.
> Das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...erinnerte mich an die von Dir geschilderten Taktiksorgen. Ein wenig geflucht wird auch (freut mich persönlich).



Pfeife ich mir heute Abend neben meinem Kraut rein. Zwischen den alten und neuen Matchanglern gibt es meiner Meinung nach aber keinen Unterschied. Die Möglichkeiten sind anders, die Strategien ähnlich/gleich. Hab dem guten Ian Heaps letztens beim Bread-Fishing im kleinen Fluss zugesehen, der hatte sich die Köderdose für die Punches halt in einer selbstgebastelten kleinen Holzbox um den Oberschenkel gebunden. Faster, harder, win it boy.

Wobei mir gestern die Groschen von den Augen gefallen sind, als ich die Infos rund um das World Pairs in Irland gesehen hatte. Da fuhren die Angler von den Veranstaltern organisiert um den See und haben Pre-Baiting betrieben (vorfüttern). Sowas habe ich weder irgendwo gelesen, noch erlebt. Das steht ja komplett im Widerspruch zum eigentlichen Ansatz an den "Nature Venues". In UK gibt es ja diese Splitt zwischen der Kunst an den Commercials und dem ursprünglichen Angeln an den natürlichen Gewässern. Das Pre-Baiten für höhere Gewichte wegen der Vermarktung fand ich sehr, sehr skurril. Da fällt wohl die letzte Bastion.


----------



## geomas

Offenbar gibt es neben den Carp-Lake-Matches auch immer noch viele Gewässer (auch kommerzielle Anlagen), an denen Plötz, Brassen und Barsch dominieren.
Find ich als YT-Zuschauer auch deutlich spannender. Aufgefallen ist mir der sehr freundliche, kollegiale Ton zwischen den Match-Men.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Offenbar gibt es neben den Carp-Lake-Matches auch immer noch viele Gewässer (auch kommerzielle Anlagen), an denen Plötz, Brassen und Barsch dominieren.
> Find ich als YT-Zuschauer auch deutlich spannender. Aufgefallen ist mir der sehr freundliche, kollegiale Ton zwischen den Match-Men.



Die alten Matcher sind noch ein anderer Schlag, die Püppchen der Neuzeit sind ja wegen der breiten Öffentlichkeit und dem Internet recht Spitz und abgehoben unterwegs. Das Raubfischangeln scheint sich auch über diverse Veranstaltungen immer mehr zu verbreiten. Da hatte ich letztens auch ein Video gesehen, wo ein Angler beschissen hatte. Erst einen Fisch von einem Begleiter auf die Matte zum Messen gelegt, danach einen gehakten Zander gelandet und die eigene Crew ins Bild gestellt, um den Fisch nicht erkenntlich zu machen während der Landung und des Abhakens. War der werte Herr vom Tideritter beim YPC glaube ich.

Die sind alle ziemlich komisch drauf.......


----------



## geomas

#schnuraufspulen #wickelbild

Ich bespule selbst, mal mit mehr, mal mit deutlich weniger Erfolg.

Hier ein aktuelles Beispiel:





...auf der montierten Spule (flache Spule) lief es wie geplant, bei der E-Spule daneben hab ich mit mit dem „Backing” total verschätzt und 
nun ja, das Wickelbild des Grauens verwirklicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> #schnuraufspulen #wickelbild
> 
> Ich bespule selbst, mal mit mehr, mal mit deutlich weniger Erfolg.
> 
> Hier ein aktuelles Beispiel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...auf der montierten Spule (flache Spule) lief es wie geplant, bei der E-Spule daneben hab ich mit mit dem „Backing” total verschätzt und
> nun ja, das Wickelbild des Grauens verwirklicht.



Du wirst mit der Ersatzspule evtl. 5 mtr weniger weit werfen bei voller Beschleunigung. Ich glaube, wir machen uns nur selber Verrückt das wir ein 100%iges Wickelbild brauchen, der Füllungsgrad muss perfekt sein und wenn man den ersten Schnurtüddel entfernt hat, 25 mtr Schnur im Mülleimer landeten, dann wird man genauso weit wie vorher werfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du wirst mit der Ersatzspule evtl. 5 mtr weniger weit werfen bei voller Beschleunigung. Ich glaube, wir machen uns nur selber Verrückt das wir ein 100%iges Wickelbild brauchen, der Füllungsgrad muss perfekt sein und wenn man den ersten Schnurtüddel entfernt hat, 25 mtr Schnur im Mülleimer landeten, dann wird man genauso weit wie vorher werfen.



Ich habe auf das "Wickelbild" mein Leben lang nicht geachtet, ich weiß noch nicht mal, was das ist!


----------



## Andal

Es macht auch einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob man im Netz präsentiert, oder draussen wirklich angelt!


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe auf das "Wickelbild" mein Leben lang nicht geachtet, ich weiß noch nicht mal, was das ist!


 
Tröstet mich, geht mir genauso. Aber lt Bordies gibt es ja Rollen, die ein bescheidenes haben sollen, z B Penn Slammer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ha, ich hab mir gestern auch eine Action Cam bestellt, da bin ich mal gespannt, was die kleinen Dinger taugen. Ich werde morgen den Hund gleich mal beim Kacken als erste Testphase filmen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tröstet mich, geht mir genauso. Aber lt Bordies gibt es ja Rollen, die ein bescheidenes haben sollen, z B Penn Slammer.



Ich habe eine Penn-Slammer. Sieht genauso aus, wie bei meinen anderen Rollen. Ich bin aber auch der letzte Mensch auf diesem Planeten, der Ahnung von seinen Rollen hat. Sie darf nur nicht zu schwer sein, braucht nen Schnurklipp und manchmal eine Kurbel!


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Penn-Slammer. Sieht genauso aus, wie bei meinen anderen Rollen. Ich bin aber auch der letzte Mensch auf diesem Planeten, der Ahnung von seinen Rollen hat. Sie darf nur nicht zu schwer sein, braucht nen Schnurklipp und manchmal eine Kurbel!



Ich hab keine, aber der Tip mit der Kurbel hat was.


----------



## geomas

Bei diversen alten Rollen ist das Wickelbild nicht so toll, aber da ists mir auch egal. 
Bei neuen Rollen sollte es wenigstens anfangs noch schön aussehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hab keine, aber der Tip mit der Kurbel hat was.


 
Das Witzige an der Slammer ist eigentlich nur, das ich eine Besitze, aber nie eine gebraucht habe. Ich war neulich erst wieder erschrocken, wo das Ding herkommt? 



geomas schrieb:


> Bei diversen alten Rollen ist das Wickelbild nicht so toll, aber da ists mir auch egal.
> Bei neuen Rollen sollte es wenigstens anfangs noch schön aussehen.



Ich habe nur die Erfahrung mit einem "komischen Wickelbild" gemacht, wenn die Schnur überlagert war und sich auf der Spule "gekringelt" hatte. Sieht aus wie kleine Dellen auf einem jeden Zentimeter der Sehne. Ansonsten ist das so ne Story, wo ich mir keine Gedanken drüber machen.

Tjoa und neue Rollen sehen bei mir nach einem Ausritt zum Feedern aus wie das Modell aus der Grabbelkiste.....


----------



## Andal

Das mit den Wickelbildern ist doch so, wie mit der Höchstgeschwindigkeit von Supersportwagen. Wann  fährt man denn über 250 km/h...?


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Witzige an der Slammer ist eigentlich nur, das ich eine Besitze, aber nie eine gebraucht habe. Ich war neulich erst wieder erschrocken, wo das Ding herkommt? ...



Haha, hast Du mal bei einem Hegefischen auf Wels gewonnen?

In der Familie haben wir 2 Slammer, eine von mir gekauft, die andere auf meinen Rat hin erworben. Für die leichte Angelei im Salzwasser. 
Die Schnurverlegung ist okay, aber sie wird von allen außer mir wegen der nichtausschaltbaren Rücklaufsperre gehaßt.


----------



## daci7

Hab mich schon immer gefragt wer denn jemals die Rücklaufsperre ausschaltet ... ich finde diesen Hebel absolut überflüssig...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> #schnuraufspulen #wickelbild
> 
> Ich bespule selbst, mal mit mehr, mal mit deutlich weniger Erfolg.
> 
> Hier ein aktuelles Beispiel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...auf der montierten Spule (flache Spule) lief es wie geplant, bei der E-Spule daneben hab ich mit mit dem „Backing” total verschätzt und
> nun ja, das Wickelbild des Grauens verwirklicht.


Dafür sieht die Rolle und Rute Top aus.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon immer gefragt wer denn jemals die Rücklaufsperre ausschaltet ... ich finde diesen Hebel absolut überflüssig...


Ich habe tatsächlich schon zwei, oder dreimal in meinem Leben so Montagen abgelegt. In 53 Jahren.


----------



## Minimax

Sinnvoll oder nicht, find Statios ohne abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre unanständig.


----------



## gründler

Im Video von Bob drillt er auch über die Sperre,soll angeblich Schnurdrall vorbeugen statt über bremse zu drillen.


----------



## Andal

Wer die Bremsen und Schnüre von Anno tobak kennt, der weiss, warum Backwinding betrieben wurde. Aber es hat sich mehr als überlebt.


----------



## phirania

Am See lief es heute besser als am Kanal..
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 329382









Sogar die Ukel hatten Bock auf Maden


----------



## Hering 58

Dickes Petri Kalle.Hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## alexpp

Minimax schrieb:


> Sinnvoll oder nicht, find Statios ohne abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre unanständig.


Sehe es auch so. Muss bei meinen Shimano Rollen ohne auskommen. Daiwa und Co. mag ich nicht besonders.
Und Shimano hatte die Lager die ganze Zeit mit der Umschaltmöglichkeit produziert, erst bei den neuen Rollen kommt ein leichteres Lager zum Einsatz, das nicht mehr verstellt werden kann.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Am See lief es heute besser als am Kanal..



Petri, Phiri,
zur schönen Ukelei- bei uns hier hat der Wappenfisch fast nie diesen reizvollen zitronengelben Strich, auch sind sie weniger füllig: Ganz schlanke, reizlose Schwarzweissfischlein. Überhaupt lohnt sichs, all diese Handlang-Spezies, wie auch Kaulis, Gründlinge auch Grundeln genauer zu betrachten, die sind sehr reizvoll, wie kleine Vögelchen oder #Insekten.


----------



## geomas

Gründling und Kaulbarsch würd ich auch gerne mal wieder sehen.
Eines meiner Projekte für 2019 war ja die Bach-Angelei. Aber bei den derzeitigen Wasserständen fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt der Mumm, um mich an eins der Rinnsale in der Umgebung zu setzen.

Habe, um einem erneuten Schwenken der französischen Flagge vorzubeugen, jetzt eine kleine Dose mit Notfall-Maden im Kühlschrank. 
Morgen gehts nachmittags oder abends ans Wasser. Ob an den Fluß nebenan oder an ein anderes Gewässer wird sich kurzfristig entscheiden.

PS: Schon wieder bei AnglingDirect hängengeblieben. Die Briten haben schon ne Menge Zeugs zu bieten.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ha, ich hab mir gestern auch eine Action Cam bestellt, da bin ich mal gespannt, was die kleinen Dinger taugen. Ich werde morgen den Hund gleich mal beim Kacken als erste Testphase filmen.



Ich bin gespannt, was du mit der Action Cam so produzierst, aber bitte verschone uns mit den Testaufnahmen. 

Eigentlich sollte ich morgen Vormittag auch nochmal los, ab Mittags wirds erstmal für ne Weile windig und nochmal kälter. maden und Futter hab ich, aber mit der Lokation bin ich mir unschlüssig. Kanal oder Teich, Schifffahrt oder viel Kraut?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> aber mit der Lokation bin ich mir unschlüssig. Kanal oder Teich, Schifffahrt oder viel Kraut?



Was ist besser erreichbar, und wo ist angenehmer zu sitzen? Sind, find ich, keine ganz unwichtigen Fragen.


----------



## Tobias85

Gut erreichbar und bequem zu sitzen trifft auf alles so ziemlich gleichermaßen zu.

An den Teichen war ich trotz vorhandener Tiefenkarten bisher immer eher erfolglos (bis auf ein mal) und es gibt derzeit wohl viel Kraut. Ich würde dort also eher Stellen ausprobieren. Am Kanal hab ich diverse Wendestellen, wo quasi garantiert Fisch steht, aber mit de Kähnen, die eine dauernd den Futterplatz abräumen, ist das für einen Feederanfänger (als den ich mich definitiv noch sehe) auch nicht leicht zu angeln. Es stellt sich also eher die Frage, ob ich auf Nummer sicher gehe und zumindest ein paar einzelne Fische aus dem Kanal ziehe oder ob ich auf volles Risiko gehe und mir willkürlich eine Stelle am See suche, an der ich halbwegs krautfrei feedern kann, und dort auf gut Glück angele.


----------



## Tobias85

Sei es drum, es wird ein See und wenn da nichts läuft, dann gehts an den benachbarten See.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> PS: Schon wieder bei AnglingDirect hängengeblieben. Die Briten haben schon ne Menge Zeugs zu bieten.


Woher kenne ich das nur 
Bei mir ist es der Supa lite Shelter von Korum geworden, der sich heimlich in den Warenkorb geschlichen hat


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : na dann wünsche ich Dir gemütliche Ansitze unterm Shelter!

...und natürlich auch viel Erfolg mit den Neuerwerbungen, lieber @Minimax ! 
„Tornado” ist ein angenehm altmodischer Name für eine Rute, paßt ja offenbar gut zum Äußeren der Peitsche.
Noch ne Frage: warum 25er Sehne? Wäre etwas dickeres, robusteres nicht die bessere Wahl?


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 ist „auf Sendung” und demzufolge offenbar (noch) nicht in den See geweht worden.
Also Petri, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...und natürlich auch viel Erfolg mit den Neuerwerbungen, lieber @Minimax !
> „Tornado” ist ein angenehm altmodischer Name für eine Rute, paßt ja offenbar gut zum Äußeren der Peitsche.
> Noch ne Frage: warum 25er Sehne? Wäre etwas dickeres, robusteres nicht die bessere Wahl?



Ich denk 25er passt gut zu dem 10-55er Wurfgewicht und dem Gewässer und seinen zu erwartenden Bewohnern Das Aufgabenspekrum für die doch sehr parabolischen Tornados soll eben das mittlere nächtliche Grundangeln sein, wobei "mittel" in meiner Terminologie an landläufigen Massstäben doch eher Richtung leicht tendiert. 
Ich darf an dieser Stelle zugeben,  das die Tornados durch ein weiteres Team schwerer Kombos ergänzt werden wird. diese werden sowohl voll Festbleitauglich als auch für die schwere Köderfischangelei geeignet sein, und zwar in der Schlechten Jahreszeit als auch unter schwierigen Bedingungen (Strömung, Totholz). Hier werden Schnüre nicht unter 30 oder gar 35 eingesetzt werden, mit der Option auf schweres Geflecht Ganz ähnlich meiner Balzer-Elfriede.


----------



## geomas

^ ahh, okay, ich hatte „AAL” im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Minimax

Aal ist da garnicht soo verkehrt, allerdings eher Äalchen, kaum dass jeder vierte an dem strukturarmen Abschnitt Maß  hat, und das dann auch nur Knapp. Ähnlich den dort ansässigen Barschverwandten, die ich aus Aber glauben nicht näher beZeichnen darf. Dann kämen nachts dort noch Randalebrassen, und hochagressive Rotfedern (seltsam aber wahr) auf den Plan. 
Ein Szenario wie an der Fülle bei @Kochtopf , mit der starken Strömung, Holz Steilufer und dem Potential an Breitköpfen, Barben und Welsen wäre die Domäne der Schweren Kombinationen.


----------



## Andal

Mit diesen Tornados wird auch kein Mensch den Zug aufbringen, eine 25er zu sprengen. Und das sich eine Schnur mal irgendwo verklemmt, oder durchscheuert, kann man auch mit einer 1,00er nicht verhindern. Nur fängt man dann halt nix mehr. Sonst dürften wir ja am Ende alle nur noch mit 130 lbs. Tuna Zeugs fischen gehen, weil es ja sein könnte, dass...! 

Wir leben ja auch nicht mehr in den Zeiten, wo man den 20er Nylon- (Dederon-) Draht mit den Worten kommentierte: "Des ist a guad's Schnürl, des hoit glatt zwoa Kilo aus!"


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Mit diesen Tornados wird auch kein Mensch den Zug aufbringen, eine 25er zu sprengen.



Eben, das wird ja häufig vergessen bei der Schnurwahl, wie viel Last man überhaupt mit dieser oder jener Rute auf die Schnur bringen kann. Was darüber hinaus geht, ist sozusagen nur "Scheuerreserve" Die erfüllt natürlich auch ihren Zweck, zu knapp sollte man auch nicht kalkulieren. Wie gesagt, das Fuldaseminar bei 'Ghillie' Potto war in der Hinsicht sehr lehrreich für mich


----------



## Andal

Grad beim Mythos-Fisch Aal wird losgedonnert, also gerätemäßig, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Was ich da teilweise hier am Rhein sehe, würde jeder Norwegentour zur Ehre gereichen. Ohne Flachs.

Zwar nur 6er Haken, damit auch jedes Schnürsenkel schlucken kann, aber hinten raus wird dimensioniert, als ginge es um den Moby Dick selber. Vollkommener Unsinn - aber unausrottbar.


----------



## Minimax

Unterschätzen sollte man sie nicht. Ist ja auch ne Geässerfrage. Jan Lock z.B. angelt relativ leicht auf die Schlängler, auch Jahreszeitabhängig. 
Wenn ich nach Hause komme, schaue ich mal im Sidley nach, was der für Rute und Schnur empfiehlt- der musste es ja wissen als ausgewiesener Grossaalexperte. Ich hab's auch in etwa im Gedächtnis, aber will jetzt nichts falsches erzählen


----------



## Kochtopf

An @Minimax ihm seinen (!) Spreeabschnitt reichen mE 0,25 dicke aber ich begrüße Minis Hinwendung zu etwas schwererer Angelei, zumindest für die Nächte. Rein von der Abriebfestigkeit würde ich allerdings das Vorfach dennoch Richtung 30er (oder gar Stählern bspw mit drennan soft strand) wählen, ich habe es schon erlebt wie Waller und Aale Vorfächer durchgescheuert haben, das kann mitunter sehr ärgerlich sein.


----------



## Andal

Das Argument "Waller" akzeptiere ich, wenn das ganze Setup aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Aber einem Aal wird man durch schieres Tempo Herr, welches auch mit leichterem Geschirr, oder gerade deswegen, herstellbar ist. Dazu noch einen gummierten Kescher und es brennt nix an.

Als Vorfach empfehle ich Amnesia. Weich und trotzdem enorm haltbar!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich rede nicht davon mit Wallergeschirr aufzustocken, aber 30+ Hauptschnur an der 3lbs Karpfenrute macht generell Sinn, auch wenn 2lbs sicher reichen würden. Meinen grössten Aal habe ich mit Sarah Jane gefangen, hohe Übersetzung, 30er Schnur... das geht schon gut aber würde anders auch nicht funktionieren, da das Rückgrat nicht zum rumbossen geeignet ist. Und, wenn man mal die Hauptschnur nach den Barbenfängen an meiner Strecke anschaut wird einem schnell klar, dass Mono nicht nur abriebfester ist sondern auch, dass Geflecht deutlich mehr kostet und man nach jedem besseren Fisch nen Meter Schnur abpiddeln darf.
Klar, zu schwer ist auch nichts aber ich persönlich angle lieber ein mü zu schwer als zu leicht. Der verlorene Meteraal an der Floatrute des Plumpsgottes (nicht rausheben nicht rausheben - neeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin) hat mich da nachhaltig geprägt


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht davon mit Wallergeschirr aufzustocken, aber 30+ Hauptschnur an der 3lbs Karpfenrute macht generell Sinn, auch wenn 2lbs sicher reichen würden. Meinen grössten Aal habe ich mit Sarah Jane gefangen, hohe Übersetzung, 30er Schnur... das geht schon gut aber würde anders auch nicht funktionieren, da das Rückgrat nicht zum rumbossen geeignet ist. Und, wenn man mal die Hauptschnur nach den Barbenfängen an meiner Strecke anschaut wird einem schnell klar, dass Mono nicht nur abriebfester ist sondern auch, dass Geflecht deutlich mehr kostet und man nach jedem besseren Fisch nen Meter Schnur abpiddeln darf.
> Klar, zu schwer ist auch nichts aber ich persönlich angle lieber ein mü zu schwer als zu leicht. Der verlorene Meteraal an der Floatrute des Plumpsgottes (nicht rausheben nicht rausheben - neeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin) hat mich da nachhaltig geprägt


Du hast ja selber gesehen, wie ich in GW gefischt habe. Sensibel zu fischen bedeutet ja nicht, dass man übertrieben fein angeln muss. Aber darüber kann man sich die Finger wund tippen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Sensibel zu fischen bedeutet ja nicht, dass man übertrieben fein angeln muss.



Ah, das Stichwort für mein Ceterum censeo: Beim Angeln heisst für mich fein nicht notwendigerweise leicht, sondern 'fein aufeinander abgestimmt', nämlich Methode und Komponenten des Tackle. ich glaub da sind wir ganz d'accord, wie die Schneider sagen


----------



## Andal

Eben. Man kann ja mit ganz kleinen Dingen die Sache, in unserem Sinne, erleichtern und aufwerten. Die Verbindung von Blei und Nubsie muss ja kein eiserner Karabiner sein. Ein Stück 12er Mono macht das ganze fein, sicher und leicht.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens merke ich, das ich hier mit den angedeutetetn Zielfischen meiner Grundangelflottenreform ziemlich im Offtopic bin, hierfür entschuldige ich mich. Immerhin geht's um Ansitzangeln mit Naturködern -und ne Nächtliche Monsterrotfeder auf halben Taui käme mir aus verschiedenen Gründen weitaus gelegener als ein Schnürsenkelchen.
Keine Entschuldigung kanns hingegen dafür geben, das ich Grad mit meiner kaum benutzten, aber sehr sexy Spinnkombo die Stunde bis zum Abendessen überbrückt habe und eine Handvoll Kleinbarsche freundlicherweise klebenblieben. Sone kleine Kunstködererfrischung von Zeit zu Zeit macht auch mal Laune.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was du mit der Action Cam so produzierst, aber bitte verschone uns mit den Testaufnahmen.



Es werden keine Content-Videos werden, ich nutze die Clips nur als Kommunikationsmittel und zur Vorstellung von Artikeln (Austesten für die Klickrate auf den Social Medias). Ist eigentlich eine reine FB-Geschichte, dat Ding mit der Action-Cam.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 ist „auf Sendung” und demzufolge offenbar (noch) nicht in den See geweht worden.
> Also Petri, viel Erfolg!



Vielen Dank! Ich wollte ja heute Vormittag direkt los, aber wie das so ist...Semesterferien, Wecker - den Rest denkt euch bitte. Konnte dann erst gegen Abend wieder los, pünktlich mit der Nieselregenfront und noch mehr auffrischendem Wind war ich am See. Obwohl ich mir eine gut geschützte Stelle ausgesucht hatte, war es mir dann aber doch zu windig. Hab mich dann noch zwei Stunden an den nahe gelegenen Bach gesetzt, aber da ging auch nichts. Vorher hab ich aber am See noch ein paar Erkundungswürfe gemacht: Die Stelle scheint immerhin schlamm- und krautfrei zu sein, also lohnt sich ein neuer Versuch bei weniger Wind.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Ich drück Dir die Daumen, @TobBok : möge die Reparatur/der Service Budget-freundlich enden.



Positive News. Die Reperatur hat mit aufstecken des Steckers plus gradebiegen der Kontakte sage und schreibe 20 € Arbeitszeit gekostet.
Da ist sogar glatt noch ne Extra Portion Ananasringe und Maden drin, die ich unters Futter  mischen kann.
Habe heute auch gleich mal ne 2000er Rolle zu meiner neuen Picker-Rute bespult.
Drei mit Rollen bestückte Posenruten stehen auch schon bereit. Muss nur noch Zeit finden die Montagen zu basteln. Neben Amtgängen und dem ganzen Krimskrams ist das gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## geomas

Die Warnow-Plötz mögen meinen Mais nicht mehr!

War heute Abend noch mal kurz los, diesmal nur mit der Bolo-Rute (mit leichter Wagglermontage: hier wird bei „Bolo” ja meistens die Rute gemeint, während die Spezis von der Insel mit „Bolo” die Pose und Montage meinen).
Auf Mais gab es nur ein paar Zupfer, die ich zudem verpennt habe. Oder besser formuliert: der Biß sollte sich „entwickeln”, deshalb hab ich nicht angehauen.
Nach etwa 90 fischlosen Minuten hab ich dann schweren Herzens zur Geheimwaffe gegriffen und die 60Cent-Dose Maden aus der Rooooving Bag geholt. Erster Wurf, zack, Pose wandert seitwärts weg - kleiner Plötz. So ging es dann weiter, es gab etliche Bisse „on the drop” - da waren dann die Stammtisch-Wappentiere für verantwortlich. Gab neben den üblichen lütten Plötz eine Mini-Güster, 2 noch kleinere Flußbarsche und die erwähnten Ükel. Das „mächtigste” Rotauge mag eventuell das alte DDR-Mindestmaß von 15cm geschrammt haben. Also das hab ich schon besser erlebt.
Hab probehalber wieder Mais angeboten, es gab darauf nur zögerliche „Mäkel-Bisse”.


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist natürlich Schade, aber es wird ja langsam auch Herbst. Meine Bach-Döbel haben den Mais neulich auch schon links liegen lassen, während sie im Hochsommer noch richtig scharf drauf waren.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Schade, aber es wird ja langsam auch Herbst.


Und da müssen die Fischis sich jetzt noch Fett anfressen und da ist fleischige Kost gefragt.


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte trotzdem einen schönen Angelabend. Das Wasser war übrigens noch richtig warm. 
Ich werd die Tage sicher noch mal los, bestimmt auch mal wieder zu einem Teich. 


@TobBok : Na prima, ne Auto-Reparatur für 20€ hatte ich schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr. Hmm, eigentlich noch nie, seitdem ich eigenhändig die Lichtmaschine meines Trabant P601 gegen eine vom Schrottplatz gewechselt habe. Und das war etwa 1991. Viel Erfolg mit den Ananasringen!

@Tobias85 : Na dann viel Erfolg an der erkundeten Stelle!


----------



## feederbrassen

Noch ist das Wasser warm aber die Nächte sind jetzt kühl. 
Jetzt kommt noch ne heisse Phase und dann verschieben sich die Beisszeiten bis es allmählich dann ruhig wird. 
Hier im Flachland heißt das
 bei ,, normalen " Temperaturen so bis Mitte, Ende November. 
Danach wird es zäh aber es sind immer noch Fische zu Fangen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Schade, aber es wird ja langsam auch Herbst.






feederbrassen schrieb:


> Noch ist das Wasser warm aber die Nächte sind jetzt kühl.


​
Das grenzt an Hochverrat! Es ist nach wie vor herrlicher, wunderbarer Sommer: DIe Bäume sind Grün, die Ähren wogen, der Himmel blau und die Abende mild und voller FLedermäuschen. Frauen tragen herrlich luftige Kleidchen, erwachsene Männer glauben, kurze Hosen in der Öffentlichkeit seien akzeptabel: Sommer, Sommer, Sommer. Geos Plötzen haben sich nur wegen dem klitzekleinen Temperaturstürzlein etwas verschluckt, übermorgen schmeckt ihnen der Mais wieder. Bester Beweis für die Jahreszeit,
ist ja ohnehin das die Ükeln ein sinnvolles Posenangeln mit Made unmöglich machen- Wenn die weg sind, und die feisten Rotaugen auf eine oder zwei Maden gehen, dann kann man mit Vorsicht mal an die Jahreszeit mit H denken. Bis auf weiteres ist SOMMER, ich dulde keinerlei defaitistische Äusserungen in diese Richtung
Minimax

@geomas Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri zum bunten Kleinfischkorb, in ein paar Tagen sieht das schon wieder anders aus!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Herbst beginnt beim Angeln erst im Oktober, die Rotaugenzeit mit dem ersten Frost. Das ist ja noch sehr Warm draußen.....


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Herbst beginnt beim Angeln erst im Oktober, die Rotaugenzeit mit dem ersten Frost. Das ist ja noch [sehr] warm draußen.....



Eben, eben, GANZ GENAU!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Die Warnow-Plötz mögen meinen Mais nicht mehr!
> 
> War heute Abend noch mal kurz los, diesmal nur mit der Bolo-Rute (mit leichter Wagglermontage: hier wird bei „Bolo” ja meistens die Rute gemeint, während die Spezis von der Insel mit „Bolo” die Pose und Montage meinen).
> Auf Mais gab es nur ein paar Zupfer, die ich zudem verpennt habe. Oder besser formuliert: der Biß sollte sich „entwickeln”, deshalb hab ich nicht angehauen.
> Nach etwa 90 fischlosen Minuten hab ich dann schweren Herzens zur Geheimwaffe gegriffen und die 60Cent-Dose Maden aus der Rooooving Bag geholt. Erster Wurf, zack, Pose wandert seitwärts weg - kleiner Plötz. So ging es dann weiter, es gab etliche Bisse „on the drop” - da waren dann die Stammtisch-Wappentiere für verantwortlich. Gab neben den üblichen lütten Plötz eine Mini-Güster, 2 noch kleinere Flußbarsche und die erwähnten Ükel. Das „mächtigste” Rotauge mag eventuell das alte DDR-Mindestmaß von 15cm geschrammt haben. Also das hab ich schon besser erlebt.
> Hab probehalber wieder Mais angeboten, es gab darauf nur zögerliche „Mäkel-Bisse”.


Denn mal Petri,die guten Maden gehen immer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Eben, eben, GANZ GENAU!


^
PISS trifft es aber, weil es gerade Regnet!


----------



## geomas

Also unabhängig von der Beißlaune der Fischis versuch ich jetzt so oft wie möglich am Wasser zu sein. 
Und freu mich trotzdem schon auf die kältere Jahreszeit (hab ja jetzt Thermoklamotten mit nem Symbol-Fisch drauf).

Heute war es etwas viel mit dem Verkehr auf dem Wasser: okay, die Leistungssportler müssen eben trainieren. Aber die sitzenden und stehenden Paddler sind gelegentlich schon störend (auch wenn sie sich immer entschuldigen, wen ich ihretwegen die Montage einholen muß). Gab aber auch einige, die aus größerer Entfernung gefragt haben, wo meine Leinen ausliegen. 

Werd demnächst mal ne 2te Rute mit Pellet oder Mini-Boilie auslegen. Das hab ich am Fluß nebenan bislang noch nicht ernsthaft probiert.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing In der Sache hast Du natürlich recht, ich hab das Zitat nur aus Zartgefühl und nur für mein Post verfälscht- in deinen Beiträgen seis Dir unbenommen.
Das die kommende Jahreszeit anglerisch natürlich viel interessanter ist als der heisse Sommer ist auch wahr aber das kommt noch früh genug. Noch bestehen Chancen auf Tolle Fänge mit Schwimmenden Ködern an freier Leine und angenehme Nachtansitze mit erstaunlichen Überraschungen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das grenzt an Hochverrat! Es ist nach wie vor herrlicher, wunderbarer Sommer: DIe Bäume sind Grün, die Ähren wogen, der Himmel blau und die Abende mild und voller FLedermäuschen. Frauen tragen herrlich luftige Kleidchen, erwachsene Männer glauben, kurze Hosen in der Öffentlichkeit seien akzeptabel: Sommer, Sommer, Sommer. Geos Plötzen haben sich nur wegen dem klitzekleinen Temperaturstürzlein etwas verschluckt, übermorgen schmeckt ihnen der Mais wieder. Bester Beweis für die Jahreszeit,
> ist ja ohnehin das die Ükeln ein sinnvolles Posenangeln mit Made unmöglich machen- Wenn die weg sind, und die feisten Rotaugen auf eine oder zwei Maden gehen, dann kann man mit Vorsicht mal an die Jahreszeit mit H denken. Bis auf weiteres ist SOMMER, ich dulde keinerlei defaitistische Äusserungen in diese Richtung
> Minimax
> 
> @geomas Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri zum bunten Kleinfischkorb, in ein paar Tagen sieht das schon wieder anders aus!


Die Felder sind gemäht, der Mais steht kurz vor der Ernte, die Äpfel fallen bereits überreif von  den Bäumen und es sind aktuell mehr Traktoren als Tiere in den Wiesen unterwegs.

Herbst.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Felder sind gemäht, der Mais steht kurz vor der Ernte, die Äpfel fallen bereits überreif von  den Bäumen und es sind aktuell mehr Traktoren als Tiere in den Wiesen unterwegs.
> 
> Herbst.



Mag alles sein, aber ich wette, Du trägst noch kurze Hosen in der Öffentlichkeit, alter Knabe.

Sommer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mag alles sein, aber ich wette, Du trägst noch kurze Hosen in der Öffentlichkeit, alter Knabe.
> 
> Sommer.


Ich trage nur in Ausnahmefällen Hosen in der Öffentlichkeit.
Perverser.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich trage nur in Ausnahmefällen Hosen in der Öffentlichkeit.
> *Perverser.*



Also, deswegen bist Du noch lange nicht perverser als ich!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, deswegen bist Du noch lange nicht perverser als ich!


Das ist kein Wettbewerb.
Und bin ich wohl.

Zurück zum Thema: Sportex hat eine Avon in 10' mit 100gr. Wg - wenn sie nicht auch Sportex kosten würde wäre sie schon was für den Nahkampf im Gebüsch


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Sportex hat eine Avon in 10' mit 100gr. Wg - wenn sie nicht auch Sportex kosten würde wäre sie schon was für den Nahkampf im Gebüsch



Nun gut. Die Sportex Rute sieht natürlich sehr interessant aus, aber eine Angel mit 100g, also gut 3lbs ist mlwse ne gute Nahkampfdschungelflinte, aber auf keinen Fall ne Avon.  Ich hab die 3, 25 m Version gefunden auf die Schnelle. Ist DIe neu?

Ich glaube, da gibt es verschiedene Stalker Ruten aus dem Karpfenbereich die sich in ähnlichen Regionen bewegen.


----------



## Andal

Wenn ihr was geschmeidiges für das Unterholz sucht, dann die Prologic C.O.M. Pure Stalker. 9 oder 11 ft. und 2.75 lbs. TC.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun gut. Die Sportex Rute sieht natürlich sehr interessant aus, aber eine Angel mit 100g, also gut 3lbs ist mlwse ne gute Nahkampfdschungelflinte, aber auf keinen Fall ne Avon.  Ich hab die 3, 25 m Version gefunden auf die Schnelle. Ist DIe neu?
> 
> Ich glaube, da gibt es verschiedene Stalker Ruten aus dem Karpfenbereich die sich in ähnlichen Regionen bewegen.


Mit 1,5lbs werfe ich 90 Gramm, natürlich nicht "wie ein Mutterschänder" (Zitat waM) aber ich denke, das dürfte ne 1,75-2lbs Rute sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing In der Sache hast Du natürlich recht, ich hab das Zitat nur aus Zartgefühl und nur für mein Post verfälscht- in deinen Beiträgen seis Dir unbenommen.
> Das die kommende Jahreszeit anglerisch natürlich viel interessanter ist als der heisse Sommer ist auch wahr aber das kommt noch früh genug. Noch bestehen Chancen auf Tolle Fänge mit Schwimmenden Ködern an freier Leine und angenehme Nachtansitze mit erstaunlichen Überraschungen.



Für mich sind alle Jahreszeiten prinzipiell gleich beim Angeln, abseits des Winters. Im Frühling schwadronieren die Leute von der Vorbereitung der Laichzeit, im Sommer ist ja der Stoffwechsel so hoch, im Herbst fehlt die Nahrung im Gewässer und sie legen sich ein Polster an. Beißt also immer gut, außer bei Temperaturen unter Null.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit 1,5lbs werfe ich 90 Gramm, natürlich nicht "wie ein Mutterschänder" (Zitat waM) aber ich denke, das dürfte ne 1,75-2lbs Rute sein


Ich habe bei manchen Ruten den Verdacht, dass nur die Oberteile tatsächlich getestet werden, respektiv auf eine bestimmte TC gebaut werden. Das Unterteil ist dann was aus der normalen Carprange.


----------



## Minimax

Vermutlich sind die Lbs und WUrfgewichtsangaben von RUte zu RUte Firma zu Firma und vor allem durch die Zeiten sehr unterschiedlich. DIe 1,5lbs von SJ kamen mir sehr kräftig für 1,5 vor- nach der alten Formel dürften dies ja ca. 45g sein, aber SJ hat deutlich mehr Kraft, vermutlich im 1,75 Bereich, jetzt mal unabhängig, was sich mit Gefühl schlenzen lässt, das ist ja immer etwas mehr.
Da ja SPortex für Straffe Ruten bekannt ist (Meine Spinnrute, von der Firma als Weich angepriesen, empfinde ich als ziemlich giftig) und mit dem Kontinentalbonus versehen glaube ich den Sportexleuten das mit hundert Gramm, weit über den klassischen Avonbereich hinaus.


----------



## geomas

Bei Testkurven und WG-Angaben treibt schon jede Firma ihr eigenes Spiel - richtig perfide wirds bei den Hakengrößen.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> richtig perfide wirds bei den Hakengrößen.



Oh ja, das hab ich vorhin beim packen ganz krass vor Augen geführt bekommen. Da waren die 16er von Marke A doppelt so groß wie die 18er von Marke B. Dass die alle nicht einheitlich sind, das ist ja bekannt, aber der Unterschied war schon sehr extrem.


----------



## Hecht100+

Viel Ärgerliche ist, das mir letztens 2 Karpfenvorfächer mittig durchgerissen sind, sollten eigentlich 20lbs halten. Entweder ich muss die selber binden oder andere Sorte probieren. Wenn es am Knoten der Schlaufe passiert wäre, aber mittig?? Sch.... Gefühl.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh ja, das hab ich vorhin beim packen ganz krass vor Augen geführt bekommen. Da waren die 16er von Marke A doppelt so groß wie die 18er von Marke B. Dass die alle nicht einheitlich sind, das ist ja bekannt, aber der Unterschied war schon sehr extrem.



Na, das wäre doch ein Fall für unseren unbestechlichen Hakenthread, dafür hamwa ihn: Pack unbedingt ein paar Muster der beiden Firmen beiseite, und wenn Du mal Zeit und Lust und Kästchenpapier hast, dann lege die Unterschiede offen- Und vor allem mit Marken und Produktbezeichnung:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angelhaken-in-vergleichsbildern.345185/

vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Grad beim Mythos-Fisch Aal wird losgedonnert, also gerätemäßig, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Was ich da teilweise hier am Rhein sehe, würde jeder Norwegentour zur Ehre gereichen. Ohne Flachs.
> 
> Zwar nur 6er Haken, damit auch jedes Schnürsenkel schlucken kann, aber hinten raus wird dimensioniert, als ginge es um den Moby Dick selber. Vollkommener Unsinn - aber unausrottbar.



Du kennst Freund Volker J. ??
Der Mann mit (ungelogen!) Spotex Turbo 5, Daiwa GS9 und 50er Qualitätsmono??

Aber das beste sind die Geschichten über die Aale, die von solch gewaltiger Statur waren, dass man sie natürlich nur noch durch kraftvolles rückwärtslaufen bändigen konnte.. .

PS: Die 1er Haken in der extra starken Ausführung und die halbe Laube als Köder habe ich noch vergessen.
Wirklich was gefangen hat der bis heute nicht..


----------



## geomas

^ haha, „kraftvolles Rückwärtslaufen” ist super, ist der Mann von der BW ausgebildet worden?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, das wäre doch ein Fall für unseren unbestechlichen Hakenthread, dafür hamwa ihn



Das kann ich grundsätzlich gerne machen, sofern da auch Haken aus fertig gebundenen Vorfachmäppchen erwünscht sind...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du kennst Freund Volker J. ??
> Der Mann mit (ungelogen!) Spotex Turbo 5, Daiwa GS9 und 50er Qualitätsmono??
> 
> Aber das beste sind die Geschichten über die Aale, die von solch gewaltiger Statur waren, dass man sie natürlich nur noch durch kraftvolles rückwärtslaufen bändigen konnte.. .
> 
> PS: Die 1er Haken in der extra starken Ausführung und die halbe Laube als Köder habe ich noch vergessen.
> Wirklich was gefangen hat der bis heute nicht..


Ich habe in meinem Leben genau einen solchen Aal (Anguilla harakirinensis) von einem knappen Meter gefangen. Ich war 13(!) und man fischte seinerzeit wirklich so unglaublich derbe. Die meisten jedoch in Irland - mit der Swingtiprute und ein paar Maden auf dem 10er Haken. Auch schon wieder 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du kennst Freund Volker J. ??
> Der Mann mit (ungelogen!) Spotex Turbo 5, Daiwa GS9 und 50er Qualitätsmono??
> 
> Aber das beste sind die Geschichten über die Aale, die von solch gewaltiger Statur waren, dass man sie natürlich nur noch durch kraftvolles rückwärtslaufen bändigen konnte.. .
> 
> PS: Die 1er Haken in der extra starken Ausführung und die halbe Laube als Köder habe ich noch vergessen.
> Wirklich was gefangen hat der bis heute nicht..



Darüber kann man auch nur lachen, wenn man selbst von der Materie keinen Plan hat.
Solches Gerät ist überhaupt nicht selten beim Aalangeln in großen Strömen, ganz im Gegenteil, es ist vielfach sogar Minimal-Ausstattung.
Brandungsgeschirr ist nicht selten in Benutzung, in manchen Regionen sogar starke Welsruten um überhaupt die schweren benötigten Gewichte (300g im Elbstrom ist gar nicht so selten) rauszukriegen.
1er Haken werden bei solchen Gerätschaften auch nicht mehr genommen, das ist dann eher Pippikram. 1/0 bis 3/0 ist dann Pflicht, egal ob Köfi, Wurm oder Wolliköder. Zum Teil sogar noch größer.
Alternativ auch langschenklige Butt/Aberdeenhaken, je nach Köderart.

Rückwärtslaufen beim Aal ranpumpen hab ich persönlich auch schon durch. An größeren Gewässern wo noch aktiv gebaggert wird stellen sich Aale nur zu gerne eben an jenen Verklappungskanten und dann geht nichts mehr übers Material wenn der Fisch 50m und mehr weiter draußen gehakt wurde...außer man will es wirklich schrotten. Da bleibt einem nur noch der langsame Rückwärtsgang über.


----------



## Andal

Mir gehen nicht selten am Rhein Aale ans Geschirr. Wobei ich aber nicht auf sie gezielt fische, sondern auf alle möglichen Arten von Weissfischen. Da war es noch nicht einmal so weit, dass ich wirklich aufstehen musste, oder gar rückwärts gehen. Einkurbeln, keschern, abhaken und tschüss. Und das alles mit maximal 25er bis 30er Schnürl. Und der Rhein ist wahrlich nicht arm an Steinen, oder ähnlichen Hängerfallen. Besonders nicht der Mittelrhein!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Dann fischt du eher im Nahbereich, wo die Strömung eher gemächlich vor sich hin schlabbert.
Natürlich sind dort auch Aale zu finden, gar keine Frage.
Möchte man aber nicht nur zufällig was am Band haben, gehts halt schon weiter raus und dann ist auch entsprechendes Gerät gefragt.
Die Aale müssen da halt kompromisslos zügig hoch, sonst nutzen sie jede ergreifbare Chance.

Ich mach das schon paar Jährchen, nicht ganz von ungefähr mit Brandungsruten/großen Rollen mit Schnureinzug von 110cm und mehr, 0.45er Mono und 0.60er Shockleader.

In den Tidenbereichen der Elbe wird das auch nicht viel anders sein, vorallem bei auflaufendem Wasser.

Rückwärtsgehen hab ich ja beschrieben, solche Vorgehensweisen kenne ich auch nur von großen Kiesseen wo auch noch abgebaut wird. 
Das passiert dort sicher nicht sehr häufig, kommt aber durchaus mal vor.
An Flussstrecken würde ich das sicher nicht machen, wenn mir meine Gräten noch wichtig sind.


----------



## Andal

Ich fische überhaupt nicht "mitten im Strom". Wozu auch, wenn die Fische bereits auf halber Strecke sind.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Darüber kann man auch nur lachen, wenn man selbst von der Materie keinen Plan hat.
> Solches Gerät ist überhaupt nicht selten beim Aalangeln in großen Strömen, ganz im Gegenteil, es ist vielfach sogar Minimal-Ausstattung.
> Brandungsgeschirr ist nicht selten in Benutzung, in manchen Regionen sogar starke Welsruten um überhaupt die schweren benötigten Gewichte (300g im Elbstrom ist gar nicht so selten) rauszukriegen.
> 1er Haken werden bei solchen Gerätschaften auch nicht mehr genommen, das ist dann eher Pippikram. 1/0 bis 3/0 ist dann Pflicht, egal ob Köfi, Wurm oder Wolliköder. Zum Teil sogar noch größer.
> Alternativ auch langschenklige Butt/Aberdeenhaken, je nach Köderart.
> 
> Rückwärtslaufen beim Aal ranpumpen hab ich persönlich auch schon durch. An größeren Gewässern wo noch aktiv gebaggert wird stellen sich Aale nur zu gerne eben an jenen Verklappungskanten und dann geht nichts mehr übers Material wenn der Fisch 50m und mehr weiter draußen gehakt wurde...außer man will es wirklich schrotten. Da bleibt einem nur noch der langsame Rückwärtsgang über.




Ja ja, die Brandungsruten.... benutze ich auch gelegentlich... sind aber völlig überflüssig..
Und zu "kein Plan von der Materie", ich bin als Angler am Rhein aufgewachsen - und ich kannte noch richtige Fischer mit Aalschockern.
Die Schocker liegen nicht von ungefähr am RAND der Fahrrinne.. .
Auch fange ich regelmäßig Conger vom Boot und auch vom Ufer aus - und beinem 160cm Conger muß bestimmt Niemand den Rückwertsgang einlegen...
Aber Angler lieben Legenden...


----------



## rhinefisher

Für mich sieht das "optimale" Aalgeschirr so aus:3lbs Karpfenrute mit LC Aktion, 600gr Rolle und 20er Fireline mit 2-3m Topshot aus 0,35er Mono.
Damit bekommt man jeden Aal ohne "Rolle rückwärts".


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Funktioniert in in den allermeisten Gewässern problemlos. Geflecht kannste sogar gegen Mono tauschen, bringt keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber Mono, außer du legst 200m+ raus.

In stehenden Gewässern langt mir ne banale 80g WG Grundrute in jeglicher Hinsicht zum Aalangeln aus, egal welcher Köder, Montage und ob Nahbereich oder weiter rausgelegt.
0.35er Mono drauf und fertig, brauch ich mir überhaupt kein Kopf machen ob da Hindernisse sein könnten oder nicht...die Bremse ist eh komplett dicht und gedrillt wird nicht.
Schon allein aus diesem Grund kompromisslos den Aal vom Grund und Hindernissen wegzuholen gehe ich immer auf Nummer sicher und nehme lieber ne 35er wie ne 30er.
Vorfach ist übrigens kein Furz dünner im Material, bei Wollibestand sogar nur aus starkem Geflecht oder Stahl.

Brandungsruten überflüssig? 
Na dann versuchs mal mit normalen Karpfenruten in der Tidenelbe weit genug die 150-220g Geschosse rauszufeuern. Dort fängt man die Aale nicht zwingend im Nahbereich oder an der Strömungskante (dort gibt es weniger Buhnen wie in der Mittelelbe), sondern durchaus mitten im Strom am hellichten Tag auf Wollis.
Habe mehrfach dort bei Kollegen schon geangelt und beim ersten Mal ziemlich doof dagestanden mit meinen 3lbs-Ruten, eben weil ich weder benötigtes Gewicht befördern konnte, noch auf erforderliche Weite kam.
Funktioniert übrigens auch in der Mittelelbe hier vor Ort, wir haben hier nur keine Gezeiten und der Fluss ist dafür elendig flach und sehr schnellströmend. Zudem die Weichwolli-Beschaffung nicht ganz einfach.
Die meisten Aale werden dennoch im Strom direkt hier gefangen und nicht wie man oft meint in den Buhnenfeldern.

150g an der Strömungskante zum Liegen kriegen hier? 
Wird nicht mehr wie nen netter Versuch, mitunter bringt die Kehrströmung inner Buhne 120g schon spielend zum Wandern.
10km weiter schaut die Situation wieder völlig anders aus und bei FF isses wieder anders. Ich könnte hier nicht unter 100g Körben in der Buhne feedern, an den Strömungskanten auch nur selten unter 150g Korb.
Kralle bringt auch nix, außer man schleppt gleich nen Rucksack voll Körbe mit, weil man jeden 2.Wurf einen abreißt.

Elbe ist nicht gleich Elbe und Rhein ist auch nicht gleich Rhein. Beides sind große Ströme, aber die Unterschiede in der Beangelung sind dennoch sehr vielfältig, selbst auf relativ kurzen Streckenstücken treten mitunter derbst krasse Unterschiede auf, die anderes Material voraussetzen um eben auch dort fischen zu können. Ansonsten bleibt nur Kompromissbereitschaft und mit der Materialschlacht klarkommen.


Ich wiederhole mich auch gern nochmal:

Im Fluss würde ich niemals den Rückwärtsgang einlegen, da reiße ich lieber ab bevor ich mir die Gräten breche.
in großen Kiesgewässern mit aktiver Förderung habe ich dies auch selbst schon machen müssen...zugegeben, sehr lange her (ü30 Jahre).
Man sollte nur nicht krampfhaft versuchen wollen Äpfeln (Fließgewässer) mit Birnen (Standgewässer) zu vergleichen.
Es gibt sicherlich genug Geschichten die eher ins Anglerlatein gehören, dennoch auch genauso viele wo man meint sie gehören dorthin, sind aber wirklich passiert.
Ob man dem Glauben schenken will, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Eben, jedes Gewässer ist anders und gerade bei @Bimmelrudi darf man davon ausgehen dass er weiss wovon er spricht. Hier sind 3lbs Karpfenprügel der Standard eben weil man immer auch mit Welsen rechnen muss. Meist nur fette Kaulquappen, aber eben relativ regelmäßig (bei anderen) bis 1,50m, das kriegt man noch erledigt. Ein >2m Fisch ist belegt aber der wurde entnommen und das Risiko gehe ich ein


----------



## rhinefisher

So weit sind wir ja nicht von einander entfernt.. .
Wenn ich z.B. aus der Buhne heraus angel (der Hund hat gerne Sand unter den Pfoten..), verwende ich ebenfalls Brandungsruten.
Fürs fischen in der Uerdinger Kurve verwende ich Ruten mit 1000gr und 600gr Bleie mit 8 Krallen - habe ich aber schon Ewig nicht mehr gemacht.
Kann man Alles machen, hat auch oft seine Berechtigung, aber das sind schon SEHR spezielle Situationen.
Wenn man normale Bedingungen vorfindet, also in 90% der Fälle, langt das oben beschriebene Gerät 2mal..

Kann aber auch wirklich sein, dass ich tatsächlich garnicht soviel von der Materie verstehe, wie ich zu verstehen glaube - schließlich angel ich seit bestimmt 15 Jahren nicht mehr gezielt auf Aal.
Die Zeiten und Bedingungen ändern sich ja bekanntlich...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kann aber auch wirklich sein, dass ich tatsächlich garnicht soviel von der Materie verstehe, wie ich zu verstehen glaube - schließlich angel ich seit bestimmt 15 Jahren nicht mehr gezielt auf Aal.
> Die Zeiten und Bedingungen ändern sich ja bekanntlich...


Du musst nur ganz konsequent nicht mehr gezielt auf Aal fischen, dann fängst du ihn mit der schönsten 'Regelmäßigkeit.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok : Na prima, ne Auto-Reparatur für 20€ hatte ich schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr. Hmm, eigentlich noch nie, seitdem ich eigenhändig die Lichtmaschine meines Trabant P601 gegen eine vom Schrottplatz gewechselt habe. Und das war etwa 1991. Viel Erfolg mit den Ananasringen!


Bei uns ist Ananas ein Garant für fette Brassen. Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.
Und ja...manchmal hilft bei sowas wenn man die Leute kennt. Es war ja kein kompletter Neueinbau, sondern lediglich gradebiegen von ein paar Drähten und Stecker wieder aufsetzen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich Angel selbst nicht gezielt auf Aal aber...........
Im Freien Wasser alles kein Problem aber in einem Gewässer mit vielen Seerosen und dann son Tramm von
Bierflasche mit 9kg am Eisen........
Wenn die mit dem Schwanz was zum halten finden wärs das.
Insofern kann ich das brutale Gerät schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## rutilus69

Sehr sehenswert (ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob wir das hier schon hatten)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@schweresAalangeln; Brandungsruten und 600-Gramm-Krallenbleie - das ist ja schon  Kraftsport! Wenn man die Montagen alle 20 Minuten rauskurbeln muss...
Da ist, nein, war die Aalangelei in Weser und Wümme doch deutlich entspannter. Ne 1,75 lbs-Rute und Max 60-Gramm-Bleie waren ausreichend. Nach den sehr bescheidenen Aalfängen der letzten beiden Jahre, habe ich die gezielte Aalangelei jetzt jedoch eingestellt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Freiheit für Aale !


----------



## Kochtopf

Das nachtangeln werde ich mir nicht nehmen lassen, insofern gehe ich trotz grauenhafter Saison weiterhin "Aalangeln" - und beschäftige mich vielleicht etwas intensiver mit dem Wallerangeln in Zukunft. Aber Schade ist das total  ich hoffe auf weitere Zuchterfolge denn es wäre Schade, dem Töpfchen eines Tages nicht die Magie des Aalansitzes zeigen zu können


----------



## daci7

Ich fisch ja mit 45g ruten und 3g Pose auf Aal ... läuft zuverlässig und sicher, da hab ich noch keinen Aal dran verloren - jedenfalls nicht durch Materialschwäche. Allerdings fische ich so natürlich nicht im Rheinstrom. Wobei ich da auch bei Andal bin und selbst beim feedern gern auf 60 oder gar 40g Körbchen runter gehe in der Buhne - das rollt wunderschön und die Fische stehen drauf


----------



## Minimax

Leider konnte ich gestern abend die neuen Grundruten nur teilweise ausprobieren- kein Biss, kein Zupfer der nicht auch als FLedermäuschen oder Schnurschwimmer interpretierbar wäre. Ansonsten tun sie alles was sie sollen, 30er und 40er Gewichte sind kein Problem, und BIsserkennung über Glocke sollte kein Problem sein (falls es Bisse geben sollte), die Kurve ist tatsächlich sehr Parabol. Da suche ich und suche und lasse bauen und baue Jahrein Jahraus, und da liegen dreiteilige Avons im günstigen Segment seit Jahren auf dem deutschen Markt vor, die Beringung ist natürlich ziemlich Orky. Trotz der Schwippigkeit hat der böige Wind gestern die Ruten aber nie soweit geneigt, das ein Fehlbimmeln ausgelöst wurde. Mit Feederspitzen wäre jedenfalls nicht ans Angeln zu denken gewesen gestern. Vielleicht nehm ich mal eine mit zum Flüsschen und bestück sie mit ner kleinen Bomb und Tulip, und versuchs auf Döbel, mit Glück kann ich so mal die Drilleigenschaften kennenlernen.

Apropos böiger Wind: Nachdem ich mich gestern abend mit Pulli und langer Wäsche ins Franzosentum gezittert und gebibbert habe, bin ich bereit zuzugeben, dass der Sommer vielleicht doch ein _klitzekleines bisschen_ müde geworden ist, ein Eindruck zu dem auch der stahlblaue Himmel und die frischen Temperaturen heute morgen beigetragen haben. Nun gut, dann schwitzen die Maden nicht mehr so, und der Tulip bleibt länger am Haken. Jetzt beginnen gute Wochen für meinen Lieblingsfisch, aber für einige Spezies muss man sich nun sputen.


----------



## Andal

Gibt keine bessere Zeit, als jetzt. Gegen die Kühle kann man angehen, aber nicht gegen die Hitze!


----------



## Racklinger

Jawoll, und die Gewittergefahr ist jetzt auch viel geringer. Da zieh ich mir doch lieber einen dicken Pulli und ne Jacke an 
Zum Glück soll es morgen relativ windstill sein, bin mal gespannt wies morgen an der Donau ist. 
Hach, Vorfreude auf einen Angeltrip ist doch was schönes


----------



## Andal

Mal wieder "geschnäppert". Jetzt ist meine "Weippert Stuttgart" endlich wieder zeitschlüssig verpaart. 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Quick-X...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jawoll, und die Gewittergefahr ist jetzt auch viel geringer. Da zieh ich mir doch lieber einen dicken Pulli und ne Jacke an
> Zum Glück soll es morgen relativ windstill sein, bin mal gespannt wies morgen an der Donau ist.
> Hach, Vorfreude auf einen Angeltrip ist doch was schönes



Ich bin an der Elbe gestern weg geflogen bei derbstem Sturm. Die Rute musste ich festhalten, weil sie immer vom Ständer gefallen ist,die Strömung war doppelt so stark, heftiger Regen setzte kurzzeitig ein. Schönes Angeln geht anders, das war in keinstem Falle angenehm!


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin an der Elbe gestern weg geflogen bei derbstem Sturm. Die Rute musste ich festhalten, weil sie immer vom Ständer gefallen ist,die Strömung war doppelt so stark, heftiger Regen setzte kurzzeitig ein. Schönes Angeln geht anders, das war in keinstem Falle angenehm!


Oha, dann geht's bei euch ja richtig ab. Starker Wind ist auch etwas, was ich nicht abkann. Regen ja, kein Thema aber Wind ist nicht mein Freund.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Endlich eine angemessen billige Heckbremsrolle gefunden (11 € bei decathlon) um 'every fixed spool reel will do' auf Herz und Nieren zu testen


----------



## Minimax

Behältst Du die Verpackung?


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> Mal wieder "geschnäppert". Jetzt ist meine "Weippert Stuttgart" endlich wieder zeitschlüssig verpaart.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Quick-XL-222-mit-neuer-Ersatzspule/193075646641?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Glückwunsch zur Rolle.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329491
> 
> Endlich eine angemessen billige Heckbremsrolle gefunden (11 € bei decathlon) um 'every fixed spool reel will do' auf Herz und Nieren zu testen



Und wofür braucht man die feststehende Spule????


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329491
> 
> Endlich eine angemessen billige Heckbremsrolle gefunden (11 € bei decathlon) um 'every fixed spool reel will do' auf Herz und Nieren zu testen


Schönes Auto,Opel. Taugt die Rolle was?


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wofür braucht man die feststehende Spule????


Die gewöhnigliche Stationärrolle heisst auf englisch einfach so. Die Spule steht fix und der Rotor bewegt sich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wofür braucht man die feststehende Spule????


Was denkst du was 'stationär' bedeutet?


----------



## Kochtopf

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schönes Auto,Opel. Taucht die Rolle was?


Ich sach mal so: die ist funktional aber natürlich wirkt sich nicht besonders wertig. Ich denke, für den Preis kann man nix falsch machen  und: im Gegensatz zu "richtigen" Rollen ist diese wohltuend stark gefettet.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329491
> 
> Endlich eine angemessen billige Heckbremsrolle gefunden (11 € bei decathlon) um 'every fixed spool reel will do' auf Herz und Nieren zu testen


Warum soll es die nicht eine Zeit tun? Du bist ja kein Promenadefischer!


----------



## Hecht100+

Mein Gedanke war das du dir irgend etwas Basteln möchtest mit dieser Rolle wo eben alles feststeht, also keine Bremse, sondern nur rückwärtskurbeln. Evtl. als besonderes Gimmick für die besondere Angelart.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu "richtigen" Rollen ist diese wohltuend stark gefettet.



Vielleicht beginnt sie bereits zu Schmelzen?

Spass beiseite, einige Einsätze und Fische wird sie bestimmt übersehen. Vielleicht auch mehr, wer weiss. Interessantes Experiment


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zu den Rollen, @Andal und @Kochtopf !



Heute kam die China-Pin, früher als erwartet. Macht einen wirklich ordentlichen Eindruck. Danke für das hartnäckige Werben, Sir Alex!

Die kürzlich erworbene 22€-Okuma bekommt zwei Schwestern, dann muß ich bei den leichten Grund- und Posenruten nicht mehr die Rollen hin- und herwechseln.


----------



## daci7

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schönes Auto,Opel. Taucht die Rolle was?


Das ist eine interessante und nicht ganz unberechtigte Frage die ich hier mal aufgreifen will: ist genug Metall verbaut, dass diese Rolle taucht? Oder dominieren Holzgetriebe und Hartschaum dieses ästhetische Meisterwerk asiatischer Handwerkskunst? ;-P


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329491
> 
> Endlich eine angemessen billige Heckbremsrolle gefunden (11 € bei decathlon) um 'every fixed spool reel will do' auf Herz und Nieren zu testen


Ein absolut guter Preis für eine Rolle.
Im Zweifelsfall sind 11€ für so einen Klotz ein gutes Investment, falls PeTA-affine Steinwerfer auftauchen und man eine Rolle zuviel im Gepäck hat.
Habe von "Caperlan" bis jetzt nur einige Tropfenbleie in meiner Blei-Kiste...die funktionieren.
Weil sie Tropfenform haben...und aus Blei sind. Revolutionär, nicht wahr?


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Karpfenhaken wurden lt. Packungsaufdruck von VMC mitentwickelt und taugen in meinen Augen was, gerade als Deadbaithaken, ich hab noch Karabiner und Birnenblei geholt, machen einen besseren Eindruck als die eigenmarken von Askari. Für 0,99 Cent gab es noch Posenadapter (hast du das mit Pittermännsche gemeint @Tricast?)


----------



## Andal

Decathlon habe ich bisher nur einmal in Holland betreten und war fasziniert von der Fülle der angebotenen Waren, die ich mein Leben lang nicht brauchen werde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Decathlon habe ich bisher nur einmal in Holland betreten und war fasziniert von der Fülle der angebotenen Waren, die ich mein Leben lang nicht brauchen werde.


In Ernst: die Angelabteilung (mit Lebendköderkühlschrank!) Brauch sich vor vielen Läden nicht zu verstecken, gibt auch Markenprodukte, die allerdings haben marktübliche Preise


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Decathlon habe ich bisher nur einmal in Holland betreten und war fasziniert von der Fülle der angebotenen Waren, die ich mein Leben lang nicht brauchen werde.


Ist eine französische Marke...die Franzosen sind...besonders.
Naja...Spaß beiseite. Diesen Waren-Jungel hast du doch bald überall.
Jeder Hersteller der Karpfen-Sachen herstellt, hat 28 verschiedene Boilie-Geschmäcker, 45 verschiedene Haken-Formen, 37 vorgefertigte Rigs.
Sänger hat mittlerweile....9 Kataloge für ihre Produkte?
Und teilweise frag ich mich, warum ich nicht einfach eine der Rollen aus dem Raubfisch-Katalog nicht auch zum schwereren Grundangeln benutzen können sollte...
Ein Gespräch ergab: "Die haben andere Features...!"
Und ich denke mir: Sie rollen Schnur auf, entspann dich mal Kollege.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube andal kam nur bis zu Reitsport ^^


----------



## Andal

Bis zum Angelzeug bin ich gar nicht vorgedrungen. Mein liebes Augenlicht wurde durch eine derartige Vielzahl von rosafarbenen Sachen traktiert, dass ich es nicht weiter quälen wollte. Rose Runningshirts, rosa Sneekers, .... bei den rosa Leggins habe ich dann die Flucht angetreten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bis zum Angelzeug bin ich gar nicht vorgedrungen. Mein liebes Augenlicht wurde durch eine derartige Vielzahl von rosafarbenen Sachen traktiert, dass ich es nicht weiter quälen wollte. Rose Runningshirts, rosa Sneekers, .... bei den rosa Leggins habe ich dann die Flucht angetreten.


Aber mit pinker Mono fischen du alter Pharisäer ;-*


----------



## Andal

Die ist nicht pink, die ist rot, du Farbenblinder!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


>


In welcher Welt ist DAS rot?


----------



## geomas

Von Decathlon hab ich je 2 günstige Seglerhosen und -jacken für den Einsatz am Ufer (als Regenzeugs) bezogen. 
Die Klamotten (Eigenmarke) scheinen absolut brauchbar zu sein. Nach Angelzeugs hab ich nicht geschaut.

Decathlon versucht seit Jahren, hier in Rostock einen Laden bauen zu dürfen, kommen aber nicht voran (nicht deren Schuld, die haben schon sehr viel Geduld bewiesen).


----------



## phirania

Ich sehe sie...
Und sie ärgern mich...





Und irgendwann krieg ich sie...


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In Ernst: die Angelabteilung (mit Lebendköderkühlschrank!) Brauch sich vor vielen Läden nicht zu verstecken, gibt auch Markenprodukte, die allerdings haben marktübliche Preise



Puh, dann ist euer Decathlon aber ne ganz andere Nummer als der in Hannover. War dort im Sommer, um mir einen günstigen (aber wie ich finde guten) Klapphocker zu besorgen und hab dann auch mal in der Angel"abteilung" (es war nur ein Gang und der nicht mal komplett Angelsachen) gestöbert. Ich kaufe ja aus finanzielle Gründen auch gern billig, aber in Hannover im Laden war echt nichts dabei, was ich hätte mitnehmen wollen.

Auf der anderen Seite hat mir meine Schwester berichtet, dass sie sich dort in Hannover billige Wanderschuhe geholt hat, die so fürs Mittelgebirgswandern wohl ganz tauglich sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Puh, dann ist euer Decathlon aber ne ganz andere Nummer als der in Hannover. War dort im Sommer, um mir einen günstigen (aber wie ich finde guten) Klapphocker zu besorgen und hab dann auch mal in der Angel"abteilung" (es war nur ein Gang und der nicht mal komplett Angelsachen) gestöbert. Ich kaufe ja aus finanzielle Gründen auch gern billig, aber in Hannover im Laden war echt nichts dabei, was ich hätte mitnehmen wollen.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite hat mir meine Schwester berichtet, dass sie sich dort in Hannover billige Wanderschuhe geholt hat, die so fürs Mittelgebirgswandern wohl ganz tauglich sind.


War bisher in Köln und Würzburg  Köln ist mit mehreren Stockwerken gigantisch, Würzburg ist da deutlich kleiner, aber beide haben interessante Angelabteilungen, der in WB hatte heute sogar einen kleinen match und feederbereich. Mit mystique!
In Köln habe ich mir Gummistiefel für Jäger für 25 € geholt, die sind Spitze und es kommt selten vor dass ich mit einem Griff einen passenden Schuh finde


----------



## geomas

#gummistiefel ist ein gutes Stichwort.
Da muß ich auch mal ran, bin mit glatt besohlten (sprich abgelatschten) Halbschuhen zuletzt ein paar mal ausgerutscht. Zum Glück nicht ab ins Naß...
Bin unsicher, ob Le Chameau und Aigle tatsächlich das Geld wert sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #gummistiefel ist ein gutes Stichwort.
> Da muß ich auch mal ran, bin mit glatt besohlten (sprich abgelatschten) Halbschuhen zuletzt ein paar mal ausgerutscht. Zum Glück nicht ab ins Naß...
> Bin unsicher, ob Le Chameau und Aigle tatsächlich das Geld wert sind.


Sind sie. Aber wenn ich das Geld zur Verfügung habe gebe ich es lieber für andere Dinge aus. Die aigle parcour sind ein feuchter gummistiefeltraum


----------



## geomas

^ danke. Muß jetzt los zur Arbeit, werd später mal recherchieren.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #gummistiefel ist ein gutes Stichwort.
> Da muß ich auch mal ran, bin mit glatt besohlten (sprich abgelatschten) Halbschuhen zuletzt ein paar mal ausgerutscht. Zum Glück nicht ab ins Naß...
> Bin unsicher, ob Le Chameau und Aigle tatsächlich das Geld wert sind.


Sind sie eindeutig! Schließlich hat man auch nur ein Leben lang ein Paar Füsse.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind sie. Aber wenn ich das Geld zur Verfügung habe gebe ich es lieber für andere Dinge aus. Die aigle parcour sind ein feuchter gummistiefeltraum


Gönne sie dir - du wirst es nie bereuen!


----------



## Minimax

Jungejunge, der Ükel setzt ja ganz schön um an diesem Freitag- So, also mal sehen, Glückwunsch an @Andal zum Stationäroldtimer; an @Kochtopf zur Schnäppchenrolle, an @geomas zur Chinapin, und nun ja, an @Minimax zu den schweren Grundstöckern.
Gabs noch weitere nennenswerte Anschaffungen heute im Ükelland, oder andersherum gefragt: War eigentlich jemand angeln?


----------



## Tobias85

Ops, von mir natürlich auch noch Glückwunsch an alle frisch berollten. Goerg, ich bin gespant auf dein Urteil zur Rolle. Und Kochtopf: Bin gespannt, was die Rolle bringt. Meine Billigrollen hab ich bei Askari für nen Zehner geholt. Merkt man natürlich, aber zum Döbeln am kleinen Bach reicht mir die vollkommen und in zwei Jahren kann sie meinetwegen dahin sein, da hab ich dann eh das Geld, um endlich richtig aufzurüsten. Spannend, wie sehr sich die einzelnen Decathlon-Filialen unterscheiden. 

@Minimax: Mein Feederfutter steht hier seit vorgestern(?) angerührt rum und wartet auf den Einsatz, der jetzt für morgen Mittag/Nachmittag geplant ist. Hoffentlich hab ich da meine Ruhe, der Platz befinden sich nur 25 ungeschützte Meter von einem der Plätze, den die Hanta an diesem gerne belegen.

Ich überlege noch, ob ich vorher auf dem Weg an einem anderen Gewässer halte und es noch auf Karpfen anlege.


----------



## Andal

Das ist es auch, was ich an den alten Eisenschweinen so schätze. Sie halten einfach ewig.


----------



## rhinefisher

Decathlon ist ein gruseliger Laden - aber gelegentlich haben die wirklich unschlagbare Angebote.
Man muß halt wissen was man kaufen möchte.. .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin an der Elbe gestern weg geflogen bei derbstem Sturm. Die Rute musste ich festhalten, weil sie immer vom Ständer gefallen ist,die Strömung war doppelt so stark, heftiger Regen setzte kurzzeitig ein. Schönes Angeln geht anders, das war in keinstem Falle angenehm!



Den Sturm gestern wollte ich auch nicht zwingend am Wasser aussitzen. Hatte erst überlegt, aber sowohl Elbe wie MLK wäre mir dort alles weggeflogen.
Hut ab wer da gestern draußen war.

Den Regen hättest auch gern zu uns runter schicken können, hier ist alles furztrocken, regnet seit Monaten schon nicht mehr, irgendwann Anfang Juni das letzte Mal.

Ich ahne eh schon Böses für den Herbst/Winter...die Quappensaison fällt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit genauso flach wie letztes Jahr, die Fließgewässer sind nahezu ausgetrocknet hier.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So ein Zufall! Bin auf dem Rückweg vom Büro heute auch mal in so ne Decathlon-Filiale rein um mir ne Luftmatratzezu holen. Habe keine Lust mehr, ständig die schwere Liege ans Wasser zu schleppen. Das Teil ist 1,20 Metrr breit und hat 17 € gekostet. Ne Angelabteilung hab ich nicht gesehen, aber die Lumas lagen schon im ersten Gang.


----------



## Andal

Hier mal ein echter Schnapper, sowohl technisch, als auch preislich. Habe die gleiche, leider nicht in dem Zustand.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelrute-B...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ich sehe sie...
> Und sie ärgern mich...
> Anhang anzeigen 329546
> 
> 
> Und irgendwann krieg ich sie...


Kalle dran bleiben  dann geht was.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke. Muß jetzt los zur Arbeit, werd später mal recherchieren.


Mach nicht soviel,der Abend ist noch lang.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe mich im Decathlon mit Hosen zum Angeln versorgt. Die Jagdhosen sind günstig und gut.
Beim Angelzeug habe ich zwar geschaut,aber irgendwie war da nichts für mich dabei.


----------



## Hering 58

Ich muss den Decathlon in Hamburg mal besuchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich im Decathlon mit Hosen zum Angeln versorgt. Die Jagdhosen sind günstig und gut.
> Beim Angelzeug habe ich zwar geschaut,aber irgendwie war da nichts für mich dabei.


Wie @TobBok schon sagte: wenn man weiss was man will... die Karpfenhaken sind, wie bereits erwähnt, Spitze für den Preis und die Schnüre sind für den Preis voll ok (4x4 Mono) aber haben eine relativ geringe Tragkraft und eine relativ starke Dehnung - und wenn man da ist kann man noch Köder fassen oder Futter kaufen... natürlich hat da der Laden der Friedfischens höheres eskalationspotential


----------



## feederbrassen

4x4 mono ???


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> 4x4 mono ???


Vielleicht eine Großspule - zum stückeln???


----------



## feederbrassen




----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> 4x4 mono ???


Die heißt so, ich denke mir den Namen nicht aus. Falls wer nach der Schnur gucken möchte und so.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die heißt so, ich denke mir den Namen nicht aus. Falls wer nach der Schnur gucken möchte und so.


Und schon wieder eine schöne Vorstellung im Eimer!


----------



## Kochtopf

4x4 bezeichnet die Kantenlänge der Schnur in 0,01mm. Sieht dann vermutlich aus wie die Sehne vom Freischneider


----------



## Peter_Piper

Minimax schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich gestern abend die neuen Grundruten nur teilweise ausprobieren.


Habe ich es überlesen, oder hat der werte Minimax uns nicht verraten, um welche Ruten es sich handelt?


----------



## Glühender Universalangler

Andal schrieb:


> Gönne sie dir - du wirst es nie bereuen!



Ich habe von Le Chameau die Vierzon Nord, also die mit 5 mm Neopren. Sind sehr gut und für das Winterangeln unverzichtbar!!. Allerdings sollte man diese auch mit guten Wollsocken tragen, sonst fängt man nach mehreren Stunden schon an zu frieren.

Für den Sommer und den Herbst habe ich die Vierzon Cuir, also die mit Kalbslederfutter. Auch hervorragende Stiefel mit angenehmem Tragekomfort!

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, die Stiefel werden in Marokko und nicht in Frankreich hergestellt. Das finde ich für die Preise von 180 (Nord) und 250 (Cuir) Euro etwas fragwürdig. Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Gallier zu saturiert und keiner von den will dieses Handwerk mehr machen. Und die Marokkaner brauchen ja auch was zu beißen 
Deswegen: Handwerk bleibt Handwerk und Le Chameaustiefel sind meiner Meinung nach der Porsche unter den Gummistiefeln!

P.S. Lieber mittelpreisiges Angelgerät und hochpreisige Winterkleidung kaufen als mit 500 Euro Rolle und Rute zähneklappernd im Dezember nach einer halben Stunde den Angelausflug abbrechen, weil die handelüblichn Staßenlatschen nicht genügend gegen Kälte isolieren.
Meinen 80er Rheinzander habe ich im Dezember dank meiner Le Chameau Vierzon Nord gefangen. Meine Spinnrute war ein DAM Natural 24 (bei Askari damals für 30 Euro) und die Rolle eine Shimano für 20 Euro.


----------



## Kochtopf

Frieren und Kälte sind eher so Damenprobleme.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frieren und Kälte sind eher so Damenprobleme.



Ich bin eine Lady! Ich tue Ladydinge!


----------



## Glühender Universalangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frieren und Kälte sind eher so Damenprobleme.



Jaja, aber warum bin ich denn im Winter am Rhein meist mutterseelenallein am Wasser?


----------



## Kochtopf

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> Jaja, aber warum bin ich denn im Winter am Rhein meist mutterseelenallein am Wasser?


Warum hat das Rheinland die höchste Dichte an LGBTQ Menschen?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Warum hat das Rheinland die höchste Dichte an LGBTQ Menschen?



Hat bestimmt was mit dem Kölsch zu tun, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt was mit dem Kölsch zu tun, oder?


Es kann keine andere Erklärung geben , wenn ich so drüber nachdenke


----------



## geomas

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> Ich habe von Le Chameau die Vierzon Nord, also die mit 5 mm Neopren. Sind sehr gut und für das Winterangeln unverzichtbar!!. Allerdings sollte man diese auch mit guten Wollsocken tragen, sonst fängt man nach mehreren Stunden schon an zu frieren.
> 
> Für den Sommer und den Herbst habe ich die Vierzon Cuir, also die mit Kalbslederfutter. Auch hervorragende Stiefel mit angenehmem Tragekomfort!
> 
> Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, die Stiefel werden in Marokko und nicht in Frankreich hergestellt. Das finde ich für die Preise von 180 (Nord) und 250 (Cuir) Euro etwas fragwürdig. Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Gallier zu saturiert und keiner von den will dieses Handwerk mehr machen. Und die Marokkaner brauchen ja auch was zu beißen
> Deswegen: Handwerk bleibt Handwerk und Le Chameaustiefel sind meiner Meinung nach der Porsche unter den Gummistiefeln!
> 
> P.S. Lieber mittelpreisiges Angelgerät und hochpreisige Winterkleidung kaufen als mit 500 Euro Rolle und Rute zähneklappernd im Dezember nach einer halben Stunde den Angelausflug abbrechen, weil die handelüblichn Staßenlatschen nicht genügend gegen Kälte isolieren.
> Meinen 80er Rheinzander habe ich im Dezember dank meiner Le Chameau Vierzon Nord gefangen. Meine Spinnrute war ein DAM Natural 24 (bei Askari damals für 30 Euro) und die Rolle eine Shimano für 20 Euro.



Willkommen am Stammtisch, ähh, Glüher. Also Glühender Universalangler.

Danke für die Infos zu Le Chameau. Bin noch am überlegen, was für mich paßt und was auch nicht.


----------



## geomas

Angeln war ich heute leider nicht. Aber immerhin in ner ANKA auf der Warnow gewesen. 
Für einen kurzen, sehr reizvollen Abschnitt gibt es keinerlei Karten. Die Rechte dort hat ein Fischer aus dem Umland, der meines Wissens dort seit Jahren nicht fischt. Vielleicht kann ich den mal anquatschen.

Am Wochenende ist arbeitsbedingt maximal ne kurze Runde morgen Abend drin.
Ich setze auf die kommende Woche.

Allen, die der Fischwaid frönen können: viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andal

@Glühender Universalangler da hast du vollkommen wahr. Die Leute pfeffern für alles mögliche Geld raus. Aber an den Schuhen und an der richtigen Kleidung wird gespart. Ich bin viel zu arm, mich mit billgen Schuhen herumzufretten!

Mit einmal im Jahr Pflegespray halten die Kautschukstiefel von Aigle und Le Chameau eine halbe Ewigkeit, was man ja den billigen Gummibotten nicht nachsagen kann.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas: Die Mutter von Mrs. Minimax hat nen Anka. In der schönen Jahreszeit liegt er an nem Steg in den Verbuttungsteichen, die aber zwei Zugänge zu wunderbaren Seen und dem Dahme-Flusssystem haben. Letztes Jahr habe ich angeregt, mal in der Familie zusammenzuschmeissen, und der lieben Dame mal einen Deluxe-E Motor zu spendieren. Das Urteil des hohen Rates war eindeutig: Du egoistisches Schwein!


----------



## geomas

...noch mal Gummistiefel: gibts bei den Sohlen größere Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Franzosenmarken? Watangler bin ich nicht.

Andere Vorschläge? Bei den Parcours von Aigle gibt es ja 1001 Varianten. 



und @Minimax : pardon, der ANKA. Der Name klingt nur etwas weiblich...


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas: Die Mutter von Mrs. Minimax hat nen Anka. In der schönen Jahreszeit liegt er an nem Steg in den Verbuttungsteichen, die aber zwei Zugänge zu wunderbaren Seen und dem Dahme-Flusssystem haben. Letztes Jahr habe ich angeregt, mal in der Familie zusammenzuschmeissen, und der lieben Dame mal einen Deluxe-E Motor zu spendieren. Das Urteil des hohen Rates war eindeutig: Du egoistisches Schwein!


Und hat der hohe Rat recht?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas: Die Mutter von Mrs. Minimax hat nen Anka. In der schönen Jahreszeit liegt er an nem Steg in den Verbuttungsteichen, die aber zwei Zugänge zu wunderbaren Seen und dem Dahme-Flusssystem haben. Letztes Jahr habe ich angeregt, mal in der Familie zusammenzuschmeissen, und der lieben Dame mal einen Deluxe-E Motor zu spendieren. Das Urteil des hohen Rates war eindeutig: Du egoistisches Schwein!


Kauf dir den Motor selber und lass die Mischpoche weiter rudern.



geomas schrieb:


> ...noch mal Gummistiefel: gibts bei den Sohlen größere Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Franzosenmarken? Watangler bin ich nicht.
> 
> Andere Vorschläge? Bei den Parcours von Aigle gibt es ja 1001 Varianten.
> 
> 
> 
> und @Minimax : pardon, der ANKA. Der Name klingt nur etwas weiblich...


Beim Aigle unbedingt in einen Laden gehen und probieren. Es gibt jede Menge Leisten und Wadenweiten! 
Wie das beim Le C. ist, weiss ich nicht. Vermutlich gleich, weil es ja alles Hand Made ist.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> und @Minimax : pardon, der ANKA. Der Name klingt nur etwas weiblich...



Aber, lieber Ükelbruder, schau nochmal auf mein Post: Ich habe für den Anka (ANgelKAhn) korrekt das männliche Geschkecht benutzt, oder irre ich mich? Ich weiss, das ist bei dem Namen natürlich kontraintuitiv. aber ich benutze immer die Eselsbrücke: DER Trabbi.

@Hering 58 : Natürlich hatten sie recht. Mir gings überhaupt nicht um Rudererleichterung für die alte Dame, sondern ich sah mich schon E-Mototrisiert auf den Brandenburger Seensystem in See stechen, auf Familienkosten.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, lieber Ükelbruder, schau nochmal auf mein Post: Ich habe für den Anka (ANgelKAhn) korrekt das männliche Geschkecht benutzt, oder irre ich mich? Ich weiss, das ist bei dem Namen natürlich kontraintuitiv. aber ich benutze immer die Eselsbrücke: DER Trabbi.
> 
> @Hering 58 : Natürlich hatten sie recht. Mir gings überhaupt nicht um Rudererleichterung für die alte Dame, sondern ich sah mich schon E-Mototrisiert auf den Brandenburger Seensystem in See stechen, auf Familienkosten.



Haha, ich wollte Dich nicht korrigieren, sondern mich. Der Kahn, ist klar. Trotzdem finde ich ANKA klingt weiblich.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler

geomas schrieb:


> ...noch mal Gummistiefel: gibts bei den Sohlen größere Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Franzosenmarken? Watangler bin ich nicht.
> 
> Andere Vorschläge? Bei den Parcours von Aigle gibt es ja 1001 Varianten.
> 
> 
> 
> und @Minimax : pardon, der ANKA. Der Name klingt nur etwas weiblich...



Bei Le Chameau gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach keine Abweichungen vom Standardmaß. Ich habe Schuhgröße 45/46, je nach dem wie die Schuhe ausfallen. Die Le Chameau Stiefel habe ich in Größe 45 und die passen gut. Aber am Besten ins Geschäft gehen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> @Hering 58 : Natürlich hatten sie recht. Mir gings überhaupt nicht um Rudererleichterung für die alte Dame, sondern ich sah mich schon E-Mototrisiert auf den Brandenburger Seensystem in See stechen, auf Familienkosten.


Das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht,ich wollte es nur von dir noch Mals hören.


----------



## Andal

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> Aber am Besten ins Geschäft gehen und ausprobieren.


Da kannst du dem freundlichen Verkäufer auch gleich das Pflegespray "aus dem Kreuz" leiern.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, @Glühender Universalangler ! Muß mal sehen, ob es solch Produkte hier gibt. 
Klamottengrößenmäßig hatte ich ne lange Glücksträhne, was Online-Käufe angeht. Aber Glücksträhnen enden irgendwann.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler

Anbei die Händlersuche von Le Chameau

https://www.lechameau.com/de/boutiques

Ich hatte meine Plus bei Frankonia glaube ich bestellt und die Cuir beim Heger Rudi. Ich habe auch Watstiefel von Le Chameau in 46 bei einem Händler in Freiburg gekauft. In denen rutsche ich aber rum.

Wie Andal schon gesagt hat, kaufe gleich ein Naturkautschukpflegespray von Le Chameau mit und behandle deine Stiefel damit einmal im Jahr.


----------



## geomas

Okay, hab nen Händler (Jagdladen) im Umland gefunden, der Aigle und Le Chameau führt.


----------



## Minimax

Meine Gummistiefel wechseln übers Jahr. Meist benutze ich ein Paar Dunlops, die an dem wadenhohen Stiefel noch eine hohe Stulpe haben, wie die nicht mehr erhältlichen John Wilsons oder wie Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman, ähnlich Reitstiefeln der Frühen Neuzeit aber eben nicht ganz hoch wie die Watstiefel der Flyboys. Leider finde ich solche Stiefel nicht mehr im Handel, dabei sind sie ungemein praktisch fürs Pirschangeln. Wenn ein Stammtischbruder ähnliche findet, wär ich sehr dankbar für ne Bezugsquelle.
Wird's kälter, ist der erste Reif auf den Blättern, habe ich normal Kniehohe gefütterte Gummistiefel, bei denen der Schaft aber aus Neopren ist.
Und schliesslich, im tiefsten WInter, oder wenn ich meinen jährlichen erfolglosen Quappennachtansitz starte, kommen die dicken Angelstiefel heraus.
Man sieht also: Je kälter es wird, desto bewegungshemmender wird mein Fusskleid, und dsto weniger spielt der Wasserabweisende Charakter ne Rolle.

Ich trage grobe 100% Wolle Armeesocken in den Stinkigen Containern, auch im Sommer. Habt ihr ja an der Weser gesehen. Wenns kälter wird, ziehe ich dickgewebte Baumwollsocken _unter_ den Armeewollsocken, die ich dann in knielang trage. Wenns noch kälter wird, kommen noch Aktivkohlesohlenwärmer rein- die ich aber bereits wenn ich losfahre aktiviere und in die jeweiligen Botten lege, denn: Einen kalten Gummi/Neoprenstiefel kriegt man nicht mehr warm, und im eisigen Kofferraum werden sie es auch nicht, daher lieber vorglühen und am Parkplatz in warme Stiefel schlüpfen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Meine Gummistiefel wechseln übers Jahr. Meist benutze ich ein Paar Dunlops, die an dem wadenhohen Stiefel noch eine hohe Stulpe haben, wie die nicht mehr erhältlichen John Wilsons oder wie Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman, ähnlich Reitstiefeln der Frühen Neuzeit aber eben nicht ganz hoch wie die Watstiefel der Flyboys. Leider finde ich solche Stiefel nicht mehr im Handel, dabei sind sie ungemein praktisch fürs Pirschangeln. Wenn ein Stammtischbruder ähnliche findet, wär ich sehr dankbar für ne Bezugsquelle.


Im Englischen nennen sich deine Stulpenstiefel ja Wellingtons, oder nur kurz Wellis. Findet man aber leider nix. Maximal was aus dem BDSM Bereich, aus Lack und mit Highheels, oder dann gleich die Feuerwehrstiefel der Amis - so steinschwer, wie es nur geht und für uns Angler absolut untauglich.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Im Englischen nennen sich deine Stulpenstiefel ja Wellingtons, oder nur kurz Wellis. Findet man aber leider nix. Maximal was aus dem BDSM Bereich, aus Lack und mit Highheels, oder dann gleich die Feuerwehrstiefel der Amis - so steinschwer, wie es nur geht und für uns Angler absolut untauglich.



Noch bin ich ja gut versorgt, aber ich sehe bereits die ersten Ermüdungserscheinungen. WIlson hat ja seinerzeit seine Stulpis selbst fabriziert, indem er Watstiefel brutal mit nem Messer eingekürzt hat. Ist natürlich ein Risiko.


----------



## Andal

Watstiefel habe ich aber auch schon mit meinem Messer bekannt gemacht. Waren welche von Cormoran. Die Schuhe passen ja hervorragend, aber die Stulpen waren deutlich zu kurz. Vermutlich eine Edition für einen englischen Gentleman, dem man auch eine eigene Wenderolle widmete. Wenn man die Stulpen am Gürtel befestigte, dann zog es mir nach ein paar Schritten die Hose runter. Sehr unvorteilhaft. So konnte man sie auch nicht tragen, weil das Neopren zu schlapp ist und ich ungern Strapse trage, habe ich mir einfach knöchelhohe Stiefelchen geschnitzt.


----------



## Minimax

Schätze, wenn diee Zeit gekommen ist, und der Markt nix hergibt, wird auch bei mir das Messer sprechen. Mir gefiel ganz gut, was Glüher (@Glühender Universalangler) heut gesagt hat, sinngemäß das man zuerst in gute Kleidung investieren sollte als in gutes Gerät: was nützt das schönste Tackle, wenn die Hand die es führen soll, vor Kälte/Hitze/Nässe/Mücken etc. ausser Gefecht  ist.


----------



## geomas

Bei etwa 2/3 meiner Angeltrips hat in Sachen Schuhwerk Bequemlichkeit und Rutschfestigkeit oberste Priorität. 
Bequemlichkeit ist kein Thema, da hab ich die perfekten Latschen. Dummerweise haben die superbequemen Schuhe ein Profil, das mich bereits auf feuchtem Kopfsteinpflaster deutlich einbremst und auf wirklich glattem Untergrund ziehen links und rechts die Omis mit ihren Rollatoren an mir vorbei (ja, hab ich erlebt).

Jeweils 1/6 bleiben für Wasserdichtigkeit und Wärme.


----------



## phirania

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> https://www.lechameau.com/de/boutiques



 Das sind ja Apothekenpreise.....


----------



## feederbrassen

Gummistiefel brauche ich fast nur am Fluss. 
Am See ist der Wasserstand meist so hoch da würde nur eine Wathose etwas bringen. 
Bin aber mit meinen Aigle Parcour sehr zufrieden. 
Da lässt sich auch ne längere Fussstrecke gut mit bewältigen. 
Wenns kälter wird hab ich noch platz für dicke Socken. 
Am liebsten trage ich aber meine Lowa GT, die laufen auch nicht gleich voll Wasser. 
Bequem sind sie beide. 
Kalte Füße geht garnicht, da wirds dann auch schnell ungemütlich.


----------



## phirania

Für die Mädels gibt es sowas....

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwirzZrjnr7kAhWIDOwKHbOuBZwQ9aACCF0&adurl=


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Den Sturm gestern wollte ich auch nicht zwingend am Wasser aussitzen. Hatte erst überlegt, aber sowohl Elbe wie MLK wäre mir dort alles weggeflogen.
> Hut ab wer da gestern draußen war.
> 
> Den Regen hättest auch gern zu uns runter schicken können, hier ist alles furztrocken, regnet seit Monaten schon nicht mehr, irgendwann Anfang Juni das letzte Mal.
> 
> Ich ahne eh schon Böses für den Herbst/Winter...die Quappensaison fällt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit genauso flach wie letztes Jahr, die Fließgewässer sind nahezu ausgetrocknet hier.



Es war auch kein Angeln möglich, abseits eines Wurfes vor die Füße. Da war das Wasser dann halt nur 30 Zentimeter tief. Gestern war der Wind dann fast weg, dafür blauer Himmel, starke Sonne und glasklarer Fluss. Ich konnte mich mit den kleinen Alanden/Döbeln rumärgern, von den Brassen keine Spur. Hab dann 4 Dendrobena auf meinen Haken gezogen und die letzten beiden Stunden gepennt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, komme auch gerade mit meiner ULTRA HEAVY FEEDER wieder. Einer dieser Prügel, die @Minimax ja kürzlich so treffend als "Eisbein und Sauerkrautrute" bezeichnet hat. Meine ist übrigens auch von Balzer. Ich war allerdings mit meinem Prügel nicht am Wasser, sondern auf einer frisch gemähten Weide. Wie ich vor einige Tagen geschrieben habe, steht noch ne Woche Fehmarn auf dem Zettel und in 14 Tagen ist es soweit. Da wird man langsam fickerig. Neben dem Meerforellenbesteck kommt auch das Brandungsgeschirr mit. Ja, und da habe ich mich an die eingangs erwähnte Rute erinnert, die ich vor einigen Jahren blind gekauft habe. Ich wollte was langes und kräftiges für die Weser. Mit 4,20 m ist sie lang und einem Wurfgewicht von 220 gr auch kräftig, aber ansonsten hat der Prügel so gar nichts mit einer Feederrute gemeinsam. Die drei Spitzen haben 4, 5 und 6 oz und ein Skimmer hat bereits Probleme, die Spitzen krumm zu ziehen. Der Prügel ist also im Rutenschrank ganz schnell nach hinten gewandert. Und jetzt habe ich die Idee, das Teil als Brandungsrute einzusetzen. Länge und Wurfgewicht sind identisch mit meinen Brandungsstöckern, also habe ich eben ausprobiert, wie weit ich mit der Ultra Heavy Felder werfen kann. Es sind mit einer 80-Gramm-Birne zuverlässige 90 bis 110 Meter, allerdings ohne Montage. Geworfen habe ich mit Geflochtener und drei Rutenlängen vorgeschalteter 0,40er Mono. Ich finde das ist halbwegs brandungstauglich und bei verhaltener Brandung oder besser noch Ententeich, sollten die Montagen die "Flachükel"  vor Fehmarn erreichen. Die Tage werde ich nochmal mit 100- und 150-Gramm Birne üben und auch schon mal etwas Lametta ranhängen. War von Euch schon mal jemand mit Feederruten in der Brandung?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja - regelmäßig.. .
Finde ich aber nicht optimal, weil die Wurfweite eher schlecht ist und die Spitzen zu sensibel sind.
Als Schlagschnur genügt ein deutlich kürzeres Stück Mono - wenn 3-4 Lagen auf der Rolle liegen, schneide den überflüssigen Rest ab, dann gewinnst Du einige Meter Wurfweite.. .


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Info, @feederbrassen ! 
Ich war heute beruflich in einem Bauernmarkt und die hatten da Aigles in den Regalen. Leider nichts auch nur halbwegs in meiner Größe. 
Die Parcours (Vario?) machten sonst einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Andal

Bei meinen Aigles bleiben halt die Strümpfe da, wo sie hingehören und nicht als Knödel irgendwo im Stiefel. Deswegen mag ich sie auch so. Das sind Gummibotten mit denen man sich weiter bewegen kann, als im Heimgarten zwischen Wasserstelle und Komposthaufen.

Zuden Feedern als Brandungsruten....

Geht eigentlich prima. Auf nicht so weite Entfernung und wenn das Wasser blitzsauber ist. Treibt loses Kraut, was in der Ostsee nicht selten vorkommt, dann kann man mit den kleinen Ringen einpacken und kauft sich besser einen Räucherfisch am Standl.


----------



## Minimax

48! Immer wieder 48! Die Götter prüfen mich!


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Bei meinen Aigles bleiben halt die Strümpfe da, wo sie hingehören und nicht als Knödel irgendwo im Stiefel. Deswegen mag ich sie auch so. Das sind Gummibotten mit denen man sich weiter bewegen kann, als im Heimgarten zwischen Wasserstelle und Komposthaufen.
> .



Hallo,

sehr treffend beschrieben Andal. Ich schätze die Aigle auch schon fast 50 Jahre lang.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal

Wenn man sich anschaut, was die Leute alles an ihren Haxn einsparen und gleichzeitig jammern, dann kapiert man es sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> 48! Immer wieder 48! Die Götter prüfen mich!


Dafür dass du für nen halben Jahr der Ansicht warst, es würden bei dir  keine ü40 döbel vorkommen stellst du dich schon a wenig an


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> 48! Immer wieder 48! Die Götter prüfen mich!



Falls es dieses Jahr nicht klappt mit dem Ü50er würde ich mich nächstes Frühjahr als Guide an meinem Döbel-Flüsschen anbieten.

Nur ne gute Stunde Fahrt von Berlin.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Bei meinen Aigles bleiben halt die Strümpfe da, wo sie hingehören und nicht als Knödel irgendwo im Stiefel. Deswegen mag ich sie auch so. Das sind Gummibotten mit denen man sich weiter bewegen kann, als im Heimgarten zwischen Wasserstelle und Komposthaufen.
> 
> Zuden Feedern als Brandungsruten....
> 
> Geht eigentlich prima. Auf nicht so weite Entfernung und wenn das Wasser blitzsauber ist. Treibt loses Kraut, was in der Ostsee nicht selten vorkommt, dann kann man mit den kleinen Ringen einpacken und kauft sich besser einen Räucherfisch am Standl.



Die Aigles haben wirklich eine gute Passform - es gibt Leute, die Wandern sogar in den Dingern.
Und ja - das mit dem Kraut in den Ringen der Feeder beim Brandeln hatte ich vergessen.
Das machts einem Ruck Zuck unmöglich.
Im Übrigen machen die Dinger an der Nordsee eine deutlich bessere Figur als an der Ostsee - an der Nordsee fische ich fast immer in der ersten Rinne.. .
Wirklich gut sind so kräftige Feeder allerdings am Mittelmeer - also beim nächsten Urlaub unbedingt mitnehmen..


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Lady! Ich tue Ladydinge!



Von mir bekommt ja Jeder für Alles ein Like - sozusagen als Fleißkärtchen für die nette Unterhaltung..
Aber es gibt Beiträge, da wünsche ich mir den extra hellen Superlikebutton...


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür dass du für nen halben Jahr der Ansicht warst, es würden bei dir  keine ü40 döbel vorkommen stellst du dich schon a wenig an



Die Existenz über40er hatte ich nie angezweifelt, allerdings hatte ich längere Zeit mal mein Döbelmojo verloren. Was soll ich sagen, nun lacht mir ja das Glück verhalten, Zielfisch gibt's eigentlich immer wenn ichs versuche. Sind allerdings aufgrund des niedrigen Wassers und der geringen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit seehr kapriziös, ein zwei  FIsche, dann ist ein sorgsam getulipter Swim verbrannt und verwaist, dafür sinds tendenziell proppere Übervierziger, so wie heute.  Und natürlich freu ich mich wie Bolle über so einen 48er- aber ein oder besser zwei Zentimeterchen, die müssten doch irgendwann mal drin sein.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falls es dieses Jahr nicht klappt mit dem Ü50er würde ich mich nächstes Frühjahr als Guide an meinem Döbel-Flüsschen anbieten.
> 
> Nur ne gute Stunde Fahrt von Berlin.....



Oh wie cool, vielen Dank, ob 50er oder nicht, ich würd mich freuen Dich und Dein Flüsschen kennenzulernen! Dann gibt's ein Miniükeltreffen, Und bis dahin heisst es üben üben üben!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Von mir bekommt ja Jeder für Alles ein Like - sozusagen als Fleißkärtchen für die nette Unterhaltung..
> Aber es gibt Beiträge, da wünsche ich mir den extra hellen Superlikebutton...



Ja, gestern hatte Bruder Kochtopf ja Frieren und Bibbern als explizit weibliche Eigenschaften gekennzeichnet- und da ich wie ihr wisst eine passionierte Frostbeule bin..

hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## TobBok

So, ich nenne den heutigen Tag mal:
"Wie ich Schwarzmaul-Grundeln mit McDonalds-Fritten von meinem Angelplatz fernhielt...."
Heute gegen 16 Uhr, zu McDonalds, 3 Euro in deren salzige Pappfritten investiert - die Fritten von zuhause schwimmen zulange auf.
Die von McDoof saugen sich flux voll und sinken ab.
Tüte ins Auto, neben die Picker, geworfen, Kofferraum zu, los gings Richtung Wehr - dort gibt es einen flacheren Bereich mit einem ruhigen Kehrwasser, indem sich viele schöne Weißfische, von Döbel über Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Ukelei, Brassen usw sammeln. Leider gibt es an der Stelle auch eine Menge Grundeln, die sich zu gern über alles hermachen, was dort ins Wasser fällt. Aber man kennt ja seine Klienten...
Bevor ich meinen eigentlichen Futterplatz herrichtete, ging ich, mit zwei kleinen Portionen Pommes bewaffnet, Barfuß, in einen besonders flachen Abschnitt, indem auch die Grundeln noch herum stöbern, aber üblicherweise nicht die Friedfische - und dort verteilte ich dann die Pommesfritten, nachdem ich sie ordentlich eingeweicht hatte.
Und siehe da - die Friedfischsenke war quasi Grundelfrei - die stritten sich 10 Meter weiter flussaufwärts um nen Haufen Pommesfetzen.
Ich hab mir daraufhin meinen Wirbel an die Hauptschnur gebastelt, ein Blei eingehangen, eine kleine Chirugenschlaufe in die Hauptschnur gebunden und dort meinen Haken am Vorfach eingebaumelt. Bilanz des Tages (bei uns darf man 3 maximal maßige Weißfische entnehmen, sowie 3 untermaßige zum Einsatz als Köderfisch; auch wenn ich bis heute nicht weiß, wie man kontrollieren will, wofür die untermaßigen Fische entnommen werden *schulterzuck; bedeutet Brassen/Güster müssen 30+cm, Rotaugen/federn 20+cm und Döbel 25+cm haben; Maße grade für Aland gibt es nicht, da diese in der Aller quasi nicht vorkommen): eine Menge unermaßiger Brassen, Döbel und Rotaugen; 2 Rotaugen sowie 1 Ukelei sind als KöFi im Tiefkühler gelandet, leider weiter nichts verwertbares.
Aber an der Stelle gibt es einige größere Fisch - ggf beim nächsten Mal einfach größere Köder verwenden, denke ich.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, gestern hatte Bruder Kochtopf ja Frieren und Bibbern als explizit weibliche Eigenschaften gekennzeichnet- und da ich wie ihr wisst eine passionierte Frostbeule bin..


Ist doch nicht schlimm Minimax. Jeder soll & darf Angeln. Ob transgender oder nicht, spielt doch dabei keine Rolle! Gut das du so offen dazu stehst!  (Achtung, jede Menge Satire in dem Post....)


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schlimm Minimax. Jeder soll & darf Angeln. Ob transgender oder nicht, spielt doch dabei keine Rolle! Gut das du so offen dazu stehst!



Was soll das denn heissen, Transgender? Ich sagte es bereits, ich bin eine Lady!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heissen, Transgender? Ich sagte es bereits, ich bin eine Lady!


Und zwar eine wunderschöne!


----------



## geomas

@TobBok : Petri zu den Pommes-Fischen! Coole Aktion, sehr interessant auch Deine Grundelablenkungs-Strategie.

@Minimax : herzliches Petri zum achtunvierzscher Chub! Der wurde Opfer seiner Tulip-Liebe, vermute ich?


Ich war heute nach der Arbeit platt und verschiebe die Angelei auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt. Morgen gehts nicht, je nach Wetter evtl. am Montag. 
Den laut Wetterbericht angenehm spätsommerlichen Mittwoch hab ich komplett freigeboxt. Wird höchste Zeit, mal wieder gemütlich an einem der schönen Teiche zu sitzen.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok : Petri zu den Pommes-Fischen! Coole Aktion, sehr interessant auch Deine Grundelablenkungs-Strategie.


Dankeschön! 
Die Überlegung kam mir bei ewig langen Fischbeobachtungen.
Ich habe viele Stunden damit verbracht, die Reaktion der Grundeln auf verschiedene Lebensmittel, von Brot über Chips über Pommes, zu testen.
Ohne zu Angeln - einfach als ein Feldversuch, weil diese Viecher die Angewohnheit haben sonst ständig zu stören und selbst 8er Haken noch irgendwie schlucken....
Als Aquarianer war ich wenig überrascht: Grundeln sind extrem terretorial. Sobald sich einige Grundeln auf die Pommes eingeschossen haben, kommen die Anderen, um sich ein Beuterevier zu suchen, von automatisch dazu. Die wirken wie Magnete aufeinander. Das sorgt dafür, dass logischerweise die Dichte der Grundeln an der eigentlichen Angelstelle - zumindest vorübergehend - abnimmt. Man darf also nicht beide Stellen gleichzeitig errichten, sondern muss es Schritt für Schritt abarbeiten.
Richtet man gleichzeitig den Friedfischfutterplatz an, verteilen sich die Grundeln deutlich stärker und man hat weniger Ruhe.
Im Übrigen schmecken die Grundeln auch hervorragend. Fritiert, ähnlich wie man es mit Stinten macht. Vorzüglich.

Später eingefügt, um Doppelpost zu vermeiden:

Im Übrigen hab ich dem Vorsitzenden unserer Pachtgemeinschaft mal eine richtige schöne, ükelige Mail geschickt, weil einige der Regeln in der Gewässerordnung nicht inhaltlich selbsterkärend sind und ich rechtssicherheit haben will beim Angeln.....
Man darf 3 maßige Weißfische für sich selbst + 3 untermaßige Weißfische als KöFi entnehmen.
Es gibt aber nur Mindestmaße für Rotfedern/augen, Brassen/Güster sowie Döbel.
Als KöFis sind folgende Arten zugelassen: Aland, Brasse, Güster, Döbel, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Moderlieschen, Hasel, Gründling und Ukelei.
Sprich: Für Aland, Moderlischen, Hasel, Gründling und Ukelei gibt es keine Maße - diese können also weder "maßig" noch "untermaßig" sein. Habe jetzt nachgefragt, ob mangels der fehlenden Möglichkeit der Zuordnung bei diesen 5 Arten die Beschränkungen für maßige Fische oder untermaßige KöFis nicht greifen.
(Ich weiß, alles sehr technisch, aber ich will wissen, wie dass zu sehen ist...)


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und zwar eine wunderschöne!



Hmpf, schön das wenigstens einer hier weiss, was sich gehört. Habt Dank, Sir Kochtopf, es ist eine raue Welt.



geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok : Petri zu den Pommes-Fischen! Coole Aktion, sehr interessant auch Deine Grundelablenkungs-Strategie.
> 
> @Minimax : herzliches Petri zum achtunvierzscher Chub! Der wurde Opfer seiner Tulip-Liebe, vermute ich?



Dankeschön, Geo, ja richtig, Die Schweinecremewürfelchen mit Curry sind trotz der schwierigen Bedingungen immer noch sehr beliebt, an zwei verschiedenen Stellen brachten sie mir jeweils einen schönen Fisch. Ich musste aber deutlich mit der Ködergröße runtergehen. Übrigens verbessert Polenta statt Maismehl das Handling der schmierigen Würfel sehr.
Bezeichnenderweise hatte ich noch zwei knapp Massige auf Made, die mussten sich aber ranhalten, Plötze, Güster und CO zuvorzukommen. Da bleib ich beim Tulip.

@TobBok herzliches Petri zum bunten Korb- wie Geo finde ich die Pommesidee sehr inspirierend. Andreas Bruners hat mir mal von einem FLuss in Westfalen erzählt, über den eine Brücke mit nahegelegenem McDrive führt: Daher waren Pommes dort der Renner auf Döbel und Barben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es war auch kein Angeln möglich, abseits eines Wurfes vor die Füße. Da war das Wasser dann halt nur 30 Zentimeter tief. Gestern war der Wind dann fast weg, dafür blauer Himmel, starke Sonne und glasklarer Fluss. Ich konnte mich mit den kleinen Alanden/Döbeln rumärgern, von den Brassen keine Spur. Hab dann 4 Dendrobena auf meinen Haken gezogen und die letzten beiden Stunden gepennt.



Das kenne ich nur zu gut. Einen Tag geht ein dicker Klodeckel nach dem andren ans Band, oftmals auch völlig wurscht was man grad anbietet. Und den nächsten Tag bettelt man schon förmlich den Fluss an, wenigstens ne kleine Güster fangen zu dürfen. Hatte auch schon etliche Tage wo nichtmal mehr ne Krabbe Bock hatte sich meine Köder zu holen.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> @TobBok herzliches Petri zum bunten Korb- wie Geo finde ich die Pommesidee sehr inspirierend. Andreas Bruners hat mir mal von einem FLuss in Westfalen erzählt, über den eine Brücke mit nahegelegenem McDrive führt: Daher waren Pommes dort der Renner auf Döbel und Barben.


Danke auch an dich, Minimax.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich glaube, dass Weißfische, sofern sie nicht negative Erfahrungen an einen bestimmten Köder (zB durch Fang und Freilassen nach dem Fang) gemacht haben, sich zumindest an kleinere Naturköder in jeder Form GEWÖHNEN lassen, wenn man immer wieder mit kleineren Mengen damit im selben Gewässer unterwegs ist. Man spricht ja immer von Wildtieren...aber am Ende ist das auch bei Fischen in der freien Natur wie mit Fischen im Aquarium.
Füttere sie mit Pulver und sie fressen das Pulver. Füttere sie mit Würmern, und sie fressen die Würmer. Alles eine Frage der Konditionierung.
Das Einwerfen von gecrunshten Salz-Chips ist mittlerweile normal für mich an der einen oder anderen Stelle - und die Weißfische warten dort auch nicht, sondern kommen in beträchtlichen Mengen dorthin. Dies mache ich hier immer unterhalb des Kanu-Durchlasses am Wehr, um zu checken, welche Arten momentan da sind, damit ich Köder etc dementsprechend wählen kann. Angeln ist mehr als nur der Haken - für mich ist's auch beschäftigung mit der Natur als Solcher. 
Und es hilft enorm beim Fang....


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Angeln ist mehr als nur der Haken -



Genau, es ist auch der möglichst dicke Fisch daran! HarharharMuhahaha!


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Danke auch an dich, Minimax.
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich glaube, dass Weißfische, sofern sie nicht negative Erfahrungen an einen bestimmten Köder (zB durch Fang und Freilassen nach dem Fang) gemacht haben, sich zumindest an kleinere Naturköder in jeder Form GEWÖHNEN lassen, wenn man immer wieder mit kleineren Mengen damit im selben Gewässer unterwegs ist. Man spricht ja immer von Wildtieren...aber am Ende ist das auch bei Fischen in der freien Natur wie mit Fischen im Aquarium.
> Füttere sie mit Pulver und sie fressen das Pulver. Füttere sie mit Würmern, und sie fressen die Würmer. Alles eine Frage der Konditionierung.
> Das Einwerfen von gecrunshten Salz-Chips ist mittlerweile normal für mich an der einen oder anderen Stelle - und die Weißfische warten dort auch nicht, sondern kommen in beträchtlichen Mengen dorthin. Dies mache ich hier immer unterhalb des Kanu-Durchlasses am Wehr, um zu checken, welche Arten momentan da sind, damit ich Köder etc dementsprechend wählen kann. Angeln ist mehr als nur der Haken - für mich ist's auch beschäftigung mit der Natur als Solcher.
> Und es hilft enorm beim Fang....


Wobei des Rätsels Lösung vermutlich vor allem beim Salz zu suchen ist. Salz ist der Schlüssel der Osmose und hilft reinen Süßwasserfischen Energie zu sparen. Das macht salziges Futter und salzige Köder bei den Fischen so beliebt.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei des Rätsels Lösung vermutlich vor allem beim Salz zu suchen ist. Salz ist der Schlüssel der Osmose und hilft reinen Süßwasserfischen Energie zu sparen. Das macht salziges Futter und salzige Köder bei den Fischen so beliebt.


Das kann natürlich durchaus auch ein Faktor sein - richtig.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Salz ist der Schlüssel der Osmose und hilft reinen Süßwasserfischen Energie zu sparen.



Die Missus liebt salzige Knabbereien wie Chips, Flips, Pommes oder aktuell Jumpys ebenfalls, und was soll ich sagen, die süsse Maid hat inzwischen ganz ordentlich Energie angespart!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Missus liebt salzige Knabbereien wie Chips, Flips, Pommes oder aktuell Jumpys ebenfalls, und was soll ich sagen, die süsse Maid hat inzwischen ganz ordentlich Energie angespart!


----------



## geomas

So, die China-Pin schrie nach einer Bespulung (?) und da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte fiel das Los auf die „Dream Tackle Super Touch” (was für ein Name!) in 0,16mm. Angegebene Tragkraft 2,5 Kilo - sollte gut passen. Die Budget-Bolo hat sicher mehr Power-Reserven, aber was solls. 
Und um die Friedfische hier aber mal so richtig zu verwirren hab ich ne Middy Barbel Trotter Pose montiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf die Versuche bin ich gespannt.

Bitte berichte davon ausführlich @geomas .


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> So, die China-Pin schrie nach einer Bespulung (?) und da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte fiel das Los auf die „Dream Tackle Super Touch” (was für ein Name!) in 0,16mm. Angegebene Tragkraft 2,5 Kilo - sollte gut passen. Die Budget-Bolo hat sicher mehr Power-Reserven, aber was solls.
> Und um die Friedfische hier aber mal so richtig zu verwirren hab ich ne Middy Barbel Trotter Pose montiert.


Lieber "Dream Tackle Super Touch" als dieses Gequarke von "Zielfischschnüren" einiger Hersteller....das eine ist kreativ, das andere....krea...tief....maximal.
Oder so ähnlich. Und wenn du die Friedfische wirklich verwirren willst....binde ein ganzes Stachelschwein in die Schnur...Stachelschweinposen sind doch besonders empfindlich....wie genau muss die Bissanzeige dann erst mit nem ganzen Tier sein!


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf die Versuche bin ich gespannt.
> 
> Bitte berichte davon ausführlich @geomas .



Naja, die Strömung im Fluß nebenan schwankt ja ständig (hat auch was mit der Windrichtung über der Ostsee zu tun). Mal steht das Wasser fast, mal fließt es zügig.
Die typischen Friedfisch-Bisse kommen relativ energisch, da ist die verwendete Pose Nebensache (Hauptsache gut zu sehen). 
Gelegentlich gibts auch Hebe-Bisse, aber das sind nur Phasen (da hab ich mit der Barbel-Trotter-Pose natürlich die sprichwörtliche Brille auf).


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> Lieber "Dream Tackle Super Touch" als dieses Gequarke von "Zielfischschnüren" einiger Hersteller....das eine ist kreativ, das andere....krea...tief....maximal.
> Oder so ähnlich. Und wenn du die Friedfische wirklich verwirren willst....binde ein ganzes Stachelschwein in die Schnur...Stachelschweinposen sind doch besonders empfindlich....wie genau muss die Bissanzeige dann erst mit nem ganzen Tier sein!



Die Super Touch hab ich bislang nur mit einer kurzen Feeder-Rute benutzt. Da kam sie mir empfindlich in Sachen Abrieb vor (wurde relativ schnell etwas rau). Mal sehen, wie sie sich an der Posenrute schlägt.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Die Super Touch hab ich bislang nur mit einer kurzen Feeder-Rute benutzt. Da kam sie mir empfindlich in Sachen Abrieb vor (wurde relativ schnell etwas rau). Mal sehen, wie sie sich an der Posenrute schlägt.


An meiner kurzen Grundrute mit dem Rollblei hab ich immernoch die Askari-Schnur drauf. Die hält sich - für den Preis - überraschend gut. Kaum Anzeichen von Abrieb etc.
Auf meiner Picker hab ich jetzt eine Climax-Mono aufgespult mit 0,25 mm, und 4+kg Tragkraft.
Bei meinen Posenruten bin ich mir nichtmal sicher, was dort momentan aufgespult ist. Auf einer müsste ne Cormoran Cortest Match & Bream draufsein glaube ich.
Und bei den anderen beiden....GUTE FRAGE


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> wie genau muss die Bissanzeige dann erst mit nem ganzen Tier sein!




Gibt bestimmt auch noch ein akustische Signal beim Untergehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die Super Touch hab ich bislang nur mit einer kurzen Feeder-Rute benutzt.



Ich mochte die wegen ihrer Weichheit immer sehr gern und als 0.33er und 0.35er hat sie damals auch auf der Karpfen(grund)rute lange gehalten.
Nicht mehr Abrieb als andere auch aber in so dünnen Durchmessern kenne ich sie leider nicht.


----------



## TobBok

So.
Hab nochmal nachgeschaut.
Auf der zweiten Posenrute ist ne Cormoran Profiline Weissfisch drauf.
Auf der dritten Rolle ist die beste Sehne, die ich bis jetzt zwischen den Fingern gehabt hab- die Cenex Sinking Match Line - von Browning.
(wollte ich eigtl auch auf die anderen spulen, ist aber leider ausverkauft und nirgendwo mehr zu kriegen)
Aber genug Talk über Schnüre - ich teste momentan viel rum, mit unterschiedlichen Produkten, Herstellern etc.


----------



## geomas

Da hat man sich an eine Schnur (gilt auch für andere beliebige Waren) gewöhnt, sie hat sich bewährt und schwupps - wird sie vom Hersteller durch ein minderwertigeres Nachfolgeprodukt zu einem höheren Preis ersetzt.

Leider hat man teilweise so kurze Produktzyklen, daß man total den Überblick verliert.


Nachtrag: zum Glück ist die Maxima noch auf dem Markt. Die früher bei den britischen Matchanglern beliebte Bayer Perlon (auf der Insel im Kamasan-Vetrieb) werd ich wohl auch noch mal probieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Da hat man sich an eine Schnur (gilt auch für andere beliebige Waren) gewöhnt, sie hat sich bewährt und schwupps - wird sie vom Hersteller durch ein minderwertigeres Nachfolgeprodukt zu einem höheren Preis ersetzt.
> 
> Leider hat man teilweise so kurze Produktzyklen, daß man total den Überblick verliert.


Und deswegen sagt el potto: stroft GTM  gibt es seit Äonen und wird es für Äonen geben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist och bloß Mono aber kostet Äonen....


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Da hat man sich an eine Schnur (gilt auch für andere beliebige Waren) gewöhnt, sie hat sich bewährt und schwupps - wird sie vom Hersteller durch ein minderwertigeres Nachfolgeprodukt zu einem höheren Preis ersetzt.
> 
> Leider hat man teilweise so kurze Produktzyklen, daß man total den Überblick verliert.



Deshalb gewöhne ich mich glaub ich gar nicht so sehr an Namen und nehme das, was sich in der Hand gut anfühlt.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hatte heute sehr unangenehme Erfahrungen mit einer noname 0.18er an meiner leichten Feederrute. Bei ducrchmessern unter 0.20 bin ich ja eigentlich Stroft GTM-Fan seitenbachermässigen Kalibers, und hatte bis vor kurzem genau diese in 0.18 auf den Rollen. Nie irgendwelche Probleme. Jedenfalls wollte ich an meinen leichten Feederrollen Geld sparen und hab mir diese aufspulen lassen ("Gib mir irgendeine, Hauptsache klar und 18er"). Der doppelte Stopper (von Peter D.!), sonst bombenfest, flitsche hin und her wie ne Glasperle. Zwei Abrisse bei Hänger und leichtem Zug. Und das schlimmste: Einen Tulipfisch durch Schnurbruch im Drill verloren! Ab 20, 25 gerne auch mal was anderes, wenn Dünner dann wird ich zu meiner Leib und Magen Schnur zurückkehren. Montag wird neu bespult.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Deshalb gewöhne ich mich glaub ich gar nicht so sehr an Namen und nehme das, was sich in der Hand gut anfühlt.



Ich probiere auch immer gern mal was aus.
Und da gibt es auch viele positive Überraschungen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist och bloß Mono aber kostet Äonen....


Ja aber (!) Feste Parameter an die ich mich gewöhnt habe sind mir was wert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute sind z.B.
Sunline Siglon V
Carp Expert camou
Daiwa Tournament Mono
ESP Mono
DAM Tectan
usw....


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und deswegen sagt el potto: stroft GTM  gibt es seit Äonen und wird es für Äonen geben



Bro Knuckles! Sachma, wie wollen wir denn dieses Jahr die jährliche Promoprämie von Waku auf Kopp hauen?


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute sehr unangenehme Erfahrungen mit einer noname 0.18er an meiner leichten Feederrute. Bei ducrchmessern unter 0.20 bin ich ja eigentlich Stroft GTM-Fan seitenbachermässigen Kalibers, und hatte bis vor kurzem genau diese in 0.18 auf den Rollen. Nie irgendwelche Probleme. Jedenfalls wollte ich an meinen leichten Feederrollen Geld sparen und hab mir diese aufspulen lassen ("Gib mir irgendeine, Hauptsache klar und 18er"). Der doppelte Stopper (von Peter D.!), sonst bombenfest, flitsche hin und her wie ne Glasperle. Zwei Abrisse bei Hänger und leichtem Zug. Und das schlimmste: Einen Tulipfisch durch Schnurbruch im Drill verloren! Ab 20, 25 gerne auch mal was anderes, wenn Dünner dann wird ich zu meiner Leib und Magen Schnur zurückkehren. Montag wird neu bespult.


Frag mal den Karpfenangler, der heute am Altarm, 50-75 Meter vom Wehr weg von mir, rumgeflucht hat wie nen OB-Männchen.
Hab hinterher kurz mit ihm gequatscht. Er wollte ne Chod-Montage ausbringen und dabei ist wohl die billige Hauptschnur direkt unterm Blei gerissen.
Resultat: Das Blei liegt im Altarm rum, und seine Montage hing verheddert im Matsch rum, weil sie ja nicht hinterher geflogen ist (das Blei war ja nur weggeflogen), und so von der Schnur gerutscht ist. Der sah ganz schön bedröppelt aus...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Bro Knuckles! Sachma, wie wollen wir denn dieses Jahr die jährliche Promoprämie von Waku auf Kopp hauen?



Die 25 m Spule könnt ihr bei ebay versteigern und für den Erlös ne Büchse Tulip holen, die ihr euch dann teilt.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> OB-Männchen.



 Super!




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die 25 m Spule könnt ihr bei ebay versteigern und für den Erlös ne Büchse Tulip holen, die ihr euch dann teilt.



Ebenfalls Super!​


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Bro Knuckles! Sachma, wie wollen wir denn dieses Jahr die jährliche Promoprämie von Waku auf Kopp hauen?


Ich bin für reinvestieren! Mein Chinageflecht kam btw heute und macht einen extrem guten Eindruck. Ich  glaube, das könnte das Siegel "Ükelapproved" geben


----------



## geomas

Hab zur Zeit diverse Schnüre „am Wickel”. Sind keine teuren dabei und nach bisheriger Beobachtung auch keine schlechten. 
Sind aber auch alle keine Tragkraftwunder wie das erwähnte Waku-Produkt.


----------



## Andal

15,- € für1.000 m sind die Schallmauer bei Mono. Alles was drüber kommt, bleibt im Laden. Reine Mono versteht sich. Bei FC-Beschichtung und purer Fc bin ich etwas toleranter.


----------



## geomas

Also wirklich empfehlen kann ich die Bulk-Spulen der Daiwa Sensor. https://www.anglingdirect.de/daiwa-sensor-monofil-standard 
Auf einer Spule ist „1/4 Pfund” Schnur drauf - bei der 4lb-Schnur (etwa 0,20er) über 3000m, bei der 8lb-Schnur immer noch 1800m. 
Robust, abriebfest, knotenfest und besonders in den geringen Durchmessern mehr als preiswert.
Die neueren Sensor-Schnüre hab ich noch nicht probiert und werd das wohl auch nicht tun.


----------



## rhinefisher

Broxxline High End - wirklich sehr gute Schnur zum vernünftigen Preis.
Die Stroft ist auch ganz gut, aber der absurd hohe Preis (ich weiß was das Granulat kostet...) schreckt mich ab.
Stroft kaufe ich aber gerne wenn ich dünnes Fluo brauche - unterhalb von 0,20er ist die Stroft meiner normalerweise verwendeten Berkley leicht überlegen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> 15,- € für1.000 m sind die Schallmauer bei Mono. Alles was drüber kommt, bleibt im Laden. Reine Mono versteht sich.


Ich bin kein Freund von Großspulen außer bei nem 0,40er Klingeldraht. 
Dafür habe ich zuviele Rollen mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern bespult. 
Preislich kann ich deshalb nichts dazu sagen aber ich liege dann wohl über der Schallmauer.


----------



## Andal

Climax Soft & Strong, Kastking Monofilament, Sufix alle...... kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen empfehlen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Also wirklich empfehlen kann ich die Bulk-Spulen der Daiwa Sensor. https://www.anglingdirect.de/daiwa-sensor-monofil-standard
> Auf einer Spule ist „1/4 Pfund” Schnur drauf - bei der 4lb-Schnur (etwa 0,20er) über 3000m, bei der 8lb-Schnur immer noch 1800m.
> Robust, abriebfest, knotenfest und besonders in den geringen Durchmessern mehr als preiswert.
> Die neueren Sensor-Schnüre hab ich noch nicht probiert und werd das wohl auch nicht tun.



Um Himmels Willen - was macht man denn mit 3km 0,20er??
Ich brauche 10 Jahre um 300m zu verbrauchen...


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Großspulen außer bei nem 0,40er Klingeldraht.
> Dafür habe ich zuviele Rollen mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern bespult.
> Preislich kann ich deshalb nichts dazu sagen aber ich liege dann wohl über der Schallmauer.


Genau deswegen Großspulen. Gelagert in lichtfesten Keksdosen aus Blech. Hebt ewiglich!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Climax Soft & Strong, Kastking Monofilament, Sufix alle...... kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen empfehlen.


Genau von diesen Climax Soft & Strong hab ich 4 1000m Spulen mit unterschiedlichen Stärken gekauft.
Unser Angelladen zieht um - da gabs die Spule für 5,99. Unglaublich guter Preis. Da konnte ich nicht "NEIN!" sagen. Ist zwar unter deinen 15€...aber war ja auch im Angebot...


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Climax Soft & Strong, Kastking Monofilament, Sufix alle...... kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen empfehlen.



Dafür, daß Du dich so oft über die "damalige" Schnurqualität auslässt, bist Du in der heutigen Zeit aber recht anspruchslos - die Sufix ist schlechter als die Platil Strong aus den 70gern..


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Genau deswegen Großspulen. Gelagert in lichtfesten Keksdosen aus Blech. Hebt ewiglich!



Wenn Du noch einige Tropfen Wasser in deine Keksdose gibst, stimmt das mit dem "Ewig".
Ich habe und nutze noch Schnur aus mitte der 90er..


----------



## feederbrassen

Mit climax bin ich durch. 
Überzeugt mich nicht auch nicht zu dem Preis.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dafür, daß Du dich so oft über die "damalige" Schnurqualität auslässt, bist Du in der heutigen Zeit aber recht anspruchslos - die Sufix ist schlechter als die Platil Strong aus den 70gern..


Einspruch! Ich hatte von sufix schon hervorragende schnurproben. Ohne Asperger hätte ich wohl mal ne Spule vollgeknallt


----------



## geomas

Mit Sufix-Schnüren hab ich auch (überwiegend) gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gilt übrigens auch für Geflecht.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dafür, daß Du dich so oft über die "damalige" Schnurqualität auslässt, bist Du in der heutigen Zeit aber recht anspruchslos - die Sufix ist schlechter als die Platil Strong aus den 70gern..


Damals blieb die Schnur auch drauf, bis sie verbraucht war. Und damals waren die Schnüre "State of Art", so ist es auch wieder nicht. Nur halt mit der Zeit, die sie halten MUSSTEN, etwas spröde und kringelig. Mit 5,- DM Taschengeld ging ein häufiger Schnurwechsel nicht so oft.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr kennt die Platil aus den 70ern?
Ich sage nicht das die Sufix schlecht ist - ich habe locker 10km rumliegen als Füllschnur und zum verschenken.
Damit kann man, so man nix Besseres hat, durchaus angeln.. .


----------



## Andal

Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Sufix du kritisierst, aber bei mir gab es noch nie Probleme mit der Xcelon und der Tritanium an meinen Karpfenrollen.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Damit kann man, so man nix Besseres hat, durchaus angeln.. .


Aber auch nur dann


----------



## Kochtopf

Wer eine Rute für >100 EUR benutzt und dann an den Dingen spart, die letzten Endes an den Dingen spart, die den Fisch bringen- Schnur und Nubbsies, überholt auch als Lkw Fahrer bergauf


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Dream Tackle Super Touch





TobBok schrieb:


> Climax-Mono





TobBok schrieb:


> Cenex





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sunline Siglon V
> ESP Mono
> DAM Tectan





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Broxxline





Andal schrieb:


> Climax Soft & Strong,
> Kastking Monofilament,
> Sufix





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sufix
> Platil Strong





Andal schrieb:


> Xcelon
> Tritanium




Jungs,
Wer von Euch binnen Monatsfrist eine Science-Fiction-Kurzgeschichte mit erotischen Elementen unter Verwendung all dieser
und weiterer Angelschnurnamen fertigstellt, krieg von mir ne 200m Spule GTM, Durchmesser nach Wahl zugeschickt.
So in der Richtung:
"*Super Touch Climax auf Siglon V - Tritanium Hexen greifen an*"
EDIT Hierher verschoben, damit der Kontext gewahrt bleibt

"Und hier, im Maschinenraum der ISS _Soft & Strong_ wurde _Daiwa_ klar, das Ihre _ESP_-Ausbildung auf _Siglon V_ vergebens war. Im purpurnen Licht des mächtigen, pulsierenden _Tritanium_ Generators erkannte sie, das sie Captain _Kastking_ begehrte, wie sie nie einen Mann begehrt hatte. Der Gedanke an den_ Super Sensor Touch_ des Captains liess sie fast schmerzhaft erschaudern. Der Einsatz auf _Cenex_ konnte warten, was _Daiwa_ brauchte war ein _Climax_. Langsam, bedächtig, löste sie die Verschlüsse ihres _Tectan_-Overalls und liess das hauchdünne _Monofilament_ an ihrer geschmeidigen, von den Sonnen von _Sufix_ gebräunten Haut auf die _Platil_bodenplatten niedergleiten.."

Was meint ihr? Topp?
(Umfang sagen wir 8-10 Seiten, Schriftgröße 12, 1,5Zeilenabstand)

hG,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ akzeptierst Du die Geschichte auch in polnisch?


----------



## Andal

Ja die Namensgebungen sind schon beeindruckend. 

Die Zeiten, wo man noch mit einer sprachlich einleuchtenden Namensgebung klar kam sind lange vorbei. Bei Spinnködern weiss man auf den ersten Blick nicht so recht, ob nun eine hochmoderne Massenvernichtungswaffe, oder ein schnöder Wobbler gemeint ist. Aber so richtig bunt wird es, wenn man zu übersetzen anfängt. Eine Tailwalk del Sol (eine Angelrute) geht ja noch. Aber wer möchte mit dem Schwanzgang der Sonne fischen?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ akzeptierst Du die Geschichte auch in polnisch?


Möchtest Du einen polnischen Groschenheftautoren fangen, einkerkern und zum Schreiben zwingen? so ist doch schon Guttenberg gescheitert!


----------



## geomas

^ ich verwahre mich entschieden gegen jeden Vergleich mit dieser Flitzpiepe! Du meinst doch den Gelbubi, oder?

Und ne, ich hab die schöne aber leider nicht ganz einfache Sprache unserer Nachbarn ins Spiel gebracht, weil ich früher (abseits des Boards) Späße über einen Science-Fiction-Experimentalwestern mit erotischem Subtext in Schwarz-Weiß getrieben habe, gedreht natürlich in Polnisch mit deutschen Untertiteln.


----------



## Minimax

EDIT: Leseprobe in den Schnurnamen Short-Story Post verschoben, aus vielfältigen Gründen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Science-Fiction-Experimentalwestern mit erotischem Subtext in Schwarz-Weiß getrieben habe, gedreht natürlich in Polnisch mit deutschen Untertiteln.





Angeln beenden. Job kündigen. Familie rausschmeissen.
Projekt verfolgen!


----------



## Andal

Schreibt ihr mal, ich geh lieber fischen. Das generiert mir bizarre Situationen genug.


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend Jungs (und Lady),

da schwirrt einem ja gleich der Kopf, wenn man eure Schnurdiskussion zu verfolgen versucht. Ich kaufe mir ja derzeit tatsächlich meist noch irgendwelche "Zielfischschnüre", wobei mir der angepriesene Zielfisch natürlich schnuppe ist, Durchmesser und Farbe interessieren mich da nur. Heut hab ich dann auch eine solche 22er Weißfischschnur von Balzer auf meine Feederrolle gespult, die alte Schnur wirkte langsam leicht angegriffen und es fehlte auch schon einiges auf der Spule. Hat nen guten Eindruck gemacht beim ersten Einsatz.

Mit der neuen Schnur auf der Rolle ging es dann an den See an die neue Stelle und ich konnte unten an der kante tatsächlich eine Stelle finden, die komplett krautfrei war, aber nur 2m neben einem Krautfeld zu liegen schien. Die Stelle hat mir auch tatsächlich ein paar Fische gebracht, innerhalb von etwa drei Stunden kannten sich zwei 20er sowie zwei fingerlange Rotaugen und noch ein ebenso kleiner Barsch für meine Maden begeistern. Dazu kamen noch 5-10 weitere Bisse, die ich total versemmelt habe (Notiz an mich: Auf Rotaugen zukünftig mit festem Seitenarm angeln!). Meine Begleitung konnte außerdem noch einen schönen Schnabeldöbel überlisten. Dann unterbrach ein kräftiger Regenschauer den Spaß und komplett durchgenässt traten wir - beide zufrieden - den Weg zum Auto an.  Sowohl die Rotaugen als auch der Schnabeldöbel waren erfreulicherweise bestens genährt und wohlgeformt, scheint für die Fische ein guter Sommer gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich durchaus auch mal eine günstige Schnur mit Füllschnur ergänze und wende. Irgendwo bin ich auch etwas knickerig mit mir und es reut mich, eigentlich noch gut brauchbare Ware wegzuwerfen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens verbessert Polenta statt Maismehl das Handling der schmierigen Würfel sehr.



Explain! Explain! Ich dachte, du puderst sie nur mit Curry!? Schade, dass du die 48 bisher nicht überbieten konntest, aber die beste Döbelzeit kommt ja eigentlich noch, da geht sicher noch was 




TobBok schrieb:


> wie nen OB-Männchen



Das möchte ich bitte jetzt auch erklärt haben. Wie verhält sich so ein OB-Männchen denn? Und wo findet man die? 

Deine Futter-Experimente find ich auch ziemlich spannend und finds cool, dass du dich mit sowas beschäftigst


@Georg: Wie ist denn dein erster Eindruck von der Pin? Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht nach dem ersten Test!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich durchaus auch mal eine günstige Schnur mit Füllschnur ergänze und wende. Irgendwo bin ich auch etwas knickerig mit mir und es reut mich, eigentlich noch gut brauchbare Ware wegzuwerfen.



Füllschnur hatte ich drunter, sowohl vorher, als auch jetzt wieder, die ist gleich drauf geblieben. Die obere war inzwischen wirklich so kurz und vom Feedern schon angegriffen, sos dass ich die nicht hätte wenden wollen.


----------



## Andal

Bei OB-Männchen muss ich zwangsläufig an unseren leicht kinskistischen Schulhausmeiter denken, wenn wir mit Ob mini die Wasserhähne gespickt haben. Wenn er wild fluchend die kleinen, vollgesogenen Teufel wieder fitzelweise aus den Hähnen gepopelt hat.


----------



## Minimax

@Andal Es geht ja auch nicht zuletzt darum, wieviel Schnur man übers Jahr verbraucht- wenn man alle Quartale seinen Rollenpark mit Frischer Sehne ausstattet, dann kann man schonmal aufs Preisschild schauen. *@all: Was verbraucht ihr eigentlich so an Schnur pro Durchmesser im Jahr? *Umgekehrt ist für mich der Preis einer Schnur für das Vertrauen eigentlich untergeordnet: Wir lassen uns Ruten Bauen, oder Bauen sie selber, jagen Oldtimerrollen hinterher und salben sie mit kostbaren Essenzen, kaufen und empfehlen uns die feinsten Bolo- und Avonstöckchen und selbst unsere Nübsies wählen und bestellen wir mit unenedlicher Sorgfalt von der Insel. Da ausgerechnet bei der Schnur kniepieg sein ist dann meine Sache auch nicht mehr. 
Ich glaub auch, das man keine generalurteile fällen kann, denn eine Schnur A kann in 0,14 sich ganz anders verhalten als in 0,30. Im Grunde merke ich aber bei den periodischen Schnurdiskussionen, das die meisten mit "ihren" Schnüren" ganz zufrieden sind. Und das ist ja generell ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> leicht kinskistischen Schulhausmeiter



Wer kann es ihm bei solchen Aktionen auch verübeln? 

Also ich verbrauche nicht soviel Schnur. Sicher unter 500m, aber ich hab auch keinen großen Bestand an Rollen. Dieses Jahr hatte ich eigentlich nur drei Rollen regelmäßig mit am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Andal Es geht ja auch nicht zuletzt darum, wieviel Schnur man übers Jahr verbraucht- wenn man alle Quartale seinen Rollenpark mit Frischer Sehne ausstattet, dann kann man schonmal aufs Preisschild schauen. *@all: Was verbraucht ihr eigentlich so an Schnur pro Durchmesser im Jahr? *Umgekehrt ist für mich der Preis einer Schnur für das Vertrauen eigentlich untergeordnet: Wir lassen uns Ruten Bauen, oder Bauen sie selber, jagen Oldtimerrollen hinterher und salben sie mit kostbaren Essenzen, kaufen und empfehlen uns die feinsten Bolo- und Avonstöckchen und selbst unsere Nübsies wählen und bestellen wir mit unenedlicher Sorgfalt von der Insel. Da ausgerechnet bei der Schnur kniepieg sein ist dann meine Sache auch nicht mehr.
> Ich glaub auch, das man keine generalurteile fällen kann, denn eine Schnur A kann in 0,14 sich ganz anders verhalten als in 0,30. Im Grunde merke ich aber bei den periodischen Schnurdiskussionen, das die meisten mit "ihren" Schnüren" ganz zufrieden sind. Und das ist ja generell ein gutes Zeichen.


Ich bin mir dieses Zwiespalts durchaus bewusst. Aber ich bin mit dieser Mischung aus Sparsamkeit und den teilweise teuren Anschaffungen immer ganz gut gefahren. Ist doch schön, dass nicht alle alles gleich machen.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wer kann es ihm bei solchen Aktionen auch verübeln?


Wer bei jedem Anlass abgeht, wie das berühmte rote Moped, der beschwört es herauf!


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : Petri zum erfolgreichen Teichansitz. Schön, daß der Zustand der Fische auf eine gute Zukunft hoffen läßt. 
Die China-Pin war noch nicht am Wasser, macht „trocken” einen guten Eindruck. Die Optik ist naja - auf jeden Fall besser als andere China-Pins, aber neben der Trudex sieht sie aus wie ein Fiat Ducato neben einem alten Porsche 356.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Explain! Explain! Ich dachte, du puderst sie nur mit Curry!? Schade, dass du die 48 bisher nicht überbieten konntest, aber die beste Döbelzeit kommt ja eigentlich noch, da geht sicher noch was



Herzliches Petri, lieber Tobsen, und auch ein Petri unbekannter Weise an den Fänger des Schnabeldöbels,
Vielen lieben Dank, du hast recht es läuft eigentlich super, ich find die Johnnies mittlerweile ziemlich sicher. Was natürlich nicht an mir liegt sondern an der Gnade der Flussgötter und das ich dieses alberne, unwürdige Techtelmechtel mit den Forellen beendet habe (auch wenn sie so jung, schlank und geschmeidig sind, und für ne Trockenfliege ALLES tun würden..) Wer weiss, vielleicht geht noch was, aber ich sollte froh sein, wie es läuft. Nur kein Moos ansetzen!
Tulip pudere ich immer mit Curry, und bis vor kurzem auch mit Maismehl. Die Mehlpuderung sollte die Würfel trennen und den Umgang mit der schmierigen Plörre erleichtern, was es auch tat. Das Currypulver vermindert den Glitsch/Fettfingerfaktor ja nicht. Aber auch mit Maismehl bliebs GLtischig. Mit Polenta hingegen trennen sich die Würfel wunderbar und sind griffiger und besser zu händeln, die FInger sind viel sauberer, was Rolle, Korkgriff, Klamotten zu gute kommt. Vermutlich ist der Grobe Maisgries einfach saugfähiger und sorgt für nen besseren Grip. Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass er eine Art Kruste um die Würfel bildet, und sie ein wenig festigt. Ich bin schon während der grossen Sommerhitze auf Polenta umgestiegen- es liegt also nicht an den kühleren Temperaturen. Aktuell Packe ich für einen ANgeltag zwei grosse Dosen gewürfeltes Tulip in einen Beutel, geb ihnen den Curry und Polenta schwenk und packe dann diesen Beutel in einen weiteren, der zwei Kühlakkus enthält. Klappt wunderbar.

Hier einige Polenta/Currywürfel, die seit heut morgen in meinem Rucksack rumlagen, man siet: Trocken, nicht siffig, verwendungsbereit noch jetz ohne Kühlung:


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, dass nicht alle alles gleich machen.


Absolut, lasst tausend Blumen blühen, so kann sich jeder ganz nach seinem Geschmack sein Sträusslein zusammenstellen


----------



## Andal

Stellt euch bloss mal vor, wie öde und monoton so ein UkT ablaufen würde, wenn sich da ein Dutzend "Nordkoreaner" träfen!


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Mini, das klingt ja recht angenehm, auf diesen fettigen Schmier des Tulips kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.  Polenta müsste hier sogar noch irgendwo rumstehen.



geomas schrieb:


> Die Optik ist naja - auf jeden Fall besser als andere China-Pins, aber neben der Trudex sieht sie aus wie ein Fiat Ducato neben einem alten Porsche 356.



Da geb ich dir Recht, aber für ne Billig-Pin finde ich sie schon echt hübsch.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Stellt euch bloss mal vor, wie öde und monoton so ein UkT ablaufen würde, wenn sich da ein Dutzend "Nordkoreaner" träfen!



Es wär glaub ich sehr spannend, allein schon wegen den gegenseitigen Denunziatonen und wer dann erschossen wird. Mit Glück gäbs sogar nen Schauprozess. Aber lecker Schnitzel wär natürlich eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich bitte jetzt auch erklärt haben. Wie verhält sich so ein OB-Männchen denn? Und wo findet man die?
> 
> Deine Futter-Experimente find ich auch ziemlich spannend und finds cool, dass du dich mit sowas beschäftigst


Ein OB-Männchen...
OB ist diese sehr renomierte Tampon-Marke.
Den Begriff hat mir meine Mutter beigebracht.
Für Leute die von Wut und Rage vollgesogen sind - vollgesogen wie ein Tampon. 
Die Redensart ist so lange da, wie ich denken kann in meiner Familie.

Und das mit den Futterexpiermenten ist denke ich ein Muss, um gegen die Industrie anzukommen, der ja immer neue Wege einfallen, Dinge zu verkaufen, die man auch selbst hinkriegt. Es tun halt idR extrem billige Salz-Chips um ne horde hungriger Ükel anzulocken. Da braucht man kein teures Marken-Grundfutter im Kilobeutel.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Es wär glaub ich sehr spannend, allein schon wegen den gegenseitigen Denunziatonen und wer dann erschossen wird. Aber lecker Schnitzel wär natürlich eher unwahrscheinlich.


Für den @Kochtopf wirds dann besonders hart, wenn er meine Frisur tragen muss!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Für den @Kochtopf wirds dann besonders hart, wenn er meine Frisur tragen muss!



Schätze, es wär ne Erleichterung für ihn. Der Mann trägt ja Rohmaterial für einen ganzen Lodenmantel mit sich herum.


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Ein OB-Männchen...
> OB ist diese sehr renomierte Tampon-Marke.
> Den Begriff hat mir meine Mutter beigebracht.
> Für Leute die von Wut und Rage vollgesogen sind - vollgesogen wie ein Tampon.
> Die Redensart ist so lange da, wie ich denken kann in meiner Familie.



Nagut, ich kannte nur das HB-Männchen, das immer gleich vor Wut in die Luft geht...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Für den @Kochtopf wirds dann besonders hart, wenn er meine Frisur tragen muss!


Ach, ich trug zehn Jahre meine Fleischmütze spazieren und sehe auch damit gut aus. Nur eben nicht unbedingt gutmütig.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja ja - die Schnur...
Rolle und Schnur waren von Anfang an meine Nemesis - warscheinlich für irgendwelche Vergehen in früheren Leben..
Was haben mich schlecht funktionierende Rollen und kringelige Schnüre zweifelhafter Qualität geärgert.
1976 habe ich dann mit den Blauen Ambidex die ersten guten Statios in die Finger bekommen.
Das Problem mit der verdrallten Schnur blieb mir aber erhalten.. .
Erst mit der Einführung von Dyneema wurde ich ein glücklicher Angler.

Heute habe ich auf 90% meiner Rollen Geflecht.
Die befüllung der Rollen läuft immer gleich ab: Die 270m Fireline werden aufgespult, dann mit Füllschnur (Sufix..) bis zum Rand gefüllt, alles abgezogen und umgekehrt wieder aufgespult.
Jetzt habe ich eine schön gefüllte Rolle und kann ganz nach belieben mit dem "Top Shot" experimentieren.
Gehe ich Spinnen langt 1m Fluo, gehe ich Posenfischen sinds halt 25m Mono.. .
Dieses Mono bleibt selten länger als 2-3 Angeltage auf der Rolle - ich fische von daher immer mit ganz frischer Schnur.
Auch halten sich seitdem meine Ausgaben für Schnur in engen Grenzen, selbst wenn die Erstbefüllung 30€ kostet.
Die Befüllung rechne ich immer direkt beim Rollenkauf mit ein, dann tuts nicht ganz so weh.. .Mein Schnurverbrauch (und das hat auch ein wenig mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun..) liegt bei ca 500m pro Jahr.
Wenn ich bedenke was ich in der Vordyneemazeit an Kohle für Schnur ausgegeben habe, wird mir schwindelig.
Das Dyneema hält wirklich ewig und wird halt, da man ja immer mal nen Meter abschneidet, bei Bedarf gewendet.. .
Da ich nach dem Angeln Rute und Rolle GRUNDSÄTZLICH trenne, benötige ich auch nicht für jede Rute ne eigene Rolle.
Das hilft ganz ungemein die Kosten in Grenzen zu halten.

Womit ich ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, waren "Zielfischschnüre" aller Art - da gibt es durchaus Brauchbares, aber 2 Drittel sind Müll.

Und ich möchte nochmal ausdrücklich darau hinweisen, daß der Spruch "every fixed spool will do the trick" mit zum Dümmsten gehört was die Angelwelt zu bieten hat..


----------



## Kochtopf

Hast du auch eine Begründung dafür oder stellst du dein Bauchgefühl als Fakt dar?


----------



## rhinefisher

Zigfache Erlebnisse mit ruckelnden Bremsen und zerissen Schnüren lassen da garkeinen anderen Schluß zu..
Wenn man mal 2 Minuten über die Zusammenhänge zwischen Schnur und Bremse nachdenkt, kann man aber auch von allein drauf kommen..

PS: Nicht zu vergessen dieses herrliche "Pling" wenn sich der Schnurfangbügel verabschiedet..


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer eine Rute für >100 EUR benutzt und dann an den Dingen spart, die letzten Endes an den Dingen spart, die den Fisch bringen- Schnur und Nubbsies, überholt auch als Lkw Fahrer bergauf



Das gilt auch für Rollen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das kenne ich nur zu gut. Einen Tag geht ein dicker Klodeckel nach dem andren ans Band, oftmals auch völlig wurscht was man grad anbietet. Und den nächsten Tag bettelt man schon förmlich den Fluss an, wenigstens ne kleine Güster fangen zu dürfen. Hatte auch schon etliche Tage wo nichtmal mehr ne Krabbe Bock hatte sich meine Köder zu holen.



An der Elbe ist es wegen dem niedrigen Wasserstand sowieso etwas schwierig. Ich kann von unserer Seite aus in den Fluss 80 Meter reinfeedern, sind trotzdem nur 1,30 Meter (im besten Falle). Mein Wasser aus dem Leitungshahn ist nicht viel klarer wie der große Fluss und die Wetterlagen sind auch pures Gift. Bis jetzt keine gute Saison an der Elbe. Zumindest mein Kollege hat Erfolg auf Raubfisch. Gab nen 1,07 Meter, sowie 92 Zentimeter Hecht und Waller zwischen 80 Zentimeter und 1,67 Meter die letzten 2 Wochen.

Der kotzt auch, weil es verdammt schwer ist, Köderfische zu fangen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Bei dir ist der Elbpegel etwa doppelt so hoch wie bei uns.
Hier kannste je nach Strecke schon fast durchwaten.


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...uGIoicnrqA&ust=1568019442353103&ictx=3&uact=3

Nett anzusehen


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri, lieber Tobsen, und auch ein Petri unbekannter Weise an den Fänger des Schnabeldöbels,
> Vielen lieben Dank, du hast recht es läuft eigentlich super, ich find die Johnnies mittlerweile ziemlich sicher. Was natürlich nicht an mir liegt sondern an der Gnade der Flussgötter und das ich dieses alberne, unwürdige Techtelmechtel mit den Forellen beendet habe (auch wenn sie so jung, schlank und geschmeidig sind, und für ne Trockenfliege ALLES tun würden..) Wer weiss, vielleicht geht noch was, aber ich sollte froh sein, wie es läuft. Nur kein Moos ansetzen!
> Tulip pudere ich immer mit Curry, und bis vor kurzem auch mit Maismehl. Die Mehlpuderung sollte die Würfel trennen und den Umgang mit der schmierigen Plörre erleichtern, was es auch tat. Das Currypulver vermindert den Glitsch/Fettfingerfaktor ja nicht. Aber auch mit Maismehl bliebs GLtischig. Mit Polenta hingegen trennen sich die Würfel wunderbar und sind griffiger und besser zu händeln, die FInger sind viel sauberer, was Rolle, Korkgriff, Klamotten zu gute kommt. Vermutlich ist der Grobe Maisgries einfach saugfähiger und sorgt für nen besseren Grip. Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass er eine Art Kruste um die Würfel bildet, und sie ein wenig festigt. Ich bin schon während der grossen Sommerhitze auf Polenta umgestiegen- es liegt also nicht an den kühleren Temperaturen. Aktuell Packe ich für einen ANgeltag zwei grosse Dosen gewürfeltes Tulip in einen Beutel, geb ihnen den Curry und Polenta schwenk und packe dann diesen Beutel in einen weiteren, der zwei Kühlakkus enthält. Klappt wunderbar.
> 
> Hier einige Polenta/Currywürfel, die seit heut morgen in meinem Rucksack rumlagen, man siet: Trocken, nicht siffig, verwendungsbereit noch jetz ohne Kühlung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329611



Angebraten und dann eingelegt,macht den Köder noch länger haltbar am Haken.
So war meine Erfahrung..


----------



## Kochtopf

@rhinefisher dann liegt es aber an dir (bremse zu fest eingestellt, SLR nicht auf Funktion geprüft bevor die Rolle angeschafft wurde) und nicht an der billigen Rolle 

@Schweinemarmelade in meinen Angelpraxisordnerm habe ich von Speisestärke gelesen - der Effekt ist dem von Wackelpudding sehr ähnlich. Es kommt zu einer gallertigen Schicht die dann unter Wasser sich auflöst und lockt. Interessant war auch der Artikel über Corned Beef: in Würfel schneiden und ab in den Kühlschrank damit und alle 16-24 Stunden wenden. So soll man CB fest genug zum angeln bekommen, aber MM Tip mit polenta für den Sommer macht total Sinn, ich werd es mal ausprobieren


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Angebraten und dann eingelegt,macht den Köder noch länger haltbar am Haken.
> So war meine Erfahrung..



Das stimmt auch, aber leider führt das anbraten dazu, das die Würfel aufschwimmen. Alternativ kann man sie auch im Backofen bei 70-80 grad etwas antrocken lassen.
Inzwischen bin ich aber von all diesen Behandlungsmethoden abgekommen, das schöne an dem Zeug ist ja die instantane Verfügbarkeit: Dose auf, Würfeln, Pudern ab in die Tüte. In der Zwischenzeit ist der Kaffee durch den Filter und die Maden durchs Sieb gelaufen, und losgebraust ans Wasser, jede Minute ist kostbar!

(Und dann auf halben weg umdrehen, zurückfahren, fluchend das vergessene Rutenfutteral in den Kofferraum schmeissen)


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Schweinemarmelade in meinen Angelpraxisordnerm habe ich von Speisestärke gelesen - der Effekt ist dem von Wackelpudding sehr ähnlich. Es kommt zu einer gallertigen Schicht die dann unter Wasser sich auflöst und lockt.



Hier sei aber noch erwähnt (so wie es wohl auch in deinem Ordner steht), dass das ganze wie beim Wackelpudding in den Ofen muss. Stärke quilt nur bei hohen Temperaturen auf.


----------



## Andal

Deswegen beizen ja die amerikanischen Welsangler ihr SPAM mit Jell-o. Das Getränkepulver macht das Frühstücksfleisch fester und verleiht zusätzliches Aroma.


----------



## Minimax

Zum Tulip: Das Zeug hat seine Möglichkeiten und Grenzen, für mich hat es das gezielte beangeln meines Lieblingsfisches an meinem Flüsschen revolutioniert, bzw. überhaupt erst ermöglicht. Da vertraue ich ihm das ganze Jahr über. Es an einem "Fremden" Gewässer einzuführen, ist aber natürlich immer ein Schneiderrisiko.

DIe Selektion erfolgt erstens über die Ködergröße, und zweitens bilde ich mir ein, das die Johnnies besonders wild auf das Zeug sind. Aber eigentlich mag es Jeder:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hier sieht man schön, wie ein Döbelgeeigneter Happen von Kleinis attackiert wurde, sie haben es aber nicht geschafft den Würfel während der Drift zu zerlegen.
Üblicherweise konzentrieren sich die Frasspuren um die Stoppermade- ein wichtiger Hinweis auf die Beliebtheit der Krabbler, (DIe Kippe hab ich später natürlich eingesammelt

Das ist auch interessant:




Hier hab ich vor einiger Zeit Mal Currytulip in den Methodfeeder gepresst. Ursprünglich war der Matsch im Korb quietschgelb vom Curry, hier sieht man schön, wie Kleinies die Masse Bearbeitet haben- der Knoblauch Ooze Boillie fand hingegen keinen Abnehmer. Zwar sitzt das Tulip im Korp wie Zement -das Bild entstand nach ca. 1-1,5h Liegezeit, aber wie man sieht hat es schon Aufmerksamkeit erhalten. 
Als Hakenköder beim Method taugt es natürlich nicht viel, seine leichte Klaubarkeit durch die appetitliche Weichheit macht es für Langfristige Präsentationen ungeeignet.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Solche Frasslöcher in dem Ködern bedeuten am Rhein vor allem eines. Man hat den Platz der Grundeln voll getroffen!


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und natürlich der Vergleich zwischen einem TulipCurryPolentaWürfel und einer etwas haltbareren Attrappe aus gecurrytem Marzipan (danke an Matze Koch für die Idee),
der aber bei wiederholten Driften verschmäht wurde. Vielleicht etwas für die seltenen Tage, wenn man ne Feeding Frenzy auslösen kann, und die Johnnies wild auf alle gelben Würfel gehen? Wer weiss?





Hier der Herstellungsprozess aus Bruchmarzipan:


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Da geb ich dir Recht, aber für ne Billig-Pin finde ich sie schon echt hübsch.



Ja, ich habe zu harsch geurteilt: die China-Pin ist optisch wirklich nett, man darf sie nur eben nicht mit den Klassikern vergleichen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe zu harsch geurteilt: die China-Pin ist optisch wirklich nett, man darf sie nur eben nicht mit den Klassikern vergleichen.


Die kosten dann aber auch das wievielfache?


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Die kosten dann aber auch das wievielfache?



Ich habe für die Trudex minimal mehr als das Doppelte der China-Pin bezahlt. Und auch die Bewick (gebraucht) war nicht abartig teuer.

Also die China-Pin ist außergewöhnlich billig, wenn man den kostenlosen Versand einrechnet. 
Die anderen Rollen sind gebraucht „normal” teuer. So würd ich das formulieren.

Ich rede jetzt nicht von Klassikern im Neuzustand und neu gefertigten Edelrollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Für das Geld ist es schwer eine neue und vor allem funktionale Pin zu finden und die Klassiker sind halt auch immer Glückssache bei eBay und Co. Für den Einstieg empfehle ich jedem die inoffizielle Ükelpin. Beizeiten werde ich mir auch die anderen Modelle der Fabrik zulegen. Ich erwarte exakt identische Performance aber gleichzeitig finde ich es schön auf verschiedene schnurdicken zugreifen zu können


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @rhinefisher dann liegt es aber an dir (bremse zu fest eingestellt, SLR nicht auf Funktion geprüft bevor die Rolle angeschafft wurde) und nicht an der billigen Rolle



Wenn man jetzt mal von unseren normalen heimischen Fischarten ausgeht (selbst wenn sie alle Rekorde mit einmal knacken würden), ist nichtmal ansatzweise ein Exemplar dabei, was dir bei voll zugeballerter Bremse den Rollenbügel/Bügelarm zerlegt.
Sowas sind glasklare Anwenderfehler wie nen quasi unlösbaren Hänger allein über die Rolle lösen zu wollen, die Rute dabei in Hängerrichtung hält, die Bremse zu knallt und dann langsam den Knüppel nach hinten zieht, sodaß jeglicher Druck eben auf den Bügelarm geht.
Irgendwas gibt dann halt mal nach, bei Geflecht und wenns auch noch bissl dickeres ist, wirds dann halt der Bügel sehr wahrscheinlich sein.

Bei sowas immer den Druck von der Rolle nehmen, zb zwischen Leitring und Rolle die Schnur mehrfach um einen Bankstick wickeln und dann nur über diesen vorsichtig ziehen.
Selbst ne gescheite 0.35er Mono reißt man damit nicht einfach mal so ab, da gehört schon einiges dazu und dann machts auch nicht nur "pling", sondern das knallt schon gewaltig.
Würde man das direkt über die Rolle machen kann man den nächsten Tag gleich ne neue kaufen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kurzer Zwischenstand: 1Brasse, 5Rotaugen, 1 Karpfen, 1 Forelle. Feederspitzen vergessen. Später mehr.


----------



## rutilus69

Heute war ein komischer Tag.
Ich war mit 5 weiteren Leuten aus dem Verein am Kanal angeln. Normalerweise muss man da schon "Bitte" sagen, damit die Brassen aufhören zu beißen. Heute nicht ein einziger bei allen 6 Anglern. Sehr seltsam.
Dafür habe ich heute meinen PW (Personal worst) Barsch gefangen


----------



## Tobias85

Petri euch beiden! Der Barsch erinnert mich stark an meinen Zwerg von gestern


----------



## Andal

@mikesch ... erinnert mich an den Möhnesee - wer fängt den kleinsten Barsch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde, ich hab mir egrade einen neuen Kescherkopf gegönnt.
Bigfish tauglich und wunderschön wie ich finde:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/202598313519?ViewItem=&item=202598313519&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde, ich hab mir egrade einen neuen Kescherkopf gegönnt.
> Bigfish tauglich und wunderschön wie ich finde:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/202598313519?ViewItem=&item=202598313519&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123


Der ist wirklich hübsch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Find ich auch.
Einer is noch. Mal sehe wie lange bei dem netten Preis......


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hab letzte Woche auch zugeschlagen und warte nun drauf.

https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/korum-river-tripod

Bei dem Preis konnt ich nicht anders....hierzulande minimum 20-25€ teurer und zuzügl. Versand, welchen ich mir vonner Insel auch noch spare.


----------



## Minimax

Petri @Hecht100+ und @rutilus69 zu den Fischen und Glückwunsch dem @Professor Tinca und @Bimmelrudi zu den Neuanschaffungen. Auf einen Bericht vom Tripod wär ich sehr neugierig


----------



## Hecht100+

So, kurzer Bericht von heute; ab 7.00 Uhr am Wasser um Köfis zu Stippen und dann die Stellfischruten auf Barsch und Hecht auszulegen. Aber die Weißhäutigen Schönheiten mit den roten Augen und Flossen hatten was dagegen, an meinen Haken zu gehen und meine Köder zu probieren. Dafür meinte dann ein 57 cm Karpfen, das er nicht ganz so abgeneigt ist, einmal kurz Luft zu schnappen. Gegen 9.00 Uhr hatte ich dann endlich Erfolg und konnte die erste Stellfischrute bestücken, kurz danach dann die zweite. Insgesamt konnte ich mit der Bolo 5 Köfi herausholen, die ich dann im Eimer zwischenparkte. Da die Karpfenmafia ja wohl in Beißlaune war, entschloss  ich mich, noch eine Rute auf Karpfen auszulegen. Auf dieser Rute hatte ich dann noch zwei Bisse, ein kleinerer Brassen und kurz vor dem Einpacken noch ein 48 Brassen. Auf Raubfisch hat sich den ganzen Tag leider nichts getan, außer an der Bolo  biss    auf Maden noch eine kleine Rebo-Forelle




















.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön @Hecht100+ .

Petri Heil!


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde, ich hab mir egrade einen neuen Kescherkopf gegönnt.
> Bigfish tauglich und wunderschön wie ich finde:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/202598313519?ViewItem=&item=202598313519&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123



Schönes Teil.
Hab mir letztens auch noch einen gegönnt .
Jetzt sind es drei. Je einer von Sensas ,Matrix und noch irgend ein schon in die Jahre gekommener .Ich glaub das reicht erst mal. 

Auf eine nette Anfrage eines neuen Vereinsmitgliedes ,er möchte mir mal beim Feedern am Rhein was abgucken und lernen, steht die Verabredung für nächsten Samstag Nachmittag.
Hoffe auf trockenes Wetter und freue mich auf ein paar fischige Stunden am Rhein.
War jetzt schon wieder drei Wochen nicht am Wasser.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So, kurzer Bericht von heute; ab 7.00 Uhr am Wasser um Köfis zu Stippen und dann die Stellfischruten auf Barsch und Hecht auszulegen. Aber die Weißhäutigen Schönheiten mit den roten Augen und Flossen hatten was dagegen, an meinen Haken zu gehen und meine Köder zu probieren. Dafür meinte dann ein 57 cm Karpfen, das er nicht ganz so abgeneigt ist, einmal kurz Luft zu schnappen. Gegen 9.00 Uhr hatte ich dann endlich Erfolg und konnte die erste Stellfischrute bestücken, kurz danach dann die zweite. Insgesamt konnte ich mit der Bolo 5 Köfi herausholen, die ich dann im Eimer zwischenparkte. Da die Karpfenmafia ja wohl in Beißlaune war, entschloss  ich mich, noch eine Rute auf Karpfen auszulegen. Auf dieser Rute hatte ich dann noch zwei Bisse, ein kleinerer Brassen und kurz vor dem Einpacken noch ein 48 Brassen. Auf Raubfisch hat sich den ganzen Tag leider nichts getan, außer an der Bolo  biss    auf Maden noch eine kleine Rebo-Forelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329641
> Anhang anzeigen 329642
> Anhang anzeigen 329643



Petri zum Fang und schön das du die Fische auf eine Abhakmatte legst


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri Dank an alle. Ja, die Abhakmatte habe ich immer mit, weil durch die Steilheit des Seeufers ich die Fische immer mit dem Kescher hochhole und sie somit nicht im Wasser vom Haken befreien kann. Aber Brassen auf der Matte, danach braucht man wieder einen Eimer Spülwasser.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Petri Dank an alle. Ja, die Abhakmatte habe ich immer mit, weil durch die Steilheit des Seeufers ich die Fische immer mit dem Kescher hochhole und sie somit nicht im Wasser vom Haken befreien kann. Aber Brassen auf der Matte, danach braucht man wieder einen Eimer Spülwasser.


Ich habe auch immer eine Abhakmatte dabei.
Am See ist die Pflicht weil da nur von Stegen aus gefischt werden kann und auch sonst ,z.b.  am Rhein,wenn mal was zum knipsen dabei ist .
Muss die Fische nicht noch vor dem zurücksetzen mit Sand einreiben.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde, ich hab mir egrade einen neuen Kescherkopf gegönnt.
> Bigfish tauglich und wunderschön wie ich finde:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/202598313519?ViewItem=&item=202598313519&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123


Schick und nicht Teuer.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So, kurzer Bericht von heute; ab 7.00 Uhr am Wasser um Köfis zu Stippen und dann die Stellfischruten auf Barsch und Hecht auszulegen. Aber die Weißhäutigen Schönheiten mit den roten Augen und Flossen hatten was dagegen, an meinen Haken zu gehen und meine Köder zu probieren. Dafür meinte dann ein 57 cm Karpfen, das er nicht ganz so abgeneigt ist, einmal kurz Luft zu schnappen. Gegen 9.00 Uhr hatte ich dann endlich Erfolg und konnte die erste Stellfischrute bestücken, kurz danach dann die zweite. Insgesamt konnte ich mit der Bolo 5 Köfi herausholen, die ich dann im Eimer zwischenparkte. Da die Karpfenmafia ja wohl in Beißlaune war, entschloss  ich mich, noch eine Rute auf Karpfen auszulegen. Auf dieser Rute hatte ich dann noch zwei Bisse, ein kleinerer Brassen und kurz vor dem Einpacken noch ein 48 Brassen. Auf Raubfisch hat sich den ganzen Tag leider nichts getan, außer an der Bolo  biss    auf Maden noch eine kleine Rebo-Forelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329641
> Anhang anzeigen 329642
> Anhang anzeigen 329643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde, ich hab mir egrade einen neuen Kescherkopf gegönnt.
> Bigfish tauglich und wunderschön wie ich finde:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/202598313519?ViewItem=&item=202598313519&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123


Prof, ist der Gummiert?


----------



## phirania

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So, kurzer Bericht von heute; ab 7.00 Uhr am Wasser um Köfis zu Stippen und dann die Stellfischruten auf Barsch und Hecht auszulegen. Aber die Weißhäutigen Schönheiten mit den roten Augen und Flossen hatten was dagegen, an meinen Haken zu gehen und meine Köder zu probieren. Dafür meinte dann ein 57 cm Karpfen, das er nicht ganz so abgeneigt ist, einmal kurz Luft zu schnappen. Gegen 9.00 Uhr hatte ich dann endlich Erfolg und konnte die erste Stellfischrute bestücken, kurz danach dann die zweite. Insgesamt konnte ich mit der Bolo 5 Köfi herausholen, die ich dann im Eimer zwischenparkte. Da die Karpfenmafia ja wohl in Beißlaune war, entschloss  ich mich, noch eine Rute auf Karpfen auszulegen. Auf dieser Rute hatte ich dann noch zwei Bisse, ein kleinerer Brassen und kurz vor dem Einpacken noch ein 48 Brassen. Auf Raubfisch hat sich den ganzen Tag leider nichts getan, außer an der Bolo  biss    auf Maden noch eine kleine Rebo-Forelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329641
> Anhang anzeigen 329642
> Anhang anzeigen 329643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Petri schöne Fische...


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> @mikesch ... erinnert mich an den Möhnesee - wer fängt den kleinsten Barsch!


Das war ich , sogar in mehrfacher Ausführung gleichzeitig an der Hegene. Die waren kürzer als mein kleiner Finger.


----------



## Tobias85

Der Hecht war auf Raubzug - auch von mir Petri! 

Ich hab heute Abend noch die Futterreste von gestern am MIttellandkanal verangelt, einmal ausgelutschte Maden und einmal kompletter Madenklau war allerdings alles, was sich tat.


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> Das war ich , sogar in mehrfacher Ausführung gleichzeitig an der Hegene. Die waren kürzer als mein kleiner Finger.



Der typische Johnnie viereinhalb. Arme kleine Hascherln, Das leben der meisten kleinen Punkerdöbel ist hart und kurz:


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil allen Fängern und viel Freude mit Euren Neuanschaffungen, @Professor Tinca und @Bimmelrudi !


----------



## phirania

Kaufrausch wir sind im Kaufrausch....
Ja welches Schweinerl haben wir denn jetzt geplündert......


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Kaufrasch wir sind im Kaufrausch....
> Ja welches Schweinerl haben wir denn jetzt geplündert......




Jetzt, wo Du es sagst - eben kamen neue Haken zum „Testen”: Hayabusa H.KAJ157 und Browning Sphere Feeder Ultra Lite.
Kamasan B560 und Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Fine Feeder sowie Gamakatsu G-Barbless Wide Gape Maggot + Owner Chinta sind seit letzter Woche da.
Und das Sparschwein ist immer noch unversehrt und quiekt nur leise.


----------



## Racklinger

Zum Thema Schnüre, im Moment schwör ich auf die Tubertini Navy Blue, nicht zu störrisch und auch nicht zu weich. Wie lange sie drauf bleiben wird? Ich denke die nächsten 2 - 3 Jahre. Wenn ich rechne, dass ich von Frühjahr bis Herbst max. 1 mal im Monat ans Wasser komme und dann auch immer wieder zwischen Pose und Feederrute wechsle wird sich die Abnutzung und der Schnurverlust durch Neubinden von Montagen in Grenzen halten. 

Am Samstag war ich dass erste Mal dieses Jahr an der Donau bei herrlichem Angelwetter, vielleicht ein bisschen zu kühl für die Fischis. 











Hat den ganzen Ansitz geregnet, aber dafür gibt's ja den guten, alten BW-Poncho  
Und die Donau ist auch hervorragend dafür geeignet, das werfen zu üben.
Entschneidert wurde ich mit einem wunderschönen Rotauge von 20 cm auf Wurm, mein erstes an der Donau. Bei meinen anderen Ansitzen gabs bisher immer nur Grundeln. Die gabs da auch wieder, egal wie weit ich rauswerfe, sobald Wurm oder Made drann ist, kommen auch die Grundeln. 
Ein zweites Handlanges Rotauge konnte ich noch ergattern, aber die erhofften Alande oder Brassen blieben aus. Aber egal, besser als gar nix zu erwischen
Die Klamotten haben den Dauerregen-Test auch gut überstanden und es war sehr entspannend, beim prasselnden Regen am Wasser zu hocken (Vor allem ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass ein Gewitter draus wird)


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Rotauge (naja, und meinetwegen auch zu den Grundeln  )! 

Ich glaub, so einen Poncho muss ich mir auch noch zulegen.


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal Petri zu den Rotaugen.
Ich sag ja,nur die Harte kommen in den Garten oder zum angeln.


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zum Rotauge (naja, und meinetwegen auch zu den Grundeln  )!
> 
> Ich glaub, so einen Poncho muss ich mir auch noch zulegen.


Für windiges, kaltes Regenwetter ist der super ( ist glaub ist auch aus Kautschuk oder was die BW damals verwendet hat). Hab ihn als Jugendlicher von meinem Vater ähhhh "ausgeliehen, mit der festen Absicht ihn zurückzugeben " 
Allerdings nichts für Temperaturen über 18 Grad, da meinst du du hockst in einer Sauna  so dermaßen staut sich da die Wärme


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri zu den Rotaugen.
> Ich sag ja,nur die Harte kommen in den Garten oder zum angeln.


Das einzige Problem bei der Sache ist, ich kann mich beim nächsten mal wenn Gartenarbeit ansteht nicht mit dem Argument drücken, es ist Schei...wetter draußen. 
Da kommt dann die Antwort: " Aber Angeln bei dem Sauwetter geht"


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Für windiges, kaltes Regenwetter ist der super ( ist glaub ist auch aus Kautschuk oder was die BW damals verwendet hat). Hab ihn als Jugendlicher von meinem Vater ähhhh "ausgeliehen, mit der festen Absicht ihn zurückzugeben "
> Allerdings nichts für Temperaturen über 18 Grad, da meinst du du hockst in einer Sauna  so dermaßen staut sich da die Wärme


Das erinnert mit immer an die Zeiten in der Grundi, wenn der Ausbilder restlos ausflippte, weil wir den ABC/Se Poncho einen Regenumhang und den Stahlhelm den Sturzhelm nannten.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Das erinnert mit immer an die Zeiten in der Grundi, wenn der Ausbilder restlos ausflippte, weil wir den ABC/Se Poncho einen Regenumhang und den Stahlhelm den Sturzhelm nannten.


"Raufen, saufen, randalieren, Scheisse an die Wände schmieren. Mädchen an die xxxxx fassen und dazu noch einen heben. Buben da ist Leben. Und alles an einem Ort, wo man nicht kennt den Anstand und die Tugend. Das ist Roth - das Grab meiner Jugend!"


----------



## MarkusZ

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist Roth - das Grab meiner Jugend!



War das bei der Luftwaffe oder den  Heeresfliegern?


----------



## Andal

Bei der Luftwaffe. Erst Grundi und dann ein Viertel Jahr als stellvertretender Gruppenführer bei der Grundausbildung in der gleichen Kompanie. danach ging es dann zu dem, was man Stammeinheit nennt und zu vielen sehr anregenden Lehrgängen. War gar keine so üble Zeit.


----------



## MarkusZ

Andal schrieb:


> War gar keine so üble Zeit.



In der Rückschau empfand ich meine BW-Zeit bei den Heeresfliegern auch als angenehmer als zu Zeiten als aktiver Soldat.

Wenn es damals schon die fränkischen Seen gegeben hätte, wäre es vielleicht auch anglerisch produktiver gewesen.


----------



## Andal

Das halbe (Winter u. Frühjahr) Jahr im Frankenland war gut zu erdulden. Im Stammstandort hatten wir sogar einen  eigenen Fischweiher, nebst Wildnis drum herum.


----------



## rustaweli

Nun stand ich da ich armer Tor und angelte wie eh zuvor 
Seid gegrüßt meine geschätzten und liebgewonnenen Ükelianer.
3 Wochen Urlaub sind um und ich bin (endlich!?) wieder in der Heimat. "Die Fremde ist herrlich, solange es eine Heimat gibt die wartet", heißt es doch so trefflich schön.
Der Urlaub war schön, aber mit dem Fischen klappte es nicht so wie gewollt. Eigentlich lief es so - bei Speiss und Trank planen, reden, planen, am nächsten Tag bei Speiss und Trank planen...., und alles in einer Endlosschleife  Irgendwann borgte ich mir eine Rute und zog selbst los. Eine furchtbare und schwere "Bolo"(?), 4,5m und daran meine Pin. Hab es trottend probiert, mit Mais und Brot. Auch kurz ansitzend verweilend. Später auch mit Spinner um dann doch wieder zur Pin zurückzukehren. Leider war nicht viel zu machen, bis auf die kleinen Freunde, von denen Ihr einen auf den Bildern seht. Was natürlich auch passieren kann, ist der mögliche Besuch solcher gehörnten Tiere mitten beim Fischen, welche dort völlig frei gemütlich alles abgrasen. Einmal wurde mir eine kleine 3er Herde so komisch, das ich es vorzog samt Schuhe und Hose lieber durch das flache Wasser an ihnen vorbei zu Trotten. Herrliche Gewässer findet man vor, aber der Umgang mit den Möglichkeiten machte mich traurig. Alles wird ab und überfischt, sei es mit Netzen, Elektro oder sonstwas. Den meisten geht es weniger um das Angeln als Ritual sondern eher um den Fischerwerb. Schade. Sogar an 1Meter hohen Wehren stellt man Holzkästen auf, um auch kleinste Fische beim Versuch des Aufsteigens abzufangen. Trotz allem war es wieder ein schöner Besuch bei meinem Brudervolke, in ehrlichster Gastfreundschaft welche ihresgleichen sucht. Hätte Euch jedoch wirklich gern mehr Fänge gepostet.
An allen Fängern der letzten Wochen hier ein herzliches Petri! Werde mich erst einmal durch die ganzen Seiten arbeiten und mich nebenher auf das WE und meinem geliebten Neckar freuen.
In diesem Sinne - Petri Euch Allen!
Euer rustaweli


----------



## geomas

Willkommen zurück und danke für die so schön bebilderte Zusammenfassung Deines Urlaubs!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Willkommen zurück und Danke für den kurzen Bericht und Fotos dieser herrlichen Gewässer@rustaweli.


----------



## Minimax

Hallo @rustaweli,
schön das Du zurück bist und uns gleich bildreich von Deinem Angeln vor so schöner Kulisse berichtest- hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge, wo hatte es Dich denn hinverschlagen?


----------



## phirania

So denn mal ein wenig Räumdienst in eigener Sache gemacht.
Direkt und nah bei den Karpfen auf der Insel.
Soll ja in den nächsten Tagen wieder wärmer werden...




Mit Deckung zu den Karpfen


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo @rustaweli,
> hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge, wo hatte es Dich denn hinverschlagen?



Es verschlug mich in die angeheiratete Zweitheimat. In die ehemaligen Lande "Kolchis und Iberien". In das Land an dessen Berge Prometheus gefesselt wurde, aus dem Jason mit Hilfe von Medea das goldene Vlies stahl. Genannt Sakartvelo, bei uns bekannt als Georgien.


----------



## phirania

Zwei schöne Stellen.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> So denn mal ein wenig Räumdienst in eigener Sache gemacht.
> Direkt und nah bei den Karpfen auf der Insel.
> Soll ja in den nächsten Tagen wieder wärmer werden...



Zch drück dir die Daumen, das sich dann niemand vor Dir in Dein gemachtes Nest setzt

Oha ich seh grade, in dem Baumstamm steckt ne Machete- alos ich hätte die mitgenommen!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Es verschlug mich in die angeheiratete Zweitheimat. In die ehemaligen Lande "Kolchis und Iberien". In das Land an dessen Berge Prometheus gefesselt wurde, aus dem Jason mit Hilfe von Medea das goldene Vlies stahl. Genannt Sakartvelo, bei uns bekannt als Georgien.



Tolle Sache! Aber, ich dachte in Georgien sind Brot, Mais und andere fleischlose Nahrungsmittel verboten?
Gaumachas,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Tolle Sache! Aber, ich dachte in Georgien sind Brot, Mais und andere fleischlose Nahrungsmittel verboten?
> Gaumachas,
> Minimax


Deswegen sind es ja angelköder!


Willkommen zurück @rustaweli


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Genannt Sakartvelo, bei uns bekannt als Georgien.


Kenne ich nur als die Heimat durchaus trinkbarer Weine und Brände und eines Herren, der auch etwas unselig auf die Geschichte einwirkte.


----------



## Tobias85

@rustaweli: Wunderschöe Landschaft und wunderbare Fotos  Schade nur, wenn die Bestände dort so hart angegangen werden.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Kenne ich nur als die Heimat durchaus trinkbarer Weine und Brände und eines Herren, der auch etwas unselig auf die Geschichte einwirkte.



War auch noch nie da, aber ich habe einige handfeste georgische Kollegen, die meine Freunde sind.

Ich bin sehr, sehr froh, das es meine Freunde sind.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Gaumachas,
> Minimax



Gagimardjos


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Kenne ich nur als die Heimat durchaus trinkbarer Weine und Brände und eines Herren, der auch etwas unselig auf die Geschichte einwirkte.



Ich kenne keine besseren Weine!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gagimardjos



Ah, danke, habs nie gelesen, immer nur gehört. Wenn das ertönt, ists meist auch mit Lesen und Schreiben vorbei..


----------



## phirania

So langsam wird es Herbst..


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Zch drück dir die Daumen, das sich dann niemand vor Dir in Dein gemachtes Nest setzt
> 
> Oha ich seh grade, in dem Baumstamm steckt ne Machete- alos ich hätte die mitgenommen!



Da kommt so schnell keiner hin




Da ist auch schon über einen Jahr keiner mehr angeln  gewesen
Zumal an dem See eh nur 3 bis 4 Leute angeln gehen.
Also sind die Chancen gut das dort keiner sitzt.


----------



## phirania

Willkommen zurück.
Meist ist der Urlaub immer zu kurz.
Schöner Bericht und wunderbare Landschaft.


----------



## rutilus69

phirania schrieb:


> Zumal an dem See eh nur 3 bis 4 Leute angeln gehen.
> Also sind die Chancen gut das dort keiner sitzt.


Solch eine luxuriöse Situation würde ich auch gerne Mal genießen. Hier ist es teilweise extrem überlaufen oder vom Ufer aus nicht beangelbar .

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Zum Thema Schnüre, im Moment schwör ich auf die Tubertini Navy Blue, nicht zu störrisch und auch nicht zu weich. Wie lange sie drauf bleiben wird? Ich denke die nächsten 2 - 3 Jahre. Wenn ich rechne, dass ich von Frühjahr bis Herbst max. 1 mal im Monat ans Wasser komme und dann auch immer wieder zwischen Pose und Feederrute wechsle wird sich die Abnutzung und der Schnurverlust durch Neubinden von Montagen in Grenzen halten.
> 
> Am Samstag war ich dass erste Mal dieses Jahr an der Donau bei herrlichem Angelwetter, vielleicht ein bisschen zu kühl für die Fischis.
> Anhang anzeigen 329648
> Anhang anzeigen 329649
> Anhang anzeigen 329650
> 
> Hat den ganzen Ansitz geregnet, aber dafür gibt's ja den guten, alten BW-Poncho
> Und die Donau ist auch hervorragend dafür geeignet, das werfen zu üben.
> Entschneidert wurde ich mit einem wunderschönen Rotauge von 20 cm auf Wurm, mein erstes an der Donau. Bei meinen anderen Ansitzen gabs bisher immer nur Grundeln. Die gabs da auch wieder, egal wie weit ich rauswerfe, sobald Wurm oder Made drann ist, kommen auch die Grundeln.
> Ein zweites Handlanges Rotauge konnte ich noch ergattern, aber die erhofften Alande oder Brassen blieben aus. Aber egal, besser als gar nix zu erwischen
> Die Klamotten haben den Dauerregen-Test auch gut überstanden und es war sehr entspannend, beim prasselnden Regen am Wasser zu hocken (Vor allem ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass ein Gewitter draus wird)


Petri zum Rotauge,sieht gemütlich aus deine Angel stelle.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329683
> Anhang anzeigen 329682
> Anhang anzeigen 329681
> Anhang anzeigen 329680
> Anhang anzeigen 329679
> Anhang anzeigen 329678
> Anhang anzeigen 329677
> Anhang anzeigen 329676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nun stand ich da ich armer Tor und angelte wie eh zuvor
> Seid gegrüßt meine geschätzten und liebgewonnenen Ükelianer.
> 3 Wochen Urlaub sind um und ich bin (endlich!?) wieder in der Heimat. "Die Fremde ist herrlich, solange es eine Heimat gibt die wartet", heißt es doch so trefflich schön.
> Der Urlaub war schön, aber mit dem Fischen klappte es nicht so wie gewollt. Eigentlich lief es so - bei Speiss und Trank planen, reden, planen, am nächsten Tag bei Speiss und Trank planen...., und alles in einer Endlosschleife  Irgendwann borgte ich mir eine Rute und zog selbst los. Eine furchtbare und schwere "Bolo"(?), 4,5m und daran meine Pin. Hab es trottend probiert, mit Mais und Brot. Auch kurz ansitzend verweilend. Später auch mit Spinner um dann doch wieder zur Pin zurückzukehren. Leider war nicht viel zu machen, bis auf die kleinen Freunde, von denen Ihr einen auf den Bildern seht. Was natürlich auch passieren kann, ist der mögliche Besuch solcher gehörnten Tiere mitten beim Fischen, welche dort völlig frei gemütlich alles abgrasen. Einmal wurde mir eine kleine 3er Herde so komisch, das ich es vorzog samt Schuhe und Hose lieber durch das flache Wasser an ihnen vorbei zu Trotten. Herrliche Gewässer findet man vor, aber der Umgang mit den Möglichkeiten machte mich traurig. Alles wird ab und überfischt, sei es mit Netzen, Elektro oder sonstwas. Den meisten geht es weniger um das Angeln als Ritual sondern eher um den Fischerwerb. Schade. Sogar an 1Meter hohen Wehren stellt man Holzkästen auf, um auch kleinste Fische beim Versuch des Aufsteigens abzufangen. Trotz allem war es wieder ein schöner Besuch bei meinem Brudervolke, in ehrlichster Gastfreundschaft welche ihresgleichen sucht. Hätte Euch jedoch wirklich gern mehr Fänge gepostet.
> An allen Fängern der letzten Wochen hier ein herzliches Petri! Werde mich erst einmal durch die ganzen Seiten arbeiten und mich nebenher auf das WE und meinem geliebten Neckar freuen.
> In diesem Sinne - Petri Euch Allen!
> Euer rustaweli


Willkommen zurück .Danke für den kurzen Bericht und Fotos dieser herrlichen Gewässer.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So denn mal ein wenig Räumdienst in eigener Sache gemacht.
> Direkt und nah bei den Karpfen auf der Insel.
> Soll ja in den nächsten Tagen wieder wärmer werden...
> Anhang anzeigen 329684
> 
> Mit Deckung zu den Karpfen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329686


Kalle ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!Tolle Fotos hast du gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ouh, Deine Döbel Abenteuer musst DU unbedingt mal an anderer Stelle berichten, ich wär gespannt!



Ich forsche noch, werter Kollege!

Die letzten Wochen waren insofern interessant, weil ich die Döbel zwar finden konnte, die großen Exemplare aber vermeintlich wegen meiner Methodenwahl stets verprellt habe. Das Feedern als Mittel der Wahl schlug oft fehl, trotz diverser Varianten an Futter, großen, sowie kleinen Ködern, dünnen und kurzen oder langen Vorfächern. Ich hatte immer kleinere Döbel, nebst Alanden am Haken.

Erst später habe ich bemerkt, das der flache Wasserstand an der Elbe mein größter Feind ist. Nach jedem Korb dauerte es nämlich 10 Minuten, bis ein neuer Kontakt zum Fisch verzeichnet werden konnte. Dieser Intervall wiederholte sich bei 2 Ansitzen, als ich dann einen Gegenentwurf ins Rennen schicken wollte. Ich montierte eine Bomb, warf direkt auf den Futterplatz und siehe da, die Bisse kamen sofort! Darauf konnte ich viele kleinere Fische fangen, die großen Boys habe ich aber definitiv verschreckt. Die Geräuschentwicklung eines 50 Gramm schweren Futterkorbs auf einem 1,20 Meter flachem Spot bei klarem Wasser an einem lieblichen Sommertag unterschätze ich bei diesem Zielfisch nicht mehr.

Ich strebe an, die Methode auf das schwere "Buhnenkopfpickern" auf die Döbel mit einer Handfütterung umzumünzen und noch feiner in meinen Aktionen zu werden. Den Chubs werde ich ein Mahl aus Fleisch servieren, samt Mais und Würmern. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich den richtigen Flow finde!

Da sieht man sogar noch dezent die Bomb baumeln!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich forsche noch, werter Kollege!
> 
> Die letzten Wochen waren insofern interessant, weil ich die Döbel zwar finden konnte, die großen Exemplare aber vermeintlich wegen meiner Methodenwahl stets verprellt habe. (…)
> Ich strebe an, die Methode auf das schwere "Buhnenkopfpickern" auf die Döbel mit einer Handfütterung umzumünzen und noch feiner in meinen Aktionen zu werden. Den Chubs werde ich ein Mahl aus Fleisch servieren, samt Mais und Würmern. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich den richtigen Flow finde!



Danke für Deine Eindrücke lieber Kollege, 
ich stimme Dir absolut zu, grade was das sensible Bomben angeht. Ich sehe auch, das die Döbel eher "Brockenfresser" als "Wolkenfresser" sind. Auch wenns den Radius einschränkt, ist eine Hand/Katapultfütterung mit Proben des Hakenköders m.M.n, das erfolgversprechendse. 20, 30 Minuten lang das Spiel mit einer kleinen Handvoll des Köders der Wahl wiederholen, und finger weg von der Rute. Da haben wir Raucher einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Wir können diese erste Heisse Phase gelassen 2-3 Stäbchen paffen, bei konstanter, verhaltener Fütterung. Ich garantiere: Wenns ein Döbelhaltiger Platz ist, wird nach der endlosen halben Stunde die erste Drift/Die erste dezent platzierte Grundmontage einen Biss bringen. Und das muss sie auch, denn bei den katastrophalen Wasserständen und der unnatürlichen Klarheit sind die Jungs nach jedem Drill und sogar bei Fehlanhieben sofort beleidigt, kaum Raum für zweite Chancen. Daher würde ich auch nicht auf den "Flow" setzen sondern auf den Moment. Da ähneln sich dein grosser Strom und mein kleines Flüsschen sich sehr diese Saison. Schwieriges, aber Interessantes Johnnie Jahr.
hg
Minimax

Edit: Oh, und ich habe festgestellt, das seit Wasserstand und Strömung so kümmerlich sind, die feinen Herrschaften wesentlich kleinere Köder bevorzugen- aber ds mag sich mit sinkenden Tempereaturen wieder einpendeln..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Eindrücke lieber Kollege, ich stimme Dir absolut zu, grade was das sensible Bomben angeht. Ich sehe auch, das die Döbel eher "Brockenfresser" als "Wolkenfresser" sind. Auch wenns den Radius einschränkt, ist eine Hand/Katapultfütterung mit Proben des Hakenköders m.M.n, das erfolgversprechendse. 20, 30 Minuten lang das Spiel mit einer kleinen Handvoll des Köders der Wahl wiederholen, und finger weg von der Rute. Da haben wir Raucher einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Wir können diese erste Heisse Phase gelassen 2-3 Stäbchen paffen, bei konstanter, verhaltener Fütterung. Ich garantiere: Wenns ein Döbelhaltiger Platz ist, wird nach der endlosen halben Stunde die erste Drift/Die erste dezent platzierte Grundmontage einen Biss bringen. Und das muss sie auch, denn bei den katastrophalen Wasserständen und der unnatürlichen Klarheit sind die Jungs nach jedem Drill und sogar bei Fehlanhieben sofort beleidigt, kaum Raum für zweite Chancen. Daher würde ich auch nicht auf den "Flow" setzen sondern auf den Moment. Da ähneln sich dein grosser Strom und mein kleines Flüsschen sich sehr diese Saison. Schwieriges, aber Interessantes Johnnie Jahr.



Die Bisse kommen ja, ich hatte auch einen besseren Döbel im Drill (keine Ü50, aber immerhin), an einem so großen Fluss rennst du aber gegen eine Wand, wenn du den Fischen keinen Grund für eine Einkehr an deinem Futterplatz lieferst. Die Standplätze haben sich auch gefühlt verschoben und ziehen sich weiter in die Elbe hinein, da wird es aber sehr, sehr schwierig fein zu fischen. Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, den Chubs einfach ein deftiges Mahl zu servieren, die Ruhe zu bewahren, die Rigs ultra leicht aufzustellen und die Wurfgewichte so leise wie möglich zu wählen. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum wir bei Hegeveranstaltungen, aber auch generell beim Feedern keine großen Döbel erwischen. Abgewichste Viecher sind dat! Im kleinen Fluss ist das sehr viel einfacher gewesen, da musstest du nur die Löcher anwerfen oder markante Spots finden. In der Elbe....naja.

Nachtrag: Der Aland ist auch sehr stark im Bestand dieses Jahr, es sieht sogar nach einer Artenverschiebung aus. Die Jungs übernehmen gerade gefühlt die Rolle der Brassen, verändert sich sogar die Brassenregion mit ihrem Leitfisch wegen dem Wandel der Flüsse? Es scheint mir so!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Abgewichste Viecher sind dat!


 Ich würde eher sagen "Würdige Gegner". 
...
…..
Ach Quatsch, Du hast recht, abgefeimte, gerissene, mit allen Wassern gewaschene Mistkerle und Trickbetrüger sind sie, treulos und unberechenbar.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen "Würdige Gegner".
> ...
> …..
> Ach Quatsch, Du hast recht, abgefeimte, gerissene, mit allen Wassern gewaschene Mistkerle und Trickbetrüger sind sie, treulos und unberechenbar.


Und wunderschön. Und Wild. Und feige.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bin an diesem Thema ja auch schon seit Wochen dran, aus Mangel an Zeit und anderen Prioritäten musste ich die Experimente aber zur Seite schieben. Vorneweg konzentriere ich mich auf "Antiweißfisch" Taktiken, um den Döbel besser zu selektieren. Die Fleischwurstkampagne fand in ihren Ansätzen schon statt. Die Wurst wird durch einen Fleischwolf gedreht, um den Nährboden im Futter zu bilden, das Futter wiederum baue ich klebrig und feucht auf, um die auftreibende Wurst zu binden. Sie hebt aufgrund der Vermischung mit dem Groundbait nicht mehr ab und bildet einen Partikelstrom aus.....Fett (WTF). Der ganze Kram wird Bindig verpackt, um die Freigabe an Wurst kontinuierlich zu gestalten und die...Fettpartikel wie Hanf langsam durch die Strömung treiben zu lassen. (nur Teile davon, immer verzögert, wegen bindigem Futter)

Hat in Ansätzen funktioniert, ich muss das Rezept nur noch finalisieren. Irgendwann sicherlich. Ist ja alles notiert, in meinem kranken Fischhirn.


----------



## Minimax

hmm… hmm…. ich bleibe Skeptisch was klassisches Friedfischfutter und Döbel angeht. Wie gesagt, ich glaub sie reagieren am besten auf unverfälschte Proben des Hakenköders, auf einer little-and-often Basis. Ich glaub die Jungs "erjagen" sich dann die Brocken, und das versetzt sie dann in eine Art Cruise-Modus. Daher auch wenig füttern und etwas abwarten, und dann den "Plopp" der Montage in einer weiteren Handvoll Kostproben tarnen.
Wenn man das fleischige der Wurst oder des Tulips durch zerkleinern oder Binden in ein Futter gibt, ist denke ich die Selektivität hin, den jeder mag ds Zeug (hatte vor zwie Tagen oder so hier mal Frassbilder von Kleinis an Tulipvarianten gezeigt), und man hat eben statt einem sandt lockenden "Plopp-plopp-plopp" alle fünf Minuten -in dem dann das plopp der Montage getarnt ist- alle 10-15-20 Minuten einen scheuchenden Riesensplosh, und ne Wolke, die jeden Weissfisch anzieht.
Aber das sind meine Überlegungen für mein Flüsschen, die natürlich nicht immer übertragbar sind. Geriebenes Fleischiges als allgemeine Futterzutat ist Döbelunabhängig schon ein guter Trick.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> hmm… hmm…. ich bleibe Skeptisch was klassisches Friedfischfutter und Döbel angeht. Wie gesagt, ich glaub sie reagieren am besten auf unverfälschte Proben des Hakenköders, auf einer little-and-often Basis. Ich glaub die Jungs "erjagen" sich dann die Brocken, und das versetzt sie dann in eine Art Cruise-Modus. Daher auch wenig füttern und etwas abwarten, und dann den "Plopp" der Montage in einer weiteren Handvoll Kostproben tarnen.
> Wenn man das fleischige der Wurst oder des Tulips durch zerkleinern oder Binden in ein Futter gibt, ist denke ich die Selektivität hin, den jeder mag ds Zeug (hatte vor zwie Tagen oder so hier mal Frassbilder von Kleinis an Tulipvarianten gezeigt), und man hat eben statt einem sandt lockenden "Plopp-plopp-plopp" alle fünf Minuten -in dem dann das plopp der Montage getarnt ist- alle 10-15-20 Minuten einen scheuchenden Riesensplosh, und ne Wolke, die jeden Weissfisch anzieht.
> Aber das sind meine Überlegungen für mein Flüsschen, die natürlich nicht immer übertragbar sind. Geriebenes Fleischiges als allgemeine Futterzutat ist Döbelunabhängig schon ein guter Trick.


Da denkst du nicht falsch. Der Döbel ist auch irgendwie nicht so der Fisch großer Flüsse. Jedenfalls nicht dem Rhein.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich strebe an, die Methode auf das schwere "Buhnenkopfpickern" auf die Döbel mit einer Handfütterung umzumünzen und noch feiner in meinen Aktionen zu werden. Den Chubs werde ich ein Mahl aus Fleisch servieren, samt Mais und Würmern. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich den richtigen Flow finde!



Buhnenkopf, 1,2m tiefes Wasser, Döbel...denkt ihr das gleiche wie ich? Der Junge braucht ne Pin!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Buhnenkopf, 1,2m tiefes Wasser, Döbel...denkt ihr das gleiche wie ich? Der Junge braucht ne Pin!


Die Strömung ists, die die Pin in unseren Tackelbunkern auftauchen läßt. Soweit ich weiss hat FF auch schon ein Exemplar, kann mich aber irren.


----------



## Tobias85

Eben, und Strömung hat er am Buhnenkopf ja genug.

@fanta: Wenn du schon eine hast, dann ran da!


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr interessant dass ihr Döbel mit Grundmontagen beangelt - bin ich eigentlich nie in die Versuchung gekommen.
Wenn ich mal Döbel an Grundmontagen hatte, waren das ausnamslos Zufälle.
Meist beim fischen mit Hölzel.. .
Für mich ist das ein Fisch für freie Leine, Pose, Fliege und Spinnköder.
Ich habe mal einen Bericht eines bekannten spezialisten gelesen, der hatte schöne Erfolge mit Method Feeder.
Das habe ich dann 2-3 mal an der Ruhr versucht und alles Mögliche gefangen, aber keinen einzigen Döbel..

PS: Bei der Fütterung halte ich es wie der Minimax; einzelne Brocken und keine Wolken - Wolkenfutter lockt allerlei Kleinfisch, scheint aber Döbel eher zu verunsichern.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

Hier ist Wolkenfutter der Garant für winzige Döbel und alle 5 Fische mal nen Plötz. Da ist lose feed und Pose deutlich effektiver, leichte link Ledger Montagen nutze ich nur, wenn die Witterung Posenangeln erschwert  funzt aber auch einwandfrei.
Liquidized bread funktioniert allerdings, auch wenn ich es eher zu wolkenfutter zählen würde btw


----------



## rhinefisher

Flüssich Brodt ist ne Bank - das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Buhnenkopf, 1,2m tiefes Wasser, Döbel...denkt ihr das gleiche wie ich?* Der Junge braucht ne Pin!*



Die gibts doch nicht mit Heckbremse!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> hmm… hmm…. ich bleibe Skeptisch was klassisches Friedfischfutter und Döbel angeht. Wie gesagt, ich glaub sie reagieren am besten auf unverfälschte Proben des Hakenköders, auf einer little-and-often Basis. Ich glaub die Jungs "erjagen" sich dann die Brocken, und das versetzt sie dann in eine Art Cruise-Modus. Daher auch wenig füttern und etwas abwarten, und dann den "Plopp" der Montage in einer weiteren Handvoll Kostproben tarnen.
> Wenn man das fleischige der Wurst oder des Tulips durch zerkleinern oder Binden in ein Futter gibt, ist denke ich die Selektivität hin, den jeder mag ds Zeug (hatte vor zwie Tagen oder so hier mal Frassbilder von Kleinis an Tulipvarianten gezeigt), und man hat eben statt einem sandt lockenden "Plopp-plopp-plopp" alle fünf Minuten -in dem dann das plopp der Montage getarnt ist- alle 10-15-20 Minuten einen scheuchenden Riesensplosh, und ne Wolke, die jeden Weissfisch anzieht.
> Aber das sind meine Überlegungen für mein Flüsschen, die natürlich nicht immer übertragbar sind. Geriebenes Fleischiges als allgemeine Futterzutat ist Döbelunabhängig schon ein guter Trick.



Ich denke schon, das eine Matchman-Taktik auf den Döbel funktioniert. Es dürfen natürlich keine Wolken und Maden im Spiel sein, dann Güstert, Ükelt und Brasselt es. Ich sehe in deinem Ansatz allerdings eher die typische Kleinfluss-Geschichte, an der Elbe hast du aber das Problem, kein Lose Feed einsetzen zu können. Du fängst keinen Fisch an den momentan sehr strukturarmen Buhnen und dem flachen Fluss. Das ist mehr oder minder eine flache und sandige Wasserstraße. Jede erwähnte Kostprobe deinerseits würde ohne einen Anker sofort verschwinden, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Daher ja mein Umdenken und ein neuer Ansatz.

Steigt das Wasser, kann ich wieder gediegene Löcher, Schilfbänke, Kanten und dergleichen aufsuchen, momentan stehen dort keine Fische und im Strom bleibt dir keine andere Wahl, als dich taktisch neu auszurichten. An den kleinen Weißfischen kommst du jedenfalls vorbei, wenn du dein Futter richtig aufbaust. Ihr mögt es kaum glauben, klassische Ansätze sind aber keine Lösung für den Döbel, wenn das Gewässer breiter als die Auffahrt vor der Tür ist!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr interessant dass ihr Döbel mit Grundmontagen beangelt - bin ich eigentlich nie in die Versuchung gekommen.
> Wenn ich mal Döbel an Grundmontagen hatte, waren das ausnamslos Zufälle.
> Meist beim fischen mit Hölzel.. .
> Für mich ist das ein Fisch für freie Leine, Pose, Fliege und Spinnköder.
> Ich habe mal einen Bericht eines bekannten spezialisten gelesen, der hatte schöne Erfolge mit Method Feeder.
> Das habe ich dann 2-3 mal an der Ruhr versucht und alles Mögliche gefangen, aber keinen einzigen Döbel..
> 
> PS: Bei der Fütterung halte ich es wie der Minimax; einzelne Brocken und keine Wolken - Wolkenfutter lockt allerlei Kleinfisch, scheint aber Döbel eher zu verunsichern.. .



Dat ist auch ne Erfahrung, die ich teile. Die meisten Döbel habe ich vermehrt mit treibenden Ködern an Posenmontagen gefangen, die kleinsten Fische idr. beim Grundangeln. Beim Rotauge war das an der Elbe sehr, sehr ähnlich. Die größeren Exemplare sind über die Pose zu fangen, anders bekommst du sie nicht an den Haken (natürliche Präsentation). Sind halt Jäger über die Augen, weniger über die Nase. Ein tanzender Köder scheint da mehr von Belang zu sein und auch dieser Gedanke verfolgt mich bisweilen für eine neue Taktik.

Im Winter sind die Fische ruhiger, da macht das Grundangeln wieder Sinn. Allerdings jage ich vielleicht die goldene Kuh, so bekannt ist die Elbe für große Döbel nun auch wieder nicht, möglicherweise ist der Bestand für meine Ideen auch zu dünn. Ich hab jetzt mehr als 100 Ansitze abgerissen und es war kein Zufallstreffer dabei, spricht ja auch eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Buhnenkopf, 1,2m tiefes Wasser, Döbel...denkt ihr das gleiche wie ich? Der Junge braucht ne Pin!



Gibt die auch mit Heckbremse....


----------



## Racklinger

Ok starten wir eine Challenge, wer schafft es eine Pin mit einer Heckbremse für @Fantastic Fishing zu basteln


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> an der Elbe hast du aber das Problem, kein Lose Feed einsetzen zu können. Du fängst keinen Fisch an den momentan sehr strukturarmen Buhnen und dem flachen Fluss. Das ist mehr oder minder eine flache und sandige Wasserstraße. Jede erwähnte Kostprobe deinerseits würde ohne einen Anker sofort verschwinden, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.



Stimmt, ist natürlich auch wahr und stark vom Gewässer abhängig, da muss man irgendwie den Platz präparieren, bleib undeingt dran!


----------



## Tobias85

Im Winter mit Hähnchenleber setze ich auf Döbel voll auf Grundmontage, sonst tatsächlich auch eher zur Pose.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ihr mögt es kaum glauben, klassische Ansätze sind aber keine Lösung für den Döbel, wenn das Gewässer breiter als die Auffahrt vor der Tür ist!



Das mag gewässerabhängig bei dir und sicher auch an anderen Flüssen so sein, würde ich aber nicht so sehr pauschalisieren. Minimax hat im Frühjahr an der Oberweser das Gegenteil bewiesen und war so ziemlich der erfolgreichste Angler bei unserer kleinen Zusammenkunft mit etlichen Döbeln, ganz klassisch getrottet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Im Winter mit Hähnchenleber setze ich auf Döbel voll auf Grundmontage, sonst tatsächlich auch eher zur Pose.
> 
> 
> 
> Das mag gewässerabhängig bei dir und sicher auch an anderen Flüssen so sein, würde ich aber nicht so sehr pauschalisieren. Minimax hat im Frühjahr an der Oberweser das Gegenteil bewiesen und war so ziemlich der erfolgreichste Angler bei unserer kleinen Zusammenkunft mit etlichen Döbeln, ganz klassisch getrottet.


Wobei die Weser nicht die Elbe ist und je nach Wasserstand ... wir hatten dahingehend ja im Mai relativ viel Glück, wenn 30cm niedrigerer Stand wäre hätten wir auch doof aus der Wäsche geguckt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei die Weser nicht die Elbe ist und je nach Wasserstand ... wir hatten dahingehend ja im Mai relativ viel Glück, wenn 30cm niedrigerer Stand wäre hätten wir auch doof aus der Wäsche geguckt



Ich wollte es gerade Schreiben, das die Pegel jetzt einfach kein kontrolliertes Angeln zulassen und ein großer Strom im Vergleich zur Weser echt nicht passt. Ich würde eure bewährten Taktiken genauso an kleineren und mittleren Flüssen nutzen, Schifffahrtsstraßen sind doch aber ganz andere Lebensräume und stellen ganz andere Herausforderungen. Hier gibt es keine überhängenden Bäume oder Löcher, die du Spotten kannst.

Ich werde sicherlich auch mal deine "Streichholzschachtel" großen Tulipbrocken ausprobieren, mir da fehlt da aber momentan die Fantasie. Posenangeln an der Strömungskante entlang ist teilweise auch für die Katz, da laufen jetzt 40 Zentimeter flache Sandbänke lang und die kriegst die Float nicht weg von diesen Bereichen. Steigen die Pegel wie letztes Jahr, kann ich aber bis Ende Januar wieder warten.......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Sachen sind jedenfalls gepackt, der Zielfisch ist heute ein grüner Döbel. May the force be with me!


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Weser ist schon einer der großen Ströme, nur in Gieselwerder ist es noch halbwegs beschaulich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Weser ist schon einer der großen Ströme, nur in Gieselwerder ist es noch halbwegs beschaulich



Zähl die Weser schon zu den Strömen? Ich hab keine Ahnung, auf den Bildern sieht das Dinges immer aus wie 1/4 der Elbe. Ich hatte da im Vergleich immer die Donau und den Rhein im Sinn, vielleicht noch der Main. Der Unterschied bleibt für mich dennoch bestehen: Unser Fluss hat hier über 200 Meter an Breite, da schwimmen die Fische an deinem Köder vorbei, sowas passiert dir an den kleinen fließenden Gewässern eher nicht.

Ich werde mal dem Elbfischer schreiben, wie es mit den Döbeln in seinem Netz aussieht, vielleicht bringt auch das neue Ansätze. Möglicherweise muss ich die Dickköpfe in der Hauptströmung fangen, gerade im Sommer bei diesem Wasserstand.


----------



## Tobias85

Mir gings ja nur ums pauschalisieren, denn so klein ist die Weser mit knapp 70m da auch nicht mehr und die döbelreiche Strecke war ohne Bäume und Büsche, nur mit Steinpackung, auch nicht mit einem strukturreichen Kleinfluss zu vergleichen. Trotzdem klappte es da klassisch ganz gut. Deswegen: Immer individuell gewässerabhängig, aber bitte nicht pauschalisieren.

Was sind grüne Döbel? Wenns Tincas sind, dann darfst du das Wort hier doch auch aussprechen  Viel erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mir gings ja nur ums pauschalisieren, [...]Deswegen: Immer individuell gewässerabhängig, aber bitte nicht pauschalisieren.


Das liest sich erstmal ziemlich witzig ^^


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das liest sich erstmal ziemlich witzig ^^



Ey


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing viel Erfolg mit den Schleien, may the Force be with you!
@Tobias85 Vielen Dank für das nette Kompliment, aber erfolgreich waren wir doch alle, durch unsere epische Zsammenkunft selbst, und insgsamt wurden viele schöne FIsche gefangen, allen voran die wunderbare Barbe unseres Gastherren.
Man darf bei dem glücklichen Trotting unterhalb der Brücke auch nicht vergessen, das es dann doch ein bisschen bunter Korb wurde (selbst eine verdammte Güster hat mich bis an die Oberweser verfolgt!), und die meisten Johnnies unterhalb der 30 blieben. Rückblickend hätte es vielleicht anders ausgesehen, hätte ich die lange Rute benutzt (lag im Auto), hätte ich konsequent Tulip geschossen und benutzt (Fertig gewürfelt im Rucksack). So aber bliebs bei Maden und Driften entlang der Packung, aber herrje, es war so ein schöner Morgen, und das Sitzkissen war so bequem, und das Tulip so glipschig, und ein paar Döbelchen im Korb sind besser als eine Tulipmaschine im Hauptstrom..

Ach war das ein schönes Wochenende, wenn ich so daran zurückdenke, ÜkT muss unbedingt weitergehen, egal wo (nur nicht bei mir) und Hauptsache mit Euch Jungs


----------



## phirania

So denn heute erstmal etwas angefüttert

Und was sehe ich da...
Schwarzangler,gefiederte Schwarzangler

Na denen werde ich dann morgen mal den Tag mit Blei versüßen....


----------



## Bimmelrudi

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Allerdings jage ich vielleicht die goldene Kuh, so bekannt ist die Elbe für große Döbel nun auch wieder nicht, möglicherweise ist der Bestand für meine Ideen auch zu dünn. Ich hab jetzt mehr als 100 Ansitze abgerissen und es war kein Zufallstreffer dabei, spricht ja auch eine deutliche Sprache.



Döbel und Elbe ist so ein typisches Damokles-Schwert....es gibt sie in ordentlichen Mengen und Größen, sind aber nicht so beangelbar wie man es aus kleineren Flüssen kennt.
Bei uns hier isses jedenfalls so, wenn du die Alande gefunden hast, sind die Döbel nicht weit.
Dummerweise sind sie nicht einfach standorttreu wie in anderen Gewässern. Manche Jahre findet man die Alande fast nirgends im Fluss, keine Ahnung warum.
Heute in der Buhne und morgen 10 Buhnen weiter...ist aber bei Brassen und Güstern auch oftmals so, die tauschen auch sehr oft mal die Buhne wo sie dann ne kurze Zeit bleiben.
Wenn das Wasser etwa 6 Grad erreicht, tummeln sich viele Döbel sehr grundnah innerhalb der Buhnenkessel und nehmen gern auch kleinste KöFis oder dicke Tauwürmer.
Das geht quasi den ganzen Winter dann durch. Jedenfalls solange ich auf Quappen fisch, kann ich dies jedenfalls bestätigen.
Döbel scheinen sich gern unter den Quappen aufzuhalten, sowohl im großen Fluss wie auch kleinerem wie zb die Ohre.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Na denen werde ich dann morgen mal den Tag mit Blei versüßen....



…..?


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> …..?


Jäger sagen soetwas schonmal...


----------



## Minimax

Wie, was? Unser Phirinha ist ein Jägersmann, das wusste ich garnicht? Na in dem Fall Halali!


----------



## rippi

Süsswasserkormorane schmecken oft tranig, das Schießen von Kormoranen ist eigentlich nur an den größeren Seen sinnvoll, wo sie Renken finden. Ansonsten ist nur der Küstenkormoran für den kulinarischen Genuss zu empfehlen


----------



## phirania

Eine Perle der Natur...


----------



## phirania

Und da wohnt der Eisvogel...


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Eine Perle der Natur...
> Anhang anzeigen 329713



Also Phirinha, der Ükel wird diesem meisterhaften Bild nicht gerecht, das geht hier total unter. Wär´s nicht besser diese vielen, vielen, vielen, vielen, vielen zokkermässig guten Photographien, die alle einen direkten Angelbezug haben, hier zu Posten https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/foto-des-heutigen-tages.308547/
dann haben alle und nicht nur wir Ükel was davon


----------



## phirania

O K halt ich demnächst zurück...


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> O K halt ich demnächst zurück...



Nicht Falsch verstehen, die Dosierung machts halt. Und auf einen Bebilderten Bericht von der geplanten Karpfenaktion freu ich mich schon sehr,
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Das Bild ist halt bei der Gewässer  Begehung entstanden..


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sachen sind jedenfalls gepackt, der Zielfisch ist heute ein grüner Döbel. May the force be with me!


Denn mal viel Glück. The force is with you.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Eine Perle der Natur...
> Anhang anzeigen 329713


Lass sie dir schmecken, die Perle in der Natur.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So denn heute erstmal etwas angefüttert
> 
> Und was sehe ich da...
> Schwarzangler,gefiederte Schwarzangler
> 
> Na denen werde ich dann morgen mal den Tag mit Blei versüßen....


Auf deinen Bericht von der geplanten Karpfenaktion freu ich mich schon sehr,und Bilder nicht vergessen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Fang des Tages, hat alles bestens Funktioniert!


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fang des Tages, hat alles bestens Funktioniert!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329721


Aber ein geiles Foto.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fang des Tages, hat alles bestens Funktioniert!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329721



Cool, eine Tarnkappenschleie! Herrliches Exemplar!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Aber ein geiles Foto.



So eine Scheisse heute, dat sag ich dir! 



Minimax schrieb:


> Cool, eine Tarnkappenschleie! Herrliches Exemplar!



Umrisse eines Specimen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Umrisse eines Specimen!


Das ist also ein specimen hunter ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist also ein specimen hunter ^^



Luftschiffe waren das, richtige Luftschiffe heute!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hieß die Schleie zufällig Siegfried?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hieß die Schleie zufällig Siegfried?



Google hat gleich geholfen! 

Die Schleie hieß "Leckmich" ( olle Fischart)......


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Google hat gleich geholfen!
> 
> Die Schleie hieß "Leckmich" ( olle Fischart)......



Google fragte gerade "Wann und Wo?"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Google fragte gerade "Wann und Wo?"



Ich hatte einen langen Tag, jetzt verstehe ich nichts mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

rippi schrieb:


> Süsswasserkormorane schmecken oft tranig, das Schießen von Kormoranen ist eigentlich nur an den größeren Seen sinnvoll, wo sie Renken finden. Ansonsten ist nur der Küstenkormoran für den kulinarischen Genuss zu empfehlen


Lieber Ripmaster Flash - da hast du recht aber süßwasserkormorane taugen immer noch als Posenkiel. Den Rest kann man für eine eigene Madenzucht ansetzen


----------



## rippi

Ich nehme die Federn zum Binden von Trockenfliegen.


----------



## Kochtopf

rippi schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Federn zum Binden von Trockenfliegen.


Niemand ist vollkommen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> da hast du recht aber süßwasserkormorane taugen immer noch als Posenkiel.





rippi schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Federn zum Binden von Trockenfliegen.



Und das ist das Dilemma: Die langen Schwungfedern liefern die langen, stabilen Kiele, aus denen sich so gut Avonposenkiele herstellen lassen (Wie Boardie @Dübel eindrucksvoll gezeigt hat), aber leider sitzen genau an diesen Federn die guten, steifen Fibern, die nötig für die klassischen Trockfliegenflügelchen sind. 
Praktikabel lässt sich nur das eine oder andere daraus fertigen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Und das ist das Dilemma: Die langen Schwungfedern liefern die langen, stabilen Kiele, aus denen sich so gut Avonposenkiele herstellen lassen (Wie Boardie @Dübel eindrucksvoll gezeigt hat), aber leider sitzen genau an diesen Federn die guten, steifen Fibern, die nötig für die klassischen Trockfliegenflügelchen sind.
> Praktikabel lässt sich nur das eine oder andere daraus fertigen.


Oder man muss genügend Kormorane schießen um den Bedarf zu decken


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder man muss genügend Kormorane schießen um den Bedarf zu decken



Alter Knabe, mal wieder bist Du mir gedanklich einen Schritt voraus, famos!


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich forsche noch, werter Kollege!
> 
> ...Ich montierte eine Bomb, warf direkt auf den Futterplatz und siehe da, die Bisse kamen sofort! Darauf konnte ich viele kleinere Fische fangen, die großen Boys habe ich aber definitiv verschreckt. Die Geräuschentwicklung eines 50 Gramm schweren Futterkorbs auf einem 1,20 Meter flachem Spot bei klarem Wasser an einem lieblichen Sommertag unterschätze ich bei diesem Zielfisch nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich strebe an, die Methode auf das schwere "Buhnenkopfpickern" auf die Döbel mit einer Handfütterung umzumünzen und noch feiner in meinen Aktionen zu werden. Den Chubs werde ich ein Mahl aus Fleisch servieren, samt Mais und Würmern. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich den richtigen Flow finde!
> 
> Da sieht man sogar noch dezent die Bomb baumeln!




Das Angeln mit der Bomb lieb ich total: am wenigsten Krawall machen die Arlesey-Bombs und die stabförmigen Dropshotbleie. Beide werfen sich auch wie ein Traum.
Du nutzt ja hauptsächlich Olivetten, auch im Fluß, oder?


----------



## geomas

So, nun hab ich morgen nach eher hektischen Tagen Zeit zum Pietschen und kann mich nicht entscheiden wohin...
Irgendwie ist mir nach Teich. Mal sehen, der Wind soll relativ kräftig wehen, also etwas mit Deckung.


----------



## Hering 58

Viel Glück für morgen geomas. Freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Das Angeln mit der Bomb lieb ich total: am wenigsten Krawall machen die Arlesey-Bombs und die stabförmigen Dropshotbleie. Beide werfen sich auch wie ein Traum.
> Du nutzt ja hauptsächlich Olivetten, auch im Fluß, oder?


Ich habe irgendwo in obskuren und eingestaubten Raubfischzubehörtaschen noch dropshotbleie in Hülle und Fülle. Eigentlich müsste ich auf dich hören und sie mal raussuchen


----------



## geomas

^ probiers mal, also ich bin begeistert von den Teilen. Die sitzen am festen Seitenarm auch gut so angeklemmt.
Und beim Werfen sind die Dinger prima: fliegen weit und präzise und machen ein leise, superdiskretes „Plopp” beim Eintauchen.


Nachtrag: also in starker Strömung angele ich ja seltenst, da hab ich sie auch noch nicht probiert.
Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Bleie bis max 10g und stehende oder sehr langsam fließende Gewässer.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Nachtrag: also in starker Strömung angele ich ja seltenst, da hab ich sie auch noch nicht probiert.



Nach meinen Erfahrungen beim Dropshotten in etwas stärkerer Strömung könnten 10g da etwas eng werden, aber da kann man sich ja rantasten. Die größeren ploppen ja vermutlich genauso diskret.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab nämlich auch noch Päckschen mit den Dingern, und will sie auch mal als Lädscher versuchen wie empfohlen. Denn die Standard-Angelladen Birnchen plumpsen doch arg, die kalte Jahreszeit mit ihrer Forderung für Diskretion naht. Man kann sie ja mit einer ultrakurzen Monofilschlaufe versehen, die man in dies Kneiföse klemmt und, dann hat man auch gleich ne Hänger-Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen beim Dropshotten in etwas stärkerer Strömung könnten 10g da etwas eng werden, aber da kann man sich ja rantasten. Die größeren ploppen ja vermutlich genauso diskret.


Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Beim Winter/Frühjahrshochwasser Fische ich mit 3SSG Schroten auf Grund - eben direkt vor den Füßen. 30cm weiter draußen könnte das schon nicht mehr reichen


----------



## geomas

So, die Entscheidung fürs Angelgewässer ist gefallen: es wird ein Teich, in dem sich Karauschen, Tincas und auch Plötz&Rotfeder tummeln.
Die alte Lieblings-Swingtip kommt mit sowie die Budget-Bolo incl. China-Pin. An letzterer werden Waggler von Exner mit sehr langer Antenne (und „Blobs” daran) montiert. Die sollten prima Hebebisse signalisieren*. Nicht gerade klassisch, aber so richtig orthodox bin ich ohnehin nicht drauf.



*) ist ein tiefer Teich, andere Kleingewässer sind viel zu flach für „lange Antenne”

PS: @jason 1 - die wunderschönen Waggler aus Deiner kleinen Manufaktur werden mit Sicherheit noch getestet, aber morgen brauche ich die angesprochenen Modelle mit sehr langer Antenne.


----------



## Andal

Kugelbleie, Birnenbleie - alle schön mit eingegossenem Wirbel - einen ordentlich großen Hammer als Unterlage, als Amboss und einen kleinen Schlosserhammer. Dann kalt verformen, bis es die individuelle Form hat. Eine kleine Spitzzange schützt dabei vor blauen Fingernägeln und Aua.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab nämlich auch noch Päckschen mit den Dingern, und will sie auch mal als Lädscher versuchen wie empfohlen. Denn die Standard-Angelladen Birnchen plumpsen doch arg, die kalte Jahreszeit mit ihrer Forderung für Diskretion naht. Man kann sie ja mit einer ultrakurzen Monofilschlaufe versehen, die man in dies Kneiföse klemmt und, dann hat man auch gleich ne Hänger-Sollbruchstelle.



Probieren will ich unbedingt noch einen in die Hauptschnur eingebundenen festen Seitarm aus dünnem Material.
Hab ja bislang meistens die „aufgeschnittene Schlaufe” zum festen Paternoster verwendet.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Kugelbleie, Birnenbleie - alle schön mit eingegossenem Wirbel - einen ordentlich großen Hammer als Unterlage, als Amboss und einen kleinen Schlosserhammer. Dann kalt verformen, bis es die individuelle Form hat. Eine kleine Spitzzange schützt dabei vor blauen Fingernägeln und Aua.



@Professor Tinca hat eine Spezialform (kalt verformtes Birnenblei) entwickelt, vielleicht kann er diese bei Gelegenheit mal in Wort und Bild vorstellen.
Ich fand die Methode logisch und interessant.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Probieren will ich unbedingt noch einen in die Hauptschnur eingebundenen festen Seitarm aus dünnem Material.


Da ist Zahnseide ideal.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Da ist Zahnseide ideal.



Ähh, ich stehe auf dem Schlauch: ein Seitenarm aus Zahnseide?


----------



## Andal

Mit der Zahnseide einen Stopperknoten binden und an einem gewünscht langen Ende Bleischrote anklemmen. Der Rest der Montage ist durchgebunden. Bei Hängern verlierst du maximal die Schrote.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Probieren will ich unbedingt noch einen in die Hauptschnur eingebundenen festen Seitarm aus dünnem Material.
> Hab ja bislang meistens die „aufgeschnittene Schlaufe” zum festen Paternoster verwendet.



Ououou, da hab ich direkt ne brennende Frage.
Ich nutze ja die sehr elegante Aufgeschnittene-Schlaufe-und-durchgebunden-Blei-am-Paternoster nicht, da ich dann nicht mehr die Vorfachlänge (bzw. länge des Hakenkabels) ändern kann.
Jedenfalls hatte ich vor einigen Tagen im Traum (lese: Aufm Klo, ich wette auch die Doppelhlix wurde nicht geträumt, sondern fiel Crick aufm Pott ein) die Idee,
das eine Ende des Paternosters mit einem Stoppferknoten an der Hauptschnur zu befestigen. Meint ihr das könnte klappen? Dann hätte man eine wunderbar Lamettafreie
Paternostermontage mit einstellbarem Hakenabstand plus(!) einstellbarer Paternosterlänge, wenn man SSGs oder eben die Dropshotbleie mit ihrem Klemmwirbel aufschiebt. Versteht ihr, was ich meine?

Aufgeregtes EDIT:


Andal schrieb:


> Mit der Zahnseide einen Stopperknoten binden und an einem gewünscht langen Ende Bleischrote anklemmen. Der Rest der Montage ist durchgebunden. Bei Hängern verlierst du maximal die Schrote.



Ja, genau, genau, statt Zahseide halt 0,10 oder 012 ,mono!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ououou, da hab ich direkt ne brennende Frage.
> Ich nutze ja die sehr elegante Aufgeschnittene-Schlaufe-und-durchgebunden-Blei-am-Paternoster nicht, da ich dann nicht mehr die Vorfachlänge (bzw. länge des Hakenkabels) ändern kann.
> Jedenfalls hatte ich vor einigen Tagen im Traum (lese: Aufm Klo, ich wette auch die Doppelhlix wurde nicht geträumt, sondern fiel Crick aufm Pott ein) die Idee,
> das eine Ende des Paternosters mit einem Stoppferknoten an der Hauptschnur zu befestigen. Meint ihr das könnte klappen? Dann hätte man eine wunderbar Lamettafreie
> Paternostermontage mit einstellbarem Hakenabstand plus(!) einstellbarer Paternosterlänge, wenn man SSGs oder eben die Dropshotbleie mit ihrem Klemmwirbel aufschiebt. Versteht ihr, was ich meine?


Ich glaube ich verstehe was du meinst aber ich glaube auch dass das nicht gut funktionieren würde weil an einer Seite des Stopperknotens das Gewicht zerren würde. Aber versuch macht kluch


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ououou, da hab ich direkt ne brennende Frage.
> Ich nutze ja die sehr elegante Aufgeschnittene-Schlaufe-und-durchgebunden-Blei-am-Paternoster nicht, da ich dann nicht mehr die Vorfachlänge (bzw. länge des Hakenkabels) ändern kann.
> Jedenfalls hatte ich vor einigen Tagen im Traum (lese: Aufm Klo, ich wette auch die Doppelhlix wurde nicht geträumt, sondern fiel Crick aufm Pott ein) die Idee,
> das eine Ende des Paternosters mit einem Stoppferknoten an der Hauptschnur zu befestigen. Meint ihr das könnte klappen? Dann hätte man eine wunderbar Lamettafreie
> Paternostermontage mit einstellbarem Hakenabstand plus(!) einstellbarer Paternosterlänge, wenn man SSGs oder eben die Dropshotbleie mit ihrem Klemmwirbel aufschiebt. Versteht ihr, was ich meine?
> 
> Aufgeregtes EDIT:
> 
> 
> Ja, genau, genau, statt Zahseide halt 0,10 oder 012 ,mono!


Genau das meine ich. Da kannst du praktisch alles fischen. Von  der feinen Pickermontage, bis zum leichten Jig Rig mit halbem Wurm. Alles nur mit verschieben und ohne neu was zu knoten.


----------



## geomas

Für sehr leichte Montagen könnte ein dünner Mono-Seitenarm, der nur durch ein Grippa-Stop (oder anderen hochwertigen Silikonstopper) fixiert wird, funktionieren.
Ich würde dann das Business-Ende des Blei-Seitenarmes nach oben (in Richtung Rute) aus dem Grippa-Stop herauskommen lassen. In das andere (ganz kurze) Ende unterhalb des Stoppers evtl. einen ganz simplen Überhandknoten binden, damit die Durchrutsch-Gefahr reduziert wird.

Also den Stopper auf Hauptschnur UND Seitenarm ziehen.


----------



## Andal

Du kannst sicher auch Stopper nehmen, aber der simple Stopperknoten im dünnen Material tut es überall hin. Völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Minimax

Ich wollt grad sagen. Bisher angle ich ja auch durchgebunden, aber eben mit einem Wirbel oder sonstwas auf der Hauptschnur, der in der von mir gewählten Entfernung vom Haken durch zwei Gummistoppas gehalten wird. an den WIrbel kommen dan die verschiedenen Geichte oder Spielereien nach taktischer Situation (bzw. Laune). Nun hätte ich einen verschiebbaren Paternoster, an den ich das ganze Kabimmel klemmen oder knoten kann.
@Kochtopf vergiss nicht wir reden hier über sehr leichte Monagen bis vielleicht einer halben Unze- und wenn ich extra haltepüwe brauche, klemme ich ein No1 vor den Stopper (Die braucht eh kein Mensch zu  Posenfischen)


----------



## rhinefisher

Mach 2 Windungen mehr in den Stopperknoten und verwende das OBERE Ende - da rutscht auch bei 30gr nix mehr..

Äh also.. natürlich nur wenn man nicht wie irre rausballert..


----------



## rutilus69

Auch wenn sich das Jahr noch etwas Zeit lassen kann bevor die dunkle Jahreszeit startet, ich bin gerüstet für die dunklen Abende


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich das Jahr noch etwas Zeit lassen kann bevor die dunkle Jahreszeit startet, ich bin gerüstet für die dunklen Abende
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329731



Wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist,sicherlich eine gute Winterbeschäftigung....
Ansonsten kann von mir aus der Winter bleiben wo er ist.


----------



## Andal

Geh..... den rheinisch-westfälischen Winter erkennt man doch bloss daran, dass die italienischen Eisdielen Urlaub haben.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> So, die Entscheidung fürs Angelgewässer ist gefallen: es wird ein Teich, in dem sich Karauschen, Tincas und auch Plötz&Rotfeder tummeln.



Viel Erfolg dir, auf dass du ein paar frühherbstliche Schätze heben kannst!


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist,sicherlich eine gute Winterbeschäftigung....


Ansonsten ist englisch lernen eine gute Winterneschäftigung  mein Vater hat da ganz erstaunliche Fortschritte gemacht


----------



## Andal

Das kleine "Eisenschweinchen" ist da... 

...und endlich ist meine gute "A. Weippert, Stuttgart" wieder zeitschlüssig verpaart. Bei einem Preis von 5,50 € und einer E-Spule, sowie sehr geringen altersbedingten Spuren kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Und sie knattert ganz sanft. 

Jetzt kommt noch etwas 20er Climax Soft & Strong auf die Unterwicklung mit der alten Schnur und dann kann es auch schon losgehen. Was ich auf die brandneue E-Spule gebe, weiss ich noch nicht. Zur Rute passen kein derben Schnüre, ist sie doch bei 10 ft. und maximal 40 gr. WG gut mit einer 20er versorgt und Geflechte würden zu dieser Rolle wirklich nicht passen.

Btw... die Weippert ist ein Handbau aus einem Hardy Glasblank aus einem Stuttgarter Angelladen, den es schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gibt. Mit 10 ft., einem Schraubrollenhalter aus Alu und den ersten Keramikringen ihrer Zeit mit 222 gr. erstaunlich leicht. Wunderschöne Zapfenverbindung und durch die recht nahe am Blank liegenden Ringe viel mehr eine echte Universal-, denn eine Spinnrute. Einzig den gräßlichen Plastikabschluss, war halt damals so üblich, habe ich durch einen Eigenbau ersetzt.


----------



## Tobias85

Glückwunsch zur neuen Alten, Andal!


----------



## Andal

Ich darf ja mit zwei fangbereiten Ruten am Rhein herumtrollen. Da kommt mir ein bewährter Blinker auf den "Liebeling" und eine feine Nubsie-Montage an die Weippert und dann sollte eigentlich nix mehr anbrennen und ich für alle Wagnisse bereit sein.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist englisch lernen eine gute Winterneschäftigung  mein Vater hat da ganz erstaunliche Fortschritte gemacht



Meine Mutter derzeit ebenfalls. Sie lernt mit Duolingo...ziemlich ähnlich wie Babbel, nur kostenlos. Man lernt intuitiv ohne Vokabeln oder trockene Grammatikregeln pauken zu müssen. Habs mir auch für Spanisch geholt und kanns tatsächlich empfehlen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter derzeit ebenfalls. Sie lernt mit Duolingo...ziemlich ähnlich wie Babbel, nur kostenlos. Man lernt intuitiv ohne Vokabeln oder trockene Grammatikregeln pauken zu müssen. Habs mir auch für Spanisch geholt und kanns tatsächlich empfehlen.


Cool danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Andal

Mei English is auch very well. Especially the "th" - I am very proud on sätt!


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Vielen Dank für den Tipp, vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal versuchen habe ja jetzt viel Zeit da ich seit einer Woche nicht mehr rauche.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Vielen Dank für den Tipp, vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal versuchen habe ja jetzt viel Zeit da ich seit einer Woche nicht mehr rauche.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz



Oh, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! 

Ich finde es hilfreich, zwischendurch immer noch mal in Grammatikregeln zu gucken, aber das lernen macht nur mit der App ziemlich Spaß, uns jedenfalls.


----------



## phirania

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Vielen Dank für den Tipp, vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal versuchen habe ja jetzt viel Zeit da ich seit einer Woche nicht mehr rauche.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz



Oh du wirst es lieben,nach einem Jahr Rauchfrei...
Wenn man sieht wie viel Geld  man eingespart hat.
Aber dann kommt der Kaufrausch,ist ein Virus der hier im Ükeltröt einhergeht.
Dagegen sollte man geimpft sein,denn das ist ansteckend....


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Vielen Dank für den Tipp, vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal versuchen habe ja jetzt viel Zeit da ich seit einer Woche nicht mehr rauche.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Toll Heinz, toi toi toi! Geo raucht nicht mehr, Heinz raucht nicht mehr - fehlt nur noch @Minimax  ich rauche nicht, ich nehme ein Naturheilmittel, welches einer Dämonisierungskampagne zum Opfer gefallen ist!


----------



## Andal

Ich rauche meine Zigarillos und Zigarren und dazu stehe ich auch!


----------



## Minimax

@Andal Glückwunsch zur DAM. Hört sich nach einer schönen Kombi an kannst Du nochmal ein Bild vom Rütchen mit Blank, Beringung und Rollenhalter einstellen? Viel Spass und Erfolg mit der Kombi!

@Tricast Glückwunsch zur Rauchfreiheit, super!


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Vielen Dank für den Tipp, vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal versuchen habe ja jetzt viel Zeit da ich seit einer Woche nicht mehr rauche.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Toi, Toi, Toi dass du es durchhälst. Bin jetzt auch knapp 3 Jahre Rauchfrei, man glaubt gar nicht was man nach einer Zeit wieder alles schmeckt.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Andal Glückwunsch zur DAM. Hört sich nach einer schönen Kombi an kannst Du nochmal ein Bild vom Rütchen mit Blank, Beringung und Rollenhalter einstellen? Viel Spass und Erfolg mit der Kombi!


Sobald wieder eine Batterie für die Knipse im Haus ist, reiche ich nach.


----------



## Tricast

Fällt mir aber auch nach einer Woche noch schwer. War schon schön eine Tasse Kaffee und eine Zigarette oder Pfeife zur Entspannung.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

Hab 2016 aufgehört.
Dann 2 Jahre keinen Kaffee getrunken und keine Süßigkeiten.
Mit dem Kaffee  hab ich erst Mitte dieses Jahr wieder begonnen trinken und genießen.
Hätte ich gewusst wie leicht das ist hätte ich früher aufgehört.
Von 80 Zigaretten auf Null war schon eine heftige Keule....


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich rauche nicht, ich nehme ein Naturheilmittel, welches einer Dämonisierungskampagne zum Opfer gefallen ist!



Globuli sind aber nicht förderlich für die schlanke Linie, mein Lieber


----------



## Orothred

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Globuli sind aber nicht förderlich für die schlanke Linie, mein Lieber



Und wirken nicht über den Placebo-Effekt hinaus


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Globuli sind aber nicht förderlich für die schlanke Linie, mein Lieber


Da ich seit November >20kilo abgenommen habe kann ich sagen: das stimmt nicht allumfassend was du da sagst


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ich darf ja mit zwei fangbereiten Ruten am Rhein herumtrollen. Da kommt mir ein bewährter Blinker auf den "Liebeling" und eine feine Nubsie-Montage an die Weippert und dann sollte eigentlich nix mehr anbrennen und ich für alle Wagnisse bereit sein.



Also in NRW darf man am Rhein mit beliebig vielen fangbereiten Ruten rumlaufen - man darf nur nicht mehr als max. 2 im Wasser haben..


----------



## Andal

Mehr als zwei Ruten ist auch Unfug. Man schleppt, bastelt und legt mehr ab, als man angelt. Wie viele Ruten mir das Gesetz wirklich einräumen würde, weiss ich gar nicht. Brauche sie ja nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Och - das kommt ganz darauf an; wenn ich mit Anfängern unterwegs bin, beschäftige ich mich oft mit dem montieren von ganz vielen Ruten.
Dann wird immer reichlich "Probematerial" mitgenommen...
Aber ansonsten hast Du natürlich Recht - 1-2 sollten zum fischen durchaus reichen..


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> Ich rauche meine Zigarillos und Zigarren und dazu stehe ich auch!


Ich Rauche auch meine Zigaretten und stehe auch dazu. Glückwunsch zur DAM.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einen dicken Plötz gab es auch gleich.


----------



## Orothred

Der schaut aber richtig traurig :-(


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und jetzt n Nanobarsch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es wird bunt....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Immer wieder hübsch....


----------



## rhinefisher

Wirklich wunderschön..!
Also der Fisch .... OK .. die Maver ist auch ne Hübsche...


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer wieder hübsch....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329752


Pures Gold!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wirklich wunderschön..!
> Also der Fisch .... OK .. die Maver ist auch ne Hübsche...




Die brutale Invincible extreme hab ich heute im Einsatz weil ich immer noch auf die sehr seltenen Brachsen hoffe.

Wenn du die Rute mal in Aktion sehen willst, such bei YouTube nach "Cefali in Arno".

Echt sehenswert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dieses Tierchen ist irgendwie ne Roddowkreuzung. Mit Günter wie es aussieht. War auch deutlich ganz flach.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Das wird ja immer bunter, Prächtige Rotfeder. Mit dem fälligen Petri wart ich aber lieber, bis Du wieder daheim bist. Nur soviel: Hast Du die passende "Invincible" nach Namen gekauft?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Professor, die Rotfeder ist bildhübsch.
@Tricast: Bleib eisern Heinz, finde ich klasse, dass Du aufgehört hast. Schafft ja auch finanzielle Möglichkeiten für Nubsis. Hab auch gerade wieder lauter Zeugs gekauft, das ich eigentlich nicht brauche.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Das wird ja immer bunter, Prächtige Rotfeder. Mit dem fälligen Petri wart ich aber lieber, bis Du wieder daheim bist. Nur soviel: Hast Du die passende "Invincible" nach Namen gekauft?




Jupp.
Wenn du das oben erwähnte Video guckst, weißt du warum se so heißt.


----------



## rustaweli

Die Sehnsucht nach meinem Hausgewässer lies mich nicht ruhen. Nutze gerade ein kleines Zeitfenster. Tulip ist angefüttert, die Rute bereit. Jetzt heißt es warten. Bin so happy 
Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die brutale Invincible extreme hab ich heute im Einsatz weil ich immer noch auf die sehr seltenen Brachsen hoffe.
> 
> Wenn du die Rute mal in Aktion sehen willst, such bei YouTube nach "Cefali in Arno".
> 
> Echt sehenswert.



Ein Freund nennt die in 2 Längen sein Eigen, deshalb fische ich damit gelegentlich.
Also so 3-4 mal dieses Frühjahr - mir ist die leider zu teuer.
Aber weil das ein wirklich tolles Ding ist, bin ich fast Täglich in Versuchung...

PS: Die kommt ja auch aus einer Spitzenmanufaktur... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich musste auch hart sparen.


----------



## Tricast

Deshalb: Spare in der Not, dann hast du Zeit dazu.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Brachsen haben wohl heute Ruhetag. Wird langsam duster und der Mond kommt raus.
Ich packe ein.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Na dann ein herzliches Petri, ob Zielbrassen oder nicht, einen schönen Strauss hast Du mal wieder zusammengeangelt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Letzter Fisch beim allerallerletzen Wurf....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Mini!


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca Petri zur Bunten Fisch Kiste.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann von mir hetzt auch ein abschließendes Petri...schön, dass es mit dem Brassen noch geklappt hat - auch wen du dir das sicher anders vorgestellt hattest


----------



## Professor Tinca

Güster. 

Danke euch!


----------



## geomas

Zunächst einen ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch an Heinz: ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß Du eisern bleibst, lieber @Tricast ! 
Ist wirklich nicht so ohne, auf den Tobacco zu verzichten. Ich bin jetzt seit gut 5 Monaten Nichtmehrraucher und gelegentlich juckt es mich schon noch.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Ist wirklich nicht so ohne, auf den Tobacco zu verzichten. Ich bin jetzt seit gut 5 Monaten Nichtmehrraucher und gelegentlich juckt es mich schon noch.


Glaube mir, das  ist auch nach Jahren nicht völlig vorbei


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch natürlich auch an @rutilus69  zu den schönen Büchern. Den Bailey hab ich auch, das andere kommt sicher irgendwann dazu. Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

@Andal : die kleine (=relativ kleine) Quick ist echt ein Schnäppchen. Viel Erfolg damit!

Und natürlich ein solides Petri heil und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Telerutentraum, lieber @Professor Tinca ! 
Ne schöne Strecke konntest Du da überlisten. Ist das Kraut im Fluß denn kein Problem mehr wie noch im „heißen Sommer” oder hast Du ne krautfreie Stelle entdeckt?


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri @Professor Tinca, die Rotfeder isr ja mal ein optisches Highlight. 
Wunderschöner Fisch 

Hab hier was von zwei neuen Nichtrauchern gelesen. 
Hut ab für diese Willenskraft 
Glückwunsch dazu, das bleibt wohl mein Laster aber die paar Zigaretten 
Aufhören würde ich wohl nur schaffen wenn man mich in ein künstliches Koma versetzt. 
Keiner geht Freiwillig zu einem ausgehungertem Tiger in den Käfig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch!



rutilus69 schrieb:


> Glaube mir, das  ist auch nach Jahren nicht völlig vorbei



Also nach ein paar Monaten war es bei mir schon OK.
Vollend "weg" - also ohne noch gelegentlich dran denken hat bestimmt so drei vier Jahre gedauert.
Jetzt nach 9 Jahren rauchfrei ist es aber schon lange so als wenn ich nie graucht hätte - kein Gedanke merh dran.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Und natürlich ein solides Petri heil und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Telerutentraum, lieber @Professor Tinca !
> Ne schöne Strecke konntest Du da überlisten. Ist das Kraut im Fluß denn kein Problem mehr wie noch im „heißen Sommer” oder hast Du ne krautfreie Stelle entdeckt?




Hab mir ne Stelle entkrautet heute vormittag, so dass ich da da drei, vier Meter Platz habe.


----------



## rustaweli

Wirklich ganz dickes Petri, @Professor Tinca !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Rusty !


----------



## geomas

So, der Teich hat mir ein paar schöne Stunden beschert. Heute früh war ich nicht so gut drauf und bin erst nachmittags los.
Im Gepäck waren die Budget-Bolo mit China-Pin sowie meine alte Lieblings-Swingtiprute. Als Köder hatte ich Mais, Maden, Rotwürmer und Pellets dabei.
Hab wie üblich zuerst den Kescher montiert, dann lose Micro-Pellets und Mais gefüttert.
Die Bolo mit einem schlanken Waggler montiert, gelotet, Mais an den Haken, ab dafür. Es tat sich nichts. Lange Zeit gar nichts.
Die Swingtiprute mit einem Pellet bestückt, auch hier tat sich nichts. Immerhin war es ein wunderschöner Spätsommertag mit Sonne, etwas viel Wind, aber dafür auch herrlich frischer Landluft.

Ein Angler ohne Tackle kam zum „Auskundschaften” vorbei - er meinte, daß sowohl im Teich als auch in den anderen Gewässern der Umgebung zuletzt kaum gefangen wurde.
Nun ja - ich hab ihm gesagt, daß ich auf den Abend setze und so kam es auch.

Hab den Mais an der Posenrute gegen Maden und Caster (unterschiedliche Konstellationen) getauscht und es dauerte nicht lange, bis ein „Gemeiner Flußbarsch” als erster Fisch überhaupt meine China-Pin entschneiderte. Der Barsch war von großer Kürze, genau wie seine Artgenossen, die kurz die besagte Landluft schnuppern mußten.

Plötz gab es auch - etwa 10 Exemplare, durchweg klein, durchweg auf Made/Caster.

Gefreut hat mich, daß ich auch eine Karausche landen konnte. Die war zwar nur von der für den Teich typischen Einheitsgröße von 21/22cm, aber für mich dennoch ein besonderer Fisch (wie alle Karauschen heutzutage).

An der Schwingspitzrute gab es nur wenige sehr vorsichtige Bisse, verwerten konnte ich keinen.






China-Pin und Budget-Bolo mit Exner-Waggler


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die brutale Invincible extreme hab ich heute im Einsatz weil ich immer noch auf die sehr seltenen Brachsen hoffe.
> 
> Wenn du die Rute mal in Aktion sehen willst, such bei YouTube nach "Cefali in Arno".
> 
> Echt sehenswert.




Ich füg mal noch das Video ein.
Eine echt brachiale Bolo für schwere Fälle ist das.
Karpfen, Großdöbel, Gigabrachsen, Monsterschleien usw. sind die Zielfische....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil lieber @geomas !

Ein schöner Bericht und toll dass du ne Karausche gefangen hast.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil lieber @geomas !
> 
> Ein schöner Bericht und toll dass du ne Karausche gefangen hast.



Petri dank! 

Ich hoffe noch auf ein paar schöne (arbeitsfreie) Spätsommertage - da will ich den Karauschen noch mal an die Schuppen. 
Evtl. auch mit kleinem Method-Feeder und superkurzem Vorfach (nicht die üblichen 10cm, sondern so 5-7cm).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Berichte dann mal bitte ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## geomas

^ ja, klar. Mit klassischen Selbsthakmontagen und Pellets hab ich dort schon Karauschen gefangen, kann natürlich Zufall sein.


----------



## rustaweli

So, wieder zurück vom wunderschönen, heimischen Angelausflug.
Jedoch lief es nicht so wie gedacht. Auf Tulip hatte ich null Chancen. Habe alles probiert, mit Pose in sämtlichen Tiefen, Ledgern. Was mich verrückt machte war die absolute Fischaktivität. Wunderschöne Dickköpfe stiegen auf, sprangen usw.. Ab und an stieg ich um auf Brotflocke an der Pose, jedoch auch dies wollten sie nicht. Nicht unweit von mir sah ich wie 2 Angler einen schönen Waller, geschätzt 1-1,20cm beim Spinnen landeten. Kurz, aber nur kurz, wünschte ich mir meine leichte Spinnrute her, welche sich immer noch in Reparatur befindet, seit Wochen. Ab und an überlegte ich mir den Spot zu wechseln, aber dafür vertraue ich diesem zu sehr und somit konnte ich mich trotz unendlichen, erfolglosen Driften von diesem doch nicht trennen. Mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit stieg ich wieder auf leichtes Ledgern um, aber nur sehr zögernd Schnur von der Pin freigebend. Was folgten, waren natürlich wieder viele Hänger. Letztendlich war ich zu faul nochmals Wirbel und Link zu montieren. Also Haken plus Vorfach nur eingeschlauft und Schrotbleie direkt dran. So - und nun? Wie das Tulip jetzt mit Ködernadel aufziehen. Also nur noch ein paar trotzige Würfe und mit Flocke Ledgern, mit faul trotziger Montage. Und dann endlich der ersehnte Einschlag, nein, kein Hänger, Fisch. Heute fischte ich erstmals sehr fein(für meine Verhältnisse) beim Trotten/Ledgern und es war ein herrlicher Drill. Ein schöner Abschluss und ich packte mein Sachen und fuhr zufrieden Heim.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @geomas zur Pin Einweihung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @rustaweli !!!

Das ist doch ein richtig guter Döbel!


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas, schöner Bericht und ein Stilvolles Bild von der Bolo Kombi


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich freue mich wie bolle auf das Rheinangeln am Samstag


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal dickes Petri an alle Fänger von heute..
Sind ja viele schöne Fische auf Landgang gewesen.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @rustaweli ! Schön, daß sich Deine Ausdauer (Sturheit) ausgezahlt hat - toller Fisch! Da war dann eben auf beiden Seiten der Angel ein Dickkopf am werkeln ;-)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg am Rhein, @feederbrassen !


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich füg mal noch das Video ein.
> Eine echt brachiale Bolo für schwere Fälle ist das.
> Karpfen, Großdöbel, Gigabrachsen, Monsterschleien usw. sind die Zielfische....



Danke für den Link. Sind das Großkopfmeeräschen? Power haben die ja reichlich.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, der Teich hat mir ein paar schöne Stunden beschert. Heute früh war ich nicht so gut drauf und bin erst nachmittags los.
> Im Gepäck waren die Budget-Bolo mit China-Pin sowie meine alte Lieblings-Swingtiprute. Als Köder hatte ich Mais, Maden, Rotwürmer und Pellets dabei.
> Hab wie üblich zuerst den Kescher montiert, dann lose Micro-Pellets und Mais gefüttert.
> Die Bolo mit einem schlanken Waggler montiert, gelotet, Mais an den Haken, ab dafür. Es tat sich nichts. Lange Zeit gar nichts.
> Die Swingtiprute mit einem Pellet bestückt, auch hier tat sich nichts. Immerhin war es ein wunderschöner Spätsommertag mit Sonne, etwas viel Wind, aber dafür auch herrlich frischer Landluft.
> 
> Ein Angler ohne Tackle kam zum „Auskundschaften” vorbei - er meinte, daß sowohl im Teich als auch in den anderen Gewässern der Umgebung zuletzt kaum gefangen wurde.
> Nun ja - ich hab ihm gesagt, daß ich auf den Abend setze und so kam es auch.
> 
> Hab den Mais an der Posenrute gegen Maden und Caster (unterschiedliche Konstellationen) getauscht und es dauerte nicht lange, bis ein „Gemeiner Flußbarsch” als erster Fisch überhaupt meine China-Pin entschneiderte. Der Barsch war von großer Kürze, genau wie seine Artgenossen, die kurz die besagte Landluft schnuppern mußten.
> 
> Plötz gab es auch - etwa 10 Exemplare, durchweg klein, durchweg auf Made/Caster.
> 
> Gefreut hat mich, daß ich auch eine Karausche landen konnte. Die war zwar nur von der für den Teich typischen Einheitsgröße von 21/22cm, aber für mich dennoch ein besonderer Fisch (wie alle Karauschen heutzutage).
> 
> An der Schwingspitzrute gab es nur wenige sehr vorsichtige Bisse, verwerten konnte ich keinen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China-Pin und Budget-Bolo mit Exner-Waggler


Petri zur Karausche.Schöne Pin hast du.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, dann hats ja mit dem Sommerfisch tatsächlich noch geklappt  Und die Rolle mit der Pose hast du auch schön in Szene gesetzt.

An @rustaweli auch ein dickes Petri zum dicken Döbel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> ....und Glückwunsch dem @Professor Tinca und @Bimmelrudi zu den Neuanschaffungen. Auf einen Bericht vom Tripod wär ich sehr neugierig



Das Tripod wurde heute geliefert, verdammt schnell.
Ich habs grad mal ausgepackt und nur allein vom Befummeln kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, das es sein Geld allemal wert ist, selbst wenns 20€ mehr gekostet hätte.
Das Teil gefällt mir richtig gut und macht schon wieder Laune am Fluss aufgestellt zu werden.

Irgendwo auf der Insel wurde das Tripod mal angepriesen als "the best tripod ever". Gut, auf Werbeslogans geb ich eigentlich nicht viel, aber bei dem Teil könnte da durchaus mehr Wahrheit wie Flux hinterstecken. 

Am Wochenende kann ich dir davon sicher ein paar Bilder machen und bissl näher beschreiben, vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu.


----------



## geomas

@Bimmelrudi : Glückwunsch zum Korum-Dreibein! Dann viel Erfolg mit dem Stativ!




...und weil es thematisch paßt: das Sensas Tripod (#22339) wirkt wie im Werken-Unterricht von Drittklässlern zusammengebastelt.
Scheint recht stabil zu sein, aber der optische Eindruck ist niederschmetternd.

Im Gegensatz dazu kann ich nach den ersten 7 Stunden in den Aigle Parcours ISO vermelden, daß diese Kautschuk-Treter absolut angenehm zu tragen sind.
Sie waren etwas warm heute, aber das hätte ich mir vorher denken können. Die Teile sind ja auch nicht für den Spätsommer gemacht.
Also danke an alle Hinweisgeber in Sachen Gummistiefel!


----------



## Andal

Dafür wirst du im ISO auch im Winter nicht die dicken Norwegerstrümpfe brauchen. Wobei ich auf diese Trümmer ja schwöre. Wenn es einen mit denen kalt wird, ist das Wasser schon lange steinhart.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Bimmelrudi: Würden mich wirklich interessieren, Deine ersten Praxiseinschätzungen des Korum Tripods. Habe mal vor einigen Jahren das Teil von Askari gekauft, aber die Standfestigkeit ist eher bescheiden, vor allem wenn man die Ruten etwas steiler stellen möchte.
@geomas und @rustaweli: Petri zu Euren Fängen des gestrigen Tages! Ich scharre auch schon mit den Hufen, aber vor Samstag wird es nichts mit der Angelei.
@Tobias85: Bist Du schon mal an der Weser zwischen Minden und Petershagen gewesen? Suche noch ein Gastgewässer, um während meines anstehenden Urlaubs meinen in diesem Jahr noch unerfüllten, feuchten Barbentraum auszuleben. Der Andy Bruners von Friedfischen hatte mir den Weserabschnitt einmal nahegelegt.
@all: Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, viel Petri Heil.
So, und ich versuche jetzt auch noch mal in diesen unbequemen Kasseler Hotelbett ne Stunde oder zwei zu pennen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, und ich versuche jetzt auch noch mal in diesen unbequemen Kasseler Hotelbett ne Stunde oder zwei zu pennen.


Petri Heil @geomas und @Professor Tinca sowie @rustaweli! Glückwunsch zur neuen alten Quick @Andal!

#tripod ich nutze einen Adapter für drei Banksticks und möchte es nicht mehr missen
 Da meine Banksticks sehr leichtgängig im den Boden gehen steht dass dann auch sehr stabil , das von @Bimmelrudi gekaufte wirkt natürlich aber sehr sehr hochwertig und stabil

@Wuemmehunter wie lange bist du noch in Kassel? Vielleicht kann man ja zumindest ein Käffchen trinken? Ansonsten: bevor du wieder in den wilden Norden ziehst solltest du dir wenn möglich unbedingt den Herkules im Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe anschauen. Wenn du dich früher gemeldet hättest... ich kenne da eine gute Barbenstelle (für andere)


----------



## rhinefisher

Wieder sehr unterhaltsam..
Bin ich eigentlich pervers wenn mich Geos Bild von der Pin erregt...??

Zum Thema "feuchte Barbenträume": Falls es Euch in meine Gegend verschlägt, ließe sich das problemlos realisieren.
Ich wäre da gerne behilflich..


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich füg mal noch das Video ein.
> Eine echt brachiale Bolo für schwere Fälle ist das.
> Karpfen, Großdöbel, Gigabrachsen, Monsterschleien usw. sind die Zielfische....



Ich habe mir das jetzt mal angesehen - dieses Video wird der Rute nicht wirklich gerecht.. .
Wenn da was richtig Dickes dranhängt, werden die oberen 3-4 Teile geradegezogen und das Handteil arbeitet.
Dabei hat man, im Gegensatz zu anderen Ruten, nicht dieses "noch 1mm und es knackt" Gefühl.
Wenn das Ding nur nicht so kostenintensiv wäre.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Sind das *Großkopfmeeräschen*? Power haben die ja reichlich.



Ja sind es(Mugil cephalus).
Fetzige Viecher mit viel Power!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Danke für die Einladung, El Potto. Leider sind wir gegen Mittag schon wieder auf dem Rückweg. Auf Dein Barbenstellenkennlernangebot komme ich gerne mal zurück.
@rhinefisher: Danke auch für Drin Angebot. Wenn es mich mal in Deine Gegend verschlägt, melde ich mich!


----------



## phirania

Hoffe mal der Regen macht bald mal eine Pause...
Ansonsten hab ich umsonst angefüttert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Danke für die Einladung, El Potto. Leider sind wir gegen Mittag schon wieder auf dem Rückweg. Auf Dein Barbenstellenkennlernangebot komme ich gerne mal zurück.
> @rhinefisher: Danke auch für Drin Angebot. Wenn es mich mal in Deine Gegend verschlägt, melde ich mich!


DU LIEBST MICH NICHT!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi: Würden mich wirklich interessieren, Deine ersten Praxiseinschätzungen des Korum Tripods. Habe mal vor einigen Jahren das Teil von Askari gekauft, aber die Standfestigkeit ist eher bescheiden, vor allem wenn man die Ruten etwas steiler stellen möchte.



Sicher das Askari das mal im Programm hatte? 

Hier nen kleines Video dazu


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sicher das Askari das mal im Programm hatte?
> 
> Hier nen kleines Video dazu


Ich glaube ihr missversteht euch


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nein, @Bimmelrudi, natürlich nicht das Korumsystem. Askari eben, immer günstig,aber nicht immer gut.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Rudi zum Dreibein und dir Georg zu den neuen Angel-Schlappen 



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Bist Du schon mal an der Weser zwischen Minden und Petershagen gewesen? Suche noch ein Gastgewässer, um während meines anstehenden Urlaubs meinen in diesem Jahr noch unerfüllten, feuchten Barbentraum auszuleben. Der Andy Bruners von Friedfischen hatte mir den Weserabschnitt einmal nahegelegt.



Ich kenn die Weser hier nur vom Radfahren, aber da dann besonders den Abschnitt. In Minden direkt hat sie noch normale Geschwindigkeit, durch das Stauwehr in Petershagen verlangsamt sie sich aber auf der Strecke immer mehr. Barben würde ich also eher um Minden herum oder noch weiter stromauf erwarten. Ich kam am Vereinssee mal mit einem anderen Angler ins Gespräch, der anscheinend auch den Friedfischen recht angetan war. Als ich erwähnte, dass ich in genau dem Bereich auch mal auf Barben fischen möchte, hat er wegen dem Abschnitt direkt das Gesicht verzogen.  Aber das ist sicher nur eine Meinung von vielen.

Wann ist denn dein Urlaub? Ich komme bestimmt bald wieder zum Angelladen und kann dann mal fragen, wo hier die meisten Barben gefangen werden. Ich habe auch schon von Barbenfänge in der Leine bei/in Neustadt gehört, da komm ich aber an keine Infos ran.


Edit: Vielleicht kann @Dorschbremse ja auch was dazu sagen, der wohnt ja ein kleines Stück stromauf direkt an der Weser


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Wir haben früher Campingurlaub im Großen Weserbogen gemacht. Mein Nachbar hat seine Barben immer in der Buhnenstrecke bei Bad Oeynhausen gefangen, ist aber schon 15 Jahre her. Aber von Minden bis Oeynhausen ist ja nur ein Katzensprung. Nur zur Info.


----------



## Tobias85

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber von Minden bis Oeynhausen ist ja nur ein Katzensprung.



Eben, Oeynhausen, Rinteln, auch Hameln noch...das sind 70km unverbaute Strecke, die man von Minden aus in 30 Minuten erreichen kann und die meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich ideales Barbenrevier darstellen. Deswegen wundert mich der Tipp, grade zwischen Minden und Petershagen zu angeln. Aber: Ich bin in dieser Ecke Weser-unerfahren und mit Barben ja sowieso.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> DU LIEBST MICH NICHT!!!


Doch El Potto, natürlich liebe ich Dich, aber mein Chefredakteur wollte schnell wieder zurück!


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas und @Professor Tinca ich bin Ende November (28. Und 29.) beruflich für 1,5 Tage in Stralsund und Rostock liegt mehr oder minder auf meinem Heimweg. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass angeln schwierig sein könnte  aber falls ihr Lust und Zeit habt könnte man sich ja auf ein heissgetränk treffen. Ich weiss jetzt nicht was das für den prof für ein Aufwand wäre aber ein Mini ÜkT hätte viel schönes!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Die Jungs von der SHG Dortmund haben in dem Bereich um Petershagen häufiger auf Barben gefischt, sind zum Teil sogar noch im örtlichen Angelverein. Und in den Stauabschnitten ist das Wasser immer noch einigermaßen stark fließend, habe dort auch schon Barben gefangen. Nur gezielt ist es vor Bremen sehr schwierig. Aber Danke für Dein Unterstüzungsangebot. Allen anderen natürlich auch herzlichen Dank.


----------



## daci7

So Leute - ich muss leider vermelden, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel beitragen werde zur competition ...
Frauchen ist zu schonen und ich hab daher ausgehsperre und Alkoholverbot so dass ich jederzeit fahrbereit bin.
@Professor Tinca : den Bericht zur Bolo-Einweihung wird es noch geben! Aber eventuell nicht mehr dieses Jahr ...
Vielleicht schaffe ich noch schnell ne ukel und ne rotfeder zu stippen die Tage, kann aber nichts versprechen.
Achja: ich war letztens bei Bekannten von Bekannten zu einem probefischen auf Karpfen und Karauschen. Leider bin ich viel zu spät gekommen um selbst ins Geschehen einzugreifen. Die beißzeit ist wohl klar tagsüber... jedenfalls haben mir die Hunter direkt nen ü25pfd Karpfen und eine ü40 Karausche im Sack angeboten ... "für deine Competition" ... komisches Volk


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> So Leute - ich muss leider vermelden, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel beitragen werde zur competition ...
> Frauchen ist zu schonen und ich hab daher ausgehsperre und Alkoholverbot so dass ich jederzeit fahrbereit bin.
> @Professor Tinca : den Bericht zur Bolo-Einweihung wird es noch geben! Aber eventuell nicht mehr dieses Jahr ...
> Vielleicht schaffe ich noch schnell ne ukel und ne rotfeder zu stippen die Tage, kann aber nichts versprechen.
> Achja: ich war letztens bei Bekannten von Bekannten zu einem probefischen auf Karpfen und Karauschen. Leider bin ich viel zu spät gekommen um selbst ins Geschehen einzugreifen. Die beißzeit ist wohl klar tagsüber... jedenfalls haben mir die Hunter direkt nen ü25pfd Karpfen und eine ü40 Karausche im Sack angeboten ... "für deine Competition" ... komisches Volk


Das geht ja gar nicht.Alles Gute für dein Frauchen.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> So Leute - ich muss leider vermelden, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel beitragen werde zur competition ...
> Frauchen ist zu schonen und ich hab daher ausgehsperre und Alkoholverbot so dass ich jederzeit fahrbereit bin.
> @Professor Tinca : den Bericht zur Bolo-Einweihung wird es noch geben! Aber eventuell nicht mehr dieses Jahr ...
> Vielleicht schaffe ich noch schnell ne ukel und ne rotfeder zu stippen die Tage, kann aber nichts versprechen.
> Achja: ich war letztens bei Bekannten von Bekannten zu einem probefischen auf Karpfen und Karauschen. Leider bin ich viel zu spät gekommen um selbst ins Geschehen einzugreifen. Die beißzeit ist wohl klar tagsüber... jedenfalls haben mir die Hunter direkt nen ü25pfd Karpfen und eine ü40 Karausche im Sack angeboten ... "für deine Competition" ... komisches Volk


Wenn die Bäurin husig is, dann muass da Bauer passen! Ich drück die Daumen, dass alles gut geht!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andals Worten kann ich mich nur anschließen. Alles Gute für Euch.


----------



## Andal

"Husig sein" bedeutet übrigens im Salzburgischen kurz vor der Niederkunft.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Du kennst Sachen!


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf und @Professor Tinca - na ein Mini-Ükeltreffen wäre prima. Ich hab die Tage im Kalender notiert und komme Euch gerne entgegen oder so.
Rostock ist Ende November „heimgesucht” von einem Weihnachtsmarkt der Kategorie „laut, lauter, tu mal was in den Glühwein rein” (also besser zu umfahren).


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Du kennst Sachen!


Reste meiner frühen Jugend, die ich zu sehr großen Teilen in der Alpenrepublik verbracht habe.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Petri und schön das Du dein entspanntes Feld- Wald- und WIesenangeln so genossen hast, danke auch für den Bericht und das Du die Chinapin so schön in Szene gesetzt hast

und auch Dir vielen dank @rustaweli für deinen Bericht und ein ganz besonderes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch- Da sieht man auch, das es keinen Allheilköder gibt und vor allem, dass der ANgler dem Köder vertrauen muss, dann klappts auch- wunderbare Maschine hast Du da gefangen.

@daci7 erstaunlich, was die Competition für Kreise zieht, dabei ist sie doch gar keine, sondern lediglich eine (sprecht mir nach): Privat initiierte überregionale Datenerhebung mit Abgleichscharakter hinsichtlich der Wachstumsraten der Ichthyofauna.
Schade das Du nun wichtigeres zu tun hast, aber vielleicht kannst Du Mrs. Daci7 (Bitte Empfehlung unbekannterweise) ja an einen Delkim anschliessen, das machts noch spannender für dich, und würde bestimmt Deine Reaktionszeit verkürzen? Ich Drück Euch die Daumen!


----------



## phirania

So Anfütter Tag Nr 4..
Die guten aus dem Baumarkt für 3,99 €






Und sie sind immer noch vor Ort.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So Anfütter Tag Nr 4..
> Die guten aus dem Baumarkt für 3,99 €
> Anhang anzeigen 329787
> 
> 
> Und sie sind immer noch vor Ort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329788


Kalle da geht was,hole sie raus.


----------



## geomas

@Hering 58 : mal so ganz generell vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche - aber sag mal, Hartmut, gehst Du auch mal selbst zum Friedfisch-Pietschen raus oder reizt Dich nur der Butt an sich?


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> So Anfütter Tag Nr 4..
> Die guten aus dem Baumarkt für 3,99 €
> Anhang anzeigen 329787
> 
> 
> Und sie sind immer noch vor Ort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329788


Die Westlinesachen sollen garnicht mal so mies sein, aber meine Knicklichtpose hat schon vor dem ersten angeln die Segel gestrichen.
Aber krass dass ihr im Herbst noch Baumwichse auf dem Wasser habt, ich wünsch dir Petri Heil!

@daci7 wir freuen uns über ein Foto mit Maßband und TdÜ Logo  ich drück die Daumen, alles Gute! In der Nacht vor der Niederkunft war ich noch Aalangeln, das hat den Tag nicht einfacher gemacht

@geomas danke für den Warnhinweis, jetzt muss ich nur gucken was Profistan für ein Umweg wäre wenn der Kollege sich meldet


----------



## phirania

Hof





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kalle da geht was,hole sie raus.



Hoffe das der Kollege schnell wieder gesund ist.
Alleine brauch ich da sonst nicht hin 
Samstag sollte der Ansitz starten.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> So Anfütter Tag Nr 4..
> Und sie sind immer noch vor Ort.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kalle da geht was,hole sie raus.



Hartmut hat recht, auf zum Angriff, das wird ganz sicher was,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hier noch die Schleien von Gestern, gab es 15 Stück von. Sehen sonst anders aus, macht aber nichts!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hier noch die Schleien von Gestern, gab es 15 Stück von. Sehen sonst anders aus, macht aber nichts!



Also diese cleveren Tincas versuchen jeden Trick.. Petri, FF!


----------



## geomas

^^ Aber Großmutter, warum hast Du so große Augen? Und nen Rüsselmaul hast Du auch?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Echte Monster, @Fantastic Fishing. Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Echte Monster, @Fantastic Fishing. Petri!


 
Mein Sidetray ist super!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mein Sidetray ist super!



Und zum Glück kein neuzeitliches „Monsta” sondern ein brav altmodisches „Monster”. „Monstrum” wäre natürlich noch schöner.
Ich bin unterangelt und geh mal besser fix zum Fluß nebenan...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Und zum Glück kein neuzeitliches „Monsta” sondern ein brav altmodisches „Monster”. „Monstrum” wäre natürlich noch schöner.
> Ich bin unterangelt und geh mal besser fix zum Fluß nebenan...



Abwarten, wir kennen die Hersteller doch alle. Dieses Teil ist aber so praktisch und zeitgleich günstig, das es sowieso bald vom Markt verschwindet.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Westlinesachen sollen garnicht mal so mies sein, aber meine Knicklichtpose hat schon vor dem ersten angeln die Segel gestrichen.
> Aber krass dass ihr im Herbst noch Baumwichse auf dem Wasser habt, ich wünsch dir Petri Heil!
> 
> @daci7 wir freuen uns über ein Foto mit Maßband und TdÜ Logo  ich drück die Daumen, alles Gute! In der Nacht vor der Niederkunft war ich noch Aalangeln, das hat den Tag nicht einfacher gemacht
> 
> @geomas danke für den Warnhinweis, jetzt muss ich nur gucken was Profistan für ein Umweg wäre wenn der Kollege sich meldet



Ja das mit den Pollen auf dem Wasser wird noch für Ärger sorgen.
Werde ich wohl die Schnur absenken müssen.
Aber wird schon noch gehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri Ff 

@daci7 , alles gute für deine bessere Hälfte


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Petri Ff
> 
> @geomas, alles gute für deine bessere Hälfte


Du meinst daci


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @geomas, alles gute für deine bessere Hälfte



Eieiei, jetzt dreht sichs wieder, das Ükekheiratskarussell!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Eieiei, jetzt dreht sichs wieder, das Ükekheiratskarussell!


Aber ich sags euch gleich ... ich schau maximal zu!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Aber ich sags euch gleich ... ich schau maximal zu!


"Stört's euch wenn ich masturbiere?" 

SCNR


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Stört's euch wenn ich masturbiere?"
> 
> SCNR


Sei aber leise dabei!


----------



## Minimax

Ach, Jungs, also manchmal, wisst ihr.. jungs, jungs, jungs..


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du meinst daci


Danke dir, sehr aufmerksam 
Habs korrigiert


----------



## Tobias85

@daci7, von mir dann auch schon mal alles Gute für die anstehende Geburt. 




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Die Jungs von der SHG Dortmund haben in dem Bereich um Petershagen häufiger auf Barben gefischt, sind zum Teil sogar noch im örtlichen Angelverein. Und in den Stauabschnitten ist das Wasser immer noch einigermaßen stark fließend, habe dort auch schon Barben gefangen. Nur gezielt ist es vor Bremen sehr schwierig. Aber Danke für Dein Unterstüzungsangebot. Allen anderen natürlich auch herzlichen Dank.



Redest du von den Stauabschnitten unterhalb von Petershagen? Direkt oberhalb von Petershagen würde ich das absolut nicht als einigermaßen stark fließend bezeichnen. Aber du kannst auf jeden Fall gerne Bescheid sagen, wenn du hier bist, vielleicht hab ich ja Zeit und kann vorbeikommen, wenn du magst. Oder setze mich selbst ne Ecke weiter hin - hab mit den Barben ja auch noch eine Rechnung offen. 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hier noch die Schleien von Gestern, gab es 15 Stück von. Sehen sonst anders aus, macht aber nichts!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329789



Ziemlich schmale Schleien habt ihr da an der Elbe. Hau da mal mehr Futter rein, damit die wieder Fleisch auf die Rippen bekommen- Petri!


----------



## Tricast

Warst wohl gerade mit Popcorn beschäftigt und hast bei Mutti im Küchenschrank gestöbert wegen Paniermehl, Haferflocken und Konfitüre. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Hab mir die Örtlichkeiten auf Google Earth angesehen. Unterhalb der Brücke in Petershagen gibt es eine schöne langgezogene Außenkurve. Die Buhnen sehen vielversprechend aus. Da könnte ich mir einen Barbenansitz vorstellen. Aber Minden ist natürlich auch nur einen Katzensprung entfernt. Können wir ja noch mal bekakeln. Ich habe vom 21.9 bis 4.10 Urlaub. Die erste Woche bin ich auf Fehmarn, am Einheitstag an der Elbe, alle anderen Tagen wären möglich.


----------



## Tobias85

Bei mir gabs heute auch Zuwachs: Nachdem ich mich die Tage im Ükel Cup nach Feederruten erkundigt hatte und Georg mir dann angeboten hatte, mir seine nicht mehr benötigte leichte Feederrute gegen Versandkosten zu überlassen, durfte ich sie heute voller Vorfreude in Empfang nehmen.

Eine_ Byron Grey Shadow_ in 12 ft. mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 25g und geeignet für Schnurstärken "up to 5kg". Das ganze 3-geteilt, für mich also ideal. Sicher keine Rute von Welt wie eine Drennan oder Browning, aber trotzdem ein feines, straffes Stöckchen, das heute schon beweisen durfte, dass es auch (leere) 40g-Körbe problemlos auf 50m rausfeuern kann. Neben den beiden Feederspitzen lagen außerdem noch zwei Schwingspitzen sowie eine Wechselspitze mit dem notwendigen Gewinde für eben diese bei, so dass ich die Schwingspitzenangelei auch endlich mal ausprobieren kann.

Was Georg nicht wissen konnte ist, dass die Spitzen sogar die gleichen Durchmesser haben wie die meiner alten, schweren Rute, und die Feederspitzenstärken sich perfekt zwischen meinen alten Spitzen eingliedern.

Ich freue mich schon drauf, die Rute bald einzuweihen und möchte mich hiermit nochmal ausdrücklich bei Georg bedanken!


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Das klingt doch ganz gut, von meiner Seite ließe sich das bestimmt einrichten


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sicher keine Rute von Welt



Glückwunsch zur Rute und ausserdem war Byron garnichtmal so uncool,
und jeder Stock den ein Ükel für gut befindet und führt, ist weit über blasse Markennamen hinaus aufgestiegen, umso mehr, wenn die Objekte als Gabe unter den Helden zirkulieren und Mana gewinnen. (Siehe dazu Gabentausch, archaischer/ Ilias/ M. Mauss)
Würde einer aus unserer Runde im Januar eine Riverman/Kogha/Cormoran Allroundtele kaufen, sie einige Male fischen und sie an den nächsten Ükel verschicken, der das gleiche tut, man hätte im Herbst eine vor Macht, Force, Mana, Heil etc. brummende, Blitze schleudernde Wunderrute, der Stoff von Legenden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca und alle anderen, die sich auch dafür interessieren: Da blättere ich mich durch den heute gekommen Sonderangebote-Katalog vom Gerlinger und was finde ich auf Seite 80? Die Magna Special Feeder von Balzer in 3,9 m und bis 145 Gramm WG. Da haben die doch tatsächlich noch ein paar dieser Stöcker mit den Seitenspitzen, die es eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr gibt, auf dem Dachboden gefunden. Sollen109,90 Eiro kosten. Wenn ihr auf der Internetseite die Bestellnummer 44402 eingebt, solltet ihr ein Blick auf die Rute werfen können.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da haben die doch tatsächlich noch ein paar dieser Stöcker mit den Seitenspitzen, die es eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr gibt, auf dem Dachboden gefunden.


Ich wär mal sehr scharf auf so eine Seitenspitze, aber gleivch ne ganze Rute, und dann noch so ein Trumm? Aber interessant das da noch so ne Charge aufgetaucht ist, danke fürs Teilen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter: Das klingt doch ganz gut, von meiner Seite ließe sich das bestimmt einrichten


Ich melde mich einge Tage vorher bei Dir.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> umso mehr, wenn die Objekte als Gabe unter den Helden zirkulieren und Mana gewinnen



Das ist sowieso ein Grund, wieso die Rute einen Ehrenplatz bei mir bekommen wird. Von einem Ükel an einen Ükel weitergereicht zu werden macht sie alleine schon zu etwas Besonderem.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso ein Grund, wieso die Rute einen Ehrenplatz bei mir bekommen wird. Von einem Ükel an einen Ükel weitergereicht zu werden macht sie alleine schon zu etwas Besonderem.


Wir wollen sein ein einzig Volk von Brüdern


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wär mal sehr scharf auf so eine Seitenspitze, aber gleivch ne ganze Rute, und dann noch so ein Trumm? Aber interessant das da noch so ne Charge aufgetaucht ist, danke fürs Teilen


Nachdem ich unserem Professor im Frühjahr einen wiedergefundenen Satz Seitenspitzen geschickt habe, fand ich doch einige Wochen später in den Tiefen meiner Angelabteilung noch einen Satz Seitenspitzen. Wenn Du eine haben willst, schicke ich sie Dir @Minimax .


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine haben willst, schicke ich sie Dir @Minimax .



oh, oh, das wäre toll. vielen lieben Dank! Ich schreib Dir flugs ne PN,
herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Rute und ausserdem war Byron garnichtmal so uncool,
> und jeder Stock den ein Ükel für gut befindet und führt, ist weit über blasse Markennamen hinaus aufgestiegen, umso mehr, wenn die Objekte als Gabe unter den Helden zirkulieren und Mana gewinnen. (Siehe dazu Gabentausch, archaischer/ Ilias/ M. Mauss)
> Würde einer aus unserer Runde im Januar eine Riverman/Kogha/Cormoran Allroundtele kaufen, sie einige Male fischen und sie an den nächsten Ükel verschicken, der das gleiche tut, man hätte im Herbst eine vor Macht, Force, Mana, Heil etc. brummende, Blitze schleudernde Wunderrute, der Stoff von Legenden.


Das klingt ja schon fast nach einer Ankündigung 
Der Wanderpokal für die Ükel-Competition ist eine Kogha-Tele-Pilk. Und jeder Gewinner wird in den Blank eingraviert nachdem er mit ebendieser Rute erfolgreich einen Friedfisch bezwungen hat


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> ...und weil es thematisch paßt: das Sensas Tripod (#22339) wirkt wie im Werken-Unterricht von Drittklässlern zusammengebastelt.



Ähnliches hab ich auch, irgendein Noname-Teil für'n 10er, welches durchaus seinen Job macht für den schmalen Taler.
Ich nutze das allerdings nur sporadisch, zb wenn ich am MLK mal anner Spundwand ansitze. Am Fluss wär das aber nix, dafür isses halt zu klein um die Ruten steil hinzustellen.

Was mir am Korum bisher aufgefallen ist, das es keinen Haken hat, wo man noch nen Gewicht anhängen könnte...halt so wie bei klassischen Dreibeinen.
Ob das nun nen Negativpunkt ist wird ein kommender Praxistest halt zeigen. Ich könnt mir aber aufgrund der Geometrie und wirkenden Kräften durchaus vorstellen, das ein fehlender Haken womöglich nicht vermisst wird.

Alles andre gefällt mir bisher ausgesprochen gut, saubere Verarbeitung, wiegt nichtmal 2kg, die Schnappverschlüsse sitzen super (hatte ich bei einem anderen ganz schnell inner Hand) und die Doppelspitze am Ende spricht für gute mögliche Bodenverankerung.
Was ich auch toll finde und vorher so nicht herausgelesen hatte, sind die beiden Aufnahmen für die Buzzer Bars. Das sind quasi auch Schnellverschlüsse mit genormten Gewinde, man kann da also auch nach Bedarf völlig andere Auflagen/Buzzer Bars draufschrauben, zb wenn einem die beigefügten 30/38cm Bars in der Breite nicht reichen, man 3  Ruten fischen will oder oder oder.
Man schraubt die Auflagen halt rein und kann sie ganz einfach mittels Schnellverschluss vom Tripod abmontieren, ohne dauerndes Auf-und Abschrauben.

Ich glaube Korum hat diese Schnellwechseladapter auch separat im Programm, muss ich wohl mal nach googlen, weils besser und fester sitzt wie die bekannten wackligen Schnellwechseladapter.


----------



## Matrix85

daci7 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon fast nach einer Ankündigung
> Der Wanderpokal für die Ükel-Competition ist eine Kogha-Tele-Pilk. Und jeder Gewinner wird in den Blank eingraviert nachdem er mit ebendieser Rute erfolgreich einen Friedfisch bezwungen hat


Welche Rolle und welche Schnur würden zu dieser Rute passen?


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Stört's euch wenn ich masturbiere?"
> 
> SCNR



Aber Händewaschen nicht vergessen.....


----------



## phirania

Angelplatz ist abgesichert fürs Wochenende:
Blick von der Insel.....


----------



## Minimax

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Welche Rolle und welche Schnur würden zu dieser Rute passen?



Mein Lieber, wenn die Ükels reihum mit dieser fraglichen Excalibur geangelt haben, dann braucht sie derlei Firlefanz nicht mehr, dann zieht sie die Kapitalen mit einer Schnur aus Licht und einer Rolle aus Sternenstaub.

Und am Ende kriegt sie ein Jugendfischereischeinbesitzer/in aus einem der vielen Ükellehen, der sich würdig gezeigt hat. Also nicht die Rotznase von der Brücke an meinem Flüsschen.

@Ükels, mir gefällt der Gedanke, ich recherchier mal ein bisserl..


----------



## geomas

Hier ist ja was los!

Ich war am Abend am Fluß nebenan, diesmal mit ner schönen alten Matchrute, die seltsamerweise seit langem mit einer ABU Kapselrolle von fragwürdigen Laufeigenschaften verkuppelt ist.
Nun ja, ansonsten leichtes Gepäck: die kürzlich vorgestellte Umhängetasche, Kescher, Billig-Hocker und das kürzlich geschmähte Sensas-Dreibein leisteten der 4teiligen Matchrute Gesellschaft.
Den seit Wochen im Kühlschrank lagernden Mais hab ich mit etwas Scopex-Aroma aufgepeppt und außerdem noch Maden mit ans Wasser geschleppt. (ein Reim! ein Reim!)

Wunderbares Spätsommer-Wetter, wie gestern, nur mit sehr viel weniger Wind und noch mehr Sonne. Erstmal lose mit Mais vorgefüttert, gelotet und dann ab ins Wasser mit dem leckeren Scopex-Mais am reklativ großen, dünndrahtigen Haken. Kleiner Crystal-Waggler, 3Pfund-Maxima auf der Rolle, später mit nem entsprechend feineren Vorfach.
Wie gestern schon am Teich so tat sich auch heute am Fluß zunächst nichts.

Die Kanupolo-Spieler machten sich warm - die trainieren ganz in der Nähe meines Swims. Also ein paar Meter zur Seite, dichter ran an den kleinen Sportboothafen.
Auch hier tat sich nichts, also nach angemessener Kunstpause einen kleinen Haken montiert (Drennan Carbon Match, Größe 16, hab ich ne Weile nicht mehr benutzt) und schnell mal ne Maden/Caster-Kombi aufgezogen.
Schnell ein paar lose Maden und Caster ins Wasser, die Montage folgte wenig später. Direkt nach dem Einwerfen wanderte die Pose seitlich weg, ein Ukelei von knapp über 16cm war also als erster am Köder.
Da ich ja meistens mit pflanzlichen Ködern oder Pellets geangelt habe, war dieser Ükel mein Jahresbester. Es folgten eine „Güster”, die sich nach dem Fang der nächsten Güster nachträglich als Miniatur-Brassen entpuppen sollte (ich seh manchmal nicht so genau hin), etliche kleine Plötz, Ükel und Güstern.
Rotfedern und Barsche wollten heute nicht.






Das geschmähte Dreibein diente zunächst als vordere, dann als hintere Rutenablage.
Es hat funktioniert, aber wir beide werden wohl keine Freunde fürs Leben werden.





Die alte Edel-Matche mit dem schönen Korkgriff hat sich super angefühlt nach der Zeit mit der Budget-Bolo.
Die ABU-Kapselrolle lieb ich für die Schnurfreigabe und die Größe - den Rest der Rolle bewerte ich mit xvzyy__tt!





Kanupolo-Spieler im Training hinter „meinem Swim”. Das ist ne echt fetzige Sportart. Heute waren nicht so viele Spieler am Start, so daß sie nur auf 1 (schwimmendes) Tor spielten.
Der Mond stand rund und voll und tief über der Warnow. Wenig später hab ich eingepackt.


----------



## daci7

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Welche Rolle und welche Schnur würden zu dieser Rute passen?


Das Plastemonster von El Potto oder die Ükelpin


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> @Hering 58 : mal so ganz generell vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche - aber sag mal, Hartmut, gehst Du auch mal selbst zum Friedfisch-Pietschen raus oder reizt Dich nur der Butt an sich?


Mich reizt ABBA nur der Butt.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mich reizt ABBA nur der Butt.



Na dann viel Erfolg mit dem Butt, Hartmut. Sind schon liebenswerte Biester, die Platten...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg mit dem Butt, Hartmut. Sind schon liebenswerte Biester, die Platten...


Danke Georg .


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Georg! Scheint ja so, als wäre Mais bei deinen Fischen inzwischen komplett abgeschrieben für dieses Jahr.


----------



## geomas

^ Petri dank! Nach der Angelei (und sparsamsten Fütterei) mit Maden lief auch Mais wieder. 
Aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie Made und/oder Caster.
Abschreiben mag ich den Mais für dieses Jahr noch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas, ein schöner Bericht, mit tollen Bildern, hab vielen Dank dafür, und natürlch ein herzliches Petri,
Ja, die Rotfedern, man lernt sie trotz ihrer Pracht erst zu schätzen, wenns zu spät ist, jetzt sind die letzten Tage, in denen wir den herrlichen Cloisonné Fibeln nachstellen können.
MIt der neuen ABU hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt vor langer Zeit, vor allem da sie überreich mit Ersatzspulen ausgestattet ist. Aber ich fremdle ja mit Kapselrollen. Interessant war das bei meiner Recherche ich auf sehr viele kritische Stimmen gestossen bin- ich habs erstmal auf das typische Traditionalisten-MiMiMi geschoben. Aber wenn heute selbst Du als Rollenversteher und -verzeiher kritisch bleibst.. Na, vielleicht wird ich mich irgendwann mal  mit dem Konzept anfreunden. Nicht.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas, ein schöner Bericht, mit tollen Bildern, hab vielen Dank dafür, und natürlch ein herzliches Petri,
> Ja, die Rotfedern, man lernt sie trotz ihrer Pracht erst zu schätzen, wenns zu spät ist, jetzt sind die letzten Tage, in denen wir den herrlichen Cloisonné Fibeln nachstellen können.
> MIt der neuen ABU hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt vor langer Zeit, vor allem da sie überreich mit Ersatzspulen ausgestattet ist. Aber ich fremdle ja mit Kapselrollen. Interessant war das bei meiner Recherche ich auf sehr viele kritische Stimmen gestossen bin- ich habs erstmal auf das typische Traditionalisten-MiMiMi geschoben. Aber wenn heute selbst Du als Rollenversteher und -verzeiher kritisch bleibst.. Na, vielleicht wird ich mich irgendwann mal  mit dem Konzept anfreunden. Nicht.
> hg
> Minimax



Danke! 

Rotfedern hab ich auch schon mitten im Winter auf Mais gefangen. Für den Fluß nebenan müßte ich wohl an der Taktik feilen, um die Goldbarren (jetzt) gezielt zu fangen.

An dieser ABU (andere Kapselrollen hab ich nie probiert) stören mich Getriebe und Bremse. Die Rolle läuft zu leicht, zu leierig. Und die Bremse wird immer ein Rätsel für mich bleiben. Ich hab ja kürzlich ein paar sehr billige Okumas erstanden, die sind um viele Klassen besser als diese ABU.
Ich habs hier schon ein paar Mal beschrieben: das leichte Abbremsen der Schnur beim Auswerfen um die Montage zu strecken („Feathering the Line”) geht mit keiner anderen Rolle besser als mit der Kapselrolle. Und die Einhand-Schnurfreigabe vorm Auswerfen ist Sahne. 

Vielleicht probier ich bei Gelegenheit mal ne andere Kapselrolle, die von Andal hochgelobte DAM zum Beispiel oder ne Daiwa.


----------



## Professor Tinca

AchdumeineGüte......habt ihr Meter gemacht.

Ich war gestern abend angeln und konnte nicht reingucken weil kein Handyempfang war.
Gebissen haben nur Nanos - soviel dazu.

Petri Heil allen, die erfolgreich waren!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca und alle anderen, die sich auch dafür interessieren: Da blättere ich mich durch den heute gekommen Sonderangebote-Katalog vom Gerlinger und was finde ich auf Seite 80? Die Magna Special Feeder von Balzer in 3,9 m und bis 145 Gramm WG. Da haben die doch tatsächlich noch ein paar dieser Stöcker mit den Seitenspitzen, die es eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr gibt, auf dem Dachboden gefunden. Sollen109,90 Eiro kosten. Wenn ihr auf der Internetseite die Bestellnummer 44402 eingebt, solltet ihr ein Blick auf die Rute werfen können.



Den Knüppel hat Gerlinger schon länger drin und ist auch kein Wunder, dass se die nicht loswerden.
Das hat Abmaße und Gewicht eines ausgewachsenen Laternenpfahles.

Nichts für's feine Feedern sonder 'n pfundschwerer Aalkran!

Ich hatte mal ne 3m Matchfeeder mit Seitenspitzen. Die war wirklich leicht und klasse!
Die sollte  Balzer mal dringend wieder neu auflegen anstatt diese 3,90 und noch länger Prügel.
Die gibt's ja wie Sand am Meer, nur kürzere/leichtere sind ne Marktlücke.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> So Leute - ich muss leider vermelden, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel beitragen werde zur competition ...
> Frauchen ist zu schonen und ich hab daher ausgehsperre und Alkoholverbot so dass ich jederzeit fahrbereit bin.
> @Professor Tinca : den Bericht zur Bolo-Einweihung wird es noch geben! Aber eventuell nicht mehr dieses Jahr ...
> Vielleicht schaffe ich noch schnell ne ukel und ne rotfeder zu stippen die Tage, kann aber nichts versprechen.
> Achja: ich war letztens bei Bekannten von Bekannten zu einem probefischen auf Karpfen und Karauschen. Leider bin ich viel zu spät gekommen um selbst ins Geschehen einzugreifen. Die beißzeit ist wohl klar tagsüber... jedenfalls haben mir die Hunter direkt nen ü25pfd Karpfen und eine ü40 Karausche im Sack angeboten ... "für deine Competition" ... komisches Volk





Das ist schade @daci7 !

Auf deinen Bericht zum Boloangeln freue ich mich schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas und @Professor Tinca ich bin Ende November (28. Und 29.) beruflich für 1,5 Tage in Stralsund und Rostock liegt mehr oder minder auf meinem Heimweg. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass angeln schwierig sein könnte  aber falls ihr Lust und Zeit habt könnte man sich ja auf ein heissgetränk treffen. Ich weiss jetzt nicht was das für den prof für ein Aufwand wäre aber ein Mini ÜkT hätte viel schönes!



Das müssen wir mal in ner PN-Gruppe genauer besprechen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich hatte früher auch welche um die 3 m. Das Wurfgewicht lag, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bei 60 Gr. Und die Ruten hatten einen herrlich grün lackierten Blank.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meine war schwarz und hatte bis 95gr. WG wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri, Georg! Scheint ja so, als wäre Mais bei deinen Fischen inzwischen komplett abgeschrieben für dieses Jahr.



Bei mir geht auf Made nur Kleinfisch,der Rest geht nur auf Mais und Pellets.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gerade hat die Postfrau geklingelt und siehe da, ein neuer Setzkescher hat seine Weg zu mir gefunden.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und so ohne Tüte....


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und so ohne Tüte.



Hallo, auf dem Aufnäher steht Carp drauf, ist der Setzkescher größer als andere und für welche Fischgröße würde der gehen??


----------



## Kochtopf

Naja  das wird einer für die englischen commercials sein, aber mit dinsmore macht man meiner Erfahrung nach nix verkehrt


----------



## Kochtopf

Zwoppelpost


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo, auf dem Aufnäher steht Carp drauf, ist der Setzkescher größer als andere und für welche Fischgröße würde der gehen??



Normale Größe aber mal kein grünes Netz.
Dieses Modderbraun sieht so schön altmodisch aus, wie die Kescher früher.

Ich wollte mal n neuen. 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Dinsmores-F...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Professor Tinca

PS: Bei 22 Flocken hat der Verkäufer eingeloggt .


----------



## geomas

Ich find den Setzkescher optisch auch angenehm altmodisch, Glückwunsch zum Schnapper!


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und so ohne Tüte....
> Anhang anzeigen 329827


Sind Setzkescher bei euch erlaubt?In HH sind die Verboten.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sind Setzkescher bei euch erlaubt?In HH sind die Verboten.



In den LAV-Verbandsgewässer hier in MV sind „geeignete Setzkescher” zur Hälterung von Fischen, die „der Aneignung unterliegen”, gestattet.
Die Hälterung soll nicht mehr als einen Kalendertag betragen.

PS: was „geeignet” nun konkret bedeutet wurde von Seiten des LAV (meines Wissens) nicht genauer ausgeführt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Normale Größe aber mal kein grünes Netz.
> Dieses Modderbraun sieht so schön altmodisch aus, wie die Kescher früher.
> 
> Ich wollte mal n neuen.



Danke! Ja, sieht richtig Old-Schoolmäßig aus, dachte er wäre etwas größer als mein jetziger.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sind Setzkescher bei euch erlaubt?*In HH sind die Verboten*.



Son Mist!
Willste abends vertrocknete oder gammelige Fische mitnehmen wenn du ne Weile geangelt hast?
Gerade im Sommer.

Hier zu Glück erlaubt!


----------



## Hecht100+

Da hilft dann nur Kühlbox mit viel Eis


----------



## Andal

Einen Setzkescher sehe ich als Hilfsmittel bei einem Hegefischen ja noch ein, oder wenn der Fisch auch am Ende noch entnommen wird. Aber sonst gilt für mich FFF. Fangen, freuen, freilassen.

Aber... ich will den Setzkescher auch keinem madig machen. Soll jeder, wie er meint!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich bei uns am Forellensee morgen die erste um 7.00 Uhr fange und soll sie dann bis 19.00 Uhr nicht ausgenommen auf Eis liegen lassen, dann lieber im Setzkescher und um 18.00 Uhr schlachten. Ansonsten stimme ich @Andal zu, FFF.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei uns am *Forellensee* morgen die erste um 7.00 Uhr fange und soll sie dann bis 19.00 Uhr nicht ausgenommen auf Eis liegen lassen, dann lieber im Setzkescher und um 18.00 Uhr schlachten. Ansonsten stimme ich @Andal zu, FFF.



Da ist schon der erste Fehler ^^


----------



## Hecht100+

Warum, Naturbaggersee mit Rotaugen, Brassen, Karpfen, Hechte, Zander, Giebel, Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Gründlingen, Grasfischen, Schleien und was weiß ich noch. Und eben Forellen, die eingesetzt werden.


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch zum Setzkescher, @Professor Tinca !
Gefällt mir. War heute auch kurz während des Heimwegs auf einen Zwischenstopp im Angelladen und hab mir welche angeschaut. Aber nix passendes gefunden. Werde mir jedenfalls auch noch einen zulegen. Eine Stippe/Kopfrute, Breadpunch in verschiedenen Größen sowie Nubsies durften aber mit. Morgen geht es mit Sohnemann raus auf Rotaugen, jeder nur eine Kopfrute und wir widmen uns nur dem Thema Brotflocke.


----------



## geomas

Na dann viel Erfolg Euch beiden Stippern, @rustaweli !


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas !
Bin echt mal gespannt. Hatte schon die letzten Male das Gefühl, daß wir mit einer Stippe auf Rotaugen&Co besser aufgestellt wären, zumindest von Frühling bis Herbst. Theoretisch scheint mir ein Kopfrute schneller, passender. Wir werden sehen. Befinde mich noch völlig im Flockenrausch nach dem Fang und wundervollem Drill des Dickkopfes auf eben diesen/dieser. Habe auch mal ein Video von meinem Angel,- u Naturmessias Chris Yates gesehen(der Herr sehe es mir nach und weiß wie ich es meine), wo sein Freund auch mit Flocke und Brot im Futterkörbchen sehr schön fing. Kann es nur just diesen Moment nicht zuordnen. Habe gestern und heute auf Arbeit noch viel Zeit gehabt im Netz zu lesen und um mir ein paar tolle Info's zu holen. Könnte, wie gesagt "könnte", tatsächlich mein Lieblingsköder werden. Daher die verschiedenen Breadpunches (schreibt man das so?) und eine 2. Stippe. Auch angefüttert wird punktgenau von Sohn und mir mit einzig aus Brot bestehenden Futterbällen. Nur nen Setzkescher fand ich nicht.
Freuen uns schon sehr und ich werde berichten.

Petri Euch Allen!


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli- Ein Vater und Sohn Angel tag gefällt mir gut.Viel Glück und Spaß euch beiden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und so ohne Tüte....
> Anhang anzeigen 329827


Wie lang ist der denn Professore?


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der denn Professore?


Das ist eine gute Frage.


----------



## rustaweli

Also, ich darf doch bitten, werte Ükelfreunde!
Kontenance liebe Gentlemen, Kontenance!


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der denn Professore?



Das möchte ich eigentlich für mich behalten um keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe auszulösen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mein neuer Setzkescher ist übrigens 2,50m x 0,5m x 0,4m .


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein neuer Setzkescher ist übrigens 2,50m x 0,5m x 0,4m .


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das möchte ich eigentlich für mich behalten um keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe auszulösen.


Der ist gut Professor.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein neuer Setzkescher ist übrigens 2,50m x 0,5m x 0,4m .


Meinte auch den Setzkescher tststs


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der denn Professore?



Der taucht schon bei den Pythons auf:


----------



## feederbrassen

Morgen geht's ja an den Rhein und mein Kompagnon schwebt einen halben Meter über der Erde 
Hoffentlich schĺägt die Euphori  für ihn nicht in Frust um.
Der Rhein ist ja schon vordernd aber
ach Watt das wird schon. 
Er wird schon auf seine Kosten kommen. 
Und ich kann bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht noch was für die Competiton beisteuern 
Wie es auch wird, ich werde berichten


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eine Stippe/Kopfrute, Breadpunch in verschiedenen Größen sowie Nubsies durften aber mit. Morgen geht es mit Sohnemann raus auf Rotaugen, jeder nur eine Kopfrute und wir widmen uns nur dem Thema Brotflocke.



Ich finds immer spannend, mich ganz auf eine neue Methode oder einen neuen Köder zu konzentrieren und erst gar nichts anderes mitzunehmen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg morgen 

Ich war heute für ne Stunde los und hab die Byron richtig eingeweiht, ein Rotauge gab sich die Ehre. Hatte aber wohl keine Lust auf Party an Deck und ist knapp unter Land vom Haken gehüpft. Hat Spaß gemacht, mit der Rute merke ich endlich mal direkt nach dem Anschlag, ob was hängt - und nicht erst 5 m vorm Ufer wie beim alten Wabbelstock.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schön Tobi!

Weiter so. Gutes Angelzeug macht mehr Spaß als unangepasster Krempel.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen : ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht vom Rhein, also viel Erfolg für Dich und Deinen Kumpel.

@Tobias85 : ich freu mich sehr, daß Dir die Rute gefällt. Ich fand sie irgendwie „unverbindlich” und so fristete sie als 3-teilige Rute ein Dasein als Reserve der Reserve.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas bei dir hatte die Rute auch noch kein Mojo - das kam erst durch den Gabentausch, ein flüchtiger Schatten von Yates und Walker - gebenedeit seien ihre Namen - ist durch den Akt brüderlicher Liebe auf sie gefallen


----------



## Matrix85

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Morgen geht's ja an den Rhein und mein Kompagnon schwebt einen halben Meter über der Erde
> Hoffentlich schĺägt die Euphori  für ihn nicht in Frust um.
> Der Rhein ist ja schon vordernd aber
> ach Watt das wird schon.
> Er wird schon auf seine Kosten kommen.
> Und ich kann bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht noch was für die Competiton beisteuern
> Wie es auch wird, ich werde berichten


Viel Erfolg für morgen! 
Die  Euphori endet meist wenn der erste Korb in den Steinen hängt und die Montage sich verabschiedet 
Aber er hat ja zum Glück dich dabei . 
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas bei dir hatte die Rute auch noch kein *Mojo *-



Kann man kaufen und selbst draufstreuen: MOJO


----------



## Tobias85

Ihre Zeit der Unverbindlichkeit ist auf jeden Fall jetzt vorbei  Und leicht ist sie...mit Spitze hat sie nur 183g auf die Waage gebracht. 




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön Tobi!
> 
> Weiter so. Gutes Angelzeug macht mehr Spaß als unangepasster Krempel.



Ja, Georg hat mich jetzt versaut...jetzt kann ich mir nie wieder billige Krempel holen und mir einreden, dass man den Unterschied ja eh nicht merkt


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man kaufen und selbst draufstreuen: MOJO


----------



## Hering 58

Viel Erfolg und Petri für morgen-feederbrassen


----------



## Andal

Ich habe heute morgen mal meine neue alte Kombo ans Wasser geführt. Auf den am Grund treibenden Dendro gingen zwar nur Grundeln. Aber das war mir von Haus aus bewußt. Es ist sehr schön, mal wieder das beruhigende Klickern der Sperrklinken zu hören. Und mit dem 15 gr. Eggsinker, dem einfachen Wirbel und einem 18er Vorfach ließ sich auch trefflich und weit werfen. Da wurden glatt wieder Erinnerungen wach. So "altes Zeug" macht große Freude!

Nächste Woche werd ich wieder zu meinen üblichen Abendzeiten ausrücken und dann geht auch wieder mehr. Wenn die Grundeln zur Heia schwimmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man kaufen und selbst draufstreuen: MOJO


Cretin!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Cretin!


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend bescherte mir der Fluß nebenan etliche kleine Plötz, Güstern und einen sehr schlanken Aland. 
Kein Ükel zeigte Interesse an Maden und/oder Caster. Der Mais blieb im „Kühlfach” der Roooving Bag.

Die ABU-Kapselrolle demonstrierte Unmut über mein rein akademisches Interesse an der Daiwa Harrier 125M 
(aktuell relativ günstig bei AnglingDirect) und produzierte intern die Mutter aller Perücken.






no good

Hab dann neu montiert und mit verschiedenen kleinen Haken experimentiert. Die (vergleichsweise) kleinen Drennan Carbon Match und Fine Match, beide Größe 16, sind mir einfach zu fummelig klein beim Anködern und Haken lösen. Besser gefallen hat mir ein alter roter DAM SUMO 6562 Gr. 12, der vermutlich von Gamakatsu stammt.


----------



## Andal

Wundert mich. Kapselrollen neigen ja am allerwenigsten dazu, einen Fitz zu produzieren.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wundert mich. Kapselrollen neigen ja am allerwenigsten dazu, einen Fitz zu produzieren.



Laß mich nur machen...


Da muß sich durch Unachtsamkeit lose Schnur angehäuft haben. Ich werd drauf achten in Zukunft und auch öfters mal richtig auswerfen. Meistens pendele ich die Montage nur locker raus.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Besser gefallen hat mir ein alter roter DAM SUMO 6562 Gr. 12, der vermutlich von Gamakatsu stammt.



Oh, mit *exakt *denen hab ich in meiner Jugend immer am Döbelbach geangelt, da werden Erinnerungen wach... 


Andal, schön, dass deine neue Kombi so gut harmoniert


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, mit *exakt *denen hab ich in meiner Jugend immer am Döbelbach geangelt, da werden Erinnerungen wach...
> 
> 
> Andal, schön, dass deine neue Kombi so gut harmoniert


Danke. Es ist halt der Gedanke an "alte Zeiten", der bei so etwas immer mitfischt, wobei ich sonst eher nicht der Nostalgiker bin. Voll der Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit zu schauen, bringt halt selten was. Ausser man ist ein echter Wiener.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, mit *exakt *denen hab ich in meiner Jugend immer am Döbelbach geangelt, da werden Erinnerungen wach...
> 
> 
> Andal, schön, dass deine neue Kombi so gut harmoniert




Ich mag die alten Gamakatsu-Haken und flöhe die Angelläden immer danach durch. Ich kann Dir welche schicken. 
Und dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich für unseren begnadeten Bastler @dawurzelsepp auch noch drei Päckchen „Sumos” auf dem Tisch zu liegen habe...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ein alter roter DAM SUMO 6562 Gr. 12, der vermutlich von Gamakatsu stammt.




Hast mal n Bild von dem Haken, bitte?


----------



## Tricast

Die Byron ist schon nicht ohne denn sowas fischt nicht jeder und nur die wenigsten haben eine Byron im Futteral. Und was ich noch von früher erinnere haben die auch nicht die schlechtesten Teile verbauen lassen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Byron hat eine sehr wertige Verarbeitung. Aber auch horrende UVP's im Vergleich zu den Preisen, für die am Ende abgegeben wird. Nichts desto Trotz, sehr schöne Ruten!


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast mal n Bild von dem Haken, bitte?








schlechtes Foto - der Schatten macht die Haken dickdrahtiger als sie in natura sind.

Rote Gamakatsus Größe 10 im blauen querformatigen DAM-Briefchen waren meine allerersten West-Friedfisch-Haken. Um viele Klassen besser als die DDR-Haken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke!

Solche hatte ich früher (so um die Wendezeit) mal aber gebunden.
Die sind echt scharf gewesen!


----------



## Andal

Diese langschenkeligen Limmericks lassen sich bis zur Größe 10 auch noch sehr gut leimen. Recht angenehm, wenn man bei Hechten gerne mal sehr fein auf Zander mit Köderfischen angeln will.


----------



## geomas

Ähhh, Haken leimen, Egg-Sinker - ich versteh heute nur Bahnhof...

Sind Eggsinker eiförmige Durchlaufbleie? Aber das Haken leimen kenn ich nun gar nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ich mag die alten Gamakatsu-Haken und flöhe die Angelläden immer danach durch. Ich kann Dir welche schicken.
> Und dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich für unseren begnadeten Bastler @dawurzelsepp auch noch drei Päckchen „Sumos” auf dem Tisch zu liegen habe...



Ach, das brauchst du nicht, aber Danke  Es gibt ja genug andere gut funktionierende Haken, ich musste nur grad wieder an die vielen schönen Fische (auch meinen Döbel-PB) denken, die ich damit gefangen hatte  Tatsächlich waren meine aber doch kurzschenkliger als deine, glaube ich.




Andal schrieb:


> Danke. Es ist halt der Gedanke an "alte Zeiten", der bei so etwas immer mitfischt, wobei ich sonst eher nicht der Nostalgiker bin. Voll der Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit zu schauen, bringt halt selten was. Ausser man ist ein echter Wiener.



Ich weiß, was du meinst, siehe die oben genannten Haken. Meine ersten beiden Male Angeln war mit meinem Onkel, beide Male hatte er mir Rute und Rolle gestellt und hinterher mitgegeben. Die Winkelpicker (mit Metallringen an der Wechselspitze) habe ich noch und nutze sie ganz selten auch, und auch eine inzwischen kaputte Silstar-Rolle liegt hier noch rum. Wenn ich die nochmal fit bekomme, wäre das eigentlich DIE Alte-Zeiten-Kombi für mich, eides aus meinen buchstäblich ersten Angeltagen. 




Tricast schrieb:


> Die Byron ist schon nicht ohne denn sowas fischt nicht jeder und nur die wenigsten haben eine Byron im Futteral. Und was ich noch von früher erinnere haben die auch nicht die schlechtesten Teile verbauen lassen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ich hatte ja vor ihrer Ankunft etwas recherchiert und nur gelesen, dass Byron wohl eine Eigenmarke eines österreichischen Unternehmens war/ist, daher hatte ich eher was einfaches erwartet. Aber langsam habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass deutlich mehr hinter und in der Rute steckt. Die marke sagte mir vorher so gar nichts.


----------



## Andal

Eggsinker sind einfach eierförmige Bleie mit einem durchlaufendem Loch.

Das Haken leimen kommt ursprünglich aus der Schweiz und ist beim Trotting auf Äschen zu Haues. Aber es geht auch bestens mit ganz dünnen Stahlvorfächern.

Dazu wird ein Haken in den Bindestock gespannt, so dass dessen Rückseite nach oben zeigt. Dann windet man erst das Garn an und  anschließend das SV in gestreckter Linie mit dem Garn nach vorne. Dann wendet man den Haken um 180° und windet wieder nach hinten. Abgeschlossen wird mit einem simplen Halbschlag des Garnes. Danach lackiert man das Ganze. So erhält man eine perfekte Verbindung eines Plättchenhakens mit dem Stahlvorfach und das ist dann ideal für kleine Köfis.


----------



## geomas

Die Byron Grey Shadow (erinnert mich ganz dunkel an England, der Name) hab ich wohl Mitte der 1990er bei einem Versandhändler blind gekauft.
Damals hat man ja noch die Bestellzettel ausgeschnitten und auf ne Postkarte geklebt.

Kürzlich las ich irgendwo von einer richtig guten Byron Picker oder so, aber ansonsten kenne ich die Marke so gar nicht.


----------



## Andal

Byron ist quasi die Hausmarke eines Wiener Händlers/Großhändler und in der Tat sehr nahe an englischen Vorbildern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...und auch eine inzwischen kaputte Silstar-Rolle liegt hier noch rum. Wenn ich die nochmal fit bekomme, wäre das eigentlich DIE Alte-Zeiten-Kombi für mich, eides aus meinen buchstäblich ersten Angeltagen.



Kannst ja gern mal das Problem der Rolle schildern, idealerweise auch mit Bildern der Rolle. Gern auch per PN, vielleicht kann ich ja helfen dat Dingens wieder in Gang zu bringen.


----------



## Andal

Nachtrag zum Haken leimen.

Wer sich noch an die "holländische Art" des Zanderfischens mit Naturködern erinnert, der weiss genau, was damit gemeint ist. Alles sehr fein und die Köderlis maximal kleinfingerlang. Höchstens ein 8er Goldhäkchen u.s.w.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Die Byron Grey Shadow (erinnert mich ganz dunkel an England, der Name) hab ich wohl Mitte der 1990er bei einem Versandhändler blind gekauft.
> Damals hat man ja noch die Bestellzettel ausgeschnitten und auf ne Postkarte geklebt.



Das ist ja fast wie ein Blind Date  Heutzutage hat man dank Internet ja noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten, sich vorher zu informieren.




Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kannst ja gern mal das Problem der Rolle schildern, idealerweise auch mit Bildern der Rolle. Gern auch per PN, vielleicht kann ich ja helfen dat Dingens wieder in Gang zu bringen.



Danke  Ich schau mir die mal in Ruhe an, wenns kälter wird. Wird sicher eh ne längere Aktion bei meinen Vorkenntnissen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Die ABU-Kapselrolle demonstrierte Unmut über mein rein akademisches Interesse an der Daiwa Harrier 125M
> (aktuell relativ günstig bei AnglingDirect)



Wenn man sich mal verinnerlicht das die Daiwa Harrier 125M als einzigste von den 3 für UK jemals gebauten Kapselrollen immernoch gebaut wird und das nun mittlerweile seit 34 Jahren unverändert, muß ja irgendwas an diesen Rollen dran sein.
Die vorherige 120M (Baujahr 83, Synchro-Bremse wie Abu) und die spätere 123M (Baujahr 89) verschwanden bereits früher aus dem Programm.

Vielleicht liegts auch an der Heckbremse der 125M?  
Kugellager hat jedenfalls keine der drei.


----------



## geomas

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal verinnerlicht das die Daiwa Harrier 125M als einzigste von den 3 für UK jemals gebauten Kapselrollen immernoch gebaut wird und das nun mittlerweile seit 34 Jahren unverändert, muß ja irgendwas an diesen Rollen dran sein.
> Die vorherige 120M (Baujahr 83, Synchro-Bremse wie Abu) und die spätere 123M (Baujahr 89) verschwanden bereits früher aus dem Programm.
> 
> Vielleicht liegts auch an der Heckbremse der 125M?
> Kugellager hat jedenfalls keine der drei.



Hast Du die 125M mal gefischt oder gehändelt? Momentan gibts die bei AnglingDirect für 56€, also für deutlich weniger als die aktuellen ABUs.
Das Prinzip Kapselrolle mag ich, also die angenehm „unbeschwerte” Handhabung.



Ach ja, die 125M ist offiziell wohl raus aus dem Programm.


----------



## Andal

Die Abu Premier habe ich wieder verkauft. Auch weil sie eine ungefragte Gabe meiner Ex war, wurde ich mit der nie warm. Dagegen fische ich die DAM Quick CTE 135 sehr gerne. Das Ding ist wie eine russische Uhr. Geht immer und wenn sie muckt, reicht ein dezenter "Schlag mit dem Hammer", oder man droht ihr mit der Sichel.


----------



## geomas

Deine Präferenz für die DAM-Kapselrollen hab ich  mir gemerkt.
Die Fangmaschinen und ihre Verwandten gehen immer noch zu nem straffen Kurs weg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du die 125M mal gefischt oder gehändelt? Momentan gibts die bei AnglingDirect für 56€, also für deutlich weniger als die aktuellen ABUs.
> Das Prinzip Kapselrolle mag ich, also die angenehm „unbeschwerte” Handhabung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja, die 125M ist offiziell wohl raus aus dem Programm.



Muß ich leider passen, hatte bisher mit Kapselrollen so gut wie keine Berührung. Hatte lediglich Anfang der 90er mal ganz kurz  (paarmal kurbeln, mehr wars echt nicht) ne DAM CFS (Fangmaschine, so wie sie genannt wurde) inner Hand. Hatte damals nen Angelkollege sich gekauft und auch zum Aalangeln benutzt. Für diesen Zweck war sie mir damals ein wenig schwachbrüstig und da ging mir auch zuwenig Garn für drauf.
Mehr kann ich da leider nicht zu beisteuern, sorry.

56€ ist nen guter Preis wenn man bedenkt, das die bei ebay in gebraucht auch nicht viel weniger kosten.
Inwiefern die wirklich was taugt bin ich wie gesagt überfragt, wenn sie aber völliger Murks wäre, würden die Briten die nicht so lange fischen. Die fischen auch oft genug heute noch alte Matchrollen aus den mittleren 80er bis Anfang 90er, deren Matchrollen-Programm war in der Zeit schon sehr umfangreich.


----------



## geomas

Danke, @Bimmelrudi ! 

Da lasse ich dann mal den „Tackleaffen” mit dem Sparschwein ringen und den inneren Schweinhund als Ringrichter das letzte Wort sprechen.

Dir und natürlich auch allen Friedfischanglern ein schönes Spätsommer-Wochenende!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Immerhin würdest sie versandkostenfrei bekommen vonner Insel...ab 50€ schicken die für Umme.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Deine Präferenz für die DAM-Kapselrollen hab ich  mir gemerkt.
> Die Fangmaschinen und ihre Verwandten gehen immer noch zu nem straffen Kurs weg.


Grad wenn man gerne mal mit nur einer Rute durchs Gehölz bricht, sich dann nicht so sehr auf Trotting, oder Lätschering festlegen möchte, dann sind die Kapselrollen grad recht. Ich hab die CTE sowohl in Irland mit 30er auf Hecht genutzt, als auch mit 16er auf Rotäuglein gefischt, die leichten E-Spulen machen es einfach, die Rolle hat immer gehalten und auch die feine Schnur nicht verwurschtelt. Das schreibe ich der auf den ersten Blick obskur filzigen Abwurfkante an der Spule zu. Lockere Schnur beim Einzug juckt sie gar nicht. Trotzdem sind die erreichbaren Wurfweiten respektabel. Ich mag diesen Klotz!

Aktuell habe ich sie auf einer Shakespeare Mach 1 Specialist 11 ft. drauf. Eine Rute zu der ich gerne greife, wenn ich nicht so recht weiss, was ich genau will. Mit einer guten 20er immer für fast alles bereit.


----------



## Tricast

Ja Andal, und je mehr man an Gerödel hat weiss man immer weniger was man genau will. Wir jedenfalls gehen nachher an die Schulmeisterteiche und ich werde meine Swingtip und die abgesägte Karpfenrute aufbauen. Wollte mit Pellets angeln und es mal etwas forcieren. Bisher hatte ich nicht den richtigen Draht dazu. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt, ich werde berichten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

Tricast schrieb:


> Ja Andal, und je mehr man an Gerödel hat weiss man immer weniger was man genau will. Wir jedenfalls gehen nachher an die Schulmeisterteiche und ich werde meine Swingtip und die abgesägte Karpfenrute aufbauen. Wollte mit Pellets angeln und es mal etwas forcieren. Bisher hatte ich nicht den richtigen Draht dazu. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt, ich werde berichten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Na den mal viel Erfolg und Spass dabei....
Heute ist der tag,wo es den Karpfen an die Schuppen geht.
Mal schauen ob das Anfüttern Erfolg hatte.


----------



## Kochtopf

#tackleaffe

Daiwa 125m bestellt. Danke jungs -.-
Wenigstens bieten die Briten Rechnungskauf an.

Ich hab ja länger schon mit ner Kapselrolle geliebäugelt, Rudis promotiontour hat da echt dem tackleaffen Zucker gegeben. Rudi könnte werbesendungen im TV moderieren "...Daiwa 125m! Die daiwa Kapselrolle! Von daiwa!" - mir blieb nix anderes übrig als zu  bestellen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Solange wie sie besser ist wie Müsli hab ich nix falsch gemacht 

Ich geh derweil mal eben neue Carbon-Bremsscheiben für meine letzten Anschaffungen ausstanzen und pimpe die noch ein wenig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Und schon fertig 2 komplette Scheibensätze


----------



## geomas

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht von den Schulmeisterteichen, @Tricast ! Also viel Erfolg Euch beiden!

@phirania : hol sie Dir, die Karpfen!

@Kochtopf : na dann wünsche ich ne baldige Lieferung der Daiwa Harrier 125M und viel Freude an ihr.


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Ja Andal, und je mehr man an Gerödel hat weiss man immer weniger was man genau will. Wir jedenfalls gehen nachher an die Schulmeisterteiche und ich werde meine Swingtip und die abgesägte Karpfenrute aufbauen. Wollte mit Pellets angeln und es mal etwas forcieren. Bisher hatte ich nicht den richtigen Draht dazu. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt, ich werde berichten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Na den mal viel Spaß und Erfolg.Warte gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Na den mal viel Erfolg und Spass dabei....
> Heute ist der tag,wo es den Karpfen an die Schuppen geht.
> Mal schauen ob das Anfüttern Erfolg hatte.


Hol sie Dir,Kalle deine Karpfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Denkt ihr dass die strom führend sind?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist das n Quiz oder willst du da anfassen?


----------



## Andal

Da ist kein Saft drauf. Das Seilzeug dient der Pegel- und Strömungsmessung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Stromkabel durch paar Löcher in der Tür ist auch irgendwie nicht TÜVig.


----------



## Andal

Die ganze Anlage untersteht dem Wasserwirtschaftsamt. Hier werden alle möglichen Daten erhoben. Pegel, Wassermenge pro Sekunde, Temperatur und der ganze Tinnef.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ach guck an. 
Hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Andal

Findet man vor allem an mittleren Flüssen, wo die 'Seilbrücken der Schiffahrt (weil es meistens keine gibt) nicht im Weg umgehen, aber das Wasser trotzdem schon eine gewisse Bedeutung für die Wirtschaft hat. So genau kenne ich mich da mit den Regeln auch nicht aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aha.
Hier gibt's ja leider nur Pfützen und Rinnsale.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich will da angeln :d


----------



## phirania

So der Tag geht auch zu Neige
Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan gelingt...
Nach der Anfütter Aktion der letzten Tage heute am Wasser gewesen.
Zuerst gab's ein paar Rotaugen,bald 

darauf kamen ein paar Brassen.

Dann waren die Karpfen am Platz...


----------



## phirania

Bilder sind leider nicht so gut geworden.
Und einen schönen Karpfen leider verloren,da war der Haken aufgebogen.
Die Sache ist aber noch nicht zuende.
Da geht noch was


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich angle jetzt ein paar Meter Stromauf von der Kabelage. Mein LB wurde verschmäht, kein Zupfer am Brote - höchst selten! Proteine liefen besser und ich konnte wenigstens zwei Chublets zur weiteren Abendgestaltung rekrutieren. Frau Topf und das Töppken haben mich besucht als ich den Nachtkram fertig machte, in schöner Tradition hatte ich keinen Biss während der Anwesenheit meiner Frau.  Neue Stelle, wirkt interessant, hier ist es derzeit ziemlich genau 1,20 tief






Petri @phirania da hat sich der Aufwand doch gelohnt


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So der Tag geht auch zu Neige
> Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan gelingt...
> Nach der Anfütter Aktion der letzten Tage heute am Wasser gewesen.
> Zuerst gab's ein paar Rotaugen,bald
> 
> darauf kamen ein paar Brassen.
> 
> Dann waren die Karpfen am Platz...
> Anhang anzeigen 329874
> Anhang anzeigen 329875
> Anhang anzeigen 329876
> Anhang anzeigen 329877
> Anhang anzeigen 329878
> Anhang anzeigen 329879


Dickes Petri Kalle,da hat sich der Aufwand doch gelohnt.Die Bilder sind Super.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich angle jetzt ein paar Meter Stromauf von der Kabelage. Mein LB wurde verschmäht, kein Zupfer am Brote - höchst selten! Proteine liefen besser und ich konnte wenigstens zwei Chublets zur weiteren Abendgestaltung rekrutieren. Frau Topf und das Töppken haben mich besucht als ich den Nachtkram fertig machte, in schöner Tradition hatte ich keinen Biss während der Anwesenheit meiner Frau.  Neue Stelle, wirkt interessant, hier ist es derzeit ziemlich genau 1,20 tief


----------



## Tobias85

@phirania: Petri, freut mich, dass alles so geklappt hat wie es geplant war.

@Kochtopf: Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb!

@all: Hoffentlich hattet ihr Spaß, sofern ihr ans Wasser gekommen seid. @Tricast: Bin gespannt, wie es mit den Pellets lief.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> Hier gibt's ja leider nur Pfützen und Rinnsale.....


Gerade auf die Rinnsale hätte ich wieder mal so richtig Bock.


----------



## Kochtopf

Am  Ufer gegenüber gehen sich gerade zwei junge Menschen amorös an die Wäsche. Was würde ich jetzt für nen Run an der köfi Rute geben


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Am  Ufer gegenüber gehen sich gerade zwei junge Menschen amorös an die Wäsche. Was würde ich jetzt für nen Run an der köfi Rute geben


Sei diskret und gönne es ihnen. Jetzt ist es noch warm und wer weiss, wo sie sich in ein paar Wochen verkriechen müssen, um zu ...!?


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri den erfolgreichen von heute 

Bin gerade vom Rhein zurück und es war einfach Bombe bei dem Wetter heute. 





Es wurden insgesamt sieben verschiedene Fischarten überlistet und so wurde es sehr 
abwechslungsreich
Ausführlich werde ich morgen darüber berichten.
Ein paar Fänge für die Competiton kann ich dann auch beisteuern wenn ich die Bilder sortiert habe


----------



## Hering 58

@feederbrassen-Petri zur Bunten Fisch- Kiste.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Petri an den @feederbrassen, da  in ich ja auf die Arten liste gespannt, und ein sehr herzliches Petri @Phirinha , das.ist der Lohn der sorgfältigen  Vorbereitung. Lieber @Kochtopf, fast wär ich reif für die Daiwa gewesen, aber so bleibt sie wenigstend in Familienbesitz. Ich wünsch Dir noch einen fetten verwandelten Zielfischbiss, die Götter wissen, Du hättest ihn verdient, 
Hg Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Am  Ufer gegenüber gehen sich gerade zwei junge Menschen amorös an die Wäsche. Was würde ich jetzt für nen Run an der köfi Rute geben



Ja, vielleicht kannst Du Deinen Enkelkindern mal erzählen, das Du Zeuge warst, als Jasmine Müller, Khan,  Grosse Vorsitzende der Eurasischen Allianz gezeugt wurde, die den totalen biologischen und Nuklearen Krieg mit dem Neo-Han-Imperium ausgelöst hat.
Also, während Du und die Enkel inn Betontrümmern Chak'ta Larven über einem brennenden Autoreifen röstet.
Aber ja, love is in the Air,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber @Kochtopf, fast wär ich reif für die Daiwa gewesen, aber so bleibt sie wenigstend in Familienbesitz. Ich wünsch Dir noch einen fetten verwandelten Zielfischbiss, die Götter wissen, Du hättest ihn verdient,
> Hg Minimax


Ach Mini (ich darf dich doch Mini nennen?), ach Jungens - es ist zum Mäusemelken. Zwei abgeknabberte Würmchen- soweit nix neues oder erwähnenswerte- aaaaber ich hatte zwei Vollruns auf der Köfirute. Das Pärchen von einer nahen Party (stellt euch einfach vor, ihr würdet in Maaskantje fischen, dann habt ihr eine Idee mit welcher Art von Musik mein Ansitz untermalt wurde) war fertig und ist abgezogen - da zog kurz darauf die Köfirute ab. Chublet mit 1er Haken aufgezogen, diesmal kriege ich ihn denkt der Pott - ich springe auf, haue an - nix, mir flog das Blei entgegen und wie durch ein Wunder blieb ich unverletzt.
Bei den darauf folgenden Wirren verlor ich meine Montage samt Köfi.
Flugs neumontiert und die reste des Fischfetzenköderfisches mit 2er Haken durch den Kopp angeködert, wieder rausgepöllt und keine 10 Minuten später pfiff die Rolle wieder ab. Diesmal wartete ich. und wartete. Und die schnurr pfiff von der Spule. Und wurde langsamer. Und langsamer. Und blieb stehen. Tief durchatmen. Fühlung aufnehmen. Anhieb.
Nix.
N-i-x.
N  I  X.
Da steht man mitten in der Nacht am Fluss, Adrenalin fließt aus ohren, Mund und Nase und es hängt nix. Ich war mir so so sicher, diesmal müsste was hängen oder wenigstens was kurz zu spüren sein.
Ich habe überlegt, auf ein zwei Drilling System umzustellen, Aalbisse habe ich wohl keine zu erwarten, dass war auch mein letzter Aalansitz dieses Jahr, die Tauwürmer habe ich in die Freiheit entlassen. Andererseits hat der örtliche Dorftrottel (immer sind seine Fische größer und er fängt immer mehr und muss es jedem erzählen und macht die Fänge anderer Leute madig - ein Sympathieträger) an der Strecke schon 50 Zander im Jahr gefangen. Nun ja. Was mache ich falsch?
Am Köfi waren btw keine Bissspurenerkennbar. Das führt mich zu folgenden Theorien: 
- winziwaller  kriegt ihn nicht ganz in den Mund.
- Schnürsenkel überschätzt sich
- ein sehr großer und sehr gerissener Döbel macht sich einen spass daraus mich zu quälen


----------



## geomas

Petri allen Fängern!

@Kochtopf: leider kann ich keine sachdienlichen Hinweise beisteuren. Aber 2 kleine Drillinge hören sich gut an.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern endlich, nach 7 Wochen, wieder am Wasser....
Habe sogar 10 min. mit Bolo und Pin hantiert, was mir ein warmes Gefühl elitärer Zugehörigkeit vermittelte..
Es gab etliche Rotaugen, alle zwischen 22 und 24cm, Ukelei,Grundel, Barsch und Brassen.
Also die gab es für meine beiden Mitangler - für mich nur 2 Grundeln....
Aber das war trotzdem ein richtig toller Tag am Wasser.
Schon verrückt wie sehr einem das fehlen kann..


----------



## daci7

Sicher, dass es sich um Bisse handelt?
Ich frag nur, weil ich im Frühjahr beim Aalangeln von Vollruns gequält wurde - und nie einen gekriegt hab. Irgendwann ist.dann mal beim anhieb was hängen geblieben und zwar ne Brasse mit der Flosse. 
Die Biester sind anscheinend in Massen über die ganze Nacht verteilt und mit ziemlich Atüüs über meinen Platz gezogen. 
Wenn du den Verdacht hast, senk mal die Schbur ab und schau was kommt.
Ansonsten: kleine Köder, viele Haken, schnell anschlagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da habt ihr ja schön zugeschlagen.

Petri Heil allen Fänger des gestrigen Tages!


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich angle jetzt ein paar Meter Stromauf von der Kabelage. Mein LB wurde verschmäht, kein Zupfer am Brote - höchst selten! Proteine liefen besser und ich konnte wenigstens zwei Chublets zur weiteren Abendgestaltung rekrutieren. Frau Topf und das Töppken haben mich besucht als ich den Nachtkram fertig machte, in schöner Tradition hatte ich keinen Biss während der Anwesenheit meiner Frau.  Neue Stelle, wirkt interessant, hier ist es derzeit ziemlich genau 1,20 tief
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329873
> 
> 
> Petri @phirania da hat sich der Aufwand doch gelohnt



Danke.
Aber mit der Stelle bin ich noch nicht fertig.
Der große Karpfen ist mir noch was schuldig...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Kalle,da hat sich der Aufwand doch gelohnt.Die Bilder sind Super.



Danke Hartmut.
Hätte aber noch was gehen können.
War aber sonst einer schöner Tag am Wasser..
Heute muß ich leider Pausieren,aber morgen gehts wieder los.


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Mies...richtig mies ist sowas. Ich würd mich meinen Vorredner anschließen und viele kleine Haken zum schnell anschlagen montieren.

@feederbrassen: Petri, jetzt bin ich auch gespannt, was du alles überlisten konntest! 

und @rhinefisher: immerhin kein Schneider geblieben


----------



## Kochtopf

@daci7 ich hatte im Laufe des Jahres solche Bisse schon im knöchelhohen Wasser vor meinen Füßen, weiter draußen und überhaupt und sowieso. Immer, so scheints, zu früh angeschlagen, gestern war die zweite Chance für mich das besondere - und das abwarten nichts besser gemacht hat. :-/ mit möglichst vielen Haken zu fischen, wie auch von @Tobias85 vorgeschlagen, ist sicher ne Möglichkeit, die Frage ist wie ich sie sinnvoll am mittelfingerlangen Chublet befestige...

Brassenschwärme kann ich btw ausschliessen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Mehr Haken würde ich vermeiden wollen, eher würde ich den Einzelhaken anders anködern oder die Hakengröße und Form verändern.

Ich weiß nicht ob du damit schonmal konfrontiert wurdest, aber es kommt durchaus öfter mal vor, das auch diverse Weißfischarten neugierig den Köfi inspizieren, diesen auch mal wegschleppen um ihn ein paar Meter weiter wieder liegen zulassen. Ich kenne das zb von Schuppenkarpfen in einem stehenden Gewässer, die stürmen dort mitunter auch mal über 10-15m volle Kanne damit los und dann ist abrupt Stillstand.
Der Köfi sieht danach völlig unversehrt aus. Gehakt bekommt man diese Kerle eher selten, ist mir selbst erst wenige Male gelungen.
Hatte solche Spielchen sowohl auf Grund- wie auch Posenmontagen schon, ist jedesmal der reinste Adrenalinkick und nach paar Sekunden ist der Spuk vorbei als wäre nix gewesen....nur das die Pose aufeinmal ganz woanders steht, auch gern mal in der 2. ausgelegten Montage.


----------



## Kochtopf

Karpfen würde ich ausschließen wollen aber Barbe und Döbel kämen da in Frage. Ich ziehe die Köfis aufs Stahlvorfach, indem ich mit der Nadel ungefähr an der Rückenflosse einführen und dann mit zwei Stichen am Schwanz das ganze fixieren (ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich meine), das hat mir in der Vergangenheit gute Fische gebracht aber diese Geisterbisse habe ich öfters, wie gesagt


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Karpfen würde ich ausschließen wollen aber Barbe und Döbel kämen da in Frage. Ich ziehe die Köfis aufs Stahlvorfach, indem ich mit der Nadel ungefähr an der Rückenflosse einführen und dann mit zwei Stichen am Schwanz das ganze fixieren (ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich meine), das hat mir in der Vergangenheit gute Fische gebracht aber diese Geisterbisse habe ich öfters, wie gesagt



Gibt es Krebse oder  Krabben dort im Gewässer.?
Die können auch echt nerven...


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> die Frage ist wie ich sie sinnvoll am mittelfingerlangen Chublet befestige...



Ich würde es mal mit zwei kleinen(!) Drillingen versuchen, einen in die Schwanzwurzel und einen in die Seite, wie beim Hechtangeln. Wen ein Fisch den KöFi im Maul hat, dann sollte dr sos ziemlich sicher gehakt werden können.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Ich denke ich verstehe deine Anköderung. Schaut dein Haken am Rücken raus oder eher in der Flanke?
Vielleicht versuchst es mal die Nadel in Kiemenhöhe einzustechen, sodaß der Haken entweder direkt hinter den Kiemen rausschaut oder halt in der Rückenpartie direkt hinter dem Kopf.
Dem Fisch bleibt nur den Köfi von vorn zu nehmen, je weiter vorn dann der Haken sitzt, umso eher sitzt dieser auch.
Alternativ ne Schwanzköderung, welche aber im Fluss gern mal Köfi-Verluste mitsich bringt.

Wenn der Köfi ansich unversehrt ist, kann man Plagegeister wie Krebse und Krabben eigentlich ausschließen. Gerade Krabben zeigen sehr deutlich ihre Spielchen am Köfi, denn zuerst versuchen sie an die Weichteile zu kommen, inkl. Augen.
Wenns ganz fies wird hängt nach paar Minuten nur noch ne Gräte mit Schwanzflosse am Haken.
Ich denke aber das man dies für die Fulle eher ausschließen kann. Ist zwar schon über 15 Jahre her als ich in Kassel gewohnt habe, aber ich hab nie von Krabbenplagen aus Fulle und Weser gehört.

Krebse würde ich auch ausschließen, die gehen gern mal auf Würmer und können dann echt nervig werden. Für Köfis fehlt denen ein wenig die Power, und wenn dann siehts man halt.


Alternativ vielleicht mal ein weicheres Vorfachmaterial verwenden anstatt Stahl. Möglicherweise sinds doch diverse Räuber die einfach misstrauisch werden. Selbst größere Aale machen gern mal solche Scherze, auch mit sehr kleinen Köfis, Zander sowieso, egal wie groß der Köfi dabei ist.


----------



## feederbrassen

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an alle erfolgreichen von Gestern und an die,die jetzt am Wasser sind.

Gestern war ich mit einem Kumpel aus dem Verein mal auf seine Anfrage zum Feedern am Rhein.
Rutentechnisch war der Frischling was das Rheinfischen angeht gut aufgestellt.
Was sich mir nicht erschließt und das habe ich jetzt bei fast allen Ruten gesehen ,ist die Ausstattung der Spitzen.
Was denken sich die Hersteller dabei wenn sie eine Heavyfeeder mit max 3 oz Spitzen auststatten?
Etwas wenig für diese Gewichtsklasse.
Wie dem auch sei, mein Schüler  hatte sich durchaus in der Theorie schon gut auf das was kommt vorbereitet  und sein eigentliches Problem bestand nur in der Angst den Stock soweit aufzuladen das der Korb auch ordentlich in den Clip ging.
Nach einer Viertelstunde landeten seine Würfe dann auch Zielgerichtet da wo er sie hinhaben wollte und auch das in den Clip werfen war kein Thema mehr.

Gefischt wurde an meinem Lieblingsplatz und Gentlemen like  überließ ich meinem Neuling den Platz den ich sonst befischte und ging ein paar Meter Stromab,so das man sich noch Unterhalten konnte um auch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben zu können ohne das man sich anschreit.
Kurz gelotet um die Kante zu finden und um herauszufinden wie schwer man überhaupt fischen muss.
120 g sollten es also sein und die brauchten 6 Sekunden um den Boden zu erreichen.
Der erste befüllte Korb  landete auf dem Wasser und 4 ,5 ,6 Sekunden und Biß.
Etwas ungläubig und staunend gute mein Kumpel zu mir rüber und das erste gute Rotauge ging in den Kescherkopf.





Aber  so schnell ging es dann aber nicht weiter,der fisch hatte nach dem zurücksetzen wohl seine Kumpels gewarnt und s blieb für die nächsten zehn Minuten bei mir ruhig während mein Kumpel im wechsel Plötz und Grundeln fing.
Diesmal ging nach jedem Plötz in guter Barsch ans Eisen die mangels Hältermöglichkeit wieder in die Freiheit endlassen wurden.
Köder waren Maden und später auch Würmer
Reichlich Caster und Maden im Futter sorgten wohl dafür das sich dann auch mal die Fische am Platz blieben und  Plötzen und Güstern  immer schön abwechselnd über den Kescherkopf gingen.





Irgendwie waren die Fische allesamt heute in durchweg guter Einhietsgröße ,selten mal ne Grundel oder eine nur Handlange Plötz.

Als die Dunkelheit dann merklich kam Biß die erste und einzige Rußnase des Tages.
Dafür kamen dann die Aale mit zunehmender Dunkelheit an den Futterplatz und als mein Kumpel dann um 21 Uhr einen Totalverlust der Montage hatte ,es war der einzige Verlust und er keine Lust mehr hatte alles neu zu montieren aber noch zugesehen hätte packten wir dann zufrieden unser Zeug zusammen.
Er war sichtlich begeistert und die Aktion wird wiederholt war sein Statement








Rheinangeln ,irgendwie immer wieder richtig Klasse ,vor allem bei dem Wetter an diesem Tag,einfach Bombe.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri,schöner Angel Bericht-feederbrassen


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein Petri!


----------



## Dorschbremse

Gelungener Ansitz 
Danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll @feederbrassen !

Super Bericht und schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

So heute am Ehrentag war ich nochmals am See kurz die Karpfen von gestern ärgern ...
Aber es war wohl umgekehrt.
Die Karpfen haben geärgert....


----------



## Professor Tinca

EDIT........


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich denke ich verstehe deine Anköderung. Schaut dein Haken am Rücken raus oder eher in der Flanke?
> Vielleicht versuchst es mal die Nadel in Kiemenhöhe einzustechen, sodaß der Haken entweder direkt hinter den Kiemen rausschaut oder halt in der Rückenpartie direkt hinter dem Kopf.
> Dem Fisch bleibt nur den Köfi von vorn zu nehmen, je weiter vorn dann der Haken sitzt, umso eher sitzt dieser auch.
> Alternativ ne Schwanzköderung, welche aber im Fluss gern mal Köfi-Verluste mitsich bringt.
> 
> Wenn der Köfi ansich unversehrt ist, kann man Plagegeister wie Krebse und Krabben eigentlich ausschließen. Gerade Krabben zeigen sehr deutlich ihre Spielchen am Köfi, denn zuerst versuchen sie an die Weichteile zu kommen, inkl. Augen.
> Wenns ganz fies wird hängt nach paar Minuten nur noch ne Gräte mit Schwanzflosse am Haken.
> Ich denke aber das man dies für die Fulle eher ausschließen kann. Ist zwar schon über 15 Jahre her als ich in Kassel gewohnt habe, aber ich hab nie von Krabbenplagen aus Fulle und Weser gehört.
> 
> Krebse würde ich auch ausschließen, die gehen gern mal auf Würmer und können dann echt nervig werden. Für Köfis fehlt denen ein wenig die Power, und wenn dann siehts man halt.
> 
> 
> Alternativ vielleicht mal ein weicheres Vorfachmaterial verwenden anstatt Stahl. Möglicherweise sinds doch diverse Räuber die einfach misstrauisch werden. Selbst größere Aale machen gern mal solche Scherze, auch mit sehr kleinen Köfis, Zander sowieso, egal wie groß der Köfi dabei ist.


Krabben gibt es keine. Ich nutze drennan soft strand, das ist weich genug um geknotet zu werden. Der Haken tritt oben aus und steht dann quasi wie eine zweite Flosse, aber weiter vorne einstechen klingt erstmal sinnvoll, werde ich probieren. Beim zweiten Run mit dem Restfisch trat der Haken an der Oberseite des mauls aus aber ich glaube, dass der Angreifer sich auf  die offene Bauchhöhle gestürzt hatte.

@feederbrassen Petri, schöner Bericht, danke dafür


----------



## Andal

Ihr wart draussen beim Fischen, lobet dafür den St. Petrus!

Ich tippe da mal auf Wallerchen in wochenendlichen Überschwang. Mein Tipp: Den Köder verkleinern und den Haken so präparieren, dass er fassen muss. Mit feinem Bait Elastic und Baitstoppern kriegt man das schon hin, dass die Spitze des Eisens freistehend bleibt.


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an alle erfolgreichen von Gestern und an die,die jetzt am Wasser sind.
> 
> Gestern war ich mit einem Kumpel aus dem Verein mal auf seine Anfrage zum Feedern am Rhein.
> Rutentechnisch war der Frischling was das Rheinfischen angeht gut aufgestellt.
> Was sich mir nicht erschließt und das habe ich jetzt bei fast allen Ruten gesehen ,ist die Ausstattung der Spitzen.
> Was denken sich die Hersteller dabei wenn sie eine Heavyfeeder mit max 3 oz Spitzen auststatten?
> Etwas wenig für diese Gewichtsklasse.
> Wie dem auch sei, mein Schüler  hatte sich durchaus in der Theorie schon gut auf das was kommt vorbereitet  und sein eigentliches Problem bestand nur in der Angst den Stock soweit aufzuladen das der Korb auch ordentlich in den Clip ging.
> Nach einer Viertelstunde landeten seine Würfe dann auch Zielgerichtet da wo er sie hinhaben wollte und auch das in den Clip werfen war kein Thema mehr.
> 
> Gefischt wurde an meinem Lieblingsplatz und Gentlemen like  überließ ich meinem Neuling den Platz den ich sonst befischte und ging ein paar Meter Stromab,so das man sich noch Unterhalten konnte um auch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben zu können ohne das man sich anschreit.
> Kurz gelotet um die Kante zu finden und um herauszufinden wie schwer man überhaupt fischen muss.
> 120 g sollten es also sein und die brauchten 6 Sekunden um den Boden zu erreichen.
> Der erste befüllte Korb  landete auf dem Wasser und 4 ,5 ,6 Sekunden und Biß.
> Etwas ungläubig und staunend gute mein Kumpel zu mir rüber und das erste gute Rotauge ging in den Kescherkopf.
> Anhang anzeigen 329922
> 
> Aber  so schnell ging es dann aber nicht weiter,der fisch hatte nach dem zurücksetzen wohl seine Kumpels gewarnt und s blieb für die nächsten zehn Minuten bei mir ruhig während mein Kumpel im wechsel Plötz und Grundeln fing.
> Diesmal ging nach jedem Plötz in guter Barsch ans Eisen die mangels Hältermöglichkeit wieder in die Freiheit endlassen wurden.
> Köder waren Maden und später auch Würmer
> Reichlich Caster und Maden im Futter sorgten wohl dafür das sich dann auch mal die Fische am Platz blieben und  Plötzen und Güstern  immer schön abwechselnd über den Kescherkopf gingen.
> Anhang anzeigen 329928
> 
> 
> Irgendwie waren die Fische allesamt heute in durchweg guter Einhietsgröße ,selten mal ne Grundel oder eine nur Handlange Plötz.
> 
> Als die Dunkelheit dann merklich kam Biß die erste und einzige Rußnase des Tages.
> Dafür kamen dann die Aale mit zunehmender Dunkelheit an den Futterplatz und als mein Kumpel dann um 21 Uhr einen Totalverlust der Montage hatte ,es war der einzige Verlust und er keine Lust mehr hatte alles neu zu montieren aber noch zugesehen hätte packten wir dann zufrieden unser Zeug zusammen.
> Er war sichtlich begeistert und die Aktion wird wiederholt war sein Statement
> Anhang anzeigen 329924
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329925
> 
> Rheinangeln ,irgendwie immer wieder richtig Klasse ,vor allem bei dem Wetter an diesem Tag,einfach Bombe.


Schöner  Bericht und voll die Palette an Fisch...
Petri dazu.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Krabben gibt es keine. Ich nutze drennan soft strand, das ist weich genug um geknotet zu werden. Der Haken tritt oben aus und steht dann quasi wie eine zweite Flosse, aber weiter vorne einstechen klingt erstmal sinnvoll, werde ich probieren. Beim zweiten Run mit dem Restfisch trat der Haken an der Oberseite des mauls aus aber ich glaube, dass der Angreifer sich auf  die offene Bauchhöhle gestürzt hatte.



Möglich das der Fisch das offene Ende zuerst gegriffen hatte. Egal wie mans dreht, mit nem Einzelhaken ist man in solchen Situationen eh gekniffen, man kann halt nur länger warten und muß dann damit leben das er womöglich wieder loslässt oder eben nicht sitzt.

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Hakenform und/oder Größe dessen im Verhältnis zum verwendeten Köfi, ne Ferndiagnose ist wie immer allerdings nur nen Schuss ins Blaue.
Ich experiementiere auch häufig mit verschiedenen Haken je nach Anköderung und erhofftem Zielfisch. 

Bin dabei auch schon das eine odere andere mal auf die Schnauze gefallen, zuletzt mit nem System aus 2 kleinen Drillingen, angeboten im Freiwasser des MLK und gedacht für Zander, gegriffen hatte sich den dann nen größerer Aal, welcher NATÜRLICH den Köfi genau zwischen den beiden Drillingen inner Mitte des Köfis gegriffen hatte.  
Ich sah ihn nur kurz knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche und dann verlor ich ihn wieder, saß ja keiner der beiden Drillinge.
Wie mans macht isses manchmal halt komplett daneben oder Petrus zeigt einem mal wieder den Finger.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So heute am Ehrentag war ich nochmals am See kurz die Karpfen von gestern ärgern ...
> Aber es war wohl umgekehrt.
> Die Karpfen haben geärgert....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329929


Schade Kalle,vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, erstmal ein fettes Petri an @feederbrassen, @phirania und unseren wackeren @Kochtopf! Besser kann man so ein Spätsommerwochenende doch nicht nutzen. Ich war auch los, gestern an der Oste und heute an der Weser. Es hat einige gute Brassen, viele Plötzen (bis 28 cm!) und einige Güstern gegeben. Fischmäßig am interessantesten war jedoch ein Hecht (den ich auf über einen Meter schätzen würde) der in der Oste direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche gejagt hat. Die Rückenflosse schaute aus dem Wasser und er hat ne Bahn wie ein Motorboot (natürlich Maßstabsgerecht) gezogen. Nun interessiere ich mich nicht so für Hechte, aber das sah schon eindrucksvoll aus.
Eindrucksvoll war auch die Vögelei! Die Kraniche sind bereits wieder am ziehen, der Adler zog hoch oben seine Bahn und ein einsamer Storch hat überraschenderweise den Abflug seiner Artgenossen verpasst. Und auf der Wiese neben an sammeln sich gerade die Großen Brachvögel, von denen ich ein Pulk in der Luft beobachten konnte.
Jau, und nun beschäftige ich mich mit Vorfächer binden, den am kommenden Sonnabend geht es nach Fehmarn.  (Welche Perlenfarben verbaue ich im Herbst am besten? Wie lang sollten die Mundschnüre sein? Welche Hakengrößen? Fragen über Fragen!) Die Brandungsrollen sind bereits frisch gespult, jetzt baue ich mir noch nach El Pottos Bastelvorschlag einen Tripod. Die Zutaten sind bestellt und trudeln hoffentlich morgen ein. Und dann muss ich mir noch einen Zettel schreiben, was alles mit muss! Junge... hoffentlich vergesse ich nichts!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann viel Erfolg bei deinem Unterfangen und Petri Heil zur bunten Fischstrecke!

PS: Den Hecht hätte ich mir aber noch geholt.....


----------



## Hering 58

Petri - Wuemmehunter,hattest ja ein schönen Angel Tag.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, Wuemme!  Vielleicht hat der Storch ja den Abflug auch gar nicht verpasst? Soweit ich weiß, überwintern einzelne Storche sogar hier in Deutschland, was ja zumindest in milden Wintern auch kein Problem ist.

Das mit dem Tripod hab ich anscheinend verpasst, da muss ich gleich mal recherchieren... (Edit: gefunden, sehr interessant).


----------



## Andal

Na ja... auf Fehmarn soll es ja schon elektrisches Licht, allerlei Installationen und in Burg sogar einen Angelladen geben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, Wuemme!  Vielleicht hat der Storch ja den Abflug auch gar nicht verpasst? Soweit ich weiß, überwintern einzelne Storche sogar hier in Deutschland, was ja zumindest in milden Wintern auch kein Problem ist.
> 
> Das mit dem Tripod hab ich anscheinend verpasst, da muss ich gleich mal recherchieren... (Edit: gefunden, sehr interessant).


Da hast Du recht, Tobi. Bei uns bleiben immer öfter welche da. Fühlen sich wohl dem Gruppenzwang nicht verpflichtet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Na ja... auf Fehmarn soll es ja schon elektrisches Licht, allerlei Installationen und in Burg sogar einen Angelladen geben.


Die haben sogar zwei Angelläden!


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Heute muß ich leider Pausieren,aber morgen gehts wieder los.


Du must pausieren weil du heute Geburtstag hast, du  Fotoheld. Ich wünsche dir die allerbesten Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag und vor allen Dingen viel Gesundheit, was du sicherlich gebrauchen kannst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Alles Gute @phirania und pass uff dir uff!


----------



## feederbrassen

@phirania ia Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und gaaanz viel Gesundheit.


----------



## Hering 58

@*phirania*- Kalle feier nicht so dolle.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## Minimax

Na, dann reih ich mich doch mal ein in die @phirania Geburtstagspolonäse, herzlichen Glückwunsch Du AB Urgestein, alles Gute für Dein neues Jahr und recht schöne Stunden am Wasser und abseits davon,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, @phirania ! Bleib mal schön gesund und dann holste Dir den dicken Karpfen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Ich mag die alten Gamakatsu-Haken und flöhe die Angelläden immer danach durch. Ich kann Dir welche schicken.
> Und dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich für unseren begnadeten Bastler @dawurzelsepp auch noch drei Päckchen „Sumos” auf dem Tisch zu liegen habe...



Besten Dank lieber @geomas die nehme ich dir natürlich sehr gerne ab 

Momentan und in nächster Zeit bin ich weiterhin nur lesend tätig, evtl bringt mir die Winterliche kalte Jahreszeit wider mehr Minuten und Stunden um inhaltlich lesenswerte Beiträge zu verfassen. Danke schon mal für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Wiegenfest, @phirania Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin ne tolle Zeit am Wasser und Gesundheit!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Von mir auch @phirania .

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## rutilus69

@phirania auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltach!

Am Wochenende ging es mit ein paar Leuten aus dem Verein zum Nachtangeln. Eigentlich sollte es ein fischreiches Wochenende werden, schließlich ging es an einen bewirtschafteten Teich. Kein Forellenpuff, eher vergleichbar mit britischen commercials.
Leider hat die Trockenheit der letzten Wochen dem See externem zugesetzt und der Wasserstand war extrem niedrig. Mit 40 - 50 cm war da nicht viel zu holen. Die Fische waren zwar da, aber wenn die Karpfen d n Hai spielen und die Rückenflossen aus dem Wasser schauen.....
Wir haben uns trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende gemacht. Auch wenn die Fänge überschaubar waren, Mutter Natur hat mich jedenfalls mit einer schönen (fast) Vollmondnacht entschädigt.
Allerdings sorgte die im Dorf stattfindende Party bis morgens um 3:00 Uhr für dich etwas lautstarke musikalische (naja, was jedenfalls manche dafür halten) Untermalung.


----------



## Kochtopf

@phirania alles gute Nachträglich  hoffe die Party war wild und wunderbar punkig!

@rutilus69 Petri und danke für die Fotos!


----------



## Racklinger

@phirania  auch von mir alles gute nachträglich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Heute muß ich leider Pausieren,aber morgen gehts wieder los.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich, Kalle! Nur die Besten haben am 15.9 ihren Wurftag.


----------



## phirania

^Vielen lieben Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche...
Ja so ein Jahr geht viel zu schnell vorbei.
Aber man hat ja ( hoffendlich ) noch ein paar Jahre vor der Brust...
Irgendwer muß ja am Wasser die Fische ärgern,oder sich ärgern lassen.
Wie auch immer....
Allen eine schöne Zeit an seinem Gewässer und in der Natur.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich, Kalle! Nur die Besten haben am 15.9 ihren Wurftag.


Du auch Fantastic Fishing?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du auch Fantastic Fishing?



Korrekt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Korrekt.


Na dann für dich auch alles gute


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann Glückwunsch nachträglich Öffchen!


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Korrekt.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich,Fantastic Fishing


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, @Fantastic Fishing !
Viel Erfolg für Dein Projekt „16er Haken”, wäre ja prima, wenn sich die jahrelange Vorarbeit irgendwann auch in materieller Hinsicht auszahlt und der Rubel nach Tangermünde rollt...


----------



## geomas

So, nun hab ich nach einem anstrengenden Wochenende morgen Zeit und sehe in den Wetterbericht: 
Böen bis 9 Beaufort aus West. Na super.
Vielleicht such ich mir ne vergleichsweise geschützte Ecke und schicke ein paar Maden auf Tauchfahrt.


----------



## Minimax

Alles Gute nachträglich auch von mir, lieber @Fantastic Fishing
Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Na denn  Bruder des Tages...
Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schüpftag nachträglich.


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich zum Burzeltach @Fantastic Fishing !!!!


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Stärke 9 ist wirklich jenseits von gut und Böse. Wie sieht dein Plan aus?


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @geomas: Stärke 9 ist wirklich jenseits von gut und Böse. Wie sieht dein Plan aus?



Naja, sind ja angeblich nur die Böen bis 9 Beaufort. Hab schon bei deutlich mehr geangelt, sogar im Waldteich, wo die Bäume um mich herum seltsam knackten.
Das muß ich aber nichnt mehr haben. Einen richtigen Plan hab ich nicht. Das Posenangeln mit Made neulich hat Spaß gemacht, da will ich noch mal ran.
Wind ins Gesicht geht nicht dabei, aber ne leicht geschützte Stelle wird sich schon finden lassen.


----------



## geomas

So, nach ewigem Hin und Her hab ich eben einen (einfachen) Feederchair bestellt. 
Bin schon gespannt: aus mir soll ja mal ein richtiger Feeder-Profi werden, der nicht wie das personifizierte Provisorium am Wasser hockt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Auch dir alle an Gute nachträglich öfföff!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Korrekt.


Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich, @Fantastic Fishing!


----------



## rustaweli

Alles Gute nachträglich @phirania und @Fantastic Fishing !


----------



## Racklinger

Die Geburtstagswelle rollt an im Herbst, von mir auch alles gute nachträglich @Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Tikey0815

Na da meld ich mich mal zurück aus dem Dänemark Urlaub..vorab.. @Fantastic Fishing @phirania alles gute Nachträglich zu den Geburtstagen 
War ne klasse Woche in Skovmose, der Campingplatz war einfach aber sauber und gepflegt, was für uns die Hauptsache ist. Cool war, das der Campingplatzbetreiber uns spontan ein Boot zum Angeln angeboten hatte, leider wurde das aber aufgrund der Wellen nix. Jedenfalls haben meine Frau und ich an jedem Tag stundenlang die dort bekannten Angelplätze angesessen, war auch das erste Mal in einer Wathose im Meer und hab die Spinnrute gefordert  Am Ende hats aber leider nur für eine einzelne Maßige Flunder gereicht und die hat auch noch meine Frau aus der Ostsee gezogen , alles andere war entweder nicht Maßig oder riß kurz vor Landung ab. . Beeindruckt waren wir am ersten Tag wo wir an einem Spot einen älteren Herren mit vollem Eimer Fische antrafen. Er hat uns freundlicherweise seinen Spot überlassen und uns Tipps zum anködern und wurfstellen gegeben, da bissen dann auch ein paar Flundern wobei aber nur eine lohnte. Als der Herr dann weg war war Flaute, wir konnten nur noch einige Krebse an Land ziehen, es war wie verhext  Sehr cool war auch an zwei Tagen direkt vor den Füssen, ca 20m entfernt, eine Herde Schweinswale durchziehen zu sehen, einer hat sogar meine ausgeworfene Schnur unterschwommen, tolles Erlebnis 
 Naja jedenfalls war das unser erster Meeres-Angelurlaub überhaupt und wir haben ihn mega genossen  nur die Kuttertour konnten wir nicht mehr mitmachen, hätte zeitlich nicht mehr gepasst, das werden wir aber kommendes Jahr im Mai nachholen, können es kaum abwarten


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> War ne klasse Woche in Skovmose...


Skovmose ... das klingt nach einer ganz fiesen Infektionskrankheit.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Skovmose ... das klingt nach einer ganz fiesen Infektionskrankheit.


Jep, ist aber ein beschauliches Örtchen mit vielen freundlichen Menschen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zu den Flundern, Tikey.
Klingt als wenn es trotz mickrigem Angelerfolg Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Skovmose ... das klingt nach einer ganz fiesen Infektionskrankheit.





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jep, ist aber ein beschauliches Örtchen mit vielen freundlichen Menschen


Es gibt einfach Orte die klingen na ja. Zum Beispiel auch Dülmen ... ich dülme, du dülmst, er/sie/es dülmen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Gib mal in Google eine Suche nach geilen Motorradstrecken ein, beginnend im Norden:
Poppendorf, Fickmühlen, Vögelnsen, Hodenhagen, Busendorf, Moese, Geilenkirchen, Eichelhardt, Wixhausen, Ehrenzipfel, Rammelsbach, Feucht und so weiter


----------



## Andal

Gipfelnd über Petting am Wagingersee in die Gemeine Fucking im Kreis Braunau und dort zu Pimperlhof.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Drangstedt, @Tikey0815, Du hast Drangstedt vergessen... liegt auch im feuchten Dreieck!!!


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Na da meld ich mich mal zurück aus dem Dänemark Urlaub..vorab.. @Fantastic Fishing @phirania alles gute Nachträglich zu den Geburtstagen
> War ne klasse Woche in Skovmose, der Campingplatz war einfach aber sauber und gepflegt, was für uns die Hauptsache ist. Cool war, das der Campingplatzbetreiber uns spontan ein Boot zum Angeln angeboten hatte, leider wurde das aber aufgrund der Wellen nix. Jedenfalls haben meine Frau und ich an jedem Tag stundenlang die dort bekannten Angelplätze angesessen, war auch das erste Mal in einer Wathose im Meer und hab die Spinnrute gefordert  Am Ende hats aber leider nur für eine einzelne Maßige Flunder gereicht und die hat auch noch meine Frau aus der Ostsee gezogen , alles andere war entweder nicht Maßig oder riß kurz vor Landung ab. . Beeindruckt waren wir am ersten Tag wo wir an einem Spot einen älteren Herren mit vollem Eimer Fische antrafen. Er hat uns freundlicherweise seinen Spot überlassen und uns Tipps zum anködern und wurfstellen gegeben, da bissen dann auch ein paar Flundern wobei aber nur eine lohnte. Als der Herr dann weg war war Flaute, wir konnten nur noch einige Krebse an Land ziehen, es war wie verhext  Sehr cool war auch an zwei Tagen direkt vor den Füssen, ca 20m entfernt, eine Herde Schweinswale durchziehen zu sehen, einer hat sogar meine ausgeworfene Schnur unterschwommen, tolles Erlebnis
> Naja jedenfalls war das unser erster Meeres-Angelurlaub überhaupt und wir haben ihn mega genossen  nur die Kuttertour konnten wir nicht mehr mitmachen, hätte zeitlich nicht mehr gepasst, das werden wir aber kommendes Jahr im Mai nachholen, können es kaum abwarten


Petri an deiner Frau zur Flunder. Hauptsache der Urlaub war gut.


----------



## Tobias85

@Tikey0815: Petri zum gemeinsamen Fang!  Aller Anfang ist schwer, nächstes mal läufts sicher schon besser.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil und schön, daß Ihr den Urlaub genießen konntet, @Tikey0815 !


----------



## geomas

So, ich war heute Abend am Fluß nebenan. Nicht unbedingt mein smartester Move.






Die Kamera im Telefon hat überbelichtet - es war recht finster. Beim Gewitter hab ich die Rute im Rasen geparkt.

Die Experten von wetteronline hatten sich schon tagsüber mit ihrer Vorhersage verdingst, also verkalkuliert. 
Und auch heute Abend wollte das Wetter nicht so, wie prognostiziert. Es hat geschüttet und kurz gewittert und blaste, bloste, bluste, nein, es blies auch tüchtig.
Immerhin kann ich der Thermojacke jetzt wohl vertrauen: sie hat sich ebenso gut gemacht wie die neuen Gummistiefel. Thermo- oder Regenhose hatte ich leider zu Hause gelassen und stand in der Nietenhose im Regen.
Gebissen hats auch, drei kleine Plötz waren an Maden und/oder Castern interessiert. Die ABU Kapselrolle hat heute nicht gemuckt. Immerhin.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri zu den Plötzen, Geo! Das Du Dich bei dem Wetter überhaupt raus getraut hast. Bei uns hat es immer wieder richtig heftig geschauert. Trotz Homeoffice kein Wetter für einen Gang ans Wasser.


----------



## geomas

^Danke! Es gab den ganzen Tabg über immer wieder Phasen mit Sonnenschein und etwas weniger Wind. Da hielt es mich dann irgendwann nicht mehr am Schreibtisch.
Und klar - einen echten, aufwändigen Angelausflug würde ich nie bei so unbeständigem Wetter starten.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich war heute Abend am Fluß nebenan. Nicht unbedingt mein smartester Move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Kamera im Telefon hat überbelichtet - es war recht finster. Beim Gewitter hab ich die Rute im Rasen geparkt.
> 
> Die Experten von wetteronline hatten sich schon tagsüber mit ihrer Vorhersage verdingst, also verkalkuliert.
> Und auch heute Abend wollte das Wetter nicht so, wie prognostiziert. Es hat geschüttet und kurz gewittert und blaste, bloste, bluste, nein, es blies auch tüchtig.
> Immerhin kann ich der Thermojacke jetzt wohl vertrauen: sie hat sich ebenso gut gemacht wie die neuen Gummistiefel. Thermo- oder Regenhose hatte ich leider zu Hause gelassen und stand in der Nietenhose im Regen.
> Gebissen hats auch, drei kleine Plötz waren an Maden und/oder Castern interessiert. Die ABU Kapselrolle hat heute nicht gemuckt. Immerhin.


Schöner Badesee ( Angelsee ).Petri zu den Plötzen.


----------



## geomas

@Hering 58 - hey Hartmut, es handelt sich um einen Fluß. Ungefähr hier hat vor 60 Jahren schon mein Vadder gepietscht.
Die schwimmenden Tore sind von den Kanupolo-Spielern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @geomas zu den Badeseeplötzen   

Hier war es heute viel zu stürmisch zum angeln und geregnet hat es auch laufend.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas- Georg denn kann dein Vadder dir ja noch geheim Tipps geben.


----------



## geomas

Haha, hier war es eigentlich auch viel zu stürmisch zum Angeln. Das wußten die drei Plötz leider nicht...

Und @Hering 58 - danke, Vaddern fallen eher fragwürdige bis illegale Möglichkeiten ein, Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Tobias85

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @geomas- Georg denn kann dein Vadder dir ja noch geheim Tipps geben.



Ich glaube, Georg kennt die Stelle inzwischen ganz gut...sogar hier im Ükel kennen wir die Stelle ja inzwischen 

Petri Georg, dann hat sich das raustrauen ja gelohnt


----------



## phirania

War heute auch wieder Karpfen ärgern.
Mit Erfolg...




Und Brassen und Rotaugen gab's auch 
wieder.





Dann gab's auch gleich noch eine Überraschung.

Ein Jungkarpfen evtl.vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, @phirania ! 
Schön, daß sich Deine/Eure Futterkampagne so ausgezahlt hat.


----------



## phirania

Ach so vorher gab's auch noch eine leckere Elchsalami


----------



## Hering 58

@phirania-Dickes Peri zum Karpfen Kalle.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ach so vorher gab's auch noch eine leckere Elchsalami
> Anhang anzeigen 330038


Von Ikea-Kalle.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn ich das so lese.......

Ihr wohnt alle in der falschen Ecke 
Gewitter, Regen, Sturmböen.
Naja, können ja auch nicht alle hier im gelobten Land wohnen 
Petri an den unerschrockenen @geomas  und den ex Urlauber @Tikey0815


----------



## phirania

Danke Jungs.
Ja ich liebe es wenn ein Plan klappt.
Das  Wassermopet hatte fast 80 cm.
Und war recht agil.
Der kleine Karpfen muss wohl vom letzten vorletzten Jahr sein.
Also haben die Karpfen erfolgreich abgelaicht.
Besatz haben wir da nicht gemacht.


----------



## Minimax

Meine Güte, man darf wirklich nie, nie, vergessen den Ükel zu lesen, durch was für herrlich geschriebene und bebilderte Fang- und auch Angelberichte ich mich lesen musste, da muss man ja Petris und nächstes-mal-klappts-bestimmts nach allen Seiten verteilen, da hilft nur durchackern und ein tricastmäßiges Like-Carpetbombing.
Also herzliches Petri und vielen Dank an die Fänger und Berichterstatter der letzten Tage, ob Karpfen, Flunder, Plötze oder halt die Tricolore!
Und dann was wieder an tollem und interessanten Spielzeug bestellt wurde und eingetroffen ist, kann man auch kaum würdigen (Wenn Kochtopf so´ne Daiwa Harrier hat, will ich auch eine haben. Hasse Kapselrollen, sehen immer aus wie bei Geomas, aber "Harrier" klingt einfach supercool), schliesslich noch der Geburtstagsstress und der übliche Ükel-Slapstick will ja auch rezipiert werden.
Mal sehen, hier ist das Wetter ebenfalls stürmisch und üselig, aber wahrscheinlich schaff ichs am Wochenende raus, und dann soll mir das Wetter egal sein. Son bisschen böig, mit wechselnder Bewölkung hat nach meiner Erfahrung eigentlich appetitanregende Wirkung auf die Fische, was mir Sorgen macht sind die niedrigen Wasserstände. Jetzt markt man langsam finde ich, was man die ganze Saison vorhatte, aber immer geschoben hat. Für verschiedene Angelpläne ists nun zu spät in der Saison.
Herzlich, 
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

#harrier

Bin schon gespannt auf Deine, @Kochtopf , ersten Eindrücke von der Daiwa. Ich hatte schon ein paar Mal den Finger auf dem „Bestell-Button” - aber nicht geklickt.

Wenn das Wetter morgen den Prognosen entspricht oder gar besser ist gehts noch mal kurz raus an die Warnow. Heute hatte ich an der langen Matche spaßeshalber eine Stickpose montiert, die hat sich bei der teilweise starken Strömung auch ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Der Test des Tripods muß leider noch bissl auf sich warten, bei den Sturmböhen (8-9bft) heute wollte ich das echt nicht riskieren.

Was ich aber mittlerweile gefunden habe sind diese Quick-Adapter von Korum. Sie sind gut aber auch unverschämt teuer mit 7,50€ aufwärts pro Stück.
Da hab ich dann lieber ähnliche von Avid genommen, da kosten 2 nen 10er. Und sie sind sogar noch sicherer, da dort kein Vierkant sondern ein Sechskant für den sicheren Halt sorgt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Test des Tripods muß leider noch bissl auf sich warten, bei den Sturmböhen (8-9bft) heute wollte ich das echt nicht riskieren.
> 
> Was ich aber mittlerweile gefunden habe sind diese Quick-Adapter von Korum. Sie sind gut aber auch unverschämt teuer mit 7,50€ aufwärts pro Stück.
> Da hab ich dann lieber ähnliche von Avid genommen, da kosten 2 nen 10er. Und sie sind sogar noch sicherer, da dort kein Vierkant sondern ein Sechskant für den sicheren Halt sorgt.



Mädchen!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #harrier
> 
> Bin schon gespannt auf Deine, @Kochtopf , ersten Eindrücke von der Daiwa. Ich hatte schon ein paar Mal den Finger auf dem „Bestell-Button” - aber nicht geklickt.



Ich find die ja interessant als "lebendes Fossil", das sich also eine so alte Rolle praktisch unbemerkt im Portfolio sozusagen bis in Ükelzeiten gehalten hat.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass eine bestimmte Schimao Aero oder so zumindest auf der der Insel ebenfalls im unveränderten Design als mit Heckbremse, anthrazitfarbenen Body, der Gold-Veilchenblauen Beschriftung und unverkennbarem Habitus einer 90er Rolle ebenfalls noch im letzten oder vorletzten Jahr noch angeboten wurde, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mädchen!


Du bist eben kein Weichei-Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mädchen!



Unfassbar!
Wie wärs, sollen wir nicht mal unserem Tangermünder Überlebenskünstler ein ordentliches Ballkleid organisieren, damit er sich nicht mehr in Roben aus zusammengenähtem Seetang präsentieren muss?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Unfassbar!
> Wie wärs, sollen wir nicht mal unserem Tangermünder Überlebenskünstler ein ordentliches Ballkleid organisieren, damit er sich nicht mehr in Roben aus zusammengenähtem Seetang präsentieren muss?



Hach, mein Low-Budget Poncho hatte es in den Sturmböen bei Starkregen entzweit. Jetzt werde ich mir wohl aus der Haut eines Berliners einen Regenschirm bauen müssen.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Na da meld ich mich mal zurück aus dem Dänemark Urlaub..vorab.. @Fantastic Fishing @phirania alles gute Nachträglich zu den Geburtstagen
> War ne klasse Woche in Skovmose, der Campingplatz war einfach aber sauber und gepflegt, was für uns die Hauptsache ist. Cool war, das der Campingplatzbetreiber uns spontan ein Boot zum Angeln angeboten hatte, leider wurde das aber aufgrund der Wellen nix. Jedenfalls haben meine Frau und ich an jedem Tag stundenlang die dort bekannten Angelplätze angesessen, war auch das erste Mal in einer Wathose im Meer und hab die Spinnrute gefordert  Am Ende hats aber leider nur für eine einzelne Maßige Flunder gereicht und die hat auch noch meine Frau aus der Ostsee gezogen , alles andere war entweder nicht Maßig oder riß kurz vor Landung ab. . Beeindruckt waren wir am ersten Tag wo wir an einem Spot einen älteren Herren mit vollem Eimer Fische antrafen. Er hat uns freundlicherweise seinen Spot überlassen und uns Tipps zum anködern und wurfstellen gegeben, da bissen dann auch ein paar Flundern wobei aber nur eine lohnte. Als der Herr dann weg war war Flaute, wir konnten nur noch einige Krebse an Land ziehen, es war wie verhext  Sehr cool war auch an zwei Tagen direkt vor den Füssen, ca 20m entfernt, eine Herde Schweinswale durchziehen zu sehen, einer hat sogar meine ausgeworfene Schnur unterschwommen, tolles Erlebnis
> Naja jedenfalls war das unser erster Meeres-Angelurlaub überhaupt und wir haben ihn mega genossen  nur die Kuttertour konnten wir nicht mehr mitmachen, hätte zeitlich nicht mehr gepasst, das werden wir aber kommendes Jahr im Mai nachholen, können es kaum abwarten



Na denn mal Petri zur Flunder.
Ja so ein Urlaub geht viel zu schnell vorbei.
Aber jetzt kannst du ja zuhause nochmal kräftig zulangen...


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hach, mein Low-Budget Poncho hatte es in den Sturmböen bei Starkregen entzweit. Jetzt werde ich mir wohl aus der Haut eines Berliners einen Regenschirm bauen müssen.



Mach dir keine Hoffnungen alter Knabe, meine zarte Hülle würde keinerlei Gerbprozesse oder auch nur Nieselregen überstehen. Ausserdem bin ich krebserregend und leicht entflammbar. Der Traum vom Miniax-Cape bleibt unerreichbar!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mädchen!



Witzbold..war selber draußen und bin vor ner Stunde erst wieder zurück. Regen war hier nicht, nur bissl arg zuchig schön stramm vonner Seite. Saß allerdings am MLK und nicht anner Elbe,letzteres macht keinen Sinn hier bei dem Wasserstand.
Schirm hatte ich zwar auch mit, ein versuchter Aufbau dessen hätte aber garantiert fatal geendet.
Bei dem Wind hier hätte deine Mütze mehrfach nen Freibad genommen, der Regenkittel wäre gleich fort gewesen.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich find die ja interessant als "lebendes Fossil", das sich also eine so alte Rolle praktisch unbemerkt im Portfolio sozusagen bis in Ükelzeiten gehalten hat.
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass eine bestimmte Schimao Aero oder so zumindest auf der der Insel ebenfalls im unveränderten Design als mit Heckbremse, anthrazitfarbenen Body, der Gold-Veilchenblauen Beschriftung und unverkennbarem Habitus einer 90er Rolle ebenfalls noch im letzten oder vorletzten Jahr noch angeboten wurde, oder irre ich mich da?



Hmm, das entsprechende Modell fällt mir nicht ein. 

Da erinnere ich mich eher an die Daiwas Tournament Whisker SS2600 (und andere Größen wie 1600). Die gibts ja immer noch und erfreuen den Betrachter mit ihrem Old-School-Look. Und: deutlich graziler die 1657DM Matchrolle für die Flußangelei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Witzbold..war selber draußen und bin vor ner Stunde erst wieder zurück. Regen war hier nicht, nur bissl arg zuchig schön stramm vonner Seite. Saß allerdings am MLK und nicht anner Elbe,letzteres macht keinen Sinn hier bei dem Wasserstand.
> Schirm hatte ich zwar auch mit, ein versuchter Aufbau dessen hätte aber garantiert fatal geendet.
> Bei dem Wind hier hätte deine Mütze mehrfach nen Freibad genommen, der Regenkittel wäre gleich fort gewesen.



Mein Regenkittel war am Fliegen, der Wind war teilweise auch richtig heftig. Ich dachte ja, so schön hinterm Deich, wäre Ruhe. Pustekuchen, ich hab den Scheiss volle Bude abbekommen.....








Minimax schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Hoffnungen alter Knabe, meine zarte Hülle würde keinerlei Gerbprozesse oder auch nur Nieselregen überstehen. Ausserdem bin ich krebserregend und leicht entflammbar. Der Traum vom Miniax-Cape bleibt unerreichbar!



Da werde ich wohl erneut 2,50 Euro für den Low-Budget Poncho investieren müssen, so schmerzlich es auch ist.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> deutlich graziler die 1657DM Matchrolle für die Flußangelei.



Dann wird's die gewesen sein- ebenfalls ein lebendes Fossil, sehr interessant, sehr interessant, vielen Damk


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos #daiwa harrier - angling direkt ist ein Schnarchladen, vor drei Tagen bestellt immer noch nicht versandt


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, das entsprechende Modell fällt mir nicht ein.
> 
> Da erinnere ich mich eher an die Daiwas Tournament Whisker SS2600 (und andere Größen wie 1600). Die gibts ja immer noch und erfreuen den Betrachter mit ihrem Old-School-Look. Und: deutlich graziler die 1657DM Matchrolle für die Flußangelei.



Die SS1600/2600 gibts auch nur noch, weil sie vor paar Jahren nochmal neu aufgelegt wurden. Die alten sind aber dennoch mehr gesucht und das aus gutem Grund.
Gibt deutlich bessere Matchrollen wie die 1657DM, auch aus dem Hause Daiwa und vergleichbarem Alter.
Die Bremse ist dermaßen Grütze, da kannst besser gleich den Finger nur auf der Spule lassen...oder wie die Engländer über die ausgeschaltete Rücklaufsperre drillen.
Merke: Heckbremse = kleinste Bremsscheiben (max 2-3, oftmals sogar nur 1) = oftmals miese Bremsleistung und ruckeliger Anlauf.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330049


Also der kokette Blick ist schon etwas aufreizend, wenn du jetzt noch Spinnfischer-/Flamencomäßig ne rute quer im Mund hättest...


----------



## Kochtopf

Aber @Bimmelrudi wann braucht man bei ner Matchrolle schon mehr als 4kg Bremskraft?


----------



## Minimax

Zu der von @geomas  erwähnten 1657DM Matchrolle, die ja auch eine Daiwa Harrier ist, sie wird für unglaubliche Preise selbst auf AMazon ommer noch neu angeboten, hier mal die aufschlussreiche Produktbeschreibung als Zitat:

Die Daiwa Harrier Autobail ist das erste Design, das einen manuellen Verschluss auf einer automatischen Kaution bietet. Sport-2-Kugellager, ein schnelles Abrufen von 5,4:1 und hält bis zu 100 m Mono. Perfekt für Fluss-Posenfischen und auch ideal für Werbung, liefert es unglaubliche Windkraft. 
Alles klar, Herr Kommissar.

@Kochtopf, ouh, eigentlich sind die angling directs ziemlich fit, vielleicht ist das die Zeit die sie brauchen, um in ihre Katakomben nach so einer alten und seltenen Rolle zu tauchen, und rauszufinden das sie doch nicht mehr auf lager ist.. ich drück Dir die Daumen..


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Es geht doch nicht um die maximale Bremskraft, da langen auch deutlich weniger.

Es geht nur darum ob die Bremse ohne Problemchen anläuft und dann geschmeidig arbeitet. Ob bei 2kg oder 10kg ist erstmal völlig Wurscht.
Bei ner Heckbremse wird das konstruktionsbedingt schon schwierig, eben weil fitzlige Scheibendurchmesser und deutlich weniger wie bei Frontbremsen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber @Bimmelrudi wann braucht man bei ner Matchrolle schon mehr als 4kg Bremskraft?



Bremskraft? Wat ist dat überhaupt?


----------



## geomas

Die Daiwa 1657DM hab ich nie in der Hand gehabt (aber Dich, Bimmelrudi, schon mal nach ihr gefragt). Ich hab sie auch nur erwähnt, weil sie eben ein „lebendes Fossil” ist.

Die SS2600 kenn ich ebenfalls nur aus dem Netz.

Und Stichwort #heckbremsrolle: also ich habe einige, deren Bremse zum Mtachangeln wirklich prima ist. Ne alte Shimano Aero Perfection ist mein Liebling. Ne brandneue Okuma für 40€ ist echt Sahne für den Preis. Und als Billgheimer finde ich die 22€-Okuma Carbonite Frontbremsrolle (CB-335m) beeindruckend.

@Kochtopf - ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit AD gemacht, nur die allerschnellsten sind sie nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf - ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit AD gemacht, nur die allerschnellsten sind sie nicht.



15 Bestellungen bisher, Versand der Ware immer nach drei Tagen, idr. nach 7 Tagen erhalten. Alles gut verpackt, oft Präsente dabei. Einzig störend die Rückabwicklung bei Schaden: Du trägst die Kosten nach UK selber, was nicht gerade günstig ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas schnella ist bessa! (Frei nach gorkamorka, ihre Farben sind sogar rot!!!)
Wenn @Minimax recht hat und sie ist nicht mehr auf Lager wird mein Zorn grenzenlos sein (und ihr wisst, was dies im AB bedeutet, irgendwelche älteren Damen werden schon mal übers Wasser gehalten durch Waldschrate und das für deutlich weniger)


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mein Regenkittel war am Fliegen, der Wind war teilweise auch richtig heftig. Ich dachte ja, so schön hinterm Deich, wäre Ruhe. Pustekuchen, ich hab den Scheiss volle Bude abbekommen.....
> 
> ..
> 
> Da werde ich wohl erneut 2,50 Euro für den Low-Budget Poncho investieren müssen, so schmerzlich es auch ist.



Ich hab mir relativ billige Seglerklamotten bei Decathlon bestellt, die machen ein sehr guten Eindruck für den Preis. 
Vielleicht gibt es derlei Bekleidung auch für stämmige Elbangler...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir relativ billige Seglerklamotten bei Decathlon bestellt, die machen ein sehr guten Eindruck für den Preis.
> Vielleicht gibt es derlei Bekleidung auch für stämmige Elbangler...



Ich lege mir nächste Woche einen fähigen Poncho zu, dann eine Regenhose, diese Kombination gefällt mir bisweilen ganz gut. Den Link zur Seggelbekleidung kannst du mir trotzdem schicken, allerdings taugt sie wohl nicht für meine Winterangelei. Da brauche ich dicke Jacken und werfe bei Bedarf den Poncho rüber, scheint mir am Besten zu sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich lege mir nächste Woche einen fähigen Poncho zu, dann eine Regenhose, diese Kombination gefällt mir bisweilen ganz gut. Den Link zur Seggelbekleidung kannst du mir trotzdem schicken, allerdings taugt sie wohl nicht für meine Winterangelei. Da brauche ich dicke Jacken und werfe bei Bedarf den Poncho rüber, scheint mir am Besten zu sein.


Höchstens ein goretexthermoanzug wäre da eine Alternative denke ich, das Laminat von der Trachtentruppe gibt es unschlagbar billig und wenn du es ne Nummer größer nimmst passen astralkörper und Klamotten denke ich locker drunter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Höchstens ein goretexthermoanzug wäre da eine Alternative denke ich, das Laminat von der Trachtentruppe gibt es unschlagbar billig und wenn du es ne Nummer größer nimmst passen astralkörper und Klamotten denke ich locker drunter



Die Größe ist kein Problem, ich passe in XXL rein. Das Ding ist halt, das ich mich innerlich weigere, teure Regenbekleidung zu kaufen. Sie ist ja bisweilen selten benötigt und dann ist ein Haudegen wie ich (falls die Kleidung teuer ist) nicht verlegen, über Buhnen zu Robben, durch Urwälder zu laufen oder im April mit Schlüpper durchs Wasser zu schwimmen. Ich zerlege solche Produkte unter Garantie binnen Monate. Eine einfache, gefütterte Regenjacke, würde es auch tun. Bisher habe ich aber nur Schrott gefunden. Bei Amazon oft auch nur Slim-Lineschnitt für Beauties am Strand etc, aber nichts für richtige Outdoorzwecke. Falls doch, kostet das Jäckchen gleich mal 150 Euros aufwärts, kann ich mir aber nicht mehr leisten, weil ich 4 Liter Würmer im Monat brauche.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Zu der von @geomas  erwähnten 1657DM Matchrolle, die ja auch eine Daiwa Harrier ist, sie wird für unglaubliche Preise selbst auf AMazon ommer noch neu angeboten, hier mal die aufschlussreiche Produktbeschreibung als Zitat:
> 
> Die Daiwa Harrier Autobail ist das erste Design, das einen manuellen Verschluss auf einer automatischen Kaution bietet. Sport-2-Kugellager, ein schnelles Abrufen von 5,4:1 und hält bis zu 100 m Mono. Perfekt für Fluss-Posenfischen und auch ideal für Werbung, liefert es unglaubliche Windkraft.
> Alles klar, Herr Kommissar.





Dann zitiere ich einfach mal den Originaltext von 1988....richtig, die Rolle kam 1988 auf den Markt und nicht erst 1989 wie man so oft liest.



> There are two models in this series.
> There is the top model with 2 ball bearings (1657DM) and the 1 ball bearing alternative 1657M.
> There unique reels offer a patented bail-arm system giving finger-dab bal opening with manual override, high speed 6 to 1 (eigentlich sind es 6.2:1 ) and silent anti-reverse.
> The diecast zinc gearing with machined brass pinion gear gives a super smooth, silky retrieve coupled to 1/2 ball-bearing smoothness.
> A one-touch quick-folding handle and a sensitive rear-drag (für die Zeit wars ja ok, da waren Heckbremsen auch noch up to date und angesagt) are additional features in 2 new reel models, each with a spare spool inclusive (toll, das gabs generell bei allen Daiwa-Matchrollen, oftmals sogar 2 E-Spulen)



Der Text wurde übrigens nicht 1:1 aus dem Katalog übernommen, sondern etwas anders formuliert.
Nicht das mir nachher hier wieder jemand wegen Copyright nen Strick drehen will. 

Was übrigens nirgends genannt wird ist die Arretiermöglichkeit des Bügels...sprich er lässt sich festsetzen für den Wurf, damit er nicht zurückschlagen kann.


Noch nen paar Rohdaten zu den beiden Modellen

Gewicht: 1657DM = 12oz, 1657M = 11.3oz
Schnurfassung: 100m / 2lb
damaliger Verkaufspreis: £49,99 (1657DM), £44,99 (1657M), ein engl. Pfund war 1988 etwa 3 DM wert.
E-Spule Preis: £6,00 (Spule ist bei beiden eh gleich)


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Größe ist kein Problem, ich passe in XXL rein. Das Ding ist halt, das ich mich innerlich weigere, teure Regenbekleidung zu kaufen. Sie ist ja bisweilen selten benötigt und dann ist ein Haudegen wie ich (falls die Kleidung teuer ist) nicht verlegen, über Buhnen zu Robben, durch Urwälder zu laufen oder im April mit Schlüpper durchs Wasser zu laufen. Ich zerlege solche Produkte unter Garantie binnen Monate. Eine einfache, gefütterte Regenjacke, würde es auch tun. Bisher habe ich aber nur Schrott gefunden. Bei Amazon oft auch nur Slim-Lineschnitt für Beauties am Strand etc, aber nichts für richtige Outdoorzwecke. Falls doch, kostet das Jäckchen gleich mal 150 Euros aufwärts, kann ich mir aber nicht mehr leisten, weil ich 4 Liter Würmer im Monat brauche.


Naja 70 € Plus funktionswaschmittel (also 80) für was bewährtes aus dem Militär ist im Vergleich zu sonstigen goretex Sachen ein schnapper (https://www.bw-online-shop.com/bw-goretex-anzug-original-gebraucht-flecktarn.html beispielhaft, habe es aber auch schon günstiger sehen, vielleicht den örtlichen armyshop mal aufsuchen)


----------



## geomas

Ich persönlich trage keine Militärklamotten, selbst wenn die absolut perfekt zum Angeln wären.

Hab mir vor kurzem einen recht günstigen Thermoanzug von Prologic geholt (hey, Werbung hier im AB gesehn und sofort gekauft - ein Novum für mich). Die Jacke davon konnte sich heute bewähren und tat es auch.
Die Seglerklamotten sind von der Decathlon Eigenmarke „Tribord”. Ein Bekannter, der sich sehr gut mit dem ganzen Outdoorkram auskennt, meinte, daß für meine Zwecke Segelklamotten das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Und: „Küste” wäre das Stichwort für den Einsatzzweck beim Seglerzeugs.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja 70 € Plus funktionswaschmittel (also 80) für was bewährtes aus dem Militär ist im Vergleich zu sonstigen goretex Sachen ein schnapper (https://www.bw-online-shop.com/bw-goretex-anzug-original-gebraucht-flecktarn.html beispielhaft, habe es aber auch schon günstiger sehen, vielleicht den örtlichen armyshop mal aufsuchen)



Für 70€ gibbet ne ganze Menge 150L Müllsäcke....3 Löcher rein, fertig. Waschmittel brauch man auch nicht.


----------



## geomas

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gewicht: 1657DM = 12oz, 1657M = 11.3oz
> Schnurfassung: 100m / 2lb
> damaliger Verkaufspreis: £49,99 (1657DM), £44,99 (1657M), ein engl. Pfund war 1988 etwa 3 DM wert.
> E-Spule Preis: £6,00 (Spule ist bei beiden eh gleich)




Die Schnurfassung wage ich anzuzweifeln - da gibts vermutlich einen Haken bei Daiwas interner Umrechnung: auf den Bildern im Netz sieht man 150m 0,16er Schnur und (etwa) 100m 0,20er auf der Spule der 1657DM. Also absolut im Rahmen einer typischen Matchrolle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja 70 € Plus funktionswaschmittel (also 80) für was bewährtes aus dem Militär ist im Vergleich zu sonstigen goretex Sachen ein schnapper (https://www.bw-online-shop.com/bw-goretex-anzug-original-gebraucht-flecktarn.html beispielhaft, habe es aber auch schon günstiger sehen, vielleicht den örtlichen armyshop mal aufsuchen)



Ach Quatsch, ich habe gerade Spontan via Click eine Jacke über Wish bestellt, die mir über Google angezeigt wurde. 27 Euro, Fleece gefüttert, Wasserdicht und was nicht alles. Vielleicht haut es ja hin, wenn nicht bleibt immernoch der Poncho.

https://www.wish.com/de/product/5ba1e800236cce1ba350a6e6?hide_login_modal=true&from_ad=goog_shopping&_display_country_code=DE&_force_currency_code=EUR&pid=googleadwords_int&c={campaignId}&ad_cid=5ba1e800236cce1ba350a6e6&ad_cc=DE&ad_lang=DE&ad_curr=EUR&ad_price=17.00&campaign_id=1643927991&gclid=Cj0KCQjwiILsBRCGARIsAHKQWLOTFA8NLb8kaU6JEFFQxLT3T6rjN12FwTFOQBDSqZwVsOC_lBel2rsaAoFcEALw_wcB

Die Klamotten aus der Bundeswehr kenne ich, hab sie selber nen paar Monate getragen (als Soldat), haut hin das Zeug. Ich möchte aber nicht unbedingt meine Bilder für den Blog in Flecktarn präsentieren.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Ich möchte aber nicht unbedingt meine Bilder für den Blog in Flecktarn präsentieren.



Erinnert mich an das Warnemünde vergangener Tage: steigt ganz unauffällig ein Dutzend Dorschangler in Camo auf einen Feuerwehr-roten Angelkutter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an das Warnemünde vergangener Tage: steigt ganz unauffällig ein Dutzend Dorschangler in Camo auf einen Feuerwehr-roten Angelkutter.



Angler in Flecktarn erinnern mich immer an Säufer. (Klischee)


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Angler in Flecktarn erinnern mich immer an Säufer. (Klischee)



Bingbingbing - bing! Bordrunde!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bingbingbing - bing! Bordrunde!



Bingbingbing-Bing!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Die Schnurfassung wage ich anzuzweifeln - da gibts vermutlich einen Haken bei Daiwas interner Umrechnung: auf den Bildern im Netz sieht man 150m 0,16er Schnur und (etwa) 100m 0,20er auf der Spule der 1657DM. Also absolut im Rahmen einer typischen Matchrolle.



Die Katalogangaben waren generell bei allen Daiwa-Matchrollen aus der Zeit 100m/2lb.
Dabei sollte man bedenken das die beigelegte E-Spule nicht identisch mit der bereits montierten gewesen ist.
In den 90er Katalogen findet man dann durchaus differenzierte Angaben zu beiden Spulen.
Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, was die Schnüre damals abkonnten bei dem und dem Durchmesser. Die Engländer waren schon immer dafür bekannt, auf Durchmesser nen Feuchten zu geben.
Schau dir heutige moderne Karpfenschnüre an..da steht auch nur 15lb drauf (und irgendwo kleiner inner Ecke der Durchmesser). Das sind fast immer Schnüre um die 0.35 und die 15lb beziehen sich dabei nicht auf die Tragkraft der Schnur. Sonst würde die gar keiner kaufen, schon gar nicht engl. Karpfenangler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Habe ich schon erwähnt, das der massenhafte Einsatz von Würmern mein anglerisches Leben verändert hat? Ich mach nichts anderes mehr, außer Würmer zu verwenden.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens, neben der wichtigen Flecktarn Debatte (wartet nur, bis ich mir n Bier geholt habe!)
Die Beiden Daiwa-Harrier Fossilien werden auf der Daiwa UK Seite weiterhin gelistet und beschrieben, auf der Daiwa Deutschland Seite gibt's sie nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Die gabs ja auch nie in Deutschland offiziell 

Harrier = only UK


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt, das der massenhafte Einsatz von Würmern mein anglerisches Leben verändert hat? Ich mach nichts anderes mehr, außer Würmer zu verwenden.



Wusstest Du, das zum gentlemanlichen Barbenangeln mitte des 19ten Jahrhunderts (das war noch vor der Trennung zwischen Coarse und Game FIshing, eigentlich anglerisch ne viel liberalere Zeit als nach dem aufkommen des "edlen" Fliegenfischens, jeder durfte alles, ein bisschen wie heute) auf der Themse säckeweise Würmer verwendet wurden?
Gentlemen verabredeteten sich und liessen von Fischern wirklich unglaubliche Mengen an Würmern, Eimer, Säcke, pfund- und gallonenweise in der Wioche vor dem Grossen Tag verklappen. Und dann gabs ne Bootspartie, mit langem Rock und Zylinder wurden dann gigantische Barbenfänge gemacht!


----------



## geomas

Auf der Daiwa-Deutschland-Seite gibts vieles nicht. Die mittel- bis hochpreisigen Matchsachen fehlen komplett.

Die alten Schnüre waren bis in die 80er (?) auf der Insel ja nur nach Tragkraft angeboten, die älteren Angler mußten komplett umdenken, als auf einmal Durchmesser genannt worden sind. 2lb entspricht bei der Bayer Perlon etwa 0,14mm, bei der Maxima sind es so um die 0,12 oder 0,14mm. 
Also 100m 2lb Schnur meinen: prima Schnurkapazität zum Waggler- und Stickfloatfischen.

Damals gab es die mit Karpfen überbesetzten Match-Teiche ja noch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Harrier = only UK


Stimmt, wir mussten uns mit den spiessigen Kack-Alpha-Jets begnügen, die Looserkarte in jedem Flugzeugquartett.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Wusstest Du, das zum gentlemanlichen Barbenangeln mitte des 19ten Jahrhunderts (das war noch vor der Trennung zwischen Coarse und Game FIshing, eigentlich anglerisch ne viel liberalere Zeit als nach dem aufkommen des "edlen" Fliegenfischens, jeder durfte alles, ein bisschen wie heute) auf der Themse säckeweise Würmer verwendet wurden?
> Gentlemen verabredeteten sich und liessen von Fischern wirklich unglaubliche Mengen an Würmern, Eimer, Säcke, pfund- und gallonenweise in der Wioche vor dem Grossen Tag verklappen. Und dann gabs ne Bootspartie, mit langem Rock und Zylinder wurden dann gigantische Barbenfänge gemacht!



Schnippschnapp


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schnippschnapp


Bring ich nicht übers Herz..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Bring ich nicht übers Herz..



Geht mir beim Frühstücksfleisch auch so!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Auf der Daiwa-Deutschland-Seite gibts vieles nicht. Die mittel- bis hochpreisigen Matchsachen fehlen komplett.
> 
> Die alten Schnüre waren bis in die 80er (?) auf der Insel ja nur nach Tragkraft angeboten, die älteren Angler mußten komplett umdenken, als auf einmal Durchmesser genannt worden sind. 2lb entspricht bei der Bayer Perlon etwa 0,14mm, bei der Maxima sind es so um die 0,12 oder 0,14mm.
> Also 100m 2lb Schnur meinen: prima Schnurkapazität zum Waggler- und Stickfloatfischen.
> 
> Damals gab es die mit Karpfen überbesetzten Match-Teiche ja noch nicht.



Auch bei UK fehlt so einiges. Auch in den Katalogen ist vieles nie drin gewesen, was es aber dennoch gab.
In Deutschland war erst Balzer und später Cormoran für den Vertrieb zuständig (und dann auch nur weniges aus dem Programm), erst Anfang der 90er übernahm auch hierzulande Daiwa das Ruder.

Wenn du wirklich nach ner "well made engl. style oldschool" Matchrolle suchst, dann kann ich dir nur die TD1350DM nahelegen. 1991 war dessen Startjahr und begründetet die "Team Daiwa"-Serien.
Wird allerdings nicht ganz einfach werden nen gutes Stück noch zu finden, denn das sind gesuchte Stücke und keine Ladenhüter wie die 1657DM.


----------



## geomas

#derwurmansich

Nach wie vor mein Hauptproblem bei der Wurmangelei sind die Mini-Barsche. Kaum ein Gewässer, wo die Möchtegerne-Stachelritter (es ind wohl eher Stachel-Knappen) nicht vor den anderen Species den Wurm entdeckt haben. Und natürlich gerne ganz tief schlucken. Kein Problem für Dich, @Fantastic Fishing ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Geht mir beim Frühstücksfleisch auch so!



Du benutzt doch das eh nicht zum Angeln sondern als Wegzehrung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du benutzt doch das eh nicht zum Angeln sondern als Wegzehrung.



Genau das meine ich doch!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Irgendwo müssen die XXL ja auch herkommen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #derwurmansich
> 
> Nach wie vor mein Hauptproblem bei der Wurmangelei sind die Mini-Barsche. Kaum ein Gewässer, wo die Möchtegerne-Stachelritter (es ind wohl eher Stachel-Knappen) nicht vor den anderen Species den Wurm entdeckt haben. Und natürlich gerne ganz tief schlucken. Kein Problem für Dich, @Fantastic Fishing ?



Der Barsch ist hier ausgestorben, es sind eher die Güstern. Würmer sind aber in der Tat nicht selektiv, große Dendrobena werden auch von einer kleinen Rotfeder bewältigt. Die Anköderung ist dann wichtig, um das Maul beim Einsaugen quasi zu blockieren. Siehst du bei Madenbündel gut, kriegen die Weißfische wesentlich schlechter bewältigt.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen die XXL ja auch herkommen



Alle Sprachen von der großen Krise, ich wollte doch nur vorsorgen!


----------



## geomas

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Auch bei UK fehlt so einiges. Auch in den Katalogen ist vieles nie drin gewesen, was es aber dennoch gab.
> In Deutschland war erst Balzer und später Cormoran für den Vertrieb zuständig (und dann auch nur weniges aus dem Programm), erst Anfang der 90er übernahm auch hierzulande Daiwa das Ruder.
> 
> Wenn du wirklich nach ner "well made engl. style oldschool" Matchrolle suchst, dann kann ich dir nur die TD1350DM nahelegen. 1991 war dessen Startjahr und begründetet die "Team Daiwa"-Serien.
> Wird allerdings nicht ganz einfach werden nen gutes Stück noch zu finden, denn das sind gesuchte Stücke und keine Ladenhüter wie die 1657DM.



Danke für den Tipp in Sachen TD1350DM!

Aber suchen werd ich die wohl nicht. Im Prinzip bin ich jetzt ganz happy mit meinem aktuellen Rollenbestand, vom Thema „Kapselrolle” mal abgesehen.
Und ich würde auch nicht die Harrier 1657DM bewerben wollen, finde es nur eben interessant, wenn solche Teile über Jahre hinweg angeboten werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt, das der massenhafte Einsatz von Würmern mein anglerisches Leben verändert hat? Ich mach nichts anderes mehr, außer Würmer zu verwenden.



Und wie hat das deinen Kontostand verändert?  Ich glaub, wenn Würmer nicht so verdammt teuer wären, dann würde ich die auch kiloweise nutzen. Obwohl - eigentlich müsste El Potto nach eigener Aussage aus dem Frühjahr inzwischen genug Würmer züchten, um den ganzen Ükel zu versorgen. Wie siehts aus in der Wurmfarm!?

Mini, schön dass du es wieder aus den Katakomben deines Büros heraus geschafft hast und nun zurück im Ükel bist! Ich wünsche schonmal viel Erfolg fürs Wochenende.

Und an phirania natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu den tollen Fängen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Bring ich nicht übers Herz..


Ich auch nicht - andererseits ist es ziemlich witzig wenn man bedenkt wie die Würmer beim anködern malträtiert werden. Barsche gibtes hier nicht, jedenfalls habe ich von keinem gehört oder gar einen gesehen an meiner Hauptstrecke und spätestens beim maggotpalooza mit @Minimax hätte was gehen müssen


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Geht mir beim Frühstücksfleisch auch so!



Is auch n fieses Mistzeugs, geb ich zu, aber halt ne tote Masse. Aber die Würmer tun mir leid. Klar, als Hakenköder kein Problem, einen erwischts, der andere bleibt in der Dose (Und gewinnt vielleicht sogar die Freiheit) Aber die ganze Bande kurz und klein schnippeln.. schaff ich nicht, obwohl ich vermute das sie ne erstklassige Futterzutat sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wie hat das deinen Kontostand verändert?  Ich glaub, wenn Würmer nicht so verdammt teuer wären, dann würde ich die auch kiloweise nutzen. Obwohl - eigentlich müsste El Potto nach eigener Aussage aus dem Frühjahr inzwischen genug Würmer züchten, um den ganzen Ükel zu versorgen. Wie siehts aus in der Wurmfarm!?


Dafür dass ich mich so gut wie garnicht kümmere ganz gut. Hätte gerne noch ein zwei alternative Wurmarten sauber getrennt von den Dendros. Ich müsste auch mal wieder sauber machen und Erde nachlegen aber ach... ich bin zu faul. Aber rein mengenmäßig entwickeln sie sich gut, dank meines Vollautomaten und meiner koffeinsucht reisst der Nachschub an Futter nicht ab. Auch gut: quetschiereste vom Töpfchen (fruchtmus in nuckeltüten)


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Barsch ist hier ausgestorben, es sind eher die Güstern. Würmer sind aber in der Tat nicht selektiv, große Dendrobena werden auch von einer kleinen Rotfeder bewältigt. Die Anköderung ist dann wichtig, um das Maul beim Einsaugen quasi zu blockieren. Siehst du bei Madenbündel gut, kriegen die Weißfische wesentlich schlechter bewältigt.



Beim Thema Wurmanköderung muß ich defintiv noch dazulernen, diverse Varianten probieren. Es gibt viel zu tun. Ich freu mich auf den Rest des Angeljahres.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wie hat das deinen Kontostand verändert?  Ich glaub, wenn Würmer nicht so verdammt teuer wären, dann würde ich die auch kiloweise nutzen. Obwohl - eigentlich müsste El Potto nach eigener Aussage aus dem Frühjahr inzwischen genug Würmer züchten, um den ganzen Ükel zu versorgen. Wie siehts aus in der Wurmfarm!?



Konto leer, Wurmeimer voll. Allerdings habe ich auch schon große Mengen an Nachwuchs und viele Eier in der Kiste zu verbuchen. Dat wird schon!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür dass ich mich so gut wie garnicht kümmere ganz gut. Hätte gerne noch ein zwei alternative Wurmarten sauber getrennt von den Dendros. Ich müsste auch mal wieder sauber machen und Erde nachlegen aber ach... ich bin zu faul. Aber rein mengenmäßig entwickeln sie sich gut, dank meines Vollautomaten und meiner koffeinsucht reisst der Nachschub an Futter nicht ab. Auch gut: quetschiereste vom Töpfchen (fruchtmus in nuckeltüten)



Also Kaffeepulver als Booster - hab ich öfter schon gelesen,aber noch nie probiert. Sollte ich wohl mal!


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also Kaffeepulver als Booster - hab ich öfter schon gelesen,aber noch nie probiert. Sollte ich wohl mal!



Ich kenne eher Kaffeesatz - gerne mit Filtertüten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also Kaffeepulver als Booster - hab ich öfter schon gelesen,aber noch nie probiert. Sollte ich wohl mal!


Kein Booster, das halte ich für latein- das Zeug hat eine grosse Oberfläche und ist feucht, dementsprechend gut wird es von Mikroorganismen umgesetzt an denen sich die Würmer laben. Gurkenschalen und anderer Biomüll kommen noch gelegentlich hinzu und alle jubeljahre mal nen Esslöffel Mehl, da Protein der Booster ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Is auch n fieses Mistzeugs, geb ich zu, aber halt ne tote Masse. Aber die Würmer tun mir leid. Klar, als Hakenköder kein Problem, einen erwischts, der andere bleibt in der Dose (Und gewinnt vielleicht sogar die Freiheit) Aber die ganze Bande kurz und klein schnippeln.. schaff ich nicht, obwohl ich vermute das sie ne erstklassige Futterzutat sind.



Ein Hagel an Maden über das Katapult ist natürlich edel.  (geschnittene Würmer sind Macht beim Angeln, dat ist leider so)


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich kenne eher Kaffeesatz - gerne mit Filtertüten.


das ist es, nur ohne Tüten aber ich vermisse sie auch nicht. Als es so heiss war habe ich dann feuchtes Zeitungspapier obendrüber gelegt und nach zwei drei Wochen war auch der doppelbogen weg


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür dass ich mich so gut wie garnicht kümmere ganz gut. Hätte gerne noch ein zwei alternative Wurmarten sauber getrennt von den Dendros. Ich müsste auch mal wieder sauber machen und Erde nachlegen aber ach... ich bin zu faul. Aber rein mengenmäßig entwickeln sie sich gut, dank meines Vollautomaten und meiner koffeinsucht reisst der Nachschub an Futter nicht ab. Auch gut: quetschiereste vom Töpfchen (fruchtmus in nuckeltüten)



Was sagt das Töpfchen eigentlich zur Wurmfarm? Hatte neulich wieder an der Spree den Fall, das ein interessierter junger Papa sein Töpfchen anhand meines Beispiels zum ANgeln begeistern wollte (In Wahrheit war er natürlich begeistert), aber das liebe Kind -wie so viele Zuvor- Absolut fasziniert von der Madendose war und dauernd darin rumgewühlt hat, ähnliche Tendenzen schon bemerkt?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Hagel an Maden über das Katapult ist natürlich edel.  (geschnittene Würmer sind Macht beim Angeln, dat ist leider so)



Natürlich ist das ethisch keineswegs konsistent, ich gräme mich wegen 12 Würmern, aber schicke Fliegenbabies tausendfach in den Tod. Aber wann waren persönliche Moral und Sentiment jemals konsistent?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Was sagt das Töpfchen eigentlich zur Wurmfarm? Hatte neulich wieder an der Spree den Fall, das ein interessierter junger Papa sein Töpfchen anhand meines Beispiels zum ANgeln begeistern wollte (In Wahrheit war er natürlich begeistert), aber das liebe Kind -wie so viele Zuvor- Absolut fasziniert von der Madendose war und dauernd darin rumgewühlt hat, ähnliche Tendenzen schon bemerkt?


Die Wurmfarm steht im verbotenen Teil des Hauses also bisher nix gesehen, aber der angeködert Wurm am Haken war spannend, vor allem weil Mutti mit ihrem Brechreiz rang und Mitleid hatte. Sie fand es voll super beim angeln dabei zu sein auch wenn nix lief. Hätte ihr gerne einen feisten Aal oder Döbel präsentiert aber hat nicht sollen sein. Man darf gespannt sein, tackle Affin ist sie schon mal (sarah jane war spannender als das ANSITZWUNDER)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ethisch keineswegs konsistent, ich gräme mich wegen 12 Würmern, aber schicke Fliegenbabies tausendfach in den Tod. Aber wann waren persönliche Moral und Sentiment jemals konsistent?



Ich hatte anfänglich auch so meine Gedankenbisse, habe dann aber eiskalt geschnippelt wie Edward mit den Scherenhänden. Das ist halt die Crux beim Angeln. Wir vergöttern unsere Fänge und die Fische, rammen ihnen aber einen Haken durchs Maul. In sich geschlossen immer komisch, aber halt auch knallharte Evolution.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ich kenne eher Kaffeesatz - gerne mit Filtertüten.



Meinte ich natürlich, mea culpa


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Wurmfarm steht im verbotenen Teil des Hauses also bisher nix gesehen, aber der angeködert Wurm am Haken war spannend, vor allem weil Mutti mit ihrem Brechreiz rang und Mitleid hatte. Sie fand es voll super beim angeln dabei zu sein auch wenn nix lief. Hätte ihr gerne einen feisten Aal oder Döbel präsentiert aber hat nicht sollen sein. Man darf gespannt sein, tackle Affin ist sie schon mal (sarah jane war spannender als das ANSITZWUNDER)



Nimm sie zum trotten mit hoher Biss- und Fischfrequenz mit. Wenn ich von so ner Jungfamilie an der Spree heimgesucht werde, switche ich immer sofort auf die leichte Posenmatch über, um den Leuten mal ne kleine Plötze zu zeigen. DIe flieppen aus vor Freude mal nen 13cm Plötz oder Johnny viereinhalb zu sehen, kreischen wenn die die Pose dibbt, Qieken, leuchtende Augen, wenn dann mal ein Fischlein zu sehen ist, man muss alles genau erklären und so weiter.
Also bei den Papas. 
Die Kinder merken nix, weil die Maden viel interessanter als die doofen Fische sind, und Mama rollt mit den Augen und will endlich weiterradeln.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 15 Bestellungen bisher, Versand der Ware immer nach drei Tagen, idr. nach 7 Tagen erhalten. Alles gut verpackt, oft Präsente dabei. Einzig störend die Rückabwicklung bei Schaden: Du trägst die Kosten nach UK selber, was nicht gerade günstig ist.


Ich hatte letztens eine gebrochene Korum Feeder und hatte von AD einen kostenlosen Rücksendeschein bekommen, vielleicht hat sich das geändert  ? Leider warte ich aber seitdem auf Feedback, sind schon fast 8 Wochen her.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich muss mal kurz erwähnen dass wir gestern zu einer unchristliche Uhrzeit ganz schön strecke gemacht haben  ham wa alle Urlaub?


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist doch nicht soo ungewöhnlich, Mini und Georg sind doch oft am die Zeit nochmal anzutreffen, Fanta als Jobber muss ach nicht jeden morgen um 8 raus nehme ich an und meine Wenigkeit muss Hausarbeiten schreiben, lenkt sich derzeit also sehr gerne mal zu jeder beliebigen Tages- und Nachtzeit ab, so gut es geht.  Deswegen muss ich gleuch leider auch dringend an den Bach, ich kann da gar nichts gegen tun...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...muss Hausarbeiten schreiben... Deswegen muss ich gleuch leider auch dringend an den Bach, ich kann da gar nichts gegen tun...



"Also, hmhm, mein lieber Herr Tobias, vielleicht sollten sie die Zeit doch eher in die Vervollständigung, oder (hüstel) überhaupt Anlage dessen investieren, was sie so euphemistisch als "Literaturliste" bezeichnen. Wesentliche Beiträge zur Diskussion haben sie überhaupt nicht rezipiert. Dabei können sie dann gleich die bisherigen Zitate überprüfen, ich sehe da nicht geringe Defizite bei der Beherrschung der korrekten Zitierweise. (strenger-Blick-über-den-Brillenrand). Aber das müssen Sie natürlich selber wissen, ein zusätzliches Semester bietet natürlich auch Vorteile."


----------



## Tobias85

Glücklicherweise sinds nur ja easy-peasy-Anwendungs-Hausarbeiten von Konzepten der Vorlesung auf in der Vorlesung besprochene Probleme, sonst würd ich mich auch nicht trauen, jetzt angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise sinds nur ja easy-peasy-Anwendungs-Hausarbeiten von Konzepten der Vorlesung auf in der Vorlesung besprochene Probleme, sonst würd ich mich auch nicht trauen, jetzt angeln zu gehen.



Entschuldige bitte, es war nur ein Reflex. Ist fachübergreifend, passiert immer wenn ich das Wort Hausarbeit höre oder lese


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ethisch keineswegs konsistent, ich gräme mich wegen 12 Würmern, aber schicke Fliegenbabies tausendfach in den Tod. Aber wann waren persönliche Moral und Sentiment jemals konsistent?



Es kommt die Zeit,da wird gefordert jede Made erst zu betäuben und mit einem geziehlten Herzstich zu töten und dann erst auf den Haken zuziehen...


----------



## Matrix85

Hallo in die Runde . 
Ich will kein neues Thema erstellen und frag einfach mal hier: 
Browning Black Viper 850fd Feeder Rolle, 
Die Bremse macht das typische Geräusch nicht mehr wenn sich der Spuhlenkopf dreht, Funktionen aber noch . Was kann das sein? 
Danke und Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der kleine Metallzapparelli unter der Spule ist weg oder nicht mehr richtig befestigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schraub mal ab und guck unter.


----------



## Matrix85

Danke . 
In der E Spuhle ist es drin . Kleine Feeder hält eine kleinen spint ... 
kann ich mir jetzt wegen dem Mini Teil eine neue Spule kaufen?


----------



## Andal

Dann rattert sie halt nicht. Für den Rest der Funktionen ist das kleine Blech eh unerheblich. Kenne Leute, die die Knarre sogar absichtlich entfernen.


----------



## phirania

Zum Glück kommt hier bei mir am Wochenende nochmal ein wenig Sommer zurück...
Dann geht es nochmal angeln.


----------



## Matrix85

Ich lieb den metallischen knarren Sound wenn die Barbe abzieht. 
Aber werd mir jetzt nicht extra noch eine Kaufen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Evtl. lasst lässt sich der Klicker von der E-Spule umbauen.
Ansonsten entweder lautlos lassen oder ne neue Spule kaufen.

Mehr bleibt nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde .
> Ich will kein neues Thema erstellen und frag einfach mal hier:
> Browning Black Viper 850fd Feeder Rolle,
> Die Bremse macht das typische Geräusch nicht mehr wenn sich der Spuhlenkopf dreht, Funktionen aber noch . Was kann das sein?
> Danke und Petri



Im unteren Bereich der Spule sitzt normalerweise ein kleiner Klicker, welcher mittels Feder gespannt ist.
Dieser greift auf ein kleines Zahnrad, welches wiederum auf der Achse arretiert ist und damit das Klicken erzeugt.

Baut man zb zusätzliche Distanzscheiben ein um das Wickelbild zu verbessern, kann es passieren das eben jener Klicker unterhalb der Spule nicht mehr im Zahnrad greifen kann. Die Folge ist man hört nix mehr trotz Funktion.
Dieses Zahnrad auf der Achse ist oft nur sehr dünn und der Klicker hat dementsprechend nicht viel Spielraum.
Die andre Option ist, die Feder unterhalb der Spule ist entweder defekt, fehlt oder spannt nicht mehr richtig. Das letztere kommt allerdings eher selten vor.

Bei einigen Rollen ist eine etwas andere Technik verbaut.
Dort sitzt unterhalb der Spule ein eingelassener Metallring mit innenliegender Wellung, welcher auf ein Stück Federstahl greift, welches wiederum in einer Tellerscheibe sitzt, die wiederum auf der Achse montiert ist.
Dieses System hat deutlich mehr Toleranzen um evtl. noch Distanzscheiben unterzulegen. Der eingelassene Metallring in der Spule ist oftmals 6-10mm hoch und greift damit eigentlich immer.
Fehlt der Metallring oder das Stück Federstahl auf der Achse ist defekt, ists vorbei mit Klickern. Die Bremse funktioniert dennoch.

Vielleicht kannste ja mal 2 Bilder posten.....einmal die Spulenunterseite und einmal die Achse ohne montierte Spule.
Dann kann ich es dir genau sagen wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> Zum Glück kommt hier bei mir am Wochenende nochmal ein wenig Sommer zurück...
> Dann geht es nochmal angeln.



Zum Glück, ich muss noch einiges nachholen, was dieses Jahr liegen geblieben ist


----------



## Andal

Zur Not halt so lassen und bei einem Biss selber immer fleissig "Rrrrrr...!" machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der war gut


----------



## geomas

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich lieb den metallischen knarren Sound wenn die Barbe abzieht.
> Aber werd mir jetzt nicht extra noch eine Kaufen...



Ich stell die Bremse weicher ein, dann gibts den „geilen metallischen Sound” auch bei nem lütten Brassen.


----------



## geomas

^ so, mal sehen, ob das jetzt auch mit Plötz und Ukelei klappt.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ so, mal sehen, ob das jetzt auch mit Plötz und Ukelei klappt.


Dann mach aber die Bremse fester zu. Sonst lesen wir nach einem beherzten Anhieb morgen das Tutorial "Ein Vogelnest selbst gemacht"!


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> ^ so, mal sehen, ob das jetzt auch mit Plötz und Ukelei klappt.


Viel Erfolg


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich stell die Bremse weicher ein, dann gibts den „geilen metallischen Sound” auch bei nem lütten Brassen.


Wenn Matrix die Bremse weicher stellt hat er auch bei kleinen Fischen keinen Sound, genial!


----------



## Tricast

Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Am vergangenen Samstag war Frau Hübner mit mir an den Schulmeisterteichen angeln. Das sind zwei Teiche, ein kleiner und ein großer Teich die durch einen Damm getrennt sind. Wir angeln gerne in dem kleinen Teich, wer weiß schon warum das so ist. Das Wetter war traumhaft für ältere Herren und ich habe meinen Vorsatz auch in die Tat umgesetzt. Heute wird nur mit Pellets und Boilie gefischt. Und was auch sehr selten vorkommt mit zwei Ruten. Einmal habe ich meine Swingtip aufgebaut und direkt links in einem kleinen Seerosenfeld platziert. An einer Durchlaufmontage mit 15 gr. Tellerblei und 10er Haken hatte ich einen 10mm Boilie ( white halibut ) mittels Gummiring angeboten. Gefüttert wurde mit 2mm fischigen Pellets. Die andere Rute war meine gekürzte ehemalige Karpfenrute an der ich einen Methodfeeder montierte plus ein Guru Vorfach mit 10er barbless Haken bestückt mit einem white halibut Boilie in 10mm. Ich wollte mir gerade eine Tee einschenken und es mir nach Klappstuhl/Grundangler Manier gemütlich machen da hatte ich einen Biss auf der abgesägten Karpfenrute; übrigens der erste mit der Rute. Ohne Probleme ließ sich ein Brassen von stattlichen 60 cm über den Kescher ziehen. Der Fisch lag ruhig, der Zollstock in Position und dann zickte das Smartphone. Jedenfalls war es ein wunderbarer bronzefarbiger Fisch. Danach tat sich dann auch nichts mehr auf dem Platz und die Swingtip bewegte sich auch nicht. Dabei lag der Köder doch so verführerisch zwischen den Seerosen, aber es sollte nicht sein. Um es kurz zu machen, an der Schwinge tat sich überhaupt nichts auch nicht als ich Caster auf den Haken zog.
Da ich ja an diesem Tag unbedingt mit Pellet und Boilie angeln wollte und ich ja auch gleich am Anfang diesen großen Brassen (jedenfalls für das Gewässer) am Haken hatte wollte ich auch unbedingt bei Boilies bleiben. In den unerforschten Tiefen meiner riesen Angeltasche schlummerten auch noch unzählige Sorten an 10mm Boilies (alle von der letzten Stippermesse). Da auf white Halibut nichts lief suchte ich nach einer Alternative und fand sie auch in einem schönen fischigen leuchtend roten 10mm Boilie. Der sollte es jetzt bringen.
6 Stunden waren wir am Wasser beim schönsten Wetter, Susanne fing ab und zu kleinere Brassen, Güstern und Rotaugen aber auch nicht viel. Bei mit tat sich überhaupt nichts mehr. Beim einhohlen der abgesägten wurde mir auch klar warum nichts lief und auch nicht laufen konnte. Die wunderschönen roten 10mm Boilies waren nämlich Floater. Man hätte doch mal lesen sollen was auf der Verpackung steht.

Liebe Grüße an alle die am Wasser waren, Geburtstag hatten oder auch einfach nur arbeiten mußten

Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Heinz!

Danke für den tollen Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri dir und deiner Frau - Tricast. Netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Heinz!
Ein 60er Brassen ist doch schon ein amtlicher Fisch! Schön, daß die „neue” kurze Rute gleich korrekt eingeweiht werden konnte.
Und natürlich vielen Dank für den launig abgefaßten Bericht!


----------



## geomas

So, also wetteronline hat sich langsam den „Abgeknickten Regenschirm in Bronze” als Preis für mehrfachen Prognose-Irrtum in schneller Abfolge verdient.
Kaum war ich am Wasser begann es zu schiffen. Naja, die Stiefel sind dicht, die Jacke auch und die Nietenhose wird wieder trocknen.

Ich war heute an einer anderen Stelle, etwa 100m flußaufwärts der zuletzt favorisierten Stelle. Dort war wieder Training der Kanupolo-Spieler angesagt.

Das Wasser stand hoch heute, das wußte ich dank des Pegelportals bereits am Schreibtisch. 
Die Fließrichtung änderte sich öfters, auch der Pegel stieg noch mal kräftig an.






Pegel etwa 60-70cm über Normal.






Wie schon gestern hatte ich ein Stickfloatpose montiert (Middy No.4 Big Stick - 6BB), die sich wirklich gut gemacht hat.
Das Teil ist offenbar komplett aus Plaste, macht einen robusten Eindruck.

Geangelt hab ich nur mit Maden/Castern. Es biß nach etwas zögerlichem Start ganz gut, ein Wappentier sowie 10-12 Plötz kamen an Land.
Die Durchschnittsgröße war besser als zuletzt, heute war nur ein Mini dabei, die meisten Rotaugen hatten um die 20-25cm.

Ne Perücke gab es auch, aber nicht in der Rolle, sondern ne Verwicklung am Vorfach.


----------



## Matrix85

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Im unteren Bereich der Spule sitzt normalerweise ein kleiner Klicker, welcher mittels Feder gespannt ist.
> Dieser greift auf ein kleines Zahnrad, welches wiederum auf der Achse arretiert ist und damit das Klicken erzeugt.
> 
> Baut man zb zusätzliche Distanzscheiben ein um das Wickelbild zu verbessern, kann es passieren das eben jener Klicker unterhalb der Spule nicht mehr im Zahnrad greifen kann. Die Folge ist man hört nix mehr trotz Funktion.
> Dieses Zahnrad auf der Achse ist oft nur sehr dünn und der Klicker hat dementsprechend nicht viel Spielraum.
> Die andre Option ist, die Feder unterhalb der Spule ist entweder defekt, fehlt oder spannt nicht mehr richtig. Das letztere kommt allerdings eher selten vor.
> 
> Bei einigen Rollen ist eine etwas andere Technik verbaut.
> Dort sitzt unterhalb der Spule ein eingelassener Metallring mit innenliegender Wellung, welcher auf ein Stück Federstahl greift, welches wiederum in einer Tellerscheibe sitzt, die wiederum auf der Achse montiert ist.
> Dieses System hat deutlich mehr Toleranzen um evtl. noch Distanzscheiben unterzulegen. Der eingelassene Metallring in der Spule ist oftmals 6-10mm hoch und greift damit eigentlich immer.
> Fehlt der Metallring oder das Stück Federstahl auf der Achse ist defekt, ists vorbei mit Klickern. Die Bremse funktioniert dennoch.
> 
> Vielleicht kannste ja mal 2 Bilder posten.....einmal die Spulenunterseite und einmal die Achse ohne montierte Spule.
> Dann kann ich es dir genau sagen wo das Problem liegt.


Danke @Bimmelrudi , es ist das System mit der Feder, dir fehlt... weiß nicht warum die weg ist , ist jetzt auch nicht weiter schlimm...


----------



## Kochtopf

#anglingdirect
Gestern Abend angeschrieben, heute morgen freundliche Mail mit Entschuldigung und trackingnummer bekommen - Paket  ist unterwegs,  es wurde sich entschuldigt dass eine Versandbenachrichtigung wohl vergessen wurde.

Bin zumindest nicht unzufrieden 

@geomas und @Tricast Petri heil Männers, danke für die launigen Berichte!


----------



## geomas

^ prima, bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine erste Einschätzung der Harrier 125M!

Ach ja - wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht trügt, muß man sich bei AD die Trackingdaten von seinem Account holen und kriegt sie nicht automatisch zugeschickt.
Ist komplizierter als bei anderen Onlinehändlern. Hatte bisher mit denen aber nie wirkliche Probleme.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ prima, bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine erste Einschätzung der Harrier 125M!
> 
> Ach ja - wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht trügt, muß man sich bei AD die Trackingdaten von seinem Account holen und kriegt sie nicht automatisch zugeschickt.
> Ist komplizierter als bei anderen Onlinehändlern. Hatte bisher mit denen aber nie wirkliche Probleme.


In der Bestellbestätigung hatten sie eine solche Mail angekündigt. Die wachsen jetzt Europaweit mit Gewalt - bin ernsthaft gespannt wie es nach dem 31.10. Weitergeht


----------



## geomas

Hab eben mal nachgesehen - ja, angekündigt haben sie eine Versandbenachrichtigung in der Bestellbestätigungs-Mail, gekommen ist dann aber keine Versandbenachrichtigung. Hmmm.

So langsam nervt das Brexit-Theater. Angesichts des Stümpers als PM auf der Insel fürchte ich nun doch das Ende mit Schrecken.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> So langsam nervt das Brexit-Theater. Angesichts des Stümpers als PM auf der Insel fürchte ich nun doch das Ende mit Schrecken.


 Wem sagst das, mein Arbeitgeber im UK sieht die Sache viel entspannter als wir Angestellten in Deutschland. Bin echt gespannt wie das ausgeht.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wem sagst das, mein Arbeitgeber im UK sieht die Sache viel entspannter als wir Angestellten in Deutschland. Bin echt gespannt wie das ausgeht.......


Der ist sich sicher in UK bald recht günstig arbeitslose Fachkräfte anwerben zu können, möchte ich wetten;-(


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf Dann willst Du jetzt ernsthaft in das Matchfishing einsteigen, so mit Posen und drumherum? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Dann willst Du jetzt ernsthaft in das Matchfishing einsteigen, so mit Posen und drumherum?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich brauch die Rolle eher für den Djungelnahkampf, aber die Silstarrute ist mir fast schon angewachsen, wenn es hell ist fische ich immer mit ihr. Danke nochmal! Aber ich glaube zum richtigen Matchfischen bin ich zu phlegmatisch und nicht motiviert genug. Da bin ich aber auch froh drüber, ich neige zu extremen sportlichen Ehrgeiz und vergesse darob den Spass - da finde ich es schön, beim angeln weitestgehend verschont von sowas zu sein. Wenn die Leute etwas Abstand halten. Nicht wie in Berlin, bei @Minimax, da wollte ich die Schneider nebenan durch fangerfolg verjagen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Danke @Bimmelrudi , es ist das System mit der Feder, dir fehlt... weiß nicht warum die weg ist , ist jetzt auch nicht weiter schlimm...



Das lässt sich relativ einfach beheben...wozu haben ausrangierte Kugelschreiber noch ihre Feder?


----------



## Jason

Hallo zusammen. Ich würde euch gerne einen spannenden und schönen Angelbericht darlegen, aber Angeltechnisch gibt es bei mir so gut wie nichts zu berichten. Nach unserem Urlaub an der Ostsee, wo ich vergeblich versucht habe den Meerforellen an den Kragen zu gehen war ich nur einmal auf Aal an unserer Warme. In dieser Nacht war zunehmender 3/4 Mond und Sternklarer Himmel. Also verdammt hell.... hatte das nicht auf den Schirm.
Entschneidert hatte mich in dieser Nacht ein Rotpunktdöbel um die 20 cm. Sonst war nichts zu holen.

@Kochtopf Du hattest in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, dass du es zeitlich nicht mal schaffen würdest zu mir an die
Warme zu kommen. Ich kann dich trösten. Mir geht es genau so. Würde gerne mal zu dir an die Fulle kommen, oder zu @MS aus G an die Weser. Aaaaber nun hat ja nach dem Urlaub einen den Alltag wieder. An meiner Baustelle geht es "einigermaßen" voran. Der erste Bauabschnitt wird in ca. 4 Wochen abgeschlossen.
Ich wurde letztes Wochenende zum angeln nach Bodenfelde an einem gut bestücktem Baggersee eingeladen. Aber leider war einschalen und mal wieder Beton machen angesagt. Kommendes WE der gleiche Mist, aber dann mache ich mal durch die Äste. Das muss einfach mal sein. Bei uns an der Warme ist das fischen extrem schwierig geworden. Der Wasserstand lässt zu wünschen übrig. Hier gab es kaum Regen. Aber das Thema hat sich am 29.09.
erledigt. Dann haben wir von Verein unser Abangeln. Habe 2-3 Gumpen im Auge. Mal sehen was geht.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir, wenn auch etwas verspätet @Fantastic Fishing noch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.
@Tricast Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht von den Schulmeisterteichen und natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu der 60er Brasse.  Ist schon erstaunlich, wie verbissen du bist, wenn du dich in etwas eingeschossen hast.
An allen anderen ebenfalls ein dickes Petri Heil und Danke für die tollen Berichten der letzten Tage. Hin und wieder komme ich ja hier zum mit lesen.
Was mir gerade noch einfällt.... ich muss ja noch vorm Winter einige Balsakörper für die bodied Waggler schleifen.
Die habe ich euch ja für das nächste Ükeltreffen versprochen. Das ist nicht in Vergessenheit geraten. Wie viele ich wohl brauchen würde? Die Bastelzeit steht ja kurz bevor.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend Heinz,

Petri zum Brassen-Brummer, 60cm sind doch toll, von so einem Fisch träume ich derzeit noch!  Schade, dass die Kamera gezickt hat, aber vielleicht kannst du ja demnächst nochmal einen so prächtigen Abramis fangen.


Und Georg: Petri zu deinen zweierlei Silberlingen. Hat die Warnow in dem Bereich eigentlich nennenswert Strömung oder eher Stillwassercharakter mit leichtem Tideneinfluss?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, Heinz. Ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was für Brocken in vergleichsweise unscheinbaren Gewässern einschwimmen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> So, also wetteronline hat sich langsam den „Abgeknickten Regenschirm in Bronze” als Preis für mehrfachen Prognose-Irrtum in schneller Abfolge verdient.



Bei Wetteronline mit dem Regenradar gebe ich dir total recht, auch bei mir im Süd-Osten ist die Prognose eine Katastophe. 
Regenwahrscheinlichkeiten von 80% waren 0 Regen und Hellblaue Wolkenbilder ein Starkregen der sich gewaschen hatte. 
Ich werde jetzt ne zeitlang das Agrarwetter testen evtl ist das ja mal besser.

Nichts desto Trotz lieber @geomas auch wenns geregnet hat und das Wasser erhöht so hattest du erholsame Stunden am Wasser und das ist wichtig um den Alltagsstress zu entkommen. Entschleunigung ist in heutiger Zeit ein großes Thema nur leider für viele eher unerreichbar


----------



## Racklinger

Werte Ükelgemeinde, ich bräuchte Beratung bezüglich eines anstehenden Tackle-Kaufs.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Marke "Roy Fisher" gemacht? Habe folgende Tasche ins Auge gefasst:
https://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-selection-x-tackletasche-master-v2--26694.html
Werde zwar nächste Woche nochmal zu meinen Tackle-Dealer fahren und sehen, was der so hat, aber von den Abmessungen und den Fächern ist die Tasche eigentlich das, was ich suche. 
Alternativ hab ich noch folgende ausgesucht:
https://www.amazon.de/Berkley-Shoul...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583726542630063&psc=1
Irgendwie sagt mir die Roy Fisher aber mehr zu, was meint ihr?


----------



## daci7

Racklinger schrieb:


> Werte Ükelgemeinde, ich bräuchte Beratung bezüglich eines anstehenden Tackle-Kaufs.
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Marke "Roy Fisher" [...]?


Ja, aber keine guten
Ich hab über die letzten Jahre einige Male zum ausprobieren Sachen der Marke mitgehen lassen und  bin immer wieder enttäuscht worden ... sorry, wenn ich dir deinen schnapper madig rede, aber besonders bei Taschen würde ich dem Kram wenigstens vorher in der Hand gehabt haben wollen.


----------



## Racklinger

Deswegen frag ich auch im Ükel-Erfahrungsschatz nach, mit diesen Abmessungen Tackle-Taschen zu finden, ist gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wie wäre es denn mit der?
https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-tackle-carrier-bag-15820-205-1


----------



## Minimax

Moin Jungens,
@Tricast Petri, vielen Dank für den lustigen Bericht und meine besten Empfehlungen an die Missus. Immerhin haben dir die Schulmeisterteiche nen prächtigen Keftiubarren geliefert, und Dein Unglück mit den Miniboillies.. das ist so ne Sache, warum  ich doch immer wieder zu Naturködern greife. Natürlich, als Ükel ists bei mir auch so, egal welchen Schrank oder Schublade ich öffne, kommen mir sofort Döschen, Beutel und Tütchen mit irgendewelchen Boilies, Pellets, Dumbbels undsoweiter entgegen... Aber ans Wasser gelangen sie so gut wie nie, da fehlt das Vertrauen. (Und natürlich die Geduld, ne Montage mal ne halbe Stunde liegenzulassen)



geomas schrieb:


> Die Durchschnittsgröße war besser als zuletzt, heute war nur ein Mini dabei,



Petri, Geo, und vielen Dank nochmal dass Du mich zurückgesetzt hast. 
Du hast aktuell zwei Dinge, um die ich Dich sehr beneide: 1. Einen ordentlichen Wasserstand 2. Stabile Middy-Posen.

hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Geo, und vielen Dank nochmal dass Du mich zurückgesetzt hast.
> Du hast aktuell zwei Dinge, um die ich Dich sehr beneide: 1. Einen ordentlichen Wasserstand 2. Stabile Middy-Posen.



Da man sonst selten die Gelegenheit hat: wäre es dir rückblickend lieber, man hätte dich abgeschlagen anstatt dich zurückzusetzen oder war das trotz des Stresses und Unbehagens für dich die richtige Entscheidung des Georgs?
 Ansonsten Punkt 1 ist beneidenswert und bei Punkt 2 kann es sich nur um Fälschungen handeln. Ich mag Middy Posen, sie sind relativ hübsch und günstig und sie Angaben zur Bebleiung sind weniger Fantasievoll als bei den meisten Mitbewerbern aber sie gehen schon von einem unbedachten Blick kaputt


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich mag Middy Posen, sie sind relativ hübsch und günstig und sie Angaben zur Bebleiung sind weniger Fantasievoll als bei den meisten Mitbewerbern aber sie gehen schon von einem unbedachten Blick kaputt



Echt sind die so bruchempfindlich?
Hab mit derartigen Posen keine Erfahrung, daher die Frage.
Ich würde sie mir ja dann selberbauen, wenn ich daran Bedarf hätte. Dann weiß ich wenigstens das Tragkraft und Stabilität hinhauen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Echt sind die so bruchempfindlich?
> Hab mit derartigen Posen keine Erfahrung, daher die Frage.
> Ich würde sie mir ja dann selberbauen, wenn ich daran Bedarf hätte. Dann weiß ich wenigstens das Tragkraft und Stabilität hinhauen.


Wenn das kann und Zeit hat ist es auch eine supersache - wobei ich mich wundere wie du als Koch Zeit fürs Basteln und Rollenretten zusätzlich zum angeln findest, reschbeggt!


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Echt sind die so bruchempfindlich?
> Hab mit derartigen Posen keine Erfahrung, daher die Frage.
> Ich würde sie mir ja dann selberbauen, wenn ich daran Bedarf hätte. Dann weiß ich wenigstens das Tragkraft und Stabilität hinhauen.



Middy hat ein wunderbares Posenportfolio -ganz besonders liebe ich die Barbeltrotter, eine klassische Avon- aber ja, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Middy Posen vergleichsweise zart gebaut sind. Das liegt vermutlich daran, das Middy immer noch auf natürliche Materialien (Balsa) setzt -was ich eigentlich schätze. Besonders offenbar wird die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber anderen Firmen bei den langen, fragilen Stillwassermodellen Wohlgemerkt, an der Schnur kein Problem, aber wenn man wie ich die Posen im Schlampermäppchen transportiert...
Aber Bitte alles im Rahmen lassen: Middy Posen funktionieren wunderbar in ihren Einsatzgebieten, und man kann sie bedenkenlos kaufen und fischen, sie wollen halt nur sorgsam behandelt und verstaut werden.


----------



## geomas

Lieber @Minimax , es war mir eine Freude, dich mit feuchten Händen vorsichtig vom Stahl zu befreien und mit einem liebevollen Klaps auf den Rücken in das große Abenteuerland, daß sich in Deinem Fall „Unterwarnow” nennt, zurückzusetzen.

#Middyposen #stickfloat
Die Posen sind alle älter, hab die vor 8-10 Jahren (?) mal in nem Set bestellt. 






Falls Du für die „dünnen” Stickfloats Verwendung hast sind sie Deine.
Die nicht abgebildeten Barbel Trotter und „Big Sticks” passen eher zu meiner Angelei und zu meinem Augenlicht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax , es war mir eine Freude, dich mit feuchten Händen vorsichtig vom Stahl zu befreien und mit einem liebevollen Klaps auf den Rücken in das große Abenteuerland, daß sich in Deinem Fall „Unterwarnow” nennt, zurückzusetzen.
> 
> #Middyposen #stickfloat
> Die Posen sind alle älter, hab die vor 8-10 Jahren (?) mal in nem Set bestellt.
> Falls Du für die „dünnen” Stickfloats Verwendung hast sind sie Deine.
> Die nicht abgebildeten Barbel Trotter und „Big Sticks” passen eher zu meiner Angelei und zu meinem Augenlicht.



Danke, aber Nicht das schöne Set auseinanderreissen, behalt sie im Geomas Posenarchiv. Funny, ich benutze aus genau den genannten Gründen für die Flussangelei ebenfalls fast nur Avons und Balsas.


----------



## geomas

Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, wie ein Gewässer für die oben abgebildeten Posen beschaffen sein muß. 
Also der 6BB „Big Stick” lief prima gestern. Und ich hätte auch keine Hemmung, noch etwas größere Posen (wegen besserer Sichtbarkeit) einzusetzen. 
Ach ja - es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, die lange alte Edelmatche mit der (gestern problemlos laufenden) Kapselrolle zu benutzen. 
So ein Korkgriff ist einfach angenehmer in der Hand als ein nackter Bolo-Blank.


----------



## Kochtopf

Eigentlich schwöre ich ja auf loafer Posen (und werde dafür regelmäßig geknechtet von einem nicht näher genannten Ükel) aber von der Sichtbarkeit her sind die, wie auch so gut wie alle gekauften avons und bobbers und so weiter grauenhaft. Vielleicht muss ich wirklich mal mach Maß selber bauen. Die Frage ist eben nur wann. Und wie anfangen. Und wie kompensiert man eine Feinmotorik zum Ziegelsteine zerdrücken?


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 : ne echte Tide gibts hier ja nicht, aber je nach Windrichtung über der Ostsee (und Kattegat/Skagerak) wird Wasser in die Mündung hineingedrückt oder der Pegel senkt sich, wenn mal längere Zeit der Wind das Ostseewasser in Richtung Belt/Sund drückt.
Also bei starkem Nordwestwind steigt typischerweise der Pegel, bei Ostwind fällt er eher. 
Es gibt ein Sperrwerk oberhalb meiner Angelstellen, des ferngesteuert wird oder ganz automatisch läuft. Dadurch und durch ein Wirrwarr an kleinen, neu angelegten Gräben, gibt es die ständig wechselnden Strömungen und Fließrichtungen zumindest in den Randbereichen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich schwöre ich ja auf loafer Posen (und werde dafür regelmäßig geknechtet von einem nicht näher genannten Ükel)



mmhhmm… warst Du wieder ein böser Junge? Du weisst doch, was mit bösen Jungs passiert?


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit der?
> https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-tackle-carrier-bag-15820-205-1


Die ist Ansich auch nicht schlecht, hat mir aber ein, zwei Kleinteil-Taschen zu wenig. Obwohl da bassd a der BW-Poncho problemos rein...
Immer diese Entscheidungen.
Ich muss mich aber auch als Restposten-Sucher outen, ich muss nicht immer das neueste aus dem Sortiment haben. Ich hoffe ja auch beim Tackle-Dealer fündig zu werden. Ansonsten hat der Gerlinger auch ein paar schöne Sachen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn das kann und Zeit hat ist es auch eine supersache - wobei ich mich wundere wie du als Koch Zeit fürs Basteln und Rollenretten zusätzlich zum angeln findest, reschbeggt!



Es kommt schon drauf an wo man als Koch arbeitet und ob man dies dann mehr oder weniger allein tut.
Hab ich etliche Jahre getan als quasi Alleinkoch in verschiedenen Bundesländern und auch angrenzenden Ländern. Da biste halt Mädchen für Alles, muß ich aber nicht mehr haben.

Siehe Mario, wir haben ja vor gut 20 Jahren mal einige Jahre zusammengearbeitet in einem größeren Hotel in Kassel, er ist danach wieder zurück in den elterlichen Betrieb, ich bin andre Wege gegangen.
Er schmeißt den Laden quasi alleine und hat dadurch nur wenig Zeit für andre Dinge. Ich hab halt irgendwann die Prioritäten etwas anders geformt und bin dadurch mittlerweile recht flexibel in meiner Freizeit.
Das geht aber halt nur wenn man ein paar Kollegen mehr hat und sich in einer Position bewegt, wo man nicht zwingend permanent am Herd stehen muß.

Rollen warten und reparieren nimmt eigentlich nicht viel Zeit in Anspruch. Die evtl. Ersatzteilbeschaffung dauert deutlich länger, z.T. etliche Wochen.
Im Schnitt brauch ich nicht länger wie ne Stunde, eine Rolle komplett zu zerlegen, zu reinigen, neuzufetten und wieder zusammenzubauen. Je nachdem wie komplex das Modell ist auch deutlich kürzer.
Die meiste Zeit davon geht fürs Reinigen drauf, zuerst grob per Hand von allem befreien und dann gehts ins Ultraschallbad (nach Materialien separiert).
Ich nehme mir diese Zeit oftmals nach Feierabend, einfach nach der Arbeit noch nen Stündchen in Ruhe rumwerkeln hat durchaus was Entspannendes. 

Zum Posenbasteln muß ich nach draußen in den Schuppen, da hab ich nicht immer den Nerv zu und abends nach der Arbeit sowieso nicht.
Die meisten die ich gebaut habe gibt es maximal 4 Stk. von...2 für Vaddern und 2 für mich selbst. Wir gehen halt oft zusammen und fischen dann auch häufig gleich.
Noch ist keine kaputt oder verloren gegangen, von daher besteht "noch" kein Bedarf an Nachproduktion. 
Jetzt wo es wieder so langsam kälter wird, wird sich die Posenbastelei bei mir nur noch auf das Rohling herstellen konzentrieren, wenn überhaupt.
Die Nächte kratzen mitunter bereits an der 5 Grad-Marke und ich muß alle Farben und Lacke ins warme Gefilde einquartieren, wenn ich kommendes Jahr nicht alles neu kaufen will.
In der Wohnung lackieren will ich aber nicht, ohne separatem Raum wie nen Keller fällt das einfach flach mit den Ausdünstungen.
Von daher bestenfalls Rohlinge schleifen draußen.

Ansonsten hab ich auch noch ein paar andre Projekte an der kleinen Proxxon. 
Aktuell bin ich zb dabei neue Möbelknöpfe für unsre Küche aus Padouk zu drechseln, irgendwann im Dezember werd ich mich daran machen ne Babyrassel zu drechseln (die muß bis Jahresende definitv auch fertig werden), nen schicker Priest steht auch noch auf dem Wunschzettel und der eine oder andere Rollengriff steht auch noch an.
Für einige Projekte muß ich aber vorher die kleine Proxxon noch etwas modifizieren, damit ich überhaupt entsprechende Kanteln damit bearbeiten kann. Es ist halt nur eine Miniaturmaschine und benötigt dafür Veränderungen wie einen anderen Reitstock und längere Handauflage. Die normale Handauflage der Proxxon ist ja nur wenige Zentimeter lang, das langt vielleicht zum Posenrohling schleifen, aber zum Drechseln ist das nichts wenn man dauernd umspannen muß um mal 10-15cm am Stück zu drechseln. 
Die Drechselwerkzeuge sind auch sehr wichtig, das Spielzeug was es passend dazu von Proxxon gibt langt bestenfalls für Streichhölzer.
Man brauch da zwar nicht viel, aber gutes Werkzeug ist Pflicht beim Drechseln und da sollte man keineswegs sparen. Da ist man bei 2 Röhren schnell über den Anschaffungspreis der Proxxon selber hinaus, kann damit dann aber auch richtig arbeiten und auch sehr harte Hölzer drechseln. Alles andre macht kein Spaß und sorgt nur für Frust, hab ich einige Zeit mit leben müssen.


@Minimax : Warum dann kein Posenrohr? Ich weiß, ist vom Style her nicht so der Bringer, dafür ist der Schutz des Inhaltes aber gut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit der?
> https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-tackle-carrier-bag-15820-205-1



Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen nen "Beautycase for fishing men" angeschafft 
Tolle Tasche für die kurzweilige Angelei im Winter.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Stimmt, ich hatte nicht bedacht, dass die Ostsee ja kaum tidenabhägig ist. Klingt aber spannend, wenn sich die Bedingungen (Fließrichtung) permanent und unvorhergesehen ändern können.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich schwöre ich ja auf loafer Posen (und werde dafür regelmäßig geknechtet von einem nicht näher genannten Ükel) aber von der Sichtbarkeit her sind die, wie auch so gut wie alle gekauften avons und bobbers und so weiter grauenhaft.



Liegts an der Farbe der Spitzen oder sind die einfach viel zu kurz und gehen optisch in den Wogen der Fulle unter? Man könnte ja mit grellem Lack aus dem Modellbau ggf. die Spitzen nachbearbeiten.


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> @Minimax : Warum dann kein Posenrohr? Ich weiß, ist vom Style her nicht so der Bringer, dafür ist der Schutz des Inhaltes aber gut.



Es ist tatsächlich die Stilfrage. Aber ich bin mit meiner Posen-Clutch  eigentlich sehr zufrieden, es liegt eher daran, dass ich vielzuviele Posen reinstopfe. Das Ding ist sehr stabil, eher ein Kästchen als ne Tasche. Was ich seit Jahren vorhabe. aber nie mache, ist in der Mitte einen U-förmigen Blechstreifen von innen einzukleben, um die Knautschbarkeit in dieser Zone zu mindern.





​Übrigens, kann die jemand identifizieren? Ich wüsste gerne was das ursprünglich war und konnte nie ein Backup finden, habe zwar noch ein zweites Exemplar, aber das will die Missus haben. Ich weiss, dass es irgendeine militärische Tasche der fünfziger und frühen sechziger ist, vermutlich aus dem WarPac Bereich?

Angelkumpel benutzt als Posenrohr übrigens ne ganz hübsche Whiskey-Dose. Nun gut, da passen auch bestimmt 5-8 Posen seines üblichen Kalibers rein. An einigen könnte man Aussenborder installieren, oder damit Ertrinkende retten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Sie sind einfach zu winzig. Sobald ich weiter raus werfe (klappt jetzt mit der Pin schon ganz gut und ich würde mich sogar trauen vor fremden Anglern damit zu fischen) ist es gerade bei Gegenlicht sehr sehr ätzend bisse zu erkennen


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich die Stilfrage. Aber ich bin mit meiner Posen-Clutch  eigentlich sehr zufrieden, es liegt eher daran, dass ich vielzuviele Posen reinstopfe. Das Ding ist sehr stabil, eher ein Kästchen als ne Tasche. Was ich seit Jahren vorhabe. aber nie mache, ist in der Mitte einen U-förmigen Blechstreifen von innen einzukleben, um die Knautschbarkeit in dieser Zone zu mindern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330107
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330106
> ​



Vielleicht kein Blechstreifen aber dafür nen Stück 1-2mm PVC? Also quasi ein Hardcase mit bissl Flexibilität.
Übrigens schicke Tasche, vom Style natürlich jedwedem Posenrohr um Meilen vorraus. 
Ich bin da eher pragmatisch veranlagt und nehme nur noch wenige Posen mit, sind bestenfalls mal maximal 6-8 Posen.
Was ich auch schon gesehen habe ist ausgehöhlter dickerer Bambus als Posentransportmittel...schaut schick aus, aber ist vermutlich auch ganz schön schwer.

PS: Die shorts sind auch recht stylisch


----------



## geomas

Als Etui für ein paar kurze Posen (die gezeigten Stickfloats/Big Sticks sollten passen, Loafer, Barbel Trotter und natürlich auch die Pennetjes) hab ich mir kurzerhand Federtaschen aus so nem Schaumzeugs (PU? EVA?) bestellt. Ich mach mal ein Foto, wenn die Dinger da sind. Natürlich viel stil-loser als die klassische, von Minimax gezeigte Lösung.

Eben kamen Preston Dura-Wag Waggler. Angeblich superrobust. Bin gespannt. Und freuen tue ich mich schon auf den ersten Versuch mit einem Dutch Master Feeder Bankstick.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich würde euch gerne einen spannenden und schönen Angelbericht darlegen, aber Angeltechnisch gibt es bei mir so gut wie nichts zu berichten. Nach unserem Urlaub an der Ostsee, wo ich vergeblich versucht habe den Meerforellen an den Kragen zu gehen war ich nur einmal auf Aal an unserer Warme. In dieser Nacht war zunehmender 3/4 Mond und Sternklarer Himmel. Also verdammt hell.... hatte das nicht auf den Schirm.
> Entschneidert hatte mich in dieser Nacht ein Rotpunktdöbel um die 20 cm. Sonst war nichts zu holen.
> 
> @Kochtopf Du hattest in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, dass du es zeitlich nicht mal schaffen würdest zu mir an die
> Warme zu kommen. Ich kann dich trösten. Mir geht es genau so. Würde gerne mal zu dir an die Fulle kommen, oder zu @MS aus G an die Weser. Aaaaber nun hat ja nach dem Urlaub einen den Alltag wieder. An meiner Baustelle geht es "einigermaßen" voran. Der erste Bauabschnitt wird in ca. 4 Wochen abgeschlossen.
> Ich wurde letztes Wochenende zum angeln nach Bodenfelde an einem gut bestücktem Baggersee eingeladen. Aber leider war einschalen und mal wieder Beton machen angesagt. Kommendes WE der gleiche Mist, aber dann mache ich mal durch die Äste. Das muss einfach mal sein. Bei uns an der Warme ist das fischen extrem schwierig geworden. Der Wasserstand lässt zu wünschen übrig. Hier gab es kaum Regen. Aber das Thema hat sich am 29.09.
> erledigt. Dann haben wir von Verein unser Abangeln. Habe 2-3 Gumpen im Auge. Mal sehen was geht.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich dir, wenn auch etwas verspätet @Fantastic Fishing noch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.
> @Tricast Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht von den Schulmeisterteichen und natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu der 60er Brasse.  Ist schon erstaunlich, wie verbissen du bist, wenn du dich in etwas eingeschossen hast.
> An allen anderen ebenfalls ein dickes Petri Heil und Danke für die tollen Berichten der letzten Tage. Hin und wieder komme ich ja hier zum mit lesen.
> Was mir gerade noch einfällt.... ich muss ja noch vorm Winter einige Balsakörper für die bodied Waggler schleifen.
> Die habe ich euch ja für das nächste Ükeltreffen versprochen. Das ist nicht in Vergessenheit geraten. Wie viele ich wohl brauchen würde? Die Bastelzeit steht ja kurz bevor.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri zum Rotpunktdöbel .


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> #Middyposen #stickfloat
> Die Posen sind alle älter, hab die vor 8-10 Jahren (?) mal in nem Set bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falls Du für die „dünnen” Stickfloats Verwendung hast sind sie Deine.
> Die nicht abgebildeten Barbel Trotter und „Big Sticks” passen eher zu meiner Angelei und zu meinem Augenlicht.


Sehen aber noch Top aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Sowas https://www.raeer.com/shopexd.asp?i...VURMcPNCS39R47BOvz1iLmdC1K84BMkwaAp9kEALw_wcB könnte ich mir als Posentransportmöglichkeit am Wasser vorstellen; für Liebhaber des Franzosentums wäre man damit gleich stilecht gewandet


----------



## Minimax

@Bimmelrudi ja, Pvc wäre auch ne gute Lösung, danke. Die andere Stilikone vergessen wir besser ganz schnell..



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sowas https://www.raeer.com/shopexd.asp?i...VURMcPNCS39R47BOvz1iLmdC1K84BMkwaAp9kEALw_wcB könnte ich mir als Posentransportmöglichkeit am Wasser vorstellen; für Liebhaber des Franzosentums wäre man damit gleich stilecht gewandet



Sieht urig aus, aber viel Hülle -immerhin fast ein pfund- für wenig inhalt, und mit 21cm auch etwas kurz. Aber Messingbeschläge sind natürlich ein Argument aus sich heraus. Steampunkangeln foreva!


----------



## Kochtopf

Also ich habe mal bei mir gemessen, die meisten meiner Posen würden da rein passen  das Gewicht ist am Gürtel für mich aber kein Ausschlussgrund - hast du deine Clutch eigentlich mal gewogen?

Aber klar, für mich ist ein Pfund nichts, für dich ist es ein Bein


----------



## Kochtopf

Zwoppelpost


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sowas https://www.raeer.com/shopexd.asp?i...VURMcPNCS39R47BOvz1iLmdC1K84BMkwaAp9kEALw_wcB könnte ich mir als Posentransportmöglichkeit am Wasser vorstellen; für Liebhaber des Franzosentums wäre man damit gleich stilecht gewandet



Könnte ich mir als stabile Werkzeugbox vorstellen, zb für scharfe Stechbeitel o.ä.
Für Posen wäre mir das Ding doch etwas zu schwer.


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf Nee, aber ein Pfund hat die nicht. Geht auch um die langschmale Form. sowas passt besser in den Rucksack. Klar, Bosenbox am Gürtel ginge auch. Ich persönlich wechsele bzw. verliere meine Posen aber auch nicht so häufig, dass ein Schnellziehposenholster für mich sinnvoll wäre


----------



## Andal

Ideale Posenbehältnisse gibt es in professionellen Werkzeugläden. Die Verpackungen von großen Bohrern. Verstellbar und oft von den Kunden nicht gewünscht. Gegen ein freundliches Wort kann man da immer mal so ein Ding von einem Durchbruchsbohrer abstauben, oder man gibt ein wenig in die Kaffeekasse. Grad die Hüllen von den mächtigen Bohrern sind auch gleich mal für die E-Spitzen der Quiverruten tauglich u.s.w.
Vielleicht nicht das beste Stilmittel für den distinguierten Angler - aber zweckmäßig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ükel, heute habe ich mal eine Frage. Kennt jemand die die gezeigte Rute? Sie ist 7 Ringe und besteht aus  blauem Hohlglas, das aber nach oben hin immer geschlossen aussieht. Sie hat einen Korkgriff mit Aluminium-Kunststoff-Schraubrollenhalter mit 2 Schraubringen. Baujahr muß vor 1980 sein, ich meine es war 1978 als ich sie gewonnen habe. Und jemand sagte damals, sie wäre wohl aus der DDR gekommen. An Beschriftung steht darauf: Teil 1, Nr. 19B, 4179. Wurfgewicht schätze ich mal bis 30 Gramm, habe aber auch schon 50 Gramm  damit geworfen. Aktion würde ich als Vollparabolisch angeben. Den Spitzenring habe ich mal ersetzt, da der alte total eingeschliffen war, ebenso ist der untere schwarze Schutzstreifen von mir angebracht worden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Ahnung wo diese Rute hergestellt wurde bzw. irgendwelche Daten.
> 
> Die Rolle daran ist eine Shakespeare Europaklasse Deluxe 2210 mit 0,18 Mono.
> Anhang anzeigen 327890
> Anhang anzeigen 327891
> Anhang anzeigen 327892



Ich grab das nochmal aus.
Bei der Rute handelt es sich tatsächlich um ein DDR-Produkt, vieles ging auch in den Export.
Die blauen Hohlglasruten wurden in den 70er Jahren hergestellt, in den 60er waren sie olivgrün bis braun, in den 80er dann schwarz.
Die Serie hieß bei uns damals "Germina Exquisit" und war sehr schwer zu bekommen für uns. Da mußte man sehr viel Glück haben das es die mal zu kaufen gab.

Ich hab von der blauen Hohlglas auch noch eine stehen (vom Opa geerbt), eine kurze 2teilige Spinnrute, die mit den angegebenen 25g WG auch problemlos 5er Mepps beherrscht.
Das Material ist recht steif aber dennoch angenehm leicht für die Zeit in der sie gebaut wurden.
Einzig die Ringe sind halt nicht so pralle, einfacher (recht weicher) Draht quasi wie ne Feder gebogen. In den 80ern kamen dann etwas bessere Ringe mit Einlage.
Die Ringe sollte man besser ersetzen wenn man solche Ruten noch fischen will, die Ruten sind äußerst flexibel benutzbar und verkraften auch das eine oder andre Maleur.


----------



## Andal

Mit den Pac Bay Minimas kommt man optisch den alten Ruten sehr gut bei. Diese Ringe sind recht unauffällig und nebenbei sehr, sehr gut und haltbar. Hab sie auch auf etlichen modernen Stöcken drauf. Absichtlich und voller Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die PacBay Minimas sind ok solange man nur Mono benutzt.

Bei Geflecht machen die echt kratzigen Lärm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich schwöre ich ja auf loafer Posen (und werde dafür regelmäßig geknechtet von einem nicht näher genannten Ükel) aber von der Sichtbarkeit her sind die, wie auch so gut wie alle gekauften avons und bobbers und so weiter grauenhaft. Vielleicht muss ich wirklich mal mach Maß selber bauen. Die Frage ist eben nur wann. Und wie anfangen. Und wie kompensiert man eine Feinmotorik zum Ziegelsteine zerdrücken?



Wird Zeit für ne Brille, wenn du die Avons bei der Drift nicht richtig sehen kannst. Ich kenne keine Posen, die solch fette und gut sichtbaren Spitzen haben, wie Avons, Sticks und Loafer.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die PacBay Minimas sind ok solange man nur Mono benutzt.
> 
> Bei Geflecht machen die echt kratzigen Lärm.


Gar ned wahr. Mit der ordinären Fireline, oder der Daiwa X8 hört man rein gar nix.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax , es war mir eine Freude, dich mit feuchten Händen vorsichtig vom Stahl zu befreien und mit einem liebevollen Klaps auf den Rücken in das große Abenteuerland, daß sich in Deinem Fall „Unterwarnow” nennt, zurückzusetzen.
> 
> #Middyposen #stickfloat
> Die Posen sind alle älter, hab die vor 8-10 Jahren (?) mal in nem Set bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falls Du für die „dünnen” Stickfloats Verwendung hast sind sie Deine.
> Die nicht abgebildeten Barbel Trotter und „Big Sticks” passen eher zu meiner Angelei und zu meinem Augenlicht.



Diese Dinger habe ich auch von Preston irgendwo rumzuliegen und ich nutze sie nur noch sehr, sehr selten. Das Problem der schmalen Antenne bei Wind (turbulentem Wasser allgemein) ist, das sie immer unter die Oberfläche tipsen, sieht dann aus wie ein Biss. Bleist du das ganze auf den Millimeter aus und hängst anstelle der Maden einen Wurm oder Mais ran, saufen sie beinahe ab. Ich bin daher zu Sticks mit dicker Antenne übergegangen. Die kannst du die Elbe 60 Meter stromab treiben lassen, sieht sogar nen Blindfisch wie ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Gar ned wahr. Mit der ordinären Fireline, oder der Daiwa X8 hört man rein gar nix.



Doch allerhand.
Ich habe die Dinger an verschiedenen Spinnruten verbaut und bin immer wieder zurück auf Aluoxid oder Sic Ringe.

Und ich bin nicht der Einzige dem das aufgefallen ist.

@Nordlichtangler galub ich auch.

Daiwa x8 ist leiser als ne Fireline aber immer lauter in den Minimas als in anderen Ringen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich grab das nochmal aus.
> Bei der Rute handelt es sich tatsächlich um ein DDR-Produkt, vieles ging auch in den Export.
> Die blauen Hohlglasruten wurden in den 70er Jahren hergestellt, in den 60er waren sie olivgrün bis braun, in den 80er dann schwarz.
> Die Serie hieß bei uns damals "Germina Exquisit" und war sehr schwer zu bekommen für uns. Da mußte man sehr viel Glück haben das es die mal zu kaufen gab.
> 
> Ich hab von der blauen Hohlglas auch noch eine stehen (vom Opa geerbt), eine kurze 2teilige Spinnrute, die mit den angegebenen 25g WG auch problemlos 5er Mepps beherrscht.
> Das Material ist recht steif aber dennoch angenehm leicht für die Zeit in der sie gebaut wurden.
> Einzig die Ringe sind halt nicht so pralle, einfacher (recht weicher) Draht quasi wie ne Feder gebogen. In den 80ern kamen dann etwas bessere Ringe mit Einlage.
> Die Ringe sollte man besser ersetzen wenn man solche Ruten noch fischen will, die Ruten sind äußerst flexibel benutzbar und verkraften auch das eine oder andre Maleur.


@Bimmelrudi : Danke für deine Ausführungen. Die Ringe sind zwar weich, aber sie haben jetzt 40 Jahre schon gehalten und bis auf den Spitzenring ist und war kein Verschleiß festzustellen. Deshalb lasse ich sie so  und Angel weiter auf Köfis mit ihr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dass die Minimas laut sind und schlecht für Geflecht taugen ist übrigens auch anderen Rutenbauern aufgefallen.
Dritter Beitrag:

http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=11608&hilight=Minima+laut

Und da gibt es sicher noch mehr Einträge im RBF.


----------



## Andal

Ob und wie ein Streichinstrument klingt, hängt nicht zu Letzt vom Bogen ab, der es streicht. Genau so ist es auch bei Ruten, Ringen und Schnüren. Da spielt wirklich jeder Aspekt, den der Rutenbau kennt, mit rein. Daher finde ich es etwas kurzsichtig, zu sagen, diese oder jenes Produkt ist laut. Wenn alles passt, ist es leise, oder gar lautlos. wenn nicht, dann wetzt es eben ein bisschen lauter. Aber eine pauschale Aussage würde ich da nicht treffen wollen!

Habe es mit dem damaligen Wunderblank, der Blechpeitsche und den Goldcermetringen schon erlebt, dass mit der Stroft GTP Geräusche hörbar waren, die an eine Schrotsäge erinnerten. Der Kollege war den Tränen nahe. Dann hat der Rutenbauer die Ringe mit einer hauchdünnen Unterwickelung versehen und schlagartig war Ruhe und Frieden. Es muss eben passen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Diese Dinger habe ich auch von Preston irgendwo rumzuliegen und ich nutze sie nur noch sehr, sehr selten. Das Problem der schmalen Antenne bei Wind (turbulentem Wasser allgemein) ist, das sie immer unter die Oberfläche tipsen, sieht dann aus wie ein Biss. Bleist du das ganze auf den Millimeter aus und hängst anstelle der Maden einen Wurm oder Mais ran, saufen sie beinahe ab. Ich bin daher zu Sticks mit dicker Antenne übergegangen. Die kannst du die Elbe 60 Meter stromab treiben lassen, sieht sogar nen Blindfisch wie ich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330120



Für so ein Vorhaben benutze ich gerne diese hier




Die braune hat 5g und die blaue 8g Tragkraft. Da kannst auch gern noch nen fetten Tauwurm dranhängen ohne das sie tiefer geht.
Wenn die unter Wasser gehen, wars auch nen Biss.


----------



## Andal

Und nicht ganz unwichtig. Der Angler. Viele schwören Stein und Bein auf Stroft. Ich empfinde diese Schnüre als einen blanken Horror. So what!?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für so ein Vorhaben benutze ich gerne diese hier
> Anhang anzeigen 330121
> 
> 
> Die braune hat 5g und die blaue 8g Tragkraft. Da kannst auch gern noch nen fetten Tauwurm dranhängen ohne das sie tiefer geht.
> Wenn die unter Wasser gehen, wars auch nen Biss.



Du wirst lachen, genauso sehen die selbstgebauten Posen der Elbangler hier aus. Hab davon auch nen paar Geschenkt bekommen, passen auch sehr gut zum Stippen. Schon lustig, ihr alten Elbauenknochen seid doch alle gleich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Ich komme mit Stroft-Schnüren auch nicht klar (oder meine Rollen sind bissl eitel), mehrfach probiert, nach spätestens 2 Ansitzen in die Tonne gehauen und mich wieder mal über mich selbst geärgert.
Kenne genug die sie gerne fischen, für mich sind diese Schnüre aber nix. Da spul ich mir lieber die billigste Baumarktleine drauf bevor ich mir nochmal ne Stroft hole. Mit dem Preis hats übrigens nüscht zu tun, ich mag dessen gezeigte Eigenschaften auf meinen Rollen einfach nicht mehr haben wollen.


----------



## Andal

@Professor Tinca aber um dich zu beruhigen, ich bin auch von Sea Guide Ringen angetan.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schon lustig, ihr alten Elbauenknochen seid doch alle gleich.



Warum auch das Rad nochmal erfinden wollen wenns einwandfrei funktioniert?
Im Prinzip funktioniert sogar ne olle Feder mit nem Weinkorken hervorragend inner Elbe, da kann industriell gefertigtes einfach mal nicht gegen anstinken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für ne Brille, wenn du die Avons bei der Drift nicht richtig sehen kannst. Ich kenne keine Posen, die solch fette und gut sichtbaren Spitzen haben, wie Avons, Sticks und Loafer.


Bin schon bebrillt aber die Drennan Crystal Posen sind, je nach Licht- und Strömungsverhältnissen natürlich, für mich ab 15m nur schlecht zu erkennen, die selbstgebauten von @Minimax wiederum sind da für mich super.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Warum auch das Rad nochmal erfinden wollen wenns einwandfrei funktioniert?
> Im Prinzip funktioniert sogar ne olle Feder mit nem Weinkorken hervorragend inner Elbe, da kann industriell gefertigtes einfach mal nicht gegen anstinken.


...und der olle Proppen mit Feder hat Charme!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Warum auch das Rad nochmal erfinden wollen wenns einwandfrei funktioniert?
> Im Prinzip funktioniert sogar ne olle Feder mit nem Weinkorken hervorragend inner Elbe, da kann industriell gefertigtes einfach mal nicht gegen anstinken.



Ich denke, das liegt auch an den eigenen Fähigkeiten. Ich hab nicht die Muße, eine Pose bauen zu wollen und die Sticks/Avons aus UK sind so günstig, das ich mir da keine Rassel machen. Das Prinzip hinter den Schwimmern ist ja in jedem Fall gleich, da spielts für mich auch keine große Rolle. Wobei ich mit Loafern (durchsichtig) wesentlich mehr Rotaugen fangen konnte, als mit konventionellen Posen.

Die gebauten Posen vom Stipperkönig nutze ich bei uns mittlerweile aber auch, wenn ich die Montage an der Kante ablege. Haut gut hin, die Antennen sind auch nochmals besser zu sehen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bin schon bebrillt aber die Drennan Crystal Posen sind, je nach Licht- und Strömungsverhältnissen natürlich, für mich ab 15m nur schlecht zu erkennen, die selbstgebauten von @Minimax wiederum sind da für mich super.



Ich hab da auch immer meine Probleme mit, gerade bei Wechsellicht. Die Avons/Sticks aus UK mit Hohlantenne sehe ich aber bis 60 Meter (dann aber wie auf Disco nach 10 Drinks und 4 mal Schnee auf Toilette). Fließendes Wasser ist da aber gnädiger, komme ich auch besser mit zurecht. Im See sind bei 30 Meter Schluss, da kann der Waggler fünf Handbreit aus dem Wasser schauen, geht mir einfach auf den Sack.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch immer meine Probleme mit, gerade bei Wechsellicht. Die Avons/Sticks aus UK mit Hohlantenne sehe ich aber bis 60 Meter (dann aber wie auf Disco nach 10 Drinks und 4 mal Schnee auf Toilette). Fließendes Wasser ist da aber gnädiger, komme ich auch besser mit zurecht. Im See sind bei 30 Meter Schluss, da kann der Waggler fünf Handbreit aus dem Wasser schauen, geht mir einfach auf den Sack.


Welche Modelle beziehst du denn genau? Falls du das schonmal geschrieben hast scusi scusi, da habe ich wohl gepennt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welche Modelle beziehst du denn genau? Falls du das schonmal geschrieben hast scusi scusi, da habe ich wohl gepennt



https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/advanta-x5-slim-cane-stick
https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/advanta-x5-alloy-shouldered-stick
https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/premier-floats-specialist-alloy-avon-set-of-4


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke, das liegt auch an den eigenen Fähigkeiten. Ich hab nicht die Muße, eine Pose bauen zu wollen und die Sticks/Avons aus UK sind so günstig, das ich mir da keine Rassel machen. Das Prinzip hinter den Schwimmern ist ja in jedem Fall gleich, da spielts für mich auch keine große Rolle. Wobei ich mit Loafern (durchsichtig) wesentlich mehr Rotaugen fangen konnte, als mit konventionellen Posen.



Nicht unbedingt Fähigkeiten. Die muß man sich wenn man sowas machen will ja auch erstmal aneignen, die wenigsten werden das direkt mit der Muttermilch aufgesaugt haben.
Ich hab eigentlich damit nur angefangen, weil mir bei den gekauften Posen jedesmal die angegebenen Tragkräfte nur noch geärgert haben. Ich kenne nicht eine einzige gekaufte Pose in meinem Bestand wo die wirklich mal hinhaut und hat man dann mehrere gleiche, variieren die auch gern mal.
Da fragte ich mich jedesmal ob die Angaben "roh" auf Volumenberechnungen basieren, denn ne andere Erklärung bleibt ja gar nicht.
Nur ist Balsa eben auch nicht Balsa, selbst innerhalb eines Rundstabes schwankt das Holz durchaus stark.
Die letzten die ich gekauft hatte waren Exner-Posen mit 6 und 10g jeweils 2 Stk., keine davon kam auch nur annähernd an die angegebene Tragkraft. Die 10g Version soff bei 6g schon ab, die 6g Variante bei 4g.
Für sowas bin ich nicht länger gewillt Geld auszugeben und bau mir meinen Stoff selber wie ich ihn gerne hätte...die Tragkraft ermittle ich halt erst nach dem Klarlackbad unter realen Bedingungen im Regenfass. Vorher kann ich nur schätzen aufgrund der Form und Größe, das sind reine Erfahrungswerte von vorherig gebauten Posen.
Meistens haut das auch so in etwa hin, drastisch weniger wie zuvor angedacht wurde es bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht. Nen bissl Reserve baue ich eh immer mit ein, soll ja auch noch nen Köder dran.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ob und wie ein Streichinstrument klingt, hängt nicht zu Letzt vom Bogen ab, der es streicht. Genau so ist es auch bei Ruten, Ringen und Schnüren. Da spielt wirklich jeder Aspekt, den der Rutenbau kennt, mit rein. Daher finde ich es etwas kurzsichtig, zu sagen, diese oder jenes Produkt ist laut. Wenn alles passt, ist es leise, oder gar lautlos. wenn nicht, dann wetzt es eben ein bisschen lauter. Aber eine pauschale Aussage würde ich da nicht treffen wollen!
> 
> Habe es mit dem damaligen Wunderblank, der Blechpeitsche und den Goldcermetringen schon erlebt, dass mit der Stroft GTP Geräusche hörbar waren, die an eine Schrotsäge erinnerten. Der Kollege war den Tränen nahe. Dann hat der Rutenbauer die Ringe mit einer hauchdünnen Unterwickelung versehen und schlagartig war Ruhe und Frieden. Es muss eben passen!



Hat mit "finden" nix zu tun.
Es ist schon so wie ich schrieb und das ist längst Usus unter Rutenbauern!
Die Minimas taugen nur für Mono wirklich gut!

Wenn man sie unterwickelt um sie leiser zu machen verringert man damit die eigentlich gewollte Rückmeldung auf den Blank.
Und die wollen Spinnangler ja nunmal unbedingt.

Also für Mono super, für Geflecht lieber Aluoxid oder Sic.

Nur so als Info.
Eigentlich eher ein Thema für Spinnangler mit Andpruch auf Perfektion und weniger für Friedfischangler, die ja in den meisten Fällen Mono beuntzen.


----------



## geomas

^ sehr interessante Diskussion um die Ringe. Die Minimas finde ich von der Optik her richtig schön klassisch. 
An einer alten Abu-Glasrute steht ja evtl. ne Neuberingung an, da könnten die gut passen. Die (mittelschwere) Grundrute würde ausschließlich mit Mono gefischt werden: dann spricht nix gegen die Minimas, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nein.
Die Ringe sind toll wenn man nur Mono benutzt!


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Ich muß da mal drauf herumdenken, auf dem Thema Abu-Rute.

So, also die Anbauteile (Rutenablage, Seitenablage) für den Feeder-Chair sind da, nur der Stuhl höchstselbst hängt noch irgendwo ab. 
Tja, vermutlich ist in den nächsten Tagen ohnehin die Zeit knapp. Freu mich aber schon auf das neue Gestühl, wird ein ganz neues Angelgefühl.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich muß da mal drauf herumdenken, auf dem Thema Abu-Rute.



Wende dich dann einfach an den Rutenbauer deines Vertrauens.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos angekommen:

Wooohooo, spannendes Teil! Hat den Kochtopftest bestanden- ich habe es auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut und es funktioniert noch, aber das Gefühl ist schon sseeeeeehr andersder (Nordhessische Steigerung von anders) als moderne Rollen und näher an Oldtimern.

Und sie ist Made in Japan, guck an


----------



## Allround-Angler

@Kochtopf: Es gibt Wechselantennen von Drennan mit richtig dickem Piloten für Fernsicht
@Bimmelrudi: Bei Schwimmern von Drennan passen die Angaben


----------



## Kochtopf

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Es gibt Wechselantennen von Drennan mit richtig dickem Piloten für Fernsicht
> @Bimmelrudi: Bei Schwimmern von Drennan passen die Angaben


Das stimmt- bei Posen mit Wechselantenne. Das wird bei meinen schwierig  und die Anganem bei Drennam stimmen tatsächlich. Ist aber bei holem Plastik auch leichter als bei holz


----------



## Fattony

@Andal Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass du Erfahrung mit Bait Elastics hat? 
Die Rollen kosten ja nicht besonders viel, wenn man weiß wo zu suchen ist.

Meine Frage jedoch: Ich möchte gerne Sardinen zum Köderfischangeln nehmen. Jene halten jedoch max 2-3 Würfe. Bzw. würde ich gerne das Bait Elastics für das Drachkovitch nehmen. Meine Frage: Welcher Durchmesser wäre hier angebracht? Die Sardinen sind schon ordentliche Teile mit 20cm. (Hier evt. 0.50 ? Oder für das Drachko 0.20?

Die Spanne liegt von 0.10mm - 0.50mm

Tut mir leid, dass ich den Thread dafür missbrauche. Ging so flotter.

Hier habt ihr dafür eine günstige Bezugsquelle beim Chinesen ..

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3288...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52


----------



## Fattony

Doppelpost


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wende dich dann einfach an den Rutenbauer deines Vertrauens.....



Dazu wollten wir Dich gerade ernennen. Rutenbauer unseres Vertrauens. Und wie Geo schon anmerkte sind die Ringe einfach schön für stilvolle Ruten und als Ersatz für die Chromringe der alten Matchruten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330129
> 
> Apropos angekommen:




Hübsch sind die Dinger ja.
Aber brauchen kann ich se nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Dazu wollten wir Dich gerade ernennen. Rutenbauer unseres Vertrauens. Und wie Geo schon anmerkte sind die Ringe einfach schön für stilvolle Ruten und als Ersatz für die Chromringe der alten Matchruten.




Hahah...danke.

Ja das sind sie. Ich mag sie auch an Karpfenruten weil sie nicht so schwer und klobig sind wie welche mit dicken Einlagen.


----------



## Tricast

@Fattony : 20cm Sardinen am Drachkovitschsystem zum Stippen und zum Friedfischangeln? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fattony

Tricast schrieb:


> @Fattony : 20cm Sardinen am Drachkovitschsystem zum Stippen und zum Friedfischangeln?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Les nochmal genau, dann kriegst du das hin.

*Sardinen zum Köderfischangeln. (Oder soll ich deadbaiten schreiben? Würde dir das mehr gefallen?)
*Drachkovitch System wurde extra angeführt.
*Habe ich erwähnt, dass ich den Thread gekapert habe. 

Was ist nun dein Problem?


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hahah...danke.
> 
> Ja das sind sie. Ich mag sie auch an Karpfenruten weil sie nicht so schwer und klobig sind wie welche mit dicken Einlagen.



Ich sehe das als einzige Möglichkeit Dich vom Wasser und den Fischen fernzuhalten wenn wir Dich mit Rutebauprojekte zuschütten! 
Ich habe auch noch eine Drennan Match der ersten Stunde in Kohlefaser die wieder aufgebaut werden muß. Also Spitze einsetzen, Blank lackieren und Ringe anwickeln. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fattony schrieb:


> Les nochmal genau, dann kriegst du das hin.
> 
> *Sardinen zum Köderfischangeln. (Oder soll ich deadbaiten schreiben? Würde dir das mehr gefallen?)
> *Drachkovitch System wurde extra angeführt.
> *Habe ich erwähnt, dass ich den Thread gekapert habe.
> 
> Was ist nun dein Problem?




Ich denke es ist dein Drachkovitch-Köderfischkram, mit dem du hier in die Friedfischrunde geplatzt bist.

Schreib doch Andal ne PN zu dem Kram oder mach n extra Trööt auf.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hübsch sind die Dinger ja.
> Aber brauchen kann ich se nicht.


Hübsch ist sie wirklich und es ist cool einen nagelneuen Oldie in der Hand zu halten. Keine Ahnung ob ich wirklich eine brauche aber sie gehört zu einem ükeligen Haushalt wie centrepin, Swingtip und Bolo


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin mal gespannt auf deine Angelversuche damit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für mich ist es so.
Ich kann ne Statio mit verbundenen Augen und 40 Grad Fieber  fehlerfrei bedienen und wüsste momentan nicht wie ich da irgendwas verbessern könnte mit einem anderen Rollenmodell - auch wenn se natürlich schick sind.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt- bei Posen mit Wechselantenne. Das wird bei meinen schwierig  und die Anganem bei Drennam stimmen tatsächlich. Ist aber bei holem Plastik auch leichter als bei holz


Es gibt auch Hohlantennen anderer Hersteller, zur Not muss man halt ein bisschen basteln. Die Hohlantenne über die andere ziehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für mich ist es so.
> Ich kann ne Statio mit verbundenen Augen und 40 Grad Fieber  fehlerfrei bedienen und wüsste momentan nicht wie ich da irgendwas verbessern könnte mit einem anderen Rollenmodell.


Ich muss für mich garnix verbessern ich will ausprobieren und wenn es Spaß macht hat es sich schon gelohnt. Und wenn nicht habe ich skuriles Gerät gewonnen um die gimpel zu beeindrucken


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also noch so'n bisschen Probierphase.

Das hatte ich früher auch mal aber inzwischen weiß was ich mir Spaß macht und das sind schon genug verschiedene Methoden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also noch so'n bisschen Probierphase.
> 
> Das hatte ich früher auch mal aber inzwischen weiß was ich mir Spaß macht und das sind schon genug verschiedene Methoden.


Naja ich bin generell experimentierfreudig und spätestens seit der Pin mag ich obskure Angelgerätschaften. Ich angle ja noch nicht so lange und brauchte zwei Jahre um zu merken wo die Reise hingeht und jetzt heißt es eben Erfahrung sammeln etc


----------



## Andal

Grad für die Freunde des Schwimmerfischens ist die Kapselrolle schon eine feine Sache. Man gewöhnt sich schnell an die einfache Schnurauslösung und die einhändige Bedienbarkeit ist am Fluss ideal. Nur extreme Linkshänder tun sich etwas schwerer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi: Bei Schwimmern von Drennan passen die Angaben



Mag sein, sind für meine Zwecke aber unzureichend und daher völlig uninteressant. In meinem Posenbestand befindet sich auch garantiert keine Drennan. Tja, sowas solls auch geben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mag sein, sind für meine Zwecke aber unzureichend und daher völlig uninteressant. In meinem Posenbestand befindet sich auch garantiert keine Drennan. Tja, sowas solls auch geben.


VERBRENNT IHN!!!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> VERBRENNT IHN!!!!!



Stapel schonmal Holz auf, Feuerzeug kann ich dir leihen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Stapel schonmal Holz auf, Feuerzeug kann ich dir leihen.


Das ist nett, danke ^^

@Schwarmintelligenz

Ich habe gerade mein Chinageflecht auf eine Lidlrolle gespült. Verbindung Unterfutter zu Geflecht lief tadellos. Gescheitert bin ich am bespulen der Harrier mit 20er Mono (wie empfohlen. Die einzige Spule lässt mich beim Knoten verzweifeln und ich bin nicht sicher ob die schnur an der richtigen Stelle rauskommt... welchen idiotensicheren Knoten könnt ihr bei fitzelspulen empfehlen? Ich war gerade kurz vor kinski stufe 5


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Ich knote überhaupt nicht an Spulen...Einschlaufen, fertig...hält.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich knote überhaupt nicht an Spulen...Einschlaufen, fertig...hält.


Für doofe: du bindest eine Schlaufe um die Hauptschnur?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Wieso um die Hauptschnur? Wolltest nicht grad die Schnur an der Spule befestigen oder bin ich grad der Depp der nur Bahnhof versteht? 

Apropos Kinski Stufe 5:

Den krieg ich auch immer bei den Jungs hier


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei mir hakt es wie du die schnurspule zum einschlafen durch eine kleine Schlaufe kriegen willst


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Brauchst doch gar nicht die Spule durch die Schlaufe fitzeln.
Mach dir ne Schlaufe, wegenmeiner auch millimeter groß. in die Schlaufe ziehst dann die Schnur die von der Schnurspule kommt und hast ne zuziehende Schlaufe.
Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie Vorfach einschlaufen.

Könnt mich ja grad bepieseln, aber ich mach dir wohl besser mal nen Bild davon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Könnt mich ja grad bepieseln, aber ich mach dir wohl besser mal nen Bild davon.


Das wäre nett xD


----------



## Andal

Ich finde die Schlauchsteherei geil ... wenn alle aneinander vorbeireden! 

@Kochtopf ... eine Schlaufe binden, einen "Hangman" draus machen und um die Spulenachse legen. So basic!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Das Bepieseln lass ich besser mal....

..aber hier sind 2 Bilder (sorry hatte grad keine besser sichtbare Schnur zur Hand)




Diese Schaufenverbindung ziehste dir groß genug um sie um deine Spule zu ziehen und ziehst dann halt zu. Schau aber das du diese Schlaufe auch so aufziehst das sie in richtiger Richtung zuzieht, auf die hängende Rolle von oben geschaut also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, so wie die Rolle auch Schnur aufkurbelt.

War doch nicht schwer oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Bepieseln lass ich besser mal....
> 
> ..aber hier sind 2 Bilder (sorry hatte grad keine besser sichtbare Schnur zur Hand)
> Anhang anzeigen 330136
> Anhang anzeigen 330137
> 
> 
> Diese Schaufenverbindung ziehste dir groß genug um sie um deine Spule zu ziehen und ziehst dann halt zu. Schau aber das du diese Schlaufe auch so aufziehst das sie in richtiger Richtung zuzieht, auf die hängende Rolle von oben geschaut also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, so wie die Rolle auch Schnur aufkurbelt.
> 
> War doch nicht schwer oder?


Das stimmt- morgen folgt der nächste Versuch, danke!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt- morgen folgt der nächste Versuch, danke!



Kein Thema.
Solltest du doch lieber knoten wollen, mach einfach nen Grinner mit 3 Windungen...den kannste auch einfach zur Spule runterziehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nachdem Rudis Hose hoffentlich wieder getrocknet ist habe ich es anhand einer Colaflasche nachvollziehen können. Danke für die Geduld Rudi, manchmal bin ich etwas komplizierter als notwendig unterwegs


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Geht doch


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Hattest du die seperat bestellt, oder warum stecken die in zwei Paketen?



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos angekommen



Und wieso sehen wir dann nur den Karton und nicht die neue Rolle? 


Morgen gehts für mich den halben bis ganzen Tag an den See zum Feedern. Ich denke, ich werd an jenem See angreifen, wo ich vor zwei Jahren mit meinen ersten beiden Feederansitzen grandios an den dicken Brassen gescheitert bin. Vielleicht sind sie ja dieses Jahr etwas williger, mehr Erfahrung kann ich jetzt zumindest vorweisen.  Mit der Stellenwahl tu ich mich allerdings noch genauso schwer wie damals


----------



## Andal

Fattony schrieb:


> @Andal Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass du Erfahrung mit Bait Elastics hat?
> Die Rollen kosten ja nicht besonders viel, wenn man weiß wo zu suchen ist.
> 
> Meine Frage jedoch: Ich möchte gerne Sardinen zum Köderfischangeln nehmen. Jene halten jedoch max 2-3 Würfe. Bzw. würde ich gerne das Bait Elastics für das Drachkovitch nehmen. Meine Frage: Welcher Durchmesser wäre hier angebracht? Die Sardinen sind schon ordentliche Teile mit 20cm. (Hier evt. 0.50 ? Oder für das Drachko 0.20?
> 
> Die Spanne liegt von 0.10mm - 0.50mm
> 
> Tut mir leid, dass ich den Thread dafür missbrauche. Ging so flotter.
> 
> Hier habt ihr dafür eine günstige Bezugsquelle beim Chinesen ..
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3288...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52


Für Würmer und kleine Köfis nehme ich .20er und weil das Zeug ja elastisch ist, unter Zug dünner wird, für größere Köder das .40er Material. Halten tut beides einwandfrei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wieso sehen wir dann nur den Karton und nicht die neue Rolle?


Jetzt wo du es sagst... das erklärt warum das bespulen so schwer geht  viel Petri heil morgen!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst... das erklärt warum das bespulen so schwer geht



Wenn du mich nicht hättest... 

Danke!


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : ich nehme meistens den http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/cli_spu.htm Grinner-Spulenachsenknoten. Bin sehr gespannt auf weiterführende Gedanken zumm Thema Harrier 125M.

@Tobias85 : Ja, der „Chair” kommt einem Händler, das „Tablett” kam von einem weiteren und die Rutenablagen von einem dritten. Das ist leider sehr unübersichtlich gelaufen und nicht unbedingt „klimafreundlich”. Die Sachen gibt es dummerweise nicht beim Händler vor Ort. Oder nur zu sehr deftigen Preisen nach Bestellung.
Und natürlich drück ich Dir aus der Ferne die Daumen für den morgigen Ansitz!


----------



## Minimax

Wow, da hab ich ja echt wieder Ükel Live Slapstick verpasst, oh und @Kochtopf Glückwunsch zur tollen Harrier, du wirst sie schon zum laufen kriegen. Aber nebenbei:
n einfacher Arbor Knot wäre nicht gegangen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für das gute Zureden. Ich habe es nochmal probiert und Viola es hat gefunzt. Arbor und Grinner sind abgerutscht oder waren zu weit von der Spule weg bzw ich bin so ein Idiot dass ich die offensichtlichen Sachen nicht ausprobiert habe ^^ Natürlich war auch die Rollenbremse auf was es nicht leichter gemacht hat. 150m Mono für den Müll später hat es aber geklappt. Bin sehr gespannt auf die Performance, mein Gedanke beim bespulen war "eine Pin ist da echt einfacher im Handling". Man kann den Freigabemechanismus im Stillwasser sicher auch Freilaufähnlich nutzen, viele Möglichkeiten... Schnur ist eine 20er, die war halt noch da und auf der Spule angegeben als Referenz.
Die Schlaufe vom Rudi hat 1a funktioniert, schade dass ich manchmal doof bin (zu meiner verteidigung: ich bin nüchtern und die blaue Kiste ist leer)


----------



## geomas

Sie sieht gut aus, finde ich, die Harrier! Hab ich mich verlesen oder kam sie nur mit einer Spule?
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Closed Face Reel! Du wirst die Schnurfreigabe sicher schätzen lernen.

Und Nachtrag: was ist das überhaupt für ne Rute, an der Du die Daiwa montiert hat?


----------



## Kochtopf

Sie kam mit zwei Spulen, aber zwei mal 20er drauf fand ich sinnlos - davon ab, dass ich fürchten muss, dass auf der Spule keine 100m mehr drauf sind nach dem Massaker- hier die passende musikalische Untermalung:





Du hast ein feines Auge geo, es ist die Kogha Viper Swingtip, die war gerade zur Hand und unmontiert und ich spule die Schnur gerne durch den ersten Ring auf. Wobei der Rollenhalter mit der Lidlfreilaufrolle in 4000er Größe an seine Grenzen kam.
Das Chinageflecht macht btw einen ganz hervorragenden Eindruck


----------



## geomas

Danke für die 2-Spulen-Info! Aufspulen durch den ersten Ring (und oberhalb davon durch einen Finger der rechten Hand) mach ich auch. 
An der Rute fiel mir der (pardon) leicht grobschlächtig wirkende Korkgriff auf, deshalb die Frage. Für mich ist die Kapselrolle nur an ner Matche interessant.
Da ist sie meiner Meinung nach in ihrem Element.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330139
> 
> Arbor und Grinner sind abgerutscht oder waren zu weit von der Spule weg bzw ich bin so ein Idiot dass ich die offensichtlichen Sachen nicht ausprobiert habe ^^



Bei einem Knoten, völlig egal ob richtig stramm auf die Spule gezogen oder etwas lockerer, einfach manuell per Hand 2-3 Lagen draufziehen, damit der Knoten nicht mehr rutschen kann wenn man dann mit der Rolle aufspult.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas kein Pardon! Wo Kogha draufsteht... aber der Blank ist toll, für den Preis ist die Swingtip ein Schnäppchen. Ich habe die Schnur über meinen Mund auf Spannung gehalten , das sah sicher super aus. Die Rolle hat einen Schnurfangstift und wirkt anachronistisch auf mich, ich glaube die wird was für Sarah Jane  - gerade jetzt wo die Aalsaison beendet ist (worst Aaljahr ever).
Für meine Matche wäre mir die empfohlene Schnur auch zu dick (und in Berlin wird eine Kerze angezündet...), ihr möchte ich ungern >16er zumuten.

@Bimmelrudi so mache ich das normalerweise auch, aber die Winzispule verknoten, unter Spannung aufstecken  die Kapsel verschrauben und dann die (auf der Schnur aufgefädelte) Abdeckung drauf packen haben es mir unmöglich gemacht, da hätte ich mindestens noch eine Hand für gebraucht, wie gesagt: Feinmotorik und ich sind ein Pärchen wie Freddy Quinn und Chris Barnes


----------



## phirania

Da haben wir hier heute wieder zwei  Geburtstags Kinder..
 (Mensch war der Monat fruchtbar )

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schlüpftag:
@Bimmelrudi und @Tobias 85
Alles Gute und immer viel Fisch am Haken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Dann meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche an @Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85! Bleibt gesund und uns erhalten!

Ich nominiere @phirania zum Head of Ükel Geburtstagsreminder


----------



## rutilus69

Allles Gute zum Burzeltach @Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da schließe ich mich den Glückwünschen an.

Alles Gute und maximale Angelerfolge im neuen Lebensjahr @Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85 !


----------



## Tikey0815

@Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85 : Alles Gute mit kreischenden Bremsen und immer etwas Zug auf der Schnur!


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nominiere @phirania zum Head of Ükel Geburtstagsreminder



Wenn denn die Karpfen mal wieder Pause machen,braucht man doch ein Hobby.


----------



## rustaweli

Auch von mir alles Gute @Bimmelrudi  und @Tobias85 !


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich die Stilfrage. Aber ich bin mit meiner Posen-Clutch  eigentlich sehr zufrieden, es liegt eher daran, dass ich vielzuviele Posen reinstopfe. Das Ding ist sehr stabil, eher ein Kästchen als ne Tasche. Was ich seit Jahren vorhabe. aber nie mache, ist in der Mitte einen U-förmigen Blechstreifen von innen einzukleben, um die Knautschbarkeit in dieser Zone zu mindern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330107
> 
> ​Übrigens, kann die jemand identifizieren? Ich wüsste gerne was das ursprünglich war und konnte nie ein Backup finden, habe zwar noch ein zweites Exemplar, aber das will die Missus haben. Ich weiss, dass es irgendeine militärische Tasche der fünfziger und frühen sechziger ist, vermutlich aus dem WarPac Bereich?
> 
> Angelkumpel benutzt als Posenrohr übrigens ne ganz hübsche Whiskey-Dose. Nun gut, da passen auch bestimmt 5-8 Posen seines üblichen Kalibers rein. An einigen könnte man Aussenborder installieren, oder damit Ertrinkende retten.



Das ist vielleicht das "Federmäppchen" eines Artilleribeobachters, sone Art "Okolytenmalset" .
Soetwas habe ich mal fast identisch in einem Kasten mit Messinstrumenten und Karten für die Artilleriebeobachtung gesehen.

PS: Das war aber nicht aus den 60/70er Jahren, sonder so ca. 20/30er.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Fattony schrieb:


> @Andal Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass du Erfahrung mit Bait Elastics hat?
> Die Rollen kosten ja nicht besonders viel, wenn man weiß wo zu suchen ist.
> 
> Meine Frage jedoch: Ich möchte gerne Sardinen zum Köderfischangeln nehmen. Jene halten jedoch max 2-3 Würfe. Bzw. würde ich gerne das Bait Elastics für das Drachkovitch nehmen. Meine Frage: Welcher Durchmesser wäre hier angebracht? Die Sardinen sind schon ordentliche Teile mit 20cm. (Hier evt. 0.50 ? Oder für das Drachko 0.20?
> 
> Die Spanne liegt von 0.10mm - 0.50mm
> 
> Tut mir leid, dass ich den Thread dafür missbrauche. Ging so flotter.
> 
> Hier habt ihr dafür eine günstige Bezugsquelle beim Chinesen ..
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3288...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52



Für 20cm Sardinen brauchst Du 40/50er Elastic; die Viecher sind dermaßen weich, das dünneres Material oft zu tief in den Köder einschneidet.
Wenn man nur 20er hat gehts zur Not auch, dann macht man statt ca. 20 Wicklungen halt 60 mit weniger Spannung..


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an @Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85 , feiert laut oder leise, gönnt Euch was- die Sonne scheint, es ist ein schöner Tag!
Im Übrigen befürworte ich @phirania ´s Nominierung zum Geburtstagsoffizier sehr.




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht das "Federmäppchen" eines Artilleribeobachters, sone Art "Okolytenmalset" .
> Soetwas habe ich mal fast identisch in einem Kasten mit Messinstrumenten und Karten für die Artilleriebeobachtung gesehen.
> 
> PS: Das war aber nicht aus den 60/70er Jahren, sonder so ca. 20/30er.. .



Sehr interessant, vielen Dank. Im Inneren steht in einer Ecke der Klappe mit blauem Stift (vermutlich Kugelschreiber, da eingedrückt) geschrieben:

_Gepr. 23.10.61 _
Unleserlich: _Neustadt? Neuausstatt? Yc/r? Gefr? HA_


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für 20cm Sardinen brauchst Du 40/50er Elastic; die Viecher sind dermaßen weich, das dünneres Material oft zu tief in den Köder einschneidet.
> Wenn man nur 20er hat gehts zur Not auch, dann macht man statt ca. 20 Wicklungen halt 60 mit weniger Spannung..


Rollbraten.?....


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburttags, @Tobias85 und @Bimmelrudi ! Ich wünsch Euch viel Zeit und „Muße” für die Angelei und für heute einfach mal einen richtig schönen Septembertag!


----------



## Andal

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf an die Burzelanten!
Wobei ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass man den Gebärenden zu gratulieren hat und nicht den Geborenen. 



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die 2-Spulen-Info! Aufspulen durch den ersten Ring (und oberhalb davon durch einen Finger der rechten Hand) mach ich auch.
> An der Rute fiel mir der (pardon) leicht grobschlächtig wirkende Korkgriff auf, deshalb die Frage. Für mich ist die Kapselrolle nur an ner Matche interessant.
> Da ist sie meiner Meinung nach in ihrem Element.


Ich dachte beim flüchtigen Blick auf das Bild auch, dass der Blank derbe sei. Aber es ist nur ein unglücklicher Schattenwurf, der ihn hier so dick macht. Lichte eine Frau so ab und die Hütte brennt!


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Rollbraten.?....



Exact!
Nur so ezielt man die gewünschte Haltbarkeit...


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch alles gute zum burzeltag


----------



## Hering 58

@Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85 : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstags.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Exact!
> Nur so ezielt man die gewünschte Haltbarkeit...


Der "Gummizwirn" ist eine geile Sache. Auch beim Friedfischangeln!

Einen schönen fetten Tauwurm kann man damit für die Döbel perfekt haltbar am Haken befestigen. Da rutscht nix mehr und die Kleinen dürfen ruhig mal zerren. Des hebt!


----------



## rhinefisher

Auch für große Brotköder ganz ausgezeichnet zu verwenden.
Über den Tellerrand zu schauen ist oft hilfreich...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch für große Brotköder ganz ausgezeichnet zu verwenden.
> Über den Tellerrand zu schauen ist oft hilfreich...


Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, wie englische Meeresangler damit die tollsten Ködermixe komponieren - schon ist man inspiriert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Herzlichen Dank Jungs...ma guggn, vielleicht treibts mich heut nochmal raus ans Wasser.

Vorher sind aber noch 2 Rollen auf meinem Tisch die dringend ne Generalüberholung benötigen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Bimmelrudi @Tobias85  Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer große Fische


----------



## Minimax

Passt, leise, leise, das wasser ist so klar, ich sehe wie die Johnnies sich direkt vor meinen Füssen das Tulio reinrüsseln. Hier schaut mal, gar kein schlechter Bursche, hab den gelben würfel verschwinden sehen, bevor die Pose unterging.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jetzt nur Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen, alle paar Minuten 2-3 nachlegen, und dann Krieg ich vielleicht noch einen? Und vor allem mucksmäuschen still, keine hastigen Bewegungen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Ding!

Ein leises Petri Heil, Minnie!


----------



## geomas

^  sieht schon etwas herbstlich aus der Döbel, Petri heil zu dem wunderschönen Fang!


----------



## Minimax

So, Tulip verschossen, jetzt geht's ab nach Hause zur Missus. Bis auf nen Biss gab's an der Stelle nichts mehr, aber nach Plarzwechsel konnt ich noch drei Fische landen. Und ganz zu Anfang an der Brückesnstelle gab's auch einen plus einen total cholerischen Brassen. Ein schöner Spontanangeltag!


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Passt, leise, leise, das wasser ist so klar, ich sehe wie die Johnnies sich direkt vor meinen Füssen das Tulio reinrüsseln. Hier schaut mal, gar kein schlechter Bursche, hab den gelben würfel verschwinden sehen, bevor die Pose unterging...



Sehr, sehr geil sowas


----------



## Kochtopf

Sehr schönes Herbstfangfoto, mein lieber ToxicTwin, schön wenn ein Plan funktioniert und schön, dass du den Säureminen entkommen konntest. Ich habe ja auch mal auf Döbel geangelt. Das war eigentlich ganz nett.

Dagoni Heil


----------



## feederbrassen

Es gibt wohl kaum etwas aufregendes als wenn man sehen kann das der Fisch den angebotenen Köder aufnimmt..
Jedenfalls wenn es ein richtig guter Fisch ist.
 Mit halben Brötchen an freier Leine auf Karpfen ist auch so was.


----------



## Minimax

Danke für Euren Zuspruch, Jungs,
Das war schon extrem faszinierend. Vor allem konnte ich heute beobachten, wie sich das Anfüttern ausgewirkt hat. Aus einer Handvoll Würfelchen sind wie sonst einige nach unten ausser Sicht gesunken, aber einige andere wurden praktisch "ausgeknipst"- das waren meine Jungs. Gelegentlich sah man einen kräfitgen hellen Halbmond, das war der große Schlund der Großmäuler. Ich hab sie dabei erwischt, wie sie vorher träge an der Oberfläche rumlungerten, aber dann folgten sie den Würfeln nach unten. Und relativ kleine Fische -kleinere als der Gezeigte- haben kurzen Prozess mit den Würfeln gemacht. Einer hat mirnichts, dirnichts 3 sinkend Würfel im Vorbeischwimmen weggeknuspert. Aber sie lieben sie in der Absinkphase- zu Boden gefallene Stücke wurden verschmäht, so weit ich das sehen konnte. Der FIsch kam dann auch während der Absinkphase auf die erste oder zweite Drift, das ist typisch. Wenn sie Appetit haben lassen sie sich nicht lange bitten. Typisch leider auch, das danach die Stelle verbrannt war. Sehr aufschlussreich. Das nächste mal muss ich noch viel mobiler sein, nur so scheints im Moment zu klappen. Und ich werde weniger Würfel einwerfen, aber dafür häufiger- die sollen ruhig merken, das es nicht für alle reicht und ihre Vorsicht vergessen. War ein tolles Angeln heute, und sehr schön das es auch an den anderen Stellen geklappt hat. Das nächste mal kanns schon wieder anders sein. WIe gesagt, seit dem Sommer sind die Johnnies unheimlich kapriziös.
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

War heute auch mal wieder los.
Aber die Karpfen  wollten mal wieder nicht.
Gefangen  habe ich aber dann doch noch was.


----------



## Andal

Den Braxen hat aber auch mal der Kormoran am Wickel gehabt.


----------



## Minimax

@Phirinha Schöne Dunkle Flossen hat der Brassen, Petri!

EDIT: @Andal könnts auch der Reiher gewesen sein? Aufjeden Fall Federvieh


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> kannts auch der Reiher gewesen sein? Aufjeden Fall Federvieh


Wäre es ein Reiher gewesen hätte der Fisch eher ein Loch im Rücken gehabt.
Die abgeheilte Verletzung ist typisch für Kormoran weil sie die Fische unter der Wasseroberfläche jagen.
Der Reiher stößt von oben zu.
Da gibts dann ein Loch im Rücken. 
Sieht man oft zur Laichzeit wenn die Fische am Uferbereich sind


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Puuuhhhh.... noch rechtzeitig geschafft! Meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche an @Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85 (der vermutlich 34 geworden ist. Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute. Und ein dickes Petri geht an @Minimax und @phirania. Meine Karre ist jetzt vollgepackt und morgen 8 UHR STARTEN WIR IN Richtung Fehmarn. Mal sehen was so geht in der Woche.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Wuemmehunter viel petri und gutes Wetter für den Trip 

@Tobias85 und @Bimmelrudi von mir auch noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Minimax

Boah, Jungs, ich hab die Missus mit leckerem Sushi bestochen und hab daher grünes Licht für morgen gekriegt, wie cool! Da kann ich ja gleich die neuen Hypothesen testen. Als bewiesen könnte gelten, das ein Rudel blöder Fische ein Mitglied der dominanten vernunftbegabten Spezies des Planeten soweit konditioniert haben, das es alles daran setzt, sie so häufig wie möglich mit unglaublichen Proteinmengen zu versorgen.


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend die Herren,

vielen lieben Dank auch von mir für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche und von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer viel Petri an unseren @Bimmelrudi! 

In Teilen hab ich den Tag ja am Wasser genossen beim fast schon traditionellen Geburtstagsfeedern. Beim Ausblasen meiner Geburtstagskerze hatte ich mir still und leise einen dicken Brassen gewünscht. Hat sogar geklappt, allerdings nicht ganz so wie geplant. Am Badestrand gab es direkt zu Beginn einen 60cm-Brassenklopper - angeschwemmt und schon halb zersetzt. So hatte ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorgestellt...  Aber zumindest zeigt es, dass der See Potential hat und auf jeden Fall noch weiter beackert werden muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ich hab die Missus mit leckerem Sushi bestochen



Vom Döbel?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vom Döbel?



Also, das ist ja nun mal wirklich geschmacklos. Wofür hältst Du mich? Das Sushi war selbstverständlich vom Delphin, dieser fipsenden Meerespest.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, das ist ja nun mal wirklich geschmacklos. Wofür hältst Du mich? Das Sushi war selbstverständlich vom Delphin, dieser fipsenden Meerespest.




Dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass man den Gebärenden zu gratulieren hat und nicht den Geborenen.



Ich leite das mal weiter an die zu Beglückwünschende 


@Kochtopf: Schöne Rolle, macht schon was her.  Wann wird sie eingeweiht?

@Minimax: Petri zu den Döbeln, besonders zu diesem schönen Exemplar. Deine Beobachtungen decken sich ziemlich mit meinen Beobachtungen, als ich im Frühsommer den Döbeln mit Mais an freier Leine nachgestellt hatte. Korn wird reingeworfen, sinkt und plötzlich wie ausgeschaltet. Total spannend zu beobachten! Bei mir haben sie sich auch die am Grund liegenden Körner noch geschnappt, aber die sinkenden waren deutlich bevorzugt. Meine Döbel haben nach einer Weile auch extrem auf das Geräusch beim Einwerfen reagiert, einzelne Döbel konnte ich so sogar ein wenig dirigieren. 

@phirania: Auch dir Petri zu dem schönen Brassen und @Wuemmehunter: Viel Spaß und Erfolg auf der Insel!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Am Badestrand gab es direkt zu Beginn einen 60cm-Brassenklopper - angeschwemmt und schon halb zersetzt. So hatte ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorgestellt...



Das ehrt Dich, ich hätte einen Haken in den Resten der Lippe Platziert und die Karkasse in der Competition eingereicht, so a la "Der Drill hat etwas länger gedauert, kein wunder bei dem Prachtexemplar, hahaha.."


----------



## Andal

Jetzt kommt eh langsam wieder die Zeit, wo die Döbel lieber die fleischigen Köder bevorzugen. Sardellen, oder Stücke von Sardinen. "Lampreys" kriegt man ja leider nur in GB in den Angelläden als Frostware zu kaufen. Wobei das schon gehörig auf den Magen geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> "Lampreys" kriegt man ja leider nur in GB in den Angelläden als Frostware zu kaufen. Wobei das schon gehörig auf den Magen geht.




Sollst du doch nicht fressen sondern die Fische!


----------



## Andal

Bei denen reicht es schon, sie zu riechen. Aber mit viel Rückenwind und Gummihandschuhen geht es. Dafür sind es wirklich geniale Köder.

Hab sie mir mal vor vielen Jahren von einem Bekannten in der kühlen Jahreszeit schicken lassen. Für mehr war es mir dann Dank der Royal Mail und den saftigen (Versand-) Kosten zu viel. Sardellen aus der Metro gleichen das auch aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 vielleicht vielleicht am Sonntag. Mich streckt ne Mandelentzündung aktuell nieder und morgen feiert meine Nichte ihren zweiten Geburtstag, dann muss ich noch unseren Garten langsam Winterfest machen (Regentonnen leer, Wasser aus etc)... vielleicht wird es erst nächste Woche was aber ich hoffe sehr auf eine kuschelige Session an der Fulle mit Kapselrolle und Floatrute


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ehrt Dich, ich hätte einen Haken in den Resten der Lippe Platziert und die Karkasse in der Competition eingereicht, so a la "Der Drill hat etwas länger gedauert, kein wunder bei dem Prachtexemplar, hahaha.."



Vielleicht fahre ich ja morgen nochmal hin und lege ihn mir für Halloween zur Seite...da wäre es glaubwürdiger, einen Brassen-Zombie zu landen


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Gute Besserung! Die Rolle kann ja warten, hauptsache wieder fit


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt eh langsam wieder die Zeit, wo die Döbel lieber die fleischigen Köder bevorzugen.



Ich glaub, die gehen bei den Chubs das ganze Jahr über, den alten Schlemmermäulern. Ich bin mit Fleisch in diesem Jahr gut bei ihnen angekommen, bei bitterem Frost und sengender Hitze. Ich konnt sogar mal ne Brutfisch-all-you-can-eat-party auf meine Köder umlenken.

@Kochtopf Salzwassergurgeln, und Frische Luft, das ist Balsam für die Mandeln!


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, euer Schwarmwissen ist gefragt: Schleien mitten im Kraut zu dieser Jahreszeit und keinen Bock auf die ganzen Barsche, die sich da leider auch rumtoben - was nimmt man da? Geht da jetzt noch Mais oder sollte es langsam was fleischiges sein? Karpfen sind nicht zu erwarten...


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, euer Schwarmwissen ist gefragt: Schleien mitten im Kraut zu dieser Jahreszeit und keinen Bock auf die ganzen Barsche, die sich da leider auch rumtoben - was nimmt man da? Geht da jetzt noch Mais oder sollte es langsam was fleischiges sein? Karpfen sind nicht zu erwarten...


Pellets mit gelben Pop Ups?
Ich glaube auch das Döbel ganzjährig auf Protein stehen, Mais oder Kirschen werden halt aus Neugierde genommen. Bei trübem Wasser (Frühjahrshochwasser <3) punktet Brot so gut weil es so auffällig ist, denke ich. Das Schneidern mit LB hat mich da zur Reflektion gezwungen


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - Mais ist meiner Meinung nach immer einen Versuch wert. Falls Du vorfüttern kannst sollten auch andere Köder ziehen. 
Dieses Jahr hatte ich die besten Ergebnisse mit fischigen Pellets (mein bestes Schleien-Jahr mit Abstand).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 mein bestes Schleien-Jahr mit Abstand



Oh, das ist eine schöne Nachricht, da würd ich mich über eine Kurzversion des Verlaufs freuen.
Ich muss sagen, Schleienmäßig wars für mich entweder das zweitbeste, oder mit das schlechteste: Da ich in meinem Leben bisher 1 (eine) Schleie fing, sind die vielen Nullschleienjahre noch nicht endgültig einzuordnen...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 vielleicht vielleicht am Sonntag. Mich streckt ne Mandelentzündung aktuell nieder und morgen feiert meine Nichte ihren zweiten Geburtstag, dann muss ich noch unseren Garten langsam Winterfest machen (Regentonnen leer, Wasser aus etc)... vielleicht wird es erst nächste Woche was aber ich hoffe sehr auf eine kuschelige Session an der Fulle mit Kapselrolle und Floatrute


Einfach umtreten! 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, euer Schwarmwissen ist gefragt: Schleien mitten im Kraut zu dieser Jahreszeit und keinen Bock auf die ganzen Barsche, die sich da leider auch rumtoben - was nimmt man da? Geht da jetzt noch Mais oder sollte es langsam was fleischiges sein? Karpfen sind nicht zu erwarten...


Mein uraltes Credo: Pellets!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub, die gehen bei den Chubs das ganze Jahr über, den alten Schlemmermäulern. Ich bin mit Fleisch in diesem Jahr gut bei ihnen angekommen, bei bitterem Frost und sengender Hitze. Ich konnt sogar mal ne Brutfisch-all-you-can-eat-party auf meine Köder umlenken.
> 
> @Kochtopf Salzwassergurgeln, und Frische Luft, das ist Balsam für die Mandeln!


Mit den üblichen Fleisch- und Fischködern hat man halt jenseits der +30°C so seine Festigkeitsprobleme. Sonst geb ich dir Recht. Deftig ist auf die Purchen immer gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Tobias85 und @Bimmelrudi von mir auch noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


Na sowas, was liest man da  --  ich schaffe ja nicht mehr alles zu lesen ...

Passt ja gerade noch!


----------



## Jason

@Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85 ne, es ist noch nicht zu spät. Alles gute zu euren Ehrentag. Viel Gesundheit und weiterhin schöne Stunden am Wasser.
@Kochtopf dir mein Bester wünsche ich gute Besserung. Komm schnell auf die Beine, dass du deine neue Rolle testen kannst.
@Wuemmehunter einen tollen Urlaub wünsche ich dir. Vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir mit den Meerforellen.
@Minimax und @phirania dickes Petri Heil zu eurem Fang.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Puuuhhhh.... noch rechtzeitig geschafft! Meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche an @Bimmelrudi und @Tobias85 (der vermutlich 34 geworden ist. Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute. Und ein dickes Petri geht an @Minimax und @phirania. Meine Karre ist jetzt vollgepackt und morgen 8 UHR STARTEN WIR IN Richtung Fehmarn. Mal sehen was so geht in der Woche.



Na dann mal erholsamen Urlaub...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Mit den üblichen Fleisch- und Fischködern hat man halt jenseits der +30°C so seine Festigkeitsprobleme. Sonst geb ich dir Recht. Deftig ist auf die Purchen immer gut.


Gibt es eigentlich Erfharubgen mit haltbaren Würsten im Sommer? Schinken? Schieren Fleisch?


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Den Braxen hat aber auch mal der Kormoran am Wickel gehabt.



Vermute ich auch.
Haben hier reichlich davon.
Unser Oberförster muss da mal wieder aufräumen...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Erfharubgen mit haltbaren Würsten im Sommer? Schinken? Schieren Fleisch?


Jepp... erst grillen und dann selber verschabbulieren. 

Nein, nicht. Da fische ich dann lieber mit Würmern und Maden.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Erfharubgen mit haltbaren Würsten im Sommer? Schinken? Schieren Fleisch?



Ich hab verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert, angefangen von den Trocknungs/Festigungstechniken die wir hier bereits besprachen. Fleischwurst, Leberkäse, Käse, sogar Atrappen aus Marzipan mit Curry geflavoured: Wurde alles verschmäht, schwamm auf, war für mich impraktikabel. Gibt aber Legionen an Literatur und Berichten, die das
erfolgreich praktizieren. Mir gelang das nicht.
Ich glaube, die Jungs lieben den Real Stuff, schön weich und matschig. Alle Frost und Trocknungstechniken erfordern Vorbereitungen am ABend vorher. auch doof. An den heissesten tagen half es sehr, Kühlakkus mit in den Beutel zu geben, dass hat die Einsatzzeit verlängert. Und dann heissts vooorsichtig werfen, und eben nur mit Posenmontage, bei Grundmontagen lutschens sie es einfach ab.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf : erstmal gute Besserung! 

#wurst - ich erinnere mich dunkel an irgendeine „polnische Wurst”, die von den Briten benutzt wurde oder wird. Und unser El Fantastico ist doch auch mit einer Art Fleischwurst (Warmmach-Wurst?) am experimentieren.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Nein, nicht. Da fische ich dann lieber mit Würmern und Maden.



Ja, und das ist ja die fürchterliche Ironie: In der schönen Jahreszeit kommen die wunderbaren Maden nie durch den Sperrgürtel aus Ükeln und Minigüstern - und im WInter hält der weiche FLeischkram ohnehin gut.


----------



## Andal

Man muss halt aufpassen, dass die Würschtel nicht auftreiben. Wobei der Dipp "hot sausage" wirklich etwas bringen soll. Muss mir das Zeug doch jetzt endlich mal besorgen. Genau so, wie das originale "Marmite" - einen an sich ingenießbaren Brotaufstrich auf Malzbasis.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, und das ist ja die fürchterliche Ironie: In der schönen Jahreszeit kommen die wunderbaren Maden nie durch den Sperrgürtel aus Ükeln und Minigüstern - und im WInter hält der weiche FLeischkram ohnehin gut.


Im Sommer war ich, bis auf GW, auch nie tagsüber mit Naturködern fischen. Teils weil es mir viel zu heiss war und weil eh nix geht, wenn die Sonne auf den Rhein scheint.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax : ich hab jetzt nicht alle Details im Kopf, aber meine erste und kleinste Tinca vulgaris des Jahres 2019 fing ich bereits Ende Februar (37cm - fruchtiger Mini-Boilie an der Swingtip). Seitdem waren alle über 40cm, früher für mich unvorstellbar, weil ich auch Jahre hatte, wo alle Tincas lütter als 30cm waren.
Ich führe ja kein Fangbuch, aber es war eine von 52cm dabei (gleich meine allererste an der Pin, auf fischigen Pellet). Die meisten waren so 47/48cm groß.


----------



## Kochtopf

In den Angelpraxisordnern wird corned beef und schieres Fleisch erwähnt. Ersteres wird in Würfel geschnitten und 24 Stunden unter gelegentlichen Drehen im Kühlschrank verfestigt und letzteres wird in Würmchengroße Stücke gehackt und auf den Haken gezogen. Für mich fängt jetzt die Tulipzeit wieder an. Hoffentlich komme ich Flugs raus ans Wasser


----------



## geomas

Gibt auf YT etliche Videos, wo erfolgreich mit „echtem Fleisch” als Hakenköder geangelt wird, zum Anfüttern wird Hack (minced meat) benutzt.


----------



## Minimax

Also, ich glaube, das die gute Brotflocke in der heissen Jahreszeit eine gute, vielseitige Fleischalternative ist, die man in vielerlei Gestalt und Größe auf verschiedene Weise anbieten kann. Und vor allem: Sie ist readily available, braucht keine Vorbereitung, und Samy´s oder ein Kastenweissbrot sind superergiebig (Und auch Sonntags zu kaufen) Auch die Flocke ist empfindlich, aber das ist Tulip im Sommer eben genauso. Ist sie groß genug, und richtig geknetet, kann sie sich über den Zeitraum einer Drift genausogut gegen die Kleiniattacken behaupten, bis sich ein ernsthafter Interessent findet. Ich konnt ihr nie mein Vertrauen schenken, aber das ist ein persönlicher Fehler und vmtl. ein Irrweg.
Einen Anhieb überleben weder Tulip noch FLocke, aber das sollen sie ja auch garnicht. Sind ja nicht bei den Boillie-Heimschläfern in unserer Disziplin.


----------



## geomas

Habe vorhin gerade ein sehr schönes (Werbe-) Video gesehen, wo einer der britischen Fließwasser-Experten mit Breadpunch schöne Plötz angelt. 
Übrigens mit Bayer Perlon von (ca.) 2 Pfund Tragkraft als Hauptschnur.

Ich freu mich schon auf den Angel-Herbst.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na sowas, was liest man da  --  ich schaffe ja nicht mehr alles zu lesen ...
> 
> Passt ja gerade noch!



Ja, bloss das neben der Kenntnisnahme noch der Glückwunsch fehlt, hast aber noch 11 min.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde gerade beim anfüttern sind Maden dem Brot überlegen. Walnussgrosse LB Kügelchen lassen sich ohne weite Streuung einwerfen - aber 1,5 leiber halten bei weitem nicht so lange wie 500ml Maden. Das sollte man einkalkulieren


----------



## Kochtopf

Btw: hab gerade mit der harrier rumgespielt und fand sie so schwergängig... dann nochmal auseinander genommen und siehe da: die Spule hatte Minimal Spiel - das wäre am Wasser eine mittelschwere Katastroohe geworden, gerade wenn ein richtiger Fisch eingestiegen wäre. Der Kranz auf dem die Spule sitzt wurde wohl gestern in Mitleidenschaft gezogen aber ließ sich wieder gerade biegen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Jetzt ist sie relativ leichtgängig, die Bremse ist leider still und sie wird sich wunderbar an SJ und meine Silstar machen.

Eigentlich braucht die Silstar noch einen Frauennamen. Aber bisher hat mich die Muse nicht geküsst


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den Angel-Herbst.



Ich hab jetzt auch meinen Frieden mit dem Jahreslauf gemacht. Neben den Temperaturen erkennt´s man an tausend kleinen Zeichen am Wasser, kleine blasse Mücken tanzen in Lichtstrahlen, Kreuzspinnen stellen ihnen nach, das Wasser wird klar und die kleinen Blätterschiffchen werden vom WInd stromauf geblasen. Es ist wie beim Nachtangeln, an einem Abend erkennt man ja auch, abgesehen vom Licht, irgendwann übernimmt ziemlich plötzlich die biologische Nachtschicht.
Ich glaub, es wird ein schöner Angelherbst für den Ükel.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade beim anfüttern sind Maden dem Brot überlegen. Walnussgrosse LB Kügelchen lassen sich ohne weite Streuung einwerfen - aber 1,5 leiber halten bei weitem nicht so lange wie 500ml Maden. Das sollte man einkalkulieren



Ich habe ja ein gewisses Maß an Erfahrungen mit LB in Mini- und Micro-Futterkörben gesammelt und finde diese Art der Fütterung ist äußerst ökonomisch.
Das bezieht sich natürlich auf die Gewässer hier. Reißende Wasser habe ich nie befischt.


----------



## Andal

Mathilde wäre ein passender Name und zeitnah wäre er auch.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw: hab gerade mit der harrier rumgespielt und fand sie so schwergängig... dann nochmal auseinander genommen und siehe da: die Spule hatte Minimal Spiel - das wäre am Wasser eine mittelschwere Katastroohe geworden, gerade wenn ein richtiger Fisch eingestiegen wäre. Der Kranz auf dem die Spule sitzt wurde wohl gestern in Mitleidenschaft gezogen aber ließ sich wieder gerade biegen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
> Jetzt ist sie relativ leichtgängig, die Bremse ist leider still und sie wird sich wunderbar an SJ und meine Silstar machen.
> 
> Eigentlich braucht die Silstar noch einen Frauennamen. Aber bisher hat mich die Muse nicht geküsst



Silly Slim oder Slim Silly? Grüße von der Rostocker Muse (nein, küssen geht aber nicht).

edit: Mist, die Abkürzung birgt Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Na ja, ich halte mich beim anfüttern beim trotting an die Devise "lots and often", beim futterkorbangeln dürfte es in etwa so ergiebig wie jedes andere Bröselfutter sein


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade beim anfüttern sind Maden dem Brot überlegen. Walnussgrosse LB Kügelchen lassen sich ohne weite Streuung einwerfen - aber 1,5 leiber halten bei weitem nicht so lange wie 500ml Maden. Das sollte man einkalkulieren



Das auf jeden Fall. Aber in der schönen Jahreszeit und entsprechendem Kleiniaufkommnen kommt man mit Made als Hakenköder nicht weit. Ich bin auch in den letzten Sitzungen von meiner Doktrin der Kombifütterung abgekommen.
Ich gehe weiter: DIe Zeit der Made als Köder und Loosefeed im Jahreslauf wird noch kommen, wenn der Reif auf den Blätten wächst. Ironischerweise werde ich dann leider auf statische Methoden beschränkt sein.

Mathilde, Elfriede, Yolanda... eher so Gouvernantennamen dürften passen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Der häufigste Frauenname der 80er war Stephanie. Silke wäre noch naheliegend. Hmmm


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Silke wäre noch naheliegend



Volltreffer. Silke isses.


----------



## geomas

Oh nein, bitte nicht! 
Auf die Gefahr hin, etliche Frauen furchtbar zu kränken: Silke ist kein Name für eine zarte dreiteilige Graphitrute mit Vollkorkgriff. 
Silke würde ich evtl. einen gebrauchten Campinganhänger nennen.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Silly Slim oder Slim Silly? Grüße von der Rostocker Muse (nein, küssen geht aber nicht).
> 
> edit: Mist, die Abkürzung birgt Schwierigkeiten.



Aus dem Grund hat meine Schwester bei der Heirat drauf bestanden, dass ihr Name der Familienname wird und nicht seiner... 

Schleien: Ok, ich hatte eh vor, morgen nochmal in den Laden zu fahren, dann muss ich mich wohl mal nach Pellets umschauen. Welche Durchmesser sind denn sinnvoll? Falls die da keine haben, muss erstmal ein Katzenfutterteig ran. Und Mais wird in jedem Fall parallel dazu ausgelegt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund hat meine Schwester bei der Heirat drauf bestanden, dass ihr Name der Familienname wird und nicht seiner...
> 
> Schleien: Ok, ich hatte eh vor, morgen nochmal in den Laden zu fahren, dann muss ich mich wohl mal nach Pellets umschauen. Welche Durchmesser sind denn sinnvoll? Falls die da keine haben, muss erstmal ein Katzenfutterteig ran. Und Mais wird in jedem Fall parallel dazu ausgelegt.


10 -14mm denke ich, davon ab habe ich mehr Bisse auf kleinere als auf 20mm Pellets bekommen (bezogen auf karpfen)


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Oh nein, bitte nicht!
> Auf die Gefahr hin, etliche Frauen furchtbar zu kränken: Silke ist kein Name für eine zarte dreiteilige Graphitrute mit Vollkorkgriff.
> Silke würde ich evtl. einen gebrauchten Campinganhänger nennen.


Dabei kommt Silke von Seide... für mich passend, eigentlich, aber nicht richtig catchy.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - Ich würde auch auf 10-14mm setzen. 

@Kochtopf - Silke klingt eher nach medizinischer Fußpflege als nach Seidenstrumpf. Find ich.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke die Herren!

@ silke: Hab grad mal recherchiert und alle 80er-Mädelsnamen, die ich gefunden habe, klingen alles andere als elegant. Tanja oder Meike ginge vielleicht noch.

Edit: Wir haben ja echt ne Silke im Board...musste grad die Markierung weg editieren, die Gute muss das hier ja nicht lesen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Btw @Tobias85 Commonbaits haben eine 'gemischte Tüte' mit vorgebohrten Pellets verschiedener Sorten und Größen, damit ist man auf alles vorbereitet (hilft dir natürlich kurzfristig nicht weiter, aber die haben auch gute lieferzeiten)


----------



## geomas

Ich mag den Klang von Namen wie April, June, Mai - klingt frisch und englisch ausgesprochen hinreichend exotisch.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal recherchiert und alle 80er-Mädelsnamen, die ich gefunden habe, klingen alles andere als elegant.


Genau darum geht's ja, daher passen sie auch!




geomas schrieb:


> Ich mag den Klang von Namen wie April, June, Mai - klingt frisch und englisch ausgesprochen hinreichend exotisch.



Ja, oder auch Cheyenne, Chantal oder alle Namen mit mehreren X´en im Namen, oder c und u und m.​


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau darum geht's ja, daher passen sie auch!



Na dann Saskia!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw @Tobias85 Commonbaits haben eine 'gemischte Tüte' mit vorgebohrten Pellets verschiedener Sorten und Größen, damit ist man auf alles vorbereitet (hilft dir natürlich kurzfristig nicht weiter, aber die haben auch gute lieferzeiten)



Danke, werd ich mir morgen mal anschauen und dann ggf. bestellen. Hab zwei/drei Stellen, die dieses Jahr noch auf Schleie getestet werden sollen.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke die Herren!
> 
> @ silke: Hab grad mal recherchiert und alle 80er-Mädelsnamen, die ich gefunden habe, klingen alles andere als elegant. ...






Minimax schrieb:


> Genau darum geht's ja, daher passen sie auch!
> ..




Die Silstar soll keinen eleganten Namen bekommen? Kapier ich nicht. 
Also es sollte kein alltäglicher Name sein, etwas Chic und/oder Ironie können nicht schaden. 
Aber letztlich muß Sir Alex entscheiden, mit wem er die Zeit am Wasser teilen möchte.
Bertha oder Gertrude find ich da eher fragwürdig.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die Silstar soll keinen eleganten Namen bekommen? Kapier ich nicht.



ja, menno, ok, granted, wie wärs dann mit Iokaste oder Kassandra? Kassandra klingt doch eigentlich ganz nett.
Über was wir uns Gedanken machen hier. Welcher Frauenname für eine Angelrute (falls der benachbarte Facepalmthread jemals soweit kommt, ist das ja eigentlich schon auch, eigentlich..)
Abgesehen davon: Bei meiner Lieblingsrute wär´s mit so nem besitzergreifenden und stilistisch und funktional einengendem Namen nicht gedient.
Eine Novelle, oder ein Gedicht, zumindest ein Sonnett wären für meine Acolyte fällig. Wir verstehen uns so gut, sie nimmt Rücksicht auf meine Schwächen, und ich langweile sie nicht mit Ükelziehen. Eine feinere, passendere Rute kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. In meiner Branche ist das höchste Lob, einen guten, augenhöhigen Temkameraden mit Nachnamen anzusprechen. Daher würd ich meine Acolyte nicht Irene, sondern Adler nennen. Oder Sturmbringer. Aber das ist albern, misogyn und narzisstisch. Und wenn wir beide angeln, brauchen wir keine Namen, wir verstehen uns auch so.


----------



## Kochtopf

Naja Acolyte ist auch schon ein klingender Name  aber traverse X match klingt nach transgender Porno und wird dem guten Stück nicht gerecht. Und sie ist eine Lieblingsrute, mit Sarah Jane. Silvia wäre noch naheliegend oder hat jemand mit dem Namen Assoziationen von Darmspiegelungen o.ä.?
Wiki:
"Ein *Akolyth* (eigentl. _Akoluth_ von gr. ακόλουθος _akólouthos_ „Begleiter“, „Gefolgsmann“) ist ein männlicher Laie, der von der Kirche dazu bestellt ist, in der Liturgie der katholischen Kirche einen liturgischen Dienst auszuüben" - zwar männlich geprägt aber andererseits sagt man dem gemeinen Johnny ja auch eine katholische Ernährungsweise nach


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Bin gestern doch nochmal fürn Kurztrip ans Wasser und hab auch gleich mal das Tripod eingeweiht.
Gefällt mir wirklich sehr, die Verschlüsse sind easy peasy zu öffnen und packen auch fest genug zu.
Den Doppelzinken am Ende kann man schön in den Boden treiben und macht alles sehr stabil daduch.
Das einzige was ich etwas vermisse wäre ne Querstrebe zwischen den vorderen Beinen, aber das ist schon Jammern auf recht hohem Niveau.
Auch ohne dem steht das Tripod sehr stabil da.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe seit meiner ersten Freundin ein Prinzip. Sprich deine Zimmerlinde immer nur mit einem Kosenamen an. Bei mir hießen und heißen alle Mädel nur "Schnegge". So kann ich mich niemals verhaspeln.

Und bei den Ruten hat nur eine einen Namen. Der Liebeling - selbsterklärend.


----------



## Hecht100+

Apollonia, nach dem griechischen Gott des Lichtes, der sittliche Reinheit und Mäßigung. Oder als Steigerung Apollonia von der Fuldatrotting.


----------



## geomas

„Mäßigung” paßt ja schon mal ganz gut...


@Bimmelrudi - sieht gut aus, Dein Stativ am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gibt es auch eine Göttin der Dunkelheit, der sittlichen verdorbenheit und der Maßlosigkeit?

Muss ja zum alten Pott passe

@Bimmelrudi mit zwei Schellen und etwas schweißen müsstest du das ja selber nachrüsten können falls wirklich nötig. Sieht aber toll aus und wirkt sehr wertig


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Oder Aphrodite....das hat was Sinnliches


----------



## geomas

„Hedonia von Gomorrha” - so was in der Art?


----------



## Minimax

Ihr Heuchler,
Wann hat jemals ein Kescher einen Namen gekriegt? Unbesungene Helden!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Dann kannste sie auch gleich Xanthippe oder Inge taufen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Göttin der Dunkelheit, der sittlichen verdorbenheit und der Maßlosigkeit?



Die antiken Gottheiten hatten im Gegensatz zu ihren blassen Abbildern, unseren heiligen, verschiedene Facetten. Aphrodite ist nen süßes Chick, aber auch dein Untergang. Da gibts kein schwarz und kein weiß.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Göttin der Dunkelheit, der sittlichen verdorbenheit und der Maßlosigkeit?
> 
> Muss ja zum alten Pott passe
> 
> @Bimmelrudi mit zwei Schellen und etwas schweißen müsstest du das ja selber nachrüsten können falls wirklich nötig. Sieht aber toll aus und wirkt sehr wertig


Schau mal bei den Kelten. Die hatten für jede Lebenslage Götter/Göttinnen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ihr Heuchler,
> Wann hat jemals ein Kescher einen Namen gekriegt? Unbesungene Helden!


Ich habe sehr vielfältige Namen für meine Kescher aber nur wenn der Fisch nicht reinpasst


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den Kelten. Die hatten für jede Lebenslage Götter/Göttinnen.


Ich möchte mich da eher an Kulturschaffenden Völkern orientieren


----------



## geomas

Wie wärs denn mit einer Harriet passend zur Harrier?
Klingt in meinen verdorbenen Ohren durchaus etwas heiser-dunkel-abwegig (Leder, Latex?).


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einer Harriet passend zur Harrier?
> Klingt in meinen verdorbenen Ohren durchaus etwas abwegig (Leder, Latex?).


Harriet ist mir auch schon eingefallen aber ein deutsches Fabrikat mit englischem Namen zu bedenken klingt für mich nach Ronny, Thommy und Mandy (scusi!)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich da eher an Kulturschaffenden Völkern orientieren


Hallstadt, La Tene, Manching... wenn da keine Kultur herrschte und geschaffen wurde. Aber Hallo!  @Minimax , kläre den Unwissenden mal auf!


----------



## geomas

Silstar ist (war?) ne deutsche Marke?, die Rute Made in Teutonia? Nu bin ich baff.


----------



## Andal

Aber wenn es griechisch-antik und dunkel sein soll. Nyx


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hallstadt, La Tene, Manching... wenn da keine Kultur herrschte und geschaffen wurde. Aber Hallo!  @Minimax , kläre den Unwissenden mal auf!


Das hat weniger was mit Unwissen zu tun als mit einer tiefsitzenden enervierung bzgl neuheiden, neukelten und anderen ges... Menschen
Diese Gruppen neigen dazu völlig desinteressierte Menschen bei jeder Gelegenheit mit Kelten und heidenkram vollzusülzen und dann zum 'julfest' Hakenkreuz Kekse zu backen, weil es ja 'ein altes Symbol ist das missbraucht wurde'- jedem Tierchen sein pläsierchen,  mein pläsierchen ist es, davon möglichst viel Abstand zu halten.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Silstar ist (war?) ne deutsche Marke?, die Rute Made in Teutonia? Nu bin ich baff.


Die waren quasi in Gunzenhausen direkte Nachbarn der D.A.M., wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Silstar ist (war?) ne deutsche Marke?, die Rute Made in Teutonia? Nu bin ich baff.


Silstar war, iirc mit DAM verbandelt als es noch eine deutsche Firma war


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den Kelten. Die hatten für jede Lebenslage Götter/Göttinnen.



Alle, alle. Wir machen uns unsere Götter, seit der erste Pitheke erklären musste wohin die letzte Mango verschwunden ist. Wir heute übrigens auch,
nur unsere neuen Götter nennen wir nicht mehr so, aber das Wlan funktioniert gut wenn wir das Kabel aus- und wieder einstecken. Und Mrs. Minimax
glaubt an Combucha. Und ich streichle übers Armaturenbrett, wenn ich an nem Unfall vorbeifahre. Wir haben die Religion beseitigt, aber das magische Denken kriegen wir nicht raus.

Übrigens, @Ükels, wir haben mal wieder 38 Seiten Geistesgeschichte gemacht, ist ja auch unsere Aufgabe, aber am Wochenende steigt hoffentlich der fliegende Ükelzirkus
wieder auf und dann zeigen wir Coarse Fishingmässig wo der Bartel den Most holt.
Ich werd morgen wieder rumpimpeln auf die Johnnies, schätze es wird auf Tricolore rauslaufen, habt ihr Pläne?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Silstar war, iirc mit DAM verbandelt als es noch eine deutsche Firma war


Die "mittlere DAM" hat Silstar aufgekauft. Das war dann auch die ganz üble Zeit, wo alles den Bach runter ging. Svendsen, denen DAM heute gehört, hat Silstar dann wieder abgestoßen und die DAM wieder auf Fordermann gebracht. Silstar gibt es heute ja wieder. Aber leider nicht mehr mit den schönen Ruten von früher.


----------



## geomas

#silstar

Danke für die Info! Als ich angefangen habe, Westmark für meine Angelei in die Hand zu nehmen, war Silstar wohl schon auf dem Weg in die praktische Bedeutungslosigkeit (bezogen auf Neuware).


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die "mittlere DAM" hat Silstar aufgekauft. Das war dann auch die ganz üble Zeit, wo alles den Bach runter ging. Svendsen, denen DAM heute gehört, hat Silstar dann wieder abgestoßen und die DAM wieder auf Fordermann gebracht. Silstar gibt es heute ja wieder. Aber leider nicht mehr mit den schönen Ruten von früher.


Das ist eben nur noch der Name und nicht mehr das knowhow


----------



## geomas

Ich habe einen sehr arbeitsreichen Sonntag vor der Brust und morgen leider auch Termine.
Abends ist evtl. ein kurzer Ansitz drin. Gut möglich, daß dieser erneut am Fluß nebenan gestaltet wird.

Allen Ükelnauten mit oder ohne wohlklingenden Vornamen ein schönes und erholsames Wochenende!


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax gerade wir angler neigen zum magischen denken - der erste Fisch wird bei vielen zurückgesetzt und wenn es eine noch so toller Speisefisch ist, man erwähnt des Zielfisch erst nach dem Fang und huldigt dem Fluss, gute Karpfengewässer beherbergen Geister und Nubbsies segnen unsere Montagen als Fetisch... ansonsten habe ich relativ wenig Berührungspunkte damit (wobei ich mich da sicher irre) aber gerade bei der Fischwaid tritt es deutlichst zu Tage


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist eben nur noch der Name und nicht mehr das knowhow


Sicher ist das nur noch der Name. Aber wenn man die Gelegenheit hat und gut erhaltene Silstarruten angeboten werden, dann sollte man zuschlagen. Da sind wahre Schätze dabei. Besonders bei den feinen Picker- und Feederruten.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax gerade wir angler neigen zum magischen denken -



Mein ich ja, aber Jungs, Ad Fontes!


----------



## Tobias85

Meine Planung sieht vor, morgen früh ggf. nochmal im Aquaristikgeschäft einige Informationen über die dort angebotene Rarität einzuholen, dann weiter zum Angeldealer, neues Feederfutter besorgen und dann drei Stunden mit der Schleienjagd zu überbrücken, bis ich meine Schwester vom Bahnhof abhole.


----------



## Andal

Na denn allen Brüdern eine erholsame Nacht und eine erquickende Fischwaid am Wochenende. Ich werde nur morgen mal über den Trödelmarkt schlendern und ansonsten den St. Petrus einen braven Mann sein lassen. Wie an jedem Wochenende - den Rhein allen anderen Anrheinern.


----------



## Minimax

@Andal, gute Nacht, schlaf schön!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Sicher ist das nur noch der Name. Aber wenn man die Gelegenheit hat und gut erhaltene Silstarruten angeboten werden, dann sollte man zuschlagen. Da sind wahre Schätze dabei. Besonders bei den feinen Picker- und Feederruten.



Ich muss da mal nachhaken: Kennst du dich da konkret ein bisschen mit den Modellen aus? Ich hab eine Telepicker, die "Silstar Picker 3123-200", die 200 steht wohl für die Länge. An sonstigen Angaben findet sich nur noch die Aktion mit A 10. Gehört die wohl zu den potentiellen Schätzen? Ohne die Erfahrung mit den Ruten der Zeit kann ich sowas überhaupt nicht einschätzen...




Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax gerade wir angler neigen zum magischen denken



Als ich das gelesen hab dachte ich einen Moment lang "Oh, noch ein Angler hier im Forum..." Es ist offenbar sehr spät und ich sollte wohl ins Bett, wenn ich nichtmal mehr weiß, in welchem Forum ich grade unterwegs bin...


----------



## Kochtopf

Das mit der Aktion spricht eher für alte Silstar Ruten. Mach doch mal ein Foto, vielleicht können unsere wandelnden Enzyklopädien Andal und Heinz weiterhelfen


----------



## geomas

Ohne jegliche Detailkenntnisse zur Rute: A steht meiner Meinung nach für leichte/schnelle Aktion, 10 für das Wurfgewicht. 
Beispiel: A10 - schnelle, leichte „Weißfischrute”, C60 eher Karpfenrute alter Schule.


----------



## Kochtopf

B steht für semiparabolisch, insofern hast du sicher recht (gerade ka was bei meiner draufsteht und der Weg zur scheune ist sehr weit


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, euer Schwarmwissen ist gefragt: Schleien mitten im Kraut zu dieser Jahreszeit und keinen Bock auf die ganzen Barsche, die sich da leider auch rumtoben - was nimmt man da? Geht da jetzt noch Mais oder sollte es langsam was fleischiges sein? Karpfen sind nicht zu erwarten...



Mais geht immer wenn die Schleien noch fressen!
Überhaupt geht Mais auch ohne langes Vorfüttern.

Nach Maden mein absoluter Favorit!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax : ich hab jetzt nicht alle Details im Kopf, aber meine erste und kleinste Tinca vulgaris des Jahres 2019 fing ich bereits Ende Februar (37cm - fruchtiger Mini-Boilie an der Swingtip). Seitdem waren alle über 40cm, früher für mich unvorstellbar, weil ich auch Jahre hatte, wo alle Tincas lütter als 30cm waren.
> Ich führe ja kein Fangbuch, aber es war eine von 52cm dabei (gleich meine allererste an der Pin, auf fischigen Pellet). Die meisten waren so 47/48cm groß.




Ich habe dieses Jahr leider viel seltener auf Schleien geangelt als sonst(musste ja noch andere Challenge-Fische beangeln, die ich sonst nicht so auf, Plan hab).
Nichtmal ne 50er dabei gewesen in diesem Jahr.
Naja was soll's , nächste Jahr wird es wieder anders.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich muss da mal nachhaken: Kennst du dich da konkret ein bisschen mit den Modellen aus? Ich hab eine Telepicker, die "Silstar Picker 3123-200", die 200 steht wohl für die Länge. An sonstigen Angaben findet sich nur noch die Aktion mit A 10. ..



A = Spitzenaktion
10 = Wurfgewicht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Silvia wäre noch naheliegend oder hat jemand mit dem Namen Assoziationen von Darmspiegelungen o.ä.?


 Ja. So hieß die Schwester, die vorher den Einlauf gemacht hat. 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *Apollonia*, nach ................





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Göttin der Dunkelheit, der sittlichen verdorbenheit und der Maßlosigkeit?
> 
> .......



Aber sicher! 
Die heißt Apolonia Lapiedra. 

.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Jungs, jetzt weiß ich schonmal mehr über die Rute als ich es die letzten 25 Jahre wusste...  Ein anständiges Foto versuche ich nachher mal zu machen. Aber ich warne schonmal vor: Duplongriff


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die muss ich mir merken aus einem naheliegenden Grunde  


geomas schrieb:


> Silke würde ich evtl. einen gebrauchten Campinganhänger nennen.





> Silke klingt eher nach medizinischer Fußpflege als nach Seidenstrumpf. Find ich.



Deutsche (Norm-) Sprache, schwere Sprache, harte Konsonanten, kurze Vokale,
klingt immer ein bischen wie MG 08/15 und alles Niederstrecken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Übrigens, man muss keine fertigen bekannten Namen verwenden, geht auch anders und viel schöner ... 

Und dann hat man nicht das Problem wie z.B. bei Hundebesitzern, die auf eine gleichnamige interessante Frau treffen, usw. usw.

Außerdem sind Ruten bzw. der Ruten oder der Stecken nun mal prinzipiell vom Genus her maskulin, Rollen aber passend feminin.
Fein raus sind die Anglikaner mit The Rod.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, jetzt weiß ich schonmal mehr über die Rute als ich es die letzten 25 Jahre wusste...  Ein anständiges Foto versuche ich nachher mal zu machen. Aber ich warne schonmal vor: Duplongriff


Ist gar nicht sooo schlimm: Duplon etc. lässt sich besonders gut austauschen und runterschnitzen!


----------



## rhinefisher

So Mädels - jetzt setze ich mich bei schönstem Sonnenschein an eine flache Buhne und tue so als würde ich angeln...
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ Wieso, hast du Angelzeug vergessen oder sind da eh keine Fische?


----------



## Kochtopf

Na weil er es nicht kann *duckundrenn*


----------



## rhinefisher

Jetzt habt ihr mich erwicht - weder habe ich jemals geangelt , noch besitze ich auch nur einen einzigen Angelhaken!
Niemals könnte ich einem Lebewesen Schaden zufügen - das wiederspräche zusehr den Grundsätzen, die wir bei PETA haben und umsetzten.
Und jetzt, ihr Fischmörder, gehe ich euch alle anzeigen..


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Silstar ist (war?) ne deutsche Marke?, die Rute Made in Teutonia? Nu bin ich baff.



Naja, man muß das schon bissl unterscheiden.
Silstar ansich war noch nie eine deutsche Marke, deren Stammsitz war schon immer in Südkorea und dort wurde und wird gerade im Pole-Bereich stark produziert.


Das was man hierzulande (also komplett Europa) als Silstar kannte, war nur das Label, eine Trading Company speziell für Europa, welche größtenteils produzieren ließ und nur einkaufte. Diese gab es von 1984 bis 1997, 1996 wurde sie verkauft und die Marke verschwand danach vom Markt.
Was die vielen guten Feeder-/Match-/Pickerruten von ehemals Silstar angeht, man kommt ganz schnell dahinter wo die wirklich gebaut wurden, denn die Ähnlichkeiten sind sehr offensichtlich.
Zu der Zeit gab es nur ein Werk in Europa, welche solche Blanks in der Masse und dieser Qualität produziert hat, diese Firma hat ihren Sitz in UK und baut dort Ruten seit 1977.


----------



## Kochtopf

Verrate doch bitte noch den Namen für die die zu faul zum recherchieren sind, Rudi san^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei Masse könnte es Daiwa sein.

Die kleineren Edelblankschieden hatte wohl nicht solche Kapazitäten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bauen Hardy und harris und wie sie alle heissen nur kleinserien? Kenne mich aber zugegebenermaßen kaum aus mit blankbau da ich kein rutenbauer bin


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Was die vielen guten Feeder-/Match-/Pickerruten von ehemals Silstar angeht, man kommt ganz schnell dahinter wo die wirklich gebaut wurden, denn die Ähnlichkeiten sind sehr offensichtlich.


Die wurden "Made in Korea" auch breit woanders vertickt, sei es beim ersten Moritz oder EFT usw., in den Anfang-90 Verbundcarbontechniken weit voraus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bauen Hardy und harris und wie sie alle heissen nur kleinserien? Kenne mich aber zugegebenermaßen kaum aus mit blankbau da ich kein rutenbauer bin



Jedenfalls nie so Massen wie Daiwa.

Gibt ja North Western, Harrison, Century, Hardy/Greys u.a. aber so viel wie Daiwa haben die nie verkauft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bauen Hardy und harris und wie sie alle heissen nur kleinserien? Kenne mich aber zugegebenermaßen kaum aus mit blankbau da ich kein rutenbauer bin


Die Engländer sind einige nach vorher Jarden nun beim US-Megakonzern Newell Brands (wie "Tupperware" bzw. Rubbermaid ) gelandet.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newell_Brands
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarden_Corporation
https://www.purefishing.com/our-brands/

Jarden "Branded Consumables: Ball®, Bee®, Bernardin®, Bicycle®, Billy Boy®, Crawford®, Diamond®, Envirocooler®, Fiona®, First Alert®, First Essentials®, Hoyle®, Kerr®, Lehigh®, Lifoam®, Lillo®, Loew-Cornell®, Mapa®, Millefiori®, NUK®, Pine Mountain®, Quickie®, Spontex®, Tigex®, Waddington, Yankee Candle® and YOU®; Outdoor Solutions: Abu Garcia®, AeroBed®, Berkley®, Campingaz® and Coleman®, Dalbello®, ExOfficio®, Fenwick®, Greys®, Gulp!®, Hardy®, Invicta®, Jostens®, K2®, Marker®, Marmot®, Mitchell®, Neff®, PENN®, Rawlings®, Shakespeare®, Squadra®, Stearns®, Stren®, Trilene®, Volkl® and Zoot®; and Consumer Solutions: Bionaire®, Breville®, Cadence®, Crock-Pot®, FoodSaver®, Health o meter®, Holmes®, Mr. Coffee®, Oster®, Patton®, Rainbow®, Rival®, Seal-a-Meal®, Sunbeam®, VillaWare® and White Mountain®. "


schau mal auf die Umsatzzahlen .... und das Aufkaufen und Gleichschaltung geht fröhlich weiter.
(für mich prinzipiell wegen MegaGlobalGonzo die Labels an hinterster Stelle , do not shop from)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber das war erst nach der Silstar Zeit.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die wurden "Made in Korea" auch breit woanders vertickt, sei es beim ersten Moritz oder EFT usw., in den Anfang-90 Verbundcarbontechniken weit voraus.



Richtig, machte DAM zb aber auch nicht anders. Die 90er waren generell sehr schlecht für einige bekannte Labels, die großen beiden kamen hingegen erst richtig hoch und übernahmen die Eigenvermarktung.

@Professor Tinca lag bereits richtig. Es gibt nur eine Blankschmiede in UK welche diese Kapazitäten hatte und die fängt mit D an. 

Hier mal eine kleine Tour durch die aktuellen Herstellungsprozeduren direkt vor Ort. Daran sieht man sehr schön warum solche Ruten eben ihren Preis haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca lag bereits richtig. Es gibt nur eine Blankschmiede in UK welche diese Kapazitäten hatte und die fängt mit D an.


Die waren schon lange gut, Namen wie Shogun, Samurai und Whisker sind seit längerem legendär.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat die Company die unverzichtbare Überwurfspule überhaupt bekannt gemacht. 
Auch aktuell ist die krasse Globeride-Vermarktung echt on top, im P/L sind die quasi unschlagbar, wenn man nicht nach Katalog- und Erscheinungspreisen kauft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Bekannt und massentauglich wurden die Uberwurfspulen vermutlich durch Daiwa. Die ersten Rollen damit gab es aber schon deutlich früher, noch bevor Daiwa überhaupt gegründet wurde.
Meines Wissens gab es die ersten "skirted spools" bereits Ende der 40er Jahre, selbst in der ehemaligen DDR gab es bereits Mitte der 50er Jahre 2 Modelle mit dieser Bauweise. Beide waren übrigens Heckbremsrollen, zu einer Zeit als sowas noch fast niemand auf dem Schirm hatte.

Da gab es auch noch andere legendäre Rutennamen bei Daiwa....zb die Moonraker.


----------



## Kochtopf

Porky pig ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Tour durch die aktuellen Herstellungsprozeduren direkt vor Ort. Daran sieht man sehr schön warum solche Ruten eben ihren Preis haben.


Das gezeigte ist aber quasi noch die Steinzeitproduktion.
Aktuell spielt die Musik  hier :

Daiwa X45 Technology





und die hier:

Shimano Spiral X Rod Technology





War ein echter Quantensprung, kann ich von meinen Spinruten her seit 7 Jahren Einsatz definitiv sagen und bestätigen.

Sowas hat erheblich gebracht, eben viel höhere Crashsicherheit und viel leichtere Blanks. Der altbackene Kram ist an sich tot, wie Fiberglas oder Bambusstöcker.
Oben Silstar, Korea Ware & Co aus den 90ern hatte die Crashsicherheit nicht mit (oder trotz schon) Verwoben Meshed Flashed und verflochten Helixen und Doppelhelixen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Das gezeigte von mir ist durchaus aktuell...denn dort werden nur noch Ruten produziert für den UK-Markt. "Daiwa -Scotland" dürfte vielen sicherlich ein Begriff sein.
Die Massenproduktion für den Weltmarkt findet freilich schon woanders statt, da würde so eine kleine Schmiede heute nicht mehr dazu in der Lage sein.
Vor 30 Jahren und davor waren die Fertigungszahlen aber auch noch deutlich geringer, vorallem bei den hochwertigen Produkten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Trend zu spezialisierten Manufakturen wird sich noch länger hin nicht aufhalten lassen und auf wenige eigentliche Hersteller die Fabriken reduzieren, zumal neue Technologien schon mehr Aufwand und damit mehr Investkapital erfordern. Aber auch die Produktionschargengrößen hochtreiben.
Das ist im Zeitalter von Investitionskapitalismus vorgezeichnet, wie z.B. am stärksten bei der Halbleiterproduktion schon zu sehen.

Sowas wie Millimetertoleranzen sind bei Zuschnitten und Spitzendicken von 1 bis 2mm einfach nicht mehr High-End tolerabel!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Ich blätter grad mal durch ein wenig Zeitgeschichte von Rollen und Ruten. Schon recht interessant, Daiwa hatte die ersten Carbonruten schon 1978 im Festprogramm, wenngleich auch nur für wenige erschwinglich. 
Die Ruten kamen damals um die 135 engl. Pfund, bei einem Umrechnungskurs von annähernd 4:1 (DM zu Pfund) war das im Verhältnis nicht viel anders wie heutige Spitzenprodukte.

Der einzige auffällige Unterschied ist, das damalige Highend Rollen noch deutlich günstiger wie die Highend-Ruten waren, im Schnitt etwa ein Drittel des Rutenpreises. Das schaut heute eher anders aus, da liegen die Preise eher auf ähnlichem Niveau.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich muss da mal nachhaken: Kennst du dich da konkret ein bisschen mit den Modellen aus? Ich hab eine Telepicker, die "Silstar Picker 3123-200", die 200 steht wohl für die Länge. An sonstigen Angaben findet sich nur noch die Aktion mit A 10. Gehört die wohl zu den potentiellen Schätzen? Ohne die Erfahrung mit den Ruten der Zeit kann ich sowas überhaupt nicht einschätzen...


Da muss ich passen. Vor gut 30 Jahren habe ich  mich vollständig von den Teleruten abgewendet, weil wirklich nichts mehr mich ansprechendes dabei war. Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass Angelzeug in den 80ern bis Mitte der 90er extrem teuer war. Heute sind wir regelrecht überschwemmt und verwöhnt.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass Angelzeug in den 80ern bis Mitte der 90er extrem teuer war



In Deutschland war das so. Da wurde dann z.B. im deutschen Handel für ne Ambassadeur 400,- DM und mehr verlangt.  In USA gabs die gleiche Rolle dann für 60 $. Selbst die Schnüre von DAM kosteten in USA nur ca. 30% vom deutschen Ladenpreis, die Quick-Rollen knapp die Hälfte. Gut, wenn man damals amerikanische Soldaten kannte.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Die "mittlere DAM" hat Silstar aufgekauft. Das war dann auch die ganz üble Zeit, wo alles den Bach runter ging. Svendsen, denen DAM heute gehört, hat Silstar dann wieder abgestoßen und die DAM wieder auf Fordermann gebracht. Silstar gibt es heute ja wieder. Aber leider nicht mehr mit den schönen Ruten von früher.



Hoffe das nicht selbiges mit Daiwa passiert. Daiwa und Cormoran geht für mich gefühlt irgendwie garnicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hoffe das nicht selbiges mit Daiwa passiert. Daiwa und Cormoran geht für mich gefühlt irgendwie garnicht.


Das ist ja nur der Vertrieb, Balzer und Owner sind auch so eine Mischung


----------



## rustaweli

Schöner Dickkopf und auf Tulip. Petri @Minimax !

Allen ein schönes WE! Bin momentan sehr eingespannt und komme selten zum lesen oder gar beteiligen.


----------



## Andal

Ich hab damals einer gut in den 90ern stehenden Tante meiner Mutter Katalogausschnitte einer Abu 7000 C geschickt und sie zu Wallmart gebeten. Klappte einwandfrei. Die gute Cillia war leider die letzte Verwandte, die ich dort hatte. Die wurde satte 103 Jahre alt. Leider am Ende doch so gebrechlich, dass mir die Familie verboten hat, sie in den Angelladen zu jagen - sie hätte das sicher noch gerne getan.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hoffe das nicht selbiges mit Daiwa passiert. Daiwa und Cormoran geht für mich gefühlt irgendwie garnicht.


Die teilen sich vertriebsmässig Büro und Zwischenlager. Sonst haben die miteinander nix am Hut.


----------



## rustaweli

@Kochtopf und @Andal , danke für den Hoffnungsschimmer und die Info!
Euer Wort in Petrus' Ohr!


----------



## Andal

Ich hatte mit Daiwa bis heute noch keinen Fall abzuwickeln. Das Zeug, ist nicht wenig(!), funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zu der harrier 125m noch: für den UVP von 100 € fühlt sie sich nicht besonders hochwertig an - aber das relativiert sich, wenn man andere Rollen "aus der Zeit" in die Hand nimmt. Sie fasst sich so an wie eine 80er Rolle. Finde ich spannend, dass die so lange unverändert zu haben ist - quasi der Quastenflosser unter den Kapselrollen.

Sowas hätte die Shakespeare Sigma auch verdient gehabt


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Daiwa bis heute noch keinen Fall abzuwickeln. Das Zeug, ist nicht wenig(!), funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.



Darum geht's. Daiwa ist mir über die Jahre sehr ans Herz gewachsen und bin von den Produkten, welche ich habe, absolut überzeugt.
Das soll bitte auch so bleiben. Nur den englischen Markt könnten sie uns zugänglicher machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ist er doch, angling direct sei Dank aaaaber die Daiwa Sachen für den englischen Markt sind eben nicht unbedingt niedrigpreisig sind. Eher so die Drennan Liga


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nur den englischen Markt könnten sie uns zugänglicher machen.


Das liegt aber nicht an Daiwa, sondern einigen, nicht wenigen Einzelhändlern selber. Die wollen einfach nicht und tun nicht. Aber es gibt trotzdem genug, die auch auf den Kontinent versenden. Kostet halt. Aber das ist dann wieder nicht der Händler, sondern die Royal Mail, die auch gut abhaben möchte.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist er doch, angling direct sei Dank aaaaber die Daiwa Sachen für den englischen Markt sind eben nicht unbedingt niedrigpreisig sind. Eher so die Drennan Liga



Wenn nicht sogar "leicht" über der Drennan Liga. Stöbere nicht selten auf der Daiwa UK Seite.


----------



## Kochtopf

Was mich bei angling direct angesprochen hatte war da vergleichbar- aber eben fast nur  feederruten und davon habe ich mehr als genug (150gr, 40-120gr, 90gr [SJ mit Quivertip], 80gr) und fische sie tatsächlich kaum. Ne 12' Avon wäre vielleicht noch was, in 1,25 und 1,75lbs... vielleicht noch ne Karpfenrute in 2,5 bis 3lbs... ne 7m Bolo... ne Stippe... sonst bin ich Rutenmäßig recht zufrieden


----------



## rustaweli

Also überschaubar 
Schaue mal auf der Website. Vor allem bei den Matchruten usw..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> bei angling direct



Wat kost' denn der Versand nach DE dort?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ab 50 Tacken nix


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist top.
Da muss ich mal kieken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu der harrier 125m noch: für den UVP von 100 € fühlt sie sich nicht besonders hochwertig an - aber das relativiert sich, wenn man andere Rollen "aus der Zeit" in die Hand nimmt. Sie fasst sich so an wie eine 80er Rolle. Finde ich spannend, dass die so lange unverändert zu haben ist - quasi der Quastenflosser unter den Kapselrollen.
> 
> Sowas hätte die Shakespeare Sigma auch verdient gehabt



Verdient hätten das so einige Rollen und deren Hersteller, bzw. Vertriebler wie es nunmal Shakespeare auch gewesen ist. Shakespeare hat selber nur in den Staaten Rollen (60er Jahre) gebaut, alles andre haben sie produzieren lassen.
Selbst eine Ball Bearing ist eigentlich keine Shakespeare Rolle, sondern nur eine umgemarkte Ohmori, alle danach folgenden Rollen mit Shakespeare-Label sowieso.
Blaue Ambidex zb, wurde zuvor für kurze Zeit noch in Originalfarbe verkauft...in dunkelgrün, genauso wie die Ohmori.









Shakespeare hatte lediglich in den frühen 70ern dafür gesorgt, das Ohmori eben nur noch für Shakespeare produzieren durfte und sorgte damit für nen handfesten Eklat (die Dokumente dazu sind heute noch frei verfügbar). Einer der führenden amerikanischen Vertriebler litt darunter besonders und diverse Labels wie zb auch Compac verschwanden damit vom Markt, auch diese waren völlig baugleich.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was mich bei angling direct angesprochen hatte war da vergleichbar- aber eben fast nur  feederruten und davon habe ich mehr als genug (150gr, 40-120gr, 90gr [SJ mit Quivertip], 80gr) und fische sie tatsächlich kaum. Ne 12' Avon wäre vielleicht noch was, in 1,25 und 1,75lbs... vielleicht noch ne Karpfenrute in 2,5 bis 3lbs... ne 7m Bolo... ne Stippe... sonst bin ich Rutenmäßig recht zufrieden


Alle jammern übers Waldsterben, zurückweichende Wälder. Alles Unsinn ... der Rutenwald wächst beständig und bomfortionell!


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Verdient hätten das so einige Rollen und deren Hersteller, bzw. Vertriebler wie es nunmal Shakespeare auch gewesen ist. Shakespeare hat selber nur in den Staaten Rollen (60er Jahre) gebaut, alles andre haben sie produzieren lassen.
> Selbst eine Ball Bearing ist eigentlich keine Shakespeare Rolle, sondern nur eine umgemarkte Ohmori, alle danach folgenden Rollen mit Shakespeare-Label sowieso.
> Blaue Ambidex zb, wurde zuvor für kurze Zeit noch in Originalfarbe verkauft...in dunkelgrün, genauso wie die Ohmori.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330206
> Anhang anzeigen 330207
> Anhang anzeigen 330208
> Anhang anzeigen 330209
> Anhang anzeigen 330210
> 
> 
> Shakespeare hatte lediglich in den frühen 70ern dafür gesorgt, das Ohmori eben nur noch für Shakespeare produzieren durfte und sorgte damit für nen handfesten Eklat (die Dokumente dazu sind heute noch frei verfügbar). Einer der führenden amerikanischen Vertriebler litt darunter besonders und diverse Labels wie zb auch Compac verschwanden damit vom Markt, auch diese waren völlig baugleich.


Wobei ja Shakespeare bald an seinen Rollen eingegangen wäre. Die wollten einfach nicht kaputt gehen und generierten keinen Nachfolgebedarf mehr. Dank Youtube und sehr aktiven Streefishern heute ja kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ab 50 Tacken nix



Muss man sich regsitrieren oder geht Schnellbezahlung via paypal?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Das ging einigen Firmen so, da war Shakespeare sicher nicht alleine unterwegs.
Problematisch wurden erst die 80er mit dem Boom der Heckbremsler und natürlich auch Graphite-Rollen. Da gingen einige Firmen dran kaputt weil sie nicht mehr hinterherkamen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss man sich regsitrieren oder geht Schnellbezahlung via paypal?



Musst dich nicht registrieren, ich hatte mein Tripod völlig ohne Registrierung dort gekauft und ganz easy per paypal bezahlt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe per Rechnung über klarna gezahlt @Professor Tinca


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aha. Danke euch!


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die muss ich mir merken aus einem naheliegenden Grunde
> 
> ..
> 
> Deutsche (Norm-) Sprache, schwere Sprache, harte Konsonanten, kurze Vokale,
> klingt immer ein bischen wie MG 08/15 und alles Niederstrecken.




Lieber Nordlichtangler, sorry, ich hatte so eine Ahnung, daß es hier jemanden erwischen wird.
Eine der nettesten Frauen aus meinem Umfeld heißt Silke.
Ich finde den Namen an sich nur ziemlich reizlos, wie zuvor bereits vergleichsweise drastisch ausgeführt.
Und würde eine Angelrute, besonders wenn es sich um ein feines, zartes Stöckchen handelt, mit einem anderen Namen versehen.

Ach ja - keine meiner Peitschen hat einen Namen bekommen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu der harrier 125m noch: für den UVP von 100 € fühlt sie sich nicht besonders hochwertig an - aber das relativiert sich, wenn man andere Rollen "aus der Zeit" in die Hand nimmt. Sie fasst sich so an wie eine 80er Rolle. Finde ich spannend, dass die so lange unverändert zu haben ist - quasi der Quastenflosser unter den Kapselrollen.
> 
> Sowas hätte die Shakespeare Sigma auch verdient gehabt


Kauf dir eine aktuelle Daiwa SS2600, oder SS1600.... die fühlen sich auch absichtlich so an und sie sind nach m.M. geile Rollen.


----------



## phirania

Räumdienst beendet...
Jetzt hab ich den ganzen See für mich alleine.
Gleich noch Anfüttern für morgen und das Wochenende ist gerettet.....


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Da muss ich passen. Vor gut 30 Jahren habe ich mich vollständig von den Teleruten abgewendet, weil wirklich nichts mehr mich ansprechendes dabei war. Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass Angelzeug in den 80ern bis Mitte der 90er extrem teuer war. Heute sind wir regelrecht überschwemmt und verwöhnt.



Schade, dann werd ich sie weiter unter "undefined quality" weiterführen 


@rhinefisher: Viel Erfolg - ob beim Fangen oder Schneidern, das darfst du dir aussuchen 

Ich hab heute Mittag ein paar Pellets bekommen. Leider nur 8mm (sonst hätten noch 20er zur Wahl gestanden), aber nun ja, ich wollte nicht so lange warten. Gefangen hab ich heute nichts drauf, aber ich hatte auch nur ne knappe Stunde Zeit, bis ich weiter zum Bahnhof musste. Bin gespannt, was mit denen noch geht.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade, dann werd ich sie weiter unter "undefined quality" weiterführen


Bloss weil ich sie nicht kenne, muss sie ja keineswegs schlecht sein. Aber zu den damaligen Zeiten galt man als Telerutenfischer als ein "Plumpsangler" und der wollte ich auf keinen Fall sein. Aber ich war auch noch jung und überschwänglich.


----------



## phirania

Gesagt Getan..








Und endlich geschafft der Kollege ist auch mit im Verein...


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Alle jammern übers Waldsterben, zurückweichende Wälder. Alles Unsinn ... der Rutenwald wächst beständig und bomfortionell!


Deshalb entziehe ich mich  dem Kaufrausch....


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Deshalb entziehe ich mich  dem Kaufrausch....


 Klimakiller! Weisst du wieviel CO2 so eine Karbonrute bindet?! Wir machen das alles nur für die Umwelt


----------



## phirania

Der Umwelt zuliebe lass ich mir gerne eine schenken...


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Bloss weil ich sie nicht kenne, muss sie ja keineswegs schlecht sein. Aber zu den damaligen Zeiten galt man als Telerutenfischer als ein "Plumpsangler" und der wollte ich auf keinen Fall sein. Aber ich war auch noch jung und überschwänglich.


Teleruten sind ne tolle sache und jeder der mir mit plumpsangler kommt macht einen plumps in den Teich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Lieber Nordlichtangler, sorry, ich hatte so eine Ahnung, daß es hier jemanden erwischen wird.


Lieber Georg, für die Namensgebungen bist du aber keinesfalls verantwortlich!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Gesagt Getan..
> Anhang anzeigen 330211
> Anhang anzeigen 330212
> 
> 
> Und endlich geschafft der Kollege ist auch mit im Verein...


Kalle- dann kann ja nichts schief gehen. Viel Spaß und Glück für morgen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Teleruten sind ne tolle sache und jeder der mir mit plumpsangler kommt macht einen plumps in den Teich


Ich finde auch albern. Ich z.B bin auch mit teuren britischen Steckruten eher Plumsangler als Schöngeist


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Der Umwelt zuliebe lass ich mir gerne eine schenken...


Ach Kalle, bis dat Ding bei dir ist ist CO2 Bilanz im Popo, hol dir lieber eine aus regionalem Anbau


----------



## feederbrassen

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Teleruten sind ne tolle sache und jeder der mir mit plumpsangler kommt macht einen plumps in den Teich


Plumpsangler


----------



## geomas

#telerute

Also irgendwann würde ich gerne mal eine bessere Telematch antesten wollen. 
Die Bolos haben sicher ihre Reize, aber eine filigrane Telematche mit Korkgriff - also begrabbeln würd ich so eine zu gerne...


----------



## feederbrassen

Was für ein Wort. 
Plumpsangler. 
Da gibt's genug die mit Steckruten angeln und trotzdem keinen Plan haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was für ein Wort.
> Plumpsangler.
> Da gibt's genug die mit Steckruten angeln und trotzdem keinen Plan haben.


Hier!


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier!



Die Fische scheinen das nicht zu wissen sonst würdest du ja nichts fangen.


----------



## Tikey0815

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Plumpsangler


Komm mal rum, ich wollte dir doch schon immer die tolle Lippe zeigen, und Teiche haben wir hier auch


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend an der Warnow, dem Fluß nebenan. Wie üblich mit leichtem Gepäck.
Die alte lange Matchrute mit Kapselrolle und „Big Stick”-Pose, dünner, aber diesmal nicht sehr kleiner 12er Haken und Maden/Caster als Köder.
Die Bißrate war heute eher durchwachsen, dafür zeigten sich die Mücken agil wie nie zuvor an dieser Stelle. Also Starkwind und heftiger Regen haben offenbar auch ihre Vorzüge.






Abend am Fluß - die Rutenablage kommt nur beim Fotografieren oder Fummeln mit dem Gerät zum Einsatz, normalerweise leg ich die Rute nicht aus der Hand.

3 recht lütte Plötz kamen temporär an Land. Der letzte gehakte Fisch war besser, leider schlitzte der Haken aus und die Montage flog mir entgegen, wickelte sich in ungeordneter Art und Weise um die Rute - Feierabend.

Für kurze Posen hab ich jetzt ne Art Federtasche:




Stabil, bietet Schutz und Platz für Posen bis etwa 20cm + Kleinkram


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Komm mal rum, ich wollte dir doch schon immer die tolle Lippe zeigen, und Teiche haben wir hier auch


Nennt man sie nicht auch dicke Lippe bei euch?


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Bloss weil ich sie nicht kenne, muss sie ja keineswegs schlecht sein. Aber zu den damaligen Zeiten galt man als Telerutenfischer als ein "Plumpsangler" und der wollte ich auf keinen Fall sein. Aber ich war auch noch jung und überschwänglich.



So hatte ich das auch garnicht verstanden..deswegen undefined quality und nicht bad quality 

@Kochtopf: Allein wer schon eine Pin besitzt kann so sehr gar nicht Plumpsangler sein!


----------



## feederbrassen

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Komm mal rum, ich wollte dir doch schon immer die tolle Lippe zeigen, und Teiche haben wir hier auch


Wo muss ich hin? 
Bin morgen früh in Köln


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nennt man sie nicht auch dicke Lippe bei euch?


Was du meinst ist die dicke Rippe, und die genießt man mit einer gehörigen Portion Sauerkraut und damit kommen wir wieder zum Thema Plumps(Klo) zurück


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg.

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie groß allgemein wohl der Anteil der Angeltage ist, die wegen solcher Tüüdeleien und mangelnder Motivation zur Neumontage beendet werden. Ich hab das dieses Jahr auch schon diverse male gehabt.


----------



## Tikey0815

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wo muss ich hin?
> Bin morgen früh in Köln


Etwas weiter Richtung Hamm....aber mit nem Meter Kölsch kannst auch gut Rhein-plumpsen


----------



## Kochtopf

Bei mir muss schon viel passieren um entnervt einzupacken. Solange ich noch mindestens eine Stunde Zwit habe montieren ich immer neu


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend an der Warnow, dem Fluß nebenan. Wie üblich mit leichtem Gepäck.
> Die alte lange Matchrute mit Kapselrolle und „Big Stick”-Pose, dünner, aber diesmal nicht sehr kleiner 12er Haken und Maden/Caster als Köder.
> Die Bißrate war heute eher durchwachsen, dafür zeigten sich die Mücken agil wie nie zuvor an dieser Stelle. Also Starkwind und heftiger Regen haben offenbar auch ihre Vorzüge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abend am Fluß - die Rutenablage kommt nur beim Fotografieren oder Fummeln mit dem Gerät zum Einsatz, normalerweise leg ich die Rute nicht aus der Hand.
> 
> 3 recht lütte Plötz kamen temporär an Land. Der letzte gehakte Fisch war besser, leider schlitzte der Haken aus und die Montage flog mir entgegen, wickelte sich in ungeordneter Art und Weise um die Rute - Feierabend.
> 
> Für kurze Posen hab ich jetzt ne Art Federtasche:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stabil, bietet Schutz und Platz für Posen bis etwa 20cm + Kleinkram


Petri Georg.Ist es eine Federtasche ? Oder extra eine für Posen?


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Georg.
> 
> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie groß allgemein wohl der Anteil der Angeltage ist, die wegen solcher Tüüdeleien und mangelnder Motivation zur Neumontage beendet werden. Ich hab das dieses Jahr auch schon diverse male gehabt.


Ich hab so eine Shimano Sienna Kampfbremsrolle...die hat mich heute auch dazu gebracht die Rute wieder einzupacken. .. .. Schnur hat sich unter die Spule auf die Welle gezogen


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich habe ein paar meiner Teleruten mit denen ich mal angefangen habe immernoch im Keller bei meinem anderen Gerät. 
Meine Kinder haben damit auch ihre ersten Erfahrungen gesammelt. 
Zum wegwerfen zu schade auch wenn ich nur noch mit Steckruten fische. 
Bis auf Ausnahmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri geo, interessantes Etui und interessante befüllung


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - je früher es dunkel wird, desto eher packe ich nach einem heftigeren Tüdel zusammen.
Hab noch etwa drei Minuten vergeblich versucht, das Knäuel zu entwirren und hab dann mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht aufgegeben.
War ja doch ein schöner Abend.

@Hering 58 - das ist ne Federtasche für Stifte und kleinen Elektronikkram („devices” genannt heutzutage).


edit: Danke, @Kochtopf - ist erstmal nur ne Testbefüllung.


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was für ein Wort.
> Plumpsangler.
> Da gibt's genug die mit Steckruten angeln und trotzdem keinen Plan haben.



Ich auch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich auch!


Lieber Heinz du kokettierst doch!


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - je früher es dunkel wird, desto eher packe ich nach einem heftigeren Tüdel zusammen.
> Hab noch etwa drei Minuten vergeblich versucht, das Knäuel zu entwirren.....


DAS ist ja so garnicht meins.
Meist kapp ich alles und baue neu auf. 
Wenn nach dem endtüddeln ein knick in der Schnur ist und genau dann ein großer Beisst................. 


Aber wenn du  zufrieden eingepackt hast war es ja noch ein guter Tag. 

Also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Tricast

Nein, mein lieber Topf. Es gibt jede Menge Angler die wesentlich besser angeln als ich.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Nein, mein lieber Topf. Es gibt jede Menge Angler die wesentlich besser angeln als ich.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Es gibt immer einen der besser ist 
Na und


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> #telerute
> 
> Also irgendwann würde ich gerne mal eine bessere Telematch antesten wollen.
> Die Bolos haben sicher ihre Reize, aber eine filigrane Telematche mit Korkgriff - also begrabbeln würd ich so eine zu gerne...


 Geomas da solltest Du mal bei den Italienern schauen wie z.B. Trabucco, Maver, Colmic oder Milo. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Geomas da solltest Du mal bei den Italienern schauen wie z.B. Trabucco, Maver, Colmic oder Milo.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke, Heinz! 
Na, ich habe ja jetzt etwas Erfahrungen mit einer (billigen) 5m-Bolo sammeln können und durfte zudem Edel-Bolos (Maver/Trabucco) vom Professore begrabbeln.
Dem Prinzip Telerute bin ich, solange es um lange Posenruten geht, nicht völlig abgeneigt.

Mich würde mal eine der früher hochpreisigen Tele-Matchruten interessieren, keine Bolo. Balzer hatte wohl noch länger spezielle Tele-Matchruten im Programm.


----------



## Andal

Bei Brian reichte ein einfaches "Jehova!". Bei uns ist es bei "Plumpsangler!" schon richtig doll!


----------



## Andal

Eine alte DAM Tele Fino würde mich auch noch jucken!


----------



## TobBok

Moin Moin liebe Leute und Ükelaner,

heute habe ich mal einen überraschend ükeligen Spinnfischer-Tag erlebt - sowas hatte ich noch nie.
Kurze Einleitung - ich habe heute Morgen im Laden eine dieser sagenumwogenen Ultra-Light Ruten gesehen, herabgesetzt, etc.
Eigentlich bin ich nicht der Spinnfischer, aber ich hab mir gedacht: "Na, auf so nem kleinen Spinner kannst du ja mal ein paar Barsche verhaften, schmecken ja!"
Dazu gabs dann eine Rolle der Größe 500 (ganz schön klein, aber gute Bremskraft dafür...halleluja), einmal geflochtene Schnur und los gings.
Erstes Thema: Ich hab noch nie mit  geflochtener Schnur hantiert. Fürs Grundblei-Angeln braucht man sowas ja eigentlich auch nicht, aber hey.
Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Ich als Anti-Knotenexperte muss erstmal 5 Grinner-Knoten aufschneiden, bevor ich den Wirbel vernünftig anbringen konnte...was ein Gefriemel, dachte ich mir schon. Dann spannte ich ein kurzes Stahlvorfach ein - wegen Hecht-Gefahr, soviel Vorsicht muss sein.
Dann gings an den Celler Hafen - das DLRG nutzte heute seinen Steg nicht - also dort mit Erlaubnis raufgeschlichen, nach 10 Würfen und einem Barsch schwom dann vor meinen Augen der vermutlich massivste Döbel (50+cm in etwa...). Ich versuchte ihn anzuwerfen...aber da war nichts zu wollen. Minimale Frustraion. Aber jetzt weiß ich immerhin das der Halunke dort ist...da wird wohl eine Picker-Session notwendig werden....
Gut, Spotwechsel, ab ans Wehr hieß es dann - und dann wurde es...wirklich wirklich merkwürdig. Zuerst biss ein untermaßiger Döbel an, dann ein Genosse Döbel der zumindest ansehnlich war - aber weil ich ja Barsche wollte, durfte er wieder schwimmen gehen. Ich wechselte dann von einem Spinner zu einem kleinen 2 Gramm Gummifisch, der sich erstaunlich gut werfen lies....und sofort in einer Wurzel unter Wasser hängen blieb. Ich bin schon dabei die Schuhe auszuziehen und ins flache Wasser zu hüpfen...auf einmal ist der Gummifisch wieder frei...aber mit Wiederstand. Ich kurbele, es kommt kaum Gegenwehr - fühlte sich ungewöhnlich an. Und auf einmal kam dann ein maßiger Klodeckel zum Vorschein, der meinte, er müsse wohl an dem Gummifisch rumnuckeln. Ich war ein wenig verdutzt.
Aber das wars dann noch nicht einmal. Ich wechselte dann vom Gummifisch zu einem kleinen 3 cm Wobbler in Käferoptik, weil das Gummi keine Barsche brachte.
Und nachdem ich mit dem Wobbler noch drei weitere Barsche verhaften konnte biss dann auf einmal ein Rotauge auf den Köder. Ein 40 cm Silberbarren kam zum Vorschein. Das größte Rotauge meiner kurzen Angelkarriere - auf nem Wobbler.

Ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende mit viel Erfolg,
Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @TobBok ! 
Ein 40cm Plötz ist ja mal ne Ansage - Glückwunsch.
Haha, das kommt davon, wenn Friedfischangler spinnen gehen... . Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Andal

Die teilweise echt irren Beifänge mit Kleinstködern sind für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich ab und zu ganz gerne mit ihnen fische.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @TobBok !
> Ein 40cm Plötz ist ja mal ne Ansage - Glückwunsch.
> Haha, das kommt davon, wenn Friedfischangler spinnen gehen... . Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende!


Danke dir, @geomas!
Es überrascht mich aber nicht mehr wirklich.
An einigen Gewässerabschnitten sind Weißfische bei uns zahlenmäßig weniger geworden. Dafür sieht man mehr große Weißfische und viel Brut.
Natürlich ist das nur eine Beobachtung & die kleineren Weißfische könnten sich auch nur in die Seitenarme verzogen haben, aber eine Tendenz scheint da zu sein.
Selbst die Ukelei, die in der Regel die ersten Kunden sind, wenn ich mit Chips ein bissl anfüttere, sind mit einigen ziemlich dicken Ganoven vertreten.
Wenn ich's schaffe werd ich mal mit dem Handy ein paar Aufnahmen machen und hier teilen (falls man hier Videos anhängen kann)


----------



## Andal

Ich habe mal, inspiriert durch einen Zeitungsartikel, den Spülsaum nach toter Brut abgesucht. Kleinste 2-3 cm lange tote Weissfischchen, vermutlich Lauben. An eine ganz normale Posenmontage an der Matchrute geködert. Ich hab an dem See noch nie so tolle Rotaugen auf freier Strecke gefangen. Tatort Chiemsee am Überseer Ufer.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mal, inspiriert durch einen Zeitungsartikel, den Spülsaum nach toter Brut abgesucht. Kleinste 2-3 cm lange tote Weissfischchen, vermutlich Lauben. An eine ganz normale Posenmontage an der Matchrute geködert. Ich hab an dem See noch nie so tolle Rotaugen auf freier Strecke gefangen. Tatort Chiemsee am Überseer Ufer.


Der Begriff "Friedfisch" und "Raubfisch" ist sowieso in unserem Breitgrad eher nen Witz. Außer der invasiven Graskarpfen, Silberkarpfen und Marmorkarpfen, die echte Vegetarier sind, sind selbst die unsere friedlichen Friedfisch in der Regel eiskalte "Räuber". Zwar auf einem kleineren Niveau...aber es hat schon seine Gründe, warum man sie regelmäßig auf Maden (tierischer Nahrung) fängt, und nicht auf Salat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Coole Sache @TobBok, Petri Heil! Das ist mal ne Ansage, haha...
Im Spinnfischerderivat der Hofpostille des AB gab es mal einen Bericht über spinnfischen auf Friedfische mit UL und kleinstwobblern - also alles richtig gemacht


----------



## geomas

Mein erster Fisch überhaupt auf Kunstköder war ein Aland. 
Habs leider immer noch nicht geschafft, mal ernsthaft den heimischen Cypriniden mit Mini-Wobbler oder Gummigetier nachzustellen.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Mein erster Fisch überhaupt auf Kunstköder war ein Aland.
> Habs leider immer noch nicht geschafft, mal ernsthaft den heimischen Cypriniden mit Mini-Wobbler oder Gummigetier nachzustellen.


Hauptproblem bei der Sache ist wohl, dass es 
a) oft relativ wenig raubende Friedfische in entsprechender Größe gibt.
b) in der Regel andere Raubfische (Barsche...) gibt, die viel aggressiver einsteigen und ja quasi überall rumlungern.
Ich könnte mal ausprobieren was passiert, wenn man eine Fliege an ein Flurocarbon-Vorfach hängt und mit einigen Schrotbleien beschwert...
Aber um ehrlich zu sein, reizt mich grade dieser verdammte Döbel im Celler Hafen deutlch mehr....


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> ich würde mal eine der früher hochpreisigen Tele-Matchruten interessieren, keine Bolo. Balzer hatte wohl noch länger spezielle Tele-Matchruten im Programm.



Sowas in etwa?



Die Gute ist mittlerweile gut 20 Jahre alt und immernoch sehr gut.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu der harrier 125m noch: für den UVP von 100 € fühlt sie sich nicht besonders hochwertig an - aber das relativiert sich, wenn man andere Rollen "aus der Zeit" in die Hand nimmt. Sie fasst sich so an wie eine 80er Rolle. Finde ich spannend, dass die so lange unverändert zu haben ist - quasi der Quastenflosser unter den Kapselrollen.
> 
> Sowas hätte die Shakespeare Sigma auch verdient gehabt




Hättest Du die 125M auch zu diesem Preis gekauft, wenn Du sie vorher hättest probekurbeln und begrabbeln können?


----------



## geomas

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sowas in etwa?
> Anhang anzeigen 330218
> 
> Die Gute ist mittlerweile gut 20 Jahre alt und immernoch sehr gut.



Interessieren würde mich eine Matchrute mit Korkgriff in Telebauweise - Länge deutlich über 14ft, filigrane Bauweise und geringes Gewicht.
Ich dachte, Balzer hätte so etwas mal im Programm gehabt. Hab eben mal online Kataloge durchsucht, aber nix gefunden.

Die alte Edelmatche („Diamond Kevlar Match”), die ich zuletzt benutzt habe, ist etwa 15ft (über 4,50m) lang und wiegt unter 250g. 
Wurde von Tri-Cast Ende der 80er für einen nicht mehr existierenden holländischen Stippershop (Bruins-Boxmeer) gebaut.
Ist ne Steckrute, so etwas in Tele fänd ich interessant.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sowas in etwa?
> Anhang anzeigen 330218
> 
> Die Gute ist mittlerweile gut 20 Jahre alt und immernoch sehr gut.


Was mich an Teleruten immer abgestoßen hat, sind die schauderhaften Telerutenringe. Als man dann damit anfing, schöne Einstegringe anzuwinden, wurde das schlagartig anders. Leider hören viele Hersteller mit den grauenhaften Ringen einfach nicht auf!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hättest Du die 125M auch zu diesem Preis gekauft, wenn Du sie vorher hättest probekurbeln und begrabbeln können?


Für die 50 EUR ja auf jeden Fall - aber eher wegen der quastenflosserartigen Lebend Fossil Existenz und wegen des guten Rufs. Im Laden ohne weiteres Wissen vermutlich eher nicht, da ist sie vom Feeling her einer modernen Abu mk II unterlegen ist - aber sie soll deutlich zuverlässiger als die modernen Abus sein. Ich bin happy dass ich sie habe - ein schönes Stück angelgeschichte in OVP und die Briten lieben sie. Ich freu mich auf den ersten Angelbericht mit ihr! 100 € würde ich für eine Rolle mit Bremse ohnehin nicht ausgeben wollen  insofern hatte sich die Frage vorher nicht gestellt


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Interessieren würde mich eine Matchrute mit Korkgriff in Telebauweise - Länge deutlich über 14ft, filigrane Bauweise und geringes Gewicht.
> Ich dachte, Balzer hätte so etwas mal im Programm gehabt. Hab eben mal online Kataloge durchsucht, aber nix gefunden.
> 
> Die alte Edelmatche („Diamond Kevlar Match”), die ich zuletzt benutzt habe, ist etwa 15ft (über 4,50m) lang und wiegt unter 250g.
> Wurde von Tri-Cast Ende der 80er für einen nicht mehr existierenden holländischen Stippershop (Bruins-Boxmeer) gebaut.
> Ist ne Steckrute, so etwas in Tele fänd ich interessant.



alte Tele über 4,50m tendiert eher Richtung Wabbelstock. Gibt sicher Ausnahmen, aber bei den meisten ist das wohl eher der Fall.
Mir langen die 3,90m der Black Star CM vollkommen aus...aber gut, so oft wird sie heutzutage eh nicht mehr ausgeführt, da greif ich weitaus öfter zur einfachen Stippe.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für die 50 EUR ja auf jeden Fall - aber eher wegen der quastenflosserartigen Lebend Fossil Existenz und wegen des guten Rufs. Im Laden ohne weiteres Wissen vermutlich eher nicht, da ist sie vom Feeling her einer modernen Abu mk II unterlegen ist - aber sie soll deutlich zuverlässiger als die modernen Abus sein. Ich bin happy dass ich sie habe - ein schönes Stück angelgeschichte in OVP und die Briten lieben sie. Ich freu mich auf den ersten Angelbericht mit ihr! 100 € würde ich für eine Rolle mit Bremse ohnehin nicht ausgeben wollen  insofern hatte sich die Frage vorher nicht gestellt




Ich hab ja die ABU 706 Mark zwo oder so. Die „leiert” sich beim Kurbeln so leicht, daß man glaubt, man hätte Spielzeug in der Hand. Das macht mich fertig. 
Bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir die Harrier holen soll. Ich hab zwei Matchruten, die passen würden. Hmm.....


----------



## Tobias85

Uuuh, von mir auch ein dickes Petri, @TobBok! Dass grade größere Weißfische gern auch mal Brut schnappen, ist ja eigentlich nichts neues. Es werden ja gelegentlich auch mal Karpfen auf kleine Köderfische gefangen.

Ich hab mal mit 14/15 Jahren bei leichtem Hochwasser einen 2er Spinner in den Bach gehalten und in der Strömung spielen lassen. Nach mehreren verpassten, aggressiven Bissen hing dann ein Fisch - ein 30er Rotauge und alle drei Haken des Drillings voll im Maul. Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke - zwei rotierende Maden auf nem Einzelhaken, kurz über Grund gehalten durch eine Paternostermontage, das wäre sicher mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Kochtopf

#tele matche
Eine telematche über 4,20 ist für mich offen gesagt eine Bolo wo der Designer einfach weniger gekokst hat. An Steckruten würde mir adhoc die Drennan Acolyte in iirc 15ft einfallen. @Minimax hat sie aber verwehrt ihr die Liebe weil seine kürzere Acolyte ihn völlig glücklich macht aber vielleicht schreibt er was dazu. Wenn der Schlingel heim kommt

#harrier
Du magst obskures und altes Angelgerät und sie ist ein Sonderangebot und du hast passende Ruten. Ich verspreche dir, dass sie dir gefallen wird. Und eine alte Rolle ungefischt und ovp zu bekommen müsste dich doch mächtig kitzeln. Wie ein Spielzeug wirkt sie nicht


----------



## geomas

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> alte Tele über 4,50m tendiert eher Richtung Wabbelstock. Gibt sicher Ausnahmen, aber bei den meisten ist das wohl eher der Fall.
> Mir langen die 3,90m der Black Star CM vollkommen aus...aber gut, so oft wird sie heutzutage eh nicht mehr ausgeführt, da greif ich weitaus öfter zur einfachen Stippe.



Also die alte Edelmatche ist kein Schwabbelstock, ich sehe sie jedenfalls nicht so, die ist eher schnell von der Aktion her (Stickfloatrute). 
Ne sehr schöne 3,90-Matche hab ich bereits und was kürzeres auch. 
Naja, bin ja nicht unter Zugzwang oder so.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #tele matche
> Eine telematche über 4,20 ist für mich offen gesagt eine Bolo wo der Designer einfach weniger gekokst hat. An Steckruten würde mir adhoc die Drennan Acolyte in iirc 15ft einfallen. @Minimax hat sie aber verwehrt ihr die Liebe weil seine kürzere Acolyte ihn völlig glücklich macht aber vielleicht schreibt er was dazu. Wenn der Schlingel heim kommt



Mich dünkt gelesen zu haben, daß er neben der geliebten 13ft ne 17er hat??? Er wird uns schon auf die Sprünge helfen.
Von Greys gibt es 15ft im Abverkauf. Cadence (nur Direktvertrieb) hat neben drei unterschiedlich schnellen 15ft-Modellen auch zwei 16er im Programm und 18ft-Steckruten kommen.
Dazu kommen natürlich noch diverse Luxus-Stecken von Drennan, Preston, Tri-Cast und so.

Naja, das Handling der (5m-Budget-) Bolo fand ich ganz angenehm - mag aber ehrlich gesagt Korkgriffe lieber und bei meiner waren mir die Ringe zu weit auseinander.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Interessieren würde mich eine Matchrute mit Korkgriff in Telebauweise - Länge deutlich über 14ft, filigrane Bauweise und geringes Gewicht.
> Ich dachte, Balzer hätte so etwas mal im Programm gehabt. Hab eben mal online Kataloge durchsucht, aber nix gefunden.


Ich hab da was von Daiwa in 17ft Tele, lange her und war damals top-end. Die wird aber auch schon ganz schon dick unten.
Wenn es schlank ähnlich einer feinsinnigen Stecke sein soll wird es schwer mit einer Tele, vor allem über 14ft lang.

So bis 4m ging ja einiges, wie Bimmelrudi in oben 26380 schreibt.
Black Star CM ist bei Teleruten wirklich top-end und teuer gewesen, immer noch genial.

Ich glaube, ich weiß mindestens einen Interessenten hier, neben den Rutenumbauten, mal ein paar der alten Tele-Schätzchen einzustellen


----------



## Kochtopf

Wahrscheinlich hast du mit minis Rutenlänge recht (und es wird pubertär in 3,2,1...) , so sehr ich meine Matche liebe, manchmal, bei niedrigem Wasserstand würde ich mir eine längere schon wünschen. Insofern danke für die Namen. Cademce finde ich aber nur spinnkram
*ed*
Naja, ich war auf der amerikanischen Seite. Hochinteressant die matchen - hat die schon wer gewedelt oder-fischt?


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - danke, Cormoran hatte ich vor Bimmelrudis und Deinem Beitrag nicht auf der Reihe. Irgendwie hab ich Balzer im Kopf (Allegra? IM-12? Edition?), wenn ich an längere Tele-Matchruten denke. Kann aber auch ein totaler Irrtum sein.

@Kochtopf - viele Cadence-Videos auf YT sind sehr sehenswert, also die mit James Robbins (ehemals Shakespeare - von denen sind noch etliche Video-Perlen bei YT zu finden) sind schon richtig gut. Paul Kozyra ist da der Döbel-Guru, Alan Barnes einer der absolut versierten Fluß-Fischer.
Ich hab keine der Cadence-Ruten oder -rollen. Die Peitschen bekommen relativ gute Kritiken in den britischen Foren.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn der Schlingel heim kommt



Er ist schon seit einiger Zeit daheim. Hat das Grammophon aufgezogen, den Roten entkorkt  und singt mit trotzigem Stolz aus vollem Halse mit.

Wär ich nicht so gekränkt, könnte ich eine herrliche Beobachtung schildern, wie ein Schwarm streichholzlanger Brutfische einen Tulipwürfel im seichten, glasklaren Wasser aufgeregt umschwirrte ohne was ausrichten zu können. Davon aktiviert, stakste ein dicker fetter Krebs -ich könnte schwören, er hatte einen mächtigen viktorianischen Schnurrbart, eine massivgoldene Uhrkette um den Panzer und eine kleine Melone auf dem gepanzerten Haupt- aus seiner Höhle und verscheuchte erstmal die ganzen Strassenjungs. Dann grabschte der stattliche Geselle mürrisch den leckeren Happen, mümmelte verdrosssen daran herum und zog sich mit seiner Beute wieder in seine Ballerburg zurück. Derweil die Fischbrut empört und aufgeregt schnatternd sich um die Tulip-Brosamen stritt. Wunderbare Szene, aber nicht ganz mein Zielfisch.

Fünf Stunden angeln an vier Spots. zwei magere, mickrige, anämische Nanoplötzen, rein Januar-Ergebnis. Fehleranalyse läuft noch, aber ich hab ne heisse Spur...

irritiert,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

...komplett OT: ich hoffe sehr, daß „den Roten entkorken” angesichts der parteipolitischen Veränderungen nicht bald zum Schlachtruf auf deutschen Straßen wird...


----------



## Minimax

gf


geomas schrieb:


> ...komplett OT: ich hoffe sehr, daß „den Roten entkorken” angesichts der parteipolitischen Veränderungen nicht bald zum Schlachtruf auf deutschen Straßen wird...



Ganz unükelig: Mach Dir keine Sorgen, die werden nicht gewinnen, ihr Zug ist abgefahren. Wir haben schon gewonnen ich versprechs Dir. Aber das sind zu schwere Themen für unsere kleine Teestube,
Dein Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ danke und ja, ich fühl mich schon ganz mea maxima culpa-ig nach meinem Beitrag.


----------



## Kochtopf

Alles gut geo, wenn man soviel gruseliges Zeug selbst hier im AB lesen muss kann man schon mal beim Stammtisch seinen Sorgen Luft machen


----------



## Andal

Die Bolo zu "begriffen" ist auch noch ausständig. Wird wohl auf einen einfachen Überzug aus grünem Schrumpfschlauch hinauslaufen, unter den ich eine smarte Schnurwicklung legen werde, um etwas Griffigkeit zu erzeugen. Einmal runter und wieder rauf, so dass eine saubere Folge von Rhomben unter dem Schrumpfschlauch sicht- und spürbar wird. Denke mal, dass das genug sein wird, ohne einen "Fahnenmasten" zu erzeugen.

Hintergrund ist dabei die Schonung des Blanks, wenn ich wieder mal die Rute einfach am Griff in die Steine stelle... sonst habe ich ja nichts gegen die nackten Unterteile schlanker Wesen.


----------



## Minimax

Ojott,ojott, eigentlich kann man den Ükel erst in Ruhe lesen, wenn der Schwarm schon schläft. da trage ich mal ganz schnell die Petris an @geomas an seine Durchwachsene Flusssitzung nach- Schön das Du Suchbewegungen in Richtung Pose unternimmst. Und bestimmt hat der Mückenblutzoll die Unternehmung auch gelohnt! @TobBok Petri zur überraschenden und bunte Ultraleichtexperience! bin mir sicher, das Du deinen gespottenen Dickdöbel nochmal wiedersehen wirst, hoffentlich im Kescher. Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen,  mit Döbelverwertungs -berichten und -photos wär ich zurückhaltend, einige der Jungs hier(z.B. Ich) haben die Johnnies ziemlich ins Herz geschlossen, k.w.i.m. ? Aber vielen Dank für den Bericht und wär toll, wenn Du dem Gangboss mal nen Landgang verschaffen könntest.
hg
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Das ist es was die Angelei so interessant macht.
Man weiß nie was kommt. 
Klodeckel auf Gummifisch, dicke Rotaugen auf Köfi usw. 

@TobBok 40er Rotauge auf Wobbler find ich krass 
Petri heil.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Verdient hätten das so einige Rollen und deren Hersteller, bzw. Vertriebler wie es nunmal Shakespeare auch gewesen ist. Shakespeare hat selber nur in den Staaten Rollen (60er Jahre) gebaut, alles andre haben sie produzieren lassen.
> Selbst eine Ball Bearing ist eigentlich keine Shakespeare Rolle, sondern nur eine umgemarkte Ohmori, alle danach folgenden Rollen mit Shakespeare-Label sowieso.
> Blaue Ambidex zb, wurde zuvor für kurze Zeit noch in Originalfarbe verkauft...in dunkelgrün, genauso wie die Ohmori.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330206
> Anhang anzeigen 330207
> Anhang anzeigen 330208
> Anhang anzeigen 330209
> Anhang anzeigen 330210
> 
> 
> Shakespeare hatte lediglich in den frühen 70ern dafür gesorgt, das Ohmori eben nur noch für Shakespeare produzieren durfte und sorgte damit für nen handfesten Eklat (die Dokumente dazu sind heute noch frei verfügbar). Einer der führenden amerikanischen Vertriebler litt darunter besonders und diverse Labels wie zb auch Compac verschwanden damit vom Markt, auch diese waren völlig baugleich.



Guter Mann!
Ich finde hier doch immer irgendetwas, das ich noch nicht wusste.
Sehr interessant!


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> #telerute
> 
> Also irgendwann würde ich gerne mal eine bessere Telematch antesten wollen.
> Die Bolos haben sicher ihre Reize, aber eine filigrane Telematche mit Korkgriff - also begrabbeln würd ich so eine zu gerne...



Vergiß es - da gibt es nichts wirklich gutes.
Ne 390er Balzer Im12 habe ich gestern an meinen Lieblingsanfänger verschenkt.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Eine alte DAM Tele Fino würde mich auch noch jucken!



Habe ich in 3 und 4m noch in Gebrauch - die 3m nur für Aquarienfische und die 4er für den Urlaub.
Ich habe gerade wieder mit 2 "Kurzbolos" aus China versucht die zu ersetzen (die 390er Balzer Im12 diente auch diesem Zweck.. ) und bin kläglich gescheitert.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Die teilweise echt irren Beifänge mit Kleinstködern sind für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich ab und zu ganz gerne mit ihnen fische.



Ende der 70er habe ich mir den leichtesten aller Fliegenblanks besorgt und mir meine erste "UL" gebaut, um damit auf Rotfedern zu fischen.
Mit durchschlagendem Erfolg, wie ich anmerken möchte...
Kurze Zeit später habe ich in F&F oder Blinker nen Artikel über einen Angler in der SBZ gelesen, der das schon Jahrzehnte mit großem Erfolg bei Wettfischen praktizierte.
Bis heute fische ich mit UL Spinnen auf Weißfische - das macht einfach nur Spaß!


----------



## rhinefisher

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sowas in etwa?
> Anhang anzeigen 330218
> 
> Die Gute ist mittlerweile gut 20 Jahre alt und immernoch sehr gut.



Das waren auch die besten jemals von Cormoran angebotenen Ruten..


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern war ein schöner Tag; 1 Rapfen, 3 Barsche, 2 Rotaugen - alle 35cm. 1 58er, völlig makelloser, Brassen. 1 38er Zander.
Und unzälige Kleinfische.
Ok - ich hatte nur den Rapfen und Grundeln, aber ich habe auch keine 20 Min geangelt..

Mal noch was zu Teleruten: Es gab von DAM die Hypron/Sumo Serie - diese Ruten sind dermaßen gut, dass es 2 Modelle in meinen persönlichen Olymp geschafft haben.
Die Hypron 270/60gr war die Erste Rute die ich irgendwie mal mitgenommen habe. Und ich fand die richtig schlecht.
Dann lag das Ding einige Zeit rum, dann mußte ich die aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal 3 Tage benutzen.
Anschließend hatte ich ne neue Lieblingsrute..
Leider lag die Rute dermaßen lange nur rum - bis ich mal damit gefischt hatte, gabs die nichtmehr..
So habe ich dann versucht alles zu kaufen, was irgendwie noch bekommen konnte - also hatte ich dann so gut 3 Dutzend Hypron/Sumo Ruten.. .
Davon besitze ich jetzt noch 1 Dutzend - den Rest habe ich an ausgesuchte Mitstreiter weitergereicht.
Die sind alle sehr angetan von den Dingern..
Die DAM Sumo Mini Tele ist bis heute die absolut geilste Reiserute ever - das Ding ist einfach perfekt..
Wenn ich überhaupt nur eine einzige Rute besitzen dürfte, würde ich mich für die Sumo Mini in 270 entscheiden..


----------



## daci7

Irgendwie krieg ich so ein  Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...
Da erzählst du einem Haufen suchtaffiner Stammtischbrüder von dem heißesten Stoff dieser Erde und sagst im gleichen Atemzug, dass das Zeug praktisch nicht mehr zu habe ist, ja praktisch nurnoch aufm Schwarzmarkt unter der Ladentheke gehandelt wird. 
Mal Hand aufs Herz: wer hat jetzt nach der Rute gegoogelt?


----------



## rhinefisher

Und ich würde auch heute noch jederzeit jeden Anderen gnadenlos überbieten...


----------



## rhinefisher

Weil gerade griffbereit.. .
Das sind die Sumo Mini Spin - wirklich sehr sensibel, schnell und robust.
Wer soetwas noch besitzt und gerne gegen einen grösseren Geldbetrag oder eine Luxusrute aus meinem Bestand tauschen möchte - jederzeit.. 
Und die beiden Tele Fino - man beachte die bei der 3m Version deutlich dünnere Spitze.. .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Erinnern mich stark an die Neuauflage der DAM Airway von 1998. Hatte auch eine, hab sie letztes Jahr meinem Bruder gegeben, da sie bei mir jahrelang rumlag und er damit prima auf Puff-Forellen fischen kann.


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Habe ich in 3 und 4m noch in Gebrauch - die 3m nur für Aquarienfische und die 4er für den Urlaub.



Du angelst in deinem Aquarium? Vielleicht fängst du deswegen immer weniger als deine Kollegen 

Und Petri zum Rapfen!  Magst du uns zum UL-Angeln auf Weißfische noch mehr erzählen? Das interessiert mich jetzt...


----------



## rhinefisher

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Erinnern mich stark an die Neuauflage der DAM Airway von 1998. Hatte auch eine, hab sie letztes Jahr meinem Bruder gegeben, da sie bei mir jahrelang rumlag und er damit prima auf Puff-Forellen fischen kann.



Die sehen ähnlich aus, sind aber sehr viel besser..


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du angelst in deinem Aquarium? Vielleicht fängst du deswegen immer weniger als deine Kollegen
> 
> Und Petri zum Rapfen!  Magst du uns zum UL-Angeln auf Weißfische noch mehr erzählen? Das interessiert mich jetzt...



Ich fange damit halt sehr gerne Rotfedern - aber auch Alande sind ganz verückt nach 000 Spinnern.
Früher hatte man das Problem dass es keine guten Köder zu kaufen gab. Der Mann in der Zone baute sich sein Winzlingsspinner selbst - ich habe mir damals Miniaturjigs gebunden. Selbst Ükel lassen sich so prima fangen.
Aktuell verwende ich dafür ne uralte DAM (irgendwie habe ich sehr viele DAM Ruten..) von 1-5gr, ne Shimano TechniumC14 mit 6er Fireline und 0,15er Stroft GTM Top Shot. Das funktioniert für mich sehr gut, aber zumindest bei der Rute gibt es erheblich Besseres.. .
So eine Angel wieg ja nix, weshalb man sie leicht als "Back Up" dabei haben kann - wenn dann auf Naturköder nix mehr geht, schlägt die Stunde der UL..

PS: Ich erinnere mich an eine Gelegenheit im Boot auf der Gudenau. Da war es relativ windig, weshalb die Fliegenrute nicht richtig zur Wirkung gebracht werden konnte, und auf Made lief es auch nicht soo gut.. .
Nach 4 od 5 hart erarbeiteten Fischen von vielleich 40cm, bin ich auf die Spinne umgestiegen und plötzlich lief es von alleine; jeder Wurf ein Biß - und das über Stunden.
Ohne Spinne wäre dieser Tag ganz anders verlaufen.. .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die sehen ähnlich aus, sind aber sehr viel besser..



Ob besser oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Sie sind auf jeden Fall neueren Datums (Euro-Zeit), sieht man an den mattierten Ringen und den etwas kantigerem Korkgriff. Bei den Airways war dieser noch bündig zum Abschlußring geschliffen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja, denke ich auch; wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die Hypron DM und die Sumo schon €.
Genau weiß ich das aber nicht - ich bin ja auch schon alt...


----------



## Andal

Wobei bei den DAM Ruten dann wieder das mit den schauderhaft scheußlichen Ringen zum tragen kommt. Ich rede da gar nicht von der Qualität, sie sehem einfach für meinen Geschmack grausam aus. Shimano hat das bei seiner STC Serie viel ansprechender gelöst - also optisch. Sollte ich jemals an eine solche DAM noch kommen, wird umgerüstet. Stilbruch hin, oder her! 

Aber ich habe eh konstant Probleme, etwas unumgebaut zu belassen!


----------



## Tobias85

@rhinefisher: Danke, vielleicht muss ich das dann auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab mir ja jetzt ne shimano Technium UL Spinne fürn Fopu geholt...  Die probiert ich jetzt auch mal auf Weißfische


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @TobBok , jaja, die UL Spinnerei, eine herrliche Sache mit dem richtigen Geschirr. Aber ne 500er wundert mich jetzt doch etwas. Je nach Rolle, die Hersteller unterscheiden sich da doch etwas, liegt man bei einer 1000er bis 2500er.
Noch traumhafter wird das UL Fischen mit Topwater, bzw. Oberfächenköder, ein Traum. Aber ich schweife ins OT ab...

@Minimax , darf man fragen in welche Richtung die Spur des französischen Gewässeraufenthaltes verläuft?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei bei den DAM Ruten dann wieder das mit den schauderhaft scheußlichen Ringen zum tragen kommt. Ich rede da gar nicht von der Qualität, sie sehem einfach für meinen Geschmack grausam aus. Shimano hat das bei seiner STC Serie viel ansprechender gelöst - also optisch. Sollte ich jemals an eine solche DAM noch kommen, wird umgerüstet. Stilbruch hin, oder her!
> 
> Aber ich habe eh konstant Probleme, etwas unumgebaut zu belassen!



So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker.
Mich ärgern die Einstegringe an meinen Catana Stellfischruten. Wer von den Shimano-Leuten auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen ist, an Stellfischruten a la Laternenpfahl filigrane Einstegringe zu montieren, gehört eigentlich geohrfeigt und geknebelt. Das mag vielleicht besser ausschauen, aber passt dort einfach nicht hin da viel zu wenig Stabilität.
Da denke ich schon länger drüber nach die komplett runterzuschrubben und durch andre zu ersetzen. Werd das denk ich mal im Frühjahr angehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Kann halt nicht aus der 2. Hälfte meiner Haut raus. Eine steht für die schöne Fischwaid auf Grundeln, auf die Freunde mit den durchgefeierten Augen, welche für mich zu den mit stärksten Kämpfern in heimischen Gewässern zählen, sowie mit Pin auf Dickköpfe und was sonst so geht. 
Die andere Hälfte liebt aber das Wandern, sich bewegen zum nächsten Spot sowie bei all den Würfen eins zu werden mit Rute, Rolle, Köder und Gewässerbeschaffenheit. Dieses meditative Fühlen im Blank, über die Spitze bishin zum Köder um dabei sämtliche Natureindrücke aufzusaugen, oder das Beobachten des Köders bei seinen Zuckungen an der Oberfläche.
Kurz - @TobBok , dürfte ich wissen mit welcher Kombi Du fischtest? Schon rein die 500er will mich mehr wissen lassen.
Gern auch per PN, falls der Ükel entschieden dagegen sein sollte.
Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

*Clash of the reels *
*Pin VS Kapselrolle
*
Liebe Freunde,
Die Sonne scheint, Mutti und Töpfchen wollen Pferde gucken fahren (die Kleine ist wieder weitestgehend wohlauf und der Kotzegeruch ist aus der Wohnung verschwunden) und Vati samt entsetzlichen Schäferhund hatten Frei.
Was lag da näher, als ans Wasser zu fahren und eine Dose Tulip unter die Johnnies zu bringen?

Gedacht, getan! Silvia samt Pin sowie die Shimanski Float samt Harrier in den Quiver gepackt und auf geht's an die Fulle.



Der Wasserstand war ernüchternd aber nach ner Weile fand ich ein verstecktes Plätzchen, das wie gemacht zum trotten mit der Kapselrolle war: Zuviel Gemüse um mit der Pin anständig zu werfen.
Also montiert, den Hund bespaßt, den Hund angeleint und attacke. Das Wasser war immer noch sehr flach und klar und der Haken nahm jede Gelegenheit mit, sich an Kraut zu schmiegen so dass es eher lästig denn lustvoll war. Zu allem Überfluss hatte ich die Spule der Rolle wohl zu voll mit Schnur geknallt, der Komfort beim einholen war jenseits von gut und böse. 

Nachdem Tulip trotz anfüttern erfolglos war sattelte ich auf dendro um und bei der dritten Drift hing der erste Kapselrollenfisch. Wenig überraschend hat sich ein kleiner Döbel daran delektiert.


Meine Hündin Catinka wiederum legte hinter meinem Rücken fleißig ein Höhlensystem an und vertrieb sich damit Die Zeit. 

Irgendwann war ich vom Kraut so genervt dass ich zur A7 Brücke ging. Hund befestigt, angefütterr, tulip,Tulip, tulip - nix. Aber ich habe gemerkt wie wichtig eine straffe Schnur beim fischen mit der Kapselrolle ist. In Erinnerung an @geomas als erstbeschreibenden möchte ich die Perückenform gerne 'Rostocker Toupet' nennen, sehr lästig das Ganze. Neu montieren wollte ich nicht, somit packte ich die Float ein und holte die Matche samt Pin raus. Anglerisch ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Und auch kurz darauf hing ein Johnny auf Dendro an der Pin, nachdem ca 200 driften an raubenden Barschen vorbei getrieben sind ohne das was passierte, ein Biss auf Dendro brachte für Sekundenbruchteile starken Widerstand auf die Montage bevor der Fisch wieder los war - schade. Nachdem ich wieder Tulip reanimiert hatte geschah das unglück: die Pose driftet und driftet und driftet, es hakt merkwürdig und das Rad dreht sich nicht mehr und die Schnur erschlafft und fliegt durch die ringe, geistesgegenwärtig ergreife ich die Schnur und sehe noch wie die Pose vehement nach unten gerissen wird ohne mich im Stande zu sehen darauf angemessen zu reagieren. So mit sah ich mich nach der dritten  Drift gezwungen einzupacken- dendros waren leer und Tinke hat meine Unachtsamkeit für eine selbstgratifikation mit Tulip genutzt. Ansonsten hätte ich nach dem anknoten an der SPule sicher noch etwas gefischt.

Beim anschließenden Gassi habe ich aber noch ein zwei Stellen im Dickicht gefunden die Vielversprechend aussehen. Die wären was für die Kapselrolle. Nebenbei hat das Rostocker toupet geholfen - sie ist deutlich leichtgängige geworden. 

Mein Fazit:
- die Pin ist fürs Trotten der Goldstandard, selbst mit Schnurfreigabe der Kapselrolle hat man nie soviel Kontrolle und leichtgängigkeit
- die Kapselrolle ist da stark wo die Pin platzmäßig an ihre Grenzen kommt, aber sie kann fast alles schlechter als eine normale statio (ausser Schnur geben)
- im direkten Vergleich mit der Silstar Traverse X Match ist die Shimano Vengeance Trout Zander tatsächlich immer noch eine tolle Rute.
- Schieberollenhalter sind der Antichrist, auf eine uncoole art


----------



## phirania

Bisher läuft es...


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Kalle-schöne Fotos.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @phirania !
Petri zum Döbel @Kochtopf und danke für den Bericht!
Glaube Du solltest Dich erst mal einzig auf eine Art des Trottens konzentrieren und des starrsinnig durchziehen. Aber nur mein Gedanke und auf mich bezogen. Ich werde bei zu vielem Geschirr immer zweiflerisch. Aber schön zu lesen das es da noch mehrere solche "Katastrophenangler" wie mich gibt 
Aber wie Du sagst, Pin bleibt Pin beim Trotten.
Mal anbei, warum bei zu niedrigen Wasserpegel nicht mal nen Versuch mit Pin und Wasserkugel wagen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach Rusty, ich hatte identische Posen und Haken dran, insofern war ich froh unmittelbar weitermachen zu können. Auf freier Strecke, wenn es nicht ganz weit raus geht werde ich lieber auf die Pin setzen - das macht ganz einfach mehr spass aber ich bin froh die Harrier zu haben. Pin und Wasserkugel wären was für Äschen und Forellen könnte ich mir vorstellen. Aber wer sollte auf sowas fischen wollen ^^


----------



## rustaweli

Weiß nicht so recht, wertes Töpfle.
Ist ja auch nur ein Gedankengang. Aber ich habe von Brücken aus schon wundervolle Döbelschulen in extremsten Flachwasser gesehen, gepaart mit größeren Steinen welche schon teilweise leicht aus dem Wasser ragten. Aber da war ich noch voll auf's Spinnen aus. Denke mit dem richtigen Köder zur richtigen Zeit wäre das was für eine freie Leine an Wasserkugel und Pin. Aber Du wirst das schon machen und ich möchte ja auch garnicht gegen Dein neues Spielzeug schießen. Kenne ja meine Ideen samt Kaufverhalten


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Männer! 

Ich werde wohl morgen mal los und gucken ob ich irgendwo ein paar Kaulbärsche finde.
Falls ja, erfahrt ihr es zuerst.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß nicht so recht, wertes Töpfle.
> Ist ja auch nur ein Gedankengang. Aber ich habe von Brücken aus schon wundervolle Döbelschulen in extremsten Flachwasser gesehen, gepaart mit größeren Steinen welche schon teilweise leicht aus dem Wasser ragten. Aber da war ich noch voll auf's Spinnen aus. Denke mit dem richtigen Köder zur richtigen Zeit wäre das was für eine freie Leine an Wasserkugel und Pin. Aber Du wirst das schon machen und ich möchte ja auch garnicht gegen Dein neues Spielzeug schießen. Kenne ja meine Ideen samt Kaufverhalten


Hier kann ich sagen, dass es unter den Büschen und Bäumen vielleicht Knöcheltief war (und wegen eines kostspieligen Hundespielzeuges bin ich ins Wasser gestiegen) und somit aktuell da mit keinem Döbel zu rechnen ist. Wenn überhängende Büsche etc weg fallen wird es schon schwerer Johnnies zu verhaften


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Irgendwie krieg ich so ein  Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...
> Da erzählst du einem Haufen suchtaffiner Stammtischbrüder von dem heißesten Stoff dieser Erde und sagst im gleichen Atemzug, dass das Zeug praktisch nicht mehr zu habe ist, ja praktisch nur noch aufm Schwarzmarkt unter der Ladentheke gehandelt wird.


Super Darstellung   des unentrinnbaren Zusammenhanges, warum das Besitzen so von einem Besitz ergreifen tut, und warum man vorsorglich soviel Carbonstoff (u.ä.) kaufen und bunkern muss ...  
Denn genau dass dieser existiert hat, weiter irgendwo existiert, aber dem geneigten (Nach-)Käufer mehr verfügbar ist, weil aus - gebrochen - gestohlen - verschütt gegangen usw., das dreht einem im Vorneheraus alle Befindlichkeiten durch eine Schleudertrommel   .
Dem muss mit allem gebührenden Aufwand auf jeden Fall Einhalt geboten werden und reichlich Vorsorge getroffen werden.

Dafür haben wir nun die Selbsthilfegruppen, gegen die Hyperaddiction, einigen Zugriff auf Bunkerbestände der Ükelbrüder, und die breite Suche nach Alternativen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die sehen ähnlich aus, sind aber sehr viel besser..


Stimmt, habe auch ein paar, sogar was Mini-Fein-Besonderes benachbarter Familie, mal raussuchen ...

Dass Du mal auf Telestoff gestanden und stehst, das ist schon Krass.  
Und befreit zumindest solche besseren Teleruten von jedem Geruch des Plumsangelns


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ende der 70er habe ich mir den leichtesten aller Fliegenblanks besorgt und mir meine erste "UL" gebaut, um damit auf Rotfedern zu fischen.
> ...
> Bis heute fische ich mit UL Spinnen auf Weißfische - das macht einfach nur Spaß!


Noch ein Liebhaber davon 
Ein schlanker Fliegenblank bietet oft eine flexibelste Floatrute im Miniformat und einen maximalen Drillspaß sowie ein minimales unbeschwertes aktives Angeln, das können die Dinger einfach bestens! (Maximini eben ) 
Was Drillspaß mit schon mickrigen Bachforellen bringen soll, tut auch unseren besseren Silberfischen sehr gut und bischen dicker sind die Liebhaber der Kleinköder ja auch öfter. Wobei ich eher AFTMA 6 mit etwas Spitzenkraft mit einem vergleichbaren WG 15g oder 20g bevorzuge, um Haken setzten zu können und auch mit ausgewachsenen Fischen oder gar Hechten vom 3/4Meter Drillerfolge zu feiern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aber ich habe eh konstant Probleme, etwas unumgebaut zu belassen!


Das ist auch ganz zwangsläufig und normal, Bastelbruder!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Noch ein Liebhaber davon
> Ein schlanker Fliegenblank bietet oft eine flexibelste Floatrute im Miniformat und einen maximalen Drillspaß sowie ein minimales unbeschwertes aktives Angeln, das können die Dinger einfach bestens! (Maximini eben )
> Was Drillspaß mit schon mickrigen Bachforellen bringen soll, tut auch unseren besseren Silberfischen sehr gut und bischen dicker sind die Liebhaber der Kleinköder ja auch öfter. Wobei ich eher AFTMA 6 mit etwas Spitzenkraft mit einem vergleichbaren WG 15g oder 20g bevorzuge, um Haken setzten zu können und auch mit ausgewachsenen Fischen oder gar Hechten vom 3/4Meter Drillerfolge zu feiern.


Mit meinem #7 10 ft. Blank nehme ich es im Rhein mit jedem Rapfen auf.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Stimmt, habe auch ein paar, sogar was Mini-Fein-Besonderes benachbarter Familie, mal raussuchen ...
> 
> Dass Du mal auf Telestoff gestanden und stehst, das ist schon Krass.
> Und befreit zumindest solche besseren Teleruten von jedem Geruch des Plumsangelns




Du wirst es kaum glauben: Der Grund, warum ich fast ausschließlich mit Steckruten fische, ist der, dass ich die Teleruten schonen muß, weil es ja keine Guten mehr gibt..


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Mit meinem #7 10 ft. Blank nehme ich es im Rhein mit jedem Rapfen auf.


Und auch mit allem Anderen - ausser natürlich mit dem berüchtigten 3m Waller..


----------



## Andal

Es gab aber auch Zeiten, da warst du ohne Telerute kein richtiger Fischer und am besten eine honiggelbe von Sportex.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du wirst es kaum glauben: Der Grund, warum ich fast ausschließlich mit Steckruten fische, ist der, dass ich die Teleruten schonen muß, weil es ja keine Guten mehr gibt..


Das ist ein wirklich guter und nachvollziehbarer Grund!  
Den kann ich sogar noch etwas überbieten:
Bei meinen genau diesen bewußten Sumo BlackPanther etc., meinen somit letzten kurzen Teleruten (<=10ft), nicht mehr im letzten Jahrtausend, sondern schon in diesem Jahrtausend gekauften, kam eine 100% Schonung heraus, die sind ungefischt verwahrt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Es gab aber auch Zeiten, da warst du ohne Telerute kein richtiger Fischer und am besten eine honiggelbe von Sportex.


Ohne eine mindestens 4m Telerute (von DAM oder Shakespeare) war man kein echter Friedfischer!
Zu den Zeiten, als Bolognese noch nur das Hackfleisch war.


----------



## Andal

Hatte als Bub so eine. Anfang der 70er. Aber nur 360 cm, dafür 40-80 gr.. Mit der ging es immer, überall und auf alles.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Tele-Al...513988?hash=item340d3eb9c4:g:Z24AAOSw1oJdDSqE


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier kann ich sagen, dass es unter den Büschen und Bäumen vielleicht Knöcheltief war (und wegen eines kostspieligen Hundespielzeuges bin ich ins Wasser gestiegen) und somit aktuell da mit keinem Döbel zu rechnen ist. Wenn überhängende Büsche etc weg fallen wird es schon schwerer Johnnies zu verhaften



Da haben wir wieder die Unterschiede zwecks Gewässer, Verhalten und Vorlieben der Fische.
Jetzt, wo Du es sagst, fällt mir mal so richtig auf das ich noch keinen Dickopf unter Büschen oder überhängenden Bäumen vorgezogen habe. Egal ob mit Pin oder Spinnrute. Nah am Ufer, fast vor den Füßen ja, aber sonst alles im "Freiwasser". Auch komisch, wenn ich jetzt so darüber nachdenke.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ist hier derTeleruten Wahnsinn ausgebrochen ?


----------



## Minimax

Die MkIII ist auf nem ich glaube 7er in 10ft irgendwas aus der gleichen Schmiede wie Andals aufgebaut, mit der 8 uder 9 Ringen Abonschema. Für den Anhieb und um Ufernahe Krautfluchten kräftiger Döbel würd ich mir ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr Biss wünschen

@Kochtopf @phirania euch beiden natürlich erstmal ein kräftiges Petri!


----------



## Tikey0815

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ist hier derTeleruten Wahnsinn ausgebrochen ?


Bald werden auch wieder Heckbremsen en vogue


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ist hier derTeleruten Wahnsinn ausgebrochen ?



Genau, das ist die neueste Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Aber wenn Tele dann nur mit Heckbremsrolle.
Das es sehr gute Teleruten gibt (nur nennen wir die jetzt BOLO) wissen wir doch schon länger. Und Trabucco hatte vor Jahren mal eine Telematch (mit Korkgriff) die wirklich sensationell war. Was die Italiener (das sind Teleruten Fans) jetzt aktuell anbieten müßte man mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. In den Katalogen findet man jedenfalls genügend Telematchruten (auch mit Korkgriff).

Gruß an alle die am Wasser waren oder arbeiten mußten

Heinz


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Die MkIII ist auf nem ich glaube 7er in 10ft irgendwas aus der gleichen Schmiede wie Andals aufgebaut, mit der 8 uder 9 Ringen Abonschema. Für den Anhieb und um Ufernahe Krautfluchten kräftiger Döbel würd ich mir ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr Biss wünschen


Dann mach ich einfach. Bis er die 10 ft. zum Dreiviertelkreis gezogen hat, ist ihm auch der Dampf ausgegangen.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bald werden auch wieder Heckbremsen en vogue


Immer noch schwer en vogue... die Browning Carboxxy ist eine Wucht - mit Heckbremse und zwei unterschiedlich dicken E-Spulen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Teleruten sind nur die Schwester der Bolosau die durch die Kaschemme getrieben wird.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Teleruten sind nur die Schwester der Bolosau die durch die Kaschemme getrieben wird.


Und alternativlos. Sag mir Floatruten, gesteckt, über 6m! Da wirds sehr dünn, ja unsichtbar.


----------



## Minimax

Mit der Telerutensau mach ich's mir einfach: wenn sie über den Tresen geschossen kommt, heb ich mein Glas nebst Bieedeckel - und eine (!) Augenbraue, lass sie vorbeischlittern, setz das Gedeck wieder ab, und unterhalte mich weiter über richtige Ruten. Hüstelhüstel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Alternativlos wenn man es braucht  und ich will ja auch wieder bolomäßig aufrüsten, nur sind die die nicht aussehen wie ein Hentaifilm auf Koks und schön straff und leicht sind nicht gerade preiswert zu erstehen- aber vielleicht auf der Stippermesse, ich hab den Termin geblockt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> * Für den Anhieb* und um Ufernahe Krautfluchten kräftiger Döbel würd ich mir ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr Biss wünschen


Bei manchen Blanks (wie auch bei teuren absoluten High-End Ruten )) muss man manchmal ein bischen nachbessern,
vorne wenige cm abschneiden, 2cm reichen oft schon, die Ringpunkte zum entlasten nutzen, einen Spitzenaktionbuckel ausnutzen, evtl. ein paar superleichte Ringlein vorne aus Titan nehmen, das macht nicht so wahnsinnig viel, aber genau das Quäntchen an Kick aus. Gerne dass sie sich doppelt so straff, aber nicht steif anfühlt.
Und kleine feindrähtige Hakengrößen bleiben Pflicht, das können Flyblanks eben nur.
Ohne Vermessen und Rutenbiegewand ist es aber eher Stochern im Nebel.
Livepräsentation und Exemplare gerne mal beim Treffen. Ich hatte sie ja nur kurz in der Hand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> bolomäßig aufrüsten, nur sind die die nicht aussehen wie ein Hentaifilm auf Koks


Gute Schilderung  der Papageienhansel im Formel-1 Outfit! 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> nicht gerade preiswert zu erstehen- aber vielleicht auf der Stippermesse, ich hab den Termin geblockt


Sehr gut! 
Ich habe Inspektion der 6m+ auch vor.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bald werden auch wieder Heckbremsen en vogue


Was heißt bald. 
Heckbremse rockt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit der Telerutensau mach ich's mir einfach: wenn sie über den Tresen geschossen kommt, heb ich mein Glas nebst Bieedeckel - und eine (!) Augenbraue, lass sie vorbeischlittern, setz das Gedeck wieder ab, und unterhalte mich weiter über richtige Ruten. Hüstelhüstel.


Solange du bis 14ft unterwegs bist, klappt das auch fein! 
Darüber neigt sich der Stern der Steckruten, der bis 13ft so strahlend hell am Firmament steht,
schnell unter die Wasseroberfläche, wenn die 14 merklich überschritten werden und eine längergeteilte selbst alte Marken-Telerute daneben gehalten wird. 
(Und von meinen neuen langen gar nicht erst zu reden.)
Das ist schon krass, auch wenn 300€ und mehr auf dem nackten Steck-Blank stehen.


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was heißt bald.
> Heckbremse rockt



Ich find Finger/Handballen an der Spulenkante auch nicht schlecht. Darf man nur nicht beim Anhieb vergessen, sonst gibt's Kraftworte.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Ich habe Inspektion der 6m+ auch vor.


Dann rechne mal mit 300€+ für nen guten Stock. 
Oder auch 450.-für ne 8m Version


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bald werden auch wieder Heckbremsen en vogue


Solange man nur genügend zahme Fische hakt, reicht das auch locker hin. 
Da ist die Bremse voll-egal, wenn sie praktisch nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ohje, Mädels. .. Fürchtet ÖffÖffs Rache wenn er das hier sieht


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Darüber neigt sich der Stern der Steckruten, der bis 13ft so strahlend hell am Firmament steht,
> schnell unter die Wasseroberfläche, wenn die 14 merklich überschritten werden


Technisch gesehen hast Du natürlich recht, ich hab auch ne herrliche völlig 15 Stecke, aber plusminus sind 14 die Schnittstelle. Drüber muss man dann das Konzept wechseln, oder sich teu bleiben und verzichten. Sanft und marginal erinnere ich an meine Allergie gegen patronisierende Zwinkersmilies und danke im vorab für die Rücksichtnahme,
Herzlich 
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann rechne mal mit 300€+ für nen guten Stock.
> Oder auch 450.-für ne 8m Version


Ich habe jetzt dieses Jahr eine Grundausstattung Pärchen superleichter 6m Großfischbolos gekauft (nach der tollen DAM von 1987, nun gewichtsmäßig veraltet),
für nur etwa die Hälfte vom Preis im Ausverkauf und einem 300€ Level.
Ich war erst etwas unzufrieden mit der Spitzenaktion, aber die Dinger rocken und auch den Döbel, das ist klasse.
Narrensichere Anfängeraktionen brauche ich letztlich nun auch nicht mehr.

Sowas schon zu haben schützt am 01.03.20 definitiv vor Verführung und ungenügenden Schnellkäufen! 
Vor allem will ich ja wissen, ob noch wirklich besser geht. Ganz körperlich real, haptisch, fühlen, angrabbeln, zig oder hunderte.
Oder wie dieses Jahr festgestellt, dass bei 14ft Matches (vom Blank her) nichts mehr merklich drüber kommt zu meinen vorhandenen, eher alles weicher und mir zu weich.
Das Nichtkaufen bzw. Wissen darum, dass es noch nicht wieder lohnt , ist auch sehr sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ohje, Mädels. .. Fürchtet ÖffÖffs Rache wenn er das hier sieht


Notfalls kriege ich ihn auch noch bekehrt, mit einem kleinen Artikel derart: 
"Wie die Heckbremse unabwendbar und vorteilhaft zum Repertoir eines passionierten Friedfischers gehört
und die Fangaussichten auf überraschende Großfische massiv verstärkt"


----------



## Jason

Ich habe heute meinen Rutenwald auch vergrößert.(War eigentlich gar nicht nötig). Geworden ist es eine Shakespeare 1880 Sigma Wand. Eine 3 bzw 5teilige Matchrute die in den Katalogen von 1983 und 1984 zu finden sind. Die Rute ist mit Schieberollenhalter ausgestattet. Die Besonderheit bei dieser Rute, was es für mich interessant gemacht hat, ist das im Handteil drei verschiedene feine Spitzen untergebracht sind. Warum man dieser Rute der Beinamen "Wand" gegeben hat....? Ich konnte sie für insgesamt für 49,- Euro in der Bucht schießen und sie sieht sehr gut aus.
Freue mich schon auf das erste ausführen zum testen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @phirania ! Ne schöne Färbung haben die Brassen bei Dir!

Danke für den Bericht von der Fulle-Expedition, @Kochtopf ! Ich bin echt gespannt, wie Du die Harrier nach ein paar mehr Angelsessions beurteilst. Momentan ist sie offenbar ausverkauft bei AD.


Ebenfalls danke für die spannenden Hinweise zum Thema Teleruten und Micro-Spinnerei auf Friedfische, sehr interessante Diskussion.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vor allem will ich ja wissen ob noch besser geht.
> Oder wie dieses Jahr festgestellt, dass bei 14ft Matches nichts mehr drüber kommt.......,,


Ich hab eine 14ft Matchrute in der 400.-Klasse
Sensiebel, schnell und reichlich Reserve wenns heftig wird.
Das gleiche bei meiner 8m Bolo.
Selbe Preisklasse und wurde bis dato mit allem fertig.
Wg bis 15g also eher leicht.
Milo kann das richtig gut, kostet aber auch richtig gut.
An der Bolo fische ich ne
Heckbremsrolle.
Allerdings ferdert die fast alles weg.
Sieht schon imposant aus wenn ne 8m Bolo nen Halbkreis macht.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meinen Rutenwald auch vergrößert.(War eigentlich gar nicht nötig). Geworden ist es eine Shakespeare 1880 Sigma Wand. Eine 3 bzw 5teilige Matchrute die in den Katalogen von 1983 und 1984 zu finden sind. Die Rute ist mit Schieberollenhalter ausgestattet. Die Besonderheit bei dieser Rute, was es für mich interessant gemacht hat, ist das im Handteil drei verschiedene feine Spitzen untergebracht sind. Warum man dieser Rute der Beinamen "Wand" gegeben hat....? Ich konnte sie für insgesamt für 49,- Euro in der Bucht schießen und sie sieht sehr gut aus.
> Freue mich schon auf das erste ausführen zum testen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wand steht im Englischen wohl für „Zauberstab”. 3m lang?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, vermutlich ein richtig feines Stöckchen. Die alten Wands hatten einen legendären Ruf.
Sind echte Picker, also für winzigste Futterkörbe, aber eher für kleine „Bombs” gebaut. Petri heil damit!


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Wand steht im Englischen wohl für „Zauberstab”.


Ach..  Jetzt versteh ich die auf Dildopartys beliebte "Magic Wand" lobpreisung


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meinen Rutenwald auch vergrößert.(War eigentlich gar nicht nötig). Geworden ist es eine Shakespeare 1880 Sigma Wand. Eine 3 bzw 5teilige Matchrute die in den Katalogen von 1983 und 1984 zu finden sind.


Ist das so eine?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/fishing-r...are-sigma-wand-1880-mint-condition/1322531181
Bischen heftige 4-Steg-Ringe auf dem Mittelteil (MT), ansonsten sieht die schick aus!
Wie lang ist deine?

und Wahnsinn, so kann man auch eine Wechselspitze drauf bauen:
https://www.picclickimg.com/00/s/MT...YZdh1kx/$/Shakespeare-Sigma-wand-1880-_57.jpg


----------



## Jason

2,75m-2,90m und 223g schwer. Das Stöckchen kostete damals 225,-DM. War allerdings nur 2 Jahre in den Katalogen zu finden. Danach verschwand sie wieder. Ließ sich wahrscheinlich nicht gut verkaufen. 
Aber danke für deine Info. Zauberstab soll das also heißen. Tja, jedes Kind braucht halt einen Namen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das so eine?
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/fishing-r...are-sigma-wand-1880-mint-condition/1322531181
> Bischen heftige 4-Steg-Ringe auf dem Mittelteil (MT), ansonsten sieht die schick aus!
> Wie lang ist deine?


Ich finde die Ringe in Ordnung, ich hasse mi mehr als dass sich bei SJ Ringe schon durch schief anschauen verbiegen (und nen Oldtimer würde ich nicht umbauen wollen)


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, die sieht aber sehr schnieke aus, die von Nordlichtangler verlinkte Shakespeare 1880 Wand!
In mäßigem Zustand und mit unvollständigem Satz Spitzen läßt sie sich auf ebay öfters finden.
Nochmals Glückwunsch, Jason!


----------



## Jason

@Nordlichtangler Exakt die Rute ist das. 
@Kochtopf Da hast du Recht. Einen Oldtimer baut man wirklich nicht um.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, die sieht aber sehr schnieke aus, die von Nordlichtangler verlinkte Shakespeare 1880 Wand!
> In mäßigem Zustand und mit unvollständigem Satz Spitzen läßt sie sich auf ebay öfters finden.
> Nochmals Glückwunsch, Jason!


Angeblich kaum gefischt. Wenn sie angekommen ist gibt es ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> (und nen Oldtimer würde ich nicht umbauen wollen)





jason 1 schrieb:


> Einen Oldtimer baut man wirklich nicht um.


Manchmal muss man aber,
a) wenn Ringe kaputt sind oder eh die Rute insgesamt neu muss, wie meine eine gesplisste 3tlg solcher Länge - mit sogar 2 Tips.
Oder b) wenn sie nach meinen heutigen Maßstäben stark beschwert beringt und damit unangelbar schwippig ist.
Was natürlich eine recht anspruchsvolle Aufgabe ist, der Sache stilgerecht zu werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

B) zählt für mich nicht - dann besser kein altes angelgerät kaufen wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man aber,


Dann gibt es aber kein H-Kennzeichen mehr

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es aber kein H-Kennzeichen mehr
> 
> Gruß Jason



Na, dann fährt der Käfer mit Subaru-Turbo-Boxer eben mit normalem Kennzeichen.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ohje, Mädels. .. Fürchtet ÖffÖffs Rache wenn er das hier sieht


Und?


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich hab morgen (abzüglich Abend) Zeit und kann mich schon wieder nicht entscheiden wohin womit.
Eine interessante Stelle der Warnow, etwa 40 Minuten mit dem Auto über die Dörfer, ist evtl. wegen Bauarbeiten nicht zugänglich. Hmm, mal sehen, ob ich am Abend noch zu einem Entschluß komme. Gibt auch einige Teiche, die ich besuchen könnte.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Und?


Käsekuchen


----------



## geomas

Zwiebelkuchen!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab morgen (abzüglich Abend) Zeit und kann mich schon wieder nicht entscheiden wohin womit.
> Eine interessante Stelle der Warnow, etwa 40 Minuten mit dem Auto über die Dörfer, ist evtl. wegen Bauarbeiten nicht zugänglich. Hmm, mal sehen, ob ich am Abend noch zu einem Entschluß komme. Gibt auch einige Teiche, die ich besuchen könnte.


Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. Wie ich dich kenne wird es bestimmt eine gute Wahl. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Mutterkuchen


----------



## geomas

Huchenzopf




Pardon, ich gehe besser mal kurz weg vom Computer und sortiere Waggler...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Huchen mit Heckbremse wird mal echt schwierig für ÖffÖff


----------



## Jason

Ist hier ja so ähnlich wie die Wortschlange. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> B) zählt für mich nicht - dann besser kein altes angelgerät kaufen wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann


Das ist sicher sinnvoll, wenn man darauf verzichten kann und Alternativen hat.

Andererseits aber sehr reizvoll, wenn man einen Stecken kennengelernt hat und sehr verführerisch ansprechend findet, die Mängel erkennt, und den trotzdem unbedingt verbessert angeln möchte.

Bei neuem aktuellen Gerät und besonders ein paar Jahre alten Modellen ist es (leider) auch immer noch sehr häufig mit der Ring-Überladung, insbesondere tödlich für das Rutengefühl bei unseren beliebten Rutenklassen von gerne unter 1oz bis hoch zu fast 2oz, ab da wird es unwesentlicher und ab 3oz unbedeutend.
Und durchaus brieftaschenschonend zweckdienlich, derartiges als sehr günstiges Räumungssonderangebot (<50€) zu kaufen und richtig passend Hi-Tech aufzubrezeln.
(Die Griffe als weiteres Thema sind eh dran und selten so gut wie bei der Sigma Wand).

Manchmal nur ein paar Ringlein oben und einen unten wechseln, schon rockt der Stock.
Es gibt viel Rutenschrottaufbau bis hoch über die 200€ Neumodell-Angebotsklasse,
bei mal locker eingesparten 150€ der Angelkasse finde ich das nicht schlecht, auch nicht als Stundenlohn.


----------



## Andal

Angelgerät ist Angelgerät, ist Angelgerät. Wenn es Not tut und das legt der jeweilige Nutzer fest, wird umgebaut. Ich würde auch die Bundeslade umbauen, wenn es mir was bringt.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *Clash of the reels *
> 
> - die Pin ist fürs Trotten der Goldstandard, selbst mit Schnurfreigabe der Kapselrolle hat man nie soviel Kontrolle und leichtgängigkeit
> - die Kapselrolle ist da stark wo die Pin platzmäßig an ihre Grenzen kommt, aber sie kann fast alles schlechter als eine normale statio (ausser Schnur geben)



Jetzt muss ich nochmals auf Bruder @Kochtopf  ausführlichen, toll geschriebenen Bericht (danke Dafür, alter Knabe) zurückkommen, und auf die Kapseln eingehen.
Was Du und Geomas berichtet, nämlich das Phänomen des Rostocker Toupets, kann ich so nur bestätigen. Bereits als kleiner Junge unter aufsicht meiner Omi am Karpfenteich war die "Rote Rolle" -heute weiss ich, es war ne Abu 505- notorisch für unglaublichen FIzz, der unter der Haube so lange unerkannt weiterfizzte, bis nichts mehr ging und die arme Omi zitternd _Großvater_ stören musste, und dann Gnade ihr Gott, der "dusseligen Kxh!"
Das ist die Grundlage meines Kapselrollentraumas-
Und das hat sich in den letzten Jahren wiederholt, meine 501 funktioniert recht und schlecht bis nichts mehr geht. Nimmt man die Motorhaube ab, erkennt man ein Wirrwarr, das in den anfängen sicher leicht zu beheben gewesen wäre, hätte man die ersten Anzeichen bemerkt. Moderne, Dünne, geschmeidige Schnüre, fehlende Spannung oder der geringste Hauch von Drall leitet dies unweigerlich ein. Vermutlich liegts an mir, aber in meiner persönlichen Praxis kann ich dasw Argument "verwicklungsfrei" nicht bestätigen, leider eher das Gegenteil.
Was die Füllung betrifft, DIe Weisen sagen, man muss genau die richtige Füllung auf den H-förmigen, dünnen Spulen treffen, da sind die Kapsels sehr anspruchsvoll. Aufgrund des schmalen Querschnitts mit den hohen Spulenwänden ist das Wurftechnisch latürnich nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft.
Jedenfalls schätze ich Kapselis als Teil der Angelgeräte Entwicklung sehr, und begehre die Klassiker für meine Sammlung, aber ebenso wie Splitcane oder Hohlglasmatches
würde ich ihren echten Einsatz eher als anglerische Experimentalarchäologie betreiben.
Und, jetzt ernsthaft der Hund hat heimlich Dein Tulip gefressen und du hattest die Schnur ganz von der Pin laufen lassen: Das nenn ich Konzentration auf die Posenspitze!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde auch die Bundeslade umbauen, wenn es mir was bringt.


Yeah!


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - spannend, was Du so umbaust. Hut ab! 
Das ist dann aber schon vom „normalen Angeln” so weit weg wie Turniercasting, also so etwas wie eine eigene Disziplin.
Für mich persönlich ist das zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde auch die Bundeslade umbauen, wenn es mir was bringt.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Yeah!



Ahem, 
ich wär da vorsichtig
https://media.giphy.com/media/53WtM0uUxeLh6/giphy.gif


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Jedenfalls schätze ich Kapselis als Teil der Angelgeräte Entwicklung sehr, und begehre die Klassiker für meine Sammlung, aber ebenso wie Splitcane oder Hohlglasmatches würde ich ihren echten Einsatz eher als anglerische Experimentalarchäologie betreiben.


Richtig so, das ist die bessere Einstellung zu notorisch zickigen Rölleken und Abenteuer-Events am Wasser, und ich zähle sogar Multirollen Baitcaster usw. dazu.
Einzig die Pin Achsenrolle Felchenrolle Wenderolle Fliegenrolle usw. hat mir ihrer Einfachheit und Robustheit einen echten All-Time-Plus-Bonus für ihr unschlagbar schlichtes Konzept bei Einsatz im Nahbereich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ahem,
> ich wär da vorsichtig


Das geht natürlich nur mit Beherrschung der richtigen Magie, und natürlich unter den höheren Zielen wie die Rettung des Erdterrariums
durch die damit gewinnbare unbegrenzte freie kosmische Energie!

(man beachte die geringe Smilie-Anzahl)


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - sehr schön geschrieben, Deine Abhandlung über die Kapselrolle an sich. 
Das originale „Rostocker Toupet” wurde ja aus Maxima Chameleon fabriziert, ich werde demnächst mal andere Zweithaar-Grundprodukte antesten.
Drennan Floatfish möglicherweise oder Shimano Aero Match.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ahem,
> ich wär da vorsichtig
> https://media.giphy.com/media/53WtM0uUxeLh6/giphy.gif


Ich habe da überhaupt keine Hemmungen!



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtig so, das ist die bessere Einstellung zu notorisch zickigen Rölleken und Abenteuer-Events am Wasser, und ich zähle sogar Multirollen Baitcaster usw. dazu.
> Einzig die Pin Achsenrolle Felchenrolle Wenderolle Fliegenrolle usw. hat mir ihrer Einfachheit und Robustheit einen echten All-Time-Plus-Bonus für ihr unschlagbar schlichtes Konzept bei Einsatz im Nahbereich.


Dann sind die Fangmaschinen scheinbar irgendwie anders. Mit meiner hatte ich noch nie Ärger. Einzig vielleicht mit dem Gewicht und der Größe. Die CTE ist schon ein ziemlicher Klotz. Aber auch ein sehr handsamer und zuverlässiger Klotz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - sehr schön geschrieben, Deine Abhandlung über die Kapselrolle an sich.
> Das originale „Rostocker Toupet” wurde ja aus Maxima Chameleon fabriziert, ich werde demnächst mal andere Zweithaar-Grundprodukte antesten.


Einfach superklasse Wortschöpfungen!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Einfach superklasse Wortschöpfungen!


Bald haben wir noch die NSA am Hals, weil es hier zu kryptisch hergeht. "Der den Franzosen machende Zunfbruder verfertigt ein Rostocker Toupet, weiland der Kollege die Bundeslade umbaut!" - das ist zu verdächtig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Dann sind die Fangmaschinen scheinbar irgendwie anders. Mit meiner hatte ich noch nie Ärger. Einzig vielleicht mit dem Gewicht und der Größe. Die CTE ist schon ein ziemlicher Klotz. Aber auch ein sehr handsamer und zuverlässiger Klotz.


Wusste ich bis jetzt nicht, aber die mit Zentral-Löchlein und die mit dem Ringlauf um die Auslösetaste sind schon mal technisch recht verschiedene Typen, und anscheinend auch in der Funktionssicherheit. Je mehr Umlenkung, desto problematischer, gilt für alle. 

Wegen wenigen Eigenerfahrungen aufgrund meiner unbeirrbaren Anhängerschaft bei den modernen Stationären seit der blauen Ambidex (mit Ultrasmoothparabelspulenkante!) kann ich sonst wenig zu den verkapselten Typen beitragen, die Verkleidung war mir irgendwie von vorne herein unnötig, nie derartiges vermisst.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1  - ich habe mal etwas gestöbert und Anregungen für Deine Wand-Angelei zusammengestellt:





Hier angelt James Robbins (ehemals Shakespeare, jetzt Cadence) am Fluß mit einer modernen Wand.

https://www.cadencefishing.co.uk/20...anal-bream-with-the-cadence-cr10-1-10ft-wand/
Alan Barnes angelt mit einer modernen Wand auf Kanal-Brassen (wie üblich mit sehr dünner Schnur)





James Robbins mit einer Cadence-Wand am winterlichen Kanal (interessantes zur Montage, Knoten...)

Die alte Wand ist (glaub ich) noch feiner als die späteren Modelle. Also wirklich etwas für ganz dünne Schnur, feine Haken.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Dann sind die Fangmaschinen scheinbar irgendwie anders. Mit meiner hatte ich noch nie Ärger. Einzig vielleicht mit dem Gewicht und der Größe. Die CTE ist schon ein ziemlicher Klotz. Aber auch ein sehr handsamer und zuverlässiger Klotz.



Auch die Abus von alt bis jung haben ja eine treue Anhängerschaft. Ich wollte auch keine Absolutismen aufstellen, Ich würde nie behaupten, die von mir und den anderen beobachtete Perückenneigung ist dem Konzept naturgemäß gegeben, sonst hätten die Kapselis sich ja nie am Markt halten und zeitweilig dominant in der Wettkampfszene werden können.
Ich bin mir sicher, die Probleme werden durch eine "falsche" Art der Anwendung verursacht, vielleicht finden wir es ja raus. Ich glaube schon, dass zu dünne Schnüre und auch Drall bei durchbindenden Benutzern ein Teil des Problems sein könnten. Mal sehen, vielleicht ziehe ich doch auch mal wieder mit meinem Exemplar los, aber statt 12er 18er drauf, und Wirbel.
Ob eine Kapselrolle in jede Angeltasche gehört ist fraglich, aber ich glaube sie gehört in jede Sammlung eines Tackleenthusiasten.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - wie findest Du die Schnurfreigabe, wie das Werfen mit der ABU? 
Gesetzt den Fall, daß der Köder mehrere Würfe übersteht und nicht jeder Wurf einen Fisch bringt wäre so ne Kapselrolle auch was für die Angelei mit Handschuh im Winter.


----------



## Andal

Zu den Abus kann ich wieder nix sagen. Die 507 (Svängsta) und die Premier habe ich wieder abgegeben. Ich bin halt DAMil, oder ein DAMist...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - wie findest Du die Schnurfreigabe, wie das Werfen mit der ABU?
> Gesetzt den Fall, daß der Köder mehrere Würfe übersteht und nicht jeder Wurf einen Fisch bringt wäre so ne Kapselrolle auch was für die Angelei mit Handschuh im Winter.



Genau das war seinerzeit der Gedanke, eine Handschuhbedienbare Rolle an meiner mysteriösen 0-Serienmatch für die feinste Posenangelei auf Nanoplötzen an winterlichen Teichen. Der Plan ist an mehreren Punkten gescheitert:

-Die empfindliche Rute verlangt Sorgfalt und Pflege, verwibbelt sich auch mal gerne mit der Schnur- Schlecht für winterliche Eishandschuhändchen. 
-Die Nadelöhrgrossen Ringe frieren sehr schnell zu

-Die Abu ist vollmetall, brr...
-Was nützt der Druckknpfmechanismus, wenn ich dann doch die FInger brauche, um einRostocker Toupet zu entfernen? Das bedeutet (unds ist in der Praxis geschehen) das Abbrechen des Angelns. 

-WInterunabhängig: Grade leichteste Posenmontagen sind mit der Kapsel wegen ihrer H-Spule schwer zu werfen, man braucht halt mehr Zugkräfte um die Schnur im WUrf von der Engen, tiefen Spule abziehen zu lassen. Diese Schnurfreigabeprobleme bei nur leichtem Zug gelten natürlich auch bei abtreibender Pose in nur schqwach strömenden Gewässern.
- Die leichten Montagen entwickeln auch beim Aufspulen kaum Wiederstand, ein weiterer Umstand der Schlaufen und Perücken begünstigt.

Oh, und da fällt mir grad ein -ist nur theoretisch, hatte noch keinen besseren Fisch mit der Kapsel: Kann die schmale Spule ohne echten Hub nicht auch dazu führen, das ähnlich wie bei Pins im Drill sich die Schnur in die unteren Lagen einbettet?


----------



## Minimax

Hier hab ich mal vor einiger Zeit auf meinem damaligen Kenntnisstand den Spulenmechnismus einer 501 als Bild eingestellt, sorry fürs unverschämte Selbstzitat, aber vielleicht sind die Bilder in der aktuellen Diskussion von Interesse. Beachtet bitte die gestrichelte Linie auf der Spule, sie gibt den werksseitig empfohlenen Füllstand an. Verglichen mit dem Achslochdurchmesser geht da schon einiges an Leine drauf.



Minimax schrieb:


> Traditonell sind Kapselrollen zarte Geschöpfe, für zarte Schnüre und Zarte Posen (Fangmaschine mal aussenvor). Ich hab auf meiner alten, aber gut überholten (courtesy Bimmelrudi/Wollebre) Kapseli 12er- eben in ihrer Rolle als leichte Stillwasser-Nahdistanz-wagglerhaspel. Ich würde -altes Thema zwischen uns- eine Hauptschnur fürs Posenangeln nicht über 16 wählen.
> Ich weiss nicht, wie die Spule bei dieser Rolle gebaut ist, bei den alten Abus sind sie extrem schmal und tief mit nem winzigen Arbor- die schlucken unglaubliche Mengen an Dünner Schnur, die niemals abgerufen werden. Und es ist ganz wichtig, das die Spulen voll sind, und nicht nur halbgefüllt. (Wie aktuell bei meinem Exemplar)
> Wenn Die Spule deiner Kapseli also ähnlich gebaut ist, würde ich erstmal großzügig backing draufhauen, und dann 100 m 14-16 (Generelles Trotting an der Fulda?)


----------



## Andal

Das mit dem fein und von zarter Natur der Kapselrolle hätte man mal dem Jan Eggers erzählen müssen. Der hat seit Jahr & Tag die 506 und die 507 auf seinen schweren Hechtruten.


----------



## geomas

^ und ^^ und ^^^Interessant!

Hmm, die Rolleninternen Verwicklungen hab ich ja bislang nur einmal (kürzlich) erleben und entfernen müssen.
Ich finde die 706 MkZwo gerade an den leichten, schnellen Matchen (eher Typ Stickfloatrute) passend. Das Auswerfen geht mit meinen Ruten auch bei leichteren Montagen ohne viel Schwung.
Die Verwicklung führe ich auf sehr haäufiges Angeln in der gleichen Kurzdistanz zurück, immer wieder ein ganz weicher Unterarmwurf der Montage auf etwa die gleiche Distanz, dazu die Bremse, die doch meist zu weich eingestellt ist.

Ich habe bislang ja nur einen kräftigeren Fisch (Karpfen) mit der ABU drillen dürfen, da seh ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Andal

Für meinen Geschmack habt ihr einfach zu dünne Schnüre drauf. 18er... 20er, dann funkt das problemlos.


----------



## Minimax

Ich sagte ja, damaliger Kenntnisstand- Ich stimme Dir zu, ich glaube grade die alten Abus, die aus den 60ern und 70ern stammen dürften besser mit 18er-20er funktionieren. DIese Durchmesser hatten ja damals ähnliche Tragkräfte wie die modernen 14etc und wurden in ähnlichen Aufgabenbereichen eingesetzt.


----------



## geomas

Dünne Schnüre zum Testen hab ich genug, 18-20er auch - mal sehen.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax hat das schon richtig erkannt. Die Engländer mit ihren Pfundangaben von anno dunnemals bringen da einiges an Verwirrung ins Spiel.


----------



## Andal

Und jetzt eine Gute Nacht, ihr lieben Brüder!


----------



## Minimax

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Huchen mit Heckbremse wird mal echt schwierig für ÖffÖff



Der Huchen oder die Heckbremse?


----------



## rhinefisher

Was ihr an den Kapseln so gut findet, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.
Wie der Andal schon sagte; dicke Schnur aufspulen!
Auf meiner habe ich 200lbs Leine drauf und wenig Probleme mit Perücken.
200lbs mag manchem etwas viel erscheinen, harmoniert aber sehr gut mit dem 80lbs Gerät.. .


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Huchen oder die Heckbremse?


Solche Trauma´s bekommt man, wenn man als kleines Kind mit Heckbremse vom Kuchen abgehalten wurde


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Und, jetzt ernsthaft der Hund hat heimlich Dein Tulip gefressen und du hattest die Schnur ganz von der Pin laufen lassen: Das nenn ich Konzentration auf die Posenspitze!
> hg
> Minimax


Ja, genau so war es. Ich hatte den Füllstand der Pin überschätzt und habe vor Schreck das Tulip beim zurücktreten vom Eimer in die Reichweite von Catinka gestoßen und sie, ganz unverschämter Opportunist, hat es sich reingeflammt.


Andal schrieb:


> Zu den Abus kann ich wieder nix sagen. Die 507 (Svängsta) und die Premier habe ich wieder abgegeben. Ich bin halt DAMil, oder ein DAMist...


Ich würde die Bezeichnung DAMent bevorzugen ^^


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was ihr an den Kapseln so gut findet, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.


Muss es auch nicht, das ist ja das schöne hier 

In der Anleitung zur Harrier steht: Immer unter Spannung einholen.
Erstmal schön dass es eine Anleitung gibt. Und dann erklärt sich die Rostocker Toupetbildung ganz von allein


----------



## rutilus69

Kaum ist man mal einen Tag nicht online, kommt man mit dem Lesen hier kaum hinterher
Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle!

Ich habe es am Wochenende auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Die Stelle am Kanal, an der das  Hegefischen stattfand war zwar recht idyllisch,aber durch die ständig wechselnde Strömung war das Angeln recht anstrengend. Dazu kam noch, dass ich mich für eine viel zu leichte Montage entschieden hatte. Neben ein paar einigermaßen vernünftigen Plötzen gab es nur Micro-Barsche und Ukeleis.
Allerdings wurde ich entgrundelt . Die Biester sind ja wirklich nervig. Aber was soll's, Fisch ist Fisch 

Kommt gut in die neue Woche!!


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...aw1L8e9c38Sg3mGesBfXPs9i&ust=1569309765779081


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber Kalle,  ich möchte dich von Herzen bitten nicht irgendwelche homophoben Googleergebnisse kommentarlos reinzuklatschen sondern, wenn es schon sein muss, die jeweiligen Seiten korrekt zu verlinken. Falls du nicht weisst wie das geht helfe ich dir gerne.


----------



## phirania

Na denn erklär mal....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

... genau,man muss mit der Zeit gehen ... oder der Herde.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In der Anleitung zur Harrier steht: Immer unter Spannung einholen.
> Erstmal schön dass es eine Anleitung gibt. Und dann erklärt sich die Rostocker Toupetbildung ganz von allein



Wobei das bei Statios ja auch nicht viel anders ist. Ne sehr leichte Montage oder gar freie Leine ohne Zug mit ner Statio einzukurbeln sorgt auch für ganz nette Knäuelbildung, mindestens für nen lockeres Wickelbild mit abstehenden Schlaufen.
Vor allem dann wenn die Schnur grad erst aufgespult wurde und keine Zeit hatte, sich dem Spulendurchmesser anzuschmiegen.
Ich lasse von daher neue aufgespulte Schnur immer 1-2 Tage erstmal auf der Spule einschlummern, bevor ich damit gedenke fischen zu gehen. Und am Wasser wird dann auch erstmal mehrere Male mit nem Gewicht einfach rausgedonnert, das sorgt ungemein für Harmonie zwischen Schnur und Spule.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was ihr an den Kapseln so gut findet, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.
> Wie der Andal schon sagte; dicke Schnur aufspulen!
> Auf meiner habe ich 200lbs Leine drauf und wenig Probleme mit Perücken.
> 200lbs mag manchem etwas viel erscheinen, harmoniert aber sehr gut mit dem 80lbs Gerät.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330255



Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal einen guten Kampfgurt empfehlen?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Kalle,  ich möchte dich von Herzen bitten nicht irgendwelche homophoben Googleergebnisse kommentarlos reinzuklatschen sondern, wenn es schon sein muss, die jeweiligen Seiten korrekt zu verlinken. Falls du nicht weisst wie das geht helfe ich dir gerne.


...der Krieg gegen die Jubelperser ... icke fühl mir so erinnert.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal einen guten Kampfgurt empfehlen?


 Oder ein Bild von dem Beluga im Rhein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier beißt heute alles mögliche nur kein Kauli bis jetzt.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Haufenweise Nanobärsche....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und Nanogüstern.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hahaha.... spricht man vom Deibel issa nicht weit......klein aber der Zielfisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eine Nummer größer....


----------



## Tobias85

So Jungs, Petris gehen erstmal an El Potto, phirania, rutilus und den Professor!

@Kochtopf: Schöner Bericht zum Rollen-Auftakt! Wenn ich so lese, was der Rest der Ükel zu den Kapselrollen schreibt, dann dürfte sie bei Normalwasserstand und Hochwasser mit entsprechendem Zug auf die Montage ja deutlich weniger toupetieren. Freu mich jedenfalls auf deine zukünftigen Berichte zur Kapselrolle.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Freu mich jedenfalls auf deine zukünftigen Berichte zur Kapselrolle



ABU 506 mit 0,25 Monoschnur, 8gr. Pose an der 5mtr. Stipprute keine Probleme. Mit dünnerer Schnur auch nur "Rostocker Toupet". Aber wenn man es raus hat, nimmt man einfach dickere Schnur.


----------



## Kochtopf

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> ... genau,man muss mit der Zeit gehen ... oder der Herde.


Hat wer gesagt 'Affe, meld' dich'?

@phirania ich schreib dir ne Anleitung, kommt heut Abend


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal einen guten Kampfgurt empfehlen?



Hehe - wozu Kampfgurt?
Das ist ganz offizielles Karpfengerät..
Und meine Zielfische sind nichtmal halb so groß wie Karpfen..


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine Nummer größer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330266


Petri Prof.Schöne Ecke wo du da Angelst.


----------



## Andal

Bei Kampfgurt muss ich immer gleich an seidene Leibriemen denken und an Helden, die aus dem Stand in den dritten Stock, oder über Hausdächer springen. Und immer den grimmig-lüsternen Blick nach der schmachtenden Schönheit mit den Mandelaugen gerichtet.


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hehe - wozu Kampfgurt?
> Das ist ganz offizielles Karpfengerät..



Und ich dachte, wir könnten demnächst einen Fangbericht über die Riesenbarbe von dir erhalten, Ausrüstung würde passen. Und dass sie ja auch Siamkarpfen genannt wird, paßt auch das offizielle Karpfengerät.

Bericht aber bitte mit Bild

_Edit Rekord liegt bei 150 kg, werden aber doppelt so schwer lt. Wiki._


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist nicht wirklich ne Angelrolle..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hahaha.... spricht man vom Deibel issa nicht weit......klein aber der Zielfisch.


das ist übrigens sowas wie angewandte banale Magie ...

Petri, du hast ihn gefunden!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat wer gesagt 'Affe, meld' dich'?



Ach herrje,was spielst Du hier eigentlich für ne Rolle ? Der Ermahner,der andere belehrt wie sie zu denken haben?


----------



## Kochtopf

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Ach herrje,was spielst Du hier eigentlich für ne Rolle ? Der Ermahner,der andere belehrt wie sie zu denken haben?


Nein, der der den Mund aufmacht wenn ihm wer oder was auf die Testikel geht. Und damit viel Spaß im Off, ich defäkiere nicht wo ich esse


----------



## rhinefisher

Kurze Zündschnur??


----------



## geomas

Mein Tag war ereignisarm: ich war gar nicht pietschen, zu lahm der Kopf, zu schwer die Arme. 

Aber online-Shopping geht noch: ne moderne 15ft-Posenrute (Steck) zu einem günstigen Preis ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Aber online-Shopping geht noch: ne *moderne 15ft*-Posenrute (Steck) *zu einem günstigen Preis* ist auf dem Weg.




Ein bisschen genauer bitte.


----------



## geomas

Greys Toreon Tactical Float - hab die zu einem vergleichsweise günstigen Kurs entdeckt.
Ich hab ja bereits eine 2teilige 10ft-Posenrute dieses Herstellers und finde die richtig gut.
Von Maver (uk) gibts übrigens auch sehr feine* lange Posenrute zum Stecken...

*) Betonung auf fein, wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ABU 506 mit 0,25 Monoschnur, 8gr. Pose an der 5mtr. Stipprute keine Probleme. Mit dünnerer Schnur auch nur "Rostocker Toupet". Aber wenn man es raus hat, nimmt man einfach dickere Schnur.




Pardon - ich seh nicht ganz durch: hast Du ne „historische” ABU 506 oder ne aktuelle  Mk. II?
Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg mit der Combo - bei welchen Gelegenheiten bringst Du sie zum Einsatz?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Greys Toreon Tactical Float



Interessant.
Muss ich mal gurgeln....


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> *Greys Toreon Tactical Float*



Alter Angeber!


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Professor Tinca

Da gibts ja n Video drüber.

Die scheint echt fein zu sein.
Ne richtige Kütfischpeitsche - perfekt für fette Kaulis.

Und hübsch.


----------



## geomas

Haha, das „Tactical” im Namen ist für mich eigentlich KO-Kriterium. Hab ne ganz große Ausnahme gemacht.
Ich kaufe üblicherweise aus Prinzip weder taktische Taschenlampen noch taktische Unterwäsche noch taktische Brillenputztücher, weil ich ein zutiefst friedfertiger Mensch bin.

...und @Professor Tinca : danke für die optisch schön verpackte Anregung in Sachen Kauli-Angelei!


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Greys Toreon Tactical Float - hab die zu einem vergleichsweise günstigen Kurs entdeckt.
> Ich hab ja bereits eine 2teilige 10ft-Posenrute dieses Herstellers und finde die richtig gut.
> Von Maver (uk) gibts übrigens auch sehr feine* lange Posenrute zum Stecken...
> 
> *) Betonung auf fein, wenn ich das richtig sehe



Ich dachte Du suchst noch nach einer langen Telematch?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du suchst noch nach einer langen Telematch?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Lieber Heinz, das wurde mir ja von einem gewissen Herren @rhinefisher ausgeredet (Zitat: „Vergiß es - da gibt es nichts wirklich gutes.”). 
Ich meinte, mal was von längeren (ab 4,50m) guten Telematchen gelesen zu haben, wurde aber nicht fündig. So 100-prozentig warm werde ich mit Bolos momentan nicht.

Die Angelei mit meiner jetzigen, alten „Made by Tri-Cast”-Matche macht so viel Spaß, daß ich mal ne moderne Rute probieren möchte.
Und das Preisniveau sollte doch eindeutig unterhalb der absoluten Edelruten liegen, deshalb meine Wahl.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Alter Angeber!



Die Acolyte Plus oder Ultra in 15ft sind aktuell etwa 3-4x so teuer wie „meine” 15ft Greys.
Wobei ich vermute und hoffe, daß alle erwähnten Ruten den Preis auch wert sind.



Nachtrag: die schwarz-pinke 3m-Stippe der bekannten Marke „Fladen”, die ich in Schweden in der ICA-Kinderabteilung für ca. 7€ gekauft hat, ist den Preis übrigens auch wert und macht beim Köfi-Stippen richtig Spaß.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die Acolyte Plus oder Ultra in 15ft sind aktuell etwa 3-4x so teuer wie „meine” 15ft Greys.



Wat????
Wie günstig hast du die denn bekommen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Acolyte ~250 mit Versand:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Drennan-Aco...hash=item1a5cc21383:m:mODcujIYf5ilAgrhtnDf9Fg


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat????
> Wie günstig hast du die denn bekommen?



Knapp 77€, allerding zzgl. kräftig Versand aus GB. Ist die 15ft-Variante.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab ja letztes von einer kaputten Korum Rute, bezogen bei AD, berichtet. War ja so überrascht, dass sie mit einen kostenlosen Rücksendeschein gegeben haben und das ich schon seit ein paar Wochen auf Feedback warte. Daher hab ich gestern eine kleine freundliche Nachfrage gestartet und bekam prompt heute morgen eine Antwort. Die Dame vom Service bedankte sich überschwenglich für meine Geduld und berichtete dass noch kein Feedback von Korum da wäre, daher hat sie eine priority Order mit einer neuen Rute aufgesetzt und bat mich nur noch um ein wenig Geduld, eine neue Rute wäre auf dem Weg  Daher muss ich Angling Direct hier echt mal lobenswert erwähnen, kauft Angling Direct Ruten, Angling Direct Müsli, ach einfach alles


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das geht ja echt wenn man guckt was die hier kostet:
https://pro-fishing.de/Greys-Toreon-Tactical-Float-15-ft


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Pardon - ich seh nicht ganz durch: hast Du ne „historische” ABU 506 oder ne aktuelle  Mk. II?
> Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg mit der Combo - bei welchen Gelegenheiten bringst Du sie zum Einsatz?



Nein, keine moderne MK2, sondern eine alte , mindestens  wenn nicht noch älter. Die sitzt an einer Cormoran Black King, ursprünglich 5,20 mtr., jetzt noch 4,70 mtr. Für mich ist sie die beste Cormoran-Rute, die ich je hatte, weil sie eine kurze Teilung hat und als Tele immerhin 8 Ringe. Und sie ist ein typisches Mädchen für Alles, was mit der Pose geangelt werden kann. Und mit 25er Schnur habe ich auch keine Probleme, da die Länge der Rute die schlechte Bremse der ABU wieder aufhebt.

Edit: Die fehlender 70 cm  des Griffstückes habe ich selber vernichtet, Schuhgröße 43.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Wobei ich vermute und hoffe, daß alle erwähnten Ruten den Preis auch wert sind.



Ich bin sicher Du wirst von der Toreon angetan sein, du hast ja gute Erfahrungen mit der Firma gesammelt. Ich habe ne 13er TXL Float von denen, bei 
Karpfengefahr, und das ist ne tolle Rute. (Mag auch meine GR30, aber die ist ja eher nicht vergleichbar)

Was wiegt denn die 15er Toreon?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher Du wirst von der Toreon angetan sein, du hast ja gute Erfahrungen mit der Firma gesammelt. Ich habe ne 13er TXL Float von denen, bei
> Karpfengefahr, und das ist ne tolle Rute. (Mag auch meine GR30, aber die ist ja eher nicht vergleichbar)
> 
> Was wiegt denn die 15er Toreon?



Ich glaube so etwa 230g, es ist keine federleichte Rute. Und es schwirren sehr viele fehlerhafte Infos durch das WWW.
Von der TXL-Serie hab ich die 10ft (auch zum Discount-Preis erstanden) und finde die absolut prima. 
Leider ist bei der Firma irgendwie der Wurm drin, hoffentlich kommen die Friedfisch-mäßig wieder auf die Beine.

So, erst mal sehen, ob die Rute heil ankommt.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, keine moderne MK2, sondern eine alte , mindestens  wenn nicht noch älter. Die sitzt an einer Cormoran Black King, ursprünglich 5,20 mtr., jetzt noch 4,70 mtr. Für mich ist sie die beste Cormoran-Rute, die ich je hatte, weil sie eine kurze Teilung hat und als Tele immerhin 8 Ringe. Und sie ist ein typisches Mädchen für Alles, was mit der Pose geangelt werden kann. Und mit 25er Schnur habe ich auch keine Probleme, da die Länge der Rute die schlechte Bremse der ABU wieder aufhebt.
> 
> Edit: Die fehlender 70 cm  des Griffstückes habe ich selber vernichtet, Schuhgröße 43.



Danke für die Infos und viel Freude an der Combo weiterhin! 

Und Nachtrag: ich bin effizienter als Du, kann auch mit Schuhgröße 42 Ruten und Kescherstiele vernichten...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Leider ist bei der Firma irgendwie der Wurm drin, hoffentlich kommen die Friedfisch-mäßig wieder auf die Beine.


DIe Toreon Serie ist ein guter (Neu)Anfang, und gibt ja noch so einiges älteres auf dem Markt. Aber ich fürchte sie werdens bei den Toreons als 
Minimalabdeckung des Marktsegments belassen.
Und sie machen natürlich die bestesten Madendosen der Welt.

Sehr cool fänd ichs, wenn die Shimanos ihre Purist Ruten wieder auf Kiel legen würden, du sollen toll gewesen sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos und viel Freude an der Combo weiterhin!



Danke, werde ich haben, vor allem, weil ich die Rute schon seit Anfang der 80er Jahre im Gebrauch habe. Sieht zwar jetzt etwas verboten aus, Sektkorken als Rutenabschluß und Original-Fuji-Rollenhalter mit Schweißband festgemacht, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1  - ich habe mal etwas gestöbert und Anregungen für Deine Wand-Angelei zusammengestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier angelt James Robbins (ehemals Shakespeare, jetzt Cadence) am Fluß mit einer modernen Wand.
> 
> https://www.cadencefishing.co.uk/20...anal-bream-with-the-cadence-cr10-1-10ft-wand/
> Alan Barnes angelt mit einer modernen Wand auf Kanal-Brassen (wie üblich mit sehr dünner Schnur)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Robbins mit einer Cadence-Wand am winterlichen Kanal (interessantes zur Montage, Knoten...)
> 
> Die alte Wand ist (glaub ich) noch feiner als die späteren Modelle. Also wirklich etwas für ganz dünne Schnur, feine Haken.


Danke Geo für die Inspiration. Habe mir die Videos mit Begeisterung angesehen. Schade das sie auf Englisch sind. Mit meiner Englischkenntnis konnte ich nur wenig aufschnappen. 
Aber da liegst du richtig. Die alte Shakespeare Wand ist ein leichtes, feines Gerät für kleinste Fische mit ultra-leichter Montage. Wird sicherlich Spaß machen, sie zu fischen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Das ist auch das typische Setup für die englischen und irischen Flüsschen und Flüsse, die irgendwo immer ein lauschiges Eckerl bieten. To fish on, what ever swims along. Ich mag das sehr. So wie auch die Mach1 und 2 sehr liebenswerte Ruten sind. Nicht wirklich teuer, aber brave Arbeitstiere, ohne irgendwie plump zu sein.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch das typische Setup für die englischen und irischen Flüsschen und Flüsse, die irgendwo immer ein lauschiges Eckerl bieten. To fish on, what ever swims along. Ich mag das sehr. So wie auch die Mach1 und 2 sehr liebenswerte Ruten sind. Nicht wirklich teuer, aber brave Arbeitstiere, ohne irgendwie plump zu sein.



Ne wirklich leichte Grundrute von 2,70 bis 3m ist, sofern man nicht nur an reißenden Flüssen oder an riesigen Seen ohne Struktur am Ufer lebt und angelt, ja fast „Grundausstattung” zu nennen. Hier und da mag eine kürzere oder längere Rute von Vorteil sein.
Zum Glück gibt es ja noch ne halbwegs brauchbare Auswahl in diesem Sektor.

Hab gerade relativ günstige „Bomb”-Ruten mit feinen Quivertips von 0,25 und 0,5 oz (9ft) und 0,5 und 0,75 oz (10ft-Modell) entdeckt.
Ob auch die Aktion dieser Ruten zur ganz feinen Angelei paßt, weiß ich jetzt leider nicht.


----------



## Andal

Genau deswegen gefallen mir die Videos von Mark Edwin so. Fast nix dabei und ohne jeden größeren Aufwand. Und was der da aus diesem wirklich traumhaft schönen Bach zieht, ist wirklich aller Ehren wert!


----------



## geomas

^ Seh ich ganz genauso. Nur falls jemand danach sucht:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS_HiqBbUxpOV_8G6vaBgrA 
Mark Erdwins Youtube-Kanal


----------



## Andal

Bei dem gefällt mir vor allem, wie er eingangs jedes Films ewig aufzählt, was er alles an Ködern dabei hat und dann fischt er durchgehend seinen L0bw0rm. Und wie er gleich einem Buddha im Dreck sitzt. Stur, stoisch und zufrieden.


----------



## Andal

Ich hab mal ein wenig bei AD gestöbert. Irgendwie verstehe ich da den Hype nicht so ganz. Die Preise sind unseren ziemlich gleich, die Hälfte ist nicht auf Lager und es besteht immer die Gefahr, dass es mit dem Versand nicht ganz so reibungslos funktioniert. Also alles in allem nicht das, was mich so richtig zum Kauf animiert.


----------



## Tricast

Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Winkelpicker- einer Wand- und einer Bombrute?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube 'Wand'ist da nur der Rutenname (wie Carpgangsta, ANSITZWUNDER o.ä) ansonsten habe ich den Eindruck dass Bomben und picker Synonym genutzt werden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Winkelpicker- einer Wand- und einer Bombrute?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz




Für mich genauso wie Medium Feeder zu Methodfeeder usw.

Ich kaufe "Zitterspitzenrute" immer nur nach dem benötigten Wurfgewicht und nicht danach was draufsteht - kann aber aber sein dass ich damit nicht ganz modern bin.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Winkelpicker- einer Wand- und einer Bombrute?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Wie @Kochtopf schon schrieb, fast das gleiche.  Bombruten ( engl. Bomb: Blei in Bombenform ) sind für ein kleines Blei gedacht, also wie Method-Feederruten in leicht. Und Winkelpicker sind ja Feederrruten auch in der leichter Ausführung. Man kann sie eigentlich für das gleiche gebrauchen.


----------



## Racklinger

Wenn ich dass richtig verstanden habe, haben die Method-Ruten eher eine parabolische Aktion. Die "normalen" Feeder-Ruten eher Semi-Parabolisch. (Je nach Rute halt)
Obwohl ich die Kommentare in den ganzen Videos zum Method-Fischen nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, warum eine Parabolische Rute verwendet wird.
"Da das Vorfach so kurz ist, gibt die sich bis ins Handstück durchbiegende Rute den nötigen Puffer, dass kein Fisch aussteigt"
Man fischt doch eh mit monofiler Hauptschnur  da ist es doch schnurzpiepescheißegalschlagmichtotweißdergeier wie lange das Vorfach ist, die Hauptschnur puffert doch mit. 
Hab ich da jetzt einen Logikfehler oder diese "Experten". (Und zwar durch die Bank, der gleiche Grund in mehreren Videos)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es gibt auch viele "normale" Feederruten die mehr oder weniger parabol sind. Die sind ja nicht alle gleich.
Man nimmt einfach die, die einem von der Aktion und WG zusagt und gut isses.


----------



## Tricast

Ich war am Sonntag beim Herbstangeln vom Verein. Es war mehr schlecht als recht. Mit der 0,5 oz. Glasspitze waren die Bisse nicht zu erkennen. Die Fische nuckelten nur am Köder und blieben einfach stehen. Mein Nebenmann (saß allerdings auf einem angefütterten Platz) zog 6,5 kg und ich nur 1,6. Ich denke der Unterschied war die Empfindlichkeit der Spitze. Er angelte mit 0,25 oz. Spitzen. Ich habe schon danach gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden und jetzt schreibt Geomas auch noch das er eine Bomb gefunden hat mit genau diesen leichten Spitzen und noch bezahlbar. Alles was ich finden konnte waren Ruten die mit min. 0,5 oz. Spitzen ausgeliefert werden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag beim Herbstangeln vom Verein. Es war mehr schlecht als recht. Mit der 0,5 oz. Glasspitze waren die Bisse nicht zu erkennen. Die Fische nuckelten nur am Köder und blieben einfach stehen. Mein Nebenmann (saß allerdings auf einem angefütterten Platz) zog 6,5 kg und ich nur 1,6. Ich denke der Unterschied war die Empfindlichkeit der Spitze. Er angelte mit 0,25 oz. Spitzen. Ich habe schon danach gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden und jetzt schreibt Geomas auch noch das er eine Bomb gefunden hat mit genau diesen leichten Spitzen und noch bezahlbar. Alles was ich finden konnte waren Ruten die mit min. 0,5 oz. Spitzen ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Shimano hat solche Spitzen auch im Programm
https://www.hertog-hengelsport.nl/shimano-feedertip-glass-0-25-oz-sgsd
https://www.fishingfield.eu/feeder-tip-shimano-super-tip-ax-sgsd/pBJ0004

Beim Schlögl solltest die auch bekommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie @Kochtopf schon schrieb, fast das gleiche.  Bombruten ( engl. Bomb: Blei in Bombenform ) sind für ein kleines Blei gedacht, also wie Method-Feederruten in leicht. Und Winkelpicker sind ja Feederrruten auch in der leichter Ausführung. Man kann sie eigentlich für das gleiche gebrauchen.



Winkelpicker = Extrem leichte Grundruten mir sehr geringem Wurfgewicht und kurzer Länge (Schrote werfen im Nahbereich)

Bombrute= mittelweicher Blank, etwas längere Rute für das schwere Winkelpickern auf Entfernung (Wurfgewichte wie Tellerbleie, *Bombs*, Würfel) (diese Ruten sind am dichtesten dran fürs Method Feedern)

Feederruten = lange, steife, harte Ruten (kein Pörnchen) für das Werfen von Körben auf Distanz ( ab 60g Wurfgewicht, bei Wind und Wetter, bis zum Horizont, wo Picker und Bomb scheitern)


----------



## Tricast

Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt habe ich die Spitzen mit eurer Hilfe auch gefunden. Was ist denn eine Wand?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Wand ist englisch für Zauberstab und so hieß die Rute


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Was ist denn *eine* Wand?
> Gruß Heinz



Heinz, Du Fuchs! Natürlich ein vertikales Architekturelement. Mehrere davon bilden einen sogenannten "Raum".

Herzliches Petri zum Herbstangeln- ich müsste mir auch mal eine wirklich feine Spitze besorgen, meine 0,75er Carbon erzeugen zur zeit nur verschreckte Zupfer..
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Shimano hat solche Spitzen auch im Programm
> https://www.hertog-hengelsport.nl/shimano-feedertip-glass-0-25-oz-sgsd
> https://www.fishingfield.eu/feeder-tip-shimano-super-tip-ax-sgsd/pBJ0004



Lieber Bimmelrudi,
vielen Dank für Die Links -das sind auch in meinem Fall genau die richtigen, da ich welche für meine Aernos eben von dieser Firma und mit dem schmalen Durchmesser 
suche. 
Und natürlich mal wieder einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die sehr gute Firma Shimano, die erneut den Minimax-Preis der Woche in der Kategorie "Kreative Preisgestaltung für Ersatzteile" abstaubt, weiter so, meine Herren, da geht noch was!


----------



## Tricast

Minimax, jetzt bin ich schlauer! Aber wir sind hier ja nicht im ersten Semester Architektur sondern im ersten Semester "Angeln" für Anfänger.

LIebe Grüße nach Berlin Heinz

PS.: Was ist denn mit dem Päckchen was nicht angekommen sein soll?


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Was ist denn mit dem Päckchen was nicht angekommen sein soll?



Trotz Nachforschungen bliebs verschwunden. Ich habe bereits für die nächste Bauserie ein Ersatzexemplar für Dich eingeplant, allerdings ists zur Zeit leider fraglich wann ich zum Basteln kommen werde.


----------



## Tricast

Danke für auf die Sprünge helfen Kochtopf. Aber ist nicht jede besonders leichte Rute ein Zauberstab? Ich bin ja nur über diese drei Begriffe gestolpert. Ist eine "Wand" jetzt noch leichter als ein Winklepicker?

Liebe Grüße nach Nordhessen
Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Trotz Nachforschungen bliebs verschwunden. Ich habe bereits für die nächste Bauserie ein Ersatzexemplar für Dich eingeplant, allerdings ists zur Zeit leider fraglich wann ich zum Basteln kommen werde.



Die Post ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag beim Herbstangeln vom Verein. Es war mehr schlecht als recht. Mit der 0,5 oz. Glasspitze waren die Bisse nicht zu erkennen. Die Fische nuckelten nur am Köder und blieben einfach stehen. Mein Nebenmann (saß allerdings auf einem angefütterten Platz) zog 6,5 kg und ich nur 1,6. Ich denke der Unterschied war die Empfindlichkeit der Spitze. Er angelte mit 0,25 oz. Spitzen. Ich habe schon danach gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden und jetzt schreibt Geomas auch noch das er eine Bomb gefunden hat mit genau diesen leichten Spitzen und noch bezahlbar. Alles was ich finden konnte waren Ruten die mit min. 0,5 oz. Spitzen ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Wir haben unser Fischen am Samstag, beissen die Fische grad echt so spitz? Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mit der Glasfaserspitze zu feedern (ist glaub ich 1 oz. ) 
Hmmm muss ich doch die leichte Carbon hernehmen, kommt halt auf den Wind an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die Acolyte Plus oder Ultra in 15ft sind aktuell etwa 3-4x so teuer wie „meine” 15ft Greys.
> Wobei ich vermute und hoffe, daß alle erwähnten Ruten den Preis auch wert sind.


Ich kenne die Greys Toreon Tactical Float 15ft nicht und drück dir den Daumen! 
Das ist die mit Sicherheit leichtere straffere 13ft




Zum herumstehen, weil doch nicht richtig konveniert (träge,schwippig), ist der Invest aber sicher zu schade,
von daher ein gutes Händchen beim Inspizieren und auch das mutige Entscheiden über ein schnelles "Bleibt oder Geht wieder". Das Danebenhalten einer anderen guten Rute zum A-B Vergleich hilft ungemein.
Ich schaffe das oft in einer 1/4h und packe wieder ein. 

Wie gerade eben, das Stöckchen ist aber leider kaputt mit einer Teilung zuviel angekommen.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Winkelpicker- einer Wand- und einer Bombrute?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Im Prinzip wurde ja alles schon erklärt. "Wand" bezeichnet die Ruten, die WG mäßig zwischen dem brit. Picker und der Bomb liegen. Leicht, parabolisch und eigentlich speziell für die Teiche mit gutem Besatz gemacht. Das geht aber mittlerweile so kunterbunt darüber, dass ich auch nur noch unter völliger Mißachtung der Beschriftungen einkaufe. - Ganz nach eigenem Empfinden.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn ihr es ultimativ leicht und sensibel haben wollt, dann nehmt eine gute Vertikalrute fürs Hebefischen auf Renken, z.B. eine von Stucki.


----------



## rhinefisher

Echt jetzt? 25€ für ne Bibberspitze??
Dafür gibt es ja schon ganze Angelruten...
Ohne mich!


----------



## Andal

Stucki... Schweiz... da is nix mit billig.


----------



## pennfanatic

stimmt auffallend.
sind teuer aber auch sehr gut!


----------



## Andal

Ich kenne im Renkenbereich keine Marke, abgesehen von einigen noch teureren Custom Herstellern, die an Stucki herankommt.

Und bevor jetzt geschrieen wird, wir sind hier beim Ükel. Probiert es mal mit der feinen Hegene auf Rotaugen - das klappt vorzüglichst!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Probiert es mal mit der feinen Hegene auf Rotaugen - das klappt vorzüglichst!



die Montagen sind nur nicht überall immer erlaubt, und wenn doch, muß man gefährlichst aufpassen.
Gab hier letztes Jahr erst Experten, die damit gezielt auf Barsch gingen....war kein ganz billiges Vergnügen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330218
> 
> Die Gute ist mittlerweile gut 20 Jahre alt und immernoch sehr gut.



Gab es die Ruten in unterschiedlichen Größen?? Und wieviel sollte man ausgeben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gab es die Ruten in unterschiedlichen Größen?? Und wieviel sollte man ausgeben.



Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, gab es diese Ruten sowohl als Tele- wie auch als Steckruten. Die Ruten waren damals schon gemarkt als Zielfischruten, also von Weißfisch bis Hecht gab es quasi die ganze Bandbreite.
Die von mir gezeigte war das Weißfischmodell mit WG 5-20g in 3,90m als Telemodell und war damit auch die längste dieses Typus.
Was man dafür heute ausgeben könnte/sollte/darf kann ich nicht sagen, ist halt alles auch eine Frage von Angebot/Nachfrage sowie Erhaltungszustand, hinzukommt sicher bei dem einen oder anderen möglichen Interessenten dann sicherlich auch Liebelei oder Sammelleidenschaft.
Ich kann dir nur sagen was ich damals 1998 für bezahlt habe. Es war 1998 bereits das Vorserienmodell und stand als Einzelstück im Kasseler Angelladen, nur dadurch konnte ich es deutlich unter 300,-DM damals drücken. Es waren die ersten Modelle mit Coramid-Technology, die Nachfolgeserien waren optisch weit nimmer so nett anzuschauen und hatten auch bereits schlechteren Kork (kein AAA, eher kantig geformt) als Griff verarbeitet. Inwiefern die technisch gleich, besser oder schlechter waren kann ich mangels Vergleichsstücke nicht sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur sagen was ich damals 1998 für bezahlt habe. Es war 1998 bereits das Vorserienmodell und stand als Einzelstück im Kasseler Angelladen, nur dadurch konnte ich es deutlich unter 300,-DM damals drücken. Es waren die ersten Modelle mit Coramid-Technology


Diese erste Serie Cormoran Blackstar CM waren wirklich sehr teuer, ich habe eine 3m 20-50g irgendwann ~ 95-98 gekauft, war 249 DM nach kräftigem handeln von etwa 289 beim Moritz Hude dann. Bekam ich aus dem Hinterregal verschwörerisch herbeigeholt und empfohlen, weil ich über 1000 Teleruten durchgewackelt und durchgeklappert hatte (abgeblich über 50000 Ruten in den Regalwänden) und die Teles (mir) fast alle viel zu viel Klapperspiel hatten. 
War aber gleichzeitig meine letzte gezielt gekaufte kurze Tele, weil Funktion war wirklich fast so gut wie Steck und P/L eben erheblich schlechter (doppelt teuer etwa). 
Ich will die immer nochmal aufmotzen, was die Ringe vorne betrifft, da mangelt es an den Abständen. 
Trotzdem gibt es wohl keine Hohlrohr-Telerute, die von den Teilen her noch besser verarbeitet ist und besser sitzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? 25€ für ne Bibberspitze??
> Dafür gibt es ja schon ganze Angelruten...
> Ohne mich!


Sagen wir mal eine halbe Angelrute, aber samt 2 oder 3 Einsteckspitzen  

Solch' Preise sind für mich auch übertrieben.

Ganz weich im Minikraftbereich ist aber eigentlich von den Materialanforderungen her nicht so schwer selber zu bauen, ich werde mal analysieren und sammeln, was da alles so jenseits vom Strohhalm bis hin zum steifen Stahldraht für in Frage kommt.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Bimmelrudi @Nordlichtangler  Danke für eure Kommentare, dann fahre ich nachher los und schaue mir mal ein Pärchen an. Mal sehen was es wird, melde mich später mal dazu.
Heckbremsrollen gehören mit dazu, kann man aber leider nicht erkennen.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> die Montagen sind nur nicht überall immer erlaubt, und wenn doch, muß man gefährlichst aufpassen.
> Gab hier letztes Jahr erst Experten, die damit gezielt auf Barsch gingen....war kein ganz billiges Vergnügen.


Ich gehe ja mal davon aus, dass sich alle Brüder an das halten, was ihre örtlichen Bestimmungen hergeben!


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag beim Herbstangeln vom Verein. Es war mehr schlecht als recht. Mit der 0,5 oz. Glasspitze waren die Bisse nicht zu erkennen. Die Fische nuckelten nur am Köder und blieben einfach stehen. Mein Nebenmann (saß allerdings auf einem angefütterten Platz) zog 6,5 kg und ich nur 1,6. Ich denke der Unterschied war die Empfindlichkeit der Spitze. Er angelte mit 0,25 oz. Spitzen. Ich habe schon danach gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden und jetzt schreibt Geomas auch noch das er eine Bomb gefunden hat mit genau diesen leichten Spitzen und noch bezahlbar. Alles was ich finden konnte waren Ruten die mit min. 0,5 oz. Spitzen ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Petri heil, Heinz, auch wenn Du Dir mehr gewünscht hast.

Die von mir erwähnte Rute ist die Leeda Concept Gt Bomb - die gibts hier und da relativ günstig (40-45€, auch bei deutschen Händlern).
Das 9ft-Modell kommt wohl mit 0,25er und 0,5er Spitzen, die 10ft-Variante mit 0,5 und 0,75. 
Leeda selbst (der Name soll wohl an „Leader” erinnern) hat die Spitzen auch solo (sehr günstig) im Programm. 
Zum Durchmesser der Bibberspitzen kann ich nichts sagen, auch zu den Ruten selbst nix, hab sie nur eben gesehen und dachte _*aha*_!

Cadence Fishing hat ne 10ft-Wand, die wohl mit 0,25, 0,5 und 0,75oz-Spitzen aus Glasfiber kommt. 
Die Spitzen sind nicht unterschiedlich stark, sondern unterschiedlich gekürzt und erhalten so ihre jeweilige „Aktion”.
Der Produktmanager von Cadence UK, James Robbins, war früher bei Shakespeare und auch im „Superteam” (diesen Namen trugen denn auch verschiedene Ruten und Rollen). Da hat er den Namen „Wand” gleich mitgenommen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein wenig bei AD gestöbert. Irgendwie verstehe ich da den Hype nicht so ganz. Die Preise sind unseren ziemlich gleich, die Hälfte ist nicht auf Lager und es besteht immer die Gefahr, dass es mit dem Versand nicht ganz so reibungslos funktioniert. Also alles in allem nicht das, was mich so richtig zum Kauf animiert.



Hype? 
Den Hype hab ich wohl verpennt. 
AD hat einige interessante Sachen im Programm, die es in D offiziell nicht gibt (Stichwort „Harrier”-Kapselrolle - die war dort nun wirklich sehr günstig) und auch teilweise reizvoll bepreiste Restposten.
Das die kein Vollsortiment (zum Beispiel: alle Drennan-Haken in allen Größen) haben, ist leider so und ebenfalls leider kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Ab 35€ verschicken die kostenlos nach D - das ist schon mal ne Ansage.
Ich hab 2x bei denen bestellt und beide Male lief alles problemlos, wenn auch nicht supersuperschnell.


----------



## Andal

Das wäre so eine vertrauenswürdige deutsche Adresse...

https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/angelruten/leeda-angelruten


----------



## Andal

Schnell ist so ein Knackpunkt bei mir. Wenn ich heute was bestelle, dann will ich es gestern haben!


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Greys Toreon Tactical Float 15ft nicht und drück dir den Daumen!
> Das ist die mit Sicherheit leichtere straffere 13ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum herumstehen, weil doch nicht richtig konveniert (träge,schwippig), ist der Invest aber sicher zu schade,
> von daher ein gutes Händchen beim Inspizieren und auch das mutige Entscheiden über ein schnelles "Bleibt oder Geht wieder". Das Danebenhalten einer anderen guten Rute zum A-B Vergleich hilft ungemein.
> Ich schaffe das oft in einer 1/4h und packe wieder ein.
> 
> Wie gerade eben, das Stöckchen ist aber leider kaputt mit einer Teilung zuviel angekommen.




Danke, die Rute soll schon am Donnerstag kommen, ich bin sehr gespannt. 
Als Vergleich habe ich ja die alte „Edel-Matchrute” in fast identischer Länge sowie natürlich kürzere Matchruten.
Schade, daß Du Bruch geliefert bekommen hast - hoffentlich klärt sich das.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Schnell ist so ein Knackpunkt bei mir. Wenn ich heute was bestelle, dann will ich es gestern haben!


Samstag Abend bestellt, Donnerstag da... für aus UK schon sehr in Ordnung wie ich finde.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Schnell ist so ein Knackpunkt bei mir. Wenn ich heute was bestelle, dann will ich es gestern haben!




Haha, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. 
Das diverse Zubehör für meinen Feederchair ist schon ne Weile hier, nur der zuvor bestellte Stuhl hing irgendwo als Klappstuhl in einem GLS-Lager oder sonstwo herum.
Heute kam das Teil und ich bin nach einer Sitz- , Montage- und Trageprobe ganz angetan.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir freuen uns über ein Review zu deinem neuen Stuhl, geomir!


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie @Kochtopf  Und Winkelpicker sind ja Feederrruten auch in der leichter Ausführung. Man kann sie eigentlich für das gleiche gebrauchen.



Watt??? 
Geht's noch.
Einer Pickerrute einen Futterkorb anhängen ist ja schon Vergewaltigung.
Was für ein Frevel.


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Watt???
> Geht's noch.
> Einer Pickerrute einen Futterkorb anhängen ist ja schon Vergewaltigung.
> Was für ein Frevel.



...und da sind wir wieder beim Definitionsproblem: was ist ne Picker, was ist ne kurze Feederrute?
Da hab ich das Anglerboard ja schon seit Jahren vollgespammt mit diesem Thema.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ...und da sind wir wieder beim Definitionsproblem: was ist ne Picker, was ist ne kurze Feederrute?
> Da hab ich das Anglerboard ja schon seit Jahren vollgespammt mit diesem Thema.



Ich könnte beispielsweise ein Matchrute von einer Floatrute auseinander halten, obwohl beide sich zum Werfen von Posen eignen. Bei einem Winkelpicker und einer Feederrute ist das nicht anders.


----------



## Tricast

Noch einmal zu meinem Angeln am Sonntag: Hinterher ist man schlauer und manchmal hat man ein Brett vorm Kopf. Schiet auf die Feederspitze bei ruhigen Wasser ohne Wellen. Man braucht doch nur die Schnur beobachten wo sie die Wasseroberfläche durchbricht. Gibt es etwas feineres? 
Außerdem hätte ich ja auch die Swingtip aufbauen können oder den Winklepicker auspacken. Warum ich die Carp-Feeder genommen habe möchte ich auch mal wissen.

Gruß Heinz

@geomas : Danke für den Tipp mit Leeda.


----------



## geomas

Ich bin heute am späten Vormittag spontan los aufs Land. Ziel war eine Kleinstadt südlich von Rostock.
Der Fluß nebenan fließt eben nicht nur nebenan, sondern auch etwas weiter weg und sogar fernab (je nach Definition von „Weite”).

Im Gepäck Köderreste, der übliche Kleinkram sowie 2 Ruten: die kürzlich erstandene kurze alte Daiwa-Picker und die mit der China-Pin versehene Budget-Bolo.

Die Warnow ist dort recht gut zugänglich, ein Angler packte zusammen und hatte schon ne Tüte voll mit „Weißfisch”. Seiner Aussage nach ist der Fluß voll mit Plötz und Brassen. Von befreundeten Paddlern, die dort ein „Deeper-Sonar” zu laufen hatten, hatte ich gegenteiliges gehört. Nun ja.

Auf der Suche nach einer mir genehmen Stelle hab ich ordentlich Meter gemacht. Vergleichsweise sauber dort und ruhig. Prima.

Gar nicht prima war das Kleben der Schnur am Blank der Budget-Bolo. Das hat mich heute mal sehr genervt.
Die Bisse kamen der Kleinstadt entsprechend „entschleunigt” - ein Genibbel und vorsichtiges Geziehe am Köder. Seltsam.
Es lief nicht so doll dort - 3 kleine Plötz kamen an Land und gingen dann schnell zurück ins Wasser.






„Mein Swim”

Die Picker hab ich gar nicht benutzt, freue mich aber schon auf den nächsten Trip dorthin, denn dann wird dort definitiv auch gegrundangelt.



Heute Abend war ich kurz am Fluß nebenan, hatte nur die Bolo mit. Mit einer „Barbel-Trotter”-Pose, die heute Abend ebenso prima lief wie neulich die „Big Stick”-Pose an der langen Matche.
Und im Viertel nebenan waren die Fischis recht angetan von den verpuppten Maden. Zuerst kam ein Barsch (der gemeine Flußbarsch, kein Kauli) auf Mais/Caster/Made, dann lütte Plötz. Ein Brassen von 40cm war (peinlicherweise) der kampfstärkste Fisch seit einer ganzen Weile, aber die Warnowbrassen sind auch keine Schlaffis. Ein schöner Plötz von gut 25cm kam, dann etliche agile Plötz und noch 2 Barsche, alle auf Caster (die Maden hatten sich verpuppt).
Erstaunlich, daß auch spät in der Dämmerung sehr schnell Bisse auf die scheinbar leblosen dunklen Caster kamen.

Heute Abend gab es deutlich weniger Probleme mit dem Schnur-Kleben. Ich hielt die Rute auf der Seite, Mittel- und Ringfinger unter der horizontal gehaltenen Chinapin, der Daumen am Rand der Spule.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> ...und da sind wir wieder beim Definitionsproblem: was ist ne Picker, was ist ne kurze Feederrute?
> Da hab ich das Anglerboard ja schon seit Jahren vollgespammt mit diesem Thema.


Picker sind zum ersten kurz.
Längen von 2,40m bis max 3 m .
Nicht verwechseln mit den kleinen ,stärkeren  Carpfeederruten .

Echte Picker sind vor allem für das* FEINE* und *SENSIEBLE *fischen gedacht.
An eine Picker kommt auch kein Futterkorb.
Für solche Gewichte ist er nicht gebaut und gedacht.
Auch die normalerweise damit gefischten Schnüre erlauben eher keinen Einsatz von Futterkörben.

Die allermeisten Ruten von denen was heute alles unter ,,Picker" läuft sind kurze  und leichte Feederruten. NIx anderes.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Noch einmal zu meinem Angeln am Sonntag: Hinterher ist man schlauer und manchmal hat man ein Brett vorm Kopf. Schiet auf die Feederspitze bei ruhigen Wasser ohne Wellen. Man braucht doch nur die Schnur beobachten wo sie die Wasseroberfläche durchbricht. Gibt es etwas feineres?
> Außerdem hätte ich ja auch die Swingtip aufbauen können oder den Winklepicker auspacken. Warum ich die Carp-Feeder genommen habe möchte ich auch mal wissen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> @geomas : Danke für den Tipp mit Leeda.




Ich weiß nicht, wer hinter Leeda steckt - Wychwood? Hab jetzt nicht recherchiert - aber Du bist da wohl ohnehin dichter an den Quellen dran.
Kataloge von denen findet man online bei issuu*. Ach ja, MAP (MatchAnglingProducts) hängt wohl mit denen zusammen. Und die haben viele gute Sachen.

*) https://issuu.com/leedafishing/docs/leeda_product_range_2019


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Picker sind zum ersten kurz.
> Längen von 2,40m bis max 3 m .
> Nicht verwechseln mit den kleinen ,stärkeren  Carpfeederruten .
> 
> Echte Picker sind vor allem für das* FEINE* und *SENSIEBLE *fischen gedacht.
> An eine Picker kommt auch kein Futterkorb.
> Für solche Gewichte ist er nicht gebaut und gedacht.
> Auch die normalerweise damit gefischten Schnüre erlauben eher keinen Einsatz von Futterkörben.
> 
> Die allermeisten Ruten von denen was heute alles unter ,,Picker" läuft sind kurze  und leichte Feederruten. NIx anderes.




So ähnlich argumentiere ich hier seit Jahren. 99% aller heute als „Picker” vermarkteten Ruten sind Feederruten.
Und dennoch erlaube ich mir die Frechheit, an sehr feine Pickerruten Micro-Futterkörbe (Drennan 10g) ranzuhängen und vorsichtig rauszuschlenzen.
Und ich glaube, daß etliche der ursprünglichen Picker sehr kurz waren, teilweise um die 2m. Entwickelt wurden die wohl zum (Match-) Angeln in Kanälen.
Damals gab es die mit kampfstarken Fischen vollgestopften „Wettkampf-Teiche” ja noch nicht so wie heute.


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos  MAP - hat sich schonmal wer mit dem https://www.anglingdirect.de/map-meat-cutter  auseinander gesetzt? Ich kriege nie gleichmäßige würfelchen hin und es dauert gefühlt eeeewig bis so ein Klotz verarbeitet ist
 Andererseits ein stolzer Preis...


----------



## Tricast

Früher war die Welt einfacher, da hatte alles seine Bedeutung und Berechtigung. Heute kann man sich auf nichts mehr verlassen. Es gibt Picker, Carp-Picker oder xxl-Picker.
Mein 3m Picker verträgt nur Fingernagelgroße Futterkörbe und den von Susanne hatte ich noch nie in der Hand, hat sie nie zugelassen. Ich wäre zu grobmotorisch für ihren Zauberstock.

Viele Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz

PS.: Meinen einzigen sensiblen Picker habe ich an einen Picker-Sammler verkauft!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin heute am späten Vormittag spontan los aufs Land. Ziel war eine Kleinstadt südlich von Rostock.
> Der Fluß nebenan fließt eben nicht nur nebenan, sondern auch etwas weiter weg und sogar fernab (je nach Definition von „Weite”).
> 
> Im Gepäck Köderreste, der übliche Kleinkram sowie 2 Ruten: die kürzlich erstandene kurze alte Daiwa-Picker und die mit der China-Pin versehene Budget-Bolo.
> 
> Die Warnow ist dort recht gut zugänglich, ein Angler packte zusammen und hatte schon ne Tüte voll mit „Weißfisch”. Seiner Aussage nach ist der Fluß voll mit Plötz und Brassen. Von befreundeten Paddlern, die dort ein „Deeper-Sonar” zu laufen hatten, hatte ich gegenteiliges gehört. Nun ja.
> 
> Auf der Suche nach einer mir genehmen Stelle hab ich ordentlich Meter gemacht. Vergleichsweise sauber dort und ruhig. Prima.
> 
> Gar nicht prima war das Kleben der Schnur am Blank der Budget-Bolo. Das hat mich heute mal sehr genervt.
> Die Bisse kamen der Kleinstadt entsprechend „entschleunigt” - ein Genibbel und vorsichtiges Geziehe am Köder. Seltsam.
> Es lief nicht so doll dort - 3 kleine Plötz kamen an Land und gingen dann schnell zurück ins Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> „Mein Swim”
> 
> Die Picker hab ich gar nicht benutzt, freue mich aber schon auf den nächsten Trip dorthin, denn dann wird dort definitiv auch gegrundangelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Heute Abend war ich kurz am Fluß nebenan, hatte nur die Bolo mit. Mit einer „Barbel-Trotter”-Pose, die heute Abend ebenso prima lief wie neulich die „Big Stick”-Pose an der langen Matche.
> Und im Viertel nebenan waren die Fischis recht angetan von den verpuppten Maden. Zuerst kam ein Barsch (der gemeine Flußbarsch, kein Kauli) auf Mais/Caster/Made, dann lütte Plötz. Ein Brassen von 40cm war (peinlicherweise) der kampfstaärkste Fisch seit einer ganzen Weile, aber die Warnowbrassen sind auch keine Schlaffis. Ein schöner Plötz von gut 25cm kam, dann etliche agile Plötz und noch 2 Barsche, alle auf Caster (die Maden hatten sich verpuppt).
> Erstaunlich, daß auch spät in der Dämmerung sehr schnell Bisse auf die scheinbar leblosen dunklen Caster kamen.
> 
> Heute Abend gab es deutlich weniger Probleme mit dem Schnur-Kleben. Ich hielt die Rute auf der Seite, Mittel- und Ringfinger unter der horizontal gehaltenen Chinapin, der Daumen am Rand der Spule.


Petri geomas,netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Ruten von denen was heute alles unter ,,Picker" läuft sind kurze  und leichte Feederruten. NIx anderes.



Liegt wohl daran, das dass Winkelpickern faktisch tot im deutschen Raum ist. Ich kenne keine andere Angelmethode, welche eine so dermaßen niedrige Nachfrage erlebt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn ich 10 g dranhänge macht die schon fast  nen Halbkreis.
Kann und soll ja jeder so fischen wie er mag .

Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast : 99 % aller heute als ,, Picker " vermarteten Ruten sind* Federruten .*


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, das dass Winkelpickern faktisch tot im deutschen Raum ist. Ich kenne keine andere Angelmethode, welche eine so dermaßen niedrige Nachfrage erlebt.



Stimmt leider.Nach nem richtigen Picker sucht man sich heutzutage einen Wolf.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos  MAP - hat sich schonmal wer mit dem https://www.anglingdirect.de/map-meat-cutter  auseinander gesetzt? Ich kriege nie gleichmäßige würfelchen hin und es dauert gefühlt eeeewig bis so ein Klotz verarbeitet ist
> Andererseits ein stolzer Preis...



Kenn ich nur aus dem Katalog und von Youtube. Leeda hat so ein Teil etwas günstiger (nur 6mm, glaub ich).
Ich habe mir mal so ne Art „Gitterroste” speziell zum Zerteilen des weichen Tulips gekauft, aber noch nie probiert.
Einmal in 6, einmal in ca. 9mm Maschenbreite.
Da hätte ich, so der Plan, mit einem Käseschneider (die Teile mit nem Stahldraht) das FF in entsprechend dicke Scheiben geschnitten und dann das Gitter durchgedrückt.


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Scheiben schneiden und durch ein Sieb drücken, z.B. Futtersieb. Oder auf einen Holzrahmen Kaninchendraht spannen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Stimmt leider.Nach nem richtigen Picker sucht man sich heutzutage einen Wolf.



Ich kenne auch nur den von Daiwa, ansonsten wird es ja sehr Dünn. Wobei die Wand-Ruten schon als neue Art der Winkelpicker gesehen werden dürfen. Die alten Brownings (F1) war so eine Rute, mit einem maximalen Wurfgewicht von 40 Gramm bei 2,40 Meter an Länge und 0,5 Unzen Tips. Die Serie wurde natürlich auch ersetzt und die Richtung der Commercials final gedreht. Die Spitzen gehen jetzt erst bei 1,0 Unzen los.....

Der englische Markt geht da volles Rohr immer weiter auf die Karpfenpuffs, was auch an den ausgeschütteten Preisen der Veranstaltungen zu sehen ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Eure Vorschläge sind wirtschaftlich vernünftig @geomas und @Tricast wobei alle meine Siebe deutlich zu fein wären. Ohnehin - wenn man Tulip ausschließlich für Döbel nutzt braucht man auch nix unter 8mm oder?


----------



## geomas

Ich hab ja nun ne ganze Auswahl an feinen „Pickern”. Extremst weich sind die aber (zum Glück) alle nicht, sondern eben leicht und schnell. 
Vielleicht stolpere ich irgendwann über eine noch weichere „Original-Picker”, aber suchen werd ich danach nicht. 
Zum sehr leichten Fischen sind mir die jetzigen Ruten sensibel genug.


----------



## Andal

Aus dem von Heinz genanntem Grund, Schnur beobachten, benutze ich relativ selten echte Zitterspitzen. Wobei noch ein echter Picker, von Silstar, mein Eigen ist. Bei seinen angegeben 7 gr. WG max. muss man aber 15 cm Fischlein schon keschern. Meine feinste Rute.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eure Vorschläge sind wirtschaftlich vernünftig @geomas und @Tricast wobei alle meine Siebe deutlich zu fein wären. Ohnehin - wenn man Tulip ausschließlich für Döbel nutzt braucht man auch nix unter 8mm oder?


Einfach einen simplen Pommesschneider mißbrauchen. So ein einfaches Ding mit kreuzweise gespannten Drähten. Einmal hüst und einmal hott und die Würfel sind fertig. Für Kleinmengen halt einfach ein Messer.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich bin von meiner Kleinbucht-Aktion zurück und habe gedacht, ich träume. Die lt @Bimmelrudi beste Telerute, eine Cormoran Black Star CM Tele  in einem fast neuwertigen Zustand und daran noch ein Quick Finessa ( natürlich mit Heckbremse, passend zum Alter ) Die Rute ist 4,5 mtr lang, wiegt 300 gr.  und hat 9 Teile. WG 10 - 30 gr.  Und vom Material her, der Korkgriff ist der Wahnsinn. Die Lackierung sieht aus, als wenn sie letzte Woche aus dem Werk gekommen ist, alle Ringe sind noch Original.
Dazu gab es dann noch eine Cormoran Black Star CM Zander, 3,60 mtr. lang, 5 - 25 gr. Wurfgewicht und 7teilig in einem guten Zustand. Und an dieser Rute sitzt eine DAM Quick CD-G 330 Rolle dran. Auf jedem Fall haben die werten Kollegen recht, die diese Ruten so hoch lobend empfohlen haben. Und es war ein Glück, das der Verkäufer sie nur als Cormoran-Telerute eingestellt hatte.


----------



## geomas

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, @Hecht100+ !


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Früher war die Welt einfacher, da hatte alles seine Bedeutung und Berechtigung. Heute kann man sich auf nichts mehr verlassen.



Früher ist man mit einer Rute losgezogen, da konnte man mit Posen angeln, hat sich eine Bibberspitze oder Schwingspitze an den Endring geschraubt und im Notfall hat man mit der gleichen Rute auch noch den Big S durch Wasser gezogen. Und mein Angelkasten war kleiner als ein Schuhkarton.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Früher ist man mit einer Rute losgezogen (….) Und mein Angelkasten war kleiner als ein Schuhkarton.



Geil, ich kann Zeitreisen! 
Vermutlich sehen deshalb die Spaziergänger, die ich an meinem Flüsschen treffe so aus, als kämen sie aus den 70/80ern.


----------



## TobBok

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Früher ist man mit einer Rute losgezogen, da konnte man mit Posen angeln, hat sich eine Bibberspitze oder Schwingspitze an den Endring geschraubt und im Notfall hat man mit der gleichen Rute auch noch den Big S durch Wasser gezogen. Und mein Angelkasten war kleiner als ein Schuhkarton.


Du solltest mal den Blick der Angler sehen, wenn ich anstatt mit einem 3 Meter Wurfspieß eine relativ steife - eigentlich zum Spinnfischen gedachte - 2 Meter Rute auspacke und anfange daran meine Rollblei-Montage anzubaumeln und sie über den Boden der Aller unterhalb unserer berüchtigten Wehre kullern lasse, auf der Suche nach den Unterständen der Döbel.
Im Zweifel würde ich an das Ding auch ne Pose fummeln, wenns sein muss. Mir relativ egal. Die Aller ist jetzt nicht so breit, das ich hier ewig große Peitschen benötige (außer ggf zum Posenangeln an den tieferen Stellen - aber da hat man idR auch immer ewig viel Strömung).


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch nur den von Daiwa, ansonsten wird es ja sehr Dünn. Wobei die Wand-Ruten schon als neue Art der Winkelpicker gesehen werden dürfen. Die alten Brownings (F1) war so eine Rute, mit einem maximalen Wurfgewicht von 40 Gramm bei 2,40 Meter an Länge und 0,5 Unzen Tips. Die Serie wurde natürlich auch ersetzt und die Richtung der Commercials final gedreht. Die Spitzen gehen jetzt erst bei 1,0 Unzen los.....
> 
> Der englische Markt geht da volles Rohr immer weiter auf die Karpfenpuffs, was auch an den ausgeschütteten Preisen der Veranstaltungen zu sehen ist.



Ich habe mir mal aus Verzweiflung zwei Shimano Aernos in den Längen 2,4 und 2,7 m zugelegt.War das leichteste was ich finden konnte.
Auf dem Blank steht nur die Länge ohne Wfg. Angabe.
Die Tips gehen aber mit 0,5 ,0,75 und 1 oz eher in Richtung  Picker und sie verhalten sich auch so.


----------



## geomas

Ausgerechnet die „Winckle Picker” mit den allerweichster Spitzen in meinem Bestand würde ich eher als leichte Feederrute einstufen (DAM Magic Carbon Winckle Picker in 3m). 
Die kam mit vier Spitzen - angeblich Wg 1 - 3 - 5 - 10g. So stehts drauf. Die weichen Bibberspitzen sind butterweich, die beiden „stärkeren” sensibel genug für das sehr feine Grundangeln.


----------



## Hecht100+

TobBok schrieb:


> Du solltest mal den Blick der Angler sehen, wenn ich anstatt mit einem 3 Meter Wurfspieß eine relativ steife - eigentlich zum Spinnfischen gedachte - 2 Meter Rute auspacke und anfange daran meine Rollblei-Montage anzubaumeln und sie über den Boden der Aller unterhalb unserer berüchtigten Wehre kullern.



Damit wirst du bestimmt genau so viel Aufsehen erregen wie wenn ich mit der 8,5 mtr Stellfischrute anfange, Köderfische zu stippen. Oder sie zum Aalangeln gebrauche, damit ich den Aal dann ins Tiefe ziehen kann, das er sich nicht am Ufer festsetzt. Aber es beruhigt mich immer wieder, das sich noch mehrere nicht an das halten,für was die Angelindustrie die Gerätschaften ausgepriesen haben.


----------



## TobBok

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Damit wirst du bestimmt genau so viel Aufsehen erregen wie wenn ich mit der 8,5 mtr Stellfischrute anfange, Köderfische zu stippen. Oder sie zum Aalangeln gebrauche, damit ich den Aal dann ins Tiefe ziehen kann, das er sich nicht am Ufer festsetzt. Aber es beruhigt mich immer wieder, das sich noch mehrere nicht an das halten,für was die Angelindustrie die Gerätschaften ausgepriesen haben.


Stippen mit ner Stellfischrute wäre nix für mich.
Da würde mir der arm brennen vom Gewicht. 
Aber im Zweifelsfall könnte ich sie als Sprungstock über die Aller missbrauchen...eine Überlegung durchaus wert.

Und ja, aufsehen erregt man damit Recht fix. Selbst der Fischereiaufseher meinte: "Warum hast du da so eine dicke Mono [Anm.: Ist nur eine 0,20er....] auf der Spinne?"
Dann erklärt man erst, dass man auch immer Rotwürmer und Rollbleie dabei hat, um Döbel und Barsche unter den Wehren zu stellen, wo man mit Blinkern wegen der Verkrautung nicht einfach durchkommt....
Und dann ist die Verwunderung immernoch da. Schon putzig.
Ich bin Stand jetzt immer mit einer Forellenpicker (funktioniert auch wunderbar auf Weissfisch...warum sollte es auch nicht), einer steifen Spinne zum Rollblei-Angeln und einer UL-Spinnrute fürs leichte Raubfischangeln zwischendurch unterwegs. Zum Posenangeln bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Minimax

Sorry fürs unterbrechen -ich finde die Welt dieser verschiedenen, feinen und kompakten Grundruten sehr interessant, bin aber noch nicht sehr weit in ihr gereist, daher verfolge ich die Diskussion sehr gespannt.
Jetzt muss ich aber kurz offtopicen, um mich ganz herzlich bei unserem @Wuemmehunter bedanken, ich finde nämlich heute im Briefkasten einen dicken Umschlag von ihm.
Enthalten war eine wunderbare, sehr gut erhaltene 11/2015 Ausgabe des "Blinkers", in dem ein wegweisender doppelseitiger Artikel mit 10 Tips zum Döbelangeln im Herbst enthalten war. Das wird meine Döbelmethoden revolutionieren: häufige Ortswechsel, kleine Flüsse auswählen, Überhängende Bäume, deftige Fleischhappen anbieten, leises Verhalten, dezente Montagen: Absolutes Neuland für mich!
Vielen, herzlichen  Dank, lieber Wuemme, Du bist ein Schatz. Die Ausgabe kriegt einen Ehrenplatz in meiner Bibliothek, ich hab sie zur Sicherheit bereits in eine Klarsichthülle gepackt.

PS: Aber Du solltest in Zukunft daran denken, nicht mehr diese kleinen, gestreiften Glasfaserstäbchen mit den Häkchen und den angewickelten WInkeln als Lesezeichen zu verwenden, sie könnten den kostbaren Bänden schaden- Die Zwei die Du vergessen hast, hab ich natürlich gleich in der Wertstofftonne entsorgt und durch Lesebändchen aus Rohseide ersetzt. Man kann nicht vorsichtig genug sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eure Vorschläge sind wirtschaftlich vernünftig @geomas und @Tricast wobei alle meine Siebe deutlich zu fein wären. Ohnehin - wenn man Tulip ausschließlich für Döbel nutzt braucht man auch nix unter 8mm oder?



Nimm nen Pommes-Schneider.

Ach @Andal hatte schon vor mir die gleiche Idee.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich bin von meiner Kleinbucht-Aktion zurück und habe gedacht, ich träume. Die lt @Bimmelrudi beste Telerute, eine Cormoran Black Star CM Tele  in einem fast neuwertigen Zustand und daran noch ein Quick Finessa ( natürlich mit Heckbremse, passend zum Alter ) Die Rute ist 4,5 mtr lang, wiegt 300 gr.  und hat 9 Teile. WG 10 - 30 gr.  Und vom Material her, der Korkgriff ist der Wahnsinn. Die Lackierung sieht aus, als wenn sie letzte Woche aus dem Werk gekommen ist, alle Ringe sind noch Original.
> Dazu gab es dann noch eine Cormoran Black Star CM Zander, 3,60 mtr. lang, 5 - 25 gr. Wurfgewicht und 7teilig in einem guten Zustand. Und an dieser Rute sitzt eine DAM Quick CD-G 330 Rolle dran. Auf jedem Fall haben die werten Kollegen recht, die diese Ruten so hoch lobend empfohlen haben. Und es war ein Glück, das der Verkäufer sie nur als Cormoran-Telerute eingestellt hatte.



Dann sag ich mal ganz ungeniert Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Diese Ruten werden nicht so oft angeboten, scheint sich wohl rumgesprochen zu haben das die doch nicht so schlecht sind obwohl Cormoran drauf steht. 

Wäre äußerst nett wenn du davon nochmal Bilder einstellen könntest, sofern Zeit da ist.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal ganz ungeniert Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> Diese Ruten werden nicht so oft angeboten, scheint sich wohl rumgesprochen zu haben das die doch nicht so schlecht sind obwohl Cormoran drauf steht.
> 
> Wäre äußerst nett wenn du davon nochmal Bilder einstellen könntest, sofern Zeit da ist.



Ja, kann ich noch machen. Die Rollen  sind ab 93 - 94, sind die Ruten auch so alt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Geil, ich kann Zeitreisen!
> Vermutlich sehen deshalb die Spaziergänger, die ich an meinem Flüsschen treffe so aus, als kämen sie aus den 70/80ern.


Mein lieber Mini - du fischst zwar nur eine Rute aber du ziehst mit deutlich mehr los ^^


----------



## Minimax

Bei den Tulip-Schneidern setzts bei mir aus, ist ein bisschen viel Asche für so nen beschränkten Zweck, plus, die Wechsel-Gitter sind natürlich noch ne Nummer fantastischer bepreist.
Viele Preiswertere Alternativen wurden genannt. Wobei ich das Grundproblem nicht verstehe, 2 grosse Dosen Tulip würfle ich  ich mit nem Filetmesser in 7 Minuten. Ok,
vielleicht 9.
Und ich bin flexibel in der Größe (Ich nehme immer eine Größenmischung mit- kann man gerne drüber lachen, aber ich habe echt Unterschiede im Tagesgeschmack festgestellt).

Als Marginalie: Hab mir grade Pommes Schneider angeguckt. Hier sieht man was "Content" und Google-Algorithmen mit unserer Sprache machen, wenn jeder Klick zählt. Die armen Schweine die solche Texte schreiben müssen:
"Der Qualprors Pommesschneider ist ähnlich wie ein Eierschneider aufgebaut, nur das hier die Pommesstücke angenehm gewährleistet sind und der Länge nach gehen. Der grüne Pommesschneider ist preiswert und erweist sich als Qualitätsbündel, um leckere Pommes, die weder zu dick noch zu dünn sind, gewährleisten zu können. Einfach die jeweiligen Kartoffeln in den Pommesschneider packen und schon kann die Arbeit beginnen. Die einfache Handhabung ist ein weiteres Indiz dafür, welches sich für die Kaufempfehlung spricht. Während die Reinigung natürlich ein weiterer Vorzug ist, welcher für diesen Pommesschneider spricht. Qualität zu kleinem Preis, da kann eine Empfehlung nur ausgesprochen werden."


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein lieber Mini - du fischst zwar nur eine Rute aber du ziehst mit deutlich mehr los ^^



Beim wirklich wichtigen Angeln verläßt nur eine Rute den Kofferraum.


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine Holde erklärt mich für verrückt, mit Angeln im Bett.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330372
> Anhang anzeigen 330373
> Anhang anzeigen 330374
> Anhang anzeigen 330375
> Anhang anzeigen 330376
> Anhang anzeigen 330377
> Anhang anzeigen 330378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Holde erklärt mich für verrückt, mit Angeln im Bett.


Auf sowas entgegne ich gerne: ich mag verrückt sein aber du hast mich geheiratet- was sagt das über dich aus? ^^
Glückwunsch zum schnapper


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Sehr schöne Ruten, die sollten auf keinen Fall nur inner Vitrine landen, die gehören ans Wasser. 
Die Zanderrute kann man ja auch wunderbar als leichte Friedfischrute hernehmen, mit ihren max 25g WG auf Zander zu gehen, käme wohl nur Holländern in den Sinn.

Danke fürs Einstellen der Bilder


----------



## geomas

#tulip
#spam

Döbel gibt es in meiner direkten Umgebung (Radius: sagen wir mal 30 Minuten mit dem Auto) nicht, von seltenen Irrläufern mal abgesehen.
Wie stehts denn mit dem Angeln auf Brassen, Plötz und Güster mit FF als Köder? Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit? Gehäufte Beifänge bei der Döbel-Angelei?
Und nein, lieber Minimax, ich meine nicht den Krebs mit Monokel, den Du neulich erwähntest.
Das „Spam” und andere Wurstwaren in den britischen Commercials fängig sind ist bekannt. 
In natürlichen Gewässern ist mir in erster Linie der Döbel als Abnehmer bekannt. 

Ach ja - das sind die billigen „Gitterroste” zum Würfeln von Tulip:




ca. 6 + 9mm - leider noch unbenutzt


----------



## Kochtopf

AFAIK wurden schon Aale, Plötzen, Barben mit Tulip gefangen aber ich habe bisher eine 100% Ausbeute mit Döbeln, @Minimax hat auch schon güstern mit Tulip gefangen meine ich


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @geomas,
ja ich kann Erfahrungen beitragen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass fast jeder im Wasser das Zeugs mag: weich, mampfbar, nahrhaft, aromatisch, umso mehr, wenn mit Currykrüstchen versehen. Ich hatte ja vor kurzem Mal Frassbilder von Kleinis an einem Tulipwürfel gepostet, oder auch en dem Methodfeeder. Zudem hatte ich jetzt immer mal wieder Brassen auf am Grund angebotene Würfel, oder besssere Güstern an ungewöhnlich kleinen Driftwürfeln.
Ich glaube also, die Selektivität auf Döbel ist auch ne Frage der Ködergröße- sobald die Würfel klein genug werden, steigen auch andere mit ein.

Allerdings: Wenn wir hier von Ködergrößen sagen wir, Maiskorn oder 2-3Maden reden, dann ist Tulip nicht so beliebt wie erstere Köder. Sie nehmens, aber vor der ersten Tulip-Güstern könnte ich viele mehr auf Made haben. Zudem wesentlich unpraktischer in der Anwendung, die Schwierigkeiten beim Anködern, Wurf und Klaubarkeit sind ja bekannt.  Ich glaube aber immer noch, das Tulip einen besonderen Reiz auf die Johnnies ausübt, und meine Erinnerungen an die letzten Saisonen bestätigen mich für mein Gewässer.

Würde ich auf einen anderen Zielfisch, Güster, Plötz, Rotfeder, Brasse gehen, zumal als spontane Aktion, würde ich immer einen der bekannten Universalköder bevorzugen.
In döbelhaltigen Gewässern würde ich bei einem (unvorbereiteten) Ersteinsatz darauf wetten, das Tulip entweder ganz versagt, oder als erstes die Döbel anlockt. Kurz: Ich glaube nicht, das viele Gründe dafür sprechen, Frühstücksfleisch abseits der Döbelei zu verwenden, da sind andere Köder wesentlich vertrauenswürdiger und konstanter in der Annahme.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke, Eminenz, also, ähh, danke, lieber @Minimax !
Ich selbst esse das Zeugs ja auch gerne mal (Corned Beef aus der Dose noch lieber) und dachte daran, es mal als Köder zu probieren. 
Hab vor 7-8 Jahren mal auf Karpfen/Tincas damit angesessen, hat aber nicht funktioniert. Na, vielleicht muß ich einfach mal ran und ne Dose opfern. Suche gerade bei YT nach einem (professionell gedrehten) Video von einem tschechischen Feederangler, der recht erfolgreich damit im Fluß angelte, hab es aber bislang noch nicht entdeckt.
Der hat die FF-Würfelchen im Grundfutter gewälzt, das hab ich noch in Erinnerung.
Curry-Pulver hab ich neulich schon eingesackt. 

Wie gesagt - ich freu mich auf den Rest des Angel-Jahres, da werd ich wohl viel probieren.
Vielleicht klappts auch mit ein oder zwei Touren zu den Döbel-Habitaten, ist leider viel Fahrerei. 
Über den Bach, den ich 2019 beangeln wollte, bin ich heute gefahren: er sah kümmerlich aus :-/


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Eminenz, also, ähh, danke, lieber @Minimax
> Wie gesagt - ich freu mich auf den Rest des Angel-Jahres, da werd ich wohl viel probieren.
> Vielleicht klappts auch mit ein oder zwei Touren zu den Döbel-Habitaten, ist leider viel Fahrerei.
> Über den Bach, den ich 2019 beangeln wollte, bin ich heute gefahren: er sah kümmerlich aus :-/



Ich wollte nicht apodiktisch klingen, verzeih- das war die gedrängte Kurzform. Natürlich ist das auf mein Gewässer und seien Eigenheiten und Bewohner bezogen und das auch niur auf bestimmte Abschnitte- also ein sehr engbegrenzte Erfahrung.
30min zur nächsten Döbelader klingen für mich toll, ich brauche im besten Falle eine Dreiviertelstunde bis zu meinem Fluss, der aber Wasserstandsmäßig ebenfalls in einem traurigen Zustand ist.
Bei längerer ANfahrt ists vor allem auch immer so eine Sache, ob man die Kostbare Zeit mit einem unbekannten (vir allem auch den FIschen unbekanntem) Spezialköder mit guter CHance auf Missachtung vertrödeln möchte. ALs "Suchköder" an unbekanntem Ort wäre für mich immer Made die erste Wahl.


----------



## geomas

Ne, 30 Minuten zum Döbel sinds leider nicht, realistisch gesehen eher ne gute Stunde (erst durch die Stadt, dann BAB, dann ne ganze Weile über die Dörfer). Eigentlich müßte ich ein, zwei Tage mal nur los zum „Scouten”, mit den Eingeborenen quatschen (Ists okay, wenn ich den Wagen dort parke oder über diese Weide latsche?) und mögliche Stellen notiere.
30 Minuten unter normalen Bedingungen sind so der akzeptable Alltags-Aktionsradius für mich; zu den meisten Gewässern brauche ich bei gewöhnlichem Verkehr 20-25 Minuten mit dem Wagen. Und zur Warnow nebenan eben nur 10 Minuten per pedes.


Ich hab mich ja heute sehr über den Brassen gefreut. So einen hatte ich dieses Jahr hier noch nicht. 
Die FF-Angelei wäre also eher ein Versuch, aus einem bekannten Revier bessere Exemplare herauszukitzeln.
Ich freu mich ja über jeden Fisch (tiefschluckende Barsche mal ausgenommen), aber die Durchschnittsgröße war zuletzt doch eher mies.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Enthalten war eine wunderbare, sehr gut erhaltene 11/2015 Ausgabe des "Blinkers", in dem ein wegweisender doppelseitiger Artikel mit 10 Tips zum Döbelangeln im Herbst enthalten war. Das wird meine Döbelmethoden revolutionieren: häufige Ortswechsel, kleine Flüsse auswählen, Überhängende Bäume, deftige Fleischhappen anbieten, leises Verhalten, dezente Montagen: Absolutes Neuland für mich!



Rollblei in der Strömung unter Unterstände laufen lassen, mit Wurm, Käse oder Corned Beef bringt in der Regel fast immer Knaller in der Rutenspitze.
Funktioniert sowohl auf Aland als auf Döbel.  Und hin und wieder hat man sogar ne Barbe, wenn das Blei grade noch in der Mitte des Flusses auf die Unterstände zuläuft.


----------



## Minimax

also, ich, ähm... äh.. ja, absolut richtig. Seufz. Irgendwann lern ichs noch mit den Smilies richtig umzugehen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, das dass Winkelpickern faktisch tot im deutschen Raum ist. Ich kenne keine andere Angelmethode, welche eine so dermaßen niedrige Nachfrage erlebt.



 .....und doch gibt es immer noch Leute die damit sehr gerne ans Wasser gehen .......schön die Rute im 90° Winkel zum Blei aufbauen....das ist Fischen wie ichs in der Jugend gelernt hab....herrlich


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> also, ich, ähm... äh.. ja, absolut richtig. Seufz. Irgendwann lern ichs noch mit den Smilies richtig umzugehen.


Ist doch nett dass man einem unerfahrenen Angler zur Hand geht


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich sach nur Targetboard


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> .....und doch gibt es immer noch Leute die damit sehr gerne ans Wasser gehen .......schön die Rute im 90° Winkel zum Blei aufbauen....das ist Fischen wie ichs in der Jugend gelernt hab....herrlich



Ich krieg das sogar ohne Targetboard und 90 Grad Winkel hin.  Nach dem Feedern ist das Winkelpickern auch meine liebste Disziplin, ist ne schöne Methode für den Winter/Frühling und bringt mir bisweilen immer die größten Fische. Ich kann es nur jedem Empfehlen, auch wenn es eine wenig spektakuläre Geschichte ist.


----------



## geomas

"wenig spektakulär" stimmt sicher, wenn man es ganz genau nimmt. 
Andererseits kenn ich es vom Pickern mit wirklich zarten Ruten, daß man bei jedem zweiten Anhieb denkt: „Oh, das ist jetzt aber ein Großer!” - die Rute richtig durchgebogen und dann keschert man einen 25cm Plötz. 
Ist eben alles relativ. Und ich find es relativ spannend, das ganz leichte Grundangeln.


----------



## MS aus G

Oh, oh ich komme hier leider nicht mehr mit!!!

Allen die gefangen haben noch ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Nach endlosen 3 Wochen Angelentzug habe ich mit gestern einfach mal 2h "genommen"! Da es mit Lebendködern natürlich schlecht aussah, ging es mit einer Dose Mais und dem "Zeug", was mal Maden gewesen sein sollten an den Vereinsteich! Allerdings war der Erfolg, naja, überschaubar, aber egal, Hauptsache mal etwas den Alltag vergessen!

Heraus kamen dann trotzdem ein paar Fischis, ein Rotauge von geschätzten 8cm, wenn überhaupt, ein Kauli etwa 10cm, eine Rotfeder evtl. knapp an die 20cm. Aber durch den Mais hatte ich ja mit einer anderen Spezies gerechnet und die gab es dann auch noch in Form eines wirklich herrlichen Schuppies, ich wusste gar nicht das so "schöne" Fischis im Teich sind! Man achte auf die sehr schöne "Schwanzbemahlung"!!!






Allen noch weiterhin viel Petri!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Mario!

Schöner Schuppi!


----------



## geomas

Ja, Petri heil, Mario - ein richtig schöner Fisch! 
Schuppis mit so wunderbaren Rottönen an den Flossen haben schon was.


----------



## Kochtopf

Generell sind schuppis die schöneren Karpfen #isso

Und mein herzlichstes Petri an unseren Mario!


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri @MS aus G zu der prächtigen Riesenrüsselrotfeder, und schön das so ein langer ANgelentzug gleich mit einem so tollen Fisch wieder wett gemacht wurde.

und ich muss noch ein Petri @geomas zur Brasse nachreichen- vielleicht steigt die Stückgröße wenn Du mal ne Herde mit reichlich kontinentalem Futter zum bleiben überredest? Ich weiss, ist nicht so Dein Ding, aber dann würden die Chancen auf ne Bronzeplatte bestimmt steigen?


----------



## Andal

Die Stecken wären doch auch was für euch "Stopselfischer" auf Wanderschaft. Wenn man die noch etwas "begrifft" sehen sie für einen günstigen Preis doch ganz gut aus!

https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?u...ut&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> "wenig spektakulär" stimmt sicher, wenn man es ganz genau nimmt.
> Andererseits kenn ich es vom Pickern mit wirklich zarten Ruten, daß man bei jedem zweiten Anhieb denkt: „Oh, das ist jetzt aber ein Großer!” - die Rute richtig durchgebogen und dann keschert man einen 25cm Plötz.
> Ist eben alles relativ. Und ich find es relativ spannend, das ganz leichte Grundangeln.



So geht es meinem Lieblingsanfänger auch gerade; nach dem ersten 45er Karpfen an einer meiner Picker, wurde sofort die Aqualite Picker geordert.
Der sitzt gerade im Düsseldorfer Hafen und erfreut sich an der Kampfkraft der Ukelei....
Aber auch mein Beginner hat schon bemerkt, dass es bei starkem Wind, nicht so ganz einfach ist damit ne gute Bissanzeige zu bekommen...
Picker machen, unter den richtigen Umständen, einfach nur Spaß.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die Stecken wären doch auch was für euch "Stopselfischer" auf Wanderschaft. Wenn man die noch etwas "begrifft" sehen sie für einen günstigen Preis doch ganz gut aus!
> 
> https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?url=https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=Daiwa+Ninja+Lake+Trout&type=url&abtag=abp:false&api_key=2eb3ee077ca3c09cba382c2ba989d5fa&site_id=df92837ef13c4fa6af39e98f4b2dfc6a&tid=d651969d-d426-464b-bacf-128721079bed&dch=gaia&tna=gaia&tv=0.121&title=Daiwa Ninja Lake Trout Forellenruten - In verschiedenen Längen - Jetzt stark reduziert! | Anglerboard&refr=https://www.anglerboard.de/find-new/5470870/posts&page=https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/daiwa-ninja-lake-trout-forellenruten-in-verschiedenen-laengen-jetzt-stark-reduziert.347359/&afsrc=1&cache=C6ION49I3UP1QI7AQF8NO1SGMLS24D0E&vid=1312&ad_k=https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=Daiwa+Ninja+Lake+Trout&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link


Interessant aber pottenhässlich


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant aber pottenhässlich


Fehlt halt ein griffiger Griff. Das kriegt man hin. Aber der Rest geht für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant aber pottenhässlich


 
Nimm die Mitchell Epic, die ist einfach nur Schwarz und nicht so Forellenpuffbunt.Preislich sogar noch günstiger.


----------



## Andal

Was ist denn an der Rute so hässlich, abgesehen davon, dass man noch einen Griff montieren muss?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Rute so hässlich, abgesehen davon, dass man noch einen Griff montieren muss?


Naja auf die panarabische Farbgebung muss man stehen


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht, Feederspitze 1 oz Glasfaser, 1oz Kohlefaser und eine dünnere Glasfaser ohne Benennung. Wie ist eure Meinung, ist das evtl eine o,5 oz oder sogar noch feiner?? Die 1 oz Glasfaser ist von Browning, die Kohlefaser von Rive, die feine von Askari.

Edit: Die grüne ist die Kohlefaser


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330372
> Anhang anzeigen 330373
> Anhang anzeigen 330374
> Anhang anzeigen 330375
> Anhang anzeigen 330376
> Anhang anzeigen 330377
> Anhang anzeigen 330378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Holde erklärt mich für verrückt, mit Angeln im Bett.


Hat sie da vielleicht Recht?


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Oh, oh ich komme hier leider nicht mehr mit!!!
> 
> Allen die gefangen haben noch ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Nach endlosen 3 Wochen Angelentzug habe ich mit gestern einfach mal 2h "genommen"! Da es mit Lebendködern natürlich schlecht aussah, ging es mit einer Dose Mais und dem "Zeug", was mal Maden gewesen sein sollten an den Vereinsteich! Allerdings war der Erfolg, naja, überschaubar, aber egal, Hauptsache mal etwas den Alltag vergessen!
> 
> Heraus kamen dann trotzdem ein paar Fischis, ein Rotauge von geschätzten 8cm, wenn überhaupt, ein Kauli etwa 10cm, eine Rotfeder evtl. knapp an die 20cm. Aber durch den Mais hatte ich ja mit einer anderen Spezies gerechnet und die gab es dann auch noch in Form eines wirklich herrlichen Schuppies, ich wusste gar nicht das so "schöne" Fischis im Teich sind! Man achte auf die sehr schöne "Schwanzbemahlung"!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330381
> 
> 
> Allen noch weiterhin viel Petri!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario zum Schuppi.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hat sie da vielleicht Recht?



 Natürlich hat sie recht, sonst würde eine Ehe doch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Natürlich hat sie recht, sonst würde eine Ehe doch nicht funktionieren.


Das wollte ich doch nur hören.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330384
> 
> 
> Nimm die Mitchell Epic, die ist einfach nur Schwarz und nicht so Forellenpuffbunt.Preislich sogar noch günstiger.


Welche Mitchel Epic sollte man denn für den Fopu nehmen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Welche Mitchel Epic sollte man denn für den Fopu nehmen?



Ich würde das nach deinem Fopu auswählen, meiner ist 4 ha groß und bis 13 mtr. Tief, das braucht man, wenn die Ladys in der Mitte und Tief stehen schon etwas kräftigeres Gerät. Und da ich gerne mit Bodentaster Angel, habe ich mir die 3,90 mtr Rute mit 20 - 60 gr. Wurfgewicht geholt. Eigentliche eine schwere Bombardenrute, aber mit Bombarde oder Spirolinos habe ich nichts am Hut. Bin einfach mehr der Ansitzangler.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend gings noch mal kurz ans Wasser, an den Fluß nebenan.
Hab diesmal die „neue alte” Daiwa-Picker dabei gehabt sowie erstmalig den neuen Stuhl an die Warnow geschleppt.
Schleppen ist leicht übertrieben, laut Katalog wiegt das Ding knapp 5Kilo und dank des gut gepolsterten Tragegurtes (mitgeliefert) war das Tragen kein Ding.
Der Gurt wollte hinzu immer von meinen schmalen Schultern rutschen, rückzu hab ich den Gurt diagonal über den Torso gezogen (hoffentlich ist auch ohne Skizze klar, was gemeint ist). So hätte ich problemlos 2-3 Kilometer laufen könne, das Gewicht absolut kein Problem.
Was so nicht funktionieren würde wäre ein Marsch durchs Gestrüpp oder wenn man öfters über Baumstämme/durch kleine Gräben steigen muß.


Dummerweise hatte ich für den Erstversuch das Tablett (Side-Tray) nicht mitgenommen, so ein Teil hätte sich gut gemacht.
Der Feederam* kann beim Transport montiert bleiben und überträgt wie von den sachkundigen Stammtischbrüdern vermutet (danke!) Schwingungen auf die Rutenspitze.
Ich saß brav still und dann ging es auch so. Nur beim Schlagen nach den Mücken wurde die Schwingungsübertragung offensichtlich.
Die Sitzhöhe hatte ich vorher beim Onlineshop erfragt und bin damit auch absolut zufrieden: man sitzt angenehm hoch.





Pardon für die „Schiefe” des Bildes, es war sehr spät und eigentlich viel dunkler als auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Die Anordnung der Anschraubteile wird noch verbessert.

Angeltechnisch sah es nicht bombig aus - immerhin verhinderte ein Plötzjunior das Absingen der französischen Hymne durch den Angler.
Da sich auch das billige Regenzeug bewährt hat und ich mit neuen Erfahrungen nach Hause stiefeln konnte, war der Abend auch ohne tolle Fänge ganz okay so.


*) das kurze Modell ist für meine Zwecke ausreichend


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Super, mein Feederchair von Matrix kommt morgen auch per Post.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ....
> 
> und ich muss noch ein Petri @geomas zur Brasse nachreichen- vielleicht steigt die Stückgröße wenn Du mal ne Herde mit reichlich kontinentalem Futter zum bleiben überredest? Ich weiss, ist nicht so Dein Ding, aber dann würden die Chancen auf ne Bronzeplatte bestimmt steigen?



Danke! Du hast vollkommen recht: die korrekte Handhabung von Grundfutter steht auf meiner To-Learn-Liste sehr weit oben.
Ich bin relativ dünnhäutig (im Sinne des Wortes) und etwas vorsichtig, wenn es darum geht, mit kaputter Haut unbekannte Substanzen umzuwälzen. Gummi-/Latex-Handschuhe funktionieren für mich nicht.
Pellets und LB sind für mich problemlos handhabbar. Im Schrank hab ich diverse Tüten Futter, Sieb und so sind jetzt auch da, bald gehts los.


Nachtrag: für kurze Sessions am Abend muß ich noch ne Futter-Lösung finden. Futter anmischen und portionsweise einfrieren?


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Super, mein Feederchair von Matrix kommt morgen auch per Post.



Glückwunsch! Ich hab den „kleinen/billigen” genommen.
Eine Beinverlängerung werd ich wohl bei Gelegenheit nachbestellen, um mehr Flexibilität bei der Zubehörmontage zu haben, wenn die Beine vorne hoch eingestellt sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Ich hab den „kleinen/billigen” genommen.
> Eine Beinverlängerung werd ich wohl bei Gelegenheit nachbestellen, um mehr Flexibilität bei der Zubehörmontage zu haben, wenn die Beine vorne hoch eingestellt sind.



Ich habe mir auch nur den kleinen Stuhl zugelegt, für den Winter/Pickern. Ich brauche idr. nur einen Ködertisch und einen Eimer, dann bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin relativ dünnhäutig (im Sinne des Wortes) und etwas vorsichtig, wenn es darum geht, mit kaputter Haut unbekannte Substanzen umzuwälzen. Gummi-/Latex-Handschuhe funktionieren für mich nicht.



Schonmal dünne Baumwollhandschuhe probiert? 
Benutzt meine Mutter nur noch seit Jahren aufgrund ihrer Neurodermitis und entsprechend geschädigter Haut. Ok, sie wühlt damit nicht im Anfutter rum, aber auch regelmäßig im Garten oder Blumenerde.
Sind natürlich teurer wie Einweghandschuhe aus Gummi oder Latex, dafür sind sie dann auch waschbar.


----------



## geomas

Als „Tablett” hab ich nach langem Suchen das Teil von Korum genommen. Die meisten Side-Trays sind riesig und teilweise richtig teuer. Für meine Zwecke sollte das vergleichsweise kompakte „Tray” von Korum ausreichen.


----------



## geomas

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schonmal dünne Baumwollhandschuhe probiert?
> Benutzt meine Mutter nur noch seit Jahren aufgrund ihrer Neurodermitis und entsprechend geschädigter Haut. Ok, sie wühlt damit nicht im Anfutter rum, aber auch regelmäßig im Garten oder Blumenerde.
> Sind natürlich teurer wie Einweghandschuhe aus Gummi oder Latex, dafür sind sie dann auch waschbar.



Danke! 
Dünne Baumwollhandschuhe trag ich, wenn die Flossen eingesalbt sind. Im Moment geht es gerade mit der Haut, ist aber immer wieder mal sehr störend.
Dann geht angeltechnisch wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Ich muß ja berufsbedingt oft Latexhandschuhe tragen, von daher weiß ich nur zu gut wie mies die Haut sich bereits nach kurzer Zeit darin anfühlt...da möcht ich mir nicht ausmalen wie damit jemand klarkommen soll, dessen Haut bereits geschädigt ist.
Vom Griffgefühl sind Baumwollhandschuhe auch deutlich besser.

Ich selbst hab "nur" nen Problem mit der Durchblutung (Raynaud Syndrom) in den Fingern (außer Daumen) und das ist schon fies genug, wenn das mal 30-60min oder länger anhält.
Handschuhe haben mir leider nie etwas gebracht, hab da einiges durchprobiert. Das einzige was bei mir vorbeugend hilft oder eben schnelle Linderung schafft sind benzinbetriebene Taschenwärmer.
Seitdem ich die habe kann ich auch ohne Leichenfinger wieder längere Zeit draußen verbringen.


----------



## geomas

Die kaputte oder empfindliche Haut hab ich wohl geerbt. 
Naja, wie gesagt - im Moment gehts so. Bin nur eben vorsichtig.
Hatte auch längere Phasen ganz ohne Probleme.


----------



## Minimax

@ Bimmelrudi , @geomas ,

Ich kann Euch nachfühlen, ihr seid wie Mrs. Minimax und Ich: Ich hab Eisfingerchenprobleme -und ohne Benzinöfen (Peacock!) wird's für mich bereits unter 15celsius ungemütlich, sie hat durch ne Allergie hyperempfindliche Hände, komplett mit Entzündungen, Bläschen, offenen Stellen- auch sie nutzt je nach Lage talkumfreie Latexhandschuhe oder die dünnen Baumwollhandschuhe. Wenn sie nen Schub hat, wird sie fast wahnsinnig, Ärmste..


----------



## Andal

Kalte Finger kenne ich praktisch nicht. Wenn ich doch mal Handschuhe brauche, ist das Wasser längst hart. Dafür habe ich unglaublich trockene Haut. Aber mit Aloe Vera Produkten kommt das auch in den Griff.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas,@Bimmelrudi,@Minimax-  Gute Besserung und alles gute .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> @ Bimmelrudi , @geomas ,
> 
> Ich kann Euch nachfühlen, ihr seid wie Mrs. Minimax und Ich: Ich hab Eisfingerchenprobleme -und ohne Benzinöfen (Peacock!) wird's für mich bereits unter 15celsius ungemütlich



Krieg das auch bei hochsommerlichen Wetter, vorallem wenn ich mal mit dem Rad unterwegs bin. Die Außentemperaturen spielen dabei gar keine Rolle, wenn der Körper meint er will beheizt werden und zieht einem das Blut aus den Gliedmaßen.
Kommt ziemlich plötzlich entweder an Zeige-oder Mittelfinger und nimmt nach paar Minuten alle Viere ein. Den Daumen betriffts komischerweise nie. Mit viel Pech kommts an beiden Händen...wenn ich dann nicht sofort drauf reagiere (Handgelenke warmhalten, Finger schnell und dauernd bewegen) hab ich die nächste Stunde schneeweiße Finger und ne Kribbelei wie Frostfinger mit heißem Wasser abgeschockt.
Zehen hab ich es auch, Gott sei Dank bis dato noch weniger wie an den Fingern.
Ne Heilung dagegen gibt es noch nicht, man kann nur versuchen vorzubeugen um es nicht soweit kommen zu lassen.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Du hast vollkommen recht: die korrekte Handhabung von Grundfutter steht auf meiner To-Learn-Liste sehr weit oben.
> Ich bin relativ dünnhäutig (im Sinne des Wortes) und etwas vorsichtig, wenn es darum geht, mit kaputter Haut unbekannte Substanzen umzuwälzen. Gummi-/Latex-Handschuhe funktionieren für mich nicht.
> Pellets und LB sind für mich problemlos handhabbar. Im Schrank hab ich diverse Tüten Futter, Sieb und so sind jetzt auch da, bald gehts los.
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: für kurze Sessions am Abend muß ich noch ne Futter-Lösung finden. Futter anmischen und portionsweise einfrieren?



Hmmm hast du schon diese beschichteten Gartenhandschuhe probiert? Sind Stoffhandschuhe mit einer Beschichtung auf der Handfläche. Man schwitzt nicht sofort wie blöde und sie halten eine Zeitlang trocken, man hat aber trotzdem Gefühl in den Händen. Könnte mir Vorstellen dass die zum Futteranmischen gut geeignet sind.

Bezüglich Futter einfrieren: Das mach ich mit Futterresten da ich immer dazu neige mehr Futter mitzunehmen als man braucht. ​Ist auch schnell wieder aufgetaut bei Raumtemperatur.
Aber da der Platz im Gefrierschrank begrenzt ist würde es Ärger geben wenn ich mehr auf Vorrat einfrieren würde


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Ansonsten gäbe es ja grundsätzlich auch noch die Möglichkeit, das Futter zu hause (oder wahlweise natürlich auch am Wasser) mit einem Akkuschrauber mit Quirl anzurühren. Vielleicht wäre das ne praktikable Variante für dich.


----------



## geomas

Danke! 

Die von Dir, @Racklinger genannten Handschuhe muß ich mal probieren. Beim Einfrieren von Futter hab ich das gleiche Problem wie Du: es geht schon mal, aber nicht mit richtiger Vorratshaltung im Gefrierschrank. Ich werd mal etwa experimentieren, auch was die für kurze „Sessions” benötigten Futtermengen angeht.

@Tobias85 - ich würde das Futteranmischen gerne erst mal von der Pike auf erlernen, deshalb zunächst bevorzugt ohne Akkuschrauber.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas  Hat du schon mal überlegt, auf Method Feeder umzusteigen für Kurzansitze weil man dann doch erheblich weniger Futter braucht. Mit ca. einem Colaglas  Futter, evtl etwas kleine Pellets und etwas Wasser komme ich locker mehrere Stunden aus. Method Feeder ist halt Feedern für Geizige, wie mein Händler immer meint.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> @Tobias85 - ich würde das Futteranmischen gerne erst mal von der Pike auf erlernen, deshalb zunächst bevorzugt ohne Akkuschrauber.



@geomas : Futteranmischen besteht doch hauptsächlich in der Zusammensetzung der einzelnen Zutaten (egal ob jetzt Einzelkomponenten oder verschiedene Tüten) um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen.
Das vermischen der trockenen Zutaten miteinander ist doch keine Wissenschaft! Der zweite Teil besteht im Anfeuchten des Futters und ist schon etwas aufwändiger und dem anschließenden Sieben um Klumpen zu verhindern. Beides läßt sich hervorragend in einem Arbeitsgang mit einem Quirl erledigen. Selbst das Mischen der trockenen Substanzen geht mit dem Quirl! Du brauchst also das angefeuchtete Futter nur noch mit den Händen berühren beim überprüfen der Kosistenz und beim Angeln zum Füttern.
Auch braucht man keinen Akkuschrauber, es geht auch mit einer normalen Bohrmaschine wenn das Futter zu Hause angerührt wird. Und für kleine Mengen kann man vielleicht auch einen Mixer nehmen.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Fehlt halt ein griffiger Griff. Das kriegt man hin. Aber der Rest geht für meinen Geschmack.


Scheint rein das HT zu sein was man überarbeiten muss, und das geht dann leicht sogar ohne Ringe zerlegen, einfach RH abmachen und los ..
Auch hoch bis in die 300€-Klasse hat man das papageienhafte vielfach (für die Consumer), meine Shimanos grellen auch zu sehr mit dem Blau.
Die eingeschobenen Teile sind allermeist einfach schwarz glanzlackiert. Und sicher auch zu dünn im HT.
Also da was an dem einen Teil dran machen könnte, könnte sich wirklich lohnen,
zumal wenn die angegebene Rutengewichte stimmen. 
Eventuell sind die zu dünn und durchgehend am agieren, dann etwas langsam beim Zupfer einer mißtrauischen Fischsocke, das wäre dann aber was für die ausgesprochenen Float-Aktion-Liebhaber.

Hast Du oder jemand anders einen von denen schon mal in der Hand gehabt?

Und AM-Angelsport ist bei mir der mit der zuvielteiligen Lieferung aktuell ...


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Die von Dir, @Racklinger genannten Handschuhe muß ich mal probieren. Beim Einfrieren von Futter hab ich das gleiche Problem wie Du: es geht schon mal, aber nicht mit richtiger Vorratshaltung im Gefrierschrank. Ich werd mal etwa experimentieren, auch was die für kurze „Sessions” benötigten Futtermengen angeht.
> 
> @Tobias85 - ich würde das Futteranmischen gerne erst mal von der Pike auf erlernen, deshalb zunächst bevorzugt ohne Akkuschrauber.


https://www.obi.de/arbeitshandschuhe/gebol-handschuh-air-flex-groesse-8/p/7938764
Sowas zum Bleistift, hat aber normalerweise jeder Baumarkt im Sortiment.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit viel Pech kommts an beiden Händen...wenn ich dann nicht sofort drauf reagiere (Handgelenke warmhalten, Finger schnell und dauernd bewegen) hab ich die nächste Stunde schneeweiße Finger und ne Kribbelei wie Frostfinger mit heißem Wasser abgeschockt.
> Zehen hab ich es auch, Gott sei Dank bis dato noch weniger wie an den Fingern.


Ansitzangler faul rumsitzen Problem! 

Nimm als Aufwärm- und Lockerungsüberung doch mal ne (griffverträgliche(!)) 3m Weitwurfspinne (mit) und jage Rapfen etc. weit draußen min. 20 Würfe, dann kommt die Pumpe und der Saft in Wallung.


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @geomas  Hat du schon mal überlegt, auf Method Feeder umzusteigen für Kurzansitze weil man dann doch erheblich weniger Futter braucht. Mit ca. einem Colaglas  Futter, evtl etwas kleine Pellets und etwas Wasser komme ich locker mehrere Stunden aus. Method Feeder ist halt Feedern für Geizige, wie mein Händler immer meint.


Dass Futter muss er trotzdem anrühren, außer er angelt nur mit Pellets 
Will ich nächstes Jahr auch mal probieren, aber dass Method-Futter anrühren ist auch wieder eine eigene Kunst durch den hohen Fischmehlanteil.
Aber mal gucken, bis jetzt nur jede Menge Videos übers Method reingezogen.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @geomas  Hat du schon mal überlegt, auf Method Feeder umzusteigen für Kurzansitze weil man dann doch erheblich weniger Futter braucht. Mit ca. einem Colaglas  Futter, evtl etwas kleine Pellets und etwas Wasser komme ich locker mehrere Stunden aus. Method Feeder ist halt Feedern für Geizige, wie mein Händler immer meint.



Das Method-Feedern nur mit Micro-Pellets hab ich schon öfters gemacht, aber nur am Stillwasser. Am Fluß muß ich dies (mit Pellets und auch mit entsprechendem Futter) noch probieren.
Ich möchte nur eben auch konventionell Feedern. Und das hab ich bisher nur mit Liquidized Bread (und selten mit Madenkorb) gemacht.


----------



## geomas

Noch mal Feederfutter, dann geb ich auch Ruhe: Plan ist, jetzt im Herbst, wenn die Hände okay sind, das „ganz normale Feedern” zu praktizieren.
Lösungen, was ich mache, wenn die Flossen nicht zum Futtermischen geeignet sind, muß ich mir danach überlegen - danke für die Tipps!


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Futteranmischen besteht doch hauptsächlich in der Zusammensetzung der einzelnen Zutaten (egal ob jetzt Einzelkomponenten oder verschiedene Tüten) um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen.
> Das vermischen der trockenen Zutaten miteinander ist doch keine Wissenschaft! Der zweite Teil besteht im Anfeuchten des Futters und ist schon etwas aufwändiger und dem anschließenden Sieben um Klumpen zu verhindern. Beides läßt sich hervorragend in einem Arbeitsgang mit einem Quirl erledigen. Selbst das Mischen der trockenen Substanzen geht mit dem Quirl! Du brauchst also das angefeuchtete Futter nur noch mit den Händen berühren beim überprüfen der Kosistenz und beim Angeln zum Füttern.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
> Heinz



Danke, Heinz! 
Ich hab verschiedene „Fertigmischungen”, mit denen werd ich demnächst mal von Hand loslegen. Momentan sind die Hände ganz okay.
Quirl und so werd ich dann eventuell später probieren. Wollte nur eben ganz altmodisch = manuell beginnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Heinz!
> Ich hab verschiedene „Fertigmischungen”, mit denen werd ich demnächst mal von Hand loslegen. Momentan sind die Hände ganz okay.
> Quirl und so werd ich dann eventuell später probieren. Wollte nur eben ganz altmodisch = manuell beginnen.




Wenn die Hände nicht nach Futer stinken sollen, nehme ich immer ne Gipskelle zum anmischen im Eimer.
Dann teste ich nur kurz mal mit der Hand die Konsistenz.
Könnte auch für dich was sein:

https://www.stabilo-fachmarkt.de/gipserspachtel-holzgriff-gipskelle-gs-60/a-917801/


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn die Hände nicht nach Futer stinken sollen, nehme ich immer ne Gipskelle zum anmischen im Eimer.
> Dann teste ich nur kurz mal mit der Hand die Konsistenz.
> Könnte auch für dich was sein:
> 
> https://www.stabilo-fachmarkt.de/gipserspachtel-holzgriff-gipskelle-gs-60/a-917801/


Das halte ich auch für einen gangbaren Weg mit vertretbaren Aufwand (,und wollte es selber vorschlagen) Im Vertrauen: ich siebe so gut wie nie, ist natürlich besser wenn man es macht aber ich fange meine Fische auch so. Wird halt schwierig wenn sie zaghaft beissen und schnell satt sind aber an vielen Tagen reicht es  die Klumpen anderweitig zu zerreiben. Willst ja kein Match gewinnen - oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gesiebt hab ich noch nie.
Das ist mMn nur nötig wenn man Kütfisch angeln will und diese durch paar Klümpchen im Futter nicht zu schnell sättigen will.

Ich angel aber (außer auf KöFis) nicht gezielt Kleinfische und deshalb sind mir Klümpchen im Futter wurscht!
Mir ist es sogar recht wenn die Kleinen schnell satt sind und sich von der Futterstelle verpixxen.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure Tipps, @Professor Tinca und @Kochtopf ! 
Ich werd demnächst mal ganz altmodisch Futter anmischen (wie im Lehrbuch - mit der blanken Hand, auch ganz normal sieben), um es eben mal korrekt gemacht zu haben.
Und von diesen Erfahrungen ausgehend werd ich dann sehen, wie es weiter geht. Was praktisch ist und was nicht.


----------



## Tricast

Racklinger schrieb:


> Dass Futter muss er trotzdem anrühren, außer er angelt nur mit Pellets
> Will ich nächstes Jahr auch mal probieren, aber dass Method-Futter anrühren ist auch wieder eine eigene Kunst durch den hohen Fischmehlanteil.
> Aber mal gucken, bis jetzt nur jede Menge Videos übers Method reingezogen.



Die Zugabe von Wasser in welchen Schritten und wie oft in welcher Zeit unterscheidet sich doch immer von Futtersorte zu Futtersorte. Das muß man einfach ausprobieren. Auch wenn stark klebende Futteranteile verwendet werden wie z.B. Paniermehle oder TTX Mais muß die Prozedur angepasst werden. Mir wurde mal vor Jahren erzählt die Substanzen muß man "fluten" und dann den Rest trocken unterziehen. Auch die Verwendung von Erden und Lehm im Futter ist eine eigene Welt für sich.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Zugabe von Wasser in welchen Schritten und wie oft in welcher Zeit unterscheidet sich doch immer von Futtersorte zu Futtersorte. Das muß man einfach ausprobieren. Auch wenn stark klebende Futteranteile verwendet werden wie z.B. Paniermehle oder TTX Mais muß die Prozedur angepasst werden. Mir wurde mal vor Jahren erzählt die Substanzen muß man "fluten" und dann den Rest trocken unterziehen. Auch die Verwendung von Erden und Lehm im Futter ist eine eigene Welt für sich.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Deshalb hab ich mir (bewährte, so hoffe ich) Futtermischungen in 1Kilo-Tüten besorgt und werde die erstmal ohne Zugabe von Erden/Lehm/Additiven probieren.
Ach ja, Knoblauchfutter ist auch vorhanden: da kann ich etwas mediterrane Stimmung im Viertel verbreiten.


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Zugabe von Wasser in welchen Schritten und wie oft in welcher Zeit unterscheidet sich doch immer von Futtersorte zu Futtersorte. Das muß man einfach ausprobieren. Auch wenn stark klebende Futteranteile verwendet werden wie z.B. Paniermehle oder TTX Mais muß die Prozedur angepasst werden. Mir wurde mal vor Jahren erzählt die Substanzen muß man "fluten" und dann den Rest trocken unterziehen. Auch die Verwendung von Erden und Lehm im Futter ist eine eigene Welt für sich.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Joa, da hat wahrscheinlich jeder seine eigenen "Rituale" sag ich mal, um sein Futter anzurühren. Ich versuche es so einfach wie möglich zu halten.
Wasser rein, kräftig durchmischen, ziehen lassen, nachfeuchten, fertig. 
Bin jetzt auch umgestiegen von selbst mischen auf fertigfutter, war mir einfach zu mühselig. Und immer die Entscheidungen, was man alles reinmischt, habe ich tagelang rumgeknobelt.  Hats was gebracht? ich glaube nicht. ​Wie es dann beim Method Futter funktioniert, muss ich wie gesagt erst ausprobieren. Erst mal gucken, ob die Fischis bei uns im Altwasser Fischmehl mögen.....


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe letzten die Fischmehlpampe so angemischt, das man das Gefühl hatte, Beton hält nicht besser. Nach 20 Minuten im Wasser war immer noch die Hälfte nicht weg, weil es so ziemlich unlöslich war. Aber man konnte die Fraßspuren deutlich sehen. Und gefangen hat es auch, teilweise 3 Weißfische mit einer Korbbefüllung.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten die Fischmehlpampe so angemischt, das man das Gefühl hatte, Beton hält nicht besser. Nach 20 Minuten im Wasser war immer noch die Hälfte nicht weg, weil es so ziemlich unlöslich war. Aber man konnte die Fraßspuren deutlich sehen. Und gefangen hat es auch, teilweise 3 Weißfische mit einer Korbbefüllung.



Ich werd wohl eher „klassisch” starten.


----------



## Minimax

Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Eilige bzw. arbeitsökonomisch Sparsame: Es gibt bereits angefeuchtetes Futter zu kaufen. Tüte auf, Körbchen rein, oder Bällchen formen.
Ich hatte mal welches durch Zufall in nem Angelladen gefunden von der Firma Jaxon, estimmt gibt's noch mehr auf dem Markt. Ich war eigentlich ganz angetan von Geruch und Konsistenz, die Fische fandens auch ok.


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Eilige bzw. arbeitsökonomisch Sparsame: Es gibt bereits angefeuchtetes Futter zu kaufen. Tüte auf, Körbchen rein, oder Bällchen formen.
> Ich hatte mal welches durch Zufall in nem Angelladen gefunden von der Firma Jaxon, estimmt gibt's noch mehr auf dem Markt. Ich war eigentlich ganz angetan von Geruch und Konsistenz, die Fische fandens auch ok.


Wie jetzt, es gibt schon angefeuchtetes Futter zu kaufen????  Und das wird nicht ranzig?? Was es nicht alles gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Eilige bzw. arbeitsökonomisch Sparsame: Es gibt bereits angefeuchtetes Futter zu kaufen. Tüte auf, Körbchen rein, oder Bällchen formen.
> Ich hatte mal welches durch Zufall in nem Angelladen gefunden von der Firma Jaxon, estimmt gibt's noch mehr auf dem Markt. Ich war eigentlich ganz angetan von Geruch und Konsistenz, die Fische fandens auch ok.




Ja gibt es von vielen Firmen.
Was mich daran stört ist der Preis.
Es müsste durch das schwerere zugesetzte Wasser doch billiger sein pro KG?


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Eilige bzw. arbeitsökonomisch Sparsame: Es gibt bereits angefeuchtetes Futter zu kaufen. Tüte auf, Körbchen rein, oder Bällchen formen.
> Ich hatte mal welches durch Zufall in nem Angelladen gefunden von der Firma Jaxon, estimmt gibt's noch mehr auf dem Markt. Ich war eigentlich ganz angetan von Geruch und Konsistenz, die Fische fandens auch ok.



Danke Minimax, du hast mich gerade auf eine tolle Idee gebracht, sinkenden Forellenteig in das Körbchen zu packen beim nächsten Teichbesuch. Wenn das dann klappt, ????


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja gibt es von vielen Firmen.
> Was mich daran stört ist der Preis.
> Es müsste durch das schwere zugesetzte Wasser doch billiger sein pro KG?



Wenn man aber den Preis einer guten Flasche Wasser dagegen stellt??


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn man aber den Preis einer guten Flasche Wasser dagegen stellt??




Ist betsimmt mit Bonaqua oder Volvic angerührt....


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist betsimmt mit Bonaqua oder Volvic angerührt....


Wohl eher Heilwasser aus einer heiligen Quelle, Lourdes oder so


----------



## Hecht100+

Racklinger schrieb:


> Wohl eher Heilwasser aus einer heiligen Quelle, Lourdes oder so



Voss Gletscherwasser, ca. 10 Euronen der Liter


----------



## Tikey0815

feine geistliche Wässer aus den Highlands oder Puerto Rico würden mich ja auch reizen


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn sie tatsächlich schweres Wasser  genommen haben geht der Preis ^^ das fertig gefeuchtete Futter ist iirc meist fertiger method feeder mix, oder hab ich hier in der Provinz was verpasst?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn sie tatsächlich schweres Wasser  genommen haben geht der Preis ^^ das fertig gefeuchtete Futter ist iirc meist fertiger method feeder mix, oder hab ich hier in der Provinz was verpasst?



Schwer im Gegensatz zum Pulverfutter.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja gibt es von vielen Firmen.
> Was mich daran stört ist der Preis.



Also das Method Zeugs von den Jaxons geht für unter 4 tacken im Netz weg, wird also nicht direkt mit Gold aufgewogen. Man tauscht halt Geld gegen Zeit (und Mühe).
Son Beutelchen oder drei auf Verdacht im Kofferraum stell ich mir ganz praktisch vor. Ich Angel ja seltener Mit Grundfutter. Wenn mal mit Loosefeed am Flüsschen nichts geht, zack, Beutel auf, mal sehen was passiert. Keine Schüsselnm Eimer Kellen oder halbangemachte Bröseltüten 
Klar, wer häufig und intensiv mit Grundfutter arbeitet, für den ist das nix.


----------



## Tricast

Da hast Du in der Provinz was verpasst. Z.B. von Sensas das 3000 READY Lake, Roach, Carp.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> *Sensas 3000* READY Lake, Roach, Carp.



Oh, das gibt's auch schon fertig? Das finde ich sehr interessant, auf das 3000 gros Gardons schwöre ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das gibt's auch schon fertig? Das finde ich sehr interessant, auf das 3000 gros Gardons schwöre ich.




Und ich auf Tanches, Etang und Carp.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Erden und Lehm kannst Du getrost links liegen lassen. 
Suche 2-3 Futter aus (einmal für Stillwasser und einmal für Fluß), die Firma ist egal und fange damit an. Dann lernst Du wieviel Wasser die einzelnen Mischungen brauchen und wenn Du dir dann noch aufschreibst wieviel Wasser Du zugegeben hast bist Du beim Vorbereiten noch schneller. Bedenke: Einige Futtersorten möchten das Wasser in 2/3 Schritten verabreicht bekommen. Und wenn Du bei den Futtersorten bleibst wirst Du mit der Zeit auch das Futter verstehen wie es arbeitet. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax 
@Professor: Ihr gehört auch zur grünen Fraktion?
Das Etang und auch das Gardons wie auch das Gros Gardons sind einfach Klassiker. Wir angeln auch das Explosiv Feeder gerne als Zugabe.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr gehört auch zur grünen Fraktion?



Gotte bewahre, nein!

Aber Sensas Futter mag ich sehr gern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Da hast Du in der Provinz was verpasst. Z.B. von Sensas das 3000 READY Lake, Roach, Carp.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das ist ja cool, danke. Muss ich mir mal genauer angucken (wenn ich je mein Futter aufgebraucht hab)


----------



## geomas

Danke, Heinz! 
Ich hab Futtermischungen von Top Secret mit albernen Namen (Mischungen mit Hanf), welche von Sensas (Gardons sowieso), auch Schleienfutter und das erwähnte Knoblauchzeugs zu liegen.
Letztlich werd ich mich wohl für den Fluß auf eine Mischung einschießen und noch eine für die Teiche.
Oder ich nehme wie der Professore ne günstige Grundmischung (Rapido Magic oder so) und verfeinere nach Gusto. 
Aber starten werd ich mit den Tüten, die ich bereits habe.

Und danke für den Hinweis auf das „Ready”-Futter.


----------



## Tricast

Mensch geomas, habe eben bei YOUTUBE Angeljoe aufgerufen und was mußte ich sehen, geomas im Laden. Sagenhaft wo Du dich überall rumtreibst.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Mensch geomas, habe eben bei YOUTUBE Angeljoe aufgerufen und was mußte ich sehen, geomas im Laden. Sagenhaft wo Du dich überall rumtreibst.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ja, mit so einem schönen gelben Schnabel fällt man eben auf!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Futtermischungen von Top Secret mit albernen Namen (Mischungen mit Hanf)




Hab ich auch paar Tüten von(und Boilies).
Die sind auch super!


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax
> @Professor: Ihr gehört auch zur grünen Fraktion?
> Das Etang und auch das Gardons wie auch das Gros Gardons sind einfach Klassiker. Wir angeln auch das Explosiv Feeder gerne als Zugabe.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Das Gros Gardons ist seit langer Zeit mein Leib- und Magenfutter, wir hatten ja auch einmal am Telefon darüber gesprochen, da war ich sehr erleichtert, das Du
es für gut befandest, da stieg das Vertrauen in das Produkt nochmals.

Könntest Du ein weiteres Futter nennen, das so beschaffen ist, das es das Gros Gardons ergänzt, bzw. da punktet, wo G.G. nicht so ideal ist? Dann würde ich vertrauensvoll meine Bestände ergänzen und hätte eine rundum-sorglos Lösung,

herzliche Grüße,
Tilmann


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Gros Gardons ist seit langer Zeit mein Leib- und Magenfutter, wir hatten ja auch einmal am Telefon darüber gesprochen, da war ich sehr erleichtert, das Du
> es für gut befandest, da stieg das Vertrauen in das Produkt nochmals.
> 
> Könntest Du ein weiteres Futter nennen, das so beschaffen ist, das es das Gros Gardons ergänzt, bzw. da punktet, wo G.G. nicht so ideal ist? Dann würde ich vertrauensvoll meine Bestände ergänzen und hätte eine rundum-sorglos Lösung,
> 
> herzliche Grüße,
> Tilmann



Top Secret Cannabis Plötzen Dope ist top. Plötzen lieben Hanf!

Ansonsten einfach Hanfmehl oder Rösthanfmehl untermischen. Das geht auch.
Mit diesem hier hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Best-Baits-...406997?hash=item4abf521315:g:3VkAAOSw8cNUUDLU


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Top Secret Cannabis Plötzen Dope ist top. Plötzen lieben Hanf!
> Ansonsten einfach Hanfmehl oder Rösthanfmehl untermischen. Das geht auch.



Ich misch gelegentlich etwas Hanf, fett, Geröstet ebenfalls von Sensas unter.
Ich suche aber eher ein Futter, das sozusagen genau umgekehrte Eigenschaften vom Gros Gardon hat, also ein Kontrastprogramm - sozusagen ein "Anti-Gros-Gardon" aber eben genauso empfehlenswert in seinem Bereich - und natürlich mit dem Ükel Siegel des Vertrauens


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Top Secret Cannabis Plötzen Dope ist top. Plötzen lieben Hanf!


Logo, deswegen auch die roten Augen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich misch gelegentlich etwas Hanf, fett, Geröstet ebenfalls von Sensas unter.
> Ich suche aber eher ein Futter, das sozusagen genau umgekehrte Eigenschaften vom Gros Gardon hat, also ein Kontrastprogramm - sozusagen ein "Anti-Gros-Gardon" aber eben genauso empfehlenswert in seinem Bereich - und natürlich mit dem Ükel Siegel des Vertrauens


Quasi petit gardon?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich misch gelegentlich etwas Hanf, fett, Geröstet ebenfalls von Sensas unter.
> Ich suche aber eher ein Futter, das sozusagen genau umgekehrte Eigenschaften vom Gros Gardon hat, also ein Kontrastprogramm - sozusagen ein "Anti-Gros-Gardon" aber eben genauso empfehlenswert in seinem Bereich - und natürlich mit dem Ükel Siegel des Vertrauens




Dann musst du etwas genauer werden.
Für welche Umstände willst du das Futter haben?


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Das Method-Feedern nur mit Micro-Pellets hab ich schon öfters gemacht, aber nur am Stillwasser. Am Fluß muß ich dies (mit Pellets und auch mit entsprechendem Futter) noch probieren.
> Ich möchte nur eben auch konventionell Feedern.



Hat jemand von Euch eigentlich schon (positive) Erfahrungen mit Method Feedern am Fluß gemacht?


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eigentlich schon (positive) Erfahrungen mit Method Feedern am Fluß gemacht?


Meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich darauf, dass ich zwei Tage @Xianeli zugesehen habe wie er nix fängt. Aber Öfföff hat auf seiner Seite einen Artikel drüber geschrieben (16er haken)


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann musst du etwas genauer werden.
> Für welche Umstände willst du das Futter haben?



Möglichst Breites EinsatzspektrumHmmm… also das GG ist süßlich hanfreich, aktiv, steigende Partikel, feine Struktur.
Also wäre ein Gegenfutter eher herb/fischig, passiver, hohe Bindung, grobe Partikel... Geistesblitz beim Schreiben:
und dass bedeutet, man sollte vielleicht mal bei Karpfen/Schleien Mischungen gucken, richtig?
Gibt's da was empfehlenswertes, was auch gut zu beziehen ist?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Möglichst Breites EinsatzspektrumHmmm… also das GG ist süßlich hanfreich, aktiv, steigende Partikel, feine Struktur.
> Also wäre ein Gegenfutter eher herb/fischig, passiver, hohe Bindung, grobe Partikel... Geistesblitz beim Schreiben:
> und dass bedeutet, man sollte vielleicht mal bei Karpfen/Schleien Mischungen gucken, richtig?
> Gibt's da was empfehlenswertes, was auch gut zu beziehen ist?


Sensas 3000 tench? Zumindest der Prof fand es gut iirc


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eigentlich schon (positive) Erfahrungen mit Method Feedern am Fluß gemacht?



Zur Klarstellung: „mein Fluß” fließt typischerweise langsam. Probiert hab ich die MF-Technik hier noch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sensas 3000 tench? Zumindest der Prof fand es gut iirc



Oh, und das vergass ich zu erwähnen, mit S 3000 tanches hab ich zweimal schon keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist bestimmt ein gutes Futter, aber wir kommen nicht miteinander klar.
Am Besten wärs, wenn jemand der das GG kennt, das ungrosgardonigste Futter nennt, was er sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Möglichst Breites EinsatzspektrumHmmm… also das GG ist süßlich hanfreich, aktiv, steigende Partikel, feine Struktur.
> Also wäre ein Gegenfutter eher herb/fischig, passiver, hohe Bindung, grobe Partikel... Geistesblitz beim Schreiben:
> und dass bedeutet, man sollte vielleicht mal bei Karpfen/Schleien Mischungen gucken, richtig?
> Gibt's da was empfehlenswertes, was auch gut zu beziehen ist?



Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Kontrast zum anderen Futter.
Fischmehlfutter hat ja fast jede Marke im Angebot allerdings kann ich nicht behaupten dass irgendwas davon bisher besonders erfolgreich auf Plötzen war.

Ich habe da eher gute Erfahrungen mit einer eher neutralen bindigen Grundmasse(hatte ja Rapido Magic schon öfter erwähnt) und dann mit Krillsoße(Dynamite Baits) und/oder Knoblauchpulver angerührt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sensas 3000 tench? Zumindest der Prof fand es gut iirc




Jupp aber nicht für Plötzen.


----------



## Minimax

Da hab ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt, ich benutze gros gardons nicht nur für Gardons, sondern für alle möglichen Spezies. Es geht mir nicht um ein spezielles Plötzenfutter


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eigentlich schon (positive) Erfahrungen mit Method Feedern am Fluß gemacht?


Anfang des Jahres war ich für ein paar Tage an der Harle und hab erst ein paar Tage nicht so erfolgreich mit Pose gefischt. Am vorletzten Tag vor Abreise hab ich dann einfach mal ne Method Montage montiert, mit Pellets angefüttert und beködert. War Wahnsinn als dann die Fische in bemerkenswerter Folge bissen, meine ersten 50+ Brassen durfte ich dann landen, also ich bin begeistert !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt, ich benutze gros gardons nicht nur für Gardons, sondern für alle möglichen Spezies. Es geht mir nicht um ein spezielles Plötzenfutter



OK.
Dann erst recht kein Fischmehlfutter.

Das neutrale mit Krill und/oder Knoblauch ist super.

Da gehen Plötze, Güstern, Brachsen, Döbel, Aland usw. gut drauf ab - so einige Challenge-Fische ließen sich damit locken.

Falls du Fischmehl einfach nur probieren willst, sind die Forellenpellets ausm Futtermittelladen super.
Davon hab ich immer ein halbe Kilo dabei und füttere die pur oder mal testweise auch mit dem Grundfutter aber wie gesagt, Fischmehl ist speziell und geht nicht überall, im Gegensatz zu Krill/Knoblauch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt, ich benutze gros gardons nicht nur für Gardons, sondern für alle möglichen Spezies. Es geht mir nicht um ein spezielles Plötzenfutter



Heavy Bream von HJG Drescher oder die neuen Method Feeder Sorten von Browning sind der faktische Gegenentwurf und genau das, was du suchst. Das Gardon ist ja ein klassisches Rotaugenfutter, der Kontrast zu meinen genannten Sorten könnte als nicht größer sein. Das Heavy Bream ist recht strukturreich (Ei-Cake, bindende Mehle, ruhiges Futter, gelb).

Die MF-Sorten von Browning sind Fischig, farblich auffallend, aber feiner von der Zusammenstellung. Beide Sorten zielen eher auf größere Fische ab. Vorrausgesetzt, du mischst es nicht zu trocken an oder brichst die Struktur auf (Sieben notwendig/zuviele Köder).

Bei Rotaugenfuttersorten ist diese Aktivität ja gewollt, beim Gegenentwurf eben nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heavy Bream von HJG Drescher oder die neuen Method Feeder Sorten von Browning sind der faktische Gegenentwurf und genau das, was du suchst.




Was fürn Aroma haben die?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was fürn Aroma haben die?


 
Das Heavy Bream geht in die Richtung von Biskuit, ist ein liebliches Futter. Die Method-Sorten sind fischig, Muschel und Krill.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke dir!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich darauf, dass ich zwei Tage @Xianeli zugesehen habe wie er nix fängt. Aber Öfföff hat auf seiner Seite einen Artikel drüber geschrieben (16er haken)



Schon mal gelesen, eben nochmals. FF erwähnt auch die Möglichkeit einer Wurmbeköderung. Interessant  für die Zeit der kälteren Wassertemperatur, sprich, wenn die Grundeln zur Ruhe kommen. Bei den Nachteilen erwähnt er das Vorfüttern. Bei nicht allzu weiter Entfernung gingen sicher auch Futterballen, was meint Ihr?
@Fantastic Fishing , Du schreibst was von einer 26er Hauptschnur. Ginge auch Geflochtene?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing , Du schreibst was von einer 26er Hauptschnur. Ginge auch Geflochtene?



Auf keinen Fall, dir schlitzen die Fische beim Method Feedern im Fluss in Serie aus. In der Strömung knallen die Brassen sofort die Rute krumm, wenn sie das Gegengewicht des Korbs wegen des kurzen Vorfaches spüren. Da ist eine gute Dehnung dein bester Freund. Ich rate dir auch dringlichst davon ab, bei solchen Selbsthakmontagen, dünne Vorfächer zu verwenden. Unterhalb von 0,18 Millimeter hatte ich drei Fische in Serie (!!!) durch Vorfachbruch verloren. Das waren alles Brassen der Klasse 40 Zentimeter. Steigt dir doch mal ein Karpfen, eine Barbe oder ein richtig guter Aland ein, ziehst du ne lange Nase.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca @Fantastic Fishing 
danke Jungs für die Beratung und die Fingerzeige in die richtige Richtung, super
dann werde ich in der Richtung mal ermitteln,
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Dem Dank schließe ich mich mal an.
Hm, @Fantastic Fishing , jetzt mal ne andere Frage zu Deiner Seite. Kommt vielleicht blöd, falls ja, einfach überlesen und gut. Sind die Tacklevorschläge "ich empfehle Dir" eigentlich von Dir so unterstrichen, oder sind das solch Werbelinks?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dem Dank schließe ich mich mal an.
> Hm, @Fantastic Fishing , jetzt mal ne andere Frage zu Deiner Seite. Kommt vielleicht blöd, falls ja, einfach überlesen und gut. Sind die Tacklevorschläge "ich empfehle Dir" eigentlich von Dir so unterstrichen, oder sind das solch Werbelinks?



Die Kästchen für die Kaufempfehlungen entstammen meiner eigenen Regie (selbst Erstellt, Produkte selbst eingepflegt). Das sind alles Dinge, die ich beim Angeln verwendet, getestet oder weiterempfehlen kann. Bei einem Kauf bekomme ich eine Provision von Ebay (ich bin Partner). Das ist quasi mein erster Schritt in die Richtung der Monetisierung.


----------



## rustaweli

Mal ne klare Aussage!
Danke Dir @Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mal ne klare Aussage!
> Danke Dir @Fantastic Fishing



Ist doch logisch, das ich aus meinem Blog auch ein Instrument zum Verdienen von Geld mache. Die Nachfrage ist da, ich habe tausende Leser, ständiges Feedback und ich investierte ja auch richtig viel Arbeit. Ich mach da auch keinen Hehl draus, das mein Bankkonto von meiner Tätigkeit profitieren soll. Es kommen auch noch E-Books, diverse Kooperationen mit Unternehmen und weitere Ideen.

In 5 Jahren stehe ich dann wie C. Darga nackt vor meinem Zelt, wenn ich die Umsätze steigern will.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Susanne verwendet in ihrem Futter günstiges 3000 Club Bremes für die Bindung. Und sonst würde ich mal 3000 Fond anschauen.
www.matchangler-shop.de/index.php/futter/sensas

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

@Tricast Super Heinz, vielen Dank,
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch, das ich aus meinem Blog auch ein Instrument zum Verdienen von Geld mache. Die Nachfrage ist da, ich habe tausende Leser, ständiges Feedback und ich investierte ja auch richtig viel Arbeit. Ich mach da auch keinen Hehl draus, das mein Bankkonto von meiner Tätigkeit profitieren soll. Es kommen auch noch E-Books, diverse Kooperationen mit Unternehmen und weitere Ideen.
> 
> In 5 Jahren stehe ich dann wie C. Darga nackt vor meinem Zelt, wenn ich die Umsätze steigern will.



Jeder will doch irgendwo für seine Arbeit belohnt werden. Völlig richtig! Geht mir auch so. Find es eher unglaubwürdig auf Samariter zu machen. Oder wir Fußballfans, wie oft wir, wenn einer unserer Mannschaft wegen dem Geld geht, auf Moral machen.Die Jungs hatten keine Kindheit und Jugend, nur Schule und Training und nun wollen sie endlich ernten, so what. Hätte ich ein deutlich besseres Angebot einer Firma, würde ich auch gehen, zwecks Geld. Da lande ich wieder bei Brecht: Nach dem Fressen die Moral.
Aber mir ging es eher um die klare Aussage. Meine Empfehlung - ja, verdiene daran aber auch etwas! Nicht dieses altruistische Rumgeeiere.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jeder will doch irgendwo für seine Arbeit belohnt werden. Völlig richtig! Geht mir auch so. Find es eher unglaubwürdig auf Samariter zu machen. Oder wir Fußballfans, wie oft wir, wenn einer unserer Mannschaft wegen dem Geld geht, auf Moral machen.Die Jungs hatten keine Kindheit und Jugend, nur Schule und Training und nun wollen sie endlich ernten, so what. Hätte ich ein deutlich besseres Angebot einer Firma, würde ich auch gehen, zwecks Geld. Da lande ich wieder bei Brecht: Nach dem Fressen die Moral.
> Aber mir ging es eher um die klare Aussage. Meine Empfehlung - ja, verdiene daran aber auch etwas! Nicht dieses altruistische Rumgeeiere.



Ich habe auch überhaupt kein Problem damit, diese Ausrichtung meines Projektes öffentlich zu benennen. Auf der einen Seite stehen nämlich tausende Arbeitsstunden, ständige Beratungen, riesige Lernprozesse, auf der anderen Seite aber zig tausende Leser, die sich Gratis beölen lassen dürfen durch hochwertigen Content. Du kriegst auch keine E-Paper, Bücher, Guidings, gute Filme oder viele andere geistige Werke zum Nulltarif. Auf Youtube gibt es Werbegeld, auf Twitch Donations, manche Künstler arbeiten auch mit Patreon. Es ist doch nur logisch, das ich mich auch persönlich und materiell weiterentwickeln will. In dieser Welt/Gesellschaft geht nun mal nichts ohne Geld, da brauche ich nicht in Schönheit sterben, nur weil Werbung oft verteufelt wird. Zahlen will ja auch niemand mehr, also bleibt nur diese Lösung.

Der Verdruss mancher Leser entsteht ja eher durch aggressive Werbung, Clickbaits, schlechter Content im Zusammenhang mit Werbung und falsche Versprechen. Kann ich irgendwo verstehen. Komischerweise klickt aber auch niemand etwas an, wenn der Setzkescher nicht voll ist, der Titel nicht "Monsterschleien im Pornoteich" lautet oder irgendein ein Eklat/massentauglicher Aufschrei inhaltlich verarbeit wird. (Kormorane fressen Gewässer leer, dieser Boilie fängt mehr, Peta bewirft Angler mit Hamster)


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> , Peta bewirft Angler mit Hamster)


LOS, PIKACHU!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

@Fantastic Fishing 
Deinen Blog habe ich heute erst und nur da Du diesen gerade im Forum erwähnt hast entdeckt. Ich habe mal kurz reingestöbert und bin begeistert!
Magst Du vielleicht die Blogadresse in deine Signatur einfügen so dass sie am unterhalb deiner Forenbeiträge automatisch erscheint?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Deinen Blog habe ich heute erst und nur da Du diesen gerade im Forum erwähnt hast entdeckt. Ich habe mal kurz reingestöbert und bin begeistert!
> Magst Du vielleicht die Blogadresse in deine Signatur einfügen so dass sie am unterhalb deiner Forenbeiträge automatisch erscheint?



Aufgrund der Forenregeln ist mir diese (gute) Idee nicht gestattet, aber vielen Dank für dein tolles Feedback!


----------



## Minimax

Oh Jungs, oh Jungs,
nach den stressigen letzten Tagen habe ich die weniger bedrohlichen Mails gecheckt, und oh Wunder, offenbar sind grade gute Karbonplatten aus Australien zu mir unterwegs, von Bimmelrudi empfohlen, und bereit die Bremsen meiner Mitchells ins 21. Jh. zu führen,
Und eine besonders hübsche 300 made in France ist auch aufm Weg zu mir, komlett mit Ersatzspule und Karton und Anleitung, Natürlich auch benutzt aund mit Applatzungen, aber schon ziemlich in gutem Zustand. Und wenns im inneren hapert, habe ich genug Ersatzteile, um sie wieder schnurren zu lassen wie ne Kaffeemühle. 11mio verkaufte Exemplare sind keine schlechte Referenz, und wenn sie ihre Schwächen hat: Noch lange werden 300er ihren Dienst verrichten. Is halt die AK 47 der Statios- und genau wie erstere erkennt man letztere an ihren charakteristischen Sound: rrrrrrrr-rrrrrrr-rrrrr-klnk!-rrrrrr…..
Ich hab jedenfalls schon die Schraubenzieher gespitzt feinste Öle und Fette vorbereitet, und wird mir vielleicht schon am Wochenende einen feinen Oldtimer fitmachen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Oldies sind immer gut, bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht, besonders der Bremsenumbau würde mich doch stark interessieren. Mit den alten Mitchell habe ich nun gar keinen Vertrag, waren damals in meiner Ecke irgendwie nicht im Angebot. Heute hat die Marke hier fast jeder.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Ergattern der Mitchell!

Bei mir kam heute statt der erwarteteten langen Matche nur der mitbestellte Kleinkram (Rutenablagen und Schnurclips) an. 
Naja, heute Abend wäre ohnhin nicht die Zeit für einen Probewurf an der Warnow gewesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und eine besonders hübsche 300 made in France ist auch aufm Weg zu mir, komlett mit Ersatzspule und Karton und Anleitung, Natürlich auch benutzt aund mit Applatzungen, aber schon ziemlich in gutem Zustand. Und wenns im inneren hapert, habe ich genug Ersatzteile, um sie wieder schnurren zu lassen wie ne Kaffeemühle.


Wofür willst du die denn hernehmen, denn Bremsen-fitten für die Vitrine wäre ja nicht so notwendig?
Wobei sich meine Frage auf die Feinheit der Schnur etc. bezieht.


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht, Feederspitze 1 oz Glasfaser, 1oz Kohlefaser und eine dünnere Glasfaser ohne Benennung. Wie ist eure Meinung, ist das evtl eine o,5 oz oder sogar noch feiner?? Die 1 oz Glasfaser ist von Browning, die Kohlefaser von Rive, die feine von Askari.
> 
> Edit: Die grüne ist die Kohlefaser


Ich möchte dass Bild kurz noch mal für eine Frage verwenden, wenn @Hecht100+  nichts dagegen hat. Eine Spitze mit 1 oz Angabe müsste sich auf 90 Grad biegen, wenn man 1 oz dran hängt korrekt? Also eigentlich die unterste. 
Warum ich Frage, ich wollte gestern meine Spitzen mal testen, die haben ja keinerlei Angaben. Also mal ein 1,5 Oz Blei drangehängt und siehe da, keine der spitzen hat annähernd sich auf 90 Grad durchgebogen, selbst die Gelbe von der ich dachte dass sie so ca 1 oz haben sollte. Bin also verwirrter als vorher


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr gute Anmerkung und Fragestellung.

Wobei die Einspannlänge bzw. die Aktionslänge der Spitze wie bei jeder Rute ein wichtiger Kraftfaktor ist.
Bei diversen Längen kann das gar nicht einheitlich funktionieren, weil je mehr Aktionslänge, desto weiter und leichter biegt.

Warte auf die Zahl des Wissenden, ein oder zwei Fuß ? 
Oder mit der gesamten Rutenlänge bei der gesamten Biegelänge?


----------



## Racklinger

Zur Anmerkung, die Spitze hatte ich immer im vordersten Teil eingesteckt die Rute aber nicht komplett zusammengesteckt. (zu wenig platz)


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich bin der Meinung gewesen, eine 1 Oz Spitze biegt sich um 90 Grad bei dieser Belastung, auch ohne die Rute mit einzubeziehen. Aber das hat nie funktioniert, auch nicht mit der Spitze in der Rute. Und die auf meinem Bild sich am meisten gebogene Spitze ist auch die kürzeste, Nach @Nordlichtangler müßte sie dann ja auf Grund ihrer kurzen Länge eigentlich weniger Biegeverhalten zeigen.
Zu meinem Bild noch eine Anmerkung, ich weiß nicht ob das Gewicht jetzt 20 oder 25 gramm war, auf jeden Fall waren alle 3 gleich schwer.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax Glückwunsch zum potentiellen Organspendegewinnler! Läuft bei dir 

Bei @geomas hingegen läuft es Lieferungsmäßig derzeit eher schleppend - ich hoffe zum Wochenende bist du ausgerüstet!


----------



## phirania

Wochenende und ( hoffendlich ) Angelwetter...
Gleich gehts auf die Piste.
Sonntag ist dann Abangeln vom Verein.


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung gewesen, eine 1 Oz Spitze biegt sich um 90 Grad bei dieser Belastung, auch ohne die Rute mit einzubeziehen. Aber das hat nie funktioniert, auch nicht mit der Spitze in der Rute. Und die auf meinem Bild sich am meisten gebogene Spitze ist auch die kürzeste, Nach @Nordlichtangler müßte sie dann ja auf Grund ihrer kurzen Länge eigentlich weniger Biegeverhalten zeigen.
> Zu meinem Bild noch eine Anmerkung, ich weiß nicht ob das Gewicht jetzt 20 oder 25 gramm war, auf jeden Fall waren alle 3 gleich schwer.


Dass war bei mir ja auch das kuriose, ich hab ein 1,5 Oz Gewicht drangehängt, und alle drei Spitzen haben sich eher wie die oberen zwei auf deinem Bild verhalten
Die Glasfaserspitze hat sich noch am weitesten gebogen, ob das aber an der Glasfaser liegt weiss ich jetzt auch nicht
Egal, ich nehm für morgen fürs Königsfischen jetzt mal die gelbe Carbon-Spitze her, mal gucken wie sie sich beim Wind verhält.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung gewesen, eine 1 Oz Spitze biegt sich um 90 Grad bei dieser Belastung, auch ohne die Rute mit einzubeziehen. Aber das hat nie funktioniert, auch nicht mit der Spitze in der Rute. Und die auf meinem Bild sich am meisten gebogene Spitze ist auch die kürzeste, Nach @Nordlichtangler müßte sie dann ja auf Grund ihrer kurzen Länge eigentlich weniger Biegeverhalten zeigen.
> Zu meinem Bild noch eine Anmerkung, ich weiß nicht ob das Gewicht jetzt 20 oder 25 gramm war, auf jeden Fall waren alle 3 gleich schwer.



Die Spitzen sind isoliert von der Rute in ihrer Aktion zu bewerten bei Feederruten, das sind ganz normale Bissanzeiger. Das Gewicht für dein Messverfahren sollte aber immer 28 Gramm betragen, wenn du eine Unze an Spitzenstärke ausmachen willst. Du siehst dann auch schnell bei den weicheren Tips wegen des Verhaltens, welche Stärke sie aufweisen. Klappt bei mir immer ohne Probleme und haut immer zu 100% hin.

Was du nie vergessen darfst: Händler (in Läden oft) spielen auch Monopoly mit den Spitzen, falls der Durchmesser stimmt, die Stärken aber nicht ausgezeichnet sind. Da kriegst du dann fix 3x 2,0 OZ, anstelle einer Staffelung.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Fantastic Fishing 

2 Fragen an den Fachmann, sind die Farben der Spitzen in irgend einer Weise relevant für die Gewichtsangabe. Und sind Spitzen für eine Method-Feederrute evtl. anders oder härter als für eine normale Feederrute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> 
> 2 Fragen an den Fachmann, sind die Farben der Spitzen in irgend einer Weise relevant für die Gewichtsangabe. Und sind Spitzen für eine Method-Feederrute evtl. anders oder härter als für eine normale Feederrute.



Die Farben spielen keine Rolle, variieren bei den Herstellern und Produkten Vogelwild. Die Spitzen fürs Method Feedern sind idr. die selben Spitzen wie beim Feedern, da gibt es auch keine spezielle Tendenz. Ich nutze beispielsweise lieber Glas, falls ich die MF-Montage spontan statt Selbsthakend lieber Freilaufend fischen will, da hat der Fisch dann etwas mehr Zeit/weniger Widerstand für die Köderaufnahme. Karbon dagegen nutze ich oft bei größeren Distanzen/schnellem Angeln (eher klassisch Feedern auf Rotaugen oder MF auf große Entfernungen)


----------



## geomas

Die wenigsten meiner Feedertips sind gekennzeichnet - am Wasser halte ich die dann zusammen vorne am Spitzenring und sehe, wie stark sich der Rest der Bibberspitzen durchbiegt.



Nachtrag zur Veranschaulichung:






3 von 4 Quivertips, die mit einer gebraucht gekauften „DAM Magic Carbon Winckle Picker” kamen
Die beiden superweichen Fiberglas-Spitzen hab ich noch nicht (am Wasser) probiert.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas  Danke, geile Idee. Einfach und vermutlich effektiv.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @geomas  Danke, geile Idee. Einfach und vermutlich effektiv.



Mach das aber nicht zu oft, weil die Endringe sich von der Spitze lösen können. Bei meiner alten Feederrute ohne Auszeichnung auf den Spitzen bin ich auch immer so verfahren, da gab es dann lose Ringe.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mach das aber nicht zu oft, weil die Endringe sich von der Spitze lösen können. Bei meiner alten Feederrute ohne Auszeichnung auf den Spitzen bin ich auch immer so verfahren, da gab es dann lose Ringe.



Also besser einmal mit Schnur und Gewicht ausmessen und dann Beschriften?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wofür müsst ihr so genau wissen welche Testkurve die Bibberspitzen haben?
Mir war immer egal was da draufsteht
Ich benutze immer die feinste Spitze, die die Umstände zulassen und wenn sich die Bedingungen ändern wechsel ich eben auf ne Nummer stärker.
Das funktioniert seit Jahren super.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also besser einmal mit Schnur und Gewicht ausmessen und dann Beschriften?



Muss es schnell gehen, kannst du die Tipps wie bereits von Geomas beschreiben schnell unterscheiden, die genauen Werte würde ich eher über die entsprechenden Gewichte auf den Spitzen kennzeichnen oder mir anderwaltig merken. Ich hatte immer das Problem, aus 40 Spitzen die richtigen Durchmesser/Stärken rauswühlen zu müssen. Da waren viele auch nicht gekenntzeichnet (vor allem die Sänger/alten Brownings und 2 Telepicker) und auf Dauer nehmen die Dinger dann Schaden, wenn du sie stets am Endring belastet.

Bei den neuen Ruten (alle um die 5 Jahre alt) sind die Spitzen mittlerweile ausgezeichnet.


----------



## rippi

Leute! Es ist 11:15 an einem Wochentag. Wieso seid ihr jetzt hier aktiv?! An die Arbeit, zack zack.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wofür müsst ihr so genau wissen welche Testkurve die Bibberspitzen haben?
> Mir war immer egal was da draufsteht
> Ich benutze immer die feinste Spitze, die die Umstände zulassen und wenn sich die Bedingungen ändern wechsel ich eben auf ne Nummer stärker.
> Das funktioniert seit Jahren super.



Die feinste Spitze kannst du ja auch nur auswählen, wenn du das Testkurve unter einer Gewichtsbelastung kennst. Ich kann an der Elbe beispielsweise nicht mit einem 1,0 Unzen Tip lospeitschen, weil der gleich in die 90 Grad übergeht. Gehts in die Strömung, wird es ja noch wilder. Ich hab da oft schon Lust drauf, meine Montage zuhause vorzubinden, anstelle am Wasser die "Rätsel" der Tackleindustrie zu Lüften.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich kenne ja meine Gewässer. 

Also bleibt die feinste oder zweitfeinste Spitze standardmäßig auf der Rute und falls nötig weiß ich doch welche von den anderen beiden(mehr als drei Spitzen sind ja leider nie dabei) stärker oder schwächer ist.

Ich hab ja immer nur drei Spitzen, die zu einer Rute passen und weiß welche die feine, mittlere und starke ist.

Wenn man allerdings mehr als 5 oder 6 Spitzen für eine Rute hat, macht es evtl. Sinn  die zu beschriften.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kenne ja meine Gewässer.



Die Strömung in der Elbe schwankt, du hast am Mittwoch bei Windstille das beste Angeln mit 1,5 Unzen, steht am Freitag ne Brise drauf und der Pegel steigt, müssen es 2,5 Unzen sein. Da ist nichts mit "Kennen", sondern Anpassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sowas gibts hier nicht an meinem Flüsschen und am Teich schon gar nicht. 

Aber wie gesagt - wenn sich die Bedingungen ändern muss eben ne Nummer stärker dran und das fällt mir bei den drei Spitzen nicht schwer, die stärkere zu finden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Verspätet um einen Tag trifft nun auch der Feederchair ein. Fühlt sich spontan aber schwerer an, als die ausgezeichneten 4,2 Kilogramm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wieg doch mal das Ding!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas gibts hier nicht an meinem Flüsschen und am Teich schon gar nicht.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt wenn sich die Bedingungen ändern muss eben ne Nummer stärker dran und das fällt mir bei den drei Spitzen nicht schwer, die stärkere zu finden.



Ich hab immer ein Auge auf meine Spitzen, gerade wegen des Matchangelns. Du kannst im Hafen die Uhr nach Stellen, wenn viele Angler ihre Körbe schmeißen, das die Bisse der Brassen sehr Zaghaft werden. Da macht sich eine 0,75 Oz wesentlich besser, als eine schwerere Auswahl. Da geht es nur um kleinste Details, wirkt sich aber im Gewicht immer aus.

Beim Posenangeln läuft das ja nicht anders, da nimmst du auch die leichteste Pose und nicht den Hechtproppen, weil der auch im Wasser steht.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verspätet um einen Tag trifft nun auch der Feederchair ein. Fühlt sich spontan aber schwerer an, als die ausgezeichneten 4,2 Kilogramm.



Erstmal Glückwunsch zum „festen Stuhl” - ich hatte 4,9 Kilo gelesen und das mag so in etwa auch hinkommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab immer ein Auge auf meine Spitzen, gerade wegen des Matchangelns. Du kannst im Hafen die Uhr nach Stellen, wenn viele Angler ihre Körbe schmeißen, das die Bisse der Brassen sehr Zaghaft werden. Da macht sich eine 0,75 Oz wesentlich besser, als eine schwerere Auswahl. Da geht es nur um kleinste Details, wirkt sich aber im Gewicht immer aus.
> 
> Beim Posenangeln läuft das ja nicht anders, da nimmst du auch die leichteste Pose und nicht den Hechtproppen, weil der auch im Wasser steht.




Das ist doch klar.
Ich meinte nur dass mir egal ist ob da 0,75 oz draufsteht oder gar nix.
Zum Einsatz kommt immer die feinstmögliche Spitze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zum „festen Stuhl” - ich hatte 4,9 Kilo gelesen und das mag so in etwa auch hinkommen.



Kann sein, ich wiege den Stuhl gleich mal. Die D25 Beine sind aber wirklich kurz, da muss ich gleich mal die Stützen meiner Easybox holen, das ist ja ein Witz!


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verspätet um einen Tag trifft nun auch der Feederchair ein. Fühlt sich spontan aber schwerer an, als die ausgezeichneten 4,2 Kilogramm.


Weil Du kein Sport mehr machst, Bürohengst Du


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Weil Du kein Sport mehr machst, Bürohengst Du



Ich achte eigentlich auf meine Linie, gestern Abend gab es nur ein halbes Glas Nutella!


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich achte eigentlich auf meine Linie, gestern Abend gab es nur ein halbes Glas Nutella!


Und dazu einen Toast, aber endrindet


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieg doch mal das Ding!



Das "Ding" habe ich gewogen, ist schwerer als der Stuhl.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das "Ding" habe ich gewogen, ist schwerer als der Stuhl.



 

Das ändert sich schnell - jetzt wo du wieder:


geomas schrieb:


> „festen Stuhl”


hast.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das "Ding" habe ich gewogen, ist schwerer als der Stuhl.



Hoffentlich ist die Waage nicht wegen Überlastung gestorben


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das "Ding" habe ich gewogen, ist schwerer als der Stuhl.


Welcher "STUHL" ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist die Waage nicht wegen Überlastung gestorben



Sie dreht sich immer noch, obwohl ich bereits wieder am Computer sitze! 



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Welcher "STUHL" ?



Meinen Stuhl habe ich immer gegen 07.00 Uhr, aufstehen tue ich in der Regel kurz nach 10. Das "Ding" ist der Grund, warum ich immer einen dritten Schuh im Geschäft kaufen muss!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, bin auch wieder zurück von der Insel meines Herzens, vielleicht sollte ich besser sagen, von der einstigen Insel meines Herzens. Der Trip war anglerisch ein einziges Fiasko! Meine Köder waren netto knappe 30 Stunden im Wasser der Ostküste. Gefangen habe ich genau eine Strandkrabbe und drei Dorsche, von denen der größte geschätzte 20 cm war. Die Dorschbestände in dem Revier, das ich seit über zehn Jahren mehrfach im Jahr befische, sind offenkundig komplett zusammengebrochen. Mit Meerforelle lief ebenfalls nichts. Aber ... nun wollen wir mal das Positive hervorheben ... es gab klasse Sonnenaufgänge, Mrs Wuemmehunter hat in der Kombüse des Ferienhauses wunderbare Gerichte gezaubert und die Stunden auf und am Meer waren einfach grandios ... auch ohne die erhofften Fische. Was die Meeresangelei betrifft, werde ich mich neu orientieren müssen Zusätzlich zu den ohnehin bekannten Bestandsproblemen kommt hier eine offenkundige hoffnungslose Überfischung zum tragen. 
@Minimax: Freut mich, dass Dir die schon fast historische Blinkerausgabe so gut gefällt!
... und nun werde ich mich mal durch die vielen ungelesenen Seiten lesen. Wir hatten kein WLAN und empfangsmäßig hat es in dem Dörfchen nur für ein E mit zwei Balken gereicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die wenigsten meiner Feedertips sind gekennzeichnet - am Wasser halte ich die dann zusammen vorne am Spitzenring und sehe, wie stark sich der Rest der Bibberspitzen durchbiegt.


Gute Methode um sie von einander zu unterscheiden bzw. sortieren! 

Aber die g bzw. oz hast so noch lange nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wofür müsst ihr so genau wissen welche Testkurve die Bibberspitzen haben?
> Mir war immer egal was da draufsteht
> Ich benutze immer die feinste Spitze, die die Umstände zulassen und wenn sich die Bedingungen ändern wechsel ich eben auf ne Nummer stärker.
> Das funktioniert seit Jahren super.


Also, sowas geht ja überhaupt nicht.    
Nicht zu wissen wie stark die Spitze eigentlich ist.
Und dann nicht vergleichen oder kommunizieren zu können.

Gib's zu, du weißt deine oz eigentlich gar nicht! !?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nur von denen wo es draufsteht.

Um erfolgreich zu angeln nicht nötig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also besser einmal mit Schnur und Gewicht ausmessen und dann Beschriften?


Sollte man eigentlich hinbekommen, vor allem wenn man die genaue Definition kennt.

Ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit mal mit meinen vorhandenen Spitzen spielen und die Angabe nachvollziehen versuchen. Danach weiß ich definitiv mehr, wenn man sich ein Stündchen Zeit nimmt.

Unterschiedlich sind sie schon mal merklich, wie geomas beispielhaft aufgezeigt hat.
Ich habe noch ein paar alte Schraubbibberspitzen gefunden, da steht 0.5oz drauf, fühlen sich aber weicher an. 
Muss adaptiert an der Aufnahme werden, habe Rohrrestchen liegen.

Dass noch weit unterhalb meiner vorhandenen mit 0.5oz beschrifteten was geht, da muss ich ran ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, bin auch wieder zurück von der Insel meines Herzens, vielleicht sollte ich besser sagen, von der einstigen Insel meines Herzens. Der Trip war anglerisch ein einziges Fiasko!


Mein Beileid, damit mußt du aber leider inzwischen mit rechnen!
Vor allem bei Überfischung, da werden gute Plätze und Methodenspots sowie Köderdetails zu Geheimnissen.
Ein Grund meiner dauernden Tackleaufrüstung beim Spinnen, so komme ich wenigstens schon mal an weniger befischte Stellen und bin denen unverdächtiger.
Oder wie feederbrassen das für sein Longest-Range-Fishing auch schon beschrieb, so tun und Aufwand treiben, wie keiner sonst kann/tut.

Allerorten schlechte Vermehrungsbedingungen für die Fische, Überfischung und intensivster Raubbau an den Wassern.
Bei mir im Urlaub durch dauernd eine Woche am Wasser gut gesehen und analysiert, wieviel Köderfischansitzangler den Hechten mit Rutenstaffeln nachstellen und den sehr guten Bestand dauernd niedergedrückt kriegen. Was zu solchen kuriosen Erlebnissen führt, den dicksten Hecht am kleinsten Barschspinnerchen und zarter Rute zu fangen, nicht an den normalen Ködergrößen. Was mir persönlich jetzt immerhin den Drill des Jahres brachte, von daher war ich damit schon zufrieden. 

Irgendwo in deinen kleinen Flüsschen findest du wieder die erbaulichen Stellen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... und nun werde ich mich mal durch die vielen ungelesenen Seiten lesen. Wir hatten kein WLAN und empfangsmäßig hat es in dem Dörfchen nur für ein E mit zwei Balken gereicht.


Mal sehen ob du das Aufholen schaffst 
Mario war letztens schon ausgestiegen, viele melden sich gar nicht mehr, ich schaffe nicht mehr alles, eben nur ab da, wo man wieder neu aufsetzen kann.


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter , schade das es so schlecht lief mit den Meeresbewohnern. Gut das Du dem Urlaub positives abgewinnen konntest, und wie Nordlicht richtig sagt, kannst Du nun wieder an Deinen Flüssen Kraft und Bisse tanken und Pläne schmieden. VIelen Dank nochmal für die Hülßespitzen,
hg
Minimax



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wofür willst du die denn hernehmen, denn Bremsen-fitten für die Vitrine wäre ja nicht so notwendig?
> Wobei sich meine Frage auf die Feinheit der Schnur etc. bezieht.



Eine habe ich fest mit meiner Holgate-Avon verpaart.  Mit den Karbonscheiben ist 16er GTM kein Problem, eine ebenfalls bereits gemoddete Wechselspule enthält 20er.
Die 300er die jetzt auf der Reise ist würde ich mir ebenfalls fit machen und mit Scheiben (Ich glaub hier fliegt rgendwo sogar noch ein Satz rum) versehen. Auch liegen hier noch zwei weitere leidlich gut funktionierende und ein AUsschlachteexemplar herum, aber die neue wirkt optisch halt gut erhalten. Und Haben ist besser als brauchen.
Ich denke, ich werde sie nach der Überholung an die Selbstbau MK III schnallen, die hat es nicht verdient son modernes Blingding zu tragen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit den Karbonscheiben ist 16er GTM kein Problem, eine ebenfalls bereits gemoddete Wechselspule enthält 20er.


Das liest sich richtig gut! 



> die hat es nicht verdient son modernes Blingding zu tragen.


Da drückt der Schuh bzw. verwirklicht sich der Stilist und Enthusiast! 
Dafür die gleichen Rollen zu nehmen macht wirklich nochmal deutlich mehr Sinn, weil man sich an das intuitive Handling einer jeden Rolle gewöhnen kann,
und in einem ultrastressigen Falle eines Superfisches wie Karpfen, Monsterbarbe oder Mutter alle Döbel erheblich bessere Chancen hat, alles instinktiv ohne jede Chance auf Nachdenken trotzdem richtig zu machen.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank,



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ohne jede Chance auf Nachdenken



hahaha, das ist mir noch nie schwergefallen!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also, sowas geht ja überhaupt nicht.
> Nicht zu wissen wie stark die Spitze eigentlich ist.
> Und dann nicht vergleichen oder kommunizieren zu können.
> 
> Gib's zu, du weißt deine oz eigentlich gar nicht! !?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur von denen wo es draufsteht.
> 
> Um erfolgreich zu angeln nicht nötig!


Wenn es drauf steht,ist es nett. Aber wozu hat man Finger? Es wird befummelt und wenn es einem Recht erscheint, ist es gut.


----------



## Tikey0815

Unzen zählen bei mir nur in Gold und Silber


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Unzen zählen bei mir nur in Gold und Silber


Wobei ja die meisten schon froh sind, wenn sie Grains vorweisen können.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ja die meisten schon froh sind, wenn sie Grains vorweisen können.


Seit ich wie verrückt Tackle kaufe muss ich Dir recht geben


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Mit meinem #7 10 ft. Blank nehme ich es im Rhein mit jedem Rapfen auf.



Glaube ich die gerne, wahrscheinlich sogar in akzeptabler Zeit.

In einem Gewässer ohne große Hindernisse kann man auch große Fische an leichtem Gerät ausdrillen.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> maximalen Drillspaß



Ist nicht so mein Ding. Ne gewisse Relation Fischgröße Rutenzugkraft finde ich zwar auch besser, bevorzuge aber  eher zügiges Beenden.


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> In einem Gewässer ohne große Hindernisse kann man auch große Fische an leichtem Gerät ausdrillen.


Was ja der Mittelrhein mit Sicherheit nicht ist. Einfach mal den Fisch gegen das Rutenmaterial arbeiten lassen. Da wird der schneller müde, als mit jeder Werkerei. Schau dir mal an, mit welchen Fischen und in welchen Gewässern es die Fliegenfischer mit einem #7er Blank aufnehmen. Sicher hat die Rute mit ca. 1 lbs. Testkurve ein verhältnismäßig geringes maximales Wurfgewicht. Aber das sagt ja auch noch sehr wenig über die Kraft im Kampf und das Rückstellvermögen aus.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob du das Aufholen schaffst
> Mario war letztens schon ausgestiegen, viele melden sich gar nicht mehr, ich schaffe nicht mehr alles, eben nur ab da, wo man wieder neu aufsetzen kann.


Damit bist du nicht allein. 
Der Tag hat ja nur 24 Stunden aber das reicht bei mir nicht aus.


----------



## MS aus G

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob du das Aufholen schaffst
> Mario war letztens schon ausgestiegen, viele melden sich gar nicht mehr, ich schaffe nicht mehr alles, eben nur ab da, wo man wieder neu aufsetzen kann.



Nee, nee, nix ausgestiegen, nur ich habe es nicht geschafft alles nachzuholen, was Ihr hier so geschrieben habt! Es liegt bei mir an der Arbeit, die im September unglaublich hart war! Ich war fast 3 Wochen nicht am Wasser! Heute gab es dann auch endlich wieder Maden, deshalb musste ich mir die Zeit halt mit Spinnfischen vertreiben.(2x gestern und vorgestern). Dafür habe ich in meinem 3er PLZ-Trööt geschrieben. Es werden auch wieder bessere Zeiten kommen bei mir, versprochen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

MS aus G schrieb:


> Nee, nee, nix ausgestiegen, nur ich habe es nicht geschafft alles nachzuholen, was Ihr hier so geschrieben habt! Es liegt bei mir an der Arbeit, die im September unglaublich hart war! Ich war fast 3 Wochen nicht am Wasser! Heute gab es dann auch endlich wieder Maden, deshalb musste ich mir die Zeit halt mit Spinnfischen vertreiben.(2x gestern und vorgestern). Dafür habe ich in meinem 3er PLZ-Trööt geschrieben. Es werden auch wieder bessere Zeiten kommen bei mir, versprochen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Ich dachte immer die Biotonne vom Gastronomiebetrieb ist sowas wie eine Wurmkiste, nur mit Maden?


----------



## feederbrassen

Was die Gewichtsangabe auf den Tipps angeht, Drennan ist so freundlich und schreibt es drauf. 
Auf meinen Pickern steht es ebenfalls. 
Bei Korum light oder Medium bei den drei anderen Ruten steht nichts. 
Macht aber auch nichts aus ich bekomme es trotzdem hin die richtige Spitze auszuwählen .
Und Bisse erkennen ist auch noch drin


----------



## MS aus G

Das ist bei uns nur bei richtig heißen Tagen ein Problem und die gab es ja in letzter Zeit zum Glück nicht mehr!

Gruß Mario


----------



## feederbrassen

rippi schrieb:


> Leute! Es ist 11:15 an einem Wochentag. Wieso seid ihr jetzt hier aktiv?! An die Arbeit, zack zack.


Das habe ich mich auch schon oft gefragt. 
Vielleicht den richtigen Job gewählt der so etwas zulässt


----------



## Hecht100+

Oder auf der Arbeit das falsche Programm aufgerufen


----------



## Jason

Heute ist die Sigma Wand 1880 von Shakespeare eingetroffen. Also ich muss wirklich sagen, dass der Zustand für ihr Alte "einWandfrei" ist. Minimale Gebrauchsspuren. Ist eine sensibele Pickerrute, meine erste dieser Art. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass so noch nicht unterwegs gewesen war und das macht die Sache interessant für mich. Da es mir die alten Shakespeare Angelsachen besonders angetan haben, freue ich mich echt darüber diese Rute in meiner Sammlung zuzufügen zu können. Das erste mal werde ich sie mit einer Sigma 030 der 2200Serie fischen. ich denke mal das ist passend. Wie verspochen ein paar Bilder.













Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Tolles Rütchen @jason1,  Kannst du die Spitzen bitte im Detail fotografieren?


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tolles Rütchen @jason1,  Kannst du die Spitzen bitte im Detail fotografieren?


Kommt gleich.


----------



## Jason

Bitte schön. Ich hoffe man kann sie gut erkennen.

















Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bitte schön. Ich hoffe man kann sie gut erkennen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Merci, die verdickungen finde ich spannend, zum einen gut für unsere müden Augen- zum anderen lassen sich da sicher gut Glöckchen montieren (was keine Aufforderung sein soll  )


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> zum anderen lassen sich da sicher gut Glöckchen montieren


Oje, um Gottes Willen.


----------



## Tricast

Glöckchen?? Ich glaube ich werde verfolgt von diesen "Glöckchen". Überall Glöckchen.

Liebe Grüße

Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Glöckchen?? Ich glaube ich werde verfolgt von diesen "Glöckchen". Überall Glöckchen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Heinz


Verstehe ich nicht. Habe ich was verpasst?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@jason 1 : Du hast nichts verpasst. Es ist so wie immer, überall diese Glöckchen. Selbst mit einem elektrischen Bissanzeiger wird noch ein Glöckchen an der Spitze angebracht. Und es ist auch egal was das für eine Spitze ist, hauptsache es läßt sich ein GLÖCKCHEN montieren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Du hast nichts verpasst. Es ist so wie immer, überall diese Glöckchen. Selbst mit einem elektrischen Bissanzeiger wird noch ein Glöckchen an der Spitze angebracht. Und es ist auch egal was das für eine Spitze ist, hauptsache es läßt sich ein GLÖCKCHEN montieren.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja, Glöckchen können schon nervig sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Ich mache nur dann eine dran, wenn die Augen schwer werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich in meinem 3er PLZ-Trööt geschrieben. Es werden auch wieder bessere Zeiten kommen bei mir, versprochen!!!
> Gruß Mario



Lieber Mario,
davon kann  überhaupt keine Rede- Wir ükeln hier ohne jede Verpflichtung und nur aus Freude aneinander herum, es gibt keine Versprechen oder Berichtspflichten. Jedenfalls freuts mich sehr dass Du es nach harter Arbeit ans Wasser geschafft hast, und toll und herzliches Petri das es so schön belohnt wurde (Ich trau mich nicht einfach so in den Hann. Münden Thread reinzuplatzen, sonst wär da auch ein herzliches Petri fällig gewesen). Der Bericht war super spannend, vor allem als Du beschrieben hast, wie die Bisse kamen als du Dich jenseits der Brücke in Richtung Poller garbeitet hast- wir kennen den Ort ja nun und können es uns bildlich vorstellen. Ach wäre ich damals doch auch etwas weiter gegangen, wer weiss..
Herzliche Grüße,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - danke für Deinen Bericht von Fehmarn. Schade, daß anglerisch so wenig lief. Und schön, daß Du (also zu zweit = Ihr) die Zeit auf der Insel doch genießen konntet. Urlaub auf ner Insel ist wohl immer speziell und vielleicht etwas erholsamer als auf dem Festland.

@jason 1 : nochmal Glückwunsch zur Wand und danke für die interessanten Detailfotos. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit der Rute. 

@MS aus G : hoffentlich findest Du bald die Zeit und auch die Muße zum genußvollen Pietschen. Die Ükel-Stammtischrunde drückt Dir synchron die Daumen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> zum anderen lassen sich da sicher gut Glöckchen montieren



_enfant terribile_ in Bestform.

_


Tricast schrieb:



@jason 1 : Du hast nichts verpasst. Es ist so wie immer, überall diese Glöckchen. Selbst mit einem elektrischen Bissanzeiger wird noch ein Glöckchen an der Spitze angebracht. Und es ist auch egal was das für eine Spitze ist, hauptsache es läßt sich ein GLÖCKCHEN montieren.

Gruß Heinz
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Ja, was dem einen seine Heckbremse ist, ist dem anderen sein Glöckchen- So haben wir alle unsere Tackle-Allergien. Meine zähl ich garnicht erst auf, es sind zu viele, und ausserdem würdet Ihr mich dann am laufenden Bande damit vernatzen,

palim-palim,
Minimax

EDIT: @jason 1 , das ist aber ein schmuckes Rütchen. Aus historisch/stilistischer SIcht kann Deine Rollenwahl gar nicht besser ausfallen, das wird eine Superfeine Kombo, DIe Fischlis werden Schlange stehen, um einen Drill an ihr zu geniessen. Vielen Dank für die Photos!​


----------



## geomas

Heute kam tatsächlich die 15ft-Posenrute. Leider hatte ich relativ viel zu tun und konnte sie nur kurz auspacken und ein, zwei Mal im Garten schwingen. 
Sie fühlte sich so ganz anders an als die alte, vergleichbar lange Edelmatche (ne 4teilige Stickfloatrute made by Tri-Cast für einen nicht mehr existierenden holländischen Angelladen), die etwa 30 Jahre alt ist. 
Ich kann es jetzt noch nicht in Worte fassen, aber die alte Rute hat schon was. Die Greys wirkt fast etwas „steril”, um nicht „seelenlos” schreiben zu müssen.

Egal, ich hab ne kleine Stationärrolle bespult mit dünner Mono, bei der nächsten Gelegenheit werd ich sehen, wie sie sich am Fluß nebenan schlägt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die Greys wirkt fast etwas „steril”, um nicht „seelenlos” schreiben zu müssen.
> Egal, ich hab ne kleine Stationärrolle bespult mit dünner Mono, bei der nächsten Gelegenheit werd ich sehen, wie sie sich am Fluß nebenan schlägt.



Sie muss es ja auch sein- erst Du kannst ihr Mana, Hau, Mojo, je ne sais quoi verleihen. Ich bin mir sicher, nach einigen Sitzungen und Fischen werdet ihr warm miteinander. Vielleicht wird eines Tages ein krustiger alter Angler einen Jungangler anherrschen: "Siehst Du das, Welpe, siehst Du diese Rute? Einst hat sie der Geomas gefischt, und er gab sie an (Name einfügen, Gabenhistorie beliebig verlängern) .. und so habe ich sie bekommen, und Du, Welpe wirst sie niemals kriegen, weil DIch nur dieses neumodische Spinnfischen interessiert.."

Ich schätze aber, ihr werdet euch schneller aneinander gewöhnen, wenn du an die Rute eine nicht zu kleine und leichte Rolle dranhängts, bei 15ft sind 300plus Gramm nicht Zuwenig, am besten mit großem Spulendurchmesser.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

#tackleallergien 
...sind immer ein dankbares Thema aber niemand äußert sie so höflich wie @Minimax ("Mini, deine Spielzeugrollen sind nix für die Fulle bei Nacht, hier ich geb' dir ein Lidleisenschwein mit Freilauf und 40er Mono mit"
- "Mein lieber Freund, vielen Dank für das großzügige Angebot und ich bin mir sicher dass es eine gute Rolle ist, aber, äh, sie ist mir, nun ja, zu, äh.... lidelig - was nichts mit ihrer mit Sicherheit vorhandenen Qualität zu tun hat. *hust* Ach schau an, eine Schwalbe!")
Und das schöne an Glöckchen ist, dass sie die Leute nerven, da mache ich aus meinem Herzen keine Mördergrube.

@geomas ich verstehe dich, denn auf mich wirken moderne Preston und Greys Ruten allesamt so - wobei dieses diffuse Gefühl nur auf digitalen Erkenntnissen fußt. Ist schon komisch, aber selbst die neuen Schaumgriffbomber von Drennan sprechen mich emotional mehr an als die genannten. Vermutlich hat mich @Minimax einfach so auf Drennan geprägt dass ich keine Chance habe da mehr rauszukommen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #tackleallergien
> ...sind immer ein dankbares Thema aber niemand äußert sie so höflich wie @Minimax ("Mini, deine Spielzeugrollen sind nix für die Fulle bei Nacht, hier ich geb' dir ein Lidleisenschwein mit Freilauf und 40er Mono mit"
> - "Mein lieber Freund, vielen Dank für das großzügige Angebot und ich bin mir sicher dass es eine gute Rolle ist, aber, äh, sie ist mir, nun ja, zu, äh.... lidelig - was nichts mit ihrer mit Sicherheit vorhandenen Qualität zu tun hat. *hust* Ach schau an, eine Schwalbe!")



ahahaha, und das schlimmste ist, es ist eine wortgetreue Transkription, ich bin ertappt und blossgestellt- beim nächsten Ansitz bleibt aber das Diktaphon aus, versprechs mir bitte!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den netten Worte! 
Die Greys ist schon wertig gebaut, es fehlt mir so ein klein wenig das Besondere. Spielkram (die letzten ca. 15cm des Griffs lassen sich abziehen, um evtl. das Handling zu verbessern bei wenig Platz) zählt dabei nicht. Vielleicht ist die alte Rute einfach so außergewöhnlich phantastisch extraterrestrisch gut, so daß mein Maßstab verdorben ist.

Ich hab eine von den Budget-Okumas mit 4lbs-Schnur für den Ersteinsatz rangeschraubt (ich mag die Screw-Down-Rutenhalter sehr). Eventuell rüste ich später auf eine andere Rolle um.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> ahahaha, und das schlimmste ist, es ist eine wortgetreue Transkription, ich bin ertappt und blossgestellt- beim nächsten Ansitz bleibt aber das Diktaphon aus, versprechs mir bitte!


Nix diktaphon, nur el Pottos olle Hirse - wenn du nur 'Nee lass ma' gesagt hättest hätte ich es mir nie im Leben gemerkt; aber du hast mich in dem Moment so sehr an einen britischen Forscher erinnert, der sich vor einer Einladung zum Pygmäenhodenschlemmen zu drücken versucht ohne den Obermufti des lokalen Stammes zu erzürnen, dass sich der Moment in meinen Geist eingebrannt hat - aber ich werde nicht weiter leaken, versprochen!


----------



## Minimax

Mal was anderes, schaut mal Jungs, ich kann Kunst, inspiriert von @geomas letztem Musik Beitrag (Der mich ernsthaft gruselt, ich bin für sowas
empfänglich,,):





Ich nenne es "Headache II"


----------



## geomas

^ oh, ein 3D-Puzzle Made in France.


----------



## geomas

Anekdote: ich sehe ja gerne Angelvideos aus dem UK und besonders gerne sehe ich älteren Anglern bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbys zu.





Das ^ war heute Abend in „meinen YT-Abos”. Sehenswert, auch wenn keine großen oder seltenen Fische gefangen werden.
Ich hatte den Namen „Dennis White” schon mehrfach gesehen, gelesen und eine Youtube-Suche führte mich zu dem Musikstück, das von einem gewissen Dennis R. White produziert wurde. Natürlich führen solche Suchen gelegentlich auch zu üblen Trefferserien, aber das wäre eher Thema für den „Das geht mir auf die Nerven”-Thread.

Irgendwo, irgendwann, so meine ich, hätte ich den jungen Dennis White (den Angler, logo) mit einer Swingtip an einem Stausee sitzen sehen.

edit: hier ist er, der junge Dennis:






Noch ein Nachtrag: Denis oder Dennis White war Mitgründer (?) der legendären Barnsley Blacks, des möglicherweise erfolgreichsten Matchangelteams der Geschichte. Damals waren Angler wie Alan Scotthorne, Tom Pickering, John Allerton und Dick Clegg in der Mannschaft.


----------



## phirania

Ich sag euch,heuer ist ein Mistwetter...
Ich seh schon schwarz für morgen zum Abangeln.....
Bin halt ein Schönwetter Angler.


----------



## Hecht100+

phirania schrieb:


> Ich sag euch,heuer ist ein Mistwetter...
> Ich seh schon schwarz für morgen zum Abangeln.....
> Bin halt ein Schönwetter Angler.



Tja, außer mir Ganzkörperkondom wirst du morgen wohl nicht machen können. Aber bei 40 km Luftlinie geht es mir auch nicht besser. Mal sehen, es steht alles bereit, wenn es mich dann überkommt, da gehe ich los, ansonsten bleib ich auf dem Sofa.


----------



## phirania

Bei mir zur Unchristlichen Zeit von 7 Uhr am Wasser werde ich auch noch Überlegen ob es im Bett nicht gemütlicher ist.....


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, Glöckchen können schon nervig sein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe gar kein Glöckchen mehr 
Aber die reißen einen so schön vom Stuhl wenn man fast eingenickt ist 
Schön laut, hört man die schon von der gegenüber liegenden Rheinseite 
Und.......... 
Umweltschonend sind sie auch. 
Trotzdem hab ich lieber ein Knicklicht an der Spitze und für den Fall der Fälle läuft die Schnur über den Freilauf. 
Dauert nur länger bis ich im Halbschlaf das leise surren als Biß registriere


----------



## phirania

Übel....


----------



## Bimmelrudi

phirania schrieb:


> Bei mir zur Unchristlichen Zeit von 7 Uhr am Wasser werde ich auch noch Überlegen ob es im Bett nicht gemütlicher ist.....



Letzteres wirds definitv sein, für morgen ist neben Regen  (wegenmeiner kanns pladdern die nächsten 3 Wochen, die Natur kanns hier echt brauchen) auch ordentlich Wind angesagt.
Ist ja schon fast ne Einladung fürn gelben^^


----------



## Bimmelrudi

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe gar kein Glöckchen mehr
> Aber die reißen einen so schön vom Stuhl wenn man fast eingenickt ist
> Schön laut, hört man die schon von der gegenüber liegenden Rheinseite
> Und..........
> Umweltschonend sind sie auch.



Die alten offenen Messingglocken waren noch schön laut und hatten auch nen tollen Klang 
Das heutige Dünnblechgelumpe kannste doch vergessen, einmal bissl feucht geworden rostet der Krempel fast von alleine wech. Die Lautstärke der Dinger ist auch nix mehr, da hör ich eher nen Regenwurm husten.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Kochtopf

*Es gibt keinen Plan B*
Mit Käsepaste an der Fulle

Unbarmherzig dudelte der Radiowecker um 7.00 und gemahnte mich zur Eile, bis 14.00 war ein Angelfenster aufgegangen und musste genutzt werden! Die Videos von Mark Erdwin brachten mich darauf, mal Käsepaste als Köder zu versuchen. Nicht ohne Überwindung, Blauschimmelkäse ist sozusagen mein Kryptonit, homöopathische Mengen können ganze Mahlzeiten ungenießbar für mich machen - doch zu lange konnte ich keinen nennenswerten Johnny überlisten und der Stachel dieser Schmach saß tief.

So bekämpfte ich gestern schon meinen Ekel, orientierte mich grob an Erdwins Rezept (wobei ich Krillpulver durch pulverisierte Miniboilies von Sonubaits in Fluorot mit der Geschmacksrichtung Krill ersetzte, für sowas taugt der Thermomix ganz hervorragend) und am Ende hatte ich einen ungesund aussehenden Klumpen Teig, der mir Angst und Bange machte, den Deckel der Tupperbox zu öffnen - so müssen Köder aus der Hexenküche sein!




Am Wasser erstmal auf Stellensuche gegangen, trotz Regens und minimal höherem Pegel konnte ich teilweise fast zur Flusshälfte laufen mit meinen Gummistiefeln, aber dem Hund hat es Spaß gemacht. Heute war ich mit extrem leichtem Gepäck unterwegs, alles passte in die Hände und in den Quiver und ich konnte im Fall der Fälle noch Catinka an der Leine führen- so fühlt sich das also an ohne kompletten Hausrat zu verreisen.








Nach kurzer Suche fand ich an einem Einlauf eine einladende Stelle. Tief und trüb und von Kraut umgeben - da müsste doch was gehen! Denn die Bedingungen waren schwer - Sonne und Regen wechselten sich ab und der Wind drückte schreckliche Schnurbögen rein, Kormorangeschwader verdunkelten den Himmel und Graureiher sahen dem Menschen samt kläffender Töle beim Aufbau zu.




Ein paar Kostproben angefüttert beim montieren und - nix. Wie tot.  Irgendwann musste ich dann den Haken dem Kraut überlassen aber das war ok, schließlich machte der Wind mir das ein ums andere Male einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Kein Ding, also die Float mit Kapselrolle montiert, ausgeworfen, demontiert, Rostocker Toupet entfernt und neu montiert mit fixem Paternoster und drei 1gr Schroten (dafür taugen die von Behr einwandfrei) und mit nem schlenker und nem Knubbel Teig auf Wanderschaft geschickt, jedoch erfolglos. 
Was aber auffiel: es mag an der Rute liegen aber müde Schlenker mit kleinen Gewichten fliegen mit der Harrier weit weit nach draußen. Nach einem komplettverlustshänger beschloss ich an der Stelle einzupacken, direkt nachdem es anfing zu schütten. Catinka fand das gut und fetzte über die Wiesen und ins Wasser, schön, dass wenigstens sie auf ihre Kosten kam.
Geraffel ins Auto, im Drive In einen kleinen Imbiss samt Kaffee organisiert und ab nach Grebenau, wo @Minimax und ich magische Tage an der Fulda verbracht haben. 
Da der Regen es vorerst nicht einsah weniger zu werden parkte ich dekadent unter der Brücke und erstmal hieß es wieder Stellensuche mit Schäferhund. Nach 20 Minuten war klar: ich angle unter der Brücke. Also Hund angepflockt, Abhakmatte als Sitzgelegenheit ausgebreitet und die Pin montiert.
Ich wich von meinem Standardsetup  ~5,5gr Avonpose ab, da es hier durchgängig flach war und eine Avon durch ihren Kiel zwar wundervoll stabil im Wasser steht aber eher kontraproduktiv wirkt wenn der Kiel durch den Boden pflügt. Also einen kleinen 3,2gr Loafer montiert, angefüttert, ausgeworfen und - nix.
Zum Mäusemelken! Man stumpft zwar Ekelmäßig ab, was den Teig angeht aber man macht sich ja nicht die Mühe um als Franzmann heimzukehren.
Da erschien mir @Tricast vor meinem inneren Auge und ermahnte mich "Mensch, Schmortopf, benutz mal die graue Masse zwischen deinen Henkeln" und ich wusste, er meinte kein gekochtes Hackfleisch.
Mit dem letzten Bisschen Teig (zum Schäferhundfangen geeignet)  stieg ich in die flachen Fluten der Fulle und versuchte die Pose unter eine überhängende Weide zu steuern - bei dem Flugverkehr war es eigentlich klar dass die Johnnies nicht in der Flussmitte sind. Die ersten Driften blieben hängen, mal flog der Teigklumpen beim Auswerfen ab (was, ganz nebenbei bemerkt, mittlerweile prima klappt) doch dann endlich marschierte der kleine, tapfere Loafer mit 50% des verbleibenden Teiges unter die Weide, und dort, wo es am dunkelsten war blockierte ich die Pin, die Pose stand - und war weg!
Anhieb, sitzt! Bei den Fresken von R'lyeh - was zur Hölle war das? Es tobte etwas am anderen Ende der Leine und wenn es nicht getobt hätte hätte ich geglaubt ein Stück Holz gehabt zu haben. Im Dschungel darf man keine Kompromisse eingehen, Spule zu und Zentimeter für Zentimeter aus dem Dickicht gezerrt, die Rute, Silvia, federt die Fluchten gut ab und war dabei giftig genug, dass ich den Fisch unter dem Gemüse rauszerren konnte, wo er nochmal alles gab. Mit 16er Schnur ein gefühlsmäßig nicht ganz ungefährliches Vergnügen, vor allem auf 20m Entfernung. Als ich den Fisch nach einer Minute oder so im freien hatte fiel mir ein, dass der Kescher auf der anderen Seite der Brücke lag, also ging ich mit tobendem Döbel und blockierter Spule durch das Wasser zurück, es schwappte in meine Stiefel, beinahe wäre ich gestürzt aber kurz darauf konnte ich meinen Kescherstiel packen. Es war klar , dass es ein Döbel war aber die Sensibilität der Matche hatte mich überrascht und kurz vorm Keschern sah ich ihn, mit bleischwarzem Rücken, bronzener Flanke und dem empört leidendem Blick, den wir so an ihnen lieben. Er schwamm über den Kescherrand - gefangen! Schnell ans Ufer, kurz gemessen - 45cm, kein Riese aber ein guter Fisch - kurzes Foto und der Angeltag ging beschwingt zu Ende. Den gesamten Rest meines Teiges habe ich für euch auf der Spulenachse der Pin platziert:




Unser @Minimax (ich sag ja Mini) und ich telefonierten kurz, ich musste irgendwohin mit meinen Emotionen und siehe da - mein Schamanenblutsbruderzwilling einer anderen Frau war auch erfolgreich am Döbelangeln  und es war, als ob wir durch den Warp hindurch mit einem silbrigen Faden miteinander verbunden gewesen wären. Wir waren zusammen Döbel angeln. An verschiedenen Gewässern und verschiedenen Bundesländern, aber dennoch.

Ich weiss, normalerweise sollte so ein Döbel keinen epischen Bericht wert sein, aber nach meiner Durststrecke, den widrigen Bedingungen (habe ich die Kormoranschwadrone schon erwähnt?) Und mit einem unbekannten Köder ohne Plan B am Wasser (sonst hätte ich viel früher vermutlich den Teig ad acta gelegt, ich kenne mich, deswegen musste ich mich zur Konsequenz zwingen) war es für mich ein absolut genialer Endpunkt. Ich werde nicht zum letzten Mal widerliche Paste gepanscht haben!

Liebe Grüße
Euer elPotto


----------



## rhinefisher

Das Döbelbild ist ja schon fast Poesie.....eigentlich zu gut ..... um nicht gestellt zu sein....
Das Blatt hast Du doch appliziert.. oder.....
Wirklich tolles Bild!
Auch die Story passt..


----------



## geomas

Grandioser Bericht und tolles Bild von dem Bilderbuch-Döbel - paßt alles! 
Herzliches Petri und danke für die in den Report investierte Mühe!


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *...*
> , für sowas taugt der Thermomix ganz hervorragend ...


Hat das Frau Kochtopf mitbekommen?


----------



## Kochtopf

mikesch schrieb:


> Hat das Frau Kochtopf mitbekommen?



https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/heute-ist-ein-schoener-tag-weil.204409/page-54#post-4967030

Ich bin doch kein Anfänger 

@rhinefisher tatsächlich nichts gestellt ausser dem Klumpen Teig - aber ich bin tatsächlich ein bisschen stolz, mal ein nicht verwackeltes Fangbild geschossen zu haben 

Danke Jungs!


----------



## Minimax

Yo,
bin auch wieder eingeflogen - nochmal ganz herzliches Petri an Bruder @Kochtopf zu dem makellosen Fisch, Recht muss doch Recht bleiben, und hab vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht- dramatische Szenen! Und schön auch das sich Dein riskanter Teigplan ausgezahlt hat.
 Alles andere als ne Fußnote dranzufügen wäre unverschämt. Darum nur fürs Protokoll, ich konnte die Scharte von letztem Samstag auswetzen und wurde mit einem schönen 40plus Fisch belohnt, und wenig später mit zweiten, kleineren aber ebenso willkommenen. Dann kam schon die Siegesmeldung von Potto, und kurz darauf waren wir in ein fröhliches Gespräch über unser gemeinsames Döbelangeln (350km Luftlinie ist zwar nicht direkt Rufweite, aber man will sich ja auch gegenseitig nicht die Fische verscheuchen..) vertieft. Hahaha, was für ein schöner Angeltag in Hessen und in Brandenburg,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht @Kochtopf .

Petri Heil zum schönen Döbel.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tolle Bericht @Kochtopf , schöne Fotos, dickes Petri.


----------



## Mikesch

"Friedfische sind schon seltsam, und manchmal gar nicht friedlich.
Bei meinen Spinntouren am Vereinswasser sehe ich oft Schwärme von Rotaugen u. Rotfedern sowie Schleien und Karpfen.
Irgendwie sollten Die ja auch "klassisch" zu fangen sein , wenn schon andere Weißfische wie Aitel (Döbel, für die nördlichen Mitleser) u. Schied sich räuberisch verhalten.
Vergangenen Mittwoch ist doch glatt ein übermütiges Rotauge auf einen kleinen Twitchbait eingestiegen, der eigentlich für Barsch u. Co gedacht war.
Gestern dann zusätzlich zu den Spinnruten noch meine 10' Multipicker und die Floatrute incl. Futter u. Würmern ins Auto eingepackt.
Natürlich erst mit der Spinne losgelaufen und an diversen Plätzen kleine Barsche, Aitel und einen Schied verhaftet.
Natürlich schwimmen dort auch schöne Schleien und Rotfedern herum. Schneiderfrei und mit einer zahlenmäßig guten Anzahl an Fängen auf meine Hardbaits beschloss ich, da noch 1,5 Std. Zeit war, doch den Picker zu aktivieren und die friedlichen Wasserbewohner zu "ärgern".
Also zurück zum Auto und das zusätzliche Friedfischgerödel , der Picker muss reichen, geholt und einen schönen erfolgversprechenden Steg am Fluss besetzt.
Das Futter benetzt bis es die richtige Konsistenz hatte, und ein paar Ballen an der zukünftigen Angelstelle versenkt.
Rute aus dem Futteral und mein kleinstes Körbchen mit 5 g Beschwerung eingehängt, den Fanggehilfen (Rotwurm) auf den Haken gespießt und das Körbchen gefüllt. Das Stöckchen macht aber schon ganz schön die Biege, also vorsichtig an die Angelstelle rausgependelt und auf die Ablage gelegt. Die Rutenspitze hatte sich von dieser Aktion noch gar nicht beruhigt wurde sie schon krumm gezogen, und ein Goldbarren mit roten Flossen von 25 cm kam heraus. So ähnlich ging es die nächste Stunde weiter, Rotfedern u. Barsche lösten sich ab, und auch ein kleines Rotauge (Nanoplötze) fand gefallen am Rotwurm.
Und schon war Zeit Feierabend zu machen und so flog das restliche Futter ins Wasser und es wurde eingepackt.
Zurück am Auto, sind ja nur 15 m bis zum Wasser, kann man ja noch ein paar Würfe (3, höchstens 5 ) mit der Spinne in der angehenden Dämmerung wagen. Den Flachläufer gegen einen Tiefläufer getauscht und die Barsche waren noch aktiv. Dann der wirklich letzte Wurf, Biss, das ist kein Barsch. Im ersten Moment dachte ich an einen Aitel nur die Flossen passen nicht und das Maul ist auch seltsam. Beim Lösen des Hakens und genauerer Betrachtung des Fisches: "Das ist ein Hasel!" Mit über 20 cm kein Kleiner seiner Art, aber es gibt auch wesentlich Größere im Fluss. Trotzdem Premiere, Hasel auf Crankbait.
Fazit: Fische sind Allesfresser, egal welche Art.


----------



## phirania

Schwer aber es geht


----------



## Minimax

@mikesch, Petri zum Bunten Angeltag und besonders zum Rauhasel. danke für den schönen Bericht.
@phirania auch Dir ein herzliches Petri, geht doch trotz des durchwachsenen Wetters -war heute anscheinend im ganzen Ükelland so..


----------



## feederbrassen

@Kochtopf, petri heil zum Fang.
Ein tolles Bild dazu und ein klasse Bericht.
Gerne mehr. 

Allen anderen die erfolgreich waren natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri heil


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: @jason 1 , das ist aber ein schmuckes Rütchen. Aus historisch/stilistischer SIcht kann Deine Rollenwahl gar nicht besser ausfallen, das wird eine Superfeine Kombo, DIe Fischlis werden Schlange stehen, um einen Drill an ihr zu geniessen. Vielen Dank für die Photos!


Vielen Dank. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wann ich zum testen komme. Momenten ist nichts in Aussicht. Morgen ist erstmal unser Abangeln vom Vereinsflüsschen. Ab den 01.10. hat der Rotpunktdöbel Schonzeit und wenn ich dann zum angeln will muss ich etwas weiter fahren. Mal sehen, wann sich ein Zeitfenster auf macht.
Muss erstmal den ersten Bauabschnitt beenden. Das Wetter macht mir zur Zeit gewaltig einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Regenfeste Kleidung für Morgen liegen auch schon bereit. Jetzt im Moment ist es auch mal wieder am schütten.

Gruß Jason

Entschuldigung: @Kochtopf , @mikesch  und @phirania dickes Petri Heil. Schöne Berichte.


----------



## phirania

Etwas gab es dann auch noch.





Und eine schöne Schleie hab ich kurz vor dem Kescher verloren.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *Es gibt keinen Plan B*
> Mit Käsepaste an der Fulle
> 
> Unbarmherzig dudelte der Radiowecker um 7.00 und gemahnte mich zur Eile, bis 14.00 war ein Angelfenster aufgegangen und musste genutzt werden! Die Videos von Mark Erdwin brachten mich darauf, mal Käsepaste als Köder zu versuchen. Nicht ohne Überwindung, Blauschimmelkäse ist sozusagen mein Kryptonit, homöopathische Mengen können ganze Mahlzeiten ungenießbar für mich machen - doch zu lange konnte ich keinen nennenswerten Johnny überlisten und der Stachel dieser Schmach saß tief.
> 
> So bekämpfte ich gestern schon meinen Ekel, orientierte mich grob an Erdwins Rezept (wobei ich Krillpulver durch pulverisierte Miniboilies von Sonubaits in Fluorot mit der Geschmacksrichtung Krill ersetzte, für sowas taugt der Thermomix ganz hervorragend) und am Ende hatte ich einen ungesund aussehenden Klumpen Teig, der mir Angst und Bange machte, den Deckel der Tupperbox zu öffnen - so müssen Köder aus der Hexenküche sein!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330516
> 
> 
> Am Wasser erstmal auf Stellensuche gegangen, trotz Regens und minimal höherem Pegel konnte ich teilweise fast zur Flusshälfte laufen mit meinen Gummistiefeln, aber dem Hund hat es Spaß gemacht. Heute war ich mit extrem leichtem Gepäck unterwegs, alles passte in die Hände und in den Quiver und ich konnte im Fall der Fälle noch Catinka an der Leine führen- so fühlt sich das also an ohne kompletten Hausrat zu verreisen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330518
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330519
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330520
> 
> 
> Nach kurzer Suche fand ich an einem Einlauf eine einladende Stelle. Tief und trüb und von Kraut umgeben - da müsste doch was gehen! Denn die Bedingungen waren schwer - Sonne und Regen wechselten sich ab und der Wind drückte schreckliche Schnurbögen rein, Kormorangeschwader verdunkelten den Himmel und Graureiher sahen dem Menschen samt kläffender Töle beim Aufbau zu.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330517
> 
> 
> Ein paar Kostproben angefüttert beim montieren und - nix. Wie tot.  Irgendwann musste ich dann den Haken dem Kraut überlassen aber das war ok, schließlich machte der Wind mir das ein ums andere Male einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Kein Ding, also die Float mit Kapselrolle montiert, ausgeworfen, demontiert, Rostocker Toupet entfernt und neu montiert mit fixem Paternoster und drei 1gr Schroten (dafür taugen die von Behr einwandfrei) und mit nem schlenker und nem Knubbel Teig auf Wanderschaft geschickt, jedoch erfolglos.
> Was aber auffiel: es mag an der Rute liegen aber müde Schlenker mit kleinen Gewichten fliegen mit der Harrier weit weit nach draußen. Nach einem komplettverlustshänger beschloss ich an der Stelle einzupacken, direkt nachdem es anfing zu schütten. Catinka fand das gut und fetzte über die Wiesen und ins Wasser, schön, dass wenigstens sie auf ihre Kosten kam.
> Geraffel ins Auto, im Drive In einen kleinen Imbiss samt Kaffee organisiert und ab nach Grebenau, wo @Minimax und ich magische Tage an der Fulda verbracht haben.
> Da der Regen es vorerst nicht einsah weniger zu werden parkte ich dekadent unter der Brücke und erstmal hieß es wieder Stellensuche mit Schäferhund. Nach 20 Minuten war klar: ich angle unter der Brücke. Also Hund angepflockt, Abhakmatte als Sitzgelegenheit ausgebreitet und die Pin montiert.
> Ich wich von meinem Standardsetup  ~5,5gr Avonpose ab, da es hier durchgängig flach war und eine Avon durch ihren Kiel zwar wundervoll stabil im Wasser steht aber eher kontraproduktiv wirkt wenn der Kiel durch den Boden pflügt. Also einen kleinen 3,2gr Loafer montiert, angefüttert, ausgeworfen und - nix.
> Zum Mäusemelken! Man stumpft zwar Ekelmäßig ab, was den Teig angeht aber man macht sich ja nicht die Mühe um als Franzmann heimzukehren.
> Da erschien mir @Tricast vor meinem inneren Auge und ermahnte mich "Mensch, Schmortopf, benutz mal die graue Masse zwischen deinen Henkeln" und ich wusste, er meinte kein gekochtes Hackfleisch.
> Mit dem letzten Bisschen Teig (zum Schäferhundfangen geeignet)  stieg ich in die flachen Fluten der Fulle und versuchte die Pose unter eine überhängende Weide zu steuern - bei dem Flugverkehr war es eigentlich klar dass die Johnnies nicht in der Flussmitte sind. Die ersten Driften blieben hängen, mal flog der Teigklumpen beim Auswerfen ab (was, ganz nebenbei bemerkt, mittlerweile prima klappt) doch dann endlich marschierte der kleine, tapfere Loafer mit 50% des verbleibenden Teiges unter die Weide, und dort, wo es am dunkelsten war blockierte ich die Pin, die Pose stand - und war weg!
> Anhieb, sitzt! Bei den Fresken von R'lyeh - was zur Hölle war das? Es tobte etwas am anderen Ende der Leine und wenn es nicht getobt hätte hätte ich geglaubt ein Stück Holz gehabt zu haben. Im Dschungel darf man keine Kompromisse eingehen, Spule zu und Zentimeter für Zentimeter aus dem Dickicht gezerrt, die Rute, Silvia, federt die Fluchten gut ab und war dabei giftig genug, dass ich den Fisch unter dem Gemüse rauszerren konnte, wo er nochmal alles gab. Mit 16er Schnur ein gefühlsmäßig nicht ganz ungefährliches Vergnügen, vor allem auf 20m Entfernung. Als ich den Fisch nach einer Minute oder so im freien hatte fiel mir ein, dass der Kescher auf der anderen Seite der Brücke lag, also ging ich mit tobendem Döbel und blockierter Spule durch das Wasser zurück, es schwappte in meine Stiefel, beinahe wäre ich gestürzt aber kurz darauf konnte ich meinen Kescherstiel packen. Es war klar , dass es ein Döbel war aber die Sensibilität der Matche hatte mich überrascht und kurz vorm Keschern sah ich ihn, mit bleischwarzem Rücken, bronzener Flanke und dem empört leidendem Blick, den wir so an ihnen lieben. Er schwamm über den Kescherrand - gefangen! Schnell ans Ufer, kurz gemessen - 45cm, kein Riese aber ein guter Fisch - kurzes Foto und der Angeltag ging beschwingt zu Ende. Den gesamten Rest meines Teiges habe ich für euch auf der Spulenachse der Pin platziert:
> Anhang anzeigen 330521
> 
> Unser @Minimax (ich sag ja Mini) und ich telefonierten kurz, ich musste irgendwohin mit meinen Emotionen und siehe da - mein Schamanenblutsbruderzwilling einer anderen Frau war auch erfolgreich am Döbelangeln  und es war, als ob wir durch den Warp hindurch mit einem silbrigen Faden miteinander verbunden gewesen wären. Wir waren zusammen Döbel angeln. An verschiedenen Gewässern und verschiedenen Bundesländern, aber dennoch.
> 
> Ich weiss, normalerweise sollte so ein Döbel keinen epischen Bericht wert sein, aber nach meiner Durststrecke, den widrigen Bedingungen (habe ich die Kormoranschwadrone schon erwähnt?) Und mit einem unbekannten Köder ohne Plan B am Wasser (sonst hätte ich viel früher vermutlich den Teig ad acta gelegt, ich kenne mich, deswegen musste ich mich zur Konsequenz zwingen) war es für mich ein absolut genialer Endpunkt. Ich werde nicht zum letzten Mal widerliche Paste gepanscht haben!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Euer elPotto



Dickes Petri
Schöner Fisch...


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil in Richtung Brandenburg - schön, wie Ihr mit Hilfe moderner Kommunikationsmethoden die 350 KM Luftlinie zwischen Euren Gewässern minimiert.

@phirania : Petri, schön, daß Du Dich vom durchwachsenen Wetter nicht in der Bude halten läßt!

@mikesch : Vielen Dank für Deinen Wobbel-Hasel-Bericht und klar, auch ein herzliches Petri!

@jason 1 : ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß sich ein Zeitfenster für die Angelei mit der Wand findet.
Andererseits sind ja nun gerade die Picker für die sehr feine (Winter-) Angelei gebaut worden, für die britischen Kanäle, soweit ich weiß (Gloucester-Canal...).


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 : ich drück Dir die Daumken, daß sich ein Zeitfenster für die Angelei mit der Wand findet.
> Andererseits sind ja nun gerade die Picker für die sehr feine (Winter-) Angelei gebaut worden, für die britischen Kanäle, soweit ich weiß (Gloucester-


Ja, der Winter steht ja noch bevor. Das wird schon noch dieses Jahr klappen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf  Nachdem ich deinen Bericht dann zum zweiten Mal gelesen hatte und immer wieder über die „Fresken von R‘lyeh“ gestolpert bin, habe ich mal Tante Google gefragt. Und bin dann im Internett auf die Kurzgeschichte über das erstmalige Erscheinen der Stadt R‘lyeh gestoßen und habe mir die 50 Seiten mal ausgedruckt. Danke für den Hinweis, möge das Mystische auch mit dir sein.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri heil in Richtung Brandenburg - schön, wie Ihr mit Hilfe moderner Kommunikationsmethoden die 350 KM Luftlinie zwischen Euren Gewässern minimiert.


Dankeschön- die modernen Knäle brauchen wir nur für Worte, der heutige Tag hat mal wieder gezeigt, dass Potto und ich in _der Traumzeit_ praktisch Schulter an Schulter angeln...




Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Und bin dann im Internett auf die Kurzgeschichte über das erstmalige Erscheinen der Stadt R‘lyeh gestoßen und habe mir die 50 Seiten mal ausgedruckt.



Hahahhahaha, Sanity Roll für Hecht100+ !


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön- die modernen Knäle brauchen wir nur für Worte, der heutige Tag hat mal wieder gezeigt, dass Potto und ich in _der Traumzeit_ praktisch Schulter an Schulter angeln..
> Hahahhahaha, Sanity Roll für Hecht100+ !



Kochtopf mystisch und du mit ihm durch die Traumzeit verbunden, du Must ein großer Schamane sein. Und dann zusammen noch den Zielfisch erbeutet, das ist doch magisch.


----------



## Minimax

Kreisch! Angeregt durch die Lovecraft Schiene von Hechti und Kochtopf wollt ich eine launige Interjektion zur Ähnlichkeit zwischen Pottos Teigkugel und den Kapseln aus "Colour out of Space" verfassen (Lass das Zeug nie ins Grundwasser gelangen!), und finde das:
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5073642/
Klar ist Nicholas Cage ein bornierter Propatriamime geworden.. aber ein neuer HPL Film und keiner sagt mir was? Oh wie cool..


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax auch auf diesem Wege nochmal ein herzliches Petri! '_Traumzeit' _klingt_ richtiger _als Warp und wird fürderhin als Fachterminus genutzt

Danke an den Rest der Gang für eure Petris, mein Petri geht an @phirania, der bewiesen hat, dass man auf der Couch keine Fische fängt und an @mikesch der bei den aggressiven Haseln wohl zukünftig mit Stahlvorfach stippen muss, danke für den Bericht!

Wir sind jetzt gerade vom Geburtstag meiner Nichte (2) heimgekommen, ich wette jetzt 'flugs'das Boardgame aus und dann ab nach Bett - es war ein schöner, langer Tag


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Kreisch! Angeregt durch die Lovecraft Schiene von Hechti und Kochtopf wollt ich eine launige Interjektion zur Ähnlichkeit zwischen Pottos Teigkugel und den Kapseln aus "Colour out of Space" verfassen (Lass das Zeug nie ins Grundwasser gelangen!), und finde das:
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5073642/
> Klar ist Nicholas Cage ein bornierter Propatriamime geworden.. aber ein neuer HPL Film und keiner sagt mir was? Oh wie cool..


Zu Nicholas Cage fällt mir nur 



 ein


----------



## geomas

Bei Nicolas Cage fällt mir sofort Harvey Keitel ein, der meiner Meinung nach als Bad Lieutenant doch um Klassen größer war.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei Nicolas Cage fällt mir sofort Harvey Keitel



Ich mag deine Art mit dem Schriftsatz umzugehen.


----------



## geomas

^ ich hab schon ein schlechtes Gewissen deswegen.
Gottseidank kann ich „smileys” nicht...


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Übrigens merke ich grade, das ich Harvey Keitel mit Tommy Lee Jones assoziiere, und dann schliesst sich  natürlich der Kreis zum Amglerboard.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas Übrigens merke ich grade, das ich Harvey Keitel mit Tommy Lee Jones assoziiere, und dann schliesst sich  natürlich der Kreis zum Amglerboard.


Das liegt an seiner Rolle als Harvey Dent (Twoface)


----------



## geomas

^ seltsam, bei angelnden Action-Größen assoziiere ich das Projekt „Healing Waters”. 
Ich bin ja ein äußerst friedfertiger Mensch, aber oder gerade deshalb finde ich Fliegenfischen als Hilfe für an Seele und/oder Körper verletzte Veteranen großartig.


----------



## geomas

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo - selten so viele Regentropfen im online-Wetterbericht gesehen. 

Eieiei


----------



## Mikesch

Es wird sonnig, bis 23 Grad.
Ich gehe auf die Berghütte und komme erst wieder am Freitag runter. 
Egal wie das Wetter dazwischen ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo - selten so viele Regentropfen im online-Wetterbericht gesehen.
> 
> Eieiei


Wie gut, dass du in anständige Regenkleidung und den Korum supa lite shelter (von Korum) investiert hast... wenn du eine Regenpause erwischt kannst du sogar im halbwegs trockenen aufbauen!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ seltsam, bei angelnden Action-Größen assoziiere ich das Projekt „Healing Waters”.
> Ich bin ja ein äußerst friedfertiger Mensch, aber oder gerade deshalb finde ich Fliegenfischen als Hilfe für an Seele und/oder Körper verletzte Veteranen großartig.



Unabhängig vom Grund der Verletzung, Angeln, wie viele Fertigkeiten und Tätigkeiten versehrten Menschen anzubieten ist ein interessantes, sensibles Thema (Das man nicht instrumentalisieren darf. Geht ja nicht ums ANgeln, sondern um die Leute. Danke für den Denkanstoss, ich wird mal recherchieren und mit der Missus, die kennt sich da aus, diskutieren,



geomas schrieb:


> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo - selten so viele Regentropfen im online-Wetterbericht gesehen.
> Eieiei



Ja, mein Lieber, noch vor ein Paar Wochen haben wir hier nen kollektiven Shelter Kaufrausch gehabt. Jetzt ist wohl die Zeit gekommen, der Fachsimpelei Taten folgen zu lassen. Grr, mich grausts auch, aber für morgen ist ne Session mit dem Angelkumpel fest verbucht. Vermutlich werde ich mich beim Aufbau meines_ Korum Supalite Shelters_ (Kauft Korum! Korum ist eine sehr gute Firma, und alle Korum Produkte sind sehr gut. Korum, Korum, Korum!) mit Hilfe der Zeltstangen wie einen kleinen grünen Pfeil mit Tweedmütze quer über den verregneten See katapultieren...
Während der Angelkumpel einfach seinen Schirm aufspannt ("Au weia, wenn Mini erstmal zurückgeschwommen ist, wird er bestimmt super zickig und anspruchsvoll sein..")


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Korum supa lite shelter (von Korum) i



[QUOTE="Minimax, post: 4967394, member: 187734"beim Aufbau meines_ Korum Supalite Shelters_ (Kauft Korum! Korum ist eine sehr gute Firma, und alle Korum Produkte sind sehr gut. Korum, Korum, Korum!) [/QUOTE]

Traumzeit, Alter. Keine Frage.


----------



## geomas

Der Regen kommt mit kräftigen Böen im Gepäck (eigentlich andersrum). Böen bis 6,7,sogar 8 Beaufort bieten die „Experten” von wetteronline derzeit für die kommenden 4 Tage an. 
Da könnte es schwierig werden mit dem Shelter. Habt Ihr schon richtig starke Böen im Shelter erlebt?

Bin dennoch optimistisch. Irgendeine Wetterlücke werde ich finden und ausnutzen. 
Und vielleicht haben sich die Wetterfrösche wieder mal total verpeilt, wäre ja kein Novum...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Da könnte es schwierig werden mit dem Shelter. Habt Ihr schon richtig starke Böen im Shelter erlebt?



Ich sehe... ich sehe... jede Menge auswertbarer Erfahrungsberichte.... was gut ist, wir sind ja fast ein Unboxing-Thread geworden.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sehe... ich sehe... jede Menge auswertbarer Erfahrungsberichte.... was gut ist, wir sind ja fast ein Unboxing-Thread geworden.



Mea culpa, ich wollte ja so was wie einen Erfahrungsbericht zum Shelter verfassen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kurzer Tip vom Fachmann, 50 cm Banksticks eignen sich hervorragend als ShelterheringHammer nicht vergessen.


----------



## geomas

Gekauft hab ich mir das Shelter für Ansitze nicht am Fluß nebenan, sondern an Teichen sowie evtl. am Oberlauf der Warnow.
Hier (nebenan) ist das Ufer mit vielen Steinen im Boden befestigt, da ists sehr schwierig, irgendetwas in den Boden zu treiben.


----------



## Minimax

Ich werde es morgen testen. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie morgen in Sturm, Schauer und Böen mein Angelbuddy gleichzeitig das Shelter aufbauen, Tee Kochen, Pflanzen roden und das Futter anmachen will. Ich bin sicher, er schafft das schon, und wenn ich aus dem Auto steige, sollte einer Jolly good Angelpartie nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## phirania

Na denn Allen viel Glück heute,ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Shelter (von Korum) hat die Möglichkeit, Banksticks als Stormpoles anzubringen, mit etwas geschick zur Windrichtung aufgestellt kann der Korum Supa Lite Shelter (er ist sehr gut) mit Sicherheit einigen trotzen, allerdings kommt er mit sicherheit aufgrund des leichten Materials auch recht bald an seine Grenzen.

Viel Spass und Erfolg @geomas, Petri Heil gilt heute für fangerfolg und wetter


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, schaut mal Jungs, ich kann Kunst, inspiriert von @geomas letztem Musik Beitrag (Der mich ernsthaft gruselt, ich bin für sowas
> empfänglich,,):
> Anhang anzeigen 330484
> 
> Ich nenne es "Headache II"



So ein Puzzle hatte ich gestern auch noch......hab ich vorm Verschrotten gerettet sonst wäre sie im Eisencontainer gelandet.


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1  Werter Kollege, ich hätte noch eine Frage zu deiner Sigma Wand 1880, die drei Spitzen, unterscheiden sie sich nur in der Länge oder sind sie auch noch unterschiedlich stark.


----------



## phirania

Heute beim Abangeln am See waren wir doch etwas erfolgreich.











Das Wetter war grottenschlecht
Aber die Ausbeute ist schon OK für die Verhältnisse...


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri zum vollen Eimer @phirania - erzählst du uns was zu Setup und Taktik?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dem schließe ich mich an.

Petri Heil @phirania ! 

Schön dass einer los war und etwas zu erzählen hat.
Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Tag und das soll die nächsten Tage aus so bleiben - dann noch mit Sturm.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .
> Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Tag und das soll die nächsten Tage aus so bleiben - dann noch mit Sturm.


Wenigstens brauchst du dann keinen Fön


----------



## Professor Tinca

Brauch ich nie - trockener Lappen reicht.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @phirania ! Stark, daß Du dem Wetter getrotzt hast.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Shelter (von Korum) hat die Möglichkeit, Banksticks als Stormpoles anzubringen, mit etwas geschick zur Windrichtung aufgestellt kann der Korum Supa Lite Shelter (er ist sehr gut) mit Sicherheit einigen trotzen, allerdings kommt er mit sicherheit aufgrund des leichten Materials auch recht bald an seine Grenzen.
> 
> Viel Spass und Erfolg @geomas, Petri Heil gilt heute für fangerfolg und wetter



Danke, aber ich war heute arbeitsbedingt nicht los. 
Morgen soll es zwar starken Wind geben, aber immerhin soll es nachmittags nicht schiffen, so die „Experten” oder deren Algorithmen.
Vielleicht klappt es dann mit ner kurzen Angelsession.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Heute beim Abangeln am See waren wir doch etwas erfolgreich.
> Anhang anzeigen 330561
> Anhang anzeigen 330562
> Anhang anzeigen 330563
> 
> Das Wetter war grottenschlecht
> Aber die Ausbeute ist schon OK für die Verhältnisse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330564


Petri, @phirania! Respekt, dass du Dich rausgeragt hast. Ich hatte heute Mittag kurz überlegt, loszufahren, habe dann aber angesichts der Nässe von oben doch wieder Abstand von dem Vorhaben genommen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Shelter (von Korum) hat die Möglichkeit, Banksticks als Stormpoles anzubringen, mit etwas geschick zur Windrichtung aufgestellt kann der Korum Supa Lite Shelter (er ist sehr gut) mit Sicherheit einigen trotzen, allerdings kommt er mit sicherheit aufgrund des leichten Materials auch recht bald an seine Grenzen.
> 
> Viel Spass und Erfolg @geomas, Petri Heil gilt heute für fangerfolg und wetter


Apropos Shelter: Hatte vor meinem Urlaub noch ein Brandungszelt auf dem virtuellen Grabbeltisch bei Gerlinger gefunden. Hat zwar ein etwas unhandliches Packmaß, aber muss nur auseinandergklappt werden. Sturmsicher wird es durch Sand oder Steine auf dem am Boden aufliegenden Zeltstoff. Man kann es aber auch mit Heringen befestigen. Trotz Wind und Regen war es in der kleinen Trutzburg ausgesprochen gemütlich.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für den Tipp!
Was mich im Nachgang etwas an Deinem Fehmarn-Trip wundert: hattest Du keinen Kontakt zu Plattfischen? 
Ich war unter dem Eindruck, daß der Dorsch bedeutend schwerer an den Haken zu bekommen ist (unzuverlässig), aber Platte umso besser.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das ist ja ein ganz wunderbarer Bericht, geschätzter Freund @Kochtopf. Und ein wunderbarer Döbel, den Du der Fulle entlocken konntest. Nur Dein Ekel vor dieser Käsepaste kann ich ganz und gar nicht teilen. (Käse)Pasten kneten ist doch eine herrliche Möglichkeit, seine Kreativität so richtig auszuleben und ein regelrechtes Fest der Sinne zu kreieren. Grüß bitte Deine Catinka von Ferdinand und mir. Mein Bursche hat sich übrigens auf Fehmarn mit Heerscharen anderer Hunde an den Stränden so richtig abgearbeitet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke für den Tipp!
> Was mich im Nachgang etwas an Deinem Fehmarn-Trip wundert: hattest Du keinen Kontakt zu Plattfischen?
> Ich war unter dem Eindruck, daß der Dorsch bedeutend schwerer an den Haken zu bekommen ist (unzuverlässig), aber Platte umso besser.



Ich hatte nur an der Ostküste auflandigen Wind. Die Grundstruktur ist dort steinig mit nur wenigen Sandbereichen. Und unser Ferienhaus war auch an der landschaftlich sehr reizvollen Ostküste. Die ist halt nicht wirklich ein Revier für Scholle, Flunder und Kliesche. Erhofft hatte ich mir natürlich trotzdem was Plattes, aber, aber, aber ...


----------



## geomas

^ ahh, okay, danke!


----------



## geomas

Vielleicht probier ich es morgen angesichts des prognostizierten strammen Windes nicht mit der neuen langen Posenrute, sondern mit der kurzen Feederrute. 
Wollte ja schon immer mal Method-Feedern am (langsam fließenden) Fluß nebenan. Mal schauen, wie das Wetter tatsächlich sein wird.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute beim Abangeln am See waren wir doch etwas erfolgreich.
> Anhang anzeigen 330561
> Anhang anzeigen 330562
> Anhang anzeigen 330563
> 
> Das Wetter war grottenschlecht
> Aber die Ausbeute ist schon OK für die Verhältnisse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330564


Petri zum vollen Eimer Kalle.Schöne Fotos hast gemacht.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1  Werter Kollege, ich hätte noch eine Frage zu deiner Sigma Wand 1880, die drei Spitzen, unterscheiden sie sich nur in der Länge oder sind sie auch noch unterschiedlich stark.


Sind alle gleich stark.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sind alle gleich stark.
> 
> Gruß Jason


 
Und stimmt es, das man die Spitzen mit Handteil unterbringen kann? Habe heute eine in der Bucht bekommen, die hatte aber nur eine Spitze. Und beim Stöbern im Internet habe ich gelesen, das die anderen Spitzen auch im Handteil untergebracht sein könne. Und da meine als neu verkauft wurde, habe ich die Hoffnung, das die anderen Spitzen evtl. im Handteil sind.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, @Hecht100+ ! 
Meines Wissens waren die Wechselspitzen im Handteil untergebracht - ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß Du sie als „Beigabe” dort findest.


----------



## Hecht100+

Danke @geomas  für 25 Euro als neue Rute konnte ich mich nicht zurück halten.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und stimmt es, das man die Spitzen mit Handteil unterbringen kann? Habe heute eine in der Bucht bekommen, die hatte aber nur eine Spitze. Und beim Stöbern im Internet habe ich gelesen, das die anderen Spitzen auch im Handteil untergebracht sein könne. Und da meine als neu verkauft wurde, habe ich die Hoffnung, das die anderen Spitzen evtl. im Handteil sind.


Aha, dann warst es also du der die Wand 1880B mit 2 Geboten erstanden hast. Gratuliere dir. Schönes Teil. War ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich mit bieten soll. Habe aber mich dann dafür entschieden es sein zu lassen. Allerdings konnte ich dieses Stöckchen in keinen meiner Katalogen finden. Meine Kataloge gehen bis 1990. Kam wohl danach auf den Markt. Und ja, die drei Spitzen sind im Handteil verstaut. 













Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1  Ja das war ich, aber das war nur ein Gebot, das zweite war die Sicherheit falls es zum Schluß noch etwas höher gehen sollte. Es war sonst keiner dran interessiert, letzte Woche stand sie noch für 30 Euros drin.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ und @jason 1 

Macht mich jetzt nicht narrisch mit den äußerst interessanten Wands! Ich stöbere schon auf ebay rum, wo soll das alles nur hinführen...


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
heut sind Angelkumpel und ich also trotz aller Prognosen losgefahren, um an einem der vielen im nordöstlichen Brandenburg gelegenen kleineren Seen unser Glück zu versuchen, und, um ehrlich zu sein, unsere Bindung zu stärken da wir selten dazu kommen. Unser Zielgewässer wollten wir on the Fly ausmachen: Klein, nicht zu tief und logistisch der Walter-Doktrin entsprechend(dazu ein andernmal mehr). Methoden und Ansätze: ALLE. Nachdem wir verschiedene Seen, die wir aus der sehr guten
LAVB-Online.Karte in Augenschein genommen hatten (Enige existieren nicht mehr) Haben wir einen wirklich vielversprechenden, malerischen Waldsee gefunden, mit schönen Angelstellen, entsprechend unserer schweren Ausrüstung auch sehr walterig, und auch mit deutlich wahrnehmbarer Fischaktivität.
Es sollte alles nicht sein: Kumpel hat ne kleine Güster fangen können, ich selbst einen Johnny-Viereinhalb auf Spinnrute.Er zählt also doppelt nicht als Fisch. Zudem haben uns die beiden Kaulquappengrossen Fischlein die Möglichkeit eines ruhmvollen Franzosentums genommen. Warum?
Es hat einfach zu viel geregnet. Regen, Regen, Regen. Nasses Rutenfutteral, Abrutschende Böschungen, letztendlich kauerten wir uns unter Schirm und Shelter zusammen und betrachteten die Aufgepeitschte Wasseroberfläche. Es ist nicht leicht, neue Strategien zu entwickeln, oder auch nur einen Köderwechsel durchzuführen, wenn von der Shelterkante beständige Wassergüsse in die Steifel laufen. Übrigens, heute, an Abschüssigem, bewaldetem Ufer war war ein einfacher, grosser Angelschirm dem Shelter deutlich überlegen.  Als nach vier Stunden das Mass voll war, und selbst der Proviant aufgeweicht, haben wir unser ziemlich komplexes Basislager bei strömendem Regen (Der ganze Kram trocknet grad in der Küche) abgebrochen, und uns zumindest in guter Ordnung zurückgezogen.
Als Angelkumpel dann sein Angelmobil mit beschlagenen Scheiben und einer 2-Zoll Schlammschich im ganzen Fahrzeug mit viel Feingefühl von dem Wadi-ähnlichem Waldweg auf eine befestigte Strasse geschliddert hatte, brach die Sonne durch. Wir nutzten die verbliebenen Tagesstunden dann noch, um verschiedene Seen, Flüsschen und Kanäle auszukundschaften, an denen wir dann in Zukunft schneidern können.
War aber zumindest ein schöner Tag mit dem Kumpel, und das verregnete Angeltage am See auch erfolgreich verlaufen können, zeigt ja der nette Bericht von unserem @phirania , dem ich ein herzliches Petri ins schöne Münsterland (Stätte meiner Geburt) zurufe,

herzlich,
Euer Minimax
(Jetzt schon über drei Monate ohne Kinski, ich bin sehr stolz.)


----------



## Hecht100+

Das liegt nur daran, das ihr mich verrückt gemacht habt mit der Pickerei. Um Mitreden zu können, muß man so was dann ja auch haben


----------



## Jason

@geomas die beiden Ruten waren vom gleichen Anbieter. Er hat noch einige andere schöne Ruten im Angebot. Allerdings keine "Wand" mehr.


Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - kann ich gut nachvollziehen, Eure Session. 
Wenn es denn beim Angeln regnet ist dies eine Sache, Dauerregen beim Auf- und Abbauen eine andere.
Immerhin seid Ihr nicht in den Teich gerutscht - Murphy schlief wohl oder war anderweitig beschäftigt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Immerhin seid Ihr nicht in den Teich gerutscht - Murphy schlief wohl oder war anderweitig beschäftigt.



WIr hatten natürlich unser Päcksken an "Oh je (in Wahrheit natürlich ein stärkeres Wort) auch das noch". Hochsensible Montage mit abgestufter Bleikette frisch geknüpft- ein Ringbeim Durchfädeln an der Match vergessen. Lieblings Spinbait, seit langem ausverkauft, hängt im Baum. Wurmdoswe im Kofferraum verteilt. Angelschirm wird davongeweht, und reisst Mais- und Madendose um. etc.. etc.. Schätze mit ein paar Bissen und einzwei Fischen würde einem sowas garnicht auffallen.
Übrigens: Ich suchte ja nach den kleinen, offenen Weihern, wie sie in Deinem Ükelsektor verbreitet sind. Bei uns sind es meist verschilfte Sumpflöcher im Wald, umstanden von moosigen, muchtigen Pressspandatschen, die allesamt wie Polizeiruf-110 Tatorte (Alte Staffeln) wirken.


----------



## geomas

Okay, also hat Murphy sich doch in Brandenburg ausgetobt und ist am morgigen Tag arbeitsunfähig.
Der Polizeiruf-Vergleich kommt gut.


----------



## Jason

Kleine Rotpunktdöbel Geschichte
Heute war unser Abangeln von unserem kleinen Flüsschen die "Warme". Wir trafen uns an unserem Vereinslokal und nach einer kurzen Begrüßung ging es um 9:00 Uhr ans Wasser. 2 Stunde war angeln angesagt und der Regengott meinte es gut mit uns.
Am Wasser angekommen machte ich meine Rute startklar und an den Haken kam ein Stück Tauwurm. Erster Wurf, Biss. Aber leider war sie Untermaßig. Sie schwimmt wieder und darf noch wachsen. An dieser Stelle tat sich nichts mehr und ich zog ein Stück weiter. Wider ein Stück Wurm an den Haken. Ich musste mit den Würmern sparsam sein, weil ich nur 5 Stück hatte.
Es dauerte nicht lange und  ich zog die nächste raus. Diese war mein persönlicher Rekord. Allerdings War es die kleinste die ich jemals gefangen hatte. Ganze 5cm. Und die hat den 7er Haken mit Wurm reingekriegt.
Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich eine 28er landen aber meine Würmer wurden rar. Ein Tauwurm hatte ich noch den ich drittelte.
Erste Drittel abgefressen, das 2. Drittel drangemacht und Häger. Verdammt dachte ich mir. Das war es jetzt. Ich sah keine Chance die Montage noch zu retten. Der Haken hatte sich um einen Ast gewickelt und ich ging mit der Rute rückwärts.
Es machte pitsch und wie ein Wunder war alles noch dran. Nur der Haken war aufgebogen, aber das konnte ich richten.
Die 2 Stunden Angelzeit waren so gut wie rum. Einen Versuch hatte ich noch. Das letzte Drittel Wurm an den Haken  und nach ca. einer Minute konnte ich doch noch eine  mit 34cm landen.
Das war für mich an diesem Tag eine ziemlich Aufregende Sache. Am Ende habe ich den ersten Platz um 5 Gramm verfehlt.
Aber das ist mir nicht wichtig. Das anschließende zusammen sein mit Essen und Trinken war danach auch wieder sehr schön, was den Anlass zum Ausklang brachte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Es gibt diese unguten Orte überall, sie sind nicht beschränkt auf das Sendegebiet von Polizeruf 110, vielleicht fallen sie mir bei meinen anglerischen Erkundungen eher auf. Vielleicht wirken sie in der Herbststimmung mit Regen und dem Geruch nach Zersetzung und Pilzen besonders stark auf die Phantasie. EIgentlich sind es nur kleine, baufällige Anwesen, ungürtet von morschen Jägerzäunen, mit seltsamen Reifenhaufen, quellenden Spanplatten und einer sicheren Wette auf durchfeuchtete, 70er Jahre Steppdecken im Inneren. Wahrscheinlich sind die meisten nur vernachlässigte Ferienhäuser.
Aber ich bin mir sicher dass, falls die Spurensicherung mit Hunden und langen Stocherstangen anrücken würde, einige dieser Grundstücke Erschreckendes preisgeben würden. Und vielleicht würden in der Vermisstenkartei ein paar Häkchen gesetzt werden, und eine neue Folge von "DIe grossen Krimimalfälle" würde gedreht werden-


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Gratuliere dir zur Regenschlacht und Petri Heil euch beiden. Ich persönlich hasse solche Angeltage. Braucht normal kein Mensch. Auch wenn man sich dementsprechend ausrüsten kann macht es keinen Spaß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Minimax Gratuliere dir zur Regenschlacht und Petri Heil euch beiden. Ich persönlich hasse solche Angeltage. Braucht normal kein Mensch. Auch wenn man sich dementsprechend ausrüsten kann macht es keinen Spaß.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Es war schön, weil ich mal wieder mit dem Kumpel am Wasser war- und scihliesslich waren die Bedingungen so nass, dass wir jede Menge trockener Witze reissen konnten (Überraschende Regenböe, Schirm fliegt weg: "Stimmt Alter, scheint nachzulassen")
Schön dass Du Spass mit den Rotpunktdöbeln hattest, und natürlich ein herzliches Petri. Das mit den Wurmstückchen sollte man sich merken: Was aus der Not geboren wurden, kann an anderen Tagen eine fängige Strategie werden.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @jason 1 ! Prima, daß Du aus der Not eine Tugend machen konntest.


----------



## rutilus69

Das war ja schon fast Aprilwetter am Sonnabend.
Erst war es nur durchwachsen






Dann hat es geregnet, und das nicht schlecht






Und danach schien wieder die Sonne





Leider schienen die Fische auch etwas durcheinander gewesen zu sein. Ein paar Nano- Grundeln und Mini- Plötzen haben allerdings dann doch schauen wollen, wie die Welt über der Wasseroberfläche aussieht.
Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, dass meine Regenklamotten wirklich dicht sind 

Euch allen eine schöne Woche!!


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ Habe mir nochmal deine Wand 1880B angeschaut. So wie es aussieht hat sie nur eine Spitze, da unten am Handteil kein Schraubverschluss vorhanden ist. Meine ist ja das Vorgänger Modell. Kannst ja mal drüber berichten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ Wenn ich heute Abend von der Spätschicht komme forste ich meine Kataloge noch mal durch. Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch eine Info für dich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1  Das ist nett, schon mal vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieblings Spinbait, seit langem ausverkauft, hängt im Baum.


Ein Grund mehr die Angelstätte nochmal zu besuchen.......


----------



## Tobias85

Guten Tag die Herren

ich hab jetzt auch endlich die Beiträge der letzten Tage überflogen, ihr wart ja ziemlich produktiv. Zu allererst natürlich Petri an alle Fänger (egal ob Fisch oder Tackle), ganz besonders an @Kochtopf zu dem tollen Käsedöbel! Btw: Magst du uns das Rezept verraten? Käse find ich spannend.

@Wuemmehunter: Schade, dass es mit dem Fange an der Ostsee nicht so ganz geklappt hat, aber zumindest hattet ihr ja offenbar einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Herren
> 
> ich hab jetzt auch endlich die Beiträge der letzten Tage überflogen, ihr wart ja ziemlich produktiv. Zu allererst natürlich Petri an alle Fänger (egal ob Fisch oder Tackle), ganz besonders an @Kochtopf zu dem tollen Käsedöbel! Btw: Magst du uns das Rezept verraten? Käse find ich spannend.


Logo, hab mich ja größtenteils als das Video von Erdwin gehalten. Die Mengen sind geschätzt, der Käse war geschält und ich habe mir Notizen gemacht, was ich noch zukünftig ausprobieren möchte:

Käsepaste
300gr entrindetes Sandwichtoast
200gr Blauschimmelkäse
80gr Leberwurst
40gr pulverisierte Sonubaits Krill Miniboilies von Sonubaits
3 EL Kaffeeweisser
2 EL Knoblauchpulver
1 EL Gekörnte Rinderbrühe
1 EL Salz
1 TL Margarine
Etwas Weizenmehl zum besseren verarbeiten
Etwas Wasser (50-80ml?)

Notizen:
-> weniger Wasser?
-> Gluten im Mehl sorgt für einen besseren halt (Unbeabsichtigt)
-> flüssige Lebensmittelfarbe probieren?
-> flüssige Aromastoffe (Squid, Krill...?) Statt Wasser und boiliepulver?
-> Squid bzw Krillpowder besorgen?
-> trockenmilch statt Kaffeeweisser? (Originalrezept mit TM, soll wohl Proteingehalt erhöhen)
-> mehr und stinkigeren Käse (Harzer? Limburger? Chaume?)

HTH


----------



## Andal

Nimm statt den zerrieben Boilies und dem Mehl besser einen 50 : 50 Boiliemix und 1 Ei mehr, statt dem Wasser. Lässt sich angenehmer verarbeiten und die Paste wird schön zähelastisch.


----------



## Andal

Was in den diversen Pasten auch gut kommt, ist die Kombi aus gekörnter Hühnerbrühe und "Quench Getränkepulver Himbeeere". Klebt und riecht Uhäh... aber wirkt vorzüglich!


----------



## rhinefisher

Die hälfte des Wassers durch Asia Fischsauce ersetzen... .


----------



## Kochtopf

Im Original nimmt Erdwin frischen Knoblauch und presst ihn rein, ebenso nutzt er Krillmehl also musste ich improvisieren. Gerade habe ich flüssigen tintenfischextrakt bestellt, das soll, diversen Quellen von der Insel zufolge das ganze auf völlig neue Stufen der Widerwart und Fängigkeit heben und auch loose feed das gewisse extra geben. Über die Verarbeitungseigenschaften und Haltbarkeit am Haken konnte ich mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Tobias85

Danke, El Potto, ich kannte das Rezept von Mark Erdwin noch gar nicht.

Zu den Flavours: Ich tippe darauf, dass das Krillmehl sowie Tintenfischextrakt ihre Wirkung vor allem durch den hohen Anteil an Eiweiß/Aminosäuren entfalten. Mit Aroma, das ja nur den Geruch imitiert, wäre meine Erwartungshaltung erstmal geringer. Aber man bekommt in jedem etwas besseren Zooladen getrocknete Bachflohkrebse oder Garnelen in der Tüte. 2 Liter Bachflohkrebse entspricht ca. 220 g laut Verpackung und hat mich 10€ gekostet. Vielleicht ist das ja ne brauchbare Alternative zum Krill? Die Nährwertzusammensetzung dürfte der von Krill stark ähneln.


----------



## Andal

Diese Squid Sauce, Oyster Sauce, Fish Sauce... oder wie das Zeug immer genannt wird, ist im Prinzip immer das gleiche. Enorm viel Salz und Vergorenes aus dem Meer. Belachan ist grundsätzlich das Gleiche, nur in fester Form. Belachan kann man direkt in den Mix reiben. Die ganzen Soßen lassen sich auch zu einem guten Dipp binden. Dazu lauwarm machen, einen kleinen Schuss Speiseöl zugeben und vorsichtig mit Xanthan aufrühren, bis man eben die Klebrigkeit erreicht, die man haben möchte. Aber Vorsicht. Xanthan wirkt enorm!


----------



## Kochtopf

Es ist kein Aroma, es ist ein Extrakt mit Fleischstückchen, insofern habe ich durchaus eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung dazu habe ich mir ein Röhrchen Premier River Floats und ein Sortiment Anchor Klemmblei bestellt, bin gespannt wie beides im Vergleich zu Middy/Dinsmore abschneidet

@Tobias85 guter Hinweis mit dem Zooladen denn Krillmehl ist schweineteuer


----------



## phirania

Alles rein was im Kühlschrank ist...


----------



## Minimax

Sodala,
komme grade nachhause und finde beim Nachbarn ein Paket mit meiner neuen alten Mitchell 300 vor. Ich muss sagen, ich bin etwas enttäuscht: Der zähe Lauf verrät, das mich ziemlicher Schmiermatsch im Inneren verrät, was überhaupt kein Problem ist, aber die Bügelfeder scheint sehr schwach zu sein. Was aber wirklich ärgerlich ist -und das ist mein Fehler, weil mans auf den Photos hätte erkennen können- das bei der Ersatzspule, die ein Hauptgrund war, zuzuschlagen, der Bremsenknopf fehlt. Also wie bei heutigen Ersatzspulen. DIe 300 war insofern innovativ, als das sie Schnellwechselspulen aufwies, in die jeweils ein komplettes Bremssystem integriert war. Man Konnte eine Spule mit Knopfdruck lösen, und eine andere aufstecken, ganz ohne Bremsknopfschrauberei. Ärgerlich, und wie gesagt, dem Verkäufer kann ichs nicht anlasten, das Photo ist eindeutig (er hats natürlich absichtlich unauffällig platziert, aber gut).
Dennoch muss ich mich nicht allzusehr ärgern, denn für wenig mehr als den üblichen 300-Ebay-Standard-Preis krieg ich die Rolle, die Spule plus Karton und Gebrauchsanleitung. Und das wichtigste ist, die "Karosserie", also Gehäuse und Spulentopf sind in wirklich ziemlich gutem Zustand, kaum Abrieb oder Lackschäden. Und das ist ja der Hauptgrund für mich gewesen. Mal sehen, wann ich den Gehäusedeckel lüften werde.
hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 : Petri heil zu den Aprilwetter-Fischen! Schöne Fotos hast Du weider mal gemacht - prima Bericht!

@Kochtopf und alle anderen Teig-Spezies - danke für lebhafte Diskussion, sehr interessant!

@Minimax : schade, daß das Bremsensemble auf der E-SPule fehlt. Solche Fehler oder Erfahrungen machen wir wohl alle hier.


----------



## Kochtopf

#Teig-Spezie

Weit davon entfernt aber da ich ja in meinem ersten,  jungen Anglerleben stecke ist der erste auf Teig generell und Käse im speziellen gefangene Fisch was besonderes für mich. Und da ich mich in der Küche ganz gut auskenne glaube ich bei vielen Zutaten erraten zu können wie sie sich auswirken. Margerine gab ich hinzu weil er nicht besonders geschmeidig war und die darin enthaltenen Emulgatoren (und natürlich auch das Fett haben dafür gesorgt, dass er den ganzen Tag lang nichts von seiner Geschmeidigkeit eingebüßt hat und auch nach mehreren Stunden nicht rissig wurde als er unabgedeckt in der Sonne stand.


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Google hat mir grad unschlagbar günstige Bachflohkrebse vorgeschlagen, schau mal:

Bachflohkrebse


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Google hat mir grad unschlagbar günstige Bachflohkrebse vorgeschlagen, schau mal:
> 
> Bachflohkrebse


Das ist tatsächlich sehe günstig - merci vielmals!


----------



## rustaweli

Auch von mir noch ein Petri all den Fängern und Dir @Kochtopf zu dem schönen Döbel auf Teig. Danke auch noch für Dein Rezept!


----------



## geomas

Mein Method-Feeder-Ausflug zum Fluß nebenan verlief ereignisarm.


Auf dem kurzen Fußweg dahin kam ich an einem auf dem Weg liegenden toten Kormoran vorbei - gutes Zeichen oder nicht?

Hatte die kurze Feederrute dabei, den neuen „Chair”, ne kleine Tasche und den Kescher. 
Im Schrank fanden sich noch Micro-Pellet-Reste, wohl genug für einen kurze Session (sicherheitshalber hatte ich ne „frische Tüte” mit).
Der Wind war teilweise stark und böig, der Pegel über normal (typisch bei westlichen Winden). Sonne und ein paar Wolken wechselten sich ab, ich baute guten Mutes auf.

Der relativ günstige Feeder-Chair gefällt mir wirklich. Diesmal hatte ich anstelle einer zweiten (hinteren) Rutenablage das „Tablett” dabei. 





Das „Side-Tray” paßt beim Transport zwischen Sitzfläche und Lehne - prima. 
Die Halterung dafür bleibt am Bein montiert, der Feederarm auf dem anderen Bein ebenfalls. 
Für schwierigeres Gelände oder ein Plus an Montage-Möglichkeiten werde ich mir 15cm-Beinverlängerungen (also für den Chair) besorgen.

Die Pellets fix eingeweicht, Das Method-Zeugs montiert und zum Start einen 8mm „Krill-Pellet” aufs Haar gezogen. 

Für die Geschmacksrichtung „Krill” interessierte sich offenbar kein Lebewesen weit und breit. Hab dann gewechselt - heller, auffälliger Miniboilie, dann wieder eine andere Sorte Pellet. Nix.

Es gab kurz vor Schluß (die Futterpellets waren alle) noch einen Schnurschwimmer oder Futterkorb-Rüttler, aber keinen korrekten Biß.
Immerhin war dadurch Zeit zum Zurücklehnen und Nachdenken - hätte ich doch die (anderswo) bewährten steinharten Pelzer-Pellets, evtl. garniert mit Garlic-Paste probieren sollen? Und ist für den langsam fließenden Fluß nebenan Method-Feeder-Futter besser als Micro-Pellets?

Ich sah ein paar Mal ganz in der Nähe dunkle Flossen an der Wasseroberfläche - Brassen waren da. Ungewöhnlicher Anblick.

Das nächste Mal werd ich mehr experimentieren, evtl. sogar ne zweite Rute mit einem größeren Pellet ausbringen.
Oder als Plan B Liquidized Bread im Gepäck haben.






Insgesamt wars dennoch ein schöner Spätnachmittag, mal frischer Wind um die leichte erkältete Nase. 
Und generell gefällt mir das Sitzen im neuen Feeder-Chair: als sonst etwas hibbeliger Typ klappt das Stillsitzen richtig gut und ist absolut entspannend. 
Mal was anderes als die Klapphocker.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das erste mal werde ich sie mit einer Sigma 030 der 2200Serie fischen. ich denke mal das ist passend. Wie verspochen ein paar Bilder.


Das sieht bestimmt klasse aus. 
Hätteste gleich mal dranmontieren können, wäre doppelt wertig 

Wobei für die Puristen unter den Anwendern muss die auch korrekt mit Schnur gefüllt sein,
kriegt man sonst gleich Mecker. wenn die nackte Rolle aus dem Regal leer ist ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die alte Rute einfach so außergewöhnlich phantastisch extraterrestrisch gut, so daß mein Maßstab verdorben ist.


Das kommt öfter vor als den Neuwaredealern lieb ist 

Theoretisch braucht man nach einem halben Jahrhundert sammeln und sammeln und sammeln 
nur der guten und gelungenen Designs wirklich nichts mehr, ist so ähnlich in etwa wie bei der Mode und den Klamotten, wiederholt sich ziemlich alles im Kreis. Und die Chancen für Materialverbesserungen werden auch immer kleiner, gibt schon genug überhart überschnelles Material, dabei ist der Innovationsbereich längst ausgeschöpft.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das kommt öfter vor als den Neuwaredealern lieb ist
> 
> Theoretisch braucht man nach einem halben Jahrhundert sammeln und sammeln und sammeln
> nur der guten und gelungenen Designs wirklich nichts mehr, ist so ähnlich in etwa wie bei der Mode und den Klamotten, wiederholt sich ziemlich alles im Kreis. Und die Chancen für Materialverbesserungen werden auch immer kleiner, gibt schon genug überhart überschnelles Material, dabei ist der Innovationsbereich längst ausgeschöpft.



Mir fehlt die Routine beim „Vergleichswedeln” von guten Ruten. Mich würde wirklich interessieren, was erfahrene „Matchangler” (Ihr wißt, was ich meine) von der etwa 30 Jahre alten Peitsche halten.
Also falls Du mal hier in der Ecke bist: gib bitte unbedingt Zeichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kann ja vorkommen! 
Vergleichsmaßstäbe und das Erkennen der eigenen Rutenwunschgesamtaktion sind schon extrem wichtig.

Alternativ der "Pflichttermin" 01.03.20 HB, auf dem großen Parkplatz lassen sich recht gut auch Ruten schwingen ... muss man nicht nur die in der Halle probieren.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas: Schade, dass es nicht mit den FIschen geklappt hat, aber die ganze Stuhl-Rutenhalter-Tablett Geschichte sieht wirklich sehr einladend ergonomisch aus. 
Son Stuhl mit Lehne ist schon ein Vorteil, ich merke auch immer mehr das mein Klapphöckerchen zwar die Aufmerksamkeit zumindest beim Posenfischen erhöht, dies aber vor allem auf die fürchterlichen Rückenschmerzen, die er auslöst, zurückzuführen ist.
Nebenbei, wo ich grade diesen Steg an deiner ANgelstelle sehe: Sind deine Region und Dein Hausgewässer nicht ideal, um es mal mit Ansitzmethoden auf prächtige Barsche zu versuchen? Barsch auf WUrm zählt als Friedfisch, würd ich sagen.


----------



## geomas

Zunächst zum Gemeinen Flußbarsch*, ich sags ganz direkt - die tiefschluckenden Barsch-Lümmel nerven mich eher. 
Es kommt ja auch bei regulären Friedfischen vor, daß mal einer tiefer schluckt als gewünscht (ja, ihr seid gemeint, liebe Rotfedern), aber bei Barschen ist dies für meinen Geschmack zu häufig und verdirbt mir die Laune am Angeln mit Wurm.
Dann lieber mit leichtem Raubfischzeugs.

Und ja, den Chair möchte ich nicht mehr hergeben. Es ist wirklich ein großer Unterschied, ob man auf einem wackeligen, geneigt stehenden Höckerchen sitzt oder sich entspannt zurücklehnen kann auf einem Stuhl, der bombenfest steht. Und dabei hab ich ja ein sehr einfaches Modell ohne Armlehne oder sonstige Komfort-Features.
Auch die Entscheidung, einem Feeder-Chair den Vorzug vor einem Duralite/Aeronium oder einer Box gegeben zu haben, war richtig.

*) als Kind las ich in uralten Lexika mit einem leichten Schaudern von all den „Gemeinen” Tieren


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Method-Feeder-Ausflug zum Fluß nebenan verlief ereignisarm.
> 
> 
> Auf dem kurzen Fußweg dahin kam ich an einem auf dem Weg liegenden toten Kormoran vorbei - gutes Zeichen oder nicht?
> 
> Hatte die kurze Feederrute dabei, den neuen „Chair”, ne kleine Tasche und den Kescher.
> Im Schrank fanden sich noch Micro-Pellet-Reste, wohl genug für einen kurze Session (sicherheitshalber hatte ich ne „frische Tüte” mit).
> Der Wind war teilweise stark und böig, der Pegel über normal (typisch bei westlichen Winden). Sonne und ein paar Wolken wechselten sich ab, ich baute guten Mutes auf.
> 
> Der relativ günstige Feeder-Chair gefällt mir wirklich. Diesmal hatte ich anstelle einer zweiten (hinteren) Rutenablage das „Tablett” dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das „Side-Tray” paßt beim Transport zwischen Sitzfläche und Lehne - prima.
> Die Halterung dafür bleibt am Bein montiert, der Feederarm auf dem anderen Bein ebenfalls.
> Für schwierigeres Gelände oder ein Plus an Montage-Möglichkeiten werde ich mir 15cm-Beinverlängerungen (also für den Chair) besorgen.
> 
> Die Pellets fix eingeweicht, Das Method-Zeugs montiert und zum Start einen 8mm „Krill-Pellet” aufs Haar gezogen.
> 
> Für die Geschmacksrichtung „Krill” interessierte sich offenbar kein Lebewesen weit und breit. Hab dann gewechselt - heller, auffälliger Miniboilie, dann wieder eine andere Sorte Pellet. Nix.
> 
> Es gab kurz vor Schluß (die Futterpellets waren alle) noch einen Schnurschwimmer oder Futterkorb-Rüttler, aber keinen korrekten Biß.
> Immerhin war dadurch Zeit zum Zurücklehnen und Nachdenken - hätte ich doch die (anderswo) bewährten steinharten Pelzer-Pellets, evtl. garniert mit Garlic-Paste probieren sollen? Und ist für den langsam fließenden Fluß nebenan Method-Feeder-Futter besser als Micro-Pellets?
> 
> Ich sah ein paar Mal ganz in der Nähe dunkle Flossen an der Wasseroberfläche - Brassen waren da. Ungewöhnlicher Anblick.
> 
> Das nächste Mal werd ich mehr experimentieren, evtl. sogar ne zweite Rute mit einem größeren Pellet ausbringen.
> Oder als Plan B Liquidized Bread im Gepäck haben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insgesamt wars dennoch ein schöner Spätnachmittag, mal frischer Wind um die leichte erkältete Nase.
> Und generell gefällt mir das Sitzen im neuen Feeder-Chair: als sonst etwas hibbeliger Typ klappt das Stillsitzen richtig gut und ist absolut entspannend.
> Mal was anderes als die Klapphocker.


Petri zum schönen  Angelausflug.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich mag Barsche und angle gerne auf sie, aber das tiefe schlucken missfällt mir auch. Der Kalweit hat mal, ich erwähnte es sicher bereits, aus Klarsichtfolie 'Unterlegscheiben' ausgeschnitten und aufs Vorfach über den Hakenschenkel gefädelt, damit winzige Barsche nicht bis zum Podex schlucken können. Ich habe es noch nicht versucht aber fände es schön wenn man tatsächlich so einfach Legionen von kleinen Scheixxxchen vor dem verangeln retten könnte


----------



## Minimax

@geomas @Kochtopf, ich muss Euch zustimmen, die Johnnieviereinhalbs sind als Wurmdiebe ebenso nervig, wie sie mitleiderregend als Opfer ihres verzweifelten Hungers sind. Mir kommt es so vor, als würde an verschiedenen Gewässern das Hungerheer immer mehr zunehmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn man auf Köderfische aus ist sind Minibarsche natürlich eine Bank in entsprechenden Gewässern ansonsten habe ich dieses Jahr deutlich schlechter Barsch gefangen als sonst


----------



## geomas

Die Klarsichtfolienscheibenlösung ist nix für mich. Dann lieber ganz aufs Angeln mit Wurm verzichten.
Versuchen werd ich es wohl dennoch - ich hoffe noch, daß raffiniertere Anköderung (nur Wurmstücken?) und sehr schnelles Anschlagen das Problem minimieren können.


----------



## Minimax

Es ist ja auch so, das bei Kleinbarschgefahr nicht nur Würmer, sondern auch Maden vor ihnen nicht sicher sind, grade wenn man auch Maden als Loosefeed verwendet. Beim leichten Posenangeln nerven sie zwar, aber meistens geht's glimpflich für die kleinen Barsche aus- jedenfalls bei mir. Grundangelmethoden, insbesondere robustere Varianten auf Aal z.B. geben den Kleinis wesentlich bessere Gelegenheit, tödlich tief zu schlucken.


----------



## geomas

Ja, beim Posen-Angeln mit Maden ist die Tiefschluck-Gefahr zum Glück reduziert.


Seltsamerweise freu ich mich schon seit ein paar Wochen auf den Angel-Herbst. Kenn ich von früher nicht.
Gibt viel auszuprobieren. Gummimaden als Beispiel.


----------



## Minimax

Ich möchte noch kurz beim Barsch als Zielfisch für den Coarse Ansitz verweilen, aber auch die fortschreitende Jahreszeit ins Spiel bringen. Von ROtauge und Döbel weiss ich, dass sie, den Göttern sei dank, auch und gerade in der herben Jahreshälfte beissen.
@Ükels, zu Hilfe, zu Hilfe: Wie Sieht der Jahreslauf des Flussbarschs aus? Was machen die Streifenfische, wenn die Blätter gefallen sind, und Frost sich auf die schwarzen Zweige legt?


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas 
Hängst du die Gummimaden als Zusatz an den Haken, als Reizer oder nimmst du sie als Hauptköder. 

@Minimax  Barsche warten im Herbst auf die Stellfischrute, passt nicht zum Friedfischangeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax am unteren Teil unserer Fuldastrecke bewegen sich die Barsche scheinbar von der Edermündung zum Wehrkessel sobald es kälter wird und verbringen dann wohl den Winter im tieferen, Sauerstoffhaltigen und regelhaft nie zufrierenden Wasser, sie sind immernoch mit Wurm fangbar aber wenn es gefroren hat ist der Drops so weit gelutscht wenn man wie ich wenig Ahnung und Interesse daran hat, Barsche im Winter zu fangen (und hey: es gibt Döbel)


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ - bislang hab ich Gummimaden nur als „Stopper” für sehr agile Würmer benutzt. Probieren möchte ich sie solo und zusammen mit „echten” Maden.


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ Ich habe die Kataloge von 1980-1990 nochmal genau durchgesehen. Vor 1980 brauche ich erst gar nicht gucken und nach 1990 ist mit meinen Katalogen Schluss. Bedauerlicher Weise muss ich dir mitteilen, dass ich über deine Wand 1880B nichts finden konnte. Die muss nach 1990 erschienen sein. Hat den niemand Shakespearekataloge aus den 90er? Der könnte ja mal nachsehen ob er die Wand 1880b findet. Mich selber würde es interessieren wann diese Rute erschienen ist.
Im Netz hat allerdings jemand geschrieben, das die "Wand 1880B" einer der besten Karpfenrute sein soll. Doch keine Pickerrute? 1987 kam noch eine Super Wand 1887 auf den Markt. Aber das hilft die ja auch nichts.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> (und hey: es gibt Döbel)


Natürlich, natürlich, mein Lieber. Generell aber merke ich gerade, das ich noch viel zuwenig über Barsche weiss, wohingegen ich hinsichtlich unseres grossmäuligen Freundes in den letzten Jahren einzwei Fakten, und die eine oder andere Publikation rezipiert habe, nicht das es mir in der Praxis geholfen hätte. Könnte sogar sein, dass ich einiges wieder vergessen habe.


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Danke für deine Ausführungen. Im Britischen Internet hatte ich noch eine Wand Red gefunden, die hatte wieder 3 Spitzen. Und wenn es dann keine Pickerrite ist, dann wird sie eben für was anderes gebraucht, z. B.  Barsch auf Friedfischart.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Danke für deine Ausführungen. Im Britischen Internet hatte ich noch eine Wand Red gefunden, die hatte wieder 3 Spitzen. Und wenn es dann keine Pickerrite ist, dann wird sie eben für was anderes gebraucht, z. B.  Barsch auf Friedfischart.


Zumindest kannst du Stolz auf diese Rute sein. Sie scheint selten zu sein und du hast sie im Neuzustand.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: In der Doch recht schmalen Wümme ziehen sich auch die Barsche im Winter in die ruhigen Bereiche zurück. Sie lassen sich am besten dort finden, wo auch die Eisvögel ihre Fischchen fangen. Tauwurmstückchen sind ein guter Köder. 
Ich habe mir als kommendes Winterprojekt übrigens das ledgern auf Quappen vorgenommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein Winterprojekt heißt "überhaupt mal angeln gehen", dass schöne ist, dass mein Zielfisch an und für sich keine Winterruhe hält. Aber mal einen Johnnie vor dem Hochwasser im Winter zu erwischen wäre hochgradig sexy 

Btw wurden hier vor kurzem Feederspitzen mit <0,5oz gesucht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne? Zu den Masterpieceruten vom Zammataro gibt es 'ultra fast'in 0,25oz, Durchmesser sind 2,2mm, vielleicht hilft das ja wem weiter


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Routine beim „Vergleichswedeln” von guten Ruten. Mich würde wirklich interessieren, was erfahrene „Matchangler” (Ihr wißt, was ich meine) von der etwa 30 Jahre alten Peitsche halten.
> Also falls Du mal hier in der Ecke bist: gib bitte unbedingt Zeichen.



1976 habe ich an der Erft die erste Matchrute meines Lebens gesehen - 2 Monate später besaß ich meine erste Match und somit auch meine erste Kohlefaserrute.
Es ist ganz und gar unglaublich, wieviel Geld diese Rute verschlungen hat.. .
10 Jahre später gab es richtig gute Matchruten von fast allen Herstellern zu einem vernünftigen Kurs.
Ab Mitte der 80er gab es richtig gute Ruten für wirklich jede Angelmethode - die waren aufgrund der sorgfältigen Verarbeitung kaum schlechter als die aktuellen Spitzenprodukte.
Ohne deine Rute zu kennen, würde ich blind darauf wetten, dass sich das Ding hinter heutigen Ruten nicht verstecken muß.
Wenn da Tri-Cast draufsteht, mußt Du dir keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 1976 habe ich an der Erft die erste Matchrute meines Lebens gesehen - 2 Monate später besaß ich meine erste Match und somit auch meine erste Kohlefaserrute.
> Es ist ganz und gar unglaublich, wieviel Geld diese Rute verschlungen hat.. .
> 10 Jahre später gab es richtig gute Matchruten von fast allen Herstellern zu einem vernünftigen Kurs.
> Ab Mitte der 80er gab es richtig gute Ruten für wirklich jede Angelmethode - die waren aufgrund der sorgfältigen Verarbeitung kaum schlechter als die aktuellen Spitzenprodukte.
> Ohne deine Rute zu kennen, würde ich blind darauf wetten, dass sich das Ding hinter heutigen Ruten nicht verstecken muß.
> Wenn da Tri-Cast draufsteht, mußt Du dir keine Sorgen machen...



Danke für den Zuspruch!
Ja, da hab ich wohl vor einigen Jahren ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht mit der alten Matchrute. 
Sie war in etwa genauso teuer oder billig wie die nagelneue Greys 15ft Posenrute, also um die 80€.
Mit der neuen Peitsche muß ich noch warmwerden. Also so ein Schmuckstück wie die BB Diamond (Made by Tri-Cast) ist die Toreon mit Sicherheit nicht.
Hoffentlich offenbart sie andere Qualitäten.
Viele Grüße aus Rostock!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Winterprojekt heißt "überhaupt mal angeln gehen", d


Du schaffst es doch öfter ans Wasser. Manchmal bin ich schon neidisch auf Dich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Kurzer Barsch-Exkurs: Ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Wurm am Dropshot und dabei immer auf Spannung gehaltener Schnur gemacht. Da die Schnur dann ja wie eine Stange gespannt ist, können die Barsche den Haken nur bis zum Öhr ins Maul saugen, dann fungiert die Schnur wie die von Kochtopf angesprochenen Plastikscheibchen. So waren bei mir immer alle Fische vorne gehakt, egal ob Barsch, Döbel oder Forelle.




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich habe mir als kommendes Winterprojekt übrigens das ledgern auf Quappen vorgenommen.



Oh, habt ihr nennenswert Quappen in der Wümme? Auf Quappen in meinen kleinen direkten Weser-Zuflüssen bin ich ja auch scharf, aber bisher sind mir keine Fänge bekannt. Nur Aller/Leine und deren Zuflüsse scheinen bei uns Quappen zu beherbergen.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw wurden hier vor kurzem Feederspitzen mit <0,5oz gesucht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne? Zu den Masterpieceruten vom Zammataro gibt es 'ultra fast'in 0,25oz, Durchmesser sind 2,2mm, vielleicht hilft das ja wem weiter



Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man keine passenden Durchmesser findet? Ich mein dicke Spitzen kann man ja etwas abschleifen, aber gibts auch Möglichkeiten, dünne Spitzen untenrum zu verdicken? Meine Spitzen sind alle 2,8mm, die ultrafeinen Spitzen finde ich aber immer nur in 2,2mm oder ähnlich dünn. Ne 0,25er für den Winter wäre ja schon was feines...


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, habt ihr nennenswert Quappen in der Wümme? Auf Quappen in meinen kleinen direkten Weser-Zuflüssen bin ich ja auch scharf, aber bisher sind mir keine Fänge bekannt. Nur Aller/Leine und deren Zuflüsse scheinen bei uns Quappen zu beherbergen.



Sind bei uns Leider ganzjährig geschont...
Aber hätte ich auch Bock drauf.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man keine passenden Durchmesser findet? Ich mein dicke Spitzen kann man ja etwas abschleifen, aber gibts auch Möglichkeiten, dünne Spitzen untenrum zu verdicken? Meine Spitzen sind alle 2,8mm, die ultrafeinen Spitzen finde ich aber immer nur in 2,2mm oder ähnlich dünn. Ne 0,25er für den Winter wäre ja schon was feines...



Vielleicht könnte man auf den unteren Zentimetern eine Schicht Epoxi (2k Kleber) Aufbringen, je nach Konsistenz drehend trocknen und unter drehen auf den gewünschten Durchmesser runterschmirgeln- ob das klappt?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man auf den unteren Zentimetern eine Schicht Epoxi (2k Kleber) Aufbringen, je nach Konsistenz drehend trocknen und unter drehen auf den gewünschten Durchmesser runterschmirgeln- ob das klappt?



Das wäre sicher mal einen Versuch wert, danke für die Idee!


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man auf den unteren Zentimetern eine Schicht Epoxi (2k Kleber) Aufbringen, je nach Konsistenz drehend trocknen und unter drehen auf den gewünschten Durchmesser runterschmirgeln- ob das klappt?



Das klappt bestimmt, das brauchst du dir keine Sorgen über machen. Klappt auch bei Teleruten, wenn man für die oberen Teile etwas neues braucht.


----------



## Tobias85

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das klappt bestimmt, das brauchst du dir keine Sorgen über machen. Klappt auch bei Teleruten, wenn man für die oberen Teile etwas neues braucht.



Das klingt gut, dann werd ich demnächst mal ne feine Spitze ordern und bearbeiten


----------



## Andal

Das mit dem möglichst fein fischen habe ich auch ausgekostet, bis zur Neige. Am Ende saß man dann als inbrünstig ausgerufener Feinangler mit der zweitfeinsten Rute und der drittfeinsten Spitze am Wasser und kämpfte mit dem zitterfeinen Zeug immer noch heftig gegen Wind und Strömung, um in all dem feinen Gewackel und Gezitter wenigstens noch ein bisschen Bisse zu erkennen vermögen. 

Haben ist zwar noch immer besser, als brauchen, aber man kann es problemlos total übertreiben!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Haben ist zwar noch immer besser, als brauchen, aber man kann es problemlos total übertreiben!


Es ist erst dann ein Hobby wenn man es übertreibt!


----------



## Andal

Was ist dann erst die Passion?


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Das mit dem möglichst fein fischen habe ich auch ausgekostet, bis zur Neige. Am Ende saß man dann als inbrünstig ausgerufener Feinangler mit der zweitfeinsten Rute und der drittfeinsten Spitze am Wasser und kämpfte mit dem zitterfeinen Zeug immer noch heftig gegen Wind und Strömung, um in all dem feinen Gewackel und Gezitter wenigstens noch ein bisschen Bisse zu erkennen vermögen.
> 
> Haben ist zwar noch immer besser, als brauchen, aber man kann es problemlos total übertreiben!



Method Feedern, je härter desto besser beim Vorspannen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was ist dann erst die Passion?


Passion beginnt am ruin


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wir brauchen hier dringend ein Phrasenschwein!


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Hallo Tobias, wenn das mit den Feederspitzen nicht klappen sollte dann gibt es ja noch die elegante Lösung die hier ja auch oft zum tragen kommt. Glöckchen!

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Ich würde mal telefonieren und nachfragen bei den einschlägigen Händlern. Oftmals haben die ja nicht alles in ihrem Internetshop gelistet oder wissen wo man so etwas bekommen kann.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir brauchen hier dringend ein Phrasenschwein!



Das sollte dann so klein wie möglich sein, aber so groß wie nötig.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sollte dann so klein wie möglich sein, aber so groß wie nötig.


Aber was tun, wenn es "tock" macht und wir alle denken, es sei ein Hänger!?


----------



## Minimax

...dann ist die Rute krumm und die Bremse singt ihr Lied...


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sollte dann so klein wie möglich sein, aber so groß wie nötig.



Meinst Du so ein Spanferkel?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Und letzten Endes gilt: wer fängt hat recht


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Meinst Du so ein Spanferkel?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Mir gefällt es wie du denkst. Sponserst du bei der Stippermesse ne Runde Spanferkel für Ükel?


----------



## Minimax

Na, eher so eins wie beim heiteren Beruferaten mit Robert Lembke, "Welches Schweinderl hättens denn gerne?" Und Für Jede Phrase wird ein Ükel-Taler eingeschmissen, und am Jahres ende gibt's davon lecker Spanferkelessen für alle Ükel. Leider logistisch etwas schwierig, aber ne nette Vorstellung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, eher so eins wie beim heiteren Beruferaten mit Robert Lembke, "Welches Schweinderl hättens denn gerne?" Und Für Jede Phrase wird ein Ükel-Taler eingeschmissen, und am Jahres ende gibt's davon lecker Spanferkelessen für alle Ükel. Leider logistisch etwas schwierig, aber ne nette Vorstellung.


Ooooder wir machen ein Paypal Vereinskonto oder sowas, jeder zahlt 50 Cent pro Phrase drauf und beim nächsten ÜKT kaufen wir davon Bier.


Dann kommen wir zwar nicht mehr zum angeln aber was solls? War ja eh nicht so gut ^^


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es wie du denkst. Sponserst du bei der Stippermesse ne Runde Spanferkel für Ükel?



Schlecht ist die Idee nicht mit dem Spanferkel. Aber ich würde ein Bier und eine Bratwurst sponsern für die Ükel.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Und zum Trockenwedeln von Matchruten: Hinter der Halle gibt es ein Gewässer wo man auch mal einen Waggler montieren kann um zu werfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Schlecht ist die Idee nicht mit dem Spanferkel. Aber ich würde ein Bier und eine Bratwurst sponsern für die Ükel.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Und zum Trockenwedeln von Matchruten: Hinter der Halle gibt es ein Gewässer wo man auch mal einen Waggler montieren kann um zu werfen.


Das ist natürlich cool. Hoffe ja sehr, dass du neben einem Schwätzchen Zeit haben wirst mir Kopfrutenmäßig eine kleine Beratung angedeihen zu lassen.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, eher so eins wie beim heiteren Beruferaten mit Robert Lembke, "Welches Schweinderl hättens denn gerne?" Und Für Jede Phrase wird ein Ükel-Taler eingeschmissen, und am Jahres ende gibt's davon lecker Spanferkelessen für alle Ükel. Leider logistisch etwas schwierig, aber ne nette Vorstellung.



Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Gebüsch.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich cool. Hoffe ja sehr, dass du neben einem Schwätzchen Zeit haben wirst mir Kopfrutenmäßig eine kleine Beratung angedeihen zu lassen.



Kopfrute oder Telestippe?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Kopfrute oder Telestippe?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich werde dir erläutern wie meine Gewässer aussehen (Fluss, ca. 40m breit maximal) und was ich gedenke vor zu haben (fischen) und wie hoch mein Budget ist (max. 150) und mich dann vertrauensvoll in deine methodischen Arme begeben


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und letzten Endes gilt: wer fängt hat recht


...aber nur mit dem Köder, der dann dran kommt, wenn alle anderen versagt haben!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich werde dir erläutern wie meine Gewässer aussehen (Fluss, ca. 40m breit maximal) und was ich gedenke vor zu haben (fischen) und wie hoch mein Budget ist (max. 150) und mich dann vertrauensvoll in deine methodischen Arme begeben



Das ist keine gute Idee. Wie Du weißt läßt sich mit anderer Leute Geld gut rumspielen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ja aber dann bin ich mir wenigstens sicher, was zu bekommen was auch für das Geld funktioniert


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist keine gute Idee. Wie Du weißt läßt sich mit anderer Leute Geld gut rumspielen.



Doch doch, das ist die beste aller Ideen - nix ist so toll wie OPM.
Sagen die bei Black Rock auch...


----------



## phirania

Der kleine Bach,zur Zeit kein angeln  möglich...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Anhang anzeigen 330630




Waren da heute 2 Kids mit Kescher unterwegs.
Das Ufer ist lehmig steil und rutschig.
Sagte denen es wäre zu gefährlich dort zutümpeln.
Die schauten mich nur blöde an und sind verschwunden.
Kurz drauf kommen die wieder mit Papa im Schlepptau.
Der geht direkt auf mich los und pammt mich am warum ich seine Gören vom Bach verscheuchen würde.
Hab Ihn dann drauf hingewiesen das ich dort Bachpate wäre und das es zurzeit gefährlich wäre für die Kinder dort zu spielen.
Nachdem er sich den Bach und die Strömung angesehen hatte .
Wurde er dann auch einsichtiger.
Mit solchen Leuten muss man sich auch noch auseinander setzen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> die tiefschluckenden Barsch-Lümmel nerven mich eher.
> Es kommt ja auch bei regulären Friedfischen vor, daß mal einer tiefer schluckt als gewünscht (ja, ihr seid gemeint, liebe Rotfedern), aber bei Barschen ist dies für meinen Geschmack zu häufig und verdirbt mir die Laune am Angeln mit Wurm.





Minimax schrieb:


> ich muss Euch zustimmen, die Johnnieviereinhalbs sind als Wurmdiebe ebenso nervig, wie sie mitleiderregend als Opfer ihres verzweifelten Hungers sind. Mir kommt es so vor, als würde an verschiedenen Gewässern das Hungerheer immer mehr zunehmen.


Da lässt sich schon was verbessern, wenn man große (dünndrähtige) Haken ab Gr.6 oder 4 oder ++ mit Wurm drauf verwendet, dann schaffen die Winzlinge das nicht mehr so richtig und hängen nur optimal auf der Spitze oder fallen wieder ab.
Unsere Winzlingshaken um gerne Gr.14 sind zu wenig, so richtige Größdöbel-Jonny Haken sind schon die richtige Richtung für Wurm.

Habe tw. nur einen halben Rotwurm auf den ganzen Bogen und Schenkel gezogen, und reingezischt wird das "Wurm-Spießchen" trotzdem von allen lauernden Interessenten.
Da war auch beim früheren Massenbarschfang für die Familenpfanne wichtig, denn tief geschluckte abködern ist auch bei der Verwertung doof, weil es dauert und nervt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man keine passenden Durchmesser findet? Ich mein dicke Spitzen kann man ja etwas abschleifen, aber gibts auch Möglichkeiten, dünne Spitzen untenrum zu verdicken? Meine Spitzen sind alle 2,8mm, die ultrafeinen Spitzen finde ich aber immer nur in 2,2mm oder ähnlich dünn. Ne 0,25er für den Winter wäre ja schon was feines...


Besser ist es etwas auf dem feinen Spitzchen aufzustecken, Röhrchen, alte Rutenreste. Muss man was da haben oder zum "schlachten" bereit habe.
Dafür eignen sich aber auch gut alte Teleruten, gerne Glasfaser und kurzgeteilt, richtiger Rutenschrott taugt noch zum anbasteln, flicken, verbessern. Auch gerne Schieberinge auf langgeteilten Teleruten ala Bolo.

Wenn die Spitze nackt ist, geht das leicht mit einer perfekten konischen Überstülpung und bestem Sitz.
Oder es sind Schrottringe auf der alten Spitze, die sowieso entfernt werden müssen. Was das Projekt aber deutlich aufweitet. Sowas habe ich gerade liegen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Passion beginnt am ruin


Die wahre lodernde Passion führt unweigerlich in den Ruin - und dann muss man da erstmal wieder raus ... 

Gegen übertreiben habe ich nun ein Mantra, den "Satz von der heiligen Vier".
Das ist die Zahl, die u.a. die Chinesen nicht mögen, die wissen schon warum, weil dann bricht der Konsum nämlich ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hat den niemand Shakespearekataloge aus den 90er?


Nee, Niemand hat auch keine, hab gerade gefragt! 

Wird schwer mit den Jahren 90+, da waren die doch am Wandern in fremde Konzern-Gefilde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe schon erlebt, als ich mit Stipppose an Karpfenrute (fragt nicht...) gefischt habe, dass die Barsche nur an bewegte Köder gehen, habe mehrere Male zu früh angeschlagen und der tote rumhängende Wurm wurde nicht beachtet, erst ein frischer hat für bambule gesorgt. Moral von der Geschicht war, dass ich dann sehr spitz gebissen einen 35er Barsch landen konnte (weswegen meines Erachtens möglichst feine Posen vorzuziehen sind)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ab Mitte der 80er gab es richtig gute Ruten für wirklich jede Angelmethode - die waren aufgrund der sorgfältigen Verarbeitung kaum schlechter als die aktuellen Spitzenprodukte.
> Ohne deine Rute zu kennen, würde ich blind darauf wetten, dass sich das Ding hinter heutigen Ruten nicht verstecken muß.


Viele große wie allen voran DAM aber auch Cormoran usw. gaben sich damals noch Mühe und bauten fischbare Ruten,
bei den langen eben mit genügend Durchmesser nach unten. Was lange Teleruten bis heute bauartbedingt zwangsweise und mehr als Stecken haben.

Dann kam das Optik-Marketing immer mehr in Mode, und die Stangen mussten schlank sein, bis heute steht das prominent dabei und wird ultimativ beworben.
Verkaufen ist alles, Optik-Geilomat sieht gut aus, schöne Bilders Videos, reicht aber nicht ...
Bei ~ 13ft 4m geht superschlank nicht mehr, wenn der Stock straff und schwabbelarm sein soll.
Und schwerer wird es bei immer mehr "schlank" MT und HT auch, wenn die Wandungsstärke wächst, was bei billiger gewordener Kohlefaser zwar möglich ist, aber eben mehr Gewicht als Kraft u. Steifheit bringt.
Wird trotzdem gebaut und verkauft, weil ohne Vergleich fällt es vielen gar nicht auf, und die neuen sind ja fast alle so (Inspektion Stippermesse '19).

Man muss mal eine Reihe praktisch-erwiesen-guter Match-Steckruten vermessen, Mindestdurchmessermaße ermitteln, ab wo ein Stock gut steht, schnell u. exakt bewegt werden kann, kein merkliches Nachschwingen, und außerdem damit versteckt immense Kraftreserven für Großfische bis dicke Karpfen bietet. Idealerweise dann noch ultraprogressiv in allen Biegephasen für die optimale Ermüdung und Drillsicherheit ist.
Bei Spinnruten 2tlg 9ft 10ft habe ich einen sehr guten Eckwert, was der Zapfen oben am HT haben muss, damit die Rute exakt und kraftvoll für Hechte taugt.

Aber bei den 3tlg Matchruten taugt das vlt. für den Zapfen des MT.  Über das HT  weiß ich eigentlich aktuell nur, besser 20mm


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gegen übertreiben habe ich nun ein Mantra, den "Satz von der heiligen Vier".
> Das ist die Zahl, die u.a. die Chinesen nicht mögen, die wissen schon warum, weil dann bricht der Konsum nämlich ein.


Erklär mal bitte, was hat das mit der heiligen 4 auf sich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Schlecht ist die Idee nicht mit dem Spanferkel. Aber ich würde ein Bier und eine Bratwurst sponsern für die Ükel.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Und zum Trockenwedeln von Matchruten: Hinter der Halle gibt es ein Gewässer wo man auch mal einen Waggler montieren kann um zu werfen.



Wow Heinz, jetzt steigt die Vorfreude ja ins schier unermessliche!


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wow Heinz, jetzt steigt die Vorfreude ja in schier unermessliche!


Wo ist die Stippermesse eigentlich ? Und wann?


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Schlecht ist die Idee nicht mit dem Spanferkel. Aber ich würde ein Bier und eine Bratwurst sponsern für die Ükel.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich cool.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wow Heinz, jetzt steigt die Vorfreude ja in schier unermessliche!



Allerdings! Für ne (anständige!) Bratwurst mit Ükelbrüdern würd ich jedes Spanferkel oder Krustentier stehen lassen!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sollte dann so klein wie möglich sein, aber so groß wie nötig.



So groß wie nötig - aus irgendeinem Grund muß ich bei Phrasenschwein an die Pythons denken.


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Stippermesse eigentlich ? Und wann?


Schau mal hier:
https://www.messen.de/de/12396/bremen/stippermesse/info


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Erklär mal bitte, was hat das mit der heiligen 4 auf sich?



1) Wenn du 4mal eine gleichartige (Länge|WG|Einsatz) Rute oder eine gleichartige (Größe|Gewicht|Übersetzung) Rolle hast, reicht das locker hin, und purer Luxus samt kleiner Qual der Wahl ist erreicht. Minimale Unterschiede zählen als trotzdem gleichartig. 
4 gleichartige Ruten + gleiche Rollen - aber eben doch leicht verschiedene Ruten, gleichzeitig am Wasser - ist krass, aber klasse , da lernt man Funktion, Unterschiede und Details.
Und das ausnutzen und ausführen wird schon fordernd.

Wichtig: Nr.5 ist nicht möglich, außer eine von Nr.1 bis 4 tut gehen und macht einen Platz frei.
Ein freier oder wieder freigemachter Platz ermöglicht etwas neues an die Stelle.
Das ist hart und schwer, aber ich arbeite dran und finde nun erstmal meine "Top-4"  mit den 4 exklusiven Listenplätzen 


2) Wenn du bei wichtigen Lieblingteilen aus Rute|Rolle das exakte typgleiche Teil (also 100% Doubletten) insgesamt 4mal als Satz|Set|Ersatz|Reserve gebunkert hast (z.B. auch Grundangeldrilling+Reserve) , reicht das mindestens bei 4x4 fürs Umbauen|Basteln|Probieren, Mitangler u. Mitanglerinnen, Kinder u. Enkelkinder, und voraussichtlich für die nächsten 50 bis 100 Jahre vom verangeln|verunfallen|usw. her.
Absolute typgleiche Teile, also  Doubletten, tun nicht sonderlich anstrengen beim verwalten, drüber nachdenken, ausprobieren, handhaben usw.
Auch beim Warten|Schmieren von Rollen, deren Ersatzteile, ESpulen, weil alles gleich ist.
Ich liebe es sehr, gleiche gute Rollen (4!) an den Ruten am Wasser zu haben.
Und genug von den Ruten-Doubles zu haben, um für verschiedene Gewässer wie auch Uferangeln|Bootsangeln Anpassungen und Optimierungen dran vorzunehmen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Quappen sind in der Wümme reichlich vertreten. Auch wenn ich meine größte Quappe(74 cm) Beim Aalangeln in einer lauen Mainacht gefangen habe, beißen die Quappen am besten in kalten Jahreszeit.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 1) Wenn du 4mal eine gleichartige (Länge,WG,Einsatz) Rute oder eine gleichartige (Größe,Gewicht,Übersetzung) Rolle hast, reicht das locker hin, und purer Luxus samt kleiner Qual der Wahl ist erreicht. Minimale Unterschiede zählen als trotzdem gleichartig.
> 4 gleichartige Ruten+Rollen - aber eben doch leicht verschieden, gleichzeitig am Wasser - ist krass, aber klasse , da lernt man Funktion, Unterschiede und Details.
> Und das ausnutzen und ausführen wird schon fordernd.
> 
> Wichtig: Nr.5 ist nicht möglich, außer eine von Nr.1 bis 4 tut gehen und macht einen Platz frei.
> Ein freier oder wieder freigemachter Platz ermöglicht etwas neues an die Stelle.
> Das ist hart und schwer, aber ich arbeite dran und finde nun erstmal meine "Top-4"
> 
> 
> 2) Und wenn du bei wichtigen Lieblingteilen Rute Rolle das exakte typgleiche Teil (also 100% Doubletten) insgesamt 4mal als Set Ersatz Reserve gebunkert hast (z.B. auch Grundangeldrilling +Reserve) , reicht das mindestens bei 4x4 fürs Umbauen Basteln Probieren, Mitangler u. Mitanglerinnen, Kinder u. Enkelkinder, und voraussichtlich für die nächsten 50 bis 100 Jahre vom verangeln verunfallen usw. her.
> Absolute typgleiche Teile, also  Doubletten, tun nicht sonderlich anstrengen beim verwalten, drüber nachdenken, ausprobieren usw.
> Auch beim Warten Schmieren von Rollen, Ersatzteile, ESpulen, weil alles gleich ist.
> Ich liebe es sehr, gleiche gute Rollen an den Ruten am Wasser zu haben.



Ohje, da steh ich kurz vor


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wachstum ist Fortschritt, oder etwa so.
Unbegrenztes Wachstum ist Ruin und sich gegen unendlich aufweitendes Chaos.

Also muss einfach eine sinnhafte Begrenzung her ... und bis 4 zählen geht automatisch und ist schon erheblich mehr als 1 oder 2, gefühlt wie mathematisch exakt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Stippermesse eigentlich ? Und wann?


Der 1. So im März in Bremen, also der So, 01.03.2020

Definitiv fest verplaner Termin.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 1)
> 4 gleichartige Ruten + gleiche Rollen - aber eben doch leicht verschiedene Ruten, gleichzeitig am Wasser - ist krass, aber klasse , da lernt man Funktion, Unterschiede und Details.
> Und das ausnutzen und ausführen wird schon fordernd.



Bei Stellfischruten oder langen Bolos stell ich mir das nicht nur fordernd vor. Klar hat man immer seine Lieblingsrolle, aber bei der Vielzahl der Angeln und Rollen hinter mir von Größe 800 bis Größe 14000, und dann alles mal 4 und immer die gleiche. Ne, dann lieber mein Durcheinander, zu jeder Rute finde ich schon die passende Rolle, manchmal ändert sich noch was aber meistens, wenn man überzeugt ist, dann bleibt die Kombo zusammen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wichtig ist doch, dass du deine wunderbaren zusammenbleibenden Kombo nicht letztlich mehr als 4mal angeschafft hast,
und die eigentlich überzähligen nicht anfangen zu verschimmeln oder verrotten in großem Chaos.
4mal maximal ist das Ziel! Nicht, dass man alles 4mal haben muss.
Je nach Einsatzintensität reicht ja oft 1mal.
Aber bei intensiver Nutzung *braucht*  man das 4mal variiert, und als Beschränkung ist das keine unbillige Folter, sondern eben sinnvoll, um 5mal bis 20mal etc. zu verhindern.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Stippermesse eigentlich ? Und wann?



Wenn du hin fahren sollten sag mal Bescheid...


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich für jede Art, die ich Ausführe, 4 Stück hätte, würde ich einen Laden aufmachen. Es sind so schon zuviele die ich selten benutze weil Beruf und Freizeit nicht im passenden Verhältnis stehen. Aber als Angler der alten Schule kann ich mich auch nicht von meinen Schätzchen trennen, obwohl manche nur einmal in 5 Jahren an Wasser kommen. Aber von einer Angelart 4 Stück, mein max. wäre 3.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber von einer Angelart 4 Stück, mein max. wäre 3.


Sei dir gewährt - passt doch!  

Ich baue ja auch gerne um und experimentiere mit Verbesserungen, und das kann doch mal länger dauern, während die Rute im aufgebrochenen Umbauzustand liegt und nicht angelbereit ist. Stress mit fertig machen müssen oder nicht angeln gehen können ist voll doof ...
Alleine dafür brauche ich einige mehr, so dass bei parallel nutzbaren Ansitzruten mindestens 2 einsatzbereite noch vorhanden sind.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sei dir gewährt - passt doch!
> 
> Ich baue ja auch gerne um und experimentiere mit Verbesserungen, und das kann doch mal länger dauern, während die Rute im aufgebrochenen Umbauzustand liegt und nicht angelbereit ist. Stress mit fertig machen müssen oder nicht angeln gehen können ist voll doof ...
> Alleine dafür brauche ich einige mehr, so dass bei parallel nutzbaren Ansitzruten mindestens 2 einsatzbereite noch vorhanden sind.



Oh, und ich hab gerade mal 1 Rutenmodell doppelt. Bei Rollen sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da lässt sich schon was verbessern, wenn man große (dünndrähtige) Haken ab Gr.6 oder 4 oder ++ mit Wurm drauf verwendet, dann schaffen die Winzlinge das nicht mehr so richtig und hängen nur optimal auf der Spitze oder fallen wieder ab.
> Unsere Winzlingshaken um gerne Gr.14 sind zu wenig, so richtige Größdöbel-Jonny Haken sind schon die richtige Richtung für Wurm.


Mein Reden... ordentliche Haken und darauf solide Happen!



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Stippermesse eigentlich ? Und wann?


Immer am 1. Sonntag im März in Bremen. Auf den Messegelände gegenüber dem Bahnhof.

Und wenn du um fünf nach neun dort bist, kommen die schon die ersten mit Hubwagen und Paletten voller Futter entgegen. Du kannst gar nicht falsch laufen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 1) Wenn du 4mal eine gleichartige (Länge|WG|Einsatz) Rute oder eine gleichartige (Größe|Gewicht|Übersetzung) Rolle hast, reicht das locker hin, und purer Luxus samt kleiner Qual der Wahl ist erreicht. Minimale Unterschiede zählen als trotzdem gleichartig.
> 4 gleichartige Ruten + gleiche Rollen - aber eben doch leicht verschiedene Ruten, gleichzeitig am Wasser - ist krass, aber klasse , da lernt man Funktion, Unterschiede und Details.
> Und das ausnutzen und ausführen wird schon fordernd.
> 
> Wichtig: Nr.5 ist nicht möglich, außer eine von Nr.1 bis 4 tut gehen und macht einen Platz frei.
> Ein freier oder wieder freigemachter Platz ermöglicht etwas neues an die Stelle.
> Das ist hart und schwer, aber ich arbeite dran und finde nun erstmal meine "Top-4"  mit den 4 exklusiven Listenplätzen
> 
> 
> 2) Wenn du bei wichtigen Lieblingteilen aus Rute|Rolle das exakte typgleiche Teil (also 100% Doubletten) insgesamt 4mal als Satz|Set|Ersatz|Reserve gebunkert hast (z.B. auch Grundangeldrilling+Reserve) , reicht das mindestens bei 4x4 fürs Umbauen|Basteln|Probieren, Mitangler u. Mitanglerinnen, Kinder u. Enkelkinder, und voraussichtlich für die nächsten 50 bis 100 Jahre vom verangeln|verunfallen|usw. her.
> Absolute typgleiche Teile, also  Doubletten, tun nicht sonderlich anstrengen beim verwalten, drüber nachdenken, ausprobieren, handhaben usw.
> Auch beim Warten|Schmieren von Rollen, deren Ersatzteile, ESpulen, weil alles gleich ist.
> Ich liebe es sehr, gleiche gute Rollen (4!) an den Ruten am Wasser zu haben.
> Und genug von den Ruten-Doubles zu haben, um für verschiedene Gewässer wie auch Uferangeln|Bootsangeln Anpassungen und Optimierungen dran vorzunehmen.



Mal ganz ehrlich Alter - Du bist ja noch viel verrückter als ich...
Ein regelrechter "Tackle Philosoph"
Deine Gedanken sind echt anregend..


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn du um fünf nach neun dort bist, kommen die schon die ersten mit Hubwagen und Paletten voller Futter entgegen. Du kannst gar nicht falsch laufen!



Also am besten mit LKW und Sackkarre kommen. Sind da denn solche Schnäppchen zu schießen. Bei meinen 3 kg Pellets pro Jahr, und jetzt noch 1 kg Method Feeder Grundfutter, mal sehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Mein Reden... ordentliche Haken und darauf solide Happen!
> 
> 
> Immer am 1. Sonntag im März in Bremen. Auf den Messegelände gegenüber dem Bahnhof.
> 
> Und wenn du um fünf nach neun dort bist, kommen die schon die ersten mit Hubwagen und Paletten voller Futter entgegen. Du kannst gar nicht falsch laufen!



Ganz so heftig wie früher ist das gar nicht mehr. Futter als Sackware gehen auf der Stippermesse kaum noch über den Tisch. Aber an den Ständer von HJS   oder Sonubaits war in diesem Jahr wieder mächtig was los .


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also am besten mit LKW und Sackkarre kommen. Sind da denn solche Schnäppchen zu schießen. Bei meinen 3 kg Pellets pro Jahr, und jetzt noch 1 kg Method Feeder Grundfutter, mal sehen.


Das Bild zeigt etwa ein Viertel des Standes von Top Secret. Nachmittags um 14.30 Uhr war es dort besenrein.


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Hallo Tobias, wenn das mit den Feederspitzen nicht klappen sollte dann gibt es ja noch die elegante Lösung die hier ja auch oft zum tragen kommt. Glöckchen!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Ich würde mal telefonieren und nachfragen bei den einschlägigen Händlern. Oftmals haben die ja nicht alles in ihrem Internetshop gelistet oder wissen wo man so etwas bekommen kann.



Ich denke, ich sollte viel öfter elegant Fischen. Eigentlich sollte ich all meine Ruten mal mit eleganten Bissanzeigern ausstatten, fest montiert versteht sich. Freut euch aufs Ükel-Treffen 2020, Jungs, das wird ein akustisches Highlight! 

Danke Heinz, das ist natürlich noch viel einfacher als dicker machen. 




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Quappen sind in der Wümme reichlich vertreten. Auch wenn ich meine größte Quappe(74 cm) Beim Aalangeln in einer lauen Mainacht gefangen habe, beißen die Quappen am besten in kalten Jahreszeit.



Jetzt bin ich doch schon etwas neidisch, so ein tolles Quappengewässer hätte ich auch gern vor der Tür.


----------



## Hecht100+

Au Mann, und das sind keine 1 kg Beutel. Kein Wunder das unsere Wasserschweinchen solche Plautzen kriegen.


----------



## geomas

Alleine mit dem Lehm in den HJG Regalen hätte man ne schöne norddeutsche Bauernkate errichten können.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich doch schon etwas neidisch, so ein tolles Quappengewässer hätte ich auch gern vor der Tür.


Was darfs denn sein?

Ziehende Bestände, so wie im Winter an der Oder?
Stationäre Bestände, ebenso vorwiegend im Winter, an den Alpenseen?
Oder ein Angeln auf dem Sprung in sommerlichen Gewässern entlang des Alpenrandes?


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Au Mann, und das sind keine 1 kg Beutel. Kein Wunder das unsere Wasserschweinchen solche Plautzen kriegen.


Wenn so eine Vereinsmannschaft den gemeinsamen Jahreseinkauf tätigt, geht schon mal was weg.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich sollte viel öfter elegant Fischen.



Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Jeder bestrebt sein, die Gesamtheit seines Handelns elegant zu gestalten. Wenn das im täglichen Leben zu Wettbewerbsnachteilen führt (z.B. geschmacklose Vaterschaftsklagen/ tragische Justizirrtümer hinsichtlich des Straßenverkehrsrechts) , kann man elegant darüber sinnieren, das die Sonne der Kultur in der Tat tief steht.


----------



## geomas

Die tiefstehende Sonne der Kultur wärmt nicht richtig, deshalb sind subtil mit Logo versehene Hoodies von Dynamite Baits auf dem Weg zu mir.

Peng!



edit: auf Wunsch ein Link - https://shop.dynamitebaits.eu.com/collections/hoodies/products/match-black-hoody-2
Hab bereits einen von denen und einen zweiten verschenkt, die sind absolut kuschelig und tragen sich sehr angenehm. Leider 20% Polyester und relativ hohe Versandkosten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Deine Gedanken sind echt anregend..


Super und wunderbar! 

Der Stammtisch ist ja nebenbei auch eine Selbsthilfegruppe ,  und Tacklesucht ist ein schwerwiegendes Drama so über die Jahrzehnte ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn das im täglichen Leben zu Wettbewerbsnachteilen führt (z.B. geschmacklose Vaterschaftsklagen/ tragische Justizirrtümer hinsichtlich des Straßenverkehrsrechts) , kann man elegant darüber sinnieren, das die Sonne der Kultur in der Tat tief steht.


Werter Minimax, was treibst du eigentlich noch so nebenbei?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die tiefstehende Sonne der Kultur wärmt nicht richtig, deshalb sind subtil mit Logo versehene Hoodies von Dynamite Baits auf dem Weg zu mir.
> 
> Peng!



oho--oho... hüstel.. göttinseidank hab ich immer wenn ich ins AB schaue das Riechsalz bereit.... Aber, junger Mann, was ist den bitteschön  ein "Hoodie"?
Spass beiseite, zeig doch mal einen Link mit Bild




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was treibst du eigentlich noch so nebenbei?


Cultural studies. Nicht unmittelbar nützlich, aber um auf die Eleganz zu rekurrieren:
Eleganz ist die Fertigkeit (Ich hasse das Wort "Kunst"), Schweres leicht erscheinen zu lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kunst ist ein kreativer Akt - so ist es die Ansitzangelei! Beim Thema Eleganz kann ich allerdings nicht mitreden, da ich die Grazie eines Nilpferdes mit der Flinkheit eines Ambosses verbinde.
Oder, wie ein Freund mal über mich sprach: Eine schwere Maschine bahnt sich ihren Weg


----------



## geomas

Also Typ Bud Spencer Aufkleber am Wagen?



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kunst ist ein kreativer Akt - so ist es die Ansitzangelei! Beim Thema Eleganz kann ich allerdings nicht mitreden, da ich die Grazie eines Nilpferdes mit der Flinkheit eines Ambosses verbinde.
> Oder, wie ein Freund mal über mich sprach: Eine schwere Maschine bahnt sich ihren Weg


----------



## Kochtopf

Nein, nur ein Aufkleber mit einem unleserlichen Bandlogo - und ein kleiner Katzenaufkleber an der Scheibe auf der Seite wo der Kindersitz ist. Ich trage zwar Karohemden  aber lustigerweise eher weil das eine Art ÖD Uniform ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Cultural studies. Nicht unmittelbar nützlich, aber um auf die Eleganz zu rekurrieren:
> Eleganz ist die Fertigkeit (Ich hasse das Wort "Kunst"), Schweres leicht erscheinen zu lassen.


Gehe ich mit, vor allem kommt Kunst von Können, ist aber meist Wunst von Wollen.
Und gegen die Wunst oder Munst irgend etwas herausragendes zu wollen oder müssen, habe ich auch kräftig was. 

Wobei, Vaterschaftsklagen hat wenig von Eleganz, eher das Gegenteil. 
Elegant sich aus dem Staube machen wäre anders.


----------



## Hecht100+

Da liegt man in seinen 4 Quadratmeter und stöbert in alten Angelzeitungen, weil @rippi 12/0 Haken verwendet und wird auf vieler Weise fündig, z. B.  gab Shakespeare in der Werbung für die 24er Ambidex Serie eine unbegrenzte Garantie. Und @Bimmelrudi  seine Germina-Ruten wurden hier im Westen über die Fa. Gansberg in Bremen an den Fachhandel geliefert. Und in der Mitte dann das Pro und Contra über Teleruten. Und schon damals gab es Spinnerbaits, in der Werbung hießen sie aber Wackel-Köder Vibrotail. Das Heft ist vom der Konkurenz ( Blinker ) und stammt vom Anfang 1977. Ach ja, der Rippi-Haken, das war die Geschichte über den Fang  eines  Großen Weißen Hais mit 1531 kg.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Elegant sich aus dem Staube machen



Das meinte ich.

Um Dein Zitat zu vervollständigen, und natürlich für die wissenschaftliche Redlichkeit des Ükels:

"Kunst kommt von Können und nicht Wollen, sonst müßte es ja Wunst heissen"
Urheber war ich glaube, Karl Valentin oder sonstwer, irgendwann in den 20-30ern, Mit Sicherheit kein Ükel.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da liegt man in seinen 4 Quadratmeter und stöbert in alten Angelzeitungen, weil @rippi 12/0 Haken verwendet und wird auf vieler Weise fündig, z. B.  gab Shakespeare in der Werbung für die 24er Ambidex Serie eine unbegrenzte Garantie. Und @Bimmelrudi  seine Germina-Ruten wurden hier im Westen über die Fa. Gansberg in Bremen an den Fachhandel geliefert. Und in der Mitte dann das Pro und Contra über Teleruten. Und schon damals gab es Spinnerbaits, in der Werbung hießen sie aber Wackel-Köder Vibrotail. Das Heft ist vom der Konkurenz ( Blinker ) und stammt vom Anfang 1977. Ach ja, der Rippi-Haken, das war die Geschichte über den Fang  eines  Großen Weißen Hais mit 1531 kg.



Das hört sich unglaublich bunt und interessant an- vielleicht sollte man nicht nur in seinen 4 Quadratmetern liegen, sondern all diese herrlichen literarischen Schätze Scannen, pdfen und seinen Ükelkumpels zukommen lassen- da wär nicht nur ne Rippirappanadel, sonder unglaubliche Gaben der Dankbarkeit vorprogrammiert...


----------



## Hecht100+

Das ist nicht das Problem, kann dir das in der nächsten Zeit als Pn dann schicken.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Problem, kann dir das in der nächsten Zeit als Pn dann schicken.



Entschuldige bitte, ich habs etwas launisch oder gierig formuliert. Mach dir bitte keine Mühen (seinwamaerlich, die Rippirappanadel wird noch Jahre bis zur Serienreife brauchen), am besten wärs, Du hältst uns von Zeit zu Zeit über Kuriosita aus deinen alten Heften auf dem Laufenden- und danke für den Post!
Wenn wir in einigen Wochen mit der M.S. Ükel hier im Packeis liegen, und verwahrlost aus Bleidosen Plumpuddingersatz löffeln, dann werden solche lustigen Postillen dasw einzige sein, was uns vom Kannibalismus abhält.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tja, leider sind diese alten lustigen Schätzchen auch bei mir rar, dieses Heft konnte  ich damals nicht entsorgen wegen den Großen Weißen. Ansonsten habe ich irgendwann mal den örtlichen Papierhändler mit Gefühlten Tonnen von Angel und Motorradzeitungen reich gemacht.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - Katzenaufkleber? 
Catinka muß unfaßbar tolerant sein.

@Tobias85 - danke, das Dropshotten auf den Barsch steht auf der To-Do-Liste. Mal sehen, wann ich das in Angriff nehme (momentan angelt hier offenbar jeder auf Raubfisch).

@Nordlichtangler - dünndrahtige 4er? Einer meiner Lieblingshaken, der Gamakatsu LS2210 ist in eben dieser Größe auf dem Weg an die Küste. Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

^ Catinka ist relativ barschig: es muss sich bewegen und bestenfalls wegrennen.Dinge die nicht panisch weglaufen sind gruselig (und wenn es nur ein Dackelchen mit wenig Humor ist)


----------



## Kochtopf

Barsch auf Wurm ist schon fast Schleienangeln


----------



## Andal

In einer FuF Ausgabe der ganz frühen 70er wurde über das Angeln mit Pose und Brotflocke auf Alande so eindringlich beschrieben, dass ich die halbe Saison nur noch so gefischt habe. Nicht unbedingt unerfolgreich auf alle möglichen Cypriniden. Aber erst dann glaubt ich meinem Vater, dass in den von uns befischten Gewässern absolut keine Nerflinge vorkamen.

Ich vermisse diese Zeitschriften, wo das Wort die erste Geige spielte und nicht nur die Bilder der immer gleichen Dauererfolgsangler, die immer und überall nur die besten Fische fangen. Später dann die Serie mit Andy Little auch in der FuF.

Heute ist leider alles absehbar und man weiss bereits im Herbst, was im kommenden März zum xten Male behandelt werden wird!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wobei die Stui Sharpe Artikel in der FuF oder Bowler im Blinker (?) Schon lesenswert sind - nur eben etwas wenig... müsste analog zur Zeitung jig und jerk noch 'schleien und Schneider' oder 'Fluss und Fluch' geben


----------



## geomas

Aktuell lese ich keine Angelzeitschriften mehr. Reizt mich nicht.
Die Gründe, warum die Magazine sind, wie sie sind, kann ich nachvollziehen. Ändert aber nix daran, daß mich der 100ste von einer Fährreederei präsentierte Norwegenbericht genauso langweilt wie mich FoPu-Artikel abstoßen.

Zum Glück gibts Bücher, die wirklich schönen Angelpraxis-Sammelordner und das www.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Barsch auf Wurm ist schon fast Schleienangeln



Laß das nicht die Tincas lesen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Am Haken hat sich lange gegen gewehrt und ist daran leider letzten Endes verreckt. Schade drum.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Laß das nicht die Tincas lesen...


Ich will sie provozieren damit ich endlich mal eine ans Band kriege


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei die Stui Sharpe Artikel in der FuF oder Bowler im Blinker (?) Schon lesenswert sind - nur eben etwas wenig... müsste analog zur Zeitung jig und jerk noch 'schleien und Schneider' oder 'Fluss und Fluch' geben


Die geht absolut ab - wäre aber wohl nur mit Alterszertifizierung des Kunden handelbar.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Was darfs denn sein?
> 
> Ziehende Bestände, so wie im Winter an der Oder?
> Stationäre Bestände, ebenso vorwiegend im Winter, an den Alpenseen?
> Oder ein Angeln auf dem Sprung in sommerlichen Gewässern entlang des Alpenrandes?



Das wäre mir vollkommen egal, hauptsache Dorschdöbel.


Mit eurem Gerede von den alten Zeitschriften macht ihr mich ganz kirre. Ich hab auf dem Dachboden noch zwei große Kisten bunt durch alle Zeitschriften, von der Angelwoche bis zum Blinker, alles späte 90er bis frühe 2000er. Die wollte ich schon lange mal systematisch durchgehen und gucken, was von den Artikeln im Rahmen meiner anglerischen Entwicklung wieder oder inzwischen interessant geworden ist. Aber vielleicht hebe ich mir das nach Minis dezentem Hinweis auch für den Winter auf, damit ich in dieser schweren Zeit gelegentlich mal Input geben kann und wir uns nicht gegenseitig essen müssen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tja, leider sind diese alten lustigen Schätzchen auch bei mir rar, dieses Heft konnte  ich damals nicht entsorgen wegen den Großen Weißen. Ansonsten habe ich irgendwann mal den örtlichen Papierhändler mit Gefühlten Tonnen von Angel und Motorradzeitungen reich gemacht.



Den Fang des "Großen Weißen" mußt Du nicht bejubeln - auf lebenden Delfin gefangene Fische zählen nicht...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Aktuell lese ich keine Angelzeitschriften mehr. Reizt mich nicht.
> Die Gründe, warum die Magazine sind, wie sie sind, kann ich nachvollziehen. Ändert aber nix daran, daß mich der 100ste von einer Fährreederei präsentierte Norwegenbericht genauso langweilt wie mich FoPu-Artikel abstoßen.
> 
> Zum Glück gibts Bücher, die wirklich schönen Angelpraxis-Sammelordner und das www.



Es genügt völlig, wenn man sich als Anfänger 2-3 Jahrgänge der gängigen Angelmagazine durchließt - das ist gut und hilfreich... .
Dann kann man es aber auch gut sein lassen, denn ständige Wiederholungen in anderem Gewand bringen ja auch nix..


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Erklär mal bitte, was hat das mit der heiligen 4 auf sich?



Ich denke Nordlichtanglers Einwand zwecks Chinesen und Konsumeinbruch geht nicht weit genug.
Durch jahrelanges Betreiben von Hobbys aus den Kung Fu Gewässern, weiß ich das die Chinesen absolut Angst vor der Zahl 4, bzw Zahlen mit 4 Angst haben. Dieser Glaube ist sehr alt und sehr tief in der Gesellschaft verankert. Die Zahl steht für sehr großes Unheil bishin zum Tod. In einer von mir trainierten Linie wurde das philosophisch noch zugespitzt und man vermied sogar ein Verdoppeln, sprich, 8 gleich doppelt so schlimm wie 4. Manchmal ertappe ich mich noch heute, wie ich ein komisches Gefühl bei der 4 habe 

So, was meine Angelei angeht, so ist es wie mit meiner momentanen Teilhabe am Stammtisch hier. Sehr mager sieht es aus. Es fehlt mir derzeit einfach die Zeit. Gestern schaffte ich es mal wieder für 2 Stunden raus zum Trotten und Ledgern mit Flocke. Aber es ging absolut nichts. Ich traf unterwegs in Abständen noch 2 Spinnfischer, auch bei denen nichts. Ein anderer hat Urlaub und sitzt schon fast eine Woche am Wasser, auch nichts. Eigenartig. Ob die sich schon auf den Weg in ihre Winterquartiere machen? Heute habe ich mal überraschend frei und gehe nochmals mit Flocke los. Jedoch bin ich leicht verunsichert, welche Spots ich absuchen soll. Sommer,- oder Winterspots? Furchtbar diese Grübeleien beim Fischen.

Euch allen ne schöne Zeit, wo und bei was auch immer!


----------



## rustaweli

Wieder zurück dank einsetzenden Regen. Meine Güte...
Was soll ich sagen, es ging mal wieder nichts. Weder auf Grund noch auf Pose. Ich denke ich schlittere langsam aber sicher in die "Neckar Pin Gurkenphase". M.M.n ziehen die Dicköpfe sich so langsam zurück, tiefer und in Richtung Winterquartiere. Mit der Pin komme ich nicht weit genug raus, brauche ebenso zu lange um sie zu lokalisieren. Auch für's feste Grundangeln mit Fleisch ist es noch zu früh. Da muß die Wassertemperatur noch grundelfeindlicher werden. 
Aber das auch nicht ein einziges Rotauge gestern und heute einstieg verwundert mich ebenfalls.
Mal schauen wie ich die kommende Phase überbrücke. Entweder mit meiner UL, mit Pose auf Grundeln und verschiedene Rezepte testen oder auf's Feedern auf Rotaugen umsteigen. Sofern ich überhaupt noch große Zeitfenster finde.

Wir lesen uns!


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wieder zurück dank einsetzenden Regen. Meine Güte...
> Was soll ich sagen, es ging mal wieder nichts. Weder auf Grund noch auf Pose. Ich denke ich schlittere langsam aber sicher in die "Neckar Pin Gurkenphase". M.M.n ziehen die Dicköpfe sich so langsam zurück, tiefer und in Richtung Winterquartiere. Mit der Pin komme ich nicht weit genug raus, brauche ebenso zu lange um sie zu lokalisieren. Auch für's feste Grundangeln mit Fleisch ist es noch zu früh. Da muß die Wassertemperatur noch grundelfeindlicher werden.
> Aber das auch nicht ein einziges Rotauge gestern und heute einstieg verwundert mich ebenfalls.
> Mal schauen wie ich die kommende Phase überbrücke. Entweder mit meiner UL, mit Pose auf Grundeln und verschiedene Rezepte testen oder auf's Feedern auf Rotaugen umsteigen. Sofern ich überhaupt noch große Zeitfenster finde.
> 
> Wir lesen uns!



Meinem Empfinden und erfahren nach haben die Döbel keine ausgeprägten Winterquartiere, entweder hatten sie schlicht keinen Hunger, passiert, oder aber du warst vielleicht zu auffällig? Gerade wenn sich das Wasser aufklart im Herbst/Winter und womöglich die Sonne scheint kann es sehr sehr nervig sein, ein Schattenwurf aufs Gewässer und der Döbel lacht deine Köder aus aber beißt nicht mehr.

Ich denke mal, du hättest einfach Pech und oder den falschen Köder, Brot hat bei mir jetzt auch ziemlich schlecht funktioniert


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine AD Bestellung ist scheinbar heute angekommen. Das war aber mal fix (ich glaube So oder Mo bestellt), ich riecht nachher mal am flüssigen Tintenfisch und erstattet Bericht.

@geomas du hattest die Premier Posen mal empfohlen, oder?


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, du hättest einfach Pech und oder den falschen Köder, Brot hat bei mir jetzt auch ziemlich schlecht funktioniert



Hat es hier jemand schon mal stationär mit Fischfetzen auf Döbel probiert? Bei Angling Times zählen sie mit zu den Top Ten Ködern auf Chubs. 
Ne Stationärrolle wäre schnell an meiner geliebten Aqualite und Frischfisch in Form von Grundeln wären immer zur Stelle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich weiss, dass @Andal Stillwasserdöbel als Beifang auf Aalköfis hatte. Grundsätzlich halte ich es für möglich aber da der verantwortungsvolle Angler bei grundlegender Hechtgefahr nicht auf Stshl verzichtet denke ich, dass sich die Döbel über meine Montagen bisher einfach kaputt gelacht haben


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat es hier jemand schon mal stationär mit Fischfetzen auf Döbel probiert? Bei Angling Times zählen sie mit zu den Top Ten Ködern auf Chubs.
> Ne Stationärrolle wäre schnell an meiner geliebten Aqualite und Frischfisch in Form von Grundeln wären immer zur Stelle.



Bisher nicht, aber Hähnchenleber wurde bei mir am Bach letzten Winter gut angenommen, auch wenn ich die meisten Bisse nicht verwandeln konnte. Dürfte mit dem ganzen Blut meines Erachtens stärker duften als ein Fischfetzen, ist aber ähnlich schnell ausgelaugt.


----------



## rustaweli

@Tobias85 
Das Problem dabei ist halt die noch anhaltende Grundelaktivität. Da hast Du null Chance. Aber Grundel ist halt relativ grundelsicher.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass @Andal Stillwasserdöbel als Beifang auf Aalköfis hatte. Grundsätzlich halte ich es für möglich aber da der verantwortungsvolle Angler bei grundlegender Hechtgefahr nicht auf Stshl verzichtet denke ich, dass sich die Döbel über meine Montagen bisher einfach kaputt gemacht haben


Zum Glück gibt es ja sehr dünne und weiche Stahlseiden, die man mit entsprechender Technik auch noch recht unauffällig mit feinen Haken verbinden kann. Das schmälert zwar etwas das Ergebnis, aber es beruhigt das Gewissen und hält dennoch den Hecht.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine AD Bestellung ist scheinbar heute angekommen. Das war aber mal fix (ich glaube So oder Mo bestellt), ich riecht nachher mal am flüssigen Tintenfisch und erstattet Bericht.
> 
> @geomas du hattest die Premier Posen mal empfohlen, oder?




Ich habe sie ein paar Mal als mögliche günstige Alternative zu Drennan... erwähnt. FF hatte die Premier-Fließwasserposen empfohlen, so ich nicht irre.
Absolut empfehlenswert von Premier sind die günstigen und hervorragend gebauten Swingtips.

Bist Du bislang zufrieden mit den Posen? Wie stehts mit dem Anchor-Plumbum-Substitut?


----------



## phirania

Letzter Sonnenschein am See...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe sie ein paar Mal als mögliche günstige Alternative zu Drennan... erwähnt. FF hatte die Premier-Fließwasserposen empfohlen, so ich nicht irre.
> Absolut empfehlenswert von Premier sind die günstigen und hervorragend gebauten Swingtips.
> 
> Bist Du bislang zufrieden mit den Posen? Wie stehts mit dem Anchor-Plumbum-Substitut?


Krieg sie ja erst nachher in die Finger, ich hatte im Kopf dass du sie gut fandest und habe sie deswegen middy vorgezogen (und 10 posen für 17 € inkl. Rohr sind ein Wort), ich werde nachher angemessen berichten


----------



## geomas

^ danke. Bin gespannt auf Deine Meinung. Einige Middy-Posen find ich richtig gut.
Das Anchor-Rugby-Bleiersatz-Schrot, vor einigen Jahren gekauft, ist hingegen nicht so der Bringer.
Die Anchor-Bombs wiederum gefallen mir und waren deutlich günstiger als die von DingsMore.

#brexit - tja, so langsam sollte man geplante oder angedachte größere Anschaffungen im UK ernsthaft ins Auge fassen, in der letzten Oktoberwoche würde ich ungern dort etwas bestellen.
Ist ja nicht nur die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer + evtl. Zoll, sondern die mögliche erhebliche Verzögerung durch das zu erwartende Lieferchaos.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es ja sehr dünne und weiche Stahlseiden, die man mit entsprechender Technik auch noch recht unauffällig mit feinen Haken verbinden kann. Das schmälert zwar etwas das Ergebnis, aber es beruhigt das Gewissen und hält dennoch den Hecht.


Ich nehme ja gerne das Drennan Soft Strand, aber am Tage in relativ klarem Wasser halte ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit damit einen Döbel zu fangen für relativ gering


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nehme ja gerne das Drennan Soft Strand, aber am Tage in relativ klarem Wasser halte ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit damit einen Döbel zu fangen für relativ gering


Das sind dann die Tage, wo man als nicht so liniengetreuer Angler lebt.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe im Zuge meiner Köderfischambitionen nun auch knotbares Stahlgeflecht besorgt.
Bislang hatte ich ebenfalls dünnes Sthalgeflecht, dieses wart aber nicht knotbar, also musste ich mit so ner Quetschzange und Hülsen die Vorfächer vorbereiten. Es hat sich aber gezeigt, das ich viel variabler sein möchte, was Vorfachlänge, Hakentyp und Hakengröße angeht. Und entweder 1000 Varianten vorquetschen und dann eine RIesenstahlvorfachbibliothek mit schleppen, oder die Zange und die Hülsen passt garnicht zu meiner Angelei.
ALso habe ich dieses Weiche Material, welches mein vertrauenswürdiger Angelhändler empfohlen hat gekauft. Hab aus spass ein Bisschen damit herumgespielt, und was soll ich sagen, es funktioniert. Schön gescmeidig, knotbar, trägt 5kg (Ich gehe nicht eplizit auf Grosshechte!) Nun habe ich in irgendeiner freien Westentasche eine winzige Spule mit dem Zeug und ein Schächtelchen mit einer kleinen Auswahl an Drillingen und grossen Einzelhaken, und bin nun jederzeit, wenn mich die Lust überkommt, oder ein vorwitziger Räuber über meinem Futterplatz Krawall macht, Köfifähig.


----------



## Minimax

Also so in etwa, Raubfischset für Arme:





Hoppla, ist das verwackelt! Aber ihr wisst was ich meine. Ausserdem find ich das 50er Jahre Frollein auf der Dose ziemlich heiss, wer weiss vielleicht bringt sie mir Glück.


----------



## Andal

Bevor ich Stahl knote, nehme ich lieber den Twizzle-Stick, oder leime sie an die Haken.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Bevor ich Stahl knote, nehme ich lieber den *Twizzle-Stick*, oder leime sie an die Haken.



Oha, Andal, Du hast Biss! Worum handelt´s sich dabei?


----------



## Andal

Einfach nur ein kleiner Haken mit einem kleinen Griff. Etwa so, wie ein kleiner Schraubenzieher. Damit dreht man das Material beim Twizzeln. Es geht aber auch mit einer Arterienklemme.


----------



## Andal

Beim Leimen windet man das Vorfach mit einem Bindegarn einmal vom Öhr/Plättchen nach unten, wieder zurück und überzieht es dann mit etwas Lack.


----------



## Minimax

@Andal. ah vielen Dank- ich hab parallel rescherschiert und schaue mir grad das Fideo von Uli Beyer an- wenn er nur endlich mal zu Potte kommen würde.... Mal sehen,
Arterienklemme hab ich ohnehin dabei.

EDIT: 





Andal schrieb:


> Beim Leimen windet man das Vorfach mit einem Bindegarn einmal vom Öhr/Plättchen nach unten, wieder zurück und überzieht es dann mit etwas Lack.



Das ist  auch sehr gut, aber mir geht's natürlich, du kennst mich, um ad-hoc Massnahmen im Feld.


----------



## Andal




----------



## Kochtopf

Die Posen. Sie machen soweit einen guten Eindruck und das Posenrohr ist relativ handlich. Von den Tragkräften her bewegen sie sich zwischen 3x4 und 4 SSG, Posen von Middy und Drennan sowieso wirken hochwertiger aber sind auch teurer.


Verklebt in Plastikfolie verschlossen angekommen, aufgemacht, einen tiefen Zug genommen, verschlossen, zugeklebt, in Zipbeutel gepackt. Weggestellt  nichts für zartbesaitete, aber immer noch besser als Blauschimmelkäse




Für mich ein absolut gleichwertiger Dinsmore Bleilosersatz, ist sogar weicher als die beschichteten Zinngewichte. Blöd  dass der Spender keinerlei Arretierung hat und somit ohne weitere sicher prädestiniert ist in der Tasche aufzugehen aber ansonsten echt guter Eindruck.


Zum Thema Stahlvorfach: twizzeln gesehen, funktioniert auch, aber mein Stahlvorfach habe ich am Vorfachspulenhalter, da macht twizzeln keinen Sinn da Knoten schickt und ich keinen Vorteul beim twizzeln sehe


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich twizzle meine Vorfächer auch. Hab mir mal beim Beyer auf der Messe in Dortmund einige von den Spulen sowie ein kleines Häckchen zugelegt. Geht wunderbar! Allerdings gehe ich eher selten auf Hecht, so dass die vier gekauften Spulen mein Lebensvorrat sein dürften.


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich von getwizzelten, oder gleimten Vorfächern rede, dann geht es um Hakengrößen von max. 2 - 10, Barsche und Zander. Aber auch nur dann, wenn es wirklich eine signifikante "Hechtgefahr" gibt. Sonst ganz klar Mono, oder ganz dünnes Aramidgeflecht. Auf Hecht spielt Feinheit eh keine Rolle mehr. Da wird solide mit Hülsen gequetscht.


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Das Problem dabei ist halt die noch anhaltende Grundelaktivität. Da hast Du null Chance. Aber Grundel ist halt relativ grundelsicher.



An die hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht, in meinen Bächen sind die glücklicherweise noch nicht angekommen.


Ich hab mir heute auch ne Portion des Mark Erdwin'schen Franzosenteigs (Baguette mit Roquefort, Knoblauch und Shrimps - klingt wie ein Rezept aus der französischen Küche) geknetet. Hab mich dabei aber möglichst genau an das Video gehalten, nur statt Krill gabs Bachflohkrebsmehl und weil ich kein reines Milchpulver gefunden habe, wurde es dann Baby-Folgemilch, das schien mir immer noch am nächsten dran zu sein. Riechen tut das ganze schon mal ziemlich gut, mit bisschen Glück beim Wetter komme ich morgen kurz raus, um den zu testen.


@Kochtopf: Was für Blauschimmelkäse hast du denn bitte erwischt, dass sogar die Tintenfischsuppe besser duftet? Oder lag der vorher zwei Wochen auf der Heizung um das 'Aroma' zu intensivieren?


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 ganz einfach- ich mag keinen Köse, Babybel oder Mozarella sind unüberbacken das höchste der Gefühle - aber ich verabscheue Blauschimmel und sonstigen Stinkekäse, lieber wische ich fremde Kotze auf als das Zeug anzufassen oder gar zu essen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 ganz einfach- ich mag keinen Köse, Babybel oder Mozarella sind unüberbacken das höchste der Gefühle - aber ich verabscheue Blauschimmel und sonstigen Stinkekäse, lieber wische ich fremde Kotze auf als das Zeug anzufassen oder gar zu essen



Neben Feigen, Weintrauben und verschiedenen Meeresfrüchten nutzen die Missus und ich exotische Käsesorten als Aphrodisiakum. Aber zugegeben, wir habens auch nicht mehr nötig zu knutschen.


----------



## Tobias85

Naja, so bleibt mehr für uns und für die Döbel und Barben 

Übrigens: Getrocknete Bachflohkrebse sind gemahlen erstaunlich volumenstabil. Das Pulver hatte immernoch 1/3-1/2 des Volumens von vor dem Mixen. Bei 2-3 TL für das Teigrezept von Erdwin kommt man mit ner Tüte trockener Bachflohkrebse also ewig weit. Ich überlege schon, die auch mal anderweitig einzusetzen.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Posen. Sie machen soweit einen guten Eindruck und das Posenrohr ist relativ handlich. Von den Tragkräften her bewegen sie sich zwischen 3x4 und 4 SSG, Posen von Middy und Drennan sowieso wirken hochwertiger aber sind auch teurer.
> [
> Verklebt in Plastikfolie verschlossen angekommen, aufgemacht, einen tiefen Zug genommen, verschlossen, zugeklebt, in Zipbeutel gepackt. Weggestellt  nichts für zartbesaitete, aber immer noch besser als Blauschimmelkäse
> 
> 
> Für mich ein absolut gleichwertiger Dinsmore Bleilosersatz, ist sogar weicher als die beschichteten Zinngewichte. Blöd  dass der Spender keinerlei Arretierung hat und somit ohne weitere sicher prädestiniert ist in der Tasche aufzugehen aber ansonsten echt guter Eindruck.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema Stahlvorfach: twizzeln gesehen, funktioniert auch, aber mein Stahlvorfach habe ich am Vorfachspulenhalter, da macht twizzeln keinen Sinn da Knoten schickt und ich keinen Vorteul beim twizzeln sehe




Danke für die Info! 
Die Zigarre oben sieht exakt aus wie eine von Middy, die ich kürzlich erhalten habe: würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige Middy-Posen von Premier gefertigt werden.
Interessant auch das Anchor-„Blei”. Meins (In Form eines Rugby-Balls, bestellt vor 7 Jahren oder so) macht keinen so guten Eindruck.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja, so bleibt mehr für uns und für die Döbel und Barben
> 
> Übrigens: Getrocknete Bachflohkrebse sind gemahlen erstaunlich volumenstabil. Das Pulver hatte immernoch 1/3-1/2 des Volumens von vor dem Mixen. Bei 2-3 TL für das Teigrezept von Erdwin kommt man mit ner Tüte trockener Bachflohkrebse also ewig weit. Ich überlege schon, die auch mal anderweitig einzusetzen.



Der Autor der legendären Grundangelfibel empfiehlt die Beigabe von Bachflohkrebsen (als Alternative zu Minishrimps, mit heißem Wasser überbrüht) ins Grundfutter. 
Danke, @Andal !


----------



## MS aus G

Petri noch allen Fängern der letzten Tage!!!

Tja, da hat er Maden, aber kommt doch nicht zum Angeln! 

Jetzt muss ich mir meine viiieeel zu knappe Zeit auch noch mit "Pilzdöbeln" teilen!!!







War gestern mal ein Stündchen im Wald! Gab zwar nicht sehr viele, aber für ein leckeres Mal hat es gereicht!!!






Heute sollte es dann aber doch wieder ans Wasser gehen! Ich hatte ein 2stündiges Fenster offen und ja auch Maden!!! Es ging mal auf die andere Weserseite unterhalb von Wümmes Platz direkt vor die Brücke! 
Angefüttert und direkt beim ersten Treiben ein schönes Rotauge! Das ging dann auch über 1,5 Stunden so weiter Rotauge, Ükel und kleine Döbel wechselten sich ab, wobei die Rotaugen in der Überzahl waren! Als ich im Gedanken wieder einen etwa 20cm Döbel landen wollte musste ich zu meiner Überraschung feststellen, nee kein Döbel, ein kleiner Aland hatte sich an den Maden vergriffen! Klasse wieder ein Fisch mehr für die Competition! Ich hatte schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet noch einen zu erwischen, da sie doch nicht sehr häufig sind in der Weser und mit 20cm ja auch nicht wirklich groß, aber das ist ja gerade das schöne an "meiner" Weser, das fast alle Fischarten vorkommen und auch ab und zu mal an den Haken gehen!!! Die letzte halbe Stunde war dann auch fast tote Hose bis auf einen kleinen Barsch und Döbel! Alles in allem hatte ich so an die 30 Fische, was für die kürze der Zeit wirklich gut war und die Rotaugen auch wieder etwas größer werden!

Das es natürlich herrlich war mal wieder "Friedfischluft" zu schnuppern muss ich glaube ich nicht erwähnen!!!






Allen für das lange WE viel Erfolg!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Petri noch allen Fängern der letzten Tage!!!
> 
> Tja, da hat er Maden, aber kommt doch nicht zum Angeln!
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mir meine viiieeel zu knappe Zeit auch noch mit "Pilzdöbeln" teilen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330708
> 
> 
> War gestern mal ein Stündchen im Wald! Gab zwar nicht sehr viele, aber für ein leckeres Mal hat es gereicht!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330709
> 
> 
> Heute sollte es dann aber doch wieder ans Wasser gehen! Ich hatte ein 2stündiges Fenster offen und ja auch Maden!!! Es ging mal auf die andere Weserseite unterhalb von Wümmes Platz direkt vor die Brücke!
> Angefüttert und direkt beim ersten Treiben ein schönes Rotauge! Das ging dann auch über 1,5 Stunden so weiter Rotauge, Ükel und kleine Döbel wechselten sich ab, wobei die Rotaugen in der Überzahl waren! Als ich im Gedanken wieder einen etwa 20cm Döbel landen wollte musste ich zu meiner Überraschung feststellen, nee kein Döbel, ein kleiner Aland hatte sich an den Maden vergriffen! Klasse wieder ein Fisch mehr für die Competition! Ich hatte schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet noch einen zu erwischen, da sie doch nicht sehr häufig sind in der Weser und mit 20cm ja auch nicht wirklich groß, aber das ist ja gerade das schöne an "meiner" Weser, das fast alle Fischarten vorkommen und auch ab und zu mal an den Haken gehen!!! Die letzte halbe Stunde war dann auch fast tote Hose bis auf einen kleinen Barsch und Döbel! Alles in allem hatte ich so an die 30 Fische, was für die kürze der Zeit wirklich gut war und die Rotaugen auch wieder etwas größer werden!
> 
> Das es natürlich herrlich war mal wieder "Friedfischluft" zu schnuppern muss ich glaube ich nicht erwähnen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330711
> 
> 
> Allen für das lange WE viel Erfolg!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mario, toll dass du noch eine weitere Kategorie abhaken konntest. 



geomas schrieb:


> Der Autor der legendären Grundangelfibel empfiehlt die Beigabe von Bachflohkrebsen (als Alternative zu Minishrimps, mit heißem Wasser überbrüht) ins Grundfutter.
> Danke, @Andal !



Du hast Recht Georg, da habe ich das auch zum ersten Mal gelesen, danke fürs Erinnern!  Ich hab mal welche für meine Krebse im Aquarium überbrüht, aber die schwammen leider auch nach ner Weile noch auf. Wenn man das in den Griff bekommt, wären die sicher ne tolle Alternative zu Maden.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil an Mario zu dem superleckeren Pilzdöbel und natürlich auch zum hübschen Aland!

@Tobias85 - ich werd mal nicht wie Du eine Monsterladung Gammarus bestellen, sondern erstmal ne kleine Tüte/Dose beim örtlichen Tierfutterexperten und dann testen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Echt jetzt? Ihr denkt darüber nach, mit Stahlvorfach auf Döbel zu fischen??
Sehr sehr gewagt...
Obwohl ich doch schon viele Döbel gefangen habe (auch hier die Gnade der frühen Geburt..), kann ich mich nicht erinnern jemals einen mit Stahl erwicht zu haben.
Alles Möglich habe ich, oft zufällig, auf Stahl gefangen, aber keinen Döbel.
Das mag in absolut unsichtigem Wasser vielleicht mit ganz viel Glück mal funktionieren, aber das gezielt zu versuchen, übersteigt bei Weitem meine anglerischen Möglichkeiten.
Soviel Geduld und Selbstvertrauen habe ich nicht - soviel Zeit auch nicht..

PS: Fischfetzen habe ich auch noch nicht versucht, denke aber, dass ein kleiner und lebender Döbel der allerbeste aller guten Döbelköder ist.. .

PPS: Bachflohkrebse habe ich oft als Notköder benutzt (wir haben hier im Rhein seit Jahren ganz besonders Große), empfand die aber von der Fängigkeit her als eher zweitklassig - ganz im Gegensatz zu meinen Erfahrungen im Aquarium, dort sind Bachflohkrebse echt der Bringer.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Neben Feigen, Weintrauben und verschiedenen Meeresfrüchten nutzen die Missus und ich exotische Käsesorten als Aphrodisiakum. Aber zugegeben, wir habens auch nicht mehr nötig zu knutschen.



Nimm Koks - das wirkt wenigstens... besser noch Flugsalbe...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ihr denkt darüber nach, mit Stahlvorfach auf Döbel zu fischen??
> Sehr sehr gewagt...
> Obwohl ich doch schon viele Döbel gefangen habe (auch hier die Gnade der frühen Geburt..), kann ich mich nicht erinnern jemals einen mit Stahl erwicht zu haben.
> Alles Möglich habe ich, oft zufällig, auf Stahl gefangen, aber keinen Döbel.
> Das mag in absolut unsichtigem Wasser vielleicht mit ganz viel Glück mal funktionieren, aber das gezielt zu versuchen, übersteigt bei Weitem meine anglerischen Möglichkeiten.
> Soviel Geduld und Selbstvertrauen habe ich nicht - soviel Zeit auch nicht..
> 
> PS: Fischfetzen habe ich auch noch nicht versucht, denke aber, dass ein kleiner und lebender Döbel der allerbeste aller guten Döbelköder ist.. .




Niemand hier möchte mit Stahl auf Döbel fischen. Es ging lediglich darum, wie Fischköder fair präsentiert werden können bei Hechtgefahr, und wie die beste technische Lösung dafür aussieht. Dein befürworten des lebenden Köderfischs (in dem Fall Döbel, der ja in vielen Bundesländern ein Schonmass hat) an nichtmetallischem Vorfach zeigt dennoch, dass Du derlei Überlegungen ohnehin als naiv empfindest. Schade, das Du durch deinen höhnischen und provokanten Tonfall oft Deine kenntnisreichen Posts der Diskussion entziehsts. Ich bin verwundert, dass Du Dein Selbstvertrauen als begrenzt schilderst- so kommts mir nicht grade vor.

Minimax

EDIT: Oh, dein Flugsalbe Post habe ich erst nahc dem Abfassen der obigen Post gelesen, dann brauch ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen Grobheit mehr zu haben.


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, Verspannungen an Board. Da ich als Moderator ne Niete bin entziehe ich mich jeglicher Problemlösung und lenke tüchtig ab:



_*2 Heckbremsrollen*! *_

Hab ich soeben als Schnäppchen geordert, zusammen mit (ja, es ist mir durchaus etwas peinlich) „Ready Made”-Ködern für den Fall der Fälle: Paste in der Dose und weiche Hooker-Pellets.
Dummerweise hab ich ne Erkältung gefangen oder sie mich und kann den nächsten Angeltrip, auf den ich mich „mords” freue, nicht planen.

Also allen Ükels einen schönen freien Tag morgen und einen cremig-geschmeidigen Übertritt ins Wochenende.



*) Okuma Ceymar CXTR 40M, ne prima Rolle


----------



## Minimax

@geomas , keine Verspannungen, vielleicht ein klitzekleiner Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung. Ich entschuldige mich räuspernd bei der Ükelschaft und richte mir den Binder.
Um dein geschicktes und richtiges Ablenkungsmanöver zu würdigen- Über die Ceymar hört man nur gutes, und ich wusste nicht, dass es noch eine Rolle in der Qualiklasse mit Heckbremse gibt (EIne der letzten besseren Heckbremsler war die Spro Nova) Hier meine Frage:
Ist der Pärchenkauf dem ANgebot geschuldet, oder sind sie für ein Rutenpaar vorgesehen?


----------



## Andal

Was sollte an so einer (Heckbrems-) Rolle auch schlecht sein? Es ist eine Matchrolle für Weissfisch und Co. und keine Spinrolle fürs Meer mit ganz anderem Anforderungsprofil.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Dummerweise hab ich ne Erkältung gefangen oder sie mich und kann den nächsten Angeltrip, auf den ich mich „mords” freue, nicht planen.


Dann seh zu, dass du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst. Nicht das du noch auf Entzug kommst.  Schnelle Genesung wünsche ich dir. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Niemand hier möchte mit Stahl auf Döbel fischen. Es ging lediglich darum, wie Fischköder fair präsentiert werden können bei Hechtgefahr, und wie die beste technische Lösung dafür aussieht. Dein befürworten des lebenden Köderfischs (in dem Fall Döbel, der ja in vielen Bundesländern ein Schonmass hat) an nichtmetallischem Vorfach zeigt dennoch, dass Du derlei Überlegungen ohnehin als naiv empfindest. Schade, das Du durch deinen höhnischen und provokanten Tonfall oft Deine kenntnisreichen Posts der Diskussion entziehsts. Ich bin verwundert, dass Du Dein Selbstvertrauen als begrenzt schilderst- so kommts mir nicht grade vor.
> 
> Minimax
> 
> EDIT: Oh, dein Flugsalbe Post habe ich erst nahc dem Abfassen der obigen Post gelesen, dann brauch ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen Grobheit mehr zu haben.


Ich will ja mal hoffen, dass das alles ein Mißverständnis ist und ihr habt euch wieder alle lieb.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Vielleicht könnt Ihr beiden, @rhinefisher  und @Minimax , mal via „private Unterhaltung” oder wie sich das nennt alles klären.
Ich schätze Eure Beiträge typischerweise sehr und find es schade, wenn es Verknispelungen gibt.
Und ja, der Satz mit dem Döbelchen als Live-Bait am Mono-Vorfach mag inhaltlich richtig sein, ist aber natürlich ne Provokation.


Und @Minimax : Rutenpärchen hab ich bis auf eines (mittelschwere Grundrute) gar nicht - die Rollen waren sehr günstig und ich hab einfach die Gelegenheit genutzt.
Die Ninja-A-Frontbremsrollen mag ich ja, aber sie haben verglichen mit der erwähnten Ceymar einen geringen Schnureinzug. Das kann hier und da stören.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann Glückwunsch zu den Rollen, Geo! Was die Bachflohkrebse angeht: Bei mir kosteten im Zooladen 2 Liter (220g) 9,99€, war die kleinste/einzige Tüte hier im Fressnapf. Für nen 5er mehr gibts bei Amazon versandkostenfrei schon 10 Liter. Im Laden werd ich die jedenfalls nicht mehr kaufen. (für den geschätzten Minimax verzichte ich hier auf den Zwinkersmiley, den ich hier eigentlich setzen würde)

Ich werd mal rumprobieren, wie die sich nach einem Tag im Wasser verhalten, ggf. mit aufkochen oder so. Irgendwie muss man die doch runterbekommen.

Und gute Besserung!

@rhinefisher: Ist natürlich ein Unterschied, ob du nen einzelnen BFK an der Pose lang treiben lässt, oder ob du vorher schon nen halbe Liter davon im Grundfutter zu den Fischen transportiert hast.


----------



## Tobias85

PS: Mein Smileyverzicht hat nichts mit der eben geführten Diskussion zwischen Mini und rhinefisher zu tun, nicht dass da jetzt jemand was reininterpretiert.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt Ihr beiden, @rhinefisher und @Minimax , mal via „private Unterhaltung” oder wie sich das nennt alles klären.
> Ich schätze Eure Beiträge typischerweise sehr und find es schade, wenn es Verknispelungen gibt.
> Und ja, der Satz mit dem Döbelchen als Live-Bait an Mono mag inhaltlich richtig sein, ist aber natürlich ne Provokation.


Ich finde, dass das eine gute Lösung ist .*Immer locker bleiben.* 

Gruß jason


----------



## Minimax

*Wir wollen das hin und her lassen, *und garantiert werden der Kollege und ich drauf achten, dass dem Ukel kein Schaden entsteht. Ausserdem ist er grad nicht online, und da ists weder gut noch fair das zu vertiefen.
So, ich schlage vor, zurück zum Geschäft:​


geomas schrieb:


> Die Ninja-A-Frontbremsrollen mag ich ja, aber sie haben verglichen mit der erwähnten Ceymar einen geringen Schnureinzug. Das kann hier und da stören.



Das ist sehr interessant: Ich dachte, gerade Deinen elegant-minimalistischen Montagen ohne Wirbel kommt ein geringer Schnureinzug/langsame Übersetzung zugute-
Mir fiel auf, dass meine durchgebundenen wirbellosen leichten Lädscher Knüpperungen wesentlich drallfreudiger sind, je schneller die Rolle/der Einzug: Null Problemo mit ner Nottinghamrolle, gut machbar mit nem Statio-Oldtimer, furchtbarer Drall mit ner modernen "schnellen" Statio.
Wie vereinbarst Du schnellen Schnureinzug mit wirbellosen Montagen?


----------



## geomas

Ich bekomme furchtbaren Drall mit jeder Rolle, jeder Montage hin.
Spaß beiseite: im Zweifel werfe ich nen Gardner Spin Doctor zum Entdrallen. Und Wirbel, die Drall hundertprozentig verhindern, kenne ich leider nicht.
Bei Gelegenheit kann ich noch mal die ganz alten Daiwa-Statios in Sachen Drall checken, die haben ne Übersetzung von 1:3,7 (?) und man kurbelt ewig, bis man die Montage an Land hat.


Nachtrag: ach ja, besonders übel war der Drall neulich beim Angeln mit der Link-Leger-Montage.
Das muß ich noch mal antesten.

Gute Nacht, Leute!


----------



## Andal

Bei unseren üblichen Wurf- und Arbeitsweiten ist der Zwurrl ja auch leicht zu beheben. 2-3 mal die Schur einfach ohne alles durch eine Wiese aufspulen und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Mini - sorry sorry!
Ganz gewiss wollte ich nur witzig und nicht höhnisch rüberkommen.. .
Aber genauso gewiss fische ich, dort wo es gestattet ist, mit lebendem Köfi, und auf Sicht auch ohne Stahl.
Ich empfinde das, da es die Kreatur schont, als durchaus fair.

@all: Tut mir leid Euch den Abend verdorben zu haben.. .


----------



## Minimax

@rhinefisher
Es ist gut, und sicherlich habe ich auch zu heftig reagiert, daher auch von meiner Seite sorry. Wir werden halt jeder so angeln, wie wir es für richtig halten, Die Angelzeit ist viel zu knapp um sich darüber zu streiten. Schwamm drüber, einverstanden?


rhinefisher schrieb:


> @all: Tut mir leid Euch den Abend verdorben zu haben.. .


Und der Aussage schliess ich mich natürlich voll an.
Herzlich,

 Minimax







MS aus G schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mir meine viiieeel zu knappe Zeit auch noch mit "Pilzdöbeln" teilen!!!
> War gestern mal ein Stündchen im Wald! Gab zwar nicht sehr viele, aber für ein leckeres Mal hat es gereicht!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 330709



Oh, Mario,
Das sieht köstlich aus- Petri zu den herrlichen Walddöbeln, mal sehen, ob auch wir Glück haben, bei uns geht's dieses Wochenende auch in auf Pilzpirsch,
hG
Minimax

​


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal rumprobieren, wie die sich nach einem Tag im Wasser verhalten, ggf. mit aufkochen oder so. Irgendwie muss man die doch runterbekommen.



Schon mal ne Pelletpumpe in Erwägung gezogen ??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal rumprobieren, wie die sich nach einem Tag im Wasser verhalten, ggf. mit aufkochen oder so. Irgendwie muss man die doch runterbekommen.


Pulverisieren und dann sieben damit chitinrückstände die auftreiben herausgefiltert werden und, ggf. in lockstoff, eingeweicht zum Futter/Teig zugeben?


----------



## phirania

Wohl hoffend das der Wettergott mitspielt,ist für Heute Abgrillen am See angesagt...
Und so nebenher auch nochmal den Karpfen nachstellen...
Allen die heute ans Gewässer kommen oder schon verweilen viel glück und Petri und eine schöne Zeit am Wasser.....
Man liest sich...


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber Schwarm,
Bei Durchsicht meiner neuen Posen gab es bei mir ein paar Fragezeichen und ich würde gerne den Ükelerfahrungsschatz anzapfen.






Es sollen ja alles Flussposen sein, dies erstaunt mich, weil ich Crystalwaggler wie Nr.6 eigentlich als Stillwasserposen kenne (gut man kann auch waggler im Fluss fischen, das macht für mich aber noch lange keine Flusspose aus nem Waggler), nr.2 würde ich jetzt eher als Karpfenpose sehen, oder wann fischt man sowas? 3. Hat die gleiche Tragkraft wie die Avon links davon aber einen stahlkiel, was für Eigenschaften bringt der Stahlkiel mit? Läuft sie stabiler weil der Stahl keinen Auftrieb hat?
4 und 5 haben auch Stahlkiele aber ich habe keine Ahnung wann man zu denen greift, ebenso geht es mir auch mit 1. Wenn Mir jemand noch sagen könnte wie die posentypen auch noch heissen (loafer, bobber, avon, waggler kriege ich noch hin, vielleicht auch stick aber dann hört es bei mir auf)

Bin gespannt auf eure antworten


----------



## Professor Tinca

1 und 6. Stillwasserpose
2. ne Art Pelletwaggler(siehe Boarsuche im Ükel)
3. sehr gute Strömungspose, läuft mit dem Stahlkiel stabiler als alle anderen Strömungsposen
4 und 5. ebenfalls top Strömungposen , je länger der (Stahl-)Kiel desto stabiler der Lauf ; shouldered Stick(Floats) mit Stahlkiel

Ich persönlich benutze überhaupt keine Loafer oder Posen ohne(möglichst langen) Kiel im Fließwasser.
Carbonkiel ist gut, Stahl besser.


----------



## Minimax

Ich wag mal nen versuch, und vermutlich irre ich mich:
Stahlkiele sollen Strömungsposen tatsächlich mehr Stabilität in rauheren Gefilden geben, dafür sollen sie natürlich unsensibler sein, und der Lifttrick ist dadurch erschwert-
Dementsprechend sind Nr. 5 einfach WIre Stem Sticks, die wie die Herkömmlichen Sticks mit Hartholzkiel gefischt werden, aber eben in schnellerem, tieferen Wasser.
Das lässt sich auch auf den Avon Nr. 3 übertragen -Übrigens finde ich den Balsa darüber sehr sehr geil, genau dies ist meine Alternative zum Avon wenn es etwas behutsamer zugehen muss.
1 und 6 wirken auf mich ganz normale Waggler. Der dicke Waggler nr.2 ist, glaube ich für die Treibangelei ohne Verzögerung am gegenüberliegenden Ufer gemacht (Wilsons Manual 101ff), aber ich glaube wir haben genau über diese Posenform auch mal im Ükel diskutiert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> dafür sollen sie natürlich unsensibler sein



Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Posen mit Stahlkiel stehen besser gerade im Wasser und zeigen Bisse besser an!

Bei Posen mit Carbon- oder Fieberkiel gibt es den Trick unten um den Kiel etwas Bleidraht oder Wickelblei zu wickeln um der Pose einen besseren Stand zu geben.

Man kann soclhe Posen besser verzögert fischen weil sie sich nicht so schräg legen wie Posen ohne Kiel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> der *Lifttrick *ist dadurch erschwert-




Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pulverisieren und dann sieben damit chitinrückstände die auftreiben herausgefiltert werden und, ggf. in lockstoff, eingeweicht zum Futter/Teig zugeben?



Das ist sicher kein Problem, aber ich möchte sie gern als Partikel statt Maden antesten.




cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Schon mal ne Pelletpumpe in Erwägung gezogen ??
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Dran gedacht ja, aber ich bin bei sowas ein Freund simpler Lösungen mit möglichst wenig Schnickschnack, zum anderen waren entsprechende Versuche in einer großen Spritze als Pelletpumpe bisher nicht erfolgreich. Vielleicht erst einweichen und dann pumpen!? Ich bleib auf jeden Fall dran.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?



habs ungeschickt ausgedrückt. ich meine das "Steigenlassen" der Montage durch zurückhalten und schräglegen der Pose: Das wird durch breite, aber leichte Kiele erleichtert, die schweren schnittigen Metallkiele legen sich nicht so leicht hoch und heben die Montage- dafür sind sie natürlich stabiler im Wasser.
Da läßt sich natürlich noch viel -das meiste- über die Schrotstückelung und -Anordnung dran drehen. Wenn ich besondere Stabilität bei meinen Federkielavons, Sticks oder Balsas haben will, setzt ich 1 größeres Schrot direkt anstossend unter die Pose, si simuliere ich (schlecht und recht) den Metallkiel.
hg
Minimax

Edit: Oha, grade erst gesehen: 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Posen mit Carbon- oder Fieberkiel gibt es den Trick unten um den Kiel etwas Bleidraht oder Wickelblei zu wickeln um der Pose einen besseren Stand zu geben.


​


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> habs ungeschickt ausgedrückt. ich meine das "Steigenlassen" der Montage durch zurückhalten und schräglegen der Pose: Das wird durch breite, aber leichte Kiele erleichtert, die schweren schnittigen Metallkiele legen sich nicht so leicht hoch und heben die Montage- dafür sind sie natürlich stabiler im Wasser.
> Da läßt sich natürlich noch viel -das meiste- über die Schrotstückelung und -Anordnung dran drehen. *Wenn ich besondere Stabilität bei meinen Federkielavons, Sticks oder Balsas haben will, setzt ich 1 größeres Schrot direkt anstossend unter die Pose, si simuliere ich (schlecht und recht) den Metallkiel.*
> hg
> Minimax




Jupp.
Das ist es ja genau was die Metallkiele überlegen macht bzgl. Stabilität und Bissanzeige.

Zu dem Aufsteigen lassen beim Verzögern trägt die Bebleiung entscheidend bei.

Man kann auch sehr gut total abstoppen wenn man ne Punktbebleiung fischt und das unbeschwerte Vorfach dann in voller Länge vorauswehen lässt.
Dazu muss man dann aber übertief einstellen wenn man mit dem Köder in Grundnähe bleiben will.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der kleine 4er und 5er dürften fürs flachwasser bei mir brutalst geeignet sein... da sind lange Kiele fehl am Platz, den Döbel fing ich in vielleicht 30cm tiefe.
Danke Jungs, hochspannende Diskussion


----------



## Minimax

Wunderbar. Sitze an meinem Swim, was blinkt mich aus der Tiefe an: Ne leere Dose Bonduelle. Es ist zum Mäusemelken, manche Lernens nie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> hBalsas haben will, setzt ich 1 größeres Schrot direkt anstossend unter die Pose, si simuliere ich (schlecht und recht) den Metallkiel.
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Oha, grade erst gesehen:
> ​



Bei starker Strömung würde dir beim Abstoppen der Pose dann der Köder um eine gefühlte Ewigkeit im Mittelwasser treiben, weil im unteren Bereich der Montage die Beschwerung fehlt. Ich habe die letzten Wochen im klaren Wasser viele Tests bezüglich des Köderverhaltens betrieben. Maden/leichte Würmer/Mais brauchen bei einer mittleren Strömung fast 3 Sekunden (eher mehr), bis sie sich überhaupt wieder in die Spur (gewünschte Tiefe) bei einer Bebleiung von 5,4 Gramm (Montage für freie Fahrt, kein Bulk) stellen. Dieser Zeitraum kann im flotten Wasser schon reichen, um den Schnurbogen wieder rausnehmen zu müssen, stoppst du dabei die Pose wieder an, geht der Köder wiederholt aus der heißen Zone.

Bei dieses Tests konnte ich dann auch feststellen, keinen Fisch zu fangen, weil die Kontrolle für die Pose zwar Oberhalb des Wasseroberfläche superb aussieht, unterhalb deines Kiels aber die reinste Willkür herrscht.


----------



## Minimax

So, das war Numero 3, heute ist die Flussgottheit gnädig gestimmt, udelehi, welch ein schöner Tag,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Was für ein schöner Fisch! Mein herzlichstes Petri Heil! Ich würde so 47 um den Dreh sagen?


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> So, das war Numero 3, heute ist die Flussgottheit gnädig gestimmt, udelehi, welch ein schöner Tag,
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330762


Petri Minimax-Was für ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri - wunderschön


----------



## Minimax

Dankeschön, Jungs! Ein weiterer kam noch hinzu, aber jetzt haben sie endgültig Lunte gerochen, und da hinten am Himmel ziehts schiefergrau auf, da werd ich mich wohl besser aus dem Staub machen...


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was für ein schöner Fisch! Mein herzlichstes Petri Heil! Ich würde so 47 um den Dreh sagen?


Dankeschön- schön wär's, ich schätz den Burschen so im oberen 30er Bereich. Der erste war ein richtiger Bulle, der mag auf die 45 zugegangen sein, aber da war mein (unfreiwilliger) Angelkumpel dabei, da wollt ich nicht mit Massband und Handy rumhampeln. Aber egal, ich mag ja die ganzen Johnnies ob gross oder klein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hat da jemand schon praktische Erfahrung mit   ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Minimax .

Schöne Fische!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hat da jemand schon praktische Erfahrung mit   ?



Nö.
Aber warum soll das nicht klappen?
Ist süß und viele Fische mögen sowas.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.
> Aber warum soll das nicht klappen?
> Ist süß und viele Fische mögen sowas.


Gebt einfach mal Jägermeister, nicht zu knapp, ins Futter und ihr werdet staunen. Besonders jetzt auch sehr empfehlenswert, ein guter Vorrat an billigsten Lebkuchen aus den Discountern. Lebkuchen hart werden lassen, 1:1 mit einem einfachen Grundfutter mischen und dem o.a. Hörnertee anmischen - natürlich auch etwas Wasser. Ein super Futter für die Zeit nach Christi Geburtstag.


----------



## Andal

...wenn man dann das Wasser noch durch Cola ersetzt, sollte das einen recht aromatischen Kleister geben. Müsste dann nicht schlecht wirken, wenn man zwar wenig, aber intensiv im Duft füttern möchte.


----------



## Jason

Auch von mit noch ein dickes Petri Heil @Minimax zu deiner Döbelstrecke. Ein makelloser schöner Fisch den du uns da präsentierst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Heute war ein Tag mit höhen und tiefen...
Alles dabei Regen Sonnenschein und Gewitter.
Dazwischen gab's ein paar Fische.
Pünktlich zum grillen gab's dann Sonnenschein 
	

		
			
		

		
	





















Eine Schleie hat sich dann noch kurz vor dem Kescher noch verabschiedet.
Geangelt haben wir mit Wurm Made Mais und Pellets.
War ein schöner Tag am Wasser...


----------



## phirania

Petri an Alle die heute am Wasser erfolgreich unterwegs waren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Heute war ein Tag mit höhen und tiefen...
> Alles dabei Regen Sonnenschein und Gewitter.
> Dazwischen gab's ein paar Fische.
> Pünktlich zum grillen gab's dann Sonnenschein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330789
> Anhang anzeigen 330790
> Anhang anzeigen 330790
> Anhang anzeigen 330791
> Anhang anzeigen 330792
> Anhang anzeigen 330793
> Anhang anzeigen 330794
> 
> Eine Schleie hat sich dann noch kurz vor dem Kescher noch verabschiedet.
> Geangelt haben wir mit Wurm Made Mais und Pellets.
> War ein schöner Tag am Wasser...




Du sollst doch keine fettigen Würste grillen wenn du schon mit der Pumpe hast.
Hat der Arzt dir das nicht gesagt? 

Nimm dir mageres Fleisch mit oder Obst und Matsch.....Gemüse meine ich, Gemüse.....

Petri Heil!


----------



## Jason

Da muss ich @Professor Tinca  Recht geben. Wenn man es mit der Pumpe hat spielt die Ernährung eine große Rolle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri an die erfolgreichen Angler @Minimax und @phirania !
Der Döbel ist wunderschön, die Brassen hatten sich den heutigen Tag offenbar anders vorgestellt (sind natürlich auch sehr schöne Fische).

Danke auch für die Posen-Exkursion an alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Minimax

Ach, @phirania hat doch erwähnt, das heut abangeln mit grillen ist- da darf er ruhig ein letztes mal in der grill&chill saison sündigen- und natürlich petri zu den brassen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> mit grillen ist- da darf er ruhig ein letztes mal in der grill&chill saison sündigen




Das sind wieder ein paar Tage weniger am Ende dann......


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute war ein Tag mit höhen und tiefen...
> Alles dabei Regen Sonnenschein und Gewitter.
> Dazwischen gab's ein paar Fische.
> Pünktlich zum grillen gab's dann Sonnenschein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330789
> Anhang anzeigen 330790
> Anhang anzeigen 330791
> Anhang anzeigen 330792
> Anhang anzeigen 330793
> Anhang anzeigen 330794
> 
> Eine Schleie hat sich dann noch kurz vor dem Kescher noch verabschiedet.
> Geangelt haben wir mit Wurm Made Mais und Pellets.
> War ein schöner Tag am Wasser...


Herzliches Petri Kalle.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind wieder ein paar Tage weniger am Ende dann......



Na ist ja auch die Frage, ob man die Tage vor dem Ableben sündigend genossen hat oder lebensverlängernd allem, was Spaß macht, entsagt.
„Gesunde Ernährung” schmeckt eben nicht jedem (mir auch nicht).



PS: Pardon, das soll nicht zu konkret klingen.


----------



## rustaweli

Ganz herzliches Petri @Minimax und @phirania !
Minimax, darf man die Köderfrage stellen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Na ist ja auch die Frage, ob man die Tage vor dem Ableben sündigend genossen hat oder lebensverlängernd allem, was Spaß macht, entsagt.
> „Gesunde Ernährung” schmeckt eben nicht jedem (mir auch nicht).



Völlerei ist eine der sieben Todsünden...   

Nu aber gut damit. Muss Kalle selbst wissen was Priorität hat.


----------



## phirania

Einmal sündigen Ist erlaubt...
Ansonsten gibts nur Fettarm.
So ganz Vegan mag ich auch nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Einmal sündigen Ist erlaubt...
> Ansonsten gibts nur Fettarm.
> So ganz Vegan mag ich auch nicht...



Vernünftig! 
Gibt ja auch mageres Fleisch, Fish usw..


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ganz herzliches Petri @Minimax und @phirania !
> Minimax, darf man die Köderfrage stellen?



hihihi, man darf... bzw. rate mal..



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Völlerei ist eine der sieben Todsünden...


wenn ´s beim angeln geschieht, sollen alle sünden vergeben sein...


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli: Köder war natürlich wieder das segensreiche, köstliche, Tulip, reich an Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen und genau richtig um ordentlich Pakete auf die Gräten zu kriegen, mit einer feinen Knusperkruste aus Polenta und schön viel Curry. Die Jungs stehen auf das Zeug. Die Würfel ziemlich klein geschnitten, da sind sie sehr anspruchsvoll Auf dem Photo ist noch die Stoppermade gut zu erkennen.
Übrigens kämen die Bisse heute sehr rasant, und die Johnnies haben richtig Krawall gemacht- die merken jetzt auch, das es kälter wird und wollen vorsorgen. Goldener Angelherbst...


----------



## geomas

Nach der anregenden Fließwasserposen-Diskussion hier mal zwei Posen, die ich bislang noch nicht benutzt habe:






Der Körper der braunen Pose (Exner Super Bream) ist verschiebbar, oben ist eine Schnuröse angebracht.
Die grüne Pose (Exner Rotter Bream)  ist mir von der Benutzung her weniger fremd - wie und wann würdet Ihr sie einsetzen?
Die hat oben am Posenkörper eine Schnuröse. Bei beiden Posen wird die hervorragende Anzeige von Hebebissen beworben.

Der rote Teil der Antennen ist recht fein und nicht besonders lang, also keine Posen für große Entfernungen. 
Noch bin ich unsicher, wie ich die einsetzen werde. Vermutlich an tieferen (über 2m) und stehenden/ganz langsam fließenden Gewässern.






Die „Zigarre” ist von Middy (ähnelt dem fetten Premier-Waggler von Kochtopf), die Hungaricum-Pose ganz unten ist ein Waggler, der noch ausprobiert werden muß
Die Kiele der beiden mittleren Posen sind wie die Posen selber laaang.


----------



## Andal

Ihr habt alle keine Ahnung von Herzinfarkten. Das schlimmste ist Stress und der entsteht als negativer Stress auf mannigfache Weise. Vor allem auch durch "gesunde Ernährung" die man nicht immer mag. Sich dann zu kasteien, ist schlimmer, als alles andere. Da ist es viel besser, mal mit Genuss zwei köstlich knusprige Würstchen mit einem gesegnetem Appetit zu verspeisen!


----------



## Minimax

@geomas
Sehr ungewöhnliche Stücke, schön inszeniert mit der offenen Blende.
Die ganze Feinheit und Formgebung deutet für mich darauf hin, dass sie für die Kollegen der rollenlosen Zunft konzipiert wurden. Das Lehrbuch sagt, das tropfenförmige Posen (größter Durchmesser des Körpers in der unteren Hälfte) für nur leichte Strömung und Wind/Wellen entworfen wurden, etwa Kanäle, die Stadtspree am Abend, oder vielleicht auch die Warnow? Die für Stippposen propperen Tragkräfte machen sie in solch wenig bewegten Gewässern für tiefes Wasser geeignte
Der Knubbel an der grünen Pose könnte dazu dienen, die Pose mit staubfeinen Schroten so auszubleien, dass sie an diesem Knubbel "hängt"- daher auch der Hinweis auf Hebebisse.
Der Paradiesvogel ganz unten im zweiten Bild erinnert mich sehr an die feinen Posen, mit denen die Holländer auf Zander angeln, auch da dienen die Verdickungen an der Antenne die Pose in bestimmten Positionen aufzuhängen, und den Verlauf kapriziöser Bisse genauer lesbar zu machen.
*Das sind aber nur Vermutungen bzw. WIssen vom Grünen Tisch und der Literatur, bestimmt wird ein Kundiger dieses Bild korrigieren, ich bin sehr gespannnt1*
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Als ich gesehen habe, was meinem Vater nach einem Herzinfarkt in der Klinik an „gesundem Essen” aufgetischt wurde war ich kurz vor nem Kinski (Stufe Herzog mit Schrotflinte im Anschlag). Bin der festen Überzeugung, daß das vermeintlich gesunde Futter in Alten- und Pflegeheimen das Ableben der Bewohner eher beschleunigt als verzögert. 
„Ich töte mit Essen auf Rädern” (Harald Schmidt über (seinen?) Zivildienst)


----------



## Andal

Die ganz unten ist für Schleien, Brassen und so "Heber-Fische" gut geeignet. Und natürlich schon leicht auf Zander.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Als ich gesehen habe, was meinem Vater nach einem Herzinfarkt in der Klinik an „gesundem Essen” aufgetischt wurde war ich kurz vor nem Kinski (Stufe Herzog mit Schrotflinte im Anschlag). Bin der festen Überzeugung, daß das vermeintlich gesunde Futter in Alten- und Pflegeheimen das Ableben der Bewohner eher beschleunigt als verzögert.
> „Ich töte mit Essen auf Rädern” (Harald Schmidt über (seinen?) Zivildienst)


Nach meinem ersten HI bekam ich als erste "Mahlzeit" laukalte Wiener und etwas Ketchup, weil nix mehr anderes da war. Das Futter nach dem zweiten HI war so "gut", da hätten sie auch gleich Phenol direkt in die Pumpe spritzen können. Auf den Rehas und beim dritten HI wars gut. "Essen sie was sie wollen, aber nie viel!". Da hat es gepasst.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas
> Sehr ungewöhnliche Stücke, schön inszeniert mit der offenen Blende.
> Die ganze Feinheit und Formgebung deutet für mich darauf hin, dass sie für die Kollegen der rollenlosen Zunft konzipiert wurden. Das Lehrbuch sagt, das tropfenförmige Posen (größter Durchmesser des Körpers in der unteren Hälfte) für nur leichte Strömung und Wind/Wellen entworfen wurden, etwa Kanäle, die Stadtspree am Abend, oder vielleicht auch die Warnow? Die für Stippposen propperen Tragkräfte machen sie in solch wenig bewegten Gewässern für tiefes Wasser geeignte
> Der Knubbel an der grünen Pose könnte dazu dienen, die Pose mit staubfeinen Schroten so auszubleien, dass sie an diesem Knubbel "hängt"- daher auch der Hinweis auf Hebebisse.
> Der Paradiesvogel ganz unten im zweiten Bild erinnert mich sehr an die feinen Posen, mit denen die Holländer auf Zander angeln, auch da dienen die Verdickungen an der Antenne die Pose in bestimmten Positionen aufzuhängen, und den Verlauf kapriziöser Bisse genauer lesbar zu machen.
> Das sind aber nur Vermutungen bzw. WIssen vom Grünen Tisch und der Literatur, bestimmt wird ein Kundiger dieses Bild korrigieren, ich bin sehr gespannnt1
> hg
> Minimax



Danke! 
Von echten Stipposen hab ich nicht den blassesten Schimmer. 
Ich werd sie wohl einfach mit ner längeren beringten Rute im Nahbereich nutzen. Dafür hatte ich sie auch erworben.
Von Exner hab ich noch andere Posen (meist Waggler) mit Ausbalancier-Gnubbeln. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Andal

Stipposen kann man auch leidlich werfen. Problem ist dann eher, dass die speziellen Stipp Bleischemen gerne zu Tüddel neigen und das man sie auch weitere Entfernung einfach nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## Minimax

Exner mag ich auch gerne, neige aber entsprechend meiner Angelei eher den robusten Modellen zu. DIe haben übrigens auch einige Knicklichtposen, die nicht wie Kreuzungen aus Sylvesterraketen und grünen Bojen mit nem Fach für ne Flaschenpost (husthust, wenn die Herren Behr und Balzer bitte aufstehen würden?) aussehen.

Ausserdem sind Exnerposen generell ziemlich stabil, so zumindest mein Empfinden.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Stipposen kann man auch leidlich werfen. Problem ist dann eher, dass die speziellen Stipp Bleischemen gerne zu Tüddel neigen und das man sie auch weitere Entfernung einfach nicht mehr sieht.



Meistens angele ich mit der Matchrute (oder der Budget-Bolo) in Reichweite einer richtig langen Stippe. Also eher Rauspendeln der Montage als „Werfen”. 
Die Sichtbarkeit der Pose/Antenne hängt meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie vom Licht, dem Hintergrund, den Wellen ab.


Hier ist mal ein gutes Beispiel, zur Illustration dient die Swingtiprute:





Etwas mehr an Welle und Licht von der anderen Seite beeinflußt die Sichtbarkeit der Swingtip schon sehr deutlich.
Das grünliche Dingens ist ein Stonfo-Knicki-Adapter, der von einem vorherigen Ansitz noch an der Tip war.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Exner mag ich auch gerne, neige aber entsprechend meiner Angelei eher den robusten Modellen zu. DIe haben übrigens auch einige Knicklichtposen, die nicht wie Kreuzungen aus Sylvesterraketen und grünen Bojen mit nem Fach für ne Flaschenpost (husthust, wenn die Herren Behr und Balzer bitte aufstehen würden?) aussehen.
> 
> Ausserdem sind Exnerposen generell ziemlich stabil, so zumindest mein Empfinden.



Ich mag die Vielfalt der Exner-Modelle, habe allerdings auch einige blind im Webshop gekauft, die ich nicht erneut erstehen würde.
Und die Knicklichtposen - naja, ich hab da schon früher meine Meinung kundgetan (Nutzung nach Möglichkeit im Dunkeln aus rein ästhetischen Gründen).
Aber wirklich sehenswerte Knicklichtposen sind wohl rar, unabhängig vom Hersteller.


----------



## Andal

Mit Posen hatte ich auch nie viel am Hut. Die Schwimmer muss man nach einem Blick zur Seite "immer suchen". Die Rutenspitze ist immer an  der gleichen Stelle ... vorne am anderen Ende vom Griff. Bin halt der bevorzugte Grundfischer - nach dem Schlagerl sowieso.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Äusserst wirkungsvolle Vergleichsbilder- Genau das ist der Grund warum ich immer eine Gelbe Pol trage (wenn ich sie nicht verlegt habe, oder sie oben auf der Mütze sitzt, btw wo ist das verdammte Ding schon wieder?)
Im Gegensatz zu den Spinboys trage ich das Ding nicht, um in das Wasser zu sehen, sondern um die Reflexe der Oberfläche zu reduzieren, und das orange meiner ANtennen und Bibberspitzen hervorzuheben. Ne blöde gelbe Pol ist für meine Angelei so essentiell wie die Köderschleuder oder Arterienklemme, damit sieht das Wasser meist aus wie auf Bild 1.
Wilson schreibt in seinem Döbelbuch, man darf ruhig die Köder, den Kescher und alles mögliche daheim vergessen, aber niemals, niemals die Pol. Ich pflichte ihm bei.

Edit: Es gibt wirklich hübsche Knickiposen (Ok, der Rotter Waggler ist..ähm.. ästhetisch herausgefordert, aber ein Lammfrommer, verlässlicher Waggler. Ja, und hässlicher als der schwarze Hades.


----------



## Andal

Michael Schlögl hat mal sehr linikisch versucht zu erklären, warum er am liebsten rosa Gläser in seiner Brille hat. Herrlich posisch!


----------



## phirania

Muss dieses Jahr auch noch mal auf Döbel los.
Habe es nicht sehr oft zum Fluss geschafft.
Da sind schon richtige Brocken drin.
Habe im Winter gut gefangen auf Tulip Käsewürfel und Tauwurm.
Heilbutt Pellets waren auch der Renner.
Also der Winter ist immer eine Option.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Aber wirklich sehenswerte Knicklichtposen sind wohl rar, unabhängig vom Hersteller.



Hier sind zwei Modelle, eines von Exner, die ich nicht gänzlich abscheulich finde. Ich hab sie mir natürlich nicht wegen der Knickifähigkeit gekauft, sondern wegen ihrer Gestalt als mittlere Trottingposen und der großen, gut sichtbaren Antennen (die eben durch Knickis ersetzt werden könnten, warum auch immer)
Sorry fürs gruselige Photo
	

		
			
		

		
	









Andal schrieb:


> Michael Schlögl hat mal sehr linikisch versucht zu erklären, warum er am liebsten rosa Gläser in seiner Brille hat. Herrlich posisch!


Ich würde am liebsten den ganzen Tag über rosa Gläser tragen, das würde vieles erleichtern. Beim ANgeln aber muss es gelb sein für mich.


----------



## geomas

Ja, der Michael Schlögl ist sicher ein außergewöhnlich guter Angler. Aber die Poesie ist seine Sache nicht.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Muss dieses Jahr auch noch mal auf Döbel los.
> Habe es nicht sehr oft zum Fluss geschafft.
> Da sind schon richtige Brocken drin.
> Habe im Winter gut gefangen auf Tulip Käsewürfel und Tauwurm.
> Heilbutt Pellets waren auch der Renner.
> Also der Winter ist immer eine Option.


Seine ganzjährigkeit und der Rückgang der natürlichen Nahrung im Winter spielen einem Angler ja auch voll in die Hand!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, der Michael Schlögl ist sicher ein außergewöhnlich guter Angler. Aber die Poesie ist seine Sache nicht.


Posisch - nicht poetisch!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde am liebsten den ganzen Tag über rosa Gläser tragen, das würde vieles erleichtern. Beim ANgeln aber muss es gelb sein für mich.


Deswegen u.a. auch mein Faible fürs Grundangeln. Bis zur Spitze vor reicht mir das klare Glas grad so.


----------



## geomas

@Andal  - ja, ich habs auch so verstanden. 

@Minimax - siehste, die obere der von Dir gezeigten Posen hab ich auch, für die Bolorute gekauft. Diese wiederum hab ich bisher nur bei Tageslicht benutzt.
Aber die Zeit der dunklen Nachmittage ist ja nicht mehr fern. Und Du hast vollkommen Recht - häßlich ist sie nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> wenn ´s beim angeln geschieht, sollen alle sünden vergeben sein...



In Georgien sagt man, jeder Tag der Jagd wird von Gott nicht gezählt. Somit hätte sich die Schlemmerei neutralisiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Nach der anregenden Fließwasserposen-Diskussion hier mal zwei Posen, die ich bislang noch nicht benutzt habe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Körper der braunen Pose (Exner Super Bream) ist verschiebbar, oben ist eine Schnuröse angebracht.
> Die grüne Pose (Exner Rotter Bream)  ist mir von der Benutzung her weniger fremd - wie und wann würdet Ihr sie einsetzen?
> Die hat oben am Posenkörper eine Schnuröse. Bei beiden Posen wird die hervorragende Anzeige von Hebebissen beworben.
> 
> Der rote Teil der Antennen ist recht fein und nicht besonders lang, also keine Posen für große Entfernungen.
> Noch bin ich unsicher, wie ich die einsetzen werde. Vermutlich an tieferen (über 2m) und stehenden/ganz langsam fließenden Gewässern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die „Zigarre” ist von Middy (ähnelt dem fetten Premier-Waggler von Kochtopf), die Hungaricum-Pose ganz unten ist ein Waggler, der noch ausprobiert werden muß
> Die Kiele der beiden mittleren Posen sind wie die Posen selber laaang.




Also die obere braune ist doch ne super Allroundpose.
Mit ganz nach oben geschobenem Körper kann man dmit wunderbar im Fluss angeln und mit nach unten geschobenem Körper auch super im Teich/See - sogar als Liftpose. Ein klasse Modell wenn man nicht ständig umbauen will.

Die grüne ist eher eine Pose für langsamfließende Kanäle und Stillwasser, nicht strömungsgeeignet.

Die untere sieht aus wie die ungarischen Balaton Karpfenposen von vor 30 Jahren.

Toll für Stillwasser auf größere Entfernungen und als Liftpose.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Nach der anregenden Fließwasserposen-Diskussion hier mal zwei Posen, die ich bislang noch nicht benutzt habe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Körper der braunen Pose (Exner Super Bream) ist verschiebbar, oben ist eine Schnuröse angebracht.
> Die grüne Pose (Exner Rotter Bream)  ist mir von der Benutzung her weniger fremd - wie und wann würdet Ihr sie einsetzen?
> Die hat oben am Posenkörper eine Schnuröse. Bei beiden Posen wird die hervorragende Anzeige von Hebebissen beworben.
> 
> Der rote Teil der Antennen ist recht fein und nicht besonders lang, also keine Posen für große Entfernungen.
> Noch bin ich unsicher, wie ich die einsetzen werde. Vermutlich an tieferen (über 2m) und stehenden/ganz langsam fließenden Gewässern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die „Zigarre” ist von Middy (ähnelt dem fetten Premier-Waggler von Kochtopf), die Hungaricum-Pose ganz unten ist ein Waggler, der noch ausprobiert werden muß
> Die Kiele der beiden mittleren Posen sind wie die Posen selber laaang.


#Zigarre
In der aktuellen FuF ist ein längerer Artikel über Köfifischen auf Hecht, da wird die Zigarrenpose, lediglich über die Öse an der Schnur befestigt, im Fliessgewässer auf Hecht eingesetzt


----------



## phirania

Da gibt es heute ja wieder ein Jubelkindchen....
https://www.anglerboard.de/members/professor-tinca.40883/
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG.
Professor tinka
Auf ein gutes neues fischiges Jahr


----------



## geomas

Ein richtig gutes neues Jahr, Gesundheit und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser, lieber @Professor Tinca !
Danke für die vielen guten Tipps und Beiträge hier am Stammtisch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Prökovskaya! Immer zwei Handbreit Wasser im Fluss und viel Gesundheit unter reichlicher Beachtung von Koks und Nutten


----------



## Jason

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und Erfolg @Professor Tinca.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Professore - Alles Liebe und Gute..!
Auf dass Alles weiterhin gut für dich läuft..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch, lieber Ükelschwarm!

Anbei noch schnell zwei Schnappschüsse von meinem Geschenk, welches UPS gerade brachte.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Dann ist deine "alte" Invincible ja sozusagen überflüssig geworden...


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern waren wir mal wieder am Rhein, was bei dem aktuellen Wasserstand ne echte Qual war - eigentlich sind die wirklich guten Spots fast alle trocken.. .
Da mir mein Lieblingsanfänger aber ne neue Rute mitgebracht hat, konnte ich über die mageren Fänge an Barschen, Rotaugen und Grundeln leicht hinwegsehen.
Daiwa MH 330 120gr - sehr schöne Rute für einen Fuffi.
Da ich bisher nur Heavy Feeder und Picker besitze, schließ die schon eine tatsächlich vorhandene Lücke - hat man ja auch nicht oft..
Wirklich hübsch, sehr handlich und schön zu fischen - nicht so klobig und schwer wie meine 390cm Stöcke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Superpotente - musste was kompensieren Pröfpröf


----------



## Hering 58

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und Erfolg @Prof


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann ist deine "alte" Invincible ja sozusagen überflüssig geworden...




Neenee... diese ist längst nicht so stark.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Superpotente - musste was kompensieren Pröfpröf



Zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Andal

Alles Gute!


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neenee... diese ist längst nicht so stark.
> 
> 
> Schade - welche ist denn die Stärkere?


----------



## rhinefisher

Wie habe ich das denn jetzt gemacht..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na die Invincible!

Die Superpo ist nur einen winzigen Tick stärker als die Energhia XR Allround.


----------



## Kochtopf

Du hast deinen Kommentar zwischen [ QUOTE] und [ / QUOTE] geschrieben


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke euch!


----------



## rustaweli

Na dann mal alles Gute @Professor Tinca !
Schönes Present!


----------



## Andal

Die schönsten Geschenke macht man sich eh selber ... oder so!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neenee... diese ist längst nicht so stark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Glück nicht.



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Tricast

Alles Gute und auch weiterhin ein glückliches Händchen bei all Deinen Unternehmungen wünschen Dir lieber Prof.

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Na so was, unser @Professor Tinca hat Geburtstag, da Reih ich mich ein: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber Prof, viel Glück und viel Segen auf all Deinen Wegen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Prof


----------



## Andal

When the weather werd so greislich, dass du glaubst, du sterbst, dann wirds Herbst....

Darum habe ich mich mal vorsorglich mit noch ein paar Kleinteilen (Haken, Wirbel, Schnur und Blei) sowie einem kleinen Vorrat an Grundeln eingedeckt. Jetzt wird es wieder Zeit, die dunklen Abende auf die glasäugigen Zander zu nutzen. Wenn man die sehr zahlreichen Kleinzander der letzten Jahre mit ins Kalkül zieht, dann sollte das ein guter Herbst und Winter werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir alles  nur erdenklich Gute zum Wiegenfest, geschätzter Professore. Und auch von mir herzlichen Dank, für die vielen Beiträge, die mich, und sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen von uns weitergebracht haben. Ich freue mich bereits über den Deflorationsbericht Deiner neuen Bolo!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Freunde.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke euch, lieber Ükelschwarm!
> 
> Anbei noch schnell zwei Schnappschüsse von meinem Geschenk, welches UPS gerade brachte.....
> Anhang anzeigen 330830
> Anhang anzeigen 330831



Ich habe mal ein wenig im Netz gestöbert - das scheint ja ein ganz tolles Stöckchen zu sen...
Jetzt bin ich extremst auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt..


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zu der Geburtstagsbolo! 

Haben alle Deiner neuen Bolos 6 Meter Länge? Ist diese Länge für Dich der beste Kompromiß in Sachen Reichweite/Handling/Preis?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube ich habe mir gerade mein gutes Moramesser mit Teig versaut! Habe einen guten Schuss Oktopodensmoothie an einen Laib Weißbrot und der gleichen Menge Blauschimmelkäse und Leberwurst mit Rinderbrühpulver, knoblauchgranulat und _Hähnchenwürzsalz_ mit _Salz, Paprika und Curry. _Es werden 30ml auf 1000gr Boiliemix als Dosierung empfohlen, hier werden es wohl 50ml gewesen sein. Das Ergebnis war etwas zu schlotzig und wurde mit passiven Grundfutter als Mehlersatz zu einer vielversprechenden Konsistenz mit einem unfassbaren Gestank verarbeitet und, der Teufel weiss wie, lag mein Messer in der Pampe und es ist überall eingelaufen. Bürste und Seife konnten nur einen Teilerfolg verbuchen aber was mache ich wenn der Gestank bleibt?


----------



## Hering 58

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mir gerade mein gutes Moramesser mit Teig versaut! Habe einen guten Schuss Oktopodensmoothie an einen Laib Weißbrot und der gleichen Menge Blauschimmelkäse und Leberwurst mit Rinderbrühpulver, knoblauchgranulat und _Hähnchenwürzsalz_ mit _Salz, Paprika und Curry. _Es werden 30ml auf 1000gr Boiliemix als Dosierung empfohlen, hier werden es wohl 50ml gewesen sein. Das Ergebnis war etwas zu schlotzig und wurde mit passiven Grundfutter als Mehlersatz zu einer vielversprechenden Konsistenz mit einem unfassbaren Gestank verarbeitet und, der Teufel weiss wie, lag mein Messer in der Pampe und es ist überall eingelaufen. Bürste und Seife konnten nur einen Teilerfolg verbuchen aber was mache ich wenn der Gestank bleibt?


Neu Kaufen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mir gerade mein gutes Moramesser mit Teig versaut! Habe einen guten Schuss Oktopodensmoothie an einen Laib Weißbrot und der gleichen Menge Blauschimmelkäse und Leberwurst mit Rinderbrühpulver, knoblauchgranulat und _Hähnchenwürzsalz_ mit _Salz, Paprika und Curry. _Es werden 30ml auf 1000gr Boiliemix als Dosierung empfohlen, hier werden es wohl 50ml gewesen sein. Das Ergebnis war etwas zu schlotzig und wurde mit passiven Grundfutter als Mehlersatz zu einer vielversprechenden Konsistenz mit einem unfassbaren Gestank verarbeitet und, der Teufel weiss wie, lag mein Messer in der Pampe und es ist überall eingelaufen. Bürste und Seife konnten nur einen Teilerfolg verbuchen aber was mache ich wenn der Gestank bleibt?


Einen Weinkorken und etwas Zahncreme ... dann gehen die Flecken locker weg. Und gegen den Geruch hilft Kaffeepulver. Einfach in reichlich davon einlegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu der Geburtstagsbolo!
> 
> Haben alle Deiner neuen Bolos 6 Meter Länge? Ist diese Länge für Dich der beste Kompromiß in Sachen Reichweite/Handling/Preis?



Ja Georg, genau so ist es.
Reichweite und Handling sind universell am besten.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle keine Ahnung von Herzinfarkten. Das schlimmste ist Stress und der entsteht als negativer Stress auf mannigfache Weise. Vor allem auch durch "gesunde Ernährung" die man nicht immer mag. Sich dann zu kasteien, ist schlimmer, als alles andere. Da ist es viel besser, mal mit Genuss zwei köstlich knusprige Würstchen mit einem gesegnetem Appetit zu verspeisen!



Genau,ich hab ja da ein Gesundes Zwischenmass gefunden...
Von jedem etwas und nicht zu viel von Allem .
Mein Opa ist 103 Jahre geworden.
Jeden morgen 2 Wacholder getrunken und seine Zigarren  geraucht.
Und sonst immer gesund geblieben.


----------



## phirania

Solange nichts geschrieben hier,Alle beim angeln.?
ODER steht heute Einkaufen an.?


----------



## geomas

^ ich wunder mich auch. 

Naja, gleich gehts los zur Arbeit. Vielleicht klappts heute am späten Nachmittag noch mit ner kurzen Session am Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Solange nichts geschrieben hier,Alle beim angeln.?
> ODER steht heute Einkaufen an.?


Beim Angeln, @phirania: sitze gerade an meinem Lieblingsflüsschen mit der leichten Feederrute. Bislang gab es reichlich Güstern, Brassen und einen schönen Plötz.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter  ohh, das sieht nach nem perfekten Sonnabend aus! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Beim Angeln, @phirania: sitze gerade an meinem Lieblingsflüsschen mit der leichten Feederrute. Bislang gab es reichlich Güstern, Brassen und einen schönen Plötz.
> Anhang anzeigen 330850


Viel Glück und Spaß.Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

Gerade beim Angelzeug einräumen Sarah Jane mit der Harrier verpaart - wunderschöne Kombi! SJ wandert so samt wechselspitze und Zitterspitzen in den Quiver - jetzt ist sie tatsächlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter meinen Combos.


----------



## Andal

Es gibt ja kaum einen undankbareren Auftrag, als eine Angelrute so in einem Bild zu fotographieren, dass man alles erkennt und nicht 99% vom Hintergrund dominiert wird.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade beim Angelzeug einräumen Sarah Jane mit der Harrier verpaart  jetzt ist sie tatsächlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter meinen Combos.



Hört sich intiutiv superpassend an- was hast Du denn für ne Schnur drauf? 
AUch stilistisch ein schönes Paar- eine besondere Rolle für ein besonderes Stöckchen.

Und bei dem trüben Wetter hier würd ich gerne Auch mal meine Angelsachen sortieren, die häufigen EInsätze der letzten Tage haben vieles durcheinander gebracht, so dass ichs schon am Wasser spüre (Mal fehlen Stopper in der Weste, mal sind die BBs alle, Lieblingshaken werden rar, Aber in jeder Tassche, Fach und Box Schnurreste ihr kennt das.
Und überall Tiroler Hölzel. Ich angle vielleicht einmal im Jahr mit Hölzel, aber irgendwie materialisieren sie überall in meiner Weste- wo kommen die her? es ist ein Rätsel.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hört sich intiutiv superpassend an- was hast Du denn für ne Schnur drauf?
> AUch stilistisch ein schönes Paar- eine besondere Rolle für ein besonderes Stöckchen.
> 
> Und bei dem trüben Wetter hier würd ich gerne Auch mal meine Angelsachen sortieren, die häufigen EInsätze der letzten Tage haben vieles durcheinander gebracht, so dass ichs schon am Wasser spüre (Mal fehlen Stopper in der Weste, mal sind die BBs alle, Lieblingshaken werden rar, Aber in jeder Tassche, Fach und Box Schnurreste ihr kennt das.
> Und überall Tiroler Hölzel. Ich angle vielleicht einmal im Jahr mit Hölzel, aber irgendwie materialisieren sie überall in meiner Weste- wo kommen die her? es ist ein Rätsel.


Ich glaube da ja fest an eine Art der fortlaufenden Transformation. Wir kennen das ja von der Kleidung. Dunkle Herrensocken werden permanent weniger, während die Drahtkleiderbügel zunehmen. Die dunkle Herrensocke muss wohl so eine Art des Larvenstadiums des Drahtkleiderbügels sein!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich glaube da ja fest an eine Art der fortlaufenden Transformation. Wir kennen das ja von der Kleidung. Dunkle Herrensocken werden permanent weniger, während die Drahtkleiderbügel zunehmen. Die dunkle Herrensocke muss wohl so eine Art des Larvenstadiums des Drahtkleiderbügels sein!



Das-- das ist die Lösung. Ich beobachte das Drahtkleiderbügel-dunkle Socken Phänomen seit Jahren, konnte bisher aber nie die Verbindung herstellen. Jetzt wo Du es sagst, wird es sonnenklar.

Aber wie viel 1000fach komplexer sind die geheimen und wundersamen Zusammenhänge und Wechselspiele in der Biologie der Anglerischen Kleinteile, Nübsies, Posen, Bleie und Haken. Tief unter den luftigen Wipfeln des mächtigen Rutenwaldes, in den Schattigen Winkeln und Ecken von Taschen und Boxen spielen sich unbemerkt Dramen von Werden und Vergehen ab, Transformationen und Zeugungen: Und eines Tages hat man am Wasser zwar keine Ledger Beads mehr, aber dafür 28 Knicklichter am Mann.


----------



## Andal

Ich muss mir die möglichen Hintergründe dieser Metamorphosen mal von einem Isländer erklären lassen. Diese Nachfahren der Wikinger stehen ja den Anderswelten deutlich näher, als wir zivilisationsverwahrlosten Mitteleuropäer!


----------



## rutilus69

von mir natürlich auch noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Burzeltach @Professor Tinca


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ich gehe ja beinahe verbindlich davon aus, dass Zwerge, Trolle, Leprechauns, Borger u.s.w. ihre Fingerchen mit im Spiel haben!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe gerade mein Gerödel aufgeräumt. Scheint ein abenteuerliches Angeljahr gewesen sein. Dabei natürlich Vorräte verteilt, neusortiert und mit der festen Absicht die neue Ordnung beizubehalten eingepackt. Hält sicher 6 Min am Angelplatz.
Der Grund des taktischen Falteimers war btw "interessant" im Sinne von Lovecraft


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hört sich intiutiv superpassend an- was hast Du denn für ne Schnur drauf?
> AUch stilistisch ein schönes Paar- eine besondere Rolle für ein besonderes Stöckchen.
> 
> Und bei dem trüben Wetter hier würd ich gerne Auch mal meine Angelsachen sortieren, die häufigen EInsätze der letzten Tage haben vieles durcheinander gebracht, so dass ichs schon am Wasser spüre (Mal fehlen Stopper in der Weste, mal sind die BBs alle, Lieblingshaken werden rar, Aber in jeder Tassche, Fach und Box Schnurreste ihr kennt das.
> Und überall Tiroler Hölzel. Ich angle vielleicht einmal im Jahr mit Hölzel, aber irgendwie materialisieren sie überall in meiner Weste- wo kommen die her? es ist ein Rätsel.


20er - wird für die Rolle empfohlen und ist für Allround meines Erachtens sehr passend. Auf meine Pin kommt demnächst 14er oder gar 12er Schnur drauf, an der Matche erscheint mir 16er zu auftragend.
Btw hat mich die Silstar versaut, Sarah Jane lag vorhin in der Hand wie ein Flussprügel.
So verändern sich Ansprüche


----------



## Minimax

@Andal, ja aber sind all diese mythologischen Wesenheiten nicht doch nur Methaphern für natürliche Phänemene, die wir mit unserer Schulwissenschaft noch nicht erklären können?
Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel anschaue, was ein, zwei lose Vorfächer in meiner Tacklebox anrichten, auf welch unerklärliche Weise sie alle enthalten Gegenstände miteinander verbinden, verknoten und ohne Menschliches zutun ein mobileartiges Gebilde von fraktaler Komplexität entsteht, dann mag mir auch der Gedanke an tückische Gnome kommen- Vermutlich aber lässt sich das Gewirr ganz einfach mit Quantenphysik, Miniaturwurmlochereignissen und multidimensionalen Objektverschiebungen erklären.
Und selbst das verblasst neben den wirklich unerkärlichen Geschehnissen auf meinem Basteltisch. Was in dessen Sog gerät, taucht nie wieder, oder wenn dann in seltsam veränderter Form...

@Kochtopf 20er erscheint mir für die Kombo und den Zweck sehr angemessen.


----------



## Andal

Bereits als Pennäler war ich ein Mathematikhassender. So glaube ich auch gerne lieber an mystische Gründe, denn an komplizierte Berechnungen, die zwar vorgeben, alles zu erklären, sich mir jedoch nie erschließen werden. Es ist so ähnlich, wie mit dem Franzosentum beim Angeln. Ich lasse es gut sein und füge mich dem Unvermeidlichen - habe meinen Frieden und trete keinem, mir noch fremden Wesen, auf die Füsse. Tu dir ich nix, tust mir du nichts. Die schiedlich-friedliche Koexistenz ist sicher nicht der ungangbarste und schlechteste Weg.


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ich gehe ja beinahe verbindlich davon aus, dass Zwerge, Trolle, Leprechauns, Borger u.s.w. ihre Fingerchen mit im Spiel haben!



Hallo,

könnte auch an morphogenetischen Feldern liegen.
Allerdings glaube ich schon fast, dass wir einen Kobold im Hause haben - sind schon einige wirklich merkwürdige Sachen passiert.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich schon fast, dass wir einen Kobold im Hause haben - sind schon einige wirklich merkwürdige Sachen passiert.


​
Jedenfalls bin ich durch Zufall gerade auf die Ursache eines ganz diesseitigen Problems gestossen, nämlich dem gelegentlichen Auftreten von Motten in meinem Spiel- und Bastelzimmer: Ein prächtiger, aber selten genutzter Goldfasanbalg, der an der Pinnwand über dem Basteltisch hängt, ist offenbar Nukleus und Hochburg einer sehr vergnügten und aktiven Mottenkolonie geworden. 
Jetzt liegt das Ding nach ausschütteln in ner Tüte im Gefrierfach. Merke: Bindematerialien eignen sich nicht als offen stehende Deko. Immerhin hat eine rasche Prüfung ergeben, das meine kostbaren Hahnenbälge und anderes Federwerk clean sind- offenbar war der leckere, leicht erreichbare Fasan ein leichter zu erschliessender Weidegrund, den Göttern sei dank.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mir gerade mein gutes Moramesser mit Teig versaut! Habe einen guten Schuss Oktopodensmoothie an einen Laib Weißbrot und der gleichen Menge Blauschimmelkäse und Leberwurst mit Rinderbrühpulver, knoblauchgranulat und _Hähnchenwürzsalz_ mit _Salz, Paprika und Curry. _Es werden 30ml auf 1000gr Boiliemix als Dosierung empfohlen, hier werden es wohl 50ml gewesen sein. Das Ergebnis war etwas zu schlotzig und wurde mit passiven Grundfutter als Mehlersatz zu einer vielversprechenden Konsistenz mit einem unfassbaren Gestank verarbeitet und, der Teufel weiss wie, lag mein Messer in der Pampe und es ist überall eingelaufen. Bürste und Seife konnten nur einen Teilerfolg verbuchen aber was mache ich wenn der Gestank bleibt?



Wenn das Messer ne rostfreie Edelstahlklinge hat, leg es einfach in Essig ein. Ist es nicht rostfrei, hast danach halt ne schwarze Klinge, aber ohne Gestank und Siff.


----------



## phirania

Hier hat sich das Wetter auch von seiner besten Seite gezeigt.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die üblichen Rotaugen Brassen und Güster gab's auch wieder.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mir gerade mein gutes Moramesser mit Teig versaut! Habe einen guten Schuss Oktopodensmoothie an einen Laib Weißbrot und der gleichen Menge Blauschimmelkäse und Leberwurst mit Rinderbrühpulver, knoblauchgranulat und _Hähnchenwürzsalz_ mit _Salz, Paprika und Curry. _Es werden 30ml auf 1000gr Boiliemix als Dosierung empfohlen, hier werden es wohl 50ml gewesen sein. Das Ergebnis war etwas zu schlotzig und wurde mit passiven Grundfutter als Mehlersatz zu einer vielversprechenden Konsistenz mit einem unfassbaren Gestank verarbeitet und, der Teufel weiss wie, lag mein Messer in der Pampe und es ist überall eingelaufen. Bürste und Seife konnten nur einen Teilerfolg verbuchen aber was mache ich wenn der Gestank bleibt?





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Neu Kaufen.



Oder einfach mal weniger rumheulen- immerhin reden wir hier von kopffüßer-soße und Käse und nicht von Atommüll :-*

Alles gute nachträglich mon Signore Professore!!  Und viele dicke Fische im kommenden Jahr!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  Herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich und viel Erfolg und die passenden Fische mit deiner neue Bolo.

@Kochtopf Wenn du es noch nicht sauber bzw. geruchsneutral bekommen hast, empfehle ich dir es mit Salmiakgeist oder Ammoniakwasser zu versuchen. Eleminiert fast alle Gerüche und bringt Edelstahl wieder zum glänzen. Evtl. mit einem Fön dir dabei frische Luft zupusten lassen, Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch auch! 

Zur Bolo schreib ich in Kürze mal etwas, für alle die es interessiert.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Neu Kaufen.


Gleich so ein gutes Messer neu kaufen heißt aufgeben. Das ist keine Option. Ich denke mal, du hast genug Hinweise bekommen
@Kochtopf wie du es wieder auf Vordermann bekommst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Hier hat sich das Wetter auch von seiner besten Seite gezeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330855
> Anhang anzeigen 330856
> 
> Die üblichen Rotaugen Brassen und Güster gab's auch wieder.


Petri Kalle hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Gestern nach der Arbeit stand dann das erwartete Paket im Flur, und nach dem Auspacken war ich doch ein wenig enttäuscht. Eine als neu verkaufte Rute hat keinen Rollenfußabdruck im Kork, und kleine Lackfehlerchen sind auch vorhanden. An den kleinen Metallringen hängen teilweise noch Lacktropfen, sehr mystisch. Und das Spitzenteil ist bestimmt nicht ein Original, tippe auf eine Feederspitze 3oz Glasfaser aber vom Lack her schon älter. Ansonsten ist der optische Eindruck aber wunderschön Zauberstabmäßig. Dann habe ich meine 1880b mit @jason 1 seinen Bilder von der Sigma Wand 1880 verglichen und bis auf das b sind sie wohl identisch, beide sind durch ihre roten Zierstreifen als Modell 1 gekennzeichnet ( danach wurden die Streifen golden ). Nur der Griff ist anders,Vollkork gegen Teilkork. Danach habe ich mir noch zwei alte Browning-Spitzen passend geschliffen und wenn der Wettergott mitspielt, hoffe ich, sie diese Woche einzuweihen.


----------



## phirania

Viel Anfüttern war heute nicht...
Zuviel Luftgeschwader war unterwegs.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ : viel Erfolg für Deinen ersten Ansitz mit der Wand! 

@phirania : Petri zu Deiner bunten Friedfisch-Mischung!

@Kochtopf : schöne Combo, die 125M sieht gut aus an SJ. Für mich ist das Thema Rollenkauf erstmal durch (kein Harrier-Kauf geplant).

@Lajos1 : ahh, danke für die Erinnerung an die morphogenetischen Felder.


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ Schade das es nicht das ist, was du dir erhofft hast. Ich wünsche dir trotz allem viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Rute. Ist den
am Ende vom Handteil ein Schraubverschluss vorhanden?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Nein, ich konnte nichts finden, alles Kork,der ganze Griff, sogar von unten.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ : Hauptsache ist wohl, daß sich die Rute fischt wie ne Wand und da drücke ich Dir fest die Daumen.
Sehr gut erhaltene Original-Wands mit allen Spitzen sind wirklich sehr rar. Da hat unser Jason richtig Glück* gehabt.




*) das Glück der Tüchtigen eben!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : schöne Combo, die 125M sieht gut aus an SJ. Für mich ist das Thema Rollenkauf erstmal durch (kein Harrier-Kauf geplant).


Willst du auch keine Erfahrungsberichte mehr oder bist du grundsätzlich wohlwollend offen aber planst nur keinen Erwerb in nächster Zeit?


----------



## Jason

Da


geomas schrieb:


> @Hecht100+ : Hauptsache ist wohl, daß sich die Rute fischt wie ne Wand und da drücke ich Dir fest die Daumen.
> Sehr gut erhaltene Original-Wands mit allen Spitzen sind wirklich sehr rar. Da hat unser Jason richtig Glück* gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) das Glück der Tüchtigen eben!


Danke Geo


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Willst du auch keine Erfahrungsberichte mehr oder bist du grundsätzlich wohlwollend offen aber planst nur keinen Erwerb in nächster Zeit?



Ich hatte die 125m schon im Warenkorb, ehe Du sie bestellt hast. Dann aber wieder Zweifel bekommen und so ging es ne Weile vor und zurück (auch nach Deinem Erstbericht).
Momentan hab ich wirklich genug „leichte” Rollen und hab die mögliche Anschaffung einer zweiten Kapselrolle ins Jahr 2020 verschoben, falls überhaupt nötig (oder wenigstens begehrt).

Und Erfahrunsgberichte lesen wohl alle hier gerne - natürlich auch zu Rollen/Ruten, deren Anschaffung nicht direkt geplant ist. 
Deshalb schon mal prophylaktisch Danke! für Deinen Bericht, wie sich SJ und die Harrier zusammen an der Fulle gemacht haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin selber schon gespannt, wie sie sich schlagen werden aber ich bin guter Dinge. Jetzt habe ich, wie erwähnt, die Wechselspitze in den Quiver gepackt und fühle mich tatsächlich, in Verbindung mit der Matche samt China Pin für so gut wie alles, was in 'meinem' Flüsschen schwimmt gerüstet (auch wenn es bei Barben durchaus stressig werden dürfte)


----------



## geomas

Haha, ich wünsche Dir von Herzen einen heftigen Stresstest!


----------



## phirania

Heuer scheint es nicht so gutes Jagdtwetter zu werden.....
Himmel Grau in Grau und kalter Wind.
Brrr nicht mein Wetter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn du auf Hecht aus bist ist es doch ideal


----------



## phirania

Wäre eine Option,aber ich mutiere so langsam zum Schönwetter Angler 
Des weiteren bräuchte ich da eine Angelbegleitung..
Denn so alleine zieh ich nicht mehr los zurzeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Heute gegen einen Teil der besten Feederangler von Deutschland angetreten (Sensas Team 1 etc) und einen guten fünften Platz hingelegt. Als Ehrengabe konnte ich eine kleine Kiepe ganz nach meinem Geschmack ergattern. Ein guter Abschluss für das Jahr mit vielen Plätzen im vorderen Drittel!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Fantastic Fishing 
Glückwunsch dazu und viel Spass mit der neuen Kiepe. So wie du sie hälst hat sie ein passendes Gewicht für kurze Ansitze, schön leicht.


----------



## Jason

Na dann gratuliere ich dir mal @Fantastic Fishing. Eine klappbare Kiepe habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Klapp sie doch mal aus und zeig uns mal ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Die Sensas-Kiepe ist die wohl leichteste kleine Box auf dem Markt. Ich nutze ja momentan den Feeder-Chair von Behr (empfehlenswert, allerdings mit einer Schwäche). Sieht dann aufgebaut so aus:


----------



## phirania

Glückwunsch..
Schönes Teil.


----------



## Jason

@Fantastic Fishing Habe mal nach den Sensas-Kiepen gegoogelt. 
Die Preise sind schon heftig. Qualität hat halt auch seinen Preis. Da hast du aber wirklich einen guten Preis erzielt. Gratuliere

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Hallo zusammen,
gestern habe ich Heinz an einen ganz abgelegenen Angelplatz gebracht.
Da gibt es wohl kaum Angeldruck auf die Fische, ausser die Schwarzangler. Es kam uns schon einer entgegen.




Abbot und ich haben Heinz ganz in Ruhe gelassen und Ihn später wieder abgeholt. Zu Glück haben wir den Weg wieder gefunden.
Es gab mehrere kleine Fische und einen schönen Brassen.





Grüße von Susanne und Abbot an alle die uns schon persönlich kennen.


----------



## Jason

Hallo Susanne. Jetzt hast du mal in die Tasten gehauen. Viele Grüße zurück und danke für den Bericht. Petri Heil 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo Susanne, viele Grüße unbekannter Weise zurück und Grüße auch an Heinz. Schöne Fotos, hoffentlich hat er es genossen.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Tricast schrieb:


> _Da gibt es wohl kaum Angeldruck auf die Fische, ausser die Schwarzangler._ Es kam uns schon einer entgegen.



Woran erkennt man die?


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Sind das eigentlich Reine Metallösen auf deinen Spitzen von der 1880?


----------



## Minimax

Mensch @Fantastic Fishing,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur guten Platzierung bei starker Konkurrenz, und zu der schnuckeligen kleinen Kiepe, ich bin ja normalerweise ganz fernab dieser Dinge, aber die wirkt wirklich sehr kompakt und elegant, tres chic!

@Tricast Hallo Susanne, Danke für den Bericht und herzliche Grüße an Heinz,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

Glückwunsch zu der neuen Kiepe und der guten  Platzierung.Petri Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ An allen 3 Spitzen haben Metallringe. Habe mal ein Magnet drangehalten und siehe da, alle sind leicht anziehend.
Ich kenne mich da nicht besonders aus aber ich habe V2A Schrauben die sind auch leicht magnetisch im Gegensatz zu den
V4A Schrauben. Da ist nichts mit magnetisch.









Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Fantastic Fishing_ Petri, FF, auch von mir Glückwunsch zur tollen Platzierung. Wo genau habt ihr gefischt? 

@Tricast und @all: Euch allen ebenfalls ein herzliches Petri. War heute auch noch mal kurz an der Wümme. Ist kalt geworden, das Wasser. Gerade mal 11 Grad. Dazu jede Menge Strömungsdruck nach dem anhaltenden Regen der letzten Woche. Ein paar kleine Plötzen gab es trotzdem. Anbei noch ein Schnappschuss vom Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute gegen einen Teil der besten Feederangler von Deutschland angetreten (Sensas Team 1 etc)* und einen guten fünften Platz hingelegt*. Als Ehrengabe konnte ich eine kleine Kiepe ganz nach meinem Geschmack ergattern. Ein guter Abschluss für das Jahr mit vielen Plätzen im vorderen Drittel!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330897




Petri Heil @Fantastic Fishing 

PS:
Was haben die anderen vier Teilnehmer bekommen? 
(duckundweg.....)


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Tricast 

Petri Heil auch Heinz.

Danke für den Bericht, Susanne.


----------



## Tricast

Ich habe für den ersten Platz am 3.10. einen Gutschein über 35,-€ bekommen. Damit ist unser Köderkauf erst wieder einmal gesichert.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Fantastic Fishing
> 
> PS:
> Was haben die anderen vier Teilnehmer bekommen?
> (duckundweg.....)



Du kriegst ne Einladung fürs nächste Jahr, dann werde ich Fünfter von Sechs!


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## phirania

Hier war Regen und so um die 10
grad.
Es war aber auch sehr stürmisch.
Alles in allem kein Angelwetter.
Also wird der Angeltripp auf morgen verschoben in der Hoffnung das es besseres Wetter gibt.


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing : herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 5. Platz und dem Gewinn der Sensas-Box! 
Die sieht überraschend gut, klein und leicht aus (hatte mir die viel sperriger vorgestellt). 

@Tricast : Petri heil Heinz und danke für den Bericht, Susanne! Auf „Abbot” hört der kleine Vierbeiner mit Migrationshintergrund? 

@Wuemmehunter : ja, so langsam wirds frisch. Luft und Wasser. Petri heil. Das Release-Foto fetzt!

@jason 1 - die Spitzen der Wand sehen interessant aus, find ich. Sollten ganz gut sichtbar sein.
Dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich noch (vermutlich) supergrelle „Neon-Orange” Acrylfarbe der Firma Schmincke habe, die muß noch ausprobiert werden an Posen, Swing- oder Quivertips.


----------



## Andal

Eine gute Möglichkeit für solche grellen Nachlackierungen sind Nagellacke auf der Unterlage einer weissen Lackierung von 2k Rutenlack und weissem Pigment. Wenn das mal augehärtet ist, gibt es die perfekte und vor allem nagellackentfernerfeste Basis. Hohe Leuchtkraft der Farben und immer wieder leicht wechselbar.


----------



## geomas

#knoten

James Robbins, der jetzt für Cadence Fishing UK Produktmanager ist und früher für Shakespeare/Pure Fishing gearbeitet hat, hat mehrfach in alten und neuen YT-Videos den Figure-of-Eight-Knoten zum Verbinden von Hauptschnur und Vorfach erwähnt. 
Hab diesen Knoten, den ich eher als Schlaufenknoten kannte, mal am Schreibtisch ausprobiert - scheint insbesondere mit relativ dünnem Material gut zu funktionieren. 
Man erhält einen winzigen Knoten von (offenbar) guter Tragkraft. 
Der Nachteil liegt auf der Hand: Hauptschnur und Vorfach sind fest miteinander verbunden - schneller Vorfachwechsel geht nur übers Neuknüpfen.

Da ich in letzter Zeit Haken gerne direkt am Wasser ans Vorfach binde, werd ich diese Herangehensweise mal probieren. 


Wie haltet Ihr es - wie verbindet Ihr Vorfach und Hauptschnur? Wirbel, Schlaufe zu Schlaufe, nutzt Ihr vielleicht Quickchange-Beads?


----------



## Andal

Eigentlich immer per zwischengeschaltenem Wirbel. Da ich relativ häufig Vorfächer mit der gleichen Tragkraft, wie die Hauptschnüre verwende, "reguliere" ich dann die reale Tragkraft über die einzelnen Knoten - den schwächsten (Clinchknoten) am Haken selbst. Wenn es reisst, dann so, dass möglichst wenig Rig im Fisch bleibt.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Eigentlich immer per zwischengeschaltenem Wirbel. Da ich relativ häufig Vorfächer mit der gleichen Tragkraft, wie die Hauptschnüre verwende, "reguliere" ich dann die reale Tragkraft über die einzelnen Knoten - den schwächsten (Clinchknoten) am Haken selbst. Wenn es reisst, dann so, dass möglichst wenig Rig im Fisch bleibt.



Klar, einige Montagen lassen sich praktisch nicht „direkt” knüpfen. 

Für Schnur dicker als 0,20 werd ich wohl bei Schlaufe zu Schlaufe oder anderen Verbindungsmöglichkeiten bleiben. Und Durchbinden ist ja auch ne Option.


----------



## Andal

Aus dem Bereich Fliegenfischen gibt es ja eine ganze Reihe sehr haltbarer Knoten, um das Tippet ans Vorfach zu binden. Die kann man auch bei konventionellen Fischen gut anwenden. Dreifacher Chirurgenknoten, Uni-zu-Uni Knoten und so weiter.


----------



## geomas

Alles aus dem Fliegensektor ist ja „Chinesisch” für mich. Vielleicht beschäftige ich mich später mal damit. 
Gut möglich ist auch, daß ich einige Knoten unter anderem Namen kenne.

Gute Nachrichten übrigens von den kleinen Flüssen im Umland: so langsam steigt der Pegel wieder in Richtung Normal.
Vielleicht klappts doch noch in diesem Jahr mit der Bach- oder Flüßchen-Angelei.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #knoten
> Wie haltet Ihr es - wie verbindet Ihr Vorfach und Hauptschnur? Wirbel, Schlaufe zu Schlaufe, nutzt Ihr vielleicht Quickchange-Beads?



Beim Posenangeln und leichten Grundangeln -also bei Hauptschnüren unter 0,18er- binde ich so gut wie immer durch. Das macht ca. 80% meiner Angelei aus.  Wird es schwerer, und die Hauptschnur geht in den 20+ Bereich kommt ein Wirbel mit Achtung, schockierend: Karabiner/Snap dran. Und dann auch gerne mal ein Fertigvorfach (Doppelschock)


----------



## Andal

Das Geschlackere beim Wurf mit Karabinerwirbeln kann man ja leicht mit einem Stückchen Tube (Fahrradventilgummi) ausschalten. Bei gröberen Raubfischmontagen mache ich das so.


----------



## geomas

^^ interessant! Der Professore nutzt ja auch gerne Fertigvorfächer.

Mein Grund fürs Verwenden von Vorfächern ist, daß ich gerne robustes Material für die Hauptschnur nehme und fürs Vorfach dann was klares (in letzter Zeit fast immer Drennan X-Tough) von minimal geringerer Tragkraft, aber deutlich geringerem Durchmesser (so die Theorie).
Die supersimple Dorfteichmontage (festes Paternoster aus der Schlaufe geschnitten für die Swingtip) ist durchgebunden.




PS: Fertigvorfächer hab ich gerne ein paar für den Fall der Fälle (ganz klamme Finger...) dabei.


----------



## Minimax

@Andal bez. Ventilgummis: Coole Sache, genau daran dachte ich auch einmal, war aber natürlich zu faul f+r die Umsetzung. EIn Nachteil all der schicken neuen Nübsies und Beads als Hauptschnur Vorfach Verbinder ist übrigens für mich der fehlende Wirbel.

Hashtag Fliegenvorfächer: Ich habe das Tippet wenn genügend Zeit und Ruhe vorhanden ist immer mit dem doppelten Grinner angeknüpft, unter Feldbedingungen und wenn die steigenden Forellen meine Finger vor Aufregung Zittern liessen, meist einfach einen 3-4fachen Wasserknoten. Von Pitzenbauer Ringen halte ich Garnichts, aber vielleicht wären DIe was für die Leichte Grund/Posenangelei?


----------



## Andal

Die feinen Pitzenbauerringerl benütze ich gerne  bei ganz leichten Picker Montagen für den Bleiseitenarm.


----------



## geomas

Die Verwendung der Ringe für die Bleiseitenarm-Montage kenne ich bislang nur aus der Literatur. Welche Vorteile bekommt man damit?


----------



## Andal

Klein, leicht, simpel... und wenn man einen Gummistopper benützt, kann man die durchgebundene Montage beliebig einstellen.


----------



## geomas

Danke! Ich dachte an die Montage, wo man Hauptschnur, Vorfach und Bleiseitenarm an einen winzigen Ring knotet (hab den Kluwe-Yorck gerade verlegt, da war das sicher drin).


----------



## Andal

Ich habe das Ringerl frei gleitend auf der Hauptschnur. Daran dann der hauchfeine Bleiseitenarm - 10er Mono für die Schrote. Der Rest ist durchgabunden. Wenn es Hänger gibt, dann ist der Verlust minimal.

Bei allem an dem Ring hängend sehe ich nur einen Quell für endlosen Tüddel.


----------



## Kochtopf

#Gretchenfrage

Jungs, das ist euer Ernst? Da wechsle ich 2018 zum selber knüppern nach monatelangem Propagandafeuerwerk im Ükel über die Vorteile und jetzt kommt ihr mit Fertigvorfächern um die Ecke?! Nous sommes chokée!

Wenn es mal ganz fein werden oder schnell gehen muss nutze ich VFV auch  das war in diesem Jahre allerdings einmal der Fall oder so. Ansonsten kann ich fast alles abbilden. 30er, 20er, 16er, 12er Schnur, 2er bis 16er Haken - gibt da ehrlich gesagt nicht viel in meiner Angelei was sich damit nicht darstellen lässt. Ich verbinde meist über Wirbel, gerne auch die mit einem auf dem Öhr laufenden Ring, das erleichtert ein natürlicheres Spiel des Köders in der Strömung, ansonsten bin ich auch vor kleinen Karabinern am Wirbel nicht fies, aber bei einem großen Teil meiner Angelei binde ich tatsächlich durch


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ interessant! Der Professore nutzt ja auch gerne Fertigvorfächer.



Solange es meine gewünschte Hakengröße an der gewünschten Vorfachstärke gibt, ja.
Und das ist bei der Auswahl heute fast immer der Fall - im Gegensatz zu früher.

Damals hab ich immer selbst gebunden aber das spare ich mir wenn möglich. Ist einfacher und geht schneller am Wasser.

Als Verbinder benutze ich seit letztem Jahr sehr gern hooklength swivel an der Bolo.
An der Feeder die fertige Korum running rig Variante.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab schon die zweite Nacht Frost hier.

Ist es bei euch auch schon so kalt?


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab schon die zweite Nacht Frost hier.
> 
> Ist es bei euch auch schon so kalt?


Kalt ist es erst, wenn dein Navi Russisch spricht !


----------



## Kochtopf

Hier waren es heute morgen 2°C, in der Stadt 4,5°C, dauert also noch ein wenig bis zum kratzen


----------



## Hecht100+

Beim Blick aus dem Fenster, das schwarze Cabrioverdeck meines Nachbarn ist weiß. muß also kalt gewesen sein letzte Nacht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solange es meine gewünschte Hakengröße an der gewünschten Vorfachstärke gibt, ja.
> Und das ist bei der Auswahl heute fast immer der Fall - im Gegensatz zu früher.
> 
> Damals hab ich immer selbst gebunden aber das spare ich mir wenn möglich. Ist einfacher und geht schneller am Wasser.
> 
> Als Verbinder benutze ich seit letztem Jahr sehr gern hooklength swivel an der Bolo.
> An der Feeder die fertige Korum running rig Variante.


----------



## Hecht100+

Zitat von @geomas 
^^ interessant! Der Professore nutzt ja auch gerne Fertigvorfächer.

Bis auf spezielle Karpfenvorfächer  und Ultra lange Vorfächer habe ich auch nur passende Hakenbriefchen im Koffer. 16er oder 20er Haken, bei meinen Augen, ich glaub ich würde dann gar nicht zum Angeln kommen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Beim Feedern bevorzuge ich Fertigvorfächer ( am liebsten die von Gamakatsu). Als Verbindung im großen Fluss nutze ich wie der Professor das Korum Running rig, im kleinen Fluss Schlaufe ich das Vorfach auf die Hauptschnur, wo es am Unternehmen Ende von einem Knoten gebremst wird. Beim Trotten und Ledgern binde ich die Haken grundsätzlich an die Hauptschnur. 

@bevorstehender Winter: Bei und gab es heute Morgen leichten Bodenfrost.


----------



## geomas

@alle     Danke.

Für die  Korum Running Rig Lösung hab ich bislang nicht „schwer” genug gefeedert.
Bei Schlaufe zu Schlaufe hab ich es öfters erlebt, daß sich das Vorfach schlecht „aushaken” ließ.

Die „Hooklength Swivel” gibts ja auch in winzigen Größen, die kamen zuletzt öfters zum Einsatz.

Letztlich macht für mich die Friemelei und Tüftelei ja auch den Reiz des Angelns aus, deshalb seh ich da genauer hin, wenn erfahrene Angler diese oder jene Knoten nutzen. Denn die sind ja nun nicht „werbetauglich”.

Der erwähnte Achterknoten zum Schnurverbinden wurde von einem Matchangler mit jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung vorgestellt, so was find ich spannend.


#winter
Bodenfrost in direkter Nähe konnte ich noch nicht entdecken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So nun erstmal ein paar Worte zur neuen Bolo weil gerade Zeit dafür ist und ja zumindestens ein Boardie Interesse daran hat. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330830
> Anhang anzeigen 330831





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Maver Superpotete ist nur einen winzigen Tick stärker als die Energhia XR Allround.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig im Netz gestöbert - das scheint ja ein ganz tolles Stöckchen zu sen...
> Jetzt bin ich extremst auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt..





Der Hersteller gibt die Schnurstärken von bis zu 0,25mm MONO für diese Bolo an und wirbt mit ihrer Barben- und Karpfentauglichkeit.
Gut, das ist wohl eher ein theoretischer Wert.
Ich selbt würde Schnurstärken von 0,18 - 0,22mm Mainline mit entsprechenden 0,16 - 0,20mm Vorfächern verwenden und empfehlen.

_*Nun erstmal zur Maver Superpotente MX 6m.*_

Die Rute ist 5,70m lang(nicht wundern, ist normal dass 6m Bolo keine 6m lang sind und 7m Bolos keine 7m) und wiegt 230 Gramm.

Die Rute selbst ist schnell, steif und sehr leicht!
Sie liegt super in der Hand und man merkt sofort dass man ein echten High End Formel 1 Boliden vor sich hat!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Foto dazu


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - danke für den Vergleich!
Momentan seh ich die Bolo-Angelei nicht als „meine Zukunft”, aber dies kann sich ja ändern.
Bei den Match-Produkten von Maver gibts auch einige interessante Teile (speziell Ruten). 
Ich hatte mich ja neulich im Marktsegmet der längeren Steckruten umgesehen und da hat Maver Match Feines.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nachtrag zum Wochenende, das erste Mal die 4,50 Black Star ans Wasser gebracht zu Köderfischstippen. Schade, das man sie nicht schon Jahrzehnte früher besessen hat, der Tip von @Bimmelrudi war einfach 'Spitze'. Danach mußte leider eine Rotfeder als Köderfisch dran glauben, der Rest schwimmt wieder im See. Und die Kollegen von der Raubfischfront fanden den frischen Köder auch nicht zu fressen gut. Umsonst gestorben.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> #knoten
> 
> James Robbins, der jetzt für Cadence Fishing UK Produktmanager ist und früher für Shakespeare/Pure Fishing gearbeitet hat, hat mehrfach in alten und neuen YT-Videos den Figure-of-Eight-Knoten zum Verbinden von Hauptschnur und Vorfach erwähnt.
> Hab diesen Knoten, den ich eher als Schlaufenknoten kannte, mal am Schreibtisch ausprobiert - scheint insbesondere mit relativ dünnem Material gut zu funktionieren.
> Man erhält einen winzigen Knoten von (offenbar) guter Tragkraft.
> Der Nachteil liegt auf der Hand: Hauptschnur und Vorfach sind fest miteinander verbunden - schneller Vorfachwechsel geht nur übers Neuknüpfen.
> 
> Da ich in letzter Zeit Haken gerne direkt am Wasser ans Vorfach binde, werd ich diese Herangehensweise mal probieren.
> 
> 
> Wie haltet Ihr es - wie verbindet Ihr Vorfach und Hauptschnur? Wirbel, Schlaufe zu Schlaufe, nutzt Ihr vielleicht Quickchange-Beads?



Für kurze Distanzen in Ufernähe nehme ich einen Wirbelkarabiner, für weitere Würfe einen Quick-Change-Bead (Schlackert nicht so beim Wurf). Hab halt immer gerne einen Wirbel in der Montage wegen Schnurdrall. Und bei uns ist die Chance auf einen Karpfen recht gut, von daher Wirbel ist dabei


----------



## Andal

Grad Maden, Mais, oder irgendwelche Soft Hooker propellern ja beim Einholen gerne "wie die Sau". Da ist so ein kleiner Wirbel ganz sicher nicht vom G'raffl!


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+  - Petri und schön, daß die BlackStar sich so gut gemacht hat!

@Racklinger : danke! Das Thema Schnurdrall muß ich noch mal bei Gelegenheit aufgreifen.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute, nachdem ein Nachmittagstermin kurzfristig ausgefallen ist, noch mal am Wasser. 







Das erste, was ich am Fluß nebenan sah, war ein offenbar von irgendwelchen Gumbys umgeknickter Baum.

Belly-Boat-Kapitäne sieht man im Herbst fast jeden Tag. Ob sie was gefangen haben konnte ich nicht sehen.
War mit Rute, Kescher, Tasche leicht unterwegs. Der Feeder-Chair blieb zu Hause. Geangelt hab ich mit Maden und Castern, lose gefüttert ebenfalls damit.
Leider hatte ich das Katapult vergessen, was die Fütterungsreichweite deutlich eingeschränkt hat.

Die neue Rute hat sich gut gemacht, leider konnte sie nicht zeigen, wie sie sich im Drill verhält - es biß nix, kein Zupfer, keine Genuckel an den Maden. Nichts.
Meine Theorie dazu: es geht wieder los, daß die Fische in Ufernähe erst in der Dämmerung beißen. Die Überprüfung der Theorie in der Praxis steht noch an.

War immerhin ein sehr schöner sonniger Nachmittag, konnte sogar die dicke Thermojacke ablegen.





Griff und Rollenhalter der Rute gefallen mir richtig gut. Die Rute liegt gut in der Hand.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Bilder, Georg.

Beim nächsten Versuch wird es schon klappen mit der neuen Rute und falls doch nicht, nimm zur Sicherheit noch ne alte Rute mit.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein kurzer netter Bericht und schöne Bilder, geomas


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Das erste, was ich am Fluß nebenan sah, war ein offenbar von irgendwelchen Gumbys umgeknickter Baum.


Schade um den Baum. Alles Schwachmaten. Ich schließe mich dem Professor an. Sehr schöne Bilder. Schade, dass du deinen Angelausflug als Schneider beenden musstest. Nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag. Aber wie ich dich kenne, wirst du deine Theorie in die Praxis umwandeln. 
@Professor Tinca Viel Spaß beim einweihen deiner neuen Bolorute. Ich selber habe keine Erfahrung mit den langen Ruten.
@Hecht100+ Petri und danke für die Bilder. Das Wetter hat wohl bei allen mitgespielt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke. Daß ich Schneider blieb ist nicht so wild - war trotzdem ein schöner Nachmittag, viel frische Luft und dazu die Sonne im Nacken.
Das Absingen der Französischen Nationalhymne auf dem Rückweg vergaß ich - pardon.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Das Absingen der Französischen Nationalhymne auf dem Rückweg vergaß ich - pardon.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs.
Schade @geomas, das du die neue Kombi nur passiv einweihen konntest- so ist es ja häufig mit neuem Tackle. Und es scheint ja ein wunderbarer goldener kleiner Herbstansitz, und das dürfte auch für @Hecht100+ gelten 

Von mir gibt´s anglerisch wenig zu berichten, meine Tackleordnungsaktion ging natürlich im Keim unter. Macht nichts, wenn wieder irgendwas fehlt am Wasser muss ich halt improvisieren, obwohl ich zuhause an jeden Schrank und schublade ein "Lawinengefahr- Vorsichtig öffnen und rasch zur Seite Treten" Aufkleber machen könnte.
Trotzdem gabs wunderbare Naturerlebnisse, denn das lange Wochendende war für Quality Time mit Mrs. Minimax reserviert. Also haben wir uns ein Beispiel an @MS aus G genommen, so dass es am Freitag und Sonntag in die Pilze ging.

Ich muss sagen, wir haben gut gefunden, und konnten jeweils unsere Körbchen voll machen und entsprechend schlemmen. Maronen waren nicht üppig vorhanden, aber noch Jung und fast immer makellos- und niemals haben wir so gut Kruse Glucken gefunden wie am Freitag, bestimmt die Hälfte der Ausbeute, übrigens mein Lieblingspilz. Wahnsinn. Sonntags liefs etwas weniger gut, und die Wälder waren natürlich voller Pilzsammler- und es blieb bei einer Handvoll Klassiker aus dem Wald, als ich vorschlug nochmal die Wiesen um mein Flüsschen zu inspizieren- und nach etwa einer halben Stunde hatten wir etwa eine Tonne leckerer Egerlinge und den größten Parasolpilz der Welt- ich schlug vor, dass wir ihn stehenlassen, und in Zukunft unter seinem Schirm schlumpfmässig in den WIesen leben, aber die Missus hat ihn mit einigen beherzten Axtschlägen gefällt und lecker Schnitzel daraus gebraten, im Nachhinein die bessere Entscheidung. 

Bei der Gelegenheit konnte ich sehen, das mein Flüsschen nun endlich wieder Wasser, Kraft und die richtige Farbe hat, und freue mich darauf, so bald wie möglich meine alten, vertrauenswürdigen Swims zu reaktivieren, die in den letzten Monaten für die Fischlis total uncool waren.
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs.
> Schade @geomas, das du die neue Kombi nur passiv einweihen konntest- so ist es ja häufig mit neuem Tackle. Und es scheint ja ein wunderbarer goldener kleiner Herbstansitz, und das dürfte auch für @Hecht100+ gelten
> 
> Von mir gibt´s anglerisch wenig zu berichten, meine Tackleordnungsaktion ging natürlich im Keim unter. Macht nichts, wenn wieder irgendwas fehlt am Wasser muss ich halt improvisieren, obwohl ich zuhause an jeden Schrank und schublade ein "Lawinengefahr- Vorsichtig öffnen und rasch zur Seite Treten" Aufkleber machen könnte.
> Trotzdem gabs wunderbare Naturerlebnisse, denn das lange Wochendende war für Quality Time mit Mrs. Minimax reserviert. Also haben wir uns ein Beispiel an @MS aus G genommen, so dass es am Freitag und Sonntag in die Pilze ging.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, wir haben gut gefunden, und konnten jeweils unsere Körbchen voll machen und entsprechend schlemmen. Maronen waren nicht üppig vorhanden, aber noch Jung und fast immer makellos- und niemals haben wir so gut Kruse Glucken gefunden wie am Freitag, bestimmt die Hälfte der Ausbeute, übrigens mein Lieblingspilz. Wahnsinn. Sonntags liefs etwas weniger gut, und die Wälder waren natürlich voller Pilzsammler- und es blieb bei einer Handvoll Klassiker aus dem Wald, als ich vorschlug nochmal die Wiesen um mein Flüsschen zu inspizieren- und nach etwa einer halben Stunde hatten wir etwa eine Tonne leckerer Egerlinge und den größten Parasolpilz der Welt- ich schlug vor, dass wir ihn stehenlassen, und in Zukunft unter seinem Schirm schlumpfmässig in den WIesen leben, aber die Missus hat ihn mit einigen beherzten Axtschlägen gefällt und lecker Schnitzel daraus gebraten, im Nachhinein die bessere Entscheidung.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit konnte ich sehen, das mein Flüsschen nun endlich wieder Wasser, Kraft und die richtige Farbe hat, und freue mich darauf, so bald wie möglich meine alten, vertrauenswürdigen Swims zu reaktivieren, die in den letzten Monaten für die Fischlis total uncool waren.
> herzlich,
> Minimax


Kurz und bündig: Der Minimax ist ein Jäger und Sammler.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig: Der Minimax ist ein Jäger und Sammler.


 
Sind wir das nicht alle, Schreiber eingeschlossen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig: Der Minimax ist ein Jäger und Sammler.


Westfale eben 
Aber Spaß beiseite: in die Pilze zu gehen scheint einen ganz ähnlichen Nerv zum Schwingen zu bringen wie die Angelei.
Leider habe ich keinerlei Ahnung in der Pilz Bestimmung und muss von übelgelaunten älteren Aussiedlern durch den Wald gescheucht werden um sicher Beute zu machen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Westfale eben
> Aber Spaß beiseite: in die Pilze zu gehen scheint einen ganz ähnlichen Nerv zum Schwingen zu bringen wie die Angelei.


Es ist der Rhythmus, wo man immer mit muss. Wobei ich hier nie gehe. Ausschließlich in der angeborenen Heimat und im Gebirge.


----------



## Minimax

Die Missus ist die Pilzprinzessin, ich nur Novize. Sie macht den intuitiven Teil, ich stolpere nutzlos durchs Unterholz, kann aber meine 5-8 Leckerpilze sicher erkennen. Die Champignonbestimmung war mein Beitrag. Mal sehen, wenn wir im Laufe der Woche nicht unsere Lebern als blutigen Schleim ausscheiden, hatte ich recht.


----------



## geomas

Na, bei den Champignons ist das Danebengreifen ja auch besonders wirkungsvoll.


----------



## Andal

Darum lasse ich die von Haus aus stehen. Steinpilze, Reherl, Maronen..... recht viel mehr nehme ich nicht mit.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Na, bei den Champignons ist das Danebengreifen ja auch besonders wirkungsvoll.



Wenn schon, denn schon. Bei denen heissts nicht ein paar Stunden aufm, Pott, sondern den Hauptgewinn. Dringend Tatverdächtige sind bei uns in den Wiesen und Wäldern keine Seltenheit. Ich halte immer ein, wenn ich ein gutes Exemplar sehe, und betrachte es genau: Ein kleines ephemeres Gewächs das nächste Woche vergangen sein wird: so tödlich wie ein Starkstromkabel, oder ein Wasserfall oder ein ungesichertes Schiesseisen. Faszinierend.
Ich Schätze, schon eine Libelle oder ein Sonnenstrahl auf Moos im dunstigen Morgenwald flößt Respekt vor der Natur und der Schöpfung ein, aber der Knollenbätterpilz macht es einen tick persönlicher...


----------



## geomas

#tackleordnung

Da muß ich mir auch noch was austüfteln. Die Ordnung im Depot ist die eine Sache, die Selektion einer griffbereiten, sowohl gut sortierten als auch von der Menge „tragbaren” Auswahl für die Angeltasche eine andere.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #tackleordnung
> 
> Da muß ich mir auch noch was austüfteln. Die Ordnung im Depot ist die eine Sache, die Selektion einer griffbereiten, sowohl gut sortierten als auch von der Menge „tragbaren” Auswahl für die Angeltasche eine andere.


Sag bitte Bescheid, wenn du den gordischen Knoten gelöst hast, ich probiere es dann auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn ich es schaffe, die Posenauswahl zu beschränken bin ich für meine Verhältnisse nahe dran. Rucksack mit Ködern, Nubbsies und Verpflegung, Rest im Quiver - immer mindestens eine Hand frei, saß neulich auf der Abhakmatte, war völlig ok und hat mich sehr mobil gemacht


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #tackleordnung
> 
> Da muß ich mir auch noch was austüfteln. Die Ordnung im Depot ist die eine Sache, die Selektion einer griffbereiten, sowohl gut sortierten als auch von der Menge „tragbaren” Auswahl für die Angeltasche eine andere.



Wenn wir das Einsatzzeugs sehen ists ja eigentlich nicht so problematisch, grade für uns, die ihr Hausgewässer oder immer dieselben Geässertypen/Zielfische bearbeiten. Da muss einfach nur das Verbrauchsmaterial in Taschen, Boxen, Westen nachgefüllt werden. Ich glaube, kann mich aber irren, dass das Chaos entsteht, wenn wir neues/anderes ausprobieren- und plötzlich ist alles voller Hölzl, Knickis und Drillingen...


----------



## geomas

Hat jemand hier Interesse an Stipp-Posen? Sind einfache, leichte Modelle von 0,5 - 1,25g.
Gegen Portokosten abzugeben.






Schlechtes, schnelles Bild - abzugeben sind 8 von jeder Sorte.


----------



## Minimax

Wow, Geo, hast den falschen Laster geplündert?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Wow, Geo, hast den falschen Laster geplündert?



Ich hab die vor etwa 5-10 (?) Jahren mal günstig ersteigert und seitdem kaum mal Köfis gestippt.


----------



## geomas

Was sich bislang übrigens ganz gut macht sind die Federtaschen aus so ner Art Hartschaum zum Transport einer kleinen Auswahl kurzer Posen.
Die Etuis schützen gut, sehen trotz fragwürdiger Gestaltung besser aus als die typischen Plastikboxen oder -röhren und wären, füllte man sie mit Bedacht, auch beschränkend im guten Sinne.










Ich hab die Dinger als Frustkauf bei den Amazonen bestellt. 
Vielleicht findet man ähnliche Mäppchen auch bei Ali oder im Schreibwarenladen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Mäppchen ist schon sehr fesch, ich bin stand jetzt mit dem Posenrohr in dem die Premier Posen versandt wurden zufrieden - ich habe es nur viel zu voll gepackt -.- aber bislang keine Muße zum sortieren gehabt


----------



## Tricast

Als angehender Klapphocker-Angler muß ich mir auch überlegen was und wie ich mein Gerödel sortiere. Jedenfalls schleppe ich viel zu viel mit mir rum. Die Kiepe ist voll bis zum Rand. Feedersachen, Posen und jede Menge Kleinteile die keiner wirklich braucht. Und dann noch die ganzen Lockstoffe und Boilies in der großen Tasche. Habe jedenfalls mein Gerödel im Wohnzimmer verteilt und versuche mal Ordnung zu schaffen und auszumisten. Bin mehr als gespannt ob mir das gelingen wird. Jedenfalls sind die kleinen Etuies von Geo schon mal eine gute Anregung. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine kleine Box für die Kleinteile dann könnte das was werden.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tricast um welche Kleinteile geht es dir? Ich habe so ne ganz einfache (bspw. https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-kleinteilebox-mit-26-faechern gibt es aber sicher billiger) und ich weiss - wenn ich die mit habe bin ich angelfähig. 2-3 verschieden große Wirbel, ebenso Karabiner, Posenadapter, Gummi- und Glasperlen, Knicklichter, Stopper, no knot, Madenclips, ein paar Haken als eiserne Reserve, ein paar running rigs.... und fertig ist die Laube. Das einzig doofe ist, dass ich mein Blei in ner winzigen Tupperdose transportiere, das sieht halt einfach doof aus und ist trotz größter Beschränkungen einfach schwer.
Mein ganzes Gerödel ist in den Taschen vom Militärgürtel, den ich mir im Frühjahr gekauft habe und der ist regelmäßig in einem Rucksack. Meine Posen sind in dem kleinen Rohr im Quiber untergebracht und bisher hat mir am Wasser toi toi toi, noch nichts gefehlt. 
Ich schlage vor du besuchst den @Minimax Workshop 'Mobiles Angeln für dem 3ZKB-Angler' das war für mich sehr inspirierend


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also den Workshop könnte ich auch gebrauchen! Ich schleppe auch jedes Mal viel zu viiiiiiiiieeeeeellllll ans Wasser. Meist rede ich mir dann ein, dass das der sportliche Teil des Angelsports ist. Wenn ich mich dann noch an die Anfangsjahren erinnere .... mit wie wenig Tackle und Nubsies man sehr gut klargekommen ist.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tricast
> Ich schlage vor du besuchst den @Minimax Workshop 'Mobiles Angeln für dem 3ZKB-Angler' das war für mich sehr inspirierend


Wann und wo findet dieser Workshop denn wieder statt ? Ich hat stark arges Interesse


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : 3ZKB-Angler? Aber die Idee ist gut. Minimax sollte wirklich mal einen Workshop abhalten!

Gruß Heinz

Habe noch das Stoff-Futteral für die Silstar gefunden und werde es Dir mit noch ein paar Einzelteilen für die Waggler schicken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde es wirklich faszinierend, unser Fly Boy Ükel hat alles Griffbereit am Zinger in der Weste und kommt mit äußerst wenig Gerödel aus, das war sehr faszinierend, vor allem auf dem ÜkT als es mit steigender Sherpazahl, die mein Gelumpe zum Auto gewuchtet  haben schwerer wurde, sie zusammen- und anzutreiben. Ich habe Rucksack Plus Futteral als große Befreiung erlebt und habe es genossen so zügig die Stelle wechseln zu können


----------



## Hecht100+

Es ist schon erstaunlich, mit was man früher ans Wasser zog und mit was heute. Zu viele Posen, Blei, was beißt heute, bekomme ich kleine Köderfische für Aal oder Zander, große für Hecht, gar keine, also keine Stellfisch,  dann evtl auf Karpfen oder Brassen. Und wenn ich dann das ganze Gerödel für Raubfisch, Friedfisch und Karpfen mit nehme, beneide ich euch sehr. Meine Holde meinte schon, ob ich ausziehe würde. Und dann vielleicht, weil ja nichts vernünftiges am See los ist, auch noch das Spinn-Blinker-Gummiequipment, da hilft dann nur noch ein Wägelchen. Also Minimaxes Workshop wäre bestimmt nicht zu verachten. Aber ich glaube, ich falle unter einen alten Baum, den man nicht mehr verpflanzt.


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Was ist nun ein 3ZKB-Angler???

Gruß Heinz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Tricast  3 Zimmer, Küche, Bad eventüül ????

tight lines
Tom


----------



## rhinefisher

Vielleicht muß man ganz anders da rangehen; das eigentliche Material zum fischen wiegt doch nur 2-3kg, der Rest fällt eher unter "Transport" und "Camping".
Mein Rucksack z.B. wiegt leer gut 2kg - da könnte ich die Hälfte Sparen.. .
Meine Campingstühle sind relativ leicht, aber groß und klobig - wenn ich stattdessen die Sitzkissen vom Kanu mitnehme, wird der Transport erheblich vereinfacht.
An "Nubsibehältern" kann man sich kaputt schleppen - die meisten von uns könnten da bestimmt 300-500gr einsparen.
Muß das Messer wirklich 250gr wiegen?
Blei - ein ganz heikles Thema.. .
Kramt mal all euer Blei aus den "Kästen", und vergleicht das mal mit dem tatsächlich benutzten. Da kann man meist richtig einsparen.
Futter... versuche ich nicht mehr als 1200gr mitzunehmen. Die schweren Ortlieb Falteimer ersetze ich immer häufiger durch federleichte 5€ Minifalteimer von Norma.. .

Mit weniger Gepäck durchs Gebüsch zu stolpern macht einfach mehr Spaß..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hab da mal ne Frage ...... Hat eventüül jemand die 
*Matrix Hooklength Swivels* in einer sehr kleinen Größe (18 oder 20) im Gebrauch und kann mir mal ein Größenvergleichsfoto mit einer 1 Cent-Münze o. ä. machen ???

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Was ist nun ein 3ZKB-Angler???
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Wie @cyprinusbarbus schon schrieb - 3 Zimmer Küche Bad um das Ausmaß des Geraffels zu umschreiben. Oder wie du mal geschrieben hast: das Umzugsunternehmen Hübner in Aktion 
Hatte auch immer viel zu viel Geraffel bei und habe erst in diesem Jahr angefangen bewusst zu reduzieren und mit der Erkenntnis: nur mit der nötigen Konsequenz und Selbstbeschränkung klappt das und macht dann auch Spaß.


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage ...... Hat eventüül jemand die
> *Matrix Hooklength Swivels* in einer sehr kleinen Größe (18 oder 20) im Gebrauch und kann mir mal ein Größenvergleichsfoto mit einer 1 Cent-Münze o. ä. machen ???
> 
> tight lines
> Tom




Ich hab nur 14er aber das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## phirania

Hat schon jemand diese neuen Gesellen in euren Gewässern beobachtet.?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...2889256.html&usg=AOvVaw1aC8jk8SyAbqMfHstEUvoJ


----------



## geomas

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage ...... Hat eventüül jemand die
> *Matrix Hooklength Swivels* in einer sehr kleinen Größe (18 oder 20) im Gebrauch und kann mir mal ein Größenvergleichsfoto mit einer 1 Cent-Münze o. ä. machen ???
> 
> tight lines
> Tom
















die Matrixschen Swivelchen hab ich noch nicht am Wasser probiert - die von Cralusso schon:





Die kleinsten Größen sind schon etwas fummelig in der Handhabung.
Falls es wichtig ist: die von mir benutzten Cralussos haben ein „Diamond Eye”, die Matrixe ein kreisrundes Öhr.
Cralusso war (glaub ich) die erste Firma, die solche Teile angeboten hat.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand diese neuen Gesellen



Sehr interessant, vielen Dank! Ich selbst hab sie noch nie gesehen, aber so neu sind die garnicht: wurden ab 1880 in vielen europäischen Gewässern beschrieben, Deutschland 1901. Es wird sogar vermutet dass sie vielliecht schon immer da waren. Würde die gerne mal sehen.

@geomas vielen Dank für die Nübsiebilder!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super @geomas  !!!

Danke !


----------



## Tricast

Danke @Kochtopf  für die Erklärung. Konnte mir nicht vorstellen was 3 Zimmer, Küche Bad mit Angeln zu tun hat. Aber so eine schöne Altbauwohnung in Berlin bietet natürlich Platz für Geraffel und wenn man schon Platz hat muß der auch gefüllt werden.

@cyprinusbarbus :
@geomas :
Habe mir letztens auch welche gekauft in Größe 20 allerdings von Browning. Bin sehr gespannt wie die sich am Wasser machen. Interessant finde ich jedenfalls das Vorhanden sein eines Wirbels. Was sagt denn ÖFFÖFF dazu, der hat doch auch immer alles was der Tackledealer so anbietet

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, vielen Dank! Ich selbst hab sie noch nie gesehen, aber so neu sind die garnicht: wurden ab 1880 in vielen europäischen Gewässern beschrieben, Deutschland 1901. Es wird sogar vermutet dass sie vielliecht schon immer da waren. Würde die gerne mal sehen.
> 
> @geomas vielen Dank für die Nübsiebilder!


Stand jetzt wären es erstmal nicht geschützte Nichtwirbeltiere... welche einheimischen Fische könnten da wohl Interesse haben?


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> welche einheimischen Fische könnten da wohl Interesse haben?



 Evtl. Die Petahaie  . Aber wenn es sie wirklich schon seit mehr als 100 Jahre hier in Europa gibt und man kaum was von ihnen gehört hat, sollte man es nicht dramatisieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Evtl. Die Petahaie  . Aber wenn es sie wirklich schon seit mehr als 100 Jahre hier in Europa gibt und man kaum was von ihnen gehört hat, sollte man es nicht dramatisieren.


Wenn sie keine Plage geworden sind wird es wohl Abnehmer geben und ich könnte mir den einen oder anderen Fisch vorstellen, der da nicht lange Fackeln würde (Zielfisch Nummer 1)


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stand jetzt wären es erstmal nicht geschützte Nichtwirbeltiere... welche einheimischen Fische könnten da wohl Interesse haben?



...die gelangweilten und aggressiven Fische vielleicht?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ...die gelangweilten und aggressiven Fische vielleicht?


Wäre als Hakenköder zumindest spannend


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wäre als Hakenköder zumindest spannend



Der Versuch einen Köder der zu 99,9% aus Wasser besteht am Haken zu befestigen, wär sicher spannend, zumindest für die Zuschauer.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Versuch einen Köder der zu 99,9% aus Wasser besteht am Haken zu befestigen, wär sicher spannend, zumindest für die Zuschauer.



Unser guter Kochtopf kann ja schon mal üben, indem er Pudding an die Scheunentore nagelt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Versuch einen Köder der zu 99,9% aus Wasser besteht am Haken zu befestigen, wär sicher spannend, zumindest für die Zuschauer.


Naja die gallerthülle durchstehen müsste gehen, tut es bei anderen quallenarten ja auch - ansonsten nässt du mit Quallen dein Futter an. Aus experimenteller Sicht spannend.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Unser guter Kochtopf kann ja schon mal üben, indem er Pudding an die Scheunentore nagelt.


Alles eine Frage der Stärkezugabe! Notfalls werden die in wackelpuddingpulver gewälzt


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - ich ziehe den Hut vor Deiner Hingabe. Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Feldversuchen!


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf, ich schliesse mich Geo an, wer wagt gewinnt. Und wenn nicht, wozu gibt's den Benny-Hill-Soundtrack?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf - ich ziehe den Hut. Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Feldversuchen!


Große Schnauze, hier kommen ja keine vor, aber grundsätzlich bin ich dafür alles was legal händelbar ist mal anzuködern


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja die gallerthülle durchstehen müsste gehen, tut es bei anderen quallenarten ja auch - ansonsten nässt du mit Quallen dein Futter an. Aus experimenteller Sicht spannend.



Kannst doch trocknen die Dinger und dann anködern.


----------



## Tricast

Wasser schnittfest zu machen ist doch heute kein Problem mehr, geht sogar mit kalten Wasser. Die Fleischer und Wurstfabrikanten leben davon. Guakernmehl ist eine probate Zugabe.


----------



## Hecht100+

Agar Agar Pulver wirkt auch Wunder, habe ich sonst beim Rinderherz als Diskusfutter gebraucht, heute nimmt man dort auch Pellets.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Wasser schnittfest zu machen ist doch heute kein Problem mehr, geht sogar mit kalten Wasser. Die Fleischer und Wurstfabrikanten leben davon. Guakernmehl ist eine probate Zugabe.



Das wäre Doch mal eine echte Ükelchallenge: Fange X Fische mit geliertem Wasser als Köder


----------



## Hering 58

Sehen recht gut aus deine Federtaschen - geomas


----------



## Tobias85

Ich würd auch gern sehen, wie @Kochtopf ne Qualle montiert... 

Die Teile kommen wohl in sehr vielen Gewässern vor, den Großteil der Zeit allerdings nur als sessile Polypen. Nur unter bestimmten Umweltbedingungen bilden sich dann die treibenden Medusen. Unter 25 Grad Wassertemperatur bilden die isch gar nicht erst, weswegen sie sich in den letzten beiden Jahren massiv ausgebreitet zu haben scheinen - in Wahrheit waren sie aber schon immer da, nur aber festsitzend an Grund und Pflanzen.

https://www.aqualog.de/blog/craspedacusta-sowerbii-eine-kleine-suesswasserqualle-erobert-die-welt/

Hatte mich vor ner Weile mal für die als möglichen Aquarienbesatz interessiert, aber die Polypen zu finden dürfte mega schwer sein.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann natürlich auch erstmal ein Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, Fantastic einen Glückwunsch zum stabilen 5. Platz und dem Professore alles Gute nachträglich!

Ich ha die Tage den erdwin'schen Original-Käseteig am Bach ausprobiert. Attacken gab es diverse, aber hängen blieb kaum was. Entweder haben vorwiegend die vielen kleinen Rotaugen und Hasel am Teig gezupft oder der Haken war zu klein, um zuverlässig zu greifen. Auch hat sich das Bächlein nach dem ersten kleinen Hochwasser der Saison mächtig verändert. Mein Lieblingsgumpen vor der Kanaldurchführung ist nun fast vollständig von einer Sandbank ausgefüllt, von Hochwassern hatte ich mir eigetlich erhofft, dass sie den ganzen Sand da mal ordentlich wegspülen. Außerdem ist das herbstliche Wasser jetzt kristallklar, was die Döbeljagd nicht unbedingt einfacher macht. Vielleicht fahre ich die Tage nochmal zum anderen Bach. Dort soll neulich ein recht kapitales Hochwasser durchgerauscht sein, das muss dringend inspiziert werden!


----------



## daci7

Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert. 





Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!


Gratuliere zum Nachwuchs ! Wünsche alles gute und viel Freude mit den kleinen Erdenmenschen ! und das Du auch mal wieder zum Angeln kommst


----------



## Tricast

Glückwunsch zu dem gelungenen Einstand und alles Gute für Euch.

Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!


Gratuliere und Wünsche alles gute und viel Freude mit dem Nachwuchs.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann natürlich auch erstmal ein Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, Fantastic einen Glückwunsch zum stabilen 5. Platz und dem Professore alles Gute nachträglich!
> 
> Ich ha die Tage den erdwin'schen Original-Käseteig am Bach ausprobiert. Attacken gab es diverse, aber hängen blieb kaum was. Entweder haben vorwiegend die vielen kleinen Rotaugen und Hasel am Teig gezupft oder der Haken war zu klein, um zuverlässig zu greifen. Auch hat sich das Bächlein nach dem ersten kleinen Hochwasser der Saison mächtig verändert. Mein Lieblingsgumpen vor der Kanaldurchführung ist nun fast vollständig von einer Sandbank ausgefüllt, von Hochwassern hatte ich mir eigetlich erhofft, dass sie den ganzen Sand da mal ordentlich wegspülen. Außerdem ist das herbstliche Wasser jetzt kristallklar, was die Döbeljagd nicht unbedingt einfacher macht. Vielleicht fahre ich die Tage nochmal zum anderen Bach. Dort soll neulich ein recht kapitales Hochwasser durchgerauscht sein, das muss dringend inspiziert werden!


Ich habe viel recherchiert und es werden gerne große Haken auf der Insel genommen - ich hatte nen 4er Drennan Specialist  - wie hattest du angeködert? Zeigte die Spitze raus? Welche Hakengröße?
Es gibt ja mindestens zwei Schulen im Ükel: Köder groß wie Loose feed Partikel und dicke Köder für große Döbel, ich gehöre eher letzterer an, die Döbel sollen durch kleine Gaben Futterneidisch werden und dann, alle Vorsicht fallen lassend, sich auf den plötzlich auftretenden großen Zampano stürzen, der sehr geschätzte Toxictwin von mir @Minimax zieht es vor mit kleinen Haken und Ködern die Fische in Sicherheit zu wiegen. Dadurch fängt er generell mehr aber auch kleinere Fische und ungewünschte Spezies wie Güstern... letzten Endes ist es immer eine Glaubensfrage und hinter Minis Fängen im Jahr 2019 muss ich mich eh betreten schweigend verstecken 

Zum Milchpulver: Ersatzmilch für Kinder hat >50% weniger Protein als Kuhmilch (vgl.http://das-ist-drin.de/Hipp-Folgemilch-Plus-3-500-g--11451/ zu   https://fddb.mobi/de/molkerei_vollmilch_3_5prozent_fett.html), ergo ist das Pulver mE nur bedingt geeignet. Trockenkuhmilch kriegt man logischerweise im Netz und fängt an mit 10 € je kg ich habe, um den Proteingehalt auszugleichen mit Leberwurst nachgesteuert, dass Döbel Leber lieben ist da ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt und olfaktorisch macht es das Ganze zumindest nicht schlechter

#ungläubige Thomasse
Ich würde die Quallen ja einstrumpfen, so!


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!


Herzliche Glückwünsche und herzlich Willkommen im Beziehungskillenden Albtraum der sich Babyphase nennt. Ich wünsche euch Kraft und gute Nerven und freue mich sehr für euch.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Herzliche Glückwünsche und herzlich Willkommen im Beziehungskillenden Albtraum der sich Babyphase nennt. Ich wünsche euch Kraft und gute Nerven und freue mich sehr für euch.


Sind ja nicht die ersten ... das schaffen wir schon 
@all: besten Dank!


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!




Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß bei der Aufzucht @daci7 !


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs - da ist ja erst mal für ausreichend Beschäftigung gesorgt. 

Zum Minimieren... kleine Taschen benutzen. Da ja eh jede Tasche bis zum Gehtnichtmehr gefüllt wird, ist genug vom Norwendigen dabei und man kann es noch halbwegs bequem tragen.

Zu den Matrix-Nubsies... die werden und zwar haargenau die gleichen, auf ebay vom Chinamann zu 1,- € per 50 Stck. verkauft. Ohne zuzüglichen Versand.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs - da ist ja erst mal für ausreichend Beschäftigung gesorgt.
> 
> Zum Minimieren... kleine Taschen benutzen. Da ja eh jede Tasche bis zum Gehtnichtmehr gefüllt wird, ist genug vom Norwendigen dabei und man kann es noch halbwegs bequem tragen.
> 
> Zu den Matrix-Nubsies... die werden und zwar haargenau die gleichen, auf ebay vom Chinamann zu 1,- € per 50 Stck. verkauft. Ohne zuzüglichen Versand.


Ja, Fox/Matrix ist recht virtuos was das Weiterverkaufen von umgebrandeten Chinasachen angeht ^^


----------



## Hecht100+

Herzlichste Glückwünsche für Euch und viel Freude mit den kleinen Erdenbürgern.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, Fox/Matrix ist recht virtuos was das Weiterverkaufen von umgebrandeten Chinasachen angeht ^^


Die kaufen ALLE irgendwo in China ein. Von den sog. Herstellern hat doch keiner mehr eine eigene Fertigung!


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri @daci7 und Mrs. Daci unbekannterweise, wunderschöne Exemplare, wird sich bestimmt noch rausstellen wer Hecht und wer Rotfeder ist. Alles Gute und Viel Freude mit den kleinen Neuankömmlingen!
Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die kaufen ALLE irgendwo in China ein. Von den sog. Herstellern hat doch keiner mehr eine eigene Fertigung!


Da hast du prinzipiell recht aber es fällt schon auf  dass ich als exzessiver Alibesteller schon mehrere Fox Produkte bekommen habe aber z.B. vergeblich nach Drennan Nubbsies fahnde. Klar wird da produziert aber es ist auch ein Unterschied ob man produzieren lässt oder Chinakrempel einfach weitervertickt - und das tun Fox halt


----------



## Racklinger

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!


Auch von mir herzliche Grüße an den Angelnachwuchs


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an den Rhein zur Doublette! 




Andal schrieb:


> Zu den Matrix-Nubsies... die werden und zwar haargenau die gleichen, auf ebay vom Chinamann zu 1,- € per 50 Stck. verkauft. Ohne zuzüglichen Versand.



Hast du da zufällig einen Link parat oder nen Suchbegriff? Konnte die unter verschiedenen Eingaben nicht finden...


@Kochtopf: ca. haselnusskerngroße Kügelchen leicht zum Tropfen gezogen auf 12er Drennan Spezialist Gr. 12, Hakenspitze guckte minimal raus. Für den Haken wohl sicher ein zu großer Happen, aber meine Strategie war große Köder für große Döbel. Bedingt durch die Hakengröße waren es dann doch keine so großen Köder und die kleinen haben sich wohl ihren Spaß mit mir erlaubt. Dazu kam noch, dass ich die feste Paternostermontage gegen den Strom einwerfen musste, so dass Blei und Vorfach in einer fast gestreckten Linie lagen und die Fische auch fast direkt das Blei und nicht nur die Pickerspitze gespürt haben. Deswegen die nächsten Versuche am andern Bach, da kann ich seitlich oder von stromauf angeln.

Zum Milchpulver: Ich weiß, die Babymilch ist proteintechnisch sehr lasch gegenüber dem original, aber bestellen hätte mir zu lange gedauert (sofort, sofort, SOFORT!), also musste ich erstmal damit auskommen.


----------



## ulli1958m

Von mir natürlich auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch @daci7


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für die Family und Dich, @daci7 !


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, Fox/Matrix ist recht virtuos was das Weiterverkaufen von umgebrandeten Chinasachen angeht ^^



Könnte auch andersrum sein: Hersteller x fertigt nach Vorgaben von „Marke” y irgendwelche Sachen und vertickt den Rest/die 2. Wahl/Überproduktion auf eigene Rechnung.

Bei Produkten wie Rollen/Ruten ist es wohl etwas anders. Eher so was wie eine Art „Bestelle aus dem Baukasten”. „Wieviele Kugellager sollens denn sein?”.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Zum Milchpulver: Ich weiß, die Babymilch ist proteintechnisch sehr lasch gegenüber dem original, aber bestellen hätte mir zu lange gedauert (*sofort, sofort, SOFORT*!), also musste ich erstmal damit auskommen.


Haha, das kenne ich sehr gut. 'Dann eben Kaffeeweisser und Leberwurst'  halt uns auf dem laufenden, ich freu mich bei mir auf weitere Teigexperimente und natürlich auch auf deine


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Könnte auch andersrum sein: Hersteller x fertigt nach Vorgaben von „Marke” y irgendwelche Sachen und vertickt den Rest/die 2. Wahl/Überproduktion auf eigene Rechnung.
> 
> Bei Produkten wie Rollen/Ruten ist es wohl etwas anders. Eher so was wie eine Art „Bestelle aus dem Baukasten”. „Wieviele Kugellager sollens denn sein?”.


Klar ist das auch möglich aber angesichts dessen dass man eben nix von Drennan, Preston, Greys (kauft greys!), stonfo und co findet gehe ich davon aus dass es umgekehrt ist - was, da mach ich aus meinem Herzen keine Mördergrube, meines Erachtens auch besser zu Fox passt (wir hatten hier schonmal eine Diskussion über 'Leben nur vom guten Ruf vergangener Zeiten', iirc)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hast du prinzipiell recht aber es fällt schon auf  dass ich als exzessiver Alibesteller schon mehrere Fox Produkte bekommen habe aber z.B. vergeblich nach Drennan Nubbsies fahnde. Klar wird da produziert aber es ist auch ein Unterschied ob man produzieren lässt oder Chinakrempel einfach weitervertickt - und das tun Fox halt


Darum beim Chinamann kaufen, eine neutrale Box mit einem Aufkleber renomierten Ursprungs versehen und der King sein! 

Ich habs mal, Anfang der 90er mit Taiwanesen auf der Eurobike erlebt. "Ab einem Container können wir über alles reden!" - Es ist nur eine Frage der Masse und die Fabriken stellen für jeden alles her. Die wären ja auch dumm, würden sie es nicht so machen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@daci7: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Nachwuchs! Sehen ja prächtig aus, die Beiden!


----------



## Jason

@daci7 Alles Gute und Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite. Die beiden sehen prächtig aus. Habt ihr gut hingekriegt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!


Wunderfein gelungen!

Bis die beiden mit zum Angeln kommen können - lerne sie beizeiten immer wieder interessiert an, hast du jetzt viel anderes zu tun!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habs mal, Anfang der 90er mit Taiwanesen auf der Eurobike erlebt. "Ab einem Container können wir über alles reden!" - Es ist nur eine Frage der Masse und die Fabriken stellen für jeden alles her. Die wären ja auch dumm, würden sie es nicht so machen!


Da drehen sich in meinen Gedanken gleich die Möglichkeiten von Sammelbestellungen!  
Bei dem Tackleverbrauch der vielen hier vorhandenen Addicten sollte da doch eigentlich was möglich sein, und nicht nur Futter ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Danke @Kochtopf
> Habe mir letztens auch welche gekauft in Größe 20 allerdings von Browning. Bin sehr gespannt wie die sich am Wasser machen. Interessant finde ich jedenfalls das Vorhanden sein eines Wirbels. Was sagt denn ÖFFÖFF dazu, der hat doch auch immer alles was der Tackledealer so anbietet
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Grüß dich Heinz!

Ich habe die ganze Wohnung voll mit diesen Wirbeln und ich setze sie mittlerweile überwiegend bei allen Angelmethoden seit einem Jahr ein. Zwei kleine Problemzonen haben die Quickchangeswivel:


Nach einiger Zeit werden die Verschlusskappen spröde und fallen ab (kam schon nach drittmaliger Benutzung vor)
Die Kappen rutschen beim Reinholen oder Werfen nach Oben, wodurch sich das Vorfach löst
Gefühlt arbeiten die Quickchange-Modelle sogar besser als der klassische Wirbel, das Wechseln der Vorfächer geht auch nochmal einen Ticken schneller, ist aber nur im Wettkampf relevant. Was die Belastungsgrenzen angeht, konnten weder mehrere dicke Brassen in der Elbe bei derber Strömung, noch fette Schleien die Wirbel knacken. Da sie auch etwas kleiner und eleganter sind, lässt sich die Montage auch schöner Präsentieren. Das Eigengewicht ist auch geringer, dadurch sinken sie beim Angeln "On the Drop" oder wahlweise bei einem langem Vorfach an der Feederrute langsamer. Diese Erfahrung brachte mir auch einige Punkte mehr bei einem Vergleichsangeln, als ich die kleinen Alande penetrieren musste. Solide Geschichte und definitiv ein Kauf wert! Bei den Größen verwendete ich die 20, 18 und 16 von Matrix.

@daci7 Alles gute zum erfolgreichen Laichen und auf viele weitere Sommer im großen Teich! Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe mich tatsächlich auf 8 Posen beschränkt (2 Loafer, 2 Avons, 1 Avon mit Stahlkiel (Bolo?), 1 Bobber, 1 Waggler (danke @Tricast an der Stelle), eine Zeppler als Hechtpose) und zudem Platz gefunden, um eine kleine Raubfischbox mit etwas Gummi, Blech und Drillingen unterzubringen. Nun hatte unser WAM @Andal recht - wenn eine Tasche da ist wird sie bis zum Anschlag gefüllt. Es passt nichtmal mehr ne 500ml Flasche Wasser rein.
Nochmal auf Anfang, ächz.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nun hatte unser WAM @Andal recht - wenn eine Tasche da ist wird sie bis zum Anschlag gefüllt.


Ich beantrage, dies fortan 'Andals Axiom' zu nennen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mich tatsächlich auf 8 Posen beschränkt



An der Posenauswahl sitze ich auch grade -seltsamerweise- und habe meine Clutch schon ganz schön ausgemistet. Zu den Stillwasserposen kann ich noch nichts sagen, da bin ich noch unsicher, wer letzten Endes mitkommt.
Bei den Strömungsposen (Top and Bottom) bin ich jetzt runter auf ca 8-9 Modelle. Wenn ich aber die Saison Revue Passieren lasse, habe ich die _gesamte Saison_ nur 3 _drei_ Strömungsmodelle benutzt: Eine Eiförmige Stippose mit feiner Antenne, Meinen Selbstbauavon schwarze Serie, sowie meinen Selbstbaubalsa/Pacemaker.
Werde ich den Mut haben, die Konsequenzen aus diesem Sachverhalt zu ziehen? Ich fürchte nicht...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Werde ich den Mut haben, die Konsequenzen aus diesem Sachverhalt zu ziehen? Ich fürchte nicht...


Ich fürchte ich habe eben den Puddle Chukker unterschlagen. Und die Pose von Jason, als Talisman und Pose für Hängerfreiegewässer wenn man ne Wathose trägt um sie retten zu können. Hust


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich beantrage, dies fortan 'Andals Axiom' zu nennen


Danke, danke! 

Aber es wird sich nie etwas dran ändern, dass man Taschen, oder welche Packgefäße auch immer, bis zum Bersten füllt. Einzig über die Größenwahl des Gefäßes wird es zu einer Regulierung kommen. "Diese Tasche und um kein Lot mehr! - Anders kann es nicht werden.*

*Jedenfalls ist mir noch nichts anderes eingefallen, was auch nur annähernd funktioniert.


----------



## geomas

Seitdem ich die ausführlichst beschriebene Roving Bag im Einsatz habe kommt tatsächlich weniger Kram mit ans Wasser. 
Viel weiter einschränken möchte ich mich allerdings nicht. Und muß dies ja - zum Glück - auch nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf  Nimmst du den vorbebleiten Puddle Chucker oder den unbebleiten. Ich verwende gerne den bebleiten  wegen des Schnellverschlusses, klebe das Blei aber immer noch nach wegen Wurfverlusten. .


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf  Nimmst du den vorbebleiten Puddle Chucker oder den unbebleiten. Ich verwende gerne den bebleiten  wegen des Schnellverschlusses, klebe das Blei aber immer noch nach wegen Wurfverlusten. .


Ich habe nen bebleiten eingepackt. Mag die einfach mehr, ohne jeden fachlichen Hintergrund


----------



## Minimax

@Andals Axiom ist zutreffend. Es ist eine Natürliche Progression. Man kann durch disziplinäre (und disziplinierte!) Beschränkung und regelmäßiges Ausmisten dem entgegenwirken, aber man tendiert unweigerlich dazu, Behälter bis ans Maximum zu befüllen. Es ist wie mit Flugzeugen: Was aufsteigt, muss irgendwann wieder runterkommen. Oder zum Zuhnehmen veranlagten Personen: Um ein gesundes Gewicht zu halten, muss darauf geachtet werden, was man ist und ab und zu gefastet werden.
Man muss sich KP (Kontrolliertes Packen) angewöhnen:
"Hallo, ich bin Minimax, und ich habe ein Problem mit Packen (Alle: "Hiii, Minimax"). Aber ich mache Fortschritte: Seit einem halben Jahr ist mein Rucksack nur noch halb so voll, manchmal kann ich sogar bis zum Boden gucken" (Alle: "Wow! Super! Klatschklatschklatsch") Seminarleiter:"Ja, Minimax, schön, aber (Blick aufs Klemmbrett) wollten wir nicht eigentlich über Deine Weste reden?" (Minimax, birgt das Gesicht in den Händen, schluchzt. Kochtopf, Tobsen und Geomas reichen gleichzeitig Rupftuchboxen. Minimax winkt ab, und zieht ein Endlosclownsfahnentaschentuch aus seiner Angelweste. Haken und Ködernadeln hängen daran.)


----------



## Andal

Das wird schon werden Brüders. Nach etwas über 5 Jahrzehnten komme ich der Sache langsam auf die Schliche.


----------



## Tricast

So, jetzt ist die Carry All aufgeräumt und ausgemistet mit der Hoffnung sie wieder tragen zu können. Statt 20 verschiedene Mini Boiliesorten kommen nur noch 15 mit! Quatsch, ich habe das auf 4 reduziert und auch die Flavours sind bis auf 4 rausgeflogen. Ist auch schon gleich viel mehr Platz in der Tasche und auch die Qual der Wahl fällt leichter. Jetzt kommen noch die Posen dran und dann werde ich auch die Swingtipps aussortieren. Kein Mensch muß 14 Swingtipps mitschleppen und Swingspitzbleie. Und auch die Slinkys müssen bis auf zwei zu Hause bleiben. Nur mit den Posen tue ich mich schwer als Posenfetischist. Aber das wird auch noch. 
Ich wünsche allen anderen beim aussortieren einen festen Willen und laßt auch nicht unterkriegen.

Viele Grüße Aus Hoope

Heinz

Mal sehen was am 1.März wieder alles dazu kommt, Platz ist ja jetzt wieder.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schön, dass der Frühjahrsputz im Ükel im Oktober stattfindet ^^ aber klar, im Winter muss alles passen, niemand hat Lust mit klammen Fingern lange zu wühlen


----------



## Tricast

Es ist ja auch bald Weihnachten!

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## Mikesch

Tricast schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch bald Weihnachten!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz


D. h.: Platz für Neues schaffen.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch bald Weihnachten!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz




Memo für mich selbst, Durchschlag an den Weihnachtsmann:
Nach einer sehr groben Durchsortierung meiner Hakenbestände kann ich vermelden, daß definitiv keine Öhrhaken auf dem Wunschzettel stehen werden. 
Auch Plättchenhaken kleiner als ne normale Größe 14 nicht.


----------



## phirania

daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!





daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht: Ich konnte in der Nacht vom Sonntag auf Montag eine wunderschöne kleine Rotfeder und einen frechen kleinen Hecht verhaften. Beide werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zu Hause gehältert.
> Anhang anzeigen 330991
> 
> Beste Grüße und bis die Tage!



Glückwunsch zum Doppelpack...
Hauptsache auch das Alle Mutter und Nachwuchs gesund sind


----------



## Tricast

mikesch schrieb:


> D. h.: Platz für Neues schaffen.



So habe ich das nicht gemeint. Ich dachte eher daran einem anderen zu Weihnachten eine "Freude" zu machen. Mal sehen wer herhalten muß.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher daran einem anderen zu Weihnachten eine "Freude" zu machen.




Melde dich im Wichteltrööt an.


----------



## Tricast

Da soll es ja in Nordhessen jemanden geben der ein Anwesen sein Eigen nennt und dann ist da ja auch noch der Angler mit 3ZKB oder der Hobby-Fotograf der auch schon alles hat.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Mal eine ganz andere Frage, wie haltet ihr das mit der Versteifung beim Feedern damit die Schnur etwas absteht vom Korb. Zwirbelt Ihr die Schnur oder bindet Ihr ein Stück dicke Schnur an oder laßt Ihr es ganz sein. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Die zwischensaisonale Tackleergänzung ist heute abgeschlossen...... alles wieder ausreichend vorhanden und es kann am Großen Strom der Deutschen wieder weitergehen. Im Froster sind reichlich Grundeln. Die Bestände an Nubsies, Blei, Haken, Wirbeln und Schnur sind aufgefüllt und die finstren Abende lassen auch wieder nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten. Schön gemütlich ansitzen, neue lange Unterhosen sind auch beschafft und dabei eine Rute mit Köderfischlein auf Zander, die andere mit Pellets auf what ever swims along. Das Leben kann auch mal einfach und trotzdem erquickend sein!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage, wie haltet ihr das mit der Versteifung beim Feedern damit die Schnur etwas absteht vom Korb. Zwirbelt Ihr die Schnur oder bindet Ihr ein Stück dicke Schnur an oder laßt Ihr es ganz sein.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Seit ich die Korum Run Rig Sets im Beritt habe, geht alles ganz einfach von statten. Da muss ich viel weniger knöteln und zwirbeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Seit ich die Korum Run Rig Sets




Jupp.
Der anti tangle sleeve, der dabei ist, hält das Vorfach beiseite.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Also ich finde, dass Versteifungen überbewertet werden! Im kleinen Fluss schlenze ich meine Montagen in die nahe Welt hinaus und beim Running Rig brauche auch keine Versteifungen...


----------



## Andal

Bei einfachen Picker-, oder Light Feedermontagen reicht meistens ein 2-3 cm Stückchen dünner Tube, den man über das Hakenvorfach zieht. Oder man nützt beim Straight Paternoster die nach oben führenden Schnurenden, um die leichten Bleie anzuklemmen. Jedenfalls muss sich keiner die Finger brechen, damit die mordskomplizierten Montagen hinhauen.


----------



## Tricast

Ich angel ja nun sehr viel in einem Teich und habe bei uns die Erfahrung gemacht, ich bekomme nur Anbisse wenn das Geraffel sehr leicht ist. Das fängt schon beim Haken an, je leichter desto besser. Im Fluß sieht die ganze Sache natürlich schon ganz anders aus. Ich habe mit den Korum Running Rig keine überzeugenden Erfahrungen gemacht, wie gesagt bei uns am See.
Ich fische nur Running Rigs! Egal ob Korb oder Method.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich angel ja nun sehr viel in einem Teich und habe bei uns die Erfahrung gemacht, ich bekomme nur Anbisse wenn das Geraffel sehr leicht ist.




Bist du dir sicher dass es große Fische ware, die gebissen haben?

Bei mir haben Brachsen, Schleien, Karpfen usw. kein Probem mit kräftigem Gerät und den Korum running rigs. Kleinere wie Nanoplötzen usw. lassen dagegen gern ma los wenn die Montage zuviel Gewicht hat.


----------



## Andal

Von den Nubsies gibt es ja auch verschiedene Größen.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Nicht nur die Montage sondern auch der Haken. Bin z.B. mit den Kamasan und Drennan Haken einfach baden gegangen. Leider gibt es meinen Lieblingshaken nicht mehr, Sensas 3095 Black Nickel.
Beim letzten Angeln habe ich mit 8 Fische und 1730 Gramm die 1 gemacht, Mindestmaß 20 cm. Nanoplötzen hin, dicke Fische her. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Jedes Gewässer ist anders und so - vielleicht sind an Heinz Teich die Fische vorsichtiger, weil Heinz und Susanne da einen hohen Angeldruck erzeugen oder so - ich angle zu wenig generell und am Teich im speziellen, so dass ich da wenig zu beitragen kann, aber es klingt für mich plausibel. Da muss man dann das Maiskorn ausquetschen oder eine auftreibende Gummimade zur echten geben oder eben wie Heinz darauf achten dass die gesamte Montage am besten nicht mehr als ein Fliegenschiss wiegt. 
Das machen Karpfenangler mit Popups und Balanced Ködern ja ganz ähnlich, nur in groß


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca :
> Beim letzten Angeln habe ich mit 8 Fische und 1730 Gramm die 1 gemacht



Ok. Also keine großen Fische.
Dann kann das schon sein dass se auf grobes Zeug vorsichtig reagieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok. Also keine großen Fische.
> Dann kann das schon sein dass se auf grobes Zeug vorsichtig reagieren.


Mal durchgerechnet - bei 1730 gr auf 8 Fische... dann wiegt jeder Fisch im Mittel 216,25gr... das wären dann Plötzen bis 30cm, dann schonmaß 20cm, ich denke mal dass das Zwerge waren kann man nicht unbedingt sagen
Ich weiss nicht wie realistisch die Rechnung ist aber ich mag das Netzangler Tool, sollte eigentlich auf keinem Smartphone fehlen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal durchgerechnet - bei 1730 gr auf 8 Fische... dann wiegt jeder Fisch im Mittel 216,25gr... das wären dann Plötzen bis 30cm, dann schonmaß 20cm, ich denke mal dass das Zwerge waren kann man nicht unbedingt sagen



Plötzen usw. sind auch vorsichtig bei zu groben Montagen, schrieb ich ja.
Mit groß meine ich Fische wie Brachsen und Schleien ab 2, 3 Pf. und Karpfen. Die juckt sowas nicht.

30cm Plötzen dürften über 300gr. wiegen würde ich schätzen, hab aber noch keinen gewogen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Plötzen usw. sind auch vorsichtig bei zu groben Montagen, schrieb ich ja.
> Mit groß meine ich Fische wie Brachsen und Schleien ab 2, 3 Pf. und Karpfen. Die juckt sowas nicht.
> 
> 30cm Plötzen dürften über 300gr. wiegen würde ich schätzen, hab aber noch keinen gewogen.


Kommt ja auf den Ernährungsstand an, die geben bei länge immer Plus und Minus 15% als Bandbreite an und den Mittelwert. Die 80cm Barbe von meinem Kumpel hätte um die 7,5kg gewogen, Wahnsinn. Da war ich sehr glücklich über meinen neuen Glasfaserkarpfenkescherstock und 68cm Barbelspoon - der war nicht zu groß!
*ed*
Ich muss eh sagen - wenn jetzt nicht noch der Competitionsiegermonsterdöbel herausspringt, werden die beiden Barben, die meine Gäste gefangen haben für mich die anglerischen Höhepunkte des Jahres 2019 darstellen. Da ist man gerne Nachtschneider.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  Als Italienrutenspezialist, stellte Maver immer schon Stipp oder Boloruten her.  Ich habe gerade in der kleinen Bucht eine Maver-Rute mit einer Quick 330 Rolle gekauft. Bilder sind leider bescheiden und nicht vergrößerbar, zu wenige Pixel. So wie sie aussieht hat sie schon einige Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel. Und sie wird erst Ende Okt. versandt. Vom Aussehen würde ich auf alte Stipprute tippen, aber wie gesagt, Bilder schlecht und Text fragwürdig. Aber für 5 Euro, was soll man falsch machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber für 5 Euro, was soll man falsch machen.



Das weiß man erst wenn man se hat. 
Kannst ja mal was drüber schreiben wenn du die Kombo hast.


----------



## Tricast

MAver verkauft schon lange Angelruten und zwar vom feinsten. Maver ist verschwägert mit Reglas und Reglas ist in Italien die Numero 1. Reglas fertigt oder hat gefertigt für Trabucco, Colmic, Milo. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage, wie haltet ihr das mit der Versteifung beim Feedern damit die Schnur etwas absteht vom Korb. Zwirbelt Ihr die Schnur oder bindet Ihr ein Stück dicke Schnur an oder laßt Ihr es ganz sein.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Verzwirbeln geht schnell und funktioniert ganz gut, finde ich. Als „Stopper” für den Wirbel, an dem der Korb läuft, funktionieren zwei kleine 8er „Stotz” ganz gut.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@daci7 Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum erfolgreichen Doppeldrill ! In der Hälterung nicht zu sehr verhätscheln, sonst werden womöglich kleine Gretas draus ...
@geomas  Vielen lieben Dank für die spitzenmäßigen Nubsie-Größenvergleichsbilder !!!
@Andal  hüstelhüstel ... Weiter oben fragte schon mal jemand nach dem Link für die Nubsies vom freundlichen Asiaten mit dem eher orientalischen Namen .... wenn du bei Gelegenheit so freundlich wärest ???
@all Einer Kleinteile-Sammelbestellung beim Chinamann wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt !!! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tricast

Zur Zeit zwirbel ich auch wieder. Als Stopper dient eine Perle und ein Gummistopper. Also zuerst den Wirbel, dann die Perle und dann einen Gummistopper. Unten in die Schlaufe habe ich jetzt einen Quick Vorfachwirbel in der Größe 20 eingeschlauft. Mal schauen wie das läuft. Habe aber auch schon 15cm 40 er Mono eingebunden. Aufbau wie oben beschrieben. Das Vorfach wird dann in den "ÖFFÖFF Rattenschwanz" eingeschlauft. Als Wirbel nehme ich die vom Korum Run Rig.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Doppel post.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Nicht nur die Montage sondern auch der Haken. Bin z.B. mit den Kamasan und Drennan Haken einfach baden gegangen. Leider gibt es meinen Lieblingshaken nicht mehr, Sensas 3095 Black Nickel.
> Beim letzten Angeln habe ich mit 8 Fische und 1730 Gramm die 1 gemacht, Mindestmaß 20 cm. Nanoplötzen hin, dicke Fische her.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Lieber Heinz, also gute, sehr dünne und leichte Haken gibt es schon noch. Der Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Fine Feeder (rotes Briefchen) ist zum Beispiel zart.






Die beiden Gamakatsus links hab ich recht frisch und kann noch nichts über ihre tatsächliche „Fisch-Zugkraft” aussagen.
Der 2210 ist ne bekannte Größe (ein super Haken!), der Drennan Super Spade unfaßbar stabil und der alte Gamakatsu rechts wirklich zart für einen 14er.

PS: Sorry, der Schattenwurf am Schreibtisch macht die Haken optisch dickdrahtiger, als sie sind.


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Andal  hüstelhüstel ... Weiter oben fragte schon mal jemand nach dem Link für die Nubsies vom freundlichen Asiaten mit dem eher orientalischen Namen .... wenn du bei Gelegenheit so freundlich wärest ???


Meinst du das Zeug?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Stucke-...rentrq:b23492c016d0ad4a6ba5c13dffee21b8|iid:1


----------



## Hering 58

Sehr Interessant geomas


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Andal  Jau, den Link meinte ich !!   Wie würdest du die größentechnisch einordnen auf der Grundlage von Geomas` Vergleichsbildern ??


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Die Größen sollten eigentlich angegeben sein. Selber gemessen hab ich das nicht - hab die auch nicht selber in Arbeit.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Habe mir jetzt den Gamakatsu 1810 B geholt als gebundene Version. Wenn mir der Haken gefällt werden lose Haken gekauft und gebunden. Aber vielen Dank für Deine Übersicht.

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## geomas

Lieber Heinz, den 1810er hab ich noch nicht probiert. Bitte schreib bei Gelegenheit mal was zu dem Eindruck, den der macht. Also nach dem Angeln.


PS: Hab den 1810B gerade als gebundenen Haken in meinem Bestand entdeckt - in der „klamme Finger-Notfall-Box”. Gefischt hab ich ihn noch nicht.


PPS: Falls Dir auch der 1810 zu schwer ist, der legendäre Matchangler Ivan Marks hat um Gewicht zu sparen die Haken mit sehr wenigen Windungen gebunden. Kein Scherz - und der Mann hat etliche gut dotierte Matches gewonnen.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> ich bekomme nur Anbisse wenn das Geraffel sehr leicht ist. Das fängt schon beim Haken an, je leichter desto besser.



Ich kann den Colmic Hayabusa H.CHN122 sehr empfehlen, er hat meinen Drennans/Kamasans den Rang abgelaufen. Dieser Plättchenhaken ist wesentlich leichter als die typischen englischen Specimenhaken (also je nach größe), aber noch etwas kräftiger als die allzu dünnen Wettkampfhaken. Er hat einen schön weiten Hakenbogen, also kein ausgesprochener Madenhaken. Dabei Stabil und sehr scharf, man sollte ihn aber ab und an durch ein frisches Exemplar ersetzen. Einziger Wehmutstropfen, er ist hellnickelfarben.
Ein Dünndrähtiger Kamasan Öhrhaken ist der B983- da kann ich wenig zu berichten, irgendetwas stört mich an ihm. Schade, den hätt ich gern als PlättchenVariante, aber er ist schon sehr flimsy.


----------



## geomas

Den 122er Hayadingens hatte ich im Angelladen oft in den Fingern (ausnahmsweise im übertragenen Sinne) und ihn wegen des „Blings” zurückgehängt. 
Der brunette 157er ist auch ganz gut, aber nicht sonderlich zart.


----------



## Andal

Wenn  den Fischen meine Haken zu schwer sind, dann sind sie schlicht zu mickerig.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn  den Fischen meine Haken zu schwer sind, dann sind sie schlicht zu mickerig.




Und schon sind wir wieder bei den sportlichen Kleinbarschen, die sich gerne dicke Happen an großen Haken schnappen und fröhlich die dicksten Posen wegschleppen 
(im übertragenen Sinne auf dem Trimm-Dich-Pfad ins Abenteuerland reiten).


----------



## Andal

Ich hab aber auch keinen Funken Ahnung, was in bremischen Weihern so alles rumschwimmt.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir wieder bei den sportlichen Kleinbarschen, die sich gerne dicke Happen an großen Haken schnappen und fröhlich die dicksten Posen wegschleppen
> (im übertragenen Sinne auf dem Trimm-Dich-Pfad ins Abenteuerland reiten).


Zum Ende des Regenbogens in einen meist jähen tot


----------



## geomas

^ aber erhobenen Hauptes...


----------



## phirania

Gut das ich meine Montagen recht einfach halte..
Brauch ich kein Latein in Punkto Montagen und Haken zu studieren...


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Gut das ich meine Montagen recht einfach halte..



Richtig, aber bedenke: Je einfacher die Montage, desto mehr Beachtung verdienen die einzelnen Komponenten. Ist wie mit Kochrezepten. Reduce to the Max.


----------



## Andal

Hat das eigentlich schon mal jemand mit einer Apothekerwaage ausgewogen, wie sich die Unterschiede zwischen leichten und schweren Haken bei den bei uns üblichen Größen auswirken? Und wirkt sich dieser Unterschied wirklich im Wasser aus, oder nur in der Psyche des Anglers?

Was wiegt so ein 10er Drennan Super Specialist und wieviel ist ein leichterer (Plättchen-) Haken leichter?


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich schon mal jemand mit einer Apothekerwaage ausgewogen, wie sich die Unterschiede zwischen leichten und schweren Haken bei den bei uns üblichen Größen auswirken? Und wirkt sich dieser Unterschied wirklich im Wasser aus, oder nur in der Psyche des Anglers?
> 
> Was wiegt so ein 10er Drennan Super Specialist und wieviel ist ein leichterer (Plättchen-) Haken leichter?



Sehr gute Frage. Ich hab derlei Kleinteile nie gewogen. Aber die Psyche des Anglers spielt ja auch ne Rolle - Vertrauen in Gerät und Köder (morphogenetisches Feld?).


----------



## Minimax

Natürlich hast Du recht, die Unterschiede sind minimal und physikalisch unbedeutend, aber der punctus knaxus ist natürlich:



Andal schrieb:


> Und wirkt sich dieser Unterschied wirklich im Wasser aus, oder nur in der Psyche des Anglers?



Hier allerdings sind die Unterschiede gewaltig, Milligramm werden zu Tonnen, unmessbare Unterschiede entscheiden über Franzosentum oder sogar komplette
Angelsaisons:

Welcher Angler würde froh und leichten Herzens ans Wasser gehen, wenn er seine Angelmütze vergessen hat? Welche Auswirkungen kann es haben, wenn der Kescher zum falschen Zeitpunkt aufgebaut wird?
Und - wie soll ein Angler gut fangen, wenn er dem Haken misstraut, wenn auch nur die Farbe statt brüniert gar _blau_ ist? So wird aus einem mit allen Wassern gewaschenen
Specimen Hunter ein armer, von Zweifeln geplagter Wicht, ein pechverfolgter Jonas, der die phrygische Kappe trägt, und sich zitternd in die Tricolore hüllt.

Daher ist es unbedingt notwendig, im Kreise der Brüder unter beifälligem Nicken, oder skeptischem Brummen die feinststofflichen Risiken und Chancen der Hakenwahl zu erörtern, das Problem zu wälzen, während die Pfeifen über den zusammengesteckten, von süssen Sorgen geplagten Köpfen einen Londoner Nebel produzieren- Eben fachzusimpeln. Viel steht auf dem Spiel, und ausserdem ist´s ein Genuss!

Und wenn meine 12er Hayabusa alle sind, brauch ich garnicht erst ans Wasser zu gehen, dat wird nix, Jungs.


----------



## geomas

Haha, zum Glück bin ich nicht ganz so detailversessen. Das gänzlich unwissenschaftlich praktizierte „Ausprobieren” von neuen oder alten Haken oder anderen Gerätschaften ist für mich fester Bestandteil des Angelns, so wie ich es mag. Das Gefriemel, Knoten, Tüfteln macht mir einfach Spaß.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich hast Du recht, die Unterschiede sind minimal und physikalisch unbedeutend, aber der punctus knaxus ist natürlich:



Ach, das würd ich garnicht mal sagen. Ne Made im Wasser wiegt quasi nichts. Ein Haken wiegt ja auch nur ein paar zig Milligramm, aber gemessen an dem bisschen, was die Made im Wasser wiegt, kann das schon ein deutlicher Unterschied sein. Also zumindest physikalisch wird das merkbar sein. Wie empfindlich misstrauische Fische da dann letzendlich sind, das ist natürlich ne andere Sache.

Mini, warst du eigentlich schonmal mit schwiwmmenden Castern oberflächen-trotten? Meine Maden im Kühlschrank sind mittlerweile komplett dahin und ich überlege, sie noch als Oerflächenköder trotting-like anzubieten: Blei direkt an die Pose schieben, unbeschwertes Vorfach dran und dann ungebremst abtreiben lassen...


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, zum Glück bin ich nicht ganz so detailversessen. Das gänzlich unwissenschaftlich praktizierte „Ausprobieren” von neuen oder alten Haken oder anderen Gerätschaften ist für mich fester Bestandteil des Angelns, so wie ich es mag. Das Gefriemel, Knoten, Tüfteln macht mir einfach Spaß.



Das geht mir genauso. Ein Schlenker hier eine Perle da und dann freut man sich wie beim rausgeputzten Weihnachtsbaum. 

Liebe Grüße

Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 

Danke erstmal fürs vorstellen der Haken. 
Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch: ICh wusste z.B. nicht das DAM und Gama mal zusammen gearbeitet haben, weist du von wann diese Hakenpäckchen sind ?
Hab bis vor einigen Jahren keine Haken mehr kaufen müssen da mein Bestand relativ hoch war, darum auch meine Frage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Habe mir jetzt den* Gamakatsu 1810 B geholt als gebundene Version*. Wenn mir der Haken gefällt werden lose Haken gekauft und gebunden. Aber vielen Dank für Deine Übersicht.



Den kenne ich gut.
Hab damit lange Zeit auf Schleien geangelt bis.......ja bis mir die Mutter aller Schleien den aufgebogen hat und flöten ging.....

Seitdem ist er bei mir raus und ich nutze nur noch etwas dickdrähtigere Modelle.


----------



## Racklinger

Am Anfang hab ich mich auch immer gefragt, wie leicht muss die Montage sein, wie dünn der Haken. Kann der Wirbel noch mit rein oder riskiere ich doch den Schnurdrall. Fragen über Fragen. Obs der Fisch merkt und ob ihm das was ausmacht kommt wahrscheinlich wirklich aufs Gewässer drauf an. Aber seit @Fantastic Fishing seinen Bericht übers Grundangeln mit fixierten Blei gemacht hat (https://www.16er-haken.de/grundangeln/), geb ich nicht mehr so darauf acht. 
Jetzt wo es wieder kälter wird, ja da muss man wieder feiner fischen, aber selbst da glaub ich nicht, das ein 20er Wirbel in der Montage was ausmacht.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den kenne ich gut.
> Hab damit lange Zeit auf Schleien geangelt bis.......ja bis mir die Mutter aller Schleien den aufgebogen hat und flöten ging.....
> 
> Seitdem ist er bei mir raus und ich nutze nur noch etwas dickdrähtigere Modelle.



Das will ich wohl glauben, er ist schon sehr dünndrähtig. Ich will auch mal den Matrix SW Feeder Hooks ausprobieren. Der Haken ist im Hakenbogen abgeflacht und entspricht damit dem Sensas 3095. Inwieweit die Haken identisch sind muß ich noch überprüfen.
Den Gamakatsu 1810 B wollte ich auch für fikelinsches Angeln auf Nano Plötzen einsetzen. Nicht jeder hat solche ausnahme Fische in den Teichen wie der Professore. Bei uns wird halt auch viel Fisch entnommen. Wo sollen da die Dicken auch herkommen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat solche ausnahme Fische in den Teichen wie der Professore. Bei uns *wird halt auch viel Fisch entnommen.* Wo sollen da die Dicken auch herkommen.



Hier leider auch und nichts nachbesetzt außer Karpfen, Karpfen, Karpfen.
Zum Glück wissen die meisten nicht wie man die paar Schleien und Karauschen angelt. 
Ich glaube ich bin der Einzige, der auch mal Fische zurücksetzt.


----------



## Tricast

Grundsätzlich habe ich ja auch nichts gegen eine Entnahme für den menschlichen Verzehr wenn es mit Augenmaß geschieht. Aber ich kann natürlich jeden Fisch nur einmal abschlagen und irgendwann ist Schluß mit lustig und den dicken Brassen, Rotaugen und Schleien in begrenzten Gewässern mit hohen Angeldruck.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du sagst es Heinz!
Es wird immer schwieriger noch gute Fische zu finden.


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> Danke erstmal fürs vorstellen der Haken.
> Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch: ICh wusste z.B. nicht das DAM und Gama mal zusammen gearbeitet haben, weist du von wann diese Hakenpäckchen sind ?
> Hab bis vor einigen Jahren keine Haken mehr kaufen müssen da mein Bestand relativ hoch war, darum auch meine Frage.




Pfff, da bin ich nicht sicher. 
Also die ersten Gamakatsu-Haken bekam ich zu DDR-Zeiten in einem querformatigen Briefchen mit DAM-Aufdruck. 
Das muß so ganz grob zwischen 1985 und 1988 gewesen sein. 






Zuletzt habe ich bei einem lokalen Angelhändler eine Menge dieser Briefchen in der Grabbelkiste 
gefunden (und für 50 Cent erworben), mit etlichen Lagen Preis-Aufklebern. 

Etwa Mitte der 1990er Jahre oder etwas später (?) hab ich dann Gamakatsu-Haken in den größeren und hochformatigen Briefchen, die bis heute so verwendet werden, gekauft. Preisschilder auf jeden Fall in DM.

Ich dachte bis vor kurzem, daß Gamakatsu von SPRO vertrieben wird. Es ist wohl aber eher umgekehrt: also SPRO (mit Marken wie Cresta) gehört zu Gamakatsu, nicht andersrum. Sicher bin ich da aber nicht.
Ist letztlich auch egal - ich mag die scharfen Greifer mit dem (damals wie heute) dreieckigen Logo auf der Packung.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den kenne ich gut.
> Hab damit lange Zeit auf Schleien geangelt bis.......ja bis mir die Mutter aller Schleien den aufgebogen hat und flöten ging.....
> 
> Seitdem ist er bei mir raus und ich nutze nur noch etwas dickdrähtigere Modelle.




Zum gezielten Angeln auf Schleien würd ich die relativ dünndrahtigen Gamakatsu-Modelle (incl. des bewährten 2210) auch nicht benutzen.
Auf dem aus Vergleichsgründen abgebildeten Drennan Super Spade ist als empfohlene Schnurstärke 4-6 Pfund vermerkt - den wird wohl nicht mal Tincazilla aufbiegen können.
Ein 14er Drennan Sweetcorn ist meiner Erfahrung nach weniger stabil als Super Spade und Super Specialist gleicher Größe. Der Carbon Feeder (Plättchenhaken) ist wiederum stark.
Die feinen Haken nehm ich für die Angelei am Fluß nebenan, wo die Gefahr oder Chance auf starke Fische doch eher gering ist. 
An relativ krautfreien Stillgewässern seh ich auch kein Problem mit feinen Haken.


----------



## Andal

Meine Vorlieben für (ultra-) feines Fischen haben sich ja mit nachlassender Sehkraft verschoben. Nicht zum Nachteil, wie ich feststellen durfte. Schleien und Brassen bleiben auch an 8er Wide Gape Haken und Festbleimontagen sehr gut hängen. Aber es hat sich auch in mir eine Erkenntnis festgesetzt. Was an meinem mittlerweile verstärktem Gerät nicht hängen will, hat es nicht verdient, von mir gefangen zu werden. Man muss sich nur angewöhnen, die Tricolore mal mit aufrechtem Gang nach Hause zu tragen. Aber wenn dann was hängt, hängt auch etwas nennenswertes am Haken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn dann was hängt, hängt auch etwas nennenswertes am Haken.


Ich erinnere da an den monströsen Weserkaulbarsch


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich erinnere da an den monströsen Weserkaulbarsch


Selbst der war für ein Treffen ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch. Ich nehme seit etwa 20 Jahren an Forentreffen teil und fange dabei im Durchschnitt NIE etwas.


----------



## Andal

Aber um wieder zum Thema Haken zurückzukehren. Was ist denn an den Drennan Haken so störend?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber um wieder zum Thema Haken zurückzukehren. Was ist denn an den Drennan Haken so störend?



Na, die sind schon hervorragend, ich stehe ja sehr auf den Carbon Feeder in 12 - 16 , am liebsten 14. Die Fallen übrigens bei aller Kräftigkeit schön klein aus. Ich
Für größere Köder und in den Größen 8-12 mag ich aber den Hayabusa lieber, und zwar besonders wegen dem recht großen offenen Hakenbogen- genau richtig um ihn in einem Brocken zu verstecken.
Also ich würd sagen, die beiden Modelle ergänzen sich in meiner Hakenschachtel.
Da steckt aber auch ein anderer Faktor dahinter: Drennans muss ich bestellen -sind auch gelegentlich mal aus, oder nur einzwie Briefchen zu bekommen- und die Colmics führt ein Angelladen in meiner Nähe immer in ausreichender Anzahl.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Etwa Mitte der 1990er Jahre oder etwas später (?) hab ich dann Gamakatsu-Haken in den größeren und hochformatigen Briefchen, die bis heute so verwendet werden, gekauft. Preisschilder auf jeden Fall in DM.
> 
> Ich dachte bis vor kurzem, daß Gamakatsu von SPRO vertrieben wird. Es ist wohl aber eher umgekehrt: also SPRO (mit Marken wie Cresta) gehört zu Gamakatsu, nicht andersrum. Sicher bin ich da aber nicht.
> Ist letztlich auch egal - ich mag die scharfen Greifer mit dem (damals wie heute) dreieckigen Logo auf der Packung.



Spro müsste zu Gamakatsu dazugehören wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Wenn das Mitte der 90er gewesen ist dann wäre das in der Zeit von Andy bei DAM.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gerade bei größeren Ködern kommen IMHO die Vorzüge der Drennan Haken (ich fische zu 90% die Super Specialist denn Omen est Nomen) gut zur Geltung - sei es Größe 2-6 für Tauwurm oder bis 4 für Teig, sie sind nicht klobig aber bieten viel Platz für appetitliche Häppchen.

Es gibt im Schwalm Eder Kreis ein Zoofachgeschäft mit Angelbedarf, da würd ich die Drennan (und auch Kamasan)haken bekommen, die sonstigen üblichen Verdächtigen in KS und Umgebung haben leider nicht allzuviele Haken die mich interessieren, und der Zooladen ist von meinen Gewässern nicht gerade um die Ecke. Also bleibt  nur das Netz und dann wird aus Gründen der Vorratshaltung über Bedarf eingekauft und den Rest kennt ihr ja


----------



## Andal

Hab die Tage auch Haken gekauft. 100 Stück in den Gr. 2 - 12 zu 2,99 €. Kann man nicht bejammern, die Dinger.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hab die Tage auch Haken gekauft. 100 Stück in den Gr. 2 - 12 zu 2,99 €. Kann man nicht bejammern, die Dinger.


Habe auch was wurmhaken angeht gute Erfahrungen beim Ali gemacht (dafür hatte ich auch schon Karpfenhaken die weder Scharf noch besonders stabil waren) und habe aktuell ~14 und 16er bestellt und bin gespannt wann sie kommen und wie sie sich machen. Unterm Strich bleibe ich ein Fan von Drennan Haken weil sie sehr hochwertig sind, aber wenn ich günstige und gute Alternativen auftue - so sehr Fanboy bin ich nicht.
Btw habe ich auch eine Polbrille (in Gelb) zum überziehen über meine eigentliche Brille bestellt. Für 6 € macht man nix verkehrt, selbst wenn sie nicht polarisierend sein sollte (die Kommentate sprechen dafür dass das funzt) - das nur als Hinweis für all jene, die wie ich regelmäßig nach Verlust die Neuanschaffung meiden wollen weil aua


----------



## Andal

Ich kaufe den meisten "Klein-Gruscht" fast nur noch bei irgendwelchen Shops auf ebay, die das Zeug aus China importieren. Es ist vergleichsweise spottbillig, um keinen Furz schlechter, als die Markenware und binnen 2-3 Tagen im Haus.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw habe ich auch eine Polbrille (in Gelb) zum überziehen über meine eigentliche Brille bestellt.



Eine weise Entscheidung, Du wirst die Welt -und vor allem Deine Posenspitze- mit ganz neuen Augen sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine weise Entscheidung, Du wirst die Welt -und vor allem Deine Posenspitze- mit ganz neuen Augen sehen.



Ganz genau.
Ich habe eine Sehstärkenbrille in gelb extra zum angeln.


----------



## Andal

Polbrillen sind leider der absolute Leidensartikel für uns Brillenträger. Aufstecker sind für den Poppo, mit Fit Over Brillen sieht man aus, wie Puck die Stubenfliege und gute optische Brillen raffen das Konto dahin.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Polbrillen sind leider der absolute Leidensartikel für uns Brillenträger. Aufstecker sind für den Poppo, mit Fit Over Brillen sieht man aus, wie Puck die Stubenfliege und gute optische Brillen raffen das Konto dahin.


Ich habe eine Brille von Solano http://solano-eyewear.com/en/index.html mit polarisierendem Magnetclip - das System ist total toll (sofern man den Clip nicht zweimal himmelt - einmal Kind, einmal Kochtopfs hintern...) und die Dinger lassen sich in verschiedenen Farben nachkaufen - nur bei jeweils 40 € macht es relativ wenig spass zweimal eine nachzulaufen. Aber wenn man etwas acht gibt total tolles System


----------



## Hecht100+

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Gamakatsu-Polbrille-G-Glasses-Over-l-gb--19434.html

Wenn man eine kleine Normalbrille trägt, dann würde ich diese hier empfehlen, trägt sich gut. Wurde in OS für 30 Euronen verkauft, gelb wäre mir auch lieber gewesen aber wenn man keine Zeit hat nimmt man was da ist.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf  Das Magnetclipsystem habe ich bei meiner normalen Brille als Sonnenbrille, hast du dir dann Polarisationsgläser nachträglich einbauen lassen??


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf  Das Magnetclipsystem habe ich bei meiner normalen Brille als Sonnenbrille, hast du dir dann Polarisationsgläser nachträglich einbauen lassen??


Nää die Clips von solano sind alle polarisierend. Das macht es ja so sexy, ich bin nur nicht gewillt nochmal 40 € zu zahlen, vor allem wenn ich eine drüberziehbrille für unter 7 EUR bekomme


----------



## Andal

Das Problem: 

Clipper lassen leider seitliches Streulicht ein - gar nicht gut!
Fit Overs passen bei vielen Gestellen optischer Brillen einfach nicht drüber.

Ich kämpfe mit den Sportbrillen schon  seit meinem 6ten Lebensjahr. Ich werde es bei einem verkniffenen Blick belassen, bis mal der jähe Reichtum ausbricht und ich mir eine nach meinen Wünschen machen lassen werde.


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo,

das Problem habe ich seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr, da bin ich nämlich am Grauen Star operiert worden (beide Augen), seitdem brauche ich nur noch eine Lesebrille, in der Ferne habe ich 100 % Sehkraft.
Aber es stimmt schon, die Aufstecker sind nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal

Das steht mir auch noch ins Haus. Aber nur wegen der Polbrille reisse ich mich jetzt auch nicht um die Stecherei in den Augen.


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Das steht mir auch noch ins Haus. Aber nur wegen der Polbrille reisse ich mich jetzt auch nicht um die Stecherei in den Augen.



Hallo,

war ja auch nicht wegen der Polbrille, dies war nur ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal

Das hat meine Mutter auch gesagt. Aber wenn ich mir so ansehe, was die an mir in der nächsten Zeit noch alles herumschnitzen wollen, überlege ich ernsthaft, im Krankenhaus einen Zweitwohnsitz anzumelden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Heute gab es Herbstbullen satt am Method Feeder. Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das Problem:
> 
> Clipper lassen leider seitliches Streulicht ein - gar nicht gut!


Sicher nicht optimal aber für meine zweimal Spinnfischen im Jahr und etwas auf die Pose gucken - dafür langt es und ich habe keinen Bock auf sportbrillen oder so


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute gab es Herbstbullen satt am Method Feeder. Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!


Dickes Petri und schöne Bilder sind das.Und gut schaust du aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri und schöne Bilder sind das.Und gut schaust du aus.



So sieht ein Gesicht im Sturm nach Regen und Sinnflut aus! War nicht gerade harmonisch am Wasser, obwohl die Bilder eine andere Geschichte erzählten!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil!

Schöne Brachsen.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!


Dickes Petri Heil zu den Brassen. Da hast du mal wieder gezeigt was du kannst Hannibal. Mit dir würde ich mal gerne losziehen. Dann würde ich mich als Murdock outen. Für B.A. bin ich zu schmächtig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing 
Herzliches Petri zu der tollen Brassenherde!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Heil zu den Brassen. Da hast du mal wieder gezeigt was du kannst Hannibal. Mit dir würde ich mal gerne losziehen. Dann würde ich mich als Murdock outen. Für B.A. bin ich zu schmächtig.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich hätte 6 Brassen mehr haben können, anstelle der 10 Exemplare. Beim Bilder machen ist mir die Rute 2x vom Ständer geflogen, 4x löste sich der Schonhaken wegen Fallbissen, danach rauschten die Fische auf die Kante und der Drill war beendet. Das war schon eine anständige Schlacht und das beste: Es waren keine 3 Stunden an Angelzeit. Ich bin auch begeistert, da saß die Pellet/MF Taktik heute wie die Faust aufs Auge!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin auch begeistert, da saß die Pellet/MF Taktik heute wie die Faust aufs Auge!


Dann hat ja dein Plan wirklich funktioniert. Vielleicht solltest du das nächste mal die Rute beim Fotoshooting nicht im Wasser haben. Wäre eine Überlegung wert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

So heute sollte es zum kleinen Fluss auf Döbel gehen.
Futter war auch schnell zusammen gestellt.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Der Eisvogel war auch  unterwegs.
War halt ein schöner Tag am Wasser.






Platzwahl ging auch recht flott.




ATTACH=full]331117[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Leider war die Werse heute nicht so spendabel...
Ein paar Rotaugen und eine kleine Brasse gab's.
Eine Ringelnatter hatte den Fluss überquert direkt vor meinen Füßen.
Bild ist leider nicht so gut geworden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann hat ja dein Plan wirklich funktioniert. Vielleicht solltest du das nächste mal die Rute beim Fotoshooting nicht im Wasser haben. Wäre eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Der Karpfen steht als nächstes auf der Liste!


----------



## Zander Jonny

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute gab es Herbstbullen satt am Method Feeder. Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!



Brassenflüsterer


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Karpfen steht als nächstes auf der Liste!


Da habe ich bei die keine Bedenken. Freu mich schon auf die Bilder von den Woppern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Karpfen steht als nächstes auf der Liste!



Steigst du endlich bei der ÜK Comp. ein?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Steigst du endlich bei der ÜK Comp. ein?



Eher nicht, ich überlasse dir (dem Specimenspeci) zurecht den Titel. Ein Küttfischlord hat sowieso nichts auf dem Thron zu suchen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber die Brachsen waren doch mal richtig gute Kütfische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber die Brachsen waren doch mal richtig gute Kütfische.



Ich hätte dich in: Brassen, Schleien, Plötzen und Güstern geschlagen. Rotfedern hab ich nichts besonderes, Barbe/Giebel/Karausche nicht und Karpfen vom Februar noch in XS-Größe. Ükel und Kauli (Hafen) wäre ich guter Dinge. Mein Terminplan und die Koordination (Berichte Schreibe, Überarbeiten, Tackle Testen, Social Media, Wettkämpfe) sind aber so fett gefüllt, da war kein Schädel für die Challenge vorhanden. Gewinnst du das Ding, dann Hochverdient.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ja noch längst nicht vorbei.
Da kann noch viel passieren.
Schleien hatte dieses Jahr so einige aber keine Zeit noch länger auf größere zu angeln. Gab ja noch viele andere Arten.

Auf Pötze und Brachsen will ich auch nochmal ein wenig probieren.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So heute sollte es zum kleinen Fluss auf Döbel gehen.
> Futter war auch schnell zusammen gestellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 331114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Eisvogel war auch  unterwegs.
> War halt ein schöner Tag am Wasser.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331115
> 
> Platzwahl ging auch recht flott.
> Anhang anzeigen 331116
> 
> ATTACH=full]331117[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331118
> Anhang anzeigen 331120
> 
> 
> Leider war die Werse heute nicht so spendabel...
> Ein paar Rotaugen und eine kleine Brasse gab's.
> Eine Ringelnatter hatte den Fluss überquert direkt vor meinen Füßen.
> Bild ist leider nicht so gut geworden.
> Anhang anzeigen 331121


Petri Kalle,klasse Fotos hast gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja noch längst nicht vorbei.
> Da kann noch viel passieren.
> Schleien hatte dieses Jahr so einige aber keine Zeit noch länger auf größere zu angeln. Gab ja noch viele andere Arten.
> 
> Auf Pötze und Brachsen will ich auch nochmal ein wenig probieren.



Ich hab dieses Jahr auch sehr wenig auf Schleien gefischt, wobei es wegen der Wasserstände auch echt mau ist bisweilen. Ich check mein Konto mal und bestelle die Scale vielleicht, um dir noch ein bisschen Dampf unterm Hintern zu machen. Wobei das Schnell passieren muss, weil mit Schleien in spätestens 2 Wochen vorbei ist (Glückstreffer noch möglich). Generell soll derjenige das Ding gewinnen, der auch die Leidenschaft dafür hatte. Ich gönne es dir!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na dann los.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na dann los.



Zumindest werden die Fische jetzt wesentlich größer, weil ich bis Jahresende nur noch Method Feeder (Abseits VÖ). Da kommen schon noch ein paar Knaller. Wobei mich mein ganzer Terminkalender auch in Rage bringt. Heute musste ich eine Einladung für den Silokanal absagen, weil ich zeitlich schon nicht mehr hinterherkomme.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute musste ich eine Einladung für den Silokanal absagen,




Schade.
Das scheint ein interessantes Gewässer zu sein.

Da würd ich auch gern mal pietschen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schade.
> Das scheint ein interessantes Gewässer zu sein.
> 
> Da würd ich auch gern mal pietschen.



Wir wären für WK hingefahren, dicke Rotaugen auf die Matte legen. Schon Krass, wie die Fische sich in den Kanälen tummeln. Bei uns fängst du mit Glück eine Plötze von 40 Zentimeter im Jahr, dort mehrfach im Match........


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ne 40er hab ich das letzte Mal zu DDR Zeiten gesehen hier.


----------



## Minimax

@phirania , schade das es mit dem Zielfisch nicht geklappt hat, sie sind weiss Gott launisch. Aber wenigstens entschneidert -Petri dazu-, und so spät noch im Jahr ne süsse Natter erblicken ist ja ein wunderbares Erlebnis,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne 40er hab ich das letzte Mal zu DDR Zeiten gesehen hier.



Ich hatte letztes Jahr vier Stück davon, wobei das alles innerhalb einer Stunde an der Elbe gefangen worden sind (Glück). Dieses Jahr knapp über 35 Zentimeter, allerdings auch nur ein Exemplar. Das Rotauge ist auch der Fisch, wo ich mit Abstand am meisten Scheitere. Die Bestände sind entweder richtig scheisse oder ich kanns nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jau die sind zickig.
Ich probiere es aber noch ein paar Mal dieses Jahr.
Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch einen Palmplötz hier irgendwo.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jau die sind zickig.
> Ich probiere es aber noch ein paar Mal dieses Jahr.
> Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch einen Palmplötz hier irgendwo.



Ich halte jede Wette: Ich probiere es 30x am Stück und keine Plötze übertrifft deine Nanowerte!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den (für mich unsichtbaren) Brassen, @Fantastic Fishing !

@phirania : Dein Döbelfutter sieht aus wie mein Texastopf vom Discounter... Petri zu Plötz und Brachsen!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den (für mich unsichtbaren) Brassen, @Fantastic Fishing !
> 
> @phirania : Dein Döbelfutter sieht aus wie mein Texastopf vom Discounter...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den (für mich unsichtbaren) Brassen, @Fantastic Fishing !



Liegt wohl am AB, ich kann die Bilder auf meinem Browser, sowie Smartphone sehen. Macht aber nischt, du hast ja Fantasie!


----------



## feederbrassen

Moin, hab ich was verpasst  

Hatte wie so oft wieder keine Zeit. 
Nächste Woche aber werde ich nochmal angreifen, hab ab Dienstag ein paar Tage frei


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Liegt wohl am AB, ich kann die Bilder auf meinem Browser, sowie Smartphone sehen. Macht aber nischt, du hast ja Fantasie!



Schöne Fotos - auf'm smarten Fernrufapparatus hats funktioniert mit der Bildanzeige - also Petri nochemal! 
Hast Du die Bilder bei FB gehostet und von dort aus verlinkt? Mein Standard-Browser auf dem Schreibtisch-Rechner blockt FB wunschgemäß weg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos - auf'm smarten Fernrufapparatus hats funktioniert mit der Bildanzeige - also Petri nochemal!
> Hast Du die Bilder bei FB gehostet und von dort aus verlinkt? Mein Standard-Browser auf dem Schreibtisch-Rechner blockt FB wunschgemäß weg.



Stimmt, ich habe die Bilder über FB verlinkt, da haben wir das Problem auch schon gefunden. Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, für alle Konsumbereiten oder -willigen: 
es gibt Neues an der Tacklefront. Zumindest Preston und Korum haben neue Sachen vorgestellt. 
Das im Thread bereits lobend erwähnte River oder Barbel Tripod von Korum hat einen „Compact”-Geschwisterchen bekommen, die Ruckbags von Korum wurden überarbeitet und und und.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, für alle Konsumbereiten oder -willigen:
> es gibt Neues an der Tacklefront. Zumindest Preston und Korum haben neue Sachen vorgestellt.
> Das im Thread bereits lobend erwähnte River oder Barbel Tripod von Korum hat einen „Compact”-Geschwisterchen bekommen, die Ruckbags von Korum wurden überarbeitet und und und.



Och Nö, immer wenn gutes Überarbeitet wird, ist es scheisse......


----------



## geomas

Naja, man hat ja meistens noch die Chance auf ein Schnäppchen vom bewährten Artikel. Ich hab seit etlichen Jahren einen Ruckbag und bin ganz happy damit. 
Auch wenn ich die neuen zusätzlichen D-Ringe und Klettbänder an den überarbeiteten Ruckbags prima finde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Naja, man hat ja meistens noch die Chance auf ein Schnäppchen vom bewährten Artikel. Ich hab seit etlichen Jahren einen Ruckbag und bin ganz happy damit.
> Auch wenn ich die neuen zusätzlichen D-Ringe und Klettbänder an den überarbeiteten Ruckbags prima finde.



Ich hab den kleinen Day-Sack aktueller Serie und kann nicht Meckern, obgleich ich das Ding nicht im Ansatz gefüllt bekomme. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was diese "Roving-Experten" alles mitschleppen, wenn es XXL-Rucksäcke gibt. Lightweight hatte ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania : Dein Döbelfutter sieht aus wie mein Texastopf vom Discounter... Petri zu Plötz und Brachsen!


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab den kleinen Day-Sack aktueller Serie und kann nicht Meckern, obgleich ich das Ding nicht im Ansatz gefüllt bekomme. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was diese "Roving-Experten" alles mitschleppen, wenn es XXL-Rucksäcke gibt. Lightweight hatte ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung.



Ich hab (glaub ich) das erste Compact-Ruckbag-Modell. Absolut tolles Teil mit vielen Innovationen (die Griffe zum ins-Auto-Setzen, die Clips für den Sitztransport, der feste Boden). Den innen verwendeten Stoff finde ich nicht so praktisch, aber das hat der Ruckbag mit anderen gepolsterten Taschen und Futteralen gemeinsam.
Hatte im Compact-Ruckbag oft noch ne große Thermoskanne drin und dann auch Futter/Pellets und so. 

Hast Du immer einen extra Futtereimer oder ne Tasche dafür mit?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, für alle Konsumbereiten oder -willigen:
> es gibt Neues an der Tacklefront. Zumindest Preston und Korum haben neue Sachen vorgestellt.
> Das im Thread bereits lobend erwähnte River oder Barbel Tripod von Korum hat einen „Compact”-Geschwisterchen bekommen, die Ruckbags von Korum wurden überarbeitet und und und.


Also der aeronium supa lite Stuhl pornt mich schon ein bisschen an. Trägt über 120kg und wiegt 2,5 - kann man machen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du immer einen extra Futtereimer oder ne Tasche dafür mit?



Ich habe in der Regel alles in meinem Sidetray/Kiepe beim Feedern verstaut. Beim Posenangeln/Pickern dann Futter im Eimer, samt Ködern und je nach Lage auch die Kleinteile (kleines Täschen). Der Eimer ist also häufig mein Rucksack. Ich wüsste deswegen auch nicht, wozu ich so ein großes Teil brauche. Ich nutze den Rucksack nur, wenn ich ohne Stuhl am kleinen Fluss mit der Pose fische.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also der aeronium supa lite Stuhl pornt mich schon ein bisschen an. Trägt über 120kg und wiegt 2,5 - kann man machen



Minimaximus und der Professore haben (glaub ich) so ein Teil.

Ich bin davon komplett ab und erstmal sehr, sehr glücklich mit meinem günstigen Feeder-Chair.
Bislang hab ich noch nicht versucht, den an den Ruckbag ranzuclippen.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Regel alles in meinem Sidetray/Kiepe beim Feedern verstaut. Beim Posenangeln/Pickern dann Futter im Eimer, samt Ködern und je nach Lage auch die Kleinteile (kleines Täschen). Der Eimer ist also häufig mein Rucksack. Ich wüsste deswegen auch nicht, wozu ich so ein großes Teil brauche. Ich nutze den Rucksack nur, wenn ich ohne Stuhl am kleinen Fluss mit der Pose fische.



Ich finde es einfach spannend, wie andere Angler im Wortsinne „zur Tat schreiten”.
Irgendwann möchte ich ja zur Feederei konvertieren und bin schon gespannt, wie das meine Sicht auf Taschen/Eimer... verändern wird. 
Witzig finde ich die alten Eimer-Umhüllungstaschen, kennst Du evtl. von alten Videos. Für die modernen Viereck-Futtereimer gibts gepolsterte Futterale.


----------



## Andal

Ein wahrlich appetitanregendes Rütlein!

https://www.korum.co.uk/products/rods/trilogy-triple-tip-rod#


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach spannend, wie andere Angler im Wortsinne „zur Tat schreiten”.
> Irgendwann möchte ich ja zur Feederei konvertieren und bin schon gespannt, wie das meine Sicht auf Taschen/Eimer... verändern wird.
> Witzig finde ich die alten Eimer-Umhüllungstaschen, kennst Du evtl. von alten Videos. Für die modernen Viereck-Futtereimer gibts gepolsterte Futterale.



Ich bin da recht pflegeleicht, weil ich mich ohnehin wegen per pedes reduzieren muss. Auf den meisten "ChiChi" verzichte ich ohnehin, weil ich mich nur auf den Fisch und meine Methoden konzentrieren. Daher auch das Feedern und meine Obszession, weil ich wenig Material nutzen muss, aber sehr viel Fangen kann. Heute hatte ich beispielsweise für sehr große Mengen an Fisch nur 500 Milliliter an Futter, sowieso 250 Milliliter an Pellets im Rennen.

Die Easybox fand ich deswegen immer cool, war ja Sitz und Rucksack, sowie "Raumstation" für D25 Zubehör in einer Einheit. Nun gut, Ruhe in Frieden, du tolles Mackwerk.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Minimaximus und der Professore haben (glaub ich) so ein Teil.
> 
> Ich bin davon komplett ab und erstmal sehr, sehr glücklich mit meinem günstigen Feeder-Chair.
> Bislang hab ich noch nicht versucht, den an den Ruckbag ranzuclippen.


Mag sein aber ich sehe ihn gerade zum erste  Mal mit Tragkraftsangabe. Als schwerer Junge ist das kein uninteressantes Detail. Meinen 6kg Karpfenstuhl mitnehmen lähmt so, 2,5kg würde ich vermutlich nicht mal merken. @Minimax Modell ist glaube auch ein älteres


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ein wahrlich appetitanregendes Rütlein!
> 
> https://www.korum.co.uk/products/rods/trilogy-triple-tip-rod#


Was ist ein Power Quiver? Commercial Zitterspitze?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also der aeronium supa lite Stuhl pornt mich schon ein bisschen an. Trägt über 120kg und wiegt 2,5 - kann man machen



EDIT: Der Ältere ist einem tragischem Unfall -ich habe ihn überfahren- zum Opfer gefallen.
Zum Aeronium:

Ich habe ihn -genauso wie der Prof- ich glaube auch Du kennst ihn von der Fulle her. Ich bin genauso wie pröfpröf sehr zufrieden, wir schrieben ja auch darüber, deshalb gebe ich zwei kleine Kritikpunkte zu bedenken:
Die hohlen, langhexagonalen Füsse sind den massiven Schlammtellern des Vrgängermodells deutlich unterlegen,
Die Bespannnung neigt bei fortgesetztem Rumlümmeln zum Verrutschem, das muss man ab und zu korrigieren.
Insgesamt ist der Aeronium seinem Vorgänger in Puncto Leichtigkeit deutlich überlegen, im Handling und Packmass gleichwertig, aber an Durability vermutlich etwas
unterlegen.
Keine Angst wegen Belastung: Ich habe einmal den jungen, kräftigen, durchtrainierten, sicher über 200pfündigen Handwerkerburschen-Nachbarn (Den ich gefühlt ständig an Mrs. Minimax Küchentisch zufällig antreffe, wieso eigentlich?) probesitzen lassen, der fühlte sich sehr wohl im Aeronium und der Stuhl hats klaglos mitgemacht.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was ist ein Power Quiver? Commercial Zitterspitze?


Eine Zitterspitze - 4 oz. - also was für den größeren Bach und die Barbe.


----------



## geomas

#stuhl
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mit dem Feederchair mal ne größere Distanz laufen. 
Hab da jetzt 2 kurze Beinverlängerungen montiert, einen sehr kurzen Arm + einen normal kurzen Feederarm sowie das Schnellmontage-Dings für das Tablett (dies klemme ich für den Transport zwischen Sitz und Lehne).
Ich wollte ursprünglich ein deutlich größeres Modell besorgen, das dann aber nur noch zum regulären Preis lieferbar war und ich wollte knausern und auch nicht auf den Nachfolger warten.

Einen normalen Sitz/Stuhl/Sessel gleuch welchen Gewichts brauche ich momentan nicht. Meine Meinung kann sich natürlich morgen schon ändern.


#trilogy
Haha, meine Trilogy wiegt 4oz (die ganze Rute incl. Zitterspitze). Irgendwie bin ich bei den neuen Korum-Ruten skeptisch.


#methodfeeder
Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel umgepackt und neu sortiert... . Für das Method-Zeugs hab ich jetzt ne sehr kompakte Box (Meiho System Tray Case HD), wo all der Kleinkram reinpaßt. Dazu noch ne Dose für das Futter/eingeweichte Pellets, Hakenköder und Pellets in ner Tüte oder umverpackt in ner Emsa-Box. Ist nicht viel, das gefällt mir.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich bei den neuen Korum-Ruten skeptisch.



Bitte zu vertiefen. Stimme intuitiv zu, allerdings ohne es belegen zu können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #trilogy
> Haha, meine Trilogy wiegt 4oz (die ganze Rute incl. Zitterspitze). Irgendwie bin ich bei den neuen Korum-Ruten skeptisch.



Wer mag das Packmaß von 1,90m bitte nicht?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte zu vertiefen. Stimme intuitiv zu, allerdings ohne es belgen zu können.



...negative Schwingungen, bad vibrations, irgendetwas gefällt mir nicht daran. Bauchgefühl. Und die Mode gewordenen kurzen Vordergriffe gefallen mir bei keinem Hersteller/keiner Marke.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer mag das Packmaß von 1,90m bitte nicht?



Haha, mir ists Wumpe. Ich habe einen klapprigen Kleinwagen, der aber Ruten bis knapp über 8ft ungeteilt schluckt.
Bei Gelegenheit werd ich mal versuchen, ne 9-Fuß-Rute ungeteilt in die Karre zu schieben.

Hattest Du nicht die Browning Tickler? Die war doch von der Bauweise der Pond Wand ähnlich.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #trilogy
> Haha, meine Trilogy wiegt 4oz (die ganze Rute incl. Zitterspitze). Irgendwie bin ich bei den neuen Korum-Ruten skeptisch.


Nur wegen eines Namens zu präjudizieren halte ich für sehr gewagt. Ich denke viel mehr, dass Korum durchaus weiss, was man bei eher kräftigen Flussruten, hier doch im Speziellen für Barben an größeren Flüssen, zu beachten hat. Das ist ein Stock für die tidal Strecken in GB, oder Flüsse wie Rhein, oder Elbe und nichts für die Döbelpirsch, oder den Vereinsweiher.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...negative Schwingungen, bad vibrations, irgendetwas gefällt mir nicht daran. Bauchgefühl. Und die Mode gewordenen kurzen Vordergriffe gefallen mir bei keinem Hersteller/keiner Marke.



Ich stimme zu den Mickervorgriffen und dem Bauchgefühl zu, und erhöhe: Bisschen viele neue Rutenmodelle in zu kurzer Zeit, bisschen sehr-rundum-sorglos-paket. Alles sehr auf Commercial und Continental sozusagen stromlinienförmig. Das das wieder sone reaktionäre Grumpfmuffelanglerhaltung ist, wie ich sie ironischerweise an anderen gerne kritisiere, ist mir natürlich bewusst.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Und die Mode gewordenen kurzen Vordergriffe gefallen mir bei keinem Hersteller/keiner Marke.


Wozu überhaupt einen Vorgriff, wenn es nicht grad Meeres-, Waller-, oder andere Großfischruten sind? Persönlichen Geschmack lasse ich ja angehen, aber eine technische Notwendigkeit sehe ich da keine.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - sehe ich ähnlich. Drennan geht da meiner Meinung nach smarter vor, läßt die Serien länger laufen.
Bei Preston und Korum seh ich nicht mehr durch. Zuviel Hektik in dem Laden da drüben. Ist auf Dauer nicht gut fürs Geschäft.

@Andal - ach, ich fand die Namensgleichheit nur witzig. Starke Ruten werden schon ihren Grund haben.
Die Vorgriff-Sache ist rein persönlich - ich mag die Teile eben länger als es jetzt Mode geworden ist. Dafür hab ich nichts gegen die Screw-Down-Rollenhalter und andere Mode-Features.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax -
> Bei Preston und Korum seh ich nicht mehr durch. Zuviel Hektik in dem Laden da drüben. Ist auf Dauer nicht gut fürs Geschäft.



Wetten dass doch?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal - ach, ich fand die Namensgleichheit nur witzig. Starke Ruten werden schon ihren Grund haben.


Eben. Grad auf dem Sektor der kräftigen Barbenmodelle ist die Auswahl nicht so üppig. Und laufend neue Stöcke haben sie doch alle im Angebot, das ja vermutlich auch vom Kunden gefordert wird.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania : Dein Döbelfutter sieht aus wie mein Texastopf vom Discounter... Petri zu Plötz und Brachsen!



Aber eher wie das von gestern... 


@phirania und @Fantastic Fishing: Herzliches Petri! Fanta, nutzt du noch deinen eigenen Method-Mix? Oder bist du aktuell zu anderen Mischungen übergegangen?

@Kochtopf: Bin gespant, was deine Clip-on polbrille taugt. Hatte mir zeitgleich mit der China-Pin auch eine bestellt in gelb für roundabout 2€. Sitzt super, nur leider polarisiert sie nicht. Aber jetzt hab ich zumindest ne gelbe Brille zum kleinen Preis.


----------



## Andal

Und lieber so, mit einer Flut von Möglichkeiten, als nur Stöcke mit läppischen Namen, propagiert von einem Kopftuchträger, der garantiert nicht überall mitgewurschtelt hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht die Browning Tickler? Die war doch von der Bauweise der Pond Wand ähnlich.



Ich hab die kurzen Wands und keine Rute über 1,6m an Packmaß. Das ist nicht mal wegen dem Transport, sondern vielmehr, wegen dem Streicheln der Wände beim auf/ablaufen der Treppen bis zur Wohnung. Da habe ich schon bei meiner jetzigem Futteral fast eine Rute bei abgesetzt, also kein Fan!



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich stimme zu den Mickervorgriffen und dem Bauchgefühl zu, und erhöhe: Bisschen viele neue Rutenmodelle in zu kurzer Zeit, bisschen sehr-rundum-sorglos-paket. Alles sehr auf Commercial und Continental sozusagen stromlinienförmig. Das das wieder sone reaktionäre Grumpfmuffelanglerhaltung ist, wie ich sie ironischerweise an anderen gerne kritisiere, ist mir natürlich bewusst.



Ich fand das schon sehr komisch, als die Feederruten abgesägt wurden, obendrauf fand ich die Knicklichtadapter mit Einschub von 1,0 Millis seltsam, weil der Kunde den überteuerten Nachschub von Korum kaufen muss. Da drückt Preston wohl von Oben auf die kleine Tochter.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @phirania und @Fantastic Fishing: Herzliches Petri! Fanta, nutzt du noch deinen eigenen Method-Mix? Oder bist du aktuell zu anderen Mischungen übergegangen?



Bisweilen andere, weil ich den Mix mit Pellets/Ei-Cake angereichert habe, das ist das Weißbrot als Träger nicht ganz so ideal im Gebrauch.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Wetten dass doch?



Ich bin und bleibe da skeptisch: wenn Kunden heute das Top-Produkt einer Marke kaufen und morgen kommt der Nachfolger und 12 Monate später dessen Nachfolger dann kommt da irgendwann Frust auf. 
Wenn man die üblichen Online-Shops besucht sieht man gerade von Korum und Preston viele Auslaufartikel. 
Das wird auch für Händler ein Problem, die haben das Zeugs ja nicht auf Kommission im Laden, oder?

Schnelle Modellwechsel können sicher kurzfristig erfolgreich sein, aber auf Dauer?


----------



## Andal

Sieh es positiv. So ein Modellwechsel bringt viele Angebote an den Mann!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw habe ich auch eine Polbrille (in Gelb) zum überziehen über meine eigentliche Brille bestellt. Für 6 € macht man nix verkehrt, selbst wenn sie nicht polarisierend sein sollte (die Kommentate sprechen dafür dass das funzt) - das nur als Hinweis für all jene, die wie ich regelmäßig nach Verlust die Neuanschaffung meiden wollen weil aua



Das Thema wäre auch was für mich als Brillenträger. Problem an den meisten Brillen ist immer das sie über die eigentliche "Sehbrille" sprich das Gestell passen müssen.
Wie breit sind solche Überziehbrillen eigentlich?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach spannend, wie andere Angler im Wortsinne „zur Tat schreiten”.
> Irgendwann möchte ich ja zur Feederei konvertieren und bin schon gespannt, wie das meine Sicht auf Taschen/Eimer... verändern wird.
> Witzig finde ich die alten Eimer-Umhüllungstaschen, kennst Du evtl. von alten Videos. Für die modernen Viereck-Futtereimer gibts gepolsterte Futterale.



Sowas gibt es immer noch:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Anaconda-Fr...696739&hash=item3b2faa71d7:g:YJIAAOSw4~1ctwll

und der Eimer dazu:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Anaconda-Fr...515237&hash=item3b376d8fc2:g:pm0AAOSw73ZdV9Us

So hat man gleich Eimer, Täschchen und Notsitz in einem.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: Der Ältere ist einem tragischem Unfall -ich habe ihn überfahren- zum Opfer gefallen.
> Zum Aeronium:
> 
> Ich habe ihn -genauso wie der Prof- ich glaube auch Du kennst ihn von der Fulle her. Ich bin genauso wie pröfpröf sehr zufrieden, wir schrieben ja auch darüber, deshalb gebe ich zwei kleine Kritikpunkte zu bedenken.......
> Keine Angst wegen Belastung: Ich habe einmal den jungen, kräftigen, durchtrainierten, sicher über 200pfündigen Handwerkerburschen-Nachbarn (Den ich gefühlt ständig an Mrs. Minimax Küchentisch zufällig antreffe, wieso eigentlich?) probesitzen lassen, der fühlte sich sehr wohl im Aeronium und der Stuhl hats klaglos mitgemacht.



JUpp, stimmt.
Ihc habe auch den Aeronium und bin zufrieden mit ihm.

PS: An und auf Küchentischen passieren verruchte Dinge.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer mag das Packmaß von 1,90m bitte nicht?



Ich mag das auch nicht.
Ruten bis 10ft. sollten grundsätzlich zweiteilig sein und darüber dreiteilig!

In England stehen die aber anscheinend auf sperrige Transportlängen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber eher wie das von gestern...


Was erstmal eher für die Fängigkeit spricht, aber ich denke tatsächlich dass das Futter zu reichhaltig war, loosefeed halte ich beim gemeinen Flussdöbel für besser geeignet.


> @Kochtopf: Bin gespant, was deine Clip-on polbrille taugt. Hatte mir zeitgleich mit der China-Pin auch eine bestellt in gelb für roundabout 2€. Sitzt super, nur leider polarisiert sie nicht. Aber jetzt hab ich zumindest ne gelbe Brille zum kleinen Preis.


Nicht ClipOn sondern Überzieher.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NKZYngjO
Die sollen funktionieren und für 6,30 mit Etui... ich bin mir sicher nicht viel falsch zu machen


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das Thema wäre auch was für mich als Brillenträger. Problem an den meisten Brillen ist immer das sie über die eigentliche "Sehbrille" sprich das Gestell passen müssen.
> Wie breit sind solche Überziehbrillen eigentlich?


Die von mir verlinkte nimmt Brillen bis 138mm breite und 39mm Höhe auf


----------



## Kochtopf

Zwoppelpost


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab diese Controller zum ersten mal gesehen, wisst ihr wie die Eingesetzt werden ? 
https://www.anglingdirect.de/korum-klear-controllers


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab diese Controller zum ersten mal gesehen, wisst ihr wie die Eingesetzt werden ?
> https://www.anglingdirect.de/korum-klear-controllers


Wie ne Pose um Brot o.ä. an der Oberfläche zu halten, du siehst am rechten die Öse über der Antenne


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab diese Controller zum ersten mal gesehen, wisst ihr wie die Eingesetzt werden ?
> https://www.anglingdirect.de/korum-klear-controllers



Kollege benutzt die immer wie eine Wasserkugel beim Forellenfischen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kollege benutzt die immer wie eine Wasserkugel beim Forellenfischen.


Interessant, und die verschiedenen Gewichte damit man weiter werfen kann, verstehe. Ist ja für mich eine sehr ungewöhnliche Montagemöglichkeit, vielleicht probier ich das mal fürs Schwimmbrot aus.


----------



## Tricast

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Interessant, und die verschiedenen Gewichte damit man weiter werfen kann, verstehe. Ist ja für mich eine sehr ungewöhnliche Montagemöglichkeit, vielleicht probier ich das mal fürs Schwimmbrot aus.


Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind die dafür eigentlich auch gedacht, für oberflächen Köder wie Schwimmbrot.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn  den Fischen meine Haken zu schwer sind, dann sind sie schlicht zu mickerig.


Stimmt leider nicht ganz, die erfahrenen und meist größten Fische in stark beangelten oder gar überangelten Gewässern lehren einen was anderes.
Je zartschwebender und unaufälliger ....
Leider ist der permanente Angeldruck und die Konkurrenz durch Heerscharen von Anglern sowie das permanent erfolgende intensive Täuschungserkennung- u. Aufmerksamkeitstraining der Wasserbewohner bei mir immer mehr das primäre Thema, was die Fischgröße u. Fischzahl im Kescher betrifft.
Extrem verstärkt noch im Klar- oder Superklarwasser und mehr noch im Stillwasser.

Man kann das durch extrem sehr viel Zeitaufwand und einfach tagelang abwarten die nächste "goldene" gierige Stunde abwarten, wo jeder (auch der unbedarfteste Depp) mit allem gut fängt.
Wobei mir persönlich das meistens sehr wenig liegt, und es ist mit meiner recht knappen zur Verfügung stehenden Angelzeit nicht kompatibel. Ich gehe lieber öfter für nur leicht mal abzuzwackende 1-2 Stunden los und fange gleich ordentlich Fische, als warten und warten ...
Also Ultrafeinst-Combos+Gebinde mit allerbester Trugleistung 

Es ist sehr aufschlussreich, wenn man urlaubsmäßig mal eine ganze Woche Zeit fürs Angeln hat und quasi von morgens bis abends am Wasser sein kann, und die vielen aufrockenden Angler alle genau beobachten kann.


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heute gab es Herbstbullen satt am Method Feeder. Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!



Dickes Petri..
Hat sich ja gelohnt bei dir.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Richtig, aber bedenke: Je einfacher die Montage, desto mehr Beachtung verdienen die einzelnen Komponenten. Ist wie mit Kochrezepten. Reduce to the Max.


Reduce to the Minimum, the maximal minimal (= Minimax)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich schon mal jemand mit einer Apothekerwaage ausgewogen, wie sich die Unterschiede zwischen leichten und schweren Haken bei den bei uns üblichen Größen auswirken? Und wirkt sich dieser Unterschied wirklich im Wasser aus, oder nur in der Psyche des Anglers?
> 
> Was wiegt so ein 10er Drennan Super Specialist und wieviel ist ein leichterer (Plättchen-) Haken leichter?


Kann ich gerne mal tun, ich habe zwar mehr und intensiver die Angelrutenringe beim Hochleistungsfeinrutenbau gewogen, selbst da machen 5/100g am Ringlein eine Menge aus.

Bei den Angelhäkchen hängt es vordringlich vom Köder bzw. der Relation Köder <-> Haken ab, also die Maden- oder Wurmgröße etc. bestimmt die Relevanz des Hakengewichtes!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Spro müsste zu Gamakatsu dazugehören wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


SPRO ist ein Vertriebslabel und Tochter von Gamakatsu (3. großer Japaner), für gezielt EU, beheimatet in NL.
Daher kann SPRO sehr billig zusammenkaufen oder auch sehr hochwertig, durch Zugriff auf die Gamakatsu Rohstoffe.
Oft gibt es gleichartige Rutenmodelle (vom Blank her), die (hunderte!) weit weniger kosten als das vorher eingeführte Orginal von Gamakatsu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das war schon eine anständige Schlacht und das beste: Es waren keine 3 Stunden an Angelzeit. Ich bin auch begeistert, da saß die Pellet/MF Taktik heute wie die Faust aufs Auge!


Petri, das liest sich gut, wenn die Ratio Fisch pro Zeit dermaßen hoch ausfällt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du die Bilder bei FB gehostet und von dort aus verlinkt? Mein Standard-Browser auf dem Schreibtisch-Rechner blockt FB wunschgemäß weg.


Gut der Mann. 
Mann muss wahrlich nicht jeden Mist mitmachen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ein wahrlich appetitanregendes Rütlein!
> 
> https://www.korum.co.uk/products/rods/trilogy-triple-tip-rod#


Kritikpunkte, die mir einfallen:
Was ist mit dem Preis? sehe ich nicht. Unter 100? 
12ft 2tlg ist furchtbar lang und sperrig, zumal wenn man alle Spitzen mitschleppt und auch beim Angeln lagern muss.
Die 3. Spitze ist nett, aber diese braucht eigentlich wieder ihrerseits eine vielseitig wechselbare Vorderspitze. Oder eine 4. dafür 
Die Würfelcarbon-Deckfolie macht optisch erstmal an, bringt aber mechanisch nichts und beschäftigt bzw. lenkt das Auge ab.

Sichtbare Pluspunkte:
Schwarze und damit eben unspiegelnde Ringe!
Kork und RH usw. schaut nett aus. Wobei die wirkliche Grifflänge +Dicke mal wieder foto+datentechnisch geheim ist. Zu sehr Slimline cork allerdings auch unfein für große Pfoten.
Flexibilität durch viele Spitzenkombinationen ist schon mal klasse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt einen Vorgriff, wenn es nicht grad Meeres-, Waller-, oder andere Großfischruten sind? Persönlichen Geschmack lasse ich ja angehen, aber eine technische Notwendigkeit sehe ich da keine.


Die Kompensation fast jedweder Kopflast in eine nahezu perfekte Balance durch weiter vorne halten können ist öfter mal ein Superkriterium, selbst wenn man es nicht immer nutzt.
Ich mag das sehr, wenn ich z.B. einen zögerlichen penetranten Nibbler an der fließenden Pose mit exaktester Vorspannung über viele Sekunden mit höchster Konzentration fixieren und verhaften muss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich mag das auch nicht.
> Ruten bis 10ft. sollten grundsätzlich zweiteilig sein und darüber dreiteilig!


Genauso dafür! Futteral und innewohnende Rütlinge 1,50m netto / 1,60m max , mehr geht nicht hakel+stressfrei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hab michvlange gegen Rutennüber 1,50 TL gewehrt aber nach zwei Saisons mit SJ habe ich mich dran, eine 12' wäre mittlerweile auch unproblematisch, ich finde auch dass sich zweiteilige Ruten leichter montiert ab und wieder aufbauen lassen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der als Hechtangler und Autor bekannte Brite Paul Gustafson baut seine 12ft Ruten gar nicht ab, sondern transportiert sie in eins auf dem Autodachgepäckträger. 
Echte Faulenzerversion, geht zwar alles -- aber gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, zumal mein Rutenlagerkeller nur 1,99m Deckenhöhe hat und der Aufbewahrungschrank innen noch niedriger ist.


----------



## Zander Jonny

@Fantastic Fishing 

Machst du aus den Brassen Buletten ?


----------



## geomas

Die Korum Trilogy (ist momentan offenbar noch nicht lieferbar) liegt bei deutschen Onlinehändlern so bei etwa 130 €, bei den Briten bei 100-110 Pfund Sterling oder wie auch immer sich die Währung da drüben nennt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Preise nach dem 31.10. stabil bleiben oder nicht! 
Man könnte auch auf ein stark verfallendes Pfund hoffen und spekulieren ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Machst du aus den Brassen Buletten ?



Nur aus Fans des FC Bayern München!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob die Preise nach dem 31.10. stabil bleiben oder nicht!
> Man könnte auch auf ein stark verfallendes Pfund hoffen und spekulieren ...


Eggschperden gehen von ca. 15% Kursverlust des Pfund aus, als Schnitt. Die acolyte plus conpact kostet in UK 209 £, in D 234,08 €. Bei 15% Kursverfall wären wir bei 1£ = 0,967595 (aktueller Kurs ~ 1£=1,1383 €), das wären 202 EUR für die Rute. Plus 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer - damit wären wir bei 240,38 EUR für die Rute - es dürfte sich also erstmal wenig ändern. Spannend wird es högschdens wenn die Regierung beschließt abzuwerten um die Wirtschaft zu retten, aber um was davon hier zu merken müsste der Kurs um mehr als 19% fallen und ich glaube nicht, dass das im Interesse der EU oder von UK wäre.

Aber es bleibt spannend


----------



## geomas

#brexit

Unabhängig vom Wechselkurs und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (+ evtl. Zoll) bleibt das zu erwartende anfängliche Chaos beim Versand. 
Für Leute mit viel Zeit kein Problem, aber wer es eilig hat, den könnte dies treffen. Und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige britische Händler dann lieber gar nicht in die EU verschicken.

Gibts eigentlich interessante irische Angelläden im www?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #brexit
> 
> Unabhängig vom Wechselkurs und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (+ evtl. Zoll) bleibt das zu erwartende anfängliche Chaos beim Versand.
> Für Leute mit viel Zeit kein Problem, aber wer es eilig hat, den könnte dies treffen. Und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige britische Händler dann lieber gar nicht in die EU verschicken.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich interessante irische Angelläden im www?



Abwarten, die UK wird ihre Goddies wieder bekommen, so dramatisch sehe ich die Geschichte nicht. Ich tippe darauf, das es wie eh und je Handelsabkommen und dergleichen geben wird. Nur weil die EU verlassen wird, treibt die Insel ja nicht von Heute auf Morgen nach Nordamerika. Wie mir scheint, verlegen einige Händler ihre Lager auch nach Europa für den Versand, da dürfte sich die rechtliche Lage auch wandeln. Anglindirect strebt ja auch an, den deutschen Markt zu erobern, da wird ja mit Sicherheit ein Plan hinterstecken bezogen auf den Brexit.


----------



## Kochtopf

Stimmt, ich glaube ab 150 € oder so wird zoll fällig, müsste ich nochmal auf meinem Dienstrechner checken- aber ändert nix daran, bis zu dem Betrag wo zoll fällig wird muss der Kurs um mindestens 19% sinken um sich zu lohnen.
An irische Shops habe ich auch schon gedacht aber bei no Deal Brexit wären die ja genauso gekniffen


----------



## Tricast

Wenn wir uns mal frei machen von schneller, weiter höher und dergleichen gibt es top Angelstöcke gebraucht bei Ebay. Meine Lieblingsmatch ist die Shimano Diaflash, die erste Serie und dann die Shimano Ultegra 1. Serie. Und die Nubsies gibt es beim Ali.
Und wem das nicht genügt, der kann sich immer noch eine aufbauen lassen wie Andal es vorgemacht hat. Es ist wie mit den Autos. Kaum vom Hof gerollt schon hat man das alte Modell. Dann doch gleich lieber einen Klassiker kaufen der Aktuell bleibt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

#irish tackleshops
Anglersworld.ie

Sieht relativ vielversprechend aus


----------



## geomas

...and now for something completely different:

Kauli-Haken

Ich habe neben großen Öhrhaken auch die bekannten Gamakatsu LS-2210 in 4, 6 und 8 griffbereit. 
Als Köder soll „Wurm” in verschiedenen Darreichungsformen, aber immer an der Pose, dienen.
Was wäre Eure Wahl? Butthaken hätt ich auch noch irgendwo (damit hab ich als Knirps geangelt)


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab michvlange gegen Rutennüber 1,50 TL gewehrt aber nach zwei Saisons mit SJ habe ich mich dran, eine 12' wäre mittlerweile auch unproblematisch, ich finde auch dass sich zweiteilige Ruten leichter montiert ab und wieder aufbauen lassen



Ist alles eher Gewohnheitssache.
Zum Grund- und Raubfischangeln mit Köfi mag ich 3teilige lieber.
Ganz klar auch transportbedingt.
Wenn 2 Ansitzangler ihren Tünneff in den gleichen Kofferraum verstauen wollen, sind 2m-Futterale einfach uncool.

Wenn ich bei frostigen Temperaturen mal 2-3 Stündchen auf Quappen aus bin, nehme ich allerdings gar kein Futteral.
Da hab ich dann auch gern 2teilige dabei, mit klammen Pfoten sind die dann schneller verstaut.
Bei solchen Kurztrips und Winterwetter passt aber eh alles in eine Hand was ich brauche, Ruten sind vormontiert und rumgespielt mit Tackle wird eh nicht.
Oftmals ist nur ein sehr kleines Beissfenster, was es zu nutzen gilt. Da fällt Bastelei am Wasser flach, sonst guggt man inne Röhre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ...and now for something completely different:
> 
> Kauli-Haken
> 
> Ich habe neben großen Öhrhaken auch die bekannten Gamakatsu LS-2210 in 4, 6 und 8 griffbereit.
> Als Köder soll „Wurm” in verschiedenen Darreichungsformen, aber immer an der Pose, dienen.
> Was wäre Eure Wahl? Butthaken hätt ich auch noch irgendwo (damit hab ich als Knirps geangelt)




8er Haken passt für kleine Würmer und Wurmstücke gut, wie ich finde.
Damit angel ich auch Kaulis.


----------



## geomas

anglersworld.ie hat ein doch eher überschaubares Angebot - aber danke für den Tipp, @Kochtopf !

@Professor Tinca  - danke, ich werd mich mal rantesten an die besten Haken. Will unbedingt mal wieder super-simpel-Stippen wie in meiner Jugend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> An irische Shops habe ich auch schon gedacht aber bei no Deal Brexit wären die ja genauso gekniffen


Nur Nord-Irische als Resteroberungsgebiet des britischen Klein-Königreiches !
Die Republikaner-Iren sind ja extreme Anhänger und Nutznießer der EU und werden wohl bis zuletzt bleiben! 

"Irland war 2017 nach dem Bruttoinlandsprodukt pro Kopf (kaufkraftbereinigt) das zweitreichste Land Europas"

Ein kleiner spannender Wirtschaftthriller aus der Zukunft in 2022:

Die interessanten und bisher recht bedeutenden UK-britannischen Angellabels wie Drennan, Preston, Korum usw. eröffnen einen Ableger in Belfast Nordirland, sofern noch nicht vorhanden; zugehörig zu UK.
Da alleine aus politischen Gründen (Bombenlegen IRA und Ziel öfter mal britische Politiker usw. gut in Erinnerung) wohl keine Mauer und harte Grenze zwischen Republik Irland und Nordirland wieder aufgebaut werden kann, wird es eine eher offene Grenze bleiben.
Die Firmen eröffnen dann einen weiteren Ableger in Dublin Republik Irland, sofern noch nicht vorhanden; zugehörig zur EU.

Nachts verkehren desweilen unauffällige Transporter wie Vorbild nach Polen etc. und bringen Gerätschaften von Belfast nach Dublin und umgekehrt. Keine extra Steuer- und Gebürenhürden und inner-EU Versand. 

Ist ja rein fiktiv, scheint aber spannend zu werden und beschäftigt Boris, Angela und Uschi schon sehr die nächste Zeit!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nur Nord-Irische als Resteroberungsgebiet des britischen Klein-Königreiches !
> Die Republikaner-Iren sind ja extreme Anhänger und Nutznießer der EU und werden wohl bis zuletzt bleiben!


Ging mir eher um tackle aus UK nach IRE


----------



## daci7

Ich hab definitiv lieber zweigeteilte Ruten als dreiteilige- bei Spinnruten sogar liebstens einteilig bis 210cm. Das passt wunderbar in den Kombi (hab so einen durchschub in der rückbank) und das montieren am Wasser ist einfacher/schöner/schneller.
Größtenteils Kopfsache würd ich wohl sagen, die Vor- und Nachteile im Gebrauch sind marginal. Maximal dreiteilige karpfenruten ohne Führungsring am Griffteil sind die Hölle auf Erden


----------



## Andal

Im Moment geht es offensichtlich doch darum, irgendwelche Haare in somebodys Suppe zu finden. 

Ob Heinz nun um hunderstel Grain bei seinen Haken feilscht, Kochtopf lieber 2-teilige, denn etwas anderes fischt, oder einer bald nur noch auf die Transportibilität seiner Ruten schielt, ist doch dermaßen egal. Jeder fischt an so unterschiedlichen Gewässern. Georgs ostseenahe Flüsse sind mit mit "meinem" Rhein so wenig vergleichbar, wie Potto's Fulle mit Prof's Weihern... u.s.w.u.s.f. Und in GW sieht man dann wieder, dass alle mit der gleichen Brühe kochen. Beinahe entschuldigend, für das, was sie da treiben. 

Bleibt doch entspannt und seht ein, dass man die Entspannung beim Fischen nicht kaufen, sondern nur finden kann!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Im Moment geht es offensichtlich doch darum, irgendwelche Haare in somebodys Suppe zu finden.
> 
> Ob Heinz nun um hunderstel Grain bei seinen Haken feilscht, Kochtopf lieber 2-teilige, denn etwas anderes fischt, oder einer bald nur noch auf die Transportibilität seiner Ruten schielt, ist doch dermaßen egal. Jeder fischt an so unterschiedlichen Gewässern. Georgs ostseenahe Flüsse sind mit mit "meinem" Rhein so wenig vergleichbar, wie Potto's Fulle mit Prof's Weihern... u.s.w.u.s.f. Und in GW sieht man dann wieder, dass alle mit der gleichen Brühe kochen. Beinahe entschuldigend, für das, was sie da treiben.
> 
> Bleibt doch entspannt und seht ein, dass man die Entspannung beim Fischen nicht kaufen, sondern nur finden kann!


Ich sehe hier überhaupt keinen Dissens sondern nur das übliche Fachsimpeln unter Stammtischbrüdern 
Aber du hast natürlich recht: jeder fäkiert in die eigene Butz und jeder kommt für sich damit klar, insofern gibt es da kein besser oder schlechter


----------



## Andal

Einen Dissens sehe ich auch nicht, nur eine saisonale Tendenz.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Einen Dissens sehe ich auch nicht, nur eine saisonale Tendenz.


In spätestens drei Monaten herrschen Tristesse, Verzweiflung und Fangneid wieder vor, wärmen wir uns also an den letzten Angeltagen ohne Kälteschutzausrüstung und den Gedanken ans ÜkT in GW.


----------



## Andal

Widmen wir uns doch gleich dem kommenden ÜkT. Nichts hebert die Stimmung besser, stabilisiert die Psyche mehr, als die berechtigte Zuversicht!


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Widmen wir uns doch gleich dem kommenden ÜkT. Nichts hebert die Stimmung besser, stabilisiert die Psyche mehr, als die berechtigte Zuversicht!


Wann und wo ist hier die Frage.

Heinz


----------



## Andal

Der Mai war ja schon mal not bad. Temperaturen und Pegel waren angenehm....!


----------



## MS aus G

Schaut bitte mal in die Gruppe, da ist man schon einen Schritt weiter!

Gruß Mario


----------



## phirania

Heute musste mal wieder der See herhalten...









Die Karpfen wollten wieder mal nicht so recht.
Aber das Wochenende ist ja noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Kalle!

Petri Heil.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute musste mal wieder der See herhalten...
> Anhang anzeigen 331158
> Anhang anzeigen 331159
> 
> 
> Die Karpfen wollten wieder mal nicht so recht.
> Aber das Wochenende ist ja noch nicht vorbei.


Petri Kalle hast du gut gemacht.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @phirania - sehr schöne „Silberbarren”!


----------



## phirania

Danke Alle.
Morgen gehts in die nächste Runde...


----------



## geomas

Wider Erwarten hab ich morgen Zeit und werde wohl Kammschuppern mit Wurm+Stippe nachstellen.


----------



## Allround-Angler

DAM hatte Mitte der 80er Gamakatsu-Haken im Programm. Waren längliche Btiefchen, die Vorfachschlaufe musste man selber dranbinden.


----------



## geomas

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> DAM hatte Mitte der 80er Gamakatsu-Haken im Programm. Waren längliche Btiefchen, die Vorfachschlaufe musste man selber dranbinden.



Ja, Mitte der 80er bekam ich eines dieser blauen Plastikbriefchen mit 25 roten sauscharfen Haken als „Westpaket”. Die waren um Lichtjahre besser als die ollen DDR-Haken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Sonntag morgen angelfenster  
Ganz klarer Plan: trotting mit Teig auf Döbel und vielleicht sogar Barben


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Wider Erwarten hab ich morgen Zeit und werde wohl Kammschuppern mit Wurm+Stippe nachstellen.


Denk dran, sie sind Wertungsfische - viel Erfolg!


----------



## geomas

So, hab alles zusammen, was soll jetzt noch schiefgehen...


Danke und viel Erfolg am Sonntag-Morgen, Sir Alex!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, hab alles zusammen, was soll jetzt noch schiefgehen...
> 
> 
> Danke und viel Erfolg am Sonntag-Morgen, Sir Alex!


Dann kann es ja losgehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Oha, der Fullepegel ist extrem hoch - also ungefähr so wie früher normal war. Da kommen völlig neue Stellen ins Spiel


----------



## Tobias85

Petri phirania und viel erfolg Georg und Alex! 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was erstmal eher für die Fängigkeit spricht, aber ich denke tatsächlich dass das Futter zu reichhaltig war, loosefeed halte ich beim gemeinen Flussdöbel für besser geeignet.
> 
> Nicht ClipOn sondern Überzieher.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NKZYngjO
> Die sollen funktionieren und für 6,30 mit Etui... ich bin mir sicher nicht viel falsch zu machen



Oha, und von den Maßen würde meine Brille grad so reinpassen...du musst unbedingt berichten, wenn du sie hast! Wenn sie wirklich polarisiert, dann muss ich mir unbedingt so eine besorgen. 




Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Interessant, und die verschiedenen Gewichte damit man weiter werfen kann, verstehe. Ist ja für mich eine sehr ungewöhnliche Montagemöglichkeit, vielleicht probier ich das mal fürs Schwimmbrot aus.



Ich glaub, diese Korum controller muss ich mir auch besorgen. An der Pin könnte ich im Bach damit stellen erreichen, die anders nicht erreichbar wären, ohne dass der Oberflächenköder anfängt zu furchen. Zum klassischen Trotten eignen sich ja leider nur wenige Stellen bei mir, mit den Dingern bin ich da viel unauffälliger aufgestellt. Die Dinger kann man sicher auch mal 30m durch die Krautrinnen treiben lassen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> SPRO ist ein Vertriebslabel und Tochter von Gamakatsu (3. großer Japaner), für gezielt EU, beheimatet in NL.
> Daher kann SPRO sehr billig zusammenkaufen oder auch sehr hochwertig, durch Zugriff auf die Gamakatsu Rohstoffe.
> Oft gibt es gleichartige Rutenmodelle (vom Blank her), die (hunderte!) weit weniger kosten als das vorher eingeführte Orginal von Gamakatsu.



Es gab von SPRO mal eine sehr spezielle Brandungsrute, die knapp 500 Gulden gekostet hat - dieses Modell gab es identisch(!) von Gamakatsu zu Vielfachen.
Da lohnt es sich durchaus, vorallem weil man ja meist 2 kauft, mal nach dem Preis zu schauen.. .


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, Mitte der 80er bekam ich eines dieser blauen Plastikbriefchen mit 25 roten sauscharfen Haken als „Westpaket”. Die waren um Lichtjahre besser als die ollen DDR-Haken.


Und schxxx waren /sind sie dennoch 
Die Spitze der Haken ist m.e. zu weich. 
Ich habe da immer noch welche von


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und schxxx waren /sind sie dennoch
> Die Spitze der Haken ist m.e. zu weich.
> Ich habe da immer noch welche von



Was für Größen.
Brauchst du die nicht mehr?
Hab Interesse.


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas, viel Erfolg morgen 
Und allen anderen natürlich auch


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Größen.
> Brauchst du die nicht mehr?
> Hab Interesse.


Sind nicht mehr sooo viele. 
Die verheize ich am Rhein 
Da muss man eh öfter mal wechseln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gutgutgut....hätt' ja sein können, dass die bei dir vergammeln.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gutgutgut....hätt' ja sein können, dass die bei dir vergammeln.


￼ meine Haken werden sauber und trocken gelagert. 
Größe war übrigens 12.
Wären dir wahrscheinlich zu klein geraten


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Da mich der Gedanke des Minimalismus, der Mäßigung und des Tiny Houses seit Jahren umtreibt, habe ich jetzt, angeregt durch den Ükel, endlich mal angefangen auszumisten. Ein Dutzend Ruten, ein Dutzend Rollen, 4 Messer - ach, da findet sich so einiges.. .
Braucht jemand 2 schöne Karpfenruten?
Oder fette Penn Spinfisher made in USA..?
Ich finde Sachen.... da wusste ich garnicht dass ich sie habe...


----------



## feederbrassen

Karpfenruten mit Fullkork ???


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Karpfenruten mit Fullkork ???



Nöö - leider nicht.
Das sind Pro Logic Tournament Carp in 12 und 2,75 - wunderschön ausgewogene Ruten und fast neu.
Für nen Hunni plus Versand könnte man über den fehlenden Kork aber glatt hinwegsehen...
Och ich sehe gerade dass bei dir der Versand ja wegfällt...


----------



## geomas

Zurück vom Wasser:

Also, den Zielfisch gab es leider nicht. 
Hab einfach an einer der nahe gelegenen Angelstellen Wurm in verschiedenen Tiefen angeboten, teilweise sehr nah am Rohr oder fast unter den Schwimmstegen des benachbarten Kleinboothafens.

Begonnen hab ich erst nachmittags, wie geplant mit der 3m-Kinder-Stippe aus der Spielwarenabteilung eines schwedischen ICA-Marktes. 
Und auch die hübsche und klassische Korkpose habe ich (so die Erinnerung nicht trügt) in Schweden gekauft.






Rock 'n Roll!

Am 8er LS2210 hab ich zwei Dendros angeboten, der erste Biß kam auch schnell - der Fisch hing nicht.
Erst der dritte oder vierte Anschlag saß und an Land kam temporär ein jugendlicher Flußbarsch. Wie vermutet.
Der nächste Fisch war ein dürrer Plötz von knapp über 20cm. Dann gabs wieder einen lütten Flußbarsch. Plötz. Flußbarsch. Plötz.





Die runden Dinger rechts unter der Wasseroberfläche sind Teile einer Holzspundwand. Das Wasser ist dort relativ tief.

Hab dann die zweite Stippe montiert, eine superbillige 5m-Telestippe von Middy, mit der hab ich welche von den neuerstandenen Weich-Pellets angeboten.
Die Dinger riechen stark, sind weich, lösen sich unter Wasser sehr langsam auf, werden dabei richtig schmierig. Gab zu meiner Überraschung auch einen schnellen Biß, aber der Anhieb saß nicht. Dies wiederholte sich ein paar Mal. Hab dann die Wurmrute beiseite gelegt und mit Maden/Castern und der längeren Rute (hier war ein 14er oder 16er Haken montiert) geangelt. 

Da gab es dann recht zügig etliche Plötz und einen letzten (Fluß-) Barsch. Der Haken der (Drennan-) fertigmontage war klein, aber relativ stark. Ich werde mit Sicherheit noch ein paar ähnliche Stippmontagen basteln, aber mit feineren Haken (für Made/Caster).
Der Versuch, eine helle Gummimade zusammen mit einem echten Caster zu kombinieren, funktionierte zwar, brachte aber nicht einen Zupfer.



Zur Wurmangelei: generell hatte ich recht viele Fehlbisse oder besser Anschläge, die ins Nirvana gingen, da ich im Zweifel früh angehauen habe.
Keiner der Fische hatte zu tief geschluckt, aber ich habe mit Sicherheit vielen Fischis beim Anhieb den Wurmzippel aus dem Maul gezerrt.


Ich habe zwei Angelstellen im Hinterkopf, die demnächst auf Kauli abgeklopft werden: die eine mit anderem Untergrund (sandiger/kiesiger), die andere in tieferem Wasser mit etwas mehr Strömung.
Noch geb ich die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Da mich der Gedanke des Minimalismus, der Mäßigung und des Tiny Houses seit Jahren umtreibt, habe ich jetzt, angeregt durch den Ükel, endlich mal angefangen auszumisten. Ein Dutzend Ruten, ein Dutzend Rollen, 4 Messer - ach, da findet sich so einiges.. .
> Braucht jemand 2 schöne Karpfenruten?
> Oder fette Penn Spinfisher made in USA..?
> Ich finde Sachen.... da wusste ich garnicht dass ich sie habe...



Mach ne Liste mit allem und kopier se uns hier rein.
Da finden sich bestimmt Abnehmer für dies oder das.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Zurück vom Wasser:



Schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos Georg.

Specimenhunting auf Kaulis erfordert Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## geomas

^ ja, ich freu mich richtig auf die nächsten Versuche. Wird schon klappen mit nem Kaulbarsch.
Und für die heutige Stelle hab ich auch schon spezielle Pläne. Stippen fetzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Stippen fetzt.




Besonders auch mit der Bolo.
Da hast immer ne Rolle als Drillreserve dran.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> ^  Stippen fetzt.



Jau, jetzt brauchst Du nur noch Stipp-Posen statt der Hechtproppen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Jau, jetzt brauchst Du nur noch Stipp-Posen statt der Hechtproppen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Jeder, wirklich jeder Warnow-Fisch mit etwas Ehrgefühl wird die süße Korkpose unter Wasser zerren. Hechtproppen?! 
Und ja, klar, ich habe superfeine und sensible Stipposen. Sogar zu viele.


----------



## Andal

So, des hab'ts jetzt davon. Ich hab mir jetzt grad in China für 3,49 € eine 3 m Stippe bestellt. Des wenn nix wird! Aber dann!!!


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Zurück vom Wasser:
> 
> Begonnen hab ich erst nachmittags, wie geplant mit der 3m-Kinder-Stippe aus der Spielwarenabteilung eines schwedischen ICA-Marktes.
> Und auch die hübsche und klassische Korkpose habe ich (so die Erinnerung nicht trügt) in Schweden gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock 'n Roll!


 also, mit so ner Rosa Rute in die Öffentlichkeit ringt mir ne Menge Respekt ab ￼￼ also Petri


----------



## geomas

@Andal - na dann viel Erfolg mit der China-Peitsche, wenn sie denn gelandet ist! 

@Tikey0815 - haha, ich seh da drin einfach ne fröhliche Kinder-Farbe.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - leider nicht.
> Das sind Pro Logic Tournament Carp in 12 und 2,75 - wunderschön ausgewogene Ruten und fast neu.
> Für nen Hunni plus Versand könnte man über den fehlenden Kork aber glatt hinwegsehen...
> Och ich sehe gerade dass bei dir der Versand ja wegfällt...


Ein Versuch war es ja wert.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> also, mit so ner Rosa Rute in die Öffentlichkeit ringt mir ne Menge Respekt ab ￼￼ also Petri


 klasse 
Aber wie sagt man, 
den mutigen gehört die Welt


----------



## Papamopps

Heute mal meinen neuen Feederstuhl und Feederrute am Rhein bei Hersel ausprobiert.

Und heraus kamen einige Weißfische...und dieser 40cm ca 1,5kg große Giebel.


----------



## Kochtopf

@rhinefisher tu mal liste in IG, ich bin interessiert


----------



## geomas

^^ Petri heil, schöner Giebel! Auf was für einen Köder hat er gebissen?


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ Petri heil, schöner Giebel! Auf was für einen Köder hat er gebissen?



Futterkorb, 70cm 12er Haken, 3Maden und eine zartrote Gummimade.

Gab nen netten Einschlag in der Rute.


----------



## Papamopps

Ist das hier eigentlich eine normale Rotfeder?
Die Rückenflosse war so komisch...leider ist das Foto doof. 

Und auch das Maul ist ja eher oberständig...


----------



## Kochtopf

Könnte auch ein Rotauge sein, ohne jetzt Schuppen gezählt zu haben


----------



## Kochtopf

Und Petri , nen strammen Goldfisch hast du da gefangen


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Besonders auch mit der Bolo.
> Da hast immer ne Rolle als Drillreserve dran.


Am nächsten kommt man bei der Bolo dem Stippgefühl, wenn man eine Centrepin mit eingeschalteter Ratsche als Rolle nutzt. Da bewegt sich nichts, man setzt den anhieb mit blockierter Spule und wenn es was größeres ist setzt sich ratschend die Rolle in Gang.
Du siehst also Prof - du könntest eine gebrauchen


----------



## Andal

Die Pin an der Bolo macht auch optisch was her und es wirkt so paneuropäisch!


----------



## Minimax

@geomas : Wunderbare Bilder, und einen besseren und Schöneren Schwimmer hätte man nicht wählen können- ich finds etwas alarmierend, wenn selbst bei Dir (*Kaulbarsch*-Flunder Region) klassische Kaulbarsch. Stellen von Minibarschen überrannt werden- bei mir ists ebenso. Zufall?

@Papamopps s Auch Dir ein Petri zu dem tollen Giebel. Und auch zu dem zweiten schönen Fisch. Ich bin selbst nicht in allen Arten firm, aber ich sehe nichts anderes als ein schönes Herbstrotauge, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?

herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die Pin an der Bolo macht auch optisch was her und es wirkt so paneuropäisch!


Wahrhaft paneuropäisch wäre die Kombo dann mit Tauwurm und Sargblei (und Glöckchen)


----------



## Minimax

Die Kombi Bolo und Pin hat bereits der kenntnisreiche und bescheidene Vincent Kluwe Yorck 1997 (Erfinder des abgebrochenen Korkenziehers um zu Werfen) vorgeschlagen. Eigentlich ne natürliche Kombination, wie man meinen würde, an diesem Wesen könnte die anglerische Welt genesen.

Trotzdem benutzen die arroganten Briten weiter wabbelige kurze Matchruten mit ihren unglaublich tollen Centrepins,
und die hallstarrigen Italiener plagen sich mit unzuverlässigen sperrigen Statios an ihren göttergesandten Bolos.

Warum will niemand auf uns Deutsche Angler hören, und das nachweislich beste nach unserer Facon kombinieren? Da brauchts
dringend ne Verordnung oder wenigstens ne Richtlinie aus Brüssel. DAFV wär auch gefragt.

Ratlos,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

#kaulbarsch

Irgendwo müssen die Jungs ja stecken - ganz ausgestorben sind sie hier hoffentlich nicht. Weiter flußabwärts (ist ja nicht weit bis zur Mündung/Ostsee) steigt leider die Grundel-Gefahr. Wie zuvor geschrieben - ich habe durchaus Hoffnung auf einen Kauli-Fang in der Warnow. Auch die Zeit der Dämmerung könnte interessant sein (denke/hoffe ich). Morgen hab ich keine Zeit, aber der Montag sieht bislang ganz gut aus.


----------



## geomas

Bolo + Pin - hab ich probiert, funktioniert und sieht ganz gut aus (naja, Budget-Bolo + China-Pin, dennoch passabel).

Was hingegen äußerst übel aussieht: sehr kurze und starke Margin-Stippruten. Die Kraftprotze für ganz dicke Gummizüge haben derartig dicke Spitzenteile - einfach nur häßlich. 
Daß diese Ruten in dem ihnen angedachten Einsatz super funktionieren ist klar, aber furchtbar, wie die Teile aussehen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Kombi Bolo und Pin hat bereits der kenntnisreiche und bescheidene Vincent Kluwe Yorck 1997 (Erfinder des abgebrochenen Korkenziehers um zu Werfen) vorgeschlagen. Eigentlich ne natürliche Kombination, wie man meinen würde, an diesem Wesen könnte die anglerische Welt genesen.
> 
> Trotzdem benutzen die arroganten Briten weiter wabbelige kurze Matchruten mit ihren unglaublich tollen Centrepins,
> und die hallstarrigen Italiener plagen sich mit unzuverlässigen sperrigen Statios an ihren göttergesandten Bolos.
> 
> Warum will niemand auf uns Deutsche Angler hören, und das nachweislich beste nach unserer Facon kombinieren? Da brauchts
> dringend ne Verordnung oder wenigstens ne Richtlinie aus Brüssel. DAFV wär auch gefragt.
> 
> Ratlos,
> Minimax


Deshalb mit der Achsrolle an der beringten Stipprute. Dann passt das.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Was hingegen äußerst übel aussieht: sehr kurze und starke Margin-Stippruten. Die Kraftprotze für ganz dicke Gummizüge haben derartig dicke Spitzenteile - einfach nur häßlich.
> Daß diese Ruten in dem ihnen angedachten Einsatz super funktionieren ist klar, aber furchtbar, wie die Teile aussehen.



Hatte ich und habs wieder verkauft. Das ist einfach zu viel der ofenrohrigen Hässlichkeit.


----------



## Tobias85

Ptri auch von mir zum schicken Giebelchen!

Und Georg, schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat mit den Kaulis.


----------



## rhinefisher

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ist das hier eigentlich eine normale Rotfeder?
> Die Rückenflosse war so komisch...leider ist das Foto doof.
> 
> Und auch das Maul ist ja eher oberständig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331189



Petri zu der schönen Nase...!


----------



## Papamopps

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Petri zu der schönen Nase...!



Tja, jetzt habe ich Nase oder Rotauge im Angebot. 

Danke.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich würde an die Nase glauben...


----------



## rhinefisher

Apropos Nasen: Gleich geht es endlich wieder ans Wasser - Barben und Nasen fangen...
Irgendwie habe ich heute kein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache - vielleicht klappts ja trotzdem..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ist das hier eigentlich eine normale Rotfeder?
> Die Rückenflosse war so komisch...leider ist das Foto doof.



Ich sag Plötz.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Am nächsten kommt man bei der Bolo dem Stippgefühl, wenn man eine Centrepin mit eingeschalteter Ratsche als Rolle nutzt. Da bewegt sich nichts, man setzt den anhieb mit blockierter Spule und wenn es was größeres ist setzt sich ratschend die Rolle in Gang.
> Du siehst also Prof - du könntest eine gebrauchen


----------



## rhinefisher

Tja - eigentlich haben Nasen keine roten Augen...
Die Sehkraft lässt mit dem Alter doch etwas nach..


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tja - eigentlich haben Nasen keine roten Augen...
> Die Sehkraft lässt mit dem Alter doch etwas nach..


Aber wenn sie doch die Nacht durchgemacht hat.....


----------



## Andal

Eine Nase ist das nie und nimmer. Schaut euch mal die Ober- und Unterkiefer an!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kurze Meldung vom Wasser...
Ich stippe ein bisschen und kleine Döbel beißen schonmal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geht weiter...


----------



## geomas

^ Petri, lieber Prof! Genieß das traumhafte Herbstwetter und hol noch ein paar Döbel raus!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist die alte Stelle am Flüsschen wieder wo ich bin.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Wetter heute und ein paar Bisse gibt's auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Hecht100+

Mit der Bolo auf Köfifang, alle  zu groß. Wenn man mal kleine braucht, klappt es nicht.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit der Bolo auf Köfifang, alle zu groß. Wenn man mal kleine braucht, klappt es nicht.


Petri zu den Köfis. Fischfetzen würde zur Not doch auch gehen. 
Döbelpetri @Professor Tinca. Genieß das tolle Wetter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Nase ist das nie und nimmer. Schaut euch mal die Ober- und Unterkiefer an!



Daher hatte ich fast auf Döbel getippt....
Aber dann müsste das Maul endständig sein. 

Und es ist ja Oberständig...was ja auch nicht für ein Rotauge typisch wäre.  Oder???


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps : ich dachte ganz kurz an nen Aland, bin aber zu faul um auf Deinem Bild die Schuppen zu zählen (und die hinter Deinem Daumen verborgenen Schuppen zu schätzen).
Also würd ich sagen Plötz.


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> @Papamopps : ich dachte ganz kurz an nen Aland, bin aber zu faul um auf Deinem Bild die Schuppen zu zählen (und die hinter Deinem Daumen verborgenen Schuppen zu schätzen).
> Also würd ich sagen Plötz.




Danke. Ja das Bild ist doof.  war alleine und sollte schnell gehen. 

Und was unterscheidet Plötze von Rotfeder und Rotauge? 

Sorry, bin noch recht neu. War mein erstes Mal mit Feederstuhl und co...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geht immer fröhlich weiter....
Viele kleine Döbel.....


----------



## geomas

Papamopps schrieb:


> Danke. Ja das Bild ist doof.  war alleine und sollte schnell gehen.
> 
> Und was unterscheidet Plötze von Rotfeder und Rotauge?
> 
> Sorry, bin noch recht neu. War mein erstes Mal mit Feederstuhl und co...




100% sicher bin ich mir nicht, was den von Dir gefangenen Fisch angeht.

Es gibt _woanders_ kleine Booklets als PDF - suche mal nach "Friedfische sicher bestimmen".

Rotfedern haben immer ein deutlich oberständiges Maul. Und zumindest hier sind sie immer goldener/roter als die Plötz. Also sehr auffällig. 
Bei den Rotaugen sehe ich mehr Variationen, was die Farbe der Flossen, der Schuppen, der Augen angeht.
Gestern sahen die ersten gestipppten Plötz eher aus wie der von Dir gefangene Fisch, die später gestippten Exemplare waren silberner vom Schuppenkleid her und hatten mehr Rot in den Augen und Flossen.


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo,

bei der Rotfeder ist der Ansatz der Rückenflosse *hinter* dem Ansatz der Bauchflossen, beim Rotauge gleichauf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+

„Le Wand“ im ersten Einsatz, Körbchen definitiv zu groß, müssen erheblich kleiner sein als jetzt, tippe mal auf Max. 10 gr.


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht, was den von Dir gefangenen Fisch angeht.
> 
> Es gibt _woanders_ kleine Booklets als PDF - suche mal nach "Friedfische sicher bestimmen".
> 
> Rotfedern haben immer ein deutlich oberständiges Maul. Und zumindest hier sind sie immer goldener/roter als die Plötz. Also sehr auffällig.
> Bei den Rotaugen sehe ich mehr Variationen, was die Farbe der Flossen, der Schuppen, der Augen angeht.
> Gestern sahen die ersten gestipppten Plötz eher aus wie der von Dir gefangene Fisch, die später gestippten Exemplare waren silberner vom Schuppenkleid her und hatten mehr Rot in den Augen und Flossen.




Das booklet habe ich heute morgen schon befragt, daher kamen meine Überlegungen wegen des Mauls.

Vielen Dank für all die Hilfen!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Papamopps  Wenn man es nicht rauskriegt dann war es ein Mischling


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> „Le Wand“ im ersten Einsatz, Körbchen definitiv zu groß, müssen erheblich kleiner sein als jetzt, tippe mal auf Max. 10 gr.



Schön sieht sie aus, die Wand! 

10gr-Körbchen in sehr guter Verarbeitung gibts von Drennan und Cresta (von anderen Firmen sicher auch). 
Liquidized Bread im Micro-Körbchen, Breadpunch oder kleine Flocke am Haken - und ab geht die Post...


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht immer fröhlich weiter....
> Viele kleine Döbel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331217


Die flossenfärbung ist wunderschön, sind die alle bei dir so Schmuck?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja immer.
Jetzt beißt gerade nix und es gibt wohl gleich Regen. Mal sehen wie lange. Vielleicht muss ich auch einpacken.


----------



## feederbrassen

Schöne Gewässerstrecke und schöne Fische Professore 
Petri dazu und allen anderen die am Wasser sind auch. 
Ich gehe erst ab Dienstag ans Wasser. 
Mach jetzt nach der Mountainbikerunde und dem Grillen nur noch couching


----------



## Hecht100+

Er musste jetzt dran glauben, 20 gr Drennan Korb mit dem Schweitzerallroundwerkzeug auf 10 Gramm verringert, der Rute gefällt das neue Gewicht besser. Weiteres später.


----------



## geomas

Oh, der schöne Gripmesh-Futterkorb. Da muß ich erstmal schlucken. 
Es gibt übrigens auch zierliche Madenkörbchen mit variablem Gewicht (Vari-Weight-Feeder von Drennan).


----------



## phirania

Wetter war heute auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aber die hatte damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Papamopps

So geht es übrigens zum Feedern an den Rhein bei Köln und Bonn...
Muss den Wagensitz noch was umbauen, Rutenhalter dran...und Ablage.....aber für-vom-Nachbarn für wenig Geld...ist es top. 








Und am besten gefabgen hat natürlich mein Sohn.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Prof-schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch und Petri Heil allen, die sonst noch am Wasser waren und sind!



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Schöne Gewässerstrecke und schöne Fische Professore
> Petri dazu und allen anderen die am Wasser sind auch.
> Ich gehe erst ab Dienstag ans Wasser.
> Mach jetzt nach der Mountainbikerunde und dem Grillen *nur noch couching*



Ich inzwischen auch.
Der Regen hat mich dann doch vertrieben.


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> So geht es übrigens zum Feedern an den Rhein bei Köln und Bonn...
> Muss den Wagensitz noch was umbauen, Rutenhalter dran...und Ablage.....aber für-vom-Nachbarn für wenig Geld...ist es top.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331258
> Anhang anzeigen 331259
> 
> Und am besten gefabgen hat natürlich mein Sohn.
> Anhang anzeigen 331260


Petri auch an Sohnemann.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri an alle! Georg, wie liefs bei dir?

@Papamopps: Das Teil ist selbstgebaut vom Nachbarn? Sehr cooles Teil, die Wechselräder und die Doppelfunktion als Wagen und Sitz sind natürlich super praktisch und ich bin mir sicher, der eine oder andere hier wird da sicher ein wenig neidisch sein


----------



## Minimax

Petri an die Fänger des Tages, @Papamopps , ganz besonders an Papamopps Jr. für die blitzsaubere Barbe, @Hecht100+ , und @Professor Tinca , und da gebe ich dem @Kochtopf sehr recht- Deine vielen schönen Döbel haben wirklich ein prachtvolles, tiefes Flossenrot, das ist mir früher schon aufgefallen, tolle Fische.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und was unterscheidet Plötze von Rotfeder und Rotauge?



Das hatte ich vorhin beim Angeln übersehen.
Am besten man sieht mal Plötz und Rotfeder nebeneinander. Dann verwechselt man sie nie wieder.

Westplötzen heißen auch Rotaugen - ansonsten unterscheiden sie sich nicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an alle Ükel, die diesen wunderbaren Oktobertag (zumindest war er bei uns wunderbar) am Wasser verbracht haben. Ich habe es auch mal wieder an die Wümme geschafft und sogar ganz gut gefangen. Es waren überwiegend Plötzen, zwei ganz lütte Döbel und zu meinem großen Unbehagen, die erste Grundel, die ich soweit Flussauf gefangen habe. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die sich soweit die kleine Flüsse raufarbeiten. Eine Rute hatte ich mit totem Köpfe auf Hecht liegen, aber es hat sich keiner interessiert. Nachdem es auch auf der Lightfeeder weniger wurde mit den Bissen und ich nicht mit Sack und Pack umziehen wollte, habe ich meine Drennan Tench Float mit der Pin aufgeriggt und war noch etwa trotten. Hat aber leider auch keine Bisse gebracht. By the Way: Eine Frage an die Tulip-Fraktion,: Wie sehen Eure Montagen aus? Welche Haken in welcher Größe nutzt Ihr und wie ködert ihr die leckeren Bröckchen an? 
Das Wasser der ist übrigens gerade mal 11 Grad warm, da wird es langsam zäh im kleinen Fluss. Die Großen dürften inzwischen flussab in den Tidenbereich der Wümme gewandert sein. Es sind nur ein paar Kilometer und die Bedingungen in der kalten Jahreszeit sind dort deutlich besser für Aland, Brassen und Co. Aber dafür dürften sich bald die Quappen auf den Weg zu ihren Laichplätzen machen. Im November fange ich meistens die ersten Rutten.


----------



## Papamopps

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri an alle! Georg, wie liefs bei dir?
> 
> @Papamopps: Das Teil ist selbstgebaut vom Nachbarn? Sehr cooles Teil, die Wechselräder und die Doppelfunktion als Wagen und Sitz sind natürlich super praktisch und ich bin mir sicher, der eine oder andere hier wird da sicher ein wenig neidisch sein




Ne nicht selbstgebaut. Aber ich konnte es für 50eur bekommen. 
Nicht montiert ist die unter dem Sitz befindliche 4fach Schublade.


----------



## Jason

Papamopps schrieb:


> Muss den Wagensitz noch was umbauen, Rutenhalter dran...und Ablage.....aber für-vom-Nachbarn für wenig Geld...ist es top.


Für weitere Wegstrecken ist dein Wagensitz doch echt brauchbar. Den hätte ich für dünnes Geld auch geschnappt. Petri an deinem Sohn. Schöne Barbe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

jason 1 schrieb:


> Für weitere Wegstrecken ist dein Wagensitz doch echt brauchbar. Den hätte ich für dünnes Geld auch geschnappt. Petri an deinem Sohn. Schöne Barbe.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Für kürzere lass ich die Reifen weg und benutze die selbst montierten Schultergurte. 
Aber das Hochkantbild wird nicht gescheit angezeigt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nun kann man den Tag Revue passieren lassen, es war alles sehr seltsam heute. Am Anfang mit dem 12er Haken und drei Maden, Bisse ja, Fische nein. Maden teilweise ausgelutscht aber keinen Erfolg. Dann auf 16er und 18er Haken gewechselt, und die Fische blieben hängen. Schöne Plötzen und kleine Brassen, und fast alle vorne an der Lippe gehakt. Die 7mtr Bolo mit der 1000er Rolle, da machte das Angeln schon Spaß.
Nachdem ich dann auch noch passende Köfi hatte, ran an die Stellfischrute, nach 75 Min signalisierte der Bissanzeiger, es tut sich was, Pose direkt in Richtung Baumwurzeln, Anschlag, Rute krumm, nach 5mtr. Schnureinholen hat Sie losgelassen. Zu früh angeschlagen, aber in den Bäumen hätte ich sowieso verloren.
Mit der " Wand ", die ist doch sehr sensibel. Ich muss mich damit noch sehr viel beschäftigen. Manche schreiben ja, sie ist eine leichte Pickerrute, also mit 20 und 30gr. Korb ist sie total überlastet. Mit dem 10gr Korb ging es dann, nur hat leider nichts mehr gebissen. Dafür hatte ich an der Rute mit dem Bodentaster und auftreibenden Maden noch vor meinen Füßen einen schönen Biss, der Fisch war auch echt gut, aber leider stieg er dann aus und ich habe keine Ahnung, was es überhaupt gewesen sein könnte.
Dickes Petri noch an alle Kollegen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Jason

Papamopps schrieb:


> Für kürzere lass ich die Reifen weg und benutze die selbst montierten Schultergurte.
> Aber das Hochkantbild wird nicht gescheit angezeigt.


Das " Hochkantbild " ist doch noch gut zu erkennen. Schönes Teil.  Ja, man muss echt zusehen, Wie man am besten zurecht kommt. Aber so geht es.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, der schöne Gripmesh-Futterkorb. Da muß ich erstmal schlucken.
> Es gibt übrigens auch zierliche Madenkörbchen mit variablem Gewicht (Vari-Weight-Feeder von Drennan).



Du must nicht traurig sein, ich habe ihn so zersägt, das man ihn wieder zusammenfügen kann.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nun kann man den Tag Revue passieren lassen, es war alles sehr seltsam heute. Am Anfang mit dem 12er Haken und drei Maden, Bisse ja, Fische nein. Maden teilweise ausgelutscht aber keinen Erfolg. Dann auf 16er und 18er Haken gewechselt, und die Fische blieben hängen. Schöne Plötzen und kleine Brassen, und fast alle vorne an der Lippe gehakt. Die 7mtr Bolo mit der 1000er Rolle, da machte das Angeln schon Spaß.
> Nachdem ich dann auch noch passende Köfi hatte, ran an die Stellfischrute, nach 75 Min signalisierte der Bissanzeiger, es tut sich was, Pose direkt in Richtung Baumwurzeln, Anschlag, Rute krumm, nach 5mtr. Schnureinholen hat Sie losgelassen. Zu früh angeschlagen, aber in den Bäumen hätte ich sowieso verloren.
> Mit der " Wand ", die ist doch sehr sensibel. Ich muss mich damit noch sehr viel beschäftigen. Manche schreiben ja, sie ist eine leichte Pickerrute, also mit 20 und 30gr. Korb ist sie total überlastet. Mit dem 10gr Korb ging es dann, nur hat leider nichts mehr gebissen. Dafür hatte ich an der Rute mit dem Bodentaster und auftreibenden Maden noch vor meinen Füßen einen schönen Biss, der Fisch war auch echt gut, aber leider stieg er dann aus und ich habe keine Ahnung, was es überhaupt gewesen sein könnte.
> Dickes Petri noch an alle Kollegen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben.


Dickes Petri,netter kleiner Angel Bericht.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit der " Wand ", die ist doch sehr sensibel.


Damit werde ich mich mit meiner Wand auch noch auseinandersetzen müssen. Da ist wohl Ultra Light angesagt. Habe ich zwar noch nie gefischt, aber ich freu mich drauf. 

Gruß jason


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Damit werde ich mich mit meiner Wand auch noch auseinandersetzen müssen. Da ist wohl Ultra Light angesagt. Habe ich zwar noch nie gefischt, aber ich freu mich drauf.
> 
> Gruß jason



Du hast aber die Original Spitzen, vielleicht passen die einfach besser. Ich hatte jetzt eine Browning-Spitze mit 1,5 oz. und  60cm Länge mir dazu passend gemacht, vielleicht war sie auch einfach zu lang. Das Testprogramm ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Garçons, je suis un tailleur.
Weder auf den epischen Stinketeig noch auf Dendros noch auf Tulip gab es einen Biss, der Platz unter der Weide war verwaist, der Teig aus der Kühltruhe hielt schlechter am Haken. Vielleicht nochmal richtiges Mehl einkneten? 
Nu ja. Grundangeln hat nicht sollen sein  die Montagen hielten jeweils zwei Würfe bevor ein Hänger alles Abriss  ich konnte aufgrund höherem Wasserstandes nicht reinwaten - kurz es war alles irgendwie blöd - und dennoch schön, denn das gehört auch mal dazu


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - Petri heil, natürlich auch in Richtung Sohnemann!

@Hecht100+ - auch Dir ein kräftiges Petri heil, danke für Deinen Bericht. Wie gesagt oder geschrieben: Micro-Futterkörbe sollten bei weichen Würfen (Rausschlenzen der Montage) kein Problem sein und mit ganz kleinen Bombs oder 1-3 Bleischroten als Gewicht ist die Wand vermutlich ganz in ihrem Element.

@jason 1 - Du hast (meiner Meinung nach) allen Grund, Dich auf den ersten Angeltrip mit der Wand zu freuen. An solch delikaten Ruten machen auch 25cm-Plötz richtig Spaß.

@Kochtopf - schade, daß es bei Dir nicht lief. Immerhin hast Du jetzt kräftig „geopfert” und dies werden die Flußgötter sicherlich wohlwollend registriert haben.


----------



## Minimax

Je suis @Kochtopf !


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - Dir natürlich auch ein Petri heil! 
Schade, daß die Grundeln sich bei Dir flußaufwärts ausbreiten (ich habe in meiner Nachbarschaft eine einzige gefangen - hoffentlich war das ein Ausnahmefisch).


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Garçons, je suis un tailleur.
> Weder auf den epischen Stinketeig noch auf Dendros noch auf Tulip gab es einen Biss, der Platz unter der Weide war verwaist, der Teig aus der Kühltruhe hielt schlechter am Haken. Vielleicht nochmal richtiges Mehl einkneten?


Besorge dir für die Teige mal Gluten. Die Bäcker werden es zwar nicht so ohne weiteres zugeben. Aber sie verwenden den Weizenkleber!
Damit werden deine Teige dann haltbarer und zäher.


----------



## Andal

...oder halt bei denen hier.............

https://www.amazon.de/Vital-Weizeng...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Besorge dir für die Teige mal Gluten. Die Bäcker werden es zwar nicht so ohne weiteres zugeben. Aber sie verwenden den Weizenkleber!
> Damit werden deine Teige dann haltbarer und zäher.


Das war meine Intention mit dem Mehl - ich habe ja diesmal mit Brassenfutter "abgebunden", die Elastizität des ganzen hat darunter gelitten. Gluten pur ist natürlich auch eine Lösung!


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter
Petri zum bunten Korb Wuemme, und fürchte nichts wegen der Grundel: auch in meinem sandgeprägten Flüsslein sind sie aufgestiegen, haben sich aber nur an bestimmten, oft nur wenige Meter langen Abschnitten mit Trümmern und WK Schutt etabliert. Ansonsten sind sie unauffindbar. Schätze, in den kleinen Flüssen hätten sie es schwerer, wenn wir in den letzten 100Jahren nicht systematisch Gründlingen, Koppen, Schmerlen, Kaulis und Steinbeissern und all den anderen Kleinies das leben zur Hölle gemacht hätten. Ich glaube die Grundeln können in noch halbwegs abwechslungsreichen Kleingewässern niemals so das Szepter schwingen wie in bestimmten, strukturlosen Abschnitten der großen Ströme und Kanälen. 
Zum Frühstücksfleisch: Ich benutze es als leidlich selektiven Döbelköder mit Curry aromatisiert und zum besseren Handling in Polenta gewälzt an jeweils durchgebundenen einfachen Ledger- und Posenmontagen. Ich benutze Würfel von 7/8 bis etwa 15mm Kantenlänge, an entsprechenden Hakenmodellen mit grossen Hakenbogen der Größen 8-12. Das ist vergleichsweise klein, Kochtopf z.B. benutzt wesentlich größere Würfel, es ist glaube ich abhängig vom Gewäser und den Vorlieben der Fische. Da hilft nur das Experiment.

 Da ich Durchgebunden ANgele, muss ich den Köder von unten aufziehen, hier als schamloses Selbstzitat eines früheren Ükelbeitrages eine step-by-step Anköderungsskizze:
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war meine Intention mit dem Mehl - ich habe ja diesmal mit Brassenfutter "abgebunden", die Elastizität des ganzen hat darunter gelitten. Gluten pur ist natürlich auch eine Lösung!


Selbst in Verbindung mit ganz schlecht bindendem Zeug, wie Forelli, kriegt man da eine perfekte Bindung hin. Danke hierfür an die SHG Dortmund und die Ausgabe 04/97 des Blinker.


----------



## geomas

#baitwaiter
#köderdose
#dilemma

Liebe Freunde, hat jemand von Euch Köderdosen von Drennan, von Fox (Matrix) oder den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen?
Ich möchte mir einen Baitwaiter anschaffen und stehe vor einem Kompatibilitätsproblem. 
Die (bewährten) Greys-Köderdosen passen weder in meine neue kompakte Angeltasche noch auf/in gängige Baitwaiter.

Die Drennan-Dosen kenne ich aus eigener Anschauung nicht, von Fox (Matrix) nur das 1,1-Pint-Modell (ca. 14x14x5,2cm).

Könnte jemand, der die Drennan-Boxen oder die etwas größeren Modelle von Fox/Matrix hat, bitte ganz grob die Maße ermitteln?

Auch mit Aussagen zu den verschiedenen Bait-Waitern wäre mir geholfen. Drennan hat zwei Modelle - die quadratische Variante hat el Fantastico auf seinem Blog besprochen, es gibt noch eines („Canal”) für kleinere Boxen. Der Baitwaiter von Matrix nimmt sowohl die größeren als auch die kleineren Boxen auf. Und von Stonfo gibt es auch 2 Modelle.

Danke!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #baitwaiter
> #köderdose
> #dilemma
> 
> Liebe Freunde, hat jemand von Euch Köderdosen von Drennan, von Fox (Matrix) oder den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen?
> Ich möchte mir einen Baitwaiter anschaffen und stehe vor einem Kompatibilitätsproblem.
> Die (bewährten) Greys-Köderdosen passen weder in meine neue kompakte Angeltasche noch auf/in gängige Baitwaiter.
> 
> Die Drennan-Dosen kenne ich aus eigener Anschauung nicht, von Fox (Matrix) nur das 1,1-Pint-Modell (ca. 14x14x5,2cm).
> 
> Könnte jemand, der die Drennan-Boxen oder die etwas größeren Modelle von Fox/Matrix hat, bitte ganz grob die Maße ermitteln?
> 
> Auch mit Aussagen zu den verschiedenen Bait-Waitern wäre mir geholfen. Drennan hat zwei Modelle - die quadratische Variante hat el Fantastico auf seinem Blog besprochen, es gibt noch eines („Canal”) für kleinere Boxen. Der Baitwaiter von Matrix nimmt sowohl die größeren als auch die kleineren Boxen auf. Und von Stonfo gibt es auch 2 Modelle.
> 
> Danke!


Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Ich habe nach bester englischer Tradition mein Futter und meine Köder in Gefrierbeuteln in einer Tasche. Außer den Maden und 'Würmern. Die sind in 20 Jahre alten No Name Dosen aus Irland.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> SPRO ist ein Vertriebslabel und Tochter von Gamakatsu (3. großer Japaner), für gezielt EU, beheimatet in NL.
> Daher kann SPRO sehr billig zusammenkaufen oder auch sehr hochwertig, durch Zugriff auf die Gamakatsu Rohstoffe.
> Oft gibt es gleichartige Rutenmodelle (vom Blank her), die (hunderte!) weit weniger kosten als das vorher eingeführte Orginal von Gamakatsu.



Danke für die Info.
Früher dachte ich immer das Spro eine Marke vom Gerlinger ist da der diese Marke anfangs schon sehr gut verkauft hat. So wie Dream Tackle in etwa.

@Kochtopf 
Super Danke da kann ich das ganze mal an meiner Abmessen. Diese Angaben fehlen mir meistens bei den Brillen damit man mal nachmessen kann ob die überhaupt uber die eigentlich drüber gehen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> So, hab alles zusammen, was soll jetzt noch schiefgehen...
> 
> 
> Danke und viel Erfolg am Sonntag-Morgen, Sir Alex!



 Klassische Schwimmer, da hat wohl einer noch gute Bestände.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Da ich Durchgebunden ANgele, muss ich den Köder von unten aufziehen, hier als schamloses Selbstzitat eines früheren Ükelbeitrages eine step-by-step Anköderungsskizze:
> hg
> Minimax






Klasse Bild!

Du hättest Talent zum 50er-Jahre-Angelbuch-Illustrator.


----------



## rutilus69

Sorry, dass ich so lange nichts von mir habe hören lassen, aber ich war ein paar Tage an der Ostsee mit richtig miesen Empfang, was aber auch Mal ganz gut getan hat.
Angeltechnisch wurde ich am Wochenende entkuttert 
War zwar ziemlich bescheidenes Wetter, aber die Ostsee - Dickkopfdöbel hatten ein Einsehen mit mir 

Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen hier alles zu lesen, was ich in der Zwischenzeit verpasst habe, deshalb Mal ein prophylaktisches Petri Heil! in die Runde


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69  - Petri zu den Ostsee-Großmäulern! Ich hab länger nicht vom Boot aus auf Dorsch geangelt und vermisse das typische Zupacken.

@dawurzelsepp  und auch @Minimax  - danke für den Zuspruch in Sachen klassische Korkpose zum Barsche-Stippen (von wegen Hechtproppen!).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Männer, ich hab gerade die neue Bolo mit dem 50er eingedöbelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Am besten Döbelfluss hierzulande......


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Männer, ich hab gerade die neue Bolo mit dem 50er eingedöbelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 331284



Glückwunsch und dickes Petri, wunderschöner Fisch  und toller Erfolg.


----------



## geomas

^ sattes Petri, lieber Professore! Sehr schöner Fisch und die Pose sieht auch proper aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Herrlich hier. Weit und breit keine Menschenseele. Nur ein paar Krähe stören die Ruhe.





Und die andere Richtung....


----------



## Andal

Die Vorderansicht gefällt mir eindeutig besser.


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Herrlich hier. Weit und breit keine Menschenseele. Nur ein paar Krähe stören die Ruhe.
> Anhang anzeigen 331286
> 
> 
> Und die andere Richtung....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331287


Ziemlich flache Gegend. 
Da is' nix mit anschleichen durch Fischereiaufseher.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Ziemlich flache Gegend.
> Da is' nix mit anschleichen durch Fischereiaufseher.


Der Prof wird doch nicht mehr kontrolliert. Den hat doch die UNESCO längst als Bestandteil der Gegend aufgenommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weltangelkulturerbe sozusagen.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Ostsee-Großmäulern! Ich hab länger nicht vom Boot aus auf Dorsch geangelt und vermisse das typische Zupacken.


Ja, das ist schon was anderes als das zaghafte Zupfen einer Plötze


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am besten Döbelfluss hierzulande......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331285
> Anhang anzeigen 331285


Glückwunsch und Petri,Prof


----------



## Hecht100+

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade in der kleinen Bucht eine Maver-Rute mit einer Quick 330 Rolle gekauft.  So wie sie aussieht hat sie schon einige Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel.  Aber für 5 Euro, was soll man falsch machen.




Sie ist angekommen und es ist wirklich eine Maver-Stipprute. Aber die 5 Euro ist sie nicht wert, die Rutenringe sind mit Paketband und viel Klebstoff am Blank angeklebt und die Rolle hat am Fuß abgebrochene Spitzen. Also eigentlich Edelschrott, mal sehen was man noch daraus machen kann. Dafür war ein alter DAM-Klappkescher mit im Paket, 240 cm lang und außer 2 kleinen Löchern im Netz noch in einem fantastischen Zustand. Der Stiel hat noch das alte DAM-Rot mit einem Maßstab bis 40 cm. also waren die 5 Euros doch noch nicht ganz zum Fenster raus geworfen.


----------



## Tricast

Das ist doch ein bastel Stock. Da hat jemand an eine Stippe Ringe mit Tesa angeklebt und einen Rollenhalter angeklebt. Beschreibe doch mal näher was das für eine Rute ist. Vielleicht ist ja auch noch ein Name zu lesen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Also es ist eine Stipprute mit Gewinderutenhalter, sieht sehr Original aus. Länge ca. 105 cm, Farbe Lehmgelb, 4 teilig, Aufkleber Maver Made in Italy, teilweise Zierringe in Silber unterlegt, Schwarzer Vorder und Hintergriff in geriffeltem Kunststoff, und den Rest eines Aufklebers was wie ein Fisch aussieht.Rollenhalter aus Aluminium












Also die Rutenringe sind ja nun keine für Teleruten, und die Rolle muß auch schon Jahrzehnte an der Rute gesessen haben, war nur mit Gewalt zu trennen und total korridiert.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331292
> Anhang anzeigen 331293
> 
> 
> Sie ist angekommen und es ist wirklich eine Maver-Stipprute. Aber die 5 Euro ist sie nicht wert, die Rutenringe sind mit Paketband und viel Klebstoff am Blank angeklebt und die Rolle hat am Fuß abgebrochene Spitzen. Also eigentlich Edelschrott, mal sehen was man noch daraus machen kann. Dafür war ein alter DAM-Klappkescher mit im Paket, 240 cm lang und außer 2 kleinen Löchern im Netz noch in einem fantastischen Zustand. Der Stiel hat noch das alte DAM-Rot mit einem Maßstab bis 40 cm. also waren die 5 Euros doch noch nicht ganz zum Fenster raus geworfen.


Sehr schöner DAM Kescher .


----------



## geomas

Mein Angeltag verlief ganz anders als geplant. Vormittags hatte ich noch ein paar Sachen zu erledigen, dann Fahrt zum örtlichen großen Angelladen.
Ich Trottel hab die übelsten Maden von ganz Meck-Pom gekauft und dies ganz ohne Zwang. Naja, ich wills dem netten Verkäufer nicht anlasten, meine Schuld eben.

Hab dann am Nachmittag ungefähr 2 Stunden damit verbracht, die agileren der Maden vom traurigen Rest zu trennen.
Hab dann kurz vor 16.30 entnervt 2 Stippen gegriffen und bin zum Fluß nebenan.

Der Wurm an der Kinder-Stippe ließ die Barsche heute gänzlich kalt - die kleine Korkpose signalisierte einen einzigen Biß und dieser entwickelte sich nicht.
Für die billige 5m-Stippe wollte ich ne schnieke Montage knüpfen, hatte dummerweise die modernen Stipposen zu Hause gelassen. Also wurde eine winzige Stachelschweinpose montiert und ausgebleit - 2 No.6 und 1 No. 8 - mehr ging nicht.
Posengummis hatte ich auch nicht die perfekte Größe mit, immerhin waren wenigstens die wunderbaren klassischen Carbon Match Haken im Etui.





Mini-Stachelschweinpose mit „falschen” Posengummis und prima Haken

Nach dem Frust mit den Maden hab ich dann aus Trotz mit noch vorhandenen Castern geangelt - immer zwei auf dem zierlichen 16er Haken.
Gab in recht schneller Abfolge 2 kleine Alande und geschätzt 8-10 Plötz, es waren heute keine ganz lütten „Wietings” dabei, aber auch kein wirklich properer Fisch.


Falls jemand einen Tipp hat, welcher der Lebendköder-Versandhändler wirklich gute Ware liefert - da wär ich dankbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein lustiger Bericht, Georg. 

Aber hat ja doch noch geklappt mit den Fischen.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri @geomas , vor allen Dingen nach der Madenpleite. Aber das du so kleine Haken auch noch selber bindest, da hätte ich keinen Bock drauf ( und vermutlich auch nicht die passende Sehstärke). Aber die Mini-Drennan-Haken sind schon Spitze.


----------



## geomas

Danke, das Plättchenhaken-Binden mache ich mittlerweile am liebsten direkt am Wasser. 
Wenn die Haken nicht zu dünndrahtig sind, klappts auch mit Größe 16 und 18. Vergleichweise dickdrahtige Modelle (Super Spade) würde ich vermutlich auch in Größe 20 noch vernünftig gebunden kriegen, hab momentan aber keine Verwendung dafür...


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri allen WE-Anglern!

Ich konnte gestern Nachmittag auch mal wieder 2h dem Angeln widmen!

Alles schnell zusammengepackt und am Wasser natürlich gemerkt, das das Handy zuhause lag! Also leider keine Bilder!(Schade eigentlich es gab einige wirklich schöne Rotaugen)

Geangelt hab ich in der Buhne vor der Brücke, die ersten 3 Fische (Rotaugen) musste ich allesamt mit dem Kescher landen. Das größte lag so etwa bei 35cm! Aber da kommt im November sicher noch etwas mehr!?! Danach gab es noch 3 weitere, allerdings kleinere Rotaugen und noch eine 20iger Hasel! Dann war erstmal nix mehr und ich entschloss mich es mal auf der Minimaxschen Treppe zu versuchen! Das ging dann auch wunderbar, da der Pegel ja wieder etwas angewachsen ist! Anfangs war bei jeder Drift ein Biss zu verzeichnen und es kamen schöne Rotaugen und auch der ein oder andere Döbel zum Vorschein, allerdings nicht in der Größe der ersten 3en, aber trotzdem kräftig bis etwa 30cm! 2-3 Ükel waren auch noch dabei. 

Alles in allem mal wieder ein wunderbarer Angeltag, wenn er auch nur 2h gedauert hat!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

Nachdem hier ja nun auch schon so viel "getackelt" wurde, möchte ich mal mein Tackle vorstellen!

Die Rute stammt (finden konnte ich nix mehr dazu) so ca. aus dem Jahr 1980 und ist eine MAVER! Ich liebe diesen "Wabbelstock" einfach! Warum? Kann ich eigentlich nicht wirklich sagen, aber ich komme damit äußerst gut zurecht! Na gut es könnte etwas mehr Länge sein, aber im Moment reicht sie mir völlig aus! Super handlich, für mich gute Aktion, lediglich den Spitzenring habe ich mal getauscht! Als Röllchen dient mir allerdings eine modernere Rolle in Form einer Sh....o Seido der 1000er Größe! Eine wirklich gute Rolle, die eigentlich mal an der Bolo saß, mit sauber arbeitender Bremse! Sie ist mit 16er Schnur bespult, Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr! Die Pose ist für mich eine Typische Strömungspose in Tropfenform (das ist die Hauptsache, Firma ist mir eigentlich egal, steht auch nicht drauf, in 1-3gr.). Als Bebleiung kommt für mich nur ein Tropfenblei auf die Schnur, was immer so dicht am Grund ist wie möglich! Und natürlich ein 16er Haken mit 0.12er Vorfach!











Einige werden jetzt sicher schmunzeln, aber.....!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @MS aus G  und danke für den schönen Bericht sowie die Tackle-Vorstellung!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Petri zum Klasse Döbel, Prof. Ein herrliches Flüsschen, in dem Du da fischen kannst.
@geomas: Auch Dir ein Petri zu den Alanden und Plötzen. Vom Madenkauf im Netz habe ich mich inzwischen verabschiedet, schade, weil auch für mich die Wege zum Dealer lang sind.
@MS aus G: Auch Dir natürlich ein herzliches Petri. Und Danke für Deinen Tacklebeitrag und dafür, dass Deine Maver alle Moden und Aktions-Philosophien überstanden hat. Es zeigt einmal mehr, dass der Angler sich mit seinen Stock wohlfühlen muss. Ein schönes Beispiel für Wertschätzung.


----------



## Tricast

Falls jemand einen Tipp hat, welcher der Lebendköder-Versandhändler wirklich gute Ware liefert - da wär ich dankbar.[/QUOTE]

@geomas : Ich würde es mal bei ECO Fishing oder Stipp Profi versuchen nach dem Motto: Versuch macht Kluch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas angelkoederversand.de ist meines Wissens gut und zuverlässig (allerdings keine eigenen erfahrungen)


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas angelkoederversand.de ist meines Wissens gut und zuverlässig (allerdings keine eigenen erfahrungen)


Gut und schnell im Versand.


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G - „Azione Rigida” auf der Maver-Rute liest sich doch schon mal super.

Danke für die Tipps in Sachen Lebendköderversand - es wurmt (haha, Absicht!) mich eben, wenn man auf Youtube die Leute mit Ködern in sehr guter Qualität sieht. 
Ich hab gestern so viel mögliche Angelzeit bei wunderschönem Herbstwetter mit der Maden-Pflege verschenkt, da bekam ich nen dicken Hals. Hatte beim Händler nach Bestellmöglichkeiten für Caster, Pinkies und größere Mengen Maden gefragt und er hatte noch diese eine 1l-Tüte irgendwo ganz hinten im Kühlschrank. 
Ich hätte es wissen müssen.

Ich werd es bei nächster Gelegenheit einfach mal probieren mit der Bestellung im www - vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also es ist eine Stipprute mit Gewinderutenhalter, sieht sehr Original aus. Länge ca. 105 cm, Farbe Lehmgelb, 4 teilig, Aufkleber Maver Made in Italy, teilweise Zierringe in Silber unterlegt, Schwarzer Vorder und Hintergriff in geriffeltem Kunststoff, und den Rest eines Aufklebers was wie ein Fisch aussieht.Rollenhalter aus Aluminium
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331294
> Anhang anzeigen 331295
> Anhang anzeigen 331296
> 
> 
> Also die Rutenringe sind ja nun keine für Teleruten, und die Rolle muß auch schon Jahrzehnte an der Rute gesessen haben, war nur mit Gewalt zu trennen und total korridiert.



Ich bin ja immer wieder erstaunt darüber, auf was der ein oder andere bietet.
Diverse Spaßbieter kennt man ja nun zur Genüge, aber auf sowas bietest du?
Nix persönliches, aber waren da keine Bilder wo man wenigstens nen Hauch vom Zustand erkennen konnte?
Ich mein, das Zeux ist ja nichtmal mehr wert als Tomatenranke zu dienen, kanns gar nicht glauben was ich da sehe.
Da müßte mir der Verkäufer ja noch Geld geben damit ich es überhaupt mitnehme...gruseliges Zeux.

Aber naja, wurden auch schon "leere Kartons mit nix drin" für 500 Schleifen verkauft


----------



## Hecht100+

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer wieder erstaunt darüber, auf was der ein oder andere bietet.
> Diverse Spaßbieter kennt man ja nun zur Genüge, aber auf sowas bietest du?
> Nix persönliches, aber waren da keine Bilder wo man wenigstens nen Hauch vom Zustand erkennen konnte?
> Ich mein, das Zeux ist ja nichtmal mehr wert als Tomatenranke zu dienen, kanns gar nicht glauben was ich da sehe.
> Da müßte mir der Verkäufer ja noch Geld geben damit ich es überhaupt mitnehme...gruseliges Zeux.
> 
> Aber naja, wurden auch schon "leere Kartons mit nix drin" für 500 Schleifen verkauft



Es war nur ein Bild drin wo die Rute an der Wand steht, Rolle dran gebaut und von Weitem nicht zu erkennen. Und eben für 5 Euros. Und Maver als Naver in der Beschreibung. Also hab ich mir gedacht, wenn es eine Marver ist sind die 5 gut angelegt, wenn nicht dann eben schade. Transport entfiel, Kumpel kam vorbei. Aber sie ist schon in der Werkstatt und mal sehen, ich schätze es kommt eine mittlere Köfirute nachher dabei raus.


----------



## Andal

Ich sehe das auch eher tiefenentspannt. Ein Heiamann ist nicht so dramatisch ... jedenfalls nicht für so einen typischen Flohmarktartikel, der aber nach Aufarbeitung doch noch was werden kann. Hab auch schon aus einer an sich völlig verranzten Telerute einen bildhübschen und leichten, aber auch stabilen Kescherstab gemacht. Der hat mir viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet, bis er dann den Weg aller Kescherstäbe ging und schlicht zerbröselte. Vielleicht wird ja auch dieser Maver wieder was ganz ansehnliches!


----------



## phirania

Letzter schöner Tag vorbei.
Heute war der Kindergarten unterwegs..


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Petri zu dem tollen Döbel und Glückwunsch  zu Deinem schönen Flüsschen, jetzt verstehe ich Deine Bolo Vorliebe, ideales Werkzeug für breite Schilfgürtel, und die Baumlosigkeit lässt solch lange Ruten auch zu, auch ein schöner Schwimmer- manchmal haben die Askaris auch nen lichten Moment.

Und Dir lieber @geomas auch ein kräftiges Petri, und ein Schulter klopfen fürs grässliche Madendebakel- Manchmal ist einfach der Wurm drin
Hg
Euer
Mini


----------



## feederbrassen

Selbst der Fünfer wäre mir zu schade. 
Wenn schon in der Bucht dann über Kleinanzeigen und auch nur dann wenn es in der Nähe ist und ich mir das Objekt der Begierde ansehen kann 
Sonst bin ich da einfach raus. 

Heute Krabbelviecher/Maden, gekauft und nu ist Dauerregen 
Mal sehen was Wettertechnisch kommt


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Letzter schöner Tag vorbei.
> Heute war der Kindergarten unterwegs..
> Anhang anzeigen 331329


Petri Kalle zum Kindergarten.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Letzter schöner Tag vorbei.
> Heute war der Kindergarten unterwegs..
> Anhang anzeigen 331329


So was fängt man bei uns im See leider nicht, sonst wäre ich öfter auf Raubfisch los


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Transport entfiel, Kumpel kam vorbei. Aber sie ist schon in der Werkstatt und mal sehen, ich schätze es kommt eine mittlere Köfirute nachher dabei raus.


Oder im Ükelsprech: passable Aalrute


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Petri zu dem tollen Döbel und Glückwunsch  zu Deinem schönen Flüsschen, jetzt verstehe ich Deine Bolo Vorliebe, ideales Werkzeug für breite Schilfgürtel, und die Baumlosigkeit lässt solch lange Ruten auch zu, auch ein schöner Schwimmer- manchmal haben die Askaris auch nen lichten Moment.



Jupp, Askari hatte ein paar Korkmodelle und einige hab ich gekauft.
Die sind echt super und auch hübsch.

Gute beobachtet, Mini!
Ja ne Bolo ist besser als ne kurze Rute wenn man die Pose ein gutes Stück vom Ufer weghalten will/muss.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @phirania ! Der Herbst hat sicher noch einige schöne Tage zu bieten. 

@Minimax  - danke. Das Madendebakel hat mal wieder gezeigt, warum ich nicht öfters mit den Krabblern geangelt habe. 
Danke übrigens für den Hinweis auf den „Dem-Professor-seine Posen-Vertreiber-Firma” - da werd ich mich noch mal umsehen. 
Korkposen haben doch deutlich mehr Charme aus Rohacell-Schwimmer.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Selbst der Fünfer wäre mir zu schade.
> Wenn schon in der Bucht dann über Kleinanzeigen und auch nur dann wenn es in der Nähe ist und ich mir das Objekt der Begierde ansehen kann
> Sonst bin ich da einfach raus.


Mann braucht auch in der ganz grausigen Zeit eine Beschäftigung mit dem Thema.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angeltag verlief ganz anders als geplant. Vormittags hatte ich noch ein paar Sachen zu erledigen, dann Fahrt zum örtlichen großen Angelladen.
> Ich Trottel hab die übelsten Maden von ganz Meck-Pom gekauft und dies ganz ohne Zwang. Naja, ich wills dem netten Verkäufer nicht anlasten, meine Schuld eben.
> 
> Hab dann am Nachmittag ungefähr 2 Stunden damit verbracht, die agileren der Maden vom traurigen Rest zu trennen.
> Hab dann kurz vor 16.30 entnervt 2 Stippen gegriffen und bin zum Fluß nebenan.
> 
> Der Wurm an der Kinder-Stippe ließ die Barsche heute gänzlich kalt - die kleine Korkpose signalisierte einen einzigen Biß und dieser entwickelte sich nicht.
> Für die billige 5m-Stippe wollte ich ne schnieke Montage knüpfen, hatte dummerweise die modernen Stipposen zu Hause gelassen. Also wurde eine winzige Stachelschweinpose montiert und ausgebleit - 2 No.6 und 1 No. 8 - mehr ging nicht.
> Posengummis hatte ich auch nicht die perfekte Größe mit, immerhin waren wenigstens die wunderbaren klassischen Carbon Match Haken im Etui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Stachelschweinpose mit „falschen” Posengummis und prima Haken
> 
> Nach dem Frust mit den Maden hab ich dann aus Trotz mit noch vorhandenen Castern geangelt - immer zwei auf dem zierlichen 16er Haken.
> Gab in recht schneller Abfolge 2 kleine Alande und geschätzt 8-10 Plötz, es waren heute keine ganz lütten „Wietings” dabei, aber auch kein wirklich properer Fisch.
> 
> 
> Falls jemand einen Tipp hat, welcher der Lebendköder-Versandhändler wirklich gute Ware liefert - da wär ich dankbar.


Die Mini-Stachelschweinpose sieht schön aus. Die Spitze wurde wohl noch nachträglich angemalt. Ich habe mal so eine kleine von meinem Vater vererbt bekommen, die ich ein wenig aufgehübscht habe. 11cm ist sie lang. Aber benutzt habe ich sie noch nie. Wie so viele Sachen, weil ich einfach nicht zum angeln komme.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden. Es werden wieder bessere Zeiten kommen.
@MS aus G Danke für deinen Bericht und Petri zu den Megarotaugen.

@Professor Tinca Auch dir ein dickes Petri Heil zu deiner Döbelparty.  Schönes Flüsschen hast du da.

@geomas Lebendköderversand...… ist OK,aber wenn das Päckchen  verloren geht. Das hatte ich gerade. Waren zwar keine Köder drin, aber kam mit ca. 9 Tagen Verspätung an. Stell dir vor, du bekommst verpuppte Maden geliefert.

Allen anderen, die ich vergessen habe ein herzliches Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag mit kleinem Besteck am Fluß nebenan. Andere Stelle, der Grund wohl etwas sandiger/kiesiger.
Hatte diesmal nur eine 6m-Stippe mit für die Lang/Lang-Angelei. Der Pegel war heute deutlich höher als gestern - plus 60cm grob geschätzt. Und die Fließgeschwindigkeit war heute auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Hab eine Stippose mit eher kugeligem Körper gewählt und fix ne Montage gebunden. 4Pfund Hauptschnur, 2,5 Pfund Vorfach, 16er Carbon Match.
Hab mit Castern als Köder angefangen und mit denen auch lose gefüttert.

Gab anfangs diverse Hänger, aber nicht einen Zupfer. Nach einem Hänger, der mein Vertrauen in meine Knoten bestätigte (Haken aufgebogen - für mich der perfekte Ausgang in diesem Fall), bin ich zu einer anderen, sehr ähnlichen Angelstelle umgezogen.
Hier gab es keine Hänger, aber auch keine Bisse.

Das änderte sich wie vermutet und/oder erhofft, als es langsam dunkler wurde. Gab in sehr schneller Abfolge 5 oder 6 handlange Barsche von der fluviatilis-Fraktion (inzwischen war ich auf doppelte Made umgestiegen). Der nächste Biß brachte eine schöne, wenn auch nicht besonders große Rotfeder - knapp über 20cm, würde ich schätzen.





Rotfedern hab ich in den letzten Jahren hier eher selten gehabt, deshalb hat mich der Fang doch ziemlich gefreut.
Als nächstes, es wurde immer dunkler, kam ein Plötz, dann wieder ein lütter Barsch und zum Abschluß noch ne lütte Rotfeder.

Keine Ahnung, ob es am wunderbar sonnigen Herbstwetter und dem relativ klaren Wasser gelegen hat, daß sich die Fische anfangs so zurückgehalten haben, oder ob es einen anderen Grund gibt. Ich werd am Ball bleiben.

Das Stippen hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, die zunehmende Erfahrung und die geplanten Verbesserungen in der Technik werden sich hoffentlich irgendwann in einer besseren Ausbeute niederschlagen.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 - wenn Du magst kann ich Dir gerne ein paar der Mini-Stachelschweinposen schicken. 
Ich hab mal ein gutes Dutzend davon billig im UK erstanden. Die tragen so an sich kaum Blei, was die Verwendungsmöglichkeiten etwas einschränkt. 
Hatte schon daran gedacht, einige von ihnen als Kiel einer kleinen Korkpose zu benutzen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 - wenn Du magst kann ich Dir gerne ein paar der Mini-Stachelschweinposen schicken.
> Ich hab mal ein gutes Dutzend davon billig im UK erstanden. Die tragen so an sich kaum Blei, was die Verwendungsmöglichkeiten etwas einschränkt.
> Hatte schon daran gedacht, einige von ihnen als Kiel einer kleinen Korkpose zu benutzen.



Stachelschwein ist ein tolles Material zum Posenbau, leider in den richtigen Längen schwer zu bekommen, und auch kostspielig. wer ne Missus hat, muss die tollen, attraktiv gemusterten Stacheln sicher verwahren, sonst werden sie Ratzfatz geklaut und als Haarpfeile verwendet.
Sie eignen sich wunderbar als anfänger Bastelposen: ein bisschen signalfarbe an die Spitze, eine Spiralwicklung mit Garn, ne Schicht Nagellack, fertig. Und mit einem aufgeschobenen, wachteleigrosseb Kork oder Balsakörper ist das Tragkraftproblem gelöst und man erhält einen wunderschönen Bobber.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Und mit einem aufgeschobenen, wachteleigrosseb Kork oder Balsakörper ist das Tragkraftproblem gelöst und man erhält einen wunderschönen Bobber.




Oder von unten aufgeschoben als Liftpose zu gebrauchen.

In_ e_twa dann so wie diese hier mit Federkiel:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Handmade-Cr...558160?hash=item44482b1150:g:z7YAAOSwZH1dmhXK


----------



## Professor Tinca

@geomas

Petri Heil zur Rotfeder!
Die Stipperei fetzt. Wenn du damit irgendwann im Schöaf umkannst und mehr Reichweite brauchst oder Drillschnur für große Fische, kramst du ganz von selbst deine Bolo wieder raus.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Die Nachbildungen aus Balsaholz(?) haben mehr Tragkraft, sind gerade und schonen auch die Stachelschweine besser. Oder bin ich da schief gewickelt und die werden extra dafür gezüchtet und schießen ihre Stacheln lebendig freiwillig ab?


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ein paar Originale aus alten Zeiten habe ich allerdings auch noch.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zur Rotfeder - geomas


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Stachelschwein ist ein tolles Material zum Posenbau, leider in den richtigen Längen schwer zu bekommen, und auch kostspielig. wer ne Missus hat, muss die tollen, attraktiv gemusterten Stacheln sicher verwahren, sonst werden sie Ratzfatz geklaut und als Haarpfeile verwendet.
> Sie eignen sich wunderbar als anfänger Bastelposen: ein bisschen signalfarbe an die Spitze, eine Spiralwicklung mit Garn, ne Schicht Nagellack, fertig. Und mit einem aufgeschobenen, wachteleigrosseb Kork oder Balsakörper ist das Tragkraftproblem gelöst und man erhält einen wunderschönen Bobber.



Ich hab dort noch nicht bestellt, aber sooo kostspielig sind die nicht:
https://www.afrika-exklusiv.com/Stachelschweinstacheln-Stachelschweinborsten


----------



## Minimax

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Die Nachbildungen



Ja, genau das ist das Problem. Sind nette Posen, aber die fake Stachelschwein Optik macht sie unerträglich. Wenn ich in meinem Rauchsalon meine Posensammlung sortiere, gehüllt in meine leoparden Hausjacke, lege ich bei der Betrachtung dieser Fakeposen die Cigarette mit Elfenbeinspitze in meinen Schildkrötenaschenbecher, und befördere den grauslichen Schwimmer mit kühnem Schwung in meinen Papierkorb aus dem ausgehöhlten Elefantenfuss...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist das Problem. Sind nette Posen, aber die fake Stachelschwein Optik macht sie unerträglich. Wenn ich in meinem Rauchsalon meine Posensammlung sortiere, gehüllt in meine leoparden Hausjacke, lege ich bei der Betrachtung dieser Fakeposen die Cigarette mit Elfenbeinspitze in meinen Schildkrötenaschenbecher, und befördere den grauslichen Schwimmer mit kühnem Schwung in meinen Papierkorb aus dem ausgehöhlten Elefantenfuss...


Geht doch nichts über ein stilvolles Herrenzimmer.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oder von unten aufgeschoben als Liftpose zu gebrauchen.



Absolut richtig! Übrigens habe ich heute von Bruder @jason 1 ein Päckchen mit zwei wundervollen Statio Oldtimern erhalten, wofür ich ihm sehr, sehr herzlich danke. Jedenfalls ist ihm auch ein  ganz toller Gänsekielschwimmer reingerurscht der neben der tollen Geste mich Instanzen zu einer neuen Selbstbaupose inspiriert hat- wenn's klappt kann ich bald meine Puddle Chuckers ersetzen. Die Götter haben mich davor bewahrt, die dicken Enden der Kiele bei meinen Avon Bauprojekten in den Elefantenfuss zu werfen, jetzt hab ich reichlich Material für den neuen Typ,
An meine Brust lieber @jason 1 vielen vielen Dank,
Hg
Dein Minimax


----------



## Jason

Das freut mich doch, dass noch ein Inspiration-Geschenk mit in dem Päckchen war. 
Man darf nichts wegwerfen. Vieles kann man immer noch gebrauchen. Auf die neuen Werke bin ich gespannt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax  Pass bitte auf, das du nicht über den Bärenkopfvorleger stolperst

Chromringe sind schon angebracht, nur mit der Spitze hadere ich noch. Wo bekomme ich hierfür auch noch einen Chromspitzenring her???


----------



## Jason

@geomas Gerne nehme ich dein Angebot mit den Stachelschweinborsten an. Ich habe gar keine mehr. Die lassen sich leicht verarbeiten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

[QUOTE="Professor Tinca, post: 4971978
Die Stipperei fetzt. [/QUOTE]
Yes, ob Bolo oder Pol, macht beides nen mordsmäßigen Spass 

Und es sind beileibe nicht immer nur Kleinfische die ans Band gehen


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax  Pass bitte auf, das du nicht über den Bärenkopfvorleger stolperst


Tiger, alter Knabe, Tiger. Übrigens gabs am Sonntag im Berliner Zoo vorm Pandagehege ne etwas unschöne Szene, als ich der Missus etwas zu laut meine ganz persönlichen Pläne hinsichtlich der Zwillingsbabiepandas und Hausschuhen erläutert habe und mich dann gegen zwei verstimmte Helikoptermütter verteidigen musste. Gottseidank haben sie nicht mitgekriegt das ich die Pandamutter "MengMeng" die ganze Zeit über "GangBang" genannt habe. Nichtmal das können diese postmodernen Blaustrümpfe.
Humor und Verständnis, das fehlt in dieser Welt. Und Pandaslipper.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Tiger, alter Knabe, Tiger. Übrigens gabs am Sonntag im Berliner Zoo vorm Pandagehege ne etwas unschöne Szene, als ich der Missus etwas zu laut meine ganz persönlichen Pläne hinsichtlich der Zwillingsbabiepandas und Hausschuhen erläutert habe und mich dann gegen zwei verstimmte Helikoptermütter verteidigen musste. Gottseidank haben sie nicht mitgekriegt das ich die Pandamutter "MengMeng" die ganze Zeit über "GangBang" genannt habe. Nichtmal das können diese postmodernen Blaustrümpfe.
> Humor und Verständnis, das fehlt in dieser Welt. Und Pandaslipper.


Ein Tiger?! In Afrika?!


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> [QUOTE="Professor Tinca, post: 4971978
> Die Stipperei fetzt.


[QUOTE=Yes, ob Bolo oder Pol, macht beides nen mordsmäßigen Spass 

Und es sind beileibe nicht immer nur Kleinfische die ans Band gehen 




edit - irgendwie laäuft das schief mit dem Zitat im Zitat im Zitat.


Bei mir schon...

Ne, hatte auch schon „gute Fische” an der Stippe, ist aber ne Weile her. Muß das mal intensiver angehen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Tiger?! In Afrika?!



Vermutlich entkam er aus einem Zoo.


----------



## geomas

So, ein paar Mini-Stachelschweinposen werden demnächst zu Jason verschifft, dafür kommt ne große Ladung Korkposen vom Händler mit A zu mir.
Läuft doch mit dem Aufräumen, Sortieren, Klarschiffmachen bei den Angelsachen. 
Eieiei.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Vermutlich entkam er aus einem Zoo.



Beim Thema „Afrikanische Zoos” muß ich immer an das Fake-Zebra in einem Ägyptischen Tierpark denken.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Beim Thema „Afrikanische Zoos” muß ich immer an das Fake-Zebra in einem Ägyptischen Tierpark denken.



bitte zu erläutern.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, ein paar Mini-Stachelschweinposen werden demnächst zu Jason verschifft, dafür kommt ne große Ladung Korkposen vom Händler mit A zu mir.
> Läuft doch mit dem Aufräumen, Sortieren, Klarschiffmachen bei den Angelsachen.
> Eieiei.


Tausend Dank. Da kommt auch die eine oder andere aufgemotzt sicherlich zu dir zurück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> bitte zu erläutern.



https://www.fr.de/panorama/karneval-tiere-10955648.html 

^ ähnliche Meldungen gab es in vielen Medien. 
Leider weiß ich nicht, ob sich ein Zoologe der Geschichte angenommen & für Klarheit gesorgt hat.


----------



## Minimax

coole sache @geomas , schade natürlich, das es direkt wieder instrumentalisiert wird.
Ich lieeeeeeebe Absurdes!


----------



## geomas

Ich fand die Story herrlich-absurd, könnte von den Pythons stammen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nachdem ich jetzt 5 mal „Sara perche ti amo“ anhören musste, habe ich den Verdacht, @Kochtopf  musste damals vielleicht vor der Namensgebung seiner Rute ebenso für das eheliche Glück sich sowas antun.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt 5 mal „Sara perche ti amo“ anhören musste...damals vielleicht vor der Namensgebung seiner Rute



Wenn ich mir jemals ne Bolo oder irgendsone tremabombardo Tele in schreienden Farben ohne Griff anschaffe, wird ich sie entweder "Felicitas" oder "Bello" nennen,

Cin Cin,

Mini


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin Leute,
heut gibt es bei Fischdeal 20% auf alle Friedfischdeals mit dem Code COARSE20 !

Vielleicht interessiert es euch:

https://fischdeal.de/tags/friedfisch


----------



## Hecht100+

Die altenChromringe werten doch vieles auf.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist das Problem. Sind nette Posen, aber die fake Stachelschwein Optik macht sie unerträglich. Wenn ich in meinem Rauchsalon KELLER meine Posensammlung sortiere, gehüllt in meineN leoparden Hausjacke TANGA, lege ich bei der Betrachtung dieser Fakeposen die Cigarette mit Elfenbeinspitze PLASTIKSPITZE in meinen Schildkröten ÜBERVOLLEN aschenbecher, und befördere den grauslichen Schwimmer mit kühnem Schwung in meinen BLECHERNEN Papierkorb aus dem ausgehöhlten Elefantenfuss... einer alten Wurstkonserve.


Hab mal kurz deine Flüchtigkeitsfehler verbessert. :-*
Entschuldige, ich bin hart unterfischt und übermüdet


----------



## daci7

Ps: in meinem durch Schlafmangel ausgelösten, rauschähblichen Zustand hab ich mir schon zwei "Shimanski Super Gt-Rc" und eine "Puddle Chucker Carp Feeder" geschossen. Derzeit biete ich noch auf zwei Abu 507 ... Wenn's so weiter geht bin ich ein armer Mann nach der elternzeit und muss beim Hausbau doch auf Duplo zurück greifen ... =)


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> heut gibt es bei Fischdeal 20% auf alle Friedfischdeals mit dem Code COARSE20 !
> 
> Vielleicht interessiert es euch:
> 
> https://fischdeal.de/tags/friedfisch


Danke für die Info - Prof


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die altenChromringe werten doch vieles auf.


Naja ich weiß ja nicht.....


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> doch auf Duplo zurück greifen ... =)


Mach ich öfters, schmeckt doch Lecker


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, da hat sich doch überraschend ein Zeitfenster zur Weser aufgetan. Will es Noch mal auf Brassen versuchen. Mittelschweres Feedern mit dem Running Rig. Bis jetzt hat noch  nichts gebissen, auch die Grundeln nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Wetter bei dir @Wuemmehunter !

Da muss doch was gehen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der erste Plötz....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der erste Plötz....
> Anhang anzeigen 331385




Niedlich der Nano..... 

Gibt es da auch größere?


----------



## snorreausflake

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist das Problem. Sind nette Posen, aber die fake Stachelschwein Optik macht sie unerträglich. Wenn ich in meinem Rauchsalon meine Posensammlung sortiere, gehüllt in meine leoparden Hausjacke, lege ich bei der Betrachtung dieser Fakeposen die Cigarette mit Elfenbeinspitze in meinen Schildkrötenaschenbecher, und befördere den grauslichen Schwimmer mit kühnem Schwung in meinen Papierkorb aus dem ausgehöhlten Elefantenfuss...


Da sitz ich im Keller im Bernsteinzimmer, lese die über ENIGMA erhaltene Nachricht und denke mir: Spinner gibts...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, @Professor Tinca , die gibt es. Hoffen wir mal, dass die auch beissen!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz deine Flüchtigkeitsfehler verbessert. :-*
> Entschuldige, ich bin hart unterfischt und übermüdet



Mr. Daci7,
eigentlich müßte ich Dich für Deine Frechheiten fordern, aber ich will den kleinen Dacis nicht den Vater nehmen. Außerdem habe ich grade ein wunderbares Paket vom Niederhein erhalten, nicht nur mit einer Bastellongbow darin, sondern auch mit so köstlichen und anregenden Beigaben, dass ich nicht nur besänftigt bin, sondern vor Dankbarkeit und Freude ganz beschämt.
Hab vielen lieben Dank dafür,
herzliche Grüße,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, der werte Minimaximusbigfischone im Leopardenstring, die 8mtr Bolo mit der PIN zwischen den Schenkeln, eine 80er Barbe am Haken und dieses Bild dann auf dem Cover der besten Angelzeitung Deutschlands.


----------



## Papamopps

Jetzt hat der Stuhl einen Feederarm, eine Schublade, einen demontierbaren Ködertisch und ein klappbare Rutenauflage. 

Ich glaub ich gönne mir dann doch einen Futterschalenhalter mit Wanne.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Papamopps: Das ist doch mal ein würdiges Sitzmöbel!


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Mr. Daci7,
> eigentlich müßte ich Dich für Deine Frechheiten fordern, aber ich will den kleinen Dacis nicht den Vater nehmen. Außerdem habe ich grade ein wunderbares Paket vom Niederhein erhalten, nicht nur mit einer Bastellongbow darin, sondern auch mit so köstlichen und anregenden Beigaben, dass ich nicht nur besänftigt bin, sondern vor Dankbarkeit und Freude ganz beschämt.
> Hab vielen lieben Dank dafür,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Dein
> Minimax


Das freut mich mein Bester!
Ich hoffe du kannst mit dem Häufchen Elend noch was anfangen.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Größe ist immer noch nicht die gewünschte, aber jetzt haben neben einigen Gründeln auch noch ein Barsch und ein kleiner Döbel gebissen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mr. Daci7,
> eigentlich müßte ich Dich für Deine Frechheiten fordern, aber ich will den kleinen Dacis nicht den Vater nehmen. Außerdem habe ich grade ein wunderbares Paket vom Niederhein erhalten, nicht nur mit einer Bastellongbow darin, sondern auch mit so köstlichen und anregenden Beigaben, dass ich nicht nur besänftigt bin, sondern vor Dankbarkeit und Freude ganz beschämt.
> Hab vielen lieben Dank dafür,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Dein
> Minimax


@Minimax for Ükelpaketstation NOW!


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Größe ist immer noch nicht die gewünschte, aber jetzt haben neben einigen Gründeln auch noch ein Barsch und ein kleiner Döbel gebissen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331389
> Anhang anzeigen 331390


Du bist weningstens am Angeln.
Hier schifft es nur und bei Regen gehe ich gar nicht erst los.
Vielleicht wird Morgen früh was draus,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Du bist weningstens am Angeln.
> Hier schifft es nur und bei Regen gehe ich gar nicht erst los.
> Vielleicht wird Morgen früh was draus,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Da ist dann wohl bei @Wuemmehunter besseres Wetter als bei dir. Ich wünsch dir dann mal viel Glück für Morgen. Bei uns ist letzte Nacht die Welt untergegangen. Starkregen eine Stunde lang. Etliche Käffer in der Umgebung abgesoffen. Der Klimawandel lässt Grüßen.
Petri Heil Wuemme.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da ist dann wohl bei @Wuemmehunter besseres Wetter als bei dir. Ich wünsch dir dann mal viel Glück für Morgen. Bei uns ist letzte Nacht die Welt untergegangen. Starkregen eine Stunde lang. Etliche Käffer in der Umgebung abgesoffen. Der Klimawandel lässt Grüßen.
> Petri Heil Wuemme.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke dir 
Abgesoffen ist hier nichts aber ich habe keine Lust im Regen aufzubauen.
Wenn ich einmal sitze ist es fast egal, ich habe ja nen Schirm 
Dauerregen ist aber auch nichts, das schlägt den Fischen auch aufs Gemüt.
@Wuemmehunter, petri heil 
Hatte ich schon vergessen


----------



## phirania

Dauerregen war hier nicht aber Wind und Nieselregen...
Die üblichen Rotaugen gab's und mehr nicht.
Aber egal hautsache an der frischen Luft.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Dauerregen war hier nicht aber Wind und Nieselregen...
> Die üblichen Rotaugen gab's und mehr nicht.
> Aber egal hautsache an der frischen Luft.
> Anhang anzeigen 331400


Petri Kalle,schönes Foto.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir allen noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Wie dem @Minimax von dem @jason 1, so habe ich auch gestern ein sehr, sehr tolles Päckchen von Ükelbruder @geomas bekommen!!! Auch auf diesem Wege nochmals vielen, vielen Dank!!!






Da es heute zwar nicht geregnet hat, aber wie @jason 1 schon sagte in der Nacht sehr stark, war der Pegel der Weser sehr angestiegen. Da es aber heute dann etwas zu windig für die "Kleinen" war, ich aber unbedingt ans Wasser musste, testete ich die Kleine der Großen mal aus. Ich habe mit so dicken "Gnubbeln" eigentlich noch nie gefischt, aber ich kann über die Sichtigkeit und Bisserkennung nicht meckern, das war wirklich gut, aber die Pose hat ein sehr hohes Eigengewicht, was ich so nicht gewohnt war, aber das lässt sich sicher bei weiterer Benutzung besser beherrschen!

Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Nachmittag mit einer kleinen Palette aus Rotaugen, Döbel, Hasel und Ükel! Es gab so an die 20 Fische in 2.5h! Ausprobiert habe ich die Pose erst in der Buhne und dann noch an der Minimaxschen Treppe!











Nochmal meinen herzlichsten Dank an Ükelbruder @geomas!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Kalle und besonders auch Mario !

Schöne Plötzen hast du gefangen.

Die Knubbelposen sollten sich doch gut für stärkere Strömung eignen.


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G Ja, soweit sind wir nicht auseinander. Der Regengott hat gnadenlos zugeschlagen. Dickes Petri wünsche ich dir und gratuliere zu dem tollen Päckchen von Georg. Sieht gut aus 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir allen noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Wie dem @Minimax von dem @jason 1, so habe ich auch gestern ein sehr, sehr tolles Päckchen von Ükelbruder @geomas bekommen!!! Auch auf diesem Wege nochmals vielen, vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331399
> 
> 
> Da es heute zwar nicht geregnet hat, aber wie @jason 1 schon sagte in der Nacht sehr stark, war der Pegel der Weser sehr angestiegen. Da es aber heute dann etwas zu windig für die "Kleinen" war, ich aber unbedingt ans Wasser musste, testete ich die Kleine der Großen mal aus. Ich habe mit so dicken "Gnubbeln" eigentlich noch nie gefischt, aber ich kann über die Sichtigkeit und Bisserkennung nicht meckern, das war wirklich gut, aber die Pose hat ein sehr hohes Eigengewicht, was ich so nicht gewohnt war, aber das lässt sich sicher bei weiterer Benutzung besser beherrschen!
> 
> Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Nachmittag mit einer kleinen Palette aus Rotaugen, Döbel, Hasel und Ükel! Es gab so an die 20 Fische in 2.5h! Ausprobiert habe ich die Pose erst in der Buhne und dann noch an der Minimaxschen Treppe!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331401
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331402
> 
> 
> Nochmal meinen herzlichsten Dank an Ükelbruder @geomas!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Habt Ihr alle schon vorgewichtelt....?


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle schon vorgewichtelt....?


Alles schon so weit vorsortiert - im Kopf. Kommt nur noch drauf an, wem man zugelost wird. Wäre ziemlich doof, einem reinen Spinnfischer eine schöne Pose zukommen zu lassen, oder so.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jemals ne Bolo oder irgendsone tremabombardo Tele in schreienden Farben ohne Griff anschaffe, wird ich sie entweder "Felicitas" oder "Bello" nennen,
> 
> Cin Cin,
> 
> Mini



Dann wär die was für dich. Sieht aus, wie ein Bambusstingel.....

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kohlefaser-...var=591685538486&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Wuemmehunter und @MS aus G !

Die dicken Cormoranposen hatte ich billig „blind” bestellt und sie kamen mir seltsam vor - super, daß sie für Dich, Mario, offenbar funktionieren.
Ich hab noch welche davon, vielleicht muß ich mal allen Mut zusammennehmen und sie probieren...

@phirania - „Hauptsache raus an die frische Luft” ist ein gutes Motto.

@jason 1 - hoffentlich hat der Regen bei Dir keinen Schaden angerichtet.

@Minimax - Glückwunsch zur Longbow (ich dachte zunächst an einen britischen Bogen, bis es im Kopf klickte).


----------



## phirania

Auch morgen wird nicht gerastet...
Es sei denn es regnet Kröten...


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat der Regen bei Dir keinen Schaden angerichtet.


Nein wir haben Glück gehabt. Zudem ich auch noch sehr hoch gelegen wohne, trifft es meist andere falls der Schlamm kommt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

Kennt ihr Das schon?

http://online.pubhtml5.com/jvzb/ttkf/?f ... W7pz7M#p=1


----------



## phirania

mikesch schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Das schon?
> 
> http://online.pubhtml5.com/jvzb/ttkf/?f ... W7pz7M#p=1


 Scheint ja recht intressant zu sein,aber leider auf Englisch.....


----------



## feederbrassen

Regen Regen Regen, es hört einfach nicht auf zu schiffen 
Ich habe langsam lange Zähne 

So ein Mist


----------



## Professor Tinca

#Brexit

Mal sehen wie die Einigung aussieht und ob sich die Bestellerei dort weiterhin lohnt.....

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/politi...t-streit-london-bruessel-brexit-deal-34105702


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
3 Schränke von 80x60x50, 1 Spind von 40x50x180, 0.5 Quadratmeter Boden, 6 große Koffer und gut 50 Dosen - so lager ich mein Angelzeug in 3 ZKDB.... .
Und ich habe noch immer nicht Alles gefunden....
Das geht mir dermaßen auf den Keks!
Wenn ich mir ganz fest vornehme die Hälfte zu verscherbeln.... vielleich werde ich wenigstens ein Viertel los...

PS: Mach euch keine Gedanken - da ist nur wenig Zeug zum Friefischangeln dabei, aber wenn sich was Interessantes findet, erfahrt Ihr es als Erste..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Regen Regen Regen, es hört einfach nicht auf zu schiffen
> Ich habe langsam lange Zähne
> 
> So ein Mist



Bei uns in der Oberpfalz hats strahlenden Sonnenschein 

Kommen wider bessere Tag und die Natur braucht ja auch das Wasser.
Kopf hoch es wird wider.


----------



## Andal

Rengt's, werd g'wuislt. Rengt's ned, werd a g'wuislt. Hauptsach g'wuislt werd!


----------



## feederbrassen

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Oberpfalz hats strahlenden Sonnenschein
> 
> Kommen wider bessere Tag und die Natur braucht ja auch das Wasser.
> Kopf hoch es wird wider.


Danke für deine aufmunternden Worte und du hast ja recht damit.
War jetzt trotzdem mal l am See aber nur mit der Spinnrute und vom Boot aus.
Der E Motor sollte mal schön an der Batterie nuckeln 
Die kurze Regenpause ausnutzen.
Lang ging es nicht gut, gerade mal zehn Minuten lang blieb es trocken.
Wenn man gerade mal dabei ist........
egal.
So war ich dann um so überraschter als ich dann anfing Wobbler zu schleppen prompt einen Biß bekam und ein guter 30er Stachelritter an die Oberfläche kam.
Cool 
Gleich nochmal und nach dem dritten Versuch rappelte es wieder.
Leider verlor ich den Fisch nach ein paar Metern.
Mal mit Gummi versuchen und auch da verlor ich einen guten Fisch.
Mittlerweile schön klamm aber froh die Zeit genutzt zu haben fuhr ich zum Landesteg, machte das Boot fest und packte meine Sachen zusammen.
So.
Und nu?
Bin ich total heiß auf mehr 
Ich hab ja noch frei


----------



## Mikesch

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Oberpfalz hats strahlenden Sonnenschein
> ...


Hier auch. 
Darum sagte ich mir gestern: " Mittwoch, 15:00 Uhr, Sonnenschein -> Feierabend."
Also, Angelzeug ins Auto gepackt und ab ans Wasser.
An der ersten Stelle konnte ich nur ein paar Nachläufer auf meine Spinnköder registrieren, nach einem Stellenwechsel wurde ich von 2 Vereinskollegen gerufen, wollten ein Schwätzchen machen,  eigentlich wollte ich ja nur noch 2 - 3 Stellen abwerfen und dann stationär anderen geschuppten Genossen nachstellen.
Also hingegangen, der aktive Kollege (eigentlich passionierter Friedfischangler) hatte einen schönen Regenbogendöbel mit Wobbler gefangen, der Andere hatte nur auf dem Hundespaziergang vorbei geschaut.
In netter Kameradschaft wurde ich dazu aufgefordert "meine Künste" zu zeigen und auch einen Fisch zu fangen. Hat dann auch nach etlichen Würfen geklappt und ein schöner Regenbogendöbel (40 cm) bereichert heute meinen Speiseplan. Fisch gefangen -> entschneidert, erstmal gemütlich eine Zigarette geraucht und ein längeres Schwätzchen gehalten.
Aber es wurde ja Zeit meine Angelhelfer (Rotwürmer) zu baden. Also zurück zum Auto, Pullover übergestreift (wird ja am Abend kühler), Spinnrute weg gepackt, Multipicker u. Floatrute geschnappt, incl. Stühlchen, Dreibein und sonstigem Tackle und einen neuen Steg anvisiert von dem aus ich schon oft Schleien, Rotfedern, Aitel, Rotaugen u. Karpfen im klaren Wasser beobachten konnte. So ein kleiner Badesteg (ca. 1,4 m breit) bietet nicht viel Platz um das ganze Gerödel zu platzieren. Also Dreibein u. Stühlchen aufgestellt und die Picker montiert, Futter anmischen habe ich mir gespart, es war ja schon relativ spät und ich wollte ja angeln, also nur einen Rotwurm solo auf die Reise geschickt. Dann die Aqualite aufgebaut. Ich hasse es ohne Brille Schnur durch die Ringe zu fädeln und einen Loafer zu befestigen, dauert ewig mit zig Versuchen. Zum Glück war der Rotwurm am Picker nicht sehr aktiv, was er auch bis zum Einpacken beibehielt. Die einzige Verbeugung war einem Krautstück zu verdanken welches in die Schnur trieb.
Die Float ebenso mit einem Rotwurm bestückt und an eine sehr strömungsberuhigten Stelle oberhalb des Sitzplatzes eigesetzt. Diese wurde vom Schwimmer nur sehr langsam verlassen um dann langsam an mir vorbei zu treiben. Kurz nach einem erneuten Einsetzen an der Anfangsstelle verschwand der rote Markierungspunkt unter der Wasseroberfläche, Anschlag sitzt und die Rute macht eine schöne Verbeugung. Das Keschern gestaltete sich mit der langen Rute etwas schwierig, da die Stiellänge noch für die kurze Spinnrute eingestellt war, musste ich eben mit meiner Armspannweite ausgleichen, Rute in der linken Hand nach hinten halten und den Kescher mit der Rechten nach vorne, hat bestimmt lustig ausgeschaut, aber hat ja niemand gesehen.  Ein schöner Aitel mit 43 cm, perfekt in der Oberlippe gehakt, war der Lohn. Neuer Köder und weiter geht's. Das Licht war in der Zwischenzeit schon soweit "geschrumpft", dass nur noch ein Schwarzer Punkt auf der spiegelnden Wasseroberfläche zu sehen war, aber nicht lange, ein erneuter Biss erforderte meine Aktion. Anschlag und schon kam mir der Schwimmer durch die Luft entgegen, hatte mit größerem Widerstand gerechnet. Fehlbiss? Nein aber ein vorwitziger fingerlanger Barsch hing dann am Haken der einen unfreiwilligen Freiflug unternehmen durfte. Ich muss noch üben den Anhieb im Nahbereich nicht zu fest zu setzen.
19:00 Uhr, fast stockfinster, also Abbruch und im Dunklen einpacken.    Schön war's.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @feederbrassen und @mikesch .
Unterhaltsame Berichte.


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Rengt's, werd g'wuislt. Rengt's ned, werd a g'wuislt. Hauptsach g'wuislt werd!


Des is hoid a so, ma kos nia Olle recht macha.


----------



## Andal

Gummestiefä, an Wettafleck und ebbs g'scheits am Kopf ... na ko's doa, wos's mog.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #Brexit
> 
> Mal sehen wie die Einigung aussieht und ob sich die Bestellerei dort weiterhin lohnt.....
> 
> https://www.gmx.net/magazine/politi...t-streit-london-bruessel-brexit-deal-34105702




Na, die Zeichen stehen wohl auf Brexit ohne das ultimativ große Drama. Chaos wird es bei einem planmäßigen Brexit dennoch geben.
Eventuelle (Frei-) Handelsabkommen und dergleichen sind ja noch Jahre weit weg, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Ich werd mal in mich gehen und evtl. in den kommenden Tagen noch mal was im UK bestellen.


----------



## geomas

@mikesch  und @feederbrassen - Petri heil und danke für die „farbenfrohen” Berichte!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

mikesch schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Das schon?
> 
> http://online.pubhtml5.com/jvzb/ttkf/?f ... W7pz7M#p=1


Danke für den Lesehinweis, @mikesch! Inhaltlich finde ich es wirklich klasse, "unsere" Zielfische stehen ja sonst nicht gerade im Mittelpunkt. Die eine oder andere Anregung habe ich auch schon gefunden. Tolle Texte, viele tolle Fotos! Leider nicht gut in Szene gesetzt. Mediengestalterisch finde ich den "Reel Fishermen" katastrophal.
Und Petri natürlich an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Na, die Zeichen stehen wohl auf Brexit ohne das ultimativ große Drama. Chaos wird es bei einem planmäßigen Brexit dennoch geben.
> Eventuelle (Frei-) Handelsabkommen und dergleichen sind ja noch Jahre weit weg, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> Ich werd mal in mich gehen und evtl. in den kommenden Tagen noch mal was im UK bestellen.


Das feiern wir dann zusammen mit der Eröffnung des BER.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Na, die Zeichen stehen wohl auf Brexit ohne das ultimativ große Drama. Chaos wird es bei einem planmäßigen Brexit dennoch geben.
> Eventuelle (Frei-) Handelsabkommen und dergleichen sind ja noch Jahre weit weg, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> Ich werd mal in mich gehen und evtl. in den kommenden Tagen noch mal was im UK bestellen.




Kann sinnvoll sein.
Inzwischen sieht es ja schon wieder so aus als wenn der Kompromiss nicht durchs engl. Parlament geht....   

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/politi...droht-britischen-parlament-scheitern-34106658


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann sinnvoll sein.
> Inzwischen sieht es ja schon wieder so aus als wenn der Kompromiss nicht durchs engl. Parlament geht....


Na irgendwann wird es der Lisbeth reichen und sie erklärt GB wieder zur absoluten Monarchie.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das kann passieren.


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Danke für den Lesehinweis, @mikesch! Inhaltlich finde ich es wirklich klasse, "unsere" Zielfische stehen ja sonst nicht gerade im Mittelpunkt. Die eine oder andere Anregung habe ich auch schon gefunden. Tolle Texte, viele tolle Fotos! Leider nicht gut in Szene gesetzt. Mediengestalterisch finde ich den "Reel Fishermen" katastrophal.
> Und Petri natürlich an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages!



Das Layout fand ich auch eher „unkonventionell”; und ich hab noch nie so viele ähnliche (austauschbare) Fotos gesehen. 
Tolle Fänge, logisch, Hut ab, aber die immer gleiche Präsentation wirkte komisch. 
Da hab ich mir wirklich ein schön grelles Tackle-Bild zur optischen Auflockerung gewünscht.

Aber generell find ich solche „Magazine” und den Einsatz dahinter super.


----------



## Andal

Ich finde dieses Magazin durchaus gelungen. Vor allem die absolut geilen Plätze. Nicht nur wegen den Fischen, sondern auch wegen der tollen Umgebung.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Das Layout fand ich auch eher „unkonventionell”; und ich hab noch nie so viele ähnliche (austauschbare) Fotos gesehen.
> Tolle Fänge, logisch, Hut ab, aber die immer gleiche Präsentation wirkte komisch.
> Da hab ich mir wirklich ein schön grelles Tackle-Bild zur optischen Auflockerung gewünscht.
> 
> Aber generell find ich solche „Magazine” und den Einsatz dahinter super.



Bedenke bitte: Deine Sichtweise ist die eines Menschen der Fotografieren kann - das ist nicht jedem gegeben...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bedenke bitte: Deine Sichtweise ist die eines Menschen der Fotografieren kann - das ist nicht jedem gegeben...



Haha, stimmt, ich will um gar keinen Preis die Fotos an sich kritisieren, sondern nur die Häufung sehr ähnlicher Bilder: Mann hält Barbe nach links, dann nach rechts. Noch ne Barbe. Noch eine...
Also keine Kritik an den Fängern/Fotografen, sondern am „Editor” - falls es einen gibt.

Wie gesagt - ein knackig grelles Tacklebild oder ne Maid* mit nem Brassen oder so wäre optisch mal ne nette Abwechslung gewesen.
Ist übrigens keine einzige Anglerin auf den 108 Seiten abgebildet.


*) gleich welchen Alters


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> *) gleich welchen Alters




Omma wie alt?
Egal bü**en!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Omma wie alt?
> Egal bü**en!


Es gibt für alles Liebhaber


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das befürchte ich auch.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, stimmt, ich will um gar keinen Preis die Fotos an sich kritisieren, sondern nur die Häufung sehr ähnlicher Bilder: Mann hält Barbe nach links, dann nach rechts. Noch ne Barbe. Noch eine...
> Also keine Kritik an den Fängern/Fotografen, sondern am „Editor” - falls es einen gibt.
> 
> Wie gesagt - ein knackig grelles Tacklebild oder ne Maid* mit nem Brassen oder so wäre optisch mal ne nette Abwechslung gewesen.
> Ist übrigens keine einzige Anglerin auf den 108 Seiten abgebildet.
> 
> 
> *) gleich welchen Alters


Die Möglichkeiten, einen Fisch ordentlich zu präsentieren sind halt leider nicht unendlich und man muss den Tommies hoch anrechnen, dass sie meisten sehr auf die Schonung des Fisches achten.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Heute ist der Umschlag mit den Stachelschweinposen bei mir angekommen. Vielen lieben Dank dafür. Bei den süßen Teilen braucht man nichts mehr aufzuhübschen. Die sehen Top aus und bleiben so wie sie sind. Schöne Stippposen für leichtes
Geschirr. *Dankeschön!!!




*


@feederbrassen zumindest hast du es gewagt ans Wasser zu gehen und du wurdest belohnt. Petri zu den kleinen Stachelritter.

@mikesch nach deinem Bericht zu urteilen hattest du einen grandiosen Angeltag. Ja, das stimmt. Die Tage werden sichtlich kürzer. Das glaube ich dir gerne, dass es schön war. 
Den Tag über hat es bei uns nicht geregnet so das ich schön was schaffen konnte auf meiner Baustelle. Bock habe ich schon lange keinen mehr, aber die Angelegenheit wird zu Ende gebracht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Wieder frische Luft geschnappt..
Und Brassen gefangen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri heil @phirania 

Soderle, das Futter ist fertig und die Sachen gepackt 
Werde morgen früh mal an den Rhein und ne Runde feedern. 
Die Würmer sind fit, die Maden bestehen jetzt zu 50%aus Caster aber das meiste geht eh ins Futter. 
Zwei Sorten Pellets gehen noch mit und dann mal sehen was geht


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bedenke bitte: Deine Sichtweise ist die eines Menschen der Fotografieren kann - das ist nicht jedem gegeben...


Na das sieht schon gruselig aus - da sahen die Diskletter vom APC&TCP in den 90ern deutlich besser aus
Aber dennoch ein schönes "Magazin" und sehr lesenswert


----------



## Andal

Geht es schon wieder um Haare in er Suppe? Neeein, es geht nicht um ein Angebot, das an nutzt, oder auch nicht. Es geht um Kinkerlitz, den "man besser machen" könnte, was aber den wenigsten aufällt, weil sie sich freuen, dass es mal was zu lesen gibt.

Ob das blöde Fangbild jetzt auf der Höhe der Zeit ist, tangiert den unvornehmen Teil meines Rückens überhaupt nicht. Ein guter Text hat längst die besten Bilder im Kopf gemalt.


----------



## Andal

...und um nicht wieder als der olle Nörgler dazustehen. So wie ich andere messe, werde auch ich einst bemessen sein. Da steht man schneller mit dem Rücken an der Wand, als einem lieb ist!


----------



## Minimax

mikesch schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Das schon?
> 
> http://online.pubhtml5.com/jvzb/ttkf/?f ... W7pz7M#p=1


​
Photos/Gestaltung hin oder her, da kann man streiten drüber oder besser auch nicht, jedenfalls vielen Dank an @mikesch für den Link-
als Tipp: Wenn ihr das zum Drucken auswählt und dann als PDF drucken lasst kann mans bequem lesen, ohne
an dieses Grauslichen E-Pub Blätterprogramm/Viewer/reader gebunden zu sein. SInd ja einige Interessante Artikel drin,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt für alles Liebhaber



Ich würd mich wirklich über „echte Angelgeschichten” in der Fachpresse freuen, wo eben auch mal Normalangler vorgestellt werden und nicht nur die Hochleistungs-Teamangler.
Ne Grundschullehrerin, die am Sonntag Plötzen im Kanal stippt oder ein Callcenter-Mitarbeiter, der nichts so sehr liebt wie die Ruhe an kleinen Teichen.
Wie die aussehen oder wie alt die sind wäre mir vollkommen Wumpe.


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Petri heil @phirania
> 
> Soderle, das Futter ist fertig und die Sachen gepackt
> Werde morgen früh mal an den Rhein und ne Runde feedern.
> Die Würmer sind fit, die Maden bestehen jetzt zu 50%aus Caster aber das meiste geht eh ins Futter.
> Zwei Sorten Pellets gehen noch mit und dann mal sehen was geht



Danke auch.
Und viel Erfolg für heute..


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Wieder frische Luft geschnappt..
> Und Brassen gefangen.
> Anhang anzeigen 331451
> Anhang anzeigen 331452
> Anhang anzeigen 331453


Petri Kalle,schöne Bilder.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich würd mich wirklich über „echte Angelgeschichten” in der Fachpresse freuen, wo eben auch mal Normalangler vorgestellt werden und nicht nur die Hochleistungs-Teamangler.
> Ne Grundschullehrerin, die am Sonntag Plötzen im Kanal stippt oder ein Callcenter-Mitarbeiter, der nichts so sehr liebt wie die Ruhe an kleinen Teichen.
> Wie die aussehen oder wie alt die sind ist mir vollkommen Wumpe.



Gebe ich Dir recht, und da ist das AB doch genau der richtige Platz dafür. Im Rapala Ködervorstellungs Otus Thread hat sich gerade ein neuer Boardie total authentisch und 
charmant vorgestellt!


----------



## geomas

@phirania - Petri heil - prima, daß Du den Oktober nach Möglichkeit am Wasser auskostest!

@Minimax - haha, in die Raubfischthreads seh ich normalerweise nie rein, das wird sich von nun an ändern. Danke, Natashka...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich würd mich wirklich über „echte Angelgeschichten” in der Fachpresse freuen, wo eben auch mal Normalangler vorgestellt werden und nicht nur die Hochleistungs-Teamangler.
> Ne Grundschullehrerin, die am Sonntag Plötzen im Kanal stippt oder ein Callcenter-Mitarbeiter, der nichts so sehr liebt wie die Ruhe an kleinen Teichen.
> Wie die aussehen oder wie alt die sind wäre mir vollkommen Wumpe.


Und dann dazu, zur besten Sendezeit im Deutschen Reichsfernsehen, das "Literarische Angelquartett" wo diese Ergüsse zersäbelt und aufbereitet werden. Hätte da auch schon eine Besetzung im Kopf...!


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 - so wie sie sind, sind die Mini-Stachelschweinposen wirklich nur für ganz leichtes Geschirr im Nahbereich zu gebrauchen. 
Hab bitte keine Hemmungen, sie mittels Umbau praxistauglicher zu machen.

@feederbrassen - viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andal

...das "*Literarische Anglerquartett am Schwarzen Kanal*" - damit sich West und Ost gleichermassen angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Und dann dazu, zur besten Sendezeit im Deutschen Reichsfernsehen, das "Literarische Angelquartett" wo diese Ergüsse zersäbelt und aufbereitet werden. Hätte da auch schon eine Besetzung im Kopf...!



„Literarisches Angelquartett” ist zu lang als Titel, das muß griffiger sein: „Die Höhle der Möwen” oder so. 
Die einzelnen Staffeln können dann ja Untertitel bekommen: „Alles hat ein Ende nur der Wurm hat zwei”, „In die Binsen gegangen”, „Kanute an der Rute”, „Bellyboat in Not”* oder für Specials „Anglerlatein oder Altgriechisch - zum Bildungsbürger an drei Wochenenden”. 

*) ne, das ist wohl eher ein Titel für einen Action-Reißer bei Rammeln-Töten-Lallen II


----------



## Andal

Die haben sich gefälligst nach uns zu richten!


----------



## Andal

So etwas ähnliches haben wir im leider vergangenen Barbenforum schon mal gemacht. Einen Barbel-Speech zwischen einem Stipper, einem Feederer und meiner Wenigkeit als englischen Angler. Kam damals bei der com ganz gut an.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Ich würd mich wirklich über „echte Angelgeschichten” in der Fachpresse freuen, wo eben auch mal Normalangler vorgestellt werden und nicht nur die Hochleistungs-Teamangler.



Mir gehen die Beiträge der SHG ab, leider schreiben die nichts mehr. Auch ein Jan Eggers ist noch einer dieser etwas älteren Schreiber (aktuell ja wider in der FF).
Die Beiträge der SHG muss ich mir diesen Winter nochmal zu Gemüte führen.....inc der Berichte der ersten 10 Jahre .....schwelgen in alten Erinnerungen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Geht es schon wieder um Haare in er Suppe? Neeein, es geht nicht um ein Angebot, das an nutzt, oder auch nicht. Es geht um Kinkerlitz, den "man besser machen" könnte, was aber den wenigsten aufällt, weil sie sich freuen, dass es mal was zu lesen gibt.
> 
> Ob das blöde Fangbild jetzt auf der Höhe der Zeit ist, tangiert den unvornehmen Teil meines Rückens überhaupt nicht. Ein guter Text hat längst die besten Bilder im Kopf gemalt.


Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht was dich dran stört. Du als Bayer müsstest die Lust am granteln doch am besten verstehen  und es ist nun mal bescheiden gelayoutet, das kann man nicht schön reden


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... es ist nun mal bescheiden gelayoutet, das kann man nicht schön reden


Das stimmt, aber vielleicht wird es in Zukunft besser. Ist ja die erste Ausgabe, man wird sehen was die Zukunft bringt.

Gibt ja noch ein Magazin für Fliegen- u. Spinnfischer mit ähnlicher Technik aber besserem Layout:
https://scale-magazine.com/current/Scale34/index_Scale_34.html


----------



## phirania

Die Sonne scheint ( noch )...
Das sollte man doch glatt ausnutzen.


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint ( noch )...
> Das sollte man doch glatt ausnutzen.


Hier nicht mehr aber dazu schreib ich was extra


----------



## phirania

Hier auch nicht mehr....
Gerade alles gepackt da ging es los aber so richtig..
Jetzt warte ich noch mal ab und schau ob noch was geht heute.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tach zusammen 
Die Session heute früh am Rhein war fischig das vorweg. 
Alles zusammen könnte man im Nachhinein sagen 
,,DAS PERFEKTE ZEITFENSTER "
Aber lest einfach....... 
Heute früh um 6.30 Uhr saß ich im Auto auf dem Weg zu meiner Lieblingsstelle am Rhein. 
Der Dauerregen der letzten Tage hatte mir etwas auf das Gemüt geschlagen denn eigentlich wollte ich in den paar Tagen Urlaub mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen. 
Um so mehr freute ich mich das es trocken war als ich los fuhr. 
Die Hälfte der Strecke lag hinter mir und der Wetterbericht in den 7 Uhr Nachrichten hörte sich gut an.
Es sollte trocken bleiben, windig zwar aber trocken. 
Keine zwei Minuten später prasselte Regen vom Feinsten aufs Auto und ich dachte schon, na Mahlzeit, 
tolle Wurst. 
Dort angekommen hörte es allmählich auf und ich zog meine Klamotten an und stapfte mit meinem Gerödel zu meiner Lieblingsstelle.
Aufgebaut und los ging es. 
Ein recht frischer Wind blies mir direkt von vorne ins Gesicht. 
Na hoffentlich bleibt es wenigstens trocken 
Der erste Fisch ließ dann nicht lange auf sich warten und ein gutes Rotauge ging in den Kescherkopf. 
Prima, die Fische spielen schon mal mit. 
Ein Buhnenfelder weiter kam auch leben ins Spiel. 
Ein Trupp mit Minibagger und mit Kettensägen bewaffnet machten klar Schiff am Ufer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Okay, ruhig is was anderes aber die Jungs machen auch nur ihren Job. 
Nervig fand ich auch eher das gepiepe das immer dann aufkam wenn der Bagger sich Rückwärts in Bewegung setzte. 
Den Klang der Kettensägen bin ich wohl schon gewohnt 
Wenigstens waren die Fische in Beißlaune und so fing ich fast im Wechsel Rotaugen und Güstern. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Einige Nanoplötzen waren auch dabei und die Wurm, Madenkombi brachte Fisch um Fisch, auch wenn es nicht gerade die großen waren. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Alles egal es lief bloß der Wind wurde allmählich richtig Krass. 
Die Rute hab ich garnicht mehr komplett abgelegt und das Griffteil klemmte ich unter meine Rechte Achsel damit ich die Bisse noch sehen konnte. 
Mit dem zunehmend weiter auflebenden Wind wurde es langsam fies. 
Als dann noch ein total Verlust der Montage durch einen Hänger eintrat packte ich nach rund 3,5 Stunden mein Zeug zusammen und ging zurück Richtung Auto. 

Uups, die waren als ich kam definitiv noch nicht da 




Noch eben meine Sachen ins Auto und froh das doch alles trocken geblieben ist und die Fische mitgespielt haben 
begann es wieder zu regnen was dann in Platzregen über ging. 
Glück gehabt 
Das perfekte Zeitfenster erwischt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder @feederbrassen !
Petri Heil!

Der eine Plötz sieht ja recht gut aus. Kein Nano mehr.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder @feederbrassen !
> Petri Heil!
> 
> 
> Der eine Plötz sieht ja recht gut aus. Kein Nano mehr.


Danke schön.
Der gute Plötz hatte 30cm.
Leider war für die ÜK nichts dabei aber ist ja auch noch Zeit


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@feederbrassen: Petri. Toller Bericht von einem sicherlich und trotz des suboptimalen Wetters gelungen Angeltag. Bei uns schüttet es gerade aus Eimern. Mal sehen, ob noch ein Angelfenster aufgeht. Allen die es noch ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich eine spannende Zeit und ordentlich was am Band.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht was dich dran stört. Du als Bayer müsstest die Lust am granteln doch am besten verstehen  und es ist nun mal bescheiden gelayoutet, das kann man nicht schön reden


Aber es ist. Die Alternative wäre wohl gar kein Magazin. So wie es ist, bleibt jedenfalls viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## rutilus69

Danke für den Lesestoff 
Da habe ich ja wenigstens was zum durchblättern, wenn ich es dieses Wochenende schon nicht ans Wasser schaffen werde.


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> Die Session heute früh am Rhein war fischig das vorweg.
> Alles zusammen könnte man im Nachhinein sagen
> ,,DAS PERFEKTE ZEITFENSTER "
> Aber lest einfach.......
> Heute früh um 6.30 Uhr saß ich im Auto auf dem Weg zu meiner Lieblingsstelle am Rhein.
> Der Dauerregen der letzten Tage hatte mir etwas auf das Gemüt geschlagen denn eigentlich wollte ich in den paar Tagen Urlaub mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen.
> Um so mehr freute ich mich das es trocken war als ich los fuhr.
> Die Hälfte der Strecke lag hinter mir und der Wetterbericht in den 7 Uhr Nachrichten hörte sich gut an.
> Es sollte trocken bleiben, windig zwar aber trocken.
> Keine zwei Minuten später prasselte Regen vom Feinsten aufs Auto und ich dachte schon, na Mahlzeit,
> tolle Wurst.
> Dort angekommen hörte es allmählich auf und ich zog meine Klamotten an und stapfte mit meinem Gerödel zu meiner Lieblingsstelle.
> Aufgebaut und los ging es.
> Ein recht frischer Wind blies mir direkt von vorne ins Gesicht.
> Na hoffentlich bleibt es wenigstens trocken
> Der erste Fisch ließ dann nicht lange auf sich warten und ein gutes Rotauge ging in den Kescherkopf.
> Prima, die Fische spielen schon mal mit.
> Ein Buhnenfelder weiter kam auch leben ins Spiel.
> Ein Trupp mit Minibagger und mit Kettensägen bewaffnet machten klar Schiff am Ufer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331485
> 
> Okay, ruhig is was anderes aber die Jungs machen auch nur ihren Job.
> Nervig fand ich auch eher das gepiepe das immer dann aufkam wenn der Bagger sich Rückwärts in Bewegung setzte.
> Den Klang der Kettensägen bin ich wohl schon gewohnt
> Wenigstens waren die Fische in Beißlaune und so fing ich fast im Wechsel Rotaugen und Güstern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331488
> 
> Einige Nanoplötzen waren auch dabei und die Wurm, Madenkombi brachte Fisch um Fisch, auch wenn es nicht gerade die großen waren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331489
> 
> Alles egal es lief bloß der Wind wurde allmählich richtig Krass.
> Die Rute hab ich garnicht mehr komplett abgelegt und das Griffteil klemmte ich unter meine Rechte Achsel damit ich die Bisse noch sehen konnte.
> Mit dem zunehmend weiter auflebenden Wind wurde es langsam fies.
> Als dann noch ein total Verlust der Montage durch einen Hänger eintrat packte ich nach rund 3,5 Stunden mein Zeug zusammen und ging zurück Richtung Auto.
> 
> Uups, die waren als ich kam definitiv noch nicht da
> Anhang anzeigen 331490
> 
> Noch eben meine Sachen ins Auto und froh das doch alles trocken geblieben ist und die Fische mitgespielt haben
> begann es wieder zu regnen was dann in Platzregen über ging.
> Glück gehabt
> Das perfekte Zeitfenster erwischt


Schöne Bilder,toller Bericht und Petri feederbrassen


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri in die Runde!
Bei mir hat sich, offen gesagt unverhofft, ein Angelfenster Morgen Vormittag ergeben. Ich werde meinen gesammelten Madendosenpfand zurückgeben, Maden, Schnur und Nubbsies einsacken und dann ab an die bekannte Stelle auf den bekannten Zielfisch der AUF GAR KEINEN FALL namentlich erwähnt werden darf mit der bekannten Methode.
Mag redundant wirken aber ich habe eine zarte Hoffnung keimen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde!
> Bei mir hat sich, offen gesagt unverhofft, ein Angelfenster Morgen Vormittag ergeben. Ich werde meinen gesammelten Madendosenpfand zurückgeben, Maden, Schnur und Nubbsies einsacken und dann ab an die bekannte Stelle auf den bekannten Zielfisch der AUF GAR KEINEN FALL namentlich erwähnt werden darf mit der bekannten Methode.
> Mag redundant wirken aber ich habe eine zarte Hoffnung keimen.


Da ich das Angeln noch nie als eine vollkommen rationale Sache gesehen habe, verstehe ich dein Vorgehen absolut. Seine Riten hat man nicht gezeugt, um sie zu verletzen!


----------



## Jason

@feederbrassen Schön, dass du ein Regenfreien Tag in deinem Urlaub zum fischen nutzen konntest. Aber da gebe ich dir Recht.
Wenn die Maschinen rückwärts fahren, kann das Gepiepe einen schon auf die Nerven gehen. Aber Sicherheit geht vor. Petri Heil wünsche ich dir.
@Kochtopf Dann wünsche ich dir für Morgen viel Glück, dass es mit deinem unbekannten Zielfisch klappt.
Allen anderen viel Petri, die es an diesem WE ans Wasser schaffen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen - danke für den schönen Bericht und herzliches Petri zu Deiner Strecke!

@Kochtopf - ich drück Dir aus der Ferne die Daumen.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Nachmittag an einem kleinen See/großen Teich auf dem Land.
Hatte die Budget-Bolo mit Chinapin mit und die neue lange Posenrute.






Die erste Überraschung bot der Anblick des Stegs - aber kein Hindernis für mich.
War auch alles stabil und ungefährlich, nur etwas unbequem.

Hab als erstes ein paar Micro-Pellets auf den geplanten Angelplatz katapultiert und dann die Budget-Bolo mit einer der sehr langen Stipp-Posen bestückt.





An den Haken kam ein Soft-Hooker-Pellet - begonnen hab ich mit 6mm, Geschmacksrichtung „Krill”.

Es war auch relativ schnell Gezuppel an der Pose, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Beim dritten Anschlag zappelte der kleinste Fisch, den ich je mit Haken gefangen habe, am Haken - der etwa 3,5cm lange Wieting hatte sich unglücklich aufgespießt und ging sehr zügig zurück ins Wasser.

Als nächtes kam dieses blasse Wesen an Land:




In natura war noch weniger Farbe am Fisch als auf dem Foto.

Es gab dann noch etliche kleine und durch die Bank äußerst blasse Plötz - seltsam.
Früher dort gefangene Brassen und ne Tinca hatten normale Farben.

Gefangen habe ich mit allen drei Soft-Hooker-Pellet-Sorten und auch mit Castern.
Besonders heiß waren die kleinen Rotaugen auf die „White Amino”-Pellets in 6mm.

Es war ein sehr schöner, wenn auch angeltechnisch nicht gerade erfolgreicher Nachmittag auf dem Land.





Später kam dann langsam eine dunkle Wand auf mich zu - dumpfer Donner aus der Ferne inclusive.
Ein paar Sekunden, nachdem ich mein Zeugs im Auto verstaut hatte begann es zu pladdern.
Abbekommen hab ich nicht einen Tropfen. Mal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So blasse Fische hatte ich immer dort wo das Wasser sehr trüb war.

Toller Bericht und schöne Fotos, Georg!


----------



## geomas

Danke und ja, das Wasser war grünlich eingetrübt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Schöner Bericht, schöne Fotos und Glückwunsch zu dem natürlichen Gewässer.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Nachmittag an einem kleinen See/großen Teich auf dem Land.
> Hatte die Budget-Bolo mit Chinapin mit und die neue lange Posenrute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die erste Überraschung bot der Anblick des Stegs - aber kein Hindernis für mich.
> War auch alles stabil und ungefährlich, nur etwas unbequem.
> 
> Hab als erstes ein paar Micro-Pellets auf den geplanten Angelplatz katapultiert und dann die Budget-Bolo mit einer der sehr langen Stipp-Posen bestückt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An den Haken kam ein Soft-Hooker-Pellet - begonnen hab ich mit 6mm, Geschmacksrichtung „Krill”.
> 
> Es war auch relativ schnell Gezuppel an der Pose, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Beim dritten Anschlag zappelte der kleinste Fisch, den ich je mit Haken gefangen habe, am Haken - der etwa 3,5cm lange Wieting hatte sich unglücklich aufgespießt und ging sehr zügig zurück ins Wasser.
> 
> Als nächtes kam dieses blasse Wesen an Land:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In natura war noch weniger Farbe am Fisch als auf dem Foto.
> 
> Es gab dann noch etliche kleine und durch die Bank äußerst blasse Plötz - seltsam.
> Früher dort gefangene Brassen und ne Tinca hatten normale Farben.
> 
> Gefangen habe ich mit allen drei Soft-Hooker-Pellet-Sorten und auch mit Castern.
> Besonders heiß waren die kleinen Rotaugen auf die „White Amino”-Pellets in 6mm.
> 
> Es war ein sehr schöner, wenn auch angeltechnisch nicht gerade erfolgreicher Nachmittag auf dem Land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Später kam dann langsam eine dunkle Wand auf mich zu - dumpfer Donner aus der Ferne inclusive.
> Ein paar Sekunden, nachdem ich mein Zeugs im Auto verstaut hatte begann es zu pladdern.
> Abbekommen hab ich nicht einen Tropfen. Mal Glück gehabt.


Schöne Bilder,toller Bericht und Petri geomas


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri @geomas, Hast mal wieder prima geliefert und klasse Bilder dazu gemacht.


----------



## geomas

Danke, mit dem Knipsen läufts besser als mit dem Pietschen. Hab schon ne halbe Ewigkeit keinen „Dicken” mehr an der Angel gehabt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, mit dem Knipsen läufts besser als mit dem Pietschen. Hab schon ne halbe Ewigkeit keinen „Dicken” mehr an der Angel gehabt.


Die Dicken kommen auch wieder. Dann ist die Freude doppelt so hoch. Petri Geo. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, mit dem Knipsen läufts besser als mit dem Pietschen. Hab schon ne halbe Ewigkeit keinen „Dicken” mehr an der Angel gehabt.


Die Dicken kommen auch wieder. Dann ist die Freude doppelt so groß. Petri Geo. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Mist, Zweimal


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mist, Zweimal



Doppelt hält besser!


----------



## phirania

Petri an Alle Fänger von heute.
Super Berichte Wieder dabei zu Tage gekommen.
Danke dafür.
Bei uns gab es ein paar Brassen und Güster.
Danach bin ich noch etwas auf Pilz Pirsch gegangen.
Mit etwas erfolg....


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Petri an Alle Fänger von heute.
> Super Berichte Wieder dabei zu Tage gekommen.
> Danke dafür.
> Bei uns gab es ein paar Brassen und Güster.
> Danach bin ich noch etwas auf Pilz Pirsch gegangen.
> Mit etwas erfolg....
> Anhang anzeigen 331523


Petri Kalle,cooles Foto und eine gute Mahlzeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Dicken kommen auch wieder. Dann ist die Freude doppelt so hoch. Petri Geo.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Da issa schon, der Dicke.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da issa schon, der Dicke.


Tatsächlich. Und dann auch noch so früh. 
 Willst wohl zum angeln? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

@geomas was ich mich immer noch frage, als Neuling, wenn ich zum Angeln auf Weißfisch 14er und 16er Haken benutzen soll, wie können die Fische dann ein 6mm Pellet schlucken. 

Oder andersherum, wieso soll man keine größeren Haken benutzen, wenn die Fische sowas inhallieren können. 

Oder versucht man mit der Ködergröße, die kleinen Beifänge zu verhindern? 

Danke. 

Wie gesagt, angel erst seit einem Jahr mit mein Söhnen in Deutschland. Vorher nur ein bischen im Urlaub am Mittelmeer


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> @geomas was ich mich immer noch frage, als Neuling, wenn ich zum Angeln auf Weißfisch 14er und 16er Haken benutzen soll,




So kleine Haken benutze ich nur auf Ükels und zum KöFifang.

Für normale Plötzen, Rotfedern, Brassen usw. benutze ich standardmäßig 8er oder 10er Haken.
Kleiner nie aber manchmal noch größer wenn es gezielt auf Brassen, Döbel, Schleien usw. geht.


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - ein 6mm-Pellet ist recht klein, also kleiner zum Beispiel als ein typisches Maiskorn. 
Die Hakengröße würde ich nach dem Köder und auch nach dem Beißverhalten der Fische wählen.
Für Köder wie ne einzelne Made, ein Caster ist ein normal großer 16er Haken schon fast etwas zu groß. 
Andere Köder wie Brotflocke (oder 10/12mm Bread-Punch - ausgestochene „Brotscheiben”) verlangen nach größeren Haken.

Wenn die Fische in Freßlaune sind und nicht lange fackeln, ist man mit etwas größeren Haken (bezogen auf die Ködergröße) häufig besser bedient, weil es mit größeren Greifern weniger Fehlbisse gibt.

Probiers einfach aus!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich. Und dann auch noch so früh.
> Willst wohl zum angeln?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich war auf Wettkampf, nochmal fix Pokal+Platz 1 abgestaubt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war auf Wettkampf, nochmal fix Pokal+Platz 1 abgestaubt.



Glückwunsch !!!

Erzähl mal n bisschen was darüber.


----------



## geomas

Echo! 
Also was der Professore äußerte...


----------



## Hecht100+

Ebenso gespannt


----------



## Hecht100+

@Papamopps  Zusätzlich kommt es noch auf die Hakenhersteller an, manche sind kleiner und andere größer, es gibt leider kein Einheitsmass. Und dann kommt es auch noch auf Launen der Grazien an, deshalb einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nachher Jungs, ich bin gerade wieder zurück, erstmal Käffchen und Essen. FunFact: Ich war gestern auch noch Method Feedern und hab einen Karpfen XXL verdaddelt. Heute gabs auch ein Rotaugen von 35 Zentimeter. Ich werd hier noch zum Specimenhunter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich werd hier noch zum Specimenhunter.



Das wär doch was.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wär doch was.



Och nö, ich bleib "Fafi Nanolord".


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war auf Wettkampf, nochmal fix Pokal+Platz 1 abgestaubt.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Auf die Story bin ich auch gespannt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Papamopps - ein 6mm-Pellet ist recht klein, also kleiner zum Beispiel als ein typisches Maiskorn.
> Die Hakengröße würde ich nach dem Köder und auch nach dem Beißverhalten der Fische wählen.
> Für Köder wie ne einzelne Made, ein Caster ist ein normal großer 16er Haken schon fast etwas zu groß.
> Andere Köder wie Brotflocke (oder 10/12mm Bread-Punch - ausgestochene „Brotscheiben”) verlangen nach größeren Haken.
> 
> Wenn die Fische in Freßlaune sind und nicht lange fackeln, ist man mit etwas größeren Haken (bezogen auf die Ködergröße) häufig besser bedient, weil es mit größeren Greifern weniger Fehlbisse gibt.
> 
> Probiers einfach aus!


Die Hilfsbereitschaft hier gegenseitig finde ich super. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin gerade am Einpacken  direkt nachdem die zweite Rute eine cthulhuoide Perücke bekommen hat und somit so unbrauchbar wie die ebenfalls verknutzelte Trottingkombo geworden ist.
Es gab dreimal den Zielfisch von Zierfisch- bis Halbstarkenformat und die bissen auch erst an der dritten Stelle und nach Entfesselung der schrecklichen Macht des Currys. Stationär angebotene Köder wurden verschmäht aber auch bei treibenden war Vorsicht angesagt. Aber kein Wunder, quasi im viertelstundentakt segelte ein Kormorangeschwader über die Fulle.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bin auch am Wasser! Bislang nur Nanos... aber schön ist es!


----------



## Minimax

Petri den Fängern! Bin mit Angelkumpel am Wasser, Brassen gibt's, jetzt schläft so langsam ein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Quer zur Kante:

Der Wecker klingelt, mein Hund bellt, die Augenringe erinnern an einen Spargelacker, es war also wieder an der Zeit für ein Hegeangeln! Schnell ein Kaffee getrunken, die Sachen gepackt, Charly um den Block geführt und kurz darauf sitze ich auch schon neben meinem Fahrer, auf dem Weg zur Elbe. Das letzte Date an den Buhnen für dieses Jahr stand also auf dem Plan. Es war ein Ausritt auf meine Spielwiese. Der steigende Pegel über die letzten Tage bereitete mir allerdings Bauchschmerzen, dementsprechend hielt ich mich bei der Begrüßung im Kreise der Teilnehmer mit Prognosen zurück, als ich schlaftrunken aus dem Auto vor die Füße der anderen Angler fiel. Nach dem Ziehen der Lose bezog ich dann Stellung auf der Buhne Nummer "6", welche ich weder kannte, noch längerfristig kennen lernen wollte. War ja ein gutes Stück weg von meiner Heimat, also nicht weiter Relevant. Arsch auf die Box setzen, Side-Tray vorbereiten und das Ding gewinnen, war mein Motto!

Beim Loten stellte ich dann eine stark erhöhte Strömung fest, welche schwerere Körbe als üblich beim Feedern verlangen würde. Es war nur eine Erhöhung von 20 Gramm erforderlich, allerdings stellte sich auch ein kleines Déjà Vu ein. Hatte ich nicht ein ähnlich Szenario vor einigen Wochen, als die Fische weit hinter der Kante, am Übergang zu Buhnenkessel bissen?! Dieser Bereich kann variieren, meiner Erfahrung nach verziehen sich die Fische aber in diese "Schutzzonen" (kleine ruhige Strandsteifen) bei starken Wetterumschwüngen oder anderen Einflüssen, welche den Magen verdrehen.

"Gut, triff ne Entscheidung, Fafi, du musst dich jetzt klever hinsetzen" dachte ich mir.....

Kurz darauf habe ich mich an den Buhnenfuß gesetzt, um einen kleinen taktischen Geniestreich zu zelebrieren. Gut Zuhören, jetzt kommt der "Advanced-Stuff". An der Strömungskante tendiert der Fisch also dazu, sich nur sporadisch auf die Spur zu stellen, um sich danach in den Streifen hinter der Kante zu stellen oder gar in die Buhne fallen zu lassen. In diesen Buhnen wiederum ist das Wasser recht flach und die Körbe beim Aufschlag zu laut, eine Taktik mit zwei Futterplätzen scheidet ebenfalls am großen Fluss aus (keine Zeit für zwei Spots). Sitzt du komplett auf dem Buhnenkopf (straight stromab Feedern), kannst du deinen Köder auch nicht in die Standflächen ziehen. Der Clou: Ich habe meinen Futterplatz quasi vom Buhnenfuß aus an der Strömungskante aufgebaut und das Futter dann verschleppt, sowie den Köder alle 2 Minuten in den Schutzstreifen am Korb gezogen. Die "Skimmer" waren wie erwartet am Futter, sind aber oft aus Desinteresse in die Buhne ausgewichen. Es war also wichtig, den Fisch aufs Futter zu stellen und danach über den bewegen Wurm knapp hinter dem Futterplatz (Umdenken, nicht stromab, sondern zu mir in die Buhne) bei Zeiten einzukassieren.

Diesen Splitt habe ich dann durchgezogen und tatsächlich konnte ich in den ersten 30 Minuten keinen Fisch am Platz fangen, aber dahinter (nicht Stromab!) die Bisse verwerten. Dieses "Moven" und "Triggern" über Füttern und Fallzone beangeln brachte mir am Ende dann ein Gewicht (knappe 5000 Gramm), welches mehr als ein Dreiviertel der Teilnehmer insgesamt hatte. Das Ding lief wie erwartet: Wer in die Buhnen warf, war zu laut, wer an der Kante sein Glück probierte, wurde Ignoriert. Derjenige, der zwischen Schwarz und Weiß denken konnte, hatte gute Karten. *Jackpot*


----------



## Kochtopf

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Platzierung und Petri Heil!


----------



## Papamopps

Danke für all die Tips. 
Ok, hatte mich halt nur im Internet belesen und bisher mit 12er und 10er gut gefangen. 

Dann liest man imner wieder 14er und 16er...
Und die unterschiedlichen Größenangaben hat mich auch schon sehr gewundert. 

Heute lief nix. 
120g Blei rollten im Rhein, wo letzte Woche 90g liegen blieben


----------



## Papamopps

Hat aber auch nur geregnet


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hach, und der Abriss des kapitalen Karpfens am Method Feeder. Eieieieieiei, wir hatten uns 4 Stunden lang am Baggerloch die Finger wund gefischt, sodass Zeit für eine technische Pause war. Also mal die Kiepe vom Kollegen neben mir inspiziert und über die richtige Position des Feederarm philosophiert. Beißt ja eh nischt mehr, gell. Da werkeln wir an seiner Box, wie die NASA an den Raketen, da kriege ich aus dem Nichts einen Volleinschlag an meiner Rute. Ich eile wie ein junges Reh mit Übergewicht zum Stuhl, schnappe mir den Prügel, bevor er im See verschwindet. Die Bremse schreit, ich wusste, das gleich der Klipp kommt. Rute nach oben! Mach keinen Fehler! Zeitgleich fallen mir 4 Ködel und zwei Nanofische vom Prof. aus der Hose, weil ich mir "Akut" die Buchse vollmachen musste. Fisch erreicht Klipp, die geballte Kraft und der Zorn des großen Karpfen geht mir bis ins Handgelenk. Ich versuche die Schnur irgendwie zu befreien, dieser Fische sprengte aber kurz darauf das 0,24 Millimeter dicke Vorfach wie einen zarten Faden von Seide auf. Keine Chance. Ich hab in meinem Leben schon einige Fische gefangen, das "Vieh" setzte bei diesem Gewaltakt trotzdem neue Maßstäbe.

Jetzt muss ich die Rigs umstellen und die Blumenbänder wieder auskramen, weil ich Monster jagen werde. Ich brauch aber viel Hirnschmalz, weil ich auf 50 Meter ohne Schnurklipp nicht fischen kann und mir "Elastics" bei solchen Kalibern nicht helfen. Tjoa, Baggerlochkönige sind halt keine Commercialprinzessinen. Werden spannende Wochen, weil der Method jetzt solange in den scheiss Teich fliegt, bis der Rollmops auf der Matte liegt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Papamopps schrieb:


> Hat aber auch nur geregnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331556



Du musst die Rute in den großen Flüssen nach oben stellen, um die Schnur aus dem Wasser nehmen, dann spart du bis zu 30% an notwendigem Gewicht ein (Strömungsdruck auf Schnur ist enorm). Bei der Ablage auf dem Bild müsste ich an der Elbe sicherlich Körbe von 80 Gramm verwenden, steht die Spitze hoch, benötige ich beinahe nur die Hälfte an Gramm.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Fantastic Fishing: Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz und natürlich zur richtigen Taktik. Zeigt doch einmal mehr, dass Denken vor dem Fischen immer eine gute Idee ist. ... und mit dem Rollmops wird es auch noch klappen!

@Papamopps: Den Rhein bei Hochwasser stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor und 120 Gramm-Körbe ... Aber Dein Sohnemann war offenkundig konzentriert dabei und ich hoffe ihr hattet ordentlich Spaß am Wasser.

Bei mir ist es übrigens bei einem guten Duzend Plötzen geblieben, die größte war knappe 30 cm. Und dann hatte ich noch eine Begegnung der unterirdischen Art: Weil ich heute nicht soweit laufen wollte, habe ich mir eine Stelle gesucht, an der auf der anderen Uferseite nur wenige Meter entfernt ein Wirtschaftsweg entlangführt. Auf dem kam irgendwann ein Auto und eine Tulle stieg bei laufendem Motor aus, um mich zu fragen, ob ich hier zelte? Hinter mir stand mein Brolley mit der Liege auf der Ferdinand pennte. Ich hab sie gefragt, was sie das angehen würde? Das hat sie mir erzählt, dass sie Naturschutzbeauftragte des Landkreises sei und ich im Naturschutzgebiet nicht zelten dürfte. Dann hat sie ordentlich Fotos von mir gemacht und so getan, als ob sie telefoniert. Bevor sie dann abzog, ermahnte sie mich noch, meinen Angelplatz sauber zu hinterlassen.
Montag werde ich mal den mir bekannten Leiter der unteren Naturschutzbehörde anrufen und fragen, ob er seine Hilfspolizei nicht besser ausbilden kann. Die sollten zumindest lernen, wo die Grenzen der Naturschutzgebiete verlaufen und den Unterschied zwischen Zelt und Brolley auswendig lernen. Darüber hinaus gibt es bei uns ein den Gewässern kein Zeltverbot. Oh Mann, diese selbsternannten Hilfspolitessen... (und natürlich auch Hilfspolizisten!)
@Minimax: Dir natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri zu den Brassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz und natürlich zur richtigen Taktik. Zeigt doch einmal mehr, dass Denken vor dem Fischen immer eine gute Idee ist. ... und mit dem Rollmops wird es auch noch klappen!
> 
> @Papamopps: Den Rhein bei Hochwasser stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor und 120 Gramm-Körbe ... Aber Dein Sohnemann war offenkundig konzentriert dabei und ich hoffe ihr hattet ordentlich Spaß am Wasser.
> 
> Bei mir ist es übrigens bei einem guten Duzend Plötzen geblieben, die größte war knappe 30 cm. Und dann hatte ich noch eine Begegnung der unterirdischen Art: Weil ich heute nicht soweit laufen wollte, habe ich mir eine Stelle gesucht, an der auf der anderen Uferseite nur wenige Meter entfernt ein Wirtschaftsweg entlangführt. Auf dem kam irgendwann ein Auto und eine Tulle stieg bei laufendem Motor aus, um mich zu fragen, ob ich hier zelte? Hinter mir stand mein Brolley mit der Liege auf der Ferdinand pennte. Ich hab sie gefragt, was sie das angehen würde? Das hat sie mir erzählt, dass sie Naturschutzbeauftragte des Landkreises sei und ich im Naturschutzgebiet nicht zelten dürfte. Dann hat sie ordentlich Fotos von mir gemacht und so getan, als ob sie telefoniert. Bevor sie dann abzog, ermahnte sie mich noch, meinen Angelplatz sauber zu hinterlassen.
> Montag werde ich mal den mir bekannten Leiter der unteren Naturschutzbehörde anrufen und fragen, ob er seine Hilfspolizei nicht besser ausbilden kann. Die sollten zumindest lernen, wo die Grenzen der Naturschutzgebiete verlaufen und den Unterschied zwischen Zelt und Brolley auswendig lernen. Darüber hinaus gibt es bei uns ein den Gewässern kein Zeltverbot. Oh Mann, diese selbsternannten Hilfspolitessen... (und natürlich auch Hilfspolizisten!)


Petri mein guter Wümme! Bei so Leuten frage ich gerne nach dem Dienstausweis und werde unangenehm bürokratisch


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst die Rute in den großen Flüssen nach oben stellen, um die Schnur aus dem Wasser nehmen, dann spart du bis zu 30% an notwendigem Gewicht ein (Strömungsdruck auf Schnur ist enorm). Bei der Ablage auf dem Bild müsste ich an der Elbe sicherlich Körbe von 80 Gramm verwenden, steht die Spitze hoch, benötige ich beinahe nur die Hälfte an Gramm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331557


 Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz und Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

Es passt hier ja nicht rein , aber ich war heute auch mal los.Es war leider Fisch los.


----------



## Jason

Hartmut, du warst angeln? Geil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Hering 58 :Trotzdem Petri, Hartmut! Warst Du auf Hamburger Zander aus?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich die Rigs umstellen und die Blumenbänder wieder auskramen, weil ich Monster jagen werde. Ich brauch aber viel Hirnschmalz, *weil ich auf 50 Meter ohne Schnurklipp nicht fischen kann* und mir "Elastics" bei solchen Kalibern nicht helfen.



Klar kannst du.
Pass uff Öffchen dat jeht wie folgt......

Erstmal Futterplatz anlegen und Entfernung klippen.
Wenn alles stimmt übernimmst du Entfernung auf zwei am Ufer stehende Banksticks(in 2m Abstand stecken etwa) und merkst dir wie oft du die Schnur (bis zum Klipp) rumgelegt hast.
So findest du später deine Klippeinstellung(Wurfentfernung), falls nötig,  immer wieder!
Nun einfach angeln.......die geklippte Entfernung auswerfen und die Schnur sofort aus dem Klipp nehmen.
Beißt nix - wieder einklippen und einholen und erneut versuchen.
Beißt etwas - umso besser, du kannst drillen ohne Klipp. Nahc erfolgreicher Landung einfach die Wurfentfernung wieder von den Banksticks neu abnehmen und einklippen.

Thats's it!

PS: Statt Banksticks kann man auch teure Distance Sticks verwenden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Du glaubst echt, das ich nicht weiß, was ablängen ist?  (btw zähle ich reelturns, ist stressfreier). Ich kann auch die Schnur markieren (textmarker), nur ehrlich: Willst du 60x in 3 Stunden die Schnur jedes mal durch den Klipp ziehen und die Distanz wieder einstellen? Du darfst dann ja alle 2 Minuten defacto werfen.


----------



## Jason

@Fantastic Fishing Dann mal vielen Dank für deinen interessanten Siegesbericht. Wie man lesen konnte, hast du die richtige Taktik gewählt. Die jahrelange Erfahrung macht es halt aus. Da komme ich nie hin.

@Minimax Petri heil zu den Brassen. Vielleicht geht (oder ging) noch was?

@Kochtopf Schade das die Kormorane den Tag versaut haben. Was soll man sagen? Petri Heil!!!

@Wuemmehunter Berichte doch mal bitte, was der Leiter der unteren Naturschutzbehörde dazu zu sagen hat wenn er schon solche Anfänger raus schickt. Da kann man nur schmunzeln. Petri Heil

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jo dachte ich weil du so ne Wissenschaft draus machst.   

Brauchst doch auch gar nicht so oft auswerfen. Wenn du die dicken Karpfen willst, nimm den Köder gleich so groß, dass kein Kütfisch beißt. Dann hast Ruhe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil auch allen anderen, die draußen waren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo dachte ich weil du so ne Wissenschaft draus machst.


 
Wissenschaft fängt. Rechne doch einfach: 60 würfe+60 würfe nachklippen = 120 Minuten nur werfen, zuzüglich beködern und moulds befüllen. Was bleibt dir Nettozeit an Köder auf Futterplatz bei 4 Stunden angeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wissenschaft fängt. Rechne doch einfach: 60 würfe+60 würfe nachklippen = 120 Minuten nur werfen, zuzüglich beködern und moulds befüllen. Was bleibt dir Nettozeit an Köder auf Futterplatz bei 4 Stunden angeln?




Wenn du aber nur dicke Karpfen willst, fütter lieber gleich mit nem Maxikorb viel an und lass dann nen großen, selektiven Köder länger liegen.
Dabn brauchset nicht viel klippen und  hast keine Unruhe wegen ständigen Kütfischdrills auf der Stelle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du aber nur dicke Karpfen willst, fütter lieber gleich mit nem Maxikorb viel an und lass dann nen großen, selektiven Köder länger liegen.
> Dabn brauchset nicht viel klippen und  hast keine Unruhe wegen ständigen Kütfischdrills auf der Stelle.



Halte ich für einen falschen Ansatz, wenn du 5 Stunden lediglich angeln fährst. Karpfen sind neugierig, viele  Würfe sind ja ein gutes Stilmittel. Und Küttfisch ist nicht, weil die Pellets zu hart und die Wafters zu groß sind.

Ich will kein klassisches Karpfenangeln, sondern Method Feedern. Deine Version ist eher rumpennern mit Zelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Halte ich für einen falschen Ansatz, wenn du 5 Stunden lediglich angeln fährst. Karpfen sind neugierig, viele  Würfe sind ja ein gutes Stilmittel. Und Küttfisch ist nicht, weil die Pellets zu hart und die Wafters zu groß sind.
> 
> Ich will kein klassisches Karpfenangeln, sondern Method Feedern. Deine Version ist eher rumpennern mit Zelt.






Nicht ganz. Man kann  große Fische auch in kürzerer Zeit fangen.
Viele Würfe und viel Krach sind dabei aber nicht hilfreich. 

Ködergröße passt ja anscheinend schonmal.

Mach was draus! Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Hering 58 :Trotzdem Petri, Hartmut! Warst Du auf Hamburger Zander aus?


Danke.Nein ich war auf Butt Angeln.


----------



## phirania

Heute war ja auch ein schönes Wetter....
Na ja auf jeden Fall war es angesagt.





Fische gab's aber trotzdem.





Wir haben die Pelle so richtig Nass bekommen.
Egal braucht man nachher nicht zulange Duschen.


----------



## phirania

Petri F F zum 1.Platz.
Und Alle die heute los waren,egal ob mit oder Fänge auch ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Man kann  große Fische auch in kürzerer Zeit fangen.
> Viele Würfe und viel Krach sind dabei aber nicht hilfreich.
> 
> Ködergröße passt ja anscheinend schonmal.
> 
> Mach was draus! Ich drück dir die Daumen.



Ich angle auf 8 Meter Wassertiefe, krach ist da relativ. Der große Karpfen biss im übrigen auf einen 5 Milli Wafter. Große Fische muss meiner Erfahrung nach nicht große Köder bedeuten.

Ich werds die nächsten Wochen ja sehen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe letztens aus Verzweiflung, da ich das Methodfutter vergessen hatte, 1mm Halibutpellets eingeweicht und dann in den Methodkorb mit den Daumen gedrückt. Dazu dann ein Popup. Nach einer Stunde waren zwar Spuren im Methodkorbfutter, aber ich würde mal auf einen Restbestand von 80% tippen. Die roten Halibutpellets hafteten wie Lehm. Vielleicht ist das noch eine Möglichkeit, Fische zu locken ohne öfters auswerfen zu müssen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich angle auf 8 Meter Wassertiefe, krach ist da relativ. Der große Karpfen biss im übrigen auf einen 5 Milli Wafter. Große Fische muss meiner Erfahrung nach nicht große Köder bedeuten.



Ok. So tief ist natürlich nicht mehr viel zu hören vom Futterkorbeinschlag. 

Das stimmt schon aber große Köder fangen selektiv große Fische und verhindern Unruhe am Platz durch ständige Drills von Kleinfischen.

Aber das weißt du ja. Wollte es nur nochmal erwähnen für interessierte Mitleser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok. So tief ist natürlich nicht vel zu hören vom Futterkorbeinschlag.
> 
> Das stimmt schon aber große Köder fangen selektiv große Fische und verhindern Unruhe am Platz durch ständige Drills von Kleinfischen.
> 
> Aber das weißt du ja. Wollte es nur nochmal erwähnen für interessierte Mitleser.



Hast du ja recht, ich halte das Futter aber fischig/passiv, da ist es um diese Jahreszeit recht ruhig mit kleinem Beifang. Bei den Brassen war das auch so, kein Fisch unter 50 Zentimeter. Das Baggerloch für die nächsten Wochen wird auch spannend, weil große Alande, Schleien,Döbel und Monsterbrassen fangbar sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Klingt super, ich komm mit. 

Schade das das so weit weg ist.....


----------



## Minimax

Mann,
hier ist ja wieder was! Ich kann garnicht im Einzelnen auf die vielen berichte Eingehen, noch habe ich einen Überblick wer haute wie am Wasser war- Abererneut ein Petri in die Runde und vilene Dank für die Zeilen und Photos- und natürlich ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch und alle Siegeslorbeeren für unseren @Fantastic Fishing , toll gemacht!

herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Hering 58 :Trotzdem Petri, Hartmut! Warst Du auf Hamburger Zander aus?


Da war noch ein Angler der hat mit Köfi auf Zander versucht,aber der hatte auch nichts.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens aus Verzweiflung, da ich das Methodfutter vergessen hatte, 1mm Halibutpellets eingeweicht und dann in den Methodkorb mit den Daumen gedrückt. Dazu dann ein Popup. Nach einer Stunde waren zwar Spuren im Methodkorbfutter, aber ich würde mal auf einen Restbestand von 80% tippen. Die roten Halibutpellets hafteten wie Lehm. Vielleicht ist das noch eine Möglichkeit, Fische zu locken ohne öfters auswerfen zu müssen.



Die Pellets halten die Fische, mit Locken ist da nicht im kalten Wasser. Die  Öle lösen sich unter 10 Grad Temperatur nur noch sehr schlecht.


----------



## Tricast

@Fantastic Fishing : Was gab es denn als Ehrenpreis für die Leistung beim Hegeauftrag? Ich werde morgen mal versuchen es Dir gleichzutun.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klingt super, ich komm mit.
> 
> Schade das das so weit weg ist.....


 
Schon Schade, ich würde gerne mal einen großen Haken sehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Was gab es denn als Ehrenpreis für die Leistung beim Hegeauftrag? Ich werde morgen mal versuchen es Dir gleichzutun.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz



Liebe und Luft.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Pellets halten die Fische, mit Locken ist da nicht im kalten Wasser. Die  Öle lösen sich unter 10 Grad Temperatur nur noch sehr schlecht.



Da wirst du wohl recht haben, an die Twmperatur hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Liebe und Luft.


Am Wasser?


----------



## feederbrassen

Bin gerade vom See zurück, hatte noch Futter von gestern und wie ich jetzt gelesen habe hat FF den Vogel abgeschlossen. 
Glückwunsch dazu 
Allen anderen auch ein herzliches Petri und @Kochtopf beim nächsten mal läuft es besser 
Ich schreibe später noch ich muss erst mal was futtern


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Es passt hier ja nicht rein , aber ich war heute auch mal los.Es war leider Fisch los.


Schon mal üben für ABBA..


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bin gerade vom See zurück, hatte noch Futter von gestern und wie ich jetzt gelesen habe hat FF den Vogel abgeschlossen.
> Glückwunsch dazu
> Allen anderen auch ein herzliches Petri und @Kochtopf beim nächsten mal läuft es besser
> Ich schreibe später noch ich muss erst mal was futtern


Ach, ich habe den Zielfisch gefangen und das dreimal .. Größe ist nur für den inneren Kritiker (und euch)


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Schon mal üben für ABBA..


Ja. ABBA man muss vorbereitet sein.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe den Zielfisch gefangen und das dreimal ..



Petri, Bruderherz! Wir waren heute an einer zielfischlosen Strecke, für Kumpi liefs Brassen- und Plötzenmässig SUPER, während ich aus Zartgefühl_ freiwillig darauf verzichtet habe_ , mehr als zwei miese, magere, schleimige Brassen zu fangen. Dafür habe ich aber heute meinen persönlichen Tagesrekord in der Äusserungsfrequenz von: "Du hast die Fische verscheucht" / "talk to the Hand" / " Du dumme Sau" gebrochen. Ich glaube, ich habe kaum was anderes gesagt, den lieben langen Tag...


----------



## Papamopps

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst die Rute in den großen Flüssen nach oben stellen, um die Schnur aus dem Wasser nehmen, dann spart du bis zu 30% an notwendigem Gewicht ein (Strömungsdruck auf Schnur ist enorm). Bei der Ablage auf dem Bild müsste ich an der Elbe sicherlich Körbe von 80 Gramm verwenden, steht die Spitze hoch, benötige ich beinahe nur die Hälfte an Gramm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331557




Ok, vielen dank.
Hatte die Rute höher als beim letzten Mal, aber wohl doch zu flach.
Ggg auch der gesunkene Pegel, der zu einer Veränderung geführt hat.
Konnte.ca 1,5m näher am Wasser sitzen


----------



## feederbrassen

Heute nachmittag gings mit dem restlichen Futter usw. an den See. 
Diesmal mit dem Picker und feinem Zeug, vielleicht lassen sich Rotaugen, Giebel oder Brassen verführen 





Eine Rute wurde Aktiv gefischt mit verschiedensten Ködercocktails und die ändere als passive mit 6mm Pellets. 
Die Zeit verging und nach 1,5 Stunden der erste Zupfer. 




Ein Minibarsch samt Astwerk. 
Gewässer endrümpeln mal anders. 
Es folgten noch mehrere Barsche bis ca 25cm die an der leichten Rute ordentlich Spaß machten. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Erst als es langsam dämmerte hörten die Barsche auf zu beissen. 
Ich entschied mich noch etwas zu bleiben und bestückte die Spitzen mit Knicklichtern 








Ich spekulierte mal darauf das dann vielleicht in der Dunkelheit etwas an Friedfisch ging. 
Fledermäuse flatterten um meinen Platz, die Wasservögel waren noch aktiv. 
Nicht weit von meinem Platz raubte noch ein Hecht. 
Auch als es völlig dunkel war, so hörte man aktive Fische. 
Einen guten Biss bekam ich noch den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. 
Um 20 Uhr packte ich zusammen. 
Schon krass nicht eine Plötz aber bis in die Nacht wollte ich mir dann doch nicht antun. 

Morgen werde ich wohl nochmal einen Versuch starten. 
Mit der Spinnrute auf Barsche


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klar kannst du.
> Pass uff Öffchen dat jeht wie folgt......
> 
> Erstmal Futterplatz anlegen und Entfernung klippen.
> Wenn alles stimmt übernimmst du Entfernung auf zwei am Ufer stehende Banksticks(in 2m Abstand stecken etwa) und merkst dir wie oft du die Schnur (bis zum Klipp) rumgelegt hast.
> So findest du später deine Klippeinstellung(Wurfentfernung), falls nötig,  immer wieder!
> Nun einfach angeln.......die geklippte Entfernung auswerfen und die Schnur sofort aus dem Klipp nehmen.
> Beißt nix - wieder einklippen und einholen und erneut versuchen.
> Beißt etwas - umso besser, du kannst drillen ohne Klipp. Nahc erfolgreicher Landung einfach die Wurfentfernung wieder von den Banksticks neu abnehmen und einklippen.
> 
> Thats's it!
> 
> PS: Statt Banksticks kann man auch teure Distance Sticks verwenden.


Sach mal warum so umständlich? 
Warum zählst du nicht einfach die Kurbelumdrehungen? 
Ne Markierung vereinfacht das auch ungemein


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!

@Fantastic Fishing  - danke für Deine Berichte und Hut ab vor Deiner Taktik-Leistung!

@Kochtopf - Petri heil! Schade, daß die Kormorane Dir die Fische wuschig gemacht haben!

@Minimax - na das liest sich doch wie ein gelungener Angeltag (für Deinen Kumpel).

@Wuemmehunter - traumhaft schönes Gewässer! So ein Flüßchen hab ich in der Nähe auch, leider ist es (vermutlich) deutlich flacher und auch nicht so reich mit Fischen gesegnet (dafür gibts dort Rundmäuler). Petri zu den Plötzen!

@feederbrassen - erpickerte Barsche sind ja fast Friedfische - Petri heil!

 -- kurze Atempause --


----------



## Minimax

@feederbrassen :
Petri, hört sich so an, als hättest Du auch ohne Rotaugen einen schönen Angeltag gehabt- interessant, wie hell der Barsch im Kescher gefärbt ist- War das die Kamera oder war der so?
Und zu Bild 1: Was für ein supersüsses Zwillingspärchen- ich bin ja auch bekennender Aernos Freund.
hg
Minimax

EDIT:



geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - na das liest sich doch wie ein gelungener Angeltag (für Deinen Kumpel).



Ja, er wird noch lange an ihn zurückdenken.​


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - sieht echt zünftig aus, Dein Filius auf dem Feeder-Chair!

@phirania - ja, über die Wettervorhersagen kann man sich manchmal (= öfters als mir lieb ist) nur wundern. Petri heil!

@Hering 58 - schade, daß die Platten heute nicht so wollten wie Du... . Das nächste Mal holste Dir die Butte!


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen  - weil Minimax die Ruten erwähnte: mir waren sofort die Rollen aufgefallen - die alten Doppelkurbel-Shimanos sind für die leichte Friedfischangelei kaum zu toppen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen  - weil Minimax die Ruten erwähnte: mir waren sofort die Rollen aufgefallen - die alten Doppelkurbel-Shimanos sind für die leichte Friedfischangelei kaum zu toppen.



Wen es interessiert, es gibt von Daiwa neue leichte Freilaufrollen (Einer leider sehr vernachlässigten Sparte) ab 2500er bis 4000er Größe, und zwar in den Baureihen Black Widow und Emcast. Letzere sind teurer, aber haben ein Kugellager mehr (Gähn), sind glänzend statt matt (schade) und haben eine Ersatzspule (Yaaay!).
Beide machen sich bis auf die minimal etwas zu hohe Übersetzung auf dem Papier sehr gut. Mein Tackledealer, der schlaue Fuchs, hat sie mir natürlich gleich unter die Nase gerieben, und beim begrabbeln, verstellen und rumkurbeln fand ich sie  gut verarbeitet, stramm, mit  feinem, leichten Freilauf und schön grosser Bremse und vor allem ziemlich sexy. Aber gut, grüner Tisch, grüner Tisch. Wenn ihr sie seht, berichtet mal, ich bin ganz interessiert.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen  - weil Minimax die Ruten erwähnte: mir waren sofort die Rollen aufgefallen - die alten Doppelkurbel-Shimanos sind für die leichte Friedfischangelei kaum zu toppen.


Jipp, Heckbremse und Doppelkurbel fällt auf
Das sind zwei Shimano 1010 W.
Zuverlässig in jeder Hinsicht und das schon seit den 90er Jahren. 
Doppelkurbel finde ich bis zum mittelschweren angeln ungemein praktisch. 
Bloß wenn es an die schwere Angelei geht, mit schweren Fischen, finde ich eine einfach Kurbel besser. 
Die höhere Kraftübetragung von Kurbel auf das Rollengetriebe ist dabei von Vorteil 

Ansonsten, Doppelkurbel rockt


----------



## geomas

Meine absolute Lieblings-Shimano ist ne alte Aero Perfection 1000W, die ist an der wunderbaren Picker von Heinz montiert. Für mich sind Rute, Rolle und auch die Combo perfekt. Als Schnur dient Maxima Chameleon in 3lb, rundet die Combo ab.

DAM hat auch mal ne feine ganz leichte Freilaufrolle gebaut - Finessa FS920 oder so - tolles Röllchen. Die gabs leider nur kurze Zeit.



Ach ja - Rollen hab ich jetzt wohl erstmal genug.


----------



## Andal

Meine feinste Freilaufrolle, die eigentlich gar keine ist. Aber bei fast offener Spulenbremse und unter Ausnutzung der Kampfbremse wirkt die Mitchell Full Control 2007 wie eben eine Freilaufrolle. Knapp 200 m 20er sind ideal... jetzt mit einer Aqualite Picker verheiratet...


----------



## feederbrassen

Für einen dauer Gebrauchsgegenstand noch in super Zustand.










Mehr als eine 3lbs Schnur war da auch noch nicht drauf.
Wozu auch.
Von DAM gab es mal ne gaaaanz kleine Quick Finessa.
Davon habe ich aber nur die größeren wie 1401 und 2001
Rollen tja, hab ich wohl noch genug, es geht ja nichts kaputt


----------



## geomas

Für die Freunde der Angelei in ganz kleinen Flüßchen:





Die Fangrate find ich absolut erstaunlich.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> @feederbrassen :
> Petri, hört sich so an, als hättest Du auch ohne Rotaugen einen schönen Angeltag gehabt- interessant, wie hell der Barsch im Kescher gefärbt ist- War das die Kamera oder war der so?
> Und zu Bild 1: Was für ein supersüsses Zwillingspärchen- ich bin ja auch bekennender Aernos Freund.
> hg
> Minimax


Der oder die Barsche sind ziemlich dunkel g.ewesen. 
Das liegt an der Handykamera. 
Die  und Aeros waren, sind, klasse Rollen


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Für die Freunde der Angelei in ganz kleinen Flüßchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Fangrate find ich absolut erstaunlich.


Den Setzkescher und seinen Einsatz wieder weniger...!


----------



## geomas

^ die Match-Men können wohl nicht anders als mit Setzkescher, egal wo und wie sie angeln.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Match-Men können wohl nicht anders als mit Setzkescher, egal wo und wie sie angeln.


Sehe ich auch so. Aber das Trumm sollte dann auch wenigstens ganz im Wasser liegen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Match-Men können wohl nicht anders als mit Setzkescher, egal wo und wie sie angeln.



Ich hab jetzt schon mehrmals (ist aber nun rein akademisch, die Gottheiten haben mich aus ihrer Gunst verstossen) über den Stzkescher nachgedacht. Wenn man ihn ohne Fehl und Tadel verwendet warum nicht- natürlich sollte er am Ende des Tages eine so unglückliche Fehlstelle aufweisen, das der ganze schöne Fang sich in die Freiheit verabschieden kann, obwohl man sich fest vornham, all die herrlichen Fische im Fleischwolf pürieren.
Und in der Zwischenzeit: Schatze nicht, wenn unsere paar Fischlis lebensgefährliche Traumata durchmachen, wenn sie nen halben Nachmittag sanft und sinnig in ner immerhin fast 4m langen Röhre verbringen.
Ist wie mit so vielen Praktiken: Man sollte nie von den Extremen ausgehen.


----------



## geomas

Die wirklich regelkonforme (auf Nummer sicher) Verwendung eines Setzkeschers ist an etlichen von mir beangelten Gewässern praktisch gar nicht möglich.
Die horizontale „Abspannung” oder wie man dies nennen mag eines langen Setzkeschers würde ein Bad im Teich oder den Einsatz eines Bootes/Floßes erfordern. 


#traumata - sehe ich ähnlich wie Du, Minimax. Ich hab als Knirps vom Toben und Klettern in der Natur öfters mal „ganz schlimme Kratzer” an Knien mit nach Hause gebracht. Oder die „Gusche” böse verbrannt, weil ich zu gierig beim Mittag war. War schnell vergessen. So gehts wohl vielen Fischis beim (Fried-) Fischen, vermute ich.


----------



## rhinefisher

Setzkescher machen für mich nur dann Sinn, wenn ich mit Verwertungsabsicht fische.
Zu beginn des angelns weiß ich ja noch nicht ob ich die notwendigen 12 Rotaugen fürs Einlegen oder die Fischfrikadelle auch wirklich fange.
Also die Fische ins Hälternetz und wenn es nicht genug werden, dürfen sie wieder schwimmen - das ist eigentlich sehr praktisch.. .
3 dieser tollen Dinger besitze ich; einen winzigen Köderfischsetzkescher fürs Boot, einen grösseren Köderfischsetzkescher ebenfalls fürs Boot, und dann habe ich mir letztes Jahr, als der Laden in Gennep zu gemacht hat, noch einen ordentlichen 350er gekauft, weil er soooo billig war.
Benutzt habe ich ihn bis heute einmal, zum ausprobieren.. .
Braucht man also nicht wirklich...

Wirklich schönes Pärchen diese Picker..


----------



## Papamopps

Andal schrieb:


> Meine feinste Freilaufrolle, die eigentlich gar keine ist. Aber bei fast offener Spulenbremse und unter Ausnutzung der Kampfbremse wirkt die Mitchell Full Control 2007 wie eben eine Freilaufrolle. Knapp 200 m 20er sind ideal... jetzt mit einer Aqualite Picker verheiratet...


Ich hatte durch Zufall bei einem Angelset aus 4 Ruten und 3 Spulen (für 30eur ebay Kleinanzeigen) eine Matchrute 3-18g mit einer Shimano Exage Heckbremse mit Kampfbremse dabei... die zieht offen auch ganz leicht ab...
Man muss nur vor dem Kurbeln dran denken, den Hebel umzulegen


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sach mal warum so umständlich?
> Warum zählst du nicht einfach die Kurbelumdrehungen?
> Ne Markierung vereinfacht das auch ungemein




Nach zwei Wochen hab ich dann 14 Markierungen auf der Schnur und weiß nicht mehr welche die richtige ist. 

Wie zählst du denn beim Auswerfen die Kurbelumdrehungen?

Ich kann mir die Entfernung immer wieder von den Bank/distance sticks abnehmen aber ich werfe ja auch nicht 30 mal an einem Angeltag aus, sondern eher 3,4 mal.


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Setzkescher machen für mich nur dann Sinn, wenn ich mit Verwertungsabsicht fische.
> Zu beginn des angelns weiß ich ja noch nicht ob ich die notwendigen 12 Rotaugen fürs Einlegen oder die Fischfrikadelle auch wirklich fange.
> Also die Fische ins Hälternetz und wenn es nicht genug werden, dürfen sie wieder schwimmen - das ist eigentlich sehr praktisch.. .
> 3 dieser tollen Dinger besitze ich; einen winzigen Köderfischsetzkescher fürs Boot, einen grösseren Köderfischsetzkescher ebenfalls fürs Boot, und dann habe ich mir letztes Jahr, als der Laden in Gennep zu gemacht hat, noch einen ordentlichen 350er gekauft, weil er soooo billig war.
> Benutzt habe ich ihn bis heute einmal, zum ausprobieren.. .
> Braucht man also nicht wirklich...
> 
> Wirklich schönes Pärchen diese Picker..



Ich wüsste garnicht wo ich einen Setzkescher einsetzen darf. An allen mir bekannten Angelstellen ist der Einsatz verboten....


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste garnicht wo ich einen Setzkescher einsetzen darf. An allen mir bekannten Angelstellen ist der Einsatz verboten....



Ich wohne direkt an der holländichen Grenze und fische eigentlich mehr in NL als in D...


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich wohne direkt an der holländichen Grenze und fische eigentlich mehr in NL als in D...


Eigentlich müsste ich mich eher "maasfisher" nennen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon wieder Setzkescher......

Ich benutze den sehr oft und bin froh darüber, dass ich es darf!

Die Fische bleiben über viele Stunden frisch und munter.
Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Interessanterweise sind die Meinungen über den Setzkescher immer von Negativität geprägt, ohne dabei einen wichtigen Fakt zu erwähnen.

Er schont die Fische nach einem Drill, falls später Release geplant ist! Wer kennt es von den Brassen nicht, wenn sie kurz nach dem abhaken 5 Meter weit schwimmen und dann außerhalb der Kescherreichweite kieloben treiben? Am Fluss ist der Setzkescher sogar noch beliebter in England, aus genannten Gründen. Dort sollen die Barben sich im Schon!kescher erholen.

Den Fischen hat es meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls nie geschadet, ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sind die Meinungen über den Setzkescher immer von Negativität geprägt




Den Setzkescher hat der VDSF damals in der Westzone gezielt negativ dargestellt und das wird heutzutage immer noch nachgeplappert.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach zwei Wochen hab ich dann 14 Markierungen auf der Schnur und weiß nicht mehr welche die richtige ist.
> 
> Wie zählst du denn beim Auswerfen die Kurbelumdrehungen?
> 
> Ich kann mir die Entfernung immer wieder von den Bank/distance sticks abnehmen aber ich werfe ja auch nicht 30 mal an einem Angeltag aus, sondern eher 3,4 mal.


Ich mach mir auch keine Markierung auf die Schnur. 
Wenn ich meine Stelle gefunden habe Clip ich ein.
Beim Einkurbeln zähle ich die Umdrehungen mit.
Somit habe ich schonmal die Entfernung auf der ich fische 
Habe ich einen Abriß oder muss aus dem Clip raus ist es ein leichtes die Entfernung wieder neu zu finden und wieder neu zu clippen.
Die Kunst dabei ist schnell aus dem Clip raus zu kommen.
Erstmal hab ich den Clip in einer Position wo ich schnell dran komme und dann hast du beim spannen nach dem auswerfen 1oder 2 Umdrehungen Schnur drüber. 
Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt 
Meist weiß man sofort schon beim Biss wer am anderen Ende ist oder spätestens beim aufnehmen der Rute.
Rücklaufsperre auf und Finger unter die Schnur, ausclippen.
Die Zeit hast du, musst nur sehr schnell dabei sein. 
Eine Rolle die ich für Distanz oder im Rhein nutze gibt die Schnur aus dem Clip sobald die Rücklaufsperre frei gebe und der Rotor zurück läuft 
Ungemein Praktisch, war aber zufällig das ich das bemerkt habe.
Was das auswerfen angeht, im See ca alle 10 -15Minuten.
Im Rhein ca. alle 2 Minuten. 
Allein dadurch weiß man schon beim auswerfen wieviel Dampf man geben muss um auf seinen Platz zu kommen.
Eine Zeit lang habe ich mal Nähgarn anstelle des Clip benutzt.
Einfach so anknüpfen als wenn man einen Schnurstopper macht 
Würde ich bei sehr dünnen Leinen wieder so machen oder wenn ich im Baggersee sehr nah fische.
Denn da reicht die Zeit und Elastizität des Materials meist nicht mehr um Schnurbruch durch ein losstürmendes Wasserschwein zu verhindern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Beim Einkurbeln zähle ich die Umdrehungen mit.
> Somit habe ich schonmal die Entfernung auf der ich fische
> Habe ich einen Abriß oder muss aus dem Clip raus *ist es ein leichtes die Entfernung wieder neu zu finden* und wieder neu zu clippen.




Und wie?
Rennst du dann am Ufer bei ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre mit der Schnur los und zählst wie oft sich die Rolle rückwärts dreht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bevorzuge auch Reelturns. Die Lösung für den Clipp ist auch nicht so dramatisch. Gummiband in den Klipp ziehen nach einem Wurf auf die Stelle, dann über den Spulenkopf führen. Ist wie ein Elastic und wird bei großer Krafteinwirkung durchtrennt. Problem: manche Gummis sind zu hart und widerstandsfähig. Da muss ich die richtige Sorte erst noch finden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wie?
> Rennst du dann am Ufer bei ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre mit der Schnur los und zählst wie oft sich die Rolle rückwärts dreht?


Mehr als + - 3 bis 5 Meter werden es nicht 
Also muss ich vielleicht von meiner Plattform aufstehen und 2 Meter zurück *gehen. *
Keines falls renn ich los


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> *Mehr als + - 3 bis 5 Meter werden es nicht*
> Also muss ich vielleicht von meiner Plattform aufstehen und 2 Meter zurück *gehen. *
> Keines falls renn ich los




Dann geht's ja. 

Aber sehr genau ist das nicht.
3 -5 m zuviel kann dann schon in den Bäumen hängen wenn ich hart Ufer angel-

Da bleib ich lieber bei der bankstick Methode.


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Problem: manche Gummis sind zu hart und widerstandsfähig. Da muss ich die richtige Sorte erst noch finden.


Deswegen lass ich das. 
So dicke Vorfächer fische ich nur sehr selten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann geht's ja.
> 
> Aber sehr genau ist das nicht.
> 
> Da bleib ich lieber bei der bankstick Methode.


Naja ich lass jetzt mal die Kirche im Dorf 
Es ist aber genau genug um weiter zu Fangen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das glaub ich gern.
Die Fische rücken ja meist nach wenn das Futter ein Stück weiter liegt und keine anderen Umstände dagegen sprechen wie Strömung oder große Tiefenveränderungen.

Ich bin aber zu sehr Perfektionist für solche Sperenzchen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das glaub ich gern.
> Die Fische rücken ja meist nach wenn das Futter ein Stück weiter liegt und keine anderen Umstände dagegen sprechen wie Strömung oder große Tiefenveränderungen.
> 
> Ich bin aber zu sehr Perfektionist für solche Sperenzchen.


Perfektion nur wo es wirklich ein MUSS ist.
Posenangeln z.b. Ist so was.
Auf Grund ist es seltener der Fall das 50cm über Fisch oder lange Nase entscheiden 
 Loten ist auch ein MUSS ohne dem geht nichts.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Problem: manche Gummis sind zu hart und widerstandsfähig. Da muss ich die richtige Sorte erst noch finden.


Gehen normale Haushaltsgummis nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Posenangeln z.b. Ist so was.
> Auf Grund ist es seltener der Fall das 50cm über Fisch oder lange Nase entscheiden
> Loten ist auch ein MUSS ohne dem geht nichts.




Auf jeden Fall. 

Ich gehe an jeden Wurf so ran, dass alles perfekt sein muss weil jedesmal der Fisch des Lebens beißen könnte!

So larifari kommt mir nicht inne Tüte.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Ich gehe an jeden Wurf so ran, dass alles perfekt sein muss weil jedesmal der Fisch des Lebens beißen könnte!
> 
> So larifari kommt mir nicht inne Tüte.


Wenn mir mal ein Wurf daneben geht führe ich den umgehend neu aus. 
Alles andere ist Mist.


----------



## Matrix85

@Fantastic Fishing und @feederbrassen , ich bin da ganz eurer Meinung, das Gummi kann mal reißen oder du hast Pech und das Vorfach sagt Good bye... 
ich nehm deshalb ein normales Haushaltsgummi und knote eine kleine Schlaufe rein, die didn’t später dazu , das Gummi aus dem Clip zu ziehen. Probiert es aus, für mich ist es die beste Lösung und funktioniert perfekt


----------



## feederbrassen

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Gehen normale Haushaltsgummis nicht?


Die sind zu lasch, die sind je nach Korbgewicht schon beim Wurf durch


----------



## Papamopps

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst die Rute in den großen Flüssen nach oben stellen, um die Schnur aus dem Wasser nehmen, dann spart du bis zu 30% an notwendigem Gewicht ein (Strömungsdruck auf Schnur ist enorm). Bei der Ablage auf dem Bild müsste ich an der Elbe sicherlich Körbe von 80 Gramm verwenden, steht die Spitze hoch, benötige ich beinahe nur die Hälfte an Gramm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331557



Kann die 0,32er Monofile Schlagschnur auch falsch sein, bei Strömungsdruck? 

Hatte nur bei der 0,22er Angst, dass die mit mir 120g Korb und Futter, abreißt. 

Danke.


----------



## rhinefisher

2 Profis unter sich..
Und irgendwie haben beide Recht..


----------



## feederbrassen

Papamopps schrieb:


> Kann die 0,32er Monofile Schlagschnur auch falsch sein, bei Strömungsdruck?
> 
> Hatte nur bei der 0,22er Angst, dass die mit mir 120g Korb und Futter, abreißt.
> 
> Danke.


Klar macht so ein Tau etwas aus.
Aber ne 22er hält nen 120g Korb problemlos.
Schon mal an Krallenkörbe gedacht.
Das Spart Gewicht.




Schlagschnur mach ich nur wenn viele Muscheln usw da sind. 
Länge der Schlagschnur 2,5 fache der Rutenlänge


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die sind zu lasch, die sind je nach Korbgewicht schon beim Wurf durch



Thats it! Nach 20 Würfen schnibbelt die Mono dünne Gummis durch, bei dicken Gummis wiederum nicht, da kann ein Karpfen auch durchladen, wie er will. Die Thematik ist ja auch in Abhängigkeit zum eigenen Flavour beim Feedern einzusortieren, ich kann an der Elbe beispielsweise (wie bei du am Rhein) nicht ständig ein/ausklippen und Füttern wie ein Knecht. Da musst konstant Material auf den Platz. Auf Wettkämpfen muss ich den Takt auch variieren, eine große Startfütterung ist viel zu Riskant.

Beim Method Feedern ist es halt so, das ein kurzes Vorfach "on top" eine extrem böse Schwachstelle bildet. Gut, wann beißen Karpfen der der Extraklasse?! Ich kriege Fische bis 10 Kilogramm ohne Probleme in den Griff, aber eben nicht die Muttertiere. Da muss ich jetzt einfach eine Lernphase einlegen und das nächste Jahr intensives Method Feedern analysieren. Es ist ja nicht so, das ich solche Abrisse jede Woche erlebe.

Zumindest eines ist klar: Fahrradschlauch gehört an die Felge, nicht auf den Spulenkopf. Der dämlichste Tipp, den ich immer wieder Lese.


----------



## rhinefisher

Da es in Strömen regnet, fräse ich mich weiter durch meine 3ZKDB, um endlich mal Ordnung in mein Zeug zu bringen.
Gerade habe ich 96 Gußformen gezählt....
Das man niemals genug Angelzeug hat, scheint mir mittlerweile bloß ein ganz böses Gerücht zu sein..


----------



## Papamopps

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Schlagschnur mach ich nur wenn viele Muscheln usw da sind.
> Länge der Schlagschnur 2,5 fache der Rutenlänge



Also ich habe 0,10er geflochtene drauf und dann 7-10m monofile. Dann nehme ich mal die 0,22er. 
Danke.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das man niemals genug Angelzeug hat, scheint mir mittlerweile bloß ein ganz böses Gerücht zu sein..


Die Frage ist: würde dir spontan einfallen was du kaufen wollen würdest? Wenn du die Antwort mit Ja beantwortest lautet die Antwort "es ist nicht genug" xD


----------



## feederbrassen

Papamopps schrieb:


> Also ich habe 0,10er geflochtene drauf und dann 7-10m monofile. Dann nehme ich mal die 0,22er.
> Danke.


Geflecht benutz ich nicht. 
Es gibt sehr gute Monofile. 
Die haben sehr wenig Dehnung, sind Abriebfest, was Geflecht garnicht ab kann und die Gefahr von Aussteigern reduziert sich weil wenigstens etwas Dehnung in der Leine ist. 
Die Flussruten sind alle sehr hart, müssen sie ja auch sein. 
Geflecht würde ich nur auf Distanz jenseits der 90+ nutzen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: würde dir spontan einfallen was du kaufen wollen würdest? Wenn du die Antwort mit Ja beantwortest lautet die Antwort "es ist nicht genug" xD



Da hast Du meinen wunden Punkt exakt getroffen - mit fallen immer irgendwelche Sachen ein..


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da hast Du meinen wunden Punkt exakt getroffen - mit fallen immer irgendwelche Sachen ein..


*HIER  *
Da bist du nicht alleine mit.


----------



## Andal

Was helfen einem 100 Sachen, wenn die 101te abgeht? Also irgendwie organisieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Nubbsie von gestern ersetzt nicht die Rute von heute!


----------



## feederbrassen

Es sind gar nicht mal so die Nubsies.
Bei mir geht das eher in den Ruten und Rollenbereich.


----------



## Papamopps

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Geflecht benutz ich nicht.
> Es gibt sehr gute Monofile.
> Die haben sehr wenig Dehnung, sind Abriebfest, was Geflecht garnicht ab kann und die Gefahr von Aussteigern reduziert sich weil wenigstens etwas Dehnung in der Leine ist.
> Die Flussruten sind alle sehr hart, müssen sie ja auch sein.
> Geflecht würde ich nur auf Distanz jenseits der 90+ nutzen.




Wäre denn 0,22er Monofile ausreichend für eine -150g Feederrute für den Rhein bei Köln?

Denn die 0,32 die ich drauf hatte, hatte ständig Drall.
Daher hab ich dann die geflochtene drübergespult.

Versuche noch das beste Setup zu finden.
Danke.


----------



## Kochtopf

An deiner Stelle würde ich das Setup erstmal so belassen und Erfahrung sammeln. Alles was dir hier erzählt wird ist wahr (selbst das scheinbar widersprüchliche) und es funktioniert für den jeweiligen Ükel und sein Gewässer aber das alles ersetzt nicht, dass du nicht eigene Erfahrungen machst. Geh einfach angeln, halte die Augen offen und denk drüber nach was du siehst, dann wird das alles schon


----------



## feederbrassen

Papamopps schrieb:


> Wäre denn 0,22er Monofile ausreichend für eine -150g Feederrute für den Rhein bei Köln?
> 
> Denn die 0,32 die ich drauf hatte, hatte ständig Drall.
> Daher hab ich dann die geflochtene drübergespult.
> 
> Versuche noch das beste Setup zu finden.
> Danke.


I
Ich weiß ja nicht wie weit musst du raus ,wie schwer ,Kies, Sandboden, Grünzeug, Muscheln etc...
Eine 0, 22 er je nach Bedingungen kann reichen.
Ich fische seit 4 Jahren eine 0,24 er und damit ziehe ich 120 gr + Futter, bei Bedarf voll durch.
Laut Hersteller trägt die 7,9 kg. 
 Hab ich nie getestet.
Man sollte sich angewöhnen ab und an mal den ersten Meter während des fischens auf Abrieb zu kontrollieren .


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Es sind gar nicht mal so die Nubsies.
> Bei mir geht das eher in den Ruten und Rollenbereich.


Irgendwann brauchte man das Zeug mal, oder war wenigstens der Meinung. Außerdem muss man auch Vorräte anlegen, mit denen man dereinst seine Erben nerven kann.


----------



## Papamopps

feederbrassen schrieb:


> I
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie weit musst du raus ,wie schwer ,Kies, Sandboden, Grünzeug, Muscheln etc...
> Eine 0, 22 er je nach Bedingungen kann reichen.
> Ich fische seit 4 Jahren eine 0,24 er und damit ziehe ich 120 gr + Futter, bei Bedarf voll durch.
> Laut Hersteller trägt die 7,9 kg.
> Hab ich nie getestet.
> Man sollte sich angewöhnen ab und an mal den ersten Meter während des fischens auf Abrieb zu kontrollieren .



Ich mag an der gelben geflochtenen auch die Sichtbarkeit.

Werde mal zum Vegleich meine zweite gleiche Feederrute mit der Monofilen angeln.
Und nebeneinander auswerfen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwann brauchte man das Zeug mal, oder war wenigstens der Meinung. Außerdem muss man auch Vorräte anlegen, mit denen man dereinst seine Erben nerven kann.


Och davon habe ich auch noch hier liegen
Irgendwann mal gesehen und ausprobiert und dann im Kleinteilefach verschwunden.
Manchmal braucht man es dann doch wieder.
Jäger und Sammler halt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich mag an der gelben geflochtenen auch die Sichtbarkeit.
> 
> Werde mal zum Vegleich meine zweite gleiche Feederrute mit der Monofilen angeln.
> Und nebeneinander auswerfen.


Mein Monofil ist ROT .
Mit Sonnenlicht drin über Wasser nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich mag an der gelben geflochtenen auch die Sichtbarkeit.
> 
> Werde mal zum Vegleich meine zweite gleiche Feederrute mit der Monofilen angeln.
> Und nebeneinander auswerfen.


Ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammeln.
Eigene Vorlieben spielen auch eine große Rolle dabei.


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da hast Du meinen wunden Punkt exakt getroffen - mit fallen immer irgendwelche Sachen ein..



Ist doch wie bei den Frauen,wenn es um Schuhe geht.....


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Ist doch wie bei den Frauen,wenn es um Schuhe geht.....


Generell ist es sehr hilfreich, sich diesen Gedankengang zu eigen zu machen. Die BH von meinem FB hat viel mit Australien Shephatds und Zucht etc zu tun - als sie sich mal echauffierte, dass sie nicht verstehen würde  wozu man drei Kescher benötigt erklärte ich ihr, das jede Rute und jeder Kescher eine eigene Aufgabe haben, ähnlich wie mit Hundeleinen.
Dies Verstand sie sofort und mittlerweile herrscht ein Gleichgewicht des Schreckens zwischen Hundezubehör und Angelkram


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Ist doch wie bei den Frauen,wenn es um Schuhe geht.....


Und Handtaschen


----------



## geomas

Ich fürchte jedes mögliche Erklärungsmuster versagt wenn meine Korkposen-Großbestellung eintrifft. Naja, ich muß mich auch nur vor mir selbst rechtfertigen. 
Das verdaxxxxt anstrengende Arbeits-Wochenende erkläre ich für mich für beendet. Vielleicht klappts schon morgen mit der Angelei, im Laufe der Woche bestimmt.
Seltsam, ich freu mich auf den Angelherbst. Kenn ich so von früheren Jahren nicht.


----------



## TobBok

Moin Leute,

melde mich mal zurück.
Habe hier einen Bericht gepostet, bezieht sich zwar aufs Spinnfischen, aber ich verlinks hier trotzdem mal, weil ich auf den Punkt b) aufmerksam machen wollte: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ichten-spinnrute-alles-erreichen-kann.347619/

Vor Ort hat dort ein Räucherer vor meinen Augen mehrere fette 60cm-Brassen und einige 40+cm Schleien in den Räucherofen bugsiert.
Er erzählte mir auch von stattlichen Rotaugen und Rotfedern, die dort herum schwirren sollen...
Wenn ich das nächsten Mal dort hochfahre, werde ich dem ganzen also einen ükeligeren Anstrich geben als der Trip es dieses Mal hatte.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Ich fürchte jedes mögliche Erklärungsmuster versagt wenn meine Korkposen-Großbestellung eintrifft. Naja, ich muß mich auch nur vor mir selbst rechtfertigen.
> Das verdaxxxxt anstrengende Arbeits-Wochenende erkläre ich für mich für beendet. Vielleicht klappts schon morgen mit der Angelei, im Laufe der Woche bestimmt.
> Seltsam, ich freu mich auf den Angelherbst. Kenn ich so von früheren Jahren nicht.



Mach dir wegen deiner Posen keinen Kopf, verteil sie auf mehrere persönliche Geschenckpakete, ein Paket zum Reformationstag,  weil Dir die Posen das Angeln reformieren helfen. wären da noch die 4 Adventssonntage, und den Rest gibt es zu Weihnachten. Korkposen sind was natürliches und wunderschön, von der kleinsten Stipppose bis zum Hechtproppen.  Und somit entfällt die Rechtfertigung. Ansonsten kann ich dich verstehen, so ein schöner Indian Summer am See, da kann man die Seele baumeln lassen und sich entspannen. Ich habe mir für die „Zauberstabrute“ eine neue Spitze gebaut so das ich sie jetzt auch als Swingtip nutzen kann Vielleicht komm ich noch diese Woche dazu sie zu testen.


----------



## geomas

@TobBok  - danke für den schönen Bericht zum Angeln in Schweden. Die dortigen Friedfische zu ignorieren wird mir nicht mehr passieren...

@Hecht100+ - danke für die sachdienlichen Hinweise in Sachen Selbstbetrug ;-) Ich fühl mich schon besser und hab auch gleich noch ne Pre-Brexit-Order auf die Insel geschickt. Gespannt bin ich besonders auf die hübsche Tackle Box Darrent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver Rute.
Viel Erfolg mit dem Zauberstab - ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Testbericht!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wunderschönes Rütchen hast du dir da ausgesucht, Glückwunsch. Und laut Beschreibung für vieles zu verwenden. Bin gespannt wie du mit der Länge zufrieden bist, extra für beengtes Angeln.


----------



## geomas

Danke! Es gibt im Arsenal ja bereits einige kurze Ruten, noch kürzere und etwas längere. 
Die 8ft sind hoffentlich praktisch an den vielen Kleingewässern hier. Will ja unbedingt noch mal die Bäche der Umgebung „beackern”.
Eventuell ist das Rütlein auch für kurze Angeltrips mit Fahrrad geeignet.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch erstmal ein Petri an alle, die die letzten 10 Tage am Wasser erfolgreich (oder auch nicht ) waren. 
Bei mir daheim ist ein Erkältung rum gegangen, deswegen konnte ich auch nicht dem Ükel folgen (erst Sohnemann, dann ich, jetzt meine Frau, die Vorfreude steigt wenn er in den Kindergarten kommt )
Allerdings konnte ich noch vorher meinem Tackledealer einen Besucht abstatten und in seinem Taschensortiment stöbern. Und dass war wahrlich nicht klein, ich bin froh dass ich vorher unzählige Stunden im Internet verbracht habe um zu gucken was ich brauche. Und siehe da, die meisten, die in die engere Auswahl gekommen sind, hatte der Mann vor Ort und ich sie begrabbeln konnte. Und dass war eine weiße Entscheidung, ein paar von denen, die im Netz gut aussahen, waren Praktisch nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Am Ende hab ich mich für eine Anaconda Carp Gear I entschieden. Wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen dazu komme, werden ich noch ein paar Fotos davon reinsetzen.


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok  - danke für den schönen Bericht zum Angeln in Schweden. Die dortigen Friedfische zu ignorieren wird mir nicht mehr passieren...
> 
> @Hecht100+ - danke für die sachdienlichen Hinweise in Sachen Selbstbetrug ;-) Ich fühl mich schon besser und hab auch gleich noch ne Pre-Brexit-Order auf die Insel geschickt. Gespannt bin ich besonders auf die hübsche Tackle Box Darrent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver Rute.
> Viel Erfolg mit dem Zauberstab - ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Testbericht!


Interessante Rute auf jeden Fall. Wat kost denn Versand bei TB nach good ol' germany?


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Und ich dachte Du hast schon eine "interessante" Angelrute. Dann ist es ja gut dass Du auch noch eine Rolle bekommst.

Viele liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich schon besser und hab auch gleich noch ne Pre-Brexit-Order auf die Insel geschickt. Gespannt bin ich besonders auf die hübsche Tackle Box Darrent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver Rute.



Ahh, endlich gelangt mal eine der Darent Valleys in Ükelhand! Da bin ich aber sehr gespannt, wir haben ja schon öfters uber die Serie gemutmasst,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger - Glückwunsch zur Tasche!

@daci7 - ich habe noch diverse andere Artikel bei der TB bestellt - der Versand hat letztlich 21,33 € gekostet.

@Tricast - ja, ich habe einige interessante Angelruten. Die neue kurze ist für einen speziellen Zweck. Und die Rollen sind schon alle hier im Haus.
Lange Stippen oder „Lang-Lang-Ruten” (über 6m) hab ich nicht, ne richtig gute Bolo auch nicht und auch keine modernen Karpfenruten.
In diesen Segmenten hab ich momentan aber auch kein Bedürfnis.

@Minimax - ich habe mir die anderen Modelle mehrfach im Netz angesehen, aber letztlich brauche ich nicht noch eine „avonige” 11ft-Rute oder oder oder. Deshalb die kurze.
Gespannt bin ich sehr.


----------



## Tobias85

Gute Tag die Herren,

ich werfe eben auch mal ein dickes Petri und Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle in die Runde als kleines Lebenszeichen. Der Uni-Start und diverse Entrümpelngsaktione (Dachboden etc.) haben mich ein wenig geschlaucht, aber inzwischen hat sich mein Schlafrhythmus wieder an die neuen Zeiten gewöhnt und ich bin guter Dinge, demnächst auch mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen.  Vielleicht schaff ichs sogar heute noch ganz kurz an den Bach...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute ist wieder Flüsschen Wetter.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Beißen tut's auch schon....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächste Stelle....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da isser....


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Professore! Döbel, Korkpose und edle Maver sehen gut zusammen aus!

@Tobias85 - viel Erfolg beim Studium und logisch, auch am Bach!



So, liebe Leute: der Heinz, unser @Tricast, der ist ein Schmuggler!
Heute kam ein Paket aus Hoope hier an, Heinz hatte mir einen nicht mehr benötigten Baitwaiter angeboten.
Und irgendwie, _ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehbar_, ist Heinz dabei der Inhalt seiner Schatzkiste mit in die Köderdosen _„gerutscht”_...
Feine alte Olivetten, geheimnisvolle ummantelte feine Tellerbleie („flat bombs”), ein Baitdropper und sogar eine Mitchell-Quartz-Rolle samt E-Spulen (die futuristische Rolle mit Bügel aus Kunststoff).

Also, lieber Heinz, ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich Dir/Euch danken kann.
Ein herzliches Dankeschön aus dem trüben Rostock, Georg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> eine Mitchell-Quartz-Rolle



Die Dinger sehen toll aus.

Ich bin jetzt wieder zu Hause.
Nochmal ein- und auspacken wollte ich auch nicht bei den aufziehenden dicken Wolken.

Nächstes Mal geht es weiter.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok  - danke für den schönen Bericht zum Angeln in Schweden. Die dortigen Friedfische zu ignorieren wird mir nicht mehr passieren...


Definitiv richtig.
Es emphielt sich vorher die Info-Seiten der Fischereien aufzurufen.
Diese haben - leider meist auf schwedisch - in der Regel AUSFÜHRLICHE Infos zu den Angelgewässern. 
Aber es gibt ja Google Übersetzer. Auch wenn man dann manchmal die Bedeutungen deuten muss.
Über zu erwartende Fischarten, bis hin zu wo man welche Angelei am besten betreiben kann etc.
Dies kann wichtige Infos geben, mit welchen Techniken man am ehesten Erfolg hat.
Hier mal ein kleiner Ükel-Guide auf schwedisch, ich kann sie fast auswendig....:
Mört - Rotauge
Sarv - Rotfeder
Färna - Döbel
Sutare - Schleie
Braxen - Brassen (den konnte ich mir sogar ohne Wörterbuch herleiten..  )
Benlöja / Löja - Laube
Ruda - Karausche
Karp - Karpfen (auch sehr offensichtlich, aber idR nur an einigen Stellen zu finden, wo sie aus sportlichen gründen einzug fanden)
Barb - Barbe

Alande gibt es in Schweden quasi nicht. Ihr Verbreitungsgebiet endet in Finnland.
Grade Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen, Schleien und Lauben findet man quasi in allen größeren Seen dort.
In Seen sind die Angaben über die Weißfischbestände bzgl der Arten oft sehr genau erfasst.
Karauschengewässer hatte ich nicht vor der Haustür und sind wohl auch eher rar dort.
In den Flüssen findet man oft nur die Bezeichnung "Weißfisch" - "vitfisk" - erfasst, weil dort Flüsse in erster Linie als Betätigungsfeld für Fliegenfischer und Raubfischangler gesehen werden, aber das Angeln auf Weißfische logischerweise mit entsprechender Karte dennoch legal ist.
Einziger "vitfisk" der in Flüssen oft seperat aufgeführt wird, ist der Döbel, weil er ja auch für Fliegenfischer dort anglerische Relevanz hat und gut abwächst.
Auch Barben werden, wenn sie vorkommen, seperat erfasst.

Hat man das Glück und einen schwedischen Angelladen in der Nähe, so verkaufen diese auch durchaus Würmer, Maden usw. Aber man sollte an Ükel-Tackle alles dabei haben, denn in erster Linie sind dort ganz eindeutig Barsch, Hecht und Zander als Süßwasser-Sportfische neben den Salmoniden auszumachen. Friedfisch-Tackle sucht man oft vergeblich.

Das sind die Infos, die ich aus Gespräche und Recherche zusammengetragen habe.
Euch helfen die Angaben beim nächsten Trip vllt auch weiter


----------



## phirania

Bei mir ist es auch wieder der kleine Fluss heute.





Etliche Rotaugen gab's und zwei Hechtbisse versemmelt
Nun ist erstmal tote Hose....


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch wieder der kleine Fluss heute.
> Anhang anzeigen 331665
> 
> 
> Etliche Rotaugen gab's und zwei Hechtbisse versemmelt
> Nun ist erstmal tote Hose....


Petri Kalle.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Prof,schönes Flüsschen hast du.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Kalle.


Petri heil an el Professore alias @Professor Tinca und @phirania


----------



## geomas

@phirania  - gut sieht er aus, der kleine Fluß!

@TobBok - ich hab ja dieses Jahr die Schweden verwirrt, indem ich mit Schwingspitzrute und Dosenmais in den (östlichen) Schären auf Friedfische geangelt habe.
Gefangen hab ich ausschließlich Braxen - nicht unbedingt der Lieblingsfisch der Einheimischen, wenn ich deren Gesichtsausdruck korrekt interpretiert habe...
Nochmals Danke für Deine Tipps!


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin nochmal kurz am Fluß nebenan, mit Budgetbolo und Chinapin. Hatte den Baitwaiter von Heinz mit, konnte ihn (Denkfehler meinerseits) aber nicht einsetzen, da der Bosen zu hart für einen Bankstick war und ich das Dreibein zu Hause gelassen hatte.
Es bissen heute keine Cypriniden, nur die quergestreiften Rabauken dachten, sie könnten mit meinen Maden „einen draufmachen”.
Hatte testweise ne 3AA Crystal Avon Pose montiert, die gefällt mir ganz gut an der Bolo.






Ruhiger Abend am Fluß nebenan


----------



## Jason

@phirania Petri zu den Rotaugen. Schade wegen den versemmelten Hechtbissen. 

@Professor Tinca Dickes Döbelpetri. Schöne Bilder. Es läuft bei dir.

@geomas Den Kurzansitz wolltest du dir wohl nicht entgehen lassen. Petri!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin nochmal kurz am Fluß nebenan, mit Budgetbolo und Chinapin. Hatte den Baitwaiter von Heinz mit, konnte ihn (Denkfehler meinerseits) aber nicht einsetzen, da der Bosen zu hart für einen Bankstick war und ich das Dreibein zu Hause gelassen hatte.
> Es bissen heute keine Cypriniden, nur die quergestreiften Rabauken dachten, sie könnten mit meinen Maden „einen draufmachen”.
> Hatte testweise ne 3AA Crystal Avon Pose montiert, die gefällt mir ganz gut an der Bolo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruhiger Abend am Fluß nebenan


Petri zum Kurzansitz mit Unteroffizieren! Und auch an @Professor Tinca und @Phiranha und alle die ich vergessen habe.
Peter D. baut ganz einfach gute Posen, da gibt es nix. Wenn Middy Posen nur halb so haltbar wären


----------



## geomas

Danke!

#posen
Hab neulich mal einen „Dura Wag” von Preston probiert (Variante „Insert” mit fester Bebleiung) - angeblich sind das ja die robustesten Waggler auf dem Markt.
Noch hab ich sie nicht kaputtgekriegt. Gut sihtbar sind die Insert-Antennen auch. Sehr filigran wirken die Posen nicht, sollen sie wohl auch nicht.

Die kleinsten Größen der Carp-Lake-Waggler von Middy scheinen prima Flachwasserposen zu sein - mit den zierlichen Teilen sollte sich auch sehr gut auf Rotfedern angeln lassen.





links 2 Middy Carp Lake Waggler (0,3g + 0,3g), 2 Preston Dura Wag (Insert, feste Vorbebleiung) 2g + 0,5g sowie zwei eher unorthodox gestaltete Middy-Waggler („KARP Missile” 3g + 0,5g sowie „PARACHUTE CARP S1” 2,5g + 2No.4)

Naja, also nachdem ich hier in den „moderen Posen” gekramt habe freue ich mich doch sehr auf die Korkposen.


----------



## Andal

Unter euch Posologen fühlt man sich als eingefleischter Grundangler direkt diskriminiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grundelangler haben's nicht leicht!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grundelangler haben's nicht leicht!


Grund-Angler ... fürs schlechte Sehen bin ich zuständig!


----------



## feederbrassen

Die Middys gefallen mir gut 
Bin aber durch meinen Vorrat noch eingedeckt und nicht auf dem laufenden was den Markt angeht. 
Meine besten Waggler sind aus Balsholz, hab mich in GB mal eingedeckt.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grundelangler haben's nicht leicht!



Haha, Grundeln hab ich übrigens auch auf Lebendköder in meiner Nachbarschaft nur eine einzige gefangen.
Ich hoffe, das bleibt so. Dafür waren heute reichlich Kormorane am Himmel zu sehen (Kurs Süd).


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Andal

Von den Grundeln habe ich jetzt gut vier Dutzend im Frost. Das sollte als Vorrat fürs Zanderfischen vorab genügen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal: Wie sieht Deine "Mit-Grundel-auf-Zander-Montage" eigentlich aus?


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Von den Grundeln habe ich jetzt gut vier Dutzend im Frost. Das sollte als Vorrat fürs Zanderfischen vorab genügen.


Das tolle ist ja, dass die toughen Burschen auch nach der Kältekur noch am Haken halten und nicht die Konsistenz von Marmelade kriegen.

Bin "ein wenig" angefixt von diesen Darent Valley Ruten muss ich wohl zugeben. Die 11ft 1,25lbs Stöckchen könnte man ja auch zum Zanderfischen mit der Pose zweckentfremdet. Sehr, sehr schick und dazu noch so kostenunintensiv ... ob ich da wiederstehen kann ... es ist eine Qual ...


----------



## feederbrassen

daci7 schrieb:


> Bin "ein wenig" angefixt von diesen Darent Valley Ruten muss ich wohl zugeben. Die 11ft 1,25lbs Stöckchen könnte man ja auch zum Zanderfischen mit der Pose zweckentfremdet. Sehr, sehr schick und dazu noch so kostenunintensiv ... ob ich da wiederstehen kann ... es ist eine Qual ...


Wären die Stöcke nicht zu weich? 
Bisschen Rückrad sollten die schon haben


----------



## Wuemmehunter

By the Way: Ich habe gestern das Spitzenteil meiner letzten Lightfeederrute geschrottet. Alles was jetzt noch im Rutenwald steht sind Stöcke, die eher zum Heavy-Feedern geeignet sind und natürlich meine beiden Drennan Specialist-Ruten. Trotzdem möchte ich wieder eine reine und kurze Feederrute mit Spitzen bis 1,5 oz um im kleinen Fluss zu Feedern und ich will auch nicht bis zum 1. März warten. Habt ihr möglicherweise Vorschläge?


----------



## daci7

Das wäre die Frage... kann ich aber erst sagen, wenn ich die in der Hand hatte. Und dann ists eh zu spät ...
Momentan fische ich 13ft & 1,75lbs zu diesem Zwecke. Die Ruten (fox royal float oder so) fallen dazu recht straff aus. Mmn sind die eher zum leichten Karpfen fischen gemacht, wozu ich die gerne auch einsetze, als zum feinen Zanderfischen.


----------



## geomas

@daci7 und @feederbrassen  - Die Darent Valley 11ft 0,75lb Rute wird von den Briten gerne für die Barschangelei (wohl mit „Live-Bait”) benutzt.

@Wuemmehunter - schade um Deine Lightfeeder-Rute! Auf die Vorschläge bin ich auch gespannt. 
Als Universalfeeder-Rute (nach hiesigen Maßstäben wohl „leicht”) hab ich mir ne Free Spirit CTX Carp Feeder in 11ft besorgt. 
Trotz des „Carp” im Namen sollte die sich an kleinen Flüssen gut machen. Line-Rating 3-8lb, WG bis max. 80g - ausreizen werd ich das wohl nicht, ist ne sehr feine, leichte Rute. Die gibts auch in 9 und 10 ft. 
Kam mit 3 Bibberspitzen: Glas 1oz, 2x Carbon 1,5 und 2,5oz.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Wenn dich der Name Kogha nicht abschreckt, dann schau dir die Classy Angler Duo an. 3 mtr lang, Max 80 gr WG, drei sehr feine Spitzen, leider ohne Bezeichnung. Dazu noch ein zweites Spitzenteil und zwei Swingtips. Verarbeitung wirklich super, Korkgriff. Und das ganze jetzt im Ausverkauf. Es ist eine wirklich zierliche kleine Lightfeederrute, mit der es viel Spaß am Teich macht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> By the Way: Ich habe gestern das Spitzenteil meiner letzten Lightfeederrute geschrottet. Alles was jetzt noch im Rutenwald steht sind Stöcke, die eher zum Heavy-Feedern geeignet sind und natürlich meine beiden Drennan Specialist-Ruten. Trotzdem möchte ich wieder eine reine und kurze Feederrute mit Spitzen bis 1,5 oz um im kleinen Fluss zu Feedern und ich will auch nicht bis zum 1. März warten. Habt ihr möglicherweise Vorschläge?


Korum 10ft Feeder. Zwei Tipps. 
Mit 3/4oz und eine mit 1,5 oz.
Beide Kohlefaser.
Wenn er muss beugt sich der Stock bis zum Handteil 







Normale Futterkörbe mit 30g + Futter sind kein Problem, viel mehr geht aber nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

daci7 schrieb:


> Das wäre die Frage... kann ich aber erst sagen, wenn ich die in der Hand hatte. Und dann ists eh zu spät ...
> Momentan fische ich 13ft & 1,75lbs zu diesem Zwecke. Die Ruten (fox royal float oder so) fallen dazu recht straff aus. Mmn sind die eher zum leichten Karpfen fischen gemacht, wozu ich die gerne auch einsetze, als zum feinen Zanderfischen.


Meine sind 12ft, Wfg 25 - 50 g. 
Spitzenbetonte Aktion und arbeiten bis zur Mitte. 
Danach wird es hart 
Fische damit ausschließlich Köfis an der Pose


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Trotzdem möchte ich wieder eine reine und kurze Feederrute mit Spitzen bis 1,5 oz um im kleinen Fluss zu Feedern und ich will auch nicht bis zum 1. März warten. Habt ihr möglicherweise Vorschläge?



Lieber Wuemme,
Da hab ich ne klare Empfehlung die mich seit drei Jahren als Pärchen begleitet und für die ich Die Hand ins Feuer lege. Das Arbeitstierchen ist für die meisten meiner Winterdöbelfänge verantwortlich (im GGS. Zu meinen Handmade-Primadonnen). Ich setze sie bevorzugt an meinem kleinen stark beqachsenen Fluss mit leichten Grumdmontagen ein.
Es handelt sich um die Shimano Aernos Feeder, 3 teilig, 3,30, wg Max 60g 3 Spitzen 2,0/1,5/0,75 in carbon. Die 60 g sind masslos übertrieben- ist ne echte Lt. Feeder und sehr harmonisch. Sicher kein Designwunder, aber schlank, leicht und gut verarbeitet: hat schon mehrfach heftig den Brückenbogen oder kräftige Bäume geküsst. Schau Sie Dir mal wohlwollend an,
Hg 
DEIN 
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Die Darent Valley 11ft 0,75lb Rute wird von den Briten gerne für die Barschangelei (wohl mit „Live-Bait”) benutzt.



Für diese Art der Angelei muss die Rute schön nachgiebig sein und dennoch schnell.
Also nichts für Zander, hartes Maul. ;)
Am liebsten fische auf Barsche wie die Briten :whistling
 Mit einer entsprechenden Matchrute.

Upsi alles in grün


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Für diese Art der Angelei muss die Rute schön nachgiebig sein und dennoch schnell.
> Also nichts für Zander, hartes Maul. ;)
> Am liebsten fische auf Barsche wie die Briten :whistling
> Mit einer entsprechenden Matchrute.
> 
> Upsi alles in grün



Rot


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter :Glücklich macht doch nur Drennan und da die Acolyte-Serie. Ein guter Bekannter hat die komplette Serie an Feederruten und ist nur am schwärmen. Wie kann Minimax Dir denn nur Shimanski empfehlen wo er doch selber von der schönen Acolyte verzaubert ist.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Wenn es ums reine NK-Fischen auf Zander geht, dann wäre wohl ein #6/7 Fliegenrutenblank ideal. Am besten 2-teilig, 11 ft. und als Switchcast ausgelegt. Nebenbei git das eine herrliche Döbelrute. Schnell und trotzdem mit voller Aktion. Mit einem schönen Vollkorkgriff, eleganten Schieberingen und einer 10+1 PacBay Minima Beringung wird die auch alles, bloss nicht schwer.


----------



## phirania

Euch gelüstet mal wieder nach neuen Ruten...
Ist doch bald Weihnachten 
Seit lieb und nett zu euren Damen zuhause...


----------



## Kochtopf

Was bedeutet switchcast?


----------



## Andal

Der Switchcast ist eine Form des Wurfes mit einer Fliegenrute. In etwa vergleichbar mit dem Spey Cast. Beide bedingen eine spezielle Form der Blankaktion.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter . Wie kann Minimax Dir denn nur Shimanski empfehlen wo er doch selber von der schönen Acolyte verzaubert ist.



Lieber Freund, verkenne mich nicht, ich fälle meine Urteile über Ruten tatsächlich am Wasser- auch wenn´s die Spatzen vom Dach unserer (hypothetischen) Vereinsstube pfeifen, das ich auch Stilmerkmale in meine jugendlich-unbedarfte Bewertung einfliessen lasse.
Jedenfalls halt ichs Marken oder Bildner unabhängig für Rutenbewertungen, ganz wie im Imperium:
Einen Platz für alle, aber jeder an seinem Platz.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Liebe Freunde, 
vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen! Da habt Ihr mir doch die allmorgendliche Zugfahrt nach Hannover sehr abwechslungsreich gestaltet. Die 10 ft-Rute von Korum, @feederbrassen hatte ich in der Tat schon in meiner gedanklichen Vorauswahl. Ein Stöckchen, mit dem man sicherlich nichts falsch macht.
Auch über die Acolyte, lieber Heinz, habe ich bereits nachgedacht. Nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, aber die Qualität der Drennan-Ruten wird von mir sehr geschätzt und was von Drennan bislang in meinem Rutenschrank steht, gefällt mir sehr. EIne Rute in der Preiskategorie möchte ich allerdings vorher in die Hand nehmen. Ich glaube, ich muss mal nach Fröndenberg.
Die Aernos von Shimano, @Minimax, hatte ich dagegen bislang nicht auf dem Zettel. Spinnruten habe ich einige von Shimano und auch meine Brandungsruten kommen aus dem Stall, aber warum ich noch nie über Friedfischbesteck von Shimano nachgedacht habe, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber das werde ich jetzt definitiv nachholen.
Der Name Kogha, @Hecht100+, schreckt mich in keinster Weise. Es ist mit dieser Marke doch wie mit den vielen Eigenmarken von Aldi. Da werden bekannte Produkte auf einen günstigen Namen umgelabelt. Das ist durchaus nicht despektierlich gemeint. Und mit meiner Swingtip-Rute von Kogha bin ich absolut zufrieden (wenngleich sie nicht sehr häufig gefischt wird). 
Auch Deinen Vorschlag, lieber @geomas, finde ich sehr spannend. Die Free Spirit-Ruten kenne ich bislang nur von Namen, werrde aber mal recherchieren, wo ich diesen Stock mal in die Hand nehmen kann. 
Meine Herren, nochmals vielen Dank für Eure sachdienlichen Hinweise! Es wird eine Woche des Nachdenkens werden, aber eine Entscheidung wird zeitnah fallen müssen, da es mich gegenwärtig wieder häufiger an mein Hausflüsschen zieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Als Universalfeeder-Rute (nach hiesigen Maßstäben wohl „leicht”) hab ich mir ne[B] Free Spirit CTX Carp Feeder in 11ft besorgt.[/B]
> Trotz des „Carp” im Namen sollte die sich an kleinen Flüssen gut machen. Line-Rating 3-8lb, WG bis max. 80g - ausreizen werd ich das wohl nicht, ist ne sehr feine, leichte Rute. Die gibts auch in 9 und 10 ft.
> Kam mit 3 Bibberspitzen: Glas 1oz, 2x Carbon 1,5 und 2,5oz.




Hast du nicht auch ne Maver Reality und kann die mal vergleichen?
De würde ich empfehlen als leichte Feederrute.
Sehr leicht und reales WG so bis gut 50gr..


----------



## Tricast

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> By the Way: Ich habe gestern das Spitzenteil meiner letzten Lightfeederrute geschrottet. Alles was jetzt noch im Rutenwald steht sind Stöcke, die eher zum Heavy-Feedern geeignet sind und natürlich meine beiden Drennan Specialist-Ruten. Trotzdem möchte ich wieder eine reine und kurze Feederrute mit Spitzen bis 1,5 oz um im kleinen Fluss zu Feedern und ich will auch nicht bis zum 1. März warten. Habt ihr möglicherweise Vorschläge?



@Wümmehunter : Was hast Du denn für Vorstellungen in Bezug auf Länge und Wurfgewicht? Ich habe ja mal die Drennan Serie 7 Puddles Chucker Carpfeeder günstig geschossen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit der Rute und der Preis ist auch akzeptabel. Die Rute gibt es auch in 10 ft. und Feederspitzen kann man ja in jeder Stärke nachkaufen.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Freund, verkenne mich nicht, ich fälle meine Urteile über Ruten tatsächlich am Wasser- auch wenn´s die Spatzen vom Dach unserer (hypothetischen) Vereinsstube pfeifen, das ich auch Stilmerkmale in meine jugendlich-unbedarfte Bewertung einfliessen lasse.
> Jedenfalls halt ichs Marken oder Bildner unabhängig für Rutenbewertungen, ganz wie im Imperium:
> Einen Platz für alle, aber jeder an seinem Platz.



Mein lieber Freund Minimax, das ist überhaupt keine Frage. Es gibt viele schöne Ruten aber nur wenige die das Herz höher schlagen lassen. 

Liebe Grüße nach Berlin Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Richtig- ich muss dazu sagen, dass meine in der Tat heissgeliebte Acolyte ja eine der Posenversionen in 13´ist, ich weiss leider gar nicht wie die Grund-Acolytes so sind-
vermutlich wunderbar. Wenn da nur nicht die nervige Zweiteilung wäre.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Wuemmehunter könnte natürlich auch die neue Vortex von Drennan in Augenschein nehmen, die EVA Griffe sind zwar so häretisch (da lege ich mich fest) wie hässlich, aber Scotthorne und wie sie alle heissen scheinen recht angetan zu sein (gut sie bekommen dafür auch Geld)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Das Stöckchen  soll überwiegend in der doch eher schmalen Wümme zum Einsatz kommen, wobei es auch nicht zu kurz sein sollte. Ich favorisiere 11 ft. Was die Wurfgewichte betrifft, kommen maximal kleine, aber gefüllte 20 gr Körbe ans Band.
@Kochtopf: ich stehe voll auf Kork!
Bin morgen im Rheinland unterwegs, wenn Andreas seinen Laden für mich öffnet, werde ich auf dem Rückweg bei ihm vorbeifahren, um eine Acolyte zu begreifen.


----------



## Tricast

Ich bin ja nun nicht der große Freund der Feederangelei denn für mich gibt es nichts schöneres als eine Pose die abtaucht oder hochgeschossen kommt. Dafür habe ich mal vor vielen Jahren mir eine Shimanski Ultegra in 13 ft. gekauft und später noch einmal eine Diaflash, das Original, mir schenken lassen. Ich schaue ja auch immer auf der Stippermesse was es so neues gibt, aber mir ist bis heute nichts untergekommen was eine ernste Überlegung wert gewesen wäre zu wechseln. Wobei ich schon sagen muß das die Acolyte ein sehr anmutiger Stock ist und auch die Rive faszinieren mich.
Für das "Feedern" habe ich einen Shimanski Diaflash Winkle Picker in 10 ft. (den alten mit Schieberinge) und eben die Drennan Puddle Chucker Carp Feeder in 12 ft. und bei Bedarf kann ich mir auch noch einen Ultegra Winkle Picker in 9 ft. ausleihen.
Dann befindet sich noch eine Hardy Match mit Centrepin in meiner Sammlung, die leider viel zu selten zum Einsatz kommt da ich nur selten an Flüsse komme. Das sind die Ruten die ich aktuell im Beritt habe, der Rest liegt verstaut auf dem Dachboden.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tricast:
> Bin morgen im Rheinland unterwegs, wenn Andreas seinen Laden für mich öffnet, werde ich auf dem Rückweg bei ihm vorbeifahren, um eine Acolyte zu begreifen.



Tja, und wir alle wissen wie das enden wird.


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, und wir alle wissen wie das enden wird.


Schmerzhaft für den Geldbeutel


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich befürchte es auch. Auf jeden Fall schließt der Andreas morgen Nachmittag seinen Laden für mich auf! Hach, ich freu mich!


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Euch gelüstet mal wieder nach neuen Ruten...
> Ist doch bald Weihnachten
> Seit lieb und nett zu euren Damen zuhause...


Das klappt ja in @Wuemmehunter s Fall nicht- es ist keine Neuanschaffung sondern eine Ersatzbeschaffung. Ersteres kann man getrost hinauszögern, letzteres legitimiert das umgehende Verbrennen  von Geld.
Ich bin sehr gespannt was Freund Wümme bei Friedfischens begrabbeln und (mit Sicherheit) kaufen wird


----------



## feederbrassen

@Wuemmehunter, bist du auch ein Korkgriff fetischist 
Das ist auch genau das was mich an der Korum stört. 
Ich liebe Korkgriffe  aber bei dem Preis habe ich beide Augen mal zugemacht. 
Vielleicht rüste ich die noch um, denn ansonsten ist die prima.


----------



## geomas

Reine Vermutung: richtig gute leichte Feederruten um 3,30m sind wohl etliche auf dem Markt.
Gibt so viele Firmen, die noch gar nicht genannt worden sind. Cresta hat ein breites Angebot, die Masterpiece von Zamataro könnte passen, MAP, Maver, die Franzosen...
Bin sehr gespannt was es wird, @Wuemmehunter .


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du nicht auch ne Maver Reality und kann die mal vergleichen?
> De würde ich empfehlen als leichte Feederrute.
> Sehr leicht und reales WG so bis gut 50gr..



Die Maver Reality (also die, die ich habe) ist etwa 2,70m, die Free Spirit CTX ca. 3,30m.
Von der gefühlten Wertigkeit her ist die Free Spirit doch etwas anderes als die günstige Maver Reality.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es Einbildung ist, aber ich glaube, mit der Free Spirit sehr viel präziser werfen zu können (im Rahmen meiner beschränkten Möglichkeiten). 
Wobei ich die Reality keinesfalls schlecht finde, eher im Gegenteil!
Die gäbe es auch in 3,30m und auch als „Plus”-Variante (etwas teurer, etwas feiner??).


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Reine Vermutung: richtig gute leichte Feederruten um 3,30m sind wohl etliche auf dem Markt.
> Gibt so viele Firmen, die noch gar nicht genannt worden sind. Cresta hat ein breites Angebot, die Masterpiece von Zamataro könnte passen, MAP, Maver, die Franzosen...
> Bin sehr gespannt was es wird, @Wuemmehunter .



Sicher, aber nicht viele die das Herz höher schlagen läßt und wer immer nur das Mittelmass nimmt wird nie zufrieden sein und immer wieder was anderes suchen und so entstehen dann die Rutenwälder im Angelzimmer. Aber was wird es denn wohl werden geomas? Wer sich mit dem Teufel einläßt muss auch dessen Suppe auslöffeln. Es sollte mich sehr wundern wenn er nicht mit einer Acolyte rauskommt.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Was wird es denn wohl werden geomas? Wer sich mit dem Teufel einläßt muss auch dessen Suppe auslöffeln. Es sollte mich sehr wundern wenn er nicht mit einer Acolyte rauskommt.




Na, es hängt wohl davon ab, ob unser „Wümme” ein „morphogenetisches Feld” mit in den Laden bringt.
Also: Du hast vollkommen und absolut recht.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Mitchel macht. Berichte mal darüber wenn Du sie beim Angeln hattest. Das besondere soll ja wohl sein dass die Schnur immer gespannt auf die Spule kommt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Es laufen schon Wetten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich komme gerade vom Flüsschen. Livebericht ging leider nicht weil kein Empfang war, da wo ich heute geangelt habe.
Es war jedenfalls toll und hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Plötzen gab's von 20 bis 30cm und dazu ein paar Dübel von 30 bis 50cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alle konnte ich nicht fotografieren. Waren wohl gut 30 Fische in dreieinhalb Stunden.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Mitchel macht. Berichte mal darüber wenn Du sie beim Angeln hattest. Das besondere soll ja wohl sein dass die Schnur immer gespannt auf die Spule kommt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Mache ich! Wofür hattest Du sie eingesetzt? Für die ganz feine Angelei ist sie meiner Meinung nach etwas groß.

Für alle Mitchell-Quartz-Freunde - hier ein historisches Werbevideo:




...die haben recht dick aufgetragen ;-)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Booaaahhh... Professor, da hast Du es ja wieder richtig krachen lassen. Petri!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Sicher, aber nicht viele die das Herz höher schlagen läßt und wer immer nur das Mittelmass nimmt wird nie zufrieden sein und immer wieder was anderes suchen und so entstehen dann die Rutenwälder im Angelzimmer. Aber was wird es denn wohl werden geomas? Wer sich mit dem Teufel einläßt muss auch dessen Suppe auslöffeln. Es sollte mich sehr wundern wenn er nicht mit einer Acolyte rauskommt.


Mein lieber Heinz,
Das ist, so glaube ich, das wahrste, was ich bis dato über Tacklehorten gelesen habe - das sehe ich ja an SJ, wenn sie meine erste Rute gewesen wäre hätte ich mir bestimmt 1/3 meiner Ruten sparen können (habe aber auch nur ~12), ich habe leichtere Feeder und MF Ruten die völlig obsolet geworden sind, ebenso meine Floatrute. Gut, unterm Strich re ich finanziell in ähnlichen Gefilden gelandet, aber da die genannten Ruten ja auch berollt sind hätten sich dort veritable Einsparmöglichkeiten ergeben.
Und vor allem, seitdem ich ein paar gute Ruten habe (selbst das grässlich benannte ANSITZWUNDER zähle ich dazu), habe ich viel viel weniger Interesse an Neukäufen weil einfach alles für mich toll funktioniert.
Nur, das dauernde gerede über acolytes und die großartige Längenspanne der Modelle lässt mich überlegen... wobei für den Preis gibt es auch ne gute Bolo... hmmmmmmm...
...
...
...
Aber sonst läuft es ganz stabil, tacklemäßig


----------



## Andal

Ich kann die ganzen Ressentiments gegen bestimmte Marken und Bauteile, Bauformen sehr gut verstehen. Mir hat Shimano vor bald 30 Jahren das Kraut sauber ausgeschüttet. Und das noch nicht mal beim Angelzeug, sondern mit Fahrradteilen, die ich ersatzweise für unseren Laden gesucht habe. Das ging sogar soweit, dass mir sogar die Erwähnung des Ortsnamens Krefeld die Zornesröte auf die Stirne trieb. Aber man wird mit den Jahren auch altersmilde und lernt zu vergeben. Ich erwische mich heute tatsächlich dabei, gelegentlich auch wieder Produkte von Shimano schön zu finden... u.s.w..

Aber z.Zt, geistern mir bei @Wuemmehunter 's Wümme mehr die Korum Ruten durch den Kopf. Und soll reichlich gefeedert werden, oder überhaupt die Hand viel mit Futter in Berührung kommen, sind EVA Griffe sicher nicht die schlechteste und pflegeintensivste Option. Erstklassiger Kork treibt nur den Preis in die Höhe und wird dabei immer mieser. Und die Bestände sind leider auch endlich.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alle konnte ich nicht fotografieren. Waren wohl gut 30 Fische in dreieinhalb Stunden



Mensch Prof, Wahnsinnsfang, und was für prächtige Exemplare! ganz dickes Petri! Ich muss unbedingt mal ein Seminar bei Dir besuchen!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Mensch Prof, Wahnsinnsfang, und was für prächtige Exemplare! ganz dickes Petri! Ich muss unbedingt mal ein Seminar bei Dir besuchen!
> hg
> Minimax




Komm vorbei.
Ist nicht sooo weit weg von dir!

Gute Stunde Fahrt.....um 7 los...um 8 bei mir...um 9 bei den Döbeln.....um 18Uhr zurück.....um19 Uhr biste wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Für alle Mitchell-Quartz-Freunde - hier ein historisches Werbevideo:
> 
> ...die haben recht dick aufgetragen ;-)




 Jetzt hab ich Angst!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Komm vorbei.
> Ist nicht sooo weit weg von dir!
> 
> Gute Stunde Fahrt.....um 7 los...um 8 bei mir...um 9 bei den Döbeln.....um 18Uhr zurück.....um19 Uhr biste wieder zu Hause.



Könnte sogar klappen ich muss mich mal zeitlich orientieren! (Übrigens habe ich eine Heimkehr eigentlich nicht eingeplant. Ich würde einfach John-Sidley-Mässig einige
Jahre an Deinem Döbelfluss aus Acolyte-Eremit leben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kannste machen. Da ist Ruhe und nur selten kommt mal jemand vorbei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Minimax

Morgen um 9 ?
Noch ist das Wetter gut.

Einpacken brauchst ja nicht viel. Nur das übliche Angelzeug, was du sonst auch mitschleppst und ne Stulle vielleicht.


----------



## Minimax

Das wär was, aber diese Woche siehts mau aus- ich bin froh, wenn ichs mal kurz an mein heimisches Flüsschen schaffe (Und selbst das ist in Gefahr, weil ich vermutlich die total durchgedrehte Missus auf einer ihrer Pilzexpeditionen als Trag- und Sammelsklave begleiten muss. Ich versuche mal in den nächsten Wochen etwas auszubaldowern...


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alle konnte ich nicht fotografieren. Waren wohl gut 30 Fische in dreieinhalb Stunden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331680
> Anhang anzeigen 331681


Dickes Petri Prof.Da hast Du es ja wieder richtig zu geschlagen.Super


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Knappe 20 DÖlande heute an der Elbe zwischen 30 Zentimeter und 45 Zentimeter. Natürlich musste der Haken beim Muttertier (im Drill mit Abstand der Größte) nach einigen Fluchten aufbiegen. War wohl ein richtig guter Fisch, zumindest habe ich die Bande jetzt gefunden. Aufgebogen ist nicht aufgehoben, jetzt hab ich neben den Karpfen das nächste Spielfeld aufgemacht. Wird nen heißer Herbst!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Knappe 20 Alande heute an der Elbe zwischen 30 Zentimeter und 45 Zentimeter. Natürlich musste der Haken beim Muttertier (im Drill mit Abstand der Größte) nach einigen Fluchten aufbiegen. War wohl ein richtig guter Fisch, zumindest habe ich die Bande jetzt gefunden. Aufgebogen ist nicht aufgehoben, jetzt hab ich neben den Karpfen das nächste Spielfeld aufgemacht. Wird nen heißer Herbst!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331691




Schöner *Döbel *Öffchen!

Petri Heil!

Hast du auch Bilder von den Alanden?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner Döbel Öffchen!
> 
> Petri Heil!
> 
> Hast du auch Bilder von den Alanden?



Kein Döbel, vergiss es. Die Maulspalte ist zu kurz und Afterflosse war nach innen gewölbt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hundertpro Döbel!

Viel zu wenig Schuppen für nen Aland!


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Knappe 20 Alande heute an der Elbe zwischen 30 Zentimeter und 45 Zentimeter. Natürlich musste der Haken beim Muttertier (im Drill mit Abstand der Größte) nach einigen Fluchten aufbiegen. War wohl ein richtig guter Fisch, zumindest habe ich die Bande jetzt gefunden. Aufgebogen ist nicht aufgehoben, jetzt hab ich neben den Karpfen das nächste Spielfeld aufgemacht. Wird nen heißer Herbst!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331691


Petri schöner Fisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

HIer nochmal zum Vergleich. Oben Aland , unten Döbel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Deiner hat zu wenig Schuppen für nen Aland und sieht auch sowieso aus wie n Döbel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Dann halt Döbel, meine Güte. Die Afterflosse war trotzdem Konkav.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Kleinigkeiten sind doch nicht entscheidend wenn der Rest eindeutig ist. 
Sind doch tolle Viecher und anscheinnd hast du da ne Menge von.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Kleinigkeiten sind doch nicht entscheidend wenn der Rest eindeutig ist.
> Sind doch tolle Viecher und anscheinnd hast du da ne Menge von.



Wieso Kleinigkeiten? Eine nach innen gewölbte Afterflosse ist doch ein eindeutiger Unterschied?! Döbel waren allerdings auch dabei und dieser Döland war das erste geschossene Bild, danach war der Akku leer. Ich bin jetzt nicht mal mehr sicher, ob das überhaupt der Fisch war, wo ich mir die Afterflosse angesehen hatte. 

Im Zweifel wie immer: Hybrid!


----------



## geomas

Ein den Fängen entsprechend kräftiges  *„Petri heil!”* an @Fantastic Fishing  und @Professor Tinca !
Wirklich Wahnsinn, was Ihr so rausholt! 

@Minimax  - sorry, ich wollte Dich mit dem „Geheimwaffen”-Video (und auch nicht mit dem verunglückten Smiliey) nicht ängstigen.
Ne gemeinsame Döbel-Expedition vom Professore und Dir stelle ich mir sehr spannend vor. Ich drücke Euch beiden die Daumen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wieso Kleinigkeiten? Eine nach innen gewölbte Afterflosse ist doch ein eindeutiger Unterschied?! Döbel waren allerdings auch dabei und dieser Döland war das erste geschossene Bild, danach war der Akku leer. Ich bin jetzt nicht mal mehr sicher, ob das überhaupt der Fisch war, wo ich mir die Afterflosse angesehen hatte.
> 
> Im Zweifel wie immer: Hybrid!






Mit Kleinigeiten meine ich, dass wenn ein eindeutiger Döbel mal zufällig ne verbogene Flosse hat, bleibt er trotzdem ein Döbel.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok - ich hab ja dieses Jahr die Schweden verwirrt, indem ich mit Schwingspitzrute und Dosenmais in den (östlichen) Schären auf Friedfische geangelt habe.
> Gefangen hab ich ausschließlich Braxen - nicht unbedingt der Lieblingsfisch der Einheimischen, wenn ich deren Gesichtsausdruck korrekt interpretiert habe...
> Nochmals Danke für Deine Tipps!



Keine Ursache, lieber @geomas!
Und das mit den Brassen würd ich nich so pauschal sagen.
Der Kilo geräucherte Brasse ging dort vor Ort für umgerechnet 15,99 € das Kilo übern Tisch.
Und der in der Auslage stehende Behälter für die Tiere war ziemlich leer - wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Klodeckel er da in den Räucherofen geschoben hat, denke ich mal, das es dort durchaus Abnehmer dafür gibt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit Kleinigeiten meine ich, dass wenn ein eindeutiger Döbel mal zufällig ne verbogene Flosse hat, bleibt er trotzdem ein Döbel.



Der Pegel steigt mein Freund, du wirst noch genügend Dölande sehen und etwas zu Mosern haben! Da geht was!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> Keine Ursache, lieber @geomas!
> Und das mit den Brassen würd ich nich so pauschal sagen.
> Der Kilo geräucherte Brasse ging dort vor Ort für umgerechnet 15,99 € das Kilo übern Tisch.
> Und der in der Auslage stehende Behälter für die Tiere war ziemlich leer - wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Klodeckel er da in den Räucherofen geschoben hat, denke ich mal, das es dort durchaus Abnehmer dafür gibt



Haha, danke, ich kann nur von den Schweden berichten, mit denen ich übers Angeln gesprochen habe. Und die waren definitiv keine Braxen-Freunde. 
Es gibt übrigens einen Schweden, der einen ganzen Youtube-Kanal der Braxen-Angelei gewidmet hat: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsI1N5h44nC4DGttg88fAg
Breamtime von Andreas Liljegren - fast ausschließlich UW-Aufnahmen, sehr spannend!


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - ich hab die eine E-Spule der Mitchell Quartz mit der bewährten Daiwa Sensor in 6lb bespult. 
Hab schon eine konkrete Idee, was die Angelmethode betrifft. Mal sehen: ich habe die nächsten Tage immer mal wieder etwas Zeit.
Jetzt muß ich nur noch den Hintern aus dem Schreibtischsessel wuchten...


----------



## geomas

#döbel

Die einzige Döbel-Stelle, die ich persönlich kenne, ist nicht zum Posenangeln geeignet. 
Was wäre denn jetzt im Oktober Köder der Wahl für die leichte Grundangelei? Der Fluß ist dort nicht besonders tief, relativ hindernisreich. 
Link-Ledger oder eine einfache Feeder-Montage (LB oder kleine Tulip-Würfelchen im Gripmesh-Feeder mit Zacken drin) wäre wohl Methode der Wahl.

Meinen einzigen nennenswerten Dickkopf hab ich dort auf 3 Maiskörner am Haar gefangen (gezielt, war kein Zufallsfang). Wurm bringt immer Kleinbarsch-Gefahr. 
Tulip habe ich griffbereit, Maisgries und Currypulver ebenfalls (die stetige, nie aufdringliche Wiederholung Deiner Tipps bringts, lieber @Minimax).
Brotflocken im klassischen Sinne bekomme ich nicht so gut hin, dann eher Breadpunch.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #döbel
> 
> Die einzige Döbel-Stelle, die ich persönlich kenne, ist nicht zum Posenangeln geeignet.
> Was wäre denn jetzt im Oktober Köder der Wahl für die leichte Grundangelei? Der Fluß ist dort nicht besonders tief, relativ hindernisreich.
> Link-Ledger oder eine einfache Feeder-Montage (LB oder kleine Tulip-Würfelchen im Gripmesh-Feeder mit Zacken drin) wäre wohl Methode der Wahl.
> 
> Meinen einzigen nennenswerten Dickkopf hab ich dort auf 3 Maiskörner am Haar gefangen (gezielt, war kein Zufallsfang). Wurm bringt immer Kleinbarsch-Gefahr.
> Tulip habe ich griffbereit, Maisgries und Currypulver ebenfalls (die stetige, nie aufdringliche Wiederholung Deiner Tipps bringts, lieber @Minimax).
> Brotflocken im klassischen Sinne bekomme ich nicht so gut hin, dann eher Breadpunch.


Bei trübem Wasser auf jeden Fall Brot, bei mir haben sie zuletzt proteinreiche Köder bevorzugt. Futterkorb würde ich durch bomb ersetzen wenn du von Hand anfüttern kannst


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Köderliste ist doch gerade beim Döbel endlos.

Mais, Tulip, Brot, Teig, Tauwurm wären so die Dinge, die ich probieren würde.


----------



## Papamopps

Jetzt wollte ich einen Tag in den Ferien alleine angeln gehen und zack...hat der Rhein bei Köln Hochwasser. 

So konnte ich nur über meine Rute zu meiner Lieblingsstelle schauen 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Dort gab es meinen ersten Barsch auf Feeder.
Ein paar kleinere Rotfedern...und diese hier. 

Denke auch Rotfeder oder? 





Dann noch ein wenig Abendstimmung und vorbei war es.


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - Petri heil, es ist aber keine Rotfeder. Das Maul ist ja definitiv nicht oberständig. 
Ich selbst bin etwas verunsichert wegen der dunkel gefärbten Flossenränder.


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> @Papamopps - Petri heil, es ist aber keine Rotfeder. Das Maul ist ja definitiv nicht oberständig.
> Ich selbst bin etwas verunsichert wegen der dunkel gefärbten Flossenränder.



Puh, da bin ich beruhigt. Hab es extra fotografiert, weil ich mir auch nicht sicher war. Hehe.
Flossen waren recht dunkel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das Teil sieht aus wie ein (ganz)junger Brachsen.
Die Afterflosse wirkt allerdings n bisschen kurz auf dem Foto.

Hast du noch ein anderes Bild von dem?


----------



## Papamopps

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht aus wie ein (ganz)junger Brachsen.
> Die Afterflosse wirkt allerdings n bisschen kurz auf dem Foto.
> 
> Hast du noch ein anderes Bild von dem?



Wäre es dann nicht eher ein junger Güster, so ohne Rüsselmaul...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die sehen eher aus wie junge Brachsenbengels.
Güstern haben hier rötliche Flossen - Brachsen schwarze.
Augendurchmesser bei Güster größer als Abstand der Auge-> Maul.
Beim Brachsen nicht.

HIer steht auch sowas:
https://www.anglermap.de/fischportal/fischlexikon/brassen-bestimmung.php


----------



## feederbrassen

Der Professor hat wieder ordentlich hingelegt, sauber  und Petri heil.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf  - danke, ich vermute, daß das Wasser aktuell nicht sehr trübe ist. Die Maden in meinem Bestand sind noch halbwegs in Form.
Damals hat ein Link-Ledger mit 3 SSGs gehalten (sofern die Erinnerung nicht trügt). 


@Professor Tinca - danke, ich werd mal sehen, ob ich es am Donnerstag oder Freitag zu den Döbeln schaffe.





Hab mir eben gerade noch mal die alten Fotos von der Stelle angesehen - die Posenrute werd ich sicherheitshalber auch einpacken...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Maden würde ich nicht versuchen bzw. erst als allerletzten Köder.

Zuerst möglichst große selektive Köder um (hoffentlich vorhandene) Großdöbel anzusprechen.

Die mögen es nicht wenn man erst mit Kleinfischen rumplantscht und Lärm macht.

Erst wenn auf große Köder nix will, auf kleinere wechseln und gucken was sonst noch geht, Georg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - danke, ich werd mal sehen, ob ich es am Donnerstag oder Freitag zu den Döbeln schaffe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab mir eben gerade noch mal die alten Fotos von der Stelle angesehen - die Posenrute werd ich sicherheitshalber auch einpacken...




Sieht ja aus wie bei mir am Flüsschen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Und Petri an @Papamopps 
Ist nicht immer einfach mit der Artbestimmung von Friedfischen gerade Brassen und Güstern. 
Oft sind manche Arten miteinander gekreuzt und dann wird es heikel. 
Erstaunlich finde ich immer wie unterschiedlich sie je nach Region und Gewässer gefärbt sind.


----------



## geomas

So, ich habe heute eine wenig erfreuliche, allerdings auch nicht dramatische Entdeckung gemacht.
Die LS-2210 von Gamakatsu sind ja prima Haken: scharf, die Form eignet sich für eine breite Vielfalt an Ködern, die Haken sind vergleichsweise dünndrahtig und dennoch (relativ) stabil.

Heute kamen 16er im Farbschlag brüniert. Irgendwie sah die Packung etwas anders aus und siehe da:





Es sind weniger Haken in der Packung! Es waren ne Ewigkeit 25 Stück im Briefchen, jetzt nur noch 18 Stück.
Erkennbar sind die neuen Briefchen am Schwarz oben. Am Preis hat sich nichts getan (beim Händler, bei dem ich kaufte - ich kenne die UVP nicht und auch nicht die gängigen Marktpreise).

Also, wer wie ich die 2210er mag - Augen auf beim Haken-Kauf!


PS: Der rote Pfeil ist von mir und nicht vom Hersteller ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute eine wenig erfreuliche, allerdings auch nicht dramatische Entdeckung gemacht.
> Die LS2210 von Gamakatsu sind ja prima Haken: scharf, die Form eignet sich für eine breite Vielfalt an Ködern, die Haken sind vergleichsweise dünndrahtig und dennoch (relativ) stabil.
> 
> Heute kamen 16er im Farbschlag brüniert. Irgendwie sah die Packung etwas anders aus und siehe da:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es sind weniger Haken in der Packung! Es waren ne Ewigkeit 25 Stück im Briefchen, jetzt nur noch 18 Stück.
> Erkennbar sind die neuen Briefchen am Schwarz oben. Am Preis hat sich nichts getan.
> 
> Also, wer wie ich die 2210er mag - Augen auf beim Haken-Kauf!
> 
> 
> PS: Der rote Pfeil ist von mir und nicht vom Hersteller ;-)





Ne Mogelpackung sozusagen.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne Mogelpackung sozusagen.



Wie gesagt: Augen auf! Insbesondere beim Online-Kauf. 
Gut möglich, daß viele Händler „Mischbestände” haben und gar nicht so aufs Detail achten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Augen auf! Insbesondere beim Online-Kauf.
> Gut möglich, daß viele Händler „Mischbestände” haben und gar nicht so aufs Detail achten.



Und hahaha Größe 16....mit denen hab ich heute auch geangelt aber in Größe 6.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne Mogelpackung sozusagen.
> 
> Und hahaha....mit denen hab ich heute auch geangelt aber in Größe 6.


Nette Preiserhöhung und gaaaanz klamm heimlich.


----------



## geomas

Ich hab die jetzt in Größen von 4 bis 16. Am Fluß nebenan hab ich für Breadpunch meistens 10 - 14 genommen.
Die 4er und 6er waren für die Angelei mit Wurm gedacht.

Ich werd den 2210ern trotzdem treu bleiben, ich mag diese Haken. In Gewässern mit Tincas und Karpfen kommen dann aber stabilere Haken ans Band.
Muß beim Kauf eben genauer hinschauen - ist ja praktisch ne Preiserhöhung von knapp 40 Prozent.


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Wir sitzen hier wie auf Kohlen ob unsere Wetten nun Geld bringen oder ob Oma ihr klein Häuschen weg ist. Was ist es denn nun geworden?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab die jetzt in Größen von 4 bis 16. Am Fluß nebenan hab ich für Breadpunch meistens 10 - 14 genommen.
> Die 4er und 6er waren für die Angelei mit Wurm gedacht.
> 
> Ich werd den 2210ern trotzdem treu bleiben, ich mag diese Haken. In Gewässern mit Tincas und Karpfen kommen dann aber stabilere Haken ans Band.
> Muß beim Kauf eben genauer hinschauen - ist ja praktisch ne Preiserhöhung von knapp 40 Prozent.




Der und auch der 2230 ist in den Größen 4,6 und 8 - also in Schleingröße -stabil genug zum Schleienangeln finde ich.


----------



## Papamopps

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sehen eher aus wie junge Brachsenbengels.
> Güstern haben hier rötliche Flossen - Brachsen schwarze.
> Augendurchmesser bei Güster größer als Abstand der Auge-> Maul.
> Beim Brachsen nicht.
> 
> HIer steht auch sowas:
> https://www.anglermap.de/fischportal/fischlexikon/brassen-bestimmung.php



Dachte halt Brachsen haben immer ein Rüsselmaul.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kleine Brachsen - kleiner Rüssel.
Ist wie bei den Chinesen.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Papamopps schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht eher ein junger Güster, so ohne Rüsselmaul...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331700


Auf jeden Fall ein hoher Anteil Rotauge drin, die Augen sind orange.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : Wir sitzen hier wie auf Kohlen ob unsere Wetten nun Geld bringen oder ob Oma ihr klein Häuschen weg ist. Was ist es denn nun geworden?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Kommt er nicht erst morgen hin?


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht eher ein junger Güster, so ohne Rüsselmaul...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331700


Schade dass man die Schuppen nicht zählen kann. Könnte fast ein Hasel sein


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - ich dachte, Wuemmes Acolyte-Kauf ist für morgen angesetzt. (Kochtopf war schneller)

@Professor Tinca  - danke, den 2230er kenn ich bislang nicht. 

Hab gerade im Gama-Katalog 2018 den Hinweis auf die „New Label Range” gefunden - das sind sie, die neuen Packungen.


----------



## Papamopps

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein hoher Anteil Rotauge drin, die Augen sind orange.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schade dass man die Schuppen nicht zählen kann. Könnte fast ein Hasel sein



Ok, ich geh wieder Spinnfischen. 
Hecht und Zander unterscheiden klappt vei mir schon.


----------



## feederbrassen

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ok, ich geh wieder Spinnfischen.
> Hecht und Zander unterscheiden klappt vei mir schon.


Und die vermischen sich auch nicht untereinander


----------



## Papamopps

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und die vermischen sich auch nicht untereinander



Achso...dachte Barsche sind Hybriden der beiden


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - also ich komme öfters „ins Schwimmen” bei der Fischbestimmung. Du bist mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige, der diesbezüglich Probleme hat.
Die Unterschiede von Gewässer zu Gewässer sind teilweise sehr stark und auch hier in meiner Nachbarschaft scheint es mehrere „Stämme” an Rotaugen zu geben.
Muß ich mal fotografieren und nebeneinanderstellen.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing und @Papamopps,
auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Petri zu Euren Fängen!


----------



## geomas

Papamopps schrieb:


> Achso...dachte Barsche sind Hybriden der beiden



Dann ist aber eher der Zander „die Mischung” - die Holländer nennen die ja auch „Hechtbarsch” (Snoekbaars oder so).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : Wir sitzen hier wie auf Kohlen ob unsere Wetten nun Geld bringen oder ob Oma ihr klein Häuschen weg ist. Was ist es denn nun geworden?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Morgen, Heinz, morgen ist der große Tag. Habe vormittags einen Termin in Bad Honnef, auf dem Rückweg fähre ich in Fröndenberg vorbei. Und dann werde ich sie erstmals befummeln die zarte Lady namens Acolyte. Und die Korum-stöckchen werde ich mir auch ansehen,. Andreas sagte, dass er einige spannende Ruten im Haus hat. Sobald ich den Laden wahrscheinlich nicht allein wieder verlassen habe, poste ich alles wichtige.


----------



## feederbrassen

Was Haken angeht für @geomas und @Professor Tinca, diese hier von Preston fische ich derzeit überwiegend. 
Sau Scharf und stabil aber nicht dick dabei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was Haken angeht für @geomas und @Professor Tinca, diese hier von Preston fische ich derzeit überwiegend.
> Sau Scharf und stabil aber nicht dick dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331714




Gleiche Form wie die Gama 2210 wa?

Vielleicht lassen se die da produzieren???


----------



## geomas

...die N30 sind gerundeter, aber die Proportionen sind dem 2210er ähnlich. Der Schenkel („die lange Seite”) ist etwas kürzer beim 2210, so wie ich das sehe. Kann mich irren, klar.


----------



## feederbrassen

Und wo ich gerade bei Preston bin, den Krallenkorb den ich hier mal als Bild eingestellt habe kann ich NICHT weiterempfehlen. 
Der Gitterdraht ist an einer Seite nur ganz knapp mit dem Schlitten verbunden und reißt nach einiger Zeit aus. 
War jetzt kein Einzelfall.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> ...die N30 sind gerundeter, aber die Proportionen sind dem 2210er ähnlich. Der Schenkel („die lange Seite”) ist etwas kürzer beim 2210, so wie ich das sehe. Kann mich irren, klar.


Das hast du schon richtig gesehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hast recht.
Hab mir gerade mal Bilder im Netz angeguckt.
Die sind eher wie der ProfiBlinker Feederhaken.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Riesenplastikverpackung mit einer homöopathischen Dosis Inhalt. Wobei lose Haken noch nicht mal so schlimm sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Riesenplastikverpackung




Jo überall Plastik.......
Microplastik wurde jetzt sogar schon in menschlichem Kot gefunden.

Damit dürfte man eigentlich in'n gelben Sack scheixxen.


----------



## geomas

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Riesenplastikverpackung mit einer homöopathischen Dosis Inhalt. Wobei lose Haken noch nicht mal so schlimm sind.



Nervig finde ich eher Elektronik-Kleinkram, der wegen der Diebstahl-Gefahr in große Blister-Verpackungen gestopft wird.
Bei Haken finde ich leicht „ausreißendes Material” störend.


----------



## Minimax

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Riesenplastikverpackung mit einer homöopathischen Dosis Inhalt. Wobei lose Haken noch nicht mal so schlimm sind.



Wobei diese kleinen Weichplastik Täschchen im zweitgebrauch nicht unpraktisch für verschiedene Kleinteile und Nubsies sind. Ich verwende die gerne für sowas wenn ich die Haken in meine Box sortiert habe.


----------



## feederbrassen

Gamakatsu links, der Preston rechts


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gamakatsu links, der Preston rechts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331715



Ja da sieht man den Unterschied gut.

Dieser Drennan ist auch noch so:
https://www.drennantackle.com/products/hooks/spade-end-hooks/wide-gape-match/


----------



## geomas

Haha, der Preston N-30 sieht eher aus wie der 157er von Hayasowieso. 
Den find ich gerade nicht - also die nächste Dauerregenphase muß ich noch mal zum Sortieren nutzen.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> in große Blister-verpackung.


Die sind der größte Mist überhaupt was Verpackung angeht


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gamakatsu links, der Preston rechts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331715


Magst du das Bild in den Hakentrööt packen...?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo überall Plastik.......
> Microplastik wurde jetzt sogar schon in menschlichem Kot gefunden.
> 
> Damit dürfte man eigentlich in'n gelben Sack scheixxen.


Super Job, da zu suchen, ob sich was findet.



geomas schrieb:


> Nervig finde ich eher Elektronik-Kleinkram, der wegen der Diebstahl-Gefahr in große Blister-Verpackungen gestopft wird.
> Bei Haken finde ich leicht „ausreißendes Material” störend.





Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei diese kleinen Weichplastik Täschchen im zweitgebrauch nicht unpraktisch für verschiedene Kleinteile und Nubsies sind. Ich verwende die gerne für sowas wenn ich die Haken in meine Box sortiert habe.


Das geht aber auch einfacher... 100 Haken in einer Dose mit 60 x 50 x 15 mm.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Magst du das Bild in den Hakentrööt packen...?


Mach ich


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Super Job, da zu suchen, ob sich was findet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das geht aber auch einfacher... 100 Haken in einer Dose mit 60 x 50 x 15 mm.


Oder so


----------



## Andal

Wenn der Ladner die Haken offen und stückweise anbietet, umso besser. Meistens verdient er daran auch noch mehr, als an dem vorverpackten Zeug, wo ihm soundso viel % regelmäßig geklaut werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein Problem mit allen haken Boxen war bisher  dass sie sich munter in allen Abteilungen verteilen weil keine Dose in interessanter Größe wirklich gut schliesst
 Und die Briefchen haben den Vorteil biegsam zu sein und direkt  ausreichend beschriftet für einen Neukauf zu sein.
Diese Box:
€ 2,17 | 6 Compartments Mini Waterproof Fishing Tackle Box Fishing Hook Storage Case with Magnet Black Red
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Uvkq5e2Zd

Wirkt auf mich relativ interessant, magnetisch, 6 fächer... würde fürs roven reichen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit allen haken Boxen war bisher  dass sie sich munter in allen Abteilungen verteilen weil keine Dose in interessanter Größe wirklich gut schliesst
> Und die Briefchen haben den Vorteil biegsam zu sein und direkt  ausreichend beschriftet für einen Neukauf zu sein.
> Diese Box:
> € 2,17 | 6 Compartments Mini Waterproof Fishing Tackle Box Fishing Hook Storage Case with Magnet Black Red
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Uvkq5e2Zd
> 
> Wirkt auf mich relativ interessant, magnetisch, 6 fächer... würde fürs roven reichen


...und immer noch billiger, als eine Tüte Haken.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit allen haken Boxen war bisher  dass sie sich munter in allen Abteilungen verteilen weil keine Dose in interessanter Größe wirklich gut schliesst


Deswegen habe ich meine schön sauber, trocken und nach Größen in meinem Kasten.
Ein zwei Größen habe ich in Briefchen dabei falls es mal eng wird, weil meine gebundenen während des angelns ausgehen.
Oder ich mal eine außergewöhnliche Länge brauche, dann binde ich am Wasser nach.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde vorbinden unsportlich (und binde meist eh durch aktuell)


----------



## geomas

In den letzten Jahren hab ich die Haken meist in den Briefchen gelassen. 

Hab eben mal gekramt - hab noch ein paar 8-Fach-Magnetboxen von Korum, die kamen mal zusammen mit einer größeren Box.
Heute kosten die gleichen Magnet-Boxen, als „Preston” gelabelt, etwa 5 Pfund. Eieiei.

Hab in einer der Boxen noch Kamasan B911-Haken entdeckt - auch sehr interessante Haken. 
Die gibts als Plättchen- und als Öhrhaken.


----------



## Andal

Ein bisschen was über alte Ruten.......


----------



## Andal

Hier etwas für alle chubophilen unter uns............


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab die jetzt in Größen von 4 bis 16. Am Fluß nebenan hab ich für Breadpunch meistens 10 - 14 genommen.
> Die 4er und 6er waren für die Angelei mit Wurm gedacht.
> 
> Ich werd den 2210ern trotzdem treu bleiben, ich mag diese Haken. In Gewässern mit Tincas und Karpfen kommen dann aber stabilere Haken ans Band.
> Muß beim Kauf eben genauer hinschauen - ist ja praktisch ne Preiserhöhung von knapp 40 Prozent.



Gute Entscheidung  zum Feedern würd ich die nimmer hergeben.
Bei meiner letzten Bestellung hatte ich mir welche in der Größe 1 für Zander und Aitel mitbestellt.......mit Köfi machen die sich auch ganz gut nur einen Waller oder Hecht will ich damit nicht ausdrillen 

Dann muss ich meine Bestände quasi noch mit Reste der alten Verpackungen auffüllen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Nervig finde ich eher Elektronik-Kleinkram, der wegen der Diebstahl-Gefahr in große Blister-Verpackungen gestopft wird.
> Bei Haken finde ich leicht „ausreißendes Material” störend.



In der Jugend hab ich noch meine Haken "einzeln" kaufen können wie man es frühers gemacht hat. Mein Taschengeld war ja in den 90ern mit 10 DM im Monat nicht gerade hoch. Als das Angelgeschäft dann zumachte haben wir uns 2 der Holzkästen mit dem alten DAM logo gekauft mit allen restlichen Haken. 
Ab und an wird diese Holzbox geöffnet um die alte Zeit der Jugend wider aufleben zu lassen. Allein der Holzgeruch der Box die darin liegenden Haken bingen sehr viele schöne Erinnerungen mit sich.


----------



## geomas

Die Blechschächtelchen, in denen einst Zigarillos verkauft wurden, waren für mich als Kind „bei Opa” immer faszinierend. Was da alles für geheimnisvolles Gerät drin lag... 
Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, ob die Angelsachen, die ich von meinem Großvater erbte, in einem hölzernen Zigarrenkästchen waren, oder ob auch eines der Blechschächtelchen dabei war.

Hab gerade für Kleinteile ein Box-System, wie auf dem Bild von @feederbrassen zu sehen ist, angeboten bekommen. 35 Mini-Schubladen und 3 größere Schubladen.
Muß ich mal auf Gängigkeit der Laden testen. Hatte früher so etwas in billig und beim Herausziehen der Laden flog mir durch das Geruckel öfter mal der Inhalt auf den Boden.


@Andal  - danke fürs Verlinken der historischen Filme - wunderbar!


----------



## Papamopps

Wollte mich mal für all die Tips und Hilfen hier im Forum bedanken.

So wie z.B. für meine Fischbestimmungsunkenntnissen...

Aber eure Tips hilfen beim Vergleich.

Meiner
Brasse
Güster


----------



## phirania

https://www.monsterfisch.de/fische/


----------



## Papamopps

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.monsterfisch.de/fische/


Danke.

Ich finde es halt schwer für Neulinge, schnell und schonen abzuhaken, zu bestimmen und freizulasse , falls nicht der Zielfisch und das alles so schnell.

Trotzdem will ich ja wissen, was ich da fange.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo überall Plastik.......
> Microplastik wurde jetzt sogar schon in menschlichem Kot gefunden.
> 
> Damit dürfte man eigentlich in'n gelben Sack scheixxen.


Hast du das mal probiert Prof?


----------



## feederbrassen

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du das mal probiert Prof?


Mach ich seit gestern nur noch so. 
Spart viel Wasser


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mach ich seit gestern nur noch so.
> Spart viel Wasser


Hast mal ein Bild davon gemacht?


----------



## geomas

Das ging aber mal ganz fix: 
die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver kam eben (bei Tacklebox bestellt und bezahlt am späten Sonntag-Abend - 20.10.) zusammen mit anderen Artikeln.
Hab erst einen kleinen Schreck bekommen: das Futteral war winzig und sehr leicht. Also zusammengepackt ist die Rute superhandlich (1m kurz).
Ich muß gleich los zum Job, kann heute später ein oder zwei Bilder machen.

Ach ja - die Korkposen von Askari sind noch unterwegs (bestellt und bezahlt am 15. 10.).


----------



## phirania

Ein schöner Tag und es geht gut los...
Erster Besuch am Wasser..




Und Fisch  gab's auch schon.


----------



## Andal

Wirklich solide Zigarrenkisten, blecherne Tabaksdosen und vor allem Filmdöschen sind heute zur absoluten Mangelware geworden. Mit diesem "Abfall" ließ sich mal eine veritable Angelausrüstung gut verpacken. Dazu noch die abgelegte Umhängetasche von der Tante und schon war man propper ausgerüstet. Rute und Kescher in der Hand, ein kleiner Mundvorrat im Rucksackerl und wenn es nobel herging, ein Klappstühlchen. Die Rutenhalter wuchsen grundsätzlich im Gebüsch ... und so manche heute stattliche Uferweide entstammt so einer Anpflanzung. So ein frischer Weidenfexer braucht ja nur feuchten Boden und schon gehts dahin. Manchmal trauere ich dieser herrlich einfachen und bescheidenen Zeit nach. Es reichte vollkommen, dass man ein gutes Sortiment Haken hatte. Welche Marke es dann war, spielte kaum eine Rolle.

Einfach von aller Welt unbehelligt mit dem Radl an einen Bach, oder einen Weiher, um dort den harmlosen Bubenträumen nachzuhängen. Die Mutter war froh, weil der Knabe fischen war und keinen anderweitigen Unsinn ins Werk setzte, der Vater stolz, weil der Sohn das Erbe weiterführt. Die Nachbarn froh, weil sie mal ihre Ruhe und gelegentlich einen mitgebrachten Fisch hatten. Das geruhsame Kleinstadtleben hatte durchaus seine schönen und vor allem kontemplativen Momente.

Heute ist es ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber es ist halt anders, hektischer, schnellebiger - einfach anders und Mensch hängt eben gerne dem nach, was er nicht (mehr) erreichen kann, weil es schlicht vergangen ist, oder weil er da nicht hinkommt, wo er möchte.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Wirklich solide Zigarrenkisten, blecherne Tabaksdosen und vor allem Filmdöschen sind heute zur absoluten Mangelware geworden. Mit diesem "Abfall" ließ sich mal eine veritable Angelausrüstung gut verpacken. Dazu noch die abgelegte Umhängetasche von der Tante und schon war man propper ausgerüstet. Rute und Kescher in der Hand, ein kleiner Mundvorrat im Rucksackerl und wenn es nobel herging, ein Klappstühlchen. Die Rutenhalter wuchsen grundsätzlich im Gebüsch ... und so manche heute stattliche Uferweide entstammt so einer Anpflanzung. So ein frischer Weidenfexer braucht ja nur feuchten Boden und schon gehts dahin. Manchmal trauere ich dieser herrlich einfachen und bescheidenen Zeit nach. Es reichte vollkommen, dass man ein gutes Sortiment Haken hatte. Welche Marke es dann war, spielte kaum eine Rolle.
> 
> Einfach von aller Welt unbehelligt mit dem Radl an einen Bach, oder einen Weiher, um dort den harmlosen Bubenträumen nachzuhängen. Die Mutter war froh, weil der Knabe fischen war und keinen anderweitigen Unsinn ins Werk setzte, der Vater stolz, weil der Sohn das Erbe weiterführt. Die Nachbarn froh, weil sie mal ihre Ruhe und gelegentlich einen mitgebrachten Fisch hatten. Das geruhsame Kleinstadtleben hatte durchaus seine schönen und vor allem kontemplativen Momente.
> 
> Heute ist es ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber es ist halt anders, hektischer, schnellebiger - einfach anders und Mensch hängt eben gerne dem nach, was er nicht (mehr) erreichen kann, weil es schlicht vergangen ist, oder weil er da nicht hinkommt, wo er möchte.



Schade das man nur ein "Gefällt mir" vergeben kann


----------



## geomas

Tja, und ein Taschenmesser hatte früher ohnehin jeder dabei. Da konnte man aus dem Weiden- oder Haselnußbusch zur Not fix ne kurze Stippe schneiden oder eben einen Rutenhalter improvisieren.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, und ein Taschenmesser hatte früher ohnehin jeder dabei. Da konnte man aus dem Weiden- oder Haselnußbusch zur Not fix ne kurze Stippe schneiden oder eben einen Rutenhalter improvisieren.



Bis der Aufseher kam weil man seine frisch gepflanzten Fliederbüsche als Rutenhalter mißbraucht hatte. Puh war der sauer.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@phirania: Petri, bist Du jetzt unter die Schlangenbeschwörer gegangen. Ich bin gerade in Fröndenberg fertig. Nach einigem Biegen und Aktionen betrachten ist es nicht ganz unerwartet eine Acolyte geworden, allerdings doch in 12 ft. An alle die ihn kennen, schöne Grüße von Andreas!


----------



## geomas

So, die Korkposen von Askari (Aufdruck: „Teriko”) sind inzwischen auch eingetrudelt. Sie sehen nach Handarbeit aus - interpretiert dies bitte wie es Euch gerade gefällt.
Also Sammlerposen sind es nicht, aber werden mir am Wasser hoffentlich viel Freude bereiten.

@phirania - Petri heil - toll, wie oft Du es ans Wasser schaffst!

@Wuemmehunter - herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Freude am Wasser mit der Nobel-Gerte! Ist es die „Ultra” geworden?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meldemich späternoch mal, muss fahren!


----------



## feederbrassen

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast mal ein Bild davon gemacht?


Wie ich mir meinem Allerwertesten über der gelben Tonne hänge?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bin ein Opfer der Flussgötter! Gleiche Stelle, gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit. Einschlag, riesen Döland kurz vorm Kescher, Schweiß auf der Stirn, hoffentlich hält der neue Haken. Dicker Draht, wird schon, Haken aufgebogen. Döbel weg, Schreie. Angst, Panik, Depression. Der Herbst f***t mich hart!


----------



## geomas

^ Schade! Ich kann Dir mal ein paar Super Spades oder Carbon Feeder schicken. Die biegt kein Döland auf.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, und ein Taschenmesser hatte früher ohnehin jeder dabei. Da konnte man aus dem Weiden- oder Haselnußbusch zur Not fix ne kurze Stippe schneiden oder eben einen Rutenhalter improvisieren.


Ein Mann ohne Sackmesser ist nackt und die Gaberl waren nicht improvisiert, die waren so!



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bis der Aufseher kam weil man seine frisch gepflanzten Fliederbüsche als Rutenhalter mißbraucht hatte. Puh war der sauer.


Auch ein Aufsichtsfischer...... "So vui Weid'n kost du gar ned ois Gaberl schneid'n, wia vo alloa nochwax'n!"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Schade! Ich kann Dir mal ein paar Super Spades oder Carbon Feeder schicken. Die biegt kein Döland auf.



Ich bestelle neue Haken nach, für die Elbe sattel ich jetzt aber definitiv auf richtig dickes Draht um. Die Flucht alleine war so brutal, da bleibt mir keine Wahl mehr. Witzigerweise hatte ich dieses Problem auch mit diesem französischen Noname-Haken nie gehabt, jetzt ist bei mir aber der Ofen aus. Die Döbel haben einfach zu viel Kraft und "laden" auch komplett anders durch im großen Fluss, wie alle anderen Fischarten die ich kenne. Fast wie Karpfen, das ist ja unheimlich.

Toll zumindest: Brotflocke hat den Biss gebracht, auch wenn ich alle 5 Minuten wegen der teils starken Strömung kontrollieren muss. Ich bleib am Ball, im Warenkorb liegen bereits neue Greifer! Gleichzeitig habe ich die "Baitband"-Geschichte am Spulenkopf getestet. Funktioniert nicht, der Gummi reißt selbst bei massiver Krafteinwirkung nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat der Haken deswegen kurz vorm Kescher aufgegeben......


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Haken aufgebogen. Döbel weg, Schreie.


Das wird auch nicht das letzte mal so sein. 
Das ist Angeln.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das wird auch nicht das letzte mal so sein.
> Das ist Angeln.


Sonst wäre es Physik - und ich wäre ganz sicher dann nicht am Ball!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Sonst wäre es Physik - und ich wäre ganz sicher dann nicht am Ball!


Gerade das unvorhersehbare und unberechenbare,dadurch bleibt angeln immer spannend. 
Selbst wenn man xx Jahre Erfahrung hat. 
Ärgerlich ok aber Watt jut is kütt widder


----------



## feederbrassen

Hab gerade Kopfkino von Fischen die ich vor meiner Nase verloren hab. 
Monster Barsch der keine 2Meter vor meiner Nase im klaren Wasser gut zu sehen, nochmal den Kopf schüttelte und plopp viel der Mepps aus seinem Maul. 
Ewig her, das vergisst man nie. 
War nicht der einzige richtig gute Fisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das wird auch nicht das letzte mal so sein.
> Das ist Angeln.



Ist halt ne doofe Woche, weil es jetzt hintereinander passiert ist. Solche Probleme hatte ich die letzten 2 Jahre nicht, allerdings bringt die Geschichte halt wieder neue Gedanken in Schwung. Ein Hamster-Rad wie eh und je.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hab gerade Kopfkino von Fischen die ich vor meiner Nase verloren hab.
> Monster Barsch der keine 2Meter vor meiner Nase im klaren Wasser gut zu sehen, nochmal den Kopf schüttelte und plopp viel der Mepps aus seinem Maul.
> Ewig her, das vergisst man nie.
> War nicht der einzige richtig gute Fisch.


Gebrochener Owner Haken im Graser Maul ^^

@Fantastic Fishing um Himmels Willen mit was für Haken fischst du? Hast du ne Büroklammer umgebogen? 
Bei Brotflocke wirst du ja eher nicht mit <16er fischen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gebrochener Owner Haken im Graser Maul ^^
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing um Himmels Willen mit was für Haken fischst du? Hast du ne Büroklammer umgebogen?
> Bei Brotflocke wirst du ja eher nicht mit <16er fischen?



Quatsch, das ist schon so fuddelig genug an großen Greifern. War ein Haken der Größe 8, No-Name aus Frankreich. Bisher immer zuverlässig, hielt auch Schleien über 50 Zentimeter stand und die haben bekanntlich richtig Dampf. Ich tippe darauf, das wiederholt am Klipp lag, weil zuviel Energie auf den Greifer ging. Darf trotzdem nicht passieren, also fliegt das Ding aus der Kiste. Witzigerweise hab ich danach ohne Klippen keinen Biss mehr bekommen, zentral auf dem Futter standen aber die Fische wie Gestern. Das ist doch alles Verflucht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Quatsch, das ist schon so fuddelig genug an großen Greifern. War ein Haken der Größe 8, No-Name aus Frankreich. Bisher immer zuverlässig, hielt auch Schleien über 50 Zentimeter stand und die haben bekanntlich richtig Dampf. Ich tippe darauf, das wiederholt am Klipp lag, weil zuviel Energie auf den Greifer ging. Darf trotzdem nicht passieren, also fliegt das Ding aus der Kiste. Witzigerweise hab ich danach ohne Klippen keinen Biss mehr bekommen, zentral auf dem Futter standen aber die Fische wie Gestern. Das ist doch alles Verflucht.


Ich bin ja kein Feedermaster (oder sonst was) aber was spricht gegen eine powergumschlaufe deren Knoten du neben dem Clip plazierst um ihn im Falöe eines Falles schnell rausziehen zu können?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin ja kein Feedermaster (oder sonst was) aber was spricht gegen eine powergumschlaufe deren Knoten du neben dem Clip plazierst um ihn im Falöe eines Falles schnell rausziehen zu können?



Du musst beim "Gum-Knot" die Schnur mehrfach umlegen, mit Pech rutscht das Ding einfach raus und knallt dir wegen des Fisches (im Drill) durch die Ringe, was spätestens ab Sektion 3 eine kaputte Rute bedeutet. Ich brauche einfach nur feinere Latex-Bänder. Momentan nutze ich 8 Milli-Zahnspangengummis in der Stärke "Mittel". Ich tippe darauf, das eine softe Variante das Problem löst.

Ist halt Scheisse, weil der einzige brauchbare Spot (wo ich Döbel/Alande) gefunden habe, auf 50 Meter vor einer auflaufenden Sandbank ist. Da muss ich genau Treffen und den Köder vor der Kante ablegen, darüber beisst kein Fisch (nur 70 Zentimeter flach). Alternativ: Buhnenkopfpickern auf kurze Distanz. Nachteil: Grundeln!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ein schöner Tag und es geht gut los...
> Erster Besuch am Wasser..
> Anhang anzeigen 331751
> 
> Und Fisch  gab's auch schon.
> Anhang anzeigen 331752
> Anhang anzeigen 331753


Petri Kalle,schöne Fotos.Hast jetzt auch eine eigene  Schlange?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde, ich war vorhin nochmal am Flüsschen bisschen stippen mit der Bolo. Die Döbel mochten den knalligen Sonnenschein gar nicht aber viele hübsche Plötzen gab es wieder.
Hab noch drei Fotos für euch gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Prof.In welche Ecke liegt dein Flüsschen denn?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rechts oben/NO.


----------



## phirania

Heute gabs dann füR den Kollegen auch noch einen Traumfisch...
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die Rotaugen heute waren mit über 30 cm auch nicht ohne...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner fetter Giebel!
Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Kalle,schöne Fotos.Hast jetzt auch eine eigene  Schlange?


Die war so handzahm,die hätte ich streicheln können.


----------



## Papamopps

phirania schrieb:


> Die war so handzahm,die hätte ich streicheln können.



Und danach stinken die Hände so dermaßen. 
Aber schön anfühlen tun sie sich


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner fetter Giebel!
> Petri Heil!



Kollege hat sich gefreut wie Bolle.
Dachten erst es wäre ein Karfen.
47 cm gebissen auf Miniboillie an der Methodfeeder


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und danach stinken die Hände so dermaßen.
> Aber schön anfühlen tun sie sich


Sicher das Sekretwas die absondern ist schon ekelhaft...


----------



## Papamopps

phirania schrieb:


> Kollege hat sich gefreut wie Bolle.
> Dachten erst es wäre ein Karfen.
> 47 cm gebissen auf Miniboillie an der Methodfeeder



Petri. 

Da muss ich ja echt Glück gehabt haben mit meinem. 
Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich den auch mal gemessen und mehr Fotos fürs Album gemacht


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri zu dem Klopper von Giebel. 
Fängt man in der Größe auch nicht jeden Tag


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Klasse, @phirania, das ist ja wirklich ein Super-Giebel, Petri auch dazu!

 Jau, ich bin denn mal wieder glücklich zuhause. Glücklich weil weitgehend staufrei und weil ich mir ein neues Stöckchen gegönnt habe. Und es war absolut richtig hinzufahren, und die infrage kommenden Ruten mal in die Hand zu nehmen, sich die Aktionen mal anzusehen und die Beratung von Andreas mitzunehmen, der ja nicht nur Dealer für vorzugsweise englischen Tackle ist, sondern auch ein exzellenter Angler, der immer noch regelmäßig zweistellige Barben in der Ruhr fängt. Für die, die es nicht wissen: Andreas Bruners hat auch viele Jahre in der SHG Dortmund mitgefischt. Der Mann kennt sich also mit Friedfischen und den unterschiedlichen Methoden, auf sie zu fischen aus.
Nach einigem Hin- und Her und viel Fachgesimpel habe ich mich schließlich für die Feeder Plus in 12 ft entschieden. Ursprünglich hatte ich 11 oder sogar 10 ft im Auge gehabt, aber mit den kurzen längen schränkt sich natürlich das Einsatzgebiet etwas ein, was ich bei einer Rute in dieser Preisklasse, dann doch wieder nicht ganz so gut finde. De Acolyte selbst ist ein Traum! Eine Aktion die bis ins Handteil geht, ein sehr schlanker Blank und eine absolut tadellose Verarbeitung bis hin zu den feinsten Lackierdetails. Ich habe die Kohle für das Teil wirklich gerne auf den Tisch geblättert, sogar noch eine zusätzliche 1 OZ-Spitze dazugenommen. Und auch für meine 11 ft Quiver-Rute von Forum hatte er noch Spitzen. Dann habe ich mir noch eon paar Spulen der neuen Camoline von Drennan mitgenommen ...
Bislang habe ich Tackle von ihm nur online bzw. auf der Stippermesse gekauft. Aber der Laden selbst ist ein Erlebnis! Zahlreiche Drennan-Ruten, sehr viel von Korum nicht nur die Ruten, sondern alles, was uns sonst noch so fasziniert, hat er in seinem kleinen Laden in Fröndenberg liegen. Ein wahrhaftes Paradies!


----------



## rutilus69

@phirania  Petri zu dem tollen Giebel! Sowas würde ich auch gerne mal wieder fangen


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Klasse, @phirania, das ist ja wirklich ein Super-Giebel, Petri auch dazu!
> 
> Jau, ich bin denn mal wieder glücklich zuhause. Glücklich weil weitgehend staufrei und weil ich mir ein neues Stöckchen gegönnt habe. Und es war absolut richtig hinzufahren, und die infrage kommenden Ruten mal in die Hand zu nehmen, sich die Aktionen mal anzusehen und die Beratung von Andreas mitzunehmen, der ja nicht nur Dealer für vorzugsweise englischen Tackle ist, sondern auch ein exzellenter Angler, der immer noch regelmäßig zweistellige Barben in der Ruhr fängt. Für die, die es nicht wissen: Andreas Bruners hat auch viele Jahre in der SHG Dortmund mitgefischt. Der Mann kennt sich also mit Friedfischen und den unterschiedlichen Methoden, auf sie zu fischen aus.
> Nach einigem Hin- und Her und viel Fachgesimpel habe ich mich schließlich für die Feeder Plus in 12 ft entschieden. Ursprünglich hatte ich 11 oder sogar 10 ft im Auge gehabt, aber mit den kurzen längen schränkt sich natürlich das Einsatzgebiet etwas ein, was ich bei einer Rute in dieser Preisklasse, dann doch wieder nicht ganz so gut finde. De Acolyte selbst ist ein Traum! Eine Aktion die bis ins Handteil geht, ein sehr schlanker Blank und eine absolut tadellose Verarbeitung bis hin zu den feinsten Lackierdetails. Ich habe die Kohle für das Teil wirklich gerne auf den Tisch geblättert, sogar noch eine zusätzliche 1 OZ-Spitze dazugenommen. Und auch für meine 11 ft Quiver-Rute von Forum hatte er noch Spitzen. Dann habe ich mir noch eon paar Spulen der neuen Camoline von Drennan mitgenommen ...
> Bislang habe ich Tackle von ihm nur online bzw. auf der Stippermesse gekauft. Aber der Laden selbst ist ein Erlebnis! Zahlreiche Drennan-Ruten, sehr viel von Korum nicht nur die Ruten, sondern alles, was uns sonst noch so fasziniert, hat er in seinem kleinen Laden in Fröndenberg liegen. Ein wahrhaftes Paradies!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331765


Das Jenzi Plakat im Hintergrund trübt den Eindruck für mich ein wenig viel spass mit dem neuen Stöckchen!


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Bei der Wette kam nichts rum, es gab keinen der nicht auf Akolyte gesetzt hat. Jedenfalls hattest Du einen schönen Nachmittag in Fröndenberg und wir hatten unser Vergnügen.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen

@Wuemmehunter, Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Rute und mit der Drennan hast du bestimmt lange Freude am fischen 
Eine Drennan darf ich auch seit langem mein eigen nennen. 
Eine Team England Carpfeeder in 13 ft
Zweiteilig 
Meine absolute Lieblingsrute wenn es um Wfg bis max 40 g geht.


----------



## Andal

Dieser unbezahlbare Moment, wenn man mit einem neuen Trumm zu Hause ankommt und es alleine in aller Ruhe befummeln kann.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania - Petri heil - toll, wie oft Du es ans Wasser schaffst!



Der See ist auch nur ca 800 meter von mir entfernt..
Und solange die Themperatur noch im Zweistelligen Bereich ist klappt das noch mit dem angeln.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner fetter Giebel!
> Petri Heil!


Werde ich an den Kollegen weitergeben...
Hoffe morgen geht auch noch mal was,Wetter soll ja noch mal schön werden.
Und Alle die ans Wasser kommen,viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - nochmals Glückwunsch zur Acolyte - möge sie Dir viele schöne Momente am Fluß bescheren!
Neugierige Nachfrage: hast Du die anderen 12-Fuß-Ruten auch probegewedelt und warum hast Du Dich für die „Plus” entschieden?

@phirania  - richte Deinem Buddy bitte ein kräftiges Petri heil zu dem strammen Giebel aus - toller Fisch! Ich sehe, daß er etwas „verwachsen” ist - solche Fische veranstalten häufig einen besonderen Tanz an der Rute.
Schön, daß Du den See so dicht an der Wohnung hast.

@Kochtopf - haha, das Jenzi-Plakat sticht schon ins Auge. ABER - im Paket von Tricast waren zum Beispiel wunderbare Tellerbleie von Jenzi, gummi-ummantelt und der Wirbel hatte ein Gewinde - man kann schnell mal das 10g gegen das 15g-Blei wechseln. Also die haben auch richtig gute Sachen im Programm (zumindest gehabt).


----------



## geomas

So, hab eben noch mal mit der Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver herumgespielt - ich hoffe, sie macht am Wasser den gleichen guten Eindruck wie „an Land”.
Schnell ist sie und wirklich ordentlich verarbeitet. Ganz grob über den Daumen gepeilt würde ich ihr ne 5 oder 6 Pfund tragende Schnur zuteilen wollen. Sie ist also kräftiger im Rückgrad als meine älteren Picker von vergleichbarer Länge. Auch das WG würde ich höher ansetzen. Also ne sehr leichte und kurze Feeder-Rute, keine Picker im klassischen Sinne.

Von den beiden mitgelieferten Spitzen hat eine die typische „Bibberspitzen-Beringung”, die andere Feedertip hat hingegen normale, abstehende Ringe. 
Manche der britischen Käufer nehmen sie mit dieser Spitze wohl zum Drop-Shotten oder als superkurze Posenrute. Warum auch nicht.
Das seltsam geformte Futteral (Bild kann ich morgen machen) ist aus einem Material, dessen Lebensdauer wohl begrenzt ist. 

Aber sie soll ohnehin ne vernünftige, gut schützende Tasche/Futteral bekommen. Da muß ich im Angelladen mal gründlich stöbern. 
Optimal wäre ein gut gepolstertes Hauptfach für die etwa 1m kurze, vormontierte Rute sowie zwei aufgesetzte Taschen/Einschübe für Kescherstiel und zwei Banksticks.

Die Idee hinter dem Kauf war, eine äußerst transportfreundliche Rute für Kurzansitze zu haben. 
Auch für kurze Radtouren an einen Teich, Bach oder eine andere Stelle am Fluß.


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde, ich war vorhin nochmal am Flüsschen bisschen stippen mit der Bolo. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331762


Bolo mit Futterkorb?


----------



## geomas

^ ohne ne Original italienische Bolo geht der Prof wohl kaum aus dem Haus - aber die Rute auf dem Bild sieht aus wie die Maver Reality Feeder in 2,70m.


----------



## Andal

Warum nicht eine Bolo mit dem Futterkorb fischen? Das Ding ist ja auch nur eine lange, beringte Rute. Und mit der kann man auch Futterlörbe sehr zielgenau absenken.

@mikesch  grad an der Alz fielen mir da etliche Stellen ein, wo das sicher perfekt gehen müsste!


----------



## Minimax

Oh,
vorm Zubettgehen wünsch ich noch allen Fängern das Tages, soweit ich sehe also dem @Professor Tinca und @phirania mit seinem Traumgiebel ein herzliches Petri-
und @Fantastic Fishing klopf ich solidarisch auf die Schulter zum Hakenpech- fürchte nichts, Du geniesst bestimmt noch die Gunst der Flussgötter, das ist einfach nur der Preis,
den sie für Deinen ersten Platz neulich einfordern. Neue Haken, neues Glück.
Und dann natürlich Glückwunsch an die Tacklekäufer @Wuemmehunter (Drennan Ruten machen glücklich), hoffentlich hast Du den lieben Andreas vom Ükelschwarm gegrüßt und @geomas zu der sehr interessanten kleinen Darent Valley, die es scheinbar in sich hat. Wie würdest Du die Verarbeitung und das Gewicht/Gleichgewicht beurteilen?

Und noch eine Frage an die Geschichtsgelehrten und Oldtimerkurbler unter Euch, auch wenn sie etwas ausserhalb des Friedfischbereichs liegt:
Ihr seid Angler im England mitte der 60er Jahre des vorigen Jahrhunderts, und gelangt durch Zufall in den Besitz einer wunderbaren, leichten Spinnrute einer heimischen, renommierten Firm*HAR, DI*e  ein Traum aus Bambusspänen ist, 6´ für Barsch, Forelle oder Döbel.  Was wäre in diesem rein hypothetischen historischen Szenario eine angemessene Stationärrolle? Und Welche Köder wären in diesem Szenario verfügbar und angemessen?
herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

In der Zeit standen Mitchells, Cardinals und teilweise auch Shakespears sehr hoch im Kurs. Bei den Kunstködern dürften allerlei kleine Blinker, Mepps Spinner, Devons und Flying Condoms erste Wahl gewesen sein. Heute original und gleich alt sehr schwer zu bekommen. Ich würde diese Rute heute wohl am ehesten mit Würmern und kleinen Köderfischchen am System angeln.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> In der Zeit standen Mitchells, Cardinals und teilweise auch Shakespears sehr hoch im Kurs.



Unser hypothetischer Angler aus dem Jahr 1965 weiss natürlich, dass an das Rütchen eigentlich ne Hardy Altex No2 gehört, aber die liegt einfach ausserhalb seiner
Reichweite.
Und eine Mitchell 300 wär zwar historisch nicht falsch, aber doch zu voluminös, zu schwer. Ne kleine gute (bei ner "Rileh" oder "Forelle" von jenseits des eisernen Vorhanges würd das Rütchen zu staub zerfallen), das wärs. In Mint condition, aber ahem, damals waren ja all diese Rollen neu..


----------



## Andal

Eine Abu Cardinal kriegt der hypothetische Angler aber zeitgleich, in akzeptablem Zustand und auch preislich gebacken!?


----------



## Andal

Vielleicht tut sich ja auch ein Hardy-Nachbau aus München in einer kleinen Größe auf. Niedermayer ließ die mal für sich und seine Hardy Ruten herstellen. Deutlich günstiger als die Originale, aber bis auf die Aufschrift identisch.


----------



## Minimax

Interessante Hinweise, vielen Dank. Vielleicht müsste sich unser hypothetischer Angler mal intensiv mit den Rollen dieser Zeit beschäftigen, und eine Art Liste geeigneter Rollen -historisch und anglerisch- erstellen und dann auf eine Gelegenheit warten, und bis dahin (oder sich die Reichweite wieder erhöht hat) einfach ne 300er oder 304er dranschrauben.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Historisch zwar nicht ganz in der Zeit (eher 70er) wäre eine Shakespeare Europaklasse Deluxe 2200 oder die BB 2200I. Diese Rollen wären zum einen klein genug und schon mit kugellager versehen. Alle andere Rollen von Shakespeare aus der Zeit der 60er würde ich dazu nicht empfehlen. Mitchell 300 würde mir persönlich wegen dem "Mahlgeräusch" tierisch auf den Wecker gehen. Vorstellen könnte ich mir auch ncoh eine DAM Microlite oder ne DAM Quick 110N bzw 220N.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Historisch zwar nicht ganz in der Zeit (eher 70er) wäre eine Shakespeare Europaklasse Deluxe 2200 oder die BB 2200I. Diese Rollen wären zum einen klein genug und schon mit kugellager versehen. Alle andere Rollen von Shakespeare aus der Zeit der 60er würde ich dazu nicht empfehlen. Mitchell 300 würde mir persönlich wegen dem "Mahlgeräusch" tierisch auf den Wecker gehen. Vorstellen könnte ich mir auch ncoh eine DAM Microlite oder ne DAM Quick 110N bzw 220N.


----------



## Professor Tinca

mikesch schrieb:


> Bolo mit Futterkorb?



Haha...nee natürlich nicht.
Die Maver lag "nebenbei" auch noch draußen aber mit einem für Plötzen eigentlich zu großen Köder.
Zwei oder drei haben trotzdem darauf gebissen und gerade den hatte ich wohl fotografiert. 



geomas schrieb:


> ^ ohne ne Original italienische Bolo geht der Prof wohl kaum aus dem Haus - aber die Rute auf dem Bild sieht aus wie die Maver Reality Feeder in 2,70m.



Genau, @geomas so isses!


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Wuemmehunter 
Petri zur neuen Rute. Tolles Stöckchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke, @dawurzelsepp: Ich hatte Bedenken ebenfalls die Quick 220 in die Diskussion zu bringen. Ein hübsches kleines Röllchen, das zudem ein unerfüllter Jugendtraum von mir war. Vor einigen Jahren bin ich eher zufällig auf eine gestoßen, hab sie (zusammen mit einer 1,8 m langen Glasrute des gleichen Hersteller) für kleines Geld gekauft und fische sie bis heute immer wieder mal. Wenn der hypothetischer Angler, @Minimax, sie mal in die Hand nehmen möchte, könnte ich sie ihm mal leihweise zur Verfügung stellen.
@geomas: Ich habe mehrere Ruten probegewedelt, hatte auch eine Acolyte Ultrs Feeder in meinen dafür zu grobschlächtigen Händen. Für die Plus habe ich mich letztlich aufgrund des stärkeren Rückgrats entschieden. Dass es große Alande in der Wümme gibt, weiß ich schon länger, in diesem Jahr hatte ich ja erstmals einen 50er Döbel und auf meine erste Wümme-Barbe warte ich noch. Mit einem zu filigranen Stöckchen Wünsche ich mir diese (hoffentlich bald mal stattfindende) Begnung nicht.
@Kochtopf: War natürlich ein suboptimaler Hintergrund für das Foto. Aber in dem Laden gibt es auch vieles, was der Angler aus Fröndenberg und Umgebung so braucht. Aber immerhin gibt es diesen Laden eines nebenberuflichen Händlers, wo man mal im Vorfeld auch was in die Hand nehmen kann.


----------



## Tricast

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Danke, @dawurzelsepp:
> @Kochtopf: War natürlich ein suboptimaler Hintergrund für das Foto. Aber in dem Laden gibt es auch vieles, was der Angler aus Fröndenberg und Umgebung so braucht. Aber immerhin gibt es diesen Laden eines nebenberuflichen Händlers, wo man mal im Vorfeld auch was in die Hand nehmen kann.



Und dich jemand berät der weiß wovon er spricht!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Und dich jemand berät der weiß wovon er spricht!!!!


Tatsächlich - ich meine, mein erster und einziger Kauf bei Friedfischens lief nicht optimal aber angesichts der wirklich guten telefonischen Beratung etc. grolle ich nicht nachhaltig (und werde sicher wieder mal dort einkaufen)


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage an die Geschichtsgelehrten und Oldtimerkurbler unter Euch, auch wenn sie etwas ausserhalb des Friedfischbereichs liegt:
> Ihr seid Angler im England mitte der 60er Jahre des vorigen Jahrhunderts, und gelangt durch Zufall in den Besitz einer wunderbaren, leichten Spinnrute einer heimischen, renommierten Firm*HAR, DI*e  ein Traum aus Bambusspänen ist, 6´ für Barsch, Forelle oder Döbel.  Was wäre in diesem rein hypothetischen historischen Szenario eine angemessene Stationärrolle? Und Welche Köder wären in diesem Szenario verfügbar und angemessen?



Rein hypothetisch würde dazu auch eine Shakespeare Wonderspin passen, das war auch eine sehr kleine Rolle. Aber wenn der hypothetische Anglerkollege damit real Fischen möchte, wäre eine kleine Daiwa 500 C oder Mini-Mite etwas realer. @dawurzelsepp Vorschläge der 2200 passen auch sehr gut zu diesem feinen Rütchen. Und als Köder käme der gute 6 gr. Effzett in Frage, den gab es damals schon und den wird es immer geben ( hoffe ich wenigstens)


----------



## Kochtopf

Wobei gerade du dem hypothetischen Angler auch Löffelblinker Basteln könntest. Mit einem Carnifex und einem Fäustel lassen sich sicher gute Ergebnisse erzielen


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei gerade du dem hypothetischen Angler auch Löffelblinker Basteln könntest. Mit einem Carnifex und einem Fäustel lassen sich sicher gute Ergebnisse erzielen



Mit einem alten Flohmarkt Bestecksatz in Sterling Silber geht das noch einfacher, vor allem nach dem Polieren wird der hypothetische Angler geblendet sein. Alles eine Frage des Preises, 900er versilbert geht natürlich auch, aber Sterling bleibt Sterling, eben gute alte englische Machart, passend zur Rute.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ja aber hochpreisige "Zinn"Miniaturen einer bösen Firma zu Kunstködern umkloppen kann für grimmige Befriedigung sorgen (und seit Minis Hinweis auf das Wiki von 1D4 Chan lesee ich aktuell wieder sehr viel W40k Hintergründe)


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann sollte der Mottek aber auch sehr groß sein, ansonsten wäre für die passgenaue Umformung eine 20to Presse sicher der bessere Weg, oder eben umschmelzen. Das du aber noch Zeit für Warhammer hast erstaunt mich sehr, es kommt jetzt aber auch die Angelfreie Zeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann sollte der Mottek aber auch sehr groß sein, ansonsten wäre für die passgenaue Umformung eine 20to Presse sicher der bessere Weg, oder eben umschmelzen. Das du aber noch Zeit für Warhammer hast erstaunt mich sehr, es kommt jetzt aber auch die Angelfreie Zeit.


Spielen schon ewig nicht mehr aber der Fluff ist halt ziemlich cool (wobei ich ja mit ner kleinen Schpeess marines oder Ork Armee liebäugle... sobald die Kleine aus dem Haus ist (+/- 18 Jahre))


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spielen schon ewig nicht mehr aber der Fluff ist halt ziemlich cool (wobei ich ja mit ner kleinen Schpeess marines oder Ork Armee liebäugle... sobald die Kleine aus dem Haus ist (+/- 18 Jahre))




Da leg man dann  noch 10 Jahre drauf, Hotel Papa und Mama wird gerne ausgenutzt. ( reine Erfahrung )


----------



## Kochtopf

Ja aber da hat man dann dennoch etwas mehr Zeit über als heute


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter
Ich habe heuer eine vor der Verschrottung bewahrt. Die Mitarbeiter im Recyclinghof wissen schon wenn jemand etwas entsorgt das ich das noch weiter herrichten kann.
Die Quick 220N wie auch letztens die Mitchell 300 wurde komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und wider sauber zusammengebaut. Was nicht repariert werden kann wird zum Ersatzteillager für spätere Rollen.

Aktuell hab ich eine abgebrochenen Barschspinne wo ich mir eine Feederspitze einbauen will....das sollte dann eine kurze Picker/Quiver für die ganz beengten Stellen werden.....Sie soll dann auf den Namen "Stauernreiba" (Staudenräuber) getauft werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> und @Fantastic Fishing klopf ich solidarisch auf die Schulter zum Hakenpech- fürchte nichts, Du geniesst bestimmt noch die Gunst der Flussgötter, das ist einfach nur der Preis,
> den sie für Deinen ersten Platz neulich einfordern. Neue Haken, neues Glück.
> 
> herzliche Grüße,
> Euer
> Minimax



Es war nur meine Schuld, die Götter bat ich heute morgen auch um Verzeihung. Sie schenkten mir die Chance auf dicke Elbdöbel, ich habe sie nicht genutzt. Die Arbeit der letzten Montage, die Dickköpfe zu lokalisieren und einiges an Erfahrung aufzubauen, zahlte sich trotzdem aus. Jetzt gilt es, einen königlichen Döbel auf die Matte zu legen. Der Winter kommt ja erst, ich bin guter Dinge und die Götter sind mit mir, wie immer! (ich darf mich darf mich nun wirklich nicht beschweren, das Jahr war eigentlich recht gut)


----------



## Tricast

Auch ein Händler will Geld verdienen und nicht jeder kauft mal eben für 250,-€ eine Rute oder legt Wert darauf welcher Name auf dem Blank prangt. Und dafür sind Lieferanten wie Jenzi genau richtig und es wurde ja auch schon mehrfach die Artini powerise hier empfohlen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst beim "Gum-Knot" die Schnur mehrfach umlegen, mit Pech rutscht das Ding einfach raus und knallt dir wegen des Fisches (im Drill) durch die Ringe, was spätestens ab Sektion 3 eine kaputte Rute bedeutet. Ich brauche einfach nur feinere Latex-Bänder. Momentan nutze ich 8 Milli-Zahnspangengummis in der Stärke "Mittel". Ich tippe darauf, das eine softe Variante das Problem löst.
> 
> Ist halt Scheisse, weil der einzige brauchbare Spot (wo ich Döbel/Alande) gefunden habe, auf 50 Meter vor einer auflaufenden Sandbank ist. Da muss ich genau Treffen und den Köder vor der Kante ablegen, darüber beisst kein Fisch (nur 70 Zentimeter flach). Alternativ: Buhnenkopfpickern auf kurze Distanz. Nachteil: Grundeln!


Ich denke @Kochtopf meint eine Schlaufe um den spulenknopf legen und die Stelle direkt neben des knotens in den Schnurklipp einhängen. Mach ich auch so, klappt wunderbar und der Powergum hält auch mit einem einfachen Schlaufenknoten. Ich glaub du meinst die Variante das Powergum an die Schnur zu knoten und dann ein abstehendes Ende in den Schnurclip zu klemmen .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich denke @Kochtopf meint eine Schlaufe um den spulenknopf legen und die Stelle direkt neben des knotens in den Schnurklipp einhängen. Mach ich auch so, klappt wunderbar und der Powergum hält auch mit einem einfachen Schlaufenknoten. Ich glaub du meinst die Variante das Powergum an die Schnur zu knoten und dann ein abstehendes Ende in den Schnurclip zu klemmen .



Jau Racklinger, das habe ich doch mit "Gummibändern" gemacht, sie reißen aber bei großem Druck nicht. Du hast nach einem Einschlag an der Rute vielleicht noch (je nach Tiefe) zwei Reelturns an Schnur, bis der Fisch am Klipp ankommt. Diese Zeitspanne beträgt in der Summe vielleicht eine Sekunde, bis dahin musst du das Ding von der Rolle haben oder der Gummi reißen, sonst wird es kritisch. Auf 20 Meter Entfernung brauche ich den Klipp auch nicht, alles darüber, wenn genaues Angeln gefordert ist, benötige ich diesen Helfer zwingend.

Ich checke gerade das Internet nach dünneren Bändern ab, ich bin auch guter Dinge, das es klappt. Die Jungs in UK lösen das ja auch mit Erfolg auf diese Weise. Ich hatte früher auch dünnere Bands, da klappte es tadellos. Die Zahnenspangengummis haben einfach zuviel Power!


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jau Racklinger, das habe ich doch mit "Gummibändern" gemacht, sie reißen aber bei großem Druck nicht. Du hast nach einem Einschlag an der Rute vielleicht noch (je nach Tiefe) zwei Reelturns an Schnur, bis der Fisch am Klipp ankommt. Diese Zeitspanne beträgt in der Summe vielleicht eine Sekunde, bis dahin musst du das Ding von der Rolle haben oder der Gummi reißen, sonst wird es kritisch. Auf 20 Meter Entfernung brauche ich den Klipp auch nicht, alles darüber, wenn genaues Angeln gefordert ist, benötige ich diesen Helfer zwingend.
> 
> Ich checke gerade das Internet nach dünneren Bändern ab, ich bin auch guter Dinge, das es klappt. Die Jungs in UK lösen das ja auch mit Erfolg auf diese Weise. Ich hatte früher auch dünnere Bands, da klappte es tadellos. Die Zahnenspangengummis haben einfach zuviel Power!


Jupp, bei mir war dass Problem noch nicht, so Kapitale hatte ich noch nicht drann seit ich den Schnurclip nutze  
Wobei wegen diesem Problem sag ich mal hatte ich auch die neuen Rollen von Balzer im Auge, die mit dem neuen Schnurclip. Aber da war mir damals der Preis zu hoch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jupp, bei mir war dass Problem noch nicht, so Kapitale hatte ich noch nicht drann seit ich den Schnurclip nutze
> Wobei wegen diesem Problem sag ich mal hatte ich auch die neuen Rollen von Balzer im Auge, die mit dem neuen Schnurclip. Aber da war mir damals der Preis zu hoch.



Ja, den "Release-Clipp" hatte ich auch im Auge, wobei ich keine neuen Rollen brauche/will. Ich hatte dieses Problem die letzten Jahre auch nicht, wobei ich bei größeren Fischen sonst auch zu MWGS von Guru zurückgegriffen hatte (sehr dicker Draht). Selbst meine ultradünnen Tubertinis sind bei dicken Brassen in der Elbe nicht aufgebogen, der Achter dann beim ersten Ansitz, kurz darauf der dicke Franzose am nächsten Tag. Die Feinabstimmung hat da nicht gepasst, wobei ich das Problem beim Klippen jetzt lösen will/muss, weil ich strategisch für meinen Blog auf größere Fische umsatteln will. Das nächste Jahr steht im Zeichen des Method Feedern und Pellets, da muss ich mich noch intensiver vorbereiten. Die Verluste dieser drei Fische (großer Karpfen vor Tagen) sind ja doppelt schlimm, weil sie auch Reichweite für mein Projekt kosten. Hach Mensch, im nächsten Leben schreibe ich über Kinofilme!


----------



## Hecht100+

@dawurzelsepp Oder du nimmst sie dann als Ultralight Barschrute, geht nämlich  auch mit der passenden Feederspitze.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ja, den "Release-Clipp" hatte ich auch im Auge, wobei ich keine neuen Rollen brauche/will. Ich hatte dieses Problem die letzten Jahre auch nicht, wobei ich bei größeren Fischen sonst auch zu MWGS von Guru zurückgegriffen hatte (sehr dicker Draht). Selbst meine ultradünnen Tubertinis sind bei dicken Brassen in der Elbe nicht aufgebogen, der Achter dann beim ersten Ansitz, kurz darauf der dicke Franzose am nächsten Tag. Die Feinabstimmung hat da nicht gepasst, wobei ich das Problem beim Klippen jetzt lösen will/muss, weil ich strategisch für meinen Blog auf größere Fische umsatteln will. Das nächste Jahr steht im Zeichen des Method Feedern und Pellets, da muss ich mich noch intensiver vorbereiten. Die Verluste dieser drei Fische (großer Karpfen vor Tagen) sind ja doppelt schlimm, weil sie auch Reichweite für mein Projekt kosten. Hach Mensch, im nächsten Leben schreibe ich über Kinofilme!


Ha Brüder im Geiste, habe mir auch vorgenommen im neuen Jahr das Method-Feedern allgemein auszuprobieren
Aber bis dahin ist noch weit und ich muss mich noch entscheiden, welche Method-Körbe ich hernehmen will. Wollte eigentlich zum probieren letztens welche mitnehmen, aber die schiere Auswahl erschlägt einem da  Vor allem will ich mich für eine Marke entscheiden sonst habe ich pro Hersteller mindestens eine Mould rumliegen  
Ausser ich fang erstmal mit den Pellet-Körben an, die keine Mould brauchen...… Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ha Brüder im Geiste, habe mir auch vorgenommen im neuen Jahr das Method-Feedern allgemein auszuprobieren
> Aber bis dahin ist noch weit und ich muss mich noch entscheiden, welche Method-Körbe ich hernehmen will. Wollte eigentlich zum probieren letztens welche mitnehmen, aber die schiere Auswahl erschlägt einem da  Vor allem will ich mich für eine Marke entscheiden sonst habe ich pro Hersteller mindestens eine Mould rumliegen
> Ausser ich fang erstmal mit den Pellet-Körben an, die keine Mould brauchen...… Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen



Ich verhelfe dir zu einer eleganten Abkürzung: Preston Banjo Feeder von 20 Gramm bis 45 Gramm kaufen, in klein Klein, Mittel und Groß. Die Moulds brauchst du bei den Hybrids nicht (sind Method Feeder mit Wanne, für tieferes Wasser, aber auch am seichten Ufer einsetzbar). Das System ist durchdacht, weil du die Flatkörbe über den Stemp (der Führungstab auf der Montage) austauschen kannst. Speed Beads für das Vorfach dazu kaufen, dahinter einen Stopper schalten. Fertig ist die Geschichte. Du kannst auf diesen Stemps auch Prestons "Methods", Madenkörbe oder XYZ sofort montieren, ohne neu Binden zu müssen. Bei den Method Feedern brauchst du aber die zwingend die Mould. Für weitere Fragen, einfach Antickern.


----------



## Racklinger

Sehr schön, dass hört sich nach einem guten Ansatz an. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Racklinger  Wie @Fantastic Fishing schon beschrieb, könnte ich dir die Prestons auch nur empfehlen. Das System ist super durchdacht und die Flugeigenschaften des Banjofeederkorbes sind einfach Spitze. Mein Problem war nur das die Monoschnur auf die Entfernung die Bisse nicht mehr gut anzeigte, lag aber wohl mehr an der Weite als an allem anderen.


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Racklinger  Wie @Fantastic Fishing schon beschrieb, könnte ich dir die Prestons auch nur empfehlen. Das System ist super durchdacht und die Flugeigenschaften des Banjofeederkorbes sind einfach Spitze. Mein Problem war nur das die Monoschnur auf die Entfernung die Bisse nicht mehr gut anzeigte, lag aber wohl mehr an der Weite als an allem anderen.


Dann hast du praktisch nicht als Selbsthak-Montage geangelt? Bisher hab ich immer gelesen, dass die Bisse ziemlich heftig kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Racklinger  Wie @Fantastic Fishing schon beschrieb, könnte ich dir die Prestons auch nur empfehlen. Das System ist super durchdacht und die Flugeigenschaften des Banjofeederkorbes sind einfach Spitze. Mein Problem war nur das die Monoschnur auf die Entfernung die Bisse nicht mehr gut anzeigte, lag aber wohl mehr an der Weite als an allem anderen.



What the heck? 

Was für eine Schnur (Marke/Sorte) und wie hoch war die Distanz?



Racklinger schrieb:


> Dann hast du praktisch nicht als Selbsthak-Montage geangelt? Bisher hab ich immer gelesen, dass die Bisse ziemlich heftig kommen.



Ich knall nächste mal die Action-Cam über meine Rutenspitze, da fallen dir die Augen aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo dann kommt hier mein kurzer Tackle-Bericht, nämlich für meine neue Anaconda Carp Gear 1 Carryall-Tasche. 





Die Gesamt-Maße sind 37x22x26 cm.  
Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, die Reissverschlüsse kräftig und stabil. Auch dass Material macht einen robusten Eindruck. Auch ist die Tasche "formstabil", sie fällt nicht in sich zusammen wenn sie leer ist und alle Reissverschlüsse offen sind. Dass war für mich auch ein Hauptkriterium beim Kauf. 
Ein weiteres Kriterium war die Größe, ich wollte meine Thermoskanne unterbringen sowie noch Platz für eine Brotzeit haben. Ich war es leid dafür jedesmal eine extra Tasche mitzuschleppen. Ein nettes Extra, welches mir aber erst daheim aufgefallen ist, den Hauptraum kann man noch unterteilen in insgesamt 6 Fächer.




Die Größe der Trennwände sind mittels Klettverschluss veränderbar. Kleinteile können am Boden durchrutschen, es ist also nicht dicht. Aber nützlich um ein bisschen Ordnung zu halten 
Die besagte Thermoskanne passt auch hinein. (Das Foto ist leider verschwommen)





Zum Testen hab ich sie mal mit allem möglichen vollgepackt, was ich sowohl zum feedern als auch zum posenangeln brauch.




Es ist auch noch genug Platz drinn, um etwaige Regenklamotten zu verstauen, Pellets und andere Köder unterzubringen usw. 
Der Praxistest steht noch aus, aber wenn es gut läuft komme ich am Wochenende nochmal ans Wasser. Dann gibt's noch ein paar Worte dazu. 
Für 35 Öcken (runtergesetzt) muss ich sagen ist die Qualität und die Verarbeitung sehr gut.


----------



## feederbrassen

mikesch schrieb:


> Bolo mit Futterkorb?


Tunken!


----------



## Hecht100+

Mittlerer Korb, ca 70 mtr. 0,25 Mono 0,40 Schlagschnur Mini Pop-Up als Köder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mittlerer Korb, ca 70 mtr. 0,25 Mono 0,40 Schlagschnur Mini Pop-Up als Köder



Schau an, ich hab bei 60 Metern keine Probleme mit meiner Mono (Browning Gold/Carpzoom Feeder 0,23/0,25) gehabt, das saß jeder Biss und es rappelte im Karton. Manchmal schütteln die Brassen nur mit dem Kopf, dann wabbert die Spitze leicht, aber immer stark erkenntlich. Was hast du an diesem Tag gefangen?!


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sooo dann kommt hier mein kurzer Tackle-Bericht, nämlich für meine neue Anaconda Carp Gear 1 Carryall-Tasche.
> Anhang anzeigen 331779
> 
> Die Gesamt-Maße sind 37x22x26 cm.
> Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, die Reissverschlüsse kräftig und stabil. Auch dass Material macht einen robusten Eindruck. Auch ist die Tasche "formstabil", sie fällt nicht in sich zusammen wenn sie leer ist und alle Reissverschlüsse offen sind. Dass war für mich auch ein Hauptkriterium beim Kauf.
> Ein weiteres Kriterium war die Größe, ich wollte meine Thermoskanne unterbringen sowie noch Platz für eine Brotzeit haben. Ich war es leid dafür jedesmal eine extra Tasche mitzuschleppen. Ein nettes Extra, welches mir aber erst daheim aufgefallen ist, den Hauptraum kann man noch unterteilen in insgesamt 6 Fächer.
> Anhang anzeigen 331780
> 
> Die Größe der Trennwände sind mittels Klettverschluss veränderbar. Kleinteile können am Boden durchrutschen, es ist also nicht dicht. Aber nützlich um ein bisschen Ordnung zu halten
> Die besagte Thermoskanne passt auch hinein. (Das Foto ist leider verschwommen)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331782
> 
> Zum Testen hab ich sie mal mit allem möglichen vollgepackt, was ich sowohl zum feedern als auch zum posenangeln brauch.
> Anhang anzeigen 331783
> 
> Es ist auch noch genug Platz drinn, um etwaige Regenklamotten zu verstauen, Pellets und andere Köder unterzubringen usw.
> Der Praxistest steht noch aus, aber wenn es gut läuft komme ich am Wochenende nochmal ans Wasser. Dann gibt's noch ein paar Worte dazu.
> Für 35 Öcken (runtergesetzt) muss ich sagen ist die Qualität und die Verarbeitung sehr gut.


Sieht richtig gut aus,und schön viel Platz ist da auch drin.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schau an, ich hab bei 60 Metern keine Probleme mit meiner Mono (Browning Gold/Carpzoom Feeder 0,23/0,25) gehabt, das saß jeder Biss und es rappelte im Karton. Manchmal schütteln die Brassen nur mit dem Kopf, dann wabbert die Spitze leicht, aber immer stark erkenntlich. Was hast du an diesem Tag gefangen?!



Rotfedern,  Rotaugen und Brassen der 25cm Klasse und kleiner, manchmal konnte man die Bisse als Zupfer erkennen, 3 mal hing beim Einholen ein Plötz am Haken,als ich eingeholt habe. Oder er hat erst gebissen, als ich eingeholt habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Rotfedern,  Rotaugen und Brassen der 25cm Klasse und kleiner, manchmal konnte man die Bisse als Zupfer erkennen, 3 mal hing beim Einholen ein Plötz am Haken,als ich eingeholt habe. Oder er hat erst gebissen, als ich eingeholt habe.



Nagut, bei der Größe passiert an einem Korb der Klasse 30 Gramm bis 45 Gramm nicht soviel (absorbiert wahrscheinlich schon die Kraft, bevor es zur Rute weitergeht), da kann es auch schon passieren, das der Fisch nach einer kurzen Flucht einfach stehen bleibt. Bei Brassen/Schleien/Karpfen ü50 ziehen die Fische nach einem Biss gleich mehrere Meter durch, da kommt dann schon der Druck auf der Spitze an.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nagut, bei der Größe passiert an einem Korb der Klasse 30 Gramm bis 45 Gramm nicht soviel (absorbiert wahrscheinlich schon die Kraft, bevor es zur Rute weitergeht), da kann es auch schon passieren, das der Fisch nach einer kurzen Flucht einfach stehen bleibt. Bei Brassen/Schleien/Karpfen ü50 ziehen die Fische nach einem Biss gleich mehrere Meter durch, da kommt dann schon der Druck auf der Spitze an.



Eigentlich kenne ich es von meinem See her auch anders, da gehen die Plötzen auch mit dem 40 gr. Korb los das sogar die Freilaufrolle sich wie bei einem Karpfenrun in Bewegung setzt.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Fantastic Fishing Aber noch eine andere Frage, benutzt du für den großen Korb eine Schlagschnur oder hält das deine 0,25 Mono aus, ich habe mich letztens nicht getraut das auszuprobieren.


----------



## geomas

BB 2200 II - das „Ding” ist der kleinste Spin Doctor von Gardner (20gr)

Also die Shakespeare Ball Bearings sind wirklich klein und optisch nett, aber vermutlich etwas zu neuzeitlich für die Gerte des hypothetischen Sportfischers.


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger - danke für die Fotos und den kurzen Bericht zu Deiner neuen Tasche!


Bin leider etwas unterv Zeitdruck, wegen eines unverhofft (oder besser unerhofft) dazugekommenen Termins. 
Und muß ja noch den Trip an die Döbelstelle morgen (hoffentlich klappts!) vorbereiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eigentlich kenne ich es von meinem See her auch anders, da gehen die Plötzen auch mit dem 40 gr. Korb los das sogar die Freilaufrolle sich wie bei einem Karpfenrun in Bewegung setzt.



Jau, im Sommer. Jetzt ist das Wasser 10 Grad kalt, da bewegt sich kaum bis gar nichts mehr an schwierigen/passiven Tagen. Natürlich spielt die Schnur bei dieser Fischgröße auf so einer Distanz auch eine Rolle. An einer Feederrute wäre bei mir Geflecht dran, beim Method Feedern niemals (da schlitzt dir dann wirklich alles aus). Hattest du die Elastics drauf?!



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Aber noch eine andere Frage, benutzt du für den großen Korb eine Schlagschnur oder hält das deine 0,25 Mono aus, ich habe mich letztens nicht getraut das auszuprobieren.



Bei 45 Gramm nutze ich keine Schlagschnur, dafür ist das Gewicht zu niedrig. Bei diesem Gewicht hatte ich die 0,25 Millimeter starke Schnur ohne Probleme verwendet, ich tendieren aber wegen der tiefen Kanten an meinem Gewässer sogar zu einer 0,28 Millimeter in Zukunft. An der Elbe nutze ich auch Gewichte von 70 Gramm ohne Schlagschnur, überhaupt kein Thema. Wirft die Rute gut (auch deine Technik) dann sind solche Gewichte konfliktfrei.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wirft die Rute gut (auch deine Technik)



Die Rute ist noch lange nicht ausgereizt



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hattest du die Elastics drauf?!



und ja, ich hatte die Elastics drauf, das könnte natürlich des Rätsels Lösung sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Rute ist noch lange nicht ausgereizt
> und ja, ich hatte die Elastics drauf, das könnte natürlich des Rätsels Lösung sein.



Jau, da haben wir den kleinen Teufel auch schon gefunden, die nehmen natürlich ordentlich Druck vom Kessel. Ich beschäftige mich nach meinem "Großkarpfen" aber auch wieder mit den Elastics. Mit Kleinfischen habe ich idr. zwar keine Probleme, deswegen werfe ich aber immer einen Takt von 5 Minuten. So bleibst du am Ball, bringst Material ein und kannst natürlich auch Fehler (Biss nicht erkannt, Köder gelöst, Montage verfangen, Blatt auf dem Haken) korrigieren.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> deswegen werfe ich aber immer einen Takt von 5 Minuten



Mein Takt ist höher, wenn nicht beißt, tippe mal auf gefühlten 10 Minuten, habe aber noch nicht die Zeit gestoppt. Und Großkarpfen habe ich mit dem Method-Korb noch gar nicht probiert, da habe ich in der letzten Zeit nur mit der normalen Selbsthakmontage mit Pellets oder Boilies gefangen.


----------



## Hering 58

Sehr schöne Angelrolle hast du-geomas


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp Oder du nimmst sie dann als Ultralight Barschrute, geht nämlich  auch mit der passenden Feederspitze.



Das wäre natürlich auch eine sehr passende Lösung. Erstmal alles genau überdenken und dann loslegen, der Winter ist lang genug.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> BB 2200 II - das „Ding” ist der kleinste Spin Doctor von Gardner (20gr)
> 
> Also die Shakespeare Ball Bearings sind wirklich klein und optisch nett, aber vermutlich etwas zu neuzeitlich für die Gerte des hypothetischen Sportfischers.



Das Problem an der Sache wird die Größe der Rolle zu dieser Zeit sein. Die Schnurdurchmesser waren in den 50/60ern doch noch sehr dick und deshalb auch die Rollen entsprechend groß. Eine Europa Klasse Deluxe würde sicher an solch eine Rute passen. Dadurch das die Kurbel, Spule,Bügel etc noch älter aussieht wäre das passender also deine BB II. 
Die Quick mit ihrer Mattschwarzen Farbe wäre dann sicherlich die beste Wahl. Vom Baujahr her ab 67 würde passen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dreckwetter heute.
Ich war nochmal am Flüsschen um ein bisschen zu stippen und weil im Wetterbericht stand, dass es auflockern soll und evtl. sogar ein paar Sonnenstrahlen.
So sah es aus am Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nieselregen die ganze Zeit aber ausgepackt hab ich trotzdem und losgelegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Naja, nach zwei Stunden war ich irgendwie lustlos. Der Wind wurde stärker und der Nieselregen auch.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also eingepackt und ab nach Hause.
Inzwischen hatte ich ein paar gute Plötzen, Güstern, einen Nanoaland, Nanodöbel und einen recht guten Barsch im Kescher.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Die Shakespeare BB sieht wunderschön aus, ist aber tatsächlich zu jung. könnte auch etwas zu gross sein, ich stelle sie mir ähnlich dimensioniert wie ne 300er vor Kannst Du einmal ein Photo mit Masstab machen? Unabhängig von dem hypothetischen Problem bin ich an diesen Rollen sehr interessiert, nicht zuletzt wegen Deinen porn ästhetischen Photos.

Gegen DAM FInessas habe ich irrationale Vorbehalte, obwohl ich weiss, dass sie nicht zu unrecht noch viele Fans haben und teilweise von legendärer Qualität sind. Aber da würden sich rein größenmässig vermutlich nur die Urfinessa eignen. Und dann: Unser hypothetischer Angler dürfte sich noch lebhaft an verschiedene heftig ausgetragene politische Kontroversen mit Deutschland erinnern (s.v. "the Blitz"). Und dann ne Jerry-Rolle an die Rute schrauben? Dann doch lieber eine von Fröschen.

Was ist denn mit kleinen und frühen Ambidexen? Ab wann gabs die, und wie sind die kleinsten dimensioniert? Weiss da jemand was?

Über Frühe Abus besitze ich gar kein Wissen. Scheinbar ist da der Preis auch nicht ganz unerheblich.

Historisch und Größenmässig wurde eine Mitchell 308 an eine Leichte Spinnrute mitte der sechziger passen, oder auch eine 304. Beides nicht unrealistisch, erstere ist performancemässig sogar ziemlich gut und wirklich ein filigranes Röllchen.

Von den teuren und schwer zu bekommenden Hardy Altex kämen no1 oder no2 infrage, jeweils Mk V (Das No. gibt die Größe an, 1 "ultralight" 2 Medium-allround 3 Karpfen Hecht Lachs, das Mk. bezieht sich auf die Baureihe durch die Jahre: Die Mk V waren die letzen, und wurden mit unterschieden bis in die Mitte der sechziger gebaut). Bliebe
neben den Hürden bei der Beschaffung auch die (frevelhafte!) Frage nach der Performance und er Ersatzteilbeschaffung/Reparaturmöglichkeit.
Von Hardy gäbs natürlich noch die Hardex, aber die ist selbst der 304 unterlegen- Ausser dem Namen hat die nicht viel mit dem House of H. zu tun.

Und natürlich gibt es etwa eine Million teilweise sehr verrückter Statio-Konstruktionen aus der Epoche, aber das wäre totales Lotto.

Götter, ist das ein herrlich verzwicktes Nicht-Problem..

EDIT: @Professor Tinca , Petri zu dem schönen Fang bei trübem Wetter, wunderbarer Barsch!​


----------



## Hecht100+

Da das ganze ja nur hypothetisch ist, habe ich ein paar Fotos geschossen.






Von Links Daiwa Mini-Mite, Shakespeare Wonderspin, DAM Finesse110N, Shakespeare Europa-Klasse 2210
In der folgenden Bildanlage könnt ihr die Rolle auf Quadratpapier sehen
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die Europaklasse ist eine Nummer größer, es ist die 2210 und und hat ein Fassungsvermögen von,  glaube ich, 100 mtr 0,40.
Die kleinste Ambidex ist die 2400 mit einem Fassungsvermögen von 100 mtr 0,30. Die Ambidex sind m.M. ca Ende der 70er rausgekommen.

ich hoffe, das die hypothetische Rute irgendwann einmal ein Gesicht bekommt und uns vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Papamopps

Schönen Tag gehabt....aber Zielfisch Barbe verpasst. 
Ein Einschlag, Rite fast im Wasser und dann Vorfach gerissen


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+  - eieiei - die kleinen Oldtimer-Rollen sind schon echt sexy...


----------



## Andal

Das Problem für den hypothetischen Angler wird das Baujahr sein. 1965 waren Rollen entweder aus "Eisen" - schwer, aber auch haltbar. Oder aus Plastik und heute entweder lange schon vergangen, oder filigrane Vitrinenware, die keiner Benutzung mehr standhält.

Denkbar wären aber noch Marken, wie Peerless Bam, so es von denen noch kleine Süßwasserrollen gibt, die Karmann, Hercury, oder Noris. Wobei die beiden Letztgenannten schon extrem "altbacken" sind - sie wickeln wohl Schnur auf, aber das war es dann auch schon mit Moderne und Komfort. Dafür sind sie garantiert aus der Zeit!


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Schönen Tag gehabt....aber Zielfisch Barbe verpasst.
> Ein Einschlag, Rite fast im Wasser und dann Vorfach gerissen
> Anhang anzeigen 331817


Ach urinieren die Wand an ist das ärgerlich! Mit was für nen Setup angelst du, vor allem die Vorfachdicke ist spannend


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das Problem für den hypothetischen Angler wird das Baujahr sein. 1965 waren Rollen entweder aus "Eisen" - schwer, aber auch haltbar. Oder aus Plastik und heute entweder lange schon vergangen, oder filigrane Vitrinenware, die keiner Benutzung mehr standhält.
> 
> Denkbar wären aber noch Marken, wie Peerless Bam, so es von denen noch kleine Süßwasserrollen gibt, die Karmann, Hercury, oder Noris. Wobei die beiden Letztgenannten schon extrem "altbacken" sind - sie wickeln wohl Schnur auf, aber das war es dann auch schon mit Moderne und Komfort. Dafür sind sie garantiert aus der Zeit!


Ich glaube ja, dass es dem I.A. in erster Linie um britesque Spleenigkeit nzw reenactment und nicht auf Komfort ankommt. Mal im ernst: so ein Setup führt man doch im vollen Tweed bei Kaiserwetter an eine ruhige Flussstrecke aus und erfreut sich daran, das wird nichts für ständigen Gebrauch und da finde ich es sexy, möglichst nah an der Zeit zu sein mit dem Setup


----------



## Andal

Diese Frage ist in des noch offen. Will der h.A. wirklich damit fischen, oder soll es mehr fürs Herrenzimmer sein!?


----------



## Papamopps

Das war dann das Ende...


----------



## geomas

Schade, @Papamopps , daß Du den Hammerbiß nicht verwerten konntest! Das nächste Mal klappts dann aber...

@Professor Tinca - Petri heil zu dem wunderschönen Cypriniden-/Kammschupper-Mix!


----------



## geomas

So, ich werd langsam fahrig: was soll mit, was bleibt hier zum Trip an die Döbelstelle???
Habe heute Abend noch einen gesellschaftlichen Termin (18, 20, 22, 23? Weg!) und kann mich nicht gänzlich den Vorbereitungen widmen.
Vermutlich werd ich dann spät in der Nacht packen, viel zu spät in die Koje steigen und morgen früh den Toten näher sein als den Lebenden (von den Döbeln ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## rustaweli

Allen Fängern, Käufern, Beschenkten und Neupapa's einen dicken Glückwunsch und Petri!
Aufgrund einer ekelhaften Angina samt hohem Fieber habe ich endlich mal seit Tagen ne Ausszeit und durfte endlich die verlorene Zeit am Stammtisch aufholen. Glück im Unglück sozusagen. Mit etwas mehr Glück finde ich vielleicht im Rahmen der laufenden Krankmeldung noch ein Minifenster zum Fischen. In letzter Zeit blieb wirklich für nichts mehr Zeit, weder für Euch noch für's Fischen.
Laßt's Euch gutgehen!


----------



## rustaweli

@Hecht100+ 
Die Daiwa Mini Mite hat schon was.
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Naja, nach zwei Stunden war ich irgendwie lustlos. Der Wind wurde stärker und der Nieselregen auch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331800
> 
> Also eingepackt und ab nach Hause.
> Inzwischen hatte ich ein paar gute Plötzen, Güstern, einen Nanoaland, Nanodöbel und einen recht guten Barsch im Kescher.



Der Herr immer noch am maßlosen Übertreiben, wie ich nachholend hier und da lesen durfte!


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch an der Stelle auch noch @geomas zur neuen, sehr feinen Rute. Weiß auch nicht wo Du sowas immer herzauberst.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Professor Tinca, schöne Strecke, reicht da noch der neu erworbene Setztkescher 
Petri Heil 

@geomas, viel Glück morgen am Wasser 

@Papamopps, wenn du gezielt auf Barben im Rhein fischen gehst dann empfehle ich dir Vorfächer von 0,25 mm. Darunter macht keinen Sinn denn die Fische schrubben mit dem Maul über und durch den Kies wenn du Druck aufbaust.
Ganz ungeachtet was die Größe angeht


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca, schöne Strecke, reicht da noch der neu erworbene Setztkescher
> Petri Heil




Danke.
Bisher hab ich noch einen alten SK in Betrieb.
Der neue SK ist für die nächste Saison.


----------



## TobBok

Super Rollen @geomas. <3
Super Fang @Professor Tinca.

Mein Tag bestand heute aus Mais im Hafen auf Grund mit nem leichten Sargblei.
Leider den Biss einer schönen Brasse verpasst, aber jetzt wo sich die Rapfen aus dem Hafen in die Aller direkt zurückgezogen hatten, treiben momentan Döbel ihr Unwesen im Hafen und ein kleiner 20er Döbel (unter Mindestmaß) entschneiderte mich auf Grund.
An der Spinnrute gabs nebenher noch drei Barsche, einer in Pfannengröße. Guter Angeltag


----------



## Andal

@Papamopps wenn du, egal wo, eine Barbe drillst, dann halte die Rute flach und zur Seite gezogen. So toben die Barben viel weniger auf dem Grund herum, als wenn man sie von diesem hochzerren will.


----------



## Papamopps

Andal schrieb:


> @Papamopps wenn du, egal wo, eine Barbe drillst, dann halte die Rute flach und zur Seite gezogen. So toben die Barben viel weniger auf dem Grund herum, als wenn man sie von diesem hochzerren will.



Danke! 
Hatte kurz zuvor noch überlegt, die Ruten zu tauschen
.. die mit der 0,22m Schlaufenmontage gegen die mit 0,28er. 
Und beim Einholen der einen Rute, kam der Einschlag, dachte schon, jetzt ist die Rute weg....aber nein, der Fisch war weg.


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach urinieren die Wand an ist das ärgerlich! Mit was für nen Setup angelst du, vor allem die Vorfachdicke ist spannend



Hatte mit 0,22 angefangen und 12er Haken. 
Nach einigen Rotaugen dann auf das Barbenvorfach...wobei mir die Schlaufe was dünn war. 

Also wollte ich die Ruten wechseln, auf die mot 0,28er Schlaufe. 

Achao, habe 0,10 geflochtene und 8m Monofile vorgeschaltet.


----------



## Papamopps

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Naja, nach zwei Stunden war ich irgendwie lustlos. Der Wind wurde stärker und der Nieselregen auch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331800
> 
> Also eingepackt und ab nach Hause.
> Inzwischen hatte ich ein paar gute Plötzen, Güstern, einen Nanoaland, Nanodöbel und einen recht guten Barsch im Kescher.



Setzkescher, oder alles mitgenommen?

Schmecken Rotaugen?


----------



## Andal

Englische Barbenruten sind nicht umsonst vergleichsweise butterweich. Stellt man die europäischen und steinharten Feederruten dagegen, ist es klar, dass man mit denen ganz anders gegen die hart kämpfende Barbe vorgehen muss.


----------



## Papamopps

Wollte halt ohne meinen Sohn meine eigene Barbe fangen...aber noch bleibt ihm der Familien PB.

Gönne es ihm. 

Und der Rhein bei Hochwasser ist echt ätzend vor allem, wenn es so plötzlich komnt und geht, wie diese Woche.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> Schmecken Rotaugen?



Kann man gebraten durchaus essen.
Oder als Bratplötz(wie Brathering).


----------



## Andal

Rotaugen, sauber geschuppt, filetiert und fein gewolft geben sehr schmackhafte Fischfrikadellen ab.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> @Papamopps wenn du, egal wo, eine Barbe drillst, dann halte die Rute flach und zur Seite gezogen. So toben die Barben viel weniger auf dem Grund herum, als wenn man sie von diesem hochzerren will.


Hält man denn die Rute nicht *immer *so beim Drill 
Bei Sprotten ok aber bei größeren Fischen halte ich die Rute *immer *flach und seitwärts. 
Egal ob Barbe, Hecht, Karpfen, Salmoniden................


----------



## TobBok

Papamopps schrieb:


> Schmecken Rotaugen?


Bei dicken Rotauge lohnt sich ausnehmen, entschuppen, schröpfen, den geschröpften Fisch mit Zitronensäure beträubeln und im Ganzen braten.
Und zack ist das Knabberfest fertig. Bis zur Mittelgräte kann man dann alles runter knuspern


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bouletten kannste quasi aus jedem Fisch machen.

Plötzen schmecken auch so.


----------



## Andal

Alles was vorwiegend am Grund lebt, verlässt diesen nur sehr ungern. Da ist die flach gehaltene Rute im Drill immer das bessere Ende. Nur wenn der Grund sehr unsauber ist, hilft es halt nicht. Dann muss man sie zwingen und den Drill einfach so kurz, als möglich halten. Also echt forcieren.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Alles was vorwiegend am Grund lebt, verlässt diesen nur sehr ungern. Da ist die flach gehaltene Rute im Drill immer das bessere Ende. Nur wenn der Grund sehr unsauber ist, hilft es halt nicht. Dann muss man sie zwingen und den Drill einfach so kurz, als möglich halten. Also echt forcieren.


Ist mir bekannt 


Auch den Drill kurz und nicht künstlich in die Länge ziehen verkraften die Fische eh besser.
Wenns zu lange dauert kippen sie sonnst beim releasen auf die Seite und verrecken wenn man sie nicht aufrecht im Wasser hält bis sie es von alleine wieder können.


----------



## Papamopps

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bouletten kannste quasi aus jedem Fisch machen.
> 
> Plötzen schmecken auch so.



Ja habe ich aus Brassen schon gemacht. 

Aber mag auch gerne gebratenen Fisch.


----------



## Andal

Auch wenn man den Barbel Handling Code nicht sklavisch befolgen muss, sollte man ihn sich trotzdem mal ansehen.

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...0i30j0i10i203j0i10j0j0i13j0i13i30.AsZBB0z4ZG8


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man gebraten durchaus essen.
> Oder als Bratplötz(wie Brathering).


Mehr als durchaus! Schöne feiste Winterplötzen gebraten und sauer eingelegt sind ein Gedicht!


----------



## Tricast

Zeigt doch mal Bilder von euren Fischen in der Küche.


----------



## feederbrassen

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ja habe ich aus Brassen schon gemacht.
> 
> Aber mag auch gerne gebratenen Fisch.


Die Fische sind noch voll mit Grünem. 
Wenn das Pflanzenfutter weg ist schmecken Rotaugen und co um Klassen besser


----------



## Hecht100+

Papamopps schrieb:


> Schmecken Rotaugen?



Meine Oma hat sie früher immer wie einen grüner Hering in Essig mit was weiß ich eine Woche eingelegt. Laut Meinung aller, die beim großen Mapfen dabei waren, war der Genuss unvergleichlich. Nur fragt mich nicht nach dem Rezept, man hätte es damals aufschreiben sollen.


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal Bilder von euren Fischen in der Küche.


Ne. Da wird euch schwindelig, wenn ich mein Schlachtfeld hier poste.
Hat seinen Grund, warum ich extra ne Tupperdose hab, in der der gesamte Weißfisch landet, den ich so sehr verunstaltete habe, das er nur noch durch den Fleischwolf geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal Bilder von euren Fischen in der Küche.




Irgendwann hab ich mal zwei Fotos vom Brathecht gemacht.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Ansonsten fotografiere ich mein Essen eher selten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwann hab ich mal zwei Fotos vom Brathecht gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331822
> Anhang anzeigen 331823
> 
> Ansonsten fotografiere ich mein Essen eher selten.


Hippster!

Petri min jong


----------



## TobBok

Hecht hab ich in Schweden einfach ausgenommen, geköpft, Flossen ab, geschuppt, in 4 Stücke geschnitten und mit Y-Gräten in die Bratpfanne gehauen und hinterher gegessen.
Was Knochen angeht bin ich nicht so pingelig. So ähnlich bin ich dahoam mit den Döbeln etc.
Das geht bei mir also immer recht rustikal zu, werde aber wohl für meine anderen etwas feinfühligeren Menschen in Zukunft den kunstvolleren Umgang mit Filetiermesser, Grätenkamm etc erlernen.


----------



## daci7

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Fische sind noch voll mit Grünem.
> Wenn das Pflanzenfutter weg ist schmecken Rotaugen und co um Klassen besser


So siehst aus. Ich würde auch noch warten mit der Ernte- so ab Dezember geht's dann los. Ist aber stark gewässerabhängig. Ich bete zu Petrus, dass ich diesen Winter nochmal ne kurze Session kriege, dann gibts auch Küchenfotos!
Wobei es durchaus sein kann, dass die Plötzen  dann glasige Augen und stachelige Flossen haben - sind halt einfacher zu fangen und es ist ein wenig mehr Fleisch dran ...


----------



## feederbrassen

daci7 schrieb:


> So siehst aus. Ich würde auch noch warten mit der Ernte- so ab Dezember geht's dann los. Ist aber stark gewässerabhängig. Ich bete zu Petrus, dass ich diesen Winter nochmal ne kurze Session kriege, dann gibts auch Küchenfotos!
> Wobei es durchaus sein kann, dass die Plötzen  dann glasige Augen und stachelige Flossen haben - sind halt einfacher zu fangen und es ist ein wenig mehr Fleisch dran ...


Bei der letzten Session am Rhein letzte Woche hat so ziemlich jeder Fisch grün geschixxx


----------



## Papamopps

Tricast schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal Bilder von euren Fischen in der Küche.


Da gibt ws so viele.

Von selbst gebeitzer Forelle oder Lachsforelle
Forellentatar
Gebratener: Wels, Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Zander! 
Fischfrikadelle

Nir geräuchert bin ich kein Fan von.
Bzw muss mal selber räuchern, um den Geschmack und die Rauchintensität zu bestimmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal Bilder von euren Fischen in der Küche.


So lange es keine Schleie ist


----------



## Tricast

Oder Döbel


----------



## Andal

Wobei es, selbst innerhalb einer einzigen Art, sehr unterschiedliche Charaktere gibt, wenn man sie releast. Die meisten hauen recht zügig ab, was man ja auch durchaus verstehen kann. Hatte aber auch schon Fische, vorwiegend Karpfen, die blieben einfach stur an Ort und Stelle. Erst wenn man ihnen, teilweise erst nach einer Stunde, mit dem Kescherstab einen kleinen Stupf gab, schossen sie pumperlgesund mit Vollgas davon. 

Nur bei Stören sollte man da auch die Blickrichtung des Fisches bedenken. Wenn die nur Ufer sehen, bleiben sie für alle Ewigkeiten stehen, weil sie keinen "Rückwärtsgang" haben und kennen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Oder Döbel



Ist ja dann nicht zu erkennen aufm Bild.
Die taugen nur für Bouletten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bilder aus der Küche sind nicht zu finden, aber ein schönes Rezept: Hecht filetieren, in große Würfel schneiden und leicht anbraten. Currysoße aus Indischem und Englischen Curry herstellen, mit Ananassaft aufgießen, einkochen und mit Sahne verfeinern, Hechtstücke und Ananasstücke in die Soße geben und servieren.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja dann nicht zu erkennen aufm Bild.
> Die taugen nur für Bouletten.


Einspruch eurer Ehren!
Ein fein säuberlich geschröpfter und geschuppter Döbel kann auch im Ganzen eine absolute Delikatesse sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Ein fein säuberlich geschröpfter und geschuppter Döbel kann auch im Ganzen eine absolute Delikatesse sein.




Echt?
Da hab ich mich noch nie rangetraut.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ein gebratener Brassen ist vom Fleisch hervorragend, nur die Gräten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So lange es keine Schleie ist


￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> Da hab ich mich noch nie rangetraut.


Nach dem Entschuppen alle 2 mm die Seite einschneiden bis zur Mittelgräte - aber nicht durchschneiden.
Zitronenextrakt drauf. Von beiden Seiten scharf anbraten. Säure + Hitze machen den Fleischgrätchen den Gar aus.
Omas Weißfischtricks. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass grade der Teil mit "Mittelgräte nicht durchschneiden" bei den teilweise kleineren Fischen gar nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## daci7

Ich hab auch hab noch was aufm Handy gefunden. Ist allerdings auch Glasaugendöbel. Jetzt hab ich wieder Hunger...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht gut aus @daci7


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Nur bei Stören sollte man da auch die Blickrichtung des Fisches bedenken. Wenn die nur Ufer sehen, bleiben sie für alle Ewigkeiten stehen, weil sie keinen "Rückwärtsgang" haben und kennen.


Störe ist ne Nummer für sich.
Wenn ich den an der Karpfenrute durch das Wasser schleife kann ich den direkt schwimmen lassen.
An der Feederrute gefangen muss ich den erst mal 10 Minuten in der Waagerechten halten damit er nicht umfällt.
Un nix ist vor denen sicher.
Von einer einzelnen Made über Boilies ,Köfis selbst Blinker


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwann hab ich mal zwei Fotos vom Brathecht gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331822
> Anhang anzeigen 331823
> 
> Ansonsten fotografiere ich mein Essen eher selten.


Sieht gut aus Prof


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Störe ist ne Nummer für sich. ... Un nix ist vor denen sicher.
> Von einer einzelnen Made über Boilies ,Köfis selbst Blinker


So richtig archaische Staubsauger und im Drill geben die alles!


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Un nix ist vor denen sicher.
> Von einer einzelnen Made über Boilies ,Köfis selbst Blinker


Wenn dein biologischer Stammbaum nachweislich über 145 Millionen Jahre alt ist, würdest du auch ohne Bedenken alles in dich reinknallen, was auch nur annäherend genießbar zu sein scheint.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> So richtig archaische Staubsauger und im Drill geben die alles!


Aber Hallo. 
Müllschlucker nennen wir die, weil sie vor nichts halt machen.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn dein biologischer Stammbaum nachweislich über 145 Millionen Jahre alt ist, würdest du auch ohne Bedenken alles in dich reinknallen, was auch nur annäherend genießbar zu sein scheint.


Ich schaff das auch, obwohl der Stammbaum lediglich an die 330.000 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aber Hallo.
> Müllschlucker nennen wir die, weil sie vor nichts halt machen.


Im ehemaligen Verein hießen sie Seehuren, weil sie jeder mal fangen durfte.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Ich schaff das auch, obwohl der Stammbaum lediglich an die 330.000 Jahre alt ist.


Wenn du tatsächlich schon willentlich einen Blinker verspeist hast, nehm ich meine Aussage bezüglich den 145 Millionen Jahren zurück.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

@Hecht100+ : Supercoole Vergleichsbilder, vielen Dank dafür, das ist sehr hilfreich- ich stell später auch so eins mit meinen Oldtimern ein.​
@Papamopps schade, schade, aber die Chance kommt wieder. Und ich denk wir im Ükel sind ein dankbares Publikum auch für diese Momente, denn so wie wir uns über tolle FIsche und volle Kescher mitfreuen, so leicht zücken wir auch das Taschentuch wenns für den Berichterstatter nicht so gut lief- und an @TobBok ein herzliches Petri zum Entschneiderungsdöbel, FIsch ist Fisch, besonders wenns der heiligste aller Fische ist!



Andal schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist in des noch offen. Will der h.A. wirklich damit fischen, oder soll es mehr fürs Herrenzimmer sein!?





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, dass es dem I.A. in erster Linie um britesque Spleenigkeit nzw reenactment und nicht auf Komfort ankommt. Mal im ernst: so ein Setup führt man doch im vollen Tweed bei Kaiserwetter an eine ruhige Flussstrecke aus und erfreut sich daran, das wird nichts für ständigen Gebrauch und da finde ich es sexy, möglichst nah an der Zeit zu sein mit dem Setup



Tja, jetzt, nach einem Handschlag mit dem Verkäufer kann ich mein Schweigen brechen: Der hypothetische Angler bin ich, Euer alter Minimax. Ich hab die Geschichte mit dem hypothetischen Angler nur erfunden, um Euch an der Nase herumzuführen- da wärt ihr nie drauf gekommen, was?
Und ja, ich möchte die Rute ans Wasser führen, aber eben historisch korrekt, was Rolle und Köder betrifft,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt, nach einem Handschlag mit dem Verkäufer kann ich mein Schweigen brechen: Der hypothetische Angler bin ich, Euer alter Minimax.


Da wäre ich jetzt nie darauf gekommen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Im ehemaligen Verein hießen sie Seehuren, weil sie jeder mal fangen durfte.


In einem Vereinssee kommt man kaum an denen vorbei. 
Wir haben nur zwei von denen im See. 
Aber einen habe ich innerhalb von fünf Stunden drei mal gefangen und an Plätzen die mehrere hundert Meter auseinander lagen. 
Irgendwann nervt das. 
Der geilste Drill war mal an der Polrute
.
Fünfzehn Minuten mit Sprüngen und allem pi pa po auf ne einzelne Made.
Anschließend musste ich den eine viertel Stunde aufrecht im Wasser halten, Kopf Richtung See 
bis er oder sie wieder von alleine Gas geben könnte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Der hypothetische Angler bin ich, Euer alter Minimax.​


​


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal Bilder von euren Fischen in der Küche.





Tricast schrieb:


> Oder Döbel



Tricast, der alte Schleienkiller und Döbelmixer, spricht ein wahres Wort.
Endlich mal, jetzt legen wir los, im Kochthread wird ja kaum noch geposted. Leider hab ich keine Bilder, aber grade die grossen sind ne Wucht,
ist ausserdem waidmannisch, weil die ja eh schon seit 8-12 Jahren in unseren Gewässern rumlungern und Tag für Tag tödlichen Gegnern und
Gefahren ausgesetzt waren! Meine Meinung: DIe Erfahrung, Furcht und Abenteuer, die so ein Prächtiger Plötz oder Döbel seit etwa 10 Jahren
durchgestanden hat, schmeckt man auch aus der Bulette raus. Priest druff, Mixer an.
Und wenn man schon satt ist, Tipp für den Winter: Totkloppen, auf der Heizung trocken, ab inn Sack mit Grobbem Salz und dann Weib und Kind
ne Stunde draufhopsen lassen, da wird auch die zäheste Schleie klein. Dann hat man Hühnerfutter und Streumittel in einem.
Eigentlich sollten wir uns jetzt mal anstatt auf Nübsies, Strategien und Stilfragen
aufs Mampfen konzentrieren.
kann seine Magensäfte noch kaum kontrollieren,
Minimax



EDIT: Gezzmaoneflaxx, hab grade gegrübelt, ist Euch mal aufgefallen was für ein fürchterliches 
Wort "Verwertung" in Bezug auf Lebewesen ist? Ey, das ganze Flossenobst hat nen Wert an sich,
auch ohne uns!


----------



## geomas

^ Kann ich gut verstehen - die auch von mir mangels griffbereiten Synonyms benutzte Redewendung „Bisse verwerten” schlägt mir schon beim Schreiben etwas auf den Magen.
Heinz hat die Anregung „Küchenfotos” wohl eher sarkastisch gemeint - das hat er nun davon... Ein Ironiesmiley ist hier und da eben doch angebracht.


So, also morgen kommen Tulip nebst Maisgries und Currypulver mit, Teig („Ready” aus dem Plastekübelchen, leider), Maden und noch ein paar Pellets.
Mal sehen, wie der Wasserstand ist und ob sich „meine Stelle” in Sachen Zugänglichkeit verändert hat.
Vermutlich werde ich zunächst „lädschern” und anschließend je nach Vorzeichen des „Erfolgs” das weitere Vorgehen optimieren oder mich grinsend in die Herbstsonne legen.


----------



## Andal

Das wäre doch was für euch Posologen. So während der Teepause am Drücker bleiben. 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Outdoor-Aut...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Andal

Verwerten hat so einen Hout Gout von "na dann tu ichs halt" - weil es sein muss. Man kann sich sprachlich durchaus besser darstellen, wenn man mal einen Fisch mit in die Küche bringt.


----------



## geomas

Gibt irgendwie auch „moralisch/ethisch” einen Unterschied zwischen Seefisch und den Fischis aus Teich und Fluß - in der Wahrnehmung.
Der Seefisch wird doch eher als Ressource betrachtet, der Fisch aus dem kleinen See nebenan als „Nachbar mit Flossen” - so meine ich es beobachtet zu haben.
Und natürlich sind die meisten Ressourcen endlich.


----------



## daci7

Humm... falscher Fuß oder wie darf man das jetz nehmen? Alter Ramontiker.
Wenn man von Respekt vor der Kreatur redet kann man sich auch mal einen ethischen Gedanken zu Tulip und Co gönnen- besonders wenn man das Zeug nichtmals isst, sondern nur für sein Hobby nutzt.
Ich bin weit davon entfernt das zu verteufeln,  ich will nur auf den Widerspruch hinweisen. Im Endeffekt muss jeder für sich einen moralischen Kompass für unser Hobby haben - und den Wert eines Lebewesens kann weder ich noch sonstwer festlegen,  der ist nicht gottgegeben oder aufgedruckt. Den Wert muss jeder für sich selbst bestimmen. Da gibt es dann durchaus Konfliktpotential mit dem ich leben muss.
Beste Grüße

Ps: verwerten ist nicht gleich entwerten - das bringt es mMn wohl auf den Punkt. Teilweise ist es sogar das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> @Hecht100+ : Supercoole Vergleichsbilder, vielen Dank dafür, das ist sehr hilfreich- ich stell später auch so eins mit meinen Oldtimern ein.​
> @Papamopps schade, schade, aber die Chance kommt wieder. Und ich denk wir im Ükel sind ein dankbares Publikum auch für diese Momente, denn so wie wir uns über tolle FIsche und volle Kescher mitfreuen, so leicht zücken wir auch das Taschentuch wenns für den Berichterstatter nicht so gut lief- und an @TobBok ein herzliches Petri zum Entschneiderungsdöbel, FIsch ist Fisch, besonders wenns der heiligste aller Fische ist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, jetzt, nach einem Handschlag mit dem Verkäufer kann ich mein Schweigen brechen: Der hypothetische Angler bin ich, Euer alter Minimax. Ich hab die Geschichte mit dem hypothetischen Angler nur erfunden, um Euch an der Nase herumzuführen- da wärt ihr nie drauf gekommen, was?
> Und ja, ich möchte die Rute ans Wasser führen, aber eben historisch korrekt, was Rolle und Köder betrifft,
> hg
> Minimax



So ein Schelm - da wäre ich doch fast reingefallen... .
Ein völlig unterschätzte Oldtimerrolle ist die Daiwa Gs1/ Gs2 - klein, handlich und unheimlich robust.
Wirklich schöne Teile


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hier mal mein neues Recycling-Quiver-Projekt:







jetzt muss ich nur noch eine entsprechend lange Spitze finden und dann kanns los gehen.


@Hecht100+
Sehr schöne alte Rollen. Die 110N gefällt mir von allen am Besten


----------



## Minimax

Moin Jungs,

es ging mir ja -und ich glaube da habe ich @Tricast s Sarkasmus schon richtig verstanden- ebenfalls darum, das wir mit dem Thema "Nach dem Fang" behutsam bzw. privat umgehen sollten. Und ein schönes Bild von einem lecker zubereiteten Fisch wie @daci7 gezeigt hat, ist natürlich eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem. Nur, und das hatten wir schon einmal, wenn wir bei dem Thema bleiben, dann bleibts nämlich nicht bei appetitlichen Tellerphotos sondern dann glauben bald wieder irgendwelche Leute -der Ükel wird ja viel gelesen- es wär okay hier diese Superbilder von "Schleie auf Zeitungspapier an Blutlache unter Neonröhre" oder von 6 Döbelschwänzen, die oben aus dem Mixer rausgucken zu posten. Und dann gibt's garantiert Streit.

Und klar soll jeder seinen Fang so verwerten (stimmt: ist nicht gleich entwerten, das machts direkt erträglicher) oder wertschätzen wie er mag, und wie er es für richtig empfindet. Nur wie gesagt, wenn wir uns dem Thema verstärkt zuwenden, dann steigt die Gefahr, das wir hier irgendwann mal wieder Unschönes zu sehen kriegen. Da ists dann besser, so ein kontroverses Thema weiträumig zu umfahren, bzw. Warnschilder aufzustellen. Fisch am Wasser ist schön, Fisch lecker auf dem Teller ist auch schön, alles was dazwischen liegt sollte mit Vorsicht behandelt werden, wie ich finde.

Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich schließe mich Minimax vollständig an.
Mal ein leckeres Bild - sehr gerne, bereichert den Ükel, aber zu viel des Guten lockt SIE an.


----------



## daci7

Alles gut - da geh ich natürlich mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Das klingt vernünftig!


----------



## geomas

@daci7  - „Verwerten ist nicht gleich Entwerten” - stimmt natürlich, danke für die gute Formulierung. Dazu war ich gestern wohl nicht mehr in der Lage - Pardon!

So, jetzt wird der Kram gepackt und dann ab in Ferne zu den Döbels.


----------



## Papamopps

Mir ging es ja eher um die Frage, ob man die Fische, wie auf dem Bild im Kescher/Setzkescher hat, oder ob das alles Fische sind, die bereits für das leibliche Wohl ihr Leben ließen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das klingt sogar mehr als vernünftig 

@dawurzelsepp von Browning gibt es Spitzen die sind über 60 cm lang, ich stelle dir mal 2 Bilder von meinem Umbau mit ein, Spinrute mit Feederspitze jetzt 2,10 mtr. lang.





Das gute an Balzer-Ruten ist, das die Spitzenteile einzeln als Ersatzteile verkaufen und das in sehr kurzer Zeit geliefert haben. So kann ich die Rute jetzt wieder als L/UL benutzen und auch als ganz feine Quiver/Picker.


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> So, jetzt wird der Kram gepackt und dann ab in Ferne zu den Döbels.


Ich wünsch dir maximalen Erfolg! Zieh ordentlich was raus!

Ps: Ihr bringt einen auf Ideen ... ich hab hier auch noch zwei enthauptete spinnruten. Einmal eine feine Barschrute und eine Zanderrute. Wie geht ihr bei solchem Upcycling vor?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich möchte mich @daci7 anschließen, viel Erfolg, Georg. Am Nachmittag werde ich mich auch ans Wasser begeben, mein neues Schäzchen ausführen.


----------



## Papamopps

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das klingt sogar mehr als vernünftig
> 
> @dawurzelsepp von Browning gibt es Spitzen die sind über 60 cm lang, ich stelle dir mal 2 Bilder von meinem Umbau mit ein, Spinrute mit Feederspitze jetzt 2,10 mtr. lang.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331827
> Anhang anzeigen 331828
> 
> 
> Das gute an Balzer-Ruten ist, das die Spitzenteile einzeln als Ersatzteile verkaufen und das in sehr kurzer Zeit geliefert haben. So kann ich die Rute jetzt wieder als L/UL benutzen und auch als ganz feine Quiver/Picker.



Ich habe auch eine Balzer Spin 45 mit einem Feederoberteil. Die eigentliche Feederrute war gebrochen. Nur Oberteil und Spitze blieben
Ist schön kurz für meinen Sohn.
Dachte das ist totsler quatsch, sowas zussmmenzubasteln. Aber bin wohl nicht der einzige.


Und meine Winklepicker -40g vergewaltige ich oft am FoPu, da sie Anschlagsfehler verzeiht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mir ging es ja eher um die Frage, ob man die Fische, wie auf dem Bild im Kescher/Setzkescher hat, oder ob das alles Fische sind, die bereits für das leibliche Wohl ihr Leben ließen.


Und solche Fragen sind mitunter, je nach rechtlicher Lage im Bundesland, recht... indiskret. Deswegen gilt im Ükel: Methode , Setup etc. Sind gern gesehene Diskussionsbeiträge, was mit dem Fang geschieht ist die Sache des einzelnen


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und solche Fragen sind mitunter, je nach rechtlicher Lage im Bundesland, recht... indiskret. Deswegen gilt im Ükel: Methode , Setup etc. Sind gern gesehene Diskussionsbeiträge, was mit dem Fang geschieht ist die Sache des einzelnen



Ok sorry! Danke. 

Soll ich meime Beiträge  diesbezüglich editieren?


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ok sorry! Danke.
> 
> Soll ich meime Beiträge  diesbezüglich editieren?


Nää, nur für die Zukunft dran denken wäre nett


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr bei solchem Upcycling vor?



Wenn du eine Feederspitze einarbeiten möchtest, sollte die Dicke der Spitze ungefähr mit der Stärke des Restspitzenteiles übereinstimmt. Dann die Feederspitze vorsichtig ca 4-5 cm abschleifen, das sie danach stramm in das Loch des Restspitzenteiles passt. Und dann verkleben, auf die Ringausrichtung achten und eigentlich fertig. Falls du noch eine Vollglassnormalspitze finden solltest, geht es damit auch, oder wenn es eine wertvolle Rute ist einen Rutenbauer kontaktieren. Für den Hausgebrauch  mit günstigen Ruten kann man es aber auch selber machen. Außerdem kann man so auch alte Rute umändern, z.B. aus einer alten Karpfenrute eine stärkere Feederrute basteln.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und solche Fragen sind mitunter, je nach rechtlicher Lage im Bundesland, recht... indiskret. Deswegen gilt im Ükel: Methode , Setup etc. Sind gern gesehene Diskussionsbeiträge, was mit dem Fang geschieht ist die Sache des einzelnen



Da hast du vollkommen recht, es ist manchmal besser nicht alles von sich zu geben.


----------



## phirania

Das waren noch Zeiten:


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp von Browning gibt es Spitzen die sind über 60 cm lang, ich stelle dir mal 2 Bilder von meinem Umbau mit ein, Spinrute mit Feederspitze jetzt 2,10 mtr. lang.
> 
> Das gute an Balzer-Ruten ist, das die Spitzenteile einzeln als Ersatzteile verkaufen und das in sehr kurzer Zeit geliefert haben. So kann ich die Rute jetzt wieder als L/UL benutzen und auch als ganz feine Quiver/Picker.



Genau so wie du es zeigst hab ichs vor. Wenn ich ne Stärkere Spitze mit einbaue könnte man sogar die Barsche wider ärgern.......quasi wie die früheren Twisterruten.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Feederspitze einarbeiten möchtest, sollte die Dicke der Spitze ungefähr mit der Stärke des Restspitzenteiles übereinstimmt. Dann die Feederspitze vorsichtig ca 4-5 cm abschleifen, das sie danach stramm in das Loch des Restspitzenteiles passt. Und dann verkleben, auf die Ringausrichtung achten und eigentlich fertig. Falls du noch eine Vollglassnormalspitze finden solltest, geht es damit auch, oder wenn es eine wertvolle Rute ist einen Rutenbauer kontaktieren. Für den Hausgebrauch  mit günstigen Ruten kann man es aber auch selber machen. Außerdem kann man so auch alte Rute umändern, z.B. aus einer alten Karpfenrute eine stärkere Feederrute basteln.



Ich hab vor die Spitze von innen durchzuschieben was heißt das ich alle Ringe entferne und das Spitzenteil Farblich ändert und dann alles wider neu aufbaue.


----------



## geomas

Ganz kurz: Darent Valley 8ft entschneidert - kleiner Ploetz, eben auch ein jugendlicher  Zielfisch - beide auf Curry-Tulip. Danke, Minimax für die Tipps.


----------



## geomas

Gab eben einen deutlich besseren Döbel am neuen Rütchen. Puls.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Gab eben einen deutlich besseren Döbel am neuen Rütchen. Puls.




Schön Georg.
Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Der Panzer rollt langsam an!


----------



## Minimax

@geomas :
Petri! Jetzt kühlen Kopf bewahren und behutsam aber stetig nachfüttern -und leise leise und so reglos wie möglich bleiben sonst sind sie gespooked!


@Fantastic Fishing Toller Fisch, Petri auch Dir!


Mann ey, und ich sitz Daheim!


----------



## Kochtopf

Die monatliche Alilieferung ist da! Die beiden überziehpolbrillen für je ~7 Tacken kommen mit Band und Hartschalenetui samt Karabiner, sie tun was sie sollen und sind ihr Geld auf jeden Fall Wert. Ich glaube @Tobias85 hatte Interesse. Mit der gelben sehe ich aus wie eine Mischung aus dem Dude und Ali G.
Die Nubbsiebox habe ich schon von Spro für 11 EUR gesehen mit schwarzem statt grauem Inlay. Für 2 € kann man da nix falsch machen. Auch meine Spro Klemmhülsenzange für ~20 o€re habe ich dort schon für einen halben Apfel und ein Wachtelei gefunden.
Krass schnelle Lieferung diesmal. Ich bin entzückt


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331830
> 
> Mit der gelben sehe ich aus wie eine Mischung aus dem Dude und Ali G.



Ohne auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ohne auch.


**BLAM!* HERESY!*


----------



## daci7

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Feederspitze einarbeiten möchtest, sollte die Dicke der Spitze ungefähr mit der Stärke des Restspitzenteiles übereinstimmt. Dann die Feederspitze vorsichtig ca 4-5 cm abschleifen, das sie danach stramm in das Loch des Restspitzenteiles passt. Und dann verkleben, auf die Ringausrichtung achten und eigentlich fertig. Falls du noch eine Vollglassnormalspitze finden solltest, geht es damit auch, oder wenn es eine wertvolle Rute ist einen Rutenbauer kontaktieren. Für den Hausgebrauch  mit günstigen Ruten kann man es aber auch selber machen. Außerdem kann man so auch alte Rute umändern, z.B. aus einer alten Karpfenrute eine stärkere Feederrute basteln.


Habt ihr denn eine Adresse für Ersatzspitzen? Gibts da Qualitätsunterschiede? Worauf muss ich achten? 
Ich hätte gerne nicht zu winzige Ringe, damit ich auch mal ne Pose fischen kann mit der Rute.
Groetjes


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Gibt irgendwie auch „moralisch/ethisch” einen Unterschied zwischen Seefisch und den Fischis aus Teich und Fluß - in der Wahrnehmung.
> Der Seefisch wird doch eher als Ressource betrachtet, der Fisch aus dem kleinen See nebenan als „Nachbar mit Flossen” - so meine ich es beobachtet zu haben.
> Und natürlich sind die meisten Ressourcen endlich.


Nur für mich gesprochen. Seefisch und im besonderen einzelne, selbstgefangene Arten schmecken mir einfach besser. Sie sind herzhafter. Wenn ich nur mal an Makrelen und Seehechte denke. Etwas vergleichbares schwimmt eben im Süßwasser nicht herum. Trotzdem wandert ein Zander auch mal mit zu mir nach Hause. Aber emotionale Gründe gibt es dafür keine.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri schon mal @geomas und @Fantastic Fishing !


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn eine Adresse für Ersatzspitzen? Gibts da Qualitätsunterschiede? Worauf muss ich achten?
> Ich hätte gerne nicht zu winzige Ringe, damit ich auch mal ne Pose fischen kann mit der Rute.
> Groetjes




Ebay.

Einfach nach Ersatzspitze oder Feederspitze suchen.

Gibts in allen Längen und Durchmessern.


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn eine Adresse für Ersatzspitzen? Gibts da Qualitätsunterschiede? Worauf muss ich achten?
> Ich hätte gerne nicht zu winzige Ringe, damit ich auch mal ne Pose fischen kann mit der Rute.
> Groetjes



Wenn du eine Feederspitze einarbeiten möchtest muß du dich mit den vorhandenen Ringen begnügen, ansonsten mal im Internet Ersatzspitzen oder Rutenspitzen  eingeben und dann das passende besorgen zuzüglich den passenden Ringen. Du kannst natürlich auch von der Feederspitze die Ringe entfernen und größere anbringen. Oder bei deinem Händler mal nachfragen, die haben meistens was in irgend einer Ecke rumliegen. Ringe beim Händler sind natürlich erheblich teurer.


----------



## Andal

Zu den Spitzen und aus eigener Erfahrung:

Auch Glasspitzen, selbst wenn sie keinen echten Overlap haben, haben eine "weiche Seite". Darauf achten, wenn man sie einsetzt, oder beringt. So vermeidet man ein Verdrehen, was ja bisweilen recht unpraktisch sein kann.


----------



## Andal

Zu den Ringen:

Den Minima Ring von Pacific Bay gibt es auch in recht kleinen, aber immer noch stoppertauglichen Ringdurchmessern. Außerdem kosten die nicht die Welt. Sonst einfach eine E-Spitze eines sog. Seapickers (Meeresrute mit Wechselspitzen) besorgen und die Ringe abbauen.


----------



## Tricast

Schlögl hat Spitzen mit größeren Ringen


----------



## Allround-Angler

@Andal: Könntest Du bitte mal erklären, wieso eine Vollglasspitze, die ja nicht gerollt wird, eine weiche Seite hat?


----------



## phirania

Früher war angeln noch einfacher:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Mein erster kurzer Ausflug mit meiner neue Acolyte ist beendet. Der erste Fisch mit der neuen Rute war das Rotauge auf dem Foto. Es ist ein echter Genuss., mit der Rute zu fischen. Sie ist leicht (182 Gramm hat die Küchenwaage angezeigt), der makellose Korkgriff ist ein echter Handschmeichler und selbst die kleinen Plötzen heute haben Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte die zusätzliche gekaufte 1,5 oz-Spitze drauf, die die heute eher zaghaften Bisse sehr sensibel angezeigt hat. Wir waren übrigens an meinem kleinen Hausflüsschen, das sich gerade mit herbstlichen Farben umgibt. Die Plötzen waren die Einzigen, die heute gebissen haben. Elf Stück sind es geworden, zwei habe ich mitgenommen, da ich in den kommenden Tagen doch noch mal eine Rute auf Hecht auslegen will.


----------



## Andal

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Andal: Könntest Du bitte mal erklären, wieso eine Vollglasspitze, die ja nicht gerollt wird, eine weiche Seite hat?


Ich weiss es nicht - aber sie hat eine Seite, die "ausweicht". Hab schon ein, zwei... solcher Spitzen verbaut und die erste hat es unter Zug grausam verdreht. Die zweite und folgende dann nicht mehr, weil ich bei denen dann ein Auge drauf hatte. Aber wie gesagt, mir reicht es auch zu wissen, dass sie es auch  tun... das Warum ist mir schon wieder einerlei.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs! Mein erster kurzer Ausflug mit meiner neue Acolyte ist beendet. Der erste Fisch mit der neuen Rute war das Rotauge auf dem Foto. Es ist ein echter Genuss., mit der Rute zu fischen. Sie ist leicht (182 Gramm hat die Küchenwaage angezeigt), der makellose Korkgriff ist ein echter Handschmeichler und selbst die kleinen Plötzen heute haben Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte die zusätzliche gekaufte 1,5 oz-Spitze drauf, die die heute eher zaghaften Bisse sehr sensibel angezeigt hat. Wir waren übrigens an meinem kleinen Hausflüsschen, das sich gerade mit herbstlichen Farben umgibt. Die Plötzen waren die Einzigen, die heute gebissen haben. Elf Stück sind es geworden, zwei habe ich mitgenommen, da ich in den kommenden Tagen doch noch mal eine Rute auf Hecht auslegen will.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331846
> Anhang anzeigen 331847


Geiler Bach!!!


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, @Fantastic Fishing ! Schön, daß der Haken diesmal gehalten hat.

@Wuemmehunter - Dir natürlich auch ein sattes Petri! Wunderschöne Fluß-Plötz; toll, daß sich die Acolyte auch am Wasser so gut macht wie im Laden.

@dawurzelsepp - schönes Projekt hast Du Dir vorgenommen mit dem Rutenumbau!


----------



## feederbrassen

Moin 
War mal für zwei Stunden mit der Spinnrute am Rhein. 
Eigentlich wollte ich länger fischen um mal den Glasaugen auf den Pelz zu rücken aber als es anfing düster zu werden und die heisse Phase begann, stellte ich fest das ich keine Lampe dabei hatte. 
Im dunklen ohne Licht über Packwerk stalpen ist dann eher nicht so prickelnd. 
Fische gab es zwar keine aber reichlich Erkenntnisse über Bodenstruktur und den Verlauf der Strömung. 
So habe ich jetzt zwei neue Stellen die ich mal mit der Feederrute bearbeiten werde. 





@Wuemmehunter, petri heil und die gelungene Einweihung deiner neuen Rute


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs! Mein erster kurzer Ausflug mit meiner neue Acolyte ist beendet. Der erste Fisch mit der neuen Rute war das Rotauge auf dem Foto. Es ist ein echter Genuss., mit der Rute zu fischen. Sie ist leicht (182 Gramm hat die Küchenwaage angezeigt), der makellose Korkgriff ist ein echter Handschmeichler und selbst die kleinen Plötzen heute haben Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte die zusätzliche gekaufte 1,5 oz-Spitze drauf, die die heute eher zaghaften Bisse sehr sensibel angezeigt hat. Wir waren übrigens an meinem kleinen Hausflüsschen, das sich gerade mit herbstlichen Farben umgibt. Die Plötzen waren die Einzigen, die heute gebissen haben. Elf Stück sind es geworden, zwei habe ich mitgenommen, da ich in den kommenden Tagen doch noch mal eine Rute auf Hecht auslegen will.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331846
> Anhang anzeigen 331847



Schöne Rute @Wuemmehunter und Petei Heil zur gelungenen Initiation!


----------



## geomas

So, also ich bin wie befürchtet (und wie üblich) etwas später losgekommen als geplant, zum Glück waren die Straßen nicht verstopft und ich war am mittleren Vormittag an der Döbel-Stelle.
Sie hatte sich optisch etwas verändert, ein Baumstamm-Wrack war verschwunden, meine alte Angelstelle zugewachsen, aber es gab genügend Alternativ-Stellen.
Der Pegel der Warnow war höher als bei meinem ersten Versuch dort, das Wasser floß recht zügig, die Trübung war irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen klar und trüb.

Hab mich dann für eine Stelle entschieden und damit auch für die neue kurze „Specialist Quiver”.

Zunächst hab ich Tulip-Würfelchen fabriziert, was superschnell mit dem „Gitter” ging - Scheiben schneiden, durchs Gitter drücken, fertig.
Currypulver drüberstreuen, Polenta oder Maisgrieß (???) drübergestreut, Deckel drauf - kräftig schütteln - BINGO!
Etwa 1/4 des Frühstücksfleisches hab ich in gröbere Würfel geschnitten - hatte letztlich aber nicht den Mumm, die dicken Klopper als Köder anzubieten.





„Gitter”





kleine Würfel (8 oder 9mm, hab so ein Gitter auch noch ne Nummer kleiner)





Curry und Maisgrieß oder Polenta





dicke Würfel


Die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver kam mit zwei Spitzen - gut zu erkennen, daß eine Spitze normal beringt ist und die andere, etwas weichere, wie eine normale „Feedertip”.





Heute hab ich die etwas härtere der Spitzen genommen. Das Futteral ist aus einem sehr dünnen Stoff.
Wird wohl nicht lange halten.





Hab verschiedene Arten der Tulip-Anköderung versucht, der erste Fisch des Tages, ein Plötz von knapp 20cm hatte sich zwei Würfelchen am Haar einverleibt.
Hatte jede Menge Hänger, einige Hakenverluste, leider ist an dieser Stelle ein guter Fisch ins Geäst geflüchtet und konnte sich befreien.

Nach einer Weile gabs dann den Zielfisch - die Größe noch ausbaubar (27cm), aber immerhin hats geklappt mit dem erhofften Döbel.

Habe dann nach ein paar weiteren Hängern die Stelle gewechselt, ein paar Meter weiter.





Der mir von Heinz (Danke, @Tricast !) zugesandte Bait-Waiter von Stonfo. Ich werde ihn an anderer Stelle besser nutzen können als heute.
Das Teil läßt sich zusammendrehen und somit platzsparend transportieren.

Ein paar Bisse hab ich versemmelt, dann saß der Anhieb und die Rute war richtig krumm.
Natürlich ist der Bursche zum Ufer und hing zwischen angespülten Ästen und Zweigen fest.
Aber er war in Kescher-Reichweite und irgendwie konnte ich ihn ins Netz bugsieren.
Die Schnur hatte sich in dem Geäst verhakt und als ich ihn an Land hob, sah ich, daß ich das Vorfach gekappt hatte.





Glück gehabt!

Gut 45cm hatte der Bursche. Danach gabs noch etliche Hänger, ein schönes Rotauge ging kurz vorm Kescher „stiften”, ein anderes kam an Land.
Konnte jede Menge Laub, Zweige und sogar ein paar Wasserpflanzen landen, aber keinen weiteren Fisch mehr.

Insgesamt hab ich wieder ne Menge dazugelernt, es hat mit dem Zielfisch geklappt und die neue kurze Rute hat sich wacker geschlagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Na ein 45er ist schon ein richtiger Fisch, meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche und ein donnerndes Petri Heil mein lieber @geomas! Welche Rolle hattest du dran?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht @geomas !
Petri Heil zum Zielfisch.

Die Warnow hab ich mir irgendwie größer/breiter vorgestellt.

PS. Im Meldetrööt is noch nix zu sehen.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Na ein 45er ist schon ein richtiger Fisch, meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche und ein donnerndes Petri Heil mein lieber @geomas! Welche Rolle hattest du dran?



Vielen Dank! Ich hatte ne Okuma Heckbremsrolle („Ceymar CXTR-40M”) dran mit 0,20er Sufix Mono. Die Rolle ist etwas schwer für das Rütchen, ist ansonsten ne prima „Winsch”.


@Professor Tinca - ich war ja heute am Oberlauf (?), jedenfalls weit weg von Rostock.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - ich war ja heute am Oberlauf (?), jedenfalls weit weg von Rostock.




Aha. Aber weiter unten isse doch sehr viel breiter ne?
Ich kenne die Warnow nur aus den Erzählungen von W.Z..


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha. Aber weiter unten isse doch sehr viel breiter ne?
> Ich kenne die Warnow nur aus den Erzählungen von W.Z..



Ja, die Warnow ist schon ein richtiger Fluß. Natürlich schwankt die Breite stark. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, bis wo sie früher schiffbar war. 
Mit dem Ausflugsboot zum Spargelessen nach Schwaan war früher ein Klassiker der Rostocker Gesellschaft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Mit dem Ausflugsboot zum Spargelessen nach Schwaan war früher ein Klassiker der Rostocker Gesellschaft.



Heute nicht mehr?
Wie weit kann man denn heute rauffahren, sagen wir mit einem Ruderboot?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön für den tollen Bericht, @geomas. Klasse Döbel, den Du da gefangen hast. Das Foto ist echt spitzenmäßig!!! Petri Heil!Und die Warnow sieht ähnlich aus, wie die Wümme. Ein tolles Gewässer, das sicherlich noch so manchen Schatz birgt.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Herrlich mein lieber, was für ein toller Bericht. Endlich bestätigt ein seriöser Forscher die schreckliche, döbelmagnetisghe Macht des Curritulips, fpGanz Herzliches Petri!  Das heitert meinen Tag auf, denn ich habe heute wie Sauerbeuch um das Leben einer Oldtimerrolle Mt Öl, Fett und Pinzette gekämpft- und verloren. Die kleine schnurrt wie ei  Kätzchen,  aber kann das Wasser nie wieder sehen. Kugellager durch, das arme Ding.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - vielen Dank! Die Warnow hat viele Gesichter. In meiner geliebten Heimatstadt zeigt sie sich leider nicht immer von der besten Seite.
Es gibt einen extrem idyllischen Abschnitt mit vielen Bootshäusern, Seerosen - aber da darf ich leider nicht „pietschen”.

Der Oberlauf ist über weite Strecken „Wildnis”. Hat Vor- und Nachteile. Schon das Ufer ist teilweise schwer zu erreichen (oder Zugang verboten) und angeltechnisch brauchbare Stellen rarer als mir lieb ist.

@Professor Tinca - tja, die Schleuse hier in Rostock ist ein Politikum geworden und seit Jahren nicht mehr in Betrieb.
Oberhalb von Rostock sind keine Benzin- oder Dieselmotoren gestattet (Ausnahme: die Begleitboote der Sportruderer).
Mit nem Ruderboot (evtl. mit E-Motor) kommt man recht weit rauf. Die Stelle, wo ich heute war, ist aber nur noch für Kanus „schiffbar”.

@Minimax - schade um die Oldie-Rolle! Und nochmals Danke für Deine ausführlichen Ratschläge in Sachen Curry und FF. 
Deine skizzierte Anköderungstechnik hab ich ebenfalls probiert (mit Gummi- statt mit echter Made als Stopper), funktioniert gut.
Wie gesagt - ichn hab wieder viel gelernt heute.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas Herrlich mein lieber, was für ein toller Bericht. Endlich bestätigt ein seriöser Forscher die schreckliche, döbelmagnetisghe Macht des Curritulips, fpGanz Herzliches Petri!  Das heitert meinen Tag auf, denn ich habe heute wie Sauerbeuch um das Leben einer Oldtimerrolle Mt Öl, Fett und Pinzette gekämpft- und verloren. Die kleine schnurrt wie ei  Kätzchen,  aber kann das Wasser nie wieder sehen. Kugellager durch, das arme Ding.



Kugellager ausmessen und Neues bestellen..


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kugellager ausmessen und Neues bestellen..


Sollte bei genormten Lagern kein Problem sein


----------



## TobBok

So. Ich werde morgen mal mit meiner kurzen Telerute mit ner 2000er Rolle und ner 20er Mono im Hafen hier den Weißfischen auf dem Pelz rücken mit ein paar Maiskörnern und ein wenig Rotwurm.
Dabei gehts mir vor Allem um die Beschaffung von KöFis für Hechte im Winteransitz. Oder Fischfetzen fürs Quappen-Fischen. Am liebsten ein paar Brassen, die ich dann zerpflücken kann. Falls sich Döbel oder grade auch Barsche mit melden, gehen die auch in den Eimer...mal sehen was so geht.
Und wenns dann dämmerig wird, kommt die UL-Spinnrute raus und an der Kante im Hafenablauf werden die kleinen Barsche mit nem Forellenblinker abgefischt.
Wünscht mir Glück. Vllt teile ich morgen auch ein paar Bilder, wenn ich Erfolg hatte.


----------



## rustaweli

Aber bitte nicht von "zerpflückten" Döbeln, Barschen und Brachsen!


----------



## rustaweli

Schönes Petri @geomas  zu Deinem erfolgreichem Döbelabenteuer und danke für den Bericht!


----------



## rustaweli

So, Fieber ist weg, die Mandeln schmerzen aber immer noch. Jedoch geht so langsam das schluckweise Trinken und Süppchen löffeln, wenn auch noch mit Hängen und Würgen.
Das heißt für mich - einfach mal wieder raus ans Wasser. Sind nicht die besten Umstände, aber andere wird es so oft nicht geben demnächst. Ich MUSS einfach ans Wasser. Bißl Futter ist noch da, Mais und Maden sind schon unter Vorbehalt gekauft worden. Mir egal was heute kommt oder nicht, einfach Rute raus und Fünfe grade sein lassen. Trotten wird noch nichts. Freu mich.
Vielleicht kann ich ja von Fängen berichten.

Wünsch Euch Allen was!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kugellager ausmessen und Neues bestellen..





feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sollte bei genormten Lagern kein Problem sein



Liebe Freunde,
der Gedanke liegt nahe, aber:
So einfach ist das leider nicht. Es handelt sich um ne kleine 308 vom Flohmarkt, die mir @jason 1 liebenswürdigerweise zugeschickt hat. Das Arme Ding hatte neben Lackschäden nen blockierten/ nicht arretierbaren Bügel und war ganz verharzt. Jasons verdacht auf kaputte Federn hat sich nicht bestätigt, und nach einer gründlichen Reinigung und etwas FInetuning des Bügelmechanismus klackt, klickt und rastet der Bügelmechnismus wieder satt und stark; Das Getriebe läuft weich und rund- da sind diese alten Trecker unverwüstlich.
Das Problem ist, dass die 308er im ggs zu den 300ern der Rotor auf einem primitivem Kugellager läuft, das in das Rotorgehäuse integriert ist- man kann es also nicht austauschen. Leider ist bei dem Alten Exemplar dieses Lager offenbar runtergerockt, trotz Reinigung und Wollebreschers Neuschmierung. Im Ergebnis ist die Rolle Funktional also wieder einwandfrei- nur sobald man sie an eine Rute schnallt erzeugt das Lager mit der Rute (Material/Rollenhalter egal) als Resonanzkörper beim Kurbeln einen Geräuschpegel wie ein Alpha mit Reaktorschaden und kaputter Kühlwasserpumpe.
In der Hand läuft der Rotor mit Schwung 3-4 Umdrehungen nach, Bimmelrudei wäre stolz auf mich, an der Rute fallen einem die Plomben aus dem Zähnen. Schade, ich hätte
Jason so gerne Erfolg bei der scheinbar kaputten Rolle berichtet und ne kleine Oldierolle käme mir grad sehr gelegen. Aber gut, Jetzt kann ich die 308 auch warten, und vllt. läuft mir mal ein anderes Exemplar vor den Schraubenzieher- ist ne tolle, elegante kleine Rolle. Da sieht man mal das dieser neümodische Kugellagerscheixx nur ne Schwachstelle ist, die alten 300er mit ihren Messingmuffen laufen gutgeschmiert flüsterleise.
hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Dann betrachte es als gute Gelegenheit mal nach ner Daiwa GS 1/2 zu schauen - ein Traum von Vintage.. .


----------



## Minimax

Hab ich bereits nach Deinem Vorschlag, vielen Dank dafür, überprüft. eine wunderschöne kleine Rolle, leider zu jung für ne 50er-frühe 60er Rute. Aber herrlich kompakt und hochwertig, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da brauchst du dann noch ne "moderne" Rute dazu.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax  Ich Kann mir  nicht vorstellen dass das Kugellager nicht austauschbar ist, was hereingedrückt wurde muss auch wieder raus kommen können. Und ich glaube nicht, das der Rotor um das Lager gegossen wurde.  Es ist natürlich möglich, das du keinen Ansatzpunkt für einen Auszieher gefunden hast, deshalb wenn du denn Rotor abgeschraubt hast mit einem passenden Messingdübel das Lager von innen fixieren und dann den Dübel vorsichtig herausziehen. Im Normalfall sollte das Lager dann mitkommen.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax  Ich Kann mir  nicht vorstellen dass das Kugellager nicht austauschbar ist, was hereingedrückt wurde muss auch wieder raus kommen können. Und ich glaube nicht, das der Rotor um das Lager gegossen wurde.  Es ist natürlich möglich, das du keinen Ansatzpunkt für einen Auszieher gefunden hast, deshalb wenn du denn Rotor abgeschraubt hast mit einem passenden Messingdübel das Lager von innen fixieren und dann den Dübel vorsichtig herausziehen. Im Normalfall sollte das Lager dann mitkommen.



Es ist theoretisch kein Problem das Lager zu demontieren. Alle erreichbaren Quellen zur 308 Wartung raten aber strongly davon ab: Dann springen die winzigen Kügelchen wie Flöhe herum. Selbst die alten Shematics führen das nicht als separates Teil mit nummer auf- Andererseits wärs dann nicht mehr mein Problem sondern das meiner ohnehin geistesgestörten Putzfrau. Nur die Rolle wäre dann echt perdue.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Alle erreichbaren Quellen zur 308 Wartung raten aber strongly davon ab




Ich würde es probieren. Da sie eh nicht nutzbar ist, kann ja nix schiefgehen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das hört sich nach einem Lager mit losen Kugeln an. Wenn, wie du schreibst, sie beim Ausbauen wegspringen können, kannst du sie nach dem auseinandernahmen sehen? Evtl. Fehlen auch nur ein oder mehrere Kügelchen so das dieses zu diesem Geräusch führt. Oder du drehst Dir eine schöne Messingbuchse selber.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich würde es probieren. Da sie eh nicht nutzbar ist, kann ja nix schiefgehen.



So dachte ich auch schon. Aber ich wird sie so lassen, es ist mein einziges Typusexemlar- und ausserdem fühl ich mich Jason1 verpflichtet, der sie mir schenkte: Jetzt will ich sie nicht kaputtsezieren, denn ans gute laufen hab ich sie immerhin gebracht. Die bleibt mal als Vergleichsexemplar für zukünftige Abenteur mit den Rollentyp,
Mal sehen, wann ich noch weitere Exemplare auf den Basteltisch und hoffentlich an die Rute kriege- die 308 ist nicht so häufig wie die 300er.


----------



## daci7

Um nochmal auf das Rutenupcycling zu sprechen zu kommen. Sägt ihr die Rute dann so weit runter, dass die Spitze passt? Und wie geht ihr dabei vor? Step by step kürzen und probieren?
Ich würde mir natürlich die Spitze schonmal in einem etwa passenden Durchmesser besorgen, den kenne ich aber natürlich nicht 100%ig. Dazu sollte die Rute mit neuer Spitze später auch wieder in etwa zu gleichen Teilen geteilt werden können, also die gleichen Maße wie vorher erlangen, oder gebts ihr da nichts drauf?
Erkennt ihr mein Problem?


Ps: muss auf die neu entstandenen sollbruchstelle 'ne neue Wicklung drauf? 

Groetjes


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei meine abgebrochenen Spinrute habe ich das abgebrochene Teil nicht gekürzt, sondern eine Glasfaserfeederspitze einfach angepasst das sie außen die gleiche Stärke hat und dann eben soweit abgeschliffen, das man sie reinstecken konnte. Ich würde auf jeden Fall aber kurz über einem Ring anfangen, passte bei mir zufällig. Das neue Spitzenteil ist bei dieser Rute ca. 5 cm kürzer ausgefallen, also mit der Länge no Problem. Bei meiner umgebauten Karpfenrute als Feederrute habe ich sie Über dem letzten Ring gekappt und dann die Feederspitze eingepasst, sie ist dadurch jetzt etwas länger geworden aber da die Karpfenrute dreiteilig war hält sich die Länge in Grenzen. Ich hänge mal zwei Fotos dran, hoffe man kann es darauf erkennen. Es sind beides die selben Spitzenteile, hatte die Rute zweimal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Edit: ist ein Foto mehr geworden


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Rutenupcycling zu sprechen zu kommen. Sägt ihr die Rute dann so weit runter, dass die Spitze passt? Und wie geht ihr dabei vor? Step by step kürzen und probieren?
> Ich würde mir natürlich die Spitze schonmal in einem etwa passenden Durchmesser besorgen, den kenne ich aber natürlich nicht 100%ig. Dazu sollte die Rute mit neuer Spitze später auch wieder in etwa zu gleichen Teilen geteilt werden können, also die gleichen Maße wie vorher erlangen, oder gebts ihr da nichts drauf?
> Erkennt ihr mein Problem?
> 
> 
> Ps: muss auf die neu entstandenen sollbruchstelle 'ne neue Wicklung drauf?
> 
> Groetjes




Ich habe immer die Spitze von hinten in das Spitzenteil geschoben und oben markiert (mit nem Filzer) wie weit se rausguckt.
Dann wieder rausgezogen und überprüft. Dann soweit gekürzt das ca 10cm noch in der alten Spitze verbleiben. und eingeklebt.
Danach eine stabilisierende Wicklung drüber damit der Blank(der an dieser Stelle ja nicht verstärkt ist wie bei einer originalen Steckverbindung)nicht einreißt bei Belastung!

Das abgebrochene Ruteteil muss(möglichst wenig aber) soweit gekürzt werden dass keine Risse mehr in das verbleibende Stück reichen. Also es einen sauberen/rissfreien Anfang hat.


----------



## daci7

Dafür müsste ich ja die feederspitze strippen ... aber nun gut, von nüscht kommt nüscht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Dafür müsste ich ja die feederspitze strippen ... aber nun gut, von nüscht kommt nüscht.



Dann kansste dir aber auch gleich passende Ringe draufmachen.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann kansste dir aber auch gleich passende Ringe draufmachen.


Ich überlege grade, ob es dann auch  nötig ist die Spitze zu verkleben. Oder ob man die nur stecken braucht  was eventuelle weitere Reparaturen erleichtern würde?!


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade, ob es dann auch  nötig ist die Spitze zu verkleben. Oder ob man die nur stecken braucht  was eventuelle weitere Reparaturen erleichtern würde?!



Wenn du sie von unten durchsteckst, kannst du sie wie eine Telerute benutzen und brauchst sie eigentlich nicht kleben.

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: Die 5 Euro-Maver mit der Rolle, die dabei war; fast fertig. 3,15 mtr. lang geworden, als mittlere Grundrute oder Aalrute geplant.


----------



## rustaweli

Wieder zurück. Mit großartigen Fängen kann ich zwar nicht dienen, aber es tat mal wieder richtig gut. Das Wetter war fast perfekt, nur mein Flüsschen etwas unruhig bis sauer. Vielleicht auch nur übermütig vor Freude über unsere lang ersehnte Zusammenkunft. Wäre möglich, er hat mich ja ne Weile nicht gesehen. Habe einfach mit Pose in Ufernähe bis max 15 Meter raus gefischt in Tiefen von 2,5-4M. Ein kleines, nicht mal handlanges Rotauge gab es, sonst "nur" Grundeln. Ich hatte aber meinen Spaß mit Ihnen, auch weil etliche Große dabei waren, locker handlang.
Da wir die Tage das Küchenthema hatten - bin jetzt am Überlegen ob es dann heute in reichlich Öl geschwenkte Grundeln mit Erbsenpüree und Salat gibt, oder eine deftige Fischsuppe. Mal schauen.
War auf jeden Fall wahnsinnig erholsam heut draußen.

Wünsche Euch ein gelungenes WE!


----------



## rustaweli

Warum haut es meine Bilder eigentlich immer nach oben?


----------



## Hecht100+

Du must mit der Enter-Taste den Cursor ein oder zweimal betätigen als ob du eine Spalte im Artikel machen möchtest und dann die Bilder runterladen.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du must mit der Enter-Taste den Cursor ein oder zweimal betätigen als ob du eine Spalte im Artikel machen möchtest und dann die Bilder runterladen.



Danke!
Hab es bisher immer mit Handy gemacht. Werde ich mal testen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mal was anderes, seit @Bimmelrudi die Cormoran Black Star CM Ruten hier so gelobt hat, sind die Preise in der kleinen Bucht doch sehr stark angezogen, teilweise auf über 100 Euronen. Es wird hier also mehr mitgelesen als man vielleicht denkt. Und das für Ruten, die über 20 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## daci7

... Und jetzt wird @Bimmelrudi seinen Container altware für ein Vermögen los ... moment ... wisst ihr eigentlich wie geil alte Dachziegel sind? Kauft alte Dachziegel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade, ob es dann auch  nötig ist die Spitze zu verkleben. Oder ob man die nur stecken braucht  was eventuelle weitere Reparaturen erleichtern würde?!



So wie ich das beschrieben hab, war es für eine Spinnrutenreparatur. Da wollte ich keine Teleskopfunktion aber du kannst es ja probieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute nicht angeln, sondern Pilze suchen. Hab auch was gefunden.


----------



## geomas

^  ohh, das sieht aber so richtig gut aus (also die Pilze). Guten Appetit!


@rustaweli  - gut zu lesen, daß Du ne prima Zeit am Wasser hattest. Petri zu den Grundeln und dem Mini-Plötz!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, seit @Bimmelrudi die Cormoran Black Star CM Ruten hier so gelobt hat, sind die Preise in der kleinen Bucht doch sehr stark angezogen, teilweise auf über 100 Euronen. Es wird hier also mehr mitgelesen als man vielleicht denkt. Und das für Ruten, die über 20 Jahre alt sind.


Drennan baut auch nur noch Mist, grauenhaft! Gerade die Matchruten von denen - muss man ja doof sein wenn man die fischt!


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So wie ich das beschrieben hab, war es für eine Spinnrutenreparatur. Da wollte ich keine Teleskopfunktion aber du kannst es ja probieren.


Teleskop wird eh nüscht bei den vielen Ringen. Aber ich nutze viel night wasp feeder knicklichter und da geht ab und zu mal ne feederspitze übern Jordan. Und da dieses spezialprojekt eher des Nachts ausgeführt werden soll ... na mal sehen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute nicht angeln, sondern Pilze suchen. Hab auch was gefunden. ]



Glückwunsch zu den Pilze, sehen echt lecker aus. Und den Nutriaschädel sieht man auch selten so, könnte wenigstens einer sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den Pilze, sehen echt lecker aus. Und den Nutriaschädel sieht man auch selten so, könnte wenigstens einer sein.




War mitten im Wald.
Kilometerweit weg von jeglichem Wasser.

War auch kein Nagetier. Hat ja keine Nagezähne.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ist aber auf jeden Fall ein Nagetierschädel so wie er aussieht und ich es in Erinnerung habe


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich tippe auf irgendwas Marderartiges.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Edit:
Dachs, lt. Jürgen (@Taxidermist )


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, wäre auch möglich

Edit. Du warst mit dem zweiten schneller als ich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

daci7 schrieb:


> ... Und jetzt wird @Bimmelrudi seinen Container altware für ein Vermögen los ... moment ... wisst ihr eigentlich wie geil alte Dachziegel sind? Kauft alte Dachziegel!



Ich werd mich hüten mich von Dingen trennen zu wollen, die ich noch benutzen möchte.
Käme gar nicht auf die Idee Dinge verkaufen zu wollen, die ich mir selbst gekauft habe...selbst wenn sie noch so miserabel wären (was ich im Vorfeld bereits abklopfen kann und auch mache).
Nene, da lass ich den Kram lieber verrotten, mach daraus Rankhilfen oder verschenke es bevor ich aus dem Kram noch nen Taler rausquetschen will.

Gibt schon genug Gestörte, die sich tonnenweise Tackle anschaffen um es dann nach 3 Wochen und 1x Angeln wieder zu verkloppen.
Von solchen Gruppierungen grenze ich mich aber glasklar ab.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann kansste dir aber auch gleich passende Ringe draufmachen.


Die Stripperei war auch nur als Quelle genannt, wenn sich gar keine passenden Ringe auftun.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca: Petri Pilz! Ich werd morgen auch wieder durch die Wälder getrieben, und wehe der Korb ist nicht voll, dann gibt's Zores von der Missus! Auf Deinem Bild sieht man vor allem Maronen- ist bei uns auch so, kaum anderes in nennenswertem Umfang?

Petri und schön das Du ans Wasser kamst, @rustaweli. Obwohl die Grundel ja landläufig der Harbinger of Apokalypse ist, bzw. Der Untergang des anglerischen Abendlandes (genauso wie diese schwarzen Vögel mit gelbem Schnabel, also Amseln) sah ich selten ein hübscheres Examplar als Deines!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Petri Pilz! Ich werd morgen auch wieder durch die Wälder getrieben, und wehe der Korb ist nicht voll, dann gibt's Zores von der Missus! Auf Deinem Bild sieht man vor allem Maronen- ist bei uns auch so, kaum anderes in nennenswertem Umfang?



Japp.
Hauptsächlich Maronen und etwa ein Fünftel waren Steinpilze.
Die sind leider immer kleiner als die anderen.


----------



## Minimax

Die kleinen sind eh die besten. Steinis sind in unserem Revier ohnehin Mangelware, und Maronen sind ja auch wirklich köstlich. Parsol ist auch gut vertretenVor paar Wochen noch gab's viel Krause Glucke- die geben der Maronenpfanne auch den richtigen Biss. Oder paar leckere Champis. Mal sehen was wird. Dir auf jeden Fall guten Appetit, ein prächtiger Korb!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mrs. Wuemmehunter hat mir auch schon wieder offenbart, dass wir morgen noch ein letztes Mal in dieser Saison Pilze suchen wollen (sie) bzw müssen (ich). Aber mit den letzten Malen zum Pilze suchen ist es wie mit den letzten Würfen! Noch ein letzter, dann ein allerletzter, dann der allerallerletzte...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.
Geht gleich los die Mampferei.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Hunger! Mit Rührei?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nur mit Zwiebeln, Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch und Petersilie drin.

War lecker.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier ne schöne englishe Posensammlung, falls jemand von euch bieten will:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/John-Dean-R...777290?hash=item3b3adf35ca:g:RnIAAOSwMIVdpxHC


Der hat noch mehr so ähnliche Sets im Angebot.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Minimax, was mir nicht einleuchten will :
Da ist ein Lager verbaut und nu defekt?  
Dieses sollte man dann mit entsprechendem Werkzeug und Finesse und nötigenfalls etwas Improvisation da heraus bekommen.
Stelle ich mir mal so vor. 
Geht nicht gibts bei mir nicht. 
Kenne aber nicht die Rolle


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ne schöne englishe Posensammlung, falls jemand von euch bieten will:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/John-Dean-R...777290?hash=item3b3adf35ca:g:RnIAAOSwMIVdpxHC
> 
> 
> Der hat noch mehr so ähnliche Sets im Angebot.





Ohh, sehr reizvoll! Aber dank des kürzlichen Zugangs einer großen Menge an Korkposen werd ich mich bremsen (müssen).


----------



## Andal

A nagelnew Film of an olde man in nature..... ist zwar nicht recht anglerisch, aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## Hecht100+

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Minimax, was mir nicht einleuchten will :
> Da ist ein Lager verbaut und nu defekt?
> Dieses sollte man dann mit entsprechendem Werkzeug und Finesse und nötigenfalls etwas Improvisation da heraus bekommen.
> Stelle ich mir mal so vor.
> Geht nicht gibts bei mir nicht.
> Kenne aber nicht die Rolle



Gib mal bei Youtube Mitchell 308 ein, da ist auf mehreren Clips die Wartung einer 308 gezeigt. Sieht so als wenn das Ritzel gleichzeitig die Lagerschale ist und die Kugeln lose dazwischen sitzen. Man wird es bestimmt reparieren können, aber?????

Bild ist sehr schlecht, man kann es mehr erahnen, unten das Ritzel, dann die Kugeln, das ganze von oben verschraubt.So wie es aussieht ist es kein geschlossenes Lager wie man es kennt, mehr wie früher die Motorradlenkkopflagerung mit einzelnen Kugeln.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gib mal bei Youtube Mitchell 308 ein, da ist auf mehreren Clips die Wartung einer 308 gezeigt. Sieht so als wenn das Ritzel gleichzeitig die Lagerschale ist und die Kugeln lose dazwischen sitzen. Man wird es bestimmt reparieren können, aber?????
> 
> Bild ist sehr schlecht, man kann es mehr erahnen, unten das Ritzel, dann die Kugeln, das ganze von oben verschraubt.So wie es aussieht ist es kein geschlossenes Lager wie man es kennt, mehr wie früher die Motorradlenkkopflagerung mit einzelnen Kugeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331903


So etwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen, sieht nach einer Herausforderung aus für die man vielleicht ein neues Teil selbst anfertigen muss.


----------



## TobBok

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht von "zerpflückten" Döbeln, Barschen und Brachsen!


Keine Sorge. So pietätlos bin ich nicht.
Wenn kriegt ihr was vernünftiges zu sehen.
Also nur dann wenn das Ergebnis in der Küche ansehnlich ist. 
Die Bilder des Angeltages downloade ich grade von meinem Handy auf den PC und tippe dann den Bericht über den Tag.


----------



## Hecht100+

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So etwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen, sieht nach einer Herausforderung aus für die man vielleicht ein neues Teil selbst anfertigen muss.



Eine Herausforderung wäre das bestimmt, aber auch eine Zeitaufwendige. Aber es reizt einen immer wieder, auf so etwas voll abzufahren. Scheiß Technikfreak, der man ist.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eine Herausforderung wäre das bestimmt, aber auch eine Zeitaufwendige. Aber es reizt einen immer wieder, auf so etwas voll abzufahren. Scheiß Technikfreak, der man ist.


Klar reizt mich so was.
Was kleine oder kleinstteile angeht habe ich mir schon das eine oder andere Ersatzteil selbst hergestellt.
Zeit ist da leider ein großer Faktor.
Aber wenn ich es unbedingt will oder brauch, dann mach ich das.
Dauert halt und es klappt leider auch nicht immer alles.


----------



## TobBok

Heute Mittag schmiss ich das Auto an. Ich hatte doch glatt verschlafen und kam so erst um 13:30 am Angelplatz an.
Der Angelspot heute ist einer meiner Lieblingsplätze, da er sehr einfach zu erreichen ist - der Hafen der Stadt Celle.
Vor Ort angekommen fuhr ich ganz schlicht meine 2,70m Daiwa-Telerute aus, schnallte eine 2000er Rolle mit einer 0,20 Mono darunter, zog die Schnur durch.
Als Montage zog ich ganz simpel ein Boom auf die Schnur, eine Perle davor, Karabiner mit Palomar-Knoten eingeschlauft.
Nebenbei schmiss ich 1 Hand Erbsen und 2 Hände Mais ins Wasser, um die Fische schon mal Richtung Spot zu bekommen.
Ziel waren heute (eigentlich!) Brassen und Döbel. Aufgrund des Windes und der Tatsache, dass sich das Wasser im Hafenbecken durchaus etwas kräftiger bewegte als sonst, hing ich in den Boom ein 20 Gramm Birnenblei ein und machte kurz ein bis zwei Probewürfe. In den Karabiner hing ich ein 60 cm Vorfach aus 0,16er Mono mit einem 10er Weißfisch-Haken ein. Zuerst versuchte ich es mit 2 Erbsen, aber diese lutschten mir die Fische vom Haken, also ging ich einfach fließend dazu über ein Maiskorn in den 10er Haken einzuhängen und legte die Rute entspannt ab und wartete auf die Bisse.




Es dauerte 90 Minuten bis sich auch optisch sichtbar die Weißfische eintrudelten.
An der Wasseroberfläche sammelten einige Fische die nach oben getriebenen Maiskörner ein und auch am Vorfach tat sich etwas.
Ich zog die Schnur leicht stramm und flups, der Blank vibrierte gut. Nach einem kurzen Drill kam eine für die Aller maßige Plötze mit 21 cm zum Vorschein.



Ich zog schnurrstracks ein neues Maiskorn auf. 5 Minuten später kam eine weitere Plötze (kein Bild) mit etwa 18 cm hervor.
Der Fisch war unter Mindestmaß, also ging er zurück ins Wasser.
Ein weiteres Maiskorn später kam der nächste Biss, etwa 30 Minuten nach dem Ersten.
Wieder kam eine Plötze zum Vorschein, diesmal sage und schreibe 20,5 cm. 5 mm über dem vereinsinternen Mindestmaß.
Auch diese Plötze wanderte zur 21er Plötze in den Eimer.



Nun wurde es erst einmal relativ still, einige Zupfer gab es auf der Rute, aber keine Bisse.
Ein paar Maiskörner wurden mir nun sogar vom Vorfache gezogen...kleine Schlawiner waren da unterwegs.
Also legte ich die Rute nun nicht mehr nur auf den Boden, sondern behielt sie direkt in der Hand und quitierte das nächste Rumpeln am Vorfach mit einem leichten Anhieb.
Zum Vorschein kam ein 25cm Brassen. 5 cm unter dem Mindestmaß. Also entfernte ich den Haken zügig und ließ in wieder schwimmen.

Der Biss wurde nun sehr langsam, also rollte ich meine Friedfisch-Ausrüstung zusammen, puhlte noch einmal meine Barsch-Spinnrute aus dem Auto und warf erfolglos etwa 90 Minuten das Hafenbecken ab. Alles in allem war es ein gelungener Tag, bei Sonne und Wolken am Hafen.
Werde ich definitiv wiederholen. Das nächste Mal ohne Erbsen, dafür mit Mais und Rotwurm.

(Edit: Leider sind die Bilder sehr klein. Wie kann ich die beim nächsten Mal größer machen?)


----------



## Hering 58

TobBok schrieb:


> Heute Mittag schmiss ich das Auto an. Ich hatte doch glatt verschlafen und kam so erst um 13:30 am Angelplatz an.
> Der Angelspot heute ist einer meiner Lieblingsplätze, da er sehr einfach zu erreichen ist - der Hafen der Stadt Celle.
> Vor Ort angekommen fuhr ich ganz schlicht meine 2,70m Daiwa-Telerute aus, schnallte eine 2000er Rolle mit einer 0,20 Mono darunter, zog die Schnur durch.
> Als Montage zog ich ganz simpel ein Boom auf die Schnur, eine Perle davor, Karabiner mit Palomar-Knoten eingeschlauft.
> Nebenbei schmiss ich 1 Hand Erbsen und 2 Hände Mais ins Wasser, um die Fische schon mal Richtung Spot zu bekommen.
> Ziel waren heute (eigentlich!) Brassen und Döbel. Aufgrund des Windes und der Tatsache, dass sich das Wasser im Hafenbecken durchaus etwas kräftiger bewegte als sonst, hing ich in den Boom ein 20 Gramm Birnenblei ein und machte kurz ein bis zwei Probewürfe. In den Karabiner hing ich ein 60 cm Vorfach aus 0,16er Mono mit einem 10er Weißfisch-Haken ein. Zuerst versuchte ich es mit 2 Erbsen, aber diese lutschten mir die Fische vom Haken, also ging ich einfach fließend dazu über ein Maiskorn in den 10er Haken einzuhängen und legte die Rute entspannt ab und wartete auf die Bisse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es dauerte 90 Minuten bis sich auch optisch sichtbar die Weißfische eintrudelten.
> An der Wasseroberfläche sammelten einige Fische die nach oben getriebenen Maiskörner ein und auch am Vorfach tat sich etwas.
> Ich zog die Schnur leicht stramm und flups, der Blank vibrierte gut. Nach einem kurzen Drill kam eine für die Aller maßige Plötze mit 21 cm zum Vorschein.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich zog schnurrstracks ein neues Maiskorn auf. 5 Minuten später kam eine weitere Plötze (kein Bild) mit etwa 18 cm hervor.
> Der Fisch war unter Mindestmaß, also ging er zurück ins Wasser.
> Ein weiteres Maiskorn später kam der nächste Biss, etwa 30 Minuten nach dem Ersten.
> Wieder kam eine Plötze zum Vorschein, diesmal sage und schreibe 20,5 cm. 5 mm über dem vereinsinternen Mindestmaß.
> Auch diese Plötze wanderte zur 21er Plötze in den Eimer.
> 
> 
> 
> Nun wurde es erst einmal relativ still, einige Zupfer gab es auf der Rute, aber keine Bisse.
> Ein paar Maiskörner wurden mir nun sogar vom Vorfache gezogen...kleine Schlawiner waren da unterwegs.
> Also legte ich die Rute nun nicht mehr nur auf den Boden, sondern behielt sie direkt in der Hand und quitierte das nächste Rumpeln am Vorfach mit einem leichten Anhieb.
> Zum Vorschein kam ein 25cm Brassen. 5 cm unter dem Mindestmaß. Also entfernte ich den Haken zügig und ließ in wieder schwimmen.
> 
> Der Biss wurde nun sehr langsam, also rollte ich meine Friedfisch-Ausrüstung zusammen, puhlte noch einmal meine Barsch-Spinnrute aus dem Auto und warf erfolglos etwa 90 Minuten das Hafenbecken ab. Alles in allem war es ein gelungener Tag, bei Sonne und Wolken am Hafen.
> Werde ich definitiv wiederholen. Das nächste Mal ohne Erbsen, dafür mit Mais und Rotwurm.
> 
> (Edit: Leider sind die Bilder sehr klein. Wie kann ich die beim nächsten Mal größer machen?)


Petri. Super Bericht und klasse Bilder!


----------



## TobBok

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri. Super Bericht und klasse Bilder!


Petri dank! Immer gerne und in Zukunft bestimmt auch mal öfter 

Nebenbei hab ich rausgefunden, dass ich die nächsten Male etwas vorsichtiger beim Aufschneiden sein muss. Bei der ersten Plötze hab ich wohl die Galle leicht getroffen. Was allerdings nicht so schlimm war, weil ichs sofort ausgespült habe. Sollte geschmacklich keine weiteren Probleme machen. 
Und alles wohl - wie immer - eine Sache der Übung.


----------



## TobBok

Sagt mal Leute, ist das tatsächlich richtig, dass in NRW der Kiemenrundschnitt verboten ist? o.o
Ich hab grade in einem Video einer Angelschule gehört, dass in NRW nur der Herzstich legal ist....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keine Ahnung. Sind da Ükel beheimatet?


----------



## TobBok

Ich bin halt grade sehr verwundert.
Kann mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass der Kiemenschnitt illegal sein sollte in NRW. Ein Freund studiert aber jetzt in Münster - und falls es dort mal hingeht müsste ich das mal wissen.
Finde dazu bis auf dieses Video nichts weiter. Gibt bestimmt nen Ükelianer aus der Ecke hier...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ükel ?? In NRW ???
In meinem Hausgewässer zumindest ohne Ende ...... Wenn man es drauf anlegt, kann man in einer Stunde locker über 50 Stück fangen, teilweise bis zu 20cm ........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Hering 58

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich bin halt grade sehr verwundert.
> Kann mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen. Ein Freund studiert aber jetzt in Münster - und falls es dort mal hingeht müsste ich das mal wissen.
> Finde dazu bis auf dieses Video nichts weiter. Gibt bestimmt nen Ükelianer aus der Ecke hier...


Schreib doch mal den User phirania an.Der kommt aus Münster .


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ükel ?? In NRW ???
> In meinem Hausgewässer zumindest ohne Ende ...... Wenn man es drauf anlegt, kann man in einer Stunde locker über 50 Stück fangen, teilweise bis zu 20cm ........



   
lol


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> So dachte ich auch schon. Aber ich wird sie so lassen, es ist mein einziges Typusexemlar- und ausserdem fühl ich mich Jason1 verpflichtet, der sie mir schenkte: Jetzt will ich sie nicht kaputtsezieren, denn ans gute laufen hab ich sie immerhin gebracht. Die bleibt mal als Vergleichsexemplar für zukünftige Abenteur mit den Rollentyp,
> Mal sehen, wann ich noch weitere Exemplare auf den Basteltisch und hoffentlich an die Rute kriege- die 308 ist nicht so häufig wie die 300er.



Sicherlich nicht so häufig wie die 300er, aber dennoch oft gebaut. Nen bissl tricky ist für "Nicht Mitchell-Enthusiasten" eher herauszufinden, aus welcher Zeitperiode die Rolle stammt. Denn auch die 308 wurde sehr lange gebaut. Äußerlich erstmal identisch, im Detail gibt es aber schon Unterschiede, wie zb dein Problemlager.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich bei deinem Lager um eine offene Bauweise....wobei sehr kleine Kugeln auf ner Art Leder/Filz mit Aussparungen liegen. Das Problem sind dabei selten die Kugeln (außer das sie schnell mal flöten gehen), sondern vielmehr die Schalung worin diese liegen, eben jenes Filz/Leder.
Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann dürfte deine Rolle noch vor 1970 gebaut wurden sein. Solche einfachen Lagerungen waren in den 60ern häufig zu finden.

Man kann das sicherlich auch beheben, ist allerdings oftmals bissl tricky, eben weil man schlecht rankommt und die Kugeln sich gerne im Teppich tarnen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Sind da Ükel beheimatet?


*Daci und ich *


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Habe mich heute nach langer Abstinenz auch nochmal aufgerafft, mein Hausgewässer zu befischen. Die Gründe waren so vielschichtig wie die der langen Abwesenheit meiner Person .....
Und schuld daran wart im Prinzip wieder ihr, werte Ükelaner ! Die Diskussionen und Fangberichte zum Thema Swingtip-Ruten gaben den Impuls : "Hast du nicht auch noch sowas in deinem Fundus ?" Als erstes wurden Erinnerungen an meinen ersten Picker wach, eine DAM X Kev-Carbon in 270cm, die mir unglaubliche Momente am Wasser beschert hat ! Tolle Rute, habe sie irgendwann an einen bedürftigen Jungangler verschenkt, nachdem ich mich aufs Karpfenangeln verlagert habe. Aber irgendwann vor ca. 20 Jahren fiel mir auf einem Flohmarkt eine Cormoran Swing King in 270 cm in die Hände, hatte zwar überhaupt keinen Bedarf für so eine Rute, aber das Design und die Aktion sprachen mich einfach an ..... Mattschwarzer Blank mit leicht progressiver Parabolik bis ins Handteil, langer Korkgriff in bester Qualität und Schieberollenhalter, für 15 DM konnte ich die einfach nicht stehen lassen............
Kurzum, sie wanderte in meinen durchaus umfangreichen Rutenfundus und geriet in Vergessenheit, bis heute ungefischt !! Letzte Woche wurde sie dann aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf erweckt, ok, ein paar Ringwicklungen waren geplatzt, was aber der Funktionalität keinen Abbruch tat. 
Für alle zartbesaiteten : Jetzt wird es leicht pervers ...........
Ziemlich schnell beschloß ich, sie zu Testzwecken als Dropshot-Rute für Barsch vom Boot aus einzusetzen, und das wurde heute in die Tat umgesetzt !! Zuhause kurz überlegt, meine Ryobi Zauber 1000 (erste Serie) mit einer klaren 0,18er Shimano Mono angeflanscht, einen winzigen Dreiwegewirbel angeknotet, darunter eine 10er Mono in ca. 60cm Länge  mit Stopperknoten am Ende und drei dicken Schrotbleien davor, am Seitenarm einen blauen Owner Forellenhaken in Gr.4 am auf 20cm eingekürzten Vorfach ...... Auto beladen, ab zum Boot (3Km), Minimaltackle aufs Boot geladen und dann erstmal die 3Meter Köfistippe scharf gemacht..... Da gab es schon den ersten Schock, die Stippe war fertig montiert und beim abwickeln vom Brettchen erscheint ein recht dickdrähtiger 20er Haken !!! OK, dann dauert das mit den Köfis halt ein wenig länger ....... Naja, die kleinen Rapfen waren heute ziemlich gierig und in einer halben Stunde konnte ich ca. 20 Stück zwischen 6 und 10 cm verhaften, das sollte erstmal reichen....... 
Sooo, Männer, muß leider an dieser Stelle einen Break hinlegen, da mir grade eben kurzfristig gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen aufgebürdet wurden ! Fortsetzung folgt morgen vormittag ...........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> *Daci und ich *


Und @rhinefischer. Und @phirania


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Habe mich heute nach langer Abstinenz auch nochmal aufgerafft, mein Hausgewässer zu befischen. Die Gründe waren so vielschichtig wie die der langen Abwesenheit meiner Person .....
> Und schuld daran wart im Prinzip wieder ihr, werte Ükelaner ! Die Diskussionen und Fangberichte zum Thema Swingtip-Ruten gaben den Impuls : "Hast du nicht auch noch sowas in deinem Fundus ?" Als erstes wurden Erinnerungen an meinen ersten Picker wach, eine DAM X Kev-Carbon in 270cm, die mir unglaubliche Momente am Wasser beschert hat ! Tolle Rute, habe sie irgendwann an einen bedürftigen Jungangler verschenkt, nachdem ich mich aufs Karpfenangeln verlagert habe. Aber irgendwann vor ca. 20 Jahren fiel mir auf einem Flohmarkt eine Cormoran Swing King in 270 cm in die Hände, hatte zwar überhaupt keinen Bedarf für so eine Rute, aber das Design und die Aktion sprachen mich einfach an ..... Mattschwarzer Blank mit leicht progressiver Parabolik bis ins Handteil, langer Korkgriff in bester Qualität und Schieberollenhalter, für 15 DM konnte ich die einfach nicht stehen lassen............
> Kurzum, sie wanderte in meinen durchaus umfangreichen Rutenfundus und geriet in Vergessenheit, bis heute ungefischt !! Letzte Woche wurde sie dann aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf erweckt, ok, ein paar Ringwicklungen waren geplatzt, was aber der Funktionalität keinen Abbruch tat.
> Für alle zartbesaiteten : Jetzt wird es leicht pervers ...........
> Ziemlich schnell beschloß ich, sie zu Testzwecken als Dropshot-Rute für Barsch vom Boot aus einzusetzen, und das wurde heute in die Tat umgesetzt !! Zuhause kurz überlegt, meine Ryobi Zauber 1000 (erste Serie) mit einer klaren 0,18er Shimano Mono angeflanscht, einen winzigen Dreiwegewirbel angeknotet, darunter eine 10er Mono in ca. 60cm Länge  mit Stopperknoten am Ende und drei dicken Schrotbleien davor, am Seitenarm einen blauen Owner Forellenhaken in Gr.4 am auf 20cm eingekürzten Vorfach ...... Auto beladen, ab zum Boot (3Km), Minimaltackle aufs Boot geladen und dann erstmal die 3Meter Köfistippe scharf gemacht..... Da gab es schon den ersten Schock, die Stippe war fertig montiert und beim abwickeln vom Brettchen erscheint ein recht dickdrähtiger 20er Haken !!! OK, dann dauert das mit den Köfis halt ein wenig länger ....... Naja, die kleinen Rapfen waren heute ziemlich gierig und in einer halben Stunde konnte ich ca. 20 Stück zwischen 6 und 10 cm verhaften, das sollte erstmal reichen.......
> Sooo, Männer, muß leider an dieser Stelle einen Break hinlegen, da mir grade eben kurzfristig gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen aufgebürdet wurden ! Fortsetzung folgt morgen vormittag ...........
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Einen Picker als DS-Rute, oder für kleine Jigs zu gebrauchen ist doch vollkommen legitim. Kaum eine Rutenart eignet sich ja dafür so vortrefflich. Am allerbesten wirkt es, wenn man hier natürliche Köder mit den aktiven Methoden verbindet. Also ruhig mal stattliche Würmer zupfen, oder kleine und kleinste Köderfische DS-esn. So eine pummeliges Rotauge fühlt sich davon so gut angesprochen, wie ein feister Barsch...!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Edit:
> Dachs, lt. Jürgen (@Taxidermist )



Dann stimmts, wenns der Taxisaurus sagt-


----------



## rustaweli

Jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit solch Befestigungen/Halterungen für Schirme zur Montage am Stuhl? Was gibt es da wirklich taugliches?


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und @rhinefischer. Und @phirania


Sorry die hab ich vergessen


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit solch Befestigungen/Halterungen für Schirme zur Montage am Stuhl? Was gibt es da wirklich taugliches?


zwei Wiederlösbate Kabelbinder bzw. Rutenbänder aus Neopren


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Döööööbeeelll!!! Ungefähr Mitte 40 und die Acolyte hat sich bis ins Handteil gebogen. Bilder gibt es nachher.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Döööööbeeelll!!! Ungefähr Mitte 40 und die Acolyte hat sich bis ins Handteil gebogen. Bilder gibt es nachher.


Ha klasse, da kommt Freude auf und ein Dauergrinsen gibt es noch dazu 
Petri Heil


----------



## Hecht100+

TobBok schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, ist das tatsächlich richtig, dass in NRW der Kiemenrundschnitt verboten ist? o.o
> Ich hab grade in einem Video einer Angelschule gehört, dass in NRW nur der Herzstich legal ist....



Keine Ahnung ob dem so ist, ist aber auch ein Thema was quer durch die Bundesländer gehen wird. Wenn ich einem Fisch eine Betäubung verpasse ist jeder zweite Schlag schon Leichenschändung. So dient der Herzstich bzw der Kiemenschnitt doch nur zum Ausbluten weil somit die Fleischqualität besser ist. Wenn du dann in NRW deinem Hobby nachgehst, dann mach einfach einen kleinen Herzstich und dann den Kiemenschnitt. So besteht nicht die Gefahr, das du evtl. die Niere triffst und den Vorschriften ist genüge getan. Und Tot ist Tot.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Döööööbeeelll!!! Ungefähr Mitte 40 und die Acolyte hat sich bis ins Handteil gebogen. Bilder gibt es nachher.


Petri, da hat sich die neue Rute doch passend mit dem Zielfisch vorgestellt. Viel Spaß noch und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Tobias85

Wieder mal ne schnelle Runde Petris von mir. Tolle Fische, die ihr hier die letzten Tage rausgeholt habt und so zahlreich. 

Ich war jetzt seit drei Wochen oder so nicht mehr angeln und glaube auch nicht, dass ich es die nächste Woche schaffen werde, es kommt grade eine Verpflichtung nach der anderen dazu. Mal sehen, weche meiner Vorhaben ich nach dem Kälteeinbruch in den nächsten Tagen noch umsetzen kann.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die monatliche Alilieferung ist da! Die beiden überziehpolbrillen für je ~7 Tacken kommen mit Band und Hartschalenetui samt Karabiner, sie tun was sie sollen und sind ihr Geld auf jeden Fall Wert. Ich glaube @Tobias85 hatte Interesse. Mit der gelben sehe ich aus wie eine Mischung aus dem Dude und Ali G.



Korrekt, danke! Schön zu hören, dass sie funktionieren, dann werd ich die wohl auch mal ordern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So Jungs, erst in den Pilzen, dann am Wasser und beides ausgesprochen erfolgreich. Im Wald gab es jede Menge Steinpilze und ein paar Maronen. An meinen kleinen Hausflüsschen lief es zunächst etwas zäh. Das Wasser ist allerdings nur noch 11 Grad warm, da wird es erfahrungsgemäß bei mir immer schwierig. Um nicht auch noch viel Unruhe an den Angelplatz zu bringen, habe ich mich heute für eine eher ruhige Strategie entschieden. Am Eingang zu einer leichten S-Kurve, die von beiden Seiten mit Sträuchern bewachsen ist, die weit in den Fluss hineinragen habe ich mit einem kleinen Futterkorb gefischt. Der war mit geschreddertem Toastbrot und einigen Castern gefüllt. Köder waren zwei Caster und zwei Maden am 8er Eisen. Um gar nicht erst in dem Bereich rumzutrampeln, habe ich mich rund 25 Meter flussauf positioniert und von dort aus geworfen. Da der Fluss dort nicht besonders breit ist, waren präzise Würfe gefragt. Mit der neuen Acolyte kein Problem. Mit dem Teil lässt sich die Montage punktgenau auswerfen.  Anders als beim normalen Feedern mit mehr oder weniger hoher Wurffrequenz, wollte ich die Sache heute aussitzen, also die Montage nach jedem Wurf mindestens 30 Minuten liegen lassen. Die ersten zwei Würfe tat sich gar nichts! Nach dem dritten Wurf dauerte es etwa zehn Minuten, bis die Spitze unvermittelt und mit viel Kraft krumm gezogen wurde. Ich hatte die Hand sofort an der Rute und konnte den Anhieb setzen. Dass kein Aland am Band war, wusste ich sofort. Die Burschen kämpfen in meinem kleinen Fluss vom ersten Augenblick geräuschvoll an an der Oberfläche. Dieser machte nur Druck und das ordentlich. der Drill mit der Acolyte war ein Hochgenuss! Das Stöckchen biegt sich tatsächlich bis in Handteil, mein Glück, denn meine Bremse war etwas zu hart eingestellt. Nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich dann einen recht ordentlichen Döbel Keschern. 44 cm hat er ans Maßband gebracht. Das mag für diejenigen von Euch, die das Glück haben, an einem Döbelgewässer fischen zu dürfen, allenfalls Durchschnitt sein, hier an der Wümme ist das schon ein guter Döbel. Wir haben hier deutlich mehr Alande als Döbel und jeder größere Döbel ist ein echtes Fest. Nach dem Döbel war erst mal wieder Ruhe, später konnte ich noch eine lütte Plötze fangen, dann haben wir Schluss gemacht. Auch wenn es nicht viele Bisse und Fische gab, war es ein absolut gelungener Angeltag!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> zwei Wiederlösbate Kabelbinder bzw. Rutenbänder aus Neopren



Das wäre mir persönlich viel zu wacklig und instabil.
2 Klemmrohrschellen passend zum Stabdurchmesser angeschraubt und fertig ist der Lack....notfalls noch mit Sicherungsgummi. Das hält auch bei Wind fest und sicher.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das wäre mir persönlich viel zu wacklig und instabil.
> 2 Klemmrohrschellen passend zum Stabdurchmesser angeschraubt und fertig ist der Lack....notfalls noch mit Sicherungsgummi. Das hält auch bei Wind fest und sicher.


So lange man sitzt schon...!

Der tyische Schirm, mit der Stange fix in der Mitte, ist so ziemlich die blödeste Lösung als Wetterschutz. Schwer, sperrig und am trockensten Fleck unter dem Gewölbe stört die Stange. Da sind/wären mit Ovals, mit soliden Stormpoles, oder Dayshelter deutlich lieber.

Btw... für einen guten Umbrella, also einen mit versetzbarer Mittelstange und wenigstens echten 250 cm echter Spannweite legt man schon gut Geld ab. Da will es wohl überlegt sein, wofür!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So Jungs, erst in den Pilzen, dann am Wasser und beides ausgesprochen erfolgreich. Im Wald gab es jede Menge Steinpilze und ein paar Maronen. An meinen kleinen Hausflüsschen lief es zunächst etwas zäh. Das Wasser ist allerdings nur noch 11 Grad warm, da wird es erfahrungsgemäß bei mir immer schwierig. Um nicht auch noch viel Unruhe an den Angelplatz zu bringen, habe ich mich heute für eine eher ruhige Strategie entschieden. Am Eingang zu einer leichten S-Kurve, die von beiden Seiten mit Sträuchern bewachsen ist, die weit in den Fluss hineinragen habe ich mit einem kleinen Futterkorb gefischt. Der war mit geschreddertem Toastbrot und einigen Castern gefüllt. Köder waren zwei Caster und zwei Maden am 8er Eisen. Um gar nicht erst in dem Bereich rumzutrampeln, habe ich mich rund 25 Meter flussauf positioniert und von dort aus geworfen. Da der Fluss dort nicht besonders breit ist, waren präzise Würfe gefragt. Mit der neuen Acolyte kein Problem. Mit dem Teil lässt sich die Montage punktgenau auswerfen.  Anders als beim normalen Feedern mit mehr oder weniger hoher Wurffrequenz, wollte ich die Sache heute aussitzen, also die Montage nach jedem Wurf mindestens 30 Minuten liegen lassen. Die ersten zwei Würfe tat sich gar nichts! Nach dem dritten Wurf dauerte es etwa zehn Minuten, bis die Spitze unvermittelt und mit viel Kraft krumm gezogen wurde. Ich hatte die Hand sofort an der Rute und konnte den Anhieb setzen. Dass kein Aland am Band war, wusste ich sofort. Die Burschen kämpfen in meinem kleinen Fluss vom ersten Augenblick geräuschvoll an an der Oberfläche. Dieser machte nur Druck und das ordentlich. der Drill mit der Acolyte war ein Hochgenuss! Das Stöckchen biegt sich tatsächlich bis in Handteil, mein Glück, denn meine Bremse war etwas zu hart eingestellt. Nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich dann einen recht ordentlichen Döbel Keschern. 44 cm hat er ans Maßband gebracht. Das mag für diejenigen von Euch, die das Glück haben, an einem Döbelgewässer fischen zu dürfen, allenfalls Durchschnitt sein, hier an der Wümme ist das schon ein guter Döbel. Wir haben hier deutlich mehr Alande als Döbel und jeder größere Döbel ist ein echtes Fest. Nach dem Döbel war erst mal wieder Ruhe, später konnte ich noch eine lütte Plötze fangen, dann haben wir Schluss gemacht. Auch wenn es nicht viele Bisse und Fische gab, war es ein absolut gelungener Angeltag!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331930
> Anhang anzeigen 331931
> Anhang anzeigen 331932
> Anhang anzeigen 331933
> Anhang anzeigen 331934
> Anhang anzeigen 331936


Petri zum Döbel und guten Appetit wenn du die Pilze isst.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich bin jetzt nicht davon ausgegangen, einen 2,50 oder 3 mtr Schirm nur an einem Stuhl nur zu befestigen, bei der ersten Böe sind dann doch beide weg. Mein Schirmchen dient als Sonnenschutz und wird je nach Sonnenstand mal rechts oder links am Stuhl festgeschnürt. Hat bisher immer gehalten. Ansonsten, wie @Andal schon schrieb, nehme ich auch meinen Shelter mit.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Btw... für einen guten Umbrella, also einen mit versetzbarer Mittelstange und wenigstens echten 250 cm echter Spannweite legt man schon gut Geld ab. Da will es wohl überlegt sein, wofür!



Hatte diesen hier für "irgendwann mal" auf dem Schirm.
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Problem ist bei mir halt oft der zu harte Boden an vielen Stellen. Da nutzt auch kein Bohrer.


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter ! Schön das Deine "Neue" Dir jetzt schon soviel Freude bereitet!


----------



## rustaweli

Hm,...Shelter.
Was wirklich(!) taugliches zum Vorschlag? Platz für 1-2 Personen auf Stühlen sitzend und wirklich regenfest. Also ganz ohne leichtes durchtröpfeln mit der Zeit.
Danke!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hatte diesen hier für "irgendwann mal" auf dem Schirm.
> http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
> 
> Problem ist bei mir halt oft der zu harte Boden an vielen Stellen. Da nutzt auch kein Bohrer.


Ein Argument mehr für einen Dayshelter.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hm,...Shelter.
> Was wirklich(!) taugliches zum Vorschlag? Platz für 1-2 Personen auf Stühlen sitzend und wirklich regenfest. Also ganz ohne leichtes durchtröpfeln mit der Zeit.
> Danke!


Schau mal bei Prologic.


----------



## Hecht100+

https://www.mk-angelsport.de/short-...fingerprint=e2ccf32f2f6f576d8da6f48ec02763303

Schau dir den mal an


----------



## Andal

Es ist immer sehr schwer zu sagen, nimm dies, oder jenes, wenn man nicht genauestens weiss, was bei dem Kollegen wirklich abgeht. Meine sonderbaren Vorlieben muss ja auch noch lange keiner teilen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist immer sehr schwer zu sagen, nimm dies, oder jenes, wenn man nicht genauestens weiss, was bei dem Kollegen wirklich abgeht. Meine sonderbaren Vorlieben muss ja auch noch lange keiner teilen.



Da hast du recht. Doch seine Erfahrungen kann man beruhigt anderen Mitteilen. Es ist jedoch bei steinigem Grund sehr schwer einen normalen Schirm sicher zu verankern, und ein Shelter steht dort bei normalen Verhältnissen sogar ohne es festzumachen. Und wenn man nicht die Schirmstange mit einem Hammer in den Boden rammen will, dann ist das doch vielleicht die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Andal

Das auf jeden Fall. Aber dazu gibt es ja zum Glück Plätze, wie diesen hier.


----------



## feederbrassen

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hatte diesen hier für "irgendwann mal" auf dem Schirm.
> http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
> 
> Problem ist bei mir halt oft der zu harte Boden an vielen Stellen. Da nutzt auch kein Bohrer.


Sowas hab ich seit je her immer dabei. 
Entweder als Sonnenschirm oder als Regenschirm. 
Allerdings muss ich den nicht am Stuhl fest machen sondern mittels Adapter an der Plattform. 
Am Stuhl kippt ja alles um sobald man aufstehen móchte. 
Und Windböen sind wenn so ein Teil aufgespannt ist ein derber Windfang


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter
Superpilze, Superflüsschen, Superrute, Superfisch, Supertag - Supergeil!
Petri, danke für Fotos und Bericht,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach @Wuemmehunter ein ganz herzliches Petri, ein prächtiger Dickkopf! An deinem Gewässer gilt der soviel wie woanders ein 50er!! Freut mich für dich


----------



## rustaweli

@Hecht100+  und @Andal ,
danke, genau darum geht es doch. Wird ja nichts als bestens oder "Du mußt kaufen" angepriesen. Ist ja eher ne beratende Sache auf Erfahrungen beruhend. Ist doch klasse so!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Hecht100+  und @Andal ,
> danke, genau darum geht es doch. Wird ja nichts als bestens oder "Du mußt kaufen" angepriesen. Ist ja eher ne beratende Sache auf Erfahrungen beruhend. Ist doch klasse so!


Ebent.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hm,...Shelter.
> Was wirklich(!) taugliches zum Vorschlag? Platz für 1-2 Personen auf Stühlen sitzend und wirklich regenfest. Also ganz ohne leichtes durchtröpfeln mit der Zeit.
> Danke!


Vielleicht das hier: 
https://fischdeal.de/deals/imax-com...wl04Xn6lY479CfR4YuCla4vffWBHn5iwaArsEEALw_wcB


----------



## Hecht100+

Genau, meinen gibt es leider nicht mehr, aber der vorgeschlagene könnte der gleiche sein nur mit anderem Namen. Habe ihn jetzt seit 4 Jahren oder länger und immer noch dicht.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Genau, meinen gibt es leider nicht mehr, aber der vorgeschlagene könnte der gleiche sein nur mit anderem Namen. Habe ihn jetzt seit 4 Jahren oder länger und immer noch dicht.


Es gibt noch einen von DEGA.


----------



## Xianeli

@rustaweli 

Das Mk Angelsport Shelter kannst du evtl von haben. Muss mal gucken ob es Mausfrei geblieben ist. Ansonsten wars nur 2x mit am Wasser. Habe ein anderes mit besserem Packmaß ( allerdings auch deutlich teurer ) 

Bis nach Stuttgart könnte ich es hin und wieder kostenlos liefern lassen wenn mein Schwager die Schwiegermutter besucht.


----------



## TobBok

Ich habe grade von einem Celler Anglerfreund gehört, dass bei uns in einem kleinen Kanal sich momentan viele Döbel in beachtlicher Größe aufhalten sollen....
Also, Tiroler Hölzl auf die Mono gezogen. Die nächsten Tage werden Döbel angeworfen. Vermutlich mit Brot und Frühstücksfleisch - und ggf noch mit dem Rest-Mais von gestern. Mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## Andal

Bei den Beachsheltern darf man auch davon ausgehen, dass sie bei Wind stabil stehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ganz tolle Bilder  @Wuemmehunter und ein toller Bericht.
Klasse die Acolyte in Aktion zu sehen .
Die Steinpilze sehen auch Klasse aus. Lecker.

Nochmal ein herzliches Petri.

So ein Flüsschen in der Größenordnung gibt es hier auch .Die Niers.Scheine sind zwar zu bekommen aber ich habe meine Zweifel das sich das lohnt .
Die Strecke wäre Malerisch mitten in der Pampa aber gut zu erreichen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Korum supa lite Shelter ist für einen Angler samt (sparsamen) Geraffel eine tolle Sache mit geringem Packmaß und mit Stormpoles für ein leichtes bis mittelschweres #unwetter gerüstet. Ersetzt aber den Einsatz von Köpfchen beim Aufbau nicht bzgl windrichtung etc


----------



## TobBok

Schöner Bericht @Wuemmehunter und viele tolle Bilder. Ich denke ein 44er Döbel lässt sich selbst an Gewässern mit vielen Döbeln immer sehen.


----------



## TobBok

feederbrassen schrieb:


> So ein Flüsschen in der Größenordnung gibt es hier auch .Die Niers.Scheine sind zwar zu bekommen aber ich habe meine Zweifel das sich das lohnt .
> Die Strecke wäre Malerisch mitten in der Pampa aber gut zu erreichen.


Hier bei uns gibts einen Wiesenfluss - das Schwarzwasser. Seitdem dort allerdings das Fangen von invasiven Krebsen für Jedermann mit Reusen gestattet ist, gibts da glaube ich keinen Quadratmeter Platz mehr aufm Boden, um eine Montage abzulegen.
eigentlich war das kleine Flüsschen immer ein Garant für relativ fette Aale, Rotfedern, Schleien und einige ordentliche Hechte.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde,
> der Gedanke liegt nahe, aber:
> So einfach ist das leider nicht. Es handelt sich um ne kleine 308 vom Flohmarkt, die mir @jason 1 liebenswürdigerweise zugeschickt hat. Das Arme Ding hatte neben Lackschäden nen blockierten/ nicht arretierbaren Bügel und war ganz verharzt. Jasons verdacht auf kaputte Federn hat sich nicht bestätigt, und nach einer gründlichen Reinigung und etwas FInetuning des Bügelmechanismus klackt, klickt und rastet der Bügelmechnismus wieder satt und stark; Das Getriebe läuft weich und rund- da sind diese alten Trecker unverwüstlich.
> Das Problem ist, dass die 308er im ggs zu den 300ern der Rotor auf einem primitivem Kugellager läuft, das in das Rotorgehäuse integriert ist- man kann es also nicht austauschen. Leider ist bei dem Alten Exemplar dieses Lager offenbar runtergerockt, trotz Reinigung und Wollebreschers Neuschmierung. Im Ergebnis ist die Rolle Funktional also wieder einwandfrei- nur sobald man sie an eine Rute schnallt erzeugt das Lager mit der Rute (Material/Rollenhalter egal) als Resonanzkörper beim Kurbeln einen Geräuschpegel wie ein Alpha mit Reaktorschaden und kaputter Kühlwasserpumpe.
> In der Hand läuft der Rotor mit Schwung 3-4 Umdrehungen nach, Bimmelrudei wäre stolz auf mich, an der Rute fallen einem die Plomben aus dem Zähnen. Schade, ich hätte
> Jason so gerne Erfolg bei der scheinbar kaputten Rolle berichtet und ne kleine Oldierolle käme mir grad sehr gelegen. Aber gut, Jetzt kann ich die 308 auch warten, und vllt. läuft mir mal ein anderes Exemplar vor den Schraubenzieher- ist ne tolle, elegante kleine Rolle. Da sieht man mal das dieser neümodische Kugellagerscheixx nur ne Schwachstelle ist, die alten 300er mit ihren Messingmuffen laufen gutgeschmiert flüsterleise.
> hg
> Minimax


Schade, was muss ich da lesen? Der kleine Oldtimer hat einen Lagerschaden. Du hast die Rolle soweit ja wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Der Bügel schlägt wieder sauber um, aber wenn man sie dreht, fängt sie also an zu knirschen.
Im Prinzip bräuchtest du jetzt einen Rotor mit einem gangbaren Kugellager, damit das alte Schätzchen ans Wasser geführt werden kann. Wenn du wert darauf legst kann ich mal nachfragen ob mir da jemand weiter helfen kann.
Ich kenne da 2 Sammler die über Ersatzteile von alten Rollen verfügen.
Hätte ich die Rolle mir angenommen, hätte ich es auch probiert. Aber das musst du für dich entscheiden ob sie wieder Fische fangen soll oder als Ersatzteilträger dienen soll. Falls du damit einverstanden bist, müsste aber das genaue Bj.
ermittelt werden. Wie bimmelrudi erwähnte wurde die 308 auch über mehrere Jahre verbaut. 

Ansonsten gibt es bei mir in Sachen Angeln nichts zu berichten. Habe heute das letzte Anschlussfundament ausgeschachtet, da es noch wirklich viel zu tun gibt. Man will ja auch mal fertig werden und deshalb muss ich am Ball bleiben. 

@Wuemmehunter Danke für den schönen Bericht und den sehenswerten Bildern. Das Bild, wo du in Aktion bist, gefällt mir besonders gut. Petri Heil. 

Allen anderen die es ans Wasser und in die Pilze geschafft haben ebenfalls ein dickes Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

Das ist aber ein Rotauge....


----------



## TobBok

Papamopps schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Rotauge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331943


Petri zu der dicken Plötze.


----------



## rustaweli

@Xianeli 
Das wäre ja echt super und treffend, auch zwecks Stuttgart.
Falls die Mäuse es verschont haben (kenne das Problem von meiner Garage), schreib mir doch bitte eine PN mit Preis. Ich glaube wir werden uns da locker einig. 
Danke Dir!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Bilder  @Wuemmehunter und ein toller Bericht.
> Klasse die Acolyte in Aktion zu sehen .
> Die Steinpilze sehen auch Klasse aus. Lecker.
> 
> Nochmal ein herzliches Petri.
> 
> So ein Flüsschen in der Größenordnung gibt es hier auch .Die Niers.Scheine sind zwar zu bekommen aber ich habe meine Zweifel das sich das lohnt .
> Die Strecke wäre Malerisch mitten in der Pampa aber gut zu erreichen.



unbedingt ausprobieren, @feederbrassen, in den kleinen Flüsschen ist mehr drin, als man glaubt. Nur in der kalten Jahreszeit sind sie eher schwierig.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax  Werter Kollege, wegen der "hypothetischen"  Angelrute, welche Baujahr hat das gute Stück den nun genau, habe da Rollenmäßig was im Auge, das könnte für die Rute evtl. passen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> unbedingt ausprobieren, @feederbrassen, in den kleinen Flüsschen ist mehr drin, als man glaubt. Nur in der kalten Jahreszeit sind sie eher schwierig.


 Das Flüsschen hat es in sich und an den Wochenenden auch auf sich 
In sich in Bezug auf den Unterwasserbewuchs.
Wenig Freiraum wegen den Wasserpflanzen die bis zur Wassseroberfläche reichen.
An den Wochenenden remmi demmi mit den Kanu uns Schlauchbooten.
Dabei ist Hecht, Barsch ,Aal Plötze und diverse Kleinfische.

Andere Option Wäre hier die Nette.
Ne ganze Ecke weiter weg. Viel zu laufen.
Viele Bereiche sind an Vereine Verpachtet.
Aber da ist Fisch drin ohne Ende und was für Klamotten .
Ein Kumpel von mir ,Vereinsangehöriger  hat mir Bilder gezeigt vom Jährlichen Elektrofischen.
Das traut man dem Flüsschen garnicht zu.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil und danke für den schönen Bericht, @Wuemmehunter ! 
Super, daß es gleich so einen Einstand gab für die Acolyte!


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax  Werter Kollege, wegen der "hypothetischen"  Angelrute, welche Baujahr hat das gute Stück den nun genau, habe da Rollenmäßig was im Auge, das könnte für die Rute evtl. passen.




Uuuhh, das hört sich sehr interessant an...

Es handelt sich um ne Hardy Wanless 6´10´´ in der leichtesten Ausführung mit einem line Rating von 4 lbs und laut Katalog von 1963, Seite 23 einem  Wurfgewicht zwischen 3,5-7 (!) gramm, also einer Art frühen Ultralight  House of Hardy hat standesgemäß ihre Altex No1 (die kleinste) in der damals aktuellen Mk V Generation empfohlen.

Mein Exemplar dürfte laut Seriennummer im Jahr 1960 hergestellt worden sein - ich würde aber Rollen bis etwa 1970 nicht als unpassend empfinden. Ich hätte die nie
gekauft, wenn sie mir nicht im Rahmen eines Konvolutes (verschiedene Hardy Glassfliegenruten, ne Rosetti Splitcane mit Widmung, ne leider sehr runtergerockte Richard Walker Avon, ebenfalls Glas) zu einem lächerlichen Preis angeboten wurde, und wenn sie nicht in einem so absolut hervorragenden Zusatnde gewesen wäre, wirklich erstaunlich. da wars um mich geschehen.

Nach meinen Recherchen wurde die Wanless (benannt nach Alex Wanless, offenbar irgendsoein antiker britischer Spinnpabst) Spinnrutenfamilie von den Dreissiger bis Mitte der sechziger Jahre -einige Qeullen sprechen auch von 1970 als Enddatum der Produktion- gebaut, was auch zu den Produktionszeiten der Altexrollenfamilie passt (bis mitte 60er) -Statios wurden zumindest im frühreren Abschnitt dieser Phase als reine Spinnrollen verstanden (siehe Venables).

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass schon damals viele Angler die Altex verschmäht haben, war sie doch bereits veraltet (die Mk V war die erste mit zuschaltbarer Rücklaufsperre) und Hardy typisch grotesk überteuert. Leica Effekt: Leica ist Leica, schxxx auf P-L. Ich denke, in dieser Zeit war die Mitchell 300 performancemässig der Goldstandard, und wurde in einer Vielzahl von Kombinationen eingesetzt. Die ebenfalls seit 1959 in Produktion befindliche 308 würde grössenmäßig besser zu einer solchen antiken UL RUte passen, und so oder so werde ich ein Auge auf Angebote von 308er haben. Bei alten Rollen zahlt es sich allein schon wegen der Ersatzteillage aus, auf lange und zahlreich gebaute Typen zu setzen. 

hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Schade, was muss ich da lesen? Der kleine Oldtimer hat einen Lagerschaden. Du hast die Rolle soweit ja wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Der Bügel schlägt wieder sauber um, aber wenn man sie dreht, fängt sie also an zu knirschen.
> Im Prinzip bräuchtest du jetzt einen Rotor mit einem gangbaren Kugellager, damit das alte Schätzchen ans Wasser geführt werden kann. Wenn du wert darauf legst kann ich mal nachfragen ob mir da jemand weiter helfen kann.
> Ich kenne da 2 Sammler die über Ersatzteile von alten Rollen verfügen.
> Hätte ich die Rolle mir angenommen, hätte ich es auch probiert. Aber das musst du für dich entscheiden ob sie wieder Fische fangen soll oder als Ersatzteilträger dienen soll. Falls du damit einverstanden bist, müsste aber das genaue Bj.
> ermittelt werden. Wie bimmelrudi erwähnte wurde die 308 auch über mehrere Jahre verbaut.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es bei mir in Sachen Angeln nichts zu berichten. Habe heute das letzte Anschlussfundament ausgeschachtet, da es noch wirklich viel zu tun gibt. Man will ja auch mal fertig werden und deshalb muss ich am Ball bleiben.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter Danke für den schönen Bericht und den sehenswerten Bildern. Das Bild, wo du in Aktion bist, gefällt mir besonders gut. Petri Heil.
> 
> Allen anderen die es ans Wasser und in die Pilze geschafft haben ebenfalls ein dickes Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Verzeih mir mein Lieber, ich hab mein Bestes getan. Ein Wunder, das deer Bügelmechanismus wieder flutscht. Ich hab mich gleich in den Rollentyp verliebt -und das von dir gestiftete Exemplar knirscht nicht, sie läuft prima, ist aber unglaublich laut. Auch werde ich sie mal testweise ans Wasser führen, und von ersatztteillager kann keine Rede sein, sie ist sozusagen mein Typusexemplar, an ihr kann ich künftige "Fänge" der 308 vergleichen und messen- könnte ja immerhin so sein, das die alle so sind. Und ohne midestens ein oder zwei weitere Vertreter werde ich mich hüten, das offene Lager mit den Schraubenziehr auch nur scheel anzusehen. Aber ich empfehle die 308 genauso wie die 300 als eine wuderbare Rolle um das Schrauben, Pflegen und Fetten zu erlernen, plus, es gibt wirklich tolle Tutorials dazu ( ich glaube @Hecht100+ hat eins, das ich auch benutzt habe verlinkt, danke dazu).
Du brauchst dir bitte keine Umstände zu machen, ich stehe schon sehr tief in Deiner Schuld- wenn aber einem Ükel was zu Ohren kommt, das sich in seiner Umgebung jemand von leidlich gut erhaltenen alten Mitchells trennen möchte, bin ich für Hinweise sehr dankbar.

Aber lieber Jason, eine Frage hätte ich noch: Bevorzugst du bei klassischen Shakespeare-Matchruten eher 12 ft oder 13ft? Nur so am Rande..

hg
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Lieber @Minimax du stehst keineswegs in meiner Schuld. Nicht die Spur.
Führ die 308 mal aus und wir werden sehen was geschieht. Ich habe so eine Rolle noch nie gefischt und kann dazu nichts sagen. 
Die alten Shakespeare Rollen liegen mir da schon eher. 
Um auf deine Frage zurückkommen liegen mir die kürzeren Matchruten eher. Bin gespannt, was die Fragen auf sich hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing  empfahl neulich Advanta Stickfloat-Posen. Es sind welche von AD unterwegs zu mir. Und auch sehr schöne (optisch reizvolle) bauchige Avons der gleichen Firma. Vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch ein „Trotter”.
Ähemm, und Stipp-Posen gabs auch noch. Vielleicht wird aus mir eines Tages noch ein Stipper.

Tja, nu hab ich in der kommenden Woche immer mal wieder Zeit, aber die Temperatur rauscht jetzt doch mächtig nach unten. Ob es den Fischis den Appetit verhagelt?
Den Rest vom Cury-Tulip hab ich in den Tiefkühler gepackt - vielleicht wird das Zeugs den hiesigen Friedfischen mal kredenzt.

Hmm, und eigentlich muß ich die Woche auch noch mal los zu den Teichen mit Tincas und Karpfen - die Mitchell Quartz von Heinz soll getestet werden und Jasons wunderbare Waggler kamen viel zu selten ans Wasser.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs! Mein erster kurzer Ausflug mit meiner neue Acolyte ist beendet. Der erste Fisch mit der neuen Rute war das Rotauge auf dem Foto. Es ist ein echter Genuss., mit der Rute zu fischen. Sie ist leicht (182 Gramm hat die Küchenwaage angezeigt), der makellose Korkgriff ist ein echter Handschmeichler und selbst die kleinen Plötzen heute haben Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte die zusätzliche gekaufte 1,5 oz-Spitze drauf, die die heute eher zaghaften Bisse sehr sensibel angezeigt hat. Wir waren übrigens an meinem kleinen Hausflüsschen, das sich gerade mit herbstlichen Farben umgibt. Die Plötzen waren die Einzigen, die heute gebissen haben. Elf Stück sind es geworden, zwei habe ich mitgenommen, da ich in den kommenden Tagen doch noch mal eine Rute auf Hecht auslegen will.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331846
> Anhang anzeigen 331847



Ein traumhaftes Flüsschen hast du da als Angelgewässer, da bin ich dir schon etwas neidisch. Naturbelassen schlängelt sich das Wasser durch die Landschaft 

@geomas
Danke für den klasse We Bericht und Petri zum Fang

@ll
Ein dickes Petri allen Fängern des Wochenendes.


Ich war gestern für 3 Stunden zum Karpfenfischen draußen. In der Summe gab es einen 8-9 pfd Schuppi, 5 Satzkarpfen und 6 ausgeschlitzte Karpfen obendrein.
Durch die vielen Satzkarpfen wo anscheinend erst besetzt wurden ist die Karpfensaison für heuer beendet. In der Summe gab es einige sehr schöne Fische in diesem Jahr.
Der größte davon hatte 18 pfd und war ein langgezogener Schuppi.

Nur so neben bei bemerkt:
Ich hatte eine neue Schnur zum Testen was eine enorme Dehnung hat. Meine Karpfenrute eine DAM Carbo Carp in 2 1/4 lbs (30-60g WG) passte für diese 0,28mm Schnur wie die Faust aufs Auge. Die Karpfen konnte ich mit diesem "Gummiband" förmlich auf der Stelle halten ohne das ich Schnur freigeben musste. Die Dehnung war gewaltig. Bei einem Test zuhause auf 1m kam eine Dehnung von 1,15m heraus. Ich bin gespannt ob diese Schnur den Weg ins Programm meines Dealers schafft. Auch die kleinen Popups in der Kombi zu den zugehörigen Kugeln fand ich wirklich klasse. Mehr dazu gibt es wenn die Sachen im Programm sind.

Ab nächsten We werd ich ins Altwasser umziehen und mit Köfi und Semmelflocke mein Glück versuchen. Ein schöner Giebel geht mir heuer noch ab


----------



## rutilus69

Nach einem langen Wochenende mit viel frischer Luft melde ich mich auch mal wieder 
Am Freitag habe ich eine kleine Rundreise zu einigen Angelstellen gemacht. An meinem Lieblingsteich macht sich leider immer noch der sehr niedrige Wasserstand bemerkbar. Da fehlt locker noch ein knapper halber Meter 
Am Altarm steht das Kraut noch so hoch, dass ein vernünftiges Angeln kaum möglich ist.
Am Kanal konnte ich dann ein paar kleine Brassen und Micro - Barsche die Welt oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche zeigen.





Am Sonnabend war dann Arbeitseinsatz an dem von uns betreuten See angesagt. Viel Müll einsammeln und ein paar Angelstellen freischneiden.

Sonntag musste ich dann Mal die neue Wathose testen. Dicht ist sie und die Geduld, bei dem nasskalten Wetter durchzuhalten, hat sich dann auch bezahlt gemacht. Ein schöner 75er Schnabeldöbel hat sich dann noch meinen Spinner geschnappt 

Euch allen ein ganz dickes Petri Heil


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein Petri an alle.
Am Samstag konnte ich auch ans Wasser. Sonntag wäre zwar der bessere Tag gewesen Wettertechnisch, weil strahlender Sonnenschein und Windstill. Und am Samstag.....Nebel, Nebel, Nebel, die Donau zeigte sich von Ihrer besten Seite. Sichtweite von teilweise nur 50 m, da haben sich nichtmal Fotos gelohnt 
Aber naja, ich wollte raus ans Wasser, also dick eingepackt und losber was sehe ich da....einen Hinweiszettel dass wegen Besatz das Altwasser gesperrt ist.  Schxxx dachte ich und jetzt. Also blieb nur die Donau wohl oder übel.

Also raus an die große Zicke (ich bin mit der Donau immer noch nicht warm geworden ) und mal auf weite probiert, hatte mir extra einen Weitwurfkorb zum testen gekauft. Und die ersten Würfe waren auch gut, die 70 m hatte ich locker erreicht und wollte schon mit der Startfütterung  beginnen. Aber irgendwas hatte mich an der Schnur gestört, die letzten 5 meter beim einholen hörten sich anders an, an der Schnur konnte ich nix besonderes erkennen. Also noch ein Testwurf und ping!!, Korb flog wieder wunderbar, nur leider blieb die Schnur schlaff......
Lektion Nr.1: Wenn dir was spanisch vorkommt an der Schnur, lieber kappen und neu binden
Lektion Nr.2: Immer mind. einen Ersatzkorb haben.

Mit meinen Blockkörben habe ich dann nur knappe 55 meter erreicht, und was soll ich sagen.... nüscht, totaler Franzosentag, bis auf ein paar Schnurschwimmer bewegte sich die Spitze kein bisschen. 
Weizen, Knofi-Weizen, Mais und Krill-Dumbels wurden verschmäht und da ich keine Maden hatte, wurde ich nicht mal von Grundeln entschneidert 
Aber es war mal wieder entspannend ans Wasser. Und da der Geburtstermin von meinem Zwergerl näher rückt, wird es wahrscheinlich mein letzter Ansitz in diesem Jahr gewesen sein... man wird sehen.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So Jungs, erst in den Pilzen, dann am Wasser und beides ausgesprochen erfolgreich. Im Wald gab es jede Menge Steinpilze und ein paar Maronen. An meinen kleinen Hausflüsschen lief es zunächst etwas zäh. Das Wasser ist allerdings nur noch 11 Grad warm, da wird es erfahrungsgemäß bei mir immer schwierig. Um nicht auch noch viel Unruhe an den Angelplatz zu bringen, habe ich mich heute für eine eher ruhige Strategie entschieden. Am Eingang zu einer leichten S-Kurve, die von beiden Seiten mit Sträuchern bewachsen ist, die weit in den Fluss hineinragen habe ich mit einem kleinen Futterkorb gefischt. Der war mit geschreddertem Toastbrot und einigen Castern gefüllt. Köder waren zwei Caster und zwei Maden am 8er Eisen. Um gar nicht erst in dem Bereich rumzutrampeln, habe ich mich rund 25 Meter flussauf positioniert und von dort aus geworfen. Da der Fluss dort nicht besonders breit ist, waren präzise Würfe gefragt. Mit der neuen Acolyte kein Problem. Mit dem Teil lässt sich die Montage punktgenau auswerfen.  Anders als beim normalen Feedern mit mehr oder weniger hoher Wurffrequenz, wollte ich die Sache heute aussitzen, also die Montage nach jedem Wurf mindestens 30 Minuten liegen lassen. Die ersten zwei Würfe tat sich gar nichts! Nach dem dritten Wurf dauerte es etwa zehn Minuten, bis die Spitze unvermittelt und mit viel Kraft krumm gezogen wurde. Ich hatte die Hand sofort an der Rute und konnte den Anhieb setzen. Dass kein Aland am Band war, wusste ich sofort. Die Burschen kämpfen in meinem kleinen Fluss vom ersten Augenblick geräuschvoll an an der Oberfläche. Dieser machte nur Druck und das ordentlich. der Drill mit der Acolyte war ein Hochgenuss! Das Stöckchen biegt sich tatsächlich bis in Handteil, mein Glück, denn meine Bremse war etwas zu hart eingestellt. Nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich dann einen recht ordentlichen Döbel Keschern. 44 cm hat er ans Maßband gebracht. Das mag für diejenigen von Euch, die das Glück haben, an einem Döbelgewässer fischen zu dürfen, allenfalls Durchschnitt sein, hier an der Wümme ist das schon ein guter Döbel. Wir haben hier deutlich mehr Alande als Döbel und jeder größere Döbel ist ein echtes Fest. Nach dem Döbel war erst mal wieder Ruhe, später konnte ich noch eine lütte Plötze fangen, dann haben wir Schluss gemacht. Auch wenn es nicht viele Bisse und Fische gab, war es ein absolut gelungener Angeltag!
> 
> Petri zum schönen Döbel
> Wieder mal ein wunderbarer Bericht schön zu lesen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331930
> Anhang anzeigen 331931
> Anhang anzeigen 331932
> Anhang anzeigen 331933
> Anhang anzeigen 331934
> Anhang anzeigen 331936


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nach einem langen Wochenende mit viel frischer Luft melde ich mich auch mal wieder
> Am Freitag habe ich eine kleine Rundreise zu einigen Angelstellen gemacht. An meinem Lieblingsteich macht sich leider immer noch der sehr niedrige Wasserstand bemerkbar. Da fehlt locker noch ein knapper halber Meter
> Am Altarm steht das Kraut noch so hoch, dass ein vernünftiges Angeln kaum möglich ist.
> Am Kanal konnte ich dann ein paar kleine Brassen und Micro - Barsche die Welt oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche zeigen.
> Anhang anzeigen 331954
> 
> Am Sonnabend war dann Arbeitseinsatz an dem von uns betreuten See angesagt. Viel Müll einsammeln und ein paar Angelstellen freischneiden.
> 
> Sonntag musste ich dann Mal die neue Wathose testen. Dicht ist sie und die Geduld, bei dem nasskalten Wetter durchzuhalten, hat sich dann auch bezahlt gemacht. Ein schöner 75er Schnabeldöbel hat sich dann noch meinen Spinner geschnappt
> 
> Euch allen ein ganz dickes Petri Heil


Schöner Bericht und Petri zum Schnabeldöbel....


----------



## Racklinger

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit solch Befestigungen/Halterungen für Schirme zur Montage am Stuhl? Was gibt es da wirklich taugliches?


Bei meinem Angelstuhl befestige ich den Schirm auch mit zwei Doppelrohrschellen, allerdings sollte man den Erdspieß des Schirmes schon ein paar cm in den Boden stecken, bringt viel für die Stabilität. 
Wenn man nicht auf den Stuhl hockt ist das System aber doch sehr windanfällig, eine kleine Böe und Schirm und Stuhl liegen auf der Seite


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Wuemme, dickes Petri zum mittlerweile schon zweiten stattlichen Döbel aus deinem Flüsschen!  Und wunderbar, dass dir die neue Rute so gut gefällt.

@rutilus69 und @dawurzelsepp: Euch beiden auch Petri zu den Fängen!




TobBok schrieb:


> Hier bei uns gibts einen Wiesenfluss - das Schwarzwasser. Seitdem dort allerdings das Fangen von invasiven Krebsen für Jedermann mit Reusen gestattet ist, gibts da glaube ich keinen Quadratmeter Platz mehr aufm Boden, um eine Montage abzulegen.
> eigentlich war das kleine Flüsschen immer ein Garant für relativ fette Aale, Rotfedern, Schleien und einige ordentliche Hechte.



Sehr schade, wenn es das Angeln indirekt so sehr einschränkt und den Fischen zusätzlich noch nahrhafte Futtertiere entzieht. Ausrotten können wird man die invasiven Krebse doch sowieso nicht mehr: Wenn kaum noch welche gefangen werden, macht sich doch keiner mehr die Mühe mit den Reusen, dann sind aber immer noch mehr als genug Krebse vorhanden, dass die Population in ein/zwei Jahren wieder explodiert.


Ich bin gestern beim Sport wirklich rein zufällig an einer Stelle unseres Bachs vorbeigekommen, die ich bisher noch gar nicht kannte. Als neben mir diese breite, renaturierte Kurve eines größeren Bachs auftauchte, war ich im ersten Moment total perplex, weil ich da gar nicht mit gerechnet hatte. Brauchte auch einen Moment zu realisieren, dass das unser Bach ist.  Habe dann aber ein/zwei wirklich tolle Stellen gefunden, schön lange, tiefe Strecken - heißt mindestens 50cm tief auf 10m Strecke, das findet man an dem Bach auf Strecke eigentlich nicht. Paar Büsche am Rand, am Ende ein überhängender Baum und leicht angestautes Wasser. Wenn da nicht mindestens ein paar schöne Döbel stehen, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Das ist die mit Abstand beste fürs Trotting geeignete Stelle, die ich an meinen Gewässern bisher gefunden habe, da muss ich dringend bald mal mit der Rute hin.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85  - hoffentlich findest Du die Zeit fürs Trotting an der neu gefundenen Stelle! 

@Racklinger  - schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat mit einem Fang, aber es war wohl dennoch ein erholsamer Angeltag.

@rutilus69 - der Kanal sieht schon richtig gut aus, finde ich. Petri zu den Kanal-Fischen und zum Esox!

@dawurzelsepp - Du hast es ja ordentlich krachen lassen - sattes Petri heil zu Deiner Strecke. Viel Erfolg am Altarm!


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nach einem langen Wochenende mit viel frischer Luft melde ich mich auch mal wieder
> Am Freitag habe ich eine kleine Rundreise zu einigen Angelstellen gemacht. An meinem Lieblingsteich macht sich leider immer noch der sehr niedrige Wasserstand bemerkbar. Da fehlt locker noch ein knapper halber Meter
> Am Altarm steht das Kraut noch so hoch, dass ein vernünftiges Angeln kaum möglich ist.
> Am Kanal konnte ich dann ein paar kleine Brassen und Micro - Barsche die Welt oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche zeigen.
> Anhang anzeigen 331954
> 
> Am Sonnabend war dann Arbeitseinsatz an dem von uns betreuten See angesagt. Viel Müll einsammeln und ein paar Angelstellen freischneiden.
> 
> Sonntag musste ich dann Mal die neue Wathose testen. Dicht ist sie und die Geduld, bei dem nasskalten Wetter durchzuhalten, hat sich dann auch bezahlt gemacht. Ein schöner 75er Schnabeldöbel hat sich dann noch meinen Spinner geschnappt
> 
> Euch allen ein ganz dickes Petri Heil


Petri,ein cooles Bild.


----------



## TobBok

@Tobias85 - ja es ist schon ein wenig schade. gut, in dem flüsschen ist angeln ohnehin relativ kompliziert. man muss da schon relativ schwere montagen anbieten oder oberflächennah angeln um überhaupt eine chance zu haben. aber wie gesagt - ich mach die regeln nicht. und wenn man dort ein wenig fußmarsch macht, findet man sicherlich noch die eine oder andere stelle , die nicht mit reusen maltretiert wurde. Aber was soll ich sagen. 
Ich mache die Regeln nicht und es gibt hier gott sei dank noch genügend andere Altarme (davon haben wir ja tatsächlich extrem viele) die ükeliges beheimaten. 
@dawurzelsepp - Gratz zu den Karpfen.
@rutilus69 - wunderschöne bilder. und herzlichen glückstrumpf zu den fängen. 

ich werde jetzt auch jeden moment hier wieder ein paar Bilder hochladen. nicht von fängen, aber die bilder sehen einfach nur sehr gut aus.


----------



## TobBok

Hier die kurze Zusammenfassung des Tages:

Diesmal hab ich am Celler Hafen eine andere Stelle abgefischt. Dort stellte sich ein kleines Rotauge mit etwa 15 cm ein auf Mais und beim Spinnfischen nebenbei knallte mir ein kleiner Barsch in den Forellenblinker. Das wars dort heute.
Dann hab ich mich noch für 60 Minuten an den Spot, den ihr unten sehen könnt, begeben.
Es gab einen kräftigen Biss auf die einfache Durchlaufmontage, aber alle Anschläge gingen leer aus.. Die Montage am Tiroler Hölzl wurde mir immer nur abgelutscht, ohne das es verwertbare Bisse gab.

Aber ich muss sagen...das Bild ist mir gut gelungen


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Es gab einen kräftigen Biss auf die einfache Durchlaufmontage, aber alle Anschläge gingen leer aus.. Die Montage am Tiroler Hölzl wurde mir immer nur abgelutscht, ohne das es verwertbare Bisse gab.


Vorfach zu lang?


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Vorfach zu lang?


Ich bin schon auf 50 cm runter am Tiroler Hölzl. Ich kanns mir auch nicht anders sinnig erklären. Außer der Mais ist jeweils beim Auswurf irgendwo verloren gegangen. Oder der Haken war als 6er Haken war zu groß gewählt.
An der anderen Rute (Durchlaufmontage) hatte es ja gut gerumpelt, da war ich aber nicht fix genug den Anschlag zu setzen. Dort hatte ich wieder die 60er Vorfächer verbaut.


----------



## Andal

Ja manchmal klappt es halt auch einfach nicht.


----------



## TobBok

Ja. Wie gesagt. Am Hafen hats ja zwei Fische gegeben. Einen Ükel und einen Stachelritter.
Ist wie's ist. Hauptsache ich bin mal wieder rausgekommen.


----------



## Hering 58

TobBok schrieb:


> Hier die kurze Zusammenfassung des Tages:
> 
> Diesmal hab ich am Celler Hafen eine andere Stelle abgefischt. Dort stellte sich ein kleines Rotauge mit etwa 15 cm ein auf Mais und beim Spinnfischen nebenbei knallte mir ein kleiner Barsch in den Forellenblinker. Das wars dort heute.
> Dann hab ich mich noch für 60 Minuten an den Spot, den ihr unten sehen könnt, begeben.
> Es gab einen kräftigen Biss auf die einfache Durchlaufmontage, aber alle Anschläge gingen leer aus.. Die Montage am Tiroler Hölzl wurde mir immer nur abgelutscht, ohne das es verwertbare Bisse gab.
> 
> Aber ich muss sagen...das Bild ist mir gut gelungen
> Anhang anzeigen 331972


Petri, coole Fotos.


----------



## geomas

@TobBok - Petri und ja, das Foto ist schön geworden (Großmutter sagte immer „Schief ist Englisch und Englisch ist modern”).

Ich angele ja relativ viel mit Mais und dies meistens mit 12/14er Haken für 2 Körner und 14/16er für ein Korn Dosenmais. 
Gerne auch Mais am Haar mit 14-18er Haken.


----------



## Andal

Dagegen ist harcore Spinnfischen eine passive Methode......


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Gerne auch Mais am Haar mit 14-18er Haken.


Dosenmais ans Haar ???


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dosenmais ans Haar ???


Da gibt es ja auch  die besseren, etwas kernigeren Sorten, als den ganz billigen vom Discounter. Oder, noch besser, die vakuumierten Grill-Maiskolben aus der Gemüseabteilung.


----------



## daci7

Hallo, 
mein Name ist David und ich bin süchtig.
Ich habe es schon wieder getan.
Heute kam ein Paket aus GB mit neuem Stoff. 






Achja ... und basteln tuh ich auch noch in den wenigen freien Minuten - das ist mein couchplatz.





Da sach ich aber die Tage mal was zu. Zu den Ruten übrigens auch, hab grad wenig Zeit. Soviel nur: fürn fuffi hab ich schon deutlich schlechtere Ruten in der Hand gehabt!
Groetjes


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Name ist David und ich bin süchtig.



Hallo David. Schön das du in unserer Gruppe bist und für dein Coming Out.


----------



## geomas

Haha, hi, David! 

Schöne Ruten - Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club. Welche Beringung hast Du gewählt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

...


daci7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Name ist David und ich bin süchtig.
> Ich habe es schon wieder getan.
> Heute kam ein Paket aus GB mit neuem Stoff.
> Anhang anzeigen 331984
> 
> 
> Achja ... und basteln tuh ich auch noch in den wenigen freien Minuten - das ist mein couchplatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331985
> 
> Da sach ich aber die Tage mal was zu. Zu den Ruten übrigens auch, hab grad wenig Zeit. Soviel nur: fürn fuffi hab ich schon deutlich schlechtere Ruten in der Hand gehabt!
> Groetjes




Super.
Bin gespannt auf die Einschätzung zu den Ruten.


PS. Ich bin wohl ebenfalls richtig hier in der Gruppe. Hab da auch was aus England im Zulauf....


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja auch  die besseren, etwas kernigeren Sorten, als den ganz billigen vom Discounter. Oder, noch besser, die vakuumierten Grill-Maiskolben aus der Gemüseabteilung.


Ich kenne keinen Dosenmais den ich ans Haar machen könnte. 
Alles zu weich und auch teuer. 
Also nichts mit dem billig Schund. 
Hartmais einweichen, kochen und dann ist gut 
Ist aber m.e. nichts für z.b Plötze


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Dosenmais den ich ans Haar machen könnte.
> Alles zu weich und auch teuer.
> Also nichts mit dem billig Schund.
> Hartmais einweichen, kochen und dann ist gut
> Ist aber m.e. nichts für z.b Plötze


Also die von der Hausmarke "Rewe" halten gut und dann gibts ja im Angelladen noch den von "Cukk".


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Also die von der Hausmarke "Rewe" halten gut und dann gibts ja im Angelladen noch den von "Cukk".


Für die Haarmontage m.e. zu weich. 
Kann und soll aber jeder so machen wie er mag


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dosenmais ans Haar ???



Klar! 
Am liebsten mit Quickstops/Pushstops. Ein Korn oder mehrere Körner Dosenmais (den billigen vom Discounter).




18er Haken und 1 Maiskorn - hier noch auf der Quickstop-Nadel

Gerade an Gewässern mit vielen Rotfedern verringert dies die Gefahr des Köderdiebstahls. 
Habe früher ein normales Haar und „Cornstops” genommen, aber die Quickstops sind viel praktischer. 

Was auch sehr gut funktioniert ist die Haarmontage mit Pellet-Gummis („Bait-Bands”...), die langgezogen werden, das Maiskorn rauf, durch die Spannung hält das Latexgummi das Korn fest (kann bei Bedarf ein Video verlinken).

Definitiv ernsthaft probierten werde ich auch die Bait-Anchors:





Hab von den Greys-Dingern etliche billig abgestaubt. Sind praktisch, Tulip wird demnächst auch daran probiert.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Für die Haarmontage m.e. zu weich.
> Kann und soll aber jeder so machen wie er mag


Nimm das Futter aus der Dose und gib Gummi ans Haar. Wenn der Fisch es merkt, ist es eh zu spät.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Super.
> Bin gespannt auf die Einschätzung zu den Ruten.
> 
> 
> PS. Ich bin wohl ebenfalls richtig hier in der Gruppe. Hab da auch was aus England im Zulauf....



Haha, steht zufällig „Maver Match” drauf? Die Spitzenprodukte von denen sind ja (zumindest preislich) sehr dicht an den höherwertigen Preston/Drennan-Sachen dran.
MAP ist übrigens auch ne interessante Firma - die haben sehr viel spezialisiertes Friedfisch-Zeugs.
Bin gespannt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, steht zufällig „*Maver Match”* drauf? Die Spitzenprodukte von denen sind ja (zumindest preislich) sehr dicht an den höherwertigen Preston/Drennan-Sachen dran.
> MAP ist übrigens auch ne interessante Firma - die haben sehr viel spezialisiertes Friedfisch-Zeugs.
> Bin gespannt!




Nein nix Maver diesmal. 

Sonik steht drauf.....


----------



## geomas

^ Na da bin ich aber gespannt. „Karpfenkram” ist ja nicht so meins, aber Du wirst da schon was interessantes rausgepickt haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Na da bin ich aber gespannt. „Karpfenkram” ist ja nicht so meins, aber Du wirst da schon was interessantes rausgepickt haben.




Nee nix Karpfen.
Neue Döbelgrundruten:
2 x die 1,75lbs. Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen, selbst wenn ich die Transportlänge eigentlich nicht mag. 
https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/sonik-specialist-barbel-rod


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für den Preis gibbet hier nur eine:
https://www.angelhaack.de/marken/so.../7516/sonik-specialist-barbel-rod-12ft-1.75lb


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für den Preis gibbet hier nur eine:
> https://www.angelhaack.de/marken/so.../7516/sonik-specialist-barbel-rod-12ft-1.75lb



Ja, und man zahlt noch Versandkosten. AD ist schon ein sehr interessanter Laden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, und man zahlt noch Versandkosten. AD ist schon ein sehr interessanter Laden.



Da hat es 6,99 Versand gekostet aber geht ja trotzdem noch.


----------



## geomas

^ bei AD hast Du Versandkosten gezahlt?


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, hi, David!
> 
> Schöne Ruten - Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club. Welche Beringung hast Du gewählt?



 Stand Off Guides. Die Rute soll ja vorwiegend als Posenrute für Zander dienen - und dafür passt die ziemlich sicher, soviel kann ich schon sagen.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Dosenmais den ich ans Haar machen könnte.
> Alles zu weich und auch teuer.
> Also nichts mit dem billig Schund.
> Hartmais einweichen, kochen und dann ist gut
> Ist aber m.e. nichts für z.b Plötze



Dosenmais am Haar funktioniert einwandfrei. Sogar als Maiskette auf Karpfen - dann aber ab und an kontrollieren. Hartmais kommt mMn leider nicht an die Attraktivität von den Zuckerkörnern ran, egal wie der gepimpt wird. Und sein wir mal ehrlich - teuer ist ja wohl relativ. Je nach Gewässer brauche ich für einen angeltripp ne vierteldose (im Stillwasser) bis hin zu zwei Dosen (am Rhein). Da kann ich mir sogar den Biomais für Leisten s.u..
Bzw verraucht ich bei jedem Trip mehr Geld als ich für Mais ausgebe 



Andal schrieb:


> Also die von der Hausmarke "Rewe" halten gut und dann gibts ja im Angelladen noch den von "Cukk".


Der Biomais ausm Glas von Kaufland funktioniert auch einwandfrei- sind auch viele große und vor allem ganze Körner mit drin.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^ bei AD hast Du Versandkosten gezahlt?




Jupp. Bei anglingdirect(siehe link oben)
6,99

Direkt in der paypal Abwicklung musste man die Verdandart auswählen.
Nichts war nicht möglich, sondern nur 6,99 wurde akzeptiert.


Vielleicht wegen der Länge?


----------



## geomas

Also bei anglingdirect.de wird mir angezeigt „*KOSTENLOSER VERSAND* bei Bestellungen über €35.” . Und bei 2 von den Soniks warst Du doch drüber, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Also bei anglingdirect.de wird mir angezeigt „*KOSTENLOSER VERSAND* bei Bestellungen über €35.” . Und bei 2 von den Soniks warst Du doch drüber, oder?



JUpp aber musste in der paypal Abwicklung 6,99 Versand auswählen, wie ich schon schrieb.


----------



## geomas

Hmm, ^ war bei mir nie so.


Tja, am Mittwoch hab ich vormittags bis zum frühen Nachmittag Zeit - ab an nen Teich oder zum Fluß?
Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Der Teich auf der Pferdekoppel reizt mich gerade, da würde dann auch die Mitchell Quartz von Heinz zum Einsatz kommen.
Muß mal sehen...


----------



## TobBok

Ich zieh einfach ganz simpel den Mais direkt auf den Haken. Bis dato hat sich da keine Problematik angebahnt.
Anfüttern tu ich im stehenden Wasser kaum etwas.
2 Hände von dem weichen Mais reichen in der Regel aus, um die Fische an den Spot zu bekommen.
Im Anschluss jeweils eine halbe Hand um die Fische dort zu halten.
In der Regel bin ich momentan am Ehesten nach Rotaugen auf der Suche, ich muss also gar nicht größer werden oder den Köder ändern.
Ich habe einen Tiefkühlbeutel begonnen, indem momentan die ausgenommenen Plötzen landen.

Bei uns im Angelverein gibt es dort eine Sondersituation. Wir haben tatsächlich mit 3 maßigen Weißfischen (Döbel 25 cm, Brassen/Güster 30 cm, Rotauge/Rotfeder 20 cm) momentan eine recht geringe Menge an Ükelianern die man mitnehmen darf, weil in unseren Gewässern über lange Zeit viele Weißfische in Mengen gefangen wurden, die nicht mehr feierlich sind. Dazu darf man dann noch 3 untermaßige Weißfische als KöFi entnehmen. Das wars.

Das jeweilige Angelevent dauert deshalb auch nie ewig. Wenns richtig, richtig gut läuft und der Spot gut angenommen wird, ist man nach 45 Minuten fertig mit den Weißfischen. Die verbrauchte Ködermenge hält sich deshalb schon von ganz alleine (und damit auch die Kosten) niedrig.
Dann hab ich immer Rotwürmer dabei und bau die Sachen Richtung Barsch um. Die gibts in der Aller in den letzten Jahren zuhauf auch in guten Größen über 25 cm.


Off-topic: 
Wenn man ein leichtes schleifendes Geräusch aus ner Stationärrolle wahrnimmt, ist das ein Zeichen, dass man das Gerät neu fetten muss, oder ist das auf Dauer normal?
Ich bin leider noch nicht  drauf gekommen, woher dieses Geräusch in der Rolle kommt.
Ich vermute mal das Schnurlaufröllchen.
Sie ist jetzt seit Anfang August an der UL-Rute im Einsatz.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bla bla entnahmen bla bla uninteressant bla bla


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, am Mittwoch hab ich vormittags bis zum frühen Nachmittag Zeit - ab an nen Teich oder zum Fluß?
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Der Teich auf der Pferdekoppel reizt mich gerade, da würde dann auch die Mitchell Quartz von Heinz zum Einsatz kommen.
> Muß mal sehen...



Bald wird es kalt - ich würd mir ein Gewässer raussuchen, an dem im Spätherbst/Winter nicht mehr soviel geht und die letzten "warmen" Tage dort nochmal ausnutzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Dosenmais am Haar funktioniert einwandfrei. Sogar als Maiskette auf Karpfen - dann aber ab und an kontrollieren. Hartmais kommt mMn leider nicht an die Attraktivität von den Zuckerkörnern ran, egal wie der gepimpt wird. Und sein wir mal ehrlich - teuer ist ja wohl relativ. Je nach Gewässer brauche ich für einen angeltripp ne vierteldose (im Stillwasser) bis hin zu zwei Dosen (am Rhein). Da kann ich mir sogar den Biomais für Leisten s.u..


Deswegen kaufe ich bonduelle, verhältnismäßig ganze und große Körner (wobei Mais bei mir seit jeher ein notköder ist, irgendwie werden wir nicht warm), und das obwohl ich meinen PB Plötz (38cm) und meine _Nemesis _damit gefangen bzw fast gefangen habe


> Bzw verraucht ich bei jedem Trip mehr Geld als ich für Mais ausgebe
> .


Wenn es danach ginge könnte ich locker 2 L Maden und eine Dose Tulip pro Ansitz wegkloppen und wäre immernoch im Plus


----------



## geomas

^  ähhh, Du rauchst aber schon noch Tabak oder bevorzugst Du alternative Gewächse???

War nur Spaß, der gequälte Humor eines nicht-mehr-Rauchers.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Stand Off Guides. Die Rute soll ja vorwiegend als Posenrute für Zander dienen - und dafür passt die ziemlich sicher, soviel kann ich schon sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dosenmais am Haar funktioniert einwandfrei. Sogar als Maiskette auf Karpfen - dann aber ab und an kontrollieren. Hartmais kommt mMn leider nicht an die Attraktivität von den Zuckerkörnern ran, egal wie der gepimpt wird. Und sein wir mal ehrlich - teuer ist ja wohl relativ. Je nach Gewässer brauche ich für einen angeltripp ne vierteldose (im Stillwasser) bis hin zu zwei Dosen (am Rhein). Da kann ich mir sogar den Biomais für Leisten s.u..
> Bzw verraucht ich bei jedem Trip mehr Geld als ich für Mais ausgebe
> 
> 
> Der Biomais ausm Glas von Kaufland funktioniert auch einwandfrei- sind auch viele große und vor allem ganze Körner mit drin.


Bei den geringen Mengen, die man für die Köder benötigt, kann man auch das teure und in kleinen Mengen erhältliche Bio-Zeug kaufen.


----------



## geomas

So, ich bin heute Abend der Frage nachgegangen, ob die Korkposen von Askari auch schwimmen tun.

Kurze Antwort: ja!

Lange Antwort: ja - und konkreter: 2 versuchsweise ausgesuchte 1g-Posen und ein 2g-Modell trugen problemlos 0,25g weniger als die angegebene Tragkraft (also 0,75g+ „x” bzw. 1,75g+ „x”) und haben damit genug Spielraum fürs Feintuning. Bin absolut zufrieden damit.













PS: eine 3g-Pose war mit 2,75g schon am Limit. Dennoch okay für mich.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bald wird es kalt - ich würd mir ein Gewässer raussuchen, an dem im Spätherbst/Winter nicht mehr soviel geht und die letzten "warmen" Tage dort nochmal ausnutzen.



Das ist natürlich ein solides Argument. Pro Stillwasser in meinem Fall. Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^  ähhh, Du rauchst aber schon noch Tabak oder bevorzugst Du alternative Gewächse???
> 
> War nur Spaß, der gequälte Humor eines nicht-mehr-Rauchers.


Ich rauche eigentlich nur beim angeln. Und abends in der Scheune. So lange ich sie noch habe.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein solides Argument. Pro Stillwasser in meinem Fall. Danke!



Dann schonmal viel Erfolg für Mittwoch. Ich bin übrigens ein bisschen neidisch, dass du so einen sexy Messzylinder dein eigen nennen darfst. Ich glaube, so einen besorg ich mir irgendwann auch noch mal.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann schonmal viel Erfolg für Mittwoch. Ich bin übrigens ein bisschen neidisch, dass du so einen sexy Messzylinder dein eigen nennen darfst. Ich glaube, so einen besorg ich mir irgendwann auch noch mal.


Das du als Ükelchemiker keinen hast spricht nicht für deine Qualifikationen, Freundchen!


----------



## geomas

Danke! Der Meßzylinder ist aus meinem Fotolabor. Hab diverse Bechergläser und so'n Zeugs. 
Den schlanken Zylinder gabs mal irgendwo als Restposten (DDR-Ware). Ich hantiere gerne mit Glas im Labor, auch wenn hier und da Plastik praktischer ist.


----------



## Andal

Irgendwann haben mir die Kumpels ein 3,5 Ltr. Weissbierglas mit eingarviertem River Shannon geschenkt. Weil Bier aber in solch großen Behältnissen überhaupt nicht schmeckt, ist das mein Lotglas geworden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwann haben mir die Kumpels ein 3,5 Ltr. Weissbierglas mit eingarviertem River Shannon geschenkt. Weil Bier aber in solch großen Behältnissen überhaupt nicht schmeckt, ist das mein Lotglas geworden.


Alles eine Frage der Trinkgeschwindigkeit (und der Einschenktechnik, nützt ja nicht wenn alles verschalt bis das Glas voll ist.


geomas schrieb:


> Definitiv ernsthaft probierten werde ich auch die Bait-Anchors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab von den Greys-Dingern etliche billig abgestaubt. Sind praktisch, Tulip wird demnächst auch daran probiert.


Hab mir solche en gros bei Ali geholt und @Minimax eine Stange geschenkt. Aber merkwürdigerweise nicht zum ausprobieren gekommen, aber bisher in Ermangelung an Haarfischerei nicht benutzt 


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4yVHvWBZp

Was mir neben der geringeren Anzahl an 'Armen' auffällt ist, dass 'meine' quickstopnadeltauglich sind - wo ich sie mir so angucke könnte man sie evtl auf einen Haken ziehen um Tulip und Teig besser anködern zu können. Hmmmm... muss mal gucken wo ich sie hingeschludert habe (seit ich in China bestelle habe ich ein wenig die Kontrolle über mein Terminaltackle verloren)


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee nix Karpfen.
> Neue Döbelgrundruten:
> 2 x die 1,75lbs. Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen, selbst wenn ich die Transportlänge eigentlich nicht mag.
> https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/sonik-specialist-barbel-rod


Schönes Teil - aber hätten da 1,5lbs oder gar 1,25lbs nicht vollends gereicht? So richtig Barbengefahr hast du bei dir ja auch nicht und ich hätte gedacht, die knapp 80- 90gr WG bei 1,5lbs würden bei dir schicken?


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - die Bait Anchors hab ich bislang nur direkt „gehakt” benutzt. Das hat mir nicht so richtig gefallen. 
Deshalb werd ichs mal mit den Dingern an nem superkurzen Haar probieren. 






Hier hatte ich den Anchor mit der Schere gestutzt.


----------



## Andal

Weissbier ist eh ned so mein Fall und aus solchen Töpfen schon gar nicht. Lieber ein schönes Helles aus dem Maurerflaschl.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Weissbier ist eh ned so mein Fall und aus solchen Töpfen schon gar nicht. Lieber ein schönes Helles aus dem Maurerflaschl.


Ich muss sagen - so sehr wie ich die Süddeutsche (und da vor allem fränggische) Brauereitradition schätze - so wenig mag ich das klassische Helle, schmeckt für mich meist wie ein Pils ohne cojones. Fast alles andere (außer Rauchbier, pfui deibel) gerne oft und viel


----------



## Andal

...bloss mit einem Bierflaschel Posen ausloten geht ganz schlecht!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen - so sehr wie ich die Süddeutsche (und da vor allem fränggische) Brauereitradition schätze - so wenig mag ich das klassische Helle, schmeckt für mich meist wie ein Pils ohne cojones. Fast alles andere (außer Rauchbier, pfui deibel) gerne oft und viel


Ja Gott sei Dank haben wir alle einen anderen Geschmack. Ich seh grad was über Nordkorea. Da müssten wir alle den gleichen Schepps lieben, wenn wir überhaupt ein Bier bekämen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ja Gott sei Dank haben wir alle einen anderen Geschmack. Ich seh grad was über Nordkorea. Da müssten wir alle den gleichen Schepps lieben, wenn wir überhaupt ein Bier bekämen!


Da kämen mir meine osteuropäischen Gene zu gute - wenn etwas stärke enthält kann man auch Schnaps brennen!


----------



## Andal

Dann werst eingsperrt und kommst ins Lager. Lieber so, wie bei uns!!!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das du als Ükelchemiker keinen hast spricht nicht für deine Qualifikationen, Freundchen!



Um dir zu erklären, was die Welt im Innersten zusammen hält, brauch ich keine eigenen Laborgeräte...


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> *Um dir zu erklären, was die Welt im Innersten zusammen hält*, brauch ich keine eigenen Laborgeräte...


Das ist eindeutig die sämige Kantinensoße - die pappt alles zusammen. Und zusammen mit einem Tütenpüree hält das auch den ärgsten Belastungen stand!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Um dir zu erklären, was die Welt im Innersten zusammen hält, brauch ich keine eigenen Laborgeräte...


Nein, aber ein Flipchart- und nach Möglichkeit eine Auswahl an Handpuppen


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, vor allem die Trotting-Fraktion: Ende der Woche oder nächste Woche werd ich wohl den neu entdeckten Spot am Bach in Angriff nehmen. Ich rechne mit Wassertemperaturen kapp über 10 Grad und möchte erstmal nicht gezielt auf Döbel, sondern auf alles, um die Fischvielfalt dort möglichst in ihrer Gänze erfassen zu können. Welchen Köder/Loose feed würdet ihr wählen? Klassisch Maden, lieber liquidized bread und breadpunsch oder doch ganz was anderes?


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein Flipchart- und nach Möglichkeit eine Auswahl an Handpuppen



Die müsste ich erst nähen...dann belassen wir es lieber bei Andals viel sympathischeren Antwort.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Um dir zu erklären, *was die Welt im Innersten zusammen hält*, brauch ich keine eigenen Laborgeräte...



Stolze Worte, aber hüte Dich vor Pudeln!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, vor allem die Trotting-Fraktion: Ende der Woche oder nächste Woche werd ich wohl den neu entdeckten Spot am Bach in Angriff nehmen. Ich rechne mit Wassertemperaturen kapp über 10 Grad und möchte erstmal nicht gezielt auf Döbel, sondern auf alles, um die Fischvielfalt dort möglichst in ihrer Gänze erfassen zu können. Welchen Köder/Loose feed würdet ihr wählen? Klassisch Maden, lieber liquidized bread und breadpunsch oder doch ganz was anderes?



Keine einfachen Bedingungen- kühle Temperaturen und sinkend, kleiner Bach. flach, vmtl. klar und unbekannte Stelle : AUf so einer Erkundungsmission würde ich es nie wagen, reichlich Maden als Hauptköder und dezentes Loosefeed zu hause zu lassen, und dann max. 1 Ködersorte mehr, idealerweise was größeres, Dose Würmer vllt oder so, damit man sich nicht verzettelt mit seiner Köderapotheke an neuem Platz.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, vor allem die Trotting-Fraktion: Ende der Woche oder nächste Woche werd ich wohl den neu entdeckten Spot am Bach in Angriff nehmen. Ich rechne mit Wassertemperaturen kapp über 10 Grad und möchte erstmal nicht gezielt auf Döbel, sondern auf alles, um die Fischvielfalt dort möglichst in ihrer Gänze erfassen zu können. Welchen Köder/Loose feed würdet ihr wählen? Klassisch Maden, lieber liquidized bread und breadpunsch oder doch ganz was anderes?


Maden und lose Maden füttern. Darauf geht dir alles gerne.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, vor allem die Trotting-Fraktion: Ende der Woche oder nächste Woche werd ich wohl den neu entdeckten Spot am Bach in Angriff nehmen. Ich rechne mit Wassertemperaturen kapp über 10 Grad und möchte erstmal nicht gezielt auf Döbel, sondern auf alles, um die Fischvielfalt dort möglichst in ihrer Gänze erfassen zu können. Welchen Köder/Loose feed würdet ihr wählen? Klassisch Maden, lieber liquidized bread und breadpunsch oder doch ganz was anderes?







Aber LB ist natürlich einen Versuch wert. Aber ich würde mir Brot für die kältere zeit aufhebem


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Um dir zu erklären, *was die Welt im Innersten zusammen hält*, brauch ich keine eigenen Laborgeräte...



Ich dachte, das wäre *Van den Eynde Secret *(hab heute gerade ein Video mit Nick Larkin gesehen und diesen Eindruck gewonnen).


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das wäre *Van den Eynde Secret *(hab heute gerade ein Video mit Nick Larkin gesehen und diesen Eindruck gewonnen).


Brata, Haferflocken und Erdbeermamalad.... richtig anfeuchten und mit Gewalt in den Futterkorb zimmern. Das kommt dann der sämigen Kantinensoße und dem Kartoffelbrei aus der Tüte sehr nahe - da reicht dann eine Füllung für ein halbes Jahr Fischen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Brata, Haferflocken und Erdbeermamalad.... richtig anfeuchten und mit Gewalt in den Futterkorb zimmern. Das kommt dann der sämigen Kantinensoße und dem Kartoffelbrei aus der Tüte sehr nahe - da reicht dann eine Füllung für ein halbes Jahr Fischen.



Du hast den Vanillezucker vergessen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast den Vanillezucker vergessen


Man nimmt ja auch Puddingpulver!!!11elf


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast den Vanillezucker vergessen


Der ist doch schon reichlich im Billigmamalad..... die ja sonst kaum einen Geschmack hätte.


----------



## Andal

Jedenfalls muss das abbinden, wie

https://www.racofix.com/de-de/produkte/produktdetails/fliesen-und-natursteinkleber/multi-flexkleber/


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der ist doch schon reichlich im Billigmamalad..... die ja sonst kaum einen Geschmack hätte.



Ja, aber bei der Mamalad hätt ich die Befürchtung, dass sie die Bindung zerstört- und wie Du ja richtig sagst, sollte so ne ordentliche Korbfüllung ja auch mindestens eine Saison halten


----------



## Andal

Merkt ihr was? Wir ersinnen hier gerade das all-season-artificiall-groundbait.... einmal ansetzen und fürs Leben haben!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Merkt ihr was? Wir ersinnen hier gerade das all-season-artificiall-groundbait.... einmal ansetzen und fürs Leben haben!


In einer Linie mit Zwergenbrot... und ersinnen tun wir gar nix, wenn ich an meine ersten selbstgepanschten Mischungen denke...um damit einen Fisch zu fangen müsstest du ohne mit dem Futterball treffen um ihn dann einzukeschern wenn er auftreibt


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Merkt ihr was? Wir ersinnen hier gerade das all-season-artificiall-groundbait.... einmal ansetzen und fürs Leben haben!



Das erinnert mich an die käseüberbackenen Steine für Barben, hatten wir ja auch schon öfter. Aber man könnte ja mal Flachbleie oder Futterkörbschen überbacken. Oder halt mit Saugfähigem Material -Schaumstoff, Aquarienfilter- zurechtgeschnitten füllen, und dann bei jedem Wurf immer ein paar Tröpfchen Superstinky aufs Schwämmchen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt: Ich bin inzwischen für alles ausser Loosefeed zu faul und indifferent.


----------



## Andal

Aus so einem Geblödel heraus haben wir mal vor vielen Jahren im Blinker-Forum die fiktive Marke "Karion" mit sensationellen Produkten erschaffen. Nach ein paar Tagen hat das die halbe Community geglaubt und unsere PN Postfächer quollen über von Nachfragen, wo es den geilen Stoff zu kaufen gäbe...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die käseüberbackenen Steine für Barben, hatten wir ja auch schon öfter. Aber man könnte ja mal Flachbleie oder Futterkörbschen überbacken. Oder halt mit Saugfähigem Material -Schaumstoff, Aquarienfilter- zurechtgeschnitten füllen, und dann bei jedem Wurf immer ein paar Tröpfchen Superstinky aufs Schwämmchen.


Oder man nimmt einen Packung geflügelleber und mixt sie mit Mais samt Flüssigkeit schön durch, klebt beim Madenkorb ein paar Löcher zu und füllt das Ding dann mit der Pampe. Soll beim Mariani prima geklappt haben. Wo schreibt der eigentlich seit die am Haken platt ist?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aus so einem Geblödel heraus haben wir mal vor vielen Jahren im Blinker-Forum die fiktive Marke "Karion" mit sensationellen Produkten erschaffen. Nach ein paar Tagen hat das die halbe Community geglaubt und unsere PN Postfächer quollen über von Nachfragen, wo es den geilen Stoff zu kaufen gäbe...



Hast Du da mal nen link zu nem Shop?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In einer Linie mit Zwergenbrot... und ersinnen tun wir gar nix, wenn ich an meine ersten selbstgepanschten Mischungen denke...um damit einen Fisch zu fangen müsstest du ohne mit dem Futterball treffen um ihn dann einzukeschern wenn er auftreibt





Minimax schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die käseüberbackenen Steine für Barben, hatten wir ja auch schon öfter. Aber man könnte ja mal Flachbleie oder Futterkörbschen überbacken. Oder halt mit Saugfähigem Material -Schaumstoff, Aquarienfilter- zurechtgeschnitten füllen, und dann bei jedem Wurf immer ein paar Tröpfchen Superstinky aufs Schwämmchen.
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt: Ich bin inzwischen für alles ausser Loosefeed zu faul und indifferent.


Ich habs schon mit Tampons in Futterkörben probiert. Die kleinen Sauger quellen ja mit Flüssigkeiten auf... so auch mit Dips und flüssigen Aromen. Super Idee - aber völlig wirkungslos.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hast Du da mal nen link zu nem Shop?


https://www.google.com/search?q=kar.....69i57j0l5.4175j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habs schon mit Tampons in Futterkörben probiert. Die kleinen Sauger quellen ja mit Flüssigkeiten auf... so auch mit Dips und flüssigen Aromen. Super Idee - aber völlig wirkungslos.



So meinte ich ja auch. Das sind alles so Tüfteleien... Ich hab mal tatsächlich diesen Aquarienschaum gekauft, den musste man zuschneiden, aufs Sargblei kleben und in den Madentopf legen, damit die Reinkrabbeln, und dann langsam freigegeben werden- es endete alles total horrormäßig, ineffektiv und eklig.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> So meinte ich ja auch. Das sind alles so Tüfteleien... Ich hab mal tatsächlich diesen Aquarienschaum gekauft, den musste man zuschneiden, aufs Sargblei kleben und in den Madentopf legen, damit die Reinkrabbeln, und dann langsam freigegeben werden- es endete alles total horrormäßig, ineffektiv und eklig.


Ach.... du auch? Die Maden waren am Ende überall, nur nicht am Spot.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt einen Packung geflügelleber und mixt sie mit Mais samt Flüssigkeit schön durch, klebt beim Madenkorb ein paar Löcher zu und füllt das Ding dann mit der Pampe. Soll beim Mariani prima geklappt haben. Wo schreibt der eigentlich seit die am Haken platt ist?


Ich hab zuletzt was in der F&F von ihm gelesen, ist aber auch schon wieder 4 oder 5 Monate her.
Ich fand die Idee mit der Pampe (im Winter) zu fischen, auch ganz charmant. Es ist bei zwei erfolglosen Versuchen geblieben.


----------



## rutilus69

Danke Jungs, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wozu der Kantinenfraß gut ist


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schönes Teil - aber hätten da 1,5lbs oder gar 1,25lbs nicht vollends gereicht? So richtig Barbengefahr hast du bei dir ja auch nicht und ich hätte gedacht, die knapp 80- 90gr WG bei 1,5lbs würden bei dir schicken?



Hier gibt es Döbel - groß wie Barben!

1,5lb hätten mir wohl auch gereicht, gab es nur nicht zu dem Preis und allgemein hab ich lieber Reserven als zu wenig Bumms.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier gibt es Döbel - groß wie Barben!
> 
> 1,5lb hätten mir wohl auch gereicht, gab es nur nicht zu dem Preis und allgemein hab ich lieber Reserven als zu wenig Bumms.


Ach dann zeig mal deinen 80er Döbel ^^
Ansonsten DAS Argument aller grobangler genannt - dem kann ich folgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach dann zeig mal deinen 80er Döbel ^^



Hab Geduld junger Padawan!


----------



## phirania

Ach dann zeig mal deinen 80er Döbel ^^
Mit einem guten Bügelbrett und etwas geduld könnte das klappen.....


----------



## Tobias85

Moin Jungs,

jetzt verwirrt ihr mich mit eurer Vielzahl an Vorschlägen. Nehm ich jetzt lieber Maden, Maden oder doch lieber Maden?  Naja, ich denke, ich probier es mal mit Maden...danke Jungs! 



Minimax schrieb:


> Keine einfachen Bedingungen- kühle Temperaturen und sinkend, kleiner Bach. flach, vmtl. klar und unbekannte Stelle



Richtig klar ist es zum Glück nicht, ich hab in der Dämmerung mit meiner Mini-Flaglicht-LED-Leuchte auf den Grund geleuchtet, konnte den aber nur erahnen, so trübe war das Wasser glücklicherweise. Muss ja auch nicht noch schwieriger werden als ohnehin schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Ach dann zeig mal *deinen 80er* Döbel ^^



Welchen?

Meinen 80er Dödel zeig ich nicht. 

Dickköppe bis 70cm gibt es hier sicher, ob mehr muss man sehen.


----------



## phirania

Nee lass mal...
Kopfkino aus...
Ich meinte eigendlich die Geschuppten Gesellen.
Hier bei mir in der Werse sich schon Döbel um die 68 cm gefangen worden.
Leider kommt man nur sehr schwer an die Großen ran.
Mein PB liegt bei 58 cm.
Wollte ich dies Jahr eigendlich noch toppen.
Aber etwas Zeit ist ja noch..


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welchen?
> 
> Meinen 80er Dödel zeig ich nicht.
> 
> Dickköppe bis 70cm gibt es hier sicher, ob mehr muss man sehen.


Hier wurde ein 74er (!) Beim Spinnfischen gefangen (also so viel wert wie ein chublette, #isso) (Foto lag vor sonst hätte ich es nicht geglaubt), wenn der mir an den Haken geht hänge ich die Döbelei an den Nagel, dann kann nichts mehr kommen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier wurde ein 74er (!) Beim Spinnfischen gefangen (also so viel wert wie ein chublette, #isso) (Foto lag vor sonst hätte ich es nicht geglaubt), wenn der mir an den Haken geht hänge ich die Döbelei an den Nagel, dann kann nichts mehr kommen




Jaja, sag ich doch......die werden ähnlich groß wie Barben.

Ne Barbelrod ist nicht zuviel für n fetten Dickkopp.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jaja, sag ich doch......die werden ähnlich groß wie Barben.
> 
> Ne Barbelrod ist nicht zuviel für n fetten Dickkopp.



Die Größe ist weniger das Problem als die Kampfkraft ^^ da ist die Barbe schon eindeutig vorne - aber solo riesig ist der Unterschied natürlich nicht.

Btw lächelt mich ständig die 0,75lbs darent Valley Rute an.... argh... 

Mein Name ist Alex und ich habe ein Tackleproblem


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bekommt man von anglingdirekt ne mail wenn die Ware versandt wurde?


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Alex und ich habe ein Tackleproblem



@Kochtopf : Mein Name ist Alex und ich habe ein Tacklewahn. Entspricht das nicht eher der Wahrheit mein Freund?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine Herren, kann es sein das der Ükelaner von heute einen Feiertagskaufrausch erlegen ist. Pin oder Nichtpin, das ist hier die Frage??? Und wenn ich mir in der kleinen Bucht  dann die Ruten von Tricast, Hardy, Drennan, Shimano, Century, North Western, Nash, Sportex und andere anschaue, dann frage ich mich wo soll das enden. Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bekommt man von anglingdirekt ne mail wenn die Ware versandt wurde?


Offiziell ja, tatsächlich nein, du bekommst sie auf Nachfrage, kannst aber über dein Kundenkonto die Lieferung nachverfolgen.

@Tricast die Diagnose soll mein Arzt stellen (aber es ist in den letzten zwei Jahren Ükelei deutlich schlimmer geworden) wobei ich im Vergleich hier relativ wenig Ruten kaufe


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder Werse...


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bekommt man von anglingdirekt ne mail wenn die Ware versandt wurde?



...zuletzt hab ich keine Mail bekommen. Ich logge mich ein und kann dann (etwas umständlich) die Lieferung tracken.



@phirania  - sieht gut aus, die Werse. Viel Erfolg und genieß das traumhafte Herbstwetter!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Werse...
> Anhang anzeigen 331991


Viel Spaß und Glück. Genieße das schöne Herbstwetter!


----------



## phirania

Kraniche ohne ende unterwegs


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Offiziell ja, tatsächlich nein,





geomas schrieb:


> ...zuletzt hab ich keine Mail bekommen. Ich logge mich ein und kann dann (etwas umständlich) die Lieferung tracken.



Mit welchem Paketdienst versenden die?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit welchem Paketdienst versenden die?



Parcelforce, die Auslieferung hier hat GLS übernommen.

edit: https://www.parcelforce.com/track-trace  - die Paketnummer steht irgendwo bei AD (man muß sich einloggen).

PPS: meine AD-Bestellung vom sehr späten Sonntag-Abend ist jetzt schon außerhalb des UK.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super. Danke dir!

Hab se schon. Hat mir gerade so'n Chatbot verraten als ich auf der Seite war. 

Die Sendung hat bereits das "Königreich" verlassen.


----------



## daci7

Hab mal die neuen Stöcker mit Röllchen verpaart. Die Rollen sind Shimano Super GT-RC in der Größe 4000. Das passt mMn super zum Zanderfischen. Könnte fast noch ne Nummer kleiner sein aber gut, die Röllchen waren halt noch da.




Die Ruten sind keine Wabbelstöcke, biegen sich aber schon ganz gut durch unter Belastung - eher ins parabolische würd ich meinen, so wie ich es mag. 
Die Stöcker sind ganz schön leicht und filigran  dazu - kleine Ringe und ein Hauch von einem korkgriff tun ihr übriges. 
Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist ok. Für 50 Euro meine ich sogar sehr gut. Durch den relativ kurzen und dünnen korkgriff (mäßiger Qualität, also der kork) wird die Rute schon extrem kopflastig, was mich stören würde wenn ich die Ruten aktiv fischen wollen würde. Will ich ja aber nicht, von daher druff geschissen.
Die Ringwicklungen und die Lackierung sind absolut zufriedenstellend.
Das beigefügte Stofffuteral ist dafür absolut unbrauchbar. Ist aber kein Manko würde ich meinen, die beiliegenden stifftüten sind ja in 90% der Fälle unbrauchbar. Mal abgesehen von drennan Ruten vielleicht

(Vorzeitiges) Fazit: ich bin ja kein Verfechter der "wenige Ruten, dafür aber dann das Beste vom Besten"-Taktik wie sie hier manche fahren was ich auch durchaus verstehen kann. 
Gut, Ruten die man aktiv fischt und die wirklich "Leistung" bringen müssen mal außen vor.
Ich angel so vielseitig und will mir alle Möglichkeiten offen lassen, dass ich einfach extrem viel Material brauche und auch fische. Da ich aber gleichzeitig kein Millionario bin muss ich bei meinem Gerödel besonders auf P/L achten. Das heißt ich fische Arbeitsgerät, bei dem ich zwar auf Qualität achte, aber eben nicht ganz oben ins Regal greife (mit wenigen Ausnahmen bei denen es mMn nicht anders geht). Somit fische ich normalerweise Ruten aus dem Bereich von 50 bis 150 Tacken, gerne auch gebraucht für weniger gekauft. Diese Stöcker hier bewegen sich also am unteren Limit von dem ich behaupten würde es wäre möglich gut fischbare Werkzeuge dafür zu erstehen. Und ich denke genau das habe ich getroffen- die Ruten versprechen meine Angelei absolut zufriedenstellend erfüllen zu können und dabei auch noch Spaß zu machen.
Ich habe schon für weitaus mehr Geld weitaus weniger Qualität bekommen und freue mich das Pärchen mal auf Glasaugen auszuführen.
Leider seh ich in naher Zukunft kein angelfenster auf mich zukommen ... naja, wird schon!
Groetjes


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Beschreibung.

Wenn du mal damit los warst würde mich das machbare Wurfgewicht noch interessieren.


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Leider seh ich in naher Zukunft kein angelfenster auf mich zukommen



Wunderschöner Bericht, schöne passende Combo, und für Passivfischen sind die Rollen doch optimal. Ich hoffe das du bald ans Wasser kommst den nichts ist schlimmer als was Neues nicht zu probieren können.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke @daci7 , eines der besten Tacklereviews im Ükel überhaupt


----------



## phirania

Feierabend für heute...


----------



## phirania

Fisch gab's heute nicht..
Aber dafür gab's Fischburger aus dem TK.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kann ja nicht immer klappen.

Hauptsache es hat geschmeckt.


----------



## geomas

Danke @daci7  für Deine Einschätzung der Darent Valley-Ruten!

Vieles davon kann ich so von meiner Darent Valley bestätigen (gute-sehr gute Qualität für den Preis, Futteral wird nicht lange halten). 
Naturgemäß ist meine kurze 8ft-Rute besser, was die Balance angeht, jedenfalls empfinde ich das so.
Optisch finde ich die Darent-Valley-Peitschen auch recht ansprechend (aber nicht 100% mein Geschmack).
Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg auf der Suche nach einem Zeitfenster und dann beim „Pietschen”.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich die Darent-Valley-Peitschen auch recht ansprechend (aber nicht 100% mein Geschmack).



Was gefällt dir nicht daran?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir nicht daran?



Die sehr kurzen Vordergriffe mag ich optisch nicht. Die Farbgebung/Beschriftung paßt gut zum Rutentyp. Der Glanzlack ist eher naja.
Also richtig klassische Ruten sind (optisch) eher mein Ding.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> ...zuletzt hab ich keine Mail bekommen. Ich logge mich ein und kann dann (etwas umständlich) die Lieferung tracken.
> 
> 
> 
> @phirania  - sieht gut aus, die Werse. Viel Erfolg und genieß das traumhafte Herbstwetter!



Heute war das Wetter noch einigermaßen.
Ab morgen gehts mit den Temperaturen in den Keller.
Dann ist für mich erstmal Pause.
Nicht gut für meine Lunge.


----------



## geomas

@phirania  - Naja, auch wenn es angelmäßig nicht so lief heute war es wohl ein schöner Herbsttag am Wasser.

Bei uns ist es (nachts) jetzt schon relativ kalt. Am Wochenende soll es noch mal wärmer werden, aber in Kombination mit Regen.
Da ziehst mich dann morgen ans Wasser: lieber blauer Himmel als trübe, Regen und dafür ein paar Grad mehr. 
Auch wenn es Fischfang-technisch wohl eher kontraproduktiv ist.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Btw lächelt mich ständig die 0,75lbs darent Valley Rute an.... argh...



Geht mir ebenso. Irgendwie hängt die mir dank @geomas jetzt ständig im Kopf.


----------



## geomas

^  gerne geschehen! 
Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her finde ich die Darent-Valley-Ruten durch die Bank spannend. 
Bin aber bereits gut versorgt mit guten 2teiligen Ruten von etwa 0,75 - 1,5 lbs und 11/12ft Länge.
Die 8ft Specialist Quiver hingegen - naja, also ich bereue den Kauf in keinster Weise...


----------



## phirania

Egal wie alt,angeln geht immer:


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Ükelbrüder, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,

mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch Die Mitteilung machen, das heute gegen 13:30 meine liebe, gute Acolyte das letzte Opfer gebracht hat und am Wasser nach Zielfischdrill im ersten Segment 20 cm über Hülse gebrochen ist, gebrochen bin nun auch ich.
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,
> 
> mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch Die Mitteilung machen, das heute gegen 13:30 meine liebe, gute Acolyte das letzte Opfer gebracht hat und am Wasser nach Zielfischdrill im ersten Segment 20 cm über Hülse gebrochen ist, gebrochen bin nun auch ich.
> Euer
> Minimax


Dann mal mein Beileid - Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,
> 
> mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch Die Mitteilung machen, das heute gegen 13:30 meine liebe, gute Acolyte das letzte Opfer gebracht hat und am Wasser nach Zielfischdrill im ersten Segment 20 cm über Hülse gebrochen ist, gebrochen bin nun auch ich.
> Euer
> Minimax


Neeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin....  

*ed*
Jetzt müssten Glöckchen passen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl, lieber Minimax. Die traurige Nachricht ereilt mich, als mir meine Acolyte gerade Fisch auf Fisch bringt. Ich leide mit Dir, diese wunderbaren Ruten, wirklich schade.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Minimax, auch aus dem mittelhohen Norden viel Kraft in dieser schweren Stunde


----------



## Racklinger

Halte Sie in Ehren @Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

In stiller Anteilnahme leiden wir mit dir, doch solltest du doch versuchen, sie vielleicht als Feederrute auferstehen zu lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mein Beileid @Minimax .

Immer schwer wenn eine vertraute, liebgewonnene Rute in die ewigen Fischgründe geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei Rute fällt mir ein dass heute meine Ruten von angling direct angekommen sind.

Und was sol ich sagen....erste Bestellung da und gleich Ärger!

Eine der beiden Ruten ist offensichtlich gebraucht(dreckig, keine Folie mehr dran) und hat eine defekte Ringwicklung.

Die obere:
	

		
			
		

		
	











Also hab ich gleich mal einen paypal Fall eröffnet und harre nun der Dinge....


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,
> 
> mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch Die Mitteilung machen, das heute gegen 13:30 meine liebe, gute Acolyte das letzte Opfer gebracht hat und am Wasser nach Zielfischdrill im ersten Segment 20 cm über Hülse gebrochen ist, gebrochen bin nun auch ich.
> Euer
> Minimax


Meine tiefe Anteilnahme! Aber auch so ein herber Verlust ist immer eine Chance auf etwas Neues!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Rute fällt mir ein dass heute meine Ruten von angling direct angekommen sind.
> 
> Und was sol ich sagen....erste Bestellung da und gleich Ärger!
> 
> Eine der beiden Ruten ist offensichtlich gebraucht(dreckig, keine Folie mehr dran) und hat eine defekte Ringwicklung.
> 
> Die obere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332063
> Anhang anzeigen 332064
> 
> 
> 
> Also hab ich gleich mal einen paypal Fall eröffnet und harre nun der Dinge....


"Etwas gerbraucht" ist doch sehr höflich formuliert. Der Stecken ist ja böse abgerockt. Das alleine würde mich schon mehr erzürnen, als die lose Wickelung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> "Etwas gerbraucht" ist doch sehr höflich formuliert. Der Stecken ist ja böse abgerockt. Das alleine würde mich schon mehr erzürnen, als die lose Wickelung!



Jo, echt ein Unding.
Sowas ist mir noch gar nirgendwo passiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Rute fällt mir ein dass heute meine Ruten von angling direct angekommen sind.
> 
> Und was sol ich sagen....erste Bestellung da und gleich Ärger!
> 
> Eine der beiden Ruten ist offensichtlich gebraucht(dreckig, keine Folie mehr dran) und hat eine defekte Ringwicklung.
> 
> Die obere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332063
> Anhang anzeigen 332064
> 
> 
> 
> Also hab ich gleich mal einen paypal Fall eröffnet und harre nun der Dinge....



What the fuck? Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen oder gelesen! Entweder hasst dich bei AD jemand im Lager oder du hast bei einer Rückführung kaputter Ware die falsche Rute ins Paket geworfen bekommen.

Echt heftig! (ich kann das gar nicht glauben  )


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo, echt ein Unding.
> Sowas ist mir noch gar nirgendwo passiert.


Die spekulieren halt auf die Rücktransportkosten, auf die dann enorm lange Dauer des Austausches und das du einknickst. Ich war kurz davor, bei denen auch zu bestellen. Das verkneife ich mir aber jetzt bis ans Ende aller Tage!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Die spekulieren halt auf die Rücktransportkosten, auf die dann enorm lange Dauer des Austausches und das du einknickst. Ich war kurz davor, bei denen auch zu bestellen. Das verkneife ich mir aber jetzt bis ans Ende aller Tage!



Ach, ich glaube kaum, dass die diese Rute absichtlich eingepackt haben...das wird einfach ne Verwechslung sein. Mail mit Fotos schicken und gut ist. Und nur wegen einem einzelnen Missgeschick würd ich den Laden nicht generell meiden. Zumal die Rücksendekosten in dem Fall (weil defekte Ware) ja sowieso der Verkäufer trägt - falls der Professore die überhaupt auf den Weg schicken soll. Ich hatte mal ne Spinnrute mit beschädigter/abgesplitterter Ringeinlage (aber aus Deutschland) und da wurde mir einfach nur ein neues Spitzensegment geschickt, das kaputte durfte ich behalten. Ich denke, hier wird das nicht viel anders sein, die werden bestimmt nicht das kaputte dreckige Ding auf eigene Kosten reimportieren wollen.

(pikanterweise hab ich das mit der wirklich scharfen Kante in der Ringeinlage übrigens erst gemerkt, NACHDEM ich grade mit 30cm meinen PB-Barsch an geflochtener Schnur gefangen hatte - die Schnur war da schon beschädigt.)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich habe denen im paypal Fall vorgschlagen mir einfach das Geld für diese Rute zu erstatten.Also die Hälfte vom Kaufpreis.

Wenn sie wollen dass ich sie zurückschicke, gehen beide zurück und das war es dann mit dem Laden für mich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ne Spinnrute mit beschädigter/abgesplitterter Ringeinlage (aber aus Deutschland) und da wurde mir einfach nur ein neues Spitzensegment geschickt, das kaputte durfte ich behalten. Ich denke, hier wird das nicht viel anders sein, die werden bestimmt nicht das kaputte dreckige Ding auf eigene Kosten reimportieren wollen.)




Das waren die beiden letzten Ruten ihrer Art dort. Jetzt ist diese ausverkauft.
Wenn se trotzdem noch Ersatz haben umso besser.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaube kaum, dass die diese Rute absichtlich eingepackt haben...das wird einfach ne Verwechslung sein. Mail mit Fotos schicken und gut ist. Und nur wegen einem einzelnen Missgeschick würd ich den Laden nicht generell meiden. Zumal die Rücksendekosten in dem Fall (weil defekte Ware) ja sowieso der Verkäufer trägt - falls der Professore die überhaupt auf den Weg schicken soll. Ich hatte mal ne Spinnrute mit beschädigter/abgesplitterter Ringeinlage (aber aus Deutschland) und da wurde mir einfach nur ein neues Spitzensegment geschickt, das kaputte durfte ich behalten. Ich denke, hier wird das nicht viel anders sein, die werden bestimmt nicht das kaputte dreckige Ding auf eigene Kosten reimportieren wollen.
> 
> (pikanterweise hab ich das mit der wirklich scharfen Kante in der Ringeinlage übrigens erst gemerkt, NACHDEM ich grade mit 30cm meinen PB-Barsch an geflochtener Schnur gefangen hatte - die Schnur war da schon beschädigt.)


Das darf jeder halten, wie er möchte. Für mich sind da die Würfel gefallen. Zum Glück mal, ohne selber das Lehrgeld zu entrichten.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Das darf jeder halten, wie er möchte. Für mich sind da die Würfel gefallen. Zum Glück mal, ohne selber das Lehrgeld zu entrichten.



Das will ich dir auch gar nicht ausreden, wenn dein Vertrauen weg ist, dann macht es auch keinen Sinn da was zu bestellen. Ich werfe nur allgemein in den Raum, dass in jedem Onlineshop irgendwann mal irgendwie Probleme auftauchen, egal ob man das jetzt mitbekommt oder nicht. Wenn man jetzt bei alle Shops, wo irgendjemand irgendwann mal irgendein größeres Problem hatte, nicht mehr bestellt, dann kann man letzten Endes gar nicht mehr im Internet einkaufen.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,
> 
> mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch Die Mitteilung machen, das heute gegen 13:30 meine liebe, gute Acolyte das letzte Opfer gebracht hat und am Wasser nach Zielfischdrill im ersten Segment 20 cm über Hülse gebrochen ist, gebrochen bin nun auch ich.
> Euer
> Minimax


Susanne und ich können Deinen Schmerz verstehen wenn man eine geliebte Rute verliert. Wenn wir in der schweren Stunde etwas für Dich tun können, lass es uns wissen.

Deine Freunde Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das will ich dir auch gar nicht ausreden, wenn dein Vertrauen weg ist, dann macht es auch keinen Sinn da was zu bestellen. Ich werfe nur allgemein in den Raum, dass in jedem Onlineshop irgendwann mal irgendwie Probleme auftauchen, egal ob man das jetzt mitbekommt oder nicht. Wenn man jetzt bei alle Shops, wo irgendjemand irgendwann mal irgendein größeres Problem hatte, nicht mehr bestellt, dann kann man letzten Endes gar nicht mehr im Internet einkaufen.



Wir sind ja auch nicht vor verdeckten Mängeln an der Ware im stationären Handel gefeilt. Da ist schon mal ein Apfel in der Kiste begraben unter seinen Brüdern vergammelt, deswegen verteufle ich den Supermarkt ja auch nicht. Ich habe massenhaft Kleidung verkauft, da gabs auch Probleme mit Naht und Knopf, was auf den ersten Blick nicht erkenntlich war. Umtauschen oder Geld zurück und fertig ab. Beim Prof. seiner Bestellung ist es natürlich sehr ärgerlich, weil ein Blinder gesehen hätte, das die Rute wahrscheinlich älter ist, als der zustellende Postbote. Darf nicht passieren, wo Menschen sind, gibt es aber eben auf Fehler.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das will ich dir auch gar nicht ausreden, wenn dein Vertrauen weg ist, dann macht es auch keinen Sinn da was zu bestellen. Ich werfe nur allgemein in den Raum, dass in jedem Onlineshop irgendwann mal irgendwie Probleme auftauchen, egal ob man das jetzt mitbekommt oder nicht. Wenn man jetzt bei alle Shops, wo irgendjemand irgendwann mal irgendein größeres Problem hatte, nicht mehr bestellt, dann kann man letzten Endes gar nicht mehr im Internet einkaufen.


Der Laden erinnert mich auch zu sehr an Zesox. Riesen Tamtam und dann von heute auf gleich wieder futsch und weg von der Bühne.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der Laden erinnert mich auch zu sehr an Zesox. Riesen Tamtam und dann von heute auf gleich wieder futsch und weg von der Bühne.


Dafür sind sie allein schon in UK zu groß. Finde es gut, dass sie expandieren aber der Prof hat echt ins Klo gegriffen, da freut man sich aufs Stöckchen und dann so was.
Ich  meine mit Friedfischens habe ich ja seinerzeit recht... interessante Erfahrungen gemacht, aber dennoch werde ich wieder da bestellen, weil für einen Teil der Probleme eben wirklich der logist verantwortlich war, weil man sonst in D kaum Orte findet wo man als Drennanfanboy auf seine Kosten kommt und weil die telefonische Beratung von Andreas der Hammer ist. Deswegen empfinde ich den Laden als erhaltenswert, aber sollte sich sowas wiederholen könnte es auch sein, dass ich den Sachverhalt anders bewerte

Fehler passieren aber mit Transparenz und einer kleinen Entschädigung gebe ich gerne eine zweite Chance. Wenn der Händler mauert und generell recht gesäßig daher kommt eher nicht


----------



## daci7

Oha! Was muss ich hier lesen?
Erstmal ein herzliches Beileid an Mr. Minimus Maximus. Das schmerzt schon sehr eine geliebte Rute zu verlieren. Besonders wenn man so ein eingespieltes Team war. Ich trauere mit dir ein Freund! War die Rute denn angedetscht oder sonstwie vorgeschädigt?

Und el Professore: das kommt schon arg komisch, wenn ausgerechnet die letzte Rute ihrer Art in einem Laden so runter gerockt ist ... riecht förmlich nach Verzweiflungsakt seitens Verkäufer da mehr online verkauft wurde als tatsächlich auf Lager war ... trotzdem würde ich erstmal die Reaktion des Ladens abwarten bevor ich allen die Grundeln an den Haken wünsche!
Mal abwarten was da noch kommt.
Grüße


----------



## Andal

Na ich bleibe da lieber bei meinem eher altbackenen Kaufverhalten, was Ruten angeht. Beim Kauf genau hinsehen, also in einen Laden spazieren, mutet mir immer noch besser an, als hin- und herzuschicken und zu debattieren. 

Aber das es ein dermaßen zusammengefotzter Stock überhaupt bis in den Versand geschafft hat, ist sowohl starker Tobak, als auch kein Ehrenabzeichen für die Firma. Ich habe Ruten, die sind über 30 Jahre alt und die sehen nicht so verwahrlost aus!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,
> 
> mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch Die Mitteilung machen, das heute gegen 13:30 meine liebe, gute Acolyte das letzte Opfer gebracht hat und am Wasser nach Zielfischdrill im ersten Segment 20 cm über Hülse gebrochen ist, gebrochen bin nun auch ich.
> Euer
> Minimax


Mein herzliches Beileid!!!!


----------



## rutilus69

Wegen der Rute würde ich auch nicht gleich den ganzen Shop verteufeln. Fehler passieren nun mal. Einen guten Shop erkennt man dann daran, wie er mit so einem Fall umgeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Und el Professore: das kommt schon arg komisch, wenn ausgerechnet die letzte Rute ihrer Art in einem Laden so runter gerockt ist ... riecht förmlich nach Verzweiflungsakt seitens Verkäufer da mehr online verkauft wurde als tatsächlich auf Lager war ... trotzdem würde ich erstmal die Reaktion des Ladens abwarten bevor ich allen die Grundeln an den Haken wünsche!
> Mal abwarten was da noch kommt.
> Grüße



Genau so mache ich das und halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Das Glück war noch nie meins.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau so mache ich das und halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> Das Glück war noch nie meins.


Ach komm, du hast doch *uns*

Und als ob du die großen Döbel durch *können* gefangen hättest  *duckundrenn*


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wegen der Rute würde ich auch nicht gleich den ganzen Shop verteufeln. Fehler passieren nun mal. Einen guten Shop erkennt man dann daran, wie er mit so einem Fall umgeht.


Eben. Wenn ein Kunde zwei neue(!) Ruten bestellt und rapido bezahlt, dann finde ich des nicht mehr entschuldbar, ihm einen solchen Besen zu schicken. Der Prof hat ja wohl nicht 50% Falschgeld abgedrückt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach komm, du hast doch *uns*
> 
> Und als ob du die großen Döbel durch *können* gefangen hättest  *duckundrenn*




Arsch! 

Aber danke für den Trost.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Eben. Wenn ein Kunde zwei neue(!) Ruten bestellt und rapido bezahlt, dann finde ich des nicht mehr entschuldbar, ihm einen solchen Besen zu schicken. Der Prof hat ja wohl nicht 50% Falschgeld abgedrückt.




Also nicht absichtlich jedenfalls. 
Was paypal genau für Scheine geschickt hat, entzieht sich aber meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme und Eure zahlreichen Kondolenzposts. Es geht schon besser. Hab gleich noch am Wasser Andreas angerufen, der hat mich sofort getröstet und sich des Falls angenommen, mit Glück könnte ein neues Spitzenteil in ner Woche oder so bei ihm sein- die Acolyte wird also wieder auferstehen. 

Das bringt mich zu der abgerockten "Neu"- Rute von @Professor Tinca : Absolut ärgerlicher Vorgang. Ich drück Dir die Daumen das das ohne viel Hin und Her über die Bühne geht- vermutlich hat das was damit zu tun, dass Deine die letzten beiden Exemplare waren. Würde aber noch nicht den Stab über dem Laden brechen.

Danach hab ich die Heritage an eine zufällig vorhandene Daiwa Tornado geschraubt- jetzt weiss ich mit welcher Rute ich garantiert niemals trotten werde. Gab aber noch einen Trostdöbel, dann war an der Stelle Schicht. Ich hab mir dann ein Beispiel an @Wuemmehunter (Petri Dir!) genommen, und habe an anderer Stelle mich an erstaunlich wütenden Güstern und Brassen schadlos gehalten,

tscha, so kann´s gehen,
hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

@Minimax, hab ich was verpasst 
Hier wird immer soviel geschrieben das hole ich abends nicht mehr auf


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,
> 
> mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch Die Mitteilung machen, das heute gegen 13:30 meine liebe, gute Acolyte das letzte Opfer gebracht hat und am Wasser nach Zielfischdrill im ersten Segment 20 cm über Hülse gebrochen ist, gebrochen bin nun auch ich.
> Euer
> Minimax



@feederbrassen : So, jetzt bist Du auch auf dem laufenden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Minimax, hab ich was verpasst
> Hier wird immer soviel geschrieben das hole ich abends nicht mehr auf




Ja, heut waren die Tacklegötter zornig mit dem fliegenden Ükelzirkus, hier mein Missgeschick, das aber doch wohl reparabel ist:





Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,
> 
> mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch Die Mitteilung machen, das heute gegen 13:30 meine liebe, gute Acolyte das letzte Opfer gebracht hat und am Wasser nach Zielfischdrill im ersten Segment 20 cm über Hülse gebrochen ist, gebrochen bin nun auch ich.
> Euer
> Minimax


EDIT: ah, Heinz hats schon geschrieben

Und dann hat der arme @Professor Tinca Pech mit einer Rutenbestellung gehabt, eine Rute eines Pärchens das ihm als Neuware zugeschickt wurde war ganz hässlich und abgerockt, sehr ärgerlich, eigentlich auch frech vom Shop.

hg
Minimax​


----------



## Tricast

Doppelpost


----------



## feederbrassen

Danke @Tricast 

@Minimax, das ist immer bitter . 
Schade drum.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch nicht vor verdeckten Mängeln an der Ware im stationären Handel gefeilt. Da ist schon mal ein Apfel in der Kiste begraben unter seinen Brüdern vergammelt, deswegen verteufle ich den Supermarkt ja auch nicht. Ich habe massenhaft Kleidung verkauft, da gabs auch Probleme mit Naht und Knopf, was auf den ersten Blick nicht erkenntlich war. Umtauschen oder Geld zurück und fertig ab. Beim Prof. seiner Bestellung ist es natürlich sehr ärgerlich, weil ein Blinder gesehen hätte, das die Rute wahrscheinlich älter ist, als der zustellende Postbote. Darf nicht passieren, wo Menschen sind, gibt es aber eben auf Fehler.


Da hat er recht der @Fantastic Fishing! Hab heute im Angelladen, den ich gelegentlich frequentiere, zwei Dosen Rotwürmer gekauft. Am Wasser mache ich die Dosen dann auf und drinnen sind jeweils ein gefrorener Klumpen Erde mit erfrorenen Würmern. Ja, natürlich hätte ich vorher reinschauen müssen, hab ich aber nicht ... weil ich mich darüber geärgert habe, dass der Laden keine Maden und ich Pinkies nehmen musste.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Und dann hat der arme @Professor Tinca Pech mit einer Rutenbestellung gehabt, eine Rute eines Pärchens das ihm als Neuware zugeschickt wurde war ganz hässlich und abgerockt, sehr ärgerlich, eigentlich auch frech vom Shop.
> 
> hg
> Minimax​


Eigentlich frech ist ja noch gelinde ausgedrückt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Und dann hat der arme @Professor Tinca Pech mit einer Rutenbestellung gehabt, eine Rute eines Pärchens das ihm als Neuware zugeschickt wurde war ganz hässlich und abgerockt, sehr ärgerlich, eigentlich auch frech vom Shop.​


Vermutlich dachten die, dass es einem Plumpsangelkraut nicht auffallen würde. Perfide!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vermutlich dachten die, dass es einem Plumpsangelkraut nicht auffallen würde. Perfide!


Enough for the fucking continent... genau deswegen können die mich auch gerne... whith stiff upperlip... aber nur reinigend.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vermutlich dachten die, dass es einem Plumpsangelkraut nicht auffallen würde. Perfide!


Wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.


----------



## Xianeli

Mein Beileid @Minimax bald kannst du wieder mit deiner geliebten Rute wie gewohnt ans Wasser 

AD = anglingdirect ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Xianeli schrieb:


> AD = anglingdirect ?




JUpp.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - pfff, also mein Mitgefühl ist Dir sicher. Was für ein Mist! 
Ein Glück, daß Rettung in Sicht ist (altmodisch guter Service, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe?).
Hoffentlich seid „Ihr” bald wieder komplett.


----------



## geomas

Lieber @Professor Tinca - Mensch, gleich noch so ne Hiobsbotschaft! Ärgerlich! 
Aber vermutlich ein Versehen, wie es jedem Menschen, jedem Händler geschehen kann.
Ich bin zu 100% sicher, daß die Sache in gutes Ende nimmt und drücke die Daumen.


----------



## geomas

So, auch meine dritte Lieferung von AD war perfekt - keine Fehler, alles prima.
Gab ne Menge Kleinkram heute: hübsche Stickfloat- und Avon-Posen von Advanta (AD-Eigenmarke?), ein sehr günstiges Set Fließwasserposen („River/Centrepin Float Set” - 10 Stück im Posenrohr für etwa 6,50€), zierliche Pole-Floats als Set von Middy und diverser anderer Kleinkram.


----------



## geomas

So, der Trip zu einem kleinen Teich auf dem Land heute war wenig erfolgreich, was die Angelei an sich betrifft, allerdings höchst erholsam.
Das Wetter war „bombig” - Sonne satt, da waren mir die Temperaturen absolut egal. Kaum Wind, kaum Lärm (Vogelgezwitscher hör ich gerne und gelegentliche Arbeitsgeräusche der Landwirte gehören zum Landleben dazu).






Pardon, nur ein Telefon-Foto

Die angebotenen Reste des mit Curry und Maisgries behandelten Tulips stießen auf lebhaft demonstriertes Interesse der Teichbewohner.
Dummerweise war meine Ausbeute unfaßbar schlecht. Es gab auch auf verschiedene Pellets schnell Bisse, aber auch hier ging fast jeder Anschlag ins Nirvana.
Ursache dafür könnte die Größe der Fische sein: ich bekam zwei Sub-Nano-Plötz zu Gesicht, die sich den Haken mit Unglück im Glück korrekt appliziert hatten.
Vermutlich war im Wasser Kleini-Halli-Galli.

Hab mit zwei Posenruten geangelt - eine konventionell, die andere als „Float-Ledger-Rute” montiert.
Hoffentlich kann ich weitere schöne Herbsttage dort verbringen und dann werd ich sicher besser fangen.

Direkt vorm Einpacken (hatte noch einen anstrengenden Termin am späteren Nachmittag) ging dann noch ein blasser Barsch von knapp 20cm auf 2 Würfelchen Curry-Tulip (korrekt gebissen).


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas ein schönes Fleckchen hast Du da zum angeln. Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hat er recht der @Fantastic Fishing! Hab heute im Angelladen, den ich gelegentlich frequentiere, zwei Dosen Rotwürmer gekauft. Am Wasser mache ich die Dosen dann auf und drinnen sind jeweils ein gefrorener Klumpen Erde mit erfrorenen Würmern. Ja, natürlich hätte ich vorher reinschauen müssen, hab ich aber nicht ... weil ich mich darüber geärgert habe, dass der Laden keine Maden und ich Pinkies nehmen musste.



Gefrorene Würmer wären mir immer noch lieber als halb verweste Maden, wie ich sie hier vor Ort bekomme. Wegen der Maden für Samstag werd ich entweder morgen noch extra nach NRW rüberfahren oder mir Freitag aus Hannover welche mitbringen, wobei mich das auch Minimum ne Stunde Zeit kosten wird.

@geomas: Petri zu den Quanten-Plötzen und dem kleinen Punk!


----------



## Papamopps

Ich wollte mit meinem 13jährigen noch mal am Rhein auf Barbe oder wenigstens Rotaugen oder so gehen... 
Aber neben echt blöder Strömung trotz gutem Wasserstand... gabs nur ein paar Grundeln und kalte Hände. 

Schade.


----------



## geomas

...„ein paar Grundeln und kalte Hände” sind doch immer noch viel besser als warme Hände auf der Fernsehcouch, oder? 
Herzliches Petri, @Papamopps !



So, ich werde noch mal schnell zum Fluß nebenan stiefeln, es wird gestippt. 
Reste vom Curry-Tulip und Maden, die diesen Namen kaum noch verdienen, werden unter die Fische gebracht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Maden, die diesen Namen kaum noch verdienen,



Ist ja auch eigentlich ein klassischer Ehrentitel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

So, ein Tag ist um seit ich den paypal bzgl. anglingdirect geöffnet habe und bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Regung von dem Laden.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So, ein Tag ist um seit ich den paypal bzgl. anglingdirect geöffnet habe und bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Regung von dem Laden.


Die werden sicher genug Ausreden finden... der nahende Brexit, das Klima, Feiertage, wo keine sind... u.s.w.u.s.f.! Bis der Knabe vom Continent aufgibt. Germany will surrender - das sitzen wir aus!


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> ...„ein paar Grundeln und kalte Hände” sind doch immer noch viel besser als warme Hände auf der Fernsehcouch, oder?
> Herzliches Petri, @Papamopps !
> .



Auf jeden Fall. 
Das Angeljahr begann am 3.1. bei Nieselregen in Köln auf Zander...mit Erfolg.
Mit einem 13 und 15 Jährigen...TOP!!!


----------



## geomas

Stippen fetzt.

Hab wie weiter oben angekündigt Köderreste unter die Fische gebracht. 
Für Curry-Tulip fanden sich keine Interessenten, aber die formschwachen Maden waren offenbar lecker genug für die Warnow-Fischis.
Hab mit 2 einfachen Teleskopstippen lang-lang geangelt. Eine Rute war die Curry-Test-Rute und eine der Askari-Korkposen sollte mir die Bisse signalisieren. 
Gab hier leider keine Bisse.

An der anderen Rute war eine der neuen „modernen” Stipp-Posen montiert. Hab es erst mit Castern probiert, die trafen heute aber nicht so den Geschmack der Fische.
Auf Made+Caster gab es schnell einen lütten Plötz. Auf Caster und 2 Maden dann deutlich mehr Widerstand an der 6m-Telestippe: es dauerte ne Weile, dann kam etwas Dunkles an die Wasseroberfläche. Also leider kein Monsterplötz. Aber immerhin ein schön dunkler Brachsen von 48cm. Es dauerte ne Weile, bis er im Kescher war - ich wollte angesichts des dünnen Vorfachs nix forcieren.

Dann war ne Weile Ruhe. Die ganz in der Nähe trainierenden Kanupolo-Spieler machten ne mächtige Welle. 
Als es denen zu kalt wurde, die Dämmerung einsetzte, gab es dann Biß auf Biß - lütte Plötz bis etwa 20cm und 2 Stammtisch-Wappentiere.

War ein schöner Nachmittag am Wasser.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So, ein Tag ist um seit ich den paypal bzgl. anglingdirect geöffnet habe und bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Regung von dem Laden.



Hast Du AD auch direkt angeschrieben? 
Ich fand den Kundenservice der britischen Händler immer zuvorkommend und schnell.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du AD auch direkt angeschrieben?
> Ich fand den Kundenservice der britischen Händler immer zuvorkommend und schnell.




Erstmal Petri Heil zum Dickbrassen, lieber @geomas !

Nein hab ich nicht.
Ich hielt paypal für den besseren Weg, da ich ja keinen account bei anglingdirect habe, sondern einfach per paypal Sofortabwicklung bezahlt habe.
Eine Mail bekommen sie ja auch von dort.


----------



## geomas

^ okay, ich drücke Dir die Daumen. 

Falls Du auch morgen nix von Paypal hörst, würde ich  an Deiner Stelle AD direkt anschreiben. 
Mein Englisch ist ja nicht so prall, aber bislang hat die Kommunikation mit britischen Händlern (und 1x auch Hersteller) bestens geklappt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^ okay, ich drücke Dir die Daumen.
> 
> Falls Du auch morgen nix von Paypal hörst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle AD direkt anschreiben.



Danke!
So mache ich das.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri Heil zum Duckbrassen, lieber @geomas !
> 
> Nein hab ich nicht.
> Ich hielt paypal für den besseren Weg, da ich ja keinen account bei anglingdirect habe, sondern einfach per paypal Sofortabwicklung bezahlt habe.
> Eine Mail bekommen sie ja auch von dort.


- ich glaube mit dem direkten Kontakt kommt man erstmal weiter, Sachverhalt schildern (deepl.com als Übersetzer ist Gold wert weil ganze Sätze gut übersetzt werden btw) und fragen ob man über den PayPal Käuferschutz gehen soll oder sich anderweitig einigen kann. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das sehr effektiv während der reine PP Käuferschutz mitunter länger braucht


----------



## feederbrassen

Sag mal lieber @geomas hab ich richtig gelesen. 
Mit zwei Stippruten gleichzeitig zu angeln?


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sag mal lieber @geomas hab ich richtig gelesen.
> Mit zwei Stippruten gleichzeitig zu angeln?



Hast richtig gelesen: zwei Stippruten waren im Einsatz, teilweise gleichzeitig (die Ruten abgelegt, nicht in der Hand).
Würde ich natürlich nie machen, wenn es richtig beißt. Zur Schlußphase (Dämmerung = Beißzeit heute) hab ich nur die „Madenrute” gefischt und die auch korrekt in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Hast richtig gelesen: zwei Stippruten waren im Einsatz, teilweise gleichzeitig (die Ruten abgelegt, nicht in der Hand).
> Würde ich natürlich nie machen, wenn es richtig beißt. Zur Schlußphase (Dämmerung = Beißzeit heute) hab ich nur die „Madenrute” gefischt und die auch korrekt in der Hand gehabt.


Du machst Sachen 
Wäre mir zu stressig, zwei lang lang gleichzeitig zu fischen.


----------



## rustaweli

Mein Bedauern an der Stelle noch @Minimax und für Dich @Professor Tinca hoffe ich auf baldige Klärung!
Bei mir läuft es irgendwie seit der Urlaubszeit nicht mehr. Gestern war ich kurz mit Tulip draußen, stationär angeboten. Irgendwie habe ich mich völlig verschätzt. Hatte an die 20Gramm an Grundblei dran, in Ufernähe. Reicht eigentlich völlig aus. Aber dieses Mal hatte ich einen Hänger nach dem Anderen. Sicher rollte sich das Blei stetig mit Haken fest. Entnervt gab ich dann irgendwann auf. Hatte keine schwereren Bleie dabei. Heute war ich dann mal(endlich) wieder UL-L mäßig unterwegs um eventuell meine geliebten Döbel zu lokalisieren. Aber auch hier Pustekuchen, obwohl ich ordentlich Strecke machte. Mit Spinner, Wobbler und kleinen GuFis. Sehr zum Leidwesen aller ging mir heute jedoch eine wunderschön gezeichnete 26er Bachforelle an einen sehr kleinen Spinner. Meine erste überhaupt an meinem Gewässer. Dann noch in der Schonzeit, tief geschluckt und der Drilling saß sowas von. Wenn mir dies öfter passiert, werde ich die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen und die Widerhaken andrücken. Traurig. Die Größe wundert mich jedoch etwas, da auch keine Besatzzeit ist. Naja, sei es drum.
Morgen geht es direkt nach Nachtschicht wieder raus, Dickköpfe lokalisieren. Sind wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.

Petri und wünsche Euch was!


----------



## Andal

Zwei Steine? Dem Blei eine rollunfreundliche Form verpassen?


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Zwei Steine? Dem Blei eine rollunfreundliche Form verpassen?



Der Gedanke kam mir heute auch kurz in den Sinn. Vielleicht falsche Form gehabt(Kugelblei frei auf Hauptschnur).


----------



## Andal

Ein Teller rollt natürlich weniger gut, als eine Kugel.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Teller rollt natürlich weniger gut, als eine Kugel.



 der war gut


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> der war gut


Schon mal gesehen, wenn eine Kugel umfällt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Schon mal gesehen, wenn eine Kugel umfällt?



Jupp:

https://tenor.com/view/ride-fat-woman-silly-gif-7944437


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp:
> 
> https://tenor.com/view/ride-fat-woman-silly-gif-7944437


Da rollt sie los


----------



## geomas

#madenwellness

Es laufen gerade Maden durchs Sieb. Was ist für die Krabbler im Kühlschrank die beste „Streu”?
Die Holzspäne, die ich gerade nutze, sind offenbar okay, aber nicht so richtig gut. Ich las von Weizenkleie, aber auch von Polenta.
Habt Ihr andere Vorschläge?

Und: gilt für Pinkies 1zu1, was für Maden gilt?


PS: Caster würde ich separieren - wie lagere ich diese am besten im Kühlschrank?


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Ich würde zur Lagerung weiterhin auf reichlich Späne setzen, und die Maden erst unmittalbar vor dem Angeln trennen und mit nicht Zuviel Maismehl
bepudern. Die Späne sollte man auch gelegentlich wechseln, wenn sie dunkel, feucht und stinkig geworden sind- sie lassen sich dann immer noch sehr gut trennen:
Alle feinen Mehle und aufweichbaren "Griese", Zerealien etc. tendieren bei längerem Madenjontakt zum Schmieren und siffen- dann lassen sich Maden und Substrat auch
nicht mehr gut trennen.
Nach dem ANgeln kann man überschüssiges Mehl wieder mit einem Küchensieb (lasst Euch bloss nicht dabei erwischen) von den überlebenden Maden trennen, und sie wieder ins Sägemehl geben (Aber getrennt von den anderen, weil nun, zumindest im Sommer, der Vercasterungsprozess getriggert ist.
Manche sagen, durch das Lagern im Sägemehl würden die Maden eine festere Haut, sozusagen wie eine Hornhaut durch die festen Späne kriegen und lehnen es ab- mir ist noch nie was in dieser Richtung aufgefallen, müsste ja auch nicht automatisch von Nachteil sein?
Wenn man keinen spezialisierten Sägemehl-Laden (z.B. "Späne Brunsmeyer") am Platz hat, kann man übrigens auch ein Beutelchen Räuchermehl ausm Angelladen holen, das reicht ne weile.

EDIT_Ojemine, entschuldige bitte, erstmal ein kräftiges Petri zur gestippten Brassen, und natürlich auch ein nachträgliches Petri @Papamopps zu den Grundeln unter schweren Bedingungen- dass aufwallende Wasser sieht fürchterlich aus- und @rustaweli zu der unfreiwilligen Forelle- gräm dich nicht, das passiert schon mal


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Heil Mad Dog @geomas für den Doppelkatanasamuraistylestippansitz!
Meine Maden lagere ich in derzeit in Couscous (eher semigeil), besser sind groundbait und Maisgries geeignet aber müssen IMHO öfter gewechselt werden, von Kleien habe ich auch gelesen, was günstig und leicht verfügbar ist.

Meine Pinkies habe ich bislang immer analog gehandhabt, aber ÖffÖff hat auf seinem Blog eine Liebeserklärung an die kleinen Maden veröffentlicht: https://www.16er-haken.de/pinkies-angeln/

*ed*
#caster
Separieren macht Sinn, entweder vakuumieren (gibt ja wiederverschliessbare Büggel) oder, so glaube ich und ohne Gewähr, in etwas Wasser geben, sonst verpuppen sie sich weiter.
Ich habe immer eingefroren, dann halten sie zwar schlechter am Haken aber ich habe, im Gegensatz zu @feederbrassen keine qualitativen Einbußen bzgl Geruch und fängigkeit erlebt

Apropos: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/caster-haltbar-machen.97484/


----------



## geomas

^ erstmal schnell danke für die Tipps - ich lese mir das in ner Stunde genauer durch.
Gab gerade ein kleines Malheur beim Sieben und ich bin aktuell auf allen Vieren mit der Maden-Jagd beschäftigt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen spezialisierten Sägemehl-Laden



Zooladen, Kleinnagerstreu.Und besser etwas mehr nehmen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gab gerade ein kleines Malheur beim Sieben und ich bin aktuell auf allen Vieren mit der Maden-Jagd beschäftigt.



In solchen Fällen sieht meine Pressemitteilung an die Missus ungefähr so aus:
"Liebste, halt, warte, steh nicht extra auf- kann ich Dir etwas aus der Küche bringen? Bei einem Routinetest während der Angelvorbereitungen kam es zu einer kleineren Unregelmäßigkeit hinsichtlich eines Behälters. Dies betrifft die Sparte Futtermittel wie Biskuitmehl, Lockstoffe wie Vanilleduft und Köder im weitesten Sinne. Ich habe bereits die Lage erfasst und bereinigt, brauche aber noch ein paar Minuten (ggf. Stunden/Tage) für die Nachbereitungen. Ich freue mich, Dir mitteilen zu können, das ich durch diese wertvolle Erfahrung in Zukunft meine Angelvorbereitungen noch wesentlich verbessern konnte, vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis." 

Goldene Regel für solche Mitteilungen: Unter keinen Umständen, niemals Worte wie "Fehlbetrag", "Brennstäbe" oder eben "Maden" verwenden


----------



## Papamopps

@geomas 
Danke. 
Das aufwallende Wasser ist die Strömungskante... an der ich die Barben suche.


----------



## Hecht100+

Also das ich meine Köder im Kellerkühlschrank deponiere, hat meine Holde so allmählig akzeptiert. Wenn ich damit natürlich in ihr heiligstes Refugium kommen würde und sie würde davon Wind bekommen,  Und wenn dann noch Maden im Spiel wären,  dürftet ihr meiner Gedenken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen sieht meine Pressemitteilung an die Missus ungefähr so aus:
> "Liebste, halt, warte, steh nicht extra auf- kann ich Dir etwas aus der Küche bringen? Bei einem Routinetest während der Angelvorbereitungen kam es zu einer kleineren Unregelmäßigkeit hinsichtlich eines Behälters. Dies betrifft die Sparte Futtermittel wie Biskuitmehl, Lockstoffe wie Vanilleduft und Köder im weitesten Sinne. Ich habe bereits die Lage erfasst und bereinigt, brauche aber noch ein paar Minuten (ggf. Stunden/Tage) für die Nachbereitungen. Ich freue mich, Dir mitteilen zu können, das ich durch diese wertvolle Erfahrung in Zukunft meine Angelvorbereitungen noch wesentlich verbessern konnte, vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis."
> 
> Goldene Regel für solche Mitteilungen: Unter keinen Umständen, niemals Worte wie "Fehlbetrag", "Brennstäbe" oder eben "Maden" verwenden


Da lob ich mir das Landleben und den Handsauger. "Boah seit der Bauer die Felder mit Gülle gedüngt hat/ die Stalltür offen hatte/die Miste neu aufgelegt hat haben wir soooo viele Fliegen"

Aber da unser @geomas iirc ein eigenes Höhlensystem bewohnt ist er niemanden Rechenschaft schuldig (schonmal über Maden als Schüttgut im Gemüsefach nachgedacht?)


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+   danke - das Zeugs, was ich gerade verwende, nennt sich „Exotenstreu” und erinnert an feine Buchenspäne. Es ist (aus dem Sack) hell und verfärbt sich in Richtung nußbraun (im Kühlschrank mit Maden).

@Minimax  - danke! Was ich noch nicht raus habe ist, wie ich die Maden am besten vom Streu/Substrat trenne. Wenn die Krabbler durch ein Sieb laufen, fällt das alte Streu mit durch die Maschen. Im Freien kräftig pusten wäre eine Methode, bei stärkerem Wind die Maden in eine Schale fallen lassen (der Wind weht alles leichte weg) eine andere - beides suboptimal.
Und generell: lieber mehrere flache Boxen oder besser eine tiefe, große Box für die gleiche Menge?
Und danke für die professionellen Hinweise in Sachen Krisenmanagement - die Situation ist bereinigt (Wie bezahl ich jetzt Winston Wolf?).

@Kochtopf - danke, ich lagere die Caster nach Möglichkeit in einer kleinen zweiten Dose. Bei FF werd ich mal wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ erstmal schnell danke für die Tipps - ich lese mir das in ner Stunde genauer durch.
> Gab gerade ein kleines Malheur beim Sieben und ich bin aktuell auf allen Vieren mit der Maden-Jagd beschäftigt.


Erinnert mich an das Spaceshuttle. Im Funkverher bemerkte jemand sehr zutreffend "...we have a serious problem!" - während sich der interplanetare Bausatz großzügig über dem Firmament verteilte und verglimmte. 

Nachteil bei den Maden. Die krabbeln nach der Landung noch davon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Um die Spreu vom Madenweizen zu trennen: portionsweise ins Sieb schütten und schütteln und dann in quasi einer Bewegung nach erfolgter Trennung auf den Behälter legen zum durchkrabbeln. Ganz ganz simpel @geomas  denn aktiv wegkrabbeln während sie rumgerüttelt werden können sie nicht


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wenn dann noch Maden im Spiel wären,  dürftet ihr meiner Gedenken.



"Maden" existieren überhaupt nicht, nie davon gehört. Es gibt nur "Köder". Und die Angelruten bewahre ich alle für nen Kumpel auf, ehrlich.

Natürlich durchschauen SIE uns immer, aber wenn wir angemessen rotwerdend und schwitzend uns in völlig hanebüchene Erklärungsversuche
verstricken, geniessen SIE es, weiden und laben sich daran wie an einer Grosspackung Mongscheri, und gehen der Sache selten auf den Grund.

Wenn Du SIE glücklich machen willst, setze nicht auf Liebe, Blumen oder Diamanten, mach einfach einen Fehler und versuche ihn unbeholfen und
Lausbubenhaft zu vertuschen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Eine Hochzeit so zu vertuschen wird schwer


----------



## Andal

...oder wenigstens die Methode des Jürgen von  der Lippe. Mann und Frau bewohnen getrennte Unterkünfte und besuchen sich nur, wenn nichts anderes dagegen steht.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> danke! Was ich noch nicht raus habe ist, wie ich die Maden am besten vom Streu/Substrat trenne. Wenn die Krabbler durch ein Sieb laufen, fällt das alte Streu mit durch die Maschen.




Und wenn du in einer Tischlerei mal nach Sägemehl oder Holzmehl nachfragst, dann bleiben die Maden im Sieb und das Mehl fällt durch, passendes Sieb vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Andal

# Maden

Mit dem "Kleinen Durchschlag" von Tupperware die Sägespäne wegrütteln, die Viecherl in die Dose und etwas Grundfutter dazu. Mehr Arbeit wird nicht investiert.


----------



## Minimax

@Minimax  - danke! Was ich noch nicht raus habe ist, wie ich die Maden am besten vom Streu/Substrat trenne. Wenn die Krabbler durch ein Sieb laufen, fällt das alte Streu mit durch die Maschen. Im Freien kräftig pusten wäre eine Methode, bei stärkerem Wind die Maden in eine Schale fallen lassen (der Wind weht alles leichte weg) eine andere - beides suboptimal.
Und generell: lieber mehrere flache Boxen oder besser eine tiefe, große Box für die gleiche Menge?
Und danke für die professionellen Hinweise in Sachen Krisenmanagement - die Situation ist bereinigt (Wie bezahl ich jetzt Winston Wolf?).
[/QUOTE]

Mr. Geomas, ich sehe sie sind auch ein Eichenmann. Guter Kaffee, übrigens.

Hier meine Spreu-Maden-Trenntechnik. Sicherlich gibt's bessere, aber für mich und meine Mengen (halber Liter max) geht's prima. Achtung, es gibt dabei ein
zeitliches Element- das muss zügig gehen.

1.) Ich habe eine große alte Plastiksalatschüssel, deren Mündungsdurchmesser einem Madensieb entspricht. Das lege ich darauf und stelle beides ins Spülbecken.
Daneben stelle ich eine grosse Greys-Madendose ohne Deckel.

2.) Die Maden-Sägemischung muss kalt sein, Kühlschrankkalt, so dass die Krabbler träge sind. Dann nehme ich sie raus, Schütte sie rasch aufs Sieb, und rüttle ein paarmal
kräftig: Die Trägen Maden bleiben auf dem Sieb, die ganzen Späne fallen in die Schüssel. Die Kälte ist das Schlüsselelement.

3.) Ich halte das Sieb mit den nun langsam runtertröpfelnden Maden über meinem Spülbecken (niemals woanders!), ziehe die Schüssel mit einer fliessenden Bewegung rasch hervor, entleere die Späne in die Greys Madendose, und schiebe die Schüssel wieder unters Sieb. In dieser blitzschnellen, doch geschmeidigen Aktion tropfen nur wenige Maden ins Spülbecken.

4.) Ich lasse die Maden nun entspannt durchs Sieb laufen, so dass sie sich in der Schüssel sammeln. Das alte Sägemehl schmeisse ich in den Müll, oder wenns noch gut ist verwahr ich es für abends wenn ich wiederkomme. Nicht in den Abfluss sieben! Der kann verstopfen und das ist mühsam und eklig zu entfernen und lässt sich kaum vertuschen.

5.) Wenn die Maden durchgelaufen sind, zieh ich die Schüssel weg, stell sie ab und schüttle und streife Nachzügler, Festklemmer und die Schluffen ins Spülbecken. Ich mach
das eher früher als später, um Schluffen in den guten Maden zu vermeiden.

6.) In die Schüssel, in der nun die guten, getrennten Maden wimmeln gebe ich ruhig reichlich Maismehl und Schwenke die Maden darin. Dann gebe ich die Maismehl Madenmischung über der Spüle in ein feines Haushaltssieb und schwenke sie solange, bis nur noch die gepuderten Maden übrig sind und das überschüssige Mehl in der Spüle ist. Es ist gut, nur wenig loses Mehl an den Mden zu haben, wie, es sonst wiederum während des Angeltages zu Matsch kommen kann.

7.) Die so vorbereiteten Maden gebe ich über der Spüle in eine Madendose (und ehrlich gesagt, benutze ich am Wasser keine Greys Madendosen, sondern die runden die es von verschiedenen Firmen gibt). Ich habe wunderbar trockene fitte Maden, sie sind wild entschlossen und haben alle ein kleines Bandanna mit der Kaiserlichen Sonne angelegt für den Götterflug.

8.) Ganz wichtig: die Spüle wird dann sofort peinlich und gründlich durch volle Pulle heisses Wasser von allen Entkommenen Maden, Schluffen, Sägemehlresten und Maismehlspuren gereinigt.

Der ganze Vorgang dauert weniger als 10 Minuten, die meiste Zeit nimmt dabei das Krabbeln der Maden durchs Sieb in Anspruch. Währenddessen schneide und currisiere ich meist das Tulip, oder besuche das Badezimmer. Die Schlüsselelemente sind kalte Maden und rasches Vorgehen.
Wenn man das beachtet, gibt es keine Lecks oder verdächtig hohes Brummfliegenaufkommen
2 Wochen später.
Keine Spuren-Keine Fragen-Keine Probleme.

hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> # Maden
> 
> Mit dem "Kleinen Durchschlag" von Tupperware die Sägespäne wegrütteln, die Viecherl in die Dose und etwas Grundfutter dazu. Mehr Arbeit wird nicht investiert.



Danke, exakt dieses Teil hab ich mir besorgt. 
Das „Durchlaufenlassen” hat damit bei mir aber nicht so richtig funktioniert - es sind zu viele Maden in den Löchern hängengeblieben.
Also Du rüttelst damit nur die Späne weg? Werd ich probieren!


@Kochtopf  - noch mal Danke - das Rütteln mit dem groben Sieb hat super funktioniert.

@Minimax  - ein herzliches Dankeschön für das ultimative „Madenfitmach”-Tutorial!


Ich bin für heute Abend durch, die Maden (noch die aus der übelst stinkenden 1l-Tüte vom örtlichen Tackledealer) sind in properer Form, in einer kleinen Köderdose extra lagern Caster von ganz hell bis dunkelstrotbraun.






links die alte Streu, rechts die Maden nach mehrfachem Durchlauf jetzt in frischer „Exotenstreu-/Weizenkleie-Mischung”.


----------



## Andal

Maden mit allem rein, kräftig rütteln und nur die guten Maden bleiben übrig. Die kommen in die Dose.


----------



## Minimax

So, 
auch ich habe mit beschaulichen Vorbereitungen den Tag ausklingen lassen. Das furchtbare Unglück meiner Seelengefährtin-Geist-Totem-Rute gab mir Gelegenheit, ihre angetraute Pin mal von den Tulip/Polenta/Döbelschleimkrusten zu befreien, ein bisserl Grease hier, etwas Nähmaschinenöl da, und nun ist die Haspel auch wieder fit. Und natürlich frische 100m 0,14er gtm- ich glaub die letzte Neubespulung war im Winter oder vor der Ükelkonferenz. Die letzten langen Driften gingen schon bedenklich in Richtung Arbor Knot. Schweren Herzens hab ich die Rolle nun an die Greys Specialist geschraubt, ein Trumm von einer Matchrute die für Karpfen und Barben entworfen wurde- ist aber mein einziger 13´ Füsser im Stall, und jetzt fang ich nicht bei Frostbeginn an, irgendwelche Exoten und Oldtimer ins Kerngeschäft zu nehmen. Mal sehen, wann Die Notkombo sich beweisen darf...
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ Du wirst hoffentlich ein passendes Zeitfenster finden. 

Die Algorithmen der Wetterfrösche versprechen hier Regen, mehr Regen und dann noch etwas mehr Regen ab morgen Abend. 
Pfff, dann lieber kalt und trocken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^
> Die Algorithmen der Wetterfrösche versprechen hier Regen, mehr Regen und dann noch etwas mehr Regen ab morgen Abend.
> *Pfff, dann lieber kalt und trocken.*




Aber nicht so kalt wie heute.
Gerade sind es minus 4 Grad und Raureif draußen. Das heißt Eis kratzen gleich..... 

Außerdem brauchen wir(hier bei mir zumindetsens) noch gaaaaanz viel Wasser um den Verlust der beiden letzten Sommer auszugleichen.
Dafür dürftes schon einen ganzen Monat durchregnen.


----------



## Papamopps

Ich kann ja echt froh sein, dass meine Maden hier vom Laden auf dem Weg zum Rhein absolut fit sind. 

Sogar Kaster könnte ich dort kaufen, die einer meiner Schüler für seinen Vater (arbeitet im Laden) als Nachmittagsjob aussortiert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Es müsste noch viel mehr regnen  aber mir wäre auch lieber wenn das Nachts geschähe ^^

Apropos Maden: reinigt wer von euch seine Maden mit Spüliwasser? Ich habe mal einen interessanten Bericht  von Stui Sharpe gelesen, er wäscht die Maden und lässt sie abgespült trocken laufen bevor sie dann mit Kurkurma und Maismehl in die Dose kommen, ich habe mir die Mühe nie gemacht - meine Frage ist nun: bringt das was? Oder ist das eher für den Angler?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe es einmal mit normalen Wasser probiert und es ist dann fast in eine Katastrophe geendet, frag mich nicht warum, aber nasse Maden kommen überall hoch. Gut der Ammoniakgeruch war nach dem Baden verschwunden aber mit Spüli, neue Idee.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe es einmal mit normalen Wasser probiert und es ist dann fast in eine Katastrophe geendet, frag mich nicht warum, aber nasse Maden kommen überall hoch. Gut der Ammoniakgeruch war nach dem Baden verschwunden aber mit Spüli, neue Idee.


Weil die Maden Angst haben zu ertrinken und sich mit Luft vollsaugen. Stipper nutzen das u.a.  um das Hakengewicht zu neutralisieren. Deswegen meine (!) Ich, dass man sie nur kurz schwenkt, dann in einem Sieb das Spüli abbraust und sie in Maismehl trocken laufen lässt


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ja, badet die Maden in Spülmittel und am besten auch die stinkenden Mistwürmer und die Pellets


----------



## Hecht100+

Das meinte ich nicht, ich hatte sie nach dem Baden in einem 30 ltr. Eimer zwischengeparkt, nass wie sie waren. Und normal kommen sie da nicht hoch. Aber Pustekuchen. Gut das da keiner im Keller war.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Maden: reinigt wer von euch sein*e Maden mit Spüliwasser?* Ich habe mal einen interessanten Bericht  von Stui Sharpe gelesen, er wäscht die Maden und lässt sie abgespült trocken laufen bevor sie dann mit Kurkurma und Maismehl in die Dose kommen, ich habe mir die Mühe nie gemacht - meine Frage ist nun:* bringt das was? Oder ist das eher für den Angler?*




Eher für Angler.
Manche sind doch ganz schöne Schmutzfinken.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil die Maden Angst haben zu ertrinken und sich mit Luft vollsaugen. Stipper nutzen das u.a.  um das Hakengewicht zu neutralisieren. Deswegen meine (!) Ich, dass man sie nur kurz schwenkt, dann in einem Sieb das Spüli abbraust und sie in Maismehl trocken laufen lässt



Matchangel-Ikone Ivan Marks hat auftreibende Madenbündel auch mit der Grundrute benutzt. Link kann ich bei Bedarf raussuchen.


Ansonsten finde ich es seltsam, wie wenig gute Tutorials und Videos es zum Thema Maden-"Pflege" gibt.



edit:
Langes Video mit der verstorbenen Matchangel-Größe Ivan Marks.




Ungefähr bei 44:40 erklärt er den Trick mit den „Floating Maggots”.
Er war bekannt dafür, sehr feine, kleine, dünne Haken zu benutzen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich Lager meine Maden nackig ohne Streu, Grieß oder Späne.
Ansonsten trennen durch Sieben. 
Dafür gibt es Siebe 
Caster trennen, leicht mit Wasser bedecken und dann in den Kühlschrank. 
Länger als drei Tage würde ich die aber die Caster nicht so Lagern.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wie lange lagert ihr eure Maden den überhaupt, oder wie lange kann man sie lagern, bei mir freuen sich nach dem Angeltag meistens die Hühner auf ihren Leckerschmecker.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht, ich hatte sie nach dem Baden in einem 30 ltr. Eimer zwischengeparkt, nass wie sie waren. Und normal kommen sie da nicht hoch. Aber Pustekuchen. Gut das da keiner im Keller war.


Naja wenn sie nass im Eimer sind liegen sie ja quasi im Wasser , da kann das mE schon passieren dass sie sich vollsaugen *ed* du meinst sie waren kletterfähiger?


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie lange lagert ihr eure Maden den überhaupt, oder wie lange kann man sie lagern, bei mir freuen sich nach dem Angeltag meistens die Hühner auf ihren Leckerschmecker.


Ich sage mal 5 Wochen bei niedriger Temperatur und konsequenter Pflege. Ich kriege meiste 3-4 hin, pinkies sollen deutlich länger haltbar sein


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *ed* du meinst sie waren kletterfähiger?



Ja genau, ich hatte eigentlich einen 50 cm hohen Eimer als Madenausbruchsicher angesehen. Aber sie haben den Kunststoffeimer locker überwunden. Ich habe es noch nicht wieder probiert, aber ich habe die Nässe dafür verantwortlich gesehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Je nachdem wie,, frisch " die sind 4 bis 5Wochen. 
Die Temperatur ist natürlich mit entscheidend. 

Anmerkung ; wenn man die Maden wie ich Nackig in der Dose lässt schwitzen die ganz gerne darin. 
Eventuell muss man sie mal umfüllen in eine andere Dose


----------



## phirania

https://www.youtube.com/user/ANGLERSMAILTV
Ab der 11ten Minute ..
Intressantes Flavours was er da nutzt.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie lange lagert ihr eure Maden den überhaupt, oder wie lange kann man sie lagern, bei mir freuen sich nach dem Angeltag meistens die Hühner auf ihren Leckerschmecker.



Ich habe eben mal nachgesehen: die hier* gezeigten Maden sind jetzt wirklich gut in Form.
Erstanden habe ich sie am 14. Oktober als „stinkende Masse” im 1l-Beutel beim Angelhändler. Die lagen dort sicher 10 Tage oder länger im Kühlschrank.
Also 4-5 Wochen sollten bei richtig guter Pflege drin sein.



*) https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1463#post-4976688


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich hatte eigentlich einen 50 cm hohen Eimer als Madenausbruchsicher angesehen. Aber sie haben den Kunststoffeimer locker überwunden. Ich habe es noch nicht wieder probiert, aber ich habe die Nässe dafür verantwortlich gesehen.



Ja das hab ich vergessen zu schreiben: Wenn die Spüle bei mir nass ist, also nur ein Film, dann können feuchte Maden tatsächlich sich die senkrechten Wände hochwurmen, irgendwas mit so Oberflächenspannung Haftkraft Voodoo blablaphysik. So konnten auch  -einst als wir sie noch nicht fast ausgerottet hatten- Babyaale sich an praktisch senkrechten Hindernissen hochglitschen, wenn diese nur feucht genug waren.


----------



## phirania

Oder hier.
Intressante Unterwasser Live Bisse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> So konnten auch -einst als wir sie noch nicht fast ausgerottet hatten- Babyaale sich an praktisch senkrechten Hindernissen hochglitschen, wenn diese nur feucht genug waren.




Genau.
Das hab ich vor 30, 35 Jahren auch noch hier an den Wehren des Flüsschens gesehen.


----------



## rustaweli

So, Nachtschicht hinter mir und direkt ohne Umschweife zum Fischen gefahren. Herrliche, meditative Stunden des leichten Spinnfischens liegen hinter mir. Zum Ausklang liege ich beim Bier im heißen Bad. Endlich habe ich meine Dickköpfe und Ihren "Übergangsaufenthalt" lokalisieren können. Jedoch natürlich immer noch nicht unfallfrei. Ich glaube mein stolzer Gesell' hat mir meinen ausländischen Fremdtritt samt Pin noch nicht verziehen. Nach dem Motto "Du sollst keine anderen Flüsse neben mir haben". Vom Gefühl her lag ich heute arg an meinem PB im Bezug auf Döbel. Ein eigenartiger, atemberaubender Drill fand an meiner Rute statt. Ich hatte wirklich Probleme den Dickkopf ranzupumpen oder zu kontrollieren. Kurz herrschte immer wieder Ruhe, als würden wir uns sammeln, bevor er jedes Mal wieder wie wild Sprünge hinlegte und kraftvoll die bestens eingestellte Bremse forderte. Ab und an an bekam ich meinen Freund zu Gesicht, welch herrliche, anmutende Stattlichkeit. Komischer Weise handelte ich völlig rational und unaufgeregt. War wohl der Fehler des Hochmutes. Ca. 2 Meter vor dem Kescher gab es dann nochmals einen wundervollen Sprung und .... Schnur schlaff. Neeiiinnn. Aber wir sehen uns(eventuell) wieder. Morgen geht es kurz abends stationär mit Tulip raus, und ab So - Fr geht es jeden Tag vor der Spätschicht mit UL los. Das Spinnen hat mir extrem gefehlt, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz. Unglaublich auch wie sehr man eine kurze Pause sofort anhand des Feelings und der Reaktion merkt. Kein Umziehen zwecks Anglersachen, nur nen Mini Rucksack mit 2 Tackleboxen, eine Rute und leichtesten Kescher. Alles unter Wasser fühlen, während die Sehsinne die Umgebung genießen.
Ach, schee war's.

Schönes WE an Euch!


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli : sehr schön geschriebener Bericht, danke dafür. Da sieht man wieder, das man immer die Methode wählen sollte, die einem persönlich am meisten liegt. Schön das Du die seltsamen Momente des Drills so gut aufbewahrt hast, Genieße Dein Pullebad
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Da kann ich Minimax nur beipflichten: ein sehr schön verfaßter Bericht, @rustaweli !
Hoffentlich kriegst Du den dickköpfigen Döbel bei nächster Gelegenheit, vielleicht ja schon morgen Abend.
Kurzsessions mit leichtem Gepäck sind auch Thema bei mir. Jetzt beginnt am Fluß nebenan die Zeit, wo die Beißphase um die Dämmerung herum ist.


----------



## phirania

Heute wird sich das angeln für mich nicht ergeben.
Regen und Wind vermiesen mir die Laune.
Hoffe das es morgen etwas besser wird und ich ans Wasser schaffe.


----------



## Andal

Ich warte eigentlich nur noch drauf, bis wer empfiehlt, dass man während der ganzen Waschungen und Prozeduren den Maden bestimmte Lieder vorsingen soll...!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich warte eigentlich nur noch drauf, bis wer empfiehlt, dass man während der ganzen Waschungen und Prozeduren den Maden bestimmte Lieder vorsingen soll...!



Meine mögen Hörbücher, besonders gruselige, das animiert sie irgendwie. Lege auch immer einen kleinen mp3 Spieler in die Madendose.


----------



## Papamopps

Jemand Interesse? 
Grad gefunden. Keine Ahnung, ob das was ist...
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/angelrute-sammler/1219006345-230-1748


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich vergessen zu schreiben: Wenn die Spüle bei mir nass ist, also nur ein Film, dann können feuchte Maden tatsächlich sich die senkrechten Wände hochwurmen, irgendwas mit so Oberflächenspannung Haftkraft Voodoo blablaphysik. So konnten auch  -einst als wir sie noch nicht fast ausgerottet hatten- Babyaale sich an praktisch senkrechten Hindernissen hochglitschen, wenn diese nur feucht genug waren.


Bei Maden geht das noch, wenn dir 1Liter Pinkies abhaut wird es spannend 
Man glaubt nicht wo die überall hinkommen. 
Aber dafür gibt es ausbruchsichere Dosen. 
Aber 100% sicher sind die auch nicht. 
Ein paar schaffen auch diese Hürde


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also Mrs. wuemmehunter hat sich letztens gewundert, dass über Wochen richtig dicke Brummfliegen im Auto waren. Immer wenn sie welche aus dem Fenster gescheucht hat, kamen wieder welche nach. Keine Ahnung woran das gelegen hat.


----------



## feederbrassen

Habe heute das schxxx Wetter genutzt um in NL in Ruhe mal bei Fish Inn zu stöbern 
Die Arbeiten da brav 
Mit nach Hause haben es Schnur ein paar Snaps, Gamakatsu Haken und kukö geschafft.
Für die Friedfischangelei war nicht wirklich was dabei.
Da bin ich bestens versorgt


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also Mrs. wuemmehunter hat sich letztens gewundert, dass über Wochen richtig dicke Brummfliegen im Auto waren. Immer wenn sie welche aus dem Fenster gescheucht hat, kamen wieder welche nach. Keine Ahnung woran das gelegen hat.


Na weil der Bauer gedüngt hat ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Update zur fehlerhaften Rutenlieferung von anglingdirect.....

Auf euer Anraten hin, habe ich gestern abend noch eine mail direkt an den Laden geschrieben:
_
*"Hello,*
*unfortunately they have not yet answered my message deposited with paypal.*
*In my order with the number #506594621 (placed on 26 October 2019 09:43:02 BST)*
was instead of the two ordered new rods, a new rod and a used defective rod. What is this about?
I have deposited a message in paypal because I have no account with them.
Please answer me and make a suggestion for an agreement.
Photos of the rod are backed in paypal.

Thank you.
Greetings"_


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also Mrs. wuemmehunter hat sich letztens gewundert, dass über Wochen richtig dicke Brummfliegen im Auto waren. Immer wenn sie welche aus dem Fenster gescheucht hat, kamen wieder welche nach. Keine Ahnung woran das gelegen hat.


Solange sie nur aus dem Auto kommen und nicht aus dem Kühlschrank in der Küche


----------



## Professor Tinca

Daraufhin heute eine Antwort von denen:
_"Thankyou for your email sorry to hear about this and if you could send me pictures of the faulty rod please."_


Dabei hatte ich doch geschrieben dass die Fotos bei paypal zu sehen sind(die beiden gleichen, die ich auch hier im Forum eingestellt hab).

Egal ich die Fotos nochmal direkt geschickt und geschrieben:
"_Hello,
The photos can be seen at paypal but I send them here again as an attachment.
Greetings"_


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eben wieder eine Antwort bekommen.
_"Thankyou for your response would you be able to cancel the dispute with paypal.
As we can arrange collection for the rods."_

Na sicher........ich schließe erstmal den paypal Fall auf blauen Dunst.......die denken wohl ich zieh mir die Hosen mit ner Kneifzange an. 

Also Antwort zurück:
_"
Hello,
I cannot close the paypal until our business is closed or the payment has been refunded.
I can't open it again if something goes wrong again.

That means you have to solve the problem first and then the paypal case can be closed.

Greetings"_


Kann ja noch lustig werden mit dem Laden.
Bin schon gespannt was als nächstes kommt.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eben wieder eine Antwort bekommen.
> _"Thankyou for your response would you be able to cancel the dispute with paypal.
> As we can arrange collection for the rods."_
> 
> Na sicher........ich schließe erstmal den paypal Fall auf blauen Dunst.......die denken wohl ich zieh mir die Hosen mit ner Kneifzange an.
> 
> Also Antwort zurück:
> _"
> Hello,
> I cannot close the paypal until our business is closed or the payment has been refunded.
> I can't open it again if something goes wrong again.
> 
> That means you have to solve the problem first and then the paypal case can be closed.
> 
> Greetings"_
> 
> 
> Kann ja noch lustig werden mit dem Laden.
> Bin schon gespannt was als nächstes kommt.....


Deswegen ja meine Reihenfolge des Vorgehens Good Lück!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deswegen ja meine Reihenfolge des Vorgehens Good Lück!



THX.

Paypal Fall ist ja nun schon offen und schließen geht nicht aber das lässt sich ja machen 
wenn die Lachnummer irgendwie reguliert oder retourniert wurde.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca  - das wird schon! 
Ich versuchs immer zuerst ohne Paypal oder ebay, sondern direkt. 
Immer sehr freundlich im Ton (nanu, da ist Euch ein kleines Mißgeschick passiert - wie lösen wir zusammen das Problem...).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Solange sie nur aus dem Auto kommen und nicht aus dem Kühlschrank in der Küche


Dann gäbe es Startverbot!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine (Verhältnismäßig) kleinen Ali Haken sind gekommen, die wurden mal im Chinawobblerthread empfohlen. Das Bild habe ich nebenan eingestellt. Ich bin nicht zufrieden, sie machen einen guten Eindruck, an und für sich, sind leicht geschränkt und wirken kräftig. Aber bei der Nagelprobe... die Spitze kratzt über den Nagel ohne zu greifen, sie sind also, so mein Eindruck, mumpf und stumpf.
Die Suche geht also weiter


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> . die Spitze kratzt über den Nagel ohne zu greifen, sie sind also, so mein Eindruck, mumpf und stumpf.
> Die Suche geht also weiter



Jo dat is Murks.

*Was genau suchst du denn?*
Ich hab auch schon zig Hakenmodelle durchprobiert und weiß vielleicht was Passendes.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo dat is Murks.
> 
> *Was genau suchst du denn?*
> Ich hab auch schon zig Hakenmodelle durchprobiert und weiß vielleicht was Passendes.


Ich suche gute Chinahaken mit dem unwiderstehlichen Preis Leistungsverhältnis.

Gute Wurmhaken habe ich gefunden, meine Karpfen und nun die kleinen Haken sind eher doof - ist nicht schade bei ø 1 - 0,8cent je Haken aber es wäre toll, brauchbare kleinere Haken zu finden.
  Aber danke


----------



## feederbrassen

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind geschränkte Haken *nicht *so der Hit.
Sie fassen zwar leichter, schneller aber man Verliert auch mehr Fische da m.e. der Druck im Hakenbogen verloren geht.
Ich habe meine Fehlkäufe sachte gerade gebogen und das Problem war behoben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich suche gute Chinahaken



Da kann ich nicht helfen.
Ich hab nur Haken gehabt, die es hier zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind geschränkte Haken *nicht *so der Hit.
> Sie fassen zwar leichter, schneller aber man Verliert auch mehr Fische da m.e. der Druck im Hakenbogen verloren geht.
> Ich habe meine Fehlkäufe sachte gerade gebogen und das Problem war behoben.


Ich kann bei mir keinen Zusammenhang zwischen verlorenen Fischen und schränkung feststellen
Aber da die Haken eh mist sind ist es auch egal ^^


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> THX.
> 
> Paypal Fall ist ja nun schon offen und schließen geht nicht aber das lässt sich ja machen
> wenn die Lachnummer irgendwie reguliert oder retourniert wurde.



Lieber Prof, ich kann dir sagen, dass AD auch deutschsprachige Mitarbeiter hat und mir gegenüber bisher sehr kulant aufgetreten sind, ich hatte ja ,wie bereits Mal berichtet,  eine Korum feeder Rod, wo mir selbstverschuldet oder nicht,die Spitze abgebrochen ist. Als 7 Monate nach Kauf freundlich nach Erwerb einer Ersatzspitze angefragt hatte wurde daraus auf deren Initiative hin ein Gewährleistungsfall, es wurden nur Fotos und Ablauf des Bruchs abgefragt. Am Ende hab ich nach ein paar Wochen den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen. Kann ich also nur lobend erwähnen. Frag dort doch Mal nach einem deutschsprachigen Mitarbeiter


----------



## Tikey0815

Sorry, doppelt


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann bei mir keinen Zusammenhang zwischen verlorenen Fischen und schränkung feststellen
> Aber da die Haken eh mist sind ist es auch egal ^^



Ich mag ja geschränkte Haken und versehe grade Haken dann und wann mit einem kleinen "kink" - bin mir aber bewusst, dass sie auch Nachteile haben wie @feederbrassen schrieb, ich glaube auch @geomas ist kritisch ihnen gegenüber.
Deine neuen Chinahaken sehen von der Form her sehr gut aus, auch recht kräftig- aber wenn sie stumpf sind, bringts alles nichts. Auch der Wiederhaken sieht ungewöhnlich massiv aus.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Deine neuen Chinahaken sehen von der Form her sehr gut aus, auch recht kräftig- aber wenn sie stumpf sind, bringts alles nichts. Auch der Wiederhaken sieht ungewöhnlich massiv aus.


Der liebe @Kochtopf fuxt um ein paar Cent an einem entscheidendem Teil der Kette, nämlich an dem wo vielleicht mal der Fisch des Lebens hängt und das im entscheidenden Moment den Dienst versagt 
￼


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der liebe @Kochtopf fuxt um ein paar Cent an einem entscheidendem Teil der Kette, nämlich an dem wo vielleicht mal der Fisch des Lebens hängt und das im entscheidenden Moment den Dienst versagt
> ￼



Ich glaub da geht's garnicht so um Sparfuxerei- ist eher wie ein Überraschungsei. Wenn man erstmal die Ali-Drorder Kette gestartet hat, kommt alle paar Tage ein
geheimnisvolles kleines Päckchen an...​Und letzten Endes ist ja wirklich jedes Element des "Business End" der Montage kritisch- versagt auch nur eines ist der Fisch futsch. Also von daher dürfte man bei keinem irgendwelche Experimente wagen. So kommen wir aber nicht weiter, und sind ja schon brauchbare Sachen von unseren mutigen Aliexpress Testpiloten aufgestöbert
worden. Und wenn sich die bestellten Sachen als Schrott erwiesen, dann sind halt 1,99 oder so über die Wupper, aber wir wissen woran wir sind.
Man denke dagegen mal an die wirklich brauchbare Pin, die jetzt viele Ükels haben, oder die Raubfischboys, die schon viele gute Köder gefunden haben
Von daher begrüsse ich solche Experimente und freue mich wenn DIe Leute ihre Ergebnisse teilen.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas, dickes Petri zu dem Brassen (und natürlich auch den restlichen Fängen) und @rustaweli: Ärgerlich mit dem Pracht-Dickkopf...nächstes mal klappt es hoffentlich.

Maden aufbewahren: Ich hab meine immer in einer offenen Dose (würfelförmige 1-kg-Kartoffelalat-Dose) im Kühlschrank, ganz unten ganz hinten, wo es am kältesten ist. Die gewaschenen und abgetropften Maden in einer Schale gut mit billigster Speisestärke überhäufen, die Stärke nimmt dann die Feuchtigkeit auf, ohne zu verkleben. Dann absieben, Maden in die Box und nochmal ein TL frische Stärke dazu. Durch die puderige Stärke gibt es kaum Reibung zwischen den Maden, was ja angeblich die Temperatur niedriger hält und sie so länger haltbar macht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub da geht's garnicht so um Sparfuxerei- ist eher wie ein Überraschungsei. Wenn man erstmal die Ali-Drorder Kette gestartet hat, kommt alle paar Tage ein
> geheimnisvolles kleines Päckchen an...​Und letzten Endes ist ja wirklich jedes Element des "Business End" der Montage kritisch- versagt auch nur eines ist der Fisch futsch. Also von daher dürfte man bei keinem irgendwelche Experimente wagen. So kommen wir aber nicht weiter, und sind ja schon brauchbare Sachen von unseren mutigen Aliexpress Testpiloten aufgestöbert
> worden. Und wenn sich die bestellten Sachen als Schrott erwiesen, dann sind halt 1,99 oder so über die Wupper, aber wir wissen woran wir sind.
> Man denke dagegen mal an die wirklich brauchbare Pin, die jetzt viele Ükels haben, oder die Raubfischboys, die schon viele gute Köder gefunden haben
> Von daher begrüsse ich solche Experimente und freue mich wenn DIe Leute ihre Ergebnisse teilen.
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Achso, ich wusste nicht das er das Ali Versuchskaninchen für uns Ükel zum besten gibt 
Aber ich habe auch nie behauptet das alles Schrott ist. ￼
Wenn man weiß wonach man sucht lässt sich der ein oder andere Schnapp machen


----------



## geomas

Pff, also No-Name-Haken aus China - nicht mein Ding.
Aber die Herumgetüftelei mit verschiedenen Haken-Modellen, -formen, -größen finde ich extrem spannend und anregend.
Demnächst will ich mal dünndrahtige Modelle wie den Gamakatsu Fine Feeder (rotes Briefchen, A1 Team Feeder Serie) oder den Browning Sphere Feeder Ultra Lite probieren - vielleicht zusammen mit „Floating Maggots” a la Ivan Marks...


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @geomas, dickes Petri zu dem Brassen (und natürlich auch den restlichen Fängen) und @rustaweli: Ärgerlich mit dem Pracht-Dickkopf...nächstes mal klappt es hoffentlich.
> 
> Maden aufbewahren: Ich hab meine immer in einer offenen Dose (würfelförmige 1-kg-Kartoffelalat-Dose) im Kühlschrank, ganz unten ganz hinten, wo es am kältesten ist. Die gewaschenen und abgetropften Maden in einer Schale gut mit billigster Speisestärke überhäufen, die Stärke nimmt dann die Feuchtigkeit auf, ohne zu verkleben. Dann absieben, Maden in die Box und nochmal ein TL frische Stärke dazu. Durch die puderige Stärke gibt es kaum Reibung zwischen den Maden, was ja angeblich die Temperatur niedriger hält und sie so länger haltbar macht.




Vielen Dank!

Da haben wirs doch schon: „die gewaschenen und abgetropften Maden” - aber wie wäschst Du die Maden? 
In nem ganz altmodischen Sieb? Unter laufendem Wasser oder stehendem Wasser? Zusätze? 
Danke für den Speisestärke-Tipp!


----------



## feederbrassen

Diese ganz dünndrahtigen Haken mit längerem Schenkel, so der typische Plötzhaken für Maden nutze ich gerne an der Matchrute im See. 
Erstens haken die zuverlässig, die Maden können auf dem feinen Draht schön zappeln und was sich heraus gestellt hat :
Geht ein Karpfen dran den ich mit nem 12er Vorfach und dem Rütchen eh nicht gehalten bekomme dann senk ich die Rute einfach ab, dreh die Bremse zu und das war es. 
Der Fisch ist ab, der Haken noch dran. 
Einfach gerade biegen und weiter geht's. 
Das tut dann keinem weh


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also Mrs. wuemmehunter hat sich letztens gewundert, dass über Wochen richtig dicke Brummfliegen im Auto waren. Immer wenn sie welche aus dem Fenster gescheucht hat, kamen wieder welche nach. Keine Ahnung woran das gelegen hat.


Das ist bestimmt das Insektensterben... findet genau in deinem Auto statt.

Btw... wie geht es denn dem Ferdinand?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Pff, also No-Name-Haken aus China - nicht mein Ding.
> Aber die Herumgetüftelei mit verschiedenen Haken-Modellen, -formen, -größen finde ich extrem spannend und anregend.
> Demnächst will ich mal dünndrahtige Modelle wie den Gamakatsu Fine Feeder (rotes Briefchen, A1 Team Feeder Serie) oder den Browning Sphere Feeder Ultra Lite probieren - vielleicht zusammen mit „Floating Maggots” a la Ivan Marks...


Nachdem ich diverse Spro, FOX und so weiter "Markenartikel" bei Ali für nen Schnapper gefunden habe investiere ich gerne etwas Lehrgeld um vielleicht auch gescheite Halen die bekannte Firmen hier für teuer Geld verticken zu finden. Mein sonstiges Terminaltackle ist tadellos aus China


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt das Insektensterben... findet genau in deinem Auto statt.
> 
> Btw... wie geht es denn dem Ferdinand?


Dem Ferdi geht's prächtig, kommt immer mit ans Wasser, da kann er stöbern, dösen und es gibt immer was zum Füttern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Morgen geht's übrigens wieder an den kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste. Auf dem Programm steht eine kleine Ködercompetition. Die Standards Made, Mais Wurm werden gegen weniger gängige Köder wie Ananas, Rinderfettbällchen und gepimtes Tulip antreten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Morgen geht's übrigens wieder an den kleinen Nebenfluss.



Dann viel Petri. Bei mir steht morgen Kindergeburtstag auf dem Programm mit der ganzen anderen Mischpoke. Wenn ich dann an den See denke, ich könnte ko....Aber so ist das Leben.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Morgen geht's übrigens wieder an den kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste. Auf dem Programm steht eine kleine Ködercompetition. Die Standards Made, Mais Wurm werden gegen weniger gängige Köder wie Ananas, Rinderfettbällchen und gepimtes Tulip antreten.


Pommfritz, kalt, lätschert, vom Vortag, kann ich da auch empfehlen. Das grausige Zeug von McD hat mir schon so manche schöne Barbe beschert.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

1


Andal schrieb:


> Pommfritz, kalt, lätschert, vom Vortag, kann ich da auch empfehlen. Das grausige Zeug von McD hat mir schon so manche schöne Barbe beschert.


Mit Pommes auf Barbe, ernsthaft?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> 1
> 
> Mit Pommes auf Barbe, ernsthaft?


Unsere Strecke verläuft unter ner Brücke in direkter Nähe zu einem Mc Donalds und KFC. Das wollte ich unbedingt mal probieren


----------



## Andal

Pommes sind fettig und salzig. Das geht gut.


Mit den chinesischen Haken hatte ich einmal auch etwas stumpfe. Aber bei 250 Stück, alle in großen Nuller-Größen zu 7,50 € auch kein Beinbruch. Ein paar Striche mit der Diamantfeile und die waren shipshape.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sagt mal Jungs, wir reden hier ja sehr viel über Ruten, aber kaum über Rollen, mit Ausnahme der zahlreichen China-pins und den Heckbrems No-gos. Nun werden die meisten von Euch mit Stationärollen fischen. Was hängt denn eigentlich in den Rollenhalter Eurer Lieblingsruten? Hintergrund meiner Frage: ich hab jetzt einiges temporär mit der Acolyte verpartnert. So richtig zufrieden bin ich bislang mit keiner der Rollen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, für welche Art von Angeln möchtest du das wissen? Keine PIN, 3 Heckbremser, etliche Multis und Baitcaster und ungefähr 40 Statios für die unterschiedlichsten Belange, und dann noch ein paar in der Vitrine.


----------



## geomas

Bei den Rollen hab ich in letzter Zeit nur zu richtig günstigen Modellen (40-50€) gegriffen. Okuma Ceymar und Daiwa Ninja A (sind noch Restbestände mit Alu-E-Spule im Handel) gefallen mir richtig gut - sind natürlich kein „Match” für eine Edelrute. Andererseits: ich vermisse absolut nichts an diesen Rollen.
Viel Erfolg bei der Köder-Competition und dann bei der Rollensuche!


----------



## Andal

Wovon ich besonders angetan bin sind die Abu Revo SX, die Daiwa Legalis, die DAM Quick Temper, die DAM A-Head 400, die Matrix Aquos, nicht zu vergessen die Browning Carboxi Classic und seit neuestem wieder die DAM Quick XL 222 - die klickert so schön.


----------



## Andal

...ganz vergessen. Die vor bald 20 Jahren neu aufgelegte Mitchell 300 und 308.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na das mit der Rolle eilt nicht. Zuletzt hatte ich ein Browningröllchen drauf, vom Gewicht her Top, aber das Zwei  Jahre alte Teil schleift und macht Geräusche.


----------



## Minimax

Mein Favorit für die leichte Grundangelei ist die alte Okuma Longbow 30- ein leichter Freiläufer ohne Fehl und Tadel (und leider auch ohne Glamour), für die ich
mich verbürgen kann, verrichten seit Jahren treu, klaglos und ungepflegt ihren Dienst. Leider bereits oop.
Auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger in meiner Rollenflotte bin ich auf die Fox Eos 5000 gestossen, die ich aber erst seit diesem Jahr benutze: Macht einen guten
Eindruck, aber fällt, glaube ich leistungsmässig gegen erstere ab, und habe sie auch noch nicht in der schlechten Jahreszeit getestet. Ist auch wesentlich klopsiger. 

Als extrem heiss -ohne sie zu besitzen- empfinde ich die beiden neuen Serien leichter Freiläufer von Daiwa (Emcast und Black Widow, aber beide haben nichts gemein
mit den gleichnamigen größeren Rollenserien, die es schon länger gibt). Da kann ich nur sagen, dass die auf dem Papier und beim begrabblen im Laden einen sehr
sexy Eindruck gemacht haben. würde ich mal überprüfen.


----------



## geomas

Von den Rollen mit „Hirsch” drauf hab ich mal drei schlechte In Reihe gehabt - danke, nein...

Für alles leichte Fischen wäre ich mit den alten Shimano Aero Perfection 1000W Heckbremsrollen absolut glücklich, hab leider nur eine davon. Und die ist „forever” an die ganz feine alte Balzer-Editions-Picker von Heinz montiert...


----------



## Andal

Wirklich reinrassige Friedfischrollen zu finden, die einem dann auch noch gefallen, ist recht mühsam. Aber ich finde immer mehr Lust auf die Trümmer von Matrix (Fox), Korum und Preston. Zum Glück besteht kein echter Bedarf.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und die ist „forever” an die ganz feine alte Balzer-Editions-Picker von Heinz montiert...



Also, wenn wir mal weg von den "Zahlen und Figuren" gehen, dann hat man ja auch irgendwie immer das irrationale Bedürfnis -also ich zumindest- einer besonderen
Rute auch eine besondere Rolle zu verpassen. Beispielsweise würde es mir mein Romantikerherz brechen, würde ich eine meiner Longbows an die Avon des seligen
Mick Holgate schrauben: Die ist fest mit einer alten Mitchell vermählt, Leistung hin oder her (und das alte Mädchen hats drauf).
Daher ja auch meine Langzeitsuche nach einer aktuellen, hochwertigen leichten Freilaufrolle (die leichten aktuellen Shimanos haben mich nicht überzeugt).

Ich finde auch, das es leichter ist, eine Bindung und Liebe zu Ruten und Pins zu entwickeln,
als zu Stationärrollen, erst recht im Zeitalter der Plastikgehäuse -Performance mal ganz aussen vor.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Daher ja auch meine Langzeitsuche nach einer aktuellen, hochwertigen leichten Freilaufrolle (die leichten aktuellen Shimanos haben mich nicht überzeugt).


Da sollte doch die Daiwa SS 1600, umfrisiert auf Quick Drag, dein Fall sein. Oder etwas moderner, die Daiwa Match Winner Feeder.


----------



## geomas

Und schon wieder sind wir beim Thema „kürzer werdende Produktzyklen”. 
Wie lange wurde die Trudex gebaut, wie lange die DAM Quick 330, wie lange die Mitchell 300?
Von wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen laufen die aktuellen Rollen-Modelle nach 3 oder 4 Jahren aus, oder?
Die Daiwa SS-Modelle finde ich reizvoll, hab nur gerade keine Verwendung dafür.


----------



## Kochtopf

Es ist nebenbei eine Schande, dass Drennan nur durchdachte und hochwertige Sachen haben - aber enorm abfallen was Rollen angeht. Wer wenn nicht Drennan müsste doch die perfekte Statios für seine Prügel anbieten


----------



## Andal

Drennan Rollen sind so häßlich. Die könnten noch so gut daherkommen, mit diesem "Kaufland-Charme" haben die bei mir keine Chance.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Da sollte doch die Daiwa SS 1600, umfrisiert auf Quick Drag, dein Fall sein. Oder etwas moderner, die Daiwa Match Winner Feeder.



oh, das hätte ich dazu sagen müssen, mein beharren auf dem Freilauf hat keinerlei anglerischen Gründe -es geht nicht um das Abziehen beim Biss. Das ist ein persönlicher Spleen, der lediglich im Handling, Aufstecken, Abstecken, Neu beködern etc. eine Rolle spielt: Durch meine Pinsucht habe ich mir angewöhnt eine Rolle einhändig bei all den Verrichtungen ausserhalb des Wassers bedienen zu wollen. Das gilt also nur für mich und meine seltsamen Vorlieben
DIe Freilauffunktion als solche läßt sich natürlich auch prima mit QD Bremsen bewerkstelligen, und ist natürlich für Wümmi mit seiner neuen Feeder ohnehin sekundär.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist nebenbei eine Schande, dass Drennan nur durchdachte und hochwertige Sachen haben - aber enorm abfallen was Rollen angeht. Wer wenn nicht Drennan müsste doch die perfekte Statios für seine Prügel anbieten



Heinz hat eine oder mehrere der FD-Serie am Start und hat (glaub ich zu erinnern) keine Probleme mit den Drennan-Rollen.
Was mir dort gefällt, sind die Spulengrößen und die mitgelieferte Anzahl der E-Spulen.

Ich persönlich finde die (zu hohe) Schnurkapazität vieler aktueller Rollen komplett unsinnig. Das betrifft Spin-Rollen wie auch Feeder-/Match-Modelle.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> *Die Daiwa SS-Modelle finde ich reizvoll*



Bitte entschuldige, ichweiss, ichweiss, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen das aus dem Zusammenhang zu reissen. Einen Threadnarren muss es ja geben.
Alerta, alerta,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die (zu hohe) Schnurkapazität vieler aktueller Rollen komplett unsinnig. Das betrifft Spin-Rollen wie auch Feeder-/Match-Modelle.



Ich habe den Eindruck, das grade die Oldtimer absurd hohe Schnurfassungen (zweifellos wegen den damaligen dickeren Dederon-Drähten)- das gilt besonders für die erstmal ganz harmlos daherkommenden Kapselrollen mit ihren Bleistiftdünnen Spulenachsen.


----------



## Andal

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich recht prima an die QD und die Statios mit sehr kurzem Bremsweg gewöhnt. Sehr angenehm und praktisch auch bei den Methoden, wo eigentlich kein Freilauf nötig wäre.


----------



## geomas

^^^  kapier ich jetzt gerade nicht. Ähh, triggert das Doppel-S den Alert? Dann bitte ich um Vergebung.


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine letzte Freilaufrolle für die Feederrute ist eine Quantum Mr. Pike, es gingen ca. 200 mtr 0,22 mm drauf. Der Freilauf ist sehr leichtgängig und optisch ist sie neutral, bis auf den Namen. Modell 420. Und fürs Forellenangeln habe ich eine Cormoran2500 auch mit Freilauf, jetzt schon 3 Jahre im Einsatz, letzten für die Enkel nochmal gekauft, läuft einfach gut.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^^  kapier ich jetzt gerade nicht. Ähh, triggert das Doppel-S den Alert? Dann bitte ich um Vergebung.



Ja, aber das war  kein Alert- Du hast alles richtig gemacht, ich einen geschmacklosen Scherz, es ist an mir um Vergebung zu bitten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Na das mit der Rolle eilt nicht. Zuletzt hatte ich ein Browningröllchen drauf, vom Gewicht her Top, aber das Zwei  Jahre alte Teil schleift und macht Geräusche.


Meine alten Shimanos nicht und auch eine zwei Jahre alte Baitrunner läuft tadellos.
Die ,,neue " hat keine Heckbremse aber auch Freilauf


----------



## Andal

Wenn es um die hohen Schnurfassungen geht. Die MS Rollen gibts alle mit superflachen Matschschbulen......


----------



## Kochtopf

Haha, eine Kapselrolle hat quasi Freilauf *und* eine Heckbremse!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, das grade die Oldtimer absurd hohe Schnurfassungen (zweifellos wegen den damaligen dickeren Dederon-Drähten)- das gilt besonders für die erstmal ganz harmlos daherkommenden Kapselrollen mit ihren Bleistiftdünnen Spulenachsen.



Na, bei den Oldies hab ich kein Problem mit den Schnurfassungen. Ist eben so. 
Bei neuen Rollen finde ich es nervig, wenn man unterfüttern muß oder (Beispiel) 350m der sinnvollen Schnurstärke draufspulen muß, um sie voll zu bekommen.
Da lob ich die Idee hinter den günstigen Drennan-Rollen.

PS: wegen Daiwa-Doppel-S - das war mein Fehler und niemand an Board hat mehr absolut geschmacklose Witze und Wortspiele auf dem buckeligen Buckel als ich.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...und niemand an Board hat mehr absolut geschmacklose Witze und Wortspiele auf dem buckeligen Buckel als ich.



Das werden wir ja wohl noch sehen, junger Mann! Challenge accepted! (Wir müssen nur aufpassen, das wir dabei nicht aus Versehen den Todeswitz erfinden)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Haha, eine Kapselrolle hat quasi Freilauf *und* eine Heckbremse!


Die hier, eine Mitchell Full Control auch. Schnurfassung 200 m 16er Mono. Mit dem zusätzlichen Bremshebel ideal fürs feinere Fischen. Mit der sehr feinen (Heck-) Bremse eine perfekte kleine Freilaufrolle. Die Betriebsbremse kann man dann ja nach Gusto zusteuern...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Na, bei den Oldies hab ich kein Problem mit den Schnurfassungen. Ist eben so.
> Bei neuen Rollen finde ich es nervig, wenn man unterfüttern muß oder (Beispiel) 350m der sinnvollen Schnurstärke draufspulen muß, um sie voll zu bekommen.
> Da lob ich die Idee hinter den günstigen Drennan-Rollen.
> 
> PS: wegen Daiwa-Doppel-S - das war mein Fehler und niemand an Board hat mehr absolut geschmacklose Witze und Wortspiele auf dem buckeligen Buckel als ich.





Minimax schrieb:


> Das werden wir ja wohl noch sehen, junger Mann! Challenge accepted! (Wir müssen nur aufpassen, das wir dabei nicht aus Versehen den Todeswitz erfinden)


Jungens, ihr wisst beide dass das nicht stimmt. Zwingt mich nicht ihre Namen zu schreiben


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jungens, ihr wisst beide dass das nicht stimmt. Zwingt mich nicht ihre Namen zu schreiben


Alles, wo unter dem Strich nicht 42 herauskommt, wird als Lüge entlarvt.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens: Bei den alten Klassikern gab es immer mehrere Ersatzrollenmodelle, ob mitgeliefert oder nicht- die ganz verschiedene Schnurfassungen hatten. Oder sehr elegante Spacer-Ringe die man auf die Megaspulen clippen konnte, und die ihren Durchmesser drastisch reduzierten.
Ich habe aber in der Praxis kein Problem, mir orntlich SPezi-Waller-0,60er fürn Appel und EIn drunterzuspulen (zu lassen). Viel bedenklicher finde ich, das in unserer Zeit, in den wenigen kurzen Jahren, in denen wir uns im Ükel als Gruppe gefunden haben, wir das Sterben der mitgelieferten Ersatzspule erleben mussten. Vor paar Jahren
war ne Ersatzspule -und wenn auch aus Biskuitmehl gepresst- Standard. Nun ist das selten und teuer (vgl. die erwähnten neuen Daiwa Freiläufer: DIe unterscheiden scih
lediglich in 1 Kugellager und ner Ersatzspule- und haben ne heftige Preisdifferenz!)


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Alles, wo unter dem Strich nicht 42 herauskommt, wird als Lüge entlarvt.



Pfff, dann waren unterm Strich alle letzten Tackle-Bestellungen Lüge?
42 hat da nie unterm Strich gestanden, leider...


----------



## Hecht100+

Oder man bekommt eine Ersatzspule wo man denkt da  hätten sie besser die Rolle 10 Euros günstiger machen können.


----------



## geomas

Bei Todeswitz fällt mir gerade ein, daß ich heute meine (billigen) Stippruten gewogen habe.
Also 3-4 richtig billige, aber funktionell uneingeschränkt nutzbare Billigstippen von etwa 5m Länge sind für umsonst abzugeben.
Eine alte, schwere Shakespeare-Stippe wird aus sentimentalen Gründen aufgehoben, eine etwas leichtere andere 6m-Stippe auch, bis Ersatz da ist.
Die Spitze einer federleichten, vor 6 oder 7 Jahren angeschafften Garbolino-Whip ist gebrochen, hatte ich gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung.

Also ich bin auf der Suche nach ner guten Whip von mindestens 6 bis maximal 8m. 
Nach Möglichkeit keine „Pole”, sondern wenigstens mit der Möglichkeit, ne konventionelle Spitze zu nutzen.
Drennan und Preston sind leider arg teuer (Arghhh).


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich benutze tatsächlich nur bei meinen lidls die E-Spulen, 0,40er, 0,35er und 18er Geflecht, sinkend. Sind eher was für das schwerere Grundangeln


----------



## geomas

Mir ist übrigens gerade „der Name der Rolle” eingefallen - Backfire FD sowieso nannten sich (prophetisch) die Rollen von Browning, mit denen ich mir nacheinander in die Füße, die Knie und in die Weichteile geschossen habe.
Die sind als E-Teil-Spender verfügbar - die Spulen teilweise neu und zu verschenken. Das exakte Modell kann ich bei Bedarf raussuchen.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich benutze tatsächlich nur bei meinen lidls die E-Spulen, 0,40er, 0,35er und 18er Geflecht, sinkend. Sind eher was für das schwerere Grundangeln



Da bin ich anders drauf: die Light-Feeder-Ruten zum Beispiel werden mit Rollen verpaart, die dann 2 Spulen bekommen - 1x mit robuster, dickerer Schnur von ca. 8lbs Tragkraft für zum Beispiel Method-Geschichten und einmal dünnere, feinere Schnur von um die 4 Pfund Tragkraft für feinere Aufgaben.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Da bin ich anders drauf: die Light-Feeder-Ruten zum Besipiel werden mit Rollen verpaart, die dann 2 Spulen bekommen - 1x mit robuster, dickerer Schnur von ca. 8lbs Tragkraft für zum Beispiel Method-Geschichten und einmal dünnere, feinere Schnur von um die 4 Pfund Tragkraft.



Genau, da  offenbaren sich die Vorteile eines grossen Pools an identischen Rollen: Ich hab 5 oder 7 Longbow 30 - und in dem resultierenden gigantischen Spulenpool kann ich von 0,16-0,30 plus Geflecht frei wählen. Paar Alternativspulen klimpern immer irgendwo im Futteral rum.

Btw: Wie man irgendein Produkt "Backfire" nennen kann, ist mir wirklich rätselhaft.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - ein Beispiel, das von mir aus Schule machen könnte: die Daiwa Ninja A's der Größen 1003 , 1500 und 2000 unterscheiden sich nur durch die Kapazität der mitgelieferten Spulen. Find ich sehr praktisch.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Btw: Wie man irgendein Produkt "Backfire" nennen kann, ist mir wirklich rätselhaft.




Vielleicht hat der Produktmanager ne Wette gegen Bob Nudd verloren oder so. Eine sinnvolle Erklärung fällt mir beim besten Willen nicht ein.
Ich hätte gewarnt sein sollen.


----------



## daci7

Zur rollenfrage:
Ich nutze fürs schwere grundfischen gern die alten US baitrunner oder slammer liveliner. Für die leichte posenfischerei mit der matche hab ich mal ein paar spro blue arc geschossen - die gehen mMn wunderbar dafür. Sowie die meisten passablen spinnrollen mit dem friedfischen eher unterfordert sind ...
 Womit ich überhaupt nicht klarkommen sind so winzröllchen an langen stöckern - mal schauen wie das mit der bolo wird. Da sind das ja fast absurd kleine Rollen für den langen fahnenmast ...
Ansonsten kann ich @Minimax  Vorliebe für die longbows teilen, davon hab ich noch ein Pärchen 30er und ein Pärchen 50er in Gebrauch.
An der schweren feeder Rute hab ich ne mitchell bigmouth 5000 - sieht ein wenig grotesk aus, läuft aber bombastisch gut und zuverlässig und ist zudem recht leicht. Für die leichteren feederruten suche ich noch perfekte Partner- jemand Ideen? Momentan sind da 4000er shimano spinnrollen druff, das gefällt mir aber nicht so recht. Was haltet ihr von der nash bp-4? Oder der fox aquos feeder Röllchen?
Die darent valley zanderruten sind mit shimano super gt-rc verpaart (s.o.), die find ich auch recht sexy. Gern hätte ich hier noch die 0,75lbs Ruten mit alten aero 1010  ... mal schauen was der Geldbeutel noch so hergibt dieses Jahr.
Grüße


----------



## Andal

Die Nash BP-4 fallen relativ klein aus und sie sind keine Leichtlaufwunder. Aber robust, zuverlässig und die QD Bremse ist über alle Zweifel erhaben. Wie solide Arbeitsschuhe, sehr bequem, aber garantiert nix für den Ballroom. Ich mag sie sehr gerne an der mittleren Grundrute. Zu den 10 ft. mit 2,25 lbs passen sie perfekt.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs, wir reden hier ja sehr viel über Ruten, aber kaum über Rollen, mit Ausnahme der zahlreichen China-pins und den Heckbrems No-gos. Nun werden die meisten von Euch mit Stationärollen fischen. Was hängt denn eigentlich in den Rollenhalter Eurer Lieblingsruten? Hintergrund meiner Frage: ich hab jetzt einiges temporär mit der Acolyte verpartnert. So richtig zufrieden bin ich bislang mit keiner der Rollen.



Da ich ja bekennender Daiwa Fan bin und die Liebe und Überzeugung immer tiefer wird mit den Jahren:
http://www.daiwa.de/start.php?file=...prdsort=1&ovs_prod=1&ovs_nav=67&ovs_subnav=74
Ich denke Daiwa paßt top zu Deiner Traumrute.

Oder stöbere mal hier. Meine Daiwa-Döbel Abteilung.
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/de/produkte_1/5,2,78,78,1,1,17__products-fish.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Womit ich überhaupt nicht klarkommen sind so winzröllchen an langen stöckern - mal schauen wie das mit der bolo wird. Da sind das ja fast absurd kleine Rollen für den langen fahnenmast ...




Die müssen lieber leicht sein als schwer. Du hältst ne Bolo ja die ganze Zeit in der Hand.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs, wir reden hier ja sehr viel über Ruten, aber kaum über Rollen, mit Ausnahme der zahlreichen China-pins und den Heckbrems No-gos. Nun werden die meisten von Euch mit Stationärollen fischen. Was hängt denn eigentlich in den Rollenhalter Eurer Lieblingsruten? Hintergrund meiner Frage: ich hab jetzt einiges temporär mit der Acolyte verpartnert. So richtig zufrieden bin ich bislang mit keiner der Rollen.



Da gibt es nur eine:
https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/daiwa-team-daiwa-match-d-reel
Den Laden würde ich nicht empfehlen! War nur der erste link bei google mit Bild.
Nicht dass du da ne gebrauchte Rolle bekommst.

Die gibt es auch mit Einzelkurbel falls jemand die tollen Doppelkurbeln nicht mag.

Traumhafter Lauf und echte Wertarbeit!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur eine:
> https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/daiwa-team-daiwa-match-d-reel
> Den Laden würde ich nicht empfehlen! War nur der erste link bei google mit Bild.
> Nicht dass du da ne gebrauchte Rolle bekommst.
> 
> Die gibt es auch mit Einzelkurbel falls jemand die tollen Doppelkurbeln nicht mag.
> 
> Traumhafter Lauf und echte Wertarbeit!



Sag ich doch - Daiwa,...kauft Daiwa!


----------



## Professor Tinca

So ein letztes Update zu anglingdirect und der defekten/gebrauchten Rute.
Inzwischen dauert mir das Theater zu lange und ich repariere die Rute selbst. Denn das sind ja an sich tolle Stöcke.

Da keine Antwort mehr kam von denen, hab ich eine letzte mail geschrieben und mich für ihren "tollen Service" bedankt.

Die können mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Die Nash BP-4 fallen relativ klein aus und sie sind keine Leichtlaufwunder. Aber robust, zuverlässig und die QD Bremse ist über alle Zweifel erhaben. Wie solide Arbeitsschuhe, sehr bequem, aber garantiert nix für den Ballroom. Ich mag sie sehr gerne an der mittleren Grundrute. Zu den 10 ft. mit 2,25 lbs passen sie perfekt.


Ich brauche ja auch eher Arbeitsgerät als Modeaccessoires. Passt denn deiner Meinung nach eine bp-4 zum Beispiel auf eine Drennan Puddle Chucker Carp Feeder in 11ft?
Hab hier leider keinen Laden in der Nähe wo ich das mal testen könnte ...


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Bei Todeswitz fällt mir gerade ein, daß ich heute meine (billigen) Stippruten gewogen habe.
> Also 3-4 richtig billige, aber funktionell uneingeschränkt nutzbare Billigstippen von etwa 5m Länge sind für umsonst abzugeben.
> Eine alte, schwere Shakespeare-Stippe wird aus sentimentalen Gründen aufgehoben, eine etwas leichtere andere 6m-Stippe auch, bis Ersatz da ist.
> Die Spitze einer federleichten, vor 6 oder 7 Jahren angeschafften Garbolino-Whip ist gebrochen, hatte ich gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung.
> 
> Also ich bin auf der Suche nach ner guten Whip von mindestens 6 bis maximal 8m.
> Nach Möglichkeit keine „Pole”, sondern wenigstens mit der Möglichkeit, ne konventionelle Spitze zu nutzen.
> Drennan und Preston sind leider arg teuer (Arghhh).


Ich habe die Browning Argon in 7m . Schön leicht, gut handlebar und auch bezahlbar. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für Dich?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf der Suche nach ner guten Whip von mindestens 6 bis maximal 8m.



Auf jeden Fall bei den Italienern gucken!

Bist du sicher dass du nicht leiber gleich ne Bolo nimmst?
Damit kannste stippen und hast Drillreserve und die Monatge dran lassen beim Einpacken.

Irgendwann kommt nämlich mit jeder Whip der Moment wo du den Dickfisch verlierst weil du keine Schnur geben kannst.
Das war genau der Moment damals der Mich und meine Kompagnons damals bewogen hat auf Bolos umzusteigen.
Du könntest das Lehrgeld sparen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, die Köder sind im Wasser! Erbse hat bereits funktioniert. Allen andern, die heute auch am Wasser sind, wünsche ich viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na dann viel Erfolg!


----------



## feederbrassen

Für Ansitz auf Friedfisch reicht mal wieder die Zeit nicht. 
Ich schnapp mir jetzt meine Barschflitsche und guck mal was am See geht. 

Allen anderen die am Wasser sind tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir wird es heute nix.
Ständig Regenschauer....


----------



## Minimax

Ich bleieb auch daheim, muss meine Höhle aufräumen. Für´s Protokoll: Dafür war ich gestern draussen aber, die Fische liessen sich nicht erweichen, nach zwei Stellen und zwei Stunden hatte ichs satt, und kalt war mir ausserdem, ungemütlicher Tag. Schnell auf Made geschaltet und gottseidank gabs rasch ein Entschneiderungsplötzlein. Dann bin ich ins Auto geflohen und mit Heizung auf volle Pulle abgezittert. Merkwürdig, am Mittwoch haben die Stellen noch FIsch gebracht. So traurig wie´s ist, ich werde nun Methoden- und Ausrüstungsmässig auf kalte Jahreszeit umschalten müssen.
Allen die heut ans Wasser kommen wünsch ich viel Erfolg!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier sieht es zwar immer wieder nach Regen aus, aber bislang bei bestem Herbstwetter. Seltsamerweise beißen heute nur Plötzen, davon jedoch reichlich.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bestimmt ganz nett....
https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-super-ultegra_0187622.html


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - sieht richtig gut aus, Deine Stelle am Flüsschen! Petri zu den Plötz!

Petri heil auch an @Minimax - und ja, einige Fischbestände haben offensichtlich schon in den Winter-Modus geschaltet.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hier ging nichts, jedenfalls fast nichts 
Erst mit verschiedensten Gummis die Spots abgearbeitet und dabei alles versucht. 
Bei dem schiet Regenwetter letzte Woche waren die Barsche wesentlich besser drauf. 
Ein Wechsel auf Blech brachte einen Nanobarsch der nach Barschmanier das Maul ganz schön voll genommen hatte. 




Vielleicht beim nächsten mal 
Wenigstens frische Luft und zwei Stunden am Wasser gewesen. 




Um nochmal kurz das Thema Rollen aufzunehmen, diese hübsche Daiwa könnte ich mir auch gut an einer Feederrute vorstellen, nur etwas größer 
Allen die noch am Wasser sind oder waren ein herzliches Petri heil. 
@Wuemmehunter scheint ja heute ordentlich Plötzen zu fangen


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69  - danke für den Tipp mit der Argon! Ich bin noch am Tüfteln, eventuell käme auch die BlackMagic SLF in Frage.

@Professor Tinca  - danke für den fundierten Hinweis in Sachen Bolo - aus absolut unlogischen und rein „sentimentalen” Gründen hab ich eben Interesse an ner Lang-Lang-Rute. Falls die mit einem zusätzlichen „gummierten Spitzen-Kit” käme, wär das natürlich kein Problem. Aber ne „Flick-Tip” muß sein.
Bei den Italienern seh ich nicht so richtig durch - muß mich mal in Ruhe schlau machen. Zum Glück bin ich nicht unter Zeitdruck.
Meine aktuellen (vor Jahren erstandenen) Lang-Lang-Stippen wiegen bei 6m Länge etwa 380 bzw. 540 Gramm. Das ist mir etwas üppig.

@feederbrassen  - Petri zum Barschi-Burschi!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bei den Italienern seh ich nicht so richtig durch - muß mich mal in Ruhe schlau machen. Zum Glück bin ich nicht unter Zeitdruck.
> Meine aktuellen (vor Jahren erstandenen) Lang-Lang-Stippen wiegen bei 6m Länge etwa 380 bzw. 540 Gramm. Das ist mir etwas üppig.



Das mach mal ruhig.
Die sind da Marktführer.

Maver, Tabucco, Colmic....da solltest du fündig werden.


----------



## TobBok

Hab mal ne kleine Frage hier:
Bei Forellen ist das Entfernen der Kiemen ja sehr simpel.
Wie macht ihr das bei den Weißfischen? Ich krieg das mit den Kiemen nicht so wirklichauf die Reihe.
Friere die Fische frisch mit Kiemen ein. Wenn ich sie weiter entferne, werde ich den Kopf inklusive Kiemen dann abtrennen.
(oder kann ich diese noch kiemen behafteten Rotaugen jetzt allesamt entsorgen? wäre an der Stelle auch lehrgeld, das zu zahlen ist)


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kleine Frage hier:
> Bei Forellen ist das Entfernen der Kiemen ja sehr simpel.
> Wie macht ihr das bei den Weißfischen? Ich krieg das mit den Kiemen nicht so wirklichauf die Reihe.
> Friere die Fische frisch mit Kiemen ein. Wenn ich sie weiter entferne, werde ich den Kopf inklusive Kiemen dann abtrennen.
> (oder kann ich diese noch kiemen behafteten Rotaugen jetzt allesamt entsorgen? wäre an der Stelle auch lehrgeld, das zu zahlen ist)




Wenn ich die essen will, kommt der ganze Kopf ab und gut.

Wozu die Kiemen rauspulen???


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn ich die essen will, kommt der ganze Kopf ab und gut.
> 
> Wozu die Kiemen rauspulen???



Hab mir dazu Videos und Einträge in anderen Foren durchgelesen. Dort wird immer über das Rausnehmen der Kiemen fabuliert.
Bin nur deshalb drüber gestolpert, weil ich sonst eher größere Fische (Hecht etc) verarbeite, und da ist das Ganze nicht ganz so kompliziert. 
Aber du hast Recht.
In dem Fall hol ich die Fische eben aus dem Kühlfach und köpfe die Fische. 
Das ist ja nicht weiter wild.
Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Die Spitze einer federleichten, vor 6 oder 7 Jahren angeschafften Garbolino-Whip ist gebrochen, hatte ich gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung.
> 
> Also ich bin auf der Suche nach ner guten Whip von mindestens 6 bis maximal 8m.
> Nach Möglichkeit keine „Pole”, sondern wenigstens mit der Möglichkeit, ne konventionelle Spitze zu nutzen.
> Drennan und Preston sind leider arg teuer (Arghhh).



Für die Spitzen gibt es Ersatz und wenn Du die Spitzen absägst kannst Du auch einen Gummizug einbauen oder am einfachsten die Spitze einfach weglassen und Gummizug einbauen. Wenn die Garbolino sonst OK ist brauchst Du keine neue Rute.

Heinz


----------



## Tricast

TobBok schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kleine Frage hier:
> Bei Forellen ist das Entfernen der Kiemen ja sehr simpel.
> Wie macht ihr das bei den Weißfischen? Ich krieg das mit den Kiemen nicht so wirklichauf die Reihe.
> Friere die Fische frisch mit Kiemen ein. Wenn ich sie weiter entferne, werde ich den Kopf inklusive Kiemen dann abtrennen.
> (oder kann ich diese noch kiemen behafteten Rotaugen jetzt allesamt entsorgen? wäre an der Stelle auch lehrgeld, das zu zahlen ist)




Mach doch mal ein Bild davon damit wir uns daran ergötzen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Bild davon damit wir uns daran ergötzen können.


----------



## TobBok

Hier noch einmal eine Galerie der Fänge von heute. Alles maßig, unter der Pose auf Mais und/oder Made gefangen. Die Montage dazu war recht simpel. Ne 4 Gramm Pose ausgebleit, ausgeworfen. Angefüttert mit Maden, Mais und etwas Ground Bait.


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Bild davon damit wir uns daran ergötzen können.



Ne lieber nicht. Lehrlingsjahre sind keine Herrenjahre. 
Hab meinen Teil gelernt. So bin ich fürs nächste Mal schlauer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tja jungs, langsam wird es was frisch an der Fulle. Ich glaube wenn das so weiter geht mache ich die Jacke zu. Bislang konnte ich bei unserem spontanen Abendansitz einen winzijohnny verhaften und habe einige Bisse verhauen. Ich angle mit einer Rute weil die mono aufbder harrier durch ist


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Bild davon damit wir uns daran ergötzen können.



sei stark Minimax, sei stark, jetzt nur keinen Raptus...


----------



## rustaweli

Fette Barbe auf Tulip an Feeder. 
Bilder folgen, wenn auch schlechte. Mußte schnell gehen. Bericht folgt, bin noch bißl draußen.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, da freu ich mich für Dich (und auf Deinen Bericht), @rustaweli  - Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Für die Spitzen gibt es Ersatz und wenn Du die Spitzen absägst kannst Du auch einen Gummizug einbauen oder am einfachsten die Spitze einfach weglassen und Gummizug einbauen. Wenn die Garbolino sonst OK ist brauchst Du keine neue Rute.
> 
> Heinz



Danke, Heinz! Ja, die Garbolino (ne federleichte reinrassige Speed-Rute, glaub ich) bekommt ne neue Spitze.
Für die längeren Ruten suche ich nen gewichtsmäßig leichteren Ersatz. Eilt aber nicht. 
Susanne fischt Colmic-Ruten für die Lang-Lang-Angelei, meine ich hier irgendwo, irgendwann gelesen zu haben?


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> sei stark Minimax, sei stark, jetzt nur keinen Raptus...


Sorry das ich öfter "dumme Fragen" stelle momentan. 
Den Friedfisch, den ich bis jetzt verarbeitet hab, hab ich immer von einem befreundeten Angler küchenfertig bekommen. Ohne Schuppen, ausgenommen inklusive der Kiemen, tiefgefroren. Selbst hab ich im Ganzen bis dato nur Karpfen verwertet, oder Weißfisch als Köfi verwendet. 
Und leider ist dieser gute Herr umgezogen vor Kurzem und daher nicht mehr greifbar und somit kann ich nicht mehr die Chance diese Frage zu stellen. Deshalb beschäftige ich momentan zum ersten Mal intensiver mit dem Ükeln. 
Meine Fragen mögen sich stupide lesen, aber für mich sind diese Dinge nicht selbstverständlich und sofort erschließbar


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, meine kleine Ködercompetion ist zu Ende. Sie ging (leider) eindeutig zugunsten der Standards (Made, Mais, Wurm) aus. Das Stück Ananas am Haar mit Quickstop, war zweimal ordentlich zerrupft, Fische blieben aber nicht am 8er Haken hängen. Die Markklößchen waren leider zu weich und hielten nicht mal geschlenzten Würfen stand. Frühstücksfleisch (umgepumpt) hat ebenfalls keine Bisse gebracht. Erbsen funktionierten dagegen ganz gut, ich konnte drei Plötzen darauf fangen. Die mit Abstand meisten der insgesamt 18 Plötzen haben Pinkies gebracht, Dendros liefen auch nicht schlecht und auf Mais habe ich zwei Fische gefangen. Es waren übrigens heute ausschließlich Plötzen (Standardgröße siehe Foto) am Start, keine Güster, kein Brassen, die sonst in dem Gewässer stark vertreten waren. Und noch eine Erkenntnis gab es für mich. Ich habe erstmals mit den 8er Haken mit Haar und Quickstop gefischt, die ohne Vordach geliefert werden und direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet werden. Haben mir richtig gut gefallen, die Haken. Mit denen werde ich definitiv häufiger fischen.
Ansonsten war es ein richtig schöner Nachmittag am Wasser, der Regen schrammte zweimal knapp an uns vorbei, Sonne gab es auch immer wieder und auch wenn die großen Fischen heute gefehlt haben, war es eine kurzweilige Angelei. Ich hoffe alle anderen, die heute auch am Wasser waren, hatten ebenso viel Spaß.


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Sorry das ich öfter "dumme Fragen" stelle momentan.
> Den Friedfisch, den ich bis jetzt verarbeitet hab, hab ich immer von einem befreundeten Angler küchenfertig bekommen. Ohne Schuppen, ausgenommen inklusive der Kiemen, tiefgefroren. Selbst hab ich im Ganzen bis dato nur Karpfen verwertet, oder Weißfisch als Köfi verwendet.
> Und leider ist dieser gute Herr umgezogen vor Kurzem und daher nicht mehr greifbar und somit kann ich nicht mehr die Chance diese Frage zu stellen. Deshalb beschäftige ich momentan zum ersten Mal intensiver mit dem Ükeln.
> Meine Fragen mögen sich stupide lesen, aber für mich sind diese Dinge nicht selbstverständlich und sofort erschließbar


Bleib locker.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, meine kleine Ködercompetion ist zu Ende. Sie ging (leider) eindeutig zugunsten der Standards (Made, Mais, Wurm) aus. Das Stück Ananas am Haar mit Quickstop, war zweimal ordentlich zerrupft, Fische blieben aber nicht am 8er Haken hängen. Die Markklößchen waren leider zu weich und hielten nicht mal geschlenzten Würfen stand. Frühstücksfleisch (umgepumpt) hat ebenfalls keine Bisse gebracht. Erbsen funktionierten dagegen ganz gut, ich konnte drei Plötzen darauf fangen. Die mit Abstand meisten der insgesamt 18 Plötzen haben Pinkies gebracht, Dendros liefen auch nicht schlecht und auf Mais habe ich zwei Fische gefangen. Es waren übrigens heute ausschließlich Plötzen (Standardgröße siehe Foto) am Start, keine Güster, kein Brassen, die sonst in dem Gewässer stark vertreten waren. Und noch eine Erkenntnis gab es für mich. Ich habe erstmals mit den 8er Haken mit Haar und Quickstop gefischt, die ohne Vordach geliefert werden und direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet werden. Haben mir richtig gut gefallen, die Haken. Mit denen werde ich definitiv häufiger fischen.
> Ansonsten war es ein richtig schöner Nachmittag am Wasser, der Regen schrammte zweimal knapp an uns vorbei, Sonne gab es auch immer wieder und auch wenn die großen Fischen heute gefehlt haben, war es eine kurzweilige Angelei. Ich hoffe alle anderen, die heute auch am Wasser waren, hatten ebenso viel Spaß.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332219
> Anhang anzeigen 332220
> Anhang anzeigen 332221
> Anhang anzeigen 332222
> Anhang anzeigen 332223




Schöner Bericht @Wuemmehunter .

Petri Heil zu dem Plötzenschwarm!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@TobBok: Keiner hier hat ein Problem damit, auch mal einen Fisch kulinarisch zu verwerten. Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen sehen wir in diesem Thread nicht so gerne. Hinweise, wie man sie am besten in die Küche befördert, wirst Du hier auch nur ausgesprochen selten finden.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter Da hast du ja einiges ausprobiert. Schöner Bericht

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Petri auch von mir, @Wuemmehunter , ja so ists, man denkt sich die herrlichsten Leckereien aus, aber die Fische sind eben in der Regel konservativ. Ich frag mich ob die Monoplötzen ein Hinweis auf die kalte Jahreszeit sind?
Und kannst Du nochmal Hersteller und Modell der vorfachlosen Haarhaken nennen, die interessieren mich,
hg
Minimax


----------



## TobBok

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @TobBok: Keiner hier hat ein Problem damit, auch mal einen Fisch kulinarisch zu verwerten. Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen sehen wir in diesem Thread nicht so gerne. Hinweise, wie man sie am besten in die Küche befördert, wirst Du hier auch nur ausgesprochen selten finden.


Werde ich in Zukunft bedenken und ab jetzt neutrale Tagesberichte ohne blutige Fische & mit Landschaftsbildern posten. 
Für Kulinarisches werde ich dann ins entsprechende Unterforum hüpfen. 
Danke für deine faire Kritik.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, meine kleine Ködercompetion ist zu Ende. Sie ging (leider) eindeutig zugunsten der Standards (Made, Mais, Wurm) aus. Das Stück Ananas am Haar mit Quickstop, war zweimal ordentlich zerrupft, Fische blieben aber nicht am 8er Haken hängen. Die Markklößchen waren leider zu weich und hielten nicht mal geschlenzten Würfen stand. Frühstücksfleisch (umgepumpt) hat ebenfalls keine Bisse gebracht. Erbsen funktionierten dagegen ganz gut, ich konnte drei Plötzen darauf fangen. Die mit Abstand meisten der insgesamt 18 Plötzen haben Pinkies gebracht, Dendros liefen auch nicht schlecht und auf Mais habe ich zwei Fische gefangen. Es waren übrigens heute ausschließlich Plötzen (Standardgröße siehe Foto) am Start, keine Güster, kein Brassen, die sonst in dem Gewässer stark vertreten waren. Und noch eine Erkenntnis gab es für mich. Ich habe erstmals mit den 8er Haken mit Haar und Quickstop gefischt, die ohne Vordach geliefert werden und direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet werden. Haben mir richtig gut gefallen, die Haken. Mit denen werde ich definitiv häufiger fischen.
> Ansonsten war es ein richtig schöner Nachmittag am Wasser, der Regen schrammte zweimal knapp an uns vorbei, Sonne gab es auch immer wieder und auch wenn die großen Fischen heute gefehlt haben, war es eine kurzweilige Angelei. Ich hoffe alle anderen, die heute auch am Wasser waren, hatten ebenso viel Spaß.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332219
> Anhang anzeigen 332220
> Anhang anzeigen 332221
> Anhang anzeigen 332222
> Anhang anzeigen 332223


Petri,schöner Bericht und Bilder.


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Werde ich in Zukunft bedenken und ab jetzt neutrale Tagesberichte ohne blutige Fische & mit Landschaftsbildern posten.
> Für Kulinarisches werde ich dann ins entsprechende Unterforum hüpfen.
> Danke für deine faire Kritik.


Dann mach das mal so. Blutige Fische sind unschön.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir, @Wuemmehunter , ja so ists, man denkt sich die herrlichsten Leckereien aus, aber die Fische sind eben in der Regel konservativ. Ich frag mich ob die Monoplötzen ein Hinweis auf die kalte Jahreszeit sind?
> Und kannst Du nochmal Hersteller und Modell der vorfachlosen Haarhaken nennen, die interessieren mich,
> hg
> Minimax


Bitteschön, sehe gerade, dass es sogar 10er Haken waren, die fallen aber recht groß aus.


----------



## phirania

Sauwetter heute...
Ein paar Rotaugen gab es aber  doch noch.


----------



## TobBok

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann mach das mal so. Blutige Fische sind unschön.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich selbst habe damit nicht so das Problem.
Werde es aber bedenken und die Bilder dann machen, wenn ich den Fisch in der Hand halte, er in Kescher liegt oder auf der Enthakematte landet, bevor ich ihn versorge. Ist ja alles andere als unmöglich. Ich bin selbst kein Fan von den Bildern, bei denen Leute dahinter knien oder stehen- weiß auch nicht. Da ist jeder wohl anders gestrickt. 

Ich will das wir alle gut miteinander klarkommen. Der thread hier hat immer gute Tipps und ihr seid auch alle sehr umgänglich.


----------



## feederbrassen

TobBok schrieb:


> Sorry das ich öfter "dumme Fragen" stelle momentan.


Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht.
Es gibt nur dumme Antworten.


----------



## Minimax

@phirania Brrr, das sieht ungemütlich aus, daher doppelt Petri zu den Rotaugen!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Sauwetter heute...
> Ein paar Rotaugen gab es aber  doch noch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332225


Petri Kalle.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - vielen Dank für den schönen und rech bebilderten Bericht! Die Korum-Haken kenne (und verwende) ich auch. 
Ne Weile lagen diese Haken den Sonubaits-Pellets bei. Dummerweise hab ich auf diese Weise nur 2 oder 4 Stück ergattert und auch sehr viele Pellets, die bei meiner Angelei nicht so der Bringer waren...

@phirania  - Petri und stark, daß Du dem Wetter getrotzt hast!


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf  - schade um die Mono auf der Harrier! Hoffentlich kommst Du hinter die Geheimnisse der Kapselrolle und kannst sie in Zukunft unbeschwert genießne!

@daci7 - größenmäßig könnte die Nash BP-4 an ne mittelschwere 11ft-Feederrute passen. Ich hab sie an einer etwas schwereren 12ft-Rute, da finde ich sie angenehm.
Ich persönlich würde sie nicht für eine Angelart nehmen, wo man regelmäßig „neu auswirft”, dafür läuft sie mir nicht schön genug. Ich hab in letzter Zeit viele günstige Rollen gekauft und die Nash ist vom Lauf her die klar „ungeschmeidigste”. Dennoch mag ich die Rolle nach anfänglichem Zweifel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hallo Jungs,
Bin grade eben heim gekommen. Langsam wird es frisch, wenn es so weiter geht werd ich wohl die Jacke zu machen müssen. Es blieb  bei dem einen Fisch,aber ich habe mehrere Bisse versemmelt, darunter einen vehementen auf Tulip. Zur Harrier - ich kann die 20er von Hand zerreißen, innerhalb von Wochen verdorben, krass


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute beruflich in einer kleinen Stadt  westlich von Rostock. 
Hatte vor Jahren mal überlegt, dem dortigen Angelverein beizutreten, habe dann aber davon wieder Abstand genommen, als ich erfahren habe, daß dort in kleinen Teichen Forellen „für die Rentner” (so die Aussage) besetzt wurden.

Heute kam ich zufällig an einem dieser Teiche vorbei und hab mal ein Bild gemacht:






Die Maisdose, der rostige, aber sehr oft überstrichene weiße Zaun, irgendwie eine surreale Szene


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute beruflich in einer kleinen Stadt  westlich von Rostock.
> 
> 
> Heute kam ich zufällig an einem dieser Teiche vorbei und hab mal ein Bild gemacht:



Erinnert ein bisschen an den Damm mit dem Geländer vom Redmire Pool 
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

So, wie angekündigt mein kleiner Bericht.
Wie schon erwähnt, nutzte ich heute mein abendliches Zeitfenster für einen Ansitz mit Feederrute und Tulip auf meine geliebten Dickköpfe. Naja, bißl geschummelt. Erst fischte ich meinen heutigen Spot bis in die Dämmerung hinein mit der UL ab. Jedoch mehr als erfolglos, was mich auch skeptisch betreffend meines späteren Ansitzes werden ließ. Absolut null Aktivität auf dem Wasser war zu verzeichnen, keine Nachläufer, keine Anfasser, einfach mal nichts. In der späteren Dämmerung brachte ich dann meine Feeder in Stellung, mit der Hoffnung auf einkehrende Bettruhe der Grundeln. Also Feeder scharf gemacht, Stuhl aufgebaut und gemütlich gemacht. Jedoch passierte erst einmal garnichts. Ein Schnurflieger ließ mich jedoch aufschrecken. Nach mehrmaligem neu bestücken mit Tulip und einigen Hängern(ja, dieser Spot ist wahnsinnig hängerreich, aber ich finde mit der Zeit schon meine paar möglichen Meter), kam endlich Bewegung ins Spiel. Endlich Ausschläge an der Rute, und keine grundeltypischen.
Heftiger Ausschlag, Rute in die Hand, leichter Anhieb. Ja, Fischkontakt. Und was für einer. Was ist das? Jedenfalls kein Zielfisch, oder ein enorm riesengroßer. Es folgten heftige Kopfstöße und Schnurabzug. Was ist das? Ein größerer Karpfen, ein kleinerer Wels? Auf jeden Fall stellte sich meine Entscheidung, anstelle meiner Aqualite auf meine Feeder zurückzugreifen, als absolut richtig heraus. Es folgte ein heftiger Kampf. Jetzt nur nicht ungeduldig werden, gib ihm Zeit, geh auf Nummer sicher, mache ihn müde. Vergiß nicht das Drama von gestern. Bleib ruhig, drille lieber 5 Minuten länger, dafür aber sicher. Nebenher schon mal den Kescher ins Wasser, nein, in meinen Gesellen gelegt, und weiter gedrillt. Was ist das? Immer wieder Schnurabzug und heftige Kopfstöße. Doch ein kleinerer Wels? Sind dies Schwanzschläge statt Kopfstöße? Dann endlich bekam ich ihn kurz zu Gesicht. Aber dank der Lichtverhältnisse für mich nicht erkennbar. Nun endlich hatte ich ihn soweit, um ihn mit meinem Kescher zusammenzuführen. Endlich sicher im Kescher. Was ist das? Ja mal gar nicht erwartet, eine Barbe. Meine Freude war riesig. Jetzt sehr schnell abhaken, ein paar Bilder und in die Freiheit entlassen(sind neben anderen Beweggründen bei mir ganzjährig geschützt). Jedoch hielt er sich nicht an unsere Absprache den anderen Flussbewohnern nichts von unserem Treffen zu erzählen. Hätte ich wohl auch so gemacht. Da in mir ja bekanntlich die Kraft der anglerischen Doppelherzen schlägt, ließ mich mein Spinnanglerherz satte 67cm messen. Bei den Predator Cups wird aufgerundet! Nicht ganz mein PB, aber ich war glücklich. War auch wichtig für mein friedfischeres Seelenheil.
Danach ging wie gesagt einfach nichts mehr und ich packte dann zusammen. Morgen in aller früh geht es dann wieder mit der UL raus, um später mit frischen Brötschen pünktlich zum Frühstück daheim zu sein.
Notiz an mich: brauch für die grundelfreie Zeit von <=8Grad eine neue Feederrute und vor allem eine neue Rolle. Das war heute ja furchtbar vom sperrigen Lauf der Bremse beim Drill her.
Hier die Bilder. Anstelle von nem Zolli legte ich mein Taschenmesser bei. Grifflänge 11,5, gesamt 19,5cm.


----------



## Hering 58

Schöner Bericht -Petri- rustaweli


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli 
Dunnerlüttchen, was ein Torpedo, so ein Kaventsmann! Herrlicher Fisch, mein allerherzlichstes Petri. Und toll und spannend geschildert. Freue mich sehr für Dich und den tollen Fang- aber auf Dein schickes Messer (laglglegeieole oder so?) bin ich direkt etwas neidisch,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - eieiei, die ist ja gut in Form (schöne Wampe) - nochmals ein herzliches Petri heil und danke für den „mein Herz klopft mit-Bericht”!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Rusty!

Ein toller Bericht und ein propperer Fisch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @rustaweli! Was für ein schöner Fisch, der Drill muss der Hammer gewesen sein. Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos. Bin ganz beeindruckt!


----------



## feederbrassen

@rustaweli, macht Spaß deinen Beitrag zu lesen, man fiebert gleich mit 
Petri heil.


----------



## rutilus69

@rustaweli Auch von mir ein dickes Petri! zu der wunderschönen Barbe und dem tollen Bericht


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, wie angekündigt mein kleiner Bericht.
> Wie schon erwähnt, nutzte ich heute mein abendliches Zeitfenster für einen Ansitz mit Feederrute und Tulip auf meine geliebten Dickköpfe. Naja, bißl geschummelt. Erst fischte ich meinen heutigen Spot bis in die Dämmerung hinein mit der UL ab. Jedoch mehr als erfolglos, was mich auch skeptisch betreffend meines späteren Ansitzes werden ließ. Absolut null Aktivität auf dem Wasser war zu verzeichnen, keine Nachläufer, keine Anfasser, einfach mal nichts. In der späteren Dämmerung brachte ich dann meine Feeder in Stellung, mit der Hoffnung auf einkehrende Bettruhe der Grundeln. Also Feeder scharf gemacht, Stuhl aufgebaut und gemütlich gemacht. Jedoch passierte erst einmal garnichts. Ein Schnurflieger ließ mich jedoch aufschrecken. Nach mehrmaligem neu bestücken mit Tulip und einigen Hängern(ja, dieser Spot ist wahnsinnig hängerreich, aber ich finde mit der Zeit schon meine paar möglichen Meter), kam endlich Bewegung ins Spiel. Endlich Ausschläge an der Rute, und keine grundeltypischen.
> Heftiger Ausschlag, Rute in die Hand, leichter Anhieb. Ja, Fischkontakt. Und was für einer. Was ist das? Jedenfalls kein Zielfisch, oder ein enorm riesengroßer. Es folgten heftige Kopfstöße und Schnurabzug. Was ist das? Ein größerer Karpfen, ein kleinerer Wels? Auf jeden Fall stellte sich meine Entscheidung, anstelle meiner Aqualite auf meine Feeder zurückzugreifen, als absolut richtig heraus. Es folgte ein heftiger Kampf. Jetzt nur nicht ungeduldig werden, gib ihm Zeit, geh auf Nummer sicher, mache ihn müde. Vergiß nicht das Drama von gestern. Bleib ruhig, drille lieber 5 Minuten länger, dafür aber sicher. Nebenher schon mal den Kescher ins Wasser, nein, in meinen Gesellen gelegt, und weiter gedrillt. Was ist das? Immer wieder Schnurabzug und heftige Kopfstöße. Doch ein kleinerer Wels? Sind dies Schwanzschläge statt Kopfstöße? Dann endlich bekam ich ihn kurz zu Gesicht. Aber dank der Lichtverhältnisse für mich nicht erkennbar. Nun endlich hatte ich ihn soweit, um ihn mit meinem Kescher zusammenzuführen. Endlich sicher im Kescher. Was ist das? Ja mal gar nicht erwartet, eine Barbe. Meine Freude war riesig. Jetzt sehr schnell abhaken, ein paar Bilder und in die Freiheit entlassen(sind neben anderen Beweggründen bei mir ganzjährig geschützt). Jedoch hielt er sich nicht an unsere Absprache den anderen Flussbewohnern nichts von unserem Treffen zu erzählen. Hätte ich wohl auch so gemacht. Da in mir ja bekanntlich die Kraft der anglerischen Doppelherzen schlägt, ließ mich mein Spinnanglerherz satte 67cm messen. Bei den Predator Cups wird aufgerundet! Nicht ganz mein PB, aber ich war glücklich. War auch wichtig für mein friedfischeres Seelenheil.
> Danach ging wie gesagt einfach nichts mehr und ich packte dann zusammen. Morgen in aller früh geht es dann wieder mit der UL raus, um später mit frischen Brötschen pünktlich zum Frühstück daheim zu sein.
> Notiz an mich: brauch für die grundelfreie Zeit von <=8Grad eine neue Feederrute und vor allem eine neue Rolle. Das war heute ja furchtbar vom sperrigen Lauf der Bremse beim Drill her.
> Hier die Bilder. Anstelle von nem Zolli legte ich mein Taschenmesser bei. Grifflänge 11,5, gesamt 19,5cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 332236
> Anhang anzeigen 332237



Dickes Petri zur Barbe..
Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht.


----------



## phirania

Hier ist heuer schönes Wetter so werde ich auch noch mal mein Glück versuchen..


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Hier ist heuer schönes Wetter so werde ich auch noch mal mein Glück versuchen..


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!



Danke.
Werde wohl mit einer Rute ein wenig an der Werse langwandern und schauen was die Döbel machen...


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, wie angekündigt mein kleiner Bericht.
> Wie schon erwähnt, nutzte ich heute mein abendliches Zeitfenster für einen Ansitz mit Feederrute und Tulip auf meine geliebten Dickköpfe. Naja, bißl geschummelt. Erst fischte ich meinen heutigen Spot bis in die Dämmerung hinein mit der UL ab. Jedoch mehr als erfolglos, was mich auch skeptisch betreffend meines späteren Ansitzes werden ließ. Absolut null Aktivität auf dem Wasser war zu verzeichnen, keine Nachläufer, keine Anfasser, einfach mal nichts. In der späteren Dämmerung brachte ich dann meine Feeder in Stellung, mit der Hoffnung auf einkehrende Bettruhe der Grundeln. Also Feeder scharf gemacht, Stuhl aufgebaut und gemütlich gemacht. Jedoch passierte erst einmal garnichts. Ein Schnurflieger ließ mich jedoch aufschrecken. Nach mehrmaligem neu bestücken mit Tulip und einigen Hängern(ja, dieser Spot ist wahnsinnig hängerreich, aber ich finde mit der Zeit schon meine paar möglichen Meter), kam endlich Bewegung ins Spiel. Endlich Ausschläge an der Rute, und keine grundeltypischen.
> Heftiger Ausschlag, Rute in die Hand, leichter Anhieb. Ja, Fischkontakt. Und was für einer. Was ist das? Jedenfalls kein Zielfisch, oder ein enorm riesengroßer. Es folgten heftige Kopfstöße und Schnurabzug. Was ist das? Ein größerer Karpfen, ein kleinerer Wels? Auf jeden Fall stellte sich meine Entscheidung, anstelle meiner Aqualite auf meine Feeder zurückzugreifen, als absolut richtig heraus. Es folgte ein heftiger Kampf. Jetzt nur nicht ungeduldig werden, gib ihm Zeit, geh auf Nummer sicher, mache ihn müde. Vergiß nicht das Drama von gestern. Bleib ruhig, drille lieber 5 Minuten länger, dafür aber sicher. Nebenher schon mal den Kescher ins Wasser, nein, in meinen Gesellen gelegt, und weiter gedrillt. Was ist das? Immer wieder Schnurabzug und heftige Kopfstöße. Doch ein kleinerer Wels? Sind dies Schwanzschläge statt Kopfstöße? Dann endlich bekam ich ihn kurz zu Gesicht. Aber dank der Lichtverhältnisse für mich nicht erkennbar. Nun endlich hatte ich ihn soweit, um ihn mit meinem Kescher zusammenzuführen. Endlich sicher im Kescher. Was ist das? Ja mal gar nicht erwartet, eine Barbe. Meine Freude war riesig. Jetzt sehr schnell abhaken, ein paar Bilder und in die Freiheit entlassen(sind neben anderen Beweggründen bei mir ganzjährig geschützt). Jedoch hielt er sich nicht an unsere Absprache den anderen Flussbewohnern nichts von unserem Treffen zu erzählen. Hätte ich wohl auch so gemacht. Da in mir ja bekanntlich die Kraft der anglerischen Doppelherzen schlägt, ließ mich mein Spinnanglerherz satte 67cm messen. Bei den Predator Cups wird aufgerundet! Nicht ganz mein PB, aber ich war glücklich. War auch wichtig für mein friedfischeres Seelenheil.
> Danach ging wie gesagt einfach nichts mehr und ich packte dann zusammen. Morgen in aller früh geht es dann wieder mit der UL raus, um später mit frischen Brötschen pünktlich zum Frühstück daheim zu sein.
> Notiz an mich: brauch für die grundelfreie Zeit von <=8Grad eine neue Feederrute und vor allem eine neue Rolle. Das war heute ja furchtbar vom sperrigen Lauf der Bremse beim Drill her.
> Hier die Bilder. Anstelle von nem Zolli legte ich mein Taschenmesser bei. Grifflänge 11,5, gesamt 19,5cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 332236
> Anhang anzeigen 332237



Herzliches Petri zur schönen Barbe und der spannenden Geschichte!


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Danke.
> Werde wohl mit einer Rute ein wenig an der Werse langwandern und schauen was die Döbel machen...



Dann mal viel Erfolg. Ich war heute früh auch wieder draußen, jedoch im Stile eines Schneiders.


----------



## phirania

So Köder klar.
Auf gehts solange das Wetter hält.


----------



## geomas

^ Edamer und Frühstücksfleisch sehen echt lecker aus, auch für mich als nicht-Döbel...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So Köder klar.
> Auf gehts solange das Wetter hält.
> Anhang anzeigen 332255
> Anhang anzeigen 332256
> Anhang anzeigen 332257


Viel Glück und Spaß.Hol sie dir die Döbel.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Edamer und Frühstücksfleisch sehen echt lecker aus, auch für mich als nicht-Döbel...


Damit schlägt er zwei Fliegen mit einer klappe, wenn die Fische nicht wollen hat er einen herzhaften Snack


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf 
Yo, el Potto, hoffe es war noch schön an der Fulle - was war denn genau mit der Harrier Schnur?
hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, wie angekündigt mein kleiner Bericht.
> Wie schon erwähnt, nutzte ich heute mein abendliches Zeitfenster für einen Ansitz mit Feederrute und Tulip auf meine geliebten Dickköpfe. Naja, bißl geschummelt. Erst fischte ich meinen heutigen Spot bis in die Dämmerung hinein mit der UL ab. Jedoch mehr als erfolglos, was mich auch skeptisch betreffend meines späteren Ansitzes werden ließ. Absolut null Aktivität auf dem Wasser war zu verzeichnen, keine Nachläufer, keine Anfasser, einfach mal nichts. In der späteren Dämmerung brachte ich dann meine Feeder in Stellung, mit der Hoffnung auf einkehrende Bettruhe der Grundeln. Also Feeder scharf gemacht, Stuhl aufgebaut und gemütlich gemacht. Jedoch passierte erst einmal garnichts. Ein Schnurflieger ließ mich jedoch aufschrecken. Nach mehrmaligem neu bestücken mit Tulip und einigen Hängern(ja, dieser Spot ist wahnsinnig hängerreich, aber ich finde mit der Zeit schon meine paar möglichen Meter), kam endlich Bewegung ins Spiel. Endlich Ausschläge an der Rute, und keine grundeltypischen.
> Heftiger Ausschlag, Rute in die Hand, leichter Anhieb. Ja, Fischkontakt. Und was für einer. Was ist das? Jedenfalls kein Zielfisch, oder ein enorm riesengroßer. Es folgten heftige Kopfstöße und Schnurabzug. Was ist das? Ein größerer Karpfen, ein kleinerer Wels? Auf jeden Fall stellte sich meine Entscheidung, anstelle meiner Aqualite auf meine Feeder zurückzugreifen, als absolut richtig heraus. Es folgte ein heftiger Kampf. Jetzt nur nicht ungeduldig werden, gib ihm Zeit, geh auf Nummer sicher, mache ihn müde. Vergiß nicht das Drama von gestern. Bleib ruhig, drille lieber 5 Minuten länger, dafür aber sicher. Nebenher schon mal den Kescher ins Wasser, nein, in meinen Gesellen gelegt, und weiter gedrillt. Was ist das? Immer wieder Schnurabzug und heftige Kopfstöße. Doch ein kleinerer Wels? Sind dies Schwanzschläge statt Kopfstöße? Dann endlich bekam ich ihn kurz zu Gesicht. Aber dank der Lichtverhältnisse für mich nicht erkennbar. Nun endlich hatte ich ihn soweit, um ihn mit meinem Kescher zusammenzuführen. Endlich sicher im Kescher. Was ist das? Ja mal gar nicht erwartet, eine Barbe. Meine Freude war riesig. Jetzt sehr schnell abhaken, ein paar Bilder und in die Freiheit entlassen(sind neben anderen Beweggründen bei mir ganzjährig geschützt). Jedoch hielt er sich nicht an unsere Absprache den anderen Flussbewohnern nichts von unserem Treffen zu erzählen. Hätte ich wohl auch so gemacht. Da in mir ja bekanntlich die Kraft der anglerischen Doppelherzen schlägt, ließ mich mein Spinnanglerherz satte 67cm messen. Bei den Predator Cups wird aufgerundet! Nicht ganz mein PB, aber ich war glücklich. War auch wichtig für mein friedfischeres Seelenheil.
> Danach ging wie gesagt einfach nichts mehr und ich packte dann zusammen. Morgen in aller früh geht es dann wieder mit der UL raus, um später mit frischen Brötschen pünktlich zum Frühstück daheim zu sein.
> Notiz an mich: brauch für die grundelfreie Zeit von <=8Grad eine neue Feederrute und vor allem eine neue Rolle. Das war heute ja furchtbar vom sperrigen Lauf der Bremse beim Drill her.
> Hier die Bilder. Anstelle von nem Zolli legte ich mein Taschenmesser bei. Grifflänge 11,5, gesamt 19,5cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 332236
> Anhang anzeigen 332237



Hey - was soll denn der Wunsch nach einer neuen Rolle?
Dir scheint es etwas am rechten Glauben zu mangeln... .
Sage bitte 50 mal "every fixed Spool will do the trick"...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Yo, el Potto, hoffe es war noch schön an der Fulle - was war denn genau mit der Harrier Schnur?
> hg
> Minimax


Es war schön  ich war gestern nur zu müde zum berichten. Die 20er Schnur lässt sich mit der Hand zerreißen. Hab vor einigen Wochen mit der noch Fisch gefangen und hatte beim letzten Mal nen mysteriösen Abriss. Also habe ich die Schnur nach Beschädigungen abgesucht und ca 10m abgeschnitten. Erster Wurf, mit nem Goldpreisigen FOX Würfelblei, erster Hänger (Kraut) und ab war die Montage. Die Schnur untersucht und nen zugtest gemacht- voll für den Podex. Gut, dass ich ne frische 18er Spule GTM gekauft habe. Es ist ja nicht ganz ohne bei Kapselrollen den richtigen Füllstand zu finden, lt. Daiwa passen 100m 20er drauf aber man solle sie höchstens zu 90% füllen - der 18er ohne shot dürfte also unproblematisch sein.

Durch SJs Ausfall fischte ich also lediglich mit meiner 10' Browning Black Magic Competition Carp Bomb mit 80gr WG, als Rolle kam meine allroundersatzrolle Shimauski Sedona mit 0,25er technium, 16er Vorfach, 12er Haken, 30gr. Birnenblei am running rig mit China Nubbsies. Diesmal habe ich einen Knickischlauch über den Snap geschoben und hatte deutlich weniger mit Verwicklungen zu kämpfen, ich habe ungefähr 3m vom Steilufer eingeworfen, drei Maden ein Caster, und habe loosefeed etwas stromauf eingeworfen. Es gab einige Bisse  hängen blieb nur ein Winzjohnny, der sich selbst den Haken durchs Auge getrieben hatte und zur Lichtung am Ende des Pfades geführt wurde. Ich schnitt darauf hin (sie fressen!) Tulip klein (so 10-20mm Würfel) köderte es vorschriftsmäßig mit Stoppermade an und begann, unterstützt von der Zwille, den Abschnitt abzusuchen. War im Dunkeln nicht so leicht aber  als ich (btw mit dem selben Tulipwürfel, bei den Bedingungen richtig angeködert eine super Sache) und vor meinen Füßen gab es einen heftigen Biss auf den Brocken, da ich gerade eine Kippe drehte war ich leider zu langsam und der Moment war vorbei. Die letzten 1,5 Stunden passierte nix mehr, nur dem Plumpsgott wurden Dendros geklaut (man muss die kleinen Biester die sowas tun einfach lieb haben) und das Wetter wurde mit Böen und Regen nicht angenehmer, also gegen halb zehn eingepackt und zufrieden heimgefahren.

Nervig waren Aufbau und montieren im rapiden dunkler werden und das Schnurfiasko. Aber hey: nicht geschneidert (im Gegensatz zum Kumpel, das ist dann nicht geschneidert +1)  und interessante Erkenntnisse über das Gewässer gewonnen. Runder Abend!


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey - was soll denn der Wunsch nach einer neuen Rolle?
> Dir scheint es etwas am rechten Glauben zu mangeln... .
> Sage bitte 50 mal "every fixed Spool will do the trick"...


Er hat den Fisch gefangen, oder nicht?


----------



## Hecht100+

An die Werte Pin- Fraktion, schafft es eigentlich die Strömung oder der Winddruck bei einer Segelpose, die Schnur ohne hinzutun des Anglers von der Pin zu ziehen. Oder gebt ihr manuell Schnur nach. Und zweitens, was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer guten und einer nicht so guten Pin, die Preise gehen ja von 15 Euros bis in den vierstelligen Betrag. Und drittens, ist eine Pin immer 1:1 übersetz oder gibt es dort auch wie bei manchen Fliegenrollen eine andere Übersetzung?


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - danke für Deinen Bericht. Abbau bei Regen und/oder Kälte plus evtl. Dunkelheit ist für mich immer ne Nervenprobe.
Dein „Nottackle” ist doch sehr proper. Plötzliche Schnurschwäche so wie Du sie beschreibst habe ich nie erlebt (von einem Cormoran-Dropshot-Fertig-Vorfach mal abgesehen, was aus der Tüte heraus morsch war).


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> An die Werte Pin- Fraktion, schafft es eigentlich die Strömung oder der Winddruck bei einer Segelpose, die Schnur ohne hinzutun des Anglers von der Pin zu ziehen. Oder gebt ihr manuell Schnur nach. Und zweitens, was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer guten und einer nicht so guten Pin, die Preise gehen ja von 15 Euros bis in den vierstelligen Betrag. Und drittens, ist eine Pin immer 1:1 übersetz oder gibt es dort auch wie bei manchen Fliegenrollen eine andere Übersetzung?


Eine Pin gibt bei Strömung von alleine Schmur, dass ist ja das coole. Ob es bei Wind reicht weiss ich nicht. Kommt wohl auf stärke und Ausdauer des Windes an. Berichte doch mal 
Eine gute Pin erkennt man daran dass sie Ükelapproved ist. @Wurzelsepp hatte mal geschildert wie er preiswerte Pins flott macht (tuning), ich hingegen schwöre auf die Chinapin was PreisLeistung angeht.
Eine klassische Nottinghamrolle ist immer 1:1 übersetzt, afaik.

@geomas der vorher gefangene Fisch war recht winzig und erst dachte ich die schnur wird beschädigt weil du spüle zu voll ist etc. - ich habe halt nur zuletzt nach der Schnur selber geguckt, da war der Drops schon gelutscht. War auch keine ganz frische Schnur sondern ein Spulenrest. Hab ich geschludert, wird nicht mehr vorkommen


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> An die Werte Pin- Fraktion, schafft es eigentlich (…) der Winddruck bei einer Segelpose, die Schnur ohne hinzutun des Anglers von der Pin zu ziehen.



Da wär ich sehr skeptisch. Müsste auch vor allem sehr konstanter Wind sein. Zu Deinen Hecht-an-der-Pin-Plänen: Sei unbesorgt, jede aktuelle Pin dürfte rein stabilitätsmässig geeignet sein, vor allem weil da ja meist die Spule aus einem Stück ist, und sie ohnehin alle gleich gross sind. Man braucht also keine spezielle "Grossfisch-Pin" (Alvey etc.) Bei Oldtimern kommts natürlich auf den Zustand und die Bauart (genietete Stege, Zahn der Zeit, kleiner Durchmesser macht Schwierigkeiten beim Fühlunghalten im Drill..) an. Das ist glaube ich eher eine Frage von Vorfach, Rute und Schnur. 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax Um Vorfach, Rute und Schnur mach ich mir keine Sorgen, wie @Kochtopf schon mal schrieb, genug Fassungsvermögen auf der Pin ist auch da, ich glaube, ich denke einfach zu viel. Wenn ich jetzt mit einer Segelpose Angel, lege ich die Schnur in Ringe vor der Rute aus. Das will ich ja vermeiden. Oder das man immer Schnur nachgeben muss, wenn sie so von der Rolle laufen würde wäre es optimal. Mein Nebengedanke ist natürlich damit auf Fische an der Oberfläche zu angeln, wo man ansonsten mit Schwimmbrot, schwimmenden Boilie oder anderes im Wurf nicht hinkommt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das zum Beispiel ist eine Shakespeare Speedex, sie hat kein Kugellager aber dafür ist sie beim Einkurbeln dopppelt so schnell, Übersetzung 1:2. Und wenn man dann 50 mtr Schnur 1:1 einholen musss, dauert es evtl etwas länger. Aber man kann bei dieser Rolle die Hemmung nur verringern, nicht ausschalten, deshalb die Frage nach der Pin mit Übersetzung.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax Um Vorfach, Rute und Schnur mach ich mir keine Sorgen, wie @Kochtopf schon mal schrieb, genug Fassungsvermögen auf der Pin ist auch da, ich glaube, ich denke einfach zu viel. Wenn ich jetzt mit einer Segelpose Angel, lege ich die Schnur in Ringe vor der Rute aus. Das will ich ja vermeiden. Oder das man immer Schnur nachgeben muss, wenn sie so von der Rolle laufen würde wäre es optimal. Mein Nebengedanke ist natürlich damit auf Fische an der Oberfläche zu angeln, wo man ansonsten mit Schwimmbrot, schwimmenden Boilie oder anderes im Wurf nicht hinkommt.



Ich hab da auch Keinerlei Erfahrungen, finds aber sehr interessant- Kochis Rat es einfach mal auszuprobieren ist sicher der richtige.
Wenns Dir rein um die Platzierung Schwimmender/Extrem leichtet Köder an der Oberfläche geht -wofür ja ne konventionelle Segelpose nicht so super geeignet erscheint, wie wäre es denn mit einem laaaaaaaaaaaangen Vorfach, und dann mit einem Revival des guten alten Buldo, oder der englischen (Controller) bzw. italienischen (Schwimmender Spirolino) Variante? So könntest Du deinen Präsentationsradius solcher Köder enorm vergrößern, ob Pin oder Statio?


----------



## Hecht100+

Mit dem Spirolino hat man immer so einen Einschlag, da sind meine Karpfen oder Graser immer schneller weg als es mir lieb war. Ich wollte einfach das Stück Schwimmbrot ganz langsam über den See gesegelt haben, so das kein Argwohn entsteht, das ist mein Hintergedanke. Es klappt ja beim Graser z. B. auch mit der Stellfischrute, die ist stabil genug und ich kann das Brot sanft auf die Oberfläche legen. Aber eben nur so weit ich werfen kann.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit dem Spirolino hat man immer so einen Einschlag, da sind meine Karpfen oder Graser immer schneller weg als es mir lieb war. Ich wollte einfach das Stück Schwimmbrot ganz langsam über den See gesegelt haben, so das kein Argwohn entsteht, das ist mein Hintergedanke. Es klappt ja beim Graser z. B. auch mit der Stellfischrute, die ist stabil genug und ich kann das Brot sanft auf die Oberfläche legen. Aber eben nur so weit ich werfen kann.



Chris Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) hat seine Köder an freier Leine bei den heiklen Redmirekarpfen angeblich ausgebracht, indem er ausreichend Schnur abgezogen und in Klängen ausgelegt hat -und dann den angefeuchteten Köder mir nichts, dir nichts mit einem Blasrohr rausgefeuert hat, aber gut, da gibt's auch nen kleinen Splosh. Kann das ganze auch nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## phirania

So denn  Wetter hat gehalten.
Einige Rotaugen und kleine Brassen und Güster gab es schnell.
Dann einen Barsch auf Mais.....
Und einen Kaulbarsch auf Wurm.

Nur die Dickköpfe wollten mal wieder nicht.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 [


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Chris Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) hat seine Köder an freier Leine bei den heiklen Redmirekarpfen angeblich ausgebracht, indem er ausreichend Schnur abgezogen und in Klängen ausgelegt hat -und dann den angefeuchteten Köder mir nichts, dir nichts mit einem Blasrohr rausgefeuert hat, aber gut, da gibt's auch nen kleinen Splosh. Kann das ganze auch nicht so recht glauben.



Mit einer Druckluftkanone würde ich auch garantiert genug Meter schaffen, ist bleibt die Frage übersteht es der Köder( Toast ) Wenn so ein Toastbrot aufs Wasser geworfen wird, merkt der Fisch es  m.M.n. nicht, vielleicht weil er es von den Entenfütterern gewöhnt ist.


----------



## phirania

So ne halbe Stunde geb ich denen noch mal 




Kommt gerade Aktion  im Wasser.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Dein „Nottackle” ist doch sehr proper. Plötzliche Schnurschwäche so wie Du sie beschreibst habe ich nie erlebt (von einem Cormoran-Dropshot-Fertig-Vorfach mal abgesehen, was aus der Tüte heraus morsch war).


Ach bitte, ne 0,20er reisst doch jeder so durch.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> So ne halbe Stunde geb ich denen noch mal
> Anhang anzeigen 332268
> 
> Kommt gerade Aktion  im Wasser.



Schonmal Petri zu den bisherigen Fischen, und vielleicht gibt's doch noch nen Werse-Döbel


----------



## phirania

W





geomas schrieb:


> ^ Edamer und Frühstücksfleisch sehen echt lecker aus, auch für mich als nicht-Döbel...



Wollten die aber heute nicht haben wollen...
Aber das Wetter war spitze.
Erholung pur am Wasser..


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit dem Spirolino hat man immer so einen Einschlag, da sind meine Karpfen oder Graser immer schneller weg als es mir lieb war. Ich wollte einfach das Stück Schwimmbrot ganz langsam über den See gesegelt haben, so das kein Argwohn entsteht, das ist mein Hintergedanke. Es klappt ja beim Graser z. B. auch mit der Stellfischrute, die ist stabil genug und ich kann das Brot sanft auf die Oberfläche legen. Aber eben nur so weit ich werfen kann.


Schonmal mit freier Leine probiert, vielleicht treibt es dann besser. 
Und statt Brot, Brötchen. 
Aufziehen kurz in Wasser Tunken und ab, dass fliegt ganz ordentlich und dümpelt schön an der Wasseroberfläche


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Chris Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) hat seine Köder an freier Leine bei den heiklen Redmirekarpfen angeblich ausgebracht, indem er ausreichend Schnur abgezogen und in Klängen ausgelegt hat -und dann den angefeuchteten Köder mir nichts, dir nichts mit einem Blasrohr rausgefeuert hat, aber gut, da gibt's auch nen kleinen Splosh. Kann das ganze auch nicht so recht glauben.



Haha, die Jungs damals hatten (glaub ich) einen Heidenspaß beim Austüfteln der Angelgeschichten und des Drehbuchs für „A Passion for Angling”...


----------



## Hecht100+

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Schonmal mit freier Leine probiert



Natürlich, und auch schon mit künstlichem Schwimmbrot. Aber ich möchte ja mit der Segelpose das Brot dahin treiben lassen, wo kein anderer Schwimmbrot anbietet.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit einer Druckluftkanone würde ich auch garantiert genug Meter schaffen, ist bleibt die Frage übersteht es der Köder( Toast ) Wenn so ein Toastbrot aufs Wasser geworfen wird, merkt der Fisch es  m.M.n. nicht, vielleicht weil er es von den Entenfütterern gewöhnt ist.



Insgesamt ein kniffliges Problem! Hier meine letzte Idee:
Wir wissen ja, das die Oberflächen-Schlürf-Karpfen ein extrem scheues Wild sind ein GLitzern, ein Schatten, der Hauch einer Schnur am Toast und weg sind sie. Eine Rute
über dem Wasser wird sofort erkannt...
Andererseits sind sie, wie man häufig sehen kann, gierig und fast zutraulich, sobald eine verrückte
alte Brotlady anfängt, Backwaren in industriellen Mengen für das Federvieh zu verklappen, da tauchen regelmässig die grossen, gelben Schlürfmäuler ohne Scheu aus
der Tiefe auf.

Also musst Du Mimikri anwenden!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So denn  Wetter hat gehalten.
> Einige Rotaugen und kleine Brassen und Güster gab es schnell.
> Dann einen Barsch auf Mais.....
> Und einen Kaulbarsch auf Wurm.
> 
> Nur die Dickköpfe wollten mal wieder nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 332265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Anhang anzeigen 332266
> Anhang anzeigen 332267


Petri zu den Fischen ,Kalle.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ach bitte, ne 0,20er reisst doch jeder so durch.


Bei so Beiträgen frage ich mich, ob man mich tatsächlich für blöd hält oder es womöglich einfach selber ist. Unterschied zwischen ner morschen und neuartigen 0,20er kannst du dir vorstellen?


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei so Beiträgen frage ich mich, ob man mich tatsächlich für blöd hält oder es womöglich einfach selber ist. Unterschied zwischen ner morschen und neuartigen 0,20er kannst du dir vorstellen?



Und ich frage mich bei SOLCHEN Beiträgen, wie stark sich unsere Kinderstuben wohl unterscheiden mögen...


----------



## geomas

Order! 
Oooorder!!!


----------



## Minimax

Und achtet bitte diesmal auf den Barspiegel, der ist noch ganz neu und war sündhaft teuer!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @phirania !

Mal eine Frage an die Feeder Profis hier.
Gibt es eigentlich irgend eine Methode, Möglichkeit, ein System oder Trick stromaufwärts zu Feedern? Zwecks Bisserkennung und so. Ich habe da eine schöne Stelle ausmachen können mit schöner Fischaktivität. Jedoch ist es wirklich unmöglich irgendwie dort so ranzukommen, daß ich die Ruten feedermäßig in Stellung bringen könnte. Müßte so ca 15-20 Meter auf 2 Uhr raus, gegen die Strömung, leicht bis mittel.
Geht sowas überhaupt?


----------



## geomas

^ ähh, genau so etwas in der Art sah ich kürzlich in einem Video mit Nick Larkin behandelt.
Also die Theorie: der Futterkorb darf vom Gewicht her gerade liegenbleiben, der Fisch hakt sich praktisch selbst, angezeigt wird der Biß durch ein Aus-/Zurückfedern der Feedertip (also wie ein Fallbiß).


edit: hier ist das (lange) Video. Es dauert etwas, bis er zum Angeln an sich kommt. Wann das Thema Stromauf-Angeln behandelt wird, erinner ich nicht mehr.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke! Hast Du vielleicht nen Link für mich?


----------



## geomas

Heute habe ich eine Schwimmbrotkanone im Einsatz gesehen. Leider wurde damit vollkommen sinnlos herumgeballert (T-Shirts oder so).
Theoretisch sollte sich mit der Kanone nicht nur etwas Toast, sondern gleich ein ganzes Baguette zu den Chef-Cypriniden senden lassen.
Also wenn jemand von Euch mal in Rostock ist - ich kenne den Besitzer des Dingens, man müßte ihn betrunken machen oder ähnliches, um an die Schwimmbrot-Wumme zu kommen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Also musst Du Mimikri anwenden


 
Du vergißt, hier ist die Hochburg des Anti-Karnevals, es wird was gemacht, aber man tut nur so. Und wenn ich so am Teich stehe, wo soll ich mit all den Fischen hin die sich totgelacht haben??


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend die Herren!

So, der Familienbesuch ist endlich aus dem Haus, jetzt kehrt wieder Ruhe ein. Leider hat sich mein Angelfenster gestern früh wieder geschlossen, so dass ich die neue potentielle Döbelstelle im Bach noch nicht austesten konnte. Mal sehen, ob ich es in der Woche noch schaffe.

Petri an all die erfolgreichen Ükel des Wochenedes, ganaz besonders natürlich an @rustaweli zu seiner strammen Barbe - was für ein Fisch!




geomas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Da haben wirs doch schon: „die gewaschenen und abgetropften Maden” - aber wie wäschst Du die Maden?
> In nem ganz altmodischen Sieb? Unter laufendem Wasser oder stehendem Wasser? Zusätze?
> Danke für den Speisestärke-Tipp!



Also meine Maden (ich rede jetzt von 0,5L oder 1L) sind immer recht arm an Spänen und es sind auch nur sehr kleine Späne. Da reicht es, die mit ordentlich Wasser in ner Schüssel durchzurühren und dann durch ein Küchensieb zu gießen, nochmal nachspülen fertig. Vor dem Abgießen kann man auch manchmal schon einige aufschwimmende Späne mit dem Wasser abgießen. Wenn dann noch ein paar Krümel von den Spänen drin bleiben stört mich das nicht weiter.

El Pottos Schnurprobleme kann ich gut nachfühlen, ich hatte ja Anfang diesen Jahres(?) auch mal solche Probleme und hatte da plötzlich stark an meiner Fähigkeit Knoten zu knüpfen gezweifelt, aber es war wohl doch bloß die Schnur, die sich auch mit bloßen Händen viel zu einfach zerreißen ließ. Wieso weshalb warum - keine Ahnung.




Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Natürlich, und auch schon mit künstlichem Schwimmbrot. Aber ich möchte ja mit der Segelpose das Brot dahin treiben lassen, wo kein anderer Schwimmbrot anbietet.



So ähnlich habe och das im nächsten Sommer mit Schwimmbrot oder Grashüpfern vor, aber eben im Bach. 3AA Avonpose oder Bobber, 1-2m Vorfach und ungebremst auf den Weg schicken. Damit dürfte der Köder natürlicher abtreiben als an der freien Leine (weniger furchen) und die Reichweite sollte auch höher sein. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass es mit einem großen Segel an der Segelpose durchaus funktioniert. Sicher langsamer, als wenn die Pose frei abtreiben würde, und ne gewisse Windstärke braucht man sicherlich auch, aber generell halte ich das für ne brauchbare Idee und bin gespannt, was du nach der Umsetzung berichtest.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen ,Kalle.


Dankeschön
Leider nichts mehr angebissen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: Das stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor. Wenn Du Dich oberhalb der Stelle nicht positionieren kannst, wird es extrem schwierig mit der Bisserkennung. Um was für Fische geht es dort? Möglicherweise wäre eine leichte Selbsthakmontage mit einem Futterblei eine Alternative zur klassischen Feedermontage.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas !
Hab schon YouTube durchstöbert und schaue gerade. War das erste Video was angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil an allen Fängern vom WE, besonders an @rustaweli zu der dicken Barbe. 
Da es jetzt früher dunkel wird, (da muss man sich erst mal dran gewöhnen), meine Frau nur Blödsinn gegen Abend im TV
guckt, wird es mich in Zukunft immer öfter in meine Angelbude verschlagen. Habe mein Posenbaumaterial hervorgeholt. 
Das empfinde ich als sinnvoller.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da es jetzt früher dunkel wird, (da muss man sich erst mal dran gewöhnen), meine Frau nur Blödsinn gegen Abend im TV
> guckt, wird es mich in Zukunft immer öfter in meine Angelbude verschlagen. Habe mein Posenbaumaterial hervorgeholt.


Tjaja, die Welt ist klein


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @rustaweli: Das stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor. Wenn Du Dich oberhalb der Stelle nicht positionieren kannst, wird es extrem schwierig mit der Bisserkennung. Um was für Fische geht es dort? Möglicherweise wäre eine leichte Selbsthakmontage mit einem Futterblei eine Alternative zur klassischen Feedermontage.



Ich mir auch. Darum hoffte ich ja auf Lösungen. Das meiste sind Döbel. Wäre ja auch Feedern. Dann halt nur mit Selbsthakmontage samt Savety Rig. Würde vielleicht gehen. Hast Recht.  Oder gleich eine Helimontage, nur eben einen Korb statts Blei. Ist einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Tjaja, die Welt ist klein


Warum? geht es dir genauso?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Tjaja, die Welt ist klein



Es gibt einfach Sendungen, die muss sich ein Mann nicht antun. Da kann  man besser im Bastelkeller  Rollen reparieren oder Posen basteln.


----------



## Jason

Lass di


jason 1 schrieb:


> Warum? geht es dir genauso?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lass die Frauen machen. Und wir haben unsere Ruhe 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei so Beiträgen frage ich mich, ob man mich tatsächlich für blöd hält oder es womöglich einfach selber ist. Unterschied zwischen ner morschen und neuartigen 0,20er kannst du dir vorstellen?


Erstmal einen anderen Ton bitte 

Was hat das mit Blöd zu tun ?
Eine 20 er reisst man so durch.
Du vielleicht mit deinen Prieli Händen  nicht und wenn du schxx Laune hast lass sie zu Hause und ranz die an, denen du die schxx Laune zu verdanken hast


----------



## Jason

Ich wusste das das eskaliert. Kann man das nicht anders regeln? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich liebe Rosamunde Pilcher, wieder im Keller


----------



## Jason

@Hering 58 das gefällt dir? Wo dir sonst fast nichts gefällt. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Hering 58 das gefällt dir? Wo dir sonst fast nichts gefällt. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Besser so?


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1  Ich glaube dir ist der Thread auf die Seele geschlagen, das war ironisch gemeint. Meine Damen hängen vor der Glotze, ich auf der Flucht und  widme mich dem verdammten Kugellager der DAM5001. Und Hartmut @Hering 58 bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Besser so?


Ich wollte das keineswegs erzwingen. Immer erst scharf nachdenken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte das keineswegs erzwingen. Immer erst scharf nachdenken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Recht hast du.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sorry wenn ich nur noch grummelig rüberkomme, aber mein Hund hatte am 13. den letzten guten Tag und ist am 23. verstorben - geht gerade nicht so gut... 

Mal was zu den Maden: Einen großen Topf mit Wasser füllen, Mden rein und gründlich umrühren - alles was schwimmt wird abgekippt, alles Andere kommt in ein Küchensieb und wird abgebraust. Das ist in 1-2 Minuten erledigt - das trocknen dauert länger.. .
Dann kommen die in etwas Maismehl und Curry.
Oder ich fische mit den Maden die seit Wochen im Kühlschrank vor sich hingammeln.Einen mess-, oder wenigsten fühlbaren Unterschied konnte ich in 50 Jahren nicht feststellen...


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich nur noch grummelig rüberkomme, aber mein Hund hatte am 13. den letzten guten Tag und ist am 23. verstorben - geht gerade nicht so gut...
> 
> Mal was zu den Maden: Einen großen Topf mit Wasser füllen, Mden rein und gründlich umrühren - alles was schwimmt wird abgekippt, alles Andere kommt in ein Küchensieb und wird abgebraust. Das ist in 1-2 Minuten erledigt - das trocknen dauert länger.. .
> Dann kommen die in etwas Maismehl und Curry.
> Oder ich fische mit den Maden die seit Wochen im Kühlschrank vor sich hingammeln.Einen mess-, oder wenigsten fühlbaren Unterschied konnte ich in 50 Jahren nicht feststellen...


OH, das tut sehr weh. Ein Hund hat einen Jahre lang begleitet. Er ist ein Familienmitglied. Ich kann deine Trauer verstehen. Mein Beileid 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Recht hast du.


Alles gut, Hartmut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

jason 1 schrieb:


> OH, das tut sehr weh. Ein Hund hat einen Jahre lang begleitet. Er ist ein Familienmitglied. Ich kann deine Trauer verstehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Vielen Dank!
War leider wirklich besser für alle Beteiligten - dieses Wissen hilft etwas über das Leiden und die Trauer hinweg.

Mir fällt gerade ein (mitgelesen habe ich ja...) das jemand nach einer wirklich brauchbaren Statio gefragt hatte.
Mal abgesehen von den Spitzenmodellen, mit deren Kaufpreis man in Indien ein ganzes Dorf ernähren könnte, gefallen mir diese modernen Leichtgewichtsrollen sehr gut; die Stradic C14, oder auch entsprechenden Modelle von Daiwa, bieten Alles was man sich nur wünschen kann.
Sie sind sehr leicht, bieten auf Wunsch eine extrem hohe Übersetzung, haben Bremsen wie Fallbeile, wickeln perfekt und sind robust.
4000er Stradic C14 mit hoher Übersetzung - für mich momentan die Beste.. .


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 4000er Stradic C14 mit hoher Übersetzung - für mich momentan die Beste.. .


Persönlich mag ich wegen dem höheren widerstand beim ankurbeln keine hohe Übersetzung. 
Hatte mal ne Stradic Gtm-h mit 7: 1.
Liebevoll turbinchen genannt und liegt seit einem Jahr samt Preston Mini im See.


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - ahh, das tut mir leid für Dich. So richtig gut ging es ihm ja schon ne Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli  - das Stromauffedern würd ich an Deiner Stelle einfach direkt probieren. Echtes Feedern hab ich ja nur selten betrieben, aber oft mit kleinen Bombs oder Link-Leger geangelt und eben auch gegen die (leichte) Strömung. Hab es oft erlebt, daß bei einem Biß das Blei/der Futterkorb angehoben wurde und auch für mich Dilettanten der Biß gut erkennbar war.

Nick Larkin ist natürlich ein ausgefuchster Matchangler mit vielen Jahrzehnten Erfahrung, der eben das Feedergewicht an seinem Hausgewässer ganz genau abstimmen kann.

@Tobias85 und @rhinefisher  - danke für Eure Maden-Tipps. Ich werde demnächst auch das Maden-Waschen/Abspülen probieren.
Hab ja ne Weile Maden gemieden, weil ich sie vor Ort eben nicht zuverlässig in guter Qualität bekomme, deshalb will ich das „Handling” verbessern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich nur noch grummelig rüberkomme, aber mein Hund hatte am 13. den letzten guten Tag und ist am 23. verstorben - geht gerade nicht so gut...
> 
> Mal was zu den Maden: Einen großen Topf mit Wasser füllen, Mden rein und gründlich umrühren - alles was schwimmt wird abgekippt, alles Andere kommt in ein Küchensieb und wird abgebraust. Das ist in 1-2 Minuten erledigt - das trocknen dauert länger.. .
> Dann kommen die in etwas Maismehl und Curry.
> Oder ich fische mit den Maden die seit Wochen im Kühlschrank vor sich hingammeln.Einen mess-, oder wenigsten fühlbaren Unterschied konnte ich in 50 Jahren nicht feststellen...




Mein Beileid @rhinefisher .

Mach irgendwas Schönes, angeln zum Beispiel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke Prof!
Mache ich - gerade liegt ne 70kg Dogge auf meinen Füßen.
Die Nachbarn wollten nach Kanaria, der Hund sollte in die Pension... was soll ich sagen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Danke Prof!
> Mache ich - gerade liegt ne 70kg Dogge auf meinen Füßen.
> Die Nachbarn wollten nach Kanaria, der Hund sollte in die Pension... was soll ich sagen...


@rhinefisher: Auch von mir mein Beileid... das kenne man ich leider nur zu gut, habe im letzten Jahr einen sehr, sehr treuen Freund verloren. Aber jetzt gibt es Ferdinand und der fordert größtmögliche Aufmerksamkeit von mir. Und zum Angeln kommt er genau so gerne mit.


----------



## Hering 58

@rhinefisher  Mein Beileid


----------



## rhinefisher

Vielen lieben Dank!
Es ist schwer, aber wir werden dieses mal nicht 6 Jahre auf den Nächsten warten.. .
Morgen geht die Dogge nach Hause und der rhinefisher geht angeln.
Alles wird gut..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Morgen geht die Dogge nach Hause und der rhinefisher geht angeln.
> Alles wird gut..




So ist's richtig!
Vertreib den Kummer mit Freude.


----------



## daci7

Besten Dank für die Infos zur bp-4, dann werd ich mich wohl in einem anderen Stall umsehen müssen.

Apropos Rollen und Leichtgewichte:
Hier hats gerade geschellt und diese zwei Schätzchen standen vor der Türe.





Die sind genau die richtige Besetzung für ein Bastelprojekt, das ich gerade angefangen habe.




Zwei Shimano Z2 - ein wenig runtergerockt, eine kaputte Bügelfeder, ein paar Lackabplatzer aber trotzdem ein super Lauf, tolle Optik und ein KLANG (!!!) ... boooaaahhh ... ich glaub ich werde mich später selbst berühren müssen ... brrrr ...
Wunderschöne Geschöpfe aus reinem STAHL.
Grazil wie ein junges Flusspferd - also genau das richtige für mich.




Die Schnurfassung ist natürlich absurd groß, aber das ist ja kein Problem.
Die Tage kann ich hoffentlich mehr zu "dem Projekt" sagen.
Groetjes


----------



## Professor Tinca

Als Anker für ne Markerboje bestimmt noch zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Allein die Verzierungen am unteren Spulenrad .... das hat doch Stil! Glückwunsch zum Päarchen, @daci7


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Als Anker für ne Markerboje bestimmt noch zu gebrauchen.


So heftig schwer sind die garnicht - grade mal 400g samt Schnur.
Besten Dank @Wuemmehunter , bin mehr als happy mit den Teilen und freu mich schon aufs feierliche Öffnen und Warten und irgendwann aufs fischen!


----------



## Hecht100+

@daci7  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 2 Prachtstücken, Reparatur sollte doch kein Problem bereiten. Die Optik ist doch wirklich mal was anderes.  Und schön noch einen Rollenverrückten in diesem Thread zu haben. Wegen der Größe mach dir keine Sorgen, große Rolle = große Fische.


----------



## TobBok

So. Heute mal ein paar kurze Eindrücke von der 4 stündigen Angelsession heute.
Ich habe mich der Einfachheit und der Ergiebigkeit halber Heute auf eine kurze 2,10 Meter Forellenrute mit einer 2000er Rolle beschränkt.
Bei den letzten Angelsessions hat sich gezeigt, dass bei gleichem Spot und gleicher Beköderung etwa 80% der Fische auf den etwas über dem Boden stehenden Mais unter der Pose gebissen hatte und die Grundmontage nur hin und wieder Bisse brachte.
Ich  fuhr also zu Edka, gegen 11 Uhr, 2 Dosen Mais ins Auto, auf zum Celler Hafen, dort war ich um 11:30.
Warum verwende ich dort eine so kurze Rute: Ich habe heute die dortigen Betontreppen als Angelstelle ausgewählt. Dort kann man recht ruhig und gemütlich etwa 60 Centimer vom Wasser weg sitzen, hat aber keine guten Ablageflächen für seine Ruten. Deshalb beschränke ich mich beim Fischen dort auf eine kurze Rute, die ich bequem in der Hand halten kann. Auf die Schnur hatte ich schon eine 4g-Feststellpose gezogen und mit einigen Schroten ausgebleit. Im Anschluss suchte ich die Kante und fand sie etwa 2 Meter vor mir in gut 1,60 Meter-Tiefe.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wie @Andal mir rat, fischte ich heute mit verkürztem Vorfach. 20 cm 0,16er Mono mit nem 10er Haken und einem Maiskorn als Hakenköder.
Diesmal fütterte ich nicht mit Ground Bait an, damit die kleinen Fische mir nicht ständig auf die Idee kamen die Pose hin und her zu ziehen.
Ich warf 2 Hände Mais ein, und dann die Pose.
Es vergingen dieses Mal gute 4 Stunden, bevor ich meine Angelsachen zusammenschob und mich davon trollte, um meinen Termin beim ZahnarDizt wahrzunehmen.
Die Bilanz des Tages:
der kleinste Döbel der Welt (5 cm ) und eine ganze Horde hungriger und teilweise recht fetter Rotaugen.
Die Rotaugen waren alle zwischen 15 bis 26 cm groß und wurdem mit Laufe des Tages immer größer. Ich fing quasi bei den kleineren Fischen an und der letzte Fisch des Tages, den ich um exakt 14:30 aus dem Wasser zog war dann das in diesem Herbst bis dato größte Rotauge mit 26 cm, das ich gezielt mit einer Methode gefischt habe.
Und man muss ehrlich sagen - dieses Rotauge war richtig, richtig fett gefressen und erinnerte mich von der Körperfülle an so manchen fetten Barsch, die ich diesen Sommer an der UL-Rute auf Spinner gefangen hatte. Ein schönes Tier.





(das Bild ist dieses Mal sauber aufgenommen, wie der gute @Wuemmehunter es angeregt hatte.  Wundert euch bitte nicht über die Größenangaben auf meinen Bildern. Diese trag ich immer für meine eigene Dokumentation ein.)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schön @TobBok 
Mais geht immer.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri @TobBok, schöne Fische, die Du gefangen hast.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön @TobBok
> Mais geht immer.
> Petri Heil!


Nix geht über Mais im Winter auf Plötze! Zum Glück stellen die Brassen solangsam ihren Betrieb ein und räumen die rudimentär angelegten Futterplätze nicht sofort leer.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri @TobBok, schöne Fische, die Du gefangen hast.


Petri Dank, mein Lieber.


----------



## phirania

Heute auch nur  wieder Kleinfisch unterwegs...











Wetter hat sich gehalten bis ca 17 uhr .
Schöner Tag am Wasser gut genutzt.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Und man muss ehrlich sagen - dieses Rotauge war richtig, richtig fett gefressen und erinnerte mich von der Körperfülle an so manchen fetten Barsch, die ich diesen Sommer an der UL-Rute auf Spinner gefangen hatte. Ein schönes Tier.



Petri, TobBok, ein wirklich prächtiges Herbstrotauge, "clean as a needle" wie einst der Trent-Otter sagte!


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Heute auch nur  wieder Kleinfisch unterwegs...
> Anhang anzeigen 332342
> Anhang anzeigen 332343
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332344
> 
> Wetter hat sich gehalten bis ca 17 uhr .
> Schöner Tag am Wasser gut genutzt.




Hauptsache geangelt!

Petri Heil Kalle.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hauptsache geangelt!
> 
> Petri Heil Kalle.



Ganz genau, der Prof sagts, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri @phirania 


@daci7 und Dir Glückwunsch zu dem Schönen Oldtimerpärchen, das Dekoband um die Spule ist der Hit- achtet mal neben dem Register mit dem Rankenmotiv darauf wie schön die Schnurkapazität dargestellt ist. Diese Art von Dekor erinnert mich an bestimmte klassische Daiwa Modelle, die auf der Kurbelabgewandten Seite kleine Silberwappen trugen, ebenso wie bestimmte Abu Modelle. 
Da könnten begabte und erfahrene Handwerker vielleicht ne Marktlücke füllen: Remakes bzw. Überarbeitungen von Gehäusen und Spulentöpfen klassischer Modelle mit gravierter Zier, ähnlich den Schlössern von kostbaren Jagdwaffen. Stellt euch euren Lieblingsoldtimer im Altsilberfinisch mit reicher Gravur und Zielfischmotiv vor- an ner Splitcane, wohlgemerkt- habt ihr vor Augen was ich meine?


----------



## TobBok

phirania schrieb:


> Heute auch nur  wieder Kleinfisch unterwegs...
> Anhang anzeigen 332342


Für die Aller wäre das ein sehr kapitaler Ukelei.
Besser sowas als garnix gefangen, lieber @phirania, Petri zum Fang.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir gab's heute paar Nubsies....


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax 
Bring einen doch nicht auf solche Gedanken, vor allen jetzt in der Bastelzeit.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  Haben die Pellets Pegs für dich Vorteile gegenüber Boilistoppern? Und sind da nur die kleinen drin?


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's heute paar Nubsies....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332346


Auf welche Montage hast du die denn gefangen?
Die klassische Vorab-Überweisungs-Montage oder das neuzeitige Kreditkarten-Rig?


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Auf welche Montage hast du die denn gefangen?
> Die klassische Vorab-Montage oder das neuzeitige Kreditkarten-Rig?




Paypal-Running-Rig mit freilaufender Abbuchung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca  Haben die Pellets Pegs für dich Vorteile gegenüber Boilistoppern? Und sind da nur die kleinen drin?




13mm sind die mittleren.
Gibt's noch größer und kleiner.

Will ich erst probieren. Hab die zum ersten Mal.
ich denke dass damit evtl. weiche Köder wie Frühstücksfleisch besser am Haar halten, durch die breiteren "Flügel".


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Paypal-Running-Rig mit freilaufender Abbuchung.


Also das Ding irgendwie aus der Mitte...sehr sehr interessant.

@Tobias85 - ich hab dich übrigens auch nicht vergessen. Wenn ich demnächst mal dazu komme, meine Spin-Ruten aus meinem Beetle zu kramen, kriegst du deinen Testbericht zu der 11' Shimano Forcemaster Mini Float Commercial. Vllt komm ich mal dazu, die Rute an einem unserer Altarme endlich mal dem Stresstest zuzuführen.
Bis dato bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> 11' Shimano Forcemaster Mini Float Commercial



Hey, davon hab ich ne 11ft. commercial Feeder und die ist super!
Besonders für den echt günstigen Preis.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hey, davon hab ich ne 11ft. commercial Feeder und die ist super!
> Besonders für den echt günstigen Preis.


Ich hatte so einiges in der Hand. Die kam mir sehr qualitativ gut vor. Ich wills dennoch erstmal testen, bevor ich pauschal positives sage.
Momentan bin ich ja immer eher mit kurzen Ruten unterwegs, weil ich ja quasi vor meinen Füßen fische...
Aber wir haben hier so um die 12 Altarme und einige mit der Zeit an die Aller angebundene Kuhlen, die ich noch abarbeiten will.
Spätestens in der Raubfisch-Ruhezeit gehts los, also Anfang Februar. 
Im Dezember ist Quappen-Zeit im Landkreis. Wir haben hier regelmäßig recht große Quappen in der Aller zwischen unseren Wehren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, @phirania. Müssen ja nicht immer Löwen sein. Kleinfisch  kann auch für tiefe Zufriedenheit sorgen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 13mm sind die mittleren.
> Gibt's noch größer und kleiner.
> 
> Will ich erst probieren. Hab die zum ersten Mal.
> ich denke dass damit evtl. weiche Köder wie Frühstücksfleisch besser am Haar halten, durch die breiteren "Flügel".



Kannst ja auch mal sowas ausprobieren:

https://www.baitstore.de/Korum-Meat-Screws-Fruehstuecksfleischsch-Schrauben

Wobei bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen - mit Stoppermade hält es prächtig


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, @phirania. Müssen ja nicht immer Löwen sein. Kleinfisch  kann auch für tiefe Zufriedenheit sorgen.



Ist nur ärgerlich wenn der Zielfisch vor der Nase schwimmt und nicht beißt.
Aber egal die schöne Zeit am Wasser zählt.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @TobBok - wirklich makellos, das Rotauge! Danke für den detaillierten Bericht!

@phirania  - Petri auch in Deine Richtung Aller!

@daci7 - schöen Rollenklassiker hast Du da erbeutet. Viel Spaß beim Fitmachen der Rollen und beim Angeln mit den Oldies!

@Professor Tinca - Glückwunsch zum Nubsie-Kauf! Bin gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen mit den Pelletstoppern und weichen Ködern.


----------



## geomas

So, das Thema „Whip” geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
Habe eben mal meine alte „gute” Whip inspiziert, deren Spitze ja verkürzt war, wie ich kürzlich entsetzt feststellen mußte.
Also die Rute ist sehr leicht - bei 4,85m Nennlänge 149g laut Briefwaage.






An der Spitze fehlen 7cm. Das Spitzenteil ist aus Hohlcarbon (ich dachte immer, „Flicktips” wären aus Vollcarbon oder Vollcarbon eingespleißt).





Montiert würde die Schnur nicht über einen Konnektor (Typ Stonfo), sondern mit Silikonschlauch.

Was meint der Stammtisch: soll ich die gebrochene Spitze noch mal glatt kürzen (lassen)? 
Habe mal was von Dreikantfeilen, über deren Kante man das Rutenteil dreht, gelesen.
Habe aber nur billige „Diamant-Schlüsselfeilen”. 
Oder soll ich bis Ersatz für das Spitzenteil da ist (kann dauern) einfach mit der Spitze im Ist-Zustand angeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich würde es glatt abschleifen.
Dreikantfeile, Dremel, Schleifmaschine, Flex.....Atemschutz nicht vergessen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Flex. mit Fächerscheibe dabei drehend und mit wenig Druck, sonst fehlen schnell noch mehrere Zentimeter mehr. Schleifstein geht auch gut da der fest steht und man das Spitzenteil gerade davor platzieren kann. Eigentlich ist es nur der Optik geschuldet, wenn du einen Schlauch darüberstecken würdest ist es eigentlich egal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute gab's mal was für's körperliche Wohlbefinden bei Kälte.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca und @Hecht100+ - danke für die Spitzen-Hinweise! Also eher die Bruchstelle „stumpf schleifen” oder vorsichtig abtrennen?
Habe etwas Muffengang, daß ich die Spitze vollends ruiniere.

Ich habe testweise ein kurzes Stück dicke Mono mit Silikonschläuchen befestigt - daran soll dann die eigentliche Montage befestigt werden (per „Rattenschwanz”).
Morgen soll der Dauerregen mal pausieren, dann will ich die Whip probieren. Hatte sie vor vielen Jahren (um 2010 herum) speziell zum Köfi-Stippen angeschafft und lange Zeit gar nicht benutzt.


@Professor Tinca - Glückwunsch zur Kanne! Kannst bei Gelegenheit ja mal berichten, ob sie den Inhalt angenehm heiß hält und wie sie vom Handling her ist.
Hab jahrelang die klassischen Aladdin Stanley-Kannen mit mir herumgeschleppt. Im Auto fand ich die alten Rotpunkt Touring-Kannen aber praktischer (standsicher).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mach ich.

Entweder sauber abtrennen oder stumpf schleifen.
Dazu entweder ne Schleifmaschine oder Trennschleifer.
Falls nicht vorhanden oder zu viel Angst - ein Stück mittleres Schleifpapier auf eine eben Unterlage(Tisch) legen und die Spitze per Hand senkrecht draufhalten und langsam kreisend mit wenig Druck runterschleifen.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach ich.
> 
> Entweder sauber abtrennen oder stumpf schleifen.
> Dazu entweder ne Schleifmaschine oder Trennschleifer.
> Falls nicht vorhanden oder zu viel Angst - ein Stück mittleres Schleifpapier auf eine eben Unterlage(Tisch) legen und die Spitze per Hand senkrecht draufhalten und langsam kreisend mit wenig Druck runterschleifen.




Danke, ich werd die Bruchstelle manuell stumpf schleifen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das Schleifpapier nicht zu groß nehmen.
Schleift sich sonst nicht gut aber das merkst du schonn wenn es zu grob ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Was meint der Stammtisch: soll ich die gebrochene Spitze noch mal glatt kürzen (lassen)?
> Habe mal was von Dreikantfeilen, über deren Kante man das Rutenteil dreht, gelesen.
> Habe aber nur billige „Diamant-Schlüsselfeilen”.
> Oder soll ich bis Ersatz für das Spitzenteil da ist (kann dauern) einfach mit der Spitze im Ist-Zustand angeln?



Ich würde auf jeden Fall das glatte Abtrennen gegenüber dem Schleifen vorziehen.
Vorallem wenn das eher wie ne Hügellandschaft ausschaut, ist Schleifen selbst auf feinem Papier riskant....da reißen dabei schnell mal Fasern ein und schälen sich quasi weiter runter, was die Spitze nochmehr schwächt.
Ich würde erst nen glatten Schnitt machen (mit nem Dremel oder auch nem Laubsägebogen zb kein Ding) und dann vorsichtig nachschleifen und da dann auch nen ganz leichte Phase außen anschleifen. Damit vermeide ich weiteres Ausreißen einzelner Fasern.


----------



## phirania

Mistwetter heute aber irgendwie zieht es mich ans Wasser....
Und wie seht ihr das .?


----------



## Racklinger

Ziehen würde es mich schon, aber heute in einer Woche ist der Kreißsaal angesagt und die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren.  Geht sowieso alles grad drunter und drüber....


----------



## TobBok

phirania schrieb:


> Mistwetter heute aber irgendwie zieht es mich ans Wasser....
> Und wie seht ihr das .?


Ich wollte ans Wasser. Musste aber auch Reifen wechseln. 
Hab dafür die ganze Ausrüstung aus dem Auto kramen. 
Und dann hat's geregnet und ich wollte nicht wieder alles ins Auto schleifen....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Mistwetter heute aber irgendwie zieht es mich ans Wasser....
> Und wie seht ihr das .?


Ich würde ja gerne mitkommen, muss aber noch arbeiten. Zu Feierabend isses dann dunkel. Bei mir geht es erst Freitag wieder ans Wasser. Aber Dir natürlich Petri...


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Mistwetter heute aber irgendwie zieht es mich ans Wasser....
> Und wie seht ihr das .?



Ich war heute vor der Schicht für 2 Stunden. Jedoch nicht mit der UL wie geplant. Irgendwie wollte ich doch meine Aqualite ausführen. Fischte am Grund mit leichtem Ledgerlink. Erst hatte ich ein 15 Gramm Laufblei dran, welches mir aber doch zu laut auf's Wasser schlug. Gefischt habe ich mit größerer Brotflocke und auch mit Brot gefüttert. Jedoch ging nichts. Vielleicht probiere ich es morgen nochmals. Dann aber mit leichtem Minikörbchen und Brot, Mais oder viertel Frolic am Pelletband. Mal schauen. Wollte ursprünglich die ganze Woche leicht Spinnen, doch irgendwie zieht mich nun doch die Friedelei.
Falls Du gehst - gute Fischwaid!


----------



## daci7

@geomas : ich wickel spitzen immer in ein wenig kreppband oder alternativ tesa ein bevor ich da was bearbeite - beugt ausfransen vor!


----------



## rustaweli

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal diese No Knot Schlaufen am Haken mit Monofiler gebunden? Hält das? Machte das bisher bei Karpfen Rigs immer mit Geflochtener. Bin jetzt am Überlegen mir so ein Rig etwas feiner aus dünnerer Mono oder gar FC zu binden. In die Schlaufe kommt dann noch ein Pelletband. Hält so ein Haken"knoten" überhaupt mit Mono. Möchte gern auf Geflochtene verzichten und so unauffällig wie möglich fischen, aber auch kein böses Erwachen erleben.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal diese No Knot Schlaufen am Haken mit Monofiler gebunden? Hält das? Machte das bisher bei Karpfen Rigs immer mit Geflochtener. Bin jetzt am Überlegen mir so ein Rig etwas feiner aus dünnerer Mono oder gar FC zu binden. In die Schlaufe kommt dann noch ein Pelletband. Hält so ein Haken"knoten" überhaupt mit Mono. Möchte gern auf Geflochtene verzichten und so unauffällig wie möglich fischen, aber auch kein böses Erwachen erleben.



Meinst Du den „Knotless-Knot”? Der funktioniert prima mit Mono.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Bei Mono brauchst mehr Wicklungen und nach Möglichkeit auch ne Überziehsicherung in Form von Schrumpfschlauch, damit sich die Schnur nicht abdröselt.

Damit hält dann auch Mono mit no Knot perfekt....nur zu dünn sollte die mono dabei nicht sein.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Meinst Du den „Knotless-Knot”? Der funktioniert prima mit Mono.



Ja, oder so. Echt, funktioniert zuverlässig? Danke Dir!


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal diese No Knot Schlaufen am Haken mit Monofiler gebunden? Hält das? Machte das bisher bei Karpfen Rigs immer mit Geflochtener. Bin jetzt am Überlegen mir so ein Rig etwas feiner aus dünnerer Mono oder gar FC zu binden. In die Schlaufe kommt dann noch ein Pelletband. Hält so ein Haken"knoten" überhaupt mit Mono. Möchte gern auf Geflochtene verzichten und so unauffällig wie möglich fischen, aber auch kein böses Erwachen erleben.


 
Kannst du machen, binde mein Stiff Rig auch immer so.


----------



## rustaweli

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei Mono brauchst mehr Wicklungen und nach Möglichkeit auch ne Überziehsicherung in Form von Schrumpfschlauch, damit sich die Schnur nicht abdröselt.
> 
> Damit hält dann auch Mono mit noch Knoten perfekt....nur zu dünn sollte die mono dabei nicht sein.



Boah, Schrumpschläuche hatte ich mal zu genüge. Aber in welcher Versenkung die heute schlummern, keine Ahnung. Ohne geht nicht?


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kannst du machen, binde mein Stiff Rig auch immer so.



Mit oder ohne Schrumpfschlauch?


----------



## Hecht100+

Mal so, mal so. Wenn ich sie zu Hause vorfertige dann mit, am Teich gebunden ohne. Schrumpfe mit Wasserdampf, deswegen am Teich nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Knotless mit Mono funktioniert für mich prima und kompliziertlos, ich wickle aber nicht nur den Schenkel hinab, sondern dann über diese Wicklungen wieder einige Wicklungen nach oben zum Öhr. Ich beziehe mich hier auf Durchmesser zwischen 0,18er und 0,25.


----------



## Kochtopf

#noknot 

Ich verweise auf ElPotto



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Ükels,
> Der Abend endete gestern relativ Fischarm, drei Bisse auf Köfi konnte ich nicht verwandeln (Notiz an mich selber - größere Haken kaufen), einmal schlug ich an und hatte quasi sofort das Gefühl nen Stein gehakt zu haben - es bewegte sich garnicht, also rute abgesenkt und gehofft dass was losschwimmt. Tat es auch - nur ohne Köfi im Maul, haken saß nicht. Einmal geschah der supergau - da tauwurm nicht lief ein dendrobündel angeködert und es gab einen Hammer biss, ich haue an, MÄCHTIGER Widerstand, ein nicht ganz unwesentliche Fisch springt, sarah Jane zieht krumm - und er ist ab, der mit no knot gebundene Haken hat sich gelöst, der no knot ist aufgegangen- Arrrrgh! Normalerweise binde ich jeden Ansitz neu, aber das Vorfach war 'ja noch gut' - wie gut dass mein buddy ein Arbeitskollege ist, jetzt wird an meinem Nimbus als superangler gekratzt :'-(


----------



## rustaweli

@Kochtopf : Hör auf!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für Eure vertrauenserregenden Antworten!


----------



## Kochtopf

Danach hat @Bimmelrudi noch ausgeführt warum er aufging. Eigentlich lesenswert wenn es mich nicht dumm dastehen lassen würde


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danach hat @Bimmelrudi noch ausgeführt warum er aufging. Eigentlich lesenswert wenn es mich nicht dumm dastehen lassen würde



Inwiefern dumm dastehen?

Geflecht ist weich und nimmt jede Rundung gern freiwillig an.
Mono macht dies nicht, die Schnur möchte gern wieder in die alte Lage...jedenfalls vorerst.
Das kennt man doch auch vom Aufspulen, neue Schnur springt gern auch mal in Klängen runter.

Genauso isses auch beim No Knot.
Die Oberfläche einer Mono ist deutlich glatter wie bei Geflecht, folglich sind mehr Windungen erforderlich damit sie nicht zu Rutschen anfängt.
Nach dem Festziehen sollte Mono bei dieser Verbindung gesichert werden, entweder mit Schrumpfschlauch oder einfach ne andre Art Überzieher 
Das kann nen Stück Posengummi oder sonstwas sein, wichtig ist, das sich die Schnur eben nicht runterperlen kann, wenn keine Spannung auf der Schnur und der Verbindung anliegt (was eben die meiste Zeit so ist wenn kein Fisch grad beißt).
Bei einem richtigen Knoten spielt das alles keine Rolle, aber den haben wir halt nicht. Liegt kein Zug an, lockern sich halt die Windungen mit Mono wenn man diese nicht sichert, die Folge ist wir verlieren den Haken und beim Biss auch den Fisch (falls wir diesen dann überhaupt noch merken).


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, das Thema „Whip” geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
> Habe eben mal meine alte „gute” Whip inspiziert, deren Spitze ja verkürzt war, wie ich kürzlich entsetzt feststellen mußte.
> Also die Rute ist sehr leicht - bei 4,85m Nennlänge 149g laut Briefwaage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der Spitze fehlen 7cm. Das Spitzenteil ist aus Hohlcarbon (ich dachte immer, „Flicktips” wären aus Vollcarbon oder Vollcarbon eingespleißt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montiert würde die Schnur nicht über einen Konnektor (Typ Stonfo), sondern mit Silikonschlauch.
> 
> Was meint der Stammtisch: soll ich die gebrochene Spitze noch mal glatt kürzen (lassen)?
> Habe mal was von Dreikantfeilen, über deren Kante man das Rutenteil dreht, gelesen.
> Habe aber nur billige „Diamant-Schlüsselfeilen”.
> Oder soll ich bis Ersatz für das Spitzenteil da ist (kann dauern) einfach mit der Spitze im Ist-Zustand angeln?


Viel Erfolg beim reparieren. Ich denke mal, das wirst du mit Bravour meistern. Ich kann dir leider keine Tipps geben. Damit hatte ich noch nichts zu tun,(glücklicherweise). Aber von den Stammtischbrüdern gab es ja schon genug Hinweise.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Inwiefern dumm dastehen?


Wenn man drei Jahre so fischt und dann wird einem dargelegt dass man das Prinzip nicht verstanden hat - dann macht das was mit einem  aber ich bin ja froh, dass mich fast jeder Post von dir etwas schlauer macht


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Habe ich das mit der Garbolino richtig verstanden? Da fehlen nur die ersten 7cm?
Wenn dem so ist, getaped abschleifen, mit einem Hauch Epoxyd gegen Einriß sichern und weiterangeln.
Was für ein Model ist das denn genau?


----------



## feederbrassen

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal diese No Knot Schlaufen am Haken mit Monofiler gebunden? Hält das? Machte das bisher bei Karpfen Rigs immer mit Geflochtener. Bin jetzt am Überlegen mir so ein Rig etwas feiner aus dünnerer Mono oder gar FC zu binden. In die Schlaufe kommt dann noch ein Pelletband. Hält so ein Haken"knoten" überhaupt mit Mono. Möchte gern auf Geflochtene verzichten und so unauffällig wie möglich fischen, aber auch kein böses Erwachen erleben.


Das geht sogar sehr gut, damit mache ich mir meine Pelletvorfächer.
@Bimmelrudi hat das gut beschrieben.
Ich verzichte mittlerweile auf das sichern mit Schlauch oder anderen. 
Da geht auch nichts auf oder löst sich. 
Genug Windungen machen und fest zuziehen, mit etwas Spucke 
Aber achte darauf das die Wicklung sauber gemacht ist.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber ich bin ja froh, dass mich fast jeder Post von dir etwas schlauer macht


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Man wird alt wie eine Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

So, dann mal weiter mit den Fragen, wenn's net stört.
Thema Liquid Bread im Futterkörbchen. Feuchtet man/Ihr das an, oder kommt das trocken, leicht gepresst ins Körbchen zwecks Wolke?


----------



## phirania

Leider heute auch nicht mehr los gekommen.
Aber dafür einen Basteltag eingelegt.
Brauchte dringend neue Karpfen Montagen.
Ein wenig die Takle Boxen aufgeräumt
Alles was man bei dem Mistwetter so erledigen kann.


----------



## geomas

#liquidizedbread





Anfeuchten tue ich es nicht, einfach rein ins Körbchen mit etwas Druck.
Mittlerweile mag ich dafür die Gripmesh-Körbchen von Drennan, die haben kleine Plastikstachel innen und halten das LB etwas besser (falls gewünscht).
Ich packe auch gerne Micropellets oder Hanf ins LB, damit „etwas” an der Angelstelle liegenbleibt.


PS: das ^ war mal „gröberes” LB. Normalerweise mache ich es etwas feiner.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Habe ich das mit der Garbolino richtig verstanden? Da fehlen nur die ersten 7cm?
> Wenn dem so ist, getaped abschleifen, mit einem Hauch Epoxyd gegen Einriß sichern und weiterangeln.
> Was für ein Model ist das denn genau?



Danke, es ist ne Garbolino HD Whip CRX (oder so). Knapp 5m lang und für meine Verhältnisse schnell und leicht.
Und ja, etwas Silikonschlauch bis zur Bruchstelle schieben und dann vorsichtig abschleifen war mein letzter Plan, bevor Bimmelrudi mich wieder zum Grübeln gebracht hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn das Schleifpapier nicht zu grob ist und du nicht drückst wie n Ochs' passiert da nix.

Einfach (vorsichtig) machen.


----------



## geomas

Ich hab gar nicht die Kraft wie 'n Ochs...

Danke!


----------



## Jason

Unsere gute @Seele hat ja heute Geburtstag. Wurde das schon mal irgendwo erwähnt? Alles Gute!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, mal ne Frage an die bibliophilen Friedfischfreunde: sagt irgendwem das Buch mit dm schlichten Titel "Chub" etwas? Herausgegeben wurde es von der britischen Chub Study Group anlässlich ihres 20jährigen Bestehens 1994. Das Werk kostet bei den Antiquariaten deutlich über 200,- €, etwas sehr heftig, wie ich finde. Hat es zufällig mal jemand gelesen und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ziehen würde es mich schon, aber heute in einer Woche ist der Kreißsaal angesagt und die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren.  Geht sowieso alles grad drunter und drüber....


Viel Glück und alles Gute.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, mal ne Frage an die bibliophilen Friedfischfreunde: sagt irgendwem das Buch mit dm schlichten Titel "Chub" etwas? Herausgegeben wurde es von der britischen Chub Study Group anlässlich ihres 20jährigen Bestehens 1994. Das Werk kostet bei den Antiquariaten deutlich über 200,- €, etwas sehr heftig, wie ich finde. Hat es zufällig mal jemand gelesen und kann was dazu sagen?



Hahaha, dabei hatte ich Dich als Ommdelätträ immer im Verdacht, das Döbel-Necronomicon zu besitzen Ich hab keine Ahnung vom Inhalt, man munkelt es ist eine Art Artikelsammlung. Der Nachfolger "Chevin" ist ebenso apokryph und schwer zu erhaschen. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass eine bzw. zwei Personen in Deutschland "Chub" besitzen, aber zu denen habe ich keinen Zugang, bzw. kenne sie nicht persönlich.

Ich hatte hier auch schon mal nachgefragt:



Minimax schrieb:


> Und wo wir grade bei antiquarischen Angelbüchern sind: Sieht jemand eine Möglichkeit an die Publikationen der Chub Study Group zu kommen- die sind alle lange vergriffen bzw. werden so ab 200 Ocken gehandelt. Es müsste für mich aber nicht die gedruckte Originalversion sein, Formate gibt's ja viele im elektronische Zeitalter...





Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und wo wir grade dabei sind: Der heilige Gral wären natürlich die seit Jahren vergriffenen, necronomiconseltenen Bände der *Chub Study Group*. Unbezahlbar, wenn überhaupt zu kriegen. Vielleicht weiss da jemand Rat, ob es da eine *P*reiswerte, *D*urable und *F*erfügbare Möglichkeit gibt, zwinkerzwinker?



Edit: Rückblickend übrigens ziemlich schamlos, wie ich beim neuerlichen Lesen meiner ANfragen feststellen muss...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andererseits - was kann da schon drinstehen, was wir nicht selbst schon wissen?
Ich denke nur Nuancen unterscheiden es von der Ükel-Essenz!

Man sollte die Döbelbeträge hier bündeln und auch so'ne geheimnisvolle Schwarte drucken und dann teuer verhökern.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Andererseits - was kann da schon drinstehen, was wir nicht selbst schon wissen?
> Ich denke nur Nuancen unterscheiden es von der Ükel-Essenz!
> 
> Man sollte die Döbelbeträge hier bündeln und auch so'ne geheimnisvolle Schwarte draus machen und dann teuer verhökern.



Die fingen ja mal ganz zivil bepreist nur eben in winziger Auflage an- und davon gingen die meisten an die Mitglieder der CSG.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da muss sich doch irgend 'ne englische Buchpresserei mal an 'nen Nachdruck wagen.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens, ein sehr erschwingliches und immer noch lesenswertes Buch zum Döbel und seinem Fang ist : John Wilson, Catch Chub. Da steht natürlich auch nichts neues drin, was nicht bereits allgemeines Ükel wissen ist, aber eben schön zusammengeschrieben auf Papier. Ich nehme es immer noch und immer wieder zur Hand.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gibt's nur in english nehme ich an?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibt's nur in english nehme ich an?



Ich fürchte ja- aber gräm Dich nicht, wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher das gerade DU nicht viel neues erfahren würdest
Schade eigentlich, dass es kaum wirklich einer Fischart gewidmete ANgelbücher in Deutsch gibt (Ausser halt Raubfischkram)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Naja, mit Blick auf die heiligen Flüsse wie Avon, Trend oder Wye  dürfte es in der Döbel-Bibel schon einen spannenden Erkenntnisgewinn geben, immerhin führen die Jungs dieses sehr exklusiven Clubs präzise Statistiken über ihre Fänge. Was Strategie und Taktik, Tackle und Baits betrifft, glaube ich das eher nicht. Lese mich aktuell ein zweites Mal durch "Search vor big chub" von Tony Miles. Und warum? Nach meinen beiden größeren Döbeln in diesem Jahr, habe ich das Gefühl, mein Hausgewässer mit Blick auf die Döbel unterschätzt zu haben. Das möchte ich natürlich angelnd herausfinden und daher interessiert mich momentan alles, was mit Döbeln zu tun hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> I
> Schade eigentlich, dass es kaum wirklich einer Fischart gewidmete ANgelbücher in Deutsch gibt (Ausser halt Raubfischkram)



Jupp.
Und Karpfen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen


Chub Study Group-Erstausgabe 1994 signiert Maurice Pledger & Dave Ivey Angeln


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/153559238710 

Dann muss das ja ein Angebot sein


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Lese mich aktuell ein zweites Mal durch "Search vor big chub" von Tony Miles.



Ich jetzt bald auch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen
> 
> 
> Chub Study Group-Erstausgabe 1994 signiert Maurice Pledger & Dave Ivey Angeln
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/153559238710
> 
> Dann muss das ja ein Angebot sein



Das ist ein Schnäppchen, halb so teuer wie bei den Antiquariten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> bevor Bimmelrudi mich wieder zum Grübeln gebracht hat.



Wie es scheint kann ich das ja ganz gut


----------



## Bimmelrudi

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das geht sogar sehr gut, damit mache ich mir meine Pelletvorfächer.
> @Bimmelrudi hat das gut beschrieben.
> Ich verzichte mittlerweile auf das sichern mit Schlauch oder anderen.
> Da geht auch nichts auf oder löst sich.
> Genug Windungen machen und fest zuziehen, mit etwas Spucke
> Aber achte darauf das die Wicklung sauber gemacht ist.



Wenn die Schnur recht weich und geschmeidig ist, geht das natürlich mit ein paar mehr Windungen auch durchaus ohne Schlauch.
Zur Not senkt man das Ende halt noch mit nem Feuerzeug an sodaß ein kleiner Knubbel entsteht, der genauso gut ein Durchrutschen erstmal verhindert.

Bei dickeren Durchmessern oder steiferem Material würde ich aber immer nen Schlauch drüberziehen...ist sicherer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie es scheint kann ich das ja ganz gut


Ehre wem Ehre gebührt!

Btw: dass diese ebay verkäufer keinerlei Rücksicht darauf nehmen dass das Weihnachtsgeld erst noch kommt... Mift, würde auch gerne sie (beide Ausgaben) gerne in meinen richtigen Griffeln halten. Stell mir sowas wie den Sonderangelpraxissammelordner "Döbel in England" darunter vor


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Um Weihnachtsgeld brauch ich mir nicht mehr den Kopf zerbrechen...gabs das letzte Mal noch vorm Euro.


----------



## Minimax

O.K......

Wer war das?





...

.. .


…….





WER DAS WAR HAB ICH GEFRAGT!!!!????

Schaum vorm Mund,

Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Da bin ich raus, Döbel sind nur interessant als Köfi für mich.


----------



## geomas

Ich wars nicht, ich fange dicke Döbel auch ohne Fachliteratur. (hahaha, Spaß muß sein...)


So, Garbolino-Hohlcarbon-Tip Bruchstelle:





vorher





nach ganz kurzem, vorsichtigen Anschleifen auf 150er (?) Schleifleinen
Silikon-Nubsie als Bruchsicherung





mein erster Rattenschwanz - mal sehen, ob das so funktioniert

Das Anschleifen (Abrunden) der Bruchstelle ging sehr schnell, obwohl ich sehr vorsichtig war und kaum Druck ausgeübt habe.
Profis können dies sicher viel besser, aber für mich reicht es hoffentlich erstmal.
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Hecht100+

Kommt da noch ein Gummizug zwischen oder direkt die Schnur drangeschlauft.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ehre wem Ehre gebührt!
> 
> Btw: dass diese ebay verkäufer keinerlei Rücksicht darauf nehmen dass das Weihnachtsgeld erst noch kommt... Mift, würde auch gerne sie (beide Ausgaben) gerne in meinen richtigen Griffeln halten. Stell mir sowas wie den Sonderangelpraxissammelordner "Döbel in England" darunter vor




Mein Lieblings-Döbel-Text in der Angelpraxis war der über den an MS erkrankten Angler, der mit Bambusrute und Digitalthermometer den Chubs nachstellte.
Seine Frau war immer dabei: wegen seinen krankheitsbedingten Problemen brauchte er gelegentlich Assistenz.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kommt da noch ein Gummizug zwischen oder direkt die Schnur drangeschlauft.



Die Schnur der eigentlichen Montage wird als „Lasso” hinter den Knoten gelegt und festgezogen. So machen das wohl die traditionellen Stipper.
Für einen Gummizug ist das Spitzenteil, obwohl Hohlcarbon, doch zu dünn. Und ich möchte ja den direkten Kontakt zum Fisch.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> … Angler, der mit Bambusrute und *Digitalthermometer* den Chubs nachstellte.



Wie hat er es eingesetzt, bzw. was waren Die Erkenntnisse?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie hat er es eingesetzt, bzw. was waren Die Erkenntnisse?



Ich habe die Geschichte nicht direkt abgespeichert (im Gedächtnis) - er war jedoch sehr pedantisch, was die Wassertemperatur (und deren Veränderung) anging und der „Technologie-Gegensatz” zur der benutzten Bambusrute war für mich so faszinierend.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe die Geschichte nicht direkt abgespeichert (im Gedächtnis) - er war jedoch sehr pedantisch, was die Wassertemperatur (und deren Veränderung) anging und der „Technologie-Gegensatz” zur der benutzten Bambusrute war für mich so faszinierend.



Ah ok, vielen Dank- ja in der Tat eine seltsame Mischung.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah ok, vielen Dank- ja in der Tat eine seltsame Mischung.



Bin gerade am Blättern in den Ordnern. Ich lös das Rätsel noch auf.


So, habs gefunden: aus der grünen Serie „Mit Meisteranglern unterwegs” - Seite 513ff - „Martin James beim Döbelangeln”

Er hat ein Digitalthermometer so aufgestellt, daß er sowohl Wasser- als auch Lufttemperatur verfolgen kann. Bei wärmer werdendem Wasser fischt er mit größeren Köder, die weiter von den SSG-Schroten entfernt „in der Strömung pendeln” und hofft auf aktiv auf Futtersuche befindliche Döbel. Bei kaltem Wasser oder der Tendenz dazu (?) sind die Schrote nur wenige cm vom Haken entfernt und er angelt direkt über Grund.
Ich kanns jetzt nicht so genau wiedergeben.


----------



## Minimax

Ojemine, bitte reiss DIr kein Bein aus-
ich muss jetzt so langsam mal ins Bett, bzw. noch ein klitzekleines bisschen grübeln, wer das Chub-Buch ersteigert haben könnte.
hg
Minimax


----------



## TobBok

Ich muss sagen, dass es mich schon sehr wundert, wie unpräzise im deutschen Raum das Angeln auf viele Fischarten außerhalb des Raubfischangelns ist - und selbst in dem Bereich ist das dann eher Literatur, die nicht explizit in Richtung einer Art geschrieben wird, sondern in der dann allgemeine Techniken aufgesplitten werden auf die einzelnen Fische, ohne ganz genaues auszudrücken.
Im Aquarienhobby findest du zu jeder Fischrichtung, ggf sogar zu einzelnen Buntbarsch-Schlägen halbe Bibliotheken voller Literatur (als ehemaliger Züchter von Malawi-Maulbrütern teffe ich diese Aussage mal ganz offensiv). Es gibt methodische Bücher, mit Einlassungen zu Montagen etc, aber nichts bezogen auf einzelne Arten.
Das findet man im Amerikanischen und Britischen Raum deutlich öfter.
Und auch unsere methodischen Bücher sind eher so - meh. Das Beste ist da fast noch das alte (mittlerweile aber von x-Autoren überarbeitete) "Die Angelfischerei" von Max von dem Borne - der sich tatsächlich in dem Buch selbst damals schon sehr ausgiebig zur Fliegenfischerei auseinandergesetzt hat. Und zwar im breiten Feld, von der Befischung des Ukelei bis hin zu Einlassungen des Fliegenangelns auf Karpfen....
Manche Bücher zu Montagen-Darstellungen sind noch ganz lesenswert. Hans Eiber hat da ein, zwei Bücher rausgebracht, die ich immer wieder mal durchblättere.
Manchmal frag ich mich, ob man nicht selbst mal anfangen sollte und solche Datenbanken zusammenzutragen.
Es hört sich ulkig an, aber tatsächlich wären statistische Zahlen interessant dazu, welche Größe bestimmte Arten zB haben, wenn man sie mit bestimmten Ködern, bestimmten Montagen und zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit fängt. Ich habe sogar schon angefangen damit, für meine Rotaugen-Fänge von Fischen über 18 cm solche Zahlen auszuwerten.
Beispiel:
Methode: 29% Grundangeln, 71% Posenfischen
Köder: 86% Mais, 14% Maden
Und so könnte man das Ganze weiter ausdifferenzieren.
Vllt bin ich aus zu sehr ein Zahlenmensch...was weiß ich.
(Ich hab sogar eine Eintragung für eine nennenswerte Schwarzmaul-Grundel...fragt einfach nicht..)


----------



## geomas

@TobBok - zu viel Zahlen machen mich irre. Aber Hut ab vor allen, die präzise Buch führen.
Die erwähnten Angelpraxis-Sammelordner könnten was für Dich sein - viele Montagetipps, Ködertipps, sehr schöne Zeichnungen von Unterwasser-Landschaften.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok - zu viel Zahlen machen mich irre. Aber Hut ab vor allen, die präzise Buch führen.
> Die erwähnten Angelpraxis-Sammelordner könnten was für Dich sein - viele Montagetipps, Ködertipps, sehr schöne Zeichnungen von Unterwasser-Landschaften.


Die Zahlen sind nicht so kompliziert, wenn man einfach fix nen Spreadsheet zusammenschreibt. Generation Digital. 
Diese Ordner die du angesprochen hast, müsste ich mir vllt mal beschaffen, wenn ich Platz habe hier in meinen Bücherschränken...
Ich wollte die Tage mal Trotting mit nem Avon in der Aller-Strömung testen...ob dazu ne längere, weiche Forellenrute geeignet ist?


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind nicht so kompliziert, wenn man einfach fix nen Spreadsheet zusammenschreibt. Generation Digital.
> Ich vermute mal, dass du den angesprochenen Ordner selbst angelegt hast?
> Ich wollte die Tage mal Trotting mit nem Avon in der Aller-Strömung testen...ob dazu ne längere, weiche Forellenrute geeignet ist?



Spreadsheets und so weiter - nicht mein Ding.

Und nein, die „Angel-Praxis”-Sammelordner habe ich komplett in Papierform auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt erstanden.

Eine deutsche Angelzeitschrift hatte in jeder Ausgabe Seiten zum Heraustrennen und Abheften in besagten Sammelordnern veröffentlicht. 
Themenblöcke waren: Fische von A bis Z, Gewässerkunde, Im Blickpunkt (ne Art Gewässervorstellung), Technik und Taktik, „Gut Geködert”, Basiswissen, Angeln International und „Mit Meisteranglern unterwegs”.

Vielleicht kennst Du jemanden, der die Ordner hat - also einen Blick hinein kann ich jedem Angler nur empfehlen. 
Ob man sich die Ordner anschließend ins Regal stellt ist wohl eher ne Platz- und Geschmacksfrage.
Die Texte und Bilder sind durch die Bank „Old School”, aber dennoch sehr informativ und auch unterhaltsam.


----------



## Kochtopf

Es ha


geomas schrieb:


> Spreadsheets und so weiter - nicht mein Ding.
> 
> Und nein, die „Angel-Praxis”-Sammelordner habe ich komplett in Papierform auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt erstanden.
> 
> Eine deutsche Angelzeitschrift hatte in jeder Ausgabe Seiten zum Heraustrennen und Abheften in besagten Sammelordnern veröffentlicht.
> Themenblöcke waren: Fische von A bis Z, Gewässerkunde, Im Blickpunkt (ne Art Gewässervorstellung), Technik und Taktik, „Gut Geködert”, Basiswissen, Angeln International und „Mit Meisteranglern unterwegs”.
> 
> Vielleicht kennst Du jemanden, der die Ordner hat - also einen Blick hinein kann ich jedem Angler nur empfehlen.
> Ob man sich die Ordner anschließend ins Regal stellt ist wohl eher ne Platz- und Geschmacksfrage.
> Die Texte und Bilder sind durch die Bank „Old School”, aber dennoch sehr informativ und auch unterhaltsam.


Da kann ich mich voll anschließen, sind schön zum schmökern und eine wahre Fundgrube (mein lieblingsartikel ist über den Golden Scale Club)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Ojemine, bitte reiss DIr kein Bein aus-
> ich muss jetzt so langsam mal ins Bett, bzw. noch ein klitzekleines bisschen grübeln, wer das Chub-Buch ersteigert haben könnte.
> hg
> Minimax


 PDF?


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Eine deutsche Angelzeitschrift hatte in jeder Ausgabe Seiten zum Heraustrennen und Abheften in besagten Sammelordnern veröffentlicht.
> Themenblöcke waren: Fische von A bis Z, Gewässerkunde, Im Blickpunkt (ne Art Gewässervorstellung), Technik und Taktik, „Gut Geködert”, Basiswissen, Angeln International und „Mit Meisteranglern unterwegs”.


Du wärst nicht zufällig bereit mal kurz den Scanner anzuschmeißen und eine kleine PDF-Datei zu erstellen....?


----------



## rustaweli

So meine Herren, liquidizedbread für's Minikörbchen und Flocke als Köder ist angerichtet. Aus der Rinde habe ich noch schnell einen Teig gemacht. Wollte nichts wegschmeißen. Daraus werde ich mit der Schleuder noch eine Futterspur hin zu meinem Körbchen samt Köder legen. Soweit der Plan. Vielleicht klappt es ja mit nem kleinen Satzer, nem schönen Rotauge oder gar einen Döbel.
Jetzt noch Kinder wecken, Vesper machen, zur Kita und Schule bringen und dann auf zum vorschichtlichen Kurzansitz.
Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht, ich fange dicke Döbel auch ohne Fachliteratur. (hahaha, Spaß muß sein...)




dito

Ich bin auch raus @geomas habs zu spät gelesen 
....für meine Englischkenntnisse wäre ich sowieso raus


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht, ich fange dicke Döbel auch ohne Fachliteratur. (hahaha, Spaß muß sein...)
> 
> 
> So, Garbolino-Hohlcarbon-Tip Bruchstelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vorher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nach ganz kurzem, vorsichtigen Anschleifen auf 150er (?) Schleifleinen
> Silikon-Nubsie als Bruchsicherung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mein erster Rattenschwanz - mal sehen, ob das so funktioniert
> 
> Das Anschleifen (Abrunden) der Bruchstelle ging sehr schnell, obwohl ich sehr vorsichtig war und kaum Druck ausgeübt habe.
> Profis können dies sicher viel besser, aber für mich reicht es hoffentlich erstmal.
> Danke für die Tipps!



Ist doch gut geworden, Georg!
Und gar nicht schwer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> PDF?



Hier!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Selbstverständlich, Professor!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


>


Och jo

Glückwunsch btw


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 332415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So meine Herren, liquidizedbread für's Minikörbchen und Flocke als Köder ist angerichtet. Aus der Rinde habe ich noch schnell einen Teig gemacht. Wollte nichts wegschmeißen. Daraus werde ich mit der Schleuder noch eine Futterspur hin zu meinem Körbchen samt Köder legen. Soweit der Plan. Vielleicht klappt es ja mit nem kleinen Satzer, nem schönen Rotauge oder gar einen Döbel.
> Jetzt noch Kinder wecken, Vesper machen, zur Kita und Schule bringen und dann auf zum vorschichtlichen Kurzansitz.
> Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Tag!



Na denn mal gutes Gelingen für deinen Angeltag....
Und hol was raus.


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Wenigkeit blieb dann mal ein tapferes Schneiderlein.


----------



## phirania

Schade denn,Einsatz sollte eigendlich belohnt werden.
Gerade bei den Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Schade denn,Einsatz sollte eigendlich belohnt werden.
> Gerade bei den Wetterbedingungen.



Glas halb voll oder halb leer?! Sehen wir die Belohnung darin, angeln gewesen zu sein. Aber das Wetter war schon arg. Die letzte halbe Stunde setzte dermaßen Regen ein und ich ständig in mir selbst den Herrn anbettelnd - bitte nochmal 10 letzte trockene Minuten und einen Fisch, bitte! 
Auf der Abfahrt kam natürlich mal wieder kurz die Sonne durch. Was soll's.
Vielleicht schleiche ich mich am Samstag vor Sonnenaufgang ans Wasser und teste mal meine 3M Taktik und geniesse Lektüre, Tee und Natur bis zum eventuellen abziehenden Freilaufgeräusch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schneidern ist keine Schande, wir alle sind das jeden Tag und dagegen tun kann man nicht viel  ausser angeln zu gehen. Also wenigstens aktiv geschneidert


----------



## rustaweli

Recht hast!


----------



## Hecht100+

Hülse einer Gewehrpatrone (leer) mit nassen Sand gefüllt, zusammengedrückt und ein Loch in die zusammengedrückte Stelle gebohrt. Gesamtgewicht 17 Gramm, Bleifrei. Im Wasser wird es durch seine Größe mehr Auftrieb haben als Blei, ohne Strömung sollte es egal sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hülse einer Gewehrpatrone (leer) mit nassen Sand gefüllt, zusammengedrückt und ein Loch in die zusammengedrückte Stelle gebohrt. Gesamtgewicht 17 Gramm, Bleifrei. Im Wasser wird es durch seine Größe mehr Auftrieb haben als Blei, ohne Strömung sollte es egal sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 332428


Interessant wozu die Dinger beim angeln alles gut sind. Im Angelpraxisordner hat wer einen halben wirbel an das flache Ende einer Schrothülse geklebt und die Hülse dann, Öffnung nach oben, als eine art lose benutzt die beim verzögern kippt und mit Wasser vollläuft um eine Grundmontage unter einem Busch o.ä. ablegen zu können.

Finde das sind beides spannende Basteleien, wenn ich mal an Schrothülsen komme probiere ich das aus


----------



## geomas

Zurück von einer sehr kurzen Feierabend-Stipprunde am Fluß nebenan:
Angelzeit netto etwa 70 Minuten. Erster und einziger Biß nach etwa 1 Stunde auf Made/Caster-Combo. Erster und einziger Fisch war ein handlanger Plötz, der schon nach Sonnenuntergang gelandet werden konnte.
Die restlichen 10 Minuten wurde es noch dunkler, kurz vor 17.00 hab ich zusammengepackt.
Der Rattenschwanz an der Whip funktioniert bislang gut. Die Montage war zu „fein” - ich werde das nächste Mal eine Pose mit etwas mehr Tragkraft verwenden.
Der Fluß war spiegelglatt heute, der Pegel deutlich über normal, die Fließrichtung an der Angelstelle wechselte mehrfach.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Georg!

Meinst du nicht dass es tagsüber besser beißt als abends?


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> PDF?



Nun gut, dann werde davon absehen, ein dutzend fanatisierter, wilder Assassinenkultisten von den Andamanen mit ihren tödlichen Giftblasrohren mit der Beschaffung des heiligen Buches zu beauftragen.


----------



## TobBok

Besonderes Lob an den Hecht, der mir heute im Celler Hafen die Sbiro-Rute zerrissen hat, mit der ich die Döbel, die zwischen den sonst wegen den abgestellten Yachten nicht erreichbaren Bootssteegen, befischen wollte. Knallt mir in die Montage als ich den Streamer aus dem Wasser heben will und knackt eiskalt die Spitze doppelt durch. So ein kleiner Blödmann. Dabei war der Tag so gut angelaufen...unterm Wehr ein paar Stachelritter auf Spinner, drei gute Döbel zwischen 30-35 cm aufm Streamer...und dann das. Bin ich sauer...das könnt ihr mir aber mal glauben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann werde davon absehen, ein dutzend fanatisierter, wilder Assassinenkultisten von den Andamanen mit ihren tödlichen Giftblasrohren mit der Beschaffung des heiligen Buches zu beauftragen.


Aber mein Kostüm darf ich behalten?


----------



## phirania

So auch wieder vom See zuhause.
Arschkalt ist es mittlerweile geworden,und für mich der wohl erstmal letzte Ansitz gewesen.
Aber dafür gab es dann zum Abschluß noch eine Überaschung.
Mein Plan war es eigendlich gewesen ein paar Köfis zu stippen für die Hechtjagdt in den nächsten Tagen.
Also Pose 14 er Haken und ein Maiskorn es ging nichts ,dann auf Made gewechselt wieder nichts.
Wollte schon aufgeben und nach hause fahren.
Denk mir,einen Versuch noch mal auf Mais,und dann hats richtig eingeschlagen...





Hab immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht....
Hat mich auch fast an meine Grenzen gebracht...
Gut das noch ein Kollege zum Spinnfischen am See war und mich unterstützt hat.....
Alleine hätte  ich da so meine Probleme gehabt.
So nun gibt es aber erst mal einen Grog zum aufwärmen.


----------



## TobBok

Petri zu dem Wasserschwein @phirania


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> So auch wieder vom See zuhause.
> Arschkalt ist es mittlerweile geworden,und für mich der wohl erstmal letzte Ansitz gewesen.
> Aber dafür gab es dann zum Abschluß noch eine Überaschung.
> Mein Plan war es eigendlich gewesen ein paar Köfis zu stippen für die Hechtjagdt in den nächsten Tagen.
> Also Pose 14 er Haken und ein Maiskorn es ging nichts ,dann auf Made gewechselt wieder nichts.
> Wollte schon aufgeben und nach hause fahren.
> Denk mir,einen Versuch noch mal auf Mais,und dann hats richtig eingeschlagen...
> Anhang anzeigen 332430
> 
> 
> Hab immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht....
> Hat mich auch fast an meine Grenzen gebracht...
> Gut das noch ein Kollege zum Spinnfischen am See war und mich unterstützt hat.....
> Alleine hätte  ich da so meine Probleme gehabt.
> So nun gibt es aber erst mal einen Grog zum aufwärmen.




Schön Kalle.

Das ist doch mal ein Abschluss!


----------



## phirania

Sollte ja auch ein Abschluss werden...
Bin aber jetzt auch wieder so richtig angefixt...
Der Schuppi hatte 79 cm und es war eine Zitterpartie mit der Montage den zu landen.
Hatte ja auch garnicht damit gerechnet.
Ich brauch jetzt definitiv einen größeren Kescher,das hatte ich bei dem letzten Hecht auch schon bemerkt.....


----------



## Hecht100+

Glückwunsch, du hast ihn gelandet, also alles richtig gemacht. Und Köderfische kann man immer noch kriegen, Karpfen wird schwerer.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @geomas und @phirania, schöner Karpfen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@phirania: Na, das ist doch mal eine gewichtige Überraschung. Petri zum November-Karpfen, nein zum Martins-Karpfen, am Sonntag ist schließlich Martinstag!

@geomas: Dir wackerem Stipper natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri zur Plötze. Auch nicht selbstverständlich bei den Bedingungen.

@TobBok: Auch Dir Petri zu den Döbeln! Und schade um die Rute ...

Mein nächstes Angelfenster geht Freitag auf. Homeoffice und die Arbeit wird gemacht wenn es dunkel wird. Vorher wird gefischt. Hab schon einen halben Liter Maden gekauft, frische Dendros ...


----------



## feederbrassen

Hier ist was los 
Einer sicke nass und hofft auf Sonne +Fisch, den ich ihm gegönnt hätte. 
Der nächste geht für ne Stunde zum Stippen raus.Hut ab. 
Einem anderen wird die Rute von nem Hecht zerlegen, ärgerlich und der letzte ist froh über Hilfe am Wasser damit das Wasserschwein gebändigt werden kann. 
Hammer und es ist mitten in der Woche ￼￼
Das ist besser als Fernsehen 

Petri an die Fänger, sowie die Zeit haben überhaupt raus zu kommen


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri @geomas und @phirania! Toll dass ihr euch rausgewagt habt und dafür belohnt wurdet (gut, kalle ein bisschen mehr als geo, aber hey - IHR wart angeln. Ich war arbeiten)


----------



## phirania

Danke für die Petris
Ja das mit dem raus ans Wasser birgt schon eine große Überwindung bei dem Wetter.
Aber in der Bude sitzen ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Da bin ich dann wohl eher ein Wiederholungstäter und es zieht mich immer wieder in die Natur....


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach Kalle, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur verweichlicht Leute


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ein letztes Update zu anglingdirect und der defekten/gebrauchten Rute.
> Inzwischen dauert mir das Theater zu lange und ich repariere die Rute selbst. Denn das sind ja an sich tolle Stöcke.
> 
> Da keine Antwort mehr kam von denen, hab ich eine letzte mail geschrieben und mich für ihren "tollen Service" bedankt.
> 
> Die können mir gestohlen bleiben.


Kam da eigentlich noch was Pröfpröf


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So auch wieder vom See zuhause.
> Arschkalt ist es mittlerweile geworden,und für mich der wohl erstmal letzte Ansitz gewesen.
> Aber dafür gab es dann zum Abschluß noch eine Überaschung.
> Mein Plan war es eigendlich gewesen ein paar Köfis zu stippen für die Hechtjagdt in den nächsten Tagen.
> Also Pose 14 er Haken und ein Maiskorn es ging nichts ,dann auf Made gewechselt wieder nichts.
> Wollte schon aufgeben und nach hause fahren.
> Denk mir,einen Versuch noch mal auf Mais,und dann hats richtig eingeschlagen...
> Anhang anzeigen 332430
> 
> 
> Hab immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht....
> Hat mich auch fast an meine Grenzen gebracht...
> Gut das noch ein Kollege zum Spinnfischen am See war und mich unterstützt hat.....
> Alleine hätte  ich da so meine Probleme gehabt.
> So nun gibt es aber erst mal einen Grog zum aufwärmen.


Petri zum Karpfen- Kalle.


----------



## phirania

Ne lass mal,die feuchte kalte Luft ist nichts für meine COPD Lunge......
Aber ich versuche mein bestes um noch eine schöne Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach Kalle, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur verweichlicht Leute


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kam da eigentlich noch was Pröfpröf



Nee du, gar nix.
Keine Entschuldigung....kein Garnix.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zum Karpfen- Kalle.



Danke Hartmut.
Dir auch beim ABBA viel Glück und ordentliche Platten.


----------



## phirania

So jetzt gibts erstmal was zum aufwärmen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> So jetzt gibts erstmal was zum aufwärmen...
> Anhang anzeigen 332443




Hau rein Kalle, die Pulle schaffste heut noch.


----------



## phirania

Ne nicht übertreiben...
Immer Maßhalten,sagte doch irgendein Politiker....


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zum wunderschönen Schuppi, @phirania ! 
Na da wünsche ich Dir jetzt im Herbst noch viele schöne trockene Stunden am Wasser (und ein paar feuchtfröhliche Stunden auch).


----------



## Kochtopf

Freunde, wir werden gelesen:






Heinz mit Splitcane und Pin auf fette Plötzen mit dem Ovens. Leck mich fett


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Petris zum kleinen Entschneiderungs-Whip-Plötz!

Ich hatte die letzten Jahre den Eindruck „gesammelt” oder „erangelt”, daß in der kalten Jahreszeit die Fischis hier tagsüber so gut wie nie beißen.
Erst zu Beginn der Dämmerung ging es los. Wirklich so, als ob die Fische „angeknipst” werden wie ne Lampe. Auf einmal war Leben an der Angelstelle und es kamen die Bisse.
Ich werde aber sicher die kommenden Tage nutzen, um diese These zu prüfen.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Liegt vielleicht am Kormoran, die jagen hauptsächlich mit den Augen.


----------



## geomas

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht am Kormoran, die jagen hauptsächlich mit den Augen.



Ja, gut möglich. 
Kormorane habe ich heute nur hoch in der Luft gesehen, in der Nähe haben sie offenbar ncht gejagt.
Werde mal ein paar andere Stellen in der Nähe antesten.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @geomas, @phirania und @TobBok!




Minimax schrieb:


> Wuemmehunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> PDF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nun gut, dann werde davon absehen, ein dutzend fanatisierter, wilder Assassinenkultisten von den Andamanen mit ihren tödlichen Giftblasrohren mit der Beschaffung des heiligen Buches zu beauftragen.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Bezog sich Wuemme dabei nicht auf den von Geo erwähnten Artikel aus der Angelpraxis, damit der arme Geo nicht alles abtippen muss? Ich fürchte, die Jagd nach der Döbelbibel wird noch weitergehen müssen. Ich kann dir jedenfalls sagen, dass ICH das gute Stück nicht erworben habe, das gibt mein Studentenkonto leider nicht her. Sonst hätte ich aber sicher einen Weg gefunden, es meinen Ükel-Brüdern zugänglich zu machen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Nein, Tobias, ich war der schnellste und konnte mit die Döbel-Bibel sichern.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Nein, Tobias, ich war der schnellste und konnte mit die Döbel-Bibel sichern.



Oha, na dann mal ein ganz dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fang!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Nein, Tobias, ich war der schnellste und konnte mit die Döbel-Bibel sichern.


Weisst du Wümme, ich finde es schön dass es dich gibt.  ich freue mich auf deine Predigten da heraus


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs,
Petri an die Fänger, und ganz besonders an @phirania zu dem tollen Saisonend(?).Karpfen-
das beste kommt immer zum Schluss.
Gestern war hier zwar kein Angeltag, aber ein Ükeltag, denn Susanne und @Tricast Heinz sind in 
Berlin und haben mich abends in ein wirklich feines Restaurant eingeladen- wunderbare Köstlichkeiten
selbst Heinz war begeistert und vergab sein höchstes Lob. Es war ein ganz wunderbarer Abend
Mit Kunst, Kultur (Vollrezitation Ritter Prunz!) und Kuttergeschichten von Susanne (früher war ich 
skeptisch gegenüber Meeresangeln, nun fürchte ich es) und natürlich haben wir nebenbei noch Stand 
und Aufgaben der Ükelbewegung sowie des Angelns überhaupt erörtert. Das war also ein ganz tolles
Ükeltreffen en miniature, und mein Gram über das Chub-Buch ist auch gedämpft, denn Das
bremener Superteam hat mir einen "starcken" Gedichtband von Koeppel mitgebracht.
ALso liebe Susanne, lieber Heinz ich danke Euch ganz herzlich für den tollen Abend,
herzlich 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Nein, Tobias, ich war der schnellste und konnte mit die Döbel-Bibel sichern.



Und dafür hasse ich dich auch entsprechend....


----------



## Minimax

Es ist ja mit der Döbel-Bibel so, das @Wuemmehunter sie nun nicht nur mit dem Recht des Schnelleren besitzt, sondern es auch sozusagen kollegial rechtmässig ist, denn:

Obwohl viele von uns das Buch schon lange begehrt haben, war es ja Wuemmes aktuelle Suche und Nachfrage die Hechti dazu brachte es zu recherchieren und den Link zu posten. Ich hatte es jedenfalls vor Wümmes Post grad nicht so auf dem Schirm.
Man überlege sich auch mal den umgekehrten Fall: EIn Ükel sucht etwas, jemand postet nen Link dazu, und dann schnappt man das Objekt dem grade Suchenden vor der Nase weg- wär auch nicht die allerfeinste Art gewesen. Daher herzlichen Glückwunsch an Wüemmehunter!
Außerdem, wie mit allen tollen Angelspielsachen gilt für den Band- Hauptsache in Ükelhand!
hg
Minimax
(@Kochtopf : Behalte vorerst die Assassinenausrüstung. Wir wissen nicht, ob nicht doch noch mal Bedarf besteht)


----------



## Hecht100+

Das verrückte ist ja, an den Seen, wo ich Angel gibt es nicht mal Döbel oder Barben, am kl.Plöner schon mal einen großen Aland gefangen, ansonsten nur Rotfeder, Plötzen, Brassen, Güstern. Noch nicht mal einen Ükel, bleibe euch aber trotzdem hier im Ükel erhalten. Ich habe auch nur nach dem Buch gesehen, weil ich wissen wollte, über welches heilige Necronomicon ihr überhaupt redet. Und @Wümmehunter hat ja auch sofort die Gunst der Stunde ergriffen und zugeschlagen. Wenn ich jetzt der Chub-Fan vor dem Herrn wäre, hätte ich es bestimmt nicht an die große Glocke gehangen, so ist es doch in gute Hände geraten.
Was viel seltsamer ist, das meine Karpfenruten CHUB heißen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist ja mit der Döbel-Bibel so, das @Wuemmehunter sie nun nicht nur mit dem Recht des Schnelleren besitzt, sondern es auch sozusagen kollegial rechtmässig ist, denn:
> 
> Obwohl viele von uns das Buch schon lange begehrt haben, war es ja Wuemmes aktuelle Suche und Nachfrage die Hechti dazu brachte es zu recherchieren und den Link zu posten. Ich hatte es jedenfalls vor Wümmes Post grad nicht so auf dem Schirm.
> Man überlege sich auch mal den umgekehrten Fall: EIn Ükel sucht etwas, jemand postet nen Link dazu, und dann schnappt man das Objekt dem grade Suchenden vor der Nase weg- wär auch nicht die allerfeinste Art gewesen. Daher herzlichen Glückwunsch an Wüemmehunter!
> Außerdem, wie mit allen tollen Angelspielsachen gilt für den Band- Hauptsache in Ükelhand!
> hg
> Minimax
> (@Kochtopf : Behalte vorerst die Assassinenausrüstung. Wir wissen nicht, ob nicht doch noch mal Bedarf besteht)



Danke!
Jetzt spüre ich wie Hass und Neid schlagartig von mir abfallen...
Mal ernsthaft: Besser der Wümme als ich, denn als elektronischer Analphabet wüsste ich ja nichtmal wie man das Buch in eine Pdf quetscht...


----------



## rhinefisher

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht am Kormoran, die jagen hauptsächlich mit den Augen.


Yepp - das kann man am Rhein auch beobachten.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war eben für wzei Stunden am Flüsschen aber doll war es nicht.
Seitdem es kalt geworden ist, machen die Döbel sich rar.
Kann auch daran liegen dass ich die bewährten Stellen wegen der aufgeweichten Wiesen momentan nicht anfahren kann und ausweichen muss.

Da wo ich heute war gabe nur einen Plötz, einen Roddow und ein paar Nuckelbisse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So so nasskalt sah es aus..







....und fühlte es sich auch an.

.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fische....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann hatte noch jemand seinen Kescher dort vergessen oder verloren. Ich hab ihm den an den Busch gestellt damit er ihn leichter wiederfindet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Übrigens hält Frühstücksfleisch super in Arma Mesh.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Darauf gab es nur ein paar Plötzenzupfer aber nix Verwertbares.
Die beiden Fische hatte ich auf Flocke(natürlich mit der Bolo  ).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jungs, ich muss Euch mal was sagen: Ihr seit eine richtig tolle Truppe! Wenn ich Nachmittags für etwas über eine Stunde in der Zug Richtung Heimat steige, freue ich mich immer darauf den Ükel zu checken, mich an Euren Angelerlebnissen zu erfreuen und an Euren Gedanken rund um die Angelei. Und immer gibt es Spannendes zu lesen. Danke dafür!!!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Professor!

Ich hab heute meine Aufgaben mal Aufgaben sein lassen und bin seit drei oder vier Wochen endlich mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen. Leichtes Hochwasser am Bach, trotten mit Brotflocke oder Mais war geplant. Leider war die Strömung im heißen Bereich dafür zu stark, so dass ich nach 30 Minuten die StTelle gewechselt habe. Am neuen Platz passierte dann erstmal gar nichts, bis ich die Pose (es war immernoch der kleine Loafer vom Trotten montiert) ins ganz stehende Wasser geworfen habe. Zack, Pose weg und das erste (und in diesem Jahr bisher auch das größte) Rotauge hatte sich die Brotflocke geschnappt - 28cm zeigte der Zollstock. Es folgten noch etwa fünf weitere Kollege, alle um die Mitte 20 und die alle auf Mais, dann war vorbei mit Bissen. Ich hatte inzwischen aber auch hechtige Konkurrenz bekommen - hat ihr schonmal 20 Mittzwanziger-Rotaugen auf einen Schlag aus dem Wasser springen sehen? Ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel, dass ich heute gleich viermal(!) in einer Stunde sehen durfte - nächstes mal nehme ich ne Hechtrute mit...


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Übrigens hält Frühstücksfleisch super in Arma Mesh.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332483


Das sieht mal sehr geschmeidig aus - was ist das für ein Greifer?


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fische....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332480
> Anhang anzeigen 332481



Na denn mal Petri zu den Fischen
Hier hat es auch den gesammten Tag geregnet ....
Da hab ich mir das angeln erspart.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Das sieht mal sehr geschmeidig aus - was ist das für ein Greifer?



Korda Krank Hook(Gr. 8 oder 6 müsste ich gucken).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri, Professor!
> 
> Ich hab heute meine Aufgaben mal Aufgaben sein lassen und bin seit drei oder vier Wochen endlich mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen. Leichtes Hochwasser am Bach, trotten mit Brotflocke oder Mais war geplant. Leider war die Strömung im heißen Bereich dafür zu stark, so dass ich nach 30 Minuten die StTelle gewechselt habe. Am neuen Platz passierte dann erstmal gar nichts, bis ich die Pose (es war immernoch der kleine Loafer vom Trotten montiert) ins ganz stehende Wasser geworfen habe. Zack, Pose weg und das erste (und in diesem Jahr bisher auch das größte) Rotauge hatte sich die Brotflocke geschnappt - 28cm zeigte der Zollstock. Es folgten noch etwa fünf weitere Kollege, alle um die Mitte 20 und die alle auf Mais, dann war vorbei mit Bissen. Ich hatte inzwischen aber auch hechtige Konkurrenz bekommen - hat ihr schonmal 20 Mittzwanziger-Rotaugen auf einen Schlag aus dem Wasser springen sehen? Ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel, dass ich heute gleich viermal(!) in einer Stunde sehen durfte - nächstes mal nehme ich ne Hechtrute mit...




Dir ebenfalls ein dickes Petri Heil, Tobi!

Das sind doch amtliche Plötzen.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @geomas, @phirania und @TobBok!


Vielen Dank lieber Namensvetter. Ich war heute nochmal dort, diesmal mit schwererem Gerät, nachdem ich gesichtet hatte, das große Truppen von Döbeln und einige Rapfen sich zwischen den Stegen dort raubend zwischen den Unmengen an kleinen Ukelei tummeln.
Dieses gezielte Befischen von Döbeln mit kleinen Streamern hinterm Sbirolino hat mir auch einige ungläubige Blicke verschafft.
Man muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass es tatsächlich seine Vorteile hat. Die sonst so scheuen Fische bemerken mich quasi nicht, steh ich doch gute 25 Meter Luftlinie entfernt von ihnen auf nem Steg. Zudem platscht es dort sowieso permanent, da die Rapfen das Wasser regelmäßig zum Kochen bringen. Da fällt der Einschlag eines Sbirolinos quasi gar nicht auf. Und ihre Beutefische stehen auch dort. Alles in allem stehen dort noch eine Horde sehr großer Döbel, die ich noch nicht zu packen bekommen habe und die ich in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen bearbeiten werde.
Heute hab ich nur ein paar Rapfen erwischt. Aber es stehen außer den Döbeln auch einige kapitale Plötzen dort, denen ich es auch zutrauen würde einen Forellen-Streamer zu packen. Da Rapfen ja hier in Niedersachsen geschützt sind, hab ich die Tiere nach dem Enthaken ohne Foto schonend wieder ins Wasser entlassen.
Es macht richtig Laune, gezielt Weißfische mit aktiv geführten Ködern zu erwischen. Fragt mich nicht warum.
Morgen ist dann wieder Angelsession auf Rotauge und Brasse mit Pose, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Übrigens hält Frühstücksfleisch super in Arma Mesh.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332483



Schaut gut aus. Hab von sowas auch schon gelesen, aber mit Damenstrümpfen.
Anbei bringt mich das Bild auf Gedanken. Würde ne Haarmontage eigentlich auch mit Pose und Köder am Grund liegend funktionieren? Also wenn man einfach mal Lust auf Stalken und Kurzansitz mit dem schönen Spiel einer Pose hat? Oder ist das kontraproduktiv? Schlürfen die Fische den Haken trotzdem hakend ein und ziehen samt Pose von dannen, um dann den Anhieb setzen zu können?


----------



## TobBok

Schöne Fänge, lieber @Professor Tinca. 
Grade der Fisch auf dem zweiten Bild - welche Hakengröße hast du gefischt?

zu dem was @Wuemmehunter sagte - kann ich so bestätigen. Es ist einer der wenigen Threads, wo ich selbst dann positives Feedback und Glückwünsche bekomme, wenn ich an den Fang von Meister Döbel & Co mal anders herangehe. wie dort in anderen (vor allem digitalen Apps) Communities reagiert wird, wenn du nen Döbel meldest, der auf Streamer hinterm Sbiro gefangen wurde - die "Puristen" sind dort dann am völlig durchdrehen.
Alleine das positive Feedback zu meinen "Fressen Friedfische Pommes und Chips"-Experiment war phänomenal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Schöne Fänge, lieber @Professor Tinca.
> Grade der Fisch auf dem zweiten Bild - welche Hakengröße hast du gefischt?



Roddow.
An der Bolo 'n 8er Gamakatsu 2230 mit Flocke.


----------



## daci7

Besten Dank an @Professor Tinca , die Haken sehen echt lecker aus!


rustaweli schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Hab von sowas auch schon gelesen, aber mit Damenstrümpfen.
> Anbei bringt mich das Bild auf Gedanken. Würde ne Haarmontage eigentlich auch mit Pose und Köder am Grund liegend funktionieren? Also wenn man einfach mal Lust auf Stalken und Kurzansitz mit dem schönen Spiel einer Pose hat? Oder ist das kontraproduktiv? Schlürfen die Fische den Haken trotzdem hakend ein und ziehen samt Pose von dannen, um dann den Anhieb setzen zu können?


Ich hab früher jedenfalls gern mit Pose und Frolic am Haar gefischt- funktioniert einwandfrei! Sollte ich eigentlich mal wieder öfter machen, aber man kommt ja zu nüscht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Hab von sowas auch schon gelesen, aber mit Damenstrümpfen.
> Anbei bringt mich das Bild auf Gedanken. Würde ne Haarmontage eigentlich auch mit Pose und Köder am Grund liegend funktionieren? Also wenn man einfach mal Lust auf Stalken und Kurzansitz mit dem schönen Spiel einer Pose hat? Oder ist das kontraproduktiv? Schlürfen die Fische den Haken trotzdem hakend ein und ziehen samt Pose von dannen, um dann den Anhieb setzen zu können?




Für mich eine schlechte Kombination.
Die Fische haken sich ja ohne Grundblei nicht selbst, nichtmal ansatzweise.


Deshalb haben sie viel mehr Zeit den Köder samt *freiliegendem *Haken wieder auszuspucken und den merken se ja richtig weil er eben freiligt.

An der Pose wird der Haken so im Köder versteckt dass nut die Spitze herausschaut damit der Fisch vertrauensvoll zufasst und abzieht.

Heißt nicht dass es gar nicht geht aber für mich geht's besser mit verstecktem Haken.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Roddow.
> An der Bolo 'n 8er Gamakatsu 2210 rot mit Flocke.


Schick, schick. Wenn ich das Verhältnis Fisch zu Haken sehe, würde ich deuten das der Fisch 25+cm hatte - so frei geschätzt?

Heute im Celler Hafen saß ein russicher Mitangler neben mir, dem ich erstmal meine angefangene Dose Mais in die Hand drückte, mit der Aussage: "Hier, fängt besser als Made."
Er raunte irgendwas, hängte den Mais ein und schon ging seine Pose regelmäßig auf Tauchstation. Mais fängt hier momentan also gute und große Fische.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @daci7 !
Also funktioniert das ganz normal, nur das Du halt wachsam sein mußt. Werde ich glaube auch mal machen. So für 2-3 Stunden sicher nicht schlecht und Du kannst härtere, größere Köder nehmen. Klasse!


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Schick, schick. Wenn ich das Verhältnis Fisch zu Haken sehe, würde ich deuten das der Fisch 25+cm hatte?



Joa so Mitte zwanzig.
Hab nicht gemessen.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für mich eine schlechte Kombination.
> Die Fische haken sich ja ohne Grundblei nicht selbst, nichtmal ansatzweise.
> 
> 
> Deshalb haben sie viel mehr Zeit den Köder samt *freiliegendem *Haken wieder auszuspucken und den merken se ja richtig weil er eben freiligt.
> 
> An der Pose wird der Haken so im Köder versteckt dass nut die Spitze herausschaut damit der Fisch vertrauensvoll zufasst und abzieht.
> 
> Heißt nicht dass es gar nicht geht aber für mich geht's besser mit verstecktem Haken.



Hm, ok, danke!
Also liegen mir jetzt 2 Antwortversionen vor. Ach Mensch...


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Joa so Mitte zwanzig.
> Hab nicht gemessen.


Den letzten Weißfisch den ich gemessen hatte, war die Plötze die ich hier gepostet hatte.
Und davor nen relativ großer 28 cm Güster - gabs aber kein Foto von - wollte ihn fix loswerden. Aller-Güster und Aller-Brassen müffeln immer sehr. Muss ich nicht zu lange festhalten....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hm, ok, danke!
> Also liegen mir jetzt 2 Antwortversionen vor. Ach Mensch...




Die Frage ist doch was soll sich dadurch verbessern wenn du den Köder unter der Pose am Haar anbietest?

Für mich verbessert sich dadurch nichts.....mehr Fehlbisse und das war es.

Freiliegender Haken macht für mich, wie gesagt, nur Sinn bei 'ner Selbshakmontage.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für mich eine schlechte Kombination.
> Die Fische haken sich ja ohne Grundblei nicht selbst, nichtmal ansatzweise.
> 
> 
> Deshalb haben sie viel mehr Zeit den Köder samt *freiliegendem *Haken wieder auszuspucken und den merken se ja richtig weil er eben freiligt.
> 
> An der Pose wird der Haken so im Köder versteckt dass nut die Spitze herausschaut damit der Fisch vertrauensvoll zufasst und abzieht.
> 
> Heißt nicht dass es gar nicht geht aber für mich geht's besser mit verstecktem Haken.



Klingt erstmal einleuchtend- auf Karpfen hab ich allerdings keinen erkennbaren Unterschied festgestellt. Der Anhieb muss allerdings recht zeitnah kommen.  Ich hatte eher das Gefühl mehr Fische als mit klassischer Selbsthakmoktage zu fangen gerade weil man eben auch die Bisse verwerten kann, die normalerweise nur rumnuckeln und wieder ausspucken ohne sich zu haken.
Ich hab Frolic so mit feinem Waggler und Liftmontage gefischt mit kleinem Ankerschrot ca. 5cm überm Haken. Den Anschlag muss man dann setzen sobald sich die Pose auch nur ein wenig erhebt.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was soll sich dadurch verbessern wenn du den Köder unter der Pose am Haar anbietest?



Leiserer Einschlag auf's Wasser, die Möglichkeit für härtere Köder um Kleinstfische auszuschließen ohne dabei auf den spannenden Spaß mit Pose zu verzichten.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was soll sich dadurch verbessern wenn du den Köder unter der Pose am Haar anbietest?
> 
> Für mich verbessert sich dadurch nichts.....mehr Fehlbisse und das war es.
> 
> Freiliegender Haken macht für mich, wie gesagt, nur Sinn bei 'ner Selbshakmontage.


Der Vorteil ist doch, dass man auch härtere Köder anbieten kann.


----------



## daci7

@rustaweli :da bleibt praktisch nur probieren und berichten über  
Ps: kleine Pellets fische ich übrigens auch ab und zu mit pelletband am Haken unter der Pose.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann hatte noch jemand seinen Kescher dort vergessen oder verloren. Ich hab ihm den an den Busch gestellt damit er ihn leichter wiederfindet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332482


@Prof-du bist ja ein ganz Netter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Klingt erstmal einleuchtend- auf Karpfen hab ich allerdings keinen erkennbaren Unterschied festgestellt. Der Anhieb muss allerdings recht zeitnah kommen.  Ich hatte eher das Gefühl mehr Fische als mit klassischer Selbsthakmoktage zu fangen gerade weil man eben auch die Bisse verwerten kann, die normalerweise nur rumnuckeln und wieder ausspucken ohne sich zu haken.
> Ich hab Frolic so mit feinem Waggler und Liftmontage gefischt mit kleinem Ankerschrot ca. 5cm überm Haken. Den Anschlag muss man dann setzen sobald sich die Pose auch nur ein wenig erhebt.




Auf Karpfen kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass es noch einigermaßen geht.
Wenn die sich sicher fühlen hauen die ja richtig rein....Köder ins Maul und los damit.
Elefanten im Porzellanladen sozusagen.
Sieht man auch immer gut an den Feederbissen wo die Rute fast hinterherfliegt. Bei anderen Arten ist das eher nicht so. 

Die meisten Fische sind doch viel vorsichtiger und dann wird es schwieriger mit freiliegendem Haken.
Plötzen, Rotfedern, Brassen, Schleien, Karauschen und die ganzen anderen Nuckler.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Prof-du bist ja ein ganz Netter.



Ja natürlich.
Ich nehme doch kein fremdes Zeug mit.


----------



## Kochtopf

@rustaweli ich bin da auch beim prof und sehe keinen Vorteil, ausser dass man dann mit frolic und Pose fischen kann.


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> @rustaweli :da bleibt praktisch nur probieren und berichten über
> Ps: kleine Pellets fische ich übrigens auch ab und zu mit pelletband am Haken unter der Pose.



Und die Fische riechen den Braten nicht bei komplett freiem Haken?


----------



## daci7

Naja, dann ists ja meistens schon zu spät. Das ist allerdings keine Fischerei bei der man "den biss sich erstmal entwickeln lassen kann". 
Biss-Anhieb-Fisch (oder eben daneben)


----------



## daci7

Aber wie der prof schon schrieb - ich hab damit im Prinzip nur Erfahrung beim Karpfenangeln. Da allerdings recht gute. Vereinzelnd war vielleicht mal ne brasse als Beifang dabei, aber 95% der Fische waren Karpfen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Die ganze Haarfischerei ist ansich was für Fische die ihre Nahrung fast ausschließlich vom Grund aufnehmen 
Ursprünglich aus GB zum Karpfen angeln. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 
Da macht man sich die Eigenart der Nahrungsaufnahme die diese Fische haben zu nutze. 
Ansaugen, mümmeln, auspucken und wieder Ansaugen. 
Irgendwann piekst der Haken und der Fisch gibt Gas. 
Also eher nichts für Rotaugen und co.


----------



## TobBok

daci7 schrieb:


> Aber wie der prof schon schrieb - ich hab damit im Prinzip nur Erfahrung beim Karpfenangeln. Da allerdings recht gute. Vereinzelnd war vielleicht mal ne brasse als Beifang dabei, aber 95% der Fische waren Karpfen.


An diese Haarmontagen verirren sich maximal noch sehr hungrige Schleien. In nem kleinen Vereinstümpel könnte ich  mir auch vorstellen, dass auf ne feinere Haarmontage durchaus auch nen Giebel oder ne Karausche einsteigt. Das wars aber schon mit diesen Bodenfressern, die dieses typisch-karpfenartige Fressverhalten haben.


----------



## Jason

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil an @phirania zu deinem dicken Karpfen. Hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht so ein Kampfschwein zu drillen. Gut, dass du Unterstützung hattest.
@TobBok Nette Berichte die du für den Ükel verfasst. Schade um deine Rute. Reparieranleitung findest du sicherlich hier.
Da sind die Stammtischbrüder wirklich auf Zack. Petri zu deinen Fängen.
@Professor Tinca Wie immer tolle Bilder und tolle Fische, die uns da präsentierst. Du zählst schon zu den Hardcore-Angler.
Bin echt neidisch, so oft wie du zum angeln kommst.
Des weiteren Petri Heil an die Ükelaner @Tobias85 , @geomas und an allen den, die ich vergessen habe. 
Ich muss echt auch mal raus, um den Alltag zu entfliehen. Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal aufraffen. Es gibt so viele Sachen auszuprobieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal aufraffen.



Das solltest du auf jeden Fall lieber @jason 1


----------



## TobBok

jason 1 schrieb:


> @TobBok Nette Berichte die du für den Ükel verfasst. Schade um deine Rute. Reparieranleitung findest du sicherlich hier.
> Da sind die Stammtischbrüder wirklich auf Zack. Petri zu deinen Fängen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke Jason. Ich habe die Rute einem befreundeten Angler gezeigt, bei dem ich unter anderem das Reparieren von Rutenringen etc an Teleruten gelernt hatte.
Bei einem einfachen Bruch hätten wirs wohl nochmal probiert die Rute zu schleifen etc.
Die Rute ist allerdings an zwei sehr dünnen Teilen unter der Spitze weggebrochen, sodass eine Reparatur auch ihm als Experten für das Thema nicht sehr aussichtsreich vorkam. Ich selbst bin nicht wirklich handwerklich begabt, was diese Dinge angeht.
Als Beispiel: Das Anknoten von kleinen Plättchenhaken habe ich nie wirklich hingekriegt - da arbeite ich heute mit einem "industriellen" Hakenbinder. Ich probiere es immer wieder testweise in meiner Angelhöhle, habe mir dazu extra so nen "Big Bag" von Paladin-Forellenhaken gekauft gehabt - aber es gelingt mir vllt ein Knoten bei 10 Versuchen.


----------



## daci7

Humm... ich fange regelmäßig Rotaugen und Alande auf Pellets oder Mais am Haar.
Schleien, Brassen, Barben und Karpfen sind natürlich eher die klassischen Opfer, funktionieren tut die Montage aber durchaus auch auf andere Fische 
Achja: Welse bitte nicht vergessen!


----------



## TobBok

daci7 schrieb:


> Humm... ich fange regelmäßig Rotaugen und Alande auf Pellets oder Mais am Haar.
> Schleien, Brassen, Barben und Karpfen sind natürlich eher die klassischen Opfer, funktionieren tut die Montage aber durchaus auch auf andere Fische
> Achja: Welse bitte nicht vergessen!


Klar kannst du auch Plötze etc aufs Haar fangen - aber die haben eher nicht dieses karpfenartige Fressverhalten mit Einsaugen und Durchkauen, Ausspucken usw.
Logischerweise - wenn der Haken es bins ins Maul von zB nem Döbel schafft, kannst du den auch mit der Konstruktion fangen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das solltest du auf jeden Fall lieber @jason 1


Ich muss. Definitiv. Aber Schichtarbeit, Baustelle, Familie, am WE räuchern für den Verein usw. Ab und zu weiß ich gar nicht mehr, wo mir der Kopf steht. Aber mit dem Burnout will ich nichts zu tun haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Humm... ich fange regelmäßig Rotaugen und Alande auf Pellets oder Mais am Haar.
> Schleien, Brassen, Barben und Karpfen sind natürlich eher die klassischen Opfer, funktionieren tut die Montage aber durchaus auch auf andere Fische
> Achja: Welse bitte nicht vergessen!



Es ging ja um Haarmontage an der Pose.....

Am Boden funktioniert die Haarmontage artunabhängig auf alle unvorsichtig und gierig beißenden Fische.

Mehr kann man aber trotzdem mit normaler Hakenmontage fangen.
Ein Beispiel - Karauschen/Scheien

Wenn ich mit der Bolo auf Karauschen und/oder Schleie stippe, lege ich immer nebenbei eine tote Rute mit Selbsthakmonatge aus mit nem Bissanzeiger.

Ich hab  das sehr oft probiert und auch einige Karauschen und Schleien damit gefangen aber die Quote war mindestens 10:1 für die Posenmontage.
 Nur selten(im Vergleich zur Posenmontage) bleiben diese beiden an der Selbsthakmontage hängen.

Und zwar weil sie meistens eher vorsichtig sind und den Köder prüfen *ohne ihn vollständig einzusaugen*(wie es Karpfen sehr oft tun)!


----------



## Kochtopf

Naja mit miniboilie am Haar auf rotauge ist jetzt nicht so eine krass exotische Angelei,

*ed*
Spannend @Professor Tinca denn einer der Kalweits sagt es genau umgekehrt- selbsthakmontage auf Schlei sei effektiver aber Pose ist eben eher was fürs herz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja mit miniboilie am Haar auf rotauge ist jetzt nicht so eine krass exotische Angelei,




Ist ja seit dem Methodfeederhype in Mode gekommen aber ich wette, dass der Madenangler mit der Pose im direkten Vergleich weitaus mehr Fische fängt.


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Als Beispiel: Das Anknoten von kleinen Plättchenhaken habe ich nie wirklich hingekriegt - da arbeite ich heute mit einem "industriellen" Hakenbinder. Ich probiere es immer wieder testweise in meiner Angelhöhle, habe mir dazu extra so nen "Big Bag" von Paladin-Forellenhaken gekauft gehabt - aber es gelingt mir vllt ein Knoten bei 10 Versuchen.


Immer am Ball bleiben. Irgendwann klappt das schon. Du must ehrgeiziger sein. Hakenbinder ist doch Assi. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ging ja um Haarmontage an der Pose.....
> 
> Am Boden funktioniert die Haarmontage artunabhängig auf alle unvorsichtig und gierig beißenden Fische.
> 
> Mehr kann man aber trotzdem mit normaler Hakenmontage fangen.
> Ein Beispiel - Karauschen/Scheien
> 
> Wenn ich mit der Bolo auf Karauschen und/oder Schleie stippe, lege ich immer nebenbei eine tote Rute mit Selbsthakmonatge aus mit nem Bissanzeiger.
> 
> Ich hab  das sehr oft probiert und auch einige Karauschen und Schleien damit gefangen aber die Quote war mindestens 10:1 für die Posenmontage.
> Nur selten(im Vergleich zur Posenmontage) bleiben diese beiden an der Selbsthakmontage hängen.
> 
> Und zwar weil sie meistens eher vorsichtig sind und den Köder prüfen *ohne ihn vollständig einzusaugen*(wie es Karpfen sehr oft tun)!


Und wieder ein Tipp vom Profi.* Danke!!!*

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja seit dem Methodfeederhype in Mode gekommen aber ich wette, dass der Madenangler mit der Pose im direkten Vergleich weitaus mehr Fische fängt.


Meine drei methodversuche habe ich geschneidert in so fern hast du zumindest bei mir recht 
Aber um rauszufinden ob Pose oder Grund besser fängt müsstest du ein auf ÜTV übertragenes Match mit unserem Zitterspitzenboy Öfföff austragen


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Immer am Ball bleiben. Irgendwann klappt das schon. Du must ehrgeiziger sein. Hakenbinder ist doch Assi.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich sehe es so: plättchenhaken sind Assi


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber um rauszufinden ob Pose oder Grund besser fängt müsstest du ein auf ÜTV übertragenes Match mit unserem Zitterspitzenboy Öfföff austragen



Ich denke mal er hat auch mehr Bisse und Fische wenn er normal feedert im Gegensatz zum Methodfeeder.

Edit: Verkehrt gelesen.

Pose gegen Methodfeeder gewinnt die Pose ganz klar(nach Fischanzahl).

Pose gegen normales Feedern ist ausgeglichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> plättchenhaken sind Assi



Nix da!
Die greifen besser.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so: plättchenhaken sind Assi


Meinst du wirklich?


----------



## TobBok

Wenns mir zu kalt wird, um auf Quappen-Pirsch zu gehen, werd ich mal wieder ne Knoten-Trainings-Session einlegen.
Auch wenn meine üblichen Angelknoten mittlerweile ohne Verluste von der Hand gehen....
Grinner, Palomar, Schlaufenknoten in verschiedenen Formen
Ich hab jetzt auch tatsächlich mal ne dünnere Monofile übrig, mit der ich Verbindungsknoten üben wollte 
Da kann ich die Plättchenhaken gleich  mal wieder mitüben.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nix da!
> Die greifen besser.



Hatter recht, isso.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so: plättchenhaken sind Assi


Oh oh ... er hat Jehova gesagt! Steinig ihn!


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch tatsächlich mal ne dünnere Monofile übrig, mit der ich Verbindungsknoten üben wollte


Genau. Üben bis der Arzt kommt

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja seit dem Methodfeederhype in Mode gekommen aber ich wette, dass der Madenangler mit der Pose im direkten Vergleich weitaus mehr Fische fängt.


Stimmt, aber kleinere, die beim Method waren dicker.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und zwar weil sie meistens eher vorsichtig sind und den Köder prüfen *ohne ihn vollständig einzusaugen*


Stimmt auch, dann geht eher eine Plötze auf die Selbsthakmethode als die Schleie


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber kleinere, die beim Method waren dicker.



Wenn auf Maden nur kleine beißen dann wird auf Mais umgesattelt und das Verhältnis stimmt wieder.


----------



## Tobias85

Spannend, was sich hier an Diskussionen entwickelt hat, während ich nur mal eben bei der Nachhilfe war...

Ich bin übrigens sehr überrascht, dass sowohl bei TobBok als auch bei Geo und mir Mais noch so gut läuft zu der Jahreszeit - ich hab den bisher immer nur im Sommer eingesetzt. Wie sieht das mit anderen pflanzlichen Ködern aus, geht bei euch sowas wie Weizen und Hartmais auch noch im Winter? Hanf ja sowieso, aber der ist mit seinem Geruch eh ein Sonderfall...

Ich möchte mich zudem auch unserem Wuemme anschließen...die Berichte, das Mitfiebern, die Experimentierfreude - der Ükel war, ist und bleibt (hoffentlich) immer ein Quell der Freude und der anglerischen Inspiration (na, wer hat sich wohl heute Messingrohr [anstelle von Schrothülsen] gekauft, um schwimmende Grundbleie zu bauen?) und ich bin froh, euch hier gefunden zu haben.


----------



## TobBok

@Tobias85 ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht. 
Auch Erbsen bringen noch Fisch hier, sind mir aber zu klein.
An einem Teich hier in Celle in Klein Hehlen werden Karpfen und Schleie auf Kartoffelstücken gemeldet. Da ich kaum Hartmais und Weizen fische kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Weizen soll ein klassischer Winterköder auf Plötzen sein, deswegen habe ich in ersten ükelwinter den Weizenwinter deklariert und bei meinem einzigen Ansitz geschneidert.
Geschichten die der Ükel schreibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hahaha....das ist juuuut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein muss ich aber mal ganz klar sagen: Jungens, ihr ahnt nicht wie sehr unsere kleine Selbsthilfegruppe meine Angelei beeinflusst hat und immer noch tut. Aber was alte Bücher und Ruten angeht sollten wir uns nur noch in der IG unterhalten, sonst versauen wir uns die Preise


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Spannend, was sich hier an Diskussionen entwickelt hat, *während ich nur mal eben bei der Nachhilfe war*...
> 
> (…) und ich bin froh, euch hier gefunden zu haben.



Das ist ein liebes Kompliment, aber Du weisst, Uni geht vor- ich bin sicher, Die Nachhilfe hat was gebracht und Deine nächsten Klausuren/Paper werden kein Problem mehr sein

hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein muss ich aber mal ganz klar sagen: Jungens, ihr ahnt nicht wie sehr unsere kleine Selbsthilfegruppe meine Angelei beeinflusst hat und immer noch tut. Aber was alte Bücher und Ruten angeht sollten wir uns nur noch in der IG unterhalten, sonst versauen wir uns die Preise



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das ihr paar Lümmel hier die einzigen auf dem Globus seit, die an sowas Interesse zeigen? 

AUFWACHEN...ebay ist nicht nur in Kleintupfingen abrufbar und auch kein Regionalsender, für den man nen Sendemast braucht um ihn woanders auch sehen zu können.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein muss ich aber mal ganz klar sagen: Jungens, ihr ahnt nicht wie sehr unsere kleine Selbsthilfegruppe meine Angelei beeinflusst hat und immer noch tut. Aber was alte Bücher und Ruten angeht sollten wir uns nur noch in der IG unterhalten, sonst versauen wir uns die Preise



Ja nee, ist klar, der Redmire Pool Club in Ükelformat. Elitärer Eintritt nur für Auserwählte.
Da ich nicht dazu gehöre - bin dagegen. So!


----------



## rustaweli

Wie um alles in der Welt...


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie um alles in der Welt...



Schon meisterhaft- hab ich so noch nicht gesehen. Ich glaube, die einfachen Schlüsselelemente sind eine sehr freilaufende Rolle und ein entsprechend schweres Wurfgewicht, und schätze auch die Rute ist kein Schwabbelstecken (Ist ja offenbar aus der Steelhead bzw. Regenbogner Angelei)- und wie man sehen kann viel Übung beim Timing- und das ist das schwere Element!.
Interessant ist, dass er schon beim Rückschwung Schnur freigibt (daran sieht man auch, das das WG nicht ganz unerheblich sein dürfte), und den Wurf schön langsam aufbaut.
Sollte man mal üben, sehr interessant. Danke fürs teilen
Nebenbei: Ich hab früher andere Videos zum Pinwerfen von dem Mann gesehen, und ich hab immer Mitleid mit der armen Sau empfunden, die seine Teenagertochter zum Abschlussball abholen möchte..



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber was alte Bücher und Ruten angeht sollten wir uns nur noch in der IG unterhalten, sonst versauen wir uns die Preise





rustaweli schrieb:


> - bin dagegen. So!



Da gebe ich Rusta übrigens recht- Wir sind angetreten, frei und offen Wissen zu teilen, und dazu gehören auch Einkaufstipps. Das Thema hatten wir ja auch vor langer Zeit hier schonmal. Und auch die stattlichsten Ükelspecimen waren einst stille Mitleserlarven, die ohne zu schreiben hier waren. Und isch schätze, wenn ein Stiller irgendetwas anschafft, was die Ükels gut finden, kann er ja auch kein ganz schlechter Mensch sein, sondern vielleicht nur schüchtern.
Ca. 65% aller Ükel-Einkaufsempfehlungen beziehen sich ohnehin auf ziemlich weirde, abseitige Spezialitäten, die in unserer Hochglanz Shimanorealität sowieso keinen Pfifferling wert sind: Da werden Schnäppchenjäger nicht glücklich mit.
Ükel sind freilebende Oberflächenfische die munter Springen und Spielen, und nicht für ne Brotflocke mehr oder weniger unter irgendwelchen Baumwurzeln und Düsteren
Gumpen rumkungeln, wie die Neunaugen.
(Ausser es geht um_ wirklich_ begehrenswerte Objekte, aber da können wir ja immer noch die Blasrohrassassinen mit Glasschneider und Kletterhaken losschicken..)


----------



## geomas

Petri allen Fängern!

Sehr kleine Haken + sehr kleine Köder am kurzen Haar find ich am Grunde liegend universal fängig auf alle Fische, die Köder vom Grund aufnehmen (und ja, ich schließe ausdrücklich Rotfedern mit ein). Beispiel 16er/18er Haken und ein einzelnes Maiskorn.

Mais habe ich zuletzt (in den letzten Wochen) nicht mehr probiert, aber einen Versuch ist dieser phantastische Friedfischköder sicher unter allen Bedingungen, zu jeder Jahreszeit wert.

Hatte und habe momentan leider etwas mehr berufsbedingten Streß als erhofft, setze aber auf eine wenigstens kurze Angelsession noch in dieser Woche (morgen/Freitag wirds aber wohl nix).


----------



## geomas

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das ihr paar Lümmel hier die einzigen auf dem Globus seit, die an sowas Interesse zeigen?
> 
> AUFWACHEN...ebay ist nicht nur in Kleintupfingen abrufbar und auch kein Regionalsender, für den man nen Sendemast braucht um ihn woanders auch sehen zu können.



Danke für die Bezeichnung „Lümmel”, lieber Bimmelrudi. 
So wurde ich schon lange nicht mehr genannt (zu Unrecht, zu UNRECHT!!!) und fühle mich sofort um mindestens um zwei (okay: um 3) Jahrzehnte jünger.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mais noch so gut läuft zu der Jahreszeit -


Meinen letzten Karpfen hab ich auch auf Mais gefangen..
Vorher mit Wurm und Maden lief überhaupt nichts.
Kaum auf Mais umgestellt kamen die Bisse,erst Rotaugen und kleine Brassen dann der Karpfen.
Mal schaun ob heute noch mal was geht...


----------



## phirania

Wenn denn heute dann kommt der Eingelegte Mais zum einsatz....
Einmal Vanille und einmal Rum.
Bourbon Wiskey hatte auch schon gut gefangen,ist mir aber zuschade.....


----------



## phirania

Weis jemand was mit Boardy Andal los ist...?
Er war ja schon lange nicht mehr Online.
Muss man sich da Sorgen machen.?


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> Petri an die Fänger, und ganz besonders an @phirania zu dem tollen Saisonend(?).Karpfen-
> das beste kommt immer zum Schluss.
> Gestern war hier zwar kein Angeltag, aber ein Ükeltag, denn Susanne und @Tricast Heinz sind in
> Berlin und haben mich abends in ein wirklich feines Restaurant eingeladen- wunderbare Köstlichkeiten
> selbst Heinz war begeistert und vergab sein höchstes Lob. Es war ein ganz wunderbarer Abend
> Mit Kunst, Kultur (Vollrezitation Ritter Prunz!) und Kuttergeschichten von Susanne (früher war ich
> skeptisch gegenüber Meeresangeln, nun fürchte ich es) und natürlich haben wir nebenbei noch Stand
> und Aufgaben der Ükelbewegung sowie des Angelns überhaupt erörtert. Das war also ein ganz tolles
> Ükeltreffen en miniature, und mein Gram über das Chub-Buch ist auch gedämpft, denn Das
> bremener Superteam hat mir einen "starcken" Gedichtband von Koeppel mitgebracht.
> ALso liebe Susanne, lieber Heinz ich danke Euch ganz herzlich für den tollen Abend,
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax



Mein lieber Minimax bedanken müssen wir uns für den schönen Abend und die kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Ganz besonders aber über das Gastgeschenk von Misses Minimax und die wundervollen Handmade Posen von Mr. Pin Minimax. Das Essen war jedenfalls jeden Taler wert; einfach, aber köstlich (z.B. Steinpilz gebraten mit Südtiroler Speck).

Deine Freunde Susanne und Heinz


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania




----------



## Tricast

So einfach kann das sein mit der PIN!!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB6UY2YNix8


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mein Angelfenster hat sich soeben auch geöffnet!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht toll aus, Stephan.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## geomas

Dein Angelfenster sieht super aus, @Wuemmehunter . Petri heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mein Angelfenster hat sich soeben auch geöffnet!
> Anhang anzeigen 332525




Die neue Rolle beim ersten Einsatz?


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Weis jemand was mit Boardy Andal los ist...?
> Er war ja schon lange nicht mehr Online.
> Muss man sich da Sorgen machen.?



Vermutlich drillt er gerade einen Monster-Rapfen mit seiner Fliegenrute. Das kann schon mal etwas länger dauern...


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mein Angelfenster hat sich soeben auch geöffnet!
> Anhang anzeigen 332525


Viel Spaß und Glück,schönes Gewässer hast du.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die neue Rolle beim ersten Einsatz?


Du hast aber auch ein scharfes Auge, Professor. Ist gestern gekommen, heute Morgen habe ich sie bespielt. Bislang musste sie aber nur zwei Nanoplötzen rrausdrehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch ein scharfes Auge, Professor. Ist gestern gekommen, heute Morgen habe ich sie bespielt. Bislang musste sie aber nur zwei Nanoplötzen rrausdrehen.




Haha...ja mann nennt mich auch Old Eagle-Eye.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha...ja mann nennt mich auch Old Eagle-Eye.


Eagle - Eye


----------



## phirania

War gerade ein wenig am kleinen Bach schauen..
Wieder recht wenig Wasser drin.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Hab dort ein paar Kids beim Angeln  angetroffen.
Die erzählten mir sie hätten die Tage zuvor zwei kleine Forellen gefangen im Bach.
Hatten auch Fotos gemacht.
War ich auch sehr erstaunt,aber möglich das die aus der Werse hoch gewandert sind.
Längst der Werse sind einige Forellenzucht Teiche aus denen immer mal wieder welche entweichen...
Wäre super wenn die Forellen bis zu mir in den See wandern.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> War gerade ein wenig am kleinen Bach schauen..
> Wieder recht wenig Wasser drin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332536
> Anhang anzeigen 332537
> 
> 
> Hab dort ein paar Kids beim Angeln  angetroffen.
> Die erzählten mir sie hätten die Tage zuvor zwei kleine Forellen gefangen im Bach.
> Hatten auch Fotos gemacht.
> War ich auch sehr erstaunt,aber möglich das die aus der Werse hoch gewandert sind.
> Längst der Werse sind einige Forellenzucht Teiche aus denen immer mal wieder welche entweichen...
> Wäre super wenn die Forellen bis zu mir in den See wandern.


Dann fängst du bald Forellen-Kalle.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> und bei meinem einzigen Ansitz geschneidert.



So ähnlich wars bei mir - hatte mir Ende letzten oder Anfang diesen Jahres einen halben Zentner vom Raiffeisenmarkt geholt - 1kg hab ich schätzungsweise verangelt und nur ein mickriges Rotauge (und das auch nur in Kombi mit Made) gefangen. Den Sommer über hab ich irgendwie immer andere Köder benutzt, aber der Weizen soll definitiv nochmal zum Einsatz kommen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein liebes Kompliment, aber Du weisst, Uni geht vor- ich bin sicher, Die Nachhilfe hat was gebracht und Deine nächsten Klausuren/Paper werden kein Problem mehr sein
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Bei meinen Prüfungen mache ich mir keine Sorgen, da läuft soweit alles. Ich gebe selber Nachhilfe, um mir was dazu zu verdienen.


----------



## rustaweli

So, schnell beim Schaffen ein paar Rigs nebenher gebunden. Morgen geht es dann doch mit Festblei mal wieder auf Satzer oder größere Friedlis am Fluß. Da wir hier heute Dauerregen haben (morgen soll es besser werden), gleich einmal die Vesperpause genutzt und vor der Firma ein paar Regenwürmer gesammelt. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche mal kurz gegen Abend und ich trotte mit Pin und Würmer.
Einzigste Sorge - leichtes, schmerzhaftes Husten kommt, der Hals kratzt etwas und das Niesen ist heute mein treuer Begleiter. Egal, wird morgen schon.


----------



## rolfmoeller

Hau sie raus.
Morgen soll der But dran glauben.


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli das sind Anzeichen für eine Erkältung. Hoffentlich wird keine Grippe draus. Gute Besserung. Und für Morgen viel Petri.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> @rustaweli das sind Anzeichen für eine Erkältung. Hoffentlich wird keine Grippe draus. Gute Besserung. Und für Morgen viel Petri.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke! Zum Glück kann man warm angezogen auch kurz am Wasser kränkeln und sich bemitleiden. 
Hauptsache es bleibt morgen trocken und der Zustand wie im Moment.


----------



## rustaweli

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Hau sie raus.
> Morgen soll der But dran glauben.



Danke! Aber wer oder was ist der But?


----------



## daci7

Hier zweimal auch!!!
Ich hab auch leichte Erkältungsanzeichen und ich hab auch ein Angelfenster morgen aufgetan! Das erste seit knapp 2 Monden. Da ich leider nicht ganz auf dem laufenden bin was die momentanen Gegebenheiten angeht und auch nicht ewig Zeit haben werde, werd ich wohl vertikal auf Glasaugendöbel fischen.
Vielleicht schaff ich es noch ein paar köfis für ne tote Rute zu besorgen - mal sehen.
Ick froi ma!
Groetjes


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Aber wer oder was ist der But?


Der Butt gehört zur Gattung der Plattfische.Für morgen viel Glück.


----------



## rustaweli

Na dann @daci7 , ziehen wir es auch kränkelnd durch! Wünsche Dir ein Petri!


----------



## rustaweli

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Der Butt gehört zur Gattung der Plattfische.Für morgen viel Glück.



Wäre mal was an meinem süddeutschen Fluß.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wäre mal was an meinem süddeutschen Fluß.


Morgen gehst an die Elbe auf Butt.Wir machen morgen ein AB Butt Angeln.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@daci7: Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg morgen! Sieh zu, dass Du endlich wieder ans Wasser kommst...
@rustaweli: Auch Dir viel Erfolg für den morgigen Ansitz.
@Hering 58: Viel Spaß beim AB-Angeln morgen und viel Platte am Band ...
@all: Allen anderen natürlich auch!

Mein Angelfenster hat sich mit Einbruch der Dämmerung wieder geschlossen. War ein klasse Nachmittag. Die Wassertemperatur ist inzwischen deutlich unter 10 Grad was das Beissen im kleinen Fluss deutlich weniger werden lässt. Heute gab es drei lütte Plötzen und ... zwei Ükel. Nix wirklich nennenswertes dabei aber egal, die Sonne schien, am Himmel zogen die Kraniche und ein Eisvogel war auch unterwegs.
Wie der Prof mit seinen Adleraugen bereits richtig bemerkt hat, hatte ich heute ein neues Röllchen am Start. Es ist eine Daiwa TD Felder 4012 QD. War ein echtes Schnäppchen, das ich in einem österreichischen Shop geordert habe.
Frische Schnur kam natürlich auch rauf. Ich hebe die Specimen Camo in 4 lbs aufgespult. Das entspricht einer 0,18er und für die bevorstehende kalte Jahreszeit mag ich es gerne etwas feiner. Ich hatte auch noch eine 0,188er Feeder pro von Comic liegen. Was mich etwas verblüfft hat, sind die sehr unterschiedlichen Tragkräfte, die bei fast gleicher Schnurstärke angegeben werden.
Während die Drennan gerade mal 1,81 kg halten soll, protzen die Italiener mit einer Tragkraft von 4,5 kg, also mehr als doppelt soviel. Was ist das nun, britisches Understatement oder italienische Großspurigkeit? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass beide Firmen nicht nur ihren renommierten Namen hergegeben haben, sondern auch Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Schnüre genommen haben. Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mal versuchen zu messen, wie stark sich die Schnüre jeweils belasten lassen.
Die Colmic kommt übrigens auf meine Rolle für die Heavy Feeder-Rute, mit der ich sehr gerne an der Weser fische. Meist auf Distanzen zwischen 40 und 60 Meter. Das sollte sich die angegebene sehr geringe Dehnung der Feder pro doch auszahlen.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Aber wer oder was ist der But?


Damit ist sicherlich der Steinbutt gemeint. Die Jungs haben doch morgen ihr Treffen. Wünsche ihnen viel Erfolg.

@daci7 Auch dir wünsche ich für morgen viel Erfolg. Erkältung ist ätzend,(aber es gibt schlimmere Krankheiten). Zieht euch warm an. Mein letztes angeln ist, glaube ich schon 10 Monde her.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @daci7: Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg morgen! Sieh zu, dass Du endlich wieder ans Wasser kommst...
> @rustaweli: Auch Dir viel Erfolg für den morgigen Ansitz.
> @Hering 58: Viel Spaß beim AB-Angeln morgen und viel Platte am Band ...
> @all: Allen anderen natürlich auch!
> 
> Mein Angelfenster hat sich mit Einbruch der Dämmerung wieder geschlossen. War ein klasse Nachmittag. Die Wassertemperatur ist inzwischen deutlich unter 10 Grad was das Beissen im kleinen Fluss deutlich weniger werden lässt. Heute gab es drei lütte Plötzen und ... zwei Ükel. Nix wirklich nennenswertes dabei aber egal, die Sonne schien, am Himmel zogen die Kraniche und ein Eisvogel war auch unterwegs.
> Wie der Prof mit seinen Adleraugen bereits richtig bemerkt hat, hatte ich heute ein neues Röllchen am Start. Es ist eine Daiwa TD Felder 4012 QD. War ein echtes Schnäppchen, das ich in einem österreichischen Shop geordert habe.
> Frische Schnur kam natürlich auch rauf. Ich hebe die Specimen Camo in 4 lbs aufgespult. Das entspricht einer 0,18er und für die bevorstehende kalte Jahreszeit mag ich es gerne etwas feiner. Ich hatte auch noch eine 0,188er Feeder pro von Comic liegen. Was mich etwas verblüfft hat, sind die sehr unterschiedlichen Tragkräfte, die bei fast gleicher Schnurstärke angegeben werden.
> Während die Drennan gerade mal 1,81 kg halten soll, protzen die Italiener mit einer Tragkraft von 4,5 kg, also mehr als doppelt soviel. Was ist das nun, britisches Understatement oder italienische Großspurigkeit? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass beide Firmen nicht nur ihren renommierten Namen hergegeben haben, sondern auch Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Schnüre genommen haben. Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mal versuchen zu messen, wie stark sich die Schnüre jeweils belasten lassen.
> Die Colmic kommt übrigens auf meine Rolle für die Heavy Feeder-Rute, mit der ich sehr gerne an der Weser fische. Meist auf Distanzen zwischen 40 und 60 Meter. Das sollte sich die angegebene sehr geringe Dehnung der Feder pro doch auszahlen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332543


Im Namen aller ABBAs: Danke


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Damit ist sicherlich der Steinbutt gemeint. Die Jungs haben doch morgen ihr Treffen. Wünsche ihnen viel Erfolg.
> 
> @daci7 Auch dir wünsche ich für morgen viel Erfolg. Erkältung ist ätzend,(aber es gibt schlimmere Krankheiten). Zieht euch warm an. Mein letztes angeln ist, glaube ich schon 10 Monde her.
> 
> Gruß Jason



10 Monde? 
Jetzetle, ein Treffen war gemeint. Na dann mal allen Teilnehmern Petri und ne tolle Zeit!


----------



## feederbrassen

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Aber wer oder was ist der But?


Wüsste ich auch gerne.
Hab ich noch nie gehört.
Rechtschreibfehler ?


----------



## Hering 58

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wüsste ich auch gerne.
> Hab ich noch nie gehört.
> Rechtschreibfehler ?





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Morgen gehst an die Elbe auf Butt.Wir machen morgen ein AB Butt Angeln.


----------



## geomas

Den ABBAs maximale Erfolge an der Elbe! 

@Wuemmehunter - Glückwunsch auch zur neuen Rolle! 
Deine Erfahrungen mit der neuen Drennan-Mono würde mich (langfristig) sehr interessieren. 
Hast Du zuvor die Maxima in ähnlicher Tragkraft/Durchmesser gefischt?

Allen Ükels ein richtig pralles Wochenende!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Den ABBAs maximale Erfolge an der Elbe!
> 
> @Wuemmehunter - Glückwunsch auch zur neuen Rolle!
> Deine Erfahrungen mit der neuen Drennan-Mono würde mich (langfristig) sehr interessieren.
> Hast Du zuvor die Maxima in ähnlicher Tragkraft/Durchmesser gefischt?
> 
> Allen Ükels ein richtig pralles Wochenende!


Im Namen aller ABBAs: Danke


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mit Butt sind die verschiedenen Plattfischgattungen gemeint. In die Flüsse bewegen sich überwiegend die Flundern, die mit Süßwasser gut klarkommen. Habe ich sogar schon bei uns in der Wümme häufig gefangen. Die anderen Butts wie die Kliesche, die Scholle oder auch der von Jason genannte Steinbutt bleiben im Salzwasser oder in der leicht angesalzten Ostsee.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mit Butt sind die verschiedenen Plattfischgattungen gemeint. In die Flüsse bewegen sich überwiegend die Flundern, die mit Süßwasser gut klarkommen. Habe ich sogar schon bei uns in der Wümme häufig gefangen. Die anderen Butts wie die Kliesche, die Scholle oder auch der von Jason genannte Steinbutt bleiben im Salzwasser oder in der leicht angesalzten Ostsee.


Und die Elbe.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Die Maxima hatte ich meistens in 6 lbs drauf, was, wenn ich richtig liege, einer 0,22er entspricht. Feiner fische ich im Frühling und im Sommer nicht. Wir haben zuviel Gehölz im Wasser und wenn ein quirliger Aland im wärmeren Wasser so richtig aufdreht, möchte ich schon Reserven habe. 
Die 4 lbs von Drennan soll bis zum Frühjahr draufbleiben. Anschließend werde ich mal ein Fazit ziehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Hering 58: Echt, Hartmut ... das wusste ich nicht, dass auch Schollen und Klieschen soweit hochkommen. Wieder was dazugelernt!


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - danke für die Infos. 
Hoffentlich wird die neue Ruten/Rolle/Schnur-Combo alsbald einer Belastungsprobe unterzogen.
Ich persönlich bin ja ausgesprochener Freund der Schnüre mit „konservativer Tragkraftangabe”. 
Da paßt die Drennan Specimen Camo schon ins Beuteschema...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Morgen geht es zum Feedern an die Oste, da sollte eigentlich was Größeres gehen!


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @geomas: Morgen geht es zum Feedern an die Oste, da sollte eigentlich was Größeres gehen!



Na dann Dir auch mal ein dickes Petri!
Mit was gehst raus? Made, Mais, Kombi, Würmer?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli schrieb:


> Na dann Dir auch mal ein dickes Petri!
> Mit was gehst raus? Made, Mais, Kombi, Würmer?


MMW - die Klassiker! (Made, Mais, Wurm). Wenns halbwegs läuft, werde ich auch wieder mit meinem Proviant (Bockwurst, Minisalami, Weißbrot) fischen.


----------



## daci7

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mit Butt sind die verschiedenen Plattfischgattungen gemeint. In die Flüsse bewegen sich überwiegend die Flundern, die mit Süßwasser gut klarkommen. Habe ich sogar schon bei uns in der Wümme häufig gefangen. Die anderen Butts wie die Kliesche, die Scholle oder auch der von Jason genannte Steinbutt bleiben im Salzwasser oder in der leicht angesalzten Ostsee.


Can confirm. Flundern hab ich schon bei uns im Rhein gefangen- und mehr als eine. Allerdings die letzten Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Can confirm. Flundern hab ich schon bei uns im Rhein gefangen- und mehr als eine. Allerdings die letzten Jahre nicht mehr.



Erst letzte Woche hat ne Freundin eine richtig pralle Flunder bei Düsseldorf gefangen.. .


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Erst letzte Woche hat ne Freundin eine richtig pralle Flunder bei Düsseldorf gefangen.. .


Dickes Petri der Freundin. Mit Glück fangen wir heute auch Butts.


----------



## rolfmoeller

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Aber wer oder was ist der But?



Sorry, sollte Butt heißen.
Plattfisch.


----------



## feederbrassen

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Sorry, sollte Butt heißen.
> Plattfisch.


Damit kann auch jeder et was Anfangen.

Viel Erfolg für heute


----------



## feederbrassen

Allen  anderen denen sich ein Zeitfenster zum angeln auftut viel Erfolg am Wasser.
Ich muss erst einmal andere Baustellen abarbeiten.


----------



## rustaweli

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Sorry, sollte Butt heißen.
> Plattfisch.



Nein, kein sorry! Vertippe mich auch oft. War auch absolut keine Anspielung auf Rechtschreibfehler. Ich stand nur mal so richtig auf dem Schlauch. Euch auf jeden Fall "Petri"! Bei mir läuft es auf's Katastrophenangeln hinaus. Die Grundeln ziehen mir die Haken ständig in Hänger rein.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bestimmt ganz nett....
> https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-super-ultegra_0187622.html



Die kann man für das Geld schon kaufen; stramm und leicht - schönes Teil.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

So - jetzt gehts zu Posenangeln an den Rhein.
Totgeborenes Kind diese Aktion...


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - jetzt gehts zu Posenangeln an den Rhein.
> Totgeborenes Kind diese Aktion...


Na denn viel Erfolg...
Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.
Hier mal wieder Scheixxwetter,ergo Einkaufen und aufs Sofa.
Sollte dann morgen los gehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Wie gesagt, bei mir lief es auf Katastrophenangeln hinaus. Echt zum Abgewöhnen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Nur Hänger und Abrisse, die reinste Materialschlacht. Hab nach derzeitigem Stand echt keinen Bock mehr auf Carp Fishing mäßige Ansitzerei. Warum ich das überhaupt wieder gemacht habe, keine Ahnung. Egal, mein Entschluß steht. Werde mich mehr in die Posenfischerei reinarbeiten und mein Angeln damit verbessern. Werde mir herrliche Posen und feinste Nubsies zulegen über den Winter und nächstes Jahr Trotten, Liftmontagen fischen, Wasserschichten durchsuchen und damit alle rausziehen. Ob Grundeln, Ükel, Plötzen, Karpfen,... Und ALLES mit One Rod. Jawohl, so! Habe fertig. Tzz...
Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE!


----------



## geomas

Ach, @rustaweli - die Grundangelei kann so viel Spaß machen! 
Schade, daß Dein heutiger Angeltag ein Schuß in den Ofen war.
Aber gib Dich ruhig erstmal der Posenfischerei hin - schaden kann es nicht, oder?


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - danke für den erneuten Hinweis auf das Askari-Angebot!



Nachtrag: hab eben die 6m-Variante in der günstigen „Medium”-Ausführung bestellt. Ringe und Rollenhalter werde ich wohl nicht miontieren, das Teil soll als „Whip” gefischt werden.
Ein paar der länglichen und günstigen Kleinteile-Boxen kamen auch mit in den Warenkorb.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, ich bibbere hier im kalte Wind an der Oste. Wassertemperatur: gerade mal 8 Grad, Luft vielleicht so 7 Grad. Bisse sind Mangelware. Bislang konnte ich dem Fluss bei auflaufendem Wasser einen guten Plötz und ne 30er Güster entlocken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, ich bibbere hier im kalte Wind an der Oste. Wassertemperatur: gerade mal 8 Grad, Luft vielleicht so 7 Grad. Bisse sind Mangelware. Bislang konnte ich dem Fluss bei auflaufendem Wasser einen guten Plötz und ne 30er Güster entlocken.
> Anhang anzeigen 332564




Das ist schon besser als nix bei dem Wetter.
Petri Heil, Stephan!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist schon besser als nix bei dem Wetter.
> Petri Heil, Stephan!


Petri Dank!


----------



## Professor Tinca

HIer mal ein russisches Video. Auf dem kanal gibt es sehr viele interessante Videos. Immer ein bisschen werbelastaig aber dafür voll mit Markennamen und Artikeln, die es hier nicht gibt.

Mit Bolo und Pin auf Karpfen an der Schilfkante:


----------



## geomas

^  was Du nu als „Pin” bezeichnest... Haha, schönes Röllchen. Und die Sportsfreunde haben offensichtlich jede Menge Spaß beim Angeln.
Nahaufnahmen von tanzenden Posen haben echt was magisches.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gelle? 

Aber die Drills sind geil damit.


----------



## geomas

„Fish up to 23kg” auf der Spule der Mono - sehr kreativ! 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gelle?
> 
> Aber die Drills sind geil damit.



Ich habe nur weniger starke Fische mit der Pin gefangen, aber ähnlich gedrillt: also einfach mit dem Daumen die Rolle blockiert und die Ruten (in beiden Fällen ältere, recht weiche Fox-Ruten) die Arbeit machen lassen. Ging überraschend schnell und ohne Drama ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> „Fish up to 23kg” auf der Spule der Mono - sehr kreativ!




Sowas steht in Polen auch immer auf den Schnüren.
Da muss erst zweimal gucken was nun gemeint ist - Tragkraft oder Fisch-Wunschgröße.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, ich bibbere hier im kalte Wind an der Oste. Wassertemperatur: gerade mal 8 Grad, Luft vielleicht so 7 Grad. Bisse sind Mangelware. Bislang konnte ich dem Fluss bei auflaufendem Wasser einen guten Plötz und ne 30er Güster entlocken.
> Anhang anzeigen 332564


Das sieht bei dir schon richtig nach Winter aus.
Da liegt die Natur hier noch gute drei Wochen zurück


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@feederbrassen: Wie im Winter habe ich mich heute auch gefühlt. Definitv Warme-Socken-Wetter!


----------



## daci7

Hier gabs auch einen entspannten Schneiderausritt.
Das Wasser war aber mit 11,5 grad Oberflächentemperatur auch noch zu warm für den Kessel den ich gefischt hab.






Zwei Nanozander von vielleicht 40cm haben meinen etwa halb so langen Gummifisch eingesaugt, konnten aber longline released werden.
Eine Maschine von Zander hab ich an der toten Rute dran gehabt, der hat sich aber leider kurz unterm Belly wieder verabschiedet. Der hat sich richtig massig angefühlt- ich schätze mal ü80... naja, Sellerie.
Übrigens einer von zwei Fischen die mir heute an der Rute ausgestiegen sind - trotz circle hook. Letzte Saison hatte ich damit fast keine Aussteiger. Fehlbisse ja, aber wenn der Fisch hing, dann hat man den auch gekriegt. Meint ihr, dass kann an der leichteren Rute liegen? Letztes Jahr hab ich noch ne recht straffe Rute als tote Rute gefischt und heut zum ersten mal eine sportex curve spin in 20g - die hat sich bei dem Brummer bis ins handteil verneigt =)
Kann mir vorstellen, dass so der circle nicht richtig gegriffen hat?!
Groetjes


----------



## Hering 58

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Morgen gehst an die Elbe auf Butt.Wir machen morgen ein AB Butt Angeln.


So heute waren wir auf Butt.Es worden auch einige Butts gefangen.


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Kann mir vorstellen, dass so der circle nicht richtig gegriffen hat


Könnte mir vorstellen das du den Anschlag durch die weiche Rute nicht richtig durchgebracht hast und der Haken nicht richtig tief ins Fleisch gedrückt wurde.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, ich bibbere hier im kalte Wind an der Oste. Wassertemperatur: gerade mal 8 Grad, Luft vielleicht so 7 Grad. Bisse sind Mangelware. Bislang konnte ich dem Fluss bei auflaufendem Wasser einen guten Plötz und ne 30er Güster entlocken.
> Anhang anzeigen 332564


 Bibbere ich morgen mit oder bleibe ich im Warmen, wenn ich das lese, fällt es schwer für morgen die Sachen zu packen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Hering 58 !

Und cooles Foto @daci7 .


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Dank @Prof


----------



## daci7

Hering 58 schrieb:


> So heute waren wir auf Butt.Es worden auch einige Butts gefangen.


Monster!

@Hecht100+ : bei circle hooks darf man ja eh nicht anschlagen. Ich dachte mir, dass der Haken gut greifen sollte wenn ich durch die weiche Rute den Druck langsam erhöhe- entweder muss ich einfach schneller kurbeln und Druck machen oder die Rute eignet sich dafür einfach nicht so gut oder ich hatte einfach nur Pech.


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Monster!
> 
> @Hecht100+ : bei circle hooks darf man ja eh nicht anschlagen. Ich dachte mir, dass der Haken gut greifen sollte wenn ich durch die weiche Rute den Druck langsam erhöhe- entweder muss ich einfach schneller kurbeln und Druck machen oder die Rute eignet sich dafür einfach nicht so gut oder ich hatte einfach nur Pech.


Löwen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@daci7  keine Ahnung ob man anschlagen muß, wenn ich mit Circle angele dann darum, das der  Haken  besser greift, wenn der Fisch dann abzieht haut ich trotzdem an.


----------



## daci7

Reden wir denn beide von waschechten circle hooks? Ich mein jetzt nicht besonders runde Haken wie nen kurv shank, sondern circles wie sie auch beim meeresangeln eingesetzt werden - nur halt in #1.
Ich hab gelernt, dass man bei den Haken nicht anhauen darf sondern nur Druck aufbauen muss. Damit bin ich auch bisher ganz gut gefahren.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Hering 58 !
> 
> Und cooles Foto @daci7 .



Ja, zwischendurch muss ich dann mal die Füße hochlegen,  ein Bierchen aufmachen und die Situation genießen. Hab zu Hause gtad nicht so viel Zeit zum abschalten. Dazu blubbert dann schonmal Tom Waits aus nem kleinen Lautsprecher und die ein oder andere Kippe wird geraucht


----------



## Allround-Angler

daci7, was hast Du wie auf dem Circle gefischt?


----------



## daci7

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> daci7, was hast Du wie auf dem Circle gefischt?


Aso ja, das gehört natürlich dazu, die Montage war wie folgt:
20g bleiperle - gummiperle - wirbel - 120cm Fluorocarbon - circle mit kleinem Fischchen als Köder. Der Haken natürlich maximal frei, also Nasenköderung.
Das Ganze wurde dann so nen guten Meter überm Grund gehalten und im rutenhalter abgelegt.
Ps: ich schreib das alles hier, weil es in erster Linie um die Montage geht und nicht um den Zielfisch. Ist ja immerhin der Friedfischbereich hier.


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Reden wir denn beide von waschechten circle hooks? Ich mein jetzt nicht besonders runde Haken wie nen kurv shank, sondern circles wie sie auch beim meeresangeln eingesetzt werden - nur halt in #1.
> Ich hab gelernt, dass man bei den Haken nicht anhauen darf sondern nur Druck aufbauen muss. Damit bin ich auch bisher ganz gut gefahren.








Also ich nehme solche. Und wenn der Fisch abzieht hau ich an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei circle hooks ist anschlagen überflüssig.
Die sollen sich ja von selbst festmachen(idealerweise im Maulwinkel).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 332601
> 
> 
> Also ich nehme solche. Und wenn der Fisch abzieht hau ich an.




Brauchst nicht.
Einfach straff kurbeln reicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Sitzt einfach bei mir so drin, wenn Schnur läuft dann je nach Fischart gucken und warten und dann Anschlag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sitzt einfach bei mir so drin, wenn Schnur läuft dann je nach Fischart gucken und warten und dann Anschlag.



Jo den Reflex muss man erstmal unterdrücken... .D


----------



## rutilus69

daci7 schrieb:


> Ja, zwischendurch muss ich dann mal die Füße hochlegen,  ein Bierchen aufmachen und die Situation genießen. Hab zu Hause gtad nicht so viel Zeit zum abschalten. Dazu blubbert dann schonmal Tom Waits aus nem kleinen Lautsprecher und die ein oder andere Kippe wird geraucht



Jepp, das klingt nach Entspannung


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher - danke für den erneuten Hinweis auf das Askari-Angebot!
> 
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: hab eben die 6m-Variante in der günstigen „Medium”-Ausführung bestellt. Ringe und Rollenhalter werde ich wohl nicht miontieren, das Teil soll als „Whip” gefischt werden.
> Ein paar der länglichen und günstigen Kleinteile-Boxen kamen auch mit in den Warenkorb.



Nach "6m - 400gr" wird dir diese Rute richtig Spaß machen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Tatsächlich wandelte ich gestern völlig in die Tricolore gehüllt - nix, garnix.. .
Mag aber auch ein wenig der Kocherrei geschuldet sein; mein Lieblingsanfänger hatte einen "Hobo Ofen" dabei.
War das ein Vergnügen; perfektes, wenn auch kaltes, Wetter, marinierte Filets und Thymian Kartoffeln..
Wir waren mehr mit Feuerchen und futtern, als mit angeln beschäftigt..
Manchmal macht das Drumherum mehr Freude als die eigentliche Angelei.


----------



## phirania

Minimales Gepäck....


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ach, @rustaweli - die Grundangelei kann so viel Spaß machen!
> Schade, daß Dein heutiger Angeltag ein Schuß in den Ofen war.
> Aber gib Dich ruhig erstmal der Posenfischerei hin - schaden kann es nicht, oder?



Da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Grundangeln kann was feines sein. Entspannt am Wasser sitzend die Natur genießen, sich seinen Gedanken hingeben, was lesen, was ich sehr oft getan habe(oder in meinem Fall Magnetschach aufbauen, bekannte Zügen nachspielen u analysieren, Aufgaben lösen).
Aber dafür braucht es auch die Struktur. Meinen Flußabschnitt unterteile ich in 3 Strukturen. Strukturarm, sehr steinig(mit großen Steinen) oder sandig/schlammig. Mittlerweile kenne ich meinen Abschnitt gut, nicht sehr gut, aber schon gut. Es gab Zeiten, da verzweifelte ich und glaubte nicht mal mehr an Fische in meinem Fluß. Wie viele Angler traf und treffe ich, welche behaupten der Fluß sei "tot". Mittlerweile weiß ich wo ich von Frühling bis Spätherbst gute Aussichten auf Dickköpfe(bei denen kenne ich nun auch den ein oder anderen Winterunterschlupf) habe, Rotaugen, oder auch auf Karpfen und Welse hätte, wenn ich es drauf anlegen würde. Das meiste Wissen habe ich etlichen Spaziergängen am Wasser, Angelplätze suchen, Spinnfischen oder Zufallsfängen zu verdanken. Worauf ich hinaus will, die meisten von mir derzeit beangelten Fische finde ich im schlammigen Boden oder sehr hängerträchtigen Boden. Ich könnte es natürlich auch einfacher haben. An die Stellen ohne viel Hänger oder Schlamm/Sand kommt man aber sehr leicht ran, sind teilweise gut mit dem Auto erreichbar und benötigen kaum weitere Fußmärsche. Sind dementsprechend auch gut überfischt und man sitzt bei gutem Wetter beinahe wettkampfäßig Schulter an Schulter. Klar hat man insgesamt ein leichteres Fischen und bei sehr viel Sitzfleisch auch hin und wieder ne Chance auf vielleicht einen Fisch. Aber nicht(mehr) mein Ding. Ich will dahin wo es wehtut, aber ich auch weiß das dort Fisch gibt, geben könnte.  Darum werde ich mich wohl mehr dem Posenfischen widmen. Zudem ist es einfach auch schön und spannend die Pose zu beobachten und das Herz höher schlagen zu fühlen beim Tanz des Bespielens oder gar des Abtauchens. Diese Stellen werde ich mehr mit Pose befischen. Auch kann ich leichter und schneller die Zupfer der Grundeln quittieren, ohne das diese meine Montage gleich im Totholz oder Gestein haben oder meine Bleie minütlich mehr und mehr im Schlamm versinken. Ebenso freue ich mich auf die kommende Saison. Es gibt zwecks Posen so viel Neues für mich zu entdecken und zu lernen. Vom winterlichen Tacklewahn mal ganz abgesehen. Matchruten, tollste Posen, Nubsies, Bücher, Videos, Artikel - hach, herrlich.


----------



## geomas

^  na, da wünsche ich Dir spannende Stunden mit der Posenrute am Wasser und vorher viel Freude beim Tackle-Shoppen.




Ich war heute in einer Kleinstadt westlich von Rostock, wo ich als Knirps einige Jahre gelebt habe. Hier wurde ich mit 10 Jahren Mitglied im DAV und hier habe ich meine ersten gänzlich autonomen Angeltrips unternommen.
Ich hatte heute leider wenig Zeit, bin aber einmal fix rum um den alten Angelteich.






Genau hier habe ich - etwa einen halben Meter vom Ufer entfernt - meine allererste Tinca überhaupt gefangen.
Meine (aus dem Westen geerbte) Angel aus 1,65m Vollglasspinne und kaputter Shakespeare-Noris-Rolle war besser als die bisherige Bambusstippe, weit raus kam ich damit aber noch lange nicht.
Und der Teich war für mich als Kind groooß.





Direkt vor der Insel (also früher war es eine richtige kleine Insel) lauerten die Karpfen.





Seltsam, wie klein mir heute alles vorkommt. Oder andersrum...





An dieser Stelle habe ich früher mehrere Karpfen verloren - die DDR-Goldhaken waren nicht so toll.
Das Haus hinten rechts nennt sich „Goldener Karpfen”. Ob es eine Schenke ist - ich weiß es nicht.

Sorry, sind alles Fotos aus/mit dem Telefon.


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas Schöner Teich und danke für die Teilhabe an Deinen nostalgischen Eindrücken!


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas ein schöner kleiner Teich. Ich glaube, es würde mir ganz ähnlich gehen, wenn ich heute Mal wieder an den Teich meiner Kindheit zurückkommen würde.


----------



## Allround-Angler

daci7 schrieb:


> Aso ja, das gehört natürlich dazu, die Montage war wie folgt:
> 20g bleiperle - gummiperle - wirbel - 120cm Fluorocarbon - circle mit kleinem Fischchen als Köder. Der Haken natürlich maximal frei, also Nasenköderung.
> Das Ganze wurde dann so nen guten Meter überm Grund gehalten und im rutenhalter abgelegt.
> Ps: ich schreib das alles hier, weil es in erster Linie um die Montage geht und nicht um den Zielfisch. Ist ja immerhin der Friedfischbereich hier.


Konnte der Fisch zunächst mal frei Schnur nehmen? Köder oder Blei ein Meter über Grund?


----------



## rutilus69

Nach den letzten Wochen, in denen ich mich hauptsächlich den Schnabel- und Punkerdöbeln gewidmet habe, hat es mich heute in den Fingern gejuckt und ich wollte unbedingt mal wieder die Stippe in die Hand nehmen.
Das Wetter war eigentlich ganz schön - jedenfalls als ich zu Hause losgefahren bin. Kurz danach
wurde es diesig. Aber was soll's, so ein schöner Herbsttag hat ja auch was 
Der Kanal war sehr ruhig und auch die sonst so zahlreichen Spaziergänger hielten sich in Grenzen.






Da ich eigentlich keinen Angeltag am Wochenende geplant hatte, war die Köderauswahl recht überschaubar und beschränkte sich auf ein bisschen Buttervanille - Teig, den ich für Notfälle immer im Tiefkühler habe. 
Es ging zwar etwas verhalten los, aber ab und an ließ sich einer meiner Wappenfische dazu herab, mich zu begrüßen 






Dann kam ein sehr zaghafter Biss, aber nach dem Anhieb war es gar nicht mehr zaghaft. Nach ein paar recht kräftigen Fluchten konnte ich einen 35er Karpfen über den Kescher ziehen. Macht schon Spaß an der Stippe mit 12er Vorfach 
Der Karpfen schickte dann eine halbe Stunde später noch seinen ungefähr gleich alten Bruder vorbei 
Da scheint es wohl grade frischen Besatz gegeben zu haben.






So langsam wurden die Finger aber kalt und nach drei Stunden am Wasser habe ich dann eingepackt. Leider ist mir dann bei einpacken ein kleines Missgeschick passiert und die Spitze meiner Stippe ist jetzt zweigeteilt
Dann werde ich Mal schauen, dass ich einen Ersatz bekomme, der nicht teurer ist als die ganze Rute 

Trotzdem waren es ein paar sehr schöne Stunden am Wasser 

Kommt alle gut in die neue Woche!!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @rutilus69 , wunderbar an solch Tagen mit dazu noch "Notlösungen" an Ködern!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69: Petri, da hast Du ja einen gelungenen Angeltagvgehabt, rutilus69. Am feinen Geschirr machen die Satzies bestimmt Laune. Sehr schöne Fotos, danke dafür!

@geomas: Deinen kurzen Ausflug in den Teich Deiner Kindheit und Jugend kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich war im letzten Frühjahr nach Jahrzehnten mal wieder an dem Teich, wo alles begann. Für mich damals auch einer Gewässer der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten. Übrigens nur nicht auf Raubfisch, das was uns Junganglern seinerzeit untersagt. Auch bei mir kamen bei dem Besuch viele Erinnerungen wieder in den Sinn.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Das ist ein schöner Teich wo du schon in deiner Jugend geangelt hast. Da werden alte Erinnerungen wach. Ich wäre froh, wenn so ein idyllisches Gewässer bei mir in der Nähe hätte. Wie ich noch ein kleiner Bengel war, war ich mit meinem Vater auch früher an so ein ähnlich großen Teich öfter zum angeln. Vor einigen Wochen ist mir das auch wieder in den Sinn gekommen und bin mit meiner Frau mal an einem Sonntag in die Richtung gefahren wo er ungefähr gewesen war.
Wir haben ihn leider nicht gefunden. Vielleicht wurde er auch schon zugeschüttet. Schleien, Karpfen und diverse Weißfische waren dort drin. Demnächst werde ich noch mal ein wenig nachforschen. Der Teich wäre auch gar nicht so weit weg von mir. Das wäre für die Friedfischangelei für mich genau richtig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@rutilus69 Petri Heil wünsche ich dir. Das mit deiner zerbrochener Spitze tut mit Leid. In letzter Zeit hatten wir schon mehrere Kaputte Ruten. Vielleich sollten wir ein Reparatur- Thread aufmachen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> @rutilus69 Petri Heil wünsche ich dir. Das mit deiner zerbrochener Spitze tut mit Leid. In letzter Zeit hatten wir schon mehrere Kaputte Ruten. Vielleich sollten wir ein Reparatur- Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, so langsam häuft sich das. Aber was soll's, etwas Schwund gibt es immer


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 - Petri zu Deinen Fängen heute und danke für den schönen Bericht! 
Schade um die Spitze, hoffentlich findest Du schnell und unproblematisch Ersatz.
Ich hab so Mitte der 1990er mal ne Weile mit einer Ostblock-4m-Stippe Satzkarpfen geangelt. 
Die kleinen Kraftprotze sind schon echt ein Gegner an ner normalen Stippe ohne Gummi.



und @alleÜkels Danke für die netten Kommentare zum Teich der Kindheit! 
Mal sehen, der Teich ist im Gewässerpool, wäre einen Versuch wert. In der Nähe gibts noch einen anglerisch interessanten Graben/Kanal. 
Hoffentlich passen freie Zeit und Wetter zusammen.


----------



## daci7

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Konnte der Fisch zunächst mal frei Schnur nehmen? Köder oder Blei ein Meter über Grund?


Ne - der Fisch konnte keine schnur nehmen.  Das Blei sollte so nen guten Meter über Grund sein- der Köder irgendwo dazwischen. 
Grüße und Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> ^  na, da wünsche ich Dir spannende Stunden mit der Posenrute am Wasser und vorher viel Freude beim Tackle-Shoppen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich war heute in einer Kleinstadt westlich von Rostock, wo ich als Knirps einige Jahre gelebt habe. Hier wurde ich mit 10 Jahren Mitglied im DAV und hier habe ich meine ersten gänzlich autonomen Angeltrips unternommen.
> Ich hatte heute leider wenig Zeit, bin aber einmal fix rum um den alten Angelteich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genau hier habe ich - etwa einen halben Meter vom Ufer entfernt - meine allererste Tinca überhaupt gefangen.
> Meine (aus dem Westen geerbte) Angel aus 1,65m Vollglasspinne und kaputter Shakespeare-Noris-Rolle war besser als die bisherige Bambusstippe, weit raus kam ich damit aber noch lange nicht.
> Und der Teich war für mich als Kind groooß.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direkt vor der Insel (also früher war es eine richtige kleine Insel) lauerten die Karpfen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seltsam, wie klein mir heute alles vorkommt. Oder andersrum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An dieser Stelle habe ich früher mehrere Karpfen verloren - die DDR-Goldhaken waren nicht so toll.
> Das Haus hinten rechts nennt sich „Goldener Karpfen”. Ob es eine Schenke ist - ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> Sorry, sind alles Fotos aus/mit dem Telefon.


Sehr netter Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nach den letzten Wochen, in denen ich mich hauptsächlich den Schnabel- und Punkerdöbeln gewidmet habe, hat es mich heute in den Fingern gejuckt und ich wollte unbedingt mal wieder die Stippe in die Hand nehmen.
> Das Wetter war eigentlich ganz schön - jedenfalls als ich zu Hause losgefahren bin. Kurz danach
> wurde es diesig. Aber was soll's, so ein schöner Herbsttag hat ja auch was
> Der Kanal war sehr ruhig und auch die sonst so zahlreichen Spaziergänger hielten sich in Grenzen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332645
> 
> 
> Da ich eigentlich keinen Angeltag am Wochenende geplant hatte, war die Köderauswahl recht überschaubar und beschränkte sich auf ein bisschen Buttervanille - Teig, den ich für Notfälle immer im Tiefkühler habe.
> Es ging zwar etwas verhalten los, aber ab und an ließ sich einer meiner Wappenfische dazu herab, mich zu begrüßen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332646
> 
> 
> Dann kam ein sehr zaghafter Biss, aber nach dem Anhieb war es gar nicht mehr zaghaft. Nach ein paar recht kräftigen Fluchten konnte ich einen 35er Karpfen über den Kescher ziehen. Macht schon Spaß an der Stippe mit 12er Vorfach
> Der Karpfen schickte dann eine halbe Stunde später noch seinen ungefähr gleich alten Bruder vorbei
> Da scheint es wohl grade frischen Besatz gegeben zu haben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332647
> 
> 
> So langsam wurden die Finger aber kalt und nach drei Stunden am Wasser habe ich dann eingepackt. Leider ist mir dann bei einpacken ein kleines Missgeschick passiert und die Spitze meiner Stippe ist jetzt zweigeteilt
> Dann werde ich Mal schauen, dass ich einen Ersatz bekomme, der nicht teurer ist als die ganze Rute
> 
> Trotzdem waren es ein paar sehr schöne Stunden am Wasser
> 
> Kommt alle gut in die neue Woche!!


Petri schöner Angel Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

Hier noch mal ein Bild von unseren ABBA Angeln.Unser ABBA Koch *nobbi1962. *Der uns immer gut Bekocht,mit seinen Käsekuchen.


----------



## Minimax

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein Bild von unseren ABBA Angeln.Unser ABBA Koch *nobbi1962. *Der uns immer gut Bekocht,mit seinen Käsekuchen.



Donnerwetter, ihr ABBAs wisst zu leben!


----------



## geomas

Jo, Hartmut, also an der kulinarischen Front scheints doch zu laufen bei Euch ABBAs.
Auch wenn ich selbst eher zum Team Zwiebelkuchen gehöre, kann ich Nobbis Käsekuchen einen gewissen Reiz nicht absprechen.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, ihr ABBAs wisst zu leben!


Mit eigenen Koch.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Jo, Hartmut, also an der kulinarischen Front scheints doch zu laufen bei Euch ABBAs.
> Auch wenn ich selbst eher zum Team Zwiebelkuchen gehöre, kann ich Nobbis Käsekuchen einen gewissen Reiz nicht absprechen.


Das konnten wie auch nicht.


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nach den letzten Wochen, in denen ich mich hauptsächlich den Schnabel- und Punkerdöbeln gewidmet habe, hat es mich heute in den Fingern gejuckt und ich wollte unbedingt mal wieder die Stippe in die Hand nehmen.
> Das Wetter war eigentlich ganz schön - jedenfalls als ich zu Hause losgefahren bin. Kurz danach
> wurde es diesig. Aber was soll's, so ein schöner Herbsttag hat ja auch was
> Der Kanal war sehr ruhig und auch die sonst so zahlreichen Spaziergänger hielten sich in Grenzen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332645
> 
> 
> Da ich eigentlich keinen Angeltag am Wochenende geplant hatte, war die Köderauswahl recht überschaubar und beschränkte sich auf ein bisschen Buttervanille - Teig, den ich für Notfälle immer im Tiefkühler habe.
> Es ging zwar etwas verhalten los, aber ab und an ließ sich einer meiner Wappenfische dazu herab, mich zu begrüßen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332646
> 
> 
> Dann kam ein sehr zaghafter Biss, aber nach dem Anhieb war es gar nicht mehr zaghaft. Nach ein paar recht kräftigen Fluchten konnte ich einen 35er Karpfen über den Kescher ziehen. Macht schon Spaß an der Stippe mit 12er Vorfach
> Der Karpfen schickte dann eine halbe Stunde später noch seinen ungefähr gleich alten Bruder vorbei
> Da scheint es wohl grade frischen Besatz gegeben zu haben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332647
> 
> 
> So langsam wurden die Finger aber kalt und nach drei Stunden am Wasser habe ich dann eingepackt. Leider ist mir dann bei einpacken ein kleines Missgeschick passiert und die Spitze meiner Stippe ist jetzt zweigeteilt
> Dann werde ich Mal schauen, dass ich einen Ersatz bekomme, der nicht teurer ist als die ganze Rute
> 
> Trotzdem waren es ein paar sehr schöne Stunden am Wasser
> 
> Kommt alle gut in die neue Woche!!



Dickes Petri...
War doch ein schöner Angeltag.


----------



## Tobias85

@rutilus69: Petri zu den Plötzen und den Satzern, gemessen am Wetter war das doch ein sehr erfolgreicher Ansitz. 

@geomas: Wirklich schön, der kleine Teich aus deiner Kindheit, so ein richtiger, klassischer Dorfteich. Ich hoffe, dass es für dich zeitlich mal passt, den nochmal zu beangeln!


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr gemütlich...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr gemütlich...



Sieht lecker aus.


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - das sieht aber richtig gut aus, Eure Brat-Aktion am Rhein-Ufer! 
Diese Hobo-Öfen finde ich absolut spannend. Mal sehen, wie sich meine „Outdoor-Zukunft” entwickelt: vielleicht kommt so ein Teil irgendwann auch in mein Besteck.


@Tobias85 - danke, die Kleinstadt mit dem Teich ist nicht so weit weg. Dummerweise liegt der Teich mitten in der Stadt, in Schulnähe, also da wird es eher schwierig, in aller Ruhe zu angeln.


----------



## rustaweli

Sagt mal, werte Herren, habe ich im Bezug auf's Posenfischen was falsch verstanden? Ich dachte immer es ginge um so leicht wie möglich. Jetzt lese ich Artikel, wo man 4 Gramm Waggler als zu sensibel für Nasen erachtete und umbaute. Oder von Distanzposen um die 20(oder gar 50) Gramm für's Fischen auf Distanz auf Friedfische. Mit Matchruten, wohl gemerkt. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Lasst mir was übrig! Sieht echt lecker aus. Ich liebe es draußen zu kochen, grillen, essen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sagt mal, werte Herren, habe ich im Bezug auf's Posenfischen was falsch verstanden? Ich dachte immer es ginge um so leicht wie möglich. Jetzt lese ich Artikel, wo man 4 Gramm Waggler als zu sensibel für Nasen erachtete und umbaute. Oder von Distanzposen um die 20(oder gar 50) Gramm für's Fischen auf Distanz auf Friedfische. Mit Matchruten, wohl gemerkt. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.




Immer so fein möglich aber so schwer wie nötig(um z.B. die erforderliche Distanz zu errreichen).


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sagt mal, werte Herren, habe ich im Bezug auf's Posenfischen was falsch verstanden? Ich dachte immer es ginge um so leicht wie möglich. Jetzt lese ich Artikel, wo man 4 Gramm Waggler als zu sensibel für Nasen erachtete und umbaute. Oder von Distanzposen um die 20(oder gar 50) Gramm für's Fischen auf Distanz auf Friedfische. Mit Matchruten, wohl gemerkt. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.




Das Distanzfischen mit Projektil-ähnlichen Wagglern ist wohl ne kontinentaleuropäische Herangehensweise. 
Die Briten angeln typischerweise sehr viel leichter (von dem Pelletwaggler-Wahnsinn mal abgesehen).
Die tragfähigsten Waggler in meinem Bestand tragen so um 2-3 Swan-Shots. 
Hab ein paar dickere Modelle - die kamen dann in einem Set. Mal sehen, ob ich die je verwende.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer so fein möglich aber so schwer wie nötig(um z.B. die erforderliche Distanz zu errreichen).



Aber jetzt im Ernst mit 20 Gramm Waggler in der Distanz auf Plötzen, Brassen, kleine Satzer und so? Meine Güte, ich weiß so wenig. Und was es für Montagen gibt, unfassbar. Auch habe ich zum ersten Mal von Laufbleien am Waggler statt Bleiketten gelesen. Ich freue mich auf die kalte Jahreszeit!


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Ich habe schon ein paar schwere Waggler auf der Liste. "High End" mit etlichen Umbau Möglichkeiten. Auch einen Unterwasser/Grundwaggler.


----------



## geomas

Bei der Stippermesse hatten sie Waggler, also was hatte ich noch nie zuvor gesehen.
Großvadder hätte wohl gesagt „dafür brauchst du ja einen Waffenschein”. Teilweise tragen/trugen diese Distanzwaggler ja auch Namen wie „Skud” oder „Missile”.
Für mich ist das nix. Da verzichte ich lieber auf den Erfolg und zuppele in der Nahdistanz nur ein paar lütte Wietings raus, als groß aufzurüsten.

PS: hab doch ein paar schwere Waggler - die Crystal-Hechtposen von Drennan. Und selbst die tragen weniger als einige Distanzwaggler.

PPS: Interessant wiederum finde ich die Posen zum Float-Ledgering. Locslide und Polaris.
Ist ne Möglichkeit, die Bißanzeige beim richtigen Grundangeln auf ne spezielle Pose zu übertragen.


----------



## rustaweli

@Professor Tinca 
Prof, Du als eingefleischter Bolo Fischer. Schon einmal die Clarusso Pose in der Strömung gefischt? Hält die sich wirklich besser in der Futterspur, oder ist's mehr Werbung?


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Ach komm, laß mir doch meinen neuen Methodenwahn. Da kann man sich so herrlich darin verlieren. So viele neue Wege, Möglichkeiten, Tackle und und und.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> @geomas
> Ich habe schon ein paar schwere Waggler auf der Liste. "High End" mit etlichen Umbau Möglichkeiten. Auch einen Unterwasser/Grundwaggler.



Das hört sich nach Michael Schlögl an.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Prof, Du als eingefleischter Bolo Fischer. Schon einmal die Clarusso Pose in der Strömung gefischt? Hält die sich wirklich besser in der Futterspur, oder ist's mehr Werbung?




Wat meinst du? Ne Lutscherpose?


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat meinst du? Ne Lutscherpose?



Die hier:
https://www.gerlinger.de/sensas-pos...Xi5QIV1oTVCh0pLwGUEAQYBCABEgIoNvD_BwE#SE49813


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr gemütlich...


Wie bei unseren ABBA schön gemütlich.Lecker


----------



## geomas

Haha, beim Thema „Posen” wird plötzlich Heinz aktiv. Hallo und liebe Grüße nach Hoope!




rustaweli schrieb:


> @geomas
> Ach komm, laß mir doch meinen neuen Methodenwahn. Da kann man sich so herrlich darin verlieren. So viele neue Wege, Möglichkeiten, Tackle und und und.



Ach, lieber @rustaweli , Deine neugefundene Freude am Posen-Methodenwahn kann und will ich Dir absolut nicht nehmen.
Kenn ich doch selbst recht gut und weiß deshalb ja auch, wohin das führen kann:






ganz grob geschätzt die Hälfte vom aktuellen Bestand





...einige ganz feine Stücke sind auch dabei, wie diese wunderschöne Pose von @jason 1 
die meisten Posen sind aber Massenware


----------



## rustaweli

Herrlich!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die hier:
> https://www.gerlinger.de/sensas-pos...Xi5QIV1oTVCh0pLwGUEAQYBCABEgIoNvD_BwE#SE49813




Nee.
Nur ne andere Lutscherpose(ohne Ausscherfunktion).
Brauchte ich hier nicht wirklich. So stark ist die Ströung nicht.

Ich würde sowas auch als Spezialpose für Ausnahmesituationen bezeichen und dir normale Boloposen für die Strömung empfehlen!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, beim Thema „Posen” wird plötzlich Heinz aktiv. Hallo und liebe Grüße nach Hoope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach, lieber @rustaweli , Deine neugefundene Freude am Posen-Methodenwahn kann und will ich Dir absolut nicht nehmen.
> Kenn ich doch selbst recht gut und weiß deshalb ja auch, wohin das führen kann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ganz grob geschätzt die Hälfte vom aktuellen Bestand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...einige ganz feine Stücke sind auch dabei, wie diese wunderschöne Pose von @jason 1
> die meisten Posen sind aber Massenware


Hast du die alle schön mal benutzt?


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber jetzt im Ernst mit 20 Gramm Waggler in der Distanz auf Plötzen, Brassen, kleine Satzer und so? Meine Güte, ich weiß so wenig. Und was es für Montagen gibt, unfassbar. Auch habe ich zum ersten Mal von Laufbleien am Waggler statt Bleiketten gelesen. Ich freue mich auf die kalte Jahreszeit!


Hol dir mal Wilsons coarse angling Manual, da hatte ich viele Aha! Erlebnisse. Bis dato dass Buch mit dem höchsten praktischen Nutzen für mich (danke an @Minimax der hier so freigiebig seine Empfehlungen teilt)


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, beim Thema „Posen” wird plötzlich Heinz aktiv. Hallo und liebe Grüße nach Hoope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach, lieber @rustaweli , Deine neugefundene Freude am Posen-Methodenwahn kann und will ich Dir absolut nicht nehmen.
> Kenn ich doch selbst recht gut und weiß deshalb ja auch, wohin das führen kann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ganz grob geschätzt die Hälfte vom aktuellen Bestand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...einige ganz feine Stücke sind auch dabei, wie diese wunderschöne Pose von @jason 1
> die meisten Posen sind aber Massenware




Hast ja richtig zugeschlagen bei Askari.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du die alle schön mal benutzt?



Leider nicht. Hoffentlich werde ich so alt, daß ich alle mal nutzen kann. Oder ich sollte anfangen, Nachkommen zu zeugen, damit sie korrekt vererbt werden können...


@Professor Tinca :   ^ ähhh, jaaa, ja, stimmt, es waren ein oder zwei Korkposen mehr als ursprünglich geplant.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : ^ ähhh, jaaa, ja, stimmt, es waren ein oder zwei Korkposen mehr als ursprünglich geplant.



 

So geht es mir auch immer.

Posen kann man nie genug haben auch wenn 95% meist nur rumliegen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee.
> Nur ne andere Lutscherpose(ohne Ausscherfunktion).
> Brauchte ich hier nicht wirklich. So stark ist die Ströung nicht.
> 
> Ich würde sowas auch als Spezialpose für Ausnahmesituationen bezeichen und dir normale Boloposen für die Strömung empfehlen!


Oder Loafer, Avons, Balsas... da gibt es für fast jede Situation die richtige Pose. Was ich gerne probieren möchte ist longtrotting mit waggler unter dem Gemüse auf der anderen Fullenseite, wobei @Tricast an der Weser zu mir meinte "Man kann mit Waggler in der Strömung fischen. Das sind dann die Experten." - aber vielleicht schaffe ich es dennoch mich weder zu verletzen noch zu blamieren


----------



## feederbrassen

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die hier:
> https://www.gerlinger.de/sensas-pos...Xi5QIV1oTVCh0pLwGUEAQYBCABEgIoNvD_BwE#SE49813


Fließwasserpose oder Lutscherpose. 
20 g oder auch mehr wenn man sie braucht. 
Keine Angst davor, die fischt man nicht im See. 
Aber das oder mehr Gewicht braucht man um den Köder im Fließwasser führen zu können sonst kommst du nicht mal in die Nähe vom Grund. 

Waggler das gleiche, ich habe Drennan Waggler, für das Stillwasser, die insgesamt 20 g haben. 
Auswechselbare Spitzen in verschiedenen Farben und Formen. 
Wie soll ich sonst den Köder an der Matchrute weit raus bekommen und da vielleicht noch in 10m tiefe fischen? 
Die Bissanzeige für so einen Tramm ist immer noch,, sensiebel ".


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch immer.
> 
> Posen kann man nie genug haben auch wenn 95% meist nur rumliegen.



Ich habe mir damals mit der gräßlichen Bolo zwei Cralusso Posen gekauft für ~10 Tacken das Stück. Die beiden haben noch nie Wasser gesehen und schüchtern mich durch ihre technologische Erhabenheit dermaßen ein, dass das auch so bleiben wird


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann möchte ich euch meine Allround-Pose vorstellen, vor 2 Jahren für 5 Euro erstanden, Stahlplatten unten an der Pose anschraubbar, zur Gewichtsreduzierung einfach welche entfernen, die lange Spitze neben den Posen ist die Originale. Es passen aber auch andere Pose in den Grundkörper, z.B. die Spitze eines alten Puddle Chuckers oder die lange durchsichtige Pose von Balzer. Das Problem ist nur, das Teil fliegt weiter als ich schauen kann, deshalb die Balzer-Spitze, die sehe ich auf Entfernung besser. Mit der feinen Original-Spitze sind auch ganz feine Bisse schön sichtbar.  Das Wurfgewicht der Pose ist mit 20 gramm angegeben, je mehr Platten man unten dranschraubt desto weniger Blei braucht man. Meistens brauche ich sie als einfache Pose, als Waggler geht sie aber auch.






Auf dem letzten Bild die süße kleine ist ein Fund, der an der Maver hing. Einfach nur klein und knuffellich. Die wird demnächst an der Bolo ausprobiert.

Gegen @jason 1 Posen kommt sowas aber nicht an.


----------



## geomas

Bei einigen Posenmodellen frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie ich sie ausbleien oder ganz generell nutzen soll.
Die Bodied Waggler mit Kork-Körper von Askari zum Beispiel mit ihrem langen bunten „Stiel” würde ich normalerweise ausbleien, so daß nur 1-3cm der Spitze zu sehen sind. Dann gibts unter der Wasseroberfläche was aufs Auge für die Fische.

Oder so Fließwasser-Posen von Exner. Vermutlich sollen die wie ein „Bobber” gefischt werden: der Fisch soll sich schon etwas anstrengen, wenn er unbedingt den Köder haben möchte.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich bedenke, meinen ersten Karpfen habe ich mit einem Hechtproppen und einer 10mm Mutter als Gewicht gefangen, heute würde man die Herren mit der weißen Jacke holen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Und hier noch etwas für die Spezialisten:  https://www.angel-domaene.de/rive-waggler-w036-3-10g-3-10g-aus-pfauenfedern--34865.html


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, meinen ersten Karpfen habe ich mit einem Hechtproppen und einer 10mm Mutter als Gewicht gefangen, heute würde man die Herren mit der weißen Jacke holen.




So ähnlich haben wir wohl alle angefangen (von den Stammtisch-Youngsters hier mal abgesehen). 
Weinkorken und irgendein Federkiel von nem toten Piepmatz und ab gings...

Die Knirpse heute starten ja direkt mit ner Baitcaster-Rolle und Funkbißanzeiger.


----------



## feederbrassen

Drennan Chrystal,18g vorgebleit mit 9g.
Der Rest kommt in Form eines Tropfenblei 5g, das frei auf der Schnur läuft und ein paar Bleischroten als Kette auf die Hauptschnur..
Mit der kleinsten Spitze hat er eine Länge von 33cm. 
Er lässt sich aber in insgesamt drei Teile zerlegen damit man ihn überhaupt transportieren kann. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sorry für die Bildqualität


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mir damals mit der gräßlichen Bolo zwei Cralusso Posen gekauft für ~10 Tacken das Stück. Die beiden haben noch nie Wasser gesehen und schüchtern mich durch ihre technologische Erhabenheit dermaßen ein, dass das auch so bleiben wird



Danke für die Buchempfehlung! 
Das Handling der Pose liest sich eigentlich nicht so kompliziert. In der Theorie wohlgemerkt. Wechselantennen zwecks Sichbarkeit und ein Metallstab der je nach Fließrichtung gesteckt wird. Finde sie interessant.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und hier noch etwas für die Spezialisten:  https://www.angel-domaene.de/rive-waggler-w036-3-10g-3-10g-aus-pfauenfedern--34865.html


Pfauenfedern und Balsholz. 
Das sind für mich *die Materialien * für richtig gut laufende Posen. 
Posen von Stachelschwein stacheln sind auch richtig gut. 
Tragen aber leider sehr wenig.


----------



## Racklinger

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sagt mal, werte Herren, habe ich im Bezug auf's Posenfischen was falsch verstanden? Ich dachte immer es ginge um so leicht wie möglich. Jetzt lese ich Artikel, wo man 4 Gramm Waggler als zu sensibel für Nasen erachtete und umbaute. Oder von Distanzposen um die 20(oder gar 50) Gramm für's Fischen auf Distanz auf Friedfische. Mit Matchruten, wohl gemerkt. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.


Wenn man mit den Distanz-Kloppern auf die Jagd geht, fischt man zu 95% auf Grund und mit Heberbissen. Da ist es praktisch wurscht wie schwer der Waggler ist, der Fisch hebt ja nur dass Bissanzeigerschrot an. Und so eine in die Höhe schießende Pose sieht man dann auch auf Entfernung gut. 
Der Waggler mit dem ich am meisten angle zurzeit ist ein Preston 2+6 g mit Insert-Spitze. Die Spitze ist auch so dick dass ich Sie noch auf 25 m gut erkenne, weiter raus angle ich nicht mit Pose (ist mir zu anstrengend/stressig). Ausserdem komme ich mit meiner Billig-Futterschleuder nicht weiter raus 
Meine Posensammlung ist zum Glück noch überschaubar, sind ca. 15 Stück, die Hälfte davon noch nicht gefischt aber mal gekauft weil in einer ganz speziellen Situation könnte die der Bringer sein


----------



## Tobias85

Racklinger schrieb:


> Die Spitze ist auch so dick dass ich Sie noch auf 25 m gut erkenne, weiter raus angle ich nicht mit Pose (ist mir zu anstrengend/stressig). Ausserdem komme ich mit meiner Billig-Futterschleuder nicht weiter raus



Ich find das Distanzwagglern generell ganz interessant, aber wie man ohne professionelle Futterschleuder (so eine mit einstellbaren Seilzügen) auf große Entfernungen richtig gezielt füttern soll, das ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch generell nur schlecht im Werfen/Zielen.


Ich hab jetzt endlich ein definitives Karauschengewässer in Erfahrung gebracht, in dem ich sogar angeln darf. Ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird ist fraglich, aber nächstes Jahr gehts dann spätestens auf die erste Karausche meiner Laufbahn.


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich find das Distanzwagglern generell ganz interessant, aber wie man ohne professionelle Futterschleuder (so eine mit einstellbaren Seilzügen) auf große Entfernungen richtig gezielt füttern soll, das ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch generell nur schlecht im Werfen/Zielen.
> 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt endlich ein definitives Karauschengewässer in Erfahrung gebracht, in dem ich sogar angeln darf. Ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird ist fraglich, aber nächstes Jahr gehts dann spätestens auf die erste Karausche meiner Laufbahn.


Würde sagen das kommt drauf an was du als große Entfernung definierst beim Posenangeln. Bei den einstellbaren Seilzügen ist der Vorteil dass du immer die gleiche Kraft zum Spannen hernimmst. Die Entfernung wird durch die Länge des Seilzuges eingestellt. Mit meiner festen Schleuder brauch ich immer ein paar Probeschüsse um das Gefühl für den richtigen Kraftaufwand zu finden


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab jetzt endlich ein definitives Karauschengewässer in Erfahrung gebracht, in dem ich sogar angeln darf. Ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird ist fraglich, aber nächstes Jahr gehts dann spätestens auf die erste Karausche meiner Laufbahn.




Na da wünsche ich schon jetzt viel Erfolg! 
Bist Du auch sicher, daß es tatsächlich Karauschen sind? Nach etlichen Überraschungen bin ich (bei heimischen Gewässern) mittlerweile skeptisch geworden.
In dem kürzlich abgebildeten kleinen Teich in meiner alten Heimat sind laut Verein auch „Karauschen” drin.


----------



## geomas

Hab übrigens noch immer Stipp-Posen zu verschenken:





je 8 Stück pro Größe (angegeben mit 0,60g, 1g und 1,25g)
Spitzen anteilig etwa 2/3 orange, 1/3 in gelb - mit Carbonkiel und einfacher Drahtöse oben
Hab noch ein paar in Reserve und brauche diese hier einfach nicht.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gegen @jason 1 Posen kommt sowas aber nicht an.


Ach Leute, ihr beschämt mich. Ihr habt wieder das Thema Posen am laufen. Ist immer interessant was ich darüber lese.
Wenn ich sehe wie viele Posen so mancher hortet. @geomas Deine Sammlung ist ja der Burner. Die Korkposen rechts in deiner Kiste sehen schön aus. So in der Art werde ich auch noch welche bauen. 
Heute Abend nach der Arbeit  mache ich aber nicht mehr an meinen Posen weiter. Bin kaputt wie Hund. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@geomas Was hältst du von den schwarzen O-Ringen zum befestigen der Schnur am den Posen? Ist mir gerade so eingefallen. Die gibt es ab 3mm aufwärts. Hat die schon mal jemand verwendet? Da werde ich mal welche ordern und teste das mal.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> @geomas Was hältst du von den schwarzen O-Ringen zum befestigen der Schnur am den Posen? Ist mir gerade so eingefallen. Die gibt es ab 3mm aufwärts. Hat die schon mal jemand verwendet? Da werde ich mal welche ordern und teste das mal.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Da bin ich leider nicht bewandert.
In den „normalen Größen” benutze ich „Float-Caps” von Drennan oder Middy, für die dünnen Kiele der Stipp- und Fließwasserposen Silikon-Schläuche von Stonfo oder Exner.
Testweise funktionierte auch Ventilgummi, aber das ist nicht so dehnbar wie ich es mir wünschen würde.

PS: die Korkposen gab/gibt es preisgesenkt bei Askari. Die Verarbeitung ist dem Preis entsprechend, aber ich mag sie trotzdem.
Etliche der Posen in meinem Bestand hätte ich im Laden nicht gekauft; beim Online-Shopping fehlt mir da manchmal die Vorsicht.


----------



## Jason

O-Ringe sind Dichtringe. Haben eigentlich mit der Angelei nichts zu tun. Sie sehen aber etwas dezenter aus. Müssen aber auch ihren nutzen bringen. Das ist mir mal so in den Sinn gekommen. Ich werde das mal ausprobieren und darüber berichten.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Hab übrigens noch immer Stipp-Posen zu verschenken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> je 8 Stück pro Größe (angegeben mit 0,60g, 1g und 1,25g)
> Spitzen anteilig etwa 2/3 orange, 1/3 in gelb - mit Carbonkiel und einfacher Drahtöse oben
> Hab noch ein paar in Reserve und brauche diese hier einfach nicht.



Ich war am We erst beim Gerlinger und hab in der Schnäppchenbox je 2 Pck mit 10 Stück Stippposen von DAM mitgenommen. Preis einer Packung war 2,45€ sprich 25 Cent pro Pose. Jetzt ärgere ich mich das ich nicht 4 Packungen mitgenommen hab


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe letztens mal meine Posenkiste ausgemistet. Die Kids aus unserer Jugendgruppe haben sich über die"kleine" Spende sehr gefreut 
Und ich habe immer noch mehr als genug Posen


----------



## Minimax

Moin Jungs, 
Posendiskussionen find ich immer sehr interessant, danke dafür. Ich finde es aber etwas bedenklich, auch als Signal an Posennovizen, ist das hier teilweise der Eindruck erweckt wird, das man jemals _genug _oder gar _zu viele _Posen besitzen kann. Ist das nicjt fast ein bisschen un-ükelig?


----------



## rutilus69

@Minimax da muss ich Dir vollkommen Recht geben. Ein "zu viel" an Posen kann es eigentlich nicht geben, nur verschieben sich von Zeit zu Zeit die Präferenzen


----------



## Tobias85

Racklinger schrieb:


> Würde sagen das kommt drauf an was du als große Entfernung definierst beim Posenangeln. Bei den einstellbaren Seilzügen ist der Vorteil dass du immer die gleiche Kraft zum Spannen hernimmst. Die Entfernung wird durch die Länge des Seilzuges eingestellt. Mit meiner festen Schleuder brauch ich immer ein paar Probeschüsse um das Gefühl für den richtigen Kraftaufwand zu finden



Naja auf 25m noch den Futterplatz zu treffen ohne Seilzug-Schleuder finde ich schon ziemlich sportlich, aber wie gesagt, vielleicht ist das auch alles nur Training. 




geomas schrieb:


> Na da wünsche ich schon jetzt viel Erfolg!
> Bist Du auch sicher, daß es tatsächlich Karauschen sind? Nach etlichen Überraschungen bin ich (bei heimischen Gewässern) mittlerweile skeptisch geworden.
> In dem kürzlich abgebildeten kleinen Teich in meiner alten Heimat sind laut Verein auch „Karauschen” drin.



Also die Teiche liegen am Steinhuder Meer, sind aber klar abgetrennt und werden auch nie überflutet. Im Steinhuder Meer selbst fand man wohl fast nurnoch Giebel, aber auch ein paar einzelne reinrassige Karauschen. Dadurch, dass die Teiche schon älter und abgetrennt sind, hoffe ich darauf, dass die Bestände darin nicht verunreinigt wurden, aber ganz sicher weiß ich es natürlich erst, wenn ich es ausprobiert habe. Aber zumindest ist es erstmal ein kleiner Silberstreif (bzw. in dem Fall Bronzestreif) am Horizont.


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Hab übrigens noch immer Stipp-Posen zu verschenken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> je 8 Stück pro Größe (angegeben mit 0,60g, 1g und 1,25g)
> Spitzen anteilig etwa 2/3 orange, 1/3 in gelb - mit Carbonkiel und einfacher Drahtöse oben
> Hab noch ein paar in Reserve und brauche diese hier einfach nicht.


Ich tausche Stippposen gegen Chilisoßen 
Groetjes
David


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Hab übrigens noch immer Stipp-Posen zu verschenken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> je 8 Stück pro Größe (angegeben mit 0,60g, 1g und 1,25g)
> Spitzen anteilig etwa 2/3 orange, 1/3 in gelb - mit Carbonkiel und einfacher Drahtöse oben
> Hab noch ein paar in Reserve und brauche diese hier einfach nicht.



Warte doch bis zum Boardy Wichteln damit....


----------



## phirania

Hab da auch noch eine Pose zum stippen zu verschenken


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch eine Pose zum stippen zu verschenken
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332721



Haha, danke, aber ich brauche keine _*Schwimmhilfe*_...


----------



## phirania

Zum Wallerstippen...


----------



## zokker

jason 1 schrieb:


> @geomas Was hältst du von den schwarzen O-Ringen zum befestigen der Schnur am den Posen? Ist mir gerade so eingefallen. Die gibt es ab 3mm aufwärts. Hat die schon mal jemand verwendet? Da werde ich mal welche ordern und teste das mal.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die sind aber nicht UV beständig. Ich benutze sie (aber ein paar Nr. größer) um mini Bissanzeiger an der Rute zu befestigen. So 2 mal im Jahr muß man sie wechseln, sind dann sehr spröde.


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja auf 25m noch den Futterplatz zu treffen ohne Seilzug-Schleuder finde ich schon ziemlich sportlich, aber wie gesagt, vielleicht ist das auch alles nur Training.
> 
> @Tobias85 : Die Jungs mit den Schleudern haben mehrere, jeweils für eine bestimmte Distanz. Z.B. 20m, 30m, 40m oder auch 50 oder 60m. Die Schleudern werden über die Gummies eingestellt und man zieht dann immer die gleiche Länge um zu treffen. Bei den einstellbaren wird das halt über das innenliegende Band gemacht und läßt sich auch mal schnell ändern. Wichtig ist nur, immer die gleiche Größe vom Futterball zu treffen. Entweder man benutzt die drei Finger Methode oder so einen neumodischen Ball Maker. Am Anfang haben wir ein Dreibein mit aufgesetzter Schleuder benutzt und am dritten Bein eine Markierung angebracht bis wohin der Gummi zu ziehen ist. Die Treffergenauigkeit war schon sehr gut. Damit sind auch 60m keine Kunst. Für loose feed wie Maden oder Mais im Nahbereich werden dann auch kleinere Schleudern verwendet. Also könnt Ihr euch zu Weihnachten ja schon mal so eine Futterschleuder-Tasche wünschen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

@zokker Danke für den Hinweis. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn man z.B. die Drennan -Futterschleudern nimmt, man bekommt unterschiedliche Ersatzgummis für unterschiedliche Weiten. Dann ist auch noch die Körbchengröße entscheiden, mit einem kleinen Madenkörbchen schieße ich deutlich weiter als mit einem großen Pelletkorb. Wenn ich z.B. Maden auf 20 mtr Entfernung verschießen will, muß ich mit einem Teppich von ca. 4 Quadratmetern rechnen, viel weiter fliegen meine Maden aber auch nicht. Und bei reichlich Wind ist die Streuwirkung noch größer. Boilies oder 20er Pellets liegen bei ca. 10 m2 Fläche bei 50 mtr. Entfernung, die Streuwirkung ist einfach gegeben. Und je weniger ich mit einem Mal verschieße, desto genau wird die Trefferlage.


----------



## zokker

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B. die Drennan -Futterschleudern nimmt, man bekommt unterschiedliche Ersatzgummis für unterschiedliche Weiten. Dann ist auch noch die Körbchengröße entscheiden, mit einem kleinen Madenkörbchen schieße ich deutlich weiter als mit einem großen Pelletkorb. Wenn ich z.B. Maden auf 20 mtr Entfernung verschießen will, muß ich mit einem Teppich von ca. 4 Quadratmetern rechnen, viel weiter fliegen meine Maden aber auch nicht. Und bei reichlich Wind ist die Streuwirkung noch größer. Boilies oder 20er Pellets liegen bei ca. 10 m2 Fläche bei 50 mtr. Entfernung, die Streuwirkung ist einfach gegeben. Und je weniger ich mit einem Mal verschieße, desto genau wird die Trefferlage.




Man man ... geh bloss zum Urologen


----------



## Hecht100+

@zokker  Wenn ich 6 Stück 20er Boilies mit der Schleuder 50 mtr. weit schieße kommt bei mir immer ein Streufeld von ca. 3 x 3 mtr raus, in dem die Boilies einschlagen. Und wenn ich eine Ladung Maden auf 20 mtr. rausschieße, würde ich sagen, sind 2 x 2 mtr nicht übertrieben, vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Alter, da zittert vielleicht das Händchen.


----------



## zokker

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @zokker  Wenn ich 6 Stück 20er Boilies mit der Schleuder 50 mtr. weit schieße kommt bei mir immer ein Streufeld von ca. 3 x 3 mtr raus, in dem die Boilies einschlagen. Und wenn ich eine Ladung Maden auf 20 mtr. rausschieße, würde ich sagen, sind 2 x 2 mtr nicht übertrieben, vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Alter, da zittert vielleicht das Händchen.


Achso
Ne mein Handy brummt immer wenn irgendwas wie z.B. Körbchengrösse und Schleudern gepostet wird. Keine Ahnung was das ist.  ... Ist ein Huawei und Google ist auch drauf.

Ich werde mich mal wieder zurückhalten, ist ja doch nur OT.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Gentlemen,
Futterschleuder ist überhaupt ein gutes Stichwort.
Ich bin mit den 2,99-Futterschleudern eigentlich
zufrieden, wenn da nicht dieses unterträgliche
Verdrehen der Bänder nach jedem Schuss wäre: 
Enttüddle ich sie nicht sorgfältig jedesmal,
sprühen beim zweiten Schuss die Maden in alle
Richtungen- vielleicht kennt ihr das Problem.

Ansonsten habe ich nur geringe Ansprüche und
suche ein Futaschleuda die:

-geringe Mengen (vgl. Fassung Billigschleudern)
kleines und weiches Loosefeed, v.A. Maden, Dosenmais, Hanf,
kleine Tulipwürfel evtl. kleine Pellets transportiert- Futterbälle
braucht sie nicht zu fassen.

-Reichweite kann gering sein, dafür sollte aber
der Streukreis klein bleiben. 20-25 überschreite
ich in meiner Praxis nie, meist wesentlich näher.

-nicht vertüddelt, so dass ich mehrere Ladungen 
in rascher Folge verschiessen kann, ganz wichtig.

-möglichst kompakt und flach verstaubar ist, und natürlich
nicht gänzlich abscheulich/bedrohlich aussieht.

Also eigentlich ne Billo-Flitsche aber ohne diesen
Tüddel-Streu-Effekt. Seht ihr da ne Möglichkeit, 
bzw. klingelt da ein bestimmtes Modell?
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie sind die Gummis bei deiner am Katschi befestigt, Mini(Foto?)?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie sind die Gummis bei deiner am Katschi befestigt, Mini(Foto?)?



Ist das so erkennbar? Vielleicht reicht's ja die enden in der Buchse so zu befestigen das sie sich nicht mehr verdrehen  können?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für kleinere Mengen sicher auch ne Überlegung wert:
https://www.carp-point.de/Spro-Mr-Maggot-Throwing-Stick


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das so erkennbar? Vielleicht reicht's ja die enden in der Buchse so zu befestigen das sie sich nicht mehr verdrehen  können?




Edit: Jetzt verstehe ich erst so richtig was du meinst. Die Gummis drehen sich in der Halterung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das so erkennbar? Vielleicht reicht's ja die enden in der Buchse so zu befestigen das sie sich nicht mehr verdrehen  können?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332727




Ja so einen meine ich.
Bei meinem haben die sich nicht verdreht in der Halterung(warum auch immer?).
Wenn du die befestigt kriegst ist alles super.
Vielleicht irgendwas mit reinklemmen damit sich die Gummis nicht mehr drehen können?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt verstehe ich erst so richtig was du meinst. Die Gummis drehen sich in der Halterung.



Da bin ich mir eben nicht sicher- bei früheren Schleudern trat das Problem nicht auf- Dann holte ich ne neue, da wars da. Ausgemustert,
andere Billoschleuder- genauso. Ich hab natürlich nie auf die details geachtet, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern,
das der quadratische Querschnitt bein meinen frühreren Schleidern bis in die "Fassung" reichte -hier wird er ja rund. 
Ob ein Dröpsche Heisskleber zwischen vorderseitigem Knopf und Rahmen die lösung ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> das der quadratische Querschnitt bein meinen frühreren Schleidern bis in die "Fassung" reichte -hier wird er ja rund.




Ja genau.
Ich dachte der bleibt bei deiner Schleuder eckig.
So war es bei meiner damals.

Das ist natürlich blöd. Da sieht man ja nicht ob es verdreht oder nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Vielleicht hilft das Fixieren ja schon -denn wie gesagt, die einfachen kleinen 
Schleudern sind mir aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr angenehm. Vielen Dank
schon einmal. Ich probiers mal aus, wenns nichts wird oder die Schleuder zu 
Staub zerfällt ist nichts verloren.

Wenn aber jemand weitere Ideen oder Produkte weiss, gerne her damit,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei der Drennan-Schleuder legts du den Griff einmal waagrecht, dann enttüddeln sich die Gummis. Und man kann verschiedene Gummis nachkaufen, so nach mehreren Jahren werden die Spröde. Preislich meine ich bei 12 Euros. Ansonsten sitzen die Gummis auf einem Stift, der beweglich in der Zwille gelagert ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Gentlemen,
> Futterschleuder ist überhaupt ein gutes Stichwort.
> Ich bin mit den 2,99-Futterschleudern eigentlich
> zufrieden, wenn da nicht dieses unterträgliche
> Verdrehen der Bänder nach jedem Schuss wäre:
> Enttüddle ich sie nicht sorgfältig jedesmal,
> sprühen beim zweiten Schuss die Maden in alle
> Richtungen- vielleicht kennt ihr das Problem.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich nur geringe Ansprüche und
> suche ein Futaschleuda die:
> 
> -geringe Mengen (vgl. Fassung Billigschleudern)
> kleines und weiches Loosefeed, v.A. Maden, Dosenmais, Hanf,
> kleine Tulipwürfel evtl. kleine Pellets transportiert- Futterbälle
> braucht sie nicht zu fassen.
> 
> -Reichweite kann gering sein, dafür sollte aber
> der Streukreis klein bleiben. 20-25 überschreite
> ich in meiner Praxis nie, meist wesentlich näher.
> 
> -nicht vertüddelt, so dass ich mehrere Ladungen
> in rascher Folge verschiessen kann, ganz wichtig.
> 
> -möglichst kompakt und flach verstaubar ist, und natürlich
> nicht gänzlich abscheulich/bedrohlich aussieht.
> 
> Also eigentlich ne Billo-Flitsche aber ohne diesen
> Tüddel-Streu-Effekt. Seht ihr da ne Möglichkeit,
> bzw. klingelt da ein bestimmtes Modell?
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Ich habe eine wie deine genutzt bis mir das reissende Gummiband die Brille von der Nase geschlagen hat, seitdem nutze ich dieses Modell https://www.tackle-deals.eu/BALZER-Futterschleuder-170cm welches sonst für um die 6 € verkloppt wird.
Nutze meine Schleuder selten, meist spielt sich bei mir alles in Wurfreichweite ab. Schade dass das Madenrohr dass pröffpröff verlinkt hat aus dem Programm genommen wurde, ich fänd es interessant


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> suche ein *Futaschleuda* die:


Nebenbei: bin ich der einzige, der irritiert ist, dass ausgerechnet hier @zokker s Alarm nicht losgeht?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nebenbei: bin ich der einzige, der irritiert ist, dass ausgerechnet hier @zokker s Alarm nicht losgeht?



Futaschleuda im Sinne von Futaeima. Dakkadakka, etc.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Futaschleuda im Sinne von Futaeima. Dakkadakka, etc.


Also eher nicht Futanari?


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf nach einer kurzen, aber umso bestürzenderer Recherche zu dem von Dir genannten Begriff (den ich empfehle rasch zu löschen) bin
ich in Versuchung Dir das "Sie" anzubieten. Schockierend, Sir.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf nach einer kurzen, aber umso bestürzenderer Recherche zu dem von Dir genannten Begriff (den ich empfehle rasch zu löschen) bin
> ich in Versuchung Dir das "Sie" anzubieten. Schockierend, Sir.


Für einen Slaaneshiten erstaunlich Prüde, Herr Kollege! Und ich erinnere daran, *wer* hier das Tor zu 1D4chan geöffnet hat...


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich erinnere daran, wer *hier* das Tor (..) geöffnet hat...



So wie ich sehe, hat das HIER aus gutem Grund noch niemand getan, also bis grade eben.


----------



## rustaweli

Super Thema mit den Schleudern. Läuft bei mir automatisch zum Thema Posen, da es bei mir wohl auch oft um die Distanz gehen wird. Habe derzeit die Vario sowie die Drennan Caty auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also eher nicht Futanari?


Ihr kennt Sachen ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ihr kennt Sachen ...


Wenn man sich mit Anime und Manga beschäftigt (mit 16-19 der heisse scheiss) kommt man spätestens unter Verwendung des Internets zu... abseitigeren Themen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

War mir bislang nicht geläufig, das Thema. Bin beruflich übrigens auch gerade auf so einer Art Erotikmesse! Die heißt Agritechnika und es wird viel heißes Blech gezeigt ....


----------



## Tikey0815

Meine Schleudert mit 4000 Umdrehungen


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, ihr ABBAs wisst zu leben!


Hier noch Mals unsere ABBA Behausung,und Minimax wir hatten kein Sofa am start.


----------



## geomas

Mit verdrehten Gummis am Katschi hab ich auch öfters Probleme. 
Dachte, es wäre ein Bedienfehler (Stichwort „Dümmster Anzunehmender User”), aber da ich ja offenbar nicht alleine mit dem Problem bin, kann diese bedrückende Vermutung gestrichen werden. Danke, @Minimax!

Tja, nach einem frustrierenden Arbeitsnachmittag heute hab ich morgen Luft, bin leider komplett überfordert mit den zahlreichen Möglichkeiten, die sich mir anglerisch bieten.
Vielleicht fahr ich einfach Richtung Westen, mit der neuen kurzen Darent Valley Specialist Quiver und irgendeiner Posenrute und dem Rest an Ködern aus dem Kühlschrank.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> bin leider komplett überfordert mit den zahlreichen Möglichkeiten, die sich mir anglerisch bieten.


Zahlreiche Möglichkeiten? Da kannst du dich echt glücklich schätzen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schönen Angelteich oder ähnlichem in der Nähe, wo ich mal angreifen kann. Habe mit einem Bekannten darüber gesprochen, z.B. über einen sehr kleinen Teich im Nachbarort. Den hat sich aber die NABU unter dem Nagel gerissen. " Angeln verboten!" 
Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir ein Jahresschein, zwei Orte weiter, an der Diemel holen. Die Diemel hat mehr Fischarten zu bieten als unsere Warme. Mit dem Jahresschein verpflichte ich mich zum angeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ ja, Jason, da dürfen wir im Nordosten uns wirklich sehr glücklich schätzen.
Mit der Mitgliedschaft im Landesverband kann man praktisch alle Gewässer* im LAV-Pool beangeln.
Hier meine Auswahl, Umkreis 25km: http://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/waters/search/adress:rostock/distance:25


*) Ausnahmen sind einige ausgewiesene Salmonidengewässer.


Hoffentlich findest Du im kommenden Jahr Zeit und Muße für sehr schöne Stunden an der Diemel!


----------



## Jason

Ich glaube, ich breche die Zelte hier unten ab und komme zu dir hoch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich breche die Zelte hier unten ab und komme zu dir hoch.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich gebe gerne den Guide. Und unser Professor weiter im Osten würde mit Sicherheit ebenfalls „Starthilfe geben”.
Weiter im Süden wäre zokker sicher ansprechbar.


Nachtrag - ernsthaft: viele ehemalige Rostocker, die es vor oder während der Wende in den Westen verschlagen hat, kommen jetzt zurück. Und sind Abnehmer für die (relativ) teuren neuen Wohnungen, die hier überall am Wasser gebaut werden. 
Ist schon schön hier oben, also ich möchte nie von hier weg.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ist schon schön hier oben, also ich möchte nie von hier weg.


Das glaube ich dir. Einen alten Baum verpflanzt man auch nicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

So, falls ich morgen nicht als Gemüse aus der Koje falle, fahre ich zum „Teich meiner Kindheit” in die Kleinstadt w-lich von Rostock.
Als Alternativgewässer gäbe es einen ruhiger gelegenen Teich auf dem Weg und einen noch ruhiger gelegenen (Entwässerungs-) Graben ebenfalls auf dem Weg.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe auch lange drüben im Osten gewohnt, genauer in der Prignitz ,das ist der nordwestlichste Teil von Brandenburg, direkt angrenzend zu Meckpom ....hatte da auch ne Jahreskarte vom DAV .War einfach genial, für 10 Euro zusätzlich jeweils hatte ich auch Mecklenburg Vorpommern und Sachsen Anhalt sowie Gewässer in Polen mit dabei! 
Das hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht, zumal von der Elbe über die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte wirklich alles dabei war ,das lässt sich nicht mehr toppen.
Muss aber sagen, mein jetziger Verein in Braunschweig ist auch sehr gut bestückt mit Gewässer, 31 an der Zahl sind es immerhin auch. 
Trotzdem, der DAV war und bleibt immer eine Länge voraus. 


LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ja, Jason, da dürfen wir im Nordosten uns wirklich sehr glücklich schätzen.
> Mit der Mitgliedschaft im Landesverband kann man praktisch alle Gewässer* im LAV-Pool beangeln.
> Hier meine Auswahl, Umkreis 25km: http://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/waters/search/adress:rostock/distance:25
> 
> 
> *) Ausnahmen sind einige ausgewiesene Salmonidengewässer.
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich findest Du im kommenden Jahr Zeit und Muße für sehr schöne Stunden an der Diemel!



Soetwas darfst Du mir doch nicht zeigen...
Ohnehin habe ich doch schon genug mit der Zerrissenheit zwischen angeln im Nordosten und angeln in Frankreich zu kämpfen..
Wäre ich nicht so gerne im Südwesten, würde ich an der Ostsee wohnen.
Einfach nur paradiesisch verglichen mit den Möglichkeiten in NRW.
Viel Spaß bei deinem Kindheits Revival - ab und an mal in die Vergangenheit einzutauchen scheint mir ganz vernünftig.
Das erdet einen wieder und erinnert an Herkunft und Wurzeln..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Posendiskussionen find ich immer sehr interessant, danke dafür. Ich finde es aber etwas bedenklich, auch als Signal an Posennovizen, ist das hier teilweise der Eindruck erweckt wird, das man jemals _genug _oder gar _zu viele _Posen besitzen kann. Ist das nicjt fast ein bisschen un-ükelig?



Dieser Eindruck täuscht, zumal doch ein Posenbastler sicherlich schon mehr wie 40-50 Posen besitzt......mich mal ausgenommen, ich dürft sie wohl nichtmal mehr zählen so viel sind das.

Ich denke mal eher das es so wie bei den Gummifisch bzw Wobblern ist man sieht immer wider was anderes was man probieren will und dann evtl auch besser "sein sollte" wie die alten Sachen. Erfreuen wir uns doch wider an den unterschiedlichen Modellen und den Freuden was "wir" mit den Posen/Schwimmern haben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Posen und Kunstköder sind das Salz in der Tacklesuppe.. .


----------



## rustaweli

Bin ähnlich zerissen wie Geomas, nur handelt es sich bei mir um Zielfisch und Methode. Meine mögliche Gewässerauswahl beschränkt sich bescheiden auf meinen Flußabschnitt. Zur Wahl stehen für ein kurzes Fenster am Sa Döbel oder Rotaugen. Sind Rotaugen eigentlich standorttreu? Könnte ich es jetzt auch da probieren, wo ich auch bei wärmeren Wasser fing? Nur weiter raus? Oder sie doch lieber trottend suchen? Und meine Dickköpfe erst. Lohnt sich das Trotten noch, oder sind sie schon faul und mögen es eher stationär? Die momentane Wassertemperatur liegt zwischen 7,7 - 8,3 Grad. Tendenz abnehmend. Läuft jetzt noch Mais auf die sturrköpfigen Aitel? Würde gern "sauber" an einer Durchlaufmontage fischen, sprich Haken an die Hauptschnur. Keine Lust auf Tulip aufziehen oder so. Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher - danke für den erneuten Hinweis auf das Askari-Angebot!
> 
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: hab eben die 6m-Variante in der günstigen „Medium”-Ausführung bestellt. Ringe und Rollenhalter werde ich wohl nicht miontieren, das Teil soll als „Whip” gefischt werden.
> Ein paar der länglichen und günstigen Kleinteile-Boxen kamen auch mit in den Warenkorb.



Dein neuer Stock dürfte dann wohl heute bei dir eintrudeln - hoffentlich gefällt er dir.. .
Gestern Abend habe ich die zum Köfistippen benutzt und bin (trotz erfrorener Finger..) ganz angetan.
Meine soll eigentlich auch einfach nur ne Stippe sein, aber für das Geld habe ich mir ne Zweite bestellt und nen Satz Sea Guide Matchrutenringe, einen Fuji Klapprollenhalter und Garn.
Womit wir auch bei meiner Frage an die Spezialisten wären: Hat mal jemand versucht die Ringe zu tapen statt zu binden?
Das käme meiner Bequemlichkeit sehr entgegen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Jetzt habe ich das nächste Problem - wie kann ich den Spline oder Overlap ermitteln?
Bei meinen Bogenpfeilen mache ich das, man siehts ab der 8en Minute, so:




Leider habe ich keine Kugellager mit 25mm innendurchmesser.. .
Kennt ihr noch andere, vielleicht einfachere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Womit wir auch bei meiner Frage an die Spezialisten wären: Hat mal jemand versucht die Ringe zu tapen statt zu binden?
> Das käme meiner Bequemlichkeit sehr entgegen...



Nur um die Rutenaktion zu testen(Biegekurve, paar Würfe) aber länger halt sowas leider nicht.
Die Ringe lockern sich sehr schnell - egal ab Ducktape, Tesa oder sonstwas.


----------



## Minimax

Meister Weckesser weiss Rat:


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das nächste Problem - wie kann ich den Spline oder Overlap ermitteln?
> Bei meinen Bogenpfeilen mache ich das, man siehts ab der 8en Minute, so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider habe ich keine Kugellager mit 25mm innendurchmesser.. .
> Kennt ihr noch andere, vielleicht einfachere Möglichkeiten?




Jo einfach biegen und dabei drehen bis der "Blank einrastet".

Gibt bestimmt auch Videos dazu bei youtube unter "rodbuilding....overlap".....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und dann überlegen ob du auf der weichen oder harten Seite aufbauen willst.

Baust du auf der weichen Seite die Ringe auf, lädt die Rute sich mehr auf und hat im Drill mehr Power oder eben andersrum.

Bei ner Telerute natürlich für jedes Teil einzeln!

Obwohl ich denke dass es für die unteren/dickeren Teile schwierig wird bzw. auch nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Womit wir auch bei meiner Frage an die Spezialisten wären: Hat mal jemand versucht die Ringe zu tapen statt zu binden?



Wie @Professor Tinca  schon schrieb, zum probieren oder als schnelle Reparatur im Urlaub geht Panzertape in dünne Streifen längs geschnitten. Wenn du dann noch etwas Schrumpfschlauch über das Klebeband gibt's, hält es auch 14 Tage. Aber es ist nur ein Behelf. Ansonsten hilft bei Notreparatur auch eine Tube Sekundenkleber, etwas auf den Rest der Bindungen geben und der Tag ist gerettet, aber nur auf das Bindegarn, nicht den Blank total zu kleben. Obwohl manche Notreparatur so gut werden, das man sie einfach so läßt bis sie sich wieder löst. Meine Norwegenpilke z.B. war nach der Reparatur schon 3 mal wieder in Norwegen und es hält immer noch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke Männers - wie immer sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Mikesch

Leise rieselt der Schnee ...


----------



## Hecht100+

mikesch schrieb:


> Leise rieselt der Schnee ...



Behaltet ihn bei euch,  hier oben im Norden können wir noch gerne auf ihn verzichten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dann überlegen ob du auf der weichen oder harten Seite aufbauen willst.
> 
> Baust du auf der weichen Seite die Ringe auf, lädt die Rute sich mehr auf und hat im Drill mehr Power oder eben andersrum.
> 
> Bei ner Telerute natürlich für jedes Teil einzeln!
> 
> Obwohl ich denke dass es für die unteren/dickeren Teile schwierig wird bzw. auch nicht nötig ist.



Sollte es nicht andersrum sein? Harte Seite gleich mehr Aufladung?
Die weiche Seite liegt doch unten, wenn ich die Rute in diejenige Position drehe, in welche sie am stärksten durchhängt?
Jetzt bin ich mal wieder verwirrt..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht andersrum sein? Harte Seite gleich mehr Aufladung?
> Die weiche Seite liegt doch unten, wenn ich die Rute in diejenige Position drehe, in welche sie am stärksten durchhängt?
> Jetzt bin ich mal wieder verwirrt..




Jupp.
Weiche Seite ist unten und wenn da auch die Ringe sind, lädt sich die Rute weiter auf(biegt sich weiter durch beim Wurf) - ist doch klar oder?
Dann ist die härtere Seite hinten und sorgt für mehr Drillpower.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich bin zwar absolut "kein " Experte was Rutenbau betrifft aber vom logischen her solltest du Recht haben! 
Ich denke aber mal ,dass das Wurfgewicht auch entscheidend ist?  Sozusagen ob die dickere stelle vom Rutenblank mit dem jeweiligen Gewicht in die Aktion gebracht werden kann. Ist jetzt aber rein eine Überlegung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Weiche Seite ist unten und wenn da auch die Ringe sind, lädt sich die Rute weiter auf(biegt sich weiter durch beim Wurf) - ist doch klar oder?
> Dann ist die härtere Seite hinten und sorgt für mehr Drillpower.




Andersrum hat die Rute dann entsprechend weniger Aufladung aber mehr Biegung im Drill.


----------



## Minimax

Wie ist das eigentlich bei unberingten Teleruten (Stippen): ist da der Springer an den Übergängen der Segmente markiert? Denn wenn nicht, hätte man ja kein Möglichkeit die segmente beim Aufbau auszurichten und würde jedes mal mit einer ganz zufälligen Springer-verteilung Angeln..


----------



## Hecht100+

Da du eine Stippe zu Auswerfen nicht aufladen Must sollte es m. M. n. egal sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei unberingten Teleruten (Stippen): ist da der Springer an den Übergängen der Segmente markiert? Denn wenn nicht, hätte man ja kein Möglichkeit die segmente beim Aufbau auszurichten und würde jedes mal mit einer ganz zufälligen Springer-verteilung Angeln..




Nö.
Das muss man schon selber machen wenn man es will. 

Dazu kann man die Teile ja nach hinten rausnehmen.

Da ist es aber weniger wichtig als bei anderen Ruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da du eine Stippe zu Auswerfen nicht aufladen Must sollte es m. M. n. egal sein.



Er will ja ne Bolo draus machen.

Ich denke aber auch(wie oben schon geschrieben, dass reicht die oberen drei Teile nach Springer auszurichten um bei Überkopfwürfen keine seitliche Auslenkung einzubauen, die die Wurfgenauigkeit stört.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn er eine Bolo bauen will, da hast du recht. Ich Habe es einmal mit einer Browning 7 m Stippe Versucht, ich konnte keinen unterschied feststellen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Meister Weckesser weiss Rat:



Das klappt mit den dicken Rohren einer Bolo leider nicht.. .
Da werde ich mir wohl oder übel noch 3 Kugellager kaufen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine Browning ist noch aus Glasfasern, ist der Effekt bei Glasfaser schwächer als bei Kohle fasern?


----------



## rustaweli

Werte Gentlemen der hohen Kunst des Nachstellens auf Döbel, hier nochmals zu einer vorhergehenden Frage von mir.
Ist jetzt noch die Zeit des Trottens, oder ist doch schon die Zeit des stationären Angeln angebrochen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Werte Gentlemen der hohen Kunst des Nachstellens auf Döbel, hier nochmals zu einer vorhergehenden Frage von mir.
> Ist jetzt noch die Zeit des Trottens, oder ist doch schon die Zeit des stationären Angeln angebrochen?




Um Fische zu finden ist trotten immer gut aber wenn man schon weiß wo sie sind, würde ich dort bleiben und stationär angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine Browning ist noch aus Glasfasern, ist der Effekt bei Glasfaser schwächer als bei Kohle fasern?



Muss ich mal bei ner DDR (Spinn-)Rute gucken.
Glas-Teleskopruten hab ich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Meinen größten Döbel habe ich Anfang Februar bei -2°C und Schneeregen trottend gefangen. Insofern behaupte ich: du musse make guck (Ailton)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meinen größten Döbel habe ich Anfang Februar bei -2°C



Ist ja bald soweit.
Vielleicht hat er dann wieder Hunger.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja bald soweit.
> Vielleicht hat er dann wieder Hunger.


Der Winter kommt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Winter naht!


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Die Jungs mit den Schleudern haben mehrere, jeweils für eine bestimmte Distanz. Z.B. 20m, 30m, 40m oder auch 50 oder 60m. Die Schleudern werden über die Gummies eingestellt und man zieht dann immer die gleiche Länge um zu treffen. Bei den einstellbaren wird das halt über das innenliegende Band gemacht und läßt sich auch mal schnell ändern. Wichtig ist nur, immer die gleiche Größe vom Futterball zu treffen. Entweder man benutzt die drei Finger Methode oder so einen neumodischen Ball Maker. Am Anfang haben wir ein Dreibein mit aufgesetzter Schleuder benutzt und am dritten Bein eine Markierung angebracht bis wohin der Gummi zu ziehen ist. Die Treffergenauigkeit war schon sehr gut. Damit sind auch 60m keine Kunst. Für loose feed wie Maden oder Mais im Nahbereich werden dann auch kleinere Schleudern verwendet. Also könnt Ihr euch zu Weihnachten ja schon mal so eine Futterschleuder-Tasche wünschen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke Heinz, also auch bei den Profis weniger Gefühlssache, sondern eher Einstellungssache - wortwörtlich. Eure frühere Methode mit dem Dreibein gefällt mir auch, einfach und effektiv.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für kleinere Mengen sicher auch ne Überlegung wert:
> https://www.carp-point.de/Spro-Mr-Maggot-Throwing-Stick



Das ist ein spannendes Stöckchen! Sowas lässt sich doch sicher auch irgendwie selbst nachbauen, jetzt im Winter wäre ja die richtige Zeit für solche Projekte...


----------



## Hecht100+

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sowas lässt sich doch sicher auch irgendwie selbst nachbauen, jetzt im Winter wäre ja die richtige Zeit für solche Projekte...



Stimmt, mit Kunststoffpanzerrohr aus dem Baumarkt, je nach >Dicke auch für Pellets oder Boilies zu verwenden.

Oder:

https://www.henkkoster.nl/spro-mr-maggot-throwing-stick.html


----------



## rustaweli

Um nochmals das Thema Futterschleudern, bzw. Futter rausbringen aufzugreifen.
Wie bringt Ihr eigentlich das Bread Mash raus. Mit der Hand, einem Catapult? Bei mir verklebt es eigentlich eher in/an der Schleuder.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Um nochmals das Thema Futterschleudern, bzw. Futter rausbringen aufzugreifen.
> Wie bringt Ihr eigentlich das Bread Mash raus. Mit der Hand, einem Catapult? Bei mir verklebt es eigentlich eher in/an der Schleuder.



Ich würde das Zeugs per Hand oder mit so ner Wurfschaufel (aus dem Angel- oder Spielzeugladen) ins Wasser bringen.
Meine Versuche mit nem Katapult waren wenig erfolgreich (ich sah danach aus wie der Loser in einem Paintball-Massaker).


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein Madenkorb ist noch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn geht mit der Hand auswerfen, wenn mit der Schleuder habe ich einen extra Korb der ist mit Folie beklebt, so das nur eine glatte Fläche zur Verfügung ist. Ist aber trotzdem eine Schmiererei.


----------



## rustaweli

Also geht es nicht nur mir so und es liegt kein technischer Fehler vor. Danke Jungs!


----------



## phirania

Wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist...
Aber schöne Fische fängt er.


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist...
> Aber schöne Fische fängt er.



Danke für`s Teilen!
Aber im Bezug auf die Döbelpirsch bin ich noch(!) nicht so richtig warm mit Boilies. Weiß auch nicht warum. Iain Nairn erwähnte diese auch von ihm oft genutzte Methode ja auch, sowie ebenso die geheimnisvollen 3-b Boilies von Darren McCann. Irgendwas blockiert da derzeit aber in mir.
Trotzdem danke und immer weiter fleißig her mit Döbel oder Pin Vids!


----------



## geomas

Mein Angelausflug zum „Teich meiner Kindheit” brachte keinen Fisch. War nicht mein Tag heute, war noch genervt und angefressen von gestern.
Aber ich war an der frischen Luft, habe am Teich, den ich zuletzt vor etwa 35 Jahren mit der Angel heimsuchte, ein paar ruhige Stunden verbracht.
Dabei hatte ich extra die futuristische Mitchell Quartz von Heinz, eine der wunderschönen Posen von Jason und auch Goldhaken, die mir rhinefisher schickte, am Start.
Aber den Fischis war heute wohl nicht nach Nahrungszufuhr. Das Wasser stand sehr hoch im Teich und war sehr klar.






Mein einziger Fang -
die Pose hing im Baum (dort angelte am Sonntag ein Knirps - vielleicht von ihm).
Die „Sichel” mit englischem Gewinde für den Kescherstiel ist von Askari und durfte heute erstmals ran.
Der Professor half mir einst mit einer ähnlichen Sichel aus einer peinlichen Situation heraus.
Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob seine „Sichel” auch vom großen Händler mit A stammt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob seine „Sichel” auch vom großen Händler mit A stammt.



Jupp klar doch. 

Und Petri Heil zur Pose.

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## rustaweli

Schade @geomas das es heute mit Fängen nicht sein sollte. Aber Du warst draußen und hattest ne Ablenkung von dem bescheidenen gestrigen Tag. Nimm miese Arbeitstage oder Arbeitserlebnisse nicht zu sehr in Dir auf. Eines vergessen wir in dieser heutigen Welt zu oft, es ist und bleibt nur Arbeit. So abhängig überbewertet wie wir uns trotzdem(schlau gemacht) meist von und in dieser so oft fühlen.


----------



## zokker

rustaweli schrieb:


> ... Eines vergessen wir in dieser heutigen Welt zu oft, es ist und bleibt nur Arbeit...



Besten Dank, 
von der Seite hab ich darüber noch nie nachgedacht. Den Spruch werde ich mir bestimmt mehrmals pro Woche durch den Kopf gehen lasssen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelausflug zum „Teich meiner Kindheit” brachte keinen Fisch. War nicht mein Tag heute, war noch genervt und angefressen von gestern.
> Aber ich war an der frischen Luft, habe am Teich, den ich zuletzt vor etwa 35 Jahren mit der Angel heimsuchte, ein paar ruhige Stunden verbracht.
> Dabei hatte ich extra die futuristische Mitchell Quartz von Heinz, eine der wunderschönen Posen von Jason und auch Goldhaken, die mir rhinefisher schickte, am Start.
> Aber den Fischis war heute wohl Nahrungszufuhr. Das Wasser stand sehr hoch im Teich und war sehr klar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mein einziger Fang -
> die Pose hing im Baum (dort angelte am Sonntag ein Knirps - vielleicht von ihm).
> Die „Sichel” mit englischem Gewinde für den Kescherstiel ist von Askari und durfte heute erstmals ran.
> Der Professor half mir einst mit einer ähnlichen Sichel aus einer peinlichen Situation heraus.
> Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob seine „Sichel” auch vom großen Händler mit A stammt.


Es ist doch immer Widder schön in die Kindheit zu verfallen? Und Petri zur Pose.Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Eisendöbel, @geomas!  Aber immerhin konntest du ein wenig 'live' in Kindheitserinnerungen schwelgen, das hat ja auch was für sich.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Um nochmals das Thema Futterschleudern, bzw. Futter rausbringen aufzugreifen.
> Wie bringt Ihr eigentlich das Bread Mash raus. Mit der Hand, einem Catapult? Bei mir verklebt es eigentlich eher in/an der Schleuder.



Bisher wenig benutzt und dann per Hand, weil nur am Bach engesetzt. Wenn du das Brot vor (oder ev. auch nach?) dem Stampfen/Matschen noch etwas mehr auswringst, dann dürfte es etwas weniger kleben. Ganz ohne Gematsche wird aber kaum drin sein...


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Werte Gentlemen der hohen Kunst des Nachstellens auf Döbel, hier nochmals zu einer vorhergehenden Frage von mir.
> Ist jetzt noch die Zeit des Trottens, oder ist doch schon die Zeit des stationären Angeln angebrochen?



Lieber Rustaweli,

Ohne die Bedingungen Deines Gewässers zu kennen, gibt's in bester Ükelmanier auch noch einen Klacks Senf von mir zu der interessanten Frage- aber cum grano salis, bitte!
Es ist schon recht frisch und düster geworden draussen, und Deine Wassertemperatur ist bereits unter 10 (@Ükels, lasst uns doch wieder mit den Messungen beginnen, wird bestimmt interessant). Die halbe Miete für Dein Vorhaben ist aber schon da, den Wetterseiten entnehme ich dass die Bedingungen im Raum Stutgart-Karlsruhe ziemlich stabil waren in den letzten Tagen und auch so bleiben sollen, das ist gut.
Würde ich partout auf Döbel gehen, würde ich ohne Frage jetzt auf leichtes Ledgern, so leicht wie möglich. (und zwar nicht nur was das Gewicht, sondern auch was die Schnur angeht) setzen, und nach Möglichkeit eine sensible Bibberspitze einsetzen. Ich würde -wenns mir nur um Johnnies und niemand anderen ginge- ihnen Brotflocke, Brotkruste oder natürlich Tulip vorsetzen, für Wurm ist schon etwas frisch, Leber ist sehr speziell. Auf Mais würde ich verzichten. All diese Köder lassen sich auch problemlos an einer durchgebundenen Montage (sehr gut, unbedingt einsetzen) befestigen. Ich würde sowohl mit dem Hakenköder und Maden anfüttern, beides littlebutoften. Bei Brotködern würde ich  Bällchen von LiquiBread und kein MashedBread einsetzen, die feuchte Pampe ist toll, aber ne Sauerei und kühlt die FInger aus, so das Angelzeit verloren geht. Bei langem Vorfach und leichten Ködern kann ein BB oder AA (je nach Srömung)  10-15cm vorm Haken das Flattern des Köders verhindern.
Ich würde die Döbel _in der Nähe_ der Stellen suchen, wo ich sie bereits übers Jahr angetroffen habe- mir ist aufgefallen, das Gute Swims mit der Dunklen Jahreszeit nicht aussterben, die Johnnies bleiben in der Nähe. Das kann natürlich gewässerabhängig sein. Und ich würde eine weitere Literaturempfehlung durchbrechen: Gib den Stellen 
ruhig Zeit. Englische Superangler mögen alle 30min wechseln, aber ne Stunde oder etwas länger kann man schon am Swim bleiben und ihn alle 15-20 min mit neuen Würfen absuchen. 2-3 Stellen, mehr würde ich mir nicht vornehmen, und mit der Marsellaise würde ich rechnen.
Für Rotaugen bzw. Entschneidern würde ich auf die schönere Methode des Trottings setzen. Ich würde eisern auf Maden als Köder und Loosefeed setzen, und je nach Erfolg mit Madenanzahl, Casterkombis und Mystique(!) am Haken experimentieren. Über Montage und Pose entscheidet das Gewässer und sein Zustand. Hier würde ich garnicht wandern, sondern die wenigen produktiven Stunden nutzen, eine Stelle mit ruhiger, gleichmäßiger Strömung durch konstantes littlebutoften attraktiv zu machen. Da ist wirklich Geduld gefrag Irgendwann kommt der Biss, aber irgendwann schläft die Stelle auch ein -bei mir ist häufig nach 14-15 h in der kalten Jahreszeit nichts mehr auf bewegtem Köder zu erwarten: Aber das ist eben auch gewässerabhängig. Was gegen das Trotting spricht, ist das die unangenehmen Temperaturen ein Handicap sind, da man ja immer mit den Händen am Rumfuhrwerken ist.
Letzendlich angelt man ja immer so, wie es einem das Herz befiehlt, ob mit Blei oder Pose. Generell würde ich an solchen Tagen mit ungemütlicher Witterung und kurzen Angelzeiten nicht zu viel hin und herswitchen und mich für eine Methode und Rute entscheiden, ich würde weniger wandern und dafür wenigen Stellen eine längere Chance geben, auf einfache Montagen mit sensiblem Zeugs setzen. Und ich würde niemals, niemals ohne Maden ans Wasser gehen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @zokker  Wenn ich 6 Stück 20er Boilies mit der Schleuder 50 mtr. weit schieße kommt bei mir immer ein Streufeld von ca. 3 x 3 mtr raus, in dem die Boilies einschlagen. Und wenn ich eine Ladung Maden auf 20 mtr. rausschieße, würde ich sagen, sind 2 x 2 mtr nicht übertrieben, vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Alter, da zittert vielleicht das Händchen.


Ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt du bist aber die Streuung beim verschießen  von 20 er Murmeln unterschreibe ich dir.
Je mehr Murmeln desto größer die Streuung. Leider.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Rustaweli,
> 
> Ohne die Bedingungen Deines Gewässers zu kennen, gibt's in bester Ükelmanier auch noch einen Klacks Senf von mir zu der interessanten Frage- aber cum grano salis, bitte!
> Es ist schon recht frisch und düster geworden draussen, und Deine Wassertemperatur ist bereits unter 10 (@Ükels, lasst uns doch wieder mit den Messungen beginnen, wird bestimmt interessant). Die halbe Miete für Dein Vorhaben ist aber schon da, den Wetterseiten entnehme ich dass die Bedingungen im Raum Stutgart-Karlsruhe ziemlich stabil waren in den letzten Tagen und auch so bleiben sollen, das ist gut.
> Würde ich partout auf Döbel gehen, würde ich ohne Frage jetzt auf leichtes Ledgern, so leicht wie möglich. (und zwar nicht nur was das Gewicht, sondern auch was die Schnur angeht) setzen, und nach Möglichkeit eine sensible Bibberspitze einsetzen. Ich würde -wenns mir nur um Johnnies und niemand anderen ginge- ihnen Brotflocke, Brotkruste oder natürlich Tulip vorsetzen, für Wurm ist schon etwas frisch, Leber ist sehr speziell. Auf Mais würde ich verzichten. All diese Köder lassen sich auch problemlos an einer durchgebundenen Montage (sehr gut, unbedingt einsetzen) befestigen. Ich würde sowohl mit dem Hakenköder und Maden anfüttern, beides littlebutoften. Bei Brotködern würde ich  Bällchen von LiquiBread und kein MashedBread einsetzen, die feuchte Pampe ist toll, aber ne Sauerei und kühlt die FInger aus, so das Angelzeit verloren geht. Bei langem Vorfach und leichten Ködern kann ein BB oder AA (je nach Srömung)  10-15cm vorm Haken das Flattern des Köders verhindern.
> Ich würde die Döbel _in der Nähe_ der Stellen suchen, wo ich sie bereits übers Jahr angetroffen habe- mir ist aufgefallen, das Gute Swims mit der Dunklen Jahreszeit nicht aussterben, die Johnnies bleiben in der Nähe. Das kann natürlich gewässerabhängig sein. Und ich würde eine weitere Literaturempfehlung durchbrechen: Gib den Stellen
> ruhig Zeit. Englische Superangler mögen alle 30min wechseln, aber ne Stunde oder etwas länger kann man schon am Swim bleiben und ihn alle 15-20 min mit neuen Würfen absuchen. 2-3 Stellen, mehr würde ich mir nicht vornehmen, und mit der Marsellaise würde ich rechnen.
> Für Rotaugen bzw. Entschneidern würde ich auf die schönere Methode des Trottings setzen. Ich würde eisern auf Maden als Köder und Loosefeed setzen, und je nach Erfolg mit Madenanzahl, Casterkombis und Mystique(!) am Haken experimentieren. Über Montage und Pose entscheidet das Gewässer und sein Zustand. Hier würde ich garnicht wandern, sondern die wenigen produktiven Stunden nutzen, eine Stelle mit ruhiger, gleichmäßiger Strömung durch konstantes littlebutoften attraktiv zu machen. Da ist wirklich Geduld gefrag Irgendwann kommt der Biss, aber irgendwann schläft die Stelle auch ein -bei mir ist häufig nach 14-15 h in der kalten Jahreszeit nichts mehr auf bewegtem Köder zu erwarten: Aber das ist eben auch gewässerabhängig. Was gegen das Trotting spricht, ist das die unangenehmen Temperaturen ein Handicap sind, da man ja immer mit den Händen am Rumfuhrwerken ist.
> Letzendlich angelt man ja immer so, wie es einem das Herz befiehlt, ob mit Blei oder Pose. Generell würde ich an solchen Tagen mit ungemütlicher Witterung und kurzen Angelzeiten nicht zu viel hin und herswitchen und mich für eine Methode und Rute entscheiden, ich würde weniger wandern und dafür wenigen Stellen eine längere Chance geben, auf einfache Montagen mit sensiblem Zeugs setzen. Und ich würde niemals, niemals ohne Maden ans Wasser gehen.
> hg
> Minimax




Danke Dir Minimax, sehr helfend und informativ!
Es wird wohl doch auf die Döbelpirsch hinauslaufen.
Bin nur leicht genervt, da es wohl doch stationär wird. Würde aber so liebend gern meine Pin nutzen. Nur muß ich wohl ein paar Meter weiter raus. 2 Spots habe ich im Augenschein. Einmal meine Winterbrücke, an der ich schon oft gut gefangen habe, jedoch als Spinnfischer getarnter Gentleman of Chub. Da wäre ich wohl mit einer Stationärrolle besser aufgestellt. Jedoch nur wegen ein paar Metern. Aber es befinden sich auch herrliche Busch,-Baumwerküberhänge in unmittelbarer Brückennähe, was auch wieder die Pin ermöglichen würde und die Grundeln kann ich weitesgehend bei den Wassertemperaturen ausschließen. Dann hätte ich da noch einen Spot, an dem ein Nebenbach in meinen Fluss einfließt. Da wird es kurz bißl strömiger und hängerreich, aber ein paar Meter weiter ruhiger mit herrlich schutzspendenden Bäumen. Jedoch von mir noch nie groß weiter beangelt. Schande über mein Haupt! Auf jeden Fall werde ich wohl ansitzend fischen, entweder mit der Aqualite oder der Feeder. Geholfen hat mir da vorhin etwas dieser Artikel. Bei mittleren bis größeren Flüssen sind die lieben Dickköpfe wohl doch mehr auf Wanderschaft und suchen sich Ihre kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten.

https://www.anglingtimes.co.uk/advice/tactics/articles/How-to-catch-chub-in-winter/


----------



## rustaweli

zokker schrieb:


> Besten Dank,
> von der Seite hab ich darüber noch nie nachgedacht. Den Spruch werde ich mir bestimmt mehrmals pro Woche durch den Kopf gehen lasssen.



Mußte es auch erst verstehen und verinnerlichen, aber hilft ungemein am Ende.
Anbei(und ich denke ich spreche hier für alle Ükels), es ist uns Ükelianern eine Ehre, einen User Ihres Schlages, alias zokker, bei uns freakigen Friedfischern am Stammtisch mitlesen zu wissen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Gib es zu, Du bist im Besitz eines der raren Exemplare der Heiligen Schrift "Chub"! Zumindest lassen es Deine Ausführungen zur frühwinterlichen Döbelpirsch vermuten. Vorher ich das weiß? Ich habe heute das ersehnte Paket aus England bekommen. Und soll ich Euch etwas sagen: Obwohl ich es bislang nur angeblättert habe, bin ich mir sicher, diesen Kauf nicht zu bereuen. Zunächst einmal hat der Verkäufer nicht zuviel versprochen, als er etwas von neuwertig schrieb. In dem Exemplar wurde noch nie geblättert- Auch ein Original-Preisschild ist noch auf der Umschlagseite. 19,50 Pfund hat das Buch mal gekostet. Der Preis für dieses Exemplar hat sich also verfünffacht und diese Gelegenheit war ein Schnäppchen, da das Buch in verschiedenen Antiquariaten für deutlich über 200 Euro angeboten wird.
Aber lassen wir die Äußerlichkeiten: Minis Vermutung, dass es sich um eine Sammlung von Artikeln handelt, ist richtig. Neben einer Reihe von Autoren, die mir bisher nicht geläufig sind, finden sich hier Artikel von mir so geschätzten Anglern und Autoren wie Peter Stone, Fred J. Taylor und natürlich der Angellegende Dick Walker. Alle waren Mitglied in der Chub Study Group. Inhaltlich geht es um alles, was in irgendeiner Form mit der Döbelangelei zu tun hat,  wobei das Taktik-Thema zu den verschiedenen Jahreszeiten schon eine herausgehobene Rolle spielt.
Bilder sind bedauerlicherweise Mangelware in dem Buch. Nun waren aber die 90er auch andere Zeiten, in denen es kein Smartphone gab und konventionelle Kameras nur mit Filmen das Bild aufgezeichnet haben. Dafür gibt es hier und da eine hübsche Skizze, etwa wenn es um Futterstrategien geht.
Wie ich das ganze digitalisiere und in ein PDF umwandle, weiß ich noch nicht. Es einfach auf einen Scanner drücken ist keine Option. Wie erwähnt ist das 228 Seiten dicke Buch neuwertig und ich möchte es durch grobes  Drücken auf die Scanneroberfläche nicht beschädigen. Aber ich werde sicherlich eine Lösung finden und Interessierten im Laufe des Winters die ersten Kapitel zugänglich machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Absolut klasse!
Glückwunsch, Stephan.


----------



## rustaweli

Irgendwann, irgendwann...
Glückwunsch @Wuemmehunter , der Wert läßt sich nicht in Geld aufwiegen. Da geht es um mehr.
Möchten denn echte Liebhaber der Döbelpirsch im alten Stile solch ein Werk überhaupt als PDF?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwann, irgendwann...
> Glückwunsch @Wuemmehunter , der Wert läßt sich nicht in Geld aufwiegen. Da geht es um mehr.
> Möchten denn echte Liebhaber der Döbelpirsch im alten Stile solch ein Werk überhaupt als PDF?


Das hast Du natürlich recht, rustaweli! Wenn ich könnte, würde ich das Buch für Euch klonen. Geht leider nicht ... aber neben dem ideellen Wert gibt es natürlich auch einen inhaltlichen Wert, den ich Interessierten unserer Stammtisches gerne zur Verfügung stellen möchte. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der eine oder andere Anregungen finden wird.


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter : Natürlich auf keinen Fall auf den Postamt-Kopierer drücken, absolut richtig. Es gibt aber Möglichkeiten der schonenden Digitalisierung zu denen ich evtl. Zugang habe, ich schreib Dir ne PN,  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Sieht ja aus wie frisch aus der Druckerei - herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Döbel-Bibel, @Wuemmehunter !
Und, da Du ja vom Fach bist: ich finde, gute Zeichnungen sind kaum durch Fotos zu ersetzen.


----------



## geomas

Danke @rustaweli für den Hinweis auf den Stellenwert, den die Arbeit in unser aller Leben haben sollte. 
Ist leider manchmal schwer, dies von jenem zu separieren. Ich hab es oft genug versucht und übe es immer noch.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelausflug zum „Teich meiner Kindheit” brachte keinen Fisch. War nicht mein Tag heute, war noch genervt und angefressen von gestern.
> Aber ich war an der frischen Luft, habe am Teich, den ich zuletzt vor etwa 35 Jahren mit der Angel heimsuchte, ein paar ruhige Stunden verbracht.
> Dabei hatte ich extra die futuristische Mitchell Quartz von Heinz, eine der wunderschönen Posen von Jason und auch Goldhaken, die mir rhinefisher schickte, am Start.
> Aber den Fischis war heute wohl nicht nach Nahrungszufuhr. Das Wasser stand sehr hoch im Teich und war sehr klar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mein einziger Fang -
> die Pose hing im Baum (dort angelte am Sonntag ein Knirps - vielleicht von ihm).
> Die „Sichel” mit englischem Gewinde für den Kescherstiel ist von Askari und durfte heute erstmals ran.
> Der Professor half mir einst mit einer ähnlichen Sichel aus einer peinlichen Situation heraus.
> Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob seine „Sichel” auch vom großen Händler mit A stammt.



Tut mir leid, lieber Geo,
das es mit dem Fisch aus dem wunderschönen schönen Weiher (nachträglich danke für die Bilder von den kleinen Juwel) nichts wurde, aber Deine Zeilen lesen sich sehr,
als ob Du neben der Pose auch ein wenig Entspannung gefunden hast- wir kommen jetzt wieder in die Zeit, in der die Erlösung vom Franzosentum keine 
Selbstverständlichkeit ist. Die Sichel wirkt sehr praktisch, da wird ich mal beim Händler höhöhö nachhaken.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

So, auf dem Weg zum Teich und auch auf dem Rückweg habe ich noch einen (Entwässerungs- ?) Graben inspiziert.
Der ist seit 2018 oder so „im LAV-Pool”. Etwa 2010 habe ich dort mal sehr erfolglos geangelt und hier und da nach möglichen Angelstellen gesehen.
Damals wohnte ich noch sehr viel dichter dran am Graben. Nun ja - eine Dreiviertelstunde mit dem Wagen bei normalen (=chaotischen) Verkehrsbedingungen (edit: jetzt, früher waren es 10min).

Diese Stelle kannte ich noch nicht:




Hier kommt Sauerstoff ins Wasser, es sah es klar aus, aber sehr flach.





Blick in die andere Richtung. Vermutlich wurde gerade der Uferbereich mit sehr grobem Gerät gemäht (bemäht???).
Das Entsorgungsproblem - leider eine der Schattenseiten in Rostock und dem Umland.





Der gleiche Graben direkt an der Ostsee. Fische wie Salmoniden, Aland und Barsche können nach Gusto zwischen der brackigen Ostsee und dem an dieser Stelle sehr trüben Grabenwasser wechseln.
Mir kam es dort heute zu trübe vor, das Wasser. Leider gibt es kaum offensichtliche „Features” wie kleine Ein- und Ausläufe, Bäume im Wasser...

Falls es noch mal eine stabile Warmwetterlage mit wenig Niederschlag geben sollte, werd ich da vielleicht mal hin.
Schön ruhig ist es da, ab und an hört man eine Dampflok (heute allerdings wurde in der Nähe geschossen).


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - die Rute kommt wohl morgen oder „die Tage”. Bin schon sehr gespannt. Viel Erfolg für Dein Bolo-Bau-Projekt!
Was ich hier an Gewässern vermisse ist so ein gammeliger Binnenhafen samt Kanal. So in der Art wie in den alten Schimanski-Tatorten...
Naja, man kann eben nicht alles haben und wir in Meck-Pom dürfen uns schon sehr glücklich schätzen, was die Gewässervielfalt angeht.
Leider verwildern etliche Gewässer oder sind kaum noch zugänglich.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo @geomas 
Die Sichel ist ja genial! 
Ich schaffe das hier und da auch mal die Pose in den Baum zu klobben 
Meist wenn genug Zuschauer da sind  peinlich! 
Dann kann man sie wenigstens wieder rausholen ohne das der ganze Verein zusammen gerufen wird zum Lachen  

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo @geomas
> Die Sichel ist ja genial!
> Ich schaffe das hier und da auch mal die Pose in den Baum zu klobben
> Meist wenn genug Zuschauer da sind  peinlich!
> Dann kann man sie wenigstens wieder rausholen ohne das der ganze Verein zusammen gerufen wird zum Lachen
> 
> LG Michael



Ja, die Sichel ist prima! Wie gesagt - der Professor half mir damit einst aus einer peinlichen Situation heraus.
Ein langer und stabiler Kescherstab (oder Senkstange) ist natürlich A und O für den Einsatz.


----------



## Waller Michel

Werde ich mir nächste Woche auch mitbringen von Askari ! Wirklich genial! 
Sowas passiert mir ausschließlich wenn reichlich Publikum außen herum steht. ...
Dann bleibt das Ding wenigstens nicht als ewiges Denkmal im Baum 


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ebenfalls kürzlich erstanden, aber noch nicht probiert ist eine Krautharke von Gardner.
Natürlich könnte ich eine „normale Harke” umfunktionieren, aber irgendwie hat es neulich gejuckt und nach kurzer Überlegung ist statt des Stonfo-Modells eine „Multi Rake” von Gardner bei mir gelandet.






Klein genug für jede Angeltasche, aber relativ schwer (gut so!)





Der Sprengring/Schlüsselring war montiert.





Eine kleine Metallkappe schützt das 3/8-Gewinde beim „Wurfeinsatz”.
Mit einem stabilen Kescher- oder Senkstab kann man gezielter arbeiten als beim Werfen.

Wie gesagt - handwerklich geschickte Leute sind mit einer billigen Harke aus dem Garten sicher besser bedient.
Diese müßte evtl. noch etwas beschwert werden. Das Gardner-Teil macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Kein Spielzeug, hoffe ich.


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Nochmal Glückwunsch zur ergatterten Sammlung. Der gute Zustand ist natürlich ein echter Glücksfall und will sorgsam bewahrt werden. Wir anderen Ükel können uns glücklich schätzen, dass du uns die Inhalte überhaupt zugänglich machen möchtest. Also lass dir Zeit und genieße das Buch erstmal in vollen Zügen, wir haben ja für diese Saison erstmal von @Minimax eine tolle Zusammenfassung zu den Winterdöbeln bekommen (Danke auch dafür, Mini!).




rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mittleren bis größeren Flüssen sind die lieben Dickköpfe wohl doch mehr auf Wanderschaft und suchen sich Ihre kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten.



Danke für den informativen Link! Kennst du die Döbel-Videos von Robin Illner? Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß/klein dein Flüsschen ist, aber in den mittleren bis etwas größeren Flüssen bietet er im Winter die Döbelköder am Übergang der Uferkante zum Flussbett an, dort patrouillieren die Döbel wohl bevorzugt entlang. Ich meine, es war in diesem Video, wo er das erwähnt hat...lohnenswert sind seine Videos zu Winterdöbeln meiner Meinung nach alle.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunterwir haben ja für diese Saison erstmal von @Minimax eine tolle Zusammenfassung zu den Winterdöbeln bekommen (Danke auch dafür, Mini!).



Achtung, das war nur ein bisschen Senf aus meiner geringen Erfahrung und vor allem an meinem kleinen Fluss- wir alle angeln neben den Jahreszeitlichen Gegebenheiten an sehr, sehr unterschiedlichen Gewässern mit wildly unterschiedlichen Bedingungen. Ich selber würde mir in diesen Tagen an meinem Fluss mit meinen Methoden eine höchstens 50/50 Chance auf Zielfisch geben: Es bleibt für mich ein Münzwurf (mit jeweils 40 min An- und Abfahrt). Später, im echten Winter rechne ich mit Zielfischkontakt bei jedem dritten Ansitz.
Ich wette, wenn wir Döbelenthusiasten auch diesen WInter fleissig experimentieren und uns austauschen über Erfolge und ...nicht so gute Tage, werden wir uns alle an ein paar schöne Fische mehr erinnern, wenn die Tage wieder länger werden.


----------



## geomas

Am Freitag soll die Luft-Temperatur den niedrigsten denkbaren zweistelligen Pluswert schrammen.
Vielleicht wage ich dann einen erneuten Versuch auf den Dickkopf. Lieber jetzt als im echten Winter. Denn:
„(Ziel-) Fischkontakt bei jedem dritten Ansitz” ist „etwas hardcore” selbst für mich...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ebenfalls kürzlich erstanden, aber noch nicht probiert ist eine Krautharke von Gardner.
> Natürlich könnte ich eine „normale Harke” umfunktionieren, aber irgendwie hat es neulich gejuckt und nach kurzer Überlegung ist statt des Stonfo-Modells eine „Multi Rake” von Gardner bei mir gelandet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klein genug für jede Angeltasche, aber relativ schwer (gut so!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Sprengring/Schlüsselring war montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine kleine Metallkappe schützt das 3/8-Gewinde beim „Wurfeinsatz”.
> Mit einem stabilen Kescher- oder Senkstab kann man gezielter arbeiten als beim Werfen.
> 
> Wie gesagt - handwerklich geschickte Leute sind mit einer billigen Harke aus dem Garten sicher besser bedient.
> Diese müßte evtl. noch etwas beschwert werden. Das Gardner-Teil macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Kein Spielzeug, hoffe ich.


Und ich dachte du wolltest unter die Gärtner gehen Glückwunsch zu kauf.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Achtung, das war nur ein bisschen Senf aus meiner geringen Erfahrung und vor allem an meinem kleinen Fluss- wir alle angeln neben den Jahreszeitlichen Gegebenheiten an sehr, sehr unterschiedlichen Gewässern mit wildly unterschiedlichen Bedingungen. Ich selber würde mir in diesen Tagen an meinem Fluss mit meinen Methoden eine höchstens 50/50 Chance auf Zielfisch geben: Es bleibt für mich ein Münzwurf (mit jeweils 40 min An- und Abfahrt). Später, im echten Winter rechne ich mit Zielfischkontakt bei jedem dritten Ansitz.
> Ich wette, wenn wir Döbelenthusiasten auch diesen WInter fleissig experimentieren und uns austauschen über Erfolge und ...nicht so gute Tage, werden wir uns alle an ein paar schöne Fische mehr erinnern, wenn die Tage wieder länger werden.


Sehr schön gesprochen bzw -schrieben! Ich komme bei meinen winterlichen Döbelbemühungen auf eine Quote von 2 Zielfischen auf 3 Angeltage, von jeweils nur wenigen Stunden. Aber das liegt am Hochwasser wo sie bemerkenswert einfach zu beangeln sind und ansonsten kann man nur sagen: Location, location, location. Hierbei sind Gewässerkenntnisse recht nützlich.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Am Freitag soll die Luft-Temperatur den niedrigsten denkbaren zweistelligen Pluswert schrammen.
> Vielleicht wage ich dann einen erneuten Versuch auf den Dickkopf. Lieber jetzt als im echten Winter. Denn:
> „(Ziel-) Fischkontakt bei jedem dritten Ansitz” ist „etwas hardcore” selbst für mich...



Meine Prognose bezieht sich nur auf mich- Da geht's weniger um die Beisslaune der Johnnies, sondern um meinen dreifachen Fluch:

-Handicap durch Frost und Kälte
-Winterlicher Mojo-Drain
-enge Grenzen des fachlichen Könnens

Ich glaube, dass die meisten Ükels wesentlich bessere Chancen haben!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Meine Prognose bezieht sich nur auf mich- Da geht's weniger um die Beisslaune der Johnnies, sondern um meinen dreifachen Fluch:
> 
> -Handicap durch Frost und Kälte
> -Winterlicher Mojo-Drain
> -enge Grenzen des fachlichen Könnens
> 
> Ich glaube, dass die meisten Ükels wesentlich bessere Chancen haben!



Haha, so, ich wechsele gleich zum urban dictionary, um ein paar Synonyme für den Begriff „understatement” zu finden...


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du wolltest unter die Gärtner gehen Glückwunsch zu kauf.



Meine Daumen sind alles andere als grün. Und Gärtnern in Verbindung mit dem Terminus „weed” paßt für mich auch nicht. 
Das letzte entsprechende Produkt konsumierte ich noch als DDR-Bürger bei meinem ersten Besuch in Westberlin. 
Jährt sich die Tage zum 30sten Mal. Vielleicht lege ich zum Jubiläum „Bunte Republik Deutschland” auf, damals vom Begrüßungsgeld bei WOM gekauft.


----------



## Minimax

Wie dem auch sei, für mich ist nun die Zeit des leichten Grundangelns angebrochen, und da gibt's noch so manchen Trick zu lernen. Und im kalten Winter ja auch nicht die verkehrteste Methode. Der Tip mit den Dropshotbleien z.B. war Gold wert.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelausflug zum „Teich meiner Kindheit” brachte keinen Fisch. War nicht mein Tag heute, war noch genervt und angefressen von gestern.
> Aber ich war an der frischen Luft, habe am Teich, den ich zuletzt vor etwa 35 Jahren mit der Angel heimsuchte, ein paar ruhige Stunden verbracht.
> Dabei hatte ich extra die futuristische Mitchell Quartz von Heinz, eine der wunderschönen Posen von Jason und auch Goldhaken, die mir rhinefisher schickte, am Start.
> Aber den Fischis war heute wohl nicht nach Nahrungszufuhr. Das Wasser stand sehr hoch im Teich und war sehr klar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mein einziger Fang -
> die Pose hing im Baum (dort angelte am Sonntag ein Knirps - vielleicht von ihm).
> Die „Sichel” mit englischem Gewinde für den Kescherstiel ist von Askari und durfte heute erstmals ran.
> Der Professor half mir einst mit einer ähnlichen Sichel aus einer peinlichen Situation heraus.
> Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob seine „Sichel” auch vom großen Händler mit A stammt.


Sieht doch gut aus der Teich...
Alles so schön grün.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Tip mit den Dropshotbleien z.B. war Gold wert.


#isso

Wobei ich aus angelromantischen Gründen immer noch regelhaft zu 3 SSG Schroten auf 12er Schnur


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #isso
> 
> Wobei ich aus angelromantischen Gründen immer noch regelhaft zu 3 SSG Schroten auf 12er Schnur



Mein lieber Herz- und Ükelbruder, ich will Dir hier spät am Abend ein Geheimnis verraten- jetzt siehts ja keiner. Die Theorie, die Ledgerboys und auch ich sagen, wie 
bei Posen und Trockenfliegen gibt's für jede Situation eine Form und eine Größe, und dies zu erkennen ist unbestritten die Kunst.

Hier kommt das Geheimnis, stell dir einen Nieselmieseltag vor, Hände so kalt das sich in den Handschuhen Kondenswasser bildet, 1-2 vermutliche Bisse, dafür Abrisse am laufenden Band, Augen Tränen vom Wind und vom reingewischten Curry-
echt, da mach ich einfach den Karabiner von der Laufperle auf, steck die blaugefrorene Hand tief in die Westentasche und fische mich durch olle Haken nebst trockenwurm und Schnurknäuel, Casterhüllen, Zigarrettenschnicks, Fischtöter und vertrockneten Würstchenenden bis ganz nach unten. Und dann greif ich mir irgendwas zwischen 7 und 18 gramm, eine Bomb, ein Würfel, ein paar SSG am Rouladengarn, ein Tellerchen oder auch nem dropshot (Slinky bleibt in der Tasche hängen weil es inzwischen alle Haken absorbiert hat und aussieht wie ein Sepiaköder), Clips den Schwermetallkiesel unter Mühe und Zittern an und Schlenz es raus. So sieht meine Bleiwahl in der Praxis aus.
Isso.


----------



## geomas

#slinky 

Die Askari-Slinky-Teile machen mich nicht so richtig heiß. Keine Ahnung, ob sie in der Praxis glänzen, auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch rufen sie keine romantischen Gefühle hervor.
Nacht, Jungs, bin erstmal raus wegen 30k.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> #slinky
> 
> Die Askari-Slinky-Teile machen mich nicht so richtig heiß. Keine Ahnung, ob sie in der Praxis glänzen, auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch rufen sie keine romantischen Gefühle hervor.
> Nacht, Jungs, bin erstmal raus wegen 30k.


Gute Nacht und schlafe gut.


----------



## rustaweli

@Tobias85 
Ja klar, die Videos vom Illner kenne ich natürlich. Gefallen mir. Ich mag seine klare, einfache Art in den Döbelfilmen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Denn:
> „(Ziel-) Fischkontakt bei jedem dritten Ansitz” ist „etwas hardcore” selbst für mich...



Jedes 3. Mal am Wasser einen Zielfisch zu landen wäre für mich hier schon ein guter Schnitt. Ob es an mir liegt oder am Fischreichtum, wer weiß?!


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wette, wenn wir Döbelenthusiasten auch diesen WInter fleissig experimentieren und uns austauschen über Erfolge und ...nicht so gute Tage, werden wir uns alle an ein paar schöne Fische mehr erinnern, wenn die Tage wieder länger werden.



Wenn wir mit der Zeit mehr werden, könnte man über die Gründung einer Art von dt. Ableger der Chub Study Group nachdenken. Man trifft sich 1-2 Mal im Jahr zum Fischen und geht später gemeinsam stilvoll essen. Fänge, Schneidern, Angelberichte, Taktiken, Methoden usw. nehmen wir in Datenbänke auf.
Das wäre was.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - soviel zum Dobel, dass es mich zum Nachdenken anregt (und das ist bei mir dröseligen Gesellen ja nicht sooo leicht..).
Eigentlich habe ich mich immer für einen sehr erfahrenen Döbelfischer gehalten, da ich schon als 6 Jähriger in absoluten Traumgewässern angeln durfte.
Und das ging auch bis mitte der 90er so weiter; viele gr0ße Döbel aus traumhaften Gewässern.
Ein schlichter Geist hält sich dann für einen guten Döbelangler.. .
Dummerweise ist es aber garkeine Kunst, in diesen Gewässern und zu diesen Zeiten, erfolgreich zu sein.
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich wohl noch nie einen Döbel im Winter gefangen habe.
Wenn ich eure aktuellen Bedingungen, euren Kampfgeist, die Raffinesse und Energie betrachte, komme ich mir wie ein Anfänger vor..
Ganz ehrlich: Chapeau!


----------



## Waller Michel

Über Winterdöbel hatte ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht, ist aber ne wirklich gute Idee .
Ich betreibe jegliche Art von Angelei ansich ,trotzdem wird es in unseren Breitengraden natürlich mau mit dem Angeln so ab Dezember.
Wenn es nicht zugeeist ist etwas Streetfishing angesagt  ,ansonsten mal mit der Feeder paar Rotaugen oder mit viel Glück mal ne Forelle.
Meine kleine aber feine Ausrüstung zum Eisangeln ist leider schon ewig nicht mehr zum Einsatz gekommen.
Hier bei uns ist schon ewig nicht mehr genug Eis auf den Gewässern gewesen und deshalb im Winter extra nach Skandinavien ist dann, nur zum Eisangeln auch zu kostspielig! Für meinen Geldbeutel jedenfalls.
Da kommt die Idee mit den Döbeln eigentlich gerade recht! Hatte das vor Jahren schon einmal gemacht und mit Dosenfleisch gut gefangen, war aber wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Die „Sichel” mit englischem Gewinde für den Kescherstiel ist von Askari


Das Teil wird auch eine Anschaffung fürs nächste Jahr...
Tatort wird dann bei mir an der Werse Schneisen in die Seerosenfelder zu mähen..
So komm ich dann auch an Karpfen Tinca und CO heran.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich meine, es war in diesem Video, wo er das erwähnt hat...lohnenswert sind seine Videos zu Winterdöbeln meiner Meinung nach alle.


Und hier auch beide Videos sind von der Werse in Münster,einmal oberhalb einmal unterhalb.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch an @rustaweli (und alle anderen Ükels) zum 30.000sten Beitrag am Stammtisch!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Und hier auch beide Videos sind von der Werse in Münster,einmal oberhalb einmal unterhalb.


Nettes Video-Kalle.Schönes Flüsschen hast du da.


----------



## TobBok

So. Ich war am letzten Wochenende mal wieder los - leider noch keine Zeit den Bericht zu tippen.
Mit einer 1,5 g Pose und einem 15 Gramm Sargblei bewaffnet gings mal wieder in den Hafen - kleinere Köderfische besorgen fürs baldige Aller-Quappen-Angeln.
Die Bilder der kleineren Fische lass ich mal weg - alles Kleinfisch als KöFi.
An dem Tag fütterte ich etwa 3 Hände Mais quasi vor meinen Füßen an, baute zuerst die Grundblei-Montage zusammen. Mit einem Wurm als Köder. Ich wollte mal schauen, ob ich am Rand des abgefütterten Platzes damit vllt eine stattliche Brasse überzeugen kann zu beißen.
Doch die Brassen wollen bei uns so langsam nicht mehr. Im gesamten Hafengebiet wurde an dem Tag von insgesamt 6 Anglern lediglich eine ordentliche Brasse gefangen, die groß genug gewesen wäre, einen Wurm überhaupt zu nehmen.
So blieb der Wurm über weite Teile des Tages unangetastet, bis auf ein paar Nippler von kleinen Fischen.
Unter der Pose war derweil dauerhafter Betrieb. Bis 13 Uhr (ab 11 Uhr saß ich dort) tat sich recht wenig, nur ein  kleiner Döbel schaute vorbei.
Aber ab 13 Uhr zogen wellenartig die Weißfischschwärme durch den Hafen, suchten sämtliche Kanten ab.
Die Aller ist voll mit guten, kräftigen und vor allen dicken Rotaugen. Ich wollte hin, ein paar Kleinfische mit nem 14er Haken verhaften...
Was passierte: Ein gutes Dutzend mehr als maßige Rotaugen knallte in meine Posenmontage hinein.
Und das ging die ganze Zeit so. Ich verkleinerte den Köder dann von Mais auf Maden und dann stellten sich auch Fische in der Größe ein, die ich eigtl haben wollte.






Ein Überraschungsgast auf das Maiskorn hatte ich dann doch. Als ich die Pose absichtlich flacher eingstellt hatte, nahm ein kleiner Döbel das Maiskorn in Beschlag.
Man muss echt sagen, dass diese kleinen Stinker an einer kleinen Rolle und feiner Schnur schon Spaß machen.






Als ich dann gegen 17 Uhr (in der Zwischenzeit war es so kalt geworden, dass ich eine Jacke angezogen hatte) die Grundmontage eingeholt hatte,
schnappte sich ein feister Stachelritter den Wurm beim Hochziehen aus dem Wasser. Vllt sollte ich demnächst mal einfach einen kleinen Proppen mit Wurm drunter irgendwo ins Mittelwasser stellen....






Das war mein letzter Samstag


----------



## Waller Michel

Gibt schon schöne Gewässer!
Was ich aber festgestellt habe ist, das die Populationen an Döbel doch recht unterschiedlich verteilt sind.
Bei uns hier in der Region Braunschweig gibt es Döbel selbstverständlich aber gar nicht so häufig wie früher im Osten.
Wenn man hier klassisch mit Pose oder auch Feeder auf Weißfisch angelt ,hat man unzählige Rotaugen und Brassen auch beissen gut Rotfedern und unzählige Barsche ,Döbel sind jedoch recht selten.
Mein Hausgewässer früher war der Rudowersee bei Lenzen an der Elbe ,dort war bei dieser Art Angeln jeder zweite Fisch ein Döbel dafür Rotfedern eher die Ausnahme.

Bin und war auch viel in Holland, Frankreich und Spanien unterwegs, dort sind die Verhältnisse eigentlich ähnlich, die Populationen der Weißfische ist unterschiedlich, in Frankreich hatte ich schon sehr viele Döbel aber in holländischen Gewässern wirklich eher Selten ,im Ebro in Spanien noch niemals einen ,sofern ich mich erinnern kann. Könnte aber auch sein dass das Verbreitungsgebiet des Döbel nicht auf die Iberische Halbinsel reicht ,da bin ich mir unsicher?

LG Michael

Nachtrag : Habe gerade in meinem Buch nachgeschaut, also es gibt Döbel in Spanien, die größten Bestände gibt's allerdings in Großbritannien, Benelux und Frankreich. 
In Spanien nicht in allen Flussystemen ..


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn wir mit der Zeit mehr werden, könnte man über die Gründung einer Art von dt. Ableger der Chub Study Group nachdenken. Man trifft sich 1-2 Mal im Jahr zum Fischen und geht später gemeinsam stilvoll essen. Fänge, Schneidern, Angelberichte, Taktiken, Methoden usw. nehmen wir in Datenbänke auf.
> Das wäre was.


Wir sind schon beschäftigt, den Golden Scale Club zu beerben! Quasi den Pale Scale Club


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Die „Sichel” mit englischem Gewinde für den Kescherstiel ist von Askari und durfte heute erstmals ran.



Ich geh mal davon aus ihr dürft derartiges im M-V *als Angler* jederzeit benutzen und nicht nur als vereinsinterne angemeldete Maßnahme an diversen Gewässern.

Hier bei uns kannste mit sowas erwischt zu werden beim einfachen Freischneiden auch mal ganz schnell arm werden (oder sogar mehr).....gilt gleichbedeutend für Krautharken. 
Solche Dinge haben bei uns in S-A eine zeitliche Limitierung und es darf auch nicht jeder Angler nach seinem Gusto durchführen. Durch div. neuere Regelungen müssen die Vereine sogar Angelstellen direkt an die Behörden bekanntgeben, alles andre darf nicht mehr angetastet werden, wie zb. das Anlegen neuer Stellen.

Mach dich da besser erstmal schlau bevor du nachher einen auf den  Deckel kriegst.
Kaufen kann man alles, aber benutzen halt nicht immer ganz legal. Siehe Aalschnüre, Harpunen, Radarwarner etc. pp.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> So. Ich war am letzten Wochenende mal wieder los - leider noch keine Zeit den Bericht zu tippen.
> Mit einer 1,5 g Pose und einem 15 Gramm Sargblei bewaffnet gings mal wieder in den Hafen - kleinere Köderfische besorgen fürs baldige Aller-Quappen-Angeln.
> Die Bilder der kleineren Fische lass ich mal weg - alles Kleinfisch als KöFi.
> An dem Tag fütterte ich etwa 3 Hände Mais quasi vor meinen Füßen an, baute zuerst die Grundblei-Montage zusammen. Mit einem Wurm als Köder. Ich wollte mal schauen, ob ich am Rand des abgefütterten Platzes damit vllt eine stattliche Brasse überzeugen kann zu beißen.
> Doch die Brassen wollen bei uns so langsam nicht mehr. Im gesamten Hafengebiet wurde an dem Tag von insgesamt 6 Anglern lediglich eine ordentliche Brasse gefangen, die groß genug gewesen wäre, einen Wurm überhaupt zu nehmen.
> So blieb der Wurm über weite Teile des Tages unangetastet, bis auf ein paar Nippler von kleinen Fischen.
> Unter der Pose war derweil dauerhafter Betrieb. Bis 13 Uhr (ab 11 Uhr saß ich dort) tat sich recht wenig, nur ein  kleiner Döbel schaute vorbei.
> Aber ab 13 Uhr zogen wellenartig die Weißfischschwärme durch den Hafen, suchten sämtliche Kanten ab.
> Die Aller ist voll mit guten, kräftigen und vor allen dicken Rotaugen. Ich wollte hin, ein paar Kleinfische mit nem 14er Haken verhaften...
> Was passierte: Ein gutes Dutzend mehr als maßige Rotaugen knallte in meine Posenmontage hinein.
> Und das ging die ganze Zeit so. Ich verkleinerte den Köder dann von Mais auf Maden und dann stellten sich auch Fische in der Größe ein, die ich eigtl haben wollte.
> Anhang anzeigen 332861
> 
> 
> Ein Überraschungsgast auf das Maiskorn hatte ich dann doch. Als ich die Pose absichtlich flacher eingstellt hatte, nahm ein kleiner Döbel das Maiskorn in Beschlag.
> Man muss echt sagen, dass diese kleinen Stinker an einer kleinen Rolle und feiner Schnur schon Spaß machen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332862
> 
> 
> Als ich dann gegen 17 Uhr (in der Zwischenzeit war es so kalt geworden, dass ich eine Jacke angezogen hatte) die Grundmontage eingeholt hatte,
> schnappte sich ein feister Stachelritter den Wurm beim Hochziehen aus dem Wasser. Vllt sollte ich demnächst mal einfach einen kleinen Proppen mit Wurm drunter irgendwo ins Mittelwasser stellen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332860
> 
> 
> Das war mein letzter Samstag



Schöner Bericht.
Petri Heil zum gelungenen Angeltag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus ihr dürft derartiges im M-V *als Angler* jederzeit benutzen und nicht nur als vereinsinterne angemeldete Maßnahme an diversen Gewässern.
> 
> Hier bei uns kannste mit sowas erwischt zu werden beim einfachen Freischneiden auch mal ganz schnell arm werden (oder sogar mehr).....gilt gleichbedeutend für Krautharken.
> Solche Dinge haben bei uns in S-A eine zeitliche Limitierung und es darf auch nicht jeder Angler nach seinem Gusto durchführen. Durch div. neuere Regelungen müssen die Vereine sogar Angelstellen direkt an die Behörden bekanntgeben, alles andre darf nicht mehr angetastet werden, wie zb. das Anlegen neuer Stellen.
> 
> Mach dich da besser erstmal schlau bevor du nachher einen auf den  Deckel kriegst.
> Kaufen kann man alles, aber benutzen halt nicht immer ganz legal. Siehe Aalschnüre, Harpunen, Radarwarner etc. pp.




Sowas macht man grundsätzlich wenn man allein an Wasser ist, um Moralaposteln und Anscheixxern keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir sind schon beschäftigt, den Golden Scale Club zu beerben! Quasi den Pale Scale Club



Mußte ich jetzt echt erst einmal Google bedienen. Kannte ich nicht. In freien Minuten werde ich mal alles findbare dazu lesen. Das eben war nur eine knappe Darstellung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas macht man grundsätzlich wenn man allein an Wasser ist, um Moralaposteln und Anscheixxern keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten!


 
Das ist mir schon klar....ich stell mich ja auch nicht auf Bauers Wiese und melke mal einfach seine Kühe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar....ich stell mich ja auch nicht auf Bauers Wiese und melke mal einfach seine Kühe.




Nur wenn er gerade nicht da ist.


----------



## phirania

Angefixt wegen der Döbel Diskussion bin ich mal wieder zur Werse und hab die guten Döbel Plätze beobachtet.
Hier und da war auch etwas unterwegs.

Ob es nun der Zielfisch kann ich erst sagen wenn der an den Haken geht.


----------



## geomas

@Bimmelrudi  - danke für den Hinweis! 
Ich hab damit gestern nur ne fremde Pose + Schnur + Haken aus einem Baum geholt. 
Bin ansonsten sehr vorsichtig in diesen Angelegenheiten und pflichte dem Professor bei. 
Ist übrigens für etwaige Diskussionen am Gewässer immer nützlich, wenn man auf ne Tüte mit eingesammelten Müll verweisen kann.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn wir mit der Zeit mehr werden, könnte man über die Gründung einer Art von dt. Ableger der Chub Study Group nachdenken. Man trifft sich 1-2 Mal im Jahr zum Fischen und geht später gemeinsam stilvoll essen. Fänge, Schneidern, Angelberichte, Taktiken, Methoden usw. nehmen wir in Datenbänke auf.
> Das wäre was.


Können wir ja auch ohne gleich einen Klub zu gründen...


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Können wir ja auch ohne gleich einen Klub zu gründen...



Mehr wie mit dem Zaunpfahl winken kann ich anfangs nicht.


----------



## phirania

TobBok schrieb:


> So. Ich war am letzten Wochenende mal wieder los - leider noch keine Zeit den Bericht zu tippen.
> Mit einer 1,5 g Pose und einem 15 Gramm Sargblei bewaffnet gings mal wieder in den Hafen - kleinere Köderfische besorgen fürs baldige Aller-Quappen-Angeln.
> Die Bilder der kleineren Fische lass ich mal weg - alles Kleinfisch als KöFi.
> An dem Tag fütterte ich etwa 3 Hände Mais quasi vor meinen Füßen an, baute zuerst die Grundblei-Montage zusammen. Mit einem Wurm als Köder. Ich wollte mal schauen, ob ich am Rand des abgefütterten Platzes damit vllt eine stattliche Brasse überzeugen kann zu beißen.
> Doch die Brassen wollen bei uns so langsam nicht mehr. Im gesamten Hafengebiet wurde an dem Tag von insgesamt 6 Anglern lediglich eine ordentliche Brasse gefangen, die groß genug gewesen wäre, einen Wurm überhaupt zu nehmen.
> So blieb der Wurm über weite Teile des Tages unangetastet, bis auf ein paar Nippler von kleinen Fischen.
> Unter der Pose war derweil dauerhafter Betrieb. Bis 13 Uhr (ab 11 Uhr saß ich dort) tat sich recht wenig, nur ein  kleiner Döbel schaute vorbei.
> Aber ab 13 Uhr zogen wellenartig die Weißfischschwärme durch den Hafen, suchten sämtliche Kanten ab.
> Die Aller ist voll mit guten, kräftigen und vor allen dicken Rotaugen. Ich wollte hin, ein paar Kleinfische mit nem 14er Haken verhaften...
> Was passierte: Ein gutes Dutzend mehr als maßige Rotaugen knallte in meine Posenmontage hinein.
> Und das ging die ganze Zeit so. Ich verkleinerte den Köder dann von Mais auf Maden und dann stellten sich auch Fische in der Größe ein, die ich eigtl haben wollte.
> Anhang anzeigen 332861
> 
> 
> Ein Überraschungsgast auf das Maiskorn hatte ich dann doch. Als ich die Pose absichtlich flacher eingstellt hatte, nahm ein kleiner Döbel das Maiskorn in Beschlag.
> Man muss echt sagen, dass diese kleinen Stinker an einer kleinen Rolle und feiner Schnur schon Spaß machen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332862
> 
> 
> Als ich dann gegen 17 Uhr (in der Zwischenzeit war es so kalt geworden, dass ich eine Jacke angezogen hatte) die Grundmontage eingeholt hatte,
> schnappte sich ein feister Stachelritter den Wurm beim Hochziehen aus dem Wasser. Vllt sollte ich demnächst mal einfach einen kleinen Proppen mit Wurm drunter irgendwo ins Mittelwasser stellen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332860
> 
> 
> Das war mein letzter Samstag


Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## rustaweli

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mehr wie mit dem Zaunpfahl winken kann ich anfangs nicht.



Falls es manchen ehrenwerten Ükelstammtischfreunden an Döbelvorkommen in Gewässern mangelt, könnte man dies ja auch auf einen "Chub&Roach Club Germany" (so in der Art) erweitern. Gibt auch noch User in anderen Foren oder Bloginhaber, welche man vielleicht mit ins Boot holen könnte. Der Anfang von etwas Großem oder auch Nichts könnte ja auch ein unverbindliches Treffen beim Essen und einer Unterhaltung sein.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nachtrag : Habe gerade in meinem Buch nachgeschaut, also es gibt Döbel in Spanien, die größten Bestände gibt's allerdings in Großbritannien, Benelux und Frankreich.
> In Spanien nicht in allen Flussystemen ..



Neben etwa 3487239412941234 spezifisch iberischen Squalius Arten ist unser Liebling Sq. Cephalus auf der Halbinsel nur in einem relativ kleinen Gebiet im Nordosten verbreitet. Interessanterweise unterscheidet er sich genetisch von seinen französischen Cousins auf der anderen Seite der Pyrenäen relativ stark: Die gehören zum westlichen Stamm. Die iberischen Döbel stehen genetisch den griechisch/Balkanischen Döbeln (ägäischer Stamm) am nächsten, bilden aber offenbar einen eigenen Stamm. Vermutlich sind die spanischen Dickköppe also schon länger vor Ort als unsere mitteleuropäischen West-Döbel.
Interessant, aber von begrenztem praktischem Nutzen


----------



## Hering 58

TobBok schrieb:


> So. Ich war am letzten Wochenende mal wieder los - leider noch keine Zeit den Bericht zu tippen.
> Mit einer 1,5 g Pose und einem 15 Gramm Sargblei bewaffnet gings mal wieder in den Hafen - kleinere Köderfische besorgen fürs baldige Aller-Quappen-Angeln.
> Die Bilder der kleineren Fische lass ich mal weg - alles Kleinfisch als KöFi.
> An dem Tag fütterte ich etwa 3 Hände Mais quasi vor meinen Füßen an, baute zuerst die Grundblei-Montage zusammen. Mit einem Wurm als Köder. Ich wollte mal schauen, ob ich am Rand des abgefütterten Platzes damit vllt eine stattliche Brasse überzeugen kann zu beißen.
> Doch die Brassen wollen bei uns so langsam nicht mehr. Im gesamten Hafengebiet wurde an dem Tag von insgesamt 6 Anglern lediglich eine ordentliche Brasse gefangen, die groß genug gewesen wäre, einen Wurm überhaupt zu nehmen.
> So blieb der Wurm über weite Teile des Tages unangetastet, bis auf ein paar Nippler von kleinen Fischen.
> Unter der Pose war derweil dauerhafter Betrieb. Bis 13 Uhr (ab 11 Uhr saß ich dort) tat sich recht wenig, nur ein  kleiner Döbel schaute vorbei.
> Aber ab 13 Uhr zogen wellenartig die Weißfischschwärme durch den Hafen, suchten sämtliche Kanten ab.
> Die Aller ist voll mit guten, kräftigen und vor allen dicken Rotaugen. Ich wollte hin, ein paar Kleinfische mit nem 14er Haken verhaften...
> Was passierte: Ein gutes Dutzend mehr als maßige Rotaugen knallte in meine Posenmontage hinein.
> Und das ging die ganze Zeit so. Ich verkleinerte den Köder dann von Mais auf Maden und dann stellten sich auch Fische in der Größe ein, die ich eigtl haben wollte.
> Anhang anzeigen 332861
> 
> 
> Ein Überraschungsgast auf das Maiskorn hatte ich dann doch. Als ich die Pose absichtlich flacher eingstellt hatte, nahm ein kleiner Döbel das Maiskorn in Beschlag.
> Man muss echt sagen, dass diese kleinen Stinker an einer kleinen Rolle und feiner Schnur schon Spaß machen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332862
> 
> 
> Als ich dann gegen 17 Uhr (in der Zwischenzeit war es so kalt geworden, dass ich eine Jacke angezogen hatte) die Grundmontage eingeholt hatte,
> schnappte sich ein feister Stachelritter den Wurm beim Hochziehen aus dem Wasser. Vllt sollte ich demnächst mal einfach einen kleinen Proppen mit Wurm drunter irgendwo ins Mittelwasser stellen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332860
> 
> 
> Das war mein letzter Samstag


Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wow @Minimax ,das ist ja mal ne präzise Info ! Man lernt nicht aus! 
Dann kann ich natürlich im Osten des Landes keine gefangen haben, denke mal das die dann wohl nur in Galizien und Kantabrien vorkommen. Da hatte ich vor vielen vielen Jahren zwar auch schon mal die Rute ins Wasser gehalten aber nicht auf Friedfisch !
Im kantabrischem Gebirge gibt es halt tolle Salmonidenbestände bis hin zum Lachs .
Weiter ist das Angeln in der Brandung von schönen Fischen gesegnet .
In Frankreich fängt man in den Kanälen oft recht gut unsere Dickköpfe ,das bleibt auf jeden Fall im Kopf !

LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri an @TobBok


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an @TobBok 
Danke, lieber @Waller Michel, ich schick Dir ne PN mit der Lit.


----------



## phirania

Etwas älter...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwicz6ePterlAhWCIlAKHYRoD6gQMwhAKAAwAA&url=https://fischundfang.de/50-tipps-doebel-quickie/&psig=AOvVaw1RZU12YfxKWNScVBYRk8on&ust=1573845396174334&ictx=3&uact=3


----------



## phirania




----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
nach der ganzen Döbelei hier am grünen Tisch musste ich heut einfach ans Wasser.
Nicht zuletzt habe ich mich ja mit meiner Faselei ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster
gelehnt, und irgendwie muss man ja doch ab und zu seine Aussagen belegen.
Also habe ich heute meine Winterstelle zum Grundangeln aufgesucht.





Blöd nur,
das heut ein herrlich sonniger Tag war, mit recht milden Temperaturen (9-10 mittags)
das Wasser hingegen war mit 6,4 schon ziemlich kalt- dennoch spielten unheimlich
viel Kleinfische an der Oberfläche und genossen wie ich den Sonnenschein.
Viel Zeit war nicht, ich war gegen 14h am Flüsschen und habe erstmal ca 20 min aufgebaut,
alle paar Minuten mit vierfünf Würfelchen angefüttert, Tee getrunken, geraucht
und montiert.




Wie oben beschrieben hab ich versucht ne etwas dezente Montage zu knüppern: Leichte
Feeder mit 0,75er Spitze, 16er Stroft durchgebunden und ein 10 g Dropshot am variablen
Paternoster an Gleitperle, und das Vorfach habe ich so im Laufe des Tages je nachdem
zwischen 20-60 cm eingestellt. Haken 12er Hayabusa.
Die erste Stunde schiens, als sei der Swim nun vollends in Güsterhand, gleich beim ersten
Wurf schnappte eine zeimlich große Güster mit einem ernsthaften Metazerkarienproblem mein
viel zu kleines Würfelchen. Mit größerem Köder und ohne Stoppermade wurde es besser, aber
die kleinen Nervensägen stupsten und knabberten so am Köder herum, und ich fing an, die
ersten Noten der Marseillaise zu pfeifen, und mir zu überlegen, wie ich nach meinen
grossspurigen Tips zurückrudern könnte. Zwischendurch sorgte eine nach Abriss in Wasser
gefallene Feederspitze für eine kleine Erfrischung, die hab ich nämlich mit beherztem
Griff mit freiem Unterarm in die eiskalten FLuten retten können, brrr.
Jedenfalls waren die Vögel ausgeflogen und die Sonne sank, also habe ich mich um nur
10m verlagert, denn weit konnten sie nicht sein:
Und vom neuen Platz konnte ich von da aus einen tiefen, tiefen Gumpen fast ohne
Strömung erreichen- Ob sich die Johnnies aus der kalten Strömung und dem nervigen
Güstergewimmel in seine Tiefen zurückgezogen hatten? Hatten sie- nach Aufbauen und
dem alten Anfütterspiel gabs sofort nen entschlossenen Biss, und ja, es war ein
Zielfisch, und für meine Verhältnisse kein schlechter, der sich nun ungewöhnlich
wütend daranmachte, den kleinen Swim gründlich aufzuräumen





Ach Freunde, was war ich erleichtert, das es doch noch geklappt hatte, und das
ich mit dem nahegelegenen Gumpen Glück hatte. Schätze, heut hätts an anderer
Stelle auch mit der Pose geklappt- aber heut gings ja um das Ledger-Proof-of-Concept.
Schätze aber, das ich den schönen 42er Burschen eher Fortuna als dem Concept zu
verdanken habe. Der ist für unseren @Kochtopf, dem ich auf diesem Wege gute Besserung
wünsche: Eigentlich wäre das Deiner, mein  Alter, Nottingham!






Inzwischen kroch schon der Nebel sehr malerisch aus den Wiesen, und nach der Randale
sollte lehrbuchmässig jeder Fisch das Weite gesucht haben. Ich dachte also schon ans
Packen, als ich erneut einen Biss bekam und diesen tollen Fang landen konnte-
Ganz so selektiv ist Currytulip also nicht, JEDER liebt es- hier ist der Beweis (btw.soviel also zu 16er Stroft):







Dann war´s aber auch genug für heute- und trotzdem gab´s 5 Minuten später, an der
gleichen Stelle doch noch einen kleinen Knappdreissiger- und damit war ich ein
vollends glücklicher Minimax. 2 Stündchen angeln, wovon die letzten 40 Minuten
2 Zielfische und einen wirklich ungewöhnlichen Exoten gebracht haben.
Ich habe dann noch kurz den zum Händeringen schönen Sonnenuntergang mit dem
verheissungs- und geheimnisvoll aufsteigenden Wiesennebeln genossen, und
dann zusammengepackt. Heute haben die Flussgötter mir und dem Plan ihre Gunst erwiesen-
aber wer weiss, wie es das nächste Mal aussieht?






Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Petri heil und danke für den Bericht, @TobBok !

@rhinefisher  - die Super Ultegra ist heute gekommen. Fühlt sich (indoor) gut an - schnell und sehr leicht. Schön auch die zurückhaltende Optik - der EVA-Stopfen alleine läßt die Rute schon sehr viel edler wirken als meine bisherigen billigen Peitschen. Danke nochmals für den Tipp!
Ach ja - hast Du einen Konnektor („Stonfo”) montiert oder nutzt Du die klassische Montage mit Silikonschlauch?


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, das sieht aber gut aus bei Dir, lieber @Minimax ! 
Herzliches Petri heil und danke für den tollen und schön bebilderten Bericht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> nach der ganzen Döbelei hier am grünen Tisch musste ich heut einfach ans Wasser.
> Nicht zuletzt habe ich mich ja mit meiner Faselei ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster
> gelehnt, und irgendwie muss man ja doch ab und zu seine Aussagen belegen.
> Also habe ich heute meine Winterstelle zum Grundangeln aufgesucht.
> Anhang anzeigen 332880
> 
> Blöd nur,
> das heut ein herrlich sonniger Tag war, mit recht milden Temperaturen (9-10 mittags)
> das Wasser hingegen war mit 6,4 schon ziemlich kalt- dennoch spielten unheimlich
> viel Kleinfische an der Oberfläche und genossen wie ich den Sonnenschein.
> Viel Zeit war nicht, ich war gegen 14h am Flüsschen und habe erstmal ca 20 min aufgebaut,
> alle paar Minuten mit vierfünf Würfelchen angefüttert, Tee getrunken, geraucht
> und montiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 332881
> 
> Wie oben beschrieben hab ich versucht ne etwas dezente Montage zu knüppern: Leichte
> Feeder mit 0,75er Spitze, 16er Stroft durchgebunden und ein 10 g Dropshot am variablen
> Paternoster an Gleitperle, und das Vorfach habe ich so im Laufe des Tages je nachdem
> zwischen 20-60 cm eingestellt. Haken 12er Hayabusa.
> Die erste Stunde schiens, als sei der Swim nun vollends in Güsterhand, gleich beim ersten
> Wurf schnappte eine zeimlich große Güster mit einem ernsthaften Metazerkarienproblem mein
> viel zu kleines Würfelchen. Mit größerem Köder und ohne Stoppermade wurde es besser, aber
> die kleinen Nervensägen stupsten und knabberten so am Köder herum, und ich fing an, die
> ersten Noten der Marseillaise zu pfeifen, und mir zu überlegen, wie ich nach meinen
> grossspurigen Tips zurückrudern könnte. Zwischendurch sorgte eine nach Abriss in Wasser
> gefallene Feederspitze für eine kleine Erfrischung, die hab ich nämlich mit beherztem
> Griff mit freiem Unterarm in die eiskalten FLuten retten können, brrr.
> Jedenfalls waren die Vögel ausgeflogen und die Sonne sank, also habe ich mich um nur
> 10m verlagert, denn weit konnten sie nicht sein:
> Und vom neuen Platz konnte ich von da aus einen tiefen, tiefen Gumpen fast ohne
> Strömung erreichen- Ob sich die Johnnies aus der kalten Strömung und dem nervigen
> Güstergewimmel in seine Tiefen zurückgezogen hatten? Hatten sie- nach Aufbauen und
> dem alten Anfütterspiel gabs sofort nen entschlossenen Biss, und ja, es war ein
> Zielfisch, und für meine Verhältnisse kein schlechter, der sich nun ungewöhnlich
> wütend daranmachte, den kleinen Swim gründlich aufzuräumen
> Anhang anzeigen 332882
> 
> 
> Ach Freunde, was war ich erleichtert, das es doch noch geklappt hatte, und das
> ich mit dem nahegelegenen Gumpen Glück hatte. Schätze, heut hätts an anderer
> Stelle auch mit der Pose geklappt- aber heut gings ja um das Ledger-Proof-of-Concept.
> Schätze aber, das ich den schönen 42er Burschen eher Fortuna als dem Concept zu
> verdanken habe. Der ist für unseren @Kochtopf, dem ich auf diesem Wege gute Besserung
> wünsche: Eigentlich wäre das Deiner, mein  Alter, Nottingham!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332883
> 
> 
> Inzwischen kroch schon der Nebel sehr malerisch aus den Wiesen, und nach der Randale
> sollte lehrbuchmässig jeder Fisch das Weite gesucht haben. Ich dachte also schon ans
> Packen, als ich erneut einen Biss bekam und diesen tollen Fang landen konnte-
> Ganz so selektiv ist Currytulip also nicht, JEDER liebt es- hier ist der Beweis (btw.soviel also zu 16er Stroft):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332884
> 
> 
> 
> Dann war´s aber auch genug für heute- und trotzdem gab´s 5 Minuten später, an der
> gleichen Stelle doch noch einen kleinen Knappdreissiger- und damit war ich ein
> vollends glücklicher Minimax. 2 Stündchen angeln, wovon die letzten 40 Minuten
> 2 Zielfische und einen wirklich ungewöhnlichen Exoten gebracht haben.
> Ich habe dann noch kurz den zum Händeringen schönen Sonnenuntergang mit dem
> verheissungs- und geheimnisvoll aufsteigenden Wiesennebeln genossen, und
> dann zusammengepackt. Heute haben die Flussgötter mir und dem Plan ihre Gunst erwiesen-
> aber wer weiss, wie es das nächste Mal aussieht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332885
> 
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax




Das ist ja ein toller Bericht @Minimax . 

Ein sehr schönes Flüsschen mit den Bäumen da so dicht dran(die fehlen mir hier).

Petri Heil auch zur schönen Radkappe - sicher eine tolle Trophäe für die Wohnzimmerwand.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> nach der ganzen Döbelei hier am grünen Tisch musste ich heut einfach ans Wasser.
> Nicht zuletzt habe ich mich ja mit meiner Faselei ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster
> gelehnt, und irgendwie muss man ja doch ab und zu seine Aussagen belegen.
> Also habe ich heute meine Winterstelle zum Grundangeln aufgesucht.
> Anhang anzeigen 332880
> 
> Blöd nur,
> das heut ein herrlich sonniger Tag war, mit recht milden Temperaturen (9-10 mittags)
> das Wasser hingegen war mit 6,4 schon ziemlich kalt- dennoch spielten unheimlich
> viel Kleinfische an der Oberfläche und genossen wie ich den Sonnenschein.
> Viel Zeit war nicht, ich war gegen 14h am Flüsschen und habe erstmal ca 20 min aufgebaut,
> alle paar Minuten mit vierfünf Würfelchen angefüttert, Tee getrunken, geraucht
> und montiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 332881
> 
> Wie oben beschrieben hab ich versucht ne etwas dezente Montage zu knüppern: Leichte
> Feeder mit 0,75er Spitze, 16er Stroft durchgebunden und ein 10 g Dropshot am variablen
> Paternoster an Gleitperle, und das Vorfach habe ich so im Laufe des Tages je nachdem
> zwischen 20-60 cm eingestellt. Haken 12er Hayabusa.
> Die erste Stunde schiens, als sei der Swim nun vollends in Güsterhand, gleich beim ersten
> Wurf schnappte eine zeimlich große Güster mit einem ernsthaften Metazerkarienproblem mein
> viel zu kleines Würfelchen. Mit größerem Köder und ohne Stoppermade wurde es besser, aber
> die kleinen Nervensägen stupsten und knabberten so am Köder herum, und ich fing an, die
> ersten Noten der Marseillaise zu pfeifen, und mir zu überlegen, wie ich nach meinen
> grossspurigen Tips zurückrudern könnte. Zwischendurch sorgte eine nach Abriss in Wasser
> gefallene Feederspitze für eine kleine Erfrischung, die hab ich nämlich mit beherztem
> Griff mit freiem Unterarm in die eiskalten FLuten retten können, brrr.
> Jedenfalls waren die Vögel ausgeflogen und die Sonne sank, also habe ich mich um nur
> 10m verlagert, denn weit konnten sie nicht sein:
> Und vom neuen Platz konnte ich von da aus einen tiefen, tiefen Gumpen fast ohne
> Strömung erreichen- Ob sich die Johnnies aus der kalten Strömung und dem nervigen
> Güstergewimmel in seine Tiefen zurückgezogen hatten? Hatten sie- nach Aufbauen und
> dem alten Anfütterspiel gabs sofort nen entschlossenen Biss, und ja, es war ein
> Zielfisch, und für meine Verhältnisse kein schlechter, der sich nun ungewöhnlich
> wütend daranmachte, den kleinen Swim gründlich aufzuräumen
> Anhang anzeigen 332882
> 
> 
> Ach Freunde, was war ich erleichtert, das es doch noch geklappt hatte, und das
> ich mit dem nahegelegenen Gumpen Glück hatte. Schätze, heut hätts an anderer
> Stelle auch mit der Pose geklappt- aber heut gings ja um das Ledger-Proof-of-Concept.
> Schätze aber, das ich den schönen 42er Burschen eher Fortuna als dem Concept zu
> verdanken habe. Der ist für unseren @Kochtopf, dem ich auf diesem Wege gute Besserung
> wünsche: Eigentlich wäre das Deiner, mein  Alter, Nottingham!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332883
> 
> 
> Inzwischen kroch schon der Nebel sehr malerisch aus den Wiesen, und nach der Randale
> sollte lehrbuchmässig jeder Fisch das Weite gesucht haben. Ich dachte also schon ans
> Packen, als ich erneut einen Biss bekam und diesen tollen Fang landen konnte-
> Ganz so selektiv ist Currytulip also nicht, JEDER liebt es- hier ist der Beweis (btw.soviel also zu 16er Stroft):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332884
> 
> 
> 
> Dann war´s aber auch genug für heute- und trotzdem gab´s 5 Minuten später, an der
> gleichen Stelle doch noch einen kleinen Knappdreissiger- und damit war ich ein
> vollends glücklicher Minimax. 2 Stündchen angeln, wovon die letzten 40 Minuten
> 2 Zielfische und einen wirklich ungewöhnlichen Exoten gebracht haben.
> Ich habe dann noch kurz den zum Händeringen schönen Sonnenuntergang mit dem
> verheissungs- und geheimnisvoll aufsteigenden Wiesennebeln genossen, und
> dann zusammengepackt. Heute haben die Flussgötter mir und dem Plan ihre Gunst erwiesen-
> aber wer weiss, wie es das nächste Mal aussieht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332885
> 
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Dickes Petri
Ist doch immer schön wenn ein Plan aufgeht
Ach übrigens die Radkappe / Felge ist doch ein gutes Wichtelgeschenk.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> nach der ganzen Döbelei hier am grünen Tisch musste ich heut einfach ans Wasser.
> Nicht zuletzt habe ich mich ja mit meiner Faselei ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster
> gelehnt, und irgendwie muss man ja doch ab und zu seine Aussagen belegen.
> Also habe ich heute meine Winterstelle zum Grundangeln aufgesucht.
> Anhang anzeigen 332880
> 
> Blöd nur,
> das heut ein herrlich sonniger Tag war, mit recht milden Temperaturen (9-10 mittags)
> das Wasser hingegen war mit 6,4 schon ziemlich kalt- dennoch spielten unheimlich
> viel Kleinfische an der Oberfläche und genossen wie ich den Sonnenschein.
> Viel Zeit war nicht, ich war gegen 14h am Flüsschen und habe erstmal ca 20 min aufgebaut,
> alle paar Minuten mit vierfünf Würfelchen angefüttert, Tee getrunken, geraucht
> und montiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 332881
> 
> Wie oben beschrieben hab ich versucht ne etwas dezente Montage zu knüppern: Leichte
> Feeder mit 0,75er Spitze, 16er Stroft durchgebunden und ein 10 g Dropshot am variablen
> Paternoster an Gleitperle, und das Vorfach habe ich so im Laufe des Tages je nachdem
> zwischen 20-60 cm eingestellt. Haken 12er Hayabusa.
> Die erste Stunde schiens, als sei der Swim nun vollends in Güsterhand, gleich beim ersten
> Wurf schnappte eine zeimlich große Güster mit einem ernsthaften Metazerkarienproblem mein
> viel zu kleines Würfelchen. Mit größerem Köder und ohne Stoppermade wurde es besser, aber
> die kleinen Nervensägen stupsten und knabberten so am Köder herum, und ich fing an, die
> ersten Noten der Marseillaise zu pfeifen, und mir zu überlegen, wie ich nach meinen
> grossspurigen Tips zurückrudern könnte. Zwischendurch sorgte eine nach Abriss in Wasser
> gefallene Feederspitze für eine kleine Erfrischung, die hab ich nämlich mit beherztem
> Griff mit freiem Unterarm in die eiskalten FLuten retten können, brrr.
> Jedenfalls waren die Vögel ausgeflogen und die Sonne sank, also habe ich mich um nur
> 10m verlagert, denn weit konnten sie nicht sein:
> Und vom neuen Platz konnte ich von da aus einen tiefen, tiefen Gumpen fast ohne
> Strömung erreichen- Ob sich die Johnnies aus der kalten Strömung und dem nervigen
> Güstergewimmel in seine Tiefen zurückgezogen hatten? Hatten sie- nach Aufbauen und
> dem alten Anfütterspiel gabs sofort nen entschlossenen Biss, und ja, es war ein
> Zielfisch, und für meine Verhältnisse kein schlechter, der sich nun ungewöhnlich
> wütend daranmachte, den kleinen Swim gründlich aufzuräumen
> Anhang anzeigen 332882
> 
> 
> Ach Freunde, was war ich erleichtert, das es doch noch geklappt hatte, und das
> ich mit dem nahegelegenen Gumpen Glück hatte. Schätze, heut hätts an anderer
> Stelle auch mit der Pose geklappt- aber heut gings ja um das Ledger-Proof-of-Concept.
> Schätze aber, das ich den schönen 42er Burschen eher Fortuna als dem Concept zu
> verdanken habe. Der ist für unseren @Kochtopf, dem ich auf diesem Wege gute Besserung
> wünsche: Eigentlich wäre das Deiner, mein  Alter, Nottingham!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332883
> 
> 
> Inzwischen kroch schon der Nebel sehr malerisch aus den Wiesen, und nach der Randale
> sollte lehrbuchmässig jeder Fisch das Weite gesucht haben. Ich dachte also schon ans
> Packen, als ich erneut einen Biss bekam und diesen tollen Fang landen konnte-
> Ganz so selektiv ist Currytulip also nicht, JEDER liebt es- hier ist der Beweis (btw.soviel also zu 16er Stroft):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332884
> 
> 
> 
> Dann war´s aber auch genug für heute- und trotzdem gab´s 5 Minuten später, an der
> gleichen Stelle doch noch einen kleinen Knappdreissiger- und damit war ich ein
> vollends glücklicher Minimax. 2 Stündchen angeln, wovon die letzten 40 Minuten
> 2 Zielfische und einen wirklich ungewöhnlichen Exoten gebracht haben.
> Ich habe dann noch kurz den zum Händeringen schönen Sonnenuntergang mit dem
> verheissungs- und geheimnisvoll aufsteigenden Wiesennebeln genossen, und
> dann zusammengepackt. Heute haben die Flussgötter mir und dem Plan ihre Gunst erwiesen-
> aber wer weiss, wie es das nächste Mal aussieht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332885
> 
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Das ist ja ein richtig toller Bericht.Petri,auch zur Radkappe.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Wunderschöner Bericht und tolle Bilder. Freut mich wirklich, dass es mit den Jonnys bei dir geklappt hat. Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Hier mal was übers Posenangeln..


----------



## geomas

Bin gerade am überlegen - mein bislang erster und einziger Döbelansitz 2019* hat mir ja gleich einen guten Fisch gebracht. Für mich schwer zu toppen.
Morgen hab ich Zeit. Soll ichs erneut wagen und in Richtung Westen zur Döbelstelle brausen oder versuche ich in der Nähe mein Glück auf eine andere Species?
Hmmm, Zeit für ne Runde Solo-Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck...





*) https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1445#post-4974799


Nachtrag: Hab mir beim Solo-Schere-Stein-Papier fast die Finger gebrochen, aber der Sieger (=die Entscheidung) steht fest: ich fahre „nach dem Döbel sein Revier”.

Aus purer Experimentierfreude kommt LB mit ins Marschgepäck und ne kleine Auswahl an Gripmesh-Feedern. Evtl. probiere ich die Beigabe von Dosenmais zu den Tulip-Würfeln. Und würde am Haken ein Korn Mais (Gummi oder echt) als Stopper hinter dem Tulip nutzen. Mal sehen.
Die Darent Valley 8ft ist noch im Wagen, ne zweite Feeder kommt ebenfalls mit.

Die Bisse bei Dir, @Minimax, kamen noch kräftig-unmißverständlich, oder? So interpretierte ich Deinen Text.


----------



## phirania

Hoffe das Wetter spielt in nächster Zeit mal mit.
Wollte dies Jahr noch ein paar Köder ausprobieren,ZB.Blutegel.
Die haben letzten Winter auch gut gefangen.
Käsewürfel und Fleischwurst sollten auch wieder mit in den Ködertopf...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen - mein bislang erster und einziger Döbelansitz 2019* hat mir ja gleich einen guten Fisch gebracht. Für mich schwer zu toppen.
> Morgen hab ich Zeit. Soll ichs erneut wagen und in Richtung Westen zur Döbelstelle brausen oder versuche ich in der Nähe mein Glück auf eine andere Species?
> Hmmm, Zeit für ne Runde Solo-Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1445#post-4974799
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Hab mir beim Solo-Schere-Stein-Papier fast die Finger gebrochen, aber der Sieger (=die Entscheidung) steht fest: ich fahre „nach dem Döbel sein Revier”.
> 
> Aus purer Experimentierfreude kommt LB mit ins Marschgepäck und ne kleine Auswahl an Gripmesh-Feedern. Evtl. probiere ich die Beigabe von Dosenmais zu den Tulip-Würfeln. Und würde am Haken ein Korn Mais (Gummi oder echt) als Stopper hinter dem Tulip nutzen. Mal sehen.
> Die Darent Valley 8ft ist noch im Wagen, ne zweite Feeder kommt ebenfalls mit.
> 
> Die Bisse bei Dir, @Minimax, kamen noch kräftig-unmißverständlich, oder? So interpretierte ich Deinen Text.


Werfe eine Münze und halte dich strikt an das Ergebnis (ausser du bist mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden, dann wähle die entgegengesetzte Option)

**nachtrag**
Oder fahr direkt zum Döbel


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen - mein bislang erster und einziger Döbelansitz 2019* hat mir ja gleich einen guten Fisch gebracht. Für mich schwer zu toppen.
> Morgen hab ich Zeit. Soll ichs erneut wagen und in Richtung Westen zur Döbelstelle brausen oder versuche ich in der Nähe mein Glück auf eine andere Species?
> Hmmm, Zeit für ne Runde Solo-Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck...
> *) https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1445#post-4974799



Lieber Geo, entschuldige bitte, das ich diesen wunderbaren Bericht damals garnicht so recht bemerkt hatte. 
Die Stelle und der schöne Dickkopf sind sehr verheissungsvoll- wenn Du Lust hast, dann ziehe es unbedingt durch. Ich bin mir sicher, das es eine schöne Angelei wird. Und ob Fisch oder nicht, diese kleinen Flüsse haben ihre eigene, verwunschene Magie: 
Eigentlich lässt ein solcher Spätherbsttag weniger an Döbel als an Rotaugen denken, mit den seltsamen Wolkenschleiern, und der untergehenden Sonne, die in ihrer pfirsichfarbenen Kraftlosigkeit eine ganz besondere Lichtstimmung von eigentümlicher Zartheit schafft. Die entblätternden Bäume neigen sich knorrig und streng über den Fluss, schwarze Tuschespuren im Aquarell.
Winzige blasse Baetidae schlüpfen zum hoffnungslosen Flug, Ein echter Rabe schüchtert die Krähen mit einem harten "Kroh" ein, und dann zerstören die Kraniche wie eine V-Förmige Brummikolonne die seltsame kleine Stille. Wer weiss, mit Glück kannst Du zwischen den steigenden Wiesennebeln Katebush im Mohnroten sehen, oder war es die sinkende Sonne- sicher kann man ja nie sein?
Das könntest Du erleben- oder natürlich in der Stadtwarnow auf Weissis gehen.


----------



## geomas

Danke, lieber Minimax!
Yo, einen akzeptablen Start in den Tag vorrausgesetzt gehts zur Döbel-Stelle. Dort soll es (in der Tat) auch prima Plötz geben. 
Deshalb werde ich keinen Zielfisch ausrufen sondern (im übertragenen Sinne) nehmen, was da kommen mag. Und mich freuen.
Die Matsch-Maden, die ich vor exakt einem Monat erstand, werden für ihr letztes großes und ultimatives Abenteuer fitgemacht. 
Leider sind es nicht genug für großzügigen Einsatz - der von Heinz in den Osten verschiffte Baitdropper kommt mit und ein kleiner Madenkorb auch.

Die neue Stippe muß dann noch auf ihren Ersteinsatz warten.

Ach ja - ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch: es gibt zwei reizvolle Swims. Eine Stelle direkt vor den Füßen stromauf und eine weitere etwas stromab (dort gabs den 45cm-Chub). Ist es strategisch günstiger, erst stromauf in Nahdistanz zu fischen und danach stromab und weiter ab zu angeln oder andersrum?
Die Logik und ich werden keine Partner mehr diesen Abend.


----------



## Kochtopf

Also, an meinem Fluss fange ich immer an der Stelle an, wo es den letzten guten Fisch gab - und kehre wenn möglich immer abschließend zu ihr zurück, ich hab dann ja quasi schon angefüttert. Ob Strom auf oder ab mache ich mir keine Gedanken


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch: es gibt zwei reizvolle Swims. Eine Stelle direkt vor den Füßen stromauf und eine weitere etwas stromab (dort gabs den 45cm-Chub). Ist es strategisch günstiger, erst stromauf in Nahdistanz zu fischen und danach stromab und weiter ab zu angeln oder andersrum?
> Die Logik und ich werden keine Partner mehr diesen Abend.



Also jetzt reichts ababoamal- Die Seele des Ükels, mit allen Wassern gewaschen, in der Wolle gefärbt, ausgekochter Ledgermeister zerzweifelt sich am Abend vorher: Setz Dich doch einfach an die* schönere* Stelle, herrjemine!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Hier mal was übers Posenangeln..


Sehr Interessantes Video-Kalle.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 

Danke für den schönen und aussagekräftigen Bericht. Deine Montage mit dem Dropshot Blei wäre auch eine Option was ich bei meinen Aiteln mal versichen könnte. Bisher besteht meine Montage noch komplett aus Hauptschnur inc. Seitenarm. Dropshotblei mit den passenden Wirbeln hab ich mir schon mal selber gegossen bzw könnte ich noch in unterschiedlichen Größen angießen. Einen Versuch wäre es wert.......da warte ich aber noch bis es kälter geworden ist und evtl Schnee liegt. Die passende Stelle mit "fast" schon Fanggarantie hab ich ja 

@geomas 
Dir wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei deiner geplanten Pirsch, auf das du wider einen schönen Fangen kannst. 

Den restlichen Ukeln wünsch ich ebenfals ein erfolgreiches Wochenende, geniest es und fangt den ein oder anderne schönen Fisch.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil und danke für den Bericht, @TobBok !
> 
> @rhinefisher  - die Super Ultegra ist heute gekommen. Fühlt sich (indoor) gut an - schnell und sehr leicht. Schön auch die zurückhaltende Optik - der EVA-Stopfen alleine läßt die Rute schon sehr viel edler wirken als meine bisherigen billigen Peitschen. Danke nochmals für den Tipp!
> Ach ja - hast Du einen Konnektor („Stonfo”) montiert oder nutzt Du die klassische Montage mit Silikonschlauch?



Weder noch - ich habe den Beutel mit den Stonfo-Nubsies nicht gfunden, und deshalb einen Loop Connector aus dem Fiegenbereich auf die Spitze geschoben.
Und nein, davon mache ich kein Pic - das sieht zu bescheuert aus.. .
Ja - wirklich nette Rute. Da ist nicht nur der Stopfen besser..


----------



## rhinefisher

Was ist eigentlich mit unserem allseits geschätzten Friedfischpolyhistor?
Weiß jemand was?
Gerne via PN..


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> nach der ganzen Döbelei hier am grünen Tisch musste ich heut einfach ans Wasser.
> Nicht zuletzt habe ich mich ja mit meiner Faselei ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster
> gelehnt, und irgendwie muss man ja doch ab und zu seine Aussagen belegen.
> Also habe ich heute meine Winterstelle zum Grundangeln aufgesucht.
> Anhang anzeigen 332880
> 
> Blöd nur,
> das heut ein herrlich sonniger Tag war, mit recht milden Temperaturen (9-10 mittags)
> das Wasser hingegen war mit 6,4 schon ziemlich kalt- dennoch spielten unheimlich
> viel Kleinfische an der Oberfläche und genossen wie ich den Sonnenschein.
> Viel Zeit war nicht, ich war gegen 14h am Flüsschen und habe erstmal ca 20 min aufgebaut,
> alle paar Minuten mit vierfünf Würfelchen angefüttert, Tee getrunken, geraucht
> und montiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 332881
> 
> Wie oben beschrieben hab ich versucht ne etwas dezente Montage zu knüppern: Leichte
> Feeder mit 0,75er Spitze, 16er Stroft durchgebunden und ein 10 g Dropshot am variablen
> Paternoster an Gleitperle, und das Vorfach habe ich so im Laufe des Tages je nachdem
> zwischen 20-60 cm eingestellt. Haken 12er Hayabusa.
> Die erste Stunde schiens, als sei der Swim nun vollends in Güsterhand, gleich beim ersten
> Wurf schnappte eine zeimlich große Güster mit einem ernsthaften Metazerkarienproblem mein
> viel zu kleines Würfelchen. Mit größerem Köder und ohne Stoppermade wurde es besser, aber
> die kleinen Nervensägen stupsten und knabberten so am Köder herum, und ich fing an, die
> ersten Noten der Marseillaise zu pfeifen, und mir zu überlegen, wie ich nach meinen
> grossspurigen Tips zurückrudern könnte. Zwischendurch sorgte eine nach Abriss in Wasser
> gefallene Feederspitze für eine kleine Erfrischung, die hab ich nämlich mit beherztem
> Griff mit freiem Unterarm in die eiskalten FLuten retten können, brrr.
> Jedenfalls waren die Vögel ausgeflogen und die Sonne sank, also habe ich mich um nur
> 10m verlagert, denn weit konnten sie nicht sein:
> Und vom neuen Platz konnte ich von da aus einen tiefen, tiefen Gumpen fast ohne
> Strömung erreichen- Ob sich die Johnnies aus der kalten Strömung und dem nervigen
> Güstergewimmel in seine Tiefen zurückgezogen hatten? Hatten sie- nach Aufbauen und
> dem alten Anfütterspiel gabs sofort nen entschlossenen Biss, und ja, es war ein
> Zielfisch, und für meine Verhältnisse kein schlechter, der sich nun ungewöhnlich
> wütend daranmachte, den kleinen Swim gründlich aufzuräumen
> Anhang anzeigen 332882
> 
> 
> Ach Freunde, was war ich erleichtert, das es doch noch geklappt hatte, und das
> ich mit dem nahegelegenen Gumpen Glück hatte. Schätze, heut hätts an anderer
> Stelle auch mit der Pose geklappt- aber heut gings ja um das Ledger-Proof-of-Concept.
> Schätze aber, das ich den schönen 42er Burschen eher Fortuna als dem Concept zu
> verdanken habe. Der ist für unseren @Kochtopf, dem ich auf diesem Wege gute Besserung
> wünsche: Eigentlich wäre das Deiner, mein  Alter, Nottingham!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332883
> 
> 
> Inzwischen kroch schon der Nebel sehr malerisch aus den Wiesen, und nach der Randale
> sollte lehrbuchmässig jeder Fisch das Weite gesucht haben. Ich dachte also schon ans
> Packen, als ich erneut einen Biss bekam und diesen tollen Fang landen konnte-
> Ganz so selektiv ist Currytulip also nicht, JEDER liebt es- hier ist der Beweis (btw.soviel also zu 16er Stroft):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332884
> 
> 
> 
> Dann war´s aber auch genug für heute- und trotzdem gab´s 5 Minuten später, an der
> gleichen Stelle doch noch einen kleinen Knappdreissiger- und damit war ich ein
> vollends glücklicher Minimax. 2 Stündchen angeln, wovon die letzten 40 Minuten
> 2 Zielfische und einen wirklich ungewöhnlichen Exoten gebracht haben.
> Ich habe dann noch kurz den zum Händeringen schönen Sonnenuntergang mit dem
> verheissungs- und geheimnisvoll aufsteigenden Wiesennebeln genossen, und
> dann zusammengepackt. Heute haben die Flussgötter mir und dem Plan ihre Gunst erwiesen-
> aber wer weiss, wie es das nächste Mal aussieht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332885
> 
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax




Vielleicht wäre es schon ganz unterhaltsam deine literarischen Ergüsse, garniert mit einigen ausgewählten Pics vom Geo,zu sammeln und in eine lesbare Reihenfolge zu bringen..
Das ist textlich auch nicht schlechter als die Sachen von den vielzitierten Brits, nur humorvoller - Fototechnisch sogar deutlich sehenswerter.
Wirklich nett zu lesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, lieber Minimax!
> Yo, einen akzeptablen Start in den Tag vorrausgesetzt gehts zur Döbel-Stelle. Dort soll es (in der Tat) auch prima Plötz geben.
> Deshalb werde ich keinen Zielfisch ausrufen sondern (im übertragenen Sinne) nehmen, was da kommen mag. Und mich freuen.
> Die Matsch-Maden, die ich vor exakt einem Monat erstand, werden für ihr letztes großes und ultimatives Abenteuer fitgemacht.
> Leider sind es nicht genug für großzügigen Einsatz - der von Heinz in den Osten verschiffte Baitdropper kommt mit und ein kleiner Madenkorb auch.
> 
> Die neue Stippe muß dann noch auf ihren Ersteinsatz warten.
> 
> Ach ja - ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch: es gibt zwei reizvolle Swims. Eine Stelle direkt vor den Füßen stromauf und eine weitere etwas stromab (dort gabs den 45cm-Chub). Ist es strategisch günstiger, erst stromauf in Nahdistanz zu fischen und danach stromab und weiter ab zu angeln oder andersrum?
> Die Logik und ich werden keine Partner mehr diesen Abend.




Bei mir ist heute absolut kein Döbelwetter aber ich drücke dir die Daumen, Georg.


----------



## geomas

Das Wetter ist alles andere als gut oder angenehm, aber nur heute hab ich die Zeit. 
Also was soll's und ab dafür.
Danke für die guten Wünsche!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch Petri !
Das Wetter ist bei uns auch sehr bescheiden, die Temperaturen machen mir eigentlich nix ,nur immer wieder nass und Regen ...
Bei so einem Wetter ist das Ansitzangeln nicht wirklich schön, vielleicht werde ich mal mit der Spinnrute etwas Strecke machen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Viel Erfolg heute am döbelhaltigen Ort, @geomas ich bin sicher, das wird heut ne tolle Angelei!

@Jungs: Vielen lieben Dank für Euren Zuspruch, da machts gleich doppelt Spass von Glück und Unglück am Wasser zu berichten!




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil auch zur schönen Radkappe - sicher eine tolle Trophäe für die Wohnzimmerwand.





phirania schrieb:


> Ach übrigens die Radkappe / Felge ist doch ein gutes Wichtelgeschenk.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri,auch zur Radkappe.



Ich hab die Radkappe gleich versorgt und eingefroren (ihr wisst ja, keine Küchenbilder),
die werde ich bei Gelegenheit a la meuniere auf der Chromseite braten, ganz leicht mehliert,
paar Spritzer Zitrone, in reichlich guter Butter. Ganz pur und köstlich. Dazu ein einfacher
Stacheldrahtsalat und ein Fläschen Bilgenwasser. Das wird ein Festmahl wenn die Mutter der Missus mal wieder zu Besuch kommt.

Ich wünsch allen die am Wochende ans Wasser kommen viel Erfolg und schöne Stunden,
hg
Minimax​


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Fläschen Bilgenwasser. Das wird ein Festmahl wenn die Mutter der Missus mal wieder zu Besuch kommt.




Für solch spezielle Anlässe mache ich immer extra Eiswürfel.

....aus dem Wasser, welches sich im Klobürstenhalter sammelt....


----------



## rhinefisher

Dafür müsste sich doch unter uns Ükeln ein Liebhaber finden lassen..
https://vintagefishingtackle.co.uk/...he-chris-yates-barbus-maximus-split-cane-rod/


----------



## Jason

Schnäppchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Absolut!


----------



## Jason

Split Cane Ruten sind schon schöne Teile. Aber das geht ein wenig zu weit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Split Cane Ruten sind schon schöne Teile. Aber das geht ein wenig zu weit.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Edward Barder macht auch ganz wunderbare Carbon Posenruten, zum lächerlich geringen Preis von 800 pfund. 
Da bleibt noch genug übrig, um sich einen stilvollen Stock zum Leibeigene verprügeln anfertigen zu lassen!


----------



## geomas

Curry-Tulip am Haar brachte den ersten Chub. Größe um die 10 Inches, da ist noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Curry-Tulip am Haar brachte den ersten Chub. Größe um die 10 Inches, da ist noch Luft nach oben.


Take care of the Chublet and the Chevins will take care of themselves.

Petri Geo! Läuft doch, dran bleiben!


----------



## rustaweli

@Minimax
Da bei mir schon die ersten Frostnächte Einzug halten und Stand heute die Wassertemperatur schon deutlich die grundelfreie Zone betreten hat, sage ich mal: Ganz herzliches Petri zum ersten Winterdöbel der Saison für Dich und unsere Stammtischgilde!


----------



## rustaweli

Auch Dir ein dickes Petri @geomas!
Die kalte Döbelsaison wurde also amtlich eröffnet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Döbel-Petri, @geomas !!!
Nach der Döbel-Druckbetankung der letzten Tage hier im Ükel werde ich am Wochenende wohl auch mal ne Dose Tulip aufmachen!


----------



## phirania

Komme gerade vom Arzt und mir ist es definitiv zu kalt heute zum angeln.
Hier 3 grad und stetiger Wind..


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - wie blöde kann man überhaupt sein.....
Jetzt mache ich mir seit Tagen Gedanken wie ich den Overlap bei meiner neuen Stippe/Bolo feststellen kann...
Schau ich mir gerade das Ding nochmal an, und stelle fest, hat die gute Rute doch das Shimano Alignment System - es ist also genau definiert..
Kurioser weise allerdings bloß für die unteren 4 Teile.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Curry-Tulip am Haar brachte den ersten Chub. Größe um die 10 Inches, da ist noch Luft nach oben.


 
Petri an die Warnow, ich wusste es klappt!
Der Zwillingsbruder aus der Havel ist Grad ebenfalls auf Currytulip reingefallen Das ist ja ne Freitag Nachmittag Chub Konferenz!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch Dir ein dickes Döbel-Petri, @Minimax!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

jason 1 schrieb:


> Split Cane Ruten sind schon schöne Teile. Aber das geht ein wenig zu weit.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Eben.
Ruten sind immernoch Gebrauchsgegenstände und Werkzeuge.
Fragt doch mal nen Schlosser ob der sich seinen Hammer vergolden lassen würde um damit später auf nen Amboss zu zimmern.


----------



## geomas

Döbel gut 12 Inches auf Breadpunch, davor Plötz, Microbrassen und Kleindoebel auf Curry-Tulip.
Gerade noch ein Plötz auf Brot.
Jede Menge Hänger.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @geomas und  @Minimax !

Bilder, Bilder.....bitte!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @geomas und  @Minimax !
> 
> Bilder, Bilder.....bitte!



Hier sieht's eigentlich noch so aus wie gestern..
Auch mit den üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier sieht's eigentlich noch so aus wie gestern..
> Auch mit den üblichen Verdächtigen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332904




 
Noch kein Schnee?

Bilder sind doch besser als nur schreiben was los ist.


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier sieht's eigentlich noch so aus wie gestern..
> Auch mit den üblichen Verdächtigen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332904


Schöner Dickkopf.


----------



## geomas

Ich melde mich heute Abend noch mal. Muß schnell einpacken, gleich ists dunkel.

Petri, lieber Minimax.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier sieht's eigentlich noch so aus wie gestern..
> Auch mit den üblichen Verdächtigen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332904


Petri schöner Dickkopf...
Es juckt ich muss auch noch mal los dieses Wochenende.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Ich melde mich heute Abend noch mal. Muß schnell einpacken, gleich ists dunkel.
> 
> Petri, lieber Minimax.


Hier ist noch bestes Schützenlicht....


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei uns hier oben ist es mittlerweile auch um 17 Uhr stockfinster .
Das ist doof  wie schön wars doch im Juni, um 22 Uhr noch hell und morgens um 4.30 Uhr wieder hell .
Abpropos Hell ,an Kopflampen benutze ich normal die Petzel Tikka Plus und ein Gerät von LED Lanser beides gute Lampen, aber kosten auch 60 Euro bzw 90 Euro .
Letztens hatte ich die Kopflampen vergessen und wollte nicht mehr nachhause fahren die Lampen holen.
Bin dann in den Baumarkt und habe mir eine von Varta gekauft mit Rotlicht für 29 Euro .
Das Ding kann ich absolut empfehlen wenn von euch jemand zufällig sich gerade eine Anschaffen will .
Das Licht ist auf der hellsten Stufe absolut hell ,sodass man auch auf große Entfernung was sehen kann.
Auf der kleinen Stufe hat man schönes Streulicht mit dem man nicht so schnell die Fische vertreibt.
Auch das Rotlicht ist zum Anködern oder mal was an der Montage machen absolut ausreichend.
Zudem sitzt die Lampe bequem auf dem Kopf ohne zu rutschen, ist spritzwassergeschützt und recht leicht.
Für das Geld macht man nix falsch denke ich!
Wollte ich nur mal berichten 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@geomas und Petri auch an Dich, ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Details Deines Döbelausflugs.
Von mir gibt's nichts neues: Es war alles bis ins kleinste wie Gestern- abgesehen das es heut grau und trübe war, Luft 9-10, Wasser 6kommairgendwas. Einen
kleinen Knappdreissiger gabs (den aber auf Pose), und dann den bereits gezeigten Burschen, sicher über 40, aber genauso sicher unter 45- vielleicht war´s ja sogar der von Gestern? Dann habe ich ärgerlicherweise noch zwei sehr schöne 100%ige Döbelbisse verpennt. Passiert halt. Und das Beste am Spiegelbildtag: Zwischendurch hatte ich eine halbe kleine Emailblechschüssel gehakt- die ist mir aber im ggs. zur Radkappe knapp vor der Landung abgekommen: Wie es scheint, wird die Stelle von der braven Landbevölkerung als Opferplatz genutzt.

Auch heute war wieder trotz des kalten Wassers unter dem überhängenden Baum richtig Ukelrandale- ihr Pech, denn wie eine kleine Biologische Cruise Missile schoss ein
Eisvogel mitten hinein und posierte dann mit seiner Beute im Schnabel auf dem grossen toten Ast, weil er genau wusste, dass ich kein Teleobjektiv dabei hatte-
ein wunderbarer Moment. Heute abend müssen wir sehr urbane, sehr hippe und sehr sehr ökologische Bekannte (bei denen ich unter Neanderthaler-Verdacht stehe) besuchen: Ich wette, die haben noch nie einen Eisvogel gesehen.





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nach der Döbel-Druckbetankung der letzten Tage hier im Ükel werde ich am Wochenende wohl auch mal ne Dose Tulip aufmachen!





phirania schrieb:


> Petri schöner Dickkopf...
> Es juckt ich muss auch noch mal los dieses Wochenende.



Unbedingt- Ab ans Wasser! Und da es ja jetzt nun wirklich frisch wird hier mein ewiger Tip- wer zum frieren neigt,  besorge sich unbedingt diese Aktivkohle-EInlegesohlen für die Stiefel: Das wärmt den ganzen Angler. Vor paar Wochen musste ich nen Ansitz wegen Kälte beenden (trotz langer Superunterwäsche und  Thermoanzug) - mit den Sohlen angle ich stundenlang Handschuhlos und das mit der Pin. Warmes Wohlbefinden fängt bei den Zehen an, und breitet sich bis in die Fingerspitzen aus. Oh, und Tchibo hat aktuell wieder die gute Thermounterwäsche für nen Zwanni im Regal- Greift ruhig zu, die kann ich sehr empfehlen.

hg
Euer
Minimax​


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja finde ich auch, wenn die Füße kalt sind nutzt die beste Jacke nichts ,man friert trotzdem. 
Und die Kälte kommt immer von unten durch die Sohle !
Wenn ich lange wo stehen muss bei Kälte, stelle ich mich immer auf einen Karton oder ne Gummifußmatte aus dem Auto. 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht @Minimax .

Petri zu Döbeln und Schüssel.

In dem tollen Flüsschen muss es doch auch größere Dickköpfe geben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri  meine Herren!

Wenn man in die IG guckt hat @Minimax doch mindestens einen deutlich größeren an dem Flüsschen gefangen (es waren mindestens 3 wenn ich mich recht entsinne)  @Professor Tinca.

Btw hilft eine Pappe auch unterm Stuhl für einen warmen Hintern. Was an Kälte im Boden ist ist nicht unerheblich! @Waller Michel kannst du die Lampe beim Namen nennen? Vielleicht findet man die ja auch online billiger


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Unbedingt- Ab ans Wasser! Und da es ja jetzt nun wirklich frisch wird hier mein ewiger Tip- wer zum frieren neigt,


Das ist nicht so sehr das Problem...
Die kalte luft ist Gift für meine Lunge, ( COPD )
Und ne Lungenentzündung kann ich mir nicht erlauben,hatte ich schon im Juno gehabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man in die IG guckt hat @Minimax doch mindestens einen deutlich größeren an dem Flüsschen gefangen (es waren mindestens 3 wenn ich mich recht entsinne) @Professor Tinca.




Jaja aber anscheinend eher selten.
Er hat ja schon sehr oft von kleinen und mittleren geschrieben.

Dabei sieht der Fluss doch richtig döbelig aus.


----------



## TobBok

Petri Dank für die vielen Beglückwünschungen.
Motiviert von @Minimax's Döbel-Trip habe ich mir jetzt grade eine leichte Grundrute mit ner 2000er Rolle und einer 18er Mono zusammengestellt, ein paar Baitholder-Haken rausgekramt, ein wenig Frühstücksfleisch bei Edeka eingekauft und werde die Tage dann mal gezielt die Döbel bei uns im sog. Fuhseseitenkanal beschnacken.
Dort stehen im Moment grade unter den Brücken einige fette Dickköpfe unter, so das sich die Ledger-Montage dort durchaus auszahlen könnte.

Ich muss an der Stelle sagen, dass die Aller wirklich grade abseits des Hauptflusses ein wunderbares Gewässer ist. Der Hauptfluss selbst ist aufgrund der Begradigungen überall immer wieder nur über steile Ufer erreichbar, die dann auch noch immer wieder arg verkrautet sind. Ich meine - Ok - mittlerweile hab ich nen Kescher, den ich 3,5 Meter ausziehen kann und der einen Bügelkopf hat, der auch Karpfen locker packt, aber wirklich Spaß macht dieses hochgehieve derFische nicht wirklich. Grade wenn man den Fisch zB wegen Untermaßigkeit am Ende wieder zurücksetzen muss.
Die anliegenden Gewässer und einige Buchten sind aber echt wunderbar, weil sich dort von Rotauge über alle möglichen Weißfischarten (Aland ausgenommen) bis hin zu allen Raubfischen alles tummelt. Selbst Quappen gedeihen in diesem begradigten Monstrum irgendwie.


----------



## phirania

Gegen kalte Füße hab ich die hier...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Von solchen Pseudo-Fußwärmern hab ich mich ganz schnell wieder getrennt.
Taugt für 2 Stunden grad so, wirklich warm werden sie auch nur ne halbe Stunde. Und mit bissl Pech passiert bei denen gar nüscht mehr.
Die Dinger haben genauso nen MHD wie Knickis, steht nur nicht drauf. 

Nene, geht doch nix über Peacocks in den Stiefeln.


----------



## phirania

Erste Packung verbraucht,haben im Schnitt 6 bis 8 stunden gehalten.
Also kann ich nicht klagen.


----------



## TobBok

Isolierende Einlagen für Schuhe gibts in jedem Schuhfachgeschäft.
Dazu kann man seinen Po ganz gut von unten gegen die Kälte schützen, wenn man auf seinen Stuhl eine dünne Isomatte vom Zelten legt. 
Das hilft zumindest solange, wie man nicht im tiefsten Winter ein paar Stunden ansitzt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo @Kochtopf 
Varta Outdoor Sports H30 ,schimpft sich die Lampe und wie Recht du hast! Online kostet die Lampe glatt die Hälfte! 
Das ist jetzt wirklich ärgerlich!   
Allerdings wenn sich jemand diese Lampe für 15 Euro dann kauft wirklich ein Schnäppchen !
Ganz nebenbei, der Einzelhandel braucht sich wirklich nicht wundern, doppelt so teuer ist wirklich ne Hausnummer !

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi

phirania schrieb:


> Erste Packung verbraucht,haben im Schnitt 6 bis 8 stunden gehalten.
> Also kann ich nicht klagen.



Eine Packung verbraucht und du hast bereits ne Schnittmenge? Wie geht datt denn?


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca @Kochtopf 
Ich bin mir sicher, das es auch größere gibt. Aber die sind zu gerissen für mich, bzw. die wandeln als alte Einzelgänger auf ganz anderen Pfaden. Aktuell komm ich nicht über 48, und vor Jahren hatte ich mal einen 50er- auf 2 Maden! Ab 40 bezeichne ich meine Fänge als stattlich, ab 45 merke ich sie mir und beginne anzugeben. 
Mein Flüsschen -die schnelle Havel, ist kein Geheimnis- ist kein ausgesprochenes Döbelgewässer, wo die Johnnies die dominante Spezies sind- das sieht man auch daran, dass
ich kaum Fische unter 20 oder 15 fange, auch auf Made nicht: Döbelkinder sind selten. Die Burschen müssen sich gegen Plötzen, Brassen und Güstern durchsetzen. Und die wirklich grossen (hypothetischen) Raubdöbel haben allerhand zu tun, mit den Hechten und Rapfen zu konkurrieren.
Meine Berichte sind gewissermassen verzerrt, da ich  mich auf die Spezies und das Tulipgrössenfenster eingeschossen habe. Da bin ich auch aktuell mit zufrieden, denn Zielfischschneidern war dieses Jahr ausgesprochen selten- und ich möchte lieber firm und sicher im Umgang mit diesem tollen Fisch werden, als einen Zufallsrekord zu landen,
den ich nicht reproduzieren kann. Und die 50 wird fallen, eines Tages.

Letztendlich werde ich meinen alltime-PB ohnehin nicht schlagen können. Vor vielen, vielen Monden, als bartloses Kind mit intakter Leber, fing ich in meiner alten Stammesheimat Westfalen in der Lippe diesen Über60er (ich weiss es noch genau, weil das Naturkundebuch 60 als maximum angab).





Ich fing ihn bei nachlassendem Hochwasser, der Fluss war träge und kaffeebraun, und ganz schlimmes Schwemmgut hing von den Zweigen über dem Wasser.
Das wunderbare Tier ging auf einen kleinen Heintz Blinker, den mit der Schuppenprägung und dem kleinen roten Plastikfähnchen. So träge war er, dass ich
zuerst an einen Hänger dachte- irgendwie habe ich ihn rausgekriegt, und wie im Rausch gemeuchelt und ausgenommen. Ich erinnere mich noch an das Herz an der Böschung, das noch pumpte. Ich war jung, ich war dumm, weder hatte ich das Blut eines Feindes noch die Süße eines Weibes gekostet. Vergebt mir.

Die Dame ist meine liebe Omi, ein wunderbarer Mensch, dem ich viel verdanke. Sie hat den Tollen Fisch wunderbar zubereitet, aber all ihre Kunst half nichts-
Es war scheusslich.

Tja, das war mein Döbel PB- und ich schätze, er wird es immer bleiben.

hg
Minmax


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Von solchen Pseudo-Fußwärmern hab ich mich ganz schnell wieder getrennt.
> Taugt für 2 Stunden grad so, wirklich warm werden sie auch nur ne halbe Stunde. Und mit bissl Pech passiert bei denen gar nüscht mehr.
> Die Dinger haben genauso nen MHD wie Knickis, steht nur nicht drauf.
> 
> Nene, geht doch nix über Peacocks in den Stiefeln.



Ich finde die von Thermopad wirklich gut -und die halten nachweislich 4-5 Stunden (Hersteller gibt natürlich utopische 8 an) , und anfangs ist die Hitze 
schon fast unangenehm dolle. Für das Produkt verbürge ich mich aufgrund zahlreicher ANsitze in der kühlen Jahreszeit.

WIe kriegst Du denn die Peacocks (sind übrigens Spitze, habe ich in den Hosentaschen, kein vergleich zu NoName) in die Stiefel, bzw. die Füsse da noch rein?


----------



## Waller Michel

40er oder 45er Döbel kann man hier fast nur von träumen bei uns, die haben da ein ganz anderes Format 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca @Kochtopf
> Ich bin mir sicher, das es auch größere gibt. Aber die sind zu gerissen für mich, bzw. die wandeln als alte Einzelgänger auf ganz anderen Pfaden. Aktuell komm ich nicht über 48, und vor Jahren hatte ich mal einen 50er- auf 2 Maden! Ab 40 bezeichne ich meine Fänge als stattlich, ab 45 merke ich sie mir und beginne anzugeben.
> Mein Flüsschen -die schnelle Havel, ist kein Geheimnis- ist kein ausgesprochenes Döbelgewässer, wo die Johnnies die dominante Spezies sind- das sieht man auch daran, dass
> ich kaum Fische unter 20 oder 15 fange, auch auf Made nicht: Döbelkinder sind selten. Die Burschen müssen sich gegen Plötzen, Brassen und Güstern durchsetzen. Und die wirklich grossen (hypothetischen) Raubdöbel haben allerhand zu tun, mit den Hechten und Rapfen zu konkurrieren.
> Meine Berichte sind gewissermassen verzerrt, da ich  mich auf die Spezies und das Tulipgrössenfenster eingeschossen habe. Da bin ich auch aktuell mit zufrieden, denn Zielfischschneidern war dieses Jahr ausgesprochen selten- und ich möchte lieber firm und sicher im Umgang mit diesem tollen Fisch werden, als einen Zufallsrekord zu landen,
> den ich nicht reproduzieren kann. Und die 50 wird fallen, eines Tages.
> 
> Letztendlich werde ich meinen alltime-PB ohnehin nicht schlagen können. Vor vielen, vielen Monden, als bartloses Kind mit intakter Leber, fing ich in meiner alten Stammesheimat Westfalen in der Lippe diesen Über60er (ich weiss es noch genau, weil das Naturkundebuch 60 als maximum angab).
> Anhang anzeigen 332920
> 
> 
> Ich fing ihn bei nachlassendem Hochwasser, der Fluss war träge und kaffeebraun, und ganz schlimmes Schwemmgut hing von den Zweigen über dem Wasser.
> Das wunderbare Tier ging auf einen kleinen Heintz Blinker, den mit der Schuppenprägung und dem kleinen roten Plastikfähnchen. So träge war er, dass ich
> zuerst an einen Hänger dachte- irgendwie habe ich ihn rausgekriegt, und wie im Rausch gemeuchelt und ausgenommen. Ich erinnere mich noch an das Herz an der Böschung, das noch pumpte. Ich war jung, ich war dumm, weder hatte ich das Blut eines Feindes noch die Süße eines Weibes gekostet. Vergebt mir.
> 
> Die Dame ist meine liebe Omi, ein wunderbarer Mensch, dem ich viel verdanke. Sie hat den Tollen Fisch wunderbar zubereitet, aber all ihre Kunst half nichts-
> Es war scheusslich.
> 
> Tja, das war mein Döbel PB- und ich schätze, er wird es immer bleiben.
> 
> hg
> Minmax




Eine schöne Anekdote, ein toller Fisch und auch super dass deine Omi ihn hält wie ein Profi.

Gräm' dich nicht wegen der Knüppelei.
Er wäre vmtl. einen Tag später eh an Altersschwäche gestorben, da er sich schon ranholen ließ wie n Hänger.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> 40er oder 45er Döbel kann man hier fast nur von träumen bei uns, die haben da ein ganz anderes Format
> 
> LG Michael




Wo kleine sind, gibt es auch größere.


----------



## Waller Michel

Würde die Logik sagen klar ....kommt aber auch drauf an wer angelt ! Es gibt Personengruppen die essen uneingeschränkt alles ! 

LG


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> 40er oder 45er Döbel kann man hier fast nur von träumen bei uns, die haben da ein ganz anderes Format
> 
> LG Michael





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo kleine sind, gibt es auch größere.



Absolut- vor allem da der gezeigte Fisch (Schon in jungen Jahren ein echter Charakter, mit der geteilten Schwanzflosse) noch silbern ist. Unabhängig davon, wiet die Fische in einem Gewässer abwachsen, so ist doch diese herrliche Messingfärbung -heller als bei prächtigen Bronzebrassen- ein Zeichen für die erwachsene Johnnies. Bestimmt tummeln sich da einige Exemplare von in Deinen Gefilden.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Es gibt Personengruppen die essen uneingeschränkt alles !


Ach, Freunde, lasst uns doch lieber über Personen als über Personengruppen sprechen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist unser @geomas schon wieder zu Hause angekommen?

Wie war es?


----------



## Bocinegro

Mir ging dieser dicke Döbel Heute Morgen aufs Gummi, hab ihn nicht gemessen da Landung auf der 100Jahre alten Spundwand Treppe eh schon riskant genug. Der Kerl war auch äußerst lebhaft, und gar nicht begeistert von der ganzen Aktion. Von der magischen 60 war er nicht weit weg und seine 2,5kg dürfte er auch gehabt haben.


----------



## Bocinegro




----------



## Minimax

Schöner Fisch, petri. Schätze aber, das ist sozial gesehen ein Zander oder meinetwegen auch ein Hecht....


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde die von Thermopad wirklich gut -und die halten nachweislich 4-5 Stunden (Hersteller gibt natürlich utopische 8 an) , und anfangs ist die Hitze
> schon fast unangenehm dolle. Für das Produkt verbürge ich mich aufgrund zahlreicher ANsitze in der kühlen Jahreszeit.
> 
> WIe kriegst Du denn die Peacocks (sind übrigens Spitze, habe ich in den Hosentaschen, kein vergleich zu NoName) in die Stiefel, bzw. die Füsse da noch rein?



Nahezu alle Wärmepads sind für meine Füße der blanke Horror, egal von welcher Firma.
Sie erzeugen bei mir eine erhöhte Schweißbildung, sprich ich krieg nasse Füße....und das ist mehr wie nur uncool.

Ich steck die Peacocks natürlich nicht unter die Quanten, sondern in den Stiefelschaft, wenn die Mauken schon drin sind. 
Die Wärme die sie abstrahlen, und das sehr breitflächig und lange, kann man mit punktueller Wärme durch Pads nicht vergleichen..bei voller Füllung läuft nen Peacock problemlos 12-14h durch bei voller gleichbleibender Wärmeabgabe. Im Beutelchen sind das gepflegte 40 Grad ca, ohne  den Beutel könnte man auch Eier drauf braten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schöner Fisch aber ersonnen weniger begehrenswert als ein 15er Rotauge


----------



## TobBok

Das beste gegen Kälte ist übrigens Bewegung.
Beim Döbel Angeln bin ich immer maximal 20 bis 30 Minuten an einer Stelle.
Danach wissen die Fische eh was los ist...
In die Verlegenheit mit der großen Kälte komm ich im Winter nur beim Quappen Ansitz.
Und da sitzen wir immer zu dritt mit je 2 Ruten so das einer sich auch mal die Füße vertreten kann, weil dann die Mitangler je eine Rute mehr mit überwachen.

Und an @Waller Michel - große Döbel gibt's bei uns hier zahlreiche in Niedersachsen.
Unsere Entnahmeregeln sind schon streng hier in Celle, aber selbst nach Hannover runter, wo man deutlich mehr entnehmen darf, stehen dicke Döbel mitten in der Aller.
Die einzigen Fische, die hier im Bestand abfallen sind Barben wegen der Begradigung des Flusses und Karauschen, weil die Dorf Weiher verschwinden.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein Dankeschön an @Minimax für das supercoole Foto von seiner Großmutter mit dem PB! 

#wärme
#kälte
#wärmepads

Kürzlich wurden in dem legendären „Plastiktüten”-Thread die Produkte der HeatCompany erwähnt. Von denen sind jetzt diverse Sohlenwärmer und kleine „Pads” sowie 2 Paar Handschuhe (eher für die Arbeit gedacht als für die Angelei) in meinem Besitz. 
Ist aber noch zu warm (für mich), um diese Dinge einem Test zu unterziehen.

Heute waren eine Thermojacke, Jeans und die Aigle Parcours ISO zusammen mit einer unförmigen Mütze vollkommen ausreichend für mich (6 Stunden am Wasser, Lufttemperatur um geschätzt 8° C über null).
Speziell die Stiefel möchte ich keinesfalls mehr hergeben. Danke für die Empfehlung hier am Ükel-Stammtisch!


----------



## geomas

So, also rein stückzahlmäßig war der heutieg Angeltrip zur „Döbelstelle” der bislang beste. Es gab 4 Chubs, acht wunderschön gefärbte Plötz, einen Minibrassen und eine Güster.

Hatte wie vermutet viel zu viel Zeugs ins Auto gepackt, aber natürlich auch wichtige Dinge vergessen - die Kamera zum Beispiel. Auch der Baitdropper von Heinz blieb in der Wohnung. Pfff, ärgerlich, aber kein Grund zum Aufgeben!

Ich war kurz nach 10 an der Stelle, hab die Lage sondiert - Pegel etwas höher als zuletzt, sonst nix besonderes.
Hab Tulip mit dem mir ans herz gewachsenen Gitterrost gewürfelt (geometrisch unkorrekt habe ich extra leicht variierende Kantenlängen produziert), mit Currypulver und Polenta „bestäubt” und kräftig geschüttelt. Habe damit wie vom Curry-Guru empfohlen regelmäßig kleinste Portionen von Hand gefütert, während ich das Zeugs ausgeladen und montiert habe.

Habe anfangs mit der Darent Valley 8ft an einer kleinen, optisch attraktiven Stelle geangelt. Hatte dort aber so viele Hänger, daß ich nach etwa einer Stunde etwa 25m stromabwärts meine Zelte aufgeschlagen habe.

Die Montage war simpel - einer der modernen Run-Ringe auf der Hauptschnur, Guru SpeedBead (mag ich, diese Dinger) und darin eingehängt ein Fertigvorfach von Korum mit Quickstop. Als Blei diente zunächst ein kleines Würfelblei.

Notiz zu den Korum-Vorfächern: mehrfach bog der Haken beim Hängerlösen auf. Hatte früher mit ganz ähnlichen Produkten (ebenfalls von Korum) eher gebrochene Haken in dieser unglücklichen Situation.
Fand ich interessant. Werde demnächst wieder zu selbstgebundenen Vorfächern zurückkehren.

Okay, hab also die Stelle gewechselt. Wieder regelmäßig lose gefüttert, während ich eine 2te Feederrute montierte.
Der erste Fisch kam aber wieder an der kurzen Darent-Valley-Rute. Ein schöner, schlanker Döbel von etwa 25cm Länge.





...verdaxyxyte Telefon-Kamera! Immerhin ist die feuerwehrrote Afterflosse im Fokus... ;-//

Es gab dann auch an der neuen Stelle Hänger und eine Weile keinen gelandeten Fisch.

Dann kam ein Mini-Brassen an Land, gefolgt von einem sehr schön gefärbten Plötz mit korrekt roten Augen (hab ich im Unterlauf der Warnow nebenan eher selten).
Alle auf Curry-Tulip-Würfelchen am Haar.

Nach einem Abriß habe ich dann ummontiert und die kurze Rute mit einem 8er LS2210 an einem sehr langen Vorfach (ca 75cm, für meine Verhältnisse lang) geschmückt. Leichteres Blei. Gab daran dann etliche Plötz, die meisten von gut 20cm.





An der anderen Rute wurde dann ein Futterkorb montiert (20g) und aufs Haar kamen 2 Scheibchen ausgestanztes Brot.

Darauf biß dann der längste Döbel des Tages - 31-32cm. Danach folgten Hänger, noch mehr Hänger.





Plötz auf Breadpunch, gebissen Sekunden nach dem Einwurf.

Die zeitliche Abfolge kann ich nicht zu 100% rekapitulieren, aber es waren insgesamt 8 Plötz bis etwas über 25cm, die erwähnten 4 Döbels, ne Mini-Brasse und zuletzt eine agile Güster von um die 23-24cm.

Die Bisse in stärkerer Strömung wurden meist durch ein ruckartiges Ausfedern der Feedertip signalisiert. Mit höchster Konzentration wäre die Ausbeute sicher höher gewesen.

Werde in Zukunft längere Vorfächer mit Quickstops binden. Die Maden sind heute umsonst mit ans Wasser gekommen. Hätte sie gerne den Fischen vorgestellt, aber die Zeit war letztlich begrenzt. Gefroren habe ich gar nicht - die dicke Thermohose blieb im Wagen, Jeans haben gereicht.
Vielleicht werde ich das nächste Mal doch den Feeder-Chair mitnehmen und versuchen, konzentrierter zu angeln.

Sorry für die lausigen Handy-Fotos und die etwas ungeordnete Schreibweise.


Nachtrag: die mehrfach erwähnte Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver Rute finde ich nach wie vor prima. Habe auch heute die härtere der beiden mitgelieferten Spitzen benutzt.
Hatte noch die schöne alte Daiwa Picker mit, aber angesichts der vielen Hänger wollte ich diese für dünnere Schnur gebaute Rute nicht an dieser Angelstelle „mißbrauchen”.
Vielleicht komme ich am Sonntag noch zu einem kurzen Angeltrip, warum soll das restliche Curry-Tulip nicht auch den Fischen nebenan (gleicher Fluß, nur sehr viel weiter flußabwärts) munden?


----------



## phirania

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 332924


Petri schöner Döbel...
Hatte auch schon schöne Döbel auf 17 cm Rotauge beim Hechtangeln gefangen


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, also rein stückzahlmäßig war der heutieg Angeltrip zur „Döbelstelle” der bislang beste. Es gab 4 Chubs, acht wunderschön gefärbte Plötz, einen Minibrassen und eine Güster.
> 
> Hatte wie vermutet viel zu viel Zeugs ins Auto gepackt, aber natürlich auch wichtige Dinge vergessen - die Kamera zum Beispiel. Auch der Baitdropper von Heinz blieb in der Wohnung. Pfff, ärgerlich, aber kein Grund zum Aufgeben!
> 
> Ich war kurz nach 10 an der Stelle, hab die Lage sondiert - Pegel etwas höher als zuletzt, sonst nix besonderes.
> Hab Tulip mit dem mir ans herz gewachsenen Gitterrost gewürfelt (geometrisch unkorrekt habe ich extra leicht variierende Kantenlängen produziert), mit Currypulver und Polenta „bestäubt” und kräftig geschüttelt. Habe damit wie vom Curry-Guru empfohlen regelmäßig kleinste Portionen von Hand gefütert, während ich das Zeugs ausgeladen und montiert habe.
> 
> Habe anfangs mit der Darent Valley 8ft an einer kleinen, optisch attraktiven Stelle geangelt. Hatte dort aber so viele Hänger, daß ich nach etwa einer Stunde etwa 25m stromabwärts meine Zelte aufgeschlagen habe.
> 
> Die Montage war simpel - einer der modernen Run-Ringe auf der Hauptschnur, Guru SpeedBead (mag ich, diese Dinger) und darin eingehängt ein Fertigvorfach von Korum mit Quickstop. Als Blei diente zunächst ein kleines Würfelblei.
> 
> Notiz zu den Korum-Vorfächern: mehrfach bog der Haken beim Hängerlösen auf. Hatte früher mit ganz ähnlichen Produkten (ebenfalls von Korum) eher gebrochene Haken in dieser unglücklichen Situation.
> Fand ich interessant. Werde demnächst wieder zu selbstgebundenen Vorfächern zurückkehren.
> 
> Okay, hab also die Stelle gewechselt. Wieder regelmäßig lose gefüttert, während ich eine 2te Feederrute montierte.
> Der erste Fisch kam aber wieder an der kurzen Darent-Valley-Rute. Ein schöner, schlanker Döbel von etwa 25cm Länge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...verdaxyxyte Telefon-Kamera! Immerhin ist die feuerwehrrote Afterflosse im Fokus... ;-//
> 
> Es gab dann auch an der neuen Stelle Hänger und eine Weile keinen gelandeten Fisch.
> 
> Dann kam ein Mini-Brassen an Land, gefolgt von einem sehr schön gefärbten Plötz mit korrekt roten Augen (hab ich im Unterlauf der Warnow nebenan eher selten).
> Alle auf Curry-Tulip-Würfelchen am Haar.
> 
> Nach einem Abriß habe ich dann ummontiert und die kurze Rute mit einem 8er LS2210 an einem sehr langen Vorfach (ca 75cm, für meine Verhältnisse lang) geschmückt. Leichteres Blei. Gab daran dann etliche Plötz, die meisten von gut 20cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der anderen Rute wurde dann ein Futterkorb montiert (20g) und aufs Haar kamen 2 Scheibchen ausgestanztes Brot.
> 
> Darauf biß dann der längste Döbel des Tages - 31-32cm. Danach folgten Hänger, noch mehr Hänger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plötz auf Breadpunch, gebissen Sekunden nach dem Einwurf.
> 
> Die zeitliche Abfolge kann ich nicht zu 100% rekapitulieren, aber es waren insgesamt 8 Plötz bis etwas über 25cm, die erwähnten 4 Döbels, ne Mini-Brasse und zuletzt eine agile Güster von um die 23-24cm.
> 
> Die Bisse in stärkerer Strömung wurden meist durch ein ruckartiges Ausfedern der Feedertip signalisiert. Mit höchster Konzentration wäre die Ausbeute sicher höher gewesen.
> 
> Werde in Zukunft längere Vorfächer mit Quickstops binden. Die Maden sind heute umsonst mit ans Wasser gekommen. Hätte sie gerne den Fischen vorgestellt, aber die Zeit war letztlich begrenzt. Gefroren habe ich gar nicht - die dicke Thermohose blieb im Wagen, Jeans haben gereicht.
> Vielleicht werde ich das nächste Mal doch den Feeder-Chair mitnehmen und versuchen, konzentrierter zu angeln.
> 
> Sorry für die lausigen Handy-Fotos und die etwas ungeordnete Schreibweise.


Petri geomas,netter Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, also rein stückzahlmäßig war der heutieg Angeltrip zur „Döbelstelle” der bislang beste. Es gab 4 Chubs, acht wunderschön gefärbte Plötz, einen Minibrassen und eine Güster.
> 
> Hatte wie vermutet viel zu viel Zeugs ins Auto gepackt, aber natürlich auch wichtige Dinge vergessen - die Kamera zum Beispiel. Auch der Baitdropper von Heinz blieb in der Wohnung. Pfff, ärgerlich, aber kein Grund zum Aufgeben!
> 
> Ich war kurz nach 10 an der Stelle, hab die Lage sondiert - Pegel etwas höher als zuletzt, sonst nix besonderes.
> Hab Tulip mit dem mir ans herz gewachsenen Gitterrost gewürfelt (geometrisch unkorrekt habe ich extra leicht variierende Kantenlängen produziert), mit Currypulver und Polenta „bestäubt” und kräftig geschüttelt. Habe damit wie vom Curry-Guru empfohlen regelmäßig kleinste Portionen von Hand gefütert, während ich das Zeugs ausgeladen und montiert habe.
> 
> Habe anfangs mit der Darent Valley 8ft an einer kleinen, optisch attraktiven Stelle geangelt. Hatte dort aber so viele Hänger, daß ich nach etwa einer Stunde etwa 25m stromabwärts meine Zelte aufgeschlagen habe.
> 
> Die Montage war simpel - einer der modernen Run-Ringe auf der Hauptschnur, Guru SpeedBead (mag ich, diese Dinger) und darin eingehängt ein Fertigvorfach von Korum mit Quickstop. Als Blei diente zunächst ein kleines Würfelblei.
> 
> Notiz zu den Korum-Vorfächern: mehrfach bog der Haken beim Hängerlösen auf. Hatte früher mit ganz ähnlichen Produkten (ebenfalls von Korum) eher gebrochene Haken in dieser unglücklichen Situation.
> Fand ich interessant. Werde demnächst wieder zu selbstgebundenen Vorfächern zurückkehren.
> 
> Okay, hab also die Stelle gewechselt. Wieder regelmäßig lose gefüttert, während ich eine 2te Feederrute montierte.
> Der erste Fisch kam aber wieder an der kurzen Darent-Valley-Rute. Ein schöner, schlanker Döbel von etwa 25cm Länge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...verdaxyxyte Telefon-Kamera! Immerhin ist die feuerwehrrote Afterflosse im Fokus... ;-//
> 
> Es gab dann auch an der neuen Stelle Hänger und eine Weile keinen gelandeten Fisch.
> 
> Dann kam ein Mini-Brassen an Land, gefolgt von einem sehr schön gefärbten Plötz mit korrekt roten Augen (hab ich im Unterlauf der Warnow nebenan eher selten).
> Alle auf Curry-Tulip-Würfelchen am Haar.
> 
> Nach einem Abriß habe ich dann ummontiert und die kurze Rute mit einem 8er LS2210 an einem sehr langen Vorfach (ca 75cm, für meine Verhältnisse lang) geschmückt. Leichteres Blei. Gab daran dann etliche Plötz, die meisten von gut 20cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der anderen Rute wurde dann ein Futterkorb montiert (20g) und aufs Haar kamen 2 Scheibchen ausgestanztes Brot.
> 
> Darauf biß dann der längste Döbel des Tages - 31-32cm. Danach folgten Hänger, noch mehr Hänger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plötz auf Breadpunch, gebissen Sekunden nach dem Einwurf.
> 
> Die zeitliche Abfolge kann ich nicht zu 100% rekapitulieren, aber es waren insgesamt 8 Plötz bis etwas über 25cm, die erwähnten 4 Döbels, ne Mini-Brasse und zuletzt eine agile Güster von um die 23-24cm.
> 
> Die Bisse in stärkerer Strömung wurden meist durch ein ruckartiges Ausfedern der Feedertip signalisiert. Mit höchster Konzentration wäre die Ausbeute sicher höher gewesen.
> 
> Werde in Zukunft längere Vorfächer mit Quickstops binden. Die Maden sind heute umsonst mit ans Wasser gekommen. Hätte sie gerne den Fischen vorgestellt, aber die Zeit war letztlich begrenzt. Gefroren habe ich gar nicht - die dicke Thermohose blieb im Wagen, Jeans haben gereicht.
> Vielleicht werde ich das nächste Mal doch den Feeder-Chair mitnehmen und versuchen, konzentrierter zu angeln.
> 
> Sorry für die lausigen Handy-Fotos und die etwas ungeordnete Schreibweise.



Dir auch ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...
Und  wieder mal ein schöner Bericht vom Wasser.
Bei milden 8 grad wäre ich auch ans Wasser gefahren,aber leider sind waren bei mir nur4 grad und definitiv für mich zu kalt...
Aber meine Zeit kommt auch noch mal diesen Monat.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich packe meistens auch viel zu viel ins Auto. ..erst den ganzen spökes runter ans Auto schleppen, dann vom Auto an den Angelplatz ,dann wieder ins Auto ,danach einiges zuerst mal ins Bad oder Keller zum sauber machen, danach wieder ins Angelzimmer !
Dort stellt man dann fest, das man nur die Hälfte gebraucht hat .
Mitlerweile Habe ich einen Rucksack mit Tackel ,Eine Rutentasche mit "nicht" so super teuren Ruten ,nen Kescher und paar Banksticks und 2 Karpfenstühle eigentlich immer im Auto ! Siehe da ,ich fange auch meine Fische  .....packe mittlerweile nur noch groß wenn ich etwas spezielles vorhabe oder über Nacht unterwegs bin.

Und natürlich von mir auch ein Petri zu den schönen Fischen !
LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich packe meistens auch viel zu viel ins Auto. ..erst den ganzen spökes runter ans Auto schleppen, dann vom Auto an den Angelplatz ,dann wieder ins Auto ,danach einiges zuerst mal ins Bad oder Keller zum sauber machen, danach wieder ins Angelzimmer !
> Dort stellt man dann fest, das man nur die Hälfte gebraucht hat .
> Mitlerweile Habe ich einen Rucksack mit Tackel ,Eine Rutentasche mit "nicht" so super teuren Ruten ,nen Kescher und paar Banksticks und 2 Karpfenstühle eigentlich immer im Auto ! Siehe da ,ich fange auch meine Fische  .....packe mittlerweile nur noch groß wenn ich etwas spezielles vorhabe oder über Nacht unterwegs bin.
> 
> Und natürlich von mir auch ein Petri zu den schönen Fischen !
> LG Michael


Das machen wir doch alle,aber erst mal alles mit schleppen.


----------



## Jason

Dickes Döbelpetri @geomas Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. Deine Bilder sind 1A. Viele Hänger aber trotzdem gut gefangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich finde die Bilder auch einwandfrei! 
Und gut gefangen auch! 
Kann man wirklich nicht meckern finde ich! 

LG


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Dankeschön an @Minimax für das supercoole Foto von seiner Großmutter mit dem PB!
> 
> #wärme
> #kälte
> #wärmepads
> 
> Kürzlich wurden in dem legendären „Plastiktüten”-Thread die Produkte der HeatCompany erwähnt. Von denen sind jetzt diverse Sohlenwärmer und kleine „Pads” sowie 2 Paar Handschuhe (eher für die Arbeit gedacht als für die Angelei) in meinem Besitz.
> Ist aber noch zu warm (für mich), um diese Dinge einem Test zu unterziehen.
> 
> Heute waren eine Thermojacke, Jeans und die Aigle Parcours ISO zusammen mit einer unförmigen Mütze vollkommen ausreichend für mich (6 Stunden am Wasser, Lufttemperatur um geschätzt 8° C über null).
> Speziell die Stiefel möchte ich keinesfalls mehr hergeben. Danke für die Empfehlung hier am Ükel-Stammtisch!


Wie ich sehe, wird sich auf das angeln im Winter vorbereitet. Macht auch keinen Spaß, wie ein Eiszapfen am Wasser zu
stehen. Thermokleidung ist, finde ich ein muss. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Ich bevorzuge „richtige” Fotoapparate wegen der Handhabung. Da sitzt dann meistens auch die Schärfe, wo sie sein soll.


----------



## Jason

Die Handys von heutzutage machen schon gute Bilder. Nein, wirklich, deine Bilder sind gut geworden Manchmal merkt man gar keinen Unterschied.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Und wieder was für die Winter Bastelzeit...


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Handys von heutzutage machen schon gute Bilder. Nein, wirklich, deine Bilder sind gut geworden Manchmal merkt man gar keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke, lieber Jason, aber ich sehe die Unterschiede sofort.
Ich hatte direkt vor dem Start noch überlegt, ob ich eine meiner richtig guten Kameras mitnehme, vermutlich hab ich deshalb meine übliche „Angel-Kamera” wieder ausgepackt und anschließend das Thema aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Und wieder was für die Winter Bastelzeit...


Der Beitrag würde sich doch gut im Posenbau- Thread machen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> aber ich sehe die Unterschiede sofort.


Das ist richtig. Die Unterschiede sind Meilenweit. Aber zur Not tut es das Handy allemal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Müßte ich mir mal raussuchen..
Einen hab ich noch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wichtiger ist das Auge des Fotographen! Ich finde, lieber @geomas, dass du die schönsten Bilder im Ükel machst. Vielleicht solltest du mal an einem Angelbildband "Die Warnow im Laufe der Jahreszeiten" arbeiten, ich würde ihn kaufen


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Und wieder was für die Winter Bastelzeit...


Interessantes Video,Kalle.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Und wieder was für die Winter Bastelzeit...


Das Video kenne ich. Nachdem ich mir angesehen hatte, habe ich mir auf einen Flohmarkt so ein Handbohrer gekauft und die Halterung nachgebaut. Rausgekommen ist das:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Haha, meine erste Pose. Ich wickele aber lieber von Hand. Das geht genauer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich würde ihn kaufen


Ich auch. Vor allen, weil es von dem guten Georg dann ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das Video kenne ich. Nachdem ich mir angesehen hatte, habe ich mir auf einen Flohmarkt so ein Handbohrer gekauft und die Halterung nachgebaut. Rausgekommen ist das:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332944
> 
> Haha, meine erste Pose. Ich wickele aber lieber von Hand. Das geht genauer.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sieht trotzdem gut aus.


----------



## Jason

Na, wenn du meinst. Trotzdem Danke.

Gruß Jason


Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht trotzdem gut aus.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist das Auge des Fotographen! Ich finde, lieber @geomas, dass du die schönsten Bilder im Ükel machst. Vielleicht solltest du mal an einem Angelbildband "Die Warnow im Laufe der Jahreszeiten" arbeiten, ich würde ihn kaufen



Danke! So ein Bildband macht zu viel Arbeit, wenn die Qualität stimmen soll. 

Aber vielleicht sammele ich irgendwann mal meine Angelnotizen (die meisten finde ich hier im Ükel, hab kein extra Notizbuch oder so) und mache mir ein Büchlein draus.
Geht ja heute alles sehr komfortabel.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! So ein Bildband macht zu viel Arbeit, wenn die Qualität stimmen soll.


Oh ja. Wenn man so etwas exakt ausarbeiten will, dann geht seht viel Zeit ins Land. Dann hat das angeln das nachsehen.
Und das ist ja deine Lieblingsbeschäftigung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sammele ich irgendwann mal meine Angelnotizen (die meisten finde ich hier im Ükel, hab kein extra Notizbuch oder so) und mache mir ein Büchlein draus.



Das ist ein Wort! Aber bis dahin geniessen wir Deine tollen Berichte und sicherlich die besten Photos hier im Ükel- Kochi hat absolut recht. Und das Bild von dem wunderschönen, blitzsauberen Döbel ist ein gutes Beispiel- wunderschön wie das Schuppenkleid mit dem Keschernetz harmoniert. 
Petri zu dem tollen bunten Korb und natürlich besonders zu den Döbeln. Es ist halt so, das die Jungs wirklich komplexe, hängerträchtige Stellen mögen, das merkt man schmerzhaft dann, wenn man von der treibenden Pose auf Grundmontage umsteigt.
Aber allgemein wachsen die Hänger mächtig an, wenn man von unseren städtischen Park- und Rasenswims in die wilden, baumumkränzten Abschnitte der kleinen, nicht schiffbaren Abschnitte der Flüsschen wechselt: Es ist klar, das dort unten ein Dickicht aus gefallenen Ästen Zweigen und so weiter gierig auf unsere Montagen lauert. So gross und weise ist die Vorausicht der Schöpferin, dass sie die negativen Energien durch den ständigenHänger- und Abrissärger mit einem ungleich höherem Erholungswert durch die schöne Natur belohnt.
Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wort! Aber bis dahin geniessen wir Deine tollen Berichte und sicherlich die besten Photos hier im Ükel- Kochi hat absolut recht. Und das Bild von dem wunderschönen, blitzsauberen Döbel ist ein gutes Beispiel- wunderschön wie das Schuppenkleid mit dem Keschernetz harmoniert.
> Petri zu dem tollen bunten Korb und natürlich besonders zu den Döbeln. Es ist halt so, das die Jungs wirklich komplexe, hängerträchtige Stellen mögen, das merkt man schmerzhaft dann, wenn man von der treibenden Pose auf Grundmontage umsteigt.
> Aber allgemein wachsen die Hänger mächtig an, wenn man von unseren städtischen Park- und Rasenswims in die wilden, baumumkränzten Abschnitte der kleinen, nicht schiffbaren Abschnitte der Flüsschen wechselt: Es ist klar, das dort unten ein Dickicht aus gefallenen Ästen Zweigen und so weiter gierig auf unsere Montagen lauert. So gross und weise ist die Vorausicht der Schöpferin, dass sie die negativen Energien durch den ständigenHänger- und Abrissärger mit einem ungleich höherem Erholungswert durch die schöne Natur belohnt.
> Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht,
> hg
> Minimax


Sehr gut geschrieben. So, ab ins Bett.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen!

Da wurde ja gestern eine Menge vorgelegt 
Fragt nicht was mich wieder geritten hat. Die ganze Tage bereite ich mich seelisch und moralisch auf die Döbelpirsch vor, nur um dann zum Abend noch umzuswitchen. Habe jetzt irgendwie absolut Lust auf Rotaugen, Pin und Wandern. Also geht es gleich mit Flocke und zermahlenem Brot trottend den Fluß entlang. Bißl aussichtslos aber ich habe Lust drauf. Vielleicht finde ich ja doch einen kleinen Winterschwarm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, rusty.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@geomas 

Ein ganz toller Bericht und die Fotos sind doch auch super(jedenfalls für mich als Laien).

Das war doch ein toller bunter Friedfisch-Strauß!

Petri Heil.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Da wurde ja gestern eine Menge vorgelegt
> Fragt nicht was mich wieder geritten hat. Die ganze Tage bereite ich mich seelisch und moralisch auf die Döbelpirsch vor, nur um dann zum Abend noch umzuswitchen. Habe jetzt irgendwie absolut Lust auf Rotaugen, Pin und Wandern. Also geht es gleich mit Flocke und zermahlenem Brot trottend den Fluß entlang. Bißl aussichtslos aber ich habe Lust drauf. Vielleicht finde ich ja doch einen kleinen Winterschwarm.


Also ich geh so auf Döbelpirsch, insofern sehe ich keine Abkehr vom Zielfisch, viel Erfolg und petris heil


----------



## feederbrassen

@Minimax, schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder
Klasse das es mit dem Fisch doch noch geklappt hat.
Das Glück des tüchtigen
Petri heil.


----------



## zokker

@geomas  toller kleiner Bericht und was meckerst du denn selbst über deine Fotos? Die sind doch super. Kreative Bildidee, gute Lichtsetzung und gekonnter Bildaufbau, das kann man auch mit dem Handy machen. Schärfe und Qualität sind Nebensache. Am besten ist es wenn Bilder eine Geschichte erzählen und das machen sie hier.


----------



## Waller Michel

Also ich bzw wir haben was Fotoapparate angeht ein Mittelmaß gefunden.
Die Kamera eines Handys heutzutage finde ich gar nicht soooo schlecht ,bin natürlich auch kein Fotograf!
An ihre Grenzen kommt sie aber schnell wenns dunkel ist.
Eine Zeitlang habe ich eine komplette Ausrüstung mitgeschleppt ;Spiegelreflexkamera von Canon mit Objektiven ,Stabblitz ,Filter und den ganzen Kram .
Der Nachteil liegt in der Handhabung und im Wert .
Wenn ich zB. einen großen Waller gefangen habe, voll bin mit Schleim ,dann möchte ich nicht an den Kofferraum das ganze Zeug rauskramen und Aufbauen .
Möchte aber auch nicht das ganze in der Nacht schon aufgebaut am Wasser liegen habe. Dann ist es dem Wetter ausgesetzt, ich muss je nachdem drauf achten das es nicht gestohlen wird ,umdetreten etc.
Die alternative die ich in der Regel jetzt so dabei habe ist ne Bridgecam und eine Powerbank mit Scheinwerfer für die Nacht .
Das Gerät macht akzeptable Bilder, wenn auch nicht so gut wie ne Spiegelreflexkamera, lässt sich überall gut verstauen und sollte was dran kommen ist es zwar ärgerlich aber keine Katastrophe.
Was den Diebstahl angeht muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich da ein gebranntes Kind bin, ich habe mal fast meine ganze Angelausrüßtung am Wasser gestohlen bekommen, seither bin ich vorsichtig!

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was den Diebstahl angeht muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich da ein gebranntes Kind bin, ich habe mal fast meine ganze Angelausrüßtung am Wasser gestohlen bekommen, seither bin ich vorsichtig!



Wie ist das passiert?

Warst du nicht anwesend?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hatte mein Auto am Wasser geparkt im alten Verein  ( nähe Frankfurt a.M. )
Natürlich nicht abgeschlossen, man traut den Kameraden ja nix böses zu .
Bin bei uns in die Hütte gegangen mir noch schnell einen Kaffee holen und hatte mich noch 10 Minuten verquatscht .....
Wie ich ans Auto zurück kam ,war mein komplettes Tackel gestohlen! 
Ruten Rollen von Daiwa ,Pod und Bissanzeiger von Fox und viele andere hochwertige Dinge .

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Auto am Wasser geparkt im alten Verein  ( nähe Frankfurt a.M. )
> Natürlich nicht abgeschlossen, man traut den Kameraden ja nix böses zu .
> Bin bei uns in die Hütte gegangen mir noch schnell einen Kaffee holen und hatte mich noch 10 Minuten verquatscht .....
> Wie ich ans Auto zurück kam ,war mein komplettes Tackel gestohlen!
> Ruten Rollen von Daiwa ,Pod und Bissanzeiger von Fox und viele andere hochwertige Dinge .
> 
> LG Michael




Auweia. Das ist böse.

Und nichts davon ist mehr aufgetaucht im Verein oder so?


----------



## rhinefisher

Au - das schmerzt..


----------



## Waller Michel

Nur viele Spekulationen aber im Endeffekt kam nichts bei raus. 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auweia. Das ist böse.
> 
> Und nichts davon ist mehr aufgetaucht im Verein oder so?


Aber echt. Ich hatte meine Float beim Anangeln am Wasser vergessen, unser Präses hat sie an sich genommen und mir bei Gelegenheit gegeben, so muss dass doch sein, aber je nach Größe des Vereins...


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Habe jetzt irgendwie absolut Lust auf Rotaugen, Pin und Wandern. Also geht es gleich mit Flocke und zermahlenem Brot trottend den Fluß entlang. Bißl aussichtslos



Das hört sich doch eigentlich sehr vielversprechend an. Viel Erfolg mit den Rotaugen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber echt. Ich hatte meine Float beim Anangeln am Wasser vergessen, unser Präses hat sie an sich genommen und mir bei Gelegenheit gegeben, so muss dass doch sein, aber je nach Größe des Vereins...



Ja, so kenne ich das auch und so gehört sich's!


----------



## Waller Michel

Das müssen aber nicht unbedingt Leute aus dem Verein gewesen sein, so ein Angelsee ist natürlich kein Hochsicherheitstrakt, da kommen immer wieder Fremde auf das Gelände. 
Deshalb hilft nur eines ,nicht fahrlässig sein mit seinen Sachen und sich vor Augen halten was passieren kann. 

LG


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - viel Erfolg beim flockigen Trotten! Freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.

@zokker - danke, mich wurmts immer, wenn etwas nicht klappt wie gedacht. Mir gefiel das Döbel-Bild wegen des Fokus-Fehlers nicht.

@Minimax - danke. Ich bin ja schon im mer sehr vorsichtig, was Hänger angeht, aber diese beiden „Swims” sind/waren wirklich übel.
Es gibt ein paar Kilometer von „meiner Döbelstelle” noch eine andere Stelle, die ich bislang nur von Fotos kenne, die aber vielversprechend aussieht.
Vielleicht greife ich da in diesem Jahr noch mal an, evtl. auch mit Pose (davon hab ich ja ein oder zwei).



Allen Ükels ein schönes und unbedingt erholsames Wochenende!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir allen ein schönes Wochenende! Allen, die am Wasser sind oder noch dahin starten, wünsche ich eine spannende und fischreiche Zeit. Hier schifft es ohne Unterlass. Es regnet so heftig, dass nicht mal Ferdinand raus wollte. Meine kleine Döbeltour werde ich daher auf morgen verschieben. Dann ist zumindest für den Vormittag etwas Sonne angekündigt.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Auto am Wasser geparkt im alten Verein  ( nähe Frankfurt a.M. )
> Natürlich nicht abgeschlossen, man traut den Kameraden ja nix böses zu .
> Bin bei uns in die Hütte gegangen mir noch schnell einen Kaffee holen und hatte mich noch 10 Minuten verquatscht .....
> Wie ich ans Auto zurück kam ,war mein komplettes Tackel gestohlen!
> Ruten Rollen von Daiwa ,Pod und Bissanzeiger von Fox und viele andere hochwertige Dinge .
> 
> LG Michael


Was für eine scheixxe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein schönes Wochenende ! 
Erholt euch gut! 

LG


----------



## Minimax

Yaay, habe gerade Tony Miles, Search for big Chub (1995) erhalten. Jetzt werd ichs mir im Sessel an der Heizung gemütlich machen und das Werk durchschmökern.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Yaay, habe gerade Tony Miles, Search for big Chub (1995) erhalten. Jetzt werd ichs mir im Sessel an der Heizung gemütlich machen und das Werk durchschmökern.


Viel Spaß beim schmökern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das sind die wahrhaft Sinnvollen Beschäftigungen, @Minimax!


----------



## rustaweli

Würde mich ja gerne mit einreihen und den Erfolg unserer Ükels von gestern fortführen, aber sollte bei mir heute nicht sein. Ich hab die Rotaugen heute einfach nicht finden können, oder sie wollten meinen Köder nicht. Vielleicht war auch die Pin die falsche Entscheidung und sie waren nicht im Pin Revier. Was mich arg verwundert, waren häufige Grundelbisse. Auf Flocke und bei den Temperaturen! Ein Unterschied zu wärmeren Tagen war zwar da, aber nun auch wieder nicht so deutlich. Als ich ins Auto stieg, zeigte das Thermometer 3,5 Grad, Wassertemperatur liegt klar unter 8 Grad und verläßt auch bald die 7er Marke.
Aber egal, gefroren habe ich nicht, draußen war es besser wie drinnen und der Tee schmeckte auch zwischendurch.
Egal, ich starte erst Montag in die Nachtschicht und habe vormittags sturmfrei. Da werde ich nochmals schauen. Dann aber an einen zwar etwas flacheren aber strömungsarmen Bereich. Dann mit der Sensorfloat und Stationärrolle, ganz klassisch mit Mais und Maden. Maden habe ich vorhin schon geholt. 
Wünsche Euch was!


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist mit den Fischen halt manchmal so ,da kann man anstellen was man möchte, es beißt einfach nichts
Ich habe für solche Tage meist eine Pickerrute dabei, da kommt dann mit einer Schlaufenmontage ein Madenkörbchen dran ,damit konnte ich schon einige Schneidertage beenden .


LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: Du hast Dich immerhin aufgerafft und bist ans Wasser gefahren. Das verdient Respekt, wie ich finde! Die Angelei bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen ist leider eine sehr zähe Angelegenheit. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das beim nächsten Mal wieder mehr läuft.


----------



## phirania

So heute mal wieder mit leichten Gepäck unterwegs.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Am See angekommen,kaum Bewegung an der Oberfläche.






Angefüttert und abwarten war jetzt angesagt.
Zwischendurch erstmal einen schönen heissen Tee  leider ohne Rum.
Hat aber auch gewärmt...




Dann kam langsam Bewegung  im Wasser auf aber so richtig beissen wollte auch noch nichts.
Hatte aber auch nur Mais und Würmer zur Verfügung.
Maden hatten das Zeitliche gesegnet
Dann ein paar Rotaugen gab's kurz vor Feierabend.
Egal war Froh überhaupt noch mal an die frische Luft zu kommen.
Feierabend...




Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Kalle!

So schön windstill bei dir. Hier stürmt es den ganzen Tag schon.


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli 
Schade das es mit den Rotaugen nicht geklappt hat- das nächste msl halt. Eine Verständnisfrage hätte ich: wo siehst Du den Unterschied zwischen Angeln mit der PIN und Statio in diesem Fall, bzw. Welche Methode hast Du heute verwendet und welche willst du mit Statio anwenden? Posenmontage ist doch bei beiden im Einsatz?
@phirania Petri, und schön das Du rausgekommen bist!


----------



## rustaweli

@Minimax 
Werter Minimax, ich denke der Unterschied zwischen Pin und Stationärer liegt einfach in den unterschiedlichen Driftstartpunkten. Mit der Pin hat man einfach einen kleineren Radius zum Driften zur Verfügung. Dafür aber einen natürlicheren Lauf des Köders. Ich denke aber das man dies auch mit viel Übung technisch irgendwann mit einer Stationären ausgleichen kann. Ist eben an einem mittelgroßem Fluß wie meinem Neckar doof, wenn die Kante weiter weg anfängt und man schön knapp vorbeidriftet. Zumal eben(wohl DER Hauptgrund) das Grundelrevier einfach total in der Zone liegt, welche man mit einer Pin abfischt. Wenn Rotaugen in Ufernähe heute für mich auffindbar gewesen wären und das vielleicht über der typischen Grundelnähe, hätte ich solch Taktiküberlegungen nicht. Klar ist die Pin romantisch, stilvoll und im angenehmen Rahmen wunderbar dekadent, aber sie hat ihre Gebiete, Vorzüge und auch Grenzen. In voller Euphorie gestern habe ich noch ein paar Artikel gelesen. Mitunter sind sich nicht mal Mitglieder der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund, oder ein Martin Bowler, eining was nun besser ist. Grund, Pose, Pin oder leichte Statio. Denke der Moment macht's. Heute war, m.M.n, die Pin unpassend. Montag läuft es vielleicht ohne besser, dann wäre die Pin vielleicht wieder besser,...! 
Ganz lakonisch - weiß auch nicht so recht!


----------



## Papamopps

So, war heute noch mal am Rhein Feedern. 
An der Molenspitze trieben 140g bei jedem Fisch weg, wie ein Gummifisch in der Strömung. 
Driss ablaufendes Wasser. 

Daher in das "Hafenbecken" geangelt... auch dort wanderte das Blei...ävert et jing so. 

Und tada...neben drei Rotfedern hab ich zwei mal eine neue Fischsorte geangelt. 

Ukeleie? 
Oder Babyrapfen...keen Ahnung.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Auto am Wasser geparkt im alten Verein  ( nähe Frankfurt a.M. )
> Natürlich nicht abgeschlossen, man traut den Kameraden ja nix böses zu .
> Bin bei uns in die Hütte gegangen mir noch schnell einen Kaffee holen und hatte mich noch 10 Minuten verquatscht .....
> Wie ich ans Auto zurück kam ,war mein komplettes Tackel gestohlen!
> Ruten Rollen von Daiwa ,Pod und Bissanzeiger von Fox und viele andere hochwertige Dinge .
> 
> LG Michael


Das ist natürlich ein herber Verlust. Man sollte sie sonst wo hintreten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> So, war heute noch mal am Rhein Feedern.
> An der Molenspitze trieben 140g bei jedem Fisch weg, wie ein Gummifisch in der Strömung.
> Driss ablaufendes Wasser.
> 
> Daher in das "Hafenbecken" geangelt... auch dort wanderte das Blei...ävert et jing so.
> 
> Und tada...neben drei Rotfedern hab ich zwei mal eine neue Fischsorte geangelt.
> 
> Ukeleie?
> Oder Babyrapfen...keen Ahnung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332963




Ukelei!

Petri Heil zum Wappenfisch.


----------



## rustaweli

Achso, Nachtrag @Minimax 
Montag möchte ich einfach sitzend, ohne Wandern, mit der Pose etwas weiter draußen fischen und mir nebenher einen dezenten, an die Witterung angebrachten Futterplatz aufbauen, Gewässerschichten an dem Platz abfischen und einfach der Dinge harren welche da kommen mögen. Deshalb die Stationäre.


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli Danke für die Erläuterung!


----------



## Waller Michel

Finde ich absolut genau so! 
Fische fangen ist schön, aber das ganze drum herum auch .Auch wenn mal nix beißt ist es trotzdem schön am Wasser zu sitzen, die Natur zu genießen und den Dingen harren die da so kommen. 
Stellt euch mal vor, man würde genau Die und soviel Fische fangen wie man wollte! Wäre doch langweilig oder? 
Ich habe immer unsere 2 Hunde ( mini Hunde ) dabei, ne Kanne Kaffee und gerne nen Happen zum Essen  dann macht einfach das draußen sein Spaß. ....wenn dann noch was beißt,ist das ein Bonus finde ich! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Werde beim nächsten Ansitz dann auch auf s Posenfischen verzichten.
Da kommen dann auch Futterkorb und CO.zum einsatz.
Schätze mal im See werden die Großen schon im Tiefem abhängen...
Evtl. auch mal mit Pellets und kleinen Murmeln versuchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@rustaweli der große Andreas Brehme hat mal gesagt: hast du sch.... am Schuh haste sch.... am Schuh  so Tage gibt es. Ich nähre mich dem Casus Knaxus von anderer Seite: 
Wenn ich noch 10 Meter weiter raus komme gibt es keinen Grund mehr, mit Pose zur Statio zu greifen. Die Fulle ist an meiner Ecke knapp 30m breit und mit einem "Walliscast" (ich nenne ihn einfach so, da die Spule rotiert und beim Eintauchen der Pose ins Wasser stoppt, aber ich glaube nicht dass es ein 'korrekter' Wallis ist aber hey - es funzt) komme ich um die 17m weit, mit Watstiefeln /-hose kann ich die ganze breite abdecken, ansonsten feile ich an meiner Wurftechnik um weiter zu kommen. Noch vorm ÜKT im Mai war ich der Meinung NIE so weit werfen zu können, aber Übung macht den Meister (und wenn jemand mit mehr Erfahrung unterstützend eingreift geht es deutlich schneller), was ich allerdings nicht glaube ist, dass eine Statio die Pin ersetzen kann, man kann Bauart bedingt nicht so kontrolliert schnur freigeben. Der Bastard aus Pin und Statio, gemeint ist eine Kapselrolle, lässt sich Pinlike einhändig bedienen und Statiomäßig weit auswerfen und ist, nach nur wenigen Sessions mit der Daiwa Harrier kann ich mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass sie eines Tages der Pin den Rang abläuft ABER für unklare Verhältnisse und für größtmögliche Variabilität am Wasser ist die Kappselrolle schon sehr fein.

Deswegen hängt sie ja auch an SJ


----------



## phirania

Heute ging es, gestern war Scheixxe
Morgen passt auch wieder
Hauptsache rauß solange es noch geht...

Petri Heil, Kalle!

So schön windstill bei dir. Hier stürmt es den ganzen Tag schon.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Finde ich absolut genau so!
> Fische fangen ist schön, aber das ganze drum herum auch .Auch wenn mal nix beißt ist es trotzdem schön am Wasser zu sitzen, die Natur zu genießen und den Dingen harren die da so kommen.
> Stellt euch mal vor, man würde genau Die und soviel Fische fangen wie man wollte! Wäre doch langweilig oder?
> Ich habe immer unsere 2 Hunde ( mini Hunde ) dabei, ne Kanne Kaffee und gerne nen Happen zum Essen  dann macht einfach das draußen sein Spaß. ....wenn dann noch was beißt,ist das ein Bonus finde ich!
> 
> LG Michael



Jaaaah, nuuuunn.. vielleicht, vielleicht ist das das Schönste beim Angeln..... Vielleicht ist es aber auch Das:

*Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse(Klick). *​


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> So, war heute noch mal am Rhein Feedern.
> An der Molenspitze trieben 140g bei jedem Fisch weg, wie ein Gummifisch in der Strömung.
> Driss ablaufendes Wasser.
> 
> Daher in das "Hafenbecken" geangelt... auch dort wanderte das Blei...ävert et jing so.
> 
> Und tada...neben drei Rotfedern hab ich zwei mal eine neue Fischsorte geangelt.
> 
> Ukeleie?
> Oder Babyrapfen...keen Ahnung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332963



Petri zum Wappenfisch..


----------



## rustaweli

@Kochtopf : 17 Meter??? 
Wenn DAS möglich ist, lege ich meine Pin nicht mehr weg.
Es eskaliert gerade euphorisch in mir und nehme es als Trainingsansporn.
17 Meter....


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : 17 Meter???
> Wenn DAS möglich ist, lege ich meine Pin nicht mehr weg.
> Es eskaliert gerade euphorisch in mir und nehme es als Trainingsansporn.
> 17 Meter....


Ich komme, nicht jedesmal aber tendenziell steigend, deutlich über die Flussmitte (und immernoch viel zu kurz  ), aber vielleicht hat die Fulda da auch nur 26m oder 28m... nie richtig nachgemessen aber was ich andeuten möchte: mit etwas Übung sind schon gute Weiten drin


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Jaaaah, nuuuunn.. vielleicht, vielleicht ist das das Schönste beim Angeln..... Vielleicht ist es aber auch Das:
> 
> *Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse(Klick). *​


Aber wenn man nichts fängt, muss man das beste draus machen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man nichts fängt, muss man das beste draus machen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wenn man nichts fängt, dann hat man sich gefälligst ne Erkältung oder nen Sonnenbrand zu fangen, zum Zeichen das man es versucht hat!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts fängt, dann hat man sich gefälligst ne Erkältung oder nen Sonnenbrand zu fangen, zum Zeichen das man es versucht hat!


Genau so ist es. Oooder man kann die Natur genießen 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Oooder man kann die Natur genießen
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn ich beim angeln die Natur genieße kann ich am Ende nicht mehr Auto fahren


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim angeln die Natur genieße kann ich am Ende nicht mehr Auto fahren


Dann lass die blaue Dose zu Hause. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So heute mal wieder mit leichten Gepäck unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332956
> 
> Am See angekommen,kaum Bewegung an der Oberfläche.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332957
> 
> Angefüttert und abwarten war jetzt angesagt.
> Zwischendurch erstmal einen schönen heissen Tee  leider ohne Rum.
> Hat aber auch gewärmt...
> Anhang anzeigen 332958
> 
> Dann kam langsam Bewegung  im Wasser auf aber so richtig beissen wollte auch noch nichts.
> Hatte aber auch nur Mais und Würmer zur Verfügung.
> Maden hatten das Zeitliche gesegnet
> Dann ein paar Rotaugen gab's kurz vor Feierabend.
> Egal war Froh überhaupt noch mal an die frische Luft zu kommen.
> Feierabend...
> Anhang anzeigen 332959
> 
> Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


Petri Kalle.Schöne Fotos hast du gemacht.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Kalle.Schöne Fotos hast du gemacht.



ABBA Danke schön..


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim angeln die Natur genieße kann ich am Ende nicht mehr Auto fahren



Der ist gut..
Nur gut das meine Frau nicht sehr naturverbunden ist - einfach schön einen Fahrer zu haben.
Allerdings muß ich gestehen, dass übermäßiger Naturgenuß dem Fischen nicht wirklich zuträglich ist; ich verliere mich dann oft zwischen Gemütlichkeit und essen..
Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!


----------



## phirania

Hier ist noch alles weiß gefroren draußen....
Dauert noch was bis es losgehen kann.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nächste Bewährungsprobe Angling Direct - die Harrier ist beim neu bespulen kaputt gegangen, die Glocke lässt sich nicht mehr aufschrauben. Die Schraube ist wohl abgebrochen denn gefunden habe ich sie nicht (und ich weise darauf hin, nicht mit roher Gewalt agiert zu haben), ich habe eine freundliche Mail mit Bildern an AD geschickt, ich bin gespannt was bei rum kommt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das „kalte Döbel“-Projekt hat begonnen. Nach mehreren Zufalls-Döbeln fische ich das erste Mal in meinem Hausgewässer gezielt auf die Dickköpfe. Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das „kalte Döbel“-Projekt hat begonnen. Nach mehreren Zufalls-Döbeln fische ich das erste Mal in meinem Hausgewässer auf die Dickköpfe. Drückt mir die Daumen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332986


Viel Glück und Spaß?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das „kalte Döbel“-Projekt hat begonnen. Nach mehreren Zufalls-Döbeln fische ich das erste Mal in meinem Hausgewässer gezielt auf die Dickköpfe. Drückt mir die Daumen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332986


Ich glaube du würdest besser fangen wenn du nicht kopfüber im Baum baumeln würdest aber ich bewundere deinen Sneaklevel.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf Tut mir leid mit der Terrier, hoffe das kommt schnell in Ordnung,
@Wuemmehunter Viel Erfolg, zieh was raus!

Ich hingegen hab ne Klatsche kassiert. Ein langer, nasskalt verregneter Tag geht ruhmlos zu Ende. Seit 11h 5 Stellen gebaitet, nicht ein Kontakt. Güstern sind natürlich in Hochstimmung. Alles Enfants de la Patriiiiee....


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Ich wünsche dir ebenfalls viel Glück, dass die Angelegenheit reibungslos über die Bühne geht.

@Wuemmehunter Das kopfüber Bild ist nicht schlimm. Habe meinen PC auf den Kopf gestellt und festgestellt, du siehst wie immer gut aus. Petri Heil.

@Minimax Schade, das es nicht bei dir geklappt hat. Ich hoffe, du konntest zumindest die Natur genießen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, bin auch wieder zurück im Warmen. Was soll ich sage: Das war heute eine lupenreine Nullnummer! Kein Biss, kein Fisch, aber ich bin trotzdem als glücklicher Franzose nach Hause gekommen, weil ich es immerhin probiert habe und weil ich mich in die Döbelei natürlich auch erst einmal reinfuchsen muss. Heute gab es beispielsweise die Erkenntnis, dass ich doch auf andere Montagen zurückgreifen muss, wenn das Curry-Tulip etwas dauerhafter am Haken bzw. am Haar bleiben soll. Die Haarmontage mit dem Quickstopp war jedenfalls nicht so der Bringer. Anschließend habe ich das Haar einfach abgeschnitten und das Tulip direkt am Haken angeködert, aber auch das hielt in der Strömung und den vielen Blättern und Ästchen im Fluss nicht wirklich lange. Vielleicht werde ich es mal mit dem Anbraten des Frühstücksfleisches probieren. Oder ich werde es mit Hähnchenleber probieren ...
Ein glücklicher Franzose war ich auch, weil mich Mrs. Wuemmehunter mit einer heißen, gehaltvollen und exquisit schmeckenden Hühnersuppe begrüßte. Besser kann ein Schneidertag nicht zu Ende gehen. Alle die heute draussen waren, wünsche ich, dass die Füße recht bald wieder warm werden. 
PS: Warum das Bild auf dem Kopf stand, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Schraube ist wohl abgebrochen denn gefunden habe ich sie nicht (und ich weise darauf hin, nicht mit roher Gewalt agiert zu haben),


￼￼￼


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was soll ich sage: Das war heute eine lupenreine Nullnummer! Kein Biss, kein Fisch, aber ich bin trotzdem als glücklicher Franzose nach Hause gekommen, weil ich es immerhin probiert habe und weil ich mich in die Döbelei natürlich auch erst einmal reinfuchsen muss. Heute gab es beispielsweise die Erkenntnis, dass ich doch auf andere Montagen zurückgreifen muss, wenn das Curry-Tulip etwas dauerhafter am Haken bzw. am Haar bleiben soll. Die Haarmontage mit dem Quickstopp war jedenfalls nicht so der Bringer.



Heut sind wir Schicksalsgefährten- nicht nur was das Schneidern betrifft, sondern auch die Quickstopp-Haarprobleme mit dem Tulip.- Das wollte ich nämlich nach der Toby Miles Lektüre Gestern unbedingt ausprobieren. Lief genau wie bei Dir.
Und auch die Taktik erstmal n paar Swims zu impfen und diese dann nach und nach abzuklappern brachte nichts ausser einem langen Spaziergang im Regen. Bei diesen Stellen brachte auch die Gegenprobe mit Maden keine Bisse, an meiner Stammstelle konnte ich wenigstens noch ein paar Güstern als Trostpreis erhaschen. Aber Von D.-Aktivität keine Spur. Wassertemperatur ist nun deutlich unter 6grad. Andererseits war heut nen guter Wettertauglichkeitstest. Sture Verbohrtheit und sinnloser Fanatismus sind besser als Schirm und Shelter. Und irgendwann müssen die Johnnies ja auch mal wieder fressen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Minimax Schade, das es nicht bei dir geklappt hat. Ich hoffe, du konntest zumindest die Natur genießen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Naturgenuss am Arxxx! Eisvögel und Kolkraben lachten mich aus, Kranichgeschwader haben mich verhöhnt, und ein blöder Specht besass die Frechheit direkt über mir auf dem Baum und meinen Nerven rumzuklopfen. Die werden noch alle zu Posen und Fliegen verarbeitet, das schadenfrohe Federvieh!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Naturgenuss am Arxxx! Eisvögel und Kolkraben lachten mich aus, Kranichgeschwader haben mich verhöhnt, und ein blöder Specht besass die Frechheit direkt über mir auf dem Baum und meinen Nerven rumzuklopfen. Die werden noch alle zu Posen und Fliegen verarbeitet, das schadenfrohe Federvieh!


Das Federvieh hat dich auf die Palme gebracht? Das ist natürlich eine Frechheit .

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Heut sind wir Schicksalsgefährten- nicht nur was das Schneidern betrifft, sondern auch die Quickstopp-Haarprobleme mit dem Tulip.- Das wollte ich nämlich nach der Toby Miles Lektüre Gestern unbedingt ausprobieren. Lief genau wie bei Dir.
> Und auch die Taktik erstmal n paar Swims zu impfen und diese dann nach und nach abzuklappern brachte nichts ausser einem langen Spaziergang im Regen. Bei diesen Stellen brachte auch die Gegenprobe mit Maden keine Bisse, an meiner Stammstelle konnte ich wenigstens noch ein paar Güstern als Trostpreis erhaschen. Aber Von D.-Aktivität keine Spur. Wassertemperatur ist nun deutlich unter 6grad. Andererseits war heut nen guter Wettertauglichkeitstest. Sture Verbohrtheit und sinnloser Fanatismus sind besser als Schirm und Shelter. Und irgendwann müssen die Johnnies ja auch mal wieder fressen.
> Hg
> Minimax


Vielleicht mal mit kleineren Ködern probieren.
Das Wasser ist ja schon ,,kalt" und der Stoffwechsel der Fische damit auch in Richtung Sparflamme.
Hier ziehen jetzt gerade kleinere ,fleischige Köder .


----------



## Minimax

@jason 1 : Zugegeben Die Kraniche sind nicht gänzlich nutzlos. Die ziehen ziemlich genau 30 min vor Sonnenuntergang (Menschenuhrzeit-unabhängig) in Richtung NW zum Pennen ins Schutzgebiet. D.h. wenn sie meine Position passieren, ist's für mich das Zeichen, nochmal loosefeedmässig all in zu gehen, ne Fluppe anzustecken und ans Packen zu denken, und natürlich mich anzuziehen (Ich angle nackt, um mich abzuhärten)
@feederbrassen : Ich angle bereits mit ziemlich kleinen Tulipwürfeln, wenn ich noch weiter runtergehe hab ich gar keine Ruhe mehr vor den Güstern. Ich sehe auch trotz des schlechten Tages heute kein strategisches Problem (noch!) Do und Fr gab's ja noch Fisch. Wenn Wälder und Felder weiss sind, werde ich vmtl. Erneut verkleinern.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> natürlich mich anzuziehen (Ich angle nackt, um mich abzuhärten)


Aha, dann bist es also du, über den ich in der Zeitung gelesen habe. Pass bloß auf die Paparazzi auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Zugegeben Die Kraniche sind nicht gänzlich nutzlos. Die ziehen ziemlich genau 30 min vor Sonnenuntergang (Menschenuhrzeit-unabhängig) in Richtung NW zum Pennen ins Schutzgebiet. D.h. wenn sie meine Position passieren, ist's für mich das Zeichen, nochmal loosefeedmässig all in zu gehen, ne Fluppe anzustecken und ans Packen zu denken, und natürlich mich anzuziehen (Ich angle nackt, um mich abzuhärten)
> @feederbrassen : Ich angle bereits mit ziemlich kleinen Tulipwürfeln, wenn ich noch weiter runtergehe hab ich gar keine Ruhe mehr vor den Güstern. Ich sehe auch trotz des schlechten Tages heute kein strategisches Problem (noch!) Do und Fr gab's ja noch Fisch. Wenn Wälder und Felder weiss sind, werde ich vmtl. Erneut verkleinern.


Na wenn es nur am Zielfisch liegt hilft nur sie zu finden. 
Wobei nur finden die eigentliche Herausforderung ist. 
Viel Erfolg für die nächste Session.


----------



## Minimax

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg für die nächste Session.


Dankeschön!


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön!


Ich gönne jedem seinen Fang, besonders dann wenn er erarbeitet wurde.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich möchte auch noch mal unbedingt vor Ende der Ük ans Wasser. 
Meistens ist es aber mit Wasser von oben verbunden und in den Seen hier läuft es nicht gut. 
Dafür sind wieder die Kormorane zahlreich anzutreffen. 
Bis spät in den Abend am See zu fischen ok aber bitte ohne Wasser von oben. 
Sonst bleibe ich lieber Zuhause auf der Couch.


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich gönne jedem seinen Fang, besonders dann wenn er erarbeitet wurde.


Ja, das ist sehr Weise ausgedrückt. Der Meinung bin ich auch. Unsere Döbeljäger lassen sich sicherlich keinesfalls unterkriegen, so wie ich sie kennengelernt habe. Es sind zähe Burschen und probieren viel aus, um zu dem Erfolg zu kommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sehr Weise ausgedrückt. Der Meinung bin ich auch. Unsere Döbeljäger lassen sich sicherlich keinesfalls unterkriegen, so wie ich sie kennengelernt habe. Es sind zähe Burschen und probieren viel aus, um zu dem Erfolg zu kommen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Genau so muss das auch laufen und dann wird das auch was


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch noch mal unbedingt vor Ende der Ük ans Wasser.
> Meistens ist es aber mit Wasser von oben verbunden und in den Seen hier läuft es nicht gut.
> Dafür sind wieder die Kormorane zahlreich anzutreffen.
> Bis spät in den Abend am See zu fischen ok aber bitte ohne Wasser von oben.
> Sonst bleibe ich lieber Zuhause auf der Couch.


Bei Regen zu fischen macht echt keinen Spaß. Finde ich ätzend. Wenn es am pieseln ist, ziehe ich schon gar nicht los. 
Aber wenn es beim angeln anfängt, harre ich so lange aus, bis der Geduldsfaden reißt. Dann heißt es Abflug.
Was heißt denn, "vor Ende der Ük"? Kann ich nichts mit anfangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei Regen zu fischen macht echt keinen Spaß. Finde ich ätzend. Wenn es am pieseln ist, ziehe ich schon gar nicht los.
> Aber wenn es beim angeln anfängt, harre ich so lange aus, bis der Geduldsfaden reißt. Dann heißt es Abflug.
> Was heißt denn, "vor Ende der Ük"? Kann ich nichts mit anfangen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Seh ich genau so wie du.
Die Ükel Competiton. 
Da hätte ich gerne noch den ein oder anderen Fisch erbracht. 
Vor allem einen richtigen Brassen Knaller. 
Noch geht was.


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Ükel Competiton.


Kann man sich da anschließen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Kann man sich da anschließen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nächste Jahr bestimmt denke ich das liegt aber nicht bei mir. 

So etwas hier hätte ich gerne beigetragen 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Einer von den guten wo der Spass anfängt. 
Nur wenn du die haben willst bekommt man sie nicht und dieses Jahr fehlte mir die Zeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nur* wenn du die haben willst bekommt man sie nicht* und dieses Jahr fehlte mir die Zeit.



Das ging nicht nur dir so.

Schönes Viech.


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nächste Jahr bestimmt denke ich das liegt aber nicht bei mir.


Na dann frage ich mal in die Runde, was ich tun muss, um etwas dazu beizutragen kann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na dann frage ich mal in die Runde, was ich tun muss, um etwas dazu beizutragen kann.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Momentan nix, Jason.

Diese Comp. läuft noch bis 31.12. und dann ist Schluss.

Wie es nächstesn Jahr weitergeht besprechen wir ja nach der Auswertung hier im Ükel und wenn sich wieder genügend Teilnehmer finden, gibt es die nächste Runde denke ich mal.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na dann frage ich mal in die Runde, was ich tun muss, um etwas dazu beizutragen kann.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nutten, Koks und Fließwasserposen ^^
Wir ÜKC Ükel werden vor Saisonstart beraten


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ging nicht nur dir so.
> 
> Schönes Viech.


Ja Bildschöner Fisch. 
Der ging beim Karpfenangeln ans Band und hat im dazugehörigen Kescher auch platzt. 
Normalerweise wenn ich gezielt auf die aus bin reicht ein Wettkampf Kescherkopf mit 55cm Durchmesser. 
Dann ist der Kopf oben am Rand und am gegenüber liegenden Ende guckt der Schwanz komplett raus. 
Alles leider nur in der Dunkelheit auf Feederrute. 
PB ist neun solcher Bullimänner. 
Meistens sind aber die Karpfen schneller und dann war es das.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dicke Brachsen fetzen schon.
Dieses Jahr war aufgrund der Comp. zu wenig Zeit jedem einzelnen Fisch, den ihm gebührenden Aufwand zu widmen. Da nimmt man was man kriegt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dicke Brachsen fetzen schon.
> Dieses Jahr war aufgrund der Comp. zu wenig Zeit jedem einzelnen Fisch, den ihm gebührenden Aufwand zu widmen. Da nimmt man was man kriegt.


Ja stimmt und mangels Zeit viel es mager aus. 
Wenn man weiß wie wann was läuft muss man dran bleiben. 
Eine Woche nicht mehr am Wasser fängt man wieder bei Null an.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nutten, Koks und Fließwasserposen ^^
> Wir ÜKC Ükel werden vor Saisonstart beraten


Na gut, dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ihr an mich denkt. Von allem kann ich genug liefern. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na gut, dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ihr an mich denkt. Von allem kann ich genug liefern.
> Gruß Jason



Na also, der nötige Sportsgeist ist bei Dir schon mal vorhanden.


----------



## Jason

Ist kein Ding. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - Glückwunsch zur Hühnersuppe und danke für Deinen Bericht! Manchmal ist eben der Wurm drin, in der kalten Jahreszeit häuft sich dies leider.

@Minimax - Petri zu den hungrigen Güstern!

#quickstop - also ich liebe diese Dinger, finde sie extrem praktisch. Sehr oft nutze ich sie mit Dosenmais oder Breadpunch (10/12mm).
Für mich funktionieren sie auch ausreichend gut mit Tulip.
Gewaltwürfe praktiziere ich nicht (und nein, die würde ich auch den Herren Wümme und Minimax nicht unterstellen wollen).

Einen Tipp sah ich vor einigen Jahren auf Youtube: ein Strohhalm von etwa Würfel-Kantenlänge im FF versenkt hilft gegen das Einschneiden der Schnur (des Haars).
Probiert habe ich diese Technik noch nicht. Klingt aber logisch und ein Versuch wäre billig.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - ahh, Mist, Dein Ärger mit der Harrier! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Guten Abend und Petri Heil zum Güsternfest!  Ein für mich begehrenswert Fisch weil er wie Brassen, Grundeln und Wollhandkrabben nicht bei mir vorkommt!

#Tulip mit Quickstop
Hat wer mal mit Meat Screws geangelt? Könnte ein bestellfreudiger Ükel mal eben mitbestellen und berichten 
Ich bin leider zeitlich wie gesundheitlich derzeit raus aus dem Rennen


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf was macht den deine Gesundheit? Bin deswegen nicht auf dem laufenden. Vorab gute Besserung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#meatscrews hab ich bislang nicht probiert (und auch nicht im Besitz). Vielleicht bestelle ich mal welche mit, will aber nicht extra deswegen irgendwo ordern.

#baitbayonets hingegen hab ich (trocken, am Schreibtisch) kürzlich probiert und war enttäuscht: die Dinger verbiegen ratz-batz beim Versuch, sie in normale Method-Boilies reinzuschrauben. Vielleicht sind meine Boilies zu hart, vielleicht war ich nicht sensibel genug, auf jeden Fall funktionierten diese Dinger nicht wie erhofft (meine Exemplare stammen von Guru). Sie lassen sich auch schlecht greifen, also zum schnellen Hantieren für mich persönlich eher untauglich.
Zum „Vorbohren” sind entweder die Bayonets zu dünn oder die Bohrer zu dick.


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung, @Kochtopf !

Nach einem sehr anstrengenden Arbeits-Wochenende komme ich evtl. am Dienstag zum Pietschen. Mal sehen, ob das Wetter mitspielt.
Die neue 6m Shimano-Stippe will ja probiert werden. Und die Darent Valley 8ft würde ich auch gerne mal am Fluß neben antesten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Einen Tipp sah ich vor einigen Jahren auf Youtube: ein Strohhalm von etwa Würfel-Kantenlänge im FF versenkt hilft gegen das Einschneiden der Schnur (des Haars).
> Probiert habe ich diese Technik noch nicht. Klingt aber logisch und ein Versuch wäre billig.




Im Arma Mesh hält FrühFlei stundenlang am Haar.


----------



## Waller Michel

Morgen Männer,
Wünsche Euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche! Wollte gestern auch noch paar Boilies wegangeln und war am MLK .
Habs an den Steinpackungen versucht, nix gefangen dafür mit dem Fuß in den Steinen stecken geblieben und die Hüfte verdreht.
Naja , muss ich durch ,wenn es wieder passt mit der Hüfte werde ich nochmal mit der Feeder versuchen!

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute sieht das Wetter besser aus als gestern.
Mal sehen was die Döbel davon halten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minijohnnie......


----------



## Hecht100+

Besser Mini als Franzose, viel Petri dir noch und schöne Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

30ger.....


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute sieht das Wetter besser aus als gestern.
> Mal sehen was die Döbel davon halten.
> Anhang anzeigen 333011



Sehr schönes Gewässer hast du da...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr vorsichtige Bisse heute. Ich werde mal die Stelle wechseln.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Arma Mesh hält FrühFlei stundenlang am Haar.


Arma mesh, einstrumpfen etc. Hält sicher alles bombig aber ich habe wenig bis kein Vertrauen in die Präsentation


----------



## Professor Tinca

Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neue Stelle.....


----------



## geomas

Petri heil!

Angelst Du mit „Bomb” oder Futterkorb? Und: neue Rute oder ist es die Maver Reality und ich hab mich nur verguckt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein Kumpel aus dem Rheinland hat mich jetzt gefragt, ob er auch mit seiner Baitcaster trotten könnte, scheinbar hatte das trotten mit der Pin doch Spaß gemacht. Klingt für mich, ohne Praxiserfahrung mit BCs, irgendwo erstmal logisch, man kann ja auch problemlos auf knopfdruck Schnur geben. Ist da irgendwo ein Denkfehler?
Interessant wäre die Rutenwahl - gibt es 12' UL Ruten? Fände es ja grundlegend interessant, da es zu 99% nur raubfischruten für BC in D gibt habe ich mir bisher über die friedliche Nutzung keinerlei Gedanken gemacht


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch.


Immer und bei allem


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nochmal Stellenwechsel. An der gab es nur Zupfer von Kleinkram.

An der neuen Stelle hat schon jemand etwas geangelt.....


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel aus dem Rheinland hat mich jetzt gefragt, ob er auch mit seiner Baitcaster trotten könnte, scheinbar hatte das trotten mit der Pin doch Spaß gemacht. Klingt für mich, ohne Praxiserfahrung mit BCs, irgendwo erstmal logisch, man kann ja auch problemlos auf knopfdruck Schnur geben. Ist da irgendwo ein Denkfehler?
> Interessant wäre die Rutenwahl - gibt es 12' UL Ruten? Fände es ja grundlegend interessant, da es zu 99% nur raubfischruten für BC in D gibt habe ich mir bisher über die friedliche Nutzung keinerlei Gedanken gemacht



Hab noch nie ne BC in der Hand gehabt, aber:
die typische BC-Angelei wird ja mit sehr kurzen Ruten, oft vom Boot aus praktiziert. Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn es tatsächlich lange BC-Ruten gäbe.
Für mich wäre das wohl nix. Was mir dabei einfällt: Jack Hargreaves angelte öfters mit einer winzigen Kapselrolle mit Schnurfreigabehebelchen. 
Sicher nicht die beste Option fürs Trotten, aber irgendwie interessant und reizvoll.





Fragliche Rolle bei etwa 7:20


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nochmal Stellenwechsel. An der gab es nur Zupfer von Kleinkram.
> 
> An der neuen Stelle hat schon jemand etwas geangelt.....
> Anhang anzeigen 333020



Etwas WD40 und das Ding rollt wieder...


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel aus dem Rheinland hat mich jetzt gefragt, ob er auch mit seiner Baitcaster trotten könnte, scheinbar hatte das trotten mit der Pin doch Spaß gemacht. Klingt für mich, ohne Praxiserfahrung mit BCs, irgendwo erstmal logisch, man kann ja auch problemlos auf knopfdruck Schnur geben. Ist da irgendwo ein Denkfehler?
> Interessant wäre die Rutenwahl - gibt es 12' UL Ruten? Fände es ja grundlegend interessant, da es zu 99% nur raubfischruten für BC in D gibt habe ich mir bisher über die friedliche Nutzung keinerlei Gedanken gemacht




Bei der Baitcaster oder Multirute hast du eigentlich nur kleinere Ringe, hat die Matchrute ja auch. Und der Zeigefingergripp fehlt, ist aber nicht wichtig. Und wenn er die Spulenbremse auf ganz lose stellt, sollte trotten damit funktionieren. Oder mit einer kleinen Multi, damit müsste es auch gehen. Aber die Idee an sich ist gut.


----------



## Hecht100+

https://www.ebay.de/itm/6m-Carbon-m...861150?hash=item3d97355a1e:g:KIYAAOSwgFlduH3V

Noch einer Bolo-Süchtig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute ist wohl Kleindöbeltag.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nochmal Stellenwechsel. An der gab es nur Zupfer von Kleinkram.
> 
> An der neuen Stelle hat schon jemand etwas geangelt.....
> Anhang anzeigen 333020


Sieht doch noch gut aus,etwas Pflege und du hast ein gutes Angelrad...
Und Petri zu den Fischen.
Hier ist es nur am Regnen,ergo kein Angelwetter für mich.
Aber die Tage sollls ja besser werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sowat zuppelt laufend....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Professor, die sehen doch gut aus, die Fische. Besser klein als kein!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jetzt wird das Wetter scheixxe. Dicke Wolken, kalter Wind und das Beißen hört auch auf....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Plötz hat sich noch erbarmt.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

So, Livebericht zu Ende.
Ich bin wieder zu Hause.

Der einsetzende Nieselregen hat mich dann doch vertrieben.

Es gab zwar keine großen Fische aber lieber draußen als drinnen. 

Danke für die Petris.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil!
> 
> Angelst Du mit „Bomb” oder Futterkorb? Und: neue Rute oder ist es die Maver Reality und ich hab mich nur verguckt?



Das ist ne 3,30m Forcemaster comercial Feeder.
Auch ein super Stöckchen für wenig Geld.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gab zwar keine großen Fische aber lieber draußen als drinnen.
> 
> Danke für die Petris.



Petri, lieber Prof, und danke für die schönen Bilder, 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So, Livebericht zu Ende.
> Ich bin wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Der einsetzende Nieselregen hat mich dann doch vertrieben.
> 
> Es gab zwar keine großen Fische aber lieber draußen als drinnen.
> 
> Danke für die Petris.



Hast du wenigstens das Rad mitgenommen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich stehle nichtmal alte Räder!


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich stehle nichtmal alte Räder!


Du sollst es auch nicht stehlen. Nur längerfristig einen einseitigen Pachtvertrag abschließen...


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist ne 3,30m Forcemaster comercial Feeder.
> Auch ein super Stöckchen für wenig Geld.



Absolut ! In dieser Preisklasse bekommt man ansonsten nirgendwo ein so hochwertiges Carbon ( T 40 ) von Shimano 
Habe die Rute auch für kleine Gewässer, Länge 3,35 Meter WG 70 Gramm .
Sollte eigentlich nur mal eine Reserve geben, weil ich im Urlaub meine Team Daiwa vergessen hatte und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Benutze Sie sehr gerne und oft! 


LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wo ist eigentlich unser @Nordlichtangler ???

Er war schon lange nicht mehr online.


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca Vielen Dank für die Berichterstattung von deinem Ansitzen.  Petri
Tja, Nordlichtangler und auch Andal sind spurlos verschwunden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Vielen Dank für die Berichterstattung von deinem Ansitzen.  Petri
> Tja, Nordlichtangler und auch Andal sind spurlos verschwunden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Läuft zwischen den beiden was?


----------



## rutilus69

Petri an alle, die sich bei dem Mistwetter ans Wasser getraut haben - egal ob geschneidert oder nicht


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal hatte ich vor paar Tagen auch schon angeschrieben und gefragt ob alles in Ordnung ist? 
Bisher aber keine Antwort bekommen. 
Hoffentlich ist alles okay! 

LG


----------



## Jason

Alles wird gut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach ja: heute Mittag hat AD sehr nett in gutem Deutsch geantwortet und mir einen Rücksendeschein mitgeschickt. Also, ich kann nicht meckern, den Joker mit Klarna Käuferschutz musste ich nicht mal erwähnen. Von hier aus Daumen hoch.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach ja: heute Mittag hat AD sehr nett in gutem Deutsch geantwortet und mir einen Rücksendeschein mitgeschickt. Also, ich kann nicht meckern, den Joker mit Klarna Käuferschutz musste ich nicht mal erwähnen. Von hier aus Daumen hoch.


Na, das ist doch erfreulich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Professor Tinca !
Bei mir lief heute mal wieder nichts. Nicht einmal ne Grundel erbarmte sich. War doch wandernd mit der Pin unterwegs, wollte es nochmals wissen. Wechselte immer mal zwischen Flocke oder Mais/Made. Hatte auch ganz vorbildlich immer erst 2-3 Stellen minimal angefüttert und diese dann abgefischt. Was soll's. Vielleicht gehe ich Sa gleich direkt nach der Nachtschicht. Entweder ansitzend mit Tulip, oder mit der UL bißl Spinnen.
Mal anbei, irgendwie überschlägt sich derzeit sehr häufig meine Schnur auf der Pin. Mit dickerer Schnur passierte dies auch ab und an, aber jetzt mit 18er doch arg häufig. Liegt es an der Schnur oder an meiner Technik? Die Schnur dreht sich oft einmal schlaufend beim Wurf um den Rollenfuß.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein Petri an alle die nach draussen ans Wasser konnten. Mein neuer Sprössling nimmt uns grad voll in Beschlag, ein Angelfenster wird es in nächster Zeit nicht für mich geben, von daher erfreue ich mich an euren Fangberichten


----------



## phirania

Bei mir hat's sich auch erst erledigt mit angeln...
Wünsche allen eine schöne Zeit am  Wasser.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - na prima, die britischen Händler sind meiner Erfahrung nach auch im Service gut. Schön, daß es in Sachen Harrier zu laufen scheint.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli  - schade, daß es nicht lief bei Dir! Ich drücke die Daumen für den Nach-Nachtschicht-Ansitz!


----------



## geomas

Mal sehen, ob es morgen was wird, aber die Tage werde ich mit Sicherheit zumindest am Fluß nebenan mal ne kleine Runde angeln. 
Vermutlich mit der neuen Stippe, aber vielleicht reitet mich auch der Teufel und ich gehe lädschern.


----------



## Racklinger

Wenigstens ein paar Haken konnte ich binden während Bauer sucht Frau lief Mann musste ja in Übung bleiben beim Knoten binden und ich hab mich Mal an kleinen Plättchen Haken probiert. Dass ist vielleicht eine pfriemelei habe 3 Knoten probiert aber erst der grinner hat so einigermaßen funktioniert. 
Wie macht ihr dass, habt ihr ein Hakenbinde Tool oder mehr ihr per Hand?


----------



## Waller Michel

Wenn dann per Hand! 
Muss allerdings zugeben, ich sehe das mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut, bei den wirklich kleinen Haken ,bin ich mittlerweile auf fertig gebundene Vorfachhaken umgestiegen und kürze höchstens mal das Vorfach .


LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Bei den richtig kleinen Haken ist das wirklich eine ziemliche Fummelei. Einer der Gründe warum ich wenn möglich Haken mit Öhr verwende. Mir hilft eine Lupenbrille mit Beleuchtung ganz gut wenn es mir zu fummelig wird .


----------



## rutilus69

Ist eigentlich jemand von euch am Wochenende auf der Messe in Berlin?
Vielleicht könnte man sich ja auf ein Getränk irgendwo treffen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob es morgen was wird, aber die Tage werde ich mit Sicherheit zumindest am Fluß nebenan mal ne kleine Runde angeln.
> Vermutlich mit der neuen Stippe, aber vielleicht reitet mich auch der Teufel und ich gehe lädschern.



Nimm die Stippe.. .
Hast Du schon die Markierungen zum korrekten zusammenschieben bemerkt?
Di solltest aber etwas grössere Fische zu Hand haben, soetwas wie Aland, Brasse oder den König der Friedfische - für Ükel und Nanoplötz ist die etwas brettig.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Kützlich ging es doch mal um die Sinnhaftigkeit von überschweren Posen.
Hier wird sehr schön der Aufbau und die Verwendung gezeigt.
Der muß 40-45m weit raus auf ein Plateau und verwendet 4,5m Matchruten - auch wenn man des Niederländischen nicht mächtig ist, finde ich es doch sehr informativ.
Diese Montage funktioniert eigentlich immer und überall..


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel aus dem Rheinland hat mich jetzt gefragt, ob er auch mit seiner Baitcaster trotten könnte, scheinbar hatte das trotten mit der Pin doch Spaß gemacht. Klingt für mich, ohne Praxiserfahrung mit BCs, irgendwo erstmal logisch, man kann ja auch problemlos auf knopfdruck Schnur geben. Ist da irgendwo ein Denkfehler?
> Interessant wäre die Rutenwahl - gibt es 12' UL Ruten? Fände es ja grundlegend interessant, da es zu 99% nur raubfischruten für BC in D gibt habe ich mir bisher über die friedliche Nutzung keinerlei Gedanken gemacht



Wird nur schlecht funktionieren, Spule ist deutlich kleiner, hoch übersetzte Getriebe.
Das alles muss als Masse überwunden werden damit die Schnurfreigabe klappt.
Physikalisch bei leichtgewichtigen Montagen schwierig.
Hinzu kommen dann auch die Lager, die müssten so leichtläufig sein, das quasi ab 1-2g bereits die Freigabe erfolgt.
Ein gewisser Anlaufmoment wird immer bleiben.

Einfach vorher Trockenversuche machen beugt Frust vor.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ging mir auch so durch den Kopf.

Aber andererseits gibt es Baitcaster, mit denen 2,3 Gramm bereits geworfen werden.
Vielleicht geht es ja damit doch.

Einfach mal probieren!

Und die Schnur möglichst dünn halten. Bei dem geringen Spulendurchmesser = verstärkte Kringelneigung gegenüber ner Pin.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Geworfen ja...aber die soll ja dann einfach durch das Montagengewicht leicht abrollen.

das heißt Montagengewicht + Strömung müssen die Rolle zur Rotation bringen.

Schaut man sich mal an wie lange eine Pin nach anschubsen frei dreht, kommt man von allein dahinter das dieses Prinzip mit anderen Rollentypen nicht funktionieren kann.
Eigengewicht und die einfache Konstruktion der Pin sind ganz entscheidend dafür, daß sie eben so funktioniert wie sie soll.
Prinzip eines Kreisels, der nur auf der Spitze rotiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einfach mal probieren. 

Alle sagen immer das geht nicht - bis jemand kommt und macht es einfach.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schaut man sich mal an wie lange eine Pin nach anschubsen frei dreht, kommt man von allein dahinter das dieses Prinzip mit anderen Rollentypen nicht funktionieren kann.
> Eigengewicht und die einfache Konstruktion der Pin sind ganz entscheidend dafür, daß sie eben so funktioniert wie sie soll.
> Prinzip eines Kreisels, der nur auf der Spitze rotiert.




Nö!
Nennt sich Trägheit! 
Anschubsen und drehen lassen, hat aber auch nix damit zu tun dass die Rolle von der Montage in Drehung versetzt werden soll und da hat die leichte Spule einer BC erstmal Vorteile.

Allerdings sind die engen Wicklungen auf der Spule wiederum nachteilig und verlangen dünne Mono(0,16er?).

Mit einer Haibo Steed, Scorpion BFS usw. mit dünner Schnur könnte das funktionieren.


Ausprobieren!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Eine interessante Diskussion, die sich hier gerade entwickelt. Ich habe eine Baitcaster für die UL-Angelei, mit der sich auch leichte Köder sehr gut werfen lassen. Die kann ich ja mal bei Gelegenheit an eine Matchrute zum
Trotten montieren.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nimm die Stippe.. .
> Hast Du schon die Markierungen zum korrekten zusammenschieben bemerkt?
> Di solltest aber etwas grössere Fische zu Hand haben, soetwas wie Aland, Brasse oder den König der Friedfische - für Ükel und Nanoplötz ist die etwas brettig.. .



Danke, die Pfeil-Markierungen auf den unteren Segmenten sind mir nicht entgangen.
Was mich etwas irritiert ist, wie „hart” die Rute „scheppert”, wenn beim Auf- und Abbau und beim Transport die unteren Enden der Segmente gegen die Schraubkappe stoßen. Vielleicht klebe ich da eine dünne Kork- oder Neopren/EVA-Scheibe ein.
Ob dickere Fische beim ersten Versuch mit der SuperUltegra wollen kann ich leider nicht komplett steuern.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ausprobieren!



Nach ausgiebigen Begutachten meiner Baits und Multis komme ich zu dem Entschluß, es wird an der Rolle liegen. Die Shimano Corvallus bewegt bei der Schnurabgabe die Schnurführung mit, das heißt, der Abzugswiderstand ist größer durch die bewegten Rollenteile. Bei ABU, Ryobi und WFT bleibt die Schnurführung bei der Schnurfreigabe stehen, dort wäre es natürlich am Besten, wenn sie sich in der Mitte befinden würde. Da ich aber auf meinen Baitcastern nur geflochtene Schnur habe, weiß ich nicht ob das vergleichbar ist mit einer PIN. Ein 1,5 gr. Blei zieht auf jeden Fall die Schnur sauber von der Rolle und verursacht auch noch einen Tüddel weil die Rolle nachdem das Blei auf den Boden aufschlug noch weiterlief. Aber das kann man ja einstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *Ein 1,5 gr. Blei zieht auf jeden Fall die Schnur sauber von der Rolle *und verursacht auch noch einen Tüddel weil die Rolle nachdem das Blei auf den Boden aufschlug noch weiterlief. Aber das kann man ja einstellen.




Das wollte ich doch meinen.
Sollte also gehen.

Praxistest fehlt noch.


----------



## Hecht100+

Gehen wird es bestimmt, nur wie es mit der Schnur ausgehen wird ist die Frage. Evtl. eine weiche Mono, die sich besser um die Spule schmiegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gehen wird es bestimmt, nur wie es mit der Schnur ausgehen wird ist die Frage. Evtl. eine weiche Mono, die sich besser um die Spule schmiegt.




Ne 0,16er Mono könntest du mal probieren.

Aber wuemme wil ja auch mal testen und wir haben Zeit.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe das Problem an einem See ist Trotten irgendwie uninteressant.


----------



## rhinefisher

Da ich ja mit Multis aufgewachsen bin, kann ich dazu auch etwas sagen.
Das geht völlig Problemlos - ne 3gr Pose mit Tauwurm wird von einer kleinen standard Ambassadeur, 2000 oder 2500, das weiß ich nichtmehr, allein von leichter Strömung abgezogen.
Sinnvoll oder gar Spaßhaltig ist das aber nicht, sondern eher ein Notbehelf.

PS: Die ABU war glaug ich ne 1500. Natürlich müssen alle Bremsen raus.. .
Mit diesen neuen ultra leichten BCs und ner 0,16er sollte es sogar mit viel leichteren Montagen klappen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit mal das Thema "Penvissen".
Zum Pen habe ich noch etwas gefunden - das scheint mir die klassische Anwendung zu sein.. .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö!
> Nennt sich Trägheit!
> Anschubsen und drehen lassen, hat aber auch nix damit zu tun dass die Rolle von der Montage in Drehung versetzt werden soll und da hat die leichte Spule einer BC erstmal Vorteile.
> 
> Allerdings sind die engen Wicklungen auf der Spule wiederum nachteilig und verlangen dünne Mono(0,16er?).
> 
> Mit einer Haibo Steed, Scorpion BFS usw. mit dünner Schnur könnte das funktionieren.
> 
> 
> Ausprobieren!



Vorteile sehe ich da weniger, denn selbst wenn eine BC keine Schnurführung hat, hast du grundsätzlich eine breite Spule von der die Schnur ablaufen soll. Und der Winkel Leitring -> Spule variiert von sagen wir mal -20 zu +20 Grad. Auch das verändert durchaus das Ablaufen, zumindest in der Gleichmäßigkeit.
Mit Schnurführung wird es sicher noch gravierender.
Ein Gewicht einfach nach unten laufen zu lassen ist da schon bissl was andres.

Ne Pin hat halt nen großen Spulendurchmesser, die Spulenbreite ist aber recht gering, da entsteht viel weniger Kreuzwicklung.
Die Rollen sind halt auch so gebaut, das weitestestgehend Reibungspunkte ausgeschlossen sind, welche bei allen anderen Rollentypen schon technisch bedingt zwangsläufig entstehen müssen.
Jeder Reibungspunkt verringert dann natürlich, möglicherweise auch erst spürbar merkbar ab einer bestimmten Entfernung von Rute -> Montage. Spätestens dann hat der Angler die Kontrolle aber verloren, denn dann trottet man nicht mehr, sondern die Strömung macht mit der Montage was sie will.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da ich ja mit Multis aufgewachsen bin, kann ich dazu auch etwas sagen.
> Das geht völlig Problemlos - ne 3gr Pose mit Tauwurm wird von einer kleinen standard Ambassadeur, 2000 oder 2500, das weiß ich nichtmehr, allein von leichter Strömung abgezogen.
> Sinnvoll oder gar Spaßhaltig ist das aber nicht, sondern eher ein Notbehelf.
> 
> PS: Die ABU war glaug ich ne 1500. Natürlich müssen alle Bremsen raus.. .
> Mit diesen neuen ultra leichten BCs und ner 0,16er sollte es sogar mit viel leichteren Montagen klappen.



Jupp.
Danke!

Ein Pin-Fan wird deshalb auch kaum seine Pin eintauschen aber die Frage war ja ob es geht.


----------



## TobBok

Hey Leute.
Ich hab heute mal diese britische Ledger-Montage nach dem starken Regen den wir hatten ausprobiert.
Habe dazu einige SSG-Bleie auf nen kleinen Schnurarm gezogen. Leider hats die Schrotbleie nach dem ersten Wurf vom Seitenarm gezogen und dieser war auch weg.
Wärs sinnvoller nen einfaches Birnenblei vorzubinden?
Bei uns sind an den Einflussstellen der Aller-Nebenflüsse momentan ordentlich die Döbel los und sammeln alles ein.
Hatte heute zweimal Fischkontakt auf Wurm, leider ohne erfolgreichen Anschlag.


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> Ich hab heute mal diese britische Ledger-Montage nach dem starken Regen den wir hatten ausprobiert.
> Habe dazu einige SSG-Bleie auf nen kleinen Schnurarm gezogen. Leider hats die Schrotbleie nach dem ersten Wurf vom Seitenarm gezogen und dieser war auch weg.
> Wärs sinnvoller nen einfaches Birnenblei vorzubinden?
> Bei uns sind an den Einflussstellen der Aller-Nebenflüsse momentan ordentlich die Döbel los und sammeln alles ein.
> Hatte heute zweimal Fischkontakt auf Wurm, leider ohne erfolgreichen Anschlag.



Hab zuletzt kleine Dropshot-Bleie anstelle der klassischen SSG-Shots benutzt. Hat prima funktioniert.
Viel Erfolg mit den gierigen Döbeln!


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Hab zuletzt kleine Dropshot-Bleie anstelle der klassischen SSG-Shots benutzt. Hat prima funktioniert.
> Viel Erfolg mit den gierigen Döbeln!


Danke für den Tipp! Muss ich mal den Sack Blei hier durchgraben, ob ich davon noch irgendwas finde....

Bis dato hab ich die Feststellung, dass man auch ohne Vorfach gut angeln kann.
Ich werde dann auch mal das sagenumwogene Frühstücksfleisch auspacken und testen...
Die Döbel sind gefühlt noch die einzigen Fische, die sich hier noch gern bewegen.

Übrigens:
Ich hatte die Tage den Fang eines Güsters an den Verein gemeldet.
War die erste Fangmeldung dieser Art seit gut ~2 Jahren, die statistisch erfasst wurde.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, der erste Teil der Vorbereitungen für meine Döbeltour am kommenden Wochenende sind abgeschlossen. Nachdem ich am vergangenen Wochenende erhebliche Probleme mit einer dauerhaften Fixierung der Tulip-Würfel am Haar bzw. direkt am Haken hatte, habe ich mir ein paar Meat-Screws bestellt, die heute gekommen sind. Die halten tatsächlich schon mal deutlich besser im Fleisch und werden einfach in die Schlaufe am Haar gehängt. Mal sehen, ob es funktioniert. 
Ich habe aber heute nicht nur Schrauben ins Fleisch gedreht, ich habe meine Würfelchen auch etwas gepimpt. Vorschläge dazu gibt es von Tony Miles (Searching for Big Chub) reichlich, der sich ausgiebig über Flavours und Additive auslässt. Mit Blick auf Frühstücksfleisch hat er zwei Favoriten: Zum einen normale Barbecuesoße, zum anderen ein indisches Tandoory-Curry. Letzteres ist ne ziemlich heftig-scharfe Creme, die ich etwas mit Wasser verdünnt habe, damit sie besser ins Fleisch einziehen kann. Beides lasse ich über Nacht einwirken, morgen Abend werden beide Töpfchen dann bis zum Wochenende eingefroren. Und dann wollen wir mal sehen, was die Döbel davon halten oder auch nicht halten. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> damit sie besser ins Fleisch einziehen kann. Beides lasse ich über Nacht einwirken, morgen Abend werden beide Töpfchen dann bis zum Wochenende eingefroren




Wird das FrühFlei nicht weicher vom Einfrieren?

Ich bin gespannt auf deine Versuche mit dem gepimpten Zeugs.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wird das FrühFlei nicht weicher vom Einfrieren?
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf deine Versuche mit dem gepimpten Zeugs.



Hab ich keinerlei Erfahrungswerte, aber der Miles hat es empfohlen. Und zur Barbecue-Sauce hat er folgende Anekdote: Er wollte damit mal auf Barbe fischen, aber das ist total in die Hose gegangen, weil die Döbel nicht mehr von seinen Ködern lassen wollten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Er wollte damit mal auf Barbe fischen, aber das ist total in die Hose gegangen, weil die Döbel nicht mehr von seinen Ködern lassen wollten.




Ich liebe die Geschichten der Engländer wenn se vom Angeln erzählen - Anglerlatein vom Feinsten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Frühstücksfleisch verliert durch einfrieren flüssigkeit und hält besser am Haken. Ich empfehle den Beutel vorher aufzupusten, die Flüssigkeit kondensiert am Beutel und wenn man es dann in einen neuen Beutel gibt sutscht auch nix


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frühstücksfleisch verliert durch einfrieren flüssigkeit und hält besser am Haken. Ich empfehle den Beutel vorher aufzupusten, die Flüssigkeit kondensiert am Beutel und wenn man es dann in einen neuen Beutel gibt sutscht auch nix




Aha.
Interessant. Muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Geschichten der Engländer wenn se vom Angeln erzählen - Anglerlatein vom Feinsten.


Würde ich nicht zwangsläufig sagen. Der Käseteig bspw geht auf Barbe und Döbel gut, aber einige haben rausgefunden, dass Squidaroma sehr selektiv auf döbel wirkt und man deswegen es nur nutzen sollte wenn man auf Barbenbeifänge verzichten kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich meine eher die Übertreibungen, wie das mit den Döbeln, die die Barben nicht mehr an die Köder lassen.
So in der Art drücken die sich öfter aus. Ist irgendwie so ihre Art.
Find ich amüsant.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> Interessant. Muss ich mal probieren.


Richtig eingefrorenes Tulip hält mE mindestens so gut wie angebratenes Frühstücksfleisch


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, der erste Teil der Vorbereitungen für meine Döbeltour am kommenden Wochenende sind abgeschlossen.



Coole Sache, Wüemme! 
Hier noch etwas Senf (in meiner Euch bestimmt langsam auf den Wecker gehenden Eigenschaft als Gebetsmühlen-Tulip-Nervensäge): Da Du Zeit hast, ich las in verschiedenen Quellen, und habs auch selbst überprüft: Wiederholtes Einfrieren und Auftauen gepimpter Würfel sorgt dafür das das jeweilige Aroma besser einzieht, und festigt sie (Gefrorenes Kondenswasser entfernen). Mit 1-2 Frost-Auftaugängen solltest Du Würfel kriegen, auf denen immer die 6 fällt.
Wenn Du auf angelst, kannst Du die Hakenköder natürlich auch anbraten zum festigen, die werden ja mit der Montage auf Grund gehalten, bzw. ein No1 oder BB 10 cm vorm Haken löst das Auftreibeproblem bei angebratenem Tulip. Nur nicht die Anfutter Würfel anbraten.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ein zu grosser Unterschied zwischen Hakenköder- und Anfutterwürfeln nicht auch kontraproduktiv sein könnte: wir wollen ja die Johnnies an unseren Köder gewöhnen. 
Jedenfalls: Wuemme, ich bin nächstes Wochendende verhindert, also  nimm Rache, der Prof hats vorgemacht, nimm Rache für den letzten Sonntag- nicht eine ruhige Minute sollen die Johnnies im ganzen Ükelland haben!
hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Barbe mit der Pin - so wirds gemacht.. .




Die Grensmaas ist ein schönes und für Viele leicht erreichbares Revier..


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter hat sich da wohl was in den Kopf gesetzt. Es wird mit Tulipwürfel experimentiert und getüftelt. Die Döbeljagt kann beginnen. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

@Wuemmehunter coole Sache mit den Meatscrews und der BC an der Matche und und und... du lebst meine verworrenen Ideen, das macht mich glücklich ^^ ich wünsche dir ganz viel Erfolg!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, mit der BC, das werde ich ausprobieren, wenngleich mir nach einigem Nachdenken darüber, der Gedanke nicht mehr wirklich gefällt. Wie soll das aussehen, ne Baitcaster an den heiligen Ruten, High Technik gegen Tradition und außerdem, die feinste Bremse ist keine einstellbare Magnetbremse, sondern der Daumen an der Pin ... trotzdem werde ich den Versuch durchführen.

@jason 1: Mein Problem: Ich sitze täglich für die Wege ins Büro und zurück über 2,5 Stunden im Zug ... sehr viel Zeit zum lesen. Naja und jetzt bin ich gerade beim Miles und meine Neuerwerbung wartet auch noch.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ja, mit der BC, das werde ich ausprobieren, wenngleich mir nach einigem Nachdenken darüber, der Gedanke nicht mehr wirklich gefällt. Wie soll das aussehen, ne Baitcaster an den heiligen Ruten, High Technik gegen Tradition und außerdem, die feinste Bremse ist keine einstellbare Magnetbremse, sondern der Daumen an der Pin ... trotzdem werde ich den Versuch durchführen.



Baitcaster ist halt scheixxe, ich geh auch nicht mit Armyhosen und Eartunnel in Parzifal. sag ich mal so.


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter hat sich da wohl was in den Kopf gesetzt. Es wird mit Tulipwürfel experimentiert und getüftelt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Na wenn er jetzt auch schon ne Baitcaster an ne Matchrute knallt, knallen will, kommt da bestimmt noch mehr.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Das wird genau so seltsam aussehen wie eine Norwegenmulti an der Stellfischrute. Doch die Hauptsache ist doch, das es funktioniert. Am grossen Seen werfe ich die Spoons auch mit der Matchrute aus, man kommt damit an Stellen wo sie UL-Fraktion nie hinkommt.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter Doch die Hauptsache ist doch, das es funktioniert.



Nein. Zuviel grauenhaftes wurde im Namen dieses Spruches angestellt. Genauso wie das unerträgliche "Wer fängt hat recht".


----------



## rustaweli

Dann mal Petri @Wuemmehunter !
Kann man solche Meat


feederbrassen schrieb:


> Na wenn er jetzt auch schon ne Baitcaster an ne Matchrute knallt, knallen will, kommt da bestimmt noch mehr.



Wahrscheinlich folgen schönste Mini Cranks und Topwater.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter Das wird genau so seltsam aussehen wie eine Norwegenmulti an der Stellfischrute.


Oder einen Bonsai mit einer Kettensäge zu bearbeiten.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Baitcaster ist halt scheixxe, ich geh auch nicht mit Armyhosen und Eartunnel in Parzifal. sag ich mal so.



Wie ich Parzifal so "kenne", hätte er auch dies in jüngeren Jahren nicht zu verstehen gewußt und es wäre ihm schlicht schuldlos egal.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ja, mit der BC, das werde ich ausprobieren, wenngleich mir nach einigem Nachdenken darüber, der Gedanke nicht mehr wirklich gefällt. Wie soll das aussehen, ne Baitcaster an den heiligen Ruten, High Technik gegen Tradition und außerdem, die feinste Bremse ist keine einstellbare Magnetbremse, sondern der Daumen an der Pin ... trotzdem werde ich den Versuch durchführen.
> 
> @jason 1: Mein Problem: Ich sitze täglich für die Wege ins Büro und zurück über 2,5 Stunden im Zug ... sehr viel Zeit zum lesen. Naja und jetzt bin ich gerade beim Miles und meine Neuerwerbung wartet auch noch.


Besser im Zug, als im Auto 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Baitcaster ist halt scheixxe, ich geh auch nicht mit Armyhosen und Eartunnel in Parzifal. sag ich mal so.


Ich geh garnicht in den Parzifal. Und warum nicht? Weil es grauenhaft langweilig ist. Aber wenn ich es tun würde, dann mit Armyhosen und Fleischtunneln, einfach nur um das bornierte Bildungsbürgertum zu Trollen.


Minimax schrieb:


> Nein. Zuviel grauenhaftes wurde im Namen dieses Spruches angestellt. Genauso wie das unerträgliche "Wer fängt hat recht".


Doch, Hauptsache es funktioniert und wer fängt hat tatsächlich recht - ich fange lieber dreckig improvisiert einen Fisch als in Schönheit zu schneidern


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frühstücksfleisch verliert durch einfrieren flüssigkeit und hält besser am Haken. Ich empfehle den Beutel vorher aufzupusten, die Flüssigkeit kondensiert am Beutel und wenn man es dann in einen neuen Beutel gibt sutscht auch nix



Dir ist aber schon bewußt das Wasser durch normale Gefrierung nicht austritt sondern sich ausdehnt? Physik lässt sich nicht austricksen, wußte auch schon Isaac Newton, und der war Brite.
Das ginge nur mit Gefriertrocknung, eine derartige Anlage wird aber keiner von uns zu Hause inner Küche stehen haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewußt das Wasser durch normale Gefrierung nicht austritt sondern sich ausdehnt? Physik lässt sich nicht austricksen, wußte auch schon Isaac Newton, und der war Brite.
> Das ginge nur mit Gefriertrocknung, eine derartige Anlage wird aber keiner von uns zu Hause inner Küche stehen haben.


Dir ist aber schon klar dass das Funktioniert? Die Dinger kommen warm in den Kühler und verlieren Dämme bis sie gefroren sind flüssigkeit in geringem Maße - fakt ist die Stücke werden zäher und nach einigen Durchgängen treiben sie auf.
Dass ich es physikalisch nicht fachlich korrekt wiedergeben kann ist zum einen völlig egal und zum anderen ändert es nix daran, dass es funzt


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewußt das Wasser durch normale Gefrierung nicht austritt sondern sich ausdehnt? Physik lässt sich nicht austricksen, wußte auch schon Isaac Newton, und der war Brite.
> Das ginge nur mit Gefriertrocknung, eine derartige Anlage wird aber keiner von uns zu Hause inner Küche stehen haben.



Ich verstehe die Physik dahinter nicht, aber nach dem Auftau-Abtau Spielchen sind meine Würfel fester und und verlieren auch nach längerer Zeit im Wasser weder Farbe noch Geruch.

EDIT: Oha, ich sehe, Kochi hat ähnliche Erfahrungen.


----------



## Hecht100+

zur Provokation, Specimenrute mit Baitcaster, nicht schön, aber selten. Aber auch an eine PIN müßte ich mich wohl gewöhnen, aber probieren werde ich es irgendwann mal mit beiden Rollenarten.


----------



## Minimax

Also, was mir wiederum gefallen könnte, wäre eine schwere Grundrute mit ner altmodischen, trommeligen Multirolle. Nicht umsonst hat Zeiske die seinerzeit für Waller und Aal empfohlen. Aber: Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, die Rolle oben zu sehen. Und das es heidnisches Teufelswerk ist, ist ja ohnehin klar.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zur, sehr interessanten, pin/bc diskussion: mir ist aufgefallen, dass Leute mit BC Erfahrung deutlich weniger Probleme mit dem Walliscast haben, einfach weil man gewohnt ist die Spule beim werfen abzubremsen. So ist mein Kumpel auf die Idee gekommen. Ich finde das spannend (gerade für ihn als gelegenheitstrotter der Zuhause nur Stillgewässer hat) aber würde im Zweifel immer zu einer Pin raten


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich glaube doch, vieles in unserem Anglerleben ist der Optik geschuldet, eine Stellfischrute in 9 Metern mit einer 1000er Rolle, wo noch 50 mtr. 0,35 drauf sind würde ja reichen, macht aber kein Mensch. Und zum klassischen Trotten gehört einfach ein Centrepin dazu wie der Honig zu den Bienen. Ich habe heute meine in Wodka eingelegten Maden mal wieder aus der Ecke geholt, ich weiß ja nicht, aber an den Geruch werde ich mich nicht gewöhnen können.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax  Dann laß die Multi doch hängen, viele alte Norwegenfahrer angeln auch so.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax  Dann laß die Multi doch hängen, viele alte Norwegenfahrer angeln auch so.



Meinste echt, ich soll das einfach mal machen? Und die Kurbel und, der Schnurführer, und alles.. und so..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Meinste echt, ich soll das einfach mal machen? Und die Kurbel und, der Schnurführer, und alles.. und so..


Dann nehm eine für Rechtshänder?

Habe bei des Taylor riesige Multirollen an Karpfenruten gesehen, hatte was faszinierendes. Schade  dass es für multirollen nur raubfischruten gibt, ich bin mir sicher es gäbe potential


----------



## Hecht100+

Kommt doch drauf an was du für eine Multi hast, meine sind teilweise ohne Führung, die könnte man sogar verkehrt herum aufspulen. Und ansonsten must du mit der falschen Hand kurbeln, gewöhnt man sich auch dran.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar dass das Funktioniert? Die Dinger kommen warm in den Kühler und verlieren Dämme bis sie gefroren sind flüssigkeit in geringem Maße - fakt ist die Stücke werden zäher und nach einigen Durchgängen treiben sie auf.
> Dass ich es physikalisch nicht fachlich korrekt wiedergeben kann ist zum einen völlig egal und zum anderen ändert es nix daran, dass es funzt



Was bedeutet denn bei dir "warm"?

Als Koch kenne ich mich nunmal doch einwenig mit Gefrierprozessen aus. Das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig das es mit Frühstücksfleisch (Fleisch ist dabei eh geschmeichelt) nicht funktioniert, es geht nur um das "wie".
Ich kann auch Hack einfrieren ohne das es dabei Flüssigkeit verliert, oder eben jene doch austritt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn bei dir "warm"?
> 
> Als Koch kenne ich mich nunmal doch einwenig mit Gefrierprozessen aus. Das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig das es mit Frühstücksfleisch (Fleisch ist dabei eh geschmeichelt) nicht funktioniert, es geht nur um das "wie".
> Ich kann auch Hack einfrieren ohne das es dabei Flüssigkeit verliert, oder eben jene doch austritt.


Warm bedeutet in diesem Kontext Zimmertemperatur. Gewürfelte Tulip in den Büggel, uffbuste, und ab bei ~20°C in den Froster, Beutel bei Entnahme wechseln, holiday in ice


----------



## Minimax

@Bimmelrudi diese ganzen technischen Petitessen beiseite, wie beurteilst Du denn das Frühstücksfleisch ("Fleisch"-absolut Zustimmung, furchtbares Zeug) aus Deiner eigenen Erfahrung am Wasser- wie hast Du damit gefangen?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Meine eigene Erfahrung damit am Wasser...hmmm...wie sag ichs am besten?? 

Meine Zielfische hätten damit ganz sicher Kontaktschwierigkeiten, von daher lasse ich solche Experiente von vornherein sein.
Döbel & Co. stehen jetzt nicht unbedingt auf der Liste meiner Zielfische, und falls es so wäre, wüßte ich für die mir zugänglichen Gewässer sicher Alternativen die ebenso fangen.

Auf gut Deutsch: Ich hab noch nie damit gefischt und werds sicher auch nicht anfangen. Seh ich gar keinen Grund zu mir extra Dosen im Supermarkt zu kaufen wenn Köder aquasi unter den Füßen und am Ufer zu finden sind. 
Und fürs persönliche Wohlbefinden bevorzuge ich dann doch eher ne richtige Wurscht (auch gern ne Ahle Wurscht).


----------



## geomas

Spannend, Eure Frühstücksfleisch-Diskussion!

Ich angele damit, weil es offenbar ein „klassischer britischer Köder” für Döbel ist und ich Klassik außerhalb der Musikwelt schätze.
Ach ja - ich esse das Zeugs auch sehr gerne.


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Meine eigene Erfahrung damit am Wasser...hmmm...wie sag ichs am besten??
> 
> Meine Zielfische hätten damit ganz sicher Kontaktschwierigkeiten, von daher lasse ich solche Experiente von vornherein sein.
> Döbel & Co. stehen jetzt nicht unbedingt auf der Liste meiner Zielfische, und falls es so wäre, wüßte ich für die mir zugänglichen Gewässer sicher Alternativen die ebenso fangen.
> 
> Auf gut Deutsch: Ich hab noch nie damit gefischt und werds sicher auch nicht anfangen. Seh ich gar keinen Grund zu mir extra Dosen im Supermarkt zu kaufen wenn Köder aquasi unter den Füßen und am Ufer zu finden sind.
> Und fürs persönliche Wohlbefinden bevorzuge ich dann doch eher ne richtige Wurscht (auch gern ne Ahle Wurscht).



Danke mein Lieber für die ausführliche Antwort- und der Mensch, der Tulip gerne selber isst, muss noch geboren werden (EDIT: @geomas zählt nicht, der ist ne Möve, der würd mir bei meinem Begräbnis noch die Augen auspicken, und dafür likes kassieren)
Jedenfalls muss ein Köder, und sei es auch der heiligste, supertrupa-Literatur Köder sein, vom Gewässer angenommen werden. Das ist mein Dilemma. Und vor allem: Wenn es gut läuft mit der Angelei, und die Fische so kommen wie man sie haben will, dann ist ohnehin alles klar.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...und der Mensch, der Tulip gerne selber isst, muss noch geboren werden (EDIT: @geomas zählt nicht, der ist ne Möve, der würd mir bei meinem Begräbnis noch die Augen auspicken, und dafür likes kassieren)
> ...



Ein schönes Bauernfrühstück neben dem offenen Sarg und ich lasse die Augen dort, wo sie hingehören. Alternativ ne gelbe Polbrille aufsetzen lassen.
Grüße von der Küste, die alte Möwe.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Spannend, Eure Frühstücksfleisch-Diskussion!
> 
> Ich angele damit, weil es offenbar ein „klassischer britischer Köder” für Döbel ist und ich Klassik außerhalb der Musikwelt schätze.
> Ach ja - ich esse das Zeugs auch sehr gerne.



Ob es wirklich soo klassisch ist, oder sich mit der Zeit nur so eingefleischt hat, weiß ich derzeit echt nicht. Bin viel auf engl. oder dt. Seiten und Foren unterwegs, aber bei den wenigsten steht Tulip an oberster Stelle. Neben Kunstködern sind es doch mehr der Wurm, Käse/Käseteig, Flocke und spezielle Köder. Bei vielen steht Tulip garnicht auf dem Plan.
Wie hier nur mal als ein Beispiel von doch vielen:

https://www.anglersmail.co.uk/blogs/winter-baits-chub-54317


----------



## geomas

^ danke, „klassisch britisch” war so früher meine Wahrnehmung, deshalb hab ich es irgendwie abgespeichert.
Ich habe ja bislang kaum Döbel gefangen, aber 5/7 davon mit/auf Tulip.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ob es wirklich soo klassisch ist, oder sich mit der Zeit nur so eingefleischt hat, weiß ich derzeit echt nicht. Bin viel auf engl. oder dt. Seiten und Foren unterwegs, aber bei den wenigsten steht Tulip an oberster Stelle. Neben Kunstködern sind es doch mehr der Wurm, Käse/Käseteig, Flocke und spezielle Köder. Bei vielen steht Tulip garnicht auf dem Plan.
> Wie hier nur mal als ein Beispiel von doch vielen:
> 
> https://www.anglersmail.co.uk/blogs/winter-baits-chub-54317


Na ja, genau so schnell findet man unter 'chub luncheon' bei duckduckgo sehr viele Einträge, u.a. https://www.anglingtimes.co.uk/advice/bait/articles/everything-you-need-to-know-about-luncheon-meat

Die Engländer sehen es eben, wenn vielleicht nicht als vorrangigen aber dennoch gängigen Döbelköder.


----------



## rustaweli

@Kochtopf 
Das Tulip gängig ist, wollte ich ja auch nicht abstreiten. Sind bei den Engländern die Boilies aber auch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Frühstücksfleisch ist bei mir zwar schon selektiv dafür lassen die Bisse irgendwann nach. Wenn man dann auf ne Semmel / Flocke wechselt  gehen die Bisse weiter. Für meine Verhältnisse ist die Semmelflocke /kruste die bessere Lösung da nicht so selektiv gefischt wird und auch mal ein Rotauge einen entschneidern kann. Der beste Köder auf Aitel überhaupt ist aber immer noch die Kirsche. Im Sommer kann man die Fische so regelrecht in den Fressrausch füttern und auch gezielt fangen da Kirschen sonst keine anderen anschauen.


----------



## rustaweli

Das mit den Kirschen ist auch eine sehr interessante Sache. Soweit mir bekannt, wird damit in England, DEM Land des Döbelfischen überhaupt, wenig bis wohl eher garnicht gefischt. Stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem döbel'schen Dasein als Augenräuber mit Vorliebe zu rötlichen Tönen. Da ja hierzulande auch einige die Kirsche durch Hagebutten ersetzen. Oder die roten Boilies, die Seiten zuvor erwähnten Dipsaucen, auch rötlich. Ist einen Gedankengang wert.


----------



## rustaweli

Geh dann jetzt mal doch lieber zu Bett, bevor die Gedankengänge noch kruder werden. Man träumt ja selbst bald nur noch vom Angeln&Co.
Aber noch eine schnelle klitzekleine Frage an die Kenner.
Es gibt ja tolle Bücher und gar Clubs zwecks dem Döbel, gibt es sowas auch von Rotaugen? Vor allem Bücher?
Ansonsten - Schönen Tag Euch!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@rustaweli
Da kann ich dir die "So fängt man" Reihe entfehlten wo es für sehr viele Fischarten eigene Bücher gibt.
Im Grunde sind es ja nur Übersetzungen aus dem Englischen von der Reihe "How to catch them" .


----------



## rhinefisher

Wer sagt dass es keine Multis füe die Friedfischangelei gibt?


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @dawurzelsepp !


----------



## Waller Michel

Gibt schon Multis die speziell für die Friedfisch Angelei geschaffen wurden, das sind aber eher Randerscheinungen wie zB das Eisangeln oder auch in der Meeresangelei .
Die Angelindustrie will aber ganz allgemein gesagt immer wieder ihr Zeug an den Mann bringen und gräbt dann auch Uraltideen wieder aus und präsentiert Sie als neu und tolle Erfindung! 
Da fällt mir zB die Kapselrolle ein die ( fast ) Jahrzehnte vom Markt verschwunden war und gerade wieder in Mode kommt. 

LG Michael 

PS : Hier und da, esse ich Tulip schon mal ganz gerne, glaube aber das kommt nicht aus England sondern Dänemark?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, „klassisch britisch” war so früher meine Wahrnehmung, deshalb hab ich es irgendwie abgespeichert.
> Ich habe ja bislang kaum Döbel gefangen, aber 5/7 davon mit/auf Tulip.



Klassisch britisch ist eigentlich nur Spam.
Eingeführt durch ne weltbekannte Klamaukgruppe.

Smashed ham kam ursprünglich aus Amerika, die Soldaten im WW2 hatten es zu Hauf nach England gekarrt....und da wohl liegen lassen.
Und was macht der Engländer mit Dingen die er selbst nicht essen mag?
Richtig, er geht damit eben angeln.

Im Endeffekt isses nix anderes wie Corned Beef, nur feiner zerbröselt, höherer Fettanteil und stärker gepresst.
Tulip ist übrigens ne dänische Firma, die lange Zeit das alleinige Recht besaß, den "holy shit" nach Originalrezept für Europa produzieren zu dürfen.


----------



## daci7

Bin auch kein großer Fan von dem Dosenmatsch, ich habe hier aber auch keine großartigen Döbelreviere in der Nähe. Und im Rhein hat das Zeug wahrscheinlich dieselbe Halbwertszeit wie Zuckerwatte... was ich mich schon öfter gefragt habe: warum wird besonders im Süden nicht eher mit Leberkäs gefischt? Der sollte doch wesentlich besser halten.
Anyway ... zur BC-Friedfisch Diskussion: UL-BC sollten sich bestens zum trotten eignen. Extrem feiner Schnurabzug, einfach zu bremsende Spule und dazu noch einfacher zu werfen. Leider sind entsprechende Ruten einfach nicht auf die Rolle abgestimmt und aussehen tust auch eher so ... mehh...
Ich hab wohl längere Zeit zum Deadbaiten auf Hecht mit der Multi gefischt. War in meinem Fall (unter Bäumen mit viel Gestrüpp) einfach besser zu werfen, da im Prinzip kein Schnurbogen entsteht und man mMn schon gefühlvoller wirft.
Das sollte natürlich auch gut eine ganze Nummer leichter gehen. Leider bietet der deutsche Markt wenig bis garkeine Ruten in ü3 Meter und BC taugliche Beringung mit Trigger. Man kann sich da aber gut auf dem englischen (Lachs/Steelhead), japanischen (Shorefishing) oder amerikanesichen (Grundruten) umgucken. Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt - man muss nur lange suchen und möglicherweise auch blind kaufen 
Groetjes

Ps: Achja, vernünftige BC Rollen die ab 2g gut werfen kosten ebensoviel wie ne vernünftige Pin ... von daher haste da auch nichts gespart.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Bimmelrudi
Da muss ich dich ein wenig korrigieren, Der Hauptbestandteil von Corned Beef ist Rindfleisch, das Frühstücksfleisch von Tulip ist aber aus Schweinefleisch gemacht, auch die Fertigung von diesen Beiden Wurstwaren ist eine fast komplett andere .
Lässt sich also nicht miteinander vergleichen.


Der Leberkäse  hatte es früher schon öfter mal mit Leberkäse bzw ist es heutzutage kaum noch Leberkäse sondern Fleischkäse !
Beim Angeln versucht. ......absolut ohne Erfolg!
Vielleicht ist die Fängikeit von Tulip bei Döbeln durch das im Frühstücksfleisch enthaltene Milchpulver gegeben? Ist aber reine Spekulation!


LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Gut zu wissen! Ich wollte Leberkäs schonmal häufiger zum Barbenangeln benutzen - vielleicht fahr ich nächstes Jahr trotzdem mal einen Testlauf.
Achja, gerade hat es geschellt und der Postbote hat einen entscheidenden Beitrag zum Thema Pin oder BC gebracht.




Für 33 Öcken beim Chinamann im Angebot gekauft und durch den Zoll geschlüpft. 
Damit werd ich wohl mal im nächsten Jahr den Schleien auf die Schuppen rücken, allein des Stiles wegen. 
Groetjes


----------



## Waller Michel

Sieht sehr gut aus die Rolle! Wenn ich mir überlege was die sonst kosten ,denke ich hast du alles richtig gemacht! 

LG


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Noch was zum trotten mit BC: Auch wenn man das machen kann, bleibt es ein Notbehelf - keinesfalls vergleichbar mit ner Pin.
Wenn man sich mal vorstellt, welche Hebelwirkung die abziehende Schnur bei einer Pin (10cm Spulendurchmesser - 5cm Hebel..), und bei einer BC (2,5cm Spulendurchmesser...) hat, sollte schon klar sein, dass das nicht genauso gut funktioniert.
Die Schnurführung und alle Bremsen raus, neue 0,18er Mono drauf und als Rute ne kurze Feeder - dann kann man damit so halbwegs trotten.
Wird aber niemals an eine 50€ Pin heranreichen.. .
Feederruten und Multis harmonieren recht gut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier noch eine wirklich gute Einführung ins Hantieren mit der Bolo - auch wenn der Mann sonderbar sprechen tut tat täte... .
Auch 7-8m Bolos für Anfänger zu empfehlen ist nicht so meins, aber das ist viel Geschmackssache.
Auch wird nochmal der Sinn überschwerer Montagen erklärt... .


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen! Ich wollte Leberkäs schonmal häufiger zum Barbenangeln benutzen - vielleicht fahr ich nächstes Jahr trotzdem mal einen Testlauf.
> Achja, gerade hat es geschellt und der Postbote hat einen entscheidenden Beitrag zum Thema Pin oder BC gebracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 333104
> 
> Für 33 Öcken beim Chinamann im Angebot gekauft und durch den Zoll geschlüpft.
> Damit werd ich wohl mal im nächsten Jahr den Schleien auf die Schuppen rücken, allein des Stiles wegen.
> Groetjes


Auch eine Pin nach Cyprinusbauweise, bin mir sicher dass du die Anschaffung nicht bereuen wirst


----------



## rhinefisher

Noch etwas zu Futtertaktik: Der Herr Frosch erlärt das schon sehr schön mit der diagonalen Drift durch die Futterspur.
Man kann das aber noch erheblich verbessern: Wenn ich in 10m Abstand zum Ufer Fischen möchte, beginne ich etwa 10m unterhalb zu füttern. Nun fütter ich aber nicht auf 10m Distanz zum Ufer, sondern auf 11m, der nächste Ballen fliegt dann 10,5m unterhalb und 10,5m vom Ufer, der Nächste 11m unterhalb und 10m vom Ufer.
Dann 11,5m unterhalb und 9,5m vom Ufer u.s.w. ... .
Ihr versteht das Prinzip? Ich lasse nicht nur die Montage weit unterhalb meiner Angelstelle durch die Spur treiben, ich lege die Futterbahn ansich schon diagonal an.. .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Da muss ich dich ein wenig korrigieren, Der Hauptbestandteil von Corned Beef ist Rindfleisch, das Frühstücksfleisch von Tulip ist aber aus Schweinefleisch gemacht, auch die Fertigung von diesen Beiden Wurstwaren ist eine fast komplett andere .
> Lässt sich also nicht miteinander vergleichen.
> 
> 
> LG Michael



Natürlich ist Corned Beef Rindfleisch, klar. Darum gings mir aber auch nicht, sondern um den Herstellungsprozess, und da nehmen sich beide quasi nix.
Gepökelt, zerkleinert, im eigenen Saft eingekocht...fertig.
Beim Frühstücksfleisch kannst sogar schon froh sein, wenn da überhaupt nen Zipferl Fleisch drin ist. In aller Regel besteht das zu weiten Teilen aus Schwarten und Speck, eben damit es schön gelieren kann nach dem Einkochen. Schwarten, Knorpel, Kniegelenke, Wadenbeine usw. sind ideal zur Kollagengewinnung (Gelatineherstellung zb). Als Koch kennt man das bei der Herstellung von Brühen, die nach dem Erkalten ebenfalls gelieren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@daci7: Glückwunschs zur China-Pin! Die sieht echt klasse aus. Ich wünsch Dir viele schöne Stunden damit am Wasser!


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,heute beim Arzt gewesen wegen meiner Hüfte ,die ich mir beim Angeln in den Steinpackungen verdreht habe  die Angelsaison ist für mich dieses Jahr wohl gelaufen.
Nerv eingeklemmt in der Hüfte, das soll angeblich ne Zeit lang dauern!
Egal Hauptsache ich kann über Weihnachten an den Ebro , dann bin ich schon zufrieden!

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Willkommen im ükelschen Pin Club @daci7 und viel Spaß mit der Pin! 
@Waller Michel Gute Besserung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ohhh das schmerzt.

Gute Besserung Micha!


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli
Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche !
Wird schon wieder werden!
Dir auch Dankeschön @Professor Tinca 
LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@Waller Michel Gute Besserung und schon dich, wir werden nicht mehr jünger.

@daci7 Glückwunsch zur Centrepin, sieht echt gut aus. Hoffentlich weihst du sie mit was richtig Gutem ein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zur, sehr interessanten, pin/bc diskussion: mir ist aufgefallen, dass Leute mit BC Erfahrung deutlich weniger Probleme mit dem Walliscast haben, einfach weil man gewohnt ist die Spule beim werfen abzubremsen. So ist mein Kumpel auf die Idee gekommen. Ich finde das spannend (gerade für ihn als gelegenheitstrotter der Zuhause nur Stillgewässer hat) aber würde im Zweifel immer zu einer Pin raten



Mit Walliscast meinst Du den Wurf mit rotierender Spule?
Finde ich mit geringen Wurfgewichten recht tricky; wenn man 10gr dranhängt ist es leicht, einfach den Daumen auf dem Spulenrand liegen lassen und sich rantasten.
Mit normalen 2-4gr ist es schwierig, da werfe ich lieber über den Daumen.. .


----------



## Jason

@Waller Michel Das tut mir Leid. Auf alle Fälle gute Besserung. Wenn du nicht ans Wasser kommst, kannst du ja ein paar Posen basteln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit Walliscast meinst Du den Wurf mit rotierender Spule?
> Finde ich mit geringen Wurfgewichten recht tricky; wenn man 10gr dranhängt ist es leicht, einfach den Daumen auf dem Spulenrand liegen lassen und sich rantasten.
> Mit normalen 2-4gr ist es schwierig, da werfe ich lieber über den Daumen.. .


Übern Daumen werfen klappt bei mir garnicht und der monströse, von Andal ins Spiel gebrachte Wurfhagen von Kluwe-yorck kommt nicht in Frage, aber mit rotierende Spule hat gut und von alleine geklappt. Fische meist zwischen 4 und 6 gr.

@Waller Michel gute Besserung! Eingeklemmte nerven braucht man nicht wirklich


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Waller Michel: Auch von mir Gute Besserung, sieh zu, dass Du am Ebro Deinem Nickname alle Ehre machst!


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ,heute beim Arzt gewesen wegen meiner Hüfte ,die ich mir beim Angeln in den Steinpackungen verdreht habe  die Angelsaison ist für mich dieses Jahr wohl gelaufen.
> Nerv eingeklemmt in der Hüfte, das soll angeblich ne Zeit lang dauern!
> Egal Hauptsache ich kann über Weihnachten an den Ebro , dann bin ich schon zufrieden!
> 
> LG Michael


Oh man, du machst Sachen! Gute Besserung, ich drück dir die Daumen für Weihnachten!


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Danke an Euch alle !
Ist wirklich sehr lieb von Euch! 

Danke und LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Waller Michel: Auch von mir Gute Besserung, sieh zu, dass Du am Ebro Deinem Nickname alle Ehre machst!



Ja Ebro ist immer toll! 
Da habe ich mir auch meinen Nick verdient! 
Hatte auch mal dort ne Zeitlang gewohnt und beruflich mit der Angelei zutun gehabt. 
Den ein oder andere Waller werde ich bestimmt landen können! 
Aber auch Friedfische gibt es dort sehr schöne und in reichlicher Anzahl! 
Mein Cousin und Ich werden auch wie jedes Jahr wieder mit dem Boot raus aufs Meer fahren. 
Trotzdem ist Waller dort schon was besonderes, weltweit einer der großen 4 Hotspots die ich alle schon beangelt habe auf Waller. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen das Mitlerweile Flüsse wie die Rhone und der Rhein noch als Highlight hinzukommen. 
Früher waren es nur Ebro ,Po ,Donaudelta und Wolgadelta .
Gibt aber am Ebro auch echt schöne Karpfen und tolle Schwarzbarsche .


LG


----------



## Hering 58

Gute Besserung und schon dich-Waller Michel.Du willst ja noch an den Ebro.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke dir auch! 
Bin ja ganz gerührt über eure Anteilnahme! Sowas bin ich aus Internetforen gar nicht gewohnt!  

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke dir auch!
> Bin ja ganz gerührt über eure Anteilnahme! Sowas bin ich aus Internetforen gar nicht gewohnt!
> 
> LG Michael


Tja, hier läuft das anders. Der Ükel ist wie eine Familie.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Absolut! @jason 1 
Auch der Umgang miteinander gefällt mir sehr! 
In vielen Foren warten Leute nur darauf das jemand etwas falsches sagt um dann wie Hyänen über den jenigen herzufallen.
Dann unter der Gürtellinie zu beleidigen usw.
Hier macht es absolut Spaß zu lesen und etwas mit beizutragen! 

LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

Ob klassisch oder nicht. 
Ich bin eingefleischter Station nutzer und werde es auch bleiben. 
Optik ist mir dabei wurscht.
Ich sehe keinen Grund da irgendwas zu ändern. Punkt aus feddisch


----------



## feederbrassen

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Absolut! @jason 1
> Auch der Umgang miteinander gefällt mir sehr!
> In vielen Foren warten Leute nur darauf das jemand etwas falsches sagt um dann wie Hyänen über den jenigen herzufallen.
> Dann unter der Gürtellinie zu beleidigen usw.
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Ui 
Das gibt es hier auch,. 
Ist zwar sehr selten aber kommt vor


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ui
> Das gibt es hier auch,.
> Ist zwar sehr selten aber kommt vor


In jeder Familie wird gestritten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> In jeder Familie wird gestritten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Tja das kommt vor.


----------



## rutilus69

@Waller Michel Auch von mir gute Besserung!!


----------



## geomas

@Waller Michel - autsch! Gute Besserung und natürlich schon jetzt viel Erfolg am Ebro!

@feederbrassen - kann ich gut nachvollziehen, Deine strikte „Nur die Stationärrolle”-Politik. 
Vermutlich geht Dir der Spieltrieb ab oder der wird anderweitig „gestillt”.


----------



## Waller Michel

@rutilus69 
Auch an dich vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Restfeierabend für euch alle! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Leute, nachdem mir das Wetter in den vergangenen Tagen doch ziemlich auf den Zeiger gegangen ist werd ich es wohl morgen oder am Freitag noch mal auf Döbel versuchen.
Eventuell sogar abseits meines bislang einzigen „Chub-Spots” (flußaufwärts). Bin schon etwas aufgeregt.


----------



## rustaweli

Na dann mal Petri @geomas !
Mich wird es Sa morgens zum Wasser ziehen. Vielleicht auch auf Döbel. Hab aber auch noch viele Maden und schalte eventuell um auf Rotaugen. Je nach Tageslaune. Die Qual der Wahl. Bei Rotaugen liege ich, was die Spotkenntnis der Plötzen im Winter angeht, leider im Dunkeln. Sonst wäre meine Wahl einfacher.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, @rustaweli ! Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es bei Dir am Sonnabend läuft.


Ach ja, ich hatte neulich von einem Stückchen Strohhalm im Tulip gegen das Einschneiden des Haares geschrieben: 
es gibt auch eine Lösung von Fox - nennt sich „Fox Edges Anti-Bore Bait Inserts Clear” oder so und kostet schlappe  6-7€ pro 10Stk-Packung...

Curry-Tulip werd ich mit Sicherheit wieder probieren (hab noch was im Tiefkühler), vielleicht auch den Trick mit dem Strohhalm.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, @rustaweli ! Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es bei Dir am Sonnabend läuft.
> 
> 
> Ach ja, ich hatte neulich von einem Stückchen Strohhalm im Tulip gegen das Einschneiden des Haares geschrieben:
> es gibt auch eine Lösung von Fox - nennt sich „Fox Edges Anti-Bore Bait Inserts Clear” oder so und kostet schlappe  6-7€ pro 10Stk-Packung...
> 
> Curry-Tulip werd ich mit Sicherheit wieder probieren (hab noch was im Tiefkühler), vielleicht auch den Trick mit dem Strohhalm.


Dies erledigt bei mir die Stoppermade (TM) - funktioniert auch mit Gummimade, Japanrot funzt einwandfrei


----------



## geomas

Gummimade auf dem Hakenbogen (Prinzip Minimax, aber mit „FakeMade”) hat für mich funktioniert, war aber etwas fummelig.
Die Strohhalm-Geschichte ist ja für die Anköderung mit Haar gedacht. Und dieses Haar schneidet sich gerne ins weiche FF ein (und durch).
Oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dies erledigt bei mir die Stoppermade (TM) - funktioniert auch mit Gummimade, Japanrot funzt einwandfrei



Sorry, stehe auf dem Schlauch. "TM"??
Da haben wir es wieder, rot.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Gummimade auf dem Hakenbogen (Prinzip Minimax, aber mit „FakeMade”) hat für mich funktioniert, war aber etwas fummelig.
> Die Strohhalm-Geschichte ist ja für die Anköderung mit Haar gedacht. Und dieses Haar schneidet sich gerne ins weiche FF ein (und durch).
> Oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?



Für Haaranköderung habe ich mir kleine Spiralen aus dünnem, weichen Rödeldraht gedreht. Jedoch noch nicht benutzt. Mit Zange festgehalten und um einen Nagel gedreht. Fand es toll verschiedene Größen und fein bis grob gedrehte Köderhalter zu haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Gummimade auf dem Hakenbogen (Prinzip Minimax, aber mit „FakeMade”) hat für mich funktioniert, war aber etwas fummelig.
> Die Strohhalm-Geschichte ist ja für die Anköderung mit Haar gedacht. Und dieses Haar schneidet sich gerne ins weiche FF ein (und durch).
> Oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?



Ich nehme mal an du meinst nen Stück Strohhalm durch das FF und ins Rohr dann das Haar, so quasi als kleinen Ausreißschutz?
Fall ja, vielleich den harten (und an den Enden auch scharfkantigen) Strohhalm durch nen Stück weichen Schlauch ersetzen. Diverse Sleeves aus dem Carpbereich bieten sich dafür ja schon fast an.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du meinst nen Stück Strohhalm durch das FF und ins Rohr dann das Haar, so quasi als kleinen Ausreißschutz?
> Fall ja, vielleich den harten (und an den Enden auch scharfkantigen) Strohhalm durch nen Stück weichen Schlauch ersetzen. Diverse Sleeves aus dem Carpbereich bieten sich dafür ja schon fast an.


Bei nem 10mm würfel bleibt da nicht mehr viel Köder übrig ^^

@geomas ich stand auf dem Schlauch und bin gerade beschämt von ihm runter geschritten

@rustaweli das (TM) sollte für registred trademark stehen, ein ironischer Hinweis auf die fast schon ikonischen zu nennende Stoppermade, die ein fester Begriff im Ükel geworden ist


----------



## geomas

Danke, ich meinte es wie von Bimmelrudi beschrieben.
Ich habe ohnehin keine passenden Strohhalme griffbereit (aus dem Alter bin ich ja nu ne Weile raus), dafür aber alle möglichen Silikon-Sleeves.
Ich werds mal probieren und berichten.

Evtl. probiere ich auch mal einen der Ready-Made-Teige, die ich kürzlich erstanden habe. 
Mal sehen, ob ich den mir bekannten „Swim” aufsuche oder ein paar Kilometer weiter fahre.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ah ich dachte an Strohhalm im eigentlichen Sinne. Uh ha


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ah ich dachte an Strohhalm im eigentlichen Sinne. Uh ha



Den habe (und hatte) ich im Hinterkopf als stilechte Variante (oder Notnagel).
Kürzlich sah ich Spaghetti-Stücke von ca 8mm Länge als Old-Fashioned-Stopper am Haarvorfach (YT-Kanal von Cadence-Fishing, glaub ich).


----------



## rustaweli

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du meinst nen Stück Strohhalm durch das FF und ins Rohr dann das Haar, so quasi als kleinen Ausreißschutz?
> Fall ja, vielleich den harten (und an den Enden auch scharfkantigen) Strohhalm durch nen Stück weichen Schlauch ersetzen. Diverse Sleeves aus dem Carpbereich bieten sich dafür ja schon fast an.



Würden dann ja eventuell auch dünne Kabelisolierungen gehen, oder? Alte Kabel häufen sich daheim ja auch oft bei der ganzen Elektronik heutzutage.
Zwecks Notnagel oder Improvisation eben. Sind auch weich und günstig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Theoretisch ja, sind aber eben auch recht starr die Ummantelungen. Die werden den Hackikubus auch schnell zerlegen.
Es sollte schon was weiches sein, notfalls geht wohl auch ne Makkaroni halbfest gekocht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wenns nur darum geht den Köder fest am Haken zu fixieren; so verstehe ich das mit der Stopper Made ,kann man sich den Gummi von einem Einweckglas mit einer Schere auch in kleine verschieden große Stücke zurecht schneiden ; ist übrigens auch rot .
Ich benutze das von Tulip oder Brot angefangen bis zu Köfis an der Stellfischrute .
Funktioniert einwandfrei und kostet fast nichts. 


LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Mal was anderes:
Gibt es eigentlich XXXL Madenkörbe irgendwo zu kaufen? Ich meine welche mit 80g und mehr und ordentlich Volumen? Sonst werd ich das wohl basteln müssen... 
Ich würd damit gern im Rhein fischen. Futter wird hier eh immer in NullKommaNichts aus dem Korb gespült, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass so Riesenkorb aus dem stetig Maden purzeln garnicht so schlecht sein kann. Überfüttern ist eh kein Thema bei mir


----------



## Waller Michel

Gesehen habe ich das noch nicht bisher, einfach ne Futterrakete Löcher rein bohren und einen Deckel drauf das müsste gehen !
Aber dann fütterst Du den halben Rhein an 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Gibt es eigentlich XXXL Madenkörbe irgendwo zu kaufen? Ich meine welche mit 80g und mehr und ordentlich Volumen? Sonst werd ich das wohl basteln müssen...
> Ich würd damit gern im Rhein fischen. Futter wird hier eh immer in NullKommaNichts aus dem Korb gespült, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass so Riesenkorb aus dem stetig Maden purzeln garnicht so schlecht sein kann. Überfüttern ist eh kein Thema bei mir




Die 70er Drennan sind die fettesten die ich kenne:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Drennan-Bol...hash=item56ccb55707:m:mEUA6ASCsMuR3TluNHB68Jw


----------



## Professor Tinca

Doch nicht.
Korum hat bis 90gr.
https://www.angelhaack.de/korum-grub-feeders-inline-530?number=KGF-90


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich hatte mal ein Meshfeeder von Korum in der Größe LArge. Die maximale Bebleiung lag, soweit ich mich erinnere, bei 120 oder 150 Gramm. Mit etwas Panzerband lässt sich der „Madenausstoß“ sicherlich etwas nach unten regulieren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wow ! Kannte ich gar nicht! 
Aber sehen gut aus und auch nicht teuer, wobei ich sagen muss, da gehen schon paar Liter Maden drauf im Rhein !  trotzdem bestimmt mal ne Option !

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow ! Kannte ich gar nicht!
> Aber sehen gut aus und auch nicht teuer, wobei ich sagen muss, da gehen schon paar Liter Maden drauf im Rhein !  trotzdem bestimmt mal ne Option !
> 
> LG Michael


Hammer! Das sind natürlich Mengen, die hier im kleinen Fluss definitiv Zuviel des Guten wären. Meine Tagedhöchstmenge liegt so bei einem halben Liter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow ! Kannte ich gar nicht!




Hier im Ükel lernt man immer was dazu, Micha.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Gibt es eigentlich XXXL Madenkörbe irgendwo zu kaufen? Ich meine welche mit 80g und mehr und ordentlich Volumen? Sonst werd ich das wohl basteln müssen...
> Ich würd damit gern im Rhein fischen. Futter wird hier eh immer in NullKommaNichts aus dem Korb gespült, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass so Riesenkorb aus dem stetig Maden purzeln garnicht so schlecht sein kann. Überfüttern ist eh kein Thema bei mir



Normalerweise führen hier am Rhein alle Läden Körbe bis min. 120gr und 200ml - braucht man ja auch.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weder noch - ich habe den Beutel mit den Stonfo-Nubsies nicht gfunden, und deshalb einen Loop Connector aus dem Fiegenbereich auf die Spitze geschoben.
> Und nein, davon mache ich kein Pic - das sieht zu bescheuert aus.. .
> Ja - wirklich nette Rute. Da ist nicht nur der Stopfen besser..



Eigentlich schauts garnicht soo schlimm aus...


----------



## geomas

Erster Curry-Tulip-Liebhaber: Plötz von knapp 20cm.
Seltsam: der Nebel ist weg, die Stimmung dennoch irgendwie getrübt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Och ein 1/2 Liter ist beim Anfüttern schnell weg ! Auf vielen Wettkämpfe  ( Natürlich im Ausland ) ist 1 Liter als höchstmenge vorgegeben ,hab ich eigentlich auch so als Standard dabei.
Da fällt mir noch ne kleine Anekdote ein  Bin mal nach Holland auf Wettkampf gefahren und hatte die Maden für die ganze Mannschaft dabei auch für das Training usw .
Also 10 Liter Maden geholt und in die elektrische Kühlbox .War Hochsommer und damals ende der 80er Jahre noch keine Klimaanlage im Auto .
Natürlich überprüft das der Stecker der Kühlbox auch richtig im Zigarettenanzünder sitzt ,ist ja wichtig! 
Nur eingeschaltet hatte ich sie nicht bzw auf wärmen geschaltet !
Das gab vielleicht lange Geschichter als ich die Maden ausgepackt hatte 80% Tod 15% geschlüpft 5% fast Tod 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Gleich werde ich zum stippen auf Rotauge abgeholt.
Bei eiskaltem Wind von vorne und gegen Null tendierenden Fangaussichten, hält sich meine Begeisterung in Grenzen.. .
Vielleicht die 1,5l Stanley mit heißem Glühwein füllen..


----------



## Waller Michel

Stanley ist cool! 
Hätte auch Lust zum Angeln  Neid 
Wünsche dir schöne Fische und ein dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Grade ein nettes Paket von @geomas bekommen- vielen lieben Dank!




 Die geben bestimmt ein gutes Bild ab an der Bolo von @Professor Tinca 
So langsam fische ich nurnoch mit Ükelproofed Equipment 
Besten Dank auch für die Tipps mit den grubfeedern! Ich bin mit nur nicht sicher ob die genug Volumen befördern für den Rhein 
Meine Standartmenge für ein paar Stündchen feedern ist auch ein Liter Maden + einige Hände Minipellets + 2-3 Dosen Mais + 2kg Grundfutter. Natürlich nur wenn die Fische fressen. Mit nem großen Korb und anständigen Rhythmus ist das ganze dann in 2-3 Stunden leer.
Daher fische ich auch liebend gern zu zweit, erstmal sind die Unterhaltungen dann abwechslungsreicher und zweitens kann man sich stromauf abwechseln und stromabwärts entspannter in der Futterspur fischen 

Ps: jetzt auch mit Bild.


----------



## yukonjack

daci7 schrieb:


> Grade ein nettes Paket von @geomas bekommen- vielen lieben Dank!
> Anhang anzeigen 333131
> 
> Die geben bestimmt ein gutes Bild ab an der Bolo von @Professor Tinca
> So langsam fische ich nurnoch mit Ükelproofed Equipment
> Besten Dank auch für die Tipps mit den grubfeedern! Ich bin mit nur nicht sicher ob die genug Volumen befördern für den Rhein
> Meine Standartmenge für ein paar Stündchen feedern ist auch ein Liter Maden + einige Hände Minipellets + 2-3 Dosen Mais + 2kg Grundfutter. Natürlich nur wenn die Fische fressen. Mit nem großen Korb und anständigen Rhythmus ist das ganze dann in 2-3 Stunden leer.
> Daher fische ich auch liebend gern zu zweit, erstmal sind die Unterhaltungen dann abwechslungsreicher und zweitens kann man sich stromauf abwechseln und stromabwärts entspannter in der Futterspur fischen
> 
> Ps: jetzt auch mit Bild.


Und man erfährt auch mal was neues..


----------



## phirania

Ihr habt es gut...
Ich möchte auch wieder angeln
Dauert leider noch etwas länger  hier.
Schätze mal zu Weihnachten bin ich zuhause..


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ihr habt es gut...
> Ich möchte auch wieder angeln
> Dauert leider noch etwas länger  hier.
> Schätze mal zu Weihnachten bin ich zuhause..


Immer mit der Ruhe brauner.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die 70er Drennan sind die fettesten die ich kenne:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Drennan-Bol...hash=item56ccb55707:m:mEUA6ASCsMuR3TluNHB68Jw



Diese großen Madenkörbe hab ich auch im Sortiment nur nutze ich die nicht mit Maden sondern ist darin ein Schwamm was mit Lockstoff geträngt wird.
Universell einstetzbar auf Friedfisch und Aal. Die schweren Körbe können zudem auch gleich für die Selbsthakmontage auf Karpfen verwendet werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Grade ein nettes Paket von @geomas bekommen- vielen lieben Dank!
> Anhang anzeigen 333131
> 
> Die geben bestimmt ein gutes Bild ab an der Bolo von @Professor Tinca
> So langsam fische ich nurnoch mit Ükelproofed Equipment
> Besten Dank auch für die Tipps mit den grubfeedern! Ich bin mit nur nicht sicher ob die genug Volumen befördern für den Rhein
> Meine Standartmenge für ein paar Stündchen feedern ist auch ein Liter Maden + einige Hände Minipellets + 2-3 Dosen Mais + 2kg Grundfutter. Natürlich nur wenn die Fische fressen. Mit nem großen Korb und anständigen Rhythmus ist das ganze dann in 2-3 Stunden leer.
> Daher fische ich auch liebend gern zu zweit, erstmal sind die Unterhaltungen dann abwechslungsreicher und zweitens kann man sich stromauf abwechseln und stromabwärts entspannter in der Futterspur fischen
> 
> Ps: jetzt auch mit Bild.




Dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war eben für ein paar Minuten am Flüsschen. Naja eigentlich war ich mit meiner Frau spazieren aber mal kurz die Angel auswerfen war ok.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und zwei Bisse hatte ich auch. Einen konnte ich verwerten.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Prof.


----------



## daci7

phirania schrieb:


> Ihr habt es gut...
> Ich möchte auch wieder angeln
> Dauert leider noch etwas länger  hier.
> Schätze mal zu Weihnachten bin ich zuhause..


Sie du erstmal zu, dass du wieder aufn Dampfer kommst! Gesundheit geht vor.
Ich komme btw gerade ebenso wenig ans Wasser... Killerbazillen bei Kind und Kegel, Baustelle im neuen Haus und Frischlinge inner Bude fordern halt. Da hat man mal Zeit Gerät zusammen zu stellen und so richtig zu planen


----------



## phirania

daci7 schrieb:


> Sie du erstmal zu, dass du wieder aufn Dampfer kommst! Gesundheit geht vor.
> Ich komme btw gerade ebenso wenig ans Wasser... Killerbazillen bei Kind und Kegel, Baustelle im neuen Haus und Frischlinge inner Bude fordern halt. Da hat man mal Zeit Gerät zusammen zu stellen und so richtig zu planen


Wenn es mal nur das wäre..
Ich habe wenn alles schief läuft noch 2 OPs dies Jahr.


----------



## rutilus69

@phirania Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Waller Michel

@phirania 
Von mir auch alles Gute!!
Ich drück dir die Daumen für die Gesundheit !

Keine Ahnung ob hier sowas schon einmal geplant wurde ? Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal irgendwo an einem Gewässer treffen und alle zusammen angeln gehen irgendwann? 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn es mal nur das wäre..
> Ich habe wenn alles schief läuft noch 2 OPs dies Jahr.


Son Mist! Ich drück dir alle Daumen!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn es mal nur das wäre..
> Ich habe wenn alles schief läuft noch 2 OPs dies Jahr.


Gute Besserung Kalle.Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## geomas

Ganz kurze Meldung: einen 29er Döbel gabs auf Curry-Tulip, 7 Plötz auf Breadpunch oder Tulip.
Hatte wieder eine Unmenge an „Treibgut” am Haken und etliche Hänger, aber heute keinen Abriß.
Viele Fehlbisse.

Besonders ergiebig war der Angeltrip nicht, aber die Hinfahrt durchs neblige Mecklenburg war wirklich schön (ernsthaft).


----------



## Jason

@phirania Alles gute wünsche ich dir. Halt die Ohren steif.

@Professor Tinca Petri Heil. Nimmst du zu zum spazieren immer ne Angel mit?

@daci7 Schöne Posen

@geomas Dickes Petri Heil. Tulip ist wohl der Renner. Wenn ich mal wieder am Fluss angele, kommt der Köder auch mit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr feine Sache @geomas und @Professor Tinca , Petri!
@phirania Gute Besserung!


----------



## rustaweli

Tulip auf "Winter"plötzen,..hm.
Wie groß sind denn Deine Würfel @geomas ?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Meldung: einen 29er Döbel gabs auf Curry-Tulip, 7 Plötz auf Breadpunch oder Tulip.
> Hatte wieder eine Unmenge an „Treibgut” am Haken und etliche Hänger, aber heute keinen Abriß.
> Viele Fehlbisse.
> 
> Besonders ergiebig war der Angeltrip nicht, aber die Hinfahrt durchs neblige Mecklenburg war wirklich schön (ernsthaft).


Dickes Petri geomas.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Petri Heil. Nimmst du zu zum spazieren immer ne Angel mit?




Nur heute. Wollte mal kurz die Rute schwingen(Entzugserscheinungen).


----------



## rippi

Was ist eigentlich mit Cornelius los? Gibt er gar keine Fangmeldungen mehr?


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche und Gute Besserung @phirania und auch an @Waller Michel - solange ihr vom Wasser abgeschnitten seid, ergötzt Euch einfach an unseren lustigen Abenteuern und achtet gut darauf, recht bald wieder gesund zu werden, 
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Hey,@rustaweli, schönes Bild. Ist eine Rotfeder, oder? Das ? war doch oede.

Jetzt ist das Fischlein wieder weg.???????

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hey,@rustaweli, schönes Bild. Ist eine Rotfeder, oder? Das ? war doch oede.
> 
> Jetzt ist das Fischlein wieder weg.???????
> 
> Gruß Jason




Ja, und wieder da, das Rotauge!


----------



## feederbrassen

@phirania ich drücke dir die Daumen das alles gut ausgeht.

Petri an El Proffessorealias @Professor Tinca  und an @geomas


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn es mal nur das wäre..
> Ich habe wenn alles schief läuft noch 2 OPs dies Jahr.


Alles Gute und ich drück die Daumen das alles gut geht !


----------



## Tobias85

Moin Jungs,

heut Vormittag hab ich brav die letzte Woche hier im Ükel nachgearbeitet, Petri an die zahlreichen Fänger und ganz besonders an geo zu dem tollen Döbel  Und @phirania natürlich gute Besserung!

Angestachelt von euren Fängen bin ich heute auch kurz ans Wasser. Vor drei Wochen hatte ich ja eine neue spannende Stelle am Bach entdeckt und hier auch erwähnt), die wurde nun endlich mal ausprobiert, trottend mit Brotflocke. Fische waren zwischendurch mal kurz zu sehen, wie sie sich eine angefütterte Brotflocke einverleibt haben, aber gefangen habe ich dort nichts. Nach dem Wechsel an meine Lieblingsstelle gab es dann aber noch ein paar Rotaugen und tatsächlich auch eine kleine Rotfeder.  Ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich das letzte mal eine am Haken hatte, muss aber schon Jahre her sein, so häufig sind die in meinen Gewässer nicht.


----------



## TobBok

Danke an @geomas für den Dropshot-Blei Tipp. Im Swimming Pool hat diese Montage den Auswurf-Test bestanden...
Aber momentan ist arge Vorbereitungszeit zum Quappen-Angeln...da ist hier grade Highlife. Wird mein erster selbst organisierter Ansitz gezielt darauf...
Schreibe also erst nach dem Wochenende wieder. Bis dann. Cheers.


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri @Professor Tinca in seinem gelobten Johnniland,  und @Tobias85 für vielleicht die letzte Rotfedern das Ükeljahres, ein Gruss aus dem Sommer.

Ich selbst befinde mich in Real-World-sachen in Erfurt. Die bezaubernde Altstadt wird von verschiedenen Armen, Rinnen und Abzweigungen das Flüsschen Gera auf malerische Weise durchflossen. Die Gera ist hier gin-clear, ca. 30cm tief und plätschert munter über Kies, seltene Krautfahnen und alte Kirchensteine. Huet Mittag hab ich mich abgesetzt und die zahlreichen Brücken inspiziert. Freunde, Brüder, überall stehen die Rotpunktdöbel, ich hab 8 oder so in einem kurzen Spaziergang gezählt, alle massig, alle munter! Ein herrlicher Anblick. In der Saison könnte man aus dem Wirtshausfenster Angeln! Ich wiffe und kläffen und Dreh mich im Kreis wie ein abngeleinter jagdhund- an jeder Brücke dicht am Ufer sieht man ein zwei schlanke schiefergraue Schatten- die sich aber träge unter die schön gemauerte Brücke verziehen, sobald man stehenbleibt..
Kläff, kläfft, Wuff,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri an den Spaziergänger Professor Tinca und natürlich auch an den wackeren Tobias zu den Plötz und der wunderschönen Rotfeder!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Tulip auf "Winter"plötzen,..hm.
> Wie groß sind denn Deine Würfel @geomas ?



Ich drücke (von Hand mit dem Messer geschnittene) Tulip-Scheiben durch ein Metallgitter. 
Kantenlänge ist etwa 9mm. Ich versuche meistens, mittels unterschiedlich dicker Scheiben etwas zu variieren.

Plötz von so 17, 18cm haben gar kein Problem mit Ködern dieser „Größe”. Selektiv wirken sie deshlab nicht. Die „BreadPunch”-Scheiben hatten 12mm Durchmesser.
Hatte diesmal vergessen, eine dickere Scheibe Tulip für größere „Brocken” aufzuheben.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas!
Mit Breadpunch habe ich noch so meine kleinen Problemchen. Mal halten sie besser, mal, naja. Komme ich derzeit noch mit Flocke besser klar, was aber bei 16er-20er Haken lustig ist/wird. Aber wird schon noch mit dem Breadpunch. Denke die Erfahrung macht's. Tricks wie über Nacht pressen usw. habe ich schon hinter mir.
Auf jeden Fall "Petri"! Schön das Du noch ein paar Rotaugen überlisten konntest!


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Abriß des heutigen Angeltrips

Es war neblig, richtig diesig, schon in der Stadt. Über Land hätte ich gerne hier und da zum Fotografieren angehalten, aber ich hatte zum einen nur ne kleine Kamera mit und wollte ja eigentlich angeln.

Hatte mir schon vor 2 Jahren eine zumindest bei Google Maps interessant aussehende und (relativ) gut zugängliche Stelle ausgeguckt. 
Zu der bin ich dann stracks hingefahren. Aber irgendwie sah es dort ganz anders aus als erwartet, die Warnow viel schmaler als vermutet.






eine Richtung





andere Richtung
Die Warnow war relativ trübe und floß schnell. Es war viel Laub im Wasser.

Habe ne Tasse Kaffee getrunken und nachgedacht, dann bin ich weitergefahren zur „bewährten” Stelle.





„Meine Döbelstelle” sah aus wie zuletzt, nur etwas trüber, kahler alles. Naja, Spätherbst eben.
Hab mit Curry-Tulip lose vorgefüttert und zwei Feeder-Ruten montiert. Wie schon tagsüber beschrieben habe ich in erster Linie Laub, Zweige, Äste gefangen.
Immerhin kein Abriß, sogar ein paar unvorsichtige Fehlwürfe resultierten nicht in Materialverlusten.

Erster Fisch war ein schöner, aber kleiner Plötz von knapp 20cm. Es folgten die üblichen Verdächtigen Laub, Zweig und Ästlein. 
Habe mit Maden und Madenkorb erxperimentiert (kein klarer Biß), mit Ready Made Teig (Red Krill) - dieser brachte einen nicht verwandelten Biß. Als es zusehends dunkler wurde (so etwa Viertel nach 3) kamen die Bisse häufiger und deutlicher. Breadpunch und Tulip nahmen sich wenig. 7 Plötz von entweder knapp unter oder knapp über 20cm konnte ich landen, 4 oder 5 auf Breadpunch, 2 oder 3 auf FF. Ein sportlicher, aber dünner Döbel von 29cm setzte den Schlußpunkt. Der hatte sich einen FF-Würfel reingezogen.

Mal sehen, ob ich es jetzt im November noch mal schaffe, in Sachen Döbel nachzufassen. Wollte noch ne Menge Köder... probieren.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke @geomas!
> Mit Breadpunch habe ich noch so meine kleinen Problemchen. Mal halten sie besser, mal, naja. Komme ich derzeit noch mit Flocke besser klar, was aber bei 16er-20er Haken lustig ist/wird. Aber wird schon noch mit dem Breadpunch. Denke die Erfahrung macht's. Tricks wie über Nacht pressen usw. habe ich schon hinter mir.
> Auf jeden Fall "Petri"! Schön das Du noch ein paar Rotaugen überlisten konntest!



Das Thema „Haltbarkeit von Brot am Haken” hatten wir hier ja schon ein paar Mal. Tja, die hundertprozentige Lösung gibts wohl nicht.
Meistens lasse ich die Montage nicht sehr lange im Wasser. Wenn nach ein paar Minuten kein Biß kommt wird eingekurbelt und neu beködert.
Winzige „Brotscheiben” wie sie die Stipper verwenden kommen mir nicht an den Haken - 10mm Durchmesser sind das Minimum.
Eine spezielle Behandlung bekommt das Brot bei mir nicht (hab zum Beispiel keine Microwelle).
Wollte eigentlich in diesem Jahr noch mit MagicBread experimentieren, aber die Zeit wird knapp angesichts anderer Vorhaben.

Nachtrag: BreadPunch benutze ich meist mit 8-12er Haken (gerne den Gamakatsu LS2210) oder am Haar mit Quickstop mit etwas kleineren Haken (dann eher 10-14).


----------



## Andal

Bin wieder im Lande.

Hab einfach mal wieder eine klein Päusken eingelegt. Mich mal wieder meinem Mütterchen gewidmet. Kommt eben immer mal wieder vor, dass ich spontan bin und einfach die Haustüre zuhaue...


----------



## rhinefisher

Welcome back Genosse Andal!


----------



## Andal

Jetzt erst mal die Bahnfahrt "wegschlafen"!


----------



## Jason

Hallo, da bist du ja wieder. Willkommen zurück. Ich hoffe gesund und munter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

20 Tage war der Andal weg, 
es sorgte sich der ganze Thread, 
nun ist er endlich wieder da, 
Hurra, Hurra.


----------



## Andal

Ist eigentlich irgendwas wichtiges in der Zeit passiert? Habe ich, trüben Blickes, was noch nicht entdeckt? Wurden die Wichtelpartner schon gezogen?

Und nein, ich bin nicht der 57 jährige aus RLP, der in der Umnachtung den v. Weizäcker gemeuchelt hat!


----------



## daci7

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Es brach das reine Chaos aus. Stationär gegen Pin. Der reine Wahnsinn. Minimax ist ausgewandert, El Potto im Knast, phirania im Krankenhaus und FantaFisch untergetaucht. Von dem Rest weiß ich nichts. Einige Partisanen schlugen sogar Baitcaster zum trotten auf Friedfisch vor. Ich muss mich kurz halten, es klingelt grad an der Tür ... Hallo? Haallooooo? ... ich glaub da ist jemand draußen vorm Haus. Ich geh jetzt gucken. Wenn ich in 15min nicht wieder on bin sagt meiner Frau bitte sie soll meine Angelsachen mit ins Grab legen. 




Alles beim alten also


----------



## Andal

Wie schön ... ich fische übrigens, nach wie vor gerne, Stationärrollen mit Heckbremse!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Wie schön ... ich fische übrigens, nach wie vor gerne, Stationärrollen mit Heckbremse!



Schlimm genug wenn Du das machst - aber muß man ein solches Fehlverhalten auch noch öffentlich machen..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Andal, was für eine Freude wieder von Dir zu hören! Schöne Grüße auch von Heinz, wir hocken gerade an der Drepte. Plötzen und Güstern beißen trotz des nur 5 Grad warmen Wassers ganz gut. Bericht folgt heute Abend.


----------



## rhinefisher

Pin vs Feedern in der Grensmaas


----------



## geomas

Willkommen zurück an Board, Andal!

@Tricast und @Wuemmehunter - Petri heil - prima, daß Ihr etwas zusammen unternehmt!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kleines und spontanes „Altherrenangeln“!


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kleines und spontanes „Altherrenangeln“!



Fetzt! So solls sein - ich freu mich schon auf Euren Bericht!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kurzer Zwischenstand: während ich gerade die Bockwürste warm mache, fängt Heinz einen kleinen Schuppi.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil an die Drepte!
Aber: SAKRILEG, SAKRILEG! Trägt Heinz etwas Spinnfischer-Bekleidung??? Furchtbar! Katastrophe!
@Wuemmehunter  - ich zeig Dir bei Gelegenheit mal, wie man so etwas korrekt verpixelt...

;-)


----------



## rhinefisher

Cookand Catch iss besser als andersrum.. .
Sieht doch nach einem schönen Tag aus..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen die noch am Wasser sind.

Ich hatte nach dem Spazierdöbel gestern irgendwie das Bedürfnis heute nochmal ne richtige Döbeltour einzulegen.

Also bin ich heute morgen los bei Nieselregen und ekelhaftem Wetter.

Auf dem Weg habe ich die Entscheidung schon fast bereut aber zu Glück hab ich doch ausgepackt.

So sah es aus am Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und der erste Döbel ließ nicht lange auf sich warten.

Ein niedlicher 28er.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nochmal Blick in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann der nächste Döbel.

Ein bisschen größer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danach nix mehr. Also bin ich auf die andere Seite der Brücke und ein Stück weiter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es gab auch gleich einen schönen Einschlag an der leichten Feederrute.

Und siehe da ein 52er Döbel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dauerte auch gar nicht so lange bis zum nächsten.......

49cm und richtig fett. Der hat mehr Rabatz gemacht als der vorherige.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geangelt hab ich heute mit Tulip, Brot und Sardellenteig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zum Schluss noch einen 27er Döbel und n Plötz.

War ne super Tour heute, trotz Ekelwetter.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Heil geomas,schöne Bilder und ein netter Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri an die alten Herren @Tricast und @Wuemmehunter sowie an @Professor Tinca,
Welcome Back an @Andal und fette Beute für alle! Heute kam mal wieder Chinakram an, eine kleine Magnetdose für Haken (kam bereits defekt an, ein Magnet liegt lose drin, ein Verschluss ist gebrochen) in grauenhafter Qualität (wobei sie so gut aussah, schade drum) - und es kam 14er Schnur von JOF. Sie macht einen guten Eindruck, sie kringelt nicht, ist klar-transparent, lässt sich nach meinen bisherigen Eindrücken gut Knoten und ist recht geschmeidig. Tragkraft sind 3,3lbs, das entspricht 1,4 KG, ich habe eine volle literflasche Plus eine volle Rolle Paketband und eine Cremedose mit 75ml Inhalt gemeinsam dran gehangen und sie hat gehalten - für ~2,50 EUR auf 500m zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch einen 27er Döbel und n Plötz.
> 
> War ne super Tour heute, trotz Ekelwetter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333194
> Anhang anzeigen 333195


Petri Heil Prof,schöne Bilder sind es.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Professor Tinca - da hast Du ja ne beeindruckende Strecke vorgelegt. Danke für die Köder-Info!


----------



## Waller Michel

Sehr schöne Bilder und ein dickes Petri auch von mir! 

LG Michael, 

Nächstes Jahr greife ich auch wieder an !


----------



## Waller Michel

@Kochtopf 
Mit dem Chinaspöckes habe ich auch sehr gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Da war von top bis misst alles dabei. 
Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Wirbel ,Laufwirbel und einfachen Posen ( Pfauenfedern ) dafür habe ich auch schon Bissanzeiger und Taschen direkt in den Müll befördert! 
Ist mal So und mal So ,man muss Glück haben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Mit dem Chinaspöckes habe ich auch sehr gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Da war von top bis misst alles dabei.
> Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Wirbel ,Laufwirbel und einfachen Posen ( Pfauenfedern ) dafür habe ich auch schon Bissanzeiger und Taschen direkt in den Müll befördert!
> Ist mal So und mal So ,man muss Glück haben!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich mach das jetzt ja schon eine ganze Weile und habe bislang, toi toi toi, viel Glück gehabt. Einzige Ausfälle waren bisher fast alle Haken, eine 2 € Stippe und eben die Box , großartig waren u.a. die Runrignubbsies, Stopper und die Centrepin. Ich freu mich immer, wenn die kleinen Päckchen vor der Türe liegen.
Ich gucke immer auf die Bewertungen und achte da vor allem auf westeuropäische Beurteilungen mit Text. Das hilft

@Professor Tinca hab jetzt erst die riesige Strecke gesehen - du teufelskerl!
Magst du mehr über den Sardellenteig erzählen?


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich mach das jetzt ja schon eine ganze Weile und habe bislang, toi toi toi, viel Glück gehabt. Einzige Ausfälle waren bisher fast alle Haken, eine 2 € Stippe und eben die Box , großartig waren u.a. die Runrignubbsies, Stopper und die Centrepin. Ich freu mich immer, wenn die kleinen Päckchen vor der Türe liegen.
> Ich gucke immer auf die Bewertungen und achte da vor allem auf westeuropäische Beurteilungen mit Text. Das hilft
> 
> @Professor Tinca hab jetzt erst die riesige Strecke gesehen - du teufelskerl!
> Magst du mehr über den Sardellenteig erzählen?


Jo, würde mich auch interessieren. Selbstgemacht ?


----------



## rustaweli

@Tricast und @Wuemmehunter , viel Spaß und Erfolg ich Beiden!
@Professor Tinca , man man man, wir theoretisieren hier monatelang alles über alle Fische und Du haust nebenher mal alle Arten so raus. Jetzt langt es aber langsam mein Herr!
Petri wünsche ich Dir, gut gemacht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca hab jetzt erst die riesige Strecke gesehen - du teufelskerl!
> Magst du mehr über den Sardellenteig erzählen?



Ja klar gern.

Das war einfacher Teig aus Sandwichtoast und billiger Sardellenpaste.
Bild kommt gleich - muss erst in mit dem Handy zum Kühlschrank.

Hab ne halbe Tube auf zwei Scheiben frisches SWToast gedrückt und geknetet. Zwischdruch musste ich ein paar Tropfen Wasser dazugeben weil es sonst zu trocken war.

Zum Schluss hab ich den Teig in ne Tüte mit etwas Currypulver gegeben damit er nicht so an der Tüte klebt und ein bisschen was von dem Aroma auch noch annimmt.

Plötzen und Döbel haben gleichermaßen drauf gebissen.

An der Feederrute aber leider auch schnell abgefressen.
Das Zeug benutze ich demnächst an der Bolo mit Pose.
Könnte ein Knaller werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Foto.....

Es gibt das Zeug ja von Rogen bis Krabbe. Da ist noch viel Potential für Experimente.


----------



## Kochtopf

Krabbencreme kommt aufs Frühstücksei und nicht zu den Fischen ^^ wobei womöglich aalkiller


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mach das ruhig mal in'n Teig.
Kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach das ruhig mal in'n Teig.
> Kann nicht schaden.


Anchovis Blauschimmelkäse... klingt doch sehr sehr fängig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aufjeden Fall.

Wobei ich Käse nicht für so fängig wie Fischpasten halte.


----------



## yukonjack

Haben früher NUR mit selbstgemachten Teig geangelt(und gefangen)


----------



## Professor Tinca

JUpp.
Ich angel auch viel mit selbstgemachtem Teig und fange damit alle Friedfische.


----------



## Andal

Solche Teige mische ich gerne bewußt fester und fische sie dann mit Teigspirale am Haar. Sehr gerne Lewwerwoscht.....!


----------



## rustaweli

Interessant auch das Plötzen und Döbel sich die gleichen winterlichen Quartiere teilen, beide gleichermaßen beissen und wohl selbiges Futter mögen.
War jetzt festzustellen beim Prof, geomas und Minimax, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Interessant auch das Plötzen und Döbel sich die gleichen winterlichen Quartiere teilen, beide gleichermaßen beissen und wohl selbiges Futter mögen.
> War jetzt festzustellen beim Prof, geomas und Minimax, wenn ich mich nicht irre.




Die sind hier auch sonst immer recht nah beieinander.
Wenn der Eine nicht will, ist meist sofort der Andere zur Stelle.


----------



## Andal

Gerade kleinere Flüsse geben nicht so viele gleiche Plätze her. Also muss ja eine Art "olympischer Frieden" über den Winter herrschen, wollen mehrere Arten die Kurve kriegen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Gerade kleinere Flüsse geben nicht so viele gleiche Plätze her. Also muss ja eine Art "olympischer Frieden" über den Winter herrschen, wollen mehrere Arten die Kurve kriegen.


Den Gedankengang hatte ich auch gerade. Nehmen wir doch mal den gemeinen Gartenteich - alle hocken im selben Loch


----------



## rhinefisher

Was für ein Bach.. .
Was für Fische.. .
Was für eine schöne Angelei.. .


----------



## rustaweli

Endlich hat der Entzug ein Ende! War ja furchtbar ohne Euch


----------



## geomas

Schön, das AB läuft wieder. 
Schneller Test der Suchfunktion: 194 Treffer für Abhackmatte, also alles prima an Board...


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Gerade kleinere Flüsse geben nicht so viele gleiche Plätze her. Also muss ja eine Art "olympischer Frieden" über den Winter herrschen, wollen mehrere Arten die Kurve kriegen.



Wobei das beim Proff wohl immer so zu sein scheint, laut seiner Aussage.
"Willkommen zurück" auch erst einmal noch an der Stelle!


----------



## Waller Michel

Das Wasser ist ja mittlerweile recht kühl in einigen Gegenden da tauchen die Fische ab an den Grund ,dort hat das Wasser ca 4 Grad Celsius .
Denke das sich dort dann die verschiedensten Friedfischarten gemeinsam versammeln ,da jetzt auch die Aktivität der Fische rapide absinkt .Gefressen wird dann auch nicht mehr viel, also fällt die Futterkonkurenz ziemlich weg .Nicht zuletzt sind sich einige Fischarten von Natur aus sowieso nicht feindich gesonnen, sonst gäbe es wohl auch selbst bei Eierlegenden Fischen keine Hybrieden ( zweierlei Herkunft ) .
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Fischschwärme zwar für sich stehen, dies aber im Wasser ,direkt am Grund, dicht nebeneinander. 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Haben früher NUR mit selbstgemachten Teig geangelt(und gefangen)


Wieso seid ihr dann davon abgekommen?


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs!

Hier haben sich ja die dollsten Dinge ereignet- also zuallererst mal herzliches Willkommen zurück lieber @Andal  - und dann war ja der ganze Ükelsektor Nord auf den Beinen, da sind natürlich petris an @geomas -der wunderschöne Stellen seines Flüßchens offenbart hat, fällig, an unseren @Professor Tinca der an einer Traumstrecke eine Traumstrecke mit richtigen Kaventsmännern hingelegt hat, und ein doppelpetri an die junggebliebenen (linkselbischen) Landjunker @Tricast und @Wuemmehunter , die in aller Stille ein absolut lobenswertes Ükeltreffen en miniature durchgezogen haben- tolle Sache Jungs!

Ich bin nun auch wieder im Lande- und überlege ob ich am Wochenende entweder auch mein Flüsschen besuche oder Mr. Baumann auf der Angelmesse pestern werde: Ist ja eigentlich nen Skandächen: in der neuen Rute und Rolle werden die 5 heissesten Threads des ABs vorgestellt- und keine Silbe über den Ükel. Ernsthaft: Hier kommen ini einer Woche soviele liebevoll bebilderte und schön geschriebene Fangberichte, Produktbeschreibungen, geheime Köderrezepte (Sardellenpaste klingt absolut heiss, vielen Dank!) Montagetipps etc.. etc.. zusammen, das man schon von einem Thinktank, einem Hotbed der anglerischen Kompetenz (Und hoffentlich auch der gutgelaunten Albernheit und des methodischen Wahnsinns im positiven SInne) sprechen kann. Andererseits: Schätze einschlägig interessierte finden uns auch so. 

Hab noch einen kleinen Nachtrag aus dem schönen Erfurt zu machen, @Ukels schaut mal 10 Min in den internen Laberthrööd,

herzlich, Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ haha, die 5 heißesten Threads des ABs. Schon seltsam, wie Printmedien über die neuen Medien berichten: ne schräge Mischung aus Bewunderung, Ranschmeiße und dann schnell 2 Schritte zurück. So wie es früher Zeitungsartikel gab, die dem gereiften Leser die aktuellen Jugend-Subkulturen vorstellten (so erkennt man Popper, Punker, Grufties).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> in der neuen Rute und Rolle werden die 5 heissesten Threads des ABs vorgestellt- und keine Silbe über den Ükel. Ernsthaft: Hier kommen ini einer Woche soviele liebevoll bebilderte und schön geschriebene Fangberichte, Produktbeschreibungen, geheime Köderrezepte (Sardellenpaste klingt absolut heiss, vielen Dank!) Montagetipps etc.. etc.. zusammen, das man schon von einem Thinktank, einem Hotbed der anglerischen Kompetenz (Und hoffentlich auch der gutgelaunten Albernheit und des methodischen Wahnsinns im positiven SInne) sprechen kann. Andererseits: Schätze einschlägig interessierte finden uns auch so.




@Georg Baumann ???

Den wichtigsten und interessantesten aller AB Trööts vergessen???

Was gibt es denn sonst noch?

5x "Suche Zanderrute" ?

Oder welche werden vorgestellt?

Bestimmt alles Themen für RAUBFISCHPLUMSER wat?


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr dann davon abgekommen?



Interessante Frage.. .
In Kindheit und Jugend habe ich mir nie großartige Gedanken über Köder gemacht - Wurm war schnell gegraben und Teig noch schneller gemacht.. .
Warum sich das so verändert hat, wird sich mir dann im Verlaufe des Tages sicher noch erschließen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> In Kindheit und Jugend habe ich mir nie großartige Gedanken über Köder gemacht - Wurm war schnell gegraben und Teig noch schneller gemacht.. .




So war es bei mir auch.
Würmer und dazu immer der Standardteig aus Mehl, Wasser und Zucker.
Manchmal verfeinert mit Honig oder Gewürzen(wenn die Mutter nicht gerade in ihrer Küche war).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich bin Euch ja noch den Bericht vom gestrigen Tage schuldig, aber gestern Abend war ja das Internet kaputt !

Zunächst mal Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren, vor allem an den Professor. @Professor Tinca : Das war ja mal wieder eine beeindruckende Strecke bei DIr. Ich möchte mich unbedingt mal zum Döbelseminar bei Dir anmelden!!!

Ja, ich war ja mit @Tricast an der Drepte. Ein kleiner Nebenfluss der Weser kurz vor Bremerhaven, der es offenkundig in sich hat. Es gibt jede Menge Weißfisch und auch Räuber scheinen dort gut vertreten zu sein. Die gestrigen Bedingungen: Das Wetter war ganz anständig, der Fluss hatte kaum Strömung und das Wasser war mit 5 Grad schon ziemlich kalt. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich nicht mit einer besonders ergiebigen Angelei gerechnet. Aber es wurde an diesem kalten Spätherbsttag ein richtig gutes Angeln. Gefischt habe ich feedernd mit der Acolyte und einer Wagglermontage an der Bolo. Die Bolo lief eindeutig besser. Heinz hat mit der Machrute und einer Wagglermontage gefischt.  Ich hatte insgesamt gut 25 Fische, klar da war einiges an Kleinfisch dabei, aber es gab auch die eine oder andere vorzeigbare Güster. Absolut vorzeigbar war auch der kleine Schuppi von Heinz, der ansonsten aber auch ganz gut Nano-Plötzen gefangen hat. Auch kulinarisch hatte der Tag, den wir gegen 14.30 Uhr beendet haben, einiges zu bieten. Die angebotene Zigarre hat Heinz zwar verschmäht, aber während des Angelns gab es heiße Würstchen, nach dem Angeln gab es richtig leckeren Apfelkuchen, frisch gebacken von Susanne. Auch auf diesem Weg noch mal mein Kompliment, Susanne ... und besten Dank!
Anbei noch ein Bild des kuriosesten Fangs des gestrigen Tages. Unten hing ne Nanoplötze, im Korb hat sich eine Krabbe (von denen es in der Drepte reichlich gibt) verhakt.

So allen, die heute noch starten wünsche ich wie immer spannende Stunden am Wasser. Ich hab heute Pause, will aber morgen einen weiteren Versuch auf Döbel starten, ihr wisst schon, mit dem marinierten Tulip.


----------



## Waller Michel

Sehr schöner Bericht @Wuemmehunter !
Wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen! 
Lustigerweise, rauche ich Zuhause niemals Zigarren, beim Angeln dafür sehr gerne. 
Petri noch zu deinen vielen Fischen und 
LG aus Braunschweig


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr dann davon abgekommen?


Kann ich gar nicht mehr sagen. Aber ich werde dazu zurück kehren. Was damals gut war kann heute nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zunächst mal Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren, vor allem an den Professor. @Professor Tinca : Das war ja mal wieder eine beeindruckende Strecke bei DIr. Ich möchte mich unbedingt mal zum Döbelseminar bei Dir anmelden!!!




Gar kein Problem, Stephan.

Wenn es dir nicht zu weit weg ist, schreib mir einfach wenn dazu mal Lust hast.

Euch auch ein kräftiges Petri Heil @Tricast und @Wuemmehunter !

Und danke allen für die Petris.


----------



## Tobias85

Was hier an nur einem Tag wieder an berichten eingetrudelt ist, unglaublich 

Aber zu allererst: Schön, dass du wieder da bist und es dir gut geht, @Andal! 

@geomas: Die neu entdeckte Stelle sieht doch super aus, ich hätte mich dort gleich einquartiert und sie erprobt. Ich hoffe, wir dürfen bald vo einem Bericht dazu lesen.  Und Petri zu Plötz und Dickkopf!

@Professor Tinca: Beachtliche Strecke - Petri! Ich glaube jeder hier ist neidisch auf deinen Döbelfluss

@Wuemmehunter und @Tricast: Petri zu euren Fängen und schön, klingt nach einem wunderbaren Tag 




Minimax schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich nen Skandächen: in der neuen Rute und Rolle werden die 5 heissesten Threads des ABs vorgestellt- und keine Silbe über den Ükel.



Hier muss ich beipflichten...wir sind hier so ziemlich der aktivste Thread und inhaltlich kommt bei uns auch eine Menge rum. Auf der anderen Seite ist es mir aber so auch fast lieber, als wenn wir jetzt mit etlichen neuen Ükeln geflutet werden würden, die dann aber garnicht zu uns passen. Dann leer weniger Zuwachs, der sich hier aber einfindet, weil er sich hier wohl fühlt, und nicht, weil wir irgendwo öffentlich angepriesen wurden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann ???
> 
> Den wichtigsten und interessantesten aller AB Trööts vergessen???
> 
> Was gibt es denn sonst noch?
> 
> 5x "Suche Zanderrute" ?
> 
> Oder welche werden vorgestellt?
> 
> Bestimmt alles Themen für RAUBFISCHPLUMSER wat?


Jede Ausgabe stellen sie fünf threads vor, meist die selbst eingebrachten. So endlos trööts sind schwer  weil man ja erstmal erklären müsste was der Ükel ist und das sprengt vermutlich den Rahmen.
Allerdings muss man sagen: bei der Menge Traffic die wir produzieren könnten die Betreiber uns ruhig entgegen kommen ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich lese ja schon seit Jahren keine Angelzeitungen mehr(weil immer das gleiche drinsteht) und sich hier noch kiloweise alte Zeitungen befinden(müsste mal entsorgen).

Ist denn da auch mal ein Friedfischthema dabei oder alles für Raubfischplumser @Kochtopf ?

Das wird ja gefühlt immer mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gefühlt sind generell 60%raubfisch, 15% Forellenangeln, 15% Kärpfeln auf Boiliebomber und 10% teilen sich Friedfisch, Brandungsangeln und sonstiges, aber das durch alle Zeitschriften durch.
Ich muss dich aber enttäuschen - bei den 3-4 Angelzeitungen die ich seit dem Ende der Am Haken jährlich kaufe (Dienstreisen, Zugfahrten... nu ja) war die RR zweimal dabei und hatte diese Rubrik. Aber ich bemerke, dass sich die Betreiber um Ausgewogenheit bemühen - sei es mit dem Chaluppa auf Herbstbarben,die sich von Frühlings- und Sommerbarben so garnicht unterscheiden wollen, sei es @Jesco Peschutter mit dem "Friedfische bei der Geburt getrennt" Thread. Auch wenn wir massig traffic generieren und scheinbar eine gewisse Reichweite haben - Friedfischen ist eine Nischenspielart und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Friedfischen ist eine Nischenspielart




Einerseits ja weil man wenig Konkurrenz hat  aber andererseits fehlt deswegen auch gutes Material im Angebot der Hersteller hierzulande.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einerseits ja weil man wenig Konkurrenz hat  aber andererseits fehlt deswegen auch gutes Material im Angebot der Hersteller hierzulande.


Ich kann mich übers Material ehrlich gesagt nicht beschweren, aber es stimmt schon: mal eben in den Angelladen gehen und ne Rute kaufen ist für uns noch mehr Glückssache als für die meisten anderen


----------



## Kochtopf

Außerdem würde ich lieber mit ner Weidengerte fischen als von DAM, Cormoran oder Balzer ne Avon zu nutzen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die alte(echte) D-A-M hatte schon Stil, finde ich.
Leider lange her.

Die anderen beiden naja.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Jau - die hatten einige Match und eine Bolo, die waren schon gut.. .

PS: Sogar mind. 2 Bolos.. .


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die alte(echte) D-A-M hatte schon Stil, finde ich.
> Leider lange her.
> 
> Die anderen beiden naja.....



Haha, also die Balzer Editions-Picker ist schon richtig gut, die würde Dir auch gefallen. hunnertpro

Die (teuren) Zammataro-Masterpiece-Ruten würde ich auch gerne mal begrabbeln.


----------



## geomas

Ansonsten „heiße Threads” verglühen vielleicht auch schnell.

Hier im Ükel ist die Sprache codiert, durchsetzt mit Anspielungen auf kulturgeschichtlich einmalige Fischzüge im Nordosten der Republik, naja, so etwas würde jemanden, der gänzlich unvorbereitet hier „reinschneit” doch verwirrt und ratlos am PC zurücklassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> kulturgeschichtlich einmalige Fischzüge im Nordosten der Republik


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich lieber mit ner Weidengerte fischen als von DAM, Cormoran oder Balzer ne Avon zu nutzen


Mit den drei Marken bin ich anglerisch praktisch gross geworden, kann die Abneigung nicht ganz verstehen
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden


----------



## Kochtopf

Naja die alten DAM Sachen haben einen guten Ruf, ebenso einige Cormoran Ruten etc. Aber ich bin eben damit angler geworden dass die meisten Produkte di es ser Firmen wenig taugen, insofern nähre ich mich dem Problem von der anderen Seite ^^ für Zammataro und Schlögl Sachen gilt, dass die qualitativ wie preislich nach oben aus dem Rahmen fallen, jeweils.

Ansonsten, wenn ich mir das MK FuF Ansitzwunder Made by Balzer angucke - zu hoher Preis für die Verarbeitung. Da lobe ich mir Drennan


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr dann davon abgekommen?


Bin ich das? Teige haben den großen Vorteil, dass man sie gut vorhalten kann UND das sie fängig sind.



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs!
> 
> Hier haben sich ja die dollsten Dinge ereignet- also zuallererst mal herzliches Willkommen zurück lieber @Andal  - und dann war ja der ganze Ükelsektor Nord auf den Beinen, da sind natürlich petris an @geomas -der wunderschöne Stellen seines Flüßchens offenbart hat, fällig, an unseren @Professor Tinca der an einer Traumstrecke eine Traumstrecke mit richtigen Kaventsmännern hingelegt hat, und ein doppelpetri an die junggebliebenen (linkselbischen) Landjunker @Tricast und @Wuemmehunter , die in aller Stille ein absolut lobenswertes Ükeltreffen en miniature durchgezogen haben- tolle Sache Jungs!
> 
> Ich bin nun auch wieder im Lande- und überlege ob ich am Wochenende entweder auch mein Flüsschen besuche oder Mr. Baumann auf der Angelmesse pestern werde: Ist ja eigentlich nen Skandächen: in der neuen Rute und Rolle werden die 5 heissesten Threads des ABs vorgestellt- und keine Silbe über den Ükel. Ernsthaft: Hier kommen ini einer Woche soviele liebevoll bebilderte und schön geschriebene Fangberichte, Produktbeschreibungen, geheime Köderrezepte (Sardellenpaste klingt absolut heiss, vielen Dank!) Montagetipps etc.. etc.. zusammen, das man schon von einem Thinktank, einem Hotbed der anglerischen Kompetenz (Und hoffentlich auch der gutgelaunten Albernheit und des methodischen Wahnsinns im positiven SInne) sprechen kann. Andererseits: Schätze einschlägig interessierte finden uns auch so.
> 
> Hab noch einen kleinen Nachtrag aus dem schönen Erfurt zu machen, @Ukels schaut mal 10 Min in den internen Laberthrööd,
> 
> herzlich, Euer
> Minimax


Wie ja bereits bekannt: Nach der Pause ist vor dem Fischen!



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht @Wuemmehunter !
> Wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen!
> Lustigerweise, rauche ich Zuhause niemals Zigarren, beim Angeln dafür sehr gerne.
> Petri noch zu deinen vielen Fischen und
> LG aus Braunschweig


Die Sorten sind abhängig von dem Mückenaufkommen. Viele Mücken - dann ordentliche Brasil. Müssen nicht besonders gut sein, aber intensiv im Aroma! 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich lieber mit ner Weidengerte fischen als von DAM, Cormoran oder Balzer ne Avon zu nutzen


Du tust der DAM Unrecht. Die hatten im England und Frankreichsegment immer wieder mal sehr tolle Ruten. Mit einem Balzer "Pillepalle Stäbchen aus der MK-Edition" möchte ich aber auch nicht gesehen werden. Bei Cormoran ist es eine Frage des Baujahres. Die konnten schon, wenn sie wollten - aber das war selten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bin ich das? Teige haben den großen Vorteil, dass man sie gut vorhalten kann UND das sie fängig sind.


Ich wusste nicht, dass @yukonjack dein Zweitaccount ist


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass @yukonjack dein Zweitaccount ist


Du solltest wissen, dass ich immer ungefragt plappere!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Du solltest wissen, dass ich immer ungefragt plappere!


Genau wie Jack, Nacktigall ick hör dir trappsen xD


----------



## phirania

Das ist zurzeit mein Blick auf meinem Angelplatz


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Das ist zurzeit mein Blick auf meinem Angelplatz
> Anhang anzeigen 333242


Alles gute Kalle.


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau wie Jack, Nacktigall ick hör dir trappsen xD


Die Runde geht an dich.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Das ist zurzeit mein Blick auf meinem Angelplatz
> Anhang anzeigen 333242


Das wird alles wieder...!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Mit einem Balzer "Pillepalle Stäbchen aus der MK-Edition" möchte ich aber auch nicht gesehen werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kopf hoch, @phirania. Ruhe Dich aus, tanke Kraft und werde wieder Gesund. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## rutilus69

Jau, Teig geht meistens. Bestes Beispiel war heute wieder mal am Kanal. Alles sehr spontan, aber wenn ich schon mal ein paar Stunden zum angeln habe.....
An Ködern hatte ich nur noch Mais und etwas gut abgelagerten Buttervanille-Teig. Was soll ich sagen, der Teig hat mir heute (gleiche Stelle wie letztens) 5 Satzer und einige schöne Plötzen beschert. 
Ich glaube, ich werde dem Teig ab jetzt öfter eine Chance geben.


----------



## Hering 58

Dickes Petri Heil rutilus69


----------



## daci7

Fischt ihr eigendlich Teig mit diesen Spiralen-Teighaken? Oder einfach so un nicht so "pfeffern"?


----------



## feederbrassen

Racklinger schrieb:


> Mit den drei Marken bin ich anglerisch praktisch gross geworden, kann die Abneigung nicht ganz verstehen
> Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden


Damit bist du nicht allein. 
Viel mehr Marken gab es auch nicht. 
Da waren sie noch gut und der ein oder andere User hier noch im flüssigen Zustand


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Fischt ihr eigendlich Teig mit diesen Spiralen-Teighaken?




Ich nicht.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Fischt ihr eigendlich Teig mit diesen Spiralen-Teighaken? Oder einfach so un nicht so "pfeffern"?


Ganz normale Haken - nur eben nicht volles Rohr. Spiralen nur wenn es mit Haarmontagen zur Sache geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Fischt ihr eigendlich Teig mit diesen Spiralen-Teighaken? Oder einfach so un nicht so "pfeffern"?


Hab es mit Kulifedern versucht- bringt ein wenig aber pfeffern sollte man so oder so nicht mit teig


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja die alten DAM Sachen haben einen guten Ruf, ebenso einige Cormoran Ruten etc. Aber ich bin eben damit angler geworden dass die meisten Produkte di es ser Firmen wenig taugen, insofern nähre ich mich dem Problem von der anderen Seite ^^ für Zammataro und Schlögl Sachen gilt, dass die qualitativ wie preislich nach oben aus dem Rahmen fallen, jeweils.
> 
> Ansonsten, wenn ich mir das MK FuF Ansitzwunder Made by Balzer angucke - zu hoher Preis für die Verarbeitung. Da lobe ich mir Drennan



Also , DAM tust du da wirklich unrecht, gibt einige Dinge in dessen Programm, da müssen die sich nicht hinter Daiwa verstecken und ich bin wirklich totaler Daiwa Fan .

Mit Cormoran bin ich auch absolut der Meinung von Andal ,bei den alten Sachen gabs hier und da schon mal gute Ruten, danach kam ne ganz lange Durststrecke, jetzt haben die einige Sachen von Daiwa abgekupfert ,die höheren Serien bei Cormoran erinnern dann teilweise doch stark an manche Dinge von Daiwa 

Balzer halte ich persönlich auch für nicht gut ! Wenn man noch paar Euro drauflegt ,kann man sich auch was gutes kaufen. 
Mit Balzer habe ich persönlich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 


LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

daci7 schrieb:


> Fischt ihr eigendlich Teig mit diesen Spiralen-Teighaken? Oder einfach so un nicht so "pfeffern"?


Ich auch nicht. Aber ich Fische Teig hauptsächlich an der Stippe, also ohne Gewaltwürfe


----------



## Wuemmehunter

daci7 schrieb:


> Fischt ihr eigendlich Teig mit diesen Spiralen-Teighaken? Oder einfach so un nicht so "pfeffern"?


Fische Teige fast immer mit den Haken mit der Spirale am Schenkel. Funktioniert super!


----------



## Andal

Balzer ist vor allem eines - durch und durch unsexy!

Irgendwelches Zeug, das halt auch aussieht wie... alles G'raffl, welches man anderswo ums gleiche Geld, aber mit deutlich angenehmeren Ansehen auch bekommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jo. Bei vieln Sachen ist Balzer einfach zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein befreundeter Angelgerätehändler mit kleinem Laden (führt iirc vA Grauvell, Cormoran und Balzer) meinte mal am meisten würden Balzer Rollen zurückkommen und dass dort gescheite Rollen bei 70 statt 50 € anfangen würden. Mit meiner FuF Balzer Freilauf bin ich zufrieden, aber sexy ist tatsächlich was anderes


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein befreundeter Angelgerätehändler mit kleinem Laden (führt iirc vA Grauvell, Cormoran und Balzer) meinte mal am meisten würden Balzer Rollen zurückkommen und dass dort gescheite Rollen bei 70 statt 50 € anfangen würden. Mit meiner FuF Balzer Freilauf bin ich zufrieden, aber sexy ist tatsächlich was anderes




Kein Wunder.
Wenn man bei Balzer für ne olle Plasterolle soviel bezahlen soll wie für ne Metallrolle von Daiwa, fällt mir die Entscheidung leicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schöne Debatte!!! Ich überlege gerade, welche meiner Rollen wirklich sexy ist? Es gibt natürlich welche, die fische ich lieber als andere, aber sexy? Gefühle, die über das Normale hinausgehen, empfinde ich allenfalls für meine "Purist", ne Centerpin von J.W.Young & Sons. Die ist echt sinnlich!!!


----------



## Waller Michel

Naja sexi trifft es vielleicht nur halb ,er meint denke ich hingucken und gefallen!?
Geht mir aber auch so, gibt einfach Rollen und Ruten da guckt man hin und man weiß die brauche ich.
Bei Balzer kann man auch gleich eine von Kogha kaufen bei Spaßkari 
Hatte mich trotzdem mal wieder hinreißen lassen und die Karpfen Stalkerrute von Balzer gekauft, die sollte ja soooo universell sein!
Ist sie auch, die kann universell nix gescheit ,außer auseinander fallen. Das selbe damals mit der Stellfischrute MK , beim ersten zusammenstecken haben sich die Ringe vom Blank gelöst!  Dafür 100 Euro !


LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das geht ja noch, Michael! Ich hatte mich in meiner Hechtphase mal hinreissen lassen, gleich zwei Balzer Stellfischruten zum Stückpreis von knapp 250,- € zu kaufen. Nach gerade mal 4 oder 5 Einsätzen lösten sich bei bei den gar nicht guten Ruten die Leitringe. Auch die Nachbessern durch Balzer war nicht wirklich von Erfolg gekrönt. Als ich sie dann endgültig zurücktauschen wollte, waren die Prügel bereits vom Markt genommen.


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Damit bist du nicht allein.
> Viel mehr Marken gab es auch nicht.
> Da waren sie noch gut und der ein oder andere User hier noch im flüssigen Zustand



Lerc war mal eine angesagte Marke und auch Crack Kapselrollen wurden viel genommem bei den Friedfisch-Anglern mit Ambitionen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## daci7

Also, ich muss.sagen, dass ich da wohl unbedarfter rangehe. Ich hab mal eine Stellfischrute von Balzer (MK Stellfisch Zander oder so) gewonnen und fische die Rute ausgesprochen gerne. Auch hab ich erst letztens eine Balzer Alegra ULF 6400 als schnapper fürn Fuffi mitgenommen. In dem Preissegment war das die angenehmste feederrolle - vor shimanski und daiwa  
Und hässlich würde ich die Rolle jetzt auch nicht nennen. Keine Schönheit, aber eben auch kein Biest.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schöne Debatte!!! Ich überlege gerade, welche meiner Rollen wirklich sexy ist? Es gibt natürlich welche, die fische ich lieber als andere, aber sexy? Gefühle, die über das Normale hinausgehen, empfinde ich allenfalls für meine "Purist", ne Centerpin von J.W.Young & Sons. Die ist echt sinnlich!!!



Falls damit die Shimano Purist gemeint ist - Bei Wunsch nach Abgabe BITTE DIREKT an mich wenden! Da ja bekanntlich der Markt von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt wird, bin ich bei guten Stücken gern bereit bei Sammlerpreis plus X die Verhandlungen zu beginnen. Selbiges gilt(oder noch mehr) für die ABU Ledgerlite 112! Suche schon ne Weile.


----------



## alexpp

Ich bin weiß Gott kein Fan von Balzer oder Cormoran, aber die haben natürlich auch gute Sachen.
Als ich beim Einstieg in die Feederangelei vor der Wahl der Ruten stand, sind es mehrere Cormoran GF Feeder Pro geworden und den Kauf habe ich kein einziges Mal bereut. @Kochtopf ist mit seiner ja auch zufrieden.


----------



## daci7

Ps: schön fände ich es, wenn Balzer diesen wohl ungewollten Wortwitz beibehalten würde 
ULF = ultra light feeder
als nächstes dann eine 
OLAF = oscillating light advanced feeder
Oder mal ne 
OLGA Rute = Original light grand angler... 

To be continued


----------



## Racklinger

Bin mit meiner Balzer alegra mlf auch sehr zufrieden, nur die zu kleine Schnurfassung hat mich geärgert  ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung gut und schwarz/rot ist immer eine gute farbkombi da ich sonst nur 3 verschiedene daiwa ninja a im Einsatz habe sind die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten eher gering. Hab zwar noch eine 10 Jahre und auch funktionsfähige cormoran Rodeo rumliegen, da ist allerdings der Schnurclip abgebrochen. Wenn ich keine ersatzspule auftreibe nehme ich die vielleicht noch im Nahbereich her.


----------



## Andal

AEG - Alles Ein G'lumperts.


----------



## rustaweli

rustaweli schrieb:


> Falls damit die Shimano Purist gemeint ist - Bei Wunsch nach Abgabe BITTE DIREKT an mich wenden! Da ja bekanntlich der Markt von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt wird, bin ich bei guten Stücken gern bereit bei Sammlerpreis plus X die Verhandlungen zu beginnen. Selbiges gilt(oder noch mehr) für die ABU Ledgerlite 112! Suche schon ne Weile.



Da waren wohl die Augen größer als der Verstand. Sehe gerade Du meintest "nur" die Pin. Las voller Freude halt was von einer Young Pin an einer Purist. Sorry!


----------



## Kochtopf

Die alegras sollen auch gut sein - aber da hatte iirc Kollege Zammataro seine Finger im Spiel - und wie gesagt- die Sachen mit seinem Namen (und bei der allegea sogar ohne wie es scheint) sind wohl ihr Geld wert.

Zum Thema Sexappeal bei Rollen:
- statios haben nie Sexappeal, es gibt aber Fabrikate, die beim Käufer/Nutzer für ein gutes Gefühl sorgen. Für mich, mit meinem 50 € Rollenfuhrpark, sind Shimano und Penn solche Namen, für andere wohl Daiwa und Ryobi etc.
- nur Kapselrollen und Pins können sexy sein  erstere entweder wenn Made in Sweden oder Harrier draufstehen
- eine Rolle wird niemals (Ausnahmen sind von allcock) so eine Freude hervorrufen wie eine wahrhaft gute Rute, egal ob die Ringe von einer vestalischen Jungfrau zwischen den Beinen angewickelt wurden oder sie einer industriellen Vorhölle entstammt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Lerc war mal eine angesagte Marke und auch Crack Kapselrollen wurden viel genommem bei den Friedfisch-Anglern mit Ambitionen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich habe mich da immer auf das beschränkt was der heimische Angelladen zum begrabbeln da hatte.
Mag sein das deine genannten auch vor Ort zu haben waren.
 Hat mich als Jungangler nicht interessiert.
Friedfisch kam bei mir eh erst später.
Ich bin mit Barsch und Zander zuerst glücklich gewesen.
Dann erst kam das Ambitionierte und spezialisierte Friedfischangeln.
Und dann auch so richtig


----------



## alexpp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...Zum Thema Sexappeal bei Rollen:
> - statios haben nie Sexappeal, es gibt aber Fabrikate, die beim Käufer/Nutzer für ein gutes Gefühl sorgen. Für mich, mit meinem 50 € Rollenfuhrpark, sind Shimano und Penn solche Namen, für andere wohl Daiwa und Ryobi etc.
> - nur Kapselrollen und Pins können sexy sein  erstere entweder wenn Made in Sweden oder Harrier draufstehen
> - eine Rolle wird niemals (Ausnahmen sind von allcock) so eine Freude hervorrufen wie eine wahrhaft gute Rute, egal ob die Ringe von einer vestalischen Jungfrau zwischen den Beinen angewickelt wurden oder sie einer industriellen Vorhölle entstammt.



Einige Statios mit Heckbremse finde ich durchaus schön. Design bei Rollen ist für mich bei weitem nicht das Wichtigste, aber die klobigen und hässlichen Daiwa-Rotoren sind unschön.
Bei mir ist umgekehrt, bin bereit mehr Geld für eine gute Rolle auszugeben, als für ne Rute.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> [...]
> - statios haben nie Sexappeal, es gibt aber Fabrikate, die beim Käufer/Nutzer für ein gutes Gefühl sorgen. Für mich, mit meinem 50 € Rollenfuhrpark, sind Shimano und Penn solche Namen, für andere wohl Daiwa und Ryobi etc.
> - nur Kapselrollen und Pins können sexy sein [...]


1. Veto! Auch so manche Statio würd ich mit ins Bett nehmen- zum Beispiel ein paar Oldtimer sind mMn äußerst elegant geschmiedet. Und ich bekenne  ich absolut dazu auch den aufgetakelten upper-class Mädels a la certate oder auch mal Stella hinterher zu gucken. Aber wie sagt man do schön: Appetit holen ist erlaubt, aber gegessen wird zuhause. Also nur gucken, nicht anfassen.

2. Veto: Multis und Fliegenrollen machen mich teilweise auch an


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Einige Statios mit Heckbremse finde ich durchaus schön. Design bei Rollen ist für mich bei weitem nicht das Wichtigste, aber die klobigen und hässlichen Daiwa-Rotoren sind unschön.
> Bei mir ist umgekehrt, bin bereit mehr Geld für eine gute Rolle auszugeben, als für ne Rute.


Das sei dir unbenommen, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich dich bislang nicht als Friedfischer abgespeichert habe =) ich bin  auch wenn die Unken jetzt zum trotze rufen, der Meinung, dass,  Feedern und Extremkärpfeln mal ausgenommen, beim Friedfischen die Ruten deutlich wichtiger sind als Rollen



daci7 schrieb:


> 1. Veto! Auch so manche Statio würd ich mit ins Bett nehmen- zum Beispiel ein paar Oldtimer sind mMn äußerst elegant geschmiedet. Und ich bekenne  ich absolut dazu auch den aufgetakelten upper-class Mädels a la certate oder auch mal Stella hinterher zu gucken. Aber wie sagt man do schön: Appetit holen ist erlaubt, aber gegessen wird zuhause. Also nur gucken, nicht anfassen.
> 
> 2. Veto: Multis und Fliegenrollen machen mich teilweise auch an


Abgelehnt! ^^ Natürlich sind alte Rollen von Shakespeare und Mitchel etc. sexy, aber ich vergleiche ja auch keinen Manta <3 mit nem Corsa


----------



## alexpp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sei dir unbenommen, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich dich bislang nicht als Friedfischer abgespeichert habe =) ich bin  auch wenn die Unken jetzt zum trotze rufen, der Meinung, dass,  Feedern und Extremkärpfeln mal ausgenommen, beim Friedfischen die Ruten deutlich wichtiger sind als Rollen


Ja OK, das kann sein. Mich fasziniert ne Rolle allgemein mehr als eine Rute. Z.B. beim Spinnfischen geben die Leute zum Teil Unmengen an Geld für Ruten aus, ich muss es nicht haben, bis 200€ ist völlig ausreichend. Bei einer Rolle hätte ich kein Problem den Preis einer Stella oder Exist zu bezahlen.


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Ja OK, das kann sein. Mich fasziniert ne Rolle allgemein mehr als eine Rute. Z.B. beim Spinnfischen geben die Leute zum Teil Unmengen an Geld für Ruten aus, ich muss es nicht haben, bis 200€ ist völlig ausreichend. Bei einer Rolle hätte ich kein Problem den Preis einer Stella oder Exist zu bezahlen.


Klar, man wirft auch 150mal am Tag mitunter schwere Köder aus und leiert die ein, da herrschen ganz andere Vorraussetzungen, das ist gegen 3 Maden an der Pose schon ne andere Belastung.

Für eine Pin wäre ich durchaus auch bereit die außerhalb Chinas aufgerufenen Preise von 300 € + zu berappen. Aber dafür müsste ich erstmal 300 € aufwärts zur Verfügung haben.
Ich bin entsetzt was ein Kind kostet, scheinbar muss man die *jeden* Tag füttern


----------



## Waller Michel

Fast jeder Hersteller hat mal was schlechtes dabei aber auch die Budget Marken immer mal was gutes .
Von Shakespeare habe ich ne Gute Fliegengerte mit Rolle und ne wirklich schöne Feederrute ,allerdings habe ich da ne Shimano Rolle drauf. 
Von Mitchell bekommt man prima Brandungsruten für bezahlbares Geld aus hochwertigem Carbon .
Von Cormoran habe ich eine 4,20 Meter Matchrute ,die hat mir schon unzählige schöne Friedfische gebracht auch sehr kräftige Karpfen. 
Was ich damit sagen will ist, man kann es vielleicht nicht alles so pauschal aburteilen ,dabei erwische ich mich auch immer gerne. 
Beim Stippen stehe ich auf Mosella ,absolut hochwertige Stippen aber eine hatte ich auch mal dabei, das war das letzte! 
Auch von meinem geliebtem Daiwa hab ich ne Baitcastrolle die wurde schon 2 mal eingeschickt und klemmt schon wieder. 
In den 80er Jahren gab's von Shakespeare mal ne Rollenserie die waren so hell metalic blau. 
Absolut top !
Denke mal, dass jeder von euch solche Beispiele hat! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Selbst die edelsten Match- und Feederruten sind ja immer noch ein Schnäppchen verglichen mit den Edel-Kopfruten.
Da liegt ein komplettes Kit ja nicht selten weit über 3000€.

Nachtrag: hab ich dieses Jahr nicht gemacht, aber 2020 werde ich sicher mal so ne „Edelstippe” auf der Stippermesse begrabbeln (ohne jegliche Kaufabsicht).


----------



## alexpp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...Ich bin entsetzt was ein Kind kostet, scheinbar muss man die *jeden* Tag füttern


Klar, sollen doch so groß und stark wie Du werden.
Manche Großfamilien leben vom Kindergeld. Sorry, blöder Scherz.


----------



## Andal

Auch bei den Statios gab es echte Sexbomben - zu ihren Zeiten. Die einzigartige Mitchell Dual... nur für einen einzige Rute gebaut. So einen Formschluss sucht man selbst bis heute vergeblich und für ihre Zeit lief sie so etwas von sanft und sauber. Oder die stehend zu fischenden Abumatic an den Ruten mit den Revolvergriffen. Einfach echte Ikonen der Formgestaltung!


----------



## Waller Michel

Mein Cousin angelt mit Mitchell full Control Rollen, die sehen wirklich gut aus und machen auch keine Zicken. Gute Schnurrverlegung stabil und leichtgängig. 


LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

alexpp schrieb:


> Klar, sollen doch so groß und stark wie Du werden.
> Manche Großfamilien leben vom Kindergeld. Sorry, blöder Scherz.


Nää Kindergeld wird auf ALG II angerechnet, aber die Großfamilien bekommen dann mal eben 2000 € + Kindergeld die angerechnet werden und kriegen dennoch alg II- ist aber die Ausnahme


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Nachtrag: hab ich dieses Jahr nicht gemacht, aber 2020 werde ich sicher mal so ne „Edelstippe” auf der Stippermesse begrabbeln (ohne jegliche Kaufabsicht).



*Drohst Du mit Deinem Kommen??*
Habe Susanne gerade vorgewarnt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mein Cousin angelt mit Mitchell full Control Rollen, die sehen wirklich gut aus und machen auch keine Zicken. Gute Schnurrverlegung stabil und leichtgängig.
> 
> 
> LG Michael


An Ruten bis 1 lb. gibt es keine funktionalere Rolle. Zusätzlich bremsen, oder gleich als superleichte Freilaufrolle... die Full Control ist genial!


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> *Drohst Du mit Deinem Kommen??*
> Habe Susanne gerade vorgewarnt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz




Lieber Heinz, 
der 1. März 2020 steht seit etlichen Monaten fest im Terminkalender („Bratwurst mit Heinz in HB”). 
Falls die Gesundheit oder fiese Veränderungen in Sachen Beruf nicht dazwischenpfuschen werde ich die Hansestadt Bremen heimsuchen.
Und sicher für Susanne einen umfangreichen Fragenkatalog mitbringen.
Euch erstmal einen schönen Sonntag, Georg (momentan noch am Schreibtisch mit Arbeit befaßt).


----------



## rutilus69

Stippermesse in Bremen klingt gut
Ich muss zwar noch ein bisschen kämpfen um den Termin frei zu bekommen, aber geplant ist das schon 
Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich für mein Konto nicht gut ausgehen wird 
Ich war ja am Freitag in Berlin auf der "Angelwelt". Ich bin dafür, dass diese Messe in "Gummifischwelt" umbenannt wird. Zu 99,99% nur Raubfischzeug. Ich glaube, das werde ich mir nächstes Jahr klemmen


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Fast jeder Hersteller hat mal was schlechtes dabei aber auch die Budget Marken immer mal was gutes .
> Von Shakespeare habe ich ne Gute Fliegengerte mit Rolle und ne wirklich schöne Feederrute ,allerdings habe ich da ne Shimano Rolle drauf.
> Von Mitchell bekommt man prima Brandungsruten für bezahlbares Geld aus hochwertigem Carbon .
> Von Cormoran habe ich eine 4,20 Meter Matchrute ,die hat mir schon unzählige schöne Friedfische gebracht auch sehr kräftige Karpfen.
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, man kann es vielleicht nicht alles so pauschal aburteilen ,dabei erwische ich mich auch immer gerne.
> Beim Stippen stehe ich auf Mosella ,absolut hochwertige Stippen aber eine hatte ich auch mal dabei, das war das letzte!
> Auch von meinem geliebtem Daiwa hab ich ne Baitcastrolle die wurde schon 2 mal eingeschickt und klemmt schon wieder.
> In den 80er Jahren gab's von Shakespeare mal ne Rollenserie die waren so hell metalic blau.
> Absolut top !
> Denke mal, dass jeder von euch solche Beispiele hat!
> 
> LG Michael


Michel, ich bin nicht halb so versnobt wie es den Anschein hat - meine liebsten Freiläufer sind bspw die Lidleisenschweine , die Nutze ich seit Jahren für Aal Karpfen etc. ohne nennenswerte Pflege


----------



## Minimax

Morgen Jungs,
schaut mal was Mrs. Minimax für mich gemacht hat-
Sie ist grad ziemlich streng und grafisch unterwegs, das kriegt nen Ehrenplatz im Spielzimmer:





Zur interessanten Rollenstilfrage -rein aus meiner Perspektive glaube ich schon, das auch Statios das Herz erfreuen können. Bei Rollen Schätze ich im Ggs. Zu Ruten, bei denen Leichtigkeit und Filigranität meine Leidenschaft anfachen, Solidität am höchsten- da macht ein Metallgehäuse viel aus, gekoppelt mit einem sehr dezenten Schwarzen Design.  Damit ich sie lieben kann, müssen meine Rollen Trauer tragen. Diese Kombination findet sich kaum bei aktuellen Rollenmodellen, und längst nicht bei jedem Oldtimer. Und natürlich müssen Performance und Grösse stimmen, denn ein rasselndes Halbkiloeisenschwein ist genauso Abschreckend wie ein überstyltes Japanbarockröllchen.
Ich nehme übrigens froh zur Kenntnis, das in den letzten Jahren das Statiodesign aber wieder zurückhaltender wird.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Ein bildschöner Döbel, und das sch Bier Wochen vor Weihnachten. Toll!

ich bin mit meinem marinierten Frühstücksfleisch auch ma Wasser. Noch keine Bisse, aber die Meatscrews hatten die Würfelchen selbst in der Strömung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo @Kochtopf 
Nein Nein, so hatte ich das auch nicht verstanden! 
Das war eher Ich früher mal gewesen! 
Vor gut 10 Jahren hatte ich bei meiner Scheidung mal mein ganzes Angelzeug verloren ; meine Exfrau war so lieb alles kaputt zu klobben !
Danach hatte ich mir gesagt, jetzt kaufe ich mir alles neu und nur noch sehr hochwertig! 
Also bin ich hingegangen und hatte mir nur Daiwa ,Fox und Shimano Sachen gekauft. 
Jahrelang Monat für Monat was neues dazu. 
Das war vom Prinzip auch kein Fehler, nur habe ich damals dann natürlich bei manchen Dingen dann absolut überbezahlt .
Irgendwann habe ich dann auch mal das ein oder andere von anderen teilweise günstigeren Herstellern geordert und war teilweise dann überrascht dass da auch gute Sachen dabei waren! 
Natürlich habe ich es bis heute nicht bereut mir jeden Monat was gutes gekauft zu haben. 


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Minimax
Wirklich sehr sehr schön, sowas würde ich mir sofort auch aufhängen.

@Wuemmehunter , Dir wünsche ich ein Petri und viel Spaß am Wasser. 


LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt was ein Kind kostet, scheinbar muss man die *jeden* Tag füttern


Sind deine Kinder nicht noch recht,, klein" gewesen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 
Dann warte mal ab bis die auf eine weiter führende Schule gehen 
Dann wirds teuer und das zieht sich bis die irgendwann mal auf ihren eigenen Beinen stehen können. 
Aber wir waren ja auch mal klein


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax Petri zum schönen Döbel und mein Konpliment an die Missus!

@Wuemmehunter zieh was raus und danke zum Feedback für die Screws. Ich habe schon bei Ali danach Ausschau gehalten aber die dortigen haben einen Nachteil- sehr dezente Gewinde die prima in harten Ködern halten aber bei Tulip wie eine Nadel wirken dürften.

@Waller Michel apropos Fox: bei Ali habe ich (auch dank @Bimmelrudi ihm seine Expertise) diverse Dinge gefunden, die die Großen hier ungelabelt für das Mehrfache des Preises anbieten, Kleinkramboxen und Hülsenzangen von Spro, Swinger von FOX.... alleine deswegen ist es schon spannend da zu stöbern.

@feederbrassen wenn ich gucke wie lange meine Eltern meinen Bruder unterstützt haben wegen seiner (letzten Endes nie beendeten) Doktorarbeit glaube ich nicht, dass es mit dem ausgewachsen sein endet 


Der Pott fährt gleich ans Wasser mit ner Packung Tulip. Bin gespannt!


----------



## feederbrassen

Na dann mal viel Spaß und Petri heil @Kochtopf
Allen anderen die ans Wasser gehen wünsche ich auch viel Erfolg


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Glocken läuten zum Gottesdienst, Zeit um den Swim zu wechseln...


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo @Kochtopf 
Ist mir absolut auch aufgefallen! 
Ganz viele Dinge angefangen von Wirbel ,Posen ,Zangen und Messer teilweise über Shelter und Boxen gibt es ohne Aufkleber auch von anderen Herstellern bzw ohne Marke zum Bruchteil vom Geld! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs,
> schaut mal was Mrs. Minimax für mich gemacht hat-
> Sie ist grad ziemlich streng und grafisch unterwegs, das kriegt nen Ehrenplatz im Spielzimmer:
> Anhang anzeigen 333279
> 
> Zur interessanten Rollenstilfrage -rein aus meiner Perspektive glaube ich schon, das auch Statios das Herz erfreuen können. Bei Rollen Schätze ich im Ggs. Zu Ruten, bei denen Leichtigkeit und Filigranität meine Leidenschaft anfachen, Solidität am höchsten- da macht ein Metallgehäuse viel aus, gekoppelt mit einem sehr dezenten Schwarzen Design.  Damit ich sie lieben kann, müssen meine Rollen Trauer tragen. Diese Kombination findet sich kaum bei aktuellen Rollenmodellen, und längst nicht bei jedem Oldtimer. Und natürlich müssen Performance und Grösse stimmen, denn ein rasselndes Halbkiloeisenschwein ist genauso Abschreckend wie ein überstyltes Japanbarockröllchen.
> Ich nehme übrigens froh zur Kenntnis, das in den letzten Jahren das Statiodesign aber wieder zurückhaltender wird.



Ein tolles Bild! 

Die Missus könnte ja schon fast als Künstlerin Geld verdienen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Glocken läuten zum Gottesdienst, Zeit um den Swim zu wechseln...
> Anhang anzeigen 333283
> Anhang anzeigen 333284









Viel Erfolg, Stephan.

Hast du mit so großem Abstand/langem Haar zwischen Haken und Köder schonmal einen Döbel gefangen???
Das funktioniert bei mir so höchstens auf Karpfen.

Ich würde das Haar drastisch kürzen!
Und zwar so dass das Ende des Köder den Hakenbogen gerade berührt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich würde das Haar drastisch kürzen!
> Und zwar so dass das Ende des Köder den Hakenbogen gerade berührt.



@Wuemmehunter 
+1, der Prof hat recht was die Haarlänge betrifft, die Johnnies sind zu klever für soviel Spielraum. Und natürlich viel Erfolg bei der Döbelhatz, und auch an meinem lieben @Kochtopf viel Erfolg und eine recht schöne Angelei!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn da allgemein Interesse besteht, kann ich mich ja mal ausführlich über Haarlängen und Positionen am Haken inkl. den dazu passenden Ködern auslassen.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Besser so, oder mir noch Zuviel Abstand?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Pott fährt gleich ans Wasser mit ner Packung Tulip. Bin gespannt!



Ohhh....ganz übersehen.

Viel Erfolg PöttPött !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Besser so, oder mir noch Zuviel Abstand?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333286




Besser aber der Haken ist recht klein für den Köder.

Mach mit dem Messer ruhig ein bissl kleiner und runder das Tulip.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Verhältnis like this....

Anhang anzeigen 332483


Er soll ja greifen und nicht wie bei normaler Montage möglichst klein und unauffällig sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und diese Variante?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die beste bisher.
Versuch es ruhig so.

Das Verhältnis Haken/Ködergröße stimmt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Dir auch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf

Gestern vergessen Tulip aufzubauen, das Döschen ist jetzt unter der Motorhaube  und ich hoffe es wird genug auftauen. Tolle Stelle entdeckt mit umgestürzten Bau, überhängenden Schilf und etwas kehrströmung. Hier wird angegriffen


----------



## Minimax

Füsch! Füüüüüsch in Brandenburg! 





Tulip, Paternoster gleitend, langes Vorfach vorsichtiger Biss, damit zurück in die Konferenzschaltung, 
Hg Mini


----------



## Hering 58

Dickes Petri Heil Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Füsch! Füüüüüsch in Brandenburg!
> Anhang anzeigen 333291
> 
> 
> Tulip, Paternoster gleitend, langes Vorfach vorsichtiger Biss, damit zurück in die Konferenzschaltung,
> Hg Mini



Petri Heil Mini!

Der sieht gut aus. Wie groß?


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor gut 10 Jahren hatte ich bei meiner Scheidung mal mein ganzes Angelzeug verloren ; *meine Exfrau war so lieb alles kaputt zu klobben *!


Dazu eine Frage, die du mir auch gerne privat beantworten darfst. Man ist ja diskret!

Wo und wie hast du ihre sterblichen Überreste der Öffentlichkeit entzogen?


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @Minimax !!


----------



## Andal

Na ihr tut ja alle wundervoll tun ... Petri Heil!


----------



## Kochtopf

Und ich sitze hier bisslos im Gemüse... Petri Mini! Wenn du gefangen hast bin ich nur noch halber Schneider oder so.

Eigentlich komisch  die Bedingungen sind ganz gut - leicht gestiegener Pegel und trübes Wasser, trübes Wetter, Wassertemp über 2°C, Minimax angelt...


----------



## Waller Michel

@Andal   
Glaube mir den Gedanken habe ich damals auch nicht selten gehabt!
Allerdings war das absolut "nicht" die spitze des Eisbergs gewesen damals !
Ich lag damals zu der Zeit schwer erkrankt lange Zeit im Krankenhaus ,wie ich da raus kam war nicht nur mein Angelzeugs weg sondern auch das Konto meiner damaligen Firma war abgeräumt, und das so tief ins Minus das ich Insolvenz melden musste.
Da war die Geschichte mit dem Angelzeugs, jedenfalls in diesem Moment absolut nebensächlich!
Damals hatte ich mich tatsächlich mit schlimmen Gedanken getragen, aber zum Glück hatte bei mir dann komischerweise doch noch die Vernunft gesiegt! 


LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Glaube mir den Gedanken habe ich damals auch nicht selten gehabt!
> Allerdings war das absolut "nicht" die spitze des Eisbergs gewesen damals !
> Ich lag damals zu der Zeit schwer erkrankt lange Zeit im Krankenhaus ,wie ich da raus kam war nicht nur mein Angelzeugs weg sondern auch das Konto meiner damaligen Firma war abgeräumt, und das so tief ins Minus das ich Insolvenz melden musste.
> Da war die Geschichte mit dem Angelzeugs, jedenfalls in diesem Moment absolut nebensächlich!
> Damals hatte ich mich tatsächlich mit schlimmen Gedanken getragen, aber zum Glück hatte bei mir dann komischerweise doch noch die Vernunft gesiegt!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Ich glaube ich hätte ein Kopfgeld auf sie ausgesetzt


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Glaube mir den Gedanken habe ich damals auch nicht selten gehabt!
> Allerdings war das absolut "nicht" die spitze des Eisbergs gewesen damals !
> Ich lag damals zu der Zeit schwer erkrankt lange Zeit im Krankenhaus ,wie ich da raus kam war nicht nur mein Angelzeugs weg sondern auch das Konto meiner damaligen Firma war abgeräumt, und das so tief ins Minus das ich Insolvenz melden musste.
> Da war die Geschichte mit dem Angelzeugs, jedenfalls in diesem Moment absolut nebensächlich!
> Damals hatte ich mich tatsächlich mit schlimmen Gedanken getragen, aber zum Glück hatte bei mir dann komischerweise doch noch die Vernunft gesiegt!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Wenn du sie dadurch losgeworden bist war es letztendlich ein geringer Preis


----------



## Waller Michel

@Kochtopf 
Da hast du absolut Recht! 
Heute kann ich da auch wieder drüber reden, damals war ne Welt zusammen gebrochen. 
Aber im Leben kommt alles so wie es kommt! 

In diesem Sinne Männer, genießt jede Minute am Wasser! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mein Kompliment an deine Zurückhaltung. Ich hätte meine LAG's vermutlich mit zunehmender Freude erwürgt, wenn sie sich an meinem Angelzeug vergangen hätten!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Dazu eine Frage, die du mir auch gerne privat beantworten darfst. Man ist ja diskret!
> 
> Wo und wie hast du ihre sterblichen Überreste der Öffentlichkeit entzogen?



Man munkelt es wurde danach oft mit "Tulip"würfeln gefischt.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Man munkelt es wurde danach oft mit "Tulip"würfeln gefischt.


Ich musste an Aalfang mit Pferdekopf denken


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Minimax !
@Kochtopf und @Wuemmehunter , habt ne schöne Zeit am Wasser, vielleicht sogar gepaart mit Fängen! Würde es Euch wünschen und wäre gern am Wasser wie Ihr. Petri Euch!


----------



## rustaweli

alexpp schrieb:


> Ja OK, das kann sein. Mich fasziniert ne Rolle allgemein mehr als eine Rute. Z.B. beim Spinnfischen geben die Leute zum Teil Unmengen an Geld für Ruten aus, ich muss es nicht haben, bis 200€ ist völlig ausreichend. Bei einer Rolle hätte ich kein Problem den Preis einer Stella oder Exist zu bezahlen.



Stella ist natürlich wohl für jeden On Top.
200 für ne Spinnrute? Dann hast Du aber auch schon wirklich Qualität, vielleicht auch noch was Kleines drauf. Die Unterschiede von u100€ zu diesem Bereich sind wirklich enorm. Alles was dann nochmals drüber geht sind Nuancen, welche auch gleich 3fach draufschlagen. Ob sie es wert sind muß ein Jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich mag eher Arbeitstiere, ohne Herzinfarkte zu bekommen wenn ich die Rute mal ablegen will, sie oft und hart gefordert wird oder ich gegen Sträucher oder gar Wände knalle. Aber 200 ist schon top Qualität.


----------



## rustaweli

@Minimax 
Gruß an die Künstlerin - sehr schönes Werk!
Bei aufkommender Langeweile der Dame - gäbe bestimmt auch zahlungsbereite Interessenten(räusper), welche gern ebenfalls solche Werke von Döbeln und Rotaugen in ihrem Heim bewundern würden.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Minimax und viel Erfolg @Wuemmehunter und @Kochtopf




Andal schrieb:


> Bin ich das? Teige haben den großen Vorteil, dass man sie gut vorhalten kann UND das sie fängig sind.



Nicht nur gut vorhalten...ich hab mir ja vor 4-8 Wochen Blauschimmelteig angesetzt und der ist im Kühlschrank immer noch Top, der Edelschimmel scheint sogar die anderen Zutaten umzusetzen. Mittlerweile bildet sich sogar auf der Oberfläche Edelschimmel und der Teig wird recht weich, reift also offenbar weiter.




alexpp schrieb:


> Ich bin weiß Gott kein Fan von Balzer oder Cormoran, aber die haben natürlich auch gute Sachen.
> Als ich beim Einstieg in die Feederangelei vor der Wahl der Ruten stand, sind es mehrere Cormoran GF Feeder Pro geworden und den Kauf habe ich kein einziges Mal bereut. @Kochtopf ist mit seiner ja auch zufrieden.



Würde ich so nicht mehr ganz unterschreiben. Ich hab mir die vor zwei Jahren ja auch geholt, aber seit ich die Greys von geo bekommen habe, merke ich schon einen Unterschied. Die Greys lässt sich viel bequemer und genauer werfen finde ich, wobei meine Cormoran mit 40-120g auch deutlich schwerer l ist. Trotzdem wirkt die Greys allgemein viel straffer und wird meine GF Feeder überall ersetzen, wo ich mit dem Wurfgewicht auskomme.


@Minimax: Bezaubernd, das Döbel-Bild. Linolschnitt? Nach eigenem Fangfoto? Auf jeden Fall behalten - das Bild und die Dame!




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn da allgemein Interesse besteht, kann ich mich ja mal ausführlich über Haarlängen und Positionen am Haken inkl. den dazu passenden Ködern auslassen.....



Ich bin mir sicher, dass solch ein Bericht hier auf wohlwollende Anerkennung treffen würde


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass solch ein Bericht hier auf wohlwollende Anerkennung treffen würde



Kommt die Tage.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, nachdem mein Ferdinand mich intensiv küssend (und wahrscheinlich auch langsam frierend) zum Abmarsch aufgefordert hat, ist mein Angeltag jetzt beendet. Leider ohne Döbel! Die letzte Stunde habe ich aber noch mal auf eine klassische Feedermontage umgebaut, und mit Maden als Köder und etwas geschredderten Toast im Korb gefischt. Zwei kleine Plötzen haben mich zumindest entschneidert. Naja,...und was die Döbel angeht, die kalte Jahreszeit hat gerade erst begonnen und es gib noch viele interessante Stellen, die es zu beackern gilt.
@Minimax: Petri und Danke, Du hast heute unsere Ehre gerettet!!! @Kochtopf: Ich hoffe bei Dir geht noch was!


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kommt die Tage.



Ich freue mich drauf, danke schonmal vorab!


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> und was die Döbel angeht, die kalte Jahreszeit hat gerade erst begonnen und es gib noch viele interessante Stellen, die es zu beackern gilt.



Eben, die Saison fängt ja grade erst richtig an. Petri zu den Plötzen!


----------



## phirania

Petri und Respekt für jeden der heute am Wasser unterwegs war...
Ich verfolge jeden Tag und jeden Beitrag von hier aus.
Mein Neid sei mit Euch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jungs ich packe gerade, nennt mich 00 Schneider. Nicht einen Biss oder zupfer, telefonische Konsultation von Dr Döbel Minimax erfreute zwar das Herz aber brachte keinen Fisch.

@Tobias85 zwischen deiner Greys und der GF von Cormoran liegt auch preislich ein wenig was, wäre schlimm wenn es sich nicht unterscheiden würde! Man bekommt für 3,50 eine grundsolide Feederrute ohne schnickschnack und ohne Macken. Das ist schon ok so, aber eben das Einsteiger bis mäßig interessierter Fortgeschrittenersegment.
Wenn man auf Feedern steht holt man sich dann ne Tricast oder so, ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden.

Apropos Feedern: meine Browning Black Magic Carp/Bomb kommt aktuell gerne zum Einsatz. Heute vor lauter Verzweiflung in die Büsche gekrochen, da ist eine 3m Rute sehr Vorteilhaft. Mir hat die Harrier dabei aber gefehlt.  Wenn ihr wünscht folgt später ein kurzbericht mit Fotos ohne Fisch


----------



## rustaweli

Wir warten auf den Bericht!
Schneidern... kommt mir die Tage irgendwie bekannt vor. Kopf hoch, ein Schneidertag mehr ist ein fangloser Angeltag weniger vorm nächsten Fang!


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Petri und Respekt für jeden der heute am Wasser unterwegs war...
> Ich verfolge jeden Tag und jeden Beitrag von hier aus.
> Mein Neid sei mit Euch.



Komm schon phirania, ein sorgloser Geist bewirkt oft Wunder! Zieh Dich nicht runter, tut nicht gut, im Gegenteil! Wird schon (weiß, leicht gesagt)! Auch Deine Tage am Wasser kommen wieder und momentan ist es eh ekelhaft ungemütlich kalt.


----------



## geomas

Zunächst ein herzliches Petri an @Minimax zu seiner besseren Hälfte - der Döbeldruck ist schon beeindruckend gut gemacht. Hoffentlich war es nicht Linoleum aus Deiner Wohnung. 
Und klar - der Döbel aus Fleisch und Blut und Gräten ist nicht minder schön. Ich persönlich mag bei größeren Fischen die „halb im Wasser”-Pose wie von Dir gezeigt.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs,

für Petris und die lieben Komplimente an meine begabte Missus, die ich gerne weiterleite. Die Süße hat das Motiv selbst recherchiert und mich überrascht- ist also keine Auftragsarbeit (Ich hab glaube ich, ihr gegenüber einzwei mal randlich erwähnt, das ich Döbel als Zielfisch nicht gänzlich verabscheue ) Ist übrigens ein Linolschnitt, d.h. theoretisch reproduzierbar, nicht unpraktisch für die Weihnachtszeit.

Tut mir leid @Wuemmehunter und @Kochtopf das Euch das Glück nicht hold war, aber das schöne an der gemeinsamen Fernükelei am mitteleuropäischen Flusssystem ist ja, wenn nur einer von uns fängt, ist automatisch keiner mehr Franzose: Eigentlich angeln wir ja gemeinsam, nur das unsere Swims nicht direkt in Rufweite sind.
Bei mir gabs wenig später einen zweiten Fisch, etwas kleiner als der gezeigte Bursche (welchen ich vorsichtig auf knapp unter 45 schätze). Und leider auch mindestens zwei, vermutlich mehr verpennte Bisse und ärgerlicherweise einen ziemlich guten Fisch der Bremsauslöserklasse, der im Drill abgekommen ist. Aber die sind ja bekanntlich immer die größten. Schade, drei Fische, drei Ükel am Wasser, das hätte gepasst. Immerhin hats mit dem Zielfisch geklappt, und das ist ja die Hauptsache,

Ich hatte das Glück, dass meine allerliebste Stelle nun endlich wieder beangelbar ist, und das die Bedingungen heute garnicht schlecht waren: Wasser hatte immerhin 6 Grad (Wobei das eigentlich egal ist, Hauptsache ein paar Tage lang stabil), und -el Potto und ich sprachen am Tel. darüber- ab und zu geisterten kleine Wintermücken durch die windstille Luft: Ein Gutes Omen, wie wir finden. Und heute endlich mal kein Generve von tulipfähigen Güstern, die sich an der anderen Stelle durch ihren Köderoptimismus langsam zum Problem entwickeln. Ansonsten gabs gelegentliche Platscher Aktivität von größeren Fischen, gut möglich das es sich dabei auch um Johnnies gehandelt hat.

Neue Erkenntnisse kann ich nicht beitragen, höchstens, das die Bisse durch Paternoster und langes Vorfach etwas verlangsamt werden, aber wenn man wie ich die Reflexe eines ausgestopften Wombats hat, heisst das nicht viel. Schätze, das an der Stelle heute die meisten Ükels mehr gefangen hätten, aber wichtig ist ja, das wir unsere Döbel auf Trab halten,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Schön, @Wuemmehunter , daß Du Ferdinand den irritierenden Anblick der französischen Flagge ersparen konntest - also Glückwunsch zu den Entschneiderungs-Plötz! 

@Kochtopf  - schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat heute! Aber „Wümme” hat schon recht - die kalte Jahreszeit hat gerade erst begonnen und man sammelt bei jedem Trip ans Wasser Erfahrungen.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, grad erst richtig gesehen:
@Professor Tinca  Super, ein Auffrischungseminar zu Haarmontagen wäre toll, vielleicht könnt ich endlich mal so meine Bisse verwerten,
@Kochtopf Bitte mein Lieber, schreib unbedingt was zu heute und zeig uns die strenge Fulle, der Chubtrain muss weiter gehen
@phirania halt die Ohren Steif, bald geht's wieder ans Wasser- aber schon DIch-hörst Du?
@Wuemmehunter entschuldige bitte, ich hab die Rotaugen ganz überlesen- Dann ganz herzliches Petri zu denen an einem kalten Tag. Überhaupt vermisse ich die
Rotaugen hier im Thread,

hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Liebe Gang,
Wie ihr bereits wisst hab ich heute geschneidert- dabei fing es so vielversprechend an!
Am Rande unserer Strecke ist eine ausgewaschene Uferstelle, ca. 1,20 tief, ruhige Kehrströmung, reichlich Bewuchs in Form von Bäumen und Schilf.da ich Kamel vergessen hatte mein Tulip aus dem Froster zu nehmen durfte die Dose während meiner Exkursion noch etwas Heia unter der Motorhaube halten, bevor ich es an meinem Herzen unterm Pulli barg. Also aufgebaut (dabei eine Browning Feederspitze zertreten) und die Browning Black Magic testweise mit zwei Dendros versehen und vors Schilf geknallt




Nachdem in mir während eingehender Kontemplation die Überzeugung wuchs, dass Dendros die nutzlosesten aller Köder sind machte ich Matche und Pin for some trotting ready und behandelte das Auftautulip nach Minimax'scher Liturgie und schaffte es damit binnen kürzester Zeit noch trostloser am Wasser zu stehen als ohnehin schon. Ich liess Petrus einen blöden Sack sein und wanderte ein paar Meter Flussabwärts um interessante Stellen mit Tulip zu impfen, wiederkehr, Köderkontrolle, job dwaju mat. Nichts. Naja. Niente.
Aber euer Potto lässt sich nicht so leicht ins Bockshorn jagen und fing an  die vorgefütterten Stellen mit der Feeder auf Grund zu beangeln, ohne dass sich was am Ergebnis änderte.
An einem alten Baum machte ich halt und kroch buchstäblich auf allen vierten durch das ihn umgebende Dickicht aus abgefallenen Ästen, Brennnesseln und Zweigen und befischt daraufhin eine Stelle an der Bestimmt seit 20 Jahren niemand mehr gefischt hat. Schön, aber erfolglos, beim Hängerlösen sah ich allerdings eine Stelle, die ich unbedingt mit kleiner Pose, SJ und Harrier beangeln möchte:



Mit der Matche hatte ich keine Chance dahin zu klettern, ummontieren wollte ich nicht, also zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Vielleicht haben sich ja Fische eingefunden.


Hatten sie nicht. Also den Großteil des Geraffels ins Auto gewichtet und nochmal flussabwärts probiert, auch hier ohne Erfolg aber mit Abriss (bin heldenhaft auf einem Baumstamm ins Wasser balanciert und als ich den Hönger gefasst hatte gab das Morsche Holz an der Stelle nach. Vorfach gerissen, Schuhe nass - ich beschloss, alles und jeden verwünschend heim zufahren.

Der schönste Moment des Tages war, als das Gefühl in meine Füsse in der Badewanne gerade zurückgekehrt ist. Und das tat sauweh.

Falsches Hobby, vielleicht sollte ich Teppiche weben oder Vasen bemalen oder sowas?


----------



## yukonjack

Es gibt Tage da sollte man gar nicht erst aufstehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Es gibt Tage da sollte man gar nicht erst aufstehen.


Stimmt, aber dann hätt Zeit Zuhause verbracht, es war quasi Pest oder Cholera mit Chance auf Fisch


----------



## geomas

Danke für die farbenfrohe Schilderung Deines Angeltages, lieber @Kochtopf !
Manchmal ist eben der Wurm drin - weiß der Fuchs, was den Döbeln auf den Magen oder den Flußgöttern aufs Gemüt geschlagen ist.


Bei mir könnte es evtl. am Mihittwoch oder Donnerstach mit dem Pietschen klappen, leider ist derzeit kräftig Regen angesagt und der wirkt auf mich demotivierend.


----------



## Andal

Döbelbisse zu vergeigen gehört doch zum Guten Ton. Wäre ja verheerend, wenn es immer sitzen würde und jeder Hinz & Kunz einen fangen könnte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Döbelbisse zu vergeigen gehört doch zum Guten Ton. Wäre ja verheerend, wenn es immer sitzen würde und jeder Hinz & Kunz einen fangen könnte.


Mit der Spinne kann jeder Hinz und Kunz sie fangen, wie diverse Hinze und kunzens immer wieder zeigen (@rustaweli nicht dort einbeziehend)


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Gang,
> Wie ihr bereits wisst hab ich heute geschneidert- dabei fing es so vielversprechend an!
> ´....
> Der schönste Moment des Tages war, als das Gefühl in meine Füsse in der Badewanne gerade zurückgekehrt ist. Und das tat sauweh.



Vielen Dank für den Bericht- harter Tag, reschbeggt für´s Durchhalten!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit der Spinne kann jeder Hinz und Kunz sie fangen, wie diverse Hinze und kunzens immer wieder zeigen (@rustaweli nicht dort einbeziehend)


Da tue ich immer, als hätte sie nicht bemerkt. Da bleibt die Oberlippe stocksteif!


----------



## Tobias85

Schöne Stellen hast du da entdeckt, Bruder Kochtopf. Schade, dass sie Suche nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 zwischen deiner Greys und der GF von Cormoran liegt auch preislich ein wenig was, wäre schlimm wenn es sich nicht unterscheiden würde!



Da hast du zwar recht, aber mit der Cormoran hatte ich teilweise ne Streuung von mehreren Metern bei Distanzen von 25-35 m (habs erst auf meine Fähigkeiten geschoben, aber mit der Greys treff ich auch auch 50 m Distanz auf 1 m genau). Klar ist die teurere Rute genauer, aber mehrere Meter Streuung beim Feedern finde ich persönlich trotzdem auch für eine günstige Rute zum Gelegenheitsfeedern recht viel.


----------



## Tobias85

Wir hatten die letzten Tage ja fast nur Döbel-Fänge und vereinzelt Rotaugen, also klassische Winterfische. Was für Zielfische habt ihr denn für den Rest des Jahres sonst noch? Ich hab auf jeden Fall noch einen Karpfen-Ansitz geplant und wollte tatsächlich noch zwei oder drei Seen auf Brassen abklopfen.


----------



## Andal

Das bestätigt meine Einschätzungen zu Cormoran. Irgendwas zusammenkaufen, wild bekleben und dann vollmundig an den Endverbraucher lügen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schöne Stellen hast du da entdeckt, Bruder Kochtopf. Schade, dass sie Suche nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war.
> 
> 
> 
> Da hast du zwar recht, aber mit der Cormoran hatte ich teilweise ne Streuung von mehreren Metern bei Distanzen von 25-35 m (habs erst auf meine Fähigkeiten geschoben, aber mit der Greys treff ich auch auch 50 m Distanz auf 1 m genau). Klar ist die teurere Rute genauer, aber mehrere Meter Streuung beim Feedern finde ich persönlich trotzdem auch für eine günstige Rute zum Gelegenheitsfeedern recht viel.


Tobi, ich darf dich doch Tobi nennen, diese Erfahrung habe ich nicht gemacht, ich habe auch mit hochwertigen Feedern ab 30m aufwärts eine abartige Streuung


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falsches Hobby, vielleicht sollte ich Teppiche weben oder Vasen bemalen oder sowas?



Wie wärs mit Posen bauen? Kann man so wunderbar bei entspannen und füllt so ganz nebenbei die Tackleboxen auf, die sowieso im laufenden Jahr wieder leerer werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Posen bauen? Kann man so wunderbar bei entspannen und fühlt so ganz nebenbei die Tackleboxen auf, die sowieso im laufenden Jahr wieder leerer werden.


Dann muss ich ja doch wieder ans Wasser zum testen  
Aber tatsächlich das interessanteste Hobby im Hobby für mich


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wir hatten die letzten Tage ja fast nur Döbel-Fänge und vereinzelt Rotaugen, also klassische Winterfische. Was für Zielfische habt ihr denn für den Rest des Jahres sonst noch? Ich hab auf jeden Fall noch einen Karpfen-Ansitz geplant und wollte tatsächlich noch zwei oder drei Seen auf Brassen abklopfen.



Ich würde mich in den letzten Wochen des Jahres besonders über Aland, Gründling und Kaulbarsch freuen.
Und natürlich über jeden anderen Fisch, der beißt (und dabei nicht zu tief schluckt). Auf Karpfen hatte ich spät im Jahr auch Erfolg, mal sehen, ob es mich noch mal zu einem der entsprechenden Teiche zieht.


----------



## Jason

An allen Fängern vom WE ein dickes Petri Heil. Respekt auch an denen die am Wasser waren und leider nichts gefangen haben. Zumindest haltet ihr den Ükel hoch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber @Kochtopf, ich mag Deine Art, einen niederschmetternden, nein das ist das falsche Wort, einen nicht von Fisch gekrönten Angeltag so unterhaltsam zu beschreiben! Danke für den gelungenen Bericht und die Bilder von Deinem spannend aussehenden Swim. 
Das Doofe am Winterangeln ist, dass man sich nicht auf das Naturerlebnis berufen kann, wie in den warmen Monaten des Jahres. Wenn ich Mrs. Wuemmehunter nach meiner Rückkehr heute gesagt hätte, wie sehr ich den Tag mit seinen Lichtstimmungen (bei uns war es heute diesig), Vogelgesang und den äsenden Rehen genossen habe, hätte Sie mich gefragt, ob alles mit mir in Ordnung sei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für die Blumen, @Wuemmehunter Wenn ich nicht über mein Missgeschick lachen könnte hätte ich in diesen Jahr reichlich wenig zu lachen gehabt, aber ich muss korrigieren: ich hatte ein sehr schönes Naturerlebnis: gegenüber der Fulle ist ein Berg an dem die Bahn lang fährt und mir fiel ein Tunnel auf (gehörend zum Wanderweg Körler Steig wen es interessiert), ich bin ein neugieriger Mensch und bin durchgegangen und stand dann quasi im Wald und zwei Eichhörnchen sprangen zwischen zwei Bäumen hin und her und trugen wohl Revierstreitigkeiten in posierlicher Form aus, welkes Eichenlaub raschelte und fiel zu Boden, herrlich. Ich habe den beiden bestimmt fünf Minuten gebannt zugesehen. Aber das ist dennoch nur ein schwacher Trost nach so einem Katastrophenausflug


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tobi, ich darf dich doch Tobi nennen, diese Erfahrung habe ich nicht gemacht, ich habe auch mit hochwertigen Feedern ab 30m aufwärts eine abartige Streuung



Das mit der Namensgebung hatten wir doch schon in Gieselwerder geklärt  Wir üben einfach beim nächsten Ükeltreffen mit der Greys, wenn du magst.

@geomas: Klingt stark nach Zielfisch für den Cup. Karpfen nehme ich deswegen in Angriff, weil ich ewig nichts größeres am Haken hatte (ich bin müde - da hätte ich doch grade fast 'Hacken' geschrieben ) und mit den großen Brassen in unseren Baggerseen hab ich seit zwei Jahren eine Rechnung offen. Mal sehen, ob ich das endlich hinbekomme.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das mit der Namensgebung hatten wir doch schon in Gieselwerder geklärt  Wir üben einfach beim nächsten Ükeltreffen mit der Greys, wenn du magst.


Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an und ich hielt es für einen guten Moment den Namensgag nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen.
 Aber Spaß beiseite: wenn ich mich konzentriere klappt das mit der GF ganz gut aber ich bin grundsätzlich eher der Wurfmongo, leider



> @geomas: Klingt stark nach Zielfisch für den Cup. Karpfen nehme ich deswegen in Angriff, weil ich ewig nichts größeres am Haken hatte (ich bin müde - da hätte ich doch grade fast 'Hacken' geschrieben ) und mit den großen Brassen in unseren Baggerseen hab ich seit zwei Jahren eine Rechnung offen. Mal sehen, ob ich das endlich hinbekomme.


Ich würde mich über einen Ü50 Döbel sehr freuen. Und vielleicht nen Winterhecht. Und Rotaugen.
Aber vor allem freue ich mich über Angelfenster


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - Gründling und Kauli hatte ich wirklich ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr am Haken. Die muß es hier irgendwo geben. 
Allzu ehrgeizig bin ich allerdings nicht. Und wenn ich Bock auf Teich (= möglicherweise Power-Friedfische) habe, dann fahre ich eben zum Teich.
Einen See mit (angeblich) sehr gutem Friedfischbestand habe ich ganz in der Nähe, meine Besuche im Sommer förderten leider nur Minis zu Tage.

@Kochtopf - in Sachen Döbel bin ich größenmäßig erstmal zufrieden. Das ich „auf Zuruf” sofort welche gefangen habe und dann auch gleich mit ner neuen Rute einen „guten” ist weit mehr, als ich erwartet habe. Was ich möglicherweise im Rest-Jahr noch probieren möchte ist „korrektes Feedern” am Fluß. 

#Naturerlebnis - auf der Rückfahrt vom letzten Döbeltrip mußte ich sehr scharf bremsen, weil ein Tier ganz gelassen die Fahrbahn querte: ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es ein Wolf war oder ein Schäferhund (-artiger). Mangels DNA am Kühlergrill wird es wohl ein Rätsel bleiben.


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wir hatten die letzten Tage ja fast nur Döbel-Fänge und vereinzelt Rotaugen, also klassische Winterfische. Was für Zielfische habt ihr denn für den Rest des Jahres sonst noch?



Bei mir werden es wohl Döbel und Rotaugen sein. Karpfen wäre auch mal nett, vielleicht lege ich mal eine nebenher aus beim Angeln auf Rotaugen. Vor allem würde ich gern aber endlich mal in meinem Leben eines von den berühmten, großen Winterrotaugen landen können. Das wäre wohl das Größte diesen Winter für mich. Ein paar Ansitze auf Döbel werden noch folgen und vielleicht einfach mal an den nicht so hängerträchtigen Stellen die grundelfreie Zeit nutzen und wandernd mit Wurm und Pin den Fluß entlang Ledgern. Aber ganz oben auf der Wunsch,- und Zielfischliste stehen kapitale Winterrotaugen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich lieber mit ner Weidengerte fischen als von DAM, Cormoran oder Balzer ne Avon zu nutzen



Aber Hallo 
Was ist mit den guten Cormoran Black Star der 90er wo von der SHG D mit entwickelt wurden oder der DAM Carbo Reihe etc........ !?! 

Da war nicht alles schlecht. Wie da Prof schon schrieb früher waren die Ruten sicherlich etwas besserer.
Ich war ja vor 3 Wochen beim großen Dealer in der Nähe von Nürnberg und was ich da an Matchruten gesehen hab im Verhältnis zum Preis lies mich schon etwas nachdenklich werden. Das bezog sich jetzt nicht nur auf eine Marke aber eine richtig schöne Matche war da nicht dabei. Alles Ruten eher billiger Bauart......da stellt sich mir die Frage wie viele solcher Ruten die Hersteller überhaubt noch verkaufen. Der Fokus wird momentan eher auf Raubfischruten liegen wobei dir Wallerfraktion sichre auch schon eher wider Nische ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nochmal kurz zur Cormoran GF ,so stark streut die auch nicht finde ich. ...klar ist ein Unterschied zu einer 150 Euro Rute vorhanden, aber man kann die Rute durchaus benutzen. 
Gibt aber von Cormoran noch ne Serie die schimpft sich Specieman oder so ähnlich, kosten unwesentlich mehr und haben einen etwas besseren Blank .
Aber ist schon alles Einsteiger Zeugs , das stimmt schon, ne Daiwa Aqualite Feeder ist auf jeden Fall eine Nummer drüber und auch für 100 Euro + - 20 Euro zu bekommen. 

LG und einen schönen Tag für Euch alle!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> #Naturerlebnis - auf der Rückfahrt vom letzten Döbeltrip mußte ich sehr scharf bremsen, weil ein Tier ganz gelassen die Fahrbahn querte: ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es ein Wolf war oder ein Schäferhund (-artiger). Mangels DNA am Kühlergrill wird es wohl ein Rätsel bleiben.



Bei Rostockgibt es doch ein bekanntes Rudel und die Viecher werden immer mehr:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=53.98195224571249,12.389906724819639&z=10

Was man macht wenn son Ding beim Angeln plötzlich neben einem steht, weiß ich auch nicht???

Irgend ein großes Messer oder Knüppel oder Pfefferspray wäre wohl sinnvoll.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kein Panik Männer! 
So ohne weiteres greift ein Wolf keinen Menschen an !
Es gibt viele Gebiete auf der Erde wo es bedeutend mehr Wölfe gibt als in Deutschland. 
Sollte wieder Erwarten sich ein Wolf einem Angler nähern ,nicht in Panik verfallen! 
Mit ganz langsamen Bewegungen das Feld räumen und dem Tier signalisieren das man den Platz den es beansprucht frei gibt. 
Direkten Blickkontackt mit den Augen vermeiden. 
Wir können alle froh sein das diese großartigen Tiere wieder zurück sind und sollten alles tun um Sie zu schützen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kein Panik Männer!
> So ohne weiteres greift ein Wolf keinen Menschen an !
> Es gibt viele Gebiete auf der Erde wo es bedeutend mehr Wölfe gibt als in Deutschland.
> Sollte wieder Erwarten sich ein Wolf einem Angler nähern ,nicht in Panik verfallen!
> Mit ganz langsamen Bewegungen das Feld räumen und dem Tier signalisieren das man den Platz den es beansprucht frei gibt.
> Direkten Blickkontackt mit den Augen vermeiden.
> Wir können alle froh sein das diese großartigen Tiere wieder zurück sind und sollten alles tun um Sie zu schützen!
> 
> LG Michael


Ohne eine der unsäglichen Wolfdiskussionen entfachen zu wollen (gab es ja zu genüge im AB und hat immer im Flamewar geendet, ich bitte deswegen um etwas zurückhaltung) - in den meisten Ländern mit Wölfen werden diese bejagt, u.a. um sie scheu zu halten, während "Naturschützer" in Deutschland Wölfe schonmal füttern. Wenn die Tiere die Scheu verlieren sehe ich durchaus Probleme auf uns zukommen, gerade als Hundehalter sehe ich es kritisch, vA da wir kaum eigentliche Wildnis haben sondern größtenteils Wälder und Felder als Kulturräume für Land- und Forstwirtschaft nutzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ohne eine der unsäglichen Wolfdiskussionen entfachen zu wollen (gab es ja zu genüge im AB und hat immer im Flamewar geendet, ich bitte deswegen um etwas zurückhaltung) - in den meisten Ländern mit Wölfen werden diese bejagt, u.a. um sie scheu zu halten, während "Naturschützer" in Deutschland Wölfe schonmal füttern. Wenn die Tiere die Scheu verlieren sehe ich durchaus Probleme auf uns zukommen, gerade als Hundehalter sehe ich es kritisch, vA da wir kaum eigentliche Wildnis haben sondern größtenteils Wälder und Felder als Kulturräume für Land- und Forstwirtschaft nutzen.



Genau so.
Scheu sind die nur da wo sie bejagt werden.

In unserer dicht besiedelten Kulturlandschaft sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert.

Es ist allemal sinnvoll etwas zur Selbstverteidigung dabei zu haben.

Einfach nur bittebitte sagen, wie grüne Umweltnaivisten oder wie die heißen es sich vorstellen, wird nicht reichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Drücken wir Georg und uns die Daumen dass es bei Sichtungen aus dem sicheren Auto heraus bleibt.


----------



## Meefo 46

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau so.
> Scheu sind die nur da wo sie bejagt werden.
> 
> In unserer dicht besiedelten Kulturlandschaft sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Es ist allemal sinnvoll etwas zur Selbstverteidigung dabei zu haben.
> 
> Einfach nur bittebitte sagen, wie grüne Umweltnaivisten oder wie die heißen es sich vorstellen, wird nicht reichen.



Das  ist ja auch meine Befürchtung ;keine Vergrämung durch Bejagung Futter oder Fressbares in erreichbarer nähe (Mülltonnen bzw Wilde Müllentsorgung)und dann noch 

fehlgeleitete Menschen die meinen auch noch Füttern zu müssen,wenn das mal nach hinten los geht ist das Geschrei groß.


----------



## MarkusZ

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wir können alle froh sein das diese großartigen Tiere wieder zurück sind *und sollten alles tun *um Sie zu schützen!



Finde ich nicht, nur das, was in einer besiedelten Kulturlandschaft sinnvoll umzusetzen ist.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist allemal sinnvoll etwas zur Selbstverteidigung dabei zu haben.



Macht eigentlich immer Sinn, auch gegen freilaufende Hunde etc. .



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Was ist mit den guten Cormoran Black Star der 90er



Hab ich auch noch eine Ledger-Rute. Gibt es aus meiner Sicht nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich möchte auch keine Wolfsdiskusion auslösen, aber so ist das ein oder andere nicht richtig bzw nur teilweise richtig. 
Wölfe sind von Natur aus scheu egal in welchem Land. 
Gefüttert werden Wölfe in freier Wildbahn von Fachleuten keinesfalls ganz im Gegenteil, man wart eine Distanz um sie nicht an die Nähe von Menschen zu gewöhnen. 
Ich habe sehr oft, in Gebieten mit hohem Wolfsbestand verweilt bzw auch gewohnt, da passiert in der Regel Null Komma Nix! 
Auch in Ländern mit ähnlich hoher Bevölkerungsdichte wie Spanien, Italien, Slowenien usw klappt das ausgezeichnet ohne das man dort die Tiere bekämpfen muss. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel in diesem Fall. 
Selbst in Ländern mit sehr sehr hohem Wolfsaufkommen wie Rumänien, Russland, Balkanstaaten ,ist dies kein Problem! 

Habt also bitte keine Angst vor Wölfen und geht weiter Angeln ! Wer aber trotzdem unbedingt was zum Schutz dabei haben möchte, kann sich eine größere Dose Pfeffetspray einstecken !
Wichtig ist in diesem Fall die Aufschrift " Tier Abwehrspray " um nicht mit dem deutschen Waffengesetz in Konflikt zu kommen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Moin Jungs,
Wolfsdiskussionen sind schon ok, aber an der richtigen Stelle. Gerne leidenschaftlich, wie sich bei dem Thema scheinbar nicht vermeiden lässt.

Es gibt einen eigenen aktuellen Thread dafür- ich bitte alle Interessierten sehr, Ükels und Gäste, dort weiterzumachen. Ist besser für den Ükel, und belebt den Wolfsthread ei  bisschen.
Ich danke Euch sehr für Euer Verständnis,
Herzlich
Euer
Minimax

EDIT: hier ist der link: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/der-wolf.345740/


----------



## dawurzelsepp

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch eine Ledger-Rute. Gibt es aus meiner Sicht nichts zu meckern.



Meinst du die mit dem kurzen Handteil und der 2 Spitzenteile (Feeder und Grundspitze) ?


----------



## MarkusZ

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> (Feeder und Grundspitze)



Meine hat ein Spitzenteil mit Feederspitze und eins mit Schwingspitzgewinde.

Mit der Feederversion hab ich ohne Probleme recht ansehnliche Barben gefangen.
Schwingspitze war noch nicht im Einsatz, da ich dafür ein extra Setup habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So nun wieder was mit angeln.... 

Ich hatte gesagt, dass ich ein paar Worte zu Hairrigs schreiben werde.

Grundsätzlich kam ich vor vielen Jahren im Zusammenhang mit Karpfenanglen damit in Berührung aber man setzt die haarigen Rigs ja längst auch für 
anderen Arten ein.

Mir fällt immer wieder auf dass Leute sich fertige Vorfächer kaufen und dann daran sinkende Boilies, Pop Ups oder auch Wafter gleichermaßen anbieten. Sie haben ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden dass nicht jeder Köder am gleichen Rig auch gleich gut funktioniert.

Aber der Reihe nach.......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Am wichtigsten es, eine genaue Vorstellung vom dem zu haben, was da unter Wasser vor sich geht, während der
Köderaufnahme und wie der Haken dann greift!

Das Blei, welches nicht zu leicht sein darf um den Haken auch im Fischmaul fassen zu lassen, liegt auf dem Grund und das
Vorfach auch. Ein Fisch der den Köder nimmt, wird sich anschließend also nach oben und/oder seitlich bewegen. Deshalb
sind die Rigs so ausgelegt dass der Haken möglichst in der Unterlippe greift bzw. auch im Maulwinkel.
Hängt der Haken in der Oberlippe oder woanders, hat das Rig nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert und
es war ein Zufallsfang. Also muss das Rig geändert werden um regelmäßig zum Erfolg zu kommen.

Alles begann mit sinkenden Ködern. Diese Ködereigenschaft ist wichtig für den Rigaufbau!

Denn ein sinkender öder fällt nach unten - klingt banal aber ich sehe immer wieder unangepasste Rigs,
die nur zufällig mal einen Fisch haken weil die einfachsten Sachen nicht bedacht werden.

Stellen wir uns nun vor der Karpfen - nicht wundern, andere Fische kommen später dran - saugt einen freiligenden
Köder vom Grund auf. Der Köder fliegt ins Karpfenmaul und fällt darin
dann sofort nach unten.

Der nachfolgende Haken soll mit seiner Spitze nach unten in Richtung Unterlippe zeigen, um schnellsmöglich zu fassen.
Dies lässt sich auf verschiedene erreichen. Ein line aligner/kicker gibt dem Haken schonmal eine Richtung - drehen wird das auch oft
genannt. Jedenfalls richtet es durch den nach unten wirkenden Zug von Vorfach und Blei, den Haken aus.

Nur drehen genügt aber nicht.

Um die Hakenspitze wirklich nach unten in die Lippe zu bekommen, müssen wir das Gewicht des fallenden
Köders im Fischmaul nutzen.
Dazu wird das Rig so gebunden:








Das Haar verlässt den Haken ganz tief im Bogen um die Hakenspitze schnellstmöglich nach unten zu ziehen!
Nur dann kann der Haken zuverlässig eine hohe Anzahl an Bissen verwandeln!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nachdem nun klar ist was im Fischmaul passiert, sollte schon fast logisch sein, was bei einem gegenteilig
arbeitenden - nämlich schwimmenden Köder/Pop Up - passiert und wie das Rig anzupassen ist.

Es beginnt wieder damit dass der Fisch den Köder ansaugt.
Diesmal fällt der Köder aber nicht im Fischmaul nach unten, sondern schwimmt auf in Richtung Gaumen.
Dafür ist das vorher beschriebene Sinker-Rig natürlich absolut untauglich denn die Hakenspitze würde ja weg von der Unterlippe,
nach oben gezogen werden!

Also muss das Rig dahingehend verändert werden, dass die Hakenspitze unten greifen kann obwohl der Köder auftreibt.
Dazu passt folgendes Rig:






Durch's Eigengewicht richtet sich die Hakenspitze nach unten aus, trotz auftreibendem Köder!
Der Alingner/Kicker ist optional aber nicht zwingend notwendig.
Das Bleischrot hält den Pop Up in gewünschter Höhe über dem Boden.

Überhaupt benötigt man ihn bei stiff rigs(Mono/FC Material) nicht zwingend.

Dann noch zu den Waftern(schwerelos ausbalancierte Köder).

Diese sinken im Karpfenmaul nicht sofort schnell ab und steigen auch nicht auf, sie schweben quasi nach unten.

Das Rig muss in diesem Fall so beschaffen sein dass es den Haken ohne Hilfe des Ködergewichtes greifen lässt.






Das Haar verlässt den Köder spätestens am Anfang des Hakenbogens!
Ein Line Aligner ist Pflicht(außer bei stiff rigs)!
Dieses *Straight aligner Rig* funktioniert auch mit sinkenden Ködern, dabei greift der dann aber nicht so schnell
in der Unterlippe wie beim Sinker Rig.


Dies sind einfache Rigs ohne viel Klimbim, die genau so seit Jahren funktionieren.
Man kann noch jede Menge Ringe, Schläuche usw. verbauen und die Rigs tunen wenn man will
oder einfach so damit angeln und fangen.
Auch andere Hakenformen sind möglich. Zum Beispiel kann ein Curv Shank den Aligner ersparen aber da ist auch viel persönliche Vorliebe dabei und ändert ja nichts an der eigentlichen Funktionsweise.

Nun dürfte aber klar sein warum nicht jeder Köder an jedem x-beliebigen Rig funktioniert.


----------



## MarkusZ

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> FOTO



Danke fürs Einstellen, allerdings erscheint bei mir nur beim ersten Beitrag ein Bild, ansonsten nur der Text "Foto"


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das alles funktionert natürlich - in passender Größe - auch auf andere Friedfische.
Besonders auf, die die ihre Nahrung ebenfalls einsaugen.
Schleien, Brachsen, Karauschen sind Kandidaten, die sich so fangen lassen.

Man muss aber brücksichtigen dass sie längst nicht so viel Ansaugdruck haben wie ein Karpfen!
Die oben gezeigten Rigs funktionieren genaus so mit dem kurzen Abstand Haken --> Köder auf diese Arten und auf Karpfen.
Zum reinen Karpfenangeln kann die Haarlänge auch ruhig noch mehr sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schwieriger ist es Fische damit zu fangen, die kaum Ansaugdruck entwickeln und den Köder gern nur zwischen die Lippen nehmen und "herumtragen".

Plötzen und Döbel fallen mir da spontan ein.

Für diese darf das Haar gern "auf Null" gekürzt werden. Anders ist es nur selten oder bei suizidial veranlagten Exemplaren möglich sie regelmäßig zu haken!

Der Haken muss dabei genau am Köder sitzen, dann klappt es immer wieder mal.

Für die zuverlässigste Methode halte ich die "hair rig" Angelei auf diese Arten aber nicht und setze sie nur als Joker nebebei ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Danke fürs Einstellen, allerdings erscheint bei mir nur beim ersten Beitrag ein Bild, ansonsten nur der Text "Foto"




Jetzt?


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca vielen Dank für die ausführliche, und gut gegliederte Haarerörterung (Bilder sind bei mir problemlos sichtbar) Sehr sehr cool! Könntest Du noch ein zwei Sätze zu Deiner Erfahrung bzw. Einschätzung von Naturködern/Weichködern am Haar anfügen, sowie zu Besonderheiten/Varianten die Fliessgewässer bedingen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Herzlichen Dank, @Professor Tinca. Ich habe mich nie wirklich intensiv mit Haarmontagen beschäftigt. Daher waren Deine Erläuterungen ein schönes Grundlagenseminar für mich! Vielen Dank für die Mühe, die Du Die gemacht hast. Für mich war es absolut weiterführend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mit Naturköder meinst du Mais/Partikel?

Diese benutze ich am sinker rig.

Teig oder weiche Köder wie FrühFlei benutze ich ungern am hairrig.
Wenn dann nur mit eine  Durchlaufmontage(gern 20cm oberhalb abgestoppt für den Selbsthakeffekt). Mit einem fixed lead bekommt man nämlich nicht mit wenn 
sich jemand am Köder zu schaffen macht und angelt nicht selten ohne Köder.

Mit dem Fox Arma Mesh gibt es inzwischen eine super Möglichekit weiche Köder wie FrühFlei, Thunfisch, Muscheln und alles mögliche haltbar am hairrig anzubieten!!!

Da ist ein riesiges Feld an Möglichkeiten dazugekommen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Meine hat ein Spitzenteil mit Feederspitze und eins mit Schwingspitzgewinde.
> 
> Mit der Feederversion hab ich ohne Probleme recht ansehnliche Barben gefangen.
> Schwingspitze war noch nicht im Einsatz, da ich dafür ein extra Setup habe.



Du hast dann die Quiver Schwingtip in 3m mit Schieberingen, richtig?
Da hast ne feine selten Rute.

Meine hat ein kurzes Handteil mit Mittelteil und 2 Spitzen, ist dann Quasi die Grund/Feederrute in 3,6m und Schraubrollenhalter.
Eine Black Star Classic Posenrute mit 3,60m hab ich mir letztes Jahr auch noch gegönnt somit hab ich jetzt 3 dieser schönen Ruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> sowie zu Besonderheiten/Varianten die Fliessgewässer bedingen?



Also von reißenden Strömen kann ich nicht berichten.
Mein Flüsschen hat ja eher so Fußgängergeschwindigkeit(oder etwas mehr) und da muss ich nicht viel anpassen

Ich mache es so wie am schlammigen Gewässern und gebe gern etwas Vorfachlänge dazu wenn ich schlammigen Grund oder ne Krautschicht am Platz weiß, in die das Blei einsinken könnte.

Eins noch, bevor ich es vergesse....

An mehreren Gewässern ist mir aufgefallen, dass Pop Ups nachts bedeutend schlechter fangen als sinkende Köder - so gut sie auch am Tage wegen ihrer visuellen Auffälligkeit sein mögen, da die Fische sie dann gezielt anschwimmen.

Ich führe es darauf zurück, dass die Fische es bei Dunkelheit gewöhnt sind ihre Nahrung von Grund aufzusammeln und den darüber schwebenden Köder wohl nicht immer für voll nehmen und daran vorbei schwimmen.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir herzlichsten Dank für deinen 'Grundkurs Hair-Rig', lieber @Professor Tinca! Du hast das alles wunderbar anschaulich rüber gebracht und grade einiges an Halbwissen ausgelöscht 



rustaweli schrieb:


> Vor allem würde ich gern aber endlich mal in meinem Leben eines von den berühmten, großen Winterrotaugen landen können. Das wäre wohl das Größte diesen Winter für mich.



Oh ja, das wäre auch noch was tolles, da müsste man sich hier aber erstmal durch die Heerscharen an kleineren Fischen angeln.


----------



## Meefo 46

Moin .Erst mal Danke .

Habe mir gestern mal die DvD 11/19 von FuF angesehen Matzes Mobil auf Karpfen die Montage die er macht ist No Knot und einfach zu erstellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke Prof! Sehr fundiert und erhellend (ich angle ja, wenn überhaupt, äußerst primitiv auf Karpfen  wenn man von Versuchen mit einem sog. Naked Chod Rig absieht. Auf dieses gab es zwar einen imposanten Biss aber leider blieb nix hängen), ich angle sehr selten mit Haar aber werde das zukünftig sicher nochmal überdenken


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .Erst mal Danke .
> 
> Habe mir gestern mal die DvD 11/19 von FuF angesehen Matzes Mobil auf Karpfen die Montage die er macht ist No Knot und einfach zu erstellen.



Die Montagen werden alle mit no-knot gebunden.


----------



## Andal

Aus den meisten Popups, Wafters u.s.w. werden eh unmittelbar nach dem Auswurf Slow-Sinkers. Dank dem Wasserdruck, der den Auftrieb des bisschen eingebackener Luft im Handumdrehen eliminiert. Die ganzen Tests zu Hause im Wasserglas sagen da leider nur herzlich wenig aus. Von den Auftrieben der kleinen Popups und der artificial Baits reden wir besser erst gar nicht. Der reicht meistens nur dazu aus, dass die Dinger selber mit Ach & Krach schwimmmen.

Ich fische seit Jahr und Tag mit grundsätzlich den gleichen Haken und Montagen und komischerweise klappt es auch, oder vielleicht gerade deswegen!?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ich fische seit Jahr und Tag mit grundsätzlich den gleichen Haken und Montagen und komischerweise klappt es auch, oder vielleicht gerade deswegen!?



Unterschiede merkt man nicht in der Theorie oder dadurch dass mal ab und zu ein Fisch hängen bleibt. 

Man muss schon verschiedene Montagen parallel benutzen und das oft um Vergleiche anzustellen zu können!


----------



## MarkusZ

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt?



Danke, jetzt kann ich alle Bilder sehen.



Andal schrieb:


> seit Jahr und Tag mit grundsätzlich den gleichen Haken



Also ich mach da schon ab und zu nen frischen Haken drauf, wenn sich die Dinger nicht mehr schärfen lassen.  

Ansonsten ist Vertrauen schon auch ein Faktor, der m.E. was ausmacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vielleicht sind deine Montagen einfach ausgereift, Andal


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind deine Montagen einfach ausgereift, Andal



Er hat ja nur eine und kann daher nicht wissen ob es auch besser ginge..... 

Gibt eben Angler, die probieren, lernen dazu, entwickeln sich weiter, verbessern sich und welche die angeln ewig mittelmäßig nach Schema F.


----------



## Andal

Das liest sich für mich irgendwie getrieben. Ich bin mit meinen Erfolgsquoten und mit denen im Vergleich zu Kollegen recht zufrieden. Warum sollte ich etwas an meinen steinalten und bewährten Rigs á la Jim Gibbinson ändern?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sag ja - der Eine ist zufrieden mit Mittelmaß und der Andere nicht. 

Das sind übrigens sehr einfache alte Rigs ohne viel Schnickschnack.


----------



## Meefo 46

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Montagen werden alle mit no-knot gebunden.



Kannst du mal sehen wie oft ich Karpfenangeln  gehe oder mich über die Techniken informiere.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag ja - der Eine ist zufrieden mit Mittelmaß und der Andere nicht.
> 
> Das sind übrigens sehr einfache alte Rigs ohne viel Schnickschnack.


Alte Pöbeltrine 
Soll doch jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden im Ükel


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag ja - der Eine ist zufrieden mit Mittelmaß und der Andere nicht.
> 
> Das sind übrigens sehr einfache alte Rigs ohne viel Schnickschnack.


Ich weiss gar nicht mehr so genau, seit wann ich mit Haarmontagen fische. Anfangs noch teilweise mit Fliegenhaken und Haaren von 5 cm und länger. Heute undenkbar, aber selbst mit so kruden Gebilden fingen wir die ersten Karpfen. Irgendwann setzt sich der Erfahrungsschatz und man verliert die Lust, das Rad pausenlos neu zu erfinden. Sicher findet man neue Weisheiten. So fische ich auf Barben im Fluss deutlich andere und vor allem viel längere Vorfächer, als auf Karpfen im See. Auch das Material variiert mal und ebenso die Haarlängen - ganz besonders bei neuen Ködern. Aber jedem Hype renn ich deswegen noch lange nicht mehr hinterher. Wenn ich mir heute so manche moderne Karpfenmontage ansehe, dann empfinde ich meine Naturködermontagen für Norwegen direkt als filigran. Mir schmeckt der Grundsatz, weniger ist mehr und je einfacher, desto besser, zu diesem Thema. Die gesparte Energie investiere ich lieber in ausschweifende Pirschgänge.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alte Pöbeltrine
> Soll doch jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden im Ükel




Is doch mein Reden.
Aber vor allem nicht denen aufn Sack gehen, die sich über Funktionweisen Gedanken machen.
Nur weil man etwas schon immer so gemacht hat und damit ein paar Fische gefangen, heißt das nicht dass
es nicht auch besser geht.

Es gibt Angler, die wollen verstehen warum etwas funktioniert und es verbessern und sich nicht darauf ausruhen, dass
etwas ab und zu funktioniert.

Wenn Gibbinson, Maddocks u.a. damals nichts verbessert hätten, wären sie auch nicht erfolgreich geworden als andere.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Die gesparte Energie investiere ich lieber in ausschweifende Pirschgänge.




" ...ausschweifende Pirschgänge......" bei facebook und in sämtlichen Angelforen.......

Heimsuchen trifft es eher.

ymmd.....LOL


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Is doch mein Reden.
> Aber vor allem nicht denen aufn Sack gehen, die sich über Funktionweisen Gedanken machen.
> Nur weil man etwas schon immer so gemacht hat und damit ein paar Fische gefangen, heißt das nicht dass
> es nicht auch besser geht.
> 
> Es gibt Angler, die wollen verstehen warum etwas funktioniert und es verbessern und sich nicht darauf ausruhen, dass
> etwas ab und zu funktioniert.
> 
> Wenn Gibbinson, Maddocks u.a. damals nichts verbessert hätten, wären sie auch nicht erfolgreich geworden als andere.


Du bist eben Walkerianer und Andal ist Angehöriger der Kirche des heiligen Yates. Lass dich davon nicht provozieren, viele Wege führen zum Fisch und alle haben ihre Berechtigung. Ich mache mir btw auch Gedanken wie etwas funktioniert nur bin ich darin offensichtlich nicht besonders gut


----------



## rutilus69

@Professor Tinca Danke für die Übersicht über die Rigs!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> " ...ausschweifende Pirschgänge......" bei facebook und in sämtlichen Angelforen.......
> 
> Heimsuchen trifft es eher.
> 
> ymmd.....LOL





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist eben Walkerianer und Andal ist Angehöriger der Kirche des heiligen Yates. Lass dich davon nicht provozieren, viele Wege führen zum Fisch und alle haben ihre Berechtigung. Ich mache mir btw auch Gedanken wie etwas funktioniert nur bin ich darin offensichtlich nicht besonders gut


Wer kann, der kann eben. Zu irgend etwas muss das unspektakuläre Rentnerdasein ja auch gut sein. Und wenn es nur darin besteht, sich gewisse Freiheiten zu gönnen. Wenn die Läuse nicht mehr über eure Lebern laufen, können wir ja weiterplaudern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gut.

Kann also weitergehen hier. 


Eine Hakenempfehlung für Monovorfächer zum Fang von Döbel, Karausche und Plötz hab ich noch.
Diese: https://www.gerlinger.de/gamakatsu-lose-haken-ls-3614f

Benutze ich schon ein paar Jahre für Monorigs mit sehr kurzem Haar und kleinen Ködern bis etwa 14mm Größe.
Auch mit Kunstmais und Kunstmaden.

Die sind stabil und greifen gut. Wenn ich wieder mal im Keller bin, mache ich mal Bilder von so'nem Rig.
Kann man gut auch in Verbindung mit einem Methodfeeder verwenden.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine Hakenempfehlung für Monovorfächer zum Fang von Döbel, Karausche und Plötz hab ich noch.
> Diese: https://www.gerlinger.de/gamakatsu-lose-haken-ls-3614f
> 
> Benutze ich schon ein paar Jahre für Monorigs mit sehr kurzem Haar und kleinen Ködern bis etwa 14mm Größe.
> Auch mit Kunstmais und Kunstmaden.
> 
> Die sind stabil und greifen gut. Wenn ich wieder mal im Keller bin, mache ich mal Bilder von so'nem Rig.
> Kann man gut auch in Verbindung mit einem Methodfeeder verwenden.


Sieht nach einem echten Hit & Hold Modell aus. In welchen Größen und mit welchen Ködern kommen die bei dir ans Vorfach?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Muss ich raufgucken.
Die fallen sehr klein aus.

Ich geh gleich mal in'n Keller.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Größen 4, 6, 8 und 10.
Immer ein 10er Boilie als Vergleich daneben.


----------



## Andal

Mit dem Größen ist eh ein Kreuz. Wir hätten ja Skalen von Redditch und Mustad, aber kein Schwein hält sich dran!


----------



## Professor Tinca

So. Hier noch schnell ein paar damit gebundene Beispielrigs für Plötz, Döbel aber auch Schleie und Karausche usw.

Mit 10mm Sinker am 8er Haken





Mit 10mm Pop-up am 6er Haken





Mit Kunstmaden am 8er Haken


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Mit dem Größen ist eh ein Kreuz. Wir hätten ja Skalen von Redditch und Mustad, aber kein Schwein hält sich dran!



Absolut Richtig @Andal
Im Angelbereich ist einfach nix genormt !
Das sind alles sozusagen Industrienormen .
Die sind weder bindend noch verpflichtent ,und jeder backt sein eigenes Süppchen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Umso weniger muss es dann auch wundern, wenn viele Angler ihren Hausmarken treu bleiben, um wenigstens ein bisschen in den Genuss von Konstanz zu kommen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja sehe ich absolut genau so! Bei Haken sieht man es ja zum Glück recht einfach wenn man Sie in die Hand nimmt! Wenn es dann aber um Zugfestigkeit von Wirbeln geht ist schon doofer oder um Tragkraft von Posen ,die einen geben die max. Tragkraft an ,andere wiederum die ideal Bebleiung etc.
Gibt da noch einige Beispiele mehr! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hatte einen einfachen Auftrag:
"Männe, fahr heimwärts noch zu Penny und hole Milch und Bockwürstchen"

Besagter Männe entert den Penny.... oh Hähnchenleber für 99 Cent... tulip brauch ich... das Sandwichbrot ist zwar nicht Sammies aber was solls... hey, Lebensmittelfarbe...

Bezahlt, ins Auto gebracht, aufs Handy geguckt, ausgestiegen und nochmal rein in den Laden, Milch und Würstchen kaufen.

Da sage noch einer ich wäre nicht fokussiert ^^


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor gut 10 Jahren hatte ich bei meiner Scheidung mal mein ganzes Angelzeug verloren ; meine Exfrau war so lieb alles kaputt zu klobben !


So langsam kannst du einem Leid tun. Einmal hat man dir deine hochwertigen Angelsachen aus dem Auto gestohlen, und dann haut deine Ex die Angelsachen kurz und klein. Von deiner Sicht her ist angeln ein teures Hobby.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> . Von deiner Sicht her ist angeln ein teures Hobby.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hmmm,als günstig würde ich das Hobby angeln jetzt nicht bezeichnen.
Kommt halt drauf an.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> So langsam kannst du einem Leid tun. Einmal hat man dir deine hochwertigen Angelsachen aus dem Auto gestohlen, und dann haut deine Ex die Angelsachen kurz und klein. Von deiner Sicht her ist angeln ein teures Hobby.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich sehe es positiv: nach dem Verlust ist vor der Neuanschaffung


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hmmm,als günstig würde ich das Hobby angeln jetzt nicht bezeichnen.
> Kommt halt drauf an.


Das liegt alles an einem selber. In seinem Fall verdammt teuer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe es positiv: nach dem Verlust ist vor der Neuanschaffung


Da ist was dran. Mal komplett neu aufrüsten ist nicht verkehrt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ihr habt alle 3 Recht! 
Bin dannauch immer hin gegangen und habe mir halt was gutes gekauft danach. ...eventuell dann Sachen wo man vielleicht gesagt hätte, das was man hat tut es noch paar Jahre. 

Aber Angeln ist wirklich kein sehr günstiges Hobby ,gerade wenn man wie Wir ( meine Frau und ich ) gerne einmal etwas an fremde Gewässer fährt  ( meist Europa ) um dort zu Angeln ,muss man schon manchmal tief in die Tasche greifen  .
Allerdings muss ich sagen, meine Frau  ( passiv Angler ) und ich bereuen keinen Cent ,die Stunden am Wasser, diese Erinnerungen nimmt einem niemand mehr. 
Und wenn es um Ruten Rollen etc geht, kann teurer durchaus auf die Zeit gesehen, billiger sein. Einfach weil es länger hält und zuverlässig ist. 
Meine Frau ist obwohl sie selbst nicht angelt, genau so angelverrückt wie ich, dann passt das gut .....weil Geld kann man halt nur einmal ausgeben! 


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen einfachen Auftrag:
> "Männe, fahr heimwärts noch zu Penny und hole Milch und Bockwürstchen"
> 
> Besagter Männe entert den Penny.... oh Hähnchenleber für 99 Cent... tulip brauch ich... das Sandwichbrot ist zwar nicht Sammies aber was solls... hey, Lebensmittelfarbe...
> 
> Bezahlt, ins Auto gebracht, aufs Handy geguckt, ausgestiegen und nochmal rein in den Laden, Milch und Würstchen kaufen.
> 
> Da sage noch einer ich wäre nicht fokussiert ^^



Ich lach mich kaputt! 
  
Du glaubst gar nicht wie oft mir das auch schon passiert ist 
Nur gemerkt habe ich es dann Zuhause! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle 3 Recht!
> Bin dannauch immer hin gegangen und habe mir halt was gutes gekauft danach. ...eventuell dann Sachen wo man vielleicht gesagt hätte, das was man hat tut es noch paar Jahre.
> 
> Aber Angeln ist wirklich kein sehr günstiges Hobby ,gerade wenn man wie Wir ( meine Frau und ich ) gerne einmal etwas an fremde Gewässer fährt  ( meist Europa ) um dort zu Angeln ,muss man schon manchmal tief in die Tasche greifen  .
> Allerdings muss ich sagen, meine Frau  ( passiv Angler ) und ich bereuen keinen Cent ,die Stunden am Wasser, diese Erinnerungen nimmt einem niemand mehr.
> Und wenn es um Ruten Rollen etc geht, kann teurer durchaus auf die Zeit gesehen, billiger sein. Einfach weil es länger hält und zuverlässig ist.
> Meine Frau ist obwohl sie selbst nicht angelt, genau so angelverrückt wie ich, dann passt das gut .....weil Geld kann man halt nur einmal ausgeben!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Das klingt sehr harmonisch. Meine Frau denkt nicht daran, mich zum angeln zu begleiten. Ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> .... oh Hähnchenleber für 99 Cent...



das ist ne sehr gute Idee, da werde ich flugs auch ein Gebinde von anschaffen. Ich war heute den ganzen Tag unkonzentriert und fahrig, kein wunder, wenn der Stammtisch überquillt vor Ideen, Montagen, Strategien und genereller Chubness.  Diese ganze Fehlbeisserei wurmt mich sehr, und noch schlimmer ists, das ich mich die ganze Woche und das Wochenende nicht am Wasser sehe. Zu Leber fallen mir viele fiese Tricks ein, und ich vermute Eigenschaften bei der Innerei, die meine Würfelchen einfach nicht reproduzieren können. Nun auf zum Kaufmannsladen, es ist schon spät, bis gleich Jungs.


----------



## Jason

Hähnchenleber und Schweineleber waren schon immer ein guter Köder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr harmonisch. Meine Frau denkt nicht daran, mich zum angeln zu begleiten. Ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja das finde ich auch sehr schön muss ich zugeben, wenn wir mal 2 Tage nicht am Wasser waren kommt sie von selbst und sagt, willst du nicht mal frische Köder kaufen? 
Ich hätte Lust 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hähnchenleber und Schweineleber waren schon immer ein guter Köder.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Für Angler!

Lecker!


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hähnchenleber und Schweineleber waren schon immer ein guter Köder.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist auch ein toller Aal köder.


----------



## Waller Michel

Leber geht gut auf Aal ,wobei ich sagen muss Tauwurm im Sommer und Fischfetzen im Herbst sind nur schwer zu toppen .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Was mir gerade einfällt ist, wir hatten heute Abend ein Ostgericht ,jeder ehemalige Ostbürger wird es kennen! Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce und Jagdwurst würfeln drin. 
Diese Jagdwurstwürfel werden ja auch angebraten und würden gut am Haken halten denke ich! 
Hat schon jemand versucht damit zu Angeln ?

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, ist ja wieder mächtig was los hier! Mit Leber angle ich in der kalten Jahreszeit regelmäßig, allerdings auf Quappen und die stehen total auf Hähnchenleber. Ein Döbel war mir damit leider noch nicht vergönnt. 
So und jetzt leg ich mich ins Bett und ziehe mir mal wieder die DVD "Coarse fishing - Below the Surface" rein. Kennt Ihr die DVD? Ist von Niels Vestergard, der auch die ganzen Meerforellenfilme gemacht hat und der als Erfinder der Waterwolf gilt. Auch in dem Friedfischangelfilm gibt es jede Menge spannender Unterwasseraufnahmen. Ein sehenswerter Film!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt ist, wir hatten heute Abend ein Ostgericht ,jeder ehemalige Ostbürger wird es kennen! Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce und Jagdwurst würfeln drin.
> Diese Jagdwurstwürfel werden ja auch angebraten und würden gut am Haken halten denke ich!
> Hat schon jemand versucht damit zu Angeln ?
> 
> LG Michael




Jupp. Schmeckt super.
Gibt es hier auch öfter mal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> "Coarse fishing - Below the Surface" rein. Kennt Ihr die DVD?



Jupp.
Hab(oder hatte?) ich auch.
Seatrout in rivers hab ich noch.

Sehr interessant auch wenn es hier keine Mefos gibt.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Viel Spaß bei der DVD. Aber kein Popcorn im Bett.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Bin gerade am googeln ,ich kenne die DVD nicht, werde ich mir mal raussuchen.

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter Viel Spaß bei der DVD. Aber kein Popcorn im Bett.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Er hat doch frische Leber.


----------



## geomas

...und wie war Euer Angeltag?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ...und wie war Euer Angeltag?



Nur paar Gummimaden und Boilies angeködert heute zuhause. 

Aber wenigstens nicht gefroren dabei.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ...und wie war Euer Angeltag?



Die Rute sieht sehr gut aus  ist das ne Sportex  ?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...und wie war Euer Angeltag?



herzliches Petri, lieber Geo zu...

äh, zu dem.. äh, Objekt? Jedenfalls herzliches Petri!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt ist, wir hatten heute Abend ein Ostgericht ,jeder ehemalige Ostbürger wird es kennen! Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce und Jagdwurst würfeln drin.
> Diese Jagdwurstwürfel werden ja auch angebraten und würden gut am Haken halten denke ich!
> Hat schon jemand versucht damit zu Angeln ?
> 
> LG Michael


Meinst du:Jägerschnitzel mit Feuerwehrsoße


----------



## Waller Michel

Ne ne ,die Tomatensauce mit Wurst drin, gabs sehr oft in der DDR, auch in Kantinen und Schulen usw .
Schmeckt prima aber mir gings um die Würfel der Jagdwurst als Köder. 
Du meinst DDR Jägerschnitzel 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ne ne ,die Tomatensauce mit Wurst drin, gabs sehr oft in der DDR, auch in Kantinen und Schulen usw .
> Schmeckt prima aber mir gings um die Würfel der Jagdwurst als Köder.
> Du meinst DDR Jägerschnitzel
> 
> LG


Ja ,das meinte ich.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Schmeckt super.
> Gibt es hier auch öfter mal.


Naja
Meins ist es nicht


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ne ne ,die Tomatensauce mit Wurst drin, gabs sehr oft in der DDR, auch in Kantinen und Schulen usw .
> Schmeckt prima aber mir gings um die Würfel der Jagdwurst als Köder.
> Du meinst DDR Jägerschnitzel
> I
> 
> LG


In der DDR gab es auch gute Sachen und das nicht zu knapp 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

...kleines Geständnis: das Entchen hab ich nur mit der Kamera gefangen, die Angel bediente ein Steppke von geschätzt knapp über 2 Jahren.

Vielen Dank @Professor Tinca für die Haar-Rig -Serie und den Haken-Tipp! Sehr nützlich.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ohne hier den Thread mit Essen Kapern zu wollen  bei euch in Hamburg gibt es auch prima Essen Labskaus ,Scholle Finkenwerder Art usw.
Da hast du bestimmt auch einige Tricks gelernt mit Fisch umzugehen? 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da hast du bestimmt auch einige Tricks gelernt mit Fisch umzugehen?



Bei der Fischereischeinprüfung ganz sicher.


----------



## geomas

#jagdwurst

Ich erinnere mich an Beiträge in britischen Angelzeitschriften mit der Erwähnung polnischer Wurst, vergleichbar wohl mit Jagdwurst.
Die wurde als Alternativköder für Karpfen (in den entsprechenden Angelteichen) genannt und in recht großen Stücken angeboten.



Nachtrag: 
#jägerschnitzel - unter dieser Bezeichnung kenne ich panierte und gebratene Jagdwurstscheiben. 
Die habe ich nie mit „roter Sauce” gegessen, sondern meist zu Salzkartoffeln. 

Jagdwurst-Würfelchen kenne ich („roh/kalt”) über die Tomatensauce gestreut.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> In der DDR gab es auch gute Sachen und das nicht zu knapp
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja ist so !
Viele Wessis ,deren ich auch einer bin ! Dachten immer die hatten nix zu essen! 
Ist Quatsch!  Die hatten gute Sachen nur auf dem Land halt nicht immer alles zu kaufen, man musste nehmen was es gab, aber das war gut !
Würde mich mal interessieren wie es mit Angelsachen war ?

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie es mit Angelsachen war ?



Bescheiden.
Stippruten zB musste vorbestellt werden und kamen trotzdem meist nicht oder erst Monate später.
Die beste Schnur "Leska exquisit" taugte so leidlich und und bei den Haken waren im Päckchen meist schon einige verrostet. 

Die Blinker und Spinner haben aber auch Hechte gefangen und die Glasfaserruten waren quasi unkaputtbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Blinker sahen zB so aus mit OVP:












Anhang anzeigen 333379


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist dann natürlich nicht so toll gewesen!
Allerdings war die Auswahl bei uns im Vergleich zu heute auch bescheidener und das ganze hatte ein höherers Preisniveaus.

Nachtrag : Das sah bei uns auch nicht viel anders aus !
LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Von wegen es gab nichts zu essen. Mein Eltern sind vor dem Mauerbau abgehauen. Die Großeltern blieben zurück. Und wenn wir sie besucht haben gab es Kaninchenbraten mit Klößen und Rotkraut, die besten Kuchen usw.
War ne schöne Zeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mit Leber angle ich in der kalten Jahreszeit regelmäßig, allerdings auf_* ...andere Fische*_ und die stehen total auf Hähnchenleber.



Ja daran dachte ich auch, anchdem sich seltsamerweise rausgestellt hat, das ich auch jetzt in Nebel und Kälte noch sogar nach Sonnenuntergang handlungsfähig sein kann.
Aber Vorsicht, psst, psst, es gibt einen alten Aberglauben hier im Ükel, das der wahre Name dieses ...speziellen FIsches zur Zeit seiner Saison nicht direkt genannt werden darf. Wir behelfen uns damit ihn mit dem "...anderen Fisch" (etc., wichtig sind die drei ominösen Sprechpausenpunkte) oder auch "Ziegendöbel" oder ähnlichen Umschreibungen zu titulieren. Das Unterfangen dem Fisch zwischen P und R nachzustellen, wird auch gerne als "Blautonnenangelei" verunklart. 

Die Gründe dafür liegen in den uralten Traditionen der Spleenigkeit des Ükels begründet. Vielleicht sind es die Schwierigkeiten hinsichtlich Verbreitung und Aktivitätszeit, die viele Ükel vor ernsthafte Probleme stellt, seiner habhaft zu werden, vielleicht wurde dieser seltsame Brauch geboren, als wir alle Nicht-Friedfische namensmässig kodierten,
vielleicht wollte man grade in der bissarmen dunklen Zeit auch nicht die allessehenden Flussgötter mit der Nase auf riskante vorhaben stossen.. wer kann das jetzt noch sagen?

Aber ja, meine Leberpläne beziehen sich nicht nur auf Johnnies strictu sensu, sondern eben auch auf ...andere Spezies.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinner und Blinker sahen zB so aus mit OVP:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333377
> Anhang anzeigen 333378
> Anhang anzeigen 333379
> Anhang anzeigen 333380


Gib die nur nicht weg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Oh, dann ziehe ich meine Bemerkung natürlich mit dem Ausdruck größten Bedauerns zurück und formuliere neu. Mit Leber angle ich bisweilen auf marmorierte Mittelbarteldöbel!


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Gib die nur nicht weg.



Doch, unbedingt. Habe ich erwähnt, das ich mir für das Frühjahr eine wunderbare leichte Bambussplitcane zugelegt habe, an der ich nur zeitgenössische Köder Fischen möchte? (Allerdings in kleinen Größen). Oh, und falls jemand ne Altex No.1 Mk 5 irgendwo rumfliegen hat, die ihn nervt wäre ich auch sehr interessiert..


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Oh, dann ziehe ich meine Bemerkung natürlich mit dem Ausdruck größten Bedauerns zurück und formuliere neu. Mit Leber angle ich bisweilen auf marmorierte Mittelbarteldöbel!




Diese Species ist langjährigen Foristen auch als Blautonnenfisch bekannt.
Da staunste, ne? Pardon, ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Minimax kann das Rätsel sicher auflösen.


edit. ich war zu spät...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Altex No.1 Mk 5 i



Son Teil?
https://www.thomasturner.com/shop/hardy-altex-no-1-mark-5-stationery-drum-casting-reel/

Sieht nach Schnurfresser aus.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Doch, unbedingt. Habe ich erwähnt, das ich mir für das Frühjahr eine wunderbare leichte Bambussplitcane zugelegt habe, an der ich nur zeitgenössische Köder Fischen möchte? (Allerdings in kleinen Größen). Oh, und falls jemand ne Altex No.1 Mk 5 irgendwo rumfliegen hat, die ihn nervt wäre ich auch sehr interessiert..


Starke Ansprüche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Oh, dann ziehe ich meine Bemerkung natürlich mit dem Ausdruck größten Bedauerns zurück und formuliere neu. Mit Leber angle ich bisweilen auf marmorierte Mittelbarteldöbel!



Die von ihrer Gestalt, ihrem Habitus und ihrer irrwitzigen Biologie faszinierende Kreaturen und ein würdiger Zielfisch sind. Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) hat übrigens mal einen wunderbaren Podcast über die seltsamen Gesellen gemacht, ich suche gleich mal den Link heraus für Dich.


----------



## geomas

Heute kam aus dem fernen Westen ein Päckchen mit einem Glas selbstgemachten Currys an - vielen lieben Dank, @daci7 !
Ich werd es an einem Tag mit etwas mehr Muße kosten und sicherlich genießen.

Noch mal kurz ein Angebot an alle Ükels und stille Mitleser: ich habe noch einfache, aber taugliche schlanke Stipp-Posen mit 0,6g, 1,0g und 1,25g Tragkraft laut Aufdruck zu verschenken. Carbonkiel, je 5 Stück, die meisten mit rotoranger Spitze. 
Sicher keine perfekte Wettkampfpose, aber für die Winterangelei oder das Angeln auf Köfis absolut tauglich.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Son Teil?
> https://www.thomasturner.com/shop/hardy-altex-no-1-mark-5-stationery-drum-casting-reel/
> 
> Sieht nach Schnurfresser aus.



Ja, leider, genau so ein Teil. Das größte Manko ist allerdings ein ganz bestimmter Zahlenwert.. seufz..


----------



## Professor Tinca

1 mark 5 (1,05,-) klingt doch gar nocht so schlecht. 

Das Ding macht nur Ärger mit der innenlaufenden Spule.
Hatten die DDr Rollen auch alle so und laufend war die Schnur unter der Spule und man war beschäftigt damit den Kram wieder zu richten....nix mehr für mich heutzutage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier noch paar DDR Köder für dich:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Blinker-Sol...256819?hash=item1a81e28933:g:~K8AAOSw3SFdTTF6


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, leider, genau so ein Teil. Das größte Manko ist allerdings ein ganz bestimmter Zahlenwert.. seufz..



Aber auch nur weil das Dingens mit Hardy gelabelt wurde. Würde da Rileh Rex drauf stehn, wäre das bestenfalls noch ne Wurzel aus dem Zahlenwert


----------



## geomas

Bei alten Stationärrollen fallen mir diese beiden Filme ein:






und 






Der „Woodland Pool” erinnert mich optisch stark an einen Waldteich hier in der Gegend - dieser ist leider voll mit gibelios.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 1 mark 5 (1,05,-) klingt doch gar nocht so schlecht.
> 
> Das Ding macht nur Ärger mit der innenlaufenden Spule.
> Hatten die DDr Rollen auch alle so und laufend war die Schnur unter der Spule und man war beschäftigt damit den Kram wieder zu richten....nix mehr für mich heutzutage.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Innenliegende Spulen zum heutigen Angeln..ah nee, lass mal gut sein.
Selbst wenn da nen Pfeifenreinigerband am Ende der Spule drum geht, die Schnur schaffts dennoch sich um die Achse zu verwurschteln. Und ständig vor dem Wurf schauen das die Spule möglich weit raus steht, damit der Wurf auch was wird...danke ich verzichte freiwillig.
Musste lange genug mit diesem Mist angeln, ne Forelle war mir damals leider vergönnt.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch paar DDR Köder für dich:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Blinker-Sol...256819?hash=item1a81e28933:g:~K8AAOSw3SFdTTF6


Ob in den Schachteln auch was drin ist? Die Bewertungen von dem Herrn ist nicht so gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil das Dingens mit Hardy gelabelt wurde. Würde da Rileh Rex drauf stehn, wäre das bestenfalls noch ne Wurzel aus dem Zahlenwert



Natürlich, das ist das Problem. Das ist das ganze Problem. Natürlich ists ein ratternder, rasselnder, kaputtgehender Schnurfresser, mit unterirdischer Leistung, aber es ist von Hardy. Und meine kleine Spinnrute, Seriennr. H30313, in mint condition leider auch. Beide Hardy, beide mit dem Stempel des Königshauses- aus historischen Gründen habe ich keine Wahl. Ich sollte mir keine Gedanken darüber machen, wie ich mit Hähnchenlber fische, sondern eher, an wen ich eine Niere kurzfristig verticken kann...


----------



## Waller Michel

Bin mal gespannt ob die weg gehen?

LG


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, leider, genau so ein Teil. Das größte Manko ist allerdings ein ganz bestimmter Zahlenwert.. seufz..


Aber Geschmack hast Du.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber Geschmack hast Du.
> 
> Gruß Jason



vielen lieben Dank für das schöne Kompliment- aber das ist halt auch der Grund, warum ich sonst nichts habe!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob die weg gehen?
> 
> LG



Sieht man x-fach in den Portalen, zu dem Preis sinds mehr oder weniger Ladenhüter.
Die Leute die sowas sammeln schauen in erster Linie auf den Zustand. Nicht nur von der Rolle, sondern vielfach von der Box. Ist die Box tiptop erhalten, bekommste für die Box mitunter mehr wie für den Inhalt.
Die Rollen gibt es noch zur Genüge, die Boxen weniger.

In erster Linie zieht eh der Name Hardy, egel ob das ne Rolle oder nen Priest ist. Die Leute geiern nach diesem Namen, vorallem in UK.
Und dabei haben gerade die Briten vielmehr an prestigelastigem Tackle zu bieten wie poplige Hardys.
Das geht viel tiefer runter....auch ins Portemonaie.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich, das ist das Problem. Das ist das ganze Problem. Natürlich ists ein ratternder, rasselnder, kaputtgehender Schnurfresser, mit unterirdischer Leistung, aber es ist von Hardy. Und meine kleine Spinnrute, Seriennr. H30313, in mint condition leider auch. Beide Hardy, beide mit dem Stempel des Königshauses- aus historischen Gründen habe ich keine Wahl. Ich sollte mir keine Gedanken darüber machen, wie ich mit Hähnchenlber fische, sondern eher, an wen ich eine Niere kurzfristig verticken kann...



Die Frage ist, aus welchem Jahr diese Spinnrute wohl sein mag.
Spinnrute klingt für mich jetzt nicht zwingend nach nem Baujahr vor 1950...ne Altex 1 Mark V wäre jedenfalls von 1949 frühestens


----------



## Hecht100+

Die H30313 wurde 1960 gebaut, alles zwischen H 27634 und H 35183 wurde in diesem Jahr hergestellt.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen einfachen Auftrag:
> "Männe, fahr heimwärts noch zu Penny und hole Milch und Bockwürstchen"
> 
> Besagter Männe entert den Penny.... oh Hähnchenleber für 99 Cent... tulip brauch ich... das Sandwichbrot ist zwar nicht Sammies aber was solls... hey, Lebensmittelfarbe...
> 
> Bezahlt, ins Auto gebracht, aufs Handy geguckt, ausgestiegen und nochmal rein in den Laden, Milch und Würstchen kaufen.
> 
> Da sage noch einer ich wäre nicht fokussiert ^^


Wobei sich dein Einkauf, abgesehen von der Farbe, deutlich schmackhafter anhört, als Würschtel mit Milch.


----------



## Tobias85

Hähnchenleber: Hab ich auch letzte Woche schon eingelagert, nächste Woche sollte genug Zeit sein, sie auch ans Wasser zu führen  Dass neben Döbeln auch Blautonnendöbel da auch drauf abfahren war mir gar nicht bekannt. Kommt mir aber ganz gelegen, weil ich ne Stelle hab, die ich im Winter auf beide Arten beangeln wollte. 

Ne spezielle Frage an unsere Feederexperten (@feederbrassen, @Professor Tinca) hab ich: Auf große Winterbrassen im Stillwasser, empfiehlt sich da eher ein helles oder ein dunkles Futter oder furz-piep-egal? Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach beides gelesen und bin genauso schlau wie vorher...


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Brassen mögen Knofi und Anis wenns kälter wird...hin und wieder auch mal Zimt.


----------



## Tobias85

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Brassen mögen Knofi und Anis wenns kälter wird...hin und wieder auch mal Zimt.



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, aus welchem Jahr diese Spinnrute wohl sein mag.
> Spinnrute klingt für mich jetzt nicht zwingend nach nem Baujahr vor 1950...ne Altex 1 Mark V wäre jedenfalls von 1949 frühestens



1960 grefertigt. Es gibt halt Listen, da kann man seine Rute nachverfolgen. Das habe ich getan und habe das genaue Baujahr finden können, ist halt nicht Balzer oder Germina. Danke an
Hechti für die Bestätigung.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die H30313 wurde 1960 gebaut, alles zwischen H 27634 und H 35183 wurde in diesem Jahr hergestellt.



Ganz genau, danke für den Hinweis, wer seine Hardies datieren möchte: http://splitcane.czweb.org/downloads/hardy_rod_dates.pdf


----------



## Waller Michel

Cool ehrlich! 
Ich sammel ja keine Ruten ,die einzigste die Ich gerne nochmal hätte wäre meine erste Rute als Kind ,die hab ich ungefähr so 1973/74 bekommen. 
War ein Set eingepackt wie früher ein Federballset .
War ne kleine Rute mit Korkgriff aus Bambus bestimmt ? Mit ner kleinen schwarzen Spinnrolle. War ne Pose, ein Blinker ,ein Fischschupper und noch paar Kleinigkeiten dabei. 
Die würde ich mir an die Wand hängen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Meiner allerersten Angelrute und Rolle trauere ich auch nach. Aber die beiden wurden schlicht "zerbraucht" und haben die Zeiten nicht überstanden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Musste lange genug mit diesem Mist angeln, ne Forelle war mir damals leider vergönnt.


Das ist der Ükelspirit!

#küche der DDR
Durch meine Mom bin ich mit Dresdner Christstollen, Quarkeulchen und -spitzen groß geworden (und ziemlich mächtig, so von Bauch her), das sind aber eher Traditionelle Rezepte (und gewöhnlicher Christstollen löst bei mir Gefühle wie Matze Kochs Jesuskram aus), aber die schöne Stadt Kassel, Nabel Europas, hat tatsächlich ein Restaurant, dass sich auf Ostdeutsche Küche spezialisiert hat - Kombinatsgaststätte zur Marbachshöhe (leider ad hoc keine Webseite gefunden), bisher habe ich leider noch nicht da gegessen aber befreundete Bürger der ehem. DDR loben deren Würzfleisch in höchsten Tönen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Bei alten Stationärrollen fallen mir diese beiden Filme ein:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der „Woodland Pool” erinnert mich optisch stark an einen Waldteich hier in der Gegend - dieser ist leider voll mit gibelios.



Sweetcorn Kid  
Die Filme hab ich schon immer gern geschaut, danke fürs teilen @geomas 
Durch meine wenige Zeit kam ich leider nimmer zum schauen. Zeitweise hatte er sogar einen sehr aktiven Blog.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Erinnerungen an die Ruten und Rollen der Kindheit, Erlesene Rollenträume ... Jungs, man merkt, wir segeln auf Weihnachten zu. Meine Frau fragt auch schon nach dem Gerlingerkatalog.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist der Ükelspirit!
> 
> #küche der DDR
> Durch meine Mom bin ich mit Dresdner Christstollen, Quarkeulchen und -spitzen groß geworden (und ziemlich mächtig, so von Bauch her), das sind aber eher Traditionelle Rezepte (und gewöhnlicher Christstollen löst bei mir Gefühle wie Matze Kochs Jesuskram aus), aber die schöne Stadt Kassel, Nabel Europas, hat tatsächlich ein Restaurant, dass sich auf Ostdeutsche Küche spezialisiert hat - Kombinatsgaststätte zur Marbachshöhe (leider ad hoc keine Webseite gefunden), bisher habe ich leider noch nicht da gegessen aber befreundete Bürger der ehem. DDR loben deren Würzfleisch in höchsten Tönen



Hallo @Kochtopf
Es gibt aber noch mehr Lokale wo die alte gute DDR Küche gekocht wird !
Dort wo ich lange Zeit gewohnt hatte in der Prignitz in Karstädt ticken die Uhren noch etwas anders !
Da ist auch beim Bäcker LPG Kuchen ,Schneewittchen Kuchen usw absolut in der Auslage auch die Lokale bieten noch die alte Küche mit an .
Sehr zu empfehlen auch die Suppenküche in Wittenberge ( Prignitz ) dort gibt es alles von Jägerschnitzel bis Sonstwas ! Als Kaffee bekommt man auf Wunsch einen Türken überall und andere Dinge !
Der Schützenverein ehemalige GST ,macht immer wieder Feste wo die alte Zeit gelebt und gegessen wird. 


LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Es gibt aber noch mehr Lokale wo die alte gute DDR Küche gekocht wird !



Unzählige. Im Prinzip die meisten Gaststätten im extraurbanen Raum. Soljanka und Schnitzel "au four" hängen wie ein Damoklesschwert über den meisten Speisekarten zwischen Wiek und Oberwiesental, nicht als (n)ostalgisches Konzept sondern aus Prinzip und wohl auch dem Geschmack der Gäste.  Nun ja, nach einem langen Angeltag meistens durchaus essbar, manchmal im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten sogar lecker.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jip genau Soljanka  
Mein damaliges Hausgewässer ,der Rudowersee ,dort hatte ich einige Angelkameraden die sind mit einem NVA Essenstender ( Behälter ) in der kühleren Jahreszeit ans Wasser gekommen, gefüllt mit Soljanka  , das war immer lecker. 
Abropos Rudowersee ( Lenzen Elbe )
Ein sehr schönes DAV Gewässer mit vielen großen Karpfen und Döbeln drin .
Auch Zander und Barsche !
Ist immer eine Fahrt wert ! Gastkarten bekommt man direkt vor Ort an der Rezeption des Campingplatzes .
Da sitz man mitten in der Natur in einer sehr menschenleeren Gegend .

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Im goldenen Westen kenne ich keine weitere "DDR-Spezialitäten-Gaststätte", dass es davon noch einige im östlichen Teil der Republik gibt war mir fast klar


----------



## Tikey0815

Gerade fast halb 11 und ich hab wegen euch Hunger  Verflucht seid ihr


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo @Kochtopf
> Sehr zu empfehlen auch die Suppenküche in Wittenberge ( Prignitz ) dort gibt es alles von Jägerschnitzel bis Sonstwas !


... wo ist nochmal gleich der Unterschied zwischen Jägerschnitzel, Soljanka und "Sonstwas"? ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> ... wo ist nochmal gleich der Unterschied zwischen Jägerschnitzel, Soljanka und "Sonstwas"? ...





Der Preis!


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> ... wo ist nochmal gleich der Unterschied zwischen Jägerschnitzel, Soljanka und "Sonstwas"? ...



Aaaalsoo DDR Jägerschnitzel ist " Große Scheiben Jagdwurst mit Mehl bestäubt und gebacken! Drüber eine Tomatensauce " 
Soljanka ist eine Suppe mit Wurststreifen Paprika Lechow und Gemüse.

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab gerade in einem alten Angelbuch ne Anleitung zur Madenproduktion gefunden und will euch das nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich finde das gar nicht schlecht mit den Maden !
Allerdings wohne ich in einer Mietwohnung und hab die Möglichkeit nicht dafür, trotzdem über das Jahr gesehen wäre es schon rentabel! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade in einem alten Angelbuch ne Anleitung zur Madenproduktion gefunden und will euch das nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333388


Mir fehlen die Mengenangaben- wieviel Fleischabfälle ergeben einen Liter Maden?
Im Sommer kann man sich wunderbar mit einem Aquarienkescher, drei Eimern (Spüliwasser, klares Wasser, Sägespäne) und der Biotonne behelfen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ausprobieren und rantasten an die Massenproduktion denke ich mal.
Früher war anfüttern damit vmtl. nicht so verbreitet und es reichte wenn man ne Handvoll zum Angeln hatte.


----------



## Andal

Bei DDR-Spezialitäten muss ich zwanghaft an die kulinarischen Erzeugnisse meines ehemaligen Schwiegervaters (Leipzig) denken. Vermutlich hat man mit denen früher in Stasi-Knästen die Insassen gefoltert. "Sauere Kutteln", viel zu viel Zucker in der Einbrenne und "Pilaw", vom uralten Hammel sind mir in grausamer Erinnerung. Die "Soljanka" ging ja noch, aber die panierte Wurst, aka "Jägerschnitzel", war to go - zum davonlaufen. Ein Born für Delikatessen war es jedenfalls für meinen Gaumen nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

An den Gerichten kann es nicht liegen. Dafür haben diese zuviele Fans.

Aber kochen muss man schon können.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich finde das gar nicht schlecht mit den Maden !
> Allerdings wohne ich in einer Mietwohnung und hab die Möglichkeit nicht dafür, trotzdem über das Jahr gesehen wäre es schon rentabel!
> 
> LG Michael


Bei mir läuft grade das Kopfkino ... wenn sich langsam die Hausgemeinschaft zu einem mordlüsternen Mob zusammenrottet. Ich wohne innerorts im 2ten Stock. Da gäbe es sicher solche Ausschreitungen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich sag mal so  in der Gegend wo ich wohne, würde sich keiner aufregen, aber morgens wären die Maden gklaut und am MLK würden unzählige Schwarzangler ihr Abendbrot fischen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An den Gerichten kann es nicht liegen. Dafür haben diese zuviele Fans.
> 
> Aber kochen muss man schon können.


Das ist auf jeden Fall wahr. Am Fuchsbruch bei Brandenburg an der Havel habe ich bald eine Woche nur Sulz mit Bratkartoffeln gefuttert. Nicht weil es nix anderes gab, sondern weil es so gut war.

Aber...

Man kennt auch den Spruch: "Esst mehr Kot - Milliarden von Fliegen können nicht irren!"


----------



## Minimax

Hhhmmmmm.... Madenzucht und DDR Cuisine, herrliche Steilvorlage, da muss sich doch ein passendes insultierendes Bonmot kreieren lassen..
Denk nach, Minimax, denk nach...

...oder vielleicht mal besser nicht


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aaaalsoo DDR Jägerschnitzel ist " Große Scheiben Jagdwurst mit Mehl bestäubt und gebacken! Drüber eine Tomatensauce "
> Soljanka ist eine Suppe mit Wurststreifen Paprika Lechow und Gemüse.
> 
> LG Michael



Das Zeug heißt Letscho, kommt sowohl in Soljanka wie auch in die Sauce für Jägerschnitzel. Letztere heißen auch nicht umsonst so, wer die nur mehliert und dann in die Pfanne donnert, macht sie eben nicht so wie früher.
Klassische Beilage dazu waren Nudeln, vorzugsweise Makkaroni oder Spirellis.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hhhmmmmm.... Madenzucht und DDR Cuisine, herrliche Steilvorlage, da muss sich doch ein passendes insultierendes Bonmot kreieren lassen..
> Denk nach, Minimax, denk nach...
> 
> ...oder vielleicht mal besser nicht


Ausdrücke, wie Fettbemme, oder Tote Oma sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt geeignet, den Speichelfluss anzuregen. Wobei Letztere gar nicht so schlecht sein muss.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Zeug heißt Letscho, kommt sowohl in Soljanka wie auch in die Sauce für Jägerschnitzel. Letztere heißen auch nicht umsonst so, wer die nur mehliert und dann in die Pfanne donnert, macht sie eben nicht so wie früher.
> Klassische Beilage dazu waren Nudeln, vorzugsweise Makkaroni oder Spirellis.


Mit Letscho verbinde ich eindeutig den absolut genialen Paprikaeintopf des Herrn Fatschekas vom Strandrestaurant in Weiden am Neusiedlersee. Als Beilage zum gebratenen Schweinekotelett... kuk-Küche by Design!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade in einem alten Angelbuch ne Anleitung zur Madenproduktion gefunden und will euch das nicht vorenthalten.



Danke dafür- mir gefällt die nicht ganz so bierernste Schreibe und der latent gymnophobe Unterton. Das wäre was für mein Angelbuchregal. Kannst Du Titel und Autor nennen- Zeiske (Der sehr gute Sachen geschrieben hat) ist es wohl nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke dafür- mir gefällt die nicht ganz so bierernste Schreibe und der latent gymnophobe Unterton. Das wäre was für mein Angelbuchregal. Kannst Du Titel und Autor nennen- Zeiske (Der sehr gute Sachen geschrieben hat) ist es wohl nicht?



Nein. Es ist der beste - der Altmeister himself und Lehrmeister von W.Z. - Max Piper.....


----------



## Minimax

Ah, super, vielen Dank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der schreibt immer so amüsant.
Dann brauchst du die hier auch noch....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca 
Wenn ich mcih nicht irre wirst du auch das erste PVA finden oder war das ein anderes.....müsst ich heute Abend direkt mal schauen wo das nochmal genau stand.
Du hast einer der älteren Auflagen richtig?


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Wenn ich mcih nicht irre wirst du auch das erste PVA finden oder war das ein anderes.....müsst ich heute Abend direkt mal schauen wo das nochmal genau stand.
> Du hast einer der älteren Auflagen richtig?




2. Auflage 1954 von
"Der vielseitige Angler"

Als Kind kannte ich das Buch mal fast auswendig aber inzwischen weiß ich nicht mehr so genau was alles drin steht.
Ich muss es mal wieder komplett lesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Minimax

Hier noch das Inhaltsverzeichnis vom vielseitigen Angler.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier im Buch Spinnangeln sieht man den Altmeister auch.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Minimax
> 
> Hier noch das Inhaltsverzeichnis vom vielseitigen Angler.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333391
> Anhang anzeigen 333392


Richtig interessant wird es auf Seite 27. "Wie zerteilt man eine Rute"! - Da gibt es sicher massig Möglichkeiten. Angefangen mit den Kofferraumdeckeln...


----------



## Tricast

Endlich mal ein Angler in passender Hose. Ich bin stark dafür nur noch in Knickerbocker angeln zu gehen, jedenfalls als Ükel.

Gruß Heinz

Solch eine Knickerbocker hatte ich auch mal zum Skifahren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das Buch scheint ja ein echter Schatz zu sein!
Mein erstes Angelbuch war " Das große Angelbuch von Alexander Spoerl " kannte 
ich als Kind auch auswendig!  

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mein erstes Angelbuch war "Im Netz der Fische" von Georg Aldinger, zusammengetragen in den späten 50ern. Kein technisches Angelbuch, sondern eine Sammlung von Erzählungen und Kurzgeschichten. Das setzte dann so richtig die Energien frei!


----------



## Waller Michel

Bestimmt sehr schön gewesen diese Geschichten!  Das wäre auch was für mich gewesen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mein erstes Angelbuch war " Das große Angelbuch von Alexander Spoerl "



Das scheint ja ein vielseitig interessierter Mensch gewesen zu sein, von Spoerl fliegt hier irgendwo noch "Auf Du und Du mit der Kamera" herum..


----------



## Waller Michel

Ehrlich ! Krass !
Spoerl war auf jeden Fall Angelbuch Autor ...
Ganz lustig erinnere ich mich noch daran, Wie er die Wasserkugel damals noch Buldo erklärt hat 

LG


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mein erstes Angelbuch war der DAM-Katalog von 1975! Hab ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Das scheint ja ein vielseitig interessierter Mensch gewesen zu sein, von Spoerl fliegt hier irgendwo noch "Auf Du und Du mit der Kamera" herum..


Wie der gute Dick Walker ... der hatte auch von allem Ahnung!


----------



## Andal

Das nach wie vor prägendste Buch ist "Specimen Hunting" von Jens Bursell.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Das nach wie vor prägendste Buch ist "Specimen Hunting" von Jens Bursell.


Uneingeschränkter und anhaltender Applaus!!!! 
Das Buch habe ich inzwischen dreimal gelesen und nehme es trotz seiner Karpfenlastigkeit immer wieder zur Hand.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein erstes Angelbuch war 300 profiangeltips (oder so) von Henning Stühring - prinzipiell wurden dort die Short Tipps seiner Zeitschrift wiederverwendet. Bis heute angewandt werden davon genau 0 Tipps. Ansonsten ein paar Matze Koch Bücher (vor seinem Balzerengagement und der Entdexkung seiner eher angelfremden Interessen mochte ich ihn ganz gerne) die mir nicht geholfen haben folgten und ansonsten wurden mir von Freunden und Verwandtschaft immer wieder Angelbücher für absolute Neueinsteiger geschenkt, was im Laufe der Zeit durchaus an nutzen verloren hat.
Dann kam ich hierher, in den Ükel, und unser Ükelbibliothekar @Minimax (Ugh, btw!) hat mir so fabelwerke wie das coarse angling Manual (sollte bei jedem Ükel auf dem Nachttisch liegen) und Venables angeln als edle Kunst (sollte jeder Angler einmal im Jahr lesen) empfohlen.


----------



## rutilus69

Meine ersten Bücher waren die von Wolfgang Zeiske: "Richtig Angeln", "Das kleine Angelbuch für Kinder" und die "Fisch- und Gewässerkunde".
Muss ich doch gleich mal schauen, ob ich die noch irgendwo finde :-D


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Meine ersten Bücher waren die von Wolfgang Zeiske: "Richtig Angeln", "Das kleine Angelbuch für Kinder" und die "Fisch- und Gewässerkunde".
> Muss ich doch gleich mal schauen, ob ich die noch irgendwo finde :-D



Die hab ich auch alle.


----------



## Tricast

Mein erstes Angelbuch war der Sammelordner Angelpraxis, dann kam alles mögliche dazu wie Vincent Kluwe York, SHG Dortmund-fishing english-englisch fischen und so weiter. Habe alles gekauft was ich finden konnte in deutscher Sprache. Aber der Sammelordner ist und bleibt das deutschsprachige Angelwerk für mich auch weil es im Grunde ein englisches Sammelwerk ist.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Mein erstes Angelbuch war der Sammelordner Angelpraxis, dann kam alles mögliche dazu wie Vincent Kluwe York, SHG Dortmund-fishing english-englisch fischen und so weiter. Habe alles gekauft was ich finden konnte in deutscher Sprache. Aber der Sammelordner ist und bleibt das deutschsprachige Angelwerk für mich auch weil es im Grunde ein englisches Sammelwerk ist.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Volle Zustimmung, die Angelpraxisordner sind ein großartiges Werk! Müsste man mal neu auflegen (wobei iirc hat @Minimax zumindest ein Buch in dem Artikel aus den Ordnern abgedruckt wurden?)


----------



## daci7

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mittlerweile Literatur zum Thema angeln rein gar nichts mehr abgewinnen kann.
Als Kind hab ich reichlich Bücher rund um das Thema gelesen, allerdings auch eher Erlebnisberichte usw. Und mittlerweile haben sich für mich zwei Ansätze verfestigt - learning by doing und das Netz. Es gibt nichts worüber nicht schon mal jemand geschriebe hat und man kann direkt mit Leuten aus der Praxis reden.
Kommt wahrscheinlich noch aus der Wissenschaft- alte Schinken hab ich da nie gebraucht. Sobald ein Buch gedruckt ist, ist es auch schon outdated und die wirklich wichtigen Infos kriegt man eh nur von den Leuten in der Praxis.
Da geb ich mein Geld lieber für sie 32te spinnrute aus


----------



## Hecht100+

In irgendeiner Fischillustrierten war früher in der Mitte immer das Fisch-Lexikon, das wurde sorgsam in Klarsichtfolie gepackt und in einen schönen schwarzen Ordner gepackt. Bis zum Umzug, danach war er weg. Aber da mir danach auch alle alten Kataloge fehlten, C'est la vie.


----------



## phirania

Ha





rutilus69 schrieb:


> Meine ersten Bücher waren die von Wolfgang Zeiske: "Richtig Angeln", "Das kleine Angelbuch für Kinder" und die "Fisch- und Gewässerkunde".
> Muss ich doch gleich mal schauen, ob ich die noch irgendwo finde :-D


HaB ich bei mir auch noch 
Rumfliegen
...


----------



## Tricast

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mittlerweile Literatur zum Thema angeln rein gar nichts mehr abgewinnen kann.
> Als Kind hab ich reichlich Bücher rund um das Thema gelesen, allerdings auch eher Erlebnisberichte usw. Und mittlerweile haben sich für mich zwei Ansätze verfestigt - learning by doing und das Netz. Es gibt nichts worüber nicht schon mal jemand geschriebe hat und man kann direkt mit Leuten aus der Praxis reden.
> Kommt wahrscheinlich noch aus der Wissenschaft- alte Schinken hab ich da nie gebraucht. Sobald ein Buch gedruckt ist, ist es auch schon outdated und die wirklich wichtigen Infos kriegt man eh nur von den Leuten in der Praxis.
> Da geb ich mein Geld lieber für sie 32te spinnrute aus



Was willst Du denn als ÜKEL mit einer Spinnrute?? Oder ist das so eine Allzweckwaffe zum Posenfischen, Feedern oder Lechern?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn als ÜKEL mit einer Spinnrute?? Oder ist das so eine Allzweckwaffe zum Posenfischen, Feedern oder Lechern?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ach Heinz, der daci spinnt doch


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Ha
> HaB ich bei mir auch noch
> Rumfliegen
> ...


Biste wieder zu Hause? Gute Besserung noch!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch gute Besserung nochmals, hoffe es geht dir gut @phirania !

Was ich als Kind hatte war ein Jahresabo der Blinkerzeitung ( Geschenk meiner Eltern )
Das kam dann immer in einen Sammelordner mit Jahresaufschrifft .
Subjektiv empfunden war die Blinker damals aber viel viel Besser. Heute ist das nur noch eine Ansammlung von Werbung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich liebe einfach die Bücher, die sich den Imperativ sparen und dafür lieber den Geist des Lesers auf Reisen schicken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Ausdrücke, wie Fettbemme, oder Tote Oma sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt geeignet, den Speichelfluss anzuregen. Wobei Letztere gar nicht so schlecht sein muss.



Bei den Sachsen funktionierts ja anscheinend. 

Da nehmen sich die Bayern aber auch nicht viel.
Mit saurem Lüngerl, Obazda (hätte man auch Blombenzieher oder Fensterkitt in Hochdeutsch nennen können) oder Münchener Zwiebelfleisch kann man auch keine Tourischaren anlocken.

Irgendwie hat ja jede Region so seine "specials", was den Sachsen die Tote Oma ist bei uns halt lose Wurst, die Nordhessen haben ihr Weckewerk, die Hamburger ihren Labskaus, die Niederrheiner ihr Himmel und Erd mit Stielmus und die richtigen Preußen bleiben halt bei Karlsbader Schnitten.
Kann man sicher alles mal probieren, manches reicht dann aber auch das eine Mal.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich kann euch auch mal sagen warum es so angenehm ist hier zu schreiben! 
Ihr seid alle belesen, egal ob Buch, Internet oder welchem Medium auch immer !

Es ist ein absolut gehobenes Niveau


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei den Sachsen funktionierts ja anscheinend.
> 
> Da nehmen sich die Bayern aber auch nicht viel.
> Mit saurem Lüngerl, Obazda (hätte man auch Blombenzieher oder Fensterkitt in Hochdeutsch nennen können) oder Münchener Zwiebelfleisch kann man auch keine Tourischaren anlocken.
> 
> Irgendwie hat ja jede Region so seine "specials", was den Sachsen die Tote Oma ist bei uns halt lose Wurst, die Nordhessen haben ihr Weckewerk, die Hamburger ihren Labskaus, die Niederrheiner ihr Himmel und Erd mit Stielmus und die richtigen Preußen bleiben halt bei Karlsbader Schnitten.
> Kann man sicher alles mal probieren, manches reicht dann aber auch das eine Mal.


Es wäre auch grauenvoll, gäbe es nur Nr. 27, mit alles und schaaf.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Es wäre auch grauenvoll, gäbe es nur Nr. 27, mit alles und schaaf.



Wie wahr !wie wahr


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein lieber @Bimmelrudi, in dieser Aufzählung hat das Weckewerk nichts verloren (auch wenn es das, sehr empfehlenswerte, Kochbuch "Das kulinarische Nekronomicon" in der Rubrik "sieht aus wie schon gegessen" führt) mit seiner schieren Lieblichkeit aus totem Schwein, Brötchen und Majoran! Ich bin empört und entsetzt und verlange Satisfaktion in Form einer Avonpose mit Knickihalterung (über genaue Konditionen gerne per PN  )


----------



## Andal

Ahle Woscht klingt jetzt nicht so prickelnd - ist aber teilweise sehr gut. Viel schlimmer kommen die neusprachlich so genannten "Eitrigen" weg. Simple Käskrainer...


----------



## rustaweli

Weiß jemand von Euch ob es zu den Pickerruten von Daiwa, welche Serie auch immer, auch zusätzlich Spitzen zu kaufen gibt? Finde irgendwie nichts und kann auch nirgends erkennen mit welchen Stärken die Ruten geliefert werden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ahle Woscht schmeckt aber richtig gut! 
Nur kennt das nicht jeder! 
@Andal ,bist du "auch " Hesse ?

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Anbei, tolle Literatureindrücke haut Ihr hier raus


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch ob es zu den Pickerruten von Daiwa, welche Serie auch immer, auch zusätzlich Spitzen zu kaufen gibt? Finde irgendwie nichts und kann auch nirgends erkennen mit welchen Stärken die Ruten geliefert werden.



Also ich habe ne Windcast Picker ,dafür gibt es jedenfalls keine Quiver mit anderen Lbs ,höchstens dann als Ersatzteil!

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich kann euch auch mal sagen warum es so angenehm ist hier zu schreiben!
> Ihr seid alle belesen, egal ob Buch, Internet oder welchem Medium auch immer !
> 
> Es ist ein absolut gehobenes Niveau



Schade, dass man das bei mir nicht bemerkt..


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ahle Woscht schmeckt aber richtig gut!
> Nur kennt das nicht jeder!
> @Andal ,bist du "auch " Hesse ?
> 
> LG Michael


Nein. Oberbayer durch und durch. Aber seit 12 Jahren recht zufrieden im rheinischen "Exil" - da wo Rlp beinahe aufhört und sich Eifel, Rheinland, Hessen und was weiß ich noch alles treffen und mischen.

Bei uns daheim heißt die Ahle Woscht schlicht Negabeitl.


----------



## Waller Michel

Klingt fast nach dem deutschen Eck 
Oberbayern is was tolles, aber dann hast du einen schönen Ersatz gefunden, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal an der Loreley, da fahr ich immer wieder mal gerne hin! 
Würde mich sehr freuen! 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Besserung nochmals, hoffe es geht dir gut @phirania !
> 
> Was ich als Kind hatte war ein Jahresabo der Blinkerzeitung ( Geschenk meiner Eltern )
> Das kam dann immer in einen Sammelordner mit Jahresaufschrifft .
> Subjektiv empfunden war die Blinker damals aber viel viel Besser. Heute ist das nur noch eine Ansammlung von Werbung!
> 
> LG Michael



Oh ja - der Blinker war toll... .
Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an einen tollen Bericht über die Seemole von Zeebrugge - was man da wie alles fangen könnte.. .
Als ich meinen Vater am nächsten WE dazu überredet hatte mit mir mal eben da vorbei zu schauen, stellte sich raus, dass diese Mole seit der Errichtung noch nie betretbar war.. .


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein lieber @Bimmelrudi, in dieser Aufzählung hat das Weckewerk nichts verloren (auch wenn es das, sehr empfehlenswerte, Kochbuch "Das kulinarische Nekronomicon" in der Rubrik "sieht aus wie schon gegessen" führt) mit seiner schieren Lieblichkeit aus totem Schwein, Brötchen und Majoran! Ich bin empört und entsetzt und verlange Satisfaktion in Form einer Avonpose mit Knickihalterung (über genaue Konditionen gerne per PN  )



Doch, genau da gehört es hin, als regionale Spezialität.
Hab knapp 6 Jahre in Kassel gearbeitet und gewohnt, glaub ma...ich kenn dat Zeux gut genug.
Das war jetzt auch nicht abwertend gemeint, ich persönlich hab eh ne innere Liebe zur guten rustikalen Hausmannskost.

Weckewerk, lose Wurst, Panhas....da sind viele Gemeinsamkeiten vorhanden, auch wenns zum Schluss anders ausschaut.
zu loser Wurst sagt man bei uns auch nicht ganz von ungefähr "Verkehrsunfall"  ... wenns der richtige Fleischer macht, isses dennoch nen tolles Produkt.


Avonpose und Knicki passt nicht, geb mal nem Engländer zur Teetime nen Saft


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh ja - der Blinker war toll... .
> Ich erinerre mich noch sehr gut über einen tollen Bericht über die Seemole von Zeebrugge - was man da wie alles fangen könnte.. .
> Als ich meinen Vater am nächsten WE dazu überredet hatte mit mir mal eben da vorbei zu schauen, stellte sich raus, dass diese Mole seit der Errichtung noch nie betretbar war.. .



Das ist ja ein Hammer  
Gerade von egal wo in Deutschland is das nicht gerade um die Ecke!  Frechheit 

So spielt das Anglerleben ! LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mit Angelverbotszonen und Tipps dazu hat es der Blinker nicht so genau. Hauptsache das Werbehefterl wird irgendwie voll.


----------



## Waller Michel

Genau der Grund warum ich seit bestimmt 3 oder 4 Jahren die Blinker nicht mehr kaufe , Werbung bekomme ich im Netz gratis! 
Das nennt sich im Netz auch Spam 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ich habe ne Windcast Picker ,dafür gibt es jedenfalls keine Quiver mit anderen Lbs ,höchstens dann als Ersatzteil!
> 
> LG Michael



Das habe ich befürchtet. Welche Stärken haben die 2 Spitzen?
Ist auch echt schwer in Richtung Picker was zu finden. Die Daiwa Picker lagen da gut, vor allem vom WG und den Kohlspitzen her. Auch der Preis paßt für Pickerneulinge. Schade. Gäbe da ja noch eine Shimano, aber leider mit Glasspitzen und einem WG von -40 Gramm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das nennt sich im Netz auch Spam
> 
> LG Michael



Wusste ich doch, das Tulip beim Senken irgendwas positives bringt wäre auch was Neues.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das habe ich befürchtet. *Welche Stärken haben die 2 Spitzen?*.



Das ist die richtige Frage.
Es gibt Ersatzspitzen in fast allen Stärken zu kaufen.
Die Firma ist da erstmal egal.


----------



## Waller Michel

So meinte ich das auch! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist die richtige Frage.
> Es gibt Ersatzspitzen in fast allen Stärken zu kaufen.
> Die Firma ist da erstmal egal.



Passen andere Hersteller bei den Daiwa Ruten, oder gar alle? Sind Dir welche bekannt?


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So meinte ich das auch!
> 
> LG Michael



Und welche Stärken haben die nun?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Passen andere Hersteller bei den Daiwa Ruten, oder gar alle? Sind Dir welche bekannt?





rustaweli schrieb:


> Und welche Stärken haben die nun?




Genau.
Erstmal essen und dann nach passenden Ersatzspitzen gucken bei allen Firmen oder ebay.
Da findet sich bestimmt was passendes.


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Hammer
> Gerade von egal wo in Deutschland is das nicht gerade um die Ecke!  Frechheit
> 
> So spielt das Anglerleben ! LG Michael



Jau - für nen 10 Jährigen schon ne Ecke weg..
Aber Papa war Sportfahrer und ist gerne mal mit mir schauen gefahren.
Viel schlimmer war das tagelange Vorbereiten des Geräts, diese riesige Vorfreude auf Fische die ich sonst nur viel weiter entfernt fangen konnte.
Ich sah mich schon jedes WE auf der Mole stehen...


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Es ist ein absolut gehobenes Niveau



Watt soll dat denn heissen? Ick werd Dir gleich mal was Niwo!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Einfach mal deine vorhandenen Spitzen ausmessen, notfalls auch den Einschubdurchmesser.

Dann kannst gezielter nach Spitzen suchen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Watt soll dat denn heissen? Ick werd Dir gleich mal was Niwo!



  

Das ist wirklich absolut im positiven gemeint! 
Das Forum allgemein hebt sich schon von anderen Foren nach oben ab ,der Ükel nochmal vom Forum! 

Bin sehr gerne hier! LG


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Passen andere Hersteller bei den Daiwa Ruten, oder gar alle? Sind Dir welche bekannt?



Das kann ich gar nicht zu 100% beantworten! 
Generell ist da nichts genormt, kann aber durchaus sein, das gerade bei den einzelnen Herstellern in den einzelnen Serien das ein oder andere untereinander passig ist. 
Um mal mit der Sprache eines Metallers zu sprechen ist es genau genommen eine Gleit bzw Übergangspassung .
Im Metallbereich wäre das durch das ISO Passtoleranz System genormt .
Das ist meines Wissens nach bei der Fertigung von Angelruten nicht der Fall  ( vermute ich jedenfalls stark ) jeder einzelne Hersteller wird da seine eigenen Passtoleranzen an die Fertigung vorgeben .
Dadurch kann es dann vorkommen das Spitzen vom Grundmaß zwar passen würden theoretisch, allerdings dann bedingt durch die unterschiedlichen Fertigungstolleranzen doch nicht richtig passig wären !
Werde irgendwann mal meine Picker alle raussuchen und mit einer Bügelmesschraube versuchen die Toleranzen zu ermitteln. 

LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

An selbst messen kommt er nicht vorbei. 
Korum 3,2.
Prston Mini 3,1 usw usw


----------



## Waller Michel

feederbrassen schrieb:


> An selbst messen kommt er nicht vorbei.
> Korum 3,2.
> Prston Mini 3,1 usw usw



Ganz genau! 
Und dann kommt wirklich noch hinzu ,das die Toleranzen stimmen müssen! 
Wenn die Spitzen zu locker sitzen kann man es vergessen, sitzen Sie zu fest ist eventuell noch schlimmer, wenn man Sie ohne Beschädigungen nicht mehr lösen könnte. 

LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

So ist es, nämlich eben nicht ganz so einfach.
Selbst wenn sie spack drin sitzt, einmal Probe wedeln. 
Wenn ein leises Knackgeräusch zu hören ist passt sie auch nicht wirklich


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Mit Angelverbotszonen und Tipps dazu hat es der Blinker nicht so genau.



Liegt zwar eher an den Autoren, aber beim Blinker kann ich mich da auch an einge kleinere shitstorms erinnern.  Auch am Rhein etc. .

Hab mir sogar extra mal ein Heft gekauft, wo sie beim Angeln auf nem See in Bayern den Bildschirm vom Echolot prominent herausgestellt hatten.  Dass das damals per AVFiG bayernweit noch ausdrücklich verboten war, hatt da vorerst nicht gestört.


----------



## rhinefisher

Also normalerweise gehe ich zum Händler meines Vertrauens roflmao) und probiere welche Spitzen passen.
Das kann schonmal etwas dauern, aber im Netz zu bestellen klappt meist nur so suboptimal - man schleift und klebt, für ein am Ende bestenfalls mittelmäßiges Ergebniß.
Aber ich verbrauche auch nur sehr wenige Spitzen.. .


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich auch!
Aber wenn wirklich mal eine kaputt geht dann würde ich eine originale Spitze nachbestellen.
Wenn ich Spitzen mit anderer Härte haben möchte, würde ich eventuell; speziell bei einer Pickerrute vielleicht über eine neue Rute nachdenken? Weil bei einer Picker bekommt man im Gegensatz zur ner guten Feeder ,schon ne gute Rute für kleines Geld.

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

feederbrassen schrieb:


> An selbst messen kommt er nicht vorbei.
> Korum 3,2.
> Prston Mini 3,1 usw usw



Hab ja noch keine Picker von Daiwa gekauft. Wird schwer mit messen und blöd dann wenn doch keine vom Durchmesser passen oder zwar passen, aber nicht stimmig mit der Aktion der Rute sind.


----------



## feederbrassen

Die meisten Spitzen zerlegt man als Anfänger wenn sich eine Schlaufe klammheimlich um den Spitzenring legt, das nicht mitbekommt und man mal kurz ander Kurbel dreht
Mit mehr Routine geht der Verbrauch enorm zurück.


----------



## rustaweli

@Waller Michel 
Kannst mir jetzt noch die Oz Daten Deiner Daiwa Spitzen geben? Zur Not rufe ich morgen mal irgendwo an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die meisten Spitzen zerlegt man als Anfänger wenn sich eine Schlaufe klammheimlich um den Spitzenring legt, das nicht mitbekommt und man mal kurz ander Kurbel dreht
> Mit mehr Routine geht der Verbrauch enorm zurück.




Genau.
Vor jedem Wurf mal kurz an der Schnur zupfen ob se frei ist und dann raus damit.


----------



## rustaweli

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die meisten Spitzen zerlegt man als Anfänger wenn sich eine Schlaufe klammheimlich um den Spitzenring legt, das nicht mitbekommt und man mal kurz ander Kurbel dreht
> Mit mehr Routine geht der Verbrauch enorm zurück.



Oder man irgendwo hängen bleibt beim öfteren Spotwechsel und durch's Dickicht krauchen.


----------



## feederbrassen

rustaweli schrieb:


> Oder man irgendwo hängen bleibt beim öfteren Spotwechsel und durch's Dickicht krauchen.


Da bin ich raus. 
So was mach ich nicht


----------



## feederbrassen

Davon ab finde ich das die Daiwa Spitzen recht schlecht passen. 
Jedenfalls bei meinen zwei Feederruten.
Das haben andere besser drauf


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Biste wieder zu Hause? Gute Besserung noch!


Nee leider noch nicht.
Hab noch Zwei OPs vor der Brust


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Nee leider noch nicht.
> Hab noch Zwei OPs vor der Brust



Mensch - da wünsche ich dir ganz viel Glück...


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mensch - da wünsche ich dir ganz viel Glück...


Danke.
Schätze mal die Krebs OP macht mir am meisten Angst...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Nee leider noch nicht.
> Hab noch Zwei OPs vor der Brust


Mensch -Kalle,ich wünsche dir alles Gute.


----------



## rhinefisher

Die Angst vor der OP kenne ich nur zu gut - mir hilft es sehr, wenn ich vorher mit meinen Operateuren reden kann.
Bis jetzt (ich klopfe mal ganz heftig auf Holz..), habe ich Immer Glück gehabt was das Fachliche, wie auch das Menschliche betraf.
Ich drücke dir die Daumen..!


----------



## feederbrassen

@phirania, ich drücke dir die Daumen das du wieder fit wirst und alles glatt läuft


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Danke.
> Schätze mal die Krebs OP macht mir am meisten Angst...




Wird schon klappen.
Die machen sowas ja öfter. Ist ungefähr so als wir nen Fisch ausnehmen - alles Übungssache. 


Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## geomas

...das halbe AnglerBoard (mindestens) drückt Dir und den Operateuren die Daumen, @phirania !


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Kannst mir jetzt noch die Oz Daten Deiner Daiwa Spitzen geben? Zur Not rufe ich morgen mal irgendwo an.


 Sorry ,würde ich gerne machen habe aber keinen Messchieber hier ,der ist in der Garage! 
Und mit Zollstock ist zu ungenau! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Danke.
> Schätze mal die Krebs OP macht mir am meisten Angst...


Wird schon wieder werden Kalle.Wir haben nächstes Jahr noch ABBA offen.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Nee leider noch nicht.
> Hab noch Zwei OPs vor der Brust



Wünsche Dir alles gute für die OP's halte die Ohren steif und komme bald wieder ans Wasser!
Hatte auch 2x Krebs habs geschafft und du schaffst das auch! 


LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@phirania Ich drücke dir auch beide Daumen. Alles wird gut. Da sind wir fest von überzeugt.

Beste Grüße Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Woanders "entdeckt" und möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Apropos Shelter: Hatte vor meinem Urlaub noch ein Brandungszelt auf dem virtuellen Grabbeltisch bei Gerlinger gefunden. Hat zwar ein etwas unhandliches Packmaß, aber muss nur auseinandergklappt werden. Sturmsicher wird es durch Sand oder Steine auf dem am Boden aufliegenden Zeltstoff. Man kann es aber auch mit Heringen befestigen. Trotz Wind und Regen war es in der kleinen Trutzburg ausgesprochen gemütlich.


Moin Wuemmehunter,ist das ein Imax Storm Safe Beach Shelter. Und bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Nee leider noch nicht.
> Hab noch Zwei OPs vor der Brust


Was immer dir auch noch ins Haus steht, du sollst wissen, dass du uns was wert bist! Alles, alles nur erdenklich Gute!!!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@phirania: Auch von mir alles Gute! Ansonsten kann mich mich nur Andal anschließen: Wir schätzen Dich sehr. Komm also schnell wieder auf die Beine.



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Moin Wuemmehunter,ist das ein Imax Storm Safe Beach Shelter. Und bist du damit zufrieden?



Moin Hartmut, ja, es ist ein IMAX Storm .... und zufrieden bin ich auch damit. Es steht ausreichend Stoff für Sand, Kies oder Steine zum sichern zur Verfügung. Der Innenraum und die Höhe ist ausreichend bemessen und es lässt sich in wenigen Sekunden aufbauen. Diesen Vorteil erkauft man sich allerdings mit einem eher sperrigen Packmaß. Aber insgesamt ein empfehlenswerter Wetterschutz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ja nicht viel los heute hier. Ich poste zur Unterhaltung mal noch die folgenden Seiten aus dem Angelbuch von gestern. 
Wir waren bei der Madenzucht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und weiter mit Kartoffeln, Grießklößen, Teigrezepten und Käse...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein paar Grafiken noch.....


----------



## Andal

Wie sich die Zeiten doch ändern...

In den Grafiken sind alle Hakenspitzen feinsäuberlich verdeckt. Trotzdem ist mir ein Buch immer noch lieber, als mit ätzender Uffta Uffta Mukke unterlegte Videos der Zeitgenossen.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir alles gute für die OP's halte die Ohren steif und komme bald wieder ans Wasser!
> Hatte auch 2x Krebs habs geschafft und du schaffst das auch!
> 
> 
> LG Michael



Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...


Ach du sch....,  wünsche dir viel Kraft


----------



## daci7

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...


Ach du kacke ... ich drück dir alle Daumen und Zehen! Viel Kraft für dich und deine Familie! Und denk dran: Viel Feind, viel Ehr!
Du packst das!


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...




Das klingt nicht gut, Kalle.
Halt deine Kräfte beisammen und iss viel und gesund. 
Du wirst Kraft brauchen in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...


Sch... du lässt aber auch nix aus. Viel Kraft & Glück!


----------



## Meefo 46

Wünsche dir viel Kraft und Leute die dich Auffangen und dir zur Seite stehen .Gute Besserung.


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...



Oh man, da weiß man gar nicht wirklich, was man sagen soll...ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich beste und eine möglichst zeitnahe und hoffentlich vollständige Genesung!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh man, da weiß man gar nicht wirklich, was man sagen soll...ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich beste und eine möglichst zeitnahe und hoffentlich vollständige Genesung!



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen - halte den Kopf hoch..!


----------



## rhinefisher

Morgen muß ich nach NL an einen Kanal - leider weiß ich nicht wie ich fischen soll.
Feeder, Method oder Pose.. .
In dem zu erwartenden Regen wird die Fischerei ohnehin nur so halblustig.. .
Made, Dendro, Mais oder Teig hätte ich noch.
Mal schauen ob wir ein Regenfenster von 2-3 Stunden finden..


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Morgen muß ich nach NL an einen Kanal


Was für ein gnadenloses Schicksal aber auch.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...


Ach du schei..e. Wünsche dir viel Kraft,und alles erdenklich und hoffentlich vollständige Genesung!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @phirania: Auch von mir alles Gute! Ansonsten kann mich mich nur Andal anschließen: Wir schätzen Dich sehr. Komm also schnell wieder auf die Beine.
> 
> 
> 
> Moin Hartmut, ja, es ist ein IMAX Storm .... und zufrieden bin ich auch damit. Es steht ausreichend Stoff für Sand, Kies oder Steine zum sichern zur Verfügung. Der Innenraum und die Höhe ist ausreichend bemessen und es lässt sich in wenigen Sekunden aufbauen. Diesen Vorteil erkauft man sich allerdings mit einem eher sperrigen Packmaß. Aber insgesamt ein empfehlenswerter Wetterschutz.


Danke für die Info Wuemmehunter.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Was für ein gnadenloses Schicksal aber auch.



Bei dem Wetter?
Aber nun wirklich...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sagt mal fällt euch eine 10ft. (~3m) Feederrute mit maximal 80gr. WG ein, die einen kompletten Korkgriff hat???
Also ohne Duplon!

Natürlich eine, die es aktuell auch noch zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Andal

Warme Klamotten, hot tea from the flask, ein Brolly ... ich würde, wie immer, mit einem simplen Leger antreten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das tut mir leid @phirania: Ich wünsche Dir die notwendige Kraft, um das durchzustehen. Der einzige Tipp den ich für Dich habe, Klick Dich in den Ükel, wenn es Dir scheixxe geht. Hier gibt es viele Menschen, die zumindest im Gedanken bei Dir sind! Alles Gute für Dich!


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...



Wünsche Dir viel Kraft für Deinen bevorstehenden Weg/Kampf!


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...


F*ck, dass sind ja keine guten Nachrichten. Ich wünsche dir von Herzen viel Kraft und Glück und ich hoffe dass du Leute vor Ort hast die dir beistehen


----------



## Jason

@phirania Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft und alles Gute.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hester

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sagt mal fällt euch eine 10ft. (~3m) Feederrute mit maximal 80gr. WG ein, die einen kompletten Korkgriff hat???
> Also ohne Duplon!
> 
> Natürlich eine, die es aktuell auch noch zu kaufen gibt.



Hallo,
die einzige Feederrute mit kompletten Korkgriff die ich kenne ist von Browning die Champions Choice Silverlite, allerdings 330cm und WG 55 g.


----------



## Professor Tinca

hester schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die einzige Feederrute mit kompletten Korkgriff die ich kenne ist von Browning die Champions Choice Silverlite, allerdings 330cm und WG 55 g.



Bisschen zu lang aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca 

https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-classy-angler-duo-angelrute_0154434.html

Wenn es nicht so weit zu dir wäre würde ich dich probewedeln lassen.   

@phirania Alles alles Gute auf deinem weiteren Weg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> 
> https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-classy-angler-duo-angelrute_0154434.html
> 
> Wenn es nicht so weit zu dir wäre würde ich dich probewedeln lassen.




Jo schade.
Würde ich gern machen.

Sieht ok aus das Ding(merke ich mir erstmal).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-classy-angler-duo-angelrute_0154434.html
> 
> Wenn es nicht so weit zu dir wäre würde ich dich probewedeln lassen.



Kannst du die mal bitte wiegen?

Also einmal mit Feederspitze und einmal mit der Schwingspitze?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bisschen zu lang aber trotzdem danke.


Es gibt die Drennan Acolyte in 10', vielleicht ist die was? Allerdings ist das schwere Plusmodell nur mit 45gr WG erhältlich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt die Drennan Acolyte in 10', vielleicht ist die was? Allerdings ist das schwere Plusmodell nur mit 45gr WG erhältlich



Die hatte ich schon gesehen. Ist mir aber vom Preis zu fett und auch nicht kräftig genug.


----------



## Tricast

Schau mal bei Drennan dort gibt es die Series 7 oder die Red Range auch mit 10 ft. Stöcke. Wie aber so üblich bei den Briten wird nur die Line Rating angegeben.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die red range hat n Duplonvorgriff.
Die andere muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid @phirania: Ich wünsche Dir die notwendige Kraft, um das durchzustehen. Der einzige Tipp den ich für Dich habe, Klick Dich in den Ükel, wenn es Dir scheixxe geht. Hier gibt es viele Menschen, die zumindest im Gedanken bei Dir sind! Alles Gute für Dich!



Danke an Alle für die Aufmunterung .
Morgen früh ist die erste O P und Probe Entnahme für die nächste OP
Hab auch wenig Bammel davor.
Ist wie beim Angeln  warten und auf das beste hoffen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Da ich nur eine analoge Haushaltswaage habe, bitte etwas Toleranz mit einberechnen.

Feeder  ca 170 gramm
Schwing  ca 180 gramm.

Aber wie schon gesagt, die Waage hat nur 20 Gramm Teilungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da ich nur eine analoge Haushaltswaage habe, bitte etwas Toleranz mit einberechnen.
> 
> Feeder  ca 170 gramm
> Schwing  ca 180 gramm.
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt, die Waage hat nur 20 Gramm Teilungen.



Das macht gar nix.
Danke dir !!!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo @phirania 
Ich drück dir fest die Daumen! 
Knochenkrebs und nen Lungentumor hab ich auch hinter mir deshalb weiß ich so ca wie es Dir gerade geht !
Das schaffst auch Du ,die können heute viel machen zum Glück! 
Gucke in die Zukunft, das bekommen die Ärzte wieder hin !
Ich bin in Gedanken bei dir, komm wenn du kannst viel hier ins Ükel ,dann bist du abgelenkt und die Zeit vergeht! 


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Wir denken morgen an Dich, @phirania !
Alles Gute!


----------



## Tricast

Der ganze Ükel drückt Dir die Daumen und wünscht Dir nur das Beste.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Warme Klamotten, hot tea from the flask, ein Brolly ... ich würde, wie immer, mit einem simplen Leger antreten.



Das werde ich wohl auch machen..
Plus ne heisse Suppe..


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja wir drücken dir alle die Daumen für die OP morgen! Und noch viel wichtiger dass das Ergebnis der Probe die genommen wird ,dann wenigstens Glück im Unglück ist. 
Sollte es jedoch anders kommen, dann ab in eine große Universitätsklinik die darauf spezialisiert ist ! Die haben dann noch mal andere Möglichkeiten. 
Die Uni in Frankfurt hat mich auch wieder auf die Füße bekommen !
Gerne stehe ich bereit, wenn ich irgendwie helfen kann, natürliche auch per PN ist ja klar! 

Weiß gar nicht mehr, wer hier die Frage gestellt hat bezüglich Angeln in Holland am Kanal ?
Ich fange wenn es an einem unbekannten Gewässer auf Friedfisch geht ,gerne mit der Methode Feeder an oder auch mit ner Picker um mir erstmal einen Überblick zu verschaffen, was geht?  Bevor ich spezieller werde .Das Futter halte ich sehr algemein ohne spezielle Aromastoffe und mische Maden runter ,das schmeckt fast jedem Fisch .
Bin ja öfter am Twente Kanal ,da gibt es schöne Brassen ! Die mögen es um diese Jahreszeit schön süß mit Spekulatiusmehl .

Wünsche viel Erfolg und Petri !

LG


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das werde ich wohl auch machen..
> Plus ne heisse Suppe..


Die kocht hier auch grad. Eine Kartoffelsuppe, schwer lauchlastig, mit ordentlich westfälischen Schinkenwürfeln darin.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Danke an Alle für die Aufmunterung .
> Morgen früh ist die erste O P und Probe Entnahme für die nächste OP
> Hab auch wenig Bammel davor.
> Ist wie beim Angeln  warten und auf das beste hoffen.


Dieser verflixte Krebs aber auch. Auf dem Mond kann man fliegen, aber diese Krankheit hat man nicht im Griff. 
Nochmal alles Gute und viel Glück. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@phirania Oje, das sind schlimme Nachrichten. Auch ich wünsche Dir Mut und Kraft um das gut durchzustehen, sei zuversichtlich und lass Dich nebenher in AB und Ükel etwas ablenken,
Ich drück Dir Die Daumen,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

@phirania-Kalle. Ich und das gesamte ABBA Team drücken dir fest die Daumen! Wir denken morgen an Dich und wünschen Dir nur das Beste.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg natürlich auch Dir, @rhinefisher , für Deinen morgigen Angeltrip.
Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab's dann die  Diagnose Prostata und Knochenkrebs...



Kalle, nutze die Macht der Auftriebskörper und besiege den Krebs. Du hast es ja Selbst geschrieben, das Angeln ist für dich die beste Therapie. Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft, die notwendige Energie und alles erdenkliche Gute für die Operation, sowie die spätere Genesung. Die Flussgötter werden ein Auge auf dich haben!


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Morgen muß ich nach NL an einen Kanal - leider weiß ich nicht wie ich fischen soll.
> Feeder, Method oder Pose.. .
> In dem zu erwartenden Regen wird die Fischerei ohnehin nur so halblustig.. .
> Made, Dendro, Mais oder Teig hätte ich noch.
> Mal schauen ob wir ein Regenfenster von 2-3 Stunden finden..


Dir für morgen viel Glück und Spaß.


----------



## Kochtopf

Neeeeeeiiiiiiiiin


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Neeeeeeiiiiiiiiin




Neeeeeiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333457
> 
> 
> Neeeeeeiiiiiiiiin


Was bestellst du auch in Läden, wo das Kind Regards herumspielt.


----------



## Minimax

Oh wie ärgerlich! Gräme dich nicht zu sehr, Bruder @Kochtopf -vielleicht hält der Gebrauchtmarkt weitere Harrier bereit, oder, es liegt nur an einem Schräubchen und unsere kunstfertigen AB-Torpedomixer können Dir helfen. Oder, wenn´s Dir ums Konzept der Kapselrolle geht... 
(mir ohnehin unverständlich, bester Beweis, nur Ärger mit den Dingern, ich hätts ja gleich gesagt, aber ich wollt mich nicht zur Kassandra machen, und auch nicht zum Rufer in der Wüste, jetzt hamwa den Salat, Amerikanisches Teufelszeug, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach flawed by Design, aber bin ich denn meines Bruders Hüter? Und überhaupt, was wäre gegen ne vernünftige klassische Statio einzuwenden gewesen, so hamwa schon immer gefischt, oder halt ne zweite oder dritte Chinapin, mehr als passabel und bei Deinen Wurfkünsten auch kein Handicap mehr, aber nein, aber nein, ne Kapselrolle muss her, hurra, hurra, eine Blackbox die endlich verbirgt was auf der Spule los ist, aus gutem Grund ausgestorben seit zwanzig Jahren, zack bringt Abu nen Neuauflage raus, und man liest nur schlechtes über den Widergänger, mal im Ernst, die 80er haben viel Gutes zu bieten, aber Frisuren und Kapselrollen gehören eben nicht dazu, aber auf mich hört ja keiner, den Mund kann ich mir fusselig reden, und doch wird dann blindlings ins Verderben gerannt, und nebenbei bemerkt hatte ndie jungen Menschen noch Respekt früher und ausserdem scheint die Sonne nicht mehr so hell, das liegtn atürlich an den Vermaledeiten Kapselungetümen, und wenn die mal kaputtgehen, so wie es schon im Design angelegt ist, dann ist das Geschrei natürlich gross, und die Tränen kullern, aber ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld, hahaha, verwicklungsfrei, das ist ja das allerneueste, bei den notorisch schmalen Spulen und Drall durchs durchgebunden Fischen ist der Fizz ja vorprogrammiert, nicht das ich was gegens durchgebundene hätte, zeichnet den Puristen ja aus, aber so läufts nicht bei diesen seltsamen Reissbrettkrepierern, und frag mich blos nicht nach Bremsen nur wenn man zurückkurbelt, oder ist dann Offenbremse, oder wie oder was, da blickt doch kein vernünftiger Mensch Durch, bei allen anderen Rollenkonzepten, sogar Multis -weiss auch nicht wer auf die glorreiche Idee kam, Multis als Baitcaster zu bezeichnen, sehr logisch, weil mit allen anderen Rollen oder Stippen castet man ja niemals Bait,lol, jedenfalls kann man überall im Notfall die Spule anfassen und notfalls eingreifen, aber bei den tollen Kapselrollen sitzt die ja in einer Vitrine wie ein Faberge-Ei, meine Meinung, wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen, heutzutage, ach, was reg ich mich eigentlich auf, musste ja so kommen, ichkönntenochseitenweisesoweitermachen, heutzutageheutzutageheutzutage..)
… könntest Du immer noch auf einen leidlich gut erhaltenen ABU-Oldtimer, oder eine der legendären DAM Fangmaschinen umsteigen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sagt mal fällt euch eine 10ft. (~3m) Feederrute mit maximal 80gr. WG ein, die einen kompletten Korkgriff hat???
> Also ohne Duplon!
> 
> Natürlich eine, die es aktuell auch noch zu kaufen gibt.



https://www.nordfishing77.at/daiwa-black-widow-feeder-300cm-80g-4927

gibt es meines Wissens auch noch kürzer in 2,70m


----------



## geomas

Ach, schade, @Kochtopf  - ich kann Dir am Freitag ja mal die „moderne ABU” als Kurbelbeispiel in die Hand drücken.
Keine Ahnung, ob die alten ABUs oder die DAMs laufen wie „richtige Rollen”.


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Ninja mit 80 Gramm ( Methode Feeder ) gibt es nur als 3,30 Meter ,muss aber trotzdem sagen ist auch auf kurze Distanzen nicht schlecht. 
Von Browing müsste es eigentlich;  wenn ich mich nicht irre auch eine mit 80 Gramm und 3 Meter geben soviel ich weiß! 

Aber so sonderlich viel gibt der Markt hier bei uns in Deutschland wohl komischerweise nicht her ,bei Shakespeare könnte man vielleicht auch mal suchen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> bei Shakespeare könnte man vielleicht auch mal suchen.


Shakespeare gibt es noch?


----------



## daci7

@Minimax : Klaro ist Baitcaster ein komisches Pseudonym - *but so is the multiplier reel.*
... als ob stinknormale fixed spool reels keine Übersetzung (=Multiplikation) des Einzuges hätten ...


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Shakespeare gibt es noch?



Hallo, ja klar gibt es noch, nur haben die in Deutschland nicht mehr so große Marktanteile wie früher einmal! 

LG


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> @Minimax : Klaro ist Baitcaster ein komisches Pseudonym - *but so is the multiplier reel.*
> ... als ob stinknormale fixed spool reels keine Übersetzung (=Multiplikation) des Einzuges hätten ...



Stimmt, Stich geht an Dich. Nie so reflektiert. Da sieht man das auch das "Multiplier Reel" die Querwinderollen antedatiert, und wahrscheinlich zur Abgrenzung gegen
die Nottinghams so genannt wurde,
Ich fühle mich übrigens sehr geschmeichelt, das Du meinen Rant bis ganz nach unten durchgelesen hast..
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Shakespeare heute hat mit der einst ruhmreichen Firma Shakespeare nicht mehr viel gemein. 
Die Produktpalette wird immer mehr in Richtung „Combos” und absolute „Einfachware” geschoben.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo, ja klar gibt es noch, nur haben die in Deutschland nicht mehr so große Marktanteile wie früher einmal!
> 
> LG


Aber die waren zwischendurch insolvent. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Shakespeare heute hat mit der einst ruhmreichen Firma Shakespeare nicht mehr viel gemein.
> Die Produktpalette wird immer mehr in Richtung „Combos” und absolute „Einfachware” geschoben.


Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Ist nicht mehr was sie mal waren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Das wusste ich gar nicht mal !
Jedenfalls im Internet bieten die ihre Sachen an .Ruten, Rollen etc .
Früher hatte ich mir auch einiges gekauft von Shakespeare, bei den neueren Sachen kann ich aber nicht so mitreden, da hab ich nur eine Feederrute ( 3,60 M 180 Gramm ) 
Die ist nicht schlecht, allerdings für das Heavy Feedern in großen Flüssen etwas kurz .Gerade im Sommer wenn man in die Fahrrinnen der Schiffe werfen muß, fehlen da manchmal ein paar Meter! 
Aber die haben, jedenfalls auf dem englischen Markt eine sehr gute Auswahl an Feederruten.


LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Shakespeare heute hat mit der einst ruhmreichen Firma Shakespeare nicht mehr viel gemein.
> Die Produktpalette wird immer mehr in Richtung „Combos” und absolute „Einfachware” geschoben.



Das ist leider die traurige Wahrheit.....die meisten Hersteller die von Purefishing aufgekauft wurden hat dieses Schicksal erlitten.
Als Shakespeare noch zu Saenger gehörte war die Qualität auch noch entsprechend hoch (finde ich zumindest) aber momentan würde ichkeine Rute bzw Rolle kaufen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Ninja mit 80 Gramm ( Methode Feeder ) gibt es nur als 3,30 Meter ,muss aber trotzdem sagen ist auch auf kurze Distanzen nicht schlecht.
> Von Browing müsste es eigentlich;  wenn ich mich nicht irre auch eine mit 80 Gramm und 3 Meter geben soviel ich weiß!
> 
> Aber so sonderlich viel gibt der Markt hier bei uns in Deutschland wohl komischerweise nicht her ,bei Shakespeare könnte man vielleicht auch mal suchen.
> 
> LG Michael



So eine Ninja habe ich auch; 330cm -120gr.
Erstens ist die Wurfgewichtsangebe schamlos übertrieben - die ist mit 80gr gut ausgelastet.
Zweitens ist der Korkgriff nicht aus Kork, sondern aus irgendwelchem Füllmaterial, welches mit hauchdünner "Korkfolie" bezogen ist..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> https://www.nordfishing77.at/daiwa-black-widow-feeder-300cm-80g-4927
> 
> gibt es meines Wissens auch noch kürzer in 2,70m





rhinefisher schrieb:


> So eine Ninja habe ich auch; 330cm -120gr.
> Erstens ist die Wurfgewichtsangebe schamlos übertrieben - die ist mit 80gr gut ausgelastet.
> Zweitens ist der Korkgriff nicht aus Kork, sondern aus irgendwelchem Füllmaterial, welches mit hauchdünner "Korkfolie" bezogen ist..



Danke euch.
Ich hätte noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass sie zweiteilig sein soll und nicht dreiteilig.
Keine Ahnung warum man ne 3m Rute dreiteilen muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier verkauft jemand viele Centrepins(für die Fans unter euch):

https://www.ebay.de/sch/m.html?_odk...0&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=Centrepin+&_sacat=0


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke euch.
> Ich hätte noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass sie zweiteilig sein soll und nicht dreiteilig.
> Keine Ahnung warum man ne 3m Rute dreiteilen muss.



Ich seh da eigentlich keinen Nachteil drin, außer das man bissl mehr zusammenstecken muß.
Vielleicht ist ja bei irgendeinem Anbieter was neues für 2020 im Sortiment, da ich selber keinen Rutenbedarf habe ist das nicht so auf dem Schirm bei mir.
Ansonsten bliebe ja fast nur noch bei Method oder Carp feeder zu schauen wegen 2teilig, ich wüßte sonst keine reine Feeder die 2teilig daherkommt bei 3m Länge und schönem vollen Korkgriff.

Fullcork sieht man gerade bei Feederruten quasi gar nicht mehr, die Leute scheinen eher auf versifftes EVA zu stehen. 
Ich selber mag Fullcork auch lieber, fühlt sich besser an, den Schmodder sieht man auch nicht direkt und pflegen lässt sich Kork auch besser.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das mit dem Kork ist leider eine Modeerscheinung ! Ich persönlich halte Kork gar nicht so gerne in der Hand, aber man kann es sich kaum noch aussuchen, das betrifft nicht nur Feeder und Matchruten sondern natürlich auch viele Spinruten .
Ist aber wie es ist, anhand des Griffteils sollte man sich nicht unbedingt für oder gegen eine Rute entscheiden  .

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich fühle mich übrigens sehr geschmeichelt, das Du meinen Rant bis ganz nach unten durchgelesen hast..
> hg
> Minimax



Mein lieber Herr Minimax, wenn ich etwas mit Genuss lesen kann, dann ist das ein guter Rant!
Groetjes


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich seh da eigentlich keinen Nachteil drin, außer das man bissl mehr zusammenstecken muß.



Das ist für mich bereits ein Nachteil und nicht zu vergessen unterbricht jede Steckverbindung immer unschön den harmonischen Biegeverlauf der Rutenkurve - und meine Ruten biegen sich oft durch.....hrhrhrhr.....da seh ich sowas dann leider dauernd.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist für mich bereits ein Nachteil und nicht zu vergessen unterbricht jede Steckverbindung immer unschön den harmonischen Biegeverlauf der Rutenkurve - und meine Ruten biegen sich oft durch.....hrhrhrhr.....da seh ich sowas dann leider dauernd.


Dann probier doch mal ein weniger hängerträchtiges Gewässer aus^^


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Naja, guggst du dir im Drill dein Stöckchen an oder schaust aufs Wasser?

Mir isses wurscht ob da jetzt der perfekte Biegeverlauf da ist oder nicht.
Dat bissel Drill ist zu schnell vorüber das ich mir darüber nen Kopp mache.

Aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen


----------



## Andal

Ich muss den Freunden der geringen Teilung zusprechen. Je weniger eine Rute geteilt ist, desto harmonischer biegt sie. Ob das Ansinnen  nun jedesmal gerechtfertigt ist, sei dahingestellt. Aber weniger ist einfach schöner und die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Wenn man nun mal etwas in 10 ft., zweigeteilt mit Korken am Griff haben will, wird jede "tut's-schon-Alternative" keine echte Alternative werden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Rein Technisch hast du natürlich zweifellos Recht @Andal !
Ich bin aber der Meinung, das die Unterschiede heutzutage nicht mehr so signifikant sind wie früher einmal. 
Ich besitze ne ganze Batterie mit Teleskopruten ,die meisten von Daiwa aber auch Shimano ,Cormoran und DAM .
Die sind heutzutage wirklich brauchbar !
Rein von der Biegung bzw Aktion nicht schlechter als 2 Teilige Steckruten vor 15 Jahren. 
Es geht natürlich immer noch a bissel besser ,aber für die meisten Situationen ist man gut gerüstet. Das selbe gilt auch bei 2 und 3 teiligen Karpfenruten ,natürlich ist die 2 teilige besser, trotzdem ist eine 3 teilige auch absolut brauchbar ,jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack! 
Wenn es natürlich um den letzten Zentimeter geht, dann sind Ruten mit weniger Teilungen im Vorteil! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich spreche ja auch nicht von den rein technischen Vor- und Nachteilen. Ich meine einfach den Unterschied zwischen tut es und es schmeichelt der Hand und dem Auge. Mir wird sicher keiner widersprechen, wenn ich sage, dass man mit einem Darling einfach lieber und entspannter angelt, als mit einer "tut's schon Rute". Ich bin für mich beim Fischen der festen Überzeugung, dass auch die sinnlichen Aspekte nicht zu kurz kommen dürfen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Vom Sinnlichen mal abgesehen, ist es mir eigentlich egal wo sich die Rute biegt.
Eigentlich muß das Ding ja nur die Fluchten abfedern/puffern - wo sie das macht ist doch relativ schnuppi.
Unter meinen persönlichen Top Ten befinden sich einige Teleruten..
Das eine harmonische Biegekurve Auge und Herz erfreut steht ja ausser Frage, aber wir sind da auch arg anspruchsvoll..


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das eine harmonische Biegekurve Auge und Herz erfreut steht ja ausser Frage, aber wir sind da auch arg anspruchsvoll..


Und warum? - Weil wir es können! 

Das Angebot ist da und man  nutzt es.


----------



## Kochtopf

Es ist halt schwer wenn man mal mit einer eleganten Rute einen nicht unerheblichen Fisch gedrillt hat, aber klar man kann auch alles mit Wallergeschirr fangen in der Theorie


----------



## daci7

Genau wegen diesem Augenschmaus graust es mir vor den 10m+ Fahnenmasten mit Gummizug. Möglicherweise zu Unrecht, aber ich brauche bei einem guten Fisch eine Aktion bis ins Handteil =)


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ach, schade, @Kochtopf  - ich kann Dir am Freitag ja mal die „moderne ABU” als Kurbelbeispiel in die Hand drücken.
> Keine Ahnung, ob die alten ABUs oder die DAMs laufen wie „richtige Rollen”.



Wittere ich da ein MIni-Ükeltreffen? In dem Falle schonmal viel Spaß euch beiden 


Nachdem die letzten Tage mit 10 Grad hier nochmal richtig warm waren, gehen die Temperaturen pünktlich zum Wochenende wieder in den Keller. Naja, irgendwas wird hoffentlich trotzdem beißen.


----------



## Meefo 46

Wertigkeit und gefallen an einer Sache hier Angel oder sonstiges liegt immer  im Auge des Betrachters.

Meiner Ansicht .


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ach, schade, @Kochtopf  - ich kann Dir am Freitag ja mal die „moderne ABU” als Kurbelbeispiel in die Hand drücken.
> Keine Ahnung, ob die alten ABUs oder die DAMs laufen wie „richtige Rollen”.


Das wäre super, danke!


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wittere ich da ein MIni-Ükeltreffen? In dem Falle schonmal viel Spaß euch beiden
> .


Aber ganz Mini, ich bin beruflich in Stralsund und Rostock liegt ja auf dem Heimweg für mich, da wollen wir die Gunst der Stunde nutzen, die Real-Lifeisierung des Ükels voran zu treiben. =)


----------



## Kochtopf

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Wertigkeit und gefallen an einer Sache hier Angel oder sonstiges liegt immer  im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht .


Na ja, ich finde einen Lada Niva prinzipiell sehr cool, dennoch bin ich mir im klaren, dass ein Jeep wertiger ist


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre super, danke!
> 
> Aber ganz Mini, ich bin beruflich in Stralsund und Rostock liegt ja auf dem Heimweg für mich, da wollen wir die Gunst der Stunde nutzen, die Real-Lifeisierung des Ükels voran zu treiben. =)



Sehr gut, weiter so!


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Genau wegen diesem Augenschmaus graust es mir vor den 10m+ Fahnenmasten mit Gummizug. Möglicherweise zu Unrecht, aber ich brauche bei einem guten Fisch eine Aktion bis ins Handteil =)



Ich fische wirklich mit Allem auf Alles - aber ne Pole habe ich noch nie auch nur angefasst.
Diese Angelei ist nix für mich..


----------



## rhinefisher

Meinem heutigen Angelpartner hat der Regen wohl ein wenig den Schneid abgekauft - es geht doch nur zum Rhein..


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> das wäre super, danke


Ich habe dir was unter PN geschickt.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich fische wirklich mit Allem auf Alles - aber ne Pole habe ich noch nie auch nur angefasst.
> Diese Angelei ist nix für mich..


Bruder im Geiste. Die Fuhrwerkerei mit den langen Stangen ist hocheffizient - aber absolut nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hoffe  unser Angelkamerad hat heute seine OP gut überstanden!
Und meldet sich bald wieder zurück!

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg dann am Wochenende, @Tobias85!

@rhinefisher - Euch am Rhein ebenfalls viel Erfolg! Ich habe kürzere „Margin-Poles” ausprobiert, aber das Abstecken finde ich fummelig und mag es nicht.
Lang-Lang ist eleganter und gleichzeitig angenehm „archaisch”. Wo findet man diese Kombination sonst noch?

@Kochtopf - eine der 5m-Stippen im Gepäck ist so eine „Margin-Rute”. Kommt mit 2 gummierten Spitzen und einer „Flick-Tip”. 
Die ABU 706 pack ich ein, suche gerade die verdaxxten Tiroler Hölzl.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin den langen Stangen gegenüber aufgeschlossen seit  ich Zeuge einer leuchtende-Augen-und-schaum-vorm-mund  Schilderung eines Barbendrills daran wurde aber es scheitert an der finanziellen Lage und dem Faktor Zeit


----------



## yukonjack

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich fische wirklich mit Allem auf Alles - aber ne Pole habe ich noch nie auch nur angefasst.
> Diese Angelei ist nix für mich..


Hab ich auch immer gesagt. 2 Jahre lag das Ding im Keller und dann einfach mal ausprobiert. Macht schon Spaß mit den langen Ruten.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin den langen Stangen gegenüber aufgeschlossen seit  ich Zeuge einer leuchtende-Augen-und-schaum-vorm-mund  Schilderung eines Barbendrills daran wurde aber es scheitert an der finanziellen Lage und dem Faktor Zeit


Der Faktor Geld kommt obendrein noch dazu. Für den Gegenwert einer halbwegs brauchbaren Stange kriegt man schon wirklich tolle Avons und eine geile Rolle obendrauf. Mit der Stange alleine ist es aber noch lange nicht getan... das notwendige Zubehör ist auch nicht von Pappe!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe  unser Angelkamerad hat heute seine OP gut überstanden!
> Und meldet sich bald wieder zurück!
> 
> LG Michael


Das hoffe ich auch für Kalle.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Das Abstecken ist doch noch das Einfachste da Du ja nur einmal die Rute teilst und zwar am Top Kit. Dann drillst Du nur noch mit dem Top Kit.
Interessant ist das Angeln mit der Pole in der Strömung da man den Köder entweder halten oder führen kann. Und man muß dabei immer bedenken, bei dieser Angelei darf das Blei nicht aufliegen (CIPS). Bei allen Wildwest Angeln spielt es doch keine Rolle wie ich die Pose am Grund festsetze oder gleich mit einer Grundmontage angel. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Heinz.
Bei meinen ersten Versuchen mit ner Margin-Pole hab ich gleich die Steckverbindungen gründlich zerkratzt durchs Abstecken an einer modderigen Angelstelle.
Und das Teil hat nur 6m gehabt - für ne normal lange Pole ist wohl ein Abroller fast Pflicht. Naja, hoffentlich kann ich jetzt im Spätherbst noch etwas mit unberingten Ruten angeln. Muß ja noch die von rhinefisher empfohlene federleichte Shimano 6m testen und wollte auch noch mal etwas derber mit der erwähnten Margin-Pole angeln.

Und die Mitchell Quartz von Dir bekommt hoffentlich auch noch in diesem Jahr einen würdigen Gegner.

PS: ...und die „Wildwest-Angelei” ist im Osten der Ideal-Standard.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe  unser Angelkamerad hat heute seine OP gut überstanden!
> Und meldet sich bald wieder zurück!
> 
> LG Michael



Ja danke der Nachfrage..
Hat er.
Die Bar ist auch schon eröffnet.
Wenn da überall guter Brennstoff drin wäre....
Dürfte ich bald zuhause sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Ja danke der Nachfrage..
> Hat er.
> Die Bar ist auch schon eröffnet.
> Wenn da überall guter Brennstoff drin wäre....




Ja das wäre was....

Sieht aber eher nicht so nach Party aus.

Hauptsache dir geht es erstmal gut, Kalle.


----------



## Meefo 46

phirania schrieb:


> Ja danke der Nachfrage..
> Hat er.
> Die Bar ist auch schon eröffnet.
> Wenn da überall guter Brennstoff drin wäre....
> Dürfte ich bald zuhause sein.


Erst mal schön wieder von dir zu Lesen.Gute Besserung.


----------



## rustaweli

Schön von Dir zu "hören" @phirania


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja super ! Der erste Schritt ist schon mal geschafft! 
Freut mich sehr! 

LG Micha


----------



## Kochtopf

Leck mich fett  es gibt Andal und ElPotto als Smileys


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leck mich fett  es gibt Andal und ElPotto als Smileys


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg natürlich auch Dir, @rhinefisher , für Deinen morgigen Angeltrip.
> Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.



Was soll ich sagen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Phirania
Willkommen im Klub der Überleberer..
Schön dass Du wieder da bist!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ja danke der Nachfrage..
> Hat er.
> Die Bar ist auch schon eröffnet.
> Wenn da überall guter Brennstoff drin wäre....
> Dürfte ich bald zuhause sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 333488


Schön von Dir zu Lesen Kalle.Gute Besserung und alles Gute.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leck mich fett  es gibt Andal und ElPotto als Smileys


Sind wir nun entlarvt!?


----------



## geomas

Ohh, die Marseillaise... 

Die werden wir alle wohl noch ein paar Mal intonieren oder hören im ablaufenden Jahre. 
Aber immer noch besser die Marseillaise als Last Christmas...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Phirania
> Willkommen im Klub der Überleberer..
> Schön dass Du wieder da bist!


Diesen Verein gibt es übrigens wirklich. In Ruhpolding/By..


----------



## Andal

Und an Kalle: Jetzt gehts wieder richtig voran ... wir lassen uns/dir das Fischen nicht verdrießen!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, die Marseillaise...
> 
> Die werden wir alle wohl noch ein paar Mal intonieren oder hören im ablaufenden Jahre.
> Aber immer noch besser die Marseillaise als Last Christmas...



Ich persönlich finde die Marseillaise die schönste Hymne überhaupt, unsere kommt erst an zweiter Stelle. 


LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Die Marseillaise ist herrlich kräftig, aber die "Fratelli D'Italia" hat so richtig Lebensfreude.


----------



## geomas

Ich bin generell weder Freund von Hymnen noch von Fahnen und dem ganzen Hoch-und-heilig-Getue drumherum.
Strammstehen, salutieren, Hand aufs Herz - dankeschön, ohne mich.

Tricolore und Marseillaise als Symbole für einen Angeltag ohne greif- oder kescherbaren Erfolg hingegen sind doch prima.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin generell weder Freund von Hymnen noch von Fahnen und dem ganzen Hoch-und-heilig-Getue drumherum.
> Strammstehen, salutieren, Hand aufs Herz - dankeschön, ohne mich.
> 
> Tricolore und Marseillaise als Symbole für einen Angeltag ohne greif- oder kescherbaren Erfolg hingegen sind doch prima.



Wie es jeder gewohnt ist! 
Ich war 5 Jahre in Frankreich beim Militär, für mich ist das ein Stück Heimat! Ein Symbol für Zusammenhalt, Brüderlichkeit und Freiheit. 
Aber selbstverständlich jeder so wie Er es mag ,das ist ja ein Stück der Freiheit. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Zugehörigkeit, Heimat und das dazugehörende Bewußtsein ist ja kein Fehler. Wir sind alle Coarse Fisher ... aber halt eben ohne Hymne, die mir in dem Zusammenhang auch wirklich nicht abgeht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Da hast du auch wieder Recht 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Worte wie Rotaugenjäger, Döbelenthusisaten, Brassenliebhaber... bringt man auch nur sehr schwerlich in eine wirklich singbare Form!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist halt schwer wenn man mal mit einer eleganten Rute einen nicht unerheblichen Fisch gedrillt hat, aber klar man kann auch alles mit Wallergeschirr fangen in der Theorie



Pah...auch ne Wallerrute kann sehr elegant sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Pah...auch ne Wallerrute kann sehr elegant sein.


In deiner kleinen Welt  :-*


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Pah...auch ne Wallerrute kann sehr elegant sein.


Und zur Not gilt: Diese(s) Gesicht (Rute) kann nur ein(e) Mutter (Rutenbauer) lieben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Pah...auch ne Wallerrute kann sehr elegant sein.


Elegant absolut 
Aber nicht gerade das ,mit dem der Drill eines Rotauges wirklich spannend ist 

LG


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin generell weder Freund von Hymnen noch von Fahnen und dem ganzen Hoch-und-heilig-Getue drumherum.
> Strammstehen, salutieren, Hand aufs Herz - dankeschön, ohne mich.
> 
> Tricolore und Marseillaise als Symbole für einen Angeltag ohne greif- oder kescherbaren Erfolg hingegen sind doch prima.


Wenn du einmal erlebt hast wenn eine Ausbildungskompanie mit Marschmusik zur Vereidigung in eine Sporthalle einmarschiert, die Totenstille nach dem "halt" und danach die Nationalhymne... Gut, muss man nicht gut finden aber im Gedächtnis wird es bleiben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Elegant absolut
> Aber nicht gerade das ,mit dem der Drill eines Rotauges wirklich spannend ist
> 
> LG



Das Gegenteil wäre aber noch mieser..da guggste vielleicht auch nicht mehr so elegant aus der Wäsche


----------



## Kochtopf

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil wäre aber noch mieser


Ich garantiere dir, dass ein Waller ab 1,00cm an einer Matche ein Erlebnis ist. Probier das mal mit ner Plötze an der Wallerrute ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal erlebt hast wenn eine Ausbildungskompanie mit Marschmusik zur Vereidigung in eine Sporthalle einmarschiert, die Totenstille nach dem "halt" und danach die Nationalhymne... Gut, muss man nicht gut finden aber im Gedächtnis wird es bleiben.


Finde ich tatsächlich recht unbeeindruckend  aber grundsätzlich sind mir Menschen die freiwillig Uniform und Waffe tragen suspekt. Muss sie geben und sie machen einen wichtigen Job, keine Frage, ich weiss nur nicht was für ein Typ Mensch man dafür sein muss


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich garantiere dir, dass ein Waller ab 1,00cm an einer Matche ein Erlebnis ist. Probier das mal mit ner Plötze an der Wallerrute ^^


Also den Drill einer Meterplötze stelle ich mir jetzt nicht so arg fad vor.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In deiner kleinen Welt  :-*



Nah viel weitsichtiger ist ja deine auch grad nicht, wenn du über Geschirr redest, was du dir nur als Sonnenschirmständer vorstellen kannst


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Finde ich tatsächlich recht unbeeindruckend  aber grundsätzlich sind mir Menschen die freiwillig Uniform und Waffe tragen suspekt. Muss sie geben und sie machen einen wichtigen Job, keine Frage, ich weiss nur nicht was für ein Typ Mensch man dafür sein muss


So einen wie mich z.B. ... allerdings etwas jünger an Jahren und nicht ganz so mitgenommen.


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Finde ich tatsächlich recht unbeeindruckend  aber grundsätzlich sind mir Menschen die freiwillig Uniform und Waffe tragen suspekt. Muss sie geben und sie machen einen wichtigen Job, keine Frage, ich weiss nur nicht was für ein Typ Mensch man dafür sein muss


Richtig.


----------



## geomas

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal erlebt hast wenn eine Ausbildungskompanie mit Marschmusik zur Vereidigung in eine Sporthalle einmarschiert, die Totenstille nach dem "halt" und danach die Nationalhymne... Gut, muss man nicht gut finden aber im Gedächtnis wird es bleiben.



{Haha, ich hab es bei fast jeder dieser Veranstaltungen erlebt, daß dann mindestens ein strammstehender Uniformträger abgeklappt ist, während alle auf irgendeinen Willi Wichtig warteten. 
Und manche dieser fragwürdigen Events (Zapfenstreich) weckten in mir äußerst ungute Gefühle - Stahlhelme, Fackeln, Stiefel knallen auf Kopfsteinpflaster gehören in Tarantino-Filme, nicht in meine Heimatstadt ;-) }

Und jetzt denk ich an was erbauliches, an die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver zum Bleistift, die ich morgen gerne dem Sir Alex zum Probewedeln in die Hand drücken möchte. Hoffentlich läßt er sich von den komplett verrückten Südschweden in einer östlichen Hansestadt nicht unter den Konferenztisch trinken.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> So einen wie mich z.B. ... allerdings etwas jünger an Jahren und nicht ganz so mitgenommen.



Ganz exakt dort schließe ich mich auch an !
Kann ich nichts hinzuzufügen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Strammstehen, salutieren, Hand aufs Herz - dankeschön, ohne mich.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir, aber einige Hymnen sind einfach vom musikalischen her ziemlich schön - ich denke da z.B. an die englische und russische Hymne. Unsere eigene finde ich dagegen nicht sonderlich mitreißend - außer ich hätte vielleicht grade olympisches Gold geholt, das wäre vielleicht ne andere Situation, die aber definitiv nie eintreten wird.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich garantiere dir, dass ein Waller ab 1,00cm an einer Matche ein Erlebnis ist. Probier das mal mit ner Plötze an der Wallerrute ^^



Jo ein einmaliges Erlebnis welches du sicher nicht in Frequenz erleben willst...dat schafft die kleine Pumpe sonst nich


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei dir, aber einige Hymnen sind einfach vom musikalischen her ziemlich schön - ich denke da z.B. an die englische und russische Hymne. Unsere eigene finde ich dagegen nicht sonderlich mitreißend - außer ich hätte vielleicht grade olympisches Gold geholt, das wäre vielleicht ne andere Situation, die aber definitiv nie eintreten wird.


Unsere wurde so gemacht, weil sie wußten, dass Birne Oggersheim mal Kandesbunzler wird. Da wurde was zum Mitlallen gebraucht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> {Haha, ich hab es bei fast jeder dieser Veranstaltungen erlebt, daß dann mindestens ein strammstehender Uniformträger abgeklappt ist, während alle auf irgendeinen Willi Wichtig warteten.
> Und manche dieser fragwürdigen Events (Zapfenstreich) weckten in mir äußerst ungute Gefühle - Stahlhelme, Fackeln, Stiefel knallen auf Kopfsteinpflaster gehören in Tarantino-Filme, nicht in meine Heimatstadt ;-) }
> 
> Und jetzt denk ich an was erbauliches, an die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver zum Bleistift, die ich morgen gerne dem Sir Alex zum Probewedeln in die Hand drücken möchte. Hoffentlich läßt er sich von den komplett verrückten Südschweden in einer östlichen Hansestadt nicht unter den Konferenztisch trinken.


Ich habe in weiser vorraussicht (heute 600km gefahren und morgen, mit einem Zwischenstopp im nichtschwedischen Rostock, nochmal das gleiche zurück, ging leider nicht anders) nur sehr gesittet den örtlichen Brauereispezialitäten gefrönt und bin drauf und dran ins Bett zu gehen. Ich bin extrem gespannt, auf die Rolle, die Ruten und Last but not least auf unseren geo =)


----------



## geomas

^ dann ab in die Koje, Sir Alex. Ich freu mich auf unser Minimal-Ükel-Treffen!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ^ dann ab in die Koje, Sir Alex. Ich freu mich auf unser Minimal-Ükel-Treffen!



Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß Männer, wird bestimmt zünftig bei euch 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Dem schließe ich mich an. Ihr habt euch bestimmt viel zu erzählen. El Potto, fahr vorsichtig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Heute ist, nach bald 7 Wochen, die exorbitant teure Pocket Pole aus China eingetroffen. Insgeheim habe ich sie und die 5,68 € ja schon abgeschrieben, denn China befände sich ja im Zustand des Aufruhrs und da wisse man nicht um die Lieferzeiten, wie man mir schrieb. In China scheint es ganz seltsame Kohlefaser zu geben, denn dieser 3 m lange Grundelminator ist sehr fein, aber ungemein belastbar und dennoch solide. Bin schon sehr am überlegen, ob ich ihn nicht mit gebunkerten Feederringen ausstattet, plus ein Klapprollenhalter für eine smarte Peche au Toc-Rolle... würde sicher eine schöne, leichte und gut mitnehmbare Rute für Forellenbäche abgeben.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kohlefaser-2-7M-6-3M-Stippe-Angelrute-Angelset-Teleskop-Rute-Stipprute-64cm/292909601699?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=591685538486&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf @geomas Viel Spass wünsch ich Euch bei dem Mini-Ukel-Workshop!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf @geomas Viel Spass wünsch ich Euch bei dem Mini-Ukel-Workshop!
> hg
> Minimax


Dto.

Ich denke oft an die guten Gespräche in GW.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf @geomas: Auch von meiner Seite viel Spaß heute! Zerrt ordentlich was raus. Ich freue mich schon auf Euren Bericht!


----------



## geomas

Angeln werden wir aus Zeitgründen leider nicht. Vielleicht zerren wir einen Teebeutel aus ner Tasse...

Danke für die Anteilnahme, ähhh, die guten Wünsche!


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Heute ist, nach bald 7 Wochen, die exorbitant teure Pocket Pole aus China eingetroffen. Insgeheim habe ich sie und die 5,68 € ja schon abgeschrieben, denn China befände sich ja im Zustand des Aufruhrs und da wisse man nicht um die Lieferzeiten, wie man mir schrieb. In China scheint es ganz seltsame Kohlefaser zu geben, denn dieser 3 m lange Grundelminator ist sehr fein, aber ungemein belastbar und dennoch solide. Bin schon sehr am überlegen, ob ich ihn nicht mit gebunkerten Feederringen ausstattet, plus ein Klapprollenhalter für eine smarte Peche au Toc-Rolle... würde sicher eine schöne, leichte und gut mitnehmbare Rute für Forellenbäche abgeben.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kohlefaser-2-7M-6-3M-Stippe-Angelrute-Angelset-Teleskop-Rute-Stipprute-64cm/292909601699?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=591685538486&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Ich frage mich immer, wie kann man für den Preis so etwas anbieten. Material, Arbeitslohn, Transport, Verpackung und Gewinn soll auch noch gemacht werden.


----------



## Minimax

Ärgerlich, ärgerlich- heut wär ein Angelfenster gewesen. Aber heut vormittag hätte auch die Missus zufällig Zeit gehabt, also hab ich mich entschieden daheimzubleiben und gestern auch garnicht mehr Kram gepackt und Köder besorgt. Und nun musste die Gute wegen plötzlichem Laptoptod heute die ganze Zeit zum Mediamarkt. Das bedeutet, ich bin sozusagen in der Mitte eines Tages mit garnicht schlechten Bedingungen gestrandet, ohne FIsch und ohne Frau. 
Wenn Zeit die kostbarste Ressource ist, dann sind solche Friktionsverluste extrem bescheuert.


----------



## Meefo 46

Minimax schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, ärgerlich- heut wär ein Angelfenster gewesen. Aber heut vormittag hätte auch die Missus zufällig Zeit gehabt, also hab ich mich entschieden daheimzubleiben und gestern auch garnicht mehr Kram gepackt und Köder besorgt. Und nun musste die Gute wegen plötzlichem Laptoptod heute die ganze Zeit zum Mediamarkt. Das bedeutet, ich bin sozusagen in der Mitte eines Tages mit garnicht schlechten Bedingungen gestrandet, ohne FIsch und ohne Frau.
> Wenn Zeit die kostbarste Ressource ist, dann sind solche Friktionsverluste extrem bescheuert.



Abhaken unter Unwegsamkeiten der Zweisamkeit mit unvorhersehbaren Ereignissen.Und


----------



## Minimax

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Abhaken unter Unwegsamkeiten der Zweisamkeit mit unvorhersehbaren Ereignissen.Und



So wird's gemacht!


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, wie kann man für den Preis so etwas anbieten. Material, Arbeitslohn, Transport, Verpackung und Gewinn soll auch noch gemacht werden.


Das bleibt mir auch auf ewig ein Rätsel. Aber auf der anderen Seite ärgert es mich gar nicht, wenn mal was kein Vermögen kostet!



Minimax schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, ärgerlich- heut wär ein Angelfenster gewesen. Aber heut vormittag hätte auch die Missus zufällig Zeit gehabt, also hab ich mich entschieden daheimzubleiben und gestern auch garnicht mehr Kram gepackt und Köder besorgt. Und nun musste die Gute wegen plötzlichem Laptoptod heute die ganze Zeit zum Mediamarkt. Das bedeutet, ich bin sozusagen in der Mitte eines Tages mit garnicht schlechten Bedingungen gestrandet, ohne FIsch und ohne Frau.
> Wenn Zeit die kostbarste Ressource ist, dann sind solche Friktionsverluste extrem bescheuert.


Take it easy und nütze die verloren-gewonnene Zeit für deine Kontemplation.


----------



## Minimax

Natürlich bieten solche Tage mit ihrer trüben Grauigkeit auch angenehmen Zeitvertreib- ein heisser Tee und ein nettes Hörspiel, und das Angelzeug wieder auf Blitzreaktionszeiten fitmachen, Haken und Nübsies auffüllen, Thermoanzug, Wäsche und Kram bereitstellen. Alles piccobello und am richtigem Platz. So dass man, sollte wider Erwarten demnächst eine Startfreigabe kommen, man einfach Köderbeutel- und Dose aus dem Kühlschrankk schnappen, in die Kluft hopsen und losbrausen kann.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Take it easy und nütze die verloren-gewonnene Zeit für deine Kontemplation.


Das ist doch mal ne gute Idee, @Andal! Der Kontemplation werde ich mich angesichts des Gruselwetters bei uns auch hingeben. Der Regen vermischt sich gerade mit Schnee...


----------



## Andal

Das du den geplanten Angeltag absagen musstest, ist natürlich bedauerlich. Aber das du plötzlich einen von allem unbedrängten Nachmittag gewonnen hast, ist doch ein echter Gewinn. Du könntest ja einfach mal nichts machen. Einfach in deinem Fauteuil sitzen und gar nichts machen - Luxus pur!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Finde ich tatsächlich recht unbeeindrucken





Andal schrieb:


> Das du den geplanten Angeltag absagen musstest, ist natürlich bedauerlich. Aber das du plötzlich einen von allem unbedrängten Nachmittag gewonnen hast, ist doch ein echter Gewinn. Du könntest ja einfach mal nichts machen. Einfach in deinem Fauteuil sitzen und gar nichts machen - Luxus pur!



Aber wenigstens etwas Angelzeug in der Hand - sonst kommt man sich doch komisch vor...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens etwas Angelzeug in der Hand - sonst kommt man sich doch komisch vor...


An solchen Tagen greift man zum "The Perfect Angler" und lässt den Geist schweifen...!


----------



## rhinefisher

Das geht auch..


----------



## Tobias85

@Andal: Das klingt doch nach einer ganz brauchbaren Stippe. Ist die eher straff oder eher weich? Wäre ja fast eine Überlegung, sich das 5m-Modell für die Spundwandangelei im Mittellandkanal zu holen. Ich hab nämlich grad heute ein paar neue Posen erhalten (dazu später mehr). 




yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, wie kann man für den Preis so etwas anbieten. Material, Arbeitslohn, Transport, Verpackung und Gewinn soll auch noch gemacht werden.



Naja, Arbeitslohn in China kannste fast vernachlässigen, Materialwert ist eigentlich nicht sonderlich hoch und der Versand wird (oder wurde) soweit ich weiß vom Staat subvetioniert, um das Wirtschaftswachstum zu pushen (wäre aber eh nicht so teuer, da ja nicht die Preise der Deutschen Post, sondern der chinesischen Post gelten).


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein Navi hat mich seit Rostock wegen Staus über die Käffer gejagt und ich habe Orte gesehen die vermutlich seit 90 keine Fremden gesehen haben. Das Mini-ÜkT mit unserem @geomas war sehr schön und interessant, geo liess es sich nicht nehmen mir seine Marginpole unentgeltlich zu überlassen und sämtliche satisfaktionsversuche meinerseits abzulehnen - und ich bleibe verwundert zurück wie ich es verdient habe aus unserem Ükel soviel freundliche zugewandtheit zu erfahren. @Minimax, @Tricast, @Xianeli, @jason 1 und nun @geomas- meine Menge an Ükelrelated Tackle nimmt langsam größere Ausmaße an, ohne dass ich mich angemessen revanchieren kann, deswegen bleibt mir nur "Danke!" Zu sagen und die Dinge in Ehren zu halten.

Ükeln fetzt, ich fahre jetzt weiter in der Hoffnung bald auf die AB zu kommen, lt. Navi sind es noch läppische 2 Stunden, das müsste dich zu schaffen sein.

Ihr lieben, man liest sich vielleicht nachher


----------



## Racklinger

Ich möchte mich hier auch nochmal bei @geomas für das Päckchen mit den Posen bedanken. Da diese auf jeden Fall eingeweiht werden müssen, bin ich tatsächlich versucht meine alte telestippe rauszukramen
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Posen zu leicht und filigran für die Match ist...


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Andal: Das klingt doch nach einer ganz brauchbaren Stippe. Ist die eher straff oder eher weich? Wäre ja fast eine Überlegung, sich das 5m-Modell für die Spundwandangelei im Mittellandkanal zu holen. Ich hab nämlich grad heute ein paar neue Posen erhalten (dazu später mehr).


Fällt eher weich aus - wird auch als light action beschrieben. Achte aber auf die angegebenen Längen! Einmal die rein rechnerische und dann die tatsächliche. Steht aber in der Beschreibung in  der Tabelle.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich war heute auch mal wieder am Wasser, allerdings nur paar Kameraden besuchen, da ich immer noch nicht gescheit laufen kann, geschweige länger stehen oder Takel schleppen. 
Gelaufen war allerdings nicht so sonderlich viel! 
Die Spinnfischer hatten einen Zander  ( gerade maßig ) 
Die Friedfischangler hatten ein paar wenige Rotaugen auf Maden mit Curry perforiert .
Trotzdem habe ich unheimlich Lust bekommen auch wieder zu angeln .
Bin ja erst letzten Sommer in unseren Verein eingetreten und hab von unseren 31 Gewässern lange noch nicht alle durch. 
Wir haben dort absolut traum schönes Gewässer im Wald mit Karpfen und Schleien ! Das werde ich nächstes Jahr mal ne Woche beehren  
Naja heute Abend kommt nix im Fernsehen was ich gucken möchte, da werde ich mal paar Rollen bespulen und paar Karpfenmontagen vorbereiten das ich nächstes Jahr ne gute Auswahl habe .

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Danke an @Kochtopf für den Umweg an den Rostocker Stadtrand!
Das war ein sehr schönes und spannendes Gespräch mit Dir - und ich habe noch nie so oft das Wort „Döbel” gehört wie an diesem Freitag Nachmittag ;-)
Kochtopf ist nun der 2te Ükel*, den ich in Fleisch und Blut in freier Wildbahn kennenlernen durfte und hoffentlich werden weitere Stammtisch-Brüder folgen.
So ein Gespräch vis-a-vis ist doch noch mal etwas anderes als der (von mir/uns allen sehr geschätzte) Meinungsaustausch, das lockere Geplauder und die Fachsimpelei hier am virtuellen Stammtisch.
Ohne die stetige Konversation online oder besser in der realen Welt würden wir alle ja auch anglerisch im eigenen Saft schmoren, im Kreis laufen, selten über den Tellerrand hinausblicken.
Deshalb danke für die Anregungen (Stichwort Curry-Made, die Döbel-Angelei bei Hochwasser). 
Hoffentlich behältst Du, Kochtopf, das seltsame Bundesland rechts oben auf der Karte (Du hast ne aktuelle Karte, hoffe ich...) und seine teilweise etwas schrägen Bewohner in guter Erinnerung.

Also, liebe Ükels, falls Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, Eure Stammtischbrüder im „echten Leben” kennenzulernen - ergreift die Chance!
Viele Grüße in die Runde, habt ein erholsames Wochenende, 
Georg.




*) nach dem Besuch an einem geheimen Gewässer mit unserem hoch geschätzten Professor Tinca


----------



## Kauli11

@ pirania, hast ja richtiges Pech.
Wünsche dir alles Gute und daß du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst.
Wo liegst du denn? Franziskus,- Clemens,- oder Uniklinik? Wir drücken dir auf jeden Fall ganz feste die Daumen.


----------



## geomas

@Andal - Glückwunsch zur Immer-dabei-Teleskop-Peitsche aus dem Reich der Mitte!


Ist schon irre: da gebe ich heute ne Stippe ab, um etwas Licht in den Rutenwald zu bekommen und bestelle umgehend 2 von den handlichen Stöckern in Bambus-Optik.
Wo soll das alles noch hinführen...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal - Glückwunsch zur Immer-dabei-Teleskop-Peitsche aus dem Reich der Mitte!
> 
> 
> Ist schon irre: da gebe ich heute ne Stippe ab, um etwas Licht in den Rutenwald zu bekommen und bestelle umgehend 2 von den handlichen Stöckern in Bambus-Optik.
> Wo soll das alles noch hinführen...


Das ist ein guter Tausch.Eine Rute wech und zwei neue


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal - Glückwunsch zur Immer-dabei-Teleskop-Peitsche aus dem Reich der Mitte!
> 
> 
> Ist schon irre: da gebe ich heute ne Stippe ab, um etwas Licht in den Rutenwald zu bekommen und bestelle umgehend 2 von den handlichen Stöckern in Bambus-Optik.
> Wo soll das alles noch hinführen...


...bis die Türe nicht mehr zugeht.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Fällt eher weich aus - wird auch als light action beschrieben. Achte aber auf die angegebenen Längen! Einmal die rein rechnerische und dann die tatsächliche. Steht aber in der Beschreibung in  der Tabelle.



Das mit den längen habe ich bemerkt, danke aber für den Hinweis.  Dann muss ich mal meine bevorzugten Stellen ausloten und gucken, welche die passende Länge ist.



geomas schrieb:


> Kochtopf ist nun der 2te Ükel*, den ich in Fleisch und Blut in freier Wildbahn kennenlernen durfte und hoffentlich werden weitere Stammtisch-Brüder folgen.



Mit Sicherheit, vermutlich spätestens im März in Bremen


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Danke an @Kochtopf für den Umweg an den Rostocker Stadtrand!
> Das war ein sehr schönes und spannendes Gespräch mit Dir - und ich habe noch nie so oft das Wort „Döbel” gehört wie an diesem Freitag Nachmittag ;-)


Ich bin anglerisch eben ebenso limitiert wie engagiert


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin anglerisch eben ebenso limitiert wie engagiert



Kommt sofort auf die Liste der Ükel Bonmots. Bald haben wir nen Abreisskalender zusammen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...bis die Türe nicht mehr zugeht.



Haha, wie @Kochtopf bestätigen kann habe ich einen Teil der Tackle-Sammlung bereits in den PKW ausgelagert...



Nochmal im Rückblick: die Blicke der Passanten, als Sir Alex und ich diverse Stippen auf dem Parkplatz probe-wedelten...
Ich hab dann noch den Alarm bei Angel-Joe ausgelöst - das Rätsel konnte nicht gelöst werden. Habe zu Hause die Tasche auf den Kopf gestellt: aber ich habe weder unbeabsichtigt noch mutwillig „Beute” gemacht. Ehrlich.

Und @Kochtopf  - bevor Du mit den gummierten Spitzenteilen der Stippe angreifst: checke bitte die Gummizüge. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind sie noch okay, aber ich habe sie jetzt auch nicht mit der Lupe geprüft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nebenbei bemerkt: el Potto ist wieder zu Hause und das ohne eine Spur der Verwüstung auf der A7 hinterlassen zu haben. Von Schwerin bis Wolfsburg durfte ich Landstraße fahren weil scheinbar ein riesenstau war. Ich fühle mich gebraucht.
@geomas hat mich sehr verwöhnt und eine darent valley rute mitgebracht- meine Herren, die rute wirkt sehr filigran aber hat überraschend viel rückgrat- tolles Teil! Wird demnächst bestellt


----------



## Xianeli

Hallo liebe Mitükelaner, 

Habe ein wenig Angelzeugs gewonnen und hätte 2 Nagelneue Anaconda Evil Eye Bissanzeiger abzugeben da ich sie nicht benötige. Jemand Interesse? Möchte auch nichts dafür


----------



## Xianeli

Xianeli schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitükelaner,
> 
> Habe ein wenig Angelzeugs gewonnen und hätte 2 Nagelneue Anaconda Evil Eye Bissanzeiger abzugeben da ich sie nicht benötige. Jemand Interesse? Möchte auch nichts dafür



Edit: gelobe auch Besserung was den Verand anbelangt ( nicht so wie bei @Kochtopf  )


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, wie @Kochtopf bestätigen kann habe ich einen Teil der Tackle-Sammlung bereits in den PKW ausgelagert...
> 
> 
> 
> Nochmal im Rückblick: die Blicke der Passanten, als Sir Alex und ich diverse Stippen auf dem Parkplatz probe-wedelten...
> Ich hab dann noch den Alarm bei Angel-Joe ausgelöst - das Rätsel konnte nicht gelöst werden. Habe zu Hause die Tasche auf den Kopf gestellt: aber ich habe weder unbeabsichtigt noch mutwillig „Beute” gemacht. Ehrlich.
> 
> Und @Kochtopf  - bevor Du mit den gummierten Spitzenteilen der Stippe angreifst: checke bitte die Gummizüge.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie noch okay, aber ich habe sie jetzt auch nicht mit der Lupe geprüft.


Ich werde wohl morgen schon die Margin einweihen können. Die Gummis machen auf mich einen guten Eindruck aber ich kontrolliere sie natürlich eingehend bevor sie zum Einsatz kommen. Vielleicht organisiere ich noch Maden...

Aber ansonsten sieht dein Kofferraum wie bei fast allen anglern die ich kenne aus - meinem ausdrücklich eingeschlossen ^^


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Gerade bin ich zurück von einer frankophilen ü-90 Party..
Ich will euch nicht langweilen, mit der Aufzählung der erlesen Spezialitäten, welche auf sonderbaren und verwunschenen Wegen den Weg in das verwunschene und sonderbare Gebäude gefunden haben, in welchem ich eben für einige Stunden in angenehmster Gesellschaft verweilen durfte,aber nachdem ich auf der mir maximal möglichen Stufe der Impertinenz auf mein Lieblingsthema hingewiesen habe, kamen endlich die uralten Angelgeschichten zur Sprache.. .
Habt ihr schonmal gehört daß man Haie mit kochenden Melonen fängt?
So ganz habe ich der Geschichte nicht folgen können, aber es klang barbarisch.. .
Oder daß an der Somme der Döbel mit großen Senken gefangen und zu Hühnerfutter verabeitet wurde?
Ich bin noch ganz geflashed..
Morgen gehts an die Nordervaart zum Rotaugen und/oder Barsche ärgern - mal sehen was geht...
Euch allen einen schönen Abend und dem Phirania gute Besserung!


----------



## Tobias85

So, wie vorhin angekündigt nun noch zu meinen Neuankömmlingen. Ein Bisschen gehts mir ja wie unserem Kochtopf: Kunstvolle Posen von Minimax und Jason fanden in Gieselwerder den Weg in meine Hände, vor einigen Wochen/Monaten durfte ich die wunderbare Greys Feederrute von Georg bei mir begrüßen und heute trudelte von eben jenem noch ein weiteres kleines Päckchen mit so einigen Posen bei mir ein. Ich hab versucht, die ganzen Stipp-Posen, die Insert-Waggler und die zwei Stickfloats mit meinen beschränkten künstlerischen Fähigkeiten mal ein bisschen in Szene zu setzen. Vier weitere, etwas schwerere Schleppposen habe ich mal nicht mit reingenommen, da sie nicht ükel-konform auf Friedfisch eingesetzt werden sollen und mit ihrer dominanten Farbgebung nicht vom relevanten ablenken sollen.







Die erste Pose hängt schon an der Stippe und wird im Laufe des Wochenendes auf jeden Fall noch eingeweiht.  An dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz herzliches DANKE an unseren @geomas für diesen wirklich bunten Posenstrauß, mit dem ich hoffentlich demnächst das eine oder andere Rotauge (zumindest kurzfristig) an Land zaubern kann.


----------



## Tobias85

Dir viel Erfolg morgen, @rhinefisher...nimmst du Melonen mit?


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dir viel Erfolg morgen, @rhinefisher...nimmst du Melonen mit?



Klar - ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich sie koche...
Glückwunsch zum wirklich schönen Posenstrauß vom Geo..


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf  - viel Erfolg dann beim Stippen!

@Xianeli  - schön, mal wieder von Dir zu lesen! El Potto hat schon Deine Abwesenheit im Thread/am Stammtisch bedauert. Hoffentlich läuft alles gut bei Dir!

@Tobias85 - schöner bunter Strauß, hoffentlich gibts RAMBAZAMBA an Deiner Stippe!

@rhinefisher  - maximale Erfolge an der Nordervaart!



#preston - angelt eigentlich irgendjemand vom Stammtisch mit Ruten dieser Marke?
Es sind ja alle möglichen Hersteller in den Futteralen der Ükel-Bruderschaft vertreten, ausdrücklich eingeschlossen einige absolute Nischenhersteller (die Exoten unter den Exoten). Die Frage kam heute auf. 

Ich selbst arbeite momentan mehr als ich eigentlich möchte und überlege, ob ich mir für eine Rute, die ich dem Ükel noch nicht vorgestellt habe, eine Preston-Rolle hole.
Selbst-Gratifikation, Selbstbetrug, irgendetwas in dieser Richtung. Dann bin ich mit Rollen aber wirklich durch, isch schwöre!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal gehört daß man Haie mit kochenden Melonen fängt?


Ich kenne das nur mit Kokosnüssen aus dem Feuer. Irgend welche Insulaner haben so ihr Mittagessen erbeutet.

Aber ich weiss aus Erzählungen, dass man in der Gmundner Traun alle paar Jahre mit Netzen Züge auf die sog. "Hunger-Äschen" machte. So hielt man sie bestandsmäßig in Grenzen und verhinderte eine echte Verbuttung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt: el Potto ist wieder zu Hause und das ohne eine Spur der Verwüstung auf der A7 hinterlassen zu haben. Von Schwerin bis Wolfsburg durfte ich Landstraße fahren weil scheinbar ein riesenstau war. Ich fühle mich gebraucht.
> @geomas hat mich sehr verwöhnt und eine darent valley rute mitgebracht- meine Herren, die rute wirkt sehr filigran aber hat überraschend viel rückgrat- tolles Teil! Wird demnächst bestellt



Oh da bist du durch meine alte Heimat gekommen, wo ich mal ne Zeitlang gewohnt hatte ....du bist dann wohl über Ludwigslust ,Grabow an " Karstädt " vorbei gekommen über Perleberg ,Wittenberge über Salzwedel nach Wolfsburg und auch an meiner neuen Heimat Braunschweig vorbei gekommen! 
Da hätte eine Tasse Kaffee für Dich bereit gestanden! 
Aber genau diese Strecke durch die Prignitz und die Altmark habe ich auch unzählige male verflucht! 
Eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Gegend aber wenn man vorwärts kommen will die Hölle. 
Das zieht sich schlimmer wie Kaugummi !
Gut das du wieder heile Zuhause bist und es schön war an der Ostsee! 


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

^ und dummerweise sieht man derzeit am Spätnachmittag/Abend nicht so viel von der schönen Landschaft...

„Lulu” und Grabow kenne ich auch noch von ganz früher. In Grabow war ich das erste Mal Zeuge eines (gescheiterten) Angelversuchs meines Vaters.
Ist weit mehr als 40 Jahre her. Als allererstes hat er das mitgebrachte Eimerchen mit Elde-Wasser gefüllt - darin sollten sich dann unsere Fänge tummeln...


edit: das ist vermutlich meine älteste Angel-Erinnerung überhaupt. Ich war etwa 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wow ! Jemand der die Gegend kennt! Das ist selten ! @geomas 
Die Elde ist ein top Gewässer  ( ein kleiner Kanal der die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte mit der Elbe verbindet ) aber zugeben wie viele Kanäle nicht leicht zu beangeln .

Ja im Dunkeln und vielleicht noch bei Regen hat man nix von der Landschaft, da will man nur vorwärts kommen und das ist stressig über die ganzen Orte ...
Bei Tag ,wenn man Zeit hat ist aber nicht nur das Angeln dort ein Genuss !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Väter generieren bisweilen bizarre Szenen, die sich einem lebenslang auf die Festplatte brennen.

Meiner wollte mal an unserem Weiher die Kaulquappen reduzieren. Fragt mich bitte nicht, warum. Mit dem Hieb eines ausgezogenen Gummistiefels wollte er einen dichten Schwarm erschlagen. Vater, Mutter und Kind patschnass, aber nicht eine einzige Kaulquappe auch nur annähernd benommen. Das Thema Kaulquappen in Angelteichen war dann lange mit einem Tabu in unserer Familie belegt. 

Er setzte dann eine(!) große Regenbogenforelle ein. Nach ein paar Wochen waren die Kaulquappen weg, oh Wunder, waren es doch auch welche von Erdkröten und von der Forelle haben wir auch nie wieder was gesehen.


----------



## Xianeli

@geomas ja alles prima bei mir, hab momentan nur einfach keine Zeit. Kinder, Hausbau, Fortbildung, Schichtarbeit und und und..... ja da blieb nichtmal Zeit zum angeln  hab aber immer brav gelesen was hier so los war


----------



## Andal

Mit dem LKW bin ich viel herumgekommen. An den schönsten Angelplätzen VORBEI zu fahren, waren die dunkelsten Kapitel meiner Karriere.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das glaube ich dir @Andal !
Das ist übel wenn man wunderbare Gewässer sieht, womöglich noch mit Anglern und selbst muss man Kilometer machen! 
Oder vielleicht noch schlimmer, man nächtigt direkt an einem Gewässer und kann trotzdem nicht angeln ,da man natürlich nicht für überall ne Genehmigung hat ! Ne Reiserute und bisschen Takel könnte man ja in jedem LKW unterbringen zur Not !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich habs auch nie geschafft und irgendwann auch aufgegeben.


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow ! Jemand der die Gegend kennt! Das ist selten ! @geomas
> Die Elde ist ein top Gewässer  ( ein kleiner Kanal der die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte mit der Elbe verbindet ) aber zugeben wie viele Kanäle nicht leicht zu beangeln .
> 
> Ja im Dunkeln und vielleicht noch bei Regen hat man nix von der Landschaft, da will man nur vorwärts kommen und das ist stressig über die ganzen Orte ...
> Bei Tag ,wenn man Zeit hat ist aber nicht nur das Angeln dort ein Genuss !
> 
> LG Michael



Kennen tue ich die Gegend leider nicht (mehr), war als Kind aber öfters in dieser Ecke. Würde vermutlich heute kaum noch was wiedererkennen.
Vielleicht fahre ich da mal hin, ist leider ein ganz schöner „Riemen” zu fahren (etwa 130km). 
Wäre dann eher was für einen sentimentalen Kindheits-Revival-Erinnerungs-Angel-Trip.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 - sorry, daß ich neulich im Winkelpicker-Thread Deine Sigma Wand vergessen hatte - hier geht so viel ab... 
Eventuell hätte ich was für Deine Wand: ein winziges Shakespeare-Röllchen aus den frühen 90er Jahren. Ich mach die Tage mal ein Foto davon, hab für das Röllchen keine Verwendung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kann ich dir nur empfehlen  ! Wirklich eine schöne Gegend mit super vielen tollen Gewässern !
Und richtig schön ist, auf den kleinen Dörfern ticken die Uhren noch etwas anders, dort ist die Zeit stehen geblieben irgendwie. 
Ich liebe solche Touren auch sehr, wo man sich Kindheitserinnerungen zurück holt ! Bei mir ist das der Rhein! Dort habe ich meine Kindheit verbracht, es war aber normal, nix besonderes! 
Heutzutage zieht es mich sehr oft wieder dahin zurück! Und siehe da ,es ist wunderschön! Und jedesmal was ganz besonderes. 
Von Karstädt damals bin ich die Strecke Richtung Rostock auch oft gefahren, angefangen vom Brandungsangeln oder nur mal baden in der Ostsee ! Es hat auch was ganz besonderes!  Der Osten ist wunderschön ! Nicht nur Ihr habt mit der Möglichkeit zu Reisen etwas dazu bekommen sondern wir auch mit der Möglichkeit in den Osten fahren zu können ! 
Die 6 Jahre die ich dort gelebt hatte ,habe ich sehr genossen !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 - sorry, daß ich neulich im Winkelpicker-Thread Deine Sigma Wand vergessen hatte - hier geht so viel ab...
> Eventuell hätte ich was für Deine Wand: ein winziges Shakespeare-Röllchen aus den frühen 90er Jahren. Ich mach die Tage mal ein Foto davon, hab für das Röllchen keine Verwendung.


Ja, darüber würde ich mich freuen. Aber für Shakespeare-Rollen hat man doch immer eine Verwendung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

ich wollt Euch nur wissen lassen, dass ich grade eben eine riesige, dicke Scheibe Grützwurst vom Metzger, die ich für Köderstudien extra besorgt hatte, scharf angebraten, so dass sich ne leckere Kruste auf den Köstlichen Krümeln gebildet hatte, gebraten und aufgefressen habe, und sie war bei den Göttern deftig und schmackhaft!


----------



## geomas

Soso, „Köderstudien” also. 

Ich habe 2 Pils, mit denen ich eigentlich Sensas Gros Gardons anmischen wollte und eine Tüte Frit-Sticks (ungarisch), die zum Wecken gelangweilter Cypriniden angedacht war, auf eine mögliche Eignung für den Verzehr durch mittelalte Zweibeiner geprüft. Köderstudien eben. Was tut man nicht alles fürs Hobby.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> ich wollt Euch nur wissen lassen, dass ich grade eben eine riesige, dicke Scheibe Grützwurst vom Metzger, die ich für Köderstudien extra besorgt hatte, scharf angebraten, so dass sich ne leckere Kruste auf den Köstlichen Krümeln gebildet hatte, gebraten und aufgefressen habe, und sie war bei den Göttern deftig und schmackhaft!


Wenn man schon mal eine richtig gute Grützwurst bekommt..... Und Du hast ja auch nicht gesagt, dass damit Fische geködert werden sollten


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Das klingt ja nach einer bizarren Party ... mit kochenden Melonenen auf Haie. 
Naja, auf jede Fall heute viel Erfolg mit den Rotaugen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow ! Jemand der die Gegend kennt! Das ist selten !



@Waller Michel: Schön, dass es mit den Knochen so langsam wieder besser wird! So ganz unbekannt sind mir die Örtlichkeiten zwischen Bleckede und Rühstedt übrigens auch nicht. Ich fische selber vergleichsweise häufig in der Elbe, entweder bei Walmsburg oder im Schnackenburger Bereich. Den Rudower See kenne ich natürlich auch, allerdings nur vom spazierengehen und ein Flüsschen wie die Löcknitz steht noch auf dem Zettel für künftige Angeltouren. Vor einigen Jahren war ich mit Mrs. wuemmehunter häufig ostelbisch unterwegs, aktuell zieht es uns mehr ins Wendland.
Und morgen, ja für morgen haben wir uns salomonisch für die Mitte entschieden. Die jährliche Kohlfahrt mit der MS "Lüneburger Heide" auf der Elbe steht auf dem Programm. Los geht es von Lauenburg aus in Richtung Hitzacker. Wir sitzen wie immer ganz vorne an Tisch 1B (weil Ferdinand da genügend Platz für sich und seine Decke hat). Und während wir uns dann Kohl & Pinkel (das ist auch so eine Art Grützwurst) schmecken lassen, werden wir diesen wunderbaren Fluss genießen und ich außerdem nach neuen Angelplätzen Ausschau halten. Und hoffentlich bekommen wir auch wieder viele Seeadler zu sehen. Letztes Jahr haben wir während der rund vierstündigen Tour knapp 20 von den eindrucksvollen Greifvögel beobachten können..
Allen die ans Wasser kommen (bei mir wird es an diesem Wochenende nichts) , wünsche ich wie immer spannende und entspannende Stunden!
Anbei noch ein Foto von den verheißungsvollen Buhnenfeldern bei Walmsburg ...


----------



## Waller Michel

Wow @Wuemmehunter 
Toller Beitrag! 
Wenn du planst an Löcknitz ,Stepnitz oder sogar am Rudowersee mal zu Angeln ,dann melde dich nochmal !
Könnte Dir dann per PN paar schöne Spots verraten, wo man nicht nur gut fängt sondern auch gut sitzt. 
In der Prignitz wird übrigens hauptsächlich Knieperkohl gegessen! Das ist dort so das Gegenstück, ein Gericht das seinen Ursprung im 30 Jährigen Krieg hatte. Lose Wurst selbstverständlich auch! 
Die Elbe ist natürlich auch fast überall sehr gut zum Angeln ,wenn du gerne an die Elbe fährst, kann ich dir den Bereich um den Hafen in Lenzen sehr empfehlen, gerade Friedfische stellen sich dort gerne aus der Strömung raus. 
Das selbe gilt auch für die Hafenbecken von Wittenberge ,dort gibt es auch schöne Zander .

Sooooo jetzt gibt es ein harter Tag! Mir juckt es gewaltig in den Fingern  
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs,
also, nachdem die Grützwurst sich als zu lecker für Köderzwecke erwiesen hat, hab ich heute einen Kurzansitz nach altem Muster durchgeführt, Einige Bisse und zwei Standardfische gabs und einen Aussteiger. Leider auch viele Hänger und irgendwie war´s mir auch sehr frostig, da hab ich dann schnell den Rückzug angetreten. Habe Etwas mit der Ködergröße experimentiert, Konnte heute erneut deutlich beobachten, dass kleinere Würfel so um 1cm sehr beliebt sind, größere hingegen bleiben länger liegen. Und ich bin mit der Hakengröße deutlich heraufgegangen- habe mal Kamasan Bsoundso verwendet, dünndrähtige Öhrhaken (Aber von mir in Plättchenmanier gebunden) die sehr groß ausfallen. Ich hab keine harten Beweise, bin da aber glaube ich auf der richtigen Spur.
Hatte auch Leber a la Illner mit dabei, aber aufgrund akuter Eisfingergefahr und der generellen Beissfaulheit ist sie nicht zum Einsatzt gekommen, meint ihr die hält im Kühli bis morgen? (Falls ich rauskomme, die Missus wirkt aktuell etwas humorlos, und ihr wisst ja, _niemals den Bogen überspannen_). Ohnehin sind keine Sternstunden zu erwarten, und bei der geringen Bissfrequenz und meiner beschämenden Bissverwertung droht jederzeit das Franzosentum. Plus, ich muss mein Temeperaturregime ein bisschen nachjustieren, heut war´s echt frisch.
Immerhin ist der Gerechtigkeit genüge getan, ich wünsche allen am Wasser recht viel erfolg und schöne Stunden,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Normalerweise hält die Leber problemlos. Gehe ja mal davon aus, dass du sie kühl lagern wirst. Á la Illner wirst du sie ggf. etwas nachpanieren müssen, weil sie ja dazu neigt, zu safteln.

Wir haben hier den "Historischen Weihnachtsmarkt" am toben. Heute und morgen - wird auch wieder vergehen. Plärrende Kinder und Qualm vom Schwenkgrill, aber zum Glück stehen die Winde günstig...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Du solltest Dir auch mal die Hähnchenleber scharf anbraten und direkt aus der Pfanne mampfen, ist richtig lecker!und Petri zu den beiden Standardfischen! Güstern?


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri zu den beiden Standardfischen! Güstern?



Petri Dank -Nein, Döbel natürlich Standard bezieht sich auf die vorherrschende Größenklasse an dem Abschnitt um die 40. Gottseidank behelligen mich die Glubschis nicht an der aktuellen Stelle, also noch nicht..
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax: Du solltest Dir auch mal die Hähnchenleber scharf anbraten und direkt aus der Pfanne mampfen, ist richtig lecker!und Petri zu den beiden Standardfischen! Güstern?


Da empfehle ich dann aber dringend andere Gewürze, als die aus dem Angelladen!


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Bis morgen im Kühlschrank hält die mit Sicherheit durch...Petri zu den heutigen Fischen.

Meine Stippe steht seit gestern Abend bettelnd in der Ecke, aber heute war erstmal Möbel aufbauen und ein bisschen renovieren angesagt. Den Rotaugen (und vielleicht den letzten Rotfedern) werd ich erst morgen nachstellen...


----------



## rhinefisher

So - zurück von der Nordervaart.
Es gab ein Wenig Fisch, aber leider nix Ükel-relevantes.
Wir hatten wirklich schönes Wetter, nur mit dem Stippen wollte es nicht funktionieren - nicht der geringste Anstubser.. .


----------



## geomas

Petri heil an @Minimax und an @rhinefisher - schön, daß Eure Fischzüge am kalten Novemberrest mit kescherbaren Erfolgen belohnt wurden.
Danke für den Hinweis auf die Ködergröße - gut zu wissen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja ...es geht stark auf Dezember zu ,da werden die Bisse naturgemäß weniger !
Allerdings können trotzdem schöne Fische dabei sein, für die es sich lohnt zu frieren .
Manche Fischsorten sind bei diesem Wetter fast gar nicht mehr zu fangen, andere wiederum lassen sich mit kleineren Ködern immer noch überlisten.
Pinkis können jetzt eventuell die Entscheidung bringen, ich habe bei diesen Temperaturen, ganz untypischer Weise auch schon gut mit Zuckis aus der Zoohandlung gefangen ,gleichzeitig mit einer anderen Rute nebeneinander, mit Maden gar nichts.
Wenn ihr jetzt eure Köder und das Futter zum Anfüttern mit Lockstoffen vetesetzt ,solltet Ihr eventuell, genau wie ich auch auf die Basis der Lockstoffe ,Aromen etc Achten.
Ist der Lockstoff auf Ölbasis ,dann gibt er im Sommer sehr lange ein prima Aroma ab ! Ist das Wasser dann aber kühler als 15 oder 16 Grad ,dann kommen Lockstoffe auf Alkoholbasis zum Einsatz, weil die in kälterem Wasser viel besser ihr Aroma abgeben können.
Das müssen nicht immer Lockstoffe aus dem Angelladen sein, kann auch aus dem Supermarkt kommen, wie zB Vanillearoma ,Mandel oder wenn man es bekommt Lebkuchenaroma ! Dort ist Anis drin, das gebe ich den Abend davor in eine Hand voll Maden oder Pinkis und verwende sie gerne bei kaltem Wetter.
Auch Uozo ( hoffentlich habe ich das richtig geschrieben? ) kann eine sehr gute Würze in kaltem Wasser sein!


LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ...es geht stark auf Dezember zu ,da werden die Bisse naturgemäß weniger !
> Allerdings können trotzdem schöne Fische dabei sein, für die es sich lohnt zu frieren .
> Manche Fischsorten sind bei diesem Wetter fast gar nicht mehr zu fangen, andere wiederum lassen sich mit kleineren Ködern immer noch überlisten.
> Pinkis können jetzt eventuell die Entscheidung bringen, ich habe bei diesen Temperaturen, ganz untypischer Weise auch schon gut mit Zuckis aus der Zoohandlung gefangen ,gleichzeitig mit einer anderen Rute nebeneinander, mit Maden gar nichts.
> Wenn ihr jetzt eure Köder und das Futter zum Anfüttern mit Lockstoffen vetesetzt ,solltet Ihr eventuell, genau wie ich auch auf die Basis der Lockstoffe ,Aromen etc Achten.
> Ist der Lockstoff auf Ölbasis ,dann gibt er im Sommer sehr lange ein prima Aroma ab ! Ist das Wasser dann aber kühler als 15 oder 16 Grad ,dann kommen Lockstoffe auf Alkoholbasis zum Einsatz, weil die in kälterem Wasser viel besser ihr Aroma abgeben können.
> Das müssen nicht immer Lockstoffe aus dem Angelladen sein, kann auch aus dem Supermarkt kommen, wie zB Vanillearoma ,Mandel oder wenn man es bekommt Lebkuchenaroma ! Dort ist Anis drin, das gebe ich den Abend davor in eine Hand voll Maden oder Pinkis und verwende sie gerne bei kaltem Wetter.
> Auch Uozo ( hoffentlich habe ich das richtig geschrieben? ) kann eine sehr gute Würze in kaltem Wasser sein!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Du meinst sicher ouzo ?Der schmeckt auch ganz gut.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jipp  genau Uozo ,kam mir auch irgendwie komisch vor ,wusste nur nicht wo der Fehler liegt  habs oben korrigiert 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - zurück von der Nordervaart.
> Es gab ein Wenig Fisch, aber leider nix Ükel-relevantes.
> Wir hatten wirklich schönes Wetter, nur mit dem Stippen wollte es nicht funktionieren - nicht der geringste Anstubser.. .





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jipp  genau Uozo ,kam mir auch irgendwie komisch vor ,wusste nur nicht wo der Fehler liegt  habs oben korrigiert
> 
> LG Michael


Ich nehme bei der Kälte immer Grog mit zum angeln
Wenn die Fische nicht beissen wollen bin wenigstens ich hinterher zu frieden...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ich nehme bei der Kälte immer Grog mit zum angeln
> Wenn die Fische nicht beissen wollen bin wenigstens ich hinterher zu frieden...


Nah Kalle geht es dir wider besser?


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank, liebe Jungs, für Euren zuspruch und die Petris!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - zurück von der Nordervaart.
> Es gab ein Wenig Fisch, aber leider nix Ükel-relevantes.



Alles was im Wasser lebt, und was wir mit Schnur Haken und Köder becicrcen können, ist Ükel-Relevant--- Daher zunächst mal Petri!
jetzt bin ich aber sehr neugierig?



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis auf die Ködergröße - gut zu wissen.



Ich muss dazu sagen, dass dies kein Jahreszeitliches Phänomen bei mir ist- Würfel von u, 10mm Kantenkänge sind durchgängig durchs Jahr die beliebtesten bei mir und Produzieren am schnellsten Bisse. Größere hingegen bleiben länger liegen oder werden auch mal ganz ignoriert. Acu gibt es keine Korrelation zwischen Döbellänge und Würfelgröße- oftmals bringen/brachten die kleinen Happen die größeren Exemplare, und extragroße "Premiumwürfel" werden nur und dann zögerlich von den kleineren
Fischen genommen- ein Hinweis auf die Listigkeit des Zielfisches.
Hier noch ein Vorschlag zum Tulippimpen, das habe ich die letzten paar Male ausprobiert, und es scheint sie nicht zu verscheuchen, aber auch nicht in Fressorgien zu versetzen, vielleicht gibt's aber einen Hauch mehr Vertrauen in der kalten Jahreszeit: Ich ersetze jetzt zunehmend die Polenta als Trennmittel ganz oder ANteilsmässig durch diesen abscheulichen vorgeriebenen Parmesan* aus den Streudosen. Funktioniert prima als Trennmittel und erhöht die Stinkigkeit der ohnehin schon Currysierten Würfelchen enorm.

*Ist Euch aufgefallen, dass diese Schwxxne den Parmesello aus den Miracoli Packungen wegrationalisiert haben?  Miracoli ohne Sägemehl ist einfach kein Miracoli mehr. Ich bin traurig und wütend.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Ich nehme bei der Kälte immer Grog mit zum angeln
> Wenn die Fische nicht beissen wollen bin wenigstens ich hinterher zu frieden...



Nabend Phirinha, schon dass Du wieder Da bist, hoffe alles ist erstmal gut gelaufen!


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Ich nehme bei der Kälte immer Grog mit zum angeln
> Wenn die Fische nicht beissen wollen bin wenigstens ich hinterher zu frieden...


Tage war der Kalle krank, jetzt säuft er wieder - Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch einen schönen guten Abend Phiranhia ,schön dich zu lesen ! Ich hoffe es geht dir so einigermaßen? 

@Minimax ,ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen mit den Miracoli ,aber egal was es ist, alles wird teurer und man wird nur noch über den Tisch gezogen! Ohne Parmesan ist das aber nix mehr!  Ich koche zwar zu 95% selbst, frisch und ohne irgendwelche Tüten aber wenn es mal schnell gehen musste ,war Miracoli auch mal lecker. 
Wenn ich Parmesan zum Angeln nutze, dann auch den auß den runden Behältern, der müffelt kräftig und schimmelt nicht so schnell! 


LG Michael


----------



## Andal

In dem Billig-Miracoli vom Rewe, dem Ja-Nudelgericht, ist noch etwas geriebener Schirmständer & Käserinde drin.


----------



## geomas

@phirania - gut zu wissen, daß Du wieder an die schönen Dinge im Leben denkst...

@Minimax  - mein „Tulip-Gitter” produziert Quader von etwa 9x9x??mm Kantenlänge - diese Größe packen auch 20er Plötz ohne jegliche Probleme. 
Ich werd mich Ködergrößentechnisch mal nach oben tasten und das „Gitter” nur für das lose FF-Futter nutzen.

@Waller Michel - Pinkies hat der Angelladen hier nicht auf Vorrat - aber ich werd wohl mal einen Liter bestellen und freue mich schon auf das Gefummel mit den Mini-Haken (die liebe ich aus irgendeinem nicht nachvollziehbaren Grund). Neulich kam als Beigabe eine „Schaumstoff-Disk” mit 10 Matrix-Feeder-Vorfächern mit Hakengröße 20. Sollte passen für Pinkies.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Tage war der Kalle krank, jetzt säuft er wieder - Gott sei Dank!


Du bist ja ein richtiger Poet, Andal.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein richtiger Poet, Andal.


Ich bin höchstens ein halbwegs talentierter Zitatensammler. Der Spruch stammt aus dem "Hans Huckebein" von Wilhelm Busch.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Minimax ,ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen mit den Miracoli ,aber egal was es ist, alles wird teurer und man wird nur noch über den Tisch gezogen! Ohne Parmesan ist das aber nix mehr!
> LG Michael



Lieber Waller Michel, das schlimmste weisst Du ja noch garnicht: Sie haben auch die Sossen- und Gewürzmenge reduziert. Und- aber dafür habe ich keine harten Fakten- die Rezeptur scheint anders zu sein, wesentlich salziger. Ein 60 Jahre alter Klassiker zerstört, ausgelöscht.
Ich mach mir keine Illusionen über Miracoli, aber dann und wann, wenn die ganze Welt und ich überkreuz lagen, habe ich mich gerne mit einem Teller davon in meinem Bärchenfrotteeschlafanzug in mein Nest zurückgezogen und regressiv Heilung gesucht. Das ist nun nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania - gut zu wissen, daß Du wieder an die schönen Dinge im Leben denkst...
> 
> @Minimax  - mein „Tulip-Gitter” produziert Quader von etwa 9x9x??mm Kantenlänge - diese Größe packen auch 20er Plötz ohne jegliche Probleme.
> Ich werd mich Ködergrößentechnisch mal nach oben tasten und das „Gitter” nur für das lose FF-Futter nutzen.
> 
> @Waller Michel - Pinkies hat der Angelladen hier nicht auf Vorrat - aber ich werd wohl mal einen Liter bestellen und freue mich schon auf das Gefummel mit den Mini-Haken (die liebe ich aus irgendeinem nicht nachvollziehbaren Grund). Neulich kam als Beigabe eine „Schaumstoff-Disk” mit 10 Matrix-Feeder-Vorfächern mit Hakengröße 20. Sollte passen für Pinkies.



Jaaa leider!  Das gefriemel kann ich auch nicht richtig leiden! 
Ich hab dafür immer so 14er oder 16er Vorfachhaken von Gamakatsu ,die sind wenigstens schön scharf und dünn, dann noch darauf achten das man die Pinkis richtig rum anködert dann geht es schon. 
Hab aber auch schon genug zermatscht von denen  

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Waller Michel, das schlimmste weisst Du ja noch garnicht: Sie haben auch die Sossen- und Gewürzmenge reduziert. Und- aber dafür habe ich keine harten Fakten- die Rezeptur scheint anders zu sein, wesentlich salziger. Ein 60 Jahre alter Klassiker zerstört, ausgelöscht.
> Ich mach mir keine Illusionen über Miracoli, aber dann und wann, wenn die ganze Welt und ich überkreuz lagen, habe ich mich gerne mit einem Teller davon in meinem Bärchenfrotteeschlafanzug in mein Nest zurückgezogen und regressiv Heilung gesucht. Das ist nun nicht mehr möglich.



Wie Andal schon geschrieben hat! Die billigen vom Dicounter habe noch Parmesan drin und ich finde Sie vom Geschmack sogar besser !

Da Wir hier alle so gerne über das Essen reden / schreiben! 
Was nehmt Ihr im Sommer so mit ans Wasser zum Essen? Ich grille gerne mal am Wasser oder habe auch gerne Nudelsalat dabei und ekel mich auch nicht vor Buletten  
Kaffee ist ein Muss und wenn wir nur Mittags ein paar Stunden am Wasser sind gerne dazu vom Bäcker ein paar Stückchen ( Teilchen in Hessen ) .
Im Winter nehme ich gerne mein Chili con Carne mit, Rezept von meiner Oma ,die war Amerikanerin . ( gebe ich auf Nachfrage gerne weiter )
Wenn wir im Sommer oft tagelang am Wasser sind, grillen wir oder ich mache auch gerne mal eine Reispfanne nach spanischem Vorbild! 
Dosennahrung nur wenn ich keine Zeit hatte irgendwas vorzubereiten, aber einmal im Jahr reicht mir Ravioli  


LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Lieferdienst liefert an meine Strecke, ab und zu grillen wir, meist habe ich nix dabei


----------



## Waller Michel

Lieferdienst ist auch cool !
Dann hast du ne schöne Auswahl! 
Bei uns kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen das die ans Wasser liefern würden, man kann fast nur noch online bestellen, dort muss man gleich Straße und Hausnummer hinterlegen, das muss wiederum mit dem Nachnamen überein stimmen 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Schwächlinge! 'Leistung' kommt von 'Leiden'. Absoluter Fokus, bedingungsloser Fanatismus, totale Hingabe an die Sache. Wir sind hier doch nicht bei den Katpfenanglern! (Btw. Schon jemals den schlanken Carp-boy gesehen?)


----------



## geomas

Kaffee während der Angelei ist fast selbstverständlich, was zu Futtern nehme ich eher selten mit. Hut ab vor @Wuemmehunter und @phirania , die es kulinarisch ja richtig krachen lassen am Wasser. @rhinefisher ist wohl auch so ein Ufer-Gourmet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Schwächlinge! 'Leistung' kommt von 'Leiden'. Absoluter Fokus, bedingungsloser Fanatismus, totale Hingabe an die Sache. Wir sind hier doch nicht bei den Katpfenanglern! (Btw. Schon jemals den schlanken Carp-boy gesehen?)


Schwächlinge? Geh doch mal im T-Shirt nach draussen und wir sprechen uns in zehn Minuten nochmal.  Ich angle selten mit Mais, aber da mich am Wasser oftmals _unvorhersehbare Heißhungerattacken _plagen habe ich immer eine Dose dabei


----------



## TobBok

So Leute
Hier der Bericht der letzten Quappenstints letzte Woche von Samstag auf Sonntag und von gestern zu heute
4er und 6er haken mit ganzen Tauwürmern.
Mitten in der Nacht haben sich die Ruten jeweils immer wieder durchgebogen.
Das Gesamtergebnis beider Nächte
37 Döbel, 1 kleiner Waller und 2 Brassen.
Läuft gut mit den Quappen...*augenroll*


----------



## Tobias85

Essen am Wasser hab ich fast nie dabei. Hier und da packe ich mal ein paar Schoko- oder Müsliriegel mit ein und wenns halbwegs warm ist noch eine Flasche Wasser und gut ist...muss ja alles auch geschleppt werden.


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> So Leute
> Hier der Bericht der letzten [...]stints letzte Woche von Samstag auf Sonntag und von gestern zu heute
> ...
> Läuft gut mit den [...]...*augenroll*



Er hat ihren Namen ausgesprochen. Weiß er denn nicht, dass das hier im Ükel Unglück bringt bei der Ziegenbartdöbel-Angelei?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Er hat ihren Namen ausgesprochen. Weiß er denn nicht, dass das hier im Ükel Unglück bringt bei der Ziegenbartdöbel-Angelei?


Scheinbar nicht. Sowas passiert wenn man postet ohne sich auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.
Wir sind verloren... VERLOREN!


----------



## geomas

Schnell ablenken vom Fauxpas des Ükel-Neulings: 
Schoko- und Müsliriegel halte ich für eine Erfindung des Teufels (und der ist Schweizer, glaub ich).


----------



## geomas

„Carp-Boy” hört sich, pardon, etwas seltsam an, eher so nach Stadtpark. 
Aber die Beobachtung ist „spot-on”: die Karpfenangler, die meine Wege kreuzten, waren eher Typ Stiernacken und „Frisur: ohne”.





Bei denen ^ muß ich auch immer an Carp-Hunters denken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe gerade ein relativ interessantes englisches Frühstücksfleischvideo gefunden, falls es schon mal da war bitte eich um Verzeihung 






Der gute übergießt das gewürfelte Tulip mit kochendem Wasser um Fett aus dem Fleisch zu lösen, damit es sich im Wasser dort einfinden wo es soll - am Grund- und da nach Möglichkeit bleibt. Im Anschluss süßt er es stark (er erzählt iirc etwas von "der Zucker zieht das Fett raus" aber das dürfte nicht stimmen, Zucker entzieht flüssigkeit und es hält so besser am Haken - und treibt nicht mehr auf wegen dem verminderten Fett - das war ja immer das Problem am zu stark dehydrierten Tulip, welches zwar super hält aber leider nicht mehr sinkt) - das ganze Prozedere dürfte sich jetzt im Winter lohnen wo wir ja mehr und mehr in Richtung grundangelei gehen


----------



## Andal

Mein hauptsächliches Futter beim Fischen? Brotzeit halt!

Hier stellvertretend die selbstangesetzten Soleier und immer gerne mit dabei, Tea from the Flask.


----------



## Tobias85

Spannende Sache, El Potto. Ich hätte Angst gehabt, dass mir das kochende Wasser zuviel von den wasserlöslichen Fleischaromen raus löst, aber anscheinend funktioniert es ja trotzdem. Man bräuchte vielleicht mal jemanden, der das mal testet. Am besten jemanden, der sehr viele Döbel auf Tulip fängt. Jemanden, der seine Stellen und seine leinen Flüsse auswendig kennt und die zu erwartenden Fischgrößen genau einschätzen kann. Wenn wir doch hier im Ükel so jemanden hätten, so einen richtigen Tulip-Experten... 

Zum Zucker: Du hast Recht mit dem Wasser entziehen, aber dafür brauchst du schon große Mengen reinen Zucker. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sein Spray unter anderem Alkohol enthält, der ggf. nochmal etwas Fett löst, aber auch das ist nicht so richtig schlüssig.


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf , Kochtopf, Kpchtopf, mein Bester, warum hast Du das denn nicht gleich gesagt, _unvorhersehbare Heisshungerattacken_ sind natürlich quasi medizinisch begründet, und überhaupt nicht mit dekadenter Fettlebe am Ufer zu verwechseln. Denen zu adäquat zu begegnen ist quasi Ükelpflicht. Da ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden gegen sozusagen medizinische Vorräte an Wurstsemmeln, oder ein Tupperchen mit leckerem CHili, oder Chinapfanne, zwischendurch eine Pizza oder ein paar Burger ordern, ein feines Süppchen aus der THermoskanne, etwas kalter Braten, lieber noch etwas Roastbeef mit Meeretich,  gerne auch Spargel mit Schinken, beim sommerlich heissen nachtangeln haben sich ein Olivenmix mit Minimozarella bewährt, und selbstverständlich kann da auch ein leichter Meeresfrüchtesalat und ein Quantum Prosecco nicht schaden- allein schon, um den AUsflugsdampfern zuzuprosten.
Das ist natürlihh etwas völlig anderes als dekadentes Angelgemampfe, sondern trägt dazu bei, die Fischwaid besser zu gestalten!

Hashtag ZiegenDöbel: Nun sind wir alle verloren, das Wort ist gefallen, unabsichtlich und natürlich verzeihlich zwar, aber so ist es. Nur derjenige hat Chancen, der sich die Worte des Yates, g.w.s.N. vor dem EInschlafen anhört, und ganz fest wünscht: https://soundcloud.com/far-shoreline/the-case-of-the-missing-burbot
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der gute übergießt das gewürfelte Tulip mit kochendem Wasser um Fett aus dem Fleisch zu lösen, damit es sich im Wasser dort einfinden wo es soll - am Grund- und da nach Möglichkeit bleibt. - das ganze Prozedere dürfte sich jetzt im Winter lohnen wo wir ja mehr und mehr in Richtung grundangelei gehen





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Man bräuchte vielleicht mal jemanden, der das mal testet. Am besten jemanden, der sehr viele Döbel auf Tulip fängt. Jemanden, der seine Stellen und seine leinen Flüsse auswendig kennt und die zu erwartenden Fischgrößen genau einschätzen kann. Wenn wir doch hier im Ükel so jemanden hätten,



ja, ja, ja, ja, ja.. Wird erledigt mit dem Abkochen, aber das Zuckerpillepalle geht echt n bisschen zu weit. Aber wehe es kommen Beschwerden, wenn ich hier alles mit Mireille Matthieu vollspamme... aber mit mir kann mans ja machen, bin nur der gute alte Minimax, hey Mini, probier doch mal diesen total wirkungslosen Scherzköder für uns aus, Spitzenidee, wir entziehen dem Tulip alle Geschmacksstoffe, dann fängt er vielleicht besser, oh, wie wärs bei der Gelegenheit, versuchs doch mal mit Styroporwürfeln, oder Sperrholz soll auch super sein..grummel grummel bruffel...


----------



## Andal

...und schon unser aller Ahnvater, der aller Ehren werte Izaak Walton deponierte sich seine Bouteille Rheinwein unter jener Weide, im kühlen Schatten, um sich bei Zeiten an ihrem Inhalte zu laben!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> ja, ja, ja, ja, ja.. Wird erledigt mit dem Abkochen, aber das Zuckerpillepalle geht echt n bisschen zu weit. Aber wehe es kommen Beschwerden, wenn ich hier alles mit Mireille Matthieu vollspamme... aber mit mir kann mans ja machen, bin nur der gute alte Minimax, hey Mini, probier doch mal diesen total wirkungslosen Scherzköder für uns aus, Spitzenidee, wir entziehen dem Tulip alle Geschmacksstoffe, dann fängt er vielleicht besser, oh, wie wärs bei der Gelegenheit, versuchs doch mal mit Styroporwürfeln, oder Sperrholz soll auch super sein..grummel grummel bruffel...



Niemand möchte dich zwingen, nur kennst du eben deine Döbelstrecken und ihre Bewohner wie deine Westentaschen und wenn hier jemand beurteilen kann, ob das Zeug abgekocht genauso fängig ist, dann du. Unser tiefster Dank und ein Ehrenplatz im Tulip-Himmel (da gibt es sicherlich auch leckere Grützwurst!) wären dir natürlich gewiss! Und es findet sich mit Sicherheit eine Gelegenheit (z.B. in Bremen oder beim Ükeltreffen), sich für deine Aufopferung zu revengieren... (...und ein bisschen neugierig bist du doch sicher auch, wie gut das funktioniert...)


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> (...und ein bisschen neugierig bist du doch sicher auch, wie gut das funktioniert...)


ehrlich gesagt ja, sehr sogar. daher vielen dank an @Kochtopf fürs teilen des Videos. Dein manipulativ-schmeichelhaftes Anpreisen erweckt trotzdem den Verdacht auf ne 1-A-Marsaillaise-Mission. Wird aber auf jeden Fall probiert. Übrigens sind meine Westentaschen mir noch wesentlich rätselhafter als die Launen meines Flüsschens. Man legt ein Dropshotblei rein, und erhält ein Briefchen Teighaken. Hat bestimmt was mit Quanten oderso zu tun.


----------



## Andal

Regenjacken sind übrigens auch ein steter Quell für 15 gr. Tellerbleie - warum auch immer!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist Euch aufgefallen, dass diese Schwxxne den Parmesello aus den Miracoli Packungen wegrationalisiert haben? Miracoli ohne Sägemehl ist einfach kein Miracoli mehr. Ich bin traurig und wütend.


Das ist wirklich eine riesen Frechheit!!!!!
Musste ich mir da letztens wirklich richtigen Parmesan drüber reiben - geht ja mal gar nicht.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Essen ist wichtig - sich am Wasser wohlfühlen ist wichtig!
Wie oft habe ich abgebrochen wegen Kälte, Nässe oder Durst.
Noch nie wegen Hunger..
Wenn Kleidung, Sitzgelegenheit, Getränke und und Rauchwaren am Start sind, überlege ich mir ob ich etwas gegen den Hunger mitnehme.
Sehr gerne bereite ich, am Rhein geht das, meine Speisen auf dem offenen Feuer zu; französische Dosenente mit Kößen und Rotkohl - garkein Ding..
In Holland sind nach dem Angeln Fritten Pflicht. Hier an der Maas gibt es "Suure Vlees", das ist eingelegtes Pferdegulasch - die beste Pommessauce überhaupt.
Gestern hätte ich von der Handvoll Minibarsch nicht überleben können - da ist die Frittuur die Rettung.
Jetzt bekomme ich hunger..
Macht euch ans Wasser - hopp hopp .. .
Und fangt was Schönes..


----------



## phirania

Immer munter dabei..
Ich werde wohl noch 2 mal Frühstücken in diesem Hause dann geht es in mein eigenes Heim zurück.
Befunde kommen die Woche.
Danach dann die BESTRAHLUNGEN.
Für dieses Jahr sind dann die Baustellen hoffe ich ab gearbeitet.
Geht dann nächstes Jahr wieder weiter.
Angeln  wird noch nicht gehen aber Wasser muss ich sehen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Schön dass Du munter bist..
Weiterhin gute Besserung!
Hauptsache ans Wasser - mir genügt immer öfter einfach bloß zu schauen und die Schönheit in mich aufzunehmen.
Gerade diskutiere ich mit meiner Holden über den fang von Brassen; für mich ganz klarer Topköder der halbe Tauwurm, für mein Weib Mais.. .
Und wir fragen uns, warum sich nur ganz wenige Angler über Brassen freuen - das sind doch wundervolle und kampfstarke Fische.
Erfordern halt bei der Handhabung etwas mehr Sorgfalt..


----------



## Kochtopf

Also ich würde mich über Brassen freuen und womöglich sogar welche ab und an mitnehmen, 'leider'ist mein Fuldaabschnitt in der Barbenregion Brassenfrei und dafür mit Kroppzeug wie Barben und Döbeln besetzt


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich über Brassen freuen und womöglich sogar welche ab und an mitnehmen, 'leider'ist mein Fuldaabschnitt in der Barbenregion Brassenfrei und dafür mit Kroppzeug wie Barben und Döbeln besetzt



Dann gebe ich dir von hier oben paar Brassen ab ,dafür hätte ich gerne paar Barben ! 
Finde ich ein faszinierender Sportfisch .
Leider bei mir hier rund um Braunschweig sehr selten! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann gebe ich dir von hier oben paar Brassen ab ,dafür hätte ich gerne paar Barben !
> Finde ich ein faszinierender Sportfisch .
> Leider bei mir hier rund um Braunschweig sehr selten!
> 
> LG Michael


Braunschweig Kassel ist keine Weltreise - vielleicht kriegen wir 2020 einen gemeinsamen Angeltag hin - ich habe ein Händchen dafür, Leute zur Barbe zu führen (ohne selber welche zu fangen)


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Braunschweig Kassel ist keine Weltreise - vielleicht kriegen wie 2020 einen gemeinsamen Angeltag hin - ich habe ein Händchen dafür, Leute zur Barbe zu führen (ohne selber welche zu fangen)



Bei Mario war es ja genau andersrum...ihr solltet euch mal zum Barbelangeln treffen, das gäbe ein regelrechtes Barbenspektakel...zumindest für Mario!


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Braunschweig Kassel ist keine Weltreise - vielleicht kriegen wie 2020 einen gemeinsamen Angeltag hin - ich habe ein Händchen dafür, Leute zur Barbe zu führen (ohne selber welche zu fangen)



Das würde mich sehr freuen wirklich! 
Im Gegenzug kann ich selbstverständlich hier bei uns und im Harz schöne Gewässer anbieten die auch einiges hergeben! 
Kassel ist wirklich nicht weit ,da fahre ich alle 3 oder 4 Wochen vorbei, wenn ich an Rhein oder Main fahre, manchmal auch nur meine Verwandten oder Bekannten besuchen in Süddeutschland. 
Am Lohenfelder Rüssel gibt es dann meistens eine Kaffee bei MC Dreck 
In der Fulda war ich vor geschätzt 20 Jahren auch schon mal angeln ,da stand ich mit dem Wohnmobil auf dem Campingplatz in Rothenburg a.d. Fulda ,hab ich in sehr schöner Erinnerung behalten. 
In Kassel selbst war ich auch schon sehr oft, da früher Arbeitgeber von mir, dort seine Zentrale hatte .Nur ins Angelcenter nach Kassel habe ich es noch nicht geschafft bisher !

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das würde mich sehr freuen wirklich!
> Im Gegenzug kann ich selbstverständlich hier bei uns und im Harz schöne Gewässer anbieten die auch einiges hergeben!
> Kassel ist wirklich nicht weit ,da fahre ich alle 3 oder 4 Wochen vorbei, wenn ich an Rhein oder Main fahre, manchmal auch nur meine Verwandten oder Bekannten besuchen in Süddeutschland.
> Am Lohenfelder Rüssel gibt es dann meistens eine Kaffee bei MC Dreck
> In der Fulda war ich vor geschätzt 20 Jahren auch schon mal angeln ,da stand ich mit dem Wohnmobil auf dem Campingplatz in Rothenburg a.d. Fulda ,hab ich in sehr schöner Erinnerung behalten.
> In Kassel selbst war ich auch schon sehr oft, da früher Arbeitgeber von mir, dort seine Zentrale hatte .Nur ins Angelcenter nach Kassel habe ich es noch nicht geschafft bisher !
> 
> LG Michael


Super, dann brauchst du keine Wegbeschreibung  Lass uns das mal fürs Frühjahr festhalten. Das ACK hat zwar angebaut und viel getan, aber wirklich viel für Friedfischer des englischen Weges haben sie nicht. Dennoch der local store meines geringsten misstrauens. Du bist btw ganz schön herumgekommen in der Republik!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Kochtopf 
Ja ,bisschen schon, bin auch sehr viel umgezogen in der guten weiten Welt! 
Würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn ich Dir hier bei uns das eine oder andere Gewässer zeigen kann! Braunschweig gibt da viel mehr her ,als man zu ahnen glaubt ,wenn es um Gewässer geht. 
Ich/wir finden es aber immer sehr spannend auch mal andere Gewässer zu beangeln ,egal wo in Deutschland, Europa oder der Welt .
Einfach die Atmosphäre zu genießen, andere Menschen kennen zu lernen und sich neuen Herausforderungen zu stellen am Wasser. 
Da die Fulda ja ein Teil des Wesersystems ist, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, das dort richtig schöne Barben drin sind! 
Nicht zuletzt, habe ich auch hier im Forum schon viel gutes über die Fulda gelesen! 
Ich freue mich da wirklich drauf! Das machen wir unbedingt! 


LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Was Barben an meiner Strecke angeht verweise ich gerne auf https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...riedfischangler.331698/page-1192#post-4947386


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe auf einem fast vergessenen Konto etwas Geld gefunden. Dieses Konto ist bei mir in Paypal angegeben als Einzugskonto. Meine 11' 0,75lbs Darent Valley Rute ist auf dem Weg  mein Dank gilt @geomas der mich in den Abgrund gestoßen hat 
Leider ~20£ P&V aber nach begrabbeln der Rute stellte sich für mich raus dass es dennoch Value for Money ist.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Immer munter dabei..
> Ich werde wohl noch 2 mal Frühstücken in diesem Hause dann geht es in mein eigenes Heim zurück.
> Befunde kommen die Woche.
> Danach dann die BESTRAHLUNGEN.
> Für dieses Jahr sind dann die Baustellen hoffe ich ab gearbeitet.
> Geht dann nächstes Jahr wieder weiter.
> Angeln  wird noch nicht gehen aber Wasser muss ich sehen...


Schön das es dir wieder besser geht.Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - Glückwunsch zur Darent Valley!
Meine superhandliche 8ft Specialist Quiver möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


Nachtrag: das wäre dann die 3. DV im Ükel - hat @daci7 die 12ft in 1,25er Testkurve?


----------



## Waller Michel

Mir geht's eben auch nicht viel besser 
Da ich ja mehr oder weniger ans Sofa gefesselt bin, spiele ich am Handy und schalte zwischen Angelboard und Ebay hin und her!
Das könnte man noch gebrauchen, dies wollte ich schon immer haben und jenes ist gerade super günstig, wird auch bestellt.
Meine Frau ist schon am Kotzen 
Und behauptet ganz frech sowas hätten wir schon!  ( Frechheit  )
Aber gut ,Weihnachten steht vor der Tür! Ich muss mich jetzt etwas beherrschen 
Ich hatte jetzt ja viel Zeit zum Preise vergleichen und muss sagen, obwohl ich sehr gerne die Geschäfte vor Ort unterstützte ,die Preisunterschiede sind nicht selten 25 - 30 % !
Und mit PayPal ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Habe mir ne Heavy Feeder bestellt für den Rhein! Daiwa Aqualite 4,20 Meter WG 180 Gramm ,da hab ich schon eine davon, die sind echt gut, hatte aber dafür im Laden 149 Euro gezahlt, jetzt in der Bucht 109 Euro, das ist schon ein Unterschied !


LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mir geht's eben auch nicht viel besser
> Da ich ja mehr oder weniger ans Sofa gefesselt bin, spiele ich am Handy und schalte zwischen Angelboard und Ebay hin und her!
> Das könnte man noch gebrauchen, dies wollte ich schon immer haben und jenes ist gerade super günstig, wird auch bestellt.
> Meine Frau ist schon am Kotzen
> Und behauptet ganz frech sowas hätten wir schon!  ( Frechheit  )
> Aber gut ,Weihnachten steht vor der Tür! Ich muss mich jetzt etwas beherrschen
> Ich hatte jetzt ja viel Zeit zum Preise vergleichen und muss sagen, obwohl ich sehr gerne die Geschäfte vor Ort unterstützte ,die Preisunterschiede sind nicht selten 25 - 30 % !
> Und mit PayPal ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
> Habe mir ne Heavy Feeder bestellt für den Rhein! Daiwa Aqualite 4,20 Meter WG 180 Gramm ,da hab ich schon eine davon, die sind echt gut, hatte aber dafür im Laden 149 Euro gezahlt, jetzt in der Bucht 109 Euro, das ist schon ein Unterschied !
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Weiterhin gute Besserung und gib nicht soo viel Geld aus.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Dir @Hering 58 
Ja ich muss jetzt wirklich mal etwas zurück treten 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt, habe ich auch hier im Forum schon viel gutes über die Fulda gelesen!
> Ich freue mich da wirklich drauf! Das machen wir unbedingt!


Da bin ich mit dabei. Barbe und Döbel stehen bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schön das es dir wieder besser geht.Weiterhin gute Besserung.


Danke dir
Muss ja noch Wichteln dieses Jahr


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit dabei. Barbe und Döbel stehen bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Du bist ohnehin fest eingeplant. Und Wümme und Mini und überhaupt . Ich sollte über ein Camp an der Fulle, Ebro Style, nachdenken


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist ohnehin fest eingeplant. Und Wümme und Mini und überhaupt . Ich sollte über ein Camp an der Fulle, Ebro Style, nachdenken


Unbedingt diese Aktion festhalten. Das wird bestimmt eine lauschige Sache. Solche Treffen vereint. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Unbedingt diese Aktion festhalten. Das wird bestimmt eine lauschige Sache. Solche Treffen vereint.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das würde uns angelmäßig einschränken weil die guten Stellen dürfen nur 1 Gastangler pro Mitglied haben (gut habe ja noch Kumpels im Verein)


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Danke dir
> Muss ja noch Wichteln dieses Jahr


@phirania Du scheinst guter Dinge zu sein. Das freut mich sehr. Weiterhin alles Gute

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Mein hauptsächliches Futter beim Fischen? Brotzeit halt!
> 
> Hier stellvertretend die selbstangesetzten Soleier und immer gerne mit dabei, Tea from the Flask.



Ich liebe Soleier! Aber die gibt es nur zur Osterzeit, so wie Grünkohl nur zu Weihnachten.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> _unvorhersehbare Heißhungerattacken _plagen habe ich immer eine Dose dabei



Sprach er, um eine neue Dose zu öffnen nachdem die berüchtigte Blaue wieder verschlossen ward.


----------



## Andal

Also Soleier gibt es bei mir übers ganze Jahr. Das ist mehr von meinem Gusto, denn von der Jahreszeit abhängig. Aber du hast vollkommen Recht. Alles zu seiner Zeit, dann ist es am besten. Erdbeeren brauche ich auch  wirklich nicht zu Christi Geburtstag, sondern dann, wenn sie sonnenreif vom heimischen Feld kommen... u.s.w..!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Danke dir
> Muss ja noch Wichteln dieses Jahr


Mach dir nicht so viel Stress.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist ohnehin fest eingeplant. Und Wümme und Mini und überhaupt . Ich sollte über ein Camp an der Fulle, Ebro Style, nachdenken



Ich hatte das vor vielen Jahren sogar schon mal geplant! Zwar nicht an der Fulda ,aber am Main .
In Deutschland leider schwer zu realisieren, auch ein Nachteil ist die wesentlich kürzere Angelsaison .
Trotzdem hatte ich damals einen Buisenessplan für ein solches Konzept erstellt und längere Zeit damit geliebäugelt .
Es ist leider bei der Idee geblieben aus mehreren Gründen die ich jetzt nicht alle aufzählen möchte. 
Was viele über den Ebro aber nicht wissen! Man bringt den Ebro immer mit Waller ,Zander und Schwarzbarsch in Verbindung ! Zu Unrecht! Auch Karpfen und andere Friedfische gibt es dort in hoher Anzahl, oft in kapitaler Größe! Und das nicht nur oben in Mequinenza sondern den ganzen Fluss lang bis runter ins Delta bei Riumar ! 
Ich bin mir leider immer noch sehr unsicher ob ich dieses Jahr hinfahren kann  ( aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ) aber wenn, werde ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch paar Tage mit Match und Feederrute den Fischen nachstellen .

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Heute habe ich mir einige Montagen für die neue 6m Stippe gebunden.
Diese neue Rute hat mich gerade ganz heiß aufs stippen gemacht - ist leider nicht so ganz die richtige Jahreszeit...
Es ist noch nichtmal Winter, und ich träume schon vom Frühling..

PS: Die Karpfen aus einigen Nebenflüssen des Ebros könnte man sogar essen.
Die ernähren sich zum großen Teil von Krebsen und haben rötliches Fleisch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja absolut! Aber wie auch in Deutschland, Frankreich, Holland oder sonst wo hat auch am Ebro sich die Wasserqualität stark verbessert! 
Man kann den Fisch ,wenn man denn möchte gut essen!  
Das mit dem roten Fleisch der Karpfen ist auch richtig!  Habe ich bei anderen Anglern gesehen, ich persönlich betreibe 100 % C&R 
Ausgenommen mal der Forellenpuff !

Oh was sehne ich auch das Frühjahr bei  

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese neue Rute hat mich gerade ganz heiß aufs stippen gemacht - ist leider nicht so ganz die richtige Jahreszeit...



Einspruch! Warum? Darum:

Ich wollte ja unbedingt noch die neuen Stippposen ausprobieren und nachdem es gestern nicht mehr geklappt hat, ging es heute dann los. Geplant war, nochmal die eine oder andere Rotfeder aus dem Bach zu zaubern, aber nachdem es heute Nacht knackig kalt war und der Frost auf den Dächern erst gegen Mittag langsam anfing abzutauen, hatte ich wenig Hoffnungen. Aber weil die Montage ja schon seit Freitag auf ihren Einsatz wartete, hatte ich kaum eine Wahl.

Im Nebel gings dann ans Wasser, im Gepäck etwas liquidised Bread, Breadpunch und Hanf. Wie meistens bin ich an die 4-rohrige Kanalunterführung gefahren. In einem der nicht durchströmten Becken habe ich erstmal nur mit etwas Hanf angefüttert, im zweiten wollte ich direkt mit Breadpunch loslegen. Im Prinzip war dann fast jeder 'Wurf' (sagt man das beim Stippen so) ein Fisch, in dem einen Becken alles Rotaugen, in dem anderen Becken alles Rotfedern (und ein Mikrodöbel), alle auf Brot. Eine der Rotfedern hab ich für euch digital festgehalten, um ein bisschen Sommer in diesen trist-trüben Tag zu bringen. 







Und da sag nochmal einer, es wäre die falsche Zeit zum Stippen.  Mit der richtigen Stellenwahl (oder in meinem Fall: Das Glück ist mit den Dummen) geht also auch bei dem Wetter noch gut was an der Stippe. Da wirklich jeder Wurf fast sofort Bisse brachte und ich fast alle Fische haken konnte, wurde es aber sehr schnell langweilig (wo bleibt da die Herausforderung) und ich ging zu Plan B über: Döbel

Da ich unserem armen Minimax ja gestern aufgebürdet habe, seine Feinschmecker-Döbel mit faden Presspappewürfeln zu maltretieren, fühlte ich mich heute solidarisch verpflichtet, eben jenes auch auszuprobieren. Da ich bisher mit Tulip noch gar keine Döbel gefangen hatte (Spoiler: das hat sich auch heute nicht geändert), kann ich zwar keinen Vergleich ziehen zwischen dem abgereicherten und dem fettreichen Spam, aber zumindest kann ich mich etwas an der Erforschung der ausgelaugten Würfel beteiligen und zusätzliche Erfahrungen einbringen.
Das Fett hat sich beim überbrühen sehr gut gelöst, aber natürlich nur auf der Oberfläche, nicht aus dem Inneren. Einen klaren Vorteil hat man sofort gemerkt: Die Dinger schmieren nicht mehr so, eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr. Ansonsten konnte ich keine großen Unterschiede zum nicht behandelten Tulip feststellen. Ich hab die Würfel dann Minimax-like mit Curry und Maismehl (welches ich erstmal mit der Kaffeemühle selbst herstelle musste) eingepudert und während des Stippens alle paar Minuten drei/vier Würfelchen in den Swim geworfen. Als ich dann mit dem Tulip geangelt habe (auf Grund am Paternoster) tat sich dort leider nichts. Ob die Döbel die low fat-Würfel nicht mochten, ihnen die stationäre Präsentation nicht gefallen hat oder ob ich einfach zu ungeduldig war (es wurde langsam dunkel und meine Finger wurden taub) - ich weiß es nicht. Aber wie gesagt: Auch meine anderen Versuche mit Tulip brachten bisher leider noch keinen Erfolg.


----------



## Andal

Warum sollte Stippen über den Winter denn nicht klappen? Absolut punktgenaue Präsentation. Dazu noch sehr fein. Idealer kann man ja kaum fischen. Hätte auch noch den Vorteil, dass einem beim Wuchten des zahlreichen Zubehörs auch schön warm wird.

Und was das malträtierte Büchsenfleisch angeht ... es sollten halt auch Fische da sein. Mich schickt da auch die falsche Platzwahl hymnenschmetternd retour a la maison.  ... und ich wähle des Winters oft nicht richtig!


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Na dann mal Petri Heil zu den massenhaften Weißfischchen und dem Döbelchen. Klar, wenn jeder Wurf einen Fisch bringt kann es schon mal langweilig werden. Dann sucht man die Herausforderung, so wie du es getan hast. Schade das es mit den Tulip Würfeln nicht geklappt hat. 
Zumindest warst du draußen und hast erfolgreich gefischt. Ich war mit meiner Frau auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
Wie jedes Jahr der gleiche Murks. Aber die Würstchen waren gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja - im Winter fange ich eigentlich eher Rotaugen.
Die Rute ist aber, von der brettigen Aktion her, eher etwas für gute Brassen oder Alande.
Um die Rute/n für meine Art der winterlichen Angelei tauglicher zu machen, suche ich schon nach 2-3 Teilen für die Spitze.
Jetzt will ich aber an den originalen Teilen nicht rumsägen - das gestaltet es etwas tricky.
Wird schon werden..


----------



## Kauli11

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Chili con Carne mit, Rezept von meiner Oma ,die war Amerikanerin . ( gebe ich auf Nachfrage gerne weiter )


Dann mal raus mit dem Rezept.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Dann mal raus mit dem Rezept.



Gerne 
Chilli con Carne für 4 - 5 Personen 

2 Zwiebeln würfeln und hellbraun anbraten gleichzeitig 2 bis 3 klein gehackte Chilli Choten dabei geben .
Dann 1 Kilo gemischtes Hackfleisch dazu geben und schön durchbraten ,das ganze am besten in Sonnenblumenöl oder Pflanzenöl .
Jetzt 3 Knoblauchzehen kleingehackt mit dazu geben und das Hackfleisch salzen. 
Danach 4 Dosen abgetropfte Kidneybohnen und eine Dose Mais abgetropft mit in den Topf geben, kurz mit anbraten. 
Danach 4 Dosen Pizzatomaten mit in den Topf geben und ca 20 Minuten bei niedriger Temperatur köcheln lassen. 
Kurz vor Schluss 4 bis 5 Esslöffel Ketchup mit rein, das bringt die nötige Süße! 
Dann das Chilli etwas stärken mit geriebenem Brötchen oder wenn nicht vorhanden Paniermehl .Es darf nicht zu fest werden, soll aber auch keine Suppe mehr sein. 
Zum Schluss noch abschmecken mit Tabasco und Salz .
Ein bisschen scharf muss Chilli immer sein, am besten so, dass es nicht brennt wie Teufel aber so nach einem kleinen Moment ganz leicht auf der Zunge brennt !
Servieren auf dem Teller kann man das Chilli prima mit einem Klecks Craim Frech in der Mitte auf dem Teller und Baguette oder American Toast dazu .

Das ganze lässt sich in der kälteren Jahreszeit auch prima in einem Thermogefäß mit ans Wasser nehmen zum essen, es wärmt gut von innen. Auch für Partys kann man das Gericht sehr gut vorbereiten und wird im allgemeinen sehr gerne gegessen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Kauli11

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gerne
> Chilli con Carne für 4 - 5 Personen



Danke


----------



## Andal

Ich finde es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob man nun Hackfleisch (tackled meat), oder fitzelfein geschnittenes Rindfleisch (chilibase) verwendet. Die selbst sonst so kulinarisch armen Amis wissen schon, warum sie das so anbieten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Sehr gerne! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Andal 
Das ursprüngliche Chilli besteht nur aus ganz klein geschnittenem Rindfleisch und Chilli, das ist richtig! 
Jedoch für den mitteleuropäischen Gaumen eher ungeeignet! 
Das Rezept von meiner Oma wird auch in der USA so oder ähnlich fast in den ganzen Südstaaten so gegessen und ist halt auch genießbar für Leute die normale Schärfe gewohnt sind!  Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gerne
> Chilli con Carne für 4 - 5 Personen
> 
> 2 Zwiebeln würfeln und hellbraun anbraten gleichzeitig 2 bis 3 klein gehackte Chilli Choten dabei geben .
> Dann 1 Kilo gemischtes Hackfleisch dazu geben und schön durchbraten ,das ganze am besten in Sonnenblumenöl oder Pflanzenöl .
> Jetzt 3 Knoblauchzehen kleingehackt mit dazu geben und das Hackfleisch salzen.
> Danach 4 Dosen abgetropfte Kidneybohnen und eine Dose Mais abgetropft mit in den Topf geben, kurz mit anbraten.
> Danach 4 Dosen Pizzatomaten mit in den Topf geben und ca 20 Minuten bei niedriger Temperatur köcheln lassen.
> Kurz vor Schluss 4 bis 5 Esslöffel Ketchup mit rein, das bringt die nötige Süße!
> Dann das Chilli etwas stärken mit geriebenem Brötchen oder wenn nicht vorhanden Paniermehl .Es darf nicht zu fest werden, soll aber auch keine Suppe mehr sein.
> Zum Schluss noch abschmecken mit Tabasco und Salz .
> Ein bisschen scharf muss Chilli immer sein, am besten so, dass es nicht brennt wie Teufel aber so nach einem kleinen Moment ganz leicht auf der Zunge brennt !
> Servieren auf dem Teller kann man das Chilli prima mit einem Klecks Craim Frech in der Mitte auf dem Teller und Baguette oder American Toast dazu .
> 
> Das ganze lässt sich in der kälteren Jahreszeit auch prima in einem Thermogefäß mit ans Wasser nehmen zum essen, es wärmt gut von innen. Auch für Partys kann man das Gericht sehr gut vorbereiten und wird im allgemeinen sehr gerne gegessen.
> 
> LG Michael


Ist das Lecker.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Das ursprüngliche Chilli besteht nur aus ganz klein geschnittenem Rindfleisch und Chilli, das ist richtig!
> Jedoch für den mitteleuropäischen Gaumen eher ungeeignet!
> Das Rezept von meiner Oma wird auch in der USA so oder ähnlich fast in den ganzen Südstaaten so gegessen und ist halt auch genießbar für Leute die normale Schärfe gewohnt sind!  Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht!
> 
> LG Michael


So muss Chilli sein... mit Schweiss auf der Stirne. Alles andere ist Nudelsoße mit Bohnen.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Und was das malträtierte Büchsenfleisch angeht ... es sollten halt auch Fische da sein. Mich schickt da auch die falsche Platzwahl hymnenschmetternd retour a la maison.  ... und ich wähle des Winters oft nicht richtig!



Am Platz sollte es nicht liegen. Kein Fisch, der im Winter diese Stelle passiert, würde vor dem Frühling weiterziehen, ist der einzige Ort, wo es sich in dem Bach sinnvoll überwintern lässt: Langsame Strömung, tief, Deckung, teils Stillwasser mit schöner Strömungskante, an der man lauern kann...wäre ich ein Döbel, würde ich mich da - und nur da - von Oktober bis März einquartieren  Daher probiere ich es beim nächsten mal einfach wieder mit Leber.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Am Platz sollte es nicht liegen. Kein Fisch, der im Winter diese Stelle passiert, würde vor dem Frühling weiterziehen, ist der einzige Ort, wo es sich in dem Bach sinnvoll überwintern lässt: Langsame Strömung, tief, Deckung, teils Stillwasser mit schöner Strömungskante, an der man lauern kann...wäre ich ein Döbel, würde ich mich da - und nur da - von Oktober bis März einquartieren  Daher probiere ich es beim nächsten mal einfach wieder mit Leber.


Der L. cephalus ist ein Fisch voll der Heimtücke. Der überwintert schon aus reiner Bosheit an anderen Stellem...


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Der L. cephalus ist ein Fisch voll der Heimtücke. Der überwintert schon aus reiner Bosheit an anderen Stellem...



Das ist natürlich ein Argument!

(wobei sie letztes Jahr dort reichlich zu finden waren)


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> (wobei sie letztes Jahr dort reichlich zu finden waren)


Genau deswegen. Überhaupt - Döbel sind bis zwei Grad Wassertemperatur leidlich aktiv und fressen, ich weiss garnicht ob man da von direktem "überwintern" sprechen kann. Ruhigere Stellen klar aber interessant wäre die Frage: wo könnten sie womöglich noch Fressi finden und, auch wichtig, was fressen sie aktuell.
Wenn alle Brut etc. an besagter Stelle überwintert sind sie vielleicht derzeit noch einfach satt?
Vielleicht sind sie in den Fluss (Weser?) gezogen? Alles fragen, die ein erfolgloser Ansitz nicht klärt.
Wenn weder Brot noch Tulip richtige Johnnies ans Band bringen war mE gerade keiner anwesend oder du wurdest aus sicherer Entfernung interessiert beobachtet weil du zu auffällig warst. So oder so - mund abwischen, weitermachen!
I


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Petri zum adventlichen Weißfischstrauss! Der auf dem Foto ist ja wirklich bildhübsch! Unsere Grünkohltour auf der Elbe war übrigens trotz des Nebels klasse. Lecker gegessen und reichlich Seeadler gesehen. Nächste Woche geht es dann wieder mit der Rute ans Wasser! Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Andal

Was aitle Gewässer angeht, bin ich hier sowieso nicht verwöhnt. Entweder gibt es sie gar nicht, sie sind nicht zugänglich, aus meiner Perspektive am Arsch der Welt, oder sie fallen in die Rubrik reiner Salmonidengewässer mit der Auszeichnung Fly only. Im Rhein (Mittelrhein) blieb ich die letzten 11 Jahre ebenso unbeaitelt. Entweder gibt es hier keine, so wenige, oder ich war bisher zu untalentiert, welche zu finden. Und so prachtvolle Gewässer, wie der Little river des Mark Edwin, existieren hier eh nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo Andal 
Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie weit du bereit bis Rhein aufwärts zu fahren, könnte dir aber im Rheingau oder auch oben bei Groß Gerau sowie bei Gustavsburg Seitenarme bzw Stellen nennen /zeigen etc wo man wenn auch nicht in rauen Mengen ,immer wieder welche fangen kann.  Auch bei Hattenheim wo der Rhein sehr breit ist, sich dafür die Strömung in Grenzen hält und der Rhein auch nicht sonderlich tief ist, hatte ich 2016 und 2017 immer mal wieder Glück gehabt. 
An der Loreley hatte ich im Gegensatz auch seit Jahren keinen mehr. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Für einen Tagesausflug, alles mit den Öffentlichen, zu weit und viel zu teuer.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Tobias85  zu den erstippten Plötz, Rotfedern und dem Döbelchen! 
Vielleicht sind die Friedfische in Deinen Gewässern auf andere Köder konditioniert worden als auf Tulip. 
Vermutlich würde häufiges Angeln (und Anfüttern) mit Frühstücksfleisch letztlich zum Erfolg führen, ist aber sicher ne Zeitfrage.


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - tja, leider konnte ich die Eignung der Shimano Stippe für Rotaugen, Brassen, Alande noch nicht prüfen.
Bin sehr gespannt, wie sie sich macht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @Tobias85  zu den erstippten Plötz, Rotfedern und dem Döbelchen!
> Vielleicht sind die Friedfische in Deinen Gewässern auf andere Köder konditioniert worden als auf Tulip.
> Vermutlich würde häufiges Angeln (und Anfüttern) mit Frühstücksfleisch letztlich zum Erfolg führen, ist aber sicher ne Zeitfrage.


Wenn ich da einhaken darf - ich kenne niemanden bei uns der mit Tulip angelt. Wir haben viele Aal und Welsangler sowie Spinnfischer aber niemand, wirklich niemand geht gezielt auf Döbel oder nutzt Frühstücksfleisch, dennoch hatte ich instant Erfolg damit. Ich orientiere mich speziell im Winter grob an https://fischundfang.de/50-tipps-doebel-quickie/ gerade im Bereich Ködergröße und bin bislang gut damit gefahren. Wichtig ist es, anzufüttern jedoch muss man speziell jetzt vorsichtig sein nicht zu überfuttern - @Minimax Vorgehensweise, nur 2-3 Würfelchen in der Minute einzuwerfen klingt da für mich recht logisch


----------



## Andal

Ich halte es mit den Brocken auch eher lieber kleiner. Eine Praline nehme ich en passant auch lieber, als eine ganze Torte.


----------



## geomas

An „meiner Döbelstelle” hat Curry-Tulip sofort funktioniert. Und ich bin relativ sicher, daß derartige Köder dort nicht regelmäßig gereicht werden.
Probieren möchte ich das Zeugs auch im Stillwasser und natürlich am Fluß nebenan (der identisch ist mit „meinem Döbelfluß” und dennoch in ganz anderer Gestalt daherkommt).
Hoffentlich finde ich die Muße dazu, momentan nerven Arbeit und die mit dem Jahresende verbundene hektische Kopflosigkeit der Welt um mich herum.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Jungs!

@Kochtopf: Vermutlich hast du Recht, am ehesten würde ich ich auf 'zu auffällig' tippen, ich war ja erstmal nur hinter den Rotfederaugen hinterher und die Döbel waren heute ja nur Plan B. Danke nochmal für den Link zu den 50 Tipps, hatte ich schonmal gelesen, aber vieles war mir inzwischen wieder entfallen.

@Wuemmehunter: Glück gehabt, dass ihr bei dem Wetter überhaupt was sehen konntet! Aber so eine Nebelfahrt über die Elbe stell ich mir auch ziemlich mystisch vor.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich finde ich die Muße dazu, momentan nerven Arbeit und die mit dem Jahresende verbundene hektische Kopflosigkeit der Welt um mich herum.



...same procedure as every year, James...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich halte es mit den Brocken auch eher lieber kleiner. Eine Praline nehme ich en passant auch lieber, als eine ganze Torte.


Kommt drauf an behaupte ich, wenn es wärmer ist und noch natürliche Nahrung in Hülle und Fülle vorkommt ist klein sicher vernünftig, aber im tiefsten winter, wenn die Hauptnahrung eher aus kleinfisch denn aus Insekten besteht und sich rar macht- dann kann der Tulipwürfel auch gross ausfallen, denn ob der Döbel sich ein 8cm Rotauge oder nen streichholzschachtelgroßes Stück Tulip reinflammt macht mE keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Du hattest im Bleiverbots-Thread die bleifreien Splitshots von Dinsmore und Anchor erwähnt - sind die auch so weich wie die normalen Dinsmore Schrote? Grade dass letztere im Gegensatz zu Standard-Schroten die Schnur nicht beschädigen wurde hier ja immer als vorteil herausgehoben.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 Sie sind ähnlich, Blei ist ein wenig weicher aber das ist okay. Die von Anchor gefallen mir tatsächlich besser als die von Dinsmores


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an behaupte ich, wenn es wärmer ist und noch natürliche Nahrung in Hülle und Fülle vorkommt ist klein sicher vernünftig, aber im tiefsten winter, wenn die Hauptnahrung eher aus kleinfisch denn aus Insekten besteht und sich rar macht- dann kann der Tulipwürfel auch gross ausfallen, denn ob der Döbel sich ein 8cm Rotauge oder nen strei



Die richtig großen, vierteldosenschweren Brocken habe ich bislang nur (erfolglos) an reinen Großbarbenstellen gefischt. Durchschnittlich haben die Fleischwürfel bei mir so um die 15 mm Kantelänge - und das klappt sowohl auf Barben, als auch auf Döbel einwandfrei. So denn mal Aiteln hergehen.  Seit ich Bayern verlassen habe, ist mir diese Art irgendwie gram.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Sie sind ähnlich, Blei ist ein wenig weicher aber das ist okay. Die von Anchor gefallen mir tatsächlich besser als die von Dinsmores



Danke, dann werd ich demnächst mal gucken, wo ich die finde


----------



## Kochtopf

I


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke, dann werd ich demnächst mal gucken, wo ich die finde


AD 
Btw war innerhalb von zwei Tagen das Geld für die Rolle auf meinem Konto, also ich werde da wieder bestellen.
Das eingenommene Geld habe ich u.a. für zwei Statios bei Ali ausgegeben, die einem 200EUR + Modell aus dem 2020 Nashkatalog so ähnlich sehen dass ich von der gleichem Fabrik und ggf. dem gleichen Innenleben ausgehe. Ich werde berichten


----------



## Andal

Und bevor ich jetzt noch Hunger bekomme - in der Angeltasche ist noch eine Dose Tulip - gehe ich mal ruhen. Gute Nacht Freunde & Brüder!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und bevor ich jetzt noch Hunger bekomme - in der Angeltasche ist noch eine Dose Tulip - gehe ich mal ruhen. Gute Nacht Freunde & Brüder!


Nacht, Papa Schlumpf! =)


----------



## Waller Michel

Da mir rote Maden seit früher immer noch nicht aus dem Kopf gehen und Sie in Frankreich ja ,wenn auch nicht überall erhältlich sind, bin ich immer noch am Experimentieren. 
Rotebete Saft aus dem Glas färbt leider viel zu schwach, rote Lebensmittelfarbe wäscht sich schnell wieder ab ,genau wie rote Tinte ,die hält sogar noch am besten. 
Füttern mit irgendwas ist auch keine Lösung, da die Maden in diesem Stadium nicht mehr fressen .
Wie ich noch in Süddeutschland gewohnt hatte , habe ich mir hier und da mal welche in Frankreich besorgt, das war ein Vergnügen  !!
Leider ist es um Maden zu besorgen von hier oben viel zu weit !
Habt ihr auch schon experimentiert mit Maden färben oder bin ich da der Einzigste der soo verrückt ist? 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da mir rote Maden seit früher immer noch nicht aus dem Kopf gehen und Sie in Frankreich ja ,wenn auch nicht überall erhältlich sind, bin ich immer noch am Experimentieren.
> Rotebete Saft aus dem Glas färbt leider viel zu schwach, rote Lebensmittelfarbe wäscht sich schnell wieder ab ,genau wie rote Tinte ,die hält sogar noch am besten.
> Füttern mit irgendwas ist auch keine Lösung, da die Maden in diesem Stadium nicht mehr fressen .
> Wie ich noch in Süddeutschland gewohnt hatte , habe ich mir hier und da mal welche in Frankreich besorgt, das war ein Vergnügen  !!
> Leider ist es um Maden zu besorgen von hier oben viel zu weit !
> Habt ihr auch schon experimentiert mit Maden färben oder bin ich da der Einzigste der soo verrückt ist?
> 
> LG Michael


Also hier kann ich ganz regulär rote Maden kaufen - scheinbar wird mittlerweile ein anderer Farbstoff genutzt, jedenfalls konnte mir bisher niemand beantworten, wieso es die plötzlich wieder zu kaufen gibt. Schonmal maden online bestellt?
Ansonsten wäre es mir zu müßig die irgendwie einzufärben, es gibt gummimaden und mystique, das langt mir


----------



## Tricast

Oder einen Lippenstift nehmen und die Maden aufhübschen. Das müßte eigentlich auch gehen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Morgen Jungs, 
Ihr habt ja wieder Strecke gemacht, das muss ich Etappenweise aufarbeiten- und gleich mal Glückwunsch an @Kochtopf als neuestem Mitglied der stetig wachsenden Darent-Valley Familie. Hoffentlich wird die kleine 0,75er nicht eines Nachts in der Scheune von Sarah Jane totgebissen.
@Tobias85 Petri zum Schwarmstippen und danke für den Bericht- vielleicht sind die vielen Kleinis, die Unruhe und das Erstanfüttern mit anderen leckeren Sachen den Döbeln an der Stelle auf den Zünder gegangen? Wenn die Stelle im Sommer produziert hat, dürften die Johnnies eigentlich auch im Winter nicht weit entfernt sein. Cool das Du Die Laugwürfel ausprobiert hast, interessant der Hinweis zur verminderten Schmiererei.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo @Kochtopf 
Bei Dir gibt es rote Maden zu kaufen. ....
Bei uns und näherer Umgebung nicht, aber wenn es das bei euch gibt, muss ich mal speziell nachfragen! 
Das wundert mich jetzt schon. 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja wieder Strecke gemacht, das muss ich Etappenweise aufarbeiten- und gleich mal Glückwunsch an @Kochtopf als neuestem Mitglied der stetig wachsenden Darent-Valley Familie. Hoffentlich wird die kleine 0,75er nicht eines Nachts in der Scheune von Sarah Jane totgebissen.


SJ freut sich über eine kleine Schwester :] sie wird ihr ja nicht die Arbeit abnehmen sondern sie ergänzen. Bin schon ganz gespannt 

@Waller Michel bestellen kann man die ja auch Problemlos, @Fantastic Fishing hat da gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Andal

In Irland wurde so vehement mit roten Maden gefischt, dass sie stellenweise die Aale gleich mitgefärbt haben. Einen fühlbaren Vorteil gegenüber herkömmlichen Maden habe ich nie beobachten können.

Lediglich bei den Ausflügen an die Mattig in Oberösterreich zerrte ein Angelkollege immer bunte Maden daher. In grün, rot, bronze und weiss. Das war richtig toll, da blühte das Anglerherz immer so richtig auf. Denke mal, dass es relativ egal ist, wie sie gefärbt wurden - Hauptsache es sind genug, die man einwirft, damit alle etwas davon mitbekommen und sich, mit etwas Glück, eine Feeding Frenzi ausbildet. Mit den Maden ist es sicher so, wie mit dem Öl beim Werner. "Bloss nich spaasam sein!"


----------



## phirania

Natur gibt es hier auch noch reichlich...









Und ich hoffe das es morgen wieder nach Hause geht.


----------



## Andal

Um noch mal auf die Ködergrößen zurückzukommen....

Meine besten Exemplare hatte ich bisher immer auf ziemlich kleine Köder gefangen. Egal, ob Fried-, oder Raubfische. Dem Gedanken, großer Köder bringt automatisch grossen Fisch, stehe ich sehr kritisch gegenüber. So ein smartes Leckerli, nebenbei, ist nach meiner Ansicht für einen Dickfisch viel interessanter.


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe das es morgen wieder nach Hause geht.



Wir drücken dir die Daumen


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja die roten Maden - seit ich laufen kann, wird mit roten Maden geangelt.
Die fangen nämlich sehr sehr sehr viel besser!!
Da bin ich völlig dem Aberglauben anheim gefallen..
Leider bekomme ich die nirgends.
Und bestellen ist mir zu aufwändig.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ohh - das AB ist übers Wochenende geschlossen..
Was machen wir denn das ganze WE ohne AB?
Da drohen Suizid und Scheidung..


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ohh - das AB ist übers Wochenende geschlossen..
> Was machen wir denn das ganze WE ohne AB?
> Da drohen Suizid und Scheidung..



Null Problemo. Wir invasieren in voller Ükelstärke flashmobmässig mit unseren Anmeldungen irgendein mitgliederschwaches Kanichenzüchter- oder Heilkristallforum, errichten einen Exilthread und spammen denen das ganze Forum mit Angelquatsch voll. Am Sonntag verschwinden wir wie eine Fata Morgana.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ohh - das AB ist übers Wochenende geschlossen..
> Was machen wir denn das ganze WE ohne AB?
> Da drohen Suizid und Scheidung..


Vielleicht fängt ja wer nen fisch


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Natur gibt es hier auch noch reichlich...
> Anhang anzeigen 333587
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333588
> 
> Und ich hoffe das es morgen wieder nach Hause geht.


Schön das es dir besser geht. Ich drücke dir die Daumen für morgen,Kalle.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Null Problemo. Wir invasieren in voller Ükelstärke flashmobmässig mit unseren Anmeldungen irgendein mitgliederschwaches Kanichenzüchter- oder Heilkristallforum, errichten einen Exilthread und spammen denen das ganze Forum mit Angelquatsch voll. Am Sonntag verschwinden wir wie eine Fata Morgana.



Heilpraktikerforum klingt großartig, da sind dann sicher auch ein paar Veganer unterwegs, die bei uns mitlesen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht fängt ja wer nen fisch


 Sic!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht fängt ja wer nen fisch





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht fängt ja wer nen fisch



Ich ja wahrscheinlich eher nicht - mir klebt gerade das Pech am Hacken.. .


----------



## Waller Michel

Männer! 
Am Wochenende wird es hart ! Der Ükel bekommt Zwangsurlaub ! Das Ganze Forum ist über das Wochenende offline! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Männer!
> Am Wochenende wird es hart ! Der Ükel bekommt Zwangsurlaub ! Das Ganze Forum ist über das Wochenende offline!
> 
> LG Michael


Wir könnten ja die Zeit mit einer WhatsApp Gruppe überwinden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Das erinnert mich


jason 1 schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja die Zeit mit einer WhatsApp Gruppe überwinden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das erinnert mich an ein anderes Angelforum in dem ich mal " kurz " angemeldet war .
Das Ziel dieses Forums war es den gefangen Fisch zu fotografieren und online zu stellen.

Gelaufen ist so ,das auch gerade Kinder den Fisch hunderte Meter durch den Dreck gezogen haben bis zur Unkenntlichkeit!
Dann kamen 50 Petri ,Petri ,Petri der nächste Fisch !
Die Oberkrönung war dann ein Petrijünger ,der an einem Forellenpuff 33 Störe ( Sterlet ) gefangen hat und diese in der prallen Sonne auf einem Parkplatz aufgebart hat !
Das hatte mich dann so angewiedert ,das ich mich dort abgemeldet hatte !
Hat zwar jetzt nix mit einer WhatsApp Gruppe zu tun, aber mir war es jetzt nur so durch den Kopf gegangen!


LG Michael


----------



## Kauli11

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ohh - das AB ist übers Wochenende geschlossen..
> Was machen wir denn das ganze WE ohne AB?
> Da drohen Suizid und Scheidung..



Man könnte sich abwechslungshalber ja auch mal fortpflanzen.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich
> 
> Das erinnert mich an ein anderes Angelforum in dem ich mal " kurz " angemeldet war .
> Das Ziel dieses Forums war es den gefangen Fisch zu fotografieren und online zu stellen.
> 
> Gelaufen ist so ,das auch gerade Kinder den Fisch hunderte Meter durch den Dreck gezogen haben bis zur Unkenntlichkeit!
> Dann kamen 50 Petri ,Petri ,Petri der nächste Fisch !
> Die Oberkrönung war dann ein Petrijünger ,der an einem Forellenpuff 33 Störe ( Sterlet ) gefangen hat und diese in der prallen Sonne auf einem Parkplatz aufgebart hat !
> Das hatte mich dann so angewiedert ,das ich mich dort angemeldet hatte !
> Hat zwar jetzt nix mit einer WhatsApp Gruppe zu tun, aber mir war es jetzt nur so durch den Kopf gegangen!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Ja, ja, es gibt schon bekloppte Leute. So wie überall.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Man könnte sich abwechslungshalber ja auch mal fortpflanzen.


Hab schon genug Arbeit...


----------



## phirania

Sind schon wieder Bauarbeiten...?


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schön das es dir besser geht. Ich drücke dir die Daumen für morgen,Kalle.


Besser nicht unbedingt..
Aber erst mal alle OP,s erledigt.
Jetzt noch die letzten Befunde abwarten.
Dann die  Bestrahlungen.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Besser nicht unbedingt..
> Aber erst mal alle OP,s erledigt.
> Jetzt noch die letzten Befunde abwarten.
> Dann die  Bestrahlungen.


Musst du für die Bestrahlung im Krankenhaus bleiben?


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Musst du für die Bestrahlung im Krankenhaus bleiben?


Nur 3mal die Woche antanzen
Und Später irgendwann  Reha.


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich so an meine Bestrahzlungen 1986 denke. Das war eigentlich übler, als die OP selber. Aber in der Zeit hat sich sicher viel zum Guten getan. Hauptsache, du musst nicht im Kh. bleiben. Das macht viel aus, wenn man raus kann und nicht nur die Kranken sehen  muss!


----------



## geomas

@phirania - hoffentlich kannst Du bald nach Hause. Das Krankenhaus-Futter trägt ganz sicher nicht zur Gesundung bei. Alles Gute!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Das Krankenhaus-Futter trägt ganz sicher nicht zur Gesundung bei. Alles Gute!


Das ist mit voller Absicht so mies. Damit die Leute keinen Tag zu lange bleiben wollen...!

Bei der Reha genau umgedreht. Ich war bis jetzt 3 mal und es war immer, wie im guten Hotel. Würde sofort wieder eine machen!


----------



## geomas

Heute kam „Der vielseitige Angler” in Form einer erstaunlich gut erhaltenen Ausgabe von 1967 ins Haus.
Liest sich sehr gut, auch die Illustrationen gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut - danke @Professor Tinca für den Tipp!


----------



## daci7

*falsch verstanden*


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Heute kam „Der vielseitige Angler” in Form einer erstaunlich gut erhaltenen Ausgabe von 1967 ins Haus.
> Liest sich sehr gut, auch die Illustrationen gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut - danke @Professor Tinca für den Tipp!


Wenn ich alleine denke, wie viele Bauern-Weiher es da noch gab. Wenn man da anständig beim inhabenden Ökonomen anfragte, erhielt man meistens die Antwort: "Wos? Do wuist fischn? Is ja seit Johr und Tog nix g'macht. Dua wost wuist!" Und dann reichlich kleine Karpfen, Karauschen und Schleien. Selten wirklich große, aber freier, als Tom Sawyer. 

Ab und zu dann mal einen Karpfen auf den Küchentisch der erstaunten Bäuerin und mit einem Limo wieder auf dem Radl nach Hause. Es war so schön!


----------



## Andal

...oder der Vater fragte am Stammtisch den "Mentor", ob mich der unter der Woche mitnehmen kann, weil ich ihm zu übermütig wurde.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Sind schon wieder Bauarbeiten...?



Hallo @phirania 
Angeblich wird die Software geupdatet ,aber okay wenns gemacht werden muss, dann ist es eben so! 

Musst jetzt reichlich und gesund essen, das du für die Bestrahlung was zum zusetzen hast! 
Aber das geht auch wieder vorbei irgendwann! Wie @Andal schon gesagt hat!  Lieber 3 mal die Woche dort hin anstatt dauerhaft dort drin zu sein! 
In der Zeit wo man die Bestrahlung bekommt geht es einem nicht so prickelnd! 
Später geht es dann aber wieder bergauf! 
Ich und bestimmt auch alle anderen hier drücken dir die Daumen und sind in Gedanken bei dir! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine denke, wie viele Bauern-Weiher es da noch gab. Wenn man da anständig beim inhabenden Ökonomen anfragte, erhielt man meistens die Antwort: "Wos? Do wuist fischn? Is ja seit Johr und Tog nix g'macht. Dua wost wuist!" Und dann reichlich kleine Karpfen, Karauschen und Schleien. Selten wirklich große, aber freier, als Tom Sawyer.
> 
> Ab und zu dann mal einen Karpfen auf den Küchentisch der erstaunten Bäuerin und mit einem Limo wieder auf dem Radl nach Hause. Es war so schön!



Solch ein kleines Juwel suche ich noch. Aber leider vergebens, für mein Herz wird's erst interessant frühestens nach 40 min Autofahrt. Anglerisch schon wesentlich früher: Ich wohne 50m von der Spree entfernt, Fisch gibt's da auch genug, aber das Herz, das Herz, das mag keine Spundwände...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Solch ein kleines Juwel suche ich noch. Aber leider vergebens, für mein Herz wird's erst interessant frühestens nach 40 min Autofahrt. Anglerisch schon wesentlich früher: Ich wohne 50m von der Spree entfernt, Fisch gibt's da auch genug, aber das Herz, das Herz, das mag keine Spundwände...


Berlin ist nicht das Emsland, da leg ich mich fest.

Mein Bauerntümpel wird von schottischen Hochlandrindern bewohnt (und wenn ich hier gucke drücke ich mich vor arbeit)


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Bauerntümpel wird von schottischen Hochlandrindern bewohnt



würd ich nicht unter 0,40er angehen. Besser noch Geflochtene.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Solch ein kleines Juwel suche ich noch. Aber leider vergebens, für mein Herz wird's erst interessant frühestens nach 40 min Autofahrt. Anglerisch schon wesentlich früher: Ich wohne 50m von der Spree entfernt, Fisch gibt's da auch genug, aber das Herz, das Herz, das mag keine Spundwände...


Solche Weiher gibt es vielleicht noch tief im Osten, aber bei uns gingen die alle über die Jahre an die Flurbereinigung verloren.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Berlin ist nicht das Emsland, da leg ich mich fest.
> 
> Mein Bauerntümpel wird von schottischen Hochlandrindern bewohnt (und wenn ich hier gucke drücke ich mich vor arbeit)



Hast Du schon mal mit dem Bauern (oder ists ein Rancher?) gesprochen?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal mit dem Bauern (oder ists ein Rancher?) gesprochen?


Ja, er ist ein Nachbar die Rinder sind das ganze Jahr drauf und er kann sich nicht entscheiden ob die Kühe mit Kälbern oder die jungen Stiere unangenehmer sind.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Nur 3mal die Woche antanzen
> Und Später irgendwann  Reha.


Sieh zu, dass du genug Cola, Kohlensäure rausrühren und Salzgebäck im Hause hast. Das hilft gegen den Strahlenkater, sättigt und löscht den Durscht.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, er ist ein Nachbar die Rinder sind das ganze Jahr drauf und er kann sich nicht entscheiden ob die Kühe mit Kälbern oder die jungen Stiere unangenehmer sind.



Okay, Du brauchst also einen Freiwilligen mit rotem Tuch. Ich will keine Witze über junge Leninisten machen, aber vielleicht findest Du einen entsprechend verdrahteten FSJler?


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Solch ein kleines Juwel suche ich noch. Aber leider vergebens, für mein Herz wird's erst interessant frühestens nach 40 min Autofahrt. Anglerisch schon wesentlich früher: Ich wohne 50m von der Spree entfernt, Fisch gibt's da auch genug, aber das Herz, das Herz, das mag keine Spundwände...



Hallo @Minimax 
Das dürfte in nähester Umgebung in deiner Region auf jeden Fall schwierig werden! 
Ich kenne sowas dann ab Bernau weiter Richtung Osten! Aber das zieht sich da hinten raus! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo @Minimax
> Das dürfte in nähester Umgebung in deiner Region auf jeden Fall schwierig werden!
> Ich kenne sowas dann ab Bernau weiter Richtung Osten! Aber das zieht sich da hinten raus!
> 
> LG Michael



Nabend Michel,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis, Du Weitgereister. Ich studiere ja auch eifrig die Gewässerkarte und gebe dir Recht. Aber meine Not ist nicht akut, denn im Grunde meines Wesens sinds die kleinen Flüsse und Bäche, die mich mit ihrem Murmeln an sich gebunden haben, flüsternde Fesseln die ich weder zerreissen kann noch will. Ob wohl das Frühjahr mich auf Erkundungen an den vielen kleinen Stillgewässern im Stundenumkreis schicken wird? Man wird sehen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja das wird auf jeden Fall klappen, Brandenburg ist wasserreich und hat einiges zu bieten an Gewässern! 
Wie ich noch in Berlin gearbeitet hatte ,hats mich jedoch sehr oft an die Havel gezogen, die bietet soo viel 

Schönen Abend noch für euch alle und LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> ...sehr oft an die Havel gezogen, die bietet soo viel
> 
> ....



„Döner und Falafel, wir kommen von der Havel”.
Hab ich kürzlich Eingeborene (Fußballfans) singen hören. Nicht schön, aber laut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ob wohl das Frühjahr mich auf Erkundungen an den vielen kleinen Stillgewässern im Stundenumkreis schicken wird? Man wird sehen.
> hg
> Minimax


ich glaubs ja nicht, da sind keine Zielfische


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich glaubs ja nicht, da sind keine Zielfische



Oh, mein Lieber, die Johnnies sind die Wirkung, und nicht die Ursache!


----------



## Andal

So ein Weiherle und da in allem Frieden ein paar Karauschen fangen - das wär's mal wieder!


----------



## geomas

#karausche

Wenns einen Ükel-Bruder mal nach McPom verschlagen sollte - gebt bitte Zeichen, wenn auch nicht sehr Gewässer-kundig, ein paar brauchbare Karauschenteiche kenne ich.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja in Mecklenburg und Brandenburg gibts die kleinen Teiche noch! 
Manchmal kleine Löschteiche im Ort, manchmal Tümpel in der Wiese! 
Aber fast immer schön gelegen! 
Wenn man Glück hat, sogar mit der DAV Karte beangelbar !
Das ist natürlich einfach schön und Karauschen sind absolut etwas besonderes! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich einfach schön und Karauschen sind absolut etwas besonderes!


Auf Facebook geisterte von kurzer Zeit ein Bild herum, wo ein alter Mann mit Stippe am Ufer hockt und im Spiegelbild im Wasser den kleinen Buben sah, der er mal war. So ein Spiegelbild würde ich von mir auch mal gerne (wieder) sehen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Auf Facebook geisterte von kurzer Zeit ein Bild herum, wo ein alter Mann mit Stippe am Ufer hockt und im Spiegelbild im Wasser den kleinen Buben sah, der er mal war. So ein Spiegelbild würde ich von mir auch mal gerne (wieder) sehen!



Gefällt mir was du geschrieben hast !
Manchmal möchte ich auch gerne die Zeit noch einmal zurück drehen !
Das wird natürlich nicht funktionieren, aber wie ich noch oben im Osten gewohnt hatte ,war mir manchmal so als wenn dort die Zeit stehen geblieben wäre!  ( im positiven Sinne gemeint ) In den kleinen reizvollen Ortschaften kam ich mir manchmal vor ,wie in meine Kindheit zurück versetzt ,auch beim Angeln in dieser schönen Landschaft, konnte man alles um sich drumherum vergessen und sich dem Hobby witmen .
Wenn dann noch so tolle Fische wie Karauschen am Haken landen, ist der Tag gerettet und wird zu einem Erlebnis 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> So ein Spiegelbild würde ich von mir auch mal gerne (wieder) sehen!


Schätze, lieber Freund, dafür musst Du einfach nur ans Wasser gehen. Dafür machen wir ja den ganzen Zinnober, letztendlich.
Guts Nächtle, liebe Ükels, 
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja ich bin für heute auch weg!  Die Augen werden schwer  

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, mein Lieber, die Johnnies sind die Wirkung, und nicht die Ursache!


Und dennoch bist du ihnen verfallen!


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, er ist ein Nachbar die Rinder sind das ganze Jahr drauf und er kann sich nicht entscheiden ob die Kühe mit Kälbern oder die jungen Stiere unangenehmer sind.


Highlands sind doch eigentlich super entspannte Biester?! Jedenfalls kenne ich die nur in entspannt. Die Hörner sehen halt gefährlich aus, aber sonst ...
... no risk no fun...


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja solange es keine Bullen sind, sollte da absolut nix passieren.
Ganz selbstverständlich ans Wasser setzen, die gewöhnen sich schnell daran!
Ich komme aus der Landwirtschaft in Hessen, wie ich Kind war hatte unser Nachbar auch Highlands ,die sehen zwar wuchtig aus, sind aber wirklich ganz entspannt!

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich
> 
> Das erinnert mich an ein anderes Angelforum in dem ich mal " kurz " angemeldet war .
> Das Ziel dieses Forums war es den gefangen Fisch zu fotografieren und online zu stellen.
> 
> Gelaufen ist so ,das auch gerade Kinder den Fisch hunderte Meter durch den Dreck gezogen haben bis zur Unkenntlichkeit!
> Dann kamen 50 Petri ,Petri ,Petri der nächste Fisch !
> Die Oberkrönung war dann ein Petrijünger ,der an einem Forellenpuff 33 Störe ( Sterlet ) gefangen hat und diese in der prallen Sonne auf einem Parkplatz aufgebart hat !
> Das hatte mich dann so angewiedert ,das ich mich dort abgemeldet hatte !
> Hat zwar jetzt nix mit einer WhatsApp Gruppe zu tun, aber mir war es jetzt nur so durch den Kopf gegangen!
> 
> 
> LG Michael



Diese Fotographiererei fürs "soziale" Netzwerk ist schon gruselig.
Nix gegen Fangbilder; wenn man den Fisch optimal behandelt, entsteht dem Tier auch kein Schaden.
Für mich persöhnlich uninteressant, aber gerade bei Anfängern habe ich da ein gewisses Verständniß.. .
Dieses Jahr hatte ich soeinen "Sportfotographen" in meiner Anfängertruppe - ich habe es ihm einmal erklährt, dann ein zweites mal, und als ich mich das dritte mal ärgern musste, war Feierabend.
Die Anderen machen auch noch viele Bilder, aber mit zunehmenden Fängen wirds langsam weniger..


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja in Mecklenburg und Brandenburg gibts die kleinen Teiche noch!
> Manchmal kleine Löschteiche im Ort, manchmal Tümpel in der Wiese!
> Aber fast immer schön gelegen!
> Wenn man Glück hat, sogar mit der DAV Karte beangelbar !
> Das ist natürlich einfach schön und Karauschen sind absolut etwas besonderes!
> 
> LG Michael


Hier gibts auch noch eine Menge kleiner Kolke in den Wiesen, nur sind meist schon die kleinsten Pfützen verpachtet. Man muss halt wen kennen um dort zu fischen.
Und viele dieser Tümpel wurden natürlich ganz schnell mit dicken Karpfen besetzt ...


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania - hoffentlich kannst Du bald nach Hause. Das Krankenhaus-Futter trägt ganz sicher nicht zur Gesundung bei. Alles Gute!


Morgen ist es soweit..
Bin von 96 kilo auch  73 kilo runter seit August.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich so an meine Bestrahzlungen 1986 denke. Das war eigentlich übler, als die OP selber. Aber in der Zeit hat sich sicher viel zum Guten getan. Hauptsache, du musst nicht im Kh. bleiben. Das macht viel aus, wenn man raus kann und nicht nur die Kranken sehen  muss!



Bestrahlungen ist ja nicht so schlimm wie Chemo...


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Highlands sind doch eigentlich super entspannte Biester?! Jedenfalls kenne ich die nur in entspannt. Die Hörner sehen halt gefährlich aus, aber sonst ...
> ... no risk no fun...


Ja, aber sie stehen mit den Kälbern diesen Jahres auf der Weide und reagieren halbentspannt


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Morgen ist es soweit..
> Bin von 96 kilo auch  73 kilo runter seit August.


Da hast du aber ordentlich Kilos runter.Alles Gute Kalle.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber ordentlich Kilos runter.Alles Gute Kalle.


Hoffe das bleibt auch so ne Zeit lang..


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, aber sie stehen mit den Kälbern diesen Jahres auf der Weide und reagieren halbentspannt


Wie gesagt, ich kenne die nur in entspannt.
Mein Cousin hat ne kleine Herde bei sich aufm Hof stehen, sehen urig aus, sind aber wesentlich entspannter als z.b. die Schafböcke...

Ps: aber letztenendes wirds der Bauer am besten wissen.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kenne die nur in entspannt.
> Mein Cousin hat ne kleine Herde bei sich aufm Hof stehen, sehen urig aus, sind aber wesentlich entspannter als z.b. die Schafböcke...
> 
> Ps: aber letztenendes wirds der Bauer am besten wissen.
> Anhang anzeigen 333701


Also das sind keine tobenden Bestien aber der Bauer hätte dabei ein ebenso ungutes Gefühl wie ich. Reicht ja wenn einmal was passiert


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein. Es ist der beste - der Altmeister himself und Lehrmeister von W.Z. - Max Piper.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333389


Ist mir gerade irgendwie in meinen Warenkorb bel Amazon gerutscht und ich habe, ganz ausversehen, vor Schreck auf kostenpflichtig bestellen geklickt. Ich bin ein Schussel, was?


----------



## geomas

^ Ha, heute Vormittag gab es bei mir beim Stöbern auf booklooker.de einen vergleichbaren Zwischenfall.
2x Kluwe-Yorck und ein paar andere Angelbücher sollen als Notnagel für wettermäßig ganz unfreundliche Tage herhalten.
Hoffentlich bin ich mal wieder in Lese-Stimmung (unabhängig vom Wetter).


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist mir gerade irgendwie in meinen Warenkorb bel Amazon gerutscht und ich habe, ganz ausversehen, vor Schreck auf kostenpflichtig bestellen geklickt. Ich bin ein Schussel, was?


Haha, wer's glaubt, wird selig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason, es ist doch wohl jedem von uns schon mal ein Spekulatius auf die Computermaus gefallen und ein paar Tage später klingelte der Postbote mit einem Paket in der Hand.
Also ich finde Kochtopfs Beschreibung des Vorganges äußerst plausibel.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Jason, es ist doch wohl jedem von uns schon mal ein Spekulatius auf die Computermaus gefallen und ein paar Tage später klingelte der Postbote mit einem Paket in der Hand.
> Also ich finde Kochtopfs Beschreibung des Vorganges äußerst plausibel.


Na klar ist das schon mal jeden von uns passiert. El Potto ist ja auch ein Schlawiner. Das Donnerwetter kommt, wenn seine Frau das Paket annimmt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir es gerade ein Dominostein, der auf die Tastatur gefallen ist, als ich gerade auf die Bestelltaste für einen nur probehalber gefüllten Warenkorb voll Nubsis für die kommende Saison gefallen ist.
Wisst ihr eigentlich schon, was ihr am kommenden, ükellosen Wochenende macht? Ich gehe auf Meerforellen. Allerdings  nicht ganz ükelkonform mit dem Elektrokescher in der Wörpe. Nachdem wir im letzten Jahr ausgesetzt haben, wollen wir in diesem Jahre wieder im vereinseigenen Bruthaus Eier ausbrüten. Aber vorher brauchen wir noch die Eltern ...
Falls gewünscht, werde ich anschließend berichten.


----------



## Jason

Ich habe gestern erst eins drüber gekriegt. 2 Päckchen an einem Tag. Ich war in Erkläungsnot. Konnte aber die Wogen glätten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir es gerade ein Dominostein, der auf die Tastatur gefallen ist, als ich gerade auf die Bestelltaste für einen nur probehalber gefüllten Warenkorb voll Nubsis für die kommende Saison gefallen ist.
> Wisst ihr eigentlich schon, was ihr am kommenden, ükellosen Wochenende macht? Ich gehe auf Meerforellen. Allerdings  nicht ganz ükelkonform mit dem Elektrokescher in der Wörpe. Nachdem wir im letzten Jahr ausgesetzt haben, wollen wir in diesem Jahre wieder im vereinseigenen Bruthaus Eier ausbrüten. Aber vorher brauchen wir noch die Eltern ...
> Falls gewünscht, werde ich anschließend berichten.


Von meiner Seite her sehr erwünscht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Um auf die beide Päckchen zurück zu kommen. Im ersten waren die Bobbins oder auch Spulenhalter. Und in dem zweiten war etwas sehr schönes für meine Rollensammlung. Zwei seltene Shakespeares Rollen. Bin sie gerade am reinigen und gehe in einem anderen Thread etwas genauer darauf ein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Haha, Jason, „Päckchen” - das war das richtige Stichwort!

Habe eben mal fix die (sehr einfache) kleine Shakespeare-Rolle aus den 90er Jahren hervorgekramt.
Ich habe keine Verwendung mehr für sie, hatte sie wohl mal während eines Holland-Urlaubs not-gekauft (Angelzeugs war komplett zu Hause geblieben).
Sie läuft okay, natürlich kein Vergleich mit ner guten Spinnrolle. An Deiner schönen Sigma Wand Picker könnte sie verwendbar sein.
Auf der Spule habe ich leider mit Edding „20er” raufgeschmiert, die E-Spule ist hoffentlich frei von derlei Verunstaltung (muß ich noch raussuchen).
Falls Du sie gebrauchen kannst geht ein weiteres Päckchen auf die Reise...





Shakespeare Sigma SupraRT 2040 025


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern erst eins drüber gekriegt. 2 Päckchen an einem Tag. Ich war in Erkläungsnot. Konnte aber die Wogen glätten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dummerweise war ein Nikolausgeschenk im Warenkorb, ich wollte doch nur gucken! Und seit Ali... bekomme ich eigentlich nur noch mitleidige Blicke zu meinem Kaufverhalten. 
Aber es macht mich traurig, dass du, Jason, so von mir denkst. Schön, dass @geomas die Fahne der stammtischbrüderlichen Liebe hochhält, danke, das war sehr wichtig für mich


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Spannendes Vorhaben, ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim Fang und beim brüten!  Feste Pläne hab ich noch nicht. Vermutlich werde ich nochmal mit der Stippe losziehen, diesmal an den Kanal, oder endlich die dicken 'Schlammbecken'-Karpfen ins Visier nehmen.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - ich kann Tobi nur beipflichten. Viel Erfolg und hoffentlich spielt das Wetter Euch in die Hände.



Tja, ich habe am Donnerstag (Stand jetzt) Zeit zum Pietschen, bin aber ziemlich platt.
Vielleicht geh ich ne Runde stippen, vielleicht raffe ich mich zu einem größeren Ausflug auf.
Mal sehen, Geist und Fleisch sind gleichermaßen schwach.


----------



## daci7

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir es gerade ein Dominostein, der auf die Tastatur gefallen ist, als ich gerade auf die Bestelltaste für einen nur probehalber gefüllten Warenkorb voll Nubsis für die kommende Saison gefallen ist.
> Wisst ihr eigentlich schon, was ihr am kommenden, ükellosen Wochenende macht? Ich gehe auf Meerforellen. Allerdings  nicht ganz ükelkonform mit dem Elektrokescher in der Wörpe. Nachdem wir im letzten Jahr ausgesetzt haben, wollen wir in diesem Jahre wieder im vereinseigenen Bruthaus Eier ausbrüten. Aber vorher brauchen wir noch die Eltern ...
> Falls gewünscht, werde ich anschließend berichten.


Ich würd auch gern mehr darüber lesen!!
Ps: mein Kaufverhalten ist Privatsache. Ich mecker nicht über das Fahrverhalten meiner Frau und sie nicht über mein Kaufverhalten. 

Immerhin hat sie ja auch das Auto bezahlt und ich nur das Angelzeug ...


----------



## Minimax

Meiner Süßen ist vergangene Woche ihr Laptop scheinbar abgeraucht. Also hat sie sich einen neuen gekauft, plus ein völlig unsinniges Tablet. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich herausgestellt, das der alte offenbar noch funktioniert, und ausserdem hat sich ihr Informatik- und gamingaffiner Ältester In die Diskussion eingeschaltet.
 Das bedeutet in etwa, als würde Forellenpuff-ich hab-grad-meinen-Schein-gemacht-Udo sich bei Lord Snorro-Handmade-Splitcane-III nach ner günstigen Allroundcombo erkundigen. 
Das Ergebnis war abzusehen. Der Neue und das Tablet wurden zurückgegeben und auf Sohnemanns Rat hin holt sie sich jetzt einen unglaublich edlen, jedes preisliche Level übersteigenden und weit jenseits aller Leistungsgrenzen die die Missus sich überhaupt vorstellen kann (Word, Rudimentäres PowerPoint und Hösrpiele)  Super Laptop Boliden, mit allem pipapo, 8 Gängen, rechtslinkslauf und Abitur). Vermutlich muss sie bald Streichhölzer auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt verkaufen oder Schlimmeres.
Mir solls recht sein, ich habe in diesen Wahnsinn überhaupt nicht eingegriffen, denn damit ist mir auf Jahre hinaus die moralische Lufthoheit bei kostspieligen Beklopptimpulskäufen sicher! Muhahaha!


----------



## Andal

Unbezahlbar so ein Trumm, auf welches du nur stumm weisen musst, sollte auch nur der leiseste Hauch einer Kritik aufkommen!


----------



## Jan_Cux

zum Gück bin ich mein eigener Herr, son Frauen dingsda kommt mir nicht mehr (dauerhaft) ins Haus...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> [...]kostspielige Beklopptimpulskäufe


Apropos - die Darent Valley (sie hört auf den schönen Namen Valery) kommt Donnerstag an ,lt. DPD- Sonntag Abend in England bestellt, Montag versandt - die verstehen ihr Geschäft! Da kann man auch verkraften, dass das Gebiss vom Shopmanager dem vom Owens gleicht aber nicht durch einen prächtigen Schnorres kaschiert wird


----------



## Kochtopf

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> zum Gück bin ich mein eigener Herr, son Frauen dingsda kommt mir nicht mehr (dauerhaft) ins Haus...


Sprach der Ükel der ersten Stunde - Jan! Freund! Bruder! Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dummerweise war ein Nikolausgeschenk im Warenkorb, ich wollte doch nur gucken! Und seit Ali... bekomme ich eigentlich nur noch mitleidige Blicke zu meinem Kaufverhalten.
> Aber es macht mich traurig, dass du, Jason, so von mir denkst. Schön, dass @geomas die Fahne der stammtischbrüderlichen Liebe hochhält, danke, das war sehr wichtig für mich


Auwei, jetzt hab ich dich verletzt. Das wollte ich nicht. 
Lieber @geomas ich nehme dein Angebot gerne an. Das Röllchen sieht wunderschön aus. Aber nicht als Geschenk. Alles weitere über Pn.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie Du „Valery” einsetzen wirst, lieber Kochtopf.
Das Prinzip Avon-Rute gefällt mir ja sehr, aber in der Praxis finde ich Avon-artige Ruten zum Posenangeln echten Posen-/Matchruten unterlegen und zum Grundangeln ist bei sehr wenig Strömung ne leichte Feederrute praktischer. Und für Festblei-Geschichten oder viel Strömung ist die Darent Valley in der 0,75-Ausführung wohl zu zart.

...jetzt aber genug der trüben grauen Theorie - ich freu mich auf Deine Berichte zu Valery.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, wie Du „Valery” einsetzen wirst, lieber Kochtopf.
> Das Prinzip Avon-Rute gefällt mir ja sehr, aber in der Praxis finde ich Avon-artige Ruten zum Posenangeln echten Posen-/Matchruten unterlegen und zum Grundangeln ist bei sehr wenig Strömung ne leichte Feederrute praktischer. Und für Festblei-Geschichten oder viel Strömung ist die Darent Valley in der 0,75-Ausführung wohl zu zart.
> 
> ...jetzt aber genug der trüben grauen Theorie - ich freu mich auf Deine Berichte zu Valery.


Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, dass sie ne reinrassige Avon ist - geführt wird sie bei Tacklebox als Specialistrute, während die 1,25lbs Rute durchaus als 'Avon' deklariert wird.
Ich meine, mein anglerisches Portfolio ist ja relativ übersichtlich und ich sehe sie als Ufernahe Tagrute an der Fulda, während Sarah Jane ein 24 Stunden Modell ist


----------



## geomas

#tacklebox
#darentvalley

Ein echter Schwachpunkt der Darent-Valley-Ruten ist offensichtlich das mitgelieferte Futteral.
Als großer Freund von gut gepolsterten Sleeves hab ich mir neulich drei unterschiedliche (relativ billige) Modelle für 12ft-Ruten bestellt und bin sehr gespannt, wie die sich machen. Dann sollten alle längeren beringten Ruten, auch solche, die eher selten zum Einsatz kommen, einen brauchbaren Schutz erhalten haben.
Für die sehr kurze Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver (Transportlänge knapper Meter) such ich noch was passendes.
Hat jemand hier eine Idee? Dachte schon an irgendwas von Nash (die haben sehr kurze und ultrakurze Karpfenruten und passende Futterale), aber die müßte ich wohl live sehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #tacklebox
> #darentvalley
> 
> Ein echter Schwachpunkt der Darent-Valley-Ruten ist offensichtlich das mitgelieferte Futteral.


Hmmm ich selber lege auf die mitgelieferten Hüllen eigentlich nicht wert - ausser bei SJ da es wegen der Spitzen durchaus Sinn macht


> Hat jemand hier eine Idee? Dachte schon an irgendwas von Nash (die haben sehr kurze und ultrakurze Karpfenruten und passende Futterale), aber die müßte ich wohl live sehen.


"Dein" Angeljoe führt doch Nash vielleicht bestellen die auch mal eines zum begrabbeln und wenn es dir gefällt kaufst du es dort?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hmmm ich selber lege auf die mitgelieferten Hüllen eigentlich nicht wert - ausser bei SJ da es wegen der Spitzen durchaus Sinn macht
> 
> 
> "Dein" Angeljoe führt doch Nash vielleicht bestellen die auch mal eines zum begrabbeln und wenn es dir gefällt kaufst du es dort?



Ich bin ja wegen der dort erstandenen Matschmaden und des weltschlechtesten Kescherstiels, die ich dort törichterweise erworben habe, etwas „zapfig” auf meinen Angeljoe - aber Du hast Recht, ich sollte mal fragen.
PS: Drennan macht (vergleichsweise) brauchbare und durchdachte Futterale und Sleeves, so meine bisherige Beobachtung.


----------



## Andal

Oder nähen lassen. Das Schnittmuster kannst du leicht auf Packpapier zeichnen. Entsprechende Stoffe gibt es bei E-Bay für kleines Geld. Dann hast du die perfekte Tülle für Rute, Banksticks und ggf. den Kescherstil.


----------



## Minimax

Njäm, njäm, also die 0,75er Valery reizt mich schon buchstäblich seit Jahren- und ihr machts nicht besser. Andrerseits bin ich zum Trost grade in meine Gewölbe hinabgestiegen und fand die Mk.III, die ja eigentlich dieselbe Rolle erfüllen sollte in kompakterer Bauweise- bei der Konzipierung und Umsetzung war die leichte Valery ja eines der Vorbilder. @Kochtopf, wenn Dein Berlin Besuch naht, meinst Du, du könntest das Nesthäkchen der Darent Valley Familie mitbringen?


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Oder nähen lassen. Das Schnittmuster kannst du leicht auf Packpapier zeichnen. Entsprechende Stoffe gibt es bei E-Bay für kleines Geld. Dann hast du die perfekte Tülle für Rute, Banksticks und ggf. den Kescherstil.



Also die Nähmaschinen (auch gute, alte Modelle) im Familienbestand sind mit sehr grobem Tuch doch überfordert.
Vielleicht muß ich mal bei den günstigen Nähereien in der Nähe anfragen, ob sie auch derben Stoff verarbeiten können.
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Andal

Eben..... die Haushaltsmaschinen packen die dicken Stoffe nicht. Aber die vielen kleinen Schneidebetriebe haben die und weil es ja vergleichsweise einfache, gerade Nähte sind, kostet das auch kein großes Geld. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn du alles lieferst... Stoff, Köperband für den Kantenschutz... und ggf das Serafilgarn für die Nähte. Was überig bleibt, kann man ja gut selber gebrauchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Njäm, njäm, also die 0,75er Valery reizt mich schon buchstäblich seit Jahren- und ihr machts nicht besser. Andrerseits bin ich zum Trost grade in meine Gewölbe hinabgestiegen und fand die Mk.III, die ja eigentlich dieselbe Rolle erfüllen sollte in kompakterer Bauweise- bei der Konzipierung und Umsetzung war die leichte Valery ja eines der Vorbilder. @Kochtopf, wenn Dein Berlin Besuch naht, meinst Du, du könntest das Nesthäkchen der Darent Valley Familie mitbringen?


Lass sie mich erstmal in den Händen halten und dann ne Nacht drüber schlafen, aber ich prüfe es wohlwollend!


----------



## Andal

Mal eine ganz konkrete Frage zur D.V.

Was ist sie nun, ausser very, very nice to have, wenn sie keine Avon und auch keine light Feeder ist?


----------



## Minimax

Ein schönes, passendes Futteral kleidet die Rute, keine Frage. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das eine locker sitzende, vielleicht einmillimetersitzende Schicht aus Leinwand, Leinen, Samt und weiterem Mehr unsere lieben Angeln nicht beschützen können, ausser vor Kratzern. Die wirklich schlimmen Dinge kann es nicht abhalten, ein etwas makabrer Vergleich wären die Jeanshosen, diedie  gebrochenen Knochen von Verkehrsunfallopfern zusammenhalten.
Ich denke, das solche Lösungen etwas für die Aufbewahrung im Keller sind, und nichts für das Ufer. Übrigens denkt auch an die Rollen, die montiert so manches Futteral arg dehnen, und sich selbst durch Trennwände hindurch ineinnander verkeilen, verkanten und beschädigen können. Mein Augapfel, meine Youngs Heritage, hat ihren Knauf nicht im Heissen Drill oder unglücklichen Unfall verloren, sondern im gut gepolsterten Futteral.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz konkrete Frage zur D.V.
> 
> Was ist sie nun, ausser very, very nice to have, wenn sie keine Avon und auch keine light Feeder ist?



Light Specialist!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein schönes, passendes Futteral kleidet die Rute, keine Frage. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das eine locker sitzende, vielleicht einmillimetersitzende Schicht aus Leinwand, Leinen, Samt und weiterem Mehr unsere lieben Angeln nicht beschützen können, ausser vor Kratzern. Die wirklich schlimmen Dinge kann es nicht abhalten, ein etwas makabrer Vergleich wären die Jeanshosen, diedie  gebrochenen Knochen von Verkehrsunfallopfern zusammenhalten.
> Ich denke, das solche Lösungen etwas für die Aufbewahrung im Keller sind, und nichts für das Ufer. Übrigens denkt auch an die Rollen, die montiert so manches Futteral arg dehnen, und sich selbst durch Trennwände hindurch ineinnander verkeilen, verkanten und beschädigen können. Mein Augapfel, meine Youngs Heritage, hat ihren Knauf nicht im Heissen Drill oder unglücklichen Unfall verloren, sondern im gut gepolsterten Futteral.


Den Einwand habe ich auch ausreichend bedacht. Aber wenn man nun ein semisteifes Futteral wählt, oder gleich eine feste Röhre, wohin dann mit den sperrigen Trumm, wenn man beweglich fischt? Es reisen ja nicht alle mit dem PKW an...!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein schönes, passendes Futteral kleidet die Rute, keine Frage. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das eine locker sitzende, vielleicht einmillimetersitzende Schicht aus Leinwand, Leinen, Samt und weiterem Mehr unsere lieben Angeln nicht beschützen können, ausser vor Kratzern. Die wirklich schlimmen Dinge kann es nicht abhalten, ein etwas makabrer Vergleich wären die Jeanshosen, diedie  gebrochenen Knochen von Verkehrsunfallopfern zusammenhalten.
> Ich denke, das solche Lösungen etwas für die Aufbewahrung im Keller sind, und nichts für das Ufer. Übrigens denkt auch an die Rollen, die montiert so manches Futteral arg dehnen, und sich selbst durch Trennwände hindurch ineinnander verkeilen, verkanten und beschädigen können. Mein Augapfel, meine Youngs Heritage, hat ihren Knauf nicht im Heissen Drill oder unglücklichen Unfall verloren, sondern im gut gepolsterten Futteral.




Klar, der Endgegner für jede kostbare Rute ist weder Karpfen noch Wels, sondern die Kofferraumklappe.
Ich hab mittlerweile etliche gut gepolsterte Sleeves (die meisten aus der Raubfischabteilung von Greys) für die Lieblingsruten und schleppe öfters 2 oder 3 Sleeves anstelle eines „Holdalls” ans Wasser. Keine perfekte Lösung. Aber für mich schneller und praktischer als das Umpacken der benötigten Ruten ins große Futteral.

Naja, für die mobile, unbeschwerte Angelei such ich noch ein kurzes Futteral, idealerweise wenig länger als ein Meter, mit minimal extra-Platz für Kescherstiel und dünne Banksticks. Quiver sind nicht so meins.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Den Einwand habe ich auch ausreichend bedacht. Aber wenn man nun ein semisteifes Futteral wählt, oder gleich eine feste Röhre, wohin dann mit den sperrigen Trumm, wenn man beweglich fischt? Es reisen ja nicht alle mit dem PKW an...!



Ich wollte nicht unken- Das ist eben ein Dilemma, das sich niemals so ganz lösen läßt. Jeder sichere Transport ist eine Qual on the Bank, jeder praxisgerechte Transport unmöglich im Transit mit den Öffis. 
Ich glaube, man kann Lösungen finden, die sind dann aber auch sehr individuell. Vielleicht ist der beste allgemeine Rat, sich immer bewusst zu sein, dass unsere Lieblinge fast alles klaglos ertragen können, solange die Leine unter Zug ist- aber wie rohe Eier, Kinder, Operndiven behandelt werden sollten, solange sie kläglich, unmontiert und unaufgesteckt im Transit sind. 
Und nie soll man einem geschlossenem Futteral vertrauen: Schlimmes kann sich dort ereignen, grade wenn man wie wir alle zuviele unsere Lieblinge reinstopfen, oder zusammenpacken, in Eis und Graupelschauern,,
Ich weiss mir auch keinen Rat, ich versuche sorgfältig zu sein, aber ab und kommt der Tag..


----------



## Andal

Natürlich wird sich das Problem nie abschließend lösen lassen, ist es doch ein Taschenproblem. Und Taschen hat der Mann der Fischwaid immer zu wenige, nie die richtigen. Aber man(n) kann ja wenigstens probieren, sich zu optimieren!


----------



## Minimax

Ja, und deswegen ist es Gegenstand unendlicher Debatte, herrlichem Für-und-wieder, Fachsimpeleien, Bonmots und weiterem Mehr. 
Gentlemen, i
ch behaupte: Ein Gutes Thema ist wie ein Hund: Man hat ihn lieb, jeder krault gerne Durch seine Haare, ereörtert seine
Vorzüge, und wer ihn am besten krault und die liebsten leckerlies gibt, an dessen Ohrensessel in unserer Kaminrunde da rollt er sich 
zusammen. Und steht auf, um das nächste Leckerli zu empfangen.
Wie wärs, denn das Thema ist Brennend, wir zeigen und oder beschreiben mal unsere Futterale/ Rutenorganisation im Augenblick (Ändert sich ja auch übers Jahr)
das wird sicher interessant und informativ.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja ,ich habe auch so ein Taschen und Rutenrohr Tick !
Muss aber auch sagen, gescheit verpackt macht sich schon bezahlt. 
Bei mir ist es eher das Problem wohin damit im Auto ?
Ich fahre einen Octavia Kombi und lege für Ruten bis 1,75 Meter einen Teil der Rückbank um ,dann haben unsere 2 kleinen Hunde auf der breiteren Seite der Rückbank genug Platz. 
Komplizierter wird es bei 13" Karpfenruten zweiteilig. Die reichen dann vor bis ans Amaturenbrett ! Damit ist nicht gerade toll zu Fahren! 
Auf kurzen Strecken okay, aber nach Holland, Frankreich, Spanien eine unmöglichkeit .
Jetzt habe ich mir eine Dachbox bestellt mit 2,10 Meter Länge, die ist aber noch nicht gekommen bisher, bin mal gespannt, ob sich das ganze bewährt? 
Weil Sie muss ja dann auch immer dran und ab montiert werden und immer über den Gehweg durchs Treppenhaus in den Keller gewuchtet werden. 

Naja ,bin mal gespannt! 
LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Bis dato benütze ich einen Chub Quiver, so wie ihn ja einige von euch in GW sehen konnten. Nicht optimal, weil die Ruten doch recht ungeschützt sind. Aber mit dem lassen sich auch alle grundsätzlich benötigten Utensilien recht bequem transportieren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Bis dato benütze ich einen Chub Quiver, so wie ihn ja einige von euch in GW sehen konnten. Nicht optimal, weil die Ruten doch recht ungeschützt sind. Aber mit dem lassen sich auch alle grundsätzlich benötigten Utensilien recht bequem transportieren.



Hallo @Andal
Ich habe das noch nicht gesehen, wie in etwa muss ich mir das vorstellen?
Meinst du einen Trolley ?

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Einfach einen halbhohen Köcher, für Schirm, Banksticks und zwei außenliegenden Schlaufen zur Rutenbefestigung. Die sollten eigentlich dann auch in Singlesleeves untergebracht sein, was mir allerdings auch schon wieder zu viel Gebamsel ist. Also ohne...


----------



## Waller Michel

Ahsoo ! Trotzdem für den Transport im Nahbereich, doch garantiert keine schlechte Lösung denke ich!
Ich hab wenn ich etwas laufen muss immer eine Rutentasche mit Ruten ,Kescher und Bankstick auf dem Rücken und den Rest teilweise mit Expander befestigt auf dem Trolley.
Solange einem dann die Hose nicht rutscht  auch ne akzeptabel Lösung.
Aber wenn man viel dabei hat ,trotzdem ne gute Packerei .....naja ich hab auch nicht selten zuviel dabei 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ungepolsterte Holdalls aus Nylon hab ich ne Weile für Bootsruten genutzt und mochte sie nicht. 
Hab mich neulich durch die recht große Auswahl im örtlichen Angelladen gegrabbelt und fand die einfachen Nylon-Futterale auch nicht so prall. 
Für die erwähnte DV 8ft gefiel mir derdiedas Sänger Travel Rod Bag in 1m noch am ehesten, war aber vom theoretischen Ideal weit entfernt.
Die dort angebotenen steifen Futterale entsprachen auch nicht meinem Geschmack. Die wirken teilweise ultrabillig - angesichts der Preise nicht akzeptabel.

Hab noch 2 sogenannte Cordura-Transportrohre - supersicher, aber für mich zu fummelig, da ich mittlerweile bevorzugt vormontierte Ruten zum Wasser nehme.


----------



## Andal

Im Nahbereich tut es das Quiver auch wirklich gut. Aber ich bin noch am Grübeln, wie ich es sauber für weitere Fahrten mit dem Bus und dem Zug richten soll. Einerseits möchte ich dann die maximal zwei Ruten gut schützen, andererseits natürlich auch so wenig dabei haben, wie es nur irgendwie geht. Ich muss es ja selber tragen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich liebe die Taschen von Fox im Camo Design! 
Die für die kurzen Ruten sind auch recht preiswert, die längeren allerdings eher unverschämt im Preis !
Dafür aber top Qualität, merkt man schon beim ersten Anfassen !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Im Nahbereich tut es das Quiver auch wirklich gut. Aber ich bin noch am Grübeln, wie ich es sauber für weitere Fahrten mit dem Bus und dem Zug richten soll. Einerseits möchte ich dann die maximal zwei Ruten gut schützen, andererseits natürlich auch so wenig dabei haben, wie es nur irgendwie geht. Ich muss es ja selber tragen.



Wenn ich mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs wäre, würde ich mir irgendwie ein grünes Rutenrohr besorgen und Träger dran machen! 
Hab ich schon gesehen und sah echt gut aus! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Perfektens wäre ja der Leibdiener ...... "Johann, nehme er das Zeug und folge er mir diskret!"


----------



## Waller Michel

Hast du keine Frau    ?

( Spaß )


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs wäre, würde ich mir irgendwie ein grünes Rutenrohr besorgen und Träger dran machen!
> Hab ich schon gesehen und sah echt gut aus!
> 
> LG Michael


...Und am Wasser zerre ich dann das Rohr herum ... ich liebe es, mal die Stelle zu wechseln und da stört so ein Rohr ungemein. Als Schutz wäre es natürlich ideal.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hast du keine Frau    ?
> 
> ( Spaß )


Das ich dann der ihr Zeug auch noch schleppen muss? - Nein Danke!


----------



## Waller Michel

Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder! 
Ob es allerdings unpraktischer und sperriger als ne Tasche ist?  Keine Ahnung, würde sich wohl nur in der Praxis zeigen? 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Das ich dann der ihr Zeug auch noch schleppen muss? - Nein Danke!


  

Wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Perfektens wäre ja der Leibdiener ...... "Johann, nehme er das Zeug und folge er mir diskret!"


Das hatte ich beim ÜkT elegant gelöst, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich drei Sherpas!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Für die sehr kurze Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver (Transportlänge knapper Meter) such ich noch was passendes.
> Hat jemand hier eine Idee? Dachte schon an irgendwas von Nash (die haben sehr kurze und ultrakurze Karpfenruten und passende Futterale), aber die müßte ich wohl live sehen.



Nen Ärmel vom alten Holzfällerhemd oder nen Bein vonner alten Kordhose?
Ne Norwegersocke Gr. 62?


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ne Norwegersocke Gr. 62?


Wenn die gut getragen ist, hast du auch gleich ein Hardcase.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das hatte ich beim ÜkT elegant gelöst, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich drei Sherpas!



Die auch noch was vom Bergsteigen verstanden, Sahib, Bwana, Sidi..


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn die gut getragen ist, hast du auch gleich ein Hardcase.



Wohlgemerkt mit Flavour


----------



## Waller Michel

Wie ich in meinem alten Verein noch Obergewässerwart ( sehr wichtiger Titel   ) war wurde ich mal an unseren Forellenbach ( Fliegenfischerstrecke ) gerufen, dort hatte ein Schwarzangler das Transportproblem super elegant gelöst!
Er ist mit seinem ölenden uralten Mercedes Bus, an einer Furte mitten in den Bach gefahren, hat die Schiebetür aufgemacht, auf einer alten Matratze gesessen, die Füße im Bach gehabt und geangelt.
Hut ab!

Weiß allerdings nicht was schlimmer war ,das Motoroil ,oder die Füße?

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Die auch noch was vom Bergsteigen verstanden, Sahib, Bwana, Sidi..







Ab 00:30 sieht man ein Video meiner Anreise im Weserbergland


----------



## Andal

Jetzt wirds bizarr ... ich geh ins Bette.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds bizarr ... ich geh ins Bette.



Schlaf schön, gute Nacht!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ab 00:30 sieht man ein Video meiner Anreise im Weserbergland



Vermutlich wäre Aguirre auch erfogreicher gewesen, hätte er Dienstbare Sklaven gehabt, die ihm den korrekten Gebrauch on Posengummis und andere Basics ins
Ohr geflüstert hätten. Wahrhaftigkeit, SIre.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Schlaf schön, gute Nacht!
> 
> 
> 
> Vermutlich wäre Aguirre auch erfogreicher gewesen, hätte er Dienstbare Sklaven gehabt, die ihm den korrekten Gebrauch on Posengummis und andere Basics ins
> Ohr geflüstert hätten. Wahrhaftigkeit, SIre.


Um Herrn KaLeu zu zitieren: Gute Leute muss man haben.


----------



## daci7

Tjaaa, das ewige Transportdilemma ...
Ich  nutze unterschiedliche Lösungen:
- für alle angelarten mit nur einer Rute brauche ich keine Rutentasche. Beim spinnfischen sowieso nicht, beim feedern und Matchen aber auch nicht. Die vormontierte (!!) Rute wird dann in den halb zusammengeklappten Stuhl gelegt, welcher per Schultergurt getragen wird.
- wenn noch eine leichte Karpfenrute o.ä. mit soll kommt der ganze Klimbimm in Single sleeves von der Firma Fuchs.
- wenn dann noch Schirm, Brolly o.ä. mit muss kommen diese Single sleeves an ein Quiver von gleichnamiger Firma geschnallt.
- wenn es zum reinen plumsangeln auf Karpfen geht kommt ein Rutenfutteral für 3 montierte Ruten der Firma Pelzer zum Zuge.
- Zum Welsangeln hab ich nen extra Quiver für Ruten ohne Single sleeves, damit die montierten Kabeltrommeln auch reinpassen.
- fürs sonstige Allrounden mit 2 oder mehr dreigeteilten Ruten nutze ich ei Sportex semihard Case und möchte es nicht mehr missen!
- beim Aalangeln werden die Ruten vom Auto aus irgendwie in Richtung Angelplatz geworfen um dort dann ohne rutenhalter in die Erde gerammt zu werden. Jedenfalls sehen die Ruten immer so aus. Hier fehlt mir offensichtlich noch die optimale Lösung um zwei dreiteilige Ruten möglichst entspannt und leicht weite Strecken tragen zu können. Bisher kommen die einfach samt banksticks in den bereits erwähnten halb geklappten Stuhl.
Groetjes


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich gehöre zu den Transportjunkies, die möglichst alles dabei haben müssen. Trotzdem verabscheue ich Parkplatzangelstellen, was den Anmarsch nicht selten Schweißtreibend macht.
Im Nahbereich, also an meinem Hausgewässer, reise ich mittlerweile mit dem Fahrrad an, was eine gewisse Beschränkung erfordert.
Dabei folge ich zu 100 % dem Drennan- Evangelium:
Specialist Futteral für zwei Ruten, Kescherstil und einigen Banksticks, Specialist Rucksack für Nubsies, Proviant und was sonst noch so mit muss und daran angeklickt wird die Specialist-Abhakmatte, die für kurze Touren auch meinen Hintern vor Kälteeintrag s schützt! Ach so, Im Futteral befinden sich normalerweise auch zwei Ruten von Drennan...
Und wenn ich das so lese, frage ich mich, warum ich mich immer über das sehr markenbewusste Kaufverhalten meiner Frau amüsiere!


----------



## Meefo 46

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern erst eins drüber gekriegt. 2 Päckchen an einem Tag. Ich war in Erkläungsnot. Konnte aber die Wogen glätten.


Dafür gibbet doch die Packstationen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich sehe das Transportproblem habe ich nicht alleine! 
Da wo es gut passt, verwende ich hier und da dann gerne mal Teleskopruten ,die sich prima transportieren lassen. 
Am heftigsten ist es aber wirklich wenn man alles weit ans Wasser schleppen muss, wenn man denkt man hat alles dabei, muss man garantiert nochmal zurück weil man irgend ein Misst vergessen hat ! Und wenn es nur die Zigaretten oder Zigarren sind 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Dafür gibbet doch die Packstationen.



Also ich halte das so , Bestellungen bis 100 oder 150 Euro ,melde ich bei meiner besseren Hälfte direkt an, wenn die Transaktion abgeschlossen ist 
Bei höherem Wert ,betrachtet ich mir ihren Teil vom Kleiderschrank! Danach kommt garantiert direkt " ich brauche dringend dies oder das "
Ich sag dann; selbstverständlich, musste bestellen! 
Danach! Lass doch gleich mal den Laptop offen " Wir " brauchen auch noch was an Angelzeug  und schon klappt das ohne Meckern 

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 
Die Blinkerhefte auf die Zielfischen find ich recht gut und mittlerweile für nen schmalen Taler zu bekommen.
Schleie und Karpfen hab ich auch in meiner Sammlung, ebenso wie Zander und Weißfisch.


----------



## Tobias85

Also ich halte es da ganz simpel: Rucksack/Umhängetasche/Carry-All mit dem ganzen Kleinkram und ggf. dem Futter, Ruten (teils montiert) ohne irgendwelche Futterale und den/die Kescher in die eine Hand, Auto abschließen, Schlüssel in die Tasche und dann den Klappsitz in die andere Hand und losmarschieren.Da ich seltenst mit mehr als zwei Ruten unterwegs bin und ja recht große Pranken habe, ist das für mich ne einfache und praktikable Lösung und beschädigt hab ich so auch noch nichts (das hat ganz klassisch die Kofferraumklappe erledigt).


----------



## Andal

Per Türe habe ich genau 1 Rute "beschnitten". Mit der Haustüre eine Berkley Series One - und der hat es dann obendrein mehr als gut getan, dass sie ca. 20 cm kürzer geworden ist. 

Aber System werde ich daraus trotzdem keines machen.


----------



## daci7

So sieht das aus  wenn ich zum Bleistift zum feedern an den Rhein fahre. 





In dem Single sleeve sind in diesem Fall sogar zwei Ruten verstaut und das wird einfach in den halb geklappten Stuhl gelegt, der nen schultergurt hat. So kann ich entspannt noch den Kilometer über Felder und Zäune laufen.
Im Rucksack ist ein Sack Futter, reichlich Partikel,  ein kleines Paket mit nubsies, Haken und Körben, Verpflegung, nen sixpack und eine faltwanne zum Futter anmachen.

Und so beim Angeln vom Pier.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Groetjes


----------



## Waller Michel

Das sieht gut aus! 
Nur vor dem Stuhl hätte ich mit meinen 95 Kilo argen Respekt  
Futter für die Feeder hast du dann bestimmt im Rucksack ?

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

On my way to the swim...........


----------



## Andal

...und hier so das Maximum, was sich auf einen Rutsch noch tragen lässt. Ist aber sehr ausreichend für einen Tag........


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus!
> Nur vor dem Stuhl hätte ich mit meinen 95 Kilo argen Respekt
> Futter für die Feeder hast du dann bestimmt im Rucksack ?
> 
> LG Michael


Der Stuhl ist ne Granate. Ein uraltes Teil aus Stahl und stabilem Stoff- das hält locker ü150kg aus davon hab ich mal 2 Stück gebraucht für kleines Geld gekauft.
Dementsprechend ist der auch 2-3 kg schwerer, hat aber keine Plasteschrauben die ausnudeln oder Plasteschlammfüße die in der steinpackung brechen.
Futter ist natürlich auch im Rucksack.


----------



## Andal

Die kleine Rive Juniorbox habe ich übrigens mittlerweile pensioniert, weil ich in der einfach immer zu viel Kram mit mir herumgeschleppt habe. Taschen vom Typ einer Notebooktasche sind da viel praktischer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die kleine Rive Juniorbox habe ich übrigens mittlerweile pensioniert, weil ich in der einfach immer zu viel Kram mit mir herumgeschleppt habe. Taschen vom Typ einer Notebooktasche sind da viel praktischer.


Ich finde umhängetaschen grauenhaft, sobald es etwas unwegsamer wird schlsckern die überall rumwo sie nicht sollen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde umhängetaschen grauenhaft, sobald es etwas unwegsamer wird schlsckern die überall rumwo sie nicht sollen



Jupp.
Ruckbeutel ist allemal besser.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde umhängetaschen grauenhaft, sobald es etwas unwegsamer wird schlsckern die überall rumwo sie nicht sollen


Deshalb auch mein sehnlicher Wunsch nach dem Leibdiener. "Stelle er ab, wir gedenken zu fischen - und bereite er Tee - hurtig, hurtig!"


----------



## Jason

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Dafür gibbet doch die Packstationen.


Das bring nichts. Die kriegt alles raus. Deshalb spiele ich immer mit offenen Karten. Wenn das Paket ankommt, 
kann sie eh nichts mehr ändern. Und irgendwann beruhigt sie sich auch wieder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Trotta

Ich sehe gerade, es gibt neuerdings eine "Rolling" Chinapin - angelehnt an die Funktionalität der Ray Walton.
Bildhübsch. Obendrein lustigerweise mit Lineguard.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aventik-Mu...er-Pin-Floating-Fishing-reel-NEW/163972280416


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotter schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, es gibt neuerdings eine "Rolling" Chinapin - angelehnt an die Funktionalität der Ray Walton.
> Bildhübsch. Obendrein lustigerweise mit Lineguard.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aventik-Mu...er-Pin-Floating-Fishing-reel-NEW/163972280416


Sehr cool berichte bitte


----------



## Tobias85

Trotter schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, es gibt neuerdings eine "Rolling" Chinapin - angelehnt an die Funktionalität der Ray Walton.
> Bildhübsch. Obendrein lustigerweise mit Lineguard.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aventik-Mu...er-Pin-Floating-Fishing-reel-NEW/163972280416



Schaut spannend aus. Mir wird die nächsten Jahre erstmal meine offiziell Ükel-Pin reichen müssen, aber ich bin auch neugierig, falls du sie ausprobierst. 

Hat von euch schon mal jemand mit Leuchtfarben gearbeitet? Eins meiner Winter-Vorhaben ist ja das Rotaugenstippen am Kanal, das wollte ich aber auch des nachts mal durchziehen, wenn die ganzen Kähne fest vertäut liegen und die dicken Rotaugen (hoffentlich) etwas argloser sind. Dafür wollte ich die Antennen von zwei/drei Stippposen mit Leuchtfarbe bemalen. Hab mir grade 25g Leuchtpigment zum einmischen in Klarlack geordert und werd das mal testen. Könnte ich mir auch fürs Feedern im Dunkeln generell vorstellen, wenn das Zeug ausreichend lange nachleuchtet.


----------



## Trotta

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehr cool berichte bitte


Nein, sicher nicht - die ist doch wirklich furchtbar hässlich. Außerdem dürfte der Abwurf über die Spulenkante mit Lineguard kaum funktionieren. (Wobei man den natürlich abschrauben kann.)


----------



## daci7

Ich frage mich gerade wofür um alles in der Welt man diese Drehfunktion am Fuß der Rolle brauchen könnte?!
Ich seh da keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotter schrieb:


> Nein, sicher nicht - die ist doch wirklich furchtbar hässlich. Außerdem dürfte der Abwurf über die Spulenkante mit Lineguard kaum funktionieren. (Wobei man den natürlich abschrauben kann.)


Sie ist dafür auch in einem bezahlbaren Rahmen und kommt wohl auch aus der Cyprinus Fabrik, insofern gehe ich davon aus dass sie ihren Job macht und das ist interessant

@daci7 Wurfweite, dann lässt sie sich ähnlich wie eine Statio werfen (soll aber unfassbsten Drall verursachen), Ray Walton ist ein aggressiver Barbenfischer mit einer ziemlich geringen Körpergröße und kann durch dieses Gimmick deutlich besser werfen (das ist jetzt die halbwissenversion)


----------



## Trotta

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sie ist dafür auch in einem bezahlbaren Rahmen und kommt wohl auch aus der Cyprinus Fabrik, insofern gehe ich davon aus dass sie ihren Job macht und das ist interessant



Das stimmt natürlich. Ich finde trotzdem, sie sieht ein bisschen aus, als hätte ein Abflusssiebdesigner mal was neues gewagt.
Da die ganzen Pins vermutlich eh alle aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen, würde es mich übrigens nicht wundern, wenn sich der drehbare Fuß auch an die Ükel-Pin ummontieren ließe. Allerdings wären mir 60$ für dieses Experiment doch zuviel. Und weil es in Berlin bekanntlich ohnehin keine Fließgewässer gibt...


----------



## Waller Michel

Was ich absolut liebe ist ein Street Sling Bag wie zB von Fox .
Natürlich passt da keine riesige Ausrüstung rein aber das Ding eignet sich nicht nur zum Spinnfischen sondern auch für den kleinen Ansitzt auf Friedfisch !
Gerade wenn man öfter mal den Platz wechselt nicht schlecht das Ding. 
Gibt aber auch andere schöne, nicht nur von Fox ! Auch Daiwa usw haben solche Dinger im Programm !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Die früher ausführlichst in diesem Thread beschriebene Drennan Roving Bag * trägt man „diagonal” und dies in meinen Augen sehr komfortabel. 
Habe probehalber längere Strecken per pedes mit ihr zurückgelegt und kann absolut nicht klagen. 
Nachteil ist, daß sie nicht so viel „Krams” faßt wie zum Beispiel eine große „Carry-All” oder ein größerer Rucksack.





*) https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1261#post-4958255


----------



## geomas

Heute kam eine große Feederrolle, meine erste Rolle aus dem Hause Preston. 
Die macht „trocken” einen guten Eindruck, kam zu meiner Überraschung erstaunlicherweise mit einer vollwertigen Ersatzspule. Dies war in keiner Artikelbeschreibung erwähnt - zum Glück hab ich keine E-Spule extra bestellt. So gesehen war der Preis auch akzeptabel.
Die Schnurfassung ist auch halbwegs praxisgerecht (150m 0,26er laut Aufdruck). Das entspricht in etwa 150m einer robusten, klassischen 8-Pfundschnur oder etwas mehr als 200m einer dünneren, modernen 10-Pfund-Schnur.

An Nubsies waren die kürzlich vom Sprtsfrnd Wümme lobend erwähnten Meat-Screws dabei und testweise auch „Dura-Wag” Waggler mit 3 und 4g Vorbebleiung.
Diese Dinger sind keine Augenweide, sollen aber äußerst robust sein und die Spitzen sind auch auf größere Entfernungen recht gut sichtbar.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schaut spannend aus. Mir wird die nächsten Jahre erstmal meine offiziell Ükel-Pin reichen müssen, aber ich bin auch neugierig, falls du sie ausprobierst.
> 
> Hat von euch schon mal jemand mit Leuchtfarben gearbeitet? Eins meiner Winter-Vorhaben ist ja das Rotaugenstippen am Kanal, das wollte ich aber auch des nachts mal durchziehen, wenn die ganzen Kähne fest vertäut liegen und die dicken Rotaugen (hoffentlich) etwas argloser sind. Dafür wollte ich die Antennen von zwei/drei Stippposen mit Leuchtfarbe bemalen. Hab mir grade 25g Leuchtpigment zum einmischen in Klarlack geordert und werd das mal testen. Könnte ich mir auch fürs Feedern im Dunkeln generell vorstellen, wenn das Zeug ausreichend lange nachleuchtet.




Bin sehr an den Resultaten Deiner Leuchtpigment-Aktion interessiert!


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Bin sehr an den Resultaten Deiner Leuchtpigment-Aktion interessiert!



Mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme. Freitag oder Samstag sollte das Pigment hier sein, eigentlich sollten dann zum Ende des Wochenendes zumindest Heim-Resultate vorliegen. Ob ich die Sichtbarkeit am Wasser auch schon testen kann weiß ich noch nicht, da hier noch diverse kleinere Renovierungsarbeiten vor Weihnachten anstehen.


----------



## geomas

^  keine übertriebene Hektik bitte, davon hats im Dezember schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehr cool berichte bitte



Mit sowas mußt fischen gehen, dann bist richtig cool....oder jemand der es sieht tätigt nen Anruf und man steckt dich verkehrt rum inne Jacke 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zeal-Zuiel...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## geomas

^ haha, entweder der Währungsumrechner bei ebay ist kapuuht oder ich brauch neue Gläser für die Brille.
Wo Du Dich so rumtreibst, Rudi...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ist El Potto nicht ein Fan von Kapselrollen? Und wenn ich das so sehe, könnte ich glatt einer werden!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Gleich gehts zur Zuid Wilhelmsvaart, mit einem Coupe, und deshalb stehe auch ich wieder vor dem leidigen Problem des Packens..
Heute nehme ich ne "Reisebolo" für Streifenfische (der König aller Friedfische ist dort eher nicht zu erwarten..) und Brassen, ne "Reisematch" für Rotaugen und ne Telespinne falls nix geht in Sachen Friedfisch.
3 Ruten, 3 Rollen, 3 Dosen - Fertich.
Das hört nie nie nie auf mit dem packen..
Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!


----------



## Waller Michel

@rhinefisher 
Dann wünsche ich dir Petri für den heutigen Tag und viel Spaß!
Fang paar schöne Fische !

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @rhinefisher, viel Spaß an der Zuid Wilhelmvaart. Zieh Dich warm an!


----------



## Tobias85

Dann viel Erfolg, @rhinefisher 



geomas schrieb:


> ^  keine übertriebene Hektik bitte, davon hats im Dezember schon mehr als genug.



Den Druck mache ich mir schon selbst...ich will ja auch schnellstens wissen, wie gut das funktioniert


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Gleich gehts zur Zuid Wilhelmsvaart, mit einem Coupe, und deshalb stehe auch ich wieder vor dem leidigen Problem des Packens..
> Heute nehme ich ne "Reisebolo" für Streifenfische (der König aller Friedfische ist dort eher nicht zu erwarten..) und Brassen, ne "Reisematch" für Rotaugen und ne Telespinne falls nix geht in Sachen Friedfisch.
> 3 Ruten, 3 Rollen, 3 Dosen - Fertich.
> Das hört nie nie nie auf mit dem packen..
> Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!




Dann viel Erfolg und lass hören ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Waller Michel

Männer es ist so ruhig heute!
Was geht am Wasser?  

Ich bin gerade am Weihnachtsgeschenke ordern und verschenke an einem 15 jährigen eine Matchrute mit Rolle.
Rolle habe ich die Daiwa Ninja Match gekauft nur bei der Rute bin ich mir unsicher?
Es soll nicht zuuu teuer werden aber natürlich auch kein Schrott sein !
Habe die Browning Black Magic 3,90 Meter WG 0 - 20 Gramm ausgesucht. Soll halt ne richtige Match sein und keine Floatrute .

Kennt jemand von euch die Rute ? Kann man die kaufen?  Achso Preis 58 Euro inklusive Versand.


LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die wenigen Browningruten, die ich bislang hatte, waren immer tadellos. Da kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen und der Preis ist doch auch okay!


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Habe die Browning Black Magic 3,90 Meter WG 0 - 20 Gramm ausgesucht. Soll halt ne richtige Match sein und keine Floatrute .



Mach mich nicht schwach, ich hab doch erst im neuen Jahr wieder etwas Geld für Tackle übrig


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich muss die Rute ja auch wieder hergeben! 
Denke mal die wird schon okay sein !
Und 3,90 für einen Jugendlichen auch okay! 
Werde sie jetzt bestellen 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Gleich gehts zur Zuid Wilhelmsvaart, mit einem Coupe, und deshalb stehe auch ich wieder vor dem leidigen Problem des Packens..
> Heute nehme ich ne "Reisebolo" für Streifenfische (der König aller Friedfische ist dort eher nicht zu erwarten..) und Brassen, ne "Reisematch" für Rotaugen und ne Telespinne falls nix geht in Sachen Friedfisch.
> 3 Ruten, 3 Rollen, 3 Dosen - Fertich.
> Das hört nie nie nie auf mit dem packen..
> Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!


Viel Spaß und Erfolg wünsche ich dir. Zieh ordentlich was raus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke für die guten Wünsche, aber es hat nicht sollen sein.. .
4 Stunden gefroren, mal alles richtig gemacht und nicht ein Biss.
Bei 3 Spinnruten kam ein 70er Zander (nicht bei mir..).
Bei einmal Dendro und einmal Made kam nich ein einziger Biss.
Nichtmal ein Zupfer.... nix...
Spaß hatten wir trotzdem...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Wünsche, aber es hat nicht sollen sein.. .
> 4 Stunden gefroren, mal alles richtig gemacht und nicht ein Biss.
> Bei 3 Spinnruten kam ein 70er Zander (nicht bei mir..).
> Bei einmal Dendro und einmal Made kam nich ein einziger Biss.
> Nichtmal ein Zupfer.... nix...
> _*Spaß hatten wir trotzdem...*_



Na dann freu ich mich einfach mit Dir und wünsche mehr anglerischen Erfolg beim nächsten Angeltrip.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Na dann freu ich mich einfach mit Dir und wünsche mehr anglerischen Erfolg beim nächsten Angeltrip.


Sowas nennt man Motivation. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Soo die Browning ist bestellt. ...denke ich mach auf die Rolle ne 20er Mono drauf, der junge ist noch nicht so sonderlich erfahren, da will ich auf ne gelochtene Schnurr verzichten!
20er Mono dann kann er gut mit 18er Vorfach angeln ,nur nicht zu fein für den Anfang denke ich mir ? Könnte ja auch mal ein kleiner Karpfen den Köder nehmen.
Hab noch paar Waggler mitbestellt 6 ,10 und 14 Gramm ...da sollte für den Anfang was dabei sein.
Möchte mit Ihm nächstes Jahr mal über Nacht auf Schleie gehen mit der Match und Ihm das Matchangeln näher bringen!  ( liebe ich selbst )

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Soo die Browning ist bestellt. ...denke ich mach auf die Rolle ne 20er Mono drauf, der junge ist noch nicht so sonderlich erfahren, da will ich auf ne gelochtene Schnurr verzichten!
> 20er Mono dann kann er gut mit 18er Vorfach angeln ,nur nicht zu fein für den Anfang denke ich mir ? Könnte ja auch mal ein kleiner Karpfen den Köder nehmen.
> Hab noch paar Waagler mitbestellt 6 ,10 und 14 Gramm ...da sollte für den Anfang was dabei sein.
> Möchte mit Ihm nächstes Jahr mal über Nacht auf Schleie gehen mit der Match und Ihm das Matchangeln näher bringen!  ( liebe ich selbst )
> 
> LG Michael


Auf alle Fälle machst du dem Jungen eine Freude. Schönes Geschenk. Man muss sich um den Anglernachwuchs 
kümmern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Soo die Browning ist bestellt. ...denke ich mach auf die Rolle ne 20er Mono drauf, der junge ist noch nicht so sonderlich erfahren, da will ich auf ne gelochtene Schnurr verzichten!
> 20er Mono dann kann er gut mit 18er Vorfach angeln ,nur nicht zu fein für den Anfang denke ich mir ? Könnte ja auch mal ein kleiner Karpfen den Köder nehmen.
> Hab noch paar Waagler mitbestellt 6 ,10 und 14 Gramm ...da sollte für den Anfang was dabei sein.
> Möchte mit Ihm nächstes Jahr mal über Nacht auf Schleie gehen mit der Match und Ihm das Matchangeln näher bringen!  ( liebe ich selbst )
> 
> LG Michael



Ne Geflochtene macht für mich bei ner Match auch wenig Sinn - wie Du ja schon sagst; für einen Anfänger schon garnicht.
Das ist so schon ein schönes und gut brauchbares Gerät..


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab noch paar Waagler mitbestellt 6 ,10 und 14 Gramm ...da sollte für den Anfang was dabei sein.


...zum Hechtfischen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Weniger  
Hätte dazu schreiben müssen, das in dem See die Schleien sehr weit draußen stehen, mit ner 3 oder 4 Gramm Pose komme ich selbst mit sehr teurem Gerät von Daiwa nicht dort hin. ...
Aber klar ,ich hole wohl noch paar schlanke 4 Gramm Waggler dazu ....

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ne Geflochtene macht für mich bei ner Match auch wenig Sinn - wie Du ja schon sagst; für einen Anfänger schon garnicht.
> Das ist so schon ein schönes und gut brauchbares Gerät..



Ja ich mag das an der Match auch nicht so gerne, bringt halt noch paar cm ....aber gut dann lieber ne 4,50 Matchrute

LG


----------



## feederbrassen

Geflecht an der Matchrute
Sachen gibt's


----------



## Minimax

Naja, wenn er Distanz braucht, wieso nicht. Schnur absenken ist ja auch mit Geflochtener nicht soo das Problem.


----------



## Waller Michel

Aja ,das wird schon gemacht, wenn auch nicht von mir! 
Mein Cousin, hat das öfter gemacht, ich bin aber der Meinung es bringt wirklich nur paar cm ....
Gibt aber schon einige Matchrollen aus dem oberen Preissegment die speziell für Geflecht geschaffen wurde .
Wenn die Regel selbstverständlich dünne Monos sind. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Schnur absenken ist ja auch mit Geflochtener nicht soo das Problem.


Wenn du eine tatsächlich sinkende Geflechtschnur hast - ja. Aber wehe, es ist eine, wie üblich, schwimmende Schnur. Dann viel Freude mit dem Wind, der Drift und dem Schnurbogen!


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hätte dazu schreiben müssen, das in dem See die Schleien sehr weit draußen stehen, mit ner 3 oder 4 Gramm Pose komme ich selbst mit sehr teurem Gerät von Daiwa nicht dort hin. ...



Von welchem See reden wir denn? Hab ja auch mal ein paar Jahre in Braunschweig gelebt...


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war heute nochmal mit der Stipprute unterwegs, aber nicht zum Angeln, sondern nur zum ganz grob loten - um ein Gefühl für die Tiefenverläufe an meinen auserkorenen Stippplätzen zu bekommen. Sieht doch alles ein bisschen anders aus als ich dachte, teils deutlich schneller tiefer werdend, kommt mir eigentlich aber ganz gelegen so. 

Falls ich morgen vormittag nicht online gehe, wünsche ich euch allen schonmal ein tolles Wochenende mit viel Glühwein und Spekulatius und allen die ans Wasser gehen mindestens ebenso viele Fische!


----------



## Andal

Wenn es morgen schön trüb und trist ist, will ich mal sehen, was mit DS am Fluss geht. So ein Zanderchen käme meinem Speiseplan doch noch sehr entgegen.


----------



## geomas

Geflecht beim Posenangeln auf Friedfische kann ich mir nur da vorstellen, wo eine schwimmende Schnur gewünscht ist.
Beispiel könnte das Trotten am Fluß sein (es gibt ein von mir hier bereits öfters verlinktes Video eines britschen Spezialisten, der offenbar erfolgreich so angelt).


edit: für alle Thread-Neulinge:


----------



## geomas

Hut ab, @Tobias85 , vor Deiner Lotaktion - dies läßt auf ein mir vollkommen fremdes Maß an Sorgfalt schließen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Geflecht beim Posenangeln auf Friedfische kann ich mir nur da vorstellen, wo eine schwimmende Schnur gewünscht ist.
> Beispiel könnte das Trotten am Fluß sein (es gibt ein von mir hier bereits öfters verlinktes Video eines britschen Spezialisten, der offenbar erfolgreich so angelt).


Dann aber auch nur mit nicht zu harten Ruten. Sonst haut man ja jedes Vorfach durch.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich habe das schöne (wenn auch kalte) Wetter heute nicht genutzt. War einfach zu schlapp zum Pietschen. 
Vielleicht klappts demnächst irgendwann mal.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe das schöne (wenn auch kalte) Wetter heute nicht genutzt. War einfach zu schlapp zum Pietschen.
> Vielleicht klappts demnächst irgendwann mal.


Das ist ja das geile, wenn man gehen kann, wenn man WILL und nicht muss!


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von welchem See reden wir denn? Hab ja auch mal ein paar Jahre in Braunschweig gelebt...



Hallo, 
Ich meine den Waldsee in Lehrte ,dort gibt es richtig schöne Tincas ,allerdings muss man dort schon ein Stück raus, oder halt anstatt mit der Match dann ne Feeder oder Grundmontage nutzen .
Mir ging es allerdings speziell ums Match angeln ,weil ich das einem Jugendlichen bisschen näher bringen möchte. 
Man könnte theoretisch auch von der anderen Seite an den See dran, ist aber sehr zugewachsen und doof für einen Ansitz .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo @geomas 
Die Matchrute wird auch von Forellensee Jungs öfter mal missbraucht .
Dort wird teilweise auch mit gelochtener und leichten Spirolinos gefischt. Gerade in Italien habe ich das mehrfach gesehen, die werfen dort oft heftige Weiten .
Wobei es mittlerweile Teleskopruten gibt auf dem Markt mit noch niedrigeren Wurfgewichten speziell für diesen Zweck. 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE, später liest man sich ja nicht mehr. Allen die ans Wasser kommen - Petri und zieht Euch ja warm an um am Montag fit genug für die Berichte hier zu sein! Ich werde die "Ükeltrennung" nutzen und komplett fremdgehen. Werde morgen mal für 2-3 Stunden Barsche mit der Spinne suchen und vielleicht nebenher neue Winterquartiere der Dickköpfe finden. Das Tackle wird auf jeden Fall fein und die Köder wohl klein.
Schönen Nikolaustag!

PS @Andal Berichte bitte, interessiert mich. Mit Wurm, Fisch oder Gummi am DS?


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Da ich jetzt wieder einige Rollen veräussert habe, besitze ich keine Rolle mehr mit Mono Befüllung - nur noch Fireline.
Von daher bin ich gezwungen immer ein entsprechendes Top Shot zanzubinden.
Gestern hatte ich an der Bolo 12er Fireline und 6m 0,20er Mono mit 4gr Waggler. Da wird es schon tricky die ganze Schnur abzusenken.. .
Bei der Matchrute ist mein Top Shot einige Meter länger als die erwartete Angelentfernung - bei 2gr Wagglern ist sonst nix mehr mit absenken.

Euch allen ein sonniges und fischiges Wochenende..!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, 
Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Nikolaustag und ein tolles, aber leider ükelloses Wochenende ä. Ich werde Euch vermissen! Lasst es Euch gut gehen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einen fleißigen Nikolaus euch allen!

Das Wetter wird hier leider bescheiden mit Regen und Starkwind, so dass ich noch gar nicht weiß was ich am WE so mache.
Mal sehen.....irgend was mit Wasser.....kochen oder baden vielleicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nachdem ich gestern so gefroren habe, werde ich mich am Wochenende ganz sicher nicht in Wind und Regen stellen.
Also könnte ich gerade dieses WE den Ükel gut gebrauchen - bevor ich garkeinen Fisch sehe, bewundere ich lieber eure Fänge und erfreue mich an den tollen Geschichten...
Irgendetwas muß mir noch einfallen... vielleicht von dem Geld das ich für Rollen bekommen habe neue Rollen kaufen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendetwas muß mir noch einfallen... vielleicht von dem Geld das ich für Rollen bekommen habe neue Rollen kaufen ...



Von dem Geld für das Zeug, was man nicht brauchte, noch mehr Zeug kaufen, was man nicht braucht, klingt nach nem Plan.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das klingt sogar nach einem richtig guten Plan...


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich habe gestern Abend 8 KG Teig für Kekse hergestellt, das Wochenende sollte kurzweilig werden, und Satt


----------



## Kochtopf

Also, ich vin


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von dem Geld für das Zeug, was man nicht brauchte, noch mehr Zeug kaufen, was man nicht braucht, klingt nach nem Plan.


"Nicht brauchen" klingt zu hart, sagen wir lieber 'Material dass für den vorherbestimmten Einsatzzweck vorrätig gehalten wird"


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch einen schönen Nikolaustag und ein schönes Wochenende! 
Werde die Zeit überbrücken mit paar schönen Angel DVD's 
Ansonsten evtl bisschen uns Angelzeugs kümmern! Man hat ja heute angefangen von Kopflampen über Bissanzeiger bis zu Posen überall ne Batterie drin ,die werde ich alle über den Winter ausbauen, nicht das da noch eine ausläuft .
Da kommt jedenfalls bei mir schon einiges zusammen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend 8 KG Teig für Kekse hergestellt, das Wochenende sollte kurzweilig werden, und Satt



Sollen wir dir unsere Adressen direkt per PN schicken? 



geomas schrieb:


> Maß an Sorgfalt



Lieber Georg, hier musste ich stark schmunzeln - sorgfältig war an meiner Aktion gar nichts. Pose Pi mal Daumen auf 3m eingestellt und das Blei immer bis zum Grund eintauchen lassen. Meine Maßeinheiten waren dann "Pose weit noch weit über der Oberfläche", "Pose etwas über der Oberfläche", "Pose unter der Oberfläche" und "Pose weit unter der Oberfläche". Also von Sorgfalt keine Spur. Aber ganz ohne gezieltes Loten werde ich am Kanal wohl nicht auskommen, der gilt ja allgemein als schwierig zu beangeln und mit der Pose auf Friedfisch ist das mehr oder weniger eine Premiere für mich - da mach ich mir lieber mehr Mühe, als dann frustriert zu sein.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich meine den Waldsee in Lehrte ,dort gibt es richtig schöne Tincas ,allerdings muss man dort schon ein Stück raus, oder halt anstatt mit der Match dann ne Feeder oder Grundmontage nutzen .



Ah ok, also schon fast "Peine-West", wie man in Braunschweig zu Hannover sagt.  Sind bei den Gewässern um Braunschweig direkt denn auch gute Angelgewässer auf Friedfisch bei? An Seen fallen mir grade überhaupt nur der Bienroder See und der Südsee ein, aber da weiß ich nichts über die Fischbestände. Die Oker im aufgestauten Bereich parallel zum Südsee wird doch sicher auch einiges an Friedfisch beherbergen - da hat sie ja kaum noch Strömung und im Sommer war da überall Schilf und Kraut im Wasser...


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo @Tobias85
Ne ne ,das ist von Braunschweig in Richtung Wolfsburg, wenn man die Bundesstraße fährt.
Da kommt man durch Lehre ," nicht Lehrte "
Unser Verein "KBF "  hat dort 2 schöne Gewässer nahe beieinander.
Der Waldsee ist ansich ein top Gewässer für Friedfisch ,gerade Karpfen und Schleien gibt es da super schöne in einer sehr schönen Umgebung.
Leider bin ich zu doof hier einen Link einzufügen aber bei Google kann man unter Klub Braunschweiger Fischer ,sich all unsere Gewässer angucken. 


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

So ich hab wenigstens geschafft ein Bild hochzuladen vom Waldsee, dort ist man meist alleine und man sitzt schön! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ich hab wenigstens geschafft ein Bild hochzuladen vom Waldsee, dort ist man meist alleine und man sitzt schön!
> 
> LG Michael




Tolles Gewässer, Micha!

Sowas ist genau meins.


----------



## Waller Michel

Meines auch! 
Da werden zum Glück keine Forellen gesetzt! 
Dann ist die Prominenz nicht da 
Dafür hat man tolle Karpfen, Schleien aber auch Brassen und Rotaugen .
Man darf grillen und gibt sogar ne kleine Hütte. 
Gastangler darf ich auch mitnehmen wenn Interesse besteht? 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für mich viel zu weit weg aber schön wär's.


----------



## Waller Michel

Schade ! Aber natürlich verständlich! 

Vielleicht irgendwann mal! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meines auch!
> Da werden zum Glück keine Forellen gesetzt!
> Dann ist die Prominenz nicht da
> Dafür hat man tolle Karpfen, Schleien aber auch Brassen und Rotaugen .
> Man darf grillen und gibt sogar ne kleine Hütte.
> Gastangler darf ich auch mitnehmen wenn Interesse besteht?
> 
> LG Michael


Die Wasserfarbe und das Fehlen von Wasserpflanzen deutet ja mal auf reichlich Karpfenbesatz hin. Ist aber auch ziemlich egal, weil Satzer ja sehr kurzweilige Gegner am leichten Gerät sind.

Meinen Ausflug ans Wasser, mit Gummiködern, kann man mit einem Satz beschreiben... "when the weather is so greislig, that you glaubst du störbst, dann is Hörbst!" Ziemlich feucht und durchgefroren bin ich retour á la maison. Franzose durch und durch. Entweder war der Vormittag nicht die ideale Wahl, sie wollten alle nicht, oder einfach bloss Pech. Jetzt erst mal einen guten, heissen Tee!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab gerade in der neuen Verbandszeitung MV gesehen dass ich mit meinem diesjährigen 57er Döbel ganz vorn dabei wäre.
Leider fehlt mir bisher immer das Interesse bei sowas mitzumachen.
Ich erzähl doch nicht öffentlich wo und wann ich gute Fische fange.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ich hab wenigstens geschafft ein Bild hochzuladen vom Waldsee, dort ist man meist alleine und man sitzt schön!
> 
> LG Michael


Sehr schönes Gewässer....
Man sieht riecht schon wo die Fische stehen.....
Ach,wenn es nicht so weit wäre.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Andal
Recht hast du auf jeden Fall mit dem Besatz ,Wasserpflanzen halten sich wirklich in Grenzen.
Paar Schwertflanzen ,ein wenig Cabomba ( Wasserhaarnixe ) das wars dann aber.
Die Farbe ist das ganze Jahr so ,die Wasserqualität aber soweit okay.
Bissel mehr Sauerstoff könnte drin sein, aber für unsere Karpfenartigen Schupper langts .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gewässer....
> Man sieht riecht schon wo die Fische stehen.....
> Ach,wenn es nicht so weit wäre.



Wenn du wieder gesund bist!
Lässt sich bestimmt was machen!  Denke ich!
Platz zum Schlafen und ne Mahlzeit habe ich hier allemal für Dich!

LG Michael


Sooo bis Montag Männer!  Habt ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade in der neuen Verbandszeitung MV gesehen dass ich mit meinem diesjährigen 57er Döbel ganz vorn dabei wäre.
> Leider fehlt mir bisher immer das Interesse bei sowas mitzumachen.
> Ich erzähl doch nicht öffentlich wo und wann ich gute Fische fange.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333799


Ganz genau. Sonst hast du viel Konkurrenz an deinem Gewässer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Recht hast du auf jeden Fall mit dem Besatz ,Wasserpflanzen halten sich wirklich in Grenzen.
> Paar Schwertflanzen ,ein wenig Cabomba ( Wasserhaarnixe ) das wars dann aber.
> Die Farbe ist das ganze Jahr so ,die Wasserqualität aber soweit okay.
> Bissel mehr Sauerstoff könnte drin sein, aber für unsere Karpfenartigen Schupper langts .
> 
> LG Michael


Wichtig ist, dass man sein Wasser greifbar vor der Tür hat und nicht ewig durch die Gegend gondeln muss.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ich hab wenigstens geschafft ein Bild hochzuladen vom Waldsee, dort ist man meist alleine und man sitzt schön!
> 
> LG Michael


Sehr schönes Gewässer.


----------



## geomas

Bin gerade etwas in Hektik, also allen Ükels ein schönes Adventswochenende - egal ob am Backofen oder am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Liebe Ükelnauten, meine darent valley Rute kommt lt. DPD ab viertel nach vier - ihr habt sicherlich Verständnis wenn ich mit dem unboxing nicht warte bis das AB wieder online ist, aber vielleicht kann ich ja @Minimax beim abendlichen Scheunendiskurs meine Eindrücke schildern.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Adventswochenende, unserem @phirania weiterhin gute Besserung und ganz allgemein Petri Heil und Chubby Chubs.
Couscous
Euer ElPotto


----------



## Andal

Hallo...!?

Jemand zu Hause!?


----------



## geomas

Huch, das sieht aber seltsam aus hier am Stammtisch - da hat der Wirt wohl umdekoriert...


@Kochtopf - Glückwunsch zur Darent Valley auch an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Herren, das war knapp. Wie gut dass @Minimax auf meine Wette, dass das AB heute nicht mehr online kommt nicht eingegangen ist.

Sieht ungewohnt im Ükel aus, so neu und sauber und jemand hat die Spinnfischertrophäen abgestaubt.

Zwei Dinge: die Darent Valley 0,75lbs Specialist ist gekommen und hat das Töpfchen und mich sehr erfreut. Fein verarbeitetes Stöckchen, giftiger als Minis SLB aber dennoch eine sehr gefühlvolle Rute. Ich kann die DV Ruten jedem Ükel ans Herz legen!

Zum anderen: "Der vielseitige Angler" von Max Piper, ihr erinnert euch an meinen versehentlichen Kauf, ist gekommen und es handelt sich tatsächlich um eine signierte Ausgabe! Allerdings hat Max nicht, wie üblich vorne rein geschrieben sondern unter dem Petri Heil auf der letzten Seite, der Verkäufer hat das wohl übersehen, ich als sammelaffiner Mensch freu mich darüber


----------



## Waller Michel

Man solls nicht glauben  wieder online! 

Guten Abend Männer! 

LG


----------



## Minimax

Gäähnn, Streck, reck.. Scheints als wäre der Hyperraumsprung gelungen. Jetzt erstmal Kreislauf anschmeissen nach der Cryostasis und das neue AB erkunden. Sind alle Ükels gut rübergekommen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, es läuft wieder! Ich hoffe, Ihr habt das Ükellose Wochenende einigermaßen gut überstanden.


----------



## rustaweli

Na endlich! Seid gegrüßt, werte Ükelianer!
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet trotz Ükelabstinenz tolle Tage!
Mich trieb es wie gesagt am Samstag ans Wasser. Kennt jemand von Euch eigentlich gute Therapeuten mit Spezialgebiet Angelpsychlogie? Bitte her mit Namen und Adressen! In letzter Zeit häuft es sich das ich tagelang plane um dann kurz zuvor umzuswitchen. So auch dieses Mal, noch geplagt mit Einreden in mein Gewissen durch meine liebe und bessere Hälfte. So dann -
Eigentlich wollte ich ja Spinnfischen und hatte auch Tage zuvor alles freudig sortiert. Freitag dann die ersten Zweifel. Komm schon, geh Trotten und Ledgern, komm schon, kauf Würmer! Das ging so ewig hin und her. Dann in letzter Minute umgeschwenkt und schnell Würmer gekauft. Am nächsten (Angel)Tag fragte ich dann noch vor der Abfahrt meine Liebste ob Brot oder Wurm, was sie meinen würde. Naja, es kam wie es kommen mußte. Brot natürlich, die armen Würmchen täten ihr leid, lebendig anhaken und im Wasser ertränken. Der Kreislauf der Natur, ok, aber nicht durch mich ertränkt. Klasse - gab mir zu denken. Und nun? Kein taugliches Brot da. Also die Trottingrute samt Pin ins Auto, sowie eine Feeder da der Himmel arg dunkel und grau war. Losgefahren und schnell beim Bäcker gehalten. Gottseidank, sie hatten noch frisches Weißbrot. Jetzt aber schnell zum Fluß dachte ich mir als natürlich schönster Regen einsetzte. Also dann doch die Feeder und unter ne Brücke. Das wechselhafte Wetter hielt tatsächlich an und ich hatte mich somit richtig entschieden. Es war ein kurzzeitiges Fischen mit 2 wunderschönen Döbeln und einem Aussteiger im Drill. Wunderte mich sehr über diesen, trotz weicher Feeder. Es waren schöne Stunden. Bilder folgen gleich.


----------



## rustaweli

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Waller Michel

Habe jetzt mal bisschen das Forum durchstöbert ! Gefällt mir gut das neue Forum! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Sau geile Fotos ! Ein dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Sorry, Bilder doppelt gepostet. Alles bißl komisch hier.


----------



## Andal

Mal sehen, was noch alles hingeflickt wird. Bis jetzt fehlt ja einiges. Nur die Zähler gehen mir gar nicht ab!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @rustaweli ! Schöne Döbels, Deine Bilder machen Lust aufs Pietschen!


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333850
> Anhang anzeigen 333851
> Anhang anzeigen 333852
> Anhang anzeigen 333853
> Anhang anzeigen 333854
> Anhang anzeigen 333855
> Anhang anzeigen 333850
> Anhang anzeigen 333851
> Anhang anzeigen 333852
> Anhang anzeigen 333853
> Anhang anzeigen 333854
> Anhang anzeigen 333855


Petri Heil schöne Bilder sind es.


----------



## Minimax

petri @rustaweli!


----------



## Andal

Ah ja... und viel Petri Heil an die Fänger des WE!


----------



## Jason

Von mir auch Petri Heil @rustaweli ne Menge schöne Bilder hast du eingestellt.  Vielen Dank. So, jetzt erst mal hier ins neue AB einfuchsen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Danke meine Herren!
Vielleicht ist mir Petrus ja Do nochmals wohlgesonnen. Durch die Firmenweihnachtsfeier muß ich da nicht zur Nachtschicht und werde dann vormittags nach der Arbeit wieder den Dickköpfen nachstellen.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke meine Herren!
> Vielleicht ist mir Petrus ja Do nochmals wohlgesonnen. Durch die Firmenweihnachtsfeier muß ich da nicht zur Nachtschicht und werde dann vormittags nach der Arbeit wieder den Dickköpfen nachstellen.


Viel Erfolg. Der Wettergott meint es ja nicht so gut momentan.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Meine Lieben, ENDLICH hab ich euch wieder. Das Wochenende ohne Ükel war schon irgendwie trist muss ich sagen, es fehlte was. Ein bisschen fremd fühle ich mich ja zugegebenermaßen grade, aber das wird sich hoffentlich bald legen.

Zuerst mal Petri allen Antifranzosen des Wochenendes und Respekt an alle Franzosen, die sich immerhin rausgetraut haben. @rustaweli: Tolle Fische! @Kochtopf: Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Rute! Wan dürfen wir mit einem ersten Erfahrungsbericht rechnen?

Bei mir war anglerisch nicht viel los, dafür wurde die erste Stipppose beleuchtet. Ohne Praxistest will ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber aktuell wirkt es vielversprechend. 



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gastangler darf ich auch mitnehmen wenn Interesse besteht?



Ich würde da fürs Frühjahr eventuell mal ganz dezent Interesse andeuten. Ist ja beinahe um die Ecke und meinen Baggerseen fehlt leider jegliche Dorfweiherromaktik, wie sie auf deinen Fotos wunderbar rüber kommt.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Tobias85 
Sehr gerne!  Sag einfach Bescheid! 
Dann machen wir ein wenig das Wasser unsicher ☺

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

ICh hab die Zeit am We zum Schwimmer weiterbauen genützt......fertig sind se dennoch noch ned


----------



## rutilus69

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> ICh hab die Zeit am We zum Schwimmer weiterbauen genützt......fertig sind se dennoch noch ned


So habe ich das auch gemacht. Aber es war schon ziemlich blöd ohne den Ükel am Wochenende, Schön euch alle wieder lesen zu können


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

@rustaweli
Dein Bericht und die Fotos sind super!
Was ist das für eine Angel auf den Fotos?

Das neue Forum sieht fantastisch aus!


----------



## Tricast

Alle wieder an Bord? Endlich ist die Forenfreiezeit vorbei. Allen eine schöne Woche.

Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Schön euch alle wieder lesen zu können



Sehe ich auch so. Nur macht mir diese neue Version zu schaffen. Die Handy Version gefällt mir null, alles wirkt lieblos, undurchdacht und billig. Für mich echt zum Abgewöhnen. Wenn es Euch und den Thread nicht geben würde, würde ich wohl kaum noch reinschauen. Hoffentlich sieht es am Laptop besser aus. Mal schauen.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Nur macht mir diese neue Version zu schaffen. Die Handy Version gefällt mir null, alles wirkt lieblos, undurchdacht und billig. Für mich echt zum Abgewöhnen. Wenn es Euch und den Thread nicht geben würde, würde ich wohl kaum noch reinschauen. Hoffentlich sieht es am Laptop besser aus. Mal schauen.


Erstmal Petri zu die Döbels!
Ansonsten kann ich deine Einschätzung nicht teilen, ich finde die mobile Version sehr komfortabel und ansprechend.

Schön dass der Ükel das Update friktionslos überstanden hat!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin,
hat jemand das ÜK Ig Forum schon gefunden?
Die IG sehe ich aber das Competition Forum nicht ????


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand das ÜK Ig Forum schon gefunden?
> Die IG sehe ich aber das Competition Forum nicht ????


Mein AB -> Gruppen


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri zu die Döbels!
> Ansonsten kann ich deine Einschätzung nicht teilen, ich finde die mobile Version sehr komfortabel und ansprechend.
> 
> Schön dass der Ükel das Update friktionslos überstanden hat!



Danke Dir! 
Bei mir auf dem Handy ist es schlimm. Sehe keine Seitenanzahl, die untere Menüführung ist stetig eingeblendet und oben links nochmals. Kann die Threads nicht durchblättern und alles läßt sich chaotisch bedienen. Vielleicht zu altes Handy. Schaue heute mal alles auf'm Laptop an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Übrigend ist mir so langsam klar warum es früher nie Updates gab.

Wenn man sich an etwas gewöhnt hat, ist es auch schön wenns so bleibt.

Mir haben die letzte und die alte Forenversion besser gefallen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein AB -> Gruppen




Ja und da ist das Forum noch drin mit unseren Beiträgen?

Wo klickst du da wenn du in der Gruppe bist?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja und da ist das Forum noch drin mit unseren Beiträgen?
> 
> Wo klickst du da wenn du in der Gruppe bist?


F*ck!
@TechDoc sind unsere Gruppenbeiträge fort?! Dann wäre eine vorherige Warnung nett gewesen, so ist das ziemlich sch...ade - könnt ihr die Wiederherstellen?


----------



## rustaweli

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Dein Bericht und die Fotos sind super!
> Was ist das für eine Angel auf den Fotos?
> 
> Das neue Forum sieht fantastisch aus!



Danke!
War eine recht günstige Feeder und ich nahm sie damals einfach mit. Dazu bekam ich die Spitzen je doppelt. Ist eine Olymp bis 120 Gramm. Nichts besonderes, aber zeigte mir von Grundeln bis Döbel alles zuverlässig an und brachte mir auch Döbel, Rotaugen, Ükel, ne Barbe und weiter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> F*ck!
> @TechDoc sind unsere Gruppenbeiträge fort?! Dann wäre eine vorherige Warnung nett gewesen, so ist das ziemlich sch...ade - könnt ihr die Wiederherstellen?




Die Meldetrööts hab ich in weiser Voraussicht gesichert aber die Fotos und Diskussionen, Labertrööt etc natürlich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Meldetrööts hab ich in weiser Voraussicht gesichert aber die Fotos und Diskussionen, Labertrööt etc natürlich nicht.


Manchmal bist du gar nicht mal so blöd  coole Sache, Parker!


----------



## Professor Tinca

TechDoc hat sich gerade gemeldet.
Das IG Forum ist jetzt wieder da.


----------



## rhinefisher

Buenos Dias Ükelista!
Mein Wochenende war völlig Fisch- und Forumsfrei.
Hat man auch nicht oft - muß aber auch nicht...


----------



## TechDoc

Kochtopf schrieb:


> F*ck!
> @TechDoc sind unsere Gruppenbeiträge fort?! Dann wäre eine vorherige Warnung nett gewesen, so ist das ziemlich sch...ade - könnt ihr die Wiederherstellen?



Ruhig Brauner... Keinen Herzkasper bekommen. Das ist mein Part die letzten Tage gewesen.  Sie sind wieder da. Wir wollten sie nur für alle im Forum unsichtbar schalten, da es Gruppenforen sind und haben sie  komplett unsichtbar geschaltet.


----------



## rustaweli

Och nö oder?!
Auf dem Laptop ist alles "normal". Also doch das Handy. Klasse! Hab ja schon eine Menge Nützliches wie Nutzloses wegen dem Ükel gekauft, aber ein Handy?
Wie erkläre ich jetzt daheim warum ich mit Handy auf der Toilette war und es mir Ausversehen reinfiel?
Ach Jungs...


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Och nö oder?!
> Auf dem Laptop ist alles "normal". Also doch das Handy. Klasse! Hab ja schon eine Menge Nützliches wie Nutzloses wegen dem Ükel gekauft, aber ein Handy?
> Wie erkläre ich jetzt daheim warum ich mit Handy auf der Toilette war und es mir Ausversehen reinfiel?
> Ach Jungs...


Handy in die Brusttasche vom Hemd und dann beim Versuch die Bürste zu benutzen...


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Och nö oder?!
> Auf dem Laptop ist alles "normal". Also doch das Handy. Klasse! Hab ja schon eine Menge Nützliches wie Nutzloses wegen dem Ükel gekauft, aber ein Handy?
> Wie erkläre ich jetzt daheim warum ich mit Handy auf der Toilette war und es mir Ausversehen reinfiel?
> Ach Jungs...


Deine Geduld und das Warten hat sich doch gelohnt.....die Nokia Knochen gibts nun auch als Smartphone


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Sehr gerne!  Sag einfach Bescheid!
> Dann machen wir ein wenig das Wasser unsicher ☺
> 
> LG Michael



Ich würde mich sehr freuen! 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Übrigend ist mir so langsam klar warum es früher nie Updates gab.
> 
> Wenn man sich an etwas gewöhnt hat, ist es auch schön wenns so bleibt.
> 
> Mir haben die letzte und die alte Forenversion besser gefallen.



Das ist ja in der Regel immer so und ich fremdele auch etwas mit dem neuen Layout, aber es wird sein, wie es immer ist: In zwei/drei Monaten hat man sich dran gewöhnt und möchte es vermutlich gar nicht mehr missen. Wobei ich zumindest bei der Farbgebung trotzdem noch etwas mehr Auswahl wünschen würde. Aber das sind alles Details, die kommen sicherlich noch bald. Erstmal wurde das Haus ja jetzt kernsaniert, Vorhänge kommen dann nächste Woche oder so.


----------



## Tricast

Es ist zum jammern, das schönste Angelwetter und ich sitze zu Hause fest ohne fahrbaren Untersatz. Dann gehe ich halt mit dem Hund der Frau Hübner eben raus; hauptsache draußen beim dem Sonnenschein. Ich beneide diejenigen, die am Wasser sitzen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## TechDoc

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Übrigend ist mir so langsam klar warum es früher nie Updates gab.
> 
> Wenn man sich an etwas gewöhnt hat, ist es auch schön wenns so bleibt.
> 
> Mir haben die letzte und die alte Forenversion besser gefallen.



Ach Professorchen, ich helfe dir soweit ich kann, dass du dich ganz schnell hier wieder wohl fühlst. Ich weine auch dem vBulletin System hinterher. Aber die Zeiten haben sich verändert. Mit Mobil und Responsive und dem ganzen .... mussten sich auch die Systeme und Handhabungen ändern. Und die Sicherheit der Systeme ist heutzutage viel wichtiger und umfangreicher, als es noch vor 15 Jahren war. Ich schaue mal, ob ich ein paar Gardinen finde.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja das wäre toll.


----------



## TechDoc

Wir haben mal ein wenig Weihnachtsstimmung für uns alle gezaubert.   Ich weiß nur nicht, ob es mobil stört.


----------



## TechDoc

Habt ihr Farbwünsche...außer purple für rippi?


----------



## Jason

Also die Sache hier ist wirklich ein wenig Gewohnheitsbedürftig. Aber wie Tobi schon sagte, man gewöhnt sich an alles. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

TechDoc schrieb:


> Habt ihr Farbwünsche...außer purple für rippi?



Irgendwas  mit grün oder camo wäre als Huntergrund super.


----------



## Minimax

Also, über Geschmack kann man streiten, und auch ich bin ja eher ein Skeptiker. Aber Kochi hat mich heute auf die Lesezeichen Funktion aufmerksam gemacht: Das ist wirklich eine extrem nützliche neue Funktion. Vor allem kann man die markierte Beiträge verschlagworten, so dass man sich ein richtiges persönliches AB-Archiv zusammenstellen kann. Glücklicherweise ist mein dunkler Lord heute auf Dienstreise, so dass ich nebenher immer mal wieder wichtige Beiträge mit der SuFu aufspüren und nach meinem System taggen kann. Heissa, Bald hab ich ein AB Lexikon!


----------



## Minimax

TechDoc schrieb:


> Habt ihr Farbwünsche...außer purple für rippi?



Ja, ein einfaches, helles Farbschema ohne Übergänge- vielleicht etwas, mit dem man das alte Erscheinungsbild leidlich simulieren kann, AB-grün wäre mir sehr recht.
Hg und vielen Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Mobil sehe ich kein en Schnee (was wegen Datenvolumen Sinn macht), ich fände was Nachttaugliches (dunkel mit heller Schrift) super. 

Wenn ich dereinst mal etwas Zeit habe werde ich mir einen Ükeldex anfertigen, tolle Sache!


----------



## TechDoc

https://anglerboard.de/threads/tipps-und-tricks-zum-neuen-style.348049/#post-4987548
		


Weitere Farben folgen.


----------



## Andal

Mit der Standardversion ist zugleich auch eine für mich "Maulwurf" eine gut lesbare Version gefunden worden. Ich bin zufrieden. Ich sehe, also bin ich!


----------



## Waller Michel

Mir gefällt es auch besser wie früher, man gewöhnt sich schnell daran !
Die Arbeit hat sich also gelohnt nach meiner Meinung!  

Bei uns hier in Braunschweig sind es im Moment auch gerade 12 Grad und Sonnenschein, immer wenn ich an den Angelruten vorbei komme, juckt es mir gewaltig in den Fingern .
( leider geht es noch nicht! )
Die Angel DVD 's habe ich mittlerweile auch alle durch und die Lust zum Angeln wird als größer .
Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, ist das ich 2019 keinen einzigsten Aland gefangen habe, werde ich nächstes Jahr mal drauf angeln und mal gucken wo die hier bei uns zu finden sind ?

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Will gerade mal testen, wie es im neuen Forum klappt mit Bilder hochladen !


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Will gerade mal testen, wie es im neuen Forum klappt mit Bilder hochladen !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333900


Geht doch super.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja absolut super finde ich auch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Auch testen........


----------



## Waller Michel

Coole Rolle @Andal ! Was ist das für eine? 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Coole Rolle @Andal ! Was ist das für eine?
> 
> LG Michael


Eine "Eule" aus der Sowjetunion. Keine wirkliche Feinheit, aber zuverlässig.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf auf die neue AB-Wurst geben. Alles in allem finde ich das Facelift gelungen! Der Farbverlauf im Hintergrund ist jedoch nicht so meins. In die neuen Funktionen muss ich mich erstmal noch reinklicken, aber das wichtigste ist, dass fast alle Ükel wieder an Board sind.
Und noch ein Nachtrag zu unserer Meerforellenaktion am letzten Wochenende: Die ist wegen heftigen Sturms ausgefallen und wird am nächsten Wochenende nachgeholt.


----------



## Tobias85

TechDoc schrieb:


> Habt ihr Farbwünsche...außer purple für rippi?



Im aktuellen Modus ist es ja so, dass quasi nur der 'Rahmen' in der eingestellten Farbe erscheint, der komplette mittlere Teil ist aber weiß. In der alten Software war es doch so, dass die jetzt weißen Felder auch grünlich hinterlegt waren oder zumindest nicht so steril-blendend weiß...kann man da in Zukunft was dran schrauben? Das Wäre super! Im NachtModus ist ja leider alles nur in Graustufen...


----------



## Tobias85

Hier nochmal visualisiert, was ich meine...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nachtmodus finde ich super.
Blendet nix und ist gut zu lesen.

So lass ich das erstmal.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nachtmodus finde ich super.
> Blendet nix und ist gut zu lesen.
> 
> So lass ich das erstmal.


Ich bin in den Modus verliebt, hat mich beim Nachtangeln immer genervt, dass das AB wie eine Magnesiumfackel geleuchtet hat


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin in den Modus verliebt, hat mich beim Nachtangeln immer genervt, dass das AB wie eine Magnesiumfackel geleuchtet hat



Dafür auch echt top, und es schont den Akku.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333916


(Brille-zurecht-rück, Augen-zusammen-kneif) Potzblitz, mir scheint, Du hast recht!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich bin am ükellosen und vereregneten letzten Wochenende übrigens  diesen kleinen Film gestoßen. Der erste Teil mit den Barben im kleinen Fluss ist richtig klasse! Dann folgt eine pfiffige Einlage zum Thema, Reparatur einer Rutenspitze und was für die Posologen unter uns. Er zeigt, wie sich Posen aus Reet bauen lassen. 




Wenn der Link schon mal gepostet wurde, bitte ich vorsorglich um Verzeihung für die Wiederholung.


----------



## TechDoc

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal visualisiert, was ich meine...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333916



Geb mir ein wenig Zeit. Ich lasse mir etwas einfallen, sobald alle Einstellungen und Kinderkrankheiten vom Tisch sind und ihr alle wieder wie gewohnt die Seite unsicher machen könnt. Im übrigen mal als kleinen Schmunzler. Vor 1 Jahr hatten wir ein Backup von 4GB. Am Freitag waren es 40 GB und brauchten 18 Stunden.


----------



## Andal

Passt doch. Man kann lesen, man kann posten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

TechDoc schrieb:


> Geb mir ein wenig Zeit. Ich lasse mir etwas einfallen, sobald alle Einstellungen und Kinderkrankheiten vom Tisch sind und ihr alle wieder wie gewohnt die Seite unsicher machen könnt. Im übrigen mal als kleinen Schmunzler. Vor 1 Jahr hatten wir ein Backup von 4GB. Am Freitag waren es 40 GB und brauchten 18 Stunden.


Das liegt am Ükel, hier wird eben viel geschrieben!


----------



## Waller Michel

TechDoc schrieb:


> Geb mir ein wenig Zeit. Ich lasse mir etwas einfallen, sobald alle Einstellungen und Kinderkrankheiten vom Tisch sind und ihr alle wieder wie gewohnt die Seite unsicher machen könnt. Im übrigen mal als kleinen Schmunzler. Vor 1 Jahr hatten wir ein Backup von 4GB. Am Freitag waren es 40 GB und brauchten 18 Stunden.



Alles Kleinigkeiten! 
Das große und ganze habt Ihr echt gut gemacht ! Vieles ist besser und schöner !

Gratulation und LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Andal 
Wirklich eine interessante Rolle, hatte ich noch nie gesehen!  Auch nicht in Russland, wie ich am Wolgadelta war .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Bevor ich es vergesse ,irgendwer hier hatte doch eine 3Meter Feedrrute gesucht Zweiteilig bis 50 Gramm WG .
Habe ich jetzt gesehen, die DAM Tact X ( 3 Meter ,WG 15 - 50 )
Habe diese Rute in einer anderen Länge mit höherem WG ,absolut empfehlenswert die Serie! 

Wollte nur mal Bescheid geben, LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin am ükellosen und vereregneten letzten Wochenende übrigens  diesen kleinen Film gestoßen. Der erste Teil mit den Barben im kleinen Fluss ist richtig klasse! Dann folgt eine pfiffige Einlage zum Thema, Reparatur einer Rutenspitze und was für die Posologen unter uns. Er zeigt, wie sich Posen aus Reet bauen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn der Link schon mal gepostet wurde, bitte ich vorsorglich um Verzeihung für die Wiederholung.


Sehr Interessantes Video.


----------



## phirania

TechDoc schrieb:


> Wir haben mal ein wenig Weihnachtsstimmung für uns alle gezaubert.   Ich weiß nur nicht, ob es mobil stört.


Mobil geht ja garnichst mehr.....


----------



## techniker

phirania schrieb:


> Mobil geht ja garnichst mehr.....


Damit meinst du was? Der Schnee-Effekt geht leider nicht auf mobilen Endgeräten, aber sonst


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Wirklich eine interessante Rolle, hatte ich noch nie gesehen!  Auch nicht in Russland, wie ich am Wolgadelta war .
> 
> LG Michael


Die habe ich locker schon seit bald 20 Jahren und da war sie nicht mehr neu. Hat in der Bucht glaube ich so an die 10,- DMark gekostet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die habe ich locker schon seit bald 20 Jahren und da war sie nicht mehr neu. Hat in der Bucht glaube ich so an die 10,- DMark gekostet.


Da hatte trotter neulich einen link zu ner chinawenderolle gepostet, da werde ich beizeiten mal zuschlagen


----------



## Andal

Ich vergleiche Wenderollen gerne  mit den russischen T-34 Panzern. Schön, problemlos und schick geht anders - aber sie erfüllen treu und robust ihren Zweck.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> aber sie erfüllen treu und robust ihren Zweck.



ja, bloss welcher könnte das nur sein? Jedes mal wenn ich mit meiner (schön, schick & nutzlos) angele frag ich es mich aufs Neue.


----------



## Andal

Das liegt an deinen Zielen. Wären die lediglich auf eine warme Mahlzeit beschränkt, würde dir die Haspel vollauf genügen. Für unsere Zwecke aber ist eine stinknormale Stationärrolle immer noch das beste Mittel der Wahl und dabei darf man auch nicht ausschließlich die Stopselfischerei am Bacherl im Auge haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das liegt an deinen Zielen. Wären die lediglich auf eine warme Mahlzeit beschränkt, würde dir die Haspel vollauf genügen. Für unsere Zwecke aber ist eine stinknormale Stationärrolle immer noch das beste Mittel der Wahl und dabei darf man auch nicht ausschließlich die Stopselfischerei am Bacherl im Auge haben.


Das kommt ganz auf den Zweck an.


----------



## Tobias85

TechDoc schrieb:


> Geb mir ein wenig Zeit. Ich lasse mir etwas einfallen, sobald alle Einstellungen und Kinderkrankheiten vom Tisch sind und ihr alle wieder wie gewohnt die Seite unsicher machen könnt. Im übrigen mal als kleinen Schmunzler. Vor 1 Jahr hatten wir ein Backup von 4GB. Am Freitag waren es 40 GB und brauchten 18 Stunden.



Na klar, eilt ja auch nicht, war nur als allgemeine Anregung zu verstehen.  Ich denke, in nächster Zeit habt ihr noch viele andere Dinge höherer Priorität anstehen.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin am ükellosen und vereregneten letzten Wochenende übrigens  diesen kleinen Film gestoßen. Der erste Teil mit den Barben im kleinen Fluss ist richtig klasse! Dann folgt eine pfiffige Einlage zum Thema, Reparatur einer Rutenspitze und was für die Posologen unter uns. Er zeigt, wie sich Posen aus Reet bauen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn der Link schon mal gepostet wurde, bitte ich vorsorglich um Verzeihung für die Wiederholung.



Das klingt gut, das werd ich mir heute zum Schlafengehen anschauen (und dann nachts von dicken Barben träumen)...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz auf den Zweck an.


Genau da scheiden sich die (Rollen-) Geister.

MIR ist am liebsten, wenn ich eine einzige Kombo dabei habe, mit der ohne viel Federlesens praktisch alles halbwegs vernünftig zu praktizieren ist.
Die Rute weder zu kurz, noch zu lang.
Die Rolle wurftauglich.
Die Schnur universell nutzbar.

Unter dem Strich lande ich dann immer wieder bei meinen 10 ft. Ruten, Stationärrollen und nicht zu filigranen, aber dennoch halbwegs beslastbaren Schnüren. 

Aber jeder Jeck ist anders ... und das ist auch gut so, sonst würden wir ja alle das gleiche Weib freien!


----------



## Waller Michel

Die russischen Sachen aus fast allen Bereichen sind oft nicht das neueste ,recht schwer und globig aber hoch funktionel .
Ich hatte mal einen Lada Niva für Jagd und Angeln ,das war ein Ding  aber im Gelände nicht zu stoppen! 
Dann hatte ich mal eine Spiegelreflexkamera von Zenith ....als Jugendlicher, schwer wie Blei aber unkalkulierbar .
War 4 mal in Russland zum Angeln ,die fischen dort mit einfachem Gerät und meist nicht sonderlich fein ! Aber das Zeug ist oft uralt aber hält halt lange .
Ich war einmal am Amur ,2 mal am Wolgadelta und einmal an der Neva ,kann also nur von dort berichten! 
Und nicht vom kompletten Land  ( ist ja gigantisch groß ) Dort gibt es in den Städten natürlich auch Angelgeschäfte ,allerdings waren dort viel japanische Marken wie Daiwa und Shimano vertreten, dies allerdings teurer als bei uns. 
Günstig, war nur chinesisches Tackel ,ohne besimmte Marke ähnlich wie bei uns hier auch. 
Einige wenige Dinge mit kyrillischer Aufschrift gab es auch, das war dann garantiert russisch ,allerdings habe ich mir damals davon nichts gekauft .
Das ganze ist in Russland natürlich auch eine andere Sache wie hier ,dort ist Angeln zu 98% halt Nahrungsbeschaffung ! Das leider auch oft ohne jede Rücksicht auf Fisch und Natur! 
Zum Glück gibt es mittlerweile vom Staat eingesetzte Kontrollöre die versuchen das ganze etwas unter Kontrolle zu bringen. 
Mir gegenüber waren die immer super freundlich und wohlgesonnen, möchte ich noch bemerken !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Sollte ich jemals in die Not kommen und eine Expedition leiten zu müssen, dann nur mit einem russischen Mechaniker dabei.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Genau da scheiden sich die (Rollen-) Geister.
> 
> MIR ist am liebsten, wenn ich eine einzige Kombo dabei habe, mit der ohne viel Federlesens praktisch alles halbwegs vernünftig zu praktizieren ist.
> Die Rute weder zu kurz, noch zu lang.
> Die Rolle wurftauglich.
> Die Schnur universell nutzbar.
> 
> Unter dem Strich lande ich dann immer wieder bei meinen 10 ft. Ruten, Stationärrollen und nicht zu filigranen, aber dennoch halbwegs beslastbaren Schnüren.
> 
> Aber jeder Jeck ist anders ... und das ist auch gut so, sonst würden wir ja alle das gleiche Weib freien!



Wie du in einem anderen Fred schon mal geschrieben hattest ,ne Meforute ist die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ☺!
Damit kann man echt viel anstellen !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wie du in einem anderen Fred schon mal geschrieben hattest ,ne Meforute ist die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ☺!
> Damit kann man echt viel anstellen !
> 
> LG Michael


Das ist auch zugleich meine persönliche Suche nach dem "Stein der Weisen". Der einen Rute, die mir dann reicht.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch zugleich meine persönliche Suche nach dem "Stein der Weisen". Der einen Rute, die mir dann reicht.



Ja, der Gral, der eine Ring- wir alle suchen ihn. Wohlan, Brüder, auf dass wir ihn niemals finden mögen!


----------



## Andal

...so lange wir sie nicht gefunden haben, wird er uns knechten und ins Dunkel führen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ...so lange wir sie nicht gefunden haben, wird er uns knechten und ins Dunkel führen!



Ja, aber welch furchtbares Schicksal droht dem armen Tropf, der "die" Rute gefunden hat. Eine monotone, monogame, monorutige Wüstenei, ein Götzendienst der Funktionalität, jenseits der barocken Pracht der Rutenwälder und Rollengärten. Eine sinnliche Verarmung, auf einer persönlichen Ebene vergleichbar mit dem Sterben der alten Götter und als ersatz ein strenger monotheistischer Frondienst, womöglich noch in Teleausführung?


----------



## Andal

Genau in dem Punkt bin ich mir nicht sicher, wage überhaupt keine Prognose.

Dann könnte man sich endlich viel umfänglicher den Methoden, der Spotwahl u.s.w. widmen. Solche Vorhersagen, besonders wenn sie die Zukunft betreffen, sind sehr schwer!


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Mobil geht ja garnichst mehr.....



Bei mir ist es auch übel. Alle Seiten, Foren, Magazine, Banking und Co laufen tadellos auf meinem Handy. Nur hier macht's keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch übel. Alle Seiten, Foren, Magazine, Banking und Co laufen tadellos auf meinem Handy. Nur hier macht's keinen Spaß mehr.


Na nun krieg dich mal wieder ein. Das bekommst du schon noch hin. Gib dir ein wenig Zeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na nun krieg dich mal wieder ein. Das bekommst du schon noch hin. Gib dir ein wenig Zeit.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Rege mich doch nicht mal auf. Aber ist halt so. Verstehe jetzt aber nicht was ich da hinbekommen soll. Habe keine Seitenzahl, blättern geht nicht mehr, seh immer nur ein paar Kommentare,...


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Rege mich doch nicht mal auf. Aber ist halt so. Verstehe jetzt aber nicht was ich da hinbekommen soll. Habe keine Seitenzahl, blättern geht nicht mehr, seh immer nur ein paar Kommentare,...


Was zur Hölle hast du für ein Handy? Alcatel One Touch Easy? Mit meinem passabel modernen Samsung S9 ist es jetzt ein Genuss. Bzw was für nen Browser nutzt du?


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle hast du für ein Handy? Alcatel One Touch Easy? Mit meinem passabel modernen Samsung S9 ist es jetzt ein Genuss. Bzw was für nen Browser nutzt du?



Leider nur ein I Phone.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Leider nur ein I Phone.


Da haben wir den Salat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle hast du für ein Handy? Alcatel One Touch Easy? Mit meinem passabel modernen Samsung S9 ist es jetzt ein Genuss. Bzw was für nen Browser nutzt du?


Pass nur auf, dass dein gutes S9 nicht ins Wasser fällt. Da war doch mal was.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Leider nur ein I Phone.


Welches? Ansonsten probiere es mal mit nem anderen Browser als Safari. Bin nicht im bilde was es für ios gibt aber Firefox dürfte unproblematisch sein.

@jason 1 dein Gedächtnis ist diabolisch! Aber durch den inneren Drang, meine Handies im Drill in die Fulle zu schmeißen habe ich wenigstens immer ein halbwegs aktuelles


----------



## rustaweli

Nehme alles zurück. Hab mir jetzt mal das Handy vom Kollegen geben lassen und mich dort eingeloggt. Läuft top. Versuche morgen mal ein Update. Wenn es nicht läuft muß halt wirklich ein Neues her. Wird eh Zeit, hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Bin bei sowas immer eigen und kaufe nicht gleich neu. Hätte ich vor 2 Jahren nicht mit meinem alten PKW nen Totalschaden gehabt, hätte ich wohl auch kein neues Auto gekauft und würde ihn heute noch fahren. Zu nem neuen Fernseher wurde ich letztes Jahr von meiner Frau und der Verkäuferin genötigt, obwohl wir eigentlich nach nem Geschenk für den Sohnemann schauten. So auch eben bei Handys. Solange etwas läuft. Bei Angelzeugs ist es komischerweise anders


----------



## rustaweli

@Kochtopf 
Noch das 5er, aber lief bis dato.
Naja, wat muß dat muß.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Noch das 5er, aber lief bis dato.
> Naja, wat muß dat muß.


Probier es erstmal mit nem anderen Browser, vielleicht hilft das bereits


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nehme alles zurück. Hab mir jetzt mal das Handy vom Kollegen geben lassen und mich dort eingeloggt. Läuft top. Versuche morgen mal ein Update. Wenn es nicht läuft muß halt wirklich ein Neues her. Wird eh Zeit, hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Bin bei sowas immer eigen und kaufe nicht gleich neu. Hätte ich vor 2 Jahren nicht mit meinem alten PKW nen Totalschaden gehabt, hätte ich wohl auch kein neues Auto gekauft und würde ihn heute noch fahren. Zu nem neuen Fernseher wurde ich letztes Jahr von meiner Frau und der Verkäuferin genötigt, obwohl wir eigentlich nach nem Geschenk für den Sohnemann schauten. So auch eben bei Handys. Solange etwas läuft. Bei Angelzeugs ist es komischerweise anders


Möge es halten, so lange wie es wolle. Aber irgendwann ist mal Schluss.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Meine Frau hatte auch das I Phone 5 ,damit ging zum Schluss auch vieles nicht mehr, hatten ihr im Sommer ein Samsung bei Aldi gekauft, glaube für 130 Euro ,jetzt läuft alles top !
Was ich hier jedoch vermisse ist der Button zum Bearbeiten meines Textes, wollte 2 Rechtschreibfehler korrigieren, und habe nix gefunden? 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

@Waller Michel unten links sind drei Punkte, klick mal da drauf


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht dass Micha die drei Punkte auf dem Arm hat......


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meine Frau hatte auch das I Phone 5 ,damit ging zum Schluss auch vieles nicht mehr, hatten ihr im Sommer ein Samsung bei Aldi gekauft, glaube für 130 Euro ,jetzt läuft alles top !
> Was ich hier jedoch vermisse ist der Button zum Bearbeiten meines Textes, wollte 2 Rechtschreibfehler korrigieren, und habe nix gefunden?
> 
> LG Michael


Bei mir sind 3 Punkte mit einem Pfeil nach unten. Da geh ich drauf und dann steht da Einstellung, Bearbeiten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Oh, ihr wart schneller.


----------



## Waller Michel

☺☺☺
Nächstes Thema  
Danke Männer


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wenn der Link schon mal gepostet wurde, bitte ich vorsorglich um Verzeihung für die Wiederholung.



Den Film kannte ich noch nicht von Ihm, danke fürs Teilen


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> So auch eben bei Handys. Solange etwas läuft. Bei Angelzeugs ist es komischerweise anders



Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen  iPhone 5 ist aber wirklich schon Asbach. Ich MUSSTE mein iPhone 4 schon vor 3 1/2 Jahren ersetzen, weil die gängigsten Apps mittlerweile das alte Betriebssystem nicht mehr unterstützt haben und es für das Modell nach 6 Jahren auf dem Markt auch keine neue Version mehr gab.




jason 1 schrieb:


> Pass nur auf, dass dein gutes S9 nicht ins Wasser fällt. Da war doch mal was.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das S9 sollte doch eh Wasserdicht sein, zumindest mein S7 ist es.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das S9 sollte doch eh Wasserdicht sein, zumindest mein S7 ist es.


Sofern die Integrität der Frontscheibe gewährleistet ist


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sofern die Integrität der Frontscheibe gewährleistet ist



Aus genau dem Grund (allerdings Rückseite) bin ich auch davon abgekommen, Unterwasseraufnahmen damit machen zu wollen


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sofern die Integrität der Frontscheibe gewährleistet ist


Dann hast du bestimmt eine Spiderapp 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kneto

Ich habe heute Post aus Fernost bekommen. Diesmal gab es diese PushStops in "white Größe S & L" wie sie auch von Drennan oder Michael Schlögl vertrieben werden, nur eben nicht zu diesen wie ich finde übertriebenen Preisen.
Anbei noch der Link: PushStops


----------



## Kochtopf

Kneto schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Post aus Fernost bekommen. Diesmal gab es diese PushStops in "white Größe S & L" wie sie auch von Drennan oder Michael Schlögl vertrieben werden, nur eben nicht zu diesen wie ich finde übertriebenen Preisen.
> Anbei noch der Link: PushStops


Cool die originalen hatte ich bisher nicht gefunden und deswegen vor einem dreiviertel Jahr welche mit 'Widerhaken'bestellt (nicht mehr verfügbar bei ali), danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Kneto

Wo wir gerade bei diesen nützlichen Kleinteilen sind, für die Feederangler gibt es beim Alinesen diese Isotop/Knicklichthalter oder Sight Tips wie es die Engländer nennen. Ich selbst nutze diese sehr gern, sie erleichtern die Beobachtung der Feeder-/Quiverspitze doch sehr.
Anbei der Link: Sight Tips


----------



## Kochtopf

Kneto schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei diesen nützlichen Kleinteilen sind, für die Feederangler gibt es beim Alinesen diese Isotop/Knicklichthalter oder Sight Tips wie es die Engländer nennen. Ich selbst nutze diese sehr gern, sie erleichtern die Beobachtung der Feeder-/Quiverspitze doch sehr.
> Anbei der Link: Sight Tips


Die erinnern mich an die Korum starlight holde (brauchten die nicht knickis in unmöglichen Format? Ich glaube @Fantastic Fishing hatte die in Nutzung), coole Sache

*ed*
Es gibt keine nützlichen Kleinteile es gibt nur Nubbsies


----------



## Tobias85

Kneto schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei diesen nützlichen Kleinteilen sind, für die Feederangler gibt es beim Alinesen diese Isotop/Knicklichthalter oder Sight Tips wie es die Engländer nennen. Ich selbst nutze diese sehr gern, sie erleichtern die Beobachtung der Feeder-/Quiverspitze doch sehr.
> Anbei der Link: Sight Tips



Da hätt ich Angst, dass sich die Schnur dran verheddert, grade beim Rotaugen angeln, wo die Spitze eh meist nur wenig ausschlägt und das Knicki entsprechend weit vorne ran müsste. Die von @Kochtopf angesprochenen Korum Holder sind da in meinen Augen sinnvoller, weil nach vorne gerichtet -> Schnur gleitet dran lang statt zu verhaken.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die erinnern mich an die Korum starlight holde (brauchten die nicht knickis in unmöglichen Format? Ich glaube @Fantastic Fishing hatte die in Nutzung), coole Sache
> 
> *ed*
> Es gibt keine nützlichen Kleinteile es gibt nur Nubbsies



Laut Recherche 3mm, die bekomme ich in ca. jedem zweiten Angelladen und sonst im Netz. Ist neben den normalen eigentlich ne Standardgröße. Und letztendlich musst du ja bei allen nur den Gummischlauch über den Nöppel ziehen, mit ein bisschen dehnen dürfte das auch bei nicht ganz idealer Größe kein Problem sein.


----------



## Kneto

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die erinnern mich an die Korum starlight holde (brauchten die nicht knickis in unmöglichen Format? Ich glaube @Fantastic Fishing hatte die in Nutzung), coole Sache
> 
> *ed*
> Es gibt keine nützlichen Kleinteile es gibt nur Nubbsies



Bei diesen "Sight-Tip-Nubsies" liegt Kunststoffschlauch bei wie es in den üblichen Knicklichtpackungen der Fall ist. Dieser ist aber doch recht unflexibel, weshalb ich empfehle dafür Silikonschlauch zu verwenden, den findet man auch als Meterware bei Ali. 
Ich muss mal in meiner Bestellhistorie schauen ob ich den finde welchen ich dafür nutze.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da hätt ich Angst, dass sich die Schnur dran verheddert, grade beim Rotaugen angeln, wo die Spitze eh meist nur wenig ausschlägt und das Knicki entsprechend weit vorne ran müsste. Die von @Kochtopf angesprochenen Korum Holder sind da in meinen Augen sinnvoller, weil nach vorne gerichtet -> Schnur gleitet dran lang statt zu verhaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Laut Recherche 3mm, die bekomme ich in ca. jedem zweiten Angelladen und sonst im Netz. Ist neben den normalen eigentlich ne Standardgröße. Und letztendlich musst du ja bei allen nur den Gummischlauch über den Nöppel ziehen, mit ein bisschen dehnen dürfte das auch bei nicht ganz idealer Größe kein Problem sein.


https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4914480 und ff. Kann natürlich sein dass es ein nicht aufgelöste Aprilscherz war (oder ein anderes modell), die von kneto verlinkten sehen dixh 1zu1 aus wie die: https://www.angelhaack.de/korum-starlight-holder-kit-5271


----------



## Kneto

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da hätt ich Angst, dass sich die Schnur dran verheddert, grade beim Rotaugen angeln, wo die Spitze eh meist nur wenig ausschlägt und das Knicki entsprechend weit vorne ran müsste. Die von @Kochtopf angesprochenen Korum Holder sind da in meinen Augen sinnvoller, weil nach vorne gerichtet -> Schnur gleitet dran lang statt zu verhaken.



Das Problem hatte ich bisher nicht, vorher verwendete ich diese von Enterprise-Tackle welche auch noch vorn geneigt sind, diese sind dann aber wieder Preislich intensiver bei 2 Stk. je Packung. Link
Und es gibt sie nur in 2 Größen, also nicht so variabel einsetzbar.


----------



## Kneto

Anbei der Link für den Silikonschlauch: Silikonschlauch
Bestellt hab ich damals die Größen 2x4mm und 3x5mm.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die aufrechtstehenden Knickis halte ich bei genauerer Überlegung für eine gute Idee um Verwicklungen zu vermeiden, bei herkömmlichen aalglöckchen mit Knickihalterung (oder bei Feederspitzen die bloßen knickihalter) passiert es schnell dass die schnur gerne in die Ritzen rutscht, bei den stehenden knickis mit weichplastikhalter halte ich es für relativ ausgeschlossen, da dass knicki verhindert dass ein schnurklang drüber zieht... ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jungs, mal ne Frage an die trottenden Kleinflussangler unter Euch: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit der Tarnung am Wasser? Ich belasse es meist bei grüner Kleidung, habe aber nach dem Stöbern in den Döbel-Philosophien Fred J. Taylors so meine Bedenken , ob das wirklich reicht! Er schreibt: „Die Notwendigkeit der Tarnung kam mir zu Bewusstsein, als ich einmal einen Petrijünger, der eigentlich noch ein Anfänger war, mit an einen kleinen Fluss nahm. Er begnügte sich nicht damit, dunkle Kleidung zu tragen und seinen Hut mit Zweigen zu schmücken, sondern schmierte sein Gesicht auch noch mit Lehm ein. Er fing drei Döbel, schwerer als mein Gesamtfang - und jetzt trage ich einen speziellen Tarnhut mit braunen und grünen Streifen, der beim Döbelfang mein Gesicht verdeckt..“
Also, wie haltet Ihr es mit der Tarnung?


----------



## Kneto

Eben gab es noch ein schönes Päckchen, in ihm befand sich etwas für die kommende Saison um meinen grünen Lieblingen nachzustellen.
Ich hoffe sie wird sich gut neben meiner Shimano Purist Tench Float machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Wuemmehunter ich tarne mich garnicht bzw lasse etwas weiter treiben im Regelfall. Ansonsten hocke ich mich ins jemöös und verhalte mich ruhig, wenn ich im frühen Frühjajr vor den Füßen fische nutze ich die Rutenlänge um möglichst viel Abstand zu halten und kauer mich hinter Gestrüpp, jedenfalls beim legern


----------



## Kneto

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, mal ne Frage an die trottenden Kleinflussangler unter Euch: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit der Tarnung am Wasser? Ich belasse es meist bei grüner Kleidung, habe aber nach dem Stöbern in den Döbel-Philosophien Fred J. Taylors so meine Bedenken , ob das wirklich reicht! Er schreibt: „Die Notwendigkeit der Tarnung kam mir zu Bewusstsein, als ich einmal einen Petrijünger, der eigentlich noch ein Anfänger war, mit an einen kleinen Fluss nahm. Er begnügte sich nicht damit, dunkle Kleidung zu tragen und seinen Hut mit Zweigen zu schmücken, sondern schmierte sein Gesicht auch noch mit Lehm ein. Er fing drei Döbel, schwerer als mein Gesamtfang - und jetzt trage ich einen speziellen Tarnhut mit braunen und grünen Streifen, der beim Döbelfang mein Gesicht verdeckt..“
> Also, wie haltet Ihr es mit der Tarnung?



Der Gedanke ist berechtigt, bloß wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf. Ich angle meist an Gewässern die in einem Naherholungsgebiet gelegen sind in dem auch Bungalows/Wochenendhäuschen/Datschen stehen. So dass dort auch "Publikumsverkehr" von Anrainern und Besuchern herrscht und da stelle ich es mir dann doch komisch vor, die halten einen dann doch sicher für bejackt. 
An abgelegenen Gewässern ohne Publikumsverkehr und mit geringem Uferbewuchs würde ich es sicher auch in betracht ziehen, ansonsten eben doch wenn vorhanden den Uferbewuchs als Deckung nutzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kneto schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei diesen nützlichen Kleinteilen sind, für die Feederangler gibt es beim Alinesen diese Isotop/Knicklichthalter oder Sight Tips wie es die Engländer nennen. Ich selbst nutze diese sehr gern, sie erleichtern die Beobachtung der Feeder-/Quiverspitze doch sehr.
> Anbei der Link: Sight Tips




Find ich gut die Dinger.

Haben die bei ali inzwischen paypal?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> passiert es schnell dass die schnur gerne in die Ritzen rutscht




Wie n String quasi, ja ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, mal ne Frage an die trottenden Kleinflussangler unter Euch: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit der Tarnung am Wasser? Ich belasse es meist bei grüner Kleidung, habe aber nach dem Stöbern in den Döbel-Philosophien Fred J. Taylors so meine Bedenken , ob das wirklich reicht! Er schreibt: „Die Notwendigkeit der Tarnung kam mir zu Bewusstsein, als ich einmal einen Petrijünger, der eigentlich noch ein Anfänger war, mit an einen kleinen Fluss nahm. Er begnügte sich nicht damit, dunkle Kleidung zu tragen und seinen Hut mit Zweigen zu schmücken, sondern schmierte sein Gesicht auch noch mit Lehm ein. Er fing drei Döbel, schwerer als mein Gesamtfang - und jetzt trage ich einen speziellen Tarnhut mit braunen und grünen Streifen, der beim Döbelfang mein Gesicht verdeckt..“
> Also, wie haltet Ihr es mit der Tarnung?




Grüne oder getarnte Kleidung.
Gesicht ungeschminkt( so dass die Döbel gleich sehen welche Laune ich momentan hab und dass es besser ist unverzüglich zu beißen!).


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Find ich gut die Dinger.
> 
> Haben die bei ali inzwischen paypal?


Teilweise, über klarna geht rechnungskauf, sehr komfortabel und mE sicher. Allerdings kommt man bei ali nur mit englisch weiter wenn was nicht passt


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie nem String quasi, ja ?


Wenn dein Erfahrungsschatz diesen Vergleich aufdrängt wird das wohl so sein. 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüne oder getarnte Kleidung.
> Gesicht ungeschminkt( so dass die Döbel gleich sehen welche Laune ich momentan hab und dass es besser ist unverzüglich zu beißen!).


Ich kann mir dich garnicht ungeschminkt vorstellen ;D


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gesicht ungeschminkt( so dass die Döbel gleich sehen welche Laune ich momentan hab und dass es besser ist unverzüglich zu beißen!).


 hahaha, hast Deine Johnnies gut um Griff, was?

@Wuemmehunter Ich selber trage gedeckte, natürliche Farben, vor allem grün. Weniger (Ja, auch) aus Camouflage als aus Zunftgründen. Ansonsten gelegentlich etwas Cayal oder Rouge, dezenter Lipgloss. Und niemals, wirklich niemals Tarnmuster in irgendeiner Form. Bin Angler und kein Soldat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich finde das Prologic Max 4 Muster (mit Schilfmuster) super und hab ne Jacke davon.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde das Prologic Max 4 Muster (mit Schilfmuster) super und hab ne Jacke davon.



Zugegeben, das sieht schon sehr unsichtbar im trockenen Röhricht aus, aber dennoch, für mich persönlich ginge es nicht.

Vor allem Glaube ich daran, sich mucksmäuschenstill zu verhalten, ein niedriges Profil gegen Ufer und Himmel zu bewahren und ja keine plötzlichen, ausladenden Bewegungen (Daher Köderschleuder) zu machen, von Erschütterungen und lauten Geräuschen ganz abgesehen. Viel wichtiger als Farben ist es meiner Meinung nach zum Teil der unbewegten Landschaft zu werden, Schätze ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja das natürlich auch.


----------



## Kneto

Ich halte es im Grunde wie @Minimax. Tarn ist mir zu militärisch, davon hatte ich zu meiner Wehrdienstzeit genug...
Allerdings finde ich dass es schon "Zunftgemäß" sein sollte, weshalb ich dann grün- und brauntöne trage. So wie es die Jäger auch tun, mit denen wir ja doch etwas gemein haben.


----------



## Minimax

Ach, und übrigens ist die beste Tarnung für die Katz wenn alle 5 Minuten Kollegen vorbeigelatscht kommen, sich dick und fett wie ne Leninstatue neben einen stellen ("warum sitzt Du denn da unten im Schilf?") Und einem lautstark mit ausgestreckten Arm die Angelstelle erklären. Das nur nebenbei.
Spaziergänger und Hundegassimenschen sind dagegen unproblematisch, die gehen einfach am Ufer entlang und grüssen, und gut is. Genau so wie es die Fische gewöhnt sind und erwarten. Nur Angler bleiben stehen und verhalten sich verdächtig.


----------



## Tobias85

#Tarnen: Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Grün-/Tarntöne grundsätzlich das beste sind. Wichtiger ist, mit dem Hintergrund zu verschmelzen, was im Frühling bei Sonnenschein am kleinen Bach ohne nennenswerte Uferbewuchs dann eben auch ein himmelblaues Oberteil sein kann. Und eben wie @Minimax schon schrieb möglichst Deckung suchen.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4914480 und ff. Kann natürlich sein dass es ein nicht aufgelöste Aprilscherz war (oder ein anderes modell), die von kneto verlinkten sehen dixh 1zu1 aus wie die: https://www.angelhaack.de/korum-starlight-holder-kit-5271



Danke fürs heraussuchen! Ich denke, wenn man den 2,xx mm Silikonschlauch notfalls mit etwas Tesa umwickelt, dann kann man auch gut einen Silikonschlauch von den 3x25 mm Knickis drüberziehen und gut ist.

Die von @Kneto verlinkten stehen ja senkrecht nach oben. Die von Korum hatte ich zunächst so gefunden: https://www.total-fishing-tackle.com/korum-starlight-holder-kit , also nach vorn gerichtet. Korum scheint dann whl zwei Varianten (oder aktuelles und ehemaliges Modell?) zu haben.


----------



## phirania

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/26/IHW_7304.jpg/440px-IHW_7304.jpg
		

In so etwa......


----------



## Kneto

Für den, der noch einen kleinen smarten Schlaufenbinder ala Stonfo sucht kann hier fündig werden. Link
Den bekannten Stonfo Hakenbinder gibt es natürlich auch. Link

Und nein, ich bekomme keine Provision.
Allerdings finde ich schon dass wir Angler auch die günstigen Möglichkeiten nutzen sollten, im Sinne des Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, mal ne Frage an die trottenden Kleinflussangler unter Euch: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit der Tarnung am Wasser? Ich belasse es meist bei grüner Kleidung, habe aber nach dem Stöbern in den Döbel-Philosophien Fred J. Taylors so meine Bedenken , ob das wirklich reicht! Er schreibt: „Die Notwendigkeit der Tarnung kam mir zu Bewusstsein, als ich einmal einen Petrijünger, der eigentlich noch ein Anfänger war, mit an einen kleinen Fluss nahm. Er begnügte sich nicht damit, dunkle Kleidung zu tragen und seinen Hut mit Zweigen zu schmücken, sondern schmierte sein Gesicht auch noch mit Lehm ein. Er fing drei Döbel, schwerer als mein Gesamtfang - und jetzt trage ich einen speziellen Tarnhut mit braunen und grünen Streifen, der beim Döbelfang mein Gesicht verdeckt..“
> Also, wie haltet Ihr es mit der Tarnung?


Für gewöhnlich trage ich ganz normale Freizeitkleidung, wenn auch nicht die bunteste, weil ich das nicht mag. Aber wenn es richtig "pirschig & dreckig" hergeht, auch sehr gerne Tarnfleckkleidung - weil die einfach robust und preiswert ist. Viel entscheidender für die Sichtbarkeit ist Bewegung. Wer bestens gewoodlandet am Ufer herumhampelt, der fällt den Fischen viel mehr auf, als einer, der zwar gackerlgrell gewandet, aber still sitzt.

Die vielgescholtene abgelegte Militärkleidung hat einfach den Vorteil, dass sie preiswert ist, wirklich was aushält und man den Dreck nicht so sieht.


----------



## Mikesch

Tarnung ist m. M. überflüssig. Habe keine Camouflage-Klamotten und fange trotzdem, trage ganz normale Klamotten.
Einen meiner größten Karpfen habe ich im knallroten T-Shirt mit Schwimmbrot gefangen.


Andal schrieb:


> ... Wer bestens gewoodlandet am Ufer herumhampelt, der fällt den Fischen viel mehr auf, als einer, der zwar gackerlgrell gewandet, aber still sitzt.
> ...


So ist es!


----------



## Professor Tinca

mikesch schrieb:


> Einen meiner größten Karpfen habe ich im knallroten T-Shirt mit Schwimmbrot gefangen.




Also wie n Feuermelder würde ich nicht am Wasser rumlaufen.

Es kommt sicherlich auch drauf an inwiefern die Fische es gewohnt sind, dass Leute sich am Ufer bewegen/rumrennen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Viel entscheidender für die Sichtbarkeit ist Bewegung. Wer bestens gewoodlandet am Ufer herumhampelt, der fällt den Fischen viel mehr auf, als einer, der zwar gackerlgrell gewandet, aber still sitzt





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es kommt sicherlich auch drauf an inwiefern die Fische es gewohnt sind, dass Leute sich am Ufer bewegen/rumrennen.



Jeweils goldene Worte, ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## Andal

Beides bewahrheitet sich ja in den "Brücken-Fischen", die bekanntlich erst dann zahlreich erscheinen, wenn sich auf dem Bauwerk etwas tut. Hier halt in umgekehrter Folge.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hatte ja einmal hier schon angeregt, ob bei auf Brot fütterung konditionierten Parkgewässerfischen eine Mimikriverkleidung als alte Dame a la Monty Python nicht sogar eine gewisse Lockwirkung haben könnte..


----------



## Minimax

Oha, es klingelt grade an der Haustüre... na wer das wohl sein kann? Nur Herein, wenn's ein Ükel ist!


----------



## Andal

Wobei es ja einen durchaus humorigen Grund für Tarnkleidung gibt.

Es ist zu amüsant, wenn Spaziergänger richtig erschrecken, weil sie den getarnten Angler erst sehen, wenn sie praktisch direkt vor ihm stehen.

Ich bin ganz froh, dass es für uns Angler keinen mit der Mode gehenden Sportlerdress gibt, so wie es meinetwegen bei den Alpinisten der Brauch war und teilweise noch ist - das wäre dann wirklich uniform. Jeder von uns trägt, was er will und grad findet. Die "Angler-T-Shirts" mit den markigen Sinnsprüchen finde ich schon schlimm genug!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, es klingelt grade an der Haustüre... na wer das wohl sein kann? Nur Herein, wenn's ein Ükel ist!




Und??
Ein Ükel?


----------



## Andal

Wenn sich a.a.S. der Potto schon über Berliner Gewaltmenschen auslässt, ist es wohl naheliegend.


----------



## Kneto

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja einmal hier schon angeregt, ob bei auf Brot fütterung konditionierten Parkgewässerfischen eine Mimikriverkleidung als alte Dame a la Monty Python nicht sogar eine gewisse Lockwirkung haben könnte..


Wie Chris Yates in "A Passion For Angling - Redmire Legends" als im Wasser stehende Vogelscheuche?


----------



## Professor Tinca

@

Hab ich nix von gelesen.


----------



## Andal

Im Aufreger-Trööt in OT


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alles lese ich ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, mal ne Frage an die trottenden Kleinflussangler unter Euch: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit der Tarnung am Wasser? Ich belasse es meist bei grüner Kleidung, habe aber nach dem Stöbern in den Döbel-Philosophien Fred J. Taylors so meine Bedenken , ob das wirklich reicht! Er schreibt: „Die Notwendigkeit der Tarnung kam mir zu Bewusstsein, als ich einmal einen Petrijünger, der eigentlich noch ein Anfänger war, mit an einen kleinen Fluss nahm. Er begnügte sich nicht damit, dunkle Kleidung zu tragen und seinen Hut mit Zweigen zu schmücken, sondern schmierte sein Gesicht auch noch mit Lehm ein. Er fing drei Döbel, schwerer als mein Gesamtfang - und jetzt trage ich einen speziellen Tarnhut mit braunen und grünen Streifen, der beim Döbelfang mein Gesicht verdeckt..“
> Also, wie haltet Ihr es mit der Tarnung?



Hallo, 
Also ich bin außer natürlich beim Meeresangeln immer mit Tarnhose und Camoshirt am Wasser! 
Dazu für die Nacht noch die M65 in Nightcamo oder im Sommer auch nur ne grüne Kaputzenjacke .
Schuhe hatte ich mir auch gerade in Camo bestellt, sind gestern gekommen. 
Dann hab ich noch einige Klamotten in Hauntercamo ......
Gebe aber zu ,ich trage das auch sehr gerne in der Freizeit, passt halt auch zu dem Typ Mensch der ich bin. 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/26/IHW_7304.jpg/440px-IHW_7304.jpg
> 
> 
> In so etwa......


Kalle ich hab dich fast gar nicht erkannt.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also ich bin außer natürlich beim Meeresangeln immer mit Tarnhose und Camoshirt am Wasser!
> Dazu für die Nacht noch die M65 in Nightcamo oder im Sommer auch nur ne grüne Kaputzenjacke .
> Schuhe hatte ich mir auch gerade in Camo bestellt, sind gestern gekommen.
> Dann hab ich noch einige Klamotten in Hauntercamo ......
> Gebe aber zu ,ich trage das auch sehr gerne in der Freizeit, passt halt auch zu dem Typ Mensch der ich bin.
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334002


...und man sieht den Dreck ned so! 

Ist ja nach ein paar Tagen am Wasser auch nicht unerheblich, ob man ausschaut, wie eine Sau, oder nur wie ein Schweinderl.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also ich bin außer natürlich beim Meeresangeln immer mit Tarnhose und Camoshirt am Wasser!
> Dazu für die Nacht noch die M65 in Nightcamo oder im Sommer auch nur ne grüne Kaputzenjacke .
> Schuhe hatte ich mir auch gerade in Camo bestellt, sind gestern gekommen.
> Dann hab ich noch einige Klamotten in Hauntercamo ......
> Gebe aber zu ,ich trage das auch sehr gerne in der Freizeit, passt halt auch zu dem Typ Mensch der ich bin.
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334002


Michael mach doch mal ein Bild davon.Ich kann es mir gar nicht so vorstellen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Bild von mir? 
Da bin ich gerade am Wasser angekommen, allerdings mit schwarzem Shirt !


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...und man sieht den Dreck ned so!
> 
> Ist ja nach ein paar Tagen am Wasser auch nicht unerheblich, ob man ausschaut, wie eine Sau, oder nur wie ein Schweinderl.



Jip ! 
Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile eine Notlösung gefunden mit  einer Solardusche und einer Auffangwanne drunter ! Aber wie gesagt " Notlösung "

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bild von mir?
> Da bin ich gerade am Wasser angekommen, allerdings mit schwarzem Shirt !
> Anhang anzeigen 334007


Sieht gut aus Michael,ich meine so in voll Tarn.


----------



## Waller Michel

Am wichtigsten ist natürlich das der Hund getarnt ist


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Michael,ich meine so in voll Tarn.




Dann siehst du ihn doch nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten ist natürlich das der Hund getarnt ist
> Anhang anzeigen 334008




Fetzt!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten ist natürlich das der Hund getarnt ist
> Anhang anzeigen 334008


Ist das cool eine getarnter Hund.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann siehst du ihn doch nicht!


Stimmt Prof hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Aber so ein Hund erfüllt am Wasser auch einen sehr wichtigen Zweck! 
Meiner sieht zuerst wenn die Pose abtaucht und wird sofort ganz hippelig was da jetzt gleich aus dem Wasser kommt


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber so ein Hund erfüllt am Wasser auch einen sehr wichtigen Zweck!
> Meiner sieht zuerst wenn die Pose abtaucht und wird sofort ganz hippelig was da jetzt gleich aus dem Wasser kommt
> Anhang anzeigen 334009


Was für ein cooles Bild.Hund und Herrchen beim Angeln.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja die klebt an mir !
Bei jedem Fisch ist unser Hund hippeliger als ich !
Aber was gibt's schöneres für einen Hund als den ganzen Tag in der Natur sein können? 
Wir ( meine Frau und ich ) genießen das natürlich nicht minder. Freue mich schon wieder auf das nächste Frühjahr, wenn man stundenlang draußen sitzen kann und bis weit in die Nacht herein angeln .
Vögel fliegen ,Grillen zierpen ,die Sonne geht unter, in der Feuertonne brennt ein kleines Feuerchen! 
Kaffee wird gerade frisch gekocht und es wird langsam Nacht  .
An der Rute einen fetten Tauwurm an der anderen 2 Maden ,alles ist also möglich! 
Die Spannung steigt was als nächstes beisst !
Das sind für mich persönlich so Momente, da weiß man für was man lebt !

Sentimentalität aus ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja die klebt an mir !
> Bei jedem Fisch ist unser Hund hippeliger als ich !
> Aber was gibt's schöneres für einen Hund als den ganzen Tag in der Natur sein können?
> Wir ( meine Frau und ich ) genießen das natürlich nicht minder. Freue mich schon wieder auf das nächste Frühjahr, wenn man stundenlang draußen sitzen kann und bis weit in die Nacht herein angeln .
> Vögel fliegen ,Grillen zierpen ,die Sonne geht unter, in der Feuertonne brennt ein kleines Feuerchen!
> Kaffee wird gerade frisch gekocht und es wird langsam Nacht  .
> An der Rute einen fetten Tauwurm an der anderen 2 Maden ,alles ist also möglich!
> Die Spannung steigt was als nächstes beisst !
> Das sind für mich persönlich so Momente, da weiß man für was man lebt !
> 
> Sentimentalität aus !
> 
> LG Michael


Man, Michael, draußen ist Schneeregen und Du postet Sommerbilder, schreibst von frisch gebrühten Kaffee und fetten Metten, die auf dicke Fische lauern. Da geht das Kopfkino an und bis Mai ist es noch so lange hin.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Ja leider ,normal bin ich ja wenigstens über Weihnachten am Ebro ,dort ist das Wetter im Regelfall so das man draußen sitzen kann, in der Sonne mit T Shirt ! Dieses Jahr scheint mir allerdings meine Hüfte einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen. 
Naja passiert, also muss ich auch warten bis es hier oben in Norddeutschland warm wird und das kann dauern .
Unsere Jungs die an Rhein und Main oder Mosel wohnen, haben auf das Jahr gesehen 6 bis 8 Wochen mehr schönes Wetter im Jahr. 
Aber was solls ,kann man ja nicht ändern ! Mit der Spinnrute ziehe ich auch bei schlechtem Wetter los ,seltener auch mal einen Ansitz auf Friedfisch oder mal an die Ostsee mit der Brandungsrute .

In Holland gibt's ja zur not noch einen Indoor Forellensee  wenns mal ganz kritisch wird 
Da war ich allerdings noch nicht. ...grübel grübel 


LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Wir haben auch so eine reinrassige Töle, unsere mit Migrationshintergrund. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Ein spanischer Hund? 

@Tricast


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ach, was war das schön, als ich noch zwei Jungs hatte ... selbst im Winter hatte sie es sich nie nehmen lassen, mit ans Wasser zu kommen!


----------



## Tricast

@Waller Michel : Unser kommt aus Rumänien, den haben wir aus dem Tierheim. Er ist mittlerweile bestimmt schon 14 Jahre alt und war ein ganz teurer Hund. In den ersten 2 Jahren haben wir wohl 5000,- € beim Tierarzt gelassen. Futtermittelallergiker. Jetzt wird er bekocht. Mageres Pferdefleischpatty an Süßkartoffelstampf mit einer Prise Heilerde und Vitaminkomplex.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ach, was war das schön, als ich noch zwei Jungs hatte ... selbst im Winter hatte sie es sich nie nehmen lassen, mit ans Wasser zu kommen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334017


Ist das ein cooles Foto.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Super schönes Foto mit tollen Hunden! 

@Tricast 
Das tut mir leid!  Das ist schlimm wenn die Tiere so krank sind! Ist dann auch ein heftiger Zeit und Arbeitsaufwand! 
Aber man liebt natürlich sein Tier ! Ich würde es auch tun und zahlen! 

Wir haben auch noch einen zweiten Hund, der bewacht das Angelzeug mit seinem Leben


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Super schönes Foto mit tollen Hunden!
> 
> @Tricast
> Das tut mir leid!  Das ist schlimm wenn die Tiere so krank sind! Ist dann auch ein heftiger Zeit und Arbeitsaufwand!
> Aber man liebt natürlich sein Tier ! Ich würde es auch tun und zahlen!
> 
> Wir haben auch noch einen zweiten Hund, der bewacht das Angelzeug mit seinem Leben
> Anhang anzeigen 334018


Ist bestimmt so ein Wadenbeisser. Top


----------



## yukonjack

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt so ein Wadenbeisser. Top


Nee Harmut, der geht auf Kehle..


----------



## Waller Michel

Passt in jede Hosentasche  aber hat keine Angst vor einem super großen Rottweiler 
...
LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

yukonjack schrieb:


> Nee Harmut, der geht auf Kehle..


Hast du auch ,so einen *yukonjack  *


----------



## yukonjack

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du auch ,so einen *yukonjack *


Nein, nicht so einen. Ich hatte einen Labrackel. Der hat bei uns das halbe Dorf befruchtet. Er ist zwar schon über 20 Jahre tot aber noch heute glaube ich ihn in mindestens jeden 2 ten Dorfköter wieder zu erkennen.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter  und @Waller Michel Schöne Bilder von euren Wegbegleitern. Ein Hund ist was feines. Aber bei uns passt das leider nicht. Da muss die ganze Familie hinter stehen. Ich mit meiner Schichtarbeit und dann soll meine Frau bei Wind und Wetter Gassi gehen. Wenn ich in Rente bin ließe sich das überlegen. 
Den Tieren muss es schließlich gut gehen. Früher hatte ich einen Schlepper unten im Dorf unter einem angemieteten Schleppdach stehen. Auf diesen Hof war auch ein Schäferhund, der war aber in einem kalten Schweinestall eingesperrt. 
Das Tier tat mir so Leid. Meine Gespräche mit dem Besitzer ihn doch mal raus zulassen waren Erfolglos. 
Einmal war das Scheunentor offen und ich ging zu dem Hund. Mir stockte der Atem als ich das sah. Auf ca. 8qm war alles voll Hundekot und der arme Kerl mitten drin. Ich sofort nach Hause und meine Digicam geholt. Zum Glück war die Scheune noch offen, als ich zurück kam. Jede Menge Bilder gemacht, den Hund ein wenig gekrault, das kannte er gar nicht und dann habe ich mich mit Tränen in den Augen abgemacht. 'Am anderen Tag habe ich Kontakt mit dem Veterinäramt aufgenommen und ich sollte ihnen die Bilder senden. Gesagt, getan.  2Tage später standen sie bei dem Mistkerl auf der Matte. Er hat Auflagen bekommen und wurde auch noch einige Zeit kontrolliert. Von da an ging es Rex ein wenig besser. Der Typ hat sich bei mir ironisch dafür bedankt, dass ich ihm das Amt auf den Hals gejagt habe, aber ich habe mich dumm gestellt. 
Ein Jahr später ist der Hund gestorben und noch ein Jahr später der Tierquäler. Auf seiner Beerdigung war ich natürlich nicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Leute, 
schön zu sehen, daß die Stimmung gut ist an Board.
Ich hatte neulich Zeit zum Angeln, war aber zu platt. 
Gab für mich ein paar alte Angelbücher, Kluwe-Yorck und auch deutlich älter. Aber keine Schätze.
Habe eben erstmals in meinem Leben Lebendköder im www bestellt und werde über den Zustand der gelieferten Tierchen berichten.
Der mir nächstgelegene Tackle-Dealer kann Pinkies erst wieder im Frühjahr liefern, deshalb die online-Bestellung.
Frohes schaffen, shoppen, angeln, ich seh die Tage mal wieder rein.


PS: Jason, die E-Spule für das 90er-Jahre Shakespeare-Röllchen muß ich noch raussuchen und geb Zeichen, wenn die Sachen auf die Reise gehen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> PS: Jason, die E-Spule für das 90er-Jahre Shakespeare-Röllchen muß ich noch raussuchen und geb Zeichen, wenn die Sachen auf die Reise gehen.


Alles gut. Nur die Ruhe. Das läuft doch nicht weg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@jason 1 
Recht hattest du!  Hätte ich auch gemacht! 

Um auch mal wieder auf das Angeln zu kommen, habe ich mir mal wieder für nächstes Jahr ein paar Ziele ausgeguckt ,wo ich entweder schon ewig nicht mehr war oder noch niemals. 
In die engere Wahl ist der Liptnostausee ( Moldau ) die Theiß in Ungarn, Lac du Der in Frankreich und der Inn bei Wasserburg !
Alle Gewässer haben auf ihre Art ihren besonderen Reiz auf mich! 
Das einzigste wo ich noch nicht geangelt habe ist allerdings der Inn !
War von Euch dort schon jemand?  Ist doch garantiert ein sehr interessantes Gewässer oder? 

@geomas 
Bin mal gespannt, wie bei Dir die Lebendköder ankommen!  Ich habe da sehr gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht, ist bei mir aber auch ewig her! 


LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, mal ne Frage an die trottenden Kleinflussangler unter Euch: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit der Tarnung am Wasser? Ich belasse es meist bei grüner Kleidung, habe aber nach dem Stöbern in den Döbel-Philosophien Fred J. Taylors so meine Bedenken , ob das wirklich reicht! Er schreibt: „Die Notwendigkeit der Tarnung kam mir zu Bewusstsein, als ich einmal einen Petrijünger, der eigentlich noch ein Anfänger war, mit an einen kleinen Fluss nahm. Er begnügte sich nicht damit, dunkle Kleidung zu tragen und seinen Hut mit Zweigen zu schmücken, sondern schmierte sein Gesicht auch noch mit Lehm ein. Er fing drei Döbel, schwerer als mein Gesamtfang - und jetzt trage ich einen speziellen Tarnhut mit braunen und grünen Streifen, der beim Döbelfang mein Gesicht verdeckt..“
> Also, wie haltet Ihr es mit der Tarnung?



Das ist ein sehr gutes Thema.
Ich trage auch grüne Kleidung, genaugesagt eine olivgrüne Hose und eine dunkelgrüne Regenjacke von einem bekannten Berufsbekleidunghersteller mitm Vogel drauf. Die Hose, _ich hatte diese übrigens weit weit vor Matze Koch_, hat dabei reflektierende Streife was auch eine bessere Sichtbarkeit für Autofahrer in der Nacht ermöglicht. Wie man auch bei Herrn Koch sehen kann machen diese Reflektorstreifen nichts aus. 
Im Sommer steh ich auch gerne mitten im Fluß mit Kurzerhose und nicht immer mit dunklen T-Shirt. Auch hier fange ich meine Aitel und das auch kurz vor der Rutenspitze. 
Ich glaub fast das es ankommt wie man zum Fisch steht und man sich verhält. Ist man ruhig, vorsichtig und unauffällig wird man eine spezielle Tarnung sicherlich nicht brauchen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Moinsen,

unbedingt so ein Teil, da hat man sicherlich den ganzen Tümpel für sich alleine ...  . Nur oliv, aber nicht wegen irgendwelcher Tarnung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Guten Morgen den Herren!
Heute muß ich zur Mookerplas und ich habe so gar keine Lust.. .
Soll ich überhaupt Friedfischzeug mitnehmen?
Dendros und Maden wären noch frisch, Futter reichlich vorhanden.
Aber ich müsste die Fische erst suchen, denn da mir die Mookerplas eigentlich zu überlaufen ist, kenne ich mich da auch nicht wirklich aus.. .
Wird wohl auf 20cm Gummis hinauslaufen - Hecht geht immer.
Andererseits fände ich einen schönen Winterbrassen sehr viel befriedigender.... aber der Aufwand... .
Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag und dem Phirania weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg @rhinefisher !

Wenigstens ne leichte Feederrute würde ich "sicherheitshalber" immer mitnehmen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wenn ich nur eine Friedfischrute mitnehme dann ist das eher so eine mittelschwere Feeder , eine 3,60 Meter WG 50 - 150 Gramm ,damit gehen auch Karpfen und Barben gut zu landen. 
Packe ich zu feines Zeug ein, beissen erfahrungsgemäß nur große Fische! 
Im Stillwasser kommt man natürlich auch mit WG 40 - 120 Gramm noch gut hin. 
Aber immer wenn ich noch leichter einpacke ,dann hab ich richtig dicke Muttis am Haken. 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Mein Buddy hat erklärt dass wir uns heute nur mit Fischen über einem Meter befassen werden.. 
Zur Vorsicht werde ich aber trotzdem eine Reiseposenrute ins Gepäck schmuggeln - wenn mir die Spinnerei zu anstrengend wird und ich mal Pausiere, will ich mich ja nicht langweilen


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh Mann - was nutzt der schnellste Sportwagen wenn man zu verpeilt ist - ich warte und warte.... .
Wenigstens hatte ich so Gelegenheit etwas Futter zu mischen..
Bin echt mal gespannt wie sich die Angelei heute entwickeln wird - sehr optimistisch bin ich nicht..


----------



## rhinefisher

Wie sucht ihr eigentlich die Fische in euch unbekannten Gewässern?
Ich lege 4-6 Doppelfutterstellen an und angel die dann der Reihe nach ab.. .
Gibt es ne bessere oder einfachere Methode? Da wäre ich für jeden Hinweis echt dankbar..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Luft: 6 Grad, Wasser: 5 Grad, schwacher Wind aus SW ... mal sehen, ob was geht!




@rhinefisher: Klingt nach sehr effizientem Suchen. Da wird sich kaum was optimieren lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg auch dir, Stephan!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie sucht ihr eigentlich die Fische in euch unbekannten Gewässern?
> Ich lege 4-6 Doppelfutterstellen an und angel die dann der Reihe nach ab.. .
> Gibt es ne bessere oder einfachere Methode? Da wäre ich für jeden Hinweis echt dankbar..




Ich suche nach Plätzen an denen sich die Fisch vmtl. sowieso aufhalten.
Jetzt im Winter sind das etwa tiefe Löcher, Dreh- und Rückströmungen, Stellen mit Rückenwind oder einfach nur Stellen mit wenig Strömung.

Da werfe ich ein wenig Pulverfutter ohne Partikel ein und probiere es mit Maden, Würmern. Mais oder Teig.

Good luck!


----------



## Minimax

Gunmorjen, Liebe Jungs,

gestern abend hat mich el Potto besucht, und er kam wie der Nikolaus mit nem ganzen Rucksack voller Geschenke- Aber vor allem hat er sich selbst mitgebracht. Es war so ein schöner Abend, so schön, dass ich jetzt noch schiele.
Ich weiss garnicht wo ich anfangen soll, ich bin es ja garnicht mehr gewohnt, in meinem Schneckenhaus aufgestöbert zu werden. Wir haben natürlich wichtige Tagesordnungspunkte klären können ("Quo Vadis, Anglerboard?-Stand und Aufgabe des Ükels"/ "1034 Gründe, warum der Döbel der beste aller Fische ist" / "Kochtopfs geheimes Super-Chili-Rezept" / ""Behandle die Missus immer gut, sonst...") und auch ein bisschen Tackle begutachtet: Kochi hat meine schweren Grundruten für den Q-Fisch sehr kritisch eingeschätzt, und ich gebe ihm recht-hinfort mit den Stecken.
Dann haben wir die Missus besucht- und noch ehe ich mich´s versah haben die beiden dicke Freundschaft geschlossen und mich gemeinsam vernatzt: Die Süße hat sogar den Williams-Christ vom Schrank geholt (was sie für mich nie tut) und ist in ihr skandalöses Gepunktetes geschlüpft, ich hoffe, das sie in den nächsten Tagen Kochis Augäpfel wiederfindet. Und während die beiden fröhliche Schnaps-Urständ feierten, musste ich mich mit dem Bruder über Jobs Skifahren, undsoweiter unterhalten.
Irgendwie hats uns noch in eine Kneipe in meiner Strasse verschlagen, wo ich seit drei Jahren Zigaretten kaufe, ich kenne weder Wirt noch Gäste. Es hat etwa 7 Minuten gedauert, da war Freund Kochtopf der unumschränkte Herrscher des Ladens, kannte jeden mit Namen, spielte mit den Hunden der Gäste, hat einem Durchreisenden Amerikaner wichtige Tips gegeben. Ein wahrer Renaissancemensch!


Jetzt ist er weg, und ich bin wieder allein im grauen Winter, ohne Freund und Angelbuddy. Liebe Ükels, nehmt bitte jede Gelegenheit wahr Euch im Reallife zu treffen, ob am Wasser oder im gastlichen Haus, wir sind wenige und weit verstreut. Gesegnet sind die unter uns, die solch wundervolle Menschen wie Kochi in ihrem Leben haben. Ich bin wahrlich ein reicher Mann, das ist mir klargeworden!
Hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na, da hattet Ihr ja einen bunten Abend. Muss den El Potto heute arbeiten, oder kann er Augenpflege betreiben?


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Na, da hattet Ihr ja einen bunten Abend. Muss den El Potto heute arbeiten, oder kann er Augenpflege betreiben?



Die alte Rossnatur hats glaub ich viel besser überstanden als ich. Der Gute  dürfte grade auf der Heimreise sein. Und heut abend habe ich Weihnachtsfeier...burp,,


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sei stark, Mini, Du schaffst das!


----------



## Tricast

Dann wünsche ich Dir ein frohes Weihnachtssingen. 
Bei uns im Dorf gibt es einen lebendigen Adventskalender. Jeden Tag gibt es woanders ein geselliges Beisammensein mit Keksen, Glühwein und Kinderpunsch.

Liebe Grüße nach Berlin
Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sei stark, Mini, Du schaffst das!



Garkein Problem, ich bin bereits einsatzfähig. Und jetzt ess ich mir ne Portion Knipp, die ich mir von meinem Besuch bei meiner Omi am ab-losen Wochenende mitgebracht habe, schön mit Salzgurke und rote Beete. Heinz @Tricast im bremischen weiss, was für ein Kraftfutter der gute Knipp ist. Der Trick ist, es schön knusprig zu kriegen, aber es nicht trocken zu schmurgeln, also immer schön wenden. EIn bisschen wie Risotto für Piraten, Räuber und echte Kerle.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei uns im Dorf gibt es einen lebendigen Adventskalender.



Klingt wie das Exposee für eine wirklich schlimme, blutrünstige Weihnachts-Splatter-Horror-Kurzgeschichte. Jeden Tag gaaaanz langsam ein Türchen öffnen, mit ner rostigen Rasierklinge.. und am 24. das Grosse, hoffentlich hält der "Adventskalender" bis dahin durch, aber es gibt ja Infusionen und Nährlösungen und.. im Keller hört ja niemand die Schreie. jingle bells, jingle bells, lalalalala..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Garkein Problem, ich bin bereits einsatzfähig. Und jetzt ess ich mir ne Portion Knipp, die ich mir von meinem Besuch bei meiner Omi am ab-losen Wochenende mitgebracht habe, schön mit Salzgurke und rote Beete. Heinz @Tricast im bremischen weiss, was für ein Kraftfutter der gute Knipp ist. Der Trick ist, es schön knusprig zu kriegen, aber es nicht trocken zu schmurgeln, also immer schön wenden. EIn bisschen wie Risotto für Piraten, Räuber und echte Kerle.


Ich bin eingeborener Bremer und wurde sofort nach dem Abstillen mit Knipp und Bratkartoffeln gefüttert!


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Guten Morgen den Herren!
> Heute muß ich zur Mookerplas und ich habe so gar keine Lust.. .
> Soll ich überhaupt Friedfischzeug mitnehmen?
> Dendros und Maden wären noch frisch, Futter reichlich vorhanden.
> Aber ich müsste die Fische erst suchen, denn da mir die Mookerplas eigentlich zu überlaufen ist, kenne ich mich da auch nicht wirklich aus.. .
> Wird wohl auf 20cm Gummis hinauslaufen - Hecht geht immer.
> Andererseits fände ich einen schönen Winterbrassen sehr viel befriedigender.... aber der Aufwand... .
> Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag und dem Phirania weiterhin gute Besserung!


Viel glück und erfolg *rhinefisher*


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Luft: 6 Grad, Wasser: 5 Grad, schwacher Wind aus SW ... mal sehen, ob was geht!
> Anhang anzeigen 334031
> 
> @rhinefisher: Klingt nach sehr effizientem Suchen. Da wird sich kaum was optimieren lassen.


Viel glück und Spaß heute.


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg auch von mir Wuemme und rhinefisher


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Biss!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Biss!


Holle ihn raus *Wuemme*


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Versemmelt!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Versemmelt!


Das ist ja scheixxe *Wuemme*


----------



## Wuemmehunter

... wat‘n Löwe!


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Viel Glück dir weiterhin. Dir natürlich auch @rhinefisher .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Heil ,das fängt ja gut an *Wuemme *


----------



## Professor Tinca

Besser als Franzosentum, Stephan.


----------



## Waller Michel

Bestimmt wirds heute noch besser und Du landest auch solche Riesen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bestimmt wirds heute noch besser und Du landest auch solche Riesen




Davon 25 Stück und es gibt Grundeleintopf mit ganzen Früchten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Besser als Franzosentum, Stephan.


Grundeln  zählen nicht. Ich bin also noch in Frankreich.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Grundeln  zählen nicht. Ich bin also noch in Frankreich.


Das wird noch was* Wuemme *


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaub es war uns Phiri,  der hier mal vor langer Zeit ein wirklich monströs grosses Grundelspecimen gezeigt hat.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja das ist krass ! Normalerweise wird eine Schwarzmundgrundel bis 15 cm Lang, gab aber in seltenen Fällen auch schon Tiere die weit über 20 cm geworden sind! 
Das finde ich schon beträchtlich! 

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal einen Angler aus Spanien bei mir Zuhause zu Gast, der hatte noch niemals eine Grundel gefangen. Ich hatte ihm damals gesagt, das es im Main sooo viele Gibt das Sie schon richtig nervig sind mittlerweile! 
Wir haben damals also mit 4 Ruten auf Grundeln geangelt. 
Was soll ich sagen, alles an Land gezogen was der Main auf Made zu bieten hatte .
Außer natürlich auch nur eine einzige Grundel .Kaum war mein Gast wieder weg ,hatte ich nur noch Grundeln gefangen, dabei auch ein so großes Exemplar!  Hat schon irgendwie gut ausgesehen 
Aber wie es halt manchmal so ist, oft nerven die Viecher, wenn du aber gezielt eine fangen willst, dann kommt der Vorführeffeckt 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir kam gerade UPS und hat mir ne günstige Bolo gebracht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Feierabend! Franzose! Nur Frundeln!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Die alte Rossnatur hats glaub ich viel besser überstanden als ich. Der Gute  dürfte grade auf der Heimreise sein. Und heut abend habe ich Weihnachtsfeier...burp,,


Hier irrt der Bub, ich bin ins Hotel gefahren, hatte ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Fahrer, habe geduscht, TV geguckt und bin selig eingeschlafen und habe dann zwischen 3.00 und 12.00 ca. 42 mal meinen Mageninhalt ejakuliert. Das war äußerst unschön aber der Topp steht wieder!
Aber diese malaise schmälert nicht den tollen ükeligen Abend mit einem lieben Freund - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.
So jetzt muss ich wieder auf die Straße gucken, bis nachher


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zu eurem gelungenen Treffen.

Besaufen was vmtl. sinnvoller als angeln zu gehen wenn ich mir die Erfolge der letzen Ükelausflüge so angucke.


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier irrt der Bub, ich bin ins Hotel gefahren, hatte ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Fahrer, habe geduscht, TV geguckt und bin selig eingeschlafen und habe dann zwischen 3.00 und 12.00 ca. 42 mal meinen Mageninhalt ejakuliert. Das war äußerst unschön aber der Topp steht wieder!
> Aber diese malaise schmälert nicht den tollen ükeligen Abend mit einem lieben Freund - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.
> So jetzt muss ich wieder auf die Straße gucken, bis nachher


Saufen wie die Pferde und vertragen wie die Ponnys.


----------



## Kneto

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir kam gerade UPS und hat mir ne günstige Bolo gebracht.


Sei doch bitte so freundlich und teile doch bitte die Daten mit uns. Transportlänge, Gesamtlänge, Preis, etc..
Ich selber suche zur Ergänzung meiner 6,90m Bolo eine 8-9m für die Elbe. Vielleicht kannst mir da ja etwas beratend zur Seite stehen?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier irrt der Bub, ich bin ins Hotel gefahren, hatte ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Fahrer, habe geduscht, TV geguckt und bin selig eingeschlafen und habe dann zwischen 3.00 und 12.00 ca. 42 mal meinen Mageninhalt ejakuliert. Das war äußerst unschön aber der Topp steht wieder!
> Aber diese malaise schmälert nicht den tollen ükeligen Abend mit einem lieben Freund - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.
> So jetzt muss ich wieder auf die Straße gucken, bis nachher


Um die Schbeiberei bin ich dir wirklich nicht neidig - vor allem, wenn der Magen schon leer ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kneto schrieb:


> Sei doch bitte so freundlich und teile doch bitte die Daten mit uns. Transportlänge, Gesamtlänge, Preis, etc..
> Ich selber suche zur Ergänzung meiner 6,90m Bolo eine 8-9m für die Elbe. Vielleicht kannst mir da ja etwas beratend zur Seite stehen?



8-9m?
So lange benutze ich nicht und kenne auch keine.
Warum so lang? Ist es so tief dort?

Diese ist 6m.
Eine Colmic Horizon.


----------



## Kneto

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 8-9m?
> So lange benutze ich nicht und kenne auch keine.
> Warum so lang? Ist es so tief dort?
> 
> Diese ist 6m.
> Eine Colmic Horizon.


Die Tiefe variiert natürlich mit dem Pegel, dementsprechend fische ich dann in tiefen von sogar unter 1m bis 2,5m - 3m. Darüber wird es dann schwer, da die vorhandenen Stellen (Deckwerk oder Buhnen) dann nur noch teils befischt werden können.
Bevorzugt fische ich unter der Rutenspitze und da ist es mit diesen längen dann doch erheblich einfacher, auch befindet sich dort der Fisch. 
Mit meiner jetzt knapp 7m Bolo muss ich Futterspur dann aktiv abfischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kneto schrieb:


> Die Tiefe variiert natürlich mit dem Pegel, dementsprechend fische ich dann in tiefen von sogar unter 1m bis 2,5m - 3m. Darüber wird es dann schwer, da die vorhandenen Stellen (Deckwerk oder Buhnen) dann nur noch teils befischt werden können.
> Bevorzugt fische ich unter der Rutenspitze und da ist es mit diesen längen dann doch erheblich einfacher, auch befindet sich dort der Fisch.
> Mit meiner jetzt knapp 7m Bolo muss ich Futterspur dann aktiv abfischen.




Ja gut wenn du unter Rutenspitze angeln willst, brauchst ne längere Rute.
Ich angel so nicht und kann da keine Rutentipps geben.

Meine 7m Bolos hab ich schon vor ner Weile verkauft und besitze jetzt nur noch 6er.
Die sind für mich ausreichend lang und dabei noch sehr handlich.


----------



## rustaweli

Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, kam ich heute in den Genuss wegen einer betrieblichen Festlichkeit heute Nacht nicht schaffen zu müssen. Also nach der Nachtschicht heute früh schnell nach Hause, die Liebste verabschiedet, Kinder versorgt samt Kita/Schule und auf zum Fluss. Das Wetter war zwar wieder arg unangenehm, aber was soll`s. Ausgerüstet war ich mit Feederrute, Brot/Käsedip und Würmer.
Angekommen wurde mit Bread Mash angefüttert und in aller Ruhe alles vorbereitet. Los ging es mit Flocke und Dip. Hatte den noch im Kühlschrank und wollte mal testen.








Ich mußte weder sehr oft beködern, noch allzu lange warten um diesen Dickkopf zum Landgang überreden zu dürfen.
52cm und knapp über 4 Pfund.





Nach ihm ging es noch munter weiter, aber irgendwie waren die Bisse sehr zaghaft und vorsichtig. Oft war ich verunsichert. Sind sie jetzt schlauer, kündigt sich vielleicht ein Karpfen oder ein Brachsen an? Sind es doch Rotaugen und ich verschlafe somit die Momente der Anhiebe? Oder doch abgedrehte Grundeln welche sich nicht an die winterlichen Regeln halten? Ich weiß es bis jetzt nicht, da ich nichts davon verwertete. Aber die Flocken waren immer ab.
Dann stellte ich um und montierte einen Wurmhaken an die Hauptschnur und zog jeweils halbe Würmer auf.
Auf Wurm hatte ich dann noch diese Verabredung





45cm und 2,7 Pfund. 
Danach ging nichts mehr, bis auf die ominösen Spielereien in Form von sehr leichten Ausschlägen oder kurz zitternden Spitzen. Hätte vielleicht mal anschlagen sollen, aber ich dachte/hoffte immer es kündigt sich gerade was Größeres an.
Der Sache werde ich aber demnächst mal genauer auf den Grund gehen. Vielleicht habe ich ja die von mir so sehr ersehnten Winterrotaugen aufgespürt und war für diese zu grob aufgestellt. Werde es mal dort und in der Nähe sehr fein aufgestellt probieren.
Irgendwann war es dann Zeit für den Rückmarsch zum Auto um wieder die Kinder abzuholen, welchen ich mit schmerzenden Eisfingern antrat.
Waren schöne Stunden.

Gruß und Petri!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri, @rustaweli. Die sehen doch klasse aus, die Burschen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, kam ich heute in den Genuss wegen einer betrieblichen Festlichkeit heute Nacht nicht schaffen zu müssen. Also nach der Nachtschicht heute früh schnell nach Hause, die Liebste verabschiedet, Kinder versorgt samt Kita/Schule und auf zum Fluss. Das Wetter war zwar wieder arg unangenehm, aber was soll`s. Ausgerüstet war ich mit Feederrute, Brot/Käsedip und Würmer.
> Angekommen wurde mit Bread Mash angefüttert und in aller Ruhe alles vorbereitet. Los ging es mit Flocke und Dip. Hatte den noch im Kühlschrank und wollte mal testen.
> Anhang anzeigen 334044
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334045
> 
> Ich mußte weder sehr oft beködern, noch allzu lange warten um diesen Dickkopf zum Landgang überreden zu dürfen.
> 52cm und knapp über 4 Pfund.
> Anhang anzeigen 334046
> 
> 
> Nach ihm ging es noch munter weiter, aber irgendwie waren die Bisse sehr zaghaft und vorsichtig. Oft war ich verunsichert. Sind sie jetzt schlauer, kündigt sich vielleicht ein Karpfen oder ein Brachsen an? Sind es doch Rotaugen und ich verschlafe somit die Momente der Anhiebe? Oder doch abgedrehte Grundeln welche sich nicht an die winterlichen Regeln halten? Ich weiß es bis jetzt nicht, da ich nichts davon verwertete. Aber die Flocken waren immer ab.
> Dann stellte ich um und montierte einen Wurmhaken an die Hauptschnur und zog jeweils halbe Würmer auf.
> Auf Wurm hatte ich dann noch diese Verabredung
> Anhang anzeigen 334047
> 
> 
> 45cm und 2,7 Pfund.
> Danach ging nichts mehr, bis auf die ominösen Spielereien in Form von sehr leichten Ausschlägen oder kurz zitternden Spitzen. Hätte vielleicht mal anschlagen sollen, aber ich dachte/hoffte immer es kündigt sich gerade was Größeres an.
> Der Sache werde ich aber demnächst mal genauer auf den Grund gehen. Vielleicht habe ich ja die von mir so sehr ersehnten Winterrotaugen aufgespürt und war für diese zu grob aufgestellt. Werde es mal dort und in der Nähe sehr fein aufgestellt probieren.
> Irgendwann war es dann Zeit für den Rückmarsch zum Auto um wieder die Kinder abzuholen, welchen ich mit schmerzenden Eisfingern antrat.
> Waren schöne Stunden.
> 
> Gruß und Petri!




Petri Heil, rusty !

Tolle Fische und bei dieser Kälte hart erarbeitet.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri, @rustaweli. Die sehen doch klasse aus, die Burschen!



Danke Dir!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, rusty !
> 
> Tolle Fische und bei dieser Kälte hart erarbeitet.



Danke! Bitte nicht daran erinnern, sonst friert es mich gleich wieder! Würde ja gern ein heißes Bad nehmen, aber dann schlafe ich zwecks Schlafmangel gleich ein, bzw. bin zu absolut nichts mehr zu gebrauchen.
Jetzt wird noch schnell was zum Vespern aus Baguette und Thunfisch für Frau und Kinder gezaubert und dann wird es mir mollig warm bei zünftigem Essen und Bier.


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli Petri Heil. Das hat sich ja gelohnt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, kam ich heute in den Genuss wegen einer betrieblichen Festlichkeit heute Nacht nicht schaffen zu müssen. Also nach der Nachtschicht heute früh schnell nach Hause, die Liebste verabschiedet, Kinder versorgt samt Kita/Schule und auf zum Fluss. Das Wetter war zwar wieder arg unangenehm, aber was soll`s. Ausgerüstet war ich mit Feederrute, Brot/Käsedip und Würmer.
> Angekommen wurde mit Bread Mash angefüttert und in aller Ruhe alles vorbereitet. Los ging es mit Flocke und Dip. Hatte den noch im Kühlschrank und wollte mal testen.
> Anhang anzeigen 334044
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334045
> 
> Ich mußte weder sehr oft beködern, noch allzu lange warten um diesen Dickkopf zum Landgang überreden zu dürfen.
> 52cm und knapp über 4 Pfund.
> Anhang anzeigen 334046
> 
> 
> Nach ihm ging es noch munter weiter, aber irgendwie waren die Bisse sehr zaghaft und vorsichtig. Oft war ich verunsichert. Sind sie jetzt schlauer, kündigt sich vielleicht ein Karpfen oder ein Brachsen an? Sind es doch Rotaugen und ich verschlafe somit die Momente der Anhiebe? Oder doch abgedrehte Grundeln welche sich nicht an die winterlichen Regeln halten? Ich weiß es bis jetzt nicht, da ich nichts davon verwertete. Aber die Flocken waren immer ab.
> Dann stellte ich um und montierte einen Wurmhaken an die Hauptschnur und zog jeweils halbe Würmer auf.
> Auf Wurm hatte ich dann noch diese Verabredung
> Anhang anzeigen 334047
> 
> 
> 45cm und 2,7 Pfund.
> Danach ging nichts mehr, bis auf die ominösen Spielereien in Form von sehr leichten Ausschlägen oder kurz zitternden Spitzen. Hätte vielleicht mal anschlagen sollen, aber ich dachte/hoffte immer es kündigt sich gerade was Größeres an.
> Der Sache werde ich aber demnächst mal genauer auf den Grund gehen. Vielleicht habe ich ja die von mir so sehr ersehnten Winterrotaugen aufgespürt und war für diese zu grob aufgestellt. Werde es mal dort und in der Nähe sehr fein aufgestellt probieren.
> Irgendwann war es dann Zeit für den Rückmarsch zum Auto um wieder die Kinder abzuholen, welchen ich mit schmerzenden Eisfingern antrat.
> Waren schöne Stunden.
> 
> Gruß und Petri!



Wow ! Ganz toll finde ich!  Petri !
Und das mit dem Dip ,ich bin eigentlich super erfinderisch, aber auf den Chio Dip bin ich noch nicht gekommen! 
Das muss ich auch unbedingt versuchen! 

Wirklich schöne Fische! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @jason 1 (Posenbau ist noch nicht vergessen  ) und @Waller Michel !
Ja, der Dip. Mein Sohn und ich lieben ihn zu Chips, und für Bayern -BMG hatte ich lieber mehr geholt. Dann las ich oft von Käseteig/Paste, sowie @Kochtopf hatte auch schon von eigenem Käseteig samt Fängen berichtet. So kam es halt.


----------



## Kochtopf

So el Potto ist wieder in seinem Kuhkaff. Herrlich dieser Frieden! Als erstes ein herzliches Petri Heil samt Hut lupfen und Diener machen an @rustaweli zu seinen prächtigen Zielfischen, das mit dem Käsedip ist tatsächlich eine Bombenidee, man kann die brotflocke oder das Stück Tulip dippen oder in kürzester Zeit einen Teig machen und das Zeug ist so voller Geschmacksverstärker und Chemie wie ein durchschnittlicher Lockstoff aus dem angelladen. Supi, Captain Rustokowski!

Ansonsten war meine Fahrt die letzten 50km recht grenzwertig aber ich bin gut angekommen. Ansonsten dreht sich das Ükeltacklekarussell weiter, ich wollte Mini für seinen Korum Quiver gratifizieren und brachte eine Sigma mit Heckbremse als Gabe mit und er, der verrückte Hund, was macht er? Er vermacht mir seine Mark III, seine SLB. Ich fühle mich zutiefst geehrt und suche nach Anwendungsmöglichkeiten. Es ist schön, dass der Ükel so wildfremde Menschen aus allen Ecken der Republik zusammenführt und sich alle so solidarisch und nicht kamerad- sondern tatsächl freundschaftlich zueinander verhalten.

Ükeln fetzt!

Ich schau jetzt erstmal wie es der blauen Kiste geht und Plündere den Kühlschrank.


----------



## Waller Michel

Abropos Kühlschrank plündern  
Da fällt mir was ein 
Vor ein paar jahren war ich bei meinem Cousin, von Ihm ist noch ein Freund mit seinem Schäferhund gekommen der auch mit wollte zum Angeln .
Wir wollten damals ganz klassisch Grundangeln !
Mein Cousin bereitete für uns 3 das Grunfutter Zuhause zu ,ich bin ne viertel Stunde später in den Raum mit dem Futter und sagte Klaus ,das ist zu wenig für uns 3 !
Mein Cousin " tatsächlich, hatte ich irgendwie viel mehr in Erinnerung " 
Ich paar Minuten später wieder in den Raum!  " Klaus das ist doch immer noch viel zu wenig " Er " Das gibt es doch nicht, ich bin doch nicht blöde!  Das war doch viel mehr eben! "
Dann lief der Hund an mir vorbei und ich dachte bei mir " Der sieht von hinten ja aus wie ne riesige Rumkugel  "
Dann kam die Lösung. ....Er wollte gerade wieder an den Eimer und fressen  

Hatte noch nie in meinem Leben einen so dicken Hund gesehen 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

@rustaweli: Ach von mir ein dickes Petri zu den beiden prächtigen Döbeln! 

Und natürlich auch an @Wuemmehunter ein Petri, auch wenns 'nur' gierige Unterwassertauben waren.

Ich bin heute auf dem Weg in die Stadt an meinem Rotfedern-Bach vorbeigekommen und konnte es mir nicht nehme lassen, die Stippe kurz mal reinzutunken und tatsächlich :Trotz leichtem Hochwasser und Schmuddelwetter waren sie in Beißlaune, eins nach dem andere im 30-Sekunden-Takt. Dazu gab es natürlich wieder das obligatrische Rotauge und einen Nano-Döbel.


----------



## Waller Michel

Dann ein dickes Peti von mir !
@Tobias85 
Rotfedern gerade noch in einem Bach ist bei den Temperaturen alles andere als selbstverständlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Heil. Das fetzt natürlich. Rein, raus im 30 Sekunden Takt. Ruck Zuck hat man die Fischsuppe zusammen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, kam ich heute in den Genuss wegen einer betrieblichen Festlichkeit heute Nacht nicht schaffen zu müssen. Also nach der Nachtschicht heute früh schnell nach Hause, die Liebste verabschiedet, Kinder versorgt samt Kita/Schule und auf zum Fluss. Das Wetter war zwar wieder arg unangenehm, aber was soll`s. Ausgerüstet war ich mit Feederrute, Brot/Käsedip und Würmer.
> Angekommen wurde mit Bread Mash angefüttert und in aller Ruhe alles vorbereitet. Los ging es mit Flocke und Dip. Hatte den noch im Kühlschrank und wollte mal testen.
> Anhang anzeigen 334044
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334045
> 
> Ich mußte weder sehr oft beködern, noch allzu lange warten um diesen Dickkopf zum Landgang überreden zu dürfen.
> 52cm und knapp über 4 Pfund.
> Anhang anzeigen 334046
> 
> 
> Nach ihm ging es noch munter weiter, aber irgendwie waren die Bisse sehr zaghaft und vorsichtig. Oft war ich verunsichert. Sind sie jetzt schlauer, kündigt sich vielleicht ein Karpfen oder ein Brachsen an? Sind es doch Rotaugen und ich verschlafe somit die Momente der Anhiebe? Oder doch abgedrehte Grundeln welche sich nicht an die winterlichen Regeln halten? Ich weiß es bis jetzt nicht, da ich nichts davon verwertete. Aber die Flocken waren immer ab.
> Dann stellte ich um und montierte einen Wurmhaken an die Hauptschnur und zog jeweils halbe Würmer auf.
> Auf Wurm hatte ich dann noch diese Verabredung
> Anhang anzeigen 334047
> 
> 
> 45cm und 2,7 Pfund.
> Danach ging nichts mehr, bis auf die ominösen Spielereien in Form von sehr leichten Ausschlägen oder kurz zitternden Spitzen. Hätte vielleicht mal anschlagen sollen, aber ich dachte/hoffte immer es kündigt sich gerade was Größeres an.
> Der Sache werde ich aber demnächst mal genauer auf den Grund gehen. Vielleicht habe ich ja die von mir so sehr ersehnten Winterrotaugen aufgespürt und war für diese zu grob aufgestellt. Werde es mal dort und in der Nähe sehr fein aufgestellt probieren.
> Irgendwann war es dann Zeit für den Rückmarsch zum Auto um wieder die Kinder abzuholen, welchen ich mit schmerzenden Eisfingern antrat.
> Waren schöne Stunden.
> 
> Gruß und Petri!


Dickes Petri
Schöne Fische


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @rustaweli und danke für Deinen Dip-Tipp! Wunderschöne Vertreter ihrer Gattung konntets Du landen.

@Wuemmehunter - Petri heil auch in Deine Richtung! Fisch ist Fisch; also meiner Meinung nach kein Grund für Dich, irgendwelche Fahnen mit seltsamen Farbkombinationen zu schwenken.
Und Schwarzmundgrundeln halte ich (wenn sie halbwegs dunkel sind) für optisch durchaus attraktive Fische. Permanent am Haken haben möchte ich diese Burschen dennoch nicht...

@Professor Tinca - Glückwunsch zur Colmic! Hat sie gegenüber Deinen Edel-Bolos irgendeinen Vorteil?


----------



## geomas

#lebendköderbestellungiminternet
#experiment

Also Mittwoch abends per ebay bestellt - Pinkies, Maden, Rot- und Tauwürmer.
Alle „Artikel” waren als sofort lieferbar gekennzeichnet. Versendet würde nur von Mo - Do. Nachvollziehbar.
Heute gingen wohl erstmal die Rotwürmer auf die Reise nach Rostock. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Und Schwarzmundgrundeln halte ich (wenn sie halbwegs dunkel sind) für optisch durchaus attraktive Fische. Permanent am Haken haben möchte ich diese Burschen dennoch nicht...


Die müssten nur größer werden - so 50 cm - und kein Barsch hätte mehr eine Chance, als "Sportfisch", oder in der Küche zu punkten.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Die müssten nur größer werden - so 50 cm - und kein Barsch hätte mehr eine Chance, als "Sportfisch", oder in der Küche zu punkten.



Haha, ne 30cm-Grundel an der Picker wäre schon aufregend genug für mich...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, ne 30cm-Grundel an der Picker wäre schon aufregend genug für mich...


Mein Reden. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sind es auch ansehnliche Fischerl mit einem echten Kämpferherz. Aber bei 8... 9 cm kommt das nicht so ganz zur Geltung. Ich hatte unlängst so ein "Monster" und das hat bedingungslos in meinen Finger gebissen. Mutig wie Dackel und Terrier!


----------



## geomas

Ja, ich selbst habe in meinem Leben exakt 1 Grundel gefangen, meine Expertise ist also leicht eingeschränkt.
Aber ich wurde einst Zeuge, wie ein älterer Stipper in „meiner Unterwarnow” (deutlich dichter an der Mündung als meine Angelstellen) eine Schwarzmundgrundel nach der nächsten fing.







(diese würde ich auf knapp 20cm schätzen, sie hatte sicher 18 oder etwas mehr)


----------



## Andal

Ich habe gegen die Grundeln auch nichts. Ich weiss, wann, wie und wo ich von ihnen "belästigt" werde, also so what!? - Ändern könnte ich es eh nicht!


----------



## Tobias85

@jason 1: Nix Fischsuppe...viel zu Schade die kleinen Goldstücke. Ich hab mich sehr an ihren blutroten Flossen erfreut, dann sind sie mir leider alle wieder aus der steifgefrorenen Hand geglitten, die glitschigen kleinen Biester...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - Glückwunsch zur Colmic! Hat sie gegenüber Deinen Edel-Bolos irgendeinen Vorteil?



Jupp hat se.
Den Preis.

Die Colmic ist auch schon echt gut und ich brauche sie als immer dabei Rute, die ich z.B. einfach mit ins Karpfenrutenfutteral stopfen kann.
Dafür sind mir die anderen zu schade.

Die nehme ich nur wenn ich ausschließlich damit angeln will.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil an @Tobias85 !  
Rotfedern sind im Winter ja eigentlich eher Mangelware.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Euch allen noch mal an der Stelle und Petri @Tobias85 !
@Kochtopf Hoffe der Griff in die Blaue und den Kühlschrank endeten angenehm! Müsste auch mal wieder, ist schon ein paar Monate her.
Da hier ja gerade die lieben Grundeln ein Thema sind. Gibt es eigentlich solch wirklich feine Posenruten, an denen auch Kleinstfische wie eben größere Grundeln, handlange Rotaugen usw merklich sind und Spaß machen? Also jetzt keine Stippe oder Bolo, sondern so in Richtung Match/Float.


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Euch allen noch mal an der Stelle und Petri @Tobias85 !
> @Kochtopf Hoffe der Griff in die Blaue und den Kühlschrank endeten angenehm! Müsste auch mal wieder, ist schon ein paar Monate her.
> Da hier ja gerade die lieben Grundeln ein Thema sind. Gibt es eigentlich solch wirklich feine Posenruten, an denen auch Kleinstfische wie eben größere Grundeln, handlange Rotaugen usw merklich sind und Spaß machen? Also jetzt keine Stippe oder Bolo, sondern so in Richtung Match/Float.


Darf diese auch aus China kommen? Ich habe selbst zwei "Mini-Bolo´s" die mit eigentlichen Bolognese Ruten nicht viel gemein haben. Bestellt habe ich sie des geringen Transpormaßes (Kofferraumrute) halber und weil ich den Preis für angemessen hielt. Von der Aktion her sind beide Ruten als weiche Match-Ruten einzustufen.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil natürlich auch an @Tobias85 - Deine Erfolgsmeldung hab ich glatt übersehen. Welcher Köder? Breadpunch?

@Kochtopf - vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit die SLB und die neue DV mal in Wort und Bild vorstellen. Glückwunsch zur Mark zwo!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Oh, dem @Tobias85 möchte ich natürlich auch noch ein herzliches Petri zurufen. (Danke für den indirekten Hinweis, Geo).


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ...(Danke für den indirekten Hinweis, Geo).



...tja, man kann am Ükel-Stammtisch schon mal ganz gepflegt über Bande spielen. 
Versuch das mal in anderen Threads ;-)


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> Darf diese auch aus China kommen? Ich habe selbst zwei "Mini-Bolo´s" die mit eigentlichen Bolognese Ruten nicht viel gemein haben. Bestellt habe ich sie des geringen Transpormaßes (Kofferraumrute) halber und weil ich den Preis für angemessen hielt. Von der Aktion her sind beide Ruten als weiche Match-Ruten einzustufen.



Wenn daran auch kleinste Fische Spaß machen ohne Angst vor 30er Brassen haben zu müssen - dankend immer her mit Empfehlungen!
Hab mir mal ein paar Videos übers ultrafeine Matchangeln angeschaut und dann nach Preisen gegoogelt. Ei ei ei, da geht was 
Wie lang sind die denn? Auch mit schönem dünnen Blank?


----------



## Kneto

Ich habe mir diese beiden zugelegt, für Kleinfisch und als Kofferaumruten allemal ausreichend. Natürlich sind auch diese keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsäue, primär für Kleinfisch ausreichend, eins geht eben nur.

#1: Link, diese in 4m und 70cm Transportlänge
#2: Link, diese in 3,80m und 90cm Transportlänge

Für nach Feierabend oder für einen ganz schnellen/spontanen Ansitz denke ich ausreichend. Und man ist flexibler als mit einer reinen Stippe und kannst auch mal einer Brasse/Schleie oder Satzkarpfen Paroli bieten.

PS: Passend zu den China "Mini-Bolo´s" habe ich mir auch noch eine kleine Stationärrolle gekauft, die es von der Verarbeitung locker mit den 50-60€ Modellen von Daiwa & Shimano aufnehmen kann. Bei Aktionstagen ist diese auch locker für 30-35€ zu bekommen oder auch schon mal für weniger.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Kneto !
Die erste liest sich ja nicht so schlecht, aber mir dann doch noch zu "grob". Das WG decke ich schon mit meiner Aqualite ab und möchte vom Arbeiten her noch softer/leichter rangehen. Positiv ist, das diese Bolo nur 155 Gramm wiegt. Da schlägt meine Daiwa gleich mal mit 233 Gramm auf.
Danke für Deine Mühe!
Hab so eine komische Vorahnung das es wohl auf`s Sparen rausläuft. Hab da jetzt so ein Modell im Blick, welches wohl top passen würde. Aber fast 300 ist schon hart. Oder ich muß einfach mal zur Stippermesse.
Gefallen hat mir vorhin ein Spruch in einem Shop - "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Wer teuer kauft kauft Rutenbruch".


----------



## Kneto

Die Wurfgewichte nehme ich nicht für bares. Wenn du die Daten liest, was soll der Blank für den Preis alles können?
Der kleine Chinese lügt uns da schon die Tasche voll.

Ansonsten schaust du dich mal nach einer Shimano Diaflash Match um, insofern noch zu bekommen. Dann hast du die ultimativ leichte Kleinfisch Matche die auch mal einem größeren Fisch Paroli bieten kann. Von viele auch unterschätzt aber eine alternative dazu ist noch die Silstar DiaFlex Match.


----------



## geomas

#lebendköderbestellungiminternet
#experiment

Also Mittwoch-Abend (kurz vor 9) per ebay bestellt und bezahlt, heute* kurz vor 3 klingelte der Postbote.
Es waren alle bestellten „Waren” drin, nicht nur wie bei ebay angezeigt die Rotwürmer.

Aktuell laufen die Maden in deutlich reduziertem Tempo durch ein Futtersieb.
Die Pinkies habe ich in die drei flache Köderdosen aufgeteilt und lasse sie „erwachen”. Momentan zeigen sie sich äußerst phlegmatisch.
Die Rotwürmer scheinen okay zu sein, die Tauwürmer hingegen wirken sehr schlapp. Hoffentlich haben die nicht zu viel Kälte bekommen.

So, das ist der Stand der Dinge an der Lebendköder-Front.



*) heute=Freitag, nur zum Verständnis für Leute, die dies irgendwann später lesen
Also etwa 42 Stunden zwischen nach-Feierabend-Bestellung und Lieferung


----------



## Kneto

@rustaweli: Hast du nicht vor all zu langer Zeit hier mal nach einer einer Rute aus der Shimano Purist Reihe gesucht/gefragt?


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da hier ja gerade die lieben Grundeln ein Thema sind. Gibt es eigentlich solch wirklich feine Posenruten, an denen auch Kleinstfische wie eben größere Grundeln, handlange Rotaugen usw merklich sind und Spaß machen? Also jetzt keine Stippe oder Bolo, sondern so in Richtung Match/Float.



Schaue doch mal bei den Tremarella-Ruten. Die gibt es auch mit sehr kleinem Wurfgewicht. Ich habe die auch schon als Match zweckentfremdet.


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Das liest sich doch gar nicht mal so schlecht! 
Scheint auf jeden Fall in der kühleren Jahreszeit eine echte Alternative zu sein! 
Allerdings nur wenn die Bringdienste einigermaßen zuverlässige sind!  Das lässt sich von Braunschweig leider nicht behaupten! 
Dafür haben wir hier einen sehr gut sortierten Angelladen ,wo man von Montag bis Samstag immer top Köder bekommt! 

Bei mir ist mittlerweile auch das ein oder andere Tackel hier angekommen und stimmt mich im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden. Die Matchrute von Browning macht auf jeden Fall einen hochwertigen Eindruck! 
Für das Geld wird man jedenfalls nichts bekommen was viel besser ist, denke ich mal! 
Auch die ein oder andere Rute und Rolle von DAM ist mittlerweile hier angekommen und überzeugt mich bisher von Optik und Verarbeitung! 
Unteranderem auch eine DAM Tact X Feeder 4,20 Meter WG 100 - 250 Gramm 
Kann es kaum abwarten, die mal in richtig starker Strömung zu testen 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Schaue doch mal bei den Tremarella-Ruten. Die gibt es auch mit sehr kleinem Wurfgewicht. Ich habe die auch schon als Match zweckentfremdet.
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ich habe eine Tremarella vom DAM Wurfgewicht 1 - 3 Gramm !
In jeglicher Hinsicht eine feine Rute 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> @rustaweli: Hast du nicht vor all zu langer Zeit hier mal nach einer einer Rute aus der Shimano Purist Reihe gesucht/gefragt?



Ja, habe ich. Auch suche ich nach der ABU Ledgerlite 112.
Warum, hast Du eine für mich?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier ist auch eine:








						--RARITÄT-- ANGELRUTE SHIMANO PURIST ALLRUND FLOAT 12 F  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für --RARITÄT-- ANGELRUTE SHIMANO PURIST ALLRUND FLOAT 12 F bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Kneto

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ist auch eine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --RARITÄT-- ANGELRUTE SHIMANO PURIST ALLRUND FLOAT 12 F  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für --RARITÄT-- ANGELRUTE SHIMANO PURIST ALLRUND FLOAT 12 F bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Die meinte ich auch.
Angegeben ist sie mit einem WG von 30g, allerdings sind die Ruten dieser Reihe wohl sehr gutmütig und weich, eben in Anlehnung an die alten Glasruten.


----------



## Kneto

*Doppelpost


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, kam ich heute in den Genuss wegen einer betrieblichen Festlichkeit heute Nacht nicht schaffen zu müssen. Also nach der Nachtschicht heute früh schnell nach Hause, die Liebste verabschiedet, Kinder versorgt samt Kita/Schule und auf zum Fluss. Das Wetter war zwar wieder arg unangenehm, aber was soll`s. Ausgerüstet war ich mit Feederrute, Brot/Käsedip und Würmer.
> Angekommen wurde mit Bread Mash angefüttert und in aller Ruhe alles vorbereitet. Los ging es mit Flocke und Dip. Hatte den noch im Kühlschrank und wollte mal testen.
> Anhang anzeigen 334044
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334045
> 
> Ich mußte weder sehr oft beködern, noch allzu lange warten um diesen Dickkopf zum Landgang überreden zu dürfen.
> 52cm und knapp über 4 Pfund.
> Anhang anzeigen 334046
> 
> 
> Nach ihm ging es noch munter weiter, aber irgendwie waren die Bisse sehr zaghaft und vorsichtig. Oft war ich verunsichert. Sind sie jetzt schlauer, kündigt sich vielleicht ein Karpfen oder ein Brachsen an? Sind es doch Rotaugen und ich verschlafe somit die Momente der Anhiebe? Oder doch abgedrehte Grundeln welche sich nicht an die winterlichen Regeln halten? Ich weiß es bis jetzt nicht, da ich nichts davon verwertete. Aber die Flocken waren immer ab.
> Dann stellte ich um und montierte einen Wurmhaken an die Hauptschnur und zog jeweils halbe Würmer auf.
> Auf Wurm hatte ich dann noch diese Verabredung
> Anhang anzeigen 334047
> 
> 
> 45cm und 2,7 Pfund.
> Danach ging nichts mehr, bis auf die ominösen Spielereien in Form von sehr leichten Ausschlägen oder kurz zitternden Spitzen. Hätte vielleicht mal anschlagen sollen, aber ich dachte/hoffte immer es kündigt sich gerade was Größeres an.
> Der Sache werde ich aber demnächst mal genauer auf den Grund gehen. Vielleicht habe ich ja die von mir so sehr ersehnten Winterrotaugen aufgespürt und war für diese zu grob aufgestellt. Werde es mal dort und in der Nähe sehr fein aufgestellt probieren.
> Irgendwann war es dann Zeit für den Rückmarsch zum Auto um wieder die Kinder abzuholen, welchen ich mit schmerzenden Eisfingern antrat.
> Waren schöne Stunden.
> 
> Gruß und Petri!


Ein dickes Petri, @rustaweli.


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @rustaweli: Ach von mir ein dickes Petri zu den beiden prächtigen Döbeln!
> 
> Und natürlich auch an @Wuemmehunter ein Petri, auch wenns 'nur' gierige Unterwassertauben waren.
> 
> Ich bin heute auf dem Weg in die Stadt an meinem Rotfedern-Bach vorbeigekommen und konnte es mir nicht nehme lassen, die Stippe kurz mal reinzutunken und tatsächlich :Trotz leichtem Hochwasser und Schmuddelwetter waren sie in Beißlaune, eins nach dem andere im 30-Sekunden-Takt. Dazu gab es natürlich wieder das obligatrische Rotauge und einen Nano-Döbel.


Dann ein dickes Petri von mir @Tobias85


----------



## rustaweli

Gekauuuufftt, gekauufftt, geeeekaaauuuft 
Herrlich, ich freue mich so dermaßen und kann es kaum abwarten bis das gute Stück kommt. Wie lange schaute ich schon. Traumhaft. Jetzt noch irgendwann die ABU Ledgerlite 112 und ich brauche (fast) nichts mehr. Danke @Kneto  für`s drauf aufmerksam machen und @Professor Tinca für`s mitlesen und gleich den Link raushauen!
Fühlt Euch umarmt!!!
Hach...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waidmanns Heil, rusty.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gekauuuufftt, gekauufftt, geeeekaaauuuft
> Herrlich, ich freue mich so dermaßen und kann es kaum abwarten bis das gute Stück kommt. Wie lange schaute ich schon. Traumhaft. Jetzt noch irgendwann die ABU Ledgerlite 112 und ich brauche (fast) nichts mehr. Danke @Kneto  für`s drauf aufmerksam machen und @Professor Tinca für`s mitlesen und gleich den Link raushauen!
> Fühlt Euch umarmt!!!
> Hach...


Wir brauchen doch immer etwas.


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur seltenen Shimano-Rute, @rustaweli ! 
Und noch ein Tipp: die alten Abu Grundruten nennen sich Legerlite - nicht Ledgerlite. 
Dennoch oder gerade deshalb empfiehlt es sich, nach allen möglichen Schreibweisen zu suchen.
Viel Erfolg!

Genauso wie mit Winklepicker, Winkelpicker, Wincklepicker...


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas !


----------



## Andal

Ich hab meine Ll 112 wieder verscherbelt. Ich mag ja durchgehende Aktionen gerne, aber das war mir zu "schlauchig"!


----------



## Kneto

Gern geschehen, selber habe ich auch schon mit mir gehadert. Aber ich habe schon mehrere Ruten der Serie und alle auf einmal fischen kann man ja nun auch nicht. So gut die zweiteiligen auch sind, umso sperriger sind sie im Transport. Deshalb ist erst letzte Woche die Purist S.T.C eingezogen, mit ihrer sehr kurzen Transportlänge wird sie sich hoffentlich für spontane Ansitze gut machen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Zum Glück bin ich nicht der einzigste der so verrückt ist mit Angelzeug kaufen  freu 
Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzigste der einen an der Waffel hat in der Beziehung lol ...
Muss aber sagen die Revolution bei Ruten und Rollen in Beziehung Technik ist mittlerweile vorbei! 
Rollen ist Mechanik und die ist in Bezug Material und Fertigungstechnik ziemlich ausgereizt ,da wird die ganzen nächsten Jahre wohl keine Revolution mehr kommen! 
Bei Ruten ist es schon ein Quantensprung von Glasfaser auf Carnon gewesen, allerdings auch für den Geldbeutel !
Heutzutage gibt es fast von jedem Hersteller gute ausgereifte Carbon - Ruten für bezahlbares Geld ,auch dort erwarte ich in den nächsten Jahren keine Revolution. 
Das bedeutet für " Uns " das was wir gekauft haben ist, wenn wir es pflegen, auch in paar Jahren noch aktuell !
Also kein Fehlkauf !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich auch heute noch, zu bestimmten Gelegenheiten, Glasruten sehr schätze.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Guten Abend werte Ükels ....

Einen mittleren Hinterwandinfarkt, vier Stents und fünfeinhalb Wochen Reha später melde ich mich hiermit zurück zu den eifrig Mitlesenden und Schreibenden ....
Muss jetzt erstmal fast *40* Seiten beilesen, wird ein wenig dauern, danach folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen auch der zweite Teil meines Berichts ( Dropshot mit der Schwingspitzrute ).

tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Meine Legerlite 112 ist ne „112A” und die finde ich absolut prima. 
Ist wohl schon ne moderne Carbon-Rute. Müßte mal nachsehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Ükels ....
> 
> Einen mittleren Hinterwandinfarkt, vier Stents und fünfeinhalb Wochen Reha später melde ich mich hiermit zurück zu den eifrig Mitlesenden und Schreibenden ....
> Muss jetzt erstmal fast *40* Seiten beilesen, wird ein wenig dauern, danach folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen auch der zweite Teil meines Berichts ( Dropshot mit der Schwingspitzrute ).
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Oha.
Erstmal Glückwunsch zum überlebten Infarkt und gute Besserung!

Willkommen zurück.


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Ükels ....
> 
> Einen mittleren Hinterwandinfarkt, vier Stents und fünfeinhalb Wochen Reha später melde ich mich hiermit zurück zu den eifrig Mitlesenden und Schreibenden ....
> Muss jetzt erstmal fast *40* Seiten beilesen, wird ein wenig dauern, danach folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen auch der zweite Teil meines Berichts ( Dropshot mit der Schwingspitzrute ).
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Da hast du aber auch ordentlich ausgefasst. Willkommen im Club ... und bei den Überleberern.


----------



## geomas

Ja, @cyprinusbarbus - willkommen zurück und gute und gründliche Genesung!


----------



## Hering 58

Willkommen zurück und alles gute* cyprinusbarbus*


----------



## Tricast

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Ükels ....
> 
> Einen mittleren Hinterwandinfarkt, vier Stents und fünfeinhalb Wochen Reha später melde ich mich hiermit zurück zu den eifrig Mitlesenden und Schreibenden ....
> Muss jetzt erstmal fast *40* Seiten beilesen, wird ein wenig dauern, danach folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen auch der zweite Teil meines Berichts ( Dropshot mit der Schwingspitzrute ).
> 
> tight lines
> Tom




Du machst vielleicht Sachen, da kann man sich nur wundern und mit dem Kopf schütteln. Nun aber erst einmal wieder genesen und dann lass bitte diesen Unsinn.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme und die Genesungswünsche, mittlerweile geht es schon wieder recht gut, werd halt ein paar Sachen umstellen und einschränken müssen, aber vor allem weniger arbeiten und mehr angeln !  Hier ist aber erstmal leichtes Hochwasser und Dauerregen........ und ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett, aber ich darf mich ja nicht stressen, hoffentlich tut sich noch ein Zeitfenster für `nen Hecht auf, ist halt mein Nov/Dez Fisch ..... Wird schon noch klappen ...

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kneto

Willkommen zurück und beste und vor allem vollständige Genesung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Vom mir auch alles Gute! 
Mehr Angeln weniger Arbeit ,ist auf jeden Fall immer gut !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch heute noch, zu bestimmten Gelegenheiten, Glasruten sehr schätze.



Ja klar ,hier und da ist ne Glasrute gar nicht so verkehrt! 
Denke aber mal auch dort ist heutzutage mehr möglich wie früher. 
Wie ich anfangs der 70er als Kind angefangen hatte mit Angeln ,hat mein Vater mir hier und da mal eine gebrauchte Rute von einem Arbeitskollegen mitgebracht. Die waren dann noch aus den 60er Jahren  da waren schon paar Geräte dabei. .....lach ...
Die müsste man heutzutage mal einem jungen Angler in die Hand drücken, das wäre ein Spaß 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme und die Genesungswünsche, mittlerweile geht es schon wieder recht gut, werd halt ein paar Sachen umstellen und einschränken müssen, aber vor allem weniger arbeiten und mehr angeln !  Hier ist aber erstmal leichtes Hochwasser und Dauerregen........ und ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett, aber ich darf mich ja nicht stressen, hoffentlich tut sich noch ein Zeitfenster für `nen Hecht auf, ist halt mein Nov/Dez Fisch ..... Wird schon noch klappen ...
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Positiver Stress schadet ja auch nicht. Zu dem Thema haben sie mir auf der ersten Reha die Ohren vollgesungen...!


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja klar ,hier und da ist ne Glasrute gar nicht so verkehrt!
> Denke aber mal auch dort ist heutzutage mehr möglich wie früher.
> Wie ich anfangs der 70er als Kind angefangen hatte mit Angeln ,hat mein Vater mir hier und da mal eine gebrauchte Rute von einem Arbeitskollegen mitgebracht. Die waren dann noch aus den 60er Jahren  da waren schon paar Geräte dabei. .....lach ...
> Die müsste man heutzutage mal einem jungen Angler in die Hand drücken, das wäre ein Spaß
> 
> LG Michael


Wobei die Glasfaserbaukunst leider etwas in Vergessenheit geraten ist. Ein Fibatube, oder Fibalite Blank ist auch heute nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Meine Legerlite 112 ist ne „112A” und die finde ich absolut prima.
> Ist wohl schon ne moderne Carbon-Rute. Müßte mal nachsehen.



Genau die A der 112er suche ich und werde sie hoffentlich mit etwas Glück auch irgendwann mein Eigen nennen.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Ll 112 wieder verscherbelt. Ich mag ja durchgehende Aktionen gerne, aber das war mir zu "schlauchig"!



Was die A Ausführung betrifft, habe ich bisher nur Gute(noch untertrieben) gelesen/gehört. Die wird ja von Einigen sogar fast in den Himmel gelobt und zur Legende gemacht.
Aber die Geschmäcker sind wohl auch verschieden.


----------



## phirania

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Ükels ....
> 
> Einen mittleren Hinterwandinfarkt, vier Stents und fünfeinhalb Wochen Reha später melde ich mich hiermit zurück zu den eifrig Mitlesenden und Schreibenden ....
> Muss jetzt erstmal fast *40* Seiten beilesen, wird ein wenig dauern, danach folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen auch der zweite Teil meines Berichts ( Dropshot mit der Schwingspitzrute ).
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Willkommen zurück bei den Lebenden...
Und schnelle Genesung wünsche ich dir...


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was die A Ausführung betrifft, habe ich bisher nur Gute(noch untertrieben) gelesen/gehört. Die wird ja von Einigen sogar fast in den Himmel gelobt und zur Legende gemacht.
> Aber die Geschmäcker sind wohl auch verschieden.


Ist auch Geschmacksache. Mir hat auch der klobige und enorm lange Griff nicht sonderlich gefallen. Kurzum... ich bin  mit dem Stock nicht warm geworden. Der Käufer hat sich dafür ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut, weil sie praktisch neuwertig war.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was die A Ausführung betrifft, habe ich bisher nur Gute(noch untertrieben) gelesen/gehört. Die wird ja von Einigen sogar fast in den Himmel gelobt und zur Legende gemacht.
> Aber die Geschmäcker sind wohl auch verschieden.



Der Griff der 112A ist meiner Meinung nach optisch ne Zumutung, dafür gefällt mir die Aktion um so besser. 
Riesen habe ich mit der Rute noch nicht bezwingen dürfen, aber einige Tincas von knapp 50cm waren kein Problem. Gleichzeitig ist sie schön „direkt” bei Fischen von gut 20cm. Also nicht schlabberig oder so.
Mein bislang einziger Hecht auf Bonduelle-Mais wurde auch mit der 112A an Land befördert.
Du wirst sie mögen, Rustaweli.


----------



## Kochtopf

*falscher thread*

Aber wenn ich schonmal da bin: willkommen zurück @cyprinusbarbus  und gutr Besserung, langsam können wir ein ükellazarett aufmachen, gute Güte


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für " Uns " das was wir gekauft haben ist, wenn wir es pflegen, auch in paar Jahren noch aktuell !
> Also kein Fehlkauf !
> 
> LG Michael



Richtig! In unserer "Branche" bleiben Top Serien auch über Ewigkeiten aktuell, verlieren nur wenig an Wert oder steigern diesen sogar noch. Suche sowas mal in der Karpfen,- oder Raubszene. Da bezahlst nen Haufen für z.Bsp Ruten welche in 5 Jahren nichts mehr wert sind.


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Da hast du absolut Recht !
Wobei man natürlich auch vorsichtig sein muss! 
Wirklich nicht alles was uns die Industrie als neue Erfindung und unverzichtbar verkaufen möchte ist dann auch wirklich so ! 
Es wird immer wieder propagiert wie gut und toll man mit dem neuen Gerät fängt und wie unverzichtbar das neue doch wäre! 
Ich persönlich finde da selten was revolutionäres in neuen Katalogen .

Wo es wirklich immer besser und leistungsfähiger wird ist in der Elektronik! 
Wenn es um Bissanzeiger geht zB. Finde ich das auch absolut ok. 
Eher kritisch finde ich es dann bei Fischfinder oder Echolote etc .
Da muss dann wirklich jeder irgendwann für sich selbst entscheiden, was noch waidgerecht ist und was nicht. 
Ich besitze auch das ein oder andere Spielzeug, allerdings suche ich in der Süßwasserangelei lieber die Fische mit der Rute. 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli Glückwunsch zur tollen Rute. Da war ja wohl schon mal Weihnachten vorgezogen. Schönes Stöckchen. Und @Kneto hat super vermittelt. Der Ükel ist was Wunderbares.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Vor ich es vergesse  
Heute Nacht kann man auf DMAX wieder Angel gucken im TV .
Leider doofe Uhrzeiten ,werde mir gleich ne Kanne Kaffee kochen und mich auf eine lange Nacht einstellen 

LG Michael


----------



## Kneto

Wer eine schöne Matche aus den guten alten Zeiten sucht wird >>hier<< fündig. Das ist die weiter vorn von mir angesprochene Silstar DiaFlex in 3,90m. Der Preis ist jetzt nicht der günstigste, aber da lässt sich sicher noch etwas machen, den guten Herrn habe ich in meiner ebay-Kleinanzeigen Kontaktliste so dass sich da sicher ein Weg finden wird.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor ich es vergesse
> Heute Nacht kann man auf DMAX wieder Angel gucken im TV .
> Leider doofe Uhrzeiten ,werde mir gleich ne Kanne Kaffee kochen und mich auf eine lange Nacht einstellen
> 
> LG Michael


Na denn mal viel Spaß bei der langen Nacht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Dankeeeee 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor ich es vergesse
> Heute Nacht kann man auf DMAX wieder Angel gucken im TV .
> Leider doofe Uhrzeiten ,werde mir gleich ne Kanne Kaffee kochen und mich auf eine lange Nacht einstellen
> 
> LG Michael


Die Angelserien auf DMAX gucke ich auch immer sehr gerne. aber ich muss gleich in die Heia. Morgen steht die diamantene Hochzeit meiner Schwiegereltern an.Das heißt volles Programm.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ui Diamantene ! Sind doch glaube ich 65 Jahre?  Das ist ne Hausnummer! 
Dann viel Spaß morgen und feiert schön! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ui Diamantene ! Sind doch glaube ich 65 Jahre?  Das ist ne Hausnummer!
> Dann viel Spaß morgen und feiert schön!
> 
> LG Michael


5 Jahre weniger. Sie sind jetzt 60 Jahre verheiratet. Schafft nicht jeder. Vielen dank mein Lieber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> 5 Jahre weniger. Sie sind jetzt 60 Jahre verheiratet. Schafft nicht jeder. Vielen dank mein Lieber.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mit meiner Ex sind mir die 14,5 Monate (de jure) schon wie eine sinnlose Ewigkeit vorgekommen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Mit meiner Ex sind mir die 14,5 Monate (de jure) schon wie eine sinnlose Ewigkeit vorgekommen!




Warum kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor  

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Mit meiner Ex sind mir die 14,5 Monate (de jure) schon wie eine sinnlose Ewigkeit vorgekommen!





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Warum kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor
> 
> LG Michael


Ihr armen Kerle. Ich bin mit meiner Holden glücklich. 2021 schon Silberne Hochzeit. Mensch, wo ist nur die Zeit geblieben?
Gut Nächtle. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ich verurteile die Ehe ja nicht in Bausch und Bogen. Es gibt viele Menschen, für die ist sie das höchste. Nur halt nicht für mich.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @cyprinusbarbus, von mir natürlich auch eine gute Besserung und willkommen zurück!




rustaweli schrieb:


> Hab mir mal ein paar Videos übers ultrafeine Matchangeln angeschaut



Magst du uns vielleicht ein paar Links zukommen lassen? Die Abende sind so dunkel und kalt, da tun solche Videos der Anglerseele sicher gut  Und:



rustaweli schrieb:


> Oder ich muß einfach mal zur Stippermesse.



Die sollte sowieso Pflichttermin sein! 



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Rotfedern gerade noch in einem Bach ist bei den Temperaturen alles andere als selbstverständlich!



Ich bin auch sehr überrascht, dass sie noch so gierig beißen. Dass sie sich an dieser Stelle im Bach (ein baulich abgetrennter 'Nebenarm' mit einigen Schlupflöchern) sammeln wundert mich dagegen nicht. Mich wundert viel mehr, dass ich in dem Abschnitt zwar eine Rotfeder nach der anderen fangen kann, aber kein einziges Rotauge. Die stehen alle direkt im Bach oder in einem anderen 'Nebenarm', in dem es dafür aber keine einzige Rotfeder gibt. Strikte Trennung der Schwärme/Arten.



geomas schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri heil natürlich auch an @Tobias85 - Deine Erfolgsmeldung hab ich glatt übersehen. Welcher Köder? Breadpunch?



Gestern waren es einzelne Maden, Breadpunch hatte ich dort vor zwei/drei Wochen aber auch mit Erfolg eingesetzt.


----------



## rustaweli

@Tobias85 











Oder hier einfach der Link zu seinem Kanal mit unterschiedlichen Videos:









						RW Angeln
					

Hallo! Auf meinem Kanal findet Ihr viele Videos rund um das professionelle Friedfischangeln. Egal ob mit der Kopf-, Speed,- Match- oder Bolorute, in meiner m...




					m.youtube.com


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Euch allen noch mal an der Stelle und Petri @Tobias85 !
> @Kochtopf Hoffe der Griff in die Blaue und den Kühlschrank endeten angenehm! Müsste auch mal wieder, ist schon ein paar Monate her.
> Da hier ja gerade die lieben Grundeln ein Thema sind. Gibt es eigentlich solch wirklich feine Posenruten, an denen auch Kleinstfische wie eben größere Grundeln, handlange Rotaugen usw merklich sind und Spaß machen? Also jetzt keine Stippe oder Bolo, sondern so in Richtung Match/Float.



Gibt es: Sänger Iron Trout Chacka -6gr.
Etwas sensibleres kenne ich nicht - oder besser etwas weicheres... .

PS: Wenn Du in meiner Nähe bist, kannst Du dir die gerne für Umme bei mir abholen..


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Hannover.... gleich werde ich nach Hannover fahren... ich habe Hannover immer für nen Hoax gehalten.... so wie Bielefeld...aber Hannover scheint es tatsächlich zu geben.. .
Die haben dort wohl ein Tierheim.
In diesem Tierheim befindet sich angeblich ein Altniedernordischerjagdmops.
Da fahren wir jetzt mal hin...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin @rhinefisher: Dann mal gutes Gelingen in H'over! Auf das Du ein treuen Angelbuddy bekommst! Mach mal ein Bild vom Jagdmops! Und gute Fahrt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hannover! 
Dann bist du ja gar nicht so weit von mir weg! 
Wünsche viel Glück mit dem Hund! Meine Frau sagt das wäre ein schönes Tierheim !
Sie möchte da auch mal hin " nur gucken "
Das habe ich gerade geschickt überhört 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ihr armen Kerle. Ich bin mit meiner Holden glücklich. 2021 schon Silberne Hochzeit. Mensch, wo ist nur die Zeit geblieben?
> Gut Nächtle.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja es muß halt passen! 
Mit meiner jetzigen Frau bin ich auch glücklich, habe aber auch anderes kennen gelernt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja es muß halt passen!
> Mit meiner jetzigen Frau bin ich auch glücklich, habe aber auch anderes kennen gelernt!




Das ist wie mit nem Hund.
Der muss auch zum Halter passen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit nem Hund.
> Der muss auch zum Halter passen.


Nur ist es mit der Verbindung von Hund und Halter viel einfacher als mit Mann und Frau. Der Hund lügt nie!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ihr schreibt heute nen Mist zusammen, man man man  geht angeln!


----------



## Andal

...auch ist der Umgang mit dem Hunde deutlich stressfreier, denn mit dem Weibchen.

Sag zum Hund frühabends "Ich bin gleich wieder da!" und gehe in die Kneipe. Wenn du dann, leicht schräg, um halb drei in der Früh heimkommst, wird er dich trotzdem voll der Freude empfangen. Und dein Weib?


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Frau isst nicht ihren eigenen Kot bevor sie mich küsst, das wiegt das andere auf denke ich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weib:
"Warum kommst du morgens um drei aus der Kneipe !?!?!?!"


ER:
"Weil der Wirt Feierabend machen wollte....."


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weib:
> "Warum kommst du morgen um drei aus der Kneipe !?!?!?!"
> 
> 
> ER:
> "Weil der Wirt Feierabend machen wollte....."


Man muss ja dem geschundenen Mann auch was zugestehen!


----------



## phirania

Scheint so als wäred ihr Alle unterangelt......


----------



## Waller Michel

Eben war ich auch in Erklärungsnot !
Ich sollte mit zu Schwiegermama Plätzchen backen 
" Achgott wie schade habe leider gar keine Zeit " 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Eben war ich auch in Erklärungsnot !
> Ich sollte mit zu Schwiegermama Plätzchen backen
> " Achgott wie schade habe leider gar keine Zeit "
> 
> LG Michael




Hättest annehmen sollen.

Zuschauer die kluge Ratschläge geben wollen se da nicht lange bei haben.

Und deshalb fragen se mich nach sowas schon lange nicht mehr, sondern sind froh wenn ich se dabei in Ruhe lasse.


----------



## Waller Michel

Gar nicht so dumm die Idee  lach


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oder hier einfach der Link zu seinem Kanal mit unterschiedlichen Videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW Angeln
> 
> 
> Hallo! Auf meinem Kanal findet Ihr viele Videos rund um das professionelle Friedfischangeln. Egal ob mit der Kopf-, Speed,- Match- oder Bolorute, in meiner m...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.youtube.com



Vielen Dank! Den Kanal kante ich sogar schon, hab ihn aber noch nicht systematisch durchgearbeitet, daher kenne ich die beiden Videos tatsächlich noch nicht.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Angelserien auf DMAX gucke ich auch immer sehr gerne. aber ich muss gleich in die Heia. Morgen steht die diamantene Hochzeit meiner Schwiegereltern an.Das heißt volles Programm.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann viel Spaß morgen und feiert  schön!


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hannover.... gleich werde ich nach Hannover fahren... ich habe Hannover immer für nen Hoax gehalten.... so wie Bielefeld...aber Hannover scheint es tatsächlich zu geben.. .
> Die haben dort wohl ein Tierheim.
> In diesem Tierheim befindet sich angeblich ein Altniedernordischerjagdmops.
> Da fahren wir jetzt mal hin...


 Viel glück und Spaß mit dem Hund.


----------



## Ukel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hannover.... gleich werde ich nach Hannover fahren... ich habe Hannover immer für nen Hoax gehalten.... so wie Bielefeld...aber Hannover scheint es tatsächlich zu geben.. .
> Die haben dort wohl ein Tierheim.
> In diesem Tierheim befindet sich angeblich ein Altniedernordischerjagdmops.
> Da fahren wir jetzt mal hin...


Hannover ist mitnichten mit Bielefeld zu vergleichen, ich verstehe garnicht, wo du diese Assoziation aufgegriffen hast. Allein schon durch das Entsenden von namhaften Politikern sollte dir bewusst sein, das von Hannover spürbare Impulse ausgehen....naja, ausgingen eher


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - viel Erfolg, ich freu mich für Dich und den Wauwi!

H'over assoziiere ich eher mit einem Drückerkönig, für den ich äußerst wenig übrig habe. Vielleicht ging der da früher mit Politikern an der Leine spazieren.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gibt es: Sänger Iron Trout Chacka -6gr.
> Etwas sensibleres kenne ich nicht - oder besser etwas weicheres... .
> 
> PS: Wenn Du in meiner Nähe bist, kannst Du dir die gerne für Umme bei mir abholen..



Echt danke, ernsthaft! Wenn ich das vorher gewußt hätte. Die Shimano kommt auch aus Deiner Ecke. Hätte ich verbinden können und wir hätten beim Bierchen geplaudert.
Für heute wünsche ich Dir nen tollen ersten Tag mit Deinem neuen Bewohner. Das Du den neuen Freund vom Heim erlöst finde ich klasse!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher - viel Erfolg, ich freu mich für Dich und den Wauwi!
> 
> H'over assoziiere ich eher mit einem Drückerkönig, für den ich äußerst wenig übrig habe. *Vielleicht ging der da früher mit Politikern an der Leine spazieren.*


YMMD! Selten eine Aussage gelesen die auf so vielen Ebenen wahr ist


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Frau isst nicht ihren eigenen Kot bevor sie mich küsst, das wiegt das andere auf denke ich


Macht Catinka etwa sowas?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Macht Catinka etwa sowas?


Wenn ich nicht aufpassen ja. Kacki ist ganz vorne auf der Spezialitätenliste


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ferdi hat eben nach gutem zureden ne Bratwurst gefressen. Die hat er sich auch verdient.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
hier geht's ja richtig ab. Bin etwas gehandicappt weil ich mir offenbar auch den Miniükeltreff Virus nach dem schönen  Mittwoch mit el Potto eingefangen habe, und weil ich an den Nebenwirkungen des vorweihnachtlichen Sozialmarathons kränkele- des wegen vergesse ich meine Ükelpflichten, aber leide moralisch angemenssen dafür. 
Ich kann nur einen knappen Gruss in die Runde krächzen- ich glaube es war "Overachiever" @rustaweli der hier einige unglaublich prächtige Döbel gepostet hat, dafür ein kräftiges "Petri"- und schön das mein Bruder Kochtopf Freundschaft mit der Mk III Skinny Little Bitch geschlossen hat, ich glaub da gabs ne Nachfrage- die Rute habe ich mal bebildert irgendwo im Thread vorgestellt.
Geht denn morgen mal einer raus?


----------



## phirania

Hier bei mir solls ja angeblich Dienstag Mittwoch bis zu 14 Grad werden.
Da werd ich wohl mal den See besuchen gehen,aber leider ohne Angel....
Muß einfach mal wieder an die frische Luft zum durchatmen und endlich mal wieder  Wasser sehen....


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> hier geht's ja richtig ab. Bin etwas gehandicappt weil ich mir offenbar auch den Miniükeltreff Virus nach dem schönen  Mittwoch mit el Potto eingefangen habe, und weil ich an den Nebenwirkungen des vorweihnachtlichen Sozialmarathons kränkele- des wegen vergesse ich meine Ükelpflichten, aber leide moralisch angemenssen dafür.
> Ich kann nur einen knappen Gruss in die Runde krächzen- ich glaube es war "Overachiever" @rustaweli der hier einige unglaublich prächtige Döbel gepostet hat, dafür ein kräftiges "Petri"- und schön das mein Bruder Kochtopf Freundschaft mit der Mk III Skinny Little Bitch geschlossen hat, ich glaub da gabs ne Nachfrage- die Rute habe ich mal bebildert irgendwo im Thread vorgestellt.
> Geht denn morgen mal einer raus?


Alles gute ,wird schnell wieder Gesund.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Männer - danke für die guten Wünsche!
Wir sind zurück.
Was für ein tolles Tier....


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Männer - danke für die guten Wünsche!
> Wir sind zurück.
> Was für ein tolles Tier....


Da freuen wir uns doch mit dir. Schöne Fotos sind das.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Männer - danke für die guten Wünsche!
> Wir sind zurück.
> Was für ein tolles Tier....


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, @rhinefisher. Der sieht ja edel aus. Wie heißt er, wie alt und wie groß?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Männer - danke für die guten Wünsche!
> Wir sind zurück.
> Was für ein tolles Tier....




Sieht gut aus.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht aufpassen ja. Kacki ist ganz vorne auf der Spezialitätenliste


Dann geht ihr aber was im Futter ab. Meistens ist es ja Schafsmist, den sie sich reinziehen und laut unserem Tierarzt ist der völlig unbedenklich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Dann geht ihr aber was im Futter ab. Meistens ist es ja Schafsmist, den sie sich reinziehen und laut unserem Tierarzt ist der völlig unbedenklich.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich denke es schmeckt ihr einfach. Unser Hund ist so sensibel was ernährung angeht dass ich die versichern kann, dass es kaum einen Hund im Lande gibt der derart monitored wird was Ernährung angeht


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich denke es schmeckt ihr einfach. Unser Hund ist so sensibel was ernährung angeht dass ich die versichern kann, dass es kaum einen Hund im Lande gibt der derart monitored wird was Ernährung angeht


Ein Wolf, oder andere hundeartige Wildtiere gehen ja beim Riss auch mit Vorliebe erst an die Verdauungsorgane, weil die eben Stoffe enthalten, an die sie in der Form sonst nicht kommen. Unsere Dackeldame, Gott hab sie selig, fühlte sich dann am wohlsten, wenn sie im Wochenschnitt 1-2 Mäuse ausgraben und komplett fressen konnte.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mäuse würden unsere nicht fressen, aber wenn wir 1/2 Hähnchen bestellen ,können die das schon riechen wenn der Bringdienst in der Innenstadt losfährt 

Bin hier auch im Weihnachtstress ,habe mich entschieden dieses Jahr nicht an den Ebro zu fahren! Wenn man nicht richtig stehen und laufen kann macht das alles ja keinen Spaß!
Jetzt lauf ich hier durch die Märkte und stehe hier in der Schlange an der Kasse!
Habs jetzt schon bereut das ich abgesagt habe .

Männer ihr habt hier jetzt soviel über das Bolognese Angeln geschrieben das ich auch noch damit anfange 
Ich habe normal alles gemacht von Fliege bis Big Game ( Big Game mittlerweile eher seltener aus Kostengründen )
Das einzigste was ich niemals betrieben habe war Bolo Angeln ,da hab ich eher zu der Kopfrute gegriffen.
Meine letzte Bolo hatte ich in den 80er Jahren ! Ich denke jetzt gerade darüber nach, mir auch mal 2 Bolos zu bestellen.
Nix besonderes, eher was preiswertes einfach mal um zu probieren ob es mir Spaß macht?
Bisher bin ich für mich, immer davon ausgegangen das ich mit Stippe und Matchrute den Bolo Bereich mit abgedeckt habe  ?!
Was könnte man da preiswert kaufen um es mal etwas zu testen?


LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zum Beispiel, die Colmic Horizon oder Seven Key.

Beide brauchbar, leicht und nicht zu teuer.

Hier gibt es auch was im Angebot:









						Angelgeräte und Pokale Haake - SONDERANGEBOTE
					






					www.angel-haake.com
				




Die Nexave und Technium sind in 6m Länge auch gut angelbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bolovideos mal zum gucken:


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Jason

@rhinefisher Da habt ihr euch aber ein prächtiges Tier ins Haus geholt. Schöner Hund.

@Minimax Dann hat es dich nun auch erwischt. Bei dem bescheidenen Wetter kein Wunder. Gute Besserung.

So, am Mittwoch bekomme ich einen Besuch von El Potto abgestattet. Wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass wir ziemlich nah bei einander wohnen. Da freue ich mich drauf. Es gib sicherlich viel zu erzählen. Meine liebe Frau hat mir zu verstehen gegeben, ich sollte doch vorher mein Angelzimmer aufräumen und putzen. Was die immer hat. Na ja, der Klügere gibt nach. Mal durch wischen schadet nichts.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Danke für die Tipps und die Videos !

Werde mir die Ruten mal angucken!  Habe ich wirklich Lust drauf bekommen! 


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

So Colmic Horizon kommt ja aus bella Italia ...sieht gut aus!  Wirklich! 
Die Preise liegen so je nach Länge zwischen 140 und 180 Euro. 
Denke mal, das werde ich im nächsten Monat auch investieren. 
Werde dann wohl eine 5 und eine 7 Meter ordern! 
Mal mit meinem Angelkameraden sprechen, der hat einen Handel ,da lässt sich meist noch gut was am Preis machen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht gleich übertreiben Micha.

Eine 6m reicht für den Anfang allemal und ist ein super Kompromiss zwischen Länge und Handlichkeit.
Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht(es sei denn das Wasser ist tiefer als 5,50m).


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja klar! 
Ich bin ja Stipper ,von daher werde ich keine größeren Probleme bekommen mit der Materie, denke ich jedenfalls. 
Die Handhabung macht mir jetzt auch keine Angst. 
Aber recht hast du natürlich, so tief muss man sehr selten! 
6 Meter da hat man meistens noch viel Luft. 

LG Micha


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mäuse würden unsere nicht fressen, aber wenn wir 1/2 Hähnchen bestellen ,können die das schon riechen wenn der Bringdienst in der Innenstadt losfährt
> 
> Bin hier auch im Weihnachtstress ,habe mich entschieden dieses Jahr nicht an den Ebro zu fahren! Wenn man nicht richtig stehen und laufen kann macht das alles ja keinen Spaß!
> Jetzt lauf ich hier durch die Märkte und stehe hier in der Schlange an der Kasse!
> Habs jetzt schon bereut das ich abgesagt habe .
> 
> Männer ihr habt hier jetzt soviel über das Bolognese Angeln geschrieben das ich auch noch damit anfange
> Ich habe normal alles gemacht von Fliege bis Big Game ( Big Game mittlerweile eher seltener aus Kostengründen )
> Das einigste was ich niemals betrieben habe war Bolo Angeln ,da hab ich eher zu der Kopfrute gegriffen.
> Meine letzte Bolo hatte ich in den 80er Jahren ! Ich denke jetzt gerade darüber nach, mir auch mal 2 Bolos zu bestellen.
> Nix besonderes, eher was preiswertes einfach mal um zu probieren ob es mir Spaß macht?
> Bisher bin ich für mich, immer davon ausgegangen das ich mit Stippe und Matchrute den Bolo Bereich mit abgedeckt habe  ?!
> Was könnte man da preiswert kaufen um es mal etwas zu testen?
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Ich habe mir so richtig auch erst letzte Jahr eine Bolo zugelegt. Low Budget, aber robust. Ich muss sagen, dass mir das Fischen damit und mit Posen nicht so wirklich Spass macht. Viel geiler ist da jedoch ihr Mißbrauch als leichte Stellrute. Mit Grundmontagen auf kleinem Raum ideal.


----------



## Kneto

Ja, mit der Bolognese Angelei ist es fast so wie mit dem Stippen. Möchte man vernünftiges und leichtes Gerät dass sich auch lange ermüdungsfrei ohne wohl mögliches ablegen fischen lässt, muss es dann wieder sehr leicht sein, und da wird es dann leeeiiider wieder teuer.
Da sollte man dann für sich selber auch die Rechnung aufmachen wie oft man diese Angelei dann auch betreibt, denn Spaß macht sie ja...


----------



## Tricast

Die meisten fischen die Bolo ja als beringte Stippe unter der Rutenspitze und legen die Rute ab. Da spielt das Gewicht nicht so eine große Rolle. Wenn die Rute jedoch als klassische Bolo gefischt werden soll (in der Strömung und in einer Entfernung die das 2-3fache der Rutenlänge beträgt) spielt das Gewicht schon eine große Rolle und dann kann es auch teuer werden. Der Prof liebt die langen Ruten, ich liebe die Matchruten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Geht denn morgen mal einer raus?


Schauen wir mal. Wenn das Wetter morgen einen Ausflug ans Wasser zulässt, werde ich wohl mal der Havel einen Besuch abstatten. Schließlich wollen die neu gebastelten Posen mal das Wasser sehen :-D


----------



## Waller Michel

*Darin sehe ich auch den Vorteil einer Bolo ,das man auch tiefer fischen kann als Rutenlänge . Das ist mit der Kopfrute fast unmöglich. 
Natürlich hat man zusätzlich auch noch den Vorteil das man nicht Abroller und Co mitschleppen muss. 
werde es im nächsten Frühjahr mal ausprobieren und dann entscheiden ob es was für mich ist. 

LG Michael *


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Prof liebt die langen Ruten, ich liebe die Matchruten.


...und mir haben es die Grundruten mehr als angetan.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich muss zugeben, das ich auch jemand bin der gerne einmal mit einer normalen Grundrute loszieht .Da hab ich auch einige Teleskopruten dabei.
Jede Art des Angelns hat so seine Berechtigung, das ursprüngliche Grund und Posenfischen aber selbstverständlich auch.
So meine Schätzchen dabei sind 2 Teleruten von Daiwa .
Einmal 3,90 Meter WG 10 - 40 Gramm und einmal 3,60 Meter WG 30 - 90 Gramm ,damit habe ich sofern ich mich richtig erinnere, jede heimische Fischart gelandet bis auf Stör .
Das Transportmaß ist 110 cm ,kann also immer im Kofferraum bleiben.
Es hat mir in den 70er schon Spaß gemacht und tut es heute.

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - ein schöner Hund, hoffentlich heißt ER nicht Coco, wie es der Dateiname der Bilder mutmaßen läßt. Und selbst wenn... egal, so wie meine rosa Stippe  ;-)

@Minimax - gute Besserung. Ich wars, der nach einer Vorstellung von SLB und Sir Alex' Darent Valley 11/0,75 frugte. Bin etwas durcheinander, was die Ruten aus Deiner Fertigung angeht.


----------



## geomas

So, kommende Woche siehts zeitlich gar nicht schlecht aus für etwas stilvolle Angelei (also stilvoll im Rahmen meiner Möglischkeiten).
Dienstag könnte wettermäßig sogar ein richtig schöner Tag werden, der ist schon mal vorgemerkt. Will mal wieder an nen Teich und sehen, ob ich da vielleicht nen Karpfen rausgezuppelt kriege.
Oder ich probiere es mal an einer ganz neuen Stelle der Warnow (flußabwärts der Döbel, deutlich flußaufwärts von der brackigen Unterwarnow).


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, kommende Woche siehts zeitlich gar nicht schlecht aus für etwas stilvolle Angelei (also stilvoll im Rahmen meiner Möglischkeiten).
> Dienstag könnte wettermäßig sogar ein richtig schöner Tag werden, der ist schon mal vorgemerkt. Will mal wieder an nen Teich und sehen, ob ich da vielleicht nen Karpfen rausgezuppelt kriege.
> Oder ich probiere es mal an einer ganz neuen Stelle der Warnow (flußabwärts der Döbel, deutlich flußaufwärts von der brackigen Unterwarnow).



Die Warnow ist auch ein tolles Gewässer! 
Leider habe ich bisher dort noch niemals gefischt ! Aber schon sehr viel gutes gehört. Mit Karpfen wird es aber nicht leicht werden. 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#lebendköderbestellungiminternet
#experiment

Die Maden (hatte 0,5l bestellt) waren deutlich schneller in Normalform als die Pinkies.
Die Pinkies (1l) pflegten bedenklich lange ihr Phlegma. Nun sind etwa 94+x Prozent in präsentabler Form.
Vielleicht hätte ich den Aufwach-Prozess (The Awakening of the Pinkies) durch ein „Durchlaufenlassen” bei 20°C beschleunigen können.
Die bestellten Rotwürmer sind zwar nicht besonders rot, aber recht agil.
Tauwürmer werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr im www erstehen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Also ähnlich wie ich ; gemischte Erfahrungen!
Trotzdem für Leute die mittlerweile keinen Angelladen mehr in ihrer Nähe haben, das ist mittlerweile gar nicht mal so selten, ne Alternative?


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Warnow ist auch ein tolles Gewässer!
> Leider habe ich bisher dort noch niemals gefischt ! Aber schon sehr viel gutes gehört. Mit Karpfen wird es aber nicht leicht werden.
> 
> LG Michael



Die Unterwarnow in meiner Nachbarschaft ist sozusagen mein Hausgewässer, nur ein paar Minuten zu Fuß entfernt.

Der Oberwarnow habe ich bislang eindeutig zu wenig Zeit gewidmet, naja, das kann sich ja ändern. Die Karpfen in einigen abgelegenen Teichen will ich mit auftreibendem Brot „ködern”. Vielleicht klappts. Andere Leckerbissen wie Curry-Tulip sollen auch noch im Stillwasser getestet werden. Vielleicht bringen derlei exotische Aromen die Fische auf Trab...


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ähnlich wie ich ; gemischte Erfahrungen!
> Trotzdem für Leute die mittlerweile keinen Angelladen mehr in ihrer Nähe haben, das ist mittlerweile gar nicht mal so selten, ne Alternative?
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Wenn ich "vor Ort" kaufe, bin ich wenigstens 12,40 € an Fahrtkosten plus einen strammen Fussmarsch schuldig. Lasse ich schicken, vielleicht einen Fünfer an Versandkosten. Und der Flieder wächst bei mir wahrlich nicht auf dem Fensterbrett.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wenn du Aromastoffe zusetzen willst, Dipps oder so, würde ich auf jeden Fall darauf achten, das Sie auf Alkoholbasis sind, weil Fette und Öle sind normalerweise bei diesen Temperaturen nicht mehr sonderlich wirksam. Aber zum Glück gibt es beim Angeln keine festen Regeln. 
Habe im Winter auch schon auf Kellogs ( schreibt man das so? ) Smacks mit der Stalker schöne Karpfen gelandet .


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich "vor Ort" kaufe, bin ich wenigstens 12,40 € an Fahrtkosten plus einen strammen Fussmarsch schuldig. Lasse ich schicken, vielleicht einen Fünfer an Versandkosten. Und der Flieder wächst bei mir wahrlich nicht auf dem Fensterbrett.



Dann würde ich auch zusehen, das ich einen guten Lieferanten finden würde! 
Ich persönlich komme halt mindestens einmal am Tag direkt hier am Angelgeschäft vorbei. 


LG


----------



## geomas

@Andal - Dein Argument hinsichtlich Fahrtkosten kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Der kleine Angelladen (in Radel-Entfernung) kann leider jetzt keine Pinkies liefern. Auf den großen Angelladen (10-20Min mit dem Auto) bin ich etwas „zapfig”, werde dort aber mal nach Bestellmöglichkeiten für Maden, Caster, Pinkies in größeren Mengen nachfragen. Standardmäßig haben sie dort nur Maden in den üblichen Mini-Plastikdöschen.

@Waller Michel  - danke für den Tipp. Ich will etwas mit dem vorhandenen Currypulver experimentieren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Curry finde ich immer gut @geomas 
Vielleicht mal eine Mischung machen aus Anisschnapps mit Curry? 
Oder irgendwas anderes?  Mit Alkohol? 
Ich liebe es auch zu experimentieren 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Curry, Maggi, Jägermeister, Knoblauch..... das sind nicht nur fürs kalte Wasser prima Aromen!


----------



## geomas

Hähä, den Alkohol behalte ich lieber für mich. 
Anis andererseits können die Fische gerne bekommen. Habe leider gar keinen, muß mal bei Hastwas Waskostdas, dem örtlichen Griechen, nachfragen. *
Schnaps jeder Art meide ich, aber ne Flasche Maggi hab ich seit der Grundangelfibel-Lektüre griffbereit.
Und Curry-Pulver über Maden oder Pinkies zu streuen ist eine auch für mich zu meisternde Übung.




*) pardon, schlechter Scherz, hab zu viel Musik aus HH im Ohr


----------



## Andal

Also beim Leberkleister habe ich da genau so wenige Hemmungen, wie bei dem Ansigesöff. Bei beiden besteht chronische Überflutung. Das kann problemlos bei die Fische.


----------



## geomas

Beim Thema Schnaps kann ich _absolut_ nicht mitreden.

Naja, eigentlich wollte ich in diesem Jahr ja noch Kauli, Gründling und Aland fangen.
Da meine (2019 erstandenen) stärkeren Feederruten noch keinen starken Fisch gesehen haben will ich es eben mal am Teich mit Bomb und auftreibendem Brot probieren.
Vielleicht probiere ich es aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit doch eher mit der (neuen) Stippe am Fluß nebenan.
Ich werde so oder so berichten.

Nen schönen  3. Advent, liebe Leute!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein kleiner Kauli war meine gestrige Beute. Der hat auf einen Spinner gebissen (eine Flunke saß wirklich im Maul), der doppelt so groß wie der Nano-Kauli war. Totale Selbstüberschätzung


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Kauli war meine gestrige Beute. Der hat auf einen Spinner gebissen (eine Flunke saß wirklich im Maul), der doppelt so groß wie der Nano-Kauli war. Totale Selbstüberschätzung


Petri Heil zum Wertungsfisch...


----------



## feederbrassen

Schön zu sehen das es auch Leute gibt die noch ans Wasser kommen. 

@Wuemmehunter, petri zum kauli. 
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen 3 Advent.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe auch nie Alkohol Zuhause! Wir trinken eigentlich fast nie welchen ,höchstens mal beim Grillen ein Radler/Alster .
Mit Jägermeister ist mir jetzt wieder neu gewesen, obwohl er hier um die Ecke hergestellt wird .


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Dann dir auch einen "goede dag "
Und herzlich willkommen beim Hengelsport Forum 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@Rainer N. Guten Mittag. Mit wem haben wir den die Ehre? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - Petri zum Kauli! 
Genau für diese maßlose Selbstüberschätzung lieben wir ja die kleinen Draufgänger. 
So was wie der Schwarze Ritter („nur ein Kratzer!”) unter den Fischen. 
Wobei ich Dich natürlich keinesfalles mit Arthur, King of the Britons gleichsetzen möchte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich sehe @Wuemmehunter samt Ferdinand eher als Lancelot und Concorde


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Wobei mir ein Kaulbarsch auch noch nie ein  "Einigen wir uns auf ein Unentschieden !" angeboten hat ......
Ein Wetterfenster hat sich aufgetan, ein Kollege bringt mir gleich ein paar Maden vorbei und dann gehts für 2-3 Stunden ans Wasser, ich dreh sonst echt am Rad, bin voll auf Turkey ..........

tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, Tom!



Dienstag & Mittwoch hab ich komplett freigeschlagen fürs Pietschen.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zum Kauli* Wuemmehunter*


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich hätte gar nicht gedacht, was für eine Bedeutung so ein Kaulbach haben kann. Aber Danke für die vielen Petris zu dem keinen Fisch. Hier noch mal ein Bild von dem Löwen! Und der hat tatsächlich auf einen Spinner gebissen, der mehr als doppelt so groß wie er selbst war. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ansonsten waren Ferdinand und ich heute mit beim E-Fischen. Bericht und einige Fotos folgen im Laufe des Nachmittags.


----------



## Hering 58

Cooles Foto-* Wuemmehunter*


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Männer - danke für die guten Wünsche!
> Wir sind zurück.
> Was für ein tolles Tier....


Schöne Tier..
Das wird mal ein Boss....


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> @rhinefisher Da habt ihr euch aber ein prächtiges Tier ins Haus geholt. Schöner Hund.
> 
> @Minimax Dann hat es dich nun auch erwischt. Bei dem bescheidenen Wetter kein Wunder. Gute Besserung.
> 
> So, am Mittwoch bekomme ich einen Besuch von El Potto abgestattet. Wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass wir ziemlich nah bei einander wohnen. Da freue ich mich drauf. Es gib sicherlich viel zu erzählen. Meine liebe Frau hat mir zu verstehen gegeben, ich sollte doch vorher mein Angelzimmer aufräumen und putzen. Was die immer hat. Na ja, der Klügere gibt nach. Mal durch wischen schadet nichts.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da findet man dann doch bestimmt freie Ecken für den nächsten Neukauf.....


----------



## phirania

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wobei mir ein Kaulbarsch auch noch nie ein  "Einigen wir uns auf ein Unentschieden !" angeboten hat ......
> Ein Wetterfenster hat sich aufgetan, ein Kollege bringt mir gleich ein paar Maden vorbei und dann gehts für 2-3 Stunden ans Wasser, ich dreh sonst echt am Rad, bin voll auf Turkey ..........
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Wem sagst du das,ich will auch wieder los..
Bin heiß wie Frittenfett.
Aber es geht NOCH nicht .....


----------



## Waller Michel

@phirania 
Lass Dir Zeit! Im Moment ist das Wetter ja eh nicht so toll, ne dicke Erkältung kannst du jetzt nicht brauchen. 
Wenn im Frühjahr die Temperaturen steigen, geht es dir bestimmt wieder besser, dann macht es auch viel mehr Spaß. 

LG und weiterhin gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier, wie vorhin angekündigt, eine kurze Zusammenfassung von unserem heutigen E-Fischen in einem kleinen Nebenfluss der Wümme. Der örtliche Verein engagiert sich seit 18 Jahren in der Meerforellenaufzucht in diesem keinen Fluss. Warum ist das notwendig? Auch dieses Flüsschen ist in den unsäglichen 60er und 70er Jahren auf geradezu vergewaltigende Art begradigt worden und dient trotz aller Renaturierungen heute vor allem als Fluss, der Regenwasser möglichst rasch von den angrenzenden landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen in Richtung Wümme ableiten soll. Die früher vorhandenen Kiesbänke, auf denen die Meerforellen laichen, sind kaum noch vorhanden, nachträglich eingebrachte werden immer wieder weggeschwemmt. Es macht also durchaus Sinn, im Herbst einige der sehr zahlreich aufsteigenden Meerforellen zu fangen, abzustreifen und die Eier zu befruchten. Anschließend kommen sie in eine „Wiege“ im vereinseigenen Bruthaus wo sie genau 410 Tagesgrade benötigen, bis die jungen Meerforellen schlüpfen. Das Wasser wird auf 4 Grad gehalten, so dass es etwas mehr als 100 Tage bis zum schlüpfen dauert. Dann ist Ende März und im Wasser ist wieder genügend Plankton als Nahrung.
Um möglichst viele Mädels und Böcke zu fangen, sind zwei bis drei Teams jeweils vier Wochenenden im November und Dezember mit E-Fisch-Geräten unterwegs. Das Team, das ich heute mit der Kamera begleitet habe konnte zwei Böcke erwischen. Dazu gibt es immer jede Menge Beifang. Heute waren zahlreiche kleine Hechte, viele Bachforellen um die 20 cm, eine Quappe ein paar Alande und jede Menge Gründlinge und Stichlinge dabei. Ich bin jedes Jahr aufs neue erstaunt, wieviel fischiges Leben in einem so kleinen Gewässer selbst im Winter vorhanden ist.
Für die gefangenen Meerforellen ist immer ein ausreichend großes Behältnis dabei, in denen die Salmoniden transportiert werden. Im Bereich des Bruthauses ist ein sehr großes Becken vorhanden, in dem die Fische bis zum Abstreifen gehältert werden. Zum Abstreifen selbst werden die Fische ruhiggestellt. Dafür kommt ein Schuss Nelkenöl ins Wasser, das die Fische betäubt. Nach dem Abstreifen geht es dann zurück in den kleinen Fluss.
Im Bereich der Wümme gibt es mehrere Vereine, die sich in der Mefo-Aufzucht engagieren und gut miteinander vernetzt sind. Wir schätzen, das jährlich über 1000 Meerforellen in die Wümme und ihre Nebenflüsse aufsteigen.
Ich selbst lebe unmittelbarer Nähe zu einem, noch kleineren, nur wenige Kilometer langen Wümme-Nebenfluss, in dessen knöcheltiefen Wasser sich im Sommer die hier natürlich geschlüpften Mefos sehr beobachten lassen. Und im Winter kann man bei deutlich höherem Wasserstand, die Alten schon mal beim Liebesspiel hören. Bei Mefos wird beim Besamen viel um sich geschlagen.
Soweit der kleine Exkurs zum Thema Meerforellen in kleinen norddeutschen Wiesenflüssen, ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht gelangweilt. Wer sich für das Thema interessiert: Ich begleitet das Ganze diese Saison mit der Videokamera und werde nach dem Aussetzen der Meerforellen einen Film dazu ins Netz stellen.


----------



## Hering 58

Netter Bericht und schöne Bilder-*Wuemmehunter*


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Finde ich Top was ihr da macht ! Das ist gelebter Naturschutz! Nicht nur sich am Schreibtisch Verbote und Steuererhöhungen ausgedacht!

Schöne Bilder!  LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Sorry war Mittag essen
> Ich angelzubehör im Baggersee und Rhein.
> Hatte mein angelzeug allerdings 36 Jahre lang an den Nagel gehängt und komm mir jetzt vor wie einer aus der Steinzeit.



Ja in 36 Jahren is schon bisschen was passiert! Aber keine Angst, man angelt immer noch mit Rute ,Schnur und Haken ....da kommt man nach und nach wieder rein! 
Auch wenn du jetzt zum Neustart erst einmal deine alte Sachen nutzen möchtest ,musst du trotzdem unbedingt neue Schnüre draufziehen ,die sind jetzt natürlich unbrauchbar .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist oft so ,mache ich auch so, gerade als Waller und Karpfenangler bringt das schon große Vorteile. 
Gibt aber auch Vereine wo dies nicht gestattet ist, Gewässer wo dies nicht gestattet ist oder auch nicht möglich. 
Man muss schon den passenden Verein mit passenden Gewässern finden um Spaß zu haben. 
Je nachdem wo man wohnt, kann man sich eventuell auch eine Jahreskarte für einen Fluss holen, dort ist Zelten oft nicht gestattet. 
Vom Rechtlichen sieht es sowieso meist so aus das , nur Bivys erlaubt sind, die gelten als Schirm mit Umhang und dürfen keinen festen Boden haben. 


LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hier, wie vorhin angekündigt, eine kurze Zusammenfassung von unserem heutigen E-Fischen in einem kleinen Nebenfluss der Wümme. Der örtliche Verein engagiert sich seit 18 Jahren in der Meerforellenaufzucht in diesem keinen Fluss. Warum ist das notwendig? Auch dieses Flüsschen ist in den unsäglichen 60er und 70er Jahren auf geradezu vergewaltigende Art begradigt worden und dient trotz aller Renaturierungen heute vor allem als Fluss, der Regenwasser möglichst rasch von den angrenzenden landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen in Richtung Wümme ableiten soll. Die früher vorhandenen Kiesbänke, auf denen die Meerforellen laichen, sind kaum noch vorhanden, nachträglich eingebrachte werden immer wieder weggeschwemmt. Es macht also durchaus Sinn, im Herbst einige der sehr zahlreich aufsteigenden Meerforellen zu fangen, abzustreifen und die Eier zu befruchten. Anschließend kommen sie in eine „Wiege“ im vereinseigenen Bruthaus wo sie genau 410 Tagesgrade benötigen, bis die jungen Meerforellen schlüpfen. Das Wasser wird auf 4 Grad gehalten, so dass es etwas mehr als 100 Tage bis zum schlüpfen dauert. Dann ist Ende März und im Wasser ist wieder genügend Plankton als Nahrung.
> Um möglichst viele Mädels und Böcke zu fangen, sind zwei bis drei Teams jeweils vier Wochenenden im November und Dezember mit E-Fisch-Geräten unterwegs. Das Team, das ich heute mit der Kamera begleitet habe konnte zwei Böcke erwischen. Dazu gibt es immer jede Menge Beifang. Heute waren zahlreiche kleine Hechte, viele Bachforellen um die 20 cm, eine Quappe ein paar Alande und jede Menge Gründlinge und Stichlinge dabei. Ich bin jedes Jahr aufs neue erstaunt, wieviel fischiges Leben in einem so kleinen Gewässer selbst im Winter vorhanden ist.
> Für die gefangenen Meerforellen ist immer ein ausreichend großes Behältnis dabei, in denen die Salmoniden transportiert werden. Im Bereich des Bruthauses ist ein sehr großes Becken vorhanden, in dem die Fische bis zum Abstreifen gehältert werden. Zum Abstreifen selbst werden die Fische ruhiggestellt. Dafür kommt ein Schuss Nelkenöl ins Wasser, das die Fische betäubt. Nach dem Abstreifen geht es dann zurück in den kleinen Fluss.
> Im Bereich der Wümme gibt es mehrere Vereine, die sich in der Mefo-Aufzucht engagieren und gut miteinander vernetzt sind. Wir schätzen, das jährlich über 1000 Meerforellen in die Wümme und ihre Nebenflüsse aufsteigen.
> Ich selbst lebe unmittelbarer Nähe zu einem, noch kleineren, nur wenige Kilometer langen Wümme-Nebenfluss, in dessen knöcheltiefen Wasser sich im Sommer die hier natürlich geschlüpften Mefos sehr beobachten lassen. Und im Winter kann man bei deutlich höherem Wasserstand, die Alten schon mal beim Liebesspiel hören. Bei Mefos wird beim Besamen viel um sich geschlagen.
> Soweit der kleine Exkurs zum Thema Meerforellen in kleinen norddeutschen Wiesenflüssen, ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht gelangweilt. Wer sich für das Thema interessiert: Ich begleitet das Ganze diese Saison mit der Videokamera und werde nach dem Aussetzen der Meerforellen einen Film dazu ins Netz stellen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334162
> Anhang anzeigen 334163
> Anhang anzeigen 334164
> Anhang anzeigen 334165
> Anhang anzeigen 334166
> Anhang anzeigen 334167



Schöne Aktion, Stephan.

Da sieht man mal wieder wie wichtig Angler für die Natur sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Schnur klar hab ich Neuss
> Aber wenn ich das heute  seh das ist ja teilweise mehr Camping als Angeln.
> Als ich mir das vereinsgewässer ansah und der Kollege  sagte zu mir an den drei Ufern  darfst du Zelten nur an dem hier nicht dachte ich erst Prost Mahlzeit Camping,  bis ich erstmal geschnallt hatte das heute  offensichtlich  alle Angler  am See pennen und Zelten




Bei manchen Zielfischen ist Zeit am Wasser ein nicht zu unterschätzender Erfolgsfaktor!
 Da kann es helfen 48h oder länger am Wasser zu sein und eine gewisse Menge an Zubehör ist dann einfach notwendig.


----------



## Andal

Trocken muss man bleiben und ggf., je nach Jahreszeit, schön warm. Hunger und Durscht sollte nicht aufkommen. Wenn man es nicht alleine tut, muss der Kollege passen. Alles Dinge, die mit dem eigentlichen Fischen wenig zu schaffen haben. Beim Festbleifischen u.U. eine einzige Montage für Tage. Was elektrisches angeht, kann ich nicht mitreden, weil ich kein solches Zeug habe und auch meine, es nicht zu brauchen.


----------



## Andal

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Ich finde schlafen und Zelten  beim Angeln, Sorry  aber respektlos und unsportlich gegenüber den Fischen.
> Entweder ich angel oder schlafe und  wenn ich nicht genug Kondition habe okay dann muss ich nachhause. Aber pennen und den Fischen mit selbsthaken elektronischen bissanzeigern die Arbeit machen zu lassen geht  gegen meine Ehre als sporadischer, dann kann ich gleich aalschnüre und Reusen legen.


Wenn du länger als 24 Stunden ansitzen willst, wirds ohne eine Mütze Schlaf aber nicht gehen. Da musst du dir auch nix denken. Das aktuelle Bissanzeigerzeug ist sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich schlafe, dann beissen sie ja nicht. Wenn sie beissen, jault die Sounderbox und ich schlagartig wach. ICH sehe da kein Problem. Aber grundsätzlich dauern meine Ansitze auch nicht so lange, dass ich das ganze Gerödel mitschleppen muss. Einziges Problem ist nach wie vor der neue alte Angelsessel. Der wiegt mit nur zu gerne mal in Morpheus Armen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Fischen und schlafen schliesst sich für mich aus.
> Jäger setzen sich ja auch nicht hin und sçhlafen und stellen eine selbstschussanlage auf. Das ist meiner Meinung nach respektlos  gegenüber der  Kreatur


Willkommen im Jahr 2019


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Fischen und schlafen schliesst sich für mich aus.
> Jäger setzen sich ja auch nicht hin und sçhlafen und stellen eine selbstschussanlage auf. Das ist meiner Meinung nach respektlos  gegenüber der  Kreatur




Es gibt unter und Anglern, welche die ganz bestimmten Zielfischen nachstellen.
Das erfordert viel Aufwand und auch Zeit am Wasser.

Da muss man eben länger bleiben und das geht nicht ohne schlafen.

Ein paar Plötzen angeln geht sicher schneller aber man kann das nicht vergleichen und schon gar nicht von Respektlosigkeit sprechen.
Der berühmte Tellerrand ist da ein gutes Stichwort.


Um andere Angler zu diskreditieren, ist das hier nicht der passende Trööt.
Mach doch einfach einen eigenen auf wenn du Leute beleidigen willst!


Sowas ist hier im Ükel unerwünscht!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hier, wie vorhin angekündigt, eine kurze Zusammenfassung von unserem heutigen E-Fischen in einem kleinen Nebenfluss der Wümme. Der örtliche Verein engagiert sich seit 18 Jahren in der Meerforellenaufzucht in diesem keinen Fluss. Warum ist das notwendig? Auch dieses Flüsschen ist in den unsäglichen 60er und 70er Jahren auf geradezu vergewaltigende Art begradigt worden und dient trotz aller Renaturierungen heute vor allem als Fluss, der Regenwasser möglichst rasch von den angrenzenden landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen in Richtung Wümme ableiten soll. Die früher vorhandenen Kiesbänke, auf denen die Meerforellen laichen, sind kaum noch vorhanden, nachträglich eingebrachte werden immer wieder weggeschwemmt. Es macht also durchaus Sinn, im Herbst einige der sehr zahlreich aufsteigenden Meerforellen zu fangen, abzustreifen und die Eier zu befruchten. Anschließend kommen sie in eine „Wiege“ im vereinseigenen Bruthaus wo sie genau 410 Tagesgrade benötigen, bis die jungen Meerforellen schlüpfen. Das Wasser wird auf 4 Grad gehalten, so dass es etwas mehr als 100 Tage bis zum schlüpfen dauert. Dann ist Ende März und im Wasser ist wieder genügend Plankton als Nahrung.
> Um möglichst viele Mädels und Böcke zu fangen, sind zwei bis drei Teams jeweils vier Wochenenden im November und Dezember mit E-Fisch-Geräten unterwegs. Das Team, das ich heute mit der Kamera begleitet habe konnte zwei Böcke erwischen. Dazu gibt es immer jede Menge Beifang. Heute waren zahlreiche kleine Hechte, viele Bachforellen um die 20 cm, eine Quappe ein paar Alande und jede Menge Gründlinge und Stichlinge dabei. Ich bin jedes Jahr aufs neue erstaunt, wieviel fischiges Leben in einem so kleinen Gewässer selbst im Winter vorhanden ist.
> Für die gefangenen Meerforellen ist immer ein ausreichend großes Behältnis dabei, in denen die Salmoniden transportiert werden. Im Bereich des Bruthauses ist ein sehr großes Becken vorhanden, in dem die Fische bis zum Abstreifen gehältert werden. Zum Abstreifen selbst werden die Fische ruhiggestellt. Dafür kommt ein Schuss Nelkenöl ins Wasser, das die Fische betäubt. Nach dem Abstreifen geht es dann zurück in den kleinen Fluss.
> Im Bereich der Wümme gibt es mehrere Vereine, die sich in der Mefo-Aufzucht engagieren und gut miteinander vernetzt sind. Wir schätzen, das jährlich über 1000 Meerforellen in die Wümme und ihre Nebenflüsse aufsteigen.
> Ich selbst lebe unmittelbarer Nähe zu einem, noch kleineren, nur wenige Kilometer langen Wümme-Nebenfluss, in dessen knöcheltiefen Wasser sich im Sommer die hier natürlich geschlüpften Mefos sehr beobachten lassen. Und im Winter kann man bei deutlich höherem Wasserstand, die Alten schon mal beim Liebesspiel hören. Bei Mefos wird beim Besamen viel um sich geschlagen.
> Soweit der kleine Exkurs zum Thema Meerforellen in kleinen norddeutschen Wiesenflüssen, ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht gelangweilt. Wer sich für das Thema interessiert: Ich begleitet das Ganze diese Saison mit der Videokamera und werde nach dem Aussetzen der Meerforellen einen Film dazu ins Netz stellen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334162
> Anhang anzeigen 334163
> Anhang anzeigen 334164
> Anhang anzeigen 334165
> Anhang anzeigen 334166
> Anhang anzeigen 334167


Ein sehr schöner Bericht.
Immer wieder gut das es Leute / Vereine gibt die sich solcher Arbeit annehmen und auch sehr viel Freizeit dafür opfern.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt unter und Anglern, welche die ganz bestimmten Zielfischen nachstellen.
> Das erfordert viel Aufwand und auch Zeit am Wasser.
> 
> Da muss man eben länger bleiben und das geht nicht ohne schlafen.
> 
> Ein paar Plötzen angeln geht sicher schneller aber man kann das nicht vergleichen und schon gar nicht von Respektlosigkeit sprechen.
> Der berühmte Tellerrand ist da ein gutes Stichwort.
> 
> 
> Um andere Angler zu diskreditieren, ist das hier nicht der passende Trööt.
> Mach doch einfach einen eigenen auf wenn du Leute beleidigen willst!
> 
> 
> Sowas ist hier im Ükel unerwünscht!


In ein, zwei Jahren wird er auch anders sprechen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Aja mit waidgerecht oder nicht hat das wirklich gar nichts zu tun! 
Wenn ich auf Waller oder Karpfen angel ist das wirklich nötig. 
Bis vor paar Monaten hatt ich sogar einen Campingbus für Ebro ,Po ,Holland und co !
Werde mir in absehbarer Zeit wieder einen neueren holen. 
Das hat keinen Einfluss auf die Fische  ( 100% C+R )
Auch elektronische Bissanzeiger helfen höchstens dem Fisch ! Der Angler merkt früher wenn ein Fisch am Haken hängt und muss nicht solange zappeln! 

Desweiteren muss ich hier absolut @Professor Tinca  beipflichten! 
Wir Ükels gehen hier respektvoll und freundlich miteinander um und das gefällt uns gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Wer in einem Tags  keinen Karpfen  fängt fängt n zwei auch keinen  ausdauer ist ja schön aber eben nicht alles
> Sagt mal einem Jäger das  er während der Jagd ratzt *Sorry das ist  für mich ein unding*




Das interessiert hier aber niemanden!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wochen und Monate fast am Stück am Wasser zu verbringen um den einen Fisch - sei es ein 80er Döbel oder ein 60 Pf. Karpfen - zu fangen ist die Königsklasse des specimen hunting!

Wer das nicht sieht, ist ein Sonntagsangler.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Okay aber die Reaktion  zeigt mir das ich recht habe.




Ganz im Gegenteil!

Dein Spruch zeigt, dass du hier nur absichtlich stören willst!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dch hat PETrA geschickt sei ehrlich.

Du bist nichtmal Angler!


----------



## Jason

@Rainer N. Hör mal auf hier Stress zu machen. Du befindest dich hier im Ükel und hier herrscht ein gewisser Umgangston. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Rainer N. schrieb:


> 100 % Catch und relase Wer so was macht dem würd ich den fischereischein abnehmen Fischen für Fotos  na toll.  da ist mir ein guter alter pottfischer lieber.


Danke für deine Meinung, aber sie ist eben nur das: deine Meinung. Meinungen sind wie Rektalausgänge, jeder hat eins und alle stinken.

Gerade ist die Situation folgende: du kommst an den Stammtisch in der Kaschemme kloofst auf den Tisch, setzt dich hin und beleidigst die teilnehmenden. Was erwartest du? Dass du der Messiahs bist auf den hier gewartet wurde? Wenn du dich einbringen willst ist das super, aber die Welt hat sich seit Mitte der 90er weitergedreht und ich bitte dich, das zu berücksichtigen. Was wer mit seinem Fang macht geht mich nichts an und ich will es nicht wissen weil wir hier alles erwachsene Leute sind die schon Wissen was sie vor sich verantworten können, aber wenn du weiterhin meinst, es wäre ein guter Start so vorzugehen wie du es tust muss ich dich bitten den Ükel zu verlassen und rufe alle Stammükel auf dich ansonsten einfach auf ignore zu stellen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Wer in einem Tags  keinen Karpfen  fängt fängt n zwei auch keinen  ausdauer ist ja schön aber eben nicht alles
> Sagt mal einem Jäger das  er während der Jagd ratzt Sorry das ist  für mich ein unding



Manche machen sich selbst mundtod ,weil sich ganz schnell rausstellt das Sie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## rutilus69

Als der Regen heute endlich aufgehört hat, musste ich einfach raus ans Wasser. Schön war es mal wieder draußen zu sein, auch wenn ich den Heimweg unter lautem Abspielen der Marseillaise angetreten habe


----------



## Tricast

Das war es dann ja wohl mit dem Spruch "jeder Jeck ist anders". Und dann habe ich auch noch den Eindruck das Du die Weisheit mit dem Silberlöffel geschluckt hast.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Lach du ketzer ich angel und campe nich



Diesen Ton pflegen wir hier nicht - abgesehen davon ist es nicht so toll, als Neumember in einem Stammtischthread derart rumzupoltern... 

Lass besser bleiben


----------



## Kochtopf

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch auf den Schlips getreten habe entschuldige ich mich in aller Form
> Ich vertrete nur meine Meinung


Okay, das ist doch ne Basis. Der Ton macht einfach die Musik. "Für mich ist das Tagelange campieren am Wasser einfach nichts " ist das eine, "das sind Spinner" (quintessenz) ist was anderes. Deine Meinung ist ja durchaus legitim, ebenso legitim ist es, ein Wochenende oder länger oder kürzer am Gewässer zu verbringen und das sollte man niemanden absprechen. Das gilt für 99,9% aller möglichen Themen hier


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

"Neumember"  on the Block.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Ich poltere doch nicht ich vertreten nur die Meinung die Ausübung meiner Passion und schlafen das schließt sich gegenseitig aus




Kannst du doch auch so machen und jeder andere Angler so wie er will.
Das hat mit respektlos nix zu tun.

Und man muss auch seine Meinung nicht ungefragt jedem auf die Nase binden, der sie gar nicht hören will.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Die Forenregeln haste nur abgehakt anstatt se mal zu lesen? 
Durch das abhaken haste formell die Forenregeln akzeptiert und anerkannt... 

Verwechsel das Anglerboard nicht mit ner WhatsApp - Gruppe - ne Meinung zu haben und zu vertreten ist in Ordnung, aber nicht an jeder Stelle des Forums. 
Und - sich auszuleben auf anderer Leute Kosten läuft hier nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Mal seh'n vielleicht meld ich mich wieder  ab ich möchte ja nicht das die mimöschen verblühen.




Das ist so der Umgangston mit dem man sich Freunde macht. 

Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen wie er von seiner Umwelt wahrgenommen werden will.


----------



## Waller Michel

*Gelöscht *


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mach dazu einfach ein neues Thema auf.
Hier interessiert das niemanden.

Kann doch nicht so schwer zu begreifen sein.

Oder geht es  dir nur ums Stören?


----------



## Kneto

Rainer N. schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das sportlichkeit und waidgerechtigkeit auf dem Altar  des Kommerz geopfert wurden.
> Hauptsache  jeder hat ein Zelt und eine liege gekauft.
> Wenn so was nicht gesagt werden darf dann Prost Mahlzeit


Du hast es jetzt nun aber wiederholt ausgesprochen, es reicht. Wenn wir Dir zu verstehen geben, dass wir dieses Thema hier nicht weiter zelebrieren/auskauen/diskutieren wollen, lass es bitte bleiben.
Ansonsten hoffe ich noch auf eine friedliche Koexistenz mit Dir hier im Forum. Sollte dies nicht möglich sein, bitte ich Dich zu gehen, Danke.

Viele Grüße von der Mittelelbe


----------



## Waller Michel

Kneto schrieb:


> Du hast es jetzt nun aber wiederholt ausgesprochen, es reicht. Wenn wir Dir zu verstehen geben, dass wir dieses Thema hier nicht weiter zelebrieren/auskauen/diskutieren wollen, lass es bitte bleiben.
> Ansonsten hoffe ich noch auf eine friedliche Koexistenz mit Dir hier im Forum. Sollte dies nicht möglich sein, bitte ich Dich zu gehen, Danke.
> 
> Viele Grüße von der Mittelelbe



Dem schließe ich mich an !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Hammas dann wieder?

Sich binnen so kurzer Zeit so unbeliebt zu machen, ist auch eine respektable Leistung, aber sicher nicht Ziel dieser Lokalität.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Hat sich erledigt... Ich lösch nu großzügig... 

Sorry Jungs -


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hammas dann wieder?
> 
> Sich binnen so kurzer Zeit so unbeliebt zu machen, ist auch eine respektable Leistung, aber sicher nicht Ziel dieser Lokalität.


Und das ohne Küchenbilder einer Schleie!


----------



## Jason

Soviel Ärger zum Abend des 3. Advent. Unglaublich. Ich schmeiß eine Stammtischrunde.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Soviel Ärger zum Abend des 3. Advent. Unglaublich. Ich schmeiß eine Stammtischrunde.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wahrscheinlich hatte er deren zu viele - und wurde übermütig. Sein Glück, dass er nur einen virtuellen Stammtisch gefunden hat.


----------



## Dorschbremse

N Pils und ne Samtkragen, bitte!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt... Ich lösch nu großzügig...
> 
> Sorry Jungs -




Danke Kai!

Nimm dir n Bier. Kannst auf mich anschreiben.


----------



## Andal

Isch nehm e Glos Riesling-Schorle. Dangge!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hatte er deren zu viele - und wurde übermütig. Sein Glück, dass er nur einen virtuellen Stammtisch gefunden hat.


Irgendwie hatte ich auch das Gefühl. Der kam bestimmt vom Weihnachtsmarkt und hatte Zuviel Glühwein intus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kneto

Das ist immer schwierig zu beurteilen, anzunehmen ist es aber schon. Oder er war einfach ein Troll und hat den Streit/die Konfrontation gesucht?
Auch hat er sich ja nicht vorgestellt, in der heutigen Zeit macht man das wohl so? 
Komisch war es schon!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Gerne würde ich die hier versammelte Elite des Friedfischens fragen was ihr empfehlen mögt: 
Selbstgemischtes Grundfutter um im Dezember kleine Rotaugen (8-12cm) zu fangen. Mit der Stippe in 2,5m Wassertiefe, sehr klares Wasser, sehr geringe Strömung.
Was wäre eure Empfehlung? Bevorzugt mit Produkten aus dem Supermarkt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Schon komisch so Leute ,ich bin doch froh hier oder sonstwo nette Gespräche führen zu können, mit Gleichgesinnten fachsimpeln zu können und einfach eine Gemeinschaft zu sein. 
Die im seinem neuen Verein werden es auch nicht einfach haben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

War jetzt das erste mal, dass hier Modeinsatz war. Himmel hilf.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Man kommt schnell auf den Gedanken, dass sowas mittlerweile zum Zeitgeist gehört-

Man meldet sich irgendwo an und kotzt sich bei irgendwem auf Deibel komm raus aus.....


----------



## Waller Michel

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich die hier versammelte Elite des Friedfischens fragen was ihr empfehlen mögt:
> Selbstgemischtes Grundfutter um im Dezember kleine Rotaugen (8-12cm) zu fangen. Mit der Stippe in 2,5m Wassertiefe, sehr klares Wasser, sehr geringe Strömung.
> Was wäre eure Empfehlung? Bevorzugt mit Produkten aus dem Supermarkt.



Ich mach das so halbe halbe !
Mais ,Paniermehl ( dunkles ) kokusflocken usw kann man ruhig aus dem Supermarkt nehmen.
Da muss man etwas abwägen ,gibt natürlich im Angelladen gutes Futter, Angelmais usw ! Aber zB das Spekulatiusmehl das mache ich selbst.
Was das Futter speziell angeht musst du natürlich etwas experimentieren. ...das non plus Ultra gibt es nicht. Ne Note Curry wird nicht schaden und der Mais würde ich richtig klein machen ....natürlich Maden oder besser Pinkis mit rein. 


LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Um mal wieder auf wichtige Themen zu kommen: @rutilus69  hat geschneidert - aber sich rausgewagt in schweren Zeiten und dies mit einem schönen Bild festgehalten. Dafür spreche ich ihm dank und Anerkennung aus. Ich habe eine malaise: erinnert ihr euch an die Geflügelleber? Fein. In mein Gedächtnis hat sie sich gerade zurückgeholt weil die Packung im Kühlschrank geplatzt ist. Olfaktorisch intensiv.


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hatte er deren zu viele - und wurde übermütig. Sein Glück, dass er nur einen virtuellen Stammtisch gefunden hat.



Hallo,

stimmt. Wenn ich an den Stammtisch in meiner langjährigen Lieblingskneipe (gibts leider in dieser Form nicht mehr) denke - der Stänkerer wäre, nach einer Verwarnung die Füsse still zu halten, in hohem Bogen aus dem Wirtshaus geflogen. Und das, obwohl wir Franken eher ruhigere Typen sind. In der Oberpfalz oder in Niederbayern wäre es vermutlich nichtmal zu einer Verwarnung gekommen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tricast

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich die hier versammelte Elite des Friedfischens fragen was ihr empfehlen mögt:
> Selbstgemischtes Grundfutter um im Dezember kleine Rotaugen (8-12cm) zu fangen. Mit der Stippe in 2,5m Wassertiefe, sehr klares Wasser, sehr geringe Strömung.
> Was wäre eure Empfehlung? Bevorzugt mit Produkten aus dem Supermarkt.


Wäre diese Frage nicht besser im Köderfisch Forum aufgehoben? 
Entschuldige, bin noch aufgewühlt vom Benehmen des Vorgängers.

Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Entschuldige, bin noch aufgewühlt vom Benehmen des Vorgängers.


 Ist doch alles vorbei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dorschbremse

das hamwa gleich behoben....


----------



## Professor Tinca

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich die hier versammelte Elite des Friedfischens fragen was ihr empfehlen mögt:
> Selbstgemischtes Grundfutter um im Dezember kleine Rotaugen (8-12cm) zu fangen. Mit der Stippe in 2,5m Wassertiefe, sehr klares Wasser, sehr geringe Strömung.
> Was wäre eure Empfehlung? Bevorzugt mit Produkten aus dem Supermarkt.




Für kleine Plötzen von 8-12cm braucht man keine komplizierten Rezepte.
Die freuen sich über alles was man reinwirft.

Semmelmehl, Brot, feine Haferflocken um mal ein paar billige Supermarkzutaten zu nennen.

Aber nicht zuviel. Das Zeug sättigt schnell.
Besser wäre dunkles Angelfutter mit Rösthanfanteil aber kostet auch mehr.

Dazu eine Made am 18er Haken und los gehts.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Wäre diese Frage nicht besser im Köderfisch Forum aufgehoben?
> Entschuldige, bin noch aufgewühlt vom Benehmen des Vorgängers.
> 
> Heinz


Heinz, du bist hier sicher und unter Freunden, er kann dir nix tun!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Tricast schrieb:


> Wäre diese Frage nicht besser im Köderfisch Forum aufgehoben?
> Entschuldige, bin noch aufgewühlt vom Benehmen des Vorgängers.
> 
> Heinz


1. Wo ist denn das Köderfisch Forum?
2. Was war denn hier los? Habe ich das Beste verpasst?

Meine Frage ist, da der Köderfischfang im Dezember schwieriger geworden ist, welche Futtermischung ihr empfehlen würdet für folgende Parameter: Stippangeln in 2,5m Tiefe, sehr wenig Strömung und sehr klares Wasser. Zielfisch Rotauge 8-12cm unter Vermeidung unnötig Brassen und große Rotaugen anzulocken bzw. zu animieren am Futterplatz zu verweilen.
Meine Idee wäre sowas wie 40% Zwiebackmehl (selbst gemahlen), 30% Paniermehl, 10% Maismehl, 10% Salz und 10% gemahlene Leinensamen.


----------



## Jason

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> 2. Was war denn hier los? Habe ich das Beste verpasst?


Ach, hier war nur einer, der war betrunken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> 1. Wo ist denn das Köderfisch Forum?
> 2. Was war denn hier los? Habe ich das Beste verpasst?
> 
> Meine Frage ist, da der Köderfischfang im Dezember schwieriger geworden ist, welche Futtermischung ihr empfehlen würdet für folgende Parameter: Stippangeln in 2,5m Tiefe, sehr wenig Strömung und sehr klares Wasser. Zielfisch Rotauge 8-12cm unter Vermeidung unnötig Brassen und große Rotaugen anzulocken bzw. zu animieren am Futterplatz zu verweilen.
> Meine Idee wäre sowas wie 40% Zwiebackmehl (selbst gemahlen), 30% Paniermehl, 10% Maismehl, 10% Salz und 10% gemahlene Leinensamen.




Was kleine Plötzen anlockt, lockt auch größere an wenn welche vorhanden sind.
Ausschließen lässt sich das nicht.
Gerade jetzt im Winter wenn Nahrung knapp ist, kannst du damit rechnen dass alle Hungerleider am Futterplatz erscheinen.

Brassen lassen sich etwas umgehen indem man wenig füttert. Dann verliert der Schwarm das Interesse aber viel mehr geht auch nicht.

Leicht soll das Futter sein und am besten ne Wolke machen.

Schwer am Grund liegendes ist nichts für Kütfisch.


----------



## Minimax

Guten Morgen Jungs,
bin grad etwas verwirrt und untot aus der Gruft gwatschelt, und was soll ich sagen, hab offenbar mal wieder das lustigste verpasst, leider muss ich mich zur Zeit vor Sonnnenlicht hüten. Ist Doch Sonntag heut, oder? Schade das ich das interessante Gespräch nicht nachlesen konnte, aber herzlichen Daknk an @Dorschbremse fürs aufräumen. Dann  kann ich offenbar nur noch dem @rutilus69 Franzosensolidarität wünschen grade bei dem schönen Wetter heute, und @Wuemmehunter ein herzliches Petri zum Kauli- Die Jungs haben recht, mittlerweile sind die kleinen Gierhälse ganz besondere Fische. So Jetzt steige ich wieder in meine Kiste mit alter Erde hinab, mit Glück bringt mir die kleine Missus-Fledermaus ein Tässchen Tee...


----------



## Dorschbremse

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heinz, du bist hier sicher und unter Freunden, er kann dir nix tun!



Ich muss aber zur Sicherheit noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass wir Moderatoren keine Hausbesuche mehr machen....


----------



## Hering 58

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich muss aber zur Sicherheit noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass wir Moderatoren keine Hausbesuche mehr machen....


Ach ist das schade.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs,
> bin grad etwas verwirrt und untot aus der Gruft gwatschelt, und was soll ich sagen, hab offenbar mal wieder das lustigste verpasst, leider muss ich mich zur Zeit vor Sonnnenlicht hüten. Ist Doch Sonntag heut, oder? Schade das ich das interessante Gespräch nicht nachlesen konnte, aber herzlichen Daknk an @Dorschbremse fürs aufräumen. Dann  kann ich offenbar nur noch dem @rutilus69 Franzosensolidarität wünschen grade bei dem schönen Wetter heute, und @Wuemmehunter ein herzliches Petri zum Kauli- Die Jungs haben recht, mittlerweile sind die kleinen Gierhälse ganz besondere Fische. So Jetzt steige ich wieder in meine Kiste mit alter Erde hinab, mit Glück bringt mir die kleine Missus-Fledermaus ein Tässchen Tee...




Gute Besserung, Mini!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Mini!


Ich schließe mich dem an. Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche, sieh zu, dass Du wieder auf die Beine und ans Wasser kommst. In 16 Tagen ist die Saison zu Ende und die neue fängt erst in 17 Tagen an.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs,
> bin grad etwas verwirrt und untot aus der Gruft gwatschelt, und was soll ich sagen, hab offenbar mal wieder das lustigste verpasst, leider muss ich mich zur Zeit vor Sonnnenlicht hüten. Ist Doch Sonntag heut, oder? Schade das ich das interessante Gespräch nicht nachlesen konnte, aber herzlichen Daknk an @Dorschbremse fürs aufräumen. Dann  kann ich offenbar nur noch dem @rutilus69 Franzosensolidarität wünschen grade bei dem schönen Wetter heute, und @Wuemmehunter ein herzliches Petri zum Kauli- Die Jungs haben recht, mittlerweile sind die kleinen Gierhälse ganz besondere Fische. So Jetzt steige ich wieder in meine Kiste mit alter Erde hinab, mit Glück bringt mir die kleine Missus-Fledermaus ein Tässchen Tee...


Gute Besserung,  werde schnell wieder Gesund.


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und das ohne Küchenbilder einer Schleie!


Wo gibt's lecker Schleie?  Hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs,
> bin grad etwas verwirrt und untot aus der Gruft gwatschelt, und was soll ich sagen, hab offenbar mal wieder das lustigste verpasst, leider muss ich mich zur Zeit vor Sonnnenlicht hüten. Ist Doch Sonntag heut, oder? Schade das ich das interessante Gespräch nicht nachlesen konnte, aber herzlichen Daknk an @Dorschbremse fürs aufräumen. Dann  kann ich offenbar nur noch dem @rutilus69 Franzosensolidarität wünschen grade bei dem schönen Wetter heute, und @Wuemmehunter ein herzliches Petri zum Kauli- Die Jungs haben recht, mittlerweile sind die kleinen Gierhälse ganz besondere Fische. So Jetzt steige ich wieder in meine Kiste mit alter Erde hinab, mit Glück bringt mir die kleine Missus-Fledermaus ein Tässchen Tee...


Danke @Minimax und gute Besserung. Hoffentlich ist es kein ausgewachsener Männerschnupfen


----------



## phirania

OOOPS ist er nu wech....?
Schade hatte gerade Popcorn geordert....  
War wohl der Weihnachts Grinsch.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs,
> bin grad etwas verwirrt und untot aus der Gruft gwatschelt, und was soll ich sagen, hab offenbar mal wieder das lustigste verpasst, leider muss ich mich zur Zeit vor Sonnnenlicht hüten. Ist Doch Sonntag heut, oder? Schade das ich das interessante Gespräch nicht nachlesen konnte, aber herzlichen Daknk an @Dorschbremse fürs aufräumen. Dann  kann ich offenbar nur noch dem @rutilus69 Franzosensolidarität wünschen grade bei dem schönen Wetter heute, und @Wuemmehunter ein herzliches Petri zum Kauli- Die Jungs haben recht, mittlerweile sind die kleinen Gierhälse ganz besondere Fische. So Jetzt steige ich wieder in meine Kiste mit alter Erde hinab, mit Glück bringt mir die kleine Missus-Fledermaus ein Tässchen Tee...


Von mir auch gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung....


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Oha, da geht man nach über 7 Wochen mal wieder 3 Stunden angeln und verpasst die Blutgrätsche des Jahres ...... Naja, so erbaulich war es ja dann doch wieder nicht.
Petrus meinte es heute mehr als gut mit mir, der im Vorfeld angedachte Angelplatz war frei und brachte in zweieinhalb Stunden jede Menge Fisch, allerdings war da wohl die Weihnachtsfeier vom Kindergarten, aber leider ohne Elternbegleitung .....  War und bin aber trotzdem hoch zufrieden ! Morgen gibts dazu nen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht mit Bildern !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tricast

Hier geht die Welt unter und Minimax liegt todkrank zu Hause in der Gruft. Hoffentlich hat Missus-Fledermaus den richtigen Tee und eine stärkende Brühe. Komm, tue uns den Gefallen und komm recht schnell wieder auf die Beine; Du wirst gebraucht.

Wo gibt´s lecker Schleie? Hier nicht! Und es gibt auch keine gewolften Grätenfische deren Namen nicht genannt werden darf.

Heinz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Zu unserem mittlerweile wohl wieder entfernten Neumitglied (egal ob selbst oder durch Moderatorenhand) : Ich lebe seit vielen Jahren nach der Devise :

Erstens muss ich nicht zu Allem und Jedem eine Meinung haben, sollte ich jedoch zweitens zu Irgendwas oder Irgendwem eine haben, muss ich die drittens noch lange nicht öffentlich kundtun .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die im seinem neuen Verein werden es auch nicht einfach haben!


1. Die werden es sich dann sicher "einfach" machen.
2. Wird er dort sicher nicht so agieren, weil von Angesicht zu Angesicht und siehe 1.!



Lajos1 schrieb:


> In der Oberpfalz oder in Niederbayern wäre es vermutlich nichtmal zu einer Verwarnung gekommen.


Ein "Häh!" hätte es vor Antritt der Flugreise schon gegeben!


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Komm, tue uns den Gefallen und komm recht schnell wieder auf die Beine; Du wirst gebraucht.


Da gebe ich die Recht. Schade, das er den Konflikt mit dem Störenfried nicht verfolgen konnte. Aber ich denke mal @Kochtopf und auch alle anderen haben ihn in die Schranken gewiesen. Mir fehlen so spontan  die Worte. War auch besser so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Zitat : Hoffentlich hat Missus-Fledermaus den richtigen Tee und eine stärkende Brühe. 
Da hilft am besten eine Hühnerbrühe mit mindestens zwei Tieren auf einen Liter Brühe, bevorzugte Rasse : Brahma ! 

tight lines und gute Besserung
Tom


----------



## Andal

Vielleicht ist es auch besser, wenn er mit seiner aufbrausenden Art nichts mitbekommen hat. Er wär ja glatt losgefahren und hätte...!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch besser, wenn er mit seiner aufbrausenden Art nichts mitbekommen hat. Er wär ja glatt losgefahren und hätte...!


So schätze ich ihn aber nicht ein.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> So schätze ich ihn aber nicht ein.


Ned? Täusche ich mich da jetzt so arg?


----------



## Dorschbremse

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Erstens muss ich nicht zu Allem und Jedem eine Meinung haben, sollte ich jedoch zweitens zu Irgendwas oder Irgendwem eine haben, muss ich die drittens noch lange nicht öffentlich kundtun .....



Dochdoch- das geht unter normalerzogenen Erwachsenen schon... 
Dafür gibt es in den einzelnen Foren /Unterforen sicherlich den einen oder anderen passenden Platz. 

Wenn sich aber jemand neues ausgerechnet einen Stammtischthread für seinen Einstand aussucht und trotz Gegenwind seine Duftmarken setzt, dann hat er kein ernsthaftes Interesse Teil der Community zu werden. 
Sowas guckt man sich als Mod nur begrenzt an.... und EX.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Themawechsel : Nachdem ja in den letzten Tagen die Bolo häufig das Thema war, möchte ich euch dringend die von mir gefischte Serie ans Herz legen, und zwar die LERC Twin Process Series 501 !! Ich fische die in 6 und 7 Meter, ein Traum von Rute !! In 7 Meter mal grade schlappe 280 Gramm "schwer" , ein WG ist nicht angegeben, ich würde sie so bei 5-15 Gramm einordnen . Ist leider schon ewig nicht mehr neu zu bekommen, wenn aber jemand im Gebrauchtmarkt über eine stolpern sollte : Auf jeden Fall zuschlagen !!!! Haben bei mir schon mehrere Karpfen ü10 Pfund in mittlerer Strömung gebändigt.......
Die Firma LERC gibts schon länger nicht mehr, der Angelsektor ist vor `zig Jahren von Preston Innovations übernommen worden.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tricast

Euch allen fehlt die Toleranz den Toleranzlosen gegenüber. So werdet Ihr nie ein.. lassen war das.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Euch allen fehlt die Toleranz den Toleranzlosen gegenüber. So werdet Ihr nie ein.. lassen war das.


Seit einem gewissen Alter genieße ich das sehr!


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Euch allen fehlt die Toleranz den Toleranzlosen gegenüber. So werdet Ihr nie ein.. lassen war das.


Sprech dich bitte nur aus. Mich würde es interessieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

"Ich habe auch nichts gegen Fremde, aber dieser Fremde ist nicht von hier!"   
Obelix von Armemorica, irgend wann vor ebbs 2.000 Jahren


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, hier war ja was los. 


Toller Bericht von Eurem Meerforellen-Projekt, @Wuemmehunter - danke für Infos und Fotos! Das gilt natürlich auch für das Bild vom „Schwarzen Ritter”.

@rutilus69 - tolles Foto von Deinem Gewässer! 

@cyprinusbarbus - jetzt schon mal ein Petri. Wir alle freuen uns schon auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Andal

Wir haben gar nichts getan. Wir haben nur den Tisch festgehalten und @Dorschbremse hat ihn dann abgewischt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Aja ....so Leute gibt es immer wieder auch im realen Leben! 
Man kann und darf ja immer anderer Meinung sein! Aber wenn man Toleranz für die eigene Meinung einfordert ,muss man auch Toleranz für die Meinung seines gegenüber gelten lassen. 
Anstand und Freundlichkeit sollten dabei eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.
Ihr ! Damit meine ich die Leute die von Anfang an dabei sind, habt hier wirklich was schönes aufgebaut! Das dürfen wir uns nicht kaputt machen lassen! Fertig aus! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aja ....so Leute gibt es immer wieder auch im realen Leben!
> Man kann und darf ja immer anderer Meinung sein! Aber wenn man Toleranz für die eigene Meinung einfordert ,muss man auch Toleranz für die Meinung seines gegenüber gelten lassen.
> Anstand und Freundlichkeit sollten dabei eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.
> Ihr ! Damit meine ich die Leute die von Anfang an dabei sind, habt hier wirklich was schönes aufgebaut! Das dürfen wir uns nicht kaputt machen lassen! Fertig aus!
> 
> LG Michael


Was am Stammtisch Tarif ist, bestimmen doch die, die immer da hocken!


----------



## Waller Michel

Genau! 
Gibt aber halt Stammtisch und Stammtisch und hier ist wirklich ein gehobenes Niveau! 
Die Leute haben Ahnung und grölen keinen Misst ...man ist freundlich und es macht Spaß mit " Euch " hier zu schreiben. 
Normalerweise bin ich gar nicht so der Fan von Internetforen aber hier ist es einfach etwas anderes! Es geht familiär zu und keiner sucht beim anderen irgendwelche Fehler um den anderen vorzuführen. 


LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Meine Herren, wat ne Aufregung. Hab auf den Schreck erstmal n Schluck flüssigen Torf aus der Buddel nehmen müssen und mir ne Hand voll Nubsies eingeschmissen. Natürlich nur in den Warenkorb.
Ich hab das Gefühl meine Sammelleidenschaft verträgt sich nicht mit dem Ükel ... wöchentlich komm ich hier auf neue Ideen zu Dingen von deren Existenz ich vorher nichtmals wusste, ohne die ein weiteres Anglerdasein aber offensichtlich keinen Sinn mehr macht ... 
Cheers


----------



## Andal

Wir fangen ja auch nix - wir sind Franzosen (im Bedarfsfall). Also sitzen wir auch am table de coffre. Wir sind ungemein vornehm - nous sommes extrêmement nobles!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wir fangen ja auch nix - wir sind Franzosen (im Bedarfsfall). Also sitzen wir auch am table de coffre. Wir sind ungemein vornehm - nous sommes extrêmement nobles!



Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof Kofferklauen


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof Kofferklauen


Des macht nix.


----------



## rutilus69

daci7 schrieb:


> Meine Herren, wat ne Aufregung. Hab auf den Schreck erstmal n Schluck flüssigen Torf aus der Buddel nehmen müssen


Torf aus der Flasche klingt gut -  da bin ich dabei


----------



## geomas

nochn kurzes Update: 

#lebendköderbestellungiminternet
#experiment


Also die Verluste bei den Maden würde ich auf weniger als 1% schätzen, bei den Pinkies waren es minimal mehr: vielleicht 2-3 Prozent an Zombies, Schluffen.
Auch die Tauwürmer machen jetzt einen agilen Eindruck. War natürlich durchaus mit etwas Arbeit verbunden, alle Tierchen in Form zu bringen. 
Aber insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit diesem ersten Testkauf. War bei ebay, Verkäufer _proinsects ._


----------



## Waller Michel

*Ich finde das klingt gut mit den Ködern !
Auch wenn ich es zum Angelladen nicht weit habe, käme auch für mich bestellen wesentlich billiger !
Nein Nein, die sind da nicht teuer die Köder ,nur bleibt es nie dabei! Ich finde garantiert immer noch paar Sachen die ich unbedingt brauche 
 Es ist natürlich absolut nicht die Regel, bin aber schon rein nur Köder holen und mit 2 Ruten wieder raus! 
Köder natürlich vergessen also wieder hin ,gleich noch Schnur und Rolle gekauft. ...

LG Michael *


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wir fangen ja auch nix - wir sind Franzosen (im Bedarfsfall). Also sitzen wir auch am table de coffre. Wir sind ungemein vornehm - nous sommes extrêmement nobles!


 Wenn ich kurz übersetzten darf 
Es bedeutet soviel wie " wir sind extrem nobel "
Was ja auch stimmt 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Normalerweise würde ich den Kauf im örtlichen Angelladen einer Internet-Bestellung immer vorziehen.
Aber wenn die Jungs vor Ort nicht liefern können (oder in Sachen Tackle die Preise sehr hoch sind) muß ich ausweichen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> nochn kurzes Update:
> 
> #lebendköderbestellungiminternet
> #experiment
> 
> 
> Also die Verluste bei den Maden würde ich auf weniger als 1% schätzen, bei den Pinkies waren es minimal mehr: vielleicht 2-3 Prozent an Zombies, Schluffen.
> Auch die Tauwürmer machen jetzt einen agilen Eindruck. War natürlich durchaus mit etwas Arbeit verbunden, alle Tierchen in Form zu bringen.
> Aber insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit diesem ersten Testkauf. War bei ebay, Verkäufer _proinsects ._


Ich habe Bilder vor mir - Geo bei der Köder Reha.....


----------



## geomas

Aber so was von Reha - stell Dir ne Reha, gefolgt von ner Kur mit anschließendem Wellnes-Programm vor. 
Und danach Maniküre, Pediküre und Coiffeur. Die Maden und Pinkies sind jetzt bereit für den roten Teppich!


----------



## Minimax

Börks, jetzt bin ich wieder wach, ich will doch hjur schlafen, und jetzt Bibber ichw ie son Koboldmaki vorm Monitor und muss alle 10 Minuten ins Badezimmer wo furchtbare DInge geschehen. Ich muss doch mal irgendwann leer sein. Das ist ja schlimmer als schneidern. Und die Missus kann ich nicht behelligen, die muss früh raus und ist selbst angeschlagen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Börks, jetzt bin ich wieder wach, ich will doch hjur schlafen, und jetzt Bibber ichw ie son Koboldmaki vorm Monitor und muss alle 10 Minuten ins Badezimmer wo furchtbare DInge geschehen. Ich muss doch mal irgendwann leer sein. Das ist ja schlimmer als schneidern. Und die Missus kann ich nicht behelligen, die muss früh raus und ist selbst angeschlagen.


Mach dir Rührei mit Toast. Das hilft zwar nicht unmittelbar, aber es bildet Substanz für den Durchmarsch und es ergänzt den Elektrolytverlust.


----------



## rutilus69

Weiterhin gute Besserung @Minimax 
@Andal hat Recht: immer schön die Elektrolyte auffüllen und Ruhe. Mehr kann man da kaum machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Börks, jetzt bin ich wieder wach, ich will doch hjur schlafen, und jetzt Bibber ichw ie son Koboldmaki vorm Monitor und muss alle 10 Minuten ins Badezimmer wo furchtbare DInge geschehen. Ich muss doch mal irgendwann leer sein. Das ist ja schlimmer als schneidern. Und die Missus kann ich nicht behelligen, die muss früh raus und ist selbst angeschlagen.


Es hat sich bei mir bewährt zwischen den Anfällen an einem grünen Apfel zu knabbern. Hilft zwar nicht aber macht die Gänge erträglicher


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Güte, hier ging es ja ab. Sich für ein solches Auftreten auch noch ausgerechnet DEN ÜKEL in der prallen Web Welt auszusuchen, darauf mußt erst mal kommen.
Petri dann mal allen Fängern vom WE und Hut ab vor allen die draussen waren.
Gute Besserung auch noch an @Minimax !

Schöne vorweihnachtliche Woche Euch allen!


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Wir fangen ja auch nix - wir sind Franzosen (im Bedarfsfall). Also sitzen wir auch am table de coffre. Wir sind ungemein vornehm - nous sommes extrêmement nobles!


Nobless oblige, meine Herren!
Ich habe zwischen den ganzen Rechnungen, Baukostenvoranschlägen (da kommt nicht umsonst das Wort Anschlag drin vor...), Lieferscheinen und dergleichen das Wort Weihnachtsgeld gelesen und bin fast von Stuhl gefallen! Welch günstige Fügung des Schicksals! Hat jemand einen Tipp für ne kleine, schicke, nicht zu teure Feederrolle? Ich frag nur für einen Freund.
Geoetjes


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie klein und wie teuer?


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie klein und wie teuer?


So 3000er Größe und nicht ü100 wäre schön!


----------



## Hecht100+

Schau dir mal die Quantum Mr. Pike an, wird im Moment gerade ausverkauft. Qualität wirklich gut, Freilauf auch sehr leichtgängig ( braucht man zum Feedern nicht unbedingt, hat sie aber ), gute Schnurverlegung. Ist in zwei Größen erhältlich, die kleinere müßte ungefähr eine 3000 sein. Liegt preislich so bei 60 Euronen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Junge Junge - da ist man mal nen Abend nicht da, und dann soetwas.....
Wie Ihr ja wisst, war ich am Donnerstag bei unseren Tulpigen Nachbarn in NL und habe, eigentlich überflüssig zu erwähnen, auf der Rückfahrt französiches Liedgut abgesungen.
Der Tag war trotzdem nicht vergeudet, da er mir etwas Erkenntnißgewinn gebracht hat.
Spinnfischen mit großen Ködern ist nix für alte Männer! Damit ist jetzt Schluß und ich werde die eingesparte Energie und Zeit den kleinen Silberlingen widmen.. .
Unser neuer Hund ist so ein feiner Bursche, das ich mir wieder Hoffnung mache, mal ansitzen zu können OHNE das mein Hund die Umgebung verwüstet..
Visionen vom entspannten Angeln wabern durch mein überlastetes Gehirn...
"Disziplin am Angelplatz" wir Cocos neuestes Studienfach - und ja; der Arme heißt wirklich so..


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> So 3000er Größe und nicht ü100 wäre schön!




Wie gefallen dir denn die Daiwa LT Serien(Legalis LT, Exceller LT, Fuego LT usw...)?
Die sind leicht und laufen echt gut.

Wenn es Metall sein soll, sind die Ryobis und Klone natürlich immer für unverwüstliche Langlebigkeit bekannt.


----------



## daci7

Es muss nicht zwingend Metall sein. Ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt mit Daiwa Stationärrolle so garnicht aus - müsste mich da auf dein Urteil verlassen... die beiden Händler vor Ort muss ich noch abklappern, bei einem weiß ich allerdings schon, dass der kein Daiwa im Programm hat.
Was mich ein wenig stört ist das futuristische Hochglanz-Design bei den Rollen... aber gut, ist halt unsere Zeit...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also die Dinger sind stabil(hohe Bremskraft) und leicht.
Echte PL Sieger in ihrer Preisklasse!

Lies die die Beschreibungen genau durch. Einge haben Durchsteckkurbeln, andere auch Einschraubkurbeln -je nachdem was dir besser gefällt.

Kannst bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Börks, jetzt bin ich wieder wach, ich will doch hjur schlafen, und jetzt Bibber ichw ie son Koboldmaki vorm Monitor und muss alle 10 Minuten ins Badezimmer wo furchtbare DInge geschehen. Ich muss doch mal irgendwann leer sein. Das ist ja schlimmer als schneidern. Und die Missus kann ich nicht behelligen, die muss früh raus und ist selbst angeschlagen.


Werd schnell wieder gesund,wir leiden Alle mit dir....


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja absolut!  Daiwa Rollen sind ne richtige Hausnummer! Habe ich noch keine schlechte in der Hand gehabt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Minimax 
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und drück dir die Daumen das du Weihnachten wieder fit bist! 

LG Michael


----------



## Sportfischer Neuss

hallo zusammen


----------



## Kochtopf

Servus grüezi und hallo Rainer


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Servus grüezi und hallo Rainer


Haha, ich habs mir verkniffen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Haha, ich habs mir verkniffen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kann ich nicht, meine Bewunderung dafür hast du


----------



## Waller Michel

So  bei mir ist es wie verhext ,seit ich den Urlaub am Ebro abgesagt habe wird die Hüfte täglich besser!  Hätte ich mir ja denken können!
Werde jetzt meiner Sucht nachkommen und ende der Woche auch mal wieder angeln gehen und zwar treffe ich mich mit einem alten Angelkameraden aus Brandenburg an einem Forellensee im südlichen Mecklenburg  ( nähe Grabow )
Dort gibt es einen Forellenbach mit Regenbogenforellen und Saiblingen ! Nebenan einen See auch mit schönen Friedfischen aller Art.

Wenn ich an diesen See denke muss ich allerdings sofort lachen.
2016 habe ich dort mal angesessen und beobachtet wie auf dem Parkplatz 2 Kleintransporter mit riesigen Team Aufklebern angefahren kamen .
4 Mann in Einheitskleidung sind ausgestiegen und haben sofort hochwissenschaftlich das Wasser untersucht und mit Laser vermessen!
Jetzt wurden gigantische Trolleys mit Tackel beladen und ans Wasser gekart ,dort abgesetzt und mehrfach die nächste Fuhre geholt.
Habe nur noch darauf gewartet, das eine Tribüne aufgebaut wird 
Jetzt wurde hochprofessionell das Tackel in Kampfstellung gebracht.
Nachdem das Wasser jetzt mit Fishfinder vermessen wurde ,wurde angeködert und ausgeworfen.
Es lag Spannung in der Luft!
Manche hatten sogar das Angeln beendet und sich zu Zuschauern dekradiert.
Ich hatte mittlerweile 2 Forellen und 2 Rotfedern gefangen. .....Das Profiteam angelt glaube ich heute noch  nach 6 Stunden waren Sie jedenfalls noch Schneider  

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Sportfischer Neuss schrieb:


> hallo zusammen



Ein Hallo zurück! 
Neuer Anlauf?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Börks, jetzt bin ich wieder wach, ich will doch hjur schlafen, und jetzt Bibber ichw ie son Koboldmaki vorm Monitor und muss alle 10 Minuten ins Badezimmer wo furchtbare DInge geschehen.


Was wirklich sicher hilft: Kohlekompretten aus der Apotheke (im Notfall wäre das die einfache Grill-Holzkohle), bindet den eingefangenen Gär-Gas-Muff-Kobold jedweder Gattung einfach immer.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sportfischer Neuss

Meinst du mich ?


----------



## Racklinger

daci7 schrieb:


> So 3000er Größe und nicht ü100 wäre schön!


Da gibt's im Moment viele schöne Modelle runtergesetzt, (MS Sänger, Balzer, Daiwa, Shimano etc), vor allem in der Größenordnung, einfach mal bei Google Feederrolle eingeben und dann auf Shopping gehen 
Bin auch gerade am durchstöbern, allerdings suche ich die größeren Rollen. Da lacht mich schon die ganze Zeit die WFT Fast Feeder & Braid an. Finde ich nur leider keinerlei Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte. Hat jemand schon mal von der WFT Fast Serie eine nutzen können?


----------



## Waller Michel

Sportfischer Neuss schrieb:


> Meinst du mich ?



Ja ,ich hatte so das Gefühl das Du gestern schon mal hier warst?


----------



## Sportfischer Neuss

lach das kann schon sein........


----------



## Jason

@Nordlichtangler hallo, du warst aber lange Abwesend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Sportfischer Neuss schrieb:


> lach das kann schon sein........


Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da gibt's im Moment viele schöne Modelle runtergesetzt, (MS Sänger, Balzer, Daiwa, Shimano etc), vor allem in der Größenordnung, einfach mal bei Google Feederrolle eingeben und dann auf Shopping gehen
> Bin auch gerade am durchstöbern, allerdings suche ich die größeren Rollen. Da lacht mich schon die ganze Zeit die WFT Fast Feeder & Braid an. Finde ich nur leider keinerlei Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte. Hat jemand schon mal von der WFT Fast Serie eine nutzen können?



Wenn es ne Daiwa Rolle sein soll ,für das schwere Feedern kann ich wärmstens die Daiwa Emcast 25a empfehlen. 
Mit bisschen suchen, findet man die im Netz für 90 Euro !
Ein wirklich gutes und stabiles Teil !

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Sportfischer Neuss schrieb:


> lach das kann schon sein........


Dann willkommen abermals. Ich hoffe, dass du nachvollziehen kannst warum hier ein besonderer Umgang miteinander herrscht und wenn du gewillt bist dich mitteleuropäischen Standards in Höflichkeit und Anstand zu fügen werden wir alle sicher prima miteinander auskommen


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn es ne Daiwa Rolle sein soll ,für das schwere Feedern kann ich wärmstens die Daiwa Emcast 25a empfehlen.
> Mit bisschen suchen, findet man die im Netz für 90 Euro !
> Ein wirklich gutes und stabiles Teil !
> 
> LG Michael


Sieht gut aus, aber mein Budget ist auch bei Max. 50 € veranschlagt, daher bin auf Schnäppchenjagd 
Und schwer Feedern muss ich nicht, max 60 g. Körbe, aber bisschen mehr Wurfweite und dann auch ein entsprechend höherer Schnureinzug ist für die Donau glaub ich nicht zu verachten. Aber ich lass mir da Zeit, mal schauen was es nach der Weihnachtszeit alles bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gibt


----------



## geomas

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da gibt's im Moment viele schöne Modelle runtergesetzt, (MS Sänger, Balzer, Daiwa, Shimano etc), vor allem in der Größenordnung, einfach mal bei Google Feederrolle eingeben und dann auf Shopping gehen
> Bin auch gerade am durchstöbern, allerdings suche ich die größeren Rollen. Da lacht mich schon die ganze Zeit die WFT Fast Feeder & Braid an. Finde ich nur leider keinerlei Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte. Hat jemand schon mal von der WFT Fast Serie eine nutzen können?



Ich habe mit den günstigen WFT-Rollen aus dieser Serie schon mal geliebäugelt. 
Vor einem Kauf würde ich unbedingt klären, ob man günstig an E-Spulen kommt. 
Das ist für mich persönlich ein K.O.-Kriterium.

Hatte es bei super laufenden (preisgesenkten und damit super-günstigen) Rollen schon, daß die E-Spule mehr kostet als die Rolle.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Racklinger 
60 Gramm ist natürlich nicht so schwer ,dafür würde es auch ein Feeder Modell ,der Daiwa Ninja Reihe gut tun !
Damit macht man nicht viel falsch! Kostenpunkt im Netz etwas über 50 Euro ,aber vielleicht bekommst du auch eine gebrauchte? 

Viel Glück beim Finden und LG


----------



## Hecht100+

WFt Fast 6000, läuft, bremst und funktioniert ganz normal. Keine Besonderheiten im letzten Jahr. Einfach eine normale Rolle.


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - schön, daß Du mal wieder am Stammtisch vorbeigeschaut hast. 
Hoffentlich war Deine Abwesenheit nicht mit meinen „Silke-Sprüchen” zu Zeiten, als unser Kochtopf einen Namen für seine Silstar suchte, begründet...


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe mit den günstigen WFT-Rollen aus dieser Serie schon mal geliebäugelt.
> Vor einem Kauf würde ich unbedingt klären, ob man günstig an E-Spulen kommt.
> Das ist für mich persönlich ein K.O.-Kriterium.
> 
> Hatte es bei super laufenden (preisgesenkten und damit super-günstigen) Rollen schon, daß die E-Spule mehr kostet als die Rolle.


Nach E-Spulen schau ich schon gar nicht mehr, dass ist ja wie nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So  bei mir ist es wie verhext ,seit ich den Urlaub am Ebro abgesagt habe wird die Hüfte täglich besser!  Hätte ich mir ja denken können!
> Werde jetzt meiner Sucht nachkommen und ende der Woche auch mal wieder angeln gehen und zwar treffe ich mich mit einem alten Angelkameraden aus Brandenburg an einem Forellensee im südlichen Mecklenburg  ( nähe Grabow )
> Dort gibt es einen Forellenbach mit Regenbogenforellen und Saiblingen ! Nebenan einen See auch mit schönen Friedfischen aller Art.
> 
> Wenn ich an diesen See denke muss ich allerdings sofort lachen.
> 2016 habe ich dort mal angesessen und beobachtet wie auf dem Parkplatz 2 Kleintransporter mit riesigen Team Aufklebern angefahren kamen .
> 4 Mann in Einheitskleidung sind ausgestiegen und haben sofort hochwissenschaftlich das Wasser untersucht und mit Laser vermessen!
> Jetzt wurden gigantische Trolleys mit Tackel beladen und ans Wasser gekart ,dort abgesetzt und mehrfach die nächste Fuhre geholt.
> Habe nur noch darauf gewartet, das eine Tribüne aufgebaut wird
> Jetzt wurde hochprofessionell das Tackel in Kampfstellung gebracht.
> Nachdem das Wasser jetzt mit Fishfinder vermessen wurde ,wurde angeködert und ausgeworfen.
> Es lag Spannung in der Luft!
> Manche hatten sogar das Angeln beendet und sich zu Zuschauern dekradiert.
> Ich hatte mittlerweile 2 Forellen und 2 Rotfedern gefangen. .....Das Profiteam angelt glaube ich heute noch  nach 6 Stunden waren Sie jedenfalls noch Schneider
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334190
> Anhang anzeigen 334189


Netter Bericht,schöne Fotos.


----------



## Sportfischer Neuss

danke sehr 
man wird es sehen , Standpunkte sind allerdings auch dazu da sie zu vertreten


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> 60 Gramm ist natürlich nicht so schwer ,dafür würde es auch ein Feeder Modell ,der Daiwa Ninja Reihe gut tun !
> Damit macht man nicht viel falsch! Kostenpunkt im Netz etwas über 50 Euro ,aber vielleicht bekommst du auch eine gebrauchte?
> 
> Viel Glück beim Finden und LG


Die habe ich auch schon im Blick, die würde ich dann aber beim Tackle-Dealer kaufen. Da könnte ich dann noch eine E-Spule aushandeln. Wollte aber auch mal nach was anderes gucken ausser Daiwa


----------



## Hering 58

Sportfischer Neuss schrieb:


> hallo zusammen


 Hallo Rainer,bist wieder dabei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Eben gekommen. Habe den schon mal bei nem deutschen Jagdversand für 40 Tacken gesehen, soll 150 kg tragen. Mich samt Töpfchen (~130kg) trägt er ohne zu murren, die Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung, das ganze Konstrukt ist recht leicht und in die Tasche passen Köder, Verpflegung und ein gerüttelt maß an Nubbsies.

Nichts tolles, klar, aber für 15,- ne coole Sache und wenn es zwei Jahre Pirschen mitmacht hat er sein Zenit gegeben.

*ed*
Hier noch der link
https://a.aliexpress.com/PrqQ31mSR


----------



## Kochtopf

Sportfischer Neuss schrieb:


> danke sehr
> man wird es sehen , Standpunkte sind allerdings auch dazu da sie zu vertreten


Es gibt für alles einen richtigen Ort und für sowas ist er nicht hier


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> WFt Fast 6000, läuft, bremst und funktioniert ganz normal. Keine Besonderheiten im letzten Jahr. Einfach eine normale Rolle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334206
> Anhang anzeigen 334207


Schöne Rolle.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler - schön, daß Du mal wieder am Stammtisch vorbeigeschaut hast.
> Hoffentlich war Deine Abwesenheit nicht mit meinen „Silke-Sprüchen” zu Zeiten, als unser Kochtopf einen Namen für seine Silstar suchte, begründet...


Du hast da ein Händchen für - die Darrent Valley wolltest du wie meinen Vater (Valdemar) benennen, ich musste sehr grinsen.

Schön das @Nordlichtangler  wieder an Bord ist


----------



## Sportfischer Neuss

lach okay,
ich fange nicht wieder damit an 
reiche dir und anderen die hand und verhalte mich nach dem Spruch jeder jeck ist anders. 
Und man muß auch gönne könne


----------



## Dorschbremse

Der richtige Weg wäre gewesen, sich an die Forenleitung zu wenden und das Gespräch zu suchen... 

Stattdessen haste zwei weitere Accounts angelegt, fortgesetzt die Regeln gebrochen und damit die Tür zugeworfen. 

So long....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.


Ja, es geht auch ohne Forum, ganz erstaunlich etwa 2 Monate, aber bleibt einem leider nichts anderes über, wenn die Zeit vorne und hinten nicht mehr hinreicht. Und dann eben durchziehen ...
Wobei der hier wettermäßig sehr besch...nene November auch seinen guten Teil beigetragen hat, bei sowas besser gar nicht mehr dran denken.
Jetzt die Tage bis 20 Grad am Südrand DE, das hatte ich mir eigentlich für den November gewünscht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der richtige Weg wäre gewesen, sich an die Forenleitung zu wenden und das Gespräch zu suchen...
> 
> Stattdessen haste zwei weitere Accounts angelegt, fortgesetzt die Regeln gebrochen und damit die Tür zugeworfen.
> 
> So long....



Ganz genau! Sonst  bräuchte man auch keine AGBs ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja, es geht auch ohne Forum, ganz erstaunlich etwa 2 Monate, aber bleibt einem leider nichts anderes über, wenn die Zeit vorne und hinten nicht mehr hinreicht. Und dann eben durchziehen ...
> Wobei der hier wettermäßig sehr besch...nene November auch seinen guten Teil beigetragen hat, bei sowas besser gar nicht mehr dran denken.
> Jetzt die Tage bis 20 Grad am Südrand DE, das hatte ich mir eigentlich für den November gewünscht.


Mein Zitat galt eigentlich dem Rainer. 
Aber trotzdem schön, dass du wieder da bist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler - schön, daß Du mal wieder am Stammtisch vorbeigeschaut hast.
> Hoffentlich war Deine Abwesenheit nicht mit meinen „Silke-Sprüchen” zu Zeiten, als unser Kochtopf einen Namen für seine Silstar suchte, begründet...


definitiv nicht  bischen scherzen und necken muss ja auch sein, das hab ich sogar vermisst. Vor allem die Selbsthilfegruppe der "Heavily Addicted".


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 334208
> 
> Eben gekommen. Habe den schon mal bei nem deutschen Jagdversand für 40 Tacken gesehen, soll 150 kg tragen. Mich samt Töpfchen (~130kg) trägt er ohne zu murren, die Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung, das ganze Konstrukt ist recht leicht und in die Tasche passen Köder, Verpflegung und ein gerüttelt maß an Nubbsies.
> 
> Nichts tolles, klar, aber für 15,- ne coole Sache und wenn es zwei Jahre Pirschen mitmacht hat er sein Zenit gegeben



Der Stuhl sieht wirklich gut aus! 
Habe so 98 KG und bisher immer vor solchen Stühlen Respekt gehabt 
Aber der sieht jedenfalls auf dem Foto stabil aus !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Sonst  bräuchte man auch keine AGBs !
> 
> LG Michael


Und wech ist er wieder.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das wäre sowieso nicht gut gegangen! 
Manche lernen nicht dazu ,wobei Freundlichkeit und Anstand zur Grundausstattung gehören sollten. 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Nach E-Spulen schau ich schon gar nicht mehr, dass ist ja wie nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen


Chance besteht eigentlich nur noch bei den Hardbody-Vormodellen von Daiwa (H und HA), die zudem recht günstig sind/waren und viel Grundstabilität mitbringen. 
Aber deutlich nach einem zu erfolgenden Reel-Tech-Loving gieren ...
Da kann mann schon mal für 2 E-Spulen einen ganzen Rollenkarton kaufen, und den Rollenbody ohne Spule als E-Teil einlagern. 

Selbst der Ryobi-Label hat das leider leider aufgegeben.
Ich schätze, ich habe die letzten 3 Jahre einige Life-Time-Vorratshalden angelegt ... kratzt mich einfach nicht mehr so sehr.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der Stuhl sieht wirklich gut aus!
> Habe so 98 KG und bisher immer vor solchen Stühlen Respekt gehabt
> Aber der sieht jedenfalls auf dem Foto stabil aus !
> 
> LG Michael


Klar der ist nix für heavy duty mondlandschaften aber für nen Tag Wanderangeln am Fluss oder nen kurzansitz ist es cool


----------



## Waller Michel

Genau!
Halt mal für den kurzen Ansitz ,wenn man die Zeit nicht mit schleppen verbringen möchte!
Dafür ideal, nur halten muss er mich halt  

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Den teilweise noch neu erhältlichen Ninja-A-Modellen liegt eine Metall-E-Spule bei. Die Rollen laufen (meiner Meinung nach) prima und sind oft für unter 40 bis etwa 50€ zu finden.
Hab neulich eine Preston Extremity-Feederrolle erstanden und war überrascht, daß auch dieser Rolle eine vollwertige E-Spule (identisch mit der normalen Spule) beilag.


Meine Warnung vor teuren oder schwer erhältlichen E-Spulen ging eher in Richtung Ryobi/WFT. Vor einem Kauf würde ich klären, ob man E-Spulen gleich mitbestellen kann.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Den teilweise noch neu erhältlichen Ninja-A-Modellen liegt eine Metall-E-Spule bei. Die Rollen laufen (meiner Meinung nach) prima und sind oft für unter 40 bis etwa 50€ zu finden.
> Hab neulich eine Preston Extremity-Feederrolle erstanden und war überrascht, daß auch dieser Rolle eine vollwertige E-Spule (identisch mit der normalen Spule) beilag.
> 
> 
> Meine Warnung vor teuren oder schwer erhältlichen E-Spulen ging eher in Richtung Ryobi/WFT. Vor einem Kauf würde ich klären, ob man E-Spulen gleich mitbestellen kann.



Die Match und Feedermodelle der Ninja A liegen glaube ich ganz leicht über 50 Euro ,aber absolut top Rollen genau wie die LT Modelle auch ....würde ich einer WFT vorziehen. ....ich bin aber auch nicht neutral 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Vor einem Kauf würde ich klären, ob man E-Spulen gleich mitbestellen kann.


Wenn wir das alle täten und immer sehr deutlich machen würden, wäre wohl schnell vorbei mit dieser Unsitte, keine Zweitspule mehr beizulegen oder diese nur proforma auszuweisen (also nicht real zeitnah beschaffbar).
Einfach *Kaufverweigerung* ohne E-Spule, das Zauberwort zur Erziehung der Handler und vor allem Vertriebsketten/Hersteller.
"Würde ich ja gerne kaufen, aber beschaffe erstmal eine E-Spule ...."


----------



## Hecht100+

Hier hast du mal den Vergleich zwischen Ninja A 4000 und WFt 6000. Eigentlich gibt es keinen. Laufen beide gleich gut, WFt hat nur einen Vorteil, Kurbel lässt sich auf Knopfdruck anlegen. Und von der Größe tun 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
sie sich auch nicht viel.


----------



## Racklinger

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der richtige Weg wäre gewesen, sich an die Forenleitung zu wenden und das Gespräch zu suchen...
> 
> Stattdessen haste zwei weitere Accounts angelegt, fortgesetzt die Regeln gebrochen und damit die Tür zugeworfen.
> 
> So long....


Hartnäckig ist er ja


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier hast du mal den Vergleich zwischen Ninja A 4000 und WFt 6000. Eigentlich gibt es keinen. Laufen beide gleich gut, WFt hat nur einen Vorteil, Kurbel lässt sich auf Knopfdruck anlegen. Und von der Größe tun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sie sich auch nicht viel.


Ah ja, ok . Aber die neue Lt Serie fällt ja glaub ich wieder bisschen kleiner aus oder?


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Match und Feedermodelle der Ninja A liegen glaube ich ganz leicht über 50 Euro ,aber absolut top Rollen genau wie die LT Modelle auch ....würde ich einer WFT vorziehen. ....ich bin aber auch nicht neutral
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334212


Ahhh du nennst sie dein eigen, ist sie vergleichbar mit ihren Vorgängern der A-Serie?
Edit: oder ist dass eine A-Serie?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ah ja, ok . Aber die neue Lt Serie fällt ja glaub ich wieder bisschen kleiner aus oder?


Die sind komplett anders, kommen auch von woanders, laut Aufdruck aus Vietnam. Also nicht mehr China-Ware.
Bin mal gespannt, ob das als Billigtrend anhält ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Tach,

AP hat (noch) welche für die WFT Fast & xxx im Angebot,zwar sicherlich nicht von 2019,aber da dürfte nur die Farbe anders sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die sind komplett anders, kommen auch von woanders, laut Aufdruck aus Vietnam. Also nicht mehr China-Ware.
> Bin mal gespannt, ob das als Billigtrend anhält ...


Klar wird es das. In China steigen Lebensstandard und Löhne und deswegen wird ausgewichen - und in 30 Jahren wird Vietnam zu teuer sein, dann geht es vielleicht nach Afrika


----------



## Andal

Siehste... China fängt schon an, zum Qualitätsherstellungsland zu werden. Wie weiland Japan. 

Aber in 30 Jahren gehe ich auf die 88 zu. Denke mal, da wird es mir wurscht sein, wo das Gerödel herkommt - wenn ich so alt werde.


----------



## Andal

Was ich allerdings nie kapieren werde... wenn man wo nicht gelitten ist, wieso muss man dann ums Verrecken dabei sein? Wenn ich aus einem Beisl fliege, dann krauche ich doch nicht augenblicklich wieder mit hochgeschlagenem Kragen bei der Aborttüre wieder herein!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

32000 Beiträge im Thread <- Wwwwwahnsinn !

Hat sich nichts geändert, wird höchstens nur noch schlimmer mit der Schreibrate im Ükel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nie kapieren werde... wenn man wo nicht gelitten ist, wieso muss man dann ums Verrecken dabei sein? Wenn ich aus einem Beisl fliege, dann krauche ich doch nicht augenblicklich wieder mit hochgeschlagenem Kragen bei der Aborttüre wieder herein!


----------



## Dorschbremse

Chapeau - ihr Ükeljünger!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aber in 30 Jahren gehe ich auf die 88 zu. Denke mal, da wird es mir wurscht sein, wo das Gerödel herkommt - wenn ich so alt werde.


Soll ich dich dann dran erinnern? 
Die Zeit vergeht viel zu schnell, vor allem schneller als geplant. Da muss ein konzeptioneller Fehler   drin sein, ein Zeitwurm oder Zeitmade sozusagen.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Soll ich dich dann dran erinnern?
> Die Zeit vergeht viel zu schnell, vor allem schneller als geplant. Da muss ein konzeptioneller Fehler   drin sein, ein Zeitwurm oder Zeitmade sozusagen.


Anno 2049.........

"Du wolltest mich an was erinnern!"
"Stimmt - aber an was!"
"Habs vergessen. War aber toll, dass wir darüber gesprochen haben!"


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ahhh du nennst sie dein eigen, ist sie vergleichbar mit ihren Vorgängern der A-Serie?
> Edit: oder ist dass eine A-Serie?



Der Unterschied zwischen der Ninja A und der LT liegt hauptsächlich in der Schnurverlegung die LT hat das gleichnamige Prinzip! 
Dann sind Sie wohl noch ein paar Gramm leichter geworden laut Herstellerangaben .
Der Unterschied ist jetzt aber nicht so Extrem. 
Die Qualität für den Preis ist weiterhin absolut top !

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja, es geht auch ohne Forum, ganz erstaunlich etwa 2 Monate, aber bleibt einem leider nichts anderes über, wenn die Zeit vorne und hinten nicht mehr hinreicht. Und dann eben durchziehen ...
> UOTE]
> 
> Wie willst DU das je wieder aufholen??
> 
> Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der richtige Weg wäre gewesen, sich an die Forenleitung zu wenden und das Gespräch zu suchen...
> 
> Stattdessen haste zwei weitere Accounts angelegt, fortgesetzt die Regeln gebrochen und damit die Tür zugeworfen.
> 
> So long....


Und wieder ein Troll auf Reisen......


----------



## Kneto

Ich bin nun schon seit dem Frühjahr auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gestühl. Bisher nutze ich einen der Marke JRC mit ca. 5kg Eigengewicht, allerdings ergeht es diesem wie seinem Vorgänger (gleiches Modell nur anderes Branding) der Marke CHUB, es gehen die Nähte der Sitzfläche auf und der Stoff reibt sich durch. Es scheint als wären die Stühle einfach mit der heißen Nadel genäht.
Mein Körpergewicht von ~80kg schließe ich als Grund aus. Da nun beide Marken zu Pure-Fishing gehören schenke ich denen erstmal keine weitere Beachtung.
Im Fokus habe ich nun den Fox Duralite Low Chair mit knapp 3kg Eigengewicht, jetzt nicht gerade der günstigste aber schon für um die 75€ zu bekommen. Von der Marke Fox habe ich bisher auch nicht all zu viel negatives gehört und ich denke dort auch etwas mehr Qualität für mein Geld zu bekommen. Hauptgrund ist hier das schon erwähnte geringere Eigengewicht.
Nun stell ich mir aber die Frage ob es nun wieder das Modell mit Armlehne sein soll? Welches natürlich etwas mehr kostet, aber das lasse ich jetzt erst einmal außen vor. Wie steht ihr zu der Materie, "mit" oder "ohne" Armlehne?

Besten Dank für eure Meinungen und Denkanstösse!

bisheriger Stuhl: JRC/Chub
favorisierter Stuhl: FOX


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich benutze ja seit diesem Jahr den Korum Aeronium und bin damit nach etlichen Ausflügen immer noch zufrieden.

Ganz besonders das Gewicht kommt mir sehr entgegen bei längeren Wegen.

Ich benutze nur Stühle ohne Armelehnen und habe bei meinem alten Stuhl diese sogar extra entfernt.

Die Dinger sind immer im Weg irgendwie und wiegen auch noch zusätzlich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kneto: Ich bevorzuge ohne Armlehne. Ist leichter, klemmt weniger und der Hund kann einfacher auf den Schoß klettern. Außerdem verwende ich gerne „Anbauten“ wie eine Futterschale und ein Ködertablett. Ne Armlehne ist da nur in Wege. Und die Rute, wenn sie denn im Rutenhalter neben dem Thron ruht, ist ohne Armlehne schneller zu greifen.


----------



## Kneto

Der Korum Aeronium macgt auch keinen schlechten Eindruck, Preis-/Gewichtstechnisch liegt er ja ungefähr beim FOX. 
Das Polster ist beim Korum ja so eine art Mesh, ist diese nicht etwas zugig am Rücken? Habe da etwas die Befürchtung das dies im Frühjahr/Herbst etwas frisch bzw. kalt werden könnte.
Aber eine alternative die ich berücksichtigen werde, Super!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kneto schrieb:


> Der Korum Aeronium macgt auch keinen schlechten Eindruck, Preis-/Gewichtstechnisch liegt er ja ungefähr beim FOX.
> Das Polster ist beim Korum ja so eine art Mesh, ist diese nicht etwas zugig am Rücken? Habe da etwas die Befürchtung das dies im Frühjahr/Herbst etwas frisch bzw. kalt werden könnte.
> Aber eine alternative die ich berücksichtigen werde, Super!




Ja das stimmt schon.
Aber der Stuhl lässt sich nach einem Schauer einafch abwischen und ist dann wieder trocken weil das stabile Netzmaterial gummiert ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kneto schrieb:


> Ich bin nun schon seit dem Frühjahr auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gestühl. Bisher nutze ich einen der Marke JRC mit ca. 5kg Eigengewicht, allerdings ergeht es diesem wie seinem Vorgänger (gleiches Modell nur anderes Branding) der Marke CHUB, es gehen die Nähte der Sitzfläche auf und der Stoff reibt sich durch. Es scheint als wären die Stühle einfach mit der heißen Nadel genäht.
> Mein Körpergewicht von ~80kg schließe ich als Grund aus. Da nun beide Marken zu Pure-Fishing gehören schenke ich denen erstmal keine weitere Beachtung.
> Im Fokus habe ich nun den Fox Duralite Low Chair mit knapp 3kg Eigengewicht, jetzt nicht gerade der günstigste aber schon für um die 75€ zu bekommen. Von der Marke Fox habe ich bisher auch nicht all zu viel negatives gehört und ich denke dort auch etwas mehr Qualität für mein Geld zu bekommen. Hauptgrund ist hier das schon erwähnte geringere Eigengewicht.
> Nun stell ich mir aber die Frage ob es nun wieder das Modell mit Armlehne sein soll? Welches natürlich etwas mehr kostet, aber das lasse ich jetzt erst einmal außen vor. Wie steht ihr zu der Materie, "mit" oder "ohne" Armlehne?
> 
> Besten Dank für eure Meinungen und Denkanstösse!
> 
> bisheriger Stuhl: JRC/Chub
> favorisierter Stuhl: FOX



Also bei Stühle, Liegen usw kaufe ich auch nur noch Fox ! Ist einfach gute Qualität! 
Wenn es klein wenig günstiger sein soll? 
Habe 2 Liegen in Camo und 2 Karpfenstühle in Camo von Behr die sind wirklich auch sehr gut! 
Ansonsten macht man mit Fox garantiert nix falsch. 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Ich bin mit meinem Feeder adjust Chair von Decathlon sehr zufrieden. Er ist sehr preiswert, modular erweiterbar und ich kann ihn sowohl zum Feederfischen als auch zum Matchfischen nehmen. Modular bedeutet das ich einen Tisch und Rutenhalter links und/oder rechts montieren kann. Für den Preis ist der unschlagbar. Wenn man mehr für noch bessere Qualität ausgeben mag dann würde ich Korum oder Preston empfehlen.


----------



## Peter_Piper

Hallo liebe Stammtischler,
zu der Rollenfrage möchte ich auch noch zwei Modelle beisteuern. Einmal die bereits erwähnte WFT, eine gute und stabile Rolle. gibt's HIER für knapp 33 Euronen und zum zweiten die Browning Backfire. Die hat sogar eine Ersatzspule dabei. Die WFT hatte ich testweise gefischt und fand sie vom ersten Eindruck echt OK. Die Browning hatte ich selbst mal ne Zeit lang an einer 60 gr Feederrute und war vom P/L durchaus zufrieden.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe seit einer halben Ewigkeit den Fox Adjusta Level Chair - das Urmodell. Der hat mich auch brav getragen, als ich noch 50 kg mehr hatte.
Und ohne Armlehnen! Die stören mich beim Fischen zu sehr.


----------



## Kneto

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Feeder adjust Chair von Decathlon sehr zufrieden. Er ist sehr preiswert, modular erweiterbar und ich kann ihn sowohl zum Feederfischen als auch zum Matchfischen nehmen. Modular bedeutet das ich einen Tisch und Rutenhalter links und/oder rechts montieren kann. Für den Preis ist der unschlagbar. Wenn man mehr für noch bessere Qualität ausgeben mag dann würde ich Korum oder Preston empfehlen.


Mit über 8kg fällt dieser leider viel zu schwer aus. Ich möchte ja weniger tragen müssen bzw. nicht noch einen Trolley oder ähnliches verwenden müssen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Kneto schrieb:


> Mit über 8kg fällt dieser leider viel zu schwer aus. Ich möchte ja weniger tragen müssen bzw. nicht noch einen Trolley oder ähnliches verwenden müssen.


Der Stuhl ist nicht leicht. Ich gehe aber davon aus das der Stuhl aber nur knapp über 5 kg wiegt. Die 8,3kg beziehen sich auf den Stuhl mit Tisch/Tischbein und Rutenhalter. Wenn es jemanden interessiert kann ich den morgen mal wiegen. Wenn Du aber was sehr leichtes suchst ist dieser Stuhl aber nichts für dich. Preston und Korum haben Leichtbaustühle, es gibt auch einen der am Rucksack zum Transport montiert werden kann.


----------



## Andal

Die Krönung in Sachen Komfort ist aber der von @Tricast in Frühsommer erworbene Fox Recliner MkI - allerdings bald mehr Liege, als Stuhl.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fox baut schon geile Sachen  
Bei Ruten Rollen etc gucke ich meistens das ich Daiwa bekomme  ( natürlich mit Ausnahmen )
Bei Stühlen ,Liegen ,Tische und Taschen auch Kleidung und Schuhe bin ich Fox Fan  
Es ist zwar beides nicht das günstigste beim Kauf, aber auf Dauer gesehen kann man nicht günstiger kaufen! Man hat die Sachen ewig 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#stuhl

Ich habe mich nach langem Hin und Her und Probesitzen im Angelladen für einen Feederchair entschieden und mag das Teil. Ist der billigste von Matrix - Accessory Chair. Der ist stabil, ist nicht zu schwer und sperrig im Transport und man kann schön viel Zeugs ranbauen. (Gewicht knapp über 5kg, Preis war 65€)


#rolle

Die Backfire von Browning hatte ich hier früher mal erwähnt. Nur so viel: ich hatte drei Stück davon und alle Exemplare machten ihrem Namen alle „Ehre”...
Falls Du, @Peter_Piper , diese Rolle noch in Benutzung hast: ich habe etliche E-Spulen zu verschenken. Meine sind vom Modell 630FD, glaub ich.


----------



## Kneto

@Waller Michel: Genau das ist jetzt bei der Stuhlfrage (zweideutiges Wort) auch mein Gedanke. Er soll langlebig, leicht und dabei auch möglich bequem sein. Wenn sich das Gewicht zu vorher fast halbieren lässt ist das doch gut.

Edit: So komisch dass auch klingt, aber wenn ich denn dazu komme und an einem Hegefischen meines Vereins teilnehme läuft es zu 99% aufs Feedern hinaus, und da sitze ich nur selten in meinem Stuhl. Bevorzugt sitze ich dann ganz einfach auf einer Armaflex-Matte (Matten für Kälteisolierung) die auch den Hintern im Frühjahr/Herbst wohlig warm hält. Aber das resultiert auch aus den Gegebenheiten vor Ort, da kann der Stuhl auch hinderlich sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Den Matrix Feederstuhl hab ich auch gerade unter Beobachtung bei Ebay ...kostet dort 134 Euronen und wie @geomas schon geschrieben hat! Nur 5 Kilo und man kann einiges anbauen!
Gibt da jede Menge Zubehör, bzw passt alles für 25mm Gestänge .
Bin normal zum feedern immer mit meiner Rive Sitzkiepe losgezogen ,das ist für Wettkampf oder ähnliches auch okay.
Trotzdem ist so ein Stuhl schon bequemer!
@Kneto ,wäre das nicht vielleicht was ?

LG Michael

Nachtrag : ich habe die delux Edition unter Beobachtung, deshalb der Preisunterschied .


----------



## Andal

Ich kann mich bisher über Fox (und Matrix) auch nicht beschweren. Und unbillig können andere ja auch sein.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Fox baut schon geile Sachen
> Bei Ruten Rollen etc gucke ich meistens das ich Daiwa bekomme  ( natürlich mit Ausnahmen )
> Bei Stühlen ,Liegen ,Tische und Taschen auch Kleidung und Schuhe bin ich Fox Fan
> Es ist zwar beides nicht das günstigste beim Kauf, aber auf Dauer gesehen kann man nicht günstiger kaufen! Man hat die Sachen ewig
> 
> LG Michael


Fox hat gute Sachen. Keine Frage. Aber wer billig kauf, kauft zwei mal. Und das habe ich mir mittlerweile abgewöhnt. Egal, ob bei Angelsachen oder Werkzeug oder sonst was. Wenn ich was Gescheites haben möchte und es ist etwas teurer, spare ich drauf hin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kneto

@Waller Michel: Der ist mir mit seinen 5kg genauso leicht/schwer wie mein jetziger, also keine wirkliche alternative. Auch stehe ich nicht so auf "Anbauklimmbimm", bin da eher Purist oder Oldschool.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Fox hat gute Sachen. Keine Frage. Aber wer billig kauf, kauft zwei mal. Und das habe ich mir mittlerweile abgewöhnt. Egal, ob bei Angelsachen oder Werkzeug oder sonst was. Wenn ich was Gescheites haben möchte und es ist etwas teurer, spare ich drauf hin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ganz genau ich auch! 
Absolut auch bei Werkzeug! Hazet ,Gedore ,Metabo usw ....da hat man fast was fürs Leben! 
Selbe bei fast allem ,auch Angelzeug 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Eine Backfire ist mir auch schon abgekackt. Von heute auf gleich wars mit dem Spulenhub vorbei.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ganz genau ich auch!
> Absolut auch bei Werkzeug! Hazet ,Gedore ,Metabo usw ....da hat man fast was fürs Leben!
> Selbe bei fast allem ,auch Angelzeug
> 
> LG Michael


Hazet ist Top, Gedore kenn ich nicht und Metabo ist nicht so meins. Eher Makita oder Bosch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei Ruten Rollen etc gucke ich meistens das ich Daiwa bekomme  ( natürlich mit Ausnahmen )
> Bei Stühlen ,Liegen ,Tische und Taschen auch Kleidung und Schuhe bin ich Fox Fan


Ist ne gute Eingrenzung und Definition für Fox-Kram.
Weil eben Daiwa meist bei Ruten und Rollen besser u. günstiger anbietet, zumindest wenn die reduzierten Angebote kommen. 
Fox ist in meiner Einschätzung ein Zitronen-Rekordhalter bei ziemlich teuer angebotenen Salzstangen-Ruten, zumindest bei den leichten Spinruten und superleichten Carbonstäbchen. Vlt. liegt das auch einfach nicht in deren Kompetenzbereich.
Eigentlich können nämlich heutige Blanks kaum noch brechen.


----------



## Jason

Aber so eine günstige China-Pin werde ich mir zulegen. Da werde ich @Kochtopf am Mittwoch bei unserem Treffen ansetzen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Trotta

Wirklich genügsamen Minimalisten (also explizit nicht Forenschwergewichten mit Qualitäts- und Komfortanspruch) kann ich diesen Stuhl für 20€ empfehlen. Meiner Bohnenstangenhaftigkeit hält er seit Jahren stand, und das Packmaß ist unschlagbar - passt zur Not mit ins Rutenfutteral.







Und ja, samstags kommt die Bundesligakonferenz mit ans Wasser...


----------



## geomas

Der fetzt ja, der ^ Dreispitz-Stuhl! Ein schönes Gewässer hast Du auch, @Trotter !




Die bekannten Faltstühle mit Bierdosenhaltern in den Armlehnen hingegen sind für mich so was wie die Leggings für den Mann, also ähhh, nein, ich verzichte besser auf weitere Erläuterungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ein schönes Gewässer hast Du auch, Trotter !


Vor allem das diesseitige Ufer sieht schön ziemlich eben aus! 

Naturalunterbau ist auch was feines, muss man nicht hin u. her schleppen.

Ich werfe mal als Variante den eingegrabenen und befestigten Sitzplatz in die Arena, da braucht es nur noch eine leichte dicke Isomatte.


----------



## Kneto

Von Lafuma gibt es auch noch so einen Minimalist-Stuhl, doch so niedrig möchte ich dann auf dauer auch nicht sitzen.
Auch habe ich an meinem Gewässern nicht viele steile Uferzonen wo er durch seine Bauart Anwendung finden könnte.
>>Lafuma CB<<


----------



## Andal

An den lässt sich auch allerlei Klimbim anbauen...........









						Fox - Adjusta Level Chair| MUR-TACKLE-SHOP
					

Fox - Adjusta Level Chair jetzt günstig online kaufen ✔ Schnelle Lieferung ✔ Dein zuverlässiger Angelzubehör-Händler seit mehr als 20 Jahren! | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP




					www.mur-tackle-shop.de


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> Der fetzt ja, der ^ Dreispitz-Stuhl! Ein schönes Gewässer hast Du auch, @Trotter !
> 
> Die bekannten Faltstühle mit Bierdosenhaltern in den Armlehnen hingegen sind für mich so was wie die Leggings für den Mann, also ähhh, nein, ich verzichte besser auf weitere Erläuterungen.



Das ist der Hohenzollernkanal (im Volksmund HOKA genannt) im Wedding. Neben vereinzelten Bibern, Eisvögeln, Füchsen begegnet man dort auch schon mal einem Wildschwein. Mein Image Consultant hadert auch mit der Außenwirkung des Stuhls, aber er ist halt echt praktisch...


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also bei Stühle, Liegen usw kaufe ich auch nur noch Fox ! Ist einfach gute Qualität!
> Wenn es klein wenig günstiger sein soll?
> Habe 2 Liegen in Camo und 2 Karpfenstühle in Camo von Behr die sind wirklich auch sehr gut!
> Ansonsten macht man mit Fox garantiert nix falsch.
> 
> LG Michael


Ich habe den hier und bin zufrieden:








						Behr Carp-Stuhl EXCLUSIVE CAMOU günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Behr Carp-Stuhl EXCLUSIVE CAMOU günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Genau die hab ich auch! Und die Liegen! 
Sind top !


----------



## Kochtopf

#stuhl

Uch nutze einen Sänger Anacpnda lite slumber tralala, ca 6 kg.

Er ist ok, relativ bequem, recht stabil... aber jeden der mehr als 3 Stunden angeln geht kann ich mur raten: achte auf eine lange Rückenlehne damit du den Kopf anlehnen kannst. Ich tat es nicht und bereue es zutiefst. Ich bin pro Armlehnen wegen Gemütlichkeit und man (ich) komme einfach schneller hoch als ohne. Ob der Stuhl jetzt 5 oder 4,5 kg wiegt ist für mich unerheblich wenn ich nicht rove


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Genau die hab ich auch! Und die Liegen!
> Sind top !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334230


Die sind wirklich Top.Und die Liegen brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Tricast

Den Dreispitz von Trotter finde ich genial!!! 1-2 Ruten, 4 Banksticks, Kescherstock und den Dreispitz ins Futteral; noch ein kleiner Rucksack für die Nubsies und ab geht die Post.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Den einen perfekten Angelstuhl für alle Gelegenheiten gibts wohl leider nicht. 
Für Gewässer mit ebenem und halbwegs festem Ufer finde ich eine Lösung wie den „Dreispitz” oder Kochtopfs Neuerwerb praktisch, solange man keine Ewigkeit ansitzt.
Bei vielen Stühlen stört mich die relative niedrige Sitzposition. „Abhängen” am Wasser ist nicht so mein Ding. Hab etliche, auch teure „Karpfenstühle” im Angelladen probe-gesessen und bin jetzt happy mit meiner Entscheidung für den billigen Feederchair.
Hängt eben von vielen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Frühjahr den CHUB OUTCAST EZ BACK COMFY CHAIR geholt, Höhe ausgefahren 47 überall, vorne noch erheblich verlängerbar. Was mir aber besonders gefiel war, das man die Rückenpolsterung auch auffahren konnte und man so eine Rückenlehnenlänge von ca. 65 cm erreicht, was sehr angenehm ist. Schlammfüße und Armlehnen hat er auch noch.


Kochtopf hat so recht, stimme ihm voll zu.


----------



## Waller Michel

*Ja so ist es! Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es nicht! 
kommt aber wirklich auch auf die Angelmethode drauf an! Beim Karpfen oder Waller Angeln mag ich schon einen Karpfenstuhl ....
Beim Matchangeln oder Feedern Feederstuhl .
Ansonsten auch was wo man höher sitzt !

LG Michael *


----------



## Waller Michel

Gerade habe ich aus verlässlicher Quelle erfahren, das für 2020 in Niedersachsen geplant ist, das Nachtangeln stark einzuschränken. ......das wäre aus meiner Sicht hoch ärgerlich! 
Mal gespannt was bei rum kommt! 
Egal wie, ne Einschränkung kotzt mich jetzt schon an .

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Trotter schrieb:


> Das ist der Hohenzollernkanal (im Volksmund HOKA genannt) im Wedding. Neben vereinzelten Bibern, Eisvögeln, Füchsen begegnet man dort auch schon mal einem Wildschwein.



Hahaha, wie seltsam dass wir uns noch nie über den Weg gelaufen sind. Ich habe aber das gute Gefühl, das wir uns erkennen werden, wenn wir uns sehen.
Übrigens auch ein sehr interessanter Minimalstuhl.
Sehr interessant das Sitzgelegenheitsthema und was ihr so für Lösungen habt. Ich habe ja keine grossen Ansprüche an Sitzgelegenheiten bin zufrieden je nach Angelmethode mit einem Sitzkissen, Klapphocker Typ Geo-Oma oder in letzter Zeit verstärkt dem Supalite von Korum (der auf Lange sicht auch kein Himmelbett ist, der Bezug neigt zum verrutschen, aber ich habe mir im letzten Jahr eine sehr passende "Kuhle" reingesssen. 
Aber verführisch sind Eure wirklich bequem anmutenden Sessel schon. Ein Problem der tollen Sessel ist aber für mich persönlich:
Reaktionsschnelle beim Anhieb ist gleich X geteilt durch Y Bequemlichkeit  minus Armlehne minus Rückenlehne minus (negativ) Sitzhöhe- jedenfalls in meinem Falle, und bei kurzansitzen oder "Schnellen" Methoden: nach 4 Stunden regungslos verharren, ist natürlich ein Angler in einem bequemen Stuhl noch handlungsfähiger als jemand der auf einem kippeligen Stacheldrahthocker sich sämtliche Nerven und Blutgefässe abgeklemmt hat..

(und nochmal vielen lieben Dank für die zahlreichen guten Wünsche und TIps hinsichtlich meiner unpässlichkeit- ich bin wieder auf dem Damm, einfach nicht weiter Thematisieren, sorry fürs whinen)

hg,
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Der Dreispitz interessiert mich schon und für 20 € kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen. Mal sehen ob mein Finanzminister das Geld freigibt.
Der Stuhl nennt sich "Qeedo Campinghocker Johnny Tripod".

Und gut dass es Minimax wieder besser geht.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich aus verlässlicher Quelle erfahren, das für 2020 in Niedersachsen geplant ist, das Nachtangeln stark einzuschränken. ......das wäre aus meiner Sicht hoch ärgerlich!
> Mal gespannt was bei rum kommt!
> Egal wie, ne Einschränkung kotzt mich jetzt schon an .
> 
> LG Michael


Das eine Partei das Angeln in Niedersachsen gerne stark einschränken möchte, ist ja bekannt. Aktuell ist die aber nicht an der Landesregierung beteiligt. Aus dem Anglerverband Nds habe ich auch noch nichts über Einschränkungen gehört und der Verband ist in solchen Angelegenheiten eigentlich sehr wachsam und offensiv. Wer ist denn Deine verlässliche Quelle, Michael?


----------



## Trotta

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Dreispitz interessiert mich schon und für 20 € kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen. Mal sehen ob mein Finanzminister das Geld freigibt.
> Der Stuhl nennt sich "Qeedo Campinghocker Johnny Tripod".
> 
> Und gut dass es Minimax wieder besser geht.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Meiner ist gut zehn Jahre alt und stammte damals von McTrek, aber vermutlich ist es der gleiche. Aktuell kriegt man den Queedo noch bei ebay. Während sich meine Ladyschultern noch bequem in die Rückenlehne einschlaufen lassen, könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, dass die Rückenlehne für ein Holzfällerkreuz etwas schmal ist.


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, wie seltsam dass wir uns noch nie über den Weg gelaufen sind. Ich habe aber das gute Gefühl, das wir uns erkennen werden, wenn wir uns sehen.



OK, ich fahre oft mit dem Rad auf der Kleingartenseite entlang. Wenn mir das nächste mal ein orangefarbener Fuchs auffällt, werde ich ihn ggf. aufwecken und ansprechen.


----------



## geomas

@Trotter - Deinem Image Consultant kannst Du übrigens ausrichten, daß die Außenwirkung des Dreispitzes durch die Nutzung einer Kapselrolle mehr als aufgewogen wird.


----------



## geomas

Mich quält schon wieder die Luxusfrage: ich hab Zeit morgen, wo soll ich hin und mit welcher Angel?

Den Fluß gleich nebenan heb ich mir auf und die Döbelstelle weiter oben in der Warnow soll auch erstmal ruhen.
Teich? Teich! Aber welcher?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Mich quält schon wieder die Luxusfrage: ich hab Zeit morgen, wo soll ich hin und mit welcher Angel?
> 
> Den Fluß gleich nebenan heb ich mir auf und die Döbelstelle weiter oben in der Warnow soll auch erstmal ruhen.
> Teich? Teich! Aber welcher?


Nehme den dritten .


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Ich habe keine Ahnung ob du auch in der Brandung fischst ?
Aber das Wetter wäre doch gut dafür? 

LG Michael


----------



## Peter_Piper

#rolle
@Andal & @geomas, schade, dass ihr mit der Browning schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Bezüglich der Ersatzspulen würde ich gerne ggf. nochmal auf dich, @geomas zurückkommen. Muss erst mal schauen, welche Rollengröße ich habe.


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> @Trotter - Deinem Image Consultant kannst Du übrigens ausrichten, daß die Außenwirkung des Dreispitzes durch die Nutzung einer Kapselrolle mehr als aufgewogen wird.


Zu spät, nachdem er mitansehen musste, wie ich außerhalb des Bildbereiches versuche, eine Linsensuppe auf einem Trangia zu erwärmen, hat er hingeworfen und sich auf einen Job bei Andie Scheuer beworben.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas  Nimm den Teich mit den kleinsten Fischen, weil:

1. Winterzeit ist Raubfischzeit, kleine Köderfische punkten und man kann sie immer gebrauchen. 

2. Wenn was größeres beißt ist die Überraschung doch gelungen weil du ja nur mit kleinen gerechnet hast.


----------



## geomas

So, die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Es geht an den Teich auf der Pferdekoppel.
Dort gibts kleine Fische und große Fische und ich habe dort auch in der kalten Jahreszeit schon gefangen.

Also mindestens 1 Feederrute mit Breadpunch wird am Start sein, ansonsten bin ich noch am Schwimmen.
Vielleicht die leichte 6m-Stippe, die noch nie das Wasser gesehen hat - müßte noch ne Lang-Lang-Montage knüppern.
Hmmm...


----------



## Andal

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> #rolle
> @Andal & @geomas, schade, dass ihr mit der Browning schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Bezüglich der Ersatzspulen würde ich gerne ggf. nochmal auf dich, @geomas zurückkommen. Muss erst mal schauen, welche Rollengröße ich habe.


Ich bin deswegen weder der Rolle, noch Browning böse. Meine ging halt kaputt. Müsste sie auch mal öffnen und nachsehen, ob man nicht  nur was wieder einhängen muss.


----------



## Vechtefisch

Hallo ich bin Michael und komme aus den Münsterland in nähe der NiederländischenGrenze. 

Ich bin froh das es den ükel gibt habe mich schon für pr verrückt gehalten weil ich quer durch die Region gefahren bin um zwei Kapselrollen zu kaufen und die Brett harten Ruten im Laden links liegen lasse. Aber seit dem ükel folge dphöe ich mich nicht mehr so mehr so verrückt. Danke dafür


----------



## Andal

Willkommen in der Sonderbar bei den sonderbaren...!


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo nach Steinfurt, Kapselrollen sind doch nicht verkehrt und ob du nun brettharte Kohlefaserruten oder weiche Glasfaserruten magst, diese Entscheidung ist hier jedem selbst gegönnt. Mit den Jahren hat man einfach seine Vorlieben entwickelt und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Vechtefisch

Da bin ich ganz bei dir jeder hat seine vorlieben. Und ich bin froh das ich eine gruppe gefunden habe die dieses teilt. 
Jeder muss das Werkzeug finden(Angelgerät) mit dem er am liebsten arbeitet


----------



## Minimax

Hier wird's ja immer besser. Ist doch ok, Jungs, wenn ich mal einen Tag oder zwei auf  Mitleser Modus gehe?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ich mal einen Tag oder zwei auf  Mitleser Modus gehe?


hahahahaha !  

Im Ükel ist es nicht  möglich, alles immer mitzulesen und überall zu zu schreiben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin Michael und komme aus den Münsterland in nähe der NiederländischenGrenze.
> 
> Ich bin froh das es den ükel gibt habe mich schon für pr verrückt gehalten weil ich quer durch die Region gefahren bin um zwei Kapselrollen zu kaufen und die Brett harten Ruten im Laden links liegen lasse. Aber seit dem ükel folge dphöe ich mich nicht mehr so mehr so verrückt. Danke dafür



Von mir auch ein herzliches Hallo und willkommen hier im Ükel !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Herzlich willkommen hier am Stammtisch, @Vechtefisch !

Vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit (dunkle, graue, kalte, feuchte Tage) mal was zu Deinen Angel-Vorlieben schreiben, Michael.
Angelst Du lieber in Gräben und Kanälen, an Seen? Hängen die Kapselrollen an klassischen Matchruten oder an feinen Bolos?


----------



## Tobias85

Ohje, was war denn hier am Wochenende los? Seltsamer Besuch, der hier reingeschneit ist. Hoffentlich bleiben wir in Zukunft von solchen Störenfrieden verschont...
Anglerisch waren die letzten Tage hier eher mau, ich hab das ganze Wochenende renoviert und hoffe, vor Weihnachten nochmal richtig loszukommen.

@Kochtopf: Deine neue Sitzgelegenheit erinnert mich sehr an meinen Hocker von Decathlon https://www.decathlon.de/p/angelstuhl-essenseat/_/R-p-9113?mc=8295329&c=GRAU, nur hat meiner keine Lehne. Bin mit dem vollkommen zufrieden für eben an den Bach oder mal drei Stunden Feedern, 100kg hat der auch schon problemlos ausgehalten und der schafft sicher noch deutlich mehr. Aber:



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mich samt Töpfchen (~130kg) trägt er ohne zu murren



das klingt schon bedenklich. Ich würd die kleine mal auf Diät setzen, 130kg in dem Alter ist schon ne Ansage...im Mai war die doch noch wesentlich leichter...



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe eine malaise: erinnert ihr euch an die Geflügelleber? Fein. In mein Gedächtnis hat sie sich gerade zurückgeholt weil die Packung im Kühlschrank geplatzt ist. Olfaktorisch intensiv.



Kühlschrank? Nix gefroren? Oder wie?



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich aus verlässlicher Quelle erfahren, das für 2020 in Niedersachsen geplant ist, das Nachtangeln stark einzuschränken. ......das wäre aus meiner Sicht hoch ärgerlich!
> Mal gespannt was bei rum kommt!
> Egal wie, ne Einschränkung kotzt mich jetzt schon an .
> 
> LG Michael



Das wäre natürlich wirklich bitter, auch wenn ich glücklicherweise auch genug Gewässer in NRW zur Verfügung habe. Aber der AVN hat sch in letzter Zeit ja schon mehrfach als sehr fähig und effektiv gezeigt, wenn Angelverbote gedroht haben, daher bin ich erstmal vorsichtig optimistisch, dass es nicht dazu kommen wird.

@Vechtefisch: Herzlich Willkommen im Ükel, schön dass die Familie immer weiter wächst! Und auch an @Nordlichtangler ein herzliches Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Vechtefisch: Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommenshallo! Ist die Vechte Dein Hausgewässer? Man hört ja immer wieder von großen Döbeln, die dort gefangen werden.


----------



## rutilus69

@Vechtefisch auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier!

@Minimax schon, dass Du wieder genesen bist


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht in den Verdacht gerate zu Rippiisieren, wer angelt eigentlich am heiligen Abend?
Oder Sylvester?
Ich hätte total gerne ein Bild von mir, wie ich, möglichst im Schneesturm, mit meiner Posenrute am Rhein sitze und hinter mir das Feuerwerk abgebrannt wird...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Sylvester gehe ich genauso wie am Neujahrstag immer angeln! Allerdings bin Sylvester zu Hause, wenn’s dunkel wird. Und ob das mit dem Schneesturm in diesem Jahr klappt ....


----------



## Tricast

@Trotter : Wenn Du aus Berlin kommst kann es da sein dass wir uns von der Stippermesse her kennen? Warst Du mit den Kalweit Brüdern mal dort?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ch hätte total gerne ein Bild von mir, wie ich, möglichst im Schneesturm, mit meiner Posenrute am Rhein sitze und hinter mir das Feuerwerk abgebrannt wird...



So ein Foto stell ich mir einfach nur toll vor, und dann noch zu 0.00 Uhr eine 80er Barbe.  Aber ich glaube, jetzt nach 3 Wochen Husten und Penicilin werde ich in den nächsten Tagen die Beine noch ruhig auf dem Sofa lassen, auch wenn es einen fürchterlich zum Wasser zieht. Aber allen, die noch zum Wasser kommen viel Petri.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @rhinefisher: Sylvester gehe ich genauso wie am Neujahrstag immer angeln! Allerdings bin Sylvester zu Hause, wenn’s dunkel wird. Und ob das mit dem Schneesturm in diesem Jahr klappt ....



Also an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen und Sylverster/Neujahr war ich schon oft angeln ,zwar meist unten in Spanien aber früher auch schon am Main. 
Ich persönlich bin immer froh wenn ich dem ganzen Trubel entfliehen kann. 

LG Michael 

Anbei noch ein Foto von meinen neuen Fox Schuhen die gerade eingetroffen sind.


----------



## Vechtefisch

Ja genau die Vechte ist mein Hausgewässer, die Döbel sind in guter Zahl vorhanden und icj bin dem Döbel virus erlegen
Rotaugen haben es mir auch angetan vorallem mit der Matchrute und dem Winkelpicker

Lg Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kühlschrank? Nix gefroren? Oder wie?


Frau packt die leber in den Kühlschrank ich komme nicht zum angeln, der nächste Generaleinkauf verdeckt die im KS und zwei drei Wochen später dann...


----------



## rustaweli

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Ja genau die Vechte ist mein Hausgewässer, die Döbel sind in guter Zahl vorhanden und icj bin dem Döbel virus erlegen
> Rotaugen haben es mir auch angetan vorallem mit der Matchrute und dem Winkelpicker
> 
> Lg Michael



Willkommen und damit scheinst Du an unserem Stammtisch bestens aufgehoben!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Ich würde euch (Forenelite) gerne für ein Thema sensibilisieren das auch gestern im ZK thematisiert wurden ist und zwar haben die  statischen Erhebungen unseres Genossen Invidia ergeben, das im Ükel sich die sagenumwobene 1% Elite versammelt und dort der Akkumulation der Likes frönt. Dies funktioniert über Insidergeschäfte bei denen sich die Elite gegenseitig mit Likes versorgt und durch die Likemengenerhöhung den Wert des einzelnen Likes inflationiert. So werden die Likehabenixe schleichend enteignet während sich das Foreneinprozent likesbereichert. Der ehrliche Forenproletariar muss sich sein Like hart in der Tiefe des Forums in der 35. Diskussion über die beste Monoschnur erlochen, während sich die Ükelelite für Trivialitäten gegenseitig die Likes zuschiebt.


----------



## Kochtopf

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Ich würde euch (Forenelite) gerne für ein Thema sensibilisieren das auch gestern im ZK thematisiert wurden ist und zwar haben die  statischen Erhebungen unseres Genossen Invidia ergeben, das im Ükel sich die sagenumwobene 1% Elite versammelt und dort der Akkumulation der Likes frönt. Dies funktioniert über Insidergeschäfte bei denen sich die Elite gegenseitig mit Likes versorgt und durch die Likemengenerhöhung den Wert des einzelnen Likes inflationiert. So werden die Likehabenixe schleichend enteignet während sich das Foreneinprozent likesbereichert. Der ehrliche Forenproletariar muss sich sein Like hart in der Tiefe des Forums in der 35. Diskussion über die beste Monoschnur erlochen, während sich die Üküüelelite für Trivialitäten gegenseitig die Likes zuschiebt.


Das stimmt. Aber können ha nix dafür dass der Rest keine Freunde hat


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Der fetzt ja, der ^ Dreispitz-Stuhl! Ein schönes Gewässer hast Du auch, @Trotter !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die bekannten Faltstühle mit Bierdosenhaltern in den Armlehnen hingegen sind für mich so was wie die Leggings für den Mann, also ähhh, nein, ich verzichte besser auf weitere Erläuterungen.



Sehe ich nicht so, bin da aber wohl nicht so stilbedacht in diesem Punkt.
Im Gegenteil, nutze sie und finde sie extrem praktisch. Leicht, stabil, beim Transport unschlagbar, ob umgehangen oder angeclippt. Dazu kann ich locker noch ein zwei Halter mit reinschieben. Ich sitze hoch genug und komme schnell raus und der "Bierdosenhalter" dient perfekt für Handy, Tabak, Feuerzeug, Schlüssel und Messer. Ein kleines Dreibein zum Falten nutze ich ebenso wenn öfter mal Spotwechsel angesagt ist. Ebenfalls leicht und passt in meinen Rucksack wie angegossen.
Ob ich damit wie einer der Helden in Strumpfhosen wirke - mir egal. 
Toll finde ich Eure Sitzgelegenheiten trotzdem.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber können ha nix dafür dass der Rest keine Freunde hat




Auch nicht dafür, daß in deren "Zünften nicht so ein stilvoller, gentlemenmässiger Umgang herrscht und nur selten "elitäre", likewürdige Beiträge geschrieben werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde, das Wetter sieht heute gar nicht so schlecht aus. Ich glaub ich fahre nachher mal zum Flüsschen und gucke ob ich ein paar Plötzen finde.

Aber erstmal Zeug zusammen suchen, bisschen Futter machen usw......


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Auch nicht dafür, daß in deren "Zünften nicht so ein stilvoller, gentlemenmässiger Umgang herrscht und nur selten "elitäre", likewürdige Beiträge geschrieben werden.


Die 10%igen Elitären Methusalem-Ruten-Liebhaber Gentlemen Döbel Hunter (gemeinhin als Old-Rotfeder-Timer angehimmelt) verwenden bitte in Zukunft nur noch dieses *Inlove*  Smilie als Beifallsbekundung.....Dann kann der ehrliche Forenproletarier sich auch wieder der wissenschaftlichen Auswertung der Quetschdehnung der gemeinen Monofilschnur versus Wasserverdrängung einer intrinsisch Leitfähigkeitsgeprüften Schnürnschnur widmen und schnöde Likes vergeben


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die 10%igen Elitären Methusalem-Ruten-Liebhaber Gentlemen Döbel Hunter (gemeinhin als Old-Rotfeder-Timer angehimmelt) verwenden bitte in Zukunft nur noch dieses *Inlove*  Smilie als Beifallsbekundung.....Dann kann der ehrliche Forenproletarier sich auch wieder der wissenschaftlichen Auswertung der Quetschdehnung der gemeinen Monofilschnur versus Wasserverdrängung einer intrinsisch Leitfähigkeitsgeprüften Schnürnschnur widmen und schnöde Likes vergeben


----------



## Waller Michel

Mal zu den likes !
Ich finde das gut so wie es bei uns ist! 
Natürlich kann sich keiner was davon kaufen aber es ist eine Anerkennung des geleisteten Beitrags! 
In anderen Threads wurden schon oft Fragen gestellt, ich habe dann einen sehr langen Beitrag zu dem Thema geschrieben, noch recherchiert oder in Büchern nachgeschlagen um dem Fragesteller weiter zu helfen! 
Was geschieht?  Es kommt kein Danke, kein like oder sonstwas ,nichts gar nichts! 
Dann kommt man sich auch doof vor und man überlegt sich, ob man überhaupt sich noch die Arbeit machen sollte? 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@„Nein - nix gefangen“:  Dafür gibt es natürlich ein Like!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde, das Wetter sieht heute gar nicht so schlecht aus. Ich glaub ich fahre nachher mal zum Flüsschen und gucke ob ich ein paar Plötzen finde.
> 
> Aber erstmal Zeug zusammen suchen, bisschen Futter machen usw......



Dann mal "Petri" Dir und auch @geomas !
Meine Wenigkeit wartet noch. Ich möchte erst wieder mit der Purist raus. Kurz auf Döbel um zu sehen wie sie arbeitet und dann widme ich mich mit feinster Ausrüstung den Rotaugen im Fluß.


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mal zu den likes !
> Ich finde das gut so wie es bei uns ist!
> 
> 
> LG Michael



Ich sage nur : 1605 Seiten, über 32 000 Beiträge, kein Ende in Sicht und das dauerhaft freundliche Miteinander ist schon eher brüderlich!
Das kommt nicht durch dumpfes Auftreten und ermüdendes Geplänkel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich lass von mir hören wenn ich am Wasser bin. Bis später.


----------



## Racklinger

Eben die Mischung machts. Mal tiefgründig Philosofisch (wie schreibt man dass nochmal) dann wieder herrlich sinnbefreit und mit schwarzen Humor (britisch like). Immer wieder zum schmunzeln und auch mal herzlich lachen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber können ha nix dafür dass der Rest keine Freunde hat


Da spricht der Zynismus eines Mannes, dessen Likezusammenraffung ihn nicht nur in die Top 1% hob, sondern in die 0,01% der Top 1%. Er ist zu recht derjenige, der die Expropriation der Expropriateure am meisten fürchtet. 


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @„Nein - nix gefangen“:  Dafür gibt es natürlich ein Like!


Das ist der durchschaute Versuch einen Kritiker des Status Quo durch herabfallende Kuchenkrümel zu besänftigen.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen und Sylverster/Neujahr war ich schon oft angeln ,zwar meist unten in Spanien aber früher auch schon am Main.
> Ich persönlich bin immer froh wenn ich dem ganzen Trubel entfliehen kann.
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> Anbei noch ein Foto von meinen neuen Fox Schuhen die gerade eingetroffen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334269


Sehen ja super aus.


----------



## Racklinger

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Da spricht der Zynismus eines Mannes, dessen Likezusammenraffung ihn nicht nur in die Top 1% hob, sondern in die 0,01% der Top 1%. Er ist zu recht derjenige, der die Expropriation der Expropriateure am meisten fürchtet.
> 
> Das ist der durchschaute Versuch einen Kritiker des Status Quo durch herabfallende Kuchenkrümel zu besänftigen.


Man könnte auch likes generieren indem man sich aktiv am Stammtisch beteiligt, ich meine dafür ist ein Stammtisch auch da  Der Rest kommt von selbst aber dass ist nur meine eigene bescheidene Meinung....


----------



## Kochtopf

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Da spricht der Zynismus eines Mannes, dessen Likezusammenraffung ihn nicht nur in die Top 1% hob, sondern in die 0,01% der Top 1%. Er ist zu recht derjenige, der die Expropriation der Expropriateure am meisten fürchtet.


Wer hat der kann, wenn du so geschliffene (haha), fachlich versierte (muahaha) und witzige (rofl) Beiträge verfassen würdest hättest du vielleicht auch drei likes  ansonsten kannst du es ja unter Anregungen und Bugs diskutieren, es sei denn du schaffst es den Bogen zu Friedfischerei oder ähnlich interessanten zu schlagen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer hat der kann, wenn du so geschliffene (haha), fachlich versierte (muahaha) und witzige (rofl) Beiträge verfassen würdest hättest du vielleicht auch drei likes  ansonsten kannst du es ja unter Anregungen und Bugs diskutieren, es sei denn du schaffst es den Bogen zu Friedfischerei oder ähnlich interessanten zu schlagen


Du hast insofern Recht als das ich mich jetzt von der Frontlinie löse und dem ZK berichterstatte über mein heldenhaftes Gefecht gegen die Forenoligarchie. Ordenüberhangen werden wir sinniere wie wir die soziale Kälte eines Kochtopfs innovativ gegen den Klimawandel als Wunderwaffe nutzen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Wetter aber null Bewegung bisher.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frau packt die leber in den Kühlschrank ich komme nicht zum angeln, der nächste Generaleinkauf verdeckt die im KS und zwei drei Wochen später dann...



Aber fermentierte Lebensmittel sollen doch auch sehr gesund sein...


Georg und Professor, holt was schönes raus an diesem güldenen Dezembertag!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht in den Verdacht gerate zu Rippiisieren, wer angelt eigentlich am heiligen Abend?
> Oder Sylvester?
> Ich hätte total gerne ein Bild von mir, wie ich, möglichst im Schneesturm, mit meiner Posenrute am Rhein sitze und hinter mir das Feuerwerk abgebrannt wird...



Am 31. werd ich ziemlich sicher kurz irgendwo hin und ein paar Köder baden. Für den 24. morgens hatte ich tatsächlich ähnliches angedacht. Aber da es das letzte richtige Weihnachtsfest mit der ganzen Family wird (meine kleine Schwester wandert im Frühjahr aus ins Land der unbegrenzten Unmöglichkeiten) werde ich letzteres wohl eher nicht durchziehen (können).


----------



## Vechtefisch

Mal eine frage welche Literatur könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Vorallem im bereich des matchfischens und der döbel pirsch wollte ich mich weiterbilden. 
Mann muss sich ja auch irgendwie die zeit überbrücken wenn man nicht Angeln kann

Lg Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Mal eine frage welche Literatur könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Vorallem im bereich des matchfischens und der döbel pirsch wollte ich mich weiterbilden.
> Mann muss sich ja auch irgendwie die zeit überbrücken wenn man nicht Angeln kann
> 
> Lg Michael


Catch Chub von John Wilson.


----------



## Trotta

@Tricast : Nein, tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht gewesen sein. Einem solchen Risiko wie Stippermesse würde ich meine angegriffene Kaufkraft nicht aussetzen. Eventuell meinst Du den CC-Trotter: Ich bin nur irgendein Nobody-Trotter ohne Promikontakte. 
(Ich würde den Nick auch gerne ändern, wenn es denn nur ginge.)
Grüße!


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotter schrieb:


> @Tricast : Nein, tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht gewesen sein. Einem solchen Risiko wie Stippermesse würde ich meine angegriffene Kaufkraft nicht aussetzen. Eventuell meinst Du den CC-Trotter: Ich bin nur irgendein Nobody-Trotter ohne Promikontakte.
> (Ich würde den Nick auch gerne ändern, wenn es denn nur ginge.)
> Grüße!


Das geht, frag mal ganz lieb die @Rebecca Hoffmann  - schließlich war unser Prof vor seiner akademischen Karriere Terence Drill


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter aber null Bewegung bisher.
> Anhang anzeigen 334291



Sehr schönes Gewässer! Wünsche dir Petri und viel Spaß! 


LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca 
Sehr schön ein bild vom Wasser zu sehen nur ich stell  mir immer und immer wider die Frage wie schaffst dus nur immer an den Fluß zu kommen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Vechtefisch: Wenn es auf Englisch sein darf, Searching for big Chub von Tony Miles. Ein Klassiker, den es auch auf Deutsch gibt ist Specimen Hunting von Jens Bursell, das ist zwar etwas karpfenlastig, hat aber auch mit Blick auf die Döbel einige spannende Seiten.


----------



## Kneto

Nach dem ich Euch ja gestern um Rat und Meinung bat, war ich heute bei zwei meiner in der Umgebung liegenden Angelfachgerätehändler, oder einfach Tackle-Dealer. Mein als Favorit angesprochenes Modell (sowohl mit und ohne Armlehnen) hatte einer der beiden vorrätig, so dass ich diesen auch probe sitzen konnte. Wie es sich herausstellte hat dieser an der Rückseite eine Art gummiertes Mesh-Material, so wie es der von @Professor Tinca erwähnte Korum als Sitzfläche hat. Aus meiner Sicht wird dies wohl nicht über längere Zeit bzw. mehrere Jahre halten, da hier sicher durch UV-Strahlung und Witterungsbedingt diese "Beschichtung" sich lösen wird. 
Andere Modelle sind nun Schlichtweg aufgrund des Gewichtes und der Transportmaßes ausgeschieden.
Da der FOX Duralite Low Chair für mich nun auch ausschied, habe ich mich für einen gebrauchten FOX-Oldtimer entschieden. Dieser hat ebenso ein Aluminium Gestell und besitzt eine robuste Sitzfläche aus Stoff oder ähnlichem. 
Das Thema Armlehnen habe ich nun außen vor gelassen, da ich ganz einfach auch nicht am Gewässer campiere. Meine Ansitzzeiten beschränken sich in der Regel auf max. 5 Std. und dies zu den bekannten Aktivitätszeiten (in der Regel Morgen- und Abendstunden) der Fische.
Anbei noch ein Foto des FOX-Oldtimers: 

Möge er mich lange begleiten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So wieder zurück.
Leider als Franzose.
Ich war am Flüsschen, dort wo die Plötzen ihr Winterrevier haben.
Dummerweise sind die noch gar nicht da.

Der ganzen Abschnitt ist verwaist.
Naja ist wohl noch zu warm. Nächstes Mal geht's wieder woanders hin.

Bilder vom Ausflug konnte ich auch nicht schicken weil immer sowas kam.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Trotzdem Petri, @Professor Tinca. Auf jeden Fall sah es an Deinem Swim klasse aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Muss mal @TechDoc oder @Rebecca Hoffmann fargen was das ist ????


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das geht, frag mal ganz lieb die @Rebecca Hoffmann  - schließlich war unser Prof vor seiner akademischen Karriere Terence Drill



Und davor auch PröfPröf.  




dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Sehr schön ein bild vom Wasser zu sehen nur ich stell  mir immer und immer wider die Frage wie schaffst dus nur immer an den Fluß zu kommen?




Ganz einfach.
Mit dem Auto.


----------



## Trotta

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das geht, frag mal ganz lieb die @Rebecca Hoffmann  - schließlich war unser Prof vor seiner akademischen Karriere Terence Drill


Ok, danke für die Info, wenn ich meinen Charme mal wieder zur Hand hab, werd ich das mal angehen.

Möchte aber trotzdem mal drauf hinweisen, dass mein Account hier älter als das CC-Forum ist, und ich bei der Registrierung noch am Rhein gewohnt und gefischt habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Seit 2005 schon angemeldet?

Das ist lange.
Warum hast du so wenig geschrieben?


----------



## Trotta

Gute Frage: Ich habe mich eben gründlich auf meinen ersten Beitrag vorbereitet. 
Ich glaube, ich bin einfach eher der Typ, der still mit liest und genießt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja gut wenn dir das reicht.


----------



## Andal

Kneto schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein Foto des FOX-Oldtimers:
> 
> Möge er mich lange begleiten.


Ein sehr ansehnliches und arschwürdiges Sitzmöbel!  Chappeau!!!


----------



## Kneto

Ich bin überrascht dass hier eines der beiden unaussprechlichen Foren ausgesprochen wird. Fehlt nur noch das unabhängige und nicht "profit-orientierte Forum" in dem es mittlerweile fast nur noch um den Verkauf von  Grasruten geht.
Ich hoffe dass das Ükel mal nicht so "merkwürdig" wird.


----------



## Andal

Wir leben eben FÜR das Fischen und nicht davon.


----------



## phirania

So heute das erste Mal wieder Freiheit genossen....
Und Freiwasser gesehen.
Das schöne Wetter hat mich aus dem Haus getrieben an den See.
Über 6 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen muß man sich erst wieder angewöhnen.
Am See  alles OK und meine  Freunde sind auch wieder da.
Angeln  dauert noch eine Weile hoffe ab nächstes Jahr geht es denn wenigstens wieder.
Fischbewegung gab es über den ganzen See...
Oh man das juckt..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wir werden aufpassen, @Kneto. Verkaufen ist hier eher die Ausnahme, hier wird schon eher an für lau an gute Hände weitergereicht.. So wie es sich unter Brüdern gehört!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@phirania: Schön, dass Du an Deinen See gekommen bist und noch schöner, dass Deine Gösseln Dich begrüßt haben!


----------



## Kneto

Ich finde es schade dass es sich dahin entwickelt hat. Waren doch bis zu dem großen Bruch der, ich nenne es mal Community doch auch sehr angenehme Charaktere dort aktiv. Diese konnten auch Wirklich mit Fachwissen über Fisch- und Gewässerökologie aufwarten, was ich neben dem angeln selber auch für sehr wichtig halte. Gerade jetzt auch wegen der zunehmenden Kritik/Konfrontation ausgehend von PETA und anderen.


----------



## Jason

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen hier am Stammtisch @Vechtefisch hier kann  man sich echt wohl fühlen.

@Professor Tinca Schiete auf das Franzosentum. Dafür warst du draußen am Wasser. War wirklich mild heute. Bei uns um die 15 Grad.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Ich würde euch (Forenelite) gerne für ein Thema sensibilisieren das auch gestern im ZK thematisiert wurden ist und zwar haben die  statischen Erhebungen unseres Genossen Invidia ergeben, das im Ükel sich die sagenumwobene 1% Elite versammelt und dort der Akkumulation der Likes frönt.


Ich denke die Sache ist viel einfacher: Dank real-life Bekanntschaft liken wir uns eben wirklich!  

Außerdem hat - glaub ich Heinz - mal mit angefangen, das als eine Art Lesebestätigung in den Hochfrequent-Threads zu nutzen und somit gezielt in die neueste Forenwelt einzuführen, und der Ükelschwarm zog begeistert hinterher!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Außerdem hat - glaub ich Heinz - mal mit angefangen, das als eine Art Lesebestätigung in den Hochfrequent-Threads zu nutzen und somit gezielt in die neueste Forenwelt einzuführen, und der Ükelschwarm zog begeistert hinterher!




Jupp.
So war es.

Danke Heinz @Tricast .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Von mir auch ein Willkommen an die neuen , hab da gerade nicht mehr so die rechte Übersicht was in den letzten Wochen vor sich ging und wieviele hundert dazugekommen sind. Ganz wichtig: Ükel sind schnell immer viele ...

Das jüngst zu lesende schaut aber vielversprechend  aus !


----------



## Andal

Über die ganze neckische Leikerei kann man geteilter Meinung sein. ABER es zeigt auch wunderbar, dass es außer Spinnfischen, Fangbilder mit Grimassen posten, über Gott und die Welt herziehen und vieles mehr, auch noch etwas anderes gibt. Friedlichen, kultivierten Smalltalk, der auch gerne mal tiefgründig und friedfischereilich wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Eben die Mischung machts. Mal tiefgründig Philosofisch (wie schreibt man dass nochmal)


ganz einfach : filetsofisch  = Filet-so-Fisch

Das muss in die nächste Reform des Duden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wir leben eben FÜR das Fischen und nicht davon.


Aber hallo ganz genau!
Ich wusste schon immer, warum ich meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung nicht ansatzweise zum Beruf machen wollte.
Der Teufel lauert überall im verborgenen, dafür war mir die Angelei einfach zu wichtig.
Noch schöner bei den Friedfischern und vornehmlich Kleinfischfängern .   ist eben, dass es auf den Fisch und die Schwanzlänge gar nicht so ankommt.
Wird einfach durch Stückzahl und Spaß über die ganze Angelzeit ersetzt (meistens, außer man will seine Wetterresistenz testen und dergleichen).


----------



## Andal

Es ist für das Hobby, die Passion das schlimmste, wenn man es zu dem Beruf macht, von dem man leben muss. Es leidet dann ungemein!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der ganzen Abschnitt ist verwaist.
> Naja ist wohl noch zu warm. Nächstes Mal geht's wieder woanders hin.


Kein Brot dabei? 

Vlt. ist dein Fangkontingent für dieses Jahr auch einfach erschöpft!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kein Brot dabei?
> 
> Vlt. ist dein Fangkontingent für dieses Jahr auch einfach erschöpft!




Doch klar!

Das will ich nicht hoffen.


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kein Brot dabei?
> 
> Vlt. ist dein Fangkontingent für dieses Jahr auch einfach erschöpft!


Das glaube ich nicht. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, greift unser Professor in die Trickkiste.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist für das Hobby, die Passion das schlimmste, wenn man es zu dem Beruf macht, von dem man leben muss. Es leidet dann ungemein!


Bloss als Beispiel.... ich war bald 20 Jahre Skilehrer. Anfangs noch "nebenbei" beim Bund als Zeitsoldat, wo man mich auch nicht Soldat sein ließ, sondern nur einen uniformierten Lagerhalter. Später dann in 50:50 Kombination als Schrauber und Verkäufer in einem Fahrradladen. Das Ende vom Lied, wenn meine Kumpels am Freitag zu geilsten MTB-Touren aufbrachen, stand ich bis Samstag um 15.00 im Laden und beim schönsten Schnee kam ich nicht zum Skifahren nach Maß, weil ich mit den Skischülern den Hang platt machte... sehr deprimierend - aber selbst ausgesucht. Würde ich so nie wieder machen!

Ich habe es dann noch mal für eine Saison als Camp-Fuddl in Norwegen versucht. Das ging so schiedlich. Aber der Hit ist das, rein anglerisch gesehen, auch nicht. Wenn es am besten war, gabs entweder grad kein freies Boot, der "Gast" geht ja vor, oder man verplemperte Zeit, "Blinde" an den Fisch zu bringen...

Also "Angel-Profi" - im Sinne von davon leben - muss ich keiner werden!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Also "Angel-Profi" - im Sinne von davon leben - muss ich keiner werden!


Aber Ahnung vom angeln hast du. Kannst überall Fachlich mitreden. Also bist du ein "Profi"!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Definiere Profi! 

Ein Profi ist für mich einer, der davon lebt, oder wenigstens was dafür bekommt. Der bin ich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ein Profi kann aber auch ein professionelles Urteil abgeben, z. B. übers Angeln. Und das kannst du auf jeden Fall. Also doch ein Profi.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kreieren wir einfach mal den Passionist oder Ultrapassionist.
Gerne noch steigernde Ideen und Wortschöpfungen ... 

Ich bin eben weder Enthusiast, Amateur, Hobbyist noch Professionelle(r). Weil das sind die, die Geld dafür nehmen, auch für die kleine Nummer 
Ein Hobby dient per Definition der Zerstreuung, aber außer Futter streuen ist das eher das Gegenteil der Angelei in Ultra-Konzentration.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Passionist gefällt mir.


----------



## Kochtopf

Poissonist 
Wobei im eigentlichen Sinne Amateur es gut darstellt.


----------



## Jason

Ich kann mich wahrlich nicht als Profi bezeichnen. Gut, wenn ich mal losziehe, fange ich auch meist meine Fische. Gute Hechte, Zander und Aale waren dabei. Und an unserem Vereinsflüsschen lande ich auch gute Forellen. Und beim Friedfisch angeln ziehe ich auch die bekannten Kameraden raus. Aber wenn es an das Eingemachte geht, bin ich raus. Viele Methoden, Tricks und Kniffe kannte ich bis hier hin gar nicht. Das liegt daran, dass ich eine viel zu laaaaange Angelpause hatte und auch keine Angelbücher gelesen habe. Aber das soll sich zukünftig ändern. @geomas hat mir ein sehr schönes Buch von Vincent 
Kluwe-Yorck zukommen lassen. Vielen Dank nochmal. In diesem Buch geht es um sensible Spitzen und Futterkörbe. Und da ich mir ja die Winkelpickerrute, die Wand von Shakespeare zugelegt habe werde ich es mit Genuss lesen und mich bilden. 
Und das habe ich alles dem Ab bzw. dem Ükel mit seinem Stammtischbrüdern zu verdanken. Habe hier viele Hilfsbereite und nette Leute kennen gelernt. Außer der Rainer, der war doof. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kneto

Die Ükelteilnehmer die noch vorhaben sich eine China-Pin zuzulegen, sollten sich bis zum 05.01.2020 entscheiden und bestellen.
Bis dahin gibt es einen bisher gültigen Gutschein von 7,08€ auf einen Mindestbestellwert von 44,77€. Um sich diesen Gutschein zu sichern bitte diesen >>>LINK<<< aufrufen und diesen Code >>>*INHNSP41*<<< verwenden. Im Falle der Pin reicht der Wert natürlich nicht aus, somit einfach einen zweiten Artikel mit in den Warenkorb legen. Da sollte sich ja was mit entsprechendem Wert finden lassen.


----------



## Andal

Der Amateur tut es, dem eigentlichen Wortsinne nach, aus Liebe. Was kann einen mehr beflügeln, als die Liebe zu dem, was man tut?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der Amateur tut es, dem eigentlichen Wortsinne nach, aus Liebe. Was kann einen mehr beflügeln, als die Liebe zu dem, was man tut?


Das meinte ich, 'danke' dass du das aussprechen musstest


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das meinte ich, 'danke' dass du das aussprechen musstest


Warum so spitz, mein lieber Ükel-Bruder? Manche haben nicht mal das klitzekleine Latrinum - ich zum Beispiel!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, darf man hier auf einen Artikel hinweisen, der nicht in der Rute & Rolle steht? Ich tue es einfach mal: Heute ist die Januarausgabe eines anderen namhaften Angelmagazins gekommen und dort steht endlich mal wieder eine lesenswerte Friedfischgeschichte drin. Es geht um Döbel (Yeah), am Rutenhalter ist eine Pin (die in diesem Fall allerdings gräßlich aussieht) montiert (anhaltender Beifall) und gefischt wird mit ausgestanzten Toast(Applaus). Okay, das Ganze ist zwar nett, aber nicht neu. Allerdings pimpt der Autor (Marco Mariani) seine Köder und sein Liquidised Bread mit Goo in Pink. Sieht schrill aus, will ich aber mal ausprobieren. Manchmal ist auffallen ja alles. Letztes Jahr hat der Mariani den gemusten Mais vorgestellt, damit hab ich auch gefangen.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So heute das erste Mal wieder Freiheit genossen....
> Und Freiwasser gesehen.
> Das schöne Wetter hat mich aus dem Haus getrieben an den See.
> Über 6 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen muß man sich erst wieder angewöhnen.
> Am See  alles OK und meine  Freunde sind auch wieder da.
> Angeln  dauert noch eine Weile hoffe ab nächstes Jahr geht es denn wenigstens wieder.
> Fischbewegung gab es über den ganzen See...
> Oh man das juckt..


Schön Kalle das es dir wieder besser geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, darf man hier auf einen Artikel hinweisen, der nicht in der Rute & Rolle steht? Ich tue es einfach mal: Heute ist die Januarausgabe eines anderen namhaften Angelmagazins gekommen und dort steht endlich mal wieder eine lesenswerte Friedfischgeschichte drin. Es geht um Döbel (Yeah), am Rutenhalter ist eine Pin (die in diesem Fall allerdings gräßlich aussieht) montiert (anhaltender Beifall) und gefischt wird mit ausgestanzten Toast(Applaus). Okay, das Ganze ist zwar nett, aber nicht neu. Allerdings pimpt der Autor (Marco Mariani) seine Köder und sein Liquidised Bread mit Goo in Pink. Sieht schrill aus, will ich aber mal ausprobieren. Manchmal ist auffallen ja alles. Letztes Jahr hat der Mariani den gemusten Mais vorgestellt, damit hab ich auch gefangen.




Das geht bestimmt.
Goo ist aber sauteuer und man kann Brot ja nun wirlich in allem dippen.
Von Sensas(Aromix) und Top Secret Strong Attack/Emulsionen)gibt es doch diese 500ml Aromabuddeln in zig Geschmacksrichtungen und die kosten nur die Hälfte vom Goo.

Meinst du mir gemustem Mais etwa pürierten?


----------



## rustaweli

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Mal eine frage welche Literatur könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Vorallem im bereich des matchfischens und der döbel pirsch wollte ich mich weiterbilden.
> Mann muss sich ja auch irgendwie die zeit überbrücken wenn man nicht Angeln kann
> 
> Lg Michael



Schwieriges Thema und ich hoffe das ich nicht von meinen Stammtischbrüdern zerrissen werde. Das Problem ist ist, das irgendwie die Preise hochschiessen wenn hier öfter was erwähnt wird, sowie jene, welche nur still und leise abstauben. Aber behalten wir unsere Offenheit, welche uns neben vielem Anderen auszeichnet. Man muß ja nicht Böses mit Bösem vergelten.
Da wäre ein Buch von John Wilson (mir von @Kochtopf, und ihm von @Minimax ans Herz gelegt), die zwei Ausgaben der Chub Study Group (vergriffen und sehr teuer, wenn denn mal, gebraucht verkauft), " Bücher der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund und Ausgaben von Vincent Kluwe Yorck. Wenn es etwas spezieller sein soll, dann gibt es noch schöne Bücher von Chris Yates. Wenn man nicht so toll in English ist, auch ein schöner Nebeneffekt dies nebenher beim Lesen zu erlernen, autodidaktisch.
Dazu gibt es noch andere tolle Empfehlungen der Stammtischbrüder hier. Aber das Beste - einfach die Zeit in manchen Stunden nehmen und diesen (wirklich) tollen Thread von Seite 1 bis dato durchlesen. Da erfährt man enorm viel, in nichts aufzuwiegen und bekommt auch ein Gefühl für diesen einzigartigen Stammtisch. Sozusagen die selbstverständlichen AGBs  .


----------



## rustaweli

Trotter schrieb:


> @Tricast : Nein, tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht gewesen sein. Einem solchen Risiko wie Stippermesse würde ich meine angegriffene Kaufkraft nicht aussetzen. Eventuell meinst Du den CC-Trotter: Ich bin nur irgendein Nobody-Trotter ohne Promikontakte.
> (Ich würde den Nick auch gerne ändern, wenn es denn nur ginge.)
> Grüße!



Nö Du, laß mal Deinen Nick! Sind ja hier im Ükel und nicht woanders und selbst Schuld wenn der andere Trotter hier noch nicht dabei ist. Außerdem - seit 2005...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meinst du mir gemustem Mais etwa pürierten?
[/QUOTE]

Genau, mir fiel das Wort grade nicht ein.


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht dass hier eines der beiden unaussprechlichen Foren ausgesprochen wird. Fehlt nur noch das unabhängige und nicht "profit-orientierte Forum" in dem es mittlerweile fast nur noch um den Verkauf von  Grasruten geht.
> Ich hoffe dass das Ükel mal nicht so "merkwürdig" wird.



Wird er nicht, dafür sind wir zu merkwürdig!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, darf man hier auf einen Artikel hinweisen, der nicht in der Rute & Rolle steht? Ich tue es einfach mal: Heute ist die Januarausgabe eines anderen namhaften Angelmagazins gekommen und dort steht endlich mal wieder eine lesenswerte Friedfischgeschichte drin. Es geht um Döbel (Yeah), am Rutenhalter ist eine Pin (die in diesem Fall allerdings gräßlich aussieht) montiert (anhaltender Beifall) und gefischt wird mit ausgestanzten Toast(Applaus). Okay, das Ganze ist zwar nett, aber nicht neu. Allerdings pimpt der Autor (Marco Mariani) seine Köder und sein Liquidised Bread mit Goo in Pink. Sieht schrill aus, will ich aber mal ausprobieren. Manchmal ist auffallen ja alles. Letztes Jahr hat der Mariani den gemusten Mais vorgestellt, damit hab ich auch gefangen.


Auf der Basis von Xanthan kann man selber zu ganz geringen Kosten Dipps herstellen. Xanthan ist völlig harmlos und gibts bei Ebay für einen schmalen Taler. Xanthan ist in so gut wie allen eingedickten Lebensmitteln enthalten, z.B. Joghurt u.s.w.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, darf man hier auf einen Artikel hinweisen, der nicht in der Rute & Rolle steht? Ich tue es einfach mal: Heute ist die Januarausgabe eines anderen namhaften Angelmagazins gekommen und dort steht endlich mal wieder eine lesenswerte Friedfischgeschichte drin. Es geht um Döbel (Yeah), am Rutenhalter ist eine Pin (die in diesem Fall allerdings gräßlich aussieht) montiert (anhaltender Beifall) und gefischt wird mit ausgestanzten Toast(Applaus). Okay, das Ganze ist zwar nett, aber nicht neu. Allerdings pimpt der Autor (Marco Mariani) seine Köder und sein Liquidised Bread mit Goo in Pink. Sieht schrill aus, will ich aber mal ausprobieren. Manchmal ist auffallen ja alles. Letztes Jahr hat der Mariani den gemusten Mais vorgestellt, damit hab ich auch gefangen.




Der Herr Mariani..... hat eine ganz sonderbare Pin; sieht aus wie eine riesige Stucki mit Übersetzung.. .
Leider habe ich bloß ein nicht so günstiges Bild davon gesehen.
Für Sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr Dankbar...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meinst du mir gemustem Mais etwa pürierten?



Genau, mir fiel das Wort grade nicht ein.
[/QUOTE]


Achso.
Damit füttere ich seit zig Jahren an.

Klappt wirklich gut. "Schön" dass es mal irgend ner Zeitung stand.
Dann füttern ja Hinz und Kunz in Zukunft auch damit und ich muss mir wieder was anderes einfallen lassen.   
Davon ab schätze ich den Mariani aber als guten Bolonisten.

Die legendäre Mariani Excellence Bolo war damals das Nonplusultra(und weit über meinem Budget) wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Herr Mariani..... hat eine ganz sonderbare Pin; sieht aus wie eine riesige Stucki mit Übersetzung.. .
> Leider habe ich bloß ein nicht so günstiges Bild davon gesehen.
> Für Sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr Dankbar...


Gibt's zu der ein Bild, ohne das man das Hefterl kaufen muss?


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schön Kalle das es dir wieder besser geht.


Besser noch nicht,aber es geht so la la
Die Bestrahlung macht schlapp.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Warum so spitz, mein lieber Ükel-Bruder? Manche haben nicht mal das klitzekleine Latrinum - ich zum Beispiel!


Ich habe weder Abitur noch Studium, ich habe meinen beruflichen Erfolg... meinen softskills zu verdanken - aber ich freue mich wenn öeite genötigt sind gesagtes von mir nach zu verfolgen ^^


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bitteschön....


----------



## Kneto

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bitteschön....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334321


Wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hat doch keene Übersetzung.

Aber sieht aus wie mit Goo gefärbt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bitteschön....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334321


Ich würde aus den Bauch heraus Kingpin sagen (und mich vermutlich irren)


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bitteschön....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334321



Und ich dachte ich sei mit meiner mattgrauen Okuma schon zu futuristisch und leicht "gut gewollt, aber.."


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde aus den Bauch heraus Kingpin sagen (und mich vermutlich irren)




Ich würde sagen Avgust Avgustus.


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Besser noch nicht,aber es geht so la la
> Die Bestrahlung macht schlapp.



Was nicht besser?? Jetzt erkenne das doch aber mal an! Du schreibst hier wieder mit, warst am Wasser, freust Dich auf die Tage des Fischens und bist aus dem KH raus!
Schön Dich hier zu lesen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es sieht so aus, als hätte der Marco einen Volkshochschulkurs im Pin bepinseln mitgemacht.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe weder Abitur noch Studium, ich habe meinen beruflichen Erfolg... meinen softskills zu verdanken - aber ich freue mich wenn öeite genötigt sind gesagtes von mir nach zu verfolgen ^^


Na dann können wir uns die Hände reichen. Ich bin auch "nur" mittelmäßig gereift.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bitteschön....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334321


Übersetzt ist da nix. Nur sehr grell...!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus, als hätte der Marco einen Volkshochschulkurs im Pin bepinseln mitgemacht.


Die findet man aber schnell wieder, wenn sie im Dreck gelandet ist!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Objekt dieser Größe sollte man doch auch ohne Kunterbuntlack wiederfinden.

Ich würde  it so nem Ding nicht am Wasser rumrennen.
Da bekommen die Dübel ja Augenkrebs.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Objekt dieser Größe sollte man doch auch ohne Kunterbuntlack wiederfinden.
> 
> Ich würde  it so nem Ding nicht am Wasser rumrennen.
> Da bekommen die Dübel ja Augenkrebs.


Ein halbblinder, wie ich, SIEHT das anders!


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Dübel ...lach


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja gut aber das brennt so auf der Netzhaut, dass selbst ein Blinder die Augen zukneift.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bitteschön....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334321


Hmmm? Was soll ich denn davon halten? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Ding vom Mariani ist halt eine centrepin für die Bololeute - die durchschnittliche Bolo sieht ja aus wie ne russische Prostituierte die besoffen in den Christbaum gefallen ist. Da passt das doch


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja gut aber das brennt so auf der Netzhaut, dass selbst ein Blinder die Augen zukneift.


Aber den Kerl merkst du dir. Für einen Autoren nicht das schlechteste. Bei RuR soll es ja auch eine markante Wollmütze geben!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Ding vom Mariani ist halt eine centrepin für die Bololeute - die durchschnittliche Bolo sieht ja aus wie ne russische Prostituierte die besoffen in den Christbaum gefallen ist. Da passt das doch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Ding vom Mariani ist halt eine centrepin für die Bololeute - die durchschnittliche Bolo sieht ja aus wie ne russische Prostituierte die besoffen in den Christbaum gefallen ist. Da passt das doch




Die ham im Puff n Weihnachtsbaum ??????


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Besser noch nicht,aber es geht so la la
> Die Bestrahlung macht schlapp.


Aber es geht ja Berg auf Kalle.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Ding vom Mariani ist halt eine centrepin für die Bololeute - die durchschnittliche Bolo sieht ja aus wie ne russische Prostituierte die besoffen in den Christbaum gefallen ist. Da passt das doch



Ernsthaft ohne zu schleimen oder radzufahren.
Nach nem breiten Grinsen meinerseits wurde ich von meiner besseren Hälfte schief angeschaut und aufgefordert sofort vorzulesen was mich denn so belustigte.
Tenor meiner(georgischen) Frau: "Den mag ich, wer hat das geschrieben?" 
Bevor Fragen kommen - nein, wir sind nicht politisch verblödet und haben auch sehr enge russische Familienfreunde!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die ham im Puff n Weihnachtsbaum ??????


Das ist wegen dem Engel auf der Spitze. Der ist schwer maso - der muss das so haben!


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ohne zu schleimen oder radzufahren.
> Nach nem breiten Grinsen meinerseits wurde ich von meiner besseren Hälfte schief angeschaut und aufgefordert sofort vorzulesen was mich denn so belustigte.
> Tenor meiner(georgischen) Frau: "Den mag ich, wer hat das geschrieben?"
> Bevor Fragen kommen - nein, wir sind nicht politisch verblödet und haben auch sehr enge russische Familienfreunde!


Alles gut, wir sind Aussiedler, da zählt das von mir Gesagte als Humor


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was nicht besser?? Jetzt erkenne das doch aber mal an! Du schreibst hier wieder mit, warst am Wasser, freust Dich auf die Tage des Fischens und bist aus dem KK raus!
> Schön Dich hier zu lesen!


Aber der Krebs hat schon mehr gstreut als gedacht....


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Aber der Krebs hat schon mehr gstreut als gedacht....


Das ist eine scheixxe Kalle.Aber es kann nur Berg auf gehen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ein Kessel Buntes ....

Sieben Wochen das Hausgewässer nicht gesehen, sieben Wochen keine Rute (ääähhhmm , keine Angel meinte ich selbstverfreilich) mehr in der Hand gehabt, man ist endlich wieder daheim und wird beim ersten Blick aus dem Küchenfenster sofort auf den Boden der Tatsachen geschleudert....... Dreckswetter, 50 cm erhöhter Wasserstand, braune Brühe, mehr als die Hälfte der gemachten Pläne lösen sich innerhalb von Sekunden in Luft auf.......  Dann beim Blick in den Wetterbericht keimt doch wieder ein wenig Hoffnung auf, Sonntag ab Mittag soll sich ein kleines Zeitfenster mit erträglichen Temperaturen und ohne Niederschlag auftun, allerdings mit böigem Wind der Stärke 2-4 BFT. Das schränkt die ohnehin geschrumpften Möglichkeiten natürlich weiter ein , aber NEIN, es wird nicht auf Grund geangelt, nicht ums Verrecken !!! Die Bolo muss ans Wasser.... Den ganzen Morgen über die passende Montage sinniert, 1,5 Gr könnte bei dem Wind tricky werden, 4 Gr ist aber doch etwas plump für die Jahreszeit ... naja, umbauen kann man auch am Wasser noch. Köder sollte die Made werden, das stand fest. Also Samstag schon den Tackledealer angesteuert und siehe da, Tür zu, der Dealer im Weihnachtsurlaub, na tolle Wurst !! Ein paar Kollegen angerufen und einer hatte wahrhaftig noch ne angebrochene Dose im Kühlschrank und wollte sie mir Sonntag Mittag vorbei bringen. Dem Jubel folgte kurz darauf die Ernüchterung : Der Schluffen hat die garantiert ohne Vorbehandlung im Originalbehälter in den KS gestopft, ergo werden die stinken wie die Sau, aber was solls, Hauptsache Lebendköder !!! 
Der Wetterbericht schien sich zu bewahrheiten, der Kollege kam pünktlich, wollte mir aber höflicherweise ein längeres Gespräch zu meinem Gesundheitszustand aufs Auge drücken, welches ich aber (hoffentlich nicht zu Schroff) mit der Bemerkung abwürgte, er könne ja zum weiter quatschen mit ans Wasser kommen, was er allerdings dankend ablehnte. Kaum war er aus der Tür, den Deckel der Madendose geöffnet und übelster Ammoniakgestank schlug mir entgegen...... Naja, manche lernen es nie oder sind einfach zu faul .... Maden sauberlaufen lassen ?? Futter sieben ??? Wird alles total überbewertet !!!!! Maden kurz abgeduscht, ins Auto und ab ans Wasser !
Drei Stellen kamen bei der Vorplanung in die engere Wahl, zwei davon zeigten sich jedoch ziemlich ungeeignet, an der dritten angekommen gab es aber sogar Oberflächenaktivität von Kleinfisch, da sollte doch was gehen ! Die Bolo auf Länge gebracht, loten muss nicht sein, schließlich kennt man sein Gewässer.... Kettenbebleiung an der 1,5er Pose, zwei kleine Ballen Groundbait versenkt, zwei Maden an den 14er Haken und ab dafür ...... Die Pose stand noch nicht ganz, schon der erste vorsichtige Biss und der erste Mikrorapfen saß. Das macht doch Hoffnung auf mehr dachte ich so bei mir und genau so ging es auch weiter, quasi jeder Wurf ein Fisch !! Rotaugen, Döbel, Ükel, Rapfen, Nasen, Zährten ........ Ein Manko hatte die Sache jedoch, es biss ausschließlich der Kindergarten und die Bisse kamen immer schon im Mittelwasser bevor der Köder dahin kam, wo er hin sollte . Bebleiung zusammengeschoben bis kurz übers Vorfach, Stelle überworfen, Köder kommt kurz über Grund an, Biss ..... und schon wieder ein Nano-Rotauge !!! Um es kurz zu machen, trotz aller taktischen Bemühungen konnte ich keinen Fisch landen, der mir auch nur ansatzweise so etwas wie einen Drill geliefert hätte, aber dafür stimmte wenigstens die Stückzahl, in zweieinhalb Stunden locker 70 Kleinfische, frische Heimatluft eingesaugt und beruhigt festgestellt, das man in 7 Wochen das Angeln doch nicht verlernt........ 
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos ......





























tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Sorry, hab die Bilder irgendwie doppelt gepostet, muss mich erst ans neue Board gewöhnen .....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Hering 58

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ein Kessel Buntes ....
> 
> Sieben Wochen das Hausgewässer nicht gesehen, sieben Wochen keine Rute (ääähhhmm , keine Angel meinte ich selbstverfreilich) mehr in der Hand gehabt, man ist endlich wieder daheim und wird beim ersten Blick aus dem Küchenfenster sofort auf den Boden der Tatsachen geschleudert....... Dreckswetter, 50 cm erhöhter Wasserstand, braune Brühe, mehr als die Hälfte der gemachten Pläne lösen sich innerhalb von Sekunden in Luft auf.......  Dann beim Blick in den Wetterbericht keimt doch wieder ein wenig Hoffnung auf, Sonntag ab Mittag soll sich ein kleines Zeitfenster mit erträglichen Temperaturen und ohne Niederschlag auftun, allerdings mit böigem Wind der Stärke 2-4 BFT. Das schränkt die ohnehin geschrumpften Möglichkeiten natürlich weiter ein , aber NEIN, es wird nicht auf Grund geangelt, nicht ums Verrecken !!! Die Bolo muss ans Wasser.... Den ganzen Morgen über die passende Montage sinniert, 1,5 Gr könnte bei dem Wind tricky werden, 4 Gr ist aber doch etwas plump für die Jahreszeit ... naja, umbauen kann man auch am Wasser noch. Köder sollte die Made werden, das stand fest. Also Samstag schon den Tackledealer angesteuert und siehe da, Tür zu, der Dealer im Weihnachtsurlaub, na tolle Wurst !! Ein paar Kollegen angerufen und einer hatte wahrhaftig noch ne angebrochene Dose im Kühlschrank und wollte sie mir Sonntag Mittag vorbei bringen. Dem Jubel folgte kurz darauf die Ernüchterung : Der Schluffen hat die garantiert ohne Vorbehandlung im Originalbehälter in den KS gestopft, ergo werden die stinken wie die Sau, aber was solls, Hauptsache Lebendköder !!!
> Der Wetterbericht schien sich zu bewahrheiten, der Kollege kam pünktlich, wollte mir aber höflicherweise ein längeres Gespräch zu meinem Gesundheitszustand aufs Auge drücken, welches ich aber (hoffentlich nicht zu Schroff) mit der Bemerkung abwürgte, er könne ja zum weiter quatschen mit ans Wasser kommen, was er allerdings dankend ablehnte. Kaum war er aus der Tür, den Deckel der Madendose geöffnet und übelster Ammoniakgestank schlug mir entgegen...... Naja, manche lernen es nie oder sind einfach zu faul .... Maden sauberlaufen lassen ?? Futter sieben ??? Wird alles total überbewertet !!!!! Maden kurz abgeduscht, ins Auto und ab ans Wasser !
> Drei Stellen kamen bei der Vorplanung in die engere Wahl, zwei davon zeigten sich jedoch ziemlich ungeeignet, an der dritten angekommen gab es aber sogar Oberflächenaktivität von Kleinfisch, da sollte doch was gehen ! Die Bolo auf Länge gebracht, loten muss nicht sein, schließlich kennt man sein Gewässer.... Kettenbebleiung an der 1,5er Pose, zwei kleine Ballen Groundbait versenkt, zwei Maden an den 14er Haken und ab dafür ...... Die Pose stand noch nicht ganz, schon der erste vorsichtige Biss und der erste Mikrorapfen saß. Das macht doch Hoffnung auf mehr dachte ich so bei mir und genau so ging es auch weiter, quasi jeder Wurf ein Fisch !! Rotaugen, Döbel, Ükel, Rapfen, Nasen, Zährten ........ Ein Manko hatte die Sache jedoch, es biss ausschließlich der Kindergarten und die Bisse kamen immer schon im Mittelwasser bevor der Köder dahin kam, wo er hin sollte . Bebleiung zusammengeschoben bis kurz übers Vorfach, Stelle überworfen, Köder kommt kurz über Grund an, Biss ..... und schon wieder ein Nano-Rotauge !!! Um es kurz zu machen, trotz aller taktischen Bemühungen konnte ich keinen Fisch landen, der mir auch nur ansatzweise so etwas wie einen Drill geliefert hätte, aber dafür stimmte wenigstens die Stückzahl, in zweieinhalb Stunden locker 70 Kleinfische, frische Heimatluft eingesaugt und beruhigt festgestellt, das man in 7 Wochen das Angeln doch nicht verlernt........
> Anbei noch ein paar Fotos ......
> Anhang anzeigen 334325
> Anhang anzeigen 334326
> Anhang anzeigen 334327
> Anhang anzeigen 334328
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334325
> Anhang anzeigen 334326
> Anhang anzeigen 334327
> Anhang anzeigen 334328
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Petri netter Bericht.


----------



## Waller Michel

@phirania 
Scheiß Krankheit! 
Drück dir ganz fest die Daumen! 
Und wünsche dir viel Kraft !

LG Michael


----------



## Vechtefisch

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ein Kessel Buntes ....
> 
> Sieben Wochen das Hausgewässer nicht gesehen, sieben Wochen keine Rute (ääähhhmm , keine Angel meinte ich selbstverfreilich) mehr in der Hand gehabt, man ist endlich wieder daheim und wird beim ersten Blick aus dem Küchenfenster sofort auf den Boden der Tatsachen geschleudert....... Dreckswetter, 50 cm erhöhter Wasserstand, braune Brühe, mehr als die Hälfte der gemachten Pläne lösen sich innerhalb von Sekunden in Luft auf.......  Dann beim Blick in den Wetterbericht keimt doch wieder ein wenig Hoffnung auf, Sonntag ab Mittag soll sich ein kleines Zeitfenster mit erträglichen Temperaturen und ohne Niederschlag auftun, allerdings mit böigem Wind der Stärke 2-4 BFT. Das schränkt die ohnehin geschrumpften Möglichkeiten natürlich weiter ein , aber NEIN, es wird nicht auf Grund geangelt, nicht ums Verrecken !!! Die Bolo muss ans Wasser.... Den ganzen Morgen über die passende Montage sinniert, 1,5 Gr könnte bei dem Wind tricky werden, 4 Gr ist aber doch etwas plump für die Jahreszeit ... naja, umbauen kann man auch am Wasser noch. Köder sollte die Made werden, das stand fest. Also Samstag schon den Tackledealer angesteuert und siehe da, Tür zu, der Dealer im Weihnachtsurlaub, na tolle Wurst !! Ein paar Kollegen angerufen und einer hatte wahrhaftig noch ne angebrochene Dose im Kühlschrank und wollte sie mir Sonntag Mittag vorbei bringen. Dem Jubel folgte kurz darauf die Ernüchterung : Der Schluffen hat die garantiert ohne Vorbehandlung im Originalbehälter in den KS gestopft, ergo werden die stinken wie die Sau, aber was solls, Hauptsache Lebendköder !!!
> Der Wetterbericht schien sich zu bewahrheiten, der Kollege kam pünktlich, wollte mir aber höflicherweise ein längeres Gespräch zu meinem Gesundheitszustand aufs Auge drücken, welches ich aber (hoffentlich nicht zu Schroff) mit der Bemerkung abwürgte, er könne ja zum weiter quatschen mit ans Wasser kommen, was er allerdings dankend ablehnte. Kaum war er aus der Tür, den Deckel der Madendose geöffnet und übelster Ammoniakgestank schlug mir entgegen...... Naja, manche lernen es nie oder sind einfach zu faul .... Maden sauberlaufen lassen ?? Futter sieben ??? Wird alles total überbewertet !!!!! Maden kurz abgeduscht, ins Auto und ab ans Wasser !
> Drei Stellen kamen bei der Vorplanung in die engere Wahl, zwei davon zeigten sich jedoch ziemlich ungeeignet, an der dritten angekommen gab es aber sogar Oberflächenaktivität von Kleinfisch, da sollte doch was gehen ! Die Bolo auf Länge gebracht, loten muss nicht sein, schließlich kennt man sein Gewässer.... Kettenbebleiung an der 1,5er Pose, zwei kleine Ballen Groundbait versenkt, zwei Maden an den 14er Haken und ab dafür ...... Die Pose stand noch nicht ganz, schon der erste vorsichtige Biss und der erste Mikrorapfen saß. Das macht doch Hoffnung auf mehr dachte ich so bei mir und genau so ging es auch weiter, quasi jeder Wurf ein Fisch !! Rotaugen, Döbel, Ükel, Rapfen, Nasen, Zährten ........ Ein Manko hatte die Sache jedoch, es biss ausschließlich der Kindergarten und die Bisse kamen immer schon im Mittelwasser bevor der Köder dahin kam, wo er hin sollte . Bebleiung zusammengeschoben bis kurz übers Vorfach, Stelle überworfen, Köder kommt kurz über Grund an, Biss ..... und schon wieder ein Nano-Rotauge !!! Um es kurz zu machen, trotz aller taktischen Bemühungen konnte ich keinen Fisch landen, der mir auch nur ansatzweise so etwas wie einen Drill geliefert hätte, aber dafür stimmte wenigstens die Stückzahl, in zweieinhalb Stunden locker 70 Kleinfische, frische Heimatluft eingesaugt und beruhigt festgestellt, das man in 7 Wochen das Angeln doch nicht verlernt........
> Anbei noch ein paar Fotos ......
> Anhang anzeigen 334325
> Anhang anzeigen 334326
> Anhang anzeigen 334327
> Anhang anzeigen 334328
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334325
> Anhang anzeigen 334326
> Anhang anzeigen 334327
> Anhang anzeigen 334328
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Einfach wunderschöne Fische auch wenn es nur der Kindergarten wahr. 
Ich freue nich immer wenn ich mehr als drei arten fangen kann. 
Mir jukt ea gerade richtig in den fingern leider bin ich am studiumsort und nicht in der Heimat aber im Februar mache ich mein Praktikum am Rhein


----------



## Andal

Der Februar ist jetzt nicht so der Top-Monat am Rhein. Aber wenn der Winter weiter ausbleibt, könnte ein bisserl was gehen.


----------



## Vechtefisch

Andal schrieb:


> Der Februar ist jetzt nicht so der Top-Monat am Rhein. Aber wenn der Winter weiter ausbleibt, könnte ein bisserl was gehen.


Ich hoffe das was geht eigentlich soll ich ja die Kirchengemeinde kennen lernen aber wo der rgein doch so nahe liegt wäre dss der perfekte ausgleich zur arbeit.


----------



## geomas

@Vechtefisch - vielleicht finden sich in der Kirchengemeinde ja Petrijünger und Du kannst das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden...

@Wuemmehunter - die bemalte Pin ist schon mal ne Ansage. @Kochtopf und ich bewunderten neulich die pinken Rollen der bekannten Marke „Fladen” - die hatten im örtlichen Angelladen sogar ne rosa Multi. Ansonsten finde ich die abgebildete Pin auch von der Form her nicht so schön. 
Goo hab ich nicht und werd mir wohl auch keins besorgen, aber die vorhandenen Flüssigaromen evtl. mal in Verbindung mit Brot testen.
Danke für den Hinweis!

@Kneto - Glückwunsch zu dem schönen klassischen Sitzmöbel! Ne Entscheidung in Richtung „gebraucht” finde ich immer spannend und häufig auch sinnvoll.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich war heute gar nicht am Wasser, hing durch wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve.
Morgen ist wohl ein neuer Tag und ich verschiebe meine Hoffnungen dreist um 24h.

In dem Teich gibts es neben vielen sehr kleinen Weißfischen auch Tincas und sehr agile Karpfen. Ich werds wohl mit der Feederrute probieren, auftreibende Breadpunch-Scheiben anbieten und es evtl. auch erstmalig mit sehr kleinen Pellet- und Hybrid-Method-Feedern probieren.
Die mir von Cocos Herrchen empfohlene Shimano-Stippe kommt auch mit.

Ach ja, @Andal wies neulich auf kurzgeteilte supergünstige China-Stippen Marke „Ginner” hin. Heute kamen sie (in gut 3 und gut 4,5m) an und ohne sie en Detail geprüft zu haben: die werden Spaß machen beim Köfi-Stippen oder am Dorfteich.


----------



## Vechtefisch

@geomas ich hoffe das sich das verbinden lässt muss noch ein Angebot planen und auf meiner wunschliste seelsorge am Rhein auf den Spuren petris ganz weit oben


----------



## Andal

"Neulich" ist gut. Wenn ich wieder in China bestelle, dann lass ich per mongolischen Staffelreitern liefern. Das geht dann schneller, als per Flieggerät. 
Aber sie haben ja geschrieben, dass es wegen den Unruhen in Hongkong länger dauert. Nur die Begründung war echt der Brüller - "Damit keine Waffen aus dem Gebiet gelangen können, muss man stärker kontrollieren!" Geschäftssinn haben sie ja, die Chineserer. Der erste Tumult der keine Waffen verlangt, sondern sie exportiert.   

Aber das kleine Rütlein is not bad, auch wenn bisher nur 2... 3 kleine Grundeln sie in "Anspruch" nahmen. Habe mir jetzt auch die zweite (in 270 cm netto) bestellt. Die werde ich dann mit Ringen einer ausgedienten Feeder, einem Klapprollenhalter und etwas Shrinkrubber versehen. Vielleicht wird ja eine brauchbare Rucksackrute draus!? Und wenn nicht, dann haben sich die Investitionen auch in überschaubaren Grenzen gehalten. Das teuerste wird sicher der 2k Lack werden!


----------



## Andal

@Vechtefisch wo geht's denn am Rhein hin? Der Bach ist lang!


----------



## Waller Michel

So heute war ich unterwegs und habe mich mit paar alten Angelkameraden getroffen. 
So eine Art kleine Weihnachtsfeier .
War mal wieder ganz nett ein wenig raus zu kommen. 
_Hoffe auch dass das milde Wetter weiterhin anhält ,dann werde ich vielleicht auch mal an den Rhein fahren im neuen Jahr. 
Mein Fangbuch hier im Verein habe ich bereits abgegeben, also ist für dieses Jahr hier bei uns Schluss für mich. 
Am Rhein sind milde Temperaturen nicht selten! Von daher könnte auch im Februar was laufen @Vechtefisch !
Darf ich fragen, wohin es dich an den Rhein zieht? 

LG Michael _


----------



## Vechtefisch

Für mich geht es nach Emmerich. 
Ich war bisher noch nicht da das Bistum haz endschieden aber in sieben wochen sollte man einmal den weg ans wasser finden

Lg Michael


----------



## geomas

@jason 1  und @Kochtopf - viel Spaß Euch beiden morgen!

@cyprinusbarbus - danke für den wunderbar lebhaft geschriebenen Bericht und ein herzliches Petri zu der silbrigen Fang-Mischung!

@Professor Tinca - schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat bei Dir. 
Und nebenbei bemerkt ist es auch durchaus etwas beruhigend für uns Normalangler, wenn Du mal schneiderst... ;-)


----------



## Andal

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Für mich geht es nach Emmerich.


Da sollte sich sicher ein Zanderle erwischen lassen?

Entschuldige die intime Frage - lernst du "auf Pfarrer"?


----------



## Waller Michel

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Für mich geht es nach Emmerich.
> Ich war bisher noch nicht da das Bistum haz endschieden aber in sieben wochen sollte man einmal den weg ans wasser finden
> 
> Lg Michael



Ah da kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus !
Dachte erst du machst nach Mainz, in meine alte Heimat! 
Weil Bistum Mainz ist ja auch nicht ganz unbekannt !

LG Michael


----------



## Vechtefisch

Andal schrieb:


> Da sollte sich sicher ein Zanderle erwischen lassen?
> 
> Entschuldige die intime Frage - lernst du "auf Pfarrer"?


 Nee zum Glück nicht ich strebe an Pastoralreferent zu werden quasi Mädchen für alles


----------



## Waller Michel

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Nee zum Glück nicht ich strebe an Pastoralreferent zu werden quasi Mädchen für alles


Na immerhin katholisch 

LG


----------



## Vechtefisch

@Waller Michel ja genau mit allen schönen Seiten wie negativen

Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt auf einpaar grundeln

Lg Michael


----------



## Andal

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Nee zum Glück nicht ich strebe an *Pastoralreferent* zu werden quasi Mädchen für alles


Dank Wikipedia weiss ich jetzt auch, was der tun muss. Danke!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ist ein katholischer titel !
Komme auch aus diesem Kulturkreis, deshalb war es mir nicht fremd .

Deus lo vult !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

...und wenn ma Nocht's ned schlafa ko, dann schaut ma si hoid Videos o........:


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kneto schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht dass hier eines der beiden unaussprechlichen Foren ausgesprochen wird. Fehlt nur noch das unabhängige und nicht "profit-orientierte Forum" in dem es mittlerweile fast nur noch um den Verkauf von  Grasruten geht.
> Ich hoffe dass das Ükel mal nicht so "merkwürdig" wird.



So merkwürdig kanns gar nicht werden......lass ma des Thema einfach und geniesen die freizügige Meinungsäußerung des Ükels.

Jeder kann und keiner muss und wer will der darf


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@cyprinusbarbus: 70 Fische bei den Bedingungen - das ist doch mal ein Statement! Petri zur gelungenen Bolotour.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Gibt's zu der ein Bild, ohne das man das Hefterl kaufen muss?



Hier sieht man das gute Stück...


----------



## TechDoc

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss mal @TechDoc oder @Rebecca Hoffmann fargen was das ist ????



Es ist, wie es da steht, das/die Bilder waren zu groß. Für Anhänge gilt max. 5120KB und 960x960. Hast du ein 4K Handy?  Normalerweise sollten 5120KB bei Handyfotos mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TechDoc schrieb:


> Es ist, wie es da steht, das/die Bilder waren zu groß. Für Anhänge gilt max. 5120KB und 960x960. Hast du ein 4K Handy?  Normalerweise sollten 5120KB bei Handyfotos mehr als ausreichend sein.




4k kann es auch aber nein.
Es war die kleinste mögliche Einstellung mit 12MP.
Damit war das eine Foto 8,6MB groß und das andere 9,2MB.

Das muss doch mit der neuen Forensoftware drin sein oder wenigstens das automatisch passend zu machen beim Upload???
Die neue Software kann doch nicht nur mit alten Handys funktionieren?
Es gibt ja Handy/Kameras, die können weitaus mehr.

Kannst du da etwas machen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 4k kann es auch aber nein.
> Es war die kleinste mögliche Einstellung mit 12MP.
> Damit war das eine Foto 8,6MB groß und das andere 9,2MB.
> 
> Das muss doch mit der neuen Forensoftware drin sein oder wenigstens das automatisch passend zu machen beim Upload???
> Die neue Software kann doch nicht nur mit alten Handys funktionieren?
> Es gibt ja Handy/Kameras, die können weitaus mehr.
> 
> Kannst du da etwas machen?


Mein lieber Pröfpröf, ich darf dich doch Pröfpröf nennen, welches Handy hast du? Mir fällt das schwer zu glauben, dass du tatsächlich keine andere Wahl hast als so riesen Bilder aufzunehmen und tippe auf einen Bedienfehler (und bin gerne bereit zu helfen wenn möglich)


----------



## TechDoc

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 4k kann es auch aber nein.
> Es war die kleinste mögliche Einstellung mit 12MP.
> Damit war das eine Foto 8,6MB groß und das andere 9,2MB.
> 
> Das muss doch mit der neuen Forensoftware drin sein oder wenigstens das automatisch passend zu machen beim Upload???
> Die neue Software kann doch nicht nur mit alten Handys funktionieren?
> Es gibt ja Handy/Kameras, die können weitaus mehr.
> 
> Kannst du da etwas machen?



5120KB = 5,1 MB
Die waren eindeutig zu groß.   

Das hat nichts mit alten Handys zu tun, sondern mit der Datenbank. Der Platz auf dem Server ist nicht unendlich, wie auf deiner Festplatte, oder deinem Handy auch. Und wir sind ein sehr bildlastiges Forum. Aber wir immer und wie du uns mittlerweile kennst, schaue ich mal, was sich da machen lässt. Aber bitte nicht mehr vor Weihnachten. Ich möchte gern ein wenig Urlaub haben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey
Eine automatische Anpassung wäre toll - dann hätte ich gelegentlich auch mal ein netteres Bild... .
Immer an der Kamera rumfummeln damit man mal was posten kann, nervt irgendwie..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein lieber Pröfpröf, ich darf dich doch Pröfpröf nennen, welches Handy hast du? Mir fällt das schwer zu glauben, dass du tatsächlich keine andere Wahl hast als so riesen Bilder aufzunehmen und tippe auf einen Bedienfehler (und bin gerne bereit zu helfen wenn möglich)




Witzbold.

ich kann damit um!

Xiaomi Mi A3
Da kann ich wzischen 12 und 48MP wählen aber nicht kleiner!

Hab ich mir extra gekauft um vernünftige Fisch- und Angelfotos fürs Forum machen zu können..
Mein altes Nokia mit 5MP Kamera war echt kacke.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TechDoc schrieb:


> 5120KB = 5,1 MB
> Die waren eindeutig zu groß.
> 
> Das hat nichts mit alten Handys zu tun, sondern mit der Datenbank. Der Platz auf dem Server ist nicht unendlich, wie auf deiner Festplatte, oder deinem Handy auch. Und wir sind ein sehr bildlastiges Forum. Aber wir immer und wie du uns mittlerweile kennst, schaue ich mal, was sich da machen lässt. Aber bitte nicht mehr vor Weihnachten. Ich möchte gern ein wenig Urlaub haben.




Verstehe ich ja.
Nur dann wäre eine automatische Anpassung wünschenswert.

Danke dir.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Witzbold.
> 
> ich kann damit um!
> 
> Xiaomi Mi A3
> Da kann ich wzischen 12 und 48MP wählen aber nicht kleiner!
> 
> Hab ich mir extra gekauft um vernünftige Fisch- und Angelfotos fürs Forum machen zu können..
> Mein altes Nokia mit 5MP Kamera war echt kacke.


Lieber Prof, schau mal bitte nach, ob du die Bildkompression abgeschaltet hast, oder sogar RAW Aufnahmen aktiviert sind. Bei mickrigen 12 MP sollte ein JPG Bild eigentlich nicht die 5MB Grenze sprengen. Mein P30 Pro hat bei 40MP nur rund 6MB bei Fotos, aber wenn ich RAW aktiviere geht das natürlich maximal in die höhe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> *Bildkompression *abgeschaltet hast, oder sogar *RAW Aufnahmen*




Gibt es nicht in den Einstellungen.
Ich kann in den Einstellunegn die "Bildqualität" auf niedrig stellen aber das ist ja das was ich eigentlich nicht will.
Niedrige Bildqualität hatte ich mit dem alten Handy genug.  

Eine automatische Anpassung (möglichst hohe Qualität) wäre besser um das Maximum rauszuholen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Poissonist
> Wobei im eigentlichen Sinne Amateur es gut darstellt.


Klasse, gefällt mir beides ausnehmend gut und das Wortspiel um mehrere Ecken ist immer was feines für Geist und Witz! 




__





						Poisson - LEO: Übersetzung im Französisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch
					

Lernen Sie die Übersetzung für 'Poisson' in LEOs Französisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch. Mit Flexionstabellen der verschiedenen Fälle und Zeiten ✓ Aussprache und relevante Diskussionen ✓ Kostenloser Vokabeltrainer ✓




					dict.leo.org
				







__





						poissonier - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch
					

Lernen Sie die Übersetzung für 'poissonier' in LEOs Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch. Mit Flexionstabellen der verschiedenen Fälle und Zeiten ✓ Aussprache und relevante Diskussionen ✓ Kostenloser Vokabeltrainer ✓




					dict.leo.org
				



uff, was baut das Forum da gleich alles mit ein ?!?!


----------



## TechDoc

@Professor Tinca 
Kannst du bitte mal testen und eins von deinen Bildern hochladen, ob du noch die Meldung bekommst?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus, als hätte der Marco einen Volkshochschulkurs im Pin bepinseln mitgemacht.


Aber wirklich, und das war wohl der Anfängerkurs im Kindergarten ...

Gräuslicher geht fast nicht mehr. 

taugt am ehesten noch als Diebstahlsicherung oder so.


----------



## Professor Tinca

TechDoc schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Kannst du bitte mal testen und eins von deinen Bildern hochladen, ob du noch die Meldung bekommst?




Klar. 
Moment....muss ich mit dem Handy machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Der Amateur tut es, dem eigentlichen Wortsinne nach, aus Liebe. *Was kann einen mehr beflügeln*, als die Liebe zu dem, was man tut?


Z.B. was ganz profanes:
Der pure Überlebenstrieb, also man muss dringlichst aufs Klo (Campinghocker mit Beutel etc.)
oder man (oder Frau besonders auch) bekommt grimmigen kneifenden Hunger.

Da bleibt die Liebe einfach erstmal auf der Strecke


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klar.
> Moment....muss ich mit dem Handy machen.


Ach dieser Technik-Schlingel.
Ich tippe mal auf das Monsterunwort dieses Zeitalters: brauchst ein *Update*


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geht leider nicht.
Die Fotos sind 8,6MB und 9,2MB groß.

Kommt wieder das.


----------



## TechDoc

Mist, aber vielen Dank.

@Professor Tinca Moment, welchen Style benutzt du?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nachtmodus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ansonsten mach erstmal Weihnachtsferien.

Bei Ente und zwei, drei Pullen Glühwein überlegt es sich besser.


----------



## TechDoc

Ok, kannst du nochmal testen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.

Geht wieder nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht.
> Die Fotos sind 8,6MB und 9,2MB groß.


Schau mal nach dem Dateiformat, Endung und am besten ein Hexdump der ersten 256 Zeichen aus der Datei. (bmp png jpeg Version eben)
Auf PC-rüberspielen müßte dazu helfen. Umwandlung mit FormatFactory (for Windows) z.B. auch (aber nicht allen Mist per Standardeinstellung mitinstallieren).
Ich schätze der Forumsloader für die Pictures liest die Größe falsch aus bzw. die wurde anders/inkompatibel eingetragen von der Kamera bei dir.


----------



## TechDoc

Danke, war meine erste Eingebung doch nicht richtig. Aber jetzt hat meine Seele erstmal wieder Ruhe, bis zur nächsten Eingebung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schau mal nach dem Dateiformat, Endung und am besten ein Hexdump der ersten 256 Zeichen aus der Datei. (bmp png jpeg Version eben)
> Auf PC-rüberspielen müßte dazu helfen. Umwandlung mit FormatFactory (for Windows) z.B. auch (aber nicht allen Mist per Standardeinstellung mitinstallieren).
> Ich schätze der Forumsloader für die Pictures liest die Größe falsch aus bzw. die wurde anders/inkompatibel eingetragen von der Kamera bei dir.



Datei ist jpg. Siehst du oben im Screenshot.


----------



## Minimax

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Da spricht der Zynismus eines Mannes, dessen Likezusammenraffung ihn nicht nur in die Top 1% hob, sondern in die 0,01% der Top 1%.



Hab gehört, das Böhmermann jetzt ein Eier-aus-Stahl-Feature über @Kochtopf, unseren Liebes- und Likemogul machen möchte.

Zu wichtigerem: Früher waren meine Handyfotos auch zu Gross zum hochladen, da hab ich mir zuerst mit handyinternem Zuschneiden beholfen, ist zwar nervig aber für den durchschnittlichen Schnappschuss sogar Bildkompositionsmäßig sogar zuträglich.
Mittlerweile hab ich in den Kamera Einstellungen die Grösseneinstellung gefunden und runtergeschraubt- mit 12mpix sind sie jetzt zwar für meine Begriffe immer noch monströs gross, aber ich könnte wenn ich wollte nun jederzeit Schnappschüssebdirekt spammen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Datei ist jpg. Siehst du oben im Screenshot.











						JPEG – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




nicht gerade wenig Möglichkeiten (for failure) und Zeitrahmen 1992-2019 
Bis zu 2^16*2^16 Pixel wären interpretierbar möglich, das wären ankommende 4 Gigapixel oder 4096 Megapixel, multiplizert noch mit 24bit Pixelfarbe oder so.

Ich würde mich als Server auch weigern, im Extremfall sowas auf meine Speicherplatte zu lassen!


----------



## TechDoc

@Professor Tinca Bitte nochmal testen. Es lässt mir keine Ruhe.


----------



## geomas

So, die französische Fahne sollen andere schwenken! Ein Plötzlein an der Power-Feeder hatte Lust auf 3Scheiben Bread-Punch.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> So, die französische Fahne sollen andere schwenken! Ein Plötzlein an der Power-Feeder hatte Lust auf 3Scheiben Bread-Punch.



Petri, immerhin!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Minimax schrieb:


> Hab gehört, das Böhmermann jetzt ein Eier-aus-Stahl-Feature über @Kochtopf, unseren Liebes- und Likemogul machen möchte.


Haha, sehr lustig 
Du lieber Minimax bist aber auch ein LikesOligarch und bist nur durch deinem gestrigen Lazarettaufenthalt verschont worden.
;-)


----------



## phirania

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Für mich geht es nach Emmerich.
> Ich war bisher noch nicht da das Bistum haz endschieden aber in sieben wochen sollte man einmal den weg ans wasser finden
> 
> Lg Michael


In Emmerich kannst du dem Wasser nicht ausweichen.
Gibt genug Gewässer rund um,und bis Holland auch nur ein Katzensprung.
Fast meine alte Heimat......


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier sieht man das gute Stück...


Ja die hat. Eine typische Rolle mit Wendefuss, so wie sie die Schweizer gerne zum "Zapfenfischen" am Fluss verwenden.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber wirklich, und das war wohl der Anfängerkurs im Kindergarten ...
> 
> Gräuslicher geht fast nicht mehr.
> 
> taugt am ehesten noch als Diebstahlsicherung oder so.


Genschenkt würdest du sie auch nehmen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

TechDoc schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Bitte nochmal testen. Es lässt mir keine Ruhe.




Ich war unterwegs...sorry.

Nein geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute natürlich angeln.

Nachdem die treulosen Plötzen gestern meinen Ruf als PröfPröf angekratzt hatten, wollte ich heute fürchterlich Rache nehmen. 

Soviel vorweg - ich bin rehabilitiert aber der Reihe nach.

Livebericht ging ja nicht weil es mit den Fotos ja nicht klappt.

Also jetzt von hier am Rechner (mit externem Upload).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heut wollte ich den Döbeln meine Aufwartung machen und die Plötzen, Plötzen sein lassen.

Also bin ich an meinen alten Spot gefahren und was sehe ich da?

Oberhalb und unterhalb schlugen schon zwei Raubfischplumser das Wasser schaumig.....zum koxxen!

Ich machte trotzdem zwei Würfe aber da war erwartungsgemäß nichts zu machen. Die Döbel waren verprellt(danke an die Plumser!!!)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also ab an eine(weniger erfolgversprechende) andere Stelle....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da gab es dann auch den ersten Feindkontakt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ok. So hatte ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorgestellt - war ja kaum mehr als tags zuvor.

Inzwischen war einer der Plumser auch an meinem Abschnitt angekommen und quatschte mich auch noch voll.

Äußerlich ruhig ließ ich ihn schwafeln von Hechten und hoffte das er bald verschwindet wenn ich ihm nur hmmmmm....aha....hmmm---entgegenknurre.
So war es dann auch.

Er verpixxte sich und ich mich auch.

Wie zurück zum ersten Spot - inzwischen sollte ja Ruhe eingekehrt sein dort.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Wind war inzwischen eingeschlafen und bleiern lag das Wasser. Doch aufgeben kam nicht in Frage(die Rehabilitioan - ihr wisst schon)

Also rangeschlichen und rein die Montage.

Kurzer Ruck....nochmal.....Rute krummm und bämmmmmmmmmmm......

Bremse jault auf und nach einem furiosen Drill nahe am und im  Uferkraut lag er vor mir....rund und fett....sicher 6 Pfund schwer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das war aber noch nicht alles.

Danach konnte ich noch einen Enddreißiger und einen Ü40er zum Landgang überreden, dann wurde es dunkel und ich sattelte die Hühner zur Heimreise.

Rache gelungen! Ehre wieder hergestellt!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, die französische Fahne sollen andere schwenken! Ein Plötzlein an der Power-Feeder hatte Lust auf 3Scheiben Bread-Punch.




Na immerhin.

Petri Heil, Georg!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Prof! 
Da haste ja mal einen rausgehauen - 6 Pfund ist ja schon mal ne Ansage. 
Und prima, daß es mit den Fotos offenbar jetzt klappt!


----------



## geomas

So, nur ganz kurz - am Teich wars schön, hatte viele Fehlbisse, aber Spaß hats gemacht und diverse Kleinis mußten temporär die frische Landluft ertragen.
Ich meld mich später noch mal mit den Kleinfisch-Angel-Details..


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri, lieber @Professor Tinca , was für eine tolle Strecke prächtiger Fische! Ich sag's immer wieder, im ganzen Ükelland haben Deine Johnnies das tiefste und schönste Flossenrot
da haben Die Flussgötter Dir den einen Schneidertag aber mit Zins und Zinseszins vergolten,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Na den mal dickes Petri Prof.
Rache gelungen Zielfische gefangen,alles richtig gemacht....

Auch an Geomas Petri zum nicht Franzose sein.
Ich hoffe auh bald wieder los zukommen......


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Und prima, daß es mit den Fotos offenbar jetzt klappt!




Externer Upload.
Direkt ins Forum geht leider nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri @Professor Tinca zur herrlichen Strecke! Klasse!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @geomas!


----------



## rutilus69

Ein dickes Petri Heil @Professor Tinca 
Wunderschöne Fische!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ja die hat. Eine typische Rolle mit Wendefuss, so wie sie die Schweizer gerne zum "Zapfenfischen" am Fluss verwenden.
> 
> 
> 
> Genschenkt würdest du sie auch nehmen!



Aber woher dieses wunderschöne Exemplar stammen könnte weißt Du auch nicht?
Dann hoffe ich noch auf den mikesch...


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das war aber noch nicht alles.
> 
> Danach konnte ich noch einen Enddreißiger und einen Ü40er zum Langang überreden, dann wurde es dunkel und ich sattelte die Hühner zur Heimreise.
> 
> Rache gelungen! Ehre wieder hergestellt!!


Na den mal dickes Petri Prof.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Klasse, Wunderschöne Fische, ein herzliches Petri dazu. 
Ein weiteres Petri geht natürlich auch an @geomas.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber woher dieses wunderschöne Exemplar stammen könnte weißt Du auch nicht?
> Dann hoffe ich noch auf den mikesch...


Möglicherweise Stucki, oder ein kleiner schweizer Hersteller. Der Markt für solche Wenderollen ist ja sehr begrenzt - Schon alleine deswegen, weil das Fischen mit Naturködern auf Salmoniden weitestgehend eingeschränkt ist. Eigentlich auch  nur in der Schweiz, Frankreich und England so einigermaßen je richtig heimisch gewesen.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Von mir auch ein dickes Petri !
Ist doch wirklich schön !
Von welcher Firma ist denn die Feederauflage ,die dort immer wieder auf dem Foto zusehen ist? 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  Dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen

@geomas  So kleine meinte ich nun nicht, trotzdem Petri zum Entfranzosinieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das blauschwarze Ding ist von Balzer.
Eine Seite zum Haken gebogen damit bei heftgen Bissen die Rute nicht runterfällt.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber woher dieses wunderschöne Exemplar stammen könnte weißt Du auch nicht?
> Dann hoffe ich noch auf den mikesch...





Andal schrieb:


> Möglicherweise Stucki, oder ein *kleiner schweizer Hersteller.* Der Markt für solche Wenderollen ist ja sehr begrenzt - Schon alleine deswegen, weil das Fischen mit Naturködern auf Salmoniden weitestgehend eingeschränkt ist. Eigentlich auch  nur in der Schweiz, Frankreich und England so einigermaßen je richtig heimisch gewesen.



Ganzgenau, Ich glaube, es dürfte sich um diese von der Fa. KST handeln:






						Laufrollen und Wende-Laufrollen von KST-Spezi - Fischen von und für Spezialisten
					

Laufrollen und Wendelaufrollen für die Fischerei zu 100% in Schweiz hergestellt. Vom Spezialisten für Spezialisten. 2101




					www.kstspezi.ch
				




hg
Minimax

EDIT: Wobei es da ein kleines, dreistelliges Detail gibt, die den Werbeslogan "für jeden Fischer" etwas optimistisch erscheinen läßt.. ich jedenfalls kann mich nicht in
diesen Regionen bewegen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Möglicherweise Stucki, oder ein kleiner schweizer Hersteller. Der Markt für solche Wenderollen ist ja sehr begrenzt - Schon alleine deswegen, weil das Fischen mit Naturködern auf Salmoniden weitestgehend eingeschränkt ist. Eigentlich auch  nur in der Schweiz, Frankreich und England so einigermaßen je richtig heimisch gewesen.



Hallo @Andal 
Richtig ,in Frankreich habe ich das in früheren Jahren öfter mal gesehen. 
Speziell im oberen Flusslauf der Le Doubs hatte das damals Mode 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das blauschwarze Ding ist von Balzer.
> Eine Seite zum Haken gebogen damit bei heftgen Bissen die Rute nicht runterfällt.



Danke für die Info !

Sieht gut aus! Muss ich gleich mal in der Bucht gucken! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganzgenau, Ich glaube, es dürfte sich um diese von der Fa. KST handeln:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laufrollen und Wende-Laufrollen von KST-Spezi - Fischen von und für Spezialisten
> 
> 
> Laufrollen und Wendelaufrollen für die Fischerei zu 100% in Schweiz hergestellt. Vom Spezialisten für Spezialisten. 2101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kstspezi.ch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> EDIT: Wobei es da ein kleines, dreistelliges Detail gibt, die den Werbeslogan "für jeden Fischer" etwas optimistisch erscheinen läßt.. ich jedenfalls kann mich nicht in
> diesen Regionen bewegen.


780 Fränkli sind auch ein recht sportlicher Preis.

Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man Gewässer zur Verfügung hat, wo man solches Gerät auch ordentlich einsetzen kann... man haut schließlich auch Geld für alles mögliche raus.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: Wobei es da ein kleines, dreistelliges Detail gibt, die den Werbeslogan "für jeden Fischer" etwas optimistisch erscheinen läßt.. ich jedenfalls kann mich nicht in
> diesen Regionen bewegen.


Wobei das eher uns, denn die Schweizer selber stört. Das Preisniveau bei den Eidgenossen ist wirklich enorm. Geh da mal in eine Metzgerei und du wirst schlagartig zum Veggie!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei das eher uns, denn die Schweizer selber stört. Das Preisniveau bei den Eidgenossen ist wirklich enorm. Geh da mal in eine Metzgerei und du wirst schlagartig zum Veggie!



Das bekommen die Norweger auch hin 
Hab dort mal Zutaten für Spaghetti Bolognese, einen Salat, 2 Flaschen Brause /Limonaden und ein Päckchen Marlboro geholt! 
Zack 100 Euro ärmer ! Hut ab !

LG Michael


----------



## Nacktangler

Lieber Stammtisch,
auch wenn ich mich bisher eher in die Riege der Meeresangler (und "Unterwasserangler") eingeordnet habe, ansonsten bestenfalls mal den Forellen nachgestellt habe, muss ich gestehen, dass ich seit geraumer Zeit hier sehr fleißig aus der Dunkelheit mitgelesen habe. 
Und - zur Feier des gestern auf Lebenszeit ausgestellten Scheins - es mich mittlerweile in den Fingern juckt, doch zu den Anfängen meines Anglerlebens zurückzukehren und mit Pose und Grundblei mal wieder auf die Pirsch zu ziehen, um den Döbeln und mit etwas Glück Karpfen des Oberlaufes des Roten Mains nachzustellen.

Da ich auf diesem Gebiet etwas eingerostet war, meinen herzlichen Dank an das Wissen, dass Ihr alle hier zusammengetragen habt und teilt. Ich hoffe, es morgen gut zur Anwendung zu bringen und werde berichten. Es sollen mit um die 10 Grad und Sonnenschein ja beste Bedingungen, zumindest für den Angler, herrschen.
Herzlichst,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hallo Nacktangler,
willkommen hier und viel Erfolg für morgen.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @Nacktangler,
willkommen am Stammtisch und viel Erfolg für morgen. Als persönliche Anmerkung darf ich anfügen, das ich schon seit langer Zeit der Meinung bin, 
dass Du einen der coolsten, wenn nicht den coolsten Nick der Boardschaft führst.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen hier am Stammtisch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Lieber Stammtisch,
> auch wenn ich mich bisher eher in die Riege der Meeresangler (und "Unterwasserangler") eingeordnet habe, ansonsten bestenfalls mal den Forellen nachgestellt habe, muss ich gestehen, dass ich seit geraumer Zeit hier sehr fleißig aus der Dunkelheit mitgelesen habe.
> Und - zur Feier des gestern auf Lebenszeit ausgestellten Scheins - es mich mittlerweile in den Fingern juckt, doch zu den Anfängen meines Anglerlebens zurückzukehren und mit Pose und Grundblei mal wieder auf die Pirsch zu ziehen, um den Döbeln und mit etwas Glück Karpfen des Oberlaufes des Roten Mains nachzustellen.
> 
> Da ich auf diesem Gebiet etwas eingerostet war, meinen herzlichen Dank an das Wissen, dass Ihr alle hier zusammengetragen habt und teilt. Ich hoffe, es morgen gut zur Anwendung zu bringen und werde berichten. Es sollen mit um die 10 Grad und Sonnenschein ja beste Bedingungen, zumindest für den Angler, herrschen.
> Herzlichst,


Servus!

Jetzt werden wir langsam mal im Möbelhaus anrufen müssen und einen größeren Tisch ordern.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganzgenau, Ich glaube, es dürfte sich um diese von der Fa. KST handeln:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laufrollen und Wende-Laufrollen von KST-Spezi - Fischen von und für Spezialisten
> 
> 
> Laufrollen und Wendelaufrollen für die Fischerei zu 100% in Schweiz hergestellt. Vom Spezialisten für Spezialisten. 2101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kstspezi.ch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> EDIT: Wobei es da ein kleines, dreistelliges Detail gibt, die den Werbeslogan "für jeden Fischer" etwas optimistisch erscheinen läßt.. ich jedenfalls kann mich nicht in
> diesen Regionen bewegen.




Guter Mann!
Vielen Dank dafür...
Der Preis ist natürlich happig - aber wenn ich nur lange genug spare... .
Wie der Andal schon sagte; ohne passendes Gewässer hapert es etwas mit der Sinnhaftigkeit.
Aber schon ein interessantes Teil..


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...ohne passendes Gewässer hapert es etwas mit der Sinnhaftigkeit.
> Aber schon ein interessantes Teil..


Mittelprächtige Alpen-, oder Mittelgebirgsflüsse sollten es schon sein. Für die ganz kleinen Bacherl gibt es deutlich preiswertere Schnurbehälter.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ganz genau!  Was mir gerade einfällt dazu ,ist der Inn !
Dort im Inn bei Wasserburg hatte ich auch schon deutsche Angler damit gesehen. 
Hier oben in Norddeutschland wäre es tatsächlich nicht so prickelnd 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ganz genau!  Was mir gerade einfällt dazu ,ist der Inn !
> Dort im Inn bei Wasserburg hatte ich auch schon deutsche Angler damit gesehen.
> Hier oben in Norddeutschland wäre es tatsächlich nicht so prickelnd
> 
> LG Michael


Ja, da kann man sie auch fischen. Wobei es da auch mehr um Show, denn um Funktion geht. Eine normale Stationärrolle ist da der Wenderolle doch deutlich überlegen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ja, da kann man sie auch fischen. Wobei es da auch mehr um Show, denn um Funktion geht. Eine normale Stationärrolle ist da der Wenderolle doch deutlich überlegen.



Ja ja klar !
Ich habe das sowieso noch gar nicht so super oft gesehen und selbst noch nie praktiziert !
Aber dort in Wasserburg halt unteranderem auch mal .
Dort war damals ein Fest direkt am Inn ,ich saß auf der Bank mit Schweinswürchtel und Kraut und hab dem Angler zugesehen damals 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Schweinswürschtel mit Kraut ist nie verkehrt!


----------



## Nacktangler

Herzlichen Dank für die angenehme Begrüßung @all . 

Morgen wird's zwar kein "nomen est omen" geben, aber danke für den Verweis auf meinen guten Geschmack


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Schweinswürschtel mit Kraut ist nie verkehrt!



Leider bei uns hier oben nicht genießbar zu bekommen! 
Ich glaub ich muss dringend mal wieder ins schöne Bayern 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für die angenehme Begrüßung @all .
> 
> Morgen wird's zwar kein "nomen est omen" geben, aber danke für den Verweis auf meinen guten Geschmack



 ja bei dem Wetter, wäre der Haken dann sehr kurz 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich bekomme auch regelmäßig "Care Pakete Süd" um das Exil zu überleben. 

Wurst und Rheinland sind offensichtlich zwei Dinge, die sich gegenseitig ausschliessen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja dazu muss man mindestens bis Südhessen ; also zum Main ( Weiswurstequador )vordringen sonst wirds bitter  
Hier oben auch ,das ähnelt eher Scherzartikeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Liebe Nacktangler,



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Morgen wird's zwar kein "nomen est omen" geben, aber danke für den Verweis auf meinen guten Geschmack



falls doch, dann bitte ich davon abzusehen, mehr als die gefangenen Fische auf den Fotos zu verewigen  Und Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Ükel!

@geomas und @Professor Tinca: Petri euch beiden. Die Döbel sind ja mal wieder erstklassig!


----------



## Andal

Regensburger, Pfälzer, Debreziner, Schwarzgeräuchertes, einen Käs mit Geschmack(!) ... alles Sachen, die man hier vergeblich sucht.


----------



## Mikesch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber woher dieses wunderschöne Exemplar stammen könnte weißt Du auch nicht?
> Dann hoffe ich noch auf den mikesch...


Ich bin doch kein Gerätespezialist.


----------



## Vechtefisch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier sieht man das gute Stück...


Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine art stationärerolle in dem video gezeigt wird so eine habe ich noch nie gesehen kenne diese art von griffen nur von kaspselrollen


----------



## Waller Michel

@Vechtefisch 
Meinst du jetzt die Wenderolle ?

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Nacktangler: Auch von mir natürlich ein herzliches Willkommen hier im wunderbaren Ükel.  Meeresangler ist ja nun auch ein weiter Begriff der vom Watangeln auf Heringe bis über das Elektrorollenangeln in den Tiefen der norwegischen Fjorde, hin zum Big Game mit regelrechten Winden an der Rute reicht. Welche Disziplin praktiziert Du üblicherweise, wenn Du am Meer bist?


----------



## Vechtefisch

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Vechtefisch
> Meinst du jetzt die Wenderolle ?
> 
> LG Michael


Ich meine die stationärerolle mir dem hebel wie bei einer Kapselrolle. Ich habe so wie gesagt noch nicht gehen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Regensburger, Pfälzer, Debreziner, Schwarzgeräuchertes, einen Käs mit Geschmack(!) ... alles Sachen, die man hier vergeblich sucht.


Da muss ich jetzt aber mal eine Lanze für die norddeusche Wurstkunst brechen! Fangen wir mal mit der Bregenwurst an, die hier als "Pinkel" zu jed3m Kohlessen dazugehört. Die macht jeder Schlachter anders, grob wird in Oldenburger und in Bremer Pinkel unterschieden. Ein kulinarischer Traum können auch die Kochwürste sein, die in einen anständigen Eintopf gehören. Last but Not least gibt es drei Dörfer von mir entfernt einen Schlachter  der macht seine Bockwürste noch selbst. Davon werde i h mir in Kürze wieder welche am Wasser warm machen, wenn es auf die Q-Fische geht.


----------



## rhinefisher

mikesch schrieb:


> Ich bin doch kein Gerätespezialist.



Aber Du weißt viele Interessante Sachen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine art stationärerolle in dem video gezeigt wird so eine habe ich noch nie gesehen kenne diese art von griffen nur von kaspselrollen



Das ist eine art "Kampfbremse" Mitchell full Control oder Soetwas.
Vor Jahren hatte ich so ein Ding mal von Shimano - war irre teuer und hat mich nicht begeistert.. .


----------



## Waller Michel

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine art stationärerolle in dem video gezeigt wird so eine habe ich noch nie gesehen kenne diese art von griffen nur von kaspselrollen



Also ich kann jetzt nix besonderes finden,  an Stationärrollen oder meinst du die Kampfbremse der einen Rolle ?

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt aber mal eine Lanze für die norddeusche Wurstkunst brechen! Fangen wir mal mit der Bregenwurst an, die hier als "Pinkel" zu jed3m Kohlessen dazugehört. Die macht jeder Schlachter anders, grob wird in Oldenburger und in Bremer Pinkel unterschieden. Ein kulinarischer Traum können auch die Kochwürste sein, die in einen anständigen Eintopf gehören. Last but Not least gibt es drei Dörfer von mir entfernt einen Schlachter  der macht seine Bockwürste noch selbst. Davon werde i h mir in Kürze wieder welche am Wasser warm machen, wenn es auf die Q-Fische geht.



Hallo ,es gibt natürlich auch gute Wurstwaren in Norddeutschland, aber halt andere Sachen als @Andal und ich meinen. 
Weisswurst ,Fleischwurst ,Pressack ,Blutwurst ,Bratwurst ,Leberwurst ,Leberkäse ,Fleischkäse ( die Norddeutschen kennen den Unterschied nicht ) Schwarzgeraüchertes , Wammerl usw usw .....
Leider hier nicht genießbar zu bekommen. ...auch geselchtes ( gesalzenes )
Gibt es nur bei uns unten .Bayern, Südhessen und Pfalz  .
Selbige gilt für Leberknödel ,Bergkäse Kalbshaxen usw .
Das meinten wir .
Bockwurst Buuulette und Co kommen mir persönlich zum Hals raus 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt aber mal eine Lanze für die norddeusche Wurstkunst brechen! ...



*Genau! *
Brat- und Bockwurst findet man hier in guter Qualität. Und damit hat man ja nun schon mal mehr als ein solides Fundament.
Schickimicki brauch ich nicht.
Ach ja, #wurst - ich muß mal wieder zu meinem Liebling-Fleischer, der macht Knacker der Güteklasse A+++ .


----------



## Nacktangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Nacktangler: Auch von mir natürlich ein herzliches Willkommen hier im wunderbaren Ükel.  Meeresangler ist ja nun auch ein weiter Begriff der vom Watangeln auf Heringe bis über das Elektrorollenangeln in den Tiefen der norwegischen Fjorde, hin zum Big Game mit regelrechten Winden an der Rute reicht. Welche Disziplin praktiziert Du üblicherweise, wenn Du am Meer bist?


Zumeist die Spinnangelei vom Ufer aus im Mettelmeer - mangels Boot. 
Besonders am Abend, wenn ich mit Schnorchel und Harpune nichts mehr sehe. Das Tauchen zur recht sportlichen Fischjagd habe ich in den letzten Jahren für mich entdeckt. Dabei schätze ich besonders, dass ich stundenlang die wunderbare Unterwasserwelt in all ihren Formen und Farben genießen kann. Aber ganz ohne Jagdfieber geht es halt einfach nicht


----------



## Waller Michel

@Vechtefisch 
Meinst du sowas ?


----------



## Vechtefisch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist eine art "Kampfbremse" Mitchell full Control oder Soetwas.
> Vor Jahren hatte ich so ein Ding mal von Shimano - war irre teuer und hat mich nicht begeistert.. .





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ich kann jetzt nix besonderes finden,  an Stationärrollen oder meinst du die Kampfbremse der einen Rolle ?
> 
> LG Michael


Ja genau wie es aussieht meine ich die kampfbremse. Ich kenne nur die shimano Sahara mit der ich geliebäugelt habe worazs dann dich nichts wurde 

Lg Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Vechtefisch
> Meinst du sowas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334358




Micha, er meint die Rolle aus dem Video.
So wie rhinefisher es schon beschrieben habt.

Mit einem Fingerbremshebel wie die Mtchell Full control auch einen hat.

Keine Freilaufrolle.


----------



## Jason

Wir haben nun unser internes Ükel Treffen beendet. Mir haben die Bierchen gut geschmeckt und @Kochtopf musste sich zurück halten da er ja das Steuer noch in die Hand nehmen musste. Schreibe morgen etwas dazu. Meine Augen sind sehr schwer. 

Gruß Jason 

@Minimax Du bist verrückt.


----------



## Minimax

@Vechtefisch



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Micha, er meint die Rolle aus dem Video.
> So wie rhinefisher es schon beschrieben habt.
> 
> Mit einem Fingerbremshebel wie die Mtchell Full control auch einen hat.
> 
> Keine Freilaufrolle.



Rollen dieser Art wurden hier auch bereits debattiert, Ükel-Interne Suchworte wären "Control" "Bremshebel" und "Iso"
Es sind wirklich seltsame und exotische kleine Apparate, die ihren Platz bei der Posenfischerei am Fluss finden (oder wo sie die anglerische Kreativität hin verschlägt).
Ich selbst nutze sie nicht, aber schätze sie als Kuriosum und bunte Vögel im Statio-Einerlei,
hier einmal eine grundlegende Charakterisierung der Rollengattung von Andal und danach eine eher geschmackliche Berschreibung des Mitchell-Modells:

EDIT-Das ist schom etwas anderes als eine Kampfbremse, die an verschiedenen leichten Shimanos verbaut wurde (Wird?) . Bei den Bremshebel-Rollen ist die Bremse im Normalzustand grundsätzlich offen, und entfaltet ihre (eingestellte) Bremskraft erst beim Anziehen des Bremshebels. Es ist also ein Konzept, das das Fischen mit sehr leichtem Zeug auf stärkere Fische ermöglicht, weil man eben einhändig, rasch und intuitiv reagieren kann, ohne erst mit der anderen Hand Bremsrädchen suchen und verstellen muss.






Andal schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Isofishing...
> 
> Sooo leicht ist diese Fischerei gar nicht. Je nach Klasse, abhängig vom Zielfisch kommen da schon recht derbe Schnüre und Haken zum Einsatz. Immerhin kommen Posen bis an die 10 gr. daher. Ich dachte auch, das sei ein Abklatsch der eher gemütlichen Posenfischerei der Franzosen nahe. Aber weit gefehlt, die Sache ist, wie zu erwarten, deutlich komplexer. Kingfish und Black Drums können direkt an der Küste schon enorme Kaliber erreichen. Deshalb auch die enorm paraboöischen Ruten, die ich allerdings für unsere Anwendungen eher nicht so ideal ansehe. Aber die Rollen jucken mich schwer. Leider nur aus Übersee zu bekommen, wirklich nicht billig, aber geil. Hierzulande steht leider nur die Mitchell Full Control zur Debatte. Die hat den zusätzlichen Bremshebel. Aber eben nur die Zusatzbremse und nicht all die anderen Funktionen. Aber mit ihr, der Pin und der Kapselrolle, b.z.w. normalen Matchrollen werde ich schon meinen Weg finden.





Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, Jungs
> Tja Zufälle gibts.. vor ein paar Tagen erst haben wir über diese Rollen mit Hebelbremsen geredet, und da hat die Andalpedia ja aufmerksam gemacht, das es auch
> ein solches Modell von Mitchell mal gab.
> 
> 
> 
> Da ich zur Zeit kaum zum Angeln komme (Fürchterliche Geschichte), bin ich heute aus Frust mal wieder in meinen FLAS gefahren, um den Besitzer solange mit Geld zu bewerfen, bis er mir Sachen gibt,
> die ich schon habe oder nicht brauche. Jedenfalls fand ich bei dem kleinen Stapel mit Gebrauchtrollen tatsächlich ein Exemplar dieser Hebelbremsrolle,
> eine Mitchell Full Control 2007. Recherche ergab, das sie so um 2004-5 auf den Markt kam. Jedenfalls hab ich die Rolle gegen eine geringe Gebühr sofort für die Minimaxsche
> Sammlung beschlagnahmt (wer den Begriff komisch finden: Wieso reden eigentlich dauernd alle davon, Fische zu "verhaften"? verkappte Tierrechtler, oder was?)
> Meine Subjektiven "Unboxing" (Verpackung war dabei) will ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> Eigentlich eine ganz normale Statio mit Heckbremse, allerdings mit einer Art "umgekehrten Freilauf": Normalerweise ist die Bremskraft wie hinten eingestellt,
> aber zieht man den Hebel an, schließt sich die Bremse auf Maximalwiederstand. Auch bei geschlosser Bremse/angezogenem Hebel ist die Bremskraft nicht allzu hoch-
> keine Großfischrolle. Ansonsten alles ganz normal: Unendliche Rücklaufsperre ist vorhanden, Hebel für Rücklaufsperre auch, Übersetzung 5,5:1.200m 0,18er passen drauf.
> Bei der Spule gibts ne Besonderheit: Die ist mit dem Rotor verschraubt, aber man kann den oberen Spulenteil mittels eines Bajonettverschlusses entfernen, und ein zweites
> Schnurreservoir aus Plastik liegt bei. Zusammengenommen also ganz klar auf die leichte Posenangelei/ Matchrute ausgerichtet
> Die Bauqualitat wirkt etwas Plastik-Fantastik, passend zum Zeitstil. Allerdings sieht die Schnurverlegung (der Vorbesitzer hatte in Unkenntnis der Dienstgipfelhöhe des zarten Konstrukts offenbar ne 25er oder 28er draufgepackt) überraschend sauber aus,
> die Kurbel dreht schön und der Bügel rastet Sauber, und die ganze Mühle klappert nicht allzusehr. Dennoch: alles nix zum Nägeleinkloppen. Zustand ist prima, kaum
> Macken, hie und da etwa Abrieb, Karton war dabei (Noch mit einer richtigen Gebrauchsanleitung, mit Pflegehinweisen!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kommen wir zum Wichtigsten, dem Aussehen: Was ich sehr geil an der Rolle finde, sind die ganz bewussten Retro-Elemente, so die originole Mitchell-300 Wendekurbel,
> der Retro-Rollenkörper, der sichtbar das Innenleben nachzeichnet (Rundeshauptrad und auf der Rückseite die Achse- Ebenfalls Michell-300) und die unpraktischen aber
> coolen aussenliegenden Schraubenführungen an der Unterseite. Zusammen mit dem geilen Bremshebel könnte das alles schön steampunkig sein...
> ..wenn sie 2000er-mäßig nicht wieder alles mit dem billigen blauen Metalliclack, dunkelchromblingappliken und vor allem _holographischen_ (!) Aufschriften mit
> roten Akzenten ruiniert hätten. Insgesamt ergibt das einen heissen Anwärter auf die häßlichste Rolle aller Zeiten. Ich wette die
> Retro-Elemente und die blaue Farbe sollen eine Remineszenz an die Mitchell Match sein, die ja ebenfalls auf das Posenfrequenzangeln ausgelegt war und auch
> ein technisches Gadget (Auto-Bügel) aufwies.
> Naja, mal sehen was ich mit dem verwachsenen kleinen Gerät anstelle, vielleicht was für die ganz leichte Match am Plötzenteich oder so, jedenfalls ein
> spannender Fund,
> herzlich,
> Euer Minimax


----------



## Vechtefisch

@Minimax vielen dank jetzt bin ich schlauer und weiß wo nach ich suchen muss

Lg Michael


----------



## geomas

So, nachdem der Professor bildschöne große Fische gezeigt hat nun ein paar Worte und Bilder von meinem Angeltag.

Es ging zum Teich auf der Pferdekoppel. Vierbeiner jedweder Art bekam ich heute nur aus der Ferne zu sehen, aber die Hinterlassenschaften „pflasterten” meinen Weg zur Angelstelle.
Ich hatte zwei meiner „guten” Feederruten mit und für den Fall auftretender Langeweile die leichte und schnelle Shimano-Stippe. Die kam heute nicht zum Einsatz.

Auf dem Wasser sah man hier und da Fischaktivität - ein gutes Zeichen. 
Stichwort „Zeichen” - ich hatte mit einem Restbestand an Aberglauben überlegt, ob es vermessen wäre, den großen Kescherkopf mitzunehmen. Meiner Logik zufolge wäre der Verzciht auf einen angemessenen Kescher der Garant für einen dicken Fang gewesen. Aber da in mir das Herz eines Sportsmannes schlägt, kam ein mittelgroßer Kescherkopf mit ans Wasser. Der blieb schön trocken.

Plan war die Angelei mit Bomb und auftreibendem Breadpunch. Also beide Ruten entsprechend montiert, die jeweils 2-3 12mm-Breadpunch-Scheibchen wurden per Quickstop am Haar gehalten.
Eine Angelstelle links nicht weit ab hatte mir früher etliche Karpfen gebracht - leider gab und gibt es dort etliche Unterwasserhindernisse.
Die andere Angelstelle war kurz vor dem rechten Ufer, auch dort waren mir früher schon Karpfen ans Band gegangen.

Rechts - kräftige Rute, robuste Mono, 8er Kamasan B983 mit drei Breadpunch-Scheiben gab es schnell heftiges Geruckel an der 2oz-Quivertip: ein farblich wunderschöner Plötz von geschätzt 17-18 cm. Drei aufgequollene Brot-Discs sind schon mal ein echter Happen, also Respekt, kleiner Plötz!

Links gab es auch Geruckel, aber dort konnte ich keinen der Bisse „verwandeln”. Das mag am testweise verwendeten Circle-Hook (Mustad) gelegen haben, also wurde dort nach ner Weile gewechselt auf einen kleinen Hybrid-Method-Feeder oder wie die Dinger heißen. Ganz kurzes Vorfach, diesmal mit einem „Semi-Circle-Haken” von Preston.
Auf den Einsatz der mitgeschleppten Micro-Pellets habe ich verzichtet und stattdessen erstmalig Liquidized Bread („LB” für den regelmäßigen Stammtischgast) in den Feeder gepreßt. Aus Gründen der „Balance” habe ich an dem kleinen Haken 2 8mm-BreadPunch-Scheibchen verwendet. 
Und damit gab es ne Weile Biß auf Biß. 





Das kompakte 15g-Körbchen flog super, ein paar Mal zu weit und ins Gebüsch des gegenüberliegenden Ufers.
Die Tackle-Verluste beschränkten sich zum Glück auf einen Haken.





Die meisten Plötz oder besser Rotaugen hatten so um die 15cm. Vermutlich fehlen in dem Teich ein paar fähige Räuber.

Dann landete ich ein weiß-silbriges Etwas:




Alle bisher in diesem Teich gefangenen „Weißfische” waren von normaler Farbe, rötliche oder rote Flossen, rote Augen bei den Plötz, goldene Augen und Flanken bei den Rotfedern.
Also was bitte ist das ? Ein „Rotauge” mit ner Pigment-Störung? Ich weiß es wirklich nicht.


Ein guter Fisch (müßte ein Karpfen gewesen sein) machte für 2 oder drei Sekunden Betrieb an der „nahen” Rute, dann war er ab (Montage intakt).
Vielleicht extrem knapp gehakt oder er hatte den Quickstop im Maulwinkel oder so.


Ein paar Fehlwürfe später hab ich dann einen winzigen Pellet-Feeder montiert, auch damit ließ sich LB gut verwenden. Teilweise kamen die Bisse noch beim Ablegen der Rute.
Aber alles nur Minis.

An der Power-Feeder-Rute hakte sich noch ein Sub-Nano-Weißfisch unglücklich selbst.
Tja, und kurz vor 4 wurds dann auch schon düster.
War ein schöner Tag auf dem Land, auch ohne dicke Fische.



Also LB im MF oder Pellet-Feeder werd ich sicher noch öfters probieren.
Ist sehr billig und scheint von der Lockwirkung her Potenzial zu haben.
Aromen/Flavors hatte ich heute nicht im Einsatz.


----------



## geomas

Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch, @Nacktangler ! Viel Erfolg morgen in Sachen Friedfisch - wir freuen uns schon auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Männers!
Ich weiss, ich schulde euch eine Vorstellung der SLB und der Darent Valley Rute. Die Folgen demnächst noch, versprochen! Bin gerade von @jason 1 heimgekommen, wir haben einen kuscheligen Feierabend in seinem Angelzimmer verbracht, viiiiiel Tackle begrabbelt, im Auftrag des @Minimax eine kleine Dankesgabe überbracht und zu guter letzt sowohl für Jason die Ükelpin geordert und zwei der kleinen Kunstwerke die er Posen nennt abgestaubt:



Vielen Dank dafür! Und toll, dass der Landkreis Kassel mit seinen 236000 Einwohnern drei Ükel beherbergt, das ist eine Dichte von einem Ükel auf 78.666,666666666 Menschen bzw  0,0023203292 Ükel je Quadratkilometer.
Nordhessen ist quasi das Mekka des Ükel - jeder Ükel sollte zu Lebzeiten nach Gieselwerder gepilgert sein.


----------



## Minimax

Petri @geomas,

sehr interessanter Bericht, und feine Angelei bringt halt feine Fische. Ob wohl wirklich Räuber fehlen? WIr alle kennen ja das Phänomen, das die besseren Plötzen ab ner gewissen Jahreszeit zuhause im Sessel mit Zeitung, Puschen und Pfeife bleiben, einfach weil sie zehren können. Nur die armen Kleinis noch verzweifelt aktiv sind nach dem einen Happen der sie durch den bitteren Winter bringt, tuberkulösen Schwefelholz-Mädchen aus Dickens oder Anderssons Geschichten nicht unähnlich.

Auf die bleiche Kleinplötze weiss ich mir auch keinen Reim, und abgesehen von den fehlenden Pigmenten könnt ich sie aber auch als nichts anderes identifizieren?

herzlichen Dank für das interessante Rätsel,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Von der Form her würde ich das Wesen als „Rotauge” einordnen. Und ich kenne einige Gewässer, wo alle Plötz (meistens auch Rotfedern und Flußbarsche) außergwöhnlich fahl sind. „Mischbestände” aus normal aussehenden und blassen Fischen habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.
Leider hab ich kein Foto, wo man die Flossen in all ihrer grauen Pracht sieht.
Größere Friedfische (von Karpfen und Schlei mal abgesehen) habe ich dort noch nie gefangen.


Ach ja, die Karpfen vermute ich dort, wo die Angelei grenzwertig ist - direkt in der Nähe von UW-Hindernissen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Von der Form her würde ich das Wesen als „Rotauge” einordnen. Und ich kenne einige Gewässer, wo alle Plötz (meistens auch Rotfedern und Flußbarsche) außergwöhnlich fahl sind. „Mischbestände” aus normal aussehenden und blassen Fischen habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.
> Leider hab ich kein Foto, wo man die Flossen in all ihrer grauen Pracht sieht.
> Größere Friedfische (von Karpfen und Schlei mal abgesehen) habe ich dort noch nie gefangen.



Also, man kann schon sehr gut erkennen, wie un-rot das Tierchen ist. geht auch über die normale serienmässige Fahlheit gewisser Populationen hinaus- die anderen sind ja wunderschön gefärbt. Aber Flossen sind ja mal so oder mal so, aber der Knalleffekt ist ja das völlig blanke, helle Auge. Das hab ich so noch nie gesehen.

Vermutlich ist es also ein Un-rotes Totauge. Glaub auch nicht, das es auf Knoblaucharoma oder Silberhaken gebissen hätte. Weisst du noch, wie der Sonnenstand zur Zeit des Bisses war?
Jedenfalls schlage ich als vorläufiges Taxon rutilus _stokerii_ vor.


----------



## geomas

rutilus stokerii

Danke für die Bestimmung, @Minimax !


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Micha, er meint die Rolle aus dem Video.
> So wie rhinefisher es schon beschrieben habt.
> 
> Mit einem Fingerbremshebel wie die Mtchell Full control auch einen hat.
> 
> Keine Freilaufrolle.



Jip , jetzt hab ich es auch geschnallt 

Ja ist so ein System von Mitchell

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo ,es gibt natürlich auch gute Wurstwaren in Norddeutschland, aber halt andere Sachen als @Andal und ich meinen.
> Weisswurst ,Fleischwurst ,Pressack ,Blutwurst ,Bratwurst ,Leberwurst ,Leberkäse ,Fleischkäse ( die Norddeutschen kennen den Unterschied nicht ) Schwarzgeraüchertes , Wammerl usw usw .....
> Leider hier nicht genießbar zu bekommen. ...auch geselchtes ( gesalzenes )
> Gibt es nur bei uns unten .Bayern, Südhessen und Pfalz  .
> Selbige gilt für Leberknödel ,Bergkäse Kalbshaxen usw .
> Das meinten wir .
> Bockwurst Buuulette und Co kommen mir persönlich zum Hals raus
> 
> LG Michael


Wenn ihr doch bloß diesen Kümmel weglassen würdet.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf und @jason 1 - hoffentlich könnt Ihr die hohe „Ükel-Dichte” bei Euch auch mal wieder in gemeinsame Angelei verwandeln. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine, Jason, ersten Angeltouren mit der Shakespeare Sigma Wand. Die China-Pin wird Dir sicher gefallen. 
Und Sir Alex - bitte keine Hast in Sachen Valerie/SLB-Vorstellung. Mein Interesse ist rein akademischer (oder platonischer???) Natur.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> rutilus stokerii
> 
> Danke für die Bestimmung, @Minimax !



Nur eine vorläufige Ansprache- geschuldet weil ich in den letzten Tagen mal wieder die schwarze Romantik Abteilung meines Bücherbretts überflogen habe. 
Übrigens war es im 19ten Jh. ein beliebter Zeitvertreib, neue Rotaugenspezies zu erfinden, hier ein sehr inspirierender Artikel darüber zum Gefallen:




__





						The Fishing Museum Online - Azurine: the fish that never was
					





					www.fishingmuseum.org.uk
				



könnten wir uns ja alle auch mal 2020 widmen, wer von uns fängt ein "Azurine"?


----------



## Waller Michel

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn ihr doch bloß diesen Kümmel weglassen würdet.



Das ist aber von Metzger zu Metzger unterschiedlich !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn ihr doch bloß diesen Kümmel weglassen würdet.


Du benennst ein Grundproblem... die panische Angst der nordwestdeutschen Menschen vor Gewürzen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du benennst ein Grundproblem... die panische Angst der nordwestdeutschen Menschen vor Gewürzen!


Also ich muss doch sehr bitten!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur eine vorläufige Ansprache- geschuldet weil ich in den letzten Tagen mal wieder die schwarze Romantik Abteilung meines Bücherbretts überflogen habe.
> Übrigens war es im 19ten Jh. ein beliebter Zeitvertreib, neue Rotaugenspezies zu erfinden, hier ein sehr inspirierender Artikel darüber zum Gefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fishing Museum Online - Azurine: the fish that never was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fishingmuseum.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> könnten wir uns ja alle auch mal 2020 widmen, wer von uns fängt ein "Azurine"?


Dürfte kompliziert werden.........




__





						The Fishing Museum Online - Azurine: the fish that never was
					





					www.fishingmuseum.org.uk


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> rutilus stokerii
> 
> Danke für die Bestimmung, @Minimax !


Hab die Bilder erst gesehen - wahnsinn aber vielleicht lediglich ne Pigmentstörung?  Schöner kleiner Plötzenstrauss - so früh im Frühjahr nicht selbstverständlich! Petri!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Du benennst ein Grundproblem... die panische Angst der nordwestdeutschen Menschen vor Gewürzen!





Minimax schrieb:


> Also ich muss doch sehr bitten!


Da kannst du ja auch gleich den Silikon von der Badewanne anbieten - der schmeckt dann wenigstens nach Seife.


----------



## geomas

#fischbestimmung

Ganz im Ernst: da komme ich öfter mal ins Schwimmen. Mich würde es wirklich interessieren, wie häufig Hybride und auch unterschiedliche „Stämme” einer Species tatsächlich sind.
Auch im Fluß nebenan scheint es mindestens 2 verschiedene Rotaugen-„Stämme” zu geben, wenn ich Augen- und Flossenfarbe als Unterscheidungsmerkmal heranziehe.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab die Bilder erst gesehen - wahnsinn aber vielleicht lediglich ne Pigmentstörung?  Schöner kleiner Plötzenstrauss - so früh im Frühjahr nicht selbstverständlich! Petri!


Farbe, weil sehr von allem möglichen abhängig, war noch nie ein probates Mittel zur Artbestimmung!


----------



## Minimax

jungsjungsjungs, bevor wir wieder in die traditionelle vierteljährliche (und sehr ehrenwerte!) Spezies-Bestimmungs-ach-ist-bestimmt-ein-Hybrid-Rallye starten geb ich zu Protokoll das "_rutilus stokerii_" viellecht nur zu 99,8 Prozent ernst gemeint war. Just saying.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> rutilus stokerii
> 
> Danke für die Bestimmung, @Minimax !


Hab die Bilder erst gesehen - wahnsinn aber vielleicht lediglich ne Pigmentstörung?  Schöner kleiner Plötzenstrauss - so früh im Frühjahr nicht selbstverständlich! Petri!


Andal schrieb:


> Farbe, weil sehr von allem möglichen abhängig, war noch nie ein probates Mittel zur Artbestimmung!


Schuppenzahl der Seitenlinie (~44) ist jetzt nicht soooo rotaugenuntypisch, ebenso die Lage der Flossen soweit erkennbar... das es Abweichungen gibt geschenkt  aber das zier gezeigte Exemplar ist schon außergewöhnlich gefärbt.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Farbe, weil sehr von allem möglichen abhängig, war noch nie ein probates Mittel zur Artbestimmung!



Wie zuvor geschrieben wundert mich nicht die „Blässe” an sich, sondern das Nebeneinander von „normal gefärbten” Plötz und diesem Exemplar.
Ich wollte das Wesen nun auch nicht abschlagen und in ein Labor bringen, deshalb bleibt das Rätsel vermutlich ungelöst.

PS: Und in diesem Fall kann ich mit einem ungelösten Rätsel sehr gut leben.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> rutilus stokerii
> 
> Danke für die Bestimmung, @Minimax !



Ich denke auch vom endständigem Maul ,der Seitenlinie und der Anordnung der Rückenflosse zu der Bauchflosse , das es ein Rotauge ist. 
In so einem Fall kann es immer gut sein noch ein Foto der einzelnen Flossen zu haben. Konvex ,Konkav etc .
Ist in diesem Fall allerdings nicht nötig! 
Eine absolut 100% Bestimmung ist aber immer nur mit den Schlundzähnen möglich, da es auch immer mal wieder Hybrieden gibt! 
LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich sprach auch nur von den Farben an sich. Bei uns gibt es ja auch helle und dunkle Typen. Ich weiss, dass das etwas hinkt, ist aber logisch.


----------



## geomas

#wetter
#weihnachten
#angeln

Cocos Herrchen fragte kürzlich, wen es an den Festtagen ans Wasser zieht. Noch ist die Terminlage ungewiß, aber zumindest Heiligabend und am 1. Weihnachtstag ist ein Ansitz für mich nicht ausgeschlossen. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird. Lust hätte ich, warme Kleidung auch.


----------



## Andal

Lass meinetwegen dieses "unrote" Expemplar erst kürzlich bei dir, wie auch immer, aus einem anderen Habitat eingeschwemmt zu sein. Oder lass es die umgekehrten Folgen des Xanthorismus haben... schon hast du dein silbernes Rotauge inmitten deiner roten Rotaugen!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Andal 
Meine Frau kommt auch aus Norddeutschland und kannte die Wurst aus Süddeutschland nicht! 
Jetzt möchte Sie nichts anderes mehr! 
Bei uns unten wäre wenigstens Geschmack drin!  Gut gewürzt !
Mit verbundenen Augen, könnte ich hier oft nicht sagen was ich gerade esse ! 

Nix für ungut, ihr Norddeutschen , hier gibt es andere gute Sachen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und in diesem Fall kann ich* mit* einem ungelösten Rätsel sehr gut leben.



Ich beispielsweise lebe *von* ungelösten Rätseln.


Ich gebe Andal recht, Flossenfarbe sagt kaum was. Aber das helle Auge ist wirklich was besonderes. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was da noch an Vorschlägen kommt. Schätze, ich mach mich nicht lächerlicher mit dem Wort "Albino" als mit dem Wort "Nosferatulus (Rutilus stokerii)"


----------



## Minimax

Also is jetz hier Wurst oder Fische? Du meine Herren!


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Also is jetz hier Wurst oder Fische? Du meine Herren!


----------



## geomas

Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Freitag noch mal zu dem Teich auf der Pferdekoppel und kann dessen seltsamen Bewohnern einen erneuten Besuch abstatten.
Möglicherweise mit anderem Gerät. Und als Köder sollen endlich auch mal die „Dipped Puffi” punkten, die ich mir in drei Aromen besorgt habe.
Diese Teile sind weich, treiben stark auf, erinnern an Puffreis, falls dieses Zeugs heute noch jemand kennt. Größe ist etwa 12mm im Durchmesser.

Und mir ist gerade aufgefallen, daß der Name Abramis brama auch zu lustigen stokerii-Wortspielen einlädt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und mir ist gerade aufgefallen, daß der Name Abramis brama auch zu lustigen stokerii-Wortspielen einlädt.



"Rrrrenfield, wo ist meine Polbrrille?"

schlaft schön, meine Lieben,
hg
Minimax


----------



## yukonjack

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist aber von Metzger zu Metzger unterschiedlich !
> 
> LG Michael


Mag ja alles sein aber irgendwo ist das Zeug immer drin/dran.  Ich kann dieses "Gewürz" nicht ab, noch nicht mal im Schnaps.


----------



## Andal

Über Kümmel kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Aber eines ist unbestritten. Er lässt die Winde unglaublich weit wehen!


----------



## geomas

Vampirfilme sind nicht so ganz mein Ding, die Blödelei mit Namen liegt mir da schon eher.

Also, wer noch einen coolen Usernamen sucht - biddesehr:
Aalbino
blicca, digga
Chubby checkerius
Dörte Döbel, geborene Squalius
Escort lucius
Fred Fisch
Friedhelm Fisch
Garaussius garaussius
Hagen von Hacken

vielleicht mach ich morgen mit *i* weiter. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Freitag noch mal zu dem Teich auf der Pferdekoppel und kann dessen seltsamen Bewohnern einen erneuten Besuch abstatten.
> Möglicherweise mit anderem Gerät. Und als Köder sollen endlich auch mal die „Dipped Puffi” punkten, die ich mir in drei Aromen besorgt habe.
> Diese Teile sind weich, treiben stark auf, erinnern an Puffreis, falls dieses Zeugs heute noch jemand kennt. Größe ist etwa 12mm im Durchmesser.
> 
> Und mir ist gerade aufgefallen, daß der Name Abramis brama auch zu lustigen stokerii-Wortspielen einlädt.



Ich überlege die ganze Zeit was das sein könnte? 
Sehen die so klein wenig aus wie kleine Tiegernüsse ?
Gehört habe ich das schon mal? 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, ab wann ist man denn hier ein Ükel ?Ich will das mal mit meinem Heimatort vergleichen. Wohne jetzt so um die 40 Jahre in meinem Dorf und bin wohl auch ganz gut beliebt u. anerkannt. (glaube ich wenigstens) Aber ein echter Einheimischer werden? Geht nicht, da musst du schon hier geboren sein. (noch besser wenn deine Eltern es auch sind). Was also gehört alles zu einem echten Ükel ?


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Frage müssen dir die beantworten, die das Ükel gegründet haben! 
Ich bin hier selbst recht neu dabei 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich beantrage das zur endgültigen Beantwortung an die nächste Vollversammlung, sprich das ÜkT-2020, zu verweisen. Bis dahin sollte gelten: Wer mitmacht, ist dabei.


----------



## geomas

@yukonjack - ne halbwegs regelmäßige (nicht zwangsläufig hochfrequente) aktive Teilnahme an der Stammtisch-Diskussion ist sicher ne solide Grundlage für den Ehrentitel „Ükel”.

@Waller Michel - Tigernüsse kenne ich nun wieder nicht.
Die „Dipped Puffy” -Köder sind etwa so groß oder klein wie ne Haselnuß ohne Schale. Ich hab Dir mal ein Foto gemacht:






Das Zeugs ist vermutlich so ne Art Popcorn, gibts in verschiedenen Farben=Aromen.
Die Teile sind so weich, daß man einen Quickstop nicht hindurchstechen kann. Deshalb will ich die mit einem größeren, aber nicht zu dickdrahtigen Haken nur „nicken”, also so haken, daß nur der Bogen im Köder verschwindet.
Die „Puffy” treiben sehr stark auf und halten keine Ewigkeit am Haken.



PS. Huch, ich habe _*Puffi *_falsch geschrieben. Pardon! Bin eben kein Carp Expert.


----------



## Andal

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind auffällig bunte Köder kein Fehler. Und sich "nach oben" orientierende Fische sollten die auch annehmen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, sitze gerade im Zug zum letzten beruflichen Termin des Jahres. Ab morgen habe ich drei Wochen Urlaub. Den beginne ich gleich morgen mit einer kleinen Plötztour mit der Matchrute ( mal schauen ob die silbernen Schätze schon im Winterlager sind), dann soll es jeden Fall noch vor Weihnachten auf die Q-Fische gehen. Die weiteren Pläne: Mrs. Wuemmehunter hat zwei Tagesausflüge angemeldet ansonsten wird friedlich auf Friedfisch gefischt.


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo ,es gibt natürlich auch gute Wurstwaren in Norddeutschland, aber halt andere Sachen als @Andal und ich meinen.
> Weisswurst ,Fleischwurst ,Pressack ,Blutwurst ,Bratwurst ,Leberwurst ,Leberkäse ,Fleischkäse ( die Norddeutschen kennen den Unterschied nicht ) Schwarzgeraüchertes , Wammerl usw usw .....
> Leider hier nicht genießbar zu bekommen. ...auch geselchtes ( gesalzenes )
> Gibt es nur bei uns unten .Bayern, Südhessen und Pfalz  .
> Selbige gilt für Leberknödel ,Bergkäse Kalbshaxen usw .
> Das meinten wir .
> Bockwurst Buuulette und Co kommen mir persönlich zum Hals raus
> 
> LG Michael


Vergesst mir die fränggischen Bratwürste nicht, aber damit mein ich jetzt nicht die "Nürnberger" aus dem Supermarkt. Nein ich meine Bratwürste vom Metzger auf dem Land, schön groß, dick und die Füllung nicht zu fein ( so wie halt eine gestandene Fleischwarenfachverkäuferin ), mit ordentlich Majoran drinnen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> @Minimax vielen dank jetzt bin ich schlauer und weiß wo nach ich suchen muss
> 
> Lg Michael



Hier z.B.. Das ist die Rolle, welche ich vor vielen Jahren mal gekauft habe und die mich jetzt nicht sooo sehr begeistert hat - mir erschien die Nutzung doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.. .
Das muss locker 10 Jahre her sein - erstaunlich das es das Ding noch gibt..


			https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/hikoboshi-fishing/item/hf-ree-aa-b-00029/


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> #wetter
> #weihnachten
> #angeln
> 
> Cocos Herrchen fragte kürzlich, wen es an den Festtagen ans Wasser zieht. Noch ist die Terminlage ungewiß, aber zumindest Heiligabend und am 1. Weihnachtstag ist ein Ansitz für mich nicht ausgeschlossen. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird. Lust hätte ich, warme Kleidung auch.



Komm vorbei - Coco und sein Herrchen würden sich freuen...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> rutilus stokerii
> 
> Danke für die Bestimmung, @Minimax !



Entwerder hat der Herr die Beste aller Kameras.... oder einfach bloß Talent... .
Was für ein endgeiles Bild!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> rutilus stokerii
> 
> Danke für die Bestimmung, @Minimax !



Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Rotaugenausflug!
Aber dieses Bild ist klasse, der Kleine hat es mir dermaßen angetan und sofort in mein Herz geschlichen.


----------



## rustaweli

So liebe Ükelfreunde, bei mir war gestern vorweihnachtliche Bescherung. 
Während der Arbeit informierte mich meine Frau das meine so lang ersehnte Rute geliefert wurde. Voller Vorfreude und Sorgen über den Zustand trat ich nach Feierabend aufgeregt den Heimweg an. Daheim angekommen, näherte ich mich demütig dem Paket und packte die Purist zeitlassend, andächtig und fast zärtlich aus. Ein großes Kompliment an den Verkäufer. Sehr sicher und äußerst fürsorglich verpackt und allgemein befindet sich die Rute in einem tadellosen Zustand.
Absolut überwältig betrachtete ich Millimeter für Millimeter, strich sichtlich berührt über Blank und jeden Ring. Auch beim trockenen Testen durchströmte mich ein zutiefst positives Gefühl. Die Purist wirkt absolut feinfühlig mit trotzdem kraftvollen Reserven in jedoch zurückhaltender Art. Schon fast anmutig und stolz. Sie hat gefühlt auch eine wirklich bewundernswerte schnelle Aktion trotz ihrer Grazie. Umwerfend!
Das schönste aber - schon fast magisch wirkt meine liebe Purist unerklärlich beruhigend auf mich. Alle Gedanken, underdressed, overdressed, was mach ich aber wenn was kleines/großes kommt, was brauch noch für,... alle verflogen! Ich hab sofort vollstes Vertrauen zu ihr gefasst und fühle mich allem gegenüber bestens aufgestellt. Vielleicht noch irgendwann eine 2. Pin zwecks unterschiedlicher Schnurstärken sowie die E Spule meiner Statio mit 2. Schnurstärke bespult und alles passt. Meine Purist, Rucksack, Ersatzpin und Statio mit 2 Spulen, fertig.
Ich bin so happy, innerlich ruhig und zufrieden, das glaubt Ihr nicht.
Da ist einfach mehr wie nur Fische fangen wollen. Das dies auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht, gibt sie mir durch ihre kokettierende Art mir gegenüber zu verstehen, trotzdem gepaart mit Würde und Zurückhaltung.
Ich fühle das dies der Beginn von etwas Großem ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Vergesst mir die fränggischen Bratwürste nicht, aber damit mein ich jetzt nicht die "Nürnberger" aus dem Supermarkt. Nein ich meine Bratwürste vom Metzger auf dem Land, schön groß, dick und die Füllung nicht zu fein ( so wie halt eine gestandene Fleischwarenfachverkäuferin ), mit ordentlich Majoran drinnen.



Ja kenne ich natürlich nur zu gut !
Meine Mutter wohnt in der Nähe von Bayreuth  ( Fichtelberg )
Da gibt es die auch!  Absolut lecker !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> So liebe Ükelfreunde, bei mir war gestern vorweihnachtliche Bescherung.
> Während der Arbeit informierte mich meine Frau das meine so lang ersehnte Rute geliefert wurde. Voller Vorfreude und Sorgen über den Zustand trat ich nach Feierabend aufgeregt den Heimweg an. Daheim angekommen, näherte ich mich demütig dem Paket und packte die Purist zeitlassend, andächtig und fast zärtlich aus. Ein großes Kompliment an den Verkäufer. Sehr sicher und äußerst fürsorglich verpackt und allgemein befindet sich die Rute in einem tadellosen Zustand.
> Absolut überwältig betrachtete ich Millimeter für Millimeter, strich sichtlich berührt über Blank und jeden Ring. Auch beim trockenen Testen durchströmte mich ein zutiefst positives Gefühl. Die Purist wirkt absolut feinfühlig mit trotzdem kraftvollen Reserven in jedoch zurückhaltender Art. Schon fast anmutig und stolz. Sie hat gefühlt auch eine wirklich bewundernswerte schnelle Aktion trotz ihrer Grazie. Umwerfend!
> Das schönste aber - schon fast magisch wirkt meine liebe Purist unerklärlich beruhigend auf mich. Alle Gedanken, underdressed, overdressed, was mach ich aber wenn was kleines/großes kommt, was brauch noch für,... alle verflogen! Ich hab sofort vollstes Vertrauen zu ihr gefasst und fühle mich allem gegenüber bestens aufgestellt. Vielleicht noch irgendwann eine 2. Pin zwecks unterschiedlicher Schnurstärken sowie die E Spule meiner Statio mit 2. Schnurstärke bespult und alles passt. Meine Purist, Rucksack, Ersatzpin und Statio mit 2 Spulen, fertig.
> Ich bin so happy, innerlich ruhig und zufrieden, das glaubt Ihr nicht.
> Da ist einfach mehr wie nur Fische fangen wollen. Das dies auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht, gibt sie mir durch ihre kokettierende Art mir gegenüber zu verstehen, trotzdem gepaart mit Würde und Zurückhaltung.
> Ich fühle das dies der Beginn von etwas Großem ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334369
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334371
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334372
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334373
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334374



Eine wirkliche sehr sehr schöne Rute !
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit! 
Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @yukonjack - ne halbwegs regelmäßige (nicht zwangsläufig hochfrequente) aktive Teilnahme an der Stammtisch-Diskussion ist sicher ne solide Grundlage für den Ehrentitel „Ükel”.
> 
> @Waller Michel - Tigernüsse kenne ich nun wieder nicht.
> Die „Dipped Puffy” -Köder sind etwa so groß oder klein wie ne Haselnuß ohne Schale. Ich hab Dir mal ein Foto gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Zeugs ist vermutlich so ne Art Popcorn, gibts in verschiedenen Farben=Aromen.
> Die Teile sind so weich, daß man einen Quickstop nicht hindurchstechen kann. Deshalb will ich die mit einem größeren, aber nicht zu dickdrahtigen Haken nur „nicken”, also so haken, daß nur der Bogen im Köder verschwindet.
> Die „Puffy” treiben sehr stark auf und halten keine Ewigkeit am Haken.
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Huch, ich habe _*Puffi *_falsch geschrieben. Pardon! Bin eben kein Carp Expert.



Ich hatte voll auf dem Schlauch gestanden! 
Habe ich doch auch in meiner Box! 
Ist eigentlich sehr fängig !

Dann drück ich dir die Daumen, das du damit schöne Fische fängst! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Rute, rusty!

Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## rustaweli

Wahrlich riesigen und herzlichen Dank @Kneto nochmals an der Stelle!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sieht wirklich schön aus, Dein neues Schätzchen, @rustaweli. Herzlichen Glück- und Fischwunsch!!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich wollte nur mal kurz Tigernüsse zeigen. 
Da ich im Moment leider keine Zuhause habe, hab ich bei Dr. Catch einen Screenshot gemacht. 
Die letzten Jahre habe ich Sie beim Karpfenfischen weniger verwendet, allerdings ohne negativen Hintergrund. 
Eigentlich immer ein top Köder auf Karpfen! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Purist, @rustaweli ! 
Die sieht echt gut aus, und zweiteilige Match/Posenruten finde ich ja ohnehin superpraktisch.
Das Futteral macht so auch einen guten, praktischen Eindruck.
Ist ne empfohlene Schnurstärke angegeben?


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Purist, @rustaweli !
> Die sieht echt gut aus, und zweiteilige Match/Posenruten finde ich ja ohnehin superpraktisch.
> Das Futteral macht so auch einen guten, praktischen Eindruck.
> Ist ne empfohlene Schnurstärke angegeben?



Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden. Habe zwar die Allround Float, aber orientiere mich etwas an der Tench Float. Diese soll mit 18er, 20er Schnüren perfekt arbeiten. Denke dort werde ich irgendwo auch liegen. Fische eh nur zwischen 16-20er, je nachdem. Vielleicht werde ich auch mal auf 15er runtergehen. Bei Bonusfischen verlasse ich mich dann mal auf Daumenbremse, Bremse und die Aktion der Purist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was also gehört alles zu einem echten Ükel ?





Andal schrieb:


> Ich beantrage das zur endgültigen Beantwortung an die nächste Vollversammlung, sprich das ÜkT-2020, zu verweisen. Bis dahin sollte gelten: Wer mitmacht, ist dabei.





geomas schrieb:


> ne halbwegs regelmäßige (nicht zwangsläufig hochfrequente) aktive Teilnahme an der Stammtisch-Diskussion ist sicher ne solide Grundlage für den Ehrentitel „Ükel”.



Dass die Eltern auch beide poissionierte Angler sein müssen, das klappt wohl bei niemandem wirklich.
Meine wurden erst beide später und durch glücklichen Zufall des Lebenslaufes zu Angler u. Anglerin.
Ich habe den Spieß einfach umgedreht und alle möglichst stark mit dem Angelvirus infiziert. 

Wichtig erscheint mir aber doch sehr, das der echte Ükel *auch* echte Ükel fangen kann!
So ein Jahresükel gehört mit dazu, zählen tut bei dieser speziellen Spezies auch der größte und der kleinste gefangene, beides soweit kniffelig, das macht die Sache doppelt spannend.
Und Ükel fangen ist eben deswegen gar nicht leicht, weil die oft einfach nicht da sind ... irgendwo ganz weit weg.


----------



## Kneto

@rustaweli: Gern geschehen, es freut mich dass auch andere sich an diesen eben puristischen Ruten erfreuen können und sie auch lieb gewinnen/schätzen.
Zu dem Vergleich zwischen Allround- und Tench-Float: Mit welcher TC ist denn die Allround angegeben? 
Die Tench ist mit 1,00lbs angegeben. Von den Bildern her würde ich die Allround als etwas graziler einschätzen, ebenso die Ringe. Die Ringe der Tench-Float sind im Vergleich "wuchtiger", diese würden nicht zum Blank der Allrond passen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, nachdem der Professor bildschöne große Fische gezeigt hat nun ein paar Worte und Bilder von meinem Angeltag.
> 
> Es ging zum Teich auf der Pferdekoppel. Vierbeiner jedweder Art bekam ich heute nur aus der Ferne zu sehen, aber die Hinterlassenschaften „pflasterten” meinen Weg zur Angelstelle.
> Ich hatte zwei meiner „guten” Feederruten mit und für den Fall auftretender Langeweile die leichte und schnelle Shimano-Stippe. Die kam heute nicht zum Einsatz.
> 
> Auf dem Wasser sah man hier und da Fischaktivität - ein gutes Zeichen.
> Stichwort „Zeichen” - ich hatte mit einem Restbestand an Aberglauben überlegt, ob es vermessen wäre, den großen Kescherkopf mitzunehmen. Meiner Logik zufolge wäre der Verzciht auf einen angemessenen Kescher der Garant für einen dicken Fang gewesen. Aber da in mir das Herz eines Sportsmannes schlägt, kam ein mittelgroßer Kescherkopf mit ans Wasser. Der blieb schön trocken.
> 
> Plan war die Angelei mit Bomb und auftreibendem Breadpunch. Also beide Ruten entsprechend montiert, die jeweils 2-3 12mm-Breadpunch-Scheibchen wurden per Quickstop am Haar gehalten.
> Eine Angelstelle links nicht weit ab hatte mir früher etliche Karpfen gebracht - leider gab und gibt es dort etliche Unterwasserhindernisse.
> Die andere Angelstelle war kurz vor dem rechten Ufer, auch dort waren mir früher schon Karpfen ans Band gegangen.
> 
> Rechts - kräftige Rute, robuste Mono, 8er Kamasan B983 mit drei Breadpunch-Scheiben gab es schnell heftiges Geruckel an der 2oz-Quivertip: ein farblich wunderschöner Plötz von geschätzt 17-18 cm. Drei aufgequollene Brot-Discs sind schon mal ein echter Happen, also Respekt, kleiner Plötz!
> 
> Links gab es auch Geruckel, aber dort konnte ich keinen der Bisse „verwandeln”. Das mag am testweise verwendeten Circle-Hook (Mustad) gelegen haben, also wurde dort nach ner Weile gewechselt auf einen kleinen Hybrid-Method-Feeder oder wie die Dinger heißen. Ganz kurzes Vorfach, diesmal mit einem „Semi-Circle-Haken” von Preston.
> Auf den Einsatz der mitgeschleppten Micro-Pellets habe ich verzichtet und stattdessen erstmalig Liquidized Bread („LB” für den regelmäßigen Stammtischgast) in den Feeder gepreßt. Aus Gründen der „Balance” habe ich an dem kleinen Haken 2 8mm-BreadPunch-Scheibchen verwendet.
> Und damit gab es ne Weile Biß auf Biß.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das kompakte 15g-Körbchen flog super, ein paar Mal zu weit und ins Gebüsch des gegenüberliegenden Ufers.
> Die Tackle-Verluste beschränkten sich zum Glück auf einen Haken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die meisten Plötz oder besser Rotaugen hatten so um die 15cm. Vermutlich fehlen in dem Teich ein paar fähige Räuber.
> 
> Dann landete ich ein weiß-silbriges Etwas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alle bisher in diesem Teich gefangenen „Weißfische” waren von normaler Farbe, rötliche oder rote Flossen, rote Augen bei den Plötz, goldene Augen und Flanken bei den Rotfedern.
> Also was bitte ist das ? Ein „Rotauge” mit ner Pigment-Störung? Ich weiß es wirklich nicht.
> 
> 
> Ein guter Fisch (müßte ein Karpfen gewesen sein) machte für 2 oder drei Sekunden Betrieb an der „nahen” Rute, dann war er ab (Montage intakt).
> Vielleicht extrem knapp gehakt oder er hatte den Quickstop im Maulwinkel oder so.
> 
> 
> Ein paar Fehlwürfe später hab ich dann einen winzigen Pellet-Feeder montiert, auch damit ließ sich LB gut verwenden. Teilweise kamen die Bisse noch beim Ablegen der Rute.
> Aber alles nur Minis.
> 
> An der Power-Feeder-Rute hakte sich noch ein Sub-Nano-Weißfisch unglücklich selbst.
> Tja, und kurz vor 4 wurds dann auch schon düster.
> War ein schöner Tag auf dem Land, auch ohne dicke Fische.
> 
> 
> 
> Also LB im MF oder Pellet-Feeder werd ich sicher noch öfters probieren.
> Ist sehr billig und scheint von der Lockwirkung her Potenzial zu haben.
> Aromen/Flavors hatte ich heute nicht im Einsatz.


Petri @geomas , sehr interessanter Bericht,


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Meine Frau kommt auch aus Norddeutschland und kannte die Wurst aus Süddeutschland nicht!
> Jetzt möchte Sie nichts anderes mehr!
> Bei uns unten wäre wenigstens Geschmack drin!  Gut gewürzt !
> Mit verbundenen Augen, könnte ich hier oft nicht sagen was ich gerade esse !
> 
> Nix für ungut, ihr Norddeutschen , hier gibt es andere gute Sachen!
> 
> LG Michael


Das könnte ich hier auch nicht,Michael.


----------



## geomas

Für die Drennan Series 7 Tench&Specimen Float wird ne Schnurtragkraft von 3-7lb empfohlen (prima Rute übrigens!), für die ähnlich gebauten Silverfish Float 2-4lb und die Power Carp Waggler 4-8lb. 

Zu „Allround”-Posenruten passen meiner Logik (haha) zufolge optimal Schnüre mit 2-3kg Tragkraft. Das kommt dann ja in etwa so ganz grob hin mit 0,16er bis 0,20er Schnur.

Reine, echte Matchruten alter Schule sind eher was für Schnüre von 1-1,5kg Tragkraft, vielleicht minimal mehr.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> So liebe Ükelfreunde, bei mir war gestern vorweihnachtliche Bescherung.
> Während der Arbeit informierte mich meine Frau das meine so lang ersehnte Rute geliefert wurde. Voller Vorfreude und Sorgen über den Zustand trat ich nach Feierabend aufgeregt den Heimweg an. Daheim angekommen, näherte ich mich demütig dem Paket und packte die Purist zeitlassend, andächtig und fast zärtlich aus. Ein großes Kompliment an den Verkäufer. Sehr sicher und äußerst fürsorglich verpackt und allgemein befindet sich die Rute in einem tadellosen Zustand.
> Absolut überwältig betrachtete ich Millimeter für Millimeter, strich sichtlich berührt über Blank und jeden Ring. Auch beim trockenen Testen durchströmte mich ein zutiefst positives Gefühl. Die Purist wirkt absolut feinfühlig mit trotzdem kraftvollen Reserven in jedoch zurückhaltender Art. Schon fast anmutig und stolz. Sie hat gefühlt auch eine wirklich bewundernswerte schnelle Aktion trotz ihrer Grazie. Umwerfend!
> Das schönste aber - schon fast magisch wirkt meine liebe Purist unerklärlich beruhigend auf mich. Alle Gedanken, underdressed, overdressed, was mach ich aber wenn was kleines/großes kommt, was brauch noch für,... alle verflogen! Ich hab sofort vollstes Vertrauen zu ihr gefasst und fühle mich allem gegenüber bestens aufgestellt. Vielleicht noch irgendwann eine 2. Pin zwecks unterschiedlicher Schnurstärken sowie die E Spule meiner Statio mit 2. Schnurstärke bespult und alles passt. Meine Purist, Rucksack, Ersatzpin und Statio mit 2 Spulen, fertig.
> Ich bin so happy, innerlich ruhig und zufrieden, das glaubt Ihr nicht.
> Da ist einfach mehr wie nur Fische fangen wollen. Das dies auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht, gibt sie mir durch ihre kokettierende Art mir gegenüber zu verstehen, trotzdem gepaart mit Würde und Zurückhaltung.
> Ich fühle das dies der Beginn von etwas Großem ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334369
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334371
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334372
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334373
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334374


Eine wirkliche sehr schöne Rute !Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit!


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Komm vorbei - Coco und sein Herrchen würden sich freuen...



Du, das würd ich gerne machen. 
Hätt auch ein Leckerli für Coco dabei und könnte so ganz nebenbei der Rallye-Fahrerin beweisen, daß es auch freundliche Rostocker gibt*.
Leider liegt Krefeld ja noch hinter dem Rhein - knapp 600km pro Richtung sind etwas straff für einen Heiligabend-Angelausflug.
Aber falls ich es hier ans Wasser schaffe werde ich an Dich/Euch denken und einfach mal in Richtung Westen winken.
Viele Grüße aus Rostock, Georg.


*) ...hatte dies noch aus einem anderen Thread im Hinterkopf und es hat mich seitdem nicht mehr „losgelassen”.


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur edlen Rute, @rustaweli, ich merke schon, ihr seid ganz verliebt ineinander,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Tja, @rustaweli, jetzt hast du deine ganz besondere Rute - vielleicht solltest du über einen Mädchennamen für sie nachdenken  man kann richtig mitempfinden wie sehr du dich freust, da freut man sich gerne mit.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Du, das würd ich gerne machen.
> Hätt auch ein Leckerli für Coco dabei und könnte so ganz nebenbei der Rallye-Fahrerin beweisen, daß es auch freundliche Rostocker gibt*.


Ich würde mich als Zeuge dessen anbieten! Die Norddeutschen gelten ja gemeinhin als etwas stoffelig und sind quasi das Gegenteil des Rheinländers (fleißig, bescheiden und eher ruhig- ich meine, die Preussen mussten Köln erst erobern damit die hässliche große Kirche in der Innenstadt fertig gebaut werden konnte... *duckundrenn*), da kann es schonmal friktionen geben wenn beide Menschenschläge ungebremst ineinander rauschen.
Davon ab bist du der netteste Rostocker Jung den ich je kennenlernen durfte!


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> @rustaweli: Gern geschehen, es freut mich dass auch andere sich an diesen eben puristischen Ruten erfreuen können und sie auch lieb gewinnen/schätzen.
> Zu dem Vergleich zwischen Allround- und Tench-Float: Mit welcher TC ist denn die Allround angegeben?
> Die Tench ist mit 1,00lbs angegeben. Von den Bildern her würde ich die Allround als etwas graziler einschätzen, ebenso die Ringe. Die Ringe der Tench-Float sind im Vergleich "wuchtiger", diese würden nicht zum Blank der Allrond passen.



Genauste Daten kann ich Dir jetzt leider nicht auf die Schnelle nennen. Vielleicht komme ich irgendwie mal an den 2012/13er Shimano Katalog ran. Im Englishen wird sie als top für Stillwasser und kleine Flüsse beschrieben, für Roach, Dace und Big Chubs.
Von Anglern las ich von problemlosen Fängen auch von mittleren Karpfen oder kapitalen Aalen. Klar, dafür ist sie nicht gemacht. Auf deutschen Seiten scheint sie wie gemacht für Rotaugen/Federn ohne Angst vor größeren Bonusfischen wie kapitalen Schleien etc haben zu müssen und wird als ideal für 14/16er Schnüre beschrieben. Was nicht heißt das sie mit 18, oder auch mal einer 20er übertackelt ist. Also für mich genau das was ich wollte samt Optik und Aktion und der Grund warum es unbedingt diese Dame sein sollte.


----------



## Kneto

Das ist schon Merkwürdig. Auf der Tench-Float, den Barbel-Power Ruten und der S.T.C haben sie die Testkurven angegeben.


----------



## Kneto

30g


----------



## geomas

Danke Dir, @Kochtopf , für die netten und erklärenden Worte!


----------



## Jason

Als erstes erstmal ein dickes Petri Heil an @Professor Tinca und @geomas  Ihr habt es mal wieder raus gewagt und wurdet belohnt. Tolle Fische, Bilder und Berichte.
Und auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier am Stammtisch @Nacktangler
@rustaweli Glückwunsch zu der Schönen Rute. Man hört aus deinem Bericht heraus das du zurecht stolz auf sie bist.
Wie ihr ja wisst, war gestern @Kochtopf  bei mir zu Besuch. Er hat für @Minimax den Postboten gespielt und hatte ein wunderschönes Mitbringsel aus Berlin für mich. Es war eine Rute aus dem Hause Shakespeare, Match International 1834 in12´
Mini, ich bedanke mich nochmal tausendfach für diese wunderschöne Match-Rute. Da hast du es aber übertrieben. Nur weil ich dir 2 ältere Rollen gesendet habe. Du beschämst mich. Aber warte bis zu Heilig Abend. Du weißt Bescheid.
Ich habe heute in meinen Katalogen nach ihr gesucht und erst nichts gefunden. Doch dann habe ich doch noch etwas in der Angelfibel von 1977 entdeckt. Ein Bericht von den Englischen Wettkampf-Anglern, die mit dieser Rute unterwegs waren.
In dem 1979er war der Bericht mit der Rute zum letzten mal. Ich denke mal, dass diese Rute und auch die Wand 1881B von @Hecht100+ worüber ich nichts finden konnte in England vertrieben wurden.
















Ja, und der Abend mit El Potto war sehr gesellig und schön. Nach einigen Gesprächen und Begutachtungen von meinen Angelgerät verhalf er mir zu meiner Ali Pin, wofür ich mich noch mal Bedanke. Anfang des neuen Jahres soll sie kommen und ich freu mich schon wie Bolle. Weitere Gespräche über das angeln, den Posenbau und allerlei anderen Sachen folgten. 
Wir sprachen auch über den nächsten Termin vom Ükel-Treffen. Der genaue Termin steht ja noch gar nicht so richtig fest. 
Aber das müssten wir doch hinbekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur feinen alten Matchrute, @jason 1 ! Die sieht echt edel aus. Ob die Ali-Pin zu ihr passen wird?
Vielleicht kann ich sie in Deiner Hand ja eines Tages bei einem Ükel-Treffen bewundern.


----------



## Minimax

@jason 1 : Ich freue mich sehr dass Du sie magst, bei Dir weiss ich sie in guten Händen, und könnte mir keinen besseren Platz für das alte Mädchen vorstellen, schliesslich bist Du landauf landab als Shakespeare-Fan und Oldieliebhaber bekannt- Eine passende Rolle hast Du sicher!  Und Heiligabend werde ich bestimmt in Ohnmacht fallen..
herzlich,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur feinen alten Matchrute, @jason 1 ! Die sieht echt edel aus. Ob die Ali-Pin zu ihr passen wird?
> Vielleicht kann ich sie in Deiner Hand ja eines Tages bei einem Ükel-Treffen bewundern.


Die ist wirklich Edel. Danke. Und diese hier ist für ihr Alter sehr gut erhalten. Der Kork ist top erhalten und die Wicklungen am Blank gefallen mir sehr gut.
Ob die Ali Pin an dieser tollen Rute passt, weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Ich dachte mir, dass die Ambidex Super 2401 an dieser Rute ganz schick aussieht. Die ist auch aus dem gleichen Jahr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Abropos Kork gut erhalten! 
Wie pflegt ihr euren Korkgriff ,habt ihr da ein besonderes Mittel ?

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Abropos Kork gut erhalten!
> Wie pflegt ihr euren Korkgriff ,habt ihr da ein besonderes Mittel ?
> 
> LG Michael


Genau, da brauche ich auch ein Tip.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Habe da im Zubehörhandel wissentlich auch noch nichts gesehen? 
Mal gespannt was die Kameraden für Tips haben? 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich benutze warmes Seifenwasser und eine mich allzu harte Bürste. Sanft schrubben, wird wie neu!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Impregnierst du den Kork auch irgendwie? 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich benutze warmes Seifenwasser und eine mich allzu harte Bürste. Sanft schrubben, wird wie neu!


So mache ich es auch.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> So mache ich es auch.


Ich werde es dann mal ebenso handhaben, wenn es der Korkgriff nötig hat. Danke @Wuemmehunter 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Als erstes erstmal ein dickes Petri Heil an @Professor Tinca und @geomas  Ihr habt es mal wieder raus gewagt und wurdet belohnt. Tolle Fische, Bilder und Berichte.
> Und auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier am Stammtisch @Nacktangler
> @rustaweli Glückwunsch zu der Schönen Rute. Man hört aus deinem Bericht heraus das du zurecht stolz auf sie bist.
> Wie ihr ja wisst, war gestern @Kochtopf  bei mir zu Besuch. Er hat für @Minimax den Postboten gespielt und hatte ein wunderschönes Mitbringsel aus Berlin für mich. Es war eine Rute aus dem Hause Shakespeare, Match International 1834 in12´
> Mini, ich bedanke mich nochmal tausendfach für diese wunderschöne Match-Rute. Da hast du es aber übertrieben. Nur weil ich dir 2 ältere Rollen gesendet habe. Du beschämst mich. Aber warte bis zu Heilig Abend. Du weißt Bescheid.
> Ich habe heute in meinen Katalogen nach ihr gesucht und erst nichts gefunden. Doch dann habe ich doch noch etwas in der Angelfibel von 1977 entdeckt. Ein Bericht von den Englischen Wettkampf-Anglern, die mit dieser Rute unterwegs waren.
> In dem 1979er war der Bericht mit der Rute zum letzten mal. Ich denke mal, dass diese Rute und auch die Wand 1881B von @Hecht100+ worüber ich nichts finden konnte in England vertrieben wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, und der Abend mit El Potto war sehr gesellig und schön. Nach einigen Gesprächen und Begutachtungen von meinen Angelgerät verhalf er mir zu meiner Ali Pin, wofür ich mich noch mal Bedanke. Anfang des neuen Jahres soll sie kommen und ich freu mich schon wie Bolle. Weitere Gespräche über das angeln, den Posenbau und allerlei anderen Sachen folgten.
> Wir sprachen auch über den nächsten Termin vom Ükel-Treffen. Der genaue Termin steht ja noch gar nicht so richtig fest.
> Aber das müssten wir doch hinbekommen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Eine wirkliche sehr interessante Rute .


----------



## Tricast

Andal hat schon öfter mal was zur Pflege von Korkgriffen gesagt. Er wird sich bestimmt noch dazu äußern. Ich wasche sie auch nur mit Wasser ab und gut ist.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@jason 1 : Man gut das Du auch schon passende Posen für die Match hast.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

_@jason 1 Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Traumrute. Und die Ambidex passt doch grössenmässig gut zur Rute. Meine Korkgriffe werden ebenso mit Wasser und Seife gereinigt, danach reibe ich sie mit einem Ballistroltuch ein. Der Kork dunkelt aber bei zu viel Balistrol nach, deshalb gebe ich nur einen Hauch auf das Tuch. Und wenn die Rolle mal einen Abdruck im Kork hinterlassen hat bekommt man das mit heißem Dampf wieder raus. _


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Impregnierst du den Kork auch irgendwie?
> 
> LG Michael



Nö!


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @jason 1 : Man gut das Du auch schon passende Posen für die Match hast.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


So ein selbst gebastelter Federkiel sieht bestimmt an der Rute nicht schlecht aus. Könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.

Gruß jason


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> 30g



Danke Dir!
Achso, dachte Du wolltest es etwas genauer. Das WG hätte ich Dir nennen können, aber das sagt ja erst einmal nicht viel. Es gibt auch Karpfen Floats mit bis zu 30 Gramm WG. Oder die Tench Float mit 1lbs, meine Purist hätte somit knapp an die 1,25 lbs, doch die Zahlen stimmen heutzutage wohl nicht so ganz und haben mit der Aktion wohl noch weniger gemein. Eine reine Tench Rute ist es erst recht nicht. Oder mal verglichen mit der Aktion meiner Aqualite( 1,25lbs), da liegen Welten dazwischen und die Purist wirkt viel straffer. Was aber auch noch nichts sagt über die Rückmeldung und des Arbeitens vom Blank beim Drill. Das Linerating wäre im Falle der Purist Serie interessant.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und die Ambidex passt doch grössenmässig gut zur Rute.


Eine Nummer kleiner wäre die Super 2499. Das muss ich mal austesten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Mann, Warum habe ich nicht einen kleinen Teich hier in der Nähe? Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

@jason 1 Wirklich sehr schöne Rute und viel Spass mit , bzw Euch beiden miteinander. Ich mag solche Farben! Tolle Aktion auch von @Minimax und den ükelreisenden Ükeltrotter @Kochtopf für den Besuch und das Mitbringen!
Der Stammtisch ist einfach einzigartig!


----------



## Jason

Nicht nur einzigartig, sondern auch größer. Und das ist auch gut so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Das gute ist ja durch den flexibelen Rollenhalter und dem Gewicht der 2401 kannst du die Rute wunderbar ausbalancieren so das sie ausgewogen in der Hand liegt.


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nicht nur einzigartig, sondern auch größer.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Sowie wohl auch das Größte derzeit in der anglerischen Friedfischwelt des WWW!


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sowie wohl auch das Größte derzeit in der anglerischen Friedfischwelt des WWW!


Das größte deutschsprachige zumindest


----------



## Waller Michel

So hab mich jetzt mal belesen im Netz wegen den Korkgriffen .
Im Regelfall reicht eine Reinigung mit Seifenwasser, danach gut abspülen und gut trocknen. 
Wenn der Griff sehr stark abgenutzt oder verwittert ist, soll man ihn mit 350er Schmirkelleinen vorsichtig abschmirkeln dann ganz dünn mit Antikwachs behandeln! 

LG Michael


----------



## Trotta

@Professor Tinca : Falls der Bildupload weiterhin an der Größe scheitert: Eine App wie z.B. Lit Photo komprimiert die Bilder mit drei, vier Klicks ohne sichtbaren Qualitätsverlust.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Heute Nachmittag habe ich mal wieder abgeschneidert. Ich wollte den Zander beangeln, aber ich scheiterte schon beim Köderfischfang. Ich habe es auf verschiedenen Tiefen mit der Stippe versucht und nicht einen Biss bekommen. Ganz feine Montage (0,4g schlanke Stippose, 0,105er Schnur, 20er Fine Match Haken inklusive einer Pinkie am 0.075er Vorfach. Angefüttert habe ich mit Gardons 3000.


----------



## Waller Michel

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag habe ich mal wieder abgeschneidert. Ich wollte den Zander beangeln, aber ich scheiterte schon beim Köderfischfang. Ich habe es auf verschiedenen Tiefen mit der Stippe versucht und nicht einen Biss bekommen. Ganz feine Montage (0,4g schlanke Stippose, 0,105er Schnur, 20er Fine Match Haken inklusive einer Pinkie am 0.075er Vorfach. Angefüttert habe ich mit Gordon 3000.



 vielleicht war das so fein das die Fische es gar nicht sehen konnten? 

 Spaß ....LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag habe ich mal wieder abgeschneidert. Ich wollte den Zander beangeln, aber ich scheiterte schon beim Köderfischfang. Ich habe es auf verschiedenen Tiefen mit der Stippe versucht und nicht einen Biss bekommen. Ganz feine Montage (0,4g schlanke Stippose, 0,105er Schnur, 20er Fine Match Haken inklusive einer Pinkie am 0.075er Vorfach. Angefüttert habe ich mit Gardons 3000.



Tja, als respektvoller Ükelianer mit maximal nen eigenem Entnahmefenster, wärst Du bestimmt erfolgreicher und die Fischlis Dir vielleicht hold gewesen. Aber als Köfis für eventuelle(!) Fänge?! So blöd sind `se nun auch nicht und haben ihren Stolz, auch ohne modern aufzutreten als Stachelritter, Esox  oder Kirsche. Im anderen Falle hätten sie Dir wahrscheinlich den ein oder anderen Like gegeben. Hab Dir trotzdem eins dagelassen  .


----------



## Hering 58

Ich habe heute versucht den Zander zu beangeln ,habe leider abgeschneidert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Waller Michel schrieb:


> vielleicht war das so fein das die Fische es gar nicht sehen konnten?
> 
> Spaß ....LG Michael


Es war auf jeden Fall so fein das ich mich mehrmals mit der Montage selber gefangen habe. Meine Augen werden alt. Vielleicht habe ich die Bisse deshalb auch übersehen...


----------



## Jason

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag habe ich mal wieder abgeschneidert. Ich wollte den Zander beangeln, aber ich scheiterte schon beim Köderfischfang. Ich habe es auf verschiedenen Tiefen mit der Stippe versucht und nicht einen Biss bekommen. Ganz feine Montage (0,4g schlanke Stippose, 0,105er Schnur, 20er Fine Match Haken inklusive einer Pinkie am 0.075er Vorfach. Angefüttert habe ich mit Gardons 3000.


Lag bestimmt nicht an der Montage sondern am Köder. Brot passt immer in die Tasche z. B. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja das kenne ich! Kleine Haken binde ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr selbst! 
Da sind Vorfachhaken das Mittel der Wahl. 
Brille habe ich beim Angeln mittlerweile mit ner Brillenkordel umhängen 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

rustaweli schrieb:


> Tja, als respektvoller Ükelianer mit maximal nen eigenem Entnahmefenster, wärst Du bestimmt erfolgreicher und die Fischlis Dir vielleicht hold gewesen. Aber als Köfis für eventuelle(!) Fänge?! So blöd sind `se nun auch nicht und haben ihren Stolz


Lieber rustaweli, das klingt plausibel und ich fürchte das Du recht hast! Aus mir wird leider nie ein Ükelianer werden.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Im anderen Falle hätten sie Dir wahrscheinlich den ein oder anderen Like gegeben. Hab Dir trotzdem eins dagelassen  .


Danke! Likes können verhindern das ich wieder einen schizoaffektiven, marxistischen Egalisierungsschub, wie vorgestern, bekomme. ;-)


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Andal hat schon öfter mal was zur Pflege von Korkgriffen gesagt. Er wird sich bestimmt noch dazu äußern. Ich wasche sie auch nur mit Wasser ab und gut ist.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das reicht auch völlig aus. 
Noch ein Schwamm dazu und gut ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Gerne wollte ich Rustaweli auch noch zu seiner neu erstandenen Purist gratulieren und ich bewundere deine Wertschätzung für deine neue Rute. Dein Bericht entfaltet einen besonderen Zauber den ich auch kenne.


----------



## Nacktangler

Liebe Ükel,
es folgt ein kurzer Bericht des heutigen Angeltages.

Ich startete von zu Hause gegen 8 Uhr, d.h. mit dem ersten Tageslicht (wir leben in lebensfeindlichen Breitengraden...).
Der erste Gang war zwar zum Bäcker, aber direkt danach ging es an den Bach. Bis ans Wasser brauche ich von der Haustür aus 2 Minuten, aber die Stelle dort taugt nix, zudem ist nur Kukö erlaubt - und das ist ja recht unükelhaft. 
15 min später war ich also jenseits des Wehrs (warum auch immer man selbst solche Rinnsale stauen muss...) und schlich mich mit kleinen Schritten ans Wasser. Es sollte ja auf Döbel gehen - und die sind bekanntlich scheu. Leider hatte mich bereits ein mittsechziger Petrijünger a.D. erspäht, der, noch bevor ich meinen Rucksack abstellen konnte, mich lauten Schrittes eingeholt hatte - eine Bierflasche in jeder Jackentasche und die obligatorische Kippe in der Hand - und versuchte, mich in ein Gespräch zu verwickeln.
Manchmal bin ich mir nicht vollends sicher, ob ich zu höflich für diese Welt bin. Mit etwas Abstand wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn nur alle so höflich wären, hätten wir weniger Probleme und mehr Zeit zum Angeln... kurzum: Er tat mir nix, also tat ich ihm auch nix und ertrug seinen 15minütigen fränkischen Monolog. Ich meine... der arme Mann war alt, einsam, zu 99% Alkoholiker und vom Arbeiten so kaputt, dass er nicht mal mehr angeln konnte, sondern seine Schulter fixiert hatte und auf eine OP wartete. Vielleicht waren die 15 min Palaver ja meine verpassten Döbel wert. Denn die sollten sich für den restlichen Tag nicht mehr blicken lassen, wobei nicht eindeutig feststeht, ob ich sie denn überhaupt hätte zu Gesicht bekommen können.
Um es kurz zu machen: 2 Rotaugen mit ca 15 cm haben mich entschneidert. Gezuppelt hat öfter was, aber nichts verwertbares. Immerhin.
Geangelt habe ich mit 2 recht einfachen Grundmontagen, was auf dem Schmodderboden (Laub! - danke, lieber Wehrbauer) nicht ganz einfach ist. Schnur, Blei, Haken. Köder war Mais, weil Mais quasi jeder frisst. Beim einholen schnappt auch mal ein Hecht danach, der sich dann natürlich in Ufernähe verabschiedet - aber ich mag Vielfalt.

Es stellen sich mir nach einem erholsamen Tag am Wasser nach langer Abstinenz jedoch einige Fragen:
Hakengr.: War bei mir einmal 8, einmal 10. Das ist das kleinste, was ich in der Kiste gefunden habe. WINZIG! Kann man damit wirklich einen 2kg Küchenkarpfen landen?
8 mag ja noch gehen, aber 10? Gewöhnungsbedürftig... 
Montage: Da es wenig, aber dennoch Strömung gibt, ist die Reihenfolge Blei, Stopper, halber Meter Schnur, Haken. Und dann stromabwärts geworfen, damit sich die Schnur streckt. Brauche ich mehr? 

Sonstige Ereignisse: Ein paar Sonnenstrahlen, kalte Füße, ein Eisvogel auf Flugschau, ein nettes Gespräch mit Hechtangler beim Einpacken, der zwar geschätztes 60iger Geflecht auf der Rolle hatte, aber dafür wirklich sehr nett war!


----------



## Minimax

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Danke! Likes können verhindern das ich wieder einen schizoaffektiven, marxistischen Egalisierungsschub, wie vorgestern, bekomme. ;-)



Ach ja, die Idealisten und Revolutionäre... am Ende des Tages geht immer um ein Stück vom Kuchen... Hohohoho..(Fieses korruptes Kapitalistenlachen) Na dann, willkommen im Sahneraum


----------



## rustaweli

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Lieber rustaweli, das klingt plausibel und ich fürchte das Du recht hast! Aus mir wird leider nie ein Ükelianer werden.



Du befindest Dich auf dem Weg und hast schon längst den pilgerhaften Gang zu Canossa hin zu uns angetreten. Einzig Deine momentane psychedelische Konstellation läßt Dich über Deine innere schreiende Ükelstimme hinweghören!



„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Danke! Likes können verhindern das ich wieder einen schizoaffektiven, marxistischen Egalisierungsschub, wie vorgestern, bekomme. ;-)



Aber bitte doch, warum aus den 2 Variablen eine Egalisierung machen?
Schizo sind doch fast alle! Das Eine sein und das Andere nach aussen sein wollen. So läuft es in der Maskenwelt. Ich könnte jetzt ja erwartend mit Freud oder Dostojewski kommen, doch ich empfehle die Verfilmung "Die Maske" für tiefgreifende Erleuchtung. Für die noch nicht so weit entwickelte Gesellschaft/Menschheit kann Marx übrigens auch nichts. Also alles gut!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst, war gestern @Kochtopf  bei mir zu Besuch. Er hat für @Minimax den Postboten gespielt und hatte ein wunderschönes Mitbringsel aus Berlin für mich. Es war eine Rute aus dem Hause Shakespeare, Match International 1834 in12´
> Mini, ich bedanke mich nochmal tausendfach für diese wunderschöne Match-Rute. Da hast du es aber übertrieben. Nur weil ich dir 2 ältere Rollen gesendet habe. Du beschämst mich.
> 
> Doch dann habe ich doch noch etwas in der Angelfibel von 1977 entdeckt.


Haste schoen in Szene gesetzt, diesen quasi schon uralten Stock!

Zu der (Katalog-)zeit gab es fast nur Teleruten fuer DE, da war das was echt besonderes.
Wenn man sich mal den Zierrat- u. Wickelaufwand im Vergleich zur weiter oben gezeigten Purist anguckt ...

Ich denke das gute alte Stueck ist bei dir wirklich gut aufgehoben! 
An die Rute gehoert katalogmaessig noch die Ambidex 2411 samt schwarzer Matchspule.  1978 oder so.


----------



## Hering 58

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Liebe Ükel,
> es folgt ein kurzer Bericht des heutigen Angeltages.
> 
> Ich startete von zu Hause gegen 8 Uhr, d.h. mit dem ersten Tageslicht (wir leben in lebensfeindlichen Breitengraden...).
> Der erste Gang war zwar zum Bäcker, aber direkt danach ging es an den Bach. Bis ans Wasser brauche ich von der Haustür aus 2 Minuten, aber die Stelle dort taugt nix, zudem ist nur Kukö erlaubt - und das ist ja recht unükelhaft.
> 15 min später war ich also jenseits des Wehrs (warum auch immer man selbst solche Rinnsale stauen muss...) und schlich mich mit kleinen Schritten ans Wasser. Es sollte ja auf Döbel gehen - und die sind bekanntlich scheu. Leider hatte mich bereits ein mittsechziger Petrijünger a.D. erspäht, der, noch bevor ich meinen Rucksack abstellen konnte, mich lauten Schrittes eingeholt hatte - eine Bierflasche in jeder Jackentasche und die obligatorische Kippe in der Hand - und versuchte, mich in ein Gespräch zu verwickeln.
> Manchmal bin ich mir nicht vollends sicher, ob ich zu höflich für diese Welt bin. Mit etwas Abstand wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn nur alle so höflich wären, hätten wir weniger Probleme und mehr Zeit zum Angeln... kurzum: Er tat mir nix, also tat ich ihm auch nix und ertrug seinen 15minütigen fränkischen Monolog. Ich meine... der arme Mann war alt, einsam, zu 99% Alkoholiker und vom Arbeiten so kaputt, dass er nicht mal mehr angeln konnte, sondern seine Schulter fixiert hatte und auf eine OP wartete. Vielleicht waren die 15 min Palaver ja meine verpassten Döbel wert. Denn die sollten sich für den restlichen Tag nicht mehr blicken lassen, wobei nicht eindeutig feststeht, ob ich sie denn überhaupt hätte zu Gesicht bekommen können.
> Um es kurz zu machen: 2 Rotaugen mit ca 15 cm haben mich entschneidert. Gezuppelt hat öfter was, aber nichts verwertbares. Immerhin.
> Geangelt habe ich mit 2 recht einfachen Grundmontagen, was auf dem Schmodderboden (Laub! - danke, lieber Wehrbauer) nicht ganz einfach ist. Schnur, Blei, Haken. Köder war Mais, weil Mais quasi jeder frisst. Beim einholen schnappt auch mal ein Hecht danach, der sich dann natürlich in Ufernähe verabschiedet - aber ich mag Vielfalt.
> 
> Es stellen sich mir nach einem erholsamen Tag am Wasser nach langer Abstinenz jedoch einige Fragen:
> Hakengr.: War bei mir einmal 8, einmal 10. Das ist das kleinste, was ich in der Kiste gefunden habe. WINZIG! Kann man damit wirklich einen 2kg Küchenkarpfen landen?
> 8 mag ja noch gehen, aber 10? Gewöhnungsbedürftig...
> Montage: Da es wenig, aber dennoch Strömung gibt, ist die Reihenfolge Blei, Stopper, halber Meter Schnur, Haken. Und dann stromabwärts geworfen, damit sich die Schnur streckt. Brauche ich mehr?
> 
> Sonstige Ereignisse: Ein paar Sonnenstrahlen, kalte Füße, ein Eisvogel auf Flugschau, ein nettes Gespräch mit Hechtangler beim Einpacken, der zwar geschätztes 60iger Geflecht auf der Rolle hatte, aber dafür wirklich sehr nett war!


Petri was für ein netter Bericht, und nett bist du auch noch.Der Angler wird sich gefreut haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich will nur anmerken, dass ich Köderfischangelei keinen Widerspruch zur Ükelheit sehe. Ein verangeltes Fischchen hat so wenigstens noch einen Sinn für mich als Angler gehabt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, dass die Ambidex Super 2401 an dieser Rute ganz schick aussieht. Die ist auch aus dem gleichen Jahr.


Du siehst, dass die ein bischen klein ist.
Viel schlimmer ist ihre Bremse, ich habe die weitgehend baugleichen 2400, 822 usw. schon in grauer Vorzeit nach Grossfischkontakten (einfache Karpfen reichen schon) von den Ruten mit <=20er Mono-Schnur verbannt. Bis heute inaktiv, wahnsinn wieviel und wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. 
Wenn Du die wirklich so angeln willst, waere wohl ein CF-Scheibenmodding und excellente Spulenwartung notwendig.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich will nur anmerken, dass ich Köderfischangelei keinen Widerspruch zur Ükelheit sehe. Ein verangeltes Fischchen hat so wenigstens noch einen Sinn für mich als Angler gehabt



Jetzt wird es kompliziert. Ich schon! Verangelt, ok, aber sonst? Hm, ist für mich(!) nicht die feine Ükelart. Was nicht heißt das Köfifang an anderer Stelle für Andere seine Berechtigung hat. Aber es lebe die Vielfalt und die unterschiedlichen Ansichten!
Nach einem ellenlangen Thread woanders über C&R, Entnahme, Verwertung, Entnahmefenster und allem dazu in einer schier endlosen Endlosschleife kam Einer und schrieb ganz lakonisch - "Fangen, Fresse halten, weiter angeln"


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> - "Fangen, Fresse halten, weiter angeln"


Genau das!   konzentrieren wir uns lieber auf das verbindende als das vermeintlich trennende


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau das!   konzentrieren wir uns lieber auf das verbindende als das vermeintlich trennende


----------



## Hecht100+

Also an der Match sehe ich die Bremsleistumg einer Ambidex mehr als ausreichend, und wenn sie zu ruppig ausfällt kann man ja die Filzscheiben etwas mehr Ölen/fetten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach, der @jason 1 ist da schon sehr gut dabei, beeindruckend was er für ein Händchen bei alten Rollen hat. Und bei Posen. Und beim Fliesenlegen. Und beim GaLabau. Ein vielseitig talentierter Mann, unser Kollege 
Und er hat scheinbar einen hervorragenden Riecher bei eBay und Flohmärkten


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also an der Match sehe ich die Bremsleistumg einer Ambidex mehr als ausreichend, und wenn sie zu ruppig ausfällt kann man ja die Filzscheiben etwas mehr Ölen/fetten.



Das mit dem ölen funzt zwar ,trotz ist dort enorme Vorsicht geboten! 
Ein klein wenig zuviel Öl oder Fett und die Bremsleistung ist dahin 
Wollte ich nur mal bemerken .

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@Nacktangler Vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen und informativen Bericht. Der Angler der Dich besucht hat war übrigens "Old Man Dosenmais" eine mystische Gestalt der Ükelfolklore. "Old Man" taucht im ganzen Land auf, um zuversichtliche Ansitzangler an die Vergänglichkeit jeder Beissphase zu gemahnen. Es heisst, die Swims an denen er sich zeigt, seien besonders vielversprechend, wäre er nicht gekommen. Manchmal begleitet ihn sein heimtückischer Diener "Johnny Flecktarn". Einige halten dies für ein Ammenmärchen, aber viele von uns sind ihm schon begegnet...


----------



## Waller Michel

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Liebe Ükel,
> es folgt ein kurzer Bericht des heutigen Angeltages.
> 
> Ich startete von zu Hause gegen 8 Uhr, d.h. mit dem ersten Tageslicht (wir leben in lebensfeindlichen Breitengraden...).
> Der erste Gang war zwar zum Bäcker, aber direkt danach ging es an den Bach. Bis ans Wasser brauche ich von der Haustür aus 2 Minuten, aber die Stelle dort taugt nix, zudem ist nur Kukö erlaubt - und das ist ja recht unükelhaft.
> 15 min später war ich also jenseits des Wehrs (warum auch immer man selbst solche Rinnsale stauen muss...) und schlich mich mit kleinen Schritten ans Wasser. Es sollte ja auf Döbel gehen - und die sind bekanntlich scheu. Leider hatte mich bereits ein mittsechziger Petrijünger a.D. erspäht, der, noch bevor ich meinen Rucksack abstellen konnte, mich lauten Schrittes eingeholt hatte - eine Bierflasche in jeder Jackentasche und die obligatorische Kippe in der Hand - und versuchte, mich in ein Gespräch zu verwickeln.
> Manchmal bin ich mir nicht vollends sicher, ob ich zu höflich für diese Welt bin. Mit etwas Abstand wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn nur alle so höflich wären, hätten wir weniger Probleme und mehr Zeit zum Angeln... kurzum: Er tat mir nix, also tat ich ihm auch nix und ertrug seinen 15minütigen fränkischen Monolog. Ich meine... der arme Mann war alt, einsam, zu 99% Alkoholiker und vom Arbeiten so kaputt, dass er nicht mal mehr angeln konnte, sondern seine Schulter fixiert hatte und auf eine OP wartete. Vielleicht waren die 15 min Palaver ja meine verpassten Döbel wert. Denn die sollten sich für den restlichen Tag nicht mehr blicken lassen, wobei nicht eindeutig feststeht, ob ich sie denn überhaupt hätte zu Gesicht bekommen können.
> Um es kurz zu machen: 2 Rotaugen mit ca 15 cm haben mich entschneidert. Gezuppelt hat öfter was, aber nichts verwertbares. Immerhin.
> Geangelt habe ich mit 2 recht einfachen Grundmontagen, was auf dem Schmodderboden (Laub! - danke, lieber Wehrbauer) nicht ganz einfach ist. Schnur, Blei, Haken. Köder war Mais, weil Mais quasi jeder frisst. Beim einholen schnappt auch mal ein Hecht danach, der sich dann natürlich in Ufernähe verabschiedet - aber ich mag Vielfalt.
> 
> Es stellen sich mir nach einem erholsamen Tag am Wasser nach langer Abstinenz jedoch einige Fragen:
> Hakengr.: War bei mir einmal 8, einmal 10. Das ist das kleinste, was ich in der Kiste gefunden habe. WINZIG! Kann man damit wirklich einen 2kg Küchenkarpfen landen?
> 8 mag ja noch gehen, aber 10? Gewöhnungsbedürftig...
> Montage: Da es wenig, aber dennoch Strömung gibt, ist die Reihenfolge Blei, Stopper, halber Meter Schnur, Haken. Und dann stromabwärts geworfen, damit sich die Schnur streckt. Brauche ich mehr?
> 
> Sonstige Ereignisse: Ein paar Sonnenstrahlen, kalte Füße, ein Eisvogel auf Flugschau, ein nettes Gespräch mit Hechtangler beim Einpacken, der zwar geschätztes 60iger Geflecht auf der Rolle hatte, aber dafür wirklich sehr nett war!



Mir geht's immer genau so! 
Angler mit Bierflaschen in der Hand ziehe ich auch magisch an! 
Mittlerweile habe ich es aufgegeben die Leute zu fragen ob Sie es für gut halten alle Angler als asoziale am Wasser aussehen zu lassen! 
Ich meine damit nicht Leute die mal ein Feierabendbierchen ohne großes Aufsehen am Wasser genießen, sondern leute die besoffen rum laufen und am besten noch leere Flaschen am Wasser entsorgen! 
Da platzt mir immer der Kragen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Mit zuviel Schmierstoff an der Bremse wirst du bei manchen Fischarten sicher recht haben, doch wie schon bemerkt an Jasons Matchrute sehe ich eigentlich keine Gefährdung. Selbst ein 50er Brassen sollte die Bremsleistumg einer Ambidex in irgend einer Art in Frage stellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Nacktangler Vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen und informativen Bericht. Der Angler der Dich besucht hat war übrigens "Old Man Dosenmais" eine mystische Gestalt der Ükelfolklore. "Old Man" taucht im ganzen Land auf, um zuversichtliche Ansitzangler an die Vergänglichkeit jeder Beissphase zu gemahnen. Es heisst, die Swims an denen er sich zeigt, seien besonders vielversprechend, wäre er nicht gekommen. Manchmal begleitet ihn sein heimtückischer Diener "Johnny Flecktarn". Einige halten dies für ein Ammenmärchen, aber viele von uns sind ihm schon begegnet...


So ist es! Sie sind mir schon mit ihrer wilden Jagd begegnet und ein Schaudern durchfuhr mich! Beim Barte des Proleten!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit zuviel Schmierstoff an der Bremse wirst du bei manchen Fischarten sicher recht haben, doch wie schon bemerkt an Jasons Matchrute sehe ich eigentlich keine Gefährdung. Selbst ein 50er Brassen sollte die Bremsleistumg einer Ambidex in irgend einer Art in Frage stellen.



Wollte nur mal ein Beispiel bringen. ....
Öl auf dem Boden macht einen Fußboden bis zu 100 mal rutschiger ( also weniger Gripp ) als ein trockener. 
Wenn du die Bremskraft einer Rolle durch hundert teilen würdest .......hast du nicht mehr viel. 
Das selbe würde für eine Bremsscheibe am Auto gelten. 
Will aber hier nicht klugscheißen ,also nix für ungut !

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Also, den vermeintlich defizitären Bremsen der Oldtimer Statios beim leichten Angeln kann man natürlich begegnen, indem man ebenso alte Techniken benutzt, will sagen, entweder Bremse offen und bei Anhieb und ranziehen die Schwurfinger an die Spule -da hat man übrigens gratis den Effekt der gestern Abend besprochenen Bremshebel-Rollen. Das Funktioniert prima. Oder gleich backwinding, wobei ich da keine Erfahrungen habe. Deswegen liest man eben in der älteren Englischen Literatur häufig von einer "liberalen" Einstellung der Statios gegenüber: Den Alten war die Qualität und Leistung der damaligen Bremsen recht egal- weil sie diese nicht benutzt haben, die damaligen Bremsen waren den Matchmen einfach nicht fein genug.
Ist ja auch einer der Reize des alten Geräts: Man muss dann eben auch "altmodisch" angeln.
Das ist natürlich kein Trost, wenn dann doch mal die Überraschungsclarissa anbeisst- aber dann kann die Bremse noch so gut sein, dann ist halt mit ner leichten, weichen Glasrute und 2-4lbs Schnur eben nur noch beten angesagt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Man sollte aber auch nicht die Bremswirkung vom 3,90 mtr weichem Hohlglas unterschätzen, das bremst nicht schlecht. Und früher war unsere Standartschnur beim Angeln 0,25 mm, das reichte auch für stärkere Fische.


----------



## Kochtopf

Brüder, verzeiht mir wenn ich so in eure Bremsdiskussion eingrätsche aber ich habe mich in das neue Video von Marc Erdwin verliebt,  er fängt eine Monsterbarbe mit der Pin und man sieht ihm die Strapazen und das pure Glück an, unbedingt schauen


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank für Deinen sehr schön geschriebenen Bericht, @Nacktangler ! Petri zu den Rotaugen. 
Die Hakengröße würde ich persönlich nach der Ködergröße wählen. Für ganz normalen Dosenmais nehme ich meistens 12er bis 14er Haken.
Gerne sogenannte Wide-Gape-Haken. Und bei viel (Sehr-) Kleinfisch hat sich bei der Grundangelei die Montage am Haar mit Quickstop bewährt.
Abhängig von der Qualität des Hakenmodells können recht kampfstarke Fische auch an noch kleineren Haken gelandet werden.


----------



## geomas

Zur Rollen-Diskussion: Jason, also die gezeigte Ambidex Super 2401 sieht gut aus an der gleichaltrigen Rute, finde ich. Die Ali-Pin könnte optisch ebenfalls passen. Schön, daß Du die Qual der Rollen-Wahl haben wirst.

Die Matchmen ganz alter Schule haben ja sehr feine Schnüre und teilweise winzige Haken gefischt und dennoch (zwangsläufig) die Rollenoldtimer mit mäßiger Bremse benutzt. Oder statt benutzt besser: sie haben eben die Bremse dichtgeknallt und über „Backwinding” gedrillt.
Mir liegt dies nicht, da müßte ich komplett umschulen. Also verlasse ich mich auf die Bremse, die ich im Zweifel eher zu weich einstelle.


----------



## Jason

@daci7 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Gesundheit 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Alle mal den Sabbel halten - der daci7 gibt einen aus. Wer singt kriegt sekt. Für den Rest der Runde gibbet halb und halb. *gibt dem Wirt mit zwei waagerechten Fingern zu verstehen, das ein halber Liter sowie zwei Finger breit vom feinsten Fusel des Hauses gemeint sind.* 
Prost die Herren!


----------



## rhinefisher

jason 1 schrieb:


> Als erstes erstmal ein dickes Petri Heil an @Professor Tinca und @geomas  Ihr habt es mal wieder raus gewagt und wurdet belohnt. Tolle Fische, Bilder und Berichte.
> Und auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier am Stammtisch @Nacktangler
> @rustaweli Glückwunsch zu der Schönen Rute. Man hört aus deinem Bericht heraus das du zurecht stolz auf sie bist.
> Wie ihr ja wisst, war gestern @Kochtopf  bei mir zu Besuch. Er hat für @Minimax den Postboten gespielt und hatte ein wunderschönes Mitbringsel aus Berlin für mich. Es war eine Rute aus dem Hause Shakespeare, Match International 1834 in12´
> Mini, ich bedanke mich nochmal tausendfach für diese wunderschöne Match-Rute. Da hast du es aber übertrieben. Nur weil ich dir 2 ältere Rollen gesendet habe. Du beschämst mich. Aber warte bis zu Heilig Abend. Du weißt Bescheid.
> Ich habe heute in meinen Katalogen nach ihr gesucht und erst nichts gefunden. Doch dann habe ich doch noch etwas in der Angelfibel von 1977 entdeckt. Ein Bericht von den Englischen Wettkampf-Anglern, die mit dieser Rute unterwegs waren.
> In dem 1979er war der Bericht mit der Rute zum letzten mal. Ich denke mal, dass diese Rute und auch die Wand 1881B von @Hecht100+ worüber ich nichts finden konnte in England vertrieben wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, und der Abend mit El Potto war sehr gesellig und schön. Nach einigen Gesprächen und Begutachtungen von meinen Angelgerät verhalf er mir zu meiner Ali Pin, wofür ich mich noch mal Bedanke. Anfang des neuen Jahres soll sie kommen und ich freu mich schon wie Bolle. Weitere Gespräche über das angeln, den Posenbau und allerlei anderen Sachen folgten.
> Wir sprachen auch über den nächsten Termin vom Ükel-Treffen. Der genaue Termin steht ja noch gar nicht so richtig fest.
> Aber das müssten wir doch hinbekommen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Moin!
Zu dieser Rute weiß ich nur gutes zu berichten - ein Nachbar hat damit (zweitkleinste blaue Ambidex, 0,25er Platyl Strong..) an einem hindernißfreien See, jahrelang auf große Karpfen gefischt. Falls die Integrität des Harzes noch gewahrt ist, kann man damit Alles machen.. .
Meine Korkgriffe pflege ich mit Ballistol, indem ich sie dick einschmiere und 24 Std zur Seite stelle. Der Kork dunkelt dadurch etwas und bei "struckturschwachem" Kork löst sich der Füllstoff - dafür bekommt er einen seidigen Griff und der Dreck haftet nicht so gut.
Wo wir gerade beim fetten sind; ich habe ganze Generationen von Bremsen mit Oel ruiniert.
Heute gibt es so tolle Scheiben und Fette - einfach mal nachlesen was der Rudi dazu geschrieben hat - da bekommt man eigentlich in jede alte Rolle ne ordentliche Bremse eingebaut.. .
Habt ALLE einen schönen Tag..


----------



## rhinefisher

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag habe ich mal wieder abgeschneidert. Ich wollte den Zander beangeln, aber ich scheiterte schon beim Köderfischfang. Ich habe es auf verschiedenen Tiefen mit der Stippe versucht und nicht einen Biss bekommen. Ganz feine Montage (0,4g schlanke Stippose, 0,105er Schnur, 20er Fine Match Haken inklusive einer Pinkie am 0.075er Vorfach. Angefüttert habe ich mit Gardons 3000.



Wer so fischt ist ein geborener Ükel..


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Daci - nachträglich alles Gute..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke @daci7 , und auch von mir  alles Gute.
Edit: Geändert, lieber daci7. Lass Dich ordentlich feiern. Heute!


----------



## daci7

Alles gut Leute- ich  in  nur gezwungenermaßen Frühaufsteher. Hab heute Geburtstag


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brüder, verzeiht mir wenn ich so in eure Bremsdiskussion eingrätsche aber ich habe mich in das neue Video von Marc Erdwin verliebt,  er fängt eine Monsterbarbe mit der Pin und man sieht ihm die Strapazen und das pure Glück an, unbedingt schauen



Was ist das denn?! Danke für´s Teilen!
Das ist keine Monsterbarbe, das ist die Königsmutter aller Monsterbarben. Unfassbar!
Genial auch: Tiefste Nacht, einsam zwischen Bäumen und Büschen am Fluss, im Drill mit solch einem Riesen, das Knarren der Pin und dazu die Tier/Naturgeräusche wie Uhu und Co. Ein traumhafter Moment!


----------



## rustaweli

@daci7 
Alles Gute wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Alles gut Leute- ich  in  nur gezwungenermaßen Frühaufsteher. Hab heute Geburtstag




Ja wenn das so ist.

Alles Gute und sauf nicht wieder mehr als reinpasst.


----------



## rustaweli

Ist zwar nicht neu, aber wir haben Winter und der Bowler sowie Drennan haben es gestern auch wieder mal gepostet.


----------



## rustaweli

Ab heute habe ich Urlaub, das heißt, es öffnen sich ein paar Fenster in den nächsten 2,5 Wochen.
Je nachdem wie das Wetter mitspielt (gerade sehr wechselhaft und unentschieden), werde ich heute gegen Nachmittag/Dämmerung mal Lady Purist ausführen. Wahrscheinlich ganz gemütlich mit Pose an einem fast stömungsfreien Nebenarm.
Leicht verwirrt hat mich jetzt diese Aussage. Was denkt Ihr, hat er Recht mit der Aussage, das es bei fressenden, aktiven Rotaugen im milden Winter besser ist, nicht zu fein zu Fischen?
Anbei - wo um Himmels Willen fangen die immer solche Fische?!






__





						News Stories | News | Angling Times
					

Get your News Stories fix with Angling Times. Keep up to date with all the latest News Stories news, with exclusive features, stories, videos, and opinion pieces.




					www.anglingtimes.co.uk


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anbei - wo um Himmels Willen fangen die immer solche Fische?!



Ü30 Plötzen haben wir bei unserer Competition auch(aber da kannst du leider nicht reingucken).


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ü30 Plötzen haben wir bei unserer Competition auch(aber da kannst du leider nicht reingucken).



Echt? Wow - Respekt und Gratulation von mir an die Fänger!
Ja ich weiß , ich bin einer der ausgeschlossenen, diskriminierten Unwürdigen. Und dieser Stich jetzt nochmals hochgeholt in der trostlosen Winterblueszeit.


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> Alles gut Leute- ich  in  nur gezwungenermaßen Frühaufsteher. Hab heute Geburtstag


Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vor allem viel Gesundheit! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Echt? Wow - Respekt und Gratulation von mir an die Fänger!
> Ja ich weiß , ich bin einer der ausgeschlossenen, diskriminierten Unwürdigen. Und dieser Stich jetzt nochmals hochgeholt in der trostlosen Winterblueszeit.




In zwei Wochen ist Schluss.
Dann werden wir auswerten und sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen ist Schluss.
> Dann werden wir auswerten und sehen wie es weitergeht.


DAS es weitergeht sollte aber klar sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> gibt dem Wirt mit zwei waagerechten Fingern zu verstehen, das ein halber Liter sowie zwei Finger breit



Alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag, du must uns nur noch mitteilen, wie breit oder anders welche zwei Finger du zu nehmen gedenkst.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich habe mich in das neue Video von Marc Erdwin verliebt



Was für ein geiler Fisch und auch ein tolles Video, danke fürs teilen. Von sowas träume ich schon Jahrzehnte.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brüder, verzeiht mir wenn ich so in eure Bremsdiskussion eingrätsche aber ich habe mich in das neue Video von Marc Erdwin verliebt,  er fängt eine Monsterbarbe mit der Pin und man sieht ihm die Strapazen und das pure Glück an, unbedingt schauen


Saugeil. Da kullern ja fast die Freudentränen- und das vollkommen zu Recht! Tolles Video, netter Typ und absolut außergewöhnlich geiler Fisch!!


----------



## Tricast

Dem Grobrhetoriker alles Gute zum Gebürzeltag.

Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So Jungs, wie bei unserem Freund und Bruder @rustaweli hat auch bei mir mein dreiwöchiger Urlaub heute begonnen. Ich bin dann mal weg ... Rotaugen suchen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Habe eine schöne Zeit am Wasser @Wuemmehunter !

War heute morgen einkaufen, meine Herren was liegt hier eine Hektik und Aggressivität in der Luft! 
Es ist wirklich der Krieg der Kleingärtner was sich auf unseren Straßen und Läden abspielt. 
Kann man nur sagen " oh du Fröhliche "

LG Michael


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Moin Ükels !

Zunächst mal herzlichen Dank für die vielen Likes und netten Kommentare zu meinem kleinen Bericht .  Dann selbstverständlich meine Glückwünsche an alle, die sich raus gewagt / ans Wasser geschafft haben, ob gefangen oder nicht. Namentlich möchte ich da nur den Professore nennen, wirklich tolle Döbel !!!
Dann natürlich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Neu-Ükel, das sie den Weg hierhin gefunden haben und an das Geburtstagskind !
Bei mir war diese Woche Haus- und Facharztrallye mit zwischenzeitlichen Raubüberfällen auf meine Apotheke angesagt, an Angeln war nicht zu denken, hab es kaum geschafft, hier lesetechnisch den Anschluß zu halten. Jetzt kehrt langsam Ruhe ein und ich werde mich heute noch rein prophylaktisch mit Lebendködern eindecken. Das Wetter hier ist zwar echt gruselig, aber eventuell tut sich ja in den nächsten Tagen doch noch ein Zeitfenster auf und dann will man schließlich gerüstet sein .....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Habe eine schöne Zeit am Wasser @Wuemmehunter !
> 
> War heute morgen einkaufen, meine Herren was liegt hier eine Hektik und Aggressivität in der Luft!
> Es ist wirklich der Krieg der Kleingärtner was sich auf unseren Straßen und Läden abspielt.
> Kann man nur sagen " oh du Fröhliche "
> 
> LG Michael



Ist doch wie jedes Jahr Friede Freude Eierkuchen...
Kampf an Allen Kassen jeder will der Erste sein.
Ellenbogen frei.  
Gut das ich damit nichts mehr am Hut hab..


----------



## phirania

daci7 schrieb:


> Alle mal den Sabbel halten - der daci7 gibt einen aus. Wer singt kriegt sekt. Für den Rest der Runde gibbet halb und halb. *gibt dem Wirt mit zwei waagerechten Fingern zu verstehen, das ein halber Liter sowie zwei Finger breit vom feinsten Fusel des Hauses gemeint sind.*
> Prost die Herren!



HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM BURRZELTAG DACI
Auf ein Glückliches und erfolgreiches Angeljahr mit viel Fisch am Haken....


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Echt? Wow - Respekt und Gratulation von mir an die Fänger!
> Ja ich weiß , ich bin einer der ausgeschlossenen, diskriminierten Unwürdigen. Und dieser Stich jetzt nochmals hochgeholt in der trostlosen Winterblueszeit.


DA BIST DU NICHT ALLEINE.....


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Alles gut Leute- ich  in  nur gezwungenermaßen Frühaufsteher. Hab heute Geburtstag


Alles Gute wünsche ich Dir ,vor allem viel Gesundheit!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Habe eine schöne Zeit am Wasser @Wuemmehunter !
> 
> War heute morgen einkaufen, meine Herren was liegt hier eine Hektik und Aggressivität in der Luft!
> Es ist wirklich der Krieg der Kleingärtner was sich auf unseren Straßen und Läden abspielt.
> Kann man nur sagen " oh du Fröhliche "
> 
> LG Michael


Das ist hier nicht viel besser.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So Jungs, wie bei unserem Freund und Bruder @rustaweli hat auch bei mir mein dreiwöchiger Urlaub heute begonnen. Ich bin dann mal weg ... Rotaugen suchen!



Schönen Urlaub und viel Erfolg!
Schließe mich an und mach mich jetzt ebenfalls auf die Socken und suche meine Rotaugen! Brot ist gemixt, eine leichte Portion Vollkorn ist auch dabei und Pinkis sind am Start. Flocke oder Pinkis - wir werden es sehen, aber auf jeden Fall mit Lady Purist und Pose am Fluss!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vile Erfolg euch allen.
Bin gespannt auf eure Berichte heute abend.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub und viel Erfolg!
> Schließe mich an und mach mich jetzt ebenfalls auf die Socken und suche meine Rotaugen! Brot ist gemixt, eine leichte Portion Vollkorn ist auch dabei und Pinkis sind am Start. Flocke oder Pinkis - wir werden es sehen, aber auf jeden Fall mit Lady Purist und Pose am Fluss!


Viel Spaß und Glück und hole sie raus die Rotaugen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Als Ükel-Katuchemene sitze ich gerade, nach der gestrigen Köderfischfangschneiderei, mit aufgetautem Köderfisch an. Meine Ükelblasphemie bleibt hoffentlich unbemerkt...


----------



## rutilus69

Die Stimmung heute am Wasser war genial. Zum Glück hat ein Nano - Rotauge meine Umwelt davor bewahrt, dass ich laut die Marseillaise musste


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Foto und Petri Heil zum Entfranzosierungsplötz.


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Die Stimmung heute am Wasser war genial. Zum Glück hat ein Nano - Rotauge meine Umwelt davor bewahrt, dass ich laut die Marseillaise musste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334455



Sieht wirklich schön aus dort !
Gefällt mir gut !

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe im Wichtelthread erwähnt, das mich ein Päckchen aus Hoope erreicht hat und dem geneigten Ükel wird klar sein, dass der Absender nur @Tricast  sein kann.
Drin fanden sich folgende Dinge:




Dazu noch ein Foto vom angelnden Heinz. Nachdem Frau Topf frug, wieso um alles in der Welt der Kollege mir ein Bild von sich zusandte erkannten wir, dass das Bild an der Fulda, quasi gegenüber meiner alten Stelle, aufgenommen worden war. Dazu kam das Sleeve der Silstar Matche (welches im Vergleich zu den meisten heutigen sehr hochwertig ausgefallen ist) und eine wirklich wahnsinnige Auswahl an Wagglern, Boloposen, Wechselgewichten und Lotbleien- vielen vielen Dank dafür! Ich habe mich sehr gefreut.
Eine Frage bleibt jedoch offen: Die Bleizylinder mit nubbsiegrüner Schnur - lotet man damit fünf Zentimeter über dem Grund aus oder wofür werden die genutzt?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, ich bin wieder zurück von meiner Rotaugensuche und ich muss sagen, es war eine sehr, sehr zähe Suche. Zunächst habe ich drei aussichtsreiche Stellen über zweieinhalb Stunden absolut erfolglos befischt. Stellen, die mir in der kalten Jahreszeit fast immer Rotaugen gebracht haben. Erst am dritten, sehr kleinen und sehr flachen Altarm gab es dann endlich eine Handvoll Plötzen. Köder waren Maden. Ich hatte zwei Ruten im Wasser. Eine Feederrute mit einem Fingerhut großen Körbchen und die Machrute mit einer sehr leichten Wagglermontage und 14er Haken mit der ich zunächst Brotflocke und später dann auch Maden gefischt habe. Die Fische kamen übrigens alle auf die Machrute, die so ausgelotet war, dass der Köder rund zehn cm über Grund schwebten. Diese Höhe über Grund hatte ich eingestellt, nachdem tiefer an gebotene Köder immer wieder Laub eingesammelt haben, das sich in diesem Swim offenkundig regelrecht am Grund stapelt. AUs diesem Grund wird auch die Feederrute ohne Biss geblieben sein. Mit Futter bin ich sehr sparsam umgegangen. Alles in allem ist vielleicht ein 1/4 Liter Feederfutter im Wasser gelandet. Eine spannende Beobachtung: Während das Wasser in der Wümme gerade mal 5 Grad warm ist, hat sich das Wasser in den sehr flachen Altarmen vor dem Hintergrund der letzten warmen Tage bereits wieder auf 8 Grad erwärmt. Mit Einbruch der Dämmerung haben Ferdinand (der sich heute prächtig mit einem alten Rehgerippe amüsiert hat) und ich den Rückweg angetreten.
@rutilus69: Petri zur Plötze! Das sieht ja wirklich traumhaft aus, bei Dir.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Stephan!
Es sieht doch toll aus bei dir und entfranzosiert haste dich auch.


----------



## Minimax

petri @rutilus69 und danke für das Stimmungsvolle Bild, und natürlich auch an @Wuemmehunter für den schönen und detailliertenr Bericht. Ich spüre, es wird Zeit wieder ans Wasser zu kommen, das Jahresende ist nicht Fern, aber da muss sich doch noch ein Fensterchen öffnen lassen?


----------



## Tricast

Mein lieber Kochtopf lass das nicht Onkel Peter hören mit den Lotbleien. Das sind Onkel Peters wechselbare Läscherbleie für das stilvolle Läschern. Die Gewichte können getauscht werden.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Die Stimmung heute am Wasser war genial. Zum Glück hat ein Nano - Rotauge meine Umwelt davor bewahrt, dass ich laut die Marseillaise musste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334455


 Petri Heil ein schönes Foto .


----------



## Jason

Petri @Wuemmehunter  Nach deinem Bericht her musstest du dir deine fische hart erarbeiten. Petri zu den Plötzen.

@rutilus69 Ebenfalls ein Petri für dich für zu dein Entschneiderungsrotauge.

@Kochtopf Das Päckchen aus Hoope hatte aber einen schönen Inhalt. 

@Nordlichtangler Ich habe mir ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht, welche Rolle am besten zu der Shakespeare 1834 von @Minimax passt. (Ey, die Rute ist der Hammer. Ist jetzt einer meiner schönsten Ruten, die ich mein eigen nennen darf).
Wie gesagt, sie ist gut erhalten und hat sicherlich schon viel erlebt. Zuletzt durfte sie sogar im Hotelzimmer in Berlin bei El Potto im Bett übernachten.
Aber der Größenordnung nach gehört tatsächlich eine Nummer größer als die 2401 an das Schätzchen. Das wäre dann die 2411. Habe mal auf der Rolle die superflache Matchspule drauf gemacht und muss sagen, das passt besser so. So haben Engländer die Rute auch gefischt. Auf die Spule muss jetzt noch Schnur drauf. Sollte ich 12er oder stärkere nehmen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Mein lieber Kochtopf lass das nicht Onkel Peter hören mit den Lotbleien. Das sind Onkel Peters wechselbare Läscherbleie für das stilvolle Läschern. Die Gewichte können getauscht werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
> 
> Heinz


Aaaaaah quasi Rollbleie- super cool, merci!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, ich bin wieder zurück von meiner Rotaugensuche und ich muss sagen, es war eine sehr, sehr zähe Suche. Zunächst habe ich drei aussichtsreiche Stellen über zweieinhalb Stunden absolut erfolglos befischt. Stellen, die mir in der kalten Jahreszeit fast immer Rotaugen gebracht haben. Erst am dritten, sehr kleinen und sehr flachen Altarm gab es dann endlich eine Handvoll Plötzen. Köder waren Maden. Ich hatte zwei Ruten im Wasser. Eine Feederrute mit einem Fingerhut großen Körbchen und die Machrute mit einer sehr leichten Wagglermontage und 14er Haken mit der ich zunächst Brotflocke und später dann auch Maden gefischt habe. Die Fische kamen übrigens alle auf die Machrute, die so ausgelotet war, dass der Köder rund zehn cm über Grund schwebten. Diese Höhe über Grund hatte ich eingestellt, nachdem tiefer an gebotene Köder immer wieder Laub eingesammelt haben, das sich in diesem Swim offenkundig regelrecht am Grund stapelt. AUs diesem Grund wird auch die Feederrute ohne Biss geblieben sein. Mit Futter bin ich sehr sparsam umgegangen. Alles in allem ist vielleicht ein 1/4 Liter Feederfutter im Wasser gelandet. Eine spannende Beobachtung: Während das Wasser in der Wümme gerade mal 5 Grad warm ist, hat sich das Wasser in den sehr flachen Altarmen vor dem Hintergrund der letzten warmen Tage bereits wieder auf 8 Grad erwärmt. Mit Einbruch der Dämmerung haben Ferdinand (der sich heute prächtig mit einem alten Rehgerippe amüsiert hat) und ich den Rückweg angetreten.
> @rutilus69: Petri zur Plötze! Das sieht ja wirklich traumhaft aus, bei Dir.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334468
> Anhang anzeigen 334469


Petri Heil, sieht wirklich schön aus bei dir.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sie ist gut erhalten und hat sicherlich schon viel erlebt. Zuletzt durfte sie sogar im Hotelzimmer in Berlin bei El Potto im Bett übernachten.


Das stimmt!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt!
> Anhang anzeigen 334472


Das ist so geil das Bild..

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Auf die Spule muss jetzt noch Schnur drauf. Sollte ich 12er oder stärkere nehmen?



Was fürn WG hat die Rute?


----------



## Waller Michel

Männer ! Heute wieder auf DMAX Angeln !
Gleich um 20.15 Uhr geht es los 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was fürn WG hat die Rute?


Auf der Rute ist nichts aufgeführt. Vom Katalog her hat sie Action 20A. Das heißt bis 20 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Sie hat eine extreme Spitzenaction und ein steifes Rückgrat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Action 20A



Jupp.
Ich würde da ne 0,18er Schnur benutzen.
Man kann ja doch schon ordentlich gegenhalten damit.

Ne 0,12er Schnur hauste ja beim Anhieb durch.


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Probier mal aus was sie wirklich an WG hat, meine neue 1850  biegt sich bei 60 gr. an der Spitze kaum und es steht A20 drauf. Sie ist also viel stärker als was drauf steht.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Männer ! Heute wieder auf DMAX Angeln !
> Gleich um 20.15 Uhr geht es los
> 
> LG Michael


Geht schlecht. Meine Frau hat die Fernbedienung gebunkert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Geht schlecht. Meine Frau hat die Fernbedienung gebunkert.




Wie kommt das?
Inner Küche nix los?
Plätzchen backen oder so?


----------



## Waller Michel

Meine normal auch !
Die will Dart WM gucken trotzdem wenn Angeln kommt gibt's keine Diskussion! 
Im Angelzimmer gibt es ja auch noch ein Fernseher  da darf Sie gerne gucken wenn Sie nix kaputt macht 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Männer ! Heute wieder auf DMAX Angeln !
> Gleich um 20.15 Uhr geht es los
> 
> LG Michael


Werde ich mal rein schauen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Ich würde da ne 0,18er Schnur benutzen.
> Man kann ja doch schon ordentlich gegenhalten damit.
> 
> Ne 0,12er Schnur hauste ja beim Anhieb durch.


Danke Professor. In der Richtung habe ich auch gedacht. War mir aber nicht sicher.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie kommt das?
> Inner Küche nix los?
> Plätzchen backen oder so?


Plätzchen sind schon gebacken. Aber vielleicht finde ich noch eine Aufgabe für sie.
Nein, Spaß. Die lässt sich von mir nichts sagen. ist schon ein gutes Mädchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Probier mal aus was sie wirklich an WG hat, meine neue 1850  biegt sich bei 60 gr. an der Spitze kaum und es steht A20 drauf. Sie ist also viel stärker als was drauf steht.


Das ist ein Argument das mal zu testen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@jason 1 @Professor Tinca 
Ich weiss nicht ob ich ihr (oder irgendeiner Match) wirklich ne volle 18er geben würde, würde da eher an 14er oder 16er denken, 12er wär mir zu flimsy. (Immer von Stroft-Kraftkräften ausgehend). Ist ja auch die Frage nach den Nebeneigenschaften, besonders Geschmeidigkeit fürs leichte Posenangeln.
Und dann wäre natürlich auch die Frage wie die ebenfalls betagte Rolle mit dünnen modernen Schnüren zurechtkommt- aber da kann ich wirklich Garnichts zu sagen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das sind alles Schnüre für KöFis.  
Man darf auch nicht davon ausgehen dass jeder seine Montage durchbindet.
Da kann er ja immer noch mit 0,16er oder 0,14er Vorfach angeln - so würde ich es wohl machen, da ich von durchbinden gar nix halte.

Ne 0,18er macht sich auf der alten Rolle bestimmt besser als ne noch dünnere aber ich kenne die Rute nicht.
Da wird Jason schon das Passende wählen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich mag durchgebunden wegen der simplen Eleganz der Montage  aber ich räume ein dass rein fachlich ein Vorfach die üblichere und flexiblere Lösung ist


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> @jason 1 @Professor Tinca
> Ich weiss nicht ob ich ihr (oder irgendeiner Match) wirklich ne volle 18er geben würde, würde da eher an 14er oder 16er denken, 12er wär mir zu flimsy. (Immer von Stroft-Kraftkräften ausgehend). Ist ja auch die Frage nach den Nebeneigenschaften, besonders Geschmeidigkeit fürs leichte Posenangeln.
> Und dann wäre natürlich auch die Frage wie die ebenfalls betagte Rolle mit dünnen modernen Schnüren zurechtkommt- aber da kann ich wirklich Garnichts zu sagen





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind alles Schnüre für KöFis.
> Man darf auch nicht davon ausgehen dass jeder seine Montage durchbindet.
> Da kann er ja immer noch mit 0,16er oder 0,14er Vorfach angeln - so würde ich es wohl machen, da ich von durchbinden gar nix halte.
> 
> Ne 0,18er macht sich auf der alten Rolle bestimmt besser als ne noch dünnere aber ich kenne die Rute nicht.
> Da wird Jason schon das Passende wählen.


Da fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte. Aber das ist eine gute Frage. Wie verhält es sich mit den modernen Schnüren auf die alten Rollen? Tja, dann muß ich halt mal schauen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ist halt auch die Frage, wie das Gewässer ist. Die Warme ist, wenn ich mich recht entsinne recht klar (zumindest beim Ponyhof) und krautig, zu fein darf es nicht sein um den Fisch im Kraut nicht zu verlieren, zu grob aber auch nicht weil es sonst zu auffällig ist. Ich denke ne 18er Hauptschnur wäre passend, wenn man bedenkt dass früher die tragkräfte geringer und die schnurdicke dadurch stärker waren.
Er kann natürlich nach ner klassischen Schnur mit geringer Tragkraft und hoher Dehnung gucken (chamaeleon oder wie heisst sie?) und hat dann eine stimmige kombo


----------



## geomas

Hallo Jason, 
ich würde auch eher in Richtung 0,18er Hauptschnur denken. 
Die Maxima Chameleon trägt bei dem Durchmesser offiziell über 2kg (etwa 4,5 britische Pfund). 
Von modernen Tragkraftwunder-Schnüren würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen. 
Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzbogen auf Deine ersten Berichte vom Angeln mit den guten alten Shakespeare-Ruten!
Viele Grüße, Georg.


----------



## geomas

So, @rutilus69 - das ist wirklich ein ganz starkes Bild! 
Die diagonal in das Bild ragende Rute paßt vom Bildaufbau („Komposition” sagt der Experte) super.
Petri zu dem Nano-Plötz!

@Wuemmehunter - danke für den Bericht und die sehr schönen Bilder von Deiner Rotaugen-Suche.


----------



## Minimax

Wo wir grad bei Schnurstärken und Tragkräften hinsichtlich Altem Gerät sind nutze ich mal wieder schamlos die Gelegenheit für ein Selbstzitat aus den unermesslichen Tiefen des Ükels. Da hatte ich nämlich mal ne Tabelle aus den 50ern mit Diametern und Tragkräften gepostet, ergänzt um mm und kg Angaben die mein Taschenrechner ausgespuckt hat.
Ist vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant hinsichtlich Überlegungen wie grade eben oder um mit der älteren Literatur umzugehen:



Minimax schrieb:


> In einem wunderbaren aund sehr nützlichen Alten Zauberbuch: C. Willock, Coarse Fishing, das in verschiedene Auflagen in den 50er und 60er Jahren erschien, bin ich aber auf eine sehr seltene Tabelle gestossen, in der für damalige Monofile sowohl Tragkraft in lbs als auch Durchmesser in Inch angegeben wurde, ein sehr nützlicher FUnd für jeden Benutzer älterer Literatur. Ich schlag das immer mal wieder auf, und habe die Angaben zur Einfachheit um Durchmesser in mm und Tragkraft in kg ergänzt, vielleicht ists dem einen oder anderen nützlich, interessant find ichs allemal:



Edit: Wartetma, ich transkribiere die mal flugs in ne Tabelle und ersetze das Foto, ist besser lesbar und ausserdem kann ich so mal die neue Tabellenfunktion hier testen


Dia InchDia mmTragkraft lbsTragkraft kg.0040,101 1/20,675.0060,152 3/41,01.0080,2041,8.0090,22552,25.0100,2562,7.0110,27573,15.0120,3093,6.0140,35114,05.0160,40144,5


----------



## geomas

Eine klassische und heute immer noch (hier und da) erhältliche Mono ist die Bayer Perlon.

Durchmesser und Tragkraft* dazu:
0,14mm - ca. 1kg = 2,1lb
0,16mm - ca. 1,2kg = 2,6lb
0,18mm - ca. 1,5kg = 3,2lb
0,20mm - ca. 2kg = 4,4lb
0,22mm - ca. 2,3kg = 5lb
0,25mm - ca. 2,7kg = 6lb

Die Bayer Perlon (im UK „Kamasan Bayer Perlon”) wurde, glaube ich, seit den 70er Jahren von zahllosen Matchanglern benutzt.
Auch heute wird im UK noch mit Hauptschnüren von unter 1,5kg Tragkraft mit entsprechenden Matchruten geangelt, gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit.

Bei der nächsten Bestellung bei einem englischen Angelladen werde ich mal ne Spule „Perlon” ordern.


*) mögliche Rundungsfehler gehen auf meine Kappe


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, eine relativ preisgünstige und meiner beschränkten Erfahrung nach zuverlässige Mono ist die Browning Black Magic Gold.
Die hat für den Durchmesser schon mehr Tragkraft als Perlon und Chameleon.
Die 0,17er ist mit ner Tragkraft von 2,05kg (=4,5lb) angegeben und könnte gut zu ner Matche mit etwas mehr Rückgrat passen.
Die 0,19er soll 3 Kilo tragen. Die Farbe geht so in Richtung Rotbraun und ne Spule mit 680m kostet irgendwas um die 6-7 Euro.


----------



## Minimax

Was für mich immer ein schweres Problem ist, sobald ich meine Trottingkomfortzone verlasse ist die Standardisierung. Das gilt jetzt für das Grundangeln und Schnurstärken Jenseits der 0,18 (bis dahin bin ich firm) Es gibt also Milliooonen guter Schnüre, und hier wurden von wirklich erfahrenen Leuten immer wieder gute Produkte genannt.
Aber mir geht's halt darum auch für die stärkeren Durchmesser eine "Standard-Issue" zu finden, die vor allem mein Angelladen immer führt, und die Klassiker sind halt dort nicht vorhanden- also werde ich dort experimentieren müssen. Aber ich gebe offen zu: Über 018 hol ich mir gerne mal eine der sogenannten "Zielfischschnüre". Und letzlich: Was soll bei ner 0,30er schiefgehen?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Und letzlich: Was soll bei ner 0,30er schiefgehen?



Na das kann ich Dir verraten: das Hängerlösen!

Da ist bei ner kräftigeren Schnur schon richtig Druck drauf. Es gibt als mahnendes Beispiel den Fall eines britischen Karpfenanglers, dem beim Hängerlösen ein „lead” ein Loch in den Kopf gerissen/geschossen hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, eine relativ preisgünstige und meiner beschränkten Erfahrung nach zuverlässige Mono ist die Browning Black Magic Gold.
> Die hat für den Durchmesser schon mehr Tragkraft als Perlon und Chameleon.
> Die 0,17er ist mit ner Tragkraft von 2,05kg (=4,5lb) angegeben und könnte gut zu ner Matche mit etwas mehr Rückgrat passen.
> Die 0,19er soll 3 Kilo tragen. Die Farbe geht so in Richtung Rotbraun und ne Spule mit 680m kostet irgendwas um die 6-7 Euro.


Ich bevorzuge an sich klare oder nur mild eingefärbte Schnüre - stroft ist da mE ganz vorne mit dabei, allerdings habe ich vom Herrn Ali eine 14er mit 3,3lbs Tragkraft geordert  die bislang einen hervorragenden Eindruck macht. Ich warte auf die vermeintlichen Nash Klone aus Fernost und werde dann mal schauen, wie sie sich schlägt. 500m für 2,40 € sind nicht gänzlich unattraktiv


----------



## Kochtopf

Schlechte 30er hat bspw einen ausgeprägten memoryeffekt und kringelt sich gerne. Im Ernst: für mich hat sich da die GTM bewährt, die mit dem MK MK ANSITZWUNDER mitgelieferte Balzer Platinum in 35 ist schrecklich und drallt sich. Wenigstens ist sie ansonsten zuverlässig. Wird Zeit dass die runter kommt.


----------



## geomas

Den Drall der Platinum in dickeren Durchmessern kann ich bestätigen, die Zuverlässigkeit auch - ich hab sie auf der ultrahäßlichen DAM Quick Excuisite MDS, die an der Stellfischrute noch am besten aufgehoben ist. 

Die Stroft-Schnüre hab ich nie probiert, wird irgendwann mal Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Na das kann ich Dir verraten: das Hängerlösen!
> 
> Da ist bei ner kräftigeren Schnur schon richtig Druck drauf. Es gibt als mahnendes Beispiel den Fall eines britischen Karpfenanglers, dem beim Hängerlösen ein „lead” ein Loch in den Kopf gerissen/geschossen hat.



also ich meints anders, ich schätze um auf diese Weise uneigennützig den Genpool zu entlasten ists glaub ich egal ob man eine "gute" oder "schlechte" Schnur benutzt. Übrigens finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang geflochtene Schnüre mit ihren Astronomischen Tragkräften sehr, sehr unheimlich. Der Gedanke an einen zurückschnellenden Bleikopf oder Blinker lässt mich ganz schnell mit dem Clipper zum Umweltsünder werden.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die Stroft-Schnüre hab ich nie probiert, wird irgendwann mal Zeit.



Über 20 sind sie streng und nicht besonders schön, 18er ist soso, Stroft GTM in 14 in 16 ist wirklich eine gute, geschmeidige und vertrauesnwürdige Schnur zum Posenangeln. Und sie ist durchaus gutmütig. Verbürge ich mich für.


----------



## geomas

Für ne „moderne” 0,14er oder 0,16er Mono hab ich zum Glück die richtigen Matchruten. 
Oh, hab mir gerade mal die angegebenen Tragkräfte angesehen - ne 0,12er könnte auch passen.

Wenn es doch so in Richtung Tinca oder Karpfen geht sind mir die klassischen „dicken” Schnüre (Maxima...) auch an der Posenrute lieber.


----------



## Nacktangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Gedanke an einen zurückschnellenden Bleikopf oder Blinker lässt mich ganz schnell mit dem Clipper zum Umweltsünder werden.


Hm, also bei mir fliegt beim Hänger lösen irgendwie nie was zurück... Bei Geflochtener schon mal gar nicht.
Es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die die Rutenspitze beim ziehen ins Wasser eintauchen... dann fliegt wirklich niemals irgendwas


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Für ne „moderne” 0,14er oder 0,16er Mono hab ich zum Glück die richtigen Matchruten.
> Oh, hab mir gerade mal die angegebenen Tragkräfte angesehen - ne 0,12er könnte auch passen.
> 
> Wenn es doch so in Richtung Tinca oder Karpfen geht sind mir die klassischen „dicken” Schnüre (Maxima...) auch an der Posenrute lieber.



Ja aber die 12er ist natürlich inherent tüddelig und man muss (durchgebunden) immer mit Drall etc. rechnen. Tragkräften sollte man überhaupt niemals vertrauen, aber wem sag ichs. Mein Werbeargument sind die wirklich günstigen Nebeneigenschaften. Es sind kleine guteSchnüre fürs Angeln im Fluss

In einem sommerlichen Seerosendschungel im Stiillwasser mit Karpfen und Schleiengefahr würde ich niemals so auf Heroin Chic bestehen. Da könne die Superdünnen Drähte bestimmt nicht vor ihren geduldigen Schwestern bestehen.


----------



## Minimax

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die die Rutenspitze beim ziehen ins Wasser eintauchen... dann fliegt wirklich niemals irgendwas


sic!


----------



## geomas

Echte Hänger löse ich nie über Rute oder Rolle. 
Da wird, wenn die Schnur nicht gekappt wird, die Strippe um meinen Fischtotschlag-Knüppel (vorgeschriebenes Utensil) herumgewickelt und dann gezogen wie ein Ochs. Oder wie ein Anwärter auf den Darwin-Award.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich persönlich würde auch eher zu einer modernen 18 oder 16 er Schnur greifen. 
Ist fast immer fein genug und man hat auch etwas reserven bei größeren Fischen .
12er kommt bei mir an kopfruten .
Aber da hat ja jeder so seine eigenen Philosophien .

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Mein Hintergedanke bei der Nutzung „altmodischer, dicker” Monos wie der Daiwa Sensor von der Großspule ist die Abriebfestigkeit. 
Ich hab ja einige alte Ruten mit „Drahtringen” im Einsatz und da hab ich persönlich lieber ne robustere Schnur. 
Die alten Strippen passen auch von der Dehnung her gut zu den alten Ruten.


----------



## rustaweli

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Die Stimmung heute am Wasser war genial. Zum Glück hat ein Nano - Rotauge meine Umwelt davor bewahrt, dass ich laut die Marseillaise musste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334455



Schönes Bild und Petri!


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, ich bin wieder zurück von meiner Rotaugensuche und ich muss sagen, es war eine sehr, sehr zähe Suche. Zunächst habe ich drei aussichtsreiche Stellen über zweieinhalb Stunden absolut erfolglos befischt. Stellen, die mir in der kalten Jahreszeit fast immer Rotaugen gebracht haben. Erst am dritten, sehr kleinen und sehr flachen Altarm gab es dann endlich eine Handvoll Plötzen. Köder waren Maden. Ich hatte zwei Ruten im Wasser. Eine Feederrute mit einem Fingerhut großen Körbchen und die Machrute mit einer sehr leichten Wagglermontage und 14er Haken mit der ich zunächst Brotflocke und später dann auch Maden gefischt habe. Die Fische kamen übrigens alle auf die Machrute, die so ausgelotet war, dass der Köder rund zehn cm über Grund schwebten. Diese Höhe über Grund hatte ich eingestellt, nachdem tiefer an gebotene Köder immer wieder Laub eingesammelt haben, das sich in diesem Swim offenkundig regelrecht am Grund stapelt. AUs diesem Grund wird auch die Feederrute ohne Biss geblieben sein. Mit Futter bin ich sehr sparsam umgegangen. Alles in allem ist vielleicht ein 1/4 Liter Feederfutter im Wasser gelandet. Eine spannende Beobachtung: Während das Wasser in der Wümme gerade mal 5 Grad warm ist, hat sich das Wasser in den sehr flachen Altarmen vor dem Hintergrund der letzten warmen Tage bereits wieder auf 8 Grad erwärmt. Mit Einbruch der Dämmerung haben Ferdinand (der sich heute prächtig mit einem alten Rehgerippe amüsiert hat) und ich den Rückweg angetreten.
> @rutilus69: Petri zur Plötze! Das sieht ja wirklich traumhaft aus, bei Dir.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334468
> Anhang anzeigen 334469



Petri zum Erfolg!
Aber mal eine Frage. Wie schaffst Du es Feeder und Pose gleichzeitig zu kontollieren? Fischst Du dann an der Feeder eine Art leichte Selbsthakmontage?


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich mag durchgebunden wegen der simplen Eleganz der Montage  aber ich räume ein dass rein fachlich ein Vorfach die üblichere und flexiblere Lösung ist



Habe ich mir mittlerweile zumindest bei der Döbelpirsch auch angewöhnt. Vorher hatte ich Zweifel, Schnur zu dünn, kein Wirbel und so weiter. Doch jetzt habe ich durch die Fänge Vertrauen gefasst und will es nicht mehr anders und sehe eher mehr Vorteile. Auf Döbel nutze ich bisher 18er, aber bin mir sicher auch bald ohne Probleme auf 16 gehen zu können. Selbst beim Feedern binde ich durch und montiere einfach nen Ledgerlink. Stoppergummi, Stück Posenschlauch für den Link, wieder Gummi, fertig.


----------



## rustaweli

So meine Herren,
sorry das ich gestern nicht mehr zum Schreiben über meine Pirsch kam. Eigentlich wollte ich, so war´s geplant, nach dem Fischen von spektakulären Fängen schreiben und dann mit der Familie den Tag ausklingen lassen. Jedoch hatte ich den Bogen leicht überspannt. Eigentlich wollte/sollte ich zum Essen wieder daheim sein. Aber als ein verfrühter Anruf meiner Frau kam, die Kinder hätten schon Hunger, sah ich meine Chance. Lieb und uneigennützig bot ich meiner Frau an dann doch schon Essen zu machen, ich könne ja später auch alleine essen, wäre nicht schlimm 
So blieb ich auch gleich mal länger, naja. Daheim sprang ich dann gleich auf den Familienzug auf und ließ lieber das WWW beiseite.
Leider kann ich nicht von Erfolgen berichten. Ob ich so komplett Schneider war, weiß ich auf den Winter bezogen auch nicht so recht. 3 Grundeln stiegen auf meine Köder ein, eine davon auch "kapital". Eine auf Flocke. Von Rotaugen war jedoch nichts zu sehen. Vielleicht war es auch die falsche Zeit für mein Gewässer, da ich mit Knicklicht in die Dunkelheit hineinfischte. Fischaktivität konnte ich aber freudig verzeichnen. Etwas Größeres rollte knapp der Flussmitte an der Oberfläche und in der Dunkelheit gab es nahe meine Pose ein lautes Aufklatschen. Undiszipliniert wie ich bin, verließ meine Pose natürlich gleich den eigentlichen Futterplatz und flog Richtung "klatschen". Aber es sollte nicht sein. Alles in allem war es jedoch schön gestern, wenn auch leicht chaotisch von den Nebentätigkeiten her.
Schönes WE wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## rustaweli

Da hier ja das Thema WG angeschnitten wurde, Angabe-Realität, mal was zur Lady Purist.
Angegeben ist sie mit 30 WG, also würde sie somit real irgendwo im Idealfall bis 25 Gramm arbeiten. Gestern hatte ich aber kein Lotblei dabei und mußte auf ein 35er Muschelblei zurückgreifen, welches ich einfach in den Haken hakte. Die Rute hatte absolut null Probleme mit dem WG und ich bin mir sie sicher sie liegt realistisch viel(!) höher. Auch ordne ich sie nicht mehr als Kleinfischrute ein. Für mich ist sie wohl tatsächlich eher für Döbel, Schleien und "normale" Karpfen geeignet, sowie kapitale Rotaugen. So in der Art. Der Blank ist wirklich sehr straff, aber mit einer unglaublichen Rückmeldung. Selbst bei den Grundeln gab mir der Blank wahnsinnige Rückmeldung in Vibrierform und ich könnte(!) fast die Größe unterscheiden. Kenne ich so in dem Feeling nur vom leichten Spinnfischen her zwecks Rückmeldung. Somit ist sie wohl auch sehr gut zum Ledgern geeignet, man fühlt wirklich jedes Zupperln. Bin begeistert!
Aber Herstellerangaben und Wirklichkeit unterscheiden sich schon.


----------



## rustaweli

So Freunde, für mich öffnet sich heute noch spontan ein Fenster.
Meine Frau ist gerade mit einer Freundin losgezogen, bekannte Möbelhäuser unsicher machen.
Mit meiner charmanten Art konnte ich sie überzeugen, daß es besser wäre das restliche Futter heute noch zu verwerten. Somit geht es heute wieder los und es wird alles rausgehauen was noch da ist. Pinkis, Mais, Würmer und in die Dunkelheit hinein. Vielleicht lege ich eine 2. tote Rute aus mit Wurm, Frolic wäre auch noch etwas da. Freu mich.

Anbei - so richtig warm werde ich mit Pinkis nicht. Sehen die Fische diese Microköder überhaupt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehen die Fische diese Mikroköder überhaupt?




Nanoplötzen und andere Microben sehen solche Miniköder.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nanoplötzen und andere Microben



Alter Angeber!


----------



## Waller Michel

Frolic ist mittlerweile wieder ein top Köder !
Es gab mal eine Zeit, da waren die Gewässer damit zu bombardiert, mittlerweile finde ich Frolic wieder top !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Alter Angeber!




Ich sag das nur ungern immer wieder aber lieber mit großem Köder länger auf einen Biss warten als mit Miniködern und Kütfischangelei den Spot zu beunruhigen!
Das ist einer der Schlüssel zum erfolgreichen specimen hunting.


----------



## Minimax

Absolut. Im Winter geht's ja, aber im Sommer sind Maden bei mir die Garantie für Minifischkirmes.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Maden benutze ich fast nie.
Nanos, Ükel, Picogüstern und son Kram ist immer zur Stelle und verursachen Unruhe bei Drill und Landung.

Deshalb nehme ich immer die größtmöglichen Köder wenn ich weiß dass vernünftige Fische anwesend sind.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Maden benutze ich fast nie.
> Nanos, Ükel, Picogüstern und son Kram ist immer zur Stelle und verursachen Unruhe bei Drill und Landung.
> 
> Deshalb nehme ich immer die größtmöglichen Köder wenn ich weiß dass vernünftige Fische anwesend sind.



Die da aus Deiner Sicht derzeit wären? Im Programm wären Grundeln, Döbel, "normale" Karpfen, vielleicht größere Rotaugen oder auch mal U90 Welse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die da aus Deiner Sicht derzeit wären? Im Programm wären Grundeln, Döbel, "normale" Karpfen, vielleicht größere Rotaugen oder auch mal U90 Welse.




Drei Maiskörner auf nem 6er Haken, Teig, Tauwurm z.B..

Bei Fokus auf Döbel und Wels auch ein Fischfetzen.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Drei Maiskörner auf nem 6er Haken, Teig, Tauwurm z.B..
> 
> Bei Fokus auf Döbel und Wels auch ein Fischfetzen.



Drei Maiskörner auch jetzt im milden Winter?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Drei Maiskörner auch jetzt im milden Winter?



Ja sicher.
Karpfen, Döbel und Brassen nehmen die trotzdem.

Es geht dabei vor allem darum, die Kleinfische vom Köder abzuhalten!

Wenn dafür schon zwei Körner genügen ist es auch gut.
Oder ein hartes Angelmaiskorn aus dem (cukk) Glas.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sicher.
> Karpfen, Döbel und Brassen nehmen die trotzdem.
> 
> Es geht dabei vor allem darum, die Kleinfische vom Köder abzuhalten!
> 
> Wenn dafür schon zwei Körner genügen ist es auch gut.
> Oder ein hartes Angelmaiskorn aus dem (cukk) Glas.



Wird getestet, gleich heute!
Was hältst Du von halben Würmern an einer 2. Rute derzeit?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wird getestet, gleich heute!
> Was hältst Du von halben Würmern an einer 2. Rute derzeit?




Nix.
Ein ganzer Tauwurm ist doch super für nen Döbel oder Karpfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Klar man kann auch im Winter größere Köder anbieten auch gut mit einer Haarmontage .
Wobei ich im Winter festgestellt habe, das man das Haar besser etwas länger lässt, da die Fische in der Regel nicht so gierig alles Einsaugen .Viele machen dann den Fehler und kürzen das Haar ! Länger ist dann aber das Mittel der Wahl. 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kurze Episode zur Ködergröße.

Mein Kumpel wollte vor ein paar Jahren mit Wurmbündel Waller angeln.

Seine Mnontage bestand aus 30gr. Pose(Marke Fahrwasserboje), dickem Kevlarvorfach und großem Drilling.
Garniert war der "Anker" mit 6 oder 7 Tauwürmern.

Er warf das Gelumpe mit Schwung in den See und es dauerte gar nicht lange bis es plopp machte und die Pose verschwand.

Kurze Pause und Anhieb:

Rute krumm.....Drilll....."hmmmmm....könnte n kleiner Waller sein....."

Vor dem Kescher tauchte ein 10kg Karpfen auf, der den Drilling samt Würmer voll inhaliert hatte.  

Also keine Angst vor großen Haken und Ködern.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das ist so ungefähr als wie man früher eine Kartoffel auf einem Drilling von oben gesetzt hatte weil die Kartoffel dadurch viel besser und viel länger am Haken hielt.  Und dann so ein Hechtschniepel sich die Kartoffel einverleibte.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Juhu heut Nachmittag gehts endlich wider ans Wasser nach über 4 Wochen ohne Fischen.
Ruten sind gepackt, fehlt nur noch der Tee und Lebkuchen. 
Ich muss euch aber enttäuschen ich Stippe mir heute nur köfis und dann gehts auf Hecht.
Da ich ja wie @Wuemmehunter auch 3 Wochen habe gehts heuer evtl. nochmal auf Aitel los.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Entschneiderungs-Grundeln, @rustaweli ! 

@dawurzelsepp - hoffentlich wirst Du beim KöFi-Stippen auf Trab gehalten...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage. Wie schaffst Du es Feeder und Pose gleichzeitig zu kontollieren? Fischst Du dann an der Feeder eine Art leichte Selbsthakmontage?



In diesem Fall wear das gar kein Problem, denn die Feeder hat keinerlei Bisse oder Zupfer gebracht. Wenn ich so fische wie gestern, gilt meine Konzentration in erster Linie dem Waggler. Die Feederspitze beobachte ich dann eher aus dem Augenwinkel. Das geht ganz gut, vor allem wenn man, so wie ich gestern, auf einen "natürlichen Rutenhalter mit Bissanzeigefunktion" zurückgreifen kann. Das war ein abgestorbener Blutweiderich direkt am Ufer. Hätte es einen Biss gegeben, hätte die rund 1 m hohe Pflanze sich ebenfalls unübersehbar bewegt. Und wenn es so etwas, so etwas wie eine Bissfrequenz gegeben hätte, dann würde ich auch nur mit einer Rute weiterfischen. Auch von mir ein Petri zu den Grundeln.


----------



## geomas

Ich werde wohl heute, am „kürzesten Sonnabend des Jahres”, auch noch mal los. Vermutlich einfach nur zu Fuß zum Fluß nebenan. 
Ob mit Stippe oder ner feinen Feeder/Picker muß ich mir noch überlegen. Oder ne Münze werfen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Wir sind eben mal mit dem Coco auf dem Trödelmarkt rumgeschlendert.
Und wieder mal fündig geworden.. .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Glückwunsch zur feinen Picker, @rhinefisher. Darf man fragen, was Du gezahlt hast? Und wie hat sich den der Coco bei Euch eingelebt, so in der ersten Woche?


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wir sind eben mal mit dem Coco auf dem Trödelmarkt rumgeschlendert.
> Und wieder mal fündig geworden.. .



Auf nem Flohmarkt...Glückwunsch!


----------



## Waller Michel

Manchmal findet man wirklich was schönes auf dem Flohmarkt! 
Damit meine ich natürlich nicht die Plunderstände die Neuware verkaufen, sondern die privaten Angler die Dinge veräusern aus ihrem Privatbesitz .

Glückwunsch zum Kauf jedenfalls 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Traverse-X, lieber Rhinefisher! 
Und ich will lieber gar nicht wissen, wie wenig Du für das gute Stück gezahlt hast ;-)


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> So meine Herren,
> sorry das ich gestern nicht mehr zum Schreiben über meine Pirsch kam. Eigentlich wollte ich, so war´s geplant, nach dem Fischen von spektakulären Fängen schreiben und dann mit der Familie den Tag ausklingen lassen. Jedoch hatte ich den Bogen leicht überspannt. Eigentlich wollte/sollte ich zum Essen wieder daheim sein. Aber als ein verfrühter Anruf meiner Frau kam, die Kinder hätten schon Hunger, sah ich meine Chance. Lieb und uneigennützig bot ich meiner Frau an dann doch schon Essen zu machen, ich könne ja später auch alleine essen, wäre nicht schlimm
> So blieb ich auch gleich mal länger, naja. Daheim sprang ich dann gleich auf den Familienzug auf und ließ lieber das WWW beiseite.
> Leider kann ich nicht von Erfolgen berichten. Ob ich so komplett Schneider war, weiß ich auf den Winter bezogen auch nicht so recht. 3 Grundeln stiegen auf meine Köder ein, eine davon auch "kapital". Eine auf Flocke. Von Rotaugen war jedoch nichts zu sehen. Vielleicht war es auch die falsche Zeit für mein Gewässer, da ich mit Knicklicht in die Dunkelheit hineinfischte. Fischaktivität konnte ich aber freudig verzeichnen. Etwas Größeres rollte knapp der Flussmitte an der Oberfläche und in der Dunkelheit gab es nahe meine Pose ein lautes Aufklatschen. Undiszipliniert wie ich bin, verließ meine Pose natürlich gleich den eigentlichen Futterplatz und flog Richtung "klatschen". Aber es sollte nicht sein. Alles in allem war es jedoch schön gestern, wenn auch leicht chaotisch von den Nebentätigkeiten her.
> Schönes WE wünsche ich Euch!


Petri zu den Grundeln netter Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Juhu heut Nachmittag gehts endlich wider ans Wasser nach über 4 Wochen ohne Fischen.
> Ruten sind gepackt, fehlt nur noch der Tee und Lebkuchen.
> Ich muss euch aber enttäuschen ich Stippe mir heute nur köfis und dann gehts auf Hecht.
> Da ich ja wie @Wuemmehunter auch 3 Wochen habe gehts heuer evtl. nochmal auf Aitel los.


Viel Glück und Spaß beim Angeln.


----------



## rhinefisher

Coco macht sich ganz toll - als hätter er nie etwas Anderes gekannt..
Die Rute hat nen Zwanziger gekostet...
Der Verkäufer war passionierter Wettkampfangler, aber trotzdem super nett und erfahren. 
Leider hat der Mann die originale Spitze 10cm gekürzt, hat aber dafür noch eine 20cm längere gebaut, die maximal 0,25 Unzen hat..
Es gab auch noch einige Posen und 10 DAM Vintage Pilker - ebenfalls zum überaus sozialen Preis.
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich extra ein Paket Vintage Pilker von Solvkroken und ABU zusammengestellt um es zu verkaufen - jetzt habe ich noch 10 dazu, aber ich kann an soetwas einfach nicht vorbeigehen. Nicht dass ich jemals damit angeln möchte (viel zu schade..), aber ich denke immer dass ich damit irgendwem mal ne große Freude damit bereiten kann.
Bis hierher jesenfalls kein ganz schlechter Tag..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer war passionierter Wettkampfangler, aber trotzdem super nett und erfahren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tja, jetzt sind wir traverse X Brüder @rhinefisher - ich liebe die Matche aus der Reihe sehr und bin gespannt wie ihr beiden harmonieren werdet. Hast du schon eine Rolle im Blick?
Immer wenn ich auf Flohmärkten bin sind da nur Haushaltsauflöser die zum Teil unverschämte Preise für starkbenutze Teile haben wollen


----------



## rustaweli

Scheibenkleister!
Wird wohl doch später, Frauen halt.
Was meint Ihr, macht es zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Sinn abends bis 21/22 Uhr auf Friedfische rauszugehen? Mit Wurm, Mais, Made.
Oder vergessen, da zwecklos und den Abend lieber, da sinnvoller daheim verbringen?
Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Scheibenkleister!
> Wird wohl doch später, Frauen halt.
> Was meint Ihr, macht es zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Sinn abends bis 21/22 Uhr auf Friedfische rauszugehen? Mit Wurm, Mais, Made.
> Oder vergessen, da zwecklos und den Abend lieber, da sinnvoller daheim verbringen?
> Ich weiß es nicht...


Kommt drauf an ob du fängst oder nicht bei uns fing es bei Dunkelheit erst an  aber das kommt eben auch aufs Gewässer an... versuch macht kluch


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob du fängst oder nicht bei uns fing es bei Dunkelheit erst an  aber das kommt eben auch aufs Gewässer an... versuch macht kluch



Stimmt auch wieder! Sie kommt gerade, muß los!


----------



## Waller Michel

Für Raubfischangeler bringt die Industrie immer wieder neue Dinge auf den Markt und versucht das neue Tackel an den Mann zu bringen!  In der Friedfischszene ist das zum Glück nicht ganz so heftig. 
Trotzdem kommen mir auch da hin und wieder neue Ideen, die ich gerne einmal ausleben möchte! 
Ich werde nächsten Sommer mal ein wenig Zeit investieren um pelagisch auf Friedfische zu Angeln .
Dabei natürlich gewisse Montagen entwickeln, testen welche Köder sich am besten eignen usw .
Vielleicht werde ich es danach wieder in die Schublade legen ? Oder es wird so gut ,das ich es des öfteren praktizieren werde ? Es wird sich zeigen. 
Erster Versuch wird wohl am Hollands Diep gestartet, dort gibt es erstklassige Bestände an Friedfisch und ich kenne mich gut aus dort mit dem Boot. 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt sind wir traverse X Brüder @rhinefisher - ich liebe die Matche aus der Reihe sehr und bin gespannt wie ihr beiden harmonieren werdet. Hast du schon eine Rolle im Blick?
> Immer wenn ich auf Flohmärkten bin sind da nur Haushaltsauflöser die zum Teil unverschämte Preise für starkbenutze Teile haben wollen



Sozusagen Rutenbrüder....
Rolle wird natürlich ne kleine Shimano - ich hab ja auch nix Anders.
Der Mann hatte einige kleine und sehr alte Daiwas, der Ein oder Andere hier hätte da feuchte Augen bekommen, und auch ich war kurz versucht mit ne sehr schöne alte Whisker Ödendödel zu kaufen, aber dann habe ich mich an meine guten Vorsätze erinnert..

Noch was zur Pflege vom Kork: Dieses Teil hatte jetzt auch einen arg angegammelten Griff, der alt und grünlich vor sich hin müffelte - bis ich mit Ballistol drüber gegangen bin. Jetzt ist der Griff wieder frisch, seidig und angenehm nach Anis duftend.

Ich überlege gerade ob wir das überaschend gute Wetter noch zum angeln nutzen..


----------



## rhinefisher

Das war, glaube ich, die Rolle welche fast in meinem Bestand gelandet wäre..








						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Seevetal finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das war, glaube ich, die Rolle welche fast in meinem Bestand gelandet wäre..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Seevetal finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


Ist aber eine sehr schöne Spinn-rolle.


----------



## geomas

So, mein Versuch, die Aktion der auf Rhinefishers Rat hin erworbenen Shimano Super Ultegra im Drill von Großbrassen zu testen ging heute leider schief.
Es war ein wunderschöner Winternachmittag am Wasser, aber angeltechnisch war das Niveau heute low.

Ich hatte zur Shimano Rute eine feine Montage aus Daiwa-Schnur, Drennan-Vorfachmaterial, Kamasan-Haken, Kogha-Pose und Mischbebleiung aus Milo-Olivette (Danke, Heinz!) und Austarier-Schrot von Dinsmore's geknüppert.
Maden, Pinkies, Brot und sogar Softpellets wurden angeboten, aber die Fischis wollten nicht. Es gab einen Zupfer, den ich auf einen Fisch schieben würde, ansonsten *nüscht* (von etwas eingefangenem Treibgut mal abgesehen).


Spät in der Dämmerung, nach dem Packen, freuten sich dann ein paar junge Schwäne über de Brotreste:





Huch, Linse vom Smartphone beschlagen


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, mein Versuch, die Aktion der auf Rhinefishers Rat hin erworbenen Shimano Super Ultegra im Drill von Großbrassen zu testen ging heute leider schief.
> Es war ein wunderschöner Winternachmittag am Wasser, aber angeltechnisch war das Niveau heute low.
> 
> Ich hatte zur Shimano Rute eine feine Montage aus Daiwa-Schnur, Drennan-Vorfachmaterial, Kamasan-Haken, Kogha-Pose und Mischbebleiung aus Milo-Olivette (Danke, Heinz!) und Austarier-Schrot von Dinsmore's geknüppert.
> Maden, Pinkies, Brot und sogar Softpellets wurden angeboten, aber die Fischis wollten nicht. Es gab einen Zupfer, den ich auf einen Fisch schieben würde, ansonsten *nüscht* (von etwas eingefangenem Treibgut mal abgesehen).
> 
> 
> Spät in der Dämmerung, nach dem Packen, freuten sich dann ein paar junge Schwäne über de Brotreste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huch, Linse vom Smartphone beschlagen


War wenigstes ein schöner Angel Tag.Das Foto ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Huch, Linse vom Smartphone beschlagen


Ach Georg, nun nimm uns nicht die Illusion! Ich dachte schon, Du würdest jetzt mit Weichzeichnerfiltern fotografieren. Aber es sieht wirklich nach einem schönen Nachmittag am Wasser aus. Und der kann auch ohne Fisch ein Schöner sein


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Es gab einen Zupfer, den ich auf einen Fisch schieben würde, ansonsten *nüscht* (von etwas eingefangenem Treibgut mal abgesehen).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huch, Linse vom Smartphone beschlagen



Mach dir nichts draus, mein Lieber, und wirklich ein tolles Photo - Geomas goes David Hamilton


----------



## geomas

Danke! Und der wirklich zufällig erzielte Softporno-Look regte mich glatt an, die entsprechenden Filter (Zeiss Softare sind top und von der Wirkung her deutlich subtiler) zu suchen.

PS: Mit dem Hamilton hab ich sonst so rein garnix zu tun. Seine Fotos waren mir schon zu klebrig, als sein Ruf noch nicht endgültig im Eimer war. Kann das jetzt nicht sauberer formulieren.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Und der wirklich zufällig erzielte Softporno-Look regte mich glatt an, die entsprechenden Filter (Zeiss Softare sind top und von der Wirkung her deutlich subtiler) zu suchen.



Wenn man das fürs Schmartphone reproduzieren möchte, kann man ja wie einst einen Hauch Vaseline auf die Linse auftragen.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn man das fürs Schmartphone reproduzieren möchte, kann man ja wie einst einen Hauch Vaseline auf die Linse auftragen.



Haha, lieber Minimax, der stilvolle Sportfischer nutzt keine Vaseline, sondern Mucilin Line Grease. Oder?


Ernsthafter Nachtrag: mit Smartphones kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Wer mit einer „größeren” Kamera (Spiegellose Systemkamera oder Spiegelreflex) fotografiert kann tatsächlich einen Weichzeichner-Effekt erzielen, wenn man etwas Vaseline oder ähnliches Fett auf einen alten UV- oder Skylightfilter schmiert und diesen vors Objektiv schraubt.
Damenstrumpfhosen („Nylons”) vor der Linse wurden früher ebenfalls als Weichzeichner benutzt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, lieber Minimax, der stilvolle Sportfischer nutzt keine Vaseline, sondern Leeda Mucilin Line Grease. Oder?


Stimmt, Mucilin ist ein Klassiker. Um auf dem schlüpfrigen Thema weiterzuschliddern: zur Pflege meiner Flugschnüre benutze ich jedoch das gute Whizz Lube von Airflo, das erstens ein gutes Produkt ist, und zweitens der Beweis, das auch der Humor der angeblich so piekfeinen Flyboys ziemlich zotig ist:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bevor jemand Fragt: Es handelt sich tatsächlich um ein Angelprodukt, hergestellt von einer Angelfirma, gekauft in einem Abgeladen.


----------



## geomas

Naja, mit Speck ^ fängt man Mäuse und gelegentlich sogar Fliegenfischer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, mein Lieber, und wirklich ein tolles Photo - Geomas goes David Hamilton




Heißt der nicht Lewis?


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, Mucilin ist ein Klassiker. Um auf dem schlüpfrigen Thema weiterzuschliddern: zur Pflege meiner Flugschnüre benutze ich jedoch das gute Whizz Lube von Airflo, das erstens ein gutes Produkt ist, und zweitens der Beweis, das auch der Humor der angeblich so piekfeinen Flyboys ziemlich zotig ist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334491
> 
> Bevor jemand Fragt: Es handelt sich tatsächlich um ein Angelprodukt, hergestellt von einer Angelfirma, gekauft in einem Abgeladen.


Ist das was schlüpfriges?


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Shimano Super Ultegra ? Ist das die erste der Serie von Matchruten mit dem Zusatz "Super"? Ich habe noch die Shimano Ultegra, die Blaue und den Nachfolger die Shimano Super Ultegra in 4,20. Wie bist Du denn mit dem Stock zufrieden?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Damenstrumpfhosen („Nylons”) vor der Linse wurden früher ebenfalls als Weichzeichner benutzt.




Beim Angeln die vorbeiträumende Spaziergängerin ansprechen:"Dürfte ich mal kurz ihre Strumpfhose haben? Brauche ich als Überzieher für scharfe Fotos."  ........10 min Später Blaulicht, Zwangsjacke und noch viel schlimmer - Angeltag zu Ende.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Shimano Super Ultegra ? Ist das die erste der Serie von Matchruten mit dem Zusatz "Super"? Ich habe noch die Shimano Ultegra, die Blaue und den Nachfolger die Shimano Super Ultegra in 4,20. Wie bist Du denn mit dem Stock zufrieden?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Lieber Heinz, es handelt sich um eine 6m-Teleskoprute. In meinem Fall unberingt.
@rhinefisher  hat mich auf die Rute aufmerksam gemacht - es gab/gibt sie bei Askari zu einem sehr stark reduzierten Preis.
Sie ist leicht, dünn, schnell und laut Rhinefisher nix für die ganze feine Angelei (sie ist zu straff für Mini-Plötz & Co.).


PS: „meine Version”, die stark im Preis gesenkte 6m Medium, ist leider ausverkauft: https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-super-ultegra_0187622.html


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim Angeln die vorbeiträumende Spaziergängerin ansprechen:"Dürfte ich mal kurz ihre Strumpfhose haben? Brauche ich als Überzieher für scharfe Fotos."  ........10 min Später Blaulicht, Zwangsjacke und noch viel schlimmer - Angeltag zu Ende.



Tja, wenn Du schon nicht an Damenstrumpfhosen rankommst könntest Du ersatzweise Fox Arma-Mesh als Weichzeichner vor dem Objektiv probieren.
Ist etwas, nun ja, unromantisch aber was tut man nicht alles für die Kunst...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Lieber Heinz, es handelt sich um eine 6m-Teleskoprute. In meinem Fall unberingt.
> @rhinefisher  hat mich auf die Rute aufmerksam gemacht - es gab/gibt sie bei Askari zu einem sehr stark reduzierten Preis.
> Sie ist leicht, dünn, schnell und laut Rhinefisher nix für die ganze feine Angelei (sie ist zu straff für Mini-Plötz & Co.).
> 
> 
> PS: „meine Version”, die stark im Preis gesenkte 6m Medium, ist leider ausverkauft: https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-super-ultegra_0187622.html



Äh - diese Rute... wie soll ichs nur sagen... die ist wirklich flott.. .
Kürzlich wollte ich meinem Lieblingsanfänger einen speziellen Anschlag vorführen...und habe mich als Deppen vorgeführt...
Ganz leicht nur habe ich den Schirm mit der Rute berührt ... ganz leicht...
Danach hatte sich die GESAMTE Montage auf den ersten 10cm der Spitze versammelt - soetwas habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen..
Da war nix mehr mit enttüddeln, da musste die Schere ran..


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Hallo Jason,
> ich würde auch eher in Richtung 0,18er Hauptschnur denken.
> Die Maxima Chameleon trägt bei dem Durchmesser offiziell über 2kg (etwa 4,5 britische Pfund).
> Von modernen Tragkraftwunder-Schnüren würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen.
> Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzbogen auf Deine ersten Berichte vom Angeln mit den guten alten Shakespeare-Ruten!
> Viele Grüße, Georg


Ich habe noch eine Matchspule, da war bereits die 0,18er von Maxima Chameleon drauf. Die ist allerdings in Rot. Damit wäre die Angelegenheit geklärt. Danke Männer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß Jaon


----------



## geomas

Hallo Jason, 
könnte es auch die „Fibre Glow” von Maxima sein? Die soll leicht nach-leuchtend sein und ist offenbar wein-rot.
Die Maxima Chameleon ist farblich eher braun.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schöne Füllschnur - aber was spulst Du denn jetzt auf?


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Fibre Glow habe ich eher so leuchtend rot in Erinnerung? 
Kann aber auch sein dass das Foto etwas täuscht? 

LG


----------



## Trotta

Es gibt die Maxima Chameleon  wohl auch in rot:








						Specimen-Hunting Maxima fishing line - Maxima Chameleon & Red
					






					www.maxima-line.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Trotter schrieb:


> Es gibt die Maxima Chameleon  wohl auch in rot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specimen-Hunting Maxima fishing line - Maxima Chameleon & Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.maxima-line.de



Schon schon !
Aber das ist eher so ein leuchtendes Rot nicht so ein Bordeaux Rot !
Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht täuscht das Foto.

LG Michael


----------



## Trotta

Hm, ich dachte, das wäre die Leuchtende:








						Specimen-Hunting Maxima fishing line - Maxima Fibre Glow
					






					www.maxima-line.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Bin mir da wirklich unsicher?
Quantum hatte mal eine Schnur in diesem Farbton. ...weiß nur nicht mehr genau wie die hieß Quattron oder so ähnlich? 
Die hatte eher diesen Farbton? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Hallo Jason,
> könnte es auch die „Fibre Glow” von Maxima sein? Die soll leicht nach-leuchtend sein und ist offenbar wein-rot.
> Die Maxima Chameleon ist farblich eher braun.


Der Verkäufer, von dem ich sie habe schrieb mir, es wäre die besagte Schnur drauf. Ich habe mal gegoogelt und die Schnur gibt es wirklich in Rot.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Aja dann wird es natürlich auch so sein! 
Wie gesagt die Farbe kann selbstverständlich auf dem Handy Foto etwas täuschen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Weiß jemand zufällig wo man die Chameleon in Rot kaufen kann?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bin mir da wirklich unsicher?
> Quantum hatte mal eine Schnur in diesem Farbton. ...weiß nur nicht mehr genau wie die hieß Quattron oder so ähnlich?
> Die hatte eher diesen Farbton?
> 
> LG Michael




Quattron PT Salsa


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Quattron PT Salsa



Ganz genau die meinte Ich !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dacht ich mir.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aja dann wird es natürlich auch so sein!
> Wie gesagt die Farbe kann selbstverständlich auf dem Handy Foto etwas täuschen!
> 
> LG Michael


Das war kein Handy Foto. Das habe ich mit der Kamera gemacht, weil es mit dem Handy nicht geklappt hat.
Warum auch immer. @Professor Tinca hatte neulich das gleiche Problem gehabt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja aber ich guck mir das Foto auf einem älteren Samsung an ! Selbst wenn du es mit einer Hasselblad gemacht hast, wird es auf meinem alten Kasten nicht besser!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Aufgrund des eher sandigen Grundes meines Hausgewässers fische ich gerne mit eher bräunlichen Schnüren. Die Maxima Chamäleon gehört dabei zu meinen Lieblingsleinen. Auf meiner neuen Feederrolle habe ich jetzt seit einigen Wochen die Drennan Camp drauf und kann bislang nichts schlechtes über die Leine sagen. Und die rote Salsa ist ebenfalls auf einer meiner Rollen. Allerdings haben sich mir nie die Vorteile einer roten Schnur erschlossen. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Aufgrund des eher sandigen Grundes meines Hausgewässers fische ich gerne mit eher bräunlichen Schnüren. Die Maxima Chamäleon gehört dabei zu meinen Lieblingsleinen. Auf meiner neuen Feederrolle habe ich jetzt seit einigen Wochen die Drennan Camp drauf und kann bislang nichts schlechtes über die Leine sagen. Und die rote Salsa ist ebenfalls auf einer meiner Rollen. Allerdings haben sich mir nie die Vorteile einer roten Schnur erschlossen. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?




Ich glaube das wurde damit begründet, dass rot als erste Farbe unter Wasser(bei 2, 3m???) verschwindet und sie deshalb früh "unsichtbar"(also grau) wird.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wurde damit begründet, dass rot als erste Farbe unter Wasser(bei 2, 3m???) verschwindet und sie deshalb früh "unsichtbar"(also grau) wird.



Genau so ist es! 
Allerdings hat man dann doch festgestellt, das ein Fisch das bis zu 10 Meter Tiefe sehen kann, wenn die Lichtverhältnisse passen. 
Behaupten jedenfalls die Hersteller von Kunstködern 
Meine Erfahrung haben jedenfalls gezeigt das ZB der Fireteiger ( Rot mit drin ) weit unterhalb von 3 Metern funktioniert !
Pilker in Japanrot werden in der Meeresangelei auch weit unterhalb eingesetzt .

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke Professor! Das scheint allerdings eher eine Werbeaussage zu sein. Habe gerade mal das Kunstköderbuch vom Uli Beyer zur Hand genommen, der sich darin sehr intensiv mit der Wirkung von Köderfarben unter Wasser beschäftigt. Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, scheint Rot auch in größeren Wassertiefen sehr deutlich sichtbar zu sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das stimmt schon dass rot zuerst verschwindet.

"Die einzelnen Farben gehen, je nach Wellenlänge des Lichts, mit zunehmender Tiefe verloren. Zunächst verschwindet Rot, dann Orange. Gelb, Grün und Blau bzw. Violett bzw. Ultra-Violett sind die Lichtwellen mit besonders viel Energie. "





__





						Farben unter Wasser
					

Uli Beyer beschreibt hier, wie Farben unter Wasser funktionieren, was Fische wirklich sehen können...




					www.uli-beyer.com


----------



## Waller Michel

Uli Beyer  
Ich mag den Mann aus dem Sauerland sehr ! Ahnung hat er auch viel! 
Aber immer eine Unordnung speziell auf seinem Boot  ich würde schreient nach Hause laufen. ....lach

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Es wurde aber auch behauptet,(  und ich finde es stimmt) das so halbblinde Angler wie ich mit roter oder anderer gefärbter Schnur den Verlauf bzw. die Lage der Schnur besser erkennen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Über Wasser ja.


----------



## rustaweli

So, wieder daheim und was soll ich sagen, schreiben. Es war ein kurzweiliges Angeln. 2 Grundeln erbarmten sich meiner auf Flocke und einen Döbel(denke ich mal) habe ich im Drill verloren. Aber eine der zwei Grundeln an der Purist begeisterte mich. Sie war wirklich groß und ich dachte tatsächlich ich hätte endlich ein großes Rotauge dran. Der Blank der Purist ist echt unglaublich, ernsthaft. Gegen später ging dann nichts mehr, egal was ich probierte. Mais, Wurm,..., alles egal. Egal, es hat Spaß gemacht, war zerstreuend und die eine große Grundel war einfach toll. Ich kann mir vorstellen mit der Purist noch zum Grundel Specimen Hunter zu werden 
Schönen Abend allerseits!


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, wieder daheim und was soll ich sagen, schreiben. Es war ein kurzweiliges Angeln. 2 Grundeln erbarmten sich meiner auf Flocke und einen Döbel(denke ich mal) habe ich im Drill verloren. Aber eine der zwei Grundeln an der Purist begeisterte mich. Sie war wirklich groß und ich dachte tatsächlich ich hätte endlich ein großes Rotauge dran. Der Blank der Purist ist echt unglaublich, ernsthaft. Gegen später ging dann nichts mehr, egal was ich probierte. Mais, Wurm,..., alles egal. Egal, es hat Spaß gemacht, war zerstreuend und die eine große Grundel war einfach toll. Ich kann mir vorstellen mit der Purist noch zum Grundel Specimen Hunter zu werden
> Schönen Abend allerseits!


Petri rustaweli und Spaß hastet du ja auch.


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Von mir auch ein Petri !
Wenn nix geht ,freue ich mich auch über eine Grundel ! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

„Kunstköderbuch”? - liebe Leute, hier ist ja was los. Was Ihr so alles lest...
Liegt derlei Lektüre im Wartebereich von Friseur oder Arzt aus?


Spaß beiseite - von den Maxima-Monos habe ich bislang nur die bräunliche Chameleon in Stärken von 2 - 8lb benutzt. Und finde sie absolut prima.
Die anderen Farbvarianten kannte ich bislang teilweise auch gar nicht. Die Clear oder „Ultra Grean” könnten was für spezielle Gewässer sein.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den Kampf-Grundeln, @rustaweli !
Du hast die Purist bislang nur als Ledger-Rute benutzt? Oder hab ich da was übersehen/verwechselt?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> „Kunstköderbuch”? - liebe Leute, hier ist ja was los. Was Ihr so alles lest...
> Liegt derlei Lektüre im Wartebereich von Friseur oder Arzt aus?
> 
> 
> Spaß beiseite - von den Maxima-Monos habe ich bislang nur die Chameleon in Stärken von 2 - 8lb benutzt. Und finde sie absolut prima.


Wo ist der Friseur und der Arzt? Hätte gerne Name und Anschrift.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil zu den Kampf-Grundeln, @rustaweli !
> Du hast die Purist bislang nur als Ledger-Rute benutzt? Oder hab ich da was übersehen/verwechselt?



Nee nee Geo, da hast was verwechselt. Gestern war ich komplett nur mit Pose an einem Nebenarm. Lediglich zum Loten zweckentfremdete ich ein Grundblei. Heute hatte ich mich kurzerhand während der Fahrt für den Hauptstrom entschieden um die Purist beim Ledgern zu testen und später auf Pose umzustellen. War aber am Ende zu faul und beließ es dabei.


----------



## geomas

^ hatte ich glatt überlesen oder gar schon wieder vergessen... Danke für die Erläuterung.



Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit zum Angeln, aber vielleicht Montag. Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. 
Hätte eigentlich richtig Lust, nochmal etwas flußaufwärts von Rostock die Warnow zu beangeln.


Also, liebe Leute, dann mal einen schönen 4. Advent, egal ob am Wasser oder am Adventskranz.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> „Kunstköderbuch”? - liebe Leute, hier ist ja was los. Was Ihr so alles lest...
> Liegt derlei Lektüre im Wartebereich von Friseur oder Arzt aus?



Oh komm, das ist gemein. Es gibt schon einige Spinnangelbücher. Die haben zwar leider meist nur 10 Seiten, Aber dafür sind die schön stabil aus dicker Pappe und lebensmittelecht.  Und da sind auch nicht so viele böse Buchstaben drin, und wenn doch sind sie ganz gross und bunt. Und manche haben sogar ganz tolle Hechtbilder mit Wackelaugen, Farbschema-Drehrädchen oder machen sogar Geräusche wenn man an ner Schnur zieht: "Wie macht der Rapala?-Der Rapala macht rrr-r-rrr-rrr".


----------



## geomas

#kunstkoeder

Ich habe immer noch nicht den günstig erworbenen nachleuchtenden Gummi-Mais aus dem Hause Balzer (MS?) probiert.
Meine Angelei auf die Tincas war ja am Morgen/vormittags meist erfolgreicher als am Abend, wofür ich einst dies Leucht-Zeugs besorgt hatte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

geomas schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite - von den Maxima-Monos habe ich bislang nur die bräunliche Chameleon in Stärken von 2 - 8lb benutzt. Und finde sie absolut prima.
> Die anderen Farbvarianten kannte ich bislang teilweise auch gar nicht. Die Clear oder „Ultra Grean” könnten was für spezielle Gewässer sein.


Die Farbvarianten Red und Ultra Green sind für mich unkaufbar, trotz der Hilfe meines Freundes Google. Auf der Maxima Webseite hatte ich sie mir schon vor Monaten angesehen, aber leider habe ich niemanden gefunden der sie mir verkaufen mag!
Ich habe dann die Korum Feeder Line gekauft und bin zufrieden damit. Beim nächsten Schnurkauf mag ich aber die Chameleon testen, aber nur in Grün, oder Rot.

Schnüre mit denen ich viel geangelt habe und denen ich vertraue sind: Float Fish, Supplex, Supplex Fluorocarbon (Vorfach) und GTM. Die Korum Feeder Line fische ich erst ein paar Monaten, der erste und zweite Eindruck ist aber gut- sehr gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Friseur und der Arzt? Hätte gerne Name und Anschrift.


Also in der letzten Wochen lagen die noch in Bonnies Ranch aus - soweit ich mich erinnere - hoffentlich trügt mich nicht meine Erinnerung; hatte einen kleineren Gehirnnebel...


----------



## geomas

Die Float Fish von Drennan hatte ich mir vor vielen Jahren besorgt, dann aber nie benutzt.
Aktuell nutze ich mit einem guten Gefühl die Drennan X-Tough als Vorfachmaterial. Gefällt mir gut.
Die klassischen Monos Supplex, Double Strength und so sind irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen...

Zu grünen Schnüren: ein paar Gewässer hier haben recht grünliches Wasser. Dort könnte ich mir solch grüne Monos gut vorstellen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Genau! 
Es gibt ja immer auch genug Fakebaits für den Friedfischbereich !
Muss allerdings rein subjektiv von meiner Erfahrung her sagen. 
Naturköder sind fängiger ! Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht wenn Naturköder fangen ,dann tun es Kunstköder meist auch. Fängt man nichts mit Kunstköder, kann es trotzdem gut sein ,das Naturköder etwas fangen. 
Sprich Naturköder sind im Vorteil! 
Anders sieht es wieder aus wenn man Naturköder und Kunstköder miteinander kombiniert! 
Das hat teilweise merklich Vorteile gebracht. .....
Zum Beispiel 1 künstliches Maiskorn und 2 Maden  ( hat mir einige schöne Schleien gebracht )
Oder Eine rote Gummimade und ein oder 2 echte,  haben mir im Wettbewerb  ( Ausland ) schon öfter ein schönes Preisgeld und einen Pokal gebracht. 
Ne andere Kombi zB einen Pinki und ein künstlicher Zucki .....im Hochsommer manchmal nicht zu schlagen. 
Wenn es mal nicht um Friedfisch geht ,am Forellensee , Eine Bienenmade und eine rote künstliche Made ......da gabs schon viele Neider  

Soweit meine Meinung zu Fakebaits beim Friedfischangeln .

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anders sieht es wieder aus wenn man Naturköder und Kunstköder miteinander kombiniert!



Es gelingt mir nicht, das nötige Vertrauen für Artificials aufzubringen- Ich kann nur von künstlichen Maden sprechen, und meine Erfahrung ist beschränkt: Jedenfalls hatte ich immer seltenere bzw. zögerlichere Bisse zu verzeichnen, wenn ich ne Gummimade-Made Kombi (bei gleichzeitiger Madenfütterung) ausprobiert habe. Dagegen ist ein Tröpflein Mystic (sprich mit schwerem Akzent: Mmmmystiquäää!) niemals verkehrt.
Künstliche Mäiskörner werde ich wieder iin der Warmen Jahreszeit versuchen, einfach weil sie den Vorteil der Unklaubarkeit haben (bei normalem Mais  kann man sich nach dem ersten Zupfer niemals sicher sein ob er noch dran ist, grade im Winter)

Ich denke auch, das Möglichkeiten und Chancen der Artificials vor allem von der Methode abhängen. Als ungeduldiger Posenmann bin ich skeptisch, glaube aber, dass die Gummiteilchen am Method Feeder punkten können. Aber das sind nur Erörterungen aus der Schreibstube.


----------



## Waller Michel

Aja ,so blöd wie es klingt!  Vertrauen muss man haben in Kunstköder. 
Habs immer wieder in England gesehen das es funktioniert. 
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen habe ich ja geschildert .
Hatte ich wirklich mal keine Naturköder Zuhause, habe ich mit Kunstköder meist nicht so super Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Als Kombi habe ich immer an den Erfolg geglaubt! Dann ging es! 
Das gilt allerdings nur für mich, das muss jeder für sich testen .
Fische ich mit Kombiköder ,passe ich aber manchmal auch die Montage an ,um eventuell etwas mehr Bewegung in die Köder zu bekommen. .....ist aber wie gesagt alles subjektiv! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ich habe öfters echten Mais und auftreibenden Fakemais kombiniert (am Haar). 
Hat auch ganz gut funktioniert, fast schwerelos leichte „Maisketten” zu basteln. 
Aber die Neu-Anköderung war die Hölle - Fummelkram hoch 10.

Das stark auftreibende Brot von Enterprise habe ich in Form von kleinen gerupften Flocken ein paar Mal erfolgreich benutzt. 
Ich möchte es - in sehr dünne Scheibchen geschnitten - auch für Ködersandwiches nutzen (am Haar).

Gummimaden habe ich nur als „Stopper” benutzt, um Würmern mit Houdini-Qualitäten einen vorzeitigen Abgang zu verwehren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe beim Feedern die Erfahrung gemacht dass eine rote Kunstmade noch den ein oder anderen Biss herbeilocken kann, allerdings immer in Verbindung mit Naturködern. War  bezeichnet wie oft das in Beissflauten klappt  sind dann meist auch größere Fische gewesen (im vergleich)


----------



## Waller Michel

Das deckt sich ja vom Prinzip auch mit meinen Erfahrungen! 
Aber gute und frische Naturköder muss man immer dabei haben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe öfters echten Mais und auftreibenden Fakemais kombiniert (am Haar).
> Hat auch ganz gut funktioniert, fast schwerelos leichte „Maisketten” zu basteln.
> Aber die Neu-Anköderung war die Hölle - Fummelkram hoch 10.
> 
> Das stark auftreibende Brot von Enterprise habe ich in Form von kleinen gerupften Flocken ein paar Mal erfolgreich benutzt.
> Ich möchte es - in sehr dünne Scheibchen geschnitten - auch für Ködersandwiches nutzen (am Haar).
> 
> Gummimaden habe ich nur als „Stopper” benutzt, um Würmern mit Houdini-Qualitäten einen vorzeitigen Abgang zu verwehren.



So oder so ähnlich mache ich das auch! Auch wenn es, wie du schon geschrieben hast Fummelei ist. 
Hatte mich unter Wettkampfbedingungen da aber auch schon mal verrant ,einfach viel zu viel Zeit rein investiert. 
Kunstköder erfüllen aber oft auch noch den Zweck als Baitstoper ,dafür taugen sie auf jeden Fall auch! 
Auftriebsköder und Farbtupferl sowieso! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Jungs,
Da die Würfel für die nächsten Tage gefallen sind, und the powers that be entschieden haben, das es kein Döbeli-döbeli für Minimaxili geben wird, gebe ich hier meinen Geheimplan abseits von Tulip preis, mögen die Enthusiasten etwas draus machen. Skandinavische Fleisch(?)produkte sind dennoch im Spiel, ebenso wie Tobsens (wo ist der eingentlich?) Forderung nach dem Abkochen. Ich lass Bilder sprechen, aber ihr seht die hochinteressanten Implikatonen des Produkts,:
	

		
			
		

		
	










Götter, hätte ich die Knödelchen gerne getestet, aber ich hab keine Starterlaubnis!


----------



## geomas

^ sehr interessant! Lagern die jetzt im Tiefkühler?
Und schade, daß Dir der eigenhändige Test in den kommenden Tagen verwehrt wurde (ich bin mir sicher, Du trägst es demonstrativ mit Fassung).


----------



## geomas

So, ich hatte mir irgendwann im Jahre 2019 winzige Glasperlen im Kurzwarengeschäft besorgt, um ein „Feeder-Rig” von Darren Cox auszuprobieren.

Durchaus frustriert mutmaßte ich zu Hause, daß ich die Rocailles eine Größe zu klein (2mm) erstanden hatte und legte das Projekt vorerst auf Eis.

Da ich eben zufällig erneut ein Video mit dem großartigen Darren Cox sah, griff ich die Glasperlchen und baute die Montage nach.
Und siehe da: die Glasperlchen sind absolut okay von der Größe her. Minimal größer wäre besser, aber mit den benutzten kleinen Karabinerwirbeln (dort werden Bomb oder Swimfeeder eingehängt) paßt alles.


Falls es jemanden interessiert:






Ach ja: falls jemand den kleinen Silikonstopper oberhalb des Karabinerwirbels sieht: der hat meiner Meinung nach nur die Funktion, ein Laufen des Futterkorbs in die Feedertip beim Hantieren mit der Rute zu verhindern (beim Abhaken eines Fisches...).


----------



## Vechtefisch

Nach dem tag gestern an dem auch angeln war auf die Silberbarren mit den roten Augen  möchte icht heute den Döbeln nachstellen. Das Brot muss noch vorbereitet werden aber das Mofa habe ich gestern schon getankt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Nach dem tag gestern an dem auch angeln war auf die Silberbarren mit den roten Augen  möchte icht heute den Döbeln nachstellen. Das Brot muss noch vorbereitet werden aber das Mofa habe ich gestern schon getankt.


Dann wünsche ich dir ein Petri für die Döbel ! Bist du schon am Rhein mittlerweile oder noch nicht? 

LG Michael


----------



## Vechtefisch

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir ein Petri für die Döbel ! Bist du schon am Rhein mittlerweile oder noch nicht?
> 
> LG Michael


Ne bin noch in der Heimat im januar bin ich einen Tag da das dient auch nur der Informationsbeschaffung

Lg Michael


----------



## Vechtefisch

So es kann endlich los gehen


----------



## Jason

@Vechtefisch Cool, mit dem Gespann kannst du ja direkt ans Wasser fahren. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Vechtefisch Petri heil und möge der Weg zum Wasser ohne größere Höhenunterschiede beschaffen sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Vechtefisch Petri heil und möge der Weg zum Wasser ohne größere Höhenunterschiede beschaffen sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> So es kann endlich los gehen



Cool ehrlich! 
Bin früher auch teilweise mit nem Quad ans Wasser gefahren, allerdings dann mit Teleskopruten !
Da gibt es heutzutage wirklich brauchbare !
Viel Spaß! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> So es kann endlich los gehen


Wünsche dir viel Erfolg auf die Döbel .Ein sehr Cooles Gespann  hast du.


----------



## phirania

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> So es kann endlich los gehen


Einfach geil .
Viel Erfolg...


----------



## phirania

https://www.anglerboard.de/members/tikey0815.200831/
		


Unser Boardy Tikey hat Geburstag....


----------



## Racklinger

@Tikey0815  alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kochtopf

Auch von meiner Seite die besten Wünsche zu deinem Ehrentag @Tikey0815  !


----------



## Minimax

happy Birthday, @Tikey0815


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch und alles Gute @Tikey0815 !


----------



## Waller Michel

Den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich an !

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Feier schön!


----------



## Hering 58

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles gute wünsche ich dir.  @Tikey0815


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, @Tikey0815!


----------



## Vechtefisch

Alles gute zum Geburtstag @Tikey0815

So angeln für heute beendet bis Kurz vor schluss ging gat nichts und dann hatten die fische ein einsehen aber leider kein Döbel


----------



## Hering 58

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Alles gute zum Geburtstag @Tikey0815
> 
> So angeln für heute beendet bis Kurz vor schluss ging gat nichts und dann hatten die fische ein einsehen aber leider kein Döbel


Petri Heil.


----------



## Minimax

petri @Vechtefisch , was gabs denn genau?

@Jungs,
so, morgen ist noch ma Werktag und dann kommt Weihnachten und schliesslich naht der 1.1. mit Riesenschritten. Habt ihr auch alle an eure Papiere, Schein, Marken, Lizenzen, Karten, Kaperbriefe etcpp gedacht? Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als wenn man zu Jahresbeginn ohne gültigen Papierkram dasteht. Und zum Jahresende machen die Angelläden ja auch gerne mal zu. Ist mir zum Glück gestern noch siedendheiss eingefallen und zum Angelmann gerannt, jetzt bin ich gerüstet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab auch schon alles besorgt vor zwei, drei Wochen.

Man muss ja schließlich gerüstet sein wenn es am 1.1. plötzlich Frühling wird.


----------



## geomas

Die Marken und den Schein für die LAV-Gewässer gibts vermutlich erst am 11. Januar.
Für den Fluß nebenan werd ich wohl ab Neujahr gerüstet sein. Evtl. hole ich mir noch die Jahreskarte für den „Gewässerpool” eines anderen Vereins.
Hatte ursprünglich schon für dieses Jahr vor, mir Karten für Dorfteiche im Umland zu besorgen, hab dies aber aus den Augen verloren.


Nachtrag: die Karten/Marken für die LAV-Gewässer gibts normalerweise bei der „Vollversammlung” des Vereins Anfang Januar. 
Ich könnte den Papierkram auch eher erledigen, aber dann müßte ich dem Kassenwart auf die Pelle rücken. Vermutlich warte ich einfach bis zum 11. Januar.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss ja schließlich gerüstet sein wenn es am 1.1. plötzlich Frühling wird.



exactamundo.


----------



## geomas

@Tikey0815 - allles Gute für neue Lebensjahr!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meine Gewässer sind meist Vereinsgewässer. Die Beiträge sind gezahlt, es kann also gefischt werden. Zwei weitere Gewässer buche ich immer über Hejfish. Geht online, tolle Sache!
War heute übrigens nochmal mit bei E-FIschen. Hat ne schöne große Lady und zwei schlanke Böcke gegeben. Ein Ükel war diesmal auch mit dabei. Für die beiden Jungs war es wahrscheinlich der erste Aufstieg. Aber was noch viel besser ist: Wir haben mehrere Laichgruben gefunden, vor denen der Kies teilweise einen knappen halben Meter hochgeschlagen war. Da müssen sich die Damen echt dran abgearbeitet haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brüder, verzeiht mir wenn ich so in eure Bremsdiskussion eingrätsche aber ich habe mich in das neue Video von Marc Erdwin verliebt,


Du lauerst wohl täglich auf News dort, oder ? 

Danke für den Link, ich schaue gerade ...

Zum Rollen-Tech+Brems-Thema: Sieht jedenfalls nicht unangestrengt aus ...


----------



## Jason

Da es echt mal wieder Zeit wird, das ich ans Wasser komme habe ich fest geplant nächsten Sonntag den Baggersee, wo ich im Mai gewesen war, einen Besuch abzustatten. Das einzige, was dazwischen kommen könnte, wäre schlechtes Wetter. Bei Dauerregen nehme ich nicht die eine Stunde fahrt auf mich um im Regen aufzubauen und unterm Schirm zu sitzen. Die Wetterprognosen für die kommende Woche sieht nicht so gut aus. Es soll einiges an Regen auf uns zukommen. 
Aber abwarten. Die haben sich schon oft mit dem Wetter getäuscht. 
An Ruten werde ich meine Split Cane Rute, die Balzer Magna Spro in 3,30m für Raubfisch und natürlich die Match International von @Minimax mitnehmen. Die Rute von Mini ist der Hauptgrund warum ich ans Wasser muss. Ich bin sehr neugierig wie sie sich fischen lässt. Das wird ohne Bedenken Spaß machen. Vorausgesetzt die fische beißen auch. 
Den Winkelpicker von Shakespeare lass ich zu Hause. Der ist dann das nächste mal an der Reihe. Also betet für mich, dass das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es mit dem Wetter klappt. Und auf Deinen Bericht bin ich gespannt. Also, fang einen oder ein paar schöne Jahresendfische.


----------



## Tikey0815

Danke für die Glückwünsche liebe Ükelgemeinde, hab meinen Ehrentag vorhin zünftig bei einem leckeren Gasthaus Essen abgeschlossen und sitze jetzt Satt und zufrieden mit einem Bier auf der Couch. Während ich jetzt durchs Forum klicke überlege ich schon wie ich die beiden von den Söhnen geschenkten Tackledealer Gutscheine klug investiere


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Während ich jetzt durchs Forum klicke überlege ich schon wie ich die beiden von den Söhnen geschenkten Tackledealer Gutscheine klug investiere


Da findest du schon eine Lösung. Ist meistens nicht so schwer. Aber ein sinnvolles Geschenk von deinen Söhnen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag Tikey0815 und ein glückliches Händchen mit den Gutscheinen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> petri @Vechtefisch , was gabs denn genau?
> 
> @Jungs,
> so, morgen ist noch ma Werktag und dann kommt Weihnachten und schliesslich naht der 1.1. mit Riesenschritten. Habt ihr auch alle an eure Papiere, Schein, Marken, Lizenzen, Karten, Kaperbriefe etcpp gedacht? Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als wenn man zu Jahresbeginn ohne gültigen Papierkram dasteht. Und zum Jahresende machen die Angelläden ja auch gerne mal zu. Ist mir zum Glück gestern noch siedendheiss eingefallen und zum Angelmann gerannt, jetzt bin ich gerüstet.


Yes Sir!
Beitrag ist bereits bezahlt und die frische Marke klebt im Ausweis. Es kann also nahtlos weitergehen 

Gestern habe ich das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und am Kanal meinem Wappenfisch nachgestellt. Ein paar Plötzen ließen sich auch wirklich zu einem Landgang überreden. Als Köder kamen Maden an einer feinen Posenmontage zum Einsatz. Allerdings waren die meisten Bisse nur sehr schwierig zu erkennen. Teilweise nur ein kurzes stoppen oder ein winziges anheben der Pose.
Die dicken Winterplötzen waren noch nicht dabei, aber auch die kleineren machen wirklich Spaß an feinem Geschirr. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert, wie sich selbst handlange Rotaugen am Haken aufführen . Dagegen war der Mini-Brassen, obwohl deutlich größer als die Plötzen, eine echte Schlafmütze 
Die nächsten drei Tage werde ich wohl nicht ans Wasser kommen, aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja schon am zweiten Feiertag wieder eine Lücke bzw. die beste Frau von allen schickt mich raus, damit sie ihre Ruhe hat und ich nicht rumgrummle


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich klappts mit Deinem Ausflug zum Baggersee, @jason 1 ! 
Wir alle hier drücken Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Yes Sir!
> Beitrag ist bereits bezahlt und die frische Marke klebt im Ausweis. Es kann also nahtlos weitergehen
> 
> Gestern habe ich das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und am Kanal meinem Wappenfisch nachgestellt. Ein paar Plötzen ließen sich auch wirklich zu einem Landgang überreden. Als Köder kamen Maden an einer feinen Posenmontage zum Einsatz. Allerdings waren die meisten Bisse nur sehr schwierig zu erkennen. Teilweise nur ein kurzes stoppen oder ein winziges anheben der Pose.
> Die dicken Winterplötzen waren noch nicht dabei, aber auch die kleineren machen wirklich Spaß an feinem Geschirr. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert, wie sich selbst handlange Rotaugen am Haken aufführen . Dagegen war der Mini-Brassen, obwohl deutlich größer als die Plötzen, eine echte Schlafmütze
> Die nächsten drei Tage werde ich wohl nicht ans Wasser kommen, aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja schon am zweiten Feiertag wieder eine Lücke bzw. die beste Frau von allen schickt mich raus, damit sie ihre Ruhe hat und ich nicht rumgrummle


Petri Heil zu deinen Plötzen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappts mit Deinem Ausflug zum Baggersee, @jason 1 !
> Wir alle hier drücken Dir die Daumen.


Auch wenn das Wetter durchwachsen ist, geht es zum Baggersee. Das wird schon hinhauen. Ich bin euch mal langsam wieder ein Angelbericht schuldig. Und das ohne Rotpunktdöbel.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Wir alle hier drücken Dir die Daumen.



Also... nun ja, ihr kennt mich. In einer Zeit, in der hier jeden Tag die tollsten Fangberichte, herrliche Gewässerbilder, ausgefeilteste Pläne und allegemein ein tolles Ükelgeplansche vor sich geht, und ich hier auf dem Trockenen sitzen muss, sind meine Daumendrückkräfte so langsam erschöpft. 
Ich will jetzt auch endlich mal wieder ans Wasser. Irgendwann ist die letzte Mitchell geschmiert, das Barbel Tripod 5 mal auf- und abgebaut (Auf dem guten Laminat, verteht sich. Tolles Produkt übrigens) und alle Kästchen Nübsies etc durchsortiert. Tulipvorräte mit Klemmbrett inspizieren, Maden pflegen (4 halbe Liter in unterschiedlichen Erhaltungszuständen), auch das ist irgendwann ausgereizt. Ich werde langsam mürbe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sagt mal, kennt jemand von euch Haken die mit diesen(Kuro S2) identisch sind?



			https://www.starks-fishingshop.de/images/product_images/original_images/fox_kuro_s2_hook_-_size_4.jpg
		


Fox hat die leider ausm Programm genommen.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Also... nun ja, ihr kennt mich. In einer Zeit, in der hier jeden Tag die tollsten Fangberichte, herrliche Gewässerbilder, ausgefeilteste Pläne und allegemein ein tolles Ükelgeplansche vor sich geht, und ich hier auf dem Trockenen sitzen muss, sind meine Daumendrückkräfte so langsam erschöpft.
> Ich will jetzt auch endlich mal wieder ans Wasser. Irgendwann ist die letzte Mitchell geschmiert, das Barbel Tripod 5 mal auf- und abgebaut (Auf dem guten Laminat, verteht sich. Tolles Produkt übrigens) und alle Kästchen Nübsies etc durchsortiert. Tulipvorräte mit Klemmbrett inspizieren, Maden pflegen (4 halbe Liter in unterschiedlichen Erhaltungszuständen), auch das ist irgendwann ausgereizt. Ich werde langsam mürbe.


Durchhalten mein Lieber, durchhalten. Es wird sich schon ein Zeitfenster für dich öffnen. Ich wünsche es dir zumindest.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Hmm, die KKM-B kommen dem von der Form her recht nah, allerdings ist das Öhr bei denen nicht so grade


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hast du n Link dazu, bitte?

Edit
Ach dann nicht. Das Öhr mus gerade sein.

Ich suche genau solche Haken.

Aber danke!


----------



## rutilus69

Hier zum Beispiel:








						Preston KKM-B Size 10 Hooks
					

Preston KKM-B Size 10 Hooks Die KKM Hooks sind die ultimativen Hair Rigging Hooks. Basierend auf dem ursprünglichen PR36 hat der KKM nun ein noch höheres Level erreicht! Dieser Haken hat mehrere Vorteile gegenüber...




					www.angelhaack.de
				




Allerdings scheint da Größe 10 das Maximum zu sein ....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zu klein und falsche From leider.

Größe muss bis mindestens 4 gehen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Korda Wide Gape Micro Barbed, ich habe sie bis Größe 4, meine aber das es die auch in 2 gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.
Die kenne ich.

Leider ist das Öhr nach innen gebogen.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @Professor Tinca Wie wär's mit dem hier? Das Öhr ist nicht supergrade, aber ziemlich grade. Auch nicht zu dickdrähtig (Ich mach demnächst mal nen vernünftiges Bild für den Hakenthread) Was hast Du denn schönes vor mit der gesuchten Hakencinderella?


----------



## Hecht100+

Und wenn es ein ganz gerades Öhr sein soll, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 FANG Gaper Micro Barb , meine sind in Größe 5, die sind aber größer als Korda in Größe 4


----------



## geomas

Den B983 hatte ich gerade am Band und bog ihn beim Hängerlösen auf (Größe 8 an robuster 8lb-Hauptschnur, wenn ich es recht erinnere).
Meiner Meinung ist der für einen „Dickkarpfen-Haken” einfach zu zart im Draht.
Sonst aber ein prima Haken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Angeljahrbuch 2019 zu gestalten. Ist immer ein schöner Rückblick auf das Jahr. Hat man auch das umgesetzt, was man sich vorgenommen hat, macht es überhaupt Sinn eine Saison grob zu planen? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr so an ein neues Angeljahr rangeht? Komplett spontan oder gehört Ihr eher ins strukturierte Lager, dass sich konkrete Ziele gesetzt hat?


----------



## geomas

Hab gerade mal nachgesehen - der stabile Drennan Carbon Specimen Haken ist relativ kurzschenklig, der Bogen aber komplett rund. Das Öhr ist gerade.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Den B983 hatte ich gerade am Band und bog ihn beim Hängerlösen auf (Größe 8 an robuster 8lb-Hauptschnur, wenn ich es recht erinnere).
> Meiner Meinung ist der für einen „Dickkarpfen-Haken” einfach zu zart im Draht.
> Sonst aber ein prima Haken.




Genauso ist es Georg.

Zu dünndrahtig und gebogenes Öhr.

Der Fang Gaper ist besser aber zu kurzer Schenkel.

Ich suche keinen ähnlichen  Halen sondern genau so einen wie den S2.
Vielleicht gibt es den ja jetzt von einer anderen Firma, wo Fox ihn nicht mehr vertreibt?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ist der für einen „Dickkarpfen-Haken” einfach zu zart im Draht.



Um der Götter willen, absolut richtig, ist auf keinen Fall ein Karpfenhaken, ich hatte da eher die Bewohner von Pröfpröfs Flüsschen im Sinn.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Angeljahrbuch 2019 zu gestalten. Ist immer ein schöner Rückblick auf das Jahr. Hat man auch das umgesetzt, was man sich vorgenommen hat, macht es überhaupt Sinn eine Saison grob zu planen?



Nur wenn ne Competition ansteht, ansonsten mache ich die Sachen, die ich zu der Jahrszeit immer mache.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Um der Götter willen, absolut richtig, ist auf keinen Fall ein Karpfenhaken, ich hatte da eher die Bewohner von Pröfpröfs Flüsschen im Sinn.




Sollen schon Karpfenhaken sein, Mini aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Angeljahrbuch 2019 zu gestalten. Ist immer ein schöner Rückblick auf das Jahr. Hat man auch das umgesetzt, was man sich vorgenommen hat, macht es überhaupt Sinn eine Saison grob zu planen? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr so an ein neues Angeljahr rangeht? Komplett spontan oder gehört Ihr eher ins strukturierte Lager, dass sich konkrete Ziele gesetzt hat?


Ich mache es eh spontan.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Angeljahrbuch 2019 zu gestalten. Ist immer ein schöner Rückblick auf das Jahr. Hat man auch das umgesetzt, was man sich vorgenommen hat, macht es überhaupt Sinn eine Saison grob zu planen? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr so an ein neues Angeljahr rangeht? Komplett spontan oder gehört Ihr eher ins strukturierte Lager, dass sich konkrete Ziele gesetzt hat?


Also ich plane eigentlich gar nichts. Wäre echt froh, wenn ich regelmäßig in 2020 ans Wasser kommen würde. Muss auch noch meine Baustelle zu Ende bringen, was noch viel Zeit und kraft kosten wird. Meine Frau hat auch schon das nächste Projekt im Auge obwohl das letzte noch nicht vollbracht ist. Die macht mich fertig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

So heute war für einen Jugendlichen die erste Bescherung! 
Ich hatte doch hier am Stammtisch berichtet, das ich für jemanden eine Browning Matchrute für Weihnachten geordert hatte !
Heute wollte ich Sie eigentlich bei den Eltern abgeben das Sie an Weihnachten unter dem Baum liegt. 
Natürlich hat er es mitbekommen das ich gekommen bin und wollte die Rute ausprobieren. .....ist ja klar! 
Nach ewiger Diskussion mit den Eltern, war es dann soweit!  Wir sind ans Wasser die Rute testen 
Die Browning Black Magic Match in 3,90 
Ich bin von dieser Rute begeistert, muss ich zugeben. 
Selbst leichte 6 Gramm Waggler werden sehr sehr weit befördert, 14 Gramm Waggler kann man min 40 Meter weit raus katapultieren! 
Wir haben uns eine Stelle heraus gesucht, ausgelotet ,einen 14er Haken mit einer Made beködert , Kakao eingeschenkt und abgewartet .
Dann festgestellt das wir keine Stühle dabei hatten und ich eine Viel zu dünne Jacke an 
Ich dachte hoffentlich beißt bald irgendwas dann wieder schnell Heim !
Nach paar Minuten war es soweit! Eine richtig schöne große Brasse hatte den Haken eingesaugt 
Aber meine Rechnung ging trotzdem nicht auf! Jetzt hat der Junge natürlich Spaß bekommen am Matchangeln und wollte mehr Fische fangen .
Ich erklärte ihm ein wenig wie man mit einer Matchrute umgeht und zeigte ihm bisschen Knoten und Montagen .
Mitlerweile hatte ich schon fast Schüttelfrost 
Danach folgten noch 2 Brassen und ein Döbel ! Auch bei mir machte sich so langsam ein Grinsen in meinem mittlerweile tief blauem Gesicht breit. 

Zum Glück wurde es langsam dunkel und ich habe natürlich gaaaanz vergessen das ich immer eine Kopflampe und ne Taschenlampe im Handschufach habe .
Also mussten wir dann zum Glück, leider abbrechen 
Um aber nochmal auf die Rute zu sprechen zu kommen ; Top !
Super Aktion, gutes Rückrad und wirkt sehr wertig verarbeitet! 
Und das beste, Deutschland hat einen Matchangler mehr 

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

@Waller Michel Top Aktion


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke @Tikey0815 


LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So heute war für einen Jugendlichen die erste Bescherung!
> Ich hatte doch hier am Stammtisch berichtet, das ich für jemanden eine Browning Matchrute für Weihnachten geordert hatte !
> Heute wollte ich Sie eigentlich bei den Eltern abgeben das Sie an Weihnachten unter dem Baum liegt.
> Natürlich hat er es mitbekommen das ich gekommen bin und wollte die Rute ausprobieren. .....ist ja klar!
> Nach ewiger Diskussion mit den Eltern, war es dann soweit!  Wir sind ans Wasser die Rute testen
> Die Browning Black Magic Match in 3,90
> Ich bin von dieser Rute begeistert, muss ich zugeben.
> Selbst leichte 6 Gramm Waggler werden sehr sehr weit befördert, 14 Gramm Waggler kann man min 40 Meter weit raus katapultieren!
> Wir haben uns eine Stelle heraus gesucht, ausgelotet ,einen 14er Haken mit einer Made beködert , Kakao eingeschenkt und abgewartet .
> Dann festgestellt das wir keine Stühle dabei hatten und ich eine Viel zu dünne Jacke an
> Ich dachte hoffentlich beißt bald irgendwas dann wieder schnell Heim !
> Nach paar Minuten war es soweit! Eine richtig schöne große Brasse hatte den Haken eingesaugt
> Aber meine Rechnung ging trotzdem nicht auf! Jetzt hat der Junge natürlich Spaß bekommen am Matchangeln und wollte mehr Fische fangen .
> Ich erklärte ihm ein wenig wie man mit einer Matchrute umgeht und zeigte ihm bisschen Knoten und Montagen .
> Mitlerweile hatte ich schon fast Schüttelfrost
> Danach folgten noch 2 Brassen und ein Döbel ! Auch bei mir machte sich so langsam ein Grinsen in meinem mittlerweile tief blauem Gesicht breit.
> 
> Zum Glück wurde es langsam dunkel und ich habe natürlich gaaaanz vergessen das ich immer eine Kopflampe und ne Taschenlampe im Handschufach habe .
> Also mussten wir dann zum Glück, leider abbrechen
> Um aber nochmal auf die Rute zu sprechen zu kommen ; Top !
> Super Aktion, gutes Rückrad und wirkt sehr wertig verarbeitet!
> Und das beste, Deutschland hat einen Matchangler mehr
> 
> LG Michael


Petri an den  Jugendlichen .Netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Dir auch @Hering 58 
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht die leuchtenden Augen zu sehen von dem Bub


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca Sänger hat solche Haken als gebundenes Rig ( Specitec Boilie Rig), vielleicht mal dort schauen ob es die lose gibt. Und die Fang Gaper werden über über Kevin Nash vertrieben.
	

		
			
		

		
	







@Wuemmehunter Wenn Zeit dann Wasser, sch...s Selbstständigkeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nash Haken kenn ich aber diese Sänger nicht.
Muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## Jason

Da hast du aber den angehenden Angler so richtig glücklich gemacht. Und du hast ausgeharrt mit deinen blauen Lippen @Waller Michel .Sehr große Bereitschaftlichkeit hast du gezeigt.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Waller Michel - schöner Bericht von der Matchruteneinweihungsaktion! 

@Wuemmehunter - zu besonderen anglerischen Vorhaben fürs kommende Jahr mag ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht äußern, das aktuelle Jahr läuft ja noch. Deshalb wage ich auch noch keinen Rückblick - könnte ja noch was kommen. Natürlich freue ich mich auf das wohl erste offizielle Ükeltreffen des Jahres 2020 am 1. März am Bremer Bratwurststand (in einer Messehalle, hab ich gehört).
Deine Idee mit einem gestalteten Angeljahrbuch find ich richtig gut.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Danke @geomas 
Auch ich war heute ja seit langem mal wieder Angel ...." wir haben doch das schönste Hobby auf der Welt "
Auch das es für diese Wetterverhältnisse doch so gut gebissen hatte, war wirklich schön .
Und ein Kind /Jugendlichen glücklich zu machen ist noch schöner .
Geärgert hatte ich mich nur ,Zuhause hängt ein Thermoanzug ,Thermostiefel und Handschuhe und ich stehe mit nem Kapuzenpullover und Turnschühchen am Wasser 
Egal!  Endlich wieder am Wasser !

LG Michael


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Von mir auch die allerbesten Wünsche zum Geburtstag !!! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## rhinefisher

So - für den 25sten ist das Angeln abgemacht...
Fehlt noch die Truppe für Sylvester..


----------



## geomas

Stand jetzt hab ich am 25sten auch Zeit zum Pietschen. 
Die Algorithmen von wetteronline haben 6° plus plus Regen/Schauer im Angebot. Hmm.
Mal sehen.

@rhinefisher Euch da drüben, tief im Westen, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Stand jetzt hab ich am 25sten auch Zeit zum Pietschen.
> Die Algorithmen von wetteronline haben 6° plus plus Regen/Schauer im Angebot. Hmm.
> Mal sehen.
> 
> @rhinefisher Euch da drüben, tief im Westen, viel Erfolg!


Ja, die Prognosen sehen düster aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

coole Aktion, @Waller Michel . da hast Du aber einen jungen Angler glücklich gemacht!


----------



## Tricast

Endlich mal einer der eine Posenrute verschenkt und keine Spinnrute oder Karpfenrute! Dafür 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca 









						KAMATSU K-014 KOISO / BRASSEN- KARPFENHAKEN MIT ÖHR, ANGELHAKEN LOSE, CARP HOOKS  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie KAMATSU K-014 KOISO / BRASSEN- KARPFENHAKEN MIT ÖHR, ANGELHAKEN LOSE, CARP HOOKS in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der eine Posenrute verschenkt und keine Spinnrute oder Karpfenrute! Dafür
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Hallo Heinz
Ja also für mich ist das Posenangeln ,der Ursprung jedes Angelns !
Es gibt vom Prinzip fast keinen Fisch der sich nicht mit Pose fangen lässt!  Außerdem was könnte es schöneres geben als zu warten bis eine Pose abtaucht !
Das gibt es bei keinem Spinnfischen  
( trotzdem nix gegen das Spinnfischen )
Mit einer Matchrute kann man wirklich viel anstellen und tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser haben. 
Ich betreibe wirklich fast jede Art des Angelns aber die Pose ist auch für mich immer noch was tolles und grundsätzliches.
In irgend einem Thread hier ,wollte mir letztens ein Jungspund erzählen es wäre Angeln von Vorgestern !
 Da Ist mir fast der Kragen geplatzt 
Würde den Kerl gerne einmal nach Holland auf ein Tunier einladen 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAMATSU K-014 KOISO / BRASSEN- KARPFENHAKEN MIT ÖHR, ANGELHAKEN LOSE, CARP HOOKS  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie KAMATSU K-014 KOISO / BRASSEN- KARPFENHAKEN MIT ÖHR, ANGELHAKEN LOSE, CARP HOOKS in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com



Danke, die sehen gut aus. 

Leider gibt es die entscheidenden Größen nur noch in goldenener Farbe aber vielleicht er sie ja auch in schwarz mal wieder.
Ich setze sie erstmal auf die Beobachtungsliste.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo Heinz
> Ja also für mich ist das Posenangeln ,der Ursprung jedes Angelns !
> Es gibt vom Prinzip fast keinen Fisch der sich nicht mit Pose fangen lässt!  Außerdem was könnte es schöneres geben als zu warten bis eine Pose abtaucht !
> Das gibt es bei keinem Spinnfischen
> ( trotzdem nix gegen das Spinnfischen )
> Mit einer Matchrute kann man wirklich viel anstellen und tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser haben.
> Ich betreibe wirklich fast jede Art des Angelns aber die Pose ist auch für mich immer noch was tolles und grundsätzliches.
> In irgend einem Thread hier ,wollte mir letztens ein Jungspund erzählen es wäre Angeln von Vorgestern !
> Da Ist mir fast der Kragen geplatzt
> Würde den Kerl gerne einmal nach Holland auf ein Tunier einladen
> 
> LG Michael


Das Posen fiischen ist für mich auch die schönste Art zu fischen. Und dazu kann man sich auch noch schöne basteln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Vechtefisch

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo Heinz
> Ja also für mich ist das Posenangeln ,der Ursprung jedes Angelns !
> Es gibt vom Prinzip fast keinen Fisch der sich nicht mit Pose fangen lässt!  Außerdem was könnte es schöneres geben als zu warten bis eine Pose abtaucht !
> Das gibt es bei keinem Spinnfischen
> ( trotzdem nix gegen das Spinnfischen )
> Mit einer Matchrute kann man wirklich viel anstellen und tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser haben.
> Ich betreibe wirklich fast jede Art des Angelns aber die Pose ist auch für mich immer noch was tolles und grundsätzliches.
> In irgend einem Thread hier ,wollte mir letztens ein Jungspund erzählen es wäre Angeln von Vorgestern !
> Da Ist mir fast der Kragen geplatzt
> Würde den Kerl gerne einmal nach Holland auf ein Tunier einladen
> 
> LG Michael



Da muss ich dir bei flichten die Pose ist bleibt der universalste bissanzeiger. Es hat auch für die entwickler Vorteile wenn bissanzeige und Rute von einander getrennt sind was auch uns als angler entgegen kommt. Aber auf der anderen Seite hat die Pose ein Problem damit sie vernünftig ihren dienst tut braucht es ein gewisses Maß an Wissen. Ich muss wissen wann welche posen unter den Umständen die ich vorfinde wie eindätzen kann welche bebleiung für das was ich vorhabe am besten funktioniert. Damit muss man sich erstmals beschäftigen wollen. Ich persönlich würde mich als Angeler in Weiterbildung betrachten da ich immer bestrebt bin mir neues wissen anzueignen und dieses aus meiner Praxis heraus zu reflektieren.
Was ich eigentlich sagen will ist ich kann die Angler verstehem die sagen ich will einfach nur angeln und nicht studieren.

Lg Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Natürlich! @Vechtefisch 
Wobei es halt oft so ist, das ein Angler mit den Jahren merkt was Ihm Spaß bereitet und er sich in der Praxis und Theorie dann mit den Jahren spezialisiert! 
Natürlich nimmt die Angelindustrie auch Einfluß darauf indem Sie immer wieder neue Dinge auf den Markt bringen und dieses als unmittelbar bewirbt .
Es kommt aber auch immer wieder auf den Typ Menschen drauf an was er am Wasser erwartet? 
Ich betreibe so ziemlich alle Arten des Angelns und hatte sehr viel beruflich mit Angeln zu tun! Trotzdem ist für mich persönlich ist Ansitzangeln was ganz tolles. 
Heute ist es bei mir nur noch Hobby und ich habe  beim Angeln keine Verpflegungen mehr, geschweige denn Druck. 
Da liebe ich es stundenlang die Posen zu beobachten, dabei auch mal zu grillen und einfach die Natur zu genießen! 

In diesem Sinne genießt unser schönes Hobby und für die, die morgen nicht mehr online sind, ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest. 

LG Michael


----------



## MarkusZ

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da liebe ich es stundenlang die Posen zu beobachten, dabei auch mal zu grillen



Könnte ich gleichzeitig nicht.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Außerdem was könnte es schöneres geben als zu warten bis eine Pose abtaucht !



Viele Zanderangler behaupten, das "Tock".

Aber auch dir frohe Festtage.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das Tock ist bloß ein Tock - der Biß an der Pose ist Verführung und Spiel...
Pose ist schon dass Sinnlichste am Angeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Könnte ich gleichzeitig nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Zanderangler behaupten, das "Tock".
> 
> Aber auch dir frohe Festtage.


Zunächst sind das keine Angler sondern Spinnfischer, zum anderen ist hier der Friedfischanglerstammtisch und zu guter letzt lässt sich ein Zander wie ein nasser Sack rankurbeln. Und: Zanderfischer behaupten es sei das Tock, wir hier im Ükel wissen: es ist die Pose.

Zwinkersmiley


----------



## Tricast

Ob Pose oder Grundblei, ich wünsche allen "Anglern" ein besinnliches Fest, trockenes Wetter und die Gelegenheit ans Wasser zu kommen. Frau Hübner hat jetzt fast eine Woche frei und auf unserem Wunschzettel steht natürlich Angeln, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Bin schon ganz hibbelig.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Angeljahrbuch 2019 zu gestalten. Ist immer ein schöner Rückblick auf das Jahr. Hat man auch das umgesetzt, was man sich vorgenommen hat, macht es überhaupt Sinn eine Saison grob zu planen? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr so an ein neues Angeljahr rangeht? Komplett spontan oder gehört Ihr eher ins strukturierte Lager, dass sich konkrete Ziele gesetzt hat?


Für 2020 habe ich mir vorgenommen meinen ersten größeren Fisch aus der Donau zu ziehen. ( Brasse, Rotauge oder Aland) Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch einigermaßen mit wenn sich Mal ein Angelfenster aufmacht.


----------



## MarkusZ

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das Tock ist bloß ein Tock - der Biß an der Pose ist Verführung und Spiel.



Da werde ich nicht widersprechen.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zunächst sind das keine Angler sondern Spinnfischer



Das würde ich nicht so drastisch ausdrücken, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich häufiger vorkommt, dass Spinnfischer zu wenig Rücksicht auf  Friedfischangler nehmen als umgekehrt.

Spätestens wenn es gegen Angelgegner geht, sind wir wieder alle im selben Boot.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Entschneiderungs-Grundeln, @rustaweli !
> 
> @dawurzelsepp - hoffentlich wirst Du beim KöFi-Stippen auf Trab gehalten...



Das war ein richtiger Tag mit X.
1,5 Stunden versucht irgend einen köfi zu fangen,dann verzweifelt zusammengepackt und die gummipeitsche geholt.
Das war ebenso ein Griff ins ***.

Dafür hab ich gestern eine schöne Shimano Stradic Tele geschossen  war ein richtiges Schnäppchen im Gegensatz zum Neupreis.

Allen Fängern noch ein dickes Petri und auch allen schon mal schöne erholsame Weihnachtstage.


----------



## MarkusZ

Racklinger schrieb:


> *Brasse*, Rotauge oder* Aland*



Bist du nicht in Bayern aufgewachsen oder hast du nur Angst, dass es sonst keiner versteht?

Früher gab es in der Donau auch schöne Exemplare vom "Fisch des Jahres 2020". Wie sieht es damit bei dir aus?



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> und die gummipeitsche geholt.



ganz schön mutig, das hier zu erwähnen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Die wissen alle wie es ist wenn ma frustriert ist  und dann wenigstens nen Biss von nem  Hecht haben will.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das war ein richtiger Tag mit X.
> 1,5 Stunden versucht irgend einen köfi zu fangen,dann verzweifelt zusammengepackt und die gummipeitsche geholt.



Auch das Köfiangeln kann ne Wissenschaft sein, deren Studium sich lohnt.

Merke - wer den Köfi nicht ehrt, ist den Räuber nicht wert.


----------



## Racklinger

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bist du nicht in Bayern aufgewachsen oder hast du nur Angst, dass es sonst keiner versteht?
> 
> Früher gab es in der Donau auch schöne Exemplare vom "Fisch des Jahres 2020". Wie sieht es damit bei dir aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ganz schön mutig, das hier zu erwähnen.


Mit Rücksicht auf die überwiegende Mehrheit der "Nichtbayern" im Stammtisch halte ich mich an die allgemein Sprache. Außerdem liegt mir das fraenggische oder Pfälzerrische eher als das bayerische

Und über eine nase würde ich mich freilich auch gfrein,  die drei genannten sind mir am ehesten eingefallen...


----------



## MarkusZ

> Beim Rotaugenfang zeigt sich der Meister



Das hat soweit ich mich erinnern kann, einer der bekanntesten deutschen Angler der 70er Jahre mal  geschrieben, der damals regelmäßig mit zweistelligen (Pfd.) Karpfen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat.  Damals galt ein Karpfen ab 10 Pfd noch als groß. .



Racklinger schrieb:


> Und über eine nase würde ich mich freilich auch gfrein,



Über an Nerfling odda a Aitel sicher auch.


----------



## Minimax

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das hat soweit ich mich erinnern kann, einer der bekanntesten deutschen Angler der 70er Jahre mal  geschrieben, der damals regelmäßig mit zweistelligen (Pfd.) Karpfen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat.



Das war Glaube ich: Rudolf Sack, "Biss auf Biss', Kapitelüberschrift: "Rotaugenfang-Prüfstein für den Meister" Jahr und Seitenzahl Krieg ich ausm Kopp nicht zusammen.


----------



## MarkusZ

Minimax schrieb:


> Das war Glaube ich: Rudolf Sack



Respekt minimax !


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Das war Glaube ich: Rudolf Sack, "Biss auf Biss', Kapitelüberschrift: "Rotaugenfang-Prüfstein für den Meister" Jahr und Seitenzahl Krieg ich ausm Kopp nicht zusammen.



Yeah - Mr. Schwingspitze....
Das müsste 76 gewesen sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zunächst sind das keine Angler sondern Spinnfischer, zum anderen ist hier der Friedfischanglerstammtisch und zu guter letzt lässt sich ein Zander wie ein nasser Sack rankurbeln. Und: Zanderfischer behaupten es sei das Tock, wir hier im Ükel wissen: es ist die Pose.
> 
> Zwinkersmiley



Du nachst aber auch keine Gefangenen...
Das mit dem nassen Sack stimmt nur zu 95% - es gibt gelegentlich so richtig "ausgeschlafene" Zander, da denkt man ne ganz andere Art gehakt zu haben.

PS: Wenn ich nach einem Tag mit Pose abends im Bett liege und vor meinem inneren Auge die Pose tanzt, ist es völlig schnuppi ob und welche Fische ich gefangen habe.
Posenangeln ist, weit mehr als jede andere Methode, schiere Poesie...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wie ich den Smiley in einen eigenen Beitrag bekommen habe..... weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, war eben Geld ausgeben! Nein, nicht im Tackle-Shop, im Shoppingcenter. Mrs Wuemmehunter hat einen Riesenzettel geschrieben, was noch alles gekauft werden muss. Auf dem Parkplatz wurde ich Augen- und Ohrenzeuge von gleich zwei Unfällen, dann wollte ich für mich noch ne neue Maus (für meine Rechner) kaufen und nach ner viertel Stunde anstehen an der Kasse, kollabierten in dem Laden die Kartenlesegeräte. Hatte nicht genug Bargeld, also ohne Maus wieder raus aus dem Laden. Zuhause haben wir dann festgestellt, dass kein Geschirrspülmittel auf dem Zettel und ich soll morgen nochmal los. Mach ich aber nicht, ich geh lieber angeln! Da findet man wenigstens die weihnachtliche Besinnlichkeit...


----------



## geomas

Irgendwie ist der heutige Montag weder Fisch noch Fleisch. 
Hmmm, hab vormittags noch was berufliches erledigt, war am Nachmittag aber nicht so 100% heiß aufs Angeln.
Bin dann zum Angelladen gefahren (hab die Hayasowieso KAJ157er Haken jetzt auch testweise in den Größen 8 und 16) und danach weiter zu einem Bach, den ich schon immer mal „auskundschaften” wollte.






Ähemm, also die Gummistiefel hätte ich evtl. doch besser angezogen, anstatt da mit Halbschuhen herumzulatschen...





Der „Bach” war tatsächlich ein Bach und kein schmaler Fluß
Tiefe und Breite auf dem Bild sind typisch für den heute besichtigten Abschnitt





Fische habe ich im klaren Wasser heute nicht gesehen, habe allerdings auch nicht stundenlang am Wasser mit der Polbrille gekniet.

...die beste Stelle?




Offenbar tief, es gibt Deckung für die Fischis, auf „meiner Seite” stört kein überhängender Baum das Hantieren mit der Rute.
Für die mir am ehesten zur Angelei geeignete Stelle hab ich die große Kamera aus der Tasche geholt (die Fotos oben sind aus dem Telefon).


Tja, also seit meiner Kindheit habe ich in so kleinen Bächen nicht mehr geangelt.
Es gibta uf YT einen Spezi, der regelmäßig an solchen Bächlein fischt und fängt. Vielleicht sehe ich mir heute Abend ein paar seiner Videos an.
Laut Gewässerverzeichnis gibts in dem Bach „Plötz unnd Barsch”, aber das schreiben die bei jedem Gewässer rein...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein hübscher Bach, @geomas. Er ähnelt stark der Wörpe, an der wir gerade zum E-Fischen waren. Bei uns gab es jede Menge Bachforellen so um die 20 cm, ein paar kleine Hechte, Grünlinge und den einen oder anderen kleinen Ükel. Wenn DU den Link findest, teile ihn bitte. Mich würd auch mal interessieren, wie man an solchen Kleinstgewässern vorgeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der heutige Montag weder Fisch noch Fleisch.
> Hmmm, hab vormittags noch was berufliches erledigt, war am Nachmittag aber nicht so 100% heiß aufs Angeln.
> Bin dann zum Angelladen gefahren (hab die Hayasowieso KAJ157er Haken jetzt auch testweise in den Größen 8 und 16) und danach weiter zu einem Bach, den ich schon immer mal „auskundschaften” wollte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ähemm, also die Gummistiefel hätte ich evtl. doch besser angezogen, anstatt da mit Halbschuhen herumzulatschen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der „Bach” war tatsächlich ein Bach und kein schmaler Fluß
> Tiefe und Breite auf dem Bild sind typisch für den heute besichtigten Abschnitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fische habe ich im klaren Wasser heute nicht gesehen, habe allerdings auch nicht stundenlang am Wasser mit der Polbrille gekniet.
> 
> ...die beste Stelle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenbar tief, es gibt Deckung für die Fischis, auf „meiner Seite” stört kein überhängender Baum das Hantieren mit der Rute.
> Für die mir am ehesten zur Angelei geeignete Stelle hab ich die große Kamera aus der Tasche geholt (die Fotos oben sind aus dem Telefon).
> 
> 
> Tja, also seit meiner Kindheit habe ich in so kleinen Bächen nicht mehr geangelt.
> Es gibta uf YT einen Spezi, der regelmäßig an solchen Bächlein fischt und fängt. Vielleicht sehe ich mir heute Abend ein paar seiner Videos an.
> Laut Gewässerverzeichnis gibts in dem Bach „Plötz unnd Barsch”, aber das schreiben die bei jedem Gewässer rein...




Schöne Bilder auch ohne Fisch, Georg.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Schön Bilder von dem Bächlein. Bild 4 sieht vielversprechend aus. Da kann man sie bestimmt aus ihrer Deckung hervor locken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke!

@Wuemmehunter - der Videoblogger ist _Stewart Bloor_, ich muß seine Videos mal in Ruhe durchstöbern, da sind auch viele Kanal-Angelsachen und ganz angelferne Themen dabei.
Hier




ist so ein Video von ihm - ich dachte, ich hätte auch „bessere” von ihm gesehen.

Seine Methode: kurze Rute, winzige Bomb, kleiner Haken mit einzelner Made erscheint mir schlüssig zu sein.
Alternativ ne kleinere Brotflocke testen oder mit nem schönen Wurm erstmal auf Barsch oder überraschende andere Fische abklopfen.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas Ein hübscher Bach und schöne Bilder .


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Heute ist wohl in ganz Deutschland das elektronische Bezahlsystem kolabiert !
Nachdem ich eine Stunde bei Reve an der Kasse angestanden hatte ,musste ich das auch schmerzlich feststellen! 
Dann wieder raus, am Geldautomaten angestellt. 
Geht nicht!  Quer durch die Stadt, der nächste Geldautomat " leer "
Am dritten Geldautomaten endlich Geld bekommen!  Wieder zu Reve !
Die hatten mittlerweile natürlich meinen Wagen wieder eingeräumt und ich die Einkaufsliste weg geworfen. 
Ich nach Gedächnis alles wieder eingekauft, erneut ne Stunde an der Kasse angestellt und Heim !
Dort festgestellt das ich paar wichtige Dinge vergessen habe, wieder hin, wieder ne Stunde an die Kasse gestellt, jetzt ist der Tag gelaufen und ich platt  


LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Wo ist denn eigentlich unser guter, alter Andal abgeblieben? Ist der über Weihnachten im Skiurlaub?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Wirklich schöner Bach !
Erinnert mich bei uns an die Schunter 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn eigentlich unser guter, alter *Anal *abgeblieben?




Vielleicht issa im Arsch (vom Weihnachtseinkauf)!


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Heute ist wohl in ganz Deutschland das elektronische Bezshlsystem kolabiert !
> Nachdem ich eine Stunde bei Reve an der Kasse angestanden hatte ,musste ich das auch schmerzlich feststellen!
> Dann wieder raus, am Geldautomaten angestellt.
> Geht nicht!  Quer durch die Stadt, der nächste Geldautomat " leer "
> Am dritten Geldautomaten endlich Geld bekommen!  Wieder zu Reve !
> Die hatten mittlerweile natürlich meinen Wagen wieder eingeräumt und ich die Einkaufsliste weg geworfen.
> Ich nach Gedächnis alles wieder eingekauft, erneut ne Stunde an der Kasse angestellt und Heim !
> Dort festgestellt das ich paar wichtige Dinge vergessen habe, wieder hin, wieder ne Stunde an die Kasse gestellt, jetzt ist der Tag gelaufen und ich platt
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Ja, wenn man an diesen Tagen einkaufen geht, muss man Nerven und vieeeel Geduld haben. Ich war mit meiner Frau heute ebenfalls einkaufen. Nur so nebenbei, ich gehe niemals alleine einkaufen. Dann kann man mir auch nichts anhängen. 
Bei der Parkplatzsuche hat der Kampf begonnen. Da standen mir schon die Nackenhaare hoch. Aber zum Glück lief der Rest geschmeidig ab. Etwas länger anstehen als sonst, aber sonst war alles Ok.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zuhause haben wir dann festgestellt, dass kein Geschirrspülmittel auf dem Zettel und ich soll morgen nochmal los. Mach ich aber nicht, ich geh lieber angeln! Da findet man wenigstens die weihnachtliche Besinnlichkeit...




Wiebitte? Du Muckst auf?

Frohe Weihnachten

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht im Arsch (vom Weihnachtseinkauf)!


Das glaub ich nicht. Der hat ein dickes Fell  .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Wiebitte? Du Muckst auf?
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten
> 
> Susanne und Heinz


Ich war so geschmeidig in den letzten Tagen, da darf ich mir das mal erlauben. Wenn sich das Wetter aber bis morgen nicht ändert, gehe ich doch noch Geschirrspülmittel holen. Und Euch beiden, liebe Susanne, lieber Heinz, wünsche ich ebenso wie allen anderen Ükel ein wundervolles Weihnachtsfest, und das Ihr es schafft, ans Wasser zu kommen (auch wenn es dort aktuell nicht wirklich gemütlich ist.)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...und danach weiter zu einem Bach, den ich schon immer mal „auskundschaften” wollte...
> 
> Laut Gewässerverzeichnis gibts in dem Bach „Plötz unnd Barsch”, aber das schreiben die bei jedem Gewässer rein...




Was für ein verheissungsvolles, magisches Gewässer- wer weiss welch seltsame Gemeinschaft unsichtbarer und ungesehener Kleinfische sich im Schatten des Wurzelwerks und überhängender Bäume dort tummelt. Schaut mal den sauberen Grund, niemand würd sich wundern, wenn dort Stichlinge, Elritzen, Wassergnome und Schmerlen ihr geheimes kleines Leben führen. Auch einzwei pygmäenhafte Rotpunktler, ganz klein mit Riesenkopf und schwefelgelben Bauch mögen dort eine bescheidene Existenz führen.  In der schönen Jahreszeit werden sicher Ephemeriden, Libellen und auch ein paar Pixies über dem kühlen Bach ihre Bahnen weben. 
Vielleicht kein Gewässer für Angler, ganz sicher aber eines für Stauner und Träumer. 
Andererseits sollte es mich sehr wundern, wenn es in den tieferen Bereichen nicht auch ein oder zwei Gründlingsrudel geben sollte, die sich bestimmt nicht einem Wieseninsekt oder Brotkrümeln und einer am Wegesrand geschnittenen Haselrute verweigern würden. Wenn man an diesem kleinen Schrein die Schöpferin anbeten möchte, könnts sicher nicht schaden, eine Spule 12er, ein Briefchen Haken und vierfünf BBs dabeizuhaben. Und wenn nichts beisst, hängt bestimmt ein magischer RIng oder mystischer Kelch oder so am Haken..

Vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos von diesem bezaubernden Juwel,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Was für ein verheissungsvolles, magisches Gewässer- wer weiss welch seltsame Gemeinschaft unsichtbarer und ungesehener Kleinfische sich im Schatten des Wurzelwerks und überhängender Bäume dort tummelt. Schaut mal den sauberen Grund, niemand würd sich wundern, wenn dort Stichlinge, Elritzen, Wassergnome und Schmerlen ihr geheimes kleines Leben führen. Auch einzwei pygmäenhafte Rotpunktler, ganz klein mit Riesenkopf und schwefelgelben Bauch mögen dort eine bescheidene Existenz führen.  In der schönen Jahreszeit werden sicher Ephemeriden, Libellen und auch ein paar Pixies über dem kühlen Bach ihre Bahnen weben.
> Vielleicht kein Gewässer für Angler, ganz sicher aber eines für Stauner und Träumer.
> Andererseits sollte es mich sehr wundern, wenn es in den tieferen Bereichen nicht auch ein oder zwei Gründlingsrudel geben sollte, die sich bestimmt nicht einem Wieseninsekt oder Brotkrümeln und einer am Wegesrand geschnittenen Haselrute verweigern würden. Wenn man an diesem kleinen Schrein die Schöpferin anbeten möchte, könnts sicher nicht schaden, eine Spule 12er, ein Briefchen Haken und vierfünf BBs dabeizuhaben. Und wenn nichts beisst, hängt bestimmt ein magischer RIng oder mystischer Kelch oder so am Haken..
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos von diesem bezaubernden Juwel,
> hg
> Minimax


@Minimax Angelpoesie in Reinform


----------



## geomas

^ da bin ich zu hunnertprozent beim Racklinger! Danke, @Minimax 


Hab eben mal die Suchmaschine angeworfen und einige PDFs von Landesbehörden überflogen. 
Sehr interessant, wie Wissenschaftler derlei Kleinstgewässer begutachten und einordnen. Und was sie dort so alles finden.

Es gibt oberhalb des heute beschrittenen Bachabschnitts noch eine „Passage”, die leidlich gut erreichbar ist und sicher auch den einen oder anderen „Swim” beinhalten könnte.
Also falls es keine Zwischenfälle oder ganz fieses Wetter gibt fahre ich dort in diesem Jahr noch mal hin.

Zu den genannten Plötz und Barsch kann ich noch Bach- und Meerforellen (derzeitig geschont), Aland und „Escort Lucius” mit dem Bach in Verbindung bringen. 
Und die von Dir, Minmax, erwähnte Pico-Barben-Art ist alleine schon Grund genug für eine Bach-Visite. Einen Gründling hatte ich nämlich schon ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr am Haken.
Maden und Pinkies hab ich, Würmer auch - an kleinen Haken und kurzen Ruten besteht zum Glück auch kein akuter Mangel.


----------



## yukonjack

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn eigentlich unser guter, alter Andal abgeblieben? Ist der über Weihnachten im Skiurlaub?
> 
> Gruß Jason


wen suchst du ? Ich habs mal verbessert.


----------



## Minimax

----
EDIT: was solls, es ist Weihnachten


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen Ükels und euren Familien ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das wünsche ich Euch auch allen !
Macht euch nicht zuviel Stress 

Vielleicht liest man sich ja über Weihnachten mal ,wenn bei Uns der Besuch wieder weg ist, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal reingeschauen .


LG Michael


----------



## Mikesch

Frohe Weinachten allerseits.


----------



## Hecht100+

Allen Ükels und deren Familien sowie allen mitlesenden Boardies gesegnete Weihnachten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch vom mir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest euch allen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Guten Morgen Männer 
Ich wünsche allen Ükel Stammtisch Leuten und Familien ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. 
Bleibt Gesund und Petri Heil. 
Grüße feederbrassen.


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> wen suchst du ?


Sorry, das ist mir jetzt unangenehm. War keine Absicht. Ich habe es verbessert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Morgen, wünsche euch und allen Boardies ein schönes Fest und ein paar geruhsame, evtl. besinnlich Angelnde, Tage ! Petri Heil


----------



## Jason

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Feiertage. Mögen alle eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Frohe und gesegnete Weihnachtstage


----------



## Kochtopf

HEIL SATAN und rohes Fest!


----------



## sprogoe




----------



## Tikey0815

11 Uhr.....der Frust geht los, was ?  lieber nen Knoppers für die Grinch´s hier


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest im Kreis der Familie, einen Setzkescher voll Fisch und 5 Kilogramm mehr auf der Waage.


----------



## Kochtopf

sprogoe schrieb:


>


Hast dich verlaufen?


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der heutige Montag weder Fisch noch Fleisch.
> Hmmm, hab vormittags noch was berufliches erledigt, war am Nachmittag aber nicht so 100% heiß aufs Angeln.
> Bin dann zum Angelladen gefahren (hab die Hayasowieso KAJ157er Haken jetzt auch testweise in den Größen 8 und 16) und danach weiter zu einem Bach, den ich schon immer mal „auskundschaften” wollte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ähemm, also die Gummistiefel hätte ich evtl. doch besser angezogen, anstatt da mit Halbschuhen herumzulatschen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der „Bach” war tatsächlich ein Bach und kein schmaler Fluß
> Tiefe und Breite auf dem Bild sind typisch für den heute besichtigten Abschnitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fische habe ich im klaren Wasser heute nicht gesehen, habe allerdings auch nicht stundenlang am Wasser mit der Polbrille gekniet.
> 
> ...die beste Stelle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenbar tief, es gibt Deckung für die Fischis, auf „meiner Seite” stört kein überhängender Baum das Hantieren mit der Rute.
> Für die mir am ehesten zur Angelei geeignete Stelle hab ich die große Kamera aus der Tasche geholt (die Fotos oben sind aus dem Telefon).
> 
> 
> Tja, also seit meiner Kindheit habe ich in so kleinen Bächen nicht mehr geangelt.
> Es gibta uf YT einen Spezi, der regelmäßig an solchen Bächlein fischt und fängt. Vielleicht sehe ich mir heute Abend ein paar seiner Videos an.
> Laut Gewässerverzeichnis gibts in dem Bach „Plötz unnd Barsch”, aber das schreiben die bei jedem Gewässer rein...


So einen ähnlichen Bach / Graben gibt es hier in der Nähe auch. Ich muss mich demnächst mal dazu aufraffen und dort die Gegend erkunden. Schauen wir mal, ob sich dort vielversprechende Stellen finden lassen. Und wenn nicht, war es wenigstens ein schöner Spaziergang  
Danke fürs neugierig machen @geomas


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch das Köfiangeln kann ne Wissenschaft sein, deren Studium sich lohnt.
> 
> Merke - wer den Köfi nicht ehrt, ist den Räuber nicht wert.



Wer den Schaden hat.......
Ach Leut ich nehms sportlich so ein Ausrutscher kann schon mal passieren.

Heute kam eine neue zu mir geflogen die ich am Sonntag günstig schnappen könnte.
Es ist eine Tele von Shimano, ja die können auch super Tele bauen. Ich als Quertreiber oute mich mal als Tele Liebhaber.
Es ist eine gebrauchte Shimano Stradic in 3,60 geworden. Von dieser Serie hatte ich mir Anfang der 2000er schon die 3,90 mit 40-80g gekauft und damals 129€ gezahlt. Klasse Ruten Serie was Shimano da damals aufgelegt hatte. Sind auch schöne Ruten für die Angelei auf Karpfen mit Teig oder hald zum Zanderfischen.




PS: hat jemand zufällig am Sonntag auf ne DAM Carbo Carp Tele mitgeboten?


----------



## Dorschbremse

Kochtopf schrieb:


> HEIL SATAN und rohes Fest!



Du übst schon für die Begrüßung der Schwiegermutter? 

Schon etwas daneben


----------



## Minimax

Ich wünsche allen Ükels recht schöne, friedvolle und genussreiche Weihnachtstage, 
herzlich
Euer 
Minimanx


----------



## Kochtopf

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Du übst schon für die Begrüßung der Schwiegermutter?
> 
> Schon etwas daneben


Ach hier im AB gibt es so viele misogyne, rassistische und generell misanthrophische Posts- über die sich kaum jemand beschwert - dann kann ich auch mal daneben sein


----------



## Trotta

And a Festivus for the rest of us: Happy Festivus!


----------



## geomas

Allen Ükelnauten wünsche ich ne sichere Navigation durch die kommenden Stunden und Tage. 
Genug Proviant an Bord und ansprechende Unterhaltung während der Freiwache. Also, liebe Leute, umschifft die zahlreichen Untiefen, die diese Tage für uns bereithalten und laßt es Euch gut gehen.

Ausdrücklich einschließen möchte ich an diese Stelle Schokoeis-Siggi: ich wünsch Dir ne Gelateria mit 24/7-Service.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach hier im AB gibt es so viele misogyne, rassistische und generell misanthrophische Posts- über die sich kaum jemand beschwert - dann kann ich auch mal daneben sein



Ach so lieber Kochtopf; meinst Du damit sowas:



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Ding vom Mariani ist halt eine centrepin für die Bololeute - die durchschnittliche Bolo sieht ja aus wie ne russische Prostituierte die besoffen in den Christbaum gefallen ist. Da passt das doch


Kann es sich Deiner Expertenmeinung nach hierbei um die verbale Ejakulation von Misogynie gepaart mit tradiertem Antislavismus des Dritten Reiches handeln?


----------



## Kochtopf

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Ach so lieber Kochtopf; meinst Du damit sowas:
> 
> 
> Kann es sich Deiner Expertenmeinung nach hierbei um die verbale Ejakulation von Misogynie gepaart mit tradiertem Antislavismus des Dritten Reiches handeln?


Ich glaube nicht, dann wäre ich gegen meine eigenen Leute. Aber kennst du Godwins Law?


----------



## phirania

Wünsche Allen hier ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.....


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjxyL6Zo87mAhWKUBUIHc9cCQoQyCkwAHoECAYQBA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dhf0_KBnObis&usg=AOvVaw2HGGk5AIqgZeW3187ghMpW


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bloggen lohnt sich! Da wichtelt dir ein Leser doch tatsächlich eine neue Sitzkiepe zu, Sachen gibts!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bloggen lohnt sich! Da wichtelt dir ein Leser doch tatsächlich eine neue Sitzkiepe zu, Sachen gibts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334618




Coole Sache.

Petri Heil !


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjvmor9o87mAhWDs3EKHQfzDNsQ3ywwAHoECAMQAw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dhf0_KBnObis&usg=AOvVaw2HGGk5AIqgZeW3187ghMpW
		


Wünsche Allen hier eine Frohe Weihnachten und ein neues Fischreiches Jahr....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Lieber Kochtopf, ich bin mir fast sicher das Du ein feiner Kerl und guter Angler bist und ich mag mich heute nicht mit dir streiten, aber Du hast mich mit deinem Satan herumgeheile provoziert. Das 20. Jahrhundert hat gezeigt zu was das Böse im Menschen imstande ist. Es kann gut sein, das die Hölle und Satan im altertümlichen Sinne nicht so wörtlich existieren, aber der Mensch ist in der Lage die Hölle auf Erden zu errichten (Auschwitz!). Auch erinnern die Reden Hitlers auf den Massenkundgebungen des 3. Reiches an die Anrufung des Bösen (Satans).


----------



## geomas

...mit Wasserwaage im Schritt?! Sachen gibts! 
Glückwunsch und angenehme Festtage, Maestro Fantastic!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> 
> Petri Heil !



Ich kann das noch nicht so recht einordnen, sonst bekomme ich immer nur Briefe mit Futterproben gefüllt, um die Aromen zu bestimmen. 



geomas schrieb:


> ...mit Wasserwaage im Schritt?! Sachen gibts!
> Glückwunsch und angenehme Festtage, Maestro Fantastic!



Das Ding ist neu, kostet 450 Euros. Da ist jemand sehr, sehr gönnerhaft zu Weihnachten unterwegs. Läuft alles zu gut am Ende des Jahres, da bricht bestimmt bald ne Feederspitze beim Ansitz durch.


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bloggen lohnt sich! Da wichtelt dir ein Leser doch tatsächlich eine neue Sitzkiepe zu, Sachen gibts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334618



Da war einer bestimmt sehr Brav gewesen......
Super schönes Teil.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bloggen lohnt sich! Da wichtelt dir ein Leser doch tatsächlich eine neue Sitzkiepe zu, Sachen gibts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334618


Das ist ja cool.Sachen gibst!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Da war einer bestimmt sehr Brav gewesen......
> Super schönes Teil.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool.Sachen gibst!



Wat soll ich schreiben Jungs? Ich knatter mir nachher 10 Whiskey rein und werde Schlafen wie Dornröschen. Es gibt noch gutes auf dieser Welt, Heureka!


----------



## ulli1958m

_Auch hier wünsche ich allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und gaaanz viele gesunde Tage in 2020_ 

......und natürlich dicke Fische


----------



## Kochtopf

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Lieber Kochtopf, ich bin mir fast sicher das Du ein feiner Kerl und guter Angler bist und ich mag mich heute nicht mit dir streiten, aber Du hast mich mit deinem Satan herumgeheile provoziert. Das 20. Jahrhundert hat gezeigt zu was das Böse im Menschen imstande ist. Es kann gut sein, das die Hölle und Satan im altertümlichen Sinne nicht so wörtlich existieren, aber der Mensch ist in der Lage die Hölle auf Erden zu errichten (Auschwitz!). Auch erinnern die Reden Hitlers auf den Massenkundgebungen des 3. Reiches an die Anrufung des Bösen (Satans).


Das du dich davon provoziert fühlst ist... nun ja, mir egal. Ich muss mir die ganze Zeite die Lügen anhören die zu dieser Jahreszeit immer orchestriert werden und genau das wollte ich konterkarieren was prima geklappt hat. Im Zweifel wäre ich immer auf der Seite von Völlerei und Wollust. Und dass du mich für einen guten Angler hältst zeigt nur, dass du den Ükel nicht gelesen hast.
Ich bin an der Stelle raus, weil es nichts bringt mit religiösen Menschen zu diskutieren


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wat soll ich schreiben Jungs? Ich knatter mir nachher 10 Whiskey rein und werde Schlafen wie Dornröschen. Es gibt noch gutes auf dieser Welt, Heureka!


Ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Erfolg zahlt sich aus. Prost mein Guter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Erfolg zahlt sich aus. Prost mein Guter.
> 
> Gruß Jason



*Teuflisch* gut! Vielen Dank, Jason!


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wat soll ich schreiben Jungs? Ich knatter mir nachher 10 Whiskey rein und werde Schlafen wie Dornröschen. Es gibt noch gutes auf dieser Welt, Heureka!


Dann wünsche ich dir eine geruhsame Nacht.


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wat soll ich schreiben Jungs? Ich knatter mir nachher 10 Whiskey rein und werde Schlafen wie Dornröschen. Es gibt noch gutes auf dieser Welt, Heureka!



Magst du Würgnachten genauso wie ich.......  
Ich würde auch lieber gehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

phirania schrieb:


> Magst du Würgnachten genauso wie ich.......
> Ich würde auch lieber gehen.



Ich bin eigentlich ein großer Freund von Weihnachten, aber irgendwie will der Funken (die notwendige Vorfreude) nicht mehr überspringen. Ich bin dieses Jahr so gar nicht auf Heilig Abend eingestellt, kreise mit den Gedanken eher um meine Quappen und Plane wichtige Dinge für 2020.

Ich glaube das ist dieses hässliche "erwachsen werden", wovor mich die Welt immer gewarnt hat. Verflixt nochmal, ich muss heute Nacht auf irgendwelchen Partys einige Nachwuchsangler mit netten Weibchen produzieren, dann ist das Feeling nächstes Jahr garantiert besser!


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ....Verflixt nochmal, ich muss heute Nacht auf irgendwelchen Partys einige Nachwuchsangler mit netten Weibchen produzieren, dann ist das Feeling nächstes Jahr garantiert besser!



Ich werde in nem knappen Jahr dann mal ebay-kleinanzeigen beobachten: „Tausche Matrix-Sitzkiepe (neuwertig) gegen Kinderwagen...”.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werde in nem knappen Jahr dann mal ebay-kleinanzeigen beobachten: „Tausche Matrix-Sitzkiepe (neuwertig) gegen Kinderwagen...”.



Du siehst mich bald an irgendeinem Bahnhof, anstelle der Violine mit der Feederrute schöne Musik spielen und nach Spenden betteln.


----------



## geomas

So Leute, ich geh für ne gute Stunde mit der alten wunderschönen Daiwa Carbon-Picker zum Fluß nebenan.


----------



## rutilus69

Mir geht es ähnlich. Eigentlich mag ich Weihnachten, aber irgendwie bin ich auch froh, wenn morgen Nachmittag alle wieder raus sind und ich mich in bequemen Klamotten aufs Sofa hauen kann.
Aber vorher werde ich auch mit meinem Nachbarn noch ein paar Gläschen Lebenswasser aus good old Scotland genießen und in Gedanken auch auf meine Ükelbrüder hier trinken. Slainte mhath!


----------



## Vechtefisch

Ich wünsche allen Ükeln ein frohes Fest. Lasst euch gut beschenken.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So Leute, ich geh für ne gute Stunde mit der alten wunderschönen Daiwa Carbon-Picker zum Fluß nebenan.


Viel Glück ,Spaß und Petri.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin an der Stelle raus, weil es nichts bringt mit religiösen Menschen zu diskutieren



Das stimmt so nicht ganz und ist etwas pauschalisierend. Ich bin auch sehr gläubig, kämpfe aber manchmal auch mit Zweifeln. Gehört zum Glauben dazu. Habe mich sogar erst Anfang 30 ganz bewußt für ein Leben mit Gott entschieden und mich orthodox taufen lassen. Aber bin nicht der beste Christ, versuche es aber trotz ständigem Kampf. Würde aber niemanden meinen Gedanken aufdrängen oder gar zwingen. Gesprächsbereit sind nicht Wenige, auch ich, jedoch immer. Klar hat alles aber Grenzen. Mein einziger standesamtlicher Trauzeuge und gleichzeitig einer meiner besten Freunde ist sogar Palästinenser und gläubiger Moslem. Wir führen oft interessante Diskussionen, kennen aber auch die Grenzen. Wie war das nochmals mit der Ringparabel in "Nathan dem Weisen"? Hätte man auch noch damals den angeblich absolutistischen Atheismus mit einbauen können. Auch Atheismus ist nicht bewiesene Wahrheit. Es gibt überall Fanatiker und Ideologen, ob in der Religion, dem fanatischen Atheismus oder sonstwo.
Aber sei es drum. Da Du Friedfischer bist und Friedfischer ja die besseren Menschen sind(so wurde es gelehrt  ), sehe ich es als heimliche Bitte Deiner Art nach, von uns Gläubigen mit ins Gebet eingeschlossen zu werden.

Wünsche Euch ALLEN einen schönen "Heilig Abend" und besinnliche Weihnachten!
Schön das es Euch gibt und Danke für den wunderbaren Austausch auch in diesem Jahr!
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Waller Michel

So Männer! 
Ich bin gerade dabei jedem ein schönes Fest zu wünschen und da dürft Ihr alle natürlich nicht fehlen. 
Macht euch ein besinnliches Fest und haltet die Ohren steif 





LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich als agnostischer Atheist kann ja mit dem religiösen Hintergrund der Weihnacht wenig anfangen aber als traditionelles Familienfest mag ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Noch keinen Wachturm bekommen ?


----------



## geomas

So, bin zurück vom Fluß nebenan. 

An der wunderschönen alten Daiwa-Picker tat sich wenig. Jedenfalls bis kurz nach (offiziellem) Sonnenuntergang. So gegen vier sah man die Flanken von Kleinfischen blitzen, irgendwelche Räuber jagten direkt zu meinen Füßen, es gab öfters mal Zupfer an der weichsten Tip, die ich für die alte Daiwa-Rute habe.
Aber keinen echten Biß. Im allerletzten „Büchsenlicht” hab ich einfach die Angelstelle „abgefächert”, den Köder (2 Pinkies) ne halbe Minute liegenlassen, neu ausgeworfen.
Es gab dann etwa 16.20 noch einen Bilderbuch-Biß: deutliches Zurückfedern der Spitze, dann Geruckel. An Land kam ein Brassen von etwa 17, 18 cm.
Bin also kein Schneider, gut so.

Und die Lehr' aus der Geschicht? 
Pfff, ich werde sicher die Tage auch tagsüber noch mal am Fluß nebenan pickern, dann aber andere Stellen probieren.
Für die Dämmerung kommt evtl. doch ne einfache (Leucht-) Posenmontage in Frage.

Morgen und übermorgen werd ich je nach Lust und Laune auch los.


----------



## phirania

Petri zum Entschneidern.
Schön zu lesen das heute doch jemand am Wasser und in der Natur war.
Hoffe ich schaffs bald auch wieder.


----------



## geomas

Danke, @phirania - hoffentlich gehts mit Deiner Gesundheit so richtig bergauf!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen! Ferdi hat schon seine Weihnachtsbeute gemacht!


----------



## phirania

Ja wohl war,ein Treuer Geselle.
Schaut auch sehr wachsam drein...
Fast so wie Meiner in jüngeren Jahren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Na Männers? Schön zum Saturnalienfest beschenkt worden??
Für mich gabs ne Spendquittung im Wert einer richtig guten Pin....
Für meine Frau auch...
Dieses Jahr mal Anderen eine Freude machen - wir saturierten Mitteleuropäer haben ja doch mehr als genug von Allem.
Euch ALLEN ein schönes Fest..


----------



## Waller Michel

Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Geschenk bekommen diese Weihnachten !
Ein Gutschein vom Angelladen hier! 
Hat mich wirklich gefreut! 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

DAS ist ein solides Geschenk...


----------



## hanzz

Herzliche Weihnachtsgrüße an den gesamten Ükel. 
Lasst es euch gut gehen


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich als agnostischer Atheist kann ja mit dem religiösen Hintergrund der Weihnacht wenig anfangen aber als traditionelles Familienfest mag ich es trotzdem.



Sehe ich genau so wie Du !
Muss trotzdem sagen es ist ein Teil unserer abendländischen Kultur und die ist mir wiederum wichtig! 
Und ein Tannenbaum kommt eigentlich gar nicht aus der christlichen Kultur sondern aus der Keltischen 
Man hatte um die längste Nacht im Jahr zu verkürzen, Tannenbäume mit Leckereien Bestückt. ....Wintersonnenwende 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

hanzz schrieb:


> Herzliche Weihnachtsgrüße an den gesamten Ükel.
> Lasst es euch gut gehen



Vielen Dank @hanzz 
Für Dich natürlich auch 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so wie Du !
> Muss trotzdem sagen es ist ein Teil unserer abendländischen Kultur und die ist mir wiederum wichtig!
> Und ein Tannenbaum kommt eigentlich gar nicht aus der christlichen Kultur sondern aus der Keltischen
> Man hatte um die längste Nacht im Jahr zu verkürzen, Tannenbäume mit Leckereien Bestückt. ....Wintersonnenwende
> 
> LG Michael



Ist doch Quatsch und wie vieles oft wiederholte Fake News und Unwahrheit! Es gab Grünpflanzen, welche geschmückt wurden, im israelitischen sowie ägyptischen. Aber seit dem 14. - 15 Jahrhundert ist es nachweislich ein christlicher Brauch. Vorsicht mit verdrehten "Tatsachen", welche auf "oldgermanische" Faketatsachen zurückzuführen sind. Aber belassen wir es doch alle dabei, wie mit Verwertung und C&R, und bleiben locker und wünschen uns allen einfach schöne Tage!
Ist denn heute alles wirklich so kompliziert?!


----------



## Racklinger

So die Raclette Schlacht wurde geschlagen und der Wein vernichtet . In diesem Sinne frohe Feiertage an den Stammtisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist doch Quatsch und wie vieles oft wiederholte Fake News und Unwahrheit! Es gab Grünpflanzen, welche geschmückt wurden, im israelitischen sowie ägyptischen. Aber seit dem 14. - 15 Jahrhundert ist es nachweislich ein christlicher Brauch. Vorsicht mit verdrehten "Tatsachen", welche auf "oldgermanische" Faketatsachen zurückzuführen sind. Aber belassen wir es doch alle dabei, wie mit Verwertung und C&R, und bleiben locker und wünschen uns allen einfach schöne Tage!
> Ist denn heute alles wirklich so kompliziert?!



"Man geht davon aus, dass der grüne Weihnachtsbaum heidnischen Religionen entstammt. Die Farbe steht für Fruchtbarkeit und Lebenskraft. ..........
Die Katholische Kirche weigerte sich lange gegen diese „heidnische“ Tradition. So durfte erst im Jahre 1982 erstmals ein Weihnachtsbaum auf dem Petersplatz in Rom aufgestellt werden. Seither wird der große Christbaum dort jedes Jahr aus einem anderen Land importiert....."












						Daher kommt der Weihnachtsbaum
					

Für viele ist erst Weihnachten, wenn auch der Weihnachtsbaum aufgestellt und geschmückt ist. Ein heidnischer Brauch gilt als Ursprung der Weihnachtsbaum-Tradition. Volkskundler gehen davon aus, dass der erste geschmückte Baum im 16. Jahrhundert von den städtischen Zünften aufgestellt wurde.




					m.focus.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht gleich böse sein, rusty.

In dem Link steht doch alles.
Da müssen wir nicht diskutieren und deshalb hab ich auch nichts dazu geschrieben sondern nur den Link gepostet.

Etwas Grünes zu Weihnachten/Julfest gab es schon vor dem Christbaum und wurde eben in der christlichen Religion zum Weihnachtsbaum adaptiert.
Und so heißt er nun heute immer noch.
Ist gar nicht schlimm und tut auch nicht weh.

Jeder nennt seinen Baum wie er will und gut isses.


----------



## geomas

Der Baum brennt, der Baum brennt!

Nicht bei mir zum Glück, aber _um die Schankwirtschaft mache ich mir schon etwas Sorgen_. 
Kommt zur Ruhe, Leute, bitte!


----------



## Waller Michel

Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie man aus einem Weihnachtsbaum eine Politische Aussage raus lesen kann? 
Egal ob Israeliten ,Ägypter oder Kelten. 
Es ist und bleibt "unsere " Kultur! 
Weiter möchte ich da auch nicht diskutieren! 
Bitte nur noch mir nichts rein zu interpretieren. .....es sollte nur eine Information zum Weihnachtsbaum sein, unabhängig von der Richtigkeit der Aussage!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Edit.......


----------



## rutilus69

Na gut, die christliche Religion hat sich schon reichlich bei anderen Religionen bedient. So mit Ostern am ersten Wochenende nachdem ersten Frühlingsvolllmond u.s.w
Aber lassen wir das. Ich mag Weihnachten und Ostern als Fixpunkte im Jahr und als Grund für eine gute Party  


Sollte es mir etwas sagen, wenn meine Frau mir Thermounterwäsche schenkt? Bin ich in der kalten Jahreszeit zu oft zu Hause?
Ich nehme die Harrisförderung an und werde noch häufiger im kalten angeln gehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Könnt ihr den Blödsinn mal lassen?

Es ist Weihnachten und wir haben über Weihnachtsbäume und deren Geschichte schwadroniert und nicht übers 3. Reich!


----------



## Trotta

Wow, ein  ziemliche nahtloser Übergang von "Airing of Grievance_s_" zu "Feats of Strength"...

Um mal ein Ablenkungsmanöver zu versuchen: Gerade mal den Begriff "Chubhead" gegoogelt. Ups.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Ich glaub, dem einen oder anderen hat der weihnachtliche Streß derb ins Hirn gevög....!
Geht's noch? 

Bis jetzt Weihnachtsbonus - ohne Punkte und Sperre! 
Ändert sich jedoch bei Fortsetzung!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also bitte @rustaweli .
> Das geht mal gar nicht!!!!


Es geht auch garnicht dass der @Drehrumbum hier seinen fick verbreiten darf.


----------



## geomas

Außerdem gibt es drängende Fragen wie die vom Sprtsfrnd Rutilus gestellte:



rutilus69 schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte es mir etwas sagen, wenn meine Frau mir Thermounterwäsche schenkt? Bin ich in der kalten Jahreszeit zu oft zu Hause?
> Ich nehme die Harrisförderung an und werde noch häufiger im kalten angeln gehen




Haha, sehr schön. Ich überlege gerade, wohin ich morgen fahren soll. Ja, fahren und nicht zum Fluß nebenan laufen.
Es gibt einen See mit einem einsamen Steg, der leider zuletzt nach einem Sturm durch einen fallenden Baum lädiert wurde.
Der könnte ein lohnendes Ziel sein.

Oder die Kleinstadt südlich von Rostock, die mehrere Swims am Oberlauf der Warnow bietet.

Bin insgesamt in Sachen Methodik unsicher: Maden und Pinkies hab ich in guter Menge, dem Einsatz eines Madenkorbes stände nichts entgegen.
Oder ich probiers mit Liquidized Bread, dessen Lockwirkung meiner Meinung nach nicht zu unterschätzen ist...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es geht auch garnicht dass der @Drehrumbum hier seinen fick verbreiten darf.




Ist doch alles bereits gemeldet und gelöscht. 

Danke Kai!


----------



## Dorschbremse

Ey Leute - geht mal bitte in euch! 
All die Zeit läufts hier rundweg kollegial - ohne Modeinsatz - und nu wird sich hier derart angebratzt?


----------



## rustaweli

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaub, dem einen oder anderen hat der weihnachtliche Streß derb ins Hirn gevög....!
> Geht's noch?
> 
> Bis jetzt Weihnachtsbonus - ohne Punkte und Sperre!
> Ändert sich jedoch bei Fortsetzung!



Brauchst nichts löschen und mir Bonus geben! Stehe dazu, trotzdem danke! 
Bin raus hier, hätte ich nicht in hundert Jahren erträumt!


----------



## rutilus69

Mach mir noch den Mund wässrig. Ich muss mir noch die Angelerlaubnis für MV besorgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bin raus hier, hätte ich nicht in hundert Jahren erträumt!




Und das nur weil die Kirche ein paar alte Bräuche adaptiert hat?  

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## geomas

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Mach mir noch den Mund wässrig. Ich muss mir noch die Angelerlaubnis für MV besorgen



komma vorbei !

Im Ernst - falls Du hier mal Urlaub machst oder so - ich würd Dir ein paar Tipps geben, wo sich ein Ansitz auf Karauschen oder Tincas lohnt.
Und Zeit für einen Kaffee oder ein Pils und einen Plausch hätte ich vermutlich auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ey Leute - geht mal bitte in euch!
> All die Zeit läufts hier rundweg kollegial - ohne Modeinsatz - und nu wird sich hier derart angebratzt?




Komische Situationen entstehen hier immer dann wenn sich nicht an die - sonst sehr ordenlichen - Umgangsformen gehalten wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Komische Situationen entstehen hier immer dann wenn sich nicht an die - sonst sehr ordenlichen - Umgangsformen gehalten wird.


Und wenn Winter wird un der Ükel zum boardinternen laberthread wird


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja genau wenn Leute, die hier sonst nichts scheiben, hier reinplatzen und die Umgangsformen missachten.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Die Wogen werden sich auch wieder glätten - bei dem einen früher, bei dem anderen halt später!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> komma vorbei !
> 
> Im Ernst - falls Du hier mal Urlaub machst oder so - ich würd Dir ein paar Tipps geben, wo sich ein Ansitz auf Karauschen oder Tincas lohnt.
> Und Zeit für einen Kaffee oder ein Pils und einen Plausch hätte ich vermutlich auch.


Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an.  So weit ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Alter Schwede, ich hab gerade gefressen wie 10 Ägypter im Keltenland. Da brennt der fruchtbare Tannebaum morgen lichterloh auf dem Pott.  Ich hoffe die Festtage sind bald vorbei, ich muss Köfis stippen!


----------



## rutilus69

Glaub mir, hier ist es ähnlich. Vollgefressen, gut getrunken und wenn die Meute morgen aus dem Haus is muss ich schauen dass ich mal wieder die Rute schwinge


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, hier ist es ähnlich. Vollgefressen, gut getrunken und wenn die Meute morgen aus dem Haus is muss ich schauen dass ich mal wieder die Rute schwinge




Und danach angeln fahren!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, hier ist es ähnlich. Vollgefressen, gut getrunken und wenn die Meute morgen aus dem Haus is muss ich schauen dass ich mal wieder die Rute schwinge



Da hat wohl jemand Druck auf dem Füller. Jaja, Weihnachten, das Fest der Nächstenliebe!


----------



## rutilus69

Hab euch auch alle lieb


----------



## Dorschbremse

Ein Posting, das unserem lieben Ferkelfahnder Honeyball den Glanz in die Augen treiben würde....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

rustaweli schrieb:


> Brauchst nichts löschen und mir Bonus geben! Stehe dazu, trotzdem danke!
> Bin raus hier, hätte ich nicht in hundert Jahren erträumt!


Lieber rustaweli,
da zensiert und gelöscht worden ist weiß ich nicht was passiert ist, aber ich lese gerne das was Du schreibst. Lass dich nicht ärgern und bleib dabei!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, bin zurück vom Fluß nebenan.
> 
> An der wunderschönen alten Daiwa-Picker tat sich wenig. Jedenfalls bis kurz nach (offiziellem) Sonnenuntergang. So gegen vier sah man die Flanken von Kleinfischen blitzen, irgendwelche Räuber jagten direkt zu meinen Füßen, es gab öfters mal Zupfer an der weichsten Tip, die ich für die alte Daiwa-Rute habe.
> Aber keinen echten Biß. Im allerletzten „Büchsenlicht” hab ich einfach die Angelstelle „abgefächert”, den Köder (2 Pinkies) ne halbe Minute liegenlassen, neu ausgeworfen.
> Es gab dann etwa 16.20 noch einen Bilderbuch-Biß: deutliches Zurückfedern der Spitze, dann Geruckel. An Land kam ein Brassen von etwa 17, 18 cm.
> Bin also kein Schneider, gut so.
> 
> Und die Lehr' aus der Geschicht?
> Pfff, ich werde sicher die Tage auch tagsüber noch mal am Fluß nebenan pickern, dann aber andere Stellen probieren.
> Für die Dämmerung kommt evtl. doch ne einfache (Leucht-) Posenmontage in Frage.
> 
> Morgen und übermorgen werd ich je nach Lust und Laune auch los.


Petri zum Entschneidern.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen! Ferdi hat schon seine Weihnachtsbeute gemacht!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334629


Dir auch Frohe Weihnachten,schönes Foto.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Der Baum brennt, der Baum brennt!
> 
> Nicht bei mir zum Glück, aber _um die Schankwirtschaft mache ich mir schon etwas Sorgen_.
> Kommt zur Ruhe, Leute, bitte!


So sehe ich das auch. Weihnachten ist das Fest der Liebe und nicht zum zanken wegen irgendwelche Bäume oder so.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
ich hoffe Ihr seid alle schön durch den Heiligen Abend gekommen oder noch dabei. Toll, @geomas das Du es raus geschafft hast und Petri zum Weihnachtsbrassen, zünftig, zünftig. Und einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an @Fantastic Fishing- für die tolle Kiepe- Das ist ja wohl ein ganz wunderbarer Beweis für den Erfolg Deines Blogs- zu dem ich dir natürlich auch in 2020 viel Erfolg wünsche.
Neben den Gaben von meinen Lieben und dem wirklich tollen Wichtelpaket hat bei uns heute Abend der Ükel auch eine Rolle gespielt, denn ein lieber Ükelbruder hat mir ein geheimnisvolles Paket ausdrücklich für Mrs. Minimax zukommen lassen -ich war fast ein bisschen eifersüchtig, vor allem weil der Betreffende genau den Geschmack meiner Liebsten getroffen hat. Und dann hatte ich das Vergnügnen eine weiter Ükelbrudergabe öffnen zu dürfen, und herrjemine, ich sags wie es ist, da ist mir doch glatt etwas dabei ins Auge gekommen, und ich musste mich schon schneuzen. Beides werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal in Wort und Bild vorstellen.
Also liebe Freunde, den ersten herten Abend des Festtagsmarathons haben wir wohl alle überstanden, und die zwei Tage Kampfschlemmen und Familiendiplomatie reissen wir doch garantiert auf einer Backe ab (Wobei ich persönlich raus bin, die Missus und ich haben jetzt zwei Tage sturmfrei und mein einziges Problem ist, wie ich mir nen Bettlaken als Toga binden kann und ob der Cremant reicht)
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> ebenso wie Tobsens (wo ist der eingentlich?) Forderung nach dem Abkochen



Hier bin ich wieder! Sorry Jungs, die letzten Tage mit halber Baustelle wegen Renovierung, Ausmisten von 1/3 meines ganzen Krempels und Familienbesuch seit Samstag haben ihren Tribut gefordert. Jetzt hab ich mir drei Stunden Zeit für den Ükel genommen und bin wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle einen wunderbaren Tag mit euren Liebsten und dass noch zwei weitere darauf folgen mögen.

@geomas: Toller kleiner Bach! solche tiefen Gumpen gibts in meinen Rinnsalen nicht, da muss einfach was drin sitzen. Ich würde noch ein paar selbstgegrabene Regenwürmer mitnehmen, die haben sich bei mir als Allroundköder herausgestellt und wenn sonst nichts geht fängt man damit meistens zumindest noch einen Barsch, falls anwesend. Den Kanal werd ich mir auch mal vornehmen, solche Bäche sind anglerisch nochmal ganz was anderes und jeder Input wertvoll. Nochmal dazu:


geomas schrieb:


> Plan war die Angelei mit Bomb und auftreibendem Breadpunch.



Wie bekommst du den Breadpunch denn auftreibend? Bei mir sinkt der von sich aus immer.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wir sind eben mal mit dem Coco auf dem Trödelmarkt rumgeschlendert.
> Und wieder mal fündig geworden.. .



Lohnt sich sowas bzw. findet man auf größeren Flohmärkten regelmäßig mal brauchbares Angelgerät? Ich hab ja auch noch ein paar Rutentypen auf meiner Anschaffungsliste. 



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Angeljahrbuch 2019 zu gestalten. Ist immer ein schöner Rückblick auf das Jahr. Hat man auch das umgesetzt, was man sich vorgenommen hat, macht es überhaupt Sinn eine Saison grob zu planen? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr so an ein neues Angeljahr rangeht? Komplett spontan oder gehört Ihr eher ins strukturierte Lager, dass sich konkrete Ziele gesetzt hat?



Ich mache dauernd Pläne und setze sie dann oft doch nicht um aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen. Mein aktueller Plan sieht nurnoch vor, die nächsten Tage nochmal mit der Pose an meinen Hausbach zu gehen. Alle anderen Pläne wurden vorerst zu 'potentiellen Erarbeitungsfeldern' degradiert und werden nun je nach aktuellem Bedarf/Hauptinteresse der Reihe nach abgearbeitet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bloggen lohnt sich! Da wichtelt dir ein Leser doch tatsächlich eine neue Sitzkiepe zu, Sachen gibts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334618


Das ist mal mehr als nur sexy - schön dass eine harte Arbeit Früchte trägt- für die Kiepe hättest du lange sparen müssen. Freut mich echt riesig!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du den Breadpunch denn auftreibend? Bei mir sinkt der von sich aus immer.


Ich bin zwar nicht geo (auch wenn wir auf einem flüchtigen Blick sicher Verwechslungsgefahr verbreiten. Bei in ihrer Sehkraft sehr stark eingeschränkten Menschen) aber ich lasse die Brotscheiben ne Nacht im offenen Büggel verbringen. Lässt sich nicht mehr so schön stanzen aber treibt eine gewisse Zeit lang auf. Eine weisse styroporkugel aufs öhr geschoben hilt sicher auch




> Lohnt sich sowas bzw. findet man auf größeren Flohmärkten regelmäßig mal brauchbares Angelgerät? Ich hab ja auch noch ein paar Rutentypen auf meiner Anschaffungsliste.


Ich bin da zweigeteilt- meine eigenen Versuche waren durchwachsen (Haushaltsauflöser informieren sich recht genau über die Marktpreise) aber wenn ich gucke was unser @jason 1 da geschossen hat scheinen Flohmärkte potentielle Goldgruben zu sein


> Ich mache dauernd Pläne und setze sie dann oft doch nicht um aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen.


Ich kenne das von längeren Ansitzen, ich nenne dies Phänomen "Ansitzbräsigkeit" - es läuft zäh und je länger der Ansitz dauert desto mehr nährt sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, intrinsisch nochmal einen elementar anderen Ansatz  zu verfolgen 0
Und ich habe mir viel vorgenommen, und dennoch lande ich immer wieder mit Brot, Tulip und Pin an der Fulle. Und wenn es nur küttfische sind


----------



## Jason

Ich habe auch Pläne. Und zwar zum Baggersee. Willst du mit? Bist eingeladen werter Ükelbruder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - danke für die mutmachenden Worte in Sachen Bach/Gumpen! 
Ich freu mich schon total aufs Angeln dort, will aber die kommenden Tage wohl woanders „angreifen”.

#breadpunch

Breadpunch, also ausgestanzte Brotscheibchen, nutze ich in drei verschiedenen Varianten der Angelei:






So ein „Tönnchen” an einem 10er/12er Haken nutze ich gerne mit der Picker auf Nahdistanz.
Vorsichtiger weicher Wurf, die Montage bleibt nie länger als etwa 5 Minuten im Wasser. 
Wenn bis dahin kein Biß kommt wird eingekurbelt, neu beködert und ab dafür.
Auftreiben tut dieses „Tönnchen” normalerweise nicht.

Ohne Foto - plattgedrücktes Scheibchen auf einem 12er bis 16er Haken (kleinere Punches, wie sie die Stipper verwenden).
Auch diese treiben nicht auf und müssen sorgsam behandelt werden. Eher was zum Posenangeln auf kurze Distanz.






Auftreibende Breadpunch-Scheiben am Haar (mit Quickstop). Typischerweise sind die Scheibchen zusammengepreßt, wenn ich den Quickstop durch die „Discs” schiebe. Größe minimal 8mm, gerne 10 oder 12mm. 
Wenn man ein Auftreiben sicherstellen möchte, kann man mit einem halben Pop-Up oder etwas auftreibendem Schaumstoff (ich habe Scheibchen aus „Imitation Bread” von Enterpreise geschnitten) auf Nummer Supersicher gehen.
Auch die Kruste von „Magic Bread” sowie einige „normale Brotsorten” sollen stark auftreiben. 
Bei Gelegenheit möchte ich testweise die typischen Burger-Brötchen „punchen”.

YT ist voll von guten Videos zum Thema Bread & Bomb.


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> vorerst zu 'potentiellen Erarbeitungsfeldern' degradiert



nicht schlecht, gefällt mir, werde ich übernehmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Pläne. Und zwar zum Baggersee. Willst du mit? Bist eingeladen werter Ükelbruder.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gerne, wenn ich es zeitlich irgendwie schaffe. Weiter per WhatsApp?


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerne, wenn ich es zeitlich irgendwie schaffe. Weiter per WhatsApp?


So machen wir das. Gute Nacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die Hinweise bezüglich Bread Punch und Flohmärkte!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir viel vorgenommen, und dennoch lande ich immer wieder mit Brot, Tulip und Pin an der Fulle. Und wenn es nur küttfische sind



So siehts bei mir halt auch aus, meist an den 'großen' Bach, dabei hab ich da nur zwei der vielen Projekte potentiellen Erarbeitungsfelder.

@geomas: Noch nie gesehen, dass jemand sein Brot so aussticht in seiner expandierten Form. Ich kenne nur die mir vom Kochtopf eingebläute Methode Mikrowelle-Nudelholz-Hintern und dann bleiben die Scheiben tagelang schön dünn und kompakt und quellen im Wasser wieder fluffig auf...entspricht also Pi mal Daumen deiner zweiten genannten Methode. Muss ich wohl nochmal ein paar Videos auf YouTube gucken, um diese für mich neue Methode einschätzen zu können.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - mangels Mikrowelle drücke ich das Brot typischerweise mit dem Daumen zusammen, direkt bevor ich es aussteche. 
Ich hab neuerdings auch solche Punches von Preston, womit sich „flache Scheibchen” besser ausstechen lassen als mit dem auf dem Foto gezeigten Baitpunch.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir viel vorgenommen, und dennoch lande ich immer wieder mit Brot, Tulip und Pin an der Fulle. Und wenn es nur küttfische sind



Es sind immer diese Pläne- man muss, glaube ich aufpassen, dass man nicht in die Planfalle gerät, und sich selbst das Leben am Wasser sauer macht. Ich denke das kennen auch einege andere von uns: Man plant, sagen wir, mal richtig ins Schleienangeln einzusteigen, mit Montagen Tackle und sorgsam vorbereiteten und recherchierten Strategien_ und irgendwie findet man sich dann trottend auf Weissfische am Fluss. Und eigentlich könnt man gkücklich sein, weil, das Herz hats einem befohlen- aber es nagt und martert einen, dem Herz gefolgt zu sein und nicht dem Plan..
Man sollte sich frei machen von den Zwängen des "geplanten Programms"- Das ist ein Sachverhalt, der unser aller Leben bestimmt, und angeln wir nicht eigentlich um diesem zu entkommen? Es ist nicht einfach, aber man kann es schaffen, wir können Max Weber ein Schnippchen schlagen. Wer, wenn nicht wir?

Neben allerlei utopischen Methoden und Zielfischplänen will ich in der kommenden Saison (Auch so ein Quatsch, unsere Schuppigen Konfliktpartner haben keinen Kalender) verstärkt versuchen, mich von anglerischen Selbstverpflichtungen zu befreien und ohne diese eigentlich-solltest-Du-jetzt-die-Maifliegenzeit-nutzen-statt-zu-tulipen.

Aber natürlich, die Dosis macht das Gift, und allerlei Vorhaben sammeln sich in den langen Abenden an.. Vielleicht hilft es dieses Jahr, sich mal die Erkundung eines Gewässers oder einer Methode vorzunehmen. Es ist eigentlich ein ganz interessantes Thema, ich würde gerne für mich persönlich dieses furchtbare, fade und öder "ich sollte" aus der Angelei zu kriegen. Von der Wiege bis zur Bahre ist unser Leben vom "Ich sollte" bestimmt- kann man es von seinem Swim fernhalten? Ich weiss es nicht, ich würde gerne,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Es sind immer diese Pläne- man muss, glaube ich aufpassen, dass man nicht in die Planfalle gerät, und sich selbst das Leben am Wasser sauer macht. Ich denke das kennen auch einege andere von uns: Man plant, sagen wir, mal richtig ins Schleienangeln einzusteigen, mit Montagen Tackle und sorgsam vorbereiteten und recherchierten Strategien_ und irgendwie findet man sich dann trottend auf Weissfische am Fluss. Und eigentlich könnt man gkücklich sein, weil, das Herz hats einem befohlen- aber es nagt und martert einen, dem Herz gefolgt zu sein und nicht dem Plan..




Man muss dem Plan dann auch folgen.

Und es gbt nichts Schöneres als wenn ein Plan funktioniert(das wusste schon Cpt. Hannibal Smith)!


----------



## Minimax

oje oje, stimmt natürlich auch wieder, was gibt's Schönerers als wenn der Plan funktioniert? Hatte ich im Überschwang ganz vergessen lieber @Professor Tinca , am muss sich halt Durchwursteln zu seiner anglerischen Zufriedenheit.
(Colonel Smith übrigens, soviel Zeit muss sein. Übrigens, wenn wir früher auf dem Schulhof A-Team gespielt haben, musste ich immer Murdock sein. Rückblickend keine Überraschung)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Colonel Smith übrigens, soviel Zeit muss sein.




Du hast recht.
Die Erinnerungen verblassen langsam.


----------



## Hecht100+

.Warum verblassen lassen, jedes Wochenende auf RTL Nitro. Und wenn ich mir dann demnächst Minimaximus Murdock vorstellen kann, LOL.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achja?
Wusste ich gar nicht.
Muss mal gucken ob ich den Sender habe.....


----------



## Minimax

Ist n prima Sender, ich glaub die zeigen auch MASH. Oh, gutes Stichwort, auch dieses Jahr habe ich nicht meinen roten Hawkeye Pearce Bademantel geschenkt gekriegt, aber immerhin schon einmal einen Pyjama.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, MASH kommt in der Woche, jeden Tag 2 Folgen


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und das nur weil die Kirche ein paar alte Bräuche adaptiert hat?
> 
> Das hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Servus Allerseits!

Ging doch letztendlich garnicht mehr um Bräuche, sondern es wurde von jemanden ganz gezielt aus einer ekelhaften, verachtenden "Polit"ecke geschossen.
Sorry an Euch für die Überreaktion! Bei sowas werde ich gleich verrückt und folge dem Motto "Wehret den Anfängen", auch im Alltag und vor allem in der Erziehung. Aber hier war wohl der falsche Ort und vor allem der absolut falsche Zeitpunkt, von der Wortwahl mal komplett abgesehen.
Da Flucht ergreifen wohl aber der letzte Weg zum Ziel ist, und Ihr mir ja auch irgendwie ans Herz gewachsen seid, bleibe ich natürlich.
Aber hoffentlich mehren sich die Überfälle von komischen Besuchern hier nicht.

Also liebe Ükelbrüder . Sorry und Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## rustaweli

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die Wogen werden sich auch wieder glätten - bei dem einen früher, bei dem anderen halt später!



Sorry für die Arbeit an Heilig Abend!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei sowas werde ich gleich verrückt




Egal was es ist, immer erst durchatmen und überlegen!

Beleidigungen und Raserei sind niemals gut!


----------



## Dorschbremse

Alles gut - da nicht für!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 
Sehr nice die Variante mit der Semmel. Eine kleine Frage hab ich da aber noch: Hat dein Ausstecher nicht so einen Schlitz wo du gleich mit den haken durch die semmel stechen kannst?


----------



## Waller Michel

Weihnachten ist manchmal schon ein nicht unerheblicher Stressfaktor ,sehe ich auch bei Uns /mir .
3 Tage lang Leute bewirten, vorher den Krieg in den Läden usw usw. 
Wir für unseren Teil, sind nächstes Jahr wieder in Spanien, das haben wir uns geschworen heute morgen. 
Lasst uns "Alle ! " hier so weiter machen wie bisher, es war doch richtig schön hier !
Die Betonung liegt da auf jeden Fall bei " Alle "

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jungs, führt keine Dispute, geht ans Wasser! Es beißt, der erste weihnachtsbrassen ist gefangen, und was ein Schöner!


----------



## Minimax

Petri @Wuemmehunter Ein weiterer Weihnachtsfisch- und genau wie Geos Exemplar ein Brassen. Mal sehen, was hier so über die Feiertage angelandet wird!
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Zitat gelöscht - by ralle

Sind wir wieder so weit?! Diese Dialektik ist doch schon selbstaussagend!
Aber möchte meinen Ükeln nicht weiter den Thread vermiesen, somit lasse ich es.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, führt keine Dispute, geht ans Wasser! Es beißt, der erste weihnachtsbrassen ist gefangen, und was ein Schöner!
> Anhang anzeigen 334717



Klasse, dickes "Petri"!


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri @Wuemmehunter Ein weiterer Weihnachtsfisch- und genau wie Geos Exemplar ein Brassen. Mal sehen, was hier so über die Feiertage angelandet wird!
> hg
> Minimax



Oh, und natürlich auch ein frohes Fest an Deinen lieben Ferdinand! Als ich klein war, wurde unsere Familie von Holle, einer meistens schlechtgelaunten Dackelin begleitet. DIe hat immer Pansen (Und ne Schleife am Halsband) zum Fest gekriegt. Gibt's auch für die Ükel-Hunde Weihnachtsspezereien?


----------



## geomas

Bin aufs Land gefahren, Mal sehen, ob ich auch nen Brachsen erwische.
Petri, @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, führt keine Dispute, geht ans Wasser! Es beißt, der erste weihnachtsbrassen ist gefangen, und was ein Schöner!
> Anhang anzeigen 334717



Ich würde nix lieber tun als das ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und natürlich auch ein frohes Fest an Deinen lieben Ferdinand! Als ich klein war, wurde unsere Familie von Holle, einer meistens schlechtgelaunten Dackelin begleitet. DIe hat immer Pansen (Und ne Schleife am Halsband) zum Fest gekriegt. Gibt's auch für die Ükel-Hunde Weihnachtsspezereien?


Für Ferdi gab es Ochsenziemer und Schweineohren..


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Für Ferdi gab es Ochsenziemer und Schweineohren..


Unsere Schila hat zusätzlich zum dicken Knochen eine mit Leberwurst geschmierte harte Brötchenhälfe bekommen, ihre Leibspeise


----------



## Waller Michel

Schön das wir da nicht alleine so drauf sind  unsere Hunde hatten auch ein Leckerle unter dem Baum 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> unsere Hunde hatten auch ein Leckerle unter dem Baum
> 
> LG Michael



Welches denn?


----------



## Kochtopf

Es gab als hors d'euvre ein Schweineohr gefolgt von der Hauptspeise - 2 Dosen Nassfutter 'Ente mit Süßkartoffel und Preiselbeeren' und zum Nachtisch etwas trockene Pferdelunge... und das Töpfchen hatte bei meinem wichteleinkauf darauf bestanden, unserer Catinka ein Quietschspielzeug zu schenken - insofern hat der Hund neben meiner Tochter am meisten bekommen


----------



## Minimax

Oh, da ist die Catinka ja wirklich reich beschenkt worden. Übrigens, was ich so vom Töpfchen und ihrer Durchsetzungskraft und sozialer Ader höre, schätze ich das sie in weniger als 2 Jahren den Laden bei Euch schmeisst…..


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Welches denn?



Wir haben ja zwei ganz kleine Hunde und die hatte so zwei Kaustängelchen bekommen das Zeug lieben die 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Vorn paar Tagen waren die Nachbarn aufn Plausch und ein Glas Wein oder zwei zu Besuch. Und natürlich haben sie Frau Nachbars Hündchen mitgebracht, und als guter Gastgeber hab ich für den süssen kleinen Köter (hat ne abenteuerliche  Biographie) auch ein Leckerli bereitgestellt


----------



## Waller Michel

Mal eine Frage an Euch? 
Wir sind ja viele unterwegs, auch ins Ausland zum Angeln ,dann muss man natürlich auch andere Dinge mitschleppen außer Tackel !
Auch mit einem Kombi kommt man dann was den Platz angeht schnell an seine Grenzen. Dazu kommt natürlich das man auf einer sehr langen Fahrt nicht unbedingt lange Steckruten quer durch das Fahrzeug haben möchte. ......
Das bedeutet entweder Jetbag auf dem Dach oder wenn es die Art des Angelns erlaubt auch Teleskopruten .
Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage !
Kennt jemand die Daiwa Feeder Powermesh Tele Länge 3,60 Meter WG 120 Gramm ? Kann man die kaufen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und natürlich auch ein frohes Fest an Deinen lieben Ferdinand! Als ich klein war, wurde unsere Familie von Holle, einer meistens schlechtgelaunten Dackelin begleitet. DIe hat immer Pansen (Und ne Schleife am Halsband) zum Fest gekriegt. Gibt's auch für die Ükel-Hunde Weihnachtsspezereien?



Roulade, Grünkohl, Sauce, Kartoffeln.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Roulade, Grünkohl, Sauce, Kartoffeln.



hahaha, ich stell mir grad vor wie Dein Charlie schmatzend diese Köstlichkeiten geniesst, und Du grumpy am Küchentisch dir ein Schälchen Rotaugenfutter trocken reinmampfst- alles fürs Projekt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, ich stell mir grad vor wie Dein Charlie schmatzend diese Köstlichkeiten geniesst, und Du grumpy am Küchentisch dir ein Schälchen Rotaugenfutter trocken reinmampfst- alles fürs Projekt!



Ich habe noch die Köderfische im Tiefkühler, zur Not gibt es ein Tatar aus Hafensprotten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach jA: den Schinkenknochen meines Wichtelgeschenkes wird Tinke nurbin homöopathischen Dosen bekommen - eine Nacht in der Tierklinik wegen Knochenschiss hat gereicht (um so mehr freut sie sich wenn knochenzeit ist)


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> gibt es ein Tatar aus Hafensprotten.


uhh-mhm.. tres chic, gefällt ma.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> uhh-mhm.. tres chic, gefällt ma.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, führt keine Dispute, geht ans Wasser! Es beißt, der erste weihnachtsbrassen ist gefangen, und was ein Schöner!
> Anhang anzeigen 334717


Dickes Petri,schöner Brassen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Bin aufs Land gefahren, Mal sehen, ob ich auch nen Brachsen erwische.
> Petri, @Wuemmehunter !


Viel Spaß und Glück.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, führt keine Dispute, geht ans Wasser! Es beißt, der erste weihnachtsbrassen ist gefangen, und was ein Schöner!
> Anhang anzeigen 334717


Dickes Petri  
Schöner Weihnachtsfisch...


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Schön das wir da nicht alleine so drauf sind  unsere Hunde hatten auch ein Leckerle unter dem Baum
> 
> LG Michael



Unser Hund war das Leckerchen unterm Baum...


----------



## phirania

Schön für die Vierbeinigen Gesellen zu Weihnachten...
Aber bedenket der schlimmen Zeit über den Jahreswechsel....
Nicht jeder kommt klar mit der Ballerei.


----------



## rhinefisher

Noch etwas zu Trödelmärten: Meine Angetraute trödelt selbst 3-4 mal jährlich und wir besuchen 2 Dutzend Märkte im Jahr.
Wenn ich eine schöne Rute pro Jahr sehe, ist das viel.. .
Köder und schöne Posen finde ich deutlich häufiger, aber auch nicht immer.
Nur fürs Angelgerät zum Trödel zu laufen bringt nix.. .


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Schön für die Vierbeinigen Gesellen zu Weihnachten...
> Aber bedenket der schlimmen Zeit über den Jahreswechsel....
> Nicht jeder kommt klar mit der Ballerei.


Ist definitiv schlimm, ich mache zum Glück die Erfahrung, dass seit ein paar Jahren um uns herum immer weniger Böller knallen, letztes Jahr war die nächste Knaller-Versammlung ca. 200m von unserem Haus entfernt, die nächsten Nachbarn haben alle nach und nach das knallen eingestellt, wir treffen uns nur vor den Türen und stoßen gemeinsam an. Ein guter Trend, wahrscheinlich aber nicht überall. Was mich aber wirklich mehr nervt ist, dass schon gestern Böller in der Entfernung zu hören waren, da werden in den nächsten Tagen wieder vermehrt Junge Leute böllernd durch die Gegend streifen und einen heiden Spass dabei haben, Böller in die Straßen und Gärten zu werfen...  leider muss ich ja zugeben, dass ich das in meinen Teen Zeiten auch gern getan habe


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin nur froh dass unser Hundekind so schussfest wie temperamentvoll ist


----------



## Nacktangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> leider muss ich ja zugeben, dass ich das in meinen Teen Zeiten auch gern getan habe


In Deutschland ist doch sonst alles verboten und reguliert, sei es jedem gegönnt 
Frohe Weihnachten allerseits!


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter ein herzliches Petri Heil zur dicken Brassen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde der Weihnachtsbrassen könnte eine Ükeltradition werden - der fang einer Brasse am heiligen Abend soll ein gutes Omen für das kommende Angeljahr sein


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Noch etwas zu Trödelmärten: Meine Angetraute trödelt selbst 3-4 mal jährlich und wir besuchen 2 Dutzend Märkte im Jahr.
> Wenn ich eine schöne Rute pro Jahr sehe, ist das viel.. .
> Köder und schöne Posen finde ich deutlich häufiger, aber auch nicht immer.
> Nur fürs Angelgerät zum Trödel zu laufen bringt nix.. .


Für ein wahres Schnäppchen muss man echt Glück haben. Vor allem sollte man früh auf dem Trödelmarkt sein, sonst sind die guten Sachen weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde der Weihnachtsbrassen könnte eine Ükeltradition werden - der fang einer Brasse am heiligen Abend soll ein gutes Omen für das kommende Angeljahr sein



Absolut! Wer eine Brasse fängt am heiligen Abend, auf dessen Wegen sollen die Flussgötter lächeln!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut! Wer eine Brasse fängt am heiligen Abend, auf dessen Wegen sollen die Flussgötter lächeln!


Man muss aber erst einmal auf Heiligabend zum angeln kommen. Wenn ich auf den Gedanken kommen würde, würde meine Liebste mir die Weihnachtsgans um die Ohren schleudern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Man muss aber erst einmal auf Heiligabend zum angeln kommen. Wenn ich auf den Gedanken kommen würde, würde meine Liebste mir die Weihnachtsgans um die Ohren schleudern.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Niemand hat gesagt, es wäre einfach


----------



## yukonjack

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist definitiv schlimm, ich mache zum Glück die Erfahrung, dass seit ein paar Jahren um uns herum immer weniger Böller knallen, letztes Jahr war die nächste Knaller-Versammlung ca. 200m von unserem Haus entfernt, die nächsten Nachbarn haben alle nach und nach das knallen eingestellt, wir treffen uns nur vor den Türen und stoßen gemeinsam an. Ein guter Trend, wahrscheinlich aber nicht überall. Was mich aber wirklich mehr nervt ist, dass schon gestern Böller in der Entfernung zu hören waren, da werden in den nächsten Tagen wieder vermehrt Junge Leute böllernd durch die Gegend streifen und einen heiden Spass dabei haben, Böller in die Straßen und Gärten zu werfen...  leider muss ich ja zugeben, dass ich das in meinen Teen Zeiten auch gern getan habe



Stimmt, aber das vergessen die meisten Leute heute.


----------



## Dorschbremse

jason 1 schrieb:


> Man muss aber erst einmal auf Heiligabend zum angeln kommen. Wenn ich auf den Gedanken kommen würde, würde meine Liebste mir die Weihnachtsgans um die Ohren schleudern.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Aus diesem Grunde ist für Heiligabend ganz klar Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen die erste Wahl - alles knochenfrei und weich, gibt lediglich ein paar Fettflecken anne Tapete.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, das weihnachtliche Feedern ist beendet, wir sitzen wieder unter dem Tannenbaum! Im Ofen durftet schon der Braten, den es nachher geben wird. Ich war heute mit der Acolyte an meinem kleinen Lieblingsfluss. Ich habe mit einer Durchlaufmontage gefischt, am Ende hing ein 16er Haken, den ich, wie es das Lehrbuch bei kalten Wassertemperaturen empfiehlt, mit einer einzelnen Made beködert habe. Für Pinkes hätte ich vor Weihnachten noch ne halbe Weltreise unternehmen müssen, das wollte ich nicht. Außer etwas Ködergelutsche hat eine einzelne Made nichts gebracht. Also, den 16 Haken gegen ein 12er getauscht und mit jeweils einem Caster und zwei fetten Maden bestückt. Der kleine Feederkorb (1o gr und kaum größer als ein Fingerhut) wurde mit geschreddertem Toast beladen, mit einem Schuss Buttervanille gepimpt (wir haben schließlich Weihnachten)  und in gut 25 Meter Entfernung am gegenüberliegenden Ufer angeboten.
Jau, der erste Brassen hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und dürfte gute 45 cm gehabt haben. Ein zweiter, etwas kleinerer folgte gute 20 Minuten später, dann schlug die Stunde der Plötzen. Ein knappes Duzend konnte ich fangen, bevor der Appetit der Fische offenkundig gestillt war. Wir haben dann Zusammengepackt und noch einen kleines Erkundungsspaziergang gemacht und dabei einiges an Müll gefunden und mitgenommen. Nur drei Röhrenfernseher habe ich ohne Watstiefel nicht aus dem Wasser zerren können. Vermutlich hat irgendein Idiot die Teile von einer Brücke in den Fluss geworfen, Schweine gibt es..  Die Fernseher werde ich spätestens am Neujahrstag bergen, denn dann geht es zum Neujahrsangeln wieder an den kleinen Fluss! Fazit des heutigen Tages: Weihnachten kann so schön sein, vor allem wenn man im kalten Wasser gut fängt. So, und jetzt muss ich mir schnell ein frisches Hemd anziehen und den Tisch decken....


----------



## Waller Michel

Also wems an Böllern mangelt ,darf sich hier herzlich eingeladen fühlen. 
Hier gehen seit 2 Wochen  ( Metro Fegro hatte Die ) alle 10 Min einer hoch .
Idioten sterben halt nicht aus. 


LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ganz toll, Stephan(abgesehen von den Fernsehern).

Petri Heil!


----------



## rhinefisher

So, zurück vom Rhein. 30 Minuten hatte ich mir gegeben - 1 Stunde ist es dann geworden.
2 Grundeln...
Irgendwie scheine ich das Angeln verlernt zu haben..


----------



## Waller Michel

Ach was @rhinefisher 
Bist ja noch nicht mal Schneider ! Und selbst das ist um die Jahreszeit am Rhein keine Schwierigkeit 
Selbst im Sommer kann das passieren. 
Ich komme ja gebürtig vom Rhein, wie ich dann dort weggezogen bin , war ich erstmal dort ein paar Jahre nicht mehr Angeln ....
Irgendwann hatte es mich dann mit der Rute zurück an den Rhein gezogen an meine alten Spots ......oh mein Gott, was hatte ich geschneidert 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, das weihnachtliche Feedern ist beendet, wir sitzen wieder unter dem Tannenbaum! Im Ofen durftet schon der Braten, den es nachher geben wird. Ich war heute mit der Acolyte an meinem kleinen Lieblingsfluss. Ich habe mit einer Durchlaufmontage gefischt, am Ende hing ein 16er Haken, den ich, wie es das Lehrbuch bei kalten Wassertemperaturen empfiehlt, mit einer einzelnen Made beködert habe. Für Pinkes hätte ich vor Weihnachten noch ne halbe Weltreise unternehmen müssen, das wollte ich nicht. Außer etwas Ködergelutsche hat eine einzelne Made nichts gebracht. Also, den 16 Haken gegen ein 12er getauscht und mit jeweils einem Caster und zwei fetten Maden bestückt. Der kleine Feederkorb (1o gr und kaum größer als ein Fingerhut) wurde mit geschreddertem Toast beladen, mit einem Schuss Buttervanille gepimpt (wir haben schließlich Weihnachten)  und in gut 25 Meter Entfernung am gegenüberliegenden Ufer angeboten.
> Jau, der erste Brassen hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und dürfte gute 45 cm gehabt haben. Ein zweiter, etwas kleinerer folgte gute 20 Minuten später, dann schlug die Stunde der Plötzen. Ein knappes Duzend konnte ich fangen, bevor der Appetit der Fische offenkundig gestillt war. Wir haben dann Zusammengepackt und noch einen kleines Erkundungsspaziergang gemacht und dabei einiges an Müll gefunden und mitgenommen. Nur drei Röhrenfernseher habe ich ohne Watstiefel nicht aus dem Wasser zerren können. Vermutlich hat irgendein Idiot die Teile von einer Brücke in den Fluss geworfen, Schweine gibt es..  Die Fernseher werde ich spätestens am Neujahrstag bergen, denn dann geht es zum Neujahrsangeln wieder an den kleinen Fluss! Fazit des heutigen Tages: Weihnachten kann so schön sein, vor allem wenn man im kalten Wasser gut fängt. So, und jetzt muss ich mir schnell ein frisches Hemd anziehen und den Tisch decken....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334736
> Anhang anzeigen 334737
> Anhang anzeigen 334738



Das mit dem Fernseher ist natürlich eine riesige Sauerei ! Wenn ich mal jemand dabei erwischen würde. ....der bekommt sofort eine Anzeige! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht, @Wuemmehunter !

Bei mir gabs nur 2 Miniplötz auf Breadpunch - habe mit klammen Fingern (es war viel ungemütlicher, naßkaltwindig, als gedacht) die meisten Bisse versemmelt.
Den Angeltrip bereue ich dennoch nicht.
Der Feederchair gefällt mir immer besser.

Zum Thema Breadpunch und Punches und auftreibendes Brot schreibe ich bei Gelegenheit noch was.


Nachtrach:





Schön rutschig, der Steg und der Steg zum Steg... Zum Glück bin ich in der Senkrechten geblieben.
Hatte vor der Fahrt zum Teich Sorge, daß der Steg gesperrt oder gar „zurückgebaut” worden sein könnte.
Foto mit dem Telefon vorm Angeln


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht, @Wuemmehunter !
> 
> Petri zu den Plötzen !
> Bei mir gabs nur 2 Miniplötz auf Breadpunch - habe mit klammen Fingern (es war viel ungemütlicher, naßkaltwindig, als gedacht) die meisten Bisse versemmelt.
> Den Angeltrip bereue ich dennoch nicht.
> Der Feederchair gefällt mir immer besser.
> 
> Zum Thema Breadpunch und Punches und auftreibendes Brot schreibe ich bei Gelegenheit noch was.



Bin auch als wegen einem Feederstuhl am Gucken!  Hab da einen im Netz gefunden, der sieht richtig toll und breit aus ....
Und extrem stabil, allerdings sind die Rohre 35mm und nicht 25mm .
Dafür ist dann schwerer Zubehör zu bekommen. 
Dann habe ich noch den Matrix delux im Auge und den von Behr ,den finde ich auch richtig gut! 
Hoffe das im Januar der Gerlinger Katalog den Weg zu mir findet ,mal gucken was es dort noch so gibt ?
Jedenfalls ist ein Feederstuhl wirklich bequemer als ne Feederkiepe 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Petri Georg. Das Wetter ist wirklich bescheiden. Bei uns ist es viel am regnen. Hoffentlich ist das bis Sonntag durch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#feederchair
#sitzkiepe

Viele aktuelle Zubehörteile kommen offenbar mit allen möglichen Adaptern, um die Anbauteile kompatibel zu den verschiedenen Systemen zu machen.
Hab ich so festgestellt (=bei mir stapeln sich die Adapter).


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 - es hat nur etwa 15 Minuten richtig geregnet, dafür aber etwa 2/3 der Zeit auf dem Steg ganz fein „sprühgeregnet”. 
Der feine Wassernebel zieht schön rein...

Ich drücke Dir (und el Potto) die Daumen für den See-Ansitz!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> #feederchair
> #sitzkiepe
> 
> Viele aktuelle Zubehörteile kommen offenbar mit allen möglichen Adaptern, um die Anbauteile kompatibel zu den verschiedenen Systemen zu machen.
> Hab ich so festgestellt (=bei mir stapeln sich die Adapter).



Danke für die Info ! Da muss ich mich direkt mal schlau machen! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ich hab so'n Ködertablett von Korum und diverse Anbauteile von Matrix, die kamen alle mit Adaptern.
Adapter = „Einsatzmuffen” für die Rundklemme oder wie man dies nennt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir (und el Potto) die Daumen für den See-Ansitz!


Danke. Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf. Heute Abend fange ich schon mal an meine Kiepe zu sortieren. Bin schon ganz hibbelig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab so'n Ködertablett von Korum und diverse Anbauteile von Matrix, die kamen alle mit Adaptern.
> Adapter = „Einsatzmuffen” für die Rundklemme oder wie man dies nennt.



Hab gerade mal im Netz gestöbert! 
Du hast absolut Recht! 
Das dürfte gar kein Thema sein! 

Danke und LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Oha, 
das klingt ja spannend ein Gipfeltreffen Sektion-Zentral... Da müsst ihr unbedingt von berichten. Herzliches Petri auch an die Fänger des Tages, ob Brasse, Plötze oder Grundel ! Ist ja doch richtig was los an den Ufern in the ÜK!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht, @Wuemmehunter !
> 
> Bei mir gabs nur 2 Miniplötz auf Breadpunch - habe mit klammen Fingern (es war viel ungemütlicher, naßkaltwindig, als gedacht) die meisten Bisse versemmelt.
> Den Angeltrip bereue ich dennoch nicht.
> Der Feederchair gefällt mir immer besser.
> 
> Zum Thema Breadpunch und Punches und auftreibendes Brot schreibe ich bei Gelegenheit noch was.
> 
> 
> Nachtrach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön rutschig, der Steg und der Steg zum Steg... Zum Glück bin ich in der Senkrechten geblieben.
> Hatte vor der Fahrt zum Teich Sorge, daß der Steg gesperrt oder gar „zurückgebaut” worden sein könnte.
> Foto mit dem Telefon vorm Angeln



Mit Handy? Was für ein schönes Foto, herrlich getroffen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also wems an Böllern mangelt ,darf sich hier herzlich eingeladen fühlen.
> Hier gehen seit 2 Wochen  ( Metro Fegro hatte Die ) alle 10 Min einer hoch .
> Idioten sterben halt nicht aus



Das geht bei uns jetzt dann erst los. Dadurch das die CZ nicht weit ist sind einige billig Böller im Umlauf.
Auch wenn an der Grenze Kontrollen sind bringen die Leute immer die Sachen noch rüber. 
Gut das ich das Geld lieber in andere Sachen investiere 

@Wuemmehunter 
Petri zur Brachse


----------



## Jason

Durch diese Böller aus CZ oder Polen hat schon so mancher seine Finger verloren. Selbst schuld. Seid Jahren kaufe ich kein Feuerwerk mehr. Früher ja, wo mein Sohn noch jünger war. 
Für unsere Katze ist das die schlimmste Jahreszeit. Bin immer froh, wenn die Ballerei vorbei ist. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das geht bei uns jetzt dann erst los. Dadurch das die CZ nicht weit ist sind einige billig Böller im Umlauf.
> Auch wenn an der Grenze Kontrollen sind bringen die Leute immer die Sachen noch rüber.
> Gut das ich das Geld lieber in andere Sachen investiere
> 
> @Wuemmehunter
> Petri zur Brachse



Da wo ich wohne profiliert man sich dadurch wer mehr und lautere Böller hat ,steigt wahrscheinlich in der Heraschi? 

Ich persönlich kaufe mir auch lieber ne Rute oder Rolle für das Geld, da hab ich 10 Jahre etwas davon. 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da wo ich wohne profiliert man sich dadurch wer mehr und lautere Böller hat ,steigt wahrscheinlich in der Heraschi?
> 
> Ich persönlich kaufe mir auch lieber ne Rute oder Rolle für das Geld, da hab ich 10 Jahre etwas davon.
> 
> LG Michael


Recht hast du. *Ich *erfreu mich an der Ballerei vom Nachbarn, *der* darf aber nicht mit meiner neuen Rute angeln.


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> *Ich *erfreu mich an der Ballerei vom Nachbarn


So mach ich es auch. Und ich habe auch Polen als Nachbarn. Das sind sehr nette Menschen. Und die lassen es so richtig krachen. Aber zum Leid unserer Katze.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Mal ne Frage an unsere Leute aus dem schönen Osten der Republik.
Bekommt man eigentlich noch irgendwo DAV Jahreskarten ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ? Oder wurde das jetzt eingestellt? 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an unsere Leute aus dem schönen Osten der Republik.
> Bekommt man eigentlich noch irgendwo *DAV Jahreskarten* ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ? Oder wurde das jetzt eingestellt?
> 
> LG Michael




Wurde eingestellt als der DAV aufgelöst bzw. an den VDSF übereignet wurde.

Heißt ja seitdem DAFV der Laden.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an unsere Leute aus dem schönen Osten der Republik.
> Bekommt man eigentlich noch irgendwo DAV Jahreskarten ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ? Oder wurde das jetzt eingestellt?
> 
> LG Michael



In vielen (den meisten?) Angelläden gibt es auf jeden Fall Fake-Vereine, wo Du sozusagen zur Vereinsmitgliedschaft und Marke rund ums Jahr und jederzeit die Jahreskarte für das jeweilige Bundesland kaufen kannst. Und dann kannst Du dir natürlich fürn Appel undn Ei weitere Landesjahreskarten dazu kaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Landesanglerverband MV verkauft aber noch Jahreskarten an Nichtmitglieder:





__





						Angelkarten | LAV MV e.V.
					






					www.lav-mv.de
				




Ich denke dass andere LAVs das auch so handhaben.

Musst du mal googlen Micha.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wurde eingestellt als der DAV aufgelöst bzw. an den VDSF übereignet wurde.
> 
> Heißt ja seitdem DAFV der Laden.



Ja klar !
Umgangssprachlich heißt es in Brandenburg aber immer noch DAV bzw DAV karte ......
Will halt drüben nicht mehr in einen Verein, dazu ist es zu weit! 
Damals hatte halt ne Jahreskarte vom Angelladen 65 Euro gekostet, das hätte sich gelohnt. 
Die Vereine sind auch nicht viel teurer, dafür wäre ich aber zu selten da , das wäre dann unfair dem Verein gegenüber. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> In vielen (den meisten?) Angelläden gibt es auf jeden Fall Fake-Vereine, wo Du sozusagen zur Vereinsmitgliedschaft und Marke rund ums Jahr und jederzeit die Jahreskarte für das jeweilige Bundesland kaufen kannst. Und dann kannst Du dir natürlich fürn Appel undn Ei weitere Landesjahreskarten dazu kaufen.



Ganz genau das suche ich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Landesanglerverband MV verkauft aber noch Jahreskarten an Nichtmitglieder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelkarten | LAV MV e.V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lav-mv.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke dass andere LAVs das auch so handhaben.
> 
> Musst du mal googlen Micha.



Daaaanke ! Mach ich mal !

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,ich habe mal geguckt, unter der Hand bekommt man die Karten noch! 
Mit wird dann proforma Mitglied in einem Verein, ohne Rechte und Pflichten! 
Das ist genau das was ich suche! 

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin jetzt 3 Jahre aus Brandenburg weg ,ich vermisse es ganz schön! 
War wirklich ne tolle Zeit drüben ! Nette Menschen und ne tolle Gegend ,gerade zum Angeln !
Irgendwie geht es da viele persönlicher zu !


LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht es da viel persönlicher zu !




Ja so sind wir Ossis.


----------



## Waller Michel

Im Herzen bin ich auch einer   

LG Michael 

PS : habe jetzt Lust mir von City " Am Fenster " anzuhören


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Wuemmehunter, lieber @geomas: Dickes Petri zu euren Weihnachtsfischen. Schön, dass es noch ein paar Ükel über Weihnachten ans Wasser geschafft haben 



Minimax schrieb:


> Man sollte sich frei machen von den Zwängen des "geplanten Programms"- Das ist ein Sachverhalt, der unser aller Leben bestimmt, und angeln wir nicht eigentlich um diesem zu entkommen?



Das sind wahre Worte, lieber Mini.



geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - mangels Mikrowelle drücke ich das Brot typischerweise mit dem Daumen zusammen, direkt bevor ich es aussteche.
> Ich hab neuerdings auch solche Punches von Preston, womit sich „flache Scheibchen” besser ausstechen lassen als mit dem auf dem Foto gezeigten Baitpunch.



Sind das dann die mit nem kleinen Schlitz an der Seite zum Haken einhaken? So einen hab ich mir selbst gebaut und der funktioniert auch halbwegs. Wenn ich jetzt öfters mit Brot losziehe (und der Eindruck drängt sich mir derzeit auf), werde ich mir aber auch noch ein richtiges Set mit verschiedenen Größen besorgen.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf. Heute Abend fange ich schon mal an meine Kiepe zu sortieren. Bin schon ganz hibbelig.



Wann ist es denn so weit? 


Ich war heute auch noch am Wasser, genauer an meinem kleinen Hausbach/Wiesengraben, an den ich dieses Jahr nochmal gerne wollte. Ein paar Maden in der Dose waren noch in fangtauglichem Zustand und wurden nochmal kurz frisch gemacht. Nachdem sich das Haus heute unerwartet früh geleert hatte, bin ich da spontan noch hin und war kurz vor Sonnenuntergang am favorisierten Swim. Hier zeigte sich gleich wieder der Vorteil der vormontierten, aufgewickelten Stippmontagen - erst alles vor Ort montieren wäre zeitlich nicht drin gewesen und ich wäre gar nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen. Die Stipperei fängt an, vermehrt Spaß zu machen.

Das Wasser im Bach war leicht erhöht und gut angetrübt, ideale Bedingungen also für ein paar Rotaugen, Hasel und eventuell einen Döbel. Alande sollen dort auch vorkommen (wäre in einem norddeutschen Wiesenbach auch komisch, wenn nicht), aber bisher habe ich noch nie einen Aland als solchen identifiziert, auch wenn ich sicher schon mal welche gefangen haben muss. Daher habe ich mit denen nicht gerechnet, wenn auch insgeheim drauf gehofft, eines der 'Rotaugen' zu fangen und umdeklarieren zu können. Die ersten zwei/drei Driften brachten nur einen Hänger. Dann ging die Pose bei der nächsten Drift wieder auf Tauchgang, aber dieses mal merklich anders. Ein vorsichtiger Anschlag bestätigte meinen Eindruck und am anderen Ende der Schnur zeigte sich ein für diesen Bach recht großer, noch unbestimmter Cyprinide, mein Tipp ging in Richtung Rotauge an die 30 cm. Tja, falsch gedacht...weder wars ein Rotauge, noch hörte die Skala bei "an die 30 cm" auf. Im Keschert lag mein erster (gesichert identifizierter) Aland mit einer Länge von 40 cm und einem geschätztem Gewicht um 1 kg. Wie groß da meine Freude war könnt ihr euch sicher denken! 

Aber nicht nur das, bei dem gefangenen Fisch handelte es sich auch noch um eine seltene, annuelle Lokalform des Alands, den *Leuciscus idus santa*. Ein Bild dieser seltenen Laune der Natur möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten und wünsche euch damit zugleich Frohe Weihnachten!






Damit hab ich jetzt ein anglerisch spannendes Jahr hinter mir mit 6 erstmalig gefangenen (und auch erkannten) Fischarten. Und das alles eigentlich nur, weil mich der Ükel immer wieder angestachelt und mir neue Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt hat. Dafür ein dickes Dankeschön an euch, Jungs!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja so sind wir Ossis.


Ossis sind nette Menschen. Ich bin ja auch fast ein Halber  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch noch am Wasser, genauer an meinem kleinen Hausbach/Wiesengraben, an den ich dieses Jahr nochmal gerne wollte. Ein paar Maden in der Dose waren noch in fangtauglichem Zustand und wurden nochmal kurz frisch gemacht. Nachdem sich das Haus heute unerwartet früh geleert hatte, bin ich da spontan noch hin und war kurz vor Sonnenuntergang am favorisierten Swim. Hier zeigte sich gleich wieder der Vorteil der vormontierten, aufgewickelten Stippmontagen - erst alles vor Ort montieren wäre zeitlich nicht drin gewesen und ich wäre gar nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen. Die Stipperei fängt an, vermehrt Spaß zu machen.
> 
> Das Wasser im Bach war leicht erhöht und gut angetrübt, ideale Bedingungen also für ein paar Rotaugen, Hasel und eventuell einen Döbel. Alande sollen dort auch vorkommen (wäre in einem norddeutschen Wiesenbach auch komisch, wenn nicht), aber bisher habe ich noch nie einen Aland als solchen identifiziert, auch wenn ich sicher schon mal welche gefangen haben muss. Daher habe ich mit denen nicht gerechnet, wenn auch insgeheim drauf gehofft, eines der 'Rotaugen' zu fangen und umdeklarieren zu können. Die ersten zwei/drei Driften brachten nur einen Hänger. Dann ging die Pose bei der nächsten Drift wieder auf Tauchgang, aber dieses mal merklich anders. Ein vorsichtiger Anschlag bestätigte meinen Eindruck und am anderen Ende der Schnur zeigte sich ein für diesen Bach recht großer, noch unbestimmter Cyprinide, mein Tipp ging in Richtung Rotauge an die 30 cm. Tja, falsch gedacht...weder wars ein Rotauge, noch hörte die Skala bei "an die 30 cm" auf. Im Keschert lag mein erster (gesichert identifizierter) Aland mit einer Länge von 40 cm und einem geschätztem Gewicht um 1 kg. Wie groß da meine Freude war könnt ihr euch sicher denken!
> 
> Aber nicht nur das, bei dem gefangenen Fisch handelte es sich auch noch um eine seltene, annuelle Lokalform des Alands, den *Leuciscus idus santa*. Ein Bild dieser seltenen Laune der Natur möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten und wünsche euch damit zugleich Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334772
> 
> 
> Damit hab ich jetzt ein anglerisch spannendes Jahr hinter mir mit 6 erstmalig gefangenen (und auch erkannten) Fischarten. Und das alles eigentlich nur, weil mich der Ükel immer wieder angestachelt und mir neue Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt hat. Dafür ein dickes Dankeschön an euch, Jungs!




Schönes Ding und ein netter Bericht!

Petri Heil zum  dicken Aland, Tobi.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schönes Ding und ein netter Bericht!
> 
> Petri Heil zu  dicken Aland, Tobi.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wann ist es denn so weit?


Du solltest den ganzen Ükel lesen. Aber ich weiß. Wenn man einige Zeit nicht mitgelesen hat, hat man viel zu viel zu lesen. Der Ükel rast nun mal. Aber ich habe vor am Sonntag zum Baggersee zu fahren. Wenn El Potto ein Zeitfenster offen hat, kommt er mit.
Petri Heil mein Freund. Schöne Mütze hast du deinem prächtigen Aland aufgesetzt. Sehr schöner Bericht. Danke dafür. Sowas gibt es nur am Stammtisch. Toller Jahresabschluss  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Wuemmehunter, lieber @geomas: Dickes Petri zu euren Weihnachtsfischen. Schön, dass es noch ein paar Ükel über Weihnachten ans Wasser geschafft haben
> 
> 
> 
> Das sind wahre Worte, lieber Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> Sind das dann die mit nem kleinen Schlitz an der Seite zum Haken einhaken? So einen hab ich mir selbst gebaut und der funktioniert auch halbwegs. Wenn ich jetzt öfters mit Brot losziehe (und der Eindruck drängt sich mir derzeit auf), werde ich mir aber auch noch ein richtiges Set mit verschiedenen Größen besorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wann ist es denn so weit?
> 
> 
> Ich war heute auch noch am Wasser, genauer an meinem kleinen Hausbach/Wiesengraben, an den ich dieses Jahr nochmal gerne wollte. Ein paar Maden in der Dose waren noch in fangtauglichem Zustand und wurden nochmal kurz frisch gemacht. Nachdem sich das Haus heute unerwartet früh geleert hatte, bin ich da spontan noch hin und war kurz vor Sonnenuntergang am favorisierten Swim. Hier zeigte sich gleich wieder der Vorteil der vormontierten, aufgewickelten Stippmontagen - erst alles vor Ort montieren wäre zeitlich nicht drin gewesen und ich wäre gar nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen. Die Stipperei fängt an, vermehrt Spaß zu machen.
> 
> Das Wasser im Bach war leicht erhöht und gut angetrübt, ideale Bedingungen also für ein paar Rotaugen, Hasel und eventuell einen Döbel. Alande sollen dort auch vorkommen (wäre in einem norddeutschen Wiesenbach auch komisch, wenn nicht), aber bisher habe ich noch nie einen Aland als solchen identifiziert, auch wenn ich sicher schon mal welche gefangen haben muss. Daher habe ich mit denen nicht gerechnet, wenn auch insgeheim drauf gehofft, eines der 'Rotaugen' zu fangen und umdeklarieren zu können. Die ersten zwei/drei Driften brachten nur einen Hänger. Dann ging die Pose bei der nächsten Drift wieder auf Tauchgang, aber dieses mal merklich anders. Ein vorsichtiger Anschlag bestätigte meinen Eindruck und am anderen Ende der Schnur zeigte sich ein für diesen Bach recht großer, noch unbestimmter Cyprinide, mein Tipp ging in Richtung Rotauge an die 30 cm. Tja, falsch gedacht...weder wars ein Rotauge, noch hörte die Skala bei "an die 30 cm" auf. Im Keschert lag mein erster (gesichert identifizierter) Aland mit einer Länge von 40 cm und einem geschätztem Gewicht um 1 kg. Wie groß da meine Freude war könnt ihr euch sicher denken!
> 
> Aber nicht nur das, bei dem gefangenen Fisch handelte es sich auch noch um eine seltene, annuelle Lokalform des Alands, den *Leuciscus idus santa*. Ein Bild dieser seltenen Laune der Natur möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten und wünsche euch damit zugleich Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334772
> 
> 
> Damit hab ich jetzt ein anglerisch spannendes Jahr hinter mir mit 6 erstmalig gefangenen (und auch erkannten) Fischarten. Und das alles eigentlich nur, weil mich der Ükel immer wieder angestachelt und mir neue Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt hat. Dafür ein dickes Dankeschön an euch, Jungs!



Sehr schöer Bericht ! Sowas lese ich sehr gerne! 
Und Petri natürlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Haha, spitzen-Aktion, lieber Tobi! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erstippten Santaland!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, das weihnachtliche Feedern ist beendet, wir sitzen wieder unter dem Tannenbaum! Im Ofen durftet schon der Braten, den es nachher geben wird. Ich war heute mit der Acolyte an meinem kleinen Lieblingsfluss. Ich habe mit einer Durchlaufmontage gefischt, am Ende hing ein 16er Haken, den ich, wie es das Lehrbuch bei kalten Wassertemperaturen empfiehlt, mit einer einzelnen Made beködert habe. Für Pinkes hätte ich vor Weihnachten noch ne halbe Weltreise unternehmen müssen, das wollte ich nicht. Außer etwas Ködergelutsche hat eine einzelne Made nichts gebracht. Also, den 16 Haken gegen ein 12er getauscht und mit jeweils einem Caster und zwei fetten Maden bestückt. Der kleine Feederkorb (1o gr und kaum größer als ein Fingerhut) wurde mit geschreddertem Toast beladen, mit einem Schuss Buttervanille gepimpt (wir haben schließlich Weihnachten)  und in gut 25 Meter Entfernung am gegenüberliegenden Ufer angeboten.
> Jau, der erste Brassen hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und dürfte gute 45 cm gehabt haben. Ein zweiter, etwas kleinerer folgte gute 20 Minuten später, dann schlug die Stunde der Plötzen. Ein knappes Duzend konnte ich fangen, bevor der Appetit der Fische offenkundig gestillt war. Wir haben dann Zusammengepackt und noch einen kleines Erkundungsspaziergang gemacht und dabei einiges an Müll gefunden und mitgenommen. Nur drei Röhrenfernseher habe ich ohne Watstiefel nicht aus dem Wasser zerren können. Vermutlich hat irgendein Idiot die Teile von einer Brücke in den Fluss geworfen, Schweine gibt es..  Die Fernseher werde ich spätestens am Neujahrstag bergen, denn dann geht es zum Neujahrsangeln wieder an den kleinen Fluss! Fazit des heutigen Tages: Weihnachten kann so schön sein, vor allem wenn man im kalten Wasser gut fängt. So, und jetzt muss ich mir schnell ein frisches Hemd anziehen und den Tisch decken....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334736
> Anhang anzeigen 334737
> Anhang anzeigen 334738


Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht, @Wuemmehunter !
> 
> Bei mir gabs nur 2 Miniplötz auf Breadpunch - habe mit klammen Fingern (es war viel ungemütlicher, naßkaltwindig, als gedacht) die meisten Bisse versemmelt.
> Den Angeltrip bereue ich dennoch nicht.
> Der Feederchair gefällt mir immer besser.
> 
> Zum Thema Breadpunch und Punches und auftreibendes Brot schreibe ich bei Gelegenheit noch was.
> 
> 
> Nachtrach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön rutschig, der Steg und der Steg zum Steg... Zum Glück bin ich in der Senkrechten geblieben.
> Hatte vor der Fahrt zum Teich Sorge, daß der Steg gesperrt oder gar „zurückgebaut” worden sein könnte.
> Foto mit dem Telefon vorm Angeln


Petri,schönes Foto.


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Wuemmehunter, lieber @geomas: Dickes Petri zu euren Weihnachtsfischen. Schön, dass es noch ein paar Ükel über Weihnachten ans Wasser geschafft haben
> 
> 
> 
> Das sind wahre Worte, lieber Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> Sind das dann die mit nem kleinen Schlitz an der Seite zum Haken einhaken? So einen hab ich mir selbst gebaut und der funktioniert auch halbwegs. Wenn ich jetzt öfters mit Brot losziehe (und der Eindruck drängt sich mir derzeit auf), werde ich mir aber auch noch ein richtiges Set mit verschiedenen Größen besorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wann ist es denn so weit?
> 
> 
> Ich war heute auch noch am Wasser, genauer an meinem kleinen Hausbach/Wiesengraben, an den ich dieses Jahr nochmal gerne wollte. Ein paar Maden in der Dose waren noch in fangtauglichem Zustand und wurden nochmal kurz frisch gemacht. Nachdem sich das Haus heute unerwartet früh geleert hatte, bin ich da spontan noch hin und war kurz vor Sonnenuntergang am favorisierten Swim. Hier zeigte sich gleich wieder der Vorteil der vormontierten, aufgewickelten Stippmontagen - erst alles vor Ort montieren wäre zeitlich nicht drin gewesen und ich wäre gar nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen. Die Stipperei fängt an, vermehrt Spaß zu machen.
> 
> Das Wasser im Bach war leicht erhöht und gut angetrübt, ideale Bedingungen also für ein paar Rotaugen, Hasel und eventuell einen Döbel. Alande sollen dort auch vorkommen (wäre in einem norddeutschen Wiesenbach auch komisch, wenn nicht), aber bisher habe ich noch nie einen Aland als solchen identifiziert, auch wenn ich sicher schon mal welche gefangen haben muss. Daher habe ich mit denen nicht gerechnet, wenn auch insgeheim drauf gehofft, eines der 'Rotaugen' zu fangen und umdeklarieren zu können. Die ersten zwei/drei Driften brachten nur einen Hänger. Dann ging die Pose bei der nächsten Drift wieder auf Tauchgang, aber dieses mal merklich anders. Ein vorsichtiger Anschlag bestätigte meinen Eindruck und am anderen Ende der Schnur zeigte sich ein für diesen Bach recht großer, noch unbestimmter Cyprinide, mein Tipp ging in Richtung Rotauge an die 30 cm. Tja, falsch gedacht...weder wars ein Rotauge, noch hörte die Skala bei "an die 30 cm" auf. Im Keschert lag mein erster (gesichert identifizierter) Aland mit einer Länge von 40 cm und einem geschätztem Gewicht um 1 kg. Wie groß da meine Freude war könnt ihr euch sicher denken!
> 
> Aber nicht nur das, bei dem gefangenen Fisch handelte es sich auch noch um eine seltene, annuelle Lokalform des Alands, den *Leuciscus idus santa*. Ein Bild dieser seltenen Laune der Natur möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten und wünsche euch damit zugleich Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334772
> 
> 
> Damit hab ich jetzt ein anglerisch spannendes Jahr hinter mir mit 6 erstmalig gefangenen (und auch erkannten) Fischarten. Und das alles eigentlich nur, weil mich der Ükel immer wieder angestachelt und mir neue Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt hat. Dafür ein dickes Dankeschön an euch, Jungs!


Dickes Petri und ein netter Bericht.


----------



## geomas

#breadpunch

Brot (also dieses American Sandwich Zeugs aus dem Supermarkt) ist ja nun mal einer der besten Friedfischköder schlechthin.
Der einzige ernsthafte Nachteil dieses Köders ist die mangelnde Haltbarkeit am Haken. Meiner Meinung nach.

Nach der Verwirrung, die ich mit dem Breadpunch-Tönnchen-Fotos gestiftet habe jetzt ein paar zusätzliche Infos.
Das Tönnchen-Bild mit Quickstop zeigt ausgerechnet kein „Sandwich-Toast”, sondern normales Supermarkt-Weißbrot, wenn die Erinnerung nicht trügt.
Ne Weile habe ich diese Tönnchen auch aus Sandwich-Brot ausgestochen und nicht zusammengepreßt direkt angeködert. Hat gut funktioniert.

So, heutzutage gehe ich wie folgt vor: es kommen ein paar Scheiben Sandwich-„Brot” luftdicht verpackt mit ans Wasser.
Wenn das Brot zum Einsatz kommt, lege ich eine Scheibe in eine flache Box/Köderdose.






Neuerdings habe ich ein „Commercial Punch Kit” von Preston, da paßt genau eine Scheibe rein (Foto mit ner Viertelscheibe, die noch übrig war).
Meistens nutze ich die dazugehörigen Ausstecher (Punches). In diesem Set sind welche von 6, 8, 10 und 12mm dabei.
Der Deckel der Box ist mit ner Feder versehen und läßt sich einhändig öffnen und schließen, um das Brot frisch zu halten. Naja.
Die „Stanzen” taugen auch für Tulip-Scheiben oder Köder von ähnlicher Dicke und Konsistenz.
Diese Punches haben Schlitze, durch die man den Haken durch den „Punch” stechen kann - wie es bei den Stippern üblich ist.
Direkt vor dem Ausstechen drücke ich das Brot mit Daumen oder Handballen „flach”.






Es gibt auch Bait-Punches ohne Schlitz, zum Beispiel von Korum (links auf dem Bild) und NGT.
Die sind etwas massiver gebaut und taugen auch für dicke Scheiben.
So kann man lange Tulip-Wurst-Zylinder ausstechen...
Rechts ein klassisches Modell von Middy






Die ganz klassischen Punches haben einen Messingkopf („Brass”, falls jemand bei ebay sucht) und auch den Schlitz.
Die kommen auch in sehr feinen Durchmessern für den ambitionierten Stipper. Gibts zum Beispiel als Set von Drennan und Middy.







Meistens kommen bei mir Scheibchen von 8-12mm auf den Haken oder ans Haar. Wie schon öfters erwähnt mag ich die Quickstops für derlei Haarmontagen.
Etwas größere Brotscheibchen treiben auf - wie stark muß man im Einzelfall ausprobieren. Es kann also sinnvoll sein, ein paar cm vom Haken entfernt ein kleines Bleischrot anzubringen, wenn der Köder fluffig direkt über dem Grund schweben soll.

PS: Sorry, der Haken auf den Bildern ist seltsam gebunden und wurde fürs Foto „aus der Reste-Box geangelt”.


----------



## Tobias85

@jason 1: Durchgelesen hab ich zwar alles, aber deie letzten Seiten schon im Halbschlaf...da ist mir das Datum entgangen, Dann viel Erfolg am Sonntag!



jason 1 schrieb:


> Toller Jahresabschluss



Ich hoffe, dass es noch nicht ganz der Jahresabschluss war. 

@geomas: Danke nochmal für den gestrigen Hinweis auf die YT-Videos zu Bread punch mit Bomb, die waren wirklich sehr aufschlussreich für mich. Ich denke, das werd ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> #breadpunch
> 
> Brot (also dieses American Sandwich Zeugs aus dem Supermarkt) ist ja nun mal einer der besten Friedfischköder schlechthin.
> Der einzige ernsthafte Nachteil dieses Köders ist die mangelnde Haltbarkeit am Haken. Meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Nach der Verwirrung, die ich mit dem Breadpunch-Tönnchen-Fotos gestiftet habe jetzt ein paar zusätzliche Infos.
> Das Tönnchen-Bild mit Quickstop zeigt ausgerechnet kein „Sandwich-Toast”, sondern normales Supermarkt-Weißbrot, wenn die Erinnerung nicht trügt.
> Ne Weile habe ich diese Tönnchen auch aus Sandwich-Brot ausgestochen und nicht zusammengepreßt direkt angeködert. Hat gut funktioniert.
> 
> So, heutzutage gehe ich wie folgt vor: es kommen ein paar Scheiben Sandwich-„Brot” luftdicht verpackt mit ans Wasser.
> Wenn das Brot zum Einsatz kommt, lege ich eine Scheibe in eine flache Box/Köderdose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuerdings habe ich ein „Commercial Punch Kit” von Preston, da paßt genau eine Scheibe rein (Foto mit ner Viertelscheibe, die noch übrig war).
> Meistens nutze ich die dazugehörigen Ausstecher (Punches). In diesem Set sind welche von 6, 8, 10 und 12mm dabei.
> Der Deckel der Box ist mit ner Feder versehen und läßt sich einhändig öffnen und schließen, um das Brot frisch zu halten. Naja.
> Die „Stanzen” taugen auch für Tulip-Scheiben oder Köder von ähnlicher Dicke und Konsistenz.
> Diese Punches haben Schlitze, durch die man den Haken durch den „Punch” stechen kann - wie es bei den Stippern üblich ist.
> Direkt vor dem Ausstechen drücke ich das Brot mit Daumen oder Handballen „flach”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt auch Bait-Punches ohne Schlitz, zum Beispiel von Korum (links auf dem Bild) und NGT.
> Die sind etwas massiver gebaut und taugen auch für dicke Scheiben.
> So kann man lange Tulip-Wurst-Zylinder ausstechen...
> Rechts ein klassisches Modell von Middy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die ganz klassischen Punches haben einen Messingkopf („Brass”, falls jemand bei ebay sucht) und auch den Schlitz.
> Die kommen auch in sehr feinen Durchmessern für den ambitionierten Stipper. Gibts zum Beispiel als Set von Drennan und Middy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meistens kommen bei mir Scheibchen von 8-12mm auf den Haken oder ans Haar. Wie schon öfters erwähnt mag ich die Quickstops für derlei Haarmontagen.
> Etwas größere Brotscheibchen treiben auf - wie stark muß man im Einzelfall ausprobieren. Es kann also sinnvoll sein, ein paar cm vom Haken entfernt ein kleines Bleischrot anzubringen, wenn der Köder fluffig direkt über dem Grund schweben soll.
> 
> PS: Sorry, der Haken auf den Bildern ist seltsam gebunden und wurde fürs Foto „aus der Reste-Box geangelt”.



Lieber Georg, für diesen tollen Bericht auch noch ein dickes Dankeschön (mindestens so dick, wie mein Bauch nach Weihnachten)!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> #breadpunch
> 
> Brot (also dieses American Sandwich Zeugs aus dem Supermarkt) ist ja nun mal einer der besten Friedfischköder schlechthin.
> Der einzige ernsthafte Nachteil dieses Köders ist die mangelnde Haltbarkeit am Haken. Meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Nach der Verwirrung, die ich mit dem Breadpunch-Tönnchen-Fotos gestiftet habe jetzt ein paar zusätzliche Infos.
> Das Tönnchen-Bild mit Quickstop zeigt ausgerechnet kein „Sandwich-Toast”, sondern normales Supermarkt-Weißbrot, wenn die Erinnerung nicht trügt.
> Ne Weile habe ich diese Tönnchen auch aus Sandwich-Brot ausgestochen und nicht zusammengepreßt direkt angeködert. Hat gut funktioniert.
> 
> So, heutzutage gehe ich wie folgt vor: es kommen ein paar Scheiben Sandwich-„Brot” luftdicht verpackt mit ans Wasser.
> Wenn das Brot zum Einsatz kommt, lege ich eine Scheibe in eine flache Box/Köderdose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuerdings habe ich ein „Commercial Punch Kit” von Preston, da paßt genau eine Scheibe rein (Foto mit ner Viertelscheibe, die noch übrig war).
> Meistens nutze ich die dazugehörigen Ausstecher (Punches). In diesem Set sind welche von 6, 8, 10 und 12mm dabei.
> Der Deckel der Box ist mit ner Feder versehen und läßt sich einhändig öffnen und schließen, um das Brot frisch zu halten. Naja.
> Die „Stanzen” taugen auch für Tulip-Scheiben oder Köder von ähnlicher Dicke und Konsistenz.
> Diese Punches haben Schlitze, durch die man den Haken durch den „Punch” stechen kann - wie es bei den Stippern üblich ist.
> Direkt vor dem Ausstechen drücke ich das Brot mit Daumen oder Handballen „flach”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt auch Bait-Punches ohne Schlitz, zum Beispiel von Korum (links auf dem Bild) und NGT.
> Die sind etwas massiver gebaut und taugen auch für dicke Scheiben.
> So kann man lange Tulip-Wurst-Zylinder ausstechen...
> Rechts ein klassisches Modell von Middy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die ganz klassischen Punches haben einen Messingkopf („Brass”, falls jemand bei ebay sucht) und auch den Schlitz.
> Die kommen auch in sehr feinen Durchmessern für den ambitionierten Stipper. Gibts zum Beispiel als Set von Drennan und Middy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meistens kommen bei mir Scheibchen von 8-12mm auf den Haken oder ans Haar. Wie schon öfters erwähnt mag ich die Quickstops für derlei Haarmontagen.
> Etwas größere Brotscheibchen treiben auf - wie stark muß man im Einzelfall ausprobieren. Es kann also sinnvoll sein, ein paar cm vom Haken entfernt ein kleines Bleischrot anzubringen, wenn der Köder fluffig direkt über dem Grund schweben soll.
> 
> PS: Sorry, der Haken auf den Bildern ist seltsam gebunden und wurde fürs Foto „aus der Reste-Box geangelt”.


Was für ein tollen Bericht .Danke.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, das weihnachtliche Feedern ist beendet, wir sitzen wieder unter dem Tannenbaum! Im Ofen durftet schon der Braten, den es nachher geben wird. Ich war heute mit der Acolyte an meinem kleinen Lieblingsfluss. Ich habe mit einer Durchlaufmontage gefischt, am Ende hing ein 16er Haken, den ich, wie es das Lehrbuch bei kalten Wassertemperaturen empfiehlt, mit einer einzelnen Made beködert habe. Für Pinkes hätte ich vor Weihnachten noch ne halbe Weltreise unternehmen müssen, das wollte ich nicht. Außer etwas Ködergelutsche hat eine einzelne Made nichts gebracht. Also, den 16 Haken gegen ein 12er getauscht und mit jeweils einem Caster und zwei fetten Maden bestückt. Der kleine Feederkorb (1o gr und kaum größer als ein Fingerhut) wurde mit geschreddertem Toast beladen, mit einem Schuss Buttervanille gepimpt (wir haben schließlich Weihnachten)  und in gut 25 Meter Entfernung am gegenüberliegenden Ufer angeboten.
> Jau, der erste Brassen hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und dürfte gute 45 cm gehabt haben. Ein zweiter, etwas kleinerer folgte gute 20 Minuten später, dann schlug die Stunde der Plötzen. Ein knappes Duzend konnte ich fangen, bevor der Appetit der Fische offenkundig gestillt war. Wir haben dann Zusammengepackt und noch einen kleines Erkundungsspaziergang gemacht und dabei einiges an Müll gefunden und mitgenommen. Nur drei Röhrenfernseher habe ich ohne Watstiefel nicht aus dem Wasser zerren können. Vermutlich hat irgendein Idiot die Teile von einer Brücke in den Fluss geworfen, Schweine gibt es..  Die Fernseher werde ich spätestens am Neujahrstag bergen, denn dann geht es zum Neujahrsangeln wieder an den kleinen Fluss! Fazit des heutigen Tages: Weihnachten kann so schön sein, vor allem wenn man im kalten Wasser gut fängt. So, und jetzt muss ich mir schnell ein frisches Hemd anziehen und den Tisch decken....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334736
> Anhang anzeigen 334737
> Anhang anzeigen 334738



Denn mal Petri
Mut und Ausdauer zahlen sich in diesen Tagen aus...
Ich möchte auch mal wieder los.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Denn mal Petri
> Mut und Ausdauer zahlen sich in diesen Tagen aus...
> Ich möchte auch mal wieder los.


Das wirt schon wieder -Kalle.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Wuemmehunter, lieber @geomas: Dickes Petri zu euren Weihnachtsfischen. Schön, dass es noch ein paar Ükel über Weihnachten ans Wasser geschafft haben
> 
> 
> 
> Das sind wahre Worte, lieber Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> Sind das dann die mit nem kleinen Schlitz an der Seite zum Haken einhaken? So einen hab ich mir selbst gebaut und der funktioniert auch halbwegs. Wenn ich jetzt öfters mit Brot losziehe (und der Eindruck drängt sich mir derzeit auf), werde ich mir aber auch noch ein richtiges Set mit verschiedenen Größen besorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wann ist es denn so weit?
> 
> 
> Ich war heute auch noch am Wasser, genauer an meinem kleinen Hausbach/Wiesengraben, an den ich dieses Jahr nochmal gerne wollte. Ein paar Maden in der Dose waren noch in fangtauglichem Zustand und wurden nochmal kurz frisch gemacht. Nachdem sich das Haus heute unerwartet früh geleert hatte, bin ich da spontan noch hin und war kurz vor Sonnenuntergang am favorisierten Swim. Hier zeigte sich gleich wieder der Vorteil der vormontierten, aufgewickelten Stippmontagen - erst alles vor Ort montieren wäre zeitlich nicht drin gewesen und ich wäre gar nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen. Die Stipperei fängt an, vermehrt Spaß zu machen.
> 
> Das Wasser im Bach war leicht erhöht und gut angetrübt, ideale Bedingungen also für ein paar Rotaugen, Hasel und eventuell einen Döbel. Alande sollen dort auch vorkommen (wäre in einem norddeutschen Wiesenbach auch komisch, wenn nicht), aber bisher habe ich noch nie einen Aland als solchen identifiziert, auch wenn ich sicher schon mal welche gefangen haben muss. Daher habe ich mit denen nicht gerechnet, wenn auch insgeheim drauf gehofft, eines der 'Rotaugen' zu fangen und umdeklarieren zu können. Die ersten zwei/drei Driften brachten nur einen Hänger. Dann ging die Pose bei der nächsten Drift wieder auf Tauchgang, aber dieses mal merklich anders. Ein vorsichtiger Anschlag bestätigte meinen Eindruck und am anderen Ende der Schnur zeigte sich ein für diesen Bach recht großer, noch unbestimmter Cyprinide, mein Tipp ging in Richtung Rotauge an die 30 cm. Tja, falsch gedacht...weder wars ein Rotauge, noch hörte die Skala bei "an die 30 cm" auf. Im Keschert lag mein erster (gesichert identifizierter) Aland mit einer Länge von 40 cm und einem geschätztem Gewicht um 1 kg. Wie groß da meine Freude war könnt ihr euch sicher denken!
> 
> Aber nicht nur das, bei dem gefangenen Fisch handelte es sich auch noch um eine seltene, annuelle Lokalform des Alands, den *Leuciscus idus santa*. Ein Bild dieser seltenen Laune der Natur möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten und wünsche euch damit zugleich Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334772
> 
> 
> Damit hab ich jetzt ein anglerisch spannendes Jahr hinter mir mit 6 erstmalig gefangenen (und auch erkannten) Fischarten. Und das alles eigentlich nur, weil mich der Ükel immer wieder angestachelt und mir neue Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt hat. Dafür ein dickes Dankeschön an euch, Jungs!




Petri zum Nikolaus Aland...


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Wirklich toller Bericht! 
Das macht doch Laune !

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Um mich in den Jubelreigen einzugliedern:

DANKE an @geomas für den definitiven Breadpunchartikel, wenn es je Ükelpraxis Sammelordner gibt ist er ein Kandidat!

Ein herzliches PETRI an @Tobias85 für seinen weihnachtlichen Aland. Ich bin gespannt als was für ein Omen er sich erweisen wird


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zum Weihnachtsaland! Ein schöner Fisch, den Du da überlisten konntest.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Tobias85 ! Aland hatte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Wuemmehunter, lieber @geomas: Dickes Petri zu euren Weihnachtsfischen. Schön, dass es noch ein paar Ükel über Weihnachten ans Wasser geschafft haben
> 
> 
> 
> Das sind wahre Worte, lieber Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> Sind das dann die mit nem kleinen Schlitz an der Seite zum Haken einhaken? So einen hab ich mir selbst gebaut und der funktioniert auch halbwegs. Wenn ich jetzt öfters mit Brot losziehe (und der Eindruck drängt sich mir derzeit auf), werde ich mir aber auch noch ein richtiges Set mit verschiedenen Größen besorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wann ist es denn so weit?
> 
> 
> Ich war heute auch noch am Wasser, genauer an meinem kleinen Hausbach/Wiesengraben, an den ich dieses Jahr nochmal gerne wollte. Ein paar Maden in der Dose waren noch in fangtauglichem Zustand und wurden nochmal kurz frisch gemacht. Nachdem sich das Haus heute unerwartet früh geleert hatte, bin ich da spontan noch hin und war kurz vor Sonnenuntergang am favorisierten Swim. Hier zeigte sich gleich wieder der Vorteil der vormontierten, aufgewickelten Stippmontagen - erst alles vor Ort montieren wäre zeitlich nicht drin gewesen und ich wäre gar nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen. Die Stipperei fängt an, vermehrt Spaß zu machen.
> 
> Das Wasser im Bach war leicht erhöht und gut angetrübt, ideale Bedingungen also für ein paar Rotaugen, Hasel und eventuell einen Döbel. Alande sollen dort auch vorkommen (wäre in einem norddeutschen Wiesenbach auch komisch, wenn nicht), aber bisher habe ich noch nie einen Aland als solchen identifiziert, auch wenn ich sicher schon mal welche gefangen haben muss. Daher habe ich mit denen nicht gerechnet, wenn auch insgeheim drauf gehofft, eines der 'Rotaugen' zu fangen und umdeklarieren zu können. Die ersten zwei/drei Driften brachten nur einen Hänger. Dann ging die Pose bei der nächsten Drift wieder auf Tauchgang, aber dieses mal merklich anders. Ein vorsichtiger Anschlag bestätigte meinen Eindruck und am anderen Ende der Schnur zeigte sich ein für diesen Bach recht großer, noch unbestimmter Cyprinide, mein Tipp ging in Richtung Rotauge an die 30 cm. Tja, falsch gedacht...weder wars ein Rotauge, noch hörte die Skala bei "an die 30 cm" auf. Im Keschert lag mein erster (gesichert identifizierter) Aland mit einer Länge von 40 cm und einem geschätztem Gewicht um 1 kg. Wie groß da meine Freude war könnt ihr euch sicher denken!
> 
> Aber nicht nur das, bei dem gefangenen Fisch handelte es sich auch noch um eine seltene, annuelle Lokalform des Alands, den *Leuciscus idus santa*. Ein Bild dieser seltenen Laune der Natur möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten und wünsche euch damit zugleich Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334772
> 
> 
> Damit hab ich jetzt ein anglerisch spannendes Jahr hinter mir mit 6 erstmalig gefangenen (und auch erkannten) Fischarten. Und das alles eigentlich nur, weil mich der Ükel immer wieder angestachelt und mir neue Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt hat. Dafür ein dickes Dankeschön an euch, Jungs!




Dickes Petri!
6 neue Arten sind, wenn man es nicht gezielt darauf anlegt, ne echte Hausnummer...


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas für den Punch Bericht samt Bilder!

Das Set von Preston nutze ich auch, jedoch machen mich die Dinger manchmal wahnsinnig. Manchmal bleibt die Flocke drinnen kleben oder der Haken sitzt nicht schön wegen dem Schlitz. Den von Korum kannte ich nicht, danke dafür. Mir gefällt das er eben kein Schlitz hat und ich dann anscheinend den Haken selbst mittig in die Flocke platzieren kann. War schon ab und an am Überlegen mir verschiedene Spritzen aus der Apotheke zu holen und leicht umzubauen, aber der von Korum wäre eine Option.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Besten Dank für die Erklärung werter @geomas jetzt weiß ich was du mit den Ausstechern gemeint hattest.


----------



## rutilus69

So, die Weihnachtsbesuchsmeute ist raus und die Bude sieht auch wieder annehmbar aus.
Das Wetter lässt zwar etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber was soll's. Ich werde dann mal meinen Kram zusammensammeln und dem Kanal einen Besuch abstatten und schauen was die Plötzen so treiben


----------



## Jason

Na dann, viel Erfolg und Petri @rutilus69 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, die Weihnachtsbesuchsmeute ist raus und die Bude sieht auch wieder annehmbar aus.
> Das Wetter lässt zwar etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber was soll's. Ich werde dann mal meinen Kram zusammensammeln und dem Kanal einen Besuch abstatten und schauen was die Plötzen so treiben



Oh man ,hast du ein Glück  !!!!!!!!
Ich hab es heute nochmal vor mir! 
Schön das sich so viele Leute bei uns eingeladen haben. ....kotz
Meine Frau steht seit 6 Uhr heute morgen in der Küche. .

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Bei uns bleibt heute die Küche kalt. Wir gehen alle gemeinsam essen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Da habt ihr verdammt recht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meine Frau steht seit 6 Uhr heute morgen in der Küche. .



Das ist der einzig positive Nebeneffekt.....

So hat Mann seine Ruhe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Schön das sich so viele Leute bei uns eingeladen haben. ....kotz


Da gibt es ein ganz einfaches Mittel gegen: "Nein." 
Heute geht es zu meinem Vater, seine Freundin macht Gans. Ich freu mich drauf aber bin froh wenn der Krempel vorbei ist. Mir persönlich macht es Spaß, zu Weihnachten die Sippschaft zu bekochen, sind zwar fast zwei Tage richtig stress aber es ist unheimlich schön wenn gefräßige Stille am Tisch herrscht ^^ aufgrund unserer aktuellen Situation setze ich dahingehend das zweite Jahr in Folge aus aber es juckt mich schon


----------



## Dorschbremse

Bitte keine Kommentare in Richtung Chauvinismus - in manchen Fällen ist es halt artgerechte Haltung


----------



## Kochtopf

Sonntag geht es, inschallah, mit @jasonzum Jahresabschluss an einen Baggersee - ich Schmiede pläne wie ich es schaffen werde möglichst aufwendig zu schneidern um eine heroische Geschichte hier zum besten geben zu können - doch welche Ruten? Vallery und Sarah Jane? Ne Spinne? Karpfenrute für Deadbaiting? 
Fremde Gewässer können einen im Vorfeld schon fertig machen


----------



## Dorschbremse

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich Schmiede pläne wie ich es schaffen werde möglichst aufwendig zu schneidern um eine heroische Geschichte hier zum besten geben zu können -


Die Antwort ist bereits dort enthalten - Alle Ruten! 
Für den kurzen Ansitz ein komplettes Carperdorf inkl Küchen-, Dusch- und Toilettenzelt aufgestellt - und es ist vollbracht!


----------



## PirschHirsch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sonntag geht es, inschallah, mit @jasonzum Jahresabschluss an einen Baggersee - ich Schmiede pläne wie ich es schaffen werde möglichst aufwendig zu schneidern um eine heroische Geschichte hier zum besten geben zu können - doch welche Ruten? Vallery und Sarah Jane? Ne Spinne? Karpfenrute für Deadbaiting?
> Fremde Gewässer können einen im Vorfeld schon fertig machen



Wie wäre es mit einem Simultan-Mix aus Ansitz und Spinnen: Eine in Zeitlupe und grundnah geführte Zupf-Posenmontage auf Hecht.

Und wenn grade mal keinen Zupf-Bock, einfach während der Kaffee-Vernichtung treiben lassen oder tiefer stellen und den Köfi auf Grund ablegen.

Etwa so wie er hier (man braucht dazu aber nicht unbedingt Geflecht - bei Frost sowieso kontraproduktiv. Ne dehnungsarme 0,35er- bis 0,40er- Mono geht da auch prima):






Wichtig: Den Köfi von vorn an der Fresse anködern, sonst bewegt er sich seltsam "rückwärts".

Das Vorfach sollte dabei mindestens 70 cm lang sein, um Überbeißer bei nem potenziell mal after-zupf-hochkommenden Köfi "abzufangen".

Oder eine Kombi aus steifem, langem Uptrace (1x7, idealerweise ummantelt) und vergleichsweise kürzerem, weicherem Hooktrace (idealerweise 7x7) verwenden (das Hooktrace muss dann kürzer als das Uptrace sein) - sofern die Wassertiefe eine solche Konstruktion längenmäßig sinnvoll zulässt.

In diesem Fall braucht man dann auch eine längere Rute (ne 360er geht prima) aufgrund der Gesamtlängen-Vorfach-Konstruktion (z. B. 70 cm Uptrace und 30 cm Hooktrace bis zum ersten Haken gerechnet).

Das funzt praktisch immer und überall, sofern Hechte da sind - Kukö-Entscheidungsneurosen sind dann auch komplett ausgeschlossen.

Und man hat den ungemein spannenden Posen-Anblick am Start, sitzt aber bei Saukälte nicht nur wie festgenagelt rum.

Macht mir persönlich sehr viel Laune.


----------



## Jason

Die Pläne für Sonntag sind geschmiedet. Karpfen sind massig vorhanden. Also @Kochtopf Karpfenrute wäre eine gute Wahl. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Simultan-Mix aus Ansitz und Spinnen: Eine in Zeitlupe und grundnah geführte Zupf-Posenmontage auf Hecht.
> 
> Und wenn grade mal keinen Zupf-Bock, einfach während der Kaffee-Vernichtung treiben lassen oder tiefer stellen und den Köfi auf Grund ablegen.
> 
> Etwa so wie er hier (man braucht dazu aber nicht unbedingt Geflecht - bei Frost sowieso kontraproduktiv. Ne dehnungsarme 0,35er- bis 0,40er- Mono geht da auch prima):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wichtig: Den Köfi von vorn an der Fresse anködern, sonst bewegt er sich seltsam "rückwärts".
> 
> Das Vorfach sollte dabei mindestens 70 cm lang sein, um Überbeißer bei nem potenziell mal after-zupf-hochkommenden Köfi "abzufangen".
> 
> Oder eine Kombi aus steifem, langem Uptrace (1x7, idealerweise ummantelt) und vergleichsweise kürzerem, weicherem Hooktrace (idealerweise 7x7) verwenden (das Hooktrace muss dann kürzer als das Uptrace sein) - sofern die Wassertiefe eine solche Konstruktion längenmäßig sinnvoll zulässt.
> 
> In diesem Fall braucht man dann auch eine längere Rute (ne 360er geht prima) aufgrund der Gesamtlängen-Vorfach-Konstruktion (z. B. 70 cm Uptrace und 30 cm Hooktrace bis zum ersten Haken gerechnet).
> 
> Das funzt praktisch immer und überall, sofern Hechte da sind - Kukö-Entscheidungsneurosen sind dann auch komplett ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Und man hat den ungemein spannenden Posen-Anblick am Start, sitzt aber bei Saukälte nicht nur wie festgenagelt rum.
> 
> Macht mir persönlich sehr viel Laune.


Danke für die Anleitung und schön, dich mal wieder zu lesen! Ich glaube, wenn ich mal nen Köfi am Sonntag fangen sollte werd ich das mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## PirschHirsch

Dann wünsche ich schon mal viel Spaß! Bei nem frisch gekillten Köfi nicht vergessen, die Schwimmblase zu durchstechen und alle Luft rauszudrücken

--> andernfalls bekommst potenziell ne ziemlich unfängige, beschuppte Oberflächen-Zweit-Folgepose.

Frostomaten gehen zumeist unter, sobald entfrostet. Falls je doch nicht, auch pieken. Am besten mit einer Ködernadel und nicht mit einem Messer - sonst wird der ohnehin schon weiche Frostmatschi durch die recht breiten Schnitte noch "unstrukturierter" und fledderanfälliger.

Für die Zupfmethode auch bei Frischköfis am besten den Front-Haltehaken durch die Schädelplatte rammen, da das Ding ja aktiv bewegt/vergleichsweise oft geworfen  wird und dann deutlich besser hält.


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, die Weihnachtsbesuchsmeute ist raus und die Bude sieht auch wieder annehmbar aus.
> Das Wetter lässt zwar etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber was soll's. Ich werde dann mal meinen Kram zusammensammeln und dem Kanal einen Besuch abstatten und schauen was die Plötzen so treiben


Viel Spaß ,Glück und Petri.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke @geomas für den Punch Bericht samt Bilder!
> 
> Das Set von Preston nutze ich auch, jedoch machen mich die Dinger manchmal wahnsinnig. Manchmal bleibt die Flocke drinnen kleben oder der Haken sitzt nicht schön wegen dem Schlitz. Den von Korum kannte ich nicht, danke dafür. Mir gefällt das er eben kein Schlitz hat und ich dann anscheinend den Haken selbst mittig in die Flocke platzieren kann. War schon ab und an am Überlegen mir verschiedene Spritzen aus der Apotheke zu holen und leicht umzubauen, aber der von Korum wäre eine Option.



Den Schlitz benutze ich nie zum Anködern, mache das immer „komplett von Hand”. Habs nur zum Verständnis fotografiert.
Bei ganz kleinen „Discs” wäre der Schlitz vielleicht praktischer, aber die Größe 4mm nutze ich nicht.

Punches können natürlich auch selbst gebastelt werden. el Potto nutzt die Reste eines verunfallten Kugelschreibers, Spritzen drängen sich als Rohmaterial förmlich auf.
Metallbauer haben sicher noch andere Möglichkeikten und Rutenbauer mit vielen Resten sicher auch.


So, und was wirklich feines zum Lesen hab ich auch noch herausgesucht:









						My Way with Bread
					

I've done a great deal of bread fishing over the last few years and through hundreds of hours of various failures and successes have learne...




					idlersquest.blogspot.com
				




Der Autor (Jeff Hatt) schreibt (und fischt!) wirklich großartig, hat aber wohl seit ein paar Jahren das Angeln zurückgestellt. 
Man kann die Stichwortsuche oben rechts auf seiner Seite gut nutzen.


----------



## geomas

So, am Sonntag muß ich arbeiten, freue mich dann aber umso mehr auf Eure Reportagen vom Teich/See, @jason 1 und @Kochtopf  !
Also alle verfügbaren Daumen werde feste gedrückt - super, daß Ihr es schafft, als Duo den Karpfen auf die wenigen Schuppen zu rücken!


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Den Schlitz benutze ich nie zum Anködern, mache das immer „komplett von Hand”. Habs nur zum Verständnis fotografiert.
> Bei ganz kleinen „Discs” wäre der Schlitz vielleicht praktischer, aber die Größe 4mm nutze ich nicht.
> 
> Punches können natürlich auch selbst gebastelt werden. el Potto nutzt die Reste eines verunfallten Kugelschreibers, Spritzen drängen sich als Rohmaterial förmlich auf.
> Metallbauer haben sicher noch andere Möglichkeikten und Rutenbauer mit vielen Resten sicher auch.
> 
> 
> So, und was wirklich feines zum Lesen hab ich auch noch herausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Way with Bread
> 
> 
> I've done a great deal of bread fishing over the last few years and through hundreds of hours of various failures and successes have learne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idlersquest.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Autor (Jeff Hatt) schreibt (und fischt!) wirklich großartig, hat aber wohl seit ein paar Jahren das Angeln zurückgestellt.
> Man kann die Stichwortsuche oben rechts auf seiner Seite gut nutzen.


Danke dir @geomas , der Link ist ein schöner ergänzender Bericht zu deinen schon sehr erhellenden Ausführungen.  verdammt jetzt habt ihr mich angefixt, muss ich nächstes Jahr du Mal breadpunch ausprobieren


----------



## Waller Michel

So Weihnachten is ferdisch  
Die können mich alle mal ....gernhaben  
Jetzt wird geangelt 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Ich bin leicht durchgefroren aber zufrieden zurück vom Kanal. Das Wetter war jetzt zwar nicht wirklich umwerfend,  aber es war für die drei Stunden auszuhalten.
Mein Plan war es, ein paar Plötzen persönlich noch frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen. Matchrute, 18er Hauptschnur, 14er Vorfach und ein 4x4 Grey's Kanalwaggler waren die Mittel meiner Wahl. Als Köder hatte ich ein paar müde Maden und ein bisschen Mais dabei.
Wie erwartet hielten sich die Fische etwas zurück, aber ein paar Zielfische, zwei Rotfedern und ein paar Nano- Barsche konnte ich dann doch noch überlisten.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri, @rutilus69 !
„In der Kürze liegt die Würze” - keine Ahnung, wie ich jetzt darauf komme, ach ja - 3h Angelzeit. 
Toll, daß Dein Plan aufging. Ich wollte vorhin auch kurz los, aber es regnete und das hat mir die Lust am Stippen vermiest.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> So, und was wirklich feines zum Lesen hab ich auch noch herausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Way with Bread
> 
> 
> I've done a great deal of bread fishing over the last few years and through hundreds of hours of various failures and successes have learne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idlersquest.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Autor (Jeff Hatt) schreibt (und fischt!) wirklich großartig, hat aber wohl seit ein paar Jahren das Angeln zurückgestellt.
> Man kann die Stichwortsuche oben rechts auf seiner Seite gut nutzen.



Richtig dicken Dank, kannte ich noch nicht und hab wieder Neues gelernt/erfahren!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @rutilus69 zur tollen Winterstrecke!


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Allgemein ne richtig schöne Seite, wenn auch nicht mehr richtig aktiv. Gibt wieder schön was zum Lesen und arbeite jetzt mal die Rotaugenartikel ab.
Sehr fein!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sonntag geht es, inschallah, mit @jasonzum Jahresabschluss an einen Baggersee - ich Schmiede pläne wie ich es schaffen werde möglichst aufwendig zu schneidern um eine heroische Geschichte hier zum besten geben zu können - doch welche Ruten? Vallery und Sarah Jane? Ne Spinne? Karpfenrute für Deadbaiting?
> Fremde Gewässer können einen im Vorfeld schon fertig machen



Na dann Euch Beiden mal ne schöne Zeit am Wasser und viel Erfolg!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> @geomas
> Allgemein ne richtig schöne Seite, wenn auch nicht mehr richtig aktiv. Gibt wieder schön was zum Lesen und arbeite jetzt mal die Rotaugenartikel ab.
> Sehr fein!



Ja, oft hervorragend illustriert und überaus witzig geschrieben. Richtig guter Stoff!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Den Schlitz benutze ich nie zum Anködern, mache das immer „komplett von Hand”. Habs nur zum Verständnis fotografiert.
> Bei ganz kleinen „Discs” wäre der Schlitz vielleicht praktischer, aber die Größe 4mm nutze ich nicht.
> 
> Punches können natürlich auch selbst gebastelt werden. el Potto nutzt die Reste eines verunfallten Kugelschreibers, Spritzen drängen sich als Rohmaterial förmlich auf.
> Metallbauer haben sicher noch andere Möglichkeikten und Rutenbauer mit vielen Resten sicher auch.
> 
> 
> So, und was wirklich feines zum Lesen hab ich auch noch herausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Way with Bread
> 
> 
> I've done a great deal of bread fishing over the last few years and through hundreds of hours of various failures and successes have learne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idlersquest.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Autor (Jeff Hatt) schreibt (und fischt!) wirklich großartig, hat aber wohl seit ein paar Jahren das Angeln zurückgestellt.
> Man kann die Stichwortsuche oben rechts auf seiner Seite gut nutzen.


@geomas  Danke für den Link


----------



## geomas

^ my pleasure


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Na dann Euch Beiden mal ne schöne Zeit am Wasser und viel Erfolg!


Danke. Am Samstag werden noch Maden und Mais besorgt. Meine Kiepe ist gut sortiert so das eigentlich nichts schief gehen dürfte. Aber ein weiterer Freund von mir ist auch vor Ort der uns weiter helfen kann, falls ich was vergessen habe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich bin leicht durchgefroren aber zufrieden zurück vom Kanal. Das Wetter war jetzt zwar nicht wirklich umwerfend,  aber es war für die drei Stunden auszuhalten.
> Mein Plan war es, ein paar Plötzen persönlich noch frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen. Matchrute, 18er Hauptschnur, 14er Vorfach und ein 4x4 Grey's Kanalwaggler waren die Mittel meiner Wahl. Als Köder hatte ich ein paar müde Maden und ein bisschen Mais dabei.
> Wie erwartet hielten sich die Fische etwas zurück, aber ein paar Zielfische, zwei Rotfedern und ein paar Nano- Barsche konnte ich dann doch noch überlisten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334796
> Anhang anzeigen 334797
> Anhang anzeigen 334798


Petri,schöne Bilder.


----------



## Jason

@rutilus69 Petri Heil. Stimmungsvolle Bilder. Ich will hoffen, dass wir auch am Sonntag etwas vorweisen können. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

@jason 1 ich drücke euch die Daumen!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Punches können natürlich auch selbst gebastelt werden. el Potto nutzt die Reste eines verunfallten Kugelschreibers, Spritzen drängen sich als Rohmaterial förmlich auf.
> Metallbauer haben sicher noch andere Möglichkeikten und *Rutenbauer mit vielen Resten* sicher auch.


Muss ich direkt mal im Auge behalten und ausprobieren. CF ist jedenfalls leicht.
Immer so eine ganze Werkstattausrüstung ans Wasser zu schleppen, um das Brot zu stanzen, drechseln, schleifen und feilen ...
ist ein bischen arg viel Gepäck!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Anleitung und schön, dich mal wieder zu lesen! Ich glaube, wenn ich mal nen Köfi am Sonntag fangen sollte werd ich das mal in Angriff nehmen


Vor allem ganz wichtig:
Der Döbel mag sowas auch sehr, vor allem wenn du mal chancenmäßig einen richtig großen fangen willst!  

Stolz bin, dieses Jahr immerhin meinen ersten richtigen gezielten Köfi-Inhalier-Döbel verhaftet zu haben, fast sekundenschnell (anner lang-Bolo natürlich) ! 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch an dem notwendigen Spagat zu den zahnstarrenden Esoxen arbeiten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Danke. Am Samstag werden noch Maden und Mais besorgt. Meine Kiepe ist gut sortiert so das eigentlich nichts schief gehen dürfte. Aber ein weiterer Freund von mir ist auch vor Ort der uns weiter helfen kann, falls ich was vergessen habe.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Viel Erfolg, vor allem wird dir bei massigen Tacklegeschleppe (nur bis zum Zusammenbrechen) auf jeden Fall warm,
und dann bei einer größeren Stellenverlegung auch schnell wieder! 

Tackleschleppen ist definitiv Real- und Konditionssport.


----------



## rustaweli

Da sich hier Berichte über Fänge, Angelausflüge und geplante Angelvorhaben häufen, lag ich meiner besseren Hälfte im Ohr und konnte mir für Samstag Zeit zum Angeln einplanen. Raus geht es mit Purist und Pin, trottend und ledgernd. Aber mal was ganz anderes suchend und nebenbei vielleicht auf die sagenumwobenen Rotaugen treffen. Es geht mit der von @geomas verlinkten Breadtaktik von Jeff Hatt auf Nasen und Zährten. Für mich was ganz Neues und freue mich schon.
Mal sehen ob es mit Fangbildern und Berichten klappt.


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, vor allem wird dir bei massigen Tacklegeschleppe (nur bis zum Zusammenbrechen) auf jeden Fall warm,
> und dann bei einer größeren Stellenverlegung auch schnell wieder!
> 
> Tackleschleppen ist definitiv Real- und Konditionssport.


Wir haben das Glück, direkt ans Wasser zu fahren zu können. Maximal sind es 30 Meter bis zum Angelplatz.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zum bunt-gestreiften Weihnachtsstrauß! Hat sich doch gelohnt.
@jason 1 und @Kochtopf: Euch beiden viel Erfolg beim nordhessischen Jahresabschlussangeln am Sonntag. Freue mich schon auf Euren Bericht.
Ich bin noch am überlegen, wie ich meinen anglerischen Jahresabschluss gestalte. Noch mal mit dem Boot auf die E-Bay zum Dorsche schleppen, oder es lieber doch noch mal auf Brassen und Plötzen versuchen. Wenn es das längliche Paket vom Gerlinger (ja, ich habe wieder gesündigt!)  in diesem Jahr noch zu mir schafft, wird es der Alveser See werden, den ich in diesem Jahr viel zu selten besucht habe. .... klingt doch geheimnisvoll, oder? Bericht wird in jedem Fall folgen.


----------



## Waller Michel

So Feuchtigkeit und Kälte hat es mich mittlerweile auch wieder vom MLK nach Hause getrieben .
Trotzdem war es schön am Wasser zu sein und dabei noch kaum Schiffsverkehr am MLK zu haben.
Köder hatte ich nur ne Handvoll Rotwurm aus der Wurmfarm ,ne Dose Tulip und etwas Toastbrot dabei.
Ich nehme es aber vorweg ,keine Bisse auf Naturköder .Somit auch kaum Chancen auf Friedfische .....leider!
Ganz schneidern wollte ich allerdings auch nicht, deshalb habe ich nochmal ne UL Rute mit Spoon an den Start gebracht.
Beim zweiten Wurf ist dann auch direkt ein kleiner Wolgazander eingestiegen, den ich auch landen konnte!
Danach ging allerdings dann gar nichts mehr!
Muss allerdings dazu sagen, die Fische stehen bei dem Wetter jetzt im Kanal wo anders als noch im Herbst.
Der MLK ist auch nicht leicht zu beangeln und es ist mein erstes Jahr am MLK ,anders gesagt ; ich habe noch zu lernen!
Aber egal, es waren sehr schöne Stunden, habe den ganzen Weihnachtsfrusst abgebaut und unsere Wohnung ist wieder für uns alleine 
Werde mich die Woche mal genauer umsehen, was es für spezielle Lektüre über den MLK gibt und mich da weiter einarbeiten. .........
Man sieht aber gerade bei Fliesgewässern ,das keines dem anderen gleicht ,auch wenn Sie sich vom Ufer aus gesehen noch so sehr gleichen!


LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So Feuchtigkeit und Kälte hat es mich mittlerweile auch wieder vom MLK nach Hause getrieben .
> Trotzdem war es schön am Wasser zu sein und dabei noch kaum Schiffsverkehr am MLK zu haben.
> Köder hatte ich nur ne Handvoll Rotwurm aus der Wurmfarm ,ne Dose Tulip und etwas Toastbrot dabei.
> Ich nehme es aber vorweg ,keine Bisse auf Naturköder .Somit auch kaum Chancen auf Friedfische .....leider!
> Ganz schneidern wollte ich allerdings auch nicht, deshalb habe ich nochmal ne UL Rute mit Spoon an den Start gebracht.
> Beim zweiten Wurf ist dann auch direkt ein kleiner Wolgazander eingestiegen, den ich auch landen konnte!
> Danach ging allerdings dann gar nichts mehr!
> Muss allerdings dazu sagen, die Fische stehen bei dem Wetter jetzt im Kanal wo anders als noch im Herbst.
> Der MLK ist auch nicht leicht zu beangeln und es ist mein erstes Jahr am MLK ,anders gesagt ; ich habe noch zu lernen!
> Aber egal, es waren sehr schöne Stunden, habe den ganzen Weihnachtsfrusst abgebaut und unsere Wohnung ist wieder für uns alleine
> Werde mich die Woche mal genauer umsehen, was es für spezielle Lektüre über den MLK gibt und mich da weiter einarbeiten. .........
> Man sieht aber gerade bei Fliesgewässern ,das keines dem anderen gleicht ,auch wenn Sie sich vom Ufer aus gesehen noch so sehr gleichen!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Petri zum  Wolgazander


----------



## Jason

@Waller Michel Dann mal ein Petri Heil zum kleinen Zander. Zumindest warst du draußen und konntest deinen "Weihnachtsfrust" abbauen. Schade, dass es mit den Friedfisch nicht geklappt hat. Das wird am Sonntag für uns auch kein leichtes Unterfangen. Nu ja, wir werden sehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@jason 1 
Wünsche euch jedenfalls Petri und wenn es nicht klappt, ist es wirklich so ,ein Tag am Wasser ist auch was wert! 

Beim Angeln ist es halt mal oft so " Es hilf uns kein höheres Wesen ,weder Gott, Kaiser noch Tribun .......das müssen wir selber tun "   
LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zum  Wolgazander



Danke Dir @Hering 58 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Waller Michel !


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Vielen Dank 
War aber echt nur ein ganz kleines Fischlein 

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Selbst ein kleiner Fisch kann die Motivation heben, ich hingegen bin gestern wider leer ausgegangen. Es wollten weder Hecht noch Zander. Heute oder Sonntag gehts raus zum Karpfen brachsen ärgern damit die Motivation wider gehoben wird zum Jahresende. Die neue Karte gibts leider erst Mitte Januar. 
Nimm die Glückwünsche ruhig an, du hast sie dir verdient.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Danke! 
@dawurzelsepp 
Wünsche dir dann auch Prtri und viel Spaß! 
Vielleicht läuft ja ein schöner Karpfen? 
Ich kann bis ende des Jahres auch nur im MLK angeln ,da ich mein Fangbuch schon abgegeben habe .
Im neuen Jahr gehts dann auch wieder an die Vereinsgewässer !

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich sag schon mal danke, die RUTE hab ich gestern schon fertig montiert. 
Später noch frische Semmel beim Bäcker holen dann könnte es schon losgehen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Semmeln ist Bayern 
Habe gerade mal geguckt, du kommst aus der Oberpfalz ,sehr schöne Gegend! 
Mit tollen Gewässer, gerade bei Weiden gibt es schöne Seen ,da war ich vor einigen Jahren auch mal mit der Rute unterwegs! 
Und die Naab ist richtig toll! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zum Wolgazande, @Waller Michel!


----------



## Waller Michel

Auch Dir vielen Dank! 
Und grüße hoch in den Norden!


----------



## Waller Michel

Soooo Weihnachten ist gepackt, die Hüfte wieder einigermaßen belastbar ,jetzt plagt mich Fernweh 
Im nächsten Jahr startet deshalb das Projekt " Campingbus "
Unseren alten hatten wir verkauft, weil er von der Euronorm leider nicht mehr zeitgemäß war ,viele Städte waren mir verschlossen geblieben. 
Nächstes Jahr, soll wieder einer ins Haus kommen, zwar nicht neu ; das ist für mich nicht bezahlbar aber was neueres !
Da ich darin erfahren bin, wird es wohl ein Ducato werden, den ich nach und nach für unsere Bedürfnisse selbst ausbauen werde . Auch so das er speziell den Bedürfnissen zum Angeln /Wettkampf /Kurzurlaub gerecht wird! 
Nach ewiger Überlegung habe ich jetzt den Grundriss für den Innenausbau im Kopf und werde das Ganze zu Papier bringen. 
Der Ausbau ist denn speziell für 2 Personen  und auch Angelruten bis 210 cm Transportlänge ,soetwas gäbe es nicht zu kaufen. 
Wenn ca in der zweiten Jahreshälfte nächstes Jahr das Projekt startet ,werde ich hier immer mal wieder Fotos posten .

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, eine dringende Zwischenfrage, da ich nachher noch in Hannover bin und eventuell für den Jahresabschluss nochmal zu Askari muss:

Es geht ums Stippen an der Spundwand (Mittellandkanal), Tiefe um 4 m, auch mal 20 cm mehr. Meine aktuelle Stippe ist genau 4 m lang, ist also eigentlich zu kurz bei der Tiefe. Ich sitze ja aber auf der Spundwand auch um 0,5 m erhöht, könnte die Schnur also sicher um 0,5-1 m verlängern, ohne Probleme beim rauspendeln zu bekommen. Zum Keschern aus erhöhter Position wäre etwas mehr Schnur als Rutenlänge doch sicher auch sinnvoll, oder?

Was denkt ihr, macht es Sinn, dort mit der 4m-Stippe zu angeln oder lieber noch ne 5m besorgen?


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, eine dringende Zwischenfrage, da ich nachher noch in Hannover bin und eventuell für den Jahresabschluss nochmal zu Askari muss:
> 
> Es geht ums Stippen an der Spundwand (Mittellandkanal), Tiefe um 4 m, auch mal 20 cm mehr. Meine aktuelle Stippe ist genau 4 m lang, ist also eigentlich zu kurz bei der Tiefe. Ich sitze ja aber auf der Spundwand auch um 0,5 m erhöht, könnte die Schnur also sicher um 0,5-1 m verlängern, ohne Probleme beim rauspendeln zu bekommen. Zum Keschern aus erhöhter Position wäre etwas mehr Schnur als Rutenlänge doch sicher auch sinnvoll, oder?
> 
> Was denkt ihr, macht es Sinn, dort mit der 4m-Stippe zu angeln oder lieber noch ne 5m besorgen?



Hallo Tobias 
Also ich bin bei uns im MLK immer sogar mit 6Meter Stippen unterwegs. 
Die Tiefe ist ja logischerweise die Selbe ,es ist halt viel einfacher zu handhaben, wenn man von der Schnur her gesehen etwas Luft hat! Aber ne 5 Meter würde ich mindestens nehmen am MLK ,nicht nur wegen der Tiefe des Gewässers sondern auch um ein Stück weit vom Ufer weg zu kommen, gerade am Tag bei starkem Schiffsverkehr oft die entscheidenden cm !

Viel Spaß bei Askari !

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, eine dringende Zwischenfrage, da ich nachher noch in Hannover bin und eventuell für den *Jahresabschluss nochmal zu Askari* muss:
> ......oder lieber noch ne 5m besorgen?



Ach komm schon mein Lieber, die Antwort kennst Du doch selbst... bzw. Dein kleines tacklegieriges Ükelherz. Grade bei dem Nobeltempel Askari stehen doch garantiert etwa 345934875 Stippen rum, die fürn schmalen Taler mit zu DIr wollen. WÜrde aber auf 6m gehen.

EDIT: Siehste, auch der Waller Michel sagt 6m. Es ist also garkeine Frage ob, sondern welche Stippe!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ganz genau @Minimax 
6 Meter habe ich am MLK bisher auch als ideal empfunden! 
Für den MLK müssen es auch nicht zwangsläufig Stippen mit Gummizug sein, da geht auch was mittelpreisiges oder gar günstiges !

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach komm schon mein Lieber, die Antwort kennst Du doch selbst... bzw. Dein kleines tacklegieriges Ükelherz. Grade bei dem Nobeltempel Askari stehen doch garantiert etwa 345934875 Stippen rum, die fürn schmalen Taler mit zu DIr wollen. WÜrde aber auf 6m gehen.
> 
> EDIT: Siehste, auch der Waller Michel sagt 6m. Es ist also garkeine Frage ob, sondern welche Stippe!


Stippen bei Askari ? wenn du dort *3* passende findest hast du Glück.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke schonmal @Minimax und @Waller Michel. Ich plane ja erstmal NUR Spundwand und nicht Steinpackung, wo ich besonders weit raus müsste. Bei ner 6m-Stippe hab ich ja schon fast 2m Schnur zwischen Pose und Rutenspitze und um vernünftig zu keschern (sonen ganz langen Stippkescher hab ich ja nicht), käme ja nochmal mindestens 0,5m Schnur dazu...ist das nicht ein bisschen viel lose Schnur? Die ist ja auch wind- und oberflächenströmungsanfällig, deswegen meine gedankliche Tendenz zur eher kurzen 4m oder 5m-Rute mit weniger freier Schnur


----------



## Minimax

Oh, 
wo wir grade bei den Antics und Shenanigans unseres lieben Tobsens sind, der im Raum HannoverFussnote sein Wesen treibt, 
nochmal vielen herzlichen Dank und ein Petri zum L. Idus_ Santa_ eine tolle Idee und ein lehrreicher Bericht.


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Damit hab ich jetzt ein anglerisch spannendes Jahr hinter mir mit 6 erstmalig gefangenen (und auch erkannten) Fischarten.



Da kann ich gleich in die selbe Kerbe hauen, denn dieses Jahr brachte mir auch 5 neue Arten (vielleicht 6, ganz sicher sogar, da ich vmtl. kleine Alande mit Plötzen verwechselte) und die gingen alle auf die Ükelgemeinschaft. Durch GIeselwerder und Mein Wellness Wochenende beim lieben Bruder Kochtopf konnte ich an meinen
Fischposter in der Küche ankreuzen:

-Russnase
-Pferdegründling
-Wels
-Dace

Und ganz ohne Ükelhilfe habe ich dieses Jahr erstmals Grundelis gefangen. Was soll man sagen sie sind hier, und mit etwas Mehl, heissem Schmalz und einem kühlen
Pfälzer kann ich mich auch ganz gut mit den kleinen GIerhälsen arrangieren.

Hinsitchtlich fraglicher Neuspezies kämen nichtidentifizerte Schneider an Weser oder Fulda infrage, und wenns gesatattet ist, der tolle Fuldaaal, der vielleicht ein Breitkopf war, und damit mein erster Nicht-Spitzkopf, aber da kann mich mein mein Gedächtnis trügen.
Oh, und, ich habe meinen ersten Hecht und meinen ersten Barsch auf Köfi gefangen, aber das gehört ja eigentlich nicht hierher.

Daran sieht man aber auch, wie viel noch vor einem liegt, und da freue ich mich schon drauf!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich angel am MLK gerne mit 5 Meter Schnur auch an der 6 Meter Rute ,für mich persönlich ist das mit der Handhabung einfach bequemer ! 
Da man sich in der Regel ja was sucht im Kanal mit Strucktur ,hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeit. Als Kescher hab ich immer einen Rundkopf mit ner 4 Meter Teleskopstange dran, ging aber auch ohne Probleme mit 3 Meter ,da man ja die Kopfrute sowieso nach hinten abrollt !
Aber jeder hat da so seine eigenen Techniken .

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> da man ja die Kopfrute sowieso nach hinten abrollt !



Achso...ne, nix Kopfrute...billige Telestippe   Darum muss das mit dem Zusammenspiel der Längen ja einigermaßen passen



Minimax schrieb:


> -Russnase



Lieber Minimax, nach nachträglicher Recherche kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass es sich bei deinem kleinen Racker doch um eine Nase gehandelt haben muss. Die Rußnase kommt eher in den Unterläufen großer Flüsse vor, während die Nase eher ein Fisch der Barbenregion ist. Auch scheinen Rußnasen wirklich sehr dunkle Nasen zu haben, während deine Nase eine nur leicht dunkel überzogene Nase hatte. Diese vor-Ort-Fehlbestimmung meinerseits schmerzt mich umso mehr, da du eine Nase dann eigentlich im Ükel-Cup hättest einbringen können.  Mich plagen deswegen bis heute Gewissensbisse.

Daher sei aber zumindest für dein Portfolio klar gestellt: Es war wohl eine Nase, keine Rußnase! (und hoffentlich kannst du mir bis zum nächsten Ükeltreffen vergeben)


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Daher sei aber zumindest für dein Portfolio klar gestellt: Es war wohl eine Nase, keine Rußnase! (und hoffentlich kannst du mir bis zum nächsten Ükeltreffen vergeben)



Du alter Saboteur! Na siehste, hab ichs doch gleich gesagt! Und für mein Portfolio machts keinen Unterschied, denn die Nase wurde mir bis dahin ebenfalls noch nicht vorgestellt,
danke für die Präzisierung,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Du alter Saboteur! Na siehste, hab ichs doch gleich gesagt! Und für mein Portfolio machts keinen Unterschied, denn die Nase wurde mir bis dahin ebenfalls noch nicht vorgestellt,
> danke für die Präzisierung,
> hg
> Minimax



Wie ich grade feststelle für den Cup tatsächlich auch nicht, die Rußnase hätte genauso eingereicht werden können, wie ich grade feststellte. Das beruhigt mich nun doch ein wenig. Dennoch Tut es mir Leid, dass du meinetwegen so lange auf der falschen Spur warst


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> -Russnase




Russnase oder Rußnase ?


----------



## rutilus69

Nach den ganzen anregenden Beiträgen zum Thema Breadpunch habe ich mir heute früh gedacht, dass ich das mal ausprobieren muss. Ein bisschen Toastbrot war noch da also kurz in die Mikrowelle damit und mit dem Nudelholz plattgemacht. Aus einem Kugelschreiber war sehr schnell ein Ausstanzer gebastelt. Nach kurzer Überlegung entschied ich mich für die Havel, allerdings für eine Ecke, an der ich noch nicht gefischt hatte (hätte ich wenigstens eine Ausrede gehabt beim Schneidern  )
Schnell noch die Rute mit der Pin bestückt, einen shouldered Stick auf die 18er Schnur gezogen und los ging es mit ganz kleinem Gepäck (eine Rute, Kescher und ein Eimer mit Kleinkram und Ködern)
Am Wasser angekommen war ich von der Stimmung an dieser Ecke sehr angetan. Die Sonne kam grade raus und ich musste erstmal die Gegend bei einer Tasse Tee genießen.






Mit dem improvisierten Ausstecher eine Scheibe Brot ausgestanzt, auf den 14er Haken gezogen und ab damit ins Wasser. O.K., die ersten Würfe mit der Pin nach langer Zeit sahen jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich elegant aus, aber das schien den Fischen egal zu sein. Bei der dritten Drift erbarmte sich dann auch ein Mini-Brassen.






Was danach passierte, hatte ich nicht geahnt. Die Döbel waren heute in Fresslaune. Zuerst kamen zwei knapp 20cm Döbelchen an den Haken und danch noch ein 36er. Durch den ganzen Trubel war dann erstmal Ruhe im Wasser. Also bin ich ein Stückchen weiter gegangen, Brotflocke auf den Haken und ab damit. 
Die Pose trieb so schön in der Strömung und blieb auf einmal stehen. Ein kurzes Zucken und weg war sie. Nach dem Anhieb ging die Post ab. und nach ein paar Minuten lag ein wunderschöner 44er Döbel im Kescher. Ich bekomme das Grinsen immer noch nicht aus dem Gesicht, wenn ich dran denke 
Ich, der in seinem anglerischen Leben bisher noch keinen nennswerten Döbel gefangen hat, hat heute gleich ein paar davon aus dem Wasser gezogen. Es sind wirklich wunderschöne Fische, die auch noch richtig Spaß an der Angel machen - Ich kann die Döbelfans hier jetzt sehr gut verstehen 






Ein paar Plötzen, Brassen und halbstarke Döbelchen folgten noch, aber das Wetter wurde langsam eklig und ich habe mit einer tiefen Zufriedenheit den Heimweg angetreten.

Was habe ich dabei gelernt: Brot als Hakenköder funktioniert super, Kugelschreiber als Ausstanzer auch (allerdings nicht wirklich gut, also gleich mal einen "professionellen" Breadpunch ordern) und das wichtigste: Döbel machen echt Spaß


----------



## Waller Michel

@rutilus69 
Absolut genial! Dickes Petri !
Und noch viel Spaß !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht @rutilus69 .

Und schön dass es mit den Döbeln geklappt hat.


----------



## Jason

@rutilus69 da hat es ja ganz schön gerappelt bei dir. Dickes Petri Heil. Die Pin an der Rute sieht Top aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen anregenden Beiträgen zum Thema Breadpunch habe ich mir heute früh gedacht, dass ich das mal ausprobieren muss. Ein bisschen Toastbrot war noch da also kurz in die Mikrowelle damit und mit dem Nudelholz plattgemacht. Aus einem Kugelschreiber war sehr schnell ein Ausstanzer gebastelt. Nach kurzer Überlegung entschied ich mich für die Havel, allerdings für eine Ecke, an der ich noch nicht gefischt hatte (hätte ich wenigstens eine Ausrede gehabt beim Schneidern  )
> Schnell noch die Rute mit der Pin bestückt, einen shouldered Stick auf die 18er Schnur gezogen und los ging es mit ganz kleinem Gepäck (eine Rute, Kescher und ein Eimer mit Kleinkram und Ködern)
> Am Wasser angekommen war ich von der Stimmung an dieser Ecke sehr angetan. Die Sonne kam grade raus und ich musste erstmal die Gegend bei einer Tasse Tee genießen.
> Anhang anzeigen 334837
> 
> 
> Mit dem improvisierten Ausstecher eine Scheibe Brot ausgestanzt, auf den 14er Haken gezogen und ab damit ins Wasser. O.K., die ersten Würfe mit der Pin nach langer Zeit sahen jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich elegant aus, aber das schien den Fischen egal zu sein. Bei der dritten Drift erbarmte sich dann auch ein Mini-Brassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334838
> 
> 
> Was danach passierte, hatte ich nicht geahnt. Die Döbel waren heute in Fresslaune. Zuerst kamen zwei knapp 20cm Döbelchen an den Haken und danch noch ein 36er. Durch den ganzen Trubel war dann erstmal Ruhe im Wasser. Also bin ich ein Stückchen weiter gegangen, Brotflocke auf den Haken und ab damit.
> Die Pose trieb so schön in der Strömung und blieb auf einmal stehen. Ein kurzes Zucken und weg war sie. Nach dem Anhieb ging die Post ab. und nach ein paar Minuten lag ein wunderschöner 44er Döbel im Kescher. Ich bekomme das Grinsen immer noch nicht aus dem Gesicht, wenn ich dran denke
> Ich, der in seinem anglerischen Leben bisher noch keinen nennswerten Döbel gefangen hat, hat heute gleich ein paar davon aus dem Wasser gezogen. Es sind wirklich wunderschöne Fische, die auch noch richtig Spaß an der Angel machen - Ich kann die Döbelfans hier jetzt sehr gut verstehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334840
> 
> 
> Ein paar Plötzen, Brassen und halbstarke Döbelchen folgten noch, aber das Wetter wurde langsam eklig und ich habe mit einer tiefen Zufriedenheit den Heimweg angetreten.
> 
> Was habe ich dabei gelernt: Brot als Hakenköder funktioniert super, Kugelschreiber als Ausstanzer auch (allerdings nicht wirklich gut, also gleich mal einen "professionellen" Breadpunch ordern) und das wichtigste: Döbel machen echt Spaß


 Dickes Petri ,ein toller Bericht  und eine schicke Pin .


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen anregenden Beiträgen zum Thema Breadpunch habe ich mir heute früh gedacht, dass ich das mal ausprobieren muss.
> Am Wasser angekommen war ich von der Stimmung an dieser Ecke sehr angetan.




Petri Rutilus,
zu den schönen Fiscvhen und zum Pin Einsatz- ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber Deine Stelle sieht fast aus wie meine- da werden wir uns ja sicher mal über den Weg laufen!
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Nee, oder @rutilus69 ?! Ganz dickes Petri!
So stelle ich mir Pin Gewässer vor - sehr schönes Flüsschen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69: Petri zu Deinen Fischen! Deine Begeisterung für diesen Art der Angelei und die Döbel ist richtig ansteckend! Danke für den tollen Bericht und die ebenso tollen Fotos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal @Minimax und @Waller Michel. Ich plane ja erstmal NUR Spundwand und nicht Steinpackung, wo ich besonders weit raus müsste. Bei ner 6m-Stippe hab ich ja schon fast 2m Schnur zwischen Pose und Rutenspitze und um vernünftig zu keschern (sonen ganz langen Stippkescher hab ich ja nicht), käme ja nochmal mindestens 0,5m Schnur dazu...ist das nicht ein bisschen viel lose Schnur? Die ist ja auch wind- und oberflächenströmungsanfällig, deswegen meine gedankliche Tendenz zur eher kurzen 4m oder 5m-Rute mit weniger freier Schnur


Einen richtig langen Kescher ab 3m brauchste sowieso, das geht man gar nicht. .
6m Bolo beringt für Tiefwasserangeln deswegen, weil die bis 6m noch handlich und kernig sind.  Und viel flexibler für alles einsetzbar.
Und Stecken/Abstecken möchtest du bestimmt auch nicht, für Döbelklasse aufwärts auch nicht passend. 
Ich persönlich schaffe mir jedenfalls nichts an, was nicht auch für richtige Drills Döbel bis Karpfen taugt. 
Weil, wenn die überraschend auch auf der Einzelmade beißen, ist das immer ein bischen Lottogewinn und Hochstimmung.   Und darum gehe ich schließlich angeln.

Und die Mehrlänge immer nützlich ist, bischen links und rechts treiben lassen usw.
Der einzige Nachteil ist eigentlich nur, dass man 200+ EUR für einen sehr leichten Stock spenden muss, der sich dauerhaft konzentriert fischen lässt.
Wintersonderangebote sind aktuell nutzbar.
Oder bei Andi wegen dem nächsten Rutenwechsel anmelden! 
Andere haben vlt. auch noch was rumliegen, Heinz fragen.
Oder 01.03.20  ...

Du kommst nicht dran vorbei, oder es wird teu(r)er mit immer wieder umrüsten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Was danach passierte, hatte ich nicht geahnt. Die Döbel waren heute in Fresslaune. Zuerst kamen zwei knapp 20cm Döbelchen an den Haken und danch noch ein 36er. Durch den ganzen Trubel war dann erstmal Ruhe im Wasser. Also bin ich ein Stückchen weiter gegangen, Brotflocke auf den Haken und ab damit.
> Die Pose trieb so schön in der Strömung und blieb auf einmal stehen. Ein kurzes Zucken und weg war sie. Nach dem Anhieb ging die Post ab. und nach ein paar Minuten lag ein wunderschöner 44er Döbel im Kescher. Ich bekomme das Grinsen immer noch nicht aus dem Gesicht, wenn ich dran denke
> Ich, der in seinem anglerischen Leben bisher noch keinen nennswerten Döbel gefangen hat, hat heute gleich ein paar davon aus dem Wasser gezogen. Es sind wirklich wunderschöne Fische, die auch noch richtig Spaß an der Angel machen - Ich kann die Döbelfans hier jetzt sehr gut verstehen


Ab solchen Fischen fängt doch der Drillspaß erst an! 
Und dickes Petri zum nun ewig angefixt-sein.

Noch was: Schöne Fotos haste gemacht!
Und meinen Verdacht bestätigt, dass die Daiwa mit ihrer Aubergine-Farbton-Farbe nicht so wirlich schön ist.
Meine Frau hat dafür eine krasse Bezeichnung: "Krampfadern-Farbe".

Sowas lässt sich glücklicherweise bei einer großen Sanierung auch ändern! 
Eine Farbe, die (mir) aufs Gemüt geht. 
Eine Sportex Turbo HM1 hab ich schon mit dem Schälmesser grau gemacht, und zudem im Neuaufbau auf 200% gebracht. Die taugt nun für alles, Spin, Kyst, Fly, Treibbrot, Grund, Pose ....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Semmeln ist Bayern
> Habe gerade mal geguckt, du kommst aus der Oberpfalz ,sehr schöne Gegend!
> Mit tollen Gewässer, gerade bei Weiden gibt es schöne Seen ,da war ich vor einigen Jahren auch mal mit der Rute unterwegs!
> Und die Naab ist richtig toll!
> 
> LG Michael



Ah Semml um genau zu sein.
Ja die Oberpfalz kann sehr unterschiedlich sein und vom Freistaat der ärmste Regierungsbezirk in Bayern. Vernachlässigt und klein gehalten, je weiter man Richtung CZ kommt umso natürlicher wird die Landschaft. Wir haben super Flüsse hier, Naab, Regen, die Donau, Liebenstein Speicher, Eixendorfer Stausee, Schwarzach und und und.....

Hab mich heute Nachmittag auf die 1,5 Stunden am Wasser ordentlich entschneidern können. 13 Karpfen und 3 Brachsen sind es dann geworden. Der größte hatte 6pfd. Das war wider ein richtiger Motivationsschub fürs we evtl greif ich nochmal auf die Räuber an.

@rutilus69 
Ein dickes Petri zum Fang und schöne Pin.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri @dawurzelsepp! 13 Karpfen und 3 Brassen in anderthalb Stunden... das ist ja schon fast Arbeit. Respekt! Und genügend Motivation für einen weiteren Raubfischsnsitz sollte das allemal sein. Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## rustaweli

@dawurzelsepp Respekt!


----------



## Jason

Gute Arbeit @dawurzelsepp Da kam bestimmt keine Langeweile auf. So ein Motivationsschub kann wohl jeder mal gebrauchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@dawurzelsepp 
Das ist ja sensationell! 
Könnte mich nicht entsinnen das ich im Winter schon mal so eine Quote gehabt hätte! 
Ganz dickes Petri dazu !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Oh mann soviele Fänger heute unterwegs gewesen...
Dickes Petri an Alle.
Wenn ich schon selber nicht mehr ans Wasser komme so bin ich in Gedanken dann bei Euch..


----------



## Trotta

Ich hätte die Herren ja eher hier verortet...


----------



## Trotta

Zum Thema Kugelschreiberrecycling: Weiß nicht, ob andere Chinapinowner das Problem kennen, aber mir passiert es bei schlecht getimten Würfen immer mal wieder, dass sich die Schnur um die Holzgriffe wickelt und von dort unter die beweglichen Teile flutscht, wo sie sich verklemmt und dabei auch gerne mal beschädigt, was imho auch daran liegt, dass den Griffen ein Schutzring an der Basis fehlt. 

Beim Ausmisten hatte ich neulich die Idee, den mittleren Zierring eines Werbekugelschreibers provisorisch dafür zweckzuentfremden: der Kuliguard™. 

Allerdings bieten die Plastikteile auch keinen hundertprozentigen Schutz. Bei stärkerem Zug kann die Schnur trotzdem unter den Griff rutschen. Die konisch zulaufenden Griffe sind leider eine ziemliche Fehlkonstruktion, weil sie die Schnur immer nach unten leiten. Die bessere Alternative wäre wohl, gefühlvoller zu werfen...


----------



## Waller Michel

Trotter schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Herren ja eher hier verortet...
> Anhang anzeigen 334846



Sehr schönes Gewässer! Darf man fragen wo das ist? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Meine Pinerfahrungen beginnen erst nächstes Jahr. Und das mit @Kochtopf .Er wird mein Lehrmeister.
Gruß Jason


----------



## Trotta

@Waller Michel : Ich weiß nicht wie "geheim" die Stelle ist, und da ich selbst dort nicht fische, würde ich in dem Zusammenhang lieber an die Herren verweisen wollen, wenn's ok ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Trotter schrieb:


> @Waller Michel : Ich weiß nicht wie "geheim" die Stelle ist, und da ich selbst dort nicht fische, würde ich in dem Zusammenhang lieber an @Minimax oder @rutilus69 verweisen wollen, wenn's ok ist.



Kein Problem! 

Aber dann kann ich es mir grob denken 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Trotter schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Herren ja eher hier verortet...
> Anhang anzeigen 334846


Scheint kein aktuelles Bild zu sein. aber dafür ein sehr schönes.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja im Osten gibt es schon richtig schöne Gewässer  finde ich auch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Allons enfants de la Patrie,
Le jour de gloire est arrivé!
Contre nous de la tyrannie
L’étendard sanglant est levé. (2×)
Entendez-vous dans les campagnes
Mugir ces féroces soldats?
Ils viennent jusque dans vos bras
Égorger vos fils, vos compagnes. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

@Tricast Kopf hoch. Wenigstens ist es eine sehr schöne Nationalhymne


----------



## Jason

So, für den Angeltrip mit @Kochtopf am Sonntag ist bei mir alles vorbereitet. Ich war heute schon im Nachbarort, in einem Baumarkt, die eine Angelabteilung haben um Maden zu besorgen. Die haben dort 2 Kühlschränke für Lebendköder. Zu meinen Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass beide komplett leer waren. Nun war guter Rat teuer. Aber dort, wo wir hin fahren, wohnt in einem Wohnwagen am Baggersee ein sehr guter Freund von mir. Er passt auf die Gerätschaften auf, und ist leidenschaftlicher Angler. Ich ihn angerufen und ihm die Misere erklärt. Er sagte nur: "Kein Problem, ich habe genug Maden da". Problem geklärt. Aber im nachhinein habe ich erfahren, dass El Potto auch noch ein Eisen im Feuer gehabt hätte.
Also steht uns nichts mehr im Wege. Ich freue mich drauf.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und ein glorreicher Tag was es heute auch, zumindest für @rutilus69 und @dawurzelsepp! 
Trotzdem ein herzliches Petri auch für Dich...


----------



## Waller Michel

Heinz ....das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor 

Salutation de la Légion étrangère


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Es scheint gerade einen Madenengpass zu geben. Ich war auch im Angelladen: Pinkies waren aus und die normalen Maden wurden rationiert, maximal eine kleine Portion pro Angler.


----------



## Jason

Die Kühlschränke waren vom Strom. Die sagen sich bestimmt, wer geht um diese Jahreszeit schon angeln. Habe auch gar nicht nachgefragt, was das soll. Die haben die Rechnung ohne uns gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Kühlschränke waren vom Strom. Die sagen sich bestimmt, wer geht um diese Jahreszeit schon angeln. Habe auch gar nicht nachgefragt, was das soll. Die haben die Rechnung ohne uns gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Bei uns im Baumarkt bekommt man nur Schrott an Ködern ,da kümmert sich kein Schwein drum !
Das kann man total vergessen bei uns !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei uns im Baumarkt bekommt man nur Schrott an Ködern ,da kümmert sich kein Schwein drum !
> Das kann man total vergessen bei uns !
> 
> LG Michael


Och, die Maden, Tauwürmer, Dendros und die Bienenmaden sind in Ordnung. Wenn sie welche haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei uns sind die zu 99% nicht mehr am Leben! Stinkt wie Oskar , oder schon im Fliegen Stadium! Die aber wiederum auch nicht mehr am Leben 
Wenn du da die Tür auf machst vom Kühlschrank ist wie ein Zombi Film 

LG


----------



## rutilus69

Vorletztes Wochenende gab es bei uns in einem sehr großen Angelladen auch grade mal noch zwei Döschen Maden


----------



## Waller Michel

Naja vor Weihnachten, werden die sich keine großen Mengen mehr hinlegen, aber jetzt müsste so langsam eigentlich alles wieder ins Lot kommen denke ich? 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Naja, ein solcher Laden kann schon ein bisschen was auf Verdacht da haben. Ein paar Dosen Maden sind ja jetzt nicht die riesen Investition.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die zu 99% nicht mehr am Leben! Stinkt wie Oskar , oder schon im Fliegen Stadium! Die aber wiederum auch nicht mehr am Leben
> Wenn du da die Tür auf machst vom Kühlschrank ist wie ein Zombi Film
> 
> LG


Also das kann ich von dem Hagebaumarkt nicht behaupten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also das kann ich von dem Hagebaumarkt nicht behaupten.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ist bei uns die selbe Marktkette ,allerdings ist die Angelabteilung total sxcheixe ! Da kümmert sich keiner drum !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist bei uns die selbe Marktkette ,allerdings ist die Angelabteilung total sxcheixe ! Da kümmert sich keiner drum !
> 
> LG Michael


Wirklich Schade

Gruß jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wirklich Schade
> 
> Gruß jason



Das ist für mich persönlich nicht so schlimm!  Wir haben hier in Braunschweig einen 1a Angelladen die haben immer top Köder und faire Preise! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Unser Andal scheint wohl über die Feiertage nach Oberbayern gefahren zu sein? 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich kaufe Maden bei Media-Markt! 
Müsst ihr auch mal fragen ...


----------



## Hering 58

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ah Semml um genau zu sein.
> Ja die Oberpfalz kann sehr unterschiedlich sein und vom Freistaat der ärmste Regierungsbezirk in Bayern. Vernachlässigt und klein gehalten, je weiter man Richtung CZ kommt umso natürlicher wird die Landschaft. Wir haben super Flüsse hier, Naab, Regen, die Donau, Liebenstein Speicher, Eixendorfer Stausee, Schwarzach und und und.....
> 
> Hab mich heute Nachmittag auf die 1,5 Stunden am Wasser ordentlich entschneidern können. 13 Karpfen und 3 Brachsen sind es dann geworden. Der größte hatte 6pfd. Das war wider ein richtiger Motivationsschub fürs we evtl greif ich nochmal auf die Räuber an.
> 
> @rutilus69
> Ein dickes Petri zum Fang und schöne Pin.


Ein dickes Petri zum Fang , 13 Karpfen und 3 Brassen in anderthalb Stunden das ist Top.


----------



## Hering 58

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Maden bei Media-Markt!
> Müsst ihr auch mal fragen ...


Bei Media Markt?Das ist doch ein Elektronik-Fachmarkt.


----------



## Hering 58

Trotter schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Herren ja eher hier verortet...
> Anhang anzeigen 334846


Sehr schönes Gewässer!  Gefällt mir.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Maden bei Media-Markt!
> Müsst ihr auch mal fragen ...



Äh bei Media Markt  ? Biste sicher? 

LG


----------



## Jason

Media Markt? Die Maden leuchten wohl? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Made in China meint was anderes, @Nordlichtangler


----------



## Tobias85

@rutilus69: Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zum wunderschönen Leuciscus cephalus! Und wieder ist jemand der Sucht verfallen...

@dawurzelsepp: Wahnsinn, was für eine Strecke - ein anerkennendes Petri auch an dich!



geomas schrieb:


> So, und was wirklich feines zum Lesen hab ich auch noch herausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Way with Bread
> 
> 
> I've done a great deal of bread fishing over the last few years and through hundreds of hours of various failures and successes have learne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idlersquest.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Autor (Jeff Hatt) schreibt (und fischt!) wirklich großartig, hat aber wohl seit ein paar Jahren das Angeln zurückgestellt.
> Man kann die Stichwortsuche oben rechts auf seiner Seite gut nutzen.



Toller Artikel, Georg...ich bin gespannt, was der Gute noch so alles in seinen Artikeln schreibt, der Blog bietet auf jeden Fall genug Lesestoff für den restlichen 'Winter'.



Racklinger schrieb:


> verdammt jetzt habt ihr mich angefixt, muss ich nächstes Jahr du Mal breadpunch ausprobieren



Nächstes Jahr? Schau doch, was hier die letzten Tage alles gefangen wurde...raus ans Wasser mit dir!


----------



## Tobias85

#Stipprute: Ich war dann tatsächlich vorhin noch beim 'Angelfachmarkt' und hab mich nach Stippen umgeschaut. Es gab diverse Exemplare in 4 m und 5 m und sogar eines in 8 m, eine 6 m-Stippe habe ich aber auch die Schnelle nicht finden können (und die gesamte Aussstellungsfläche im Detail abzusuchen, dafür war keine Zeit), also hab ich mich erstmal zwangsweise für die 5 m-Version entschieden. Für die nächsten Tage muss mir die reichen, anschließend muss ich bei Verfügbarkeit nochmal eine längere holen.
Der eine oder andere mag sich erinnern, dass ich schon beim Kauf der letzten Stippe in der Straßenbahn ziemlich böse angeguckt wurde. In weiser Vorraussicht und um nicht wieder als Schläger abgestempelt zu werden, habe ich dieses mal ein Stoff-Futteral dabei gehabt und die Stippe darin verstaut. Das war schon besser, aber ein paar komische Blicke gabs trotzdem. Das nächste mal werd ich mir ein Transportrohr mitnehmen und auf den Rücken schnallen, dann halten mich alle für nen Architekturstudenten oder sowas, zumindest aber nicht mehr für kriminell... 

#Brotflocke/breadpunch: Locken die eigentlich auch über den Geruch oder hauptsächlich über die helle Farbe? Wäre sicher spannend, die auch mal nachts zu fischen...

Gestern Nachmittag war ich mit einer Freundin noch zum Klettern verabredet. Hinterher sind wir noch ein bisschen durch die Stadt gelaufen und auf dem Weg kamen wir an einem alten Tonstich vorbei. Natürlich musste noch erstmal ans Wasser runter und siehe da: Im nichtmal 50cm tiefen, glasklaren Wasser dümpelten drei Karpfen von 60-60 cm direkt vor unseren Augen rum. Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass die Fische bei dem Wetter teilweise noch so flach stehen. 50m weiter kam dann ein anderer Angler aus der Böschung gekrochen. Haben uns ein bisschen unterhalten, der Teich soll wohl auch ein tolles Schleiengewässer sein, aber die Stadt hat im Pachtvertrag die Auflage eingebracht, dass maximal 12 Angler im Verein sein dürfen, und natürlich ist der Verein schon lange voll. In dem im Sommer total verkrauteten Teich voller Hechte wachsen sicherlich auch Rotauge, Rotfeder und Co. sehr gut ab.


----------



## Waller Michel

Also Brotflocken gehen zwar auch in der Nacht aber am Tage doch besser! 
Man fischt ja mit Brot auch oft auf Sicht ,was Nachts nur schwer machbar ist. 

Übrigens : DMAX läuft gerade wieder Angeln 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Haha, angelst Du, um Dich körperlich mal so richtig zu verausgaben, lieber @dawurzelsepp ?!
Respekt und herzliches Petri zu Deiner Strecke!

Ein ebenso herzliches Petri geht, verbunden mit einem Dankeschön für den toll illustrierten Bericht, an @rutilus69 !


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @rutilus69: Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zum wunderschönen Leuciscus cephalus! Und wieder ist jemand der Sucht verfallen...
> 
> @dawurzelsepp: Wahnsinn, was für eine Strecke - ein anerkennendes Petri auch an dich!
> 
> 
> 
> Toller Artikel, Georg...ich bin gespannt, was der Gute noch so alles in seinen Artikeln schreibt, der Blog bietet auf jeden Fall genug Lesestoff für den restlichen 'Winter'.
> 
> 
> 
> Nächstes Jahr? Schau doch, was hier die letzten Tage alles gefangen wurde...raus ans Wasser mit dir!


Würde ich gerne aber mein knapp 7 Wochen alter Zwerg bestimmt Grad den Alltag   . Der große eifert Grad noch ein bissl und meine Frau darf heute erst wieder normal heben nach den Kaiserschnitt. Vom Mistwetter Mal ganz abgesehen hab ich das Angeln für dieses Jahr schon abgehakt aber Mal schauen vielleicht ergibt sich im Jenner ein Zeitfenster, habe da so eine Idee die ich vielleicht ausprobieren könnte


----------



## Tobias85

Racklinger schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne aber mein knapp 7 Wochen alter Zwerg bestimmt Grad den Alltag   . Der große eifert Grad noch ein bissl und meine Frau darf heute erst wieder normal heben nach den Kaiserschnitt. Vom Mistwetter Mal ganz abgesehen hab ich das Angeln für dieses Jahr schon abgehakt aber Mal schauen vielleicht ergibt sich im Jenner ein Zeitfenster, habe da so eine Idee die ich vielleicht ausprobieren könnte



Pardon, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm...dann bleibt wohl wirklich nichts anderes übrig


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Den Schlitz benutze ich nie zum Anködern, mache das immer „komplett von Hand”. Habs nur zum Verständnis fotografiert.
> Bei ganz kleinen „Discs” wäre der Schlitz vielleicht praktischer, aber die Größe 4mm nutze ich nicht.
> 
> Punches können natürlich auch selbst gebastelt werden. el Potto nutzt die Reste eines verunfallten Kugelschreibers, Spritzen drängen sich als Rohmaterial förmlich auf.
> Metallbauer haben sicher noch andere Möglichkeikten und Rutenbauer mit vielen Resten sicher auch.
> 
> 
> So, und was wirklich feines zum Lesen hab ich auch noch herausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Way with Bread
> 
> 
> I've done a great deal of bread fishing over the last few years and through hundreds of hours of various failures and successes have learne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idlersquest.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Autor (Jeff Hatt) schreibt (und fischt!) wirklich großartig, hat aber wohl seit ein paar Jahren das Angeln zurückgestellt.
> Man kann die Stichwortsuche oben rechts auf seiner Seite gut nutzen.


Hochspannend! Toll finde ich ja, dass er größere Flocken und Punches erfolgreich nutzt, ebenso den Hinweis, dass er Teile einer alten Stippe zu Stanzern bis 40mm umgewidmet hat - hier liegt noch ne kaputte Chinastippe für 2 EUR, das wird bald mal ausprobiert. 10, 15, 20, 40mm - BÄMM

Sonntag mit @jason 1 wird für mich eine Black Box - ein Baggersee mit bis zum 65m tiefe, ich habe ehrlich keinerlei Ahnung wie ich da am klügsten rangehen und hoffe auf Jason bzw seinen Kumpel als Native Scout


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

War doch etwas kälter als erwartet, aber dennoch phänomenal erfolgreich beim Nachtfeedern im Winter.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, da hat sich das frieren ja gelohnt



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sonntag mit @jason 1 wird für mich eine Black Box - ein Baggersee mit bis zum 65m tiefe, ich habe ehrlich keinerlei Ahnung wie ich da am klügsten rangehen und hoffe auf Jason bzw seinen Kumpel als Native Scout



65(!)m tief!?


----------



## Waller Michel

@Fantastic Fishing 
Dickes Petri und Respekt! 
Bei uns hier ist es Nachts gerade sehr ungemütlich!  2 bis 3 Grad und sehr feucht! 
Da ist mir richtig Minus und trocken lieber 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 65(!)m tief!?


Sic!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Fantastic Fishing  - faszinierend, was es alles so gibt. Nachtfeedern wäre definitiv nix für mich.
Lange Abendansitze bis 1 oder 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang okay, aber jetzt in der Kälte???

Das Angeln an sich ist eine Sache, aber das Abbauen und Packen bei Kälte und evtl. Feuchtigkeit ist echt nix für mich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hart, härter, FF! Petri, @Fantastic Fishing, winterliches Nachtfeedern, die Disziplinen n kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Jason

Nachtfeedern im Winter. Auf so eine Idee muss man erst einmal kommen. Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Respekt und Petri Heil @Fantastic Fishing !!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri @dawurzelsepp! 13 Karpfen und 3 Brassen in anderthalb Stunden... das ist ja schon fast Arbeit. Respekt! Und genügend Motivation für einen weiteren Raubfischsnsitz sollte das allemal sein. Ich drücke dir die Daumen!



Großen Dank an alle.
Ich muss mich wohl mal kurz erklären zu den 13 Karpfen. Geangelt hab ich gestern bei uns an der Promenade wo die Leute die Enten Schwäne und die ein oder andere Gans füttern. An dem Platz fällt immer genügend von dem Brot und Semmeln auf den Grund wodurch ein füttern nicht notwendig ist. Weiter wird bei uns im Herbst besetzt und ein Großteil davon ist einfach noch Besatz davon. Die wo schon um die 6pfd haben sind natürlich noch welche vom frühjahrsbesatz von diesem Jahr. In der Dämmerung bzw kurz davor kann es schon auch vorkommen das dann auch mal ein 10+ oder 20+ Karpfen vorbei schaut. Im Normalfall Fische ich da mit einer Rute da es wirklich mit zwei zu stressig wird. Gestern war ich mir nicht so sicher ob überhaupt was beist darum hab ich mit 2 gefischt. Beide Ruten waren mit federkielposen und 0,8g Blei bestückt. Die eine war ne Cormoran  Blackstar Classic mit ner DAM Quick Shadow Pin und die andere ebenfalls ne Cormoran Tele Rute mit ner Sigma Wisker drauf.
Die ganze Montage hab ich überlang gefischt und die Semmel 5cm auftreiben lassen. Die Bisse kamen zum Teil schon in der absinkphase. Die 3 Brachsen –––––> es waren übrigens Güster....kleiner Tippfehler von mir, fing ich mit der 2. Rute meist abseits der Karpfen. Durch den Durchgangsverkehr von Leuten kann ich da leider keine Fotos machen sonst hätte ich schon Beweisfotos eingestellt. 
Ich find diese Fischerei eig durch die vielen Karpfen schon etwas nervig weil man so gar nicht differenzieren kann zwischen Karpfen und andere Arten. Gern würde ich auch mehr Brachsen, Güster, Rotaugen oder auch nen schönen Giebel fangen nur das ist leider nicht möglich. Zugegeben zum Aufbau der Motivation ist so ein Tag schon mal wider was schönes und es hilft auch den ein oder anderen schneidertag zu überwinden, für dauernd ist es mir aber zu stressig geworden.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Fantastic Fishing und im Winter in der Nacht mehr als verdient. Nach 4-5 Stunden wäre ich erfroren, egal wie dick angezogen. Bei Müdigkeit friere ich immer.


----------



## Waller Michel

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Großen Dank an alle.
> Ich muss mich wohl mal kurz erklären zu den 13 Karpfen. Geangelt hab ich gestern bei uns an der Promenade wo die Leute die Enten Schwäne und die ein oder andere Gans füttern. An dem Platz fällt immer genügend von dem Brot und Semmeln auf den Grund wodurch ein füttern nicht notwendig ist. Weiter wird bei uns im Herbst besetzt und ein Großteil davon ist einfach noch Besatz davon. Die wo schon um die 6pfd haben sind natürlich noch welche vom frühjahrsbesatz von diesem Jahr. In der Dämmerung bzw kurz davor kann es schon auch vorkommen das dann auch mal ein 10+ oder 20+ Karpfen vorbei schaut. Im Normalfall Fische ich da mit einer Rute da es wirklich mit zwei zu stressig wird. Gestern war ich mir nicht so sicher ob überhaupt was beist darum hab ich mit 2 gefischt. Beide Ruten waren mit federkielposen und 0,8g Blei bestückt. Die eine war ne Cormoran  Blackstar Classic mit ner DAM Quick Shadow Pin und die andere ebenfalls ne Cormoran Tele Rute mit ner Sigma Wisker drauf.
> Die ganze Montage hab ich überlang gefischt und die Semmel 5cm auftreiben lassen. Die Bisse kamen zum Teil schon in der absinkphase. Die 3 Brachsen –––––> es waren übrigens Güster....kleiner Tippfehler von mir, fing ich mit der 2. Rute meist abseits der Karpfen. Durch den Durchgangsverkehr von Leuten kann ich da leider keine Fotos machen sonst hätte ich schon Beweisfotos eingestellt.
> Ich find diese Fischerei eig durch die vielen Karpfen schon etwas nervig weil man so gar nicht differenzieren kann zwischen Karpfen und andere Arten. Gern würde ich auch mehr Brachsen, Güster, Rotaugen oder auch nen schönen Giebel fangen nur das ist leider nicht möglich. Zugegeben zum Aufbau der Motivation ist so ein Tag schon mal wider was schönes und es hilft auch den ein oder anderen schneidertag zu überwinden, für dauernd ist es mir aber zu stressig geworden.



Hallo, 
Du hast da mehrere Cormoran Ruten im Einsatz! 
Darf ich mal fragen wie zufrieden du damit bist? Weil der Preis ist ja mehr als gut !
Ich kenne einen älteren Rutenbauer ,der schwört Stein und Bein ,das viele Ruten eine Kopie von Daiwa Ruten wären, zum größten Teil mit SM24 Carbon ,das wiederum hochwertig wäre !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri @Fantastic Fishing und im Winter in der Nacht mehr als verdient. Nach 4-5 Stunden wäre ich erfroren, egal wie dick angezogen. Bei Müdigkeit friere ich immer.



Das geht mir auch so !
Wenn ich richtig müde bin, nutzt mich kein Thermoanzug ,keine Thermostiefel was ,dann ist mir einfach nur noch kalt !
Freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf den Sommer 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Nachtangeln und Nacktangeln sind genau mein Ding..
Nachtangeln im Winter ist aber ne echt harte Nummer - da stößt meine Liebe zur Angelei dann doch an Grenzen.
Davor habe ich allergrößten Respekt..!


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nachtangeln und Nacktangeln sind genau mein Ding..
> Nachtangeln im Winter ist aber ne echt harte Nummer - da stößt meine Liebe zur Angelei dann doch an Grenzen.
> Davor habe ich allergrößten Respekt..!


Genau. Wer fügt sich schon gerne freiwillig Schmerzen zu? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nacktangeln




Setzt ihm keinen Floh ins Ohr.........sonst kommt nächstes Mal Öffchen beim Nackfeedern oder so......    

Petri Heil @Fantastic Fishing !!

Schöne Strecke


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau. Wer fügt sich schon gerne freiwillig Schmerzen zu?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das ist schon hart ,das stimmt! 
Allerdings auch ne Frage der Ausrüstung! 
Thermoanzug am besten mit ner Thermolatzhose ,Thermounterwäsche ,Thermostiefel und Socken ,Neoprenhandschuhe und ne warme Mütze , das bringt schon mächtig was !
Noch ein Shelter um sich vor Nässe zu schützen und ne Kanne warmen Kaffee. ....
Macht auch viel aus !
Trotzdem muss ich sagen, so wie @rustaweli schon gesagt hat, wenn man müde ist, friert man trotzdem! 


LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nachtangeln und Nacktangeln sind genau mein Ding..
> Nachtangeln im Winter ist aber ne echt harte Nummer - da stößt meine Liebe zur Angelei dann doch an Grenzen.
> Davor habe ich allergrößten Respekt..!



Vielen Dank für das Feedback, Jungs! Mein Vorteil liegt wohl in der angeborenen Kälteresistenz, bei 0 Grad brauche ich nicht mal einen Tee. Lediglich eine einfache Thermohose, Fleecehemd und Fleecejacke. Kein Chichi, keine Taschenwärmer, Öfen oder Einlagen. Ich sitze manchmal am Boden auf dem Steilufer auf meinem Hintern, bisher keine Probleme. Lediglich starker Wind und Regen bei eisigen Temperaturen sind eine Herausforderung, ansonsten bin ich voll in meinem Element.

Für 2019 sind die Ansitze jetzt beendet, wegen der Knallerei und Hund. 2020 gehts dann weiter mit Köfis stippen und Quappen, bis in den Februar hinein. Vielleicht nochmals Method Feedern bei Nacht im Winter, ich hab da ne teuflisch gute Idee ausgeheckt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss ich sagen, so wie @rustaweli schon gesagt hat, wenn man müde ist, friert man trotzdem!
> LG Michael



Für solche Fälle gibt es eine 5 kg Gasflasche mit einem kleinen Heizstrahler, das kann man dann auch Nacht- oder Nacktangeln mit betreiben. 

Aber ohne Scheiß, wenn ich bei diesem Wetter Angeln geht, habe ich immer die 5kg Flasche mit Strahler im Kofferraum, hilft einfach. Und es reicht dann auch der Shelter aus, im Zelt geht man damit schon kaputt vor Hitze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Setzt ihm keinen Floh ins Ohr.........sonst kommt nächstes Mal Öffchen beim Nackfeedern oder so......
> 
> Petri Heil @Fantastic Fishing !!
> 
> Schöne Strecke



Nunja, ein Trüffelschweinchen auf der Sitzkiepe hat doch auch seinen Charme! Und komm mir nicht mit dieser Nummer, auf FB fragst du mich doch immer nach freizügigen Fotos von meinen Ansitzen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle gibt es eine 5 kg Gasflasche mit einem kleinen Heizstrahler, das kann man dann auch Nacht- oder Nacktangeln mit betreiben.
> 
> Aber ohne Scheiß, wenn ich bei diesem Wetter Angeln geht, habe ich immer die 5kg Flasche mit Strahler im Kofferraum, hilft einfach. Und es reicht dann auch der Shelter aus, im Zelt geht man damit schon kaputt vor Hitze.



Im Shelter ist das auch absolut okay. 
Hatte mir mal so ein Ding ins Zelt gestellt, mit Sauerstoff Sicherung, angeblich! 
Nach ein paar Stunden, hatte ich die schlimmsten Kopfschmerzen meines Lebens und musste mich übergeben! 
( Sauerstoff aufgebraucht, Kohlenmonoxid )
Seitdem habe ich Respekt vor diesen Dingern !

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich das Zelt wirklich mal aufbaue, dann bleibt auch da die Tür auf damit ich schnell zur Rute komme. So sollte dann auch nichts passieren wegen Sauerstoffmangel. Aber ich muß auch zugeben, im Gegensatz zu FF bin ich dann ein totaler Warmduscher, ich renne sogar in der Sahara mit Pullover rum, stört mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nunja, ein Trüffelschweinchen auf der Sitzkiepe hat doch auch seinen Charme! Und komm mir nicht mit dieser Nummer, auf FB fragst du mich doch immer nach freizügigen Fotos von meinen Ansitzen.



Aber bitte String und BH anlassen.
Ganz nackt ist zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War doch etwas kälter als erwartet, aber dennoch phänomenal erfolgreich beim Nachtfeedern im Winter.


Dickes Petri und Respekt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri und Respekt!


----------



## daci7

Also einer meiner schönsten Ansitze war  um Ostern in Ostholstein auf ner Seebrücke in der Ostsee. Bei Temperaturen weit unter Null Grad  und richtig ordentlich Brandung. Die Gischt hat uns dazu gezwungen nur auf der Hälfte der Brücke zu fischen und der Schneeregen kam waagerecht ins Gesicht. Die Watties mussten wir am Körper tragen damit die nicht einfrieren und die Kaltgetränke ebenso. 
Ein herrlicher Angeltag den wir bis zum Morgengrauen genossen haben - mit ordentlich Rum und heißem Tee. 
Mit den richtigen Klamotten ist kernige Wetter genau mein Ding. 
Und die Platten und Dorsche haben gebissen wie verrückt!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber bitte String und BH anlassen.
> Ganz nackt ist zuviel des Guten.



Oh Oh ganz schlechtes KOPFKINO......


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Ich hab ja schon Probleme, meine 6m tiefen Seen zu erkunden und die Fische zu finden. Bei 65m würd ich direkt aufgeben, viel zu viele Faktoren im Spiel. Ich wünsch euch dennoch viel Erfolg morgen, mit Jasons Lokalexpertise stehen eure Chancen ja schon deutlich besser!

#NacktNachtfeedern: Das ist doch aber nichts neues...letzten Winter hatte Öff Öff doch auch schon diverse Method Feeder Ansitze des Nachts mit massig dicken Karpfen. Man liest auch immer wieder, dass grade die dicken Rotaugen, Brassen, Döbel nachts besonders gut beißen sollen. Was glaubt ihr, wieso ich mir dieses Leuchtpulver zum Posenantennen bemalen besorgt habe?  Und einige Stunden in die Nacht reingefeedert habe ich auch schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sonntag mit @jason 1 wird für mich eine Black Box - ein Baggersee mit bis zum 65m tiefe, ich habe ehrlich keinerlei Ahnung wie ich da am klügsten rangehen und hoffe auf Jason bzw seinen Kumpel als Native Scout


Wenn da unten angeln, dann Feeder mit kräftigem Wurmbündel, haste zumindest Chancen auf einen Tiefseebarsch oder sowas. 

Ansonsten besser Uferstrukturen und Ausläufer/ Plateaus suchen, so eine richtig kuschelige Ecke bis 5m am Monsterwasser finden.
Sonst könnt ihr gleich von Heinz die Hymne mitnehmen ...

Mit den von jason1 ausgelobten 30m laufen sehe ich sehr kritisch bei der sich nun zwangsläufig ergebenden Gewässergröße und Fischsuche,
bin mal gespannt was passieren wird.


----------



## Jason

Der Baggersee ist tatsächlich an einigen Stellen bis zu 65m tief. Raubfisch mit der Pose kann man so gut wie vergessen. Wenn dann auf Grund. Und der Friedfisch wird in den Uferregionen angegangen. An diesem See war ich auch noch nicht. Ich bin von meinem Freund gebeten worden dort hin zu kommen. Die Spinne wird auch mit genommen. Und nur absinkende Köder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Ich hab ja schon Probleme, meine 6m tiefen Seen zu erkunden und die Fische zu finden. Bei 65m würd ich direkt aufgeben, viel zu viele Faktoren im Spiel


Das geht alles. Aber bei so einer Tiefe würde ich auch keine Weißfische suchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> [...]
> Mit den von jason1 ausgelobten 30m laufen sehe ich sehr kritisch bei der sich nun zwangsläufig ergebenden Gewässergröße und Fischsuche,
> bin mal gespannt was passieren wird.


30m laufen bis zum Boot halt. Und dann gemütlich mit nem Pott Kaffee in der Hand die Weißfische ... ähh ... Futterfische ... suchen und die sicheln darunter gezielt befischen. So würde ich die Sache angehen


----------



## Waller Michel

Wer hier mitliest ,bekommt bestimmt das Bedürfnis im heimischen Wohnzimmer na Jacke und Zipfelmütze aufzusetzen 

Trotzdem meine Eisangel kann ich wohl bei Ebay Grönland versteigern 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Verspätete Weihnachtseinkäufer.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, bin wieder zurück vom vorletzten Ansitz des Jahres. Es ging mit der Feederrute an die Wümme im Tidenbereich. Ich habe zwar nicht in die Nacht hineingefischt aber immerhin in die Dunkelheit. Fischmäßig war es etwas kurios: Der erste Wurf brachte den ersten Fisch, einen kleinen Aland von etwa 25 cm. Den Biss habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Zweiter Wurf, zweiter Biss, unübersehbar. Rute genommen, einen sanft dosierten Anhieb gesetzt, so etwas wie eine mittelgroße Brasse oder Güster gespürt, dann den Fisch wieder verloren. Danach tat sich lange nichts mehr bis ich von Dendros auf Made als Köder umgestiegen bin. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich ne lütte Plötze fangen, dann gab es nur noch ein paar verhaltene Bisse, die ich nicht parieren konnte. Als das Thermometer dann wieder unter Null gefallen ist, habe ich Schluss gemacht. Fotos gibt es diesmal nicht - Handy vergessen.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, bin wieder zurück vom vorletzten Ansitz des Jahres. Es ging mit der Feederrute an die Wümme im Tidenbereich. Ich habe zwar nicht in die Nacht hineingefischt aber immerhin in die Dunkelheit. Fischmäßig war es etwas kurios: Der erste Wurf brachte den ersten Fisch, einen kleinen Aland von etwa 25 cm. Den Biss habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Zweiter Wurf, zweiter Biss, unübersehbar. Rute genommen, einen sanft dosierten Anhieb gesetzt, so etwas wie eine mittelgroße Brasse oder Güster gespürt, dann den Fisch wieder verloren. Danach tat sich lange nichts mehr bis ich von Dendros auf Made als Köder umgestiegen bin. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich ne lütte Plötze fangen, dann gab es nur noch ein paar verhaltene Bisse, die ich nicht parieren konnte. Als das Thermometer dann wieder unter Null gefallen ist, habe ich Schluss gemacht. Fotos gibt es diesmal nicht - Handy vergessen.


Petri.Schön das du draußen warst.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri auch von mir...jeder Fisch bei dem Wetter ist Gold wert


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil lieber @Wuemmehunter Meine Kamera ist bereits für morgen eingepackt. Damit ich euch morgen Abend ein paar Bilder von unserem Winterangel präsentieren kann. Hoffentlich auch Fischbilder. Die Nacht soll knackig werden und der Frost soll sich lange halten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, bin wieder zurück vom vorletzten Ansitz des Jahres. Es ging mit der Feederrute an die Wümme im Tidenbereich. Ich habe zwar nicht in die Nacht hineingefischt aber immerhin in die Dunkelheit. Fischmäßig war es etwas kurios: Der erste Wurf brachte den ersten Fisch, einen kleinen Aland von etwa 25 cm. Den Biss habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Zweiter Wurf, zweiter Biss, unübersehbar. Rute genommen, einen sanft dosierten Anhieb gesetzt, so etwas wie eine mittelgroße Brasse oder Güster gespürt, dann den Fisch wieder verloren. Danach tat sich lange nichts mehr bis ich von Dendros auf Made als Köder umgestiegen bin. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich ne lütte Plötze fangen, dann gab es nur noch ein paar verhaltene Bisse, die ich nicht parieren konnte. Als das Thermometer dann wieder unter Null gefallen ist, habe ich Schluss gemacht. Fotos gibt es diesmal nicht - Handy vergessen.



Hallo, 
Das hätte ich gar nicht gedacht das die Wümme auch im Tiedenbereich liegt!  Gibt es dort ein Siel oder was passiert da bei Sturmflut? 
Wünsche dir natürlich auch ein dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich nehme mein Handy zwar immer mit ,bleibt aber beim Angeln in der Regel im Auto für Notfälle. 
Hab da am Wasser immer gerne meine Ruhe ...
Wenn ich irgendwo anders hinfahre, habe ich natürlich auch eine Kamera mit dabei !
Da will ich natürlich auch Erinnerungen haben später. 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nur die letzten 15 Flusskilometer, @Waller Michel ,bevor die Wümme sich mit der Hamme vereinigt uns als Lesum in die Weser fließt. Vor dem Tidenbereich steigt das Bodenprofil an ne die Gezeiten haben keinen Einfluss mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke für die Info @Wuemmehunter 
Finde ich immer interessant soetwas ! Garantiert ein sehr interessantes Flüsschen !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da will ich natürlich auch Erinnerungen haben später.


Ja, das ist mir auch immer sehr wichtig. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von so manchen Angeltrip ansehe, denke ich gerne zurück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein toller Fluss! In der Lesum gibt es übrigens ein Sperrwerk, das wird dicht gemacht, wenn eine Sturmflut droht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du hast da mehrere Cormoran Ruten im Einsatz!
> Darf ich mal fragen wie zufrieden du damit bist? Weil der Preis ist ja mehr als gut !
> Ich kenne einen älteren Rutenbauer ,der schwört Stein und Bein ,das viele Ruten eine Kopie von Daiwa Ruten wären, zum größten Teil mit SM24 Carbon ,das wiederum hochwertig wäre !
> 
> LG Michael



Ich habe jetzt 3 Black Star Classic aus den 90ern und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Mit entwickelt wurden die von der SHG was ich nicht so recht glaube. Angefangen hat alles mit einer abgebrochenen 10-30g 3,60 wo ich mir zur swingtip umgebaut hab. Nach der kam die trotter mit 2 spitzenteilen und letztes Jahr noch eine Posenrute in 3,60m. Vom Blank her mag ich sie gern, sehr robust und für meineVerhältnisse ausreichend. Ob das jetzt Daiwa Blanks sind weiß ich nicht.

Gefragt sind aber eher die Black Star CM und auch dementsprechend gehandelt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Vielen Dank @dawurzelsepp 
Es soll wohl nur das Herstellungsverfahren kopiert worden sein und die Konstruktionen, mit SM 20 und SM 24 Carbon .......aber klingt doch trotzdem gut finde ich ! 
Also scheint Cormoran ja aufgeholt zu haben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein toller Fluss! In der Lesum gibt es übrigens ein Sperrwerk, das wird dicht gemacht, wenn eine Sturmflut droht.



Das meinte ich!  Weil bei einer richtigen Sturmflut ,kennt das Wasser keine Grenzen! 

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

In den 90ern sicher was jetzt ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, neue Ruten hab ich vor paar Jahren die letzte gekauft.
Bei guten gebrauchten weiß ich was ich hab und mein Keller ist eh zu voll da müssten ein paar eher gehen.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir auch immer sehr wichtig. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von so manchen Angeltrip ansehe, denke ich gerne zurück.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das ist mir auch sehr wichtig! 
Wir machen ja ausschließlich Angelurlaub ,dann ist es immer schön wenn man sich später nochmal über alles freuen kann


----------



## Minimax

Gentlemen,
also das selbst an Weihnachten und zwischen den Feiertagen landauf, landab in ganz ÜK Pression auf die lieben Fischlis durch den flying Circus ausgeübt wird, das ist ja guter Brauch -und daher auch noch ein herzliches Petri an die zahlreichen Fänger der letzten Tage.
Aber es ist schon ne besondere Qualität des Schneids, wenn "Kein Kompromiss" @Fantastic Fishing sich buschtäblich an seiner Sitzkiepe festfriert (Und dabei noch einen herrlichen Silberschatz hebt) oder wenn die beiden Zentralbazis @Kochtopf und @jason 1 bei dem Seegang eine leibhaftige 65-Meter Talsperre angehen wollen! Wir sind hier deutlich im Bereich des Epischen!
Ich bin total begeistert, auch ein bisschen stolz auf meine Threadkumpels - für diese Menge an Tollkühnheit und Panache habt ihr alle einen symbolischen Seidenschal verdient. (Wo isn jetzt eigentlich wieder der Doppeldecker-Smilie wenn man ihn braucht?) Ich wünsch Euch für morgen alles Gute und eine recht schöne Zeit am Wasser.
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Vielen Dank @Minimax Wir werden uns Mühe geben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das morgen ein  Chaostag wird. Mein Kumpel am See ist ein wenig crazy. Das wird schon geil. El Potto wird sich wundern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

jason 1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @Minimax Wir werden uns Mühe geben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das morgen ein  Chaostag wird. Mein Kumpel am See ist ein wenig crazy. Das wird schon geil. El Potto wird sich wundern.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich kenne deinen Kumpel zwar nicht, aber ich habe das Gefühl dass el Potto sich Sau wohl fühlen wird


----------



## geomas

Ohh, Leute, was freue ich mich schon auf den Bericht von „el Potto und Jason dem Ersten”! Wie gesagt, alle verfügbaren Daumen sind feste gedrückt.

Ich war heute Nachmittag kurz mit einer der China-Stippen an der Unterwarnow („der Fluß nebenan”) und habe mit Made garnierte Würmer angeboten. 
An Land kamen nur zwei Sub-Pico-Fischlein, die sich buchstäblich selbst am Haken aufgespießt hatten. 
Rätselhaft, aber immerhin stieg mein Vertrauen in dieses Hakenmodell (alte, nicht mehr erhältliche Gamakatsus).


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil geht in Richtung @Wuemmehunter ! 



Morgen (Sonntag) hab ich leider wenig bis gar keine Zeit, aber vielleicht klappts am Montag oder Silvester mit nem Ansitz.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, Leute, was freue ich mich schon auf den Bericht von „el Potto und Jason dem Ersten”! Wie gesagt, alle verfügbaren Daumen sind feste gedrückt.
> 
> Ich war heute Nachmittag kurz mit einer der China-Stippen an der Unterwarnow („der Fluß nebenan”) und habe mit Made garnierte Würmer angeboten.
> An Land kamen nur zwei Sub-Pico-Fischlein, die sich buchstäblich selbst am Haken aufgespießt hatten.
> Rätselhaft, aber immerhin stieg mein Vertrauen in dieses Hakenmodell (alte, nicht mehr erhältliche Gamakatsus).


Petri zu deinen Fischlein.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, Leute, was freue ich mich schon auf den Bericht von „el Potto und Jason dem Ersten”! Wie gesagt, alle verfügbaren Daumen sind feste gedrückt.
> 
> Ich war heute Nachmittag kurz mit einer der China-Stippen an der Unterwarnow („der Fluß nebenan”) und habe mit Made garnierte Würmer angeboten.
> An Land kamen nur zwei Sub-Pico-Fischlein, die sich buchstäblich selbst am Haken aufgespießt hatten.
> Rätselhaft, aber immerhin stieg mein Vertrauen in dieses Hakenmodell (alte, nicht mehr erhältliche Gamakatsus).



Petri, Geo,
Ob Pico, Nano, oder gar ne Sub ist ja irrelevant, solange es ein Wirbeltier mit Kiemen ist, das man rausholt, ist die Marseillaise abgewendet! (Und in diesen Tagen der haarspalterischen Kontroversen möchte e ich jetzt bitte nicht über Grottenolme, Axolotls oder durch-seltsame-tektonische-Kräfte-wiedererweckte-und-in-unsere-Swims-gespülte-Riesenmolche-aus-dem-Perm räsonieren.
Früher hab ich ja auch mal geangelt, und wenn ichs jemasl wieder ans Wasser schaffen sollte (sieht knapp aus in dieser Dekade) werde ich vielleicht doch noch einmal in Richtung Circle Hook ermitteln. Dann aber mit drastisch erhöhter Hakengröße.

Morgen wird ein Spitzenspiel, ich werde die ganze Zeit am Ükelradio hängen und auf die neuesten Durchsagen der Potto-Jason Expedition zum See des Wahnsinns fiebern


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ob Pico, Nano, oder gar ne Sub ist ja irrelevant, solange es ein Wirbeltier mit Kiemen ist, das man rausholt, ist die Marseillaise abgewendet!



Genau so ist das, daher auch aus dem Schaumburger Land ein herzliches Petri an die Ostsee!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wünsche dir auch ein Petri @geomas 
Hoffentlich werden diesen Winter, die Temperaturen noch etwas halten, das wir alle hier und da nochmal einen Fisch fangen können! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Danke und ach ja: die „lange Version” der superbilligen China-Stippe ist seltsam vom Handling her.
Die Länge beträgt irgendwas über 5m, die Transportlänge nur etwa 65cm.
Sie ist im oberen Drittel _sehr, sehr weich_ - irritierend, so etwas bin ich nicht mehr gewöhnt.
Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, ich werde sie (oder ihre knapp über 3m kurze Schwester) sicher öfters in die Rutentasche schmuggeln.

#kreishaken
#circlehooks

...probier ich sicher auch noch mal, paßt evtl. ganz gut zu Händen in den Taschen (Winterzeit)


----------



## Minimax

#Circlehooks
ja, wir hatten ja mal in der Richtung ermittelt, und ich glaube Du bist im Field Testing als alter Hakenfuchs da schon weit fortgeschritten- klar ist, das die vielen Süßwasserfriedfischhaken ja keine echten Circles sind. Bleiben nur die puny Heringsvorfachhaken von Balzer, glorifizierte 8er Goldhaken die auch nicht so super Circly sind, und dann die kleinsten Ausführungen echter Circles. 
Hat sich ja gezeigt, das die Circles auch keine Wunderwaffe sind, bzw. nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen und Methoden funktionieren -Methoden, die ja nicht unbedingt mit dem Rest des Tackles und der inneren Haltung harmonieren (Festblei, freie Hakenspitze etc). Dennoch, es muss gewagt werden. Ein Fiasko kann es nicht werden, denn entweder man wird durch die göttliche Mirelle Matthieu entschädigt, oder man wechselt gegen Ende noch auf ein anständiges Hakenmodell.


----------



## geomas

#kreishaken
#circlehooks

Der kleinste Circlehook, der (relativ) problemlos in D zu erwerben ist, ist der Mustad Demon Circle Fine, den gibts bis runter zur Größe 12 *.
Der ist schon sehr viel circliger als die typischen „angekreisten Feederhaken”. Hoffentlich liest < diesen Satz nie einer meiner ehemaligen Lehrer.
Mal sehen, was die letzten Tage im Jahr noch so bringen (haha, und damit meine ich nicht den Paketboten).
Morgen werd ich wohl nicht angeln, aber evtl. relevante Fotos machen, falls die verfügbare Zeit dafür reicht.

PS. „weit fortgeschritten” ist höflich übetrieben..





*) https://anglerboard.de/threads/angelhaken-in-vergleichsbildern.345185/post-4933486


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich habe glaube ich auch schon in der Bucht noch kleinere cirklehooks gesehen? 
Muss mal in meinem Kram stöbern ,ob ich nicht sogar welche habe ?
Ich persönlich bin da allerdings nicht so der Fan davon. ....
Ich experimentiere da gerne mit Forellenhaken für Weißfische 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Geo,
> Ob Pico, Nano, oder gar ne Sub ist ja irrelevant, solange es ein Wirbeltier mit Kiemen ist, das man rausholt, ist die Marseillaise abgewendet! (Und in diesen Tagen der haarspalterischen Kontroversen möchte e ich jetzt bitte nicht über Grottenolme, Axolotls oder durch-seltsame-tektonische-Kräfte-wiedererweckte-und-in-unsere-Swims-gespülte-Riesenmolche-aus-dem-Perm räsonieren.
> Früher hab ich ja auch mal geangelt, und wenn ichs jemasl wieder ans Wasser schaffen sollte (sieht knapp aus in dieser Dekade) werde ich vielleicht doch noch einmal in Richtung Circle Hook ermitteln. Dann aber mit drastisch erhöhter Hakengröße.
> 
> Morgen wird ein Spitzenspiel, ich werde die ganze Zeit am Ükelradio hängen und auf die neuesten Durchsagen der Potto-Jason Expedition zum See des Wahnsinns fiebern


Du meinst sowas hier mit etwas größer: Circlehook?


----------



## Waller Michel

Da wir im Verein einige Teiche haben wo anfüttern verboten ist, will ich hier mal eine Methode vorstellen die eigentlich vom Forellen fischen kommt, aber auch sehr gut auf Rotaugen funktioniert. 
Ich bin da mehr aus Zufall drauf gestoßen, als aus Absicht. 
Man braucht eine Floatrute ,eine 2000er bis 3000er Rolle ca 18er Schnur ,einen ca 20 Gramm schweren Spirolino ( langsam sinkend ) ca 1,50 Meter 16er Vorfach und Haken so 10er oder 12er.

Man wirft die Montage mit der Bombarde auf die maximale Wurfweite und lässt sie dann für 3 bis 5 Minuten lang, langsam absinken. 
Das bewirkt ja der langsam sinkende Spirolino.
Dann Rute auf ca 11 Uhr ,ein wenig an jiggen und so 3 bis 4 Meter einkurbeln und wieder absinken lassen. 
Das ganze immer wiederholen bis man die Montage wieder am Ufer hat. 
Ich benutze dazu gerne Maden mit Curry oder halt Lockstoff nach belieben. 
Es ist somit möglich sehr viele Stellen und Tiefen abzufischen ,gerade wenn man unsicher ist, in welchen Bereichen die Fische stehen, wie zB Stauseen oder andere tiefe Gewässer, kann diese Methode sehr erfolgreich sein. 
Hat man erstmal einen Spot gefunden, einfach immer überwerfen ,dahin einkurbeln und absacken lassen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

So, das Auto ist gepackt. Das Thermometer zeigt 5,7 Minus an. El Potto ist auf den Weg zu mir, schrieb er gerade. Bis später. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Dann viel Spaß und Petri !
Schützt euch gut vor der Kälte! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1 und @Kochtopf: viel Petri für Euch. Ihr werdet den See rocken!


----------



## Tricast

@jason 1 und @Kochtopf : Einen schönen Sonntag, gut Fisch und wir sind schon alle ganz gespannt auf den ausführlichen Bericht.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Impression der Anreise  bislang absolute chaostour, da hat Jason nicht zu viel versprochen


----------



## Waller Michel

Cool Hessen! 
Haut rein Männer! 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

@jason 1 & @Kochtopf : zieht ordentlich was raus! 
Ich werde morgen meine letzte Tour für dieses Jahr starten - allerdings auf raubzeug und nicht ükelgerecht 

#circlehooks & Haken im allgemeinen 
Hier ist in den letzten Tagen auch so einiges eingetrudelt. Teils um alte Bestände auf zu stocken, teils zum testen. Zum Bleistift die Dämonen-Kreishaken. Allerdings nicht in Nanoplötzengröße, das wäre mir dann doch zu friemelig.


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> @jason 1 & @Kochtopf : zieht ordentlich was raus!
> Ich werde morgen meine letzte Tour für dieses Jahr starten - allerdings auf raubzeug und nicht ükelgerecht
> 
> #circlehooks & Haken im allgemeinen
> Hier ist in den letzten Tagen auch so einiges eingetrudelt. Teils um alte Bestände auf zu stocken, teils zum testen. Zum Bleistift die Dämonen-Kreishaken. Allerdings nicht in Nanoplötzengröße, das wäre mir dann doch zu friemelig.
> Anhang anzeigen 334926


Da hast du ja richtig zu geschlagen.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, das Auto ist gepackt. Das Thermometer zeigt 5,7 Minus an. El Potto ist auf den Weg zu mir, schrieb er gerade. Bis später.



Man ist sehr gespannt, was ihr aus dem Wasser zaubern werdet - Petri Heil euch beiden! 




Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da wir im Verein einige Teiche haben wo anfüttern verboten ist, will ich hier mal eine Methode vorstellen die eigentlich vom Forellen fischen kommt, aber auch sehr gut auf Rotaugen funktioniert.
> Ich bin da mehr aus Zufall drauf gestoßen, als aus Absicht.
> Man braucht eine Floatrute ,eine 2000er bis 3000er Rolle ca 18er Schnur ,einen ca 20 Gramm schweren Spirolino ( langsam sinkend ) ca 1,50 Meter 16er Vorfach und Haken so 10er oder 12er.
> 
> Man wirft die Montage mit der Bombarde auf die maximale Wurfweite und lässt sie dann für 3 bis 5 Minuten lang, langsam absinken.
> Das bewirkt ja der langsam sinkende Spirolino.
> Dann Rute auf ca 11 Uhr ,ein wenig an jiggen und so 3 bis 4 Meter einkurbeln und wieder absinken lassen.
> Das ganze immer wiederholen bis man die Montage wieder am Ufer hat.
> Ich benutze dazu gerne Maden mit Curry oder halt Lockstoff nach belieben.
> Es ist somit möglich sehr viele Stellen und Tiefen abzufischen ,gerade wenn man unsicher ist, in welchen Bereichen die Fische stehen, wie zB Stauseen oder andere tiefe Gewässer, kann diese Methode sehr erfolgreich sein.
> Hat man erstmal einen Spot gefunden, einfach immer überwerfen ,dahin einkurbeln und absacken lassen!
> 
> LG Michael



Großartiger Tipp, danke! Wir haben ein Gewässer, in dem nur mit Maden gefüttert werden darf, da könnte diese Methode vielleicht was bringen. Wird sicherlich mal ausprobiert!


----------



## Waller Michel

Würde ich mal versuchen! 
Ich habe damit schon richtig gut gefangen bei uns an machen Gewässern .

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Bisher nichts zu vermelden. Es läuft sehr zäh. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bisher nichts zu vermelden. Es läuft sehr zäh.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielleicht wirds ja noch? 
Die Beissphase kann noch kommen, allerdings auch kurz sein! 
Weiterhin Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Gerade mal durch geschaut,traumhaft schöne Fische.....


----------



## rustaweli

Allen denen welche heute draussen sind wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri!
@geomas - immerhin nicht geschneidert und Daumen hoch für alle welche Fischen waren. Glaube @Wuemmehunter  hat es auch entschneidert, oder?
Gestern war ich wie angekündigt ebenfalls draussen. Knapp 5 Stunden trottend unterwegs und nichts, absolut nichts. Mit Flocke oder Wurm. Völlig niedergeschlagen und entnervt entließ ich die restlichen Würmer irgendwann in die Freiheit. Niedergeschlagen aber nicht vom Schneidern, sondern von mir selbst. Ich weiß nicht was los war, aber ich war ein richtig schlechter Angler gestern, technisch gesehen. Mehrmals blieb ich mit der Schnur/Montage in Bäumen und Uferbewuchs hängen, selbst beim nur Beködern. Warf oft ungenau, aber das Schlimmste für mich, ich werfe immer schlechter mit der Pin, die Weiten gestern waren peinlich und amateurhaft. Zieht mich selbst heute noch gerade beim Schreiben wieder leicht runter. Glaube ich gehe nachher kurz raus auf die Wiese, üben. Werde morgen mit meinem Sohn kurz auf Döbel Feedern und mit Glück ihm einen von Anhieb, Drill bis Landung überlassen und dann bißl auf Winterkarpfen ansitzen. Möchte aber trotzdem auch da die Pin nutzen, an der Legalis. Für schnell gepostete Lehrvideos(verschiedene Wurfstile) in vielleicht sogar noch Samplerform wäre ich dankbar.
Also liebe Ükels - schönen Sonntag noch und bis dann!


----------



## rustaweli

Viel Glück @daci7 für Deine morgige letzte Spinntour für dieses Jahr! Auf was geht es?


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Allen denen welche heute draussen sind wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri!
> @geomas - immerhin nicht geschneidert und Daumen hoch für alle welche Fischen waren. Glaube @Wuemmehunter  hat es auch entschneidert, oder?
> Gestern war ich wie angekündigt ebenfalls draussen. Knapp 5 Stunden trottend unterwegs und nichts, absolut nichts. Mit Flocke oder Wurm. Völlig niedergeschlagen und entnervt entließ ich die restlichen Würmer irgendwann in die Freiheit. Niedergeschlagen aber nicht vom Schneidern, sondern von mir selbst. Ich weiß nicht was los war, aber ich war ein richtig schlechter Angler gestern, technisch gesehen. Mehrmals blieb ich mit der Schnur/Montage in Bäumen und Uferbewuchs hängen, selbst beim nur Beködern. Warf oft ungenau, aber das Schlimmste für mich, ich werfe immer schlechter mit der Pin, die Weiten gestern waren peinlich und amateurhaft. Zieht mich selbst heute noch gerade beim Schreiben wieder leicht runter. Glaube ich gehe nachher kurz raus auf die Wiese, üben. Werde morgen mit meinem Sohn kurz auf Döbel Feedern und mit Glück ihm einen von Anhieb, Drill bis Landung überlassen und dann bißl auf Winterkarpfen ansitzen. Möchte aber trotzdem auch da die Pin nutzen, an der Legalis. Für schnell gepostete Lehrvideos(verschiedene Wurfstile) in vielleicht sogar noch Samplerform wäre ich dankbar.
> Also liebe Ükels - schönen Sonntag noch und bis dann!


Solche Tage hat man leider mal.Beim nächsten Angeln wird es besser.


----------



## rustaweli

So, wieder drinnen und habe das Üben voll durchgezogen. Habe meine Kids mitgenommen und Spielplatz mit einer Übewiese verbunden. Hatte 2 Ruten dabei, die Purist und die Legalis, sowie ne Plastiktüte mit Dropshotbleie, Posenbleie, Digitalwaage(um Beschwerung genau zu wiegen) und Massband. Während die Kinder spielten, begann ich mit der Purist, 18er Schnur und ein 25er DS Blei. Geübt hatte ich den hier:






Der 1. Wurf brachte mir nicht ganz 9 Meter vom Standbein aus. Danach gingen sämtliche mal voll daneben, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Alle landeten irgendwo
neben(!) mir. Dann probierte ich die mir "bewährte" Tour und zog 2 Klänge vom Blank ab. Da kam ich auf fast 11 Meter vom Standbein aus, als plötzlich eine befreundete Familie auf dem Spielplatz auftauchte. Ein Bild für die Götter. Die Kids spielen und Papa macht Trockenwürfe. Oh man. Nach kurzem Plausch samt peinlichen Erklärungen, wollten meine Kinder mit dem Kitafreund meiner Tochter und seinen Eltern noch etwas mit spazieren. Sind immer noch unterwegs. Da meine 2 natürlich die knapp 200 Meter zum Spieli mit Fahrrad zurücklegen mußten, diese beim Spazieren aber nicht dabei haben wollten, trat ich dann vollbepackt den Heimweg an. In jeder Hand ein Kinderbike, ne Plastetüte, gebückt laufend mit 2 Ruten. Was für ein Anblick. Natürlich traf ich noch auf Bewohner der Nachbarschaft, welche fragend dreinblickten und ich rechtfertigend und antwortend den Fragen zuvorkam.
Solche Geschichten kann nur das Leben schreiben...


----------



## Hering 58

Sehr schöne und Interessante Geschichte - rustaweli


----------



## Hering 58

So war heute auch kurz mal los.Aber nur kleine Butts keine zum mit nehmen.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @rustaweli, mach dir nichts draus, mal hat man solche und mal solche Tage. 

Ich komme grad vom Kanal. Wollte im Hafen ein paar Winter-Rotaugen Stippen, aber passiert ist nicht viel. Nach ner Stunde hab ich völlig verkühlt aufgegeben. Jetzt erstmal aufwärmen und was Essen, dann schau ich nochmal im Kompost nach frischen Mistwürmern. Wenn ich welche finde, gehts vielleicht nochmal los, dann aber mit anderem Futter und an eine andere Stelle!

Und heut nachmittag war ich noch kurz an einem anderen Gewässer, zwei Futterballen mit Partikeln abwerfen. In zwei Tagen möchte ich es da nochmal auf Karpfen probieren.

@Kochtopf, @jason 1: Wie siehts bei euch aus, noch unterwegs?


----------



## Waller Michel

Scheiß Tage am Wasser hat absolut jeder mal @rustaweli 
Das hab ich auch schon ganz oft bei den richtigen Profis gesehen! 
Das kommt einfach vor ,bin auch schon in den Bäumen rum meine Pose zurück holen unter Gelächter anderer Angler .
Passiert halt !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @rustaweli, mach dir nichts draus, mal hat man solche und mal solche Tage.
> 
> Ich komme grad vom Kanal. Wollte im Hafen ein paar Winter-Rotaugen Stippen, aber passiert ist nicht viel. Nach ner Stunde hab ich völlig verkühlt aufgegeben. Jetzt erstmal aufwärmen und was Essen, dann schau ich nochmal im Kompost nach frischen Mistwürmern. Wenn ich welche finde, gehts vielleicht nochmal los, dann aber mit anderem Futter und an eine andere Stelle!
> 
> Und heut nachmittag war ich noch kurz an einem anderen Gewässer, zwei Futterballen mit Partikeln abwerfen. In zwei Tagen möchte ich es da nochmal auf Karpfen probieren.
> 
> @Kochtopf, @jason 1: Wie siehts bei euch aus, noch unterwegs?


Heute war es bei uns auch richtig Kühl ( Kalt ).Ich hatte schon angst das die Wattwürmer erfrieren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri zu den lütten Butts, @Hering 58! Wo warst Du denn? Sieht nach Hafencity aus.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri zu den lütten Butts, @Hering 58! Wo warst Du denn? Sieht nach Hafencity aus.


Danke Wuemmehunter, ja Hafencity ( Holthusenkai ).


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> So war heute auch kurz mal los.Aber nur kleine Butts keine zum mit nehmen.
> Anhang anzeigen 334945
> Anhang anzeigen 334947



Petri zu den Butts 
Schönes Foto !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Hamburg  ( Hafen ) hat schon was !
Mein Lieblingshafen ist zwar Rotterdam aber Hamburg kommt da gleich danach! 
Was hab ich da auch schon schöne Stunden mit der Rute gehabt!  Kann man in einer Größenordnung mit Amsterdam nennen, auch dort hatte ich mal gewohnt;  einfach nur der Hammer! 

Ich bekomme gerade richtig Lust! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Respekt,ob Schneidern oder nicht Schneidern..
Ihr schafft es wenigstens zum Wasser.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Respekt,ob Schneidern oder nicht Schneidern..
> Ihr schafft es wenigstens zum Wasser.



Halte die Ohren steif @phirania 
Die Zeit das es dir wieder besser geht und du auch wieder ans Wasser kannst, kommt auch wieder! 
Drück dir die Daumen das es bald wieder bergauf geht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hamburg  ( Hafen ) hat schon was !
> Mein Lieblingshafen ist zwar Rotterdam aber Hamburg kommt da gleich danach!
> Was hab ich da auch schon schöne Stunden mit der Rute gehabt!  Kann man in einer Größenordnung mit Amsterdam nennen, auch dort hatte ich mal gewohnt;  einfach nur der Hammer!
> 
> Ich bekomme gerade richtig Lust!
> 
> LG Michael


Es wert immer weniger ,weil sie immer mehr Flächen zu Bauen.Die Hafen City wert immer größer,da passen denn keine Angler mehr hin.








						Neuer Stadtteil Grasbrook: Hamburg springt über die Elbe
					

Mit der HafenCity wurde kräftig Anlauf genommen. Jetzt hat der Senat den nächsten Coup zur Stadtentwicklung beschlossen.




					www.bild.de


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Respekt,ob Schneidern oder nicht Schneidern..
> Ihr schafft es wenigstens zum Wasser.


Kalle auch du kommst wieder ans Wasser.Lass den Kopf nicht hängen.Drück dir die Daumen das es dir bald wieder so gut geht ,das es klappt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Es wert immer weniger ,weil sie immer mehr Flächen zu Bauen.Die Hafen City wert immer größer,da passen denn keine Angler mehr hin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuer Stadtteil Grasbrook: Hamburg springt über die Elbe
> 
> 
> Mit der HafenCity wurde kräftig Anlauf genommen. Jetzt hat der Senat den nächsten Coup zur Stadtentwicklung beschlossen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bild.de



Das ist natürlich traurig! 
Das Kapital, beansprucht alles was Sie gerne hätten !
Möchte hier allerdings nicht auf Politik kommen, das tut nicht gut !
Trotzdem, das tut mir weh !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf, @jason 1: Wie siehts bei euch aus, noch unterwegs?


Nein, zu der Zeit, wo du diese Frage stelltest waren wir schon auf dem Heimweg. Schreibe jetzt einen Bericht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Freue mich auf Euren Bericht, ob mit oder ohne Fänge!
Mal anbei - falls es jemanden der Ükels, nein besser, von Euch Ükelfreunden mal in den Süden, Nähe Stuttgart verschlägt - unser Zuhause ist auch Euer Zuhause! Mi casa su casa! Übernachtung und Verpflegung stellen kein Problem dar, sowie das Fischen. Bin aber eher nicht der Guide sondern eher Lernender!
Wollte ich nur mal erwähnen! Auch mehrere von Euch - kommt halt vorbei, irgendwie geht es schon!


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Freue mich auf Euren Bericht, ob mit oder ohne Fänge!
> Mal anbei - falls es jemanden der Ükels, nein besser, von Euch Ükelfreunden mal in den Süden, Nähe Stuttgart verschlägt - unser Zuhause ist auch Euer Zuhause! Mi casa su casa! Übernachtung und Verpflegung stellen kein Problem dar, sowie das Fischen. Bin aber eher nicht der Guide sondern eher Lernender!
> Wollte ich nur mal erwähnen! Auch mehrere von Euch - kommt halt vorbei, irgendwie geht es schon!



Du bist auch ein netter und sympatischer Kerl  und Angler durch und durch! 
Bei mir hier, läuft das auch so 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Früher hab ich ja auch mal geangelt, und wenn ichs jemasl wieder ans Wasser schaffen sollte (sieht knapp aus in dieser Dekade) werde ich vielleicht doch noch einmal in Richtung Circle Hook ermitteln. Dann aber mit drastisch erhöhter Hakengröße.


Ich glaube, du musst nochmal dringend an deiner Work-Lifetime-Balance arbeiten 

Wobei ich dem Wintertreiben in herrschenden Eisschrankklimata gerne ruhig und verständnisvoll milde zuschaue,
bin froh dass mein Hals und Nase wieder frei, und freue mich schon auf die nette Zeit nach dem noch kommenden Winter!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da wir im Verein einige Teiche haben wo anfüttern verboten ist, will ich hier mal eine Methode vorstellen die eigentlich vom Forellen fischen kommt, aber auch sehr gut auf Rotaugen funktioniert.
> ...
> Man wirft die Montage mit der Bombarde auf die maximale Wurfweite und lässt sie dann für 3 bis 5 Minuten lang, langsam absinken.
> Das bewirkt ja der langsam sinkende Spirolino.


Das geht sogar direkter kontakthaltender geführt mit Kunstfliege, was dann oft noch weniger eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Jason

Als erstes vorne weg. Wir hatten einen wunderschönen Tag. Er war lustig, Erlebnisreich und wir hatten viel zu lachen. @Kochtopf ist ein sehr angenehmer Ükelaner, mit dem ich immer wieder gerne losziehen werde.
El Potto kam etwas verspätet bei mir an. Schnell verstauten wir seine Sachen in mein Auto und ich gab in mein Navi den Zielort ein. Aber das bescheuerte Navi meinte es nicht gut mit uns. Mein Kumpel, der vor Ort war sagte 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten Fahrzeit. Wir brauchten fast 2 Stunden. An der Tanke, wo wir unsere Scheine holen sollten, sagte uns der unfreundliche Tankwart, Ich kann euch keine Scheine ausstellen, das Buch ist hier voll. Aber er wurde etwas freundlicher und gab uns die Adresse vom 1. Vorsitzenden des Vereins, wo wir dann auch Scheine bekamen.
Um 11 Uhr am See angekommen gab es erstmal eine Begrüßung mit meinem Freund und er zeigte uns, wo wir am besten stippen könnten. Es waren mal gerade 30m zum Wasser. An der Uferzone war es zwischen 3-4m tief. Ich mit Elan  die Match International mit der Super Ambidex 2411 fertig gemacht. 18er Haken mit Made und los ging es. El Potto hat mit seiner Curry Mischung gut angefüttert, aber es Tat sich nichts. Verschiedene Tiefen abgeklappert aber nichts wollte beißen.
Nach graumer Zeit waren wir durchgefroren. Aber wir konnten uns zwischendurch bei meinen Freund uns im Vorzelt aufwärmen. War eine gute Sache. Er kochte uns auch Kaffee.
Zwischenzeitlich machte ich meine Raubfischrute startklar. Köderfische hatte mein Kumpel auch genug da. Aber an der ging auch den ganzen Tag nichts.
Dann hat mein Kumpel Pizza für uns alle bestellt die wir uns im Warmen schmecken ließen. Nach dem Essen wurden die Spinnruten klar gemacht aber auch da hatten wir kein Glück. So langsam kam Frust auf. Der wind war doch sehr kalt, und zum Glück hatte ich für uns beide Handschuhe dabei. So war es zu ertragen. Aber alles für die Katz.
Es fing langsam an dunkel zu werden und wir beschlossen lieber noch ein wenig zu stippen.
Gesagt, getan. Aber man konnte kaum noch den Schwimmer erkennen. Ich dachte nur, dass dieFranzosen Hymne uns sicher. Dann fragte Kochtopf mich, ob ich eine Kippe für ihn hätte. Er hatte so kalte Finger, dass er sich keine mehr selber drehen konnte. Ich sagte: Ich muss zum Auto eine neue Packung holen und ging los. Als ich zurück kam rief es aufgeregt:
Fisch, Fisch. Er zog mit meiner Angel eine kleine Plötze von gut 15cm raus. Ich wünschte ihm Petri, und er mir auch.
Aber das war jetzt die Beißzeit im fast dunkeln. Ich schnell den Fisch abgehakt und habe ganz aufgeregt versucht eine neue Made im Finsteren an den Haken zu bekommen. Das hat dann auch irgendwann mal geklappt. Dann hat mein Freund wieder auf seiner Rute eine gefangen. Und ich letztendlich auch noch eine. Hurra, wir sind alle entschneidert. Jeder 1 1/2
Plötzen. Und wir waren glücklich und haben uns echt gefreut. Das war das wichtigste. Und wehe, man hat bei der fast Dunkelheit die Pose aus den Augen gelassen, man hat sie nicht mehr wiedergefunden.
Das Winterangel war echt ein Erlebnis und total geil. Das nächste ist im Februar an der Fulda. Da bin ich von El Potto eingeladen. 













Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Ihr Beiden. Sich bei diesen Bedingungen zu entscheiden ist schon klasse! Schön das Ihr so viel Spaß und offenkundig eine Rundum- Betreuung hatte. Und Danke für den Bericht vom Ükel-Treffen Hessen-Nord.


----------



## Waller Michel

Absolut geiler Bericht @jason 1 
Und tolle Fotos! Klingt alles super systematisch! 
Perti noch zum Fisch !

VLG Michael


----------



## Jason

Auf der Rückfahrt sagte ich zu sagte ich zu @Kochtopf  :Oh, meine Hände riechen noch so schön nach Fisch. Das hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.  Der Tag war sehr schön.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 334923
> 
> Impression der Anreise  bislang absolute chaostour, da hat Jason nicht zu viel versprochen


Das war definitiv die falsche Richtung zu unserem Ziel. Beklopptes Navi. Aber da werden bei den einen oder anderen so einige Erinnerungen wach. Ükeltreffen 2019.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @jason 1  und @Kochtopf !!
Bei der Kälte angeln zeugt schon von echter Leidenschaft   
Ich hatte heute auch die UL-Spinnrute bei meiner Runde um den See dabei. Die Ringe waren nach zwei, drei Würfen zugefroren, also habe ich es gelassen und mich auf meine eigentliche Aufgabe konzentriert - ein paar Fotos für die Website vom Verein vom See zu machen.
Aber morgen geht es wieder an die Havel zum trotten


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri @jason 1  und @Kochtopf !!
> Bei der Kälte angeln zeugt schon von echter Leidenschaft
> Ich hatte heute auch die UL-Spinnrute bei meiner Runde um den See dabei. Die Ringe waren nach zwei, drei Würfen zugefroren, also habe ich es gelassen und mich auf meine eigentliche Aufgabe konzentriert - ein paar Fotos für die Website vom Verein vom See zu machen.
> Aber morgen geht es wieder an die Havel zum trotten


Wir sind bei 4,7 Grad Minus losgefahren. Aber am See über Null. Glück gehabt. Zugefrorene Ringe ist ätzend. Da verliert man den Spaß an der Freude.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Danke für den schönen Bericht. Hatte euch gerne mehr gegönnt. Sieht so nach Weserbergland aus, Raum Rinteln.


----------



## rutilus69

@jason 1 vor allem verliert man Köder, wenn man nicht rechtzeitig merkt, dass das Eis die Schnur durchscheuert   
Aber angeln am See war sowieso schwierig, weil auch schon eine dünne Eisschicht auf dem Wasser war. Aber wenigstens eine Stunde Spaziergang an frischer Luft


----------



## Kochtopf

Ükel! Freunde! Die Sektion Hessen Nord (was das ahle Reff @Minimax unpassend wie -nötig mit "Zentralbazis" dechiffrierte) ist zurück. Es war ein harter, zäher Kampf mit der schieren Unendlichkeit des Wasserkörpers, den Witterungsbedingungen und nicht zuletzt mit dem Gerät, aber wir gaben alles.


@jason 1 hatte von seinem Kumpel vor Ort verschlungene Anreiseangaben bekommen und verließ sich auf diese - weswegen wir uns trotz Navi prompt zweimal verfuhren. Egal - weiter, immer weiter!
Irgendwann sind wir endlich in der Münchhausenstadt (passend für eine Angelgeschichte, oder?) angekommen und fanden auch problemlos die Ausgabestelle für Gastscheine. Alles sollte endlich gut werden - doch stop, die äußerst unfreundliche Blockflöte von der Tanke (dabei hatten wir Nordhessen hinter uns gelassen) konnte keine Gastkarten ausstellen, da der Block voll war und der Kassierer des Vereins noch keine Anstalten gemacht hat, sie abzuholen, aber immerhin konnte er uns noch sagen wo der Präsi wohnte, so das wir da die Karten lösen konnten.
Kurz darauf fuhren wir am Treffpunkt vor, aus dem Vorzelt des Wohnwagen von Jasons Kumpel stieg der Duft nach frischem kaffee und wir wurden einander vorgestellt bevor wir drei ans Wasser gingen und uns von ihm erklären ließen wie der See funktioniert.
Kurz darauf landete ein Driftbeater an Vallery (Rolle Penn Sargus II 2000 mit 14er Chinamono - die einen hervorragenden Eindruck bislang macht) mit Spekulatiusteig im knapp 4m tiefen Wasser und mit meiner Browning Feeder flog der erste Korb in den Tümpel. Und dann passierte laaaaaaange nix.
Jasons Kumpel sprach davon, dass Kormorane am Morgen dagewesen wären, da hätte eigentlich klar sein müssen , dass es tagsüber sehr sehr schwer werden würde  - aber lässt sich ein Ükel von gesundem Menschenverstand beirren? Mitnichten!
Grimmig fischten wird, köderten frische Maden an und fixierten Zitterspitze und Posenantennen mit finsteren Blicken doch nichts hatte erbarmen- bis es zum Mittag ging und wir uns in der Wärme des Zeltes lecker Pizzi schmecken ließen. Die Möglichkeit sich aufzuwärmen und neben einem Kaffee noch Zuspruch zu erheischen war elementar wichtig für die Motivation, so nen Tag durchzuhalten.
Das Spinnfischen verlief kurzweilig aber erfolglos. Kurzweilig, weil ich einen Schwimmbagger gehakt hatte und diesen erklettern musste zum lösen und kurzweilig, weil Jason seine Spinnstelle großzügig mit diversen Gummifischen anfütterte und dementsprechend neu montieren musste. Erfolglos, weil wir weder auf Blinker, noch auf Spinner, Wobbler (aus meinem Wichtelpaket) oder GuFi auch nur einen Zuppler bekommen haben. 
Als die Dämmerung mit großen Schritten näher kam meinte Jason, dass er die Spinne einpacken und nochmals mit der Matche angreifen würde. Ich stimmte ihm eilfertig zu und im Schweinsgalopp ging es an Stelle 1.
Ausgeworfen, bisschen Futti und Loose feed hinterher und kaum, dass ich es geschafft hatte, das Jason sich vom Acker macht konnte ich ihm den ersten Fisch an seiner neuen Shakespeare Matche klauen.
Spass beiseite, das war ein Dilemma, er war gerade beim Auto und plötzlich taucht der Federkiel ab. Hektischer Blick. "FISCHKONTAKT!" - Er ist zu weit weg... ANHIEB - in der Hoffnung dass es was größeres wäre, aber es war "nur" ein Nanoplötz, der in dem Moment für mich die Welt bedeutete. "Ich bin nicht mehr schneider... und habe Jason den ersten Fisch an seiner neuen alten Rute geklaut" - ihr versteht sicher dass sich das nun garnicht so sehr nach Triumpf angefühlt hat, aber Jason reagierte wie ein Ükel - er beglückwünschte mich, lichtete den Fisch ab und machte sich ohne eine Silbe des Grolls zu verlieren wieder ans anködern. Ich glaube, er war einfach nur erleichtert das überhaupt was ging.
Ich holte meine Rute ein - Made abgekaut, Currymade dran und attacke, sie waren da und waren hungrig, verdammich! Egal dass ich die Antenne kaum noch sehe!
Doch der nächste Fisch war meiner, diesmal an Vallery. Ich war unzufrieden über den Posenstandort und holte ein und plötzlich hing ein kleiner Plötz dran - der bewegende Köder hatte ihn wohl gereizt- die Freude war diesmal deutlich ausgeprägter bei mir aber ich hoffte, dass Jason für seinen Sanftmut belohnt wird und siehe da: er hatte das Glück der tüchtigen und so hatten wir jeweils 1,5 Plötzen gefangen - mit Knickiposen und so weiter wäre sicher viel mehr drin gewesen aber wir machten glücklich und zufrieden Feierabend. Nach seinem letzten Fisch rief Jason, der ja leider nur selten zum Friedfischen kommt glücklich "Was für eine Aufregung man empfindet nur wegen ein paar scheiss weissfischen!", mit strahlenden Augen und einem breiten Lächeln auf dem Gesicht. Auf dem Heimweg verliessen wir uns auf Googlemaps, das war eine weise Entscheidung, an dieser Stelle vielen Danke an Jasons Kumpel Adi, einem sehr herzlichen und freundlichen Menschen mit dem Herzen auf der Zunge, der uns wirklich mit Wort und Tat zur Seite stand.
Mein lieber Jason: wir müssen öfter mal losziehen, chaosangler in Tour! Vielen Dank für die Einladung.

#nerdfunfact
Die Kiesgrube war noch Inbetrieb und sah dementsprechend im Umfeld aus. Ich hatte das Gefühl, Fallout trifft Ükel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich sehe gerade, dass @jason 1 mir mit seinem schönen Bericht zuvor gekommen ist, verzeiht bitte die redundanz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Redundanz ist immer gut, vor allem aus unterschiedlichen Perspektiven. Auch Dir herzlichen Dank für den Bericht, lieber @Kochtopf! Und für die Fotos natürlich auch. In dem riesigen Teich die Fische zu finden, dürfte in der Tat ein schwieriges Unterfsngen sein. Nochmals Petri zum geplötzten Saisonsabschluss!


----------



## geomas

Reduhier, Reduda, ach was - doppelt hält besser!

Vielen Dank für Eure so stimmungsvollen Berichte und ein ebenso herzliches Petri zu Euren Besser-spät-als-nie-Entschneiderungs-Plötz!
Also haben die neuen Ruten (Shakespeare Match und Vallery) jeweils beim ersten Einsatz Fisch gebracht? Super!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, dass @jason 1 mir mit seinem schönen Bericht zuvor gekommen ist, verzeiht bitte die redundanz


Alles gut, mein Freund. Nun bin ich aber echt müde. Diese Fahrt im Dunkeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Danke für den schönen Bericht. Hatte euch gerne mehr gegönnt. Sieht so nach Weserbergland aus, Raum Rinteln.


Weserbergland ist korrekt. Aber ob das Raum Rinteln ist? Keine Ahnung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Reduhier, Reduda, ach was - doppelt hält besser!
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure so stimmungsvollen Berichte und ein ebenso herzliches Petri zu Euren Besser-spät-als-nie-Entschneiderungs-Plötz!
> Also haben die neuen Ruten (Shakespeare Match und Vallery) jeweils beim ersten Einsatz Fisch gebracht? Super!


Petri Dank! Die Ruten waren mit Mojo aufgeladen - eine alte Shakespeare Matchrute wird im Auftrage des @Minimax an El Potto durch die halbe Republik gekarrt um Mitükel @jason 1 übergeben zu werden - eine Schwarmleistung ersten Grades! 
Dazu hatte Jason eine passende Rolle mit Chamaeleon als Hauptschnur an der eine Federkielpose von @Wurzelsepp hing- fast schon poetisch schön im Sonnenschein.
Und nicht nur dass die Entscheidung, Vallery zu kaufen maßgeblich durch dich, @geomas, beeinflusst wurde, sie als englische Rute ohnehin +1 magisch  hat, nein, ich habe gecheatet und die Schnur über das Griffteil Plus einem Segment der SLB aufgespult und damit deren Mojo in die Kombo fließen lassen. 14er Schnur mit 12er Vorfach und daran einen fast schon klobig wirkenden 14er Haken - kann mich nicht erinnern, je so fein gefischt zu haben


----------



## Waller Michel

@Kochtopf 
Super schöner Bericht! Absolut tolle Fotos! 
Da wäre man trotz Wetter gerne dabei gewesen! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Also auch aus der Ferne betrachtet fand ich Eure gemeinsame Angelaktion ne absolut starke Nummer. 
Das es keine einfache Angelei werden würde, war ja wegen der Jahreszeit klar. So gesehen hat wohl Petrus im Hintergrund diskret die Strippen gezogen, damit Ihr beide fangen konntet und nicht einer zum Zuschauen und Assistieren verdammt war.


----------



## geomas

So, morgen hab ich Zeit, das Wetter soll auch akzeptabel sein. Etwas windig, aber Temperaturen klar über null.
Entweder ich fahre zum Bach und versuche, mit seinen schuppigen Bewohnern Kontakt aufzunehmen, oder es geht woanders hin. 
Morgen und Silvester sind die LAV-Gewässer noch für mich offen, ab Neujahr verschone ich Bäche, Flüsse, Teiche im Umland für gut 10 Tage.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Kochtopf, lieber @jason 1: Petri zu euren Winter-Rotaugen und danke für den Bericht! Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr so nah (gute 40km) seid, dann hätte ich euch und 'Adi' auch noch belästigt... 

Schön auch, dass ihr (bzw. El Potto) die beiden Ruten erfolgreich einweihen konntet! 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sieht so nach Weserbergland aus, Raum Rinteln.



Oh, so eine konkrete Vermutung....woher kennst du denn den Raum Rinteln?


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> So, morgen hab ich Zeit, das Wetter soll auch akzeptabel sein. Etwas windig, aber Temperaturen klar über null.
> Entweder ich fahre zum Bach und versuche, mit seinen schuppigen Bewohnern Kontakt aufzunehmen, oder es geht woanders hin.
> Morgen und Silvester sind die LAV-Gewässer noch für mich offen, ab Neujahr verschone ich Bäche, Flüsse, Teiche im Umland für gut 10 Tage.



Dann schonmal viel Erfolg für morgen!

Ich war noch kurz im dunkeln am Bach mit frisch gesammelten Würmern, aber genauso wie am Kanal ging da garnichts.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, ich wollte gerade schreiben „Manchmal ist der Wurm drin”, aber dies entsprach ja Deinem Plan...
Sind harte Zeiten für uns Angler jetzt. 


Tja, die Pinkies laufen soeben durch ein Sieb, machen einen vergleichsweise agilen Eindruck. 
Hoffentlich bin ich morgen in ebenso guter Form. Vermutlich nehm ich nur eine Picker mit und eine der China-Stippen.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Kochtopf, lieber @jason 1: Petri zu euren Winter-Rotaugen und danke für den Bericht! Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr so nah (gute 40km) seid, dann hätte ich euch und 'Adi' auch noch belästigt...


Schade, hätten wir das gewusst das du in der Nähe bist, dann wärst du natürlich mit dabei gewesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Man soll es nicht glauben, der Jahreswechsel rückt näher! 
Für mich persönlich ist 2020 irgendwie eine utopische Zahl! 
Geboren bin ich 1969 ,da klang das Jahr 2000 schon heftig, aber 2020 ist in meinen Augen schon eine Hausnummer irgendwie 

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

Was für ein herrliches Winterwetter wenn auch ohne Schnee. Dass Altwasser ist ganz zugefroren und die Donau auch schon zum Teil. 
Leider haben sich dadurch alle Hoffnungen und Träume zerschlagen in den nächsten Tagen doch noch ein Zeitfenster zu finden um ans Wasser zu kommen...


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Als erstes vorne weg. Wir hatten einen wunderschönen Tag. Er war lustig, Erlebnisreich und wir hatten viel zu lachen. @Kochtopf ist ein sehr angenehmer Ükelaner, mit dem ich immer wieder gerne losziehen werde.
> El Potto kam etwas verspätet bei mir an. Schnell verstauten wir seine Sachen in mein Auto und ich gab in mein Navi den Zielort ein. Aber das bescheuerte Navi meinte es nicht gut mit uns. Mein Kumpel, der vor Ort war sagte 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten Fahrzeit. Wir brauchten fast 2 Stunden. An der Tanke, wo wir unsere Scheine holen sollten, sagte uns der unfreundliche Tankwart, Ich kann euch keine Scheine ausstellen, das Buch ist hier voll. Aber er wurde etwas freundlicher und gab uns die Adresse vom 1. Vorsitzenden des Vereins, wo wir dann auch Scheine bekamen.
> Um 11 Uhr am See angekommen gab es erstmal eine Begrüßung mit meinem Freund und er zeigte uns, wo wir am besten stippen könnten. Es waren mal gerade 30m zum Wasser. An der Uferzone war es zwischen 3-4m tief. Ich mit Elan  die Match International mit der Super Ambidex 2411 fertig gemacht. 18er Haken mit Made und los ging es. El Potto hat mit seiner Curry Mischung gut angefüttert, aber es Tat sich nichts. Verschiedene Tiefen abgeklappert aber nichts wollte beißen.
> Nach graumer Zeit waren wir durchgefroren. Aber wir konnten uns zwischendurch bei meinen Freund uns im Vorzelt aufwärmen. War eine gute Sache. Er kochte uns auch Kaffee.
> Zwischenzeitlich machte ich meine Raubfischrute startklar. Köderfische hatte mein Kumpel auch genug da. Aber an der ging auch den ganzen Tag nichts.
> Dann hat mein Kumpel Pizza für uns alle bestellt die wir uns im Warmen schmecken ließen. Nach dem Essen wurden die Spinnruten klar gemacht aber auch da hatten wir kein Glück. So langsam kam Frust auf. Der wind war doch sehr kalt, und zum Glück hatte ich für uns beide Handschuhe dabei. So war es zu ertragen. Aber alles für die Katz.
> Es fing langsam an dunkel zu werden und wir beschlossen lieber noch ein wenig zu stippen.
> Gesagt, getan. Aber man konnte kaum noch den Schwimmer erkennen. Ich dachte nur, dass dieFranzosen Hymne uns sicher. Dann fragte Kochtopf mich, ob ich eine Kippe für ihn hätte. Er hatte so kalte Finger, dass er sich keine mehr selber drehen konnte. Ich sagte: Ich muss zum Auto eine neue Packung holen und ging los. Als ich zurück kam rief es aufgeregt:
> Fisch, Fisch. Er zog mit meiner Angel eine kleine Plötze von gut 15cm raus. Ich wünschte ihm Petri, und er mir auch.
> Aber das war jetzt die Beißzeit im fast dunkeln. Ich schnell den Fisch abgehakt und habe ganz aufgeregt versucht eine neue Made im Finsteren an den Haken zu bekommen. Das hat dann auch irgendwann mal geklappt. Dann hat mein Freund wieder auf seiner Rute eine gefangen. Und ich letztendlich auch noch eine. Hurra, wir sind alle entschneidert. Jeder 1 1/2
> Plötzen. Und wir waren glücklich und haben uns echt gefreut. Das war das wichtigste. Und wehe, man hat bei der fast Dunkelheit die Pose aus den Augen gelassen, man hat sie nicht mehr wiedergefunden.
> Das Winterangel war echt ein Erlebnis und total geil. Das nächste ist im Februar an der Fulda. Da bin ich von El Potto eingeladen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Respekt und Petri zu den hart erkämpften Plötzen....


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Man soll es nicht glauben, der Jahreswechsel rückt näher!
> Für mich persönlich ist 2020 irgendwie eine utopische Zahl!
> Geboren bin ich 1969 ,da klang das Jahr 2000 schon heftig, aber 2020 ist in meinen Augen schon eine Hausnummer irgendwie
> 
> LG Michael


Oh was für ein junger Spund er doch ist.....
Zu angeln er noch viele Jahre hat...


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke @phirania 
Das machen wir hoffentlich irgendwann mal zusammen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, ich wollte gerade schreiben „Manchmal ist der Wurm drin”, aber dies entsprach ja Deinem Plan...



So siehts aus! 

Ich überlege grade, ob ich nochmal kurz zu den Alanden laufe, oder doch lieber an den See (Sonnenschein + Flachwasser) und mit Futterkorb und liq, Bread angreife. Und später zur Dämmerung nochmal Kanal? Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So siehts aus!
> 
> Ich überlege grade, ob ich nochmal kurz zu den Alanden laufe, oder doch lieber an den See (Sonnenschein + Flachwasser) und mit Futterkorb und liq, Bread angreife. Und später zur Dämmerung nochmal Kanal? Fragen über Fragen!


Überleg nicht zu lange. Das Jahr ist bald vorbei. Falls du gehst, viel Spaß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

phirania schrieb:


> Oh was für ein junger Spund er doch ist.....
> Zu angeln er noch viele Jahre hat...


Genau, der hat ja noch die Eierschale hinter den Ohren..


----------



## Vechtefisch

Für mich geht es heute auch wieder los gestern war leider nichts zu machen. Bei uns sind die Seen schon zu bleiben nur noch die kleinen fliesgewässer. Ich goffe das ich heute eine plötze fange werde es mit meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk versuchen einer feeder Rute von Shakespeare in 8ft und der matchrute mit Stick mal sehen wie es läuft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich mit Elan  die Match International mit der Super Ambidex 24*11* fertig gemacht.


Einfach wunderbar, quasi Olympisch, und sehr schön anzuschauen!  (sogar zeitgerechte Schnurfarbe)



jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber das war jetzt die Beißzeit im fast dunkeln. Ich schnell den Fisch abgehakt und habe ganz aufgeregt versucht eine neue Made im Finsteren an den Haken zu bekommen. Das hat dann auch irgendwann mal geklappt. Dann hat mein Freund wieder auf seiner Rute eine gefangen. Und ich letztendlich auch noch eine. Hurra, wir sind alle entschneidert. Jeder 1 1/2
> Plötzen. Und wir waren glücklich und haben uns echt gefreut. Das war das wichtigste. Und wehe, man hat bei der fast Dunkelheit die Pose aus den Augen gelassen, man hat sie nicht mehr wiedergefunden.
> Das Winterangel war echt ein Erlebnis und total geil. Das nächste ist im Februar an der Fulda. Da bin ich von El Potto eingeladen.


Nett von den Plötzen, dass sie vorbeikamen um zu bestaunen _"ich hab mal an einer International mit 2411M gehangen"_,
und fein und super von Fortuna, dass somit ein Positiverlebnis rauskam!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Kochtopf, lieber @jason 1: Petri zu euren Winter-Rotaugen und danke für den Bericht! Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr so nah (gute 40km) seid, dann hätte ich euch und 'Adi' auch noch belästigt...
> 
> Schön auch, dass ihr (bzw. El Potto) die beiden Ruten erfolgreich einweihen konntet!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so eine konkrete Vermutung....woher kennst du denn den Raum Rinteln?


Ach Tobmasterflash - dich hatte ich da garnicht auf dem Zettel, ich dachte, du bist deutlich weiter weg sonst hätten wir alles getan um dich dazu zu holen


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach Tobmasterflash - dich hatte ich da garnicht auf dem Zettel, ich dachte, du bist deutlich weiter weg sonst hätten wir alles getan um dich dazu zu holen


Genau, das wäre ein Gaudi gewesen. Und dein Reifen hätte ich dir auch gewechselt 
Falls du einen Platten gehabt hättest.
Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, so eine konkrete Vermutung....woher kennst du denn den Raum Rinteln?



Berufliche habe ich früher in Ostwestfalen ausgeliefert, so Minden-Oeynhausen-Rinteln-Lemgo-Detmold. Und da einem dann die Kiesteiche im Rintelner Raum eingefallen sind, war das eine Vermutung. Oder anders, @Kochtopf  ist von sich aus in nördliche Richtung (Ortsschild Gieselwerder) gefahren und war dann mit @jason 1 nach 2 Stunden am See, würde ohne Umwege auch bis Rinteln reichen. Aber mir erschienen die Berge auf dem Foto irgendwie schon mal gesehen, gut, Bodenwerder war ich nur ein paar mal, da andere Tour. Und ansonsten habe ich schon in Porta Westfalica meinen Urlaub verbracht, Großer Weserbogen, auch viele Kiesbaggerteiche, nur die Berge sehen anders aus.


----------



## rutilus69

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Man soll es nicht glauben, der Jahreswechsel rückt näher!
> Für mich persönlich ist 2020 irgendwie eine utopische Zahl!
> Geboren bin ich 1969 ,da klang das Jahr 2000 schon heftig, aber 2020 ist in meinen Augen schon eine Hausnummer irgendwie
> 
> LG Michael


Geht mir irgendwie genau so


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, morgen hab ich Zeit, das Wetter soll auch akzeptabel sein. Etwas windig, aber Temperaturen klar über null.
> Entweder ich fahre zum Bach und versuche, mit seinen schuppigen Bewohnern Kontakt aufzunehmen, oder es geht woanders hin.
> Morgen und Silvester sind die LAV-Gewässer noch für mich offen, ab Neujahr verschone ich Bäche, Flüsse, Teiche im Umland für gut 10 Tage.


Dann schon mal viel Erfolg,Spaß und Peri für morgen!


----------



## rutilus69

Da sich bei mir heute ein kleines Zeitfenster fürs Angeln aufgetan hatte (die Einkäufe waren schnell erledigt - ohne Todesopfer - und meine Frau musste heute leider arbeiten), wollte ich wissen, ob der Döbelzauber am Sonnabend nur Zufall war. Also nochmal das gleiche Spiel gestartet: Pin, Stick, Brotflocke und wieder die gleiche Stelle.
Um es kurz zu machen: heute waren die Plötzen in der Überzahl. Von 15cm - 30cm war alles dabei. Aber auch zwei Döbel haben sich das Brot schmecken lassen, und nicht mal all zu kleine (42cm + 47cm). Alles in allem ein schöner Abschluß für mein erstes (Wieder)Angeljahr 
Mein Dank geht natürlich auch an euch alle hier. Mit euren spannen Berichten und Diskussionen rund um das Thema Friedfisch habt ihr mich dazu gebracht Dinge auszuprobieren (rein anglerisch natürlich ) auf die ich wahrscheinlich alleine nicht gekommen wäre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage und Stunden.
Dieses Angeljahr ist für mich abgehakt.
Keine neuen PBs oder richtig kapitale Fänge aber ein paar gute Fische waren trotzdem dabei.

Mal sehen was das nächste Jahr bringt.


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da sich bei mir heute ein kleines Zeitfenster fürs Angeln aufgetan hatte (die Einkäufe waren schnell erledigt - ohne Todesopfer - und meine Frau musste heute leider arbeiten), wollte ich wissen, ob der Döbelzauber am Sonnabend nur Zufall war. Also nochmal das gleiche Spiel gestartet: Pin, Stick, Brotflocke und wieder die gleiche Stelle.
> Um es kurz zu machen: heute waren die Plötzen in der Überzahl. Von 15cm - 30cm war alles dabei. Aber auch zwei Döbel haben sich das Brot schmecken lassen, und nicht mal all zu kleine (42cm + 47cm). Alles in allem ein schöner Abschluß für mein erstes (Wieder)Angeljahr
> Mein Dank geht natürlich auch an euch alle hier. Mit euren spannen Berichten und Diskussionen rund um das Thema Friedfisch habt ihr mich dazu gebracht Dinge auszuprobieren (rein anglerisch natürlich ) auf die ich wahrscheinlich alleine nicht gekommen wäre.



Na ist doch schön! Petri zu den Fischen !
Wirklich bemerkenswert wieviel Leute von uns, doch im Winter angeln gehen ! Dafür Daumen hoch 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Angeln war ich heute leider wieder nicht ,aber hab mir mal wieder den See angeschaut.
Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das er schon angefroren ist...
Aber war dem so,leichtes dünnes Eis.
Nun einmal da direkt erstmal die Vögel ein wenig gefüttert.
Hoff
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hoffe mal die Vogelwelt und der Rest der Natur übersteht die Ballerei zu Neujahr gut.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Angeln war ich heute leider wieder nicht ,aber hab mir mal wieder den See angeschaut.
> Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das er schon angefroren ist...
> Aber war dem so,leichtes dünnes Eis.
> Nun einmal da direkt erstmal die Vögel ein wenig gefüttert.
> Hoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335008
> Anhang anzeigen 335009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffe mal die Vogelwelt und der Rest der Natur übersteht die Ballerei zu Neujahr gut.



Das ist aber wirklich ein schöner See ! Wirkt sehr melancholisch im Winter! 

Diese Ballerei geht mir persönlich auch schwer auf die Nerven, den Hunden selbstverständlich auch! 
Wenn das ja an Silvester mal ne Stunde wäre, hätte ich da nichts dagegen, aber hier geht das seit 14 Tagen rund um die Uhr so .
Ist man gerade eingeschlafen wirft am so ein k.... direkt so ein Ding unter das Fenster! 

LG Michael


----------



## Vechtefisch

So bin dann auch vom Angeln zurück war mal wieder eine Stunde später am Wasser als geplant. Dann in Ruhe alles aufgebaut und siehe da was habe ich vergessen genau meine Köder Tasche in der auch meine Papiere sind. Zum glück hat meine freundin sie für mich geholt. Habe ich doch ein glück mit ihr. Dann als ködwr nd Freundin da waren lief es wue verückt bis auf bis aber es ist nur jeder dritte hängen geblieben. War besser als gestern und so unterschiedlich kann die plötzen Jagd im Winter sein. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Dann Petri @Vechtefisch 
Hauptsache nicht Schneider! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Sodele, Sohnemann und ich sind wieder daheim vom letzten Winterangeln für dieses Jahr!
Vorneweg, irgendetwas stimmt bei mir nicht, aber ich finde es noch heraus. Irgendwie steigen mir in letzter Zeit viel zu viele Fische aus. Rute kann es nicht sein, passiert an der Feeder und der Purist. Also entweder sind die Haken zu klein(12er, aber doch recht groß), was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, nicht scharf genug, oder es fehlt der Wirbel, da ich durchbinde. Komisch das es immer gleich kurz nach dem Anschlag in den ersten Sekunden auf die gefühlt ersten 3 Meter passiert. Einzige Konstante - immer gleiche Haken, immer durchgebunden. Hm! So auch heute wieder. Wir hatten 3(!) Aussteiger an der Feeder auf Flocke. Trotzdem war es schön mit meinem Sohn im Winter am Flusse. Sein erstes echtes Winterfischen. Tee und Co fehlten natürlich nicht. Er mußte heute alles anschauen, von A-Z, Brot zermatschen, Montage herrichten samt Ledgerlink, Haken direkt, warum weshalb wieso, anfüttern und warten, wie wird Flocke beködert, warum das frische Brot so wichtig ist usw..
Nach den besagten Aussteigern hatten wir dann doch noch Glück und landeten sogar meinen PB von der Länge her, 54cm, jedoch nicht vom Gewicht mit seinen sehr guten 4,05 Pfund. Danach ging nichts mehr und es kehrte völlige Ruhe ein. Zum eigentlich geplanten Platzwechsel, um (er) zu Feedern auf Rotaugen etc. und ich auf Karpfen zu warten, waren wir dann doch zu faul und mein Sohn schon leicht erkühlt. Hier unser schöner Fang











Schönen Abend Euch noch!


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, Sohnemann und ich sind wieder daheim vom letzten Winterangeln für dieses Jahr!
> Vorneweg, irgendetwas stimmt bei mir nicht, aber ich finde es noch heraus. Irgendwie steigen mir in letzter Zeit viel zu viele Fische aus. Rute kann es nicht sein, passiert an der Feeder und der Purist. Also entweder sind die Haken zu klein(12er, aber doch recht groß), was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, nicht scharf genug, oder es fehlt der Wirbel, da ich durchbinde. Komisch das es immer gleich kurz nach dem Anschlag in den ersten Sekunden auf die gefühlt ersten 3 Meter passiert. Einzige Konstante - immer gleiche Haken, immer durchgebunden. Hm! So auch heute wieder. Wir hatten 3(!) Aussteiger an der Feeder auf Flocke. Trotzdem war es schön mit meinem Sohn im Winter am Flusse. Sein erstes echtes Winterfischen. Tee und Co fehlten natürlich nicht. Er mußte heute alles anschauen, von A-Z, Brot zermatschen, Montage herrichten samt Ledgerlink, Haken direkt, warum weshalb wieso, anfüttern und warten, wie wird Flocke beködert, warum das frische Brot so wichtig ist usw..
> Nach den besagten Aussteigern hatten wir dann doch noch Glück und landeten sogar meinen PB von der Länge her, 54cm, jedoch nicht vom Gewicht mit seinen sehr guten 4,05 Pfund. Danach ging nichts mehr und es kehrte völlige Ruhe ein. Zum eigentlich geplanten Platzwechsel, um (er) zu Feedern auf Rotaugen etc. und ich auf Karpfen zu warten, waren wir dann doch zu faul und mein Sohn schon leicht erkühlt. Hier unser schöner Fang
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335012
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335013
> 
> 
> Schönen Abend Euch noch!



Richtig schöner Fisch , ganz dickes Petri !
Versuch mal eine andere Hakenform vielleicht? 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @rustaweli! Was für ein schöner Fisch zum Jahresabschluss. Besser kann es doch gar nicht laufen! Da war der Lütte wohl stolz!
Wenn Du die Haken als Grund für die Aussteiger vermutest, probiere doch einfach einige andere aus. Welche Haken hast Du aktuell am Band? 
Dir und Deiner Familie einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Richtig schöner Fisch , ganz dickes Petri !
> Versuch mal eine andere Hakenform vielleicht?
> 
> LG Michael



Danke!
Ja, wäre wohl auch ne Überlegung wert, stimmt!


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @rustaweli! Was für ein schöner Fisch zum Jahresabschluss. Besser kann es doch gar nicht laufen! Da war der Lütte wohl stolz!
> Wenn Du die Haken als Grund für die Aussteiger vermutest, probiere doch einfach einige andere aus. Welche Haken hast Du aktuell am Band?
> Dir und Deiner Familie einen guten Rutsch!



Danke Dir!
Sorry, muß zurückrudern. Sind 4er Haken, aber doch recht klein.
Gamakatsu LS-3614F, Size 4.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die haben ja eigentlich einen ordentlich dimensionierten Hakenbogen. Bei einem weiten Bogen würde ich auf jeden Fall bleiben. Versuche es doch mal mit einem Haken mit geradem Öhr, bei den von Dir genannten Haken ist es gebogen. Wenn ich trotte, habe ich meist einen Super Specialist von Drennan in den Größen 4 oder 2 am Band, übrigens auch durchgebunden. Allerdings habe ich auch nur rudimentäre Döbelerfahrungen. Auf Alande und Brassen funktionieren die Drennan-Eisen allerdings gut.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @rustaweli!
> Da war der Lütte wohl stolz!
> Dir und Deiner Familie einen guten Rutsch!



Klar war er stolz. Leider war dieser Biss(nach vorheriger Absprache) mir vergönnt, aber er hat ihn komplett allein gekeschert. Kescher geholt, ins Wasser getaucht, unter den Fisch geführt, dann mit meiner Hilfe gehoben.
Dir/Euch natürlich auch einen schönen Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein ganz tolles, gesundes und stressfreies 2020!


----------



## PirschHirsch

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gamakatsu LS-3614F, Size 4.



Die sind ziemlich dickdrahtig-krampig. Da musst den Anschlag vor allem mit ner recht weichen Rute vergleichsweise sehr derb reinhufen, damit das gut hängt. Versuche daher mal was Dünndrahtigeres in etwa gleicher Größe, das dürfte leichter/schneller fassen.

Ich hatte auch schon recht fette (Karpfen-) Haken auf Döbel versucht (da bereits im Haus gewesen) und bin dann aus genanntem Grund auf dünndrahtige, weitbogige Forellenhaken umgestiegen. Mit positivem Erfolg.

Aufgebogen sind die mir noch nie - man verwendet da ja kein Brutalo-Gerät.


----------



## Jason

Weihnachten will für mich kein Ende haben. Als kommt neues Tackle ins Haus geflogen. Heute kam viel früher als erwartet die Centrepin von Ali. Hat keine 14 Tage gedauert. Nach einem Fachgespräch und guter Beratung mit @Kochtopf habe ich mich für die 4 1/2 inches entschieden. Für meine kleines Flüsschen vor der Tür, zum Rotpunktdöbel fischen geradezu ideal. So versprach es mir El Potto. Allerdings geht die Saison erst im Mai los. Dafür geht es mit dem Schätzchen zuvor zum 2. Winterangeln an die Fulda. Ich habe die Rolle mal an die Cane gemacht und find, dass sie da ein gutes Bild an dieser Rute abgibt. 









Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein hübsches Pärchen! Was für eine Splitcane hast Du?


----------



## Hecht100+

Glückwunsch zu deiner späten Weihnachtsüberrraschung.  Und für Rotpunktdöbel wird sie bestimmt optimal sein, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## rustaweli

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die sind ziemlich dickdrahtig-krampig. Da musst den Anschlag vor allem mit ner recht weichen Rute vergleichsweise sehr derb reinhufen, damit das gut hängt. Versuche daher mal was Dünndrahtigeres in etwa gleicher Größe, das dürfte leichter/schneller fassen.
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon recht fette (Karpfen-) Haken auf Döbel versucht (da bereits im Haus gewesen) und bin dann aus genanntem Grund auf dünndrahtige, weitbogige Forellenhaken umgestiegen. Mit positivem Erfolg.
> 
> Aufgebogen sind die mir noch nie - man verwendet da ja kein Brutalo-Gerät.



Danke Dir! Kannst welche empfehlen? Drennans kamen ja schon von @Wuemmehunter .


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Weihnachten will für mich kein Ende haben. Als kommt neues Tackle ins Haus geflogen. Heute kam viel früher als erwartet die Centrepin von Ali. Hat keine 14 Tage gedauert. Nach einem Fachgespräch und guter Beratung mit @Kochtopf habe ich mich für die 4 1/2 inches entschieden. Für meine kleines Flüsschen vor der Tür, zum Rotpunktdöbel fischen geradezu ideal. So versprach es mir El Potto. Allerdings geht die Saison erst im Mai los. Dafür geht es mit dem Schätzchen zuvor zum 2. Winterangeln an die Fulda. Ich habe die Rolle mal an die Cane gemacht und find, dass sie da ein gutes Bild an dieser Rute abgibt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Sehr, sehr schön, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!


----------



## Jason

Es ist eine Chapman`s Avon 500 Delux. Sie wurde Anfang der 60er gebaut und ist sehr schön restauriert worden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## PirschHirsch

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Dir! Kannst welche empfehlen?



Ich verwende die Owner 53117 Pint Hook.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, Sohnemann und ich sind wieder daheim vom letzten Winterangeln für dieses Jahr!
> Vorneweg, irgendetwas stimmt bei mir nicht, aber ich finde es noch heraus. Irgendwie steigen mir in letzter Zeit viel zu viele Fische aus. Rute kann es nicht sein, passiert an der Feeder und der Purist. Also entweder sind die Haken zu klein(12er, aber doch recht groß), was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, nicht scharf genug, oder es fehlt der Wirbel, da ich durchbinde. Komisch das es immer gleich kurz nach dem Anschlag in den ersten Sekunden auf die gefühlt ersten 3 Meter passiert. Einzige Konstante - immer gleiche Haken, immer durchgebunden. Hm! So auch heute wieder. Wir hatten 3(!) Aussteiger an der Feeder auf Flocke. Trotzdem war es schön mit meinem Sohn im Winter am Flusse. Sein erstes echtes Winterfischen. Tee und Co fehlten natürlich nicht. Er mußte heute alles anschauen, von A-Z, Brot zermatschen, Montage herrichten samt Ledgerlink, Haken direkt, warum weshalb wieso, anfüttern und warten, wie wird Flocke beködert, warum das frische Brot so wichtig ist usw..
> Nach den besagten Aussteigern hatten wir dann doch noch Glück und landeten sogar meinen PB von der Länge her, 54cm, jedoch nicht vom Gewicht mit seinen sehr guten 4,05 Pfund. Danach ging nichts mehr und es kehrte völlige Ruhe ein. Zum eigentlich geplanten Platzwechsel, um (er) zu Feedern auf Rotaugen etc. und ich auf Karpfen zu warten, waren wir dann doch zu faul und mein Sohn schon leicht erkühlt. Hier unser schöner Fang
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335012
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335013
> 
> 
> Schönen Abend Euch noch!



Na denn malDickes Petri an Euch Beide.... 
Da kommt dann auch Freude auf wenn ein Plan gelingt.


----------



## rustaweli

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich verwende die Owner 53117 Pint Hook.



Danke!
Aber hast Recht, dickdrahtig sind die von mir verwendeten Haken schon. Zwar wohl keine Karpfenhaken, aber nahe dran.


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn malDickes Petri an Euch Beide....
> Da kommt dann auch Freude auf wenn ein Plan gelingt.



Danke!
Wenn ein Plan gelingt? Das liest sich nur so. Manches habe ich ausgelassen. Zum Beispiel das ich voll oberlehrerhaft alles erklärte, angeberisch montierte und...und dann sah das die Schnur auf dem Rollenbügel doppelt eingezogen war. Also nochmals von vorn, neben skeptischen Blicken meines Sohnes 
Dann der erste Fehldrill. Ich konnt meinem Jungen die Gedanken von der Stirn ablesen. Als dann irgendwann dann noch der Satz von meinem Jungen fiel: " Mit dem …(bestimmter Kunstköder, hier bei uns richtig geführt ne absolute Fanggarantie, ob Sommer oder Winter, deshalb Name weggelassen) hätten wir schon längst mehrmals gefangen", dachte ich alles, nur nicht das DER Plan aufgeht


----------



## rutilus69

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Na ist doch schön! Petri zu den Fischen !
> Wirklich bemerkenswert wieviel Leute von uns, doch im Winter angeln gehen ! Dafür Daumen hoch
> 
> LG Michael


Solange ich noch eisfreies Wasser finde......


----------



## daci7

Hier gab es jede Menge Sonne, kalte Füße und zwei Bisse die ich natürlich voll vergeigt hab 
Es war aber trotzdem richtig schön und entspannend auf/im Wasser!


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli Ein herzliches Petri Heil an dir und deinem Junior. Ich finde es absolut toll, wenn die Kinder mit Leib und Seele dabei sind. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei. Den ab ein gewissen Alter gehen die Interessen meist in eine andere Richtung. 
Ich als Jugendwart habe das oft erlebt. Tolle Bilder

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier gab es jede Menge Sonne, kalte Füße und zwei Bisse die ich natürlich voll vergeigt hab
> Es war aber trotzdem richtig schön und entspannend auf/im Wasser!
> Anhang anzeigen 335015



Darf man nach der Rolle fragen?


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> @rustaweli Ein herzliches Petri Heil an dir und deinem Junior. Ich finde es absolut toll, wenn die Kinder mit Leib und Seele dabei sind. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei. Den ab ein gewissen Alter gehen die Interessen meist in eine andere Richtung.
> Ich als Jugendwart habe das oft erlebt. Tolle Bilder
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich auch!  Und alles besser als Kinder die Tag ein Tag aus vor dem Fernseher oder Comuter sitzen! 
Angeln ist absolut ideal für Kinder! 
Finde ich absolut gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> @rustaweli Ein herzliches Petri Heil an dir und deinem Junior. Ich finde es absolut toll, wenn die Kinder mit Leib und Seele dabei sind. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei. Den ab ein gewissen Alter gehen die Interessen meist in eine andere Richtung.
> Ich als Jugendwart habe das oft erlebt. Tolle Bilder
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke Dir!
Das hoffe ich auch, ernsthaft. Aber ich bin mir irgendwie sicher, das gemeinsames Fischen ab und an im Jahr einen traditionellen Fakt erreichen wird, genau wie unsere Schachspiele sowie gemeinsame Essen, ob mit Tochter, Sohn oder allen zusammen. Wie sie das ansonsten in der späten Jugend noch weiter in ihrem Leben zum Drehpunkt machen steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deiner späten Weihnachtsüberrraschung.  Und für Rotpunktdöbel wird sie bestimmt optimal sein, viel Spaß damit.


Na ja, was heißt Weihnachtüberraschung. Ich habe sie mir ja selber gegönnt. Und das beste war, meine Liebe hat das Päckchen angenommen, mir es gegeben und war noch nicht mal sauer.  Sie hat bestimmt einen guten Tag gehabt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier gab es jede Menge Sonne, kalte Füße und zwei Bisse die ich natürlich voll vergeigt hab
> Es war aber trotzdem richtig schön und entspannend auf/im Wasser!
> Anhang anzeigen 335015


Bilderbuchbild. Sehr, sehr schön. Aber du solltest dir einen Angelplatz suchen, wo ein Wohnwagen mit geheiztem Vorzelt steht. Mann, hatten wir es gestern gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Das finde ich auch an einem Capingbus/Wohnmobil so toll. 
Man kann sich mal aufwärmen, nen Kaffee kochen, mal die Toilette benutzen etc .
Wohnwagen mit Vorzelt bietet noch mehr Komfort, man braucht halt immer einen Campingplatz! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

jason 1 schrieb:


> Weihnachten will für mich kein Ende haben. Als kommt neues Tackle ins Haus geflogen. Heute kam viel früher als erwartet die Centrepin von Ali. Hat keine 14 Tage gedauert. Nach einem Fachgespräch und guter Beratung mit @Kochtopf habe ich mich für die 4 1/2 inches entschieden. Für meine kleines Flüsschen vor der Tür, zum Rotpunktdöbel fischen geradezu ideal. So versprach es mir El Potto. Allerdings geht die Saison erst im Mai los. Dafür geht es mit dem Schätzchen zuvor zum 2. Winterangeln an die Fulda. Ich habe die Rolle mal an die Cane gemacht und find, dass sie da ein gutes Bild an dieser Rute abgibt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason




@jason 1 : Das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus! Mit der Kombo wirst Du viel Spass haben.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

rustaweli schrieb:


> Darf man nach der Rolle fragen?


Klaro darf man - darum geht's doch in einem Forum! Das ist eine Daiwa Viento, welches Modell genau weiß ich grad nicht. Hauptsache 'Twitchin Bar' - ohne will ich nicht mehr vertikalen 



jason 1 schrieb:


> Bilderbuchbild. Sehr, sehr schön. Aber du solltest dir einen Angelplatz suchen, wo ein Wohnwagen mit geheiztem Vorzelt steht. Mann, hatten wir es gestern gut.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der Wohnwagen wäre wohl leicht feucht geworden, das Foto is vom belly geschossen. Da isset knapp 12m tief und die Kante geht runter auf 20m bei dem Wasserstand.

Und die Wege drumherum waren auch alle aufgeweicht. Ich war froh, dass mit mir noch zwei Angler und ein Schäfer gekommen sind, ich hab mich nämlich schon bei der Anfahrt festgefahren und musste mit vereinten Kräften gerettet werden. Schei* Stadtauto


----------



## Tikey0815

Mal ne doofe Frage, wie spul ich denn die Pin am besten auf?


----------



## Jason

Ach du liebe Güte. Das hätte ich ja beinahe vergessen. Gestern, nachdem @Kochtopf bei mir eingetroffen war, stieg er aus und ging sofort zum Kofferraum und übergab mir eine wunderschöne Feederrute von Shakespeare. Er sagte nur: "Hier, als Shakespearesammler ist diese Rute bei dir bestens aufgehoben". Ich war überwältigt. Es ist eine Rute aus den letzten Jahren von Shakespeare. Das ist wahre Ükelliebe. Vielen lieben Dank nochmal, El Potto. Ich werde mich erkenntlich zeigen. Gar keine Frage.









Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage, wie spul ich denn die Pin am besten auf?


Diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Alles Neuland. @Kochtopf wird es richten  .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Cool ne Sigma  ein feines Stöckchen 

Gefällt mir sehr gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Cool ne Sigma  ein feines Stöckchen
> 
> Gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> LG Michael


Mir auch. Aber wann kommt diese Rute zum Einsatz?  Ich muss weniger arbeiten und mehr angeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Was hat Shakespeare früher doch tolle Sachen gebaut! 
Heute kommt da leider nicht mehr ganz so viel! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da sich bei mir heute ein kleines Zeitfenster fürs Angeln aufgetan hatte (die Einkäufe waren schnell erledigt - ohne Todesopfer - und meine Frau musste heute leider arbeiten), wollte ich wissen, ob der Döbelzauber am Sonnabend nur Zufall war. Also nochmal das gleiche Spiel gestartet: Pin, Stick, Brotflocke und wieder die gleiche Stelle.
> Um es kurz zu machen: heute waren die Plötzen in der Überzahl. Von 15cm - 30cm war alles dabei. Aber auch zwei Döbel haben sich das Brot schmecken lassen, und nicht mal all zu kleine (42cm + 47cm). Alles in allem ein schöner Abschluß für mein erstes (Wieder)Angeljahr
> Mein Dank geht natürlich auch an euch alle hier. Mit euren spannen Berichten und Diskussionen rund um das Thema Friedfisch habt ihr mich dazu gebracht Dinge auszuprobieren (rein anglerisch natürlich ) auf die ich wahrscheinlich alleine nicht gekommen wäre.


Petri Heil rutilus69
Dieses Angeljahr  ist für mich abgehakt.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Heil rutilus69
> Dieses Angeljahr  ist für mich abgehakt.


Ich denke mal für uns *fast* alle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Angeln war ich heute leider wieder nicht ,aber hab mir mal wieder den See angeschaut.
> Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das er schon angefroren ist...
> Aber war dem so,leichtes dünnes Eis.
> Nun einmal da direkt erstmal die Vögel ein wenig gefüttert.
> Hoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335008
> Anhang anzeigen 335009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffe mal die Vogelwelt und der Rest der Natur übersteht die Ballerei zu Neujahr gut.


Das ist aber ein schöner See Kalle. Die Knallerei ist ja morgen vorbei.


----------



## Hering 58

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> So bin dann auch vom Angeln zurück war mal wieder eine Stunde später am Wasser als geplant. Dann in Ruhe alles aufgebaut und siehe da was habe ich vergessen genau meine Köder Tasche in der auch meine Papiere sind. Zum glück hat meine freundin sie für mich geholt. Habe ich doch ein glück mit ihr. Dann als ködwr nd Freundin da waren lief es wue verückt bis auf bis aber es ist nur jeder dritte hängen geblieben. War besser als gestern und so unterschiedlich kann die plötzen Jagd im Winter sein.
> 
> LG Michael


Dann Petri @Vechtefisch


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, Sohnemann und ich sind wieder daheim vom letzten Winterangeln für dieses Jahr!
> Vorneweg, irgendetwas stimmt bei mir nicht, aber ich finde es noch heraus. Irgendwie steigen mir in letzter Zeit viel zu viele Fische aus. Rute kann es nicht sein, passiert an der Feeder und der Purist. Also entweder sind die Haken zu klein(12er, aber doch recht groß), was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, nicht scharf genug, oder es fehlt der Wirbel, da ich durchbinde. Komisch das es immer gleich kurz nach dem Anschlag in den ersten Sekunden auf die gefühlt ersten 3 Meter passiert. Einzige Konstante - immer gleiche Haken, immer durchgebunden. Hm! So auch heute wieder. Wir hatten 3(!) Aussteiger an der Feeder auf Flocke. Trotzdem war es schön mit meinem Sohn im Winter am Flusse. Sein erstes echtes Winterfischen. Tee und Co fehlten natürlich nicht. Er mußte heute alles anschauen, von A-Z, Brot zermatschen, Montage herrichten samt Ledgerlink, Haken direkt, warum weshalb wieso, anfüttern und warten, wie wird Flocke beködert, warum das frische Brot so wichtig ist usw..
> Nach den besagten Aussteigern hatten wir dann doch noch Glück und landeten sogar meinen PB von der Länge her, 54cm, jedoch nicht vom Gewicht mit seinen sehr guten 4,05 Pfund. Danach ging nichts mehr und es kehrte völlige Ruhe ein. Zum eigentlich geplanten Platzwechsel, um (er) zu Feedern auf Rotaugen etc. und ich auf Karpfen zu warten, waren wir dann doch zu faul und mein Sohn schon leicht erkühlt. Hier unser schöner Fang
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335012
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335013
> 
> 
> Schönen Abend Euch noch!


 Dickes Petri ,richtig schöner Fisch ,


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch an einem Capingbus/Wohnmobil so toll.
> Man kann sich mal aufwärmen, nen Kaffee kochen, mal die Toilette benutzen etc .
> Wohnwagen mit Vorzelt bietet noch mehr Komfort, man braucht halt immer einen Campingplatz!
> 
> LG Michael


So ein Bus ist eine schöne Sache, gar keine Frage. Für einen Angler geradezu perfekt. Aber die Dinger kosten einen Haufen Asche. Auch Gebraucht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja für mich natürlich auch! 
Morgen noch einkaufen, dann koche ich lecker Lasagne für Abends und das wars für dieses Jahr für mich auch! 
Im neuen Jahr geht es aber sofort wieder los, auch für mich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> So ein Bus ist eine schöne Sache, gar keine Frage. Für einen Angler geradezu perfekt. Aber die Dinger kosten einen Haufen Asche. Auch Gebraucht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja das stimmt, mein erster Beruf war jedoch KFZ ler bzw KFZ Meister .
Ich hab damals genau in diesem Bereich gearbeitet!  Deshalb baue ich mir den Selbst aus ,halt auch genau auf meine Bedürfnisse! 
Dann und nur dann ist es für mich finanziell zu bewältigen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, mein erster Beruf war jedoch KFZ ler bzw KFZ Meister .
> Ich hab damals genau in diesem Bereich gearbeitet!  Deshalb baue ich mir den Selbst aus ,halt auch genau auf meine Bedürfnisse!
> Dann und nur dann ist es für mich finanziell zu bewältigen!
> 
> LG Michael


Was du nicht schon alles hinter dir hast. Deine Memoraren möchte ich nicht schreiben.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Was du nicht schon alles hinter dir hast. Deine Memoraren möchte ich nicht schreiben.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Glaube mir ,ich selbst nicht! 
Heute bin ich allerdings schon Rentner und hätte mir im Nachhinein gesehen, vieles sparen können, dann wäre ich genauso weit !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ganz herzliche Petris an @rutilus69  und @rustaweli ! 
Fetzt, daß Ihr in Sachen Döbel noch mal richtig „auf den Busch klopfen konntet”! 
Ist natürlich doppelt schön, wenn man solche Erlebnisse mit guten Freunden oder Kindern teilen kann.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Glaube mir ,ich selbst nicht!
> Heute bin ich allerdings schon Rentner und hätte mir im Nachhinein gesehen, vieles sparen können, dann wäre ich genauso weit !
> 
> LG Michael


So kann man es nicht sehen, zwischen Schule und Ausbildung hatte ich eine ganze Menge - Helfer in der Altenpflege, Galabau, Gastro, Praktikum in der Verwaltung vom Daimlerwerk, Einzelhandel, abgebrochene Bauingenieurstudium, Konzerte organisiert... nichts davon möchte ich missen, denn in meinem Job ist es gut, wenn man out of the Box denken und sich in die Menschen reinversetzen kann. Das klappt deutlich besser, wenn man mal erlebt hat, wie im richtigen Leben gearbeitet wird.
Du bist die Summe deiner Erfahrungen und ob gut oder schlecht - wertlos sind sie sicher nicht.

Und natürlich Petri an die Boys @rustaweli und @rutilus69 , sind tolle Fische geworden!


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, lieber @jason 1  zu der hübschen China-Pin und natürlich zur Shakespeare „Continental PowerFeeder”! 
Die Pin sieht sehr gut an dem feinen Stock aus, Du wirst sicher viel Freude damit haben.
Und ja, weniger arbeiten, mehr Angeln ist ein guter Plan (und gesund obendrein!).

Pardon, habe ganz vergessen, unserem @Vechtefisch zu seinen Fängen zu gratulieren, also Petri heil! 
Und @daci7 - das sieht super bei Dir aus!


----------



## Waller Michel

Schön geschrieben @Kochtopf 
Und recht hast du natürlich! 
Mir persönlich kam halt immer wieder die Gesundheit dazwischen!  Das ist leider nicht kalkulierbar ,hatte dann auch ein kleines Unternehmen, musste damals aber nach 11 Monaten Krankenhausaufenthalt Insolvenz melden. 
Trotzdem egal, ich kann leben und viel Angeln gehen das macht das Leben gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Glaube mir ,ich selbst nicht!
> Heute bin ich allerdings schon Rentner und hätte mir im Nachhinein gesehen, vieles sparen können, dann wäre ich genauso weit !
> 
> LG Michael


"Rentner" was für ein tolles Wort. Bin ich noch lange von entfernt. Aber auch gesund. Hoffentlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Gesundheit ist immer mehr wert !
Sei Dir dem versichert! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

So, also die Pinkies waren heute Vormittag tatsächlich in besserer Form als ich, deshalb bin ich erst mittags los.
Ziel war der Bach, den ich neulich zu Erkunden versucht habe. Mit dabei waren die alte wunderbare Daiwa-Picker, ne 3m-China-Stippe, allerlei Banksticks und Kleinkram. Tasche und Köder.

Heute näherte ich mich dem Bach aus einer anderen Richtung, neben einer kleinen Brücke für die Landwirtschaft lag gleich ein möglicher „Swim”:






...aus verschiedenen Gründen zog ich weiter - hier hab ich heute nicht geangelt.

Auf der schattigen Seite des Baches waren die Pfützen auch mittags noch überfroren:





Wirklich gefroren habe ich heute nicht. 





...am neulich erkundeten „Spot” unter der Außenkurve verbrachte ich heute die meiste Zeit.
Fütterte regelmäßig von Hand mit Pinkies an. Es gab Zupfer, aber ich kann die nicht zu 100% Fischen zuordnen.

Nach einer Weile klapperte ich dann drei Swims bachaufwärts ab.





Es war wunderbar auf dem Land, die Sonne im Gesicht. Der Bach murmelte vor sich hin, die Fische blieben in ihrem Element.
An den anderen Stellen gab es ebenfalls ein paar Zupfer und einen deutlichen Biß (ich war zu spät), aber keinen Fischkontakt.

Habe dann noch mit Einheimischen gesprochen - der Bach war wohl bis vor etwa 4 Wochen nur ein Rinnsal. 
Demnächst wird er wohl voll mit Meerforellen auf Hochzeitsreise sein. Einmal war mir so, als ob ich im Augenwinkel eine hindernisüberwindende Forelle gesehen haben könnte, bin aber unsicher.

Barsch der Variante „gemeiner Flußbarsch” ist dort ebenfalls vertreten, das habe ich jetzt aus verschiedenen Quellen vernommen.
Vielleicht komme ich bei etwas höherem Pegel noch mal an den Bach zurück, die nächsten Wochen werd ich ihn und seine Bewohner verschonen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Und ja, weniger arbeiten, mehr Angeln ist ein guter Plan (und gesund obendrein!).


Das stimmt natürlich. Aber leider nicht realistisch. Der Lauf meines Lebens halt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, also die Pinkies waren heute Vormittag tatsächlich in besserer Form als ich, deshalb bin ich erst mittags los.
> Ziel war der Bach, den ich neulich zu Erkunden versucht habe. Mit dabei waren die alte wunderbare Daiwa-Picker, ne 3m-China-Stippe, allerlei Banksticks und Kleinkram. Tasche und Köder.
> 
> Heute näherte ich mich dem Bach aus einer anderen Richtung, neben einer kleinen Brücke für die Landwirtschaft lag gleich ein möglicher „Swim”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...aus verschiedenen Gründen zog ich weiter - hier hab ich heute nicht geangelt.
> 
> Auf der schattigen Seite des Baches waren die Pfützen auch mittags noch überfroren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wirklich gefroren habe ich heute nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...am neulich erkundeten „Spot” unter der Außenkurve verbrachte ich heute die meiste Zeit.
> Fütterte regelmäßig von Hand mit Pinkies an. Es gab Zupfer, aber ich kann die nicht zu 100% Fischen zuordnen.
> 
> Nach einer Weile klapperte ich dann drei Swims bachaufwärts ab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es war wunderbar auf dem Land, die Sonne im Gesicht. Der Bach murmelte vor sich hin, die Fische blieben in ihrem Element.
> An den anderen Stellen gab es ebenfalls ein paar Zupfer und einen deutlichen Biß (ich war zu spät), aber keinen Fischkontakt.
> 
> Habe dann noch mit Einheimischen gesprochen - der Bach war wohl bis vor etwa 4 Wochen nur ein Rinnsal.
> Demnächst wird er wohl voll mit Meerforellen auf Hochzeitsreise sein. Einmal war mir so, als ob ich im Augenwinkel eine hindernisüberwindende Forelle gesehen haben könnte, bin aber unsicher.
> 
> Barsch der Variante „gemeiner Flußbarsch” ist dort ebenfalls vertreten, das habe ich jetzt aus verschiedenen Quellen vernommen.
> Vielleicht komme ich bei etwas höherem Pegel noch mal an den Bach zurück, die nächsten Wochen werd ich ihn und seine Bewohner verschonen.



Das sieht wirklich gut aus dort !
Mit der Picker garantiert richtig schön zu beangeln !
Wenn der Bach bis vor kurzem aber noch fast ausgetrocknet war ,kann es natürlich gut sein das es noch eine Zeit lang dauert bis wieder alles vertreten ist an Fischen .Wobei man sich manchmal wundert in welchen Pfützen Fische überleben können! 
Toller Bericht von Dir, macht immer Freude soetwas zu lesen  !!!

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@geomas Hast mal wieder einen sehr guten Bericht abgeliefert. Von dir kann man lernen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, also die Pinkies waren heute Vormittag tatsächlich in besserer Form als ich, deshalb bin ich erst mittags los.
> Ziel war der Bach, den ich neulich zu Erkunden versucht habe. Mit dabei waren die alte wunderbare Daiwa-Picker, ne 3m-China-Stippe, allerlei Banksticks und Kleinkram. Tasche und Köder.
> 
> Heute näherte ich mich dem Bach aus einer anderen Richtung, neben einer kleinen Brücke für die Landwirtschaft lag gleich ein möglicher „Swim”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...aus verschiedenen Gründen zog ich weiter - hier hab ich heute nicht geangelt.
> 
> Auf der schattigen Seite des Baches waren die Pfützen auch mittags noch überfroren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wirklich gefroren habe ich heute nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...am neulich erkundeten „Spot” unter der Außenkurve verbrachte ich heute die meiste Zeit.
> Fütterte regelmäßig von Hand mit Pinkies an. Es gab Zupfer, aber ich kann die nicht zu 100% Fischen zuordnen.
> 
> Nach einer Weile klapperte ich dann drei Swims bachaufwärts ab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es war wunderbar auf dem Land, die Sonne im Gesicht. Der Bach murmelte vor sich hin, die Fische blieben in ihrem Element.
> An den anderen Stellen gab es ebenfalls ein paar Zupfer und einen deutlichen Biß (ich war zu spät), aber keinen Fischkontakt.
> 
> Habe dann noch mit Einheimischen gesprochen - der Bach war wohl bis vor etwa 4 Wochen nur ein Rinnsal.
> Demnächst wird er wohl voll mit Meerforellen auf Hochzeitsreise sein. Einmal war mir so, als ob ich im Augenwinkel eine hindernisüberwindende Forelle gesehen haben könnte, bin aber unsicher.
> 
> Barsch der Variante „gemeiner Flußbarsch” ist dort ebenfalls vertreten, das habe ich jetzt aus verschiedenen Quellen vernommen.
> Vielleicht komme ich bei etwas höherem Pegel noch mal an den Bach zurück, die nächsten Wochen werd ich ihn und seine Bewohner verschonen.


Toller Bericht von Dir, coole Bilder.


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Leute, auch der morgige Tag ist verfügbar in Sachen Angelei.

Die Berichte über die erfolgreiche „Döbelei” anderenorts machen mich ehrlich gesagt doch ein wenig _heißßß_.
Ich werde gleich mal nach den Maden und Pinkies sehen und einen Plan schmieden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir noch ein Petri an @rutilus69 und @Vechtefisch! Ich bin wirklich erstaunt, wie viele von Euch auch jetzt noch ans Wasser streben. @geomas: Der Bach sieht echt klasse aus, Du wirst dort noch fangen, da bin ich mir sicher.
Mein Rucksack ist auch gepackt. Morgen geht es zum Saisonabschluss noch mal an den Alveser See. Im Futteral ein Neuzugang in meinem Rutenwald, der es noch rechtzeitig zu mir geschafft hat. Dazu morgen mehr...


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
ich hab mich noch nicht Durch die ganzen neuen Beiträge gestöbert, aber schon jetzt nochmal ein Herzliches Petri und vielen Dank für den tollen Doppelbericht (die beiden Perspektiven ergänzen sich wunderbar!) An @jason 1 und Bruder @Kochtopf. Was für ein Monstrum, kein Weg, kein, Steg, windumtost, sandumgürtet - müsste ich selbst in der schönen Jahreszeit dort angeln, das Herz täte mir sinken.
Toll dass ihr dort so lange und tapfer ausgehalten habt, und schön dass der Jasonkumpel euch so lieb umsorgt hat. Eigentlich sind alle Zutaten für eine ganz persönliche "Rute raus, der Spass beginnt" Folge vorhanden (!FÜSCH! FÜSCH! JAAASON; DA ISSA, DA ISSA! wat´n Löwe!!")
Zeigt aber auch, dass neben der (zu recht) hochgelobten Flexibilität ab und auch mal stures, masochistisches Durchhalten sich auszahlt.
Tolle Story Jungs,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Vechtefisch

Vielen dank für die Glückwünsche.
Heute das wetter einfach zum anbeisen. Nir muss ich mir was überlegen wegen kalter Füße die machen das angeln schwerer zu ertragen.

Lg Michael


----------



## Jason

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Glückwünsche.
> Heute das wetter einfach zum anbeisen. Nir muss ich mir was überlegen wegen kalter Füße die machen das angeln schwerer zu ertragen.
> 
> Lg Michael


Das gab es doch was im AB. Eine Tüte für kalte Füße. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Glückwünsche.
> Heute das wetter einfach zum anbeisen. Nir muss ich mir was überlegen wegen kalter Füße die machen das angeln schwerer zu ertragen.
> 
> Lg Michael




Ich selbst bin der Typ „Frostbeule” und absolut glücklich mit den Neopren-gefütterten Aigle Parcours ISO sowieso. Die waren teuer, aber aus jetziger Sicht eine der besten Investitionen des Angeljahres.
Ich hatte früher nur Ärger mit Gummistiefeln, aber die Aigle Parcours ISO machen bislang einen sehr, sehr guten Eindruck und sind wirklich warm.
Habe mir Sohlenwärmer auf Aktivkohlebasis besorgt, aber bislang mußten die nicht ran.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das gab es doch was im AB. Eine Tüte für kalte Füße.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wenn man kalte Füße bekommen möchte, auf jeden Fall ein guter Weg die Füße zum schwitzen bringen 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri heil übrigens auch in Richtung Alveser See - ich drücke Dir die Daumen und freue mich auf die Auflösung des Ruten-Rätsels...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Mein guter anglerischer Vorsatz für das neue Jahr ist wieder mehr auf die verschiedene Friedfischarten zu angeln. 
Ich fühle und denke das mich ich in den letzten Jahren viel zu sehr in der Raubfischangelei verheddert habe. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke erscheint es mir paradox, weil das was ich lese, mir ansehe und anhöre zu 4/5 sich um Friedfische dreht.

Für die kalten und dunklen Winternächte möchte ich für euch hier zwei Vorschläge reinstellen. Bei beiden dreht es sich um das Rotauge, meiner liebsten Fischart.
Der erste Vorschlag ist ein Film vermutlich aus den frühen 80er Jahren (?) mit Paul Cook mit deutscher Übersetzung.





Der zweite Vorschlag ist ein Hörvorschlag in englischer Sprache mit Mark Everard über die Faszination des Rotauges.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein schöner See Kalle. Die Knallerei ist ja morgen vorbei.


Dann mach ich auch drei Kreuze im Kalender...


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas was für ein wunderschöner Bach! Und ein klasse Bericht dazu. Auch ich bin mir sicher, dass Du da noch was rausholen wirst!

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute noch zu einer kleinen Erkundungstour am Flüsschen. Es gibt da ein paar Stellen, die auf der Karte sehr vielversprechend aussehen und die ich in Natura noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe gerade gelesen, das gestern Abend Jan Fedder von uns gegangen ist! 
Der arme Kerl! 
So schnell kann es gehen! 
Ein Grund mehr, jede Stunde am Wasser zu genießen! 
Übermorgen, werde ich auch mal wieder einen Wurm baden !
Muss mir heute auf jeden Fall noch Köder besorgen! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Glückwünsche.
> Heute das wetter einfach zum anbeisen. Nir muss ich mir was überlegen wegen kalter Füße die machen das angeln schwerer zu ertragen.
> 
> Lg Michael



Also ich hab bisher nur Probleme mit den Fingern irgendwann, da ich mit Handschuhen irgendwie noch schlechter angle als so schon. Hier haben wir derzeit totale Frostnächte im argen Minusbereich, tagsüber geht es dann mal auf 3-6 Grad rauf, aber nur kurz. Ich ziehe immer normale Socken an, dann kommen Fußballstutzen in Sockenform darüber, bis zu den Knien hochgezogen, dann die Hose. Ein langärmliches Funktionsshirt(billiges vom Decathlon), T Shirt drüber und dann Pulli plus normale Winterjacke. So halte ich eigentlich locker 4- 5 Stunden durch. Kalt wird es dann aber irgendwann trotzdem, klar. Aber Füße bleiben bei mir warm, mit ganz normalen Turnschuhen, bzw eigentlichen Laufschuhen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri allen Fängern von gestern übrigens noch und danke für alle tollen Berichte und Bilder hier!


----------



## rustaweli

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> …….Ich fühle und denke das mich ich in den letzten Jahren viel zu sehr in der Raubfischangelei verheddert habe. ……..Bei beiden dreht es sich um das Rotauge, meiner liebsten Fischart...….



Verrückt, ist bei mir auch genau so! Auch mit den lieben Rotaugen, nur irgendwie scheine ich unfähig diese gezielt zu beangeln, vor allem Kapitale. Außer im Sommer, wenn man sie fast mit Hand fangen kann. Dann aber auch "nur" maximal Handlange.

Danke für die Videos!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen, das gestern Abend Jan Fedder von uns gegangen ist!
> Der arme Kerl!
> So schnell kann es gehen!
> Ein Grund mehr, jede Stunde am Wasser zu genießen!
> Übermorgen, werde ich auch mal wieder einen Wurm baden !
> Muss mir heute auf jeden Fall noch Köder besorgen!
> 
> LG Michael


Ja da ist ein Hamburger Urgestein von uns gegangen.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Verrückt, ist bei mir auch genau so! Auch mit den lieben Rotaugen, nur irgendwie scheine ich unfähig diese gezielt zu beangeln, vor allem Kapitale. Außer im Sommer, wenn man sie fast mit Hand fangen kann. Dann aber auch "nur" maximal Handlange.
> 
> Danke für die Videos!



 dann sollten wir halbe/halbe machen 
Bei mir ist es oft so, egal was ich anstelle, zum Schluss hängt ein Rotauge dran 
Manchmal wirklich bis zum absoluten nerven! 
Aber mal Spaß bei Seite! Wenn ich gezielt auf Rotaugen angeln möchte und es kurz über Grund nicht passt bzw andere Fische stattdessen beissen ,gehe ich einfach einen  Meter über Grund oder sogar ins Mittelwasser ,dann werden die Karten schnell neu gemischt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, das neue Stöckchen ist defloriert! Eine knappe halbe Stunde hat es gedauert, bis sich die Schwingspitzeerstmans in Bewegung setzte. Ein behutsamer Anschlag und ein kleines Plötzchen konnte gelandet werden.
Da ich noch unbedingt ein neu Pickerrute wollte, aber auch im zurückliegenden Jahr die sehr sensible Angelei mit der Schwingspitze schätzen gelernt habe, ist die neue Picker die Multipicker von Sportex geworden, die ich mit beiden Spitzenreilen geordert habe. Der erste Eindruck ist absolut positiv. Bislang habe ich mit der doch etwas grobschlächtigen Viper von Kogha geswingtipt, aber die Multipicker ist aber nochmal deutlich sensibler ins der Bissanzeige. Ich Fische sie gerade mit einer 0,16er und einem Futterkorb in der Schlaufenmontage (meine Angelstelle ist ohne Hindernisse) und man sieht bereits die Köderaufnahme. Absolute klasse! Ansonsten ist es richtig ruhig hier am See. Perfekt für einen besinnlichen Jahresausklang. Einen Bericht werde ich heute Abend noch posten.


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So schnell kann es gehen!
> Ein Grund mehr, jede Stunde am Wasser zu genießen!
> 
> LG Michael



Überhaupt alles zu geniessen, das Leben zu leben und sich die Gabe zu bewahren den Blick für das Schöne zu behalten. Man kann so viel Schönes in den einfachsten Dingen der Welt, des Lebens finden. Braucht man nicht mal Unsummen dafür oder spektakuläre Weltreisen. Ob im von Frost bedeckten Boden beim Wanderangeln, ob im aufkommenden Nebel samt aufsteigender Sonne in aller Früh am Wasser, in der Umarmung seiner Liebsten, einem Gespräch mit Freunden, dem vorbeifliegendem Eisvogel, der Stunde mit einem guten Buch, das Rascheln der Blätter beim Spazieren im Wald, einem freundlichen Lächeln der Nachbarn und und und! Wichtig ist immer der Seelenfrieden, wie auch immer man ihn findet. Arbeit ist Arbeit, Sorgen sind Sorgen, Verpflichtungen Verpflichtungen, Alltagsstress gehört dazu. Aber immer die Balance finden, runterkommen, alles nicht so schwarz nehmen/sehen und immer wieder die eigene Seele füttern.

Ich kenne ihn nicht, aber möge er in Frieden ruhen und der Herr seine Tore öffnen und sich seiner Seele annehmen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, das neue Stöckchen ist defloriert! Eine knappe halbe Stunde hat es gedauert, bis sich die Schwingspitzeerstmans in Bewegung setzte. Ein behutsamer Anschlag und ein kleines Plötzchen konnte gelandet werden.
> Da ich noch unbedingt ein neu Pickerrute wollte, aber auch im zurückliegenden Jahr die sehr sensible Angelei mit der Schwingspitze schätzen gelernt habe, ist die neue Picker die Multipicker von Sportex geworden, die ich mit beiden Spitzenreilen geordert habe. Der erste Eindruck ist absolut positiv. Bislang habe ich mit der doch etwas grobschlächtigen Viper von Kogha geswingtipt, aber die Multipicker ist aber nochmal deutlich sensibler ins der Bissanzeige. Ich Fische sie gerade mit einer 0,16er und einem Futterkorb in der Schlaufenmontage (meine Angelstelle ist ohne Hindernisse) und man sieht bereits die Köderaufnahme. Absolute klasse! Ansonsten ist es richtig ruhig hier am See. Perfekt für einen besinnlichen Jahresausklang. Einen Bericht werde ich heute Abend noch posten.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335025
> Anhang anzeigen 335026
> Anhang anzeigen 335027



Sportex ist natürlich eine ganz andere Liga als Kogha ! Eine top Entscheidung finde ich!  Eine wunderbare Rute ,hab die auch im Visier  viel Spaß damit und Petri ! Freue mich auf deinen Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, das neue Stöckchen ist defloriert! Eine knappe halbe Stunde hat es gedauert, bis sich die Schwingspitzeerstmans in Bewegung setzte. Ein behutsamer Anschlag und ein kleines Plötzchen konnte gelandet werden.
> Da ich noch unbedingt ein neu Pickerrute wollte, aber auch im zurückliegenden Jahr die sehr sensible Angelei mit der Schwingspitze schätzen gelernt habe, ist die neue Picker die Multipicker von Sportex geworden, die ich mit beiden Spitzenreilen geordert habe. Der erste Eindruck ist absolut positiv. Bislang habe ich mit der doch etwas grobschlächtigen Viper von Kogha geswingtipt, aber die Multipicker ist aber nochmal deutlich sensibler ins der Bissanzeige. Ich Fische sie gerade mit einer 0,16er und einem Futterkorb in der Schlaufenmontage (meine Angelstelle ist ohne Hindernisse) und man sieht bereits die Köderaufnahme. Absolute klasse! Ansonsten ist es richtig ruhig hier am See. Perfekt für einen besinnlichen Jahresausklang. Einen Bericht werde ich heute Abend noch posten.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335025
> Anhang anzeigen 335026
> Anhang anzeigen 335027



Petri Heil lieber Wuemme!
Die Rute habe ich auch schon länger auf dem Schirm, nur mich noch nicht so recht getraut. Ist ja auch ein stattlicher Preis um mal auf Verdacht zu kaufen. Bitte mit der Zeit mehr Berichte zur Rute und Verhalten! Wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## Vechtefisch

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, das neue Stöckchen ist defloriert! Eine knappe halbe Stunde hat es gedauert, bis sich die Schwingspitzeerstmans in Bewegung setzte. Ein behutsamer Anschlag und ein kleines Plötzchen konnte gelandet werden.
> Da ich noch unbedingt ein neu Pickerrute wollte, aber auch im zurückliegenden Jahr die sehr sensible Angelei mit der Schwingspitze schätzen gelernt habe, ist die neue Picker die Multipicker von Sportex geworden, die ich mit beiden Spitzenreilen geordert habe. Der erste Eindruck ist absolut positiv. Bislang habe ich mit der doch etwas grobschlächtigen Viper von Kogha geswingtipt, aber die Multipicker ist aber nochmal deutlich sensibler ins der Bissanzeige. Ich Fische sie gerade mit einer 0,16er und einem Futterkorb in der Schlaufenmontage (meine Angelstelle ist ohne Hindernisse) und man sieht bereits die Köderaufnahme. Absolute klasse! Ansonsten ist es richtig ruhig hier am See. Perfekt für einen besinnlichen Jahresausklang. Einen Bericht werde ich heute Abend noch posten.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335025
> Anhang anzeigen 335026
> Anhang anzeigen 335027



Für die Kogha habe ich geliebäugelt weil sie genau in mein budget passen würde. Vorallem als studenr wo man bescheiden leben vor allem wenn Geld zum angeln bleoben soll. Aber och finde das Fischen mit der schwingspitze faszinierend und würde es gerne mal probieren. Icj freue mich schon auf das Kapitel über das angeln mit Schwingspitze in dem buch was ich mir gegönnt habe. 

Lg Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Für die Kogha habe ich geliebäugelt weil sie genau in mein budget passen würde. Vorallem als studenr wo man bescheiden leben vor allem wenn Geld zum angeln bleoben soll. Aber och finde das Fischen mit der schwingspitze faszinierend und würde es gerne mal probieren. Icj freue mich schon auf das Kapitel über das angeln mit Schwingspitze in dem buch was ich mir gegönnt habe.
> 
> Lg Michael



Absolut ! Ein schmales Budget ist keine Schande!  Als Student schon 3 mal nicht. 
Zum Einsteigen ist Kogha ausreichend! 
Kann man genau soviel Spaß mit haben! 


LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich schließe mich Michel an, die Kogha Viper ist schon viel Swingtip fürs Geld, zum reinschnuppern völlig ausreichend. Aber, lieber @wie, ich freu mich über ausufernde Berichte zur Sportex Multipicker


----------



## Hecht100+

@Vechtefisch  Wenn du die Kogha Classý Angler Duo meinst, dann hol sie dir. Für weniger Geld so eine ausgewogene Rute zu bekommen ist sehr schwer. Sie wird mit einer Swingspitze und drei Glasfeederspitzen ausgeliefert, durch ihre dünnen Spitzen ist sie auch sehr empfindlich für kleine Fische. Und ihre Verarbeitung ist  nur gut. Das einzige auf was du achten solltest ist, das das Schwingspitzengewinde auch gut gängig ist.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Viel Erfolg mit deiner neuen Rute, auf den Bericht bin ich sehr gespannt. Und allen, die es heute noch ans Wasser schaffen, viel Petri.


----------



## Jason

Lieber @Wuemmehunter Petri zur Winterplötze. Schöner Jahresabschluss. Gibt es denn bei dir auch ein Neujahrsangeln? Viel Spaß noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber @Wuemmehunter Petri zur Winterplötze. Schöner Jahresabschluss. Gibt es denn bei dir auch ein Neujahrsangeln? Viel Spaß noch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Natürlich! Nein Neujahrsangeln findet an meinem Lieblingsflüsschen statt! Traditionell mit Angrillen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Für die Kogha habe ich geliebäugelt weil sie genau in mein budget passen würde. Vorallem als studenr wo man bescheiden leben vor allem wenn Geld zum angeln bleoben soll. Aber och finde das Fischen mit der schwingspitze faszinierend und würde es gerne mal probieren. Icj freue mich schon auf das Kapitel über das angeln mit Schwingspitze in dem buch was ich mir gegönnt habe.
> 
> Lg Michael




Das geht noch einfacher wenn du eine(gern auch alte) leichte bis mittlere Rute von 9 bis 11ft. mit einem Gewindeendring ausrüstest und dir eine oder mehrere Swingtips kaufst.









						High Tension Endring mit Schwingspitzen-Einsatz günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

High Tension Endring mit Schwingspitzen-Einsatz günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				












						Kogha Rutenspitzen Swing Tip günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Rutenspitzen Swing Tip günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Der Vorteil ist, dass du dir die Rute(Stärke,  Aktion) selbst aussuchen kannst.

Ich habe für den Zweck eine Cormoran MeFo Rute leicht gekürzt und umgerüstet und das gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, das neue Stöckchen ist defloriert! Eine knappe halbe Stunde hat es gedauert, bis sich die Schwingspitzeerstmans in Bewegung setzte. Ein behutsamer Anschlag und ein kleines Plötzchen konnte gelandet werden.
> Da ich noch unbedingt ein neu Pickerrute wollte, aber auch im zurückliegenden Jahr die sehr sensible Angelei mit der Schwingspitze schätzen gelernt habe, ist die neue Picker die Multipicker von Sportex geworden, die ich mit beiden Spitzenreilen geordert habe. Der erste Eindruck ist absolut positiv. Bislang habe ich mit der doch etwas grobschlächtigen Viper von Kogha geswingtipt, aber die Multipicker ist aber nochmal deutlich sensibler ins der Bissanzeige. Ich Fische sie gerade mit einer 0,16er und einem Futterkorb in der Schlaufenmontage (meine Angelstelle ist ohne Hindernisse) und man sieht bereits die Köderaufnahme. Absolute klasse! Ansonsten ist es richtig ruhig hier am See. Perfekt für einen besinnlichen Jahresausklang. Einen Bericht werde ich heute Abend noch posten.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335025
> Anhang anzeigen 335026
> Anhang anzeigen 335027


Petri Heil ! Freue mich auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen Ükels einen guten rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr 2020.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja von mir auch! 
Falls ich heute nicht mehr online komme ,wünsche ich euch auch einen guten Rutsch ins Angeljahr 2020 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da schließe ich mich doch an.

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr.


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch ein Frohes neues Jahr möge die Ruhe mit Euch sein.
Viel Erfolg und Gesundheit Allen 
Und ein Fischreiches neues Jahr...


----------



## Kochtopf

Kommt gut rüber jungs


----------



## rutilus69

Heute war mehr Spazierengehen als Angeln angesagt. Wie angekündigt habe ich ein paar Stellen am Flüsschen abgeklappert. Wirklich schön dort. Die Strömung ist schon recht ordentlich, aber mit der richtigen Ausrüstung sollte das gut machbar sein. Im Frühjahr wird dort auf jeden Fall intensiv getestet   










Norbert Nutria hat noch ein Bad genommen 


Kommt gut ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Fotos @rutilus69 .

Ich musste zweimal gucken.
Sieht genau so  aus wie mein Flüsschen.


----------



## rustaweli

Richtig schöne Gewässer @rutilus69 und @geomas !
Rutilus69, das schreit ja förmlich nach Pin und Trotten!


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Heute war mehr Spazierengehen als Angeln angesagt. Wie angekündigt habe ich ein paar Stellen am Flüsschen abgeklappert. Wirklich schön dort. Die Strömung ist schon recht ordentlich, aber mit der richtigen Ausrüstung sollte das gut machbar sein. Im Frühjahr wird dort auf jeden Fall intensiv getestet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335041
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335042
> 
> Norbert Nutria hat noch ein Bad genommen
> 
> 
> Kommt gut ins neue Jahr!!!



Das sieht wirklich richtig gut aus! 
Und fischreich ,das kann ich förmlich riechen ....grinz 
Mit der Picker garantiert ein Traum! 
Auch das Ufer sieht sehr gut aus für einen Ansitz ,ich denke aber das die Strömung bei trockenerem Wetter dort noch weniger wird ! Könnte ein tolles Barben gewässer sein. 
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das man dort mit Käsewürfel Sternstunden hat 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Wünsche Euch Allen ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes 2020, mit viel Zeit am Wasser, wenig Stress und wenig Sorgen!
Falls jemand Vorsätze hat - es zählen nur neues Tackle, neue Friedfischmethoden, mehr Zeit am Wasser und noch mehr Teilhabe am Ükel!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos @rutilus69 .
> 
> Ich musste zweimal gucken.
> Sieht genau so  aus wie mein Flüsschen.



Ja Professor  ich musste auch gerade erst gucken wer das gepostet hat ! Ähnelt den Bildern von dir fast 1 : 1 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Ich wünsche euch Gesundheit, glücklich sein und allzeit kräftiges Petri Heil,

sowie Ruten- und Schnurbruch (anglerische Abwandlung von Hals- und Beinbruch)


----------



## Jason

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Bleibt gesund und munter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Heute war mehr Spazierengehen als Angeln angesagt. Wie angekündigt habe ich ein paar Stellen am Flüsschen abgeklappert. Wirklich schön dort. Die Strömung ist schon recht ordentlich, aber mit der richtigen Ausrüstung sollte das gut machbar sein. Im Frühjahr wird dort auf jeden Fall intensiv getestet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335041
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335042
> 
> Norbert Nutria hat noch ein Bad genommen
> 
> 
> Kommt gut ins neue Jahr!!!


Sehr schöner kleiner Fluß.
Im Sommer bestimmt auch gut zugewachsen....
Ach ja,Nutria meine vom See sind alle verschwunden...
Da hat die Stadt wohl mit Ihren Lebendfallen nachgeholfen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schönen last-day-of-the-year-Nachmittag Jungs,

bin auch wieder zurück vom See. War ein wundervoller Ausflug. Zum einen weil die neue Swingtip richtig Laune macht, dann weil die Plötze, die heute meine Zielfische waren, gut gebissen haben und dann wurden Ferdinand und ich noch Zeuge eines schönen Naturschauspiels! Aber der Reihe nach: Von der neuen Rute hate ich heute morgen ja schon was geschrieben. Die Bissanzeige ist supersensibel, selbst der Biss der heute kleinsten Plötze von etwa 5cm war deutlich zu sehen. Dann lässt sich die Montage trotz der Schwingspitze verhedderungsfrei und präzise werfen. Und auch die weiche und parabolische Aktion ist gelungen, selbst handlange Rotaugen sind sehr gut zu spüren.  Heute hatte ich ein 10 gr Futterkörbchen in der Schlaufe, das mit geschlendertem Toast, diesmal eincurrysiert, beladen wurde. Köder waren Curry-Maden. Obwohl viele Plötzen an der Oberföäche unterwegs waren, konnte ich auch am Grund reichlich fangen. Als wir gegangene sind, waren es immerhin 17 Plötzen. Nicht schlecht für einen Dezembertag an einem See, der heute morgen noch über weite Teile eine dünne Eisdecke hatte. Meinen „Swim" musste ich mir allerdings ab etwa 10 Uhr mit zwei Eisvögeln teilen, die ich über zwei Stunden bei ihren fischereilichen Aktivitäten beobachten konnte. Ganz so perfekt sind die aber auch nicht unterwegs: Nur etwa jede fünfte Fall brachte für sie Fisch. Die fliegenden Diamanten haben sich jeweils aus mindestens 1,5 m Höhe Kopf voran ins Wasser fallen lassen. Gefressen wurde dann auf den unteren Astetage. Vor jeden neuerlichen Tauchgang  wurden dann wieder höher liegende Äste aufgesucht. Die beiden habe sich von mir, der ungefähr 25 Meter entfernt saß, nicht beeindrucken lassen. Mir ist es erstmals gelungen, einen Eisvogel halbwegs passabel zu fotografieren und das obwohl ich fast immer welche sehe, wenn ich am Wasser bin.
Fazit des Tages: Ich bin hoch zufrieden, es war ein herrlicher Saisonabschluss bei dem alles passte.
Euch, lieber Ükel-Schwarm, wünsche ich, dass ihr gut und halbwegs entspannt ins neue Jahr kommt und natürlich jede Menge Fische 2020. Bleibt oder werdet gesund! Ich freue mich auf das kommende Jahr mit Euch. Der Ükel ist ein wirklich tolles Forum!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schönen last-day-of-the-year-Nachmittag Jungs,
> 
> bin auch wieder zurück vom See. War ein wundervoller Ausflug. Zum einen weil die neue Swingtip richtig Laune macht, dann weil die Plötze, die heute meine Zielfische waren, gut gebissen haben und dann wurden Ferdinand und ich noch Zeuge eines schönen Naturschauspiels! Aber der Reihe nach: Von der neuen Rute hate ich heute morgen ja schon was geschrieben. Die Bissanzeige ist supersensibel, selbst der Biss der heute kleinsten Plötze von etwa 5cm war deutlich zu sehen. Dann lässt sich die Montage trotz der Schwingspitze verhedderungsfrei und präzise werfen. Und auch die weiche und parabolische Aktion ist gelungen, selbst handlange Rotaugen sind sehr gut zu spüren.  Heute hatte ich ein 10 gr Futterkörbchen in der Schlaufe, das mit geschlendertem Toast, diesmal eincurrysiert, beladen wurde. Köder waren Curry-Maden. Obwohl viele Plötzen an der Oberföäche unterwegs waren, konnte ich auch am Grund reichlich fangen. Als wir gegangene sind, waren es immerhin 17 Plötzen. Nicht schlecht für einen Dezembertag an einem See, der heute morgen noch über weite Teile eine dünne Eisdecke hatte. Meinen „Swim" musste ich mir allerdings ab etwa 10 Uhr mit zwei Eisvögeln teilen, die ich über zwei Stunden bei ihren fischereilichen Aktivitäten beobachten konnte. Ganz so perfekt sind die aber auch nicht unterwegs: Nur etwa jede fünfte Fall brachte für sie Fisch. Die fliegenden Diamanten haben sich jeweils aus mindestens 1,5 m Höhe Kopf voran ins Wasser fallen lassen. Gefressen wurde dann auf den unteren Astetage. Vor jeden neuerlichen Tauchgang  wurden dann wieder höher liegende Äste aufgesucht. Die beiden habe sich von mir, der ungefähr 25 Meter entfernt saß, nicht beeindrucken lassen. Mir ist es erstmals gelungen, einen Eisvogel halbwegs passabel zu fotografieren und das obwohl ich fast immer welche sehe, wenn ich am Wasser bin.
> Fazit des Tages: Ich bin hoch zufrieden, es war ein herrlicher Saisonabschluss bei dem alles passte.
> Euch, lieber Ükel-Schwarm, wünsche ich, dass ihr gut und halbwegs entspannt ins neue Jahr kommt und natürlich jede Menge Fische 2020. Bleibt oder werdet gesund! Ich freue mich auf das kommende Jahr mit Euch. Der Ükel ist ein wirklich tolles Forum!



Toller Bericht!  Gerade mit der Rute und dem Eisvogel !
Für dich auch die Besten Wünsche und weiterhin so Schöne Berichte von Dir !

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Ich liebe diese blauen Vögelchen. Von mir aus auch frohes neues und allen die beste Gesundheit.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
und vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche, auch wünsche alen Freunden Ükels und Gästen einen guten Rutsch in ein schönes Neues Jahr,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Allen Ükelanern und allen Mitlesern wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr mit viel Gesundheit und Erfolg, vielen Fischen und viel Petri.


----------



## rustaweli

Wow, Petri @Wuemmehunter und danke für Bericht, Bilder und vor allem den Eindrücken zur Rute!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tja meine Herren - das Jahr neigt sich zum Ende und ich bekomme schonwieder kein Angelbild mit Feuerwerk... .
Wir schauen erstmal wie Coco sich bei der Knallerei so macht.
Euch ALLEN ein gutes und erfolgreiches Jahr!
Bleibt oder werdet gesund und fangt viele schöne Fische...


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri @Wuemmehunter , danke für deinen tollen Bericht passend zum Abschlußangeln. Und diese ganzen Köderfische, da wird einem das Herz schon schwer. Und viel Spaß beim Neujahrsangeln und Angrillen.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schönen last-day-of-the-year-Nachmittag Jungs,
> 
> bin auch wieder zurück vom See. War ein wundervoller Ausflug. Zum einen weil die neue Swingtip richtig Laune macht, dann weil die Plötze, die heute meine Zielfische waren, gut gebissen haben und dann wurden Ferdinand und ich noch Zeuge eines schönen Naturschauspiels! Aber der Reihe nach: Von der neuen Rute hate ich heute morgen ja schon was geschrieben. Die Bissanzeige ist supersensibel, selbst der Biss der heute kleinsten Plötze von etwa 5cm war deutlich zu sehen. Dann lässt sich die Montage trotz der Schwingspitze verhedderungsfrei und präzise werfen. Und auch die weiche und parabolische Aktion ist gelungen, selbst handlange Rotaugen sind sehr gut zu spüren.  Heute hatte ich ein 10 gr Futterkörbchen in der Schlaufe, das mit geschlendertem Toast, diesmal eincurrysiert, beladen wurde. Köder waren Curry-Maden. Obwohl viele Plötzen an der Oberföäche unterwegs waren, konnte ich auch am Grund reichlich fangen. Als wir gegangene sind, waren es immerhin 17 Plötzen. Nicht schlecht für einen Dezembertag an einem See, der heute morgen noch über weite Teile eine dünne Eisdecke hatte. Meinen „Swim" musste ich mir allerdings ab etwa 10 Uhr mit zwei Eisvögeln teilen, die ich über zwei Stunden bei ihren fischereilichen Aktivitäten beobachten konnte. Ganz so perfekt sind die aber auch nicht unterwegs: Nur etwa jede fünfte Fall brachte für sie Fisch. Die fliegenden Diamanten haben sich jeweils aus mindestens 1,5 m Höhe Kopf voran ins Wasser fallen lassen. Gefressen wurde dann auf den unteren Astetage. Vor jeden neuerlichen Tauchgang  wurden dann wieder höher liegende Äste aufgesucht. Die beiden habe sich von mir, der ungefähr 25 Meter entfernt saß, nicht beeindrucken lassen. Mir ist es erstmals gelungen, einen Eisvogel halbwegs passabel zu fotografieren und das obwohl ich fast immer welche sehe, wenn ich am Wasser bin.
> Fazit des Tages: Ich bin hoch zufrieden, es war ein herrlicher Saisonabschluss bei dem alles passte.
> Euch, lieber Ükel-Schwarm, wünsche ich, dass ihr gut und halbwegs entspannt ins neue Jahr kommt und natürlich jede Menge Fische 2020. Bleibt oder werdet gesund! Ich freue mich auf das kommende Jahr mit Euch. Der Ükel ist ein wirklich tolles Forum!



Danke dafür,so konnte ich wieder mal mit am Wasser sein..
Wenn auch nur im Geiste.
Und diese blauen Diamanten,ich liebe sie an jedem Gewässer.
Einen guten Rutsch und allzeit stramme Schnüre...


----------



## Tikey0815

Guten Rutsch Ükels und Mitboarder, alles Gute, viele Fische und vor allem viel Gesundheit im neuen Jahr! 
Meine Frau und ich versinken jetzt nach opulenten Mahl auf der Couch und lassen das Feuerwerk ebendies sein, vielleicht verpennen wir auch die letzten Minuten, wäre auch nicht schlimm...


----------



## rutilus69

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Ükels und Mitboarder, alles Gute, viele Fische und vor allem viel Gesundheit im neuen Jahr!
> Meine Frau und ich versinken jetzt nach opulenten Mahl auf der Couch und lassen das Feuerwerk ebendies sein, vielleicht verpennen wir auch die letzten Minuten, wäre auch nicht schlimm...


Genau so läuft es hier auch


----------



## Racklinger

Allem Ükeln einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein gutes gelingen bei allen Vorhaben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Juten Rutsch, Freunde! Ich lunger wegen Feuerwerk und Hund auf der Couch rum, alle 3 Teile vom Hobbit schauen. Bis nächstes Jahr. ✌


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Juten Rutsch, Freunde! Ich lunger wegen Feuerwerk und Hund auf der Couch rum, alle 3 Teile vom Hobbit schauen. Bis nächstes Jahr. ✌


Geht mir genauso! 
Die Hunde hassen das geknalle ,war gerade mal Gassi mit unseren Vierbeinern, war kein Zuckerlecken .
Naja was will man machen? 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den Silvester-Plötz und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur edlen Multipicker, @Wuemmehunter !
Eisvögel seh ich hier in Rostock auch gelegentlich, ich bin aber zu langsam, um sie zu knipsen. Schönes Foto von dem hübschen „Fischer”.


----------



## geomas

Allen Ükels ein gutes kommendes Jahr und einen gepflegten Übergang in jenes! 
Mögen Petrus und Fortuna uns friedlichen Friedfischern gewogen sein!


----------



## geomas

Ich habe heute ein paar schöne Stunden an der Warnow verbracht. Unterhalb der Döbel-Stellen, oberhalb der Rostocker Unterwarnow.
Mitten in Mecklenburg. War schön, ich hatte die Sonne von der Seite, es war (bis auf ein paar Schüsse - es lief eine Jagd) ruhig. 
Diverse Raubvögel, Kraniche und Gänse waren am blauen Himmel zu beobachten. Meine besten Maden und Pinkies („Team 2020”) hielten sich in den Köderdosen durch fortwährenden Hindernislauf in der Weizenkleie warm und fit. Mir reichte ein starker Kaffee und gute Klamotten. 







Schön wars in der tiefstehenden Wintersonne

Tja, und die Fische? Die behelligten mich nicht durch Kontaktaufnahme ihrerseits. 
Maden, Pinkies, Brot - alles nicht nach dem Geschmack der schuppigen Warnow-Gourmets.

Ich werds dort sicher mal mit der Posen probieren. (siehe da - erstes Vorhaben fürs Jahr 2020!)


----------



## Waller Michel

Schönes Bild und der Feederstuhl von Matrix ist auch drauf! 
Ja im Moment ist es für die Jahreszeit sogar ungewöhnlich warm ...bei uns sind es heute Abend im Moment sogar noch 6 Grad! 
In einem anderen Thread hier sucht ein Angelkolege angestrengt nach einem Angler der Ihn die nächsten Tage auf den Rhein mit nimmt zum Eisangeln 
Trotz vieler Aussagen ,das es wohl nicht kalt genug wäre ,bereitet unser junger Kollege unbeirrt auf das Eisangeln vor !

   

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Du warst draussen @geomas und hattest ne schöne Zeit, welche Du durch Momentaufnahmen mit uns teiltest, das zählt!
Schönes Bild, und so aufgeräumt. Hätte ich auch gerne mal.


----------



## Waller Michel

Aufgeräumt muss es bei mir auch unbedingt sein !
Spätestens beim Nachtangeln wenn man nix findet und man sich selbst das Tackel kaputt tritt. ...lernt man es 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Rückblick auf das auslaufende Jahr:






Richtig gefreut hat mich und ein dicker Pluspunkt in der persönlichen Bilanz ist der Kontakt zu Euch, den Ükel-Stammtischbrüdern.
Ist wirklich ne prima Runde, vom niedrigschwelligen Plaudern über gehaltvolle Diskussionen bis hin zu wunderbaren Reportagen vom Wasser ist alles dabei: perfekt. Gelegentliche Dissonanzen sind schnell vergessen und gehören ja eigentlich auch zu einem Stammtisch dazu wie ein Senfklecks auf der Tischdecke.

Schade, daß ich Heinz und Susanne und natürlich auch Nordlicht auf der Stippermesse nicht habe ausrufen lassen.
Das wurmt mich bis heute, steigert aber die Vorfreude auf den 1. März in Bremen.

Der (meinerseits chaotische) Angelnachmittag bei und mit dem Professore an einem abgelegenen See war ein absolutes Highlight für mich.
Danke für die Reparatur der gebrochenen Drennan und auch für die guten Gespräche!

Richtig schön war auch das zweite Mini-Ükel-Treffen, das leider nicht an Fluß oder Teich, aber immerhin in der Nähe eines Angelladens stattfand.
el Potto, es hat mich total gefreut, Deine Bekanntschaft machen zu können (im RL, wie die jungen Leute heute sagen). Danke für die guten Gespräche!


Rein anglerisch war 2019 für mich das Jahr der Schleien. Ich hätte mir zuvor niemals erträumt, Tincas in der 2019er Durchschnittgröße zu fangen.
Ich müßte nachrechnen, aber locker überschlagen liegt der Längendurchschnitt irgendwo bei 43-45cm. Besonders gefreut hat mich die Tatsache, daß ich auch mit den alten Swingtips gut gefangen habe und meine neue alte Trudex-Pin Tinca-mäßig gleich mit einem 52cm-Exemplar entschneidert wurde.





Die Trudex hatte 2019 bereits Tinca-Kontakt, Jasons wunderschöne Posen werden im kommenden Jahr den Schleien vorgestellt.


Memorabel waren für mich auch die erste Schwarzmund-Grundel, die ich hier in meiner Nachbarschaft gefangen habe (es blieb bei einem Exemplar!) und die in den schwedischen Schären gefangenen Braxen. Mit der alten ABU-Swingtip und Dosenmais auf nem idyllisch gelegenen Holzsteg - schön wars!

Viele kleine Gewässer konnten zumindest oberflächlich erkundet werden, das hat Spaß gemacht. Ich denke da an den Giebelteich auf dem mit Mohn umrandeten Rapsfeld.


Ansonsten war 2019 das Jahr der großen Tackle-Flut. Ruten, Rollen, Feederchair, Schnur und Haken - es ist eine Unmenge an Gerät eingeflogen.
Hoffentlich hält das kommende Jahr die passenden Rahmenbedingungen (Gesundheit, Job) bereit, damit ich das ganze Zeugs auch vernünftig nutzen kann.

Und „eine letzte neue Rute” ist auch unterwegs - ne Bombrute mit äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftiger Optik. Wer mag, kann gerne raten.


----------



## Vechtefisch

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr. Ich werde mich jetzt schlafen legen da ich morgen ganz dringend Angeln muss und meine freundin mit nehmen darf ich hoffe sie meldet sich bald für den Schein an.


----------



## geomas

^ gute Nacht, @Vechtefisch - schön, daß Du am Stammtisch dabeibist!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Beitrag @geomas  

@Vechtefisch

Steck lieber Ohropax rein, heut ist anscheinend irgend son Fest mit viel Krach ....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Allen einen Rutsch ins Jahr 2020 und allen Fängern der letzten Tage nochmal ein dickes Petri.

Danke auch @geomas für den Jahresrückblick
Glückwunsch  @Wuemmehunter zur neuen Rute

Meine Saison startet erst Ende Januar wider. Der Jahresabschluss mit den Karpfen zährt noch etwas das sollte reichen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Toller Jahresüberblick, danke für dein Teilen und Viel Spaß dann mit deiner neuen Bomb. Mein Tip wäre Browning Sphere.


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Die Browning Sphere ist es nicht, aber in Sachen „schräge Optik” auf jeden Fall sehr gut geraten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing




----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## rutilus69

@geomas coole Kaffeekanne


----------



## geomas

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @geomas coole Kaffeekanne



Rotpunkt Touring, glaub ich. Die gibts wohl nicht mehr neu.
Stehen super im Auto auch bei sportiver Fahrweise, sind leider Angeltaschen-packunfreundlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Frohes neues Angeljahr!


----------



## Hecht100+

Frohes Neues Jahr 2020


----------



## Waller Michel

Männer! 
Ein frohes neues Jahr! 
Vor allem viel Gesundheit und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser! 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Frohes Neues allen Ükelanten..!!


----------



## Jason

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen allen. Das die gemütliche Runde zusammen bleibt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich sitze seit 40 Minuten mit dem Hund auf Klo, Pfötchen halten. Frohes Neues, meine Freunde!


----------



## rutilus69

Gesundes Neues Jahr euch allen!!!!!!


----------



## geomas

Ein gutes und gesundes Neues Jahr, liebe Ükelnauten!


----------



## phirania

Alle gut angekommen im neuen Jahr...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So, es ist vollbracht, der Silvester überstanden.
Ein gutes Jahr 2020 und ein erfolgreiches kommendes Angeljahr! 

Und viel Gesundheit und freie Zeit, ohne die ja gar nichts geht.


----------



## nobbi1962

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich sitze seit 40 Minuten mit dem Hund auf Klo, Pfötchen halten. Frohes Neues, meine Freunde!


der Kreis hat sich geschloßen.
auch 2020
mit rouladen


----------



## Tobias85

Meine Lieben, auch von mir ein Frohes neues 2020! Auf viele tolle Fische, spannende Gewässererkundungen und noch mehr Plausch und Fachsimpelei im Ükel! 

Ich möchte mich unserem lieben Ükelbruder @geomas in gewisser Weise anschließen: Das vergangene Jahr war anglerisch mein bisher spannendstes in über 20 Jahren Angelei und der Ükel - also IHR - hat da nicht unwesentlich zu beigetragen. Unübertroffen natürlich das Ükel-Camp in Gieselwerder, an dem leider viel zu viele nicht teilnehmen konnten - einen Teil derjenigen wird man ja hoffentlich mit den anderen in Bremen treffen (Hallo Georg!). Aber auch das gemeinsame Mitfiebern und die tollen Berichte hier im Ükel, die gegenseitige Anteilnahme - was wäre ein Friedfischanglerleben ohne das? Ich freu mich auf das neue Jahr gemeinsam hier mit euch!


----------



## Tobias85

So, zu allererst nun aber Petri an all die Fänger der letzten Tage. Ein toller Döbel ist das, den der Sohnemann da bestaunen durfte, besonderes Petri dazu! 

Mein anglerischer Jahresabschluss viel nicht spektakulär aus. Vorgestern (am 30.) war ich am kleinen Bach und habe geschneidert, während ich einen Tag zuvor immerhin noch ein Rotauge fangen konnte. Dafür wurde die über die beiden trockenen Sommer angeschwemmte Sandbank im Bach direkt vor der Kanalunterführung wieder ausgebaggert - jetzt hab ich wieder ne schöne tiefe Rinne, in der ich demnächst Leber anbieten kann.  Heute war ich auch am Bach, ein Barsch auf Maiskorn hat mich entschneidert und wurde gefolgt von meinem Jahresabschlussfisch, einem wohlgenährten, prächtigen Rotauge um die 20 cm. Eigentlich wollte ich noch eine Weile länger bleiben, ein plötzlich und unvermittelt auftretender gastrointestinaler Notfall zwang mich aber, mich unmittelbar auf den Heimweg zu machen, um unschöne Szenen in der Öffentlichkeit zu vermeiden ("Mamaaaa, warum hockt der Mann da hinter dem Busch?"). Dort bin ich dann auch den Rest des Tages/Abends geblieben, mein geplanter Karpfenansitz wurde vorerst (auf vermutlich morgen/heute) verschoben.


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen meine Herren!
Die Feiertage liegen somit hinter uns und unser Fokus kann sich wieder 100prozentig auf die Angelei richten.
Habt einen schönen Start ins 2020!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ükel Fangmeldungen 2019/2020
					

Ich merke gerade dass das im Ükel ganz schnell untergeht, deshalb mach ich dafür ein eigenes Thema auf.  Hier können wir die Fangmeldungen auswerten und überlegen wie es weitergeht in diesem Jahr.  Anmeldungen, Organisation festlegen usw.....




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *So liebe Ükel, Freunde, Mitleser, Fans, Cheerleader und Buchmacher.
> 
> Die erste Ükel Competition ist Geschichte.*
> Es war eine unterhaltsame Saison und es wurden viele tolle und auch große Fische gemeldet.
> 
> Es konnten Fisch der Arten Aland, Rotfeder, Brachsen, Döbel, Karpfen, Kaulbarsch,
> Plötze, Nase/Rußnase, Ukelei, Gründling, Schleie, Güster, Karausche, Barbe und
> Giebel gemeldet werden.
> 
> Für den größten Fisch jeder Art gab es 12 Punkte und für die folgenden absteigend
> immer einen Punkt weniger, also 11, 10, 9 usw.
> 
> Es wurden Fische aller Arten gemeldet, was ich sehr positiv finde.
> 
> Kommen wir nun also zur Auswertung.
> 
> Die Platzierungen sehen wie folgt aus:
> 
> 1. Prof. Tinca     - 145 Pkt.
> 2. MS aus G       - 119 Pkt.
> 3. geomas         -   77 Pkt.
> 4. Tobia85         -   72 Pkt.
> 5. Minimax         -   71 Pkt.
> 6. Daci7             -   69 Pkt.
> 7. Feederbrassen -   51 Pkt.
> 8. Nordlichtangler /
> Kochtopf         -   43 Pkt.
> 9.Wuemmehunter-  32 Pkt.
> 10.Xianeli             -  28 Pkt.
> 11.Fantstic Fishing - 23 Pkt.
> 12.Tricast             -   8 Pkt.
> 13.Andal               -   0 Pkt.
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch allen erfolgreichen Teilnehmern!



Glückwunsch Prof und allen Teilnehmer! Sicher hattet Ihr Eure Freude und verliert sie hoffentlich auch nicht in diesem Jahr, samt Motivation!
Danke für die Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ükel Fangmeldungen 2019/2020
					

Ich merke gerade dass das im Ükel ganz schnell untergeht, deshalb mach ich dafür ein eigenes Thema auf.  Hier können wir die Fangmeldungen auswerten und überlegen wie es weitergeht in diesem Jahr.  Anmeldungen, Organisation festlegen usw.....




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## rustaweli

Da sind ja richtig stattliche Größen bei.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Sind einige schöne Größen mit dabei, Kaulbarsch und Gründling sind schon beachtlich.

Wurden diese Fische alle hier gemeldet?


----------



## rustaweli

Neues Jahr, alter Wahn.
Gibt es Empfehlungen guter Feederruten von 10-12 FT, welche Körbe um die 50 Gramm plus Füllung werfen, aber so zart und sensibel sind das sie prädestiniert sind für Rotaugen und auch handlange Plötz tierisch Spaß machen?
Jetzt bitte nicht mit der Acolyte kommen. Die wäre natürlich das Non plus Ultra, aber sprengt wohl doch den Rahmen samt Ersatzspitzen in nächster Zeit.
Gefischt werden soll am Fluss, mit sanfter bis mittlerer Strömung, auf 10-30 Meter mit Körbchen von 20-50 Gramm(plus Füllung) und hauptsächlich auf Rotaugen, mit Schnüren von 12er bis max 20er.

Noch ne Frage. Bei feiner Rotaugenangelei werden ja auch feine Schnüre empfohlen, da die Großen doch sehr vorsichtig sind. Wie ist das dann bei feinen Schnüren, z.B. 16er und Korb. Packt die Schnur das? Eine Schlagschnur vorschalten ergibt mir irgendwie keinen Sinn, dann könnte ich ja gleich eine stärkere Schnur nutzen, oder? Möchte aber so fein wie möglich Feedern, die Kapitalen suchen und auch die Kleine schätzen. Geplant sind Ausflüge mit Purist und Feeder um auf alle Eventualitäten reagieren zu können.
(Mein Gott, das Jahr hat erst begonnen und es geht schon wieder los)


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sind einige schöne Größen mit dabei, Kaulbarsch und Gründling sind schon beachtlich.
> 
> Wurden diese Fische alle hier gemeldet?



Jupp.
Alle verifiziert mit Maßbandfoto.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Neues Jahr, alter Wahn.
> Gibt es Empfehlungen guter Feederruten von 10-12 FT, welche Körbe um die 50 Gramm plus Füllung werfen, aber so zart und sensibel sind das sie prädestiniert sind für Rotaugen und auch handlange Plötz tierisch Spaß machen?
> Jetzt bitte nicht mit der Acolyte kommen. Die wäre natürlich das Non plus Ultra, aber sprengt wohl doch den Rahmen samt Ersatzspitzen in nächster Zeit.
> Gefischt werden soll am Fluss, mit sanfter bis mittlerer Strömung, auf 10-30 Meter mit Körbchen von 20-50 Gramm(plus Füllung) und hauptsächlich auf Rotaugen, mit Schnüren von 12er bis max 20er.
> 
> Noch ne Frage. Bei feiner Rotaugenangelei werden ja auch feine Schnüre empfohlen, da die Großen doch sehr vorsichtig sind. Wie ist das dann bei feinen Schnüren, z.B. 16er und Korb. Packt die Schnur das? Eine Schlagschnur vorschalten ergibt mir irgendwie keinen Sinn, dann könnte ich ja gleich eine stärkere Schnur nutzen, oder? Möchte aber so fein wie möglich Feedern, die Kapitalen suchen und auch die Kleine schätzen. Geplant sind Ausflüge mit Purist und Feeder um auf alle Eventualitäten reagieren zu können.
> (Mein Gott, das Jahr hat erst begonnen und es geht schon wieder los)



Da ich nicht ganz neutral bin wenns um Tackel geht und immer Daiwa empfehle halte ich mich wenn es um die Rute geht etwas zurück!  Solltest aber noch schreiben welche Preisklasse du dir vorgestellt hast, sonst wird es doch relativ schwierig. 

Zu den Schnüren bei einer Feeder kann ich nur sagen da gehe ich nicht so fein dran und fange wenns denn beißt nicht schlecht! 

Wenn ich ganz fein feedern möchte, in kleinen Gewässern ,Rotauge Rotfeder und Döbel kommt eine 20er Mono zum Einsatz. 

In größeren Gewässern mit ner 120 Gramm Feeder ,Stillgewässer wenn ich nicht mit riesen Karpfen rechne ne 22er Feederschnur .

An leicht fließenden Gewässern oder wo große Karpfen oder Barben zu erwarten sind auch 120 Gramm Feeder habe ich eine 26er Mono aber arbeite auch mit ner geflochtenen .

Am Rhein, Po ,Elbe wo die Strömung richtig drückt oder wenn es auf große Karpfen und Barben geht aber nicht unbedingt auf Entfernung kommt ne 28er bid 30er Mono zum Einsatz und ne 180 Gramm Feeder .

Geht es zusätzlich noch auf weite, das die 100 Meter erreicht werden müssen! Dann eine 12fach geflochtene die Daiwa Morethan .

Das ist so ca das was ich in der Regel mache .


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *So liebe Ükel, Freunde, Mitleser, Fans, Cheerleader und Buchmacher.
> 
> Die erste Ükel Competition ist Geschichte.*
> Es war eine unterhaltsame Saison und es wurden viele tolle und auch große Fische gemeldet.
> 
> Es konnten Fisch der Arten Aland, Rotfeder, Brachsen, Döbel, Karpfen, Kaulbarsch,
> Plötze, Nase/Rußnase, Ukelei, Gründling, Schleie, Güster, Karausche, Barbe und
> Giebel gemeldet werden.
> 
> Für den größten Fisch jeder Art gab es 12 Punkte und für die folgenden absteigend
> immer einen Punkt weniger, also 11, 10, 9 usw.
> 
> Es wurden Fische aller Arten gemeldet, was ich sehr positiv finde.
> 
> Kommen wir nun also zur Auswertung.
> 
> Die Platzierungen sehen wie folgt aus:
> 
> 1. Prof. Tinca     - 145 Pkt.
> 2. MS aus G       - 119 Pkt.
> 3. geomas         -   77 Pkt.
> 4. Tobia85         -   72 Pkt.
> 5. Minimax         -   71 Pkt.
> 6. Daci7             -   69 Pkt.
> 7. Feederbrassen -   51 Pkt.
> 8. Nordlichtangler /
> Kochtopf         -   43 Pkt.
> 9.Wuemmehunter-  32 Pkt.
> 10.Xianeli             -  28 Pkt.
> 11.Fantstic Fishing - 23 Pkt.
> 12.Tricast             -   8 Pkt.
> 13.Andal               -   0 Pkt.
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch allen erfolgreichen Teilnehmern!



Gratulation an alle Teilnehmer! 
Da habt ihr wirklich schöne Fänge gemacht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf jeden Fall.
Hat besonders auch Spaß gemacht mal wieder Fische zu fangen, die ich sonst gar nicht gezielt beangle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Neues Jahr, alter Wahn.
> Gibt es Empfehlungen guter Feederruten von 10-12 FT, welche Körbe um die 50 Gramm plus Füllung werfen, aber so zart und sensibel sind das sie prädestiniert sind für Rotaugen und auch handlange Plötz tierisch Spaß machen?
> Jetzt bitte nicht mit der Acolyte kommen. Die wäre natürlich das Non plus Ultra, aber sprengt wohl doch den Rahmen samt Ersatzspitzen in nächster Zeit.
> Gefischt werden soll am Fluss, mit sanfter bis mittlerer Strömung, auf 10-30 Meter mit Körbchen von 20-50 Gramm(plus Füllung) und hauptsächlich auf Rotaugen, mit Schnüren von 12er bis max 20er.
> 
> Noch ne Frage. Bei feiner Rotaugenangelei werden ja auch feine Schnüre empfohlen, da die Großen doch sehr vorsichtig sind. Wie ist das dann bei feinen Schnüren, z.B. 16er und Korb. Packt die Schnur das? Eine Schlagschnur vorschalten ergibt mir irgendwie keinen Sinn, dann könnte ich ja gleich eine stärkere Schnur nutzen, oder? Möchte aber so fein wie möglich Feedern, die Kapitalen suchen und auch die Kleine schätzen. Geplant sind Ausflüge mit Purist und Feeder um auf alle Eventualitäten reagieren zu können.
> (Mein Gott, das Jahr hat erst begonnen und es geht schon wieder los)



Die Bissanzeige hängt von der Stärke der Spitze ab, dh. ein Einschub von 2,2 Millimetern und 0,5 Unzen bis 0,75 Unzen, sowie ein Material aus Kohlefaser wären für dein Vorhaben ideal. Ich check das mal ab, ich glaube eine Rute zu kennen, die ein Volltreffer für dich wäre! Die Drill-Eigenschaften sind ein anderes Thema, deine Tendenz und Wünsche gehen aber eindeutig in Richtung "Light Feeder", weniger Winkelpicker.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Frohes neues und fischreiches Jahr!



geomas schrieb:


> Und „eine letzte neue Rute” ist auch unterwegs - ne Bombrute mit äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftiger Optik. Wer mag, kann gerne raten.


Preston Monster X Wandzee 7ft (einteilig)?


----------



## geomas

Ne, die Wandzee isses nicht. 
Habe bereits eine ähnliche (wenn auch etwas zartere Rute) dieser 1Teil+Wechselspitze-Bauart.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - Du beschreibst die Drilleigenschaften einer guten feinen Picker, mit denen wirst Du aber eben keine gefüllten 50g-Körbe werfen können.

Light-Feeder-Ruten (WG offiziell bis 60g) mit den von Meister Fanta angesprochenen 2,2mm-Feedertips gibt es in den Masterpiece-Baureihen von Balzer. 
Die sind allerdings preislich auch straff und in dieser Beziehung den Nobel-Briten auf den Fersen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@rustaweli






						Sensas Black Arrow Feeder 200 | Fishdeal
					

Shop your Sensas Black Arrow Feeder 200 (5 options) on Fishdeal.co.uk. ✓ Find all of your favorite brands ✓ Up to 70% discount ✓ Fast delivery.




					fishdeal.co.uk
				




Die 10ft und 12ft erfüllen insgesamt deine gewünschten Anforderungen. Das Wurfgewicht liegt leicht unter deinen Erwartungen, diesen Kompromiss wirst du aber gehen müssen, wenn du eine geschmeidige Bissanzeige, eine feine Aktion und etwas Kraft haben willst. 40 Gramm samt Füllung werden diese Ruten mit Sicherheit an den Platz kriegen. Bei 0,5 Unzen wirst du ohnehin leichtere Körbe verwenden müssen, auf Dauer sonst zuviel Belastung. Ansonsten passt alles, eben eine klassische Light Feeder mit gutem Preis und sogar 2,2 Millis im Einschub samt 3 Spitzen ( halbe Unze, dreivirtel Unze und eine Unze Glas/Karbon).

Ersatzspitzen kann ich dir bei Bedarf auch besorgen, ich hab nen guten Draht zu zwei Sensas-Händlern (preislich unter Laden/Onlinehandel).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Vielen Dank @Professor Tinca für die Auswertung! Da ist ja bei mir noch Luft nach oben.
Allen Ükel und Mitlesern auch von mir noch herzliche Neujahrgrüße. Natürlich vom Wasser und gleich mit dem ersten Fisch des Jahres, einer properen 25er Plötze. Gefangen bei minus 2 Grad und Nebel.


----------



## phirania

Extra dickes Petri.
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten,oder zum wie in diesem Falle ans Wasser.
Respekt dafür.
Erster Fisch in 2020


----------



## Jason

Dann möchte ich mal mein erstes Petri in diesem Jahr vergeben. Und das geht an @Wuemmehunter für die schöne Plötze. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

WIR WÜNSCHEN ALLEN EIN FROHES; GESUNDES UND ERFOLGREICHES 2020 UND ALLEN ÜKELANERN WEITERHIN EIN HARMONISCHES MITEINANDER SOWIE EIN GLÜCKLICHES HÄNDCHEN BEI DER TACKLEWAHL UND IMMER EIN KURZWEILIGES ANGELN.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Heute war mehr Spazierengehen als Angeln angesagt. Wie angekündigt habe ich ein paar Stellen am Flüsschen abgeklappert. Wirklich schön dort. Die Strömung ist schon recht ordentlich, aber mit der richtigen Ausrüstung sollte das gut machbar sein. Im Frühjahr wird dort auf jeden Fall intensiv getestet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335041
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335042
> 
> Norbert Nutria hat noch ein Bad genommen
> 
> 
> Kommt gut ins neue Jahr!!!


Schöner Fluss und coole Bilder.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schönen last-day-of-the-year-Nachmittag Jungs,
> 
> bin auch wieder zurück vom See. War ein wundervoller Ausflug. Zum einen weil die neue Swingtip richtig Laune macht, dann weil die Plötze, die heute meine Zielfische waren, gut gebissen haben und dann wurden Ferdinand und ich noch Zeuge eines schönen Naturschauspiels! Aber der Reihe nach: Von der neuen Rute hate ich heute morgen ja schon was geschrieben. Die Bissanzeige ist supersensibel, selbst der Biss der heute kleinsten Plötze von etwa 5cm war deutlich zu sehen. Dann lässt sich die Montage trotz der Schwingspitze verhedderungsfrei und präzise werfen. Und auch die weiche und parabolische Aktion ist gelungen, selbst handlange Rotaugen sind sehr gut zu spüren.  Heute hatte ich ein 10 gr Futterkörbchen in der Schlaufe, das mit geschlendertem Toast, diesmal eincurrysiert, beladen wurde. Köder waren Curry-Maden. Obwohl viele Plötzen an der Oberföäche unterwegs waren, konnte ich auch am Grund reichlich fangen. Als wir gegangene sind, waren es immerhin 17 Plötzen. Nicht schlecht für einen Dezembertag an einem See, der heute morgen noch über weite Teile eine dünne Eisdecke hatte. Meinen „Swim" musste ich mir allerdings ab etwa 10 Uhr mit zwei Eisvögeln teilen, die ich über zwei Stunden bei ihren fischereilichen Aktivitäten beobachten konnte. Ganz so perfekt sind die aber auch nicht unterwegs: Nur etwa jede fünfte Fall brachte für sie Fisch. Die fliegenden Diamanten haben sich jeweils aus mindestens 1,5 m Höhe Kopf voran ins Wasser fallen lassen. Gefressen wurde dann auf den unteren Astetage. Vor jeden neuerlichen Tauchgang  wurden dann wieder höher liegende Äste aufgesucht. Die beiden habe sich von mir, der ungefähr 25 Meter entfernt saß, nicht beeindrucken lassen. Mir ist es erstmals gelungen, einen Eisvogel halbwegs passabel zu fotografieren und das obwohl ich fast immer welche sehe, wenn ich am Wasser bin.
> Fazit des Tages: Ich bin hoch zufrieden, es war ein herrlicher Saisonabschluss bei dem alles passte.
> Euch, lieber Ükel-Schwarm, wünsche ich, dass ihr gut und halbwegs entspannt ins neue Jahr kommt und natürlich jede Menge Fische 2020. Bleibt oder werdet gesund! Ich freue mich auf das kommende Jahr mit Euch. Der Ükel ist ein wirklich tolles Forum!


Toller Bericht ,schöne Bilder.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein paar schöne Stunden an der Warnow verbracht. Unterhalb der Döbel-Stellen, oberhalb der Rostocker Unterwarnow.
> Mitten in Mecklenburg. War schön, ich hatte die Sonne von der Seite, es war (bis auf ein paar Schüsse - es lief eine Jagd) ruhig.
> Diverse Raubvögel, Kraniche und Gänse waren am blauen Himmel zu beobachten. Meine besten Maden und Pinkies („Team 2020”) hielten sich in den Köderdosen durch fortwährenden Hindernislauf in der Weizenkleie warm und fit. Mir reichte ein starker Kaffee und gute Klamotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön wars in der tiefstehenden Wintersonne
> 
> Tja, und die Fische? Die behelligten mich nicht durch Kontaktaufnahme ihrerseits.
> Maden, Pinkies, Brot - alles nicht nach dem Geschmack der schuppigen Warnow-Gourmets.
> 
> Ich werds dort sicher mal mit der Posen probieren. (siehe da - erstes Vorhaben fürs Jahr 2020!)


Toller Beitrag @geomas


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @Professor Tinca für die Auswertung! Da ist ja bei mir noch Luft nach oben.
> Allen Ükel und Mitlesern auch von mir noch herzliche Neujahrgrüße. Natürlich vom Wasser und gleich mit dem ersten Fisch des Jahres, einer properen 25er Plötze. Gefangen bei minus 2 Grad und Nebel.


Dickes Petri schön das du am Wasser warst. Dir auch ein gutes und gesundes Neues Jahr,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sag mal @Hering 58 .
Kannst du dein "drei-Wörter-Beiträge" in Zukunft zu einem Beitrag zuammenfassen, bitte?

Das nervt wenn jemand fast ne ganze Seite zuspamt mit riesigen Zitaten um dann nur drei Wörter zu schreiben!

Danke!


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensas Black Arrow Feeder 200 | Fishdeal
> 
> 
> Shop your Sensas Black Arrow Feeder 200 (5 options) on Fishdeal.co.uk. ✓ Find all of your favorite brands ✓ Up to 70% discount ✓ Fast delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishdeal.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die 10ft und 12ft erfüllen insgesamt deine gewünschten Anforderungen. Das Wurfgewicht liegt leicht unter deinen Erwartungen, diesen Kompromiss wirst du aber gehen müssen, wenn du eine geschmeidige Bissanzeige, eine feine Aktion und etwas Kraft haben willst. 40 Gramm samt Füllung werden diese Ruten mit Sicherheit an den Platz kriegen. Bei 0,5 Unzen wirst du ohnehin leichtere Körbe verwenden müssen, auf Dauer sonst zuviel Belastung. Ansonsten passt alles, eben eine klassische Light Feeder mit gutem Preis und sogar 2,2 Millis im Einschub samt 3 Spitzen ( halbe Unze, dreivirtel Unze und eine Unze Glas/Karbon).
> 
> Ersatzspitzen kann ich dir bei Bedarf auch besorgen, ich hab nen guten Draht zu zwei Sensas-Händlern (preislich unter Laden/Onlinehandel).



Coole Sache, besten Dank! Auch gut zum Einsteigen vom Preis her. In dem ganzen Rutenwald blickt ja keiner mehr durch. Bin vorhin beim Stöbern auf eine Ultra Light aus der MS Range gestoßen, aber der Preis...
Wenn es die wird, komme ich auf die Spitzen zurück


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - Du beschreibst die Drilleigenschaften einer guten feinen Picker, mit denen wirst Du aber eben keine gefüllten 50g-Körbe werfen können.



Ich weiß, leider. Wenn es nicht an den Nebenarm ohne Strömung geht, wäre noch die Möglichkeit ohne Korb und dafür mit Futterbällen zu arbeiten. Man ist dann aber wieder arg eingeschränkt von den Möglichkeiten her, daher wäre ne feine Feeder schon toll. Fantastic Fishing hat ja schon eine Interessante empfohlen.


----------



## Hering 58

Danke Profe,ja das werde ich machen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Wuemmehunter zum tollen Neujahrsfisch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Coole Sache, besten Dank! Auch gut zum Einsteigen vom Preis her. In dem ganzen Rutenwald blickt ja keiner mehr durch. Bin vorhin beim Stöbern auf eine Ultra Light aus der MS Range gestoßen, aber der Preis...
> Wenn es die wird, komme ich auf die Spitzen zurück



Die UL von MS Range ist im Prinzip die gleiche Rute, mit selbiger Funktion. Die Sensas-Arrows 200 sind halt so verführerisch, weil sie sowohl eine gewisse Leichtigkeit verkörpern, als auch die feinsten mir bekannten Spitzen bieten. 2,2 Millis im Einschub samt 0,5 Unzen sind wirklich filigran in der Bissanzeige, besonders effizient bei Rotaugen mit Geflecht und Schlagschnur von 3 Metern. Mit diesen Ruten machst du nichts falsch, außer eben das Wurfgewicht, was knapp unter deinen Erwartungen liegt.

Die 3,60m wird 30 Gramm Körbe aber auch bis zu 50 Meter weit werfen und bis 5 Meter an Wassertiefe wirst du keine Probleme haben. Für die Fließgewässer taugen solche Ruten maximal im Buhnenkessel oder an Strömungskanten, dort brauchst du aber auch keine 0,5 Unzen und eine weiche Aktion. Gehts an die Stillgewässer, solltest du bei diesen Ruten zuschlagen. Dieses Gesamptpaket bekommst du sonst erst jenseits der 100 Euros, meist sogar 150 Euros aufwärts. (wahrscheinlich wird diese Serie auch aus diesem Grund abgesägt, ähnlich wie die Browning Black Magic LM 2018, extrem Leistungsstark und saugünstig, heute aus dem Sortiment für Schrott verschwunden)


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Wuemme, Petri Heil zum ersten Fisch des Jahres!


----------



## Vechtefisch

So der erste ansitz habe ixh hinter mir fpr eine stunde an die Vechte mit short track Feder und einer biligen bolo die leiser schwer wie ein ast ist. Ausbeute bisse 4 Fische 0 und kalt war es. Ich hiffe ich kann dirsed jahr noch fusche fangen

Lg Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> So der erste ansitz habe ixh hinter mir fpr eine stunde an die Vechte mit short track Feder und einer biligen bolo die leiser schwer wie ein ast ist. Ausbeute bisse 4 Fische 0 und kalt war es. Ich hiffe ich kann dirsed jahr noch fusche fangen
> 
> Lg Michael



Du hast noch 11 Monate und 30 Tage an Zeit, nur nicht aufgeben!


----------



## rustaweli

@Fantastic Fishing 

An den Fluss soll sie schon. Jedoch entweder an einen Nebenarm, welcher eher einem See gleicht, mit Tiefen von 1-2 Meter. Oder an den "Hauptstrom", welcher hier bei mir eher einer Badewanne gleicht durch die ganzen Staustufen und Verbauungen. Da auch nur an sehr strömungsberuhigte Bereiche und schon im relativen Nahbereich.


----------



## Vechtefisch

Petri @Wuemmehunter du hast es dieses Jahr schon geschafft ich hoffe bei mir klappt es auch bald. 

Lg Michael


----------



## Tobias85

@jason 1 und @Kochtopf: Macht doch nichts mit dem verpassten Dreiergipfel am See, in erster Linie habt ihr ja zusammen Fischen gehen wollen und ein passendes Gewässer gesucht. Dass man da nicht erst den Ükel durchforstet, wer ggf. noch aus der groben Umgebung in Frage käme, das ist doch recht normal. Außerdem sehen wir uns ja schon in zwei Monaten wieder. 

Jason, die Pin und die Spliztcane machen gemeinsam richtig was her, tolles Duo! Ich bin sicher, du wirst damit sehr viel Spaß haben.


----------



## rutilus69

Auch mich hat es bei dem Sonnenschein heute ans Wasser getrieben. 
Mit selbstgebastelter Stachelschweinpose an der Micro Waggler ging es an den Kanal. Es lief ziemlich zäh, aber eine kleine Plötze hat mich vom hissen der Tricolore befreit. Ich nehme das Mal als gutes Omen für das neue Jahr


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zur Plötze -* *rutilus69


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich weiß, leider. Wenn es nicht an den Nebenarm ohne Strömung geht, wäre noch die Möglichkeit ohne Korb und dafür mit Futterbällen zu arbeiten. Man ist dann aber wieder arg eingeschränkt von den Möglichkeiten her, daher wäre ne feine Feeder schon toll. Fantastic Fishing hat ja schon eine Interessante empfohlen.



Es gäbe evtl noch eine Rute ,die du Dir mal ansehen solltest und zwar hat DAM Pickerruten mit einem WG bis 50 Gramm ,die würden vom Prinzip auch in Frage kommen. 


LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Endlich habe ich den lange gesuchten Kescherkopf gefunden... .





						Browning Black Magic® Folding Net Head Triangular  - bigangeln.de
					

Browning Black Magic® Folding Net Head Triangular Hochwertiger Black Magic-Unterfangkescher, lässt sich für höchsten Tragekomfort klein zusammenfalten. Auch in runder Ausführung erhältlich.




					www.bigangeln.de


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Endlich habe ich den lange gesuchten Kescherkopf gefunden... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browning Black Magic® Folding Net Head Triangular  - bigangeln.de
> 
> 
> Browning Black Magic® Folding Net Head Triangular Hochwertiger Black Magic-Unterfangkescher, lässt sich für höchsten Tragekomfort klein zusammenfalten. Auch in runder Ausführung erhältlich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bigangeln.de



Ey, Vechte, du alter Rabauke, sowas habe ich seit Monaten gesucht. Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp, wird gekauft!


----------



## Waller Michel

Auch ich war heute am Wasser. ...ich musste einfach. 
Ich hatte 2 Pickerruten im Gepäck und wollte an eines von unseren Vereinsgewässern bei mir in der Nähe angeln gehen. 
Das Gelände ist sehr schön gelegen und besteht aus einem großen und einem kleinen See .
Den kleinen See wollte ich eigentlich beangeln .....leider zugefrorenen, gegen alle meine Erwartungen. 
Der große war ziemlich eisfrei allerdings mit ner Picker leider nicht sehr gut zu beangeln .
Trotzdem  hatte ich natürlich mein Glück versucht !
Muss aber zugeben, auch heute mit mäßigem Erfolg. 
Eine kleine Brasse konnte nicht Wiedersehen und eine etwas größere. ...und dann noch ein mini Barsch ....besser als nix ! Aber natürlich auch keine Sternstunden. 
Egal, es war schön sonnig allerdings recht kühl! 
Noch gestern war es hier viel viel wärmer .....naja mal gucken wie es die nächsten Tage wird mit dem Eis .


LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zum kleinen Fisch.Bei uns ist es auch richtig kalt geworden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Dir @Hering 58 
Noch gestern Abend hatte ich geschrieben wie mild es bei uns ist! 
Heute morgen waren es dann 3 Grad Minus und natürlich überall Eis .....
Irgendwie freue ich mich jetzt schon auf den Frühling! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meine Lieben, auch von mir ein Frohes neues 2020! Auf viele tolle Fische, spannende Gewässererkundungen und noch mehr Plausch und Fachsimpelei im Ükel!
> 
> Ich möchte mich unserem lieben Ükelbruder @geomas in gewisser Weise anschließen: Das vergangene Jahr war anglerisch mein bisher spannendstes in über 20 Jahren Angelei und der Ükel - also IHR - hat da nicht unwesentlich zu beigetragen. Unübertroffen natürlich das Ükel-Camp in Gieselwerder, an dem leider viel zu viele nicht teilnehmen konnten - einen Teil derjenigen wird man ja hoffentlich mit den anderen in Bremen treffen (Hallo Georg!). Aber auch das gemeinsame Mitfiebern und die tollen Berichte hier im Ükel, die gegenseitige Anteilnahme - was wäre ein Friedfischanglerleben ohne das? Ich freu mich auf das neue Jahr gemeinsam hier mit euch!


Bremen wäre ich auch gerne dabei.
Mal schauen was die Gesundheit sagt


----------



## Hering 58

@phirania - Kalle das kriegst du doch hin.


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel- Bei uns war gestern noch fast T-Shirt Wetter,und jetzt sind die Autos schon zu gefroren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs,
erstmal ein herzliches Petri an @Waller Michel, @rutilus69 /USER], [USER=207902]@Vechtefisch  und alle, die sonst noch am Wasser waren! Mich hat es heute auch für drei Stunden an einen kleinen Fluss gezogen und was soll ich sagen; es war Winterangeln vom Feinsten! Im Schilf und an den Bäumen hing der Raureif und das sorgte trotz des heftigen Nebels schon mal für eine tolle Stimmung. Da heute etwas Wind ging, habe ich zunächst nicht mit der Swingtip gefischt, sondern mit der Feederrute. Futter war wie meistens geschredderter Toast, Köder am 12er Haken waren Curry-Maden. Das schien den Geschmack der Plötzen getroffen zu haben. Die Bisse kamen sofort! Trotz des nur noch 5 Grad warmen Wasser habe ich genau ein Dutzend Plötzen fangen können, wobei die Durchschnittsgröße über über 20 cm lag. Und ich hatte mit so wunderbaren Problemen wie vereisten Ringen zu kämpfen (wann hat man das schon mal)! Später bin ich dann doch noch auf die Swingtip umgestiegen, die mir auch einige Plötzen gebracht hat. Auch Ferdinand hatte seinen Spaß. Er hat einen Stock gefunden und sich mächtig damit vergnügt. Ausgefallen ist lediglich das traditionelle Angrillen. Der Grund: Mrs Wuemmehunter hat für heute Kohl & Pinkel gekocht und da wollte ich entsprechende Kapazitäten freilassen. Fazit der heutigen Saisoneröffnung: Ich bin hoch zufrieden! Eigentlich läuft das Neujahrsangeln bei mir deutlich zäher, aber heute, das war schon klasse.


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter Petri zu deinen Plötzen.Mit über 20 cm schon ordentlich.Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Dir auch ein Petri zu den Plötzen !
Schöner Bericht! 

LG aus Braunschweig


----------



## Tobias85

Das geht ja mit den Fängen hier weiter wie im alten Jahr 

Petri euch dreien (@rutilus69, @Waller Michel, @Wuemmehunter) zu euren Neujahrsfischen!


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri allen, die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben!

@Wuemmehunter - tolle stimmungsvolle Bilder, danke für den schönen Bericht. Frage zur Sportex: hast Du gestern die mitgelieferte Schwinge benutzt? Mir ist aufgefallen, daß die Swingtip auf dem Plötz-Foto nur einen Ring hat. Wunderte mich nur gerade. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir viele schöne Stunden am Wasser mit der Universal-Picker. 

Petris gehen, klar, auch in Richtung Waller-Michel und Rutilus. Und Vechtefisch: das wird schon noch... Ist eben teilweise ne sehr zähe Angelei im Winter.


----------



## geomas

AUSBLICK auf 2020

2019 ist Geschichte, was steht im noch jungen Jahr 2020 an? Hab mal versucht, mögliche Vorhaben zu notieren.

Wichtig: Mindestes ebenso viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen wie 2019. Weniger Geld für „Krams”* ausgeben.
Den „Real-Life”-Kontakt zu den braven Sportfischern am Ükel-Stammtisch ausbauen. Der 1. März ist gesetzt.

Das Feedern erlernen. Routinen für einen Schnellstart zum Angeln entwickeln. Dafür sind neue Zubehörtaschen unterwegs und ein neuer Rucksack.
Ziel ist es, vorgepackte Taschen griffbereit zu haben, die nur um Papiere und Futter/Köder ergänzt werden müssen.
Noch ein Ziel: die Gewässererkundungen fortsetzen. Ein größeres Stillwasser in meiner Nähe soll sehr gute Friedfische beinhalten. Das wäre ein lohnendes Ziel.

Mit Kauli und Gründling soll es 2020 klappen.

Ansonsten: guter Giebel, guter Aland, Rotfedern und Plötz Ü30. Güster Ü30, Brachsen Ü50.

Freie Leine (Wurm oder Tulip-Klotz) im Frühjahr/Sommer.
Oberflächenfischen auf Rotfeder/Aland/Karpfen.

Schwingspitzeln auf Karausche und Schleie, beide Species evtl. auch mit der Stippe befischen.
Klassisch angeln mit Jasons wunderschönen Posen, der Pin.
Die exotische Mitchell-Rolle von Heinz soll Friedfisch-mäßig so richtig gefordert werden.

Tja, das sind so meine Vorhaben.
Mal sehen, was sich davon umsetzen läßt.


*) ganz böse danebengegriffen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Okay, das Sensas-Dreibein ist ganz klar Murks.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ja, es war die mitgelieferte Spitze, bei der es aber nicht bleiben soll. Es gibt da ja einiges für eine präzise Anpassung an die jeweiligen Gelegenheiten, in die ich mich noch einarbeiten möchte. Ich habe mein neues Angeljahr ebenso vielseitig wie die skizziert. Da ist zunächst mal das Angeln mit der Schwingspitze. Jetzt im Winter wird da sicherlich reichlich Gelegenheit bestehen. Zwei Zielfische sind Schleie und Barbe. Der See, an dem ich am Silvestertag gefischt hatte, besitzt zwar einen sehr guten Schleienbestand, war aber im letzten Jahr aufgrund einer Baustelle nur sehr aufwendig für mich erreichbar. Ja, und die Barben gibt es zwar auch in der Weser bei Bremen, aber sie sind nur schwer zu fangen. Ansonsten bleibt die Fokussierung auf Friedfische. Brassen und Güstern gibt es hier reichlich. wenn Lust hast und Zeit findest, bist DU gerne zum Brassen- und Güterangeln bei mir eingeladen. Mit den großen Brassen und Güstern sollte es hier klappen. Mit Blick auf die Methoden will ich neben der Schwingspitze auch das Angeln mit der Machrute häufiger praktizieren, als das 2019 der Fall war. Ja und ansonsten: So oft wie möglich ans Wasser kommen! Letztes Jahr bin ich auf 86 Angeltage gekommen, da geht noch mehr ...


----------



## Waller Michel

Das klingt aber interessant eure Vorhaben! 
Ganz so spezielle Pläne hab ich im Friedfischbereich nicht wie Ihr aber ein paar  Dinge habe ich natürlich auch im Kopf! 
Barben und Schleien möchte ich auch verstärkt nachstellen dieses Jahr. 
Und öfters mal rüber nach Holland als in diesem Jahr, das sich mein Vispas mehr lohnt als 2019 .
Nicht so viel Geld für Tackel ausgeben, wäre zwar schön, glaub aber nicht das es wirklich funktioniert  
Später fahre ich bei uns in den Angelladen ne Feederrute ordern. 
Die Daiwa Powermesh Feeder 3,90 WG 150 Gramm solls werden  schöne Rute für Barben und Karpfen auf große Entfernung. 
Da brauch ich eine zweite in den Maßen. 
Ansonsten muss ich auch noch ganz viele unserer Vereinsgewässer erkunden und möchte mir diesen oder nächsten Monat gerne die Karten für  Brandenburg und Meckpom besorgen, um mal wieder in alten Gefilden tätig werden zu können. 


LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Ich hab mir nur wenig vorgenommen - nämlich den @Professor Tinca mit seinen eigenen Waffen (seiner eigenen ex-bolo) zu schlagen. Also wenigstens in einer Fischart.
Dazu will ich im Ranking zumindest auf 100Pkt aufstocken. Dafür sind aber wenigstens 3 der arten Karpfen, Giebel, Karausche, Kaulbarsch, Ukelei, Barbe, Rotfeder oder Döbel nötig. Klare Ziele fürs nächste Jahr!


----------



## rippi

Geh mit der Bolo auf die kampfstarken Kaulbarsche des Lough Lomond!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wer am Lough Lomond angelt, schielt doch nur zur Brennerei rüber. Aber Geschmack hat der @rippi dann doch.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas-Das klingt sehr interessant eurer Vorhaben! Netter Bericht


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Vorhaben, @Wuemmehunter und danke für die nette Einladung!

Haha, @daci7 - also ich finds gut, daß Du den Professor herausforderst! Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der liebe daci7 hat ein Jahr Zeit zum Bolo-üben.
Dieses Jahr findet die ÜKC ohne mich statt. Mal gucken wie es dann im folgenden Jahr aussieht......


----------



## daci7

Man wächst mit seinen Herausforderungen 
... und da ich (anglerisch gesehen) noch einiges an Wachstumspotential sehe brauche ich auch große Herausforderungen!

PS: Oh No!! Welch ungünstige Wendung des Schicksals! So wurde ich schon am zweiten Tag des Jahres meines guten Vorsatzes beraubt ... aber man soll ja aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist, richtig?


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Man wächst mit seinen Herausforderungen
> ... und da ich (anglerisch gesehen) noch einiges an Wachstumspotential sehe brauche ich auch große Herausforderungen!



Ist ja nicht so dass ich gar nicht angeln gehe, dieses Jahr.
Aber ich werde nur wenige Spezies beangeln(können). Davon gibt es dann hier natürlich auch wieder Bilder(und meinetwegen können wir beide diese auch inoffiziell(ohne ÜKC) vermessen.


----------



## Tobias85

Pläne fürs neue Jahr...konkrete Vorsätze mache ich mir garnicht, aber worauf ich schon etwas schiele sind Dinge wie Method Feedern auf große Brassen, Rotaugen, Schleien, etc. und auch kleinere Karpfen, der Mittellandkanal soll verstärkt in den Fokus rücken (Brassen und dicke Rotaugen), ein bisschen mehr Stippen und eine vernünftige Matchrute soll angeschafft werden - fürs klassische Matchangeln und ggf. als Rute für die Pin. Und Brot! Brot soll dieses Jahr eine größere Rolle bei meiner Angelei spielen. Außerdem möchte ich unbedingt die erste Schleie und die erste Karausche begrüßen dürfen, Barbe wäre natürlich auch toll. Aber alles entspannt, stressen möchte ich mich damit nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wünsche für neue Jahr wären Giebel, stelle ich mir nicht zu schwer vor, wenn die Brassen es zulassen. Das nächste wäre dann  Barbe und Rapfen, fällt schon unter wo soll ich die fangen, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Aland sollte im Urlaub am Plöner See mal wieder klappen, aber Karausche, da sehe ich alle Hoffnung den Bach herunterschwimmen. Und vielleicht mal wieder ganz unükelhaft auf Aal gehen, damit der neue Räuchergrill was zu tun bekommt. Und natürlich viele kleine Rotfedern oder Plötzen als Köderfische ( so bis max. 20 cm), um meinen Namen wieder gerecht zu werden. Das wären meine Hoffnungen für das kommende Jahr, und natürlich viel Gesundheit, auch für alle anderen, das wir öfters ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Meine Pläne sind geschmiedet:


Method Feedern intensivieren
Mit Fisch, Krill, Muschel und Garnelenmehlen arbeiten
Fischfetzen auf Aal und Quappe servieren
Aale im Frühjahr in Gräben und kleinen Flüssen
Strömungsfische im Sommer auf Distanz fangen
Schleie im Winter fangen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mein Langzeitplan(also nicht unbedingt dieses Jahr) ist ein ein 20kg Karpfen aus einem Wildgewässer des LAV Pools.
Also keinen gemästeten aus nem extra Bezahl-Karpfenpuff und natürlich ne 65er Schleie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein Langzeitplan(also nicht unbedingt dieses Jahr) ist ein ein 20kg Karpfen aus einem Wildgewässer des LAV Pools.
> Also keinen gemästeten aus nem extra Bezahl-Karpfenpuff und natürlich ne 65er Schleie.



Gibbet bei dir solche Puffs? Ich würde mir ja so nen Commerical mal wünschen, würde ich Dufte finden. (keine Großkarpfenmastanlagen, eher frequentives freudiges Pietchen auf Schweinchen). Ansonsten viel Glück, 20 Kilogramm Karpfen und 65er Schleie sind ne Ansage.


----------



## Kochtopf

Liebe Ükel,
Petri heil allen unentwegten, die an die Gewässer gehen und ihre verdammten Fische fangen  - ihr seid das Salz im Lockfutter!
Mein Jahresrückblick:
Ich war viel zu selten angeln, aber das war mit kleinem Kind und großem Haus zu erwarten, 2020 dürfte es nicht viel besser werden. DIE anglerischen Momente in Gesellschaft für mich waren....

1) die 80er Barbe die mein Freund Mike in der Fulle gefangen hat
2) @Minimax Fullebesuch (Stippvisite muahaha) mit Pin Intensiv Kurs und gescheiter Barbe für meinen Gast
3) der Hochwasserdöbelansitz mit meiner Kollegin zu Beginn des Jahres

Die Ükelmomente waren
1) Das ÜkT 2019 in Gieselwerdercity
2) der Treff mit @geomas in Rostock
3) der Ansitz mit @jason 1 am eisigen Loch

Meine persönlichen Angelmomente:
1) Zanderfang in der Spree bei Berlin
2) Käseteigdöbel
3) die vermaledeite Plötze aus dem eisigen loch im letzten Büchsenlicht

Große WTFs:
1) wo zur Hölle sind die Aale geblieben?
2) die 50 dieses Jahr nicht geknackt (aber ehrlich gesagt auch nur eine Handvoll Ansitze auf Döbel)
3)Wieso fange ich an der Stelle eigentlich nie Barben?

Für 2020 nehme ich mir vor
1) Mehr angeln
2) 50er Marke beim Döbel reissen
3) Barbe oder Schleie fangen
4) Maß halten beim Tacklekauf (am.ersten Märzwochenende bleibt die EC Karte zu Hause  )

Ihr seht, es ist alles übersichtlich, ich beneide Wümme um seine 86 Angeltage, ich bin wieder froh wenn ich auf 20 komme. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut rüber gekommen, eurer

El Potto


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gibbet bei dir solche Puffs?



Nee aber ich kenne so einige Leute, die da extra hinfahren um sich mit nem dicken Karpfen abzulichten.
Ich halte das für keine große Leistung aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee aber ich kenne so einige Leute, die da extra hinfahren um sich mit nem dicken Karpfen abzulichten.
> Ich halte das für keine große Leistung aber jedem das Seine.


Geht mir mit unseren Vereinstümpeln schon so. Klar war der Karpfen toll im Drill, aber bei 3000m2 irgendwie.... lame.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee aber ich kenne so einige Leute, die da extra hinfahren um sich mit nem dicken Karpfen abzulichten.
> Ich halte das für keine große Leistung aber jedem das Seine.



Wohl wahr, recht albern! Es gibt auch Jäger, die Wildschweine in Käfigen schießen. Wat solls, jeder nach seiner Fasson. Ich würde mir aber auch einen stärkeren Besatz an Karpfen bei uns Wünschen, zumindest an manchen Löchern. Lohnt sich aber nicht, weil: Die Elbe gibt, die Elbe nimmt. Ein Hochwasser und alles ist halt weg, haben wir hier ja alle 5 Jahre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wünsch dir das nicht.
Hier sind seit der Wende viele gute Schleien- und Karuschengewässer durch Kaprfenbesatz zerstört worden.
Die sind direkte und sehr dominante Nahrungskonkurrenten und verdrängen die anderen von den Futterplätzen. Außerdem fressen sie den Laich.
Mein Hauptgrund warum ich Karpfen oft zur Verwertung mitnehme.
Irgend jemand muss ja für Gerechtigkeit am Karauschenloch sorgen - harhrhrhrhr.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr seid so klar und strukturiert... .
Mir fällt es sehr schwer anglerische Ziele zu finden - alles was mich reizen würde, wird durch Gesundheit und Konto verunmöglicht.
Also werde ich wohl auch in diesem Jahr so halbmotiviert und vollfranzösich vor mich hin dilettieren.
Es sind schon solch verzweifelte Gedanken über persönliche Herausforderungen wie "fange mit nur einer Angel soviele Arten/Fische/Kalorien wie nur möglich", oder "Du hast nur 150€ - fange damit...." oder "nur Stippen..." in meinem Kopf aufgetaucht....
Alles Unsinn, ich muß einfach häufiger angeln gehen, sonst verlerne ich zuviel...


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Cardinal Fraktion ist hier wohl nicht vertreten? Wer outet sich und gesteht auch eine Cardinal zu besitzen und auch mit zu angeln?



Ich habe letztens eine Cardinal 52 ersteigert, komplett schwarz mit Heckbremse. Was ich aber noch nicht kannte, war die gelbe Schnur mit der sie bespult war.  Der Mantel dieser Schnur ist gelb und das Innenleben dieser Schnur besteht aus weißen Fasern, die aber nicht verwebt sind. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für eine Schnursorte ist? Von der Stärke her würde ich auf 0,25oder 0,3 mm tippen,


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr seid so klar und strukturiert... .


Das täuscht, ich bin das personifizierte Chaos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wünsch dir das nicht.
> Hier sind seit der Wende viele gute Schleien- und Karuschengewässer durch Kaprfenbesatz zerstört worden.
> Die sind direkte und sehr dominante Nahrungskonkurrenten und verdrängen die anderen von den Futterplätzen. Außerdem fressen sie den Laich.
> Mein Hauptgrund warum ich Karpfen oft zur Verwertung mitnehme.
> Irgend jemand muss ja für Gerechtigkeit am Karauschenloch sorgen - harhrhrhrhr.



Meine Schleiengewässer liegen allesamt in der Gefahrenregion der Hochwasserelbe, wobei der Graben und der aufgestaute Teich vorletztes Jahr komplett gestorben sind. Ich habe keinen einzigen Fisch mehr dort gesehen, jetzt ist zwar wieder Wasser drin, was mit dem Schleien passiert ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Ein weiterer Teich war komplett ausgetrocknet, da hat der Fischer umgesetzt. Ansonsten hab ich noch solide Bestände, kann nicht meckern, die Schleien sind eigentlich überall vertreten. Karauschen dafür 0,0.

Würden sich die ollen Karpfen vermehren, wären es aber meine besten Freunde. Schön einen Drill nach dem anderen Erleben, sich freudig mit Futter und anderen Taktiken austoben. Einfach Küttfischangeln, genau mein Ding! Nunja, dafür sind die Brassen hier die dominierenden Spezies und die sind auch mein Steckenpferd.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca 

+20Kg ist ein sehr sportliches Ziel in einem freien Gewässer. An meinem 10kg Fluß sind mir nur wenige solcher Fische bekannt wo gefangen wurden. Karpfen mit 10+ bzw. 15+ würde ich jetzt sagen ist sicher machbarer mit kleinen Futteraktionen.....ohne Futterhügel zu produzieren.

Mein Ziel für 2020:

Angeln gehen das reicht mir schon


----------



## rhinefisher

Wir haben hier in Holland einige solcher Gewässer.
Kann man mal zum Spaß hin fahren, aber so richtig warm werde ich damit nicht.. .
Aber immer noch besser als FoPu..!


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> +20Kg ist ein sehr sportliches Ziel in einem freien Gewässer




Ja eben.
Auch wenn es lange dauert........der Weg ist das Ziel und der ist gepflastert mit vielen anderen tollen Fischen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Für mich macht auch die Art des Habitats einen gewissen Reiz aus; Schleien und Karauschen mögen klare und verkrautete Gewässer - ich mag solche Gewässer ebenfalls..


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wünsch dir das nicht.
> Hier sind seit der Wende viele gute Schleien- und Karuschengewässer durch Kaprfenbesatz zerstört worden.
> Die sind direkte und sehr dominante Nahrungskonkurrenten und verdrängen die anderen von den Futterplätzen. Außerdem fressen sie den Laich.
> Mein Hauptgrund warum ich Karpfen oft zur Verwertung mitnehme.
> Irgend jemand muss ja für Gerechtigkeit am Karauschenloch sorgen - harhrhrhrhr.


Sehe ich sehr ähnlich. Hier in der Gegend wurden Ende November wieder überall Karpfen ohne Sinn und Verstand in die Gewässer gekippt. Verstehe das wer will.....
Aber Karpfen können ja recht lecker sein


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Sehe ich sehr ähnlich. Hier in der Gegend wurden Ende November wieder überall Karpfen ohne Sinn und Verstand in die Gewässer gekippt. Verstehe das wer will.....
> Aber Karpfen können ja recht lecker sein


Das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, unser Verein schmeißt in jede Pfütze zur besten Cyprinidenlaichzeit refos rein. Da hätte ich lieber 100kg Satzkarpfen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, unser Verein schmeißt in jede Pfütze zur besten Cyprinidenlaichzeit refos rein. Da hätte ich lieber 100kg Satzkarpfen




Das ist natürlich auch ein Schildbürgerstreich.


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, unser Verein schmeißt in jede Pfütze zur besten Cyprinidenlaichzeit refos rein. Da hätte ich lieber 100kg Satzkarpfen


Das ist natürlich auch nicht besser.
Irgend ein sehr begabter Mensch hat bei uns im See allerdings vor Jahren Welse besetzt. Auch nicht gut für die Bestände an Schleie und co.


----------



## geomas

Karpfen U60, besser eher so gut 40 bis gut 50cm, kommen bei mir ebenfalls sehr gerne mit. Perfekte Küchengröße und in Sachen Geschmack und auch Konsistenz sind sie deutlich besser als die vom Fischer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Touche!

Mal ne Frage... Catinka und ich haben gerade einen Schrank abgerückt und ein Mäusenest gefunden, jetzt liegen hier vier angekaute Mäusekinder - fängig?


----------



## daci7

Auf jeden Fall! Aber erst musste die wie die Wallerspezis behandeln. Ab in ne Plastiktüte und für ein paar Tage in der Sonne geparkt damit die auch Aroma entwickeln. Mangels Sonne geht momentan natürlich auch die Heizung. Falls das zu Hause für Stress sorgt machste das einfach auf Arbeit


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Feine Catinka, hast Du gut gemacht! Sollten Ferdinand und ich Dich auf dem nächsten Ükeltreffen sehen, gibt's ne Belohnung!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Ne 65er Schleie ist mal ne Ansage! Da scheinst Du Vertrauen in Deine Gewässer zu haben. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, natürlich auch was den Karpfen betrifft.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> der Ansitz mit @jason 1 am eisigen Loch


Dafür war es ja schließlich ein Winterangeln, was sehr schön war.
Meine anglerischen Vorsätze für das Jahr 2020 bestehen darin, einen Döbel auf meine Fangliste zu bekommen. Das möchte ich gerne  mit El Potto an der Fulda erledigen. Er meint, dass die Aussichten Ende Februar dafür gut sind. Und das natürlich mit der Pin.
Ansonsten wünsche ich mir, einfach mehr ans Wasser zu kommen und das mein Posenbau voran geht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nur wenig vorgenommen - nämlich den @Professor Tinca mit seinen eigenen Waffen (seiner eigenen ex-bolo) zu schlagen.


Der Plan ist durchaus gut! 
Rein das mit der Zeit und Gelegenheit ist ein ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ein Mäusenest gefunden, jetzt liegen hier vier angekaute Mäusekinder - fängig?


Aufpassen mit dem Landesfischereigesetz u.a.m., von wegen Wirbeltiere und so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alles Unsinn, ich muß einfach häufiger angeln gehen, sonst verlerne ich zuviel...


Das allerwichtigste und vordringlichste:
Zeit haben, Zeit freischaufeln, sinnloses Tun verhindern und sich von absetzen.
Am besten regelmäßig einfach mal losgehen, also nicht 1mal im Monat, sondern 2mal die Woche.
Hochoffiziell definierter Ausgleichsport ist gar nicht verkehrt, da lässt sich auch gut mit argumentieren, Wasserwandern oder Frischluft in der grünen Lunge Vegetation. Es gibt viele sinnige Tarnungen.

Das andere aufkommende zu Wünschen und so ist Makulatur, da zählen einfach Prioritäten.


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Falls das zu Hause für Stress sorgt machste das einfach auf Arbeit


@Kochtopf mach das nicht an der Arbeit. Dein Chef hat noch von letzten Mal den Fischgeruch in der Nase.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kauli11

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wünsch dir das nicht.
> Hier sind seit der Wende viele gute Schleien- und Karuschengewässer durch Kaprfenbesatz zerstört worden.
> Die sind direkte und sehr dominante Nahrungskonkurrenten und verdrängen die anderen von den Futterplätzen. Außerdem fressen sie den Laich.
> Mein Hauptgrund warum ich Karpfen oft zur Verwertung mitnehme.
> Irgend jemand muss ja für Gerechtigkeit am Karauschenloch sorgen - harhrhrhrhr.


Hallo Prof. was machst du mit den Karpfen? Wie bekommst du den Moddergeschmack weg? Ich suche immer noch nach einem guten Rezept zur Verwertung.
Gerne per PN, damit ich euren Ükel-Trööt nicht störe. Den finde ich übrigens sehr gut.


----------



## Jason

Warum solltest du hier stören? Hau hier deine Fragen rein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hallo Prof. was machst du mit den Karpfen? Wie bekommst du den Moddergeschmack weg? Ich suche immer noch nach einem guten Rezept zur Verwertung.
> Gerne per PN, damit ich euren Ükel-Trööt nicht störe. Den finde ich übrigens sehr gut.




Naja, einmal kurz kann  - dauert ja nicht lange..... 

Räuchern übertönt jeden Beigeschmack(und schmeckt hervorragend!!!) und Bouletten werden kräftig gewürzt.
Wenn se nicht moddrig sind, geht braten oder backen aber auch gut.


----------



## Jason

Oder in der Badewanne ausnüchtern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kauli11

jason 1 schrieb:


> Warum solltest du hier stören? Hau hier deine Fragen rein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Suche Karpfenrezepte, wonach man den verarbeiteten Karpfen danach auch ohne Moddergeschmack essen kann.
Ich gehe zwar nicht gezielt auf Karpfen, aber hin und wieder fange ich mal einen und möchte den dann sinnvoll verwerten.
Wenn jemand von euch gute Rezepte dafür hat, immer her damit.


----------



## Kauli11

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oder in der Badewanne ausnüchtern.


Hätte meine Frau was dagegen.


----------



## Jason

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Suche Karpfenrezepte, wonach man den verarbeiteten Karpfen danach auch ohne Moddergeschmack essen kann.
> Ich gehe zwar nicht gezielt auf Karpfen, aber hin und wieder fange ich mal einen und möchte den dann sinnvoll verwerten.
> Wenn jemand von euch gute Rezepte dafür hat, immer her damit.


Schau doch mal bei Fischrezepte oder bei Räucherthread nach.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kauli11

jason 1 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei Fischrezepte oder bei Räucherthread nach.


Hab ich schon gemacht, aber da gehen die Meinungen auch auseinander.


----------



## Tricast

Ausser dem AB gibt es ja auch noch andere Beiträge im Netz. Einfach mal Googeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gemacht, aber da gehen die Meinungen auch auseinander.


Erstmal ist das Gewässer wichtig- blaualgen machen Karpfen bäh, deswegen sind Herbst, Winter und Frühling gut. Boardie @Thomas9904 ist gelernter Koch und riet dazu, Karpfen zu häuten und das dunkle fleisch großzügig abzuschneiden vielleicht hilft dir der thread, für Verwertungsfragen ist der Ükel sicher nicht die richtige adresse





						Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?
					

AW: Karpfen ab welcher größe nicht mehr essen?  ...allerdings schmecken doch forellen sicherlich besser als so ein moosrücken ?!!!   ich finde auch das ne geräucherte forelle besser schmeckt! ...   mir schmeckt heute mein Radi mit einem Radler noch viel besser als eine Forelle, aber die Frage...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Suche Karpfenrezepte, wonach man den verarbeiteten Karpfen danach auch ohne Moddergeschmack essen kann.
> Ich gehe zwar nicht gezielt auf Karpfen, aber hin und wieder fange ich mal einen und möchte den dann sinnvoll verwerten.
> Wenn jemand von euch gute Rezepte dafür hat, immer her damit.


Der zeitgeistangepasste Angler verspeist den Karpfen nicht, stattdessen verstromt er ihn ;-).
Ernsthaft: Den Karpfen in Marinade einlegen.


----------



## yukonjack

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Der zeitgeistangepasste Angler verspeist den Karpfen nicht, stattdessen verstromt er ihn ;-).
> Ernsthaft: Den Karpfen in Marinade einlegen.


Genau. Mit viel, mit sehr viel Knoblauch.


----------



## Tobias85

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Der zeitgeistangepasste Angler verspeist den Karpfen nicht, stattdessen verstromt er ihn ;-).
> Ernsthaft: Den Karpfen in Marinade einlegen.



Dislike.

Das hier ist der Ükel, die Frage nach Verwertungsmöglichkeiten war hier im Stammtisch meiner Meinung nach schon grenzwertig, aber dass hier jetzt noch Videos kommen, wie ein Karpfen zerlegt wird, das verstößt eindeutig gegen die guten Sitten dieser Stammtischrunde - jeder hier Mitlesende sollte das inzwischen kapiert haben. 

Daher seh in Zukunft bitte davon ab, hier sowas zu posten.


----------



## geomas

So, die Fischereiabgabe-Marke ist eingeklebt, die Angelkarte für die Unterwarnow (und kleine kommunale Gewässer) korrekt ausgefüllt, jetzt müssen Wetter und verfügbare Zeit mitspielen. Mal sehen, welcher Rostocker Fisch mir als erstes unter die Augen tritt...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, die Fischereiabgabe-Marke ist eingeklebt, die Angelkarte für die Unterwarnow (und kleine kommunale Gewässer) korrekt ausgefüllt, jetzt müssen Wetter und verfügbare Zeit mitspielen. Mal sehen, welcher Rostocker Fisch mir als erstes unter die Augen tritt...


Habe heute als dritter Angler der Stadt den Fischereischein um 5 Jahre verlängert, ich stehe Gewehr bei fuss, nur Die Zeit...


----------



## geomas

^ ich drück Dir die Daumen in Sachen „Zeit finden”. 

Vaddern hab ich Marke + Angelerlaubnis geschenkt, zusammen zu Pietschen wäre ne schöne Aktion. 
Vielleicht erwischt er wieder ne stattliche Tinca dort, wo ich noch nie eine hatte. Das war 2019 auch so ne memorable Geschichte, wie er die dicke Schleie mit der Stellfischrute rangeleiert hat, als ob sie ein kleiner Barsch wäre...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Glückwunsch zur neuen Karte da kannst du bald neue Sachen ausprobieren


----------



## phirania

Karten sind / waren seit Mitte Dezember am Start......
Nur noch die Chemo überstehen,dann hoffe ich auch mal wieder zum angeln zu kommen.
Allen ein gutes Gelingen der Angestrebten Ziele fürs neue Jahr.
Allzeit stramme Schnüre und viel Fisch am Haken...


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dislike.
> 
> Das hier ist der Ükel, die Frage nach Verwertungsmöglichkeiten war hier im Stammtisch meiner Meinung nach schon grenzwertig, aber dass hier jetzt noch Videos kommen, wie ein Karpfen zerlegt wird, das verstößt eindeutig gegen die guten Sitten dieser Stammtischrunde - jeder hier Mitlesende sollte das inzwischen kapiert haben.
> 
> Daher seh in Zukunft bitte davon ab, hier sowas zu posten.



Ist das nicht viel zu dogmatisch?
Liegt nicht irgendwie der Sinn des Angelns auch im Verspeisen des Gefangenen?
Auch wenn ich persönlich nix entnehme, kann ich doch Andere nicht dafür rügen wenn sie gerne mal einen Fisch verwerten.
Das ist hier doch immer noch ein Stammtisch und nicht das ZK...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist das nicht viel zu dogmatisch?
> Liegt nicht irgendwie der Sinn des Angelns auch im Verspeisen des Gefangenen?
> Auch wenn ich persönlich nix entnehme, kann ich doch Andere nicht dafür rügen wenn sie gerne mal einen Fisch verwerten.
> Das ist hier doch immer noch ein Stammtisch und nicht das ZK...



Dahingehend ist der wankelnde Ükel als einer der letzten aktiven Threads ohnehin in einer schwierigen Position. Auf der einen Seite werden inhaltliche Beiträge jeglicher Natur (Futter, Methode, Taktik, Verwertung) in einem Thema gebündelt, was viele stille Mitleser anzieht, auf der anderen Seite nimmt dann auch die Beteiligung weiterer Boardnutzer zu. Liest jemand auf der letzten Seite mit, kann er auch nicht wissen, wie es um die Regeln oder Gepflogenheiten einer Gemeinschaft steht. Ist ja alles mehr oder minder Abseits der Challenge informell Organisiert.

Siehe erster Beitrag, als ich den Thread eröffnete:

*"In guter Manier aus anderen Sportforen würde ich gern einen Thread installieren, der einfache Fragen zulässt, aber auch ausschweifende Diskussionen, die sich zwar mit Friedfischangeln in Einklang bringen lassen, aber nicht exakt auf ein Thema zuzuordnen sind."*

Diese nervigen "Verwertungsdebatten" "CR-Debatten" und das ganze "Cook and Catch" fand in den Anfängen des Threads dann schnell seine Ablehnung, weil oftl stigmatisch, politisch und grabenkampftsyische Diskussionen Einzug halten. Eben drum, was gerade jetzt wieder passiert ist und nicht seltener in der Vergangenheit.

Ist wie mit den Fotos, wenn jemand sich in die Küche mit einer aufgeschlitzten Schleie ablichtet und dann freudig hier postet: "war ein schöner Nachmittag". Für den einen ein toller Schmaus, für den anderen Majestätsbeleidung. Daher auch ausdrücklich der Wunsch, diesen ganzen Schmodder in den jeweiligen Threads, mit den dazugehörigen narrenhaften Debatten zu lassen.

Tobi hätte sich wahrlich diplomatischer Ausdrücken können,seine Worte waren meiner Meinung nach aber nicht falsch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dahingehend ist der wankelnde Ükel als einer der letzten aktiven Threads ohnehin in einer schwierigen Position. Auf der einen Seite werden inhaltliche Beiträge jeglicher Natur (Futter, Methode, Taktik, Verwertung) in einem Thema gebündelt, was viele stille Mitleser anzieht, auf der anderen Seite nimmt dann auch die Beteiligung weiterer Boardnutzer zu. Liest jemand auf der letzten Seite mit, kann er auch nicht wissen, wie es um die Regeln oder Gepflogenheiten einer Gemeinschaft steht. Ist ja alles mehr oder minder Abseits der Challenge informell Organisiert.
> 
> Siehe erster Beitrag, als ich den Thread eröffnete:
> 
> *"In guter Manier aus anderen Sportforen würde ich gern einen Thread installieren, der einfache Fragen zulässt, aber auch ausschweifende Diskussionen, die sich zwar mit Friedfischangeln in Einklang bringen lassen, aber nicht exakt auf ein Thema zuzuordnen sind."*
> 
> Diese nervigen "Verwertungsdebatten" "CR-Debatten" und das ganze "Cook and Catch" fand in den Anfängen des Threads dann schnell seine Ablehnung, weil oftl stigmatisch, politisch und grabenkampftsyische Diskussionen Einzug halten. Eben drum, was gerade jetzt wieder passiert ist und nicht seltener in der Vergangenheit.
> 
> Ist wie mit den Fotos, wenn jemand sich in die Küche mit einer aufgeschlitzten Schleie ablichtet und dann freudig hier postet: "war ein schöner Nachmittag". Für den einen ein toller Schmaus, für den anderen Majestätsbeleidung. Daher auch ausdrücklich der Wunsch, diesen ganzen Schmodder in den jeweiligen Threads, mit den dazugehörigen narrenhaften Debatten zu lassen.
> 
> Tobi hätte sich wahrlich diplomatischer Ausdrücken können,seine Worte waren meiner Meinung nach aber nicht falsch.


Amen!
Mich interessiert wie ihr eure Fische fängt und nicht was ihr damit macht. Nebenbei fand ich Tobis Beitrag nicht undiplomatisch und wenn ich 


> Ist das nicht viel zu dogmatisch?
> Liegt nicht irgendwie der Sinn des Angelns auch im Verspeisen des Gefangenen?


 lese kriege ich ehrlich gesagt brechdurchfall weil wir bislang genau solche Debatten erfolgreich aus dem Ükel rausgehalten haben, nix für ungut @rhinefisher 

Es nervt mich auch, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz meint im Ükel schreiben zu müssen weil woanders nix los ist - angelt wenigstens auf Friedfische und beteiligt euch dahingehend verdammich!

So ich leg mich wieder hin


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mal ne kurze Frage, wie man den Moddergeschmack ausm Karpfen bekommt, finde ich jetzt nicht schlimm solange das nicht zur Gewohnheit wird.

Küchenfotos sind aber echt zuviel.


----------



## geomas

„Küche” finde ich als nebenbei erwähntes Rand-Thema okay genau wie die Verwertung des Fanges an sich. 

In Details würde ich dabei nicht gehen wollen - und so etwas auch ungern lesen müssen (hier am Stammtisch).


----------



## geomas

So, der neue Rucksack ist da und ich bin („trocken”)ziemlich angetan. 
Er ist ganz anders als der jahrelang genutzte Korum Ruckbag, hat einige Vorteile und wenige Nachteile verglichen mit dem Korum.
Ist ein Wychwood System Select Rover.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Ich wollte niemanden mit dem Kochfilm ärgern. Ich hatte die Frage gelesen und mich durch Zufall an eine Kochepisode erinnert die dazu passt und die eine der möglichen Zubereitungen bildlich und sprachlich gut zugänglich zeigt.

Ich denke die Ursache für diese Dissonanz liegt auch eher darin, das durch die fachliche und sprachliche Qualität in der hier im Ükel über das weite Spektrum des Friedfischens geschrieben wird, in Kombination mit einer besonderen sozialen Qualität, viele neue Leser verständlicherweise angelockt werden.
Die Neuen (Fremden), wie ich, aber nicht die ungeschriebenen Normen vollständig kennen oder verinnerlicht haben. Anders als diejenigen die schon länger oder vom Anfang mit dabei waren und die ükelspezielle soziale Normbildung mitevolviert bzw. verinnerlicht haben.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tobi hätte sich wahrlich diplomatischer Ausdrücken können,seine Worte waren meiner Meinung nach aber nicht falsch.



Vielleicht hätte ich das, ja. Andrerseits muss man auch klar deutlich machen, was hier Ükel erwünscht ist und was nicht, sonst schleicht sich sowas mit der Zeit  immer mehr ein.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist das nicht viel zu dogmatisch?
> Liegt nicht irgendwie der Sinn des Angelns auch im Verspeisen des Gefangenen?
> Auch wenn ich persönlich nix entnehme, kann ich doch Andere nicht dafür rügen wenn sie gerne mal einen Fisch verwerten.
> Das ist hier doch immer noch ein Stammtisch und nicht das ZK...



Es geht hier nicht um Dogmen (sowas lehne ich ab), sondern um Gepflogenheiten innerhalb einer spezifischen sozialen Gruppe. Ich bin Verfechter davon, dass jeder in Eigenverantwortung entscheidet, ob und wie viel Fisch er entnimmt. Aber Entnahme war nicht das Thema. Der Ükel ist eine über die Zeit zusammengewachsene Gemeinschaft und im Rahmen dieses Erwachsens haben sich auch ein paar Umgangsregeln und Gepflogenheiten ergeben. Dass Verwertungsfotos/-videos/-berichte, Bilder von Fischen voller Blut und Dreck etc. hier nicht gern gesehen sind, ist eine dieser Umgangsregeln, die sich mit der Zeit ergeben hat. Wenn sich nun also jemand zu uns an den Stammtisch setzt (oder auch nur still mitliest), dann ist er herzlich willkommen, sollte sich aber auch an die lokalen Gepflogenheiten halten. Tut man das nicht, muss man eben mit Gegenwind und Ermahnung rechnen, so läuft das eben in allen sozialen Gruppen und realen Stammtischen in unserer Welt.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es nervt mich auch, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz meint im Ükel schreiben zu müssen weil woanders nix los ist - angelt wenigstens auf Friedfische und beteiligt euch dahingehend verdammich!



Vollste Zustimmung. Das hier ist ein Stammtisch für Liebhaber der Friedfischangelei und keine Beschäftigungsmaßnahme für Leute, die sich sonst im Forum langweilen.


----------



## Tobias85

@„Nein - nix gefangen“: Damit hast du wahrscheinlich recht. Aber das Thema Verwertungs- oder Küchenfotos hatten wir hier in letzter Zeit mehrfach. Die Ablehnung hätte jeder Mitleser eigentlich deutlich realisieren müssen.

Der Ükel ist ne tolle Institution mit einem wie du ja selbst schreibst besonderen Miteinander. Wenn mal einer beim Beschützen dieses miteinanders rhetorisch über das Ziel hinausschießt, dann ist das nicht aus Angriffslust, sondern aus Angst, dass der Ükel sonst irgendwann nicht mehr in dieser Form existieren könnte. Wenn ich dir wegen deiner kurzen Zeit im Ükel und daraus resultierender Unkenntnis mit meiner harrschen Antwort etwas zu nahe getreten bin, tut's mir Leid, du bist natürlich weiterhin genauso willkommen hier..


----------



## Kneto

Guten Abend liebe Freunde des gepflegten Angelsports. Ich wünsche Euch noch eine gesundes neues Jahr, ich hoffe Ihr seit alle gut in das neue Jahrzehnt gestartet und habt auch die Weihnachtsfeiertage gut überstanden?

Ich selbst war an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen und über den Jahreswechsel arbeiten, drum lese ich jetzt erst einmal, was sich hier in den vergangen 14-Tagen so getan hat. 

Beste Grüße von der Mittelelbe!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich das, ja. Andrerseits muss man auch klar deutlich machen, was hier Ükel erwünscht ist und was nicht, sonst schleicht sich sowas mit der Zeit  immer mehr ein.



Ist auch alles kein Drama, die Welt hat größere Probleme. "Das Einschleichen" können wir sowieso nicht verhindern, weil sich Menschen immer dort sammeln, wo bereits viel Trubel ist. So riesig sind die einfallenden Horden im Ükel gnädigerweise nicht und zur Not haben wir immer noch die IG.


----------



## Waller Michel

Moin Männer! 
Ich war mal auf einem kurzen Ausflug unten am Rhein! Bisschen was checken und bin jetzt hier auf eure Diskussionen aufmerksam geworden! 
Wie Ihr bei mir ja lesen könnt steht da 100% C & R !
Das gilt auch für mich!  Aber nur für mich! 
Was ich damit sagen möchte ist , Toleranz ist wichtig!  Wenn jemand seinen Fisch essen möchte, dann soll er dies auch ruhigen Gewissens tun !
Damit meine ich selbstverständlich keine Massenabschlachtungen sondern hier und da mal einen Fisch auf dem Teller! 
Ich habe ja mittlerweile schon die 50 Lenzen überschritten und etwas Lebenserfahrung sammeln müssen ! Ein Fazit davon ist auf jeden Fall : Toleranz, Liberalisierung und Freiheit sind wichtige Güter unserer Gesellschaft, die wir Schritt für Schritt am verlieren sind !
Es werden immer mehr Vorschriften verfasst, schärfere Gesetze erlassen ,Strafsteuern erlassen und ähnliche Dinge ausgedacht! 
Um so wichtiger das wir das im kleinen Kreise nicht auch so machen. 

Vielleicht bringe ich ja den ein oder anderen dazu darüber nachzudenken, würde mich freuen 

LG Michael


----------



## Kauli11

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hallo Prof. was machst du mit den Karpfen? Wie bekommst du den Moddergeschmack weg? Ich suche immer noch nach einem guten Rezept zur Verwertung.
> Gerne per PN, damit ich euren Ükel-Trööt nicht störe. Den finde ich übrigens sehr gut.


Darum habe ich geschrieben:" Gerne per PN, damit ich euren Ückel-Trööt nicht störe."
Entschuldigt bitte, daß ich hier so eine Lawine losgetreten habe.


----------



## Jason

Wer hat denn von euch vor am WE angeln zu gehen. Das Wetter soll ja etwas milder werden. Muss leider morgen zig Schubkarren mit Schotter transportieren. Auf der Baustelle muss es auch weiter gehen.  Aber letzten Sonntag hat mir die Auszeit zum angeln mit @Kochtopf einen Motivationsschub gegeben. Ein Winterangeln an einem anderen Baggersee der etwas näher ist, habe ich im Auge. Den Plötzen und anderen Gesellen nachstellen.
Wer nicht angeln geht, kann nichts fangen. Wäre mir früher nicht eingefallen, aber der Ükel motiviert mich. El Potto, ich melde mich bei dir .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Darum habe ich geschrieben:" Gerne per PN, damit ich euren Ückel-Trööt nicht störe."
> Entschuldigt bitte, daß ich hier so eine Lawine losgetreten habe.


Von meiner Seite her, hast du dich korrekt verhalten. Hatte mich zwar dazu nicht geäußert, aber der eine oder andere hat es etwas Missverständlich aufgenommen. Scheiss auf die Lawine. Alles Gut. Oder wat?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Darum habe ich geschrieben:" Gerne per PN, damit ich euren Ückel-Trööt nicht störe."
> Entschuldigt bitte, daß ich hier so eine Lawine losgetreten habe.



Weder störst du, noch gab es eine Lawine. Das Ding ist nicht mal zwei Seiten lang abgehandelt worden, also schon wieder Schnee von Gestern. Verwertung ist halt ein Thema für den Kochbereich, hier gehts ums Angeln. Spart uns alle Nerven und diese elendigen Debatten. Wirf doch einen Blick in diese "CR-Einzeller" Threads, das will hier halt niemand haben. Wir sind keine Hardliner oder Fanatiker (bis auf die Döbelfanboys), es wird aber wohl einen Grund geben, warum dieser Thread die Zeit überdauert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

@Kauli11
Deine Schuld ist das nicht. Ich hätte dir das auch per PN schicken können... 

Ich bin gerade in meinem Angelzimmer und bereite Montage für morgen vor. Ich habe mir heute eine Handvoll Feederbombs (Madenfutterkörbe) von Drennan gekauft und experimentiere ein wenig am Tisch mit den verschiedenen Montagemöglichkeiten.
Die Feederbombs sind nicht nur sehr praktisch (Gewichtsverteilung, Gummizug), sondern auch ästhetisch wunderbar. Ich bin begeistert! Montage für morgen wird ein abgewandeltes John Sidley Rig.


----------



## geomas

@„Nein - nix gefangen“ - die Feederbombs fliegen auch super. Hab nur die kleinen 15-g-Minis, aber auch die fliegen weiter als gedacht.
Viel Erfolg dann morgen am Wasser!

@jason 1 - vielleicht klappts am Sonntag bei mir mit ner Angelsession. Dir drück ich die Daumen fürr ne Lücke im „Terminkalender”.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

heute war Sprüh der Regen hier und hat das Wetter dominiert. Wenn es morgen wieder besser sein sollte ... der Rucksack ist gepackt! Allen, die los wollen wünsche ich spannende Stunden und Ordentlich Fisch!


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von euch vor am WE angeln zu gehen.



Ich werde morgen am Wasser sein und meine Mission 2020 starten, welche da heißt - Rotaugen, Rotaugen, Rotaugen, ab und an eventuell noch eine 2. Rute auf Großfische auslegen. Morgen aber nicht. Morgen geht es mit einer Feeder an den Fluss. Grundfutter ist gekauft. Hinzu kommen noch ein paar Zutaten zwecks Aroma sowie Wolkenbildung und natürlich der Salztest. Dazu gibt es Mais, Caster, Maden, Pinkies, präsentiert an einem hauchdünnem Vorfach und fast unscheinbarem Häkchen. Schauen wir mal. Hab aber keine Angst vor´m Schneidern. Das Jahr ist lang und es läuft unter "Lehrjahre". Irgendwann werde ich dann mal in noch ferner Zukunft als Rentner an meinem Fluss sitzen und diesen so gut kennen samt Methoden, um beim Rotaugenangeln als Specimen Hunter durchzugehen. Ab und an werde ich dann an der 2. Rute beim Karpfendrill mein fortschreitendes Alter spüren, aber meine Glückseligkeit und Zerstreuung mit der Picker in der einen, Pfeife in der anderen Hand auf Rotaugenpirsch finden und weise lächelnd auf die gehetzten Jungspunde mit ihren Elektroruten und Elektroködern samt Handybrille blicken. Welche mich natürlich ebenfalls mitleidig belächeln werden. Dann kehre ich zufrieden heim und verbringe mit meiner lieben Frau glücklich den restlichen Tag, bevor am nächsten die Enkelein kommen und Opa`s Geschichten von den riesigen Monsterplötzen lauschen möchten.
So, genug geträumt und wir bereiten uns auf morgen vor.


----------



## Waller Michel

Leider ist das Wetter in großen Teilen Deutschlands gerade nicht so ideal zum Angeln .
Hier bei uns auch Sprühregen und eklig. 
Warte auch auf etwas trockneres Wetter um bisschen auf Döbel zu fischen .
Das Tulip steht bereit und Maden sind auch gekauft. 
Im Mai geht es für mich eine Woche runter an den Rhein auf eine Insel ( Rettbergsaue ) bei Wiesbaden zum Angeln .Dort werde ich auf Waller aber auch auf Karpfen, Barben und Brassen ansitzen mit alten Kameraden von früher, aus meinem alten Verein. 
Dort gibt es einen Campingplatz der nur per Pedes oder mit dem Boot erreichbar ist. 
Also Toilette, Dusche ,ein Kiosk und ein Restaurant mit einfachen Gerichten. 
Gute Bedingungen um ne Woche verharren zu können. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen am Wasser sein und meine Mission 2020 starten, welche da heißt - Rotaugen, Rotaugen, Rotaugen, ab und an eventuell noch eine 2. Rute auf Großfische auslegen. Morgen aber nicht. Morgen geht es mit einer Feeder an den Fluss. Grundfutter ist gekauft. Hinzu kommen noch ein paar Zutaten zwecks Aroma sowie Wolkenbildung und natürlich der Salztest. Dazu gibt es Mais, Caster, Maden, Pinkies, präsentiert an einem hauchdünnem Vorfach und fast unscheinbarem Häkchen. Schauen wir mal. Hab aber keine Angst vor´m Schneidern. Das Jahr ist lang und es läuft unter "Lehrjahre". Irgendwann werde ich dann mal in noch ferner Zukunft als Rentner an meinem Fluss sitzen und diesen so gut kennen samt Methoden, um beim Rotaugenangeln als Specimen Hunter durchzugehen. Ab und an werde ich dann an der 2. Rute beim Karpfendrill mein fortschreitendes Alter spüren, aber meine Glückseligkeit und Zerstreuung mit der Picker in der einen, Pfeife in der anderen Hand auf Rotaugenpirsch finden und weise lächelnd auf die gehetzten Jungspunde mit ihren Elektroruten und Elektroködern samt Handybrille blicken. Welche mich natürlich ebenfalls mitleidig belächeln werden. Dann kehre ich zufrieden heim und verbringe mit meiner lieben Frau glücklich den restlichen Tag, bevor am nächsten die Enkelein kommen und Opa`s Geschichten von den riesigen Monsterplötzen lauschen möchten.
> So, genug geträumt und wir bereiten uns auf morgen vor.



Dann drücke ich dir morgen mal ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche dir Petri !
Manchmal ist weniger mehr ,Rotaugen sind kein Hexenwerk 
Das passt 100% irgendwann! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich dir morgen mal ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche dir Petri !


Danke!


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Manchmal ist weniger mehr ,Rotaugen sind kein Hexenwerk
> 
> LG Michael



Blasphemie! Kapitale Rotaugen zählen mit zur hohen Kunst im Angeln. Gerne zitiere ich morgen auch nochmals Auszüge aus dem literarischen Klassiker von Herrn Heintz!


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von euch vor am WE angeln zu gehen. Das Wetter soll ja etwas milder werden.



Morgen solls hier nochmal ordentlich regnen, Sonntag wäre also eine Option. Ich hab mir schon Method Feeder Futter nach Fantastic zusammengerührt, morgen besorge ich dann noch Maden und schaue ev noch nach ein/zwei weiteren Method Feedern. Ob ich es Sonntag wirklich schaffe sehe ich dann, aber so bin ich zumindest vorbereitet. Alternativ könnte man das anlaufende leichte Hochwasser natürlich auch nutzen, um wieder mit Leber auf Döbel zu gehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bin fertig mit den Vorbereitungen, Sonntag steht das erste Hegeangeln der Saison an. Ich freue mich schon auf ein Baggerloch, das schwieriger nicht sein könnte bei diesen Wetterlagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich dir morgen mal ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche dir Petri !
> Manchmal ist weniger mehr ,Rotaugen sind kein Hexenwerk
> Das passt 100% irgendwann!
> 
> LG Michael



Richtig gutes Rotaugenangeln, ob Klasse oder Masse, zählt für mich zu den schwierigsten Disziplinen. Kein Fisch ändert so oft seine Positionen in den Wasserschichten, ist bei entsprechender Größe gleichermaßen flink wie scheu und so anspruchsvoll in den Futtermitteln. Da sind Brassen, Karpfen und Schleien meiner Erfahrung nach viel weniger kompliziert im Vergleich.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Leider ist das Wetter in großen Teilen Deutschlands gerade nicht so ideal zum Angeln .
> Hier bei uns auch Sprühregen und eklig.
> Warte auch auf etwas trockneres Wetter um bisschen auf Döbel zu fischen .
> Das Tulip steht bereit und Maden sind auch gekauft.
> Im Mai geht es für mich eine Woche runter an den Rhein auf eine Insel ( Rettbergsaue ) bei Wiesbaden zum Angeln .Dort werde ich auf Waller aber auch auf Karpfen, Barben und Brassen ansitzen mit alten Kameraden von früher, aus meinem alten Verein.
> Dort gibt es einen Campingplatz der nur per Pedes oder mit dem Boot erreichbar ist.
> Also Toilette, Dusche ,ein Kiosk und ein Restaurant mit einfachen Gerichten.
> Gute Bedingungen um ne Woche verharren zu können.
> 
> LG Michael


Bei uns auch nur Nieselregen.Wenn ich morgen noch ein paar Wattis bekomme,versuche ich es Sonntag mal.Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Richtig gutes Rotaugenangeln, ob Klasse oder Masse, zählt für mich zu den schwierigsten Disziplinen. Kein Fisch ändert so oft seine Positionen in den Wasserschichten, ist bei entsprechender Größe gleichermaßen flink wie scheu und so anspruchsvoll in den Futtermitteln. Da sind Brassen, Karpfen und Schleien meiner Erfahrung nach viel weniger kompliziert im Vergleich.


Mich persönlich verfolgen Rotaugen immer! 
Barsche und Rotaugen sind für mich persönlich schon fast eine Plage .....
Brassen muss ich dafür immer kämpfen und Schleien ,da muss es natürlich auch passen. 
Ist natürlich mein subjektives Empfinden ,trotzdem um so weniger Aufwand ich betreibe um so mehr Rotaugen. 
Ich verwende aber oft auch Methoden die eher unüblich sind bei Spezialisten. 
Sind halt so Wettkampferfahrungen ; mach es anders als die Anderen 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin fertig mit den Vorbereitungen, Sonntag steht das erste Hegeangeln der Saison an. Ich freue mich schon auf ein Baggerloch, das schwieriger nicht sein könnte bei diesen Wetterlagen.



Dann wünsche ich dir ein dickes Petri und wünsche dir viel Spaß! 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Hier wird es heute nass und windig - da beschäftige ich mich lieber mit ein paar Stachelschweinborsten   
Morgen soll es ja trockener, wenn auch kälter, werden. Vielleicht ärgere ich dann ein paar Stunden die Plötzen. Das Gerät und die Köder stehen jedenfalls griffbereit


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon Method Feeder Futter nach Fantastic zusammengerührt,



Das 2 Komponenten Rezept? Ja, das liest sich sehr interessant, auch preislich und von der Verfügbarkeit her. Werde ich auch mal testen. Hab heute auch Inspirationen von ihm in mein Futter einfließen lassen samt Mengenangaben. Maismehl und Salz.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich kann erst wider ab dem 19. starten erst da gibts die neue Karte, bis dahin werden Vorfächer gebunden Rollen gereinigt etc. Winter arbeiten eben.
Gestern kam der erste Schrank für die Ruten schon ins Arbeitszimmer/Werkstatt muss ihn nur noch entsprechend ausbauen damit die ersten einziehen können......wird Ader noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich verwende aber oft auch Methoden die eher unüblich sind bei Spezialisten.
> 
> LG Michael



Ich liebe neue oder andere Methoden, Michael! Lass hören, wie du die Rotaugen bei den Hörnern packst, wie sind die Größen und Gewichte im Schnitt?


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Heute hat die Bequemlichkeit (was für ein schönes Wort für "stinkend faul"..) Oberhand über meine Passion gewonnen: Zwar werde ich gleich ans Wasser fahren, lasse das Angelzeug aber zuhause. Lieber die Anderen mit viel Klugscheisserei unterstützen..
Allen die heute ernsthaft angeln gehen ganz viel Petri..!


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich liebe neue oder andere Methoden, Michael! Lass hören, wie du die Rotaugen bei den Hörnern packst, wie sind die Größen und Gewichte im Schnitt?



Wenn viele Leute zugleich auf Rotaugen angeln ,tun viele Leute oft ziemlich das selbe. 
Angelt man auf Rotaugen nach den üblichen Methoden mit der Matchrute oder einer light Feeder wird man natürlich genau wie die anderen seine Fische fangen. 
Man hat aber nur geringe Möglichkeiten sich von den Anderen Wettkämpfern zu unterscheiden. Das Futter etwas anders und mit der Wassertiefe kann man etwas spielen. ...vom Prinzip tuen die anderen aber genau das selbe. 
Was ich jetzt schreibe wird vielleicht etwas befremdlich wirken, vielleicht sogar lachhaft .
Ich bin in früheren Jahren mal an ein Gewässer gekommen und hatte eigentlich vor Regenbogenforellen nachzustellen und wusste nicht, dass dort gerade ein Hegefischen stattfand ! Im Gepäck hatte ich ausschließlich Tackel für Refos .
Maden 1 Liter ,den Tag zuvor mit einigen Tüten Vanillezucker versetzt, also starkes Vanillearoma .
Rute : 3Meter Teleruten WG 5 - 20 Gramm ,Schnur 0,20 , Posen 6 Gramm Forellenpose vorgebleit . Haken 10er Vorfachhaken für Forellen. 
Normal nicht gerade ideale Bedingungen. 
Jetzt bin ich hingegangen hab mir mit Madenkleber immer wieder Kugeln geklebt und ca 3 bis 4 Meter vom Ufer angefüttert .
Dort ist oft das Wasser auch noch nicht sonderlich tief ,mit anderen Worten, wenn man die Fische dahin locken kann, hat man keine größeren Probleme in welcher Tiefe man fischen muss. ....20 bis 30 cm über Grund sticht meistens .
Die vorgebleite 6 Gramm Pose hat fast einen selbsthake Effekt man hat kaum Ausschlitzer .
Der schmale Forellenhaken ist bei dieser Pose wirklich ideal. 
Der Weg zum Landen ist kurz, also es geht schnell. 
Der Spot ist natürlich nicht verfehlbar und ist absolut schnell wieder angeworfen. 
Meist erfolgen die Bisse schon beim Absinken des Köders .
Wenn die Fische erst mal da sind, habe ich bei späteren Versuchen festgestellt, ist es natürlich ideal, Sie mit Grundfutter dann und erst dann, am Platz zu halten. 
Aber unbedingt ein Futter, bei dem sich die Plötzen nicht sofort satt fressen, bisschen Paniermehl mit aroma und Maden. ....da experimentiere ich natürlich auch immer je nach Jahreszeit etc .
Wenn ich mit 2 Ruten angel habe ich oft den Vergleich! 
Einmal klassisch geangelt hält der Spot zwar länger, aber die Fehlerquote kann auch bedeutend höher sein. 
Ein so ufernaher Spot hält meist nicht so lange, dafür gelingt es mir immer wieder in kurzer Zeit sehr große Mengen Plötzen zu landen ,meist bis Sie von Brassen vertrieben werden. Die lieben die Vanillezuckermaden auch. 
Selbstverständlich habe ich die Rute mittlerweile durch eine Pickerrute ersetzt ,aber diese Methode kommt bei mir immer wieder zum Einsatz. 
Ganz speziell an Tagen an denen es allgemein nicht so gut läuft, hab ich da schon gute Erfolge erzielen können. 
Nicht selten am Anfang ausgelacht, später hat dann keiner mehr gelacht. 
Hab da auch schon in den Futterballen Brausetabletten mit rein geschafft, oft gings dann noch schneller .
Noch ein Vorteil der Vorgebleiten Pose an der kurzen Rute ist, man kann auch gut an Plätzen unter Bäumen sitzen und kann weit am Ufer hoch und runter werfen ohne eine lange Matchrute zu benötigen. 
So, jetzt werden mich hier viele endgültig für beklobbt halten 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@rhinefisher Viel Spaß und Glück bei deiner  Klugscheisserei


----------



## Hering 58

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bei uns auch nur Nieselregen.Wenn ich morgen noch ein paar Wattis bekomme,versuche ich es Sonntag mal.Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


Leider heute keine Wattis mehr bekommen.Das Wetter ist auch noch nicht besser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Leider heute keine Wattis mehr bekommen.....



Welche Friedfische wolltest du denn damit angeln?


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche Friedfische wolltest du denn damit angeln?


Sicher solche rotpunktigen Flunderdinger, friedlichere Fische hatte ich noch nie auf dem Teller


----------



## Hecht100+

Hartmut ist spezialisiert auf Flachkopfdöbel


----------



## Hering 58

@Tikey0815 genau die rotpunktigen Flunderdinger


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania




----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche Friedfische wolltest du denn damit angeln?



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke...  


@Fantastic Fishing: Von mir natürlich auch viel Erfolg und dickes Petri beim Hegefischen!



rustaweli schrieb:


> Das 2 Komponenten Rezept? Ja, das liest sich sehr interessant, auch preislich und von der Verfügbarkeit her. Werde ich auch mal testen. Hab heute auch Inspirationen von ihm in mein Futter einfließen lassen samt Mengenangaben. Maismehl und Salz.



Genau das. Hatte da im Frühjahr schon mit rumprobiert, aber da hatte ich immer Probleme, den richtigen Anpressdruck zu finden, damit es weder im Flug abfällt, noch am Feeder kleben bleibt. Hatte da aber auch einen klassischen Methodkorb verwendet und die Mould hat einen sehr buckeligen Futterhügel kreiert, der die Tendenz hatte, leicht abzufallen. Jetzt habe ich in der Küche mit einem Hybrid-Feeder rumprobiert (die mit leicht erhöhtem Rand als Schutz beim absinken) und den mit der Hand gefüllt und angedrückt, damit bekomme ich jetzt ein gutes Auflöseverhalten hin. Bin schon gespannt, wie es sich dann jetzt am Wasser machen wird. 

@Waller Michel: Die Methode ist doch gar nicht so abwegig. Im Prinzip setzt du ja einfach auf Partikel (wenn man lose Maden jetzt mal salopp dazuzählen mag), das ist ja recht klassisch, um an den kleinen Rotaugen vorbei zu angeln und auf die großen Plötzen zu warten. An einem unserer Teiche ist das Anfüttern ausschließlich mit Maden erlaubt, da hatte ich mir ähnliche Pläne mit geklebten Maden überlegt. aber dann eher mit Korb statt freihändig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau das. Hatte da im Frühjahr schon mit rumprobiert, aber da hatte ich immer Probleme, den richtigen Anpressdruck zu finden, damit es weder im Flug abfällt, noch am Feeder kleben bleibt. Hatte da aber auch einen klassischen Methodkorb verwendet und die Mould hat einen sehr buckeligen Futterhügel kreiert, der die Tendenz hatte, leicht abzufallen. Jetzt habe ich in der Küche mit einem Hybrid-Feeder rumprobiert (die mit leicht erhöhtem Rand als Schutz beim absinken) und den mit der Hand gefüllt und angedrückt, damit bekomme ich jetzt ein gutes Auflöseverhalten hin. Bin schon gespannt, wie es sich dann jetzt am Wasser machen wird.



Das FF-MFF hat eigentlich eine recht gute Bindung, löst sich erst nach ca. 20 Sekunden. Allerdings kann es bei unterschiedlichen Hundefuttersorten, den verschiedenen Rezepten bei den Sandwhichweißbroten, zu einem leicht unterschiedlichem Verhalten kommen. Die 250 Milliliter Wasser kannst du leicht überschreiten, aber es wird dann schon sehr, sehr zäh in der Konsistenz. Bei jetzigen Wassertemperaturen kann sich der Mix dann recht verzögert öffnen, liegt der Köder drin, recht kontraproduktiv. Was Fische nämlich selten tun, ist im Winter intensiv wühlen. Du hast kurz Schnurschwimmer, dann zieht die Bande aus Desinteresse weiter. Also Vorsicht Tobi, die Präsentation muss passen.


----------



## phirania

Noch mal etwas für Experimente im Winter:


----------



## rhinefisher

So, nach 3einhalb Stunden zuschauen ziehmlich verfroren wieder zurück und nicht einen Fisch gesehen.
Zum Ausgleich war es herrlich kalt und windig..
Wenn es in 5-6 Wochen endlich wieder schön wird, werde ich auch mal wieder gezielt auf Plötzen fischen.
Für mich bedeutet das neben Platz und Futter, feinfeinernochfeiner.
Natürlich gibt es diese "beißt wie blöde" Tage, aber Rotaugen können echt heikel sein bei Vorfach und Haken - unter den richtigen, oder aus anglerischer Sicht falschen Bedingungen, ist das nochmal ne schärfere Nummer als beim heiligsten und besten aller Fische.. .
Auch beim Köder; diese wurschtelei mit 20ern und Pinkies und Fensterkitt muß man mögen.. .
Richtiges Plötzenangeln ist nicht einfach - durfte ich zig mal erfahren..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, nach 3einhalb Stunden zuschauen ziehmlich verfroren wieder zurück und nicht einen Fisch gesehen.
> Zum Ausgleich war es herrlich kalt und windig..
> Wenn es in 5-6 Wochen endlich wieder schön wird, werde ich auch mal wieder gezielt auf Plötzen fischen.
> Für mich bedeutet das neben Platz und Futter, feinfeinernochfeiner.
> Natürlich gibt es diese "beißt wie blöde" Tage, aber Rotaugen können echt heikel sein bei Vorfach und Haken - unter den richtigen, oder aus anglerischer Sicht falschen Bedingungen, ist das nochmal ne schärfere Nummer als beim heiligsten und besten aller Fische.. .
> Auch beim Köder; diese wurschtelei mit 20ern und Pinkies und Fensterkitt muß man mögen.. .
> Richtiges Plötzenangeln ist nicht einfach - durfte ich zig mal erfahren..



Meiner Erfahrung nach verwechseln die Leute auch erfolgreiches Rotaugenangeln mit "ich habe 5 Rotaugen gefangen". Die Schwärme der Plötzen umfassen recht große Stückzahlen an Individuen, teilweise hunderte Exemplare. Diese Menge an Fisch richtig zu bespielen, am Platz zu halten, sich ihrer Gewohnheiten anzupassen, ist die hohe Kunst.

Ein einfacher Vergleich: Rotfedern kannst du um ein vielfaches leichter überlisten, weil sie sich gezielt an die Oberfläche nageln lassen. Das ist deren bevorzugtes Habitat in den Wasserschichten. Bei Rotaugen ist das eben komplett willkürlich. Sie agieren an der Oberfläche. im Mittelwasser, am Gewässergrund, an manchen Tagen dicht am Ufer, am nächsten Tag im Freiwasser.

Das Verhalten ist dementsprechend meiner Erfahrung nach auch geprägt von Misstrauen. Immer auf der Hut vor Kormoranen aus der Luft oder den Hechten im Mittelwasser, leidvoll auch gejagt am Grund von Zandern und grunzenden Barschen. Für einen Angler besteht die Herausforderung also schon darin, sich zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort, mit der richtigen Futterstrategie zu befinden.

Diese "Mär" vom einfachen Rotaugenangeln ist doch auch geboren aus reinster Unkenntnis*: "5 Fische im Kescher, ich kann Angeln". Das würde ich für (große) Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien, Barben, Karauschen sofort unterschreiben, bei Rotaugen auf keinen Fall. Da kannst du soviele Fehler machen und sie ziehen in Windeseile vom Feld. Futterfarbe, Ködergehalt, die richtige Präsentation auf dem Futterplatz, ein möglichst feines Gerät (Rutilus Rutilus gehört für mich zu den "visuellen" Akteuren) und technisches Angeln sind wahrlich keine leichten Anforderungen.

Einfach mal Feedern auf Brassen und Rotaugen miteinander vergleichen, der Anspruch könnte nicht unterschiedlicher ausfallen.

*Ich meine nicht Michael damit, sondern Sportsfreunden, deren Erfahrungen oft aus verbutteten Beständen irgendwelcher Rentnerteiche stammen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> diese wurschtelei mit 20ern



Also die 20er Häkchen habe ich bei mir aussortiert. Das ist nix mehr für meine Augen!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also die 20er Häkchen habe ich bei mir aussortiert. Das ist nix mehr für meine Augen!


20er geht bei mir auch nicht. Wenn es auf Plötzen geht fange ich in Zukunft mit einen 16er an. Falls nichts beißen sollte, kann ich immer noch auf den 18er übergehen. Und dann ist bei mir Schluss.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Für das ganz feine Plötzeln kann man durchaus auf fertigvorfächer zurückgreifen, sensas crystal rot gibt es mit 0,08er Leine und die Qualität fand ich immer gut. Aber mangels guter Bestände an meiner Strecke habe ich das nicht weiter verfolgt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber *mangels guter Bestände* an meiner Strecke




Vielleicht sind deine Aalmontagen nur zu grob ???

Rotaugen sind heikel......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


>


Danke fürs Teilen @phirania: Der schönste Film, den ich seit langem zum Thema Angeln auf Winterdöbel gesehen habe!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin fertig mit den Vorbereitungen, Sonntag steht das erste Hegeangeln der Saison an. Ich freue mich schon auf ein Baggerloch, das schwieriger nicht sein könnte bei diesen Wetterlagen.


Kannst du jetzt schon sagen, was für eine Tiefe in dem Baggerloch auf dich zukommt?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Kannst du jetzt schon sagen, was für eine Tiefe in dem Baggerloch auf dich zukommt?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Maximal 14 Meter, allerdings könnte der Veranstaltungsort noch verlegt werden, wegen Randeis. Erfahre ich in den nächsten 2 Stunden.


----------



## Jason

@Fantastic Fishing Randeis? Der Frost ist doch Hierzulande durch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Es ist schon so mit den Plötzen das sie zickig sein können! 
Kommt aber wie hier auch schon geschrieben wurde sehr auf das Gewässer drauf an. 
An einem großen Strom braucht man natürlich nicht anfangen mit Vanillemaden am Ufer ,es sei denn Sie wären zufällig dort ! Aus der Mitte des Stroms bekommt man Sie natürlich nicht gelockt. 
An einem kleinen Vereinssee klappt es aber doch recht oft. 
Natürlich rede ich auch von einer Anzahl Rotaugen die Wettkampfrelevant sind, eine Stückzahl kann man allerdings vorher natürlich niemals abschätzen. 
Auch 5 oder 6 Rotaugen können Viel sein ,wenn die anderen gar nichts fangen. 
Ne Garantie gibt es beim Angeln allerdings nie und nirgends, das machts doch eigentlich auch so spannend, finde ich. 
Wenn es nicht so toll läuft gehe ich auf jeden Fall auch auf 18er Haken runter mit 08er oder 10er Vorfach ,dann nimmt man natürlich alles was da kommt  
Wenn man allerdings Gewicht machen möchte, muss man manchmal etwas versuchen / ja riskieren  ?!
Dünnes Vorfach ja ,sehr kleine Haken wenn es nicht sein muss nicht unbedingt! 
Kostet mir zuviel Zeit um auf Gewicht zu kommen. 
Aber das ist wirklich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung / Taktik. ....ich hab damit auch schon kräftig daneben gelegen! 
   .....wenn man nicht im Wettkampf steckt und nur Zielfische beangeln möchte, muss man um große Plötzen zu bekommen, halt auch sehr oft den Fisch suchen und mit Futter und Aromen experimentieren, das die Brassen sich nicht gleich am Spot breit machen. 
Auch ich werde dieses Jahr, mal was neues antesten ; das hatte ich ja hier schon mal beschrieben ! Werde mit Bolo Ruten fischen  gehen und dabei das Für und wieder zum Stipen ,für mich persönlich abwägen .
Ich liebe es halt auch sehr ganz klassisch mit der Kopfrute ,ganz fein auf Plötzen zu fischen aber auch auf dicke Brassen und Barben in Rhein und Co .
Irgendwie, hat alles seine daseins Berechtigung 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Randeis? Der Frost ist doch Hierzulande durch.



Sicherlich, aber die Temperaturen fallen Nachts noch unterhalb von 0 Grad und dann hast du gefrorene Uferzonen, die vor 12 Uhr nicht auftauen. Startzeit ist 09.00 Uhr, bei mind. 20 Teilnehmern. Du hast nur eine gewissen Spielraum an Plätzen. lässt die Lose ziehen und wenn jemand Pech hat, sitzt er vor einer Scholle. Alles Scheisse, das Problem kenne ich auch aus den letzten Jahren. Mein ehemaliges Hausgewässer war beispielsweise am Freitag komplett zugefroren.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber die Temperaturen fallen Nachts noch unterhalb von 0 Grad und dann hast du gefrorene Uferzonen, die vor 12 Uhr nicht auftauen. Startzeit ist 09.00 Uhr, bei mind. 20 Teilnehmern. Du hast nur eine gewissen Spielraum an Plätzen. lässt die Lose ziehen und wenn jemand Pech hat, sitzt er vor einer Scholle. Alles Scheisse, das Problem kenne ich auch aus den letzten Jahren. Mein ehemaliges Hausgewässer war beispielsweise am Freitag komplett zugefroren.


Dann wünsche ich dir für morgen viel Petri. Ich hoffe, du wirst wieder nur Gutes berichten. Zieh ein gutes Los, dann rockst du das schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch Petri für morgen @Fantastic Fishing .....berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist! 
Glaube aber auch, das Euch Eis euch keinen Ärger machen wird .

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber die Temperaturen fallen Nachts noch unterhalb von 0 Grad und dann hast du gefrorene Uferzonen, die vor 12 Uhr nicht auftauen.


Ich möchte dir keineswegs widersprechen. Aber wie ich jetzt mit @Kochtopf am Baggersee war, war es in den Morgenstunden -5 Grad. Alle Pfützen dicke zugefroren, aber auf dem See kein Eis weit und breit. Auf der Hinfahrt zum See hatte ich auch so meine Bedenken. aber alles war gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

So, ich fasse mich kurz. Habe absolut klassisch geschneidert, werde mich aber weigern ne Tricolore zu hissen oder deren Hymne anzustimmen, so!
Ich hatte heute weder Fang, noch Biss noch auch nur einen einzigen Zupfer. Solche Tage gibt es im Winter am Fluß halt. Da wo ich heute saß und meinen Futterplatz aufbaute, war entweder kein Fisch, oder ich handelte falsch. Aber auch die ständig umherfliegenden Kormorane(am nervigsten war ein 3er Gespann) wirkten nicht gerade satt und zielsicher. Eigentlich wollte ich mich von klein bis groß hocharbeiten. Sprich, mit einem Pinkie beginnen und bei Nanobissen auf 1- mehrere Maden oder gar Mais/Made umsteigen. Schritt für Schritt. Da aber alles ausblieb, wechselte ich nach ca. 2 Stunden bei jedem Wurf immer die Beköderung. Mal ein Pinkie, mal Made, mal Caster/Made usw. . Hakengröße zu Beginn 18, am 0,10er Vorfach. Dabei hatte ich es aufgrund ausbleibender Aktivität auch belassen. Egal meine Herren, ich werde irgendwann schon noch zur richtigen Zeit, mit der richtigen Taktik am richtigen Ort sein und den Knoten an meinen Fluß dann platzen lassen und immer stetiger fangen. Lief ja bei den Döbeln ähnlich.
Schönes restliches WE Euch Allen!


----------



## rustaweli

Wünsche Dir auch alles Gute für Dein Fischen @Fantastic Fishing , sowie allen die noch, oder morgen draussen sind. Waren ja noch ein paar, oder?!


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Tut mir leid für dich, passiert aber ! Gerade bei dem Wetter kein Kunststück zu schneidern .
Beim nächsten Mal klappt es dann bestimmt wieder! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Schade @rustaweli Zu der Jahreszeit ist es nun mal nicht so einfach. Aber du warst an der frischen Luft.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, ich fasse mich kurz. Habe absolut klassisch geschneidert



Witzigerweise habe ich die letzten 4 Jahre immer beim ersten Ansitz nach Silvester geschneidert. Ausnahmslos. Zwei mal im Hafen, der einen recht soliden Bestand an Fisch bietet. Waren Kormorane da, hatte ich keinen einzigen Biss. (darum war ich auch Feedern bei Nacht im Dezember) Ich würde an deiner Stelle vorerst nichts ändern, die Bedingungen sind Land auf, Land unter, sehr bescheiden.


----------



## yukonjack

Auch ich habe in diesem Jahr schon 2 Schneidertage. Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag. FF viel Glück für morgen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

yukonjack schrieb:


> Auch ich habe in diesem Jahr schon 2 Schneidertage. Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag. FF viel Glück für morgen.



Ich habe mich gut vorbereitet, wird also ne Nullnummer. Der Austragungsort steht auch: Der Hafen, Feedern zwischen den Schiffen. Heureka! Traditionelles Schneidern, sagt meine Glaskugel.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gut vorbereitet, wird also ne Nullnummer


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Traditionelles Schneidern, sagt meine Glaskugel.



Ach, Du hast doch garantiert noch ein As im Ärmel. Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg, bin schon sehr gespannt.
hg
Minimax


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gut vorbereitet, wird also ne Nullnummer. Der Austragungsort steht auch: Der Hafen, Feedern zwischen den Schiffen. Heureka! Traditionelles Schneidern, sagt meine Glaskugel.


Würde dir gerne ein par Tipps geben aber ich kenne dein Gewässer nicht und bin eigtl. davon überzeugt das du schon weist wie man da rangehen muss.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, Du hast doch garantiert noch ein As im Ärmel. Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg, bin schon sehr gespannt.
> hg
> Minimax



Werter Minimax, alles ok bei Dir? Du wirkst in letzter Zeit so abwesend, bis teilweise distanziert. Was hat Dich vergrämt? Oder täuscht der Eindruck?


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Werter Minimax, alles ok bei Dir? Du wirkst in letzter Zeit so abwesend, bis teilweise distanziert. Was hat Dich vergrämt? Oder täuscht der Eindruck?


Hmmm, diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Aber man braucht auch mal eine Auszeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe zur Zeit nichts Sinnvolles oder Unterhaltsames hier beizutragen. Aber keine Sorge, ich beobachte den thread sehr genau.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ihr wart wenigstens schon los dieses Jahr, ich noch nicht. Mal sehen wann es klappt.

Viel Glück für morgen @Fantastic Fishing !


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit nichts Sinnvolles oder Unterhaltsames hier beizutragen. Aber keine Sorge, ich beobachte den thread sehr genau.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja ich hoffe auch das wir dich nicht verkrämt haben @Minimax .
Manchmal passiert soetwas ja ungewollt und unbemerkt. 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit nichts Sinnvolles oder Unterhaltsames hier beizutragen. Aber keine Sorge, ich beobachte den thread sehr genau.



Hm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit nichts Sinnvolles oder Unterhaltsames hier beizutragen. Aber keine Sorge, ich beobachte den thread sehr genau.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ihr wart wenigstens schon los dieses Jahr, ich noch nicht. Mal sehen wann es klappt.
> 
> Viel Glück für morgen @Fantastic Fishing !



Du übertreibst ja eh immer gleich maßlos! Von daher tut Dir ne Pause auch mal gut


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ich hoffe auch das wir dich nicht verkrämt haben @Minimax .
> Manchmal passiert soetwas ja ungewollt und unbemerkt.
> 
> LG Michael


Ach, den Minimax kann so leicht nichts erschüttern. Außerdem kann er gut Kontra bieten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bocinegro

Hallo Ükel ein frohes und gesundes 2020 noch an dieser Stelle,

ich überlege ja schon länger was ich mal informatives in eure lustige Runde werfen kann.
Jetzt kommts:
*GOFIO*
Verallgemeinert ist es ein Mehl aus verschiedenen Getreiden, das vor oder nach dem mahlen geröstet wird. Jede Mühle braut da ihr eigenes Süppchen, 
und die Produkte Unterscheiden sich teils extrem. Von Vollkorn mit sieben Getreiden in unterschiedlichen Körnungen gemahlen, bis hin zum feinen rein Weizen oder Mais Auszugsmehl, 
ist fast alles zu haben. Fast jedes Dorf bei uns auf den Kanaren hat eine Gofio Mühle. Aus der lokalen Küche nicht wegzudenken, 
aber jetzt kommt der Teil der für euch interessant ist

Auf den Kanaren wird ja sehr viel mit Teig geangelt und angefüttert. Ich habe da zwar nicht die riesen Praxis mit, interessiere mich aber sehr für die verschiedensten Angelmethoden, 
und probiere da natürlich auch rum. Gerade die besagten Vollkorn Varianten bestehen aus unterschiedlichsten Körnungen und Korn Bestandteilen, und genauso verhält sich das eben auch.
Schon bei meinen ersten Versuchen gabs Bilderbuch Futter Wolken und mit feinem Gofio sehr guten Teig. Trotz mittlerweile sehr guter Auswahl an fertig Futter Sorten, Pasten und und und  
schwören die meisten einheimischen Angler auf das Gofio Mehl als Hauptbestandteil ihrer Futter und Teige. Probiert es mal aus, wird euch bestimmt überraschen.
Dank der Globalisierung ja auch hier in Deutschland erhältlich. Viel Spass

Grüße Petri &  
tight lines


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn es in 5-6 Wochen endlich wieder schön wird, werde ich auch mal wieder gezielt auf Plötzen fischen.



In 5-6 Wochen wieder schön? Deinen Optimismus möchte ich haben... 



jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir keineswegs widersprechen. Aber wie ich jetzt mit @Kochtopf am Baggersee war, war es in den Morgenstunden -5 Grad. Alle Pfützen dicke zugefroren, aber auf dem See kein Eis weit und breit. Auf der Hinfahrt zum See hatte ich auch so meine Bedenken. aber alles war gut.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Naja euer Loch wart ja auch über 60m tief. Bis so eine Wassermenge ausgekühlt ist, dauert es entsprechend länger, das darf man nicht vergessen. Dementsprechend friert der natürlich auch nicht so schnell zu.

@Fantastic Fishing: Danke für die Hinweise! Ich hab (zufälligerweise) das gleiche Sandwichtoast und Futter wie du für deine Illustrationen ans Wasser geschleppt hast, das sollte schon passen mit der Rezeptur. Der große Feeder letztes Jahr hatte einfach eine abnorme Menge Futter aufgenommen (wohl eigentlich sowieso viel zu viel für den Winter), welches dann eben entsprechend Gewicht hatte und deswegen fester gedrückt werden musste, um nicht abzufallen. Da hat sich dann aber auch nach ner Minute teilweise nicht alles gelöst. Bei den kleinen Hybrid Feedern mit Schutzrand reicht deutlich weniger Druck zum sichern und da komme ich auch auf die ca. 20 Sekunden, bis bis es sich fast schlagartig löst, also ideal. Oder presst du das Futter richtig stramm an? Vielleicht muss ich dann nochmal in die Küche und rumtesten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> In 5-6 Wochen wieder schön? Deinen Optimismus möchte ich haben...
> 
> 
> 
> Naja euer Loch wart ja auch über 60m tief. Bis so eine Wassermenge ausgekühlt ist, dauert es entsprechend länger, das darf man nicht vergessen. Dementsprechend friert der natürlich auch nicht so schnell zu.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing: Danke für die Hinweise! Ich hab (zufälligerweise) das gleiche Sandwichtoast und Futter wie du für deine Illustrationen ans Wasser geschleppt hast, das sollte schon passen mit der Rezeptur. Der große Feeder letztes Jahr hatte einfach eine abnorme Menge Futter aufgenommen (wohl eigentlich sowieso viel zu viel für den Winter), welches dann eben entsprechend Gewicht hatte und deswegen fester gedrückt werden musste, um nicht abzufallen. Da hat sich dann aber auch nach ner Minute teilweise nicht alles gelöst. Bei den kleinen Hybrid Feedern mit Schutzrand reicht deutlich weniger Druck zum sichern und da komme ich auch auf die ca. 20 Sekunden, bis bis es sich fast schlagartig löst, also ideal. Oder presst du das Futter richtig stramm an? Vielleicht muss ich dann nochmal in die Küche und rumtesten.



Ich presse das Futter mit der Mould/Hand recht moderat an den MF. Löst sich der Mix nach 20 Sekunden, hast du ein perfektes Ergebnis.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja euer Loch wart ja auch über 60m tief. Bis so eine Wassermenge ausgekühlt ist, dauert es entsprechend länger, das darf man nicht vergessen. Dementsprechend friert der natürlich auch nicht so schnell zu.


Das klingt plausibel. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wie tief das Baggerloch von FF ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich presse das Futter mit der Mould/Hand recht moderat an den MF. Löst sich der Mix nach 20 Sekunden, hast du ein perfektes Ergebnis.



Alles klar, danke...dann bin ich wohl auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das klingt plausibel. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wie tief das Baggerloch von FF ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason



14m, steht weiter oben


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 14m, steht weiter oben


Die 14m sind aber nicht in der Mitte des Sees. An dem See, wo wir geangelt haben, ist in der Mitte bis zu 65m gebaggert worden. An den Uferzonen haben wir auf 8m draußen bei einer tiefe von 5-6m gefischt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 14m, steht weiter oben


Wenn die nur bis 14m baggern, können die nichts verdienen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, @Fantastic Fishing ! 
Feedern zwischen den Schiffen im Hafen hört sich spannend an (für mich).


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,unsere Mannschaft für den Rhein wird langsam komplett, unter anderem auch ein Angelkameraden mit sehr starker Sehbehinderung .
Es ist uns schon immer eine Ehrensache Ihn zum Angeln oder Veranstaltungen mitzunehmen. 
Er ist nicht nur ein Angler sondern auch ein sehr ambitionierter Hobbyfotograf .
Ich kenne ihn eigentlich nur, mit einer dicken Spiegelreflexkamera um den Hals mit einem gigantischen Stabblitz .
Vor vielen Jahren waren wir mal auf einer Angelmesse und er die Kamera natürlich dabei. 
Auf der Messe ,flüsterte ich dann zu allen " guckt mal wer da steht, Horst Hrubesch "
Alle wow ,wie cool! 
Unser Kamerad ,stellt sich ca 0,5 Meter hinter ihn und ruft mit zarter Stimme " Herr Hrubesch " 
Horst Hrubesch dreht sich um und gibt ein leises " Hmmmm " von sich! 
In diesem Moment fotografiert er Ihm mit dem gegantischem Blitz direkt und frontal ins Gesicht 
Hrubesch ganz laut " Aaaaahhhh meine Augen " alles steht fassungslos um uns rum ! An Peinlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten! 
Unser Kamerad " was hat er denn?  Er müsste es doch gewohnt sein fotografiert zu werden?  "
Ich sage " ja aber nicht mit dem Blitz aus 50 cm Entfernung "


LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mahlzeit Jungs.
Ich habe gerade in einem alten Buch einen interessanten Absatz gefunden, den ich euch gerne zeigen möchte. Er ist heute immernoch wahr.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ihr wart wenigstens schon los dieses Jahr, ich noch nicht. Mal sehen wann es klappt.
> 
> Viel Glück für morgen @Fantastic Fishing !


 

Aber du hast doch schon erste Vorbereitungen getroffen, oder welchen zweck hat das basteln im Keller gehabt .


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs.
> Ich habe gerade in einem alten Buch einen interessanten Absatz gefunden, den ich euch gerne zeigen möchte. Er ist heute immernoch wahr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335234


Von diesen Piepenbrings gibt es bei uns leider auch so einige. Diese Gier..., unvorstellbar. Das Erlebnis Angeln kennen die nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs.
> Ich habe gerade in einem alten Buch einen interessanten Absatz gefunden, den ich euch gerne zeigen möchte. Er ist heute immernoch wahr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335234



Das ist heutzutage aktueller den je !
Wenn wir hier nicht öffentlich wären ,könnte ich da so einiges beitragen! 
Ich sag nur Forellen Besatz. 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Forellen Besatz.


 Ja, 60 Forellen an einem Tag, das fällt unter Gier. Oder 250 bis 300 Seelachse mit 3 Mann in einem 10 PS offenem Kunststoffboot, einer am Motor und zwei am schöpfen, das sie nicht absaufen, das war schon keine Gier, das war der pure Unverstand. Aber das zeichnet eben den Menschen aus, die einen fangen so viel wie sie verbrauchen und die anderen kennen kein Maß.


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn die nur bis 14m baggern, können die nichts verdienen



Wir haben hier Sandabbauseen, die sind gerade mal 2 Meter tief, danach kommt dann schon Lehm. Also 65 mtr Baggertiefe ist schon eine richtige Hausnummer, gibt glaube ich nicht viele Baggerseen in dieser Tiefenordnung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber du hast doch schon erste Vorbereitungen getroffen, oder welchen zweck hat das basteln im Keller gehabt .



Jupp.
Vorbereitet bin ich. Warte nur noch auf dem passenden Moment.  

Ich gehe davon aus dass es nächste Woche klappt.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Dann drücken wir Dir schon mal die Daumen für die dicken Fische.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

Bitte Bitte geht alle angeln......
Damit ich im Geiste bei Euch sein kann .....


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wir haben hier Sandabbauseen, die sind gerade mal 2 Meter tief, danach kommt dann schon Lehm. Also 65 mtr Baggertiefe ist schon eine richtige Hausnummer, gibt glaube ich nicht viele Baggerseen in dieser Tiefenordnung.


Man kann sich sicher sein, dass da irgendwann Renken besetzt werden - und das quasi in der Nähe, spannend


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann sich sicher sein, dass da irgendwann denken besetzt werden - und das quasi in der Nähe, spannend



Leider nur normales,  Weißfisch, Brassen, Karpfen, Barsch, Hecht  vlt. Aal und Schleie. Und einmal im Jahr dann zu Ostern die obligatorischen Rebos.


----------



## geomas

Diese Gier, „den Eimer vollzumachen”, kenne ich eigentlich nur von den Meeresanglern - die Heringsangler hier im Stadthafen ausdrücklich eingeschlossen.


----------



## geomas

Angeln mit Madenkorb!
Angeln mit Bißanzeiger!

ohh, leider kein Friedfisch involviert - pardon!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Diese Gier, „den Eimer vollzumachen”, kenne ich eigentlich nur von den Meeresanglern - die Heringsangler hier im Stadthafen ausdrücklich eingeschlossen.



Oh dann musste mal herkommen wenn Forellen, Zander oder Aal gesetzt wird! 
Man bekommt den Eindruck dann nicht los, die guten Leute müssten sich den rest des Jahres davon ernähren! 
Fanglimit ,Anfütterverbot ,Fangbuch und vieles mehr sind dann nebensächlich! 
Tragt mich ans Wasser und holt mich nächsten Monat wieder !
Wenn trotz Fanglimit die Kühlboxen voll sind, dann werden die Fische halt ungekühlt gelagert .
Futterschleudern werden direkt vor die Brust gehalten und das Kreuz breit gemacht. ......das es der Angelkamerad hoffentlich nicht sieht ,habe ich meine 5 Forellen gefangen, trage ich im Buch nix ein und fahre an den nächsten See .
Weißfische die als Beifang an den Haken gehen werden todgeklobbt und achtlos weggeworfen! 
Könnte stundenlang so weitermachen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wir haben hier Sandabbauseen, die sind gerade mal 2 Meter tief, danach kommt dann schon Lehm. Also 65 mtr Baggertiefe ist schon eine richtige Hausnummer, gibt glaube ich nicht viele Baggerseen in dieser Tiefenordnung.


Stimmt, solche Baggerseen gibt es ja auch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich steige aus dem Auto, begrüße freundlich meine Kontrahenten. Ich gehe meines Weges zum Packwerk des Hafens, das Wasser beschnuppern. Ich sehe die goldenen Schnäbel der Kormorane im Licht der aufgehenden Sonne schimmern. Ich bin in meinem Element.

Nach 4 Stunden reiner Angelzeit gehen 20 Angler zum Wiegen. Niemand hat einen Fisch gefangen. Tradition die Verpflichtet, hochgradig ansteckend.


----------



## Tricast

@Fantastic Fishing : Dann hast Du ja alles richtig gemacht!! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Dann hast Du ja alles richtig gemacht!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ehrengaben wurden via Lose verteilt. Ich hatte die 1 gegriffen und mir eine neue Rolle ergattert.


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ehrengaben wurden via Lose verteilt. Ich hatte die 1 gegriffen und mir eine neue Rolle ergattert.


Dann hätte dir meine heutige, 60er Brasse ja etwas weitergeholfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann hätte dir meine heutige, 60er Brasse ja etwas weitergeholfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@J


yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann hätte dir meine heutige, 60er Brasse ja etwas weitergeholfen.



Ein 5 Zentimeter Kauli hätte schon gereicht, das habe ich, sowie der Rest der Truppe verzweifelt die letzten 10 Minuten vor Abpfiff am Packwerk versucht.


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> @J
> 
> 
> Ein 5 Zentimeter Kauli hätte schon gereicht, das habe ich, sowie der Rest der Truppe verzweifelt die letzten 10 Minuten vor Abpfiff am Packwerk versucht.


Wir haben heute mit 10 Mann ein gemütliches Angeln am Teich gemacht. So nur zum Spaß. 5 Fänger. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, je mehr man sich selbst unter Druck setzt, desto schlechter fängt man.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> @J
> 
> 
> Ein 5 Zentimeter Kauli hätte schon gereicht, das habe ich, sowie der Rest der Truppe verzweifelt die letzten 10 Minuten vor Abpfiff am Packwerk versucht.




Nichtmal n Kauli??

Das ist echt mager.....


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


>


Vielleicht auch nur 58cm !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

geomas schrieb:


> Angeln mit Madenkorb!
> Angeln mit Bißanzeiger!
> 
> ohh, leider kein Friedfisch involviert - pardon!


Danke! Ich liebe die alten, nicht hektischen und bescheidenen Angelfilme.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wir haben heute mit 10 Mann ein gemütliches Angeln am Teich gemacht. So nur zum Spaß. 5 Fänger. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, je mehr man sich selbst unter Druck setzt, desto schlechter fängt man.



Klar, wenn aber 20 Leute keinen Fischen fangen, niemand auch nur einen Fisch an der Leine hatte, war schon was faul. Kenne ich so auch nicht, bzw. hatte ich noch nie erlebt. Beim Hafen ist das aber ohnehin wegen der direkten Elbanbindung ne Geschichte für sich.

Am Ende auch Schnuppe, ich hab neues Spielzeug und bald gehts ja weiter. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nichtmal n Kauli??
> 
> Das ist echt mager.....



Nichts. Finster an der Story: Die Methode konnte frei gewählt werden. Es gab Feederangler auf Entfernungen bis 60 Meter (ich), Kopfrutenangler, Stipper, Matchangler und jemand hat sogar eine Futterspirale getestet. Ich glaube, es hatte auch nur eine Person nen Biss. Stell dir mal vor, der ganze Hafen befeuert von 20 Leuten auf allen Entfernungen mit diversen Techniken, darunter deutsche Meister, ein Weltmeister, zig Landescupsieger, Abbendorfangler und ich.

Sowas habe ich bisher beim Hegeangeln nicht erlebt. Ich möchte Besatz aus Berlin, sofort!


----------



## yukonjack

FF, es gibt Tage da sollte man gar nicht erst aufstehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich steige aus dem Auto, begrüße freundlich meine Kontrahenten. Ich gehe meines Weges zum Packwerk des Hafens, das Wasser beschnuppern. Ich sehe die goldenen Schnäbel der Kormorane im Licht der aufgehenden Sonne schimmern. Ich bin in meinem Element.
> 
> Nach 4 Stunden reiner Angelzeit gehen 20 Angler zum Wiegen. Niemand hat einen Fisch gefangen. Tradition die Verpflichtet, hochgradig ansteckend.



Das ist echt herb, aber immerhin nicht Letzter!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war vorhin am Kanal an einer Wendstelle und habe auf Brassen und Karpfen geangelt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wenn gar niemand gar nichts gefangen hat ist schon ne Hausnummer! 
Allerdings bei so vielen qualifizierten Anglern; dann weiß man wenigstens das man persönlich nichts falsch gemacht hat , ist wenigstens ein kleiner Trost! 
Ähnliche Situationen habe ich auch schon erlebt .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin am Kanal an einer Wendstelle und habe auf Brassen und Karpfen geangelt.



Schaumburg!  Ich nehme an dann meist du den MLK ? Da geht bei uns im Moment auch so gut wie nichts! 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

__





						woran hat et jelegen - Bing
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## phirania

Er angelt auch am Kanal:


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich stehe eigentlich mehr oder weniger in Kontakt mit holländischen Kanalangler ,am Twente Kanal , die Jungs sind zwar auch am Meckern, aber bisschen was geht da schon. 
Man muss natürlich auch sagen, auf Grund der Bestimmungen in Holland sind die da jetzt alle mit Made und Wurm am Werk ,dementsprechend wird natürlich auch mehr Friedfisch gefangen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@yukonjack: Petri zur Brasse! So nen Brummer jetzt zum Jahresauftakt hätte ich auch gern. Aber ich habe ja noch 4 Tage Urlaub. Vielleicht geht da ja noch was auf Brasse! 
@Fantastic Fishing: Auch Dir natürlich ein Petri zur neuen Rolle. Was sind eigentlich Abbendorfangler?
@Tobias85: Und auch Dir frischem Franzosen ein herzliches Petri. Es kann nicht immer klappen!

Ich will morgen mal wieder an die Weser. Da habe ich in den ersten beiden Monaten eines Jahres noch nie was gefangen. Aber auch die gräßlichsten Serien müssen ja irgendwann mal reißen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Auch Dir natürlich ein Petri zur neuen Rolle. Was sind eigentlich Abbendorfangler?



Abbendorf ist neben dem Silokanal sowas wie ein Mecca der Matchangler in Deutschland. Google einfach mal, du findest recht viele Infos zu diesem Ort und dem Vorfluter. Gemeinhin meinte ich mit Abbendorfanglern die "Nerds" des Friedfischangelns in punkto Wettkampf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

@phirania
Ich mag Bill Allens Channel (Easy Fishing) sehr gern. Er ist ehrlich, ungesponsert und bescheiden; fachlich überragend und zeigt das Angeln wie es ist, ohne Clickbaits, Massenfänge und Rießenfische. Bei seinen Filmen wird auch mal geschneidert.
Ein super Typ, großer Angler und tapferer Kämpfer gegen seine Krankheit. Möge Gott ihn schützen.


----------



## geomas

Meine Gedanken sind „bei den Schneiders” - schade, aber an manchen Wintertagen läufts eben zäh, sehr zäh.

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle, FF! 

Und Petri heil in Richtung yukonjack!


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @yukonjack: Petri zur Brasse! So nen Brummer jetzt zum Jahresauftakt hätte ich auch gern. Aber ich habe ja noch 4 Tage Urlaub. Vielleicht geht da ja noch was auf Brasse!
> 
> *Danke, im Vereinsteich bei uns, ca. 5ha groß und bis zu 20m tief läuft`s ganz gut. (Brassen u. Karpfen) Nicht die Mengen wie im Sommer aber immerhin. In der Aller (Raum Celle) im Moment deutlich schlechter.  Wenn Rotaugen, dann kapitale.*


----------



## Jason

@Fantastic Fishing Glückwunsch zu der neuen Angelrolle. Gute Frage, an was es gelegen hat, dass nichts gefangen wurde. So viele Profis am Werk und nicht ein Fisch. Habt ihr auch was am Haken gehabt?

@Wuemmehunter Viel Erfolg und Glück an der Weser. Zieh was raus und brech den Bann. 

@Tobias85 Dein Schneidern hast du lustig dargestellt. Ich habe es jetzt selbst erfahren müssen, wie schwer es ist bei der kalten Jahreszeit was zu fangen. Bei mir und @Kochtopf waren es Last Minute Plötzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

War eben im heimischen Rutenwald und habe fast nicht mehr herausgefunden.
Dabei ist der letzte Neuzugang noch gar nicht eingetroffen.
Pfff, für etwas mehr Ordnung hab ich eben noch Futterale und Sleeves bestellt.

Der Wetterbereicht verspricht Temperaturen über null, aber auch Regen und allgemeine „Gräue”.
Die erste Session 2020 wird wohl in der Unterwarnow („Fluß nebenan”) stattfinden, da es die Karte für die „LAV-Pool-Gewässer” erst am Sonnabend gibt.
Mal sehen, wann ich in der Woche losziehe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Abbendorf ist neben dem Silokanal sowas wie ein Mecca der Matchangler in Deutschland. Google einfach mal, du findest recht viele Infos zu diesem Ort und dem Vorfluter. Gemeinhin meinte ich mit Abbendorfanglern die "Nerds" des Friedfischangelns in punkto Wettkampf.



Da hab ich jahrelang ganz in der Nähe gewohnt , ist ja nicht weit von Wittenberge ,könnte sehr gut sein, das wir uns dort schon einmal über den Weg gelaufen sind? 
Wohnst du auch in der Prignitz @Fantastic Fishing ?

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da hab ich jahrelang ganz in der Nähe gewohnt , ist ja nicht weit von Wittenberge ,könnte sehr gut sein, das wir uns dort schon einmal über den Weg gelaufen sind?
> Wohnst du auch in der Prignitz @Fantastic Fishing ?
> 
> LG Michael



Nein, ich wohne in Tangermünde (Landkreis Stendal), direkter Nachbar der Prignitz. Von dort kommen aber so einige Angler in unsere Gefilde. Alles was mit Sensas zu tun hat, sowie einige Brandenburger. Ist ja alles dicht zusammen und praktisch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nein, ich wohne in Tangermünde (Landkreis Stendal), direkter Nachbar der Prignitz. Von dort kommen aber so einige Angler in unsere Gefilde. Alles was mit Sensas/Ricos Angelshop zu tun hat und Sensas Team1, sowie einige Brandenburger. Ist ja alles dicht zusammen und praktisch.



Tangermünde kenne ich! 
Durch den Landkreis Stendal kam und komme ich öfter durch  ( Osterburg ,Arendsee ) schöne Ecke! 
Euer Team ist mir ein Begriff 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Tangermünde kenne ich!
> Durch den Landkreis Stendal kam und komme ich öfter durch  ( Osterburg ,Arendsee ) schöne Ecke!
> Euer Team ist mir ein Begriff
> 
> LG Michael



Ich gehöre keinem der Teams von Sensas an, ich angle nur Regelmäßig mit den Jungs. Tangermünde ist schon ein nettes Städtchen, mit einigen Highlites. Schöner Elbhafen, mittelalterlicher Flair, viel Wasser und dann gibt es noch mich.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich gehöre keinem der Teams von Sensas an, ich angle nur Regelmäßig mit den Jungs. Tangermünde ist schon ein nettes Städtchen, mit einigen Highlites. Schöner Elbhafen, mittelalterlicher Flair, viel Wasser und dann gibt es noch mich.



Lach !
Stendal hat einen schönen Hafen! 
Ich bin in Wittenberge im Hafen ,auch heute noch öfters mal am Angeln ,natürlich auch in der Elbe .....

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Lach !
> Stendal hat einen schönen Hafen!
> Ich bin in Wittenberge im Hafen ,auch heute noch öfters mal am Angeln ,natürlich auch in der Elbe .....
> 
> LG Michael



Der Hafen in Stendal ist Legendär. Nennt sich Asylheim. (Vorsicht, Sarkasmus)  

Wittenberge habe ich viel während meiner Zeit bei der Bundeswehr passiert, auf dem Weg nach dem Glöwen, von dort nach Havelberg. Schönes Städtchen, viel Wasser und einen wesentlich größeren Hafen als bei uns in Tangermünde. Im Prinzip haben wir hier nur ein Hafenbecken, knappe 80 Meter bis 100 Meter breit, vielleicht nen guten Kilometer lang und abhängig vom Pegel der Elbe. Die meisten Stellen sind kaum tiefer als der Fluss, einige Abschnitte phasenweise jetzt unterhalb von 2 Metern.

Darum ist das "Ding" auch so hinterlistig. Die Fische ziehen schnell rein, aber auch schnell wieder raus. Gestern noch 30 Kilogramm an Brassen, morgen keine 3 Güstern. Ich möchte aber nicht meckern, so ein Gewässer ist trotzdem Luxus.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Hafen in Stendal ist Legendär. Nennt sich Asylheim. (Vorsicht, Sarkasmus)
> 
> Wittenberge habe ich viel während meiner Zeit bei der Bundeswehr passiert, auf dem Weg nach dem Glöwen, von dort nach Havelberg. Schönes Städtchen, viel Wasser und einen wesentlich größeren Hafen als bei uns in Tangermünde. Im Prinzip haben wir hier nur ein Hafenbecken, knappe 80 Meter bis 100 Meter breit, vielleicht nen guten Kilometer lang und abhängig vom Pegel der Elbe. Die meisten Stellen sind kaum tiefer als der Fluss, einige Abschnitte phasenweise jetzt unterhalb von 2 Metern.
> 
> Darum ist das "Ding" auch so hinterlistig. Die Fische ziehen schnell rein, aber auch schnell wieder raus. Gestern noch 30 Kilogramm an Brassen, morgen keine 3 Güstern. Ich möchte aber nicht meckern, so ein Gewässer ist trotzdem Luxus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335291



Wirklich tolles Foto !
Und tolle Ecke!  Die Jungs von Sensas sind natürlich über die Region hinaus bekannt!
Glaube Marco aus dem Team fischt da auch öfter?  Kann aber sein das ich mich da vertue ?
2006 waren Sie bei Browning auf dem Cup sehr erfolgreich 
Und natürlich nicht nur da !
Das macht jetzt richtig Lust und Laune 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wirklich tolles Foto !
> Und tolle Ecke!  Die Jungs von Sensas sind natürlich über die Region hinaus bekannt!
> Glaube Marco aus dem Team fischt da auch öfter?  Kann aber sein das ich mich da vertue ?
> 2006 waren Sie bei Browning auf dem Cup sehr erfolgreich
> Und natürlich nicht nur da !
> Das macht jetzt richtig Lust und Laune
> 
> LG Michael



Marco selbst hat bei uns noch nicht mitgeangelt, aber dafür das ganze Team, sowie Rico und Antje von "Ricos Angelshop" aus Wittenberge. Witzigerweise hat einer der Stipperweltmeister (kenne ich nicht persönlich) von Sensas bei uns eine Tankstelle gepachtet und verkauft dort Gerät, Köder, Angelbekleidung.

Gefühlt: Sensas übernimmt den Ort.   

Ist auch kein Zufall, das ich dank guter Platzierungen viel Ausrüstung von den "Franzosen" ergattert habe. Kiepe, Kescher, diverse Lockstoffe und Futter, Anbauteile für die Kiepe und jetzt eine Rolle. Bisher hinterlässt der Kram aber ein wirklich guten Eindruck. Mal sehen, vielleicht kaufe ich mir mal ne Feederrute aus deren Sortiment. Browining wird ja leider immer schwächer und preispolitisch paradox.


----------



## Waller Michel

Rico ist der in Wittenberge umgezogen?  @Fantastic Fishing 
Weil wo er früher drin war ist er nicht mehr! 
Hatte voriges Jahr vor dem Laden gestanden und da war leer ?

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Rico ist der in Wittenberge umgezogen?  @Fantastic Fishing
> Weil wo er früher drin war ist er nicht mehr!
> Hatte voriges Jahr vor dem Laden gestanden und da war leer ?
> 
> LG Michael



Du, keine Ahnung. Ich war weder im alten, noch im neuen Lokal. Er hat seinen Laden aber noch, ziemlich sicher. Ich kenne die Leute auch nur von den Veranstaltungen bei uns und das auch nur Flüchtig, nichts darüber hinaus. (was das Sensas Team Richtung Wittenberge angeht, wir haben ja hier auch ein eigenes)


----------



## Waller Michel

Okay danke für die Info .....wäre schade gewesen wenn Er zu gemacht hätte, früher war er mal mitten in der Stadt in Wittenberge ,nehme an Er hat jetzt irgendwo einen größeren Laden, das Internet ist leider nicht aktuell diesbezüglich. 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

#Browning
Also mit der Black Magic die du seinerzeit empfohlen hattest bin ich sehr zufrieden @Fantastic Fishing - inwiefern hat Browning abgebaut? Die haben den hochpreissektor ausgebaut, jo, aber ist die Qualität wirklich schlechter geworden? Dass nur 2 Wechselspitzen mitkommen (glaube ich) ist für mich kein Dealbreaker grundsätzlich, falls ich leichteres brauchen sollte (und bei 3 mal im Jahr stillwasser ist das eher fragwürdig für mich) kann ich ja passende Spitzen kaufen.

#sensas
Ruten und Rollen sind für mich eine Blackbox, da würde ich liebend gerne mehr drüber erfahren - die günstigeren Bolos, Feeder und Matchruten... kenne niemanden hier im Umkreis dessen Sensastackle über Futtereimer und Angelschirm hinaus geht, irgendwie ist die Marke in D eher für Nubbsies und Futter bekannt, jedenfalls für Herrn und Frau Breitgesäß


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #Browning
> Also mit der Black Magic die du seinerzeit empfohlen hattest bin ich sehr zufrieden @Fantastic Fishing - inwiefern hat Browning abgebaut? Die haben den hochpreissektor ausgebaut, jo, aber ist die Qualität wirklich schlechter geworden? Dass nur 2 Wechselspitzen mitkommen (glaube ich) ist für mich kein Dealbreaker grundsätzlich, falls ich leichteres brauchen sollte (und bei 3 mal im Jahr stillwasser ist das eher fragwürdig für mich) kann ich ja passende Spitzen kaufen.
> 
> #sensas
> Ruten und Rollen sind für mich eine Blackbox, da würde ich liebend gerne mehr drüber erfahren - die günstigeren Bolos, Feeder und Matchruten... kenne niemanden hier im Umkreis dessen Sensastackle über Futtereimer und Angelschirm hinaus geht, irgendwie ist die Marke in D eher für Nubbsies und Futter bekannt, jedenfalls für Herrn und Frau Breitgesäß



Die Black-Magic Serie war auch mal eine solide Bank im mittelpreisigen Segment. Browning hat diese Produktreihe aber überarbeitet, bzw. nach unten korrigiert, preislich, als auch in der Qualität. Die neuen Feederruten mit Label "Black Magic" sind super Günstig, super Schwer, super Einheitsbrei ohne Linie und Verstand. Selbiges wie bei der Easybox, der Nachfolger ist ein Witz und sogar ohne Ausbesserungen der Fehler beim alten, aber noch wesentlich besseren Modells. Kurzform: Die Kaufen einfach nur im mittleren Sortiment recht seltsame Dinge ein. Bei den Commerical Rods auch recht ähnlich: Neue Serie, eine Spitze weniger, dies anderen beiden dafür sehr grob.

Das brauchbare Zeugs geht dafür erst ab 150 Euros aufwärts im Ladenpreis los und mein Problem daran ist: Du kriegst recht ähnliche Ruten (zumindest im selben Aufgabengebiet) für die Hälfte. Vergleichweise Black Magic LM damals zu den Black Arrows 200 von Sensas. Richtig gute Stöcker für das Stillwasser, was macht Browning? Bringt die Silverlite für 200 Euros raus und sägt die starken Magics ab. Das geht die Reihe so durch, du hast einfach keine Ruten zum Feedern auf dem Niveau der anderen Hersteller mit goldener Mitte. Damals gab es recht gute Method Feeder Ruten für 80 Euro, jetzt kannst du auf 50 Gramm Modelle in kurzer Ausführung zurückgreifen oder dich an der neuen "Hyperdrome" MF-Rute ergötzen. Dort werden sogenannte "Solid Spitzen" verwendet, also quasi eine 1,1 Meter lange Spitze. Natürlich passt somit keine einzige normale Feederspitze in diese Rute. Wobei ich das Konzept interessant finde, wäre da nicht wieder dieser Umstand:

Es ist die einzige MF-Rute im Katalog bei Browning, mit einem Wurfgewicht aufwärts von 50 Gramm und einer Länge über 3 Metern. Ich werde das Ding aus Neugier kaufen, tun es mir aber nicht viele Menschen gleich, kommt eben, was kommen muss. Browning sägt die Serie ab, ich habe nicht die Ersatzspitzen und werde in Zukunft keine Erwerben können. Diese Unlogik und viele weitere Kleinigkeiten stören mich gerade an dieser Marke. Da fehlt einfach das Basissortiment, wo du Vertrauen aufbauen kannst. Jedes Jahr reißen sie die soliden Mauern ein und du stehst bei Null. (schlimmer als bei anderen Herstellern)


----------



## rutilus69

Und Browning scheint momentan Probleme mit der Ersatzteil-Lieferung zu haben.
Mein Händler hat am 20.11.2019 die Ersatzspitze für meine Stippe bestellt - bis heute nicht angekommen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

+++Eilmeldung +++Eilmeldung +++Eilmeldung ++
Der Bann st gebrochen! Es ist mir erstmalig gelungen, an einem Januartag in der Weser zu fangen. Es war ein 33 cm langes Rotaugen. Richtig klasse.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @Wuemmehunter !!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und Browning scheint momentan Probleme mit der Ersatzteil-Lieferung zu haben.
> Mein Händler hat am 20.11.2019 die Ersatzspitze für meine Stippe bestellt - bis heute nicht angekommen.



Das kriegen sie ja normalerweise gut hin und das Sortiment ist recht Klasse, aber die letzten beiden Jahren ist gefühlt der Wurm drin. Gut gelingen, das dein Ersatzteil noch eintrifft!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> +++Eilmeldung +++Eilmeldung +++Eilmeldung ++
> Der Bann st gebrochen! Es ist mir erstmalig gelungen, an einem Januartag in der Weser zu fangen. Es war ein 33 cm langes Rotaugen. Richtig klasse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335308


Dickes Petri
Dann fängt das Jahr doch gut für dich an...


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch dickes Petri @Wuemmehunter .....das ist doch top !

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch @Fantastic Fishing zur Rolle und @yukonjack zur Brasse!


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> +++Eilmeldung +++Eilmeldung +++Eilmeldung ++
> Der Bann st gebrochen! Es ist mir erstmalig gelungen, an einem Januartag in der Weser zu fangen. Es war ein 33 cm langes Rotaugen. Richtig klasse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335308



Herrlich, dickes Petri! Feedern mit Made?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für die Petris, Jungs! Ja, ich habe gefeedert. Die ersten zwei Stunden mit Made/Caster. Dann bin ich auf Dendros umgestiegen und hatte zehn Minuten später den ersten Biss, den ich versemmelt habe. Ne halbe Stunde später der nächste Biss, den ich parieren konnte. So, und jetzt sind Ferdi und ich so langsam durchgefroren und machen uns auf den Heimweg.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum dammbrechenden Plötz, lieber @Wuemmehunter !
Schön, daß sich Dein „Wagemut” ausgezahlt hat. Schlechte Vorzeichen können mit der Zeit ja auch mal verblassen.


----------



## phirania

Hätte da mal eine Frage an die Futterspezialisten hier.
Hat schon mal jemand mit Tee im Anfutter experimentiert.?


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage an die Futterspezialisten hier.
> Hat schon mal jemand mit Tee im Anfutter experimentiert.?




Irgendwo in den Tiefen des Netzes hab ich was zum Thema Tee im Futter gesehen:









						Keine Bisse beim Angeln? Kein Problem! | 16er-Haken.de
					

Keine Bisse beim Angeln? Die Fische sind aber am Platz? Es sind die kleinen Tipps und Tricks, um den Fang während Beißflauten zu verbessern!




					www.16er-haken.de


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage an die Futterspezialisten hier.
> Hat schon mal jemand mit Tee im Anfutter experimentiert.?



Also ich hab damit noch nicht experimentiert da außer vielleicht Früchtetee nicht in meine Aromen passt. 
Fruchtaroma nehme ich wiederum als Fertigaroma !
Ich persönlich kann mir Tee nicht so super gut vorstellen. .....kann mich aber natürlich auch täuschen 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Na dann hoffe ich es demnächst mal austesten zu können..


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Leute, heute brachten die Boten ein großes, langes, ganz leichtes Paket und ein kleines, kompaktes, schweres Päckchen.

Letzteres kam aus der Oberpfalz und enthielt neben den für das erstaunlich hohe Gewicht verantwortlichen Bleien und selbstgebauten Futterkörben auch federleichte Posen aus der Werkstatt des lieben @dawurzelsepp . 
Danke dafür und auch vielen Dank für die mitgesandten Posenbaumaterialien. Die begreife ich als Aufforderung, es selbst einmal zu versuchen.

Morgen werde ich ein paar (hoffentlich schöne) Posen-Fotos am Fluß nebenan machen. Also auch an dieser Stelle einen ganz herzlichen Dank an Dawurzelsepp und auch an Jason, dessen Weihnachtsüberraschung ich dem Stammtisch bislang vorenthalten habe!


----------



## phirania

Keine Bisse beim Angeln? Kein Problem! | 16er-Haken.de    
Super Tip Danke.
Werde die Tage mal etwas Experimentieren....


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter Dickes Petri ,das ist doch top !


----------



## phirania

Wer ist dabei....?
Evtl. auch hier aus meiner Gegend.....?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> +++Eilmeldung +++Eilmeldung +++Eilmeldung ++
> Der Bann st gebrochen! Es ist mir erstmalig gelungen, an einem Januartag in der Weser zu fangen. Es war ein 33 cm langes Rotaugen. Richtig klasse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335308




Petri Heil, Stephan!

Damit beginnt die diesjährige ÜKC ja richtig gut für dich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke, Professor! Auf jeden Fall und ich freue mich tierisch über diesen Fisch, nicht nur weil er meinen Weser-Winter-Fluch beendet hat, sondern auch weil es mein bislang größter Plötz ist!


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter ein herzliches Petri auch von meiner Seite. 33cm..... Respekt 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Danke, Professor! Auf jeden Fall und ich freue mich tierisch über diesen Fisch, nicht nur weil er meinen Weser-Winter-Fluch beendet hat, sondern auch weil es mein bislang größter Plötz ist!



Dein größtes Rotauge überhaupt?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

zumindest seit ich ein Fangbuch führe und das ist seit 2012. Ein Ü30 hatte ich bislang noch nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> zumindest seit ich ein Fangbuch führe und das ist seit 2012. Ein Ü30 hatte ich bislang noch nicht.



Ich dachte erst, dieser PB galt nur der Weser. Endlich hat jemand noch beschissenere Rotaugenbestände wie  ich. 

Gratulation zur Bestmarke!


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 335322
> 
> Wer ist dabei....?
> Evtl. auch hier aus meiner Gegend.....?



Also Interesse hab ich schon, kann ich allerdings erst kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich dort hingehe ,hab meine ganzen Termine noch nicht für 2020 .


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> zumindest seit ich ein Fangbuch führe und das ist seit 2012. Ein Ü30 hatte ich bislang noch nicht.



Es scheint der Monat der großen Fische zu sein !
In Holland hat ein deutscher einen neuen Barschrekord aufgestellt. .....gibt's hier im Forum auch einen Thread dazu 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> zumindest seit ich ein Fangbuch führe und das ist seit 2012. Ein Ü30 hatte ich bislang noch nicht.


Naja, ob die Bestände gut oder weniger gut sind, kann ich gar nicht sagen, weil ich (außer zum Köfi Stippen) bislang nie gezielt auf Rotaugen gefischt habe. Aber so ein größeres Rotaugen macht schon Spaß und weckt etwas den Ehrgeiz sich mal intensiver mit Ihnen auseinanderzusetzen und die Plötzen nicht mehr nur als Beifang zu betrachten.


----------



## geomas

Ein 100-Prozent-Rotauge über 30cm hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Hatte (Winter 2018/2019?) größere Plötz-ähnliche Fische in der sehr späten Dämmerung, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob es „reinrassige” Rotaugen waren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Black-Magic Serie war auch mal eine solide Bank im mittelpreisigen Segment. Browning hat diese Produktreihe aber überarbeitet, bzw. nach unten korrigiert, preislich, als auch in der Qualität. Die neuen Feederruten mit Label "Black Magic" sind super Günstig, super Schwer, super Einheitsbrei ohne Linie und Verstand. Selbiges wie bei der Easybox, der Nachfolger ist ein Witz und sogar ohne Ausbesserungen der Fehler beim alten, aber noch wesentlich besseren Modells. Kurzform: Die Kaufen einfach nur im mittleren Sortiment recht seltsame Dinge ein. Bei den Commerical Rods auch recht ähnlich: Neue Serie, eine Spitze weniger, dies anderen beiden dafür sehr grob.
> 
> Das brauchbare Zeugs geht dafür erst ab 150 Euros aufwärts im Ladenpreis los und mein Problem daran ist: Du kriegst recht ähnliche Ruten (zumindest im selben Aufgabengebiet) für die Hälfte. Vergleichweise Black Magic LM damals zu den Black Arrows 200 von Sensas. Richtig gute Stöcker für das Stillwasser, was macht Browning? Bringt die Silverlite für 200 Euros raus und sägt die starken Magics ab. Das geht die Reihe so durch, du hast einfach keine Ruten zum Feedern auf dem Niveau der anderen Hersteller mit goldener Mitte. Damals gab es recht gute Method Feeder Ruten für 80 Euro, jetzt kannst du auf 50 Gramm Modelle in kurzer Ausführung zurückgreifen oder dich an der neuen "Hyperdrome" MF-Rute ergötzen. Dort werden sogenannte "Solid Spitzen" verwendet, also quasi eine 1,1 Meter lange Spitze. Natürlich passt somit keine einzige normale Feederspitze in diese Rute. Wobei ich das Konzept interessant finde, wäre da nicht wieder dieser Umstand:
> 
> Es ist die einzige MF-Rute im Katalog bei Browning, mit einem Wurfgewicht aufwärts von 50 Gramm und einer Länge über 3 Metern. Ich werde das Ding aus Neugier kaufen, tun es mir aber nicht viele Menschen gleich, kommt eben, was kommen muss. Browning sägt die Serie ab, ich habe nicht die Ersatzspitzen und werde in Zukunft keine Erwerben können. Diese Unlogik und viele weitere Kleinigkeiten stören mich gerade an dieser Marke. Da fehlt einfach das Basissortiment, wo du Vertrauen aufbauen kannst. Jedes Jahr reißen sie die soliden Mauern ein und du stehst bei Null. (schlimmer als bei anderen Herstellern)



Ich hatte zu Weihnachten eine Black Magic Matchrute verschenkt .
Ein wenig schwer war sie auf jeden Fall! 
Der erste Qualitätseindruck jedoch gut. 
Am Wasser getestet war ich auch zufrieden. Die Aktion war von 3 bis 18 Gramm WG durchweg zufriedenstellend. 
Das war natürlich nur ein kurzer subjektiver Eindruck von dieser einen Rute aus dieser Serie. 
Die gängigen Marken die ich meist so kaufe sind Daiwa ,Mossela ,Sportex ,Black Cat und Fox .Auch noch Sensas und DAM .....hab noch paar ältere Sachen von Browning und da kann man auch nicht meckern. ..auch paar Rollen von Shimano finde ich klasse .


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Amnesia?

Benutzt jemand hier Amnesia oder andere „Memory Free” - Mono für Feedermontagen oder als Schlagschnur?
Bin gerade am sortieren meiner Bestände und hab so'n Zeugs gefunden. 
Hatte die Amnesia, falls die Erinnerung nicht trügt, für Mundschnüre beim Angeln auf der Ostsee benutzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Amnesia?
> 
> Benutzt jemand hier Amnesia oder andere „Memory Free” - Mono für Feedermontagen oder als Schlagschnur?
> Bin gerade am sortieren meiner Bestände und hab so'n Zeugs gefunden.
> Hatte die Amnesia, falls die Erinnerung nicht trügt, für Mundschnüre beim Angeln auf der Ostsee benutzt.


Zunächst einmal: was war in dem langen Paket drin?  und heisst memory free dass sie nicht kringelt? Dass sie sich nach Dehnung wieder zusammen zieht?


----------



## geomas

Haha, hast gut aufgepaßt, el Potto! 
In dem langen, leichten und etwas zerknautschen Paket war eine Bomb-Rute mit seltsamen Griff drin, die ich der Stammtischgemeinde sicherlich demnächst vorstellen werde.

Die Sunset Amnesia und Sufix Memory Free sind sich (bis auf die Farbe) sehr ähnlich. Sie wirken seltsam steif, scheinen nicht zu „kinken”. Also wenn man sie knickt, nimmt die Schnur schnell wieder die ursprüngliche Form an.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Amnesia?
> 
> Benutzt jemand hier Amnesia oder andere „Memory Free” - Mono für Feedermontagen oder als Schlagschnur?
> Bin gerade am sortieren meiner Bestände und hab so'n Zeugs gefunden.
> Hatte die Amnesia, falls die Erinnerung nicht trügt, für Mundschnüre beim Angeln auf der Ostsee benutzt.


Ich glaube @Andal schwört auf die Amnesia, oder war es @Matrix85 . Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher


----------



## geomas

@Dai (wo steckt er überhaupt, komm doch mal wieder vorbei!) war es (glaub ich), der vorgebundene Feedermontage mit ans Wasser genommen hat.
Hab ich so nie probiert, auch ne Schlagschnur war bislang nie nötig.
Vielleicht fiel der Name Amnesia in diesem Zusammenhang? Muß mal die Suche bemühen (hätte ich, logo zuerst machen sollen).


----------



## geomas

Andal hatte Amnesia, einer ganz schnellen Suche zufolge, als Aal-Vorfachmaterial ins Spiel gebracht.

Ansonsten ist das Zeugs wohl extrem abriebfest, wird sehr gerne von den Brandungsanglern benutzt. Und ein Boardie benutzt Amnesia für ein Stiff-Rig (???) beim Karpfenangeln - muß ich mal googlen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich nutze auch vorgebundene Schlagschnüre (komplett mit Montage) auf Wickelbrettern, allerdings keine Amesia oder dergleichen. In der Regel normale Mono mit etwas Dehnung auf doppelte Rutenlänge.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Andal hatte Amnesia, einer ganz schnellen Suche zufolge, als Aal-Vorfachmaterial ins Spiel gebracht.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Zeugs wohl extrem abriebfest, wird sehr gerne von den Brandungsanglern benutzt. Und ein Boardie benutzt Amnesia für ein Stiff-Rig (???) beim Karpfenangeln - muß ich mal googlen.



Ja würde Sinn machen! 
Andal angelt viel im Rhein, da sind die Verhältnisse in Punkto Schlagschnur oft ähnlich wie beim Brandungsangeln 
Ich hab da zum Bleistift beim Feedern auch immer was kräftiges mit natürlich wenig Dehnung vorgeschaltet .

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Bislang brauchte ich ne Schlagschnur nicht - mal sehen, wie sich meine Angelei entwickelt.
1-2 vergleichsweise rückgratstarke Feederruten hab ich schon mal, falls ich mit denen doch auf Distanz fische, könnte ne Schlagschnur schon sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja auch auf mittlere Distanzen wenn man Muschelbänke oder scharfkantige Steinbänke hat kann eine Schlagschnur schon schnell Sinn machen. ...sogar in einem stehenden Gewässer. 
In einem großen Strom, mit viel Strömung, gerade wenn man mit Geflecht arbeitet fast ein Muss. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, liebe Leute, heute brachten die Boten ein großes, langes, ganz leichtes Paket und ein kleines, kompaktes, schweres Päckchen.
> 
> Letzteres kam aus der Oberpfalz und enthielt neben den für das erstaunlich hohe Gewicht verantwortlichen Bleien und selbstgebauten Futterkörben auch federleichte Posen aus der Werkstatt des lieben @dawurzelsepp .
> Danke dafür und auch vielen Dank für die mitgesandten Posenbaumaterialien. Die begreife ich als Aufforderung, es selbst einmal zu versuchen.
> 
> Morgen werde ich ein paar (hoffentlich schöne) Posen-Fotos am Fluß nebenan machen. Also auch an dieser Stelle einen ganz herzlichen Dank an Dawurzelsepp und auch an Jason, dessen Weihnachtsüberraschung ich dem Stammtisch bislang vorenthalten habe!


 
Bin schon auf deinen Bericht und deine schönen Fotos gespannt 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, hast gut aufgepaßt, el Potto!
> In dem langen, leichten und etwas zerknautschen Paket war eine Bomb-Rute mit seltsamen Griff drin, die ich der Stammtischgemeinde sicherlich demnächst vorstellen.



Okuma Carbonite?


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Okuma Carbonite?



Ne, ne Okuma fehlt bislang als Rute - aber die supergünstigen Carbonites hab ich als Rollen für meine nicht so edlen Ruten.


edit: das Wickelbild auf der Zweitspule geht wohl auf meine Kappe:






22€-Rolle Okuma Carbonite 2m


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Bislang brauchte ich ne Schlagschnur nicht - mal sehen, wie sich meine Angelei entwickelt.
> 1-2 vergleichsweise rückgratstarke Feederruten hab ich schon mal, falls ich mit denen doch auf Distanz fische, könnte ne Schlagschnur schon sinnvoll sein.


Ich behaupte: für normale Distanzen bis 40m braucht man im Regelfall (Muschelbänke und so mal ausgenommen) nicht zwingend schlagschnur, wenn man mit Mono fischt. Schaden wird es aber auch kaum


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja das mache ich auch so ,bei billigen Ruten ohne größere Anforderungen irgendwelche Art habe ich wenn es passt Spinnrollen von DAM drauf und zwar die FZ Serie .....sind günstig und wirklich nicht schlecht! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

^^ genau so denke ich auch. Geflecht nutze ich (bislang) beim Friedfisch-Angeln nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich behaupte: für normale Distanzen bis 40m braucht man im Regelfall (Muschelbänke und so mal ausgenommen) nicht zwingend schlagschnur, wenn man mit Mono fischt. Schaden wird es aber auch kaum


 
Bei Mono nicht unbedingt, sehe ich auch so ,bei geflochtener ,gerade bei Schiffsverkehr, scharfen Steinen Muscheln etc ....machts schon Sinn .

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ genau so denke ich auch. Geflecht nutze ich (bislang) beim Friedfisch-Angeln nicht.


Gibt sinkende Geflecht recht günstig und mE in vernünftiger Qualität bei Ali


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ genau so denke ich auch. Geflecht nutze ich (bislang) beim Friedfisch-Angeln nicht.



Im Rhein, gerade im Sommer bei Niedrigwasser muss man oft bis in die Fahrrinne der Schiffe kommen, da feeder ich mit ner 4,20 Meter 180 Gramm WG mit geflochtener ( Daiwa Morethan 12x ) und Speedkörben ........je nach Stelle sind dann Würfe um die 100 Meter nötig! Da kommt man mit ner Mono kaum noch hin .

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Also wenn ich nicht gezwungen bin, mit Geflecht zu angeln, dann lasse ich es lieber (im Friedfisch-Bereich).

Eine vergleichsweise dünne Mono als Hauptschnur + Schlagschnur kann ich mir eher als praktisch bei meinen Angelsituationen vorstellen.
Und am allerliebsten fische ich ja ohnehin die alte Swingtip oder ne Picker und dann im Nahbereich (innerhalb der Reichweite einer langen Pole).
Mein erster „guter Fisch” 2019 war ne Tinca, die kam überraschend Ende Februar an Land - auch mit Hilfe ner alten ABU Legerlite.
Bin schon gespannt, was sich 2020 zuerst an der Angel meldet und welche Species das Rennen um den ersten „besonderen” Fisch macht.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nicht gezwungen bin, mit Geflecht zu angeln, dann lasse ich es lieber (im Friedfisch-Bereich).
> 
> Eine vergleichsweise dünne Mono als Hauptschnur + Schlagschnur kann ich mir eher als praktisch bei meinen Angelsituationen vorstellen.
> Und am allerliebsten fische ich ja ohnehin die alte Swingtip oder ne Picker und dann im Nahbereich (innerhalb der Reichweite einer langen Pole).
> Mein erster „guter Fisch” 2019 war ne Tinca, die kam überraschend Ende Februar an Land - auch mit Hilfe ner alten ABU Legerlite.
> Bin schon gespannt, was sich 2020 zuerst an der Angel meldet und welche Species das Rennen um den ersten „besonderen” Fisch macht.



Absolut Richtig! 
Wenn Mono geht, dann nehme ich die auch! 
Mit ner Picker sowieso! 
Bei großen Distanzen kommt halt bei ner Mono beim Feedern auch noch die Dehnung hinzu .....
Aber wenns geht nehme ich auch immer Mono !

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Auf meinen Rollen ist nur Geflecht (fireline..) drauf, deshalb habe ich ohnehin ein Top Shot, weil Geflecht ohne TS für mich so garnicht geht.. .
Für Friedfische wirds halt auf 20-30m verlängert - so ist meine schnur immer frisch.
Amnesia habe ich im Meer standartmässig als Vorfach benutzt, mache ich aber nur noch bei extremer Strömung, weil ich das Gefühl habe mit normalem Mono doch mehr Bisse zu bekommen - als Top Shot taugt das nicht, weil viel zu sperrig, aber für ne Feedermontage bestimmt irgendwie brauchbar.. .
Man bekommt wirklich jeden Tüddel schnell gelöst, was schon recht praktisch ist..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Beim Feedern nehm ich auch durchweg nur Mono auch im Hinblick auf die distanzen. Die Schnur kann dann aber auch schon mal ne 0,28mm sein. Eine Schlagschnur hab ich aufgrund der Knoten immer gemieden da die Angst die Spitze beim Wurf zu verlieren mir zu hoch war. Einige Spitzen hab ich durch den schlaufenknoten schon verloren 

@geomas 
Auch hier nochmal ein Danke für die Sumo Haken die du mir letztes Jahr geschickt hast, das Päckchen ist nur ein kleines Dankeschön von mir zurück. 
Das Material zum Posenbau ist sozusagen der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahles wenn Fragen zum Bauen sind helfe ich dir aufjedenfall sehr gerne weiter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Habe mir gerade die Abo-Prämien der Angelwoche angesehen. Schon interessant, sehr vielfältig vorallem:


Iron Claw Hecht Combo
Myfishing Box "Raubfisch"
Mitchell Spinncombo
FTM Spoon Set
Der Hecht - Modernes Fische finden
Ob die Zeitung nicht eher die "Raubfischwoche" heißen sollte?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade die Abo-Prämien der Angelwoche angesehen. Schon interessant, sehr vielfältig vorallem:
> 
> 
> Iron Claw Hecht Combo
> Myfishing Box "Raubfisch"
> Mitchell Spinncombo
> FTM Spoon Set
> Der Hecht - Modernes Fische finden
> Ob die Zeitung nicht eher die "Raubfischwoche" heißen sollte?


Ich finde die angelwoche eh am uninteressantesten und gut dass die prämien das wiederspiegeln ^^ hab mir die aktuelle RuR geholt, immerhin ein Döbelbericht drin aber unterm Strich wie bei allen nur wenig zielgruppenfutter


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja ,das ist wohl der Mainstream! 
Friedfisch ist nur noch was für Spezialisten oder Anfänger, dazwischen gibt es nicht mehr viel! Die Karpfenszene mal ausgenommen. Auch ist es so ,mit 2 oder 3 Spinnruten und Rollen hat man fast das ganze Spektrum abgedeckt! Für den Preis bekommt man nicht mal eine halbwegs hochwertige Kopfrute ! Geschweige denn das Zubehör wie Sitzkiepe ,Abroller etc .
Raubfisch angeln wird erst teuer wenn man es pelagisch vom Boot betreibt! 
Bei vielen ist es auch wichtig später Zander auf dem Teller zu haben oder eine Forelle aus dem Puff !
Für mich persönlich hat alles seinen Reiz , aber Friedfisch Angeln kommt mittlerweile wirklich zu kurz! 
Nur Fisch und Fang hat hier und da nochmal paar Zeilen dafür über! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde die angelwoche eh am uninteressantesten und gut dass die prämien das wiederspiegeln ^^ hab mir die aktuelle RuR geholt, immerhin ein Döbelbericht drin aber unterm Strich wie bei allen nur wenig zielgruppenfutter



Ich hatte mir auch die R&R gegönnt. Friedfischangeln im Winter kennt die Redaktion jedenfalls nicht. 



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ,das ist wohl der Mainstream!
> Friedfisch ist nur noch was für Spezialisten oder Anfänger, dazwischen gibt es nicht mehr viel! Die Karpfenszene mal ausgenommen. Auch ist es so ,mit 2 oder 3 Spinnruten und Rollen hat man fast das ganze Spektrum abgedeckt! Für den Preis bekommt man nicht mal eine halbwegs hochwertige Kopfrute ! Geschweige denn das Zubehör wie Sitzkiepe ,Abroller etc .
> Raubfisch angeln wird erst teuer wenn man es pelagisch vom Boot betreibt!
> Bei vielen ist es auch wichtig später Zander auf dem Teller zu haben oder eine Forelle aus dem Puff !
> Für mich persönlich hat alles seinen Reiz , aber Friedfisch Angeln kommt mittlerweile wirklich zu kurz!
> Nur Fisch und Fang hat hier und da nochmal paar Zeilen dafür über!
> 
> LG Michael



Du kannst durchaus auf sehr hohem Niveau beim Friedfischangeln ohne große Tackleschlachten agieren, sofern die Basics und Fähigkeiten vorhanden sind. Du brauchst abseits vom Kopfrutenangeln auch keine so große Menge an Ausrüstung, wie oft vermutet oder zitiert wird. Diese Assoziationen entstammen alle aus den Medien, wenn Videos oder Berichte aus dem Matchangeln stammen, wo Schlögl, Zammataro oder XYZ das ganze Sortiment des Herstellers aufbocken. (10 Eimer Futter anrühren, 6 aufgebaute Ruten, 3 Futterale am Platz, Kiepe mit allen möglichen Anbauteilen, Quirl, 2 Siebe, 2 Liter Maden, 2 Liter Pinkies, 1 Liter Würmer, 1 Liter Mais, Scheren Hakenboxen, Feederboxen)

Der Witz an der Sache:

Nehmen wir das Brassenfeedern, da du hast vielleicht 120 Würfe mit einem durchschnittlichen Korb, obendrauf jeden gelandeten Fisch und die Startfütterung. In dieser Zeit kannst du weder die oft dargestellten Ködermengen, noch das Futter mit klassischen Taktiken verbrauchen. Du nutzt auch zumeist nur zwei Ruten, eine für die kurze Bahn, eine für die lange Bahn, sofern sich deine Vorlieben eingespielt haben. Die Profis wechseln bei Bedarf sofort die Rute (haben entsprechendes Arsenal dabei), um die Montagezeit zu sparen, was Abseits des Wettkampfes für jeden Freizeitangler keinerlei Rolle spielt. Ich kann das immer so weiter ausführen, am Ende bleibt aber immer die selbe Rechnung - Wer sich Zuhause gut vorbereit und um seine Gewässer weiß, der muss keine Show liefern. Viel wichtiger ist das richtige Gespür, die technischen Fähigkeiten, die Genauigkeit und Anpassungsfähigkeit eines Friedfischanglers.

Skills>Gerät ( wobei das Gerät für den Zielfisch/die Bedingungen auf den Punkt passen muss, ist für mich ein Teil der technischen Fähigkeiten)


----------



## Waller Michel

Absolut, ich liebe halt auch Wettkampf! 
Und wenn man eine etwas breitbandige Ausrüstung haben will und auch damit umgehen kann, kommt trotzdem einiges zusammen. 
Ich persönlich habe  ( Boot ausgeschlossen ) viel mehr teures Tackel für Fried als für Raubfisch ,da kommt auch mein Wallertackel nicht mit !
Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, gerade für Wettkampf hat man doch eine gewisse Redunanz !
Man versucht da auch immer noch eine Klasse besser zu bekommen;  man will ja keinen vermeintlichen Nachteil haben. 
Wenn es natürlich nur darum geht hier und da mal einen Fisch zu fangen, gehts selbstverständlich auch anders. 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Hallo in die Runde,
Auch 2020 wird es die Ükelchallenge geben.

Das wichtigste zu erst:
- es gibt keine materiellen Gewinne, das einzige was man dazu gewinnt sind Ehre und Ansehen
- der Spaß steht im Vordergrund (und natürlich ein wissenschaftliches Interesse wie die Bestände Bundesweit sind, hust hust)
- die Werte des wankelnden Ükels gelten in der geschlossenen Gruppe noch mehr als hier, wenn man dem nicht standhält sollte man von der Teilnahme absehen
- wir werden eine Auswahl treffen, wer dran teilnimmt, generell gilt ohne rege Beteiligung am Stammtisch keine Teilnahme.

Bewerbungen an @Fantastic Fishing oder mich


----------



## Xianeli

Ick passe, bin momentan weder aktiv im Forum noch komme ich zeitlich zum angeln. Bei dem/den ükeltreff/en wäre ich trotzdem dabei falls ein Platz für mich da wäre ^^ zumal das vermutlich die einzigsten Tage sein werden an denen ich angeln kann 

Naja dieses Jahr wird noch hart aber dann dürfte alles fertig sein und ich kann mich endlich wieder unserem Hobby widmen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Absolut, ich liebe halt auch Wettkampf!
> Und wenn man eine etwas breitbandige Ausrüstung haben will und auch damit umgehen kann, kommt trotzdem einiges zusammen.
> Ich persönlich habe  ( Boot ausgeschlossen ) viel mehr teures Tackel für Fried als für Raubfisch ,da kommt auch mein Wallertackel nicht mit !
> Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, gerade für Wettkampf hat man doch eine gewisse Redunanz !
> Man versucht da auch immer noch eine Klasse besser zu bekommen;  man will ja keinen vermeintlichen Nachteil haben.
> Wenn es natürlich nur darum geht hier und da mal einen Fisch zu fangen, gehts selbstverständlich auch anders.
> 
> LG Michael



Viel Tackle kommt meiner Erfahrung nach immer zum Einsatz, wenn das Gewässer für einen Matchangler unbekannt ist. Geht mir ja auch so, allerdings habe ich eine goldene Mitte für mich gefunden. Das ganze wird auch ab einer gewissen Gewässergröße schwieriger, wenn Spots auch auf Entfernung liegen können. Dann brauchst du wieder Ruten ab 3,90 Meter bis 4,50 Meter und wiederum Geflecht, Schlagschnüre, andere Körbe, anderes Futter und vieles mehr. Inwieweit jemand sich so breit aufstellt, ist auch eine Frage des eigenen Anspruchs, meiner Erfahrung nach aber nicht notwendig, wenn keine Preise im vierstelligen Bereich locken.

Am Ende: Jeder, wie er will! Ich halte die Formulierung, das Friedfischangeln mit enorm viel Tackle verbunden ist, dennoch für falsch. Sofern du weißt, wie geangelt werden muss, reicht im Prinzip eine Auswahl an Ködern, Kleinteilen, eine Rute und etwas Futter. Es kann wirklich alles Zuhause vorbereitet werden, kein Eimer, keine Siebe, kein Chichi am Gewässer notwendig. (wie bereits erwähnt, wenn es ein wirklich hohes Startgeld im Spiel ist und fette Preise winken, kann das nächste Level angestrebt werden)


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Viel Tackle kommt meiner Erfahrung nach immer zum Einsatz, wenn das Gewässer für einen Matchangler unbekannt ist. Geht mir ja auch so, allerdings habe ich eine goldene Mitte für mich gefunden. Das ganze wird auch ab einer gewissen Gewässergröße schwieriger, wenn Spots auch auf Entfernung liegen können. Dann brauchst du wieder Ruten ab 3,90 Meter bis 4,50 Meter und wiederum Geflecht, Schlagschnüre, andere Körbe, anderes Futter und vieles mehr. Inwieweit jemand sich so breit aufstellt, ist auch eine Frage des eigenen Anspruchs, meiner Erfahrung nach aber nicht notwendig, wenn keine Preise im vierstelligen Bereich locken.
> 
> Am Ende: Jeder, wie er will! Ich halte die Formulierung, das Friedfischangeln mit enorm viel Tackle verbunden ist, dennoch für falsch. Sofern du weißt, wie geangelt werden muss, reicht im Prinzip eine Auswahl an Ködern, Kleinteilen, eine Rute und etwas Futter. Es kann wirklich alles Zuhause vorbereitet werden, kein Eimer, keine Siebe, kein Chichi am Gewässer notwendig. (wie bereits erwähnt, wenn es ein wirklich hohes Startgeld im Spiel ist und fette Preise winken, kann das nächste Level angestrebt werden)



Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen! 
Ich schleppe auch immer viel zu viel mit! 
Man könnte es ja brauchen 
Ansonsten kann ich mich deinen Ausführung nur anschließen! 

So jetzt geht es ans Wasser 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer sich Zuhause gut vorbereit und um seine Gewässer weiß, der muss keine Show liefern. Viel wichtiger ist das richtige Gespür, die technischen Fähigkeiten, die Genauigkeit und Anpassungsfähigkeit eines Friedfischanglers.



Da sprichst du mir voll aus der Seele, weil beim Training für XXX-Angeln der Wettkampfangler mit Pole, Kiepe, kompletter Ausrüstung und zweiten Mann ( als Hilfe/Trainer??)der Wettkampfangler dann große Augen bekam, beringte Stippe mit Pose fängt erheblich mehr ohne Anfüttern weil man das Gewässer kennt. Dafür waren aber die seltsamen Blicke  über dem See für jeden gefangenen Weißfisch echt Gold wert.

@Kochtopf  Dann bewerbe ich mich hiermit für die Ükelchallenge


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Auch 2020 wird es die Ükelchallenge geben.
> 
> Das wichtigste zu erst:
> - es gibt keine materiellen Gewinne, das einzige was man dazu gewinnt sind Ehre und Ansehen
> - der Spaß steht im Vordergrund (und natürlich ein wissenschaftliches Interesse wie die Bestände Bundesweit sind, hust hust)
> - die Werte des wankelnden Ükels gelten in der geschlossenen Gruppe noch mehr als hier, wenn man dem nicht standhält sollte man von der Teilnahme absehen
> - wir werden eine Auswahl treffen, wer dran teilnimmt, generell gilt ohne rege Beteiligung am Stammtisch keine Teilnahme.
> 
> Bewerbungen an @Fantastic Fishing oder mich



Kling wirklich gut! Und schön geschrieben 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Grundsätzlich möchte ich sagen, dass ein guter Angler auch mit unzureichenden Gerät seine Fische fängt, während es bei mir egal wäre, womit ich angle, so rein erfolgsmäßig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da sprichst du mir voll aus der Seele, weil beim Training für XXX-Angeln der Wettkampfangler mit Pole, Kiepe, kompletter Ausrüstung und zweiten Mann ( als Hilfe/Trainer??)der Wettkampfangler dann große Augen bekam, beringte Stippe mit Pose fängt erheblich mehr ohne Anfüttern weil man das Gewässer kennt. Dafür waren aber die seltsamen Blicke  über dem See für jeden gefangenen Weißfisch echt Gold wert.



Das Stimmt schon, wobei die meisten Angler auf Kiepen mit entsprechender Erfahrung kein Fallobst sind. Bei uns hat bisher jeder "Plumsangler" bei Teilnahmen viel Lehrgeld zahlen müssen und ging in der Regel gnadenlos unter. Das fängt bei  "wie baue ich meinen Klapphocker auf Packwerk auf" an und hört bei "die Brassen haben auf meinen Tauwurm am 6er-Haken nicht gebissen" auf. Das meine ich ja damit: Du musst einfach Angeln können, mit deiner Ausrüstung, auf den Zielfisch angepasst. Stimmt das Los und deine Taktik, kann dir niemand gefährlich werden.

Was auch unterschätzt wird: Die Anspannung!

Stell dir mal vor, ich lade dich zu einem Angeln bei uns ein. Dort trudeln in den Morgenstunden lauter Autos ein, mit Sensas-Aufklebern. Eine Meute steht am See, beobachtet die Bewegungen, sie Fachsimpeln. Die Quirls rotieren in den Eimern, zig Gerüche wabern durch die Luft. Die Kits klackern beim Auspacken aus dem Kofferraum, du hörst die Worte "Deutsche Meisterschaft, Sichtungsangeln".

9 von 10 Leuten, ohne Erfahrungen in diesen Bereichen, zittern mehr wie meine Spitzen beim Feedern in diesen Momenten. Kannste mir Glauben, mir ging das Anfänglich so und ich habe viele andere Menschen bei dieser Erfahrung begleitet.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das glaube ich dir gerne, vor allen Dingen wenn es Wettkampfmäßig zugeht. Aber das ist ja das gute, Weißfische sind bei mir der willkommenene Anlaß für die Stellfischrute, Karpfen, Schleie, Brasse und Co. sind dann meine Kumpels mit denen ich Angeln gehe. Darum kann ich auch ganz entspannt auf Plötze und Co. stippen, wenn ich keine kriege, gibt es keinen Raubfisch. Und wenn dann wirklich mal eine Ü-30 Rotfeder oder Plötze am 16er Haken sitzt, dann freut man sich um so mehr und die kommt dann auch nicht an die Stellfisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Plötze am 16er Haken sitzt




Bester Mann!


----------



## Hecht100+

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Plötze am 16er Haken sitzt



Kommt aber auf die Plötze an, 4er Haken mit 3Halibut-Pellets Größe 10mm hintereinander am Haar, auch sauber geschluckt. Mein Gesichtsausdruck war mehr als verblüfft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kommt aber auf die Plötze an, 4er Haken mit 3Halibut-Pellets Größe 10mm hintereinander am Haar, auch sauber geschluckt. Mein Gesichtsausdruck war mehr als verblüfft.



Du kannst auch mit einem Golfschläger zum Tennis gehen und den Ball treffen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein größter Plötz ging an eine Satzkarpfenmontage, iirc 8er Haken mit 5 Maiskörnern (Plötz hatte iirc 34 oder 36cm)


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit einem Golfschläger zum Tennis gehen und den Ball treffen.



Ja, ich habe mich auch echt gefragt wie 27 cm Plötze es schaffen 3 Pellets ins Maul zu kriegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein größter Plötz ging an eine Satzkarpfenmontage, iirc 8er Haken mit 5 Maiskörnern (Plötz hatte iirc 34 oder 36cm)




Weiter so.
Mit so einem hättest du Platz 1 in der ÜKC.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weiter so.
> Mit so einem hättest du Platz 1 in der ÜKC.


Das war das einzige rotauge dass ich je aus diesem Teich gezogen habe, der Biss (Karpfenflak mit elektronischen bissanzeige etx) sah niedlich aus ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe mich auch echt gefragt wie 27 cm Plötze es schaffen 3 Pellets ins Maul zu kriegen.



Hab sowas auch schon erlebt, war physikalisch eigentlich nicht möglich, irgendwie kriegen die kleinen Brassen und Plötzen das aber bei der Köderaufnahme hin. Sind in meinem Falle aber wirkliche Ausnahme. Die größten Rotaugen (bis 43 Zentimeter), die ich gefangen habe, nehmen solche Köder locker. aber bei weitem nicht so bevorzugt, wie Brassen, Schleien oder Karpfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir gerne, vor allen Dingen wenn es Wettkampfmäßig zugeht. Aber das ist ja das gute, Weißfische sind bei mir der willkommenene Anlaß für die Stellfischrute, Karpfen, Schleie, Brasse und Co. sind dann meine Kumpels mit denen ich Angeln gehe. Darum kann ich auch ganz entspannt auf Plötze und Co. stippen, wenn ich keine kriege, gibt es keinen Raubfisch. Und wenn dann wirklich mal eine Ü-30 Rotfeder oder Plötze am 16er Haken sitzt, dann freut man sich um so mehr und die kommt dann auch nicht an die Stellfisch.




Das Köfi stippen kann man mit dem Wettkampfangeln nicht ganz 1 : 1 gleichsetzen 

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Auf richtigen Wettkampffischen geht es sicher anders zu als bei Vereinsinternen. Wobei ich bei den Aufzählungen von @Fantastic Fishing schon schmunzeln musste und sehr gute Parallelen erkennen konnte zu unseren Leuten. Gut wenn man es in der Jugend schon lernt ist das was ganz anderes......schade das zu meiner Zeit in den 90ern noch nicht viele diese Angeleien richtig gut beherrscht hat. Ich denke das „Mann“ mit einer Feeder und einer Matchrute schon weit kommen kann.
Was das Futter betrifft ist die Rechnung mit den Würfen total plausibel und mehr wie 2 Liter zum Feedern hab ich noch nicht verbraucht. Bei einem Stipper kann das sicher schon eng werden.

@Kochtopf 
Darf ich mich auch für diese Gruppe bewerben oder Fall ich schon durchs Raster


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich Angel mit der Dreierkette am Haar lieber als mit einem großen Pellet, wenn die kleinen Fische dann schon 1 Pellet abgeraspelt haben und somit die großen aufmerksam werden durch den Tumult, dann ist noch was am Haar dran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Was das Futter betrifft ist die Rechnung mit den Würfen total plausibel und mehr wie 2 Liter zum Feedern hab ich noch nicht verbraucht. Bei einem Stipper kann das sicher schon eng werden.



Beim Stippen kommt es auf die Zusammenstellung deines Futters an. Wie viel Köder kann ein Ball beim Wurf oder während des Absinkens transportieren, ohne auseinanderzubrechen? Ich habe für mich gelernt, das du ca. 66% im Vergleich zum Feedern bei Posentechniken im Minimum mehr verbrauchen musst. Das gilt aber auch nur für einen Ansitz an einem stehenden Gewässer und ist sehr grob durchgerechnet. Auch ein Grund, warum das Feedern oder Method Feedern so beliebt ist: Weniger Verbrauch im Material, bei gleichem Ergebnis.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bitte schickt ne PN, das geht hier unter, danke!


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das Köfi stippen kann man mit dem Wettkampfangeln nicht ganz 1 : 1 gleichsetzen
> 
> LG Michael



Nein das kann man nicht.  

Bei uns im Ort  ist die Deutschlandvertretung von RIVE  und da die dann manchmal auch hier was probieren, also ich glaube da tut sich nicht viel ob Sensas oder Rive oder Browning. Und wenn man dann das Material sich anschaut, wenn ich jetzt los geh habe ich schon das Gefühl ich ziehe zu Hause
aus, bei so was würde ich dann einen LKW gebrauchen



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weniger Verbrauch im Material, bei gleichem Ergebnis.



Deshalb heißt es ja auch, Method ist Feedern für Sparsame


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deshalb heißt es ja auch, Method ist Feedern für Sparsame



Hmmm, ist das so?

Ich bestelle jetzt das gesamte Material für 2020, alles aufs Method Feedern zugeschnitten. Diverse Pellets von 2 Millimeter bis 6 Millimeter (richtige Feedpellets), dann Hailbuttpellets von 1,5 Milli bis 4,5 Milli (für die Hybrids). Dann diverse Mehle: Muschelmehl, Garnehlenmehl, Fischmehl(e), Basismehle. Dazu gesellen sich Wafter, Dumbells, Boilies in verschiedenen Durchmessern, sowie Lockstoffe und Wolkenbilder. Neue Method Feeder von Preston (ICS), weitere Hybrids als Ersatz.

Das richtige Vorfachmaterial muss ich auch noch finden, es muss eine robuste, aber sehr geschmeidige Schnur sein. Der Köder darf nicht wie ein Stabspringer nach der Freigabe im Futter aus dem Feeder hopsen, sonst war alles für die Katz (wozu dann den Köder im Futter anpressen, wenn es nach dem Wurf fürn Arsch ist?). Eine neue Method Feederrute will ich auch noch haben, für größere Distanzen.

Wenn ich die Rechnung aufmache, ist das nicht viel günstiger als bei anderen Methoden. Mag sein, das ich nen Schuss weghabe und ein bisschen übertreibe mit Tackle und Futter, aber: Hier basteln Leute einen Teig aus Dingen, die mir den Magen verdrehen. Kommt mir also nicht mit irgendwelchen Phrasen jetzt.


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Petri zu dem tollen Rotauge und Glückwunsch, dass der Bann gebrochen wurde! 

Und @geomas: Glückwunsch zu den Neuankömmlingen, man ist gespannt auf die Vorstellung. 



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Man könnte es ja brauchen



Ist das nicht eigentlich das zentrale, immerwährende Dilemma eines jeden Anglers?   



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Schaumburg!  Ich nehme an dann meist du den MLK ? Da geht bei uns im Moment auch so gut wie nichts!
> 
> LG Michael



Genau der! Eigentlich sind das ja ganzjährig gute Stellen, aber dieses mal war nichts. Ich denke, ich werd das Method Feedern erstmal an einen kleineren Weiher verlagern, da sind die Fische deutlich konzentrierter.



phirania schrieb:


> Er angelt auch am Kanal:



Solche Kanäle hätte ich hier auch gern! Aber der Mittellandkanal unterscheidet sich leider krass von den idyllischen englischen Kanälen.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Abbendorf ist neben dem Silokanal sowas wie ein Mecca der Matchangler in Deutschland. Google einfach mal, du findest recht viele Infos zu diesem Ort und dem Vorfluter. Gemeinhin meinte ich mit Abbendorfanglern die "Nerds" des Friedfischangelns in punkto Wettkampf.



Na toll, erst machst du mich richtig heiß, zwei zwei gute Freunde grade ein Haus sin Abbendorf (Scheeßel) gekauft haben und male mir schon große Plötzen und dicke Brassen aus, und dann finde ich raus, dass du von einem ganz anderen Abbendorf redest


----------



## Hecht100+

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deshalb heißt es ja auch, Method ist Feedern für Sparsame



Mein Händler ist noch extremer, der sagt immer für Knikkerige. Aber der meint einfach nur, das er beim Method Feedern zu wenig Futter verkaufen kann, da man im Gegensatz zum "normalen Feedern" einfach viel weniger an Futtermasse verbraucht. Und das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Ansonsten stimmt deine Rechnung schon, wenn man sich alles für Method holt, dann kommt schon was auf den Geldbeutel zu. Beim Angeln mit Method brauche ich für einen Nachmittag max. einen halben Beutel Fertigfutter plus Wafter oder Popups, da habe ich für die Futterkörbchen schon erheblich mehr gebraucht. Aber ich glaube auch, das ich das Futter zu fest in die Prestonmould drücke, da dort immer noch Reste drin sind.


----------



## Andal

Endlich sind die "Feiertage" vorbei...

Muttern, im 81ten Jahr, wird langsam auch etwas "schwierig" 

Vom Zugang zum Internet ganz zu schweigen. Früher konnte ich wenigstens bedingt auf das WLAN vom Nachbarn dort zurückgreifen, aber das hat er jetzt auch abgestellt, weil es einfach zwecklos ist. Es wählt sich von selber ins österreichische Netz ein, weil das noch weit vor der Landesgrenze deutlich besser reinkommt - und damit wirds dann richtig teuer!!!


----------



## Racklinger

Willkommen zurück @Andal


----------



## Hecht100+

@Andal Wenn du aber das WLan Netz deines Nachbarn noch zur Verfügung hast, kannst man bei den meisten Handys die Mobilen Daten abstellen so das sich nur noch ein WLan Signal ins Internett nutzen läßt. So kommt man dann ohne teure Roomingkosten ins Internet. Und willkommen wieder im Ükel.


----------



## Andal

Ich leiste mir den Luxus, KEIN Handy zu haben,


----------



## Hecht100+

OK, den PC hätte ich auch nicht mitgenommen.


----------



## Minimax

Servus @Andal , frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Welcome back, @Andal!
@all: Was das Feedern angeht, bin ich ja so ein wenig auf die Schlaufenmontage und die einfache Durchlaufmontage fixiert. (Fängt meistens auchrichtig gut)! Nun lese ich gerade in der Januarausgabe des Blinker einen doch ziemlich spannenden Artikel über das Feedern auf große Rotaugen. Der Autor und Nash-Teamangler Paul Garner setzt dafür auf ein Helikopterrig, das natürlich etwas zierlicher als in der Karpfenangelei ausfällt. Am Ende der Hauptschnur hängt der Futterkorb, ein paar Zentimeter davor rotiert das Vordach mit Hilfe eines Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur und wird von zwei Schnurstoppern in seinem axialen Bewegungsspielraum begrenzt. Nun bin ich mt den Feinheiten in der Karpfenangelei nicht vertraut und habe dieses Rig auch nie ausprobiert. Was meint Ihr? Ist es einen Versuch beim Friedlichen wert?  Und wo liegen eigentlich die Vorteile eines Helikopterrigs?


----------



## Andal

Genau... und nachträglich allen Alles Gute und so weiter und so fort!


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich möchte ich sagen, dass ein guter Angler auch mit unzureichenden Gerät seine Fische fängt, während es bei mir egal wäre, womit ich angle, so rein erfolgsmäßig


Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Welcome back, @Andal!
> @all: Was das Feedern angeht, bin ich ja so ein wenig auf die Schlaufenmontage und die einfache Durchlaufmontage fixiert. (Fängt meistens auchrichtig gut)! Nun lese ich gerade in der Januarausgabe des Blinker einen doch ziemlich spannenden Artikel über das Feedern auf große Rotaugen. Der Autor und Nash-Teamangler Paul Garner setzt dafür auf ein Helikopterrig, das natürlich etwas zierlicher als in der Karpfenangelei ausfällt. Am Ende der Hauptschnur hängt der Futterkorb, ein paar Zentimeter davor rotiert das Vordach mit Hilfe eines Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur und wird von zwei Schnurstoppern in seinem axialen Bewegungsspielraum begrenzt. Nun bin ich mt den Feinheiten in der Karpfenangelei nicht vertraut und habe dieses Rig auch nie ausprobiert. Was meint Ihr? Ist es einen Versuch beim Friedlichen wert?  Und wo liegen eigentlich die Vorteile eines Helikopterrigs?


Im Grunde genommen spielt das Rig keine so große Rolle. So lange es zuverlässig die Bisse anzeigt, man zum Schuss damit kommt und dort angelt, wo es hungrigen Fisch hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @all: Was das Feedern angeht, bin ich ja so ein wenig auf die Schlaufenmontage und die einfache Durchlaufmontage fixiert. (Fängt meistens auchrichtig gut)! Nun lese ich gerade in der Januarausgabe des Blinker einen doch ziemlich spannenden Artikel über das Feedern auf große Rotaugen. Der Autor und Nash-Teamangler Paul Garner setzt dafür auf ein Helikopterrig, das natürlich etwas zierlicher als in der Karpfenangelei ausfällt. Am Ende der Hauptschnur hängt der Futterkorb, ein paar Zentimeter davor rotiert das Vordach mit Hilfe eines Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur und wird von zwei Schnurstoppern in seinem axialen Bewegungsspielraum begrenzt. Nun bin ich mt den Feinheiten in der Karpfenangelei nicht vertraut und habe dieses Rig auch nie ausprobiert. Was meint Ihr? Ist es einen Versuch beim Friedlichen wert?  Und wo liegen eigentlich die Vorteile eines Helikopterrigs?



Ich kenne diese Montage als klassische Abwandlung eines "Silverfish-Rigs", welches in UK gerne im Winter verwendet wird. Das Vorfach wird einfach nur mittels zwei Stoppern auf der Hauptschnur über dem Korb, am Ende der Montage, befestig. Du kennst diese Montage in ähnlicher Ausführung:

Stinknormaler Seitenarm, der ist halt nur fixiert. Nutze ich, wie viele weitere Feederangler in Deutschland tagtäglich. Ich sehe, ohne die Montage von Garner genauer zu kennen, keinen Vorteil darin.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Montage als klassische Abwandlung eines "Silverfish-Rigs", welches in UK gerne im Winter verwendet wird. Das Vorfach wird einfach nur mittels zwei Stoppern auf der Hauptschnur über dem Korb, am Ende der Montage, befestig. Du kennst diese Montage in ähnlicher Ausführung:
> 
> Stinknormaler Seitenarm, der ist halt nur fixiert. Nutze ich, wie viele weitere Feederangler in Deutschland tagtäglich. Ich sehe, ohne die Montage von Garner genauer zu kennen, keinen Vorteil darin.


Hat der Küsters letztens in einem Matrix Video ganz gut beschrieben. Der Vorteil ist, wie bei deinem Pickerrig dass durch das verschieben der Stopper die "Vorfachlänge" variiert werden kann.
Und rein vom Aufbau her gut für weite Würfe geeignet denke ich, und wie bei jedem anderen Rig wird behauptet es ist verwicklungsfrei 
Aber wie du schon sagtest, nichts anderes als eine Seitenarmmontage-Variante.


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen.


Echt, du kennst gute Angler?


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Echt, du kennst gute Angler?


Ja, allerdings nur Einen. Den sehe ich jeden Morgen beim Zähneputzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Hat der Küsters letztens in einem Matrix Video ganz gut beschrieben. Der Vorteil ist, wie bei deinem Pickerrig dass durch das verschieben der Stopper die "Vorfachlänge" variiert werden kann.
> Und rein vom Aufbau her gut für weite Würfe geeignet denke ich.
> Aber wie du schon sagtest, nichts anderes als eine Seitenarmmontage-Variante.



Ich habe mit diesen Montagen im Frühjahr experimentiert, um den Köder beim Pickern an einem kurzen Vorfach leicht überm Grund zu halten. Dabei war der Winkel der Schnur, die Wassertiefe und die Länge der Rute entscheidend. Am Ende fürn Arsch, weil die Bisse nicht gut durchkamen und bei sehr kurzen Vorfächern ohne lange Stopper oder irgendwelche Tubes sich das ganze Gerödel beim Absinken auf der Hauptschnur überschlug.

Das Vorfach kannst du ja auch nicht verlängern, sondern nur den Abstand zwischen Korb und Stoppern. Das wird ab einer gewissen Länge aber immer anfälliger für Verhedderungen. Der einzige Sinn dahinter: Köder und Korb sollen sehr dicht beieinander liegen, allerdings sind solche Geschichten immer verbunden mit dem richtigen Futter und einem geringen Anteil an Maden oder Pinkies (Anti-Roach-Taktiken). Ein Korb wird nach einem Wurf nämlich immer in deine Richtung, ungefähr 25 Zentimeter pro Meter an Wassertiefe, fallen. Das Futter verteilt sich bei einer klassischen Rotaugentaktik also ohnehin im größeren Radius bei einem hohen Anteil an Lebendködern, darum wird auch oft nach 2 Stunden der Schnurklipp um den Wert des Absinkens verlängert, um die Fische auf dieser Strecke unter Umständen "On the Drop" zu fangen.

Sicherlich der Ansatz eines Specimenhunters mit Boltrigs. Kann ein Angler anders lösen, wird aber sicherlich auf diese Art funktionieren. Wahrscheinlich ging es auch um kapitale Rotaugen in englischen Gewässern, oder?!



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings nur Einen. Den sehe ich jeden Morgen beim Zähneputzen.



Schön, das mein Foto immernoch bei dir im Bad hängt.


----------



## Jason

Willkommen zurück @Andal. Alles Gute im neuen Jahr 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe mit diesen Montagen im Frühjahr experimentiert, um den Köder beim Pickern an einem kurzen Vorfach leicht überm Grund zu halten. Dabei war der Winkel der Schnur, die Wassertiefe und die Länge der Rute entscheidend. Am Ende fürn Arsch, weil die Bisse nicht gut durchkamen und bei sehr kurzen Vorfächern ohne lange Stopper oder irgendwelche Tubes sich das ganze Gerödel beim Absinken auf der Hauptschnur überschlug.
> 
> Das Vorfach kannst du ja auch nicht verlängern, sondern nur den Abstand zwischen Korb und Stoppern. Das wird ab einer gewissen Länge aber immer anfälliger für Verhedderungen. Der einzige Sinn dahinter: Köder und Korb sollen sehr dicht beieinander liegen, allerdings sind solche Geschichten immer verbunden mit dem richtigen Futter und einem geringen Anteil an Maden oder Pinkies (Anti-Roach-Taktiken). Ein Korb wird nach einem Wurf nämlich immer in deine Richtung, ungefähr 25 Zentimeter pro Meter an Wassertiefe, fallen. Das Futter verteilt sich bei einer klassischen Rotaugentaktik also ohnehin, darum wird auch oft nach 2 Stunden der Schnurklipp um den Wert des Absinkens verlängert, um die Fische auf dieser Strecke unter Umständen "On the Drop" zu fangen.
> 
> Ist wahrscheinlich der Ansatz eines Specimenhunters mit Boltrigs. Kann ein Angler anders lösen, wird aber sicherlich auf diese Art funktionieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Schön, das mein Foto immernoch bei dir im Bad hängt.


Wieder was gelernt , wozu auch immer was neues ausprobieren wenn die alten Sachen funktionieren.
Im Fluss werde ich auf die Schlaufenmontage zurückgreifen, im Stillwasser werde ich mal paternoster, mal Schlaufe probieren. Mal schauen was mir besser liegt.


----------



## yukonjack

Schön, das mein Foto immernoch bei dir im Bad hängt.   
[/QUOTE]
Du Schelm..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt , wozu auch immer was neues ausprobieren wenn die alten Sachen funktionieren.
> Im Fluss werde ich auf die Schlaufenmontage zurückgreifen, im Stillwasser werde ich mal paternoster, mal Schlaufe probieren. Mal schauen was mir besser liegt.



Ist ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, wobei viele Montagen die Sache auch unnötig verkomplizieren. Ich nutze beispielsweise nur noch durchlaufende Montagen an Seitenarmen und fixierte Seitenarme. Schlaufenmontage flog vor Jahren schon raus, weil ich den Sinn dahinter nicht mehr sehe:

Du gibst dem Fisch einen gewissen Spielraum bei der Köderaufnahme, um ihn danach in das unkonzentrierte Gewicht des Korbs flüchten zu lassen. Viele Angler binden die Schlaufe aber so Lang, das Spitze schon einen halbkreis macht, bevor der Korb überhaupt am Ende der Montage angekommen ist. (beim Spannen wandert der Korb ja zum Haken, die Länge der Schlaufe muss ein Fisch also zurücklegen, bevor das Gewicht überhaupt zum tragen kommt). Das ist so nen Mittelding, wo mir die Orientierung für eine klare Strategie fehlt. Maximal im Fluss, wo die Bisse brutal kommen, würde ich eine sinnvolle Anwendung sehen, bzw. wenn die Schlaufen sehr kurz gebunden werden. (15 Zentimeter)


----------



## Tobias85

@Andal: Auch von mir Willkommen zurück 



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr? Ist es einen Versuch beim Friedlichen wert? Und wo liegen eigentlich die Vorteile eines Helikopterrigs?





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich sehe, ohne die Montage von Garner genauer zu kennen, keinen Vorteil darin.



Ich hab mir den Artikel grad mal angeschaut. Die Fixierung des Vorfachs mit zwei Stoppern auf der Schnur soll nur Verwicklungen vermeiden (das sei mal dahingestellt), viel wichtiger ist aber, dass er mit ultrakurzen, nur 8 cm langen Vorfächern dicht am Korb angelt und das ganze eben als Selbsthakmontage mit einem schweren Madenkorb am Ende. Er hatte per Unterwasserkamera nämlich festgestellt, dass die großen Rotaugen die Maden zwar aufnehmen, aber gleich wieder ausspucken, mit der kurzen Selbsthakmontage erwischt er sie.

Ich finde den Ansatz interessant...ist halt nur kein klassisches Feedern mehr, sondern geht eher Richtung Method Feeder mit Madenkorb und frei baumelndem Köder.

Interessant war auch der nächste Artikel: Gefärbte Graupen als Partikel im Futter. Aber so wie ich unseren Fantastic einschätze, hat er die im Supermarkt schon längst mal mitgenommen und ausprobiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Artikel grad mal angeschaut. Die Fixierung des Vorfachs mit zwei Stoppern auf der Schnur soll nur Verwicklungen vermeiden (das sei mal dahingestellt), viel wichtiger ist aber, dass er mit ultrakurzen, nur 8 cm langen Vorfächern dicht am Korb angelt und das ganze eben als Selbsthakmontage mit einem schweren Madenkorb am Ende. Er hatte per Unterwasserkamera nämlich festgestellt, dass die großen Rotaugen die Maden zwar aufnehmen, aber gleich wieder ausspucken, mit der kurzen Selbsthakmontage erwischt er sie.



Die Richtung des Rigs hatte ich mir auch so vorgestellt, wobei die Rotaugen unabhängig ihrer Größe den Köder schnell aufnehmen und sofort wieder ausspucken. Das sind dann diese berühmten Bisse, wo die Spitze kurz zuckt und sofort wieder steht. Für diese Art der Strategien gibt es unter anderem ja die Inline-Futterkörbe, wo das Vorfach kurz und bündig am Madenkorb, Pellet Feeder oder Cage Feeder liegt.

Beim klassischen Feedern läuft das ganze auf feste Seitenarme, an geflochtenen Hauptschnüren, samt feinen Haken und höheren Korbgewichten raus. Ist halt nur ein anderer Ansatz, der sich Karpfenanglerisch interpretiert.

Ich habe beispielsweise eher die Erfahrung gemacht, das eine natürliche Präsentation auf Rotaugen und eine wesentlich sensiblere Bissanzeige bessere Ergebnisse bringt. Bei meinen Forschungen an der Elbe konnte ich nämlich in der freien Fahrt ausnahmslos Plötzen bis 35 Zentimeter fangen, beim Feedern gelang mir das bis heute nur sehr umständlich. Ich denke einfach, das Rotaugen allgemein beim Grundangeln viel schwieriger zu fangen sind, weil sie nach wie vor die unterste Gewässerschicht nicht bevorzugen. Beim Stippen sieht man es immer wieder: Selbe See, gleiche Stelle, zwei Handbreit über Grund: Du fängst dich an Rotaugen dämlich. Beim Feedern oft nur dann, wenn das Wasser sehr flach ist oder ein richtig guter Bestand vorhanden ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim klassischen Feedern läuft das ganze auf feste Seitenarme, an geflochtenen Hauptschnüren, samt feinen Haken und höheren Korbgewichten raus. Ist halt nur ein anderer Ansatz, der sich Karpfenanglerisch interpretiert.



Im Prinzip ja.


----------



## Andal

Schlaufe hat halt den großen Vorteil, dass man herzlich wenig Gedöns benötigt. Nachteil - wenn es ordentlicher Fisch ungut abreisst, nimmt er auch alles mit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kann ein Angler anders lösen, wird aber sicherlich auf diese Art funktionieren.


@Fantastic Fishing: Wahre Worte! Ich glaube das gilt für sehr, sehr viele Rigs. Garner argumentiert in seinem Artikel mit der hohen Anzahl von Fehlbissen, die er mit dem Heli-Rig eliminieren will.  Sein Vordach ist lediglich 8 cm kurz und der Fisch soll sich durch das Gewicht des Korbes Haken, bevor er sich überhaupt wundert, dass die Sache eine Haken hat. Aber es ist wahrscheinlich wie so oft: Los Paul, liefer mal einen schönen Artikel über das Rotaugenangeln. Aber bitte nicht schon wieder was mit Hanf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishingaber es ist wahrscheinlich wie so oft: Los Paul, liefer mal einen schönen Artikel über das Rotaugenangeln. Aber bitte nicht schon wieder was mit Hanf.



Das verstehe ich an dieser Story auch nicht. Die Rotaugen beißen spitz, dann mach doch dein Vorfach kürzer, Paul? Setz den Anhieb früher Paul? Leg die Rute auf deinem Schoss ab, Paul? Nutze die Inline-Montagen aller Hersteller seit 20 Jahren, Paul? Probier doch mal eine feine Pose aus, Paul?

Und hier Paul, ein Video für dich:






Ich tippe auch eher darauf, das eine deutsche Redaktion das Thema innovativer darstellen wollte, als Paul möglicherweise selbst. Das Ding ist nun wirklich ein alter Hut! Kein Vorwurf an den Autor, wer weiß, was da wieder gelaufen ist seitens Verlag und dergleichen. (ist ja bei vielen Themen oft auch harter Tobak bei)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und hier Paul, ein Video für dich:



Das hat er wahrscheinlich schon gesehen, denn genau um dieses Rig ging es.


----------



## Andal

Ich bleibe bei meinen grünen Korum Nubsies. Die sind 1. so wunderbar grün und 2. boah!


----------



## Waller Michel

Einen halben Tag nicht Zuhause und man kommt kaum noch mit dem Lesen nach !

@Andal dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr, schön dich wieder zu lesen. 

Schlaufenmontage benutze ich auch seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr!  Da gibt's andere Lösungen. 
Feederboom steht bei mir seit einiger Zeit hoch im Kurs, teilweise auch fixiert mit stopper .

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das hat er wahrscheinlich schon gesehen, denn genau um dieses Rig ging es.


 
Ist wohl ein Gnadenbrot von der Insel für deutsche Angler.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schlaufe halte ich nicht für zeitgemäß, klar hat sie Vorteile aber die Nschteile bei Schnurbruch überwiegen für mich. Dass ich keine Feederbooms mehr nutze hat mein Leben bereichert


----------



## Andal

Ein grünes Nubsie, Run Rig und ein Fitzel von feiner Schnur für  das Gewicht... ab geht die Post. Das schafft auch mein müdes Auge.


----------



## Tricast

Wir waren früher öfter in Ittervoort zum Einkaufen. Dort habe ich mal aufgeschnappt welches Vorfachmaterial für Rotaugen und welches für Brassen besser sein soll. Für die Einen weiches Material, für die Anderen härteres Material. Leider krieg ich das nicht mehr zusammen. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen bezüglich der Vorfächer?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir waren früher öfter in Ittervoort zum Einkaufen. Dort habe ich mal aufgeschnappt welches Vorfachmaterial für Rotaugen und welches für Brassen besser sein soll. Für die Einen weiches Material, für die Anderen härteres Material. Leider krieg ich das nicht mehr zusammen. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen bezüglich der Vorfächer?



Ich mag grundsätzlich weiche Monoschnüre lieber als harte/steife.
Auch als Vorfächer natürlich aber in klarem Wasser ist es mir noch wichtiger dass die Vorfachschnur klar/ungefärbt ist(beim Posenangeln).


----------



## Andal

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich von den feinstens ausgereizten Montagen ab bin. Ich muss keine Bewerbe bestreiten und womöglich auch gewinnen UND ich will auch keine Beifänge mit aller Gewalt verlieren. Das ich so vielleicht ein paar schöne Fische weniger fange, nehme ich billigend in kauf.

Meine Vorfächer liegen irgendwo zwischen 0,16 und 0,25 mm, b.z.w. feines 10 lbs. Aramidzeug. Das mag vielen saugrob erscheinen, aber mir bringt es noch ausreichend Fisch, ich kann es noch gut händeln und es hält.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir waren früher öfter in Ittervoort zum Einkaufen. Dort habe ich mal aufgeschnappt welches Vorfachmaterial für Rotaugen und welches für Brassen besser sein soll. Für die Einen weiches Material, für die Anderen härteres Material. Leider krieg ich das nicht mehr zusammen. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen bezüglich der Vorfächer?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Beim Feedern auf Distanz eher steif, weil weniger Verwicklungen (bei großen Distanzen sogar Fluocarbon). Beim Stippen und Method Feedern eher weich und geschmeidig, für eine natürlichere Präsentation (Madenspiel am Vorfach, Köder soll beim Method Feedern im Futter bleiben und nicht rausspringen wegen steifer Schnur).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich bin überwiegend auf der kurzen Distanz unterwegs (selbst in der Weser habe ich gestern maximal bis 25 m gefischt), weiche, transparente und vertretbar feine Vordächer (feiner als 0,14 nur sehr, selten) sind mir die liebsten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich bevorzuge auch eher weiches Material, präsentiert den Köder besser und federt auch ein wenig ab .
Nur auf große Distanzen beim Feeder ist das nicht so gut, weil man den Biss nicht so gut angezeigt bekommt und es sich schneller verwurschtelt .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin überwiegend auf der kurzen Distanz unterwegs (selbst in der Weser habe ich gestern maximal bis 25 m gefischt), weiche, transparente und vertretbar feine Vordächer (feiner als 0,14 nur sehr, selten) sind mir die liebsten.



Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, gehe ich auch nicht noch feiner als 0.14 nur wenn die Fische super vorsichtig sind dann auf 0.10 oder 0.12 
Vermittelt aber kein sicheres Gefühl! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal: Was bedeutet 夜明けの幸せなたわごと?


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Andal: Was bedeutet 夜明けの幸せなたわごと?



 hihihi, ich habs schon durch den Übersetzer gejagt!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> hihihi, ich habs schon durch den Übersetzer gejagt!



hatte ich auch, aber ich dachte das wär chinesisch. Ist es ja gar nicht. Ist ja japanisch. Ein schönes Motto Andal! Ich bin auch glücklich im Morgengrauen.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Andal: Was bedeutet 夜明けの幸せなたわごと?


Ein fröhlicher Schiss in der Morgenröte. Wir haben die Tage einfach mal so herumgeblödelt, was japanische Namen so nach dem Klang her bedeuten können. Und beim Hidefumi lag der enstspannte Gang aufs Häusl irgendwie nahe.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Ein fröhlicher Schiss in der Morgenröte. Wir haben die Tage einfach mal so herumgeblödelt, was japanische Namen so nach dem Klang her bedeuten können. Und beim Hidefumi lag der enstspannte Gang aufs Häusl irgendwie nahe.


Da war mein Übersetzungsprogramm aber zurückhaltender. Aber „glücklich" ist eben ein dehnbarer Begriff!


----------



## Andal

Mein Japanisch ist recht übersichtlich - also gib nix drauf!


----------



## Tricast

Wobei: Der Morgen hat nicht überall und immer Gold im Munde. (Frei nach Grasshoff)

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Wobei: Der Morgen hat nicht überall und immer Gold im Munde. (Frei nach Grasshoff)
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Gar grimmig ist es, den Suscanus interius zu überwinden!


----------



## Kochtopf

Schäferhund hat Gold im Monat. Sagte Stefan Raab in 'Ma guckn'. Und unser Tierarzt.


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt noch mal wegen der Vofächer. Es ging ja um das Rotaugenangeln und da haben damals die Belgier eben erzählt zum Rotaugenangeln sollte man eben das ????? nehmen und zum Brassenangeln eher das Andere. Das würde mit der Nahrungsaufnahme zusammen hängen. Ich kann mir aber keinen Reim darauf machen. 
Kann es sein dass bei den spitzen Bissen der Rotaugen ein härteres Vormachmaterial von Vorteil sein kann weil das härtere Material eher zum Greifen des Hakens neigt?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt noch mal wegen der Vofächer. Es ging ja um das Rotaugenangeln und da haben damals die Belgier eben erzählt zum Rotaugenangeln sollte man eben das ????? nehmen und zum Brassenangeln eher das Andere. Das würde mit der Nahrungsaufnahme zusammen hängen. Ich kann mir aber keinen Reim darauf machen.
> Kann es sein dass bei den spitzen Bissen der Rotaugen ein härteres Vormachmaterial von Vorteil sein kann weil das härtere Material eher zum Greifen des Hakens neigt?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ich habe es natürlich nicht gesehen und persönlich urteile ich nach anderen Kriterien als Plötze oder Brasse ,zumal die Dehnung natürlich auch stark von der Länge des Vorfachs abhängig ist. 
Kann also nur mutmaßen. .....
Da die Plötze der Fisch ist oder sein kann, wo die Köderpräsentation wichtiger ist als bei der Brasse ,würde ich sagen bei der Plötze das weichere Vorfach .....aber wie gesagt, ich mach das von anderen Faktoren abhängig! 

LG Michael


----------



## Allround-Angler

Die Frage ist halt immer, macht das soviel aus.
Wenn ich ein steiferes = tragfähigeres Material habe, nehme ich einen dünneren Durchmesser und habe einen ähnlichen Geschmeidgkeitsefekt.
War ganz früher ein Weichheitsfreak vor dem Herrn. Je weicher, desto besser.
Bis ich dann feststellte, dass weiches Matrial schlechtere Tragkraft und Abriebewerte hatte und harte dunkle Schnüre ziemlich lang hielten.
Mittlerweile kommt es auf den Einsatzzweck an.

Beim Vorfach für Rotaugen im Sommer verwendete ich einen steifen 0.18 mm-Fluorocarbon-Strick.
Hab ich jetzt nicht schlechter gefangen als mit 18er Nylon.
Reichlich grob für Rotaugen, ich weiß, aber Beifänge (Döbel, Barben) können ach nch überwältigt werden.

So, und nun meine wirren Spekulationen ;-):
Ich glaube, dass die Präsentation anders ist. Flourocarbon ist zwar schwerer als Nylon, aber bedingt durch die Steifheit klappt das Ganze wie ein Pedeln nach unten.
Der Köder macht dabei einen schönen Bogen, der Haken steht ab und wird nicht verdreht beim blitzartigen Einsaugen der Rotaugen.
Bei weicherem Vorfach fällt der Köder eher senkrecht nach unten und verdreht sich beim Einsauge wohl etwas leichter.

Eine Brasse dagegen hat einen langen Saugrüssel und zieht den Köder (aufliegendes bzw. nachschleifendes Vorfach) einfach mit rein, bzw. macht einen Kopfstand.


----------



## Racklinger

Naja hängt mit der Nahrungsaufnahme zusammen denke ich. Brasse schlürft wie ein Staubsauger alles von Boden weg. Der braucht Zeit für die Köder Aufnahme, ist halt eher gemächlich dabei.. Das Rotauge ist da hektisch eher im Freiwasser unterwegs, wenn da die Bisserkennung nicht prompt kommt ist's schon wieder weg. 
Deswegen Brasse weich/ Rotauge steif


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Naja hängt mit der Nahrungsaufnahme zusammen denke ich. Brasse schlürft wie ein Staubsauger alles von Boden weg. Der braucht Zeit für die Köder Aufnahme, ist halt eher gemächlich dabei.. Das Rotauge ist da hektisch eher im Freiwasser unterwegs, wenn da die Bisserkennung nicht prompt kommt ist's schon wieder weg.
> Deswegen Brasse weich/ Rotauge steif



Das Vorfachmaterial der Art des Bisses eines Fisches anzupassen, kam noch nicht mal mir in den Sinn. Hut ab, ihr irren Friedfischangler!


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Naja hängt mit der Nahrungsaufnahme zusammen denke ich. Brasse schlürft wie ein Staubsauger alles von Boden weg. Der braucht Zeit für die Köder Aufnahme, ist halt eher gemächlich dabei.. Das Rotauge ist da hektisch eher im Freiwasser unterwegs, wenn da die Bisserkennung nicht prompt kommt ist's schon wieder weg.
> Deswegen Brasse weich/ Rotauge steif



Ist natürlich auch eine Theorie! 
Könnte auch sorum sein ?
Könnte aber auch sein das die Brasse es sowieso einsaugt und nicht so genau hinsieht! Dann wäre es wieder andersherum 

LG Michael


----------



## Fragezeichen

Kurze Frage an euch Friedfischprofis: Köfi Lauben 5-7cm sind Zielfisch, Hakenempfehlung? Je billiger, desto besser - sofern sie ihren Zweck trotzdem erfüllen.

Früher hab ich für so kleinen Kram einfach Rotaugen gesenkt, ist keine Option mehr. Meine Vermutung wäre jetzt wegen kleinem Maul Größe 18/20/22 längliche Haken mit kleinem Hakenbogen, z.B. Owner RL-560. Kommt das hin oder muss ich noch kleiner oder irgendwelche Spezialhaken aus dem Tanagobereich nehmen?

Ich hätte die aber am liebsten in rot und gebunden, dann halten sie es vielleicht sogar ohne Köder für eine Mückenlarve, die sollen nur so nebenbei mit in die Tasche falls ich zufällig einen Schwarm sehe, nicht um gezielt stippen zu gehen. Halt kurz irgendwas an der Spinnrute improvisieren und 2-3 zuppeln, dann weiter. Wenn ihr so kleine Haken mit Öhr ungebunden wüsstet wäre auch super, aber Plättchen bekomme ich persönlich nicht mehr an die Schnur gefrickelt, in der Größe eh nicht.

Danke


----------



## Minimax

Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch Friedfischprofis: Köfi Lauben 5-7cm sind Zielfisch, Hakenempfehlung? Je billiger, desto besser - sofern sie ihren Zweck trotzdem erfüllen.



Kurze Frage an die Raubfischprofis: Kennt ihr ne Methode, wie ich schnell an grosse Mengen Barsch und Zander komme? Größe egal, möglichst günstig, ich brauch die um Fischmehl für mein Grundfutter herzustellen.


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Vorfachmaterial der Art des Bisses eines Fisches anzupassen, kam noch nicht mal mir in den Sinn. Hut ab, ihr irren Friedfischangler!


Dass kommt davon wenn man chronisch unterangelt ist, da denkt sich mein Kopf die verrücktesten Sachen aus


----------



## PirschHirsch

Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Ich hätte die aber am liebsten in rot und gebunden,



Wie wäre es mit diesen hier - klein, rot und vorgebunden zwischen Gr. 16 und 20:

https://www.baitstore.de/Sensas-Vorfachhaken-Crystal-rot-20cm-10-Stk

Allerdings jeweils nur 20 cm Vorfachlänge.


----------



## Fragezeichen

Minimax schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Raubfischprofis: Kennt ihr ne Methode, wie ich schnell an grosse Mengen Barsch und Zander komme? Größe egal, möglichst günstig, ich brauch die um Fischmehl für mein Grundfutter herzustellen.


Ich bin kein Profi, aber damit sollte das gehen.

Was war denn jetzt an meiner Frage verwerflich? Ich wollt nur demnächst irgendwo so Zwergenhaken mitbestellen und vorher sichergehen, dass ich klein genug hole, aber so groß wie noch möglich.


----------



## Andal

Es ist auch die Präsentation noch offen. Mit Stopsel, oder Grundblei?


----------



## Fragezeichen

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist auch die Präsentation noch offen. Mit Stopsel, oder Grundblei?


Wenn du mich meinst, dann wohl Stöpsel. Wenn ich die mal sehe kleben die alle knapp unter der Oberfläche. Ich hab eh immer ne kleine Wasserkugel und kleine Posen genau für den Fall dabei, aber ich glaube für die ganz kleinen Lauben wären meine vorhandenen Haken zu groß.


----------



## Andal

Ich meinte zwar die Vorfachfrage ganz allgemein, aber bei so kleinen Lauben nur mit der Pose.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Dass kommt davon wenn man chronisch unterangelt ist, da denkt sich mein Kopf die verrücktesten Sachen aus



Gut so, das Angeln bietet eine unfassbare Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten, fließenden Grenzen und technischen Raffinessen. Wäre ja auch Öde, wenn keine Fantasie den Fischfang beflügeln würde. Unterangelt bin ich aber nicht, das ist nur dein Problem!


----------



## Tobias85

Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Was war denn jetzt an meiner Frage verwerflich?



Stell dir vor, du gehst auf eine Konferenz des Deutschen Geflügelzüchterverbandes, platzt mitten in eine Gesprächsrunde zum Thema "Förderung seltener Hühnerrassen" und fragst dort nach einem guten Motor für nen Eigenbau-Kükenschredder - möglichst billig natürlich. Wäre der absolut unpassendste Ort für so ein Anliegen, oder? Jetzt sollte dir hoffentlich ein Licht aufgehen.

Davon ab: Ich würde schon aus Prinzip keine Frage beantworten, die der Fragesteller selbst in 10 Sekunden mit zwei Begriffen gegoogelt hätte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

@Fragezeichen 
Fine Match oder Red Maggot (beide von Drennan) in der Größe 20,22,24, im Nichtwinter nehme ich auch 18er. 
Die Hakenform der Fine Match halte ich für ideal zum Angeln auf Kleinfisch, die Red Maggots Haken sind rot und auch fertig gebunden kaufbar.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Raubfischprofis: Kennt ihr ne Methode, wie ich schnell an grosse Mengen Barsch und Zander komme? Größe egal, möglichst günstig, ich brauch die um Fischmehl für mein Grundfutter herzustellen.



Muuhaaahaa


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Ich finde das man über die Wahl des Hakens fast oder genauso lang nachdenken kann, wie über den Durchmesser und Beschaffenheit der Vorfachschnur. Also mir geht das auf jeden Fall so.


----------



## Tricast

Ich wollte erst etwas dazu schreiben, lasse es aber lieber sein.

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst etwas dazu schreiben, lasse es aber lieber sein.
> 
> Heinz


Schade, das hätte ich gerne gelesen


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Du hast eine PN und was ich schreiben wollte kannst Du dir doch wohl denken.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS: Habe ihn inzwischen aber auch erreicht.


----------



## Fragezeichen

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> @Fragezeichen
> Fine Match oder Red Maggot (beide von Drennan) in der Größe 20,22,24, im Nichtwinter nehme ich auch 18er.
> Die Hakenform der Fine Match halte ich für ideal zum Angeln auf Kleinfisch, die Red Maggots Haken sind rot und auch fertig gebunden kaufbar.



Vielen Dank



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, du gehst auf eine Konferenz des Deutschen Geflügelzüchterverbandes, platzt mitten in eine Gesprächsrunde zum Thema "Förderung seltener Hühnerrassen" und fragst dort nach einem guten Motor für nen Eigenbau-Kükenschredder - möglichst billig natürlich. Wäre der absolut unpassendste Ort für so ein Anliegen, oder? Jetzt sollte dir hoffentlich ein Licht aufgehen.
> 
> Davon ab: Ich würde schon aus Prinzip keine Frage beantworten, die der Fragesteller selbst in 10 Sekunden mit zwei Begriffen gegoogelt hätte.



Man kann sich auch anstellen, ich bin aber liebend gerne wieder raus hier, mit so großkotzigen Typen wie dir will ich nichtma im selben Ort begraben werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> 
> Man kann sich auch anstellen, ich bin aber liebend gerne wieder raus hier, mit so großkotzigen Typen wie dir will ich nichtma im selben Ort begraben werden.


Du bist hier kein Verlust, gute Reise!


----------



## Tobias85

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Du hast eine PN und was ich schreiben wollte kannst Du dir doch wohl denken.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> PS: Habe ihn inzwischen aber auch erreicht.


Ich habe auch brav drauf geantwortet vor geraumer Zeit oder kam noch eine?


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, du gehst auf eine Konferenz des Deutschen Geflügelzüchterverbandes, platzt mitten in eine Gesprächsrunde zum Thema "Förderung seltener Hühnerrassen" und fragst dort nach einem guten Motor für nen Eigenbau-Kükenschredder - möglichst billig natürlich. Wäre der absolut unpassendste Ort für so ein Anliegen, oder? Jetzt sollte dir hoffentlich ein Licht aufgehen.
> 
> Davon ab: Ich würde schon aus Prinzip keine Frage beantworten, die der Fragesteller selbst in 10 Sekunden mit zwei Begriffen gegoogelt hätte.



Dem hab ich nichts hinzuzufügen! 
Sehr gut formuliert! Und gar nicht billig 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 :

Du bist Hühnerzüchter !?


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Lieber Rassehühnerzüchter als Köderfischstipper.

LIebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mein Fernseher ist kaputt, jetzt muss ich wieder Herr der Ringe lesen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax : Lieber Rassehühnerzüchter als Köderfischstipper.
> 
> LIebe Grüße Heinz



Kann ich ja gar nicht verstehen, 20 Westfälische Totleger im Garten und nach über einem halben Jahr immer noch kein Ei. Da bringt mir im Moment jeder Köfi mehr Erfolg und Freude.


----------



## Hecht100+

Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden in der Sauna und ihr schreibt soviel, das man kaum mit dem Lesen hinterher kommt. War aber eine schöne Zeit, herrlich entspannend.


----------



## geomas

Schönes Tempo hier am Stammtisch - willkommen zurück, @Andal !

Die geplante Posen-Foto-Session konnte ich leider heute nicht in die Tat umsetzen - hoffentlich klappts morgen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann ich ja gar nicht verstehen, 20 Westfälische Totleger im Garten und nach über einem halben Jahr immer noch kein Ei. Da bringt mir im Moment jeder Köfi mehr Erfolg und Freude.


Vielleicht mal ein, zwei Hennen dazu setzen


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tobias85 :
> 
> Du bist Hühnerzüchter !?



Mini, kanns sein, dass du ein wenig übermüdet bist?  Das war doch nur ein Vergleich...



Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax : Lieber Rassehühnerzüchter als Köderfischstipper.
> 
> LIebe Grüße Heinz



Ich persönlich find weder das eine noch das andere grundsätzlich verwerflich (jeder wie er meint), aber mitten unter Friedfischliebhabern solch eine Anfrage zu stellen ist schon irgendwie...dummdreist trifft es wohl ganz gut. Hoffentlich ereilt uns sowas jetzt nicht im Wochentakt


----------



## Hecht100+

Ist nur noch ein Hahn dabei, die anderen 6 Hähnchen frieren im Moment in der Truhe


----------



## geomas

große Köder, kleine Fische

Erlebe ich hier sehr häufig, gerade in den warmen Monaten. Plötz und Rotfeder knallen sich dicke Pellets rein, 3 Maiskörner am Haar sind für 15cm-Fische offenbar genau der richtige Snack für zwischendurch...
Und natürlich gibts - leider seltener - auch größere Fische an winzigen Ködern.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> 3 Maiskörner am Haar sind für 15cm-Fische offenbar genau der richtige Snack für zwischendurch...



Die sind aber übermütig bei dir. Döbel würden das hier auch noch machen, aber Rotauge und Co. und der Größe eher nicht.


----------



## geomas

Ich muß immer grinsen, wenn ich britische Angelvideos sehe. Da wird ja gerne mal (von Made, Caster, Wurm) auf ein einzelnes Maikorn gewechselt, um die größeren Fische zu selektieren. Wenn die die Mecklenburger Plötz' kennen würden...

Andererseits nutze ich einfachen Dosenmais - der spezielle Angelmais ist vermutlich etwas größer.

Und meinen allerersten Döbel hab ich tatsächlich auf ne 3er Maiskette gefangen.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich muß immer grinsen, wenn ich britische Angelvideos sehe. Da wird ja gerne mal (von Made, Caster, Wurm) auf ein einzelnes Maikorn gewechselt, um die größeren Fische zu selektieren. Wenn die die Mecklenburger Plötz' kennen würden...
> 
> Andererseits nutze ich einfachen Dosenmais - der spezielle Angelmais ist vermutlich etwas größer.
> 
> Und meinen allerersten Döbel hab ich tatsächlich auf ne 3er Maiskette gefangen.



Also ich bin mittlerweile eigentlich auch auf Dosenmais umgestiegen der von der bekannten Marke !
Der Angelmais ist nur besser sortiert und manchmal gefärbt. 
Ansonsten sehe ich den Unterschied nur im Preis, bei Angelmais ist halt ein Korn exakt wie das andere, sonst nix besonderes. 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Die unterschiedliche Größe beim billgen Discounter-Dosenmais macht mir nix aus: die „besseren” Körner kommen typischerweise an Haken oder Haar, der Rest wird lose gefüttert.
Vielleicht besorge ich mir testweise mal „teuren Angelmais”. 
Ach ja, Experimente mit gefärbtem Mais (Lebensmittelfarbe?) stehen auch noch aus.


----------



## Waller Michel

Manche werden es wissen, manche nicht? 
Um so weiter man Richtung Osten kommt in Europa und dann Asien, um so räuberischer sind Plötzen und auch teilweise andere Friedfische .
An der Wolga werden sogar mit kleinen Köfis auf große Plötzen geangelt, dafür kaum mit Mais oder ähnlichem .....wollte ich nur mal so erzählen, ging mir gerade durch den Kopf. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Die unterschiedliche Größe beim billgen Discounter-Dosenmais macht mir nix aus: die „besseren” Körner kommen typischerweise an Haken oder Haar, der Rest wird lose gefüttert.
> Vielleicht besorge ich mir testweise mal „teuren Angelmais”.
> Ach ja, Experimente mit gefärbtem Mais (Lebensmittelfarbe?) stehen auch noch aus.


 Ganz genau so manche ich das auch! 
Auch der billig Mais von Netto eignet sich sehr gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe in all den Jahren zwischen Bonduelle und Gut und Günstig keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Wie @geomas schon schrieb, die guten an den Haken, der Rest zum Anfüttern.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab bisher auch immer billigen Mais in der Dose gekauft, aber nachdem ich öfter gehört habe, dass der Bio-Mais im Glas deutlich größer und fester sein soll, hab ich mir da mal ein Glas von gegönnt. Es heißt gern mal, den billigen Dosenmais zum Füttern und den großen Bio-Mais an den Haken. Deutlich größer sind die Körner auf jeden Fall (so das 1,5-2-fache von den größeren Dosenkörnern) und an einem gut gefütterten Platz mag das den Bio-Mais zwischen den anderen hervorheben. Ich meine auch, dass die Körner fester sind. An der Haarmontage (Gummiband durchs Korn) beim Method Feedern neulich hielten sie jedenfalls mehrere Würfe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Mais ist vor allem fester als Dosenmais, ich glaube das macht den Unterschied.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Hinweise auf den Bio-Mais. Der (und Angelmais) wird 2020 probiert.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Tobias85 Danke für den Tipp, Mais in Gläser, mal suchen gehen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja den hatte ich kürzlich auch in den Finger, der sah ausgezeichnet aus !

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Ich gestehe, habe in 20 Angeljahren max. 3 Dosen Mais gekauft und davon das meiste selbst gegessen....


----------



## Waller Michel

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich gestehe, habe in 20 Angeljahren max. 3 Dosen Mais gekauft und davon das meiste selbst gegessen....



Lach !
Also ich kann das gar nicht mehr zählen wie viele! 
Früher eigentlich nur Angelmais ,das geht aber gut ins Geld .
Werde zeitnah jetzt auch den Biomais testen, der sah top aus !

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Danke für den Tipp, Mais in Gläser, mal suchen gehen.



Hab den bei Netto geholt, 1,50€ oder so ein Glas in Bio-Qualität. Man sieht, wie Michael schreibt, auch direkt, dass da ganz andere Körner drin sind.


----------



## Waller Michel

Muss ich morgen unbedingt beim Einkaufen von Netto mitbringen! Echt guter Tip !

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich gestehe, habe in 20 Angeljahren max. 3 Dosen Mais gekauft und davon das meiste selbst gegessen....



Also etwas mehr war es bei mir schon, doch die meisten Plötzen und Rotfedern habe ich mit Toastbrotteig oder Made gefangen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe sehr sehr viele Karpfen auf Mais gefangen und auch reichlich Brassen auf Mais mit Vanillezucker .
Für mich ein top Köder !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Okay, neue Liste für mich:

_Friedfischköder, die im Jahre 2020 ernsthaft zu probieren sind_

 - Biomais und Angelmais
 - Kidneybohnen und Kicherebsen (bisherige Erfolge: äußerst bescheiden)
 - Burgerbrötchen mit unfaßbar langem MHD (liegen in der Küche bereit) - sollen gepuncht und auftreibend angeboten werden
 - Max Piper empfahl die ordinäre Erbse als hervorragenden Alandköder
 - selbstgemachter Teig mit Sardellen/Anchovis-Pasten-Beigabe
 - Magic Bread möchte ich angeltechnisch mit normalem Sandwichbrot vergleichen


Tulip, normaler Dosenmais, Made, Pinkie und Caster, Würmer quer durch die Apotheke, Sandwichbrot sind ebenso gesetzt wie Pellets, kleine Boilies und Ready-Made-Paste.


----------



## yukonjack

Ist ja auch ein guter Köder aber ich angel sehr sehr ungerne mit Mais. Warum? Kann ich gar nicht sagen, is halt so. Mag sein, dass ich dadurch so manch einen schönen Fisch nicht gefangen habe. Was soll`s.


----------



## Nacktangler

Mais ist ein toller Köder, finde ich persönlich. Leider muss ich immer schwer drauf aufpassen, sonst hat ihn meine Frau gegessen bevor der Angeltag um ist


----------



## geomas

Gegen Mais spricht meiner Meinung nach nur sein Image.

Die legendären Dosen an den Ufern der Republik sind das eine Bild im Hinterkopf, der „Opa mit dem Goldhaken” eine andere.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also etwas mehr war es bei mir schon, doch die meisten Plötzen und Rotfedern habe ich mit Toastbrotteig oder Made gefangen.


In den kalten oder warmen Monaten? Was geht um diese Jahreszeit besser?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Wahre Worte! Ich glaube das gilt für sehr, sehr viele Rigs. Garner argumentiert in seinem Artikel mit der hohen Anzahl von Fehlbissen, die er mit dem Heli-Rig eliminieren will.  Sein Vordach ist lediglich 8 cm kurz und der Fisch soll sich durch das Gewicht des Korbes Haken, bevor er sich überhaupt wundert, dass die Sache eine Haken hat. Aber es ist wahrscheinlich wie so oft: *Los Paul*, liefer mal einen schönen Artikel über das Rotaugenangeln. Aber bitte nicht schon wieder was mit Hanf.



„Los Paul” ist für mich DIE Popkultur-Referenz des Jahres 2020.
Wunderbar, danke dafür!


----------



## Nacktangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die legendären Dosen an den Ufern der Republik


Wenn es wenigstens Dosen wären, ich bin am Main aufgewachsen und es waren immer nur die Plastikdosen der Maden. So ein Pfand ist eine tolle Sache... seitdem habe ich nie wieder irgendwo in der Wildnis einen Berg Cola/Bierdosen gefunden. Ich plädiere für Pfand auf alles


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein guter Köder aber ich angel sehr sehr ungerne mit Mais. Warum? Kann ich gar nicht sagen, is halt so. Mag sein, dass ich dadurch so manch einen schönen Fisch nicht gefangen habe. Was soll`s.


Bin, trotz durchaus ansehnlicher Fänge, eher jemand der Mais nicht wirklich vertraut. Aber habe dennoch meist eine verlegenheitsdose mit. Wenn nix geht kommt die zum Einsatz- und ist eigentlich nie der gamechanger- insofern erklärt es sich wieso ich ihm nicht wirklich traue


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Du hast geschrieben Kidneybohnen und Kichererbsen .
Damit habe ich auch noch nie groß was aus dem Wasser geholt! Daran habe ich den Glauben verloren! 
Dafür hab ich mit Erbsen aus dem TK schon einige Rotfedern gefangen. 
Ist mir aber irgendwie in Vergessenheit geraten, muss ich unbedingt auch mal wieder benutzen! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Wenn es wenigstens Dosen wären, ich bin am Main aufgewachsen und es waren immer nur die Plastikdosen der Maden. So ein Pfand ist eine tolle Sache... seitdem habe ich nie wieder irgendwo in der Wildnis einen Berg Cola/Bierdosen gefunden. Ich plädiere für Pfand auf alles



Ich habe die letzten Jahre so viele Tauwurm-Styropor-Boxen, Madenplastikdosen, Maisdosen, Bierflaschen- und Dosen, Schnurreste, Knicklichtpackungen „entnommen”, daß ich gelegentlich Lust verspüre, den einen oder anderen Angler bei der Leergutrücknahme abzuliefern.
Ich fordere die Pfandpflicht für den Samen der Ufer-Vermüller-Väter!


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @geomas
> Du hast geschrieben Kidneybohnen und Kichererbsen .
> Damit habe ich auch noch nie groß was aus dem Wasser geholt! Daran habe ich den Glauben verloren!
> Dafür hab ich mit Erbsen aus dem TK schon einige Rotfedern gefangen.
> Ist mir aber irgendwie in Vergessenheit geraten, muss ich unbedingt auch mal wieder benutzen!
> 
> LG Michael




Der Trick dabei, so rede ich es mir ein, liegt im regelmäßigen Vorfüttern mit den Köder-Exoten.
Leider komme ich nicht jeden Tag an See x oder Altarm y vorbei und am Fluß nebenan fange ich (zumindest im Nicht-Winter) auch mit Brot und Mais gut.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten Jahre so viele Tauwurm-Styropor-Boxen, Madenplastikdosen, Maisdosen, Bierflaschen- und Dosen, Schnurreste, Knicklichtpackungen „entnommen”, daß ich gelegentlich Lust verspüre, den einen oder anderen Angler bei der Leergutrücknahme abzuliefern.
> Ich fordere die Pfandpflicht für den Samen der Ufer-Vermüller-Väter!



Bei uns im Verein dürfen für Köder nur wiederverwendbare Dosen mit ans Wasser gebracht werden! 
Das ist eine sehr gute Reglung! 
Nur Bierflaschen hasse ich auch wie die Pest! 
Was hab ich da auch schon von anderen entsorgt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Der Trick dabei, so rede ich es mir ein, liegt im regelmäßigen Vorfüttern mit den Köder-Exoten.
> Leider komme ich nicht jeden Tag an See x oder Altarm y vorbei und am Fluß nebenan fange ich (zumindest im Nicht-Winter) auch mit Brot und Mais gut.



Da hast du wohl absolut Recht!
Auch ich komme  ohne aus !
Vom Prinzip ist das eine Sache wie mit den Kirschen bei Döbeln ! Wenn Sie es nicht kennen, kann man wirklich lange absitzen !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Ich habe vor, mit @Kochtopf den nächsten Baggersee anzusteuern. Mais zum anfüttern ist in Ordnung. Aber letzt endlich wird die Made an den Haken kommen.


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nur Bierflaschen hasse ich auch wie die Pest!
> Was hab ich da auch schon von anderen entsorgt!


Dann kannst du ja das Pfand kassieren. Wenigstens etwas.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Die lassen sowas einfach im Baum !
Da krame ich nicht drin rum ! Ich entsorge es halt. ...für 8 Cent die Flasche, hab ich mehr Benzinkosten. 

LG


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, mit @Kochtopf den nächsten Baggersee anzusteuern. Mais zum anfüttern ist in Ordnung. Aber letzt endlich wird die Made an den Haken kommen.
> 
> Dann kannst du ja das Pfand kassieren. Wenigstens etwas.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Mit normalem Mais anfüttern, als Hakenköder etwas wählen, was sich etwas abhebt (gefärbter Mais oder großer Mais, auftreibend oder ein paar Maiskörner zusammen) wäre dann meine Strategie.
Mais sollte ja vom Aroma her den Fischen zusagen und die natürliche Farbe=Sichtbarkeit ist sicher ein weitere Pluspunkt. Und wenn sich der Hakenköder irgendwie abhebt vom Futter ist die Chance, schnell einen der suchenden Fische zu haken, bestimmt höher.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> - Max Piper empfahl die ordinäre Erbse als hervorragenden Alandköder



...und Rotaugenköder! Hab da irgendwo auf dem Dachboden noch einen uralten Artikel zu in irgendeiner Zeitschrift. Angefüttert wurde glaube ich mit Dosenerbsen und an den Haken kamen (der schöneren Farbe wegen) Erbsen aus der Tiefkühlung. Ich meine, das war sogar ein Artikel speziell zum WInterangeln.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein dürfen für Köder nur wiederverwendbare Dosen mit ans Wasser gebracht werden!



Das ist mal ne sinnvolle und tolle Regelung!



jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, mit @Kochtopf den nächsten Baggersee anzusteuern. Mais zum anfüttern ist in Ordnung. Aber letzt endlich wird die Made an den Haken kommen.




Aber füttert nicht zu viel, Mais sättigt ja relativ gut und bei dem Wetter fressen die Fische ja nicht mehr so gierig. Vielleicht sonst liquidised bread und Breadpunch oder ein nährstoffarmes Rotaugenfutter mit ein paar Maden und/oder Hanf? Ihr könnt ja auch mehrere Plätze mit 20m Abstand anlegen und dann auf allen verschiedenes Futter einsetzen...


----------



## geomas

Was mich sehr interessiert ist die Frage, ob es Sinn haben könnte, Hakenköder im Gegensatz zum Lose-Feed zu aromatisieren.
Also ne kleine Dose mit Curry-Maden und ne größere zum Füttern mit unbehandelten Maden.
Oder Scopex-Mais an den Haken, mit normalem Dosenmais füttern.

Gleiche Frage betrifft die Farbe des Hakenköders.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja sehe ich auch so ! Zuviel Mais würde ich auch nicht rein Bomben! 
Die Fische sind satt und zuviel vertragen manche Fische auch nicht! 
Ich war schon an Gewässer gewesen, da haben Angler mit vielen Zentnern Boilies es geschafft den Vereinsteich zum umkippen zu bringen!  Alles in Maßen ist garantiert besser. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Was mich sehr interessiert ist die Frage, ob es Sinn haben könnte, Hakenköder im Gegensatz zum Lose-Feed zu aromatisieren.
> Also ne kleine Dose mit Curry-Maden und ne größere zum Füttern mit unbehandelten Maden.
> Oder Scopex-Mais an den Haken, mit normalem Dosenmais füttern.
> 
> Gleiche Frage betrifft die Farbe des Hakenköders.


 Ich sage mal aus dem Bauch heraus ja !
Hab damit immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht in der Regel!  Sowohl mit Aromen als auch mit Farbe. 
Vanille Aroma und Curry zb sind bei mir nicht wegzudenken. 
Zum Färben zusätzlich Kurkuma ,zum Curry! 
Ich glaub dran und dann funktioniert das auch  grinz

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> [Erbsen]
> ...und Rotaugenköder! Hab da irgendwo auf dem Dachboden noch einen uralten Artikel zu in irgendeiner Zeitschrift. Angefüttert wurde glaube ich mit Dosenerbsen und an den Haken kamen (der schöneren Farbe wegen) Erbsen aus der Tiefkühlung. Ich meine, das war sogar ein Artikel speziell zum WInterangeln.


Stimmt!
Wollten die in dem Artikel auf Schleie mit Erbsen samt Ananas Aroma und waren überrascht wie viele Plötzen sie gefangen haben? Dann ist es der Klassiker! Und es ist nicht die Farbe weswegen man TK anködert - Dosenerbsen halten einfach noch schlechter als Tulip im Sommer am Haken



> [Dosenregelung]
> Das ist mal ne sinnvolle und tolle Regelung!


Mich würde das nerven, obwohl ich brav meine Dosen sammle (dass ich >30 Eur an Pfand bekommen habe bei 50 Cent je Dose hatte ich hier erwähnt?) - die Schweine erzieht man so nicht, man nervt in erster Linie die normalen, mE



> Aber füttert nicht zu viel, Mais sättigt ja relativ gut und bei dem Wetter fressen die Fische ja nicht mehr so gierig. Vielleicht sonst liquidised bread und Breadpunch oder ein nährstoffarmes Rotaugenfutter mit ein paar Maden und/oder Hanf? Ihr könnt ja auch mehrere Plätze mit 20m Abstand anlegen und dann auf allen verschiedenes Futter einsetzen...


@jason 1 macht das schon, ich bin ja auch nicht gestern mit der Brotkruste aus dem Wald gelockt worden (es war vorgestern und es war Weißbrot!)

*ed*
@geomas
Ich denke grundsätzlich ja, ich muss aber einschränken: ich war einige Mal beim Freund am Tümpel und hatten einen Plötznado am Platz (ohne groß zu füttern) und haben irgendwann mit Mais versucht die größeren zu selektieren. Und der Vanille Angelmais war der Combobreaker - solange der am Haken war lief gar nichts mehr, obwohl er von der Größe einem enthusiastischen Plötz liegen müsste.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich denke auch, dass beides sinnvoll ist, um um den Köder von den angefütterten Partikeln/Maden abzuheben. Du willst ja, dass die Fische aus dem Überangebot grade deinen Hakenköder rauspicken, und sei es erstmal nur aus Neugierde.


----------



## Waller Michel

Richtig @Kochtopf 
Die TK Erbsen sehen nicht nur besser aus, sie sind auch viel fester als die laprigen Dinger aus dem Glas ,halten viel besser am Haken !

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Wollten die in dem Artikel auf Schleie mit Erbsen samt Ananas Aroma und waren überrascht wie viele Plötzen sie gefangen haben? Dann ist es der Klassiker! Und es ist nicht die Farbe weswegen man TK anködert - Dosenerbsen halten einfach noch schlechter als Tulip im Sommer am Haken



Nope, das war ein reiner, gezielter Erbsenangriff auf (winterliche?) Rutilus rutilus. Ich schau Donnerstag (oder heute Abend) mal, ob ich den Artikel ausfindig machen kann. Mit der Haltbarkeit der gefrorenen Erbsen kannst du durchaus Recht haben.


----------



## geomas

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie gut die Sinnesorgane der Friedfische sind. Es gibt ja viele Theorien zum Beispiel zum Thema Köderfarbe und -sichtbarkeit in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen, aber 100-prozentig überzeugt bin ich nicht davon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nope, das war ein reiner, gezielter Erbsenangriff auf (winterliche?) Rutilus rutilus. Ich schau Donnerstag (oder heute Abend) mal, ob ich den Artikel ausfindig machen kann. Mit der Haltbarkeit der gefrorenen Erbsen kannst du durchaus Recht haben.


Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, glaub mir, isso


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nope, das war ein reiner, gezielter Erbsenangriff auf (winterliche?) Rutilus rutilus. Ich schau Donnerstag (oder heute Abend) mal, ob ich den Artikel ausfindig machen kann. Mit der Haltbarkeit der gefrorenen Erbsen kannst du durchaus Recht haben.



Die Haut ist halt einfach fester !
Aus dem Glas ,die halten fast gar nicht! 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie gut die Sinnesorgane der Friedfische sind. Es gibt ja viele Theorien zum Beispiel zum Thema Köderfarbe und -sichtbarkeit in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen, aber 100-prozentig überzeugt bin ich nicht davon.


 Hatten wir ja hier schon mal mit dem Farbspektrum in den Wassertiefen .....bisschen Glaube gehört garantiert dazu


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie gut die Sinnesorgane der Friedfische sind. Es gibt ja viele Theorien zum Beispiel zum Thema Köderfarbe und -sichtbarkeit in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen, aber 100-prozentig überzeugt bin ich nicht davon.



Also Fakt ist, dass viele Friedfischspezis rote/gelbe Partikel einsetzen und damit ja scheinbar auch sehr gute Erfahrungen machen. Daher kann man denke ich schon darauf vertrauen, dass die Fische da Unterschiede ausmachen können. Denk mal an Fantastic und seine roten und pinken Gummimaden...



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, glaub mir, isso





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Haut ist halt einfach fester !
> Aus dem Glas ,die halten fast gar nicht!
> 
> LG



Ich glaubs euch...ich meinte, dass ihr damit insofern Recht haben mögt, dass möglicherweise die Haltbarkeit und nicht die Farbe auch in meinem Artikel der ausschlaggebende Grund war.


----------



## rutilus69

Mais ist bei mir immer eine sichere Bank. Im Sommer läuft es richtig gut mit Mais, im Winter bei mir eher schleppend.
Für mich ist einer der größten Vorteile, dass ich immer ein paar Dosen einstehen haben kann. Ich verwende meistens die kleinen Dosen. Qualitativ sehe ich da auch keinen großen Unterschied zwischen Marke und Discounter. Allerdings hatte ich mal welchen von K...Land, da müsste ich vernünftige Maiskörner zum anhaken echt suchen.
Bio-Mais im Glas muss ich mir auch Mal anschauen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Der Trick dabei, so rede ich es mir ein, liegt im regelmäßigen Vorfüttern mit den Köder-Exoten.
> Leider komme ich nicht jeden Tag an See x oder Altarm y vorbei und am Fluß nebenan fange ich (zumindest im Nicht-Winter) auch mit Brot und Mais gut.



Der Trick mit den Kichererbsen ist sie entsprechend einzulegen und dann erst zu fischen 
Bis jetzt hab ich nur welche aus dem Glas bzw Dose genommen......Netto hat die ja seit letztem Jahr auch im Programm....eingelegt für mehrere Wochen/ Monate kannst du damit gut Fische fangen.  Einziges Problem an der Sache ist die Reichweite zum Auslegen da ist man natürlich etwas begrenzt, gewaltwürfe sind so nicht möglich.


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> In den kalten oder warmen Monaten? Was geht um diese Jahreszeit besser?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Gefühlsmäßig würde ich Frühjahr und Sommer mit Teigvorteilen bewerten, Herbst und Winter eher auf Maden. Ist aber auch immer Wetteranhängig, meine bei Guten Wetter wäre Teig im Vorteil.


----------



## Minimax

Mein Verhältnis zum Dosenmais ist auch gespalten: Obwohl kein Zweifel bestehen kann das er ein Evergreenköder allererster Güte ist, bin ich nie so richtig warm mit ihm geworden, ohne dies begründen zu können.
Edit: oh, doch, was mich nervt ist das er leicht vom Haken geklaut werden kann.
Ganz sicher ist er für mich ein Köder fürs Stillwasser und vor allem für die warme Jahreszeit, für Strömung und Kälte sehe ich Eiweissreiches im Vorteil.
Ein ziemlich guter Büchsenmais im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern ist "Goldener Mais" der Fa. Spreewaldhof, die Körner sind meiner Meinung nach grösser und fester als bei anderen Produkten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Mit normalem Mais anfüttern, als Hakenköder etwas wählen, was sich etwas abhebt (gefärbter Mais oder großer Mais, auftreibend oder ein paar Maiskörner zusammen) wäre dann meine Strategie.
> Mais sollte ja vom Aroma her den Fischen zusagen und die natürliche Farbe=Sichtbarkeit ist sicher ein weitere Pluspunkt. Und wenn sich der Hakenköder irgendwie abhebt vom Futter ist die Chance, schnell einen der suchenden Fische zu haken, bestimmt höher.



Genau!
Die selbe Startegie verfolgen Carphantas wenn sie einen Boilie auf einem Maisteppich anbieten(Pralineneffekt???).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip ist das eine Sache wie mit den Kirschen bei Döbeln ! Wenn Sie es nicht kennen, kann man wirklich lange absitzen !




Nö Micha.
Ich habe Döbel mit Kirschen oder Erdbeeren immer dort gefangen wo sowas nicht am Ufer wächst und keiner damit anfütterte.
Überhaupt hab ich noch nie einen Kirschbaum direkt am Wasser gesehen wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.


----------



## Racklinger

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Mais ist ein toller Köder, finde ich persönlich. Leider muss ich immer schwer drauf aufpassen, sonst hat ihn meine Frau gegessen bevor der Angeltag um ist


 Was hat mein Vadder früher immer geschimpft und geflucht wenn ich beim Angeln dabei war und "schwups", plötzlich war die Maisdose leer 
Daraufhin hatte er immer eine zweite dabei....


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der Trick mit den Kichererbsen ist sie entsprechend einzulegen und dann erst zu fischen
> Bis jetzt hab ich nur welche aus dem Glas bzw Dose genommen....



Bei mir fangen die direkt aus der Dose selektiv Karpfen.
Andere Fische mögen die hier anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Mais ist ein toller Köder, finde ich persönlich. Leider muss ich immer schwer drauf aufpassen, sonst hat ihn meine Frau gegessen bevor der Angeltag um ist




Es wäre villeicht besser noch ne Schachtel Pralinen oder sowas einzustecken um deine Frau vom Fischfutter fernzuhalten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö Micha.
> Ich habe Döbel mit Kirschen oder Erdbeeren immer dort gefangen wo sowas nicht am Ufer wächst und keiner damit anfütterte.
> Überhaupt hab ich noch nie einen Kirschbaum direkt am Wasser gesehen wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.


Die einzigen Fische die ich bei so was beobachtet habe sind die Graser , wenn die im Frühling unter den Weiden stehen und sich die abgeworfenen Kätzchen einverleiben. Das werde ich dieses Jahr mal mit freier Leine probieren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö Micha.
> Ich habe Döbel mit Kirschen oder Erdbeeren immer dort gefangen wo sowas nicht am Ufer wächst und keiner damit anfütterte.
> Überhaupt hab ich noch nie einen Kirschbaum direkt am Wasser gesehen wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.



Ja stimmt. ....muss zugeben habe ich auch schon! 
War kein gutes Beispiel von mir! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Manche werden es wissen, manche nicht?
> Um so weiter man Richtung Osten kommt in Europa und dann Asien, um so räuberischer sind Plötzen und auch teilweise andere Friedfische .
> An der Wolga werden sogar mit kleinen Köfis auf große Plötzen geangelt, dafür kaum mit Mais oder ähnlichem .....wollte ich nur mal so erzählen, ging mir gerade durch den Kopf.
> 
> LG Michael


Wirklich kleine Fischerl, Brut, sind auch bei uns sehr effiziente Köder.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die einzigen Fische die ich bei so was beobachtet habe sind die Graser , wenn die im Frühling unter den Weiden stehen und sich die abgeworfenen Kätzchen einverleiben. Das werde ich dieses Jahr mal mit freier Leine probieren.



Ich weiß nicht ob das zählt? 
Bei Insekten die auf dem Wasser landen sieht man es auch immer wieder! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wirklich kleine Fischerl, Brut, sind auch bei uns sehr effiziente Köder.



Ja stimmt. .....und das wird um so weiter man östlich kommt noch signifikanter !
Habe das auch mal nachgelesen, das ist so belegt. 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Das Kirschen auch dort fangen, wo keine Kirschbäume wachsen, kann ich bestätigen.
Aber Graßhüpfer fangen deutlich besser..
Interessante Diskusion über den Mais...... dippt ihr den irgendwie!?
Einmal Fisch und einmal Hanf...


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das Kirschen auch dort fangen, wo keine Kirschbäume wachsen, kann ich bestätigen.
> Aber Graßhüpfer fangen deutlich besser..
> Interessante Diskusion über den Mais...... dippt ihr den irgendwie!?
> Einmal Fisch und einmal Hanf...



Ihr habt ja Recht mit den Kirschen 

Das einzigste was ich immer wieder mit dem Mais mache ist, Vanillezucker mit rein! 
Ich finde die Lockwirkung ausgezeichnet, pabbt aber übelst an den Fingern 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. .....und das wird um so weiter man östlich kommt noch signifikanter !
> Habe das auch mal nachgelesen, das ist so belegt.
> 
> LG Michael



Das ist interessant, kannst Du versuchen Dich an die Quelle zu erinnern?
Ist es wirklich so, sas der Geschmack der Fische regional anders ist, oder könnte es auch daran liegen, das in östlichen Regionen einfach öfter mit dem entsprechenden Ködern geangelt wird, und er in der Fangstatistik überrepräsentiert ist?

Um mal das Kirschenbeispiel aufzugreifen: Hier bei uns war die Kirsche schon immer ein bekannter, traditioneller Döbelköder. In England spielte die Frucht angelhistorisch kaum eine Rolle. Mit dem Tulip war es regional genau umgekehrt.
Wir wissen aber heute, das beide Köder in beiden Regionen ihre Döbel fangen. In diesem Fall liegen also keine Unterschiedlichen Fisch"geschmäcker" vor, sondern zwei -wie auch immer entstandene- soziale Praktiken der Köderwahl durch die Angler.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ist schon ne ganze Weile her das ich es gelesen hatte ! Werde aber versuchen es wieder rauszubekommen !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Wenn Angler regional oder auch individuell großes Vertrauen in Köder A haben, werden sie typischerweise auch häufig mit Köder A fischen.
Und dadurch vermutlich besser fangen als mit Köder B, den die Fischis zwar eigentlich bevorzugen, der aber selten benutzt wird.

Und dann gibts da ja noch das morphogenetische Feld, oder?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich liebe es ja unheimlich zu Lesen, speziell in Büchern ,solche altmodischen aus Papier 
Davon habe ich auch so einige! Darauf bin ich auch stolz ! Nur wenn man was sucht ist es nicht unbedingt von Vorteil  
Bücher aus Papier aber mit Suchmaschine das wärs 

Um nochmal auf die gewohnte Nahrung der Fische zu kommen, wenn auch von unnatürlicher Herkunft! 
Boilies ! Wo die Karpfen das nicht gewohnt sind, lässt sich damit wesentlich schwerer ein Karpfen überlisten, als in Teichen wo Angler damit anfüttern .
Wurde mir auch von Karpfenspezialisten immer so geschildert .
Das Gegenteil ist aber bei vielen anderen Ködern immer wieder zu erleben! 
Wann bekommt in freier Natur ein Fisch schon mal eine Fleischmade oder Mais in den Rachen?  Sticht aber trotzdem sogut wie immer! 


LG Michael


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bin, trotz durchaus ansehnlicher Fänge, eher jemand der Mais nicht wirklich vertraut. Aber habe dennoch meist eine verlegenheitsdose mit. Wenn nix geht kommt die zum Einsatz- und ist eigentlich nie der gamechanger- insofern erklärt es sich wieso ich ihm nicht wirklich traue



Das kenne ich doch von irgendwem.... gehe 1:1 auch so vor mit Mais und erziele 1:1 die gleichen Resultate. Hatte 1x ne Monsterbrasse auf Mais am Madenclip ( Maden waren leer ) und habe es daraufhin mal nur mit Mais versucht... habe es schnell wieder sein lassen


----------



## Waller Michel

Xianeli schrieb:


> Das kenne ich doch von irgendwem.... gehe 1:1 auch so vor mit Mais und erziele 1:1 die gleichen Resultate. Hatte 1x ne Monsterbrasse auf Mais am Madenclip ( Maden waren leer ) und habe es daraufhin mal nur mit Mais versucht... habe es schnell wieder sein lassen



Ist auch meine Meinung! 
Kombiköder stechen oft besser! 
Nur Maden kein Problem! 
Nur Mais ist oft schlechter als ne Kombi aus Mais und Maden .
Im Hochsommer können die Karten jedoch anders gemischt sein. ....da hab ich mit Mais pur auch schon gut gefangen, im September hat das dann fast gar nicht mehr gepunktet .
Ist natürlich alles subjektiv. 

LG Mi


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Wenn Angler regional oder auch individuell großes Vertrauen in Köder A haben, werden sie typischerweise auch häufig mit Köder A fischen.
> Und dadurch vermutlich besser fangen als mit Köder B, den die Fischis zwar eigentlich bevorzugen, der aber selten benutzt wird.
> 
> Und dann gibts da ja noch das morphogenetische Feld, oder?


Schön, endlich mal wieder eine Diskussion die ins einseitige führt - vielen dank dafür!

Beim Thema Friedfischen mit Friedfischen muss ich an den letzten Sommer denken, als ich (wie hier berichtet) mich bemühte, mit Gründlingen und Lauben Aale zu fangen hatte ich mysteriöse Vollruns, wo leider nie was hängen blieb (und damit meine ich schon Karpfenartige Vollruns) - mittlerweile habe ich den Verdacht, dass es sich dabei um Barben gehandelt haben könnte. Ein Döbel ist zwar kräftig aber erreicht nicht so Geschwindigkeiten, Karpfen kann man ausschließen, Aal, Waller (in mir bisher angekommenen Größen) und Hecht gehen anders vor, bzw hätte der Köder Bissspuren gehabt... 
Ein köstliches Rätsel, oder?


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist zwar lange nicht das was ich gesucht hatte aber mal etwas aus dem Blinker


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön, endlich mal wieder eine Diskussion die ins einseitige führt - vielen dank dafür!
> 
> Beim Thema Friedfischen mit Friedfischen muss ich an den letzten Sommer denken, als ich (wie hier berichtet) mich bemühte, mit Gründlingen und Lauben Aale zu fangen hatte ich mysteriöse Vollruns, wo leider nie was hängen blieb (und damit meine ich schon Karpfenartige Vollruns) - mittlerweile habe ich den Verdacht, dass es sich dabei um Barben gehandelt haben könnte. Ein Döbel ist zwar kräftig aber erreicht nicht so Geschwindigkeiten, Karpfen kann man ausschließen, Aal, Waller (in mir bisher angekommenen Größen) und Hecht gehen anders vor, bzw hätte der Köder Bissspuren gehabt...
> Ein köstliches Rätsel, oder?



Wenn es recht Oberflächen nah war ,vielleicht Rapfen ?

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Schade, der *Blinker-Artikel* ist so klein, ich kann ihn online kaum lesen!!!

Ich laufe schnell zum Augenarzt und sehe später wieder rein.

LG Georg


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist zwar lange nicht das was ich gesucht hatte aber mal etwas aus dem Blinker



Super, vielen Dank. Sehe kurios, scheinbar sind dort alle Wasserbewohner auf Armageddon gepolt. Hier der Link zum ganzen Artikel: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/angeln-allgemein/angelurlaub/die-rache-der-rotfeder/


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn es recht Oberflächen nah war ,vielleicht Rapfen ?
> 
> LG Michael


Auf Aal angle ich nicht oberflächennah und ich wüsste von keinen Rapfenfängen an meiner Strecke


----------



## rhinefisher

Rotfedern kenne ich immer und überall nur als sehr räuberische Gesellen; Fliege, Spinner und Blinker in wirklich kleinen Größen funktionieren eigentlich sehr gut.. .
Das sich eine Rotfeder einen solch großen Wobbler greift, dürfte allerdings die ganz große Ausname sein.
Karpfen beangel ich in Spanien mit 7,5cm Gummis - Barben im Rhein mit 5cm Gummis.
Auch fingerlange KöFis fangen sehr gut.. .


----------



## Mikesch

Nicht nur russische Rotfedern stehen auf Kunstköder.
Fange relativ häufig schöne Rotfedern, manchmal auch Rotaugen, beim Barschfischen mit kleinen Crankbaits. Nachläufer, auch mit Gummis, von Rotaugen sind sehr häufig.
Fische sind Nahrungsopportunisten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf Aal angle ich nicht oberflächennah und ich wüsste von keinen Rapfenfängen an meiner Strecke



Das stimmt wohl das Aale schwerlich an der Oberfläche zu finden sind 
Kam nur drauf wegen der Geschwindigkeit. ..


----------



## rippi

Rapfen nehmen auch im Sommer nicht nur von der Oberfläche. Aale hingegen nehmen sehr wohl Köder im Mittelwasser und auch von der Oberfläche. Von Ende Mai bis Mitte September kann man bspw. oft beobachten, wie Aale durch Herings- und Laubenschwärme stoßen.


----------



## Kochtopf

rippi schrieb:


> Rapfen nehmen auch im Sommer nicht nur von der Oberfläche. Aale hingegen nehmen sehr wohl Köder im Mittelwasser und auch von der Oberfläche. Von Ende Mai bis Mitte September kann man bspw. oft beobachten, wie Aale durch Herings- und Laubenschwärme stoßen.


Kann man sicherlich, Uli beyer hat seinen PB Aal im Freiwasser auf GuFi gefangen, bspw, aber es wird typischerweise anders gemacht.


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,hab jetzt auch mal den Bio Mais besorgt! Hätte gerade Lust ihn zu testen!


----------



## Jason

Da kann ich @rippi nur zustimmen. Habe schon oft Tauwurm ca. 50cm unter der Oberfläche angeboten. Nachts mit Knicklicht. Aber man muß warten, bis er abzieht. Sonst gibt das nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber Schwarm,
Ich habe gerade bei Herrn Ali einen Zwitter aus Karpfenflak und Flussdreibein für unverschämt wenig Geld gefunden, so dass ich ihn bestellen musste:
€ 6,73  24%OFF | Fishing Rod Stand Adjustable Retractable Carp for Pod Stand Holder Fishing Pole Stand Tackle Accessory Bracket Carp for Pesca
https://a.aliexpress.com/T0oCfILmF

Wenn ich es recht verstehe, ist der hintere Arm frei justierbar, was recht vielfältige Möglichkeiten der Rutenablage bietet- im schlimmsten Falle 7 EUR für ne Tomatenrankhilfe ausgegeben.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Schwarm,
> Ich habe gerade bei Herrn Ali einen Zwitter aus Karpfenflak und Flussdreibein für unverschämt wenig Geld gefunden, so dass ich ihn bestellen musste:
> € 6,73  24%OFF | Fishing Rod Stand Adjustable Retractable Carp for Pod Stand Holder Fishing Pole Stand Tackle Accessory Bracket Carp for Pesca
> https://a.aliexpress.com/T0oCfILmF
> 
> Wenn ich es recht verstehe, ist der hintere Arm frei justierbar, was recht vielfältige Möglichkeiten der Rutenablage bietet- im schlimmsten Falle 7 EUR für ne Tomatenrankhilfe ausgegeben.


Du bist ja ein echter Prasser!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Schwarm,
> Ich habe gerade bei Herrn Ali einen Zwitter aus Karpfenflak und Flussdreibein für unverschämt wenig Geld gefunden, so dass ich ihn bestellen musste:
> € 6,73  24%OFF | Fishing Rod Stand Adjustable Retractable Carp for Pod Stand Holder Fishing Pole Stand Tackle Accessory Bracket Carp for Pesca
> https://a.aliexpress.com/T0oCfILmF
> 
> Wenn ich es recht verstehe, ist der hintere Arm frei justierbar, was recht vielfältige Möglichkeiten der Rutenablage bietet- im schlimmsten Falle 7 EUR für ne Tomatenrankhilfe ausgegeben.



Klasse - schon bestellt..


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein echter Prasser!


Des heisst Pressack XD


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl das Aale schwerlich an der Oberfläche zu finden sind
> Kam nur drauf wegen der Geschwindigkeit. ..



Als es noch reichlich Aale gab, konnte man die in der Mittagssonne direkt unter den Seerosen fangen; montage auf der Seerose abgelegt und den Wurm so eben über den Rand des Blattes hängen lassen. Das fängt nicht nur Barsch sondern auch fette Breitköpfe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab heute endlich den ersten Angelausflug des Jahres gemacht.

Ich wollte nochmal nach den Döbeln sehen und die haben sich anscheinend genauso drauf gefreut wie ich.

Also bin ich nach dem Mittag ab ans Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es dauerte auch nicht lange und schon zappelte ein kleiner Döbel im Netz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann folgten Nummer zwei und drei.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zwischendurch hatte ich immer wieder Fehlbisse - viel mehr als sonst.
Die Fische bissen sehr schnell und hektisch.

Dann hing die Mutter aller Döbel und nach ein paar Minuten Drill hakte sie sich selbst aus, ohne dass ich sie zu Gesicht bekam.
Der  4er Gamakatsu 2210R war aufgebogen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Später kamen dann noch Döbel Nummer 4 und 5.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Als es noch reichlich Aale gab, konnte man die in der Mittagssonne direkt unter den Seerosen fangen; montage auf der Seerose abgelegt und den Wurm so eben über den Rand des Blattes hängen lassen. Das fängt nicht nur Barsch sondern auch fette Breitköpfe.



Ich weiß  
Hab selbst schon im Niedrigwasser einen oben gefangen, ist aber heutzutage nicht mehr die Regel 
Aal wird ja immer knapper !

LG Michael

@Professor Tinca 
Ganz dickes Petri von mir  !!!!!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Später kamen dann noch Döbel Nummer 4 und 5.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335413
> Anhang anzeigen 335414


Ich muss auch unbedingt mal wieder auf Döbel gehen, betrachte mir die ganze Zeit die Fotos, das macht doch Laune 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Für den ersten Ansitz gut gefangen.   
Petri Heil @Professor Tinca 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Rotfedern kenne ich immer und überall nur als sehr räuberische Gesellen; Fliege, Spinner und Blinker in wirklich kleinen Größen funktionieren eigentlich sehr gut.. .
> Das sich eine Rotfeder einen solch großen Wobbler greift, dürfte allerdings die ganz große Ausname sein.
> Karpfen beangel ich in Spanien mit 7,5cm Gummis - Barben im Rhein mit 5cm Gummis.
> Auch fingerlange KöFis fangen sehr gut.. .



Bist du auch Ebroangler ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach @Professor Tinca - petri Heil zum Zielfischstrauss! Der Aussteiger ist ärgerlich, aber du hast jetzt einen Grund, wieder zu kehren


----------



## Minimax

Petri lieber @Professor Tinca 
zu den wunderschönen Fischen, sehr inspirierend! Bin schon gespannt aufs Replay mit dem geheimnisvollen Superdöbel...
Glückwunsch zur Chinalafette Bruder @Kochtopf!


----------



## phirania

Petri Professor... 
Wieder mal schöne Döbel gelandet....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt aufs Replay mit dem geheimnisvollen Superdöbel...




Ich auch.
Morgen krame ich erstmal meine Karpfenhaken durch und suche das was Passendes raus.
Das soll nicht nochmal passieren.

Bisher ist mir der 2210er noch nie aufgebogen. Sind eigentlich recht stabil aber naja.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Morgen krame ich erstmal meine Karpfenhaken durch und suche das was Passendes raus.
> Das soll nicht nochmal passieren.
> 
> Bisher ist mir der 2210er noch nie aufgebogen. Sind eigentlich recht stabil aber naja.....


Musst ziemlich kompromisslos gedrillt haben, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. 25er Hauptschnur und n 22er Vorfach glaub ich ist am Gamakatsu von Hause aus dran.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. 25er Hauptschnur und n 22er Vorfach glaub ich ist am Gamakatsu von Hause aus dran.


Schön dass ich als grobstmotoriker das auch mal wem sagen kann: mit jefööööhl, Pröfpröf, mit jefööööhl


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vielleicht war der Fisch auch irgendwie komisch gehakt, dass der Haken deshalb aufgebogen ist. Keine Ahnung aber nächstes Mal teste ich Karpfenhaken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön dass ich als grobstmotoriker das auch mal wem sagen kann: mit jefööööhl, Pröfpröf, mit jefööööhl



Wenn ein schwerer Fisch kämpft muss man gegenhalten und ihm zeigen wer der Herr im Ring ist.


Mit 14er oder 16er Köfi- Schnüren biegste nunmal keinen Haken auf.

Unterhalb meiner Stelle liegt ein halber Baum im Wasser und überall ist dichtes Uferkraut. Davon muss ich die Tierchen schonmal mit Nachdruck weghalten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

JA sag ah mal @Professor Tinca  willst du schon im Januar den "Friedfisch-Pott" holen?


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bist du auch Ebroangler ?



Nicht wirklich; die Camps mag ich nicht so, das besorgen der Lizenzen ist schwierig und die weite Anreise nervig - ich bin halt alt geworden.. .
Früher habe ich allerdings auch schon Wert auf etwas abgelegenere Gewässer gelegt, sodaß der Ebro eher selten das Ziel meiner Reisen war.
Jedenfalls müsste man nach Indien um bessere Barben als in Spanien zu fangen...  
Es fällt mir schwer ein Lieblingsgewässer in Spanien zu benennen, aber die Embalse de Alcantara wäre ganz vorne dabei.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  Dickes dickes Petri zu der tollen Döbel-Strecke und viel Erfolg bei der Jagd nach dem Verlorenen Muttertier.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich; die Camps mag ich nicht so, das besorgen der Lizenzen ist schwierig und die weite Anreise nervig - ich bin halt alt geworden.. .
> Früher habe ich allerdings auch schon Wert auf etwas abgelegenere Gewässer gelegt, sodaß der Ebro eher selten das Ziel meiner Reisen war.
> Jedenfalls müsste man nach Indien um bessere Barben als in Spanien zu fangen...
> Es fällt mir schwer ein Lieblingsgewässer in Spanien zu benennen, aber die Embalse de Alcantara wäre ganz vorne dabei.



Spanien hat absolut viele top Gewässer, das sehe ich genauso! 
Am Ebro war ich längere Zeit, der ist mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen! 
Aber auch Galizien, Kantabrien und Asturien sind was ganz besonderes! 
Nicht zuletzt auch Andalusien und die vielen vielen Küstenkilometer machen Spanien zum perfekten Angelland .
Barben im Ebro sind wirklich ein Traum! 
Aber auch Waller ,Karpfen ,Zander und Schwarzbarsch einfach nur genial. 
Die Lizenz ist für mich nicht so problematisch, da ich recht annehmbar Spanisch ( Kastiliano ) spreche. 

Könnte gerade losfahren 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Klar - sobald man etwas Spanisch kann, ist das mit den Lizemzen schon machbar.
Auch ich besorge mir die im jeweiligen Bezirk schon selbsständig, aber nervig ist es immer und oft auch nicht an einem Tag zu machen.
Die Spanier laufen ja selbst auch nicht zu den Ämtern, sondern beauftragen für jede Kleinigkeit einen Agenten, weil spanische Amtsstuben eher schwierig sind....
Die Angelmöglichkeiten auf der iberischen Halbinsel haben durch den Kormoran stark gelitten, sind aber in Europa definitiv unter den Top 5 .

PS: Barben im Ebro habe ich nicht viele gefangen, aber die Karpfen in den Nebenflüssen haben mich oft mehr gereizt als Schwarzbarsch und co.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil zum Döbel-Quintett, @Professor Tinca ! 
Schade, daß Du die Döbel-Uroma verloren hast. Hoffentlich klappts mit dem Karpfenhaken.
Was hast Du als Hakenköder benutzt?


----------



## geomas

@Waller Michel  - viel Erfolg mit dem Biomais! 

Und pardon: das „Schrift-Posting” war nicht nett von mir, wenn auch in der Sache nicht ganz daneben.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - sobald man etwas Spanisch kann, ist das mit den Lizemzen schon machbar.
> Auch ich besorge mir die im jeweiligen Bezirk schon selbsständig, aber nervig ist es immer und oft auch nicht an einem Tag zu machen.
> Die Spanier laufen ja selbst auch nicht zu den Ämtern, sondern beauftragen für jede Kleinigkeit einen Agenten, weil spanische Amtsstuben eher schwierig sind....
> Die Angelmöglichkeiten auf der iberischen Halbinsel haben durch den Kormoran stark gelitten, sind aber in Europa definitiv unter den Top 5 .
> 
> PS: Barben im Ebro habe ich nicht viele gefangen, aber die Karpfen in den Nebenflüssen haben mich oft mehr gereizt als Schwarzbarsch und co.



Wie ich mich damals in Spanien angemeldet hatte ,haben die mich verblüfft auf dem Amt .
Ne Stromabrechnung und meinen Perso vorzeigen ,ne Unterschrift und das wars !
Meine Angellizenz hole ich mir immer in Riumar ....aber stimmt, muss dann immer 2 mal hin ! Der Beamte dort sitzt aber schon Ewigkeiten dort ist freundlich und unkompliziert! Das habe ich in Andalusien aber auch schon ganz anders erlebt! 
Da ist mittlerweile sogar eine Prüfung vorgeschrieben für die autonome Region Andalusien  ( hab ich natürlich nicht )
Da lobe ich mir Holland!  Besser als mit dem Vispas geht es nicht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Waller Michel  - viel Erfolg mit dem Biomais!
> 
> Und pardon: das „Schrift-Posting” war nicht nett von mir, wenn auch in der Sache nicht ganz daneben.



Ist auch meine Schuld, ich muss mich unbedingt mal damit beschäftigen wie man hier verlinkt  waren doofe Screenshots 
Also alles gut!  @geomas 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri heil zum Döbel-Quintett, @Professor Tinca !
> Schade, daß Du die Döbel-Uroma verloren hast. Hoffentlich klappts mit dem Karpfenhaken.
> Was hast Du als Hakenköder benutzt?




Brot - wie fast immer.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brot - wie fast immer.



Die Amis schwören übrigens auf 1 Tag alte Donats ,hab ich hier in Deutschland allerdings bisher noch nicht versucht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Amis schwören übrigens auf 1 Tag alte Donats ,hab ich hier in Deutschland allerdings bisher noch nicht versucht!
> 
> LG Michael




Ich auch  nicht.
Gibts da Döbel?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich auch  nicht.
> Gibts da Döbel?


Da gibt es Amis, vom Ernährungsverhalten her durchaus vergleichbar (Achtung, Sarkasmus)


----------



## Waller Michel

Nein leider nicht! 
Halt andere Friedfische ,aber ich werde mir mal 2 kaufen und gucken was geht?  Karpfen und Brassen kann ich mir schon mal vorstellen. ......der Teig klebt auf jeden Fall gut am Haken 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich auch  nicht.
> Gibts da Döbel?



Aber hier gibts Amis...

Nur ein Spaß^. 

Habe bereits französisches Kuchenbrot probiert (superweich, treibt stark auf), leider ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg.
Burgerbrötchen vom Discounter werde ich demnächst mal antesten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei den ganzen Teigwaren ist noch viel Material zum Testen da.
ich muss mich mal umgucken im Backshop bei Norma morgen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Da sind wirklich viele interessante Sachen dabei. .....ich muss mir glaube ich die ganzen Ideen mal notieren 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor, Professor: Hammer, nein, Döbelhammer! Ich bin tief beeindruckt! Ein ganz herzliches Petri, @Professor Tinca!.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da gibt es Amis, vom Ernährungsverhalten her durchaus vergleichbar (Achtung, Sarkasmus)


Wobei ich den L. cephalus deutlich höher einschätze, selbst wenn er an den "Köttel-Rohren" steht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achja.

Danke euch für die Petris !


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich hatte heute Nachmittag meine Enkelin und ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk bei mir zu Gast. Das Geschenk waren mehrere Becher Play-Doh Knete. Was mir auffiel war, das an den Bechern stand "Enthält Weizen" Laut Internet ist die Rezeptur vertraulich, es sollen Salz, Wasser, Mehl (evtl das der Weizen ) und Farbstoffe drin sein und keine giftigen Bestandteile. Nun stellt sich die Frage, sollte man das den Fischen mal antun???


----------



## Waller Michel

Hab noch nie von dem Zeug gehört 
Ist wohl nicht für meine Altersgruppe 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab noch nie von dem Zeug gehört
> Ist wohl nicht für meine Altersgruppe
> 
> LG




Die Zeiten kommen wieder, Micha.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Nachmittag meine Enkelin und ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk bei mir zu Gast. Das Geschenk waren mehrere Becher Play-Doh Knete. Was mir auffiel war, das an den Bechern stand "Enthält Weizen" Laut Internet ist die Rezeptur vertraulich, es sollen Salz, Wasser, Mehl (evtl das der Weizen ) und Farbstoffe drin sein und keine giftigen Bestandteile. Nun stellt sich die Frage, sollte man das den Fischen mal antun???


Ist das gleiche wie Forellenteig. Meine Frau ist Erzieherin und macht ab und an selber Knete - Weizenmehl und Alaun sind glaube die Hauptbestandteile für diy.
Kannst noch bisschen Fischöl o.ä. (100% Sortenrein aus Babyzandern soll sich bewährt haben) zugeben und etwas Glitter und schwupps - sehe ich dich mit Grellbunten Klamotten und Ruten am Forellenpuff


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab noch nie von dem Zeug gehört
> Ist wohl nicht für meine Altersgruppe
> 
> LG


Hattest du in den letzten 35 Jahren keine Kinder?


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist das gleiche wie Forellenteig



Dann ist das nicht das richtige, mit Forellenteig zum Stippen habe ich schon versucht, das war die absolute Nullnummer. Weiß nicht warum Forellen auf das kram so stehen, Rotfedern tun es leider nicht, auch nicht mit Knobigeschmack.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hattest du in den letzten 35 Jahren keine Kinder?



Nein ich habe keine Kinder! Hatte mein Leben nie hergeben. ....
Meine Frau hat eine Tochter, wir haben ein Vater Tochter Verhältnis. ....da gibt's für mich keinen Unterschied, aber leibliche Kinder keine. 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Das lange geplante und immer wieder verschobene Posen-Fotoshooting hab ich auch heute nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.
Hoffentlich klappts morgen.

Immerhin klappt das online-Shopping - werde demnächst mal die Stroft GTM probieren.

Und jetzt noch ne total bescheuerte Frage: vom Material her helle Carbonspitzen (Feedertips) gibt es nicht, oder? Also helles Material = Glas?
Habe meine „Quivertips” sortiert und wunderte mich, daß die ältere Greys Twin Tip offenbar mit 2 Glasspitzen und einer Carbonspitze kam (1,5 - 2,5 und 3,5oz).
Die Ringe sind sehr groß an diesen Einschubspitzen.
Hab diese Rute immer nur mit dem „Avon”-Oberteil genutzt, nie mit dem Feeder-Oberteil. Hmm, das wird sich ändern.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann ist das nicht das richtige, mit Forellenteig zum Stippen habe ich schon versucht, das war die absolute Nullnummer. Weiß nicht warum Forellen auf das kram so stehen, Rotfedern tun es leider nicht, auch nicht mit Knobigeschmack.



Genau das ging mir auch sofort durch den Kopf; wieso funktioniert dieser Forellenteig so gut wie garnicht?
Ich habe schon Brassen und Rotaugen mit diesem Zeug gefangen, aber nur an solchen Tagen, an denen auch ne Zigarettenkippe gefangen hätte..


----------



## rhinefisher

Von hellem Carbon habe ich noch nicht gehört..


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - danke, mich hat es nur gewundert, daß eine relativ moderne Rute mit Glas-Tips von 1,5 und 2,5oz geliefert wurde.
Also ausprobieren (gut 3,60m sind eigentlich etwas zu lang für die meisten „meiner” Gewässer)!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher - danke, mich hat es nur gewundert, daß eine relativ moderne Rute mit Glas-Tips von 1,5 und 2,5oz geliefert wurde.
> Also ausprobieren (gut 3,60m sind eigentlich etwas zu lang für die meisten „meiner” Gewässer)!


Der Friedfischen.de Andreas hat mir ja zu 12' geraten, da man beim Rolling leger und ähnlichem die Kontrolle deutlich besser wäre und wenn man stationär ablegt.
Da weite Teile des Gespräches meinen technischen Horizonr bis heute überschreiten kann ich aber nicht mehr dazu sagen und hoffe auf einen berufeneneren Kollegen


----------



## geomas

Na, ich werde die Twin Tip beim nächsten „Lädschern” auf den Döbel mitnehmen. An „meiner Stelle” sind 12 Fuß wenigstens nicht hinderlich. 
Ansonsten praktiziere ich ja überwiegend Angeln auf kurze Distanz, da ist ne 12ft-Feeder mit kräftigem Rückgrat doch eher zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau das ging mir auch sofort durch den Kopf; wieso funktioniert dieser Forellenteig so gut wie garnicht?
> Ich habe schon Brassen und Rotaugen mit diesem Zeug gefangen, aber nur an solchen Tagen, an denen auch ne Zigarettenkippe gefangen hätte..



Ich war mal fast 2 Jahre in keinem Verein, weil ich damals die Schnautze voll hatte ,wie mir mein Angelzeug gestohlen wurde  ( hatte ich ja hier am Stammtisch mal berichtet ) 
Jedenfalls war ich in der Zeit viel mit Gastkarten unterwegs und sehr viel auch an Forellenseen ! Da habe ich das ganze Teigzeug ausgiebig getestet! 
War für meinen Geschmack wirklich sehr enttäuschend !
Mit Bienenmaden hab ich um Längen besser gefangen! Ging nix mit Bienenmaden, ging auch nix mit Teig !
Egal welches Aroma oder Farbe ,ich hatte immer das Gefühl die Forellen lachen sich darüber kaputt! 
Passiv gefischt ging fast nie was ,aktiv; den Teig zur Form eines Spoons geformt, schon eher ,wobei dann ein Spoon oft die bessere Lösung war ! Deshalb bin ich kein großer Fan von Teig !
Ausnahme! Störteig in Kombi mit Räucherlachs war im Puff immer gut auf Stör! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Yo, ich brauche einen Schwarm-Check. Habe das Kontaktformular fertig gemacht, haut visuell auf euren Bildschirmen alles soweit hin? Parallax-Effekt Mobile vorhanden? Danke fürs Feedback vorab, Freunde! 





__





						Kontakt - 16er-haken.de
					

Hinterlasse mir eine Nachricht Dein Name (Pflichtfeld) Deine E-Mail-Adresse (Pflichtfeld) Betreff Deine Nachricht KontaktdatenChristoph Heers Robert-Schumann-Straße 11 39590 Tangermünde01520/4818281kontakt@16er-haken.de




					www.16er-haken.de


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Na, ich werde die Twin Tip beim nächsten „Lädschern” auf den Döbel mitnehmen. An „meiner Stelle” sind 12 Fuß wenigstens nicht hinderlich.
> Ansonsten praktiziere ich ja überwiegend Angeln auf kurze Distanz, da ist ne 12ft-Feeder mit kräftigem Rückgrat doch eher zu viel des Guten.



Ich mag auf kurze Distanz sehr gerne meine 11' Method Feeder ,ist super handlich und hab bisher auch jeden Fisch raus bekommen! 
Vielleicht auch was für dich? 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo, ich brauche einen Schwarm-Check. Habe das Kontaktformular fertig gemacht, haut visuell auf euren Bildschirmen alles soweit hin? Parallax-Effekt Mobile vorhanden? Danke fürs Feedback vorab, Freunde!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontakt - 16er-haken.de
> 
> 
> Hinterlasse mir eine Nachricht Dein Name (Pflichtfeld) Deine E-Mail-Adresse (Pflichtfeld) Betreff Deine Nachricht KontaktdatenChristoph Heers Robert-Schumann-Straße 11 39590 Tangermünde01520/4818281kontakt@16er-haken.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.16er-haken.de


 Sieht sehr gut aus! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo, ich brauche einen Schwarm-Check. Habe das Kontaktformular fertig gemacht, haut visuell auf euren Bildschirmen alles soweit hin? Parallax-Effekt Mobile vorhanden? Danke fürs Feedback vorab, Freunde!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontakt - 16er-haken.de
> 
> 
> Hinterlasse mir eine Nachricht Dein Name (Pflichtfeld) Deine E-Mail-Adresse (Pflichtfeld) Betreff Deine Nachricht KontaktdatenChristoph Heers Robert-Schumann-Straße 11 39590 Tangermünde01520/4818281kontakt@16er-haken.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.16er-haken.de


Sieht gut aus, aber die Schrift im dunkelgrau würde ich nen tuck heller machen zwecks Lesbarkeit (chrome mobile)


----------



## Jason

Der nächste Termin für ein weiteres Winterangeln mit meinen Nordhessischen Kollegen el Potto steht fest. Kann man es überhaupt noch Winterangel nennen? Bei uns soll es morgen bis zu 10 Grad warm werden. 
Auf alle Fälle soll es am 26. Januar los gehen. Wir können zwei Baggerseen beangeln. Ich denke mal, wir werden flachen unsicher machen.
Der tiefe hat bis zu 40m. Da geht es am Ufer steil ab. Der andere hat Uferzonen mit 2-3m. Das sehe ich entspannter. 
Wie ich es schon mal erwähnt hatte, früher wäre das mir nicht in den sinn gekommen, um diese Jahreszeit angeln zu gehen. Aber der Ükel treibt an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber die Schrift im dunkelgrau würde ich nen tuck heller machen zwecks Lesbarkeit (chrome mobile)



Wieso ist das überhaupt Grau? Schau ich morgen drüber, soll eigentlich weiß sein, gerade wegen low-light Displays und Energiesparmodus. Technisch passt das Kontaktgedönse also, Kosmetik später. Danke Männers.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Der nächste Termin für ein weiteres Winterangeln mit meinen Nordhessischen Kollegen el Potto steht fest. Kann man es überhaupt noch Winterangel nennen? Bei uns soll es morgen bis zu 10 Grad warm werden.
> Auf alle Fälle soll es am 26. Januar los gehen. Wir können zwei Baggerseen beangeln. Ich denke mal, wir werden flachen unsicher machen.
> Der tiefe hat bis zu 40m. Da geht es am Ufer steil ab. Der andere hat Uferzonen mit 2-3m. Das sehe ich entspannter.
> Wie ich es schon mal erwähnt hatte, früher wäre das mir nicht in den sinn gekommen, um diese Jahreszeit angeln zu gehen. Aber der Ükel treibt an.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Dann viel Spaß und Petri !
Gibt mich ein Wunder das es bei euch auch so warm ist! 
Wie ich letzte Woche an den Rhein gefahren bin, war es in Nordhessen mit Abstand am kältesten!  Sogar Nachts auf der Autobahn teilweise glatt !

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@geomas Deine Mail kam an, deine Gedanken teile ich, aber etwas moderne Deko wollte ich auf meinem Blog auch haben . Wer solch ein Formular nutzen will und den Kontakt dringend sucht, wird die Hürde nehmen.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß und Petri !
> Gibt mich ein Wunder das es bei euch auch so warm ist!
> Wie ich letzte Woche an den Rhein gefahren bin, war es in Nordhessen mit Abstand am kältesten!  Sogar Nachts auf der Autobahn teilweise glatt !
> 
> LG


Doch, es so mild werden. Jetzt aktuell 7 Grad.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Doch, es so mild werden. Jetzt aktuell 7 Grad.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ähnlich wie bei uns ,hier in der Stadt 8 Grad !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich mag auf kurze Distanz sehr gerne meine 11' Method Feeder ,ist super handlich und hab bisher auch jeden Fisch raus bekommen!
> Vielleicht auch was für dich?
> 
> LG Michael



Danke, mit kurzen Ruten bin ich ganz gut versorgt. Mit langen eigentlich auch. 
Auf meiner 11' steht Carp-Feeder und nicht Method, aber das ja sind nur ein paar Buchstaben.
Am Fluß nebenan angele ich bevorzugt mit ner wunderbaren alten Picker von 2,70m. 

Im Stillwasser eher mit alten Swingtip-Ruten von knapp unter 3m.


----------



## Jason

Aber wer weiß, wie es am 26. aussieht? Bis dahin kann alles anders aussehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber wer weiß, wie es am 26. aussieht? Bis dahin kann alles anders aussehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Haste Schlittschuhe?

Im Ernst - ich wünsche Euch richtig gutes Angelwetter.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, mit kurzen Ruten bin ich ganz gut versorgt. Mit langen eigentlich auch.
> Auf meiner 11' steht Carp-Feeder und nicht Method, aber das ja sind nur ein paar Buchstaben.
> Am Fluß nebenan angele ich bevorzugt mit ner wunderbaren alten Picker von 2,70m.
> 
> Im Stillwasser eher mit alten Swingtip-Ruten von knapp unter 3m.


 Pickern usw ist auch genau meins !
Mit kurzen Ruten kann man dann halt auch prima unter Bäumen angeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing Ich hab das Kontaktfeld auch grad auf Computer und Handy aufgerufen. Sieht für mich auch klar und deutlich aus, höchstens das Bildfeld mit dem Karpfen im Netz würd ich schmaler machen, so das das eigentliche Kontaktfeld eher zu sehen ist - das ist aber vmtl nur ne Geschmachssache,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - heute waren Absolute Window Feeder der Größe small in der Post: die gibts „solid” und mit mehr Löchern.
Die Teile sehen so aus, als ob sie weit, weiiiit fliegen. Größe small ist echt niedlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing Ich hab das Kontaktfeld auch grad auf Computer und Handy aufgerufen. Sieht für mich auch klar und deutlich aus, höchstens das Bildfeld mit dem Karpfen im Netz würd ich schmaler machen, so das das eigentliche Kontaktfeld eher zu sehen ist - das ist aber vmtl nur ne Geschmachssache,
> hg
> Minimax



Ich fand das gestern Abend auch noch Dufte, ist aber die berühmte "ich hab ne neue Funktion entdeckt" Krankheit. Ich hab das Bild in der Höhe angepasst, sollte jetzt alle Richtungen befriedigen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Fantastic Fishing 
Auf I-Phone und PC Parallax-Effekt vorhanden, Seite Kontaktseite gefällt. Rest vom 16er Haken natürlich auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Auf I-Phone und PC Parallax-Effekt vorhanden, Seite Kontaktseite gefällt. Rest vom 16er Haken natürlich auch.



Dankeschön!

Ist für mich auch wichtig, von möglichst vielen verschiedenen Geräten/Usern das Feedback auch in der Funktionalität zu bekommen. Jedes Handy hat ja seine eigenen Macken, rein von der Software, dem Display und Browser. Ich bin beruhigt und kann das Thema zu den Akten legen. Der Spam kann kommen.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing habs grade nochmal überprüft- nun erscheint das Formular viel eher, ich finds besser so


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing habs grade nochmal überprüft- nun erscheint das Formular viel eher, ich finds besser so



Insofern aber auch nicht wichtig. Wer den Kontakt sucht, wird das Formular auch nach einem kurzen Scrollen finden. Am Ende beantworte ich ohnehin auch nur wirklich relevante Dinge, keineswegs Verkaufsberatungen oder Futterempfehlungen. 

Eigentlich ist das Ding nur ein Briefkasten für Firmen oder Händler, mit dem Wunsch einer Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Fantastic Fishing 
iPad geht auch. Hat sich einiges getan an deiner Seite....war schon einige Zeit nicht mehr drauf.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist das wäre noch die schnellere Suche bei den Suchmaschinen da tat ich mich schwer die Seite zu finden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist das wäre noch die schnellere Suche bei den Suchmaschinen da tat ich mich schwer die Seite zu finden.



Duftes Ding, danke für dein Feedback!


----------



## geomas

Heute hats endlich geklappt mit den Posen-Fotos. War leider regnerisch und windig heute, also perfekt sind die Bilder noch nicht geworden.

Ich melde mich heute Abend noch mal, hier sind schon mal zwei Bilder:






Wunderschöner Korkschwimmer von @jason 1  - da staunt der Schwan!





prächtige Waggler aus der Werkstatt von @dawurzelsepp 

Vielen Dank an Euch, die Posen sind wirklich wunderschön!



Nachtrag: hier sind die restlichen Bilder und Erläuterungen dazu. 





Kleine Posen auf großer Fahrt - es war kabbelig heute und das geplante „Flottenbild” schwierig zu realisieren.





Zierliche Posen von dawurzelsepp - sicher ne Bank bei der Flachwasserangelei





Von Jason kam gar ein Kästchen...





...mit wunderschönem Inhalt


----------



## icke2001

hi
ich bin ja hier nur stiller mitleser hab aber gedacht das euch das hier interessieren könnte  http://www.fischmagazin.de/newsartikel-seriennummer-5743-Berlin+Kritik+an+Weissfischbefischung.htm hab das in einem anderen forum gefunden.


----------



## Minimax

icke2001 schrieb:


> hi
> ich bin ja hier nur stiller mitleser hab aber gedacht das euch das hier interessieren könnte  http://www.fischmagazin.de/newsartikel-seriennummer-5743-Berlin+Kritik+an+Weissfischbefischung.htm hab das in einem anderen forum gefunden.



Dankeschön für den Hinweis. Das Thema wird hier im FOrum auch schon heiss diskutiert ist vielleicht auch interessant für Dich:








						Tonnenweise Fisch in Biogasanlagen verbrannt
					

Newsmeldung  Das Land Berlin lässt jedes Jahr tonnenweise Fische aus Flüssen und Seen in Biogasanlagen verbrennen. Die berichtet das Newsportal rbb24. Das Ziel dieser Maßnahme sei die Verbesserung der Wasserqualität.   Das Land Berlin lässt tonnenweise Fisch verbrennen  Laut Medienberichten...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Heute hats endlich geklappt mit den Posen-Fotos. War leider regnerisch und windig heute, also perfekt sind die Bilder noch nicht geworden.
> 
> Ich melde mich heute Abend noch mal, hier sind schon mal zwei Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderschöner Korkschwimmer von @jason 1  - da staunt der Schwan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prächtige Waggler aus der Werkstatt von @dawurzelsepp
> 
> Vielen Dank an Euch, die Posen sind wirklich wunderschön!



Wau, Geomas, da hast Du ja @jason 1 Kleinode schön inszeniert Ich trau mich garnicht mit den schönen Stücken ans Wasser. Da fällt mir ein, ich hab ja
vom Weihnachtsjason ein ganz tolle Präsent bekommen, dessen Vorstellung ich immer noch schuldig bin.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, mich hat es heute auch wieder ans Wasser gezogen, genauer gesagt an den Alveser See, den ich in diesem Jahr wegen seines guten Schleienbestandes wieder häufiger befischen möchte. Heute war ich allerdings nur mit der Lotrute und dem Deeper am Start und habe zwei Stunden zwei verheißungsvolle Buchten ausgelotet. Die Strukturen sind schon spannend, es gibt ein paar Interessante Kanten und Löcher. Im Fluss wären das eindrucksvolle Hotspots, aber sind sie es in einem Stillgewässer auch?

@geomas: Wirklich tolle Fotos von tollen Posen!


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Trau dich ruhig. Wenn se wech sind, sind se wech. Dann werden neue gebaut. 

@geomas Tolle Bilder. Der Josef baut auch exzellente Posen. Er hat mein Respekt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Fotos @geomas 
und Petri Heil  @Wuemmehunter .

Ich hab auch gleich noch ein paar Fotos.......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war den Nachmittag über nochmal am Flüsschen.

Die Döbelmutter hat leider nicht vorbei geschaut aber ein paar Bisse hatte ich trotzdem mit dem großen Karpfenhaken und einer anständigen 
Flocke.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau genommen hatte ich drei Fehlbisse, einen Aussteiger und 8 Fische.

Döbel 1





Döbel 2





Döbel 3






Döbel 4


----------



## Professor Tinca

Döbel 5






Döbel 6






Döbel 7






Döbel 8


----------



## Professor Tinca

Insgesamt ein schöner und erfolgreicher Angeltag.

Der Termin mit der Mutter ist damit erstmal vertagt.

Besonders freut mich, dass meine neue Taktik so grandios aufgeht.


Leider wurde es immer windiger und fing auch noch zu regnen.
Dann hatten die Tierchen wohl keinen Hunger mehr und ich hab eingepackt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Döbel 8*



Alter, Prof! Tolle Fische - Du machst mich fertiger!
herzliches Petri,
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.
Alle waren zwischen 42 und 49cm lang.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas  Schöne Bilder, die Posen von Jason und dawurzelsepp haben schon was. 

@Wuemmehunter  Welchen Deeper nennst du dein eigen und wie bist du mit der Reichweite von deinem Deeper zufrieden?

@Professor Tinca Petri zu deiner Döbelstrecke


----------



## Jason

Der Döbel König hat wieder zugeschlagen. Dickes Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Ich bin sprachlos! Ein herzliches Petri! Was für eine Hakengröße hast Du da angeknotet? Ist ja ein mächtiger Happen. 

@Hecht100+: Ich hab den Deeper pro+! Mit der Reichweite bin ich absolut zufrieden. Da ich noch nie den Kontakt verloren habe, wird die Reichweite größer sein, als meine Wurfweite. Richtig klasse finde ich auch den Umstand, dass DU eine Seite öffnen kannst, auf der dann auch alle relevanten Wetterinfos, Mondphasen die Wassertemperatur usw. angezeigt werden. Zum Feinloten kommt dann aber immer noch die klassische Lotrute zum Einsatz. Lediglich beim schnellen Einkurbeln taucht die Kugel kurz ab und den Kontakt reißt kurzzeitig ab.

@all: Da ich seit dem letzten Jahr Jobmäßig auch hier und da mal Videos aufnehmen, schneiden und vertonen muss, lag es nahe, die Kamera (in meinem Fall ein iPhone X max) auch beim angeln mitlaufen zu lassen. Und da sich im Laufe der Jahre auch noch ne Menge Unterweasseraufnahmen angesammelt haben, lag es nahe, mal einen kurzen Film daraus zu machen. Der ist jetzt fertig! Wer etwas mehr als 8 Minuten erübrigen möchte ...


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Sehr schöne Posen und schön gearbeitet! 
Gefällt mir gut !

@Professor Tinca 
Auch heute wieder ein dickes Petri zu den wunderschönen Döbeln und deinen wirklich tollen Fotos! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter  Schönes Video, und deine Stimme hat was beruhigendes. Nicht so hecktisch, wirklich Spitze. Und die Aufnahmen von Kollege Esox, sieht so aus als wenn er sein eigenes Spiegelbild in der Linse ganz genau betrachtete.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Ich bin sprachlos! Ein herzliches Petri! Was für eine Hakengröße hast Du da angeknotet? Ist ja ein mächtiger Happen.



Das ist ein 4er Kuro S2 - fällt etwa aus wie ein 2er Durchschnittshaken, Stephan.


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter ,
was für ein wunderschönes Video, ich bin sehr beeindruckt. Bleib da unbedingt dran, genau diese Kategorie fehlt hierzulande- grossartig! 
Jetzt hab ich Heimweh nach dem Frühling.
vielen Dank dafür,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


>



Tolles Video, Stephan!
Mach unbedingt mehr davon.
Am Ende kommt sogar die neue Kombo zum Einsatz wie es aussieht.

Am besten finde ich die Stelle nach dem Anhieb........Bremse noch zu und Rute bis zum Anschlag durchgebogen.
Viel größer hätte der Döbel nicht sein dürfen, sonst wäre es eng geworden.


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter Was für ein wunderschönes Video, ich bin  beeindruckt.


----------



## phirania

Trotz 12grad noch nicht die richtige Angellaune...


----------



## Andal

Das Video, die Aiteln..... mein Neid sei euch beiden gewiss!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Wirkliche wirklich wunderschön das Video! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da ich seit dem letzten Jahr Jobmäßig auch hier und da mal Videos aufnehmen, schneiden und vertonen muss, lag es nahe, die Kamera (in meinem Fall ein iPhone X max) auch beim angeln mitlaufen zu lassen. Und da sich im Laufe der Jahre auch noch ne Menge Unterweasseraufnahmen angesammelt haben, lag es nahe, mal einen kurzen Film daraus zu machen. Der ist jetzt fertig! Wer etwas mehr als 8 Minuten erübrigen möchte ...


Erstklassig gemacht! 

gerne mehr davon


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau genommen hatte ich drei Fehlbisse, einen Aussteiger und 8 Fische.


Eine sagenhafte Strecke  hast du da verhaftet!
Irgendwie riecht das nach Frühjahr, nicht nach Winter ...


----------



## Jason

Gratuliere dir @Wuemmehunter zu dem tollen Video. Steckt bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit dahinter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


>



Starke Leistung, Hut ab! Ein guter Schnitt zwischen Kulisse, Angeln und Erklärung. Überragend zeitlose Präsentation, mit technischer Raffinesse. Drohnen und Unterwasseraufnahmen, ich rieche ein Arbeitsverhältnis mit dem BND.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Professor Tinca  tolle Strecke, Petri!

@Wuemmehunter das Töpfchen hat gebannt und andächtig auf das Handy (Ausnahme!) gestarrt als ich dein Video geschaut habe,  sie liebt Ferdinand, nannte den Hecht Krokodil und behauptete, du würdest nicht angeln (sic!) - alles in allem ganz der Papa.
Vielen Dank, bitte mehr davon! Hatte ganz vergessen wie sonor deine Stimme klingt


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolles Video, Stephan!
> Mach unbedingt mehr davon.
> Am Ende kommt sogar die neue Kombo zum Einsatz wie es aussieht.
> 
> Am besten finde ich die Stelle nach dem Anhieb........Bremse noch zu und Rute bis zum Anschlag durchgebogen.
> Viel größer hätte der Döbel nicht sein dürfen, sonst wäre es eng geworden.



Hallo @Wuemmehunter
Hast du evtl einen ISBN vom Buch ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hast du evtl einen ISBN vom Buch ?


So gesehen kann er ja noch echt was verbessern:
Der Abspann ist zu knapp, die Daten nicht gut lesbar 

Wobei mich damit jetzt (und andere wahrscheinlich noch mehr) das Titelbild etwas iritiert ...


----------



## Hecht100+

ISBN978-3-275-02150-5, sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Vielen Dank dafür 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Und das beste daran ist in meinen Augen, das @Wuemmehunter auf eigentlich alle Arten eingeht, nicht nur auf die "Friedlichen".


----------



## Andal




----------



## Tikey0815

Sagt mal Ükels, @Wuemmehunter wieso hat Wuemmes Kanal gerade mal 2 Abonnenten und genausoviele likes?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Nordlichtangler: Die Titelbilddebatte hatten wir ja im Frühjahr bereits. Der Verlag meint, dass ein fetter Hecht verkaufsfördernder...
@Hecht100+: Ich schätze die Vielfalt des Angelnd, auch wenn ich mich aktuell sehr zu den Friedfischen hingezogen fühle! Und Danke, dass die ISBN schon an Waller Michel weitergereicht hast.

Jungs, vielen Dank für das positive Feedback zum  Video! Schön, dass es Eich gefällt! habe ich mich sehr drüber gefreut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ist auch wirklich schön gemacht!
Jetzt erwarten wir natürlich den  Nachschlag...


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Das allerbeste ist für mich so wie so das Bild auf  Seite 59, Purist 2040. Wollte ich dir schon länger mal schreiben wie du damit zufrieden bist. Jetzt, wo ich das Buch mit dem Merkzettel wieder vor mir hatte, da ist es jetzt passiert.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler: Die Titelbilddebatte hatten wir ja im Frühjahr bereits. Der Verlag meint, dass ein fetter Hecht verkaufsfördernder...
> @Hecht100+: Ich schätze die Vielfalt des Angelnd, auch wenn ich mich aktuell sehr zu den Friedfischen hingezogen fühle! Und Danke, dass die ISBN schon an Waller Michel weitergereicht hast.
> 
> Jungs, vielen Dank für das positive Feedback zum  Video! Schön, dass es Eich gefällt! habe ich mich sehr drüber gefreut.



Mach weiter damit!  Das ist richtig gut!
Tolle Aufnahmen und sehr professionell gemacht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter Das allerbeste ist für mich so wie so das Bild auf  Seite 59, Purist 2040. Wollte ich dir schon länger mal schreiben wie du damit zufrieden bist. Jetzt, wo ich das Buch mit dem Merkzettel wieder vor mir hatte, da ist es jetzt passiert.


Eine tolle Pin! Das ist die, die sich auch im Video gedreht hat. Und meine einzige Pin, aber so 5 bis 6 mal im Jahr kommt sie ans Wasser. Einmal in Bewegung gesetzt, dreht sie sich fast endlos. Ein Döbel an der Pin war mir leider noch nicht vergönnt, aber ich arbeite daran! Aber Alande, Brassen und Rotaugen machen ohne Getriebe auch Spaß.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Beeindruckend Deine Strecke an Döbel. Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert mit welch einer Beständigkeit Du Fische fängst.

@Wuemmehunter : Ein sehr schönes Video, gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich würde mich freuen, wir würden uns freuen davon mehr zu sehen zu bekommen.


Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Ükels, @Wuemmehunter wieso hat Wuemmes Kanal gerade mal 2 Abonnenten und genausoviele likes?


Also wenn ich so nachsehe, hast du die Abonnentenanzahl mit dem Aufruf gerade verdoppelt! 

Absolut rasante exponentielle Steigerung für einen neuen Frischling YT Kanal ! weitermachen ...


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin leider nicht in der Lage, aktiv auf YouTube Spuren zu hinterlassen, selbst für unseren @Wuemmehunter nicht -umso mehr will ich hier und im Reallife sein Buch und sein Videos (und hoffentlich kommende) zu feiern. Wie gesagt, die Herangehensweise, Einstellung und Atmosphäre des schönen Films sind genau das was auch ich am Wasser suche.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Noch mal lieben Dank Jungs! Zu den Abos und Likes auf YT: Mir geht es nicht darum, einen möglichst oft geklickten YT-Kanal zu betreiben! Ich habe nur das Bedürfnis, diese vielen wunderbaren Momente am Wasser irgendwie festzuhalten. Und der Kreis derjenigen, die sich für die meisten der von uns betriebene Spielarten der Friedfischangelei begeistern können, ist ohne hin klein. Aber mich freut es wirklich sehr, dass Euch meine Art, zu erzählen, gefallen hat und daher wird es sicherlich noch das eine oder andere geben. Aber, und da hat @jason 1 völlig recht, es steckt ne Menge Aufwand in ein paar Minuten Film. Trotzdem, eine nächste Idee hätte ich da schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht in der Lage, aktiv auf YouTube Spuren zu hinterlassen,


Gut gesagt, längst nicht jeder will dem Giga Google gänzlich dienen.


----------



## Racklinger

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Ich bin sprachlos! Ein herzliches Petri! Was für eine Hakengröße hast Du da angeknotet? Ist ja ein mächtiger Happen.
> 
> @Hecht100+: Ich hab den Deeper pro+! Mit der Reichweite bin ich absolut zufrieden. Da ich noch nie den Kontakt verloren habe, wird die Reichweite größer sein, als meine Wurfweite. Richtig klasse finde ich auch den Umstand, dass DU eine Seite öffnen kannst, auf der dann auch alle relevanten Wetterinfos, Mondphasen die Wassertemperatur usw. angezeigt werden. Zum Feinloten kommt dann aber immer noch die klassische Lotrute zum Einsatz. Lediglich beim schnellen Einkurbeln taucht die Kugel kurz ab und den Kontakt reißt kurzzeitig ab.
> 
> @all: Da ich seit dem letzten Jahr Jobmäßig auch hier und da mal Videos aufnehmen, schneiden und vertonen muss, lag es nahe, die Kamera (in meinem Fall ein iPhone X max) auch beim angeln mitlaufen zu lassen. Und da sich im Laufe der Jahre auch noch ne Menge Unterweasseraufnahmen angesammelt haben, lag es nahe, mal einen kurzen Film daraus zu machen. Der ist jetzt fertig! Wer etwas mehr als 8 Minuten erübrigen möchte ...


Vielen Dank für dieses stimmungsvolle und äußerst gelungene Video


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gut gesagt, längst nicht jeder will dem Giga Google gänzlich dienen.



Du kannst den Computer ausmachen, Google gehört quasi das Internet.


----------



## Kochtopf

Aber @Wuemmehunter  nichtsdestotrotz gibt es Liebhaber im Deutschsprachigen Raum und wenn du guckst wie oft hier Videos verlinkt werden deren Sprache niemand von uns versteht...  schön, wenn du es aus Liebhaberei machst, dann wird es auch gut und edel, behalte dir das bei. Lieber  nur Quartalsweise ein Video als den Müll den man größtenteils bei YouTube sieht wo es um Klicks geht


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Trotzdem, eine nächste Idee hätte ich da schon.


Setz die Idee um. Kann nur gut werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ein wirklich wunderbar gemachtes Video, @Wuemmehunter ! 
Bin sehr beeindruckt. Es wird total unterschätzt, wieviel extra-Arbeit in so einem Film drinsteckt - von wegen „Kamera mitlaufen lassen und ab dafür...”.
Deine Stimme aus dem Off ist wirklich besser als die sonst so typischen Live-Kommentare im Sturm...


----------



## Andal

Ein Video ohne grelle und gemafreie Musik hat bei mir schon von Haus aus 9 von 10 Punkten. Wenn dann noch Thema und Text so zutreffen, dann...  !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kannst den Computer ausmachen, Google gehört quasi das Internet.


Also wenn ich Google ausmache -  mittels Noscript oder IP Filter komplett banne, funktioniert das Internet und meine Anwendungen immer noch sehr passabel.
Ist ja schließlich sozusagen ab Geburt für den WK3 und Atomkrieg ausgelegt ...

Das dreckige Dutzend aus USA mag mancher ja für wichtig halten, aber ohne Google Amazon Ebay Paypal Netflix Facebook WhatsApp Microsoft Apple usw. geht weder die Welt noch IT-Welt lange nicht unter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Video ohne grelle und gemafreie Musik hat bei mir schon von Haus aus 9 von 10 Punkten. Wenn dann noch Thema und Text so zutreffen, dann...  !!!


Wenn Wümme uns Trollen möchte macht er eins ohne Ferdinand und hinterlegt es mit Kirmestechno während er sein Handy anbrüllt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bring ihn nicht auf solch' schräge Ideen


----------



## Andal

Eines OHNE Ferdinand ... das halte ich für zu weit an den Haaren hergezogen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Google ausmache -  mittels Noscript oder IP Filter komplett banne, funktioniert das Internet und meine Anwendungen immer noch sehr passabel.
> Ist ja schließlich sozusagen ab Geburt für den WK3 und Atomkrieg ausgelegt ...



Wenn du glaubst, das simple Addons für Firefox, Robot.txt oder Nofollow gegen den Crawler von Google, Cookies oder diverse andere Ausleseverfahren dich schützen, bist du auf dem Holzweg. Google trackt alles und jeden, wann immer sie wollen. Alleine schon deshalb, weil fast jede Website deren Service nutzt. Dein Browser muss wohl oder Übel auch die Google-Fonts der Seiten auslesen, welche du besuchst. Es gibt sogar Firmen, die ein "Black Budget" gegen Google einsetzen. In den USA wird die Zerschlagung ähnlich wie bei Rockefellers diskutiert. Du kannst keinen Drachen mit Zahnstochern aufhalten. Google hat nicht nur die Kontrolle über den Informationsfluss, die Wissen auch ganz genau, wo welcher Politiker seine Pörnchen streamt.


----------



## geomas

Ein ganz herzliches Petri sei dem Professore gesandt - das ist ja mal ne amtliche Strecke!

Ne ordinär technische Frage: hast Du den Haken/die Flocke mittels Bleischrot beschwert oder ist das dunkle Etwas ein Stück vom Haken?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich betriebe wie die meisten anderen keine Webseiten, weder bei mir lokal noch bei einem Hoster gekauft. Das ist ein ganz andere Problemklasse, vor allem wenn man sich öffentlich sozusagen prostituieren will und offen auszieht. Die Welt einlädt, sich über diesen Bissen herzumachen, alle Anfragen bedienen will, und damit auch alles Ungeziefer des Netzes anzieht.

Also Firewall, IP Sperren usw. funktionieren immer, solange nicht jemand die Kistchen hackt und umprogrammiert.
Damit ist raus, was nicht durch kommt.
Ist schon interessant zu sehen, was doch geht, wenn vieles nicht verfügbar ist, mit den Default-Alternativen vieler Webseiten lässt sich oft sogar leben.
Selbst die hartnäckigen Bekämpfer von Adblockern und Scriptblockern unter den Zeitungen können nichts gegen totale Skriptunterdrückung machen und lassen sich immer noch großteils lesen, wenn man denn will. Anlocken und werben wollen sie eben auch - Schizophren eben, also müssen sie wenigstens Teile freigeben.
Sie unterschätzen aber alle, wie verzichtbar sie eigentlich sind; ein Grundfehler des Internet-Narzißmus.
Schon mal alleine deswegen, weil es so unglaublich viele Alternativen gibt.

Natürlich nichts für Werbegestalter, Mediasuperjunkies u. Schöngeister, die auf die passendsten Fonts und blinkende Bildchen und dergleichen Gimmicks stehen. Sich dabei auf alles einlassen und sich willig einbinden und benutzen lassen.
Dabei wird oft der Ursprung der Sache, die wirklich wichtigen Dienste und das eigentliche funktionale Anliegen vergessen. Derart Kommunikation und Datenaustausch.

Die versuchte Aneignung bzw. Kaperung des Internets durch Kommerzielle, Medienverlage und Rundfunk ist primär eine Zeiterscheinung, eine Folge von ausgelebter hoher Bequemlichkeit, bei immer noch vielen unbedarften Nutzern.
Kann sich aber sogar schnell wieder ändern; technisch geht es im Internet nämlich sehr leicht, ganze Einheiten und Komplexe im Handumdrehen verschwinden zu lassen. Was nicht mehr im DNS auffindbar ist, existiert nicht mehr.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Heute hats endlich geklappt mit den Posen-Fotos. War leider regnerisch und windig heute, also perfekt sind die Bilder noch nicht geworden.
> 
> Ich melde mich heute Abend noch mal, hier sind schon mal zwei Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderschöner Korkschwimmer von @jason 1  - da staunt der Schwan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prächtige Waggler aus der Werkstatt von @dawurzelsepp
> 
> Vielen Dank an Euch, die Posen sind wirklich wunderschön!


Ist schön zu sehen, wie eine von mir erschaffene Pose im Wasser treibt. Nun hat sie endlich ihre Jungfräulichkeit verloren. Fang viele Fische mit ihr.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#posen
#floats

Ich habe das Posting https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4997993
um einige weitere Bilder ergänzt.
Also nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank für die schwimmenden Schmuckstücke aus Euren fähigen Händen, @jason 1  und @dawurzelsepp !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@Nordlichtangler Gute Besserung!


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - interessanter Beitrag, danke dafür. Auch wenn ich nicht alle Formulierungen „like”.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Kleine Posen auf großer Fahrt - es war kabbelig heute und das geplante „Flottenbild” schwierig zu realisieren.


Das Bild ist der Burner. Meine Hochachtung. Wenn ich das Bild in der Hand hätte, würde ich es einrahmen und mir in mein Angelzimmer hängen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ na das ist doch ne schöne Idee!


----------



## Waller Michel

Also ,auch wenn Ihr mich jetzt für einen Dinosaurier haltet .
Das aller meiste Internetgedöns brauche ich nicht! 
Hier bisschen mit euch schreiben, online Banking ,Ebay und mal paar Infos rund ums Angeln und Unterkünfte, das wars für mich! 
Ich verbringe meine Zeit viel lieber am Wasser! Das selbe gilt für mich mit TV !
Würde ich lange nicht merken wenn der kaputt wäre 
Halt stop ,im Moment läuft jeden Freitag auf DMAX Angeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nachtrag: hier sind die restlichen Bilder und Erläuterungen dazu.
> <BILD>
> Kleine Posen auf großer Fahrt - es war kabbelig heute und das geplante „Flottenbild” schwierig zu realisieren.


Da hast du ja nochmal stark nachgelegt, das Motiv ist wirklich gut gelungen! 

Bringt mich auf Ideen mit vielen Posen im Verbund ...
in DE nicht regelkonform einsetzbar, aber woanders schon mir mehreren Haken an mehreren Posen.


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Es waren heute ein paar „Knirpse” mit ner DS-Rute unterwegs und wunderten sich schon über die Stippe mit den vielen Posen dran ;-)

Leider gab es so viele Tüdel, daß das geplante Flottillenbild nicht so ganz meinen Vorstellungen entsprach.


----------



## Jason

Das Flottenbild ist einsame Spitze. Das hast du sehr gut hinbekommen. Das die Jungs sich wunderten kann ich verstehen. So was sieht man nicht alle Tage. Hast dir echt was einfallen lassen für das Fotoshooting.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

So Freunde - morgen haben wir gutes Wetter...
Jetzt muß ich mir noch den Rheinschein und frische Köder besorgen, vieicht nocht etwas Fleisch vorbereiten, und dann steht einem erfolgreichen Angeltag nichts mehr im Wege.
OK - die Töle im Zaum zu halten wird ne ganz eigene Nummer..




Allen die es am WE ans Wasser schaffen wünsche ich dicke Fische und gutes Wetter..!
PS: Das wird mei erster Angelausflug im neuen Jahr - ich bin total unterfischt..


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach - was mir da noch einfällt: Anfänger der sich ganz sicher ist, nichts ausserhalb des Posenangelns anzustreben, hat ne Sportex Exclusive Match und ne Float, 2 4000er Stradic c14 und die tollsten Posen.
Was noch fehlt ist die Schnur; 16er und 20er oder 18er und 23er???
Da bin ich gerade etwas unschlüssig - persöhnlich würde ich natürlich mit den dünneren Schnüren gut auskommen, aber ein Anfänger?


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach - was mir da noch einfällt: Anfänger der sich ganz sicher ist, nichts ausserhalb des Posenangelns anzustreben, hat ne Sportex Exclusive Match und ne Float, 2 4000er Stradic c14 und die tollsten Posen.
> Was noch fehlt ist die Schnur; 16er und 20er oder 18er und 23er???
> Da bin ich gerade etwas unschlüssig - persöhnlich würde ich natürlich mit den dünneren Schnüren gut auskommen, aber ein Anfänger?


Dass kommt ganz drauf an wo er angelt, Fluss oder Stillwasser, hindernissfrei oder viel Totholz und Wasserpflanzen etc...
wenn platz zum ausdrillen ist reicht auch eine 16er um Satzkarpfen und co nicht zu verlieren, der Drill dauert halt ein bisschen länger 
Obwohl bei einem Anfänger ist vielleicht eine 18er besser, so als kleine drill-Reserve.
Aber wie gesagt, kommt auch ganz auf dass Gewässer an (und die Zielfische )


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Dann wünsche ich Dir mit Spaß und Erfolg für die erste Tour des Jahres! Euer familiärer Neuzugang scheint ja bereits unbedingt mit zu wollen.
Ach so, ich würde auch mit der 0,18er loslegen


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ein ganz herzliches Petri sei dem Professore gesandt - das ist ja mal ne amtliche Strecke!
> 
> Ne ordinär technische Frage: hast Du den Haken/die Flocke mittels Bleischrot beschwert oder ist das dunkle Etwas ein Stück vom Haken?




Das Brot lag neben mir auf dem dunklen Boden und rgendwie war wohl etwas Dreck mit dran.  

Hab ich auch erst auf dem Foto gesehen, im Eifer des Gefechts ist es mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Deine Posenfotos sind echt klasse.


----------



## daci7

#posen

Sehr schöne Fotos und eine super coole Flotte!

Ich wollt auch mal ein Bild einstellen mit einer Frage:
Ich hab von meinem Angelbuddy eine Pose geschenkt bekommen.




Offensichtlich handgebaut, aber nicht von ihm.
Hat jemand eine Idee aus welchem Stall die kommen könnte? Kann mit der Signatur nicht so viel anfangen.




Tragkraft ist übrigens 3,2g. Sollte ein Federkiel mit einem kleinen Balsakörper sein - kann natürlich nicht unters Lackröckchen gucken.
Groetjes

Ps @geomas : gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit das Flottenbild von dir (nicht kommerziell natürlich sondern als Desktophintergrund) zu nutzen? Ich frag nur für einen Freund....


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Ich bin sprachlos! Ein herzliches Petri! Was für eine Hakengröße hast Du da angeknotet? Ist ja ein mächtiger Happen.
> 
> @Hecht100+: Ich hab den Deeper pro+! Mit der Reichweite bin ich absolut zufrieden. Da ich noch nie den Kontakt verloren habe, wird die Reichweite größer sein, als meine Wurfweite. Richtig klasse finde ich auch den Umstand, dass DU eine Seite öffnen kannst, auf der dann auch alle relevanten Wetterinfos, Mondphasen die Wassertemperatur usw. angezeigt werden. Zum Feinloten kommt dann aber immer noch die klassische Lotrute zum Einsatz. Lediglich beim schnellen Einkurbeln taucht die Kugel kurz ab und den Kontakt reißt kurzzeitig ab.
> 
> @all: Da ich seit dem letzten Jahr Jobmäßig auch hier und da mal Videos aufnehmen, schneiden und vertonen muss, lag es nahe, die Kamera (in meinem Fall ein iPhone X max) auch beim angeln mitlaufen zu lassen. Und da sich im Laufe der Jahre auch noch ne Menge Unterweasseraufnahmen angesammelt haben, lag es nahe, mal einen kurzen Film daraus zu machen. Der ist jetzt fertig! Wer etwas mehr als 8 Minuten erübrigen möchte ...



Wunderbares Video...   
Da ist man Live mit dabei und kann die Seele baumeln lassen.
Bitte mehr davon....


----------



## rhinefisher

Nimms doch einfach - ich habe ständig irgendwelche Bilder vom Geo als Hintergrund....
Solange man es bloß privat nutzt ist doch alles gut.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Insgesamt ein schöner und erfolgreicher Angeltag.
> 
> Der Termin mit der Mutter ist damit erstmal vertagt.
> 
> Besonders freut mich, dass meine neue Taktik so grandios aufgeht.
> 
> 
> Leider wurde es immer windiger und fing auch noch zu regnen.
> Dann hatten die Tierchen wohl keinen Hunger mehr und ich hab eingepackt.



Dickes Petri 
Fette Ausbeute...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @rhinefisher: Dann wünsche ich Dir mit Spaß und Erfolg für die erste Tour des Jahres! Euer familiärer Neuzugang scheint ja bereits unbedingt mit zu wollen.
> Ach so, ich würde auch mit der 0,18er loslegen



Oh ja - und wie der will..
Leider ist Coco ein großer Jäger vor dem Herrn..
Ich hatte schon Visionen vom entspannten Angeln und nun habe ich einen Jäger...
Da wartet noch sehr viel Arbeit auf uns!


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nimms doch einfach - ich habe ständig irgendwelche Bilder vom Geo als Hintergrund....


Ich habe Selfies von mir und @geomas und mir und @Minimax als Kollage mit Herzchen als Desktophintergrund, nur um mich von euch abzuheben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe Selfies von mir und @geomas und mir und @Minimax als Kollage mit Herzchen als Desktophintergrund, nur um mich von euch abzuheben



Mir hat @Professor Tinca Nacktbilder zugeschickt. Kannst du nicht toppen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir hat @Professor Tinca Nacktbilder zugeschickt. Kannst du nicht toppen.


Habe ich mit einer Silbe erwähnt was wir auf den Selfies anhaben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Habe ich mit einer Silbe erwähnt was wir auf den Selfies anhaben?



Minimax dürfte im Adamskleid transparent schimmern, du überdeckst wahrscheinlich auch Geomas. Der Professor dagegen strahlt nackig neben 7 Flussdöbeln samt Brotflocke im Mund.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wer etwas mehr als 8 Minuten erübrigen möchte ...


Danke für das wundervolle Video, Stephan!
..schönes Gewässer und einen tollen Hund hast du da! (Ich hätte auch gerne 60 Minuten und mehr erübrigt...)


----------



## Waller Michel

Allen von Euch die es ans Wasser zieht ein Petri !
Wenn man mal überlegt, mitte Januar und man kann angeln , früher ging da höchstens Eisangeln  Die Temperaturen bei uns hier oben in Norddeutschland sind Zweistellig ,ist schon irgendwie befremdlich 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Minimax dürfte im Adamskleid transparent schimmern.



Im Sonnenlicht glitzere ich.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Im Sonnenlicht glitzere ich.


Langsam wirds unheimlich hier, gut dass ich meine ausgeprägte Phantasie erfolgreich unterdrücken kann


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Im Sonnenlicht glitzere ich.



Aber nur in Alufolie eingewickelt.....


----------



## Racklinger

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Minimax dürfte im Adamskleid transparent schimmern, du überdeckst wahrscheinlich auch Geomas. Der Professor dagegen strahlt nackig neben 7 Flussdöbeln samt Brotflocke im Mund.


Ich glaube es existiert auch irgendwo ein Foto wo @Fantastic Fishing von Brassen umringt am Ufer flenzt (entkleidet natürlich ), in der einen Hand Curryweizen, in der anderen ein paar Futterkörbe ……..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich glaube es existiert auch irgendwo ein Foto wo @Fantastic Fishing von Brassen umringt am Ufer flenzt (entkleidet natürlich ), in der einen Hand Curryweizen, in der anderen ein paar Futterkörbe ……..



Sexiest Man alive!


----------



## Minimax

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich glaube es existiert auch irgendwo ein Foto wo @Fantastic Fishing von Brassen umringt am Ufer flenzt (entkleidet natürlich ), in der einen Hand Curryweizen, in der anderen ein paar Futterkörbe ……..



Fällt unter die Rubrik "Er war jung und bräuchte das Geld"


----------



## phirania

Evtl. Bekommt jemand auf neue Ideen:


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sexiest Man alive!


da ich jetzt eure vollste Aufmerksamkeit habe, nun zu etwas wirklich Wichtigem: 
Wenn man sich vor dem Zwiebelschneiden gelb anmalt und eine Taucherbrille aufsetzt, muss man nicht Weinen und sieht aus wie ein Minion


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> da ich jetzt eure vollste Aufmerksamkeit habe, nun zu etwas wirklich Wichtigem:
> Wenn man sich vor dem Zwiebelschneiden gelb anmalt und eine Taucherbrille aufsetzt, muss man nicht Weinen und sieht aus wie ein Minion



Poesie vom Feinsten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Fällt unter die Rubrik "Er war jung und bräuchte das Geld"



Hat sich bis heute nicht geändert, du kannst das "Jung" streichen!


----------



## Hering 58

@ rhinefisher Dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Spaß und Erfolg für die erste Tour des Jahres!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Im Sonnenlicht glitzere ich.


Wie ein Diamant!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was noch fehlt ist die Schnur; 16er und 20er oder 18er und 23er???
> Da bin ich gerade etwas unschlüssig - persöhnlich würde ich natürlich mit den dünneren Schnüren gut auskommen, aber ein Anfänger?


18er und 20er in Schlaufen, bei mir lange bewährt.
23er ist schon doof beim feinen Angeln oder gar feinen Ringen.
Ein gut gebundenes 18er Vorfach einer Topmarke reicht schon für sehr viel, und man muss nicht dauernd "die Angel" der anderen reparieren ... 
Wenn es überlastet wird, bricht selbst bei 18er Vorfach an 18er Schnur (täglich frisch gebunden) fast immer die Schlaufenverbindung - Schaden immer noch recht minimal.

Ein fester Daumendruck   für viel Erfolg beim Anfixen der Anfängertruppen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach - was mir da noch einfällt: Anfänger der sich ganz sicher ist, nichts ausserhalb des Posenangelns anzustreben, hat ne Sportex Exclusive Match und ne Float, 2 4000er Stradic c14 und die tollsten Posen.
> Was noch fehlt ist die Schnur; 16er und 20er oder 18er und 23er???
> Da bin ich gerade etwas unschlüssig - persöhnlich würde ich natürlich mit den dünneren Schnüren gut auskommen, aber ein Anfänger?



Ich würde ihn ins kalte Werfen und genauso starten lassen, wie das Setup später aussehen wird. Drillen will gelernt sein und sowas übt sich auch nur unter realen Bedingungen. Ich meine aber, das eine 0,18 Hauptschnur und ein 0,14er Vorfach an einer Matchrute mit entsprechend feiner Bremse auch bei einem Anfänger keine großen Probleme auslösen dürfte. Steigt ein richtig großer Fisch ein, hat er die Aufgabe auch mit 0,20 Milli Hauptschnur und dünnem Vorfach zu lösen. Bei einem großen Karpfen, einer Schleie oder Endgegner-Brasse ist das "Gegenhalten auf Teufel komm raus" an solch Geschirr ohnehin Mutig. 

Ich würde eher darauf achten, das er die Montage wegen Drall nicht zu schnell einholt. Das Endet bei großen Rollen, einem flotten Waggler und falscher Position der Rute oft böse. Einziges Argument für dicke Schnüre: Weniger Verwicklungen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@daci7 
Von der Machart und der Signatur hab ich so eine schon mal gesehen, frag mich jetzt aber nicht wo. 
Evtl war es C&C oder SF oder hm.... ich weiß es einfach nimmer.
Das schöne ist das jeder posenbauer seine eigene Handschrift beim Bauen hinterlässt und so relativ leicht bestimmt werden kann. 

@Wuemmehunter 
Erstklassiger Film  bitte mache unbedingt noch einen.
Die Art wie du ihn gemacht hast und die hinterlegte Stimme wirklich Hut ab vor dieser Arbeit. 
Großes großes Dankeschön fürs einstellen.

@geomas 
Freut mich das die Posen schon am Wasser waren und sich neben denen von Jason präsentieren dürfen. 
Das Foto gefällt mich auch super gut und werd ich mir mit deiner Genehmigung gerne sichern.

@Fantastic Fishing 
Ich werd deine Seite wohl wider öfters besuchen müssen.....


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja sehe ich auch so !
Ich hatte ja zu Weihnachten die Matchrute mit Rolle an einen Anfänger verschenkt .
Da hab ich ne 20er Hauptschnur drauf gemacht; kann er dann gut mit 18er oder 16er Vorfach angeln !
Am Anfang lieber nicht zuuu fein ,finde ich!
Nicht zuletzt wegen der Knotenfestigkeit bei Anfängern .

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Liebe Ükels, mal sehen, ob das so funktioniert:

___editiert von geomas wegen nix-funxionalität___

hier ^ ist das Posen-Armada-Bild in 1920x1080 und 2560x1440 drin.


EDIT:  DADADA, funktioniert wohl nicht. Bitte auf der kommenden Seite sehen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Ich werd deine Seite wohl wider öfters besuchen müssen.....



Viel Spaß dabei, freut mich! Bei etwaigen Fragen zu Inhalten entweder den Ükel nutzen oder die Kommentarfunktion (keine Anmeldung notwendig dafür).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels, mal sehen, ob das so funktioniert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet for people, not profit
> 
> 
> Mozilla is the not-for-profit behind the lightning fast Firefox browser. We put people over profit to give everyone more power online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send.firefox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hier ^ ist das Posen-Armada-Bild in 1920x1080 und 2560x1440 drin.




Der Link linkt nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels, mal sehen, ob das so funktioniert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet for people, not profit
> 
> 
> Mozilla is the not-for-profit behind the lightning fast Firefox browser. We put people over profit to give everyone more power online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send.firefox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hier ^ ist das Posen-Armada-Bild in 1920x1080 und 2560x1440 drin.


"Dieser Link ist abgelaufen"


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Dieser Link ist abgelaufen"


In Deutschland werden zu viele Links einfach weggeworfen, obwohl sie durchaus noch verwendbar wären. Skandal!!!


----------



## geomas

Oh, sorry, bin mit diesen Dingen nicht so vertraut.

Test:









						Geomas_Flottille_Armada_1920.jpg
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				












						Geomas_Flottille_Armada_2560.jpg
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				




oben rechts neben „Anmelden” ist ein Download-Symbol, da klickt man auf „direkt downloaden” oder so


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 18er und 20er in Schlaufen, bei mir lange bewährt.
> 23er ist schon doof beim feinen Angeln oder gar feinen Ringen.
> Ein gut gebundenes 18er Vorfach einer Topmarke reicht schon für sehr viel, und man muss nicht dauernd "die Angel" der anderen reparieren ...
> Wenn es überlastet wird, bricht selbst bei 18er Vorfach an 18er Schnur (täglich frisch gebunden) fast immer die Schlaufenverbindung - Schaden immer noch recht minimal.
> 
> Ein fester Daumendruck   für viel Erfolg beim Anfixen der Anfängertruppen!



Angefixt ist der schon - aber sowas von...
Der sitzt seit Tagen mit meinem Zeug am Wasser, wartet auf seine Ruten und weiß noch garnicht dass die Dinger schon da sind..
Es wird 18er für die Match und 23er für die Float - Sicherheit geht vor..


----------



## rutilus69

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Allen von Euch die es ans Wasser zieht ein Petri !
> Wenn man mal überlegt, mitte Januar und man kann angeln , früher ging da höchstens Eisangeln  Die Temperaturen bei uns hier oben in Norddeutschland sind Zweistellig ,ist schon irgendwie befremdlich
> 
> LG Michael


Danke. Ich überlege gerade, was ich bei dem frühlingshaften Wetter morgen mache. Mein Lieblingssee ist grade aus dem Rennen, da der niedrige Wasserstand mich irgendwie eher traurig macht. Bleibt also noch auf Rotaugen am Kanal oder Döbel am am Fluss ärgern.....
Immer diese Luxusprobleme


----------



## Andal

Ich werd mir wohl morgen die Jahreskarte für den Rhein holen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werd mir wohl morgen die Jahreskarte für den Rhein holen.



Werde mir auch in den Nächsten Wochen die Hessische Rheinkarte besorgen! Mal gespannt was Sie die Hessenkarte für 2020 wieder erhöht haben? 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich überlege gerade, was ich bei dem frühlingshaften Wetter morgen mache. Mein Lieblingssee ist grade aus dem Rennen, da der niedrige Wasserstand mich irgendwie eher traurig macht. Bleibt also noch auf Rotaugen am Kanal oder Döbel am am Fluss ärgern.....
> Immer diese Luxusprobleme



Rotaugen am Kanal klingt doch gut? 
Da hast du wenigstens keine Probleme mit dem Wasserstand 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Werde mir auch in den Nächsten Wochen die Hessische Rheinkarte besorgen! Mal gespannt was Sie die Hessenkarte für 2020 wieder erhöht haben?
> 
> LG Michael


Zweiundzwanzigkommaäppelstückchen.... fürs Jahr als "Rentnerkarte"


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich überlege gerade, was ich bei dem frühlingshaften Wetter morgen mache. Mein Lieblingssee ist grade aus dem Rennen, da der niedrige Wasserstand mich irgendwie eher traurig macht. Bleibt also noch auf Rotaugen am Kanal oder Döbel am am Fluss ärgern.....
> Immer diese Luxusprobleme



Die Döbel beißen gut momentan.
Hab ich gehört......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Lhier ^ ist das Posen-Armada-Bild in 1920x1080 und 2560x1440 drin.


Jetzt klappts! Du bist ja grafisch voll up-to-date unterwegs, FHD und WQHD selbst für anspruchsvolle Grafikjunkies.  

Nun kann man auch besser sehen, was du da "verkabelt" hattest


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Döbel beißen gut momentan.
> Hab ich gehört......


Untertreibe nicht, das haben dir direkt die Döbel verraten!  
Und wahrscheinlich hat deren Bauch geknurrt, wenn du fein hin gehört hast ...


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Zweiundzwanzigkommaäppelstückchen.... fürs Jahr als "Rentnerkarte"



In Hessen hatten sie letztes Jahr von 35 auf 55 erhöht ....
55 ist auch okay finde ich, allerdings sollte es dann auch dabei bleiben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da wird ja wohl fleißig geangelt, an diesem Wochenende. Petri für alle, die ans Wasser kommen. Ich will morgen auch mal wieder los. So nen Büschen auf Plötze. Mal schauen was so läuft.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe auch schon die Maden im Köderkühlschrank .....wenns bei uns nur nicht dauer regnen würde. ......
Kann aber sein, das ich morgen am MLK mal unter die Brücke geh ,bißchen auf Brassen angeln ?

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich drück Dir die Daumen! Hier soll es morgen halbwegs trocken bleiben. Meine Speisekarte ist auch schon zusammengestellt. Maden, zum Teil in Curry, Pinkies, Dendros, Weißbrot, Käsepaste und zwei übrig gebliebene Kartoffeln hab ich auch noch eingepackt. Grundfutter und Schreddertoast  ist natürlich auch am Start.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich warte erstmal ab wie morgen das Wetter wird.


----------



## Kneto

daci7 schrieb:


> #posen
> 
> Sehr schöne Fotos und eine super coole Flotte!
> 
> Ich wollt auch mal ein Bild einstellen mit einer Frage:
> Ich hab von meinem Angelbuddy eine Pose geschenkt bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 335503
> 
> Offensichtlich handgebaut, aber nicht von ihm.
> Hat jemand eine Idee aus welchem Stall die kommen könnte? Kann mit der Signatur nicht so viel anfangen.
> Anhang anzeigen 335502
> 
> Tragkraft ist übrigens 3,2g. Sollte ein Federkiel mit einem kleinen Balsakörper sein - kann natürlich nicht unters Lackröckchen gucken.
> Groetjes
> 
> Ps @geomas : gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit das Flottenbild von dir (nicht kommerziell natürlich sondern als Desktophintergrund) zu nutzen? Ich frag nur für einen Freund....


Hallo @daci7:

Dein Waggler entstand in den Händen von Stuart Sharpe, mehr davon kannst du unter >>Hand Made Tackle<< finden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Interessante Seite.  
Kannte ich gar nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich drück Dir die Daumen! Hier soll es morgen halbwegs trocken bleiben. Meine Speisekarte ist auch schon zusammengestellt. Maden, zum Teil in Curry, Pinkies, Dendros, Weißbrot, Käsepaste und zwei übrig gebliebene Kartoffeln hab ich auch noch eingepackt. Grundfutter und Schreddertoast  ist natürlich auch am Start.



Ja ich werde mit glaube ich gleich auch noch mein Grundfutter zusammen mahlen  auf jeden Fall habe ich noch einige Pakete mit Spekulatius die ich mir rein mahlen werde ! Vanillezucker auch! Dunkles Paniermehl auch und mal gucken was ich sonst noch mit rein mache ? 
Auf jeden Fall kommen Kieselsteine mit rein, als beschwerung am Kanal! 
Habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht bei dem starken Schiffsverkehr. 
Ich mach da recht kräftige Kugeln stark zusammen gedrückt, das Sie sich nicht sofort auflösen, sonst braucht man unmengen Grundfutter! Maden kommen natürlich auch rein. ...

Mal gespannt was passiert? 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

@Wuemmehunter ich bin auch endlich dazu gekommen mir das Video anzuschauen.
Auch mir gefällt es richtig gut! Klasse gemacht und bitte mehr davon


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich finde es auch absolut erste Sahne !
Britisch Gentleman like 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Kneto schrieb:


> Hallo @daci7:
> 
> Dein Waggler entstand in den Händen von Stuart Sharpe, mehr davon kannst du unter >>Hand Made Tackle<< finden.


Allerbesten Dank! 
Auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Shop- da werd ich mich die Tage nich mal in Ruhe umschauen im Sortiment!
Groetjes


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
warheuteamflüsschenbeiwunderbarmildemwettersozumkoxxenschönwarsdasichsogartrottenkonnteunddasistjadiehauptsacheauchwennichinvierstundennichteinenmiesenmagerenscheixxbisshattenochnichtmalnestinkendegüsterfuxxfuxxfuxxetyfuxxichbittevongönnerhaftenmitleidsbekundungenabzusehensonstplatzich.
hg
Minimax



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie ein Diamant!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax, das wird wieder und verfluche nicht die Güstern, diese rötlichen Flossen  sind doch wirklich sexy!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> warheuteamflüsschenbeiwunderbarmildemwettersozumkoxxenschönwarsdasichsogartrottenkonnteunddasistjadiehauptsacheauchwennichinvierstundennichteinenmiesenmagerenscheixxbisshattenochnichtmalnestinkendegüsterfuxxfuxxfuxxetyfuxxichbittevongönnerhaftenmitleidsbekundungenabzusehensonstplatzich.
> hg
> Minimax



 Mini!
Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mal vorbeikommen zu einer Döbeltour bei mir am Flüsschen...


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mini!
> Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mal vorbeikommen zu einer Döbeltour bei mir am Flüsschen...



Vielmehr sollten wir ein Worshop beim Meister buchen! Wir wären schon mal dabei.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> warheuteamflüsschenbeiwunderbarmildemwettersozumkoxxenschönwarsdasichsogartrottenkonnteunddasistjadiehauptsacheauchwennichinvierstundennichteinenmiesenmagerenscheixxbisshattenochnichtmalnestinkendegüsterfuxxfuxxfuxxetyfuxxichbittevongönnerhaftenmitleidsbekundungenabzusehensonstplatzich.
> hg
> Minimax



Immerhin mein Lieblingslied


----------



## Waller Michel

Was mir gerade einfällt ist : In paar Tagen endet  ( leider ) die Mitgliedschaft der Engländer in der EU .
Hat das für uns Angler eigentlich irgendwelche Konsequenzen?  ZB bezüglich Tackel bestellen in England oder etwas anderes? 

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter 
Mir ist noch eingefallen das dein Film etwas von der SHG hat wo sie auf Aitel losziehen. Du könntest eine würdige Nachfolge sein.


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt ist : In paar Tagen endet  ( leider ) die Mitgliedschaft der Engländer in der EU .
> Hat das für uns Angler eigentlich irgendwelche Konsequenzen?  ZB bezüglich Tackel bestellen in England oder etwas anderes?
> 
> LG Michael


Noch nicht , die Übergangszeit dauert ein knappes Jahr glaube ich. In der bleibt noch alles beim alten


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt ist : In paar Tagen endet  ( leider ) die Mitgliedschaft der Engländer in der EU .
> Hat das für uns Angler eigentlich irgendwelche Konsequenzen?  ZB bezüglich Tackel bestellen in England oder etwas anderes?



Dann werden endlich wieder Telerute, Sargblei, Glocke und Jogginghose die deutschen Ufer regieren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Noch nicht , die Übergangszeit dauert ein knappes Jahr glaube ich. In der bleibt noch alles beim alten


Danke für die Info!  Leider geht das Jahr natürlich auch vorbei! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann werden endlich wieder Telerute, Sargblei, Glocke und Jogginghose die deutschen Ufer regieren.



; )


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> warheuteamflüsschenbeiwunderbarmildemwettersozumkoxxenschönwarsdasichsogartrottenkonnteunddasistjadiehauptsacheauchwennichinvierstundennichteinenmiesenmagerenscheixxbisshattenochnichtmalnestinkendegüsterfuxxfuxxfuxxetyfuxxichbittevongönnerhaftenmitleidsbekundungenabzusehensonstplatzich.
> hg
> Minimax


Die würdigste aller Versionen - alleine schon wegen ihrer Frisur im Stile eine Fallschirmjägerhelmes.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@dawurzelsepp: Danke für die Blumen, die mir leider nicht zustehen. Von deren angelerischen Qualitäten bin ich leider meilenweit entfernt! Und gerade was die Döbel angeht, da gibt es ganz andere, die es drauf haben, oder @Professor Tinca?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keine Ahnung aber dein Video ist toll.
Davon würde ich gern mehr sehen.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> warheuteamflüsschenbeiwunderbarmildemwettersozumkoxxenschönwarsdasichsogartrottenkonnteunddasistjadiehauptsacheauchwennichinvierstundennichteinenmiesenmagerenscheixxbisshattenochnichtmalnestinkendegüsterfuxxfuxxfuxxetyfuxxichbittevongönnerhaftenmitleidsbekundungenabzusehensonstplatzich.
> hg
> Minimax


Klingt nach Verzweiflung. Aber ist doch Wurscht. Du warst an der frischen Luft. Ist doch auch was.  Ich dagegen war oder besser bin immer noch in dieser häßlichen Hallen und gehe meiner Arbeit nach. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Sooo, morgen gibts die Karte für den LAV-Gewässerpool und Sonntag hab ich frei, ja FREI! 
Leider wird das Wetter wohl eher ungemütlich. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Racklinger

Karten gibt's in einer Woche, da ist Mitglieder Versammlung. Zum Glück ohne Wahlen, dürfte also schnell gehen


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Karte vom Verein und vom MLK habe ich mir im Dezember schon in der Geschäftsstelle abgeholt und die Marke für den Sportfischerpass .
Der Vispas kommt im Februar für 2 Ruten mit Nachtamgelgenehmigung .
Kommt noch der Rhein und wohl dieses Jahr wieder die DAV Karte für Brandenburg und Sachsen Anhalt aber ohne Salmoniden .
Das reicht dann auch preislich für dieses Jahr! 
Hatte mir aber auch schon oft Wochenkarten geholt und bin dann nochmal hin, nochmal ne Wochenkarte gelöst! Dann wäre ich mit ner Jahreskarte günstiger gewesen zum Teil. 
Und man hatte dann jedesmal den Stress die Karte zu bekommen! 
Wollte schon mal an den Rhein und bin auch morgens um 5 Uhr hier losfahren, die Ausgsbestelle hatte Samstags bis 13 Uhr offen. 
Was war passiert?  Ich habe in einer riesigen Baustelle auf der A7 heftig im Stau gestanden und kam um 13.30 Uhr unten am Rhein an ! Das Wochenende war natürlich gelaufen! Deshalb lieber ne Jahreskarte 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Haha, Abstimmungen/Entlastung des Vorstandes, whatever... gibts bei uns, aber aus rein pragmatischen Gründen* geht das typischerweise _ratz-fatz_ über die Bühne (fast immer einstimmig).

*) Hat nix mit der Ablehnung demokratischer Grundsätze/Errungenschaften zu tun.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, Abstimmungen/Entlastung des Vorstandes, whatever... gibts bei uns, aber aus rein pragmatischen Gründen* geht das typischerweise _ratz-fatz_ über die Bühne (fast immer einstimmig).
> 
> *) Hat nix mit der Ablehnung demokratischer Grundsätze/Errungenschaften zu tun.


...und jeder atmet erleichtert auf, dem man nicht mit Ämtern droht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...und jeder atmet erleichtert auf, dem man nicht mit Ämtern droht.


Sehr gut formuliert!  

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> ...und jeder atmet erleichtert auf, dem man nicht mit Ämtern droht.


Keiner will Verantwortung übernehmen. Niemand hat Lust, sich im Verein zu arrangieren. Die anderen machen das schon, usw. Hauptsache sie können angeln gehen und rummeckern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Deinen Ärger kann ich gut verstehen, Jason.
In dem kleinen Verein, in dem ich bin, wird nicht gemeckert. Und wenig bis gar nicht über C&R, Gott und die Welt diskutiert.
Mit etwas mehr Berechenbarkeit in meinen Berufs- und Privatleben würde ich mich auch im Verein engagieren. Momentan ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Andal

Einspruch.... denn auch nicht jeder ist geeignet, sich "meiernd" zu betätigen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich selber bin ja auch in einem solch beschriebenen Fake-Verein (Angelladen-Verein). Ich kriege meine Angelkarte ohne all die Vereinspflichten, sozusagen, und ich Schuft habe dann das gratis Vereinsleben noch dazu, durch Euch meine lieben Freunde. Ich weiss nicht, eigentlich lebe ich organisatorisch wie die Made im Speck- aber richtiger wärs, auch über Marke, Karte und Fangbuch hinaus doch mal etwas Engagemeng zu zeigen. Im Grunde haeb ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber so schlecht ists nicht, das ich meine müde Karkasse für nen Arbeitseinsatz aufraffen kann, aber statt nen Terminkalender hab ich ne Windhose. Das bremst mich furchtbar aus, nicht nur beim Angeln, sondern auch was Ükel Treff, Urlaub mit der Missus und überhaupt alle Planungen angeht. Es ist enervierend, da geht's mir wie Bruder @geomas


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Einspruch.... denn auch nicht jeder ist geeignet, sich "meiernd" zu betätigen.


Das ist eher eine sehr schwache Entschuldigung für "ich habe keinen Bock" 
Ich bin beruflich, Gewerkschaftlich und vor allem Familiär bereits ordentlich ausgelastet und solange dass noch so ist werde ich in keinem Verein ein Amt übernehmen. Hoffentlich schaffe ich dieses Jahr wenigstens meine Arbeitseinsätze und An- Plus Abangeln.


----------



## geomas

Hier gehts um das Link-Ledgern. 
Alan Barnes erwähnt die Geschichte der Sigma Wand. Die haben in den späten 1970ern Vorfächer von 12oz Tragkraft damit benutzt - beim Wettkampfangeln (Winter League) in den Kanälen.
Ich hab den Clip noch nicht komplett gesehen, dachte aber, die feine Angelei paßt zu den jetzigen Wetterbedingungen:


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann werden endlich wieder Telerute, Sargblei, Glocke und Jogginghose die deutschen Ufer regieren.


Tun sie das nicht schon?


----------



## rutilus69

Ich kann jeden verstehen, der sich nicht in einem Vereinsvorstand engagieren möchte. Ich habe das jahrelang gemacht und bin auch durch damit.
Aber in einem guten Verein kann man sich ja auch auf andere Weise einbringen. Ich freue mich schon drauf unsere Jugendwarte zu unterstützen, auf unsere Arbeitseinsätze am See und die Betreuung der Website habe ich auch gewonnen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Da ich ohnehin kaum gesellschaftskompatibel bin, verzichte ich darauf Vereinsmitglieder mit meiner Mitgliedschaft zu nerven.. .
Gleich gehts an den Rhein und ich bin irgendwie verunsichert; klar, Zander und Barsch wären locker machbar, aber die Weißfische zu finden wird schwierig.
Wasserstand und Wetter sind nicht schlecht, aber ich ahne Schlimmes..  
Egal - Augen zu und durch!
Allen einen guten und fängigen Tag


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bei Telerute und Sargblei bin ich dabei......als bereits geouteter Telerutenbesitzer 

Weiß gar ned was viele immer gegen die Sargbleie haben die kann man auch mit Wirbel Gießen oder einfach einen Schlauch als Durchlauf mit einarbeiten. In der Strömung bleiben sie zudem auch gut liegen da sie ja so schön flach sind. England hat uns da mit ihren Bleiformen schon recht verdorben.....meine Meinung.


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich kann jeden verstehen, der sich nicht in einem Vereinsvorstand engagieren möchte. Ich habe das jahrelang gemacht und bin auch durch damit.
> Aber in einem guten Verein kann man sich ja auch auf andere Weise einbringen. Ich freue mich schon drauf unsere Jugendwarte zu unterstützen, auf unsere Arbeitseinsätze am See und die Betreuung der Website habe ich auch gewonnen.



Ich war zwar nie Vorsitzender irgendwo, dafür lange in meinem alten Verein Obergewässerwart ! Natürlich kann es auch manchmal undankbar und stressig sein! 
Im großen und ganzen habe ich das allerdings sehr sehr gerne gemacht! 
Aber viel Zeit hatte das schon gekostet, die natürlich vom Angeln abging! 
Das darf man auch nicht vergessen wenn man ein Amt begleitet. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei Telerute und Sargblei bin ich dabei......als bereits geouteter Telerutenbesitzer
> 
> Weiß gar ned was viele immer gegen die Sargbleie haben die kann man auch mit Wirbel Gießen oder einfach einen Schlauch als Durchlauf mit einarbeiten. In der Strömung bleiben sie zudem auch gut liegen da sie ja so schön flach sind. England hat uns da mit ihren Bleiformen schon recht verdorben.....meine Meinung.



Aja hast du schon Recht! 
Sargblei hat auf jeden Fall den Vorteil günstig zu sein und in der Strömung gut zu halten. 
ZB am Main ,wo man wirklich viele Hänger hat und durch die Schiffe eine starke Strömung, nehme ich auch nix anderes! 

Wenn man dort zB Feedern möchte, sollte man mal gut und gerne 20 Euro für den Verlust an Körben pro Tag einrechnen 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich kann jeden verstehen, der sich nicht in einem Vereinsvorstand engagieren möchte. Ich habe das jahrelang gemacht und bin auch durch damit.
> Aber in einem guten Verein kann man sich ja auch auf andere Weise einbringen. Ich freue mich schon drauf unsere Jugendwarte zu unterstützen, auf unsere Arbeitseinsätze am See und die Betreuung der Website habe ich auch gewonnen.


So siehts bei mir auch aus. Ich zahle lieber, als meine (mMn größtenteils sinnfreien) Arbeitseinsätze zu machen. Außerdem ist mir die Meierei sowas von fremd ... aber zwei gute Kumpels von mir schmeißen die Jugendabteilung. Die unterstütze ich, wann immer ich Zeit hab - mit Leihgerät, Geschenken, Fressalien oder auch einfach nur Dabeisein und aufpassen, das keiner absäuft und sich die Perückenproduktion in Grenzen hält.
Hätte ich mir bis vor zwei Jahren übrigens  noch nicht vorstellen können


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> So siehts bei mir auch aus. Ich zahle lieber, als meine (mMn größtenteils sinnfreien) Arbeitseinsätze zu machen. Außerdem ist mir die Meierei sowas von fremd ... aber zwei gute Kumpels von mir schmeißen die Jugendabteilung. Die unterstütze ich, wann immer ich Zeit hab - mit Leihgerät, Geschenken, Fressalien oder auch einfach nur Dabeisein und aufpassen, das keiner absäuft und sich die Perückenproduktion in Grenzen hält.
> Hätte ich mir bis vor zwei Jahren übrigens  noch nicht vorstellen können



Das ist doch auch eine Leistung! 
Finde ich sehr wichtig und gut wenn jemand die Jugend unterstützt !
Manchmal viel wichtiger als irgendwo eine Wiese zu mähen oder einen Busch abzusägen !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Ach wäre es schon wieder soweit.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Angelvereine existieren in Deutschland doch ohnehin nur wegen dem Gewässerzugang. Auf der Meta-Ebene sind zwar alle Angler mit Ruten und Ködern unterwegs, die unterschiedlichen Lager existieren aber nur im Miteinander für Jahreskarten. Echte Vereine, wie im Fußball oder Kraftsport, aber auch anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen, wirken auf gemeinsamen Interessen und Spirit. Angler sind zum größten Teil Individualisten und keine Teamsportler. Ich meine mal, ohne diesen Zwang, würde es wohl Spinnanglerclubs, Specimenhuntervereine, Matchanglervereinigungen und dergleichen geben, aber nicht diese Pseudokonstrukte.


----------



## Minimax

@Fantastic Fishing gute Analyse, ich glaube genau ist es. Wobei es hier bei uns auch genau so einen verschworenen Verein gibt, aber das ist eben ein reiner Flyboy Club, der über den reinen Kartenerwerb von gemeinsamen Interessen zusammengehalten wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing gute Analyse, ich glaube genau ist es. Wobei es hier bei uns auch genau so einen verschworenen Verein gibt, aber das ist eben ein reiner Flyboy Club, der über den reinen Kartenerwerb von gemeinsamen Interessen zusammengehalten wird.



Was bietet mir ein Angelverein auch, was nicht woanders bekomme? 2x im Jahr Bratwurst essen kann ich auch bei uns in der Stadt.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Angler sind zum größten Teil Individualisten und keine Teamsportler.


Noch eindeutiger ist die Konkurrenzsituation und Verdrängungswettbewerb am Wasser und dergleichen.

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass wenn ich z.B. hochentwickelte Robodrohnenfische in der Marktbreite zur Verfügung stellen könnte, die sehr raffiniert u. hochentwickelt einen Angler ärgern und in den Wahnsinn treiben könnten, die Nachfrage sehr sehr hoch wäre ... 

(Ükelbrothers untereinander mal außen vor  )


----------



## Professor Tinca

I love carp fishing but i hate carp anglers...........

Wobei die Fischart beliebig ausgetauscht werden kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Noch eindeutiger ist die Konkurrenzsituation und Verdrängungswettberwerb am Wasser und dergleichen.



Hab ich echt wenig Probleme mit, es gibt ja auch keine Friedfischangler mehr hier.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab ich echt wenig Probleme mit, es gibt ja auch keine Friedfischangler mehr hier.


Hier ebenfalls. Und wir haben so wenig Leute, die an der Fulle angeln dass man sich freut wenn man mal nen Kollegen sieht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier ebenfalls. Und wir haben so wenig Leute, die an der Fulle angeln dass man sich freut wenn man mal nen Kollegen sieht



Bis auf die typischen "am Hafen das Winterlager plündern Angler" mit Bolo/Stippe sehe ich hier auch nur sehr vertraute Menschen beim Friedfischangeln. Sind dann meistens die Matchanglerkollegen, ansonsten muss mir so gut wie keine Sorgen machen, das auch nur eine einzige Stelle besetzt wäre.

Funfact: Die meisten Friedfischangler, die ich treffe, sind jenseits der 50. Unterhalb dieses Alters habe ich in den letzten Jahren eine handvoll an Menschen mit den selben Interessen getroffen. Wenn, dann waren Gummifische, Blinker oder Boilies im Spiel.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Funfact: Die meisten Friedfischangler, die ich treffe, sind jenseits der 50. Unterhalb dieses Alters habe ich in den letzten Jahren eine handvoll an Menschen mit den selben Interessen getroffen. Wenn, dann waren Gummifische, Blinker oder Boilies im Spiel.


Soll heißen, du bist nen alter Knacker in nem fast knackigen Körper?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Funfact: Die meisten Friedfischangler, die ich treffe, sind jenseits der 50. Unterhalb dieses Alters habe ich in den letzten Jahren eine handvoll an Menschen mit den selben Interessen getroffen. Wenn, dann waren Gummifische, Blinker oder Boilies im Spiel.



Ja das ist hier auch so.
In der warmen Jahreszeit sind auch Karpfenangler anzutreffen aber die meisten Angler, die ich treffe sind sind Spinnangler.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soll heißen, du bist nen alter Knacker in nem fast knackigen Körper?




Ein Alter mit nem Körper wie ein* Knacker.*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soll heißen, du bist nen alter Knacker in nem fast knackigen Körper?



Wenn Laichzeit ist, buckeln die weiblichen Brassen vor meinen Füßen.  


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das ist hier auch so.
> In der warmen Jahreszeit sind auch Karpfenangler anzutreffen aber die meisten Angler, die ich treffe sind sind Spinnangler.



Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn 10/10 Youtubekanäle, 10/10 Blogs, 10/10 Zeitschriften und 9/10 Messen sich mit Hecht, Zander, Wels, Barsch und Karpfen beschäftigen. Wenn das Hegeangeln noch stärker Reguliert wird, wars das auch mit den Matchanglern in der BRD und dann fällt die letzte Bastion.

Selbst das Schleienangeln erzielt abseits von Likes auf Facebook eine äußerst geringe Nachfrage. Zu klein, keine Zähne.....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Alter mit nem Körper wie ein* Knacker.*


Ich hab letztens mein erstes weißes Schamhaar entdeckt...... Ich war auch garnicht sooo entsetzt, wie die anderen Leute im Fahrstuhl


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens mein erstes weißes Schamhaar entdeckt...... Ich war auch garnicht sooo entsetzt, wie die anderen Leute im Fahrstuhl



Leistengandalf.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Leistengandalf.


Poesie par exelence....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Poesie par exelence....



Bildlich vorstellen. Kunst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Falsches Bild, der wurde noch weißer und weiser 

dett iss' Gandalf de Graue


----------



## Tikey0815

Back to topic.... Ich war ja leider das letzte halbe Jahr nicht mehr auf Friedfische, weiß garnicht ob sich an unserer Ahse und Lippe noch andere rumtreiben. Die meisten die ich mal traf waren mit Spinnrute unterwegs.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr die Zahlen auf dem Screen erkennen könnt, aber so ungefähr sieht die Nachfrage für diese Begriffe auf Google monatlich aus. Spricht schon eine klare Sprache und kommt tendenziell auch hin. Das Friedfischangeln ist momentan mehr Nische, als ein Knopfverkäufer am FFK-Strand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Zur Futterversorgung sind vorkomprimierte u. veredelte Weißfische in Hechten, Forellen, Barschen
(und für viele der Zander, der an sich nur dem Filet dienen kann)
eben auch viel pfannensinniger.

Zumal man Schleien nicht essen sollte (gibt echte Schleienschützer hier  ),
Döbel sehr wenig schmecken, und Karpfen sehr oft Moderkörper sind.
Die alle wenig kulinarisch erbaulich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zur Futterversorgung sind vorkomprimierte u. veredelte Weißfische in Hechten, Forellen, Barschen
> (und für viele der Zander, der an sich nur dem Filet dienen kann)
> eben auch viel pfannensinniger.
> 
> Zumal man Schleien nicht essen sollte (gibt echte Schleienschützer hier  ),
> Döbel sehr wenig schmecken, und Karpfen sehr oft Moderkörper sind.
> Die alle wenig kulinarisch erbaulich.



Ich glaube eher, das Kunst und Taktik beim Angeln verkannt werden. Das Erlebnis, eine Schleie im Morgengrauen mit einem Madenkorb zu fangen, wirkt wie ein Streifen aus den 80igern. Der mainstreamige Zander unterlegt mit Drums und technomelodischen Einflüssen dagegen erzeugt das Gefühl eines Godzillas, der gerade die Stadt zerlegt.

Die Rechnung ist Simpel: Großer Fisch, großer Mann. Eine Frage der Intelligenz. (ich hinterlege meine Argumentation mit dem Verweis auf diverse Kanäle von Karpfenanglern, wo die Birne nur leuchtet, wenn der Finger an die Batterien des Bissanzeiger gehalten wird)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für den Bereich der Männchen in aktueller Jungkultur gut erfasst.

Dummerweise sind ordnungstiftende Rituale wie die erste eigenständige Einpersonenjagd auf Großbären und Säbelzahntiger fast komplett nicht mehr möglich.
Und sei es, um trainiert später ein optimales Kuschelfell seiner Angebeteten unterbreiten und unterlegen zu können ...

Die Rechnung ist ohne die andere Hälfte der Menschen gemacht, die Frauen.
Die sind bei der Rechnung "Fisch in meine Pfanne" und das nicht nur als One-Meal-Stand, vielfachst zielstrebiger und lassen den Drumherum-Unsinn praktisch immer aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Will haben:





__





						Fishingtackle24 - Angelbedarf Angelruten Angelbekleidung Angelzubehör Kunstköder Angeltaschen Angelzelt Angelschnur
					

Kurzbeschreibung .......



					www.fishingtackle24.de
				




Will haben sofort:









						Preston Response System Whip 8m
					

Response System Whip 8m Die Response System Kopfrute kann für eine Vielzahl von Angelarten genutzt werden. Egal, ob man mit kurzer Hauptschnur und Gummizug oder mit der Flick Spitze und der gesamten Länge der Rute auf...




					www.angelhaack.de
				




Werde ich bald haben:









						BROWNING Hyperdrome Feeder 3,30m bis 80g kaufen! | Tackle-Deals.eu, 70,84 €
					

BROWNING Hyperdrome Feeder 3,30m bis 80g jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 19 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu


----------



## Minimax

Ich kann die Attraktivität des Spinnangelns schon verstehen: Es ist eben eine viel "schnellere" Angelei -ich meine jetzt nicht die Aktivität während des Angelns- im Sinne von aufwandsloser. Man hat (im Idealfall) ne Kombo, einen Rucksack oder Täschchen, die Köder sind unbegrenzt haltbar und allzeit bereit. Das schnappt man sich, und am Gewässer kann man gleich loslegen, kein Basislager aufbauen, keine Stühle, Kiepen, Banksticks. Auch die Kleinteile halten sich in Grenzen, die Montagen sind simpel. Das ist nicht nur für Jüngere attraktiv, sondern auch für die vielen Leute mit wenig Zeit: Es erfordert eben weniger Vor- und Nachbereitung.

Ich bin aber garnicht unglücklich über die Beliebtheit des Spinnens und den Hype darum: Mehr Platz, mehr Fische für uns. Während sich die Spinnboys gegenseitig auf die Füsse treten und eifersüchtig ihre Gehiemstelln und-köder etc. bewachen, können wir ganz andere Reservoirs unserer schönen Gewässer anzapfen.
An meinem Lieblingsabschnitt sind sehr viele SPinnangler unterwegs, und des öfteren konnte ich Auseinandersetzungen und mürrisches Verhalten untereinander beobachten. Dieselben Streithähne sind aber zu mir unabhängig voneinander meist sehr freundlich, vermutlich weil sie mich nicht als Konkurrenz sehen, oder als Teil der Landschaft:
Unsere Begegnungen sind geprägt von unausgesprochenem gegenseitigem Mitleid mit dem jeweils anderen armen Irren und seiner bekloppten Methode


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Und das liegt jetzt nicht nur an dir alleine, wo du es ihnen wahrlich mit der Unterschiedserkennung sehr leicht machen dürftest ,
Sondern es wohl sehr verbreitet (zumindest in DE Wildbahn)  ein regelrecht priveligiertes Refugium mit dem Friedfischen ohne Konkurrenz gibt,
insbesondere beim offensichtlichen Angeln mit kleinsten Naturködern.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist eher eine sehr schwache Entschuldigung für "ich habe keinen Bock"
> Ich bin beruflich, Gewerkschaftlich und vor allem Familiär bereits ordentlich ausgelastet und solange dass noch so ist werde ich in keinem Verein ein Amt übernehmen. Hoffentlich schaffe ich dieses Jahr wenigstens meine Arbeitseinsätze und An- Plus Abangeln.


Wenn du das so sehen willst, müssen es dann auch andere so sehen?

In jedem Verein gibt es eine handvoll Menschen, oder auch zwei, die "meiern" wollen und das auch gerne tun. Gut so, wichtig so. Aber dem Rest genügt es vollauf, Mitglied mit allen Rechten und ein paar Pflichten zu sein. Hier von schlechten und besseren Mitgliedern, weil engagiert, zu sprechen, ist bei allem Respekt, Blödsinn und würde ein funktionierendes Vereinswesen auf den Kopf stellen. Eine Vereinigung funktioniert nicht, wenn sie nur aus Köpfen besteht. Es muss auch "Ärsche" geben!

Aus diesem Grunde bin ich auch mit meiner Jahreskarte für den Rhein sehr zufrieden. Ich kann mich ausschließlich meinem Ich widmen und muss mich nicht mit einem Wir herumschlagen, das meiner Natur nicht so besonders liegt. Der eine so und der andere so und gut isses.

Du bist noch jung und gesund, willst deine Duftmarken setzen. Also engagiere dich - das ist gut und wichtig so. Aber akzeptiere bitte, dass es auch viele Menschen gibt, die einfach nur sein wollen. Sehe bitte ein, das es Menschen gibt, die weder den Nerv noch den Willen haben, etwas umzuformen, zu was auch immer. O.k.!?


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was bietet mir ein Angelverein auch, was nicht woanders bekomme? 2x im Jahr Bratwurst essen kann ich auch bei uns in der Stadt.......



Ich glaube nicht das man es sich so einfach machen kann! 
Hier in Deutschland gäbe es sehr viele Gewässer ohne den freiwilligen Einsatz vieler Angler, als Angelgewässer gar nicht. 
Unsere eh schon schlechte Lobby wäre dann fast gar nicht mehr existend ! Ohne Vereine und Verbände wäre Angeln noch viel mehr eingeschränkt oder gar ganz verboten. 
Jugendliche würden nicht mehr ans Angeln heran geführt werden und ältere Menschen die vom Vereinsleben profitieren würden nur in viel geringerer Stückzahl ans Wasser kommen. 
Der Umwelt und Gewässerschutz, würde ohne die vielen freiwilligen Stunden von Anglern noch viel mehr ins Hintertreffen geraten, wie es zum Teil jetzt schon ist. 
Es würde an vielen Gewässern an Kontrolleuren und Gewässerwarten fehlen und natürlich an Besatz .
Renaturierungs und Wiederbesiedlungsmaßnahmen könnten zum Teil nicht mehr durchgeführt werden und keiner würde politisch unsere Intressen wahrnehmen! 
Ich könnte noch viel mehr Beispiele hier aufführen. ......Mit der Bratwurst lässt sich eventuell diskutieren 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mit der Bratwurst lässt sich eventuell diskutieren


Wenn die Wurst gut und die Semmeln frisch sind, ist schon ein gewichtiges Argument ins Feld geführt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn die Wurst gut und die Semmeln frisch sind, ist schon ein gewichtiges Argument ins Feld geführt!



Das kann ich auch unterschreiben  aber unbedingt mit Bauzener Senf 


LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das man es sich so einfach machen kann!
> Hier in Deutschland gäbe es sehr viele Gewässer ohne den freiwilligen Einsatz vieler Angler, als Angelgewässer gar nicht.
> Unsere eh schon schlechte Lobby wäre dann fast gar nicht mehr existend ! Ohne Vereine und Verbände wäre Angeln noch viel mehr eingeschränkt oder gar ganz verboten.
> Jugendliche würden nicht mehr ans Angeln heran geführt werden und ältere Menschen die vom Vereinsleben profitieren würden nur in viel geringerer Stückzahl ans Wasser kommen.
> Der Umwelt und Gewässerschutz, würde ohne die vielen freiwilligen Stunden von Anglern noch viel mehr ins Hintertreffen geraten, wie es zum Teil jetzt schon ist.
> Es würde an vielen Gewässern an Kontrolleuren und Gewässerwarten fehlen und natürlich an Besatz .
> Renaturierungs und Wiederbesiedlungsmaßnahmen könnten zum Teil nicht mehr durchgeführt werden und keiner würde politisch unsere Intressen wahrnehmen!
> Ich könnte noch viel mehr Beispiele hier aufführen. ......Mit der Bratwurst lässt sich eventuell diskutieren
> 
> LG Michael



Lieber Michael, genau diese Meinung ist der süße Nektar der Vereinspropaganda seit 1842.

Warum sollten Kinder kein Interesse am Angeln haben, wenn es die klassischen Vereine nicht mehr gibt? Wo siehst du aktive Offensiven für den Gewinn junger Menschen und Jugendlicher durch Verbände oder Angelvereine? Meinst du die 2 Termine im Jahr, wo irgendwer "Pflichtgemäß" an einem Stand mit Glücksrad in der City bei Festen diverse Preise aus dem KIK verschenkt? Ich erinnere dich daran: Die Jugend verlässt die Haustüre laut alter Garde doch überhaupt nicht mehr. Was kann ein Verein tun, wenn die Kids nur am Handy oder der Playstation hängen? Die monströsen Pädagogen der Vereinsvorstände, Ulrich der Metzger und Horst der Kohlebauarbeiter, sind da noch einige Jahre hintendran.

Was haben Angler von jahrelanger Pflege der Gewässer? Nach großem Einsatz der Angler werden diese Gebiete zu Natura2000, Sperrzonen oder Naturschutzgebieten. Als Dankeschön rennen wir "Vollhorste" auch noch 4x im Jahr um diese Biotope herum, räumen kostenfrei den Müll und Katzbuckeln vor allen Behörden, sowie Spendensammlern. Obendrauf bezahlen wir auch noch dafür, kannste dir nicht ausdenken sowas.....

Angler und Umweltschutz? Wie? Umweltschutz ist eine gesellschaftliche Aufgabe. Als Angler leiste ich nichts weiter, als sinnfreie Arbeitseinsätze. Ich darf weder irgendwo Schneiden, noch einen Stein umdrehen und schon gar nicht Maßnahmen ergreifen, die nicht mit Behörden abgestimmt sind. Reiß doch mal einen Biberdamm ab, der ganze Bäche und kleine Flüsse lahmlegt unter Augen der Öffentlichkeit. Für Umwelt und Tierschutz. Danach hängst du am Galgen und der einzige Verein, der an deiner Seite steht, ist PETA, mit der Forke. Alles weitere ist doch Illusion. Siehe DAFV und Verbände. Das sind nichts weiter als Pächter, schon gar nicht Lobby, noch weniger Aktiv als das Fliegenfischerunterforum im Anglerboard.

Wiederbesiedlungsmaßnahmen sind der einzige Punkt, wo wir diskutieren könnten. Bisher habe ich darüber aber weder in Vereinen abstimmen können, noch hatte ich Einfluss darauf. Ich darf nur Zahlen, das wars dann aber auch. Und! Ich kann Abstimmen, welche Bratwurst wir dieses Jahr vertilgen. Thüringer oder die Grobe aus dem Aldi.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Luft: 4 Grad, Wasser: 7 Grad, dazu ein unangenehmer Wind. Und die Fische wollen auch nicht. Wenigstens gab es einen winzigen Entschneiderungsplötz. Aber ich bleibe noch etwas...


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das man es sich so einfach machen kann!
> Renaturierungs und Wiederbesiedlungsmaßnahmen könnten zum Teil nicht mehr durchgeführt werden und keiner würde politisch unsere Intressen wahrnehmen!
> Ich könnte noch viel mehr Beispiele hier aufführen. ......Mit der Bratwurst lässt sich eventuell diskutieren
> 
> LG Michael


Hast grundlegend schon recht, aber Meierei passt mir nun überhaupt nicht in den Kram. Deshalb bin ich über die passiven Mitgliedsmöglichkeiten meines Vereins sehr dankbar und Zahl gerne die paar Kröten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ach, hier war das durch Wiederholungen um sich greifende Bratwurstthema jetzt her


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was haben Angler von jahrelanger Pflege der Gewässer?




Du Öffchen, in den wasserarmen Gegenden Deutschlands ist tatsächlich so, dass Vereine Gewässer erst zu Angelgewässern machen und pflegen. Da wird jede Pfütze genutzt.
Kannste nicht so mit unseren guten Verhältnissen und dem Gewässerpool vergleichen.

Und selbst hier gibt es Gewässer, die ohne die pflegenden Vereine längst nicht mehr existent wären!
Der Nachteil ist, dass diese Gewässer meistens auch nur von den Vereinsmitglieder genutzt werden können und Karten sehr teuer sind.


----------



## rutilus69

#Verein #Jugendarbeit: klar, wenn eine Jugendgruppe sich nur zweimal im Jahr zu irgendwelchen theoretischen Themen trifft, wird das nix. Bei uns ist es zum Beispiel so, dass es jeden Monat ein Treffen gibt. Dort werden dann praktische Dinge wie Werfen, Knoten, Fischkunde u.s.w. gemacht und die Kids auf die Fischereischein - Prüfung vorbereitet. Auch praktisches Angeln steht regelmäßig auf dem Plan. Es haben halt nicht alle Eltern die auch angeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du Öffchen, in den wassarmen Gegenden Deutschlands ist tatsächlich so dass Vereine Gewässer erst zu Angelgewässern machen und pfelegen. Da wird jede Pfütze genutzt.
> Kannste nicht so mit unseren guten Verhältnissen und dem Gewässerpool vergleichen.
> 
> Und selbst hier gibt es Gewässer, die ohne die pfelegenden Vereine längst nicht mehr wären!
> Der Nachteil ist, dass diese Gewässer meistens auch nur von den Vereinsmitglieder genutzt werden können und Karten sehr teuer sind.



War das aber nicht so, das diese Gewässer den Vereinen auch gehören? Bei uns ist ja so gut wie alles Pacht und somit Monopoly. Siehe neue Wegerechte wegen Natura2000, da hat der Fischer jetzt die Karten auf Eis gelegt, weil er nicht weiß, wie es Rechtlich weitergeht. Bedeutet für uns: 15 Gewässer weniger, also auch mein kleines Flüsschen (wobei die Karten möglicherweise nach Klärung des Sachverhaltes wieder Verfügbar sind).

Die teuren Kartenpreise sind in manchen Bundesländern natürlich ein Witz. Ich wäre schon 5x umgezogen. 

Prinzipiell geht es mir auch nur um diese Lobhudelei gegenüber Vereinen oder Verbänden. Viele Kröten, die wir Angler schlucken, sind ja die Geburt dieser Konstrukte. Die sind weder Fisch, noch Fleisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> #Verein #Jugendarbeit: klar, wenn eine Jugendgruppe sich nur zweimal im Jahr zu irgendwelchen theoretischen Themen trifft, wird das nix. Bei uns ist es zum Beispiel so, dass es jeden Monat ein Treffen gibt. Dort werden dann praktische Dinge wie Werfen, Knoten, Fischkunde u.s.w. gemacht und die Kids auf die Fischereischein - Prüfung vorbereitet. Auch praktisches Angeln steht regelmäßig auf dem Plan. Es haben halt nicht alle Eltern die auch angeln



Und das könntest du nicht tun, wenn der Rest der Welt das Angeln in Deutschland ausüben dürfte, ohne den Vereinen anzugehören zu müssen (siehe Gewässerpool, Kartenspielchen etc)? Du kannst jugendliche ja auch geistig fordern und fördern, ohne mir einen Vorstandschef aufzubinden.

Mir hat beispielsweise ein ganzer Campingplatz voller alter Männer das Angeln beigebracht und ich hatte nicht mal einen Verein, geschweige denn Schein. In meiner Familie angeln auch niemand, trotzdem erhielt ich das Wissen und die Unterstützung anderer Menschen. Dafür war damals weder der DAV, noch sonst ein Konstrukt notwendig oder gar verantwortlich. (wobei die Zeiten heute für Kids auch weitaus schwieriger sind, das Angebot in der Freizeit ist ohne Geld erschreckend schwach und Abseits von Konsole quasi nicht mehr existent)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War das aber nicht so, das diese Gewässer den Vereinen auch gehören? Bei uns ist ja so gut wie alles Pacht und somit Monopoly. Siehe neue Wegerechte wegen Natura2000, da hat der Fischer jetzt die Karten auf Eis gelegt, weil er nicht weiß, wie es Rechtlich weitergeht. Bedeutet für uns: 15 Gewässer weniger, also auch mein kleines Flüsschen (wobei die Karten möglicherweise nach Klärung des Sachverhaltes wieder Verfügbar sind).
> 
> Die teuren Kartenpreise sind in manchen Bundesländern natürlich ein Witz. Ich wäre schon 5x umgezogen.
> 
> Prinzipiell geht es mir auch nur um diese Lobhudelei gegenüber Vereinen oder Verbänden. Viele Kröten, die wir Angler schlucken, sind ja die Geburt dieser Konstrukte. Die sind weder Fisch, noch Fleisch.



Jupp alles richtig.
Es gibt Vereine, die die Gewässer kaufen und welche die sie pachten.
Mir ging es nur darum dass manche Vereine schon einen Nutzen haben.

Wenn Gewässer(oder die Natur allgemein) für Menschen nicht mehr nutzbar ist, sit das immer schei$$e und abzulehnen!

Ich wäre auch umgezogen wenn es  noch weniger Wasser gäbe als hier oder die Karten zu teuer.
Und eines Tages kommt es vielleicht sogar so weit. Ich hab ja hier inzwischen fast alles gefangen was die Gewässer hergeben.
Es gibt kaum noch Herausforderungen - da müssen irgendwann andere Gewässer her!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp alles richtig.
> Es gibt Vereine, die die Gewässer kaufen und welche die sie pachten.
> Mir ging es nur darum dass manche Vereine schon einen Nutzen haben.
> 
> Wenn Gewässer(oder die Natur allgemein) für Menschen nicht mehr nutzbar ist, sit das immer schei$$e und abzulehnen!
> 
> Ich wäre auch umgezogen wenn es  noch weniger Wasser gäbe als hier oder die Karten zu teuer.
> Und eines Tages kommt es vielleicht sogar so weit. Ich hab ja hier inzwischen fast alles gefangen was die Gewässer hergeben.
> Es gibt kaum noch Herausforderungen - da müssen irgendwann andere Gewässer her!



Ich vertrete ja auch nicht die Meinung, das alle Vereine schlecht oder unnötig wären, da gibt es auch nen Haufen guter Kerle mit viel Fleiß, Visionen und tollen Absichten. Meiner Meinung nach sollte aber auch die Realität festgehalten werden: Die Mitgliederzahlen sinken, die Versammlungen werden schlecht besucht, die Beteiligung bei Veranstaltungen ist auf dem Tiefpunkt. Das ist bei uns so, aber auch bei anderen Verein. Warum? Weil die Leute keinen Bock auf den Kram haben, die wollen Angeln, nicht Skat spielen, sich die Zeit am Wochenende mit Sitzungen rumschlagen, wo Veränderungen ohnehin nicht herbeigeführt werden können.

Welcher Familienvater, Vollzeit in Beschäftigung, soll sich sowas in seiner knappen Freizeit reinziehen? Kann ich schon verstehen, da fahre ich auch lieber Angeln. Rundum: Ich halte jede Wette, das 80% der Angelvereine zusammenbrechen würden, wenn du Angelscheine und Marken direkt über den Verband für den gleichen Gewässerpool beziehen könntest. Die Gewässerreinigungsgebühren können sie von mir aus einbehalten und an die Kommunen/Land übergeben, damit die auch mal den Arsch für ihr Eigentum hochkriegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

JUpp. Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## rutilus69

@Fantastic Fishing da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. Deswegen bin ich froh einen Verein erwischt zu haben, bei dem nicht Skat gespielt wird


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. Deswegen bin ich froh einen Verein erwischt zu haben, bei dem nicht Skat gespielt wird



Ich habe in meinen Beiträgen aber auch recht unreflektiert alle Vereine über einen Kamm geschert, so drastisch soll das garnicht rüberkommen. Mir ist nur jede Form der vernünftigen Freiheit im grundsätzlich konfliktfreien Miteinander wichtig. Die ganze politische Scheizze in den Vereinen, Foren, Behörden, sozialen Medien und sogar Schulen geht mir einfach auf die Eier.

Gebt mir einen Futterkorb, ein Gewässer, den Wind um meine Nase und leck mich am Arsch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte aber auch die Realität festgehalten werden: Die Mitgliederzahlen sinken, die Versammlungen werden schlecht besucht, die Beteiligung bei Veranstaltungen ist auf dem Tiefpunkt. Das ist bei uns so, aber auch bei anderen Verein. Warum? Weil die Leute keinen Bock auf den Kram haben, die wollen Angeln,


Der ganz große wesentliche Punkt noch oben drauf:
Mindestens die Fließgewässer werden immer problematischer mit immer mehr Schadstoffen und immer weniger ordentlichen gesunden Fischen.
Gerade Augenwischerei mit der Gewässerreinheit, die jedoch immer versteckter immer mehr perfide Giftstoffe und Reaktionsketten in die Gewässer entlässt,
die Fließ- und Langgewässer sehr vielen wirtschaftlichen Zwecken unterordnet, Abwasserkanäle schafft, und überdies Chemiegonzo von allem freistellt.
Dies sorgt gesteigert mit Angelfeindlichkeit, gesponsorten Störgruppen usw.
für immer mehr Unergiebigkeit von Fischfang und persönlicher Verwertbarkeit von Fischen.
Und was tun die Vereine dagegen? Wo sind wenigstens die Großdemos vor Bezirksregierung, Landtag usw.?
Man könnte sehr wohl argwöhnen, dass Vereinsmeierei, idiotische Verwaltung und Gesetzgebung sowie kleinliches Rumgetue, am fortgeschrittensten noch Streit der diversen Anglergrüppchen untereinander,  alles als Beschäftigungstherapie die Angler (oder sogar besser benannt Fischfreunde) von wesentlichen Aktionen abhält.


----------



## rippi

Für mehr Stoffvielfalt in europäischen Gewässern!


----------



## Hering 58

@ rhinefisher Viel Spaß ,Glück und Petri.


----------



## rutilus69

Mal was anderes. Ich habe mich heute für Plan A entschieden, also Plötzen am Kanal ärgern. 
Die Methode der Wahl war eine leichte Posenmontage mit einer selbstgebastelten Stachelschweinpose, 18er Hauptschnur, 14er Vorfach und ein 12er Haken. 
Ein paar Bälle Lockfutter mit Spekulatius-Mehl verfeinert ins Wasser und los ging es.
Um es kurz zu machen halte ich mich mal an Colonel "Hannibal" Smith: "Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert."
Eine schöne Plötze nach der anderen wollte mir persönlich noch ein gesundes neues Jahr wünschen. Alle so zwischen 20 und 30 cm. Ein paar Baby - Brassen waren auch dabei und als letzter Fisch des Tages noch ein kleiner Döbel.

Und welcher Köder hat es wieder gerockt? Die gute alte Brotflocke 
Maden und Mais wollten sie heute gar nicht, der Buttervanille-Teig war o.k. aber nicht wirklich fängig.

Alles in Allem ein wundervoller Tag mit vielen guten Fischen


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69 Petri zu deiner Ausbeute.Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Minimax

@Rutilus Petri, schön das es so gut bei Dir geklappt hat, und noch ein herzliches Petri an Frühauf @Wuemmehunter


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und welcher Köder hat es wieder gerockt? Die gute alte Brotflocke
> Maden und Mais wollten sie heute gar nicht, der Buttervanille-Teig war o.k. aber nicht wirklich fängig.


Irgendwie verwöhnen wir die Fische sehr , die werden ja richtig selektiv , was ihre Fresswünsche angeht!
Fast als würden sie humanoid.
Also demnächst nur noch knusprig frischgebackene Brötchenflockeninnerein aus zartgängigem Naturteig u. traditionellen Inhaltsstoffen in knabberzartester Konsistenz.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Eine herzliches Petri, @rutilus69, tolle Fische, die Du da eingenetzt hast. Bei mir lief es heute so gut wie gar nicht. Ein winziges Plötzchen hat sich an meinen Haken verirrt und das trotz eines reichhaltigen Köderangebotes. Ein guter Tag am Wasser was es trotzdem.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mal Butter bei de Fische...... Ich würde ja gerne mal meine China Pin bespulen und weiß nicht so richtig. Welche Schnur nehm ich denn nun am besten und wie mach ich das überhaupt am Dümmsten? Ich weiß, diese Frage ist hier im Faden schon desöfteren gefallen, aber ich find nix, danke schonmal


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dazu muss die verpaarte Rute schon bekannt sein, ob eine mit normalen Ringdurchmessern oder eine mit Match-Style winzigen Ringen.
Sowie die dazwischenliegenden Ringabstände, am schlimmsten sind dabei oft Teleruten.
Und dann eben die Zielfische.
Daraus ergeben sich schon die verwendbaren Schnurstärken.
Bei Mono ist es (fast  ) egal, viele tun, wenn man keine besonderen Ansprüche hat.
Meist ist der Preis interessant, vom allem an günstiger China-Rollenware.

Wenn da Stege oder Löcher zum anknoten des Ende vorhanden sind, ist es sehr einfach bei genügend gekaufter Schnur, einfach draufrollen.

Ein geschickte Ablauflagerung der gekauften Schnurspule auf Achse oder Zug durch Wassereimer können die Sache sehr vereinfachen, sofern man nicht schon eine Schnurspulstation für solche Zwecke hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Lustig ...

Ich habe gerade die Schneefallbestellung u. Winterbetrieb im AB angestellt. Und jetzt schneit es !  

Da ist an Angeln gehen einfach gar nicht mehr zu denken ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Mit Martin Bowler und Chris Yates,
ein Film nicht nur übers Angeln, sondern auch über Zeit, Freundschaft, die Würde des Alters und der bewährten Anglerwerkzeuge.  

Mit schönen Bildern ein wunderbarer Film nicht nur für den Samstagabend.


----------



## Minimax

Wir hatten ja heute en Passant das Bratwurstthema, und dadurch habe ich einen Bratwurst (bzw. Grillwurst) Heisshunger entwickelt.
Ich habe mich also mit Mrs. Minimax in Verbindung gesetzt und meine Wünsche fürs Abendessen kundgetan. Ich kann mich an das darauffolgende 
Gespräch nicht mehr klar erinnern, aber der momentane Sachstand ist, dass wir "als Kompromiss" offenbar heute Abend zum piekfeinen Franzosen um die
Ecke gehen.
Wie konnte das geschehen? Wie stehen die Chancen dort eine Würst a la Braté zu bekommen? Warum ist das "ein Kompromiss"? Wo kriege ich ein frisches Hemd her? Wieso ist der Maitre des Hauses immer so ruppig zu mir und so touchy zur Missus? 
Fragen über Fragen. Lediglich darüber wer die vorausichtlich unverschämte Rechnung zu begleichen hat besteht kein Zweifel. 

So sind wir, Geworfene in Raum und Zeit, und es ist nicht an uns die Rätsel des Lebens zu ergründen...


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lieber Michael, genau diese Meinung ist der süße Nektar der Vereinspropaganda seit 1842.
> 
> Warum sollten Kinder kein Interesse am Angeln haben, wenn es die klassischen Vereine nicht mehr gibt? Wo siehst du aktive Offensiven für den Gewinn junger Menschen und Jugendlicher durch Verbände oder Angelvereine? Meinst du die 2 Termine im Jahr, wo irgendwer "Pflichtgemäß" an einem Stand mit Glücksrad in der City bei Festen diverse Preise aus dem KIK verschenkt? Ich erinnere dich daran: Die Jugend verlässt die Haustüre laut alter Garde doch überhaupt nicht mehr. Was kann ein Verein tun, wenn die Kids nur am Handy oder der Playstation hängen? Die monströsen Pädagogen der Vereinsvorstände, Ulrich der Metzger und Horst der Kohlebauarbeiter, sind da noch einige Jahre hintendran.
> 
> Was haben Angler von jahrelanger Pflege der Gewässer? Nach großem Einsatz der Angler werden diese Gebiete zu Natura2000, Sperrzonen oder Naturschutzgebieten. Als Dankeschön rennen wir "Vollhorste" auch noch 4x im Jahr um diese Biotope herum, räumen kostenfrei den Müll und Katzbuckeln vor allen Behörden, sowie Spendensammlern. Obendrauf bezahlen wir auch noch dafür, kannste dir nicht ausdenken sowas.....
> 
> Angler und Umweltschutz? Wie? Umweltschutz ist eine gesellschaftliche Aufgabe. Als Angler leiste ich nichts weiter, als sinnfreie Arbeitseinsätze. Ich darf weder irgendwo Schneiden, noch einen Stein umdrehen und schon gar nicht Maßnahmen ergreifen, die nicht mit Behörden abgestimmt sind. Reiß doch mal einen Biberdamm ab, der ganze Bäche und kleine Flüsse lahmlegt unter Augen der Öffentlichkeit. Für Umwelt und Tierschutz. Danach hängst du am Galgen und der einzige Verein, der an deiner Seite steht, ist PETA, mit der Forke. Alles weitere ist doch Illusion. Siehe DAFV und Verbände. Das sind nichts weiter als Pächter, schon gar nicht Lobby, noch weniger Aktiv als das Fliegenfischerunterforum im Anglerboard.
> 
> Wiederbesiedlungsmaßnahmen sind der einzige Punkt, wo wir diskutieren könnten. Bisher habe ich darüber aber weder in Vereinen abstimmen können, noch hatte ich Einfluss darauf. Ich darf nur Zahlen, das wars dann aber auch. Und! Ich kann Abstimmen, welche Bratwurst wir dieses Jahr vertilgen. Thüringer oder die Grobe aus dem Aldi.....



Ich merke das Thema stimmt dich ärgerlich! Das möchte ich nicht bezwecken, bin jedoch, wenigstens zum Teil anderer Meinung, nicht zuletzt weil die Vereine in Ost und West sich immer noch ein wenig unterscheiden! 
Sehr viele Sachen die der DAV geschaffen hatte waren besser! Aber nicht alles und die Verhältnisse sind oft andere !
Ich nehme jetzt mal unserern Verein hier in Braunschweig! Klub Braunschweiger Fischer .
Jugendliche können hier für kleines Geld überhaupt erstmal das Angeln ausüben, das ist für sozial schwache Familien auch über die Stadt förderbar !
Es wird vom Verein 2 mal im Jahr ein Zeltlager mit Angeln veranstaltet das immer ausgebucht ist. 
Es gibt Jugendabgeln Ausbildung etc .

Bei Euch drüben gibt es in den meisten Regionen Gewässer ohne Ende ,die meist preiswert mit der DAV Karte befischt werden können !
Das gibt es hier absolut nicht überall, ohne die Finanzkraft der Vereine, würden diese Gewässer entweder gar nicht oder von wenigen " Reichen " beangelt !

Kein Gewässer und Naturschutz? 
Das darfst du hier aber vielen Anglern nicht sagen, dann werden " Die " sauer !
Unser Verein leistet jährlich unzählige Stunden auch an öffentlichen Gewässer mit unzähligen Tätigkeiten, nicht zuletzt auch mit Aufsichtsperson etc .
Bei ca 2700 Mitgliedern kommt da doch so einiges zusammen. 
Wie gesagt, wir reden hier großenteils von urbanem Raum. 
Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen, scheuen unsere Mitglieder keine Arbeit und der Verein kein Geld um große Biotope zu schaffen. 
Kannst du auch auf unserer Website dir angucken! 
Der Verein bildet junge sowie Erwachsene Angler aus ! Sowohl für die Prüfung als auch mit Fliegenfischer Lehrgängen. 
Ich könnte jetzt noch ewig fortfahren was vom Verein getan wird! 
Die große Vereine stützen wiederum die Verbände die viele Aufgaben wahr nehmen! Das umfasst nicht nur die Ausbildung von Aufsehern und Gewässerwarten sondern haben sie auch in den letzten Jahren das schlimmste was kommen sollte von Politik und Wirtschaft verhindern können. 
Ansonsten würde zB hier in Niedersachsen an nur noch wenigen Gewässern und das nur noch Tags geangelt werden. 
Die Strafsteuer und Verbotspartei ,hätte nachweislich dafür gesorgt. 
Selbstverständlich ist von Vereinen und Verbänden hier auch nicht alles sehr gut, aber ohne wäre für die meisten Leute Angeln gar nicht mehr möglich! 

Also nichts für ungut ,aber so sind die Verhältnisse hier bei uns. 

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dazu muss die verpaarte Rute schon bekannt sein, ob eine mit normalen Ringdurchmessern oder eine mit Match-Style winzigen Ringen.
> Sowie die dazwischenliegenden Ringabstände, am schlimmsten sind dabei oft Teleruten.
> Und dann eben die Zielfische.
> Daraus ergeben sich schon die verwendbaren Schnurstärken.
> Bei Mono ist es (fast  ) egal, viele tun, wenn man keine besonderen Ansprüche hat.
> Meist ist der Preis interessant, vom allem an günstiger China-Rollenware.
> 
> Wenn da Stege oder Löcher zum anknoten des Ende vorhanden sind, ist es sehr einfach bei genügend gekaufter Schnur, einfach draufrollen.
> 
> Ein geschickte Ablauflagerung der gekauften Schnurspule auf Achse oder Zug durch Wassereimer können die Sache sehr vereinfachen, sofern man nicht schon eine Schnurspulstation für solche Zwecke hat.


Danke! Ich möchte die Pin mit einer *Wychwood Extricator MLT *mit 6ft Länge verheiraten. Die hat schon etwas größere Ringe und hat mit glaube 2lb auch nicht die feinste Spitze. Ich hätte eine 18er Mono und ne 22er, was meinst? Möchte damit hier am maximal 5m breiten Abschnitt der Ahse auf Döbel gehen. 

Auch das Aufspulen hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt etwas komplizierter vorgestellt, irgendwas mit Kreuzwicklung durch verschränken der Arme beim Aufspulen    werds einfach mal probieren


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So viele Fragen, ein paar Versuche der hilfreichen Anwort ...



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie konnte das geschehen? Wie stehen die Chancen dort eine Würst a la Braté zu bekommen?


Sowas passiert bei unklarer Formlierung der eigenen Wünsche, vor allem bei ziellos irgendwas vor sich hin brabbeln.
Dann werden einem Wünsche noch vor dem Munde umgedreht, du hast da wohl eine Spezialistin!



Minimax schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Maitre des Hauses immer so ruppig zu mir und so touchy zur Missus?


Wissen wollen - Verkleide dich elegant mit Perücke und allem drum+dran, und überprüfe deine These.
Oder pragmatisch -  bring mal einen kleinen Flachmann oder so rüber ...



Minimax schrieb:


> So sind wir, Geworfene in Raum und Zeit, und es ist nicht an uns die Rätsel des Lebens zu ergründen...


Doch doch, zum Rätsel lösen sind wir hier. Die Methode ist nur meist Trial & Error, herumlaufen und schauen, welche Minen man so auslöst ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also nichts für ungut ,aber so sind die Verhältnisse hier bei uns.
> 
> LG Michael



Supi! Dann ein kräftiges Petri Heil auf die Vereine und Verbände, ohne deren Hilfe ich hier nie nie wieder und nicht Angeln könnte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Pin mit einer *Wychwood Extricator MLT *mit 6ft Länge verheiraten


Die Längenangabe spricht jetzt nicht gerade für eine passige Posenrute ... 

Dank des exzentrischen Namens finden sich aber 9ft 10ft und 12ft Exemplare; 12ft wäre schon am besten, sofern am Ufer nicht kompletter Dschungel herrscht.
Karpfenrute u. 2Lb wäre ganz schön kräftiger Stock, da würde man die feinen Schnüre wohl nicht ausnutzen können und eher durchschlagen beim Anhieb.
Zum so starken Angeln habe ich keine Erfahrung mit einfachen Achselrollen (ohne Bremse,Rücklaufsperre etc.)
Würde das jetzt als unpassend empfinden, was den spezifischen großen Vorteil einer Pin-Rolle an einer Float-Rute betrifft.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Supi! Dann ein kräftiges Petri Heil auf die Vereine und Verbände, ohne deren Hilfe ich hier nie nie wieder und nicht Angeln könnte.



Wie gesagt, ich möchte Dich nicht verärgern, dafür mag ich dich viel zu gerne! 
Aber die Verhältnisse sind in Deutschland unterschiedlich !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Längenangabe spricht jetzt nicht gerade für eine passige Posenrute ...



Er angelt ja quasi inner Dachrinne.....


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Längenangabe spricht jetzt nicht gerade für eine passige Posenrute ...


 die Winch wollte ich auch eher fürs Schwimmbrot verwenden, aber ne Daiwa Aqualite Float Rute wartet auch auf den Einsatz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich möchte Dich nicht verärgern, dafür mag ich dich viel zu gerne!
> Aber die Verhältnisse sind in Deutschland unterschiedlich !
> 
> LG Michael



Ach Quatsch, ich nehme solche lapidaren Diskussionen doch nicht persönlich. Wir sind hier im Internet, das sind Worte wie " Du Sohn einer dreckigen Futterschleuder" fast schon ein Adelstitel. Bei regem Austausch unter bekannten Gesichtern muss aber nicht immer mit diplomatischen Blumen geworfen werden, da darf auch ruhig mal Heavy Metall durchs Zimmer schallern. Schleimig sind bei mir nämlich nur die Aale und Schleien, aber nicht die Umgangsformen.

Also Micha, Petri Heil!


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, ich nehme solche lapidaren Diskussionen doch nicht persönlich. Wir sind hier im Internet, das sind Worte wie " Du Sohn einer dreckigen Futterschleuder" fast schon ein Adelstitel. Bei regem Austausch im freundschaftlichen Verhältnissen oder bei bekannten Gesichtern muss aber nicht immer mit diplomatischen Blumen geworfen werden, da darf auch ruhig Heavy Metall durchs Zimmer schallern. Also Micha, Petri Heil!



Von meiner Seite auch alles bestens! 
Dir auch ein Petri und wie gesagt nix für ungut !

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nachtrag: gefunden, gibt so eine.




__





						Extricator MLT 6FT | Extricator | Rods & Reels | Fishing Tackle | Wychwood Carp
					

xxx




					www.wychwoodcarp.co.uk
				




_The 6ft Extricator rod has been designed specifically for high-octane hit'n'hold thrills. Using this rod to stalk carp in the edge is one of the most exciting ways to angle for our quarry. _

Dazu würde ich aber 0,28mm Mono auf 3000er Daiwa Hardbody-Stationärrolle oder noch besser gleichschwer 4000er Ryobi/Arc Excenter empfehlen, für den Nahkampf mit Großfischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> die Winch wollte ich auch eher fürs Schwimmbrot verwenden, aber ne Daiwa Aqualite Float Rute wartet auch auf den Einsatz


Würde ja passen wenn richtig heftig ausgerüstet.
Aber so ein kurzer Stock bietet keine Drillfähigkeiten, was die Fischpufferung betrifft.
Daher muss die Rolle ran ...

Eine Pin würde an der Aqualite Float ab 12ft viel besser passen,
da stimmt der Aktionsradius zum laufen lassen der Pose zum Fisch (selbst bei nur Flüsschen, Mitte, andere Uferkante und so),
und der Flex der längeren Rute zum händischen Bremsen.
Ganz anders als Gewaltangeln per hook&stop&hold .


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nachtrag: gefunden, gibt so eine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extricator MLT 6FT | Extricator | Rods & Reels | Fishing Tackle | Wychwood Carp
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wychwoodcarp.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The 6ft Extricator rod has been designed specifically for high-octane hit'n'hold thrills. Using this rod to stalk carp in the edge is one of the most exciting ways to angle for our quarry. _


Die haben den Text geändert  liest sich so Martialistisch 
Der Text der mich lockte war:
The Extricator 6ft stalking rod from Wychwood combines a lovely soft tip with an unbelievably powerful butt section for stopping fish at close range or near snags. Quietly understated graphics and an anti-glare finish ensure your quarry is not alerted to your presence.

Dachte ich nehm die Pin damit ich mit dieser Rute an der Dachrinne entlang das Schwimmbrot schön an der Schnur ablaufen lassen kann. Naja, dann nehm ich die Aqualite und werds mit Pose ausprobieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Großfisch stoppen ist schon nicht verkehrt, manchmal jedenfalls.

Also selbst so ein kleines Wasser ist immer viel breiter, als man erstmal denkt,
wenn man nicht überall hin treten kann, Kräuter den Randbereich sehr verlängern und Schnur fangen, Bisamlöcher und Abrutsche an der Kante lauern, man nicht dauernd ins Wasser treten oder gar drin landen will, dabei aber gezielt wogegen antreiben lassen oder sauber in der Fließspur führen will. Unverdächtig zum Fisch ohne jedes Furchen eben.
Zudem nicht wie ein badender Elefant sich am Ufer lange bewegen kann, weil dann jeder Fisch über 5cm längst das Weite gesucht hat.
Also Abstand und Ruhe halten sind oberstes Gebot, und je kleiner das Wasser, nochmal umso stärker.
Ansonsten ist nämlich sehr oft stationäres Angeln viel besser, weil mehr Ruhe und Verstecken möglich.
Die Feinpicker und ihre Spezialisten sind hier gut präsent!

Mit Wuemmehunter haben wir ja einen echten Spezialisten für Kleingewässer on board, da wird sein Buch dir auch sehr nützen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hab das Buch mir auch bestellen lassen  freue mich drauf 

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter
Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Rotauge. Heute hab ich es endlich geschafft, wir hatten schon mal darüber geschrieben, dein Buch zu bestellen. Bin schon gespannt wann es dann kommt.

@rutilus69
Petri zur schönen Rotauge


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit Wuemmehunter haben wir ja einen echten Spezialisten für Kleingewässer on board, da wird sein Buch dir auch sehr nützen!


Das Buch hab ich ja


----------



## geomas

Hit and Hold mit ner Pin hab ich schon praktziert (Karpfenangeln auf kurze Distanz).
Die Rute war allerdings eine alte Barbenrute von 12ft mit wunderbar durchgehender Aktion und die Schnur stark, abriebfest und mit vergleichsweise reichlich Dehnung.

Das gleiche Prinzip, nur deutlich verfeinert, hat für mich auch schon beim Schleienangeln funktioniert. Wichtig für solche Aktionen ist meiner Meinung nach ne recht weiche Rute.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, @rutilus69 ! 
Tolle Sache, wenn ein Plan aufgeht und man „aus dem Vollen schöpfen kann”.

Petri heil natürlich auch in Richtung Wümme!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hätte nicht gedacht das wir hier mal über angeln, Naturschutz und Verbände diskutieren. Schade drum.

Die potentiellen ungelabelten Nashs sind heute gekommen! Ich werde nach eingehender befingerung der Rollen berichten


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> Die potentiellen ungelabelten Nashs sind heute gekommen! Ich werde nach eingehender befingerung der Rollen berichten



Hat denn das Töpfchen schon ein Urteil abgegeben? Ich dachte, neue Rollen bekommt erstmal Dein Töchting...


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die potentiellen ungelabelten Nashs sind heute gekommen! Ich werde nach eingehender befingerung der Rollen berichten



WasWasWas? Das ist ja völlig an  mir vorbeigegangen?

EDIT ach die mit den Hexagonalen Spulenlöchern?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hat denn das Töpfchen schon ein Urteil abgegeben? Ich dachte, neue Rollen bekommt erstmal Dein Töchting...


Sie will damit einen kleinen Hai fangen. Insofern kann man sagen: die Rollen wirken vertrauenserweckend.

Zur Vorgeschichte:
Ich traf mich ja Anfang Dezember mit unserem @geomas in einem Rostocker Einkaufszentrum, dort war ein Angelladen, der Ükellandauf und -ab für seine Maden, nun, _berühmt_ ist. Dort lag der nigelnagelneue Nashkatalog aus, ich bin bekanntermaßen kein Carpboy, aber zum schmökern würde es reichen.
Bekanntermaßen bestelle ich gerne bei Herrn Ali Angelkram und als ich den Katalog durchblätterte kamen mir die Nash Scope Rollen seeeeehr bekannt vor.
Bilder un Daten findet ihr hier:
Nash Scope
und den Ali Zwilling Hier

Als erstes die offensichtlichen Unterschiede: die Nashs gibt es in den Größen 4000 und 6000, die Alirolle gibt es nur in kleineren Größen, der Schnurclip ist ein anderer (runder) bei der Nash, aber die Einbuchtung ist gleich groß, sprich die Spulen sind baugleich. Die Nashs sind Salzwassertauglich, ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kugellager ausgetauscht wurden, der Schnureinzug ist gleich, die Bremsleistung wird mit 12kg (4000er) bzw. 20kg (6000er) angegeben und ich muss zugeben, dass der Trockentest der Bremsleistung schon recht beachtlich war.
Allerdings unterscheiden sich die Bremsknäufe, die Kurbel und die Farbgebung. Die Nashs sind einfach schwarz, die Alirollen gibt es mit farbigen Akzenten, aufgrund Sarah Janes Farbgebung habe ich mich für violett entschieden.
Ansonsten: die 4000er hat den gleichen Body wie die Aliversion,  die Übersetzung stimmt überein, das Wabenmuster der Spulen ist exakt identisch und selbst die Blenden an der Kurbel sind bis auf die Farbgebung gleich...
Die Rollen sind, in Gegensatz zu ganz billigen, kaum gefettet (muss nachgearbeitet werden) aber der Lauf ist sehr leicht und sie machen einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Robust sind sie auch (zweimal vom Töpfchen vom Tisch geschmissen ohne Blessuren) und ich gehe davon aus, dass das Innenleben der beiden Rollen gleich ist bzw sie zumindest sehr ähnlich und aus der gleichen Fabrik sind. Falls wer die Explosionszeichnung der Scope hat wäre ich dankbar für eine PN. Die Ähnlichkeiten der Rollen sind verblüffend, noch verblüffender ist der von Nash aufgerufene UVP im Vergleich zum Alipreis. Die Alirolle kommt mit einer Graphit E-Spule und einem kleinen Wobbler, der einen guten Eindruck macht (aber ich würde einen guten wobbler nicht von einem Barschbadelatschen unterscheiden können)

Alles weitere entnehme bitte den Bildern, für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## geomas

^ fetzt, Dein Review der „ChiNash” - danke dafür! 
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß Du die Rollen bald am Wasser (vielleicht erstmal am Baggersee oder der Fulle, bevor es ans Meer geht) testen kannst.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ fetzt, Dein Review der „ChiNash” - danke dafür!
> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß Du die Rollen bald am Wasser (vielleicht erstmal am Baggersee oder der Fulle, bevor es ans Meer geht) testen kannst.


Danke! Ich hoffe dass eine neue Fuhre China Schnur bis dahin kommt, ansonsten muss ich auf bewährte, teure Produkte ausweichen, aber ich plane fest, sie auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen!


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Pack die mal mit ein, für unseren nächsten Trip. Würde mich mal interessieren ob du mit ihr zufrieden bist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hoffe dass eine neue Fuhre China Schnur bis dahin kommt, ansonsten muss ich auf bewährte, teure Produkte ausweichen, aber ich plane fest, sie auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen!



Cooles Unboxing Alter Freund, und Glückwunsch zu den neuen Haspeln. Ob Nash-Klon oder nicht (Du hast gute Argumente angebracht, vollkommen überzeugt bin ich aber noch nicht) so wie Du sie schilderst scheinen sie ja was zu taugen. Würden übrigens gut in ne Dark Eldar Truppe passen


----------



## Jason

Ich muss noch Schnur für meine  Pin ordern. Was hast du mir für eine Stärke empfohlen @Kochtopf ? War ne 0,16er, oder?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ha, ich warte derzeit auf Stroft GTM in 0,14 und 0,16mm für die feinen Ruten.


Mist, das Wetter soll die nächsten Tage doch recht ungemütlich (windig+naß) sein. 
Immerhin werden die Tageshöchsttemperaturen mit deutlich über null angegeben.



und #schnäppchen

Bei nordfishing77.at gibts diverse kleine Zubehör-Futterale von MS Range sehr stark gesenkt. Sogenannte Hardcases.
Hab davon ein paar Stück und auch ein Feederspitzen-Futteral bekommen und finde die in Relation zum Preis okay.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax Wie war denn die Würst a la Braté beim Nobel-Schröder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Cooles Unboxing Alter Freund, und Glückwunsch zu den neuen Haspeln. Ob Nash-Klon oder nicht (Du hast gute Argumente angebracht, vollkommen überzeugt bin ich aber noch nicht) so wie Du sie schilderst scheinen sie ja was zu taugen. Würden übrigens gut in ne Dark Eldar Truppe passen


Ich hoffe deswegen sehr auf eine Explosionszeichnung der Nash, wie gesagt es gibt Unterschiede, aber die Gemeinsamkeiten überwiegen. Ich denke, Jitari baut grundsätzlich anständige Rollen und Nash hat sich nach dem Baukastensystem was zusammengestellt (irgendwie muss ja die zweijährige Entwicklungszeit erklärt werden) und einzelne Komponenten (ich denke Kugellager, Kurbel, Schnurclip, ggf. noch washer)  gegen höherwertige ausgetauscht wurden, die Kugellagerzahl stimmt btw überein, die Kurbel scheint das ominöse 11te zu beinhalten (sehr sinnvoll, indeed) somit kommen wir auf die 10, auf die auch Nash kommt. Kein 1 zu 1 Klon aber ich habe deutlich teurere Rollen die sich weniger wertig fühlen (naja deutlich heisst doppelt bis dreimal so teuer - btw haben die meisten Chinasachen einen Faktor von 3-5 im vergleich zu den Preisen die es hier gibt) und tatsächlich, wenn Dark Eldar angeln gehen würden, sie hätten diese Rollen


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich muss noch Schnur für meine  Pin ordern. Was hast du mir für eine Stärke empfohlen @Kochtopf ? War ne 0,16er, oder?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Exakt. 16er schicket dicke. 100m reichen auch, mehr macht mur wenig Sinn


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe deswegen sehr auf eine Explosionszeichnung der Nash


Ich kann dir mit einer für die BP-4 dienen - so das hülfe!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mit einer für die BP-4 dienen - so das hülfe!


Leider nein, leider gar nicht aber danke!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax Wie war denn die Würst a la Braté beim Nobel-Schröder?



Mein lieber es war ein wunderbarer Abend. Züerst gab es traditionellerweise die Schneck mit die Kräuterbeurre, und dann ´atte Madame das Hühn de Perl mit die Estragonsauce, und euer alter Filou de Minimaxé die ´axen von die Kérmit a la Provencale. Mhmmm, tout leckér! Und mit ein Gläs Cremant, ein Krüglein Rouge von die ´Aus oder deux ünd un petit Calvados nach le Creme Brulee waren Madame et moi wie sagt man? voll wie un million Russien. Ünd das beste von die Geschicht: le Maitre de mal war ´eute nicht da, au contraire ein tout amiable Garcón, der uns ´at abegelesen jeden Wünsch von die Äug.
Magnifique! Romantique! Mystique!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Exakt. 16er schicket dicke. 100m reichen auch, mehr macht mur wenig Sinn


+1


----------



## Waller Michel

Am Montag muss ich auch mal nachfragen bei uns im Angelladen wo meine Daiwa Feeder bleibt. ..aber Daiwa hatte wohl bis zum 06.01.20 Betriebsferien gehabt. 

Bin trotzdem zu einer neuen Rute mit Rolle gekommen  
Ganz ungewollt! 
Vor fast 2 Jahren war ich im alten Verein am Wasser und an einem Baum hatte Eine neuwertige Telerute mit Freilaufrolle von Kogha gestanden. Ich das Ding bei uns im Verein abgeben zwecks Rückgabe an den Eigentümer! 
Da hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr dran gedacht! 
Gestern klingelt die Post und gibt ein längliches Paket bei mir ab .
Es gehört wohl niemand aus dem Verein und beim Fundbüro angelt wohl auch keiner mit Kogha 
Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt das Ding Zuhause! 
Hab noch nie was von Kogha besessen, ist ne 3,60 Tele WG 50 - 100 und ne 4000er Freilaufrolle. 
Bin wirklich mal gespannt ob man mit dem Apparat was aus dem Wasser bekommt 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein lieber es war ein wunderbarer Abend. Züerst gab es traditionellerweise die Schneck mit die Kräuterbeurre, und dann ´atte Madame das Hühn de Perl mit die Estragonsauce, und euer alter Filou de Minimaxé die ´axen von die Kérmit a la Provencale. Mhmmm, tout leckér! Und mit ein Gläs Cremant, ein Krüglein Rouge von die ´Aus oder deux ünd un petit Calvados nach le Creme Brulee waren Madame et moi wie sagt man? voll wie un million Russien. Ünd das beste von die Geschicht: le Maitre de mal war ´eute nicht da, au contraire ein tout amiable Garcón, der uns ´at abegelesen jeden Wünsch von die Äug.
> Magnifique! Romantique! Mystique!


Tres schique... wobei es ja en France sehr gute Bratwürst gibt. Zum Stift de Plombe auch in der Choucroute, oder im Cassoulet von die Böhn, was machen die lustige Tön....!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Tres schique... wobei es ja en France sehr gute Bratwürst gibt. Zum Stift de Plombe auch in der Choucroute, oder im Cassoulet von die Böhn, was machen die lustige Tön....!



Ich lach mich tot!  

Aber ohne Spaß, die haben sehr gute Bockwurst und Bratwurst! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Tres schique... wobei es ja en France sehr gute Bratwürst gibt. Zum Stift de Plombe auch in der Choucroute, oder im Cassoulet von die Böhn, was machen die lustige Tön....!



Tatsächlich ist dies ein kleines Traditonsrestaurant, und weit entfernt von diesen überkandidelten Schuppen, die man mit französischer Küche verbindet. Und der knorrige alte Koch flippt alle paar Monate aus und macht Couscuous Variationen oder eben das berühmte Cassoulet de Böhn.
Das letzte Mal hatte ich dort eine *Boudin * die war so deftig, und lecker, aber dabei auch merkwürdigerweise nicht zu schwer, es war ein Gedicht!


----------



## Andal

Also wer in der französischen Küche keine Leckereien findet, der ist mausetot. Mit die beste Fusion findet man für meinen Gaumen in Korsika. Französische Raffinesse gepaart mit der italienischen Buntheit. Besonders die wirklich herzhaften Käse von der Ziege!


----------



## Waller Michel

Für mich persönlich ist die beste Küche im Baskenland sowohl auf Spanischer wie auch auf Französischer Seite ....tolle Produkte und alle jakobspilker haben Rezepte mit beigetragen. .....dort wird Essen ganz groß geschrieben! 

LG


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist dies ein kleines Traditonsrestaurant, und weit entfernt von diesen überkandidelten Schuppen, die man mit französischer Küche verbindet. Und der knorrige alte Koch flippt alle paar Monate aus und macht Couscuous Variationen oder eben das berühmte Cassoulet de Böhn.
> Das letzte Mal hatte ich dort eine *Boudin * die war so deftig, und lecker, aber dabei auch merkwürdigerweise nicht zu schwer, es war ein Gedicht!


Am besten fuhr en France immer mit den Sachen, die nach dem Namen das Prädikat "du pays" trug. Meistens einfache Lebensmittel aus der direkten Umgebung. Wenn ich da nur an das Omelett aus den Seealpen denke, rinnt mir heute noch der Sehnerling.


----------



## Minimax

Da gibt's doch diesen Spruch: Gut Essen ist mein Leibgericht


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Da gibt's doch diesen Spruch: Gut Essen ist mein Leibgericht


Kannte ich nicht, aber passt gut 

LG


----------



## Andal

Die haben eben die besondere Einstellung zum guten Essen. Scheissegal, wie der Karren aussieht, scheissegal wie die Bude dasteht. Aber Futtern, dass der Monarch den Hut zieht!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist dies ein kleines Traditonsrestaurant, und weit entfernt von diesen überkandidelten Schuppen, die man mit französischer Küche verbindet. Und der knorrige alte Koch flippt alle paar Monate aus und macht Couscuous Variationen oder eben das berühmte Cassoulet de Böhn.
> Das letzte Mal hatte ich dort eine *Boudin * die war so deftig, und lecker, aber dabei auch merkwürdigerweise nicht zu schwer, es war ein Gedicht!


Das freut mich, dass es dir geschmeckt hat. Die Französische Küche kann im Normalfall nichts übertreffen.
Ich habe jetzt mal für die Pin die Stroft GTM bestellt. Diese Schnur hat einen guten Ruf und ich denke mal, ich habe da nichts falsch gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das freut mich, dass es dir geschmeckt hat. Die Französische Küche kann im Normalfall nichts übertreffen.
> Ich habe jetzt mal für die Pin die Stroft GTM bestellt. Diese Schnur hat einen guten Ruf und ich denke mal, ich habe da nichts falsch gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich denke Du hast richtig gehandelt. Ich persönlich halte die GTM  für sehr gut, aber das wird gerne heiss diskutiert. Ich denke abewr auch, dass ein Konsens besteht dass sie nicht schlecht ist. Ausserdem find ich die Farbe geil.
Viel wichtiger als das konkrete Produkt ist der Durchmesser. Fürs Trotting mit der Pin und eine gute Kontrolle und Lenkfähigkeit auch leichterer Posen wie deine schönen Gänsekiele oder Stickfloats sollte die Schnur nicht über 018 sein, und ich glaube 016 ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Lenkfähigkeit und SIcherheit. Damit solltest Du für die meisten Cypriniden gerüstet sein, Karpfen oder Barben mal aussen vor. Ich glaube man muss auch bei der Wahl der Schnur zwischen dem strapaziösen Grundangeln besonders im verwachsenen Stillwasser und dem Angeln mit treicbender Pose im Fluss differenzieren.


----------



## Andal

Selbst einer guten Barbe kann man  mit einer 16er Herr werden. Mit gebremstem Schaume versteht sich. Selbst würde ich eher zu einer 20er greifen. Aber das hat bekanntlich andere Gründe. Gehen tut das auch mit dem dickeren Faden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Selbst einer guten Barbe kann man  mit einer 16er Herr werden. Mit gebremstem Schaume versteht sich. Selbst würde ich eher zu einer 20er greifen. Aber das hat bekanntlich andere Gründe. Gehen tut das auch mit dem dickeren Faden.


@Minimax hatte ein Geflecht unbekannter Dicke und Tragkraft auf seiner Rolle als er die Barbe fing, da hätte nicht viel zum Schnurbruch gefehlt - St. Koch sprach einst, Geflecht hat eine höhere Abriebfestigkeit als gleichdicke Mono, wie dem auch sei - gezielt auf Barbe würde ich, bei der Pin jedenfalls, durchaus zur 20er greifen, bei einer Statio eher mehr


----------



## Andal

Gezielt gehe ich auf Barben mit teilweise deutlich mehr, als "nur" einer 20er. Das ist dann vor allem den schweren Wurfgewichten und dem steinigen Grund geschuldet.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Selbst einer guten Barbe kann man  mit einer 16er Herr werden. Mit gebremstem Schaume versteht sich. Selbst würde ich eher zu einer 20er greifen. Aber das hat bekanntlich andere Gründe. Gehen tut das auch mit dem dickeren Faden.



Richtig, aber natürlich würde man Barben nicht dediziert mit ner feinen Schnur angehen, sondern beim vorsätzlichen Barbenangeln ein entsprechendes Kaliber wählen.
Wenn die Götter aber entschieden haben, das ein solches Torpedo an deiner 16er Leine hängt, dann ist kühler Kopf und Göück gefragt- und die Chancen auf ne Glückliche Landung sind vorhanden.
Mir ist mal ein 17pf Karpfen auf 018 und zwei Maden eingestiegen. Es war Winter, das Gewässer Hindernisfrei, das wundervolle Tier wohl auch etwas träge und verwirrt. Dennoch gelang die Landung (und was danach geschah, dafür schäme ich mich immer noch sehr. Vielleicht muss man Fehler machen, um sich zu bessern) 

Jedenfalls: Natürlich ist es unter den richtigen Umständen möglich, Maschinen an dürrem Zeug zu landen. Aber Ideal ists doch, die richtigen Fische am richtigen Zeug zu haben- das gehört eben auch zur Hannibal-Smith-Doktrin. Manchmal überlässt man die Montage Faceman, manchmal B.A. Barrackus. (Meine Montagen werden von Murdock geknüpft)

Man sollte auch immer wieder betonen:_ Feines_ Angeln bedeutet nicht_ leichtes_ Angeln. Fein bezieht sich m.M.n. nicht auf möglichst dünne Schnüre. leichte Gewichte etc.
Sondern auf die genaue Abstimmung vom Haken bis zur Rolle, das all die Haken, Schnüre, Ruten, Rollen, Nübsies etc etc fein exakt und gut auf einander abgestimmt sind.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Minimax hatte ein Geflecht unbekannter Dicke und Tragkraft auf seiner Rolle als er die Barbe fing, da hätte nicht viel zum Schnurbruch gefehlt - r


Hmm, können wir Geflecht Lenagestikesfrs die Launen einer solchen Schnur beurteilen? Die Spinboys wüssten da sicher Rat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hmm, können wir Geflecht Lenagestikesfrs die Launen einer solchen Schnur beurteilen? Die Spinboys wüssten da sicher Rat.


Das könnten wir wenn wir Tragkraft und/oder dicke hätten, Geflecht ist ja kein Hexenwerk aber ich glaube für den Einsatz war es entweder zu dünn oder es hat eine Schlagschnur aus Mono oder FC gefehlt 

PS:
 Legastniker! Legastniker!


----------



## Peter_Piper

#Jitari VS Nash

Hallo @Kochtopf, 
mit Interesse habe ich deinen Bericht über deine neue Chinarolle gelesen. Die Jitari kam mir auch gleich sehr bekannt vor. Allerdings hat sie mich nicht an die Nash, sondern mehr an die DAM Quick FZ DLX erinnert. Schau dir doch mal die DAM genauer an, ich denke eher, das sie die Schwester der Jitari ist. 
Beste Grüße, pp


----------



## Kochtopf

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> #Jitari VS Nash
> 
> Hallo @Kochtopf,
> mit Interesse habe ich deinen Bericht über deine neue Chinarolle gelesen. Die Jitari kam mir auch gleich sehr bekannt vor. Allerdings hat sie mich nicht an die Nash, sondern mehr an die DAM Quick FZ DLX erinnert. Schau dir doch mal die DAM genauer an, ich denke eher, das sie die Schwester der Jitari ist.
> Beste Grüße, pp


Spannend, danke Peter! Allerdings stimmen hierbei Kugellager und Einzug nicht ganz überein und der Fuss hat zwei Aussparungen, allerdings hat Jitari wirklich einige Rollen in dem Design im Angebot. Vielleicht ist sie näher mit dieser verwandt


----------



## Peter_Piper

Ist gut möglich. Die einzelnen Daten habe ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht verglichen. Bei der Chinarolle musste ich nur sofort an die DAM denken. Die Spule ist von Design schließlich nicht "alltäglich".


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sie will damit einen kleinen Hai fangen. Insofern kann man sagen: die Rollen wirken vertrauenserweckend.
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte:
> Ich traf mich ja Anfang Dezember mit unserem @geomas in einem Rostocker Einkaufszentrum, dort war ein Angelladen, der Ükellandauf und -ab für seine Maden, nun, _berühmt_ ist. Dort lag der nigelnagelneue Nashkatalog aus, ich bin bekanntermaßen kein Carpboy, aber zum schmökern würde es reichen.
> Bekanntermaßen bestelle ich gerne bei Herrn Ali Angelkram und als ich den Katalog durchblätterte kamen mir die Nash Scope Rollen seeeeehr bekannt vor.
> Bilder un Daten findet ihr hier:
> Nash Scope
> und den Ali Zwilling Hier
> 
> Als erstes die offensichtlichen Unterschiede: die Nashs gibt es in den Größen 4000 und 6000, die Alirolle gibt es nur in kleineren Größen, der Schnurclip ist ein anderer (runder) bei der Nash, aber die Einbuchtung ist gleich groß, sprich die Spulen sind baugleich. Die Nashs sind Salzwassertauglich, ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kugellager ausgetauscht wurden, der Schnureinzug ist gleich, die Bremsleistung wird mit 12kg (4000er) bzw. 20kg (6000er) angegeben und ich muss zugeben, dass der Trockentest der Bremsleistung schon recht beachtlich war.
> Allerdings unterscheiden sich die Bremsknäufe, die Kurbel und die Farbgebung. Die Nashs sind einfach schwarz, die Alirollen gibt es mit farbigen Akzenten, aufgrund Sarah Janes Farbgebung habe ich mich für violett entschieden.
> Ansonsten: die 4000er hat den gleichen Body wie die Aliversion,  die Übersetzung stimmt überein, das Wabenmuster der Spulen ist exakt identisch und selbst die Blenden an der Kurbel sind bis auf die Farbgebung gleich...
> Die Rollen sind, in Gegensatz zu ganz billigen, kaum gefettet (muss nachgearbeitet werden) aber der Lauf ist sehr leicht und sie machen einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Robust sind sie auch (zweimal vom Töpfchen vom Tisch geschmissen ohne Blessuren) und ich gehe davon aus, dass das Innenleben der beiden Rollen gleich ist bzw sie zumindest sehr ähnlich und aus der gleichen Fabrik sind. Falls wer die Explosionszeichnung der Scope hat wäre ich dankbar für eine PN. Die Ähnlichkeiten der Rollen sind verblüffend, noch verblüffender ist der von Nash aufgerufene UVP im Vergleich zum Alipreis. Die Alirolle kommt mit einer Graphit E-Spule und einem kleinen Wobbler, der einen guten Eindruck macht (aber ich würde einen guten wobbler nicht von einem Barschbadelatschen unterscheiden können)
> 
> Alles weitere entnehme bitte den Bildern, für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335564
> Anhang anzeigen 335565
> Anhang anzeigen 335566
> Anhang anzeigen 335567
> Anhang anzeigen 335568
> Anhang anzeigen 335569
> Anhang anzeigen 335570
> Anhang anzeigen 335571




Danke PöttPött aber Einspruch!

Die Nash ist anders als die AliRolle.
Einzige Gemeinsamkeit sind die Wabenlöcher in der Spule aber das gibt es ja inzwischen auch schön öfter.
Völlig anderer Body, selbst die Gehäuseschrauben sind an anderer Stelle.
5,2 :1 ist ne Standardübersetzung, die nicht zur Identifizierungt taugt(haben tausende Statios).

Die AliRolle ist bis auf Kleinigkeiten identisch mit der Seaknight Morph und Kastking Mela 2.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich Nash jetzt erstmal Kekse zum Kaffee.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke PöttPött aber Einspruch!
> 
> Die Nash ist anders als die AliRolle.
> Einzige Gemeinsamkeit sind die Wabenlöcher in der Spule aber das gibt es ja inzwischen auch schön öfter.
> Völlig anderer Body, selbst die Gehäuseschrauben sind an anderer Stelle.
> 5,2 :1 ist ne Standardübersetzung, die nicht zur Identifizierungt taugt(haben tausende Statios).
> 
> Die AliRolle ist bis auf Kleinigkeiten identisch mit der Seaknight Morph und Kastking Mela 2.


Siehst du einen Anderen Body als ich? Ich rede von der 3000 Jitari und der 4000er Nash - aber ich sehe dass auf der Nahwebseite die 6000er abgebildet ist.









						Nash - Scope GT-4000
					

Nash - Scope GT-4000




					www.eurocarp.de
				




Da sind die Schrauben, soweit ich das adhoc und ohne Brille feststellen kann, an gleicher Stelle


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bilder un Daten findet ihr hier:
> Nash Scope
> und den Ali Zwilling Hier



Die Scope aus diesem Link von dir.



			https://nashtackle.co.uk/cache/4/1/e/a/4/41ea4dbdb2eab855dc2ea132cf4a4ebaaa53d01a.jpeg


----------



## Professor Tinca

Anscheind gibt es verschieden Bauweisen von den Nashs.

Das spricht schon für zusammengesuchtes Baukastensystem.

Die Nash die du jetzt verlinkt hast sieht der AliRolle ähnlicher wenn auch nicht gleich.

Könnte schon sein dass die aus der gleichen Chinabude kommen - so wie auch Seaknight und Kastking(und DAM???).


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anscheind gibt es verschieden Bauweisen von den Nashs.
> 
> Das spricht schon für zusammengesuchtes Baukastensystem.
> 
> Die Nash die du jetzt verlinkt hast sieht der AliRolle ähnlicher wenn auch nicht gleich.
> 
> Könnte schon sein dass die aus der gleichen Chinabude kommen - so wie auch Seaknight und Kastking(und DAM???).


Ich dachte auf der Webseite von Nash sind beide Modelle zu sehen  war naiv von mir ^^
Würde deswegen beide gerne zumindest anhand der Explosionszeichnungen näher vergleichen. Auf jeden Fall viel Rolle fürs Geld


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich ging davon aus dass die Rollen in allen Größen gleich aussehen, so wie es sonst auch ist und hab mir nur das erste Bild angesehen.  

Vergleich mal ruhig. Vielleicht gibt's ja ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nash ist ja nun auch keine Referenz bei Rollen. Die haben erst seit wenigen Jahren ein paar Kaffeemühlen im Angebot.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nash ist ja nun auch keine Referenz bei Rollen. Die haben erst seit wenigen Jahren ein paar Kaffeemühlen im Angebot.


Da hat du recht, aber eine ~150 EUR Rolle für 20 EUR zu bekommen würde mich auch bei Cormoran reizen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das DAM oder Nash ein völlig alternatives Innenleben bei den Rollen nutzen und sie rufen keine kleinen Preise dafür auf (man muss sich dann mal vorstellen was ne 30 - 40 EUR Rolle bei Ali kostet), insofern freue ich mich über den Schnapper.
Und Bremse zu ist tatsächlich Bremse zu, ich glaube nicht dass ich eine Statio habe, die man so garstig zuknallen kann. 
Muss man bei feineren Schnüren schon aufpassen


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hat du recht, aber eine ~150 EUR Rolle für 20 EUR zu bekommen würde mich auch bei Cormoran reizen.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das DAM oder Nash ein völlig alternatives Innenleben bei den Rollen nutzen und sie rufen keine kleinen Preise dafür auf (man muss sich dann mal vorstellen was ne 30 - 40 EUR Rolle bei Ali kostet), insofern freue ich mich über den Schnapper.
> Und Bremse zu ist tatsächlich Bremse zu, ich glaube nicht dass ich eine Statio habe, die man so garstig zuknallen kann.
> Muss man bei feineren Schnüren schon aufpassen



Also DAM baut seine Rollen selbst! 
Die sind auch wirklich nicht schlecht! 
Die Rollen von Cormoran sind zwar billig aber taugen wirklich nicht viel, habe mir im Internet mal die Bewertungen durchgelesen, das war vernichtend !
Von so billig Rollen würde ich persönlich allgemein Abstand nehmen, käuft man doch oft 2 mal ! Selbst wenn die Chinesen heute etwas kopieren, ist es doch immer ein anderes Material und eine andere Verarbeitung!  So sehr wie der Preis vielleicht reizt !

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also DAM baut seine Rollen selbst!
> Die sind auch wirklich nicht schlecht!
> Die Rollen von Cormoran sind zwar billig aber taugen wirklich nicht viel, habe mir im Internet mal die Bewertungen durchgelesen, das war vernichtend !
> Von so billig Rollen würde ich persönlich allgemein Abstand nehmen, käuft man doch oft 2 mal ! Selbst wenn die Chinesen heute etwas kopieren, ist es doch immer ein anderes Material und eine andere Verarbeitung!  So sehr wie der Preis vielleicht reizt !
> 
> Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung!
> 
> LG Michael


DAM baut aktuell selber? Belege dafür? AFAIK ist da auch alles Made In China und anders lässt sich bei den Preisen nix verdienen. Das die Chinesen kopieren mag in den 90ern noch gestimmt haben aber mittlerweile ist es eben die Werkbank der Welt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist zwar richtig! Ist aber ein Unterschied ob ein renommiertes Unternehmen dort fertigen lässt, Qualität und Toleranz vorgibt oder ob die da was versuchen zu kopieren. 
Auch Daiwa lässt in Malaysia fertigen, allerdings nach Ihren Vorgaben !
Ich meine das auch nicht arrogant, spare auch gerne Geld, hab aber auch schon gut Lehrgeld gezahlt. 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also DAM baut seine Rollen selbst!



Schon lange nicht mehr!

Seitdem die zu* Svendsen Sports *gehören, kommt da so einiges vom hauseigenen Rollenspezi Okuma oder sonstigen Chinabuden......


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig! Ist aber ein Unterschied ob ein renommiertes Unternehmen dort fertigen lässt, Qualität und Toleranz vorgibt oder ob die da was versuchen zu kopieren.
> Auch Daiwa lässt in Malaysia fertigen, allerdings nach Ihren Vorgaben !
> Ich meine das auch nicht arrogant, spare auch gerne Geld, hab aber auch schon gut Lehrgeld gezahlt.
> 
> LG Michael


Die meisten Unternehmen kaufen Chinaware und laben sie um, so gesehen bspw. bei FOX Swingern, SPRO und Nash Kleinteileboxen, den "Ükel Pins" (in Europa von Cyprinus verkauft) etc.
Eine der wenigen Firmen, von denen ich noch nichts ungelabeltes gefunden habe sind Drennan (und Daiwa, da gibt es tatsächlich einiges an anscheinend raubkopierten Schnüren)


----------



## Waller Michel

Kann sein!  Aber Okuma ist auch kein Schrott !
Die DAM Rollen sind wirklich nicht schlecht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kann sein!  Aber Okuma ist auch kein Schrott !
> Die DAM Rollen sind wirklich nicht schlecht!
> 
> LG Michael


Ja die Chinesen bauen gute Rollen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kann sein!  Aber Okuma ist auch kein Schrott !
> Die DAM Rollen sind wirklich nicht schlecht!
> 
> LG Michael




Hat auch keiner gesagt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wenn ich nach meinen Vorstellungen in China fertigen lasse, ist es Chinaware und die Hersteller labeln um. Steht das gleiche Werk in Deutschland und erfüllt die selben Wünsche, ist es hochwertiges "Made in Germany". Verstehe das, wer will.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach meinen Vorstellungen in China fertigen lassen, ist es Chinaware und die Hersteller labeln um. Steht das gleiche Werk in Deutschland und erfüllt die selben Wünsche, ist es hochwertiges "Made in Germany". Verstehe das, wer will.


 Da is es wie bei Werkzeug! 
Die großen Firmen diktieren die Qualität! 
Man merkt direkt wenn man eine Fälschung in der Hand hält .

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach meinen Vorstellungen in China fertigen lasse, ist es Chinaware und die Hersteller labeln um. Steht das gleiche Werk in Deutschland und erfüllt die selben Wünsche, ist es hochwertiges "Made in Germany". Verstehe das, wer will.




Eigentlich kann man Markennamen abschaffen wegen Irreführung wenn er der originalen Marke nicht mehr gehört und dort nicht mehr produziert wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da is es wie bei Werkzeug!
> Die großen Firmen diktieren die Qualität!
> Man merkt direkt wenn man eine Fälschung in der Hand hält .
> 
> LG



Das ist doch am Ende alles komplett Banane. Ich kann einen Fisch auf gleiche Weise zubereiten, ob in einer chinesischen Küche, oder deutschen Kombüse. Dieses "wir Hersteller" ist doch grundlegend falsch. Es sind Großeinkäufer. Wobei Firmen auch nach ihren Wünschen herstellen und auf eigene Blaupausen zurückgreifen, dann wäre der Sachverhalt anders.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man Markennamen abschaffen wegen Irreführung wenn er der originalen Marke nicht mehr gehört und dort nicht mehr produziert wird.



Eben drum. Das ist wie bei Futterkörben. Ich habe mal einen XXS-Fingerhut erstanden, der als eigens gefertigte Innovation beworben wurde. Das Stück 2 Euro. Bei Ali habe ich dann das gleiche Produkt des wirklichen Herstellers gesehen. 50 Körbe zu 20 Euro, Massenfertigung auf Anfrage ohne Probleme möglich.

Konsumentenverarsche. Hat nichts mit dem Fertigungsort zu tun, sondern der Kommunikation.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Konsumentenverarsche. Hat nichts mit dem Fertigungsort zu tun, sondern der Kommunikation.



Jupp.
So isses!


----------



## Minimax

Okuma hat tatsächlich einige sehr gute Rollen im Angebot- aber halt auch die eine oder andere Gurke. Ich schätze, das ist bei allen größeren "Marken" so. Ich glaube man kann -eben durch die allgemeinverbreitete Praxis der Chinafertigung, OEM-Modelle und des Umlabelns - heute nicht mehr so einfach sagen "Firma X baut allgemein gute Rollen" oder "Firma Y hat nur Schrottmühlen" (AUsser Kogha und Cormoran, natürlich)
Ich glaube, es ist eher so, dass man sich Hersteller bzw. Anbieterübergreifend an Preiskategorien grob orientieren kann- jedes renommierte Haus führt auch Rollen für sagen wir 20-30 Euro. Ob von Shimano, Balzer oder wer weiss wem, glaube ich dass diese Wenig taugen. Bei jedem Firmenportfolio tauchen dann ab einer gweissen Preisklasse (für meine ANsprüche sinds ca. 50+ Euro) Modelle auf, die vernünftig sind, oder eben je nachdem was man für Ansprüche hat auch höher.
Also, nehmt das jetzt nicht zu wörtlich. Und dann gibt's natürlich noch persönliche Vorlieben innerhalb der Preiskategorien: Ich beispielsweise vertraue im allgemeinen Daiwa, Okuma und Orvis, lehne aber Shimano (schlechte Erfahrung) und Cormoran (Daiwas Grabbelkiste) ab.

Eine Seite auf der man unheimlioch viel über Stationärrollen lernen kann, ist die Reviewseite von Alan Hawk. Der Rewiet zwar nur grosse Salzwasserungetüme, aber schreibt auch sehr viel über die Praktiken der Herstellung und Vermarktung der großen FIrmen, sehr empfehlenswert und hochinteressant: http://www.alanhawk.com/


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast richtig gehandelt. Ich persönlich halte die GTM  für sehr gut, aber das wird gerne heiss diskutiert. Ich denke abewr auch, dass ein Konsens besteht dass sie nicht schlecht ist. Ausserdem find ich die Farbe geil.
> Viel wichtiger als das konkrete Produkt ist der Durchmesser. Fürs Trotting mit der Pin und eine gute Kontrolle und Lenkfähigkeit auch leichterer Posen wie deine schönen Gänsekiele oder Stickfloats sollte die Schnur nicht über 018 sein, und ich glaube 016 ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Lenkfähigkeit und SIcherheit. Damit solltest Du für die meisten Cypriniden gerüstet sein, Karpfen oder Barben mal aussen vor. Ich glaube man muss auch bei der Wahl der Schnur zwischen dem strapaziösen Grundangeln besonders im verwachsenen Stillwasser und dem Angeln mit treicbender Pose im Fluss differenzieren.


Ich habe die Stroft GTM auch aus diesen Gründen gewählt. Sie wurde schon oft hier gelobt. 500m hab ich bestellt. Die Pin und eine weitere Rolle wird damit bespult. Der Rest kommt in die Dunkelkammer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Was zeichnet den in euren Augen die bessere von der schlechteren Rolle aus. Nur das weniger Fett drin ist und sie dadurch holpriger läuft? Wenn ich alle Hersteller, von denen ich schon mal enttäuscht wurde nicht mehr in Betracht ziehen würde, dann bliebe ganz ehrlich eigentlich nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toleranzen, sauberer Rundlauf, Schnurverlegung, präzise Bremse, manchmal das Gewicht und auch die Optik sind so Kriterien nach denen ich ne Rolle kaufe.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, so ungefähr handhabe ich es auch. Als erstes steht bei mir die Optik, passt die Rolle zur Rute, und das ist für mich wichtig, Auge Angelt mit.  Dann die Toleranzen, wenn sie im Laden schon klappert wird die nächste ausgepackt, bei Cormoran habe ich schon mal über 20 Stück aus den Karton geholt bis ich die für mich passende gefunden hatte. Schnurverlegung bekommt man, wenn sie nicht schon vorher bekannt gemacht wurde, selten hin, außer durch verändern der Spulenhöhe. Und Rundlauf und Bremsen sind Centartikel, die ändere ich sowie so sehr häufig. Was ich mir mal gebastelt hatte ist ein abgebauter Kurbeleinsatz, der sitzt jetzt im Akkuschrauber und jede Rolle wird nach einer Pflege damit eingefahren. Hilft ungemein das Laufverhalten zu verbessern.


----------



## Minimax

Huh, das ist natürlich bestimmt cool hinsichlich der Performance, aber auch sehr aufwändig. Ich erwarte von ner Rolle das sie o o b funktioniert. Schnur drauf fertich. Kauf ich mir nen Staubsauger soll er staubsaugen, kauf ich mir ne Rolle soll sie rollen, ohne das ich da erst noch irgendwelchen Pflegezinnober betreiben muss. Klappt auch meistens.


----------



## Kochtopf

Seh ich wie @Minimax, wobei meine Höchstgrenze von Statios gemeinhin bei 50 eur liegt. Wenn sie kaputt sind schmeiss ich sie weg aber bisher funktionieren alle meine Rollen. Und sie sollen einfach funktionieren, nicht mehr nicht weniger!
Interessant: die Lidlfreilaufeisenschweine werden bei Ali gerade mal für einen Euro weniger angeboten als allejahrewieder beim Lidl, spricht für die Stückzahlen - ähnlich wird es sich bei günstigeren Rollen der grossen Hersteller verhalten, es gibt auch taugliche Rollen im 30 EUR Bereich, nur dafür braucht man entweder viel Expertise oder Glück (bislang hatte ich letzteres)


----------



## geomas

So, ich habe gerade eine 22€-Okuma an die neue Bombrute geschraubt und werde wohl in ner Viertelstunde oder so kurz los zum Teich auf dem Land mit hungrigen kleinen Giebeln drin...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, das ist ja eine wirklich interessante Rollen-Diskussion, die hier entbrannt ist und zu der ich aus aktuellem Anlass auch meinen Senf zugeben möchte. Der aktuelle Anlass: Ich habe letzten Donnerstag meinen Shimano Baitcaster 4000 D einige Tropfen Öl und neue Schnüre gegönnt. Zwei Rollen, die ich jetzt seit 12 Jahren fische und die3 auf etwa 40 Angeltage pro Jahr kommen dürften. Okay, die Teile sehen inzwischen etwas abgerockt aus, sind technisch aber nach wie vor fast einwandfrei. Lediglich die Rollenbügel befinden sich nicht mehr ganz im Originalzustand, das Wickelbild, das sie produzieren ist aber nach wie vor top. Rollen, die ich (sollte Ersatz notwendig werden) sofort wiederkaufen würde. Aber nicht, weil sie den Familiennamen Shimano tragen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr nach nur sechs Jahren mit deutlich weniger Angeltagen eine 4000er TwinPower aus gleichem Stall drangegeben. Das Getriebe der Lady hat aufgegeben!
Der Name allein ist aus meiner Sicht kein Indiz für Qualität oder Schrott. Ich glaube, ob eine Rolle was taugt oder nicht, lässt sich nur am Wasser herausfinden. Bei den Freilaufrollen hatte ich vorher übrigens welche von Cormoran, doch bei beiden Rollen (der 40-Euro-Klasse) hat relativ schnell der Freilauf aufgegeben.
In Sachen Feederrollen habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Balzer gemacht, die mir nicht mehr an die Ruten kommen. In der Weser feedere ich seit drei Jahren problemlos mit einer Shimano Ultegra XTD (ne mittelgroße Karpfenrollen) und in den kleineren Flüssen die Daiwa TDFeeder, die ich im Herbst einigermaßen günstig bekommen habe . Mit beiden Rollen bin ich sehr zufrieden und würde beide so wiederkaufen.
@geomas: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn sie kaputt sind schmeiss ich sie weg aber bisher funktionieren alle meine Rollen. [...]dafür braucht man entweder viel Expertise oder Glück (bislang hatte ich letzteres)


Stimmt nicht, ich habe mir damals ne EFT Rolle zum Rheinfeedern beim Bode geholt, da war nach dem zweiten Einsatz die Achse krumm. Lehrgeld (wobei ich der Empfehlung des Verkäufers beim Bode gefolgt bin)

@geomas ich wünsch dir Petri Heil


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Shimano *Baitcaster *4000 D einige Tropfen Öl und neue Schnüre gegönnt........... Lediglich die *Rollenbügel*




Baitcaster mir Bügel???

Oder meinst du Baitrunner?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Empfehlung des Verkäufers



Immer das Gegenteil davon kaufen!!!!!!

Verkäufer wollen ihre Ladenhüter loswerden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Baitcaster mir Bügel???
> 
> Oder meinst du Baitrunner?


Er schrieb doch "kein originalzustand"


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Er schrieb doch "kein originalzustand"




Achso getuned.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer das Gegenteil davon kaufen!!!!!!
> 
> Verkäufer wollen ihre Ladenhüter loswerden.


Wenn du keine Ahnung hast bleibt dir nix anderes übrig - und im Angelcenter Kassel war das bislang nie der Fall, muss ich echt sagen, die geben sich viel Mühe und der dort angestellte Alex hat nicht nur einen wunderschönen Vornamen sondern auch sehr viel Sachverstand. Bei meiner ersten dort gekauften Kombo riet er mir zur günstigeren von zwei Rollen und die läuft jetzt seit 5 Jahren völlig Problemlos und auch meinem Vater wurde nichts aufgeschwatzt. Nach den ganzen Lorbeeren für den Bode über die man auch hier kas hatte ich was anderes erwarter


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Pardon, ich meint natürlich Baitrunner! Weiß nich was meine Synapsen da wieder gemacht haben!


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, ich habe mir damals ne EFT Rolle zum Rheinfeedern beim Bode geholt, da war nach dem zweiten Einsatz die Achse krumm. Lehrgeld (wobei ich der Empfehlung des Verkäufers beim Bode gefolgt bin)
> 
> @geomas ich wünsch dir Petri Heil



Eft ist auch so ein Fall für sich, krumme Achsen zwar nicht aber viel Nacharbeit bis sie vernünftig laufen. Aber danach kommen sie der Ninja A doch sehr nahe.
Edit:
Und allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen oder schon sind viel Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eft ist auch so ein Fall für sich, krumme Achsen zwar nicht aber viel Nacharbeit bis sie vernünftig laufen. Aber danach kommen sie der Ninja A doch sehr nahe.
> Edit:
> Und allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen oder schon sind viel Petri


Wenn ich meinen Stundenverdienst angucke lohnt sich nacharbeiten nicht


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, das ist ja eine wirklich interessante Rollen-Diskussion, die hier entbrannt ist und zu der ich aus aktuellem Anlass auch meinen Senf zugeben möchte. Der aktuelle Anlass: Ich habe letzten Donnerstag meinen Shimano Baitcaster 4000 D einige Tropfen Öl und neue Schnüre gegönnt. Zwei Rollen, die ich jetzt seit 12 Jahren fische und die3 auf etwa 40 Angeltage pro Jahr kommen dürften. Okay, die Teile sehen inzwischen etwas abgerockt aus, sind technisch aber nach wie vor fast einwandfrei. Lediglich die Rollenbügel befinden sich nicht mehr ganz im Originalzustand, das Wickelbild, das sie produzieren ist aber nach wie vor top. Rollen, die ich (sollte Ersatz notwendig werden) sofort wiederkaufen würde. Aber nicht, weil sie den Familiennamen Shimano tragen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr nach nur sechs Jahren mit deutlich weniger Angeltagen eine 4000er TwinPower aus gleichem Stall drangegeben. Das Getriebe der Lady hat aufgegeben!
> Der Name allein ist aus meiner Sicht kein Indiz für Qualität oder Schrott. Ich glaube, ob eine Rolle was taugt oder nicht, lässt sich nur am Wasser herausfinden. Bei den Freilaufrollen hatte ich vorher übrigens welche von Cormoran, doch bei beiden Rollen (der 40-Euro-Klasse) hat relativ schnell der Freilauf aufgegeben.
> In Sachen Feederrollen habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Balzer gemacht, die mir nicht mehr an die Ruten kommen. In der Weser feedere ich seit drei Jahren problemlos mit einer Shimano Ultegra XTD (ne mittelgroße Karpfenrollen) und in den kleineren Flüssen die Daiwa TDFeeder, die ich im Herbst einigermaßen günstig bekommen habe . Mit beiden Rollen bin ich sehr zufrieden und würde beide so wiederkaufen.
> @geomas: Viel Erfolg!



Ich ebenso bei kleineren Gewicht die TD Feeder bei größeren Gewichten die Daiwa Emcast 25A .
Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden! 
Die Daiwa Emblem BR 25 A
Habe ich auch schon zum Feedern genommen,  die hat Freilauf; wenn man mal pullern muss  
Für den Rhein hatte ich auch schon die Daiwa Emcast Surf im Einsatz, recht globig aber extreme Wurfweiten !

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

Die Rollen Diskussion finde ich auch sehr interessant. Aktuell habe ich mich gegen einen Rolleneinkauf im Internet entschieden. War zwar kurz davor aber ich hatte mir letztes Jahr geschworen Ruten oder Rollen nur noch im Laden zu kaufen, damit ich sie vorher begrabbeln kann. Aber ich gebe zu es ist sehr schwer bei den ganzen Angeboten im Internet zu widerstehen


----------



## Hecht100+

Racklinger schrieb:


> aber ich hatte mir letztes Jahr geschworen Ruten oder Rollen nur noch im Laden zu kaufen



Aber auch da solltest du die eingepackte Rolle noch probieren, die Ausstellungsrollen sind immer die besten. Und wenn dann von diesem Rollentyp noch 30 in Kartons verpackt sind, lohnt sich der Vergleich,


----------



## Jason

War mit meiner Liebsten spazieren und habe 2 interessante Teiche entdeckt. Muss mich unbedingt schlau machen ob man da fischen darf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Im Sommer garantiert ein Traum dort zu Angeln ,sieht toll aus! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Kaum Ufervegetation. Und ganz in der Nähe von mir. Durch Google Maps gefunden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Würde ich mich auf jeden Fall schlau machen ob man dort angeln kann? 
Auch die Umgebung ist schön! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hat du recht, aber eine ~150 EUR Rolle für 20 EUR zu bekommen würde mich auch bei Cormoran reizen.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das DAM oder Nash ein völlig alternatives Innenleben bei den Rollen nutzen und sie rufen keine kleinen Preise dafür auf (man muss sich dann mal vorstellen was ne 30 - 40 EUR Rolle bei Ali kostet), insofern freue ich mich über den Schnapper.
> Und Bremse zu ist tatsächlich Bremse zu, ich glaube nicht dass ich eine Statio habe, die man so garstig zuknallen kann.
> Muss man bei feineren Schnüren schon aufpassen


Da Nash ja auch nur Rollen zukauft, wie andere Marken auch, ist es umso schwieriger, auf irgend eine Qualität zu schließen. Ich habe jetzt selber seit 3 Jahren eine BP-4 im Beritt und kann absolut nicht klagen. Es gäbe wohl leichtläufigere Rollen. Aber so what!? Bei einer kleinen QD fürs leichtere Fischen juckt mich das überhaupt nicht. Der Rest stimmt astrein!


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man Markennamen abschaffen wegen Irreführung wenn er der originalen Marke nicht mehr gehört und dort nicht mehr produziert wird.


Das wird auch in absehbarer Zeit passieren. Wie seinerzeit in den frühen 70ern, als sich Japan anschickte, die Märkte selber zu kontrollieren. Dann vertickt China sein jetzt schon nicht mehr wirklich mieses Zeug selber und alle werden begeistert hinter den Rollen aus Shenzen herhecheln und sie lobpreisen!


----------



## feederbrassen

Hallo Jungs. 
Ich frage erst einmal keinen Verkäufer wenn ich eine neue Rolle brauche. 
Ich guck mir in Ruhe Datenblätter an und wenn das Auge mitspielt fahre ich zu meinem Dealer um das Objekt der Begierde zu begrabbeln. 
Endweder passt es oder eben nicht. 
Preislich ist so ne Sache. 
Billig ist relativ aber zu billig, so dass man es schon aus der Ferne sehen kann heisst Frust. 
Oder man kalkuliert das mit ein. 
Doof nur wenn die Rolle sich in ihre Bestandteile auflöst wenn am Ende der Leine der Fisch des Lebens ist. 
Bisher hatte ich noch keine defekte und die meisten Rollen stammen aus Zeiten wo noch in West Germany oder Japan produziert wurde.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Doof nur wenn die Rolle sich in ihre Bestandteile auflöst wenn am Ende der Leine der Fisch des Lebens ist.


Das kann dir mit der "besten Rolle" auch passieren. Nur die vermuteten Häufigkeiten dürften andere sein. Aber genau da kommt dann die Erfahrung des Anglers mit ins Spiel. Genau und richtig abwägen kann man nicht kaufen und schon gar nicht am Preis festmachen. Es bleibt offen und nicht leicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Das kann dir mit der "besten Rolle" auch passieren. Nur die vermuteten Häufigkeiten dürften andere sein. Aber genau da kommt dann die Erfahrung des Anglers mit ins Spiel. Genau und richtig abwägen kann man nicht kaufen und schon gar nicht am Preis festmachen. Es bleibt offen und nicht leicht.


Deswegen is begrabbeln im Laden Pflicht. 
Da sieht man den öffentlichen Mist. 
Kaputt gehen kann immer was da bin ich ganz auf deiner Seite.


----------



## Piego93

Moin zusammen.
Ich habe mich heute Morgen kurz an der Recknitz eingefunden um zu sehen, was der anfangs schöne Tag so bringt.
Bei meinem Kurzen Aufenthalt ist es mir immerhin gelungen ein schönes Rotauge zu überlisten.
An meinen Winterangelfähigkeiten will ich aber noch etwas pfeilen.
Grüße


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Piego93: Petri Piego  eine schöner Fisch und ein hübsches Flüsschen, in dem Du da fischt,
und herzlich willkommen im Ükel.


----------



## Hering 58

@Piego93 Petri zum Rotauge schöne Fotos sind das.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Piego93 
Von mir auch Petri ! Wirklich schönes Gewässer! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil @Piego93  Dein Hausgewässer ist die Warnow. Wohnst Du in der Nähe von Rostock? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Hallöchen @Piego93 schön das du hier bist Bilder vom Wasser zeigst - und natürlich auch von mir ein Petri. Was bist´n Du für einer? 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Piego93

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Piego93  Dein Hausgewässer ist die Warnow. Wohnst Du in der Nähe von Rostock?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nicht nur in der Nähe, sondern direkt in Rostock.


----------



## Jason

Oh, vielleicht kennst du ja unseren geomas. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Petri zu dem schönen Gewässer und natürlich auch zu dem schönen Fisch. Viel Spass hier im Ükel.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Wo steckt eigentlich unser @rustaweli ?
Habe ich jetzt im neuen Jahr schon länger nicht mehr gelesen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Sommer garantiert ein Traum dort zu Angeln ,sieht toll aus!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich habe mehrere Ringe in größeren Abstände an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen. Eigentlich nicht typisch für diese Jahreszeit.
Für mich stell sich die Frage, wie die Teiche besetzt sind. Werde irgendwann noch mal hingehen. Da habe ich aber dann Weißbrot mit dabei. Mal ein paar Flocken reinwerfen und mal schauen, was passiert. Meine Fühler habe ich auch schon ausgestreckt, um zu erfahren wem die Teiche gehören.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Hi @Piego93  - Petri heil zu dem schönen Plötz und willkommen am Stammtisch.
An der Recknitz war ich einmal zum Angeln (wenig Erfolg) und ein paar Mal zum Erkunden, also mit der Kamera. 
Schönes Flüßchen, die Ecke in/um Bad Sülze will ich mir nochmals ansehen.
Georg (aus der Altstadt)


----------



## geomas

Tja, aus der Einweihung der neuen Bombrute wurde leider nichts.
Am Teich angekommen nahm der Regen an Intensität zu, der Himmel änderte die Färbung von „sehr grau” zu „grauenhaft” und ich blieb im Wagen.
Bin aber weiter zu einem See in der Nähe des Teiches, gelegen in einer Kleinstadt. Diesen See (angeblich gut 6 Hektar groß und über 4m tief) kannte ich nur vom schnellen Vorbeifahren.
Bin also, tapfer dem Regen trotzend, einmal um den See herumgelaufen. Der Angelkram blieb im Wagen, da mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit bis zur Dämmerung war.
Interessantes Gewässer - erstaunlich gepflegtes Umfeld, viele extra angelegte Angelstellen, man kann direkt am Parkplatz angeln oder sich ein Plätzchen mit etwas mehr „Privatsphäre” suchen.





Viele Bänke, kleine Unterstände und Mülleimer gibts dort ebenfalls.






Zufluß - hier sah es ganz gut aus. Vielleicht die erste Stelle zum Antesten.

Ein Spinnangler spinnte, spannte oder sponn - neben Barsch und Hecht sollen auch Aal sowie Plötz, Blei, Schlei, Karpfen und Karausche dort zu beangeln sein.
Nun ja - es gibt wohl nur einen Weg, herauszufinden, ob die Karauschen echt sind oder es sich um gibelios handelt...

Für eine Strecke brauche ich mit dem Wagen ne knappe halbe Stunde, plus möglichem Baustellen-/Stauzuschlag.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas Schönes Plätzchen,viel Spaß und Glück beim angeln,Georg.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Hartmut!


Jason, die Teiche sehen gut aus - hoffentlich findest Du ne (legale) Möglichkeit, dort mal nach nem korrekten Friedfisch zu sehen...


----------



## Jason

Also meine ersten Recherchen haben ergeben, dass diese schönen Teiche auch der Obhut der NABU unterliegen. Aber mit der Aussage geb ich mich nicht geschlagen. Muss mal morgen telefonieren.
Falls es dem mal wieder so ist, hab ich mal wieder Pech gehabt. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ kannst ihnen ja versprechen, beim Angeln die Vögel zu zählen.

Im Ernst: ich persönlich habe bislang nur freundliche NABU-Leute kennengelernt. Gibt in allen Kreise solche und solche, hoffentlich hast Du Glück.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^ kannst ihnen ja versprechen, beim Angeln die Vögel zu zählen.



Wenn es so einfach wäre. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Sorry, wollte auf gar keinen Fall ne neue „Schützer-Diskussion” vom Zaune brechen.

#rollen
Gerade bei kleinen Modellen für die leichte Posenangelei oder zum Fische  mit Bombs oder kleinen Futterkörben können Restposten von Spinnrollen echte Bringer sein.
Die sind typischerweise vom Lauf und von der Bremse her gut und man findet öfters stark im Preis gesenkte Modelle.
Die Ninja A sei nur als Beispiel genannt. Die kommt sogar mit ner vollwertigen E-Spule im Gepäck. Für um die 40€ ein wirklich guter Kauf, meiner Meinung nach.
Die Ryobi Ecusima II war ne Weile für wenig mehr als 20€ im Abverkauf und läuft sogar noch besser als die Ninja A, aber bei der Ecusima II sind die E-Spulen vergleichsweise teuer.

Für die Distanzangelei mit schweren Körben, das Angeln im Salzwasser... gelten andere Regeln. Da würde ich eher mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen (und aus dieser Hand geben...).


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte auf gar keinen Fall ne neue „Schützer-Diskussion” vom Zaune brechen.
> 
> #rollen
> Gerade bei kleinen Modellen für die leichte Posenangelei oder zum Fische  mit Bombs oder kleinen Futterkörben können Restposten von Spinnrollen echte Bringer sein.
> Die sind typischerweise vom Lauf und von der Bremse her gut und man findet öfters stark im Preis gesenkte Modelle.
> Die Ninja A sei nur als Beispiel genannt. Die kommt sogar mit ner vollwertigen E-Spule im Gepäck. Für um die 40€ ein wirklich guter Kauf, meiner Meinung nach.
> Die Ryobi Ecusima II war ne Weile für wenig mehr als 20€ im Abverkauf und läuft sogar noch besser als die Ninja A, aber bei der Ecusima II sind die E-Spulen vergleichsweise teuer.
> 
> Für die Distanzangelei mit schweren Körben, das Angeln im Salzwasser... gelten andere Regeln. Da würde ich eher mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen (und aus dieser Hand geben...).



Sehe ich auch so !
Ne preiswerte Spinnrolle zB die Daiwa Crossfire bekommt man schon im Netz ab 29 Euro und die ist nicht schlecht!
Habe auch 2 Stück im Einsatz und kann nix schlechtes sagen darüber!
Natürlich läuft die nicht wie eine Referenzrolle aber alle mal besser als vom Krabbeltisch ! ( damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Rolle von Kochtopf  !!!! die kenne ich noch nicht mal ! )
Wenn es noch günstiger sein soll dann kann man auch eine DAM Quick Fighter pro kaufen, die gibst schon um die 20 Euro ,tun auch zuverlässig ihren Dienst!
Muss aber zugeben, ich werde mir die Chinarollen auch mal ansehen, bin da wirklich mal gespannt? 

Ich hatte doch die Tage mal von der Kogha Rute/Freilaufrolle berichtet die ich ursprünglich gefunden hatte ! Zumindest die Rolle / mit Freilauf macht jetzt gar nicht mal so einen extrem üblen Eindruck , ist garantiert doch auch ein Clone von irgendwelchen Markenrollen ?

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, aus der Einweihung der neuen Bombrute wurde leider nichts.
> Am Teich angekommen nahm der Regen an Intensität zu, der Himmel änderte die Färbung von „sehr grau” zu „grauenhaft” und ich blieb im Wagen.
> Bin aber weiter zu einem See in der Nähe des Teiches, gelegen in einer Kleinstadt. Diesen See (angeblich gut 6 Hektar groß und über 4m tief) kannte ich nur vom schnellen Vorbeifahren.
> Bin also, tapfer dem Regen trotzend, einmal um den See herumgelaufen. Der Angelkram blieb im Wagen, da mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit bis zur Dämmerung war.
> Interessantes Gewässer - erstaunlich gepflegtes Umfeld, viele extra angelegte Angelstellen, man kann direkt am Parkplatz angeln oder sich ein Plätzchen mit etwas mehr „Privatsphäre” suchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Bänke, kleine Unterstände und Mülleimer gibts dort ebenfalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zufluß - hier sah es ganz gut aus. Vielleicht die erste Stelle zum Antesten.
> 
> Ein Spinnangler spinnte, spannte oder sponn - neben Barsch und Hecht sollen auch Aal sowie Plötz, Blei, Schlei, Karpfen und Karausche dort zu beangeln sein.
> Nun ja - es gibt wohl nur einen Weg, herauszufinden, ob die Karauschen echt sind oder es sich um gibelios handelt...
> 
> Für eine Strecke brauche ich mit dem Wagen ne knappe halbe Stunde, plus möglichem Baustellen-/Stauzuschlag.



Ist auch sehr schön finde ich! 
Diese kleinen Häuschen mit den Bänken finde ich absolut Urs  sind ganz typisch für den Osten, dort findet man die überall! 
Toll wenn man so etwas in der Nähe einer Angestelle hat .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

So mal einen kleinen Bericht von heute Nacht!
Ich hatte mich dick eingepackt und bin auf Brassen unterwegs gewesen!
Natürlich habe ich auch den Biomais getestet über den wir hier diskutiert hatten!
Der Mais ist als Hakenköder sehr gut geeignet, gute Sortierung, hält gut an Haken und lässt sich sehr gut am Haar aufziehen!
Die Hälfte davon hatte ich mit Vanillezucker den Tag davor angereichert!
Am Anfang dachte ich, ich schlage mir umsonst die Nacht um die Ohren, aber dann kam doch eine kurze und heftige Beissphase !
Mehrere kleine Karpfen und Brassen konnten dem Futter und dem Mais ,am Haar nicht widerstehen!
Auch größere Brassen hatten anscheinend ihre Winterträgheit abgelegt und sind auf Maden sowie auf Mais abgefahren.
2 Rotaugen waren auch der Meinung sich einen 6 Haken einführen zu müssen!
Der ganze Spuk ging ungefähr eine knappe Stunde lang, dann kein Zupfer mehr.
Habe es dann nochmal mit Currymaden an der Picker mit Pose versucht, aber ohne Erfolg!
Ich bin zwar jetzt durchgefroren und nass ,hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt!
Werde mir jetzt ein Frühstück mit Brötchen und heißem Kaffee gönnen, danach ne Mütze voll Schlaf nachholen 
Sollte ich jetzt im Winter nochmal eine solche Aktionen starten?  Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal eine Kamera mit ans Wasser nehmen, hätte nicht gedacht das sich das lohnen würde?

Fazit zum Biomais!  Ich kaufe für privates Angeln keinen Angelmais mehr !

LG Michael


----------



## Piego93

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, aus der Einweihung der neuen Bombrute wurde leider nichts.
> Am Teich angekommen nahm der Regen an Intensität zu, der Himmel änderte die Färbung von „sehr grau” zu „grauenhaft” und ich blieb im Wagen.
> Bin aber weiter zu einem See in der Nähe des Teiches, gelegen in einer Kleinstadt. Diesen See (angeblich gut 6 Hektar groß und über 4m tief) kannte ich nur vom schnellen Vorbeifahren.
> Bin also, tapfer dem Regen trotzend, einmal um den See herumgelaufen. Der Angelkram blieb im Wagen, da mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit bis zur Dämmerung war.
> Interessantes Gewässer - erstaunlich gepflegtes Umfeld, viele extra angelegte Angelstellen, man kann direkt am Parkplatz angeln oder sich ein Plätzchen mit etwas mehr „Privatsphäre” suchen.
> 
> Viele Bänke, kleine Unterstände und Mülleimer gibts dort ebenfalls.
> 
> 
> 
> Zufluß - hier sah es ganz gut aus. Vielleicht die erste Stelle zum Antesten.
> 
> Ein Spinnangler spinnte, spannte oder sponn - neben Barsch und Hecht sollen auch Aal sowie Plötz, Blei, Schlei, Karpfen und Karausche dort zu beangeln sein.
> Nun ja - es gibt wohl nur einen Weg, herauszufinden, ob die Karauschen echt sind oder es sich um gibelios handelt...
> 
> Für eine Strecke brauche ich mit dem Wagen ne knappe halbe Stunde, plus möglichem Baustellen-/Stauzuschlag.


 
Erstmal Grüße zurück aus Rostock West. 
Und danke an all die anderen, für die netten Worte.

Darf ich fragen, wo du diesen schönen See gefunden hast ? Nach so einem Gewässer suche ich schon einige Zeit.

Die Recknitz ist echt ein zickiger Fluss, aber ich hab da meine 2-3 stellen, die ganz gut gehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Waller Michel: Booaaah:.. Wenn andere gemütlich in der Mulle liegen, frierst Du am Wasser. Und was für eine tolle Strecke, mit der Du belohnt wurdest. Klasse!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So mal einen kleinen Bericht von heute Nacht!
> Ich hatte mich dick eingepackt und bin auf Brassen unterwegs gewesen!
> Natürlich habe ich auch den Biomais getestet über den wir hier diskutiert hatten!
> Der Mais ist als Hakenköder sehr gut geeignet, gute Sortierung, hält gut an Haken und lässt sich sehr gut am Haar aufziehen!
> Die Hälfte davon hatte ich mit Vanillezucker den Tag davor angereichert!
> Am Anfang dachte ich, ich schlage mir umsonst die Nacht um die Ohren, aber dann kam doch eine kurze und heftige Beissphase !
> Mehrere kleine Karpfen und Brassen konnten dem Futter und dem Mais ,am Haar nicht widerstehen!
> Auch größere Brassen hatten anscheinend ihre Winterträgheit abgelegt und sind auf Maden sowie auf Mais abgefahren.
> 2 Rotaugen waren auch der Meinung sich einen 6 Haken einführen zu müssen!
> Der ganze Spuk ging ungefähr eine knappe Stunde lang, dann kein Zupfer mehr.
> Habe es dann nochmal mit Currymaden an der Picker mit Pose versucht, aber ohne Erfolg!
> Ich bin zwar jetzt durchgefroren und nass ,hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt!
> Werde mir jetzt ein Frühstück mit Brötchen und heißem Kaffee gönnen, danach ne Mütze voll Schlaf nachholen
> Sollte ich jetzt im Winter nochmal eine solche Aktionen starten?  Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal eine Kamera mit ans Wasser nehmen, hätte nicht gedacht das sich das lohnen würde?
> 
> Fazit zum Biomais!  Ich kaufe für privates Angeln keinen Angelmais mehr !
> 
> LG Michael




Petri Heil, Micha!

Da hat sich das Wachbleiben doch gelohnt.


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel-Dickes Petri zu deiner tollen Strecke.Das hat sich doch gelohnt


----------



## Waller Michel

Vielen lieben Dank an alle für das Prtri !
War kühl aber Schön ,mal wieder am Wasser 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich habe einen Schnupfen ... wahrscheinlich werde ich verenden ... man sieht sich dann im Nirvana!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Schnupfen ... wahrscheinlich werde ich verenden ... man sieht sich dann im Nirvana!



Grüße an Harald Juhnke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber auch da solltest du die eingepackte Rolle noch probieren, die Ausstellungsrollen sind immer die besten. Und wenn dann von diesem Rollentyp noch 30 in Kartons verpackt sind, lohnt sich der Vergleich,


Sehr wichtig, da sind öfter sehr raffinierte Anfütterer am Werke, Rolle in die Hand nehmen, verzückt sein, benebelt in der Wahrnehmung , sich vom Verkäufer im perfekten Taschengauklertrick einen Karton an die Kasse legen lassen, sowas soll schon vorkommen. 

Zu den Rollendifferenzierungen:
Nacharbeiten, Aufarbeiten, Erstwartung usw. bis zum von Hecht100+ beschriebenen maschinellen Einkurbeln lohnt sich schon sehr, wenn man sowas ansonsten nicht kaufen kann oder nicht mehr kaufen kann. Oder Anschaffungspreise von 69 zu 599 Taler im Raume stehen, den Einsparerlös finde ich schon nett für eine Stunde schrauben, terpenisieren u. schmieren.
Für die Fische des Lebens sich bestens gerüstet fühlen, dafür tue ich einiges. Ich habe gerne max. Reserven in der Rolle, vor allem wenn das gewichtsmäßig nichtmal sonderlich aufträgt. Billiger Knirschgusskratze- und Weichplastikwabbelkram törnt mich aber nur noch ab.
Ich bin aber überhaupt kein Glücksrad- oder Roulettespieler ("Mal sehen ob es langt, ob es durchhält"), die sehen das wahrscheinlich schon anders


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Schnupfen ... wahrscheinlich werde ich verenden ... man sieht sich dann im Nirvana!


Probier lieber erstmal den Zitronenhardcoregrog  oder die Scharfzwiebelsuppe ...


----------



## Andal

Vergehen tut es eh erst in einer Woche, oder in 7 Tagen. Jetzt wird erst mal mit Aspirin Complex und Wick Medi Night gegen die Symptome angegangen und ab morgen mit "Gesundsuppe" - aus Hühnerklein, Suppengrün, Zitronenschale, Gewürznelken, Ingwer und S&P... das heizt unglaublich ein und es schmeckt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hühnersuppe ist ja bekannt für seine heilende Wirkung.
Inwzischen weiß man auch warum - weil die Viecher während der Mast großzügig mit Antibiotikum gefüttert werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

In dem Falle hätte es wirklich einen Zusatznutzen, ein umfangreiches Combipräparat ! 

Aber Gesundsuppe ist auf dem Pfad in der richtigen Richtung ... 

Wobei, woher kam's, du warst doch gar nicht Winterangelrumsitzenarschabfrieren, oder?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hühnersuppe ist ja bekannt für seine heilende Wirkung.
> Inwzischen weiß man auch warum - weil die Viecher während der Mast großzügig mit Antibiotikum gefüttert werden.


In meinem Alter muss man nehmen, was hergeht. Und wenn es preiswert ist, umso besser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hühnersuppe ist ja bekannt für seine heilende Wirkung.
> Inwzischen weiß man auch warum - weil die Viecher während der Mast großzügig mit Antibiotikum gefüttert werden.


Es klappt aber auch mit Biobreulern.
@Waller Michel  Petri zur Nachtstrecke, schade dass du keine Fotos gemacht hast.

#Rollen
Wenn wer spass dran hat soll er das geschisse mit den Rollen ruhig machen, mir ist das bisschen freie Zeit dass ich habe zu kostbar um an Rollen rumzuhantieren - aber ich habe auch noch keinen Fisch wegen des Schnurreservoirs verloren. Vielleicht würde ich es dann anders sehen. Ob ich dem Fisch des Lebens gewappnet bin hängt für mich eher an den Kleinteilen als an der Rolle. Die Bremse ist normalerweise gutmütig eingestellt, für alles andere gibt es den Daumen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wenn selbst meine Lidl-Rolle nach fast 10 Jahren noch in der Lage ist, die Quappen und großen Brassen an der Elbe zu bewältigen, ohne jemals eine Wartung gesehen zu haben, mache ich mir bei anderen Herstellern keine Sorgen mehr. Bis zum heutigen Tage ist mir tatsächlich auch nur eine Rolle über den Jordan gegangen. @geomas kennt sie ja auch ganz gut, wie ich bereits gelesen hatte. Die noble Browning Backfire. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes........

Ansonsten wie immer: Der Kram ist Arbeitsgerät, muss meinen Anforderungen entsprechen. Knappe Schnurfassung (150m auf 0,20mm), einen Schnurzeinzug von Minimum 80 Zentimeter aufweisen und das Gewicht darf sich unterhalb 350 Gramm bewegen. Heckbremse ist natürlich Tabu. Alles andere, wie Kugellager, Bremsleistung oder irgendwelche "X-Clutch-Voodoo" sind mir komplett Banane. Umso weniger Technik verbaut ist, desto weniger Anfällig. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es klappt aber auch mit Biobreulern.
> @Waller Michel  Petri zur Nachtstrecke, schade dass du keine Fotos gemacht hast.
> 
> #Rollen
> Wenn wer spass dran hat soll er das geschisse mit den Rollen ruhig machen, mir ist das bisschen freie Zeit dass ich habe zu kostbar um an Rollen rumzuhantieren - aber ich habe auch noch keinen Fisch wegen des Schnurreservoirs verloren. Vielleicht würde ich es dann anders sehen. Ob ich dem Fisch des Lebens gewappnet bin hängt für mich eher an den Kleinteilen als an der Rolle. Die Bremse ist normalerweise gutmütig eingestellt, für alles andere gibt es den Daumen



Das nächste Mal nehme ich auf jeden Fall die Kamera mit ,hatte mich jetzt selbst geärgert .....
Danke für das Prtri 


LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Der Spruch "any reel will do the job" kommt ganz sicher nicht von Ungefähr!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Schnupfen ... wahrscheinlich werde ich verenden ... man sieht sich dann im Nirvana!



Gute Besserung und der Angler sollte in Walhalla an Odins Tafel sitzen    

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Heckbremse ist natürlich Tabu.


Frevler


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn selbst meine Lidl-Rolle nach fast 10 Jahren noch in der Lage ist, die Quappen und großen Brassen an der Elbe zu bewältigen, ohne jemals eine Wartung gesehen zu haben, mache ich mir bei anderen Herstellern keine Sorgen mehr.


Leider habe ich den Link verlegt aber die Lidlfreilaufrollen gibt/gab es auch bei Ali - zum fast gleichen Preis. Wenn da Browning, Nash, DAM drauf stehen würde würde sie locker 60 € kosten, Lidl nimmt große Mengen ab und kalkuliert sparsam - wohlwissenddass 98% der Rollenkäufer gleich ihre sonstigen Einkäufe mit erledigen. 





> Die noble Browning Backfire. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes........


Der Arbeitstitel war friendly fire


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es klappt aber auch mit Biobreulern.



Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs....... 
Broiler !


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs.......
> Broiler !


Hatte ich erst geschrieben aber dann dachte ich dass die Band wie im oi üblich den Namen verhunzt hat. (Vgl Springtoifel) 
^^ scusi!


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also meine ersten Recherchen haben ergeben, dass diese schönen Teiche auch der Obhut der NABU unterliegen. Aber mit der Aussage geb ich mich nicht geschlagen. Muss mal morgen telefonieren.
> Falls es dem mal wieder so ist, hab ich mal wieder Pech gehabt.
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe heute einige Telefonate wegen der Teichanlage, die ich gestern begutachtet habe, geführt. Letztendlich habe ich bei uns auf der Stadt angerufen, um mich zu erkunden wem die Teiche gehören. Ich wurde mit dem Bauamtsleiter verbunden, und er sagte mir, dass die Teichanlage der Stadt gehört. Zuvor hat das ganze
 der Nabu gehört, aber die hat das dann irgendwann
an die Stadt abgetreten. 
Auf meine Frage hin, ob ich da mal hin und wieder angeln kann sagte er ganz trocken, "Och, wenn sie mal ein paar Würmer da baden wollen, dann tun sie das ruhig. Ich hab da nichts dagegen." 
Da will ich doch mal sagen, dass ich so richtig Glück gehabt habe. Der einzige Nachteil ist, ich darf nicht direkt an die Teiche fahren. Ca. 20 Minuten Fußmarsch. Aber das nehme ich gern in Kauf, da ich keine 10 Minuten Anfahrt habe. 
Jetzt gilt es herauszufinden mit was die Teiche besetzt sind. Weißfisch ist vorhanden. Das hat mit ein Freund bestätigt. 
Aber was verbirgt sich da noch an Fischarten? Karpfen, Forellen, Schleien oder gar Raubfische? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leider habe ich den Link verlegt aber die Lidlfreilaufrollen gibt/gab es auch bei Ali - zum fast gleichen Preis. Wenn da Browning, Nash, DAM drauf stehen würde würde sie locker 60 € kosten, Lidl nimmt große Mengen ab und kalkuliert sparsam - wohlwissenddass 98% der Rollenkäufer gleich ihre sonstigen Einkäufe mit erledigen.
> Der Arbeitstitel war friendly fire


Die scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Weder Online noch im Markt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leider habe ich den Link verlegt aber die Lidlfreilaufrollen gibt/gab es auch bei Ali - zum fast gleichen Preis. Wenn da Browning, Nash, DAM drauf stehen würde würde sie locker 60 € kosten, Lidl nimmt große Mengen ab und kalkuliert sparsam - wohlwissenddass 98% der Rollenkäufer gleich ihre sonstigen Einkäufe mit erledigen.
> Der Arbeitstitel war friendly fire



Mit Browningrollen werde ich ohnehin nicht warm. Die Backfire hatte an der Elbe beim Trotten wegen großem Brassen gleich mal die Gretsche gemacht und die meisten neuen Modelle wiegen mehr als mein Hund. Das einzige interessante Modell an Rollen war die CK-Serie. Kam letztes Jahr raus, dieses Jahr nicht mal mehr im Katalog. Ohne Witz, wenn ich Teamangler werde, dann bei Rewe.

Was den Absatzhandel aus Fernost angeht: Ich bin gespannt, wie lange Chinesische Händler ihre Waren direkt ab Werk bei uns Anbieten können. Witzigerweise laufen da schon etwaige Überlegungen, aber Ali hat schon eine Antwort. Sie kaufen möglicherweise (in Gesprächen, alles nur Vermutungen) Ebay. Die wiederum Straucheln extrem, haben keinen CEO, fahren die Kiste gerade an die Wand. Wird eine heitere Zeit. 

Ich feier aber die Waren aus Übersee. 100 Quickchange Wirbel für 2 Euro, Speed Beads für nen Apfel und Bait Bands per Handschlag. Ich werde demnächst auch nochmals große Bestellung machen, einen besseren Schnitt bei gleicher Ware ( 7 FUCKING Schnellwechselwirbel bei Matrix für 3 Euro!!!).


----------



## yukonjack

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einige Telefonate wegen der Teichanlage, die ich gestern begutachtet habe, geführt. Letztendlich habe ich bei uns auf der Stadt angerufen, um mich zu erkunden wem die Teiche gehören. Ich wurde mit dem Bauamtsleiter verbunden, und er sagte mir, dass die Teichanlage der Stadt gehört. Zuvor hat das ganze
> der Nabu gehört, aber die hat das dann irgendwann
> an die Stadt abgetreten.
> Auf meine Frage hin, ob ich da mal hin und wieder angeln kann sagte er ganz trocken, "Och, wenn sie mal ein paar Würmer da baden wollen, dann tun sie das ruhig. Ich hab da nichts dagegen."
> Da will ich doch mal sagen, dass ich so richtig Glück gehabt habe. Der einzige Nachteil ist, ich darf nicht direkt an die Teiche fahren. Ca. 20 Minuten Fußmarsch. Aber das nehme ich gern in Kauf, da ich keine 10 Minuten Anfahrt habe.
> Jetzt gilt es herauszufinden mit was die Teiche besetzt sind. Weißfisch ist vorhanden. Das hat mit ein Freund bestätigt.
> Aber was verbirgt sich da noch an Fischarten? Karpfen, Forellen, Schleien oder gar Raubfische?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lass dir das mal schriftlich geben. Ich würde dem Braten nicht trauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Quickchange Wirbel für 2




Schick mal den Link bitte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ca. 20 Minuten Fußmarsch. Aber das nehme ich gern in Kauf, da ich keine 10 Minuten Anfahrt habe.
> 
> Gruß Jason



20 Minuten Fußmarsch? Das nennst du "in Kauf nehmen"? Ich würde nach 5 Minuten mit Stuhl und Futteral bei so einer Strecke tot umfallen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schick mal den Link bitte.



Die Quickies waren aus Ebay, hab mich im Preis aber getäuscht. Es waren knappe 4 Euro, wobei die alten Angebote raus sind. Das ist immer nen fliegender Wechsel bei den Asiaten.









						100pcs Linie Haken angeln Swivel Aktionsbereichs Ring Stecker Gummi 14mm  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 100pcs Linie Haken angeln Swivel Aktionsbereichs Ring Stecker Gummi 14mm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Lass dir das mal schriftlich geben. Ich würde dem Braten nicht trauen.


Die Gemeinde von Jason 1 ist so klein dass der Bauamtsleiter sich nirgendwo mehr blicken lassen könnte wenn er nicht dazu stehen würde 


Die Lidlrollen gibt es btw immer nur Amgebotsweise im Frühjahr, ich denke mal Ende Februar bis Ende März müsste es soweit sein.

@Fantastic Fishing  das hat Ali jetzt schon übergangen, direkt bei den Fabriken ordert man im Regelfall nicht mehr sondern bei einem von bazillionen Resellern


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 100pcs Linie Haken angeln Swivel Aktionsbereichs Ring Stecker Gummi 14mm  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 100pcs Linie Haken angeln Swivel Aktionsbereichs Ring Stecker Gummi 14mm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com




Dangggggeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dangggggeeeeeeeeeeeee



Kein Thema. Ich hab auch schon nen Maßband für die Challenge gefunden, liegt bei 5 Euro. Leider nicht in Grün, bereits ausverkauft.


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> Lass dir das mal schriftlich geben. Ich würde dem Braten nicht trauen.


Wir wohnen in einer kleinen Gemeinde. Ich kenne den Bauamtsleiter persönlich. Wir sind zwar nicht per Du, aber ich kenne auch sehr gut unseren Bürgermeister. Und mit dem bin ich per Du. Ich sehe da keine Probleme. Lasse es drauf ankommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 20 Minuten Fußmarsch? Das nennst du "in Kauf nehmen"? Ich würde nach 5 Minuten mit Stuhl und Futteral bei so einer Strecke tot umfallen!


Ich bin immer noch gut zu Fuß. Mein Schwiegervater hat noch einen alten Handkarren der gut in mein Kombi passt. 
Schon sind alle Probleme gelöst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wir wohnen in einer kleinen Gemeinde. Ich kenne den Bauamtsleiter persönlich. Wir sind zwar nicht per Du, aber ich kenne auch sehr gut unseren Bürgermeister. Und mit dem bin ich per Du. Ich sehe da keine Probleme. Lasse es drauf ankommen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


War ja nur gut gemeint. Du kennst doch die Pferde die vor der Apotheke...….


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf
Die Lidlrollen gibt es btw immer nur Amgebotsweise im Frühjahr, ich denke mal Ende Februar bis Ende März müsste es soweit sein.

Gabs bei uns in den beiden letzten Jahren nicht mehr, auch in Online Shop hab ich die nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Jason

Genau, wir sind hier eine kleine Familie. Jeder kennt jeden. Aber zur Absicherung werde ich noch mal mit dem Bürgermeister
sprechen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich war


yukonjack schrieb:


> Kochtopf
> Die Lidlrollen gibt es btw immer nur Amgebotsweise im Frühjahr, ich denke mal Ende Februar bis Ende März müsste es soweit sein.
> 
> Gabs bei uns in den beiden letzten Jahren nicht mehr, auch in Online Shop hab ich die nicht mehr gefunden.



Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon nachgesehen, die Originalen und grundsoliden Crivits waren nicht mehr im Sortiment. Scheint, als hätten wir beide vergebens gesucht. Ich nutze die Dinger super gerne für das Aalangeln oder Bimmeln an der Elbe. Schade drum, war viel Rolle, für wenig Geld!


----------



## Waller Michel

@jason 1 
Das klingt doch gut mit den Teichen! 
Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal angeln gehen !
Richtig gut wäre natürlich wenn man die ganz offiziell für paar Euro pachten könnte! 
Dann hättest du das alleinige Fischereirecht daran 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> War ja nur gut gemeint. Du kennst doch die Pferde die vor der Apotheke...….


Du hast auf alle Fälle Recht. Ich sichere mich schon ab. Dieses Traumgewässer quasi vor der Tür möchte ich mir nicht versauen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau, wir sind hier eine kleine Familie. Jeder kennt jeden. Aber zur Absicherung werde ich noch mal mit dem Bürgermeister
> sprechen
> Gruß Jason


Bier nicht vergessen.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @jason 1
> Das klingt doch gut mit den Teichen!
> Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal angeln gehen !
> Richtig gut wäre natürlich wenn man die ganz offiziell für paar Euro pachten könnte!
> Dann hättest du das alleinige Fischereirecht daran
> 
> LG Michael


Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt. Aber langsam mit den jungen Pferden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bier nicht vergessen.


Bestechungsbier


----------



## yukonjack

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @jason 1
> Das klingt doch gut mit den Teichen!
> Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal angeln gehen !
> Richtig gut wäre natürlich wenn man die ganz offiziell für paar Euro pachten könnte!
> Dann hättest du das alleinige Fischereirecht daran
> 
> LG Michael


Und damit auch das Wegerecht?


----------



## Waller Michel

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und damit auch das Wegerecht?


Sollte man denken ja ! Vom Prinzip ist es natürlich auch so !
Trotzdem gibt es da in jedem Bundesland unterschiedliche Gesetzgebungen ; aber nur zur Weitergabe des Wegerechtes !
Würde dann zB Gastangler betreffen. 
Ist aber recht kompliziert und länderspeziefig .

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war
> 
> 
> Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon nachgesehen, die Originalen und grundsoliden Crivits waren nicht mehr im Sortiment. Scheint, als hätten wir beide vergebens gesucht. Ich nutze die Dinger super gerne für das Aalangeln oder Bimmeln an der Elbe. Schade drum, war viel Rolle, für wenig Geld!


Ich habe zwei, da war es die letzten Jahre nicht notwendig zu gucken, gut zu wissen bzw schade


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1: Also ich finde, das klingt mal richtig gut! Ein Mann, ein Wort und darauf sollte man sich verlassen können. Hilfreich ist sicherlich, sich zu notieren, wer wann welche Auskunft gegeben hat. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß beim Erkunden dieses Gewässers. So was hat ja immer was von ner Schatzsuche an sich. Ein alter Teich, das klingt auch immer nach Schleien....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei, da war es die letzten Jahre nicht notwendig zu gucken, gut zu wissen bzw schade



Sehr Schade, ich hätte gerne noch 2 Rollen an Plumserruten für mitangeln wollende Freunde auf Lager gehabt. Seis drum, irgendwas wird sich schon für die anderen Knüppel empfehlen. Ich hab ja noch Zeit, um Freunde zu finden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehr Schade, ich hätte gerne noch 2 Rollen an Plumserruten für mitangeln wollende Freunde auf Lager gehabt. Seis drum, irgendwas wird sich schon für die anderen Knüppel empfehlen. Ich hab ja noch Zeit, um Freunde zu finden.


Du bist auf einem guten Weg 
Ich finde sie btw auch nicht mehr bei Ali, denke mal sie werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Wenn ich Freilaufrollen finde, die Russen mit "zuverlässig und stabil" bewertet haben kann ich gerne Meldung erstatten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist auf einem guten Weg
> Ich finde sie btw auch nicht mehr bei Ali, denke mal sie werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Wenn ich Freilaufrollen finde, die Russen mit "zuverlässig und stabil" bewertet haben kann ich gerne Meldung erstatten



Ich meine, da gabs auch was wegen "Plagiat". Die Crivits waren seinerzeit doch eine 1:1 Kopie der Sänger Freerunner. Wenn du was findest, schreiben. Wobei ich mir möglicherweise nach deinen Tests die "Jitsu" (so richtig?) gönnen könnte.


----------



## Jason

Ne, ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich da was erreichen konnte. Da kann man auch mal spontan zum fischen gehen. 
Natürlich werden da die langfristig geplanten Angeltouren nicht untergehen. Die Freude steigt von Tag zu Tag, da es bald wieder mit @Kochtopf zu einem Baggersee geht. Und den Döbelansitz an der Fulda kann ich auch kaum erwarten. 
Allerdings wird das in der nächsten Zeit nur immer Sonntags gehen. Heute war mein Bauleiter bei mir, und hat mir bei einem Bierchen klar gemacht, wieviel Arbeit mit meiner Terrasse noch auf mich zukommt. Ich kotze ab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meine, da gabs auch was wegen "Plagiat". Die Crivits waren seinerzeit doch eine 1:1 Kopie der Sänger Freerunner. Wenn du was findest, schreiben. Wobei ich mir möglicherweise nach deinen Tests die "Jitsu" (so richtig?) gönnen könnte.


Jitari  Link ist im Review. Ich glaube es war kein "Plagiat" sondern einfach die gleiche Rolle aber habe nix davon gehört bislang - hast du weitere Infos?


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @jason 1: Also ich finde, das klingt mal richtig gut! Ein Mann, ein Wort und darauf sollte man sich verlassen können. Hilfreich ist sicherlich, sich zu notieren, wer wann welche Auskunft gegeben hat. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß beim Erkunden dieses Gewässers. So was hat ja immer was von ner Schatzsuche an sich. Ein alter Teich, das klingt auch immer nach Schleien....


Das ist nun das spannenste an der Geschichte. Aber du hast Recht. Die Teiche riechen förmlich nach Schleie.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meine, da gabs auch was wegen "Plagiat". Die Crivits waren seinerzeit doch eine 1:1 Kopie der Sänger Freerunner. Wenn du was findest, schreiben. Wobei ich mir möglicherweise nach deinen Tests die "Jitsu" (so richtig?) gönnen könnte.




Die haben sich ja nicht großartig verändert:









						Sänger Freilaufrolle Sensitec Runner - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Sänger Freilaufrolle Sensitec Runner  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				












						Sänger Ultra Tec Runner 10 4000
					

Sänger      Ultra Tec Runner 10 4000     5,2:1 Übersetzung        Seidenweicher Rollenlauf dank 9+1 Kugellager!        Die neue Ultratec…




					www.nordfishing77.at
				












						Sänger Pro-T Black Runner 60
					

SÄNGER      PRO-T BLACK RUNNER 60         DIE PRO-T BLACK WIRD AUCH DICH ÜBERZEUGEN        Schon die Rutenserie Pro-T Black hat…




					www.nordfishing77.at


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jitari  Link ist im Review. Ich glaube es war kein "Plagiat" sondern einfach die gleiche Rolle aber habe nix davon gehört bislang - hast du weitere Infos?



Das stand damals in irgendeinem Forum, ist aber auch schon Jahre her. Ob der Sachverhalt stimmt? Keine Ahnung! Mir scheint auch eher eine Umstellung seitens Lidl für das Verschwinden der Rollen verantwortlich zu sein. Crivit-Angelkrams gibt es dort nämlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die haben sich ja nicht großartig verändert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sänger Freilaufrolle Sensitec Runner - Gerlinger.de
> 
> 
> ▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Sänger Freilaufrolle Sensitec Runner  günstig kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gerlinger.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sänger Ultra Tec Runner 10 4000
> 
> 
> Sänger      Ultra Tec Runner 10 4000     5,2:1 Übersetzung        Seidenweicher Rollenlauf dank 9+1 Kugellager!        Die neue Ultratec…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nordfishing77.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sänger Pro-T Black Runner 60
> 
> 
> SÄNGER      PRO-T BLACK RUNNER 60         DIE PRO-T BLACK WIRD AUCH DICH ÜBERZEUGEN        Schon die Rutenserie Pro-T Black hat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nordfishing77.at



Für mich sehen abseits von Heck und Frontbremse, sowie Freilauf, alle Rollen gleich aus. Ich kann mich nur an "Freerunner" Plagiat erinnern, das wabert richtig im Vakuum zwischen den Ohren. Wer weiß, vielleicht auch nur ne Fatamorgana.


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bier nicht vergessen.


Darum heisst er auch Biergermeister!


----------



## Jason

Das Rollenthema wird hier wieder heiß diskutiert. Also zum angeln kommt mir keine Rolle demnächst ins Haus. Die letzte war die Pin um an das Pin fischen mal zu schnuppern. Ansonsten bin ich satt. Mit meinen Shakespeare Rollen aus den 70er bin ich sehr zufrieden. Gekauft wird nur noch für die Vitrine. So wie gestern z.B.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab mir gestern auch ne neue Rolle bestellt:








						Grauvell Rolle Jinza Cross 1200 FD
					

10BB, Fassung 220m ø0.25er, Gewicht:250g Übersetzung: 1:6,0, Schnureinzug: 90cm - Verwindungsfreier hochbelastbarer Magnesium Körper - CNC Aluminium Spule - Fein e




					www.angelcenter-soest.de
				




Ne schön leichte Magnesiumrolle mit allem PiPaPo......mal kieken wie die so ist.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das stand damals in irgendeinem Forum, ist aber auch schon Jahre her. Ob der Sachverhalt stimmt? Keine Ahnung! Mir scheint auch eher eine Umstellung seitens Lidl für das Verschwinden der Rollen verantwortlich zu sein. Crivit-Angelkrams gibt es dort nämlich nicht mehr.


Ist den mit Lidl der Discounter gemeint? Ich kenne nur Angelsachen von Aldi.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das Rollenthema wird hier wieder heiß diskutiert. Also zum angeln kommt mir keine Rolle demnächst ins Haus. Die letzte war die Pin um an das Pin fischen mal zu schnuppern. Ansonsten bin ich satt. Mit meinen Shakespeare Rollen aus den 70er bin ich sehr zufrieden. Gekauft wird nur noch für die Vitrine. So wie gestern z.B.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Es gibt Rollen fürs Herz und Rollen für Sand Schlamm und Schleim- wir zanken hier um letztere, bei den ersteren herrscht weitestgehend Konsens ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ist den mit Lidl der Discounter gemeint? Ich kenne nur Angelsachen von Aldi.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Alle Discounter führen meines Wissens nach mittlerweile Saisonal etwas Angelgerät. Weißt du, was noch interessanter ist? Lidl und Aldi verkaufen sogar mehr Kleidung, wie KIK. Die Übernehmen irgendwann sogar noch die Marktanteile von Askari.


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jitari  Link ist im Review. Ich glaube es war kein "Plagiat" sondern einfach die gleiche Rolle aber habe nix davon gehört bislang - hast du weitere Infos?


Die beiden Rollen waren schon sehr sehr gleich , ich hab von beiden je 4 Stk. Für mich haben aber die Lidl Rollen einen besseren Eindruck gemacht. Die Sänger sind ausgeleiert und liegen bei mir nur noch in der Ecke. Die Crivit nutze ich bis zu 100 Angeltagen (Aal) im Jahr und kann nicht klagen.


----------



## Jason

Ach ja, ihr zankt euch doch nicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@Kochtopf 
Wenn Ihr auf der Suche nach preiswerten Freilaufrollen nicht fündig werdet, vielleicht ist die Kogha was für euch? 
Macht jetzt nicht einen soo schlechten Eindruck!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alle Discounter führen meines Wissens nach mittlerweile Saisonal etwas Angelgerät. Weißt du, was noch interessanter ist? Lidl und Aldi verkaufen sogar mehr Kleidung, wie KIK. Die Übernehmen irgendwann sogar noch die Marktanteile von Askari.


Damit ist meine Frage noch nicht korrekt beantwortet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Damit ist meine Frage noch nicht korrekt beantwortet.



Ok.

Jason, ich meine Lidl, den Discounter.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern auch ne neue Rolle bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauvell Rolle Jinza Cross 1200 FD
> 
> 
> 10BB, Fassung 220m ø0.25er, Gewicht:250g Übersetzung: 1:6,0, Schnureinzug: 90cm - Verwindungsfreier hochbelastbarer Magnesium Körper - CNC Aluminium Spule - Fein e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelcenter-soest.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne schön leichte Magnesiumrolle mit allem PiPaPo......mal kieken wie die so ist.


Hab auch ne Jinza Samba von Grauvell, macht nen Mega guten Eindruck von der Verarbeitung, war ein Geheimtipp vom Tackledealer hier im Ort. Lag sogar ne vollwertige zweitspule dabei. Preisleistung daumen hoch


----------



## geomas

Erstmal Glückwunsch an @jason 1 - super, das lief ja bombig in Sachen Teiche!
Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen ersten Bericht von den beiden Kleingewässern. 
Schade, daß Du so viel am Haus racken mußt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Jinza Samba von Grauvell, macht nen Mega guten Eindruck von der Verarbeitung, war ein Geheimtipp vom Tackledealer hier im Ort. Lag sogar ne vollwertige zweitspule dabei. Preisleistung daumen hoch




Sehr schön.  
Ich werde berichten falls es wen interessiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern auch ne neue Rolle bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauvell Rolle Jinza Cross 1200 FD
> 
> 
> 10BB, Fassung 220m ø0.25er, Gewicht:250g Übersetzung: 1:6,0, Schnureinzug: 90cm - Verwindungsfreier hochbelastbarer Magnesium Körper - CNC Aluminium Spule - Fein e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelcenter-soest.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne schön leichte Magnesiumrolle mit allem PiPaPo......mal kieken wie die so ist.



Für die Eigenschaften, nur 250 Gramm an Gewicht und sogar nen runden Schnurklipp (i love it). Feines Teil!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch an @jason 1 - super, das lief ja bombig in Sachen Teiche!
> Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen ersten Bericht von den beiden Kleingewässern.
> Schade, daß Du so viel am Haus racken mußt.



Was ja auch der Hammer wäre  wenn da Karauschen drin wären 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für die Eigenschaften, nur 250 Gramm an Gewicht und sogar nen runden Schnurklipp (i love it). Feines Teil!




Kommt wohl anne Feederrute.


----------



## Jason

Mein Sohn hat sich mal bei Aldi ein Futteral günstig gekauft. Wie lang es genau ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber eine 3,90m, 3teilige Matchrute passt da locker rein. Hat noch viele Taschen und ist zudem sehr robust. Ich mit meinem teuren Balzerfutteral stehe da im Schatten. Dieses kann längst nicht das bieten, was das Aldifutteral bieten kann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kommt wohl anne Feederrute.



Dit würd ik och so machen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Darum heisst er auch Biergermeister!


Ich bin nicht so für Bier, deshalb gehe ich lieber zum Burgermeister.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat sich mal bei Aldi ein Futteral günstig gekauft. Wie lang es genau ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber eine 3,90m, 3teilige Matchrute passt da locker rein. Hat noch viele Taschen und ist zudem sehr robust. Ich mit meinem teuren Balzerfutteral stehe da im Schatten. Dieses kann längst nicht das bieten, was das Aldifutteral bieten kann.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Glaube ich gerne! 
Aldi lässt die garantiert auch irgendwo in Fernost fertigen und die sind wirklich nicht verkehrt! 
Wenn es ne Nummer besser sein soll muss man schon Fox ,Daiwa oder so kaufen. ....kosten aber mindestens das doppelte. 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Schade, daß Du so viel am Haus racken mußt


Ich wollte das ja so. Die Terrasse ist nur ums Haus zugänglich. Tonnen von Material ums Haus schleppen. Aber durch meine Eigenleistung habe ich sehr viel Geld gespart. Und meine Knochen müssen leiden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte das ja so. Die Terrasse ist nur ums Haus zugänglich. Tonnen von Material ums Haus schleppen. Aber durch meine Eigenleistung habe ich sehr viel Geld gespart. Und meine Knochen müssen leiden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bring Dein Projekt in Ruhe zu Ende und dann gönnst Du den müden Knochen ihre verdiente Ruhepause am neu entdeckten Teich!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bring Dein Projekt in Ruhe zu Ende und dann gönnst Du den müden Knochen ihre verdiente Ruhepause am neu entdeckten Teich!


Die Teiche bekommen vor der Beendigung der Baustelle ein paar Besuche . 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Teiche bekommen vor der Beendigung der Baustelle ein paar Besuche .
> 
> Gruß Jason



Richtig so !
Das Leben muss auch noch was bieten neben der Arbeit!  Sonst verliert das Leben schnell seinen Sinn! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Richtig so !
> Das Leben muss auch noch was bieten neben der Arbeit!  Sonst verliert das Leben schnell seinen Sinn!
> 
> LG Michael


Das stimmt. Meine Frau und ich, wir sagen uns auch immer, "Wir haben doch auch noch ein Leben."

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Meine Frau und ich, wir sagen uns auch immer, "Wir haben doch auch noch ein Leben."
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wir kümmern uns um jeden in der Familie. Aber es sind doch auch noch andere da. Aber die sind wie immer beschäftigt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

yukonjack schrieb:


> War ja nur gut gemeint. Du kennst doch die Pferde die vor der Apotheke...….


Er wohnt eben nicht in einer Stadt oder schlimmeren Haufen.
Das ist noch eine ganz andere Lebensqualität


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Er wohnt eben nicht in einer Stadt oder schlimmeren Haufen.
> Das ist noch eine ganz andere Lebensqualität


Ja es ist eine total tolle Lebensqualität für jedes Brötchen 10km zu fahren


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja es ist eine total tolle Lebensqualität für jedes Brötchen 10km zu fahren



Dafür gibts auf dem Dorf Platz für sehr größe Tiefkühltruhen und evtl. gar ne echte Speisekammer.
Kenn ich so noch, auch die Räucherkammer auf dem Dachboden. 

„Lebensqualität” ist in verschiedenen Modellen lieferbar.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Dafür gibts auf dem Dorf Platz für sehr größe Tiefkühltruhen und evtl. gar ne echte Speisekammer.
> Kenn ich so noch, auch die Räucherkammer auf dem Dachboden.
> 
> „Lebensqualität” ist in verschiedenen Modellen lieferbar.



Sehe ich auch so ! Jeder wie er mag !
Ich persönlich fühle mich auch auf dem Land wohler ,aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Alles hat so seine Vor und Nachteile .....
Das ist sehr individuell! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wohne gerne auf dem Dorf aber mich schaudert es vor der Zeit wenn ich Kutschsklave vom Töpfchen bin. Hat viele Vorteile, aber ist eben manchmal auch zum kotzen


----------



## Piego93

Ich bin froh das Dorf und Stadt hier im Norden mehr oder weniger in einander übergehen.
Ich hab viel Familie auf dem Dorf, würde aber selbst nie dort hin ziehen.
Trotzdem weiß ich die Besuche dort sehr zu schätzen.
Von jedem etwas, so mag ich das


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wo steckt eigentlich unser @rustaweli ?
> Habe ich jetzt im neuen Jahr schon länger nicht mehr gelesen?
> 
> LG Michael



Den plagt der Alltag nach der Urlaubszeit. Schaffen, Familie, Verpflichtungen und und und. Kam nicht zum Lesen und hab jetzt 2 Tage gebraucht um den Ükel aufzuarbeiten. Ist ja mächtig was los. Der Prof kann wieder nicht maßhalten und beginnt des Neue gleich in unverschämter Fangvöllerei. Dann outen sich hier wunderbare Dokufilmer, es wird gefischt, bestellt und herrliche Diskussionen geführt.
Ich war nur einmal in meiner Abwesenheit angeln. Aber Wanderangeln auf Karpfen u Co mit Frolic. Auto abgestellt, ewig weit gelaufen und dann begonnen. Handvoll Futter rein, Rute hinterher, halbe Stunde und mehr warten. Weiter, und weiter und weiter um den Tag schlussendlich mit etwas längerer Sitzerei in Parkplatznähe ausklingen zu lassen. Alles jedoch ohne Bisse. Dachte ich mir aber schon vorher, hoffte jedoch auf einen Zufallstreffer beim Stalken.

Wünsch Euch Allen was!


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Den plagt der Alltag nach der Urlaubszeit. Schaffen, Familie, Verpflichtungen und und und. Kam nicht zum Lesen und hab jetzt 2 Tage gebraucht um den Ükel aufzuarbeiten. Ist ja mächtig was los. Der Prof kann wieder nicht maßhalten und beginnt des Neue gleich in unverschämter Fangvöllerei. Dann outen sich hier wunderbare Dokufilmer, es wird gefischt, bestellt und herrliche Diskussionen geführt.
> Ich war nur einmal in meiner Abwesenheit angeln. Aber Wanderangeln auf Karpfen u Co mit Frolic. Auto abgestellt, ewig weit gelaufen und dann begonnen. Handvoll Futter rein, Rute hinterher, halbe Stunde und mehr warten. Weiter, und weiter und weiter um den Tag schlussendlich mit etwas längerer Sitzerei in Parkplatznähe ausklingen zu lassen. Alles jedoch ohne Bisse. Dachte ich mir aber schon vorher, hoffte jedoch auf einen Zufallstreffer beim Stalken.
> 
> Wünsch Euch Allen was!


Schön das du dich trotz Stress mal wieder gemeldet hast! 
Mit dem Angeln ist es halt immer so eine Sache bei dem Wetter!  Da hatte ich auch schon einige Schneidertage ,das ist kein Kunststück! 
Trotzdem schön dich hier mal wieder zu lesen! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania




----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


>


?


----------



## Waller Michel

So endlich ist die Daiwa Powermach Feeder gekommen! 13' WG 150 Gramm .
Möchte ich in größeren Fliessgewässern und sehr großen Seen einsetzen als Zweitrute .


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So endlich ist die Daiwa Powermech Feeder gekommen! 13' WG 150 Gramm .
> Möchte ich in größeren Fliessgewässern und sehr großen Seen einsetzen als Zweitrute .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335653
> Anhang anzeigen 335654
> Anhang anzeigen 335655


Sehr schöne Rute.Viel Glück und Spaß damit.Freuen uns schon auf deinen Bericht wie dir Rute so ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rute.Viel Glück und Spaß damit.Freuen uns schon auf deinen Bericht wie dir Rute so ist.



Vielen lieben Dank! 
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie die Rute so ist ! Denke mal nächsten Monat werde ich damit an die Elbe paar Körbchen werfen  

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank!
> Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie die Rute so ist ! Denke mal nächsten Monat werde ich damit an die Elbe paar Körbchen werfen
> 
> LG Michael


Dann mal viel Spaß.Wo am der Elbe?


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß.Wo am der Elbe?



Och normal geh ich immer bei Wittenberge an die Elbe ,da ich mir ja sowieso die Jahreskarte für Brandenburg holen möchte, bestimmt dort !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich gucke gerade im TV die Trauerfeier von Jan Fedder ...........
Bis in den Tod hinein hatte der Mann Geschmack ! Deep Purple Child in Time ,war wohl sein Lieblingslied !

RIP


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Och normal geh ich immer bei Wittenberge an die Elbe ,da ich mir ja sowieso die Jahreskarte für Brandenburg holen möchte, bestimmt dort !
> 
> LG Michael



Warst du mal am Arendsee Angeln?Ich war da mal vor ca. zwanzig Jahren auf Hecht Angeln,habe auch zwei Hechte gefangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Keine Ahnung wer das was


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Warst du mal am Arendsee Angeln?Ich war da mal vor ca. zwanzig Jahren auf Hecht Angeln,habe auch zwei Hechte gefangen.


 Ja klar ! Habe gar nicht so weit von dort 6 Jahre gewohnt!  Der ist toll !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wer das was



Wer Deep Purple oder Jan Fedder ?


----------



## Ukel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wer das was


Dafür wohnst du zu weit im Süden


----------



## Waller Michel

Also Jan Fedder " das Boot "
Kennt man doch in ganz Deutschland oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich kenne das Boot aber den Bezug zum Ükel weil irgendein  Schauspieler zu seinen Ahnen abgeritten ist hat sich mir nicht erschlossen, danke für die Info


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Boot aber den Bezug zum Ükel weil irgendein  Schauspieler zu seinen Ahnen abgeritten ist hat sich mir nicht erschlossen, danke für die Info


Dann entschuldige ich mich für meinen Beitrag!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So endlich ist die Daiwa Powermech Feeder gekommen! 13' WG 150 Gramm .
> Möchte ich in größeren Fliessgewässern und sehr großen Seen einsetzen als Zweitrute .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335653
> Anhang anzeigen 335654
> Anhang anzeigen 335655




Ich muste auch erstmal googlen wer Jan Fedder ist.........


Warum soll die Powermesh Zweitrute werden?
Was für eine Feederrute nimmst du sonst?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Boot



Das Lied "Das Boot" oder das Traumschiff ???


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich muste auch erstmal googlen wer Jan Fedder ist.........
> 
> 
> Warum soll die Powermesh Zweitrute werden?
> Was für eine Feederrute nimmst du sonst?



Ich hab noch ne ganze Serie von Daiwa TD Feeder ,die verwende ich meist auf Wettkampf und einge Daiwa Aqualite Feederruten . 
Die sind in etwa vergleichbar ,nur hier gefällt mir der Griff besser! 
Mit Zweitrute meinte ich jetzt nicht schlechter von der Qualität, sondern ne zweite Rute in der Länge mit dem selben WG .
War also nicht negativ gemeint 
Ist das selbe Carbon wie die Aqualite ......dürfte sich nicht viel nehmen denke ich? 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Lied "Das Boot" oder das Traumschiff ???


 jetzt wollt ihr mich aber veräppeln oder


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nö.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.


Hmmmmm .......grübel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab gerade nen Anruf aus Südafrika wegen meinem Method Feeder Futter bekommen, als Feedback. In Südafrika wird den Fischen der 16er-Haken Method MIx serviert. Unfassbar.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Ihr ahnt wie mein samstäglicher Angelausflug geendet ist ?!?
Eigentlich wie immer in letzter Zeit; viel gefroren und nix gefangen..
Und das, obwohl ich gegen Ende noch geschummelt habe und nen 8er mit Dendrostücken garniert an der Buhne hab langtreiben lassen.
Mein etwas schwerere und dafür kürzere Reisebolo hats mir fast aus der Hand geblasen - war irgendwie sportlich.

Endlich mal wieder ne Rollendiskussion - da kann ich nicht anders...

Geld nehmen, Shimano kaufen und glücklich sein...

Da weiß ich, das meine Rolle von sozialversicherten Shimanomitarbeitern in Shimano Kitteln hergestellt wird, deren Kinder die Shimano Schule besuchen und in der Shimano Klinik behandelt werden.. 

Sehr gute Firma mit tollen Rollen zum günstigen Preis..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nen Anruf aus Südafrika wegen meinem Method Feeder Futter bekommen, als Feedback. In Südafrika wird den Fischen der 16er-Haken Method MIx serviert. Unfassbar.




Gibts da überhaupt Güstern???


duckundwech..........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibts da überhaupt Güstern???
> 
> 
> duckundwech..........



Groß wie Nashörner, mit Flossen wie Drachenflügel!


----------



## Andal

Zur Feederrute: Entjungfere sie mal anständig. An meiner hat als erster Fisch ein Aal gebissen - seit dem ist sie irgendwie von keinem guten Zauber belegt. 

Zu Jan Fedder: Über die (meisten) Toten nix schlechtes. Er war ja wohl eher so eine Art "Walter Sedlmeier des Nordens" - fand ihn eigentlich ganz lustig.


----------



## rustaweli

So, gerade eben mal bei einem Händler zwecks Picker angerufen. 3 günstige Einstiegsmodelle stehen zur Verfügung, aber bei keiner ist angegeben ob Glas oder Kohlespitzen, sowie die Stärken. Sehr freundlicher Mitarbeiter, stürmt jetzt ins Lager und ruft mich in ca 15 Minuten zurück. Bin gespannt. Ob es eine wird, weiß ich zwar auch nicht recht, aber man kann sich ja schon mal informieren und den Tackleaffen halt so etwas füttern


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo Leute, kurze Rolleninfo, heute eine 5000er China - Freilaufrolle mit 10 Kugellagern zur Durchsicht bekommen. Kostenpunkt ca 25 EUR lt Kollege. Fettinhalt der Rolle ca Kaffeelöffelstielspitze bedeckt. Und die Freilaufvorrichtung springt bei Belastung über. Nennt sich SW 50. Also so wie sie im Moment darsteht nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nen Anruf aus Südafrika wegen meinem Method Feeder Futter bekommen, als Feedback. In Südafrika wird den Fischen der 16er-Haken Method MIx serviert. Unfassbar.



Im Ernst mal - coole Sache dass dein Blog so ne Reichweite hat.    
Konnte der deutsch und alles lesen?


----------



## Andal

Dieser Affe, wenn einen reitet...

Ich brauche sie zwar nicht dringend, aber wenn es sie dann nicht mehr gibt, beiss ich mir vermutlich wieder selber in den Hintern. Um kleine Grundelchen in den Kehrströmungen sanft zu zupfen, oder sie mal in den kleinen Dellen am flachen Flussgrund abzulegen. Da hat sich mein Liebeling zwar schon bestens bewährt. Aber haben ist immer sinnvoller, als wollen und so ein Zweitstock schadet niemals! 









						DAM  EFFZETTZander Float Rute - 2,75m oder 3,00m / -10g - Zanderrute / Angelrute  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie DAM  EFFZETTZander Float Rute - 2,75m oder 3,00m / -10g - Zanderrute / Angelrute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Ernst mal - coole Sache dass dein Blog so ne Reichweite hat.
> Konnte der deutsch und alles lesen?


Kann Öfföff Deutsch? Wird schon reichen XD


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Ernst mal - coole Sache dass dein Blog so ne Reichweite hat.
> Konnte der deutsch und alles lesen?



War ein Auswanderer aus Deutschland, der seit nunmehr 15 Jahren in Südafrika lebt. Habs über Google gecheckt, stimmt soweit alles, ich kenne jetzt sogar die Stadt. Bei 5000 Nutzern aufwärts sind aber auch viele andere Nationen unter den Lesern vertreten. Nur ruft da keiner von an. 

So sah das die letzten beiden Monate aus (Südamerika sind wohl alles Raubfischangler):


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Geld nehmen, Shimano kaufen und glücklich sein...
> 
> Da weiß ich, das meine Rolle von sozialversicherten Shimanomitarbeitern in Shimano Kitteln hergestellt wird, deren Kinder die Shimano Schule besuchen und in der Shimano Klinik behandelt werden..
> 
> Sehr gute Firma mit tollen Rollen zum günstigen Preis..



Bloss schade, das die Firmenloyalität dann bei Reklamationen nicht zum traditionellen Seppuku mit dem Original-Shimano-Dönermesser reicht.  
Spass beiseite, seh ich ähnlich, bloss in der Daiwa/Okuma Variante.


----------



## rustaweli

Das ging aber schnell, toller Service!
Problem - bei 2 von 3 Ruten sind es Kohlespitzen. Bei einer(DAM) sind es 3 Glasspitzen, aber allgemein stärker (wirkend?) als bei der Daiwa oder Cormoran. Und nu? Nach einem Video vom Illner denke ich aber Glas an einer Picker zu brauchen. Mensch Mensch.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell, toller Service!
> Problem - bei 2 von 3 Ruten sind es Kohlespitzen. Bei einer(DAM) sind es 3 Glasspitzen, aber allgemein stärker (wirkend?) als bei der Daiwa oder Cormoran. Und nu? Nach einem Video vom Illner denke ich aber Glas an einer Picker zu brauchen. Mensch Mensch.


Ich bevorzuge beim echten Pickern die mit Glasspitzen. Sie sind nicht nur empfindlicher in der Bissanzeige, sondern auch solider vom Material her, können auch mehr ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell, toller Service!
> Problem - bei 2 von 3 Ruten sind es Kohlespitzen. Bei einer(DAM) sind es 3 Glasspitzen, aber allgemein stärker (wirkend?) als bei der Daiwa oder Cormoran. Und nu? Nach einem Video vom Illner denke ich aber Glas an einer Picker zu brauchen. Mensch Mensch.



Karbon bei kleinen Fischen und schnellen Bissen, sowie Strömung beim Pickern. Glas bei Satzkarpfen, Schleien, Brassen, bisweilen auch Alanden und dergleichen im Stillwasser. Für Anfänger, respektive nicht so versessene ist Glas die beste Lösung. Weniger Bruchgefahr, günstig in der Nachbeschaffung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Dieser Affe, wenn einen reitet...
> 
> Ich brauche sie zwar nicht dringend, aber wenn es sie dann nicht mehr gibt, beiss ich mir vermutlich wieder selber in den Hintern. Um kleine Grundelchen in den Kehrströmungen sanft zu zupfen, oder sie mal in den kleinen Dellen am flachen Flussgrund abzulegen. Da hat sich mein Liebeling zwar schon bestens bewährt. Aber haben ist immer sinnvoller, als wollen und so ein Zweitstock schadet niemals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM  EFFZETTZander Float Rute - 2,75m oder 3,00m / -10g - Zanderrute / Angelrute  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie DAM  EFFZETTZander Float Rute - 2,75m oder 3,00m / -10g - Zanderrute / Angelrute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de



Wenn die Angaben stimmen, ist das aber ein recht schweres Ding..


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Bloss schade, das die Firmenloyalität dann bei Reklamationen nicht zum traditionellen Seppuku mit dem Original-Shimano-Dönermesser reicht.
> Spass beiseite, seh ich ähnlich, bloss in der Daiwa/Okuma Variante.



In der 80ern hatten die den besten nur möglichen Service - da ist leider nicht viel von übrig..
Trotzdem gute Rollen und eine sozial engagierte Firma.
Daiwa (ss260..) oder Okuma sind halt die beiden anderen Hersteller die wirklich Hersteller sind.
Es gäbe eigentlich noch einen Vierten, OMOTO ,von dem ich kaufen würde, aber die sind hier nicht vertreten.. .


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn die Angaben stimmen, ist das aber ein recht schweres Ding..


Abwarten... ich rechne mit einem etwas höheren Glasanteil. Nicht unbedingt das Wunder am Spinnplatz, aber beim Ansitz stört mich das nicht. Im Gegentum. Bei sachten Würfen - und mehr brauche ich nicht - sollte sie auch mehr als das angegebene Wurfgewicht schaffen.

Du kannst dich sicher noch an die feinen Zander-Naturköderruten der Holländer erinnern. So in etwa schätze ich sie ein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich erinnere mich an so spezielle Zanderruten von Shimano, die fischten eigentlich alle, entweder Diaflash oder Twin Power glaube ich, und obwohl ich beide hatte, waren die zu wabbelig für mich. Aber über 200gr für ne 3m Gerte wäre mir heutzutage zu schwer.
OK - wenn der 95er Waller einsteigt, muß man sich um die Rute keine Sorgen machen..


----------



## Piego93

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Karbon bei kleinen Fischen und schnellen Bissen, sowie Strömung beim Pickern. Glas bei Satzkarpfen, Schleien, Brassen, bisweilen auch Alanden und dergleichen im Stillwasser. Für Anfänger, respektive nicht so versessene ist Glas die beste Lösung. Weniger Bruchgefahr, günstig in der Nachbeschaffung.



Meine erste Winkelpicker von 2006/7 ist auch vom Griff bis zur Spitze Glasfaser und ich kann mich dem nur anschließen.
Trotzdem habe ich bemerkt, das an den Wechselspitzen mehr Verschleiß entsteht, als an meinen Carbonpeitschen.
Sprich, die Spitzen Rutschen etwas umher beim Auswerfen von etwas größeren Futterkörben.
Kann aber auch am Zahn der Zeit liegen.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> In der 80ern hatten die den besten nur möglichen Service - da ist leider nicht viel von übrig..
> Trotzdem gute Rollen und eine sozial engagierte Firma.
> Daiwa (ss260..) oder Okuma sind halt die beiden anderen Hersteller die wirklich Hersteller sind.
> Es gäbe eigentlich noch einen Vierten, OMOTO ,von dem ich kaufen würde, aber die sind hier nicht vertreten.. .



Dann müßte jetzt ja auch wieder Cormoran mit rein. Mir kann niemand mehr erzählen das die nicht voll eins sind neuerdings/mittlerweile. Gleiche Webaufmachung 1:1, gleiches Impressum, bzw Firmensitz usw.!


----------



## Andal

Piego93 schrieb:


> Meine erste Winkelpicker von 2006/7 ist auch vom Griff bis zur Spitze Glasfaser und ich kann mich dem nur anschließen.
> Trotzdem habe ich bemerkt, das an den Wechselspitzen mehr Verschleiß entsteht, als an meinen Carbonpeitschen.
> Sprich, die Spitzen Rutschen etwas umher beim Auswerfen von etwas größeren Futterkörben.
> Kann aber auch am Zahn der Zeit liegen.


Das kriegst du von Anfang an, oder eben bei Bedarf, mit stinknormalem Kerzenwachs in den Griff. Einfach die Spitzen an der Verbindung damit einreiben und sie saugen sich satt an UND lassen sich wieder sauber lösen. Auch bei allen anderen Steckverbindungen an der Rute ein prima Mittel.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber über 200gr für ne 3m Gerte wäre mir heutzutage zu schwer.
> OK - wenn der 95er Waller einsteigt, muß man sich um die Rute keine Sorgen machen..


200 gr. kann ich grad noch so stemmen!     

Aber der Küchenwaller, oder der Flusskarpfen beim Döbelfischen ist bei mir auch im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Minimax

[QUOTE="rhinefisher, post: 4999863, member: ]
Daiwa (ss260..) oder Okuma sind halt die beiden anderen Hersteller die wirklich Hersteller sind.
[/QUOTE]

Precisely.


----------



## Kneto

Beim Thema Rollen bin ich zu 99% Shimano Nutzer. Allerdings da auch wieder zu 95% Nutzer der ersten AERO GT Serie & Carbomatic (Friedensware), respektive Baitrunner und Kampfbremsrollen. Bisher hatte ich bei diesen Youngtimern keine Ausfälle und wenn doch greife ich auf mein Lager zurück oder ich versuche an Ersatzteile zu kommen, was bei diesen Rollen nicht all zuschwer ist. Das restliche 1% besteht aus Daiwa und Ali-Rollen, man muss ja auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Da ich vorwiegend mit älteren/schlichten Ruten fische, passen meines Erachtens Moderne Rollen nicht dazu, die haben mir zu viel bling-bling.

PS: Natürlich habe ich auch noch ein paar Eisenschweine der Marke ABU Garcia, hier sind es die Cardinal 55/57 & die Cardinal C4X die ich mein Herz geschlossen habe.


----------



## Andal

Bei den Rollen ist es doch so, dass man eine 50 - 100 € Rolle kaum per leichtem Spinnfischen und moderatem Coarsfishing ruinieren kann. Beim schweren Feedern, beim Karpfenfischen mit hohen Gewichten und maximalen Wurfweiten, kurzum bei allen derberen Methoden mag es anders aussehen. Da ist es zwar geil, aber wirklich nicht nötig, wenn man sich mit der höchsten greifbaren Qualität eindeckt. Eine Rolle aus dem o.a. Segment wird, wenn man nicht grad mit dem Auto drüber fährt, auch noch die Kinder bedienen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Dieser Affe, wenn einen reitet...
> 
> Ich brauche sie zwar nicht dringend, aber wenn es sie dann nicht mehr gibt, beiss ich mir vermutlich wieder selber in den Hintern. Um kleine Grundelchen in den Kehrströmungen sanft zu zupfen, oder sie mal in den kleinen Dellen am flachen Flussgrund abzulegen. Da hat sich mein Liebeling zwar schon bestens bewährt. Aber haben ist immer sinnvoller, als wollen und so ein Zweitstock schadet niemals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM  EFFZETTZander Float Rute - 2,75m oder 3,00m / -10g - Zanderrute / Angelrute  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie DAM  EFFZETTZander Float Rute - 2,75m oder 3,00m / -10g - Zanderrute / Angelrute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de



Ich hatte die Rute in der 3 Meter Version einen Tag gefischt! Gehört meinem Cousin! 
War absolut begeistert! Zwar kein Fliegengewicht; wie hier auch schon beschrieben, aber trotzdem eine sehr schöne und gute Rute mit Rückrad und ner weichen aber nicht wackeligen Action! 
Habe selbst noch 2 andere Effzet Spinnruten ,mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden bin Preis/Leistung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann müßte jetzt ja auch wieder Cormoran mit rein. Mir kann niemand mehr erzählen das die nicht voll eins sind neuerdings/mittlerweile. Gleiche Webaufmachung 1:1, gleiches Impressum, bzw Firmensitz usw.!



Cormoran stellt das Vertriebsnetz/den Vertrieb für Daiwa in Deutschland, daher selbes Impressum und Internetseite.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Cormoran stellt das Vertriebsnetz/den Vertrieb für Daiwa in Deutschland, daher selbes Impressum und Internetseite.



Ich glaube da geht mehr, nur aus Marketinggründen stellt man dies so dar. Ist doch überall so, selbst Daimler verbaut Renaultmotoren. Oder meine Firma - wieviel "gemeinsame" Projekte wir mit anderen haben, auch entwicklungstechnisch….^^, aber trotzdem


----------



## Andal

Bei Ruten, oder Kleinzeug, nach eingehender vorheriger Besichtigung, kann man über Cormoran ja noch reden. Aber bei Rollen von C. wäre wirklich jedes Wort zu viel!


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Cormoran stellt das Vertriebsnetz/den Vertrieb für Daiwa in Deutschland, daher selbes Impressum und Internetseite.



Genau! 
Und versuchen auch ein bisschen vom Image von Daiwa zu profitieren! 
Indem man zB schreibt Daiwa/Cormoran. 

Ein älterer Rutenbauer hat mir aber gesagt das Cormoran versucht einiges zu kopieren bei den Ruten, allerdings mit Carbon jeweils eine Stufe darunter SM 20 und SM 24 Carbon. ....trotzdem sind einige Ruten wohl mittlerweile ganz akzeptabel! Im Wallerbereich zB hat man 1:1 kopiert! 

Bei den Rollen würde ich die Finger weg lassen!  Sehen gut aus!  Sind billig! 
Aber wenn man die Bewertungen im Netz liest, immer noch der selbe Schrott wie früher! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich glaube da geht mehr, nur aus Marketinggründen stellt man dies so dar. Ist doch überall so, selbst Daimler verbaut Renaultmotoren. Oder meine Firma - wieviel "gemeinsame" Projekte wir mit anderen haben, auch entwicklungstechnisch….^^, aber trotzdem



Daiwa greift höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Außendienstmitarbeiter und das Netzwerk von Cormoran zurück, muss sich also in Deutschland nicht mehr mit eigenen Mitarbeitern, Retouren, Support und Gedönse rumschlagen. Ich wüsste auch nicht, welche Zusammenarbeit zwischen einem Global Player und einer fast bedeutungslosen Marke wie Cormoran, für Daiwa von Vorteil sein könnte. Cormoran besitzt keine eigenen Werke, kein starkes Brand, ist kein Marktführer, steht auch nicht für Innovationen oder einem direkten Draht zu einer riesigen Community. Sie spielen weder eine Rolle im Spinnfischen, noch Friedfischangeln oder Meeresangeln.


----------



## Waller Michel

Es gab auch mal ( glaube aber nicht mehr? )
Team Cormoran, die waren beim Spinnfischen und paar Disziplinen Meeresangeln dabei! Horst Hennings war dort sogar dabei. ........aber ich glaube  damit konnte selbst Er nix angeln 


LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja es ist eine total tolle Lebensqualität für jedes Brötchen 10km zu fahren


Das widerliche magenverstimmende Kaufzeugs?
Die backt man doch heute wieder selber, in bester Hausmacherqualität ala DDR-Rezeptur !


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich zitiere einfach mal @Bimmelrudi sinngemäß: in der genannten  Preisklasse nehmen sich die Rollen nicht viel und es ist weitestgehend egal welche man nimmt (und iirc stellt okuma nicht mehr selberbher), wenn Daiwa Cormoran gekauft hätte würden sie mE drauf achten Cormoran als gut undngünstig marke zu positionieren alles ander wäre recht sinnfrei


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das widerliche magenverstimmende Kaufzeugs?
> Die backt man doch heute wieder selber, in bester Hausmacherqualität ala DDR-Rezeptur !


Wenn man Die Zeit hat..  werde sicher mal sauerteig seiner ansetzen aber nicht in absehbarer Zeit


----------



## rhinefisher

Cormoran war ja mal ne deutsche Handelsfirma mit großem Marktanteil, bis die von Daiwa irgendwie geschluckt wurden.
Heute für mich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Cormoran war ja mal ne deutsche Handelsfirma mit großem Marktanteil, bis die von Daiwa irgendwie geschluckt wurden.
> Heute für mich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.



Glaube ich nicht. Die durchaus schlechte Internetseite spricht für eine deutsche Firma.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nen Anruf aus Südafrika wegen meinem Method Feeder Futter bekommen, als Feedback. In Südafrika wird den Fischen der 16er-Haken Method MIx serviert. Unfassbar.


Welchen Fischen denn und wie , das ist noch spannender? 
Bei Kilifischen z.B. stelle ich mir das schwierig vor


----------



## rhinefisher

Gerade im unteren Segment gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede - ne 30€ Shimano ist nur mit ganz wenigen Konkurrenzmodellen zu vergleichen.
Vor wenigen Jahren hatte mein Lieblingshändler einen Schwung DAM Quick irgendwas zu 20€ statt 30€ und hat mir das letzte Dutzend für nen Hunni überlassen.
Die habe ich dann an Kinder verschenkt.
Wenn ich recht informiert bin, hat nicht Eine den Sommer überlebt..
Alle Catanas die ich verschenkt habe, laufen, so ich denn recht informiert bin, noch heute..
Die machen bei Shimpansky auch im untern Bereich haltbares Zeug.
Mir fehlt aber, und das ist ja durchaus ein Faktor, die Kohle für Experimente.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aber haben ist immer sinnvoller, als wollen und so ein Zweitstock schadet niemals!


Ob die dir gefällt, bei dem Preis, dem hohen Rutengewicht und dem zarten WG?

Aber wenigstens lange retournierbar, das hast du schon mal richtig gemacht:  
In der Richtung mit doppelten Netz+Boden spiele ich auch am liebsten den Neugierigen ...


*                Widerrufsbelehrung*



 
Frist
 
Rücksendekosten
1 Monat 
Käufer zahlt Rückversand


----------



## Andal

Wir haben ja zum Glück eine Auswahl, die für alle etwas bereithält.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob die dir gefällt, bei dem Preis, dem hohen Rutengewicht und dem zarten WG?
> 
> Aber wenigstens lange retournierbar, das hast du schon mal richtig gemacht:
> In der Richtung mit doppelten Netz+Boden spiele ich auch am liebsten den Neugierigen ...
> 
> 
> *                Widerrufsbelehrung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frist
> 
> Rücksendekosten
> 1 Monat
> Käufer zahlt Rückversand




Klar... mein Liebeling wiegt die Hälfte, kostete aber auch ein Vielfaches. Da ist der nackte Blank schon zweimal so teuer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Abwarten... ich rechne mit einem etwas höheren Glasanteil. Nicht unbedingt das Wunder am Spinnplatz, aber beim Ansitz stört mich das nicht. Im Gegentum. Bei sachten Würfen - und mehr brauche ich nicht - sollte sie auch mehr als das angegebene Wurfgewicht schaffen.
> Du kannst dich sicher noch an die feinen Zander-Naturköderruten der Holländer erinnern. So in etwa schätze ich sie ein.


Ich habe viele solche Leicht-WG Ruten über ebay wieder zurückgeschickt ... meist waren sie nachgewogen noch schwerer. Wenn ich da einen Alu-RH sehe ...  



Andal schrieb:


> Klar... mein Liebeling wiegt die Hälfte, kostete aber auch ein Vielfaches. Da ist der nackte Blank schon zweimal so teuer.



Also für so eine erbauliche Angelei braucht man eine Sonderaufbau-Rute aus einem Fliegenblank (sic!)
oder eben was hochklassiges vom P/L-Sieger 





__





						DAIWA Deutschland -  - LEXA SPIN - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				



11113-301    LXS 30G    3.00    10-30g    Rute=150g    157cm    2-tlg    9-Ringe     UVP €161.00
Zum weniger als halben Preis bei Modellräumung ist sowas ein Schnapper
(sowas ging die letzten Jahre auf 59-69€ raus),
und das Gewicht 150g(!) bei immerhin einigem Griffmaterial+Kork dürfte auch stimmen.
Ich habe fast alle ab 8ft aufwärts davon (bzw. noch einige frühere Modelle mehr) in den diversen Jahrgängen, best blanks ever, für jeden Fisch.

Nicht so knallig und hart wie die 500+€ Topend-Spinnrutenklasse von Daiwa,Shimano usw., genauso leicht oder sogar leichter(!) - samt echtem Griff, Preis in der Mittelpreislage, Sonderaktionen zum regelmäßigen Abverkauf, was will man anderes mehr!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also für so eine erbauliche Angelei braucht man eine Sonderaufbau-Rute aus einem Fliegenblank (sic!)
> oder eben was hochklassiges vom P/L-Sieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAIWA Deutschland -  - LEXA SPIN - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.daiwa.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11113-301    LXS 30G    3.00    10-30g    Rute=150g    157cm    2-tlg    9-Ringe     UVP €161.00
> Zum weniger als halben Preis bei Modellräumung ist sowas ein Schnapper
> (sowas ging die letzten Jahre auf 59-69€ raus),
> und das Gewicht 150g(!) bei immerhin einigem Griffmaterial+Kork dürfte auch stimmen.
> Ich habe fast alle ab 8ft aufwärts davon (bzw. noch einige frühere Modelle mehr) in den diversen Jahrgängen, best blanks ever, für jeden Fisch.
> 
> Nicht so knallig und hart wie die 500+€ Topend-Spinnrutenklasse von Daiwa,Shimnano usw., genauso leicht oder sogar leichte





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also für so eine erbauliche Angelei braucht man eine Sonderaufbau-Rute aus einem Fliegenblank (sic!)
> oder eben was hochklassiges vom P/L-Sieger
> Ich habe viele solche leichten Ruten über ebay wieder zurückgeschickt ... meist waren sie noch schwerer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAIWA Deutschland -  - LEXA SPIN - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.daiwa.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11113-301    LXS 30G    3.00    10-30g    Rute=150g    157cm    2-tlg    9-Ringe     UVP €161.00
> Zum weniger als halben Preis bei Modellräumung ist sowas ein Schnapper
> (sowas ging die letzten Jahre auf 59-69€ raus),
> und das Gewicht 150g(!) bei immerhin einigem Griffmaterial+Kork dürfte auch stimmen.
> Ich habe fast alle ab 8ft aufwärts davon (bzw. noch einige frühere Modelle mehr) in den diversen Jahrgängen, best blanks ever, für jeden Fisch.
> 
> Nicht so knallig und hart wie die 500+€ Topend-Spinnrutenklasse von Daiwa,Shimnano usw., genauso leicht oder sogar leichter, Preis in der Mittelpreislage, Sonderaktionen zum regelmäßigen Abverkauf, was will man anderes mehr!


Ich will mir einbilden, dass es passt. 

Und wenn nicht, dann geht sie entweder retour, oder wird vertickt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> wenn Daiwa Cormoran gekauft hätte würden sie mE drauf achten Cormoran als gut undngünstig marke zu positionieren alles ander wäre recht sinnfrei


Die Konkurrenz liegt laut etlichen Händleraussagen klar auf dem Tisch:


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gerade im unteren Segment gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede - ne 30€ Shimano ist nur mit ganz wenigen Konkurrenzmodellen zu vergleichen.


Die Shimano P3/P4 Rollen von Alivio bis Catana Nexave, die spielen den Händlern das meiste Geld ein und sind Marktführer, was Verkaufszahlen und Händererlös betrifft. Diese Rollen haben eine sehr gute Mundpropaganda und sind am Wasser auch wirklich oft zu sehen.
Dagegen kann Cormoran-Rollenzeugs mit nochmal 10€ weniger bei vielen Käufern eine Sparoption sein (für den absoluten Billighuber und trotzdem "Marke") ,
oben drüber hat Daiwa-Globeride ja noch reichlich LT-Modelle für alle Preislevel hoch hinaus (die großteils supergünstig aus Vietnam kommen).


----------



## Minimax

Herrje, vielen lieben Dank Jungs, Durch das ganze Rollengequatsche hier musste ich aufm Heimweg beim Angelladen einkehren und ein Pärchen Emcast Lt s befreien und ihnen ein neues Heim bieten. Sind schon wesentlich geschmeidiger als meine alten Longbows, aber das sind immer so Nachrationalisierungen. Ehrlich gesagt find ich sie ein bisschen geil, plus sie haben ne Metallersatzspule. Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme sie mit Futter oder Tulipschmonz einzucremen...


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja es ist eine total tolle Lebensqualität für jedes Brötchen 10km zu fahren


Veto. Wir haben in unserem schönen Dorf einen kleinen Bauernladen, der so fast alles wichtige bietet. Morgens frische Brötchen, Wurst, Fleisch, Gemüse und sogar Bier. Es ist ein Spargel und Erdbeerhof mit eigenen Schweinen und Charolais Rindern. Gut, die Preise sind etwas höher, aber es ist alles zu 100% Bio. Und das hat heutzutage seinen Preis.
@Kochtopf warst du nicht mal in dem Laden, wie du auf dem Ponyhof warst? Ich gehe auf das Thema Dorfleben noch mal ein
weil ich mich dazu noch nicht geäußert hatte. Habe zwar viele Jahre in der Stadt gewohnt, aber hier auf dem Dorf fühle ich mich viel wohler. Durch unser Örtchen fließt die Warme, wo ich angeln gehen kann und wir haben in unseren knapp 400 Seelendorf sogar ein beheiztes Schwimmbad.
Und das geilste ist, seit gestern habe ich am Rand vom Nebenort zwei schöne Teiche, die ich beangeln darf. Ich denke mal, am Sonntag geht es das erste mal dort hin. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hier kriegt mich keiner mehr weg.

Gruß Jason

Edit, eine DHL Station hat der Laden auch. Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Das Daiwa nur das Netzwerk Vertrieb von Cormoran nutzt, glaube ich nicht mehr. Warum soll auch ein wie hier genannter "Big Player" auf ne "Nischennummer" wie Cormoran zurückgreifen? Das könnten die doch besser und bräuchten dafür Cormoran wahrlich nicht. Auch wird die GmbH als Daiwa-Cormoran geführt, Selbst die Jahresbilanzen werden im Bundesanzeiger unter Daiwa-Cormoran zusammengefasst geführt. Vielleicht verrenne ich mich da in was, aber an eine strikte Trennung außer im Vertrieb glaube ich nicht. Wer davon am Ende profitiert wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Weil es teurer wäre einen eigenen Vertrieb zu haben


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das Daiwa nur das Netzwerk Vertrieb von Cormoran nutzt, glaube ich nicht mehr. Warum soll auch ein wie hier genannter "Big Player" auf ne "Nischennummer" wie Cormoran zurückgreifen? Das könnten die doch besser und bräuchten dafür Cormoran wahrlich nicht. Auch wird die GmbH als Daiwa-Cormoran geführt, Selbst die Jahresbilanzen werden im Bundesanzeiger unter Daiwa-Cormoran zusammengefasst geführt. Vielleicht verrenne ich mich da in was, aber an eine strikte Trennung außer im Vertrieb glaube ich nicht. Wer davon am Ende profitiert wird die Zeit zeigen.


Weil Deutschland, sogar ganz Europa für die wirklich Großen nicht viel mehr ist, als ein Mückenschiss. Schau dir mal die Umsätze an, die sie in USA und anderen Staaten schreiben... dann wundert dich nix mehr.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann lest euch doch mal die Seite der Cormoran-Homepage durch,





__





						CORMORAN Angelsport - Was uns auszeichnet - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					

Die offizielle CORMORAN Website: CORMORAN Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör vom Profi!




					www.cormoran.de
				




ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen, staunen oder sonst was soll. Vor allen der *erste Satz *ist phänomenal.


----------



## Minimax

Ausserdem können sie so hier ihren bröseligen OEM Kram massenhaft an den Mann bringen, auf den sie nichtmal mit nem drei meter langen Pinsel "Daiwa" schreiben würden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrje, vielen lieben Dank Jungs, Durch das ganze Rollengequatsche hier musste ich aufm Heimweg beim Angelladen einkehren und ein Pärchen Emcast Lt s befreien und ihnen ein neues Heim bieten. Sind schon wesentlich geschmeidiger als meine alten Longbows, aber das sind immer so Nachrationalisierungen. Ehrlich gesagt find ich sie ein bisschen geil, plus sie haben ne Metallersatzspule. Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme sie mit Futter oder Tulipschmonz einzucremen...



Daiwa Emcast Modelle ist was richtig gutes ! Mir ist da noch nie etwas kaputt gegangen! Sehr gutes Preis /Leistungsverhältnis! ,Gewicht, Schnurreinzug alles gut abgestimmt! Für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck !

Glückwunsch zum Kauf! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das Daiwa nur das Netzwerk Vertrieb von Cormoran nutzt, glaube ich nicht mehr. Warum soll auch ein wie hier genannter "Big Player" auf ne "Nischennummer" wie Cormoran zurückgreifen? Das könnten die doch besser und bräuchten dafür Cormoran wahrlich nicht. Auch wird die GmbH als Daiwa-Cormoran geführt, Selbst die Jahresbilanzen werden im Bundesanzeiger unter Daiwa-Cormoran zusammengefasst geführt. Vielleicht verrenne ich mich da in was, aber an eine strikte Trennung außer im Vertrieb glaube ich nicht. Wer davon am Ende profitiert wird die Zeit zeigen.



Daiwa-Cormoran-Sportartikel *Vertriebs* GmbH

Das Outsourcen von Arbeitsaufgaben ist ja keineswegs eine Neuheit unter den Unternehmen. Stichwort Zeitarbeit. Möglicherweise hat Cormoran ja auch nur auf diesen Label-Anhang aufgrund von Werbevorteilen bestanden? Vielleicht will keine andere deutsche Firma, wie Balzer, Jenzi, Zebco oder Sänger großen Konkurrenten den Markt öffnen und Cormoran spielte damals mit der Büchse von Pandora?

So einfach kommst du in die Läden nämlich nicht ohne Außendienstmitarbeiter rein. Das wird im Kern auch meiner Auffassung nach der Deal zwischen beiden Unternehmen sein. Cormoran sichert sich so einen Platz im Geschäft, Daiwa die Umsätze in den Läden vor Ort. Glaub mal nicht, das unsere vermeintlichen Hersteller sich die Konkurrenz ins Land holen wollen. Widerspricht eindeutig den Regeln des Marktes.

Mein Fazit: Cormoran ist der Putzerfisch der Geräteindustrie.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann lest euch doch mal die Seite der Cormoran-Homepage durch,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORMORAN Angelsport - Was uns auszeichnet - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
> 
> 
> Die offizielle CORMORAN Website: CORMORAN Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör vom Profi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cormoran.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen, staunen oder sonst was soll. Vor allen der *erste Satz *ist phänomenal.



Cormoran Marktführer?  Vielleicht wenn man Daiwa dazu rechnet !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Cormoran Marktführer?  Vielleicht wenn man Daiwa dazu rechnet !
> 
> LG Michael


Es hatte auch niemand die Absicht, eine Mauer zu bauen!      

Zum großen Glück entscheidet immer noch der Kunde, wofür er sein Geld verballert.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das Daiwa nur das Netzwerk Vertrieb von Cormoran nutzt, glaube ich nicht mehr. Warum soll auch ein wie hier genannter "Big Player" auf ne "Nischennummer" wie Cormoran zurückgreifen? Das könnten die doch besser und bräuchten dafür Cormoran wahrlich nicht. Auch wird die GmbH als Daiwa-Cormoran geführt, Selbst die Jahresbilanzen werden im Bundesanzeiger unter Daiwa-Cormoran zusammengefasst geführt. Vielleicht verrenne ich mich da in was, aber an eine strikte Trennung außer im Vertrieb glaube ich nicht. Wer davon am Ende profitiert wird die Zeit zeigen.



Muss aber trotzdem so sein! Steht jedenfalls überall so geschrieben. 
Allerdings hat Daiwa bei Cormoran auch schon mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und eine Karpfenrute aus dem Programm genommen, das in direkter Konkurrenz zu einer Daiwa Rute stand, hab ich gelesen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Zum großen Glück entscheidet immer noch der Kunde, wofür er sein Geld verballert.


Hauptsache er läßt sich nicht besabbeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hauptsache er läßt sich nicht besabbeln.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das liegt dann aber mehr bei den Ladnern, denn bei den Lieferanten. Denn wenn man sich die Kataloge ansieht, dann hat eh jeder nur das Beste!


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Daiwa Emcast Modelle ist was richtig gutes ! Mir ist da noch nie etwas kaputt gegangen! Sehr gutes Preis /Leistungsverhältnis! ,Gewicht, Schnurreinzug alles gut abgestimmt! Für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck !
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Kauf!
> 
> LG Michael



Danke, ich bin auch zversichtlich keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Aber Achtung: Die neuen kleinen Freiläuferserien Emcast BR *lt* und Black WIdow BR lt haben nur noch dem Namen nach was mit den älteren "grossen" Emcast und Black WIdow BR *A *zu tun, es sind andere Rollen, ich seh da viel einfluss ihrer gümstigen Spinnrollen Lt Modelle (Exceler, Legalis und wie sie alle heissen) Aber, wie gesagt, sie machen einen guten Eindruck und ich freu mich, dass es (neben Shimano, gegen die ich persönliche und irrationale Vorbehalte habe) es eine weitere Familie scheinbar vernünftiger kleiner Freiläufer gibt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Es hatte auch niemand die Absicht, eine Mauer zu bauen!
> 
> Zum großen Glück entscheidet immer noch der Kunde, wofür er sein Geld verballert.


 Da hast du Recht! 
Ich hab schon so viel Schrott von Cormoran gehabt! Gummistiefel undicht! Rollen gehen kaputt, Bissanzeiger spinnen etc.
Die Ruten sind aber anscheinend nicht mehr soooo schlecht! 
Trotzdem. ...nie mehr Cormoran und Balzer 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Allerdings hat Daiwa bei Cormoran auch schon mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und eine Karpfenrute aus dem Programm genommen, das in direkter Konkurrenz zu einer Daiwa Rute stand, hab ich gelesen.
> 
> LG Michael



Und soviel Einfluss nur weil man sich halt den Vertrieb teilt und sogar gleich eine GmbH Daiwa-Cormoran daraus gemacht hat, um ein paar Cent für Mitarbeiter am PC zu sparen? Ja klar.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin auch zversichtlich keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Aber Achtung: Die neuen kleinen Freiläuferserien Emcast BR *lt* und Black WIdow BR lt haben nur noch dem Namen nach was mit den älteren "grossen" Emcast und Black WIdow BR *A *zu tun, es sind andere Rollen, ich seh da viel einfluss ihrer gümstigen Spinnrollen Lt Modelle (Exceler, Legalis und wie sie alle heissen) Aber, wie gesagt, sie machen einen guten Eindruck und ich freu mich, dass es (neben Shimano, gegen die ich persönliche und irrationale Vorbehalte habe) es eine weitere Familie scheinbar vernünftiger kleiner Freiläufer gibt.





Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin auch zversichtlich keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Aber Achtung: Die neuen kleinen Freiläuferserien Emcast BR *lt* und Black WIdow BR lt haben nur noch dem Namen nach was mit den älteren "grossen" Emcast und Black WIdow BR *A *zu tun, es sind andere Rollen, ich seh da viel einfluss ihrer gümstigen Spinnrollen Lt Modelle (Exceler, Legalis und wie sie alle heissen) Aber, wie gesagt, sie machen einen guten Eindruck und ich freu mich, dass es (neben Shimano, gegen die ich persönliche und irrationale Vorbehalte habe) es eine weitere Familie scheinbar vernünftiger kleiner Freiläufer gibt.
> [/QUO
> Bei Freiläufer für Karpfen etc setze ich gerne auf Daiwa Emblem BR 25A
> Auch was sehr gutes !
> Aber auch die LT Modelle die du genannt hast sind für den Preis durchaus brauchbar ....
> Bei Rollen kann man wohl schon Shimano kaufen. ....habe allerdings selbst nur eine davon, deshalb kann ich nicht über alle sprechen!
> 
> LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und soviel Einfluss nur weil man sich halt den Vertrieb teilt und sogar gleich eine GmbH Daiwa-Cormoran daraus gemacht hat, um ein paar Cent für Mitarbeiter am PC zu sparen? Ja klar.



Hast schon recht! Eigentlich komisch? 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Ruten sind aber anscheinend _nicht mehr_ soooo schlecht!
> 
> 
> LG Michael



Und schauen wir mal was die Jahre bringen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ausserdem können sie so hier ihren bröseligen OEM Kram massenhaft an den Mann bringen, auf den sie nichtmal mit nem drei meter langen Pinsel "Daiwa" schreiben würden.



Da schreibst du was: Bei meinen Seminaren lernte ich beispielsweise, das mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber auch verworfene Produktionen an Jeans (kleinere, lösbare Mängel) gekauft hatte, um sie zum Superpreis in den Läden zu verschleudern. Da gab es mal einen Deal mit Wrangler glaube ich, wo deren Ware auch in der Werbung/den Läden angepriesen wurde. Ohne Zustimmung von Wrangler. Kam sofort dicke Post in die Firmenzentrale, samt Drohungen und Gekreische. (Discounter wirbt mit Markenwarke = Imageschaden)

Warum sollte diese Masche, praktiziert von allen Branchen, in der Angelindustrie  nicht so laufen? Sehr guter Punkt, werter Freund!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Cormoran ist der Putzerfisch der Geräteindustrie.



  
Also manchmal, mein Lieber, tropft Dir reines Gold aus der Feder! Sehr cool


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und soviel Einfluss nur weil man sich halt den Vertrieb teilt und sogar gleich eine GmbH Daiwa-Cormoran daraus gemacht hat, um ein paar Cent für Mitarbeiter am PC zu sparen? Ja klar.




Der Geschäftsführer Takashi Inagaki wurde von Daiwa America geholt und eingesetzt als europäischer GF der Daiwa - cormoran Vertriebs GbmH.
Ganz wegwerfen wollte man den Namen Cormoran aber doch noch nicht anscheinend, falls sich noch ein paar Fans finden, die sich damit identifizieren.:

https://translate.google.com/transl...-appoints-new-head-eu-operations/&prev=search


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Daiwa hat Cormoran anscheinend vollständig übernommen.
> Der Geschäftsführer Takashi Inagaki wurde von Daiwa America geholt und eingesetzt als europäischer GF der Daiwa - cormoran Vertriebs GbmH.
> Ganz wegwerfen wollte man den Namen Cormoran dann doch noch nicht anscheinend, falls sich noch ein paar Fans finden, die sich damit identifizieren.:
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...-appoints-new-head-eu-operations/&prev=search



Na also, da haben wir es doch! Danke Dir für die Info!


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Na also, da haben wir es doch! Danke Dir für die Info!



Dann Hut ab !
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, wurde auch hier im Forum schon unzählige male anders berichtet! 

LG


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann Hut ab !
> Hätte ich nicht gedacht, wurde auch hier im Forum schon unzählige male anders berichtet!
> 
> LG



Des Herrn Poirot´s Schule


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Daiwa hat Cormoran anscheinend vollständig übernommen.
> Der Geschäftsführer Takashi Inagaki wurde von Daiwa America geholt und eingesetzt als europäischer GF der Daiwa - cormoran Vertriebs GbmH.
> Ganz wegwerfen wollte man den Namen Cormoran dann doch noch nicht anscheinend, falls sich noch ein paar Fans finden, die sich damit identifizieren.:
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...-appoints-new-head-eu-operations/&prev=search



Die Geschäftsführung wurde von Takashi Inagak eingenommen, dort steht aber nichts von einer Übernahme durch Daiwa. Im Handelregister findest du beispielsweise wechselnde Posten von Japanern und Deutschen, aber keine dezidierte weiteren Infos zu diesem Konstrukt. Der Firmensitz ist auch nach wie vor in Deutschland. Daiwa hat Cormoran also  weder gekauft, noch übernommen.

Sofern ich das richtige Verstehe, ist das Cormoran-Daiwa Vertriebskonstrukt ein gemeinsames Unternehmen von beiden Firmen, eben wegen dem Vertrieb. So geschrieben auch hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/cormoran-zu-daiwa-oder-daiwa-zu-cormoran.186175/

Ich bleibe dabei, ohne Nachweis einer Übernahme von Daiwa, operiert Cormoran unabhängig. Wäre so ein Putsch gelungen, hätten wir die Schlagzeilen längst gefunden.

*"Hai schluckt Putzerfisch"*


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also nach meinem Verständnis stellt der regierende Partner den Geschäftsführer.

Für mich also eine Übernahme, da Daiwa regiert. Dass sie das vorhandene Vertriebsnetz nutzen wollten, war sicherlich der Grund dafür.

Inwiefern gekauft oder sonstwas - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sofern ich das richtige Verstehe, ist das Cormoran-Daiwa Vertriebskonstrukt ein gemeinsames Unternehmen beiden Firmen, eben wegen dem Vertrieb.



Würde ich auch so sehen, und die Manager sind dann wieder Deutsche Staatsbürger. Und Herr Inagaki ist ja auch gleichzeitig der Geschäftsführer aller Daiwa-Tochtergesellschaften hier in Europa.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für mich also eine Übernahme, da Daiwa regiert



Wer den höchsten Anteil am Stammkapital hat, kann den Geschäftsführer bestellen, oder man einigt sich auf einen, der viel Ahnung von der Materie hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, wie gesagt, sie machen einen guten Eindruck und ich freu mich, dass es (neben Shimano, gegen die ich persönliche und irrationale Vorbehalte habe) es eine weitere Familie scheinbar vernünftiger kleiner Freiläufer gibt.


Muss dich leider etwas bremsen, was die Freiläufer betrifft:
Shimano baute bisher Freilaufrollen, die man auseinanderbauen, warten und auch wieder zusammenbekommen konnte. Insbesondere die Freilaufeinheit/Kupplung als ein unverteilbares vernietetes Element, zudem klein, kompakt u. leicht ist eine geniale Konstruktion.
Bei Daiwa Baitfeeder habe ich damit mal echt Schiffbruch erlitten, ging nicht wieder 100% funktionierend zusammen bei Lagerung der Federn und Kupplungshebel im Gehäuse und im Deckel, auch mit 4 Händen und allen Tricks und Pinzetten und Zahnarztwerkzeug.  "Geile" Überraschungs-Federexplosionen!   
Wenn da bei der Montage ein Spezialhaltewerkzeug oder auflösbare Innenskelette oder irgend ein anderer Voodoo benutzt wurden, dann hat man die A...karte, wenn man selber was machen will.
Wartung bei Freilaufrollen ist wohl verbreitet ein Tabu-Thema.

Bei den Penn Slammer Freeliner z.B. ist alles so grob und schwer gebaut und alles nur einseitig im Deckel aufgesetzt, dass man damit wieder klar kommen kann. Die akzeptiere ich als die einzigen Heavy-Runner in Vollmetallbauweise und Langzeiteinsetzbarkeit (ewig?).


----------



## Hecht100+

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wartung bei Freilaufrollen ist wohl verbreitet ein Tabu-Thema



Ja, da hast du vollkommen recht, da wurde schon viel Lehrgeld bezahlt. Wenn man Glück hat kann man sie nachher noch als normale Rolle benutzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also nach meinem Verständnis stellt der regierende Partner den Geschäftsführer.
> 
> Für mich also eine Übernahme, da Daiwa regiert. Dass sie das vorhandene Vertriebsnetz nutzen wollten, war sicherlich der Grund dafür.
> 
> Inwiefern gekauft oder sonstwas - keine Ahnung.



Du glaubst, das eine Übernahme von Daiwa geräuschlos vonstatten ging? Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, das sich beide Firmen für eine Kooperation am deutschen Markt über eine separate Rechtsform zusammengeschlossen haben. Etwas anderes lässt sich aus den Fakten bisher nämlich nicht ableiten.

Ich meine mal, das Ding heißt: Vertriebs-GmbH. Offensichtlicher geht es doch nicht. 

Hier ist sogar das Vertriebsnetz gelistet, samt Zentralen in anderen Ländern:





__





						CORMORAN Fishing Sport - Locations - Fishing Tackle and Accessories
					






					www.daiwa-cormoran.info


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hab schon so viel Schrott von Cormoran gehabt! Gummistiefel undicht! Rollen gehen kaputt, Bissanzeiger spinnen etc.
> ... Trotzdem. ...nie mehr Cormoran und Balzer


Gehört in den anderen Thread  



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Ruten sind aber anscheinend nicht mehr soooo schlecht!


Liegt sicher auch mit daran, dass es quasi keine schlechten Blanks mehr in den großen Massenproduktionen gibt, der Level ist so hoch, dass das ggü. anderem älteren Material desselben Preisbereiches schon mal besser ist und auch so merklich rüber kommt. 

Liegt aber nicht an deren Kundenfreundlichkeit  oder ist als Geschenk an den Käufer gedacht.
Sondern weil ein Massenblank in sehr hohen Stückzahlen weitaus am günstigsten ist, und spezielle Kleinserien und auch Billigmachserien heute eben teurer kommen. Und das Mattenwickelmaschinen und Blankbautechnologien sich immens weiter entwickelt haben und die Fabrikation auch günstig durchlaufen kann. Wichtig ist nur, dass (immer) weniger Material verwendet werden kann, das spart im Einkauf.
Die Bruchfestigkeit hat durch Direktions+Schichtentechnologie trotzdem zugenommen, aber auch für den Käufer u. Angler ist weniger Materialverwendung deutlich mehr! 

Insofern veralten ehemals als gut erachtete Blanks u. umbaute Ruten ggü. den Neuen rapide, das ist eine weitere Kehrseite der Entwicklungsrichtung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab noch was im Forum  gefunden:



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Man beachte den letzten Satz:
> 
> "Bereits im Jahre 1955 begann Daiwa mit dem Bau der ersten Angelrollen und im Jahre 1958 wurde Daiwa offiziell in Tokyo, Japan gegründet! Schon bald darauf, im Jahre 1966, wurde Daiwa USA gegründet und der Börsengang für Daiwa vorbereitet und 1970 vollzogen. Es folgten Tochtergesellschaften in der ganzen Welt: Australien, Thailand, Taiwan,  Schottland und Frankreich sowie ein *Joint Venture in Deutschland.*"
> 
> Quelle: http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/0/5,1,0,90__page.htm




Also doch nicht übernommen, sondern nur gemeinsamer Vertrieb unter Regierung von Daiwa.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du glaubst, das eine Übernahme von Daiwa geräuschlos vonstatten ging?


Daiwa "Angelgeräte" gibt es so doch auch nicht mehr, die sind genauso eingesackt worden und gehören jetzt als Vertriebsmarke zum japanischen Konzern Globeride und sind Teil deren Sportausrüsterkonzeption.









						Globeride - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*About the company*
GLOBERIDE, Inc. is a Japan-based company. The Company, along with its subsidiaries, is mainly engaged in the manufacture and sale of sports-related products, including golf equipment, racket sports equipment and fishing equipment. The Company is also engaged in the provision of welfare for the Company staff and logistics business. As of March 31, 2014, the Company had 26 subsidiaries.





__





						Globeride Inc, 7990:TYO profile - FT.com
					

Globeride Inc (7990:TYO) company profile with history, revenue, mergers & acquisitions, peer analysis, institutional shareholders and more.




					markets.ft.com
				




Auch cooler Bericht:





						1977 to 2017 – DAIWA SPORTS: 40 YEARS AND COUNTING | Tackle Trade World
					






					www.tackletradeworld.com


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Muss dich leider etwas bremsen, was die Freiläufer betrifft:
> 
> Bei den Penn Slammer Freeliner z.B. ist alles so grob und schwer gebaut und alles nur einseitig im Deckel aufgesetzt, dass man damit wieder klar kommen kann. Die akzeptiere ich als die einzigen* Heavy-Runner in Vollmetallbauweise* und Langzeiteinsetzbarkeit (ewig?).



Lieber Nordi, mein Lauf bleibt ungebremst , denn wie käm ich dazu, ne Freilaufrolle zu demontieren? Da wär die Katastrophe vorprogrammiert. Ich frickel ja auch nicht an meinem DVD Spieler oderso rum. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich Luxusmodelle, die das Risiko rechtfertigen besitzen würde.
Und natürlich lag die Betonung auf klein (und leicht) Die ganzen Penn-Klopse liegen weit ausserhalb meiner Einsatzgebiete. Mögen sie in tausenden von Jahren nach der nuklearen Katastrophe noch als einzige Relikte von unserer einst stolzen Zivilisation künden, solche uneleganten Klötze muss ich aber meiden. Ganz zu schweigen von ihren ordinären Goldenen Spulen..
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jaja, ein kleiner friedlicher Freiläufer hat schon seine ganz eigenen Reize und seine Berechtigung. 

Außerdem kannst Du es wie Bruder Kochtopf halten, und die Dinger als Einwegverbrauchsware oder so führen, das macht Sinn mit günstig einkaufen und
einfach angeln ... solange es eben geht.
Von außen ein bischen putzen und ölen von Zeit zu Zeit geht ja schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

__





						DAIWA公式：フィッシング（釣り）のダイワトップページ
					






					www.daiwa.com


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gehört in den anderen Thread
> 
> 
> Liegt sicher auch mit daran, dass es quasi keine schlechten Blanks mehr in den großen Massenproduktionen gibt, der Level ist so hoch, dass das ggü. anderem älteren Material desselben Preisbereiches schon mal besser ist und auch so merklich rüber kommt.
> 
> Liegt aber nicht an deren Kundenfreundlichkeit  oder ist als Geschenk an den Käufer gedacht.
> Sondern weil ein Massenblank in sehr hohen Stückzahlen weitaus am günstigsten ist, und spezielle Kleinserien und auch Billigmachserien heute eben teurer kommen. Und das Mattenwickelmaschinen und Blankbautechnologien sich immens weiter entwickelt haben und die Fabrikation auch günstig durchlaufen kann. Wichtig ist nur, dass (immer) weniger Material verwendet werden kann, das spart im Einkauf.
> Die Bruchfestigkeit hat durch Direktions+Schichtentechnologie trotzdem zugenommen, aber auch für den Käufer u. Angler ist weniger Materialverwendung deutlich mehr!
> 
> Insofern veralten ehemals als gut erachtete Blanks u. umbaute Ruten ggü. den Neuen rapide, das ist eine weitere Kehrseite der Entwicklungsrichtung.



Ich habe mich mal eine Zeitlang mit Blanks, Carbon ,Harzanteile usw beschäftigt! 
Muss zugeben, mit mäßigem Erfolg! 
Es ist sehr schwer an Informationen zu kommen, die das Werben um die Rute überschreitet! 
Selbs zB 30 Tonnen Carbon is lange nicht 30 Tonnen Carbon! 
Da kommt es auf ganz viele Faktoren drauf an!  Matten ,wie dick ,wie gewickelt, wieviel Harz etc .
Deshalb muss man mit Aussagen über die Qualität vorsichtig sein! 
Man wird von den Herstellern oft absichtlich in die Irre geführt! Es werden immer wieder Namen erfunden die den Kunden täuschen sollen .
Im Endeffekt zählt nur die Rute im praktischen Einsatz zu testen, da ich mir aber keine unzähligen Ruten kaufen möchte auf gut Glück und auch Tests und Bewertungen nicht immer der Letzte Schluss sind, setze ich auf bewährte Marken! Auch wenn vielleicht Marken die früher nicht so toll waren, mittlerweile zugelegt haben sollten ,was ich durchaus für möglich halte !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt zählt nur die Rute im praktischen Einsatz zu testen,




Genau, Micha!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt zählt nur die Rute im praktischen Einsatz zu testen, da ich mir aber keine unzähligen Ruten kaufen möchte auf gut Glück und auch Tests und Bewertungen nicht immer der Letzte Schluss sind, setze ich auf bewährte Marken!


Jupp, wobei systematische Trocken+Prüfstandstests sogar recht einfach und schnell machbar sind und Ergebnisse bringen,
um die notwendigen praktische Einsätze zu ergänzen bzw. frühzeitig Fehler, Fehldesigns und Ausschuss zu erkennen. (wg. Retournament 14Tage)
Außer man hat so eine Monsterfischdauerdrillgrube zur Verfügung, da geht das auch gleich beim Angeln! 

Dass eine Rute beim Auswerfen nicht bricht, reicht nicht als praktischer Einsatzangeltest


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jupp, wobei systematische Trocken+Prüfstandstests sogar recht einfach und schnell machbar sind und Ergebnisse bringen,
> um die notwendigen praktische Einsätze zu ergänzen bzw. frühzeitig Fehler, Fehldesigns und Ausschuss zu erkennen. (wg. Retournament 14Tage)
> Außer man hat so eine Monsterfischdauerdrillgrube zur Verfügung, da geht das auch gleich beim Angeln!
> 
> Dass eine Rute beim Auswerfen nicht bricht, reicht nicht als praktischer Einsatzangeltest



Das stimmt absolut!  Die erkennen Fehler, messen Druck und Zugfestigkeit, Mindeststreckgrenze und vieles mehr! 
Aber wie die Rute sich am Wasser schlägt, ist dann trotzdem was anderes! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Daiwa "Angelgeräte" gibt es so doch auch nicht mehr, die sind genauso eingesackt worden und gehören jetzt als Vertriebsmarke zum japanischen Konzern Globeride und sind Teil deren Sportausrüsterkonzeption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globeride - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Globride war doch Daiwa, wurde nur umbenannt. Steht auch so im Wiki. (die Angelkrams trägt jetzt den Namen)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Eine gute Rute durchzuprobieren und letztlich im Ergebnis festzustellen kostet viel Zeit, dauert eben. Die will man behalten bzw. sogar möglichst lange fischen.

Eine schlechte Rute festzustellen, hilft durch probieren mit einfachen Tests zu erkennen, dass man sie nicht haben und behalten will. 
Das ist genauso wichtig, vor allem wenn sie bei einem verführerischen Angebot erstanden, auch schnell wieder fast kostenfrei zurückgehen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Globride war doch Daiwa, wurde nur umbenannt. Steht auch so im Wiki. (die Angelkrams trägt jetzt den Namen)




_Globeride, founded in 1958,[4] operates from offices throughout Japan and internationally from subsidiaries in Australia, China, France, Germany, Taiwan, Thailand, the UK, and the US (Daiwa Corporation). The British subsidiary, Daiwa Sports Ltd., was established in 1977 and production commenced the following year with the production of fishing rods and golf clubs.[5][6] The Company renamed itself from Daiwa Seiko Corporation to Globeride on October 1, 2009.__[7]_

Globeride, 1958 gegründet,[4] operiert von Niederlassungen in ganz Japan und international von Tochtergesellschaften in Australien, China, Frankreich, Deutschland, Taiwan, Thailand, Großbritannien und den USA (Daiwa Corporation). Die britische Tochtergesellschaft Daiwa Sports Ltd. wurde 1977 gegründet und begann im darauf folgenden Jahr mit der Produktion von Angelruten und Golfschlägern.[5][6] Am 1. Oktober 2009 wurde das Unternehmen von Daiwa Seiko Corporation in Globeride umbenannt.[7]

Quelle








						Globeride - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Globride war doch Daiwa, wurde nur umbenannt. Steht auch so im Wiki. (die Angelkrams trägt jetzt den Namen)


Die Geschäftsform und Geschäftstätigkeit wurde schon geändert, Investoren und so, globaler Anspruch (sic Name), stand auch in den zeitgleichen Nachrichten. Kaufhauskette ist dabei.
Es gibt ja noch einige ehemalige Daiwa-Spinoffs bzw. Mütter mit Daiwa im Namen mehr, die nicht zu Globeride gehören.




__





						Homepage - Daiwa Capital Markets America Inc.
					

Daiwa Capital Markets America, Inc. offers a comprehensive range of financial products and services, with exceptional customer service.




					us.daiwacm.com


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wer ruft morgen bei Daiwa-Cormoran an und fragt nach?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Woher sollen die das genau wissen, die sind ja eher wie ein Büro im Bauwagen oder abgeworfenen Container in EU ...


----------



## geomas

_Parlez-vous français?_

Mal was anderes - ich war heute für etwa 2 Stunden an dem kleinen, vor hungrigen gibelios wimmelnden Teich auffem Dorf und es hat nix gebissen.

War ziemlich windig, immerhin hats nicht geregnet und gefroren hab ich auch nicht. Die neue Bombrute schmeißt auch kleinste Bombs über den Teich hinaus.
Ein paar Mal war mir so, als ob die 0,5oz-Carbonspitze Zupfer anzeigen würde, aber es gab keinen echten Beweis von fischlichem Interesse an meinen Ködern.
„Burger-Brötchen” sind als Breadpunch-Material untauglich, weil zu weich, sie halten nicht. Das Sandwichbrot war leider nicht mehr in Top-Form und hielt auch nicht besonders gut am Haken.
Am improviserten Teig gab es einmal ein deutliches Ausfedern der Spitze („Fallbisse” sieht man angeblich an Carbonspitzen etwas deutlicher als an Glas-Tips), aber am Haken (und Blei) fand ich nur Kraut vor. Davon war noch ne erstaunliche Menge im Teich, der zudem einen verglichen mit dem Sommer deutlich höheren Wasserstand bot.
Hmm, morgen soll es ebenfalls windig sein, aber sonniger und wärmer werden - vielleicht starte ich einen 2ten Versuch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Oui je parle francaise 

Der Wind hatte mich heute auch abgehalten! Obwohl es schön warm war für die Jahreszeit! 
Mal gucken wie es morgen aussieht 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

#burgerbrötchen

Habe mir schon fast gedacht, dass die Flocken/punches nicht gut halten, zu drisch das Zeug. Hier wäre die Behandlung mit der Mikrowelle interessant geworden (aber iirc besitz Bruder @geomas keine) um das Ganze etwas zäher zu bekommen- aber ich glaube als LB oder MB könnte es Gold wert sein mit seinem höheren Anteil an Zucker, Salz und Chemikalien - wichtig ist mE dass die Flocke auf dem Brotteppich am Haken ein wenig hält, ich glaube dann ist es den Fischen auch Wumpe, wenn sie nicht genau so duftet.
Bleib dran, geo, ich finde deine Experimente hochspannend


----------



## geomas

Ja, die restlichen 5einhalb Burgerbrötchen werden, da meiner Meinung nach für den menschlichen Verzehr ohnehin ungeeignet, wohl zu einem Teig verklumpt.
Mal sehen, was ich an Aromen habe: Scopex-Zeugs, Knoblauch-Zeugs, Hemp aus der Flasche, Melasse-Zeugs, Hanf-Heilbutt-Zeugs, Maggi und auch Butter-Vanille. Und natürlich Curry-Pulver.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich empfehle bei diesen Witterungen ein LB aus Vollkornsandwhichtoast und eine Handvoll geröstetem Hanf. You cant beat it.


----------



## geomas

Rösthanf hab ich nicht, aber Futter von Pot Secret mit infantiler Bezeichnung (haha, ich sollte mich den Futterherstellern wie Radical und Top Secret als Tütenbeschrifter andienen, infantil hab ich echt drauf).
Da ist wohl Hanf geröstet oder zermahlen drin. Muß mal sehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hanf teste ich demnächst intensiv als Köder bei spontanen Ansitzen, dann aber auf Herz und Nieren (keine anderen Köder, maximal Maden als Kickstart). Ich bin da noch viel zu zwiegespalten für ein echtes Fazit.


----------



## Andal

Kauf dir einfach ein frisches Weissbrot und eine Dose Pfälzer Lewwerwoscht. Das gibt eine hervorragende Flocke und die Kruste ißt du mit der Lewwerwoscht selber.


----------



## Minimax

#Burgerbrötchen Vor einiger Zeit wurde ich im Rahmen einer Familienabend Burger-Aktion mit glutenfreien Burgerbrötchen konfrontiert. Während ich sie mit spitzen Fingern zum Verzehr vorbereitete, fiel mir das Innere der seltsamen Backwaren auf: Sehr feinporig, viel Teig und wenig Luft. Dazu eine deutliche Feuchtigkeit, und auch eine gewisse, über normales Menschenessenweissbrot hinausgehende Klebrigkeit. Ganz anders als das trockene, mürbe glutenfreie Weissbrot, das ich für anglerische Zwecke ungeeignet halte (zur Ernährung übrigens auch) Da war meine (sehr begrenzte) Brotköderneugier gleich geweckt. Leider war es zu riskant, eine Probe abzuzweigen. Ich glaube, die Eigenschaften dieser glutenfreien Burgerbrötchen könnten für die Stillwasser/Haar/Ausstanz-Methoden interessant sein. Es wäre sicher etwas ganz anderes als das grossporige, flockige konventionelle Weissbrot. Wer mag, könnte das mal ausprobieren, ich selbst werde eher nicht in diese Richtung ermitteln.



geomas schrieb:


> haha, ich sollte mich den Futterherstellern wie Radical und Top Secret als Tütenbeschrifter andienen, infantil hab ich echt drauf



Eine Zeitlang tauchte hier im AB in fast allen Threads ein Banner auf, in dem für Boillies mit einem gezeichnten Affen mit Irokesenfrisur als Logo geworben wurde.
Der Gesichtsausdruck des Primaten war so bösartig, die Augen so stechend und die ganze Miene so voller Heimtücke und Gift, dass den Anblick tatsächlich als enervierend empfand, und sogar einmal einen wirklich schlimmen Alptraum hatte, in dem der dämonische Biollie-Affe eine Hauptrolle spielte.


----------



## geomas

Ahh, sehr interessant - ich werd mal in den Laden gehen, auf glutenfreie Backwaren zeigen und mit fester Stimme „Einmal die da, bitte. Ich brauch das Zeug nur zum Angeln!” sagen.

Und Radical: ha, kommerziell erfolgreich war (oder ist?) die „bunte Reihe” sicherlich. Mir wärs echt peinlich, davon ne Tüte in den Einkaufskorb zu packen.
Aber so für 11-13 jährige sicher sehr reizvoll, also für Angler nach der MK-Fan-Phase.


----------



## geomas

#tofu

Andal, hattest Du die Tofu-Versuche eigentlich praktisch gestartet oder spielte Dir die Gesundheit den bösen Streich, bevor Du dazu kamst?
Fällt mir gerade eben ein.


----------



## Andal

Gluten ist aber das, was den Teig erst so richtig pappig macht. Normalerweise. Ich weiss natürlich nicht, mit was man das Gluten bei glutenfreien Produkten substituiert. Aber die Leimhersteller haben da sicher ein Ersatzprodukt im Portfolio.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #tofu
> 
> Andal, hattest Du die Tofu-Versuche eigentlich praktisch gestartet oder spielte Dir die Gesundheit den bösen Streich, bevor Du dazu kamst?
> Fällt mir gerade eben ein.


Die waren so französisch-erfolgreich, dass ich gleich auf einen Bericht vergessen habe. Einfach den Tofu mit reichlich Öl anbraten, dann gleitet es besser von der Pfanne in die Mülltonne!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Gluten ist aber das, was den Teig erst so richtig pappig macht. Normalerweise. Ich weiss natürlich nicht, mit was man das Gluten bei glutenfreien Produkten substituiert. Aber die Leimhersteller haben da sicher ein Ersatzprodukt im Portfolio.



Ja, eben, eigentlich brauchen wir ja für unsere Köder genau das Gluten- aber diese Burgerbrötchen wirkten eben sehr "verwendbar". WIe gesagt, es war nur en momentaner Eindruck, aber wer weiss?




Andal schrieb:


> Die waren so französisch-erfolgreich, dass ich gleich auf einen Bericht vergessen habe. Einfach den Tofu mit reichlich Öl anbraten, dann gleitet es besser von der Pfanne in die Mülltonne!



Ich habe das seinerzeit nach Andals Post auch mal probiert- Mein gefärbter und currysierter Tofu hats nichtmal aus meinem Küchenlabor ans Wasser geschafft. Das Produkt, das ich gekauft habe, war sehr labberig und weich, wenig fester als Götterspeise: Inder Praxis unmöglic anzuködern und auszubringen.


----------



## Andal

Wahrscheinlich bezieht meine Lieblingsasiatin auch einen ganz anderen Tofu, als wir Langnasen zu kaufen bekommen. Hab den mal vom Teller einer Freundin gekostet. Der war richtig al Dente... aber auch nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## geomas

#tofu

Danke für die Info, dann kann ich auch weiterhin einen großen Bogen um das Zeugs machen.
Hefezopf (?) fällt mir auch gerade wieder ein. Die waren von der Konsistenz doch gut am Haken brauchbar, oder?
Vielleicht muß ich doch mal zu einem Bäcker und mich beraten lassen.


----------



## Peter_Piper

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, eben, eigentlich brauchen wir ja für unsere Köder genau das Gluten- aber diese Burgerbrötchen wirkten eben sehr "verwendbar". WIe gesagt, es war nur en momentaner Eindruck, aber wer weiss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe das seinerzeit nach Andals Post auch mal probiert- Mein gefärbter und currysierter Tofu hats nichtmal aus meinem Küchenlabor ans Wasser geschafft. Das Produkt, das ich gekauft habe, war sehr labberig und weich, wenig fester als Götterspeise: Inder Praxis unmöglic anzuködern und auszubringen.



Hast du den Tofu vorher gepresst, bzw. mit einem Gewicht beschwert, damit die Flüssigkeit raus kann? (am besten vorher noch kurz anfrieren) Dann wird der Tofu fester und lässt sich besser verarbeiten. Bevor aber Fragen aufkommen, wie ich damit gefangen habe, ich habe es ehrlicherweide noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Andal

Hefezopf, oder Stuten hat aber den Nachteil, dass man ihn selber aufgefuttert hat, bevor man am Wasser ist. Nackter Pizzateig, als dickerer Fladen gebacken sollte aber auch gut gehen und er birgt weniger Gefahren, gefressen zu werden - vom Angler.


----------



## Andal

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hast du den Tofu vorher gepresst, bzw. mit einem Gewicht beschwert, damit die Flüssigkeit raus kann? (am besten vorher noch kurz anfrieren) Dann wird der Tofu fester und lässt sich besser verarbeiten. Bevor aber Fragen aufkommen, wie ich damit gefangen habe, ich habe es ehrlicherweide noch nicht probiert.


Tofu hat sich erledigt. Da sind Gummibärle fängiger.


----------



## geomas

Tofu muß aus meinem Kopf, raus, ich hab schon wieder so seltsame Wortspiele wie „Admiral Tofu von der Kaiserlichen Marine und die Schlacht um Midway” auf der Zunge.

Gummibärchen hab ich noch nicht probiert (als Köder), die Fängigkeit würde ich nicht in Frage stellen wollen. 
Bin doch selbst der erfolgreichen Angelei mit Haribo-Lakritz-Schnecken-Stücken schuldig geworden.
Lakritz macht spitz, Pizza mach spitza. Schon wieder Wortspiele. Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin in meinem Haupte.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hefezopf (?) fällt mir auch gerade wieder ein. Die waren von der Konsistenz doch gut am Haken brauchbar, oder?
> Vielleicht muß ich doch mal zu einem Bäcker und mich beraten lassen.



Als Gelegenheits-Broti kann ich kaum meine Stimme erheben. Aber ich kann aus wenigen Ansitzen berichten, die Backware, die in Konsistenz, Handling, Duft und vor allem Vielseitigkeit (je nach Anpressdruck) das zu Recht berühmte SamysSuperSandwich noch übertrifft, ist ein gutes, frisches Kastenweissbrot, am Angelmorgen frisch vom Bäcker geholt. Damit geht jede Brotvariation, die Avon des Weizenteigs. Auch meine Schüler Hayes, Kalweit und Mariani folgen mir in dieser Einschätzung.




Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hast du den Tofu vorher gepresst, bzw. mit einem Gewicht beschwert, damit die Flüssigkeit raus kann? (am besten vorher noch kurz anfrieren) Dann wird der Tofu fester und lässt sich besser verarbeiten. Bevor aber Fragen aufkommen, wie ich damit gefangen habe, ich habe es ehrlicherweide noch nicht probiert.



Ne, war einfach son eingeschweisster Block, wie Supermarktfeta. 
Ich wette, man kann das Zeug irgendwie angelbar präparieren: Aber dann ist ja der "Büchsenmais-Effekt"_ perdu, _man möchte ja einen haltbaren und instantan verwendbaren, jederzeit beschaffbaren Köder: Wenn man den erst mit Gefrier/Trocknungs/Marinier/Anbrat Techniken gefügig machen muss, dann ist das Kind mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Tofu muß aus meinem Kopf, raus, ich hab schon wieder so seltsame Wortspiele  Schon wieder Wortspiele. Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin in meinem Haupte.



Wird Zeit für den Naturköderrap, MC Abu.


----------



## Andal

Dann bleiben noch die gekühlten und verzehrfertigen Knöpfle, Spätzle, Gnocchi übrig. Die sind, ohne besondere Vorarbeiten, recht gute Köder. Kann man aber auch mit allerlei Gewürzen aufmotzen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich bring nochmal Donuts ins Spiel! 
Muss ich selbst zwar unbedingt nochmal testen, habs aber bei den Amis schon eindrucksvoll beobachten können!  Fisch und Amis mögen das Zeug gleichermaßen 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Dann bleiben noch die gekühlten und verzehrfertigen Knöpfle, Spätzle, Gnocchi übrig.



Glänzende Idee, alter Knabe! Leicht zu bevorraten, Instantan, weich aber zäh, in verschiedenen Konfektionierungen erhältlich. Vielleicht ein wenig schwach auf der Aromaseite, aber das sag ich als Proteinfan. Sehr, sehr interessant.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das frische Kastenweissbrot wird ja zurecht gerühmt, nur ist man mit Sammys Super Sandwich deutlich besser in der Lage, Vorratshaltung zu betreiben, da ist Sammy IMHO Gesamtsieger.
Hefezopf/Brioche muss glaube ich arg geknutscht werden um halbwegs zu halten und neigt beim "dittschen" (=in Kaffee tunken) dazu, quasi sofort abzufallen. Als LB/MB oder Teigzutat interessant.
Auf der Insel nutzen btw auch viele TK Blätterteig zur Teigherstellung, was natürlich in Punkto Vorratshaltung genial ist, bislang habe ich aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Glänzende Idee, alter Knabe! Leicht zu bevorraten, Instantan, weich aber zäh, in verschiedenen Konfektionierungen erhältlich. Vielleicht ein wenig schwach auf der Aromaseite, aber das sag ich als Proteinfan. Sehr, sehr interessant.


Minimax mein Bester, du kannst dir diese Teigwaren auch selber, gleich mit den dir entsprechenden Aromen herstellen und in passenden Portionen frosten. Leberspätzle zum Beispiel.


----------



## Waller Michel

Leberspätzle könnte ich gerade selbst mal zwei Portionen verputzen 

LG


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Leberspätzle könnte ich gerade selbst mal zwei Portionen verputzen
> 
> LG


In ayn guten Suben vom Rindsfleisch.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also Leberspätzle klingt doch mal richtig spannend! Kann man die fertig kaufen oder hat irgendjemand ein Rezept?


----------



## Tricast

Wenn Ihr schon bei Lakritz und Gummibärchen seid dann müßt Ihr auch mal Mäuse Speck probieren. Habe mal vor Jahren damit auf Brassen geangelt und es hat funktioniert. Vorteil, es ist leicht zu beschaffen und haltbar.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Wie kann man um 6:11 schon ans Essen denken und dann noch Leberspätzle?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Zeitlang tauchte hier im AB in fast allen Threads ein Banner auf, in dem für Boillies mit einem gezeichnten Affen mit Irokesenfrisur als Logo geworben wurde.
> Der Gesichtsausdruck des Primaten war so bösartig, die Augen so stechend und die ganze Miene so voller Heimtücke und Gift, dass den Anblick tatsächlich als enervierend empfand, und sogar einmal einen wirklich schlimmen Alptraum hatte, in dem der dämonische Biollie-Affe eine Hauptrolle spielte.



Die Vorlage dazu hab ich hier letztens rumlaufen gesehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Unterhaltsame Köderdiskussion, die ihr da führt.

Ich bin bei dem pappigen Sandwichbrot von Norma hängengeblieben mittlerweile. Bäckerbrötchen sind zu teuer, Kaufland Sandwichbrot klebt nicht so gut und so weiter.
Man muss nur die Tüte beim angeln geschlossen halten, damit es nicht austrocknet. Immer eine Scheibe raus und wieder zumachen!
Ich suche deshalb auch keine anderes Weißbrot mehr, sondern veredle die Flocke nur noch mit Dips und dann rein damit.
Die Möglichkeiten sind ja quasi unendlich bei der Menge an verfügbaren Aromen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : Wie kann man um 6:11 schon ans Essen denken und dann noch Leberspätzle?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ja, wenn ich um 5.57 in den zug einsteige und mich durch die Ükel-Beiträge der letzten Nacht lesen, kann einem das Wasser schon mal im Mund zusammenlaufen und ich hab dann auch kurzentschlossen schon mal eine meiner Frühstücksstullen zu mir genommen. Es gab passenderweise ködergeeignetes Kastenweißbrot mit Pfälzer Leberwoorrscht! 
Edit: Damit ihr mir auch glaubt, hier die noch verbliebene Stulle:


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unterhaltsame Köderdiskussion, die ihr da führt.
> 
> Ich bin bei dem pappigen Sandwichbrot von Norma hängengeblieben mittlerweile. Bäckerbrötchen sind dzu teuer, Kaufland Sandwichbrot klebt ncht so gut und so weiter.
> Man muss nur die Tüte beim angeln geschlossen halten, damit es nicht austrocknet. Immer nur eine Schiebe raus und wieder zumachen!
> Ich suche deshalb auch keine anderes Weißbrot mehr, sondern veredle die Flocke nur noch mit Dips und dann rein damit.
> Die Möglichkeiten sind ja quasi unendlich bei der Menge an verfügbaren Aromen.


Welche Aromen bevorzugst du?
Funfact: mein Geruchssinn kehrt langsam wieder - scheinbar ist der Zammataro Cold Water Dip in meiner Karre ausgelaufen xD


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welche Aromen bevorzugst du?
> Funfact: mein Geruchssinn kehrt langsam wieder - scheinbar ist der Zammataro Cold Water Dip in meiner Karre ausgelaufen xD




Die Unterschiede sind gar nicht so groß nach meinen bisherigen Versuchen aber ein Muster zeichnet sich schon ab bei den Döbelversuchen.

Auf süße und fruchtige Aromen fing ich immer die kleinsten Döbel des Tages und auf würzig, stinkige Aromen die größeren.

Inwiefern sich das später bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen evtl. ändert, muss ich weitertesten.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer ruft morgen bei Daiwa-Cormoran an und fragt nach?



Gerade gemacht   Aber so richtig...mh, komisch.
Erste Antwort auf meine Frage bezüglich EINE Firma, gemeinsame Produktion und Entwicklung oder nur Vertrieb : Nein, wir machen schon alles gemeinsam. Nachfrage nochmals : Auch Entwicklung und Produktion? Zögern - warum wollen Sie das wissen? Ja wir sind eine Anglergemeinschaft und lieben und nutzen Daiwa u Cormoran. Gestern kam halt die Diskussion auf ob eine Firma oder nicht. Wir sind nicht von der Konkurrenz oder so, sondern nur Friedfischer welche sehr gern Ihre Produkte nutzen. - Moment, bleiben Sie kurz in der Leitung. Warteschleife, natürlich musikalisch. Dann : Hallo wieder, wir sind zwar eine Firma, machen aber alles getrennt.

Sehr geheimnisvoll. Aber trotzdem nette Dame im Service, dafür Daumen hoch. Man hätte mich ja auch komplett abfertigen können.
Schlauer bin ich jetzt aber auch nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gerade gemacht   Aber so richtig...mh, komisch.
> 
> Sehr geheimnisvoll. Aber trotzdem nette Dame im Service, dafür Daumen hoch. Man hätte mich ja auch komplett abfertigen können.
> Schlauer bin ich jetzt aber auch nicht.


Hast Du gesagt, wir sind vom "ÜÜÜkel" ? Wenn ja, bekunde ich der Frau vollsten Respekt für die Zivilcourage


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hast Du gesagt, wir sind vom "ÜÜÜkel" ? Wenn ja, bekunde ich der Frau vollsten Respekt für die Zivilcourage



Nee, sondern einfach das wir eine Anglergemeinschaft von Friedfischern sind.
Mensch, hätte ich vielleicht tun sollen!


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,mich plagt eine spontane Idee! 
Heute bleibe ich nicht in Braunschweig! 
Ich packe jetzt bisschen Takel zusammen und schwinge mich ins Auto! 
Ich muss irgendwohin Angeln !
Gucke jetzt schnell nach einer Unterkunft für 1 oder 2 Nächte und dann geht's los! 
Im engeren Kreis liegt Holland, der Rhein oder Oberbayern. ........
Ich weiß!  Sind 3 grundverschiede Richtungen !
Egal!  Wo ich jetzt was gutes und bezahlbares bekomme zum Übernachten ,da fahre ich hin !
Im Winter fällt mir immer die Decke auf den Kopf !

Ich melde mich dann wieder 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Ükelaner haben Beziehungen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ,mich plagt eine spontane Idee!
> Heute bleibe ich nicht in Braunschweig!
> Ich packe jetzt bisschen Takel zusammen und schwinge mich ins Auto!
> Ich muss irgendwohin Angeln !
> Gucke jetzt schnell nach einer Unterkunft für 1 oder 2 Nächte und dann geht's los!
> Im engeren Kreis liegt Holland, der Rhein oder Oberbayern. ........
> Ich weiß!  Sind 3 grundverschiede Richtungen !
> Egal!  Wo ich jetzt was gutes und bezahlbares bekomme zum Übernachten ,da fahre ich hin !
> Im Winter fällt mir immer die Decke auf den Kopf !
> 
> Ich melde mich dann wieder
> 
> LG Michael


Na dann lass es mal krachen. Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na dann lass es mal krachen. Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Vielen Dank! 

Rufe jetzt in Enschede an ! Da wäre der Twente Kanal 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Na dann lass es mal krachen. Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Viel Erfolg und erfreue uns bitte mit ein paar schönen Bildern von Natur und Fischen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Waller Michel: Viel Spaß und fette Beute!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unterhaltsame Köderdiskussion, die ihr da führt.
> 
> Ich bin bei dem pappigen Sandwichbrot von Norma hängengeblieben mittlerweile. Bäckerbrötchen sind zu teuer, Kaufland Sandwichbrot klebt nicht so gut und so weiter.
> Man muss nur die Tüte beim angeln geschlossen halten, damit es nicht austrocknet. Immer eine Scheibe raus und wieder zumachen!
> Ich suche deshalb auch keine anderes Weißbrot mehr, sondern veredle die Flocke nur noch mit Dips und dann rein damit.
> Die Möglichkeiten sind ja quasi unendlich bei der Menge an verfügbaren Aromen.



Amen! Sandwhichweißbrot aus dem Discounter ist für mich seit Jahren auch eine Bank, schlicht wegen der Haltbarkeit und den Verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten. Liquid Bread, Brotmehl, Flocke, Breadpunch und als Schwimmbrot. Mehr geht nich!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nee, sondern einfach das wir eine Anglergemeinschaft von Friedfischern sind.
> Mensch, hätte ich vielleicht tun sollen!



Wir sind zwar etwas schlauer als vorher, ich stelle aber auch nur Vermutungen in den Raum. Wat solls, am Ende nutzt hier sowieso niemand Cormoran. Außer diese ominöse Gemeinschaft von Friedfischanglern, müssen wohl die Jungs aus dem Quantum-Thread sein.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also Leberspätzle klingt doch mal richtig spannend! Kann man die fertig kaufen oder hat irgendjemand ein Rezept?


Leberspätzlesuppe gibt es zwar von Zamek in der Dose, aber mit diesen Portiönchen kommt man kaum weiter. Da hilft nur selber machen. Die Werkzeuge für Knöpfle, oder auch Spatzen genannt kosten nicht die Welt und die Zutaten sind auch nicht der Rede wert. Eier, Mehl, S&P, durchgedrehte Leber und heisses Wasser zum Garen. Vorteil. Wenn du mal den Hobel, oder den Seiher hast, kannst du Spätzle auch in allen anderen Variationen machen. Zum Selbstverzehr, oder in allen möglichen Farben und Aromatisierungen für die Fische.


Tricast schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : Wie kann man um 6:11 schon ans Essen denken und dann noch Leberspätzle?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Eine schöne heisse (Leberspätzle-) Suppe geht immer rein!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Funfact: mein Geruchssinn kehrt langsam wieder - scheinbar ist der Zammataro Cold Water Dip in meiner Karre ausgelaufen xD



  ganz miese Geschichte, ich hoffe du hast kennen Schaden davongezogen.

Weil wir grad beim Geruchssinn sind. Ich war mit befreundeten Anglern vor Jahren beim gemeinschaftlichen Feedern.
Wir saßen quasi alle in fast einer Reihe hintereinander auf freier Wiese. Der mittlere Angler hatte dann angefangen mit Knoblauch sein Futter
zu pimpen nur leider nicht bedacht das Wind ging. Das feine Pulver hat sich dann regelrecht in der Luft verteilt und ist dann schön eingeatmet worden.
Das war ein regelrechter Traum von jedem der in der Windrichtung saß....zum  war das damals. Nachjustieren vom Futter war da nimmer möglich, der Geschmackssinn war weg.


----------



## Andal

Geht ja noch. Ich saß vor drei Jahren Abends mit einem Kollegen an. Irgendwie hatte ich den Verdacht, dass wer einen soliden Haufem in die Böschung gesetzt hat. Es stank erbärmlich. Bis der Kollegah en passant erwähnte, dass er seine Dendros mit Buttersäure "verfeinert" hat...!


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel Viel Spaß und Petri.


----------



## Xianeli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ,mich plagt eine spontane Idee!
> Heute bleibe ich nicht in Braunschweig!
> Ich packe jetzt bisschen Takel zusammen und schwinge mich ins Auto!
> Ich muss irgendwohin Angeln !
> Gucke jetzt schnell nach einer Unterkunft für 1 oder 2 Nächte und dann geht's los!
> Im engeren Kreis liegt Holland, der Rhein oder Oberbayern. ........
> Ich weiß!  Sind 3 grundverschiede Richtungen !
> Egal!  Wo ich jetzt was gutes und bezahlbares bekomme zum Übernachten ,da fahre ich hin !
> Im Winter fällt mir immer die Decke auf den Kopf !
> 
> Ich melde mich dann wieder
> 
> LG Michael



Holland klingt immer gut, fahre da auch gerne mal fürs we oder kurzwoche hin. Haus am Wasser gebucht und ab geht's. Steht dieses Jahr auf dem Plan. Preise sind auch erträglich und ein lidl meist um die Ecke um alles vor Ort zu kaufen


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Holland klingt immer gut, fahre da auch gerne mal fürs we oder kurzwoche hin. Haus am Wasser gebucht und ab geht's. Steht dieses Jahr auf dem Plan. Preise sind auch erträglich und ein lidl meist um die Ecke um alles vor Ort zu kaufen


Zum angeln war ich noch nie in Holland. Nur zum kiffen. Das ist aber über 30Jahre her. Ich war schließlich auch mal jung.
Die Niederlande scheint mit ihren Kanälen sehr interessant zu sein. Habe viel darüber gehört und gelesen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gerade gemacht   Aber so richtig...mh, komisch.
> Erste Antwort auf meine Frage ............
> 
> Sehr geheimnisvoll. Aber trotzdem nette Dame im Service, dafür Daumen hoch. Man hätte mich ja auch komplett abfertigen können.
> Schlauer bin ich jetzt aber auch nicht.


Fein, dass du es einfach mal probiert hast! 

Also doch wohl eine netter verpackte Bandansage! 

Die Erwähnung des sagenumwobenden Ükel, und Nutzung als schlagender unvergesslicher Begriff hat echt was für sich.

"Was ist denn Ükel? Meinen Sie Wickel oder Ekel? "
"Nein, den wichtigsten aller Fische, den Ükel."
"Kenn' ich nicht!?!?!"
"Sollten Sie aber, schließlich sind ihre Produkte dafür bestimmt. Sie verkaufen doch was für Fische? "
"Fische, wie was ??? "


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr schon bei Lakritz und Gummibärchen seid dann müßt Ihr auch mal Mäuse Speck probieren. Habe mal vor Jahren damit auf Brassen geangelt und es hat funktioniert. Vorteil, es ist leicht zu beschaffen und haltbar.


Du meinst unser Orginal von weit vor Marsh-Mallows?


----------



## Jason

Am Sonntag werde ich mal die neu entdeckten Teiche in Angriff nehmen. Ich gehe mal die Sache ganz gelassen an, und werde mal mit einer Telestippe, Klappstuhl und Täschchen losziehen. Aber ich glaube, ich habe ein Madenproblem. Im nahegelegenen Baumarkt werden die Köderkühlschränke bestimmt immer noch leer sein. Mal schauen. 
Ansonsten werde ich es mit Mais, Brot oder mit selbst gesuchten Würmern es probieren. Bei der Futtermischung bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Auch mal schauen. Bis Sonntag soll es allerdings wieder kälter werden. Bin sehr gespannt was geht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fein, dass du es einfach mal probiert hast!
> 
> Also doch wohl eine netter verpackte Bandansage!
> 
> Die Erwähnung des sagenumwobenden Ükel, und Nutzung als schlagender unvergesslicher Begriff hat echt was für sich.
> 
> "Was ist denn Ükel? Meinen Sie Wickel oder Ekel? "
> "Nein, den wichtigsten aller Fische, den Ükel."
> "Kenn' ich nicht!?!?!"
> "Sollten Sie aber, schließlich sind ihre Produkte dafür bestimmt. Sie verkaufen doch was für Fische? "
> "Fische, wie was ??? "



Der Name des Threads hat seinen Ursprung aber nicht in der Herrlichkeit des Ükels, sondern dem Schaffen von Tolkien. Den Namen adaptierte ich vom "Tänzelnden Pony" aus Bree, hin zum "Wankelnden Ükel" im Anglerboard. Schlicht als Zeichen für eine Zusammenkunft der Völker in der Mitte eines Ortes. Kurios, welche Spuren diverse Autoren nach ihrem Ableben auch nach Jahrzehnten hinterlassen.

Also, meine Freunde, ich hab euch im Auge.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also, meine Freunde, ich hab euch im Auge.


Ich hab euch im Auge, und mache mir Notizen. Oder wie war das?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich hab euch im Auge, und mache mir Notizen. Oder wie war das?
> 
> Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>



So sieht das immer aus, wenn ich die anderen Angler an ihren geheimnisvollen Spots direkt hinterm Parkplatz beobachte.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


>


Was linst den da für eine Kreatur? Bist du das ? Ich hatte dich ganz anders in Erinnerung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Was linst den da für eine Kreatur? Bist du das ? Ich hatte dich ganz anders in Erinnerung.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich dachte du warst das letzte mal vor 30 Jahren in Holland kiffen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich dachte du warst das letzte mal vor 30 Jahren in Holland kiffen?




Muhahahaha.....brüllllll !!!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


Ach, der Arnie. Aber welcher Film war das noch, wo er so um die Ecke guckt?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ach, der Arnie. Aber welcher Film war das noch, wo er so um die Ecke guckt?
> 
> Gruß Jason




Weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muhahahaha.....brüllllll !!!


Spucks aus, Lady.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht mehr.



Zwick mich, könnte aber Predator gewesen sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zwick mich, könnte aber Predator gewesen sein.



Jupp aber nicht dieser:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp aber nicht dieser:



Der erste Teil, 1987. Ich denke, daher stammt dein Gif. Einer meiner liebsten Filme aus der Kindheit, nebst Terminator, Demolition Man, Judge Dredd und die ganzen Streifen des Genres. Gremlins, das Ding aus einer anderen Welt und Aliens nicht zu vergessen.


Du warst ja eher ein Fan von "Twilight".


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du warst ja eher ein Fan von "Twilight".



Fast!
Eher von Louis de Funes, Olsenbande, Adriano Celentano usw.

Schwarzenegger war erst später angesagt.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich dachte du warst das letzte mal vor 30 Jahren in Holland kiffen?


Ja, das stimmt wirklich. Wir waren in Amsterdam. Eine geile Stadt. Was damals abging war der Hammer.
An den Grachten standen zu der Zeit auch einige Angler. Ich habe das mit meinen glasigen Augen betrachtet. Da kann ich mich noch dran erinnern. Und die Nutten  in den Schaufenstern..... war schon cool.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt wirklich. Wir waren in Amsterdam. Eine geile Stadt. Was damals abging war der Hammer.
> An den Grachten standen zu der Zeit auch einige Angler. Ich habe das mit meinen glasigen Augen betrachtet. Da kann ich mich noch dran erinnern. Und die Nutten  in den Schaufenstern..... war schon cool.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Bei mir gabs eher Schnee im Sommer, Kiffen war nie meine Welt. Nach einem Blunt hing ich Schlaff wie ein Aal über der Veranda. Was die Nutten angeht, gerne per PN, das wird mir hier zu Öffentlich. 

Edith: Wenn es irgendwann ein Ükeltreffen gibt, wo wir beide aufeinander treffen, knallen wir den Tresen leer. Du bist mein Mann, für die wilden Sachen!


----------



## Andal

Als ich Anno asbach verlängerte Wochenenden in A'dam zelebriert habe, sind mir Angler gar nicht aufgefallen. Wir waren froh, wenn wir den nächsten Cofé Shop mittig trafen.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Edith: Wenn es irgendwann ein Ükeltreffen gibt, wo wir beide aufeinander treffen, knallen wir den Tresen leer. Du bist mein Mann, für die wilden Sachen!


Ich knall dich unter den Tisch. Aber lassen wir das. Gehört hier nicht hin. Ohwei, wenn das mein Weib lesen würde. Ich wäre in Erklärungsnot. 

Gruß Jason

Edit, Freund, alles nur Spaß


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich knall dich unter den Tisch. Aber lassen wir das. Gehört hier nicht hin. Ohwei, wenn das mein Weib lesen würde. Ich wäre in Erklärungsnot.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich halte es sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich, das du mich bis in den Keller säufst. Ich konsumiere seit Jahren keinen Alkohol mehr in großen Mengen, noch andere Genussmittel, abseits von Tabak und Kaffee. Ab und zu schnüffel ich noch an meinen Dips, das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich halte es sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich, das du mich bis in den Keller säufst.


Du Erbse. Wer redet denn vom saufen?


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du Erbse. Wer redet denn vom saufen?


Gleich stehen die Bullen vor meiner Tür.


----------



## Andal

Das Menetekel der Blauen Dose.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du Erbse. Wer redet denn vom saufen?



Und da schrieb ich noch, das ich mich mit Rotaugen und Hanf intensiver beschäftigen will.  



jason 1 schrieb:


> Gleich stehen die Bullen vor meiner Tür.



Ich brech ab, genau mein Humor!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und da schrieb ich noch, das ich mich mit Rotaugen und Hanf intensiver beschäftigen will.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich brech ab, genau mein Humor!


Scheiße, ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und da schrieb ich noch, das ich mich mit Rotaugen und Hanf intensiver beschäftigen will.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich brech ab, genau mein Humor!




Top Secret C. Edition kannst direkt aus der Tüte schnüffeln(oder verfüttern).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Top Secret C. Edition kannst direkt aus der Tüte schnüffeln(oder verfüttern).



Wenn das Geld knapp ist, kommt Top Secret in die Pfeife!


----------



## Jason

Für die jüngeren Mitleser. Drogen ist der Teufel. Wir machen hier nur Spaß. Bitte nicht nachmachen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Für die jüngeren Mitleser. Drogen ist der Teufel. Wir machen hier nur Spaß. Bitte nicht nachmachen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das sieht unsere Bundesregierung aber anders: Glücksspiel, Alkohol, Prostitution und das Angeln sind nach wie vor Erlaubt!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sieht unsere Bundesregierung aber anders: Glücksspiel, Alkohol, Prostitution und das Angeln sind nach wie vor Erlaubt!


Darüber streiten sich die Götter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Darüber streiten sich die Götter



Ich sehe solche Themen sehr entspannt. Jeder soll in seinem Leben die Erfahrungen machen dürfen, die sich auf dem eigenen Weg anbieten. Nicht immer ist alles falsch, was auf dem Papier verboten ist, nicht immer ist alles richtig, was der Gesetzgeber erlaubt. Solange wir in einer Gesellschaft leben, wo du auch bei Fehlern aufgefangen wirst, ist alles gut. Wir sind alle weder Fehlerfreil, noch Frei von Süchten und Freuden. Who cares? Solange jemand sich nicht der Freiheit seiner Mitmenschen bemächtigt, auch mal locker durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## Andal

Und sich immer die Worte von Keith Richards vor Augen halten: "Nie zu viel und immer nur vom Feinsten!"


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ach, der Arnie. Aber welcher Film war das noch, wo er so um die Ecke guckt?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Von seinen Bürstenhaarschnitt wäre es Phantom-Kommando. Und wenn ihr so weitermacht beiß ich gleich inn Schreibtisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Von seinen Bürstenhaarschnitt wäre es Phantom-Kommando. Und wenn ihr so weitermacht beiß ich gleich inn Schreibtisch.



Das kann auch sein, weil ich mich an eine solche Stelle in Predator nicht erinnern kann. Ich weiß, was heute Abend geschaut gestreamt wird!


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Und sich immer die Worte von Keith Richards vor Augen halten: "Nie zu viel und immer nur vom Feinsten!"


Ich halte mich an die Worte von Hägar dem Schrecklichen "Ich will alles, und dass dann doppelt"


----------



## Jason

Es ist Phantom Kommando. Aber eigentlich ist das nicht wichtig. Zumindest hier. *Wir sind doch hier im Ükel. *
Wer will denn noch in den nächsten Tagen angeln gehen? Ich geh am Sonntag. Habe das auch heute meiner Frau gesagt. Sie sagte nur :Ach ja, und wo bleibe ich? Ich : kannst mitkommen. Sie :  Gut, dann bleibt sie weg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Heute war Katalogtag, es sind angekommen: Pelzer, Balzer, Askari, RIVE, AVID und noch einer , komme nicht auf den Namen. Ich weiß das ich Overtackle bin aber ich weiß auch das ich bestimmt noch was finde, das ich unbedingt brauche.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich geh am Sonntag



Gute Idee, mir fehlen auch noch einige Köfis. Hoffentlich beißt was an. Und dann wartet ja auch noch die 2410 auf ihren ersten Einsatz an der Matchrute.

Edit: das heißt ich will auch Sonntag los.


----------



## Piego93

Ich war heute, bei mir um die Ecke, an einem kleinen, krautigen See mein Glück versuchen.
Sonne, 13 Grad kaum Wind.
Mit der Matchrute konnte ich etwas kleinfisch fangen, hauptsächlich Rotfedern.
Dann habe ich meinen Haken etwas größer gewählt und hatte wegen des Krautes echt Probleme meinen Köder anzubieten.
Hab dann auch noch einen etwas größeren Biss versemmelt 
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Gewässer gewesen.

Wie bietet ihr euren Köder in sehr krautigen Gewässern an ? Da brauch ich noch etwas Nachhilfe

Grüße


----------



## Kochtopf

@jason 1 ich finde popkulturelle Referenzen nicht per se schlimm, schließlich werden Wutanfälle in Kinskis gemessen


----------



## Waller Michel

So ....in Holland haben wir auf die schnelle leider kein Zimmer bekommen; also sind wir an die Nordsee bei Cuxhaven  ( Duhnen )
Bei starkem Wind am Strand angekommen aufgebaut, kurz später fing es an zu regnen! 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Dachte ich naja ich versuche es in der Dunkelheit in Bremerhaven direkt an der Wesermündung ? Noch stärkerer Regen und noch stärkerer Wind 









Jetzt werde ich mal den morgigen Tag abwarten und vielleicht mal Richtung Groningren ,dort an einen Kanal mit der Stippe ! Aber nur wenn das Wetter besser wird! 
Meine Erste Idee war runter an die Isar! Hätte ich das nur gemacht 


LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Heute war *Katalogtag, es sind angekommen: Pelzer, Balzer, Askari, RIVE, AVID und noch einer , komme nicht auf den Namen. *Ich weiß das ich Overtackle bin aber ich weiß auch das ich bestimmt noch was finde, das ich unbedingt brauche.


Also, das fällt eindeutig unter gefährliche Drogen u. Betäubungsmittel !  
Schon deutliche erste Anzeichen. Drohender Kaufwahn die nächste Stufe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ....in Holland haben wir auf die schnelle leider kein Zimmer bekommen; also sind wir an die Nordsee bei Cuxhaven  ( Duhnen )
> Bei starkem Wind am Strand angekommen aufgebaut, kurz später fing es an zu regnen!


Warum fährst du da denn auch hin, da ist doch das ganz große Wasser, wo man schlecht, Döbel u. Rotauge stippen kann.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meine Erste Idee war runter an die Isar! Hätte ich das nur gemacht


Im Süden ist das Wetter richtig manierlich, quasi so , wie sonst überall im Jahr inzwischen möglich, man muss schon auf den Kalender bzw. die Funkuhr gucken.
Kein Sturm, kein Regen, kein Schnee, kein Glatteis, morgens nur ein bischen Rauhreif und leichte Kondensfeuchte, und öfter schaut sogar mal die Sonne durch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Warum fährst du da denn auch hin, da ist doch das ganz große Wasser, wo man schlecht, Döbel u. Rotauge stippen kann.
> 
> 
> Im Süden ist das Wetter richtig manierlich, quasi so , wie sonst überall im Jahr inzwischen möglich.
> Kein Sturm, kein Regen, kein Schnee, kein Glatteis, morgens nur ein bischen Rauhreif und leichte Kondensfeuchte, und öfter schaut sogar mal die Sonne durch.


War bei uns heute morgen in Braunschweig auch! 14 Grad sonnig. ...............bis Bremen  ; )

LG


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel Viel Spaß und Glück für morgen.Schöne Fotos hast gemacht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel Viel Spaß und Glück für morgen.Schöne Fotos hast gemacht.



Vielen Dank!  Is aber bei Regen nicht so qualitativ gut mit dem Handy. 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@Piego93 - Petri zu den Rotfedern. 
Die sind dort (ich meine diesen Teich zu kennen) typischerweise äußerst fix am Köder.
Bei Gelegenheit will ich es dort auch mal wieder probieren. Vielleicht an den ersten „frühlingshaften Tagen” im März.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Waller Michel 

Wärste doch in den Süden gefahren, hier sind die Temperaturen sehr erträglich:


----------



## rhinefisher

Du bist mein Bruder im Geiste - jedenfalls was deine Flexibilität anbelangt..
Ich bin mal Richtung Dänemark losgefahren und in Spanien gelandet.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist mein Bruder im Geiste - jedenfalls was deine Flexibilität anbelangt..
> Ich bin mal Richtung Dänemark losgefahren und in Spanien gelandet.. .


Ist "Flexibilität" hier ein Euphemismus für "Orientierungsfähigkeit"?


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist mein Bruder im Geiste - jedenfalls was deine Flexibilität anbelangt..
> Ich bin mal Richtung Dänemark losgefahren und in Spanien gelandet.. .


Das Navi dass du benutzt hast würde ich aber in die Tonne treten


----------



## rustaweli

Racklinger schrieb:


> Das Navi dass du benutzt hast würde ich aber in die Tonne treten



So ähnlich, aber nicht ganz so drastisch, erging es mir aber auch schon. War vorletztes Jahr auf der Rückfahrt von Italien nach Deutschland. Es sollte über Österreich gehen. Irgendwann wurde es komisch, die Blicke meiner Frau vorwurfsvoller, meine verzweifelten Ausreden sensationeller. Kurz vor der Schweiz gestand ich meinen Fehler und schob alles auf´s Navi. Da ich schon die Vignetten für Österreich hatte und die Urlaubskasse arg strapaziert wurde, war mir der schwäbische Taler doch zu schade und man kehrte um. War übrigens das neue Garminsystem von Daimler. Naja 
Aber meine Frau kennt mich, da hilft auch kein Navi bis ich selbst da checke wann es abgeht und schon vorbei bin um dann die neue Routenempfehlung in Kauf zu nehmen. Sie sagt immer, im Alter näht sie mir Zettel mit meiner Anschrift in die Jackentaschen.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist mein Bruder im Geiste - jedenfalls was deine Flexibilität anbelangt..
> Ich bin mal Richtung Dänemark losgefahren und in Spanien gelandet.. .


In Spanien rauskommen ist absolut auch meines !!!!!
Ist leider von hier oben immer ein extrem langer Ritt und mittlerweile auch nicht mehr gerade preisgünstig. ........
Egal heute ist das Wetter besser und ich bleibe hier ,mal gucken was geht ?
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag und Petri für Die ,die es ans Wasser zieht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Die Tage ging es ja mal um Gebäck für Brotflocken.

Semmeln von NORMA - das nenne ich echte Kleistermasse! Da muss sich ja bald das englische Family Bread verstecken.


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel- Viel Spaß ,Glück und Petri.


----------



## Mikesch

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ....
> Meine Erste Idee war runter an die Isar! Hätte ich das nur gemacht
> 
> LG Michael


Ob man da auf die Schnelle Gastkarten zum Huchenfischen bekommt?
Hier im Süden ist an sehr vielen Gewässern um diese Zeit "Closed Season"!


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> So ähnlich, aber nicht ganz so drastisch, erging es mir aber auch schon. War vorletztes Jahr auf der Rückfahrt von Italien nach Deutschland. Es sollte über Österreich gehen. Irgendwann wurde es komisch, die Blicke meiner Frau vorwurfsvoller, meine verzweifelten Ausreden sensationeller. Kurz vor der Schweiz gestand ich meinen Fehler und schob alles auf´s Navi. Da ich schon die Vignetten für Österreich hatte und die Urlaubskasse arg strapaziert wurde, war mir der schwäbische Taler doch zu schade und man kehrte um. War übrigens das neue Garminsystem von Daimler. Naja
> Aber meine Frau kennt mich, da hilft auch kein Navi bis ich selbst da checke wann es abgeht und schon vorbei bin um dann die neue Routenempfehlung in Kauf zu nehmen. Sie sagt immer, im Alter näht sie mir Zettel mit meiner Anschrift in die Jackentaschen.


Ohne Orientierungsinn sieht man also viel mehr von der Welt, ist doch jut


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist mein Bruder im Geiste - jedenfalls was deine Flexibilität anbelangt..
> Ich bin mal Richtung Dänemark losgefahren und in Spanien gelandet.. .


Und das im Zeitalter der Navis ...  
wobei:   traue sowieso keinem Gerät, was du nicht selber gebaut und programmiert hast.

(Nachtrag: Racklinger kam auch schon gleich drauf)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab mich in den Katalog von Daiwa verliebt. Tschüss Browning, Konnichiwa Japan!


----------



## Tricast

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mich in den Katalog von Daiwa verliebt. Tschüss Browning, Konnichiwa Japan!



Das wird Waller Michel aber freuen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Das wird Waller Michel aber freuen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Die Japaner auch!


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend, 

nach einer schrecklich akademischen Woche mit viel zuviel Arbeit und viel zu wenig Schlaf, sowie einem durchgetakteten Wochenende zwischendrin geb ich jetzt auch wieder meinen Senf dazu 

@Professor Tinca: Wahnsinn, dickes Petri zu deiner Döbelorgie! Wahnsinn, was du da an Döbeln gefangen hast, davon kann ich hier nur träumen.

@Wuemmehunter: Dein Video hat mir auch sehr gefallen. Die Wümme scheint doch größer zu sein, als ich dachte. Tolle Aufnahmen aber auf jeden Fall und eine wunderschöne Zusammenstellung 

#raubrotaugen: Vor 20 Jahren hab ich sowas auch mal erlebt. Im Bach bei Hochwasser hab ich einfach einen orangeroten Spinner (ich glaube der Größe 2) einfach in die Strömung gehalten und spielen lassen. Abgesehen hatte ich es auf Barsche, bekam auch ein paar heftige Attacken. Hingen blieb am Ende ein 30er Rotauge (oder Aland), den Drilling komplett im Maul und alle drei Haken hatten gefasst. Aber ich glaube gezielt mit Kunstköder oder Köderfisch auf Friedfisch würde ich nicht gehen, schon allein aus Prinzip. 



jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie ich es schon mal erwähnt hatte, früher wäre das mir nicht in den sinn gekommen, um diese Jahreszeit angeln zu gehen. Aber der Ükel treibt an.



Ich bekomme dauernd immer wieder von Freunden oder Familie gesagt, dass sie es total seltsam finden, dass ich zu der Jahreszeit Angeln gehe. Für mich ist das irgendwie eine Selbstverständlichkeit, zumindest bei Temperaturen, wie sie derzeit bei uns herrschen. Klar muss man sich anpassen und die Herausforderung ist größer, aber alles andere wäre ja auch langweilig. 
Tolle kleine Teiche, die du da gefunden hast, und schön, dass du da so unkompliziert ran kommst. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was du dort für Fischarten entdecken wirst. Für nächste woche dir und @Kochtopf jedenfalls schonmal viel Erfolg am See - wieder so ein tiefes Ungetüm...

@Waller Michel: Viel Spaß an der See!

@Piego93: Herzliches Petri und auch von mir herzlich Willkommen hier im Ükel. Falls dein Nickname die Wahrheit spricht, haben wie dann wohl ein neues Ükel-Küken., 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> LB aus Vollkornsandwhichtoast



Das ist das erste mal, dass ich irgendwo von Vollkornsandwich lese. Magst du verraten, wo die Unterschiede liegen und warum du es bei der aktuellen Witterung dem normalen Sandwichtoast vorziehen würdest?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist das erste mal, dass ich irgendwo von Vollkornsandwich lese. Magst du verraten, wo die Unterschiede liegen und warum du es bei der aktuellen Witterung dem normalen Sandwichtoast vorziehen würdest?



Kerniger im Geschmack und etwas gedeckter in der Farbe (ich bevorzuge immer dunkleres Futter bei klarem Wasser und heiklen Jahreszeiten). Ich würde die Konsistenz geringfügig trockener beschreiben, wobei ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied beim Anbieten von Brotflocken durch Vollkornsandwhichbrot bemerkt habe. Halbwertzeit am Haken lag am kleinen Flüsschen und Stillwasser bei 20 Minuten, wobei sich das Brot wohl eher vom Haken schiebt, wenn ich die Montage reinhole. An der Elbe muss ich das Verhalten noch testen, wobei ich wie gesagt die Konsistenz für nur marginal unterschiedlich halte.


----------



## Tobias85

Anglerisch war bei mir nicht ganz soviel los die letzte Zeit. Nachdem ich Freitag - kaum wieder zuhause - nach ein paar stressigen Tagen früh eingeschlafen bin, hat mich am Samstag morgen um 7 der Vollmond zärtlich geweckt, ich war komplett ausgeschlafen und wusste nicht, was mich noch im Bett halten sollte. Also bin ich aufgestanden, in der Morgendämmerung auf zum Bach und wollte nochmal Rotaugen und Alande stippen, leider nicht mit besonders viel Erfolg.

Zuhause angekommen hab ich die Angelutensilien gleich im Auto gelassen: Um 11 war ich zum Brunch bei einer Freundin eingeladen, die neulich schon einmal kommuniziert hatte, dass sie die Angelei auch ganz interessant findet und gerne mal mitkommen und sich das näher anschauen würde. Hätte man ja spontan nach dem Brunch noch machen können. Und tatsächlich hat sie dann zwischendurch sogar von sich aus nochmal das Thema Angeln aufgegriffen und als ich meinte, dass ich alles im Auto hätte, war die weitere Tagesplanung sofort beschlossene Sache. Ich bin mit ihr dann an meinen Rotfedernbach gefahren, wo ich als ersten Fisch des Jahres ein Rotauge präsentieren konnte, gefolgt von ein paar Nanodöbeln und - nach nem kleinen Stellenwechsel - auch endlich einigen Rotfedern.  (Ich bin immer noch fasziniert, dass die sich dort das ganze Jahr durch verlässlich fangen lassen...) Die Gute war ganz aufgeregt, hat von allem etliche Fotos und Videos gemacht und freut sich schon auf den nächsten gemeinsamen Angeltrip an einem anderen Gewässer - mal sehen, vielleicht wird da grade eine neue Anglerin geboren. 

Und am Sonntag war ich mit einem Bekannten unterwegs, der sich bei den Grünen engagiert, aber sich trotzdem immer wieder gern meine Angelgeschichten anhört, wenn ich einen für mich persönlich besonderen Fang hatte. Der hat dann auch gleich angefragt, ob er sich nicht mal dazusetzen könnte. Tja, und nun steht für den Frühling ein Angeltag an der oberen Ems an, vergleichbar wohl mit Wuemmes Wümme. Für mich auch sehr spannend, weil ich kein Fließgewässer der Größenordnung in meiner Nähe habe und weil Fischbestand und Gewässerstruktur vom Trotten bis zum Feedern alles erlauben werden. Vielleicht wird es da ja endlich mal was mit meinem lang ersehnten Großdöbel.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kerniger im Geschmack und etwas gedeckter in der Farbe (ich bevorzuge immer dunkleres Futter bei klarem Wasser und heiklen Jahreszeiten). Ich würde die Konsistenz geringfügig trockener beschreiben, wobei ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied beim Anbieten von Brotflocken durch Vollkornsandwhichbrot bemerkt habe. Halbwertzeit am Haken lag am kleinen Flüsschen und Stillwasser bei 20 Minuten, wobei sich das Brot wohl eher vom Haken schiebt, wenn ich die Montage reinhole. An der Elbe muss ich das Verhalten noch testen, wobei ich wie gesagt die Konsistenz für nur marginal unterschiedlich halte.



Danke, das ergibt natürlich Sinn. Lässt sich dann sicher auch gut mit einer weißen Brotflocke am Haken als Praline auf dem Buffet kombinieren schätze ich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke, das ergibt natürlich Sinn. Lässt sich dann sicher auch gut mit einer weißen Brotflocke am Haken als Praline auf dem Buffet kombinieren schätze ich.



Sicherlich, das Volumen der Brotflocke übersteigt aber ohnehin das LB in der Größe auf dem Platz. Ist auch eine Frage des Gewässers, inwieweit sich dein Futter beispielsweise mit der Strömung verteilt. Ein Dip wäre ebenfalls einer Alternative. Beim Breadpunchen würde ich diese Karte ausspielen, wobei ich Maden in Kombination mit Weißbrot immer bevorzuge.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Anglerisch war bei mir nicht ganz soviel los die letzte Zeit. Nachdem ich Freitag - kaum wieder zuhause - nach ein paar stressigen Tagen früh eingeschlafen bin, hat mich am Samstag morgen um 7 der Vollmond zärtlich geweckt, ich war komplett ausgeschlafen und wusste nicht, was mich noch im Bett halten sollte. Also bin ich aufgestanden, in der Morgendämmerung auf zum Bach und wollte nochmal Rotaugen und Alande stippen, leider nicht mit besonders viel Erfolg.
> 
> Zuhause angekommen hab ich die Angelutensilien gleich im Auto gelassen: Um 11 war ich zum Brunch bei einer Freundin eingeladen, die neulich schon einmal kommuniziert hatte, dass sie die Angelei auch ganz interessant findet und gerne mal mitkommen und sich das näher anschauen würde. Hätte man ja spontan nach dem Brunch noch machen können. Und tatsächlich hat sie dann zwischendurch sogar von sich aus nochmal das Thema Angeln aufgegriffen und als ich meinte, dass ich alles im Auto hätte, war die weitere Tagesplanung sofort beschlossene Sache. Ich bin mit ihr dann an meinen Rotfedernbach gefahren, wo ich als ersten Fisch des Jahres ein Rotauge präsentieren konnte, gefolgt von ein paar Nanodöbeln und - nach nem kleinen Stellenwechsel - auch endlich einigen Rotfedern.  (Ich bin immer noch fasziniert, dass die sich dort das ganze Jahr durch verlässlich fangen lassen...) Die Gute war ganz aufgeregt, hat von allem etliche Fotos und Videos gemacht und freut sich schon auf den nächsten gemeinsamen Angeltrip an einem anderen Gewässer - mal sehen, vielleicht wird da grade eine neue Anglerin geboren.
> 
> Und am Sonntag war ich mit einem Bekannten unterwegs, der sich bei den Grünen engagiert, aber sich trotzdem immer wieder gern meine Angelgeschichten anhört, wenn ich einen für mich persönlich besonderen Fang hatte. Der hat dann auch gleich angefragt, ob er sich nicht mal dazusetzen könnte. Tja, und nun steht für den Frühling ein Angeltag an der oberen Ems an, vergleichbar wohl mit Wuemmes Wümme. Für mich auch sehr spannend, weil ich kein Fließgewässer der Größenordnung in meiner Nähe habe und weil Fischbestand und Gewässerstruktur vom Trotten bis zum Feedern alles erlauben werden. Vielleicht wird es da ja endlich mal was mit meinem lang ersehnten Großdöbel.


Julius Caesar meinte, jedenfalls bei Shakespeare, "der warme Tag ists, der die Natter zeugt". Gute Aussichten auf anglerischen "Nachwuchs"!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Die Tage ging es ja mal um Gebäck für Brotflocken.
> 
> Semmeln von NORMA - das nenne ich echte Kleistermasse! Da muss sich ja bald das englische Family Bread verstecken.



Haben die auch so einen Backwarenstand, oder sind das solch abgepackte?
Hab leider kein Norma hier irgendwo, toll. Alles hat es, Rewe, Kaufland, Penny, Edeka, Lidl, Aldi, alles zügig erreichbar, nur den Laden mit dem Döbelbrot nicht! Was soll das?!


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Japaner auch!



Mich auch, vielleicht auch irgendwo Cormoran


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sicherlich, das Volumen der Brotflocke übersteigt aber ohnehin das LB in der Größe auf dem Platz. Ist auch eine Frage des Gewässers, inwieweit sich dein Futter beispielsweise mit der Strömung verteilt. Ein Dip wäre ebenfalls einer Alternative. Beim Breadpunchen würde ich diese Karte ausspielen, wobei ich Maden in Kombination mit Weißbrot immer bevorzuge.



Maden mit Brot? Wie beköderst Du?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mich auch, vielleicht auch irgendwo Cormoran



Ich bin nur wegen dieser Diskussion auf den Katalog gestoßen, sonst hätte ich das unfassbar fucking breite Sortiment nie entdeckt. Die Jungs von Daiwa bedienen ja beinahe jegliche Vorstellung und Vorliebe eines Anglers an Angelruten und Rollen. Das auch sehr konstant, wie mir scheint. Bei Browning rotiert das Sortiment schneller wie meine Waschmaschine.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Maden mit Brot? Wie beköderst Du?



Nicht Maden mit Brot als Köder, sondern Maden über einem Futterplatz aus Brot als Köder. Was du meinst: Mit dem Breadpunch eine Pille ausstanzen, dann die Made aufziehen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Sooo !
Angeln ist beendet, da wir aber hier an einem Friedfisch - Stammtisch sind werde ich nicht näher drauf eingehen! 
Nur soviel, mir ist es irgendwie so ,als würde ich aus der Ferne Edit Piaf hören die Marseilles singen 

Werden jetzt nochmals in Cuxhaven schön Fisch essen gehen, das ist dort extrem gut und noch bezahlbar! 
Danach noch einen Kaffee bei MC Donald  ( da holen wir uns gerne Kaffee wenn wir unterwegs sind ) und dann geht's wieder heim. 

Fazit : Deutschland ist an den Küsten auch sehr schön und auch bei Wind und Wetter hat die Küste ihren speziellen Reiz !

Was mir allerdings nicht so sehr zusagt sind die vielen Gebote und Verbote !
Ich stand jetzt mutterseelenallein mit meiner Frau und den zwei kleinen Hunden am Strand und hatte geangelt .Es kam natürlich sofort jemand angerannt, mit einer wohl selbstgebastelten Uniform, hielt mir irgendein Ausweis unter die Nase , und wollte ein Geld wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit kassieren weil einer unserer Hunde nicht angeleint war .
Der Hund saß im Stuhl auf meinem Schoß !
Ich sag nur soviel, der kam mir gerade recht! 
Ist leider typisch für unser Land! 
Trotzdem schön ist es hier oben schon! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

mikesch schrieb:


> Ob man da auf die Schnelle Gastkarten zum Huchenfischen bekommt?
> Hier im Süden ist an sehr vielen Gewässern um diese Zeit "Closed Season"!



Hab das aus Spaß mal kurz gegoogelt !
Du hast da tatsächlich Recht! 
Ist um die Jahreszeit tatsächlich nicht leicht, wenn Wochenkarten für 80 Euro oder so! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Julius Caesar meinte, jedenfalls bei Shakespeare, "der warme Tag ists, der die Natter zeugt". Gute Aussichten auf anglerischen "Nachwuchs"!



Solange ich dann nicht 'Daddy' genannt werde... 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Breadpunchen würde ich diese Karte ausspielen, wobei ich Maden in Kombination mit Weißbrot immer bevorzuge.



Fängigkeit, einfachere Handhabung oder beides?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Döööööbeeeeelllll !!!
First Chub of the year! Zwar nur ein Mitdreißiger aber mein allererster Winter- nein Januardöbel!
Gewässer: Wümme
Köder: Brotflocke
Montage: Feeder


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab das aus Spaß mal kurz gegoogelt !
> Du hast da tatsächlich Recht!
> Ist um die Jahreszeit tatsächlich nicht leicht, wenn Wochenkarten für 80 Euro oder so!
> 
> LG Michael



Ich war letzten Sommer in Slowenien und hatte vorher aus Spaß mal nach Preisen für Tages- und Wochenkarten für die vielen tollen Flüsse geschaut...verglichen damit ich 80€ noch fast human.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Stefan! Das Foto mit den orange-durchscheinenden Flossen im Dämmerungslicht finde ich auch bezaubernd.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Haben die auch so einen Backwarenstand, oder sind das solch abgepackte?
> Hab leider kein Norma hier irgendwo, toll. Alles hat es, Rewe, Kaufland, Penny, Edeka, Lidl, Aldi, alles zügig erreichbar, nur den Laden mit dem Döbelbrot nicht! Was soll das?!


Aus dem Automaten, oder wie man das Ding nennt, wo man sich die Ware herausstochern muss.


----------



## rustaweli

Ich weiß, wird hier teilweise nicht gern gesehen und verstößt gegen die Dogmen. Aber vielleicht kann ich es ja doch im Interesse des Ein oder Anderen Ükels teilen. Hatte heute eine Ministunde zur Verfügung und nutzte die um kurz mal nach den Barschen zu schauen. Kein Stuhl, kein Futter, fast null Gepäck, einfach mal so. Feine kleine Gummis an 3 Gramm Jigs wurden langsam, sanft und zart, immer nur mal leicht angejiggt, über Steinpackungen und Totholz fast am Boden geführt.
Fazit : Ich kann wohl nur Döbel. Egal, freue mich trotzdem. Erst stieg ein 53er ein, dann noch ein 50er welcher sich den Köder direkt nach dem Wurf in der Absinkphase holte. Vergebt mir  !











Hab die zwei Burschen anderswo mit in die Wertung gegeben. Vielleicht gibt ja dieses Jahr mehrere Minifenster, in denen ich Pin gegen Spin tausche und ich kann als Ükel den Ersten machen  Letztes Jahr wurde ich im deutschprachigen Raum 4., obwohl ich nach Euren Mahnungen und Kritiken nur Anfang des Jahres Spinnen war und Fänge meldete. Auch nicht schlecht für einen Ükelianer.
Werde Euch damit aber zukünftig verschonen, also sorry. Freu mich nur gerade ein bißl zwecks Neujahrsentschneiderung.

Dickes Petri Euch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Fängigkeit, einfachere Handhabung oder beides?



Was meinst du?

Beim Breadpunchen fällt eine weiße Pille (wir nennen das jetzt so) garantiert besser auf einem dunklen Vollkornuntergrund auf. Da wüsste mir diese Kombination besser zu gefallen, als etwaige Spielchen mit Flockenfarben, wo alleine das größere Volumen überzeugt. Breadpunch ist mit Sicherheit eine super Geschichte, findet aber auch schnelle seine Grenzen. Maden bieten halt ein Gesamtpaket, das nach Fisch riecht. Duft, Farbe, Eiweiß, Bewegung. Ein Imitat der natürlichen Nahrung, aka Würmer aller Art. (es gibt grässliche Wesen in der Uferregion meiner Baggerlöcher und Flüsschen)


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Aus dem Automaten, oder wie man das Ding nennt, wo man sich die Ware herausstochern muss.



Super, danke!
Welche genau? Die nennen sich doch nicht Semmeln, oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Petrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiii @Wuemmehunter und @rustaweli, eure Fänge machen mir das Leben vor dem Computer schwer.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> Welche genau? Die nennen sich doch nicht Semmeln, oder?


Brötchen, Semmeln, Schrippen... halt. Denke nicht, dass so ein Discounter da große Unterschiede bei den Mischungen hat. Hauptsache billig. Im konkreten Fall waren es wohl Baguette-Brötchen, jedenfalls der Form nach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mich in den Katalog von Daiwa verliebt. Tschüss Browning, Konnichiwa Japan!


Mich freut es auch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, die blaue Stunde ist angebrochen. Werde gleich eine zweite Rute fertigmachen und dann geht es auf Q-Fische ( obwohl das Wasser mit 8Grad ja fast schon etwas zu warm ist).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin nur wegen dieser Diskussion auf den Katalog gestoßen, sonst hätte ich das unfassbar fucking breite Sortiment nie entdeckt. Die Jungs von Daiwa bedienen ja beinahe jegliche Vorstellung und Vorliebe eines Anglers an Angelruten und Rollen. Das auch sehr konstant, wie mir scheint.


Dynamisch sind dafür eher die Preise, zumindestet die letzten Jahre in DE.
Also sportlich ambitionierer Katalog- und Einstandpreis zum Abgreifen von unruhigen Penunzen,
erste Sonderangebote von 2/3 bis 1/2 Preis nach der ersten Saison,
dann nach 1.5 bis 2 Jahren räumen von Überbestand zu etwa 1/3 bis krass 1/4.
So konsequent hab ich das bisher woanders nicht gesehen, aber angefangen mit AM und unerbittlich verfolgt von Bode und dann einer ganzen Armanda von weiteren Händlern sowie Myriaden Garagen-Salern via ebay - muss das wohl so!


----------



## rustaweli

Dann wünsche ich Dir ein ganz herzhaftes Petri @Wuemmehunter !
Quappen zu befischen wäre auch was für mich. Vereinzelt haben wir welche, teilweise extra besetzt zur Grundelbekämpfung. Nur leider ne schöne, lange Schonzeit zur eben besten Zeit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an Dich und Deine Prachtdöbel!
Bei uns haben wir keine Quappen-Schonzeit und der Bestand ist sehr gut. Aber das Wasser ist deutlich zu warm. Vielleicht sind sie aber schon beim Aufsteigen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, dickes Petri zu deiner Döbelorgie! Wahnsinn, was du da an Döbeln gefangen hast, davon kann ich hier nur träumen.





rustaweli schrieb:


> Fazit : Ich kann wohl nur Döbel. Egal, freue mich trotzdem. Erst stieg ein 53er ein, dann noch ein 50er welcher sich den Köder direkt nach dem Wurf in der Absinkphase holte. Vergebt mir  !




Petri Heil
@Wuemmehunter 
@Tobias85 
und @rustaweli 

Schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen und Rusty - schäm dich wat!  

Ich zeig dir gleich n 53er Döbel von heute aber auf korrekte Weise gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war heute bei dem frühlingshaften Wetter auch los.
Wieder zum Flüsschenund gucken was die Döbel so treiben.


Naja....lange Rede kurzer Sinn......Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.

So sah es aus am Wasser. Herrlicher Sonnenschein:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Setzkescherfoto:


----------



## Professor Tinca

11 Stück sind es heute geworden. Dazu ne Handvoll Fehlbisse und zwei Aussteiger.
Der größte 53cm. Die kleineren hab ich nicht gemessen.


Klassenfoto:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Jesus im Himmel, wie hast Du das wieder geschafft? Du bist der absolute Döbelkönig! Petri! Elf Döbel, das ist der Hammer!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Jesus im Himmel, wie hast Du das wieder geschafft? Du bist der absolute Döbelkönig! Petri! Elf Döbel, das ist der Hammer!




Location, Strategie, Futter und Köder haben gepasst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dynamisch sind dafür eher die Preise, zumindestet die letzten Jahre in DE.
> Also sportlich ambitionierer Katalog- und Einstandpreis zum Abgreifen von unruhigen Penunzen,
> erste Sonderangebote von 2/3 bis 1/2 Preis nach der ersten Saison,
> dann nach 1.5 bis 2 Jahren räumen von Überbestand zu etwa 1/3 bis krass 1/4.
> So konsequent hab ich das bisher woanders nicht gesehen, aber angefangen mit AM und unerbittlich verfolgt von Bode und dann einer ganzen Armanda von weiteren Händlern sowie Myriaden Garagen-Salern via ebay - muss das wohl so!



Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, ist eine Langlebigkeit im Sortiment. Begriffe wie Aqualite Picker, Team Daiwa Feederruten, Cast'izm, Powermesh oder Black Widow sind etablierte Rutentypen seit Jahren (wahrscheinlich auch mal überarbeitet, im Kern aber gleich). Das schafft Vertrauen und auch Identität zu einer Marke, die mir wichtig ist.

Beispiel Browning: Ich besitze diverse Ruten aus deren Sortiment seit 5 Jahren, manche Modelle aus 2018/19. Es gibt *keine einzige* mehr davon in deren Katalog! Bei Überarbeitungen waren die Eingriffe teils auch sehr Hart. Kommt vor, betrifft es aber die ganze Palette, Jahr für Jahr, gehts mir auf die Eier. Ich kann meinen Lesern einfach mal nichts von dieser Marke empfehlen, was ich selbst nutze, weil es nicht mehr existiert. Easybox und Rollen eingeschlossen.

Da zahle ich lieber 20 Euro mehr, habe aber Vertrauen in die Produkte und kann mich auf den Weiterbestand der Flaggschiffe verlassen.


----------



## Tobias85

@Professor Tinca: Komm gib zu, du hast da doch irgendwo ein Stellnetz im Wasser! 

Dickes Petri zu der erneuten unfassbaren Döbel-Strecke


----------



## Minimax

Potzblitz Jungs,
heut ist ja ein Döbeltag! Ich wünsche dem @Professor Tinca mit Seinemunfassbaren Döbelschwarm, @rustaweli zu seinen schönen Spinndöbeln (ein bisschen spinnen dürfen wir ja alle) und natürlich @Wuemmehunter zu seinem 2020er Erstjohnny ganz ganz herzliches Petri! 
Und an diesem schönen Tag kann ich mich in die Döbelparade mit zwei Schönen Fischen einreihen, auch für mich die ersten des Jahres. Und genau wie der Mann an der Wümme hab ich mich aus Übermut auch nochmal für die vermutlich vergebliche Chance auf Q-fisch eingemummelt. 
Hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Dann möchte ich auch ein paar Petris loswerden.
Petri Heil an @rustaweli . 2 schöne Döbel hast du überlisten können.
Auch dir ein herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter zu deinem ersten Döbel in diesem Jahr. Und für heute Abend viel Glück.
Dann noch natürlich ein *dickes* *Petri Heil* an unserem Döbelkönig @Professor Tinca . Meine Herren, da hast du aber eine Strecke hingelegt. Du hast den Dreh raus. 
Ich freue mich sehr für euch alle. Hoffentlich kann ich euch auch am Sonntag Fische präsentieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Dir auch ein Petri, lieber Minimax!

Und dir und Wuemme viel Erfolg mit den Q-Fischen! (Wobei Wuemme hat ihren Namen ausgesprochen, der ist jetzt eh verloren)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> vergebliche Chance auf Q-fisch eingemummelt.
> Hg
> Euer
> Minimax



Viel Erfolg! Bei uns angelt momentan kein Mensch auf die Quappen wegen des milden Wetters. Die Harren wahrscheinlich in der Hauptströmung der Elbe aus.


----------



## Jason

Schön, das es auch bei dir geklappt hat @Minimax . Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg! Bei uns angelt momentan kein Mensch auf die Quappen wegen des milden Wetters. Die Harren wahrscheinlich in der Hauptströmung der Elbe aus.


Leider sind bei uns die Quappen ganzjährig geschützt, aber die wurden auch erst vor kurzem wiederangesiedelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Setzkescherfoto:
> Anhang anzeigen 336041


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Döööööbeeeeelllll !!!
> First Chub of the year! Zwar nur ein Mitdreißiger aber mein allererster Winter- nein Januardöbel!
> Gewässer: Wümme
> Köder: Brotflocke
> Montage: Feeder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336038


 Ein dickes Petri von mir! Sehr schöner Fisch !

LG Michael


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes Petri an die erfolgreichen Döbel-Fischer...  
und viel Petri und warme Gedanken für den Wuemmehunter bei seinem nächtlichen Ansitz...


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 11 Stück sind es heute geworden. Dazu ne Handvoll Fehlbisse und zwei Aussteiger.
> Der größte 53cm. Die kleineren hab ich nicht gemessen.
> 
> 
> Klassenfoto:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336042



Auch Dir ein dickes Petri ! 11 Döbel sind natürlich seeeehr beachtlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die aktuellen Döbelfänger lassen einen ja wirklich zweifeln, was die richtige  Jahreszeit zum rumdöbeln und nattern usw. ist.

Dickes Petri ihr gehabt habt!  

Andi, danke für das wunderschöne Döbelbild! Meine Frau ist auch gerade schwerstens begeistert von den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Sommer in Slowenien und hatte vorher aus Spaß mal nach Preisen für Tages- und Wochenkarten für die vielen tollen Flüsse geschaut...verglichen damit ich 80€ noch fast human.


 
Ja ich weiß! 
Bin früher immer mit 2 Slowenen aus meinem alten Verein an die Soca gefahren! 
Die haben heftige Preise ....
Wundern tut es mich allerdings nicht! Habe da Angler gesehen, mit Wettkampf Forellenrutenständer teilweise mit 12 Ruten und mehr!  
Da muss man sich nicht wundern! Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das keine Schwarzangler waren?  Damals konnte man zwar durch mehrere Angelkarten die Anzahl der Ruten erhöhen, trotzdem irgendwann wäre der Fluss leer! 
Der Besatz kostet! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Potzblitz Jungs,
> heut ist ja ein Döbeltag! Ich wünsche dem @Professor Tinca mit Seinemunfassbaren Döbelschwarm, @rustaweli zu seinen schönen Spinndöbeln (ein bisschen spinnen dürfen wir ja alle) und natürlich @Wuemmehunter zu seinem 2020er Erstjohnny ganz ganz herzliches Petri!
> Und an diesem schönen Tag kann ich mich in die Döbelparade mit zwei Schönen Fischen einreihen, auch für mich die ersten des Jahres. Und genau wie der Mann an der Wümme hab ich mich aus Übermut auch nochmal für die vermutlich vergebliche Chance auf Q-fisch eingemummelt.
> Hg
> Euer
> Minimax



Dann Dir auch ein ganz dickes und herzliches Petri! Zum Fang und zur Q-Pirsch!
Mensch, kenne zwar keinen echten Neid - aber beneide Euch, im wirklich positiven Sinne!


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, ist eine Langlebigkeit im Sortiment. Begriffe wie Aqualite Picker, Team Daiwa Feederruten, Cast'izm, Powermesh oder Black Widow sind etablierte Rutentypen seit Jahren (wahrscheinlich auch mal überarbeitet, im Kern aber gleich). Das schafft Vertrauen und auch Identität zu einer Marke, die mir wichtig ist.
> 
> Beispiel Browning: Ich besitze diverse Ruten aus deren Sortiment seit 5 Jahren, manche Modelle aus 2018/19. Es gibt *keine einzige* mehr davon in deren Katalog! Bei Überarbeitungen waren die Eingriffe teils auch sehr Hart. Kommt vor, betrifft es aber die ganze Palette, Jahr für Jahr, gehts mir auf die Eier. Ich kann meinen Lesern einfach mal nichts von dieser Marke empfehlen, was ich selbst nutze, weil es nicht mehr existiert. Easybox und Rollen eingeschlossen.
> 
> Da zahle ich lieber 20 Euro mehr, habe aber Vertrauen in die Produkte und kann mich auf den Weiterbestand der Flaggschiffe verlassen.


Kann ich dir nur absolut beipflichten! 
Und man ist nur sehr selten enttäuscht, auch wenn man die Langlebigkeit der meisten Produkte sieht, kauft man oft billiger! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter-Petri zum Döbel. Viel Glück bei dem Quappen .


----------



## rustaweli

@Professor Tinca 
Nee oder?! Nee, kann nicht sein, nee - Fake News. Nee, never ever...Ach menno, was soll der …?!
Ich bin für eine Pedition, Zwangspause für Professoren, so!
Tiefstes, ehrfürchtiges Petri!
Wahnsinn!


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli-Dickes Petri zu deinen Döbeln.Coole Fotos.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wird hier teilweise nicht gern gesehen und verstößt gegen die Dogmen. Aber vielleicht kann ich es ja doch im Interesse des Ein oder Anderen Ükels teilen. Hatte heute eine Ministunde zur Verfügung und nutzte die um kurz mal nach den Barschen zu schauen. Kein Stuhl, kein Futter, fast null Gepäck, einfach mal so. Feine kleine Gummis an 3 Gramm Jigs wurden langsam, sanft und zart, immer nur mal leicht angejiggt, über Steinpackungen und Totholz fast am Boden geführt.
> Fazit : Ich kann wohl nur Döbel. Egal, freue mich trotzdem. Erst stieg ein 53er ein, dann noch ein 50er welcher sich den Köder direkt nach dem Wurf in der Absinkphase holte. Vergebt mir  !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336036
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336037
> 
> 
> Hab die zwei Burschen anderswo mit in die Wertung gegeben. Vielleicht gibt ja dieses Jahr mehrere Minifenster, in denen ich Pin gegen Spin tausche und ich kann als Ükel den Ersten machen  Letztes Jahr wurde ich im deutschprachigen Raum 4., obwohl ich nach Euren Mahnungen und Kritiken nur Anfang des Jahres Spinnen war und Fänge meldete. Auch nicht schlecht für einen Ükelianer.
> Werde Euch damit aber zukünftig verschonen, also sorry. Freu mich nur gerade ein bißl zwecks Neujahrsentschneiderung.
> 
> Dickes Petri Euch!


 Ist ja Wahnsinn was hier heute los war !
Naaa siehste es funzt doch! 
Dir ein dickes Petri und ich freue mich sehr für Dich! !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Potzblitz Jungs,
> heut ist ja ein Döbeltag! Ich wünsche dem @Professor Tinca mit Seinemunfassbaren Döbelschwarm, @rustaweli zu seinen schönen Spinndöbeln (ein bisschen spinnen dürfen wir ja alle) und natürlich @Wuemmehunter zu seinem 2020er Erstjohnny ganz ganz herzliches Petri!
> Und an diesem schönen Tag kann ich mich in die Döbelparade mit zwei Schönen Fischen einreihen, auch für mich die ersten des Jahres. Und genau wie der Mann an der Wümme hab ich mich aus Übermut auch nochmal für die vermutlich vergebliche Chance auf Q-fisch eingemummelt.
> Hg
> Euer
> Minimax


Dir auch ein Petri und ich drück dir fest die Daumen morgen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Nee oder?! Nee, kann nicht sein, nee - Fake News. Nee, never ever...Ach menno, was soll der …?!
> Ich bin für eine Pedition, Zwangspause für Professoren, so!
> Tiefstes, ehrfürchtiges Petri!
> Wahnsinn!




Petri Dank(auch allen) !
Wer mal mit mir Döbel angeln will, kann gern vorbei kommen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Dank(auch allen) !
> Wer mal mit mir Döbel angeln will, kann gern vorbei kommen.


Würde ich sehr gerne machen. Ist aber zu weit wech. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tolle kleine Teiche, die du da gefunden hast, und schön, dass du da so unkompliziert ran kommst. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was du dort für Fischarten entdecken wirst. Für nächste woche dir und @Kochtopf jedenfalls schonmal viel Erfolg am See - wieder so ein tiefes Ungetüm...


Danke für deine guten Worte. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wenn ich an den Teichen sitze, wer da kommt und was zu meckern hat. 
Wo ich mit @Kochtopf diesmal hinfahre sind 2 Seen vorhanden. Der große hat ca. 40m Tiefe. Aber wir werden an den kleineren angeln. Da habe ich sonst immer gut gefangen. Aber da war es auch wärmer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri, besonders den Döbel-Fängern und der Prof ist schon "besonders"! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Ich glaube das Programm fürs Wochenende steht jetzt fest - etwas anderes als Döbelpirsch kommt wohl nicht mehr in Frage bei den ganzen Vorlagen hier...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer mal mit mir Döbel angeln will, kann gern vorbei kommen.



 iss ja eigentlich mal lange fällig ...

Im kommoden Sommer und dergleichen sind sie wahrscheinlich aber wieder alle weg u. versteckt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Was ich gerade Zuhause angekommen eben in den Nachrichten gesehen habe und ich auch gerade versuche mich einzulesen ist. ........
Das Waffengesetz Paragraph 42 wird schon wieder weiter verschärft Messer werden von einer Klingenlänge von 12cm auf 6cm runtergesetzt !
Das betrifft natürlich auch uns Angler erheblich! 
Leider sind im Internet bisher die genauren Informationen noch etwas widersprüchlich! 
Bisher durfte man Messer, wie zB Einhandmesser in einem verschlossenem Behältnis ans Angelgewässer transportieren und beim Angeln dort Führen . Hab jetzt sogar gelesen, das man jetzt dafür sogar einen schriftlichen Antrag stellen muss!  Darüber bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher! 
Die Strafen für Verstöße sind erst kürzlich hochgestzt worden! 

Mahlzeit! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das Waffengesetz Paragraph 42 wird schon wieder weiter verschärft




Betrifft uns nicht.

§ 42 Verbot des Führens von Waffen* bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen*

Quelle:
*










						§ 42 WaffG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				



*


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mein schärfstes Mißfallen, was solche Pläne eines Generalverbotes betrifft.
Also Kartoffelmesser werden nun zu gefährlichen Waffen?

Wobei dann, wenn es wirklich brenzlig würde in der Republik mit Massendemos, -aufständen und mehr, und Laternenmasten behängt werden,
dass auch niemand mehr schützen würde. Eine Mistforke lässt sich auch schlecht verbieten und verdammen.

Wobei das Gesetz ja das Rumtragen von Messern einschränkt, und besonders auf die "Unterwelt"-Messer wie Springmesser usw. zielt.
Das ist auch sinnvoll.
Solange ich mein langes Angelmesser im Rucksack im Angeleinsatz am Wasser dabei habe, ist mir das recht wumpe.

Nachtrag: siehe oben, klärt sich ja schon mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Betrifft uns nicht.
> 
> § 42 Verbot des Führens von Waffen* bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen*
> 
> Quelle:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> § 42 WaffG - Einzelnorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gesetze-im-internet.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nein nein! 
Bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen waren das seit 2008 schon verbotene Gegenstände! 
Paragraph 42 Regelt alle Gegenstände die vom BKA erfasst sind! 
Das betrifft uns auf jeden Fall! 
Inspliziet den Transport zum Wasser. 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann verlink doch mal bitte den Paragraph 42, den du meinst Micha.


----------



## Hecht100+

Es lohnt sich nicht darüber zu schreiben, trifft m. M. n. für 99,9 % der Angler nicht zu. Außer man angelt in einer Messerverbotszone.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, ich bin auch wieder daheim, mit den Quappen hat es leider nicht geklappt. Aber über den Döbel freue ich mich umso mehr. Danke nochmal für die Petris! Die gebe ich natürlich an alle anderen Fänger des Tages, so nicht schon geschehe, weiter.

Apropos Döbel: Wie ich ja schon mehrfach gesagt habe, ist der Bestand in meinen Hausgewässern nicht wirklich üppig zu nennen, wenngleich es hier und da auch mal gezielt klappt. Das gleiche gilt für die Barbe. Gelegentlich fange ich welche in der Weser und  ich bin mir sicher, in meinem Hausflüsschen auch schon mal eine gehakt und wieder verloren zu haben. Trotzdem würde ich beide Arten gerne etwas regelmäßiger fangen. Also habe ich in den letzten Tagen gründlich recherchiert, in welchen nicht allzeit von mir entfernten kleinen Flüssen Döbel und Barben in nennenswerter Bestandsgröße vorkommen. Von diesen Flüssen gibt es tatsächliche auch im Norden einige, aber die öffentlich zugänglichen Informationen sind natürlich nicht immer von bester Qualität. Gestern auf der Heimfahrt im Zug, habe ich dann einfach mal auf gut Glück den Gewässerwart eines Vereines angemailt, der einen Abschnitt eines dieser Flüsse bewirtschaftet und auch Gastkarten rausgibt (ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viele Vereine das nicht tun!). Ich hatte mich in der Mail kurz vorgestellt, meine anglerischen Präferenzen genannt und natürlich auch, auf welche Zielfische ich aus bin. Die Antwort kam nur zwei Stunden später und sie hat mich wirklich verblüfft: Der gute Mann freute sich, dass ich ihn angemailt habe, er sagte, dass sie mit Blick auf beide Arten gute Bestände haben und er schickte mir gleich zwei GoogleEarth-Karten mit, auf denen die Strecken markiert waren, die für Döbel und Barbe besonders aussichtsreich seien. Und er würde sich sehr freuen, wenn man sich mal am Wasser sieht. Geil oder? Gerade mal vor dem Hintergrund der kürzlich hier im Ükel geführten Vereinsmeierei-Diskussion. Ich bin jedenfalls schwer beeindruckt und werde schon in Kürze erstmals ne Tageskarte für das Gewässer lösen und losfischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Inspliziet den Transport zum Wasser.


Das stimmt, ist nicht einfach mehr rumlaufen mit ...

Ich hatte mal ein Erlebnis nach der Verschärfung 2008 in einer Tankstelle, wo ich den Besitzer aber schon von voher Autoreparaturen kannte,
und vom angeln nachts tiefdunkel zum tanken rein kam, nur eben einer in der Tankstelle, ich allerdings ganz anders gekleidet als normal zivil, noch mit meinem Messer an der Gürtelschlaufe (ca.18cm Kinge), und er plötzlich doch eher frostig und etwas panisch wurde.
Die haben einfach Angst, das jemand damit wirklich gewaltsam was anstellt.
Von daher achte ich seitdem exakt darauf, evtl. sofort ablegen, bleibt das im Auto im Rucksack.
Rumlaufen mit Messer in der Stadt usw. ist nicht mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel

*Wenn ich das nur hinbekäme mit dem Verlinken ....
Ist aber im Netz alles noch der alte Paragraph von 2008 !
Wie ich 2016 meine Waffensachkundeprüfung gemacht habe, das Lehrbuch habe ich auch noch, hatte ich das auch noch so gelernt! 
Soll sich halt jetzt ändern. 

LG Michael *


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Antwort kam nur zwei Stunden später und sie hat mich wirklich verblüfft: Der gute Mann freute sich, dass ich ihn angemailt habe, er sagte, dass sie mit Blick auf beide Arten gute Bestände haben und er schickte mir gleich zwei GoogleEarth-Karten mit, auf denen die Strecken markiert waren, die für Döbel und Barbe besonders aussichtsreich seien. Und er würde sich sehr freuen, wenn man sich mal am Wasser sieht. Geil oder?




Das ist ja echt nett von ihm.
Super!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls schwer beeindruckt und werde schon in Kürze erstmals ne Tageskarte für das Gewässer lösen und losfischen.


Wenn denn alles stimmt und hinhaut, stehst du vor einem quasi Lotto-Gewinn!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Von daher achte ich seitdem exakt darauf, evtl. sofort ablegen, *bleibt das im Auto im Rucksack.*




Das ist ne super Idee!
So braucht man gar keinen Parkplatz.


----------



## Hecht100+

__





						§ 42 WaffG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Anhang anzeigen 336054


Nur als Beweis dafür, das ich weiß wovon ich rede. 

LG


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca Glückwunsch zum Fang der Doebel. I ch binschwer am Überlegen mit deinem Angebot.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336054
> 
> 
> Nur als Beweis dafür, das ich weiß wovon ich rede.
> 
> LG




Das hat doch mit dem Paragraph 42 nix zu tun Micha!

Schick doch mal n Link wo etwas Genaueres steht.
Einfach nur ....... "wird alles verschärft"....reicht nicht!

Der Paragraph 42 bezieht sich nur auf öffentliche Veranstaltungen.

Hier kannst du klicken und lesen: * https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/waffg_2002/__42.html*

Oder meinst du einen anderen Paragraphen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Nein, es geht um Absatz 5 das die Komune/Land jetzt Verbotszonen einführen darf. Aber damit sind belebte Plätze gemeint.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, es geht um Absatz 5 das die Komune/Land jetzt Verbotszonen einführen darf. Aber damit sind belebte Plätze gemeint.



Na also.
Und die meinen sicherlich nicht "beliebte Angelplätze".


----------



## feederbrassen

Ach ja das Waffengesetzt,da war doch was..........


----------



## Waller Michel

Gelöscht


----------



## Waller Michel

__





						Homepage - Was fällt unter das Führverbot des § 42 a WaffG?
					






					www.bka.de
				




Hoffe jetzt klappt es mit dem Link Paragraph 42a Waffengesetz. ...aber noch alt 

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na also.
> Und die meinen sicherlich nicht "beliebte Angelplätze".



Wäre an Häfen also wie zu händeln? Unser ist Anlaufpunkt und belebter Platz für Touristen, sowie zugleich auch beliebter Angelplatz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage - Was fällt unter das Führverbot des § 42 a WaffG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bka.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffe jetzt klappt es mit dem Link Paragraph 42a Waffengesetz. ...aber noch alt
> 
> LG




Der interessantes Satz für uns in dem Link ist:
"Das Waffengesetz lässt aber eine entscheidende Ausnahme im Sinne des legalen Führens zu. Bei einem berechtigten Interesse greift das Verbot nicht. Das Waffengesetz nennt hierfür beispielhaft: Berufsausübung, Brauchtumspflege, Sport oder einen allgemein anerkannten Zweck "


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wäre an Häfen also wie zu händeln? Unser ist Anlaufpunkt und belebter Platz für Touristen, sowie zugleich auch beliebter Angelplatz.



So:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der interessantes Satz für uns in dem Link ist:
> "Das Waffengesetz lässt aber eine entscheidende Ausnahme im Sinne des legalen Führens zu. Bei einem berechtigten Interesse greift das Verbot nicht. Das Waffengesetz nennt hierfür beispielhaft: Berufsausübung, Brauchtumspflege, Sport oder einen allgemein anerkannten Zweck "



Angeln ist so Zweck und besonders ja weil man ein Messer braucht zum waidgerechten Fische töten.
Dass es dafür nicht unbedingt ein Bowiemesser am Hafen sein muss leuchtet ein.
Sowas kann man ja dann mit in die Pampa schleppen wo man allein ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der interessantes Satz für uns in dem Link ist:
> "Das Waffengesetz lässt aber eine entscheidende Ausnahme im Sinne des legalen Führens zu. Bei einem berechtigten Interesse greift das Verbot nicht. Das Waffengesetz nennt hierfür beispielhaft: Berufsausübung, Brauchtumspflege, Sport oder einen allgemein anerkannten Zweck "



Ja das ist halt noch alt ! Dafür wird eventuell ein schriftlicher Antrag nötig! 

Wir werden sehen was kommt! Glaube mir diesen Paragraphen mussten wir für die Prüfung von a bis z durchkauen ....

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336054
> 
> 
> Nur als Beweis dafür, das ich weiß wovon ich rede.
> 
> LG



Auweia, ich dacht schon das wäre ne Drohung  
Ich bin auch Q-Fischlos (oder irgendeine Art von Aktivität) geblieben, da hab ich gepackt als das Erste Glitzernn auf Ruten und Gepäck erschien. War dennoch schön, konnte mein mittelschweres Plumps-Pärchen einweihen, ebenso wie das River Tripod. Und an diesen endlosen zartgefärbten Wintersonnenuntergängen kann man sich sehr erfreuen. Ich bin ja ohnehin happy dadurch das das Kerngeschäft läuft. Hmm, ob ich dieses Wochenende eine weitere Expedition genehmigt kriege?
Oh, und herzlichen Glückwunsch @Wuemmehunter - toll das der Vereinsmann so freundlich war. Barben im Norden sind ja dünn gesäht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber @Waller Michel
Micha, das Thema passt besser in den allgemeinen Teil des ABs.
Da lesen manchmal auch Juristen mit(gab ja mal ein paar an Board) und können da villeicht mehr zu sagen.
Mach doch da mal so ein Thema auf.
Ich finde hier passt das nicht so recht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wäre an Häfen also wie zu händeln? Unser ist Anlaufpunkt und belebter Platz für Touristen, sowie zugleich auch beliebter Angelplatz.


Wenn du auf der Uferpromenade mit einem langem Messer am Gürtel herumstolzierst und posierst, noch paar anzügliche Sprüche machst, und jemand sieht und stört sich dran, und callt mit seiner allgegenwärtigen Sprechfliese die Schupos, dann atmest du erstmal einige Zeit gesiebte Luft hinter den schwedischen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja das ist halt noch alt ! Dafür wird eventuell ein schriftlicher Antrag nötig!



Ja wo steht denn etwas Neues???????????????????


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber @Waller Michel
> Micha, das Theman past besser in den allgemeinen Teil des ABs.
> Da lesen manchmal auch Juristen mit(gab ja mal ein paar an Board) und können da villeicht mehr zu sagen.
> Mach doch da mal so ein Thema auf.
> Ich finde hier passt das nicht so recht.


Ok das verstehe ich! 
Dachte nur weil es Angler alle betrifft! 

Sorry und LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Leute, fuer die Schnur ist eine Schere nicht verboten und fuer den Herzstich reicht auch ein spitzer Zimmermannsnagel, macht euch nicht ins Hemd.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja wo steht denn etwas Neues???????????????????


 Kam wie gesagt eben in den Nachrichten


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ok das verstehe ich!
> Dachte nur weil es Angler alle betrifft!




Ja eben drum.
Nicht nur die Ükels!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kam wie gesagt eben in den Nachrichten


Die stimmen aber mit steigender Tendenz immer weniger, sind allerorten sozusagen nur noch ungesundes Halbwissen mit gerne Panikmache
verfasst durch Tagelöhner-/Schreiberlinge, und eben fast nicht mehr vorhandenen ernsthaften Journalisten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> *Wenn ich das nur hinbekäme mit dem Verlinken ....
> Ist aber im Netz alles noch der alte Paragraph von 2008 !
> Wie ich 2016 meine Waffensachkundeprüfung gemacht habe, das Lehrbuch habe ich auch noch, hatte ich das auch noch so gelernt!
> Soll sich halt jetzt ändern.
> 
> LG Michael *


Und dieser § ist stand 2017:





__





						§ 42 WaffG - Verbot des Führens von Waffen bei öffentlichen... - dejure.org
					

Waffengesetz § 42 - (1) 1 Wer an öffentlichen Vergnügungen, Volksfesten, Sportveranstaltungen, Messen, Ausstellungen, Märkten oder ähnlichen öffentlichen...




					dejure.org
				





Dein Fachwissen ist also veraltet


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336054
> 
> 
> Nur als Beweis dafür, das ich weiß wovon ich rede.
> 
> LG


Das zeigt nur dass du dich irgendwann hast prüfen lassen, das heisst nicht dass du fachlich auf dem neusten stand bist.
Beispiel: ich habe den angelschein gemacht, dennoch würde niemand auf die Idee kommen zu glauben ich wüsste was ich tue


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und dieser § ist stand 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> § 42 WaffG - Verbot des Führens von Waffen bei öffentlichen... - dejure.org
> 
> 
> Waffengesetz § 42 - (1) 1 Wer an öffentlichen Vergnügungen, Volksfesten, Sportveranstaltungen, Messen, Ausstellungen, Märkten oder ähnlichen öffentlichen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dejure.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dein Fachwissen ist also veraltet



Das ist nicht so ,ich habe nie gesagt das dass dort nicht steht ! Aber in den einzelnen Absätzen steht halt noch viel mehr. ....

Aber ich will hier eure Diskussion nicht weiter stören!


----------



## Minimax

Haaaaahhh… Ist das behaglich. Ich bin wieder aufgetaut, habe eine Kleinigkeit geomnomnomtt und sitze nun mit Tee und einer neuen Ausgabe der intelektuell äusserst anspruchsvollen "Angelwoche", einer hervorragenden kleinen Fachzeitschrift schön im comfy Sessel an der Heizung. Donnerwetter, da gibt's allerhand wissenswertes zu erfahren...


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur dass du dich irgendwann hast prüfen lassen, das heisst nicht dass du fachlich auf dem neusten stand bist.
> Beispiel: ich habe den angelschein gemacht, dennoch würde niemand auf die Idee kommen zu glauben ich wüsste was ich tue



......jedem seine Meinung!


----------



## feederbrassen

Weiß nicht was man sich mit einer erneuten Änderung erhofft. 
Naja ansich schon aber der jenige der Mist machen will, macht es so oder so. 
Wozu überhaupt ein,, Messer '' 
auf einer Veranstaltung etc. mitführen? 
Kein normaler Mensch macht sowas. 
Ich meine jetzt kein Schweizer Taschenmesser. 

Beim Angeln habe ich immer ein Messer dabei.
Zweckgebunden, nicht für andere sichtbar. 
Verbieten kann man es aber wer will das kontrollieren.


----------



## Minimax

Ich fand übrigens @Professor Tincas Bitte, die Messerdiskussion auszulagern, total super.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Haaaaahhh… Ist das behaglich. Ich bin wieder aufgetaut, habe eine Kleinigkeit geomnomnomtt und sitze nun mit Tee und einer neuen Ausgabe der intelektuell äusserst anspruchsvollen "Angelwoche", einer hervorragenden kleinen Fachzeitschrift schön im comfy Sessel an der Heizung. Donnerwetter, da gibt's allerhand wissenswertes zu erfahren...


Dann mal viel Spaß bei der Lektüre!  Vermutlich wird der Tee anspruchsvoller sein, als die aneinandergereihten Buchstaben.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß bei der Lektüre!  Vermutlich wird der Tee anspruchsvoller sein, als die aneinandergereihten Buchstaben.



Ich bin beim Kreuzworträtsel, aber ich finds unheimlich schwer, in die kleinen Kästchen mit dem Wachsmaler reinzumalen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Haaaaahhh… Ist das behaglich. Ich bin wieder aufgetaut, habe eine Kleinigkeit geomnomnomtt und sitze nun mit Tee und einer neuen Ausgabe der intelektuell äusserst anspruchsvollen "Angelwoche", einer hervorragenden kleinen Fachzeitschrift schön im comfy Sessel an der Heizung. Donnerwetter, da gibt's allerhand wissenswertes zu erfahren...


Man tut sich schon erstaunliches an mit (d)einer Selbstkasteiung,
(in der Psychologie kennt man sowas wie die Bereitschaft zum Leiden),
nur damit man sich hinterher wieder besser fühlen kann, wenn es denn nachgelassen hat!
Das Glücksgefühl entsteht nur von der Minusseite zur Plusseite, je mehr Minus und mehr Plus, umso mehr Wohlgenuss ... eben eigenartige Wesen Mensch. 

Auf jeden Fall ein  zum wohligen Feierabend.

Gilt für die anderen Frostkühlinge von heute und gestern usw. natürlich auch!


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Kreuzworträtsel, aber ich finds unheimlich schwer, in die kleinen Kästchen mit dem Wachsmaler reinzumalen.


Nachtvogel mit 3 Buchstaben ???


----------



## feederbrassen

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fand übrigens @Professor Tincas Bitte, die Messerdiskussion auszulagern, total super.


Ui,


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

yukonjack schrieb:


> Nachtvogel mit 3 Buchstaben ???



Eule.


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eule.


Ich wusste , war zu einfach.


----------



## Minimax

So, habe da Angelwocherätselkennwort und könnte nun einen tollen Wobbler der Qualitätsschmiede Yad gewinnen, aber ich glaube ich lass es. Bei dieser Nobelmarke fällt mir wieder unsere Cormoran-DIskussion von neulich ein, da musst ich heute auch beim Abendangeln dran denken.
Denn immerhin vertreibt Cormoran auch Kleinteile, zB. Knicklichter und solche hatte ich heute dabei.
Bei Knicklichtern kann ja eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen, das müsste selbst diese Firma hinkriegen. Also Tütchen auf, zwei Ruten, zwei Knickis, knick knack...
Ratet mal...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> So, habe da Angelwocherätselkennwort und könnte nun einen tollen Wobbler der Qualitätsschmiede Yad gewinnen, aber ich glaube ich lass es. Bei dieser Nobelmarke fällt mir wieder unsere Cormoran-DIskussion von neulich ein, da musst ich heute auch beim Abendangeln dran denken.
> Denn immerhin vertreibt Cormoran auch Kleinteile, zB. Knicklichter und solche hatte ich heute dabei.
> Bei Knicklichtern kann ja eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen, das müsste selbst diese Firma hinkriegen. Also Tütchen auf, zwei Ruten, zwei Knickis, knick knack...
> Ratet mal...


Eigentlich sind die Cormoran knickis sehr gut, ich angle viel nachts und nutze keine anderen mehr (teilweise kann ich sie für 2 bis 3 Ansitze nutzen!) - blöd nur wenn sie überlagert sind


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> So, habe da Angelwocherätselkennwort und könnte nun einen tollen Wobbler der Qualitätsschmiede Yad gewinnen, aber ich glaube ich lass es. Bei dieser Nobelmarke fällt mir wieder unsere Cormoran-DIskussion von neulich ein, da musst ich heute auch beim Abendangeln dran denken.
> Denn immerhin vertreibt Cormoran auch Kleinteile, zB. Knicklichter und solche hatte ich heute dabei.
> Bei Knicklichtern kann ja eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen, das müsste selbst diese Firma hinkriegen. Also Tütchen auf, zwei Ruten, zwei Knickis, knick knack...
> Ratet mal...


Ich hab die Knickis auch jahrelang benutzt. Lagerzeit manchmal über 2 Jahre. Leuchtdauer im Sommer schon über 2 Angeltage. In so einer 100er Packung waren schon mal 3-4 Versager.  Viel schlimmer fand ich, einige sind mir im Halter ausgelaufen und haben alles schön eingesaut.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> blöd nur wenn sie überlagert sind


Das könnts gewesen sein! Das, oder ein Anwenderfehler, bin ja nicht so häufig in der Dunkelheit unterwegs. Aber schon zum Schmunzeln, ausgerechnet zwei Tage nachdem wir die sehr guten Produkte der Firma erörterten..


----------



## Andal

Kennt ihr die ganz großen Knicklichter?

Eines schönen Tages war so ein Green Monster in einer Lieferung mit dabei. Meine damalige LAG kannte es nicht ... sie musste es unbedingt begriffeln ... dann knirschte es ... das Lichtlein fing an zu leuchten ... alsbald kreischte es und die Zimmerlinde leuchtete selber. Hei, das war ein Spass!


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hab die Knickis auch jahrelang benutzt. Lagerzeit manchmal über 2 Jahre. Leuchtdauer im Sommer schon über 2 Angeltage. In so einer 100er Packung waren schon mal 3-4 Versager.  Viel schlimmer fand ich, einige sind mir im Halter ausgelaufen und haben alles schön eingesaut.


Ich neig(t)e dazu, sie dachte zwischen den Schneidezähnen durchzukauen um die Vermischung zu beschleunigen. Aber ich gewöhnte es mit ab nachdem ich wie der toxic Avengers aussah


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das könnts gewesen sein! Das, oder ein Anwenderfehler, bin ja nicht so häufig in der Dunkelheit unterwegs. Aber schon zum Schmunzeln, ausgerechnet zwei Tage nachdem wir die sehr guten Produkte der Firma erörterten..


Einen Versuch wert ist es, sie mit nem Feuerzeug sachte (!) Zu erwärmen (Wärme beschleunigt reaktion), wenn das nix bringt hast du die von jack genannten graupen erwischt


----------



## Andal

Und noch was zu NORMA...

Hab eben die Wiener 2 x 2 Paar im Vaku-Pack probiert. Entsetzlich. Eine halbe Packung ist jetzt ungeöffnet im Frost. Hoffentlich werden sie noch als Köder genommen. Sonst bleiben wirklich nur noch die Krähen...


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich neig(t)e dazu, sie dachte zwischen den Schneidezähnen durchzukauen um die Vermischung zu beschleunigen.



Das ist (natürlich, Bruder!) auch meine Methode, habe aber zum GLück noch nie durchgebissen.
Knicki-Blindgänger oder Minderbeleuchtete Exemplare habe ich ab und an, ob Cormi oder Mivardi oder wie sie alle heissen. Wenn beide aus einer Packung
betroffen sind, glaub ich auch an Überlagerung. Manchmal hat man aber auch den Fall, das das zweite aus der Packung tadellos leuchtet. In dem Fall glaub ich
an schlechte Produktion. Generell ists aber kein Problem, zumal man ja immer ein paar Tütchen dabei hat.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri an die in der Republik verstreuten Döbel-Fänger!

@Professor Tinca - absolut beeindruckend, Deine Strecke!

@Wuemmehunter - sehr schönes Foto mit dem Gegenlicht!

@rustaweli - wat'n prächtiger Fisch!

@Minimax - klaro, auch Dir Petri zu Deinen Fängen!


Hab drei Dosen Tulip auf dem Tisch (nein, ich bin ausnahmsweise nicht hungrig) und ein Glas Bio-Mais.
Rock 'n Roll! 
Moment, der Zeit- und Wetterfaktor muß noch gewichtet werden. 
Mal sehen, morgen wirds nix mit einem längeren zünftigen Ansitz, evtl. klappts am Wochenende oder Dienstag.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...zumal man ja immer ein paar Tütchen dabei hat.



Aha, so einer bist Du also!
Mich dünkte, so wäre eher die Kurhessen-Fraktion druff.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> zumal man ja immer ein paar Tütchen dabei hat.





geomas schrieb:


> Aha, so einer bist Du also!
> Mich dünkte, so wäre eher die Kurhessen-Fraktion druff.



Hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor, bei den "Tütchen" der genannten Gruppe handelt es sich um selbstgedrehte Spezial-Cigaretten. Ich hingegen meinte Kondome. So hat jeder von uns seine kleinen Schwächen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor, bei den "Tütchen" der genannten Gruppe handelt es sich um selbstgedrehte Spezial-Cigaretten. Ich hingegen meinte Kondome. So hat jeder von uns seine kleinen Schwächen.


Interessant. Präser hab ich noch nie beim Fischen gebraucht. Wofür?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Interessant. Präser hab ich noch nie beim Fischen gebraucht. Wofür?


Ich hab das jetzt nicht so explizit mit dem Angeln verbunden... 

Edit, wobei, da fällt mir ein, im grossen Coarse-Angling Book gibt's ne Beschreibung einer Obskuren Hechtangelmethode, bei denen Luftballons als eine Art aufblasbare Segelpose verwendet werden. das ginge.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor, bei den "Tütchen" der genannten Gruppe handelt es sich um selbstgedrehte Spezial-Cigaretten. Ich hingegen meinte Kondome. So hat jeder von uns seine *kleinen* Schwächen.


Ich ziehe zum einen die Bezeichnung "Sportzigarette" vor (wegen Aerodynamik) zum anderen Muahaha


----------



## geomas

Soso, also irgendwas läuft hier falsch. 
Minimäx hat Pariser in kleinen Tütchen, in den kleinen Tütchen bei mir ist Raststätten-Senf und Tankstellen-Zucker drin.

Fanta hat nen Daiwa-Katalogus, bei mir liegt der von Askari aufm Table.

Und bei Sportzigarette denke ich ausnahmsweise nicht an Susanne zur Freiheit, sondern an Insterburg & Co.


----------



## Minimax

Ah, hier, bin in die Bib gewatschelt und habs gefunden- Schön das ein Zahnrad oder zwei im Oberstübchen noch funktionieren: 





Das wäre also ein Zweck für Gommis. Und bevor irgendwas Raub/Friedfischiges kommt: Es geht lediglich um die theoretische Erörterung obskurer Montagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Soso, also irgendwas läuft hier falsch.
> Minimäx hat Pariser in kleinen Tütchen, in den kleinen Tütchen bei mir ist Raststätten-Senf und Tankstellen-Zucker drin.
> 
> Fanta hat nen Daiwa-Katalogus, bei mir liegt der von Askari aufm Table.
> 
> Und bei Sportzigarette denke ich ausnahmsweise nicht an Susanne zur Freiheit, sondern an Insterburg & Co.


Bei Insterburg denke ich an Tschechien 
Was ist hier los?!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Insterburg denke ich an Tschechien



Insterburg und Co war eine Art Boygroup der 70er, einige kennen das ehemalige Mitglied Karl Dall. Ihr Evergreen "Ich liebte ein Mädchen..." ist immer noch bekannt und
der Wahlspruch vieler. Später sollten die Beastie Boys den Hit als "Girls" covern, und unlängst hat Lady Gaga den Stoff mit "Boys, Boys, Boys" neu belebt.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was ist hier los?!



Fröhliche Anarchie, so meine Interpretation.


Ingo Insterburg & Co sangen dereinst über den Konsum „weicher Drogen”.






„Haschisch spritzen” wurde als Formulierung sofort von einigen älteren Herren der Union übernommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> 
> Beim Breadpunchen fällt eine weiße Pille (wir nennen das jetzt so) garantiert besser auf einem dunklen Vollkornuntergrund auf. Da wüsste mir diese Kombination besser zu gefallen, als etwaige Spielchen mit Flockenfarben, wo alleine das größere Volumen überzeugt. Breadpunch ist mit Sicherheit eine super Geschichte, findet aber auch schnelle seine Grenzen. Maden bieten halt ein Gesamtpaket, das nach Fisch riecht. Duft, Farbe, Eiweiß, Bewegung. Ein Imitat der natürlichen Nahrung, aka Würmer aller Art. (es gibt grässliche Wesen in der Uferregion meiner Baggerlöcher und Flüsschen)



Genau das war gemeint. Du setzt die Maden offenbar ein, weil sie einfach fängiger sind, nicht weil die Anköderung einfacher und schneller geht als bei nem Breadpunch.

@Wuemmehunter: Wunderbar, dass du einen Barben- und Döbelfluss in der Nähe finden konntest und mit den zusätzlichen Tipps ist das natürlich noch viel besser 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Kreuzworträtsel, aber ich finds unheimlich schwer, in die kleinen Kästchen mit dem Wachsmaler reinzumalen.



Auf dem Dachboden habe ich auch noch viele alte Angelwoche-Ausgaben aus der Zeit um die Jahrtausendwende. Wenn du Bedarf an weiterer hochkomplexer Lektüre hast, lasse ich sie dir gerne zukommen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auf dem Dachboden habe ich auch noch viele alte Angelwoche-Ausgaben aus der Zeit um die Jahrtausendwende. Wenn du Bedarf an weiterer hochkomplexer Lektüre hast, lasse ich sie dir gerne zukommen.



Das ist sehr freundlich von Dir, aber eine Analyse meiner finanziellen Zukunftsperspektiven hat ergeben, das ich vermutlich niemals ein Eigenheim mit offenem Kamin besitzen werde.


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei dem frühlingshaften Wetter auch los.
> Wieder zum Flüsschenund gucken was die Döbel so treiben.
> 
> 
> Naja....lange Rede kurzer Sinn......Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.
> 
> So sah es aus am Wasser. Herrlicher Sonnenschein:
> Anhang anzeigen 336040


Wenn man am Ende des Regenbogens angelt kann man nur erfolgreich sein. Petri zu der schönen Aitelstrecke.
Auch allen andern Fängern ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Fröhliche Anarchie, so meine Interpretation.


Fröhliche Anarchie ist die beste Anarchie



> Ingo Insterburg & Co sangen dereinst über den Konsum „weicher Drogen”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> „Haschisch spritzen” wurde als Formulierung sofort von einigen älteren Herren der Union übernommen.


Kannte ich als Kind der 80er tatsächlich nicht, danke! Trifft nicht ganz meinen Humor, Susanne zur Freiheit hingegen schon (habe 96 Fishmob als Vorgruppe von Die Ärzte in der Stadthalle Baunatal gesehen, "Fick mein Gehirn" hat mich 12 jährigen relativ verstört zurückgelassen)


----------



## geomas

Als Insterburg & Co ihre größten Erfolge feierten war ich auch noch nicht auf der Welt oder erkundete diese bestenfalls fröhlich sabbernd auf allen 4en.
Aber Referenzen zur Popkultur machen den Ükel-Thread ja so einzigartig. Und die Minimaxsche Tütchen-Anspielung mußte natürlich volley genommen werden.

Das Geblödel von Ingo Insterburg und Karl Dall ist gemessen an den Darbietungen heutiger TV-Comedians schon vergleichsweise solide Unterhaltung.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Als Insterburg & Co ihre größten Erfolge feierten war ich auch noch nicht auf der Welt oder *erkundete diese bestenfalls fröhlich sabbernd auf allen 4en.*


Was durchaus auch auf 14+ schließen lassen könnte, wenn der Eingangssatz nicht gefallen wäre


> Aber Referenzen zur Popkultur machen den Ükel-Thread ja so einzigartig. Und die Minimaxsche Tütchen-Anspielung mußte natürlich volley genommen werden.


Selbstverständlich, das war deine heilige Pflicht als Ükel!


> Das Geblödel von Ingo Insterburg und Karl Dall ist gemessen an der Darbietungen heutigen TV-Comedians schon vergleichsweise solide Unterhaltung.


Das stimmt! Wer schonmal am Kölner Karneval verhältnismäßig nüchtern teilgenommen hat wird merken, das Humor in Deutschland eine sehr sehr ernste Sache ist - leider!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> wird merken, das Humor in Deutschland eine sehr sehr ernste Sache ist



WIE MEINST DU DAS?!!


----------



## geomas

^^ haha, die Phase „nichtlineares Betonkriechen” war doch sehr kurz, ich war 17 und ein kleines Pils im Dorfkrug kostete 40 DDR-Pfennige.


----------



## geomas

Die Karnevalisten nehmen Rang und Dienstgrad und Orden und Auszeichnungen innerhalb ihrer Mummenschanz-Zirkel noch ernster als die „Kameraden der Freiwilligen Feuerwehren”. Und die haben die Latte diesbezüglich schon ziemlich hoch gelegt.

Pardon gleich hinterhergeschoben: Karneval, Fasching gibt es sicher auch in „wirklich lustig”, das scheint aber leider die Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> WIE MEINST DU DAS?!!



Wo ist das Hackenzusammenschlag-und-Salutier-Smiley, wenn man es wirklich braucht?
Du machst mir Angst, Minimax.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Wer schonmal am Kölner Karneval verhältnismäßig nüchtern teilgenommen hat wird merken, das Humor in Deutschland eine sehr sehr ernste Sache ist - leider!


Gut, dass du mich erinnerst, mir für die ganz "närrischen" Tage noch einen Fluchtort zu suchen!

Der Lustigkeitsfaktor von Insterburg und Co. ist heutzutage eher übersichtlich. Es hat sich doch etwas mit den Jahrzehnten getan.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Fasching gibt es sicher auch in „wirklich lustig”, das scheint aber leider die Ausnahme zu sein.


Wo???

Ich werde an Karneval so wenig zum Klatscher, wie am Valentinstag zum Blumenfreund, oder am Karfreitag zum Fischesser. Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn mir Daten ein bestimmtes Verhalten diktieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> WIE MEINST DU DAS?!!


Das wird man doch noch sagen dürfen?!?

#Karneval, Fasching
Es gibt Alternativen Sitzungen (bspw die Stunksitzung) aber wirklich komisch im Sinne von Lustig ist nichts davon. Ich wurde mal gezwungen, den Kölner Rosenmontagszug nüchtern (sic!) Im TV (sic!) Zu gucken, das war wie mit @jason 1 am eisigen Loch, nur ohne Jason, Adi, beheiztes vorzelt, blaue Kiste und Fisch - so vom Funfaktor her.
Bin Karneval immer gerne in einem der völlig überfüllten Züge nach Nordhessen geflohen nur um jetzt in einer Faschingshochburg zu wohnen. [...]


----------



## geomas

^ die letzte Zeile ist hart zu lesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die letzte Zeile ist hart zu lesen.


Ist auch hart zu leben, aber was willste machen?


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist auch hart zu leben, aber was willste machen?


Da bin ich wirklich froh, dass es mich damals nicht ins Rheinland oder eine andere  "ich bin jetzt Mal auf Befehl fröhlich" - Region verschlagen hat


----------



## Racklinger

Bin da auch ein Faschingsmuffel, hab mich früher oft genug verkleidet (Larp und sowas) aber jetzt kein Bedarf mehr. Mich graut schon wenn ich mit den kleinen auf Kinderfasching muss. 
Und dann die ganzen Prunksitzungen im TV 
Dass einzige was ich da anschaue ist der franken Fasching in Veitshöchheim aber der Rest...….


----------



## Racklinger

Und noch ein Appell meinerseits an alle Ükels. (Weil mir grad auf der Seele liegt)
Bitte lasst alle Themen die einen politischen oder religiösen Bezug haben aus dem Ükel raus. Die haben ein erhebliches Potenzial die gute Stimmung hier zu vergiften. 
Es spricht ja nix dagegen mal abzuschweifen und andere Dinge als das Ükeln hier zu diskutieren aber für bestimmte Themen gibt's andere Forenbereiche auch wenn das Friedfischangeln davon betroffen ist. 
Solche Themen haben im Internet wie im echten Leben mittlerweile soviel Sprengkraft, da gehen Freundschaften daran kaputt. 
Und gerade hier im Ükel, wo sich Gleichgesinnte treffen und neue Freundschaften entstehen sollen diese nicht gleich wieder kaputt gehen. 
Darum nochmal die Bitte , wenn Ihr ein Thema habt bei dem Ihr euch nicht sicher seit ob´s hier rein passt, macht einen neuen Thread auf. 

PS. Und an alle die hier reinkommen um Stunk zu machen…. schleichts euch!!!!


----------



## Tikey0815

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und noch ein Appell meinerseits an alle Ükels. (Weil mir grad auf der Seele liegt)
> Bitte lasst alle Themen die einen politischen oder religiösen Bezug haben aus dem Ükel raus. Die haben ein erhebliches Potenzial die gute Stimmung hier zu vergiften.
> Es spricht ja nix dagegen mal abzuschweifen und andere Dinge als das Ükeln hier zu diskutieren aber für bestimmte Themen gibt's andere Forenbereiche auch wenn das Friedfischangeln davon betroffen ist.
> Solche Themen haben im Internet wie im echten Leben mittlerweile soviel Sprengkraft, da gehen Freundschaften daran kaputt.
> Und gerade hier im Ükel, wo sich Gleichgesinnte treffen und neue Freundschaften entstehen sollen diese nicht gleich wieder kaputt gehen.
> Darum nochmal die Bitte , wenn Ihr ein Thema habt bei dem Ihr euch nicht sicher seit ob´s hier rein passt, macht einen neuen Thread auf.
> 
> PS. Und an alle die hier reinkommen um Stunk zu machen…. schleichts euch!!!!


Gilt auch für Fasching


----------



## Ukel

Wenn ich mir Profs Döbelstrecke ansehe, juckt es mir doch heftig in den Fingern, mal die üblichen Wintergewässer links liegen zu lassen und den heimischen Fluss zwecks Döbelpirsch aufzusuchen. In den nicht gestauten Abschnitten gibts es hier durchaus eine signifikante Anzahl derer, aber ich kenne keinen, der es hier im Winter mal gezielt probiert hat und an dessen Expertise man teilhaben könnte. Hieße also, Stellen erkunden und einfach mal ausprobieren.....zuvor aber noch den inneren Schweinehund überwinden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Karneval? Ich werde mich am Wochenende wieder als Döbelangler verkleiden!


----------



## rutilus69

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Karneval? Ich werde mich am Wochenende wieder als Döbelangler verkleiden!


Das klingt nach einem guten Plan


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und noch ein Appell meinerseits an alle Ükels. (Weil mir grad auf der Seele liegt)
> Bitte lasst alle Themen die einen politischen oder religiösen Bezug haben aus dem Ükel raus. Die haben ein erhebliches Potenzial die gute Stimmung hier zu vergiften.
> Es spricht ja nix dagegen mal abzuschweifen und andere Dinge als das Ükeln hier zu diskutieren aber für bestimmte Themen gibt's andere Forenbereiche auch wenn das Friedfischangeln davon betroffen ist.
> Solche Themen haben im Internet wie im echten Leben mittlerweile soviel Sprengkraft, da gehen Freundschaften daran kaputt.
> Und gerade hier im Ükel, wo sich Gleichgesinnte treffen und neue Freundschaften entstehen sollen diese nicht gleich wieder kaputt gehen.
> Darum nochmal die Bitte , wenn Ihr ein Thema habt bei dem Ihr euch nicht sicher seit ob´s hier rein passt, macht einen neuen Thread auf.
> 
> PS. Und an alle die hier reinkommen um Stunk zu machen…. schleichts euch!!!!



Das war von mir in keiner Weise als politische Diskussion gedacht! 
Es sollte nur eine kurze Information darüber  sein das sich das Waffengestz weiter verschärfen wird sodass die gängigen Angelmesser ab dann nur noch in einem verschlossenem Behältnis ans Wasser transportiert werden dürfen! 
Seis drum ,das Thema ist für mich durch  !!!!
Zur Not kann ja die Diskussion über Drogen fortgesetzt  werden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und noch ein Appell meinerseits an alle Ükels. (Weil mir grad auf der Seele liegt)
> Bitte lasst alle Themen die einen politischen oder religiösen Bezug haben aus dem Ükel raus. Die haben ein erhebliches Potenzial die gute Stimmung hier zu vergiften.
> Es spricht ja nix dagegen mal abzuschweifen und andere Dinge als das Ükeln hier zu diskutieren aber für bestimmte Themen gibt's andere Forenbereiche auch wenn das Friedfischangeln davon betroffen ist.
> Solche Themen haben im Internet wie im echten Leben mittlerweile soviel Sprengkraft, da gehen Freundschaften daran kaputt.
> Und gerade hier im Ükel, wo sich Gleichgesinnte treffen und neue Freundschaften entstehen sollen diese nicht gleich wieder kaputt gehen.
> Darum nochmal die Bitte , wenn Ihr ein Thema habt bei dem Ihr euch nicht sicher seit ob´s hier rein passt, macht einen neuen Thread auf.
> 
> PS. Und an alle die hier reinkommen um Stunk zu machen…. schleichts euch!!!!



Wer sich im Ükel aufgrund von Politik und Religion auseinanderlebt oder der Streitsucht verfällt, war nie ein echter Ükel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das war von mir in keiner Weise als politische Diskussion gedacht!
> Es sollte nur eine kurze Information darüber  sein das sich das Waffengestz weiter verschärfen wird sodass die gängigen Angelmesser ab dann nur noch in einem verschlossenem Behältnis ans Wasser transportiert werden dürfen!
> Seis drum ,das Thema ist für mich durch  !!!!
> Zur Not kann ja die Diskussion über Drogen fortgesetzt  werden!



Ich paff erstmal einen, auf deine Hektik.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das war von mir in keiner Weise als politische Diskussion gedacht!
> Es sollte nur eine kurze Information darüber  sein das sich das Waffengestz weiter verschärfen wird sodass die gängigen Angelmesser ab dann nur noch in einem verschlossenem Behältnis ans Wasser transportiert werden dürfen!
> Seis drum ,das Thema ist für mich durch  !!!!
> Zur Not kann ja die Diskussion über Drogen fortgesetzt  werden!



Mach dich nicht verrückt Micha. Es ist doch noch gar nichts entschieden, wie du selbst geschrieben hast.
Und ändern wird es auch nichts wenn wir hier jammern.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Interessant. Präser hab ich noch nie beim Fischen gebraucht. Wofür?


Man weiß ja nie was einem am Wasser so begegnet...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Profs Döbelstrecke ansehe, juckt es mir doch heftig in den Fingern, mal die üblichen Wintergewässer links liegen zu lassen und den heimischen Fluss zwecks Döbelpirsch aufzusuchen. In den nicht gestauten Abschnitten gibts es hier durchaus eine signifikante Anzahl derer, aber ich kenne keinen, der es hier im Winter mal gezielt probiert hat und an dessen Expertise man teilhaben könnte. Hieße also, Stellen erkunden und einfach mal ausprobieren.....zuvor aber noch den inneren Schweinehund überwinden.




Da würde ich dringend zuraten!
Momentan ist kaum natürliche Nahrung im Wasser vorhanden und die Döbel dankbar für alles Fressbare.
Tolles mildes Wetter haben wir auch - also lass dich nicht ausbremsen.


----------



## Hecht100+

phirania schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie was einem am Wasser so begegnet...


Ich stell mir gerade vor, den letzten Präser als Pose verwendet und dann ist sie da, der unerfüllte Traum aller deiner schlaflosen Nächte.

Was kann man doch für seltsame Gedanken haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das war von mir in keiner Weise als politische Diskussion gedacht!
> Es sollte nur eine kurze Information darüber  sein das sich das Waffengestz weiter verschärfen wird sodass die gängigen Angelmesser ab dann nur noch in einem verschlossenem Behältnis ans Wasser transportiert werden dürfen!
> Seis drum ,das Thema ist für mich durch  !!!!
> Zur Not kann ja die Diskussion über Drogen fortgesetzt  werden!


Versteh nicht wieso du so verschnupft reagierst, du bist relativ neu hier und kennst die Gepflogenheiten im Ükel noch nicht richtig, sonst wärst du nicht auf die Idee gekommen sowas zu posten. Das war sicher gut gemeint von dir aber gehört hier (aufgrund der Sprengkraft der Thematik) nicht rein.
 Apropos Karneval: ich fahr jetzt ans Wasser, den Döbeln hoffentlich einen schönen pransoriuskarneval zu bescheren. Ich verkleide mich als Mensch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich verkleide mich als Mensch




Mach nicht soviel Aufwand!

Den Döbeln ist egal wie du aussiehst.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Karneval: ich fahr jetzt ans Wasser, den Döbeln hoffentlich einen schönen pransoriuskarneval zu bescheren. Ich verkleide mich als Mensch


Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen wird mit Spinnangel-Pflicht mit nicht unter 50 Gummifischen bestraft !


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach nicht soviel Aufwand!
> 
> Den Döbeln ist egal wie du aussiehst.


Ach, wenn du erstmal die Tentakel in der Hose untergebracht hast geht der Rest ganz flott


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach, wenn du erstmal die Tentakel in der Hose untergebracht hast geht der Rest ganz flott



Beim Prof sind die Glocken länger als das Seil.


----------



## Minimax

@ Kochtopf viel Erfolg und erholsame Stunden, alter Knabe



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den Döbeln ist egal wie du aussiehst.



Bitte darum am Wasser den Zielfisch, die Zunft & abwesende Mitükel zu Ehren durch stets tadellose Erscheinung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Prof sind die Glocken länger als das Seil.



Alte Petze. Ich schick dir keine Nacktangelbilder mehr auch wenn du noch so bettelst.


----------



## Tikey0815

Allen entschlossenen Ufer-Besuchern viel Erfolg ! Meinereiner muss leider die Pinunsen zum Tacklewahn bedienen verdienen. Hoffe das ich zwischendurch auch mal zum Angeln komme...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alte Petze. Ich schick dir keine Nacktangelbilder mehr auch wenn du noch so bettelst.



Und ich Depp back dir gerade nen Kuchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und ich Depp back dir gerade nen Kuchen.




Echt?
Was für einen?
Dann überleg ich es mir vielleicht nochmal.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hatte den Thermoanzug schon an und war grade am Tulipschneiden als meine liebe, kluge und gutorganisierte Missus anrief und mir mitteilte das heute aufgrund eines verschluderten Termins jemand zwischen 13 und 14h in der Wohnung sein muss. Ich hatte gestern Abend mir den heutigen Tag extra ausgebeten. 

Angesichts der Anfahrtszeit und der Tageslichtstunden sind somit heute jegliche Operationen auf Zielfisch unmöglich geworden. Meine Pläne sind in den Wind geschrieben.

Wie kann ich jemals hoffen, meine Döbelstudien voranzubringen, wenn ich bereits in der Vorbereitung durch das Versagen und die Minderleistung Dritter verraten, ausgebremst und sabotiert werde? Ich bin sehr verärgert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Fehler leigt bei dir lieber Mini!

Und zwar hier:


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern Abend mir den heutigen Tag extra *ausgebeten*.




Wer nicht klar und deutlich sagt was er will, bekommt es auch nicht.

Am besten wäre gewesen zu sagen:"Morgen von acht bis 17 Uhr bin ich nicht erreichbar. Gar nicht! Weiterführende Anfragen werden nicht beantwortet."

Bitten werden nur allzu gern als diffuse Wünsche verstanden und diese dann geflissentlich ignoriert.

PS: Ich kann dich aber verstehen. Ich kann heute auch nicht weg weil meine Missus mit dem Aut weg ist und zu Fuß ist zu weit zum Flüsschen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Fehler leigt bei dir lieber Mini!
> 
> Und zwar hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Wer nicht klar und deutlich sagt was er will, bekommt es auch nicht.
> 
> Am besten wäre gewesen zu sagen:"Morgen von acht bis 17 Uhr bin ich nicht erreichbar. Gar nicht!"
> 
> Bitten werden nur allzu gern als Wünsche verstanden und diese dann geflissentlich ignoriert.



Nein, Professor, der Fehler liegt nicht bei mir. Die Abmachung war sehr klar und deutlich, und meine "Bitte" ist genau in dem Sinne verstanden worden, wie sie gemeint war, und das wird normalerweise auch respektiert. Es ist so, dass der Termin verpeilt wurde- mir wurde gestern mitgeteilt, es wäre nächsten Freitag. Darauf war ich vorbereitet und das wäre auch kein Problem gewesen. Es ist also einzig und allein ihre Schuld. Natürlich kann ich mich dennoch nicht verweigern, die Beweibten unter uns wissen das. Aber, und das verspreche ich, die Aktion wird teuer bezahlt werden.

Ich habe mich aber schon wieder beruhigt und die Frühstücksfleischwürfel wieder eingesammelt und die Wand saubergemacht. Mal sehen. Gestern kam der erste Biss um ca. 14:30. Um 14:00 soll die Wachablösung kommen (und ist auch pünktlich, wenn sie weiss was gut für sie ist..). 14:40-15:00 kann der Köder im Wasser sein. Bis 16:30-16:50 könnte ich angeln. Mal sehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich mich dennoch nicht verweigern, die Beweibten unter uns wissen das.



Nichts ist so wichtig, dass man dafür einen Angeltermin absagen könnte.
Die Angler unter uns wissen das - meine Frau übrigens auch.


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger und @Tikey0815 - sorry, liebe Leute, ich übertreibs gelegentlich mit der Spöttelei.
Da sind dann zuweilen die Finger auf der Tastatur schneller als die graue Pampe zwischen den Ohren.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> @Racklinger und @Tikey0815
> Da sind dann zuweilen die Finger auf der Tastatur schneller als die graue Pampe zwischen den Ohren.


Bruder im Geiste !


----------



## Minimax

Die verdammte Matratze ist soeben geliefert worden, ich bin frei! frei! Frei!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Die verdammte Matratze ist soeben geliefert worden, ich bin frei! frei! Frei!




Dann aber los!
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eule.


UUL , OWL - geht doch 

(mit Wachsmaler-gerechten Großbuchstaben!)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Denn immerhin vertreibt Cormoran auch Kleinteile, zB. Knicklichter und solche hatte ich heute dabei.
> Bei Knicklichtern kann ja eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen, das müsste selbst diese Firma hinkriegen. Also Tütchen auf, zwei Ruten, zwei Knickis, knick knack...
> Ratet mal...


Man kann ja hoffen ....

aber Prophetie: Cormoran wird sich treu bleiben!

Bei den Knicklichtern muss man wohl in Zukunft damit rechnen, dass einem die Soße beim Knicken über die Finger läuft, weil die Außenhülle wieder um einige µm eingespart worden ist.  Der Glaskörper hat auch Potential, der splittert evtl. im Gegenzug stabil.
Hatte milchig werdene Knickstelle und sipperndes etwas schon gehabt  - da geht aber noch mehr ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Thermoanzug schon an und war grade am Tulipschneiden als meine liebe, kluge und gutorganisierte Missus anrief und mir mitteilte das heute aufgrund eines verschluderten Termins jemand zwischen 13 und 14h in der Wohnung sein muss. Ich hatte gestern Abend mir den heutigen Tag extra ausgebeten.
> 
> Wie kann ich jemals hoffen, meine Döbelstudien voranzubringen, wenn ich bereits in der Vorbereitung durch das Versagen und die Minderleistung Dritter verraten, ausgebremst und sabotiert werde? Ich bin sehr verärgert.





Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich mich dennoch nicht verweigern, die Beweibten unter uns wissen das. Aber, und das verspreche ich, die Aktion wird teuer bezahlt werden.





Minimax schrieb:


> Die verdammte Matratze ist soeben geliefert worden, ich bin frei! frei! Frei!



So war also der Hergang, und dann sehr verständlich für mich (beweibten).
--> Gutscheine empfehle ich pauschal, Rutengutscheine für mich, das ist eine sehr gute Bezahlwährung.
14:00+ ist allerdings eine doofe Startzeit Mitte Januar.

Erstmal war ich geschockt , ob der Notwendigkeit von Matratzen zum Angeln,
und fragte mich sofort naheliegend , ob damit ein neuer Nachtlager-Iglo-Trick für die Q-Fische im Anmarsch ist oder so ...


----------



## Minimax

Fisch! Hahahahhahah!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und noch ein Appell meinerseits an alle Ükels. (Weil mir grad auf der Seele liegt)
> Bitte lasst alle *Themen* die einen politischen oder religiösen Bezug haben aus dem Ükel raus. Die haben ein erhebliches Potenzial die gute Stimmung hier zu vergiften.
> 
> Solche Themen haben im Internet wie im echten Leben mittlerweile soviel Sprengkraft, da gehen Freundschaften daran kaputt.


Die apokalyptischen Streiterreiter sollte jeder (er)kennen und hier rauslassen:

- Religionen, Dogmen, Kreuzzüge, u.a.m.
- Polit- u. Staatsdoktrinen, dessen Anführer, König, Kanzler, Präsident, ZK-Sekretär u.a.m.
- Nationalismus, samt dessen Watteweich-Verpackung Humanismus, u.a.m.
- Auserwählte Völker, Rassismus, Imperialismus u.a.m.

Von daher bin ich auch sehr dafür, was Racklinger appelliert !

(Als doch ziemlich Langzeitgeschädigter - ohne jeglichen Schadensersatz , und spreche platzhalterisch einfach mal für alle geschädigten)
Bis man sich evtl. besser kennt. Und live sind bei gegebener Grundübereinstimmung solche Themen vielfachst unmißverständlicher.

Und:
Der (unbewußt/bewußt) *mißverständlichen* Textkommunikation  wird hier ja ansonsten geradezu gehuldigt, und zur Höchstform gebracht.


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wirklich froh, dass es mich damals nicht ins Rheinland oder eine andere  "ich bin jetzt Mal auf Befehl fröhlich" - Region verschlagen hat


Da muss ich mal eine Lanze für meine Wahlheimat brechen. Karneval findet nur an bestimmten Orten statt. Einen Steinwurf weiter hat man seine Ruhe. Es sei denn, man hält sich in Schwerpunktorten auf. Aber dafür kann dann der Karneval nix.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte darum am Wasser den Zielfisch, die Zunft & abwesende Mitükel zu Ehren durch stets tadellose Erscheinung.


Das muss ich doch mal einschränken durch die Tatsache und klare Zielsetzung, dass ich den Fischen in meiner diabolischen Verführungs+Hakkunst eben gar *nicht* auffallen will!
Wo ist denn das passende Unsichtbarkeitssmiley: nicht das , sondern aha das

Weil Animateur für einem Fischzirkus spielen  und den Bemühungen des Anglers 
mehr oder weniger belustigt zuschauende Fischlein brauche ich wahrlich nicht.


----------



## Andal

# Unboxing...









						DAM  EFFZETTZander Float Rute - 2,75m oder 3,00m / -10g - Zanderrute / Angelrute  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie DAM  EFFZETTZander Float Rute - 2,75m oder 3,00m / -10g - Zanderrute / Angelrute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Positiv:
- der wirklich einwandfreie Zustand der Verarbeitung
- das vermeintlich hohe Gewicht liegt vor allem im Rubberkorkgriff und dem Vollmetallrollenhalter, was der Balance sehr zu Gute kommt.
- das maxWG dürfte nach ersten Trockentests über den angegebenen 10 gr. liegen. Vermutlich bei knappen 25 gr.
- die Ringe fluchten perfekt
- keine Lacknasen an den Lackierungen
- kein Bling Bling
- kein Hakenhalter, der eh nur stört
- bei Weitem nicht so weich, wie befürchtet, aber ein 24 to Blank hat seine Grenzen bei der Rückstellung. War aber einkalkuliert.

Negativ:
- für meinen Geschmack könnte an Unterteil ein Ring mehr sein
- der Abschlussknauf aus Rubberkork. Mal sehen, ob er sich zu einem Kleiderfänger entwickelt, oder einem Eigengewächs weichen muss

Fazit:
Um den Preis kann man beim besten Willen nix sagen. Das Rütchen harmoniert bestens mit der DAM Quick Temper 535 XLFD. Die Tage folgen die ersten Wurftests. Bis jetzt gilt: Durchaus empfehlenswert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ist doch schön wenn es passt..
Das Gewicht sagt ja auch nix über das handling.
Die Rute, mit der ich in der letzten 25 Jahren die meisten Friedfische gefangen habe, ist eine DAM Paraspin 3m 25-50gr Telerute.
Ich mach demnächst mal ein Bild. Grün mit Korkgriff. Sehr schön. Und er heisst Wobbel.
Ich halte es nicht aus - ich muß ihn rausholen.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> *Ich halte es nicht aus - ich muß ihn rausholen.*



    
Ok aber davon bitte kein Foto......


----------



## Kochtopf

Glückwunsch zum Spielzeug, lieber @Andal!

Ich werde die Katstrophen den heutigen Tages in aufsteigender Reihenfolge auflisten:

- Nix gefangen
- auf der Heimfahrt im Stau gestanden
- Perücke die die Pin für heute ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat
- zwei Komplettabrisse
- im Supermarkt an der Kasse aufgefallen, dass meine EC Karte nicht im Portemonnaie war (fand sich zu Hause im Kaufmannsladen vom Töpfchen)
- meine geliebte Silstarmatche hat Bekanntschaft mit dem Kofferraumdeckel gemacht. Ich wollte vor  dem Stellenwechsel "schnell zu" machen damit "nix geklaut" wird. Kinski 11, verzweifelte Anrufe bei der Ükelseelsorge ("@Minimax, ich habe sie umgebracht!"), Foto an die Ükelwerkstatt gesandt (@Professor Tinca "Das ist desaströs"), meine Frau angerufen ("Wenigstens war es eine alte Rute"), drohendes Fäuste gen Himmel schütteln und - ich war zu schockiert um angemessen fluchen zu können (und wer mich kennt weiss, dass ich mich da bedarfsweise zwischen Oberfeldwebel und russischem Droschkenkutscher bewegen kann)






Aber mein Nachwuchs wusste, wie man Papa aufheitert:





Also zumindest aus dem Schneider; an der Fulle hingegen gab es leider keinerlei Anzeichen für Fischaktivitäten, sogar der Busch der eigentlich immer eine gute Adresse ist war verwaist, Köder waren Currytulip (mit Speisestärke statt Maismehl, sehr günstige Alternative, danke @Tobias85 ), Brot und Mais.
Ich bin wütend auf mich selber und trauere um eine wundervolle Rute, mit keiner anderen habe ich letztes Jahr mehr Zeit verbracht. Vielleicht finde ich eine wegen Ersatzteil bei eBay, vielleicht kann der Prof was fixen aber so oder so - mit der Silstar brach mein Herz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Rute, mit der ich in der letzten 25 Jahren die meisten Friedfische gefangen habe, ist ein DAM Paraspin 3m 25-50gr Telerute.
> Ich mach demnächst mal ein Bild. Grün mit Korkgriff. Sehr schön. Und er heisst Wobbel.


Davon aber schon


----------



## rhinefisher

Da isser - der heißt nicht nur Wobbel, der wobbelt auch.. 
Parabolisch wäre wohl die passende Beschreibung der Aktion.
Was für ein Teil - der Stock wurde wirklich gequält..


----------



## rhinefisher

Mein Beileid Sir Topf!
Es tut immer weh, wenn eine von uns geht...
Klingt überhaupt nach einem überschaubar lustigen Tag..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich werde die Katstrophen den heutigen Tages in aufsteigender Reihenfolge auflisten:


Mein Beileid zu dieser Häufung von Malaise!
Die Karosse ist immer stärker, leider.

Und wenn du weiter was loswerden musst hier, meine anlehnende Schulter ist dir gewiss. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> - meine geliebte Silstarmatche hat Bekanntschaft mit dem Kofferraumdeckel gemacht. Ich wollte vor  dem Stellenwechsel "schnell zu" machen damit "nix geklaut" wird.


Das ist echtes Aua! Und das auch noch sehr gründlich mit Doppelbruch und wahrscheinlich auch Splitterrisse.
Genau ab da unten,  wo dein Finger auf die Reststeckung zeigt, wäre absolut perdu - was flicken betrifft, denn im Zapfeneinführbereich geht nichts mehr.
Aber auch so ist es sehr doof ziemlich dicht danach, weil dort immer die Belastung nach dem Steckübergang am höchsten ist.


----------



## Andal

@Kochtopf ... mein Aufrichtiges Beileid zum Hinscheiden dieser schönen Rute. Aber die Bemerkung deiner Frau wär ja bald eine Watsch'n wert!


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid zum Ableben der Rute 
Ich hoffe, dass Du ein passendes Ersatzteil findest.


----------



## Jason

So ein Mist @Kochtopf 
Da kam ja eine Misere nach der anderen auf dich zu. 
Sieht im ersten Moment nach Totalschaden aus. Hoffentlich kann die jemand helfen. Ich bin da raus.
Mein tiefstes Mitgefühl.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Oh Jammervollster Jammer, lieber @Kochtopf, das tut mir so leid, ich hatte ja erst kürzlich ähnliches durchzumachen und fühle Dir nach. Gib nicht Dir die Schuld, die Götter haben die Autotür geführt.



Andal schrieb:


> # Unboxing...



Danke, lieber Andal, für den Unboxing Bericht- schön das die Neue Dir gefällt. Über die Farbe kann man streiten, ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass Du gegen etwas Farbe beim Tackle nichts hast bzw. sogar ein Faible für die Farbe Blau.  Unabhängig davon erkennt man, wie schön die Gestaltung des Obergriffs der schlanken Linie des Blanks sehr schmeichelt- das finde ich immer sehr wichtig. Ist die Korkunterbrechung unten nur Zierde, oder ist das Irgendwas- vllt ein Gewicht? Übrigens finde ich Rubberkork/Kork Abschlüsse Bei Posenruten sehr praktisch: Da pieks ich den Haken rein, und kann dann gegen die Rute, deren Grifflänge, Teilungsmasse etc. ich kenne, die Angeltiefe ein- und -verstellen. Daher finde ich auch ne randständige Metallkappe nicht sehr praktisch.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ist eine DAM Paraspin 3m 25-50gr Telerute. (...) Grün mit Korkgriff. Sehr schön. Und er heisst Wobbel.



"Paraspin" wie in "Paraphilie" oder wie "Paraplegie"?


----------



## Andal

Die Griffunterbrechung am Knauf ist blosse Zierde. Da ist nichts mit austauschbaren Gewichten. Das wäre für den Preis vermutlich auch zu viel verlangt.

Wenn ich den Knauf auswechsle, dann so etwas in Holz aus eigener Fertigung.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> "Paraspin" wie in "*Paraphilie*" .....




Die Antwort stand schon oben.   




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich halte es nicht aus - ich muß ihn rausholen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ... mein Aufrichtiges Beileid zum Hinscheiden dieser schönen Rute. Aber die Bemerkung deiner Frau wär ja bald eine Watsch'n wert!


Ich muss meine Frau in Schutz nehmen, sie meinte damit "gut das Sarah Jane und Vallery nichts passiert ist" und hat sich gewohnt tollpatschig ausgedrückt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Fisch! Hahahahhahah!




Wo bleibt denn der Bericht zum Fang, Mini, und die Bilder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ... mein Aufrichtiges Beileid zum Hinscheiden dieser schönen Rute. Aber die Bemerkung deiner Frau wär ja bald eine Watsch'n wert!


Meine Frau meinte: "Seine Frau hat es doch nur gut gemeint mit alt =wenig wert und nicht so schlimm !"

So san' se halt ...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Frau in Schutz nehmen, sie meinte damit "gut das Sarah Jane und Vallery nichts passiert ist" und hat sich gewohnt tollpatschig ausgedrückt


In der Wallung der Gefühle reagiert man auch etwas impulsiv ... die schöne Silstar einen "alten Stecken" zu nennen ist aber starker Tobak!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn der Bericht zum Fang, Mini, und die Bilder?


Es kommt´n Kurzbericht, gib mir noch etwas Zeit. Bilder eher nicht- Hab den Rat gefragt, Wenn´s bereits ok ist, gibt's ein Bild im kollektiven Fangbuchforum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Frau in Schutz nehmen, sie meinte damit "gut das Sarah Jane und Vallery nichts passiert ist" und hat sich gewohnt tollpatschig ausgedrückt


Gut, dass ich an der Weser nachts die Zweitspitze von Sarah Jane nicht breitgetreten habe ... 

Mußt dir wohl eine ordentliche feste Rutentasche für den Transport und rumliegen von Teilen besorgen - besser wär' das.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Knauf auswechsle, dann so etwas in Holz aus eigener Fertigung.....


Sehr schön , stimmiges Material Kork in Holz und geleimt, das ist die beste Harmonie!
Nachteil eigentlich nur, dass Endkappe nicht abschraubbar und frei zur Rolle balancierbar. Bei den Nicht-Spin aber auch nicht so vordringlich wichtig.

Und dass du zur Vollendung des Gesamtbildes einen Rollenhalter mit rötlichem Holzinlay oder dergleichen bräuchtest


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Da hüte ich die Silstar wie meinen Augapfel und Du ?  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Da hüte ich die Silstar wie meinen Augapfel und Du ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ja ja Prügel du auch auf mich ein, ich leide schon wie ein Hund!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine Frau meinte: "Seine Frau hat es doch nur gut gemeint mit alt =wenig wert und nicht so schlimm !"
> 
> So san' se halt ...


Aber wehe man spricht so über seine Frau!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr schön , stimmiges Material Kork in Holz und geleimt, das ist die beste Harmonie!
> Nachteil eigentlich nur, dass Endkappe nicht abschraubbar und frei zur Rolle balancierbar. Bei den Nicht-Spin aber auch nicht so vordringlich wichtig.
> 
> Und dass du zur Vollendung des Gesamtbildes einen Rollenhalter mit rötlichem Holzinlay oder dergleichen bräuchtest


Der Rollenhalter an der Rute mit dem Holzknauf ist original (sehr früher 80er). Den zu tauschen, wäre Frevel!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ach @Kochtopf, was muss ich Da mit traurigen Augen lesen? DIESE verdankten Kofferraumdeckel! Sieht wirklich nicht gut aus, Deine Silstar! Wir werden alle sie Augen aufhalten und Dich informieren, wenn uns mal ein solches Stöckchen über den Weg läuft.
@Minimax: Dir natürlich ein herzliches Petri zum "nach-der-Matratzenlieferung-Döbel". Es war doch ein Döbel? Das gilt natürlich auch allen anderen, die auch am Wasser waren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> wenn uns mal ein solches Stöckchen über den Weg läuft.




Bei ebay/Kleinanzeigen sind welche aber die Preise jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Genau, leider !

Ein überhaupt Flicken dieses wahrscheinlich Mittelteiles hängt aber von nahezu passigen Ersatzteilen ab,
auch ein kürzer/länger Nachbarmodell kann schon sehr nützlich sein. wegen meistens gleichem Konusverlauf.
Überhaupt braucht man viele Maße über nahezu 30cm außen und vordringlich innen, um ein Inlay-Material bestimmen zu können.
Mindestens auf 0,05mm genau messen - Digitalanzeigenlehre sauber genullt.
Und dann könnte man evtl. auch was anderes hernehmen, was sich außen über den gleichen Längenbereich viel einfacher ausmessen läßt.

Gut wäre natürlich, eine andere viele weiter oben gebrochene oder noch besser nur in den beiden anderen Teilen, bei ebay zu finden 

Ansonsten bietet sich ja nächstliegend ein Ersatzkauf am 01.03. in HB an,
plus Verkauf des havarierten Patienten bei ebay als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau, leider !
> 
> Ein überhaupt Flicken dieses wahrscheinlich Mittelteiles hängt aber von nahezu passigen Ersatzteilen ab,
> auch ein kürzer/länger Nachbarmodell kann schon sehr nützlich sein. wegen meistens gleichem Konusverlauf.
> Überhaupt braucht man viele Maße über nahezu 30cm außen und vordringlich innen, um ein Inlay-Material bestimmen zu können.
> Mindestens auf 0,05mm genau messen - Digitalanzeigenlehre sauber genullt.
> Und dann könnte man evtl. auch was anderes hernehmen, was sich außen über den gleichen Längenbereich viel einfacher ausmessen läßt.


Aber geflickt bleibt immer geflickt und wird nie wieder so, wie es mal war. Leider!


----------



## Racklinger

Abendlicher Spaziergang an der Donau, leider ohne Angel


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aber geflickt bleibt immer geflickt und wird nie wieder so, wie es mal war. Leider!


Bezüglich Großfischen und gar dem einzigartigen Fisch des Lebens bleibt in der Tat immer ein mulmiges Gefühl! 

Denn es geht noch schlimmer, mit unendlich abgrundtiefer Bitternis lebenslang ...
meterlange Traumfische nach dem Abknicken der Rute - oder auch Verkacken der Rolle - entschwinden zu sehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Booaaah... @Racklinger. Wie findest Du da die Fische? Das ist ja riesig Dein Hausgewässer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ Vor allem auch noch 2857 km lang oder so


----------



## Hecht100+

,Welche Rute hatte unser @Kochtopf denn ?


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Booaaah... @Racklinger. Wie findest Du da die Fische? Das ist ja riesig Dein Hausgewässer.


Am einfachsten, wenn man von einfach sprechen will, durch den Verzicht. Kleine Claims abstecken und versuchen, sich dort zu konzentrieren. Mein Abschnitt am Rhein beschränkt sich auch maximal 5 km Flusstrecke - einseitig!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ,Welche Rute hatte unser @Kochtopf denn ?



Silstar Traverse x Match


----------



## Racklinger

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Booaaah... @Racklinger. Wie findest Du da die Fische? Das ist ja riesig Dein Hausgewässer.


Tja bis jetzt suche ich noch, ist ja nur Schlappe 300 m breit. Aber dieses Jahr greife ich verstärkt an der Zicke an. Oja die Donau ist ein schwieriges Frauenzimmer


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Silstar Traverse x Match
und 13ft 3,90m oder?

--- --- ---

gibt einige Detailaufklärungsarbeit:
suche: _Silstar Traverse-X Match_

Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic 3881-360 B10 175g 3tlg DM308 durchgehende Hohlspitze,  Wicklung rot+gold
Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic 3881-390 B10 180g 3tlg DM329 durchgehende Hohlspitze,  Wicklung rot+gold
Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic 3881-420 B10 185g 3tlg DM349 durchgehende Hohlspitze,  Wicklung rot+gold

Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic 3882-360 A10 175g 3tlg DM309 eingespleißte Vollspitze, Wicklung rot+gold
Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic 3882-390 A10 180g 3tlg DM332 eingespleißte Vollspitze, Wicklung rot+gold
Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic 3882-420 A10 185g 3tlg DM358 eingespleißte Vollspitze, Wicklung rot+gold

Silstar GT Match 3872-330 Traverse-X
Silstar GT Match 3872-360 Traverse-X
Silstar GT Match 3872-390 Traverse-X
Silstar GT Match 3872-420 Traverse-X
Silstar GT Match 3872-450 Traverse X
Silstar GT Match 3872-500 Traverse X  "Winterrute"
Silstar GT Match 3872-600 Traverse-X  "Winterrute"

Silstar GT Match 3880     Traverse-X

Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X Tele

Silstar DiaFlex Kevlar Match 3888-390 A10 210g 3tlg DM465  eingespleißte Vollspitze, Vario-RH, Wicklung weinrot+gold
Silstar DiaFlex Kevlar Match 3888-420 A10 260g 3tlg DM485  eingespleißte Vollspitze, Vario-RH, Wicklung weinrot+gold



*Traverse-X* waren nach *Diaflex* die hochwertigsten Blanks.

Bei Diaflex besteht die Basis aus abwechselnen Längs- und radialgelegter Graphitmatten.
Verstärkt wird der Basisblank durch kreuzverwobene Kevlar- und Graphit-Bänder.

Bei Traverse-X werden microfeine Kohlefasern zu Bändern geflochten und dann zusätzlich
als Spiralen um den Kohlefaser-Hohlkörper gelegt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ist die Spiral X Match viel anders???


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Am einfachsten, wenn man von einfach sprechen will, durch den Verzicht. Kleine Claims abstecken und versuchen, sich dort zu konzentrieren. Mein Abschnitt am Rhein beschränkt sich auch maximal 5 km Flusstrecke - einseitig!


Dank Sonarkarte weiss ich mittlerweile wo die Kanten laufe, ich muss nur noch die richtigen tiefen finden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist die Spiral X Match viel anders???




Die eurostar meinste?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja



Die hatte ich mal.
Lag gut in der Hand aber die Traverse kenne ich nicht und kann nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Racklinger: Angesichts solcher Ströme habe ich echt Respekt. Da wüsste ich nicht, wie ich die lesen soll. Bei mir ist das einfach: Kurven, über das Wasser hängende Äste, Kehrströmungen siehst Du auf den ersten Blick. Alles lupenreine Hotspots, aber wonach muss man bei Dir in der Donau suchen? Die Kanten dürften sich doch nach einem Hochwasser verändern.


----------



## Racklinger

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Racklinger: Angesichts solcher Ströme habe ich echt Respekt. Da wüsste ich nicht, wie ich die lesen soll. Bei mir ist das einfach: Kurven, über das Wasser hängende Äste, Kehrströmungen siehst Du auf den ersten Blick. Alles lupenreine Hotspots, aber wonach muss man bei Dir in der Donau suchen? Die Kanten dürften sich doch nach einem Hochwasser verändern.


Dass ist alles ausgebaggert und begradigt, so schnell ändert sich da nix. Außerdem ist 3 km unterhalb eine Schleuse, sind also im Staubereich


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs, 
hier ganz kurz und etwas holprig der Bericht meines verstümmelten Angeltages: Wie ihr bereits wisst,  bin ich ca. 1 Sekunde nach der Lieferung in die Rüstung gehopst und bin losgebraust, so dass ich ca. 14:30 am Swim war und mich holterdipolter installierte und sehr, sehr sparsam (Wasser wie gestern 4,7C) zermantsche Würfelchen anfütterte. Herrliches Wetter, aber  leider säuselte ein böiges Lüftchen, was mir später die Bisserkennung erschweren sollte.
Da rief auch schon el Potto an, und klagte mir sein Leid ("Ich hab sie umgebracht")- nach einem kleinen Trosttelefonat, ging dann auch gleich der Köder ins Wasser, ohne die Übliche Wartezeit -die Schatten wurden bereits länger. Nach dem harten Tag gestern und der Schneiderei davor habe ich diesmal die Hakengröße (10er)mit Bedacht herabgesetzt und bin zu einer minimalistischen Montage zurückgekehrt (Kein Paternoster mehr).
Der Biss kam nach wenigen Minuten, und so konnt ich einen hübschen 44er landen. Der Bursche war trotz des kalten Wasser ziemlich munter, und beim forcieren aus der Futterzone sprang er aus dem Wasser wie ne Forelle. Das war so 14:50 oder so. DIe Zeit drängte.
Puh, da war ich erleichtert und der restliche Ärger über die Verspätung verflogen -obwohl, wenns direkt beim ersten Einwurf beisst, ist ja klar, das die Beissphase wohl schon etwas früher angefangen hat.. aber lassen wir das. Jedenfalls gings dann noch schön weiter, und ich konnte noch zwei weitere FIsche landen, einer mit 47 für meine Verhältnisse ein guter Fisch, und vor allem ein wirklich, dicker, fetter Geselle. Auch diese beiden Fische haben sich heftig gewehrt -übrigens bin ich mit der neuen Emcast Rolle sehr zufrieden, besonders der sehr fein regulierbaren Bremse die wesentlich feiner als die meiner Longbows ist. Der Bremsklicker ist sehr dezent, der könnte ruhig etwas kräftiger sein: Unterhalb eines Wehres habe ich ihn garnicht gehört.
Die Döbel haben heute (und gestern) sehr zart gebissen: Ein winziger Schlag in der Rutenspitze, gefolgt von einem leichten Neigen der 1,5oz Spitze, das ohne den kleinen Tock zu beginn nicht von dem an der Stelle üblichen "Strömungswiegen" zu unterscheiden wäre: Entweder dann kommt sofort der Anhieb, oder der Köder ist weg. Erstaunlicherweise hab ich nur zwei Bisse verpasst (glaub ich). Und für einen Tag, der so ärgerlich gestartet ist, bin ich in der kurzen Zeit bis ca. 16:20 sehr zufrieden, drei schöne Johnnies 40+, gut, ok, 2 Fehlbisse, was solls. Wunderbarer Tag, was will ich mehr? 
Das zeigt aber auch, dass man die Flinte nicht ins Korn werfen soll, überlegt mal ich wäre mürrisch zu Hause geblieben. SO aber war ich happy und froh, und habe grossmütig der reuigen, grossäugigen Missus verziehen- mit dem Ergebnis, das ich heute wunderbare Zeit am Wasser hatte, schöne Fische, der Haussegen ist intakt- und das beste ist: Ich habe als Ausgleich carte blanche für eine weitere Expedition zu meinem Flüsschen bekommen.

Herzlich, Euer wieder ganz entspannter
Minimax

(Aber, weil ich manchemal ein bisschen kleinlich und rachsüchtig bin, habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, heute die neue Matratze gründlich mit Chipskrümeln zu impfen)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Und für einen Tag, der so ärgerlich gestartet ist, bin ich in der kurzen Zeit bis ca. 16:20 sehr zufrieden, drei schöne Johnnies 40+, gut, ok, 2 Fehlbisse, was solls. Wunderbarer Tag, was will ich mehr?




Toll Mini!

Es beißt ja auch bei dir gut.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Minimax

Hier noch ein Schnappschuss von dem Moppelchen des Tages. Ich widme diesen Fisch den Matratzenliefaranten, diesen unbesungenen Helden des Alltags.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> (Aber, weil ich manchemal ein bisschen kleinlich und rachsüchtig bin, habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, heute die neue Matratze gründlich mit Chipskrümeln zu impfen)


Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du nicht auf dieser schlafen willst?

Ich gebe noch zu bedenken, dass es ja mehr oder weniger zufällig doch irgendwie passieren könnte, besonders bei reuig, grossäugig und so


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es beißt ja auch bei dir gut.


Wahnsinn was da die Tage jetzt ging, neben den langen Döbels auch schon Rotauge.


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax-Petri,schöner Angel Bericht.Cooles Foto.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri @Minimax und toller Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ach lieber Sir Alex, 
das ist ja mehr als ärgerlich! Ein passendes Ersatz-Stück zu finden ist sicher nicht gänzlich unmöglich, aber wohl nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.
Immerhin spendet Dein kleiner Sonnenschein Trost.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber @Minimax zu den drei Post-Matratzen-Döbeln! 
Wie wollen wir die Farbe des Chub-Schuppenkleides auf dem sehr schönen Foto nennen? Hell-Messing? Ein schöner Fisch!


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch an @Andal zu der neuen Rute - möge sie auch friedlichere Fische als den Namensgeber bändigen.

@rhinefisher - haha, ich liebe solche Geschichten wie die Deiner Teleskop-Peitsche. Möge sie Dir noch lange Jahre eine treue Begleiterin sein.
Welche meiner Ruten (Süßwasser) den meisten Fisch geliefert hat kann ich schlecht schätzen, aber meine erste und älteste ABU Legerlite wurde immer mal wieder Zeugin memorabler Geschehnisse am Wasser.


----------



## geomas

So, morgen gibts ein Zeitfenster bis zum mittleren Nachmittag (abends muß ich arbeiten).
So verlockend die Döbelfänge der letzten Tage auch sind, vermutlich werd ich doch eher zu einem See oder Teich. 
Beine-und-Seele-baumeln-zu-lassen hat oberste Priorität.

Habe vorhin erstmalig mit der Stroft in GTM-Ausführung hantiert und bin recht angetan.
Falls ich nicht aus einer Laune heraus umplane kommt sie morgen im 0,16er Durchmesser an der Bombrute ans Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Euren Zuspruch!



geomas schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir die Farbe des Chub-Schuppenkleides auf dem sehr schönen Foto nennen? Hell-Messing?


Hmmmm, vielleicht "Behutsam-Eingesetzter-Warmfilter-Um-Dem-Blaustich-Meiner-Kaxx-Handy-Cam-Entgegenzuwirken-Also-Noch-Nicht-Gemogelt-Farben"?
Tatsächlich verleiren bei mir Döbel ab einer gewissen Größe ihre silberne Farbe und dunkeln ab, leicht ins Messingfarbene -jedenfalls ein anderer Farbton als die Bronze der Brassen und das Elektrumfarbene der Rotfedern. 
Ich finde meinen Messingfarbenen Stamm natürlich wunderschön, aber nichts schlägt die tiefroten granatfarbenen Flossen der herrlichen FIsche aus @Professor Tinca s Flüsschen. Und leider gehen meine Jungs im Alter eher in die Breite als in die Länge, aber wer weiss, mit Glück und Fleiss kann ich dieses Jahr die Zahl, die nicht genannt werden darf erreichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Silstar Traverse-X Match



Hab Orginalunterlagen (Data s.o.) gefunden  zur
Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic 3881
Silstar Traverse-X Match Classic 3882
Silstar DiaFlex Kevlar Match 3888
und noch mehr tw. in meiner Reste-Sammlung (Kataloge leider mal extremst ausgedünnt  durch Altpapiercontainerfüllungen )

Komm mir gerade wie ein Geheimagent vor, der aus wild verschandelten Resten aus einem Papierkorb wieder anscheinend zwei Kataloge zusammensetzen will,
denn es war bei Silstar viel Text an Berichten zu Methoden, Angeltips, Ruteneinsatz usw. drin, und das hatte ich behalten wollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für eure Anteilnahme, Jungs! Ich müsste mir das Griffstück nochmal angucken, ich meine es wäre die Traverse X Match Classic in 3,90 gewesen, ich fürchte selbst des Profs Künste können sie nicht retten, ich werde mal einen suchauftrag bei ebay eintragen und die Fühler ausstrecken aber ich fürchte, das wird ein Geduldsspiel. 
Aber es ist mir ein echter Trost hier unter Menschen zu sein, die mich verstehen, ihr seid Spitze!


----------



## feederbrassen

Aua das tut weh. Rute mit der Kofferraumklappe zu killen.


----------



## geomas

Farbvariationen innerhalb einer Species finde ich persönlich spannend.
Zum Glück sind die Döbel an „meiner Stelle” zwar nicht von der Farbenpracht der Prof-Exemplare, aber dennoch sehr schön gefärbt.

Ich war im Sommer richtig aufgeregt, als ich in einem krautigen, moorigen Kleingewässer erstmals „dunkle Plötz” fangen konnte.
Mal ein schöner Gegensatz zu den fahlen Nochnichtmalrotaugen, die anderswo ihren bleichen Body dem Tageslicht aussetzten.

edit: zum Vergleich:





„...ab zum Veterinär?”





„schönster Plötz 2019”


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri zum Döbel @Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Farbvariationen innerhalb einer Species finde ich persönlich spannend.
> ...
> Mal ein schöner Gegensatz zu den fahlen Nochnichtmalrotaugen, die anderswo ihren bleichen Body dem Tageslicht aussetzten.


Mir deucht es sehr, du hast da eine Gruppe sehr schneller und krass wild herummachender Häsling-Rammler oder dergleichen,
die die Rotaugen- und Döbel-Weiber überfallen und Nachwuchs in fahlen Farben erzeugen.

Vlt. auch untote Vampir-Hasel, entstanden aus einem achtlos ins Wasser geworfenen Haselmark?
Wer's nicht kennt: https://www.biorio.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/2853-40073-haselmark-100g.jpg
Wir hatten jetzt krasse bunte Motten aus so einem "vergessenen" Ding, und das mitten im Winter.

Mit der rechten Größe der Mutantenfische wird das dann natürlich auch nichts mehr


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Farbvariationen innerhalb einer Species finde ich persönlich spannend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> „schönster Plötz 2019”



Ich ebenfalls, hahaha, musste auch sofort an Rutilis Stokerii denken. Und Dein schönster Plötz 2019 hat den Titel wahrlich verdient. Jetzt können wir die Liste euphemistischer Flossenfarben um Karneol erweitern. Ein herrliches, ungewöhnliches Tier!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Rutilis Stokerii findet man sogar inzwischen ein paar Mal bei google.

Woher wohl? 

Aber auch Hinweise zu seiner exorzistischen Austreibung mittels Silber Nanopartikeln
Electrochemical quantification of iodide ions in synthetic urine using silver nanoparticles: a proof-of-concept.


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - gut möglich, daß es die Cypriniden im Nordosten eher wild treiben. 
Als irritierend empfinde ich das Vorhandensein von „Farbschlägen” innerhalb einer Species in ein und demselben Gewässerabschnitt.
Da komme ich dann auch bei der Bestimmung schon mal ins Schwimmen, wenn nach 5 korrekten Rotaugen auf einmal ein gelbäugiges Exemplar am Haken hängt. Wie oft es Hybride (und welche) tatsächlich gibt würde mich sehr interessieren.

@Minimax  - danke, die „Rotaugen” in diesem kleinen Gewässer waren alle von dieser Farbgebung. 
Ich habe dort nur 1x geangelt, werde es sicher bei Gelegenheit wiederholen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und Dein schönster Plötz 2019 hat den Titel wahrlich verdient.


naja, mir erscheint dazu aber auch die Vision eines _Rutilus rutilus_ _kneiperi_  nach längeren Futterversuchen von Georg:
"Nach langem Orgiennachmittag war das letzte Liquid Bread wohl doch ein bischen schlecht  !"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler - gut möglich, daß es die Cypriniden im Nordosten eher wild treiben.
> Als irritierend empfinde ich das Vorhandensein von „Farbschlägen” innerhalb einer Species in ein und demselben Gewässerabschnitt.


Kann ich aus meiner Jugendzeit von meinem weit westlich gelegenen norddeutschen Angelrevier im östlichen Ems-Einzugsgebiet gelegen sehr bestätigen,
besonders die Güstern u. Kreuzgüstern trieben es wild, mit Rotaugen und sonstwas. Hasel waren aber dann auch noch vorhanden.
Schade eigentlich, Digicams waren da noch lange nicht in Sicht.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> naja, mir erscheint dazu die Vision eines _Rutilus rutilus_ _kneiperi_  nach längeren Futterversuchen von Georg:
> "Nach langem Orgienabend war das letzte Liquid Bread wohl doch ein bischen schlecht  !"



Haha, der schöne Plötz und seine nicht minder prächtig gefärbten Artgenossen fanden Gefallen an Dosenmais. 
Liquidized Bread kam dort ausnahmesweise nicht zum Einsatz.

Hasel gibt es in meiner Umgebung wohl nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Durch Besatzmaßnahmen an Futterfischen werden bunte Sammelsurien aller kleinen Spezies auch mal verschleppt, manchmal nur ganz wenige.
Und dann weiß ich von meiner Kindheit und danach im eigenen tun, dass Fische verschleppen von einem zum anderen Teich auch dauernd vorkommt, gerade Köderfische oder nur kleine Fänge.
Bei mir in einem niedersächsischen Verein kommen die öfter als Futterfischbesatz aus dem Edersee hinein. Außer jetzt noch der Rapfen scheint alles drin zu sein, sehr merkwürdige Mischlinge wie halbblaue Neon-Rotaugen können einem an den Haken gehen.
Werde da jetzt noch mehr drauf achten, sowas festzuhalten!


----------



## Racklinger

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Racklinger: Angesichts solcher Ströme habe ich echt Respekt. Da wüsste ich nicht, wie ich die lesen soll. Bei mir ist das einfach: Kurven, über das Wasser hängende Äste, Kehrströmungen siehst Du auf den ersten Blick. Alles lupenreine Hotspots, aber wonach muss man bei Dir in der Donau suchen? Die Kanten dürften sich doch nach einem Hochwasser verändern.


Und das einzige was man da lesen kann ist ab und an die Strömungskante, im ernst in den ersten zwei Jahren hab ich mich nicht getraut da zu angeln, weil ich nicht wusste wo


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Euren Zuspruch!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, vielleicht "Behutsam-Eingesetzter-Warmfilter-Um-Dem-Blaustich-Meiner-Kaxx-Handy-Cam-Entgegenzuwirken-Also-Noch-Nicht-Gemogelt-Farben"?
> Tatsächlich verleiren bei mir Döbel ab einer gewissen Größe ihre silberne Farbe und dunkeln ab, leicht ins Messingfarbene -jedenfalls ein anderer Farbton als die Bronze der Brassen und das Elektrumfarbene der Rotfedern.
> Ich finde meinen Messingfarbenen Stamm natürlich wunderschön, aber nichts schlägt die tiefroten granatfarbenen Flossen der herrlichen FIsche aus @Professor Tinca s Flüsschen. Und leider gehen meine Jungs im Alter eher in die Breite als in die Länge, aber wer weiss, mit Glück und Fleiss kann ich dieses Jahr die Zahl, die nicht genannt werden darf erreichen.


Damit meinst du sicher bernsteinfarben? Früher, also deutlich vor BC, nannte man den Bernstein ja Elektron, weil er sich statisch aufladen kann.

Aber farbliche Variationen, je nach Gewässer und Altersstufe, sind alles andere, als selten. Am deutlichsten ist mir  das bisher bei den Brassen im Fiume Po aufgefallen. Die Skimmer in einem herrlichen, irisierenden Schimmer von türkis und die adulten Bronce Breams werden ihrem Namen mehr als gerecht.


----------



## geomas

^ Bei den Brassen ist die Farbe doch auch ne Frage des Alters, oder? 
Oder hast Du gleichgroße Brassen von gänzlich verschiedener Färbung gefangen?

Den von der Farbe her bislang schönsten Blei gabs für mich in einem Parkteich hier in Rostock. 
War kein großer, irgendwas um die 40cm, aber dennoch richtig kernig dunkel. 
Vermutlich wachsen die Tiere dort sehr langsam ab.


----------



## Andal

Bei vielen Fischen ist die Färbung auch eine Frage der Saison. Bestes Beispiel sind die Stichlinge, Saiblinge und Zanderböcke in der Laichzeit.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Bei vielen Fischen ist die Färbung auch eine Frage der Saison. Bestes Beispiel sind die Stichlinge, Saiblinge und Zanderböcke in der Laichzeit.



Richtig! Und der Nahrung! 

LG


----------



## geomas

So, hoffentlich kann ich morgen etliche Fische auf korrekte Färbung prüfen...

Und hier:







...solls hingehen, sofern nix dazwischenkommt.
Da hab ich noch nie geangelt; mal sehen, ob Petrus mir gewogen ist.

Nachtrag: die kürzlich erwähnte alte Legerlite samt Klickerklacker-Shakespeare-Röllchen kommt mit, eine lange Posenrute mit Posen von Jason und dawurzelsepp sowie die neue Bombrute.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Damit meinst du sicher bernsteinfarben? Früher, also deutlich vor BC, nannte man den Bernstein ja Elektron, weil er sich statisch aufladen kann.



In dem Fall meinte ich tatsächlich die Gold/Silberlegierung gleichen Namens, die die Alten gerne als Schmuck- oder Münzmetall verwendeten. Je nach verhältnis erscheint Spektrum etwas heller als Bronze oder Messing.

Generell finde ich als Farbanalogien Metalle und schöne Steine für das Kleid unserer geschuppten Freunde/Beute aber als sehr passend, zum Einen weil kalte Materie und lebendes Tier Eigenschaften wie Glanz und im Falle der Flossen Transparenz teilen, zum anderen, weil wir so Wertschätzung zum Ausdruck bringen können, da wir die Fischlis ja bei jeder Gelegenheit Nerven.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, @Racklinger , nochmal vielen Dank für die schönen Donaufotos. Der Fluss erfüllt mich anders als Rhein oder Elbe mit Fernweh.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> In dem Fall meinte ich tatsächlich die Gold/Silberlegierung gleichen Namens, die die Alten gerne als Schmuck- oder Münzmetall verwendeten. Je nach verhältnis erscheint Spektrum etwas heller als Bronze oder Messing.
> 
> Generell finde ich als Farbanalogien Metalle und schöne Steine für das Kleid unserer geschuppten Freunde/Beute aber als sehr passend, zum Einen weil kalte Materie und lebendes Tier Eigenschaften wie Glanz und im Falle der Flossen Transparenz teilen, zum anderen, weil wir so Wertschätzung zum Ausdruck bringen können, da wir die Fischlis ja bei jeder Gelegenheit Nerven.



Ich finde die sich an Bunt- und Edelmetalle anlehnende Bezeichnung auch passender als nen RAL-Musterfarbfächer neben den Fang zu legen.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas-Viel Glück und Petri.Schönes Angelgewässer.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde die sich an Bunt- und Edelmetalle anlehnende Bezeichnung auch passender als nen RAL-Musterfarbfächer neben den Fang zu legen.


Ist in vielen Fällen auch deutlich preiswerter. Der RAL Farbspiegel von Sikkens ist alles, nur nicht preiswert, oder gar für Umme.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Kochtopf, auch mein Beileid zur Silstar, das kann einem wirklich das Herz brechen. Nun ists aber, wie es ist. Ich hatte mir von Teilen meines Konfirmationsgeldes damals eine DAM Quickfire Match gekauft, die kostete für mich damals ein kleines Vermögen. Als ich sie ein paar Jahre später zu unvorsichtig behandelt und das Mittelstück zerbrochen hatte, war ich untröstlich, trauerte ihr Jahrelang hinterher und ehrlich gesagt stehen die beiden intakten Teile immer noch hier rum - ich konnte die bisher nicht wegwerfen. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich aber auch draus gelernt und gehe seitdem deutlich sorgsamen mit meinen Schätzen um.

@Minimax: Petri zu den beiden Döbeln - ein Glück, dass es noch geklappt hat mit deinem Trip. Spannend: Ich war vorhin ganz kurz (30 Minuten vielleicht) am Bach und wollte Brotflocken im Professoren-Format an die Fische bringen. Ich hatte auch zwei/drei kurze Zupfer, so wie du es beschreibst, die ich aber nur als Kleinfisch interpretiert habe. Anschließend war aber die ganze, festgeknetete Flocke ab - also vielleicht doch versemmelte Döbelbisse!?



Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Profs Döbelstrecke ansehe, juckt es mir doch heftig in den Fingern, mal die üblichen Wintergewässer links liegen zu lassen und den heimischen Fluss zwecks Döbelpirsch aufzusuchen.



Wenn ich mich recht an dich erinnere, dann reden wir doch vom Fluss, an dem schon Leibniz flanierte, oder nicht? Da sollte doch einiges an Döbeln vorhanden sein, nur Mut!

@Andal: Glückwunsch zur Stacheldöbel-Rute und @geomas: Morgen viel Erfolg am Teich. Sieht ganz gemütlich aus, da wird sicherlich viel Brot angefüttert von älteren Damen - vielleicht ist es ja ne Top-Stelle


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax: Petri zu den beiden Döbeln - ein Glück, dass es noch geklappt hat mit deinem Trip. Spannend: Ich war vorhin ganz kurz (30 Minuten vielleicht) am Bach und wollte Brotflocken im Professoren-Format an die Fische bringen. Ich hatte auch zwei/drei kurze Zupfer, so wie du es beschreibst, die ich aber nur als Kleinfisch interpretiert habe. Anschließend war aber die ganze, festgeknetete Flocke ab - also vielleicht doch versemmelte Döbelbisse!?



Harrumph, es waren drei Fische. Döbelbisse, das sagt die Literatur, aber auch das wenige was ich zusammengetragen habe (Ich denke der Prof und el Potto können hier mehr beitragen), sind sehr plastisch. Ich selber habe an meinem Gewässer niemals die herrlich eindeutigen Bisse mit fliegender Rute, gleichmässig gebogener Feederspitze oder fliegender Rute erlebt. Es ist immer schwierig, und wenn man bedenkt, dass zu den leicht klaubaren Weichködern noch die Strömung und meist noch Wind hinzutritt dann erkennt man das spannende dieser Angelei. Deshalb angle ich auch lieber mit Pose, mit dieser Methode ist die Bissverwertung wesentlich einfacher- für mich jedenfalls.
Ich kann kaum was zu Brotflockenbissen sagen, aber ich würde schon darauf wetten, wenn in einem döbelhaltigen Gewässer ein stattlicher Weichköder nach einem Minizupfer einfach weg ist, war Mr. Chub am Werk. 
Gerade zu der Jahreszeit, wo Ükeln und andere Minifische sich nach Teneriffa oder Malle abgesetzt haben. In der warmen Jahreszeit kriegt man Minutenlang diese Minizupfer, und man weiss, das grade die Kleinis den Köder häppchenweise zerlegen. Im Winter passiert Zupf-Zupf-Bieg, und da ist auch schon der grosse  Köder weg. Das riecht nach unserem hauptverdächtigen.
Ich weiss mir auch keinen Rat, eine erste Massnahme wäre statt einem bequemen Angelstuhl ein Folterhocker, auf dem man vornübergebeugt, die Hand 5mm über dem Rollenhalter sitzt und die Spitze beobachten bis die Augen tränen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Harrumph, es waren drei Fische. Döbelbisse, das sagt die Literatur, aber auch das wenige was ich zusammengetragen habe (Ich denke der Prof und el Potto können hier mehr beitragen), sind sehr plastisch. Ich selber habe an meinem Gewässer niemals die herrlich eindeutigen Bisse mit fliegender Rute, gleichmässig gebogener Feederspitze oder fliegender Rute erlebt. Es ist immer schwierig, und wenn man bedenkt, dass zu den leicht klaubaren Weichködern noch die Strömung und meist noch Wind hinzutritt dann erkennt man das spannende dieser Angelei. Deshalb angle ich auch lieber mit Pose, mit dieser Methode ist die Bissverwertung wesentlich einfacher- für mich jedenfalls.
> Ich kann kaum was zu Brotflockenbissen sagen, aber ich würde schon darauf wetten, wenn in einem döbelhaltigen Gewässer ein stattlicher Weichköder nach einem Minizupfer einfach weg ist, war Mr. Chub am Werk.
> Gerade zu der Jahreszeit, wo Ükeln und andere Minifische sich nach Teneriffa oder Malle abgesetzt haben. In der warmen Jahreszeit kriegt man Minutenlang diese Minizupfer, und man weiss, das grade die Kleinis den Köder häppchenweise zerlegen. Im Winter passiert Zupf-Zupf-Bieg, und da ist auch schon der grosse  Köder weg. Das riecht nach unserem hauptverdächtigen.
> Ich weiss mir auch keinen Rat, eine erste Massnahme wäre statt einem bequemen Angelstuhl ein Folterhocker, auf dem man vornübergebeugt, die Hand 5mm über dem Rollenhalter sitzt und die Spitze beobachten bis die Augen tränen.


Döbelbisse beim Grundangeln sind die Hölle. Und meine Nemesis beim Aalangeln, ich glaube @Minimax erinnert sich noch an meine Bimmelduelle an dunkler Fulle.

Am besten fahre ich damit, die Rute vorne aufliegen zulassen und mit Finger an der Schnur und Hand am Griff die Schnur und nicht die Rutenspitze zu beobachten- sobald sich da was tut erfolgt der Anschlag und das gilt dreimal schwarzer Kater auch und vor allem für die Brotflocke. Zum Thema "das sind doch nur Kleinfischbisse" - auch wenn nur ein Küttfisch drangeht dürfte die Flocke danach in den meisten Fällen ab sein  schließlich fischt man nach ner Minute im Wasser mit wenig mehr als ner fluffigen Brotwolke um den Haken.
Die Zitterspitze ist im Fluss eine eher unzuverlässige Geliebte, die Schnur ist wahrhaftiger. Auf Grund habe ich genau einmal einen deutlichen Döbelbiss gehabt und das war mein allererster Döbel der sich beim reinzimmern eines Tauwurms scheinbar selbst gehakt hatte
*ed* mein Angelkumpel hatte aus dem gleichen Grund schon ein paar prächtige Döbelbeifänge beim Aalangeln, die Johnnies werden im Dunkeln unvorsichtiger. Ich bevorzuge die Pose weil da für mich die Bissanzeige eindeutiger ist, aber manchmal, wenn sie nur stationäre Köder wollen oder die Witterung Posenangeln unmöglich macht greife ich zur Grundmontage


----------



## geomas

Hmm, meine wenigen Döbel habe ich ja ausschließlich mit der Grundrute (Anzeige per Bibberspitze) gefangen und die Bisse waren doch eindeutig.
Das nervenzehrende Micro-Genibbel kenne ich vom Fluß nebenan (im Winter) und vermute Kleinstgüstern und Picoplötz am anderen Ende der Strippe.

PS: Die Posenangelei im Fluß (bei etwas mehr Strömung) muß ich noch lernen, hoffentlich kommts in diesem Jahr zu fruchtbaren Versuchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, meine wenigen Döbel habe ich ja ausschließlich mit der Grundrute (Anzeige per Bibberspitze) gefangen und die Bisse waren doch eindeutig.
> Das nervenzehrende Micro-Genibbel kenne ich vom Fluß nebenan (im Winter) und vermute Kleinstgüstern und Picoplötz am anderen Ende der Strippe.
> 
> PS: Die Posenangelei im Fluß (bei etwas mehr Strömung) muß ich noch lernen, hoffentlich kommts in diesem Jahr zu fruchtbaren Versuchen.


Dann hast du sehr entschlossene Döbel  Hier sind es zu 90% Nibbel-und-weg-Bisse.
*ed*
Davon ab habe ich zwar viel grundgeangelt aber nur relativ wenig auf Zielfisch, mag sein dass es andere Tage gibt, so wie beschrieben habe ich allerdings die beste Bissausbeute. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, denn am liebsten angle ich mit treibender Pose (wobei ich nach dem heutigen Tag sagen muss, dass ich den Prof dafür bewundere, das mit Statio zu machen -grau-en-haft! Wenn man das Handling mit der Pin gewöhnt ist  )


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich hätte da noch einen kleinen Nachtrag zur Brassen-Färbungsdiskussion. Vor einigen Tagen bekam meine Angelbibliothek mit dem Titel „Rough River and Small Stream Fishing" von David Carl Forbes einen Neuzugang. Darin geht der Autor unter anderem auf Brassen und ihre grundsätzlichen Färbungen Silber und Bronze ein. Das Spannende bei seinen Ausführungen: Neben der Farbe unterscheiden sich diese beiden „Arten" nach seiner Ansicht auch durch die Stellung der Iris, die nach seiner Ansicht sogar ein Indiz dafür sein soll, ob man nun einen Silver Bream oder einen Bronze Bream gefangen hat. Natürlich habe ich mich durch meine Bilddatenbank geklickt, die auch ungefähr 60 verschiedene Brassen beinhaltet. Ich konnte keine Unterschiede bei der Stellung der Iris feststellen. Bei den von mir gefangenen Brassen, egal ob silber- oder bronzefarben, ist die Stellung fast immer so, wie die auf der Skizze unten rechts auf dem Screenshot. Und wenn ich meine Bilder so ansehe, scheint es fast so, als hätten die Brassen einen Augapfel mit der Fähigkeit, diesen in die unterschiedlichen Richtungen zu bewegen. Allerdings haben sie, wie das hoffentlich nicht allzu verstörende Bild „BrassenohneAuge" zeigt, keine Augenhöhle. Ich bin etwas ratlos, was den Text von Mr. Forbes betrifft. Ach so, dasBuch ist übrigens 1977 erschienenen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich hätte da noch einen kleinen Nachtrag zur Brassen-Färbungsdiskussion. Vor einigen Tagen bekam meine Angelbibliothek mit dem Titel „Rough River and Small Stream Fishing" von David Carl Forbes einen Neuzugang. Darin geht der Autor unter anderem auf Brassen und ihre grundsätzlichen Färbungen Silber und Bronze ein. Das Spannende bei seinen Ausführungen: Neben der Farbe unterscheiden sich diese beiden „Arten" nach seiner Ansicht auch durch die Stellung der Iris, die nach seiner Ansicht sogar ein Indiz dafür sein soll, ob man nun einen Silver Bream oder einen Bronze Bream gefangen hat. Natürlich habe ich mich durch meine Bilddatenbank geklickt, die auch ungefähr 60 verschiedene Brassen beinhaltet. Ich konnte keine Unterschiede bei der Stellung der Iris feststellen. Bei den von mir gefangenen Brassen, egal ob silber- oder bronzefarben, ist die Stellung fast immer so, wie die auf der Skizze unten rechts auf dem Screenshot. Und wenn ich meine Bilder so ansehe, scheint es fast so, als hätten die Brassen einen Augapfel mit der Fähigkeit, diesen in die unterschiedlichen Richtungen zu bewegen. Allerdings haben sie, wie das hoffentlich nicht allzu verstörende Bild „BrassenohneAuge" zeigt, keine Augenhöhle. Ich bin etwas ratlos, was den Text von Mr. Forbes betrifft. Ach so, dasBuch ist übrigens 1977 erschienenen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336127
> Anhang anzeigen 336128
> Anhang anzeigen 336129
> Anhang anzeigen 336130



Vom Prinzip her glaube ich schon dass das gut möglich ist! 
Menschen und Säugetiere unterscheiden sich auch durch Aussehen und Rasse ( das ist keine Politik!  Sondern Biologie! ),deshalb kann es bei Fischen auch so sein. 
Konnte man ja bei Zierfischen im Aquarium auch gut beobachten. 

Wenn ich früher unterwegs war und noch bin um anderswo in Europa oder der Welt zu angeln ,hatte ich auch schon immer den Eindruck, das die selben Fische anderswo etwas anders aussehen, ohne dies jemals dokumentiert zu haben. 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich hätte da noch einen kleinen Nachtrag zur Brassen-Färbungsdiskussion. Vor einigen Tagen bekam meine Angelbibliothek mit dem Titel „Rough River and Small Stream Fishing" von David Carl Forbes einen Neuzugang. Darin geht der Autor unter anderem auf Brassen und ihre grundsätzlichen Färbungen Silber und Bronze ein. Das Spannende bei seinen Ausführungen: Neben der Farbe unterscheiden sich diese beiden „Arten" nach seiner Ansicht auch durch die Stellung der Iris, die nach seiner Ansicht sogar ein Indiz dafür sein soll, ob man nun einen Silver Bream oder einen Bronze Bream gefangen hat. Natürlich habe ich mich durch meine Bilddatenbank geklickt, die auch ungefähr 60 verschiedene Brassen beinhaltet. Ich konnte keine Unterschiede bei der Stellung der Iris feststellen. Bei den von mir gefangenen Brassen, egal ob silber- oder bronzefarben, ist die Stellung fast immer so, wie die auf der Skizze unten rechts auf dem Screenshot. Und wenn ich meine Bilder so ansehe, scheint es fast so, als hätten die Brassen einen Augapfel mit der Fähigkeit, diesen in die unterschiedlichen Richtungen zu bewegen. Allerdings haben sie, wie das hoffentlich nicht allzu verstörende Bild „BrassenohneAuge" zeigt, keine Augenhöhle. Ich bin etwas ratlos, was den Text von Mr. Forbes betrifft. Ach so, dasBuch ist übrigens 1977 erschienenen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336127
> Anhang anzeigen 336128
> Anhang anzeigen 336130




Du Stephan,
meiner Meinung nach meint der Autor mit der Skizze Brachsen und Güster!
Der Fisch links in der Skizze ist klar ein Güster(Verhältnis Auge zu Maul) und der Fisch rechts in der Skizze ein Brachsen!

Silver Bream ist also Güster und bronze Bream = Brachsen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

HIer ham wa's doch:








						Blicca bjoerkna - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_*"Blicca bjoerkna*_, alternatively called the *white bream*[2] or the *silver bream*, ...................."


----------



## Minimax

Guten Morgen, Jungs,
#Döbelbisse beim Grundangeln:
Tony Miles beschreibt in seinem hervorragenden Search for Big Chub im Kapitel über das winterliche Grundangeln genau die Bisse, mit denen @Tobias85 @Kochtopf und ich uns herumschlagen: "..will see Jabs on the rod top which prove difficult or impossible to hit. THis Kind of indication is common with chub which are pursued intently.."
Sein Gegenmittel ist nicht die Montage zu verfeinern (was auch helfen kann-zuletzt bei mir) sondern eine Änderung der ANgelrichtung; nämlich Stromaufwärts "*Upstream Legering*" Damit produziert er Fallbisse, die besser anzuschlagen seien.
Kritische Punkte der Methode seien zum einen eine sensible Spitze, die auf mindestens 4 Zoll gespannt werden kann (Spitze zur RUtenachse, er nennts "Deflection") und zum anderen ein absolut fein austariertes Bleigewicht, das zwar  liegenbleibt, aber bei der leisesten Manipulation am Köder aufsteigt und die gespannte Spitze "auslöst".
Das liest sich gut, aber ich halte es für in der Praxis sehr schwer umsetzbar- das Bleigewicht muss schon erheblich sein, um dem Strömungsdruck und Spitzenspannung zu trotzen, aber quasi so haarscharf bemessen, das der leiseste Zupfer das ganze System ins Rollen bringt. Meine Winterstellen weisen grosse Unterschiede in der Strömung auf, winzige Inseln ruhigen Wassers wechseln sich mit Stromschnellen, Strudeln Kahrströmungen etc. ab: Diese Ultrafeine Abstimmung wäre immer nur für einen einzigen Punkt im Fluss zu erreichen, den man immer wieder treffen muss, sonst ist man über- oder unterbleit.
Miles warnt sogar davor, dass wenn viel Treibgut im Fluss ist, dass diese Methode nicht funktioniert, wenn nur ein Blatt oderso gegen die Schnur Prallt, und dass selbst der Winkel der RUte in Ruhestellung das System verändert (Strömungsdruck auf Schnur). Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich im gleichzeitigen loosefeeden und dem Steuern der Futterspur über den Köder hinaus -schwer zu beschreiben.
Jedenfalls ists in der Praxis sehr tricky. Es reicht eben nicht aus, ein grosszügig bemesssenes Grundblei stromauf zu platzieren -ich habe es auch nur einmal probiert, muss ich zugeben, und bin dann wieder zu meinen Mikrobissen zurückgekehrt. Vielleicht probiere ich es bei Gelegenheit nochmal aus, wenn ich mich vorher vergewissert habe, das die Jungs am Platz sind und auch fressen. ( Es ist ein komisches Phänomen, dass immer wenn man ne neue Methode oder so ausprobieren möchte, die Fische durch Abwesenheit glänzen und so den Versuchsaufbau ruinieren. Und wenn sie da sind und beissen, brauchts umgekehrt auch Mut, die gerade Funktionierende Methode zu wechseln, Mut den ich oft aus Angst vor dem Franzosentum nicht aufbringe)
ja, so ist´s mit dem Upstream Legering,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht an dich erinnere, dann reden wir doch vom Fluss, an dem schon Leibniz flanierte, oder nicht? Da sollte doch einiges an Döbeln vorhanden sein, nur Mut!


Ich kann dir natürlich nicht sagen, ob der gute Gottried W. tatsächlich am besagten Fluss flanierte, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch. Wenn ja, hat er sich möglicherweise schon damals im Zuge seiner philosophischen Überlegungen sogar selber mit dem Vorkommen von Döbeln im Fluss beschäftigt? Wer weiß, überliefert ist es meines Wissens nicht.
Döbel gibt es in bestimmten Abschnitten reichlich. So haben wir einen kleinen Verbindungskanal, der eine große Flussschleife abkürzt und bis vor ca. 3 Jahren einen breiten beruhigten Bereich direkt unterhalb des Wehres bildete, in dem sich im Winter die Döbel sammelten. Die standen dort, in Größen bis ca. 45 cm, dicht an dicht, so dass man fast trockenen Fußes über deren Rücken das andere Ufer hätte erreichen können. Auf eingeworfene Brotflocken reagierten die natürlich mit großen, tumultartigen Aktionen. Einziges Manko: dort herrscht Angelverbot
Durch Umbaumaßnahmen haben die guten Jungs aber nun ihr Winterdomizil verloren, so dass Sie sicherlich im beangelbaren Fluß auf mich warten, ich werde es demnächst mal testen.


----------



## geomas

Upstream ledgering habe ich beim Döbel-Angeln oft praktiziert. Oder querab zum Fluss. Vielleicht gab es deshalb die kernigen Bisse.

PS: die Gewichte von Blei oder Swimfeeder waren immer knapp bemessen. Die Bisse wurden durch ein Ausfedern und anschließendes Krummziehen der Tip signalisiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kernige Bisse hab ich immer dann wenn das Vorfach recht lang ist(mind. 70cm!) und die Schnur zwischen Spitze und Blei nicht straff gespannt ist, sondern in einem leichten Bogen hängt.
Bei zu hoher Spannnung und zu kurzem Vorfach wird viel gezupft.

Up, down oder across ist dabei wurscht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kernige Bisse hab ich immer dann wenn das Vorfach recht lang ist(mind. 70cm!) und die Schnur zwischen Spitze und Blei nicht straff gespannt ist, sondern in einem leichten Bogen hängt.
> Bei zu hoher Spannnung und zu kurzem Vorfach wird viel gezupft.
> 
> Up, down oder across ist dabei wurscht.



Wobei man sagen muss, das 70 cm Vorfach ja noch gar nicht mal viel ist! 
Kann ich aber so auch bestätigen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Sehr interessant, vielen Dank Jungs. Da scheints ja einiges aus der Ükelpraxis zu geben, um den vertrackten Microbissen Herr zu werden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hmm... für mich ist beim Döbel, und ich bin als Aquarianer, Taucher, Böötchenfahrer UND Angler in der Vor-Kormoran-Zeit aufgewachsen, einiges unklar.
Döbel war, wenn ich das mal so despektierlich formulieren darf, irgendwo in der Wertigkeit zwischen Unkraut und Pest angesiedelt.
Ganz egal ob auf der Brücke in Tours oder auf der Brücke über den Weissensee - überall dazwischen war das Wasser schwarz vor Fisch.
Ich habe aus allen Perspektiven beobachtet und gefüttert.
Von dem wenigen, das in mein umnebeltes Hirn nicht nur eindrang, sondern auch haften blieb, möchte ich hier berichten.
Döbel reagieren auf sich bewegendes Blei extrem sensibel!
Wirklich extrem - dass geringste Verrutschen führt zu sofortigem loslassen.
Man steht oft vor dem Dilemma, daß ein Blei, welches den Anforderungen an Haftung genügt, beim Aufschlag sämtliche Fische zu sofortiger Flucht animiert, und ein etwas unauffälligers Modell nicht sauber liegt.
Einer der Gründe für mich, eher zur Pose zu greifen.
Mir fehlen leider Geist und literarisches Talent, um meine Beobachtung der Absonderlichkeiten bei der Futteraufnahme des Königlichen in Worte zu fassen, aber Döbel haben ein ganz sonderbares Jagdverhalten. Viel verhaltener als die anderen Fische, am ehesten noch mit Barschen an schwierigen Tagen zu vergleichen; der Köder wird neugierig umkreist und angestoßen, kurz inhaliert und blitzartig wieder ausgespuckt.
Schleien können das übrigens auch ganz prima.. .
Man ist schlau und verhalten bei der Köderaufnahme - imo nicht unbedingt passend für doch immer irgendwie poltrige Grundmethoden.
Grundsätzlich halte ich den Spruch "wähle dein Blei so leicht wie möglich" für ähnlich sinnfrei wie " every fixed Spool will do the Trick".
Alle mir bekannten Fische reagieren allergisch auf polterndes Blei - wirklich ALLE.
Deshalb kommte eine Methode, welche ein losdonnerndes Blei zur Bißerkennung notwendig macht, für mich nicht in Betracht.
Beim fischen auf den Unaussprechlichen schon garnicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Deshalb kommte eine Methode, welche ein losdonnerndes Blei zur Bißerkennung notwendig macht, für mich nicht in Betracht.




Ich glaube dass manche Methoden bei den Buchautoren am Schreibtisch entstanden sind um das Buch zu füllen und wurden nie praktisch getestet.
Aber was soll man auch alles schreiben wenn eine Methode genügt und besser fängt als alle anderen?


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass manche Methoden bei den Buchautoren am Schreibtisch entstanden sind um das Buch zu füllen und wurden nie praktisch getestet.
> Aber was soll man auch alles schreiben wenn eine Methode genügt und besser fängt als alle anderen?



Da magst du gut Recht haben! 
Aber sowas entseht auch durch die Angelindustrie ,Die denken sich was aus, produziert das Tackel dafür und irgendein Buchautor steigt darauf ein. 
Dann setzt sich die Methode doch nicht so durch oder es kommt wieder was neues auf den Markt und das ganze ist antiquiert !
Speziell aus dem Forellensee Bereich würden mir da auf Anhieb so einiges einfallen, wo ich mal viel drüber gelesen hatte und heute keiner mehr groß davon spricht. 
Im Endeffekt ist es natürlich so ,auch ein Buchautor will seine Ware verkaufen !
Trotzdem so schlimm ist das nicht, wirkliches Grundlagewissen ,das man sich abgelesen hat ,veraltet grundsätzlich nie !

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Jungs,
> #Döbelbisse beim Grundangeln:
> Tony Miles beschreibt in seinem hervorragenden Search for Big Chub im Kapitel über das winterliche Grundangeln genau die Bisse, mit denen @Tobias85 @Kochtopf und ich uns herumschlagen: "..will see Jabs on the rod top which prove difficult or impossible to hit. THis Kind of indication is common with chub which are pursued intently.."
> Sein Gegenmittel ist nicht die Montage zu verfeinern (was auch helfen kann-zuletzt bei mir) sondern eine Änderung der ANgelrichtung; nämlich Stromaufwärts "*Upstream Legering*" Damit produziert er Fallbisse, die besser anzuschlagen seien.
> Kritische Punkte der Methode seien zum einen eine sensible Spitze, die auf mindestens 4 Zoll gespannt werden kann (Spitze zur RUtenachse, er nennts "Deflection") und zum anderen ein absolut fein austariertes Bleigewicht, das zwar  liegenbleibt, aber bei der leisesten Manipulation am Köder aufsteigt und die gespannte Spitze "auslöst".
> Das liest sich gut, aber ich halte es für in der Praxis sehr schwer umsetzbar- das Bleigewicht muss schon erheblich sein, um dem Strömungsdruck und Spitzenspannung zu trotzen, aber quasi so haarscharf bemessen, das der leiseste Zupfer das ganze System ins Rollen bringt. Meine Winterstellen weisen grosse Unterschiede in der Strömung auf, winzige Inseln ruhigen Wassers wechseln sich mit Stromschnellen, Strudeln Kahrströmungen etc. ab: Diese Ultrafeine Abstimmung wäre immer nur für einen einzigen Punkt im Fluss zu erreichen, den man immer wieder treffen muss, sonst ist man über- oder unterbleit.
> Miles warnt sogar davor, dass wenn viel Treibgut im Fluss ist, dass diese Methode nicht funktioniert, wenn nur ein Blatt oderso gegen die Schnur Prallt, und dass selbst der Winkel der RUte in Ruhestellung das System verändert (Strömungsdruck auf Schnur). Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich im gleichzeitigen loosefeeden und dem Steuern der Futterspur über den Köder hinaus -schwer zu beschreiben.
> Jedenfalls ists in der Praxis sehr tricky. Es reicht eben nicht aus, ein grosszügig bemesssenes Grundblei stromauf zu platzieren -ich habe es auch nur einmal probiert, muss ich zugeben, und bin dann wieder zu meinen Mikrobissen zurückgekehrt. Vielleicht probiere ich es bei Gelegenheit nochmal aus, wenn ich mich vorher vergewissert habe, das die Jungs am Platz sind und auch fressen. ( Es ist ein komisches Phänomen, dass immer wenn man ne neue Methode oder so ausprobieren möchte, die Fische durch Abwesenheit glänzen und so den Versuchsaufbau ruinieren. Und wenn sie da sind und beissen, brauchts umgekehrt auch Mut, die gerade Funktionierende Methode zu wechseln, Mut den ich oft aus Angst vor dem Franzosentum nicht aufbringe)
> ja, so ist´s mit dem Upstream Legering,
> hg
> Minimax


Mir fällt es grade wie Schuppen von den Augen - klar kenne ich auf Grund nur die Nibbelbisse, schließlich sind Frühling und Sommer die Witterungsverhältnisse eigentlich nie so, dass ich auf Pose verzichten müsste - wobei es durchaus bei Mondenschein zu nächtlichen Nibbelbissen kommt. Danke, wieder ne Lücke im Hirn gefüllt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für mich ist die beste Methode Döbel zu angen ganz klar das Grundangeln, so sehr ich das Boloangeln auch schätze!
Mit der Pose ist es mir beispielsweise nie gelungen so wie letztens elf Döbel in knapp drei Stunden zu angeln.

Ich vermute es liegt daran dass der Köder einfach zu schnell wieder weg ist(und unbemerkt bleibt) wenn er an der Posenmontage treibt - vor allem bei trübem Wasser.
Liegt er dagegen am Grund hat der Döbel alle Zeit ihn zu finden und sich zu entscheiden - mit den richtgen Köder tut er es meistens auch.


----------



## rutilus69

Weil wir grade beim Thema sind: Fisch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber sowas entseht auch durch die Angelindustrie ,Die denken sich was aus, produziert das Tackel dafür und irgendein Buchautor steigt darauf ein.
> 
> LG Michael



Hast du ein Beispiel dafür? Würde mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Weil wir grade beim Thema sind: Fisch!
> Anhang anzeigen 336134
> Anhang anzeigen 336134



Seeehrr schön!  Dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Weil wir grade beim Thema sind: Fisch!
> Anhang anzeigen 336134
> Anhang anzeigen 336134




Schöner Fisch und tolle Fotos.    
Petri Heil @rutilus69 !


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast du ein Beispiel dafür. würde mich brennend interessieren!



Aja auf jeden Fall habe ich das !
ZB die Wasserkugel in früheren Zeiten auch gerne als Buldo bezeichnet! 
Wurde damals sehr viel drüber geschrieben und auch gefischt sowohl als Bombarde im See ,wie auch im Bach mit Nassfliege .
Viele Autoren wie ZB auch Alexander Spoerl usw sind da damals drauf angesprungen......heute, in der Zeit von Spirulino , Tremarella usw ,hört man da nicht mehr viel davon! 

Trotzdem hatte man sich damals dort auch Grunlagenwissen angelesen ,worauf auch heute noch das ganze Bombardenprinziep beruht, Köderführung ,Wasserschichten abfischen etc .

Gibt da noch mehr Beispiele. ....aber soo meinte ich das vom Prinzip her 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69: Toll, ein herzliches Petri zu dem tollen Döbel. Und dann noch mit der PIN...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Jungs,
> #Döbelbisse beim Grundangeln:
> Tony Miles beschreibt in seinem hervorragenden Search for Big Chub im Kapitel über das winterliche Grundangeln genau die Bisse, mit denen @Tobias85 @Kochtopf und ich uns herumschlagen: "..will see Jabs on the rod top which prove difficult or impossible to hit. THis Kind of indication is common with chub which are pursued intently.."
> Sein Gegenmittel ist nicht die Montage zu verfeinern (was auch helfen kann-zuletzt bei mir) sondern eine Änderung der ANgelrichtung; nämlich Stromaufwärts "*Upstream Legering*" Damit produziert er Fallbisse, die besser anzuschlagen seien.
> Kritische Punkte der Methode seien zum einen eine sensible Spitze, die auf mindestens 4 Zoll gespannt werden kann (Spitze zur RUtenachse, er nennts "Deflection") und zum anderen ein absolut fein austariertes Bleigewicht, das zwar  liegenbleibt, aber bei der leisesten Manipulation am Köder aufsteigt und die gespannte Spitze "auslöst".
> Das liest sich gut, aber ich halte es für in der Praxis sehr schwer umsetzbar- das Bleigewicht muss schon erheblich sein, um dem Strömungsdruck und Spitzenspannung zu trotzen, aber quasi so haarscharf bemessen, das der leiseste Zupfer das ganze System ins Rollen bringt. Meine Winterstellen weisen grosse Unterschiede in der Strömung auf, winzige Inseln ruhigen Wassers wechseln sich mit Stromschnellen, Strudeln Kahrströmungen etc. ab: Diese Ultrafeine Abstimmung wäre immer nur für einen einzigen Punkt im Fluss zu erreichen, den man immer wieder treffen muss, sonst ist man über- oder unterbleit.
> Miles warnt sogar davor, dass wenn viel Treibgut im Fluss ist, dass diese Methode nicht funktioniert, wenn nur ein Blatt oderso gegen die Schnur Prallt, und dass selbst der Winkel der RUte in Ruhestellung das System verändert (Strömungsdruck auf Schnur). Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich im gleichzeitigen loosefeeden und dem Steuern der Futterspur über den Köder hinaus -schwer zu beschreiben.
> Jedenfalls ists in der Praxis sehr tricky. Es reicht eben nicht aus, ein grosszügig bemesssenes Grundblei stromauf zu platzieren -ich habe es auch nur einmal probiert, muss ich zugeben, und bin dann wieder zu meinen Mikrobissen zurückgekehrt. Vielleicht probiere ich es bei Gelegenheit nochmal aus, wenn ich mich vorher vergewissert habe, das die Jungs am Platz sind und auch fressen. ( Es ist ein komisches Phänomen, dass immer wenn man ne neue Methode oder so ausprobieren möchte, die Fische durch Abwesenheit glänzen und so den Versuchsaufbau ruinieren. Und wenn sie da sind und beissen, brauchts umgekehrt auch Mut, die gerade Funktionierende Methode zu wechseln, Mut den ich oft aus Angst vor dem Franzosentum nicht aufbringe)
> ja, so ist´s mit dem Upstream Legering,
> hg
> Minimax



Ich halte diese Methodik sogar für die meisten Anforderungen an den fließenden Gewässern für theoretische Spielerei. Das Gewicht an einer Grundmontage, in jedweder Form, wird von einem Fisch bei der Köderaufnahme nämlich immer bewegt, sofern du nicht freie Leine fischst. Die Spitze schlägt schließlich nur aus, wenn Zug auf der Montage herrscht, egal ob Upstram oder Downstream (Fallbiss kündigt sich immer durch ein erstes Zucken der Spitze und dann Zusammenfallen der Schnur aus). Da ein Döbel der Physik nicht trotzen kann, muss er beim Grundangeln den Kopf nach der Köderaufnahme anheben, weil er nicht durch den Boden schwimmen kann. Dieser Spielraum muss zur Vorfachlänge passen, um keinen Verdacht auszulösen, dir aber auch den Biss anzuzeigen. Diese Feinheiten sind in der Regel bei der Wiedergabe von Bissen durchschlagend. Ob es nun ein 10 Gramm Blei ist oder ein 100 Gramm Futterkorb, ein Fisch findet seine Nahrung immer Stromauf schwimmend (Geruch kann nur in Strömungsrichtung verteilt werden) und Flüchtet bei Unregelmäßigkeit stromab. Da spielt die Sitzposition keine Rolle, der Fisch entscheidet nur durch seine Intensität beim Fressen (Misstrauen) und deiner Vorfachlänge über die erste Wiedergabe an deinem Gerät. (siehe Pose, wo eine Antenne auch nur aus dem Wasser steigen kann, wenn das Ankerblei/Signalschrot/Tellingshot in seiner Funktion aufgehoben wird)

In der Regel hängen meiner Erfahrung nach Nibbeln, ausgelutschte Maden und dergleichen vielmehr mit schlecht abgestimmten, grobschlächtigen und zu großen Ködern zusammen (in Proportion zum Fischmaul). Stromauf seine Grundmontage zu platzieren, ändert nur wenig daran, selbst wenn das Blei in seinem Gewicht auf Kante genäht ist. Er muss es anheben, immer!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Man ist das kalt, im frischen Wind! Aber die Plötzen beißen wieder richtig gut. Ich warte gerade auf die Zehnte und die Durchschnittsgrößen passen auch.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @rutilus69...ist das der erste Fisch an der Pin oder wurde die schon eingeweiht? 

Dir auch ein Petri, @Wuemmehunter!


----------



## Waller Michel

Petri allen am Wasser! 

Schöner Fisch ! @Wuemmehunter 

Ja ist heute kalter Wind ! Hier auch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Die Nibbel-Diskussion wird spannend. Die Theorie mit den zu grobschlächtigen Ködern halte ich für nicht haltbar, dagegen sprechen die Winzigkeit der Minimax'schen Tulipwürfel verglichen mit einem Döbel-Maul und trotzdem Nibbel-Bisse auf der einen Seite, zum anderen die Mega-Flocken des Professors, die ihm bei entsprechender Vorfachlänge trotzdem klare Bisse bringen. Außerdem beschrieb @rhinefisher ja wunderbar, wie die Döbel die Köder schleienartig einsaugen und wieder ausblasen und liefert damit eine gute Erklärung für die Beißsymptomatik.

Meine Döbelstelle am Bach zieht sich ja unter dem Mittellandkanal hindurch, so dass ich ja nach Seitenwahl zwangsweise entweder nur mit oder nur gegen die Strömung/quer dazu angeln kann. Dort wo ich gestern stromab geangelt habe, hatte ich es auch letztes Jahr schon mit Leber versucht und zahlreiche Bisse nach der Topf'schen Spürmethode registriert, aber auch davon keinen verwandeln können. Stromauf gefischt auf der anderen Kanalseite blieben ein oder zwei Fische hängen, die Bisse wirkten auch deutlich ruppiger. wobei ich mit normal schwerem Blei geangelt hatte. Die Idee mit der vorgespannten Feederspitze könnte ich tatsächlich umsetzen, ein Teil meines Hotspots hat eine sehr schwache, sehr gleichmäßige Strömung ohne Turbulenzen, aber die Übertragbarkeit auf andere Situationen wäre dann gleich Null und eigentlich könnte ich dort dann auch einfach eine Pose mit aufliegendem Köder fischen, fertig.

Eine Erkenntnis des gestrigen Tages möchte ich noch nachreichen. Ich hatte den Edwin'schen Käse-Knoblauch-Teig mit im Gepäck, der auch nach Monaten im Kühlschrank noch haltbar zu sein scheint. Leider ist er nicht mehr ganz so fest wie anfangs, der Edelschimmel scheint alle Zutaten ein wenig zersetzt zu haben. Jedenfalls war an reinen Teig am Haken nicht zu denken und so hab ich ein wenig davon mit auf die Brotflocke gestrichen, was mir immer einen Zuppler brachte. Hatte ich die Paste nicht drauf, kam gar nichts oder dauerte deutlich Länger. Ich sollte die nochmal mit etwas LB verknete, so dass sie wieder haltbarer wird, und dann nochmal pur einsetzen, das Zeug scheint ne echte Bank zu sein, wenn Fische da sind.


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69-Dickes Petri Heil .Schönes Foto.


----------



## Tobias85

Die Nibbel-Diskussion wird spannend.


Ukel schrieb:


> Ich kann dir natürlich nicht sagen, ob der gute Gottried W. tatsächlich am besagten Fluss flanierte, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch. Wenn ja, hat er sich möglicherweise schon damals im Zuge seiner philosophischen Überlegungen sogar selber mit dem Vorkommen von Döbeln im Fluss beschäftigt? Wer weiß, überliefert ist es meines Wissens nicht.



Es wäre eine Schande, wenn sich DER deutsche Allgemeingelehrte nicht mit den Döbeln vor seinen Füßen beschäftigt hätte.

Auf der einen Seite schade, dass das Döbel-Winterquartier Umbaumaßnahmen zum Opfer gefallen ist, auf der anderen Seite hat es sie nun in beangelbare Gefilde gezwungen und du hast die Möglichkeit, dich der wunderbaren Winterdöbel zu erfreuen.  Ich könnte mir zb vorstellen, dass sich in unmittelbarer Nähe der nicht-hannover'schen Gelehrten (sieben an der Zahl, der geneigte Hannoveraner wird wissen, wovon ich rede) eine gute Döbelstelle verbirgt, sofern dort das Angeln nicht auch eingeschrönkt ist. Lass uns auf jeden Fall an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben, wenn du sie aufzuspüren versuchst.


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter-Petri Heil.Schöner Fisch .


----------



## rutilus69

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @rutilus69...ist das der erste Fisch an der Pin oder wurde die schon eingeweiht?
> 
> Dir auch ein Petri, @Wuemmehunter!


Nee, die wurde schon vorher eingeweiht


----------



## rutilus69

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Man ist das kalt, im frischen Wind! Aber die Plötzen beißen wieder richtig gut. Ich warte gerade auf die Zehnte und die Durchschnittsgrößen passen auch.


Jepp, scheint heute Plötzenwetter zu sein


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69-Schöne Plötze.Petri.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir sind es 13 geworden. Und jetzt ist Schluss, muss zur Jahreshauptversammlung .


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter-Das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt.Petri.


----------



## Ukel

Die erste Stelle


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Nibbel-Diskussion wird spannend. Die Theorie mit den zu "grobschlächtigen Ködern"



"In Relation zum Fischmaul" (so schwer dürfte das nicht zu verstehen sein)

Eine Flocke beispielsweise halte ich deswegen auch für so effektiv, weil sie bei großem Volumen dennoch absolute Leichtigkeit verkörpert. Ein Pellet, Boilie oder Tulip übersteigen das Gewicht um ein Vielfaches im Vergleich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Jepp, scheint heute Plötzenwetter zu sein
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336143



1A mit Sternchen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Als ich sie ein paar Jahre später zu unvorsichtig behandelt und das Mittelstück zerbrochen hatte, war ich untröstlich, trauerte ihr Jahrelang hinterher und ehrlich gesagt stehen die beiden intakten Teile immer noch hier rum - ich konnte die bisher nicht wegwerfen. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich aber auch draus gelernt und gehe seitdem deutlich sorgsamen mit meinen Schätzen um.


Wegwerfen ... 

Das ist ein Fall für ebay worldwide , denn die Chance, dass jemand anders die beiden intakten Teile gebrauchen kann, ist gar nicht so selten, zumal bei dem großen Publikum. Und du kannst jemandem noch eine große Freude bereiten.
Es werden nach meiner langen Sucherfahrung und resumierenden Dafürhalten in ebay viel zu wenig zweifellos entstehende defekte Ruten eingestellt - leider leider. 
Auch defekte Ringe, Restaurationsbedürftig usw.

Also macht was draus aus euren alten Schätzen - und bereichert die Rutenbauerwelt !


----------



## Andal

# Bleigewichte beim Grundfischen im Fluss.

Es ist problematisch und wird es auch immer bleiben. Besonders bei den sehr leichten Gewichten. Die Gründe hat @Minimax hab bereits bestens ausformuliert. Das Optimum, so leicht, dass es grad noch liegen bleibt, es der Fisch aber so gut wie nicht wahrnimmt, wird man seltenst erreichen.
Darum ist meine "Waffe", nicht lange herumexperimentieren, sondern einen richtigen Klotz, einen festen Umlenker platzieren und der Schnur einen gewissen Bogen im Wasser gewähren. Kommt es dann zu einer Indikation, kann man sehr sicher den Anhieb setzen. Eine leichtgängige Durchlaufmontage  vorausgesetzt. Oder man fischt gleich ein Boltrig. Wobei die Vorfächer im Fluss natürlich deutlich länger ausfallen sollen, als im See. 

Oder eben die Pose wählen. Wobei es hier nach meiner Erfahrung zwar mehr, aber vor allem die kleineren Döbel, die Vorwitzigen, animiert.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> "In Relation zum Fischmaul" (so schwer dürfte das nicht zu verstehen sein)



Hatte ich doch auch so verstanden und sogar genau so argumentiert:


Tobias85 schrieb:


> dagegen sprechen die Winzigkeit der Minimax'schen Tulipwürfel verglichen mit einem Döbel-Maul



In manchen Fällen mag das zwar so sein, aber verallgemeinert auf alle Nibbel-Bisse lässt sich das auch nicht anwenden.



Ukel schrieb:


> Die erste Stelle
> Anhang anzeigen 336144



Sehr gut, viel Erfolg!



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fall für ebay, denn die Chance, dass jemand anders die beiden intakten Teile gebrauchen kann, ist gar nicht so selten bei dem großen Publikum, und du kannst jemandem noch eine große Freude bereiten.



Nun, ich hab die Rute nie also so hochwertig empfunden, dass da vielleicht nachfrage nach Ersatzteilen bestehen könnte. Bei ebay.uk ging vor zwei Monagten sogar mal eine für 0,99 Pfund über die Theke.


----------



## Andal

...und am typischen Döbelgewässer kann man auch problemlos ein 3 oz. Blei mit der 1 lbs. Rute rauspendeln. Man muss also auch nicht auf Feinheit verzichten und mit derbem Karpfenzeug antreten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Methodik sogar für die meisten Anforderungen an den fließenden Gewässern für theoretische Spielerei. Das Gewicht an einer Grundmontage, in jedweder Form, wird von einem Fisch bei der Köderaufnahme nämlich immer bewegt, sofern du nicht freie Leine fischst. Die Spitze schlägt schließlich nur aus, wenn Zug auf der Montage herrscht, egal ob Upstram oder Downstream (Fallbiss kündigt sich immer durch ein erstes Zucken der Spitze und dann Zusammenfallen der Schnur aus). Da ein Döbel der Physik nicht trotzen kann, muss er beim Grundangeln den Kopf nach der Köderaufnahme anheben, weil er nicht durch den Boden schwimmen kann. Dieser Spielraum muss zur Vorfachlänge passen, um keinen Verdacht auszulösen, dir aber auch den Biss anzuzeigen. Diese Feinheiten sind in der Regel bei der Wiedergabe von Bissen durchschlagend. Ob es nun ein 10 Gramm Blei ist oder ein 100 Gramm Futterkorb, ein Fisch findet seine Nahrung immer Stromauf schwimmend (Geruch kann nur in Strömungsrichtung verteilt werden) und Flüchtet bei Unregelmäßigkeit stromab. Da spielt die Sitzposition keine Rolle, der Fisch entscheidet nur durch seine Intensität beim Fressen (Misstrauen) und deiner Vorfachlänge über die erste Wiedergabe an deinem Gerät. (siehe Pose, wo eine Antenne auch nur aus dem Wasser steigen kann, wenn das Ankerblei/Signalschrot/Tellingshot in seiner Funktion aufgehoben wird)
> 
> In der Regel hängen meiner Erfahrung nach Nibbeln, ausgelutschte Maden und dergleichen vielmehr mit schlecht abgestimmten, grobschlächtigen und zu großen Ködern zusammen (in Proportion zum Fischmaul). Stromauf



Nöö - man hat immer ein gutes Stück Lose in der Schnur, selbst wenn mann "spannt", deshalb schlägt die Spitze lange vor dem rutschen des Bleis aus.. .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - man hat immer ein gutes Stück Lose in der Schnur, selbst wenn mann "spannt", deshalb schlägt die Spitze lange vor dem rutschen des Bleis aus.. .



Die Spitze kann aber nur Ausschlagen, wenn der Fisch druck auf das Vorfach ausübt und somit eine Bewegung am Köder sich über Montage registrieren lässt. Dabei wird immer durch Anheben des Köders, sobald das Vorfach den Spielraum einschränkt, das Blei angehoben und somit schlägt die Spitze aus. Alles ist miteinander auf der Montage verbunden und nicht isoliert voneinander getrennt vorhanden. Nimmt dir eine X-Beliebige Grundmontage, spann dir Schnur samt Montage im Zimmer. Der Seitenarm, samt Blei/Futterkorb, werden immer aufgrund der Spannung/Zugkraft senkrecht in die Richtung deiner Spitze zeigen. Dieser sensible Fixpunkt bildet dann auch die Widergabe des Bisses ab. Darum ist ein fester Seitenarm beispielsweise wesentlich empfindlicher, als eine durchlaufende Montage direkt auf der Hauptschnur. Das Prinzip ist im Übrigen immer das gleiche, egal wie du etwas bei Grundmontagen bindest. Da ein Fisch beim Grundangeln nicht durch den Boden schwimmen kann, muss er das Gewicht über dein Vorfach anheben. Sobald dies nicht mehr der Fall ist, war dein Vorfach zu lang und der Köder kommt ausgelutscht, angeknabbert oder sonstig beschädigt aus dem Wasser, wenn der Haken nicht greift.

Im Fall von spitzen Bissen: Der Fisch nimmt den Köder auf, bemerkt das Blei beim Aufsteigen oder Anheben des Kopfees, weil das Vorfach keinen Spielraum mehr einräumt. Das ist dann das berühmte seichte Zittern und sofortige Ausspucken. Genau dann Angelst du feiner, länger oder ebendrum mit Selbsthakmontagen.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Spitze kann aber nur Ausschlagen, wenn der Fisch druck auf das Vorfach ausübt und somit eine Bewegung am Köder sich über Montage registrieren lässt. Dabei wird immer durch Anheben des Köders, wenn das Vorfach am Ende den Spielraum einschränkt, das Blei angehoben und somit die Spitze. Alles ist miteinander auf der Montage verbunden und nicht isoliert voneinander vorhanden. Nimmt dir eine X-Beliebige Grundmontage, spann dir Schnur samt Montage im Zimmer. Der Seitenarm, das Blei/Futterkorb am Wirbel wird angehoben, aufgrund der Haupschnur. Diese sensible Fixpunkt bildet dann auch die Widergabe des Bisses ab.



Das wäre aber nur der Fall, wenn das Blei fest auf der Hauptschnur fixiert ist oder bei extrem leichten Bleien. In allen anderen Fällen würde die Schnur einfach durch die Öse am Blei gleiten und der Fisch somit gegen die Spitze arbeiten. Die zu biegen braucht ja deutlich weniger Kraft als einen Futterkorb anzuheben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Und noch was:

Wer hier genaue Rutendaten postet, hat durchaus Chancen, dass sein Suchwunsch plötzlich (unerwartet) in Erfüllung gehen kann ...

So mir passiert und hier im Board auch, bei einer am Boot zerbrochenen Lieblingsrute aus gleichfalls der Diaflash Ära , der Diaflex'en, Traverse-X usw.

Ich erstehe endlich nach Jahren für meine 3,00m Rute eine verrotztes 3,30m Schwesterexemplar der gleichen Blankbauart, was wegen des ebay-Namen durchaus ein Boardie gewesen sein musste.
Gerade im Planungsprozess dabei, den zweiten Reparaturumbau (nach wieder gebrochenem  ersten Flickversuch ) am unteren Ende des ST zu planen, in einer neuartigen zu erprobenden großchirurgischen Ansatzoperation, kommt plötzlich Andi mit einer Anfrage, ob ich noch eine solche Rute suche, und hat eine gut erhaltene "Rumsteherrute" bekommen. 
Danke nochnochmal!
Ich hatte weit voher mal mit Bild und Detailangaben die Anfrage und Suche gepostet ...

Diese zweite wanderte zu mir, die erste wurde sogar erfolgreich dank des nun verfügbaren übergroßen Rohmaterial-Ebay-Fundstückes gut repariert (neues Synthese-Standbein sozusagen), und nun habe ich sogar zwei davon!  
Die beide immer noch im Zustand Teilabbruch warten auf ihre geplante Häutung, auferstehend als ultimativer Aufbau einer Superduperlangspinrute.

Mit diesem bewußten ersten Stock (aus tausenden über Tage bei Alt-Groß-Moritz aus damals brandneuer Made-in-Korea CF-Ware händisch biegend u. testend ausgesucht) konnte ich nämlich von Anfang an richtig gut und erfolgreich Gummis fischen, wie dann lange nicht mehr mit allem sonstigen Stoff. Aber der Status ist an sich sogar nochmal deutlich besser, als die ultimativ-universelle lange 3m+ Mefo-Rute für alle Fische und Angelarten, also auch mittelschweres Grundangeln, Karpfen usw..
Gibt eine einzige gleichlange 3m Rute seit 2012, die kommt da mit oder teilweise drüber. Und von der habe ich sicherheitshalber gleich mal in verlustgeplagter gereifter Vorsorge die größte Konzentration an einem Lagerpunkt erzeugt. 
Sonst quasi leere Menge am Rutenmarkt. Wobei ganz aktuell wieder ein neuer weiterer Kandidat existiert.

Also manchmal passieren wahre Wunder!  Und solche Überraschung und gar Häufung sind klasse.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das wäre aber nur der Fall, wenn das Blei fest auf der Hauptschnur fixiert ist oder bei extrem leichten Bleien. In allen anderen Fällen würde die Schnur einfach durch die Öse am Blei gleiten und der Fisch somit gegen die Spitze arbeiten. Die zu biegen braucht ja deutlich weniger Kraft als einen Futterkorb anzuheben.



......und sich das Gewicht als Widerstand bemerkbar machen wird, weil der Fisch nach oben Strebt. Die Montage steht ja bereits gespannt am Gewässerboden, da liegt nichts, außer du Fischst Slackline. Der Spielraum zwischen Montage und Spitze ist also bereits sehr eingeschränkt und die Bewegung des Fisches übt eben genau diesen Druck auf das Gewicht an deiner Montage aus. Darum werden auch Glastips und durchlaufende Montage mit oft weniger starker Vorspannung beim Brassenangeln gefischt. Bei Distanz dann wiederum Geflecht, weil eben genau jede Dehnung ein Problem wird: Fisch hat widerstand am Korb, Biss kommt wesentlich später wegen der Schnur an der Spitze an und die Brasse ist weg.

Ein Fisch kann beim Grundangeln halt nur von unten nach oben Beißen, weil kein Weg durch den Boden führt. Die Öse steht ja auch nicht ein Anker fest im Boden, das ist ja kein unbeweglicher Winkel, wo die Schnur geschmeidig durchgleitet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> .................... kommt plötzlich Andi mit einer Anfrage, ob ich noch eine solche Rute suche, und hat eine gut erhaltene "Rumsteherrute" bekommen.
> Danke nochnochmal!
> Ich hatte weit voher mal mit Bild und Detailangaben die Anfrage und Suche gepostet ...
> ...........................
> 
> Also manchmal passieren wahre Wunder!  Und solche Überraschung und gar Häufung sind klasse.



Da kann ich mich gut dran erinnern.   

Ich merk mir sowas irgendwie.......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich gut dran erinnern.
> 
> Ich merk mir sowas irgendwie.......



Samma, du bist ja Rutenbauer(bastler und Doktor). Wie kriege ich eigentlich diese Ösen für Haken vom Blank? Bei meiner Bombrute ist so ein Röhrchen direkt über der Rollenhalterung verbaut und oft grabsche ich dort rein und schneide mich am scharfkantigen Metall. Wie löse ich dieses reudige Problem?!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Samma, du bist ja Rutenbauer(bastler und Doktor). Wie kriege ich eigentlich diese Ösen für Haken vom Blank? Bei meiner Bombrute ist so ein Röhrchen direkt über der Rollenhalterung verbaut und oft grabsche ich dort rein und schneide mich am scharfkantigen Metall. Wie löse ich dieses reudige Problem?!




Mach ma Foto.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ......und sich das Gewicht als Widerstand bemerkbar machen wird, weil der Fisch nach oben Strebt. Die Montage steht ja bereits gespannt am Gewässerboden, da liegt nichts, außer du Fischst Slackline. Der Spielraum zwischen Montage und Spitze ist also bereits sehr eingeschränkt und die Bewegung des Fisches übt eben genau diesen Druck auf das Gewicht an deiner Montage aus.



Wenn ich mit nem 40g-Korb an gespannter Durchlaufmontage fische, dann liegt der Korb auf dem Boden. Zieht der Fisch am Vorfach, dann zieht er erstmal die Schnur durch die Öse und die Spitze krumm, denn die Kraft dafür ist viel geringer als die nötige Kraft, um einen 40g-Korb (auch unter Wasser) anzuheben. In welche Richtung der Fisch dabei strebt ist doch vollkommen egal, da die Kraft an der Öse in Richtung Rutenspitze umgelenkt wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach ma Foto.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336146



Nichts einfacher als das!
Mit dem Feuerzeug für ein paar Sekunden den Lack über der Hülse(nicht am Blank!) erwärmen und dann mit einem scharfen Messer oder Cuttermesser auf der Hülse(nicht auf dem Blank) die Wicklung aufschneiden.
Danach lässt sich Hülse und Wicklung entfernen.
Dauert ca. 3min unsgesamt.


----------



## Tobias85

Kennt ihr eigentlich schon den pyramidenbauenden Blaukopf-Saugdöbel? Wenn nein: In der ZDF-Mediathek gibts eine Terra X-Folge, in der er einen Kurzauftritt hat (etwa bei Minute 32:20). Kurioses Kerlchen, dieser kleine Cousin unseres heimischen L. cephalus!

(auch sonst eine interessante Doku mit tollen Aufnahmen)


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich schon den pyramidenbauenden Blaukopf-Saugdöbel? Wenn nein: In der ZDF-Mediathek gibts eine Terra X-Folge, in der er einen Kurzauftritt hat (etwa bei Minute 32:20). Kurioses Kerlchen, dieser kleine Cousin unseres heimischen L. cephalus!


...rund 700 Steine türmt er auf. Wirklich schön ist er nicht, aber enorm emsig!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit nem 40g-Korb an gespannter Durchlaufmontage fische, dann liegt der Korb auf dem Boden. Zieht der Fisch am Vorfach, dann zieht er erstmal die Schnur durch die Öse und die Spitze krumm, denn die Kraft dafür ist viel geringer als die nötige Kraft, um einen 40g-Korb (auch unter Wasser) anzuheben. In welche Richtung der Fisch dabei strebt ist doch vollkommen egal, da die Kraft an der Öse in Richtung Rutenspitze umgelenkt wird.



Der Korb liegt nicht kerzengerade auf dem Bode, er wird aufgrund des Winkels (Rutenhöhe, Wassertiefe) leicht angehoben. Du verwendest doch einen Vorfach, oder? An diesem Wirbel/Perle/Shockabsorbern gelangt der Korb beim Abspannen an und steigt dann mit Wirbel oder Seitenarm leicht auf (je nach Korb/Montage weniger und drastischer wahrnehmbar). Nimmt der Fisch den Köder, bewegt er dabei den Wirbel und Korb (Widerstand). Die Spitze schlägt etwas verzögert aus (je nach Entfernung und Schnur) und der Anhieb erfolgt. Deiner Theorie nach würden Korbgewichte keine Rolle abseits Distanz und Strömungsträke spielen, das tun sie aber in vielerlei Hinsicht......


----------



## Tobias85

Ich finde ihn hübsch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nichts einfacher als das!
> Mit dem Feuerzeug für ein paar Sekunden den Lack über der Hülse(nicht am Blank!) erwärmen und dann mit einem scharfen Messer oder Cuttermesser auf der Hülse(nicht auf dem Blank) die Wicklung aufschneiden.
> Danach lässt sich Hülse und Wicklung entfernen.
> Dauert ca. 3min unsgesamt.



Ach wat, die Wicklung einfach runterböllern und das wars dann? Wtf, ich hatte mir hier schon Gedanken gemacht und Pläne geschmiedet! Wie sieht das bei diesen eingebauten Ösen aus, wie häufig an Spinnruten verbaut?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ach wat, die Wicklung einfach runterböllern und das wars dann? Wtf, ich hatte mir hier schon Gedanken gemacht und Pläne geschmiedet! Wie sieht das bei diesen eingebauten Ösen aus, wie häufig an Spinnruten verbaut?



Genau so.
Auf dem Metall die Wicklung zerschneiden und abpulen.
Auf dem Metall deshalb weil man sonst Gefahr läuft den Blank zu beschädigen.
Lack erwärmen macht es einfacher, geht zur Not aber auch kalt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Samma, du bist ja Rutenbauer(bastler und Doktor). Wie kriege ich eigentlich diese Ösen für Haken vom Blank? Bei meiner Bombrute ist so ein Röhrchen direkt über der Rollenhalterung verbaut und oft grabsche ich dort rein und schneide mich am scharfkantigen Metall. Wie löse ich dieses reudige Problem?!


Gute Beschreibung eines echt bösen Problems,
was vielfach aber wg. Bequemlichkeit ignoriert und gar abgestritten wird. 
Oder eben zuwenig Schmerzen bei zuwenig echter Angelzeit entstehen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gute Beschreibung eines echt bösen Problems,
> was vielfach aber wg. Bequemlichkeit ignoriert und gar abgestritten wird.
> Oder eben zuwenig Schmerzen bei zuwenig echter Angelzeit entstehen!



Ich hatte auf solche Details beim Rutenkauf bisher nicht geachtet, bisher.....

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich auch nicht, wie so ein garstiges Teil die Test und Qualitätskontrollen überstehen konnte? Da kannste dir ja richtige Schnitte in die Hand zaubern!


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> An diesem Wirbel/Perle/Shockabsorbern gelangt der Korb beim Abspannen an und steigt dann mit Wirbel oder Seitenarm leicht auf (je nach Korb/Montage weniger und drastischer wahrnehmbar). Nimmt der Fisch den Köder, bewegt er dabei den Wirbel und Korb (Widerstand)



Jetzt verstehe ich, was du meinst. In dem Zusammenhang ist dann die Formulierung "der Fisch hebt das Blei an" von ganz oben aber sehr missverständlich gewählt. Aber auch bei dem Zusammenhang, den du beschreibst, müsste man die Spitze schon gut vorspannen, um einen Futterkorb bei dem flachen Schnurwinkel anheben zu können, denn je flacher der Winkel, desto mehr Kraft musst du auch ausüben. Ich würde daher daher eher annehmen, dass der Futterkorb  in der Praxis beim Spannen einfach wegrutscht, bevor er sich wirklich etwas anhebt. 

Bei der Paternoster-Montage stromab, wie ich sie gestern verwendet habe, trifft das ganze aber sowieso nicht zu, da spürt der Döbel ausschließlich die Feederspitze.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

Ist zwar schon lange her, aber ich möchte zum Thema Kiemenrundschnitt noch was nachreichen. In Niedersachsen wird vom Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit folgende Weisheit bekannt gegeben: 
Stumpfer Schlag auf den Kopf - gemäß Anlage 1 Nummer 5 ist der stumpfe Schlag auf den Kopf mit einem geeigneten Gegenstand (Abbildung 3) und ausreichend kräftig auszuführen. Ein den Tod herbeiführendes Verfahren muss unmittelbar danach durchgeführt werden, zum Beispiel durch Entbluten (Kiemenrundschnitt, Abbildung 4) oder sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens. 
Hier der gesamte Artikel




__





						Betäubung und Schlachtung oder Tötung von Fischen und Krebstieren | Nds. Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit
					





					www.laves.niedersachsen.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

Bei diesem Thema bin ich also ganz bei Andal


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit dem Feuerzeug für ein paar Sekunden den Lack über der Hülse(nicht am Blank!) erwärmen und dann mit einem scharfen Messer oder Cuttermesser auf der Hülse(nicht auf dem Blank) die Wicklung aufschneiden.
> Danach lässt sich Hülse und Wicklung entfernen.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf dem Metall die Wicklung zerschneiden und abpulen.
> Auf dem Metall deshalb weil man sonst Gefahr läuft den Blank zu beschädigen.
> Lack erwärmen macht es einfacher, geht zur Not aber auch kalt.


Schöne Kurzbeschreibung!

Ergänzung: Das Nacharbeiten des Lackkleberestes ist aber für die Ästhetik und Hygiene oft noch notwendig!
Am elegantesten geht es mit einem Holzspatel und einiger Zeit, vor allem Ruhe und Ausdauer und keine Hektik, welche Schaden bei Krafteinwirkung verursachen kann.
Wobei ein HT allerdings widerstandsfähiger als MT oder ST ist.
Der Haarföhn - solange nicht ein Brandlockeneisen (immer<100Grad beachten!), hilft ungemein mit der Erwämung auch hartnäckigen Epoxidklebers.
Hierzu hat sich vom Standardeisstil-parallel bis zur ergonomischen Luxusausführung des Langnese-Magnum der sauber entgratete wohlgerundete Spleiß aus Buchenholz sehr bewährt, sofern man nicht gleich mit überstarken Fingernägeln ausgestattet ist. Braucht man auch oft noch für die feinen Nacharbeiten.
Mit metallenen Schabern Messern Cutter Schraubendreher etc.  macht mal viel von der Lackoberfläche und Lack bis gar in die Faserdeckschicht kaputt.


----------



## Tobias85

arjey schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon lange her, aber ich möchte zum Thema Kiemenrundschnitt noch was nachreichen. In Niedersachsen wird vom Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit folgende Weisheit bekannt gegeben:
> Stumpfer Schlag auf den Kopf - gemäß Anlage 1 Nummer 5 ist der stumpfe Schlag auf den Kopf mit einem geeigneten Gegenstand (Abbildung 3) und ausreichend kräftig auszuführen. Ein den Tod herbeiführendes Verfahren muss unmittelbar danach durchgeführt werden, zum Beispiel durch Entbluten (Kiemenrundschnitt, Abbildung 4) oder sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens.
> Hier der gesamte Artikel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betäubung und Schlachtung oder Tötung von Fischen und Krebstieren | Nds. Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laves.niedersachsen.de



Was für ein überaus passender und angemessener Erstauftritt hier im Ükel. Und dein Propfilbild dazu - ich bin ganz entzückt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

arjey schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon lange her, aber ich möchte zum Thema Kiemenrundschnitt noch was nachreichen. In Niedersachsen wird vom Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit folgende Weisheit bekannt gegeben:
> Stumpfer Schlag auf den Kopf - gemäß Anlage 1 Nummer 5 ist der stumpfe Schlag auf den Kopf mit einem geeigneten Gegenstand (Abbildung 3) und ausreichend kräftig auszuführen. Ein den Tod herbeiführendes Verfahren muss unmittelbar danach durchgeführt werden, zum Beispiel durch Entbluten (Kiemenrundschnitt, Abbildung 4) oder sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens.
> Hier der gesamte Artikel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betäubung und Schlachtung oder Tötung von Fischen und Krebstieren | Nds. Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laves.niedersachsen.de





arjey schrieb:


> Bei diesem Thema bin ich also ganz bei Andal





Wayne  ??????


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich, was du meinst. In dem Zusammenhang ist dann die Formulierung "der Fisch hebt das Blei an" von ganz oben aber sehr missverständlich gewählt. Aber auch bei dem Zusammenhang, den du beschreibst, müsste man die Spitze schon gut vorspannen, um einen Futterkorb bei dem flachen Schnurwinkel anheben zu können, denn je flacher der Winkel, desto mehr Kraft musst du auch ausüben. Ich würde daher daher eher annehmen, dass der Futterkorb  in der Praxis beim Spannen einfach wegrutscht, bevor er sich wirklich etwas anhebt.
> 
> Bei der Paternoster-Montage stromab, wie ich sie gestern verwendet habe, trifft das ganze aber sowieso nicht zu, da spürt der Döbel ausschließlich die Feederspitze.



Bei Nippelbissen wird der Korb ja auch nicht vollends angehoben sondern nur marginal, weil der Fisch schon beim ersten Anzeichen von Widerstand den Köder ausspuckt. Das ist eben genau dieser Moment, wo nur ein leichter Biss wahrnehmbar ist und danach nichts mehr passiert oder beim Zweitversuch weitergeprüft wird.


Bei Maden: Fisch nimmt sie auf, Widerstand tritt durch Montage auf, spuckt aus, Spitze rüttelt kurz. Alles passiert innerhalb einer Sekunde. Du holst deinen Köder aus dem Wasser, die Maden sind unbeschädigt. Vorfach verlängern ist die Folge, bisweilen Korbgewicht verleichtern.

FIsch nimmt Maden auf,hat aufgrund langem Vorfach keinen Widerstand durch Korb und Spitze, er lutscht den Köder aus oder schluckt ihn sehr, sehr tief. Vorfach muss kürzer gewählt werden, bisweilen auch ein schwerer Korb zum Einsatz kommen für einen unterstützten Selbsthakeffekt (gerade bei Paternoster).

Thema abgehakt, mir fehlt für solche Diskussionen die Kraft nach einem Pokerabend und reichlich Trunk. In englischen Fachmagazinen und diversen Videos findest du aber viel Input mit gleichen Schilderungen und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

oh sorry, bin schon länger im Anglerboard aktiv, durch meine Auslandszeiten nicht immer regelmäßig. Bin 62 Jahre alt, lebe im Emsland, und bin in zwei Verieinen hier aktiv und freue mich auf schöne Diskussionen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

arjey schrieb:


> oh sorry, bin schon länger im Anglerboard aktiv, durch meine Auslandszeiten nicht immer regelmäßig. Bin 62 Jahre alt, lebe im Emsland, und bin in zwei Verieinen hier aktiv und freue mich auf schöne Diskussionen



Hallo, ich bin Christoph, 32 Jahre alt, in einem Verein Mitglied, lebe in der Altmark und bin schon länger im Anglerboard aktiv. Ich freue mich auf schöne Kiemenschnitt und Verwertungsdiskussionen mit dir.


----------



## Professor Tinca

arjey schrieb:


> oh sorry, bin schon länger im Anglerboard aktiv, durch meine Auslandszeiten nicht immer regelmäßig. Bin 62 Jahre alt, lebe im Emsland, und bin in zwei Verieinen hier aktiv und freue mich auf schöne Diskussionen




Das klingt schon besser.
Lösch doch mal bitte deinen Beitrag bzgl. Kiemenschnitt.
Sowas will hier keiner lesen.

Im Ükel ist es Brauch, dass übers Fischfangen gefachsimpelt wird und nicht darüber was mit dem Fang passiert.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Thema abgehakt, mir fehlt die Kraft für sowas. In englischen Fachmagazinen und Videos findest du aber reichlich Input dazu.



Da kommen ja jetzt auch schon wieder drei neue, altbekannte Themen ins Spiel (Vorfachlänge und so), mir ging es ja nur um dieses ominöse minimale Anheben des Bleis, welches ich anzweifle. Aber da werden wir wahrscheinlich sowieso zu keinem Konsens finden, daher ist abhaken an dieser Stelle wohl sinnvoll.


----------



## Tobias85

arjey schrieb:


> oh sorry, bin schon länger im Anglerboard aktiv, durch meine Auslandszeiten nicht immer regelmäßig. Bin 62 Jahre alt, lebe im Emsland, und bin in zwei Verieinen hier aktiv und freue mich auf schöne Diskussionen



Wie es der Professor schon erwähnte: Fotos von offensichtlich toten Fischen (besonders stilecht Fotos in der Küchenspüle oder mit Dreck panierte Fische auf dem Boden), Verwertungsdetails, Blut etc. sind hier nicht so gern gesehen. Hier im Ükel behält man sowas hier eher für sich, daher war dein Einstiegsbeitrag nicht unbedingt passend.

Dennoch herzlich Willkommen im Ükel, neue Geischter sind ja dennoch gern gesehen und ich freue mich auf anglerisch interessante Beiträge von dir


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich, was du meinst. In dem Zusammenhang ist dann die Formulierung "der Fisch hebt das Blei an" von ganz oben aber sehr missverständlich gewählt. Aber auch bei dem Zusammenhang, den du beschreibst, müsste man die Spitze schon gut vorspannen, um einen Futterkorb bei dem flachen Schnurwinkel anheben zu können, denn je flacher der Winkel, desto mehr Kraft musst du auch ausüben. Ich würde daher daher eher annehmen, dass der Futterkorb  in der Praxis beim Spannen einfach wegrutscht, bevor er sich wirklich etwas anhebt.


So siehts aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

Ja Leute alles Gut, dieses Profilbild habe ich seit Jahren hier im Anglerboard. Wir sind Angler, fangen Fische und sollten sie auch verwerten. Ich hab kein Interesse an Diskussionen über catch&release, also bleibt mal besser unter Euch. Schön das es solche wie Euch gibt, nochmal Danke....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

arjey schrieb:


> Ja Leute alles Gut, dieses Profilbild habe ich seit Jahren hier im Anglerboard. Wir sind Angler, fangen Fische und sollten sie auch verwerten. Ich hab kein Interesse an Diskussionen über catch&release, also bleibt mal besser unter Euch. Schön das es solche wie Euch gibt, nochmal Danke....



Ich esse ja am liebsten Kartoffeln zur Bratwurst, nach einem erfolgreichen Angeltag auf Schleien.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich esse ja am liebsten Kartoffeln zur Bratwurst, nach einem erfolgreichen Angeltag auf Schleien.



Das gibets bei uns auch heute Abend


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das gibets bei uns auch heute Abend



Kommt jetzt stark drauf an, was du meinst. Sind die Bratwürste grün, haben wir beide ein Problem!


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt stark drauf an, was du meinst. Sind die Bratwürste grün, haben wir beide ein Problem!




Neee wenn die Bratwürste grün sind, sind Sie nicht mehr ganz frisch 
Ansonsten 100% C+R

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Neee wenn die Bratwürste grün sind, sind Sie nicht mehr ganz frisch
> Ansonsten 100% C+R
> 
> LG



Ich will diese Art der Diskussion gar nicht erst beginnen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

Der Beitrag über den Kiemenrundschnitt wurde hier diskutiert, ich hab den Fehler gemacht und neue Infos dazu hier gepostet. Tut mir leid, bin jetzt weg, hatte nicht gedacht, dass das Board sich so geändert hat.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will diese Art der Diskussion gar nicht erst beginnen.



Hast du Recht! 
Für mich persönlich ist das aber keine Diskussion wert .

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

arjey schrieb:


> Der Beitrag über den Kiemenrundschnitt wurde hier diskutiert, ich hab den Fehler gemacht und neue Infos dazu hier gepostet. Tut mir leid, bin jetzt weg, hatte nicht gedacht, dass das Board sich so geändert hat.



Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, was ist denn passiert? 

LG


----------



## Skott

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Weil wir grade beim Thema sind: Fisch!
> Anhang anzeigen 336134


Hallo Rutilus,

zunächst ein mal ein dickes PETRI zu deinem Döbel,
könntest du mir bitte mal präzise Angaben zu deiner Rute und Pin-Rolle machen? 
Ganz lieben Dank dafür!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

arjey schrieb:


> Der Beitrag über den Kiemenrundschnitt wurde hier diskutiert, ich hab den Fehler gemacht und neue Infos dazu hier gepostet. Tut mir leid, bin jetzt weg, hatte nicht gedacht, dass das Board sich so geändert hat.



Das Board hat sich nicht verändert, du bist aber in einem Thread gelandet, welcher sich klar auf die Philosophie und den Methoden des Friedfischangelns bezieht. Was hat das Töten und die Verwertung von Fischen damit zu tun? Geht aus dem ersten Beitrag im Thread hervor. Das Forum hat sich kein bisschen verändert, wir haben aber Spielregeln und Umgangsformen etabliert, derer sich ein Mitdiskutierender annehmen sollte. Rennst du auch in eine Fleischerei, um Bananen zu kaufen?

Was sich eher in den letzten Jahren gravierend verändert hat, sind die Manieren!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, was ist denn passiert?
> 
> LG




Nicht nochmal von vorne!
Lies einfach alles Micha!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht nochmal von vorne!
> Lies einfach alles Micha!



Bin dabei! Dachte es wäre eine Lapalie .....

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Board hat sich nicht verändert, du bist aber in einem Thread gelandet, welcher sich klar auf die Philosophie und den Methoden des Friedfischangelns bezieht. Was hat das Töten und die Verwertung von Fischen damit zu tun? Geht aus dem ersten Beitrag im Thread hervor. Das Forum hat sich kein bisschen verändert, wir haben aber Spielregeln und Umgangsformen etabliert, derer sich ein Mitdiskutierender annehmen sollte. Rennst du auch in eine Fleischerei, um Bananen zu kaufen?
> 
> Was sich eher in den letzten Jahren gravierend verändert hat, sind die Manieren!


Schön das Du hier den Mod spielst, ich warte aber gerne auf die Reakrtion der echten. Und wie gesagt, hier seid ihr mich los


----------



## Professor Tinca

arjey schrieb:


> Schön das Du hier den Mod spielst, ich warte aber gerne auf die Reakrtion der echten. Und wie gesagt, hier seid ihr mich los




Ok. Dann mach's gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

Übrigens, genau hier wurde der Kiemenrundschnitt diskutiert, deshalb hab ich hier geantwortet, ich bin also nicht in einem Thread gelandet der total daneben ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

Sorry, war der letzte Beitrag


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

arjey schrieb:


> Schön das Du hier den Mod spielst, ich warte aber gerne auf die Reakrtion der echten. Und wie gesagt, hier seid ihr mich los



Ich spiele nicht den Mod, ich lege dir die Kultur eines Threads nahe. Wir kennen uns hier alle seit JAHREN und pflegen diese Gemeinschaft wie den Augapfel, samt Umgangsformen und stets betonten Bitten im gemeinsamen Umgang. Wir wollen keine CR-Diskussionen, Verwertungstories oder fischereirechtlichen Aspekte, weil genau diese Inhalte eine Gemeinschaft vergiften. Einfach Angeln. Ist das so schwer zu begreifen?!


----------



## Ukel

So, der Ausflug zu den Leibniz-Döbeln ist beendet, leider ohne Fang, aber immerhin mit guten Aussichten fürs nächste mal. An der ersten Stelle schon nach wenigen Minuten der erste Biss, aber leider nur ein kurzes Zittern der Feederspitze. Zwei weitere Bisse genauso, dann nichts mehr. Also weiter zur nächsten Stelle, dort gabs nur Hänger, los zur dritten Stelle. Auch hier wieder bald der erste Biss, leichtes Zittern, dann wurde die Spitze etwas herumgezogen, Anschlag, nichts. Es folgten 5 weitere ähnliche Bisse, konnte aber nicht einen verwerten, waren sehr zaghaft. Aber immerhin tat sich was und der nächste Versuch auf die Döbel wird kommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

arjey schrieb:


> Übrigens, genau hier wurde der Kiemenrundschnitt diskutiert, deshalb hab ich hier geantwortet, ich bin also nicht in einem Thread gelandet der total daneben ist




Stimmt aber wenn du weitergelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen dass das Thema ignoriert wurde und in der Versenkung verschwand.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> So, der Ausflug zu den Leibniz-Döbeln ist beendet, leider ohne Fang, aber immerhin mit guten Aussichten fürs nächste mal. An der ersten Stelle schon nach wenigen Minuten der erste Biss, aber leider nur ein kurzes Zittern der Feederspitze. Zwei weitere Bisse genauso, dann nichts mehr. Also weiter zur nächsten Stelle, dort gabs nur Hänger, los zur dritten Stelle. Auch hier wieder bald der erste Biss, leichtes Zittern, dann wurde die Spitze etwas herumgezogen, Anschlag, nichts. Es folgten 5 weitere ähnliche Bisse, konnte aber nicht einen verwerten, waren sehr zaghaft. Aber immerhin tat sich was und der nächste Versuch auf die Döbel wird kommen.




Hast du angefüttert?


----------



## Waller Michel

arjey schrieb:


> Sorry, war der letzte Beitrag



Das war aber wirklich sehr unglücklich gewählt! 
Stell dir einfach vor, du setzt dich an einen Stammtisch von Hundezüchtern und bringst Rezepte von Hund süßsauer ......
Was meinst du? Klatschen Die? 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

@arjey: Wenn du im echten Leben an einen Stammtisch gehst, dann gibt es da auch gewisse Regeln, die sich unter den Mitgliedern etabliert haben. Dir steht frei, dich dann an diese zu halten oder nicht, aber davon hängt dann eben auch ab, ob du dort willkommen bist oder nicht.

Der Ükel ist genauso ein Stammtisch innerhalb des Forums, der ausgehend von ein paar wenigen Leuten gewachsen ist und sich seine eigenen Regeln gesetzt hat. Das habe ich dir vorhin auf neutrale Weise erklärt und dich herzlich Willkommen geheißen. Ob du dich hier weiter beteiligen willst steht dir frei, wenn du aber nur hier bleibst, um Stunk zu machen und zu schimpfen, dann Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass auch die offiziellen Moderatoren das nicht allzu lange tolerieren werden.

Küchenfotos und C&R-Diskussionen kannst du gerne in den anderen Bereichen des Forums posten, hier in diesem(!) einen Thread sind sie aber unerwünscht genauso wie alle anderen Themen, die regelmäßig stark polarisieren. Ich werde aber den Eindruck nicht los, dass einzelne in letzter Zeit gezielt mit sowas hier in den Ükel platzen...


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du angefüttert?


Ja, es gab liquidized bread im Futterkorb und Flocke am Haken. Ein Versuch mit Bienenmade zwischendurch brachte nichts. Habe 8er und 10er Haken probiert. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Jungs nur etwas am Ende der Flocke ziehen und wieder loslassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693

Nein Leute, ich war hier ne Zeitlang nicht aktiv und hab auf ein Thema geantwortet das mir gerade wichtig war. Euren Stammtisch sollt ihr so betreiben wie ihr es für richtig findet. Es ist dann wohl nicht meine Welt. Es ging mir nicht darum Stunk zu machen, das habe ich hier im Board noch nie gemacht. Ihr seid mir aber mir Euren Ansichten so fremd, da musste ich was zu schreiben. Sorry, wie gesagt, jetzt seid ihr mich ja wieder los


----------



## rutilus69

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Rutilus,
> 
> zunächst ein mal ein dickes PETRI zu deinem Döbel,
> könntest du mir bitte mal präzise Angaben zu deiner Rute und Pin-Rolle machen?
> Ganz lieben Dank dafür!


Aber gerne. Die Rute ist eine Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float in 3,60m.
Die Pin Ist eine von den hier beliebten China - Pins.
Ansonsten nix spannendes, 18er Schnur, 14er Haken und Vorfach und eine Stick - Pose. Als Köder kam die gute alte Brotflocke zum Einsatz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

arjey schrieb:


> Nein Leute, ich war hier ne Zeitlang nicht aktiv und hab auf ein Thema geantwortet das mir gerade wichtig war. Euren Stammtisch sollt ihr so betreiben wie ihr es für richtig findet. Es ist dann wohl nicht meine Welt. Es ging mir nicht darum Stunk zu machen, das habe ich hier im Board noch nie gemacht. Ihr seid mir aber mir Euren Ansichten so fremd, da musste ich was zu schreiben. Sorry, wie gesagt, jetzt seid ihr mich ja wieder los




Ok das ist manchmal so....passt nicht.
Das Anglerboard hat noch viele Themen. Vielleicht findest du was Passendes für dich.

Also mach's gut.


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> So, der Ausflug zu den Leibniz-Döbeln ist beendet, leider ohne Fang, aber immerhin mit guten Aussichten fürs nächste mal. An der ersten Stelle schon nach wenigen Minuten der erste Biss, aber leider nur ein kurzes Zittern der Feederspitze. Zwei weitere Bisse genauso, dann nichts mehr. Also weiter zur nächsten Stelle, dort gabs nur Hänger, los zur dritten Stelle. Auch hier wieder bald der erste Biss, leichtes Zittern, dann wurde die Spitze etwas herumgezogen, Anschlag, nichts. Es folgten 5 weitere ähnliche Bisse, konnte aber nicht einen verwerten, waren sehr zaghaft. Aber immerhin tat sich was und der nächste Versuch auf die Döbel wird kommen.



Das klingt doch aber sehr vielversprechend!  Ist das zufällig an der IG-Strecke gewesen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Ja, es gab liquidized bread im Futterkorb und Flocke am Haken. Ein Versuch mit Bienenmade zwischendurch brachte nichts. Habe 8er und 10er Haken probiert. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Jungs nur etwas am Ende der Flocke ziehen und wieder loslassen.




Ist das Wasser sehr klar?


----------



## Kochtopf

arjey schrieb:


> Der Beitrag über den Kiemenrundschnitt wurde hier diskutiert, ich hab den Fehler gemacht und neue Infos dazu hier gepostet. Tut mir leid, bin jetzt weg, hatte nicht gedacht, dass das Board sich so geändert hat.


Niemand will alte Kacke diskutieren und zu behaupten du wärst mit deinen 72 Beiträgen schon lange aktiv ist ein schlechter Witz. Ich gehe davon aus du wolltest nur stunk machen denn wenn du den Ükel gelesen hättest wüsstest du dass sowas nicht erwünscht ist - also bist du entweder doof, was ich nicht glaube, oder du möchtest stunk anzetteln. Jetzt einen auf "das AB hat sich nicht geändert" zu jammern ist süß - wenn du aktiv wärst hättest du das im Vorfeld gemerkt. Gute Reise


----------



## Kochtopf

Es sich von Andal über Herzstich und Kiemenschnitt finde ist aus einem Thread aus 2013 xD xD xD


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es sich von Andal über Herzstich und Kiemenschnitt finde ist aus einem Thread aus 2013 xD xD xD




Das hier meinte er:




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Heute Mittag schmiss ich das Auto an. Ich hatte doch glatt verschlafen und kam so erst um 13:30 am Angelplatz an. Der Angelspot heute ist einer meiner Lieblingsplätze, da er sehr einfach zu erreichen ist - der Hafen der Stadt Celle. Vor Ort angekommen fuhr ich ganz schlicht meine 2,70m...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Jason

[QU


arjey schrieb:


> Sorry, wie gesagt, jetzt seid ihr mich ja wieder los


Das hast du schon mal gesagt. Nun geh auch. Das nervt hier und braucht keine Mensch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

arjey schrieb:


> Der Beitrag über den Kiemenrundschnitt wurde hier diskutiert


Ich fand den neuen Link und Realinfos schon echt interessant!
Zumal ich auch in Nds. angele und die aktuellen Vorschriften somit für mich relevant sind.
Wobei ich sehr selten Fisch-Massenverarbeitung betreibe, ist nun auch echte Arbeit.
Mich würden auch Infos zum optimalen Ausbluten etc. interessieren, Salmoniden an den Baum hängen und so ...
Aber dafür ist dies wahrlich *nicht* der richtige Thread.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hier meinte er:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
> 
> 
> Heute Mittag schmiss ich das Auto an. Ich hatte doch glatt verschlafen und kam so erst um 13:30 am Angelplatz an. Der Angelspot heute ist einer meiner Lieblingsplätze, da er sehr einfach zu erreichen ist - der Hafen der Stadt Celle. Vor Ort angekommen fuhr ich ganz schlicht meine 2,70m...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


Und deswegen meint man das völlig aus dem Kontext hinknallen zu müssen? Unfassbar


----------



## geomas

Ähhemm, also die persönlich in Augenschein genommenen Plötz aus dem kleinen See, an dem ich heute etwa 4 Stunden verbrachte, sahen absolut korrekt aus.
Erste Fische des Jahres für mich. Meld mich später noch mal, muß jetzt ne Runde arbeiten.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ähhemm, also die persönlich in Augenschein genommenen Plötz aus dem kleinen See, an dem ich heute etwa 4 Stunden verbrachte, sahen absolut korrekt aus.
> Erste Fische des Jahres für mich. Meld mich später noch mal, muß jetzt ne Runde arbeiten.



Dann trotzdem Petri und einen angenehmen Arbeitstag /Nacht ...
Freue mich auf deinen Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich fand den neuen Link und Realinfos schon echt interessant!
> Zumal ich auch in Nds. angele und die aktuellen Vorschriften somit für mich relevant sind.
> Wobei ich sehr selten Fisch-Massenverarbeitung betreibe, ist nun auch echte Arbeit.
> Mich würden auch Infos zum optimalen Ausbluten etc. interessieren, Salmoniden an den Baum hängen und so ...
> Aber dafür ist dies wahrlich *nicht* der richtige Thread.


Genauso ist es! "Realinfos" sind wichtig aber alles an seinem Platz. Und der für Politik, Verwertungsmöglichkeiten (außerhalb eines engen Rahmens)  und cuR ist nicht hier


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das klingt doch aber sehr vielversprechend!  Ist das zufällig an der IG-Strecke gewesen?


Nein, ist im Stadtrandgebiet von Hannover und gemeinsame Strecke von SAV und FH. Die IG-Strecke ist noch reichlich KM unterhalb.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @geomas und lass Dir die Arbeit nicht zu lang werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da kommen ja jetzt auch schon wieder drei neue, altbekannte Themen ins Spiel (Vorfachlänge und so), mir ging es ja nur um dieses ominöse minimale Anheben des Bleis, welches ich anzweifle. Aber da werden wir wahrscheinlich sowieso zu keinem Konsens finden, daher ist abhaken an dieser Stelle wohl sinnvoll.


Du hast doch aber gerade den Link von Terra-X über den Blaupunktdöbel eingestellt,
und siehst was der so heben und anstellen kann mit seinen kaum <=26cm.
Unser mal eben über doppelt langer und achtfach voluminöserer _Leuciscus cephalus_ schafft dann wohl einiges mehr zu stemmen, billige ich ihm einfach mal zu.
Der besonder S-D-Döbel kann auch jeden Fall das Blei oder auch den ganzen Futterkorb schnappen, anheben und kräftig rütteln, und den lauernden Angler in den Wahnsinn treiben. Sozusagen aus seinem Revier vertreiben!


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das Wasser sehr klar?


Das Wasser hat momentan eine mittlere Trübung, eigentlich ideal für unsere Verhältnisse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Das Wasser hat momentan eine mittlere Trübung, eigentlich ideal für unsere Verhältnisse.



Ich versuche herauszufinden warum se so schlecht gebissen haben.
Manchmal ist es nicht so offensichtlich aber wenn du es öfter versuchst, wirste schon noch rausfinden was zum Erfolg führt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich versuche herauszufinden warum se so schlecht gebissen haben.
> Manchmal ist es nicht so offensichtlich aber wenn du es öfter versuchst, wirste schon rausfinden was zum Erfolg führt.



Genau! Gerade auch bei dem Wetter, wo die Fische nicht so sonderlich aktiv sind, können manchmal Nuancen den Unterschied machen!  Und sind wir ehrlich, bisschen Fortuna gehört trotzdem immer dazu !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Und sind wir ehrlich, bisschen Fortuna gehört trotzdem immer dazu !




Bei mir nicht!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast doch aber gerade den Link von Terra-X über den Blaupunktdöbel eingestellt,
> und siehst was der so heben und anstellen kann mit seinen kaum <=26cm.
> Unser mal eben über doppelt langer und achtfach voluminöserer _Leuciscus cephalus_ schafft dann wohl einiges mehr zu stemmen, billige ich ihm einfach mal zu.
> Der besonder S-D-Döbel kann auch jeden Fall das Blei oder auch den ganzen Futterkorb schnappen, anheben und kräftig rütteln, und den lauernden Angler in den Wahnsinn treiben. Sozusagen aus seinem Revier vertreiben!


Eben darum das Boltrig nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Manchmal ist es genau richtig, den L. cephalus und seine Böswilligkeit zu übertölpeln.


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich versuche herauszufinden warum se so schlecht gebissen haben.
> Manchmal ist es nicht so offensichtlich aber wenn du es öfter versuchst, wirste schon noch rausfinden was zum Erfolg führt.


Ist doch gut, kann nur hilfreich sein, ich mache mir auch Gedanken darüber. Werde auf jeden dranbleiben, aber habe wohl erst wieder nächstes Wochenende Zeit zum Ansitz. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass es aussichtsreich sein sollte.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht!



Daaaa muss ich dir aber auch sagen lieber Prof  du bist üppige Verhältnisse gewohnt! 
Mecklenburg, Brandenburg etc sind nicht gerade fischarm ......
Gibt andere Verhältnisse, dort versucht man dann einen von 5 vorhandenen Fische zu bekommen 

LG


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Daaaa muss ich dir aber auch sagen lieber Prof  du bist üppige Verhältnisse gewohnt!
> Mecklenburg, Brandenburg etc sind nicht gerade fischarm ......
> Gibt andere Verhältnisse, dort versucht man dann einen von 5 vorhandenen Fische zu bekommen
> 
> LG


So ist es, bei uns sind die Fische ebenfalls oft zickig, sowas kennen die Angler aus dem paradiesischen Osten kaum


----------



## Tobias85

arjey schrieb:


> Der Beitrag über den Kiemenrundschnitt wurde hier diskutiert, ich hab den Fehler gemacht und neue Infos dazu hier gepostet. Tut mir leid, bin jetzt weg, hatte nicht gedacht, dass das Board sich so geändert hat.



Schade, die IG-Strecke ist für mich ja eine Ecke weg und wenn man wüsste, dass es auch dort brauchbare Döbelstellen gibt, wäre es einfacher, sich mal dorthin aufzuraffen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> So ist es, bei uns sind die Fische ebenfalls oft zickig, sowas kennen die Angler aus dem paradiesischen Osten kaum



Ja ,ich habe auch längere Zeit dort gewohnt! Es war einfach toll und nicht nur was das Angeln betrifft! 

So im Gegensatz dazu war ich auch schon in vielen Vereinsgewässern in Hessen, RLP usw auf Hegefischen ......hätte ich wahrscheinlich in meiner Badewanne mehr Glück gehabt 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht an dich erinnere, dann reden wir doch vom Fluss, an dem schon Leibniz flanierte, oder nicht? Da sollte doch einiges an Döbeln vorhanden sein, nur Mut!





Ukel schrieb:


> Ich kann dir natürlich nicht sagen, ob der gute Gottried W. tatsächlich am besagten Fluss flanierte, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch. Wenn ja, hat er sich möglicherweise schon damals im Zuge seiner philosophischen Überlegungen sogar selber mit dem Vorkommen von Döbeln im Fluss beschäftigt? Wer weiß, überliefert ist es meines Wissens nicht.
> Döbel gibt es in bestimmten Abschnitten reichlich. So haben wir einen kleinen Verbindungskanal, der eine große Flussschleife abkürzt und bis vor ca. 3 Jahren einen breiten beruhigten Bereich direkt unterhalb des Wehres bildete, in dem sich im Winter die Döbel sammelten. Die standen dort, in Größen bis ca. 45 cm, dicht an dicht, so dass man fast trockenen Fußes über deren Rücken das andere Ufer hätte erreichen können. Auf eingeworfene Brotflocken reagierten die natürlich mit großen, tumultartigen Aktionen. Einziges Manko: dort herrscht Angelverbot
> Durch Umbaumaßnahmen haben die guten Jungs aber nun ihr Winterdomizil verloren, so dass Sie sicherlich im beangelbaren Fluß auf mich warten, ich werde es demnächst mal testen.



Izaak Walton (* 9. August 1593 in Stafford, England; † 15. Dezember 1683 in Winchester, England)
war ein englischer Herrenschneider, Angler, Biograph und Fachbuchautor.
"*Herrenschneider in London,** verkauft 1643 sein Geschäft und lebt von Zinsen, Hobbyangler*"








						Izaak Walton – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Isaac Newton (* 25. Dezember 1642 jul./ 4. Januar 1643 greg. in Woolsthorpe-by-Colsterworth in Lincolnshire; † 20. März 1726 jul./ 31. März 1727 greg. in Kensington)
war ein englischer Naturforscher und Verwaltungsbeamter. In der Sprache seiner Zeit, die zwischen natürlicher Theologie, Naturwissenschaften, Alchemie und Philosophie noch nicht scharf trennte, wurde Newton als Philosoph bezeichnet.








						Isaac Newton – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz (* 21. Juni jul./ 1. Juli 1646 greg. in Leipzig; † 14. November 1716 in Hannover)
war ein deutscher Philosoph, Mathematiker, Jurist, Historiker und politischer Berater der frühen Aufklärung
*und(!!!) Erbauer der ersten Rechenmaschine um 1690.*








						Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Die können beide sehr gut und wahrscheinlich das Buch vom großen ersten Izaak gelesen haben!
Walton's 1653 herausgegebenes Buch: Da waren zu dessen rapider Verbreitungswelle die beiden Jungs über 11 und 7 Jahre alt und hatten bestimmt keine Probleme mit dem lesen lernen!
Echt krass, wie lange her und welche Genies zu der Zeit schon unterwegs waren.
Aber England war derweil auch lange pestfrei. Leibniz geboren noch vor dem Ende des 30-Jährigen-Krieges in ein von der Pest entvölkertes Mitteleuropa.

Wobei Wanderungen und Sauerstoffdusche in unverschandelter Natur wohl schon immer äußerst förderlich waren ... 

Leibniz tut mir eigentlich sehr leid  , der konnte seine guten Ideen dank bescheidenster Technologie nicht richtig realisieren,  was ich heute dauernd tun kann.
Ein Jammer, die Tragik der (zu) frühen Geburt ...


----------



## Jason

Mal wieder ne Zeit hier nicht gelesen, schon hat man viel nachzuholen. Aber das erledige ich später. Mein Ansitz für morgen an den Teichen
liegt in der Schwebe. Bei mir hat sich seit Freitag ein Magen und Endtopfproblem breit gemacht. Aber da uns die Pharmaindustrie mit guten
Medikamenten überschüttet, habe ich die Sache gut im Griff. So konnte ich heute an meinem Bauprojekt weiter arbeiten und ich habe dabei sogar 3 Würmer gefunden. Zuvor wurde ein Anruf im Baumarkt vom Nachbarort gemacht um nachzufragen ob die Kühlschränke für die Köder wieder aufgefüllt sind. Die Verkäuferin sagte mir, dass in den Schränken immer noch eine Flaute herrscht und diese erst in 4 Wochen wieder befüllt werden. Sonst wüsste ich nicht, wo ich in der Nähe Maden kaufen könnte.
Also falls ich morgen starten würde, kommen Würmer, Mais und Brot in die Angeltasche. Außerdem verabschieden sich die milden Temperaturen. Bin sehr pessimistisch für morgen. Wird bestimmt eine Nullnummer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> So ist es, bei uns sind die Fische ebenfalls oft zickig, sowas kennen die Angler aus dem paradiesischen Osten kaum




Unfug.
Die Fische sind hier auch nicht anders als bei euch.
Ein Döbel verhält sich immer wie ein Döbel und ein Plötz wie n Plötz!

Wer sich mehr "reinhängt" der fängt auch mehr.

Meine inzwischen todsichere Döbelmethode hab ich mir in viele Angeltagen erarbeitet und so muss man sich jede Fischart erarbeiten - völlig egal wo man wohnt.


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> Außerdem verabschieden sich die milden Temperaturen. Bin sehr pessimistisch für morgen. Wird bestimmt eine Nullnummer.


Immer positiv denken! Wer es nicht probiert, der fängt auf Garantie nichts


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Fische sind hier auch nicht anders als bei euch.


Bei dir peitschen und klatschen aber nicht soviele rumtrampelnde Angler täglich das Wasser schaumig 

Aber dafür, dass die Fische woanders 3mal zickiger sind, fängst du trotzdem mindestens 11mal mehr!


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade, die IG-Strecke ist für mich ja eine Ecke weg und wenn man wüsste, dass es auch dort brauchbare Döbelstellen gibt, wäre es einfacher, sich mal dorthin aufzuraffen.


Dein zitiertes Zitat hat sich wohl aus Versehen eingeschlichen 
Die IG-Strecke ist sicherlich nicht döbelfrei, wo aber dort aussichtsreiche Stellen sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meistens ist es dort wie mein heutiger Abschnitt, wo ich heute war, starke Strömung und flach, da muss man dann Kehrströmungen suchen oder Bereiche, wo die Strömung abgelenkt wird und das Wasser ruhiger ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei dir peitschen und klatschen aber nicht soviele rumtrampelnde Angler täglich das Wasser schaumig



Nicht dein Ernst jetzt, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei dir peitschen aber nicht soviele dröhnende Angler täglich das Wasser schaumig




Woher glaubst du das zu wissen, Det?
Du hast lange nicht gelesen wa?
Hier die ersten drei Sätze:





__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Für mich geht es nach Emmerich. Ich war bisher noch nicht da das Bistum haz endschieden aber in sieben wochen sollte man einmal den weg ans wasser finden  Lg Michael  In Emmerich kannst du dem Wasser nicht ausweichen. Gibt genug Gewässer rund um,und bis Holland auch nur ein Katzensprung. Fast...




					www.anglerboard.de
				





Hier sind auch haufenweise Spinnangler unterwegs.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber dafür, dass die Fische woanders 3mal zickiger sind, fängst du trotzdem mindestens 11mal mehr!



Das liegt daran dass ich solange tüftel bis es funktionert und reproduzierbar wird.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Verkäuferin sagte mir, dass in den Schränken immer noch eine Flaute herrscht und diese erst in 4 Wochen wieder befüllt werden. Sonst wüsste ich nicht, wo ich in der Nähe Maden kaufen könnte.



Das sind natürlich düstere Aussichten. Aber auch ohne fleischige Köder hast du Chancen, also nicht zu früh verzagen!



Ukel schrieb:


> Dein zitiertes Zitat hat sich wohl aus Versehen eingeschlichen
> Die IG-Strecke ist sicherlich nicht döbelfrei, wo aber dort aussichtsreiche Stellen sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meistens ist es dort wie mein heutiger Abschnitt, wo ich heute war, starke Strömung und flach, da muss man dann Kehrströmungen suchen oder Bereiche, wo die Strömung abgelenkt wird und das Wasser ruhiger ist.



Das sind aber doch schon mal wertvolle, grundlegende Infos für mich, vielen Dank!  Solche Stellen dürften ja gut auszumachen sein bei einer längeren Wanderung. Und schnell wäre ja auch für Barbe interessant im Sommer dann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier sind auch haufenweise Spinnangler unterwegs.


Die baden aber definitiv keine Posen und Grundmontagen,
was diese bewußten Zielfischbiester ja erst so richtig trainiert und schläut ... 

Iss' auch im Groben egal, dann ist das bei dir nun leider auch schon mehr oder weniger überlaufen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Außerdem verabschieden sich die milden Temperaturen.


Richtige fallende Temps sind am schlimmsten!
Aber schau wo das Wasser gerade noch am wärmsten ist, kühlt nicht überall gleich aus.
Aquariumthermometer ist manchmal der Schlüssel


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unfug.
> Die Fische sind hier auch nicht anders als bei euch.
> Ein Döbel verhält sich immer wie ein Döbel und ein Plötz wie n Plötz!
> 
> Wer sich mehr "reinhängt" der fängt auch mehr.
> 
> Meine inzwischen todsichere Döbelmethode hab ich mir in viele Angeltagen erarbeitet und so muss man sich jede Fischart erarbeiten - völlig egal wo man wohnt.


Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn. In vielen unserer Gewässer sind die Fischbestände viel geringer als bei euch, die Konkurrenz beim Fressen ist geringer und deshalb die Fische zurückhaltender. Ich habe schon häufig genug auch in brandenburgischen Gewässern geangelt, Fressorgien wie dort erlebst du bei unseren Fischen fast nie.
Und Glückwunsch zu deiner todsicheren Döbelmethode, ich werde mich ebenfalls in diese Richtung hinarbeiten, war ja mein erster Winterversuch in unserem Gewässer, schreibst ja selber, dass du es dir in vielen Tagen erarbeitet hast.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die baden aber definitiv keine Posen und Grundmontagen,
> was diese bewußten Zielfischbiester ja erst so richtig trainiert und schläut ...
> 
> Iss' auch im Groben egal, dann ist das bei dir nun auch schon mehr oder weniger überlaufen ...


 Ohne diese Gewässer hier benennen zu wollen! Es gibt Gewässer die dermaßen überfischt sind, das man sich wirklich etwas einfallen lassen muss! 
Auch kenne ich Karpfengewässer die früher mal ein Geheimtipp waren, heute könnte man fast trockenem Fußes über Boilies durchs Wasser laufen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also bei massiver Überfütterung durch angelegte Futterriffe gibt es nochmal ein ganz anderes Problem, oder auch noch nachfolgende Probleme mit Sauerstoffmangel ...
Gehört eigentlich verboten sowas, so nach der Regel:
Für jedes eingeworfene Futter muss der Anfütterer die gleiche Menge in sich reinstopfen. Als sichere Mengenbegrenzung eben, Brotzeit zählt natürlich auch..


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtige fallende Temps sind am schlimmsten!
> Aber schau wo das Wasser gerade noch am wärmsten ist, kühlt nicht überall gleich aus.
> Aquariumthermometer ist manchmal der Schlüssel


Danke für den Tipp. Dann laufe ich erstmal durch den Teich, bevor ich angele.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also bei massiver Überfütterung durch angelegte Futterriffe gibt es nochmal ein ganz anderes Problem oder auch noch nachfolgende Probleme mit Sauerstoffmangel ...


Absolut Richtig! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn. In vielen unserer Gewässer sind die Fischbestände viel geringer als bei euch, die Konkurrenz beim Fressen ist geringer und deshalb die Fische zurückhaltender.



Bullshit!


Hast du nicht vor zwei Seiten geschrieben von deinem Fluss, so voll Döbel dass man rüberlaufen kann?
So viele gibt es bei mir leider nicht.




Ukel schrieb:


> Döbel gibt es in bestimmten Abschnitten reichlich. So haben wir einen kleinen Verbindungskanal, der eine große Flussschleife abkürzt und bis vor ca. 3 Jahren einen breiten beruhigten Bereich direkt unterhalb des* Wehres bildete, in dem sich im Winter die Döbel sammelten. Die standen dort, in Größen bis ca. 45 cm, dicht an dicht, so dass man fast trockenen Fußes über deren Rücken das andere* Ufer hätte erreichen können. Auf eingeworfene Brotflocken reagierten die natürlich mit großen, tumultartigen Aktionen. Einziges Manko: dort herrscht Angelverbot
> Durch Umbaumaßnahmen *haben die guten Jungs aber nun ihr Winterdomizil verloren, so dass Sie sicherlich im beangelbaren Fluß auf mich warten, *ich werde es demnächst mal testen.



Ich gehe nicht davon aus dass es an den Döbeln liegt wenn du nichts fängst. Die unterscheiden sich von meinen hier nämlich nur durch ihren Aufenthaltsort.





Ukel schrieb:


> Ich habe schon häufig genug auch in brandenburgischen Gewässern geangelt, *Fressorgien wie dort *erlebst du bei unseren Fischen fast nie.
> Und Glückwunsch zu deiner todsicheren Döbelmethode, ich werde mich ebenfalls in diese Richtung hinarbeiten, war ja mein erster Winterversuch in unserem Gewässer, schreibst ja selber, dass du es dir in vielen Tagen erarbeitet hast.



Liegt bestimmt nicht daran dass die Fische in Brandenburg wohnen sondern daran dass es zufällig mal die richtige Stelle und/oder Methode war!
Das ist nämlich der springende Punkt und nicht wo man ist.

Erarbeiten ist richtig und wenn das mal geschafft hast, läuft es plötzlich wie ein Länderspiel!
Ales Andere sind Ausreden!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Melde mich zurück vom Wasser. Ich freu mich schon drauf, unseren Thread nachzulesen, aber als moderner Mensch platz ich erstmal holterdipolter einfach in die laufende Diskussion. 

Ich habe heute viel über unsere Definition von "Franzose sein" nachgedacht.
Wir verwenden es inzwischen absolut deckungsgleich mit dem unschönen "Schneider sein", und inzwischen trägt auch Franzosentum wie letzterer Begriff das Odium von Pech, Versagen, Schande und Misserfolg. *Nichts könnte falscher sein. *

Als @Andal hier einst den Begriff als ein Synonym für einen Angler, der keinen Fisch gefangen hat, vorschlug, hat er damit dafür plädiert, den schlechten Gefühlen die mit dem "Schneider sein" verbunden sind eine Absage zu erteilen. Ein "Franzose" ist hingegen ein Angler, der im Angesicht des trockenen Keschers heitere Gelassenheit, Freude am unendndlich komplexen Kaleidoskop der Natur und vor allem Genuss an all den kleinen und grossen Handlungen und Selbsttechniken, die letztendlich das Angeln ausmachen, an den Tag legt. 
Das war ein echter Paradigmenwechsel und ein wichtiger Moment für die Ükel-Identität (wenn es sowas gibt).
In dem Sinne möchte ich daran erinnern, wenn man mal nichts fängt, dann soll man danach streben, Franzose und kein Schneider zu sein- es sind zwei verschiedene Blickwinkel, Weltsichten auf den gleichen Sachverhalt: Ein feiner, aber wichtiger Unterschied.
Herzlich, 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hast was gefangen @Minimax ??


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Melde mich zurück vom Wasser. Ich freu mich schon drauf, unseren Thread nachzulesen, aber als moderner Mensch platz ich erstmal holterdipolter einfach in die laufende Diskussion.
> 
> Ich habe heute viel über unsere Definition von "Franzose sein" nachgedacht.
> Wir verwenden es inzwischen absolut deckungsgleich mit dem unschönen "Schneider sein", und inzwischen trägt auch Franzosentum wie letzterer Begriff das Odium von Pech, Versagen, Schande und Misserfolg. *Nichts könnte falscher sein. *
> 
> Als @Andal hier einst den Begriff als ein Synonym für einen Angler, der keinen Fisch gefangen hat, vorschlug, hat er damit dafür plädiert, den schlechten Gefühlen die mit dem "Schneider sein" verbunden sind eine Absage zu erteilen. Ein "Franzose" ist hingegen ein Angler, der im Angesicht des trockenen Keschers heitere Gelassenheit, Freude am unendndlich komplexen Kaleidoskop der Natur und vor allem Genuss an all den kleinen und grossen Handlungen und Selbsttechniken, die letztendlich das Angeln ausmachen, an den Tag legt.
> Das war ein echter Paradigmenwechsel und ein wichtiger Moment für die Ükel-Identität (wenn es sowas gibt).
> In dem Sinne möchte ich daran erinnern, wenn man mal nichts fängt, dann soll man danach streben, Franzose und kein Schneider zu sein- es sind zwei verschiedene Blickwinkel, Weltsichten auf den gleichen Sachverhalt: Ein feiner, aber wichtiger Unterschied.
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax



Sehr schön geschrieben!  Daumen hoch!

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast was gefangen @Minimax ??



Einen gab´s, in buchstäblich letzter Minute, mit viel, viel mehr Glück als Verstand. Hab schon die Marseillaise gesummt. Noch mal knapp davongekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe heute viel über unsere Definition von "Franzose sein" nachgedacht.
> Wir verwenden es inzwischen absolut deckungsgleich mit dem unschönen "Schneider sein", und inzwischen trägt auch Franzosentum wie letzterer Begriff das Odium von Pech, Versagen, Schande und Misserfolg. *Nichts könnte falscher sein. *



Irgendwie passt da aber was nicht:
Walton war bis 1643 Herren*schneider* und hat für die damalige Zeit sehr gut gefangen.
Insofern scheint mir da schon mal eine infame Invertierung des Schneiders ins Spiel gebracht worden zu sein.
Welcher räudige Mafioso war das? 

Wobei sich das sogar zu deiner Ausführung ergänzt, das Nichtgefangenhaben gelassen zu sehen.

Den Franzosen sehe ich jedoch auch kritsch, im Rahmen der europäischen Völker und Freundschaft.
Ich schätze Franzosen und will nicht nochmal die Spur einer Grundlage für Feindschaften, auch keine Diffamierung.


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bullshit!
> 
> 
> Hast du nicht vor zwei Seiten geschrieben von deinem Fluss, so voll Döbel dass man rüberlaufen kann?
> So viele gibt es bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich gehe nicht davon aus dass es an den Döbeln liegt wenn du nichts fängst. Die unterscheiden sich von meinen hier nämlich nur durch ihren Aufenthaltsort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liegt bestimmt nicht daran dass die Fische in Brandenburg wohnen sondern daran dass es zufällig mal die richtige Stelle und/oder Methode war!
> das ist nämlich der springende Punkt und nicht wo man ist.
> 
> Erarbeiten ist richtig und wenn das mal geschafft hast, läuft es plötzlich wie ein Länderspiel!
> Ales Andere sind Ausreden!


Ach herrje, da fühlt sich ja einer angefasst, aus einer eher spaßigen Bemerkung von mir mit zickigen Fischen hast du ja nun mal mit “Unfug“ weiter gemacht, also wundere dich nicht, wenns dann so weitergeht. 
Und bitte nicht wie Frühling alles verdrehen: die Döbel standen nicht in Fluss zum Drüberlaufen, sondern im Winterquartier im kleinen Kanal, im Fluss verteilen sie sich über viele Kilometer.
Und den Rest sehe ich ganz anders, schreibe aber jetzt nicht mehr dazu, weiß Essen gibt, Mahlzeit.


----------



## Waller Michel

Was ist denn im Moment hier los ? Irgendwie eine komische Grundstimmung ?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Irgendwie* passt da aber was nicht:



*Irgendwie* , mein Lieber, sind diese oder ähnliche Sätze ein rekurrierendes Element der Mehrzahl Deiner Posts. Hat das was mit nem Schlauby-Schlumpf-Ähnlichkeitswettbewerb zu tun oder hast Du wieder heimlich von der Cola genascht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Ach herrje, da fühlt sich ja einer angefasst, aus einer eher spaßigen Bemerkung von mir mit zickigen Fischen hast du ja nun mal mit “Unfug“ weiter gemacht, also wundere dich nicht, wenns dann so weitergeht.
> Und bitte nicht wie Frühling alles verdrehen: die Döbel standen nicht in Fluss zum Drüberlaufen, sondern im Winterquartier im kleinen Kanal, im Fluss verteilen sie sich über viele Kilometer.
> Und den Rest sehe ich ganz anders.....................




Zick' bitte nicht rum wie ne Diva !
Das war ja nunmal  Unfug von dir mit dem "paradiesischen Osten" un d darauf bezog ich mich.


Ukel schrieb:


> So ist es, bei uns sind die Fische ebenfalls oft zickig, sowas kennen die Angler aus dem paradiesischen Osten kaum



Daran liegt es sicher nicht wenn man nicht fängt.
Aber der Rasen ist beim Nachbarn ja immer grüner.    

Und von massenhaftem Döbelvorkommen in deinem Fluss hast du auch geschrieben und nicht ich.

Kannst du ja alles sehen wie du willst aber dann ist es eben falsch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Moment hier los ? Irgendwie eine komische Grundstimmung ?


Seit 17.01.2020 19:20  steht der Mond im Skorpion und die Sonne im Steinbock.
Zwei Meuchler und Rammbock, eine "perfekte" Stimmungslage für gewaltige Crashes mit aller Heftigkeit.

Sollten alle mal zwei Gänge zurückschalten, das Ego mit einer guten Hopfenbrause kühlen , und ab warten,
bis die Lage sich am Mo verändert und harmonisiert hat.  

Tschüss' bis denne!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Moment hier los ? Irgendwie eine komische Grundstimmung ?



Deine Schuld, Messermichi.     (SPAß)


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deine Schuld, Messermichi.     (SPAß)



Hab doch schon alle Messer ausgepackt .....esse Döbel und Schleie gleich so roh mit der Gabel 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Minimax, deine Zeilen treffen es auf den Punkt und du hast vollkommen Recht: Das schöne Bild von glücklichen nichts-fangenden Franzosen haben wir hier in Monatelanger Kleinarbeit erodiert und ins Gegenteil verkehrt. Lasst uns also lieber wieder zurückkehren und den Begriff wieder bewusster verwenden - nämlich dann, wenn er tatsächlich passig ist. Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt wieder unterscheiden zwischen schneidern und 'den Franzosen machen'. Danke für den kleinen Weckruf, lieber Mini!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab doch schon alle Messer ausgepackt .....esse Döbel und Schleie gleich so roh mit der Gabel
> 
> LG Michael



Super, so will ich das haben, wenn wir uns digital Mobben.


----------



## Jason

Mal ein Frage in die Runde. Bei meiner Telerute, es ist eine Silstar Tradition mit 3,85m, lässt sich die Endspitze nicht mehr einschieben. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich ohne rohe Gewalt das Problem beheben kann? Sprühöl habe ich schon probiert. Aber ohne Erfolg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zick' bitte nicht rum wie ne Diva !
> Das war ja nunmal  Unfug von dir mit dem "paradiesischen Osten" un d darauf bezog ich mich.
> 
> 
> Daran liegt es sicher nicht wenn man nicht fängt.
> Aber der Rasen ist beim Nachbarn ja immer grüner.
> 
> Und von massenhaftem Döbelvorkommen in deinem Fluss hast du auch geschrieben und nicht ich.
> 
> Kannst du ja alles sehen wie du willst aber dann ist es eben falsch.


Naja, was die Fischvorkomnen angeht, sind es für uns Westler durchaus paradiesische Verhältnisse, warum fahren wohl so viele dorthin zum Angeln?
lies mal auch was ich noch geschrieben hatte: dass ich mir Gedanken mache, woran es gelegen haben könnte.Aber das passt ja nun nicht zu deinem Gezicke
Und schön, dass du genau weißt, was richtig ist, ich gratuliere dir ganz herzlich


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sehr schön geschrieben!  Daumen hoch!





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax, deine Zeilen treffen es auf den Punkt und du hast vollkommen Recht: (..) Danke für den kleinen Weckruf, lieber Mini!



Vielen lieben Dank, Jungs, 
für den Zuspruch, und auch den anderen. Eigentlich sollte dieser Weichspül-Heiligenschein-Beitrag nur die Ouvertüre zu einem totalen Imba-Kinski-Rohrspatz-Mini-Diva-hat-wieder-einen-seiner-kleinen-Momente-nur-weil-er-wieder-fast-geschneidert-hätte-Rant werden, aber jetzt trau ich mich garnicht mehr...
Meine, eigene, ganz private und nur für mich gültige Meinung zum Thema fangen und nicht fangen ist ja ohnehin bekannt:


Minimax schrieb:


> *Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse(Klick). *



Aber ja, pädagogisch und philosophisch ist echtes Franzosentum besser, ich empfehle es.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, was die Fischvorkomnen angeht, sind es für uns Westler durchaus paradiesische Verhältnisse, warum fahren wohl so viele dorthin zum Angeln?




Na um das Angeln zu lernen  !?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax, deine Zeilen treffen es auf den Punkt und du hast vollkommen Recht: Das schöne Bild von glücklichen nichts-fangenden Franzosen haben wir hier in Monatelanger Kleinarbeit erodiert und ins Gegenteil verkehrt. Lasst uns also lieber wieder zurückkehren und den Begriff wieder bewusster verwenden - nämlich dann, wenn er tatsächlich passig ist. Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt wieder unterscheiden zwischen schneidern und 'den Franzosen machen'. Danke für den kleinen Weckruf, lieber Mini!


In meinen Augen ist das Franzosengetue was für Leute die jederzeit angeln gehen können und wo es nicht drauf ankommt. Mich wurmt es, nichts zu fangen (Wowereit!) Denn sonst gäbe es keinen Grund an sich und seinen Methoden zu arbeiten.
Von mir werdet ihr keine Marsellaise hören, keine Tricolore sehen und keinen Rohmilchkäse schmecken, ich Schneidere.

Wenn jemand das Französeln ohne Ehrgeiz mehr liegt ist das natürlich völlig okay, aber ich sehe im franzosentum diesbezüglich spätrömische Dekadenz und keinen Ausdruck höherer Ükelweihen

SCNR


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mal ein Frage in die Runde. Bei meiner Telerute, es ist eine Silstar Tradition mit 3,85m, lässt sich die Endspitze nicht mehr einschieben. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich ohne rohe Gewalt das Problem beheben kann? Sprühöl habe ich schon probiert. Aber ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Eine spontane Idee wäre, das vorletzte Teilstück im Übergangsbereich zu erwärmen (Föhn z.B.) in der Hoffnung, dass es sich etwas weitet und das innere Teilstück dann wieder beweglicher wird. Sonst fällt mir außer WD-40 und Co auch nichts ein.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn jemand das Französeln ohne Ehrgeiz mehr liegt ist das natürlich völlig okay, aber ich sehe im franzosentum diesbezüglich spätrömische Dekadenz und keinen Ausdruck höherer Ükelweihen



Ist doch vollkommen ok. Ich mag sowohl das Franzosentum, als auch die Tage, an denen man alles gibt und nach Höherem strebt. Aber ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir natürlich auch weit mehr angelzeitlerischen Spielraum, sonst würde es mir wohl auch eher wie dir gehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mal ein Frage in die Runde. Bei meiner Telerute, es ist eine Silstar Tradition mit 3,85m, lässt sich die Endspitze nicht mehr einschieben. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich ohne rohe Gewalt das Problem beheben kann? Sprühöl habe ich schon probiert. Aber ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mit nem Kofferraumdeckel einkürzen, ich helfe dir da gerne


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Eine spontane Idee wäre, das vorletzte Teilstück im Übergangsbereich zu erwärmen (Föhn z.B.) in der Hoffnung, dass es sich etwas weitet und das innere Teilstück dann wieder beweglicher wird. Sonst fällt mir außer WD-40 und Co auch nichts ein.


An erwärmen habe ich auch schon gedacht. Diesen Versuch werde ich mal in Erwägung ziehen. Danke.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich seit Freitag ein Magen und Endtopfproblem breit gemacht. Aber da uns die Pharmaindustrie mit guten
> Medikamenten überschüttet, habe ich die Sache gut im Griff. So konnte ich heute an meinem Bauprojekt weiter arbeiten und ich* habe dabei sogar 3 Würmer gefunden*.


Na dann bist Du ja fit für den Ansitz, jetzt wo Du die Würmer los bist. Spass Beiseite, versuch unbedingt ans Wasser zu kommen und pfeif auf den Pessimismus. Wenn Du glaubst, es geht nicht mehr, kommt irgendwo ein Biss daher- ich wünsch Dir viel Spass und Erfolg


----------



## Minimax

@rutilus69 ouh, was für herrliche Fische, herzliches Petri!


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Hesses Wasser aus dem Hahn über die Teile laufenlassen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit nem Kofferraumdeckel einkürzen, ich helfe dir da gerne



Sprühoel sollte man da sowieso nicht nehmen, enthält meistens Alkohol, wenn eher Silikonspray .....
Ich würde das äusere Teil mit dem Föhn warm machen, dann dehnt sich das ganze ein bisschen und müsste wieder gehen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Skott

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Aber gerne. Die Rute ist eine Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float in 3,60m.
> Die Pin Ist eine von den hier beliebten China - Pins.
> Ansonsten nix spannendes, 18er Schnur, 14er Haken und Vorfach und eine Stick - Pose. Als Köder kam die gute alte Brotflocke zum Einsatz.


Ganz lieben Dank Rutilus (ich würde dich ja gerne mit einem Vornamen ansprechen!?!)
Mit der Rute habe ich mir das fast gedacht, ich tendiere auch zur Aqualite, bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich die Sensor Float (10-35g) oder die Power Float (15-50g)  bei 3,90m Länge wählen soll?
Hast du einen Link für die sichere Beschaffung einer solchen China-Pin?
Danke für deine Mühe...


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn Du glaubst, es geht nicht mehr, kommt irgendwo ein Biss daher


Danke für die Aufmunterung mein Lieber. Dir erging es ja heute auch so, wie ich gelesen habe. Ich gebe mein bestes. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na um das Angeln zu lernen  !?


Möglicherweise, oder ihr schon vorhandenes Können mal ausgiebig zu genießen  

Ich amüsiere mich heute noch über den Exilberliner, der bei uns in den Verein eingetreten ist und feststellen musste, dass ihm hier die Fische nicht mehr so einfach an den Haken gingen


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> An erwärmen habe ich auch schon gedacht. Diesen Versuch werde ich mal in Erwägung ziehen. Danke.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Aber wie Michael schreibt: wirklich nur das äußere Teil

Oh und Mini: Petri zum Feierabend-Fisch, das hatte ich glaube ich ganz vergessen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Skott schrieb:


> Ganz lieben Dank Rutilus (ich würde dich ja gerne mit einem Vornamen ansprechen!?!)
> Mit der Rute habe ich mir das fast gedacht, ich tendiere auch zur Aqualite, bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich die Sensor Float (10-35g) oder die Power Float (15-50g)  bei 3,90m Länge wählen soll?
> Hast du einen Link für die sichere Beschaffung einer solchen China-Pin?
> Danke für deine Mühe...


€ 40,55  11%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tv9nB

Für die Pin würde ich eher eine leichtere Matche nehmen, aber wenn es eine daiwa float sein soll dann die Sensor float, 13' ist als länge iO

Bin nich rutilus aber die Fragen haben wir hier öfters


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Hesses Wasser aus dem Hahn über die Teile laufenlassen.


Hört sich gut an. Das probiere ich als erstes. Mit Wärme kann man viel bewegen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich amüsiere mich heute noch über den Exilberliner, der bei uns in den Verein eingetreten ist und feststellen musste, dass ihm hier die Fische nicht mehr so einfach an den Haken gingen



War bestimmt ein Westberliner. 

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole - die Fische unterscheiden sich nicht hüben und drüben.

Ich hab auch woanders geangelt und konnte keine Unterschiede im Verhalten feststellen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> € 40,55  11%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tv9nB
> 
> Für die Pin würde ich eher eine leichtere Matche nehmen, aber wenn es eine daiwa float sein soll dann die Sensor float, 13' ist als länge iO
> 
> Bin nich rutilus aber die Fragen haben wir hier öfters



Wie könnte es anders sein  habe die Rute in der 35 Gramm Version als 12' 
Ne sehr gute Rute gerade auch für leichte Strömung. ....musste mal gucken im Netz ,gibt da starke Preisunterschiede. 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War bestimmt ein Westberliner.


Jetzt hört doch mal alle beide auf und nehmt euch ein Zimmer, bitte.


----------



## Jason

Ich habe es auch vergessen zu erwähnen. Petri Heil @Minimax , @geomas  und @rutilus69  . 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal alle beide auf



Wenn er doch endlich verstehen würde dass ein Döbel ein Döbel ist, egal wo.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch vergessen zu erwähnen. Petri Heil @Minimax , @geomas  und @rutilus69  .
> 
> Gruß Jason




Da schließe ich mich an.

Werde heute ständig abgelenkt von den wichtigen Sachen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an.
> 
> Werde heute ständig abgelenkt von den wichtigen Sachen.


Das stimmt, man weiß gar nicht was man zuerst tun soll.


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War bestimmt ein Westberliner.
> 
> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole - die Fische unterscheiden sich nicht hüben und drüben.
> 
> Ich hab auch woanders geangelt und konnte keine Unterschiede im Verhalten feststellen.


Ich ja, allein die Fischmengen sind schon deutlich unterschiedlich, aber lassen wir es, führt uns eh nicht weiter.


----------



## Jason

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich ja, allein die Fischmengen sind schon deutlich unterschiedlich, aber lassen wir es, führt uns eh nicht weiter.


Du hast Recht. Das führt ins Nichts!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ost gegen West Diskussionen sind für meinen Geschmack nicht schön ! Wir sind ein Volk, das ist keiner besser oder schlechter. ....
Das sollte heutzutage kein Thema mehr sein?  Gibt überall tolle und nicht so tolle Menschen! 
Ich persönlich fühle mich da immer hin und her gerissen! Da mir der Osten sehr nahe ist!  Aber hier im Westen gibt es auch nette Menschen! 
Nur mal so eingeschoben ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen! 
Absolut friedlich gemeint! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich werde morgen doch wohl nicht zum Angeln kommen. Sch......!!!!!! Meine Schwiegertochter möchte unbedingt eine Hausgeburt machen und deshalb tobt bei uns das Chaos, da der Termin jetzt schon 5 Tage überfällig ist und alles in den Startlöchern steht. Und was noch viel schlimmer ist, danach muß ich mit der Oma ins Bett.


----------



## Tobias85

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen doch wohl nicht zum Angeln kommen. Sch......!!!!!! Meine Schwiegertochter möchte unbedingt eine Hausgeburt machen und deshalb tobt bei uns das Chaos, da der Termin jetzt schon 5 Tage überfällig ist und alles in den Startlöchern steht. Und was noch viel schlimmer ist, danach muß ich mit der Oma ins Bett.



Na dann schonmal alles Gute für morgen. Aber Bitte keine Küchenfotos, wenns raus ist!


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ost gegen West Diskussionen sind für meinen Geschmack nicht schön ! Wir sind ein Volk, das ist keiner besser oder schlechter. ....
> Das sollte heutzutage kein Thema mehr sein?  Gibt überall tolle und nicht so tolle Menschen!
> Ich persönlich fühle mich da immer hin und her gerissen! Da mir der Osten sehr nahe ist!  Aber hier im Westen gibt es auch nette Menschen!
> Nur mal so eingeschoben ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen!
> Absolut friedlich gemeint!
> 
> LG Michael


Ach Michael, was soll ich dazu sagen? ….. Es ist so wie es ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ost gegen West Diskussionen sind für meinen Geschmack nicht schön ! Wir sind ein Volk, das ist keiner besser oder schlechter. ....
> Das sollte heutzutage kein Thema mehr sein?  Gibt überall tolle und nicht so tolle Menschen!
> Ich persönlich fühle mich da immer hin und her gerissen! Da mir der Osten sehr nahe ist!  Aber hier im Westen gibt es auch nette Menschen!
> Nur mal so eingeschoben ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen!
> Absolut friedlich gemeint!
> 
> LG Michael




Du hast recht Micha.
Es ging nur Ostdöbel gegen Westdöbel.

Aber das Thema ist erledigt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn er doch endlich verstehen würde dass ein Döbel ein Döbel ist, egal wo.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen doch wohl nicht zum Angeln kommen. Sch......!!!!!! Meine Schwiegertochter möchte unbedingt eine Hausgeburt machen und deshalb tobt bei uns das Chaos, da der Termin jetzt schon 5 Tage überfällig ist und alles in den Startlöchern steht. Und was noch viel schlimmer ist, danach muß ich mit der Oma ins Bett.


Ach du Schreck. Ich hoffe ihr habt ne Hebamme. Oder machst du das?   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ne, das gäb eine Katastrophe, ich traue mir ja schon einiges zu aber wie heißt es doch so schön, Schuster bleib bei deinem Leisten. Und die Hebamme steht auch Gewehr bei Fuß.

Ich bastel im Moment lieber an kaputten Rollen, später davon mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich freue mich schon auf die ostdeutsche Schleiensaison.


----------



## Skott

Danke für die Infos an Kochtopf und Waller Michel!


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bin nich rutilus aber die Fragen haben wir hier öfters


Ich hätte den Link zur China- Pin jetzt sowieso nicht zur Hand gehabt. Danke fürs einspringen


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Moment hier los ? Irgendwie eine komische Grundstimmung ?


Ich kann es mir nur durch Vitamin D Mangel und die sonnenarmen, kurzen Tage erklären. Jedenfalls war der Ton schon deutlich angenehmer. als die letzten Tage. Nicht schön, dass einige meinen, den Pöbler geben zu müssen. Oder ist der Grat zwischen feiner Ironie und gefühltem Proletentum wirklich so dünn? Ich weiß es nicht!


----------



## Minimax

Also, so wars heute, die Götter sind meine Zeugen:
Ich war ja noch ganz zuversichtlich von dem Appetit der Jungs gestern (Fehler Nr.1: Döbel sind etwa so treu und verlässlich wie Damen, die Cheyenne oder mehrere "X" im Namen tragen), und weil sich so eine tolle Döbelbissdiskussion ergeben hat, fühlte ich mich präpariert, die verschiedenen Ansätze im Lichte des scheinbar guten Beissverhaltens zu testen.

Also bin ich an die Stelle von gestern gebraust, "aha, ist alles genau wie gestern, also erstmal füttern und aufbauen und wie gestern beginnen, hat ja prima geklappt, und die Bedingungen sind fast gleich.  _Naja, vielleicht ein bisschen frischer heute, oder fast sogar richtig kalt, ach egal_" (Fehler Nr. 2: Dieser Gedankengang war die perfekte Analogie zu:  "Eisberge? Machen sie sich nicht lächerlich, Mann, das Schiff ist unsinkbar. Ich bin im Rauchsalon und möchte nicht gestört werden.")
Und los gings. Erstmal ein-zwei Döbelchen locker nach meiner Standardmethode landen, ha, meine leichteste Übung (Gibt bestimmt gute Photos für die Wochenschau), ja, und dann mal ganz entspannt die Vorschläge der Ükels aus der Bissdiskussion testen, und heut abend ganz gönnerhaft rumpupen, was nun die beste Methode sei...

30 Minuten später war ich schon etwas irritiert, wo denn die Bisse -oder irgendein Zeichen von D-Aktivität bleiben. Pfiff auch irgendwie ein unangenehm kalter Wind. Aber läuft, jetzt fängt ja erst die Beisszeit von gestern an. (Fehler Nr. 3) 60 Minuten später war immer noch nichts passiert- Ok, dann heute lieber auf Entschneidern als Experiment gehen, mal sehen, man muss ja auch mal durchhalten, komisch, ist irgendwie so kalt an den Füssen ("Sir, das Wasser steht bereits im Maschinenraum" "Nerven sie nicht, die Kapelle soll weiterspielen")

Nach insgesamt 2 Stunden war die Katastrophe da: Durchgefroren (hatte Thermosohlen.Blindgnger erwischt und nicht reagiert), Nicht nur Fisch- sondern auch bisslos, keine Zigaretten mehr, Frühstücksfleisch fast alle, Moral auf dem Tiefpunkt, knurrender Magen, denn wer braucht schon Proviant für so ne kleine sichere Döbelei? 20 min bis Sonnenuntergang- und dann das Zusammenpacken mit klammen fingern, und nichts funktioniert mehr, und da hat sich die Montage im Futteral verhakt, und die Nase tropft, und es hätte doch so schön werden können und was ist nur schief gelaufen ("Weg da, raus mit den Bälgern, ich muss ins Rettungsboot").

Also, liebe Jungs, checkt das aus: Ich bin zum Döbelangeln voller _Zuversicht, Vertrauen und Theorien _gefahren, Ich habe nicht genau auf die _Bedingungen _geachtet, obwohl sie offen zutage lagen, und -das muss man sich mal vorstellen!- ich habe geglaubt nach einer Stunde (!) ohne D-Aktivität die Sache_ aussitzen zu können ohne irgendetwas zu ändern oder zu reagieren_, als ob ich 60pfündern am cassien nachstellen würde.
Ich habe tatsächlich alles falsch gemacht, was man als Döbelenthusiast falsch machen kann. Und deshalb ist mein unfehlbarer Plan mit 4 Schornsteinen und spielender Kapelle auf den Grund des Ozeans der Hybris gerauscht.






Ihr glaubt das ist witzig? Dann haltet Euch fest. Meine letzte Handlung an diesem Swim war heute das, was ich sonst immer als erstes mache(hab ja jestern ooch jut jefangen): DIe Wassertemperatur messen. Das fiel mir nach 2 Stunden nutzlosem Rumpixxelm am Wasser ein. 3,9 C. hmmm, komisch, warum hat heut nic gebissen? war doch alles gleich, ohhh, hoppla, gestern warns noch 4,7grad. Oha, hmmmm,. könnt vielleicht daran gelegen haben. Schade, das ich nicht wie jedes mal gleich zu Beginn gemessen habe, sondern eine ganze Sitzung bis in die Dämmerung für einen tiefgefrorenen Swim vergeudet habe!!!! *KLICK*

Es gibt aber noch ein happy (nicht gänzlich schändliches und absolut unverdientes) End, muss aber ersma Bier holen,
hg
Euer Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos an Kochtopf und Waller Michel!



Sorry sollte ein doppelt Zitat geben! 
Scheint zum Glück ja trotzdem angekommen zu sein 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die ostdeutsche Schleiensaison.


 Das tue ich auf die Gesamtdeutsche 
Wenn das Wetter sich so weiter entwickelt, können wir im März nach den Gründel -Blubber-Blasen suchen. .....freu 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, so wars heute, die Götter sind meine Zeugen:
> Ich war ja noch ganz zuversichtlich von dem Appetit der Jungs gestern (Fehler Nr.1: Döbel sind etwa so treu und verlässlich wie Damen, die Cheyenne oder mehrere "X" im Namen tragen), und weil sich so eine tolle Döbelbissdiskussion ergeben hat, fühlte ich mich präpariert, die verschiedenen Ansätze im Lichte des scheinbar guten Beissverhaltens zu testen.
> 
> Also bin ich an die Stelle von gestern gebraust, "aha, ist alles genau wie gestern, also erstmal füttern und aufbauen und wie gestern beginnen, hat ja prima geklappt, und die Bedingungen sind fast gleich.  _Naja, vielleicht ein bisschen frischer heute, oder fast sogar richtig kalt, ach egal_" (Fehler Nr. 2: Dieser Gedankengang war die perfekte Analogie zu:  "Eisberge? Machen sie sich nicht lächerlich, Mann, das Schiff ist unsinkbar. Ich bin im Rauchsalon und möchte nicht gestört werden.")
> Und los gings. Erstmal ein-zwei Döbelchen locker nach meiner Standardmethode landen, ha, meine leichteste Übung (Gibt bestimmt gute Photos für die Wochenschau), ja, und dann mal ganz entspannt die Vorschläge der Ükels aus der Bissdiskussion testen, und heut abend ganz gönnerhaft rumpupen, was nun die beste Methode sei...
> 
> 30 Minuten später war ich schon etwas irritiert, wo denn die Bisse -oder irgendein Zeichen von D-Aktivität bleiben. Pfiff auch irgendwie ein unangenehm kalter Wind. Aber läuft, jetzt fängt ja erst die Beisszeit von gestern an. (Fehler Nr. 3) 60 Minuten später war immer noch nichts passiert- Ok, dann heute lieber auf Entschneidern als Experiment gehen, mal sehen, man muss ja auch mal durchhalten, komisch, ist irgendwie so kalt an den Füssen ("Sir, das Wasser steht bereits im Maschinenraum" "Nerven sie nicht, die Kapelle soll weiterspielen")
> 
> Nach insgesamt 2 Stunden war die Katastrophe da: Durchgefroren (hatte Thermosohlen.Blindgnger erwischt und nicht reagiert), Nicht nur Fisch- sondern auch bisslos, keine Zigaretten mehr, Frühstücksfleisch fast alle, Moral auf dem Tiefpunkt, knurrender Magen, denn wer braucht schon Proviant für so ne kleine sichere Döbelei? 20 min bis Sonnenuntergang- und dann das Zusammenpacken mit klammen fingern, und nichts funktioniert mehr, und da hat sich die Montage im Futteral verhakt, und die Nase tropft, und es hätte doch so schön werden können und was ist nur schief gelaufen ("Weg da, raus mit den Bälgern, ich muss ins Rettungsboot").
> 
> Also, liebe Jungs, checkt das aus: Ich bin zum Döbelangeln voller _Zuversicht, Vertrauen und Theorien _gefahren, Ich habe nicht genau auf die _Bedingungen _geachtet, obwohl sie offen zutage lagen, und -das muss man sich mal vorstellen!- ich habe geglaubt nach einer Stunde (!) ohne D-Aktivität die Sache_ aussitzen zu können ohne irgendetwas zu ändern oder zu reagieren_, als ob ich 60pfündern am cassien nachstellen würde.
> Ich habe tatsächlich alles falsch gemacht, was man als Döbelenthusiast falsch machen kann. Und deshalb ist mein unfehlbarer Plan mit 4 Schornsteinen und spielender Kapelle auf den Grund des Ozeans der Hybris gerauscht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336188
> 
> 
> Ihr glaubt das ist witzig? Dann haltet Euch fest. Meine letzte Handlung an diesem Swim war heute das, was ich sonst immer als erstes mache(hab ja jestern ooch jut jefangen): DIe Wassertemperatur messen. Das fiel mir nach 2 Stunden nutzlosem Rumpixxelm am Wasser ein. 3,9 C. hmmm, komisch, warum hat heut nic gebissen? war doch alles gleich, ohhh, hoppla, gestern warns noch 4,7grad. Oha, hmmmm,. könnt vielleicht daran gelegen haben. Schade, das ich nicht wie jedes mal gleich zu Beginn gemessen habe, sondern eine ganze Sitzung bis in die Dämmerung für einen tiefgefrorenen Swim vergeudet habe!!!! *KLICK*
> 
> Es gibt aber noch ein happy (nicht gänzlich schändliches und absolut unverdientes) End, muss aber ersma Bier holen,
> hg
> Euer Minimax



Aber so ist wenigstens ein ganz toller Bericht draus gworden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich stelle gerade fest, das ich morgen im Edeka einkaufen wollte. Hoppla.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich stelle gerade fest, das ich morgen im Edeka einkaufen wollte. Hoppla.


GIB ALLES!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> GIB ALLES!



So ein Mist, ich hab mich glatt im Wochentag verhauen.


----------



## rutilus69

@Minimax So ist es manchmal. Aber wenigstens bist Du an der frischen Luft gewesen und müsstest nicht französisches Liedgut absingen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So ein Mist, ich hab mich glatt im Wochentag verhauen.



Das ist mir auch schon oft passiert! 
An der Ostsee oben haben hier und da auch paar Läden offen. ....hauptsächlich natürlich in der Saison 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mini hat heute Céline Dion angestimmt....


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So ein Mist, ich hab mich glatt im Wochentag verhauen.


Oder in der Stadt. Hier in Berlin sein st sicherlich irgendwo morgen ein Edeka offen


----------



## Jason

Ich glaub, ihm bleibt nur noch die Tanke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mini hat heute Céline Dion angestimmt....


Ich sehe ich mit Döbel in der Hand am Bug stehen und "ich bin der König der Welt!" In die untergehende Sonne brüllen ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich wohne auf dem ostdeutschen Land, da bleibt nur Fisch. Die Tankstellen haben nicht mal Nachtschalter.


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Oder in der Stadt. Hier in Berlin sein st sicherlich irgendwo morgen ein Edeka offen


Reve in Berlin sehr viel 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe ich mit Döbel in der Hand am Bug stehen und "ich bin der König der Welt!" In die untergehende Sonne brüllen ^^



Ich mit Dödel.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wohne in auf dem ostdeutschen Land, da bleibt nur Fisch. Die Tankstellen haben nicht mal Bachtschalter.


Schleie oder Döbel  ?

Grinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mit Dödel.


Das ist deinen ganz eigenen Vorlieben geschuldet, die ich nicht weiter kommentieren möchte. Jede jeck is annersder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist deinen ganz eigenen Vorlieben geschuldet, die ich nicht weiter kommentieren möchte. Jede jeck is annersder



Also dem Untergang der Welt mit einem Döbel in der Hand entgegen zu Segeln, ist sicherlich auf gleichem Level.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Also dem Untergang der Welt mit einem Döbel in der Hand entgegen zu Segeln, ist sicherlich auf gleichem Level.


Es war ein Dampfschiff! ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es war ein Dampfschiff! ^^



Ich weiß, wollte auch erst Dampfen schreiben, dann wären wir aber wieder bei Kiffen gelandet.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wollte auch erst Dampfen schreiben, dann wären wir aber wieder bei Kiffen gelandet.


Nix für ungut !

Ich bin ein sehr liberaler Mensch. .....jeder wie er mag  !!!!!!

LG


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mini hat heute Céline Dion angestimmt....



   



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe ich mit Döbel in der Hand am Bug stehen und "ich bin der König der Welt!" In die untergehende Sonne brüllen ^^



Die Analogie ist exakt, lieber Bruder, so wars auch bis ca. 1400- und ca. 1600 hing ich blaugefroren, aber immer noch besser aussehend als DiCaprio an nem Stück Treibgut, und hab dann losgelassen. Nicht umsonst ist die Titanic Katastrophe die Hybris-Urszene der Moderne.
Schade, ich hätte gerne heute die vielen interessanten Ansätze aus der Bissdiskussion getestet.


----------



## Tricast

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das tue ich auf die Gesamtdeutsche
> bdingt zum Einsatz kommenWenn das Wetter sich so weiter entwickelt, können wir im März nach den Gründel -Blubber-Blasen suchen. .....freu
> 
> LG Michael



Auf den März freue ich mich auch schon. Dann ist die Stippermesse gelaufen und Frau Hübner findet wieder Zeit mit mir an die Teiche zu fahren und die Ruten zu schwingen. Möchte dieses Jahr mal strukturierter ans Wasser fahren und nicht so Hals über Kopf und unvorbereitet. Ausserdem möchte ich endlich mal die Dosen mit Tulip öffnen und das Currypulver von Minimax probieren. Habe mittlerweile schon ein wunderschöne Avonpose an eine Match mit der Koreapin geklöppelt die im Graben unbedingt zum Einsatz kommen soll. Freut Euch auf das Jahr 2020, es wird bestimmt ein tolles Jahr, wir wollen alles dafür tun.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Auf den März freue ich mich auch schon. Dann ist die Stippermesse gelaufen und Frau Hübner findet wieder Zeit mit mir an die Teiche zu fahren und die Ruten zu schwingen. Möchte dieses Jahr mal strukturierter ans Wasser fahren und nicht so Hals über Kopf und unvorbereitet. Ausserdem möchte ich endlich mal die Dosen mit Tulip öffnen und das Currypulver von Minimax probieren. Habe mittlerweile schon ein wunderschöne Avonpose an eine Match mit der Koreapin geklöppelt die im Graben unbedingt zum Einsatz kommen soll. Freut Euch auf das Jahr 2020, es wird bestimmt ein tolles Jahr, wir wollen alles dafür tun.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Das klingt doch richtig systematisch! 
Drück dir jetzt schon die Daumen dafür! 

Ich werde Misstwürmer selbst sammeln. .mit Erde .....das ist top für Tincas 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wollte auch erst Dampfen schreiben, dann wären wir aber wieder bei Kiffen gelandet.


Verdammt. Und ich habe das auch noch ins Leben gerufen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Was ist das bitte? Zutiefst verstörend!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte? Zutiefst verstörend!


So breit bin ich doch gar nicht, oder warum sehe ich 30 Finger? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte? Zutiefst verstörend!


Überleg mal, wieviele Ruten könntest damit in einer Hand halten?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> So breit bin ich doch gar nicht, oder warum sehe ich 30 Finger?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das ist wohl der neue Hakenbinder von Browning?



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Überleg mal, wieviele Ruten könntest damit in einer Hand halten?



Auf der Titanic?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hi Jungs, was geht denn hier schon wieder ab? An welchem Dip habt Ihr gesnüffelt? Und überhaupt: Da ist man mal 6 Stunden nicht on und muss sich durch so viele Seiten lesen. Ich mache es kurz: Petri an alle Ükel und ein ganz besonderes Petri an Jason. Das wird schon was  morgen, ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil den Plötz- und Döbelfängern im Osten, Westen und sonstwo!

Den Rotaugen scheint die „Warmnwetterphase” ja ganz gut zu gefallen, wenn ich so sehe, was Ihr, @Wuemmehunter  und @rutilus69 , an schönen Plötz landen konntet.
Petri auch In Richtung @Minimax - so ein last-minute-Fischi ist schon ne feine Sache (fürs Ego).


----------



## geomas

Also mein erster Ansitz an dem kleinen See lief ganz zufriedenstellend. Die Angelstelle war frei, etwa 50m weiter waren zwei Angler laut auf einem Steg am Köderschmeißen, aber ich hatte durch etwas Gebüsch Sicht- und minimal Gehör-Schutz.

Die Angelstelle bot nur eine kleine freie Schneise in Richtung Wasser, deshalb kam die alte Swingtiprute zum Einsatz und nicht die Bombrute.

Hatte auf Bio-Mais aus dem Glas auch ziemlich schnell Bisse, leider ging zu häufig der Anhieb daneben.
Dann klappte es doch und ein schön gefärbter Plötz von knapp über 20cm kam an Land.
Nach weiteren Fehlbissen (und einem Tüddel) baute ich von Haarmontage auf ultrasimples Fixed-Paternoster („aufgeschnittene Schlaufe”) um und das Business-End bestand nun aus einem 10er Drennan Sweetcorn (zuvor irgendein kleinerer Hair-Rigger-Haken).
Als Gewicht diente ein Dropshot-Stabblei von etwa 5g.

Angefüttert habe ich nur recht sparsam und lose per Katapult und zwar Bio-Mais und etwas Curry-Tulip aus dem Tiefkühlschrank (Überbleibsel vom letzten 2019er Döbel-Trip).
#katapult - weil kürzlich das Thema aufkam: ich habe neulich ein günstiges kleines Katschi von Guru erstanden und dieses neigt bislang _gar nicht_ zum Vertüddeln des Korbs (durch verdrehte Gummis).

Mit dieser einfachen Montage konnte ich die Bißausbeute steigern. Es gab noch 5 weitere Plötz, ein kleiner von deutlich unter 20cm auf Curry-Tulip, die anderen bis knapp unter 30cm auf den relativ großen und von Farbe und Konsistenz her ansprechenden Bio-Mais.
Es hat Spaß gemacht, aml wieder die alte weiche Glasrute und Klicker-Klacker-Röllchen zu benutzen. 
Testweise habe ich auch ne Matche mit einer von Jasons wunderschönen Posen ausgebracht, aber der recht kräftige Wind ließ mich Hänger fürchten und die Rute samt Pose kam zurück ins Futteral.


_KNACK!!! _hat es dann beim Zusammenpacken auch noch gemacht - zum Glück keine Rute oder eine der handgefertigten Posen, aber der eigentlich superrobuste Kescherstiel verabschiedete sich beim Trockenwedeln des Keschernetzes - vermutlich hat der Stab irgendwann unbemerkt einen mitbekommen.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 - die Daumen am Ükel-Stammtisch werden kollektiv für Deinen morgigen Ansitz gedrückt - ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht und bin zuversichtlich, daß Du den einen oder anderen Friedfisch einer Begutachtung unterziehen kannst.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für den Bericht Georg, dann hat sich der Biomais ja tatsächlich gelohnt.  Schade um den Kescherstab, aber was solls, an denen hängt man ja in der Regel nicht so sehr wie am restlichen Gerät.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas -Petri zu den Plötzen,netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Jason

Danke @geomas 
Ihr motiviert mich alle so. Schauen wir mal was geht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Tut mir leid um deinen Kescher @geomas 
Aber wieder ein schöner Bericht! 
Petri natürlich! 
Curry Tulip ......hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 
Muss ich auch unbedingt mal testen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Curry Tulip ......hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können
> Muss ich auch unbedingt mal testen


Einer der wenigen Köder, wo man sich nach dem Anködern die Finger ablecken mag.


----------



## geomas

Nachtrag zu meinem kurzen Bericht: den Bio-Mais aus dem Glas habe ich „ohne weitere Zusätze” verwendet. 
Als Ersatz für den Kescherstiel hab ich soeben das Modell von Gardner bestellt und werde berichten, wenn der Stiel da ist und probiert wurde.


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Der Biomais ist wirklich gut, finde ich auch! 
Bin schon gespannt im Sommer was dort unsere Karpfen zu sagen am Haar 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @geomasBin schon gespannt im Sommer was dort unsere Karpfen zu sagen am Haar


Da kann ich nur die "Grillmaiskolben" empfehlen. Bei weitem nicht so hart, wie die Trockenwaren, aber deutlich fester, als das Zeug aus der Dose und sehr süß im Aroma. Gibt es paarweise im Supermarkt. Als Köder ideal!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur die "Grillmaiskolben" empfehlen. Bei weitem nicht so hart, wie die Trockenwaren, aber deutlich fester, als das Zeug aus der Dose und sehr süß im Aroma. Gibt es paarweise im Supermarkt. Als Köder ideal!


Also der Bionais verhält sich da ähnlich wie der Angelmais für mein Empfinden ....der ist auf jeden Fall auch zumindest etwas fester als der normale aus der Dose. ....hält auf jeden Fall gut am Haken und Haar


----------



## Minimax

Der Rest ist ohne Gags schnell erzählt.
Ich hab eingesehen wie blöde meine Aktion war, und wollte dann nach Haus, denn erstens war ich frustriert, zweitens hat das Temperaturergebnis mir wenig Hoffnung auf besseres gemacht, und schliesslich war Sonnenuntergang in ner halben Stunde, also Knickiloses Angeln noch ca. 1-1,5 Stunden möglich, aber nicht erstrebenswert.

Seltsamerweise hab ich dann gegen den eigentlich Vorsatz der Vernunft doch nochmal meinen Ausweichswim, den mit der Brücke, ihr kennt ihn angesteuert: Es war eine Mischung aus Trotz, und Hoffnung, und ehrlich gesagt wollte ich nach den tollen Döbelgesprächen hier in den letzten Tagen auch nicht mit leeren Händen dastehen. Ich weiss, ist doof und unvernünftig, und keiner verlangt es, aber so wars nunmal.
Und: Etwas über ne Stunde hatte ich ja noch, und auch ein bisschen Tulip, und wenn der Plan flöten geht, dann muss man halt auch mal planlos handeln. Also los, auf an die kleine Brückenstelle, die ich seit Monaten nicht besucht hatte.

Da erwartete mich gleich ein böse Überraschung. Ich sitze immer auf einer dieser kleinen Betontreppen neben der Brücke, und kann dort gut mein Tackle organisieren. Aber, irgendwelche Wandalen hatten direkt dort Christbaumkugeln hingeworfen und zertrampelt- die ganzen Stufen waren voller Nadelspitzer Glasscherben. Hat mich (Bei diesem Bericht spielt zeit ne Grosse Rolle) bestimmt ne Viertelstunde gekostet, dass alles in nen Müllsack zu packen, und meine Dicken Thermohandschuhe sind nun ruiniert und zerschlitzt. Aber Währenddessen habe ich erstens die Temperatur gemessen: 4,6 Grad- Der gleiche Fluss, nur wenige Kilometer entfernt, ein ziemlicher Unterschied. Ausserdem habe  ich während der ärgerlichen Räumaktion (mal ehrlich, wer kommt auf so eine superidee Christbaumkugeln in der Natur zu zerdeppern?) quasi über die Schulter ohne auf den mir vertrauten Swim zu achten immer mal wieder angefüttert.
Und endlich konnt ich aufbauen, montieren und auswer- nein, konnt ich nicht: In der Mitte meiner Notfallstelle Schwamm ein riesenast, perfekt in Position gehalten von geflochtener Schnur, die von der alten Überhängenden Eiche (oder was auch immer) herabhing.

Was stimmt eigentlich nicht mit den Menschen? Mein Swim ist ne Deponie für Christbaumkugelscherben, und ein Spinnfischergenie hat einen Geflochtene-Maibaum in die Mitte des Swims gepflanzt? Zum Verständnis: DIe Stelle ist nicht der Rhein oder so, das ist eine kleine, baumumstandene und überdachte Höhle, im Sommer ists ein "green Tunnel" wie die Flyboys sagen, man kann nicht vorbei werfen. Swim kaput. Muss ich mal mit ner Grob-Schiffsheberute und Riesendrilling beseitigen. Vielen lieben Dank, unbekannter Kollege.

Also musste ich mich von meiner behaglichen Treppe (Inzwischen war die Sonne untergegangen) ins Gestrüpp zu der Radkappen-Stelle schlagen. Inzwischen war ich fertig und hab mich einfach nur in den kalten nassen Matsch gelegt, es war ein kleines Stück Dagobah, nur in kalt und noch Matschiger.. Und ehrlich gesagt hab ich die verflixte Montage rausgefeuert, 10Hayabusa, durchgebunden auf 18er, irgendne Bomb am Jenziwirbel gestoppt mit nem No1- und es war kalt und dunkel und scheixxe und ich wollte nach haus und brauchte ne kippe, und dunkel wurd's auch..
Nach 10 minuten hab ich eingeholt und da sah ich das:





Entschuldigt die Schlechte Qualität, aber das ist ein seltenes, lehrreiches Bild:* Ich bin sicher der schlechteste Döbelmann von dem ihr gehört habt Klick,* aber das, Gentlemen, ist ein Tulipwürfel der von einem Döbel attackiert wurde, oder ich will in der Hölle schmoren. Ich habe Gegenbilder von Würfeln, die von Kleinis bepickt wurden.
Gut, verkaxxter Biss ist verkaxxter Biss, aber die Johnnies sind aktiv in dem Swim- das bestätigte auch der nächste nicht verwandelte Bliderbuch-Biss, weil ich grade in die bizarre Selbstvorstellung unseres neuesten Exemplars der Ükelmenagerie vertieft war ( huhu, Arschey, Du hast mich mit deiner jämmerlichen Trollerei einen entscheidenden Fisch an einem harten Tag gekostet-viel Spass beim Stöbern und Posten).

Und dann kam endlich der erlösende Biss und mein Anschlag (Ich muss nochmal die Matschigkeit der Stelle betonen, ich wälzte mich wie ein Tier in der feuchten, stinkenden Finsternis)  und achdujemineh, da war ein kleiner aber wütender Döbel, der diesen selbstverschuldet reichlich schlechtgelaufenen Tag gerettet hat.






Jetzt müsst ich wieder ne Wall of Text produzieren, um meine Empfindungen bei diesem so wichtigen Fisch zu beschreiben. Aber ich glaube, er  und die Bisse des kleinen Dagobah Sims zeigen sehr deutlich was für ein toller Tag es heute hätte werden können, wenn ich nur etwas mehr auf Zack gewesen wäre- oder zumindest nicht offensichtliche Fehler vermieden hätte.
Ich hab dann ganz schnell gepackt und hab mich vom Wasser geschlichen. Ich weiss, man sagt "Zielfisch ist Zielfisch" oder "Ende gut, alles gut" aber das ists nicht. Der wirklich schöne und für seine Grösse wirklich schön messingfarbene Erlösungsfisch ist heute nicht der Lohn des Tüchtigen, sondern Ich-bin-nur-ein-kleiner-Hunweis-was-heute-,öglich gewesen wäre..

Ja, so war mein Tag am Wasser.. mit ganz ganz viel Glück und nem Zwinkern der Flussgöttin grade mal die Kurve gekriegt,
herzlich, Euer
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax- Petri zum Döbel ,interessanter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Also mein erster Ansitz an dem kleinen See lief ganz zufriedenstellend.



Petri lieber Geo, eine schöne Strecke propperer (!) Plötzen an einem Deiner geliebten kleinen Stillgewässer. Und Kescher sind so unsexy, das ein Verlust nicht zählt- vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht

#Currytulip


Andal schrieb:


> Einer der wenigen Köder, wo man sich nach dem Anködern die Finger ablecken mag.


Du bist wahrhaft unerschrocken. Curry mag ich nicht, Tulip verabscheue ich. Die Kombi macht mich fertig. Der Tulip Glibber, das stechende Curry das sich in den Fingernägeln absetzt, der Schmadder auf dem Tackle, der Dunst wenn ich am Wasser den Köderbeutel öffne.. es ist ganz, ganz Schlimm für mich-
Eigentlich die Ironie des Jahrhunderts, wenn mans recht bedenkt, Meine Ganze Angelei ist auf Currytulip aufgebaut, aber es bringt mich buchstäblich zum würgen.

Ich bin sehr beeindruckt. Was übrigens ganz lecker ist, ist das für Köderzwecke ungeeignte echt Corned Beef, wenn mans in der Pfanne leicht anröstet,


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos Currytulip:
(Ersma danke für die Berichte und Petri Heil an @geomas  und @rutilus69 !)
Ich hatte gestern erstmals Speisestärke statt Maismehl/Polenta verwendet. Mir fiel auf, dass ich deutlich mehr Curry zum einfärben der Würfel brauche (zum Würfeln habe ich den Nicer Dicer [kauft Nicer Dicer!] meiner Frau benützt, endlich hat ein weiteres gekauftes und dem Vergessen anheim gefallenes Küchengerät seine Bestimmung gefunden, er kommt mit zwei verschiedenen Würfelgrößen daher) als bei Maismehl, ich musste sogar Kurkurma hinzufügen weil mein Curry leer wurde. Dafür hielten die Würfel super am Haken und die Sauerei an Händen und Tackle hielt sich in Grenzen, das Ganze war deutlich weniger schmierig und ist deutlich Preiswerter als Maismehl.
Da hat @Tobias85 was wirklich gutes empfohlen


----------



## Tobias85

Schön geschrieben Mini, und man sieht es mal wieder: Ausdauer zahlt sich aus


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir fiel auf, dass ich deutlich mehr Curry zum einfärben der Würfel brauche



Maismehl = gelb, Stärke = weiß, deswegen vielleicht? Aber Aroma sollte ja bei gleicher Menge Curry das gleiche sein


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Maismehl = gelb, Stärke = weiß, deswegen vielleicht? Aber Aroma sollte ja bei gleicher Menge Curry das gleiche sein


Denke ich, zudem ist die Stärke feiner und hat damit ne größere Oberfläche... keine Ahnung, wichtig ist  dass es prima geklappt hat


----------



## Tobias85

Dit freut mich


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - danke für Deinen Bericht. Müll aller Art am Wasser nervt wirklich. Rutschige Ufer auch, aber das ist wohl im Gegensatz zum Müll ne Art Reife-Prüfung für Angler durch die Flußgötter (hoffentlich war das jetzt nicht zu religiös).
Cornedbeef (das aus der Dose) esse ich richtig gerne auf Brot. Und mit dem FF von Tulip hab ich keine Probleme, esse das Zeugs auch ganz gerne, allerdings nicht mit Curry. 

@Kochtopf - hmm, da Polenta und Currypulver vom Restpostenmarkt bislang ganz gut bei meinen Tulip-Experimenten funktioniert hat (keine Sauerei, kein Schmierkram) bleib ich wohl erstmal dabei.
Nicer Dicer war mir unbekannt - wieder was gelernt - danke! Aber ich hab ja meine Gitterchen für die Tuilp-Würfelung.
Bei der Gardner Landing-Net-Handle-Bestellung hab ich an Dich gedacht - aber Du bist ja zufrieden mit Deinem Sensas-Kescherstock, oder?
Das Ding hat übrigens 44€ und ein paar extra-Cent gekostet bei freiem Versand - AD ist bei manchen Sachen wirklich erstaunlich billig.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - danke für Deinen Bericht. Müll aller Art am Wasser nervt wirklich. Rutschige Ufer auch, aber das ist wohl im Gegensatz zum Müll ne Art Reife-Prüfung für Angler durch die Flußgötter (hoffentlich war das jetzt nicht zu religiös).
> Cornedbeef (das aus der Dose) esse ich richtig gerne auf Brot. Und mit dem FF von Tulip hab ich keine Probleme, esse das Zeugs auch ganz gerne, allerdings nicht mit Curry.
> 
> @Kochtopf - hmm, da Polenta und Currypulver vom Restpostenmarkt bislang ganz gut bei meinen Tulip-Experimenten funktioniert hat (keine Sauerei, kein Schmierkram) bleib ich wohl erstmal dabei.
> Nicer Dicer war mir unbekannt - wieder was gelernt - danke! Aber ich hab ja meine Gitterchen für die Tuilp-Würfelung.
> Bei der Gardner Landing-Net-Handle-Bestellung hab ich an Dich gedacht - aber Du bist ja zufrieden mit Deinem Sensas-Kescherstock, oder?
> Das Ding hat übrigens 44€ und ein paar extra-Cent gekostet bei freiem Versand - AD ist bei manchen Sachen wirklich erstaunlich billig.


Mit Polenta bzw Maismehl ist es ja auch völlig takko, wir reden hier nicht von riesigen Unterschieden aber Stärke habe ich immer zu Hause und ist im ländlichen Bereich leichter aufzutreiben (und eben was billiger), insofern ist eine Alternative, die etwas fester wird als Maismehl. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 

Meinst du den Twistlock Kescherstiel von Gardner? Drennan hat ja sowas ähnliches. Mit dem Sensas Stab bin ich zufrieden, für finstere Nacht am Steilufer und Stillgewässer mit Mastkarpfen, aber nichts für die mobile Tour, zumal er fürs rausziehen und nicht  -heben  gemacht ist und sich durchbiegt. An deinen Erfahrungen des Stiels bin ich sehr interessiert


----------



## Andal

Tulip, oder SPAM, schneide ich mit einem Stück Schnur. Dadurch wird die Oberfläche der Schnitte rauer, als mit einem Messer und nimmt Aromaten besser an. Ist wie beim Böhmischen Knödel - mit Schnur geschnitten nimmt er mehr Soße auf.

Zum Kescherstil. Ich habe ja jetzt u.a. den Zebco Cool Senkenstab in 3m. Sehr robust - der sollte mich einige Zeit aushalten. Dafür kacken jetzt bevorzugt die Kescherköpfe ab. Da muss ich auch noch was ähnlich solides finden, das nicht gleich in Richtung HD Karpfenkescher geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Tulip, oder SPAM, schneide ich mit einem Stück Schnur. Dadurch wird die Oberfläche der Schnitte rauer, als mit einem Messer und nimmt Aromaten besser an. Ist wie beim Böhmischen Knödel - mit Schnur geschnitten nimmt er mehr Soße auf.
> 
> Zum Kescherstil. Ich habe ja jetzt u.a. den Zebco Cool Senkenstab in 3m. Sehr robust - der sollte mich einige Zeit aushalten. Dafür kacken jetzt bevorzugt die Kescherköpfe ab. Da muss ich auch noch was ähnlich solides finden, das nicht gleich in Richtung HD Karpfenkescher geht.


Guck mal bei Korum, mit dem Kescherkopf bin ich högschdzufrieden


----------



## daci7

Puhhhhh Leute Leute Leute  ... ich habs geschafft!
Nach ungelogen einer Woche (!!!) bin ich wieder auf dem neusten Ükelstand. Der Ükel rast - da komme ich bei meiner kurzen facetime nicht hinterher... 
Ich habe unterwegs diverse likes hinterlassen, bleibe aber nich einige petris schuldig ... ich hätte mir Notizen machen sollen bei der Lektüre... allen die am Wasser waren und etwas gegangen haben (oder auch nicht) jedenfalls ein herzliches Petri! Fühlt euch gedrückt meine Lieben   

Ich wollte zu so vielen unterwegs meinen Senf dazu geben, will aber nicht die ganzen alten Kamellen wieder hochholen.

Ich komme diesen Monat leider nicht mehr raus,  genieße aber darum umso mehr eure Frontberichte und sehne mich nach der Zeit in der ich endlich wieder mit schmierigen Fingern und zittrigen Händen unscharfe Bilder von kleinen Fischen machen darf 

In diesem Sinne- zieht was raus Männer!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Minimax 
Sehr interessanter Bericht! 
Deine Aufregung mit dem Müll kann ich gut verstehen, ich rege mich über soetwas auch immer maßlos auf ! Im Endeffekt bin auch ich immer der ,der es dann wegräumt ! Sauerei trotzdem! 

@Andal 
Hattest du zufällig mal eine Kochausbildung gemacht?  Du kennst dich mit Kochen etc immer super gut aus? 

@An alle 
Wenn ihr das Curry Aroma nicht zu stark haben wollt aber die Farbe ,kann man das gut mit Kurkuma erreichen. ....weniger starkes Aroma aber viel Farbe .


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,was ich noch in eigener Sache berichten möchte ist 
Ich hatte ja vor im Sommer auf eine Insel im Rhein zu fahren um zu Angeln !
Nennt sich die Rettbergsaue und ist im Rhein zwischen Wiesbaden und Mainz .
Dort haben mein Vater und mein Onkel als Kind schon geangelt und gezeltet .
Mein Onkel ist bis zu seinem Tod dort im Sommer immer wieder regelmäßig angeln gegangen. ...also schon fast Familientradition 
Früher war dort immer Anleinpflicht für Hunde, was auch für meinen Geschmack total in Ordnung geht! 
Jetzt, jetzt haben Sie Hunde dort komplett verboten. .....
Also umsonst gefreut! Ich kann Zuhause bleiben! So ein Shit !!!!!
Es wird alles immer weniger was man darf !!

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich kann Zuhause bleiben! So ein Shit !!!!!



Oh Shit.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh Shit.



Ja wirklich sehr schade !
So schön wie es mit Hund sein kann, gerade am Wasser !
Die Einschränkungen sind leider auch nicht ohne! 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Leute, ich hab gerade ein Problem. Soll ich jetzt den ganzen Ückel (letzten 20 Seiten) aufarbeiten oder doch an lieber an meinen geliebten Angelteich gehen? Ich mach`s so. Der Ückel kann warten, die Rotaugen nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

yukonjack schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab gerade ein Problem. Soll ich jetzt den ganzen Ückel (letzten 20 Seiten) aufarbeiten oder doch an lieber an meinen geliebten Angelteich gehen? Ich mach`s so. Der Ückel kann warten, die Rotaugen nicht.


Oder beim Ansitz lesen 
Wenn du die Made am Haken weg lässt, kannst du in Ruhe lesen 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax, @geomas: Petri zu Euren gestrigen Fischen und Danke für die Berichte dazu. Ist schon der Hammer, wie der Ükelschwarm ständig draußen ist und fängt. Ich bin heute mit Mrs. Wuemmehunter unterwegs. Ziel ist der Barbenfluss, den ich mir mal genauer ansehen will.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax, @geomas: Petri zu Euren gestrigen Fischen und Danke für die Berichte dazu. Ist schon der Hammer, wie der Ükelschwarm ständig draußen ist und fängt. Ich bin heute mit Mrs. Wuemmehunter unterwegs. Ziel ist der Barbenfluss, den ich mir mal genauer ansehen will.



Barbenfluss das klingt doch prima! 
Nehme aber an ,das du heute nur die Lage inspizieren möchtest ? Oder willst du die Rute mitnehmen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Waller Michel: Nur der die Lage sondieren. Aber das Flüsschen sieht auf den ersten Blick  sehr gut aus.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Polenta bzw Maismehl ist es ja auch völlig takko, wir reden hier nicht von riesigen Unterschieden aber Stärke habe ich immer zu Hause und ist im ländlichen Bereich leichter aufzutreiben (und eben was billiger), insofern ist eine Alternative, die etwas fester wird als Maismehl. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> 
> Meinst du den Twistlock Kescherstiel von Gardner? Drennan hat ja sowas ähnliches. Mit dem Sensas Stab bin ich zufrieden, für finstere Nacht am Steilufer und Stillgewässer mit Mastkarpfen, aber nichts für die mobile Tour, zumal er fürs rausziehen und nicht  -heben  gemacht ist und sich durchbiegt. An deinen Erfahrungen des Stiels bin ich sehr interessiert



Ähh, also das als „Specialist Extending Landing Net Handle” firmierende Teil von Gardner meine ich: 3m ausgezogen, Transportlänge stattliche 1,75m - für mich kein Problem.
Der gestern geknackte Stab/Stiel war der von Andal empfohlene Zebco Cool Senkstab, der eigentlich einen äußerst robusten Eindruck macht. Wie gesagt, der hat vermutlich (bei Dunkelheit?) „einen wegbekommen”, sonst wäre der nicht weggeknackt.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Hattest du zufällig mal eine Kochausbildung gemacht?  Du kennst dich mit Kochen etc immer super gut aus?
> Nur Gerneesser. Das hat sich einfach so ergeben - auch weil meine Exen es so gar nicht konnten.





geomas schrieb:


> Der gestern geknackte Stab/Stiel war der von Andal empfohlene Zebco Cool Senkstab, der eigentlich einen äußerst robusten Eindruck macht. Wie gesagt, der hat vermutlich (bei Dunkelheit?) „einen wegbekommen”, sonst wäre der nicht weggeknackt.


Du zerstörst gerade meine Hoffnungen, endlich mal was robustes gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Tobias85

Fotos, Stephan, wir wollen Fotos!


----------



## Minimax

@geomas


----------



## geomas

^ wie meinen?
Huhu?
Bin mit der Bedeutung von Smilies, Emoticons jetzt nicht so bewandert.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ wie meinen?
> Huhu?
> Bin mit der Bedeutung von Smilies, Emoticons jetzt nicht so bewandert.


Alles prima, mein lieber, kein Problem


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mal ein Frage in die Runde. Bei meiner Telerute, es ist eine Silstar Tradition mit 3,85m, lässt sich die Endspitze nicht mehr einschieben. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich ohne rohe Gewalt das Problem beheben kann? Sprühöl habe ich schon probiert. Aber ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Leg das mal ein paar Minuten in warmes Wasser. 
Versuch es dann nochmal.


----------



## rutilus69

Was soll ich sagen, so gut wie es gestern lief, lief es heute schlecht am Wasser. 
Aber fangen wir vorne an.
Meine Frau bemerkte heute morgen, dass mich eine gewisse Unruhe plagte und meinte, dass ich doch trotz des trüben Wetters angeln gehen sollte. Wahrscheinlich wollte sie auch nur ihre Ruhe haben   
Also schnell das Zeug zusammengesucht und ab an den Kanal. Es war grau und ungemütlich, aber mit der gelben Sonnenbrille und einem Becher mit heißem Tee fühlte es sich schon besser an 
Ein bisschen angefüttert und ab mit der Montage und Wasser. Und dann war Ruhe angesagt. Absolute Ruhe. Kein Tupfer, kein wandern der Pose. Nix. Nada. Nothing.
Ich habe alles probiert, Tiefe und Köder gewechselt, aber nichts wollte helfen. 
Den einzigen zarten Biss habe ich verpennt, weil ich abgelenkt würde. Es gehört aber auch verboten, dass da ein sehr ansehnliches weibliches Wesen in engem Sportdress an der Bank gegenüber Dehnungsübungen macht. . Als ich den Blick wieder auf die Pose lenkte, sah ich sie - also die Pose - ganz gemütlich wieder auftauchen. Ich habe mich dann zwar noch redlich bemüht, aber wie wir alle wissen: Mühe allein reicht nicht 
Kalt wurde es mir dann auch also habe ich eingepackt und bin mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht nach Hause gefahren. Franzosenturm im besten Sinne


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich stelle gerade fest, das ich morgen im Edeka einkaufen wollte. Hoppla.



Dann bring mir ein paar Brötchen mit........


----------



## Jason

Sitze gerade am Teich und hier tut sich wirklich was. Später mehr dazu. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sitze gerade am Teich und hier tut sich wirklich was. Später mehr dazu.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Zieh was raus!


----------



## Minimax

Ich sehe schon, heute ist in ganz ÜK Laschzoc... ähm Entspannungstag angesagt. Herrlich Jungs einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Unser Gast von Gestern, der hier über die Tötung von Fischen diskutieren wollte, hat jetzt einen eigenen Thread über das Thema eröffnet und " Uns " auch benannt! 
Zuerst wollte ich Ihm nochmal paar Sätze dazu schreiben, habs der Frieden willen allerdings gelassen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@Waller Michel Da hast du gut mit getan, hatte schon die gleiche Idee. Da aber bis jetzt auch kein anderer einen Kommentar dazu geäußert hat sollten wir es einfach abhaken.


----------



## yukonjack

So, zurück vom Wasser. War alles recht entspannt. Eine kleine Brasse und ne noch kleinere Rotfeder. Aber das Wetter war top.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Hecht100+ 
Das selbe habe ich auch gedacht  auf den Thread hat das Forum gewartet 

@yukonjack 
Petri zu den Fischen ! Bei dem Wetter ist jeder Fisch gut !


LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich war nicht Angeln da zu wenig Zeit und null Zeit für Vorbereitung. 
Deshalb nur ne kleine Tour de Matschepampe quer durch die Pampa. 
War auch schön.


----------



## Tobias85

Oh Minimax, solch hübsche Gewässer hast du uns bisher vorenthalten? Viel Erfolg

Und @yukonjack: Herzliches Petri!


----------



## feederbrassen

@ Minimax, sieht schön entspannt aus


----------



## Hering 58

@yukonjack-Petri zu den Fischen ! Bei dem Wetter hat es auch Spaß gemacht !


----------



## geomas

Danke an @rutilus69  für den Super-Bericht! 
Das „Sichbereitwilligablenkenlassen” ist doch integraler Bestandteil des Franzosentums im Ükel-Sinne, oder?


----------



## geomas

Oh ja, das sieht in der Tat gemütlich aus beim Sprtsfrnd Minimax! 
Notiz an mich selbst: wer bereits auf dem Boden sitzt, kann nicht im Matsch ausrutschen.
Und @Tobias85  - vermutlich handelt es sich nicht um ein unbekanntes Gewässer, es trägt wohl lediglich das graue Winterkostüm.

Bin schon gespannt, wie der See (von gestern) sich Ende Juni präsentiert.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Oh ja, das sieht in der Tat gemütlich aus beim Sprtsfrnd Minimax!
> Notiz an mich selbst: wer bereits auf dem Boden sitzt, kann nicht im Matsch ausrutschen.


Doch doch, beim Aufstehen- hab ich gehört


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Danke an @rutilus69  für den Super-Bericht!
> Das „Sichbereitwilligablenkenlassen” ist doch integraler Bestandteil des Franzosentums im Ükel-Sinne, oder?


Jedenfalls interpretiere ich es so


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, nun bin ich auch wieder zurück von meiner Gewässer-Erkundungstour an der Leine. Das die Leine Barben beherbergt, kann man nicht selten in den Hitparaden von R&R, F&F usw. nachlesen. Da ich in Lehrte bei Hannover arbeite, ist der Fluss für mich vergleichsweise gut erreichbar und das sogar mit dem Zug (ich bin ja inzwischen überzeugter Bahnfahrer), da das Leinetal bahntechnisch gut erschlossen ist und das gilt von Göttingen bis Neustadt Rübenberge.
Heute habe ich mir verschiedene Swims angeschaut und war etwas betrübt keine Rute dabeigehabt zu haben. Döbelmäßig wäre da vielleicht etwas gegangen. Aber ich habe ja auch noch keine Lizenz. Die werde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall besorgen, allerdings wohl auf Basis von Tageskarten, um das Gewässer auch mal fischend kennenzulernen. Der Fluss bietet in dem Abschnitt sowohl sehr ruhige als auch stark fließende Abschnitte Er dürfte in diesem Bereich so 30 Meter breit sein, zur Tiefe kann ich noch nichts sagen. Einige vielversprechende Angelplätze liegen außerdem abseits der Fuß- und Wanderwege, das ist für mich wichtig, wenn Ferdinand mit dabei ist. Auch wenn der Abschnitt für mich vom Büro aus gut erreichbar ist, nach Hause muss man ja auch irgendwann und dann habe ich immerhin fast zwei Stunden vor mir. (by the Way: Welche Entfernungen sind für Euch eigentlich vertretbar, um an den Swim Eures Herzens zu kommen?)
Trotzdem, den einen oder anderen Angelausflug an die Leine werde ich in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall unternehmen.

Ach so, ein Petri an alle Ükel, die heute am Wasser waren oder noch sind, will ich natürlich auch noch loswerden. Bin ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was @jason 1 so zu berichten hat.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen schon mal einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Jason

So, ich bin dann mal wieder zurück vom Teich und gebe eine Berichterstattung ab. Da ich ja einen kleinen Fußmarsch vor mir hatte wurde nur das nötigst mitgenommen. Futteral auf den Rücken, Angeltasche auf die Schulter und ein Klapphocker in die Hand. Ein Blick auf die Uhr und los ging es mit stammen Schritten. Nachdem ich angekommen war, ein weiterer Blick auf die Uhr, und siehe da, gerade mal 10 Minuten habe ich gebraucht.
Gleich am Anfang von dem größeren der beiden Teichen war eine schöne, freie Stelle, wo ich mich nieder ließ. Als erstes Futter ins Wasser und dann die Rute startklar gemacht. Als Rute hatte ich die Silstar Tradition wo sich das Spitzenteil nicht einschieben lässt dabei. Vormittags hatte ich versucht mit Fön und heißem Wasser an der Rute etwas zu bewegen können, aber es tut sich nichts. Dann bleibt es eben so, bevor ich noch was zerbreche. Sowas schmerzt immer im Herzen. Nicht wahr @Kochtopf . An die Rute kam eine Shakespeare Ambidex Super mit einer 18er Schnur. Dann noch 14er Vorfach mit 16er Haken. Erstmal ein Maiskorn dran und los ging es.
Eine halbe Stunde war vorüber und es tat sich nichts. Kritisch beobachtet ich die schwarzen Wolken die immer näher kamen. Aber ich ließ mich davon nicht beirren und genoss die Ruhe und die Einsamkeit an diesem idyllischen Ort.
Mit dem Mais komme ich hier nicht voran dachte ich mir und wechselte um auf Wurm. Ganze 3 Stück hatte ich dabei, die ich gestern bei mir im Garten gefunden hatte. Sparsamkeit war angesagt und so kamen sie nur Stückchenweise an den Haken.
Nach dem auswerfen dauerte es nicht lange als plötzlich ein ziemlich großer Fisch einen Angriff auf meine Pose machte. Ich bekam einen riesen Schrecken. Was war das? Konnte bei diesem Angriff nicht erkennen um was es sich handelte. Ich wusste ja auch nicht mit was der Teich besetzt ist. Egal, Schrecken verdaut und weiter geangelt.
Kurz danach kam ein zarter Biss und ich konnte eine schöne Rotfeder landen. Kurz danach eine zweite und dann kam das, was ich nicht brauchte. Es fing an zu regnen. Und das auch noch etwas stärker. Habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt abzubrechen. Aber ich harrte aus , und nach 10 Minuten war der Regen durch. Ich beköderte den Haken mit ein Stück dickeren Wurm und weiter ging es.
Auf einmal kam ein seltsamer Biss. Die Pose kam ein Stück aus dem Wasser und zog schnell zur Seite. Sofort angehauen und der Fisch saß.
Die Spitze bog sich erheblich durch und mein Adrenalinspiegel stieg mir bis zu den Ohren. Sofort die Bremse weiter aufgemacht und der Fisch zog ab. Tausend Gedanken schossen mir durch den Kopf. "Was hat da gebissen, eine große Schleie, ein Karpfen, ne Brasse oder war es eine Mörderforelle?" Was anderes viel mir bei dem Stückchen Wurm nicht ein. Aber ich bekam den Fisch so langsam ans Ufer gedrillt und traute meinen Augen nicht, was ich da sah. Es war ein Hecht!!! Auweiha, denn bekommst du mit der Friedfischmontage hier nie raus.
Aber tatsächlich konnte ich ihn in meinen Kescher buxieren. Ich war komplett fertig. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Mit einen Stück Wurm auf einen 16er Haken. Schnell ein Bild gemacht und wieder behutsam zurück gesetzt. Leider nicht zu messen dabei gehabt, aber ich denke mal er war so an die 50cm.
Nehmt es mir bitte nicht für übel, dass ich diesen Fang hier im Ükel erwähne. Aber die Storry musste ich euch erzählen, da ich ja nur auf Friedfisch aus war. Nachdem ich mich wieder gesammelt hatte, angelte ich weiter und konnte noch eine dritte Rotfeder fangen.
Dann packte ich auch schon zusammen, wie es anfing zu dämmern.












Glücklich und zufrieden marschierte ich zurück und eins weiß ich. Hier werde ich noch so einige große Fische drillen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @jason 1. Das hat ja auf Anhieb bestens geklappt. Und er sieht echt klasse aus, der kleine Teich. Freut mich sehr, dass es so gut gelaufen ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, nun bin ich auch wieder zurück von meiner Gewässer-Erkundungstour an der Leine. Das die Leine Barben beherbergt, kann man nicht selten in den Hitparaden von R&R, F&F usw. nachlesen. Da ich in Lehrte bei Hannover arbeite, ist der Fluss für mich vergleichsweise gut erreichbar und das sogar mit dem Zug (ich bin ja inzwischen überzeugter Bahnfahrer), da das Leinetal bahntechnisch gut erschlossen ist und das gilt von Göttingen bis Neustadt Rübenberge.
> Heute habe ich mir verschiedene Swims angeschaut und war etwas betrübt keine Rute dabeigehabt zu haben. Döbelmäßig wäre da vielleicht etwas gegangen. Aber ich habe ja auch noch keine Lizenz. Die werde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall besorgen, allerdings wohl auf Basis von Tageskarten, um das Gewässer auch mal fischend kennenzulernen. Der Fluss bietet in dem Abschnitt sowohl sehr ruhige als auch stark fließende Abschnitte Er dürfte in diesem Bereich so 30 Meter breit sein, zur Tiefe kann ich noch nichts sagen. Einige vielversprechende Angelplätze liegen außerdem abseits der Fuß- und Wanderwege, das ist für mich wichtig, wenn Ferdinand mit dabei ist. Auch wenn der Abschnitt für mich vom Büro aus gut erreichbar ist, nach Hause muss man ja auch irgendwann und dann habe ich immerhin fast zwei Stunden vor mir. (by the Way: Welche Entfernungen sind für Euch eigentlich vertretbar, um an den Swim Eures Herzens zu kommen?)
> Trotzdem, den einen oder anderen Angelausflug an die Leine werde ich in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall unternehmen.
> 
> Ach so, ein Petri an alle Ükel, die heute am Wasser waren oder noch sind, will ich natürlich auch noch loswerden. Bin ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was @jason 1 so zu berichten hat.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich allen schon mal einen guten Start in die neue Woche.



Sehr sehr schön! 
Und da es in Niedersachsen ja gar nicht mehr so arg viele Gewässer gibt mit Barben ....auf jeden Fall eine längere Anfahrt wert !
( Barben sind tolle Sportfische   )
Das du das allerdings mit der Bahn bewältigst " Hut ab "
Ich bräuchte da ein eigenes Abteil und 3 Mann die tragen helfen 
Mit der Entfernung bei mir ist es so 50 - 60 KM nehme ich, allerdings mit dem PKW noch gerne täglich in Kauf für das Angel .....
Für Angelausflüge oder Urlaube ist es nahezu egal, nur durch das Konto eingeschränkt! 
Ich suche mir auch jährlich gerne immer mal etwas anderes aus zum Angeln ,wo ich mir dann Jahreskarten besorge .....so 500 KM nehme ich dann schon einfacher Weg auf mich und fahre dann vielleicht 8 bis 10 mal im Jahr hin .Früher halt immer mit dem Campingbus und demnächst hoffentlich wieder. 
Zur Leine selbst kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung leider nicht viel sagen, was ich jedoch gehört und gelesen habe ,wäre Sie zwar nicht leicht zu beangeln aber hätte viele Fische? 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab gerade ein Problem. Soll ich jetzt den ganzen Ückel (letzten 20 Seiten) aufarbeiten oder doch an lieber an meinen geliebten Angelteich gehen? Ich mach`s so. Der Ückel kann warten, die Rotaugen nicht.





yukonjack schrieb:


> So, zurück vom Wasser. War alles recht entspannt. Eine kleine Brasse und ne noch kleinere Rotfeder. Aber das Wetter war top.


Herzliches Petri Yukon, da hast DU die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Da sieht mans wieder: So schön der Ükel auch ist, es ist allemal besser zu Angeln zu gehen, als übers Angeln zu reden (über manche Sachverhalte muss man auch garnicht reden, nebenbei gesagt)

@Wuemmehunter - nun sind wir aber sehr neugierig auf Deinen neuen Fluss und seine Bewohner, und hoffen das ihr bald Freundschaft schliesst. Und ohne Druck aufbauen zu wollen:
@Ükels, Finger Hoch, wer dafür ist Dafür, Aus Wüemmes wunderbaren FIlmkunstwerken eine Weihnachts/Neujahrs-Traditon zu machen, so wie Tolkiens Briefe an den Weihnachtsmann! #Weihnacht-Wümme-Wmovie

@rutilus69 Das ´ört sisch sär fronsösisch an, mon ami, ´ersliich Wünsch de Glück pour le Anblick olala de Fitness!


----------



## rutilus69

Petri Heil @jason 1 !!!
Da hat sich der Tag für Dich wirklich gelohnt


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann mal wieder zurück vom Teich und gebe eine Berichterstattung ab. Da ich ja einen kleinen Fußmarsch vor mir hatte wurde nur das nötigst mitgenommen. Futteral auf den Rücken, Angeltasche auf die Schulter und ein Klapphocker in die Hand. Ein Blick auf die Uhr und los ging es mit stammen Schritten. Nachdem ich angekommen war, ein weiterer Blick auf die Uhr, und siehe da, gerade mal 10 Minuten habe ich gebraucht.
> Gleich am Anfang von dem größeren der beiden Teichen war eine schöne, freie Stelle, wo ich mich nieder ließ. Als erstes Futter ins Wasser und dann die Rute startklar gemacht. Als Rute hatte ich die Silstar Tradition wo sich das Spitzenteil nicht einschieben lässt dabei. Vormittags hatte ich versucht mit Fön und heißem Wasser an der Rute etwas zu bewegen können, aber es tut sich nichts. Dann bleibt es eben so, bevor ich noch was zerbreche. Sowas schmerzt immer im Herzen. Nicht wahr @Kochtopf . An die Rute kam eine Shakespeare Ambidex Super mit einer 18er Schnur. Dann noch 14er Vorfach mit 16er Haken. Erstmal ein Maiskorn dran und los ging es.
> Eine halbe Stunde war vorüber und es tat sich nichts. Kritisch beobachtet ich die schwarzen Wolken die immer näher kamen. Aber ich ließ mich davon nicht beirren und genoss die Ruhe und die Einsamkeit an diesem idyllischen Ort.
> Mit dem Mais komme ich hier nicht voran dachte ich mir und wechselte um auf Wurm. Ganze 3 Stück hatte ich dabei, die ich gestern bei mir im Garten gefunden hatte. Sparsamkeit war angesagt und so kamen sie nur Stückchenweise an den Haken.
> Nach dem auswerfen dauerte es nicht lange als plötzlich ein ziemlich großer Fisch einen Angriff auf meine Pose machte. Ich bekam einen riesen Schrecken. Was war das? Konnte bei diesem Angriff nicht erkennen um was es sich handelte. Ich wusste ja auch nicht mit was der Teich besetzt ist. Egal, Schrecken verdaut und weiter geangelt.
> Kurz danach kam ein zarter Biss und ich konnte eine schöne Rotfeder landen. Kurz danach eine zweite und dann kam das, was ich nicht brauchte. Es fing an zu regnen. Und das auch noch etwas stärker. Habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt abzubrechen. Aber ich harrte aus , und nach 10 Minuten war der Regen durch. Ich beköderte den Haken mit ein Stück dickeren Wurm und weiter ging es.
> Auf einmal kam ein seltsamer Biss. Die Pose kam ein Stück aus dem Wasser und zog schnell zur Seite. Sofort angehauen und der Fisch saß.
> Die Spitze bog sich erheblich durch und mein Adrenalinspiegel stieg mir bis zu den Ohren. Sofort die Bremse weiter aufgemacht und der Fisch zog ab. Tausend Gedanken schossen mir durch den Kopf. "Was hat da gebissen, eine große Schleie, ein Karpfen, ne Brasse oder war es eine Mörderforelle?" Was anderes viel mir bei dem Stückchen Wurm nicht ein. Aber ich bekam den Fisch so langsam ans Ufer gedrillt und traute meinen Augen nicht, was ich da sah. Es war ein Hecht!!! Auweiha, denn bekommst du mit der Friedfischmontage hier nie raus.
> Aber tatsächlich konnte ich ihn in meinen Kescher buxieren. Ich war komplett fertig. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Mit einen Stück Wurm auf einen 16er Haken. Schnell ein Bild gemacht und wieder behutsam zurück gesetzt. Leider nicht zu messen dabei gehabt, aber ich denke mal er war so an die 50cm.
> Nehmt es mir bitte nicht für übel, dass ich diesen Fang hier im Ükel erwähne. Aber die Storry musste ich euch erzählen, da ich ja nur auf Friedfisch aus war. Nachdem ich mich wieder gesammelt hatte, angelte ich weiter und konnte noch eine dritte Rotfeder fangen.
> Dann packte ich auch schon zusammen, wie es anfing zu dämmern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glücklich und zufrieden marschierte ich zurück und eins weiß ich. Hier werde ich noch so einige große Fische drillen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ganz toll!  Dickes Petri !
Schöner Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos !
Aber der langen pfeilförmige wassen das fürn Friedfisch ?  Spaß 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir bitte nicht für übel, dass ich diesen Fang hier im Ükel erwähne. Aber die Storry musste ich euch erzählen
> 
> Glücklich und zufrieden marschierte ich zurück und eins weiß ich. Hier werde ich noch so einige große Fische drillen.



Vielen Dank lieber Jason zu dem schönen und Spannenden Bericht und den Bildern von deinem neuen kleinen Juwel. Und natürlich kann man hier auch nen Hechtfang zeigen -ein prächtiger Bursche, und ganz herzliches Petri zu ihm und auch den friedlichen Schuppenträgern.
Meiomei- so friedlich und entspannt war dieser Sonntag landauf landab, das sogar die Hechte sich wie Friedfische benommen haben!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> @rutilus69 Das ´ört sisch sär fronsösisch an, mon ami, ´ersliich Wünsch de Glück pour le Anblick olala de Fitness


Oui, Mon ami. Isch abe misch gefühlt sehr fronsösisch in diese Moment.


----------



## rutilus69

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ganz toll!  Dickes Petri !
> Schöner Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos !
> Aber der langen pfeilförmige wassen das fürn Friedfisch ?  Spaß
> 
> LG Michael


Das ist ein Schnabeldöbel. Ganz eindeutig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fotos und Berichte Männer!

@jason 1
Klappt ja wunderbar am Teich bei dir.  
Petri Heil zu Plötz und Hecht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Ükels, Finger Hoch, wer dafür ist Dafür, Aus Wüemmes wunderbaren FIlmkunstwerken eine Weihnachts/Neujahrs-Traditon zu machen, so wie Tolkiens Briefe an den Weihnachtsmann! #Weihnacht-Wümme-Wmovie




Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Dickes Petri und toll das du diese beiden Teiche gefunden hast. Da scheint noch viel Potenzial drin zu schwimmen.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> @Ükels, Finger Hoch, wer dafür ist Dafür, Aus Wüemmes wunderbaren FIlmkunstwerken eine Weihnachts/Neujahrs-Traditon zu machen, so wie Tolkiens Briefe an den Weihnachtsmann! #Weihnacht-Wümme-Wmovie


Aber sowas von dafür


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> @Ükels, Finger Hoch, wer dafür ist Dafür, Aus Wüemmes wunderbaren FIlmkunstwerken eine Weihnachts/Neujahrs-Traditon zu machen, so wie Tolkiens Briefe an den Weihnachtsmann! #Weihnacht-Wümme-Wmovie



Total dafür, aber was machen wir Ostern.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Dickes Petri und toll das du diese beiden Teiche gefunden hast. Da scheint noch viel Potenzial drin zu schwimmen.


Das gehe ich mal stark von aus. Die Spinnrute packe ich das nächste mal auch mit ein. Da sind noch größere drin. Und Friedfisch ohne Ende.
Und das auch noch bei mir um die Ecke. Ich kann es kaum glauben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das gehe ich mal stark von aus. Die Spinnrute packe ich das nächste mal auch mit ein. Da sind noch größere drin. Und Friedfisch ohne Ende.
> Und das auch noch bei mir um die Ecke. Ich kann es kaum glauben.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Klingt wirklich sehr verführerisch! 

LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

Ein paar Kollegen hier haben mal wieder ein paar schöne Bilder mit einladenden Gewässern bzw. Gewässerabschnitte gemacht. 
Da kann man neidisch werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @jason 1 zur Rotfeder und dem Döbelverwandten! Schön, dass an den neuen Teichen was los ist.

@Wuemmehunter: Die Leine, soso...magst du mir (gern auch per PN) verraten, für welchen Abschnitt du dir eine Karte holen möchtest? Ein gutes Teilstück darf ich ja auch über eine Interessengemeinschaft beangeln.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu Plötz und Hecht.


Für mich war das eine Rotfeder die ich da gezeigt habe. Oder habe ich da eine falsche Fischbestimmung gemacht?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Für mich war das eine Rotfeder die ich da gezeigt habe. Oder habe ich da eine falsche Fischbestimmung gemacht?
> 
> Gruß Jason




Auf deinem Foto ist ein Plötz.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh Minimax, solch hübsche Gewässer hast du uns bisher vorenthalten?





feederbrassen schrieb:


> @ Minimax, sieht schön entspannt aus





geomas schrieb:


> Oh ja, das sieht in der Tat gemütlich aus beim Sprtsfrnd Minimax!
> Notiz an mich selbst: wer bereits auf dem Boden sitzt, kann nicht im Matsch ausrutschen.
> Und @Tobias85  - vermutlich handelt es sich nicht um ein unbekanntes Gewässer, es trägt wohl lediglich das graue Winterkostüm.



Danke Jungs, es war ungeheuer entspannend, wärs noch entspannender gewesen, ich wäre ins Wasser gerutscht. Freund Geomas irrt und hat gleichzeitig recht: Ich sass tatsächlich nicht auf dem Boden sondern auf dem Supalite-Chair, den auch der @Professor Tinca verwendet. Ist nen echter Lowrider, aber bei der nächsten Stuhldebatte muss ich einzwwei Kritikpunkte an dem eigentlich sehr guten Ufermöbel benennen.

Recht hat Geo damit, das es sich um einen Teil meines (nur damit das klar ist) Flüsschens handelt. Ich war heut schon wieder drauf und dran, auf Gedeih und Verderb meinem weissen Wal nachzujagen, als mich ein heilsamer Impuls dazu zwang einfach wiedereinzusteigen und weiterzufahren (Das war so ein Typischer "Indy-lass-es-Moment"), und mal diesen Altarm auszuchecken, den ich auf der Karte schon gesehen hatte. Und da stand ich nun, und sah tatsächlich Aktivität, und so graumild und windstill und friedlich wars, das ich mich niederliess,  einmummelte, einen 16er Specialist montierte. Und das Tulip blieb im Rucksack, einfach ne Ladung Stoppermaden rauskatapultiert und zwei davon an den Haken. Und die Miniplötzen liessen sich nicht lumpen, und so blieb ich für einen erholsamen, unterhaltsamen und wunderbar leichten Nachmittag. Und wie man sieht, waren heut ganz viele Ükels in ähnlich sanfter Stimmung (Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Berichte Jungs)

Ach Freunde, es war herrlich. Die Krähen krähten, die Spechte pochten, und dann und wann kam ein Biss, so klar und deutlich und anschlagbar, wie ich fast vergessen hatte das es sie gibt. Und so haben mir einige Plötzlein und ganz zum Schluss sogar eine Rotfeder den Kopf zurecht gerückt. Man kann sagen, obwohl ich ein paar Fische fing, so war ich heut innerlich doch auch ein Franzose. Einen der kleinen Entspannungstherapeuten hab ich Euch als Gruss auch mitgebracht:






(Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Finger nur auf dem Foto so aussehen. Weder leide ich am Marfan-Syndrom, noch hat Franz Murnau einen Film über mich gedreht)

Herzlich,
Euer
Mini


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Für mich war das eine Rotfeder die ich da gezeigt habe. Oder habe ich da eine falsche Fischbestimmung gemacht?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich glaub, der süße kleine Geselle ist ein Rotauge, nochmal herzliches Petri dazu,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Finger nur auf dem Foto so aussehen.




Hebammenfinger/-hände.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf deinem Foto ist ein Plötz.


Hmm, und das ohne den üblichen Rotfärbungen in den Augen!!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht, lieber @jason 1 !
Bestimmt wirst Du an den Teichen noch viele „Abenteuer” erleben - hast ja gerade mal 2 Species kennengelernt.
Petri zu den Plötz (ich teile Profs Meinung) und natürlich zu dem zudringlichen Escort Lucius!


PS: ich hab bei goldenen Plötz und eher blassen Rotfedern auch schon danebengehauen bei der Bestimmung - erster Blick sollte meiner Meinung nach der „Maulstellung” gelten. 
Rotfedern haben ja immer ein deutlich sichtbar oberständiges Maul.


----------



## geomas

Danke auch an @Wuemmehunter für die Vorstellung seines/Deines zukünftigen Barbenreviers - sieht absolut prima aus!
Du würdest ja vermutlich über Döbel als Beifang auch nicht klagen...

@Minimax - wunderschöner Plötz, genauso sollten sie aussehen! 
(Mit zunehmender Größe werden Augen- und Flossenfarbe ja meist etwas oranger, aber das kann man den Rotaugensenioren ja mal nachsehen...)


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hebammenfinger/-hände.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht, lieber @jason 1 !
> Bestimmt wirst Du an den Teichen noch viele „Abenteuer” erleben - hast ja gerade mal 2 Species kennengelernt.
> Petri zu den Plötz (ich teile Profs Meinung) und natürlich zu dem zudringlichen Escort Lucius!


Wenn ihr das sagt, wird es stimmen. Da habe ich keinen Zweifel mehr.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann mal wieder zurück vom Teich und gebe eine Berichterstattung ab. Da ich ja einen kleinen Fußmarsch vor mir hatte wurde nur das nötigst mitgenommen. Futteral auf den Rücken, Angeltasche auf die Schulter und ein Klapphocker in die Hand. Ein Blick auf die Uhr und los ging es mit stammen Schritten. Nachdem ich angekommen war, ein weiterer Blick auf die Uhr, und siehe da, gerade mal 10 Minuten habe ich gebraucht.
> Gleich am Anfang von dem größeren der beiden Teichen war eine schöne, freie Stelle, wo ich mich nieder ließ. Als erstes Futter ins Wasser und dann die Rute startklar gemacht. Als Rute hatte ich die Silstar Tradition wo sich das Spitzenteil nicht einschieben lässt dabei. Vormittags hatte ich versucht mit Fön und heißem Wasser an der Rute etwas zu bewegen können, aber es tut sich nichts. Dann bleibt es eben so, bevor ich noch was zerbreche. Sowas schmerzt immer im Herzen. Nicht wahr @Kochtopf . An die Rute kam eine Shakespeare Ambidex Super mit einer 18er Schnur. Dann noch 14er Vorfach mit 16er Haken. Erstmal ein Maiskorn dran und los ging es.
> Eine halbe Stunde war vorüber und es tat sich nichts. Kritisch beobachtet ich die schwarzen Wolken die immer näher kamen. Aber ich ließ mich davon nicht beirren und genoss die Ruhe und die Einsamkeit an diesem idyllischen Ort.
> Mit dem Mais komme ich hier nicht voran dachte ich mir und wechselte um auf Wurm. Ganze 3 Stück hatte ich dabei, die ich gestern bei mir im Garten gefunden hatte. Sparsamkeit war angesagt und so kamen sie nur Stückchenweise an den Haken.
> Nach dem auswerfen dauerte es nicht lange als plötzlich ein ziemlich großer Fisch einen Angriff auf meine Pose machte. Ich bekam einen riesen Schrecken. Was war das? Konnte bei diesem Angriff nicht erkennen um was es sich handelte. Ich wusste ja auch nicht mit was der Teich besetzt ist. Egal, Schrecken verdaut und weiter geangelt.
> Kurz danach kam ein zarter Biss und ich konnte eine schöne Rotfeder landen. Kurz danach eine zweite und dann kam das, was ich nicht brauchte. Es fing an zu regnen. Und das auch noch etwas stärker. Habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt abzubrechen. Aber ich harrte aus , und nach 10 Minuten war der Regen durch. Ich beköderte den Haken mit ein Stück dickeren Wurm und weiter ging es.
> Auf einmal kam ein seltsamer Biss. Die Pose kam ein Stück aus dem Wasser und zog schnell zur Seite. Sofort angehauen und der Fisch saß.
> Die Spitze bog sich erheblich durch und mein Adrenalinspiegel stieg mir bis zu den Ohren. Sofort die Bremse weiter aufgemacht und der Fisch zog ab. Tausend Gedanken schossen mir durch den Kopf. "Was hat da gebissen, eine große Schleie, ein Karpfen, ne Brasse oder war es eine Mörderforelle?" Was anderes viel mir bei dem Stückchen Wurm nicht ein. Aber ich bekam den Fisch so langsam ans Ufer gedrillt und traute meinen Augen nicht, was ich da sah. Es war ein Hecht!!! Auweiha, denn bekommst du mit der Friedfischmontage hier nie raus.
> Aber tatsächlich konnte ich ihn in meinen Kescher buxieren. Ich war komplett fertig. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Mit einen Stück Wurm auf einen 16er Haken. Schnell ein Bild gemacht und wieder behutsam zurück gesetzt. Leider nicht zu messen dabei gehabt, aber ich denke mal er war so an die 50cm.
> Nehmt es mir bitte nicht für übel, dass ich diesen Fang hier im Ükel erwähne. Aber die Storry musste ich euch erzählen, da ich ja nur auf Friedfisch aus war. Nachdem ich mich wieder gesammelt hatte, angelte ich weiter und konnte noch eine dritte Rotfeder fangen.
> Dann packte ich auch schon zusammen, wie es anfing zu dämmern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glücklich und zufrieden marschierte ich zurück und eins weiß ich. Hier werde ich noch so einige große Fische drillen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri Heil lieber Jason, vor allem zum Hecht - es ist keine Schande auch mal links und rechts des Weges zu schauen, am Häkchen mit der Elfenhaarleine hat der Fisch dich vermutlich mehrere graue Haare gekostet.

@schwarm: nur dass wir es fest halten: an so hübsche, kleine und fischreiche Tümpelchen fährt Jason alleine, mich nimmt er zu gigantischen toten Seen inmitten einer verseuchten Industriebrache mit, verstehe das wer will 
Aber er hat mir fürs nächste mal eine Fanggarantie gegeben, an der ich ihn festnageln werde 


Mein herzliches Petri zu den anderen Fängen, toll dass ihr so aktiv seid. Ich muss mich erstmal um nen Stempel im Schein kümmern, heute war JHV und mit krankem Kind und kranker Frau habe ich es heute morgen einfach verbaselt


----------



## Jason

@Minimax dir ein herzliches Petri Heil. Dein Bild mit den Gummistiefeln sieht entspannend aus. Hast es dir gut gehen lassen. Recht hast du.

@rutilus69 Nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag. Aber trotz alledem danke für dein Bericht.

@Wuemmehunter Interessantes Gewässer, die Leine. Hat die Größe von unserer Diemel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil lieber Jason, vor allem zum Hecht - es ist keine Schande auch mal links und rechts des Weges zu schauen, am Häkchen mit der Elfenhaarleine hat der Fisch dich vermutlich mehrere graue Haare gekostet.
> 
> @schwarm: nur dass wir es fest halten: an so hübsche, kleine und fischreiche Tümpelchen fährt Jason alleine, mich nimmt er zu gigantischen toten Seen inmitten einer verseuchten Industriebrache mit, verstehe das wer will
> Aber er hat mir fürs nächste mal eine Fanggarantie gegeben, an der ich ihn festnageln werde
> 
> 
> Mein herzliches Petri zu den anderen Fängen, toll dass ihr so aktiv seid. Ich muss mich erstmal um nen Stempel im Schein kümmern, heute war JHV und mit krankem Kind und kranker Frau habe ich es heute morgen einfach verbaselt



Gute Besserung für deine Familie! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil lieber Jason, vor allem zum Hecht - es ist keine Schande auch mal links und rechts des Weges zu schauen, am Häkchen mit der Elfenhaarleine hat der Fisch dich vermutlich mehrere graue Haare gekostet.
> 
> @schwarm: nur dass wir es fest halten: an so hübsche, kleine und fischreiche Tümpelchen fährt Jason alleine, mich nimmt er zu gigantischen toten Seen inmitten einer verseuchten Industriebrache mit, verstehe das wer will
> Aber er hat mir fürs nächste mal eine Fanggarantie gegeben, an der ich ihn festnageln werde
> 
> 
> Mein herzliches Petri zu den anderen Fängen, toll dass ihr so aktiv seid. Ich muss mich erstmal um nen Stempel im Schein kümmern, heute war JHV und mit krankem Kind und kranker Frau habe ich es heute morgen einfach verbaselt


Was das mit den grauen Haaren betrifft, Ich trau mich gar nicht nach der Action in den Spiegel zu gucken. 
Und was das fischreiche Tümpelchen betrifft: Ich habe das heute mal angetestet für uns beide .
Deiner Familie ebenfalls alles Gute. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Mein lieber Ükelbruder @Kochtopf , ich denke mal wir werden für nächsten Sonntag umschwenken. Dann brauchen wir nicht so weit zu fahren
und die Fanggarantie ist noch höher. Die Fische in den Teichen haben schon lange keinen Haken mehr gesehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Ükelbruder @Kochtopf , ich denke mal wir werden für nächsten Sonntag umschwenken. Dann brauchen wir nicht so weit zu fahren
> und die Fanggarantie ist noch höher. Die Fische in den Teichen haben schon lange keinen Haken mehr gesehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber nicht, dass du (oder schlimmer, ich) mit der Gemeinde Ärger bekommst! Aber tatsächlich juckt mich das Schätzchen mehr als der grosse See (und die Fahrzeit ohne Adis Wegbeschreibungen ist verlockend)


----------



## geomas

Ohne Dir, lieber @Kochtopf , zu nahe treten zu wollen: firmierst Du nicht unter der Bezeichnung „Kescherknecht”?
Vielleicht wäre das ein Workaround im Umgang mit örtlichen Behörden für den gastgebenden Sportfischer. 

Spaß beiseite: ich bin jetzt schon gespannt auf Eure Berichte. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Ist ja noch ne Woche hin...


----------



## geomas

So, hab für den kommenden Dienstag alles außer Essen, Schlafen, Angeln weggeblockt. Das Wetter (um die 5-6°C, wohl trocken, mehr Wind als nett aus W-lichen Richtungen) ist nicht optimal, aber was solls. Vermutlich wird erneut der kleine See in der Kleinstadt Ziel der Reise. 
Hab noch viel Bio-Mais im Glas und Schwingspitzen, die schon viel zu lange nicht mehr schwungen, schwongen, schwangen...


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass du (oder schlimmer, ich) mit der Gemeinde Ärger bekommst! Aber tatsächlich juckt mich das Schätzchen mehr als der grosse See (und die Fahrzeit ohne Adis Wegbeschreibungen ist verlockend)


Gibt kein Ärger. Sonst würde ich das nicht machen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Hab noch viel Bio-Mais im Glas


Mais im Glas ist besser als in der Dose. Habe heute ne halbe Dose entsorgt. Das Glas kann man immer wieder verschließen, die Dose nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mais im Glas ist besser als in der Dose. Habe heute ne halbe Dose entsorgt. Das Glas kann man immer wieder verschließen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Seitdem ich den restlichen Mais in Gläsern oder „Plastikboxen” umgefüllt und schön mit Wasser bedeckt im Kühlschrank lagere hält das Zeugs viel länger.
Den Rat bekam ich vom Professore. Das Wasser kann auch mit Flüssigaromen versetzt sein (alternativ: Lebensmittelfarbe will ich mir noch besorgen).


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Seitdem ich den restlichen Mais in Gläsern oder „Plastikboxen” umgefüllt und schön mit Wasser bedeckt im Kühlschrank lagere hält das Zeugs viel länger.
> Den Rat bekam ich vom Professore. Das Wasser kann auch mit Flüssigaromen versetzt sein (alternativ: Lebensmittelfarbe will ich mir noch besorgen).


 Da kann ich immer wieder Vanillezucker empfehlen! Natürlich nicht den ganzen Mais aber für einen Versuch ist der immer wieder gut! 
Denke auch das der zusätzlich konserviert ,ganz sicher bin ich allerdings da nicht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mais aus dem Glas. Nicht mit den Fingern im Glas herumpuhlen. Einen sauberen Löffel zur Entnahme benützen. Wie bei Mutterns Gurkenglas, Wer da nicht mit der extra Gabel fischt, der kann erleben, wie viel Kampfgeist noch in einer bald 81 jährigen Frau stecken kann!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Tipp in Sachen Vanillezucker.
Ich werd wohl mal durch den Restpostenmarkt streifen und mich inspirieren lassen ;-)
Steht ohnehin an wegen diverser Ingredienzien.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Mais aus dem Glas. Nicht mit den Fingern im Glas herumpuhlen. Einen sauberen Löffel zur Entnahme benützen. Wie bei Mutterns Gurkenglas, Wer da nicht mit der extra Gabel fischt, der kann erleben, wie viel Kampfgeist noch in einer bald 81 jährigen Frau stecken kann!


Hast du auf jeden Fall Recht! 
Wenn man die Flossen draußen lässt!  Wird das Wasser nicht trüb! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Weiterer Vorteil der "Löffel-Methode". Die paar Körner, die man sich holt, werden etwas fester, weil trockener. Oft hole ich mir auch deswegen die Köderkörner direkt aus dem Futtereimer. Sie sind einfach den kleinen Ticken stabiler.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Weiterer Vorteil der "Löffel-Methode". Die paar Körner, die man sich holt, werden etwas fester, weil trockener. Oft hole ich mir auch deswegen die Köderkörner direkt aus dem Futtereimer. Sie sind einfach den kleinen Ticken stabiler.



Da hab ich jetzt wirklich etwas dazu gelernt! werde ich mir auch angewöhnen, werde gleich mal einen alten Löffel zum Tackel hinzufügen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

...und wenn man wieder verschloßene Maisgläser am Angelplatz umrennt, liegen sie maximal auf der Seite.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab mir beim Einschlafen grad vorgestellt, wie ich mit einem versilberten Zuckerlöffel (mit so nem Emailwappen einer regionalen Sehenswürdigkeit, ihr wisst welche Sorte ich meine, gleich links im Regal neben den Stocknägeln und den Postkartenheftchen), also jedenfalls wie ich mit einem solchen Löffel sorgfältig und vorsichtig Maiskorn auf Maiskorn in die Köderfletsche oder Handfläche häufe zum sommerlichen Loosefeeden.
Mist, jetzt bin ich wieder wach.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir beim Einschlafen grad vorgestellt, wie ich mit einem versilberten Zuckerlöffel (mit so nem Emailwappen einer regionalen Sehenswürdigkeit, ihr wisst welche Sorte ich meine, gleich links im Regal neben den Stocknägeln und den Postkartenheftchen), also jedenfalls wie ich mit einem solchen Löffel sorgfältig und vorsichtig Maiskorn auf Maiskorn in die Köderfletsche oder Handfläche häufe zum sommerlichen Loosefeeden.
> Mist, jetzt bin ich wieder wach.



Gute Idee!  Dann habe ich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen! 
Ich hab einen Löffel zum Angeln und den drecksplunder aus der Wohnung


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir beim Einschlafen grad vorgestellt, wie ich mit einem versilberten Zuckerlöffel (mit so nem Emailwappen einer regionalen Sehenswürdigkeit, ihr wisst welche Sorte ich meine, gleich links im Regal neben den Stocknägeln und den Postkartenheftchen), also jedenfalls wie ich mit einem solchen Löffel sorgfältig und vorsichtig Maiskorn auf Maiskorn in die Köderfletsche oder Handfläche häufe zum sommerlichen Loosefeeden.
> Mist, jetzt bin ich wieder wach.


Aber es ist sehr stilvoll!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Der Ükel - ein Werk epischen Ausmaßes und kontroversen Inhalts.
Wehe Dem, der mal 3 Tage nicht so richtig zum mitlesen kommt.. .
Jetzt bin ich durch, und ich muß sagen, es gäbe viel zu sagen.. .
Erstmal ein ganz dickes PETRI! all unseren heldenhaften Ükelanten, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und ja teilweise trotz wiedrigster Bedingungen gut gefangen haben
Zur "Ost-West" Diskussion möchte ich gerne mal etwas anmerken. Erstens ist das keine "Ost-West" Geschichte, sonder eher eine "Nord-Süd" Differenz; SH, MVP und BB als gute Gebiete und der Rest Deutschlands als anglerische Wüste. Der einzige Fluß in meiner Gegend, der halbwegs mit z.B. der Peene vergleichbar wäre, ist die Lippe. Wenn man jetzt mal die Anzahl der Angler miteinander vergleicht, welche in 1,5 Stunden Fahrzeit vom Gewässer entfernt leben, bekommt man einen guten Vergleichswert. "An" der Lippe leben mehr Menschen als in den 3 oben benannten Bundesländern zusammen.
Natürlich können diese 10000000 Menschen auch an die Ruhr oder die Rur ausweichen. Oder die Sieg.
Aber damit hört es auch fast schon auf und ernsthaft vergleichbar mit der Peene sind diese Flüsse auch nicht wirklich.
Man lasse sich nicht durch die großen Wasserflächen am Niederrhein täuschen: die sind als nicht natürliche Gewässer nicht Tagesscheinpflichtig, in privater Hand und größtenteils für Normalbürger nicht zu beangeln.
Trotzdem denke ich, in einer vom anglerischen Standpunkt betrachteten Welt, es deutlich besser getroffen zu haben als die armen Menschn in B oder BW.
Verglichen mit den Glüchlichen im Norden, bin ich so dermaßen benachteiligt, dass ich mich fast täglich selbst bemittleiden muß..
Wümme hatte nach für uns vertretbaren Entfernungen gefragt, geantwortet hatte, glaube ich jedenfalls nur der Michel - lest euch seine Antwort mal durch und rechnet nach.. .
Damals, in der glücklichen VorKormoranZeit, als Männer noch Männer und kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centaury noch kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centaury waren, war ich schön, fit und agil, die Angelmöglichkeiten in meiner Gegend ganz OK und überhaupt alles sehr viel besser und toller.
Trotzdem mußte ich am WE oft mal 1000km fahren um 10 Stunden gut UND schön angeln zu können.
Leider bin ich dazu heute meist zu träge und eigentlich auch zu arm..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Ükel - ein Werk epischen Ausmaßes und kontroversen Inhalts.
> Wehe Dem, der mal 3 Tage nicht so richtig zum mitlesen kommt.. .
> Jetzt bin ich durch, und ich muß sagen, es gäbe viel zu sagen.. .
> Erstmal ein ganz dickes PETRI! all unseren heldenhaften Ükelanten, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und ja teilweise trotz wiedrigster Bedingungen gut gefangen haben
> Zur "Ost-West" Diskussion möchte ich gerne mal etwas anmerken. Erstens ist das keine "Ost-West" Geschichte, sonder eher eine "Nord-Süd" Differenz; SH, MVP und BB als gute Gebiete und der Rest Deutschlands als anglerische Wüste. Der einzige Fluß in meiner Gegend, der halbwegs mit z.B. der Peene vergleichbar wäre, ist die Lippe. Wenn man jetzt mal die Anzahl der Angler miteinander vergleicht, welche in 1,5 Stunden Fahrzeit vom Gewässer entfernt leben, bekommt man einen guten Vergleichswert. "An" der Lippe leben mehr Menschen als in den 3 oben benannten Bundesländern zusammen.
> Natürlich können diese 10000000 Menschen auch an die Ruhr oder die Rur ausweichen. Oder die Sieg.
> Aber damit hört es auch fast schon auf und ernsthaft vergleichbar mit der Peene sind diese Flüsse auch nicht wirklich.
> Man lasse sich nicht durch die großen Wasserflächen am Niederrhein täuschen: die sind als nicht natürliche Gewässer nicht Tagesscheinpflichtig, in privater Hand und größtenteils für Normalbürger nicht zu beangeln.
> Trotzdem denke ich, in einer vom anglerischen Standpunkt betrachteten Welt, es deutlich besser getroffen zu haben als die armen Menschn in B oder BW.
> Verglichen mit den Glüchlichen im Norden, bin ich so dermaßen benachteiligt, dass ich mich fast täglich selbst bemittleiden muß..
> Wümme hatte nach für uns vertretbaren Entfernungen gefragt, geantwortet hatte, glaube ich jedenfalls nur der Michel - lest euch seine Antwort mal durch und rechnet nach.. .
> Damals, in der glücklichen VorKormoranZeit, als Männer noch Männer und kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centaury noch kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centaury waren, war ich schön, fit und agil, die Angelmöglichkeiten in meiner Gegend ganz OK und überhaupt alles sehr viel besser und toller.
> Trotzdem mußte ich am WE oft mal 1000km fahren um 10 Stunden gut UND schön angeln zu können.
> Leider bin ich dazu heute meist zu träge und eigentlich auch zu arm..


Hmmm... nehmen wir mal ne Stunde Fahrzeit als Benchmark...
Fulda (Barbenregion vor Kassel, Brassenregion nach Kassel), Weser, Werra (alle drei zusammen für ~80 EUR im Jahr als sog. Dreiflüsseschein, allerdings Fulda erst nach Kassel), Edersee, Twistesee, Bugasee, Diemel, Warme und ungezählte Kiesteiche für die es Tageskarten gibt... an und für sich kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Mir fehlt hier lediglich ein Kanal.

Insofern beneide ich niemanden um seine Gewässer, auch wenn ich wie jeder gute Nordhesse zum Mähren neige

*ed*
Die Leine bei Göttingen wäre auch noch im Einzugsgebiet, vielleicht wäre das ja für @Tobias85 und @Wuemmehunter attraktiv?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also zu manchen Gewässern, die ich regelmäßig beangle, fahre ich auch ne knappe Stunde mit dem Auto.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hmmm... nehmen wir mal ne Stunde Fahrzeit als Benchmark...
> Fulda (Barbenregion vor Kassel, Brassenregion nach Kassel), Weser, Werra (alle drei zusammen für ~80 EUR im Jahr als sog. Dreiflüsseschein, allerdings Fulda erst nach Kassel), Edersee, Twistesee, Bugasee, Diemel, Warme und ungezählte Kiesteiche für die es Tageskarten gibt... an und für sich kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Mir fehlt hier lediglich ein Kanal.
> 
> Insofern beneide ich niemanden um seine Gewässer, auch wenn ich wie jeder gute Nordhesse zum Mähren neige


Hmm....wenn ich wirklich ne Stunde Fahrtzeit als Akzeptabel empfinden würde, hätte ich wirklich eine große Auswahl, und in 2 Stunden wäre ich am Meer. AAABER....ich WILL nicht ne stunde fahren und bin schon generviert wenn ich ne halbe Stunde, bei Stau,  an die Lippe brauche. Luxusprobleme, ich weiß, aber da ich täglich fast 10 Stunden im Dienste meines Brötchengebers bin, ist mir die Restzeit schon schön Kostbar.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wümme hatte nach für uns vertretbaren Entfernungen gefragt


Ich find @Wuemmehunter s Frage nach den Angelentfernungen interessant, Danke für die Erinnerung lieber Rhini.
Also: 
Zur Spree hab ich's ca 50m, zu meiner Stelle sind's 10 Gehminuten. Da Angel ich dieser Tage kaum noch, höggschtens im Sommer nachts auf Aal

Zu den Gewässern die ich regelmässig und gerne Beangele, hab ich's von der Haustür meist zwischen 45-60 min mit dem Auto. Weniger weil diese Gewässer so super sind (Ich bin aber sehr zufrieden, sie entsprechen meinem Geschmack) sondern weil sie die nächstgelegenen Flüsse Kanäle und Seen entsprechenden Typs sind.
zu den nächstgelegenen Fliegengewässern nehm ich ca 1-1,5 h in Kauf. Auch hier nicht weil Sie so super wären, sondern weil sie die nächsten ihres Typs sind.
Weiter entfernte Gewässer Beangele ich nicht regelmässig, bzw. Kaum- obwohl da sicherlich zu mir und meiner Angelei besser passende Gewässer erreichbar wären. Ohne Regelmässigkeit aber würde ich ein Fremder an solchen Gewässer bleiben. Dann und wann starte ich kleinere Expeditionen, gerne mit meinem Angelkumpel. 
Um beim Beispiel Barbengewässer zu bleiben: Da müsste ich die Mittelgebirgszone Sachsen-Anhalts aufsuchen für eine lohnende Angelei müsst ich schon eine Übernachtung einplanen. Das mit einer gewissen Regelmässigkeit durchzuziehen ist für mich nicht praktikabel.
So in etwa sieht's für mich aus- ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Ükel - ein Werk epischen Ausmaßes und kontroversen Inhalts.
> Wehe Dem, der mal 3 Tage nicht so richtig zum mitlesen kommt.. .
> Jetzt bin ich durch, und ich muß sagen, es gäbe viel zu sagen.. .
> Erstmal ein ganz dickes PETRI! all unseren heldenhaften Ükelanten, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und ja teilweise trotz wiedrigster Bedingungen gut gefangen haben
> Zur "Ost-West" Diskussion möchte ich gerne mal etwas anmerken. Erstens ist das keine "Ost-West" Geschichte, sonder eher eine "Nord-Süd" Differenz; SH, MVP und BB als gute Gebiete und der Rest Deutschlands als anglerische Wüste. Der einzige Fluß in meiner Gegend, der halbwegs mit z.B. der Peene vergleichbar wäre, ist die Lippe. Wenn man jetzt mal die Anzahl der Angler miteinander vergleicht, welche in 1,5 Stunden Fahrzeit vom Gewässer entfernt leben, bekommt man einen guten Vergleichswert. "An" der Lippe leben mehr Menschen als in den 3 oben benannten Bundesländern zusammen.
> Natürlich können diese 10000000 Menschen auch an die Ruhr oder die Rur ausweichen. Oder die Sieg.
> Aber damit hört es auch fast schon auf und ernsthaft vergleichbar mit der Peene sind diese Flüsse auch nicht wirklich.
> Man lasse sich nicht durch die großen Wasserflächen am Niederrhein täuschen: die sind als nicht natürliche Gewässer nicht Tagesscheinpflichtig, in privater Hand und größtenteils für Normalbürger nicht zu beangeln.
> Trotzdem denke ich, in einer vom anglerischen Standpunkt betrachteten Welt, es deutlich besser getroffen zu haben als die armen Menschn in B oder BW.
> Verglichen mit den Glüchlichen im Norden, bin ich so dermaßen benachteiligt, dass ich mich fast täglich selbst bemittleiden muß..
> Wümme hatte nach für uns vertretbaren Entfernungen gefragt, geantwortet hatte, glaube ich jedenfalls nur der Michel - lest euch seine Antwort mal durch und rechnet nach.. .
> Damals, in der glücklichen VorKormoranZeit, als Männer noch Männer und kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centaury noch kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centaury waren, war ich schön, fit und agil, die Angelmöglichkeiten in meiner Gegend ganz OK und überhaupt alles sehr viel besser und toller.
> Trotzdem mußte ich am WE oft mal 1000km fahren um 10 Stunden gut UND schön angeln zu können.
> Leider bin ich dazu heute meist zu träge und eigentlich auch zu arm..



Ja du hast Recht! 
Wenn ich so zusammen rechne wieviel KM da so zusammen kommen, das ist schon gewaltig! 
Allerdings muss ich meine Fahrten zum Rhein auch etwas relativieren. Die sind bei mir auch dann unteranderem mit Besuchen von meinem Vater oder Angelkameraden von früher verbunden. 
Komme halt gebürtig von dort und Uns zieht es immer wieder an den Rhein, selbstverständlich auch um dort zu Angeln . Um so wichtiger ist es für mich ein großes aber dennoch sparsames Auto zu haben. 
Man muss glaube ich trotzdem verrückt genug sein dafür! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hmmm... nehmen wir mal ne Stunde Fahrzeit als Benchmark...
> Fulda (Barbenregion vor Kassel, Brassenregion nach Kassel), Weser, Werra (alle drei zusammen für ~80 EUR im Jahr als sog. Dreiflüsseschein, allerdings Fulda erst nach Kassel), Edersee, Twistesee, Bugasee, Diemel, Warme und ungezählte Kiesteiche für die es Tageskarten gibt... an und für sich kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Mir fehlt hier lediglich ein Kanal.
> 
> Insofern beneide ich niemanden um seine Gewässer, auch wenn ich wie jeder gute Nordhesse zum Mähren neige
> 
> *ed*
> Die Leine bei Göttingen wäre auch noch im Einzugsgebiet, vielleicht wäre das ja für @Tobias85 und @Wuemmehunter attraktiv?



Mir geht es hier gerade umgekehrt! 
Wir haben hier zwar den MLK und als Flüsschen die Oker ! Aber ich vermisse in meiner Nähe doch einen großen Strom wie Rhein, Elbe oder Weser ......
Man kann wohl nicht alles in seiner Nähe haben  

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hmm....wenn ich wirklich ne Stunde Fahrtzeit als Akzeptabel empfinden würde, hätte ich wirklich eine große Auswahl, und in 2 Stunden wäre ich am Meer. AAABER....ich WILL nicht ne stunde fahren und bin schon generviert wenn ich ne halbe Stunde, bei Stau,  an die Lippe brauche. Luxusprobleme, ich weiß, aber da ich täglich fast 10 Stunden im Dienste meines Brötchengebers bin, ist mir die Restzeit schon schön Kostbar.


20 - 30 min brauche ich überall hin aber da ich ohnehin mit dem Auto fahre (und auch fuhr als ich noch näher dran gewohnt habe) ist es für mich vertretbar. Alles darüber hinaus hat Abenteuercharakter.
Da ich mit Kleinkind, Gewerkschaft und Beruf gut ausgelastet bin kann ich nicht behaupten über üppige Freizeit zu verfügen, aber mir macht die Fahrerei nichts aus und ich wäre keine Stunde länger am Wasser wenn die Wege kürzer wären. Jede jeck is anders


----------



## Hecht100+

Mein Lieblingsbaggersee wäre 10 Autominuten entfernt, MLK-Kanal 20 Min, Holland 1,5 Std. Das Fahren macht mir nichts aus, wenn es mich überkommt donner ich in 3 Std. auch mal kurz zu Plöner See hoch, ( geht aber nur in den Nachtstunden, ansonsten stört Hamburg und Bremen mit ihren Baustellen).


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbaggersee wäre 10 Autominuten entfernt, MLK-Kanal 20 Min, Holland 1,5 Std. Das Fahren macht mir nichts aus, wenn es mich überkommt donner ich in 3 Std. auch mal kurz zu Plöner See hoch, ( geht aber nur in den Nachtstunden, ansonsten stört Hamburg und Bremen mit ihren Baustellen).



Jaaa Holland 1,5 Std daaas wärs !
Ich hab bis Enschede so knapp 300 KM ,aber über die A2 das sind dann doch immer wieder 4 Stunden. Bis zum Twentekanal . 
Da ich im Moment kein Campingfahrzeug habe kommt dann noch die lästige Geschichte mit Zimmer suchen dazu etc .
Muss ich schon paar Tage hinfahren um im entferntesten von lohnen sprechen zu können. 


LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also bei mir spielt sich bislang alles in einem Umkreis  von etwas 50 km ab. Der jetzt geplante Ausreißer an die Leine sprengt diesen Radius natürlich deutlich, aber die Fahrtkosten sind für mich irrelevant, weil ich jobmäßig mit einer BahnCard 100 ausgestattet bin. Man muss sich für Angelausflüge mit der (Bahn und Klapprad) nur tacklemäßig etwas beschränken. Aber ist natürlich schon wichtig, vergleichsweisehäufig in einem Gastgewässer zu fischen, wenn man, um Mini zu zitieren, nicht Fremder am Gewässer bleiben will.


----------



## Racklinger

Wegen Angelgewässern kann ich mich zum Glück auch nicht beklagen. 1 schönes Altwasser, 1 mal die Donau und wenn ich mir noch eine seperate Karte vom Verband kaufen würde, könnte ich auch viele Kilometer Bäche beangeln. Und ein paar Teiche wären auch noch erreichbar und über Tageskarten beangelbar. Aber im Moment wäre eine große Auswahl zu hinderlich, da geht's mir ähnlich wie @Kochtopf, wenn man nur ein oder zweimal im Monat ans Wasser kommt, reicht eine kleine Auswahl aus. Und da hab ich den Luxus mit dem Auto in 3-5 min am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Fahrrad, 20 Gewässer im Radius von 5 Kilometer. Ich nehme, was ich kriegen kann, ich fange, was vorhanden ist. Generell bin auch kein großer Freund von langen Reisen und dergleichen, am liebstes alles in 10 Minuten vorbereiten und kurz darauf liegt der Köder auch schon im Wasser.

Allerdings habe ich auch den Luxus, Elbe samt Nebengewässern, Baggerlöcher und Teiche, kleinen Fluss, sowie Graben und Hafen, auf engstem Raum befischen zu können. Lediglich die Artenvielfalt macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung (keine Giebel, Karauschen, Barben, Nasen). Wobei Barben sich hier und da von der Oberelbe bei uns verirren, leider nur Sonntagsfänge und das auch nur alle 10 Jahre gefühlt. Rest ist Stabil, obgleich von wilden Brassen dominiert.


----------



## Mikesch

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann mal wieder zurück vom Teich und gebe eine Berichterstattung ab. ...
> Kurz danach kam ein zarter Biss und ich konnte eine schöne Rotfeder landen. Kurz danach eine zweite ..., angelte ich weiter und konnte noch eine dritte Rotfeder fangen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist doch ein Rotauge, oder?

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fahrrad, 20 Gewässer im Radius von 5 Kilometer. Ich nehme, was ich kriegen kann, ich fange, was vorhanden ist. Generell bin auch kein großer Freund von langen Reisen und dergleichen, am liebstes alles in 10 Minuten vorbereiten und kurz darauf liegt der Köder auch schon im Wasser.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich auch den Luxus, Elbe samt Nebengewässern, Baggerlöcher und Teiche, kleinen Fluss, sowie Graben und Hafen, auf engstem Raum befischen zu können. Lediglich die Artenvielfalt macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung (keine Giebel, Karauschen, Barben, Nasen). Wobei Barben sich hier und da von der Oberelbe bei uns verirren, leider nur Sonntagsfänge und das auch nur alle 10 Jahre gefühlt. Rest ist Stabil, obgleich von wilden Brassen dominiert.


Da haben wir beide aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und die dominante Spezies am Hausgewässer zum Zielfisch Nummer 1 gemacht.
Bei uns wurde schon lange keine Brasse mehr gefangen, lt. Den Altvorderen des Vereins sind die Bestände mit auftreten der Waller erst eingebrochen und dann erloschen


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, hab für den kommenden Dienstag alles außer Essen, Schlafen, Angeln weggeblockt. Das Wetter (um die 5-6°C, wohl trocken, mehr Wind als nett aus W-lichen Richtungen) ist nicht optimal, aber was solls. Vermutlich wird erneut der kleine See in der Kleinstadt Ziel der Reise.
> Hab noch viel Bio-Mais im Glas und Schwingspitzen, die schon viel zu lange nicht mehr schwungen, schwongen, schwangen...





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hmm....wenn ich wirklich ne Stunde Fahrtzeit als Akzeptabel empfinden würde, hätte ich wirklich eine große Auswahl, und in 2 Stunden wäre ich am Meer. AAABER....ich WILL nicht ne stunde fahren und bin schon generviert wenn ich ne halbe Stunde, bei Stau,  an die Lippe brauche. Luxusprobleme, ich weiß, aber da ich täglich fast 10 Stunden im Dienste meines Brötchengebers bin, ist mir die Restzeit schon schön Kostbar.



Dann versuchs doch mal nach Feierabend an der Werse in Münster.
Liegt doch auch auf deinem Dienstweg...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da haben wir beide aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und die dominante Spezies am Hausgewässer zum Zielfisch Nummer 1 gemacht.
> Bei uns wurde schon lange keine Brasse mehr gefangen, lt. Den Altvorderen des Vereins sind die Bestände mit auftreten der Waller erst eingebrochen und dann erloschen



Ich finde es auch immer Ratsam, sich seiner natürlichen Umgebung im Fischbestand anzupassen. Nützt ja nichts, sich der goldenen Kuh zu verschreiben und dann den Spaß am Angeln zu verlieren. Bei uns werden allerdings auch die Brassen und Güstern mit steigender Wasserqualität und sinkender Biosmasse, sowie anstieg der Welse, im Bestand weniger. Die Ergebnisse der Hegefischen sind die letzten Jahren dramatisch gesunken.


Wesentlich problematischer ist der verhurte Umgang mit den Gewässern. Wird alles sich selbst überlassen. Der Biber hat seinen Damm nun seit 2 Jahren direkt vor dem Hafen am Wehr gebaut und blockiert den Fischwechsel. Im Hafen wächst eine Wiese auf der Schlamminsel bei Niedrigwasser, ganze (alte) Baggerlöcher verlanden zusehends. Schon komisch, wie wenig die wertvolle Ressource Wasser gepflegt wird (ich will das Thema nicht aufmachen, siehe nächster Satz). Leider wirkt sich der ganze Schnickschnack auch auf die Fischbestände aus und somit wird auch meine Angelei beeinflusst.

Ich mach auch keinen Hehl drauß, hätte ich das Geld, wäre ich schon längst in Holland. Mit Jason.


----------



## geomas

Im 50km-Umkreis gibt es eine Unmenge interessanter Gewässer, http://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/waters/search/adress:rostock/distance:50 
Leider fehlen dennoch einige „relevante Fischarten” gänzlich. 
Zu „meiner Döbelstelle” brauche ich, abhängig vom Verkehr auf der Straße, etwa ne Stunde mit dem Auto. 
Deutlich weiter würde ich wohl nur für ganz besondere Angelerlebnisse fahren. Vielleicht mach ich das dieses Jahr noch mal. 
Das Gewässer, an dem ich das erste Mal mit meinem Vater angeln war (also er hat geangelt, ich habe Brot genascht oder mit Stöckchen gespielt) ist ca. 130km entfernt und wäre mögliches Ziel eines solch „sentimental geprägten Angeltrips”.

Die echte Komfortzone bedeutet für mich maximal ne halbe Stunde Fahrt mit dem Wagen. 
Innerhalb dieses Radius gibts immernoch etliche schöne und fischreiche Gewässer.

Und zur Unterwarnow (wie öfters geschrieben, offiziell Küstengewässer) sinds nur ein paar Minuten zu Fuß.


----------



## phirania

Also wenn ich denn wieder zum angeln komme,habe ich zu meinen kleinen See ca 300 meter Luftlinie.
Zum DEK Kanal ca2 kilomter und zur Werse auch 2 kilometer.
Anders ist es zu den Vereinsgewässern,da kommen schon mal 15 / 20 kilometre zusammen.
Genauso wie zur Ems..


----------



## phirania

Auch schön anzusehen..
So weiß man wie die Fische evtl. ticken.


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Dann versuchs doch mal nach Feierabend an der Werse in Münster.
> Liegt doch auch auf deinem Dienstweg...


der Kanal in Münster steht diesjahr definitiv auf der ToDo Liste, Werse müsste ich mal schauen wie ich die Lizenz bekomme ! Wir wollten ja auch noch zusammen losziehen, wünsch Dir dass du bald Fit wirst !


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> der Kanal in Münster steht diesjahr definitiv auf der ToDo Liste, Werse müsste ich mal schauen wie ich die Lizenz bekomme ! Wir wollten ja auch noch zusammen losziehen, wünsch Dir dass du bald Fit wirst !



Werse kann man Tages / Wochenkarten Jahreskarten online direkt am Wasser ordern....
Unter : Meine Angelkarte .de. 




__





						MeineAngelkarte.de
					






					www.meineangelkarte.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also bei mir spielt sich bislang alles in einem Umkreis  von etwas 50 km ab. Der jetzt geplante Ausreißer an die Leine sprengt diesen Radius natürlich deutlich, aber die Fahrtkosten sind für mich irrelevant, weil ich jobmäßig mit einer BahnCard 100 ausgestattet bin. Man muss sich für Angelausflüge mit der (Bahn und Klapprad) nur tacklemäßig etwas beschränken. Aber ist natürlich schon wichtig, vergleichsweisehäufig in einem Gastgewässer zu fischen, wenn man, um Mini zu zitieren, nicht Fremder am Gewässer bleiben will.



Das klingt irgendwie schon verlockend mit der Bahncard 100 
Leider für uns nicht praktikabel !
Mit dem Bus einmal umsteigen, bis zum Bahnhof das dann mit Tackel ,eventuell Gepäck für 2 Personen, 2 Hunde und dann noch 2 Fahrräder. ....das würde einer Expedition gleichen. 
Trotzdem, was die Fahrkosten angeht natürlich reizvoll! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

mikesch schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Rotauge, oder?
> 
> Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


Ja, es ist eins. Die Sache wurde schon aufgeklärt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mach auch keinen Hehl drauß, hätte ich das Geld, wäre ich schon längst in Holland. Mit Jason.


Hahaha, mein Lieber. Die Zeiten sind doch vorbei. Zum angeln sehr gerne. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Bei den Brassen habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass die großen Fische irgendwie abhanden gekommen sind. Bei den letzten Hegefischen am Kanal teilweise nicht eine einzige Brasse dabei oder nur wirkliches Babys unter 30cm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Bei den Brassen habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass die großen Fische irgendwie abhanden gekommen sind. Bei den letzten Hegefischen am Kanal teilweise nicht eine einzige Brasse dabei oder nur wirkliches Babys unter 30cm



Ich hab mit anderen Matchanglern schon einen intensiven Dialog zu diesem Thema geführt, wir vermuten bei uns an der Elbe: Das ausbleiben starker Hochwasserphasen während der Laichzeit der Weißfische. Die Jahre nach massig Wasser auf den Elbwiesen im April, Mai oder Juni boten gute Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten und Plätze, genau diese Bereiche blieben aber aufgrund von Niedrigwasser seit 2014 mehr oder minder aus (Pegel zu Niedrig, Wasser geht bereits im März zurück). Das merkst du auch massiv am Bestand der Brassen. (Flache Buhnen und seichte Gewässerabschnitte mit Bewuchs sind der Elbe so häufig zu finden wie Kochtopfs geliebtes kaputtes Spitzenteil an der Silstar)


----------



## Tikey0815

Apropo Silstar, gestern liefen auf Ebay einige neuwertige Silstar Ruten aus....hat wer zugeschlagen ? Ich hab mich dezent zurückgehalten, als die Preise stiegen...


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich war  diesmal   nicht dabei, hatte auch nichts auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Betretet Ebay über meinen Blog, dann werde ich ne RitchBitch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Fantastic Fishing: Bei den großen Brassen habe ich in der Weser auch den Eindruck, dass die Bestände zurückgehen. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich zwar viele Skimmer, ü50- Fische aber so gut wie gar nicht gefangen. In anderen von mir befischten Gewässern konnte ich keinen Rückgang der großen Brassen beobachten. Das könnte die Wels-These unterstützen, da es in der Weser einen guten Welsbestand gibt, in den kleinen Flüssen jedoch nicht. Die Laichmöglichkeiten  unterscheiden sich nicht von denen früherer Jahre. Die Weser wird zwischen Minden und Bremen 5x gestaut, Überflutungen sind sehr selten.


----------



## Hecht100+

So, da der erwartete Nachwuchs immer noch in den Startlöchern stecken geblieben ist und ich mich nur im Bastelkeller aufgehalten habe, hier nun das Ergebnis einer Hochzeit, Sänger Pro-T Global II Runner 60 als Unterteil und der Rotor und die Spule des Bo-Yang SW50. Bei der Sänger war am Rotor das eine Seitenteil abgebrochen und bei der Bo-Yang funktionierte der Freilauf nur sehr mangelhaft. Durch die unterschiedlichen Größen mußte ich den kleineren Rotor unten auffräsen, so das der Rotor  über die Abdeckung des Rollenunterteiles frei laufen kann. Was ich jetzt noch ändern muß ist das Ritzel für die Bremsknarre, dieses ist zu klein so das beim Abzug kein Geräusch entsteht. Und am Teich muß dann noch die genaue Spulenhöhe durch Scheibchen ermittelt werden, damit die Schnurlagen auch perfekt auf die Spule kommen. Ansonsten läuft der Umbau gut und wartet auf seinen ersten Einsatz. Wenn man ehrlich ist, hätte man besser Angeln gehen können, aber auch so habe ich das Wochenende rum gekriegt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Oben der defekte Original-Rotor der Sänger


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Bei den großen Brassen habe ich in der Weser auch den Eindruck, dass die Bestände zurückgehen. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich zwar viele Skimmer, ü50- Fische aber so gut wie gar nicht gefangen. In anderen von mir befischten Gewässern konnte ich keinen Rückgang der großen Brassen beobachten. Das könnte die Wels-These unterstützen, da es in der Weser einen guten Welsbestand gibt, in den kleinen Flüssen jedoch nicht. Die Laichmöglichkeiten  unterscheiden sich nicht von denen früherer Jahre. Die Weser wird zwischen Minden und Bremen 5x gestaut, Überflutungen sind sehr selten.



Bei uns wanderte die Elbe in der Vergangenheit immer wieder auf diesen Wesen, dann passend zur Laichzeit der Weißfische. Ist natürlich nur einer der vielen Gründe, es gab aber immer wieder starke Phasen mit hohen Gewichten beim Hegeangeln und dann wieder schwächere Zeiten. Deckt sich laut den alten Matchangler mit dieser These. Sicherlich ein Faktor, wenn auch nicht maßgeblich.

Was die Waller angeht, bin ich zwiegespalten. Gibt ja diverse Erhebungen und Lektüre zu seinem Beuteschema und der Aufnahme an Nahrung in der Menge. Frisst wohl in einem Jahr soviel, wie ein Hecht im Monat (im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße und Gedönse). Witzigerweise konnte ich bisher aber noch nie kleine Welse beim Feedern fangen. Weder in der Nacht, noch am Tage, mit häufig großen Mengen an gefütterten Würmern.

Ist der Bestand so groß, warum dann so wenig Beifänge?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist der Bestand so groß, warum dann so wenig Beifänge?


Da hast Du auch wieder recht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hast Du auch wieder recht!



Das Eingangs erwähnte Wortwitzkommando sollte sich nicht auf deinen Beitrag beziehen, sondern auf ein Wortspiel auf meinem Blog. Nur zur Info, sonst kommt das ganz falsch rüber. Ich wollte erst mich selbst auf einen anderen Post vor deinem Gedankenspiel zitieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei uns wanderte die Elbe in der Vergangenheit immer wieder auf diesen Wesen, dann passend zur Laichzeit der Weißfische. Ist natürlich nur einer der vielen Gründe, es gab aber immer wieder starke Phasen mit hohen Gewichten beim Hegeangeln und dann wieder schwächere Zeiten. Deckt sich laut den alten Matchangler mit dieser These. Sicherlich ein Faktor, wenn auch nicht maßgeblich.
> 
> Was die Waller angeht, bin ich zwiegespalten. Gibt ja diverse Erhebungen und Lektüre zu seinem Beuteschema und der Aufnahme an Nahrung in der Menge. Frisst wohl in einem Jahr soviel, wie ein Hecht im Monat (im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße und Gedönse). Witzigerweise konnte ich bisher aber noch nie kleine Welse beim Feedern fangen. Weder in der Nacht, noch am Tage, mit häufig großen Mengen an gefütterten Würmern.
> 
> Ist der Bestand so groß, warum dann so wenig Beifänge?


Es gibt Monate, an denen kein einziger Babywels beisst, dann gibt es abende wo es in Stress ausartet und sie eine wahre Plage sind. An ein und der selben Stelle, wohlgemerkt. Richtig schlau wurde ich bisher nicht daraus


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Ükel bin: Ich hab noch nie einen Wels gefangen und das nagt an mir!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei uns wanderte die Elbe in der Vergangenheit immer wieder auf diesen Wesen, dann passend zur Laichzeit der Weißfische. Ist natürlich nur einer der vielen Gründe, es gab aber immer wieder starke Phasen mit hohen Gewichten beim Hegeangeln und dann wieder schwächere Zeiten. Deckt sich laut den alten Matchangler mit dieser These. Sicherlich ein Faktor, wenn auch nicht maßgeblich.
> 
> Was die Waller angeht, bin ich zwiegespalten. Gibt ja diverse Erhebungen und Lektüre zu seinem Beuteschema und der Aufnahme an Nahrung in der Menge. Frisst wohl in einem Jahr soviel, wie ein Hecht im Monat (im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße und Gedönse). Witzigerweise konnte ich bisher aber noch nie kleine Welse beim Feedern fangen. Weder in der Nacht, noch am Tage, mit häufig großen Mengen an gefütterten Würmern.
> 
> Ist der Bestand so groß, warum dann so wenig Beifänge?


Es gibt Monate, an denen kein einziger Babywels beisst, dann gibt es abende wo es in Stress ausartet und sie eine wahre Plage sind. An ein und der selben Stelle, wohlgemerkt. Richtig schlau wurde ich bisher nicht daraus


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Ükel bin: Ich hab noch nie einen Wels gefangen und das nagt an mir!


Ich habe letztes Jahr ja mal nen Gewässertausch vorgeschlagen  vielleicht kriegen wir es dies Jahr hin


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt Monate, an denen kein einziger Babywels beisst, dann gibt es abende wo es in Stress ausartet und sie eine wahre Plage sind. An ein und der selben Stelle, wohlgemerkt. Richtig schlau wurde ich bisher nicht daraus



Kann ich dir für jede andere Fischart genauso unterschreiben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Test:

Sehr ihr das Bild?!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Ja, ich will!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Test:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr ihr das Bild?!


Jau, schöne Breese, knapp 60 cm?


----------



## Hering 58

@Fantastic Fishing-sehr schönes Foto.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, schöne Breese, knapp 60 cm?



Drüber, lag bei 67 Zentimeter, sollte letztes Jahr sogar in die Challenge, mit Zollstock war das Foto aber leider untauglich. Ich wollte auch nur Fix testen, ob ich Bilder aus meinem Blog direkt via Adresse hier auslesen kann, weil manche User Facebookinhalte (verlinke ich Bilder oft drüber) nicht sehen können.


----------



## geomas

Ja, das Bild ist zu sehen. Schöner Fisch, erinnert mich von der Farbe an die Schärenbraxen vom letzten Schwedenurlaub.


PS: FB-Inhalte blocke ich standardmäßig weg, bin also „so ein mancher User” ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, das Bild ist zu sehen. Schöner Fisch, erinnert mich von der Farbe an die Schärenbraxen vom letzten Schwedenurlaub.



Bei Brassen habe ich durch die Bank alle Farben dieser Welt in nur *einem* Gewässer gefangen. Von Silber, bis Bronze und Besch, Grau und weinrotem Flossenansatz. Hängt wohl von den Cocktails, der Jahreszeit, Nahrung und dem Wasser an sich ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Test:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr ihr das Bild?!




jupp.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Ükel bin: Ich hab noch nie einen Wels gefangen und das nagt an mir!




Geht mir auch so.
Hier gibt es leider keine , sonst hätte ich es schon längst mal versucht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kann ich dir für jede andere Fischart genauso unterschreiben.


Bei den Welschen ist es schon extrem, wobei gefühlt das letzte Jahr weniger kleine unterwegs waren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so.
> Hier gibt es leider keine keine, sonst hätte ich es schon längst mal versucht.



Jetzt weiß ich, wer hier deine Döbel frisst. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei den Welschen ist es schon extrem, wobei gefühlt das letzte Jahr weniger kleine unterwegs waren



So richtig ausufernden Plagegeister habe ich hier abseits der Krabben tatsächlich nicht. Manchmal nerven die Schleien, wenn ich Brassen fangen will.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Ükel bin: Ich hab noch nie einen Wels gefangen und das nagt an mir!



Das ist auch noch mein Traumfisch, so in der über 150 Klasse


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich, wer hier deine Döbel frisst.


Und wieso fressen sie sie nicht hier?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist auch noch mein Traumfisch, so in der über 150 Klasse



Als ich langweile hatte (mein Werk, kein Raubtum, abseits der Vorlage):








Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wieso fressen sie sie nicht hier?



Weil die Döbel bei dir die Babywelse fressen?


----------



## rhinefisher

Holland... auch nicht das Paradies, aber schon viel besser als hier....
Nachts ist die Genze über die A40 in 30 Minuten zu erreichen, aber leider liegen meine Angelplätze mindestens 80km entfernt und ich muß über die A57 - da treffe ich dann oft die Profis mit ihren bunt bemalten Booten. Ich freue mich dann immer wenn ich mit der doppelten Geschwindigkeit reisen kann...
Auch wenn in Holland die Bestände stark rückläufig sind, ist es gerade für den Friedfischangler noch sehr entspannt.
Wenn man mal Brassen in großen Mengen fangen will, absolut zu empfehlen..

PS: Da fällt mir noch etwas zu König der Friedfische ein.
Döbel sind natürlich nicht gleich Döbel: Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich im, nach Sommerregen leicht angetrübten, Forellenbach fische, oder im Weißensee.
Im Bach stürzt sich der Fisch relativ unvorsichtig auf den flott vorbeitreibenden Köder, wärend er im See erst nach sorgfältiger Inspektion vorsichtig nibbelt.
Man könnte teilweise an unterscjiedliche Arten glauben.. .
Von daher dem Prof mit seinen Stillwasserfischen ne Eins mit Sternchen..


----------



## Kochtopf

Zwoppelpost


----------



## Hecht100+

Mein nächster Zielfisch ist so ein g........ Giebel, seit Jahren bei uns im Baggersee und ich kriege keinen raus. Brasse, Güster, Schleie, Karpfen, alles gefangen,  nur nicht den Giebel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zwoppelpost



Ich halte den Döbel ohnehin nicht für die bevorzugte Beute für Welse. Brassen schwimmen dort, wo Welse liegen, sind langsamer und fetter. Döbel sind auch wesentlich anpassungsfähiger als die meisten Weißfische, aka jede Wasserschicht ist gedeckter Tisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mein nächster Zielfisch ist so ein g........ Giebel, seit Jahren bei uns im Baggersee und ich kriege keinen raus. Brasse, Güster, Schleie, Karpfen, alles gefangen,  nur nicht den Giebel.



Da schreibst du was! Ich habe jahrelang an einigen Parkseen geangelt und dort kamen Giebel eigentlich nie vor, geschweige denn bei Hegefischen oder dergleichen jemals gefangen. Kurz vor meinem Umzug hatte ich dann mehrere Exemplare auf Maden überlistet, als wäre es das normalste der Welt. Mir scheint, dieser Fisch ist extrem auf natürliche Nahrung fixiert. Gibt es bei Schleien in nicht ganz so ausgeprägter Form auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da schreibst du was! Ich habe jahrelang an einigen Parkseen geangelt und dort kamen Giebel eigentlich nie vor, geschweige denn bei Hegefischen oder dergleichen jemals gefangen. Kurz vor meinem Umzug hatte ich dann mehrere Exemplare auf Maden überlistet, als wäre es das normalste der Welt. Mir scheint, dieser Fisch ist extrem auf natürliche Nahrung fixiert. Gibt es bei Schleien in nicht ganz so ausgeprägter Form auch.




Also Giebel angel ich genau wie Karauschen.
Beide sind sich sehr ähnlich - nicht nur vom Äußeren.
Beide können sehr heikel sein aber an manchen Tagen wiederum auch sehr gierig.

Am wichtigsten ist ein wirklich fein tarierte Montage(wie ich se für Karuschen schonmal vorgestellt habe hier im Trööt vor Urzeiten) weil die Fisch sich beim Biss kaum von der Stelle bewegen und bei Nichtgefallen den Köder sofort wieder ausspucken.
Das Bissanzeigeblei muss also sehr dicht am Haken sitzen(3-5cm am besten).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier issa:





__





						Der Weg zur perfekten Karauschenmontage.... ....oder besessen vom Bauernkarpfen!
					

Redaktionell  Manches, was unsere User in "Sammelthreads" wie dem hier: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler posten, ist einfach zu schade, um nicht in einem Extra-Posting gewürdigt zu werden!  Tolle, lesenswerte Geschichte - DANKE dafür...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Andal

Was man (noch) alles an Wasser haben möchte, wird man eh nie haben. So kleine Flüsse, wie beim Wümmehunter, oder Teiche á la Geomas gehen mir ab. Gibts halt am Mittelrhein nicht. Dafür habe ich den Rhein selber. Groß, preiswert und in 300 m zu Fuss erreicht. Da ist alles drin. Man  muss es nur suchen und finden. Ich bin nicht überglücklich, aber auch nicht unzufrieden.


----------



## rhinefisher

In NL läuft ein Program zur wiederansiedlung von Karauschen - in 2-4 Jahren werde ich davon profitieren...
Es gibt schon jetzt viele Fische von 3 Pfund und mehr, aber ich habe in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren nicht genug Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.
Wären auch 2-3 Stunden Fahrzeit..
Als Kind hatte ich einen kleinen Waldteich von vielleicht 40x30m, der war voller uralter Kupferlinge - das sind wirklich schöne Tiere.


----------



## Mikesch

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist eins. Die Sache wurde schon aufgeklärt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Habe ich nach dem Posten auch gemerkt, aber bei der Ükelgeschwindigkeit bin ich immer nur am hinterherlesen.
Sieht man ja auch an diesem Post.
Ükelgeschwindigkeit = mind. 1 Seite/Stunde.


----------



## rhinefisher

Welse... können auch Spaß machen. Mag jemand für 350€ ne komplette Ausrüstung, mit einer 6500er und 2 9500er original US Spinfischer, 3 Ruten und sämtlichem Zubehör? Da macht der Käufer ganz sicher ein richtig gutes Geschäft.. isch schwööre..!
Wenn man sich mal ganz entspannt mit Wallern beschäftigen möchte und nebenher bombastische Brassen und Döbelfänge realisieren will, sollte man sich im Sommer nach Verdun sur le Doubs begeben..!
Da vereinigen sich Doubs und Saone - die Menschen sind sehr nett, die Landschaft friedlich und es ist absolut nix los.
Der Bestand an Brassen und Döbeln ist auch aktuell noch als gut zu bezeichnen und die Fische sind auch fangbar.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> ......noch eine seperate Karte vom Verband kaufen würde, könnte ich auch viele Kilometer Bäche beangeln



Weist du wo man die aktuellen LFV Verbandsgewässer einsehen kann?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wenn jemand in der Nähe ist und etwas zum Sitzen braucht, einfach melden!







Und das wird in Zukunft nicht weniger.


----------



## rippi

Ich biete dir für alles was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist 20€. Dann bist du den Kram los und kannst anderen Hobbys nachgehen. Der schönen Leidenschaft der Steinhauerei zum Beispiel.


----------



## Hecht100+

@rippi Bei uns diese Woche im Angebot


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @rippi Bei uns diese Woche im Angebot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336299


Bobby Car für Angler - gibt sicher ein pittoreskes Bild, wenn sie am Ufer dahinrollern.


----------



## Hecht100+

Und da dann noch einen Hochseerutenhalter vorne dran, das wärs doch.


----------



## Andal

Obwohl ja so eine Mischung aus Bollerwagen, Sitz und Plattform sicher nicht ganz unpraktisch wäre.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier issa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Weg zur perfekten Karauschenmontage.... ....oder besessen vom Bauernkarpfen!
> 
> 
> Redaktionell  Manches, was unsere User in "Sammelthreads" wie dem hier: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler posten, ist einfach zu schade, um nicht in einem Extra-Posting gewürdigt zu werden!  Tolle, lesenswerte Geschichte - DANKE dafür...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


Hey Prof - wirklich sehr geil!
Besonders die dreigeteilte Bißanzeigebebleiung ist Meisterlich.
Das Beste was ich je zum Karauschenfang gelesen habe..

PS: Wieder ein klarer Sieg für die Pose..


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bobby Car für Angler - gibt sicher ein pittoreskes Bild, wenn sie am Ufer dahinrollern.


Bei einem guten Fisch kann man wenigstens mitrollen


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @rippi Bei uns diese Woche im Angebot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336299


Ich hatte gehofft, @rippi wäre diese Woche im Angebot und dann landete (lud?) Das Bild


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca
Danke für den Karauschenlink, habe ich erst mal ausgedruckt und in den Ükel-Ordner geheftet, toller Bericht. Dann werde ich mal bei Zeiten versuchen, so einen Giebel an den Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Wieder ein klarer Sieg für die Pose..



Sollte der Tag eines Ükeltreffens samt meiner Anwesenheit kommen, werde ich dir meinen Window Feeder versehentlich vor die Ommel werfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in der Nähe ist und etwas zum Sitzen braucht, einfach melden!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336277
> 
> 
> Und das wird in Zukunft nicht weniger.



Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen dort  matrix ,sensas lauter edle Sachen 
Und alles pikobello sauber ,wie sich das gehört! 
LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen dort  matrix ,sensas lauter edle Sachen
> Und alles pikobello sauber ,wie sich das gehört!
> LG Michael


Sauber weil er nicht damit angelt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sauber weil er nicht damit angelt



Ich suhle mit gleich morgen mit meiner Sitzkiepe im Kot.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich suhle mit gleich morgen mit meiner Sitzkiepe im Kot.


Das ist Lieb, danke <3 #tacklescatporn


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist Lieb, danke <3 #tacklescatporn



So schlecht steht es um deine Wahrnehmung aber nicht, ich hab den meisten Kram im Dezember in der Dusche gereinigt. Im Side Tray waren nämlich schon Pilze gewachsen, so große wie deine Döbel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So schlecht steht es um deine Wahrnehmung aber nicht, ich hab den meisten Kram im Dezember in der Dusche gereinigt. Im Side Tray waren nämlich schon Pilze gewachsen, so große wie deine Döbel.


Pfifferlinge?! XD


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So schlecht steht es um deine Wahrnehmung aber nicht, ich hab den meisten Kram im Dezember in der Dusche gereinigt. Im Side Tray waren nämlich schon Pilze gewachsen, so große wie deine Döbel.



Ich mach das genauso! 
Mein Zeug muss auch sauber sein, da fühle ich mich wohler ,davon abgesehen kostet das alles viel Geld ! 
Ich muss teilweise für wirklich gute Angelsachen sparen ,da soll das Zeug möglich lange auch gut aussehen !
Ist meine persönliche Einstellung. 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich mach das genauso!
> Mein Zeug muss auch sauber sein, da fühle ich mich wohler ,davon abgesehen kostet das alles viel Geld !
> Ich muss teilweise für wirklich gute Angelsachen sparen ,da soll das Zeug möglich lange auch gut aussehen !
> Ist meine persönliche Einstellung.
> 
> LG Michael


Das stimmt. Man sollte sein Zeug hegen und pflegen. Dann hat man auch länger was davon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Man sollte sein Zeug hegen und pflegen. Dann hat man auch länger was davon.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist auch genau meine Einstellung! 
Und wenn man zusätzlich Ordnung hat ,findet man auch im Dunkeln seine Sachen im Kasten 
Sehe ich bei meinem Cousin beim Aal Angeln ,der findet das was er braucht erst wenn es wieder hell ist 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Sauber ja, aber das mit der peniblen Ordnung werde ich nie in den Griff bekommen. Eher so das Kübel-Prinzip.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pfifferlinge?! XD



Sah aus wie ein Hybrid aus Hanfsproß und Stinkmorchel. Habs die Toilette runtergespült, wächst jetzt in der Kläranlage weiter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich mach das genauso!
> Mein Zeug muss auch sauber sein, da fühle ich mich wohler ,davon abgesehen kostet das alles viel Geld !
> Ich muss teilweise für wirklich gute Angelsachen sparen ,da soll das Zeug möglich lange auch gut aussehen !
> Ist meine persönliche Einstellung.
> 
> LG Michael



Ich mache meinen Kram nie sauber, im Januar kamen aber die Onkels wegen Feuermelder und Thermostate. Deine Einstellung ist löblich, ich bin aber das glatte Gegenteil. Geld kommt und geht, Ordnung kostet Zeit, Zeit ist nicht unendlich.

Eben gerade musste ich auch mein Liquid Bread entsorgen. Vom Dezember. Lag im anderen Side Tray. Grüner Curry jetzt und so......


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich mache meinen Kram nie sauber, im Januar kamen aber die Onkels wegen Feuermelder und Thermostate. Deine Einstellung ist löblich, ich bin aber das glatte Gegenteil. Geld kommt und geht, Ordnung kostet Zeit, Zeit ist nicht unendlich.
> 
> Eben gerade musste ich auch mein Liquid Bread entsorgen. Vom Dezember. Lag im anderen Side Tray. Grüner Curry jetzt und so......



Doch ich eigentlich nach fast jedem Einsatz! 
Suchen kostet mich immer mehr Zeit und wenn ich dann in Kasten oder Kiepe greife und das Zeug ist verschmoddert könnte ich gerade wieder heim fahren  lach

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Doch ich eigentlich nach fast jedem Einsatz!
> Suchen kostet mich immer mehr Zeit und wenn ich dann in Kasten oder Kiepe greife und das Zeug ist verschmoddert könnte ich gerade wieder heim fahren  lach
> 
> LG



Ich muss nichts suchen, liegt ja noch alles vom letzten Ansitz in der Box.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich muss nichts suchen, liegt ja noch alles vom letzten Ansitz in der Box.



Klingt ganz wie mein Cousin 
Wir sind mal zusammen ans Iselmeer gefahren, dort wars sehr windig 
Er macht den Kasten auf ,wind rein in die Kiste und bis auf Blei war nix mehr drin 

War alles nur in den original Tütchen gerade reingefeuert .......war verteilt durch die halbe Niederlande. ...

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Klingt ganz wie mein Cousin
> Wir sind mal zusammen ans Iselmeer gefahren, dort wars sehr windig
> Er macht den Kasten auf ,wind rein in die Kiste und bis auf Blei war nix mehr drin
> 
> War alles nur in den original Tütchen gerade reingefeuert .......war verteilt durch die halbe Niederlande. ...
> 
> LG



Du verwechselt Ordnung mit Organisation. Bei mir fliegen nur die Körbe, aber nicht meine Kleinteile bei Wind.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du verwechselt Ordnung mit Organisation. Bei mir fliegen nur die Körbe, aber nicht meine Kleinteile bei Wind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336301
> Anhang anzeigen 336302



Sehr schöne Fotos! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos!
> 
> LG Michael



Das erste ist so unscharf, wie Döbel auf dem Catwalk. Ging bei Sturmböen aber auch nicht anders.


----------



## Waller Michel

Alles gut!  Ich finde die Fotos sehr authentisch!  Live aus dem Leben eines Anglers !

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Alles gut!  Ich finde die Fotos sehr authentisch!  Live aus dem Leben eines Anglers !
> 
> LG



Das, mein lieber Michael, ist auch die Identität eines Bloggers. Alles aus einer Hand, direkt vom Wasser.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das, mein lieber Michael, ist auch die Identität eines Bloggers. Alles aus einer Hand, direkt vom Wasser.



Ist bestimmt der Elbdeich oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt der Elbdeich oder?



Hafen, direkt unterhalb des Deiches.


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eben gerade musste ich auch mein Liquid Bread entsorgen. Vom Dezember. Lag im anderen Side Tray. Grüner Curry jetzt und so......


Da lobe ich mir die Nagetiere im Schuppen. Wenn ich da irgendwas irgendwie essbares in nicht dicht schließenden Behältern liegen lasse, ist das nach ein paar Tagen weg  
Wozu laufen hier eigentlich so viele Katzen rum.....?


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir die Nagetiere im Schuppen. Wenn ich da irgendwas irgendwie essbares in nicht dicht schließenden Behältern liegen lasse, ist das nach ein paar Tagen weg
> Wozu laufen hier eigentlich so viele Katzen rum.....?


In meinem Falteimer war angebrochenes Maismehl. Jetzt könnte ich mit Mäusekot anfüttern bzw Tulip panieren (hmmmmmmmmmm)


----------



## rutilus69

Ich hatte letztens vergessen, das leicht fischige Handtuch aus dem Eimer zu nehmen. Gestern war es dann eher ein Netztuch   
Die armen Viecher


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens vergessen, das leicht fischige Handtuch aus dem Eimer zu nehmen. Gestern war es dann eher ein Netztuch
> Die armen Viecher



Ich werfe das abends immer gleich in einen Eimer mit heißem Wasser und Flüssigwaschmittel meine Frau wäscht das dann immer nächsten Tag! 
Das stinkt zum Himmel raus 
Am heftigsten wenn man Aal oder Wallerschleim dran hat! 
Mir ist das im Kofferraum mal an einer Ablage rein gerutscht, dachte schon ich bräuchte ein neues Auto 

LG Michael


----------



## rippi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, @rippi wäre diese Woche im Angebot und dann landete (lud?) Das Bild


Lieber Kochtopf, 
auch ich werde mich in dieser Woche nicht rar machen und ein breites Angebot an treffenden Kommentaren auf alle möglichen guten Beiträge geben. Nun fragst du dich, was hat das mit 'Angebot zu tun. Die Lösung: Es geschieht noch viel häufiger als sonst. 
Freude ist angebracht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich werfe das abends immer gleich in einen Eimer mit heißem Wasser und Flüssigwaschmittel meine Frau wäscht das dann immer nächsten Tag!
> Das stinkt zum Himmel raus
> Am heftigsten wenn man Aal oder Wallerschleim dran hat!
> Mir ist das im Kofferraum mal an einer Ablage rein gerutscht, dachte schon ich bräuchte ein neues Auto
> 
> LG Michael


Ach ich bin da nicht so, ich gehe auch mit Karpfenschleim auf dem Hemd zum Dienststellenleiter (kündigen kann er mich nicht)


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach ich bin da nicht so, ich gehe auch mit Karpfenschleim auf dem Hemd zum Dienststellenleiter (kündigen kann er mich nicht)



Dienstellenleiter klingt nach Amtsperson 
Je nachdem wie du da mit Bürgern in Kontakt kommst haste dann bestimmt Platz um dich  ( Spaß natürlich )

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#giebel
#karauschen

Mir scheint es so, als ob die Giebel an manchen Tagen so richtig zupacken, Karauschen hingegen immer nibbeln.
Falls nicht Unmengen an Plötz oder Rotfedern im Gewässer sind, ist Mais ein guter Köder für beide Arten (die sind typischerweise nicht ganz so fix am Köder wie Rotauge oder Roddow).
Auf dicke „Karpfenpellets” habe ich Karauschen aber auch schon gefangen.
Ach, ich freu mich schon auf die ersten warmen Tage des Jahres...


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Weist du wo man die aktuellen LFV Verbandsgewässer einsehen kann?


Auf der Internetseite des lfv, Verbandsgewässer, Grabensysteme der Donau. Die Karte ist seit kurzem hinterlegt.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> #giebel
> #karauschen
> 
> Mir scheint es so, als ob die Giebel an manchen Tagen so richtig zupacken, Karauschen hingegen immer nibbeln.
> Falls nicht Unmengen an Plötz oder Rotfedern im Gewässer sind, ist Mais ein guter Köder für beide Arten (die sind typischerweise nicht ganz so fix am Köder wie Rotauge oder Roddow).
> Auf dicke „Karpfenpellets” habe ich Karauschen aber auch schon gefangen.
> Ach, ich freu mich schon auf die ersten warmen Tage des Jahres...



Ja das stimmt wenn viele Rotaugen drin sind, sind die nicht selten die ersten am Haken. 
Kann man nur versuchen das Mittelwasser so schnell wie möglich zu überbrücken mit Futter und Haken. 
Leider funktioniert das nicht immer und bei Fischen die auch sich oft im Mittelwasser aufhalten meist gar nicht! 
Karausche hatte ich die letzte wie ich noch im Osten gewohnt hatte ,habe hier noch kein Gewässer mit Karauschen entdeckt bisher! 

Auf gutes Wetter freue ich mich auch wie verrückt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dienstellenleiter klingt nach Amtsperson
> Je nachdem wie du da mit Bürgern in Kontakt kommst haste dann bestimmt Platz um dich  ( Spaß natürlich )
> 
> LG Michael


Haha, mit dem operativen Bereich habe ich zum Glück seit längerem nix mehr zu tun - und die KollegInnen sind kummer gewöhnt


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Haha, mit dem operativen Bereich habe ich zum Glück seit längerem nix mehr zu tun - und die KollegInnen sind kümmern gewöhnt


 Klingt bisschen nach Polizei und GDP 
War mein Vater auch Ewigkeiten tätig für damals in Wiesbaden. 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#vorsichtofftopic
#wels

Die Warnow ist wohl ein ziemlich gutes Welsgewässer. Leider sind etliche Flußabschnitte vom Ufer aus nicht beangelbar und weitere Uferstellen sind für die Landung eines guten Fisches komplett ungeeignet. Effektives Welsangeln kann ich mir nur vom Boot aus vorstellen.
Der alte DDR-Rekord-Wels (73kg, 2,05m) wurde in der Nähe gefangen.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Karausche hatte ich die letzte wie ich noch im Osten gewohnt hatte ,habe hier noch kein Gewässer mit Karauschen entdeckt bisher!


Karauschen kann man hier bei uns auch als mindestens verschollen bezeichnen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Karauschen kann man hier bei uns auch als mindestens verschollen bezeichnen.



Im Osten gibt es immer wieder kleine Löschteiche in den idyllischen Örtchen ,da lohnt es sich immer mal ne Rute rein zu hängen ! Nicht selten wird man mit einer schönen Karausche belohnt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> #vorsichtofftopic
> #wels
> 
> Die Warnow ist wohl ein ziemlich gutes Welsgewässer. Leider sind etliche Flußabschnitte vom Ufer aus nicht beangelbar und weitere Uferstellen sind für die Landung eines guten Fisches komplett ungeeignet. Effektives Welsangeln kann ich mir nur vom Boot aus vorstellen.
> Der alte DDR-Rekord-Wels (73kg, 2,05m) wurde in der Nähe gefangen.


 
Mitlerweile kann man auch in der Elbe kapitale Waller an Land ziehen! 
Warnow auf Waller klingt sehr interessant! 
Vielleicht mal mit dem Bellyboot 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Karauschen kann man hier bei uns auch als mindestens verschollen bezeichnen.



Hier sieht man auch auf Äckern und Weiden die Überbleibsel von kleinen Teichen. Paar Weiden, etwas Rohr, trübes Wasser in einem versandeten Loch.
Viele dieser Gewässer werden früher Karauschen beherbergt haben. Bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich mir von umliegenden Dörfern billige Jahreskarten für die Dorfteiche hole (zum Beispiel Jahreskarte für Erwachsene 8 oder 10€, für Kinder von 10-14 Jahren 2€ pro Jahr)...


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Hier sieht man auch auf Äckern und Weiden die Überbleibsel von kleinen Teichen. Paar Weiden, etwas Rohr, trübes Wasser in einem versandeten Loch.
> Viele dieser Gewässer werden früher Karauschen beherbergt haben. Bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich mir von umliegenden Dörfern bilige Jahreskarten für die Dorfteiche hole (zum Beispiel Jahreskarte für Erwachsene 8 oder 10€, für Kinder von 10-14 Jahren 2€ pro Jahr)...



Würde ich unbedingt machen! 
Gerade für das Geld kann man nicht viel falsch machen denke ich !
Und schön sitzen tut man meist auch! 

LG


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Jahreskarten für die Dorfteiche hole (zum Beispiel Jahreskarte für Erwachsene 8 oder 10€, für Kinder von 10-14 Jahren 2€ pro Jahr)...


Puh... ob von diesen exorbitanten Preisen das Papier und die Stempelfarbe bezahlt werden kann?


----------



## Kochtopf

#Waller
Ich will ja nicht angeben, aber:








						Körler Angler haben Monster-Wels aus der Fulda gefischt
					

2,15 Meter lang und 72,5 Kilogramm schwer ist der gigantische Wels den Karlheinz Wilke und Viktor Schneider aus der Fulda an der Ederspitze fischten.




					www.lokalo24.de
				



"Meine" IG-Strecke



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Klingt bisschen nach Polizei und GDP
> War mein Vater auch Ewigkeiten tätig für damals in Wiesbaden.



Großer Gott, nein, Menschen die freiwillig Uniform und Waffe tragen sind mir höchst suspekt, ich habe was anständiges gelernt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #Waller
> Ich will ja nicht angeben, aber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Körler Angler haben Monster-Wels aus der Fulda gefischt
> 
> 
> 2,15 Meter lang und 72,5 Kilogramm schwer ist der gigantische Wels den Karlheinz Wilke und Viktor Schneider aus der Fulda an der Ederspitze fischten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lokalo24.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Meine" IG-Strecke
> 
> 
> 
> Großer Gott, nein, Menschen die freiwillig Uniform und Waffe tragen sind mir höchst suspekt, ich habe was anständiges gelernt!


Ja ,muss es aber auch geben ,ohne geht es halt auch nicht! 

Sehr sehr schöner Waller ! Die großen kommen immer weiter Richtung Norden!  Freu und wart 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Ach ja, so ein schöner Karauschen - Teich. Träum......
Ein, zwei Teiche gibt es hier noch, die ich mir mal anschauen muss. Irgendwo muss es sie doch noch geben......


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ach ja, so ein schöner Karauschen - Teich. Träum......
> Ein, zwei Teiche gibt es hier noch, die ich mir mal anschauen muss. Irgendwo muss es sie doch noch geben......


Karauschen findet man oft in den kleinsten Tümpeln wo man gar keine Fische groß vermutet ! Ist mittlerweile wirklich schon was besonderes! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ach ja, so ein schöner Karauschen - Teich. Träum......
> Ein, zwei Teiche gibt es hier noch, die ich mir mal anschauen muss. Irgendwo muss es sie doch noch geben......


Diese Teiche hätte es auch noch. Sie sehen auch gut aus. Oberflächlich. Aber das Wasser eine trübe Brühe, kaum Wasserpflanzen und wenn man fischt, kommen mickerige Rotaugen und Satzer daher.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 - mein Angebot steht: falls Du im Frühjahr/Sommer mal Zeit hast für nen Trip nach Norden, gib bitte Bescheid.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Karauschen findet man oft in den kleinsten Tümpeln wo man gar keine Fische groß vermutet ! Ist mittlerweile wirklich schon was besonderes!
> 
> LG Michael



Und diese Tümpel sind seltener wie die Karauschen.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> @rutilus69 - mein Angebot steht: falls Du im Frühjahr/Sommer mal Zeit hast für nen Trip nach Norden, gib bitte Bescheid.


Da komme ich auf jeden Fall Mal drauf zurück. Die Austausch - Angelberechtigung für MV bekomme ich bald


----------



## Andal

Ich habe mal in der Gegend, wo ich aufwuchs, eine topographische Karte aus den 30ern in die Hand bekommen. Unfassbar, was es da noch an Bauernweihern gab. Nach der Flurbereinigung nur noch Äcker und weitläufige Wiesen. Sehr traurig.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir beim Einschlafen grad vorgestellt, wie ich mit einem versilberten Zuckerlöffel (mit so nem Emailwappen einer regionalen Sehenswürdigkeit, ihr wisst welche Sorte ich meine, gleich links im Regal neben den Stocknägeln und den Postkartenheftchen), also jedenfalls wie ich mit einem solchen Löffel sorgfältig und vorsichtig Maiskorn auf Maiskorn in die Köderfletsche oder Handfläche häufe zum sommerlichen Loosefeeden.
> Mist, jetzt bin ich wieder


Kopfkino!
@Minimax im feinen Tweed-Dreiteiler am swim. Daneben ein eleganter Beistelltisch mit einem silbernen Tablett- natürlich mit Blumengravur - für ein feines Porzellanschüsselchen mit Mais samt Silberlöffel sowie eine feine Dose die Curry-Würfelfleisch beherbergt mit einer filigranen, silbernen Zuckerzange.
Im Matsch.
Bei 4 Grad und Nieselregen.


----------



## geomas

So, morgen soll das Wetter noch etwas trüber werden als erhofft, aber immerhin mit Temperaturen im Plusbereich und ohne Niederschlag. Dafür Wind bis 6 Beaufort. Also bleibt die Posenrute zu Haus. Aber mindestens eine Swingtip kommt zum Einsatz. 
Mal sehen, ob ich dem See beim 2ten Ansitz eine 2te Species entlocken kann.


----------



## daci7

Doppeltgemoppelt


----------



## Tobias85

#angelradius
Da ich mich bisher nur auf meine Vereinsgewässer konzentriert habe, fahre ich tatsächlich nie weiter als etwa 15km Luftlinie. Viel weiter möchte ich meist auch nicht, das wird mir zu aufwändig, da ich ja meistens eher kürzere Ansitze durchziehe. Dieses Jahr werde ich das mal ein wenig ausbauen und das eine oder andere Gewässer einer IG anfahren, außerdem wie neulich erwähnt die obere Ems, die nun schon ein gutes Stück entfernt liegt, aber spannendes Angeln verspricht.

#karauschen
Im Steinhuder Meer gibt es gesicherte Vorkommen, aber auf eine Karausche kamen bei Abfischaktionen hunderte Giebel, also nichts für den gezielten Fang. Im benachbarten Naturschutzgebiet wurden kleine flache Tümpel nur für Karauschen angelegt und mit erbfesten Fischen besetzt, angeln ist da natürlich nicht. Ich hoffe aber, dass die in der Nähe gelegenen Angelteiche tatsächlich die eine oder andere Karausche beherbergen, und die wären auch über die IG beangelbar.


----------



## geomas

Mich würde es wirklich interessieren, ob es in kleineren bis mittelgroßen Gewässern auf längere Zeit eine Koexistenz von Karauschen UND Giebeln geben kann.
Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, als ob die Giebel „die Karauschengewässer feindlich übernehmen”.
Überhaupt scheint der Giebel noch nicht so erforscht zu sein wie es sich anbieten würde.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Mich würde es wirklich interessieren, ob es in kleineren bis mittelgroßen Gewässern auf längere Zeit eine Koexistenz von Karauschen UND Giebeln geben kann.
> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, als ob die Giebel „die Karauschengewässer feindlich übernehmen”.
> Überhaupt scheint der Giebel noch nicht so erforscht zu sein wie es sich anbieten würde.


Ich weiss von einem See in der Ville (Rheinland) wo beide Arten vorkommen und auch weitestgehend für das geschulte Auge unterscheidbar sind


----------



## geomas

^ interessant, danke.
Hier hab ich es öfters erlebt, daß Gewässern Karauschen zugeschrieben worden sind, dort offenbar aber nur Giebel lebten. 
Gibt viel Hörensagen zum Thema Karauschen und Giebel, so kommt es mir vor. Spannendes Thema.


----------



## Jason

Wieviel Km nehme ich zum fischen auf mich? In den letzten Jahren eigentlich die weiteste Strecke zum 60Km entfernten Baggersee, wo es jetzt 
am Sonntag mit el Potto hingehen sollte. Tun wir aber nicht. Nun geht es an den neuentdeckten Teichen. Ansonsten habe ich mein Hausgewässer die Warme vor der Tür und die Diemel ist auch in 10Km zu erreichen. Dann haben wir noch in Nordhessen einige Seen wie der Diemelsee, Edersee und den Twistesee im Angebot. Alles unter einer Stunde Fahrzeit zu erreichen. Große Flüsse wie Weser und Fulda sind auch noch akzeptabel zu erreichen. Das reicht mir Voll und Ganz. Also mehr als 60-70Km würde ich nicht fahren. Die Reise nach Bodenwerder mit 
@Kochtopf war eine Ausnahme. Das waren ja gefühlte 100Km.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in der Gegend, wo ich aufwuchs, eine topographische Karte aus den 30ern in die Hand bekommen. Unfassbar, was es da noch an Bauernweihern gab. Nach der Flurbereinigung nur noch Äcker und weitläufige Wiesen. Sehr traurig.



Aus der Region Wasserburg kenne ich das auch, waren wohl auch viele als Viehtränken angelegt bzw genutzt worden! 

Ein paar schöne Karauschengewässer kenne ich nur noch aus der Prignitz und dem angrenzenden Mekpom ..mal diesseits mal jenseits der Landesgrenze. 
Einige davon sind sogar mit der DAV karte zu befischen .

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Kopfkino!
> @Minimax im feinen Tweed-Dreiteiler am swim. Daneben ein eleganter Beistelltisch mit einem silbernen Tablett- natürlich mit Blumengravur - für ein feines Porzellanschüsselchen mit Mais samt Silberlöffel sowie eine feine Dose die Curry-Würfelfleisch beherbergt mit einer filigranen, silbernen Zuckerzange.
> Im Matsch.
> Bei 4 Grad und Nieselregen.



Jungs, Jungs, Jungs, liebe Freunde,
oje, meine Einschlafsequenz ist falsch verstanden worden- es ging garnicht so um Material und Natur des Löffels , sondern über die die Verwunderung wie all die "Ich hole Maiskörner einzeln mit Löffel aus dem Glas, damit´s drei Tage länger haltbar ist"-Strategen wohl dem Problem auch mal ne Handvoll oder zwei Maiskörner einzubringen, und das über einen ganzen Tag mit der löffelchen Methode  unter schlimmen Bedingungen begegnen würden. Wirkte reichlich grüntischmässig auf mich, I have to say, indeed. Wer hätte gedacht, das die launige Löffelbeschreibung von der eigentlichen Pointe abgelenkt hat. Abgesehen davon würde ich -ihr kennt mich- dafür sicher keinen_ versilberten _Löffel benutzen. Ahem.


Das Thema feines  Tee/Kaffegeschirrgeschirr am Wasser und seine stilvolle Verwendung ist natürlich virulent, hier eine Variante, die ich persönlich für erstrebenswert halte:







Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ 'n Fliegenfischer, war ja klar...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ 'n Fliegenfischer, war ja klar...



Wer kann es ändern, wenn nicht wir?


----------



## Kochtopf

Der HERR sprach hierzu:


----------



## geomas

Haha, mir bringen die Bienen keinen Tee, bei mir surren sie (ungewollt) im Maisglas.

PS: Kennst Du den Bildautor? Nachricht gerne per PN.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, mir bringen die Bienen keinen Tee, bei mir surren sie (ungewollt) im Maisglas.


Ein Löffel reduziert hierbei die Verletzungsgefahr ungemein!
Ich kaufe ja nur einzeln verpackte Maiskörner! Da bin ich flexibler!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich glaub da haben wir uns gestern Abend kräftig blamiert hier 
Bei 1 Euro für das Glas Mais isses zu verschmääärzen 
Ich sehs ein 
Und trotzdem wenn die häßlichen Löffel weg sind hier ,muss ich nicht weinen 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich glaub da haben wir uns gestern Abend kräftig blamiert hier



Mach Dir keine Sorgen, das ist hier gute Tradition unter uns


----------



## geomas

Wie dem auch sei - ich steh dazu - ich bin der personifizierte Mais-Geiz-Meister. 
Da wird kein nennenswerter Rest in der Uferzone verklappt, allenfalls die hungrige Maus bekommt ein paar Körnchen als Dank für die Unterhaltung zwischen den Beißpausen. 
Und wo ich angele, wird auch nicht abgefüllt, sondern sparsam angefüttert. So!


----------



## Kochtopf

Es mus schon viel übrig und as nächste Angelfenster bereits in Sicht sein damit ich mehr als Maden und Würmer wieder mit heim nehme  ansonsten verbuche ich das unter "Opfergaben an die Flussgöttin"


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ansonsten verbuche ich das unter "Opfergaben an die Flussgöttin"


Das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Angler, der wenn er es auch nicht zugeben mag, so seine Rituale hat. Besondere Handlungsweisen, oder kleine Opfergaben am Pachamama...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Angler, der wenn er es auch nicht zugeben mag, so seine Rituale hat. Besondere Handlungsweisen, oder kleine Opfergaben am Pachamama...!


Der Fluss nimmt (meist) der Fluss gibt (gelegentlich) - und der Fluss straft Hybris.
Meine Fulle ist eine grausame Geliebte


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> ^ interessant, danke.
> Hier hab ich es öfters erlebt, daß Gewässern Karauschen zugeschrieben worden sind, dort offenbar aber nur Giebel lebten.
> Gibt viel Hörensagen zum Thema Karauschen und Giebel, so kommt es mir vor. Spannendes Thema.



Im Steinhuder Meer coexistieren wie gesagt beide Arten, höchst-offiziell kartiert, allerdings übernehmen die Giebel im den letzten Jahrzehnten immer mehr das Feld. Dass beide Arten dauerhaft in einem kleineren Gewässer nebeneinander her leben können, wprde ich tendenziell eher ausschließen - irgendwann, soötestens nach einigen Jahrzehnten, wird wohl jede 'Karausche' Giebelgene in sich tragen, in Klein- und Kleinstgewässern können die ja kaum aneinander vorbeischwimmen.


----------



## Tobias85

Vergesst das mit den Genen - Tobsen ist müde, Tobsen kann nicht mehr denken, Tobsen muss schlafen


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vergesst das mit den Genen - Tobsen ist müde, Tobsen kann nicht mehr denken, Tobsen muss schlafen


Tobsen schlafen gen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Auf der Internetseite des lfv, Verbandsgewässer, Grabensysteme der Donau. Die Karte ist seit kurzem hinterlegt.



Besten dank dafür.
Geb es nicht auch ein Stück Kanal in der Nähe von Nürnberg?


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs, Jungs, Jungs, liebe Freunde,
> oje, meine Einschlafsequenz ist falsch verstanden worden- es ging garnicht so um Material und Natur des Löffels , sondern über die die Verwunderung wie all die "Ich hole Maiskörner einzeln mit Löffel aus dem Glas, damit´s drei Tage länger haltbar ist"-Strategen wohl dem Problem auch mal ne Handvoll oder zwei Maiskörner einzubringen, und das über einen ganzen Tag mit der löffelchen Methode  unter schlimmen Bedingungen begegnen würden. Wirkte reichlich grüntischmässig auf mich, I have to say, indeed. Wer hätte gedacht, das die launige Löffelbeschreibung von der eigentlichen Pointe abgelenkt hat. Abgesehen davon würde ich -ihr kennt mich- dafür sicher keinen_ versilberten _Löffel benutzen. Ahem.
> 
> 
> Das Thema feines  Tee/Kaffegeschirrgeschirr am Wasser und seine stilvolle Verwendung ist natürlich virulent, hier eine Variante, die ich persönlich für erstrebenswert halte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336311
> 
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax



Was ist denn jetzt so besonders an dem Bild?
OK - Tweed ist sowas von Out, aber Lack trägt man doch noch..


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt so besonders an dem Bild?
> OK - Tweed ist sowas von Out, aber Lack trägt man doch noch..



Auf jeden Fall mal das die Servierdame nicht ihre Füße sehen kann 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall mal das die Servierdame nicht ihre Füße sehen kann
> 
> LG Michael


Beim Mann versperrt gelegentlich der Bauch den Blick auf die Füße, bei der Dame ist es..............das Wasser


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Besten dank dafür.
> Geb es nicht auch ein Stück Kanal in der Nähe von Nürnberg?


Da müsstest du wahrscheinlich auf der Seite der Mittelfranken nachschauen 
Allerdings was ist bei dir Nähe von Nürnberg? Neumarkt ist nur eine halbe Stunde von Nürnberg weg, da gibt's den alten Ludwig-Donau Kanal. Da kann man auch super Angeln, auch wenns im Sommer ziemlich verkrautet ist teilweise. Wahr schon lange nicht mehr dort, aber ich glaub der ist so 20 m breit.
Für Tageskarten musst du dann beim Neumarkter Fischereiverein i. d. Opf. nachgucken.


----------



## Racklinger

Ukel schrieb:


> Beim Mann versperrt gelegentlich der Bauch den Blick auf die Füße, bei der Dame ist es..............das Wasser ☺


Idealerweise der Schweinsbraten, den Sie frisch aus dem Ofen geholt hat


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kiekt euch das mal an.
Zander-Didi hat früher sogar mal richtig geangelt....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kiekt euch das mal an.
> Zander-Didi hat früher sogar mal richtig geangelt....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336449


Ach deshalb trägt der immer ne Mütze, dem würden sonst die Fische vom Kopf rutschen


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kiekt euch das mal an.
> Zander-Didi hat früher sogar mal richtig geangelt....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336449



Ich hab vor ein Tagen ja angefangen, ein bisschen in alten Angelzeitschriften zu stöbern (konkret: 2003er 'Esox'-Magazine, also der inhaltlich leicht reduzierte Abklatsch vom Blinker).
3-5 Friedfischartikel pro Aushabe waren damals noch die Regel. Schade, dass sich das so schnell geändert hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kiekt euch das mal an.
> Zander-Didi hat früher sogar mal richtig geangelt....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336449


Bevor die Kappe festgewachsen war und er der Ehemann der Raubfischweltmeisterin wurde xD
Ohnehin der blödsinnigste Titel ever, das war irgendein kackcup der sich ohne Akkreditierung durch einen Weltverband "Weltmeisterschaft" genannt hat. Der ist genau so Weltmeister wie unser Pröfpröf ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der ist genau so Weltmeister wie unser Pröfpröf



Der ist zumindestens amtierender Ükel-Weltmeister


----------



## Minimax

Wollt Grad sagen! Man kann auf keinen Fall einen der international renommiertesten und exklusivsten anglerischen Ehrentitel mit so nem windigen Karnevalsorden im 100-meter-Gummifisch-Wedeln vergleichen!


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Wollt Grad sagen! Man kann auf keinen Fall einen der international renommiertesten und exklusivsten anglerischen Ehrentitel mit so nem windigen Karnevalsorden im 100-meter-Gummifisch-Wedeln vergleichen!


hmpf 100 meter?? Du meintest 10 meter oder


----------



## phirania

In der Ruhe......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Wie nehmt ihr eure Stachelschweinposen mit ans Wasser?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218522283645587458


----------



## Hering 58

@Testudo -Der kann aber viele Stachelschweinposen Bauen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Ja, aber nur, wenn es wieder welche rumliegen lässt, ist ja ein Kumpel


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt so besonders an dem Bild?
> OK - Tweed ist sowas von Out, aber Lack trägt man doch noch..


Seit wann sollte der "out" sein? Höchstens der Harristweed, weil den bald keiner mehr bezahlen kann!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Seit wann sollte der "out" sein? Höchstens der Harristweed, weil den bald keiner mehr bezahlen kann!



Weil man das seit Emma Peel einfach nicht mehr tragen kann. Ich bin 56- in Tweed sehe ich aus wie ein alter Sack, aber Du solltest mich mal in meiner Latexangelbekleidung sehen...


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du solltest mich mal in meiner Latexangelbekleidung sehen...



Und dann noch Lackstiefel, ich geh fest. Dann doch lieber stilvoll in Tweed oder Schottenkaro.


----------



## Trotta

So in etwa?


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/lustige-netzfundstuecke.348220/page-7#post-5002669


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jaaa Holland 1,5 Std daaas wärs !
> Ich hab bis Enschede so knapp 300 KM ,aber über die A2 das sind dann doch immer wieder 4 Stunden. Bis zum Twentekanal .
> Da ich im Moment kein Campingfahrzeug habe kommt dann noch die lästige Geschichte mit Zimmer suchen dazu etc .
> Muss ich schon paar Tage hinfahren um im entferntesten von lohnen sprechen zu können.
> 
> 
> LG Michael




Warun angelst Du nicht die Nacht durch - da kann man sich das Zimmer locker sparen und hat mehr Angelzeit.. .


----------



## Waller Michel

Wollte nur mal kurz auf einen Thread aufmerksam machen der hier gestartet wurde! 
Da zeigt jemand ein Dog Fod Rig ,das ist speziell gemacht um Frolic anködern zu können. 
Finde ich persönlich gut ! Wenn es jemand interessiert, könnt ihr ja mal gucken? 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Warun angelst Du nicht die Nacht durch - da kann man sich das Zimmer locker sparen und hat mehr Angelzeit.. .



Die Idee ist zwar grundliegend gut aber; hinfahren, die Nacht durchangeln und dann noch heim fahren ist sehr stressig! 
Früher habe ich das auch unzählige male gemacht, jetzt bin ich ü50 ,dann wird es irgendwann sehr anstrengend! 
Würde auch meiner Frau dann irgendwann bestimmt nicht mehr gefallen denke ich .Auch muss dann wenn ich mit Frau und Hunde unterwegs bin das Wetter in der Nacht einigermaßen mild sein, gerade wenn ich dann richtig müde bin, friere ich dann doch schneller .

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal kurz auf einen Thread aufmerksam machen der hier gestartet wurde!
> Da zeigt jemand ein Dog Fod Rig ,das ist speziell gemacht um Frolic anködern zu können.
> Finde ich persönlich gut ! Wenn es jemand interessiert, könnt ihr ja mal gucken?
> 
> LG Michael


Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass wir alle den thread sehen wenn wir auf neue Beiträge klicken


----------



## rippi

Und das Rig kann man bei Ebay kaufen. So stand es im letzten Thread, der dieses Rig vorstellte.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Waller Michel  Wenn du am Twente Kanal angelst, bist du dann mehr in Richtung Hengelo oder mehr in Rechtung Ijssel unterwegs. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch den Abzweig nach Almelo hoch. Ich kenne nur den Noordhollandkanal, vom Twentekanal nur gehört.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Waller Michel  Wenn du am Twente Kanal angelst, bist du dann mehr in Richtung Hengelo oder mehr in Rechtung Ijssel unterwegs. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch den Abzweig nach Almelo hoch. Ich kenne nur den Noordhollandkanal, vom Twentekanal nur gehört.



Ich bin direkt bei Hengelo ,praktisch ein kleines Stück von Enschede weg ..
Da sind auch sehr viele Friedfischangler am  Werk !
Sehr fischreisch und schön zu beangeln !
Und natürlich ein Vispas Gewässer 
Hecht und Zander sind dort auch schön und reichlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass wir alle den thread sehen wenn wir auf neue Beiträge klicken



Jetzt wo du es mir erklärst ,verstehe ich es auch. .....danke


----------



## Tobias85

rippi schrieb:


> Und das Rig kann man bei Ebay kaufen. So stand es im letzten Thread, der dieses Rig vorstellte.



Und sowohl der Themenersteller als auch der Kommentator sind beide erst kürzlich registriert, haben jeweils nur einen Beitrag im Forum und loben dieses Rig - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und sowohl der Themenersteller als auch der Kommentator sind beide erst kürzlich registriert, haben jeweils nur einen Beitrag im Forum und loben dieses Rig - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!



Das ist richtig! Habs auch gerade gesehen! 
Wobei ich werds mal Testen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und sowohl der Themenersteller als auch der Kommentator sind beide erst kürzlich registriert, haben jeweils nur einen Beitrag im Forum und loben dieses Rig - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!


Seid gnädig. Wenn man zu zweit von einem Rig leben muss, ist Schmalhans Küchenmeister!


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist richtig! Habs auch gerade gesehen!
> Wobei ich werds mal Testen!
> 
> LG Michael



Die Auflösezeit wird wahrscheinlich minimal kürzer sein, weil das Wasser von der Innenseite nicht an der Frolic rankommt und ihn nur von außen her auflösen kann. Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn man die Angeln stundenlang im Wasser lassen will, dann scheint Frolic sowieso nicht geeignet zu sein, regelmäßig kontrollieren muss man dann sowieso. Da spar ich mir doch lieber das Geld und baue die Montage selbst und schlaufe die Ringe ganz normal ans Haar.


----------



## Hecht100+

So wie es aussieht kommt das Rig von Balzer und steht bei Askari schon im Outlett.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Auflösezeit wird wahrscheinlich minimal kürzer sein, weil das Wasser von der Innenseite nicht an der Frolic rankommt und ihn nur von außen her auflösen kann. Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn man die Angeln stundenlang im Wasser lassen will, dann scheint Frolic sowieso nicht geeignet zu sein, regelmäßig kontrollieren muss man dann sowieso. Da spar ich mir doch lieber das Geld und baue die Montage selbst und schlaufe die Ringe ganz normal ans Haar.



Aja klar mit ner Haarmontage mache ich das schon 30 Jahre .
Wollte auch absolut keine Werbung machen dafür! 
Werds trotzdem mal versuchen, kostet jetzt ja auch nicht die Welt! 
Ich fand die Idee halt nicht schlecht! 

LG


----------



## Andal

In die Löcher der Frolic Ringe passen auch die kleinen, steinharten Boilies von MS-Range, Fakemaiskörner, oder man schmiert sie einfach mit Forellenteig zu. Gleiche Wirkung. Ein Eye Catcher für die guten Brassen und Schleien!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weil man das seit Emma Peel einfach nicht mehr tragen kann. Ich bin 56- in Tweed sehe ich aus wie ein alter Sack, aber Du solltest mich mal in meiner Latexangelbekleidung sehen...


Da bin ich dann doch mal etwas rücksichtsvoller zu meiner Umwelt und laufe altbacken getweeded herum.


----------



## feederbrassen

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weil man das seit Emma Peel einfach nicht mehr tragen kann. Ich bin 56- in Tweed sehe ich aus wie ein alter Sack, aber Du solltest mich mal in meiner Latexangelbekleidung sehen...


Gibts Bilder


----------



## rustaweli

Mal wieder was zur Geschichte des Matchangelns. Falls es jemand interessiert und noch nicht kennt. Eben wieder darüber gestolpert.









						The early history of match fishing | Canal & River Trust
					

One of the topics I have extensively researched is the early history of match fishing, so it seemed a pity not to share it with a slightly bigger audience. So here it is, compiled especially for Canal & River Trust readers.




					canalrivertrust.org.uk


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weil man das seit Emma Peel einfach nicht mehr tragen kann. Ich bin 56- in Tweed sehe ich aus wie ein alter Sack, aber Du solltest mich mal in meiner Latexangelbekleidung sehen...


Ich glaube das liegt nicht am Tweed - aber ich habe schwarze Müllsäcke die dem Latexlook nahe kommen dürften


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt nicht am Tweed - aber ich habe schwarze Müllsäcke die dem Latexlook nahe kommen dürften


Kannste ja mal Sonntag anziehen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Oh ja, aber macht bitte Bilder.... oder lieber doch nicht?


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Oh ja, aber macht bitte Bilder.... oder lieber doch nicht?


Wird alles festgehalten. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wird alles festgehalten.
> Gruß Jason


Vor allem Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weil man das seit Emma Peel einfach nicht mehr tragen kann. Ich bin 56- in Tweed sehe ich aus wie ein alter Sack, aber Du solltest mich mal in meiner Latexangelbekleidung sehen...


Richtig so, lass das sein mit den Säcken !
Heutzutage hat das einen treffend besonderen Namen, der uralte dicke Stoff in den Farben von grau braun bis gelbbraun, gestreift gesprenkelt oder kariert, ein ...  *Mottenpuff*  !

Kann man echt nur noch tragen, wenn man schon im Pensionskorridor oder dergleichen ist, Abstellwarteplatz vorm Altenheim besetzt hat, oder im Südteil der (Klein-)Britischen Insel geht natürlich auch.


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Leute, um mal vorsichtig von Leder, Latex und dicken Tüten abzulenken:

Bei mir gab es heute nicht die 2te Species aus dem Teich in der Kleinstadt. Aber der erste Fisch zog so an der alten Schwingspitzrute, daß ich mir anfangs diesbezüglich Hoffnungen machte.

Bin spät los, nachdem ich noch dies und jenes erledigen mußte. Um 12.00 waren dann aber 2 alte ABU Legerlites im Wasser - 1 beködert mit in Scopex-Zeugs getränktem Bio-Mais, die andere mit einem Curry-Tulip-Würfelchen bestückt.





Gefüttert habe ich lose per Katschi mit Bio-Mais ohne Scopex-Tränkung. Haha! Der Hakenköder sollte besondere Aufmerksamkeit erregen.
Scopex ist unangenehm klebrig-zuckrig und riecht nach Weihnachtsbäckerei ohne Gewürze, nur fett süß mit irgendwas undefinierbarem dazu.

Es dauerte auch nicht lange, bis es Geruckel an einer der Schwingspitzen gab, Anhieb, ohh, was ist das? Der Fisch zieht zügig in die andere Schnur, nimmt sogar etwas Mono von der Rolle. Die Legerlite war schön gebogen, aber klar - ein Karpfen war das nicht. Aber vielleicht eine Überraschung in Form einer ... ?

Aber nein, ein Plötz, und zwar mein bislang bester* . Knapp über 31cm und perfekt in Form. Die Farben sind typischerweise bei kleineren Fischen noch etwas kräftiger, aber Blässe konnte ich diesem Exemplar definitiv nicht ankreiden.





Der nächste Biß kam sehr schnell danach, der Fisch löste sich vor dem Kescher, es war ein Rotauge von Mitte 20. 
Die nächsten Anhiebe gingen ins Nirvana, also hab ich die Montage neu geknüpft, das Business-End bestand jetzt aus einem 10er Hayatofu Nr.157.





***, hinten die Shaky Klickerklacker Ball Bearing 2200
An der weiter rechts abgelegten Curry-Rute tat sich bis auf einen durch mich versemmelten Biß nix - naja, aber mit dem Tulip-Rest habe ich noch Pläne.
Es kamen dann noch zwei bessere Plötz (28cm und einmal etwa 25cm) sowie einige deutlich kleinere Exemplare. 
Kein Vertreter einer anderen Species ließ sich blicken, aber ein Zaunkönig erfreute mein Auge (und lenkte mich ab).

Auch wenn es recht kalt und windig war - ein schöner Angeltag. Hab wieder was dazugelernt und mir (rein mental) Notizen für den nächsten Ansitz dort gemacht.
Dann werde ich die Maisrute „aktiv fischen” und eine zweite, längere Rute mit „Experimentalködern”** weiter rechts ausbringen.

*) ich hatte größere Fisch bei Dunkelheit und Kälte, die ein Plötz hätten sein können, aber 100pro sicher bin ich mir nicht
**) zum Beispiel Frolic oder exotische Pellets
***) Hxckbrymsrxllx von xxx, aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes unkenntlich gemacht


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtig so, lass das sein mit den Säcken !
> Heutzutage hat das einen treffend besonderen Namen, der uralte dicke Stoff in den Farben von grau braun bis gelbbraun, gestreift gesprenkelt oder kariert, ein ...  *Mottenpuff*  !
> 
> Kann man echt nur noch tragen, wenn man schon im Pensionskorridor oder dergleichen ist, Abstellwarteplatz vorm Altenheim besetzt hat, oder im Südteil der (Klein-)Britischen Insel geht natürlich auch.


Und alternde Männchen in bunten "Camp David" Hemden sind dann besser? Nur weil das Zeug in der jeweiligen Größe gibt, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es auch jeder tragen kann!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> So, liebe Leute, um mal vorsichtig von Leder, Latex und dicken Tüten abzulenken:
> 
> Bei mir gab es heute nicht die 2te Species aus dem Teich in der Kleinstadt. Aber der erste Fisch zog so an der alten Schwingspitzrute, daß ich mir anfangs diesbezüglich Hoffnungen machte.
> 
> Bin spät los, nachdem ich noch dies und jenes erledigen mußte. Um 12.00 waren dann aber 2 alte ABU Legerlites im Wasser - 1 beködert mit in Scopex-Zeugs getränktem Bio-Mais, die andere mit einem Curry-Tulip-Würfelchen bestückt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gefüttert habe ich lose per Katschi mit Bio-Mais ohne Scopex-Tränkung. Haha! Der Hakenköder sollte besondere Aufmerksamkeit erregen.
> Scopex ist unangenehm klebrig-zuckrig und riecht nach Weihnachtsbäckerei ohne Gewürze, nur fett süß mit irgendwas undefinierbarem dazu.
> 
> Es dauerte auch nicht lange, bis es Geruckel an einer der Schwingspitzen gab, Anhieb, ohh, was ist das? Der Fisch zieht zügig in die andere Schnur, nimmt sogar etwas Mono von der Rolle. Die Legerlite war schön gebogen, aber klar - ein Karpfen war das nicht. Aber vielleicht eine Überraschung in Form einer ... ?
> 
> Aber nein, ein Plötz, und zwar mein bislang bester* . Knapp über 31cm und perfekt in Form. Die Farben sind typischerweise bei kleineren Fischen noch etwas kräftiger, aber Blässe konnte ich diesem Exemplar definitiv nicht ankreiden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der nächste Biß kam sehr schnell danach, der Fisch löste sich vor dem Kescher, es war ein Rotauge von Mitte 20.
> Die nächsten Anhiebe gingen ins Nirvana, also hab ich die Montage neu geknüpft, das Business-End bestand jetzt aus einem 10er Hayatofu Nr.157.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***, hinten die Shaky Klickerklacker Ball Bearing 2200
> An der weiter rechts abgelegten Curry-Rute tat sich bis auf einen durch mich versemmelten Biß nix - naja, aber mit dem Tulip-Rest habe ich noch Pläne.
> Es kamen dann noch zwei bessere Plötz (28cm und einmal etwa 25cm) sowie einige deutlich kleinere Exemplare.
> Kein Vertreter einer anderen Species ließ sich blicken, aber ein Zaunkönig erfreute mein Auge (und lenkte mich ab).
> 
> Auch wenn es recht kalt und windig war - ein schöner Angeltag. Hab wieder was dazugelernt und mir (rein mental) Notizen für den nächsten Ansitz dort gemacht.
> Dann werde ich die Maisrute „aktiv fischen” und eine zweite, längere Rute mit „Experimentalködern”** weiter rechts ausbringen.
> 
> *) ich hatte größere Fisch bei Dunkelheit und Kälte, die ein Plötz hätten sein können, aber 100pro sicher bin ich mir nicht
> **) zum Beispiel Frolic oder exotische Pellets
> ***) Hxckbrymsrxllx von xxx, aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes unkenntlich gemacht


Deine Fische leben ja gesünder und besser, als so mancher Angler.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Und alternde Männchen in bunten "Camp David" Hemden sind dann besser? Nur weil das Zeug in der jeweiligen Größe gibt, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es auch jeder tragen kann!



Camp Dieter ist optisch schon mal ne derbe Ansage, also ebenso wenig mein Fall wie Leggins für den Herren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Und alternde Männchen in bunten "Camp David" Hemden sind dann besser? Nur weil das Zeug in der jeweiligen Größe gibt, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es auch jeder tragen kann!


Mit tragen können machste ja ein neues Fass auf, Körperumfang, Anzugfigur usw. ...
Aber 1920 ist nun mal eben 100 Jahre her, und viele der Uralt-Moden sehen aus wie seitdem überlagert.
Da wäre Fellkleidung (tadelfrei aus nicht aussterbenden Säugern) oder Flickenteppich-Ware regelrecht innovativ gegen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Camp Dieter ist optisch schon mal ne derbe Ansage, also ebenso wenig mein Fall wie Leggins für den Herren.


Für C.D. musst du schon Kevin heissen und auch weisse Söckchen tragen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Um 12.00 waren dann aber 2 alte ABU Legerlites im Wasser - 1 beködert mit in Scopex-Zeugs getränktem Bio-Mais, die andere mit einem Curry-Tulip-Würfelchen bestückt.
> 
> Gefüttert habe ich lose per Katschi mit Bio-Mais ohne Scopex-Tränkung. Haha! Der Hakenköder sollte besondere Aufmerksamkeit erregen.
> Scopex ist unangenehm klebrig-zuckrig und riecht nach Weihnachtsbäckerei ohne Gewürze, nur fett süß mit irgendwas undefinierbarem dazu.


Deine Fischkundschaft lebt ja im Schlaraffenland - willst wohl, dass die immer wieder kommen! 

Die alten Rütchen in ihrem Element zu sehen hat was .
Aber die retuschierte (Heckbrems-)Rolle fordert natürlich Nachfragen heraus ...


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit tragen können machste ja ein neues Fass auf, Körperumfang, Anzugfigur usw. ...
> Aber 1920 ist nun mal eben 100 Jahre her, und viele der Uralt-Moden sehen aus wie seitdem überlagert.
> Da wäre Fellkleidung (tadelfrei aus nicht austerbenden Säugern) oder Flickenteppich-Ware regelrecht innovativ gegen.



Ich habe etliche Jahre richtig gerne Wollklamotten (Ranger-Shirts und Pullis von Swanndri aus Neuseeland) getragen, aber letztlich so viel Ärger mit Motten gehabt, daß ich auf Kunstfaser in verschiedenen Mischungen umgestiegen bin (also für Jacken).


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit tragen können machste ja ein neues Fass auf, Körperumfang, Anzugfigur usw. ...
> Aber 1920 ist nun mal eben 100 Jahre her, und viele der Uralt-Moden sehen aus wie seitdem überlagert.
> Da wäre Fellkleidung (tadelfrei aus nicht aussterbenden Säugern) oder Flickenteppich-Ware regelrecht innovativ gegen.


Und wenn ich neben dem Lord Bröserl aus Northworthcastle der Letzte bin, der Tweed trägt, mir taugt das Stöffchen!


----------



## Minimax

Danke für den schönen Bericht und herzliches Petri zur Ü30 Plötze, lieber @geomas, und wahrlich eine beeindruckende Köderapotheke. Cool übrigens- dass Du eine Rolle mit Tarnfeldvorrichtung hast,
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Petri dank!  
Zur Hxckbrxmsrxllx - also sie hat tadellos funktioniert, die seltsamerweise am falschen Ende montierte Bremse tat ihren Job. 
Aber der Wunsch, dieses Produkt zu ersetzen, reift nun schon eine ganze Weile in mir. Ich überlege, ob es eine Spinnrolle der Kategorie gut&günstig wird oder doch eine ältere Rolle von dezenterer Optik und besserem Lauf.


----------



## Andal

@Nordlichtangler, und ich wohne noch nicht in Middlethritham!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler, und ich wohne noch nicht in Middlethritham!



Vertheiung!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @geomas, das klingt nach einem ganz wundervollen Nachmittag und ein 31er Plötz kann sich durchaus sehen lassen


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas-Petri zur Plötze . Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil zu den schönen Plötzen @geomas . Find ich echt super, dass du auch Gefallen an den alten Klickerklacker, so wie du sie nennst, hast. Dir war doch mal irgend ein Teil von einer Shakespearerolle in ein Holzstapel gefallen. Hast du das Teil eigentlich wieder gefunden?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri zu den stattlichen Plötzen, @geomas. Und danke für den wie immer unterhaltsamen Bericht  samt der Fotos!


----------



## geomas

#köderapotheke

war doch gar nicht so viel - im Prinzip Mais, Tulip, 1x Scopex
Brot hatte ich dabei, ebenso wie Wurm und Ready-Made-Paste - die blieben aber in der Tasche.
Hatte bei etwas längeren Ansitzen früher oft viel mehr mit (Pellets, Mini-Boilies in diversen Größen und Aromen).

Ach ja - die Simplizität der fixed-Paternoster-Montage (Typ „aufgeschnittene Schlaufe”) begeistert mich immer mehr. 
Die stabförmigen Dropshotbleie funktionieren bombig, tauchen fast geräuschlos ins Wasser ein und fliegen „wie Sau”. 
Ich werde demnächst das Gewicht der DS-Bleie etwas erhöhen, jedenfalls wenn der Wind stärker weht. Heute waren es 5 oder 7g.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den schönen Plötzen @geomas . Find ich echt super, dass du auch Gefallen an den alten Klickerklacker, so wie du sie nennst, hast. Dir war doch mal irgend ein Teil von einer Shakespearerolle in ein Holzstapel gefallen. Hast du das Teil eigentlich wieder gefunden?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke, Jason! 
Und leider nein - das Teil ruht noch unter dem großen Holzstapel (wo ist das „Ich-Erröte”-Emoticon?).
Es war ne Feder oder Schraube oder so vom Bügel der BB 2200 II . In der Auffahrt ist es derzeit unegmütlich kalt, deshalb hab ich die Holz-Umstapelei-und Suchaktion noch aufgeschoben. 
Die heute und am Sonnabend benutzte Rolle ist die Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2200. Die ist fest mit meiner ältesten ABU Legerlite Schwingspitzrute verpaart.

Wirst Du am Sonntag Deine Wand einweihen?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #köderapotheke
> 
> war doch gar nicht so viel - im Prinzip Mais, Tulip, 1x Scopex
> Brot hatte ich dabei, ebenso wie Wurm und Ready-Made-Paste - die blieben aber in der Tasche.
> Hatte bei etwas längeren Ansitzen früher oft viel mehr mit (Pellets, Mini-Boilies in diversen Größen und Aromen).
> 
> Ach ja - die Simplizität der fixed-Paternoster-Montage (Typ „aufgeschnittene Schlaufe”) begeistert mich immer mehr.
> Die stabförmigen Dropshotbleie funktionieren bombig, tauchen fast geräuschlos ins Wasser ein und fliegen „wie Sau”.
> Ich werde demnächst das Gewicht der DS-Bleie etwas erhöhen, jedenfalls wenn der Wind stärker weht. Heute waren es 5 oder 7g.


Das erinnert mich stark an Mark Edwin, der in jedem Video aufzählt, was er alles dabei hat und dann fischt er seinen heissgeliebten "Looobwooorm"!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #köderapotheke
> 
> war doch gar nicht so viel - im Prinzip Mais, Tulip, 1x Scopex
> Brot hatte ich dabei, ebenso wie Wurm und Ready-Made-Paste - die blieben aber in der Tasche.
> Hatte bei etwas längeren Ansitzen früher oft viel mehr mit (Pellets, Mini-Boilies in diversen Größen und Aromen).
> 
> Ach ja - die Simplizität der fixed-Paternoster-Montage (Typ „aufgeschnittene Schlaufe”) begeistert mich immer mehr.
> Die stabförmigen Dropshotbleie funktionieren bombig, tauchen fast geräuschlos ins Wasser ein und fliegen „wie Sau”.
> Ich werde demnächst das Gewicht der DS-Bleie etwas erhöhen, jedenfalls wenn der Wind stärker weht. Heute waren es 5 oder 7g.



Ich bin jetzt auch mehr und Mehr dazu übergegangen, Deinem Rat entsprechend, DRopshot Bleie in verschiedenen Größen zum Lädschern mitzuführen und sie
verdrängen pöapö die 0815 Birnchen aus meiner Blei-Hervorkram-Westentasche. DIe Vorteile hast Du ja genannt, ich stimme absolut zu und ergänze:
Die Stäblein sind im Gegesatz zu speziellen Kleinbleien wirklich in jedem Angelladen um die Ecke erhältlich,
es gibt sie grade in den leichten Gewichten in sehr feiner Konfektionierung in 2-3 Gramm Schritten,
sie sind wesentlich Hängerresistenter
Und natürlich Wunderbar an einem Kurzen Ende Mono in der Laufperle zu Montieren und Flexibel von Klassischem Grundblei bis zu ultralangem Paternoster einzustellen.

Das war ne Prima Idee von Dir und ich empfehle sie allen Ükels zur Nachahmung!

Oh, und sie werden sicherlich das Bleiverbostsschreckgespenst in feiner Abstufung überleben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Petri @geomas ! Wie immer sehr schöner Bericht von Dir ! Und tolle Fotos! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Wirst Du am Sonntag Deine Wand einweihen?


Darüber denke ich noch nach. Auf alle Fälle wird die Wand dort eingeweiht. Ist ja geradezu ideal an dem Teich. Habe aber auch schon darüber nachgedacht meine Pin an der Splitcane dort einzuweihen. Die Pin am Teich macht sicherlich auch Laune. Man muss dazu sagen, das ich Pinneuling bin. Würde auch sehr gut passen, da mein Lehrmeister @Kochtopf dabei ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#dropshotbleie

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie schnell sie im Wasser die Farbe von „grellsilber” zu einem dunklen und recht stumpfen Grau ändern.
Die Bombs von Dinsmore's haben natürlich eine ganz andere Ausstrahlung, sind zu günstigen Preisen aber nicht ganz einfach zu beschaffen.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vor allem Jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336695


Jetzt machst du mir Angst du Babar. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #dropshotbleie
> 
> Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie schnell sie im Wasser die Farbe von „grellsilber” zu einem dunklen und recht stumpfen Grau ändern.



Stimmt, das hat mich auch gewundert -es ist mir aber sehr willkommen


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Darüber denke ich noch nach. Auf alle Fälle wird die Wand dort eingeweiht. Ist ja geradezu ideal an dem Teich. Habe aber auch schon darüber nachgedacht meine Pin an der Splitcane dort einzuweihen. Die Pin am Teich macht sicherlich auch Laune. Man muss dazu sagen, das ich Pinneuling bin. Würde auch sehr gut passen, da mein Lehrmeister @Kochtopf dabei ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich ziehe die Bezeichnung Lehrlehrling vor  Aber können wir gerne machen! Meine Swingtip wurde leider angefressen (oder das Gummi hat sich zersetzt) sonst wäre sie prädestiniert, bei mir werden wohl Sarah Jane und Vallery mitkommen. Und eine Spinnrute.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Darüber denke ich noch nach. Auf alle Fälle wird die Wand dort eingeweiht. Ist ja geradezu ideal an dem Teich. Habe aber auch schon darüber nachgedacht meine Pin an der Splitcane dort einzuweihen. Die Pin am Teich macht sicherlich auch Laune. Man muss dazu sagen, das ich Pinneuling bin. Würde auch sehr gut passen, da mein Lehrmeister @Kochtopf dabei ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wird sicherlich spannend an „Deinen Teichen”, wenn es wärmer wird und die Fischis in die „ich will fressen”-Phase kommen. 
Aber noch bevor alles verkrautet. Dieses Zeitfenster (schwankt von Jahr zu Jahr) ist leider schneller vorbei, als es einem lieb sein kann.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Wird sicherlich spannend an „Deinen Teichen”, wenn es wärmer wird und die Fischis in die „ich will fressen”-Phase kommen.
> Aber noch bevor alles verkrautet. Dieses Zeitfenster (schwankt von Jahr zu Jahr) ist leider schneller vorbei, als es einem lieb sein kann.


An "Deinen Teichen", wie sich das anhört. Ja, du hast Recht. Mit dem wärmeren Tagen nimmt auch der Krautbewuchs zu, der einen gehörigen 
Strich durch die Rechnung machen kann. 
@Kochtopf also wird die Pin eingeweiht. Die muss aber noch bespult werden. Keinen Schimmer, wie ich das am besten machen sollte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Wird sicherlich spannend an „Deinen Teichen”, wenn es wärmer wird und die Fischis in die „ich will fressen”-Phase kommen.
> Aber noch bevor alles verkrautet. Dieses Zeitfenster (schwankt von Jahr zu Jahr) ist leider schneller vorbei, als es einem lieb sein kann.


Dieses Zeitfenster kannst du etwas vergrößern, wenn du vor und nach der Sitzung den Angelplatz mit einem schwereren Lotblei bearbeitest. Dadurch wird einerseits natürliche Nahrung aufgewirbelt und andererseits etwas Kraut ausgedünnt. Im Bild so ein Lotblei von Mika in 105 gr.. Einfach an einer soliden Rute über den Grund ziehen.


----------



## geomas

^ oder mit ner kräftigen Rute einfach ne Runde „Spinnfischen”. So ein alter Heintzblinker oder Hi-Lo sammelt ja auch etwas Kraut ein.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Zeitfenster kannst du etwas vergrößern, wenn du vor und nach der Sitzung den Angelplatz mit einem schwereren Lotblei bearbeitest. Dadurch wird einerseits natürliche Nahrung aufgewirbelt und andererseits etwas Kraut ausgedünnt. Im Bild so ein Lotblei von Mika in 105 gr.. Einfach an einer soliden Rute über den Grund ziehen.



Bruder Andal- Hast Du etwa wieder Babykalmare versteinert? Du hast doch versprochen, das nicht mehr zu machen!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Bezeichnung Lehrlehrling vor  Aber können wir gerne machen! Meine Swingtip wurde leider angefressen (oder das Gummi hat sich zersetzt) sonst wäre sie prädestiniert, bei mir werden wohl Sarah Jane und Vallery mitkommen. Und eine Spinnrute.


Die Spinnrute ist eine gute Wahl für das Gewässer. Ich habe einen 50er Hecht auf Wurm gefangen. Da wird auf Blech und Gummi bestimmt auch was gehen. Dann können wir uns im Raubfischthread breit machen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Bruder Andal- Hast Du etwa wieder Babykalmare versteinert? Du hast doch versprochen, das nicht mehr zu machen!


Nur benutzt ... versteinert werden sie von Mika Products in Brachelen.


----------



## geomas

Aha, also ein Babykalmar. Ich dachte an ein Buttplug.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Zeitfenster kannst du etwas vergrößern, wenn du vor und nach der Sitzung den Angelplatz mit einem schwereren Lotblei bearbeitest. Dadurch wird einerseits natürliche Nahrung aufgewirbelt und andererseits etwas Kraut ausgedünnt. Im Bild so ein Lotblei von Mika in 105 gr.. Einfach an einer soliden Rute über den Grund ziehen.


Man kann also vorbeugen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Aha, also ein Babykalmar. Ich dachte an ein Buttplug.


Du kennst Sachen! Ich habe gegoogelt und bin entsetzt!


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Man kann also vorbeugen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Grad auf Schleien. Die hauen zwar erst mal panisch erschreckt ab, sind aber mindestens so schnell wieder vor Ort, weil sie kreuzneugierig sind und das natürliche Futter lockt!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Aha, also ein Babykalmar. Ich dachte an ein XXXXXXX (edit M.M.).





Andal schrieb:


> Du kennst Sachen! Ich habe gegoogelt und bin entsetzt!



Das ist hier nicht der Rutenbauthread, ich bin mir *sehr, sehr sicher*, das der liebe Geo diese Objekte meinte:




__





						Abschlusskappen – CMW Rutenbau und Angelgeräte
					






					www.cmw-angeln.de
				




Und rein prophylaktisch, und da wir ja in letzter Zeit ohnehin mit, nun ja, bedauerlichen _Vorkomnissen_ bzw. _Intrusionen_ hier in unserer Teestube umzugehen haben, was zum ausdrucken und neben den Monitor zu hängen für wahre Ükels, stiff upper lip und so:


----------



## geomas

Sehr gut ^ , lieber Minimax!

Und zum Objekt: ich vermute, daß den meisten Bürgern das von mir erwähnte Objekt vertrauter ist als ein Babykalmar.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Du kennst Sachen! Ich habe gegoogelt und bin entsetzt!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Grad auf Schleien. Die hauen zwar erst mal panisch erschreckt ab, sind aber mindestens so schnell wieder vor Ort, weil sie kreuzneugierig sind und das natürliche Futter lockt!


Ein großer Versand, der nach eher unerfreulichem aus der Kolonialzeit benannt ist, hat auch so Krautharken im Angebot. Natürlich muss man sich vorher vergewissern dass es an dem Gewässer legal ist (oder das niemand guckt), das geht deutlich einfacher


----------



## Andal

Darum ein Lotblei und keine Krautharke!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein großer Versand, der nach eher unerfreulichem aus der Kolonialzeit benannt ist, hat auch so Krautharken im Angebot. Natürlich muss man sich vorher vergewissern dass es an dem Gewässer legal ist (oder das niemand guckt), das geht deutlich einfacher



Das Krautharken um einen Schleienswim zu kären und gleichzeitig attraktiv zu machen (oder überhaupt sommerliches Angeln auf FRiedfische in Kleingewässern zu ermöglichen) findet sich bereits in Angelbüchern vor der Mitte EDIT: zu Beginn des Jahrhunderts, und wurde seither immer kolportiert, von der Insel über Zeiske bis Specimen Hunting Group. Ich habe immer meine Zweifel gehabt- hat das einer von uns mal wirklich ausprobiert? Interessant ists allemal (Ich habe ohnehin immer ne Rosenschere von Gardena dabei, zur Maniküre oder um Vorfächer einzukürzen, und wenig Berührungsängste mit unliebsamer Vegetation).


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Krautharken um einen Schleienswim zu kären und gleichzeitig attraktiv zu machen (oder überhaupt sommerliches Angeln auf FRiedfische in Kleingewässern zu ermöglichen) findet sich bereits in Angelbüchern vor der Mitte EDIT: zu Beginn des Jahrhunderts, und wurde seither immer nacherzählt, von der Insel über Zeiske bis Specimen Hunting Group. Ich habe immer meine Zweifel gehabt- hat das einer von uns mal wirklich ausprobiert? Interessant ists allemal (Ich habe ohnehin immer ne Rosenschere von Gardena dabei, zur Maniküre oder um Vorfächer einzukürzen).


Nein, ich bin ja noch Schleienjungfer aber ich erinnere mich an diverse Artikel der Kalweits darüber und einen Artikel über Maulwurfserde bei Anfütterverboten als Lockmittel.

Ich habe hier im AB (nicht im Ükel, da habe ich es vermutlich verbreitet und als eigene Idee ausgegeben) mal gelesen, Weizen in Krautfelder zu schmeissen damit die Karpfen sich beim Fressen um den Bewuchs kümmern. Liest sich ja erstmal gut.


----------



## Andal

Es macht tatsächlich Sinn, zu harken.


----------



## geomas

Krautharke und die vergleichbar „schwierige” Sichel mit englischem Gewinde für den Kescherstiel hab ich ja neulich vorgestellt.
Nutzen würde ich diese nur nach Konsultation der entsprechenden Stellen oder zum Retten von verlorenen Posen, Bleien, Haken...

Gab kürzlich ein interessantes Angelvideo von einem sehr erfolgreichen Matchangler, der „Rosenscheren & Co” als unverzichtbares Zubehör vorstellte.


PS: Habs gefunden:


----------



## Andal

Astschere, Machete und entsprechendes Lotblei sind an stark vegetarischen Stillgewässern immer dabei!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ne Machete habe ich dann auch im Gepäck.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Astschere, Machete und entsprechendes Lotblei sind an stark vegetarischen Stillgewässern immer dabei!



Mir ist bei Gartenbaueinsätzen bei der Mutter von Mrs. Minimax Miniaturpark aufgefallen, das die hässliche, helle und auffällige Farbe frischer Schnittstellen vorwitziger Gehölze sich prima mit etwas Erde sich ganz harmonisch und unauffllig in die Natur einfügt.


----------



## geomas

Krautharke und Sichel hab ich meistens im Kofferraum, ans Wasser nehme ich sowas nur bei konkretem Bedarf.

#spinnrollen

Habe eben mal probehalber eine sehr stark preisgesenkte Spinnrolle an einer der mittelalten Legerlites montiert und siehe da - durchaus praktikabel, wenn auch optisch nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## Andal

Man muss ja auch nicht bis auf den Mutterboden alles herunterhacken. Hier ein Ästchen, da ein Büschel Gras reicht ja meistens für einen erträglichen Angelplatz. Und Camp-Plätze für die anderen richte ich schon aus Prinzip nicht her!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Krautharke und Sichel hab ich meistens im Kofferraum, ans Wasser nehme ich sowas nur bei konkretem Bedarf.
> 
> #spinnrollen
> 
> Habe eben mal probehalber eine sehr stark preisgesenkte Spinnrolle an einer der mittelalten Legerlites montiert und siehe da - durchaus praktikabel, wenn auch optisch nicht so der Bringer.



Ja sicher ,so mach ich das auch! Wenn der Einsatz dieses Gartenwerkzeugs beendet ist, kommt es direkt wieder in den Kofferraum. .....das erst gar keiner anfängt dumm zu fragen.  ..

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ne Machete habe ich dann auch im Gepäck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336699


Ich kann das schlecht lesen

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich kann das schlecht lesen
> 
> Gruß Jason


 Fiskars


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht bis auf den Mutterboden alles herunterhacken. Hier ein Ästchen, da ein Büschel Gras reicht ja meistens für einen erträglichen Angelplatz. Und Camp-Plätze für die anderen richte ich schon aus Prinzip nicht her!



Es ist halt in wie in dem Nrowegen-Gesetze-Thread: Das ungemach kommt durch die Übertreiber und Nicht-Lassen-Könner. Ich sehe aber wir verstehen uns bei diesem heiklen, ein klein wenig grauen Thema, das nicht allzuviel Rampenlicht verträgt.

Lieber @geomas, kann man dich denn für einen kleinen Freiläufer begeistern, bzw. schau doch mal in deinem Angelladen die neuen, etwas dezenteren Daiwa LT Modelle an- die Bremse von denen ist relativ gross und sehr fein dosierbar. Und die gute neue Brense ist bei der ganzen Familie verbaut, so dass man viel Wahl was Optik und Preisklassen hat.


----------



## Andal

Bei all der Landschaftsgärtnerei... wie viele Weiden ich wohl im Laufe der Zeit per Rutenauflagegaberln so gepflanzt habe????


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Bei all der Landschaftsgärtnerei... wie viele Weiden ich wohl im Laufe der Zeit per Rutenauflagegaberln so gepflanzt habe????



Ist mittlerweile ja an vielen Vereinsgewässern verboten, auch bei uns ....

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist halt in wie in dem Nrowegen-Gesetze-Thread: Das ungemach kommt durch die Übertreiber und Nicht-Lassen-Könner. Ich sehe aber wir verstehen uns bei diesem heiklen, ein klein wenig grauen Thema, das nicht allzuviel Rampenlicht verträgt.


Dieses Thema verinnerlicht auch viel vom gernzitierten Franzosentum. Sich selbst ein traulich Plätzlein schaffen, an dem man sich und allen anderen kein Leid antut und an dem es sich wohl sein lässt.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile ja an vielen Vereinsgewässern verboten, auch bei uns ....
> 
> LG Michael


Vor 50 Jahren waren solche Verbote noch unbekannt. Eine Weide von 50 Jahren ist heute ein stattlicher Baum.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> *diesem heiklen, ein klein wenig grauen Thema,** das nicht allzuviel Rampenlicht verträgt.*


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Vor 50 Jahren waren solche Verbote noch unbekannt. Eine Weide von 50 Jahren ist heute ein stattlicher Baum.



Glaube vor 20 Jahren hat sich da noch keiner drüber aufgeregt. ....hatte das als Gastangler mal versehentlich gemacht und ohne böse Absicht. ......ohje dachte der 3. Weltkrieg bricht aus 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Hast du Recht!


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - danke, die neuen Daiwa LT-Freiläufer hab ich als Empfehlung gespeichert.
Im Prinzip habe ich mehr als genug Rollen, bin nur gerade am hin- und hersortieren, was wozu paßt aus praktischen und aus ästhetischen Gründen.
Und aus eher sentimentalen Gründen...

Meine Lieblingsfreiläufer sind übrigens ne ältere DAM FS 920 oder so - tolles Teil und eine von vielen Experten geschmähte Fox Stratos FS4000E (die erste kleine Fox-Rolle, glaub ich).


----------



## Andal

Eine wirklich treue kleine Freilaufrolle ist die Spro Modena. Hab die seit 4 Jahren in Gebrauch - keine Mängel.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - danke, die neuen Daiwa LT-Freiläufer hab ich als Empfehlung gespeichert.
> Im Prinzip habe ich mehr als genug Rollen, bin nur gerade am hin- und hersortieren, was wozu paßt aus praktischen und aus ästhetischen Gründen.
> Und aus eher sentimentalen Gründen...
> 
> Meine Lieblingsfreiläufer sind übrigens ne ältere DAM FS 920 oder so - tolles Teil und eine von vielen Experten geschmähte Fox Stratos FS4000E (die erste kleine Fox-Rolle, glaub ich).



Wenn du dir Daiwa anguckst ,guck mal nach der Daiwa Emcast 19 BR LT Freilaufrolle ....damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. ...vielleicht auch was für dich? 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Die sher interessante Fox Stratos war mir neu. Ich mag ja die Fox Eos (Ist vmtl. ein alter Canonier-Reflex) Modelle der 5000 und 7000er Klasse  und halte sie für sehr robust sie machen ein en guten EIndruchk, allerdings haben es meine Ecemplare bisher nur selten ans Wasser geschafft und  ich kann noch kein qualifiziertes Urteil abgeben.
Ohnehin ist selbst das 5000er Küken zu gross und Schwer für eine kleine leichte Grundrute-meiner Meinung nach.

Als Passende Youngtimer würden sich natürlich eine klassische 90er Shimmy stilvoll und performancemässig anbieten.


----------



## Andal

Bleibt ja noch, eine passende Allroundrolle zur QD Rolle umzuarbeiten.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn das keine Sache ist, die Mitchell Full Control 2000 lässt sich auch problemlos als sehr leichte Baitrunner einsetzen.









						Mitchell Full Control MX7 2000
					

Die Mitchell Full Control-Rolle wurde entwickelt, um dem Angler die volle Kontrolle über die Bremseinstellung zu geben. Mitchell's Full Control kommt ...



					www.fishingtackle24.de


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Die sher interessante Fox Stratos war mir neu. Ich mag ja die Fox Eos (Ist vmtl. ein alter Canonier-Reflex) Modelle der 5000 und 7000er Klasse  und halte sie für sehr robust sie machen ein en guten EIndruchk, allerdings haben es meine Ecemplare bisher nur selten ans Wasser geschafft und  ich kann noch kein qualifiziertes Urteil abgeben.
> Ohnehin ist selbst das 5000er Küken zu gross und Schwer für eine kleine leichte Grundrute-meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Als Passende Youngtimer würden sich natürlich eine klassische 90er Shimmy stilvoll und performancemässig anbieten.



Die FS4000E ist größenmäßig an der Grenze für eine leichte Grundrute. Für „Avons” sollte sie gut passen.
Ich hab sie meistens an einer Schwingspitzrute, die etwas stärker als die leichten Legerlites ist.
Die 90er Jahre Shimanos sind natürlich ne Bank. An der wunderbaren (Balzer Edition) Picker von Heinz hab ich ne 1000er Perfection mit 3lbs Maxima druff - da ist der Name Programm  (haha, „Maxima Perfection Edition).


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da müsstest du wahrscheinlich auf der Seite der Mittelfranken nachschauen
> Allerdings was ist bei dir Nähe von Nürnberg? Neumarkt ist nur eine halbe Stunde von Nürnberg weg, da gibt's den alten Ludwig-Donau Kanal. Da kann man auch super Angeln, auch wenns im Sommer ziemlich verkrautet ist teilweise. Wahr schon lange nicht mehr dort, aber ich glaub der ist so 20 m breit.
> Für Tageskarten musst du dann beim Neumarkter Fischereiverein i. d. Opf. nachgucken.



Ne den König-Ludwig-Kanal meinte ich nicht eher glaube wars der Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal. Letztes Jahr hab ich da was in der Verbandszeitschrift gelesen. Auf der Seite des *LFV Mittelfranken* findet man dann auf jedenfall etwas und auch der Der LFV der Oberpfalz hat entsprechendes.....wusste ich noch gar ned.


----------



## Racklinger

Ich glaub ich war als Jungangler einmal am RMD mit meinem Vaddern, das viele Wasser hat mich damals schon in die Verzweiflung getrieben
Hab dann an der Mauer wo wir waren versucht mit Pose und Wurm irgendwas zu erwischen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Krautharken um einen Schleienswim zu kären und gleichzeitig attraktiv zu machen (oder überhaupt sommerliches Angeln auf FRiedfische in Kleingewässern zu ermöglichen) findet sich bereits in Angelbüchern vor der Mitte EDIT: zu Beginn des Jahrhunderts, und wurde seither immer kolportiert, von der Insel über Zeiske bis Specimen Hunting Group. Ich habe immer meine Zweifel gehabt- hat das einer von uns mal wirklich ausprobiert? Interessant ists allemal (Ich habe ohnehin immer ne Rosenschere von Gardena dabei, zur Maniküre oder um Vorfächer einzukürzen, und wenig Berührungsängste mit unliebsamer Vegetation).



Habe ich tatsächlich häufig gemacht! Ist allerdings schon über 40 Jahre her. Damals durfte ich als Jungangler einen kleinen Teich, der unweit von unserem Haus entfernt lag, befischen. Als 14jähriger habe ich an dieser Kuhle meine kompletten Sommerferien verbracht. Der Teich war aber im Uferbereich ab Mitte/Ende Juni nahezu komplett verkrautet, das Angeln damit fast unmöglich. Um trotzdem fischen zu können, hab ich mich irgendwann mal nackig gemacht und bin rein, Teichrosen rausreißen. War richtig harte Arbeit, ein vielleicht  5- bis 6 m/2 Stück von Hand zu räumen. Natürlich hab ich bei der Aktion auch den schlammigen Boden komplett aufgewühlt. Das Wasser war dort etwa einen Dreiviertel Meter tief.
Am Abend bin ich dann mit meiner 3 Meter langen und qietschgelben Telerute von Balzer (auf die ich mächtig stolz war) sowie meiner für drei DM gekauften 3-teiligen Bambus-SteckStipp-Rute hin und hab mit einfachen Posaenmontagen (Liftmontage und Waggler kannte ich damals noch nicht)  auf Schleien geangelt. Das Angeln war überirdisch! Die Schleien haben in meinem „Swim" gebissen, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte ich 12 oder 13 Schleien gefangen. Das Beissen war so heftig, dass ich eine Rute rausnehmen musste. Den gut im wenig frequentierten Swim im hinteren Bereich des Sees  angelegten Swim habe ich mir den gesamten Sommer freigehalten und dort sogar meinen allerersten Karpfen gefangen.
Und noch ein spannendes Erlebnis hat mir die freigeräumte Stelle beschert. Für mein relativ gutes Zeugnis hatte ich von meiner Oma Agnes etwas Belobigungsgeld bekommen, für das ich mir eine Elektropose gekauft habe. Die war mit immerhin 12 DM zwar unfassbar teuer, ermöglichte mir aber im Spätsommer das Angeln bis in die Dunkelheit hinein. Das Teil leuchtete rot weithin sichtbar über den See. Auch die Schleien hatten so etwas offenkundig noch nie gesehen und waren extrem neugierig. An diesem Abend fing ich zwar nur eine einzige Schleie, sah aber etliche rund um meine rot leuchtende Pose buckeln.
Im darauffolgenden Jahr hatte ich mir die Stelle wieder freigelegt, konnte einige Schleien dort fangen, aber dann änderten sich so langsam die Interessen und ich verlegte mich auf die Stöckelwildjagd !


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Habe ich tatsächlich häufig gemacht! Ist allerdings schon über 40 Jahre her. Damals durfte ich als Jungangler einen kleinen Teich, der unweit von unserem Haus entfernt lag, befischen. Als 14jähriger habe ich an dieser Kuhle meine kompletten Sommerferien verbracht. Der Teich war aber im Uferbereich ab Mitte/Ende Juni nahezu komplett verkrautet, das Angeln damit fast unmöglich. Um trotzdem fischen zu können, hab ich mich irgendwann mal nackig gemacht und bin rein, Teichrosen rausreißen. War richtig harte Arbeit, ein vielleicht  5- bis 6 m/2 Stück von Hand zu räumen. Natürlich hab ich bei der Aktion auch den schlammigen Boden komplett aufgewühlt. Das Wasser war dort etwa einen Dreiviertel Meter tief.
> Am Abend bin ich dann mit meiner 3 Meter langen und qietschgelben Telerute von Blazer (auf die ich mächtig stolz war) sowie meiner für drei DM gekauften 3-teiligen Bambus-SteckStipp-Rute hin und hab mit einfachen Posaenmontagen (Liftmontage und Waggler kannte ich damals noch nicht)  auf Schleien geangelt. Das Angeln war überirdisch! Die Schleien haben in meinem „Swim" gebissen, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte ich 12 oder 13 Schleien gefangen. Das Beissen war so heftig, dass ich eine Rute rausnehmen musste. Den gut im wenig frequentierten Swim im hinteren Bereich des Sees  angelegten Swim habe ich mir den gesamten Sommer freigehalten und dort sogar meinen allerersten Karpfen gefangen.
> Und noch ein spannendes Erlebnis hat mir die freigeräumte Stelle beschert. Für mein relativ gutes Zeugnis hatte ich von meiner Oma Agnes etwas Belobigungsgeld bekommen, für das ich mir eine Elektropose gekauft habe. Die war mit immerhin 12 DM zwar unfassbar teuer, ermöglichte mir aber im Spätsommer das Angeln bis in die Dunkelheit hinein. Das Teil leuchtete rot weithin sichtbar über den See. Auch die Schleien hatten so etwas offenkundig noch nie gesehen und waren extrem neugierig. An diesem Abend fing ich zwar nur eine einzige Schleie, sah aber etliche rund um meine rot leuchtende Pose buckeln.
> Im darauffolgenden Jahr hatte ich mir die Stelle wieder freigelegt, konnte einige Schleien dort fangen, aber dann änderten sich so langsam die Interessen und ich verlegte mich auf die Stöckelwildjagd !


So viel zum Thema "Rotlicht können Fische nicht wahrnehmen" ^^
Danke für den Schwank!


----------



## rhinefisher

Als Junge habe ich auch mit einer Harke Kraut geräumt - das hat im Rheinland genauso gut Ergebnisse gebracht wie in Dänemark.
Schleien sind halt neugierig.. .
Was das freischlagen von Angelplätzen betrifft, habe ich die Methode von Machete auf Kordel umgestellt; ich binde mir das Astwerk so zur Seite wie ich es brauche und entferne im Nachgang die Schnüre. Das dauert 3 Minuten länger und schont nicht nur die Natur - auch bleiben meine Angelplätze unentdeckt.
Stealth fishing sozusagen..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Tolle Idee, das mit der Kordel! Hin und wieder hocke ich auch mal im Gestrüpp, da werde ich es künftig aus so handhaben.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Als Junge habe ich auch mit einer Harke Kraut geräumt - das hat im Rheinland genauso gut Ergebnisse gebracht wie in Dänemark.
> Schleien sind halt neugierig.. .
> Was das freischlagen von Angelplätzen betrifft, habe ich die Methode von Machete auf Kordel umgestellt; ich binde mir das Astwerk so zur Seite wie ich es brauche und entferne im Nachgang die Schnüre. Das dauert 3 Minuten länger und schont nicht nur die Natur - auch bleiben meine Angelplätze unentdeckt.
> Stealth fishing sozusagen..


Tatsächlich eine gute Idee mit dem Astbinden, das ich da selber nicht drauf gekommen bin... ich bin recht Minimalinvasiv in der Ufervegetation unterwegs, wenn man von Brennnesseln niedertrampeln für meinen Angelplatz absieht


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> aber dann änderten sich so langsam die Interessen und ich verlegte mich auf die Stöckelwildjagd !


Hast du denn vom Stöckelwild denn nicht mal eine geklebt bekommen ? Nach einigen Rück"schlägen" bin ich wieder aufs Fischen zurück


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an @Andal zu der neuen Rute - möge sie auch friedlichere Fische als den Namensgeber bändigen.
> 
> @rhinefisher - haha, ich liebe solche Geschichten wie die Deiner Teleskop-Peitsche. Möge sie Dir noch lange Jahre eine treue Begleiterin sein.
> Welche meiner Ruten (Süßwasser) den meisten Fisch geliefert hat kann ich schlecht schätzen, aber meine erste und älteste ABU Legerlite wurde immer mal wieder Zeugin memorabler Geschehnisse am Wasser.



Tatsächlich?
Okay.
94 in ich von Düsseldorf nach Krefeld Uerdingen aufs Dorf gezogen, weil ich schon 31 war und mich alt und ausgebrannt fühlte..
Davor hatte das Angeln teiweise extreme Ausmaße angenommen, und eine meiner therapeutischen Maßnahmen auf dem Weg in den Ruhestand war es, mein Angelgerät zu verschenken.
Einige große Sachen fürs Meer lagen noch an anderer Stelle, aber der gesamte Kram fürs Süßwasser war weg.
Es ist mir sogar gelungen, mal 20 Minuten nicht ans Angeln zu denken...
95 trat die beste und schönste und schlauste Frau der Welt in mein Leben..
96 der beste Hund von allen..
Februar 96 überlegte ich mir, wenn ich schon mit meinem haarigen Monster ständig am Rhein rumlaufe, kann ich mir fürs Frühjahr ja schonmal ne Universalangel kaufen, um so nebenher etwas Spaß zu haben.
Und überhaupt - schließlich bereitete sich meine Geliebte ja gerade auf die Prüfung zum Angelschein vor, und da brauchts halt auch ne Angel.
Konnte ja nix passieren - ich war ja geheilt...
Also los in den Laden.
Die grüne DAM, ne 3000er Shimano Aerocast  und ein Paar Kleinteile gekauft.
Da saß ich auf dem Sofa und die diesen Wabbelstock für seine Aufgabe dermaßen toll, daß ich gleich noch Einen besorgt habe..
Das sah dann ende Februar so aus (da liegt übrigens auch ein Freischlaginstrument..):


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?
> Okay.
> 94 in ich von Düsseldorf nach Krefeld Uerdingen aufs Dorf gezogen, weil ich schon 31 war und mich alt und ausgebrannt fühlte..
> Davor hatte das Angeln teiweise extreme Ausmaße angenommen, und eine meiner therapeutischen Maßnahmen auf dem Weg in den Ruhestand war es, mein Angelgerät zu verschenken.
> Einige große Sachen fürs Meer lagen noch an anderer Stelle, aber der gesamte Kram fürs Süßwasser war weg.
> Es ist mir sogar gelungen, mal 20 Minuten nicht ans Angeln zu denken...
> 95 trat die beste und schönste und schlauste Frau der Welt in mein Leben..
> 96 der beste Hund von allen..
> Februar 96 überlegte ich mir, wenn ich schon mit meinem haarigen Monster ständig am Rhein rumlaufe, kann ich mir fürs Frühjahr ja schonmal ne Universalangel kaufen, um so nebenher etwas Spaß zu haben.
> Und überhaupt - schließlich bereitete sich meine Geliebte ja gerade auf die Prüfung zum Angelschein vor, und da brauchts halt auch ne Angel.
> Konnte ja nix passieren - ich war ja geheilt...
> Also los in den Laden.
> Die grüne DAM, ne 3000er Shimano Aerocast  und ein Paar Kleinteile gekauft.
> Da saß ich auf dem Sofa und die diesen Wabbelstock für seine Aufgabe dermaßen toll, daß ich gleich noch Einen besorgt habe..
> Das sah dann ende Februar so aus (da liegt übrigens auch ein Freischlaginstrument..):
> Anhang anzeigen 336706



Sieht gut aus. .....sieht nach Angelentzug aus 
Ich hatte ja mal hier am Stammtisch berichtet das ich 2 mal mein komplettes Angelzeug verloren hatte .Danach dachte ich auch 2 Teleruten 1 Kescher und ne kleine Box mit Zubehör, für hier und da mal zu Angeln 
Es is dann natürlich ein klein wenig anders gekommen! 
Bin mittlerweile grob geschätzt 200 Tage im Jahr am Wasser und mein Tackel passt kaum noch in ein 20qm Zimmer. ........
Was soll ich sagen!  Gut so wie es ist! 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Wo ich gerade alt Bilder betrachte - früh übt sich...





Und wenige Jahre später der selbe Junge, aber mit Angel vom Discounter (ja - auch ich habe damals noch solches Zeug verschenkt..), und einem Fisch, dem dieses verzerrte Bild nichtmal ansatzweise gerecht wird.
Toller Fisch für Jeden - aber richtig gut für nen 5 Jährigen.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade alt Bilder betrachte - früh übt sich...
> Anhang anzeigen 336707
> 
> 
> Und wenige Jahre später der selbe Junge, aber mit Angel vom Discounter (ja - auch ich habe damals noch solches Zeug verschenkt..), und einem Fisch, dem dieses verzerrte Bild nichtmal ansatzweise gerecht wird.
> Toller Fisch für Jeden - aber richtig gut für nen 5 Jährigen.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 336709


Da schießt El Papa Potto die Milch ein


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich sehe gerade, dass der Junge auf dem oberen Bild 2, und auf dem Unteren 4 Jahre alt ist - was bedeutet, ich hatte 99 nicht nur ne alte Shakespeare aus Meeresangelbeständen von 76, nein, ich hatte auch schon eine 1000er Stradic als Kinderspielzeug aussortiert, weil mir die Größe nicht zusagte..


----------



## Jason

Eine Shakespeares Ambidex 2450.
Wunderschön.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hast du denn vom Stöckelwild denn nicht mal eine geklebt bekommen ? Nach einigen Rück"schlägen" bin ich wieder aufs Fischen zurück


Nö, die Jagd war recht erfolgreich, auch wenn die Richtige erst 20 Jahre später „erlegt“ wurde


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da schießt El Papa Potto die Milch ein



Nicht meiner - ich bin der Kinderverderber auf dem Oberen, der Vater der Strahlemann auf dem Unteren.
Leider konnte sich der Vater nie auch nur ansatzweise fürs Angeln begeistern, so dass, als die Familie nach Portugal gezogen ist, die Angelei für den Jungen gestorben war. Als die 2008 nochmal hier waren, habe ich dem Jungen, der war da schon 11oder fast 11, dieses Angelzeug zusammengesucht und mitgegeben - war halt sone ganz spontane Sache - morgens angerufen, mittags gelandet und am nächsten Tag zurück.
Das liegt bis heute ungenutzt da rum... .


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nö, die Jagd war recht erfolgreich, auch wenn die Richtige erst 20 Jahre später „erlegt“ wurde


Meinen besten Fang habe ich auch erst vor 9 Jahren kennengelernt....und im Oktober geheiratet


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Im letzten Oktober? Da darf man ja noch gratulieren! Alles Gute für Euch, @Tikey0815 !Ich hatte in November 20. Hochzeitstag. Mrs. Wuemmehunter hat zwar nichts für die Angelei übrig, aber ( und das ist viel wichtiger), sie hat sich nichts dagegen und lässt mich ziehen, wann immer ich will


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Im letzten Oktober? Da darf man ja noch gratulieren! Alles Gute für Euch, @Tikey0815 !Ich hatte in November 20. Hochzeitstag. Mrs. Wuemmehunter hat zwar nichts für die Angelei übrig, aber ( und das ist viel wichtiger), sie hat sich nichts dagegen und lässt mich ziehen, wann immer ich will


Danke, ja ist noch recht frisch  Sie kann zwar mit Angeln auch nix anfangen, aber Meeresangeln im Urlaub macht sie gern mit, wird noch


----------



## geomas

Fetzt, die alten Geschichten (im positiven Sinne!) und die Bilddokumente zu lesen und zu sehen! Danke dafür!



Eben klingelte zu meiner Überraschung der GLS-Bote und übergab mir grinsend ein sehr langes Paket.
Das ging ja fix - die Kescherstange (Gardner...) hab ich in der Nacht auf Sonntag bestellt bei anglingdirect.de - mit einer Lieferung heute hab ich echt nicht gerechnet.
Bin heute leider ziemlich im Streß, aber kurz trocken befummelt macht der die das Gardner Specialist Extending Landing Net Handle einen stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## Jason

Ne, da ist meine Frau ein wenig anders. Am besten ihr ein paar Tage vorher Bescheid geben. Aber im allgemeinen klappt das ganz gut mit uns beiden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

10 Wochen später... da fehlt eine 4000er Symetre und 2 DAM Hypron Ruten.. .
Die3, od.4, kleinen Shimanos leben noch, von den Ruten noch 3 und die beiden Symetre benutze ich noch immer regeäßig.
Wenn das mal nicht für Shimano spricht.. .






PS: Eine der Para Spin starb den Heldentod, aber die beiden (nicht zu sehenden..) Hypron Ruten und die wirklich sehr gute "Forellenrute", wie auch die erstklassige Stippe leben noch und die Hyprons und die Stippe werden auch regelmäßig genutzt - wenn das mal keine gute Qualität ist..
Leider gibt es so hochwertige Teleruten nichtmehr.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier kam gerade ein Paket an....


----------



## rhinefisher

Ruten im Einsatz...


----------



## Jason

Auspacken und zeigen


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 10 Wochen später... da fehlt eine 4000er Symetre und 2 DAM Hypron Ruten.. .
> Die3, od.4, kleinen Shimanos leben noch, von den Ruten noch 3 und die beiden Symetre benutze ich noch immer regeäßig.
> Wenn das mal nicht für Shimano spricht.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 336712
> 
> 
> PS: Eine der Para Spin starb den Heldentod, aber die beiden (nicht zu sehenden..) Hypron Ruten und die wirklich sehr gute "Forellenrute", wie auch die erstklassige Stippe leben noch und die Hyprons und die Stippe werden auch regelmäßig genutzt - wenn das mal keine gute Qualität ist..
> Leider gibt es so hochwertige Teleruten nichtmehr.. .



Gebe Dir mit allem Recht !
Nur ; Es gibt heutzutage schon sehr sehr gute Teleruten ,die Entwicklung macht nicht halt . Daiwa Legalis gibt es top Teleruten, DAM hat für den Forellenbereich sehr gute Teleruten um nur mal zwei zu nennen. 
Die haben heutzutage eine bessere Aktion als früher Steckruten .
Das ist halt etwas subjektiv, weil man teilweise schöne Erinnerungen an früher hat! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Auspacken und zeigen




Ein neues Futteral war mal fällig und ne leichte Feederrute dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 10 Wochen später... da fehlt eine 4000er Symetre und 2 DAM Hypron Ruten.. .
> Die3, od.4, kleinen Shimanos leben noch, von den Ruten noch 3 und die beiden Symetre benutze ich noch immer regeäßig.
> Wenn das mal nicht für Shimano spricht.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 336712
> 
> 
> PS: Eine der Para Spin starb den Heldentod, aber die beiden (nicht zu sehenden..) Hypron Ruten und die wirklich sehr gute "Forellenrute", wie auch die erstklassige Stippe leben noch und die Hyprons und die Stippe werden auch regelmäßig genutzt - wenn das mal keine gute Qualität ist..
> Leider gibt es so hochwertige Teleruten nichtmehr.. .



Tolle Story und das Tackle fetzt auch.

Ja so ist das glaub ich bei jedem. Es wird immer mehr Zeug.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, lieber Professore! Sieht echt schnieke aus!

Ich hatte mal mit den (zeitweise extrem im Preis gesenkten) UL-Ruten der Snake-Skin-Reihe (Zammataro Masterpiece) geliebäugelt, aber als ich soweit war, waren die Schnäppchen weg...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier kam gerade ein Paket an....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336713



Oha, die UL von MS Range ist ein Maschinengewehr unter den leichtesten Feederruten. Das Ding macht nicht nur Freude, sie ist meiner Auffassung nach auch die Spitze der momentanen Evolutionen in diesem Bereich. Durfte das Ding vom Kollegen aus Fischen, steht auch auf meinem endloslangen Zettel der nächsten Anschaffungen.

Sollte sie dir nicht gefallen und du den Göttern ein Opfer darbieten wollen, du kennst meine Adresse!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> UL-Ruten




UL ist so relativ.
Die hier schafft ihre angegebenen 40gr. wohl auch.
Sie ist ziemlich leicht und hat vier Wechselspitzen von 0,5 0,75 1,0 1,5 oz..

Ich denke mal für Stillwasser oder leichte Strömung ideal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> sie ist meiner Auffassung nach auch die Spitze der momentanen Evolutionen in diesem Bereich.




Ich werde se demnächst ausprobieren. Dann kan ich mehr sagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich werde se demnächst ausprobieren. Dann kan ich mehr sagen.



Klassische Stillwasserrute für Körbe bis maximal 30 Gramm, ideal für Rotaugen, Skimmer und Gebumse. Die Spitzen müssten 2,2 Millis im Einschub sein, aus Karbon. Super handling, schnelle Rute mit mittelweicher Aktion. Ist genau meine Welt am Ufer, Graben, kleinen Fluss. An der Elbe natürlich hilflos überfordert, das gilt aber für beinahe alle Stillwasserfeederrute bis 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht.

Dürfte für dich aber keine Rolle spielen, du packst sie ja gleich wieder ein und schickst sie auf die Reise!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Glückwunsch zur ULF300. Optisch ist das ja schon mal ein feines Stöckchen. Wo und auf was wirst Du sie fischen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab jetzt ne 230gr. leichte Magnesiumrolle drangemacht und das harmoniert super.
Echt eine wahnsinnig leichte Kombo.......Rute,Rolle,Schnur = gewogene 380gr..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Glückwunsch zur ULF300. Optisch ist das ja schon mal ein feines Stöckchen. Wo und auf was wirst Du sie fischen?




Erstmal am Flüsschen und bei den Döbeln testen.
Das bietet sich ja an da auf die Jungs Verlass ist, später dann dort auch auf Plötzen und Aland.

Im Sommer dann mal sehen, alles was so kommt im Stllwasser......Giebel, Karausche, Schleie, Plötz, Rotfeder....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich wünsche Dir viele schöne Fische mit der neuen Rute, @Professor Tinca!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der einzig negative Punkt an der Rute bisher ist, dass man die Spitzen zum Transport entfernen muss.
Die Teile sind gleich lang ohne aufgesteckte Feederspitze. Das verrringert natürlich die Transportlänge aber ich finde es etwas blöd. Naja mal sehen. Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich dran.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das sieht nach einem sehr feinen Stöckchen aus...

Noch was zur universellen Rute: Die muß ja nicht nur Fische fangen können, sondern auch in den Flieger passen und allzu teuer sollte sie auch nicht sein.
Aktuell wäre die 5teilige Daiwa Lexxa wohl meine Wahl.
Irgendwann Anfang der 90er haben sich meine Eltern ein Haus in Ostfriesland, genauer am Rand von Norden, gekauft.
Es war Sommer, ich zu Besuch und schwer gelangweilt, als mit eine Tüte mit alten Rollen und Rollenfragmenten aus den 60ern und 70ern in die Hände fiel und mir sofort der Gedanke kam, dass ich mit geringem Aufwand angeln gehen könnte. Also flott zur nächsten Zoohandlung gedonnert und Erlaubniß, Rute, frische Schnur und etwas Kleinzeug besorgt. Maden gab es nicht, also flugs Teig geknetet und zum Norder Tief..
Als Rute hatte ich mir einen 3m langen, kurzgeteilten Schwabbelstock ausgesucht, auf dem irgendwas von 25-50gr stand - tatsächlich ließen sich die gekauften 2-4gr Posen sehr gut fischen.
Ich habe an diesem, wie auch an den folgenden Tagen alle 10m nen guten Döbel gefangen.
Die Langeweile war weg und kam nie wieder..
Genau an diese Rute habe ich mich erinnert, als ich die DAM Paraspin gekauft habe - die gleiche, extrem universelle Wabbelaktion, aber um Klassen besser.
Ich sollte die mal wieder benutzen.. .

PS: Über das Für und Wieder solcher "echt" dreiteiligen Konstrukte habe ich auch schon nachgedacht - da würden mich deine Erfahrungen sehr interessieren.. .


----------



## Jason

Die Rute ist geil. Aber das Futteral sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Wie lang ist es? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe an diesem, wie auch an den folgenden Tagen alle 10m nen guten Döbel gefangen.
> Die Langeweile war weg und kam nie wieder..




Das glaub ich gern.
Döbel machen Freude!


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Rute ist geil. Aber das Futteral sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Wie lang ist es?
> 
> Gruß Jason




165cm.

Da passen Bolos und zweiteilge 10ft. Ruten rein(und alles was kürzer ist sowieso).


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Über das Für und Wieder solcher "echt" dreiteiligen Konstrukte habe ich auch schon nachgedacht - da würden mich deine Erfahrungen sehr interessieren.. .




Ich schreib was wenn ich se mal ausprobiert habe mit ein- und auspacken am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Glückwunsch!
Sehr, sehr interessante Rutenserie, und opulent mit Spitzen ausgestattet. die 325er könnte was für mich und meine Jungs sein. Verführerisch....Hmmm..


----------



## Trotta

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ruten im Einsatz...
> Anhang anzeigen 336714


Sieht fast ein bisschen wie Lörick aus, aber sich ist es ganz woanders...
Aber sag mal, wenn Du auch aus Düsseldorf kommst: Kennst Du eventuell die Bezeichnung "Kiesmöhnen" für Haseln noch? Hab das nämlich neulich mal gegoogelt und etwas überrascht festgestellt, dass Google dazu 0 Treffer ausspuckt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kefelder Yachthafenausfahrt.
Kiesmöhnen habe ich noch nie gehört.. .
Hasel war für mich damals aber auch nicht von Ukeln zu unterscheiden - eigentlich hält sich das bis heute.


----------



## Trotta

Ah, ok, dann muss das wirklich ein extrem begrenzter Oberkasseler Lokalekt gewesen sein. Ich hab jahrelang Haseln unter dem Namen gefangen, ohne es überhaupt zu wissen. Wobei ich denen viel zu verdanken hatte. Fast alles, was ich als Jugendlicher bei Wettfischen an Blech abgestaubt hab, hab ich mir mit Haseln "ertrottet".


----------



## Trotta

Und der einzige Fisch, der sich jemals meiner Nymphe beim Fliegenfischen am Rhein erbarmt hatte, war auch eine"Kiesmöhne". Nicht dass ich den Biss bemerkt hätte, aber sie kam mir beim Rückschwung mit entgegen geflogen... ^^


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gebe Dir mit allem Recht !
> Nur ; Es gibt heutzutage schon sehr sehr gute Teleruten ,die Entwicklung macht nicht halt . Daiwa Legalis gibt es top Teleruten, DAM hat für den Forellenbereich sehr gute Teleruten um nur mal zwei zu nennen.
> Die haben heutzutage eine bessere Aktion als früher Steckruten .
> Das ist halt etwas subjektiv, weil man teilweise schöne Erinnerungen an früher hat!
> 
> LG Michael



Hmm... das sehe ich anders: Während Du bezogen auf Bolo und Brandunsruten absolut Recht hast, sofern man genug Geld zur Hand hat, sieht das im Bereich aller anderen Kategorien eher mies aus. In den 90ern war Kohlefaser gut und günstig, was den Produzenten gestattete hochwertige Matten zu verwenden.
Hinzu kommt, und das ist wohl der wichtigste Faktor, dass der Markt für Teleruten völlig eingebrochen ist.
Diese DAM "Die Forellenrute" stand für 249DM im Katalog, glaube ich, gegeben habe ich 150.
Wer gibt denn heute noch soviel Geld für ne Telerute?
Das ist aber auch ein sehr gut verarbeiteter Stock mit schneller Aktion - stark genug für 95er Zander und sensibel genug für 14er Vorfächer.
Wirklich schönes Teil. DAM hat mal echt nette Sachen gemacht.
Da fällt mir meine Balzer IM12 Telematch wieder ein... garnicht schlecht verarbeitet... aber für aktuell 106€ beim großen A ... und ansonsten halt ne echte Balzer.. .
Kann man mit so einer Forellenrute überhauptnicht vergleichen..


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meinen besten Fang habe ich auch erst vor 9 Jahren kennengelernt....und im Oktober geheiratet



9 Jahre verlobt - Du bist ein vorsichtiger Mann...


----------



## Andal

Trotta schrieb:


> Und der einzige Fisch, der sich jemals meiner Nymphe beim Fliegenfischen am Rhein erbarmt hatte, war auch eine"Kiesmöhne". Nicht dass ich den Biss bemerkt hätte, aber sie kam mir beim Rückschwung mit entgegen geflogen... ^^


Ich wohne jetzt seit 2008 im Rheinland und seit 2013 im kölnisch geprägten rechtsseitigen Bereich des Flusses. Aber "Möhnen" scheint am Großen Fluss ein sehr, sehr dehnbarer Begriff für alles mögliche zu sein. Von kleinen Weissfischen, wie du sagst, bis hin zu nicht mehr so ganz taufrischen Mädchen in Karnevalsvereinen...


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der einzig negative Punkt an der Rute bisher ist, dass man die Spitzen zum Transport entfernen muss.
> Die Teile sind gleich lang ohne aufgesteckte Feederspitze. Das verrringert natürlich die Transportlänge aber ich finde es etwas blöd. Naja mal sehen. Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich dran.


Das wäre für mich leider schon ein Ausschlusskriterium.... keine Ahnung wie Entwickler auf so einen Schmarrn kommen.
Ansonsten sieht die rute top aus und liest sich richtig gut!


----------



## Andal

By the way ... ich weiss bis heute nicht, was ein "Möhne" wirklich ist. Ich kenne nur den Möhnesee und den dazugehörigen Fluss.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich leider schon ein Ausschlusskriterium.... keine Ahnung wie Entwickler auf so einen Schmarrn kommen.
> Ansonsten sieht die rute top aus und liest sich richtig gut!



Jupp.
Ich hab inzwischeh ne Montage dran und wenn man die Rute verpackt, liegen die beiden Rutenteile parallel und die Spitze liegt eben flach außen an auf der Schnur.
Ist jetzt nicht weiter problematisch.
Ich denke beim Auspacken wird es auch nur 5 Sekunden länger dauern als sonst.

Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen mit dem Wetter.....


----------



## Trotta

Andal schrieb:


> By the way ... ich weiss bis heute nicht, was ein "Möhne" wirklich ist. Ich kenne nur den Möhnesee und den dazugehörigen Fluss.



In Düsseldorf stürmen an Altweiberfastnacht die "Möhnen" das Rathaus. Ein Tag an dem man sich am besten von der Altstadt fernhält. Mit "nicht ganz taufrischen Mädchen in Karnevalsvereinen " liegst Du also ziemlich richtig.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hmm... das sehe ich anders: Während Du bezogen auf Bolo und Brandunsruten absolut Recht hast, sofern man genug Geld zur Hand hat, sieht das im Bereich aller anderen Kategorien eher mies aus. In den 90ern war Kohlefaser gut und günstig, was den Produzenten gestattete hochwertige Matten zu verwenden.
> Hinzu kommt, und das ist wohl der wichtigste Faktor, dass der Markt für Teleruten völlig eingebrochen ist.
> Diese DAM "Die Forellenrute" stand für 249DM im Katalog, glaube ich, gegeben habe ich 150.
> Wer gibt denn heute noch soviel Geld für ne Telerute?
> Das ist aber auch ein sehr gut verarbeiteter Stock mit schneller Aktion - stark genug für 95er Zander und sensibel genug für 14er Vorfächer.
> Wirklich schönes Teil. DAM hat mal echt nette Sachen gemacht.
> Da fällt mir meine Balzer IM12 Telematch wieder ein... garnicht schlecht verarbeitet... aber für aktuell 106€ beim großen A ... und ansonsten halt ne echte Balzer.. .
> Kann man mit so einer Forellenrute überhauptnicht vergleichen..



Also mit Balzer gebe ich Dir Recht! 
Balzer würde ich meinem ärgsten Feind nicht schenken. 
Mit Kohlefaser bzw Carbon bin ich jedoch anderer Meinung. Das ist durch Massenproduktion auf jeden Fall preiswerter geworden und die guten Marken bieten heute hochwerigeres Carbon  preiswerter an wie früher. 
Ist aber ansich egal , möchte mich keinesfalls wegen so einer Lapalie streiten. ....hat vielleicht jeder andere Erfahrungen gemacht? 
DAM hat früher und heute gute Ruten gebaut! Wo zB auch immer weiter entwickelt wird sind Tremarellaruten ,dort werden mit Absicht Teleruten genommen. 
Ich habe eine ganze Tasche voll mit Teleruten von Daiwa ,speziell für die Reise und kann wirklich nur gutes darüber sagen! 
Das einzigste man muß Sie vor dem Zusammenschieben immer gut sauber machen, das man keinen Sand zwischen die einzelnen Elemente bekommt. 
Auch DAM hat bis letztes Jahr sehr gute und preiswerte Teleruten auf dem Markt gehabt und zwar die Backbone Serie !
Ist aber wohl eine Philosophiesache mit Teleruten denke ich? 
Hatte früher mal Teleruten von Cormoran ! Ja wirklich von Cormoran, die hatten auch 20 Jahre ihren Dienst getan. 

Also nix für ungut und LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein neues Futteral war mal fällig und ne leichte Feederrute dazu.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336716



Das ist eine sehr schöne und moderne Feederrute die Du dir da gekauft hast mit einem sehr interessantem WG !
Die könnte man auch zweckenfremden zum Methodfeedern und zum Pickern !
Fehlt mir auch noch in meiner Sammlung! 

Daumen hoch und viel Spaß damit! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Die etwas andere Teilung mag vielleicht den montierten Transport etwas hemmen, scheint mir aber zum fischen besser geeignet zu sein, als die konventionelle Stückelung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bald kann ich mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Trotta

Ha! Aufklärung aus einem Buch von 1847! (Wenn's irgendwen außer mir interessiert.) "Möne", ohne H, ist/war im Rheinland anscheinend eine andere Bezeichnung für Döbel. Kiesmöne entsprechend wohl abgeleitet für Kiesdöbel ~ Hasel:














						Das Ganze der Angelfischerei und ihrer Geheimnisse, oder vollständige Anleitung die Angelfischerei mit dem glücklichsten Erfolge zu betreiben. 2. verm. Aufl
					





					books.google.de


----------



## Andal

Hm ... und wie schaffen wir jetzt den Sprung zu den nicht mehr jungfräulichen Karnevalistinnen?


----------



## Tobias85

Kiesdöbel ist eine wahrlich wunderbare und treffende Umschreibung für den Hasel, die werde ich mir merken 

@Professor Tinca: Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute, sieht nach einem feinen Stöckchen aus


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der einzig negative Punkt an der Rute bisher ist, dass man die Spitzen zum Transport entfernen muss.
> Die Teile sind gleich lang ohne aufgesteckte Feederspitze. Das verrringert natürlich die Transportlänge aber ich finde es etwas blöd. Naja mal sehen. Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich dran.



So sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Ich mag diese Teilung, bin der Meinung die ergibt eine harmonischere Biegekurve. Meine Shimano 300 Winklepicker hat auch solch eine Teilung.
Wie lang ist denn das Futteral?
Und viel Spass mit der Rute und viele große Fische.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> DAM hat bis letztes Jahr sehr gute und preiswerte Teleruten auf dem Markt gehabt und zwar die Backbone Serie



Wenn man die langen Bolos nicht ständig in der Hand halten muß sondern sie wie eine Stellfischrute ablegen kann, dann stimme ich dir zu. Ansonsten sind sie gewichtsmäßig doch was anderes als (ital.) Bolos. Vom Preis sind sie natürlich unschlagbar, 6 mtr. Bolo für um die 25 Euro, manchmal noch weniger.  Und an die alten Cormoran-Ruten, da kann man sich heute noch die Finger nach lecken, Black Star, Black King, alles noch im Einsatz. 



Andal schrieb:


> wie schaffen wir jetzt den Sprung zu den nicht mehr jungfräulichen Karnevalistinnen



Denk einfach bei Weiberfastnacht an Hyänenkampftag, das sagt mit meinen Worten alles. Wehe wenn sie losgelassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn das Futteral?
> Und viel Spass mit der Rute und viele große Fische.



Danke.
1,65m Heinz.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Denk einfach bei Weiberfastnacht an Hyänenkampftag, das sagt mit meinen Worten alles. Wehe wenn sie losgelassen.


...wenn sich alternde Menschen mit Menstruationshintergrund einem Livestyle hingeben, für den sie ihre Töchter und Enkelinnen das Jahr über mit dem Stock züchtigen würden.


----------



## Trotta

Andal schrieb:


> Hm ... und wie schaffen wir jetzt den Sprung zu den nicht mehr jungfräulichen Karnevalistinnen?



Tscha, as H macht wohl den Unterschied, aber wenigstens empfiehlt dasselbe Werk im Vorblatt der ratlosen Jungfrau ein nützliches Buch als Wegweiser zum rechten Betragen:














						Das Ganze der Angelfischerei und ihrer Geheimnisse, oder vollständige Anleitung die Angelfischerei mit dem glücklichsten Erfolge zu betreiben. 2. verm. Aufl
					





					books.google.de


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meinen besten Fang habe ich auch erst vor 9 Jahren kennengelernt....und im Oktober geheiratet


Und wie lange mußt du noch.......?


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Und wie lange mußt du noch.......?


Solange sie mein Chaos erträgt und ich nicht kochen muss ￼￼￼ 

Ich wusste garnicht das das Board ein Denkmal für unser Urgestein Andal erstellt hat:


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der einzig negative Punkt an der Rute bisher ist, dass man die Spitzen zum Transport entfernen muss.
> Die Teile sind gleich lang ohne aufgesteckte Feederspitze. Das verrringert natürlich die Transportlänge aber ich finde es etwas blöd. Naja mal sehen. Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich dran.


Ahhh so was habe ich bei meiner Korumrute auch. 
Das ist.............
nicht Vorteilhaft 
Obwohl der Stock sonst klasse ist aber die Teilung ist nix.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ahhh so was habe ich bei meiner *Korumrute *auch.




Welche meinst du?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Solange sie mein Chaos erträgt und ich nicht kochen muss ￼￼￼
> 
> Ich wusste garnicht das das Board ein Denkmal für unser Urgestein Andal erstellt hat:


So liest du meine Beiträge  :'-(


----------



## geomas

Die Teilung der Feederrute ist sicher nicht so praktisch wie eine gleichmäßieg Teilung, aber eine verbesserte Aktion kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.
Meine Lieblingspicker (die alte Balzer Edition 2,70 von Heinz) ist auch so geteilt.

Futterale und Sleeves (schlanke Einzelrutenfutterale) hab ich zuletzt etliche in Augenschein genommen.
Die Modelle von Drennan scheinen mir die am besten konzipierten zu sein (für meine Zwecke) und kamen sogar mit 3 hochwertigen Neopren-Rutenbändern pro Rute.
So gesehen war der Preis absolut im Rahmen.
Hab jetzt einmal das Super Specialist Rod Sleeve in Short (ca. 1,60m) und einmal das Double Rod Sleeve ebenfalls in Short (1,58m, noch nicht nachgemessen).
Etliche andere Sleeves waren unpraktisch geschnitten, zu unförmig.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die Teilung der Feederrute ist sicher nicht so praktisch wie eine gleichmäßieg Teilung, aber eine verbesserte Aktion kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.
> Meine Lieblingspicker (die alte Balzer Edition 2,70 von Heinz) ist auch so geteilt.


Ist eben die Frage, ob man eine ANGELrute haben möchte, oder eine Tragerute.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
so langsam wird das "Ükeln" ein eigenes Hobby!


@rhinefisher
Vielen lieben Dank für die reichbebilderten Erinnerungen aus Deiner Angelkarriere,
sehr unterhaltsam und nostalgisch. Gut, das du einst die Reissleine gezogen hast, aber noch
besser das Du zu unserem schönen Hobby zurückfandest.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile grob geschätzt 200 Tage im Jahr am Wasser


200 Tage! Es gibt hier ja keine Berichtspflicht, aber mal Spass beiseite: Berichte, wir wollen Berichte!




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ne 230gr. leichte Magnesiumrolle drangemacht und das harmoniert super.


oouhh… was für eine denn? In diesen Zeiten sind ja leider Gottes Metallbodies und -rotoren fast verschwunden (Ausser bei den Rollen, die in Angelläden nicht an der Wand hängen sondern in den Vitrinen liegen)



Andal schrieb:


> By the way ... ich weiss bis heute nicht, was ein "Möhne" wirklich ist. Ich kenne nur den Möhnesee und den dazugehörigen Fluss.





Trotta schrieb:


> Ha! Aufklärung aus einem Buch von 1847! (Wenn's irgendwen außer mir interessiert.)


Verflixt, zu langsam! Übrigens, immer her mit angelhistorischen Beiträgen, ich glaub wir alle lieben das!

So für mich wird es auch ein schöner Abend, denn ich kann verschiedene Bestellungen und Angelladeneinkäufe sortieren und die durch das Powerwochenende arg gerupfte Aktive Ausrüstung wieder auf einen akzeptablen Bereitschaftsgrad bringen.

hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> oouhh… was für eine denn? In diesen Zeiten sind ja leider Gottes Metallbodies und -rotoren fast verschwunden (Ausser bei den Rollen, die in Angelläden nicht an der Wand hängen sondern in den Vitrinen liegen)




Eine Quick Winair 930FD.

Meine letztens gekaufte Grauvell Jinza Cross 1200 in etwa gleicher Größe wiegt auch nur 250gr.(ebenfalls aus Magnesium).


----------



## daci7

Naja - bei einer 3m feeder Rute mit 60er spitzen reden wir hier ja von den Teilungen:
135 + 135 + 60
Oder 
165 + 105 + 60
Jedenfalls so ca.  Ob das bei der Aktion einen so  deutlichen Unterschied macht ... ich weiß ja nicht.
Und beim Transport muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich einfach geteilte Ruten viel angenehmer finde als zweifach geteilte - und ungleich geteilte Ruten (jedenfalls beim friedfischen) schlagen für mich dem Fass den Boden aus 

Aber: jedem Tierchen  sein Pläsierchen


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So liest du meine Beiträge  :'-(


Ich bin ein Mann, ich bin vergesslich


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Naja - bei einer 3m feeder Rute mit 60er spitzen reden wir hier ja von den Teilungen:
> 135 + 135 + 60
> Oder
> 165 + 105 + 60
> Jedenfalls so ca.  Ob das bei der Aktion einen so  deutlichen Unterschied macht ... ich weiß ja nicht.
> Und beim Transport muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich einfach geteilte Ruten viel angenehmer finde als zweifach geteilte - und ungleich geteilte Ruten (jedenfalls beim friedfischen) schlagen für mich dem Fass den Boden aus
> 
> Aber: jedem Tierchen  sein Pläsierchen


Tatsache ist, dass diese Unterschiede in  der Teilung auch Unterschiede in den Biegekurven mit sich bringen. Fraglich bleibt, ob und wie der Angler das mitbekommt, oder es nutzen möchte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, dass diese Unterschiede in der Teilung auch Unterschiede in den Biegekurven mit sich bringen.



Das ist gar nicht mal so richtig.
Mit Mattenverlegung und Blankdurchmesser lassen sich Teilungen mittlerweile so in die Biegekurve integrieren, dass man kaum noch sagen kann wie oft die Rute geteilt ist wenn man es nicht weiß.
Selbst fünfteilige Reiseruten gibt es mit toller Aktion.

Und auch bei Teleruten gibt es das schon(Trabucco X-joint z.B.).

Mehr Teile müssen also die Biegekurve nicht verändern wenn es vernünftig gemacht ist.

@Nordlichtangler hat auch solche Dinger glaub ich und könnte was zu sagen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> so langsam wird das "Ükeln" ein eigenes Hobby!
> 
> 
> @rhinefisher
> Vielen lieben Dank für die reichbebilderten Erinnerungen aus Deiner Angelkarriere,
> sehr unterhaltsam und nostalgisch. Gut, das du einst die Reissleine gezogen hast, aber noch
> besser das Du zu unserem schönen Hobby zurückfandest.
> 
> 
> 200 Tage! Es gibt hier ja keine Berichtspflicht, aber mal Spass beiseite: Berichte, wir wollen Berichte!
> 
> 
> 
> oouhh… was für eine denn? In diesen Zeiten sind ja leider Gottes Metallbodies und -rotoren fast verschwunden (Ausser bei den Rollen, die in Angelläden nicht an der Wand hängen sondern in den Vitrinen liegen)
> 
> 
> 
> Verflixt, zu langsam! Übrigens, immer her mit angelhistorischen Beiträgen, ich glaub wir alle lieben das!
> 
> So für mich wird es auch ein schöner Abend, denn ich kann verschiedene Bestellungen und Angelladeneinkäufe sortieren und die durch das Powerwochenende arg gerupfte Aktive Ausrüstung wieder auf einen akzeptablen Bereitschaftsgrad bringen.
> 
> hg
> Euer
> Minimax



Das werdr ich auf jeden Fall tun 
Diesen Winter war ich bisher leider gesundheitlich eingeschränkt mit der Hüfte und Montag muss ich auch wieder ins Krankenhaus. Zum Glück nur stationär ,da wird wieder was weggeschnippelt was in den Körper nicht reingehört ....
Denke aber ab März stehe ich fast wieder täglich am Wasser, diesmal mit Kamera und werde hier gerne Bericht erstatten. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ein akademisches Thema, bei dem man auch den geldmäßigen Einsatz nicht ganz ausser Acht lassen sollte.

Aber es hat sicher seinen Grund, warum man an sich kurze Meeres-Jigruten in einer sehr unpraktischen Griffteilung baut, oder im Extrem, Afrika-Brandungsruten von über 4 m in einem Stück.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht mal so richtig.
> Mit Mattenverlegung und Blankdurchmesser lassen sich Teilungen mittlerweile so in die Biegekurve integrieren, dass man kaum noch sagen kann wie oft die Rute geteilt ist wenn man es nicht weiß.
> Selbst fünfteilige Reiseruten gibt es mit toller Aktion.
> 
> Und auch bei Teleruten gibt es das schon(Trabucco X-joint z.B.).
> 
> Mehr Teile müssen also die Biegekurve nicht verändern wenn es vernünftig gemacht ist.
> 
> @Nordlichtangler hat auch solche Dinger glaub ich und könnte was zu sagen.



Also ich finde das eine absolut gute Rute !
Hab die bei Ebay auch schon auf der Beobachtungsliste .
Die Spitzen hab ich persönlich beim Transport immer im Rohr ,die Mehrarbeit ist doch wirklich minder ......dafür bleiben Sie heile .

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es hat sicher seinen Grund, warum man an sich kurze Meeres-Jigruten in einer sehr unpraktischen Griffteilung baut, oder im Extrem, Afrika-Brandungsruten von über 4 m in einem Stück.




Bei Ruten für Extrembelastung ist es vmtl. sicherer - allein schon für den Hersteller wegen befürchteter Bruchreklamationen.

Durchschnittliche Friedfischruten für hiesige Fische sind da eher nicht so gefährdet, wie Ruten an denen GTs oder komische Riesenbarsche wilde Sau spielen:


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mann, ich bin vergesslich


Entweder, oder ;-P


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Ruten für Extrembelastung ist es vmtl. sicherer - allein schon für den Hersteller wegen befürchteter Bruchreklamationen.
> 
> Durchschnittliche Friedfischruten für hiesige Fische sind da eher nicht so gefärdet, wie Ruten an denen GTs oder komische Riesenbarsche wilde Sau spielen:


Sag ich doch. Ich bin mit den klassisch gleichgeteilten Ruten in 10 - 12 ft. mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Spitzen hab ich persönlich beim Transport immer im Rohr ,die Mehrarbeit ist doch wirklich minder ......dafür bleiben Sie heile .
> 
> LG Michael


Minder? Ich bekomm eine maximale Krise wenn ich am Wasser die Schnur durch die kleinen Ringe solch einer Spitze zwingen muss


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Spitzen hab ich persönlich beim Transport immer im Rohr ,die Mehrarbeit ist doch wirklich minder ......dafür bleiben Sie heile .



Die montierte bleibt mir natürlich an der Rute bzw Montage(und dan die Rute angelegt, wie jetzt bei der MS).
Nur die anderen Spitzen, die nicht in Benutzung sind, transportiere ich im Rohr.


----------



## Andal

Wobei wir ja noch kein Wort über die Blankverbindung selber verloren haben. Put In, Put Over, Put Over mit vermeintlicher Zapfenverbindung und die echte Zapfenverbindung!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Berichte, wir wollen Berichte!


Genau, Angelberichte wo man so richtig mitfiebern kann. Wo man denkt, man ist mittendrin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mehr Teile müssen also die Biegekurve nicht verändern wenn es vernünftig gemacht ist.



Bei meiner Tubertini Spectre 3,60 Tele mit 3 lbs ist das so gut gelungen, wenn ich noch welche kriegen würde wären es meine.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das werdr ich auf jeden Fall tun
> Diesen Winter war ich bisher leider gesundheitlich eingeschränkt mit der Hüfte und Montag muss ich auch wieder ins Krankenhaus. Zum Glück nur stationär ,da wird wieder was weggeschnippelt was in den Körper nicht reingehört ....
> Denke aber ab März stehe ich fast wieder täglich am Wasser, diesmal mit Kamera und werde hier gerne Bericht erstatten.
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Glück.Ich wünsch dir alles Gute. Das du auch wieder ans Wasser kannst.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Viel Glück.Ich wünsch dir alles Gute. Das du auch wieder ans Wasser kannst.



Danke dir herzlich! 
Diesmal zum Glück nur eine kleine Sache !
Aller spätestens März bin ich am Wasser! 
Werde hier mal die Oker auf Döbel und Rotaugen kräftig bearbeiten 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Was ich  nicht toll finde ist, dass den Fischen es ganz egal ist, welche Rute ich oben am Ufer aufgebaut habe. In den seltensten Fällen beißt der Fisch an der Angel, die ich als Optimum sehen würde. Geht es mir da allein so oder teilen andere das selbe Schicksal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was ich  nicht toll finde ist, dass den Fischen es ganz egal ist, welche Rute ich oben am Ufer aufgebaut habe. In den seltensten Fällen beißt der Fisch an der Angel, die ich als Optimum sehen würde. Geht es mir da allein so oder teilen andere das selbe Schicksal.




Also bei mir beißt der Zielfisch immer an der Rute mit der ich gerade auf ihn angel. 


Und beim Karpfenangeln zum Beispiel hab ich immer drei gleiche Kombos im Einsatz.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was ich  nicht toll finde ist, dass den Fischen es ganz egal ist, welche Rute ich oben am Ufer aufgebaut habe. In den seltensten Fällen beißt der Fisch an der Angel, die ich als Optimum sehen würde. Geht es mir da allein so oder teilen andere das selbe Schicksal.


Prologic nennt ja seine Terminal Tackle Sparte sehr bezeichnenderweise "The Last Meter". Leider zerstört das auch sehr viele Vorstellungen und Illusionen, die wir Angler uns schaffen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was ich  nicht toll finde ist, dass den Fischen es ganz egal ist, welche Rute ich oben am Ufer aufgebaut habe. In den seltensten Fällen beißt der Fisch an der Angel, die ich als Optimum sehen würde. Geht es mir da allein so oder teilen andere das selbe Schicksal.


Bei mir klappt das in der Regel schon! Natürlich keine Regel ohne Ausnahme 
Waren mit einigen Wallerspezies im Donaudelta und ich wollte Nachts auf Waller Angeln , Tags allerdings auf Karpfen und mit der Köfistippe wollte ich paar Bresen für die Nacht stippen .
Was ist natürlich passiert! Und das auf allen drei Ruten fast im selben Moment. ...
Auf die Karpfenruten mit den Boilies sind fast gleichzeitig 2 große Waller eingestiegen und an der Köfistippe im fast selben Moment einen dicken Karpfen! 
Das war so heftig das ich mich nicht freuen konnte  Habe ich so nie mehr im Leben erlebt .

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca   Dann hast du echt Glück bin ich mit einer Posenrute auf Weißfisch aus und mit einer FestbLeimontage auf Schleie oder Karpfen schaffe ich es immer wieder das die Weißfische an der Festblei-Montage hängen und eventuell der Karpfen oder die Schleie an der Posenmontage hängen bleibt, wenn er dann  nicht das Vorfach killt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Auf die Karpfenruten mit den Boilies sind fast gleichzeitig 2 große Waller eingestiegen und an der Köfistippe im fast selben Moment einen dicken Karpfen!




Wow!

Da fällt mir auch so ne Story ein....fast schon unglaublich!

Ich war mit Köfi auf Hecht damals und es biss auch tatsächlich einer.
Und was für einer!
So'n Vieh hab ich nie wieder gesehen und auch vorher nicht. Aber der Knaller war das was ich im Magen fand. 










































Ein Schlauchboot mit 5 Mann Besatzung!


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt das in der Regel schon! Natürlich keine Regel ohne Ausnahme
> Waren mit einigen Wallerspezies im Donaudelta und ich wollte Nachts auf Waller Angeln , Tags allerdings auf Karpfen und mit der Köfistippe wollte ich paar Bresen für die Nacht stippen .
> Was ist natürlich passiert! Und das auf allen drei Ruten fast im selben Moment. ...
> Auf die Karpfenruten mit den Boilies sind fast gleichzeitig 2 große Waller eingestiegen und an der Köfistippe im fast selben Moment einen dicken Karpfen!
> Das war so heftig das ich mich nicht freuen konnte  Habe ich so nie mehr im Leben erlebt .
> 
> LG Michael


Aus dem Grund, weil ich die Strickerei so sehr hasse, fische ich nur noch eine Rute. Ausnahme das Karpfenfischen, wenn jemand dabei ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca   Dann hast du echt Glück bin ich mit einer Posenrute auf Weißfisch aus und mit einer FestbLeimontage auf Schleie oder Karpfen schaffe ich es immer wieder das die Weißfische an der Festblei-Montage hängen und eventuell der Karpfen oder die Schleie an der Posenmontage hängen bleibt, wenn er dann  nicht das Vorfach killt




Ich hab schon ab und zu Beifang aber nicht so oft, da ich immer gezielt auf irgendwas angel und alles darauf abstimme.
Kleinere Fisch machen ja eh keine Probleme am unpassenden Gerät, zu große schon eher.

Aber da ist mein Zeug so ausgelegt, dass es die auch schafft(Waller gibt es hier leider nicht).


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Da fällt mir auch so ne Story ein....fast schon unglablich!
> 
> Ich war mit Köfi auf Hecht damals und es biss auch tatsächlich einer.
> Und was für einer!
> So'n Vieh hab ich nie wieder gesehen und auch vorher nicht. Aber der Knaller war das was ich Magen fand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Schlauchboot mit 5 Mann Besatzung!



Hahaha ......
War aber damals wirklich so .....


LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Mit Paddel oder Außenbordmotor


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund, weil ich die Strickerei so sehr hasse, fische ich nur noch eine Rute. Ausnahme das Karpfenfischen, wenn jemand dabei ist.



Das würde ich am liebsten doppelt liken !
Mir reicht das beim normalen Angeln ( kein Wettkampf oder Hegefischen ) absolut auch! 
Werde ganz oft von Vereinskameraden gefragt, hast du nur eine Rute oder warum nimmst du nur eine? 
Nein ich habe schon noch 1 oder 2 Ruten mehr!  Es reicht mir ! Kann niemand verstehen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Minder? Ich bekomm eine maximale Krise wenn ich am Wasser die Schnur durch die kleinen Ringe solch einer Spitze zwingen muss


Das hasse ich auch wie die Pest. Zudem meine Augen nicht mehr die besten sind.  Am liebsten zu Hause alles vorbereiten. Ist aber nicht immer möglich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das hasse ich auch wie die Pest. Zudem meine Augen nicht mehr die besten sind.  Am liebsten alles zu Hause alles vorbereiten. Ist aber nicht immer möglich.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nur mit ner Telerute 

Ich hab auch immer eine Lesebrille mit der Kordel um den Hals. .....geht bei mir auch nicht mehr anders ......

LG Michael


----------



## Lemmy 2016

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe etliche Jahre richtig gerne Wollklamotten (Ranger-Shirts und Pullis von Swanndri aus Neuseeland) getragen, aber letztlich so viel Ärger mit Motten gehabt, daß ich auf Kunstfaser in verschiedenen Mischungen umgestigen bin (also für Jacken).


----------



## Kochtopf

Heute kam eine neue Fuhre chinesischer Mono, diesmal im Kaliber .165 - der erste Härtetest: Dss Pöttchen wollte einen kleinen Hai fangen. Also an ihre rosa Ponygerte die Schnur gebunden, ans Ende ein Grünes Tuch als Köder befestigt und ihr aufgetragen, sich zu verstecken und den Köder auszulegen. Das Versteck, in der Ecke des Raumes neben der Kinderküche, war Ausbaufähig, aber als der kleine Hai in Gestalt meiner Hand biss begann ein wildes Tauziehen, Madame war ganz in ihrem Element und  riss die "Rute" hoch (erstaunlich viel Rückgrat!) Und konnte den kleinen Hai landen, auch wenn die Schnur letztendlich am (nicht fachgerechten) Knoten riss.
Die 4,4lbs scheinen realistisch zu sein.
Ich habe die beiden Jitari Rollen bespult und es macht sich teilweise Ernüchterung breit: die "große" 3000er hätte noch ne Unterlegscheibe gebrauchen können (stört mich aber nur geringfügig) und die 2000er hat einen Bauch gewickelt.




Links 3000, rechts 2000

Beim bespulen merkte ich auch, wieso DAM und Nash bei den Modellen andere Kurbeln verbaut haben, der Knauf der 2000er hat minimal Spiel und so ging es "klackklackklackklack..."... für meine Angeldistanzen ist es eher kein Problem aber eben hat es mich wirklich genervt.

Dennoch: viel Rolle fürs Geld (und das mit den wicklungen ist für mich nicht kriegsentscheidend, wenn dereinst neue Mono drauf soll und sie noch leben kümmere ich mich darum)

Ach ja: hat ein Ükel Lust, die China-Schnur zu testen? Ich habe mich scheinbar verklickt und habe eine 500m Spule über, ich bitte um eine kurze PN (und wer nicht regelmäßig Ükelt wird hierbei ignoriert )


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ans Ende ein Grünes Tuch als Köder befestigt



Ist das süss! Bitte ein Petri an Frau Tochter auszurichten.
Du beisst aber  auch echt auf alles, wa?


----------



## geomas

Die Wicklung wird evtl. noch „schöner” werden, wenn Du die Rollen ein paar Mal benutzt hast. Vielleicht ja schon am kommenden Wochenende am Privatteich von Jason.
Toll natürlich, daß das Töpfchen Erfolg hatte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das süss! Bitte ein Petri an Frau Tochter auszurichten.
> Du beisst aber  auch echt auf alles, wa?


Nicht ich, der Hai! Sie war der Meinung, dass es der vielversprechendste Haiköder wäre. Aber habt ihr gemerkt, dass sie Pirschangeln war...?


----------



## Jason

Nach meiner Spätschicht sitze ich jetzt hier in meinem Angelzimmer und bereite mich mental für den Ansitz am Sonntag an den Teichen vor. 
Eigentlich weiß ich ja schon, welche Ruten mich begleiten werden. Und daran werde ich auch festhalten. 
Je mehr Gedanken man sich macht was für ein Zeug man mit schleppen will, desto unschlüssiger wird man. Der Tag soll ja auch perfekt und erfolgreich werden. 
Des weiteren kümmert sich Sir Alex um Maden und Dendros, da ich momentan da nicht dran komme, danke mein Lieber. Das einzigste was mich wurmt, ist das sich bei mir eine Erkältung breit macht. Aber die kann mich auch nicht aufhalten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heute kam eine neue Fuhre chinesischer Mono, diesmal im Kaliber .165 - der erste Härtetest: Dss Pöttchen wollte einen kleinen Hai fangen. Also an ihre rosa Ponygerte die Schnur gebunden, ans Ende ein Grünes Tuch als Köder befestigt und ihr aufgetragen, sich zu verstecken und den Köder auszulegen. Das Versteck, in der Ecke des Raumes neben der Kinderküche, war Ausbaufähig, aber als der kleine Hai in Gestalt meiner Hand biss begann ein wildes Tauziehen war Madame ganz in ihrem Element  riss die "Rute" hoch (erstaunlich viel Rückgrat!) Und konnte den kleinen Hai landen, auch wenn die Schnur letztendlich am (nicht fachgerechten) Knoten riss.
> Die 4,4lbs scheinen realistisch zu sein.
> Ich habe die beiden Jitari Rollen bespult und es macht sich teilweise Ernüchterung breit: die "große" 3000er hätte noch ne Unterlegscheibe gebrauchen können (stört mich aber nur geringfügig) und die 2000er hat einen Bauch gewickelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 336737
> Anhang anzeigen 336738
> 
> Links 3000, rechts 2000
> 
> Beim bespulen merkte ich auch, wieso DAM und Nash bei den Modellen andere Kurbeln verbaut haben, der Knauf der 2000er hat minimal Spiel und so ging es "klackklackklackklack..."... für meine Angeldistanzen ist es eher kein Problem aber eben hat es mich wirklich genervt.
> 
> Dennoch: viel Rolle fürs Geld (und das mit den wicklungen ist für mich nicht kriegsentscheidend, wenn dereinst neue Mono drauf soll und sie noch leben kümmere ich mich darum)
> 
> Ach ja: hat ein Ükel Lust, die China-Schnur zu testen? Ich habe mich scheinbar verklickt und habe eine 500m Spule über, ich bitte um eine kurze PN (und wer nicht regelmäßig Ükelt wird hierbei ignoriert )


Jetzt fehlen dann nur noch kleine Reisküchlein als Mundvorrat...!


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Spätschicht sitze ich jetzt hier in meinem Angelzimmer und bereite mich mental für den Ansitz am Sonntag an den Teichen vor.
> Eigentlich weiß ich ja schon, welche Ruten mich begleiten werden. Und daran werde ich auch festhalten.
> Je mehr Gedanken man sich macht was für ein Zeug man mit schleppen will, desto unschlüssiger wird man. Der Tag soll ja auch perfekt und erfolgreich werden.
> Des weiteren kümmert sich Sir Alex um Maden und Dendros, da ich momentan da nicht dran komme, danke mein Lieber. Das einzigste was mich wurmt, ist das sich bei mir eine Erkältung breit macht. Aber die kann mich auch nicht aufhalten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aspirin Complex und heisse Hühnersuppe ... damit habe ich, allen Prophezeiungen zum Trotz, meinen Schnupfen überlebt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja schon am kommenden Wochenende am Privatteich von Jason.


 Ich war erst einmal dort fischen. Bin ja mal gespannt, wenn ich öfter da war, was dann auf mich zu kommt. Muss unbedingt mit den Bürgermeister mal plaudern. da warte ich mal auf einer Gelegenheit. Und die kommt auch schon bald. Jhv bei der FFW.  Dieses Juwel möchte ich mir nicht versauen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Aspirin Complex und heisse Hühnersuppe ... damit habe ich, allen Prophezeiungen zum Trotz, meinen Schnupfen überlebt.


Bei mir hilft nur warmes Bier und ne Wolldecke. Alles rausschwitzen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

Trotta schrieb:


> Ha! Aufklärung aus einem Buch von 1847! (Wenn's irgendwen außer mir interessiert.) "Möne", ohne H, ist/war im Rheinland anscheinend eine andere Bezeichnung für Döbel. Kiesmöne entsprechend wohl abgeleitet für Kiesdöbel ~ Hasel:
> …


Soweit muss man in der Zeit nicht zurück gehen.
Habe ein Buch von 1970, "Das fängt man mit der Angel" (KOSMOS _ Verlag), dort steht die Möhne (Aitel) auch drin


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei mir hilft nur warmes Bier und ne Wolldecke. Alles rausschwitzen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das mit dem warmen Bier war ein Scherz. Normalerweise lehne ich jegliche Art von Medikamenten ab. Die werden nur genommen, wenn ich den Kopf unter den  Armen habe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Eines weiss ich sicher. Warmes Bier würde mein sofortiges Ableben herbeiführen!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Eines weiss ich sicher. Warmes Bier würde mein sofortiges Ableben herbeiführen!


Mein Opa hat nur warmes Bier getrunken. Darauf schwörte er. Wegen den Nieren sagte er. Er wurde 96 Jahre. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Geht nicht über den Knorpel. So werd ich halt bloss 95.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Geht nicht über den Knorpel. So werd ich halt bloss 95.


Scherzkeks.


----------



## Andal

Kann mich noch gut an die Tage erinnern, als man uns im Wirtshaus auch endlich Bier gab. Gegenüber am Stammtisch saßen die alten Bierdimpfeln mit dem Bierwärmer in ihren Gläsern. Mich schüttelt es heute noch, wenn ich an die lauwarme, lacke Brühe erinnere, die sie sich mit stoischer Ruhe in den Hals leerten. Und damals hatten bei uns noch viele Wirte keine halbwegs moderne Schankanlage. Und wenn man Pech hatte, war das Bier zwar einigermaßen kalt, aber wirklich nicht mehr prickelnd frisch - und dann das ganze noch brunzwarm ... Oida, do hebt's mi!


----------



## Andal

Dieses Schild bekamen nicht alle Wirte!


----------



## rutilus69

Warmes Bier war eines der Allheilmittel einer meiner Großmütter. Ich rede hier aber nicht von lauwarmer Plörre, sondern von Bier kurz vor dem kochen. Also das war wirklich Hopfentee. 
Das hat schon aus dem Grund geholfen, dass es einfach nur widerlich geschmeckt hat


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@rhinefisher 
Danke für die kurze Zeitreise durch deine Angelzeit    war sehr interessant zu lesen.

@Racklinger 
Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir die Karte für den RM-Kanal holen soll oder evtl für die Donaugräben. 
Die Gräben wären sicher auch mal sehr interessant auch wenn se ned tief sein sollen.
Da ,üsste es bei die in der Gegend auch ein paar geben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Angeblich hilft ja nichts, wenn man einen Schnupfen hat, aber bei mir gibt es da etwas.
Mind. 4 Stunden in einem gut gechlortem Hallenbad und der Schnupfen ist Geschichte.. .
So langsam wird meine Tastatur anstrengend - das Ding lässt immer mehr Buchstaben einfach weg.
Wird vielleicht nach 21 Jahren mal Zeit für ne Neue.. 

Scheinbar machen sich wirklich ALLE große Gedanken über die Aktionen ihrer Ruten.
Ich halte das für nicht zielführend, weil die Aktion nur den Wohlfühlfaktor beim Angler erhöht.
Für den eigentlichen Drill ist sie doch fast bedeutungslos. Ich besitze eine Trollingrute von Sänger, die hat die lustigste Aktion ever: Da biegt es sich in der Spitze, dann ist das gesamte Mittelteil der Rute wie ein Besenstiel, und dann biegt sich wieder ein kleines Stück oberhalb vom Griff - soetwas habe ich unter zigtausend Ruten noch nicht gesehen - ich muß gelegentlich mal ein Bild machen...
Der Punkt ist, man kann damit durchaus angeln.. 
Vor Jahren hatten die guten Feeder noch ein extra langes Mittelteil - das hat mir echt den Spaß verdorben.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Angeblich hilft ja nichts, wenn man einen Schnupfen hat, aber bei mir gibt es da etwas.
> Mind. 4 Stunden in einem gut gechlortem Hallenbad und der Schnupfen ist Geschichte.. .
> So langsam wird meine Tastatur anstrengend - das Ding lässt immer mehr Buchstaben einfach weg.
> Wird vielleicht nach 21 Jahren mal Zeit für ne Neue..


Alternativ kann man auch Zuhause eine Inhalation mit Domestos vornehmen


----------



## Minimax

Gun Morjn, Jungs,
Jetzt bloß nichts beschreien, soweit ich sehe sind ja alle noch gesund bzw. fit für das drohende Wochenende.  
Und um Euch bis dahin zu stärken, und weil ich mich so darüber freue, sende ich Euch ein Wimmelbild eines leckeren Büffets meines neuesten erstaunlich hemmungslosen Bestell- und Einkaufsraptus. 
Auch Kleinteile können viel Freude machen!





Herzlich
Euer
Mimimax


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @rhinefisher
> Danke für die kurze Zeitreise durch deine Angelzeit    war sehr interessant zu lesen.
> 
> @Racklinger
> Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir die Karte für den RM-Kanal holen soll oder evtl für die Donaugräben.
> Die Gräben wären sicher auch mal sehr interessant auch wenn se ned tief sein sollen.
> Da ,üsste es bei die in der Gegend auch ein paar geben.


Rings um mich herum praktisch (wenn man mal die Hügel nördlich von mir weglässt), sowie auf der anderen Donauseite. Die Gräben sind ganz unterschiedlich, bei mir teilweise nur 2 m breit, dann hast wieder einen Abschnitt dabei der ist wie ein Altwasser. Bis man dass alles mal abgelaufen ist braucht man schon ein paar Tage


----------



## Tikey0815

Das ist nur so viel, weil uns in dem Gewimmel die Drop-Shot Bleie nicht auffallen sollen, der geht nämlich auf Barsch, der ...Genosse @Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mein Gott, @Minimax, was hast Du vor? Das ist ja ein Lebensvorrat an Gummistoppern und DS-Bleien. Aber Du hast recht, auch Kleinteile können Spaß machen. Da ich ja in diesem Jahr wieder mehr mit der Pose fischen möchte, habe ich mir gestern eine Grundausstattung bestellt. Werde ich natürlich hier „unboxen“, sobald das Päckchen da ist.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mein Gott, @Minimax, was hast Du vor? Das ist ja ein Lebensvorrat an Gummistoppern und DS-Bleien.


Besonders die Stopper als EInmalartikel sind schneller weg ehe man sichs versieht. In letzter Zeit musste sich Angel-Minimax ständig bei Logistik-&-Material-Minimax über die knickerige Nübsiversorgung beschweren. Kann nicht sein das die Verwaltung der Forschung auf der Nase rumtanzt.
Ich bin schon sehr auf Dein Posen-Unboxing gespannt.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> … weil uns in dem Gewimmel die Drop-Shot Bleie nicht auffallen sollen, der geht nämlich auf Barsch, der ...Genosse @Minimax


au contraire, Genosse Tikey, die Dropshotbleie dienen friedlichen Zwecken:


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch mehr und Mehr dazu übergegangen, Deinem Rat [Geos, M.M.] entsprechend, DRopshot Bleie in verschiedenen Größen zum Lädschern mitzuführen und sie verdrängen pöapö die 0815 Birnchen aus meiner Blei-Hervorkram-Westentasche. DIe Vorteile hast Du ja genannt, ich stimme absolut zu und ergänze:
> Die Stäblein sind im Gegesatz zu speziellen Kleinbleien wirklich in jedem Angelladen um die Ecke erhältlich,
> es gibt sie grade in den leichten Gewichten in sehr feiner Konfektionierung in 2-3 Gramm Schritten,
> sie sind wesentlich Hängerresistenter
> Und natürlich Wunderbar an einem Kurzen Ende Mono in der Laufperle zu Montieren und Flexibel von Klassischem Grundblei bis zu ultralangem Paternoster einzustellen.


----------



## Racklinger

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei mir hilft nur warmes Bier und ne Wolldecke. Alles rausschwitzen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ausschwitzen hilft bei mir auch immer gut. Allerdings mach ich es immer mit einem frisch aufgebrühten Ingwer-Aufguss, dazu in eine Decke und schon rinnt der Schweiss .
Ein bekannter macht es mit einer Kanne Tee und ordentlich Rum drinn (dass ist dann Grog oder). Dann pennt er den ganzen und ist wieder fit, sagt er


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ausschwitzen



....ist eigentlich nicht der richtige Ausdruck.
Körpertemperatur erhöhen um Bakterien oder Viren abzutöten trifft es besser.
Denn viele Erreger können bei über 38,5 Grad nicht überleben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Gun Morjn, Jungs,
> Jetzt bloß nichts beschreien, soweit ich sehe sind ja alle noch gesund bzw. fit für das drohende Wochenende.
> Und um Euch bis dahin zu stärken, und weil ich mich so darüber freue, sende ich Euch ein Wimmelbild eines leckeren Büffets meines neuesten erstaunlich hemmungslosen Bestell- und Einkaufsraptus.
> Auch Kleinteile können viel Freude machen!
> Anhang anzeigen 336745
> 
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Mimimax




Tolles Zeug Angel-Minimax!

Da hast du's Material-Minimax aber gezeigt!


----------



## geomas

Die Flexible Float Links finde ich absolut praktisch und nutze die schon seit 8 Jahren oder so. Nix für den teutonischen Riesenwaggler, aber für die etwas feinere Angelei absolut prima.
Und das es die Grippa-Stops jetzt auch in „dunkel” gibt ist super, die gelblich-hellen mögen doch gelegentlich für Fehlbisse (Verwechselung mit Ködern wie Maden/Castern) gesorgt haben.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Und um Euch bis dahin zu stärken, und weil ich mich so darüber freue



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich entdecke sadistische Züge bei unserem Minimaximus. Es sieht aber auch einfach zu gut aus. Und das mit den Dropshotbleien steht auf der ToDo-Liste  bei mir ganz oben, bin sehr gespannt. Ansonsten sitze ich hier im Keller, schaue mir den Grünspecht auf dem Rasen an und hoffe, das ich zum Wochenende endlich an den See kann. Die Entzugserscheinungen sind doch schon sehr ausgefallen, habe sogar schon die Norwegenausrüstung rausgeholt, kontrolliert und wieder verpackt. Es juckt in den Fingern.


----------



## geomas

Bei mir waren gestern neben dem Kescherstiel auch ein Drennan Double Rod Sleeve Short, zwei billige Rollentaschen, Vari-Weight-Feeder, Rapid bzw Speed-Stops, Float-Caps, ein paar fertige Hair-Rigs (für Tage mit ganz klammen Händen) sowie an Haken Guru LWGF und MWGB plus Kamasan B560 dabei.

#swimfeeder
#feeder
#futterkorb

Wie bewahrt Ihr eigentlich Futterkörbe auf? In großen flachen Plano-Style-Boxen oder lose?
Ich muß mir mal ein System austüfteln. Fürs Ans-Wasser-Mitnehmen hab ich was.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Wie bewahrt Ihr eigentlich Futterkörbe auf? In großen flachen Plano-Style-Boxen oder lose?
> Ich muß mir mal ein System austüfteln. Fürs Ans-Wasser-Mitnehmen hab ich was.




Zuhause fliegen die lose in nem Schrank-Schubfach rum.
Ans Wasser kommen se in einer Außentasche des Rucksacks mit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ich nutze einen alten Rollenbeutel zur Feederkorbaufbewahrung inkl. des Transportes.
Lediglich die Small-Varianten dürfen in der Tacklebox wohnen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kunststoff(Plano)Box mit dem ganzen anderen passenden Zubehör, dann die Box in die große Transportkiste.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Gun Morjn, Jungs,
> Jetzt bloß nichts beschreien, soweit ich sehe sind ja alle noch gesund bzw. fit für das drohende Wochenende.
> Und um Euch bis dahin zu stärken, und weil ich mich so darüber freue, sende ich Euch ein Wimmelbild eines leckeren Büffets meines neuesten erstaunlich hemmungslosen Bestell- und Einkaufsraptus.
> Auch Kleinteile können viel Freude machen!
> Anhang anzeigen 336745
> 
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Mimimax



Da hast du wirklich sehr schöne und gute Sachen gekauft! 
Was mich mal interessieren würde, wäre ob die Sohlenwärmer was taugen? 
Die hatte ich auch schon in der Hand? 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zuhause fliegen die lose in nem Schrank-Schubfach rum.
> Ans Wasser kommen se in einer Außentasche des Rucksacks mit.



Hmm, also ich _versuche_, etwas System in den Tackle-Dschungel zu bringen. Irgendwo hab ich noch eine Plano-Box, muß ich mal probieren.
Fürs mit-ans-Wasser-nehmen finde ich die Meiho-Boxen in „HD-Größe” prima (etwa 180x120x60mm). Das kompakte Format gefällt mir dafür besser als ne flache Lösung vergleichbaren Volumens.






In dem „System Tray Case HD” mit Einsatz habe ich den Method-Kram.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kunststoff(Plano)Box mit dem ganzen anderen passenden Zubehör, dann die Box in die große Transportkiste.


Benutze ich im Moment auch noch dafür! 
Hatte aber kürzlich was von Fox Matrix bei Ebay entdeckt. .....das hab ich mal ins Auge gefasst!


----------



## geomas

^ danke, zum Mitnehmen ist das Matrix-Teil mir zu groß und für die Aufbewahrung zu Hause zu teuer.
Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Wie bewahrt Ihr eigentlich Futterkörbe auf? In großen flachen Plano-Style-Boxen oder lose?
> Ich muß mir mal ein System austüfteln. Fürs Ans-Wasser-Mitnehmen hab ich was.


Im Moment.... in drei Zylinderförmigen Behältnissen mit Deckel, ein welchen früher Flohsamengranulat waren. Ist zwar nicht stylisch, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck bis ich etwas gefunden habe was mir zusagt.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, wäre ob die Sohlenwärmer was taugen?
> LG Michael



Nein, die sind totaler Schrott, deshalb kauf ich sie immer in 10er Packs um sie besser wegschmeissen zu können.  

Ohne Flax : Sohlenwärmer sind für mich unverzichtbar in der kalten Jahreszeit. Mit zwei Firmen habe ich Erfahrung:
Ich finde die abgebildeten Sohlenwärmer der Firma Thermopad jenen der FIrma Heatpaxx deutlich überlegen,
denn sie sind in größer und halten die Wärme wesentlich länger. DIe von Heatpaxx sind aber durchaus verwendbar.
Bei beiden Produkten kommt alle Jubeljahre auch mal ein Blindgänger vor, und natürlich sind die Heizdauerangaben
bei beiden stark übertrieben, ich würde sagen die von Thermopad halten etwa drei Stunden, die Heatpaxx zwei. Aus diesen Gründen
sollte man immer ein Ersatzpaar im Rucksack oder Rutenfutteral dabeihaben.

Man sollte die Dinger unbedingt mindestens 15 Minuten vor dem Einsatz starten, warmwerden lassen und in die Stiefel legen,
bevor man reinschlüpft- erstens dauerts etwas bis sie warm werden und zweitens sollen sie den Stiefel ja auch schon vorwärmen.
Legt man die kalten Sohlenwärmer in die kalten Stiefel, und versiegelt sie sofort mit den dick eingepackten Füssen, kann es
passieren, das die Sohlen garnicht erst oder nur minimal warmwerden. (Ich hab Stiefel und ein Paar Wärmer auf dem Anflug immer
aufm Beifahrersitz und mach das ganze ca. 20 Min vorm Ziel scharf)

Also TLDR Ja, die Sohlenwärmer sind korrekt angewendet prima, kann sie nur empfehlen,

herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, die sind totaler Schrott, deshalb kauf ich sie immer in 10er Packs um sie besser wegschmeissen zu können.
> 
> Ohne Flax : Sohlenwärmer sind für mich unverzichtbar in der kalten Jahreszeit. Mit zwei Firmen habe ich Erfahrung:
> Ich finde die abgebildeten Sohlenwärmer der Firma Thermopad jenen der FIrma Heatpaxx deutlich überlegen,
> denn sie sind in größer und halten die Wärme wesentlich länger. DIe von Heatpaxx sind aber durchaus verwendbar.
> Bei beiden Produkten kommt alle Jubeljahre auch mal ein Blindgänger vor, und natürlich sind die Heizdauerangaben
> bei beiden stark übertrieben, ich würde sagen die von Thermopad halten etwa drei Stunden, die Heatpaxx zwei. Aus diesen Gründen
> sollte man immer ein Ersatzpaar im Rucksack oder Rutenfutteral dabeihaben.
> 
> Man sollte die Dinger unbedingt mindestens 15 Minuten vor dem Einsatz starten, warmwerden lassen und in die Stiefel legen,
> bevor man reinschlüpft- erstens dauerts etwas bis sie warm werden und zweitens sollen sie den Stiefel ja auch schon vorwärmen.
> Legt man die kalten Sohlenwärmer in die kalten Stiefel, und versiegelt sie sofort mit den dick eingepackten Füssen, kann es
> passieren, das die Sohlen garnicht erst oder nur minimal warmwerden. (Ich hab Stiefel und ein Paar Wärmer auf dem Anflug immer
> aufm Beifahrersitz und mach das ganze ca. 20 Min vorm Ziel scharf)
> 
> Also TLDR Ja, die Sohlenwärmer sind korrekt angewendet prima, kann sie nur empfehlen,
> 
> herzlich
> Minimax



Danke für die Info !
Hatte ich noch nie besessen, deshalb hatte ich wohl etwas unbeholfen gefragt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Trotta

mikesch schrieb:


> Soweit muss man in der Zeit nicht zurück gehen.
> Habe ein Buch von 1970, "Das fängt man mit der Angel" (KOSMOS _ Verlag), dort steht die Möhne (Aitel) auch drin


Oh, danke! Schade, dass sich die "neuere" Fachliteratur nicht genauso durchgoogeln lässt wie die alten Schinken - das würde viel Zeit sparen, aber ich werde trotzdem mal reinschauen. Anscheinend gibt's das Buch sogar in einer Bib, die ich gelegentlich nutze.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hatte ich noch nie besessen, deshalb hatte ich wohl etwas unbeholfen gefragt!



Alles prima, ich hab leider nen Hang zu billigen Gags. Probier die Sohlen ruhig mal aus, sie können ein randeisgeplagtes, fischleeres Schlammloch in graukalten Nebelschwaden in ein behagliches Kaminzimmer verwandeln.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Gun Morjn, Jungs,
> Jetzt bloß nichts beschreien, soweit ich sehe sind ja alle noch gesund bzw. fit für das drohende Wochenende.
> Und um Euch bis dahin zu stärken, und weil ich mich so darüber freue, sende ich Euch ein Wimmelbild eines leckeren Büffets meines neuesten erstaunlich hemmungslosen Bestell- und Einkaufsraptus.
> Auch Kleinteile können viel Freude machen!
> Anhang anzeigen 336745
> 
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Mimimax



Schon wieder Weihnacht..?


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles prima, ich hab leider nen Hang zu billigen Gags. Probier die Sohlen ruhig mal aus, sie können ein randeisgeplagtes, fischleeres Schlammloch in graukalten Nebelschwaden in ein behagliches Kaminzimmer verwandeln.



Aja ,ich finde so Sachen, wenn Sie denn funktionieren auch nicht schlecht! 
Hatte mit Gegenständen dieser Art halt schon sehr gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht!  Da war alles dabei von genial bis Schrott .
Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal testen, weil man kann die besten Klamotten anhaben wenn die Hufe kalt sind wird man trotzdem frieren 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir waren gestern neben dem Kescherstiel auch ein Drennan Double Rod Sleeve Short, zwei billige Rollentaschen, Vari-Weight-Feeder, Rapid bzw Speed-Stops, Float-Caps, ein paar fertige Hair-Rigs (für Tage mit ganz klammen Händen) sowie an Haken Guru LWGF und MWGB plus Kamasan B560 dabei.
> 
> #swimfeeder
> #feeder
> #futterkorb
> 
> Wie bewahrt Ihr eigentlich Futterkörbe auf? In großen flachen Plano-Style-Boxen oder lose?
> Ich muß mir mal ein System austüfteln. Fürs Ans-Wasser-Mitnehmen hab ich was.


Ich habe in einem Schwerlastregal mehrere durchsichtige Plastikkisten in denen ich nach Posen, Blei, Futterzubehör, Raubfisch und allgemeine Nubbsies sortiere, bei der Bleikiste sind Futterkörbe einsortiert  ans Wasser kommen sie in einer sog. Leadbag aus dem Karpfenbereich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler, und ich wohne noch nicht in Middlethritham!



Bleib' hübsch putzmunter im verbrückten Middlerhenium! 

(dass das mal eben 10 Pages weiter springt, daran ist der schnelle Ukelstrom schuld ...)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> au contraire, Genosse Tikey, die Dropshotbleie dienen friedlichen Zwecken:



Der werte Minimax verwendet die DS Bleie zum Seitenarmfischen hab ich recht?
Ich hab @geomas ebenfalls ein Paar ins Päckchen gelegt mal gugen was er dazusagt.
Es ist übrigens richtig komfotabel damit zu fischen da die Länge des Seitenarmes ganz einfahc verändert werden kann. 
Der Austausch des Gewichtes ist zudem schnell gemacht. Bin gespannt welche Erfahrungen du berichten kannst.

@Racklinger 
Wie schon geschrieben es wäre eine Überlegung wert, nicht um viel Fisch zu entnehmen sondern einfach mal ein anderes Gewässer kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hat einer von euch auch schon Erfahrungen mit elektrisch beheizbaren Schuheinlagen gemacht? Ich habe mal welche Geschenkt bekommen und die Wärmeentwicklung mit 3 Batterien 1,5 Volt war gelinde gesagt weniger als lauwarm. Vielleicht, wenn man Füße mit Eiskruste hat, das sich dann etwas mehr Wärmegefühl einstellen könnte, aber beim Trockenversuch hat sich nichts getan.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der werte Minimax verwendet die DS Bleie zum Seitenarmfischen hab ich recht?
> Ich hab @geomas ebenfalls ein Paar ins Päckchen gelegt mal gugen was er dazusagt.



Genau, oder ebenr bis zur Laufperle hochgeschoben als konventionelles  Running Lead (Man kann auch ein kurzes Stück mono doppelt in den Klemmer des DS legen und hat so eine "Öse" plus sollbruchstelle) . Das zeitliche Prior dieser Anwendung gebührt allerdings dem Mann an der Warnow.

@Hecht100+ Ich hab mal die günstigen Elektrosocken von Askari ausprobiert, war nutzloser Kernschrott. Es gibt die natürlich auch in teuer -ob solche was taugen kann ich nicht sagen, aber zum Preis einen Paares kann ich bei meiner Angelfrequenz locker 3 Winter mit Aktivkohle "heizen" -und ob die Wundersocken nach dieser Zeit noch in Ordnung sind und überhaupt entsprechende Leistung bringen ist ohnehin fraglich.  Aber ich wäre auch sehr neugierig auf entsprechende Erfahrungen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch auch schon Erfahrungen mit elektrisch beheizbaren Schuheinlagen gemacht? Ich habe mal welche Geschenkt bekommen und die Wärmeentwicklung mit 3 Batterien 1,5 Volt war gelinde gesagt weniger als lauwarm. Vielleicht, wenn man Füße mit Eiskruste hat, das sich dann etwas mehr Wärmegefühl einstellen könnte, aber beim Trockenversuch hat sich nichts getan.



Ich kann dir nur von diesen elektrischen Socken berichten. ......das war total für den Wertesten !
Deshalb hatte ich Minimax auch nach den Sohlen gefragt! 
Bei den Socken habe ich überhaupt keine Wärme verspüren können. ....im Gegenteil, im Vergleich zu Thermosocken waren die bedeutend schlechter ,erst recht von der Qualität! 
Muss aber sagen, bei guten Thermostiefeln ,die ich mir mitlerweile zugelegt habe, hatte ich noch keine kalten Füße bisher.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Falls ihr euch schon fragt wo ich bin.....  .......ich war unterwegs die MS Range ULF 300 testen.

Das Wetter ist heute echt scheixxe!
Saukalt, dazu Wind und ab an Niesel.......
Naja was soll's. Ich wollte ja unbedingt die neue Rute ausprobieren.

BIlder muss ich immer zwischendurch mit dem Handy hochladen(also nicht wundern).


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie man oben sieht lege ich die Spitze zum Transport einfach an das Spitzenteil an.
So ist es ganz einfach und beim Aufbau in 3 Sekunden einsatzbereit.
Die Teilung bringt also keine garvierenden Nachteile mit sich.

Durch die gelb/rot Färbung der Zitterspitzen, sieht man sie sehr gut und auch die (spärlichen) Bisse waren zu sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Überhaupt waren es heute nur 6 Bisse in zweieinhalb Stunden dann war ich durchgefroren trotz Thermoanzug und hab eingepackt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............................(ohne Worte)!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nach einer Weile ließ sich der erste Tester blicken.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Rute biegt sich bei 50er Döbeln schon anständig durch und federt die Kopfschläge schön ab.
Für mich schon fast zu sensibel das Rütchen. Ich will damit ja auch noch Schleien und vielleicht mittlere Karpfen bändigen.
Na mal sehen......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achja. 6 Bisse hatte ich und hier ist noch das Klassenfoto von den Testern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336763
> Anhang anzeigen 336764



Ist doch absolut Klasse! 
Petri zu den Döbeln ! Das die Rute sensibel ist war ja auf Grund des WG auch zu erwarten! Schleien packt die doch garantiert  ?

LG


----------



## rolfmoeller

Petri zu der Strecke.
Danke für deinen Bericht.
Weiter so.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Was ist dein Resümee der Rute ? Kaufempfehlung?  Oder eher nicht? 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Glückwunsch, @Professor Tinca. Schon wieder so eine beeindruckende Döbelstrecke. Und das mit dem feinen Rütchen, wirklich klasse.


----------



## rutilus69

Tolle Strecke! Petri @Professor Tinca


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Freunde, ich hab hier nen alten Staubwedel in der Ecke stehen, der mich schon seit meinem zehnten Lebensjahr begleitet. In der Kindheit viel auf Hecht und Barsch am Baggerloch gefischt, wann wurde der Knüppel überhaupt hergestellt? Ist mir Sicherheit keine teure Edelrute gewesen, sondern durch meine Pfoten erst geworden.   

(ich entferne damit immer die Spinnwebe in den Ecken)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Was ist dein Resümee der Rute ? Kaufempfehlung?  Oder eher nicht?



Eine klasse Rute in ihrer Liga.
Liegt herrlich leicht in der Hand.
Die Aktion spielt sich erstmal hauptsächlich im Spitzenteil ab. Bei 50cm Döbeln im Fluss biegt sich dann aber auch das verhältnismäßig kräftige Handteil schon teiweise mit.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Rute biegt sich bei 50er Döbeln schon anständig durch und federt die Kopfschläge schön ab.
> Für mich schon fast zu sensibel das Rütchen. Ich will damit ja auch noch Schleien und vielleicht mittlere Karpfen bändigen.
> Na mal sehen......



herzliches Petri,
lieber Prof, zu der gewohnt traumhaften Teststrecke, stramme Burschen. Schön dass Du Deine neue Rute so glänzend einweihen konntest- sie wird immer interessanter für mich..
hg
Minimax

@Ükels:
Den Sortie des Profs hab ich leider versäumt, aber: Wer es dieses Wochenende ans Wasser schafft, und die technische Möglichkeit dazu hat, könntet ihr die aktuelle Wassertemperatur von Euren Gewässern mitbringen? Natürlich nur wenns nicht zuviele Umstände macht. Herzlichen Dank im voraus,
Euer
Mini


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil zu der beeindruckenden Tester-Strecke, lieber @Professor Tinca ! 
Danke auch für die Einschätzung der Rute und die schönen Fotos.
Als Köder diente Brot und im eimer war LB?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur




Hier maximal 3 Grad!

Deshalb ja auch die zaghafte Beißerei und die wenigen Bisse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Als Köder diente Brot und im eimer war LB?




Jupp, Brot wie immer.
Wat is LB?
Im Eimer war Lappen, Hakenlöser, Dips und son Kram.
Den hab ich immer mit(weißt du noch auch See damals?).


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine klasse Rute in ihrer Liga.
> Liegt herrlich leicht in der Hand.
> Die Aktion spielt sich erstmal hauptsächlich im Spitzenteil ab. Bei 50cm Döbeln im Fluss biegt sich dann aber auch das verhältnismäßig kräftige Handteil schon teiweise mit.



Vielen lieben Dank für die Info! 
Steht bei mir dann auch irgendwann /bald im Ständer !

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Liquidized Bread, wenn ich mich nicht Irre und Geo vorlaut vorgreifen darf


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Liquidized Bread, wenn ich mich nicht Irre und Geo vorlaut vorgreifen darf




Achso,danke.
Nee damit bin ich durch!

Dacht schon *L*ustiger *B*erentzen oder so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @Ükels:
> Den Sortie des Profs hab ich leider versäumt, aber: Wer es dieses Wochenende ans Wasser schafft, und die technische Möglichkeit dazu hat, könntet ihr die aktuelle Wassertemperatur von Euren Gewässern mitbringen? Natürlich nur wenns nicht zuviele Umstände macht. Herzlichen Dank im voraus,
> Euer
> Mini



Elbe bei mir aktuell 3,3 Grad Celsius. Stehenden Gewässer höchstwahrscheinlich im selben Schnitt, kleiner Fluss (hatte letztes Jahr um die Zeit gemessen) war ungefähr 1,5 Grad wärmer (allerdings am Rand, bei sonnigem Wetter).


----------



## Waller Michel

Am Wochenende komme ich leider nicht ans Wasser ! Vorgestern war ein See von uns nähe Braunschweig bei 4,6 Grad ,dürfte sich nicht sonderlich viel geändert haben seit dem. 

LG Michael


----------



## Mikesch

Wassertemperatur:
Gestern 17:00 Uhr 1,8°
Heute 15:00 Uhr  4,1°
Im Moment haben wir strahlenden Sonnenschein.
Vor dem 15. März werde ich wohl nicht zum Fischen kommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

mikesch schrieb:


> Vor dem 15. März werde ich wohl nicht zum Fischen kommen.




  
Da würde ich verrückt werden!


----------



## Racklinger

Reicht die Temperaturangabe: geschlossene Eisdecke?  jedenfalls unser Altwasser ist zu, in der Donau sind´s 3,2 Grad.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Wümme und Mehe hatten am letzten WE 7 Grad, dürfte aber angesichts der aktuellen Außentemperaturen um 1 vllt. Sogar 2 Grad runtergehen.


----------



## Waller Michel

mikesch schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur:
> Gestern 17:00 Uhr 1,8°
> Heute 15:00 Uhr  4,1°
> Im Moment haben wir strahlenden Sonnenschein.
> Vor dem 15. März werde ich wohl nicht zum Fischen kommen.



Das ist aber viel Temperaturunterschied !
Die Temperatur wird ja in 1 Meter Tiefe gemessen. .....da ändert sich das nicht ganz soooo schnell! 
Dort wo meine Messung stattfand, war das Wasser in etwa 2,30 tief. Im Winter muss man immer daran denken 4 Grad warmes Wasser ist am schwersten. 

LG Michael


----------



## Mikesch

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist aber viel Temperaturunterschied !
> Die Temperatur wird ja in 1 Meter Tiefe gemessen. .....da ändert sich das nicht ganz soooo schnell!
> Dort wo meine Messung stattfand, war das Wasser in etwa 2,30 tief. Im Winter muss man immer daran denken 4 Grad warmes Wasser ist am schwersten.
> 
> LG Michael


Ist eine automatische Messstation, wird am Seeabfluss gemessen.
D. h. das Oberflächenwasser des Sees speist mein Vereinsgewässer, das liegt allerdings 5 - 7 Km unterhalb der Messstelle.
Die nächste Messstelle liegt ca. 12 km unterhalb meiner Vereinsstrecke, dort ist die Temperatur schon etwas konstanter (3,8° - 4,3°).


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da würde ich verrückt werden!


Du hast zu deinem Glück noch nie in einer Gegend gewohnt in der die "Closed Season" von 1. Nov. bis 30. Apr. dauert.

Edit: Hier z. B. , 47.909236, 12.907273 in den 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Winter muss man immer daran denken 4 Grad warmes Wasser ist am schwersten.
> 
> LG Michael



Was kann ich daraus Ableiten?


----------



## Mikesch

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was kann ich daraus Ableiten?


Dass Fische nicht erfrieren können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

mikesch schrieb:


> Dass Fische nicht erfrieren können.



Friert der Teich durch, wandert der Lurch. "Bauernregel aus Sachsen-Anhalt 21.01.2020


----------



## Professor Tinca

mikesch schrieb:


> Du hast zu deinem Glück noch nie in einer Gegend gewohnt in der die "Closed Season" von 1. Nov. bis 30. Apr. dauert.




Da würd ich sofort umziehen. 

Immer ein halbes Jahr Ausfall anglerischer Lebensqualität?
Das ist ja letzlich das halbe Leben weggeworfen.
Nein danke!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Friert der Teich durch, wandert der Lurch.



Obwohl die Wortendungen lautlich stimmen, ist das mit Sicherheit der sich am wenigsten reimende Reim, den ich je sah. Sehr seltsam, und ein bisschen beängstigend.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Obwohl die Wortendungen lautlich stimmen, ist das mit Sicherheit der sich am wenigsten reimende Reim, den ich je sah. Sehr seltsam, und ein bisschen beängstigend.



Nein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was kann ich daraus Ableiten?



Die Frage wundert mich etwas. ........
Das ist eigentlich zu koplex um alles wissenswerte darüber hier zu schreiben. 
Möchte trotzdem versuchen das ein oder andere zu benennen. 
ZB . Messe ich bei Frost die Temperatur in 1 Meter Wassertiefe ,das Wasser is dort aber nur 1,3 tief ,is das logischerweise herzlich wenig aussagend ! 
Messe ich nicht in 1 Meter Tiefe sondern bei Sonne im Flachwasserbereich ,ist das herzlich wenig aussagend !
Bei stark wechselnden Temperaturen, entsteht eine verwirblung im Wasser ,da 4 Grad kaltes Wasser nach unten sackt ,bei stark und lange anhaltendem Frost dagegen nicht! Dann hat man eine Winterstagnation ......Dann ist es ZB wenig sinnvoll in dieser Schicht das Wasser zu messen auf Temperatur ! Dann nimmt man Schichtmessungen vor .
Da es bei der Temperatur des Wassers im Zusammenhänge mit verschiedenen anderen Messwerten gibt oder auch geben kann, nicht nur auf das chemische und biologische gesehen sondern auch im Zusammenhang damit auf das Anglerische ,ist es ein nicht unerheblicher Aspekt .
Wenn da einen tieferen infomationsbedarf bei jemandem vorhanden ist, würde ich eines der Lehrbücher für Gewässerwarte empfehlen oder mich per PN kontaktieren, werde dann auch gerne versuchen weiterzuhelfen .... 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Frage wundert mich etwas. ........
> 
> LG Michael



Ich hätte meine Frage spezifizieren müssen, weil ich um die Umwälzung und Wettereinflüsse beim Angeln vertraut bin. Was ich eher von dir wissen wollte:

Glaubst du, das Fische sich im frostigsten Winter stets an den tiefsten Stellen im Gewässer, bevorzugt im 4 Grad warmen Wasser dauerhaft aufhalten?


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hätte meine Frage spezifizieren müssen, weil ich um die Umwälzung und Wettereinflüsse beim Angeln vertraut bin. Was ich eher von dir wissen wollte:
> 
> Glaubst du, das Fische sich im frostigsten Winter stets an den tiefsten Stellen im Gewässer, bevorzugt im 4 Grad warmen Wasser dauerhaft aufhalten?


 
Das ist natürlich nicht immer mit Gewissheit zu sagen! Salmonieden auf jeden Fall eher wie andere Arten .
Das ist dann stark von der tatsächlichen Temperatur abhängig. ....um so extremer ,um so mehr werden Sie an den Grund gezwungen und beginnen damit ihren Organismus herunter zu fahren! 
Karpfen schaffen das bis 1 Herzschlag pro Minute. 

@Fantastic Fisching .....habe ich mir gedacht, das Du Ahnung davon hast, deshalb hatte es mich gewundert ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Karpfen schaffen das bis 1 Herzschlag pro Minute.
> @Fantastic Fisching .....habe ich mir gedacht, das Du Ahnung davon hast, deshalb hatte es mich gewundert !
> 
> LG Michael



Wenn die Karpfen mein Gesicht im Winter sehen, schlägt das Herz 100 mal die Minute, vor lauter Freude!


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca Petri zu den wunderschönen Döbel und Danke für die Vorstellung deiner neuen Errungenschaften. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die Info!
> Steht bei mir dann auch irgendwann /bald im Ständer !
> 
> LG Michael


Ich hab schon nen Ständer


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achja. 6 Bisse hatte ich und hier ist noch das Klassenfoto von den Testern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336765



Das "Petri" kann man bei Dir ja schon fast auf Dauerschleife setzen. Petri!
Würde gerne mal wissen welche Haken Du benutzt? So könnte ich testen ob es an mir, den Haken oder Ruten liegt mit meinen Aussteigern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das "Petri" kann man bei Dir ja schon fast auf Dauerschleife setzen. Petri!
> Würde gerne mal wissen welche Haken Du benutzt? So könnte ich testen ob es an mir, den Haken oder Ruten liegt mit meinen Aussteigern.



Bisher gern den Fox Kuro S2 in Größe 6 und manchmal 8.
Heute den Owner C5 in Größe 4(fällt etwa wie der Fox in Größe 6 aus).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ködergröße so:


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bisher gern den Fox Kuro S2 in Größe 6 und manchmal 8.
> Heute den Owner C5 in Größe 4(fällt etwa wie der Fox in Größe 6 aus).


Den C5 hate ich auch mal in Benutzung, der gefiel mir extrem gut aber ist iirc nicht ganz billig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Den C5 hate ich auch mal in Benutzung, der gefiel mir extrem gut aber ist iirc nicht ganz billig




Am Haken sparen, kann aber viele Fische kosten.

Und teuer sind die ja nu nicht gerade:








						Owner Haken Karpfenhaken C1, C3, C4, C5, C6, C8 komplette C-Serie mit Schonhaken  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Owner Haken Karpfenhaken C1, C3, C4, C5, C6, C8 komplette C-Serie mit Schonhaken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am Haken sparen, kann aber viele Fische kosten.
> 
> Und teuer sind die ja nu nicht gerade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owner Haken Karpfenhaken C1, C3, C4, C5, C6, C8 komplette C-Serie mit Schonhaken  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Owner Haken Karpfenhaken C1, C3, C4, C5, C6, C8 komplette C-Serie mit Schonhaken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


In meinem Angelladen schon  und ich glaube nicht dass man drennan zu den billohaken zählen kann
Danke für den Link


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> und ich glaube nicht dass man drennan zu den billohaken zählen kann
> Danke für den Link




Hab ich auch nie behauptet .  

Büdde.


----------



## Andal

Teuer sind Drennan Haken nun auch nicht...





__





						drennan haken in  | eBay
					

drennan haken aus einer riesigen Auswahl an  finden. Tolle Angebote bei eBay!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing - sache mal, lieber Fanta, also wenn ich auf Deine Seite gehe und irgendeinen beliebigen ebay-Link dort anklicke und dann ein anderes Produkt suche und kaufe - rollt dann bei Dir der Rubel?
Oder müßte ich Produkte, die direkt auf den von Dir gesetzten Link kommen, kaufen?
Erklärung nach Gusto bitte hier oder per PN.

Danke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing - sache mal, lieber Fanta, also wenn ich auf Deine Seite gehe und irgendeinen beliebigen ebay-Link dort anklicke und dann ein anderes Produkt suche und kaufe - rollt dann bei Dir der Rubel?
> Oder müßte ich Produkte, die direkt auf den von Dir gesetzten Link kommen, kaufen?
> Erklärung nach Gusto bitte hier oder per PN.
> 
> Danke!



Ich erhalte innerhalb eines Zeitraumes von 24 Stunden eine Provision, wenn du Ebay über meinen Blog betrittst. Unabhängig des Produktes, bezogen auf das ganze Sortiment. Steigst du bei Wirbel über den 16er-Haken bei einem Händler ein, kaufst dann aber Handtücher bei jemand anderem auf Ebay(die hatte ich gestern), erhalte ich dennoch einen Obolus. Ich besorge die Kunden und Klicks, Ebay teilt dafür mit mir die Beute, thats it!


----------



## geomas

^ okay, also wenn ich auch schon vorher eingeloggt war: ich besuche Dein Blog, klicke irgendeinen Link auf Deiner Seite, lande bei ebay, suche irgednwas und kaufe was. Dann bekommst Du den Obolus? 
Oder muß ich von Deiner Seite auf ebay gehen und mich dann neu dort einloggen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ okay, also wenn ich auch schon vorher eingeloggt war: ich besuche Dein Blog, klicke irgendeinen Link auf Deiner Seite, lande bei ebay, suche irgednwas und kaufe was. Dann bekommst Du den Obolus?
> Oder muß ich von Deiner Seite auf ebay gehen und mich dann neu dort einloggen?



Du klickst den Link: Ebay speichert einen Cookie auf deinem Gerät, mit einem Verweis auf den 16er-Haken. Dieser Zeitraum beträgt 24 Stunden ab letztem Klick auf einem Link meines Blogs. Der Cookie löscht sich nach 24 Stunden und einer Sekunde von selbst auf deinen Geräten, ab da an bin ich raus der Nummer. Dann muss der Leser/Gönner erneut einen Link meiner Seite mit Verknüpfung zu Ebay klicken.

Mit Einloggen/Ausloggen hat das nichts zu tun, es geht nur um den Cookie. Verweigert jemand das Laden von Cookies, bekomme ich keine Provison, weil der Verweis fehlt. In diesem Falle werde ich um meine Arbeit betrogen. Ähnlich wie bei Werbeblockern. Dann ergreife ich Maßnahmen wie aggressive Werbeformen und die Leute wundern sich auch noch, warum Websitebetreiber diese Schritte gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Muss ich mal dran denken demnächst.


----------



## geomas

Okay, das ist dann ja einfach selbst für Laien wie mich. 
So kann man mal ganz diskret „danke” sagen ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich finde das Affiliating auch als fairsten Deal für den Leser: Informationen gegen Geld, bei zeitgleicher Erweiterung vom Tackle. Win-Win-Win für alle Beteiligten. Lediglich der Markt ist etwas schwierig, weil solche Programme noch nicht im Mittelstand (Händlerbezogen) angekommen sind (wird noch passieren). Ich kann also nur mit Ebay oder Amazon arbeiten. Ebay stößt häufig auf weniger Vertrauen bei den Lesern, Amazon hat dagegen ein weitaus schmaleres Sortiment in Punkto Angelgerät.

Schade auch, das Ebay kurz vor dem Untergang (sieht Düster aus) steht und die Provisionen um mehr als 50% gekürzt hat (für kurzfristige bessere Bilanzen). Macht die Sache recht unattraktiv. Im Oktober und November wären sonst schon Beträge über 200 Euro netto für mich drin gewesen, so bleiben aber nur lächerliche Krümmel. Witzig wie immer: Diese scheiss Plattformen wurden durch kleine Leute groß (vorallem Amazon durch Affiliate) und wandeln sich bei entsprechend erreichter Größe dann zu Tyrannen.


----------



## Minimax

Oje, Jungs, 
Beim Einsortieren grade war ich gezwungen, meine geliebte alte Tacklebox durch eine neue, monströs grosse zu ersetzen.  Ich steh praktisch mit einem Fuss im Karpfencamp, bald brauch ich ne Schubkarre.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde das Affiliating auch als fairsten Deal für den Leser: Informationen gegen Geld, bei zeitgleicher Erweiterung vom Tackle. Win-Win-Win für alle Beteiligten. Lediglich der Markt ist etwas schwierig, weil solche Programme noch nicht im Mittelstand (Händlerbezogen) angekommen sind (wird noch passieren). Ich kann also nur mit Ebay oder Amazon arbeiten. Ebay stößt häufig auf weniger Vertrauen bei den Lesern, Amazon hat dagegen ein weitaus schmaleres Sortiment in Punkto Angelgerät.
> 
> Schade auch, das Ebay kurz vor dem Untergang (sieht Düster aus) steht und die Provisionen um mehr als 50% gekürzt hat (für kurzfristige bessere Bilanzen). Macht die Sache recht unattraktiv. Im Oktober und November wären sonst schon dreistellige Beträge (über 200 Euro) drin gewesen, so bleiben nur lächerliche Krümmel. Witzig wie immer: Diese scheiss Plattformen wurden durch kleine Leute groß (vorallem Amazon durch Affiliate) und werden dann zu Tyrannen.




Tja, normalerweise blockiere ich (oder versuche es) die Maßnahmen zur Aktivitätenverfolgung.
Keine Ahnung, ob es eben geklappt hat mit dem Obolus in Deine Richtung.

Vielleicht muß ich mir für den Zugang zu ebay über „kleine Haken” eine extra Umgebung für den Browser basteln.

edit: hab ich gerade gemacht. Extra Browser für 16er und die Bucht. Haha, so einfach!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, Jungs,
> Beim Einsortieren grade war ich gezwungen, meine geliebte alte Tacklebox durch eine neue, monströs grosse zu ersetzen.  Ich steh praktisch mit einem Fuss im Karpfencamp, bald brauch ich ne Schubkarre.



Schubkarre ist so old-fashioned. Hol Dir nen FSJler als Sherpa.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achja. 6 Bisse hatte ich und hier ist noch das Klassenfoto von den Testern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336765



Wieder mal zugeschlagen..
Test war ja wohl erfolgreich 
Dickes Petri..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, normalerweise blockiere ich (oder versuche es) die Maßnahmen zur Aktivitätenverfolgung.
> Keine Ahnung, ob es eben geklappt hat mit dem Obolus in Deine Richtung.
> 
> Vielleicht muß ich mir für den Zugang zu ebay über „kleine Haken” eine extra Umgebung für den Browser basteln.
> 
> edit: hab ich gerade gemacht. Extra Browser für 16er und die Bucht. Haha, so einfach!



Vielen Dank für dieses vorzügliche Engagement, ob der Cookie auf deinem Gerät gespeichert wird und ich an einem Verkauf beteiligt werde, sehe ich ja bald. Wenn nicht, auch nicht so schlimm, schließlich zählt nur der Wille!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dieses vorzügliche Engagement, ob der Cookie auf deinem Gerät gespeichert wird und ich an einem Verkauf beteiligt werde, sehe ich ja bald. Wenn nicht, auch nicht so schlimm, schließlich zählt nur der Wille!


Also könnten wir dich theoretisch reich machen, indem wir über deinen Blog bei Ebay viiiiel kaufen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also könnten wir dich theoretisch reich machen, indem wir über deinen Blog bei Ebay viiiiel kaufen.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Genau, für jede Backe eine eigene schnieke Matrix-Sitzkiepe...


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich erhalte innerhalb eines Zeitraumes von 24 Stunden eine Provision, wenn du Ebay über meinen Blog betrittst.



Habs auch mal wie von Dir beschrieben ausprobiert, lieber Fanta. Ich hab mir son kleinen Fake Mittelalter Ledergeldbeutel gekeuft, um meiner Taschenzerstörenden Dropshot/Kleinbleisammlung Herr zu werden (Inzwischen dürfte meine Angelweste durch das rumkullernde Blei röntgensicher sein) , eigentlich ganz apart-Danke an @Kochtopf für das inspirierende Wort "Leadbag"
hg
Mini

EDIT: Aber siehst Du eigentlich, was wir kaufen oder bei welchem Shop? Also, versteh mich nicht falsch, wenn ich beispielsweise Spielzimmersachen für die Missus und mich bestellen würde -was ich natürlich niemals tue, aber, also... Du verstehst was ich meine?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Habs auch mal wie von Dir beschrieben ausprobiert, lieber Fanta. Ich hab mir son kleinen Fake Mittelalter Ledergeldbeutel gekeuft, um meiner Taschenzerstörenden Dropshot/Kleinbleisammlung Herr zu werden (Inzwischen dürfte meine Angelweste durch das rumkullernde Blei röntgensicher sein) , eigentlich ganz apart-Danke an @Kochtopf für das inspirierende Wort "Leadbag"
> hg
> Mini
> 
> EDIT: Aber siehst Du eigentlich, was wir kaufen oder bei welchem Shop? Also, versteh mich nicht falsch, wenn ich beispielsweise Spielzimmersachen für die Missus und mich bestellen würde -was ich natürlich niemals tue, aber, also... Du verstehst was ich meine?



Ich kann alles nachvollziehen, was mit dem Produkt zu tun hat. Preis, Menge, Händler, gekaufte Uhrzeit, Retouren, ob via Handy oder Desktop gekauft und dergleichen. Ich habe aber keinen Einblick auf den Käufer, weder Name, noch Adresse oder irgendwelche personenbezogenen Daten. In der Hinsicht bist du sehr, sehr sicher.

Der Buttplug fällt natürlich ins Auge, auch ohne Infos.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also könnten wir dich theoretisch reich machen, indem wir über deinen Blog bei Ebay viiiiel kaufen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Kannste auch direkt überweisen, hab ich mehr von.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kannste auch direkt überweisen, hab ich mehr von.


Das glaube ich dir gern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir gern.



Gib mir noch 5 Jahre fürs Bloggen, dann überweise ich dir das Geld für nen Blunt.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gib mir noch 5 Jahre fürs Bloggen, dann überweise ich dir das Geld für nen Blunt.


Ne, ne. Ich habe doch gesagt :Alles Geschichte. Aber das Geld kannste trotzdem schicken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Wenn ich dich auf der Weise unterstützen kann, tue ich das natürlich mein Freund. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Wenn ich dich auf der Weise unterstützen kann, tue ich das natürlich mein Freund.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielen Dank, weiß ich zu schätzen!  Symbolischer Beistand ist aber häufig schon die beste Währung. Die Kohle nehme ich später den Firmen für Werbung ab, wenn der Traffic sattelfest ist. Ein langer, aber schöner Weg.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die Info!
> Steht bei mir dann auch irgendwann /bald im Ständer !
> 
> LG Michael





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon nen Ständer


Hast mal ein Foto davon?


----------



## geomas

Gänzlich unerwartet hab ich morgen Zeit zum Pietschen. 
Habe eben die beiden etwas jüngeren Abu Legerlites mit ganz modernen el-cheapo-Spinnrollen bestückt und werde vermutlich wieder nach den Plötz sehen.
Wahrscheinlich wird eine Rute mit dem guten Bio-Mais bestückt und die andere mit „Experimentalködern”. Hab diverse harte und auch weiche Pellets, Ready-Made-Paste und derlei Leckereien für die Fischis.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Buttplug fällt natürlich ins Auge, auch ohne Infos.


Wenn er über Handy geordert wurde... war es wer anders


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas-Viel Spaß,Glück und hol was raus.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, dann viel Erfolg, Spass und Erkenntnisse.
Was Pellets betrifft, oder andere Hart-Haarköder: Angenommen -nur mal angenommen- ich möchte ein 11mm Pellet oder ähnliches am extrem kurzen Haar anbieten, so kurz, dass der Köder praktisch am Haken anliegt, oder meinetwegen am Baitband, also ebenfalls fast anliegend - was wäre eine geeignete Hakengröße für besagte 11mm Köder. Ich habe bedenken, das zu kleine Haken sozusagen im "WIndschatten" des Köders bleiben und nicht greifen können. 
Es geht nicht um eine klassische Festblei/Method Montage, lediglich um Haarhaft befestigte Hartköder und die entsprechende Hakengröße (gerne auch Modell)


----------



## geomas

Ohnehin: wenn der Buttplug ins Auge fällt, solltest Du Deine Lage überdenken.


----------



## Minimax

Hrhmememm, Hust hustm öchem.- Vergesst nicht, derlei Narreteien locken SIE an...







(Übrigens gerne zum abspeichern und re-posten, wenn es mal wieder schlimm wird)


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, dann viel Erfolg, Spass und Erkenntnisse.
> Was Pellets betrifft, oder andere Hart-Haarköder: Angenommen -nur mal angenommen- ich möchte ein 11mm Pellet oder ähnliches am extrem kurzen Haar anbieten, so kurz, dass der Köder praktisch am Haken anliegt, oder meinetwegen am Baitband, also ebenfalls fast anliegend - was wäre eine geeignete Hakengröße für besagte 11mm Köder. Ich habe bedenken, das zu kleine Haken sozusagen im "WIndschatten" des Köders bleiben und nicht greifen können.
> Es geht nicht um eine klassische Festblei/Method Montage, lediglich um Haarhaft befestigte Hartköder und die entsprechende Hakengröße (gerne auch Modell)



Danke!

Bei normal ausfallenden Hakengrößen würde ich etwas um ne 12 herum nehmen. Die typischen 10er sind meiner Meinung nach eher was für Pellets von 12-14mm.

Ich sah übrigens neulich ein Plädoyer für in Längsrichtung angeköderte Pellets, also kontra Baitband und „quere Pellets”.
Es plädierte der recht erfolgreiche Matchangler Jamie Hughes, so ich mich recht erinnere.

Nachtrag: Hier ist das Video: ab etwa 6min wird über Haken und Längs-Anköderung gesprochen. 





Der Meister benutzt offenbar einen größeren Feeder-Kreishaken.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Bei normal ausfallenden Hakengrößen würde ich etwas um ne 12 herum nehmen. Die typischen 10er sind meiner Meinung nach eher was für Pellets von 12-14mm.
> 
> Ich sah übrigens neulich ein Plädoyer für in Längsrichtung angeköderte Pellets, also kontra Baitband und „quere Pellets”.
> Es plädierte der recht erfolgreiche Matchangler Jamie Hughes, so ich mich recht erinnere.


Doch so klein? Na dann habe ich kaum Sorgen, mal sehe ob ich das mal irgendwann ausprobiere- war nur so ne Idee, ein kleines Gedankenspiel ohne ernsthafte* Pläne* . Hahaha...


----------



## geomas

Ich habe eben noch mal nachgesehen, bei Pellets von um die 10mm hab ich meist 12er B983 oder ähnliche (aber auch Hair-Rigger-Haken) genommen.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, daß Du bereits über geeignete Haken in etlichen Größen verfügst, mußt einfach mal „anhalten”...
Vielleicht äußerst sich ja morgen noch einer der Experten dazu.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> 12er B983



Match!



geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht äußerst sich ja morgen noch einer der Experten dazu.



Hast Du doch gerade getan, alter Tiefstapler!


----------



## Jason

Was mir heute eingefallen ist, das unfassbare schöne Posenflottenbild von @geomas . Habe den Beitrag wo ich es mir ausdrucken kann gesucht und gefunden. Das wird morgen erledigt. Einen Platz in meinen Angelzimmerchen habe ich schon vorgesehen.
Mann, die Sache ist irgendwie untergegangen. Aber mein Geist hat es wieder hochgeholt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Was mir heute eingefallen ist, das unfassbare schöne Posenflottenbild von @geomas . Habe den Beitrag wo ich es mir ausdrucken kann gesucht und gefunden. Das wird morgen erledigt. Einen Platz in meinen Angelzimmerchen habe ich schon vorgesehen.
> Mann, die Sache ist irgendwie untergegangen. Aber mein Geist hat es wieder hochgeholt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Lieber Jason, ich kann Dir sonst auch gerne eine Ausbelichtung auf echtem Fotopapier machen und schicken.
Hatte ich vor, hab es aber aus den Augen verloren. Ich wollte ohnehin noch andere Bilder ausbelichten lassen.
Kannst gerne diesbezüglich Zeichen geben ;-)


----------



## phirania

Dann habt Alle viel Spass und Erfolg bei Euren Angelausflügen...
In Gedanken bin ich bei Euch....


----------



## Jason

Das ist sehe, sehr nett. Dann gebe ich dir jetzt ein Zeichen. Echtes Fotopapier ist deutlich besser als normales Papier. Die Kosten übernehme ich natürlich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Dann habt Alle viel Spass und Erfolg bei Euren Angelausflügen...
> In Gedanken bin ich bei Euch....



Ich teile auch noch bisschen das Schiksal mit Dir und muss dann auch wieder ne Zeitlang das Bett hüten! 
Das Frühjahr kommt aber auch für uns !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich teile auch noch bisschen das Schiksal mit Dir und muss dann auch wieder ne Zeitlang das Bett hüten!
> Das Frühjahr kommt aber auch für uns !
> 
> LG Michael



Mal schauen die Chemotherapie schlaucht schon sehr...
Alles gute Dir und gute Besserung.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Mal schauen die Chemotherapie schlaucht schon sehr...


Danke Dir !
Das stimmt, hatte ich auch 2 mal !
Bin ich jetzt gerade nochmal dran vorbei gekommen ! Jedenfalls vorerst! 
Geht aber auch wieder bergauf irgendwann! 

Wird schon werden! 
LG aus Braunschweig


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke Dir !
> Das stimmt, hatte ich auch 2 mal !
> Bin ich jetzt gerade nochmal dran vorbei gekommen ! Jedenfalls vorerst!
> Geht aber auch wieder bergauf irgendwann!
> 
> Wird schon werden!
> LG aus Braunschweig


Also mit euch möchte ich nicht tauschen. Aber das kann schneller gehen, wie man denkt. Wünsche euch alles gute und Erdenkliche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also mit euch möchte ich nicht tauschen. Aber das kann schneller gehen, wie man denkt. Wünsche euch alles gute und Erdenkliche.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Vielen Dank von meiner Seite! 
Ja leider, das geht ganz schnell! Bei mir ist diesmal zum Glück gutartig! 
Das ist dann nicht so schlimm! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Dieser Scheiß Krebs. Auf den Mond können sie fliegen, aber das Übel haben sie noch nicht an der Wurzel gepackt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Mal schauen die Chemotherapie schlaucht schon sehr...
> Alles gute Dir und gute Besserung.





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke Dir !
> Das stimmt, hatte ich auch 2 mal !
> Bin ich jetzt gerade nochmal dran vorbei gekommen ! Jedenfalls vorerst!
> Geht aber auch wieder bergauf irgendwann!
> 
> Wird schon werden!
> LG aus Braunschweig


 Wünsche euch alles gute und viel Glück..


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch alles gute und viel Glück..



Auch an Dich vielen Dank! 
Diesmal ist bei " mir " wohl nicht so schlimm, wird nur was Oberflächen nah weggeschnippelt .Mit etwas Glück darf ich Dienstag wieder heim! 
Drücken wir @phirania die Daumen! Den hats schlimmer erwischt, das vordert viel Kraft!  

LG Michael


----------



## Matze HRO

Piego93 schrieb:


> Erstmal Grüße zurück aus Rostock West.
> Und danke an all die anderen, für die netten Worte.
> 
> Darf ich fragen, wo du diesen schönen See gefunden hast ? Nach so einem Gewässer suche ich schon einige Zeit.
> 
> *Die Recknitz ist echt ein zickiger Fluss, aber ich hab da meine 2-3 stellen, die ganz gut gehen.*


Hast du es schon mal am Wehr bei Zarnewanz versucht?


----------



## rutilus69

Gute Besserung an alle angeschlagenen hier!!
Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr bald wieder ans Wasser könnt!!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Reicht die Temperaturangabe: geschlossene Eisdecke?  jedenfalls unser Altwasser ist zu, in der Donau sind´s 3,2 Grad.



Bei mir ist ebenfalls das Altwasser zu. 
Rutten sollen momentan gut gehen an da Donau.


----------



## Minimax

Brrr, schön aber kalt draussen. Auf dem Plan steht nur mal kurz bei den Johnnies nach dem werten Befinden erkundigen, und wenn sie nicht gut aufgelegt sind, ein bisschen Stellen rekogniszieren, paar Maden einschiessen. Mal sehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dann viel Erfolg und Spaß - vergiss bloß nicht deine Fußwärmer...


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achja. 6 Bisse hatte ich und hier ist noch das Klassenfoto von den Testern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336765



Das wird langsam ne Frechheit mit dir...
Während andere Angler zu Dauerschneidern mutieren, legst Du solche Strecken...
Ich will auch...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das wird langsam ne Frechheit mit dir...
> Während andere Angler zu Dauerschneidern mutieren, legst Du solche Strecken...
> Ich will auch...




Das ist mir auch schon ein bisschen peinlich. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich mich dem allgemeinen Trend anpassen kann.    
Vielleicht mal mit Maden angeln oder mit LB füttern oder so.......???


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  Mach keinen Fehler, geh weiter Angeln. Deine tollen Döbelfotos sind doch der Stern am winterlichen IchkommenichtandenteichalsomußichmichmitdemComputerbeschäftigen Angelfrusttag. Und wenn jetzt auch noch der Frost dazu kommt, wird es doch noch schlimmer. Und Döbel haben eben etwas besonderes, wenn man keine vor der Haustür hat,  noch mehr. Erstmal noch ein dickes Petri zu deiner tollen Strecke.


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax-Dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon ein bisschen peinlich. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich mich dem allgemeinen Trend anpassen kann.
> Vielleicht mal mit Maden angeln oder mit LB füttern oder so.......???


Generell interessant - fütterst du und wenn ja was?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja mach ich.

Wichtiger als welches Futter ist was muss das Futter können?

Jetzt im Winter sollte es nicht in großen Mengen abtreiben(wie LB z.B.)!

Es soll möglichst fest am Frund liegen und die ohnehin sehr trägen Fische dort zum fressen animieren. Schnell abtreibendes Futter hat nur eine sehr kurze Wirkdauer, während fest liegendes Futter, die Fische zum verweilen und rumsuchen bringt!

Der dort dann platzierte Köder, sollte ebenfalls nicht treiben, sondern dem (bei kaltem Wasser bewegunsunlustigen)Fisch alle Zeit geben die er benötigt um sich zu entscheiden und zuzupacken.

Das war es auch schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trotten und Posenangeln ist leider um diese Zeit nicht sehr erfolgreich.

Man muss die bekannten oder vermuteten Aufenthaltsorte beharrlich beangeln. Manchmal dauert es es eine Weile bis man Bisse bekommt obwohl die Fisch längst da sind.
Wenn man da nur ne Pose ein paarmal durchtreiben lässt und dann weitergeht, läuft man am Fisch vorbei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja mach ich.
> 
> Wichtiger als welches Futter ist was muss das Futter können?
> 
> Jetzt im Winter sollte es nicht in großen Mengen abtreiben(wie LB z.B.)!
> 
> Es soll möglichst fest am Frund liegen und die ohnehin sehr trägen Fische dort zum fressen animieren. Schnell abtreibendes Futter hat nur eine sehr kurze Wirkdauer, während fest liegendes Futter, die Fische zum verweilen und rumsuchen bringt!
> 
> Der dort dann platzierte Köder, sollte ebenfalls nicht treiben, sondern dem (bei kaltem Wasser bewegunsunlustigen)Fisch alle Zeit geben die er benötigt um sich zu entscheiden und zuzupacken.
> 
> Das war es auch schon.


Ich habe noch nen Beutel Rheinmix vom Zammataro, der dürfte eigentlich gut liegen bleiben... hmmmmm


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca richtig, aber man muss auch wissen wann es Zeit ist zu gehen. Den Aussitzfehlwr hab ich beim Titanic-report gemacht. Ich bin grad an meinem 4 Swim heute. Die ersten Drei waren wie ausgestorben, hier brachte der erste Wurf den Erlösungsjohnnie, die Götter seien gepriesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Wenn da kein Fisch ist kann man nix machen.
Besser ist man weiß wo sie sind oder man probiert es eben ne Stunde und guckt dann woanders.

Wichtig ist nur dass der Köder still liegt und den Fischen Zeit gibt um sich zu entscheiden.

Treibender Köder ist weniger erfolgreich wenn das Wasser kalt ist.


----------



## geomas

Der kleine See in der benachbarten Kleinstadt hielt auch beim dritten Ansitz ausschließlich Plötz für mich bereit.
Verschiedene Experimentalköder wurden weitestgehend ignoriert, aber auf den Bio-Mais aus dem Glas (lose gefüttert und in Scopex getränkt als Hakenköder) gab es ein Dutzend Plötz. Die beiden besten waren immerhin deutlich über 25cm, das Gros hatte so um die 20cm.
Ein kleiner Plötz von knapp über 15cm hatte Haken und Maiskorn korrekt in der Unterlippe und im „Rachen” quer noch ein zuvor gefüttertes Maiskorn.
Also „Sweetcorn” scheint gut anzukommen bei den Fischis.

Ein „Anjiggen*” des Köders brachte einige schnelle Bisse, wenn sich ne Weile nichts getan hatte. 
Generell gabs auch heute wieder zu viele Fehlbisse. Da muß ich meine Methoden noch mal verfeinern.
Hab heute wieder den festen Seitenarm benutzt - Distanz zwischen DS-Blei und Haken (gestreckte Schnur) etwa 60-80cm.



*) Anheben der abgelegten Rute, zwei Kurbelumdrehungen, dann Rute wieder ablegen und Schnur straffen


----------



## Waller Michel

Meinst du mit Scopex das Vanillearoma oder ein anderes? @geomas 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

^  pff, ich kann das Aroma schlecht beschreiben. Sehr süßlich, so Richtung Weihnachtsbäckerei ohne Gewürze.
War „Scopex” aus der Flasche (in diesem Fall von Timar-Mix). Was da genau drin ist - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Der kleine See in der benachbarten Kleinstadt hielt auch beim dritten Ansitz ausschließlich Plötz für mich bereit.
> Verschiedene Experimentalköder wurden weitestgehend ignoriert, aber auf den Bio-Mais aus dem Glas (lose gefüttert und in Scopex getränkt als Hakenköder) gab es ein Dutzend Plötz. Die beiden besten waren immerhin deutlich über 25cm, das Gros hatte so um die 20cm.
> Ein kleiner Plötz von knapp über 15cm hatte Haken und Maiskorn korrekt in der Unterlippe und im „Rachen” quer noch ein zuvor gefüttertes Maiskorn.
> Also „Sweetcorn” scheint gut anzukommen bei den Fischis.
> 
> Ein „Anjiggen*” des Köders brachte einige schnelle Bisse, wenn sich ne Weile nichts getan hatte.
> Generell gabs auch heute wieder zu viele Fehlbisse. Da muß ich meine Methoden noch mal verfeinern.
> Hab heute wieder den festen Seitenarm benutzt - Distanz zwischen DS-Blei und Haken (gestreckte Schnur) etwa 60-80cm.
> 
> 
> 
> *) Anheben der abgelegten Rute, zwei Kurbelumdrehungen, dann Rute wieder ablegen und Schnur straffen




Petri Heil lieber @geomas   !

Plötzen reagieren gut auf Bewegung.
Bisschen Wind oder zupfen an der Pose bringt manchmal auch Schwung in die Sache.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ^  pff, ich kann das Aroma schlecht beschreiben. Sehr süßlich, so Richtung Weihnachtsbäckerei ohne Gewürze.
> War „Scopex” aus der Flasche (in diesem Fall von Timar-Mix). Was da genau drin ist - keine Ahnung.



Von mir natürlich auch Petri !
Ja dann ist es das was ich meine! Muss ich mir auch mal wieder bestellen .

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^  pff, ich kann das Aroma schlecht beschreiben. Sehr süßlich, so Richtung Weihnachtsbäckerei ohne Gewürze.
> War „Scopex” aus der Flasche (in diesem Fall von Timar-Mix). Was da genau drin ist - keine Ahnung.


Das wird sich auch in diesem Leben nicht mehr ermitteln lassen, was "Scopex" nun wirklich ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Nicht nur für Nostalgiker:

The 1973 Woodbine Challenge on the River Guden in Denmark


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Das wird sich auch in diesem Leben nicht mehr ermitteln lassen, was "Scopex" nun wirklich ist.



Das ist ebenso die Frage wie der Erfinder, Rod Hutchinson oder  Nash. Und es ist in meinen Augen einfach nur gute Chemie, wer was reinmischt, jeder hat seine Rezepte.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

ich hab dann heut nachmittag auch bald eingepackt. Nach dem sehr willkommenen Erlösungsdöbel -Currytulip auf Grund, alles wie gehabt- gab es etwa 20 min (charakteristisch) möglicherweise noch einen Biss. Ich sage möglicherweise, da ich einen Zupfer in der Absinkphase spürte, aber überrascht nicht reagieren konnte. Würfel war weg anschliessend. Na ja. Dann hab ich noch etwas verharrt, aber mit sinkender Sonne wurds ziemlich schnell ziemlich schattig, dann gabs noch nen Hänger, und schliesslich war mit nem schönen Zielfisch an diesem schwierigen Tag der Ehre genüge getan, also hab ich gutgelaunt und frohgemut zusammengepackt.

Wie gesagt hatte ich vorher drei verschiedene Stellen an zwei Gewässern abgeklappert, ohne die geringste Aktivität beobachten zu können oder Bisse auf Tulip oder Made festzustellen. Der zweite gemeinsame Nenner dieser Stellen war eine gemessene Wassertemperatur jeweils deutlich unter 3grad (3,5-3,9). An dem letzten Swim -es war der bereits beschriebene Dagobah-Sumpf- jedoch war die Temperatur mit 4,4 deutlich höher. Find ich schon auffällig, aber das muss noch nichts heissen, ich werde aber dranbleiben, mal sehen ob sich das Muster fortsetzt.

Der Biss war wieder ein Mikrobiss, aber gut beobachtbar und anzuschlagen -Wahnsinn, wenn ich diese winzigen Zupfer eines 44ers mit dem  deutlichen Auschlägen den die Nanoplötzen von letzter Woche verursacht haben, vergleiche.

Eine Frage in die Runde: Irgendjemand hat meinem lieben Fisch ein Leid angetan, ihr könnt es auf dem Foto sehen: Auf einer Flanke hat das arme Baby eine deutliche Fleischwunde, das dunkle links unterhalb ist ein gedunkelter Haut bzw, Geweberest, der dort noch hing- die Verletzung war offenbar einige Tage alt. Auf der anderen Flanke war der Fisch unversehrt. Er war putzmunter und drillstark und wirkte nicht geschwächt.






Oha
, leider unscharf, hab mich beeilt.

Wer könnte dafür verantwortlich für die schreckliche Wunde sein? Im Angebot sind: Hecht, Wels, Kormoran, Reiher Otter, Waschbär und Hauskatze, Bootsverkehr ist auszuschliessen.

Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

@geomas , ich wünsche DIr auch noch ein herzliches Petri zu Deinen Original-Geo-Biomaisplötzen, 12 FIschlis ist doch eine wunderbare WInterstrecke, auch wenn nicht jeder hing,
hg
Mini


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, @geomas , dickes Petri das du es doch gemacht hast. Bei den heutigen Temperaturen hätte ich die Selbstüberwindung nicht gebracht.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Habe mich auf einer Messe mal mit dem Hersteller meines Lieblings-Scopex unterhalten ....... Das einzige, was er mir verraten hat : Es ist unter anderem Buttersäure und ein "nussiger" Extrakt drin, weiter wollte er sich nicht auslassen ...

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist ebenso die Frage wie der Erfinder, Rod Hutchinson oder  Nash. Und es ist in meinen Augen einfach nur gute Chemie, wer was reinmischt, jeder hat seine Rezepte.


Genau das wird ein ewiges Rätel bleiben. Genau so wie: Was zur Hölle war Reiheröl?


Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> ich hab dann heut nachmittag auch bald eingepackt. Nach dem sehr willkommenen Erlösungsdöbel -Currytulip auf Grund, alles wie gehabt- gab es etwa 20 min (charakteristisch) möglicherweise noch einen Biss. Ich sage möglicherweise, da ich einen Zupfer in der Absinkphase spürte, aber überrascht nicht reagieren konnte. Würfel war weg anschliessend. Na ja. Dann hab ich noch etwas verharrt, aber mit sinkender Sonne wurds ziemlich schnell ziemlich schattig, dann gabs noch nen Hänger, und schliesslich war mit nem schönen Zielfisch an diesem schwierigen Tag der Ehre genüge getan, also hab ich gutgelaunt und frohgemut zusammengepackt.
> 
> Wie gesagt hatte ich vorher drei verschiedene Stellen an zwei Gewässern abgeklappert, ohne die geringste Aktivität beobachten zu können oder Bisse auf Tulip oder Made festzustellen. Der zweite gemeinsame Nenner dieser Stellen war eine gemessene Wassertemperatur jeweils deutlich unter 3grad (3,5-3,9). An dem letzten Swim -es war der bereits beschriebene Dagobah-Sumpf- jedoch war die Temperatur mit 4,4 deutlich höher. Find ich schon auffällig, aber das muss noch nichts heissen, ich werde aber dranbleiben, mal sehen ob sich das Muster fortsetzt.
> 
> Der Biss war wieder ein Mikrobiss, aber gut beobachtbar und anzuschlagen -Wahnsinn, wenn ich diese winzigen Zupfer eines 44ers mit dem  deutlichen Auschlägen den die Nanoplötzen von letzter Woche verursacht haben, vergleiche.
> 
> Eine Frage in die Runde: Irgendjemand hat meinem lieben Fisch ein Leid angetan, ihr könnt es auf dem Foto sehen: Auf einer Flanke hat das arme Baby eine deutliche Fleischwunde, das dunkle links unterhalb ist ein gedunkelter Haut bzw, Geweberest, der dort noch hing- die Verletzung war offenbar einige Tage alt. Auf der anderen Flanke war der Fisch unversehrt. Er war putzmunter und drillstark und wirkte nicht geschwächt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336819
> 
> Oha
> , leider unscharf, hab mich beeilt.
> 
> Wer könnte dafür verantwortlich für die schreckliche Wunde sein? Im Angebot sind: Hecht, Wels, Kormoran, Reiher Otter, Waschbär und Hauskatze, Bootsverkehr ist auszuschliessen.
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Ein Vogel wars - vermutlich ein schwarzer.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas , dickes Petri hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Hering 58

@,Minimax,Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Minimax .

Schöner Fisch! Ich tippe auf Kormoran der sich übernommen hat.



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hersteller meines Lieblings-Scopex



Welches ist es?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Liebe Ükels !
In einigen Beiträgen der letzten Tage ist ja schon mal erwähnt worden, das man hier manchmal schon Probleme hat, die Beitäge der letzten 24 Stunden bei zu lesen.....
Seit meinem Herzkasper kann ich das nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Ich würde mich auch gerne durch eigene Beiträge öfter hier einbringen, aber ich brauche halt etwas länger im Moment, konkret bedeutet das, während ich etwas schreibe, ist der Ükel schon zwei bis vier Seiten weiter und das Thema wurde schon mehrfach gewechselt.
Ich hätte da eine Idee, hab aber keine Ahnung, ob das technisch umsetzbar und vor allem von den Ükels als vorteilhaft angesehen wird.
Mir schwebt da eine Gliederung in drei Abteilungen vor :  Ich  will ans/bin am/komme gerade vom  Wasser, Köder und Montagen, Tackle unter der Lupe ......
Hätte m.M. nach den Vorteil, das einzelne Themen nicht so zerfleddert würden und dadurch auch mehr Antworten kämen, zweitens hätte man mehr Zeit, das Thema zu beantworten .....
Das soll jetzt wirklich kein Gemäkel sein, ich fände es halt sehr hilfreich ! Freue mich schon auf eure Meinung dazu !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Professor Tinca 
Der Hersteller war Cipro, wird aber schon länger nicht mehr in der Form hergestellt ........  Leider !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jason

@geomas, @Minimax Petri Heil euch beiden.
Wir werden wohl nie erfahren wem dem Kleinen zugesetzt hat. Schlimm genug, dass er verletzt ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso ja.
Danke!


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle war Reiheröl?



Hat einer von euch das Buch " Max von dem Borne ein "Illustriertes Handbuch der Angelfischerei" , dort soll drin geschrieben sein wie Reiheroel im 19. Jahrhundert gemacht wurde. ( lt. Internet)


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch das Buch " Max von dem Borne ein "Illustriertes Handbuch der Angelfischerei" , dort soll drin geschrieben sein wie Reiheroel im 19. Jahrhundert gemacht wurde. ( lt. Internet)



In meiner jüngeren Ausgabe (50er Jahre oder so) stehts nicht mehr drin. Izaac hat aber glaube ich auch ein recht grusliges Reiherlockstoffrezept aufgeschrieben, finds aber grade nicht.


----------



## Andal

Blöd nur, dass der Reiher keinerlei "Lockstoffe" absondert. Aber das Zeug war ideal, das ganze Angelzeug in eine stinkende Pest zu verwandeln, weil die Flascherl nie dicht waren!


----------



## Kochtopf

@cyprinusbarbus  diese Diskussion hatten wir schonmal, der überwiegende Teil war gegen eine Aufsplittung des Ükels. Mach es einfach wie jeder andere auch: egal welches Thema gerade läuft, hau deinen Beitrag (am besten mit aussagekräftiger zitierung) einfach rein, den die sind meist wirklich lesenswert.

Ich mag das anarchistische am Ükel, auch wenn es manchmal anstrengend ist 

@Minimax Petri zum Zielfisch, läuft gut bei dir! Der @Professor Tinca wird langsam aber sicher zum Ärgernis aber wenigstens rückt er scheibchenweise mit der Sprache raus  Petri pröfpröf


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass der Reiher keinerlei "Lockstoffe" absondert. Aber das Zeug war ideal, das ganze Angelzeug in eine stinkende Pest zu verwandeln, weil die Flascherl nie dicht waren!


Ich bin mir sicher egal welchen Vogel du mörserst und fermentieren lässt- es wird fische anlocken aber beim reiher lohnt es sich Größenmäsig


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Eure Petris! Ich freu mich schon auf die Ükelabenteuer des Wochendendes, besonders das Spitzenspiel am Sonntag


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Eure Petris! Ich freu mich schon auf die Ükelabenteuer des Wochendendes, besonders das Spitzenspiel am Sonntag


Ich kann es kaum erwarten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs,
erstmal ein herzliches Petri an @geomas zu seinem Plötzenschwarm und @Minimax zu seinem verletzten Döbel. Ich würde sagen, der wurde von einem messerscharfen gelben Schnabel touchiert. Aber ich bin mir sicher, er wird sich wieder erholen.
Ich konnte übrigens auch die Füße nicht stillhalten. Nach der Gewässerbegehung am letzten Wochenende an der Leine habe ich mir doch eine Jahreskarte besorgt, mir am Montag gleich einen Termin (am Freitag so früh wie möglich) in der Region gemacht und um 12.30 Uhr war ich an den verheißungsvollen Ufern der Leine. Im Gepäck war nur die Tench Float die ich mit der Pin verpartnert habe, um mir „lädschernd" einen ersten Eindruck von den Grundstrukturen zu verschaffen. Der ist übrigens leicht lehmig und relativ fest. Ich habe blind drei Swims mit einen wunderbar duftenden Gemisch aus geschreddertem Toast, ner Dose gekochter Hanfkörner und einem Schuss der Wunderdroge Hanfaroma, angefüttert und mit Brotflocke als Köder gefischt. Tja, nun ist es soweit: Ich muss erstmals in diesem Jahr die französische Flagge hissen! Es hat nicht den feinsten Biss gegeben. Macht aber nix, es ist für mich ein komplett neues Gewässer (muss man sowas eigentlich unbedingt im Winter erstbefischen?) und ich konnte immerhin eine Reihe hilfreicher Erkenntnisse sammeln. Zum einen ist das Wasser in dem Bereich schon unmittelbar am Ufer über einen Meter tief, Richtung Flussmitte dürften es zwischen zwei und drei Metern Tiefe sein. Dann gibt es reichlich Totholz im Gewässer, das mich einen Drennan Specialist der Größe 4 gekostet hat. Ein Biber ist in dem Abschnitt offenkundig auch unterwegs und zwei dicht über der Wasseroberfläche fliegende Eisvögel haben den ersten Eindruck von meinem neuen Gewässer ebenfalls verschönert. Auch wenn ich heute nichts fangen konnte, bin ich mir sicher, dass mir die Leine in den kommenden knapp 12 Monaten so manchen spannenden Angeltag bescheren wird.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher egal welchen Vogel du mörserst und fermentieren lässt- es wird fische anlocken



Wäre ein passendes Schicksal für das meuchelnde Federvieh, das meinem lieben Johnnie den argen Schmiss verpasst hat. Har-Har-Har!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher egal welchen Vogel du mörserst und fermentieren lässt- es wird fische anlocken aber beim reiher lohnt es sich Größenmäsig


Wenigstens wissen deine Kollegen dann immer, an Hand der pestilenzischen Dämpfe, wo du am Werke bist.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wenigstens wissen deine Kollegen* dann *immer, an Hand der pestilenzischen Dämpfe, wo du am Werke bist.



Ähm, also, nun ja....


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn natürlich kein Fisch mehr im Wasser ist weil alle glauben, der 1000 Kormoranschwarm ist eingefallen wäre das kontraproduktiv. Kormoranoel wäre natürlich auch eine neue Geschäftsidee.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Professor Tinca, @Minimax und @gromas

Professor, schon die dritte ordentliche Döbelstrecke in diesem Jahr, das verdient höchsten Respekt! Und danke für deine taktischen Hinweise

Nachdem morgen meine Schwester wieder abreist, habe ich auch wieder mehr Zeit. Und vor allem bin ich sowieso direkt am großen Bach, nachdem ich sie zum Bahnhof gebracht werde, also wird es auch wieder auf Döbel gehen. Dieses mal möchte ich zudem die geomas'sche Grey Shadow Feeder zum ersten mal in ihrer Funktion als Swingtip nutzen, für mich eine komplette Premiere. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das Döbel-Beißverhalten an der Swingtip darstellen wird im Gegensatz zur feederrute.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @Professor Tinca, @Minimax und @gromas
> Dieses mal möchte ich zudem die geomas'sche Grey Shadow Feeder zum ersten mal in ihrer Funktion als Swingtip nutzen, für mich eine komplette Premiere. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das Döbel-Beißverhalten an der Swingtip darstellen wird im Gegensatz zur feederrute.



Vielen Dank mein Lieber, schonmal viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir- keine Ruhige iInute für die D-Fische in the whole ÜK. Schon Ideen fürs Ködermenü? EIne Überlegung hinsichtlich Swingtip: WIe siehts denn mit der Strömung an Deinem Bach aus?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank mein Lieber, schonmal viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir- keine Ruhige iInute für die D-Fische in the whole ÜK. Schon Ideen fürs Ködermenü? EIne Überlegung hinsichtlich Swingtip: WIe siehts denn mit der Strömung an Deinem Bach aus?



Vielen Dank, mögen die döbel deine Wünsche auch erhören und mir gnädig sein 

An Ködern werden Brot, Käseteig und vermutlich noch etwas Leber mitgenommen. Der zu beangelnde Teil des Buches weist dann entweder garkeine oder eine minimale Strömung auf. Im ersteren Fall wprde ich vielleicht an eine Stelle im Hauptstrom wechseln, die sehr breit und dadurch auch nur gering durchströmt ist. Sollte für die feine Schwingspitze eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 
Das klingt doch nach nem klassischen Plan, mögen Götter und Döbel dir gnädig sein, Yates behüte Deine Montagen, Walker segne Dein Tackle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Das klingt doch nach nem klassischen Plan, mögen Götter und Döbel dir gnädig sein, Yates behüte Deine Montagen, Walker segne Dein Tackle.


Sidley nehme dich auf dem Moped mit heim


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Minimax zu dem Charakterdöbel!

@Tobias85 - viel Erfolg mit der Grey Shadow! Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.
2020 ist für mich ja bislang das Jahr der Swingtip - ausnahmslos alle gelandeten Fischis kündigten auf diese Art und Weise ihren bevorstehenden Landgang an ;-)


@Waller Michel  - ich hab ja ein paar Ampullen oder Phiolen oder wie auch immer Buttervanille - wenn ich die mal aufmache, werd ich das Aroma mit dem vom Timarmix-Scopex vergleichen.

@Wuemmehunter - danke für die schöne Schilderung und das stilvolle Foto von Deinem Leine-Trip!

@cyprinusbarbus - danke, Tom, für Deinen Scopex-Hinweis! Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder in der Lage, das volle Ükel-Tempo mitzugehen!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, lieber @Minimax zu dem Charakterdöbel!
> 
> @Tobias85 - viel Erfolg mit der Greys Shadow! Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.
> 2020 ist für mich ja bislang das Jahr der Swingtip - ausnahmslos alle gelandeten Fischis kündigten auf diese Art und Weise ihren bevorstehenden Landgang an ;-)
> 
> 
> @Waller Michel  - ich hab ja ein paar Ampullen oder Phiolen oder wie auch immer Buttervanille - wenn ich die mal aufmache, werd ich das Aroma mit dem vom Timarmix-Scopex vergleichen.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter - danke für die schöne Schilderung und das stilvolle Foto von Deinem Leine-Trip!
> 
> @cyprinusbarbus - danke, Tom, für Deinen Scopex-Hinweis! Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder in der Lage, das volle Ükel-Tempo mitzugehen!



Tirma Mix Scopex hatte ich mal als Grundfutter ,war bisschen wie Popcorn also Mais ....muss ich mal nach dem Aromastoff suchen. ...vielleicht vertue ich mich bei dem Aroma jetzt auch? 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, Nachträge zum heutigen Angeltag: 

Neben einem sehr freundlichen älteren (Spinn-) Angler besuchten mich auch Zaunkönig und Eisvogel an meinem Swim. 
Zum ersten Mal habe ich Sohlenwärmer benutzt - irgendwie ein seltsames Gefühl, aber ich habe nicht gefroren und es gab nix unangenehmes zu berichten.
Das eng geschnittene Double Rod Sleeve Short hat perfekt gepaßt für die beiden alten Legerlites. 
Der Kescherstock von Gardner war kaum gefordert (ich habe 5/6 der Fische ausgehoben). Er fühlt sich sehr viel schwerer an, als er ist - und sehr solide. 






Die superbilligen Spinnrollen haben funktional gut zu den alten Ruten gepaßt - die Optik ist doch eher naja.


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Tirma Mix Scopex hatte ich mal als Grundfutter ,war bisschen wie Popcorn also Mais ....muss ich mal nach dem Aromastoff suchen. ...vielleicht vertue ich mich bei dem Aroma jetzt auch?
> 
> LG Michael



Timar Mix hat diverse „exotische” Aromen. Danke für den Popcorn-Vergleich, ja, so wie Popcorn direkt unter der Nase mag Scopex gerochen haben.
Ich habe von Timar/CarpExpert (gleiche Firma??) einige seltsame Köder, hoffentlich gibts ein lustiges Experimentieren damit 2020...


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Timar Mix hat diverse „exotische” Aromen. Danke für den Popcorn-Vergleich, ja, so wie Popcorn dierekt unter der Nase mag Scopex gerochen haben.
> Ich habe von Timar/CarpExpert (gleiche Firma??) einige seltsame Köder, hoffentlich gibts ein lustiges Experimentieren damit 2020...


 
Ja Richtig ,Aromastoffe haben die viele ,Grundfutter kenne ich jetzt nur 2 verschiedene. Einmal Fischaroma oder so ähnlich und halt das Popcorn. ...
Bei den Aromen war das Vanille so das bekannteste für mich das hatte ich noch im Kopf und für dieses Wetter garantiert ne Alternative. 
Da das Angelgeschäft hier in Braunschweig  die Marke allerdings nicht führt, hatte ich das jetzt schon länger nicht mehr in den Händen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Danke @Minimax, bei so viel Schutz und Segen sollte doch zumindest ein kleiner Döbel fangbar sein

@geomas: Na dann stehen die Vorzeichen für die Swingtip ja recht gut. Ich hoffe, die Ruhe hat ein Bisschen von deinem Swingtip-Karma mitgenommen und spielt dieses morgen aus


----------



## Andal

Machen wir es kurz und bündig. Für alle an diesem Wochenende:

God bless all, they sail with you!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> erstmal ein herzliches Petri an @geomas zu seinem Plötzenschwarm und @Minimax zu seinem verletzten Döbel. Ich würde sagen, der wurde von einem messerscharfen gelben Schnabel touchiert. Aber ich bin mir sicher, er wird sich wieder erholen.
> Ich konnte übrigens auch die Füße nicht stillhalten. Nach der Gewässerbegehung am letzten Wochenende an der Leine habe ich mir doch eine Jahreskarte besorgt, mir am Montag gleich einen Termin (am Freitag so früh wie möglich) in der Region gemacht und um 12.30 Uhr war ich an den verheißungsvollen Ufern der Leine. Im Gepäck war nur die Tench Float die ich mit der Pin verpartnert habe, um mir „lädschernd" einen ersten Eindruck von den Grundstrukturen zu verschaffen. Der ist übrigens leicht lehmig und relativ fest. Ich habe blind drei Swims mit einen wunderbar duftenden Gemisch aus geschreddertem Toast, ner Dose gekochter Hanfkörner und einem Schuss der Wunderdroge Hanfaroma, angefüttert und mit Brotflocke als Köder gefischt. Tja, nun ist es soweit: Ich muss erstmals in diesem Jahr die französische Flagge hissen! Es hat nicht den feinsten Biss gegeben. Macht aber nix, es ist für mich ein komplett neues Gewässer (muss man sowas eigentlich unbedingt im Winter erstbefischen?) und ich konnte immerhin eine Reihe hilfreicher Erkenntnisse sammeln. Zum einen ist das Wasser in dem Bereich schon unmittelbar am Ufer über einen Meter tief, Richtung Flussmitte dürften es zwischen zwei und drei Metern Tiefe sein. Dann gibt es reichlich Totholz im Gewässer, das mich einen Drennan Specialist der Größe 4 gekostet hat. Ein Biber ist in dem Abschnitt offenkundig auch unterwegs und zwei dicht über der Wasseroberfläche fliegende Eisvögel haben den ersten Eindruck von meinem neuen Gewässer ebenfalls verschönert. Auch wenn ich heute nichts fangen konnte, bin ich mir sicher, dass mir die Leine in den kommenden knapp 12 Monaten so manchen spannenden Angeltag bescheren wird.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336827


Auch wenn es ein Schneidertag war, danke für den lebhaften Bericht. Bin mir sicher, dass du uns noch so einige Fänge aus der Leine präsentieren wirst.

@Tobias85 Wünsche dir viel Erfolg für deine bevorstehende Döbeljagt. Du bist ja auch immer am testen und am probieren. Mach mal unserem Prof Konkurrenz. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, Nachträge zum heutigen Angeltag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die superbilligen Spinnrollen haben funktional gut zu den alten Ruten gepaßt - die Optik ist doch eher naja.



Abscheulich, alter Knabe, zweifellos. Jede für sich genommen wenig ansprechend, soviel ist sicher, aber so provokativ mit einem einem edlen Duett
klassischer Grundruten inszeniert, verdoppelt sich die individuelle Unerträglichkeit dieser Instrumente zu einem  stilistischen Statement, auf das die Westwood stolz wäre.
Dieser -offenbar berechnete- ästhetische Tiefschlag kann aber hartgesottene Stilkritiker nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, das sich das eigentliche Verbrechen an allem was sensible Gemüter für schön, richtig und harmonisch erachten im Bereich der Rutenhalter und ihres optischen Eindrucks abspielt. Ich glaube, es braucht ein ganz neues Vokabular, oder sogar eine ganz neue Sprache, um die Diskordanz zwischen dem abgelegten Photostativ und dem grünen Objekt zu beschreiben.
Sicherlich eines Deiner mutigsten und kontroversesten Werke.


----------



## rustaweli

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri @Minimax zum schönen Winterdöbel und @geomas zur Plötz Strecke!


----------



## geomas

Haha, ich führe ja neuerdings so etwas wie ein minimalistisches Angel-Tagebuch und habe vor ein paar Minuten vermerkt: „längere Banksticks!”.
Ich war heute ungefähr 10x im Wasser, um eine halbwegs praktikable Art der Rutenablage zu kreieren. Das grüne Monstrum hab ich mehrfach und mag es trotz seiner optischen Aufdringlichkeit.
Im Ernst: für Swingtips und auch Posenruten finde ich die blauen FREE FLOW ROD REST von Preston ideal. Ich habe ein spezielles Augenproblem und empfinde breite Rutenablagen als sehr hilfreich im Alltag.
Es gibt die „Free Flow Rod Rests”  auch in kleiner und schwarz von Korum und ähnlich von Drennan (und sicher anderen Firmen). 
Optisch äußerst zurückhaltend (und vergleichsweise billig) sind die „Y Rest” von Korum. 

Ach ja - das Stativ ist ein Original Angel-Dreibein von der Firma SENSAS und das Ding ist leidlich stabil aber gefertigt wie im Werkunterricht 3. Klasse. 
Meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schrott mit reichlich Finger-Klemm-Potenzial. 


Nachtrag: 





Das gelbe Ding ist ein Butt-Rest oder so, als hintere Rutenablage für mich momentan Favorit. 
Das Teil in der Mitte ist das billige und optisch angenehm zurückhaltende Y-Rest von Korum und rechts ist das besagte Free Flow Rod Rest von Preston.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, ich führe ja neuerdings so etwas wie ein minimalistisches Angel-Tagebuch und habe vor ein paar Minuten vermerkt: „längere Banksticks!”.
> Ich war heute ungefähr 10x im Wasser, um eine halbwegs praktikable Art der Rutenablage zu kreieren. Das grüne Monstrum hab ich mehrfach und mag es trotz seiner optischen Aufdringlichkeit.
> Im Ernst: für Swingtips und auch Posenruten finde ich die blauen FREE FLOW ROD REST von Preston ideal. Ich habe ein spezielles Augenproblem und empfinde breite Rutenablagen als sehr hilfreich im Alltag.
> Es gibt die „Free Flow Rod Rests”  auch in kleiner und schwarz von Korum und ähnlich von Drennan (und sicher anderen Firmen).
> Optisch äußerst zurückhaltend (und vergleichsweise billig) sind die „Y Rest” von Korum.
> 
> Ach ja - das Stativ ist ein Original Angel-Dreibein von der Firma SENSAS und das Ding ist leidlich stabil aber gefertigt wie im Werkunterricht 3. Klasse.
> Meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schrott mit reichlich Finger-Klemm-Potenzial.


Ich kann nur mein Setup sehr empfehlen: tripodadapter für Banksticks, breiter buzzerbar für die Halterungen, teleskopierbare banksticks von dinsmores (nicht wirklich leicht aber taugen notfalls auch als improvisierte Kescherstab, 60cm - 180cm)


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Wünsche dir viel Erfolg für deine bevorstehende Döbeljagt. Du bist ja auch immer am testen und am probieren. Mach mal unserem Prof Konkurrenz.


 
Wenn der Döbelflüsterer irgendwann mal in Rente geht, dann kann man langsam aufholen und sich seinem Niveau vielleicht etwas annähern, aber Konkurrenz machen? Ich? Das schaff ich nichtmal annähernd...nicht bei dem, was er hier mal eben so vorlegt


----------



## Minimax

#Rutenauflagen
In diesen Tagen, in denen ich ohnehin nur mit der Quiver am River unterwegs sein muss und ich die Spannung fein zu regulieren habe (@Wuemmehunter: toll das Du unter diesen Bedingungen trottest, heute war der erste Schritt zur Freundschaft mit deinem neuen Fluss-Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité!) habe ich mir jetzt so eine breite, gurufarbene Noppenauflage besorgt, sehr praktisch.
Ansonsten benutze ich einfache, aber möglichst massive, umgekehrt herzförmige (wie die mittelbronzezeitlichen Anhänger ausm Karpatenbecken) Rutenauflagen- mit kantigeren oder dünneren, ähnlich Geos Empfohlenen, habe ich sehr böse erfahrungen gemacht: Zweimal in den letzten Jahren sind mir solche beim EIntreiben ins harte Ufer gebrochen und haben sich mit ihren scharfen Kanten in die dünne Haut zwischen Handfläche und Daumen gebohrt, bzw. eingeschnitten. So mit Fragmente wieder rausziehen und so. Das war höchst unangenehm.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn der Döbelflüsterer irgendwann mal in Rente geht, dann kann man langsam aufholen und sich seinem Niveau vielleicht etwas annähern, aber Konkurrenz machen? Ich? Das schaff ich nichtmal annähernd...nicht bei dem, was er hier mal eben so vorlegt


Jetzt den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken. Was nicht ist, kann noch werden. Aber du hast Recht. Er weiß, wie der Hase läuft.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Falls ich einen Jahresschein für die Diemel bekomme, die auch Döbel beherbergt, werde ich den Kampf mit dem Döbelkönig 
aufnehmen. Und diesen Kampf werde ich haushoch verlieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Rutenauflagen und dergleichen sind wohl ein Dauerbrenner-Thema - zu Recht!

Die modernen Schaumstoff-Dinger für den Feederbereich mag ich sehr.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mein Setup sehr empfehlen: tripodadapter für Banksticks, breiter buzzerbar für die Halterungen, teleskopierbare banksticks von dinsmores (nicht wirklich leicht aber taugen notfalls auch als improvisierte Kescherstab, 60cm - 180cm)



Hättest Du evtl. einen Link zu einem empfehlenswerten Tripodadapter und dem von Dir benutzten Banksticks-Modell?
Eigentlich bin ich mittlerweile ganz gut aufgestellt in Sachen Banksticks, aber die Stativ-Problematik ist noch ungelöst.
Für „flach und eben” (=urbane Ufer oder Stege) hab ich was. Barbel- oder Brandungs-Stative möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

So !
Wollte gerade Fotos machen von geilen Rutenauflagen die auch ideal für Feedern und Pickern geeignet sind! Schön breit und das Innenleben schwingt zum Winkel der Rute mit .........weg ,hatte ich vor noch gar nicht so langer Zeit erst gekauft! 
Hoffentlich habe ich Die nicht am Wasser vergessen? 
Das wäre bestimmt was für dich gewesen @geomas ....
Vielleicht finde ich sie noch? 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Jetzt den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken. Was nicht ist, kann noch werden. Aber du hast Recht. Er weiß, wie der Hase läuft.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Haha, Profisportler stecken auch gerne mal Sand in den Kopf. Nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen.


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So !
> Wollte gerade Fotos machen von geilen Rutenauflagen die auch ideal für Feedern und Pickern geeignet sind! Schön breit und das Innenleben schwingt zum Winkel der Rute mit .........weg ,hatte ich vor noch gar nicht so langer Zeit erst gekauft!
> Hoffentlich habe ich Die nicht am Wasser vergessen?
> Das wäre bestimmt was für dich gewesen @geomas ....
> Vielleicht finde ich sie noch?
> 
> LG Michael



Danke, Michael! 
Hoffentlich finden sich die Rutenauflagen wieder an.
Für Picker und Feeder bin ich gut gerüstet. Da nehme ich diese neuartigen schaumstoff-gepolsterten Ablagen oder so'n Reaper-Rest.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Michael!
> Hoffentlich finden sich die Rutenauflagen wieder an.
> Für Picker und Feeder bin ich gut gerüstet. Da nehme ich diese neuartigen schaumstoff-gepolsterten Ablagen oder so'n Reaper-Rest.



Wenn ich noch finde zeige ich dir Die ! Schön breit und universell verwendbar auch für Pose etc ......

Werde ich schon noch finden, wenn nicht kommen halt neue, dann mach ich Fotos. .

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielleicht finde ich sie noch


Such sie mal, und mach ein Foto. Ich brauche die Teile auch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Rutenauflagen und dergleichen sind wohl ein Dauerbrenner-Thema - zu Recht!
> 
> Die modernen Schaumstoff-Dinger für den Feederbereich mag ich sehr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hättest Du evtl. einen Link zu einem empfehlenswerten Tripodadapter und dem von Dir benutzten Banksticks-Modell?
> Eigentlich bin ich mittlerweile ganz gut aufgestellt in Sachen Banksticks, aber die Stativ-Problematik ist noch ungelöst.
> Für „flach und eben” (=urbane Ufer oder Stege) hab ich was. Barbel- oder Brandungs-Stative möchte ich nicht.


Meinen gibt es nicht mehr, der war mehr oder minder massiv ohne bewegliche Teile (was durchaus nicht nur Vorteile hatte), aber ich bin mit der Qualität zufrieden. Er ist von dream tackle. Gerlinger hat  nur noch das Modell mit  beweglichen Teilen (nahm ich damals aus Kostengründen nicht, sonst hätte ich das geholt) derzeit im Sale: https://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-tripod-adapter-1 ab und zu ein bisschen ballistol o.ä. aufs Gewinde erleichtert auf und abbau.
Meine Banksticks kenne ich nur vom Fuldafischer in Melsungen und beim großen A: https://www.amazon.de/Dinsmores-Unisex-Teil-Teleskop-Reflektierende/dp/B01MCUS57Q
Auch hier an den Schräubchen einen Tropfen Öl anbringen, tadellose Gesellen, die Spitze kriegt man in so gut wie jeden Boden und äußerst variabel in der höheneinstellung, dafür aber nicht UL.
Dafür kann man damit nen Wutz im Wald tot kloppen


----------



## Jason

Das was ich an Banksticks habe muss ich mich schämen. Steht auf der Liste ganz oben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das was ich an Banksticks habe muss ich mich schämen. Steht auf der Liste ganz oben.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mir sind die billigen immer kaputt gegangen inkl. darauf folgender Kinskis, die habe ich jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre im Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir sind die billigen immer kaputt gegangen inkl. darauf folgender Kinskis, die habe ich jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre im Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden


Du hast recht. Was gescheites muss her. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Gefunden habe ich sie nicht aber bei Ebay ein Screenshot gemacht ! Ist von Jenzi und kostet gerade mal 3 Euro plus Versand! 

LG


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Michael.

@Kochtopf  - danke, ich habe (über Fantas ebay-Zugang) einen festen Stativkopfadapter aus Messing bestellt.
Der sieht recht stabil aus. Die mehrfach teleskopierbaren Dinsmores-Banksticks hab ich abgespeichert.
Ich werde weitertesten. Heute hatte ich schlicht und einfach einen langen Bankstick zu wenig aus dem Auto mit zum „Swim” geschleppt und dafür das verdaxxte Dreibein gebuckelt.



#banksticks

die Korum Leverage Banksticks habe ich in 2 Längen probiert: okay, aber auch nicht mehr.

mittlerweile habe ich immer 2-3 sehr kurze dünne Banksticks dabei, hat sich schon öfters bezahlt gemacht


PS: und noch was lustiges für die Übersetzungsautomatik bei ebay, amazon und Co.:
...den „Preston Butt Gripper Rest” habe ich auch und mag ihn nicht - bei Ruten mit Korkgriff sorge ich mich um den Kork und generell „greift” das Teil den Rutengriff zu fest für meinen Geschmack. Vielleicht was für Barben- oder Welsangler oder für Karpfenangler mit festem Schlaf.


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das was ich an Banksticks habe muss ich mich schämen. Steht auf der Liste ganz oben.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist bei mir genau das gleiche. Danke Jungs, dass ihr das Thema gestartet habt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

#Bankstick

Worauf ich da in den letten Jahre achte ist, dass sie aus Alu sind(Gewicht) und eine Schraubspitze haben. Damit bekommt man sie in jeden Boden und muss nicht drücken wie bekloppt(=Verletzungsgefahr).
Ich habe welche von Strategy(Spro) und auch namenlose.
Dann ist noch der Mechanismus wichtig welcher die Teleskopfunktion arretiert.
Lieber Schraub- als Klemmvershcluss!
Letztere sind sehr schnell ausgenuckelt!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Genau das wird ein ewiges Rätel bleiben. Genau so wie: Was zur Hölle war Reiheröl?
> 
> Ein Vogel wars - vermutlich ein schwarzer.



Das mit dem Reiheroel ist einfach:


			https://www.zobodat.at/pdf/Oesterreichs-Fischerei_24_0181-0185.pdf
		


Der Döbel hat ein typisches Einschußloch vom Kormoran... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Rutenhalter.... ein ähnlich endloses Thema wie Taschen oder Kescher... man hat Berge von Zeug und doch niemals das genau Richtige.. .
Nach Häufigkeit der Nutzung steht eindeutig so ein Lidl-Billig-Dreibein an erster Stelle - super leicht und universell.
Auf Platz 2 landen bei mir Bankstiks aller Art.
Platz 3 geht an 2 uralte, rote Klapprutenhalter von DAM - obwohl oft belächelt, sehr sehr brauchbar.. .
So brauchbar, dass ich mit soetwas in etwas besser nachgebaut habe.
Platz 4 geht an Brandungsstative.
Was ich wirklich noch NIE benutzt habe, ist das Karpfenanglerrutenaufbewarungsutensil aus V4a - süper schwer und völlig albern.. .
Liegt seit 20 Jahren bloß rum - könnte das jemand gebrauchen..?


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Rutenhalter.... ein ähnlich endloses Thema wie Taschen oder Kescher... man hat Berge von Zeug und doch niemals das genau Richtige.. .
> Nach Häufigkeit der Nutzung steht eindeutig so ein Lidl-Billig-Dreibein an erster Stelle - super leicht und universell.
> Auf Platz 2 landen bei mir Bankstiks aller Art.
> Platz 3 geht an 2 uralte, rote Klapprutenhalter von DAM - obwohl oft belächelt, sehr sehr brauchbar.. .
> So brauchbar, dass ich mit soetwas in etwas besser nachgebaut habe.
> Platz 4 geht an Brandungsstative.
> Was ich wirklich noch NIE benutzt habe, ist das Karpfenanglerrutenaufbewarungsutensil aus V4a - süper schwer und völlig albern.. .
> Liegt seit 20 Jahren bloß rum - könnte das jemand gebrauchen..?


Vollste Zustimmung, mein super duper Alu v2stahl mega Karpfen Rodpod verschimmelt hier auch in der Ecke, zweimal benutzt und 3 Mal für Sch... Befunden


----------



## Minimax

Salaam Aleikum, Effendis,
Rutenhalter, ein seltenes Thema, sehr schön. Mir reichen kurze Sticks, da ich auch immer tief sitze ich bestehe aber aus o.g. Gründen auf die herzförmigen Ablagen. Auch hier versuch ich meinem Hang zur Platz/Gewichtsersparnis nachzukommen:
Ich habe immer einen Stick und (klappriges) Stativ am Rucksack dabei, und verwende eines davon je nach Gegebenheiten oder in Kombi- für meine übliche Ein-Ruten-Angelei ausreichend.





Hab ich mein Futteral mit mehreren Ruten dabei, befinden sich darin immer noch einige Sticks wie der rechts am Rucksack, z.b. Fürs Nachtangeln mit zwei Ruten.
Dieser Tage für das leichte Lädschern am stromstarken Flüsslein mit hochgestellter Rute habe ich so eine breite, orangene (Ich werd sie vielleicht noch umfärben) Rippenablage ins Herz geschlossen, sperrig beim Transport aber sehr praktisch. Ihr wisst welchen Typ ich meine, daher reicht's wenn sie auf dem Photo nur Halb zu sehen ist, dafür gibt's etwas Äktschn 





Hg,
Mini


----------



## daci7

Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich bei Rutenablagen nurnoch auf Stabilität achte und den Transport komplett außer acht lasse.
Sowohl Banksticks, als auch Tripod-Adapter und Wallerrutenständer sowieso sind aus Edelstahl. 
Krieg ich bisher fast überall rein und es sieht auchnoch ansprechend aus. Die billo- carbon-Speere mit Plastekappe führen bei mir zu Augenkrebs und die Aluvarianten oft zu "Kinskis" wie el potto sagen würde.
Außer es muss tatsächlich extrem weit gelaufen werden, dann kramen ich die ollen, verbogenen aluteile aus.
Alles natürlich nur mit schraub-arretierung, am liebsten sogar doppelt.


----------



## Minimax

Mein Angelkumpel liebt diese billigen Wabbel-Erdspiesse mit angegossener Rutenauflage, und führt sie in wunderlich grosser Zahl mit sich. Erstens natürlich, weil er billiges und hässliches Tackle liebt, zweitens um mich zu beschämen und zu ärgern (sein schlimmster Streich war einmal als er mit Strohhütchen, freiem Oberkörper und Latzhose in der Innenstadt aufgerockt ist), aber sein drittes Argument für die Billo-Stahlnadeln ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen:
Man kann sie weil sie so Dünn und biegsam sind in nahezu jeden Steinige, harten oder gefrorenen Untergrund einbringen, und natürlich durch ihre Schlankheit in grosser Zahl mit sich führen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, ja, die Banksticks, da es vorkommt und ich die Teile am Wasser schon mal vergesse, kommen meist die 2,50 €-Varianten zum Einsatz. Aber ich habe auch ein Satz handgefertigte Edelsticks aus Bambus mit Messingspitzen. Aber die Hüte ich wie meinen Augapfel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Diese Zweifuffzich Billignadeln sind tatsächlich nicht das Schlechteste - auch ich durfte schon erleben, wie einer meiner Anfänger schon den ersten Fisch drillte, während ich noch verzweifet versuchte irgendwie in den gefrorenen Boden einzudringen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Mir ist langweilig - deshalb fahre ich jetzt mal zum Askari.
Vielleicht kaufe ich mir eine Khoga Viper Match....
Oder einfach irgendwas - bei Langeweile gibt es nur wenig Besseres als ein Besuch im Angelgeschäft.
Allen die Besseres zu tun haben, wünsche ich einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag..!

PS: Natürlich nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken; mehr Erfolg bedeutet mehr tolle Berichte...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Gutes Mittel gegen die Langeweile eines grauen und nasskalten Tages. Gönn Dir was schönes! Wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf Deine Berichte. Und grüße mir den Coco!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Banksticks.... the never ending story !! Wenn ich jetzt das Geld vor mir liegen hätte, das ich schon für diese untreuen Gesellen ausgegeben habe, würde ich Glatt beim Weckesser anrufen und mir ne neue Rute vom allerfeinsten aufbauen lassen ......
Ich bin vor Jahren auf Stormpoles mit Schraubspitze umgestiegen, sehr stabil, in Alu gewichtsmäßig noch erträglich und durch die Länge findet man auch immer eine Lücke, in der man sie ordentlich fixieren, stehen zwar dann oft ziemlich schräg aber das stört mich nicht, da geht bei mir ganz klar, Funktion kommt vor Optik !!
Bei den Auflagen habe ich mich auf leicht getunte Billigauflagen eingeschossen, mache nachher mal ein paar Fotos ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## rutilus69

Da will man hier im Ükel die spannende Diskussion um die Banksticks verfolgen und dann sowas: 





Frechheit    

@Minimax diese orangenen Dinger habe ich auch grade im Einsatz.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da will man hier im Ükel die spannende Diskussion um die Banksticks verfolgen und dann sowas:
> Frechheit



Mein Mitgefühl. Diese ständigen Unterbrechungen beim AB-lesen können einen wirklich wahnsinnig machen. Ich hasse es besonders, durch nervige Bisse gestört zu werden, wenn ich mich auf die anspruchsvolle Lektüre des Wortschlange oder Lieblingswitze Threads konzentrieren möchte. Meine Empfehlung: Haken abknipsen, dann ist Ruhe vor dem vorwitzigen Schuppenvolk.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Mitgefühl. Diese ständigen Unterbrechungen beim AB-lesen können einen wirklich wahnsinnig machen. Ich hasse es besonders, durch nervige Bisse gestört zu werden, wenn ich mich auf die anspruchsvolle Lektüre des Wortschlange oder Lieblingswitze Threads konzentrieren möchte. Meine Empfehlung: Haken abknipsen, dann ist Ruhe vor dem vorwitzigen Schuppenvolk.


Man muss Prioritäten setzen, und die lautet, auch im Namen der im AB versammelten Weisskopfseeadler mit Tagesfreizeit: 
Anglerboard vor Angelsport!


----------



## geomas

@Minimax  - danke für das Rutenauflagen-Foto - ich dachte bei umgekehrt herzförmige Rutenauflage an die ganz altmodischen Teile aus gebogenem Gummischlauch.

..und herzliches Petri heil, @rutilus69 , zu dem wunderschönen Plötz!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@Minimax

Schöner Lederbeutel, welchen du  auf Ebay erstanden hast.   










						6) Lederbeutel Tabakbeutel Geldkatze Mittelalter Leder Tasche Beutel 15 cm rund  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 6) Lederbeutel Tabakbeutel Geldkatze Mittelalter Leder Tasche Beutel 15 cm rund bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> @Minimax
> 
> Schöner Lederbeutel, welchen du  auf Ebay erstanden hast.



Es ist nichts so fein gesponnen, es kommt doch ans Licht der Sonnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schöner Lederbeutel, welchen du  auf Ebay erstanden hast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Lederbeutel Tabakbeutel Geldkatze Mittelalter Leder Tasche Beutel 15 cm rund  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 6) Lederbeutel Tabakbeutel Geldkatze Mittelalter Leder Tasche Beutel 15 cm rund bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de



Cool.
Solche Dinger hatten wir als Kinder für Murmeln.  
Wusste gar nicht dass es die noch gibt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Cool.
> Solche Dinger hatten wir als Kinder für Murmeln.





Minimax schrieb:


> um meiner Taschenzerstörenden Dropshot/Kleinbleisammlung Herr zu werden (Inzwischen dürfte meine Angelweste durch das rumkullernde Blei röntgensicher sein) , eigentlich ganz apart-Danke an @Kochtopf für das inspirierende Wort "Leadbag"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist nichts so fein gesponnen, es kommt doch ans Licht der Sonnen.



Bei mir spinnen nur acht Beine in der Ecke, wenn ich das Fenster offen gelassen habe.


----------



## geomas

Schon ziemlich beängstigend, die Welt der Cookies und Tracking-Tools.
Die nächste große Playmobil-Burg kaufe ich dann nicht über den Umweg zu 16erHaken, lieber Fanta ;-)


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> € 40,55  11%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tv9nB
> 
> Für die Pin würde ich eher eine leichtere Matche nehmen, aber wenn es eine daiwa float sein soll dann die Sensor float, 13' ist als länge iO
> 
> Bin nich rutilus aber die Fragen haben wir hier öfters


Gerade hat der DHL-Mann geklingelt, nach genau einer Woche ist meine oben genannte Pin aus China hier eingetroffen!
Sie war super sicher verpackt und gepolstert.
Was ich vermisse, ist ein Manual (Anleitung), Ich will zum Abnehmen der Spule für die gelegentliche Gerätepflege (Ölen) auch nicht falsche Schrauben lösen!
Wofür ist eigentlich diese gefederte Rändelschraube auf einer der Frontspeichen?

@Wümmehunter:  Du hast da ein tolles Bild von der Originalpin und ganz stylische Rutensticks, sind die ein Eigenbau oder bist du im Antiquariat darüber gestolpert?

@rutilus69: Petri zu dem feinen Fisch, mir ist es noch zu kalt!

PS: Gestern nachmittag habe ich mir die Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Flot in 13 ft. bestellt, soll am Montag kommen. Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man muss Prioritäten setzen, und die lautet, auch im Namen der im AB versammelten Weisskopfseeadler mit Tagesfreizeit:
> Anglerboard vor Angelsport!


Also wenn der Hasel so läuft, dann bin ich ja der vorbildlichste Angler ever


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Mal ein Aufruf an die Tweed-Fraktion des Ükels ....
Bräuchte dringend eine Bezugsquelle für Quiver- und Zitterspitzen und noch dringender einen Dealer, der auch die Adapterschrauben zum einschrauben in den Spitzenring im Sortiment hat ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Schon ziemlich beängstigend, die Welt der Cookies und Tracking-Tools.
> Die nächste große Playmobil-Burg kaufe ich dann nicht über den Umweg zu 16erHaken, lieber Fanta ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mal ein Aufruf an die Tweed-Fraktion des Ükels ....
> Bräuchte dringend eine Bezugsquelle für Quiver- und Zitterspitzen und noch dringender einen Dealer, der auch die Adapterschrauben zum einschrauben in den Spitzenring im Sortiment hat ....
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Was für Spitzen sollen es werden? Material und Einschubstärke?


----------



## Kochtopf

@jason 1 ich hab alles, Maden sehen quirlig aus, wenn die Rutenablagen nix taugen ziehe ich @Waller Michel  die Hammelbeine lang!

@Skott du musst keine Schraube lösen, du kannst das Ding auf der Speiche zur Spulenachse schieben und sie dann abnehmen. Ansonsten ist die Schraube da deko im Gegensatz zu den teuren Pins ist sie mE ohne Funktion, das Ding dient nur zum lösen der spule


----------



## geomas

@cyprinusbarbus - hab jetzt keinen dt. Lieferanten gefunden auf die Schnelle, aber https://www.guidesnblanks.com/p/threaded_male_plug als „Suchhilfe”.
Sonst kannst mir auch ne PN schicken, dann stecke ich 2 der „Bölzchen” in nen Briefumschlag.


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Was ich vermisse, ist ein Manual (Anleitung), Ich will zum Abnehmen der Spule für die gelegentliche Gerätepflege (Ölen) auch nicht falsche Schrauben lösen!
> Wofür ist eigentlich diese gefederte Rändelschraube auf einer der Frontspeichen?



Glückwunsch zur CHinapin! Die Frage mit dem Rädchen und Spulenentkopplern bei der Chinapin hatten wir schonmal, hier eine kurze Erläuterung:



Kochtopf schrieb:


> da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab - das erledigt die Pin. Gleiches System wie bei der Emperor.
> Leider habe ich es nicht auf die Kette bekommen die Spule abzumontieren (vermutlich ist es ganz leicht und ich bin sehr sehr dumm), aber ich habe meine beste Kraft drauf angeset






Minimax schrieb:


> Nichts leichter als das:
> 2 der 6 Speichen weisen kleine Federmechanismen auf. Die eine hat ein kleines Drehrädchen: Das ist deine nagelneue, fein einstellbare Bremse (Sehr praktisch fürs Stillwasser). Die andere Speiche hat ein Federchen und eine kleine Metalllasche. Das ist der Entkopplungsmechanismus. Du ziehst die Metalllasche gegen den Federdruck in Richtung Spulenrand, und schon kannst Du die Spule abheben. Und dann wirst Du sehen, das da kein Ordinäres Emperor & Co Röhrchen ist,
> Sondern eine Pin mit konischen Kopf, auf dem die Madenschraube sitzt.
> Vorsicht beim wiedereinklinken, da kannst Du unter Umständen was beschädigen: Nicht die Spule einfach draufdrücken zum Einrasten, sondern die Lasche zum Spulenrand ziehen, festhalten, Spule platzieren und Lasche wieder zurückgleiten lassen- Dann sitzt es wieder.
> Und Vorsicht mit der Madenschraube!
> Grüß Deine kleine Abteilung für ausserirdische Artefakte von mir,
> 
> herzlich
> Onkel Minimax



EDIT: Oh, ich sehe El Potto hats bereits fachgerecht geklärt- ja wie sich rausgestellt hat, ist die Hemmung bei der Chinapin ne dreiste Attrappe, tut aber der Funktion keinen Abbruch.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf schade, hätte ich gewusst das du dem Angelladen einen Besuch abstattest, hättest du mir ein paar Banksticks mitbringen können. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Echt verfressen....


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf und @jason 1 - ohh, ich bin beeindruckt: 20er Haken am Start, da geht Ihr ja sehr feinsinnig zu Werke. Madendosen mit Pfand find ich prima.


----------



## Jason

Ich beginn immer mit einem 16er. Die 20er sehe ich schon gar nicht mehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf und @jason 1 Madendosen mit Pfand find ich prima.



ich dachte das wäre ne Kleinstmengen-Gratisprobe?

Feinststoffliche Häkchen sind vermutlich unter diesen Bedingungen von Vorteil


----------



## geomas

Die 20er Vorfachhaken könnten prima zur Angelei mit der Shakespeare Wand passen - so wurde das früher in den Matches an den britischen Kanälen praktiziert.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich hab alles, Maden sehen quirlig aus,


Dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen. Wollte heute Beton machen, ist aber zu kalt und ich muss mich für morgen schonen   

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Fantastic Fishing  Material und Stärke für die Swing tips ist mir ziemlich wumpe, werde da eh noch dran rumbasteln, die Zitterspitzen sollten aus Carbon und möglichst fein sein, in D-Land ist die Auswahl aber eher bescheiden, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken .......

@geomas Das wäre ein sehr feiner Zug von dir !! Womit könnte ich denn (aus meinem unerschöpflichen Fundus) bei dir eine Lücke schließen oder dir eine Freude machen ??


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Lang ists her, als ich die 20er noch gesehen habe.

Banksticks sollte ich auch mal wieder ergänzen. Mittlerweile habe ich keine zwei gleichen mehr. Und vielleicht doch endlich mal ein vernünftiges Tripod. Am Fluss ist es überall enrom steinig, oder gleich betoniert.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Mir schwebt da so ein Eigenbau ala Lutz Hülße Inline-Swingtip vor ........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mir schwebt da so ein Eigenbau ala Lutz Hülße Inline-Swingtip vor ........
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Viel Erfolg dabei! 
Günstige und absolut empfehlenswerte „normale” Swingtips gibts von Premier Floats. 
Die haben auch den „rückwärtigen” Tipmaster x-treme sowie Einschraub-Bibberspitzen zu fairen Preisen im Programm.

Schickst Du mir Deine Adresse per PN?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Als Tripod kommen mir nur noch gebrauchte Photostative aus der gebührenfreien Bucht ins Haus, was vielseitigeres gibts kaum, BSF Gewindebohrer und Schneider hab ich, da setzt dann nur noch die Fantasie Grenzen .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Als Tripod kommen mir nur noch gebrauchte Photostative aus der gebührenfreien Bucht ins Haus, was vielseitigeres gibts kaum, BSF Gewindebohrer und Schneider hab ich, da setzt dann nur noch die Fantasie Grenzen .....
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ich meine schon ein richtiges Ablagegestell. Ein leichtes Dreibein habe ich ja. Ein Balzer(!) - und das ist gut!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg dabei!
> Günstige und absolut empfehlenswerte „normale” Swingtips gibts von* Premier Floats.*
> Die haben auch den „rückwärtigen” Tipmaster x-treme sowie Einschraub-Bibberspitzen zu fairen Preisen im Programm.




Hast du da bitte auch n link zu, Georg??


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mir schwebt da so ein Eigenbau ala Lutz Hülße Inline-Swingtip vor ........




Da hab ich auch nur noch eine von, leider.
Die sollte Balzer dringend wieder ins Programm aufnehmen!

Stattdessen kommt höchstens mal wieder ne neue MK-twitch-turbo-superduper-Plastewobbler-Edition für hyperaktive Bettnässer in die Regale.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du da bitte auch n link zu, Georg??



https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/ 

„British designed and made”.
Viele der Produkte findet man auch in dt. online-Shops.


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Skott du musst keine Schraube lösen, du kannst das Ding auf der Speiche zur Spulenachse schieben und sie dann abnehmen. Ansonsten ist die Schraube da deko im Gegensatz zu den teuren Pins ist sie mE ohne Funktion, das Ding dient nur zum lösen der spule


Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und den Tip, zum Lösen der Spule muss man allerdings die Hülse ggü. der Rändelschraube auf der Speiche zum Spulenrand und nicht zur Spulenachse schieben, 
wie ich inzwischen herausfinden konnte...


----------



## Racklinger

Bei Banksticks hab ich auch ein Sammelsurium. Ein Paar von den ganz billigen habe ich glaube ich schon 20 Jahre. Dann einen relativ kurzen Bankstick aus Edelstahl. Dann einen Teleskop aus Alu mit erdbohrer für die schon genannte Feederauflage aus Schaumstoff.
Was mich der heiße Sommer 2018 gelehrt hat, dass mich eine alternative her musste. Der Boden war so hart wie Beton, da hätte man mit dem Schlagbohrer ran gemusst. Also für 20 € nen feederarm gekauft. Am ordinären Stuhl montiert wackelt er zwar wie ein kuhschwanz, aber abgestützt auf den Boden ist es einigermaßen stabil. Muss halt ruhig hocken  
Der ist jetzt Standard mäßig immer in der Rutentasche.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die haben auch den „rückwärtigen” Tipmaster x-treme



Sehr interessant, ist bestellt.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur CHinapin! Die Frage mit dem Rädchen und Spulenentkopplern bei der Chinapin hatten wir schonmal, hier eine kurze Erläuterung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, ich sehe El Potto hats bereits fachgerecht geklärt- ja wie sich rausgestellt hat, ist die Hemmung bei der Chinapin ne dreiste Attrappe, tut aber der Funktion keinen Abbruch.
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Auch dir ganz lieben Dank für deine Hilfe, Minimax!

Die Hemmung mit der Rändelschraube funktioniert bei mir einigermaßen, man muss sie nur ziemlich weit "anknallen", d. h. die Feder ist dann fast komplett zugedrückt.
Bin mal gespannt, wie lange diese Feder das aushält, andererseits, benötigt man diese dosierte Hemmung? Wenn ich sperren will gegen unabsichtliches Ablaufen von Schnur,
nehme ich den Klicker.
Wofür ist eigentlich diese Madenschraube, ich will da nicht ran, ist nur Neugier?
Könnte mir denken, dass damit die Höhe der Spule auf der Pinspitze justiert wird...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die haben auch den „rückwärtigen” Tipmaster x-treme




Das sind ja auch solche Seitenspitzen in der Art, wie die Hülße Teile damals.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf schade, hätte ich gewusst das du dem Angelladen einen Besuch abstattest, hättest du mir ein paar Banksticks mitbringen können.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich dachte du wolltest gescheite?! Würd es eher im Netz gucken oder fahr mal nach beverungen


#20er Haken
Ich habe keinen Bock morgen mit klammen Fingern selber zu binden und ich möchte mit Vallery (14er Schnur) und der SLB mit dem Nashklon (16er Schnur) angreifen. Bin sehr gespannt. Mehr Maden werden wir sicher nicht brauchen, ich bring noch etwas bröselfutter mit und dann ma gucken


----------



## geomas

#rutenablage
#banksticks

Was ich mir vor ein paar Monaten besorgt hab und was immer noch auf den Ersteinsatz wartet ist der Dutch Master Feeder Bankstick (von Preston). 
Der Fluß nebenan ist wegen der Uferbefestigung dafür nicht geeignet, aber ich habe ien paar Stellen im Auge, wo sich das Teil sicher hervorragend einsetzen läßt. Könnte interessant für viele kleine Flüsse, Kanäle mit relativ weichem Ufer sein.
Ein konventioneller Bankstick mit „softer” Rutenablage tuts natürlich ebenso.
So einen echten altmodischen kleinen Kanal hab ich hier leider nicht...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Andal Die Stative stehen wie eine Eins, bei der Barbenangelei im Rhein hab ich dann immer noch einen Jutebeutel voller Steine mit dran gehangen, da kippt dann wirklich nix mehr .......
@geomas Vielen Dank für den Link !
@Racklinger mit den Feederarmen werd ich irgendwie nicht warm, meinen ersten (preiswerten hatte ich genau einmal mit am Wasser , ein paar Tage später hat sich ein Jungangler über das Ding gefreut ....... Der zweite hat fast 70 Teuronen gekostet, hatte zwei Stützbeine und getaugt hat er nicht viel mehr wie der günstige ..... Liegt jetzt schon lange im "try and error"-Zimmer, aber einsam ist er da nicht !!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kennt ihr das ? Macht das Sinn ?


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ... du hast doch einen Mardon!


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Auch dir ganz lieben Dank für deine Hilfe, Minimax!
> 
> Die Hemmung mit der Rändelschraube funktioniert bei mir einigermaßen, man muss sie nur ziemlich weit "anknallen", d. h. die Feder ist dann fast komplett zugedrückt.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie lange diese Feder das aushält, andererseits, benötigt man diese dosierte Hemmung? Wenn ich sperren will gegen unabsichtliches Ablaufen von Schnur,
> nehme ich den Klicker.
> Wofür ist eigentlich diese Madenschraube, ich will da nicht ran, ist nur Neugier?
> *Könnte mir denken, dass damit die Höhe der Spule auf der Pinspitze justiert wird...*



Nein, mit der Madenschraube wird die Höhe der Spule auf der Pinspitze justiert. 
Die Hemmung ist eine zusätzliche Bremse- beim Trotten ist sie eigentlich überflüssig, da man ja einen möglichst leichten Schnurabzug will und zum Dosieren der Hemmung immer den Daumen am Spulenrand hat wie Du richtigerweise schreibst. Die Hemmung kann beim Stillwasserangeln nützlich sein, um z.B. bei abgelegter Rute sozusagen als Einstellbarer "Freilauf" verwendet werden, ohne den hohen Anfangswiederstand des Clickers in Kauf nehmen zu müssen, oder um Wind und Strömung zu trotzen. Ich benutze sie aber tatsächlich so gut wie nie. Schön das es bei Deinem Exemplar funktioniert. Übrigens ist die Aqualite Sensor 13ft eine feine Rute, Du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen. Ich hatte sie einst selbst und viel Freude mit ihr, bis eines Tages ein Pferd auf die Rute trat, da war das schöne Stück perdue.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Andal Die Stative stehen wie eine Eins, bei der Barbenangelei im Rhein hab ich dann immer noch einen Jutebeutel voller Steine mit dran gehangen, da kippt dann wirklich nix mehr .......


Ich weiss. So tu ich ja schon seit Ewigkeiten tun. Trotzdem steht so ein Rod Pod schon lange auf dem Zettel - ich geh ja auch mal Karpfenfischen und da ist es auch kein Schaden.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Stöbere gerade bei Premier Floats, da bekommt man wirklich Tränen in die Augen, D-Land ist tackletechnisch echt Diaspora !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ... du hast doch einen Mardon!



Ja, richtig, aber wir hatten ja festgestellt, dass der Mardon sich nicht fürs schnelle Wasser eignet, sondern für feinstoffliche Stillwasser Anwendungen konstruiert ist. Aber gut dass Du  mich erinnerst- ein sommerlicher Schleienansitz mit Mardon, Splitcane und Trudex (haha- hier kommt die oben besprochene Pin-Hemmung ins Spiel), schön bei lauschigem, samtenen Abend, so dass den empfindlichen Antiquitäten kein Leid geschehen kann.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336854
> 
> 
> @jason 1 ich hab alles, Maden sehen quirlig aus, wenn die Rutenablagen nix taugen ziehe ich @Waller Michel  die Hammelbeine lang!
> 
> @Skott du musst keine Schraube lösen, du kannst das Ding auf der Speiche zur Spulenachse schieben und sie dann abnehmen. Ansonsten ist die Schraube da deko im Gegensatz zu den teuren Pins ist sie mE ohne Funktion, das Ding dient nur zum lösen der spule


Passt schon  
Jedenfalls hast du welche ,ich nicht  

Hatte die ja auch relativ neu und vielleicht 5 mal im Einsatz! 
Waren stabil und hatten sich immer dem Winkel der Rute angepasst, das finde ich gut ! 
Muss mir auch wieder welche besorgen, heute hatte ich keine Zeit um intensiv danach zu suchen. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Tackel !

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Yipppihh.... ich habe heute auch ein Paket bekommen!!!!! Dazu gleich mehr: Zunächst ein dickes Petri an @rutilus69 für sein hübsches Rutilus rutilus und das bei der nassen Kälte, ein wirklich hübscher Fisch.
@Skott: Die Teil hat vor vielen Jahren mal ein Angelkollege und begnadeter Handwerker für mich gebaut. Ein absolutes Unikat und eines was ich meist dabei habe, wenn ich mal mit meiner Splitcane fische. 

Und nun zum Paket, auf das ich schon seit drei Wochen warte. Drin war mein Angeljahrbuch 2019. Zugleich ist es das 7. Jahrbuch, in dem ich in dieser Form das jeweilige Angeljahr Revue passieren lasse. Das Tolle daran: So bleibt nicht nur alles in Erinnerung, man kann auch seine anglerische Entwicklung sehr gut nachvollziehen. Die 86 Angeltage des letzten Jahres befinden sich jetzt auf 216 Seiten im A4-Format.

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Die jeweiligen Tagesberichte schreibe ich möglichst bald nach einem Angeltag und speichere sie zusammen mit den Angaben zum Angelort, den Wetterbedingungen, Mondphase usw. sowie den Fotos in einem Ordner ab. Zwischen den Jahren setze ich mich dann hin und setze das Ganze und schreibe ein PDF davon. Das dauert natürlich einige Stunden. Das geht dann zum Online-Drucker, der das Ganze in Buchform bringt. Und das ist gar nicht teuer: Für die 2019er-Variante habe ich 33,15 € bezahlt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Yipppihh.... ich habe heute auch ein Paket bekommen!!!!! Dazu gleich mehr: Zunächst ein dickes Petri an @rutilus69 für sein hübsches Rutilus rutilus und das bei der nassen Kälte, ein wirklich hübscher Fisch.
> @Skott: Die Teil hat vor vielen Jahren mal ein Angelkollege und begnadeter Handwerker für mich gebaut. Ein absolutes Unikat und eines was ich meist dabei habe, wenn ich mal mit meiner Splitcane fische.
> 
> Und nun zum Paket, auf das ich schon seit drei Wochen warte. Drin war mein Angeljahrbuch 2019. Zugleich ist es das 7. Jahrbuch, in dem ich in dieser Form das jeweilige Angeljahr Revue passieren lasse. Das Tolle daran: So bleibt nicht nur alles in Erinnerung, man kann auch seine anglerische Entwicklung sehr gut nachvollziehen. Die 86 Angeltage des letzten Jahres befinden sich jetzt auf 216 Seiten im A4-Format.
> 
> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Die jeweiligen Tagesberichte schreibe ich möglichst bald nach einem Angeltag und speichere sie zusammen mit den Angaben zum Angelort, den Wetterbedingungen, Mondphase usw. sowie den Fotos in einem Ordner ab. Zwischen den Jahren setze ich mich dann hin und setze das Ganze und schreibe ein PDF davon. Das dauert natürlich einige Stunden. Das geht dann zum Online-Drucker, der das Ganze in Buchform bringt. Und das ist gar nicht teuer: Für die 2019er-Variante habe ich 33,15 € bezahlt.




Das ist ja toll.
Ich hab von sowas leider keine Ahnung aber ein Büchlein um das Jahr nochmal durchzublättern ist auf jeden Fall eine super Sache!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Zehn Pfund Porto ist natürlich eine Hausnummer ..... Vielleicht bekäme man ja eine Sammelbestellung zusammen, falls noch jemand was von Premier Floats braucht .....
@geomas  Die Einschraubadapter habe ich da allerdings auch nicht gefunden, oder ich hab mich blöd angestellt .....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Zehn Pfund Porto ist natürlich eine Hausnummer ..... Vielleicht bekäme man ja eine Sammelbestellung zusammen, falls noch jemand was von Premierrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Floats braucht .....
> @geomas  Die Einschraubadapter habe ich da allerdings auch nicht gefunden, oder ich hab mich blöd angestellt .....
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Premier bekommt man auch bei angling direct


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hatte im November weit außerhalb von Braunschweig in einem Angelladen an einer Tombola teilgenommen. .....
Letztens kam eine Gewinnbenachritigung !
Stand aber nicht dabei um was es sich dabei handelt! 
Ich mir die ganze Zeit den Kopf zerbrochen ob Rute oder Rolle sogar von Daiwa ?
Vielleicht auch Bissanzeiger oder was ganz anderes? 
Naja hin und zurück ca 200 KM ,geht schon dachte ich mir  so 

Ich zeige Euch mal meinen dicken Gewinn


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich zeige Euch mal meinen dicken Gewinn




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..................

Sorry Micha.........

Muhahahahahahah.........


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte im November weit außerhalb von Braunschweig in einem Angelladen an einer Tombola teilgenommen. .....
> Letztens kam eine Gewinnbenachritigung !
> Stand aber nicht dabei um was es sich dabei handelt!
> Ich mir die ganze Zeit den Kopf zerbrochen ob Rute oder Rolle sogar von Daiwa ?
> Vielleicht auch Bissanzeiger oder was ganz anderes?
> Naja hin und zurück ca 200 KM ,geht schon dachte ich mir  so
> 
> Ich zeige Euch mal meinen dicken Gewinn


Glückwunsch zum Gewinn, Michael. Aber dafür bist Du nicht 200 km gefahren oder?


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel. Super Herzlichen Glückwunsch.Das waren ja nur 200 Km.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Diese geilen Futterspiralen gibts so bei uns nicht, dafür wäre ich auch 200 Km gefahren !!! Wo ist der Duck und wech Smilie, wenn man ihn den mal braucht .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter: Wahnsinn, ein tolles Werk- Du hast Deine eigene private Zeitschriftenreihe. Das eigentlich phantastische sind ja nicht Die Bücher, sondern die Disziplin, mit der Du offenbar Deine Angelei dokumentierst. Ich bin sehr beeindruckt,
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen. Wollte heute Beton machen, ist aber zu kalt und ich muss mich für morgen schonen
> 
> Gruß Jason


Meinst du damit dein Paniermehlfutter? XD


----------



## Kochtopf

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und den Tip, zum Lösen der Spule muss man allerdings die Hülse ggü. der Rändelschraube auf der Speiche zum Spulenrand und nicht zur Spulenachse schieben,
> wie ich inzwischen herausfinden konnte...


Ich hatte sie nicht vorliegen aber war mir sicher, dass du in der Lage bist das selber rauszufinden, und ich sollte recht behalten!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Yipppihh.... ich habe heute auch ein Paket bekommen!!!!! Dazu gleich mehr: Zunächst ein dickes Petri an @rutilus69 für sein hübsches Rutilus rutilus und das bei der nassen Kälte, ein wirklich hübscher Fisch.
> @Skott: Die Teil hat vor vielen Jahren mal ein Angelkollege und begnadeter Handwerker für mich gebaut. Ein absolutes Unikat und eines was ich meist dabei habe, wenn ich mal mit meiner Splitcane fische.
> 
> Und nun zum Paket, auf das ich schon seit drei Wochen warte. Drin war mein Angeljahrbuch 2019. Zugleich ist es das 7. Jahrbuch, in dem ich in dieser Form das jeweilige Angeljahr Revue passieren lasse. Das Tolle daran: So bleibt nicht nur alles in Erinnerung, man kann auch seine anglerische Entwicklung sehr gut nachvollziehen. Die 86 Angeltage des letzten Jahres befinden sich jetzt auf 216 Seiten im A4-Format.
> 
> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Die jeweiligen Tagesberichte schreibe ich möglichst bald nach einem Angeltag und speichere sie zusammen mit den Angaben zum Angelort, den Wetterbedingungen, Mondphase usw. sowie den Fotos in einem Ordner ab. Zwischen den Jahren setze ich mich dann hin und setze das Ganze und schreibe ein PDF davon. Das dauert natürlich einige Stunden. Das geht dann zum Online-Drucker, der das Ganze in Buchform bringt. Und das ist gar nicht teuer: Für die 2019er-Variante habe ich 33,15 € bezahlt.




Wow - ich habs ja so garnicht mit dem Fotographieren und Dokumentieren.
Aber wenn ich sehe was da bei dir draus wird, fange ich an mich etwas zu ärgern - das hätte ich in den letzten 40 Jahren auch so machen sollen.. .
Was für ne tolle Sache!


----------



## rhinefisher

ach ja - ich bin zurück vom Askari, und was soll ich sagen, ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Khoga Match Master oder so.. .
Mit 20% Gutschein hat die knapp 40€ gekostet.
Und ich bin schwer beeindruckt!
Nach 5 Min. Probe- und Vergleichswedeln mit meiner Ultegra, finde ich das Teil unglaublich gut fürs Geld - die ist leicht, schnell und wabbelt kein Stück.
Hinzu kommt die durchaus akzeptable Verarbeitung.
Ne 40€ Match mit der man richtig angeln kann - wirklich glauben kann ich das noch nicht.
Morgen gleich mal testen...

PS: Matchfighter heißt das Ding.


----------



## rutilus69

So, zurück vom Wasser und langsam bin ich auch wieder aufgetaut 
Der ersten Plötze folgten noch drei weitere in ungefähr der gleichen Größe.
Die Methode der Wahl heute war die Winklepicker bestückt mit 0.16er Schnur, 0.12er Vorfach und einem 14er Haken. Das Ganze habe ich in Form einer Paternoster-Montage zusammengeknöpelt und ein 3g Dropshot-Blei drangehängt. Als Köder kam wieder mal die gute alte Brotflocke zum Einsatz. 

@Wuemmehunter Respekt zur Disziplin die dazugehört, wenn man regelmäßig ein Angel-Tagebuch schreibt. Ich versuche es allerdings immer wieder mal


----------



## Andal

Und weil wir grad so lustig beim Einkaufen und so sind...

Hab eben eine Rute etwas gepflegt und weil ich die Zapfen der Steckverbindungen gerne wachse und wir an Rhein auch viel Sand haben, stellte ich fest, dass das Put Over Oberteil eben etwas von diesem Sand enthielt. Nicht gut!

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo ich solche Rutenstopfen herbekomme, wie sie früher bei den edlen Hardys üblich waren? Ich meine die kleinen Korkteilchen mit dem Holzgriffchen, die man ins unten offene Oberteil schiebt, damit beim Transport KEIN Dreck mehr eindringen kann?

Oder hat wer einen Basteltipp, der auch etwas gleichsieht? Einen Korken einschleifen ist ja nicht das Problem - sieht aber auch "bescheiden" aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sowas?









						Schutzstopfen - Edelstahl & Kork - Top Produkt - Rutenbau !!!  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Schutzstopfen - Edelstahl & Kork - Top Produkt - Rutenbau !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Korken ohne Griff sieht billig aus aber tut es sicher auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schutzstopfen - Edelstahl & Kork - Top Produkt - Rutenbau !!!  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Schutzstopfen - Edelstahl & Kork - Top Produkt - Rutenbau !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Wir sind wieder so |-----| kurz vor buttplugs


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schutzstopfen - Edelstahl & Kork - Top Produkt - Rutenbau !!!  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Schutzstopfen - Edelstahl & Kork - Top Produkt - Rutenbau !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Genau so etwas. Wäre halt schön, wenn da auch ein paar Grundmasse dabei stehen würden... brauche je ein paar mehr, für verschiedene Ruten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich knülle ein Stück Küchenkrepp zusammen und gut isses - die Hälfte aller Teleteile sieht bei mir aus, als kämen sie gerade vom Klo und hätten was vergessen... .
Bei den Steckteilen hat das Papier auch noch einen reinigenden Effekt..


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder so |-----| kurz vor buttplugs


Wenn du deinen Ruten schon Namen gibst, dann kannst du ihnen auch was reinschieben, um den Wert zu erhalten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Ruten schon Namen gibst, dann kannst du ihnen auch was reinschieben, um den wert zu erhalten.


Dem kann ich mich argumentativ nicht verwehren


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Kochtopf  Alles was mich interessieren würde, ist leider nicht vorrätig....    Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis auf Angling Direct


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Mit Klopapier und Buttplugs habt ihr mich auf eine glänzende Idee gebracht......

Damit sollte es ja auch gehen. Ist auch bei Verlust nicht so kostenintensiv! 









						Gehörschutz / Ohrstöpsel,  riesige Auswahl, Top Qualität, 1 bis 250 Paar  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Gehörschutz / Ohrstöpsel,  riesige Auswahl, Top Qualität, 1 bis 250 Paar bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Genau so etwas. Wäre halt schön, wenn da auch ein paar Grundmasse dabei stehen würden... brauche je ein paar mehr, für verschiedene Ruten.



Ruf doch mal an den Hellbrück:





__





						Angelrutenbau Hellbrück - Impressum
					






					rutenbau-hellbrueck.de
				








__





						Angelrutenbau Hellbrück - Rutenbau. Angelrutenbau. Fuji SIC. Alconite. VMC. Grave Digger Jig. Rundkopfjig. Rundkopf. Gummifischangeln. Gufieren. Faulenzen. Faulenzertechnik. Jighaken. Rundkopf mini. Kunstköderfischen. Wobbler. Jerkbait. Fisch & Fang 
					






					rutenbau-hellbrueck.de


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Andal  Finde deine Assoziationen irgendwie .......... bedenklich ...........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Skott

@Wuemmehunter 
Eine schöne Art seine Erinnerungen zu fixieren und auch später mal den Enkeln zu präsentieren... Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Andal  Finde deine Assoziationen irgendwie .......... bedenklich ...........
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Die Gedanken sind frei ... erst bei der Umsetzung kann es kritisch werden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, normalerweise blockiere ich (oder versuche es) die Maßnahmen zur Aktivitätenverfolgung.
> Keine Ahnung, ob es eben geklappt hat mit dem Obolus in Deine Richtung.
> 
> Vielleicht muß ich mir für den Zugang zu ebay über „kleine Haken” eine extra Umgebung für den Browser basteln.
> 
> edit: hab ich gerade gemacht. Extra Browser für 16er und die Bucht. Haha, so einfach!


Sehr schön ,  so kann man es recht leicht machen, ohne in den Maßnahmen nachzulassen.

Nebenbei hat man noch einen Reservebrowser, falls der primäre mal updatebedingt seine schwierigen Tage bekommt ...


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meinst du damit dein Paniermehlfutter? XD


Hahaha die Pampe haste nicht vergessen. Aber morgen hab ich ein topp Futter. Kannst es ja mal probieren.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der zu beangelnde Teil des Buches weist dann entweder garkeine oder eine minimale Strömung auf.


Wo gibt es diese wunderversprechenden tollen Bücher, also das "ABuch" anstelle eines EBook?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe immer einen Stick und (klappriges) Stativ am Rucksack dabei, und verwende eines davon je nach Gegebenheiten oder in Kombi- für meine übliche Ein-Ruten-Angelei ausreichend.


Sehr schön gezeigt, wie man diese vielen Molle-Befestigungen wirklich gut nutzen kann! 
Und für den Wanderangler sind diese Rucksäcke das Spitzenprodukt, wobei du wohl den kleineren benutzt hast.
Unter P/L Aspekten unschlagbar gut, günstig - aber auch haltbar, trotz geschunden ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig - deshalb fahre ich jetzt mal zum Askari.
> Vielleicht kaufe ich mir eine Khoga Viper Match....
> Oder einfach irgendwas - bei Langeweile gibt es nur wenig Besseres als ein Besuch im Angelgeschäft.


Mir wird hier zuviel über Tacklekauf geschrieben und animiert ...
wohl unter dem Tenor zu fassen:  underfished and overtackled ...
das ist sehr schädlich was Ablenkung betrifft, bedroht die gespeicherten Geldmengen, und schafft häuslichen Unfrieden, wenn man Winterruhe ausgelobt hast.

Ich bitte als das geneigte Ükelstammpublikum dieses Thema vorsichtigst mit Samthandschuhen anzufassen, der Sucht nicht Vorschub zu leisten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hahaha die Pampe haste nicht vergessen. Aber morgen hab ich ein topp Futter. Kannst es ja mal probieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason


@jason 1 und @Kochtopf: topp Futter bringt hoffentlich topp Fische. Ich drücke der Ükel-Regionalgruppe Nordhessen für morgen die Daumen! Petri für Euch.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir wird hier zuviel über Tacklekauf geschrieben und animiert ...
> wohl unter dem Tenor zu fassen:  underfished and overtackled ...
> das ist sehr schädlich was Ablenkung betrifft, bedroht die gespeicherten Geldmengen, und schafft häuslichen Unfrieden, wenn man Winterruhe ausgelobt hast.
> 
> Ich bitte als das geneigte Ükelstammpublikum dieses Thema vorsichtigst mit Samthandschuhen anzufassen, der Sucht nicht Vorschub zu leisten.


 Ich hab meiner Missus zum Jahreswechsel angekündigt, dass ich dieses Jahr keine neue Rute kaufen werde und prompt gestern flog das Schreiben vom Zoll Frankfurt ein, dass meine seitdem zweite neue Rute bald ausgeliefert wird  aber das waren nur Ausnahmen Schatz  ja, wirklich


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Gewinn, Michael. Aber dafür bist Du nicht 200 km gefahren oder?



Leider doch ...........

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Leider doch ...........
> 
> LG Michael


Oh Michael das ist hart. Teurer Gewinn würde ich sagen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oh Michael das ist hart. Teurer Gewinn würde ich sagen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich wusste auch nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte .......

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Die jeweiligen Tagesberichte schreibe ich möglichst bald nach einem Angeltag und speichere sie zusammen mit den Angaben zum Angelort, den Wetterbedingungen, Mondphase usw. sowie den Fotos in einem Ordner ab. Zwischen den Jahren setze ich mich dann hin und setze das Ganze und schreibe ein PDF davon. Das dauert natürlich einige Stunden. Das geht dann zum Online-Drucker, der das Ganze in Buchform bringt. Und das ist gar nicht teuer: Für die 2019er-Variante habe ich 33,15 € bezahlt.


Echt oberklasse  , was du da für einen Aufwand treibst, samt Wetteraufzeichnung und so!

Jetzt ist aber auch sonnenklar, dass eine Buchveröffentlichung fast nur noch Formsache ist!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nach 5 Min. Probe- und Vergleichswedeln mit meiner Ultegra, finde ich das Teil unglaublich gut fürs Geld - die ist leicht, schnell und wabbelt kein Stück.
> Hinzu kommt die durchaus akzeptable Verarbeitung.
> Ne 40€ Match mit der man richtig angeln kann - wirklich glauben kann ich das noch nicht.
> Morgen gleich mal testen...


Das ist wenigstens mal eine positive Tackleaussage, ich lese sie so:
Man braucht keine Ultegra mehr zu kaufen ... 

testen & berichten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Genau so etwas. Wäre halt schön, wenn da auch ein paar Grundmasse dabei stehen würden... brauche je ein paar mehr, für verschiedene Ruten.


Da liegt der Hasel unterm Ufergebüsch ...
der Preis ist happig, vor allem für viele Ruten, und man sie denn auch noch leichthin  verliert ...

Und Metallklumpsen und -klöppel gefallen mir überhaupt nicht an feinem Kohlefasermantel oder in der Nachbarschaft, Massenelemente  und "Mauerbrecher" und dergleichen brauche ich da nicht.
Mir fällt da aber das schöne Buchenholz zum Greifen ein, das ist wohlverträglich und vergleichweise sehr günstig, selbst im Baumarkt als Meterstäbe.
Und du Andal, bist auch ein Leimling! 

Muss man nur feine konische und ma*ß*gerechte Korken bekommen, ich werde mal nach Chemiekörkchen oder so herum gucken.
Geistert hier nicht einer aus dem Fach durch die Gewölbe des ÜK ?

Ansonsten bietet sich noch die bessere Schaumplatte an, hab ich auch schon zum Steckteilverschluss anstelle Kork genommen, wenn der Blank mal ab Werk nicht verstopft war oder sich das Teilchen verkrümelt hat.


----------



## Andal

Ich werde kommende Woche mal den Baumarkt heimsuchen, was es da so an Ohrenstöpseln gibt. Wenn nichts dabei ist, dann schleife ich mal Kork. Gut verklebt mit einem Stück Holz könnte auch gut aussehen.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @jason 1 und @Kochtopf: topp Futter bringt hoffentlich topp Fische. Ich drücke der Ükel-Regionalgruppe Nordhessen für morgen die Daumen! Petri für Euch.


Petri Dank mein Lieber. Wir werden ausführlich von unserem Trip berichten.
Gratuliere dir auch noch zu deinem Angeljahrbuch. Ist schon erstaunlich, was du dir alles einfallen lässt um sein Angelleben in Erinnerung zu halten. Erst das Video jetzt die Bücher, von denen ich nichts wusste. Hut ab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Dank mein Lieber. Wir werden ausführlich von unserem Trip berichten.
> Gratuliere dir auch noch zu deinem Angeljahrbuch. Ist schon erstaunlich, was du dir alles einfallen lässt um sein Angelleben in Erinnerung zu halten. Erst das Video jetzt die Bücher, von denen ich nichts wusste. Hut ab.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Eine Deiner Posen hat es übrigens auch ins Jahrbuch geschafft. Danke noch mal dafür!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eine Deiner Posen hat es übrigens auch ins Jahrbuch geschafft. Danke noch mal dafür!



Da angelt ja mal einer Englisch! 
Entweder Klemmblei vor und hinter dem Waggler oder halt Peg Leg !
Daumen hoch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eine Deiner Posen hat es übrigens auch ins Jahrbuch geschafft. Danke noch mal dafür!


Jetzt bin ich aber baff. Das ist für mich eine große Ehre, dass du mich mit der von mir gefertigten Pose in deinem Buch erwähnst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, zurück vom Wasser und langsam bin ich auch wieder aufgetaut
> Der ersten Plötze folgten noch drei weitere in ungefähr der gleichen Größe.



Na dann Petri, Herr Nachbar, zum silbrigen Kleeblatt. Wenn die drei anderen der Previewplötze auch nur ein bsschen ähnlich sahen, waren es wunderschöne makellose Winterplötzen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Na dann Petri, Herr Nachbar, zum silbrigen Kleeblatt. Wenn die drei anderen der Previewplötze auch nur ein bsschen ähnlich sahen, waren es wunderschöne makellose Winterplötzen,
> hg
> Minimax


Sie waren alle bildhübsch. 
Aber was erwartet man auch von jemanden, der Rutilus rutilus als Wappentier hat


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr schön gezeigt, wie man diese vielen Molle-Befestigungen wirklich gut nutzen kann!
> Und für den Wanderangler sind diese Rucksäcke das Spitzenprodukt, wobei du wohl den kleineren benutzt hast.
> Unter P/L Aspekten unschlagbar gut, günstig - aber auch haltbar, trotz geschunden ...



Ja, absolut das Assault Pack (der Name ist ein fieser Nachteil) finde ich wunderbar praktisch- man kann es sogar mit nem Korumstuhl Kombinieren (EInfach Riemen verlänger und Stuhl einhängen, hält auch bei längerem FUssmarsch prima.  ich glaube meiner ist der Große. 
Und das PL verhältnis ist sehr gut, ich muss aber sagen, der Haltbarkeit des Packs sind auch Grenzen gesetzt- den Vorgänger hats am Oberen Reisverschluss zerrissen, und auch bei diesem beginng dort bereits die Abnutzung. Macht aber nichts, der wird mir noch treue Dienste leisten, und Ersatz kostet kein Vermögen (Ja ich meine Euch Mr. Nash, Mr. Fox und Mr. Drennan. Mr. Korum nehme ich davon aus.)


----------



## rhinefisher

Rucksäcke sind auch so ein Thema...
Wirklich haltbar sind die Sachen von Eagle Creek.. .
Wir haben 2 von dieser Firma, die sind rund 15 Jahre alt und sehen noch aus wie neu - und die werden, besonders durch mein Weib, richtig gestresst.. .

PS: Ganz fettes Petri an den Rutilus!
Bei diesem Wetter waren das bestimmt sehr hart erarbeitete Fische..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Sie waren alle bildhübsch.
> Aber was erwartet man auch von jemanden, der Rutilus rutilus als Wappentier hat




Petri Heil lieber @rutilus69 !
Bei diesem Wetter überhaupt angeln zu gehen ist schon einen *Daumenhoch* wert und dann auch noch hübsche Plötzen zu angeln, ist echt top!
Meinen vollsten Respekt!


----------



## yukonjack

Trotta schrieb:


> In Düsseldorf stürmen an Altweiberfastnacht die "Möhnen" das Rathaus. Ein Tag an dem man sich am besten von der Altstadt fernhält. Mit "nicht ganz taufrischen Mädchen in Karnevalsvereinen " liegst Du also ziemlich richtig.


Die machen es besonders gut, die denken immer, es ist das letzte mal...….


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Dank mein Lieber. Wir werden ausführlich von unserem Trip berichten.
> Gratuliere dir auch noch zu deinem Angeljahrbuch. Ist schon erstaunlich, was du dir alles einfallen lässt um sein Angelleben in Erinnerung zu halten. Erst das Video jetzt die Bücher, von denen ich nichts wusste. Hut ab.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja @jason 1  und  @Kochtopf 
Dickes Petri für Morgen und macht euch einen schönen Tag! 
Freue mich auch schon auf einen schönen Bericht von Euch !
War heute Morgen auch mal ganz kurz an 2 von unseren Gewässern ,war jedenfalls morgens ganz früh, ne ganz dünne Eisschicht auf dem Wasser! 
Hoffe Ihr habt morgen eisfrei !

LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da angelt ja mal einer Englisch!
> Entweder Klemmblei vor und hinter dem Waggler oder halt Peg Leg !
> Daumen hoch!
> 
> LG Michael


Was heißt einer 
English fängt 
@Professor Tinca ,um auf die bescheidene Teilung meiner Korum zu kommen :
	

		
			
		

		
	








Das Rütchen ist 10 ft lang. 
Zwei Tips, light und Medium. 
Bis 30gr fischbar und mit Parabolischer Aktion. 
So wie ich das gern habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das Rütchen ist 10 ft lang.
> Zwei Tips, light und Medium.
> Bis 30gr fischbar und mit Parabolischer Aktion.



THX. 
Kenne ich nicht die Rute.
Gibt es die aktuell noch zu kaufen?


----------



## Waller Michel

@rutilus69 
Von mir selbstverständlich auch ein Petri 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Die machen es besonders gut, die denken immer, es ist das letzte mal...….


...und bei nicht wenigen wirds auch nicht mehr recht oft passieren.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja @jason 1  und  @Kochtopf
> Dickes Petri für Morgen und macht euch einen schönen Tag!
> Freue mich auch schon auf einen schönen Bericht von Euch !
> War heute Morgen auch mal ganz kurz an 2 von unseren Gewässern ,war jedenfalls morgens ganz früh, ne ganz dünne Eisschicht auf dem Wasser!
> Hoffe Ihr habt morgen eisfrei !
> 
> LG Michael


Das macht mir auch ein wenig Sorgen. Habe vorhin einen Anruf von meinem Kumpel Adi bekommen. Er hat eine Info bekommen, dass das Gewässer, wo wir ursprünglich hinfahren wollten zugefroren ist. Also hätte es keinen Zweck gehabt, wenn wir dort hingefahren wären. 
Nun fahren wir ja an die von mir entdeckten Teiche. Da ist es um die Null Grad. 
Falls Eis vorhanden ist, angeln wir am Einlauf. Da ist es immer Eisfrei. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Einfach reichlich Salz zum Streuen mitnehmen, dafür auf das Salz im Futter verzichten !! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jason

@rutilus69 Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Heil zu den Schönheiten die du landen konntest. Gebe mir Mühe, dass ich morgen nachlegen kann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Danke @jason 1 . Ich drücke Dir und @Kochtopf für morgen die Daumen!!!


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das macht mir auch ein wenig Sorgen. Habe vorhin einen Anruf von meinem Kumpel Adi bekommen. Er hat eine Info bekommen, dass das Gewässer, wo wir ursprünglich hinfahren wollten zugefroren ist. Also hätte es keinen Zweck gehabt, wenn wir dort hingefahren wären.
> Nun fahren wir ja an die von mir entdeckten Teiche. Da ist es um die Null Grad.
> Falls Eis vorhanden ist, angeln wir am Einlauf. Da ist es immer Eisfrei.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ihr die Möglichkeit hättet an der Fulda zu Angeln ?
Die wäre doch garantiert eisfrei! 
Ich war zwar erst einmal eine Woche an der Fulda aber auch alles was Kochtopf berichtet muß doch wunderschön sein! 
Wäre das nicht eine Alternative? 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das macht mir auch ein wenig Sorgen. *Habe vorhin einen Anruf von meinem Kumpel Adi bekommen. Er hat eine Info bekommen, dass das Gewässer, wo wir ursprünglich hinfahren wollten zugefroren ist. *Also hätte es keinen Zweck gehabt, wenn wir dort hingefahren wären.
> *Nun fahren wir ja an die von mir entdeckten Teiche.* Da ist es um die Null Grad.
> Falls Eis vorhanden ist, angeln wir am Einlauf. Da ist es immer Eisfrei.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Boah Jasaon,hab nur den roten Satz gelesen, und ich so voll "Neeeeeinnnnn!" und dann kam der grüne Satz, und ich so "Yaay!" Aber der Schreck, da war ich kurz vor Ospitale!
Du darfst doch so Katastrophenmeldungen nicht so unvermittelt raushauen, überall sitzen Ükels mit Fanschal, Jason/Kochtopf Pappmasken und Vuvuzelas (meine
ist von Hardy) und fiebern auf morgen.
Nehmt Euch unbedingt heisse Getränke und ähnliches mit, dass Ihr auch durchhaltet. Am Baggersee hattet ihr ja Deinen Kumpel mit dem Wärmezelt, aber morgen seid ihr auf Euch allein gestellt, auch wenn ihr hart im Nehmen seid. Vielleicht ist im Dorf nen Cafe oder ne Frittenbude?


----------



## Jason

Meine Chinapin ist nun auch mit der 16er Stroft GTM bespult. 


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ihr die Möglichkeit hättet an der Fulda zu Angeln ?
> Die wäre doch garantiert eisfrei!
> Ich war zwar erst einmal eine Woche an der Fulda aber auch alles was Kochtopf berichtet muß doch wunderschön sein!
> Wäre das nicht eine Alternative?
> 
> LG Michael


Nochmal umschwenken, Never ever. Der Plan steht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> THX.
> Kenne ich nicht die Rute.
> Gibt es die aktuell noch zu kaufen?


Ist ja schon zwei Jahre her und in der schnelllebigen Zeit.......... 
Leider nein.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

#Banksticks / Auflagen
Foto 1 : Meine Lieblingsauflage, wird für Pose und Grund verwendet, hier verheiratet mit einem dieser besagten storm poles. Den unschätzbaren Vorteil sieht man auf Foto 2, egal wie schief der Bankstick steht, die Auflage bekommt man immer waagrecht ....
Foto 3  zeigt eins meiner gepimpten Fotostative, für nen schmalen 10er auf dem Flohmarkt geschossen, Auflagen sind natürlich austauschbar 
Foto 4  Das ist der Blick aus meinem Wohnzimmerfenster
Foto 5  So sieht es dauerhaft in meinem Auto aus, fehlen nur noch zwei bis drei Ruten, zwei Eimer Futter und ein Futtereimer zum anrühren
	

		
			
		

		
	





















tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah Jasaon,hab nur den roten Satz gelesen, und ich so voll "Neeeeeinnnnn!" und dann kam der grüne Satz, und ich so "Yaay!" Aber der Schreck, da war ich kurz vor Ospitale!
> Du darfst doch so Katastrophenmeldungen nicht so unvermittelt raushauen, überall sitzen Ükels mit Fanschal, Jason/Kochtopf Pappmasken und Vuvuzelas (meine
> ist von Hardy) und fiebern auf morgen.
> Nehmt Euch unbedingt heisse Getränke und ähnliches mit, dass Ihr auch durchhaltet. Am Baggersee hattet ihr ja Deinen Kumpel mit dem Wärmezelt, aber morgen seid ihr auf Euch allein gestellt, auch wenn ihr hart im Nehmen seid. Vielleicht ist im Dorf nen Cafe oder ne Frittenbude?


Wir werden euch nicht enttäuschen. Bis zum bitterem Ende. Frostbeulen bin ich gewohnt. Weine Frau ist auch immer so kalt zu mir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Foto 5  So sieht es dauerhaft in meinem Auto aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336905



Ist ja ne richtige Familienkutsche  ,
tl
Minimax.

Oha, bist Du assoziiert oder Buddy-Buddy mit den Maggotdrowners? Das ist ein wirklich gutes Forum, in dem es jede Menge lesenswertes gibt. Überdies pflegen die Jungs einen guten Umgang miteinander und haben einen schönen Humor.


----------



## Jason

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> #Banksticks / Auflagen
> Foto 1 : Meine Lieblingsauflage, wird für Pose und Grund verwendet, hier verheiratet mit einem dieser besagten storm poles. Den unschätzbaren Vorteil sieht man auf Foto 2, egal wie schief der Bankstick steht, die Auflage bekommt man immer waagrecht ....
> Foto 3  zeigt eins meiner gepimpten Fotostative, für nen schmalen 10er auf dem Flohmarkt geschossen, Auflagen sind natürlich austauschbar
> Foto 4  Das ist der Blick aus meinem Wohnzimmerfenster
> Foto 5  So sieht es dauerhaft in meinem Auto aus, fehlen nur noch zwei bis drei Ruten, zwei Eimer Futter und ein Futtereimer zum anrühren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336901
> Anhang anzeigen 336902
> Anhang anzeigen 336903
> Anhang anzeigen 336904
> Anhang anzeigen 336905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Wenn mein Auto so aussehen würde...… meine Frau würde mir den Kopf abmachen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> ..… meine Frau würde mir den Kopf abmachen.


Im Tierreich ist das völlig üblich.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Minimax  Das geht natürlich nur, wenn nicht ständig eine Gewitterwolke mit rasierten Beinen über einem schwebt !!! Konsequent die Rücksitzbank ausgebaut, dann kommt die Rückenlehne beim Umklappen weiter runter und es ergibt sich eine schöne große und fast gerade Fläche.
#maggotdrowners Auf die Seite haben mich meine beiden englischen fishing mates gebracht, ich lese da schon seit Jahren mit, die Jungs da sind echt cool, man hält sein Englisch geschmeidig und man lernt echt was. Die Aufkleber hab ich mir vom Werbefuzzie meines Vertrauens plotten lassen, einfach ne schöne Schriftart aus gesucht, zehn Stück in verschiedenen Größen haben mich fünf Euro gekostet ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## feederbrassen

Hahaha 
Wenn ich zum Angeln fahre ist mein Kombi auch immer voll als wenn ich zwei Wochen in den Urlaub fahren würde. 
Nur ordentlicher sieht es aus.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Foto 5 So sieht es dauerhaft in meinem Auto aus, fehlen nur noch zwei bis drei Ruten, zwei Eimer Futter und ein Futtereimer zum anrühren


Da kann ich mithalten, Tom .... ich habe gleich einen Transporter gekauft.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da kann ich mithalten, Tom .... ich habe gleich einen Transporter gekauft.



Schluck....................................

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da kann ich mithalten, Tom .... ich habe gleich einen Transporter gekauft.


Ne, ne so schätze ich dich aber nicht ein. 
Dafür ist dein Leben zu geordnet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da kann ich mithalten, Tom .... ich habe gleich einen Transporter gekauft.


Nach dem Motto, nicht kläckern sondern kotzen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Schluck....................................
> 
> LG Michael


Du musst kein Mitleid mit meinem Hund haben, der sitzt eh immer vorne ....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ne, ne so schätze ich dich aber nicht ein.
> Dafür ist dein Leben zu geordnet.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Normalerweise gebe ich mir beim Packen etwas mehr Mühe, aber das hier war nach zwei  Nächten an der Weser und die Temperaturen waren morgens um 9 Uhr schon wieder bei 30 Grad ... da wollte ich nur noch nach Hause.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Normalerweise gebe ich mir beim Packen etwas mehr Mühe, aber das hier war nach zwei  Nächten an der Weser und die Temperaturen waren morgens um 9 Uhr schon wieder bei 30 Grad ... da wollte ich nur noch nach Hause.


Das glaube ich dir beim Wort. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Normalerweise gebe ich mir beim Packen etwas mehr Mühe, aber das hier war nach zwei  Nächten an der Weser und die Temperaturen waren morgens um 9 Uhr schon wieder bei 30 Grad ... da wollte ich nur noch nach Hause.



Aja ,nach nem heftigen Angeleinsatz vielleicht noch bei Regen habe ich danach auch immer min einen halben Tag sauber zu machen. .......nervig aber ist halt so! 

LG Michael


----------



## feederbrassen

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aja ,nach nem heftigen Angeleinsatz vielleicht noch bei Regen habe ich danach auch immer min einen halben Tag sauber zu machen. .......nervig aber ist halt so!
> 
> LG Michael


Um so mehr freut man sich wenn danach wieder alles piko Bello ist. 
Ich jedenfalls.


----------



## feederbrassen

Nur ein einziges Mal, da musste ich fluchtartig den See wegen eines Gewitter verlassen.
Da blieb selbst der Köder noch am Haken und alles wurde so in den Wagen gebracht.


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Um so mehr freut man sich wenn danach wieder alles piko Bello ist.
> Ich jedenfalls.


Richtig, aber wenn die Arbeit nicht wäre. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Seit froh das ich keine Fotos mache mit was ich teilweise zu Angeln fahre, ein 6 Tonner ist dann der kleinste.


----------



## feederbrassen

jason 1 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber wenn die Arbeit nicht wäre.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Materialpflege gehört dazu. 
Mach ich auch gerne. 
Ein mit Futter vermatschter Stock nach dem Fischen so zusammen packen ok aber beim nächsten Mal muss der sauber sein. 
Sonst kann ich mich nicht mehr an der Rute erfreuen. 
Die Augen sind sonst beleidigt und ein sauberer Blank ist was schönes.


----------



## geomas

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Zehn Pfund Porto ist natürlich eine Hausnummer ..... Vielleicht bekäme man ja eine Sammelbestellung zusammen, falls noch jemand was von Premier Floats braucht .....
> @geomas  Die Einschraubadapter habe ich da allerdings auch nicht gefunden, oder ich hab mich blöd angestellt .....
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Die Teile von Premier habe ich meisten in deutschen oder britischen Onlineshops (zusammen mit anderen Sachen) erstanden.
So ein „Threaded mal plug”* hab ich auf der floatsonline-Seite auch nicht gesehen. Die tauchen ab und an bei ebay auf.
Oder eben bei guidesnblanks .
Vielleicht haben die Rutenbau-Spezis hier ne Idee, bei welchen Rutenbau-Zubehör-Händlern man noch fündig werden könnte.

Ach ja - die Posen von Permier sind teilweise etwas dünn lackiert. Aber generell mag ich die Teile.




*) zierliches „Bölzchen” zum Einschrauben in den Gewindeendring entsprechender Ruten


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - den zahllosen Bewunderern Deines Angeljahrbuches kann ich nur heftig kopfnickend zustimmen: Hut ab vor Deiner Ausdauer und dem Einsatz, der in so einem Werk steckt!

@rutilus69 - super, Petri zu den wunderschönen Winterplötz'! Sehr schön, daß Du die Rotaugen auf so stilvolle Weise überlisten konntest.

@jason 1  und @Kochtopf - wann beginnt denn der Livestream Eures sonntäglichen Angelabenteuers?
Vormittags muß ich leider arbeiten, aber ab Mittag könnte ich mich mit nem Pils und Chips am Bildschirm breitmachen und Euer Tun aus der Ferne bewundern.
Die Daumen werden so oder so gedrückt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 und @Kochtopf - wann beginnt denn der Livestream Eures sonntäglichen Angelabenteuers?
> Vormittags muß ich leider arbeiten, aber ab Mittag könnte ich mich mit nem Pils und Chips am Bildschirm breitmachen und Euer Tun aus der Ferne bewundern.
> Die Daumen werden so oder so gedrückt


Von 9-17Uhr sind wir live im Ükel TV zu sehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Von 9-17Uhr sind wir live im Ükel TV zu sehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Prima, danke für die Info. Ich schalte dann den Zwergenland-Kanal ein.
Hoffentlich gibts keine atmosphärischen Störungen (ich meine den Empfang, nicht die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Dir und el Potto)...


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Würfel sind gefallen - ich führe Vallery, die @Minimax Mk III und als zweiten Debütanten die Middy Marginpole von @geomas ins Feld. Entweder läuft es so gut, dass ich sie probiere oder so schlecht dass es eine Verzweiflungstat wird, ich bin gespannt.

Vielen Dank Jungens, diese Ruten bedeuten mir was


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich drücke euch die Daumen @Kochtopf und @jason 1 
Gegen Mittag geht bestimmt was. 
Bin gespannt was ihr zu berichten habt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Jetzt will ich eigentlich los, meine neue 40€ Edelmatch ausprobieren, muß aber mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass mir das Futter ausgegangen ist..
Kann man in der größten Not mit ner neuen Match auch auf Streifendöbel fischen, oder bringt das so schlechtes Karma, dass ich die Rute nachher wegwerfen muß?
Ich gebe mir 2 Stunden auf Rotauge ohne Futter, danach kommt ein Wurm an die Leine.. .
So Leute - hopp hopp ans Wasser und fangt was Schönes!


----------



## Hecht100+

Streifendöbel geht immer, Rotpunktdöbel gehen auch, sogar Blech geht mit der Match. Danach bist du aber verdorben, weil du viel weiter als mit der Spinn kommst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allen die heute am Wasserfrieren, ein dickes Petri Heil.

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Berichte.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Jetzt will ich eigentlich los, meine neue 40€ Edelmatch ausprobieren, muß aber mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass mir das Futter ausgegangen ist..
> Kann man in der größten Not mit ner neuen Match auch auf Streifendöbel fischen, oder bringt das so schlechtes Karma, dass ich die Rute nachher wegwerfen muß?
> Ich gebe mir 2 Stunden auf Rotauge ohne Futter, danach kommt ein Wurm an die Leine.. .
> So Leute - hopp hopp ans Wasser und fangt was Schönes!



Zuhause findet sich doch eigentlich immer irgendwas das man zum Futter umfunktionieren könnte? 
Paniermehl ,notfalls aus alten Brötchen, Mais ,Kidneybohnen ,Erbsen, Maden hast du doch bestimmt geholt? Toastbrot, Spekulatius oder solche Dinge? 
Würde irgendwas zusammen rühren und testen? 
Petri und LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche an alle die es ans Wasser schaffen. Ich selbst bin noch unentschlossen, bzw. Finde den Gedanken im Sessel neben der Heizung zu vercastern sehr attraktiv.
@rhinefisher : Also dem Flussbarsch mit friedlichen Methoden gezielt nachzustellen, ist doch absolut statthaft und klassisch. Und heutzutage ist es ein anspruchsvolles Unterfangen, aus dem Millionenheer der hungerleider Johnny-Viereinhalbs einen stattlichen Sargent zu ziehen. Rute raus, der Spass beginnt!


----------



## rutilus69

Ich bleibe heute auch zu Hause an der warmen Heizung. Gestern war es schon kalt genug und heute sieht es noch ungemütlicher aus.
Und schließlich muss der Angelkram auch mal aufgeräumt und sauber gemacht werden.
Und dann sollte es ja auch noch eine spannende Live- Berichtserstattung von @jason 1 und @Kochtopf geben


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe heute auch zu Hause an der warmen Heizung. Gestern war es schon kalt genug und heute sieht es noch ungemütlicher aus.
> Und schließlich muss der Angelkram auch mal aufgeräumt und sauber gemacht werden.
> Und dann sollte es ja auch noch eine spannende Live- Berichtserstattung von @jason 1 und @Kochtopf geben



Ja hier ist es vom Wetter auch eher ungemütlich! 4 Grad Luftfeuchtigkeit 77% und die Ufer sehr schlammig. 
Dann kommt nach 3 Stunden Angeln auch noch 2 Stunden sauber machen. ...
Freue mich jetzt wirklich auf wärmeres Wetter! 

LG


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei uns sind es sogar 100 Prozent Luftfeuchte ... und das bei 2 Grad. Ich finde Minis Variante, in der warmen Stube zu vercastern, sehr viel attraktiver als der Gedanke, am kalten Fluss zu sitzen. Allen Ükel wünsche ich einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Hecht100+

19 Grad Raumtemperatur, unter der Decke 36 und die Sonne brennt. Ich bleib liegen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Tricast

Kommen gerade aus Bremerhaven vom Angelflohmarkt. Konnte mich gerade noch mal stark bremsen sonst hätte ich eine alte Silstar Match 4,50 m für 10,- und eine nagelneue Shimano Antares 3,90 für 100,. € mitgenommen.
Da habe ich aber noch einmal Glück gehabt.

Liebe Grüße an die Unentwegten und auch an die, die an der Heizung sitzen.
Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Kommen gerade aus Bremerhaven vom Angelflohmarkt. Konnte mich gerade noch mal stark bremsen sonst hätte ich eine alte Silstar Match 4,50 m für 10,- und eine nagelneue Shimano Antares 3,90 für 100,. € mitgenommen.
> Da habe ich aber noch einmal Glück gehabt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße an die Unentwegten und auch an die, die an der Heizung sitzen.
> Heinz




Mensch Heinz, alle Achtung vor Deiner Selbstbeherrschung! 
Nicht alle, wohl eher die wenigsten sind so „eisern” im Angesicht von echten Schnäppchen.

(bei mir ist gerade eine Shimano Perfection Rolle aus den 90ern und ne noch ältere Daiwa im Zulauf)


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich finde Minis Variante, in der warmen Stube zu vercastern, sehr viel attraktiver als der Gedanke, am kalten Fluss zu sitzen.



Noch sind die Würfel nicht gefallen. Aber es ist wirklich ein ausgesprochen trübfeuchter Tag.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Kommen gerade aus Bremerhaven vom Angelflohmarkt. Konnte mich gerade noch mal stark bremsen sonst hätte ich eine alte Silstar Match 4,50 m für 10,- und eine nagelneue Shimano Antares 3,90 für 100,. € mitgenommen.
> Da habe ich aber noch einmal Glück gehabt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße an die Unentwegten und auch an die, die an der Heizung sitzen.
> Heinz



Ein Freund von mir hat die Shimano ,sehr gute Rute ! Kostet neu um die 250 Euro .
Wenn Sie noch gut in Schuss ist, hast du ein Schnäppchen gemacht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Entschneidert sind wir schon mal. Einen Schnabeldöbel gab es auch schon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat die Shimano ,sehr gute Rute ! Kostet neu um die 250 Euro .
> Wenn Sie noch gut in Schuss ist, hast du ein Schnäppchen gemacht!
> 
> LG Michael



Hätte, Michael, hätte


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hätte, Michael, hätte



Aaaaahhhhh jaaaa sorry  
Ich hätte nicht widerstehen können  

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Entschneidert sind wir schon mal. Einen Schnabeldöbel gab es auch schon.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Petri, Petri ins Zwergenland! Euer Schnabli hat mir grad ne innerliche Wette gewonnen. Weiter so, Gruss an El Potto,
Hg
Mini


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch Petri @jason 1 und @Kochtopf !
Freut mich für Euch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Petri ins Zwergenland! Euer Schnabli hat mir grad ne innerliche Wette gewonnen. Weiter so, Gruss an El Potto,
> Hg
> Mini


Der hat auch gerade einen Schnabeldöbel gefangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein Petri nach Nordhessen! Weiter so Jungs! 
@Tricast: Da hättest Du mir ja mal Bescheid sagen können, das in BRV Flohmarkt ist! Da wäre ich glatt mitgekommen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri @jason 1 und @Kochtopf, holt noch was raus. Und schön das ihr meinen Namensfisch auch überlisten konntet.


----------



## Minimax

Jetzt sind die Würfel gefallen. Ükel sind am Wasser und fangen, was hält mich noch hier? Auf, auf, die Zeit drängt und die Sache wills.


----------



## Hering 58

@rhinefisher viel Spaß und hol was raus.Petri


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da kann ich mithalten, Tom .... ich habe gleich einen Transporter gekauft.



Und wo sitzen da die Träger für die Angelsachen....


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Entschneidert sind wir schon mal. Einen Schnabeldöbel gab es auch schon.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Na denn mal petri...


----------



## rhinefisher

So - wieder zurück vom kalten Wasser.
Es war wie immer: Kalt, windig und erfolglos - dafür wars schön schlammig.






Ach ja - die Rute ist richtig nett, da habe ich schon einige erheblich kostenintensivere Stöcke als viel schlechter empfunden.
Für mich ein echter Kauftip!


----------



## Kochtopf

Der Ükelbezirksverband Hessen Nord hat sein anfischen 2019 beendet, heraus kamen für euren alten El Potto 4 Plötzen (3 auf Made am Federkielfloß an Vallery, 1 auf Dendrostück auf Grund mit der SLB) und ein Hecht. Von letzterem wird es kein fangfoto geben weil er den Spinner leider bis zum Enddarm inhaliert hatte und schon beim Keschern blutete,  es war eine schöne und für einen Wintertag mit Eis auf Teilen des Tümpels sehr kurzweilige Angelei, Bruder @Jason wird sicher mehr dazu zu sagen haben, von mir folgt womöglich auch ein längerer Bericht, bis dahin: Yeah!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Beim Rumschauen einer Firmenwebseite (eigentlich wg. moderner Elektronik und so  ) auf dieses "Ding" hier gestoßen:
Bosch Modern Chulha (alias Ignite)





Seht ihr da wie ich einige nette Einsatzmöglichkeiten, besonders im langen Camping? Angelhütte oder Campingmobil?  

Oder auch vorbereitet fürs nächste Y2K-Event oder Eiszeit?
Richtig groß kommt z.B. am 19.01.2038 um 03-04 Uhr.

Also, macht was aus den nächsten 18 Jahren!


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Ükelbezirksverband Hessen Nord hat sein anfischen *2019* beendet....


Und was hast du den Rest des Jahres gemacht...??


----------



## rhinefisher

Herzliches Petri! Das waren vermutlich auch nicht leicht erarbeitete Fische..
Bei mir lief mal wieder nur Grundel und Hänger - dafür durfte ich dann in 90 Minuten Wasserkontakt 4x ein neues Vorfach einhängen.
Dabei habe ich schon sofort mit ner Made/Dendro Kombination konsequent an Allem vorbeigeangelt was nicht Barsch hieß - ich habe einen 7,5gr Loafer bis auf 45m duch die gesamte Buhne treiben lassen, jede Kante, jede Strömung mehrmals ausgefischt und nur ein Paar Grundeln als ich der Steinpackung zu nahe gekommen bin.
Hat mich aber auch nicht gewundert, habe ich doch schon auf dem Anmarsch ein gutes Dutzend Kormorane gesichtet und während des Angelns konnte ich einigen Vögeln dabei zuschauen, wie sie so ca. 50 - 100m vor der Strömungskannte jagden.
Egal - war ein schöner Tag, weil ja die Sonne schien.. .
Leider lässt die hohe Vogeldichte für den Sommer nichts Gutes erahnen...


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - wieder zurück vom kalten Wasser.
> Es war wie immer: Kalt, windig und erfolglos - dafür wars schön schlammig.
> Anhang anzeigen 336936
> Anhang anzeigen 336938
> Anhang anzeigen 336937
> Anhang anzeigen 336939
> 
> Ach ja - die Rute ist richtig nett, da habe ich schon einige erheblich kostenintensivere Stöcke als viel schlechter empfunden.
> Für mich ein echter Kauftip!



Im Winter kalt und schlammig finde ich schon unangenehm! 
Aber könnt ihr euch noch an den Sommer 2017 erinnern? 
Erst wochenlang Starkregen und alles überschwemmt, danach extrem schwül und warm .Hier war alles komplett verschlammt und Millionen von Stechfliegen ,kam mir vor wie am Amazonas. .......

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Ükelbezirksverband Hessen Nord hat sein anfischen 2019 beendet, heraus kamen für euren alten El Potto 4 Plötzen (3 auf Made am Federkielfloß an Vallery, 1 auf Dendrostück auf Grund mit der SLB) und ein Hecht. Von letzterem wird es kein fangfoto geben weil er den Spinner leider bis zum Enddarm inhaliert hatte und schon beim Keschern blutete,  es war eine schöne und für einen Wintertag mit Eis auf Teilen des Tümpels sehr kurzweilige Angelei, Bruder @Jason wird sicher mehr dazu zu sagen haben, von mir folgt womöglich auch ein längerer Bericht, bis dahin: Yeah!



Petri und schöner Bericht! Hast dich aber vertan ,haben 2020 ....
Freue mich schon auf weitere Berichte von Euch! 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach ja - der Kescher... .
Vor 2..3.. Wochen bin ich ja auf diesen Browning Faltkescher gestoßen, nachdem ich ja so lange gesucht habe.






Eigentlich fast genau das nachdem ich gesucht habe.
Dummerweise ist der nicht gummiert, obwohl es so in der Beschreibung stand.
Das ärgert mich einigermaßen.. .

PS: Die Stradic ist aus den 90ern und läuft und läuft und läuft....


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach ja - der Kescher... .
> Vor 2..3.. Wochen bin ich ja auf diesen Browning Faltkescher gestoßen, nachdem ich ja so lange gesucht habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 336941
> 
> 
> Eigentlich fast genau das nachdem ich gesucht habe.
> Dummerweise ist der nicht gummiert, obwohl es so in der Beschreibung stand.
> Das ärgert mich einigermaßen.. .



Das ist ärgerlich ! 
Ich benutze eigentlich auch nur noch gummiert heutzutage! 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - wieder zurück vom kalten Wasser.
> Es war wie immer: Kalt, windig und erfolglos - dafür wars schön schlammig.
> Anhang anzeigen 336936
> Anhang anzeigen 336938
> Anhang anzeigen 336937
> Anhang anzeigen 336939
> 
> Ach ja - die Rute ist richtig nett, da habe ich schon einige erheblich kostenintensivere Stöcke als viel schlechter empfunden.
> Für mich ein echter Kauftip!



Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man sehr schön wie "viel" Gepäck ich im Normalfall dabei habe - und da ist dann schon das Doppelte des Notwendigen am Mann.
Was man bezüglich Andals Frage nach Stopfen auch gut erkennt, ich stopfe tatsächlich Zewa dorthin, wo Andere feinstes Material verwenden..


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Beim Rumschauen einer Firmenwebseite (eigentlich wg. moderner Elektronik und so  ) auf dieses "Ding" hier gestoßen:
> Bosch Modern Chulha (alias Ignite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seht ihr da wie ich einige nette Einsatzmöglichkeiten, besonders im langen Camping? Angelhütte oder Campingmobil?
> 
> Oder auch vorbereitet fürs nächste Y2K-Event oder Eiszeit?
> Richtig groß kommt z.B. am 19.01.2038 um 03-04 Uhr.
> 
> Also, macht was aus den nächsten 18 Jahren!


LOL, Bosch steigt auch in das Thema ein ? Google Mal nach dem Stichwort Raketenofen, dann wirst auch einige andere Hersteller und Eigenbauten finden. Ich hab mir mal selber einen gebaut, funktioniert gut und wird fürs zünftige Freiland Gulasch verwendet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich benutze eigentlich auch nur noch gummiert heutzutage!


Ich auch für die Mitnahme, 
anderer evtl. zusätzlich als Reserve im Auto liegend, 
sofern man nicht gleich Nylon oder Grobmaschig-Fischereizeugs nutzen tut.

Das "Gummi" ist eine echter Grund für eine Umrüstung!


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich auch für die Mitnahme,
> anderer evtl. zusätzlich als Reserve im Auto liegend,
> sofern man nicht gleich Nylon oder Grobmaschig-Fischereizeugs nutzen tut.
> 
> Das "Gummi" ist eine echter Grund für eine Umrüstung!



Ja ich lager meist alles im Angelzimmer ....wenn die nicht gummiert sind braucht man ne Gasmaske 
Aber einen habe ich auch noch ohne!


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Petri und schöner Bericht! Hast dich aber vertan ,haben 2020 ....
> Freue mich schon auf weitere Berichte von Euch!
> 
> LG Michael


Nein, nein, wir kamen 2019 nur nicht dazu und haben es nachgeholt


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, nein, wir kamen 2019 nur nicht dazu und haben es nachgeholt


Achso ,sorry !
Ich vertue mich da immer zu gerne, habe jetzt im Januar schon paar mal 2019 geschrieben. ......

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Petri zu den Grundeln und toll, dass die neue Rute gefällt. Und was Dein Gepäck angeht, das ist schon beeindruckend wenig! Ich denke momentan auch noch darüber nach, wie ich mich für meine Touren an die Leine weiter verkleinern kann.

@Kochtopf und @jason 1: Auch Euch ein herzliches Petri zu den Plötzen und ihrem Fressfeind. Scheint doch mal ein gelungenes Anangeln gewesen zu sein.


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - Petri heil zu den Grundeln (und Barsch?)! Danke für Deine Einschätzung der Kogha-Peitsche, des Browning-Keschers und natürlich der Stradic.
Meine Stradic 4000 (aus „deiner Serie”) hab ich geschätzt Mitte der 90er in Berlin für 179,- DM gekauft. Meine erste richtig gute Rolle. Hab mir dann noch ne 100er dieser Serie geholt - auch die läuft heute noch.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 und @Kochtopf - also auf jeden Fall schon mal ein herzliches Petri in Eure Richtung! 
Ich freue mich schon wie Bolle auf die ausführlichen Berichte des gastgebenden Sportfischers und des Teich-Novizen.


----------



## Minimax

@Rhinefischer, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri und Respekt für die haerte Arbeit in der Kälte.
@jason 1 und @Kochtopf Ich greif jetzt schonmal mit herzlichen Petris vor, ich bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht Eurer Abenteuer!
Ihr zwei seid ein leuchtendes Vorbild an so einem kalten Tag, und daher spielte auch bei mir die Zweizahl ne Gewisse Rolle: Zwei Grad, Zwei Stellen, Zwei Stunden, Zwei Bisse - aber nur Ein Fisch,  dafür ein besonders hübscher- habe leider kein präsentables Bild (vgl. Laabertrööt) aber ich bin sehr zufrieden für den kurzen, grauen Tag. Es lohnt sich also immer ans Wasser zu fahren, wie klein die Cnance auch sein mag.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Es scheint der große Ruten - Kaputt - geh - Monat zu sein! 
Kotz !


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Es scheint der große Ruten - Kaputt - geh - Monat zu sein!



Oh, das tut mir leid- aber wenns direkt am Ring gebrochen ist, dann reicht ne Nadel ein Feuerzeug und etwas heisskleber und das böse Aua ist im Nu wieder gut.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das tut mir leid- aber wenns direkt am Ring gebrochen ist, dann reicht ne Nadel ein Feuerzeug und etwas heisskleber und das böse Aua ist im Nu wieder gut.


Ja hatte ich schon versucht, leider nicht geklappt. .....hab gerade einen neuen Spitzenring bestellt .....ist ja zum Glück kein großes Problem !
Trotzdem ärgerlich. ......naja 

LG und Danke Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

So'n Spitzenring ist ja schnell aufgeklebt, Micha. 

Petri Heil schonmal allen Fängern des heutigen Tages.

Ich warte schon ganz gespannt auf die Berichte von tobenden Wassermonstern, zerfetzten Schnüren, gebrochenen Ruten und verschlammten, abgekämpften Angelhelden.


----------



## rutilus69

Ein herzhaftes Petri an alle, die heute dem grauen Wetter getrotzt haben!


----------



## geomas

Petri zum bulligen Chub, lieber @Minimax  und danke für die mutmachenden Worte.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Minimax, zum nasskaltgrauen Sonntagsdöbel. Auch wenn mit Blick auf die Zahl der gefangen Döbel, Professor Chub, pardon, Prfessor Tinca der unbestrittene Döbelkönig ist, beeindruckt mich auch Deine Kontinuität, mit der Du die Fische ans Dein Vorfach zauberst.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Euren Zuspruch. aber lassen wir die Chubs, ich hab so eine Ahnung, dass heut der Ükel im Zeichen einer anderen Fischart stehen wird...


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch Petri @Minimax !

Man muss schon sagen, diesen Winter ist ja einiges gefangen worden!  Hier kommen so oft Fangmeldungen ,da muss man aufpassen das man Sie nicht überliest 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Du hast telefoniert! Komm Mini, lass uns hier nicht ahnungslos warten .., ja das wäre nicht fair, ich weiß. Also @jason 1, spann uns nicht so lange auf die Folter.


----------



## Jason

Um 9:00Uhr habe wir uns am Rand des Ortes, wo sich die wunderschönen Teiche befinden, getroffen. Nach einer herzlichen Begrüßung haben wir auch gleich unser Gepäck geschnappt und wanderten in Richtung Angelparadies. Nach 15 Minuten waren wir angekommen und der Fußmarsch verhalf mir zu warmen Füßen.
Schon von weiten konnten wir erkennen, dass sich eine dünne Eisschicht auf der Wasseroberfläche von großen Teich gebildet hatte.
Mittig am Rand war eine freie Stelle von ca. 10qm eisfrei und logischer Weise am Einlauf. Dort waren es so ca. 20% der Gesamtfläche vom Teich eisfrei. Leider standen die wenigen Bäume, die es da gibt genau beim Einlauf. Für einen Mann hat der Platz gereicht. Deshalb mussten wir getrennt angeln. Ich beim Einlauf und Sir Alex an der anderen Stelle.
Wie immer erstmal Futter ins Wasser befördert und meine Posenrute startklar gemacht. Es hat auch gar nicht lange gedauert und ich hatte 2 Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Ich fischte mit Made auf einen 16er Haken und habe beschlossen, falls noch mehr Fehlbisse kommen sollten wird auf 18er Hakengröße gewechselt. Aber es dauerte nicht all zulange und ich konnte meine erste Plötze landen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im allgemeinen lief es zäh. Man bedenkt die Jahreszeit und wir hatten während des gesamten Ansitz ca.Null Grad. Es folgten bei mir noch 3 oder 4 Plötzen, mit denen ich echt zufrieden war.








Der kleine Teich war komplett zugefroren, so das da kein angeln möglich war. Und auch diese kleine Hütte möchte ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten. Falls mal ein dicker Schauer kommt, kann man sich dort unterstellen.




El Potto an seiner Eisfreier Stelle.
Nun harten wir schon ein Weile aus und @Kochtopf konnte auch seine ersten Fische fangen. Wir riefen uns immer gegenseitig zu: Fisch, und es hallte immer ein Petri zurück.
Das Spinnfischen war auch hochinteressant. Bei meinem 3. Wurf stieg ein Schnabeldöbel kurz vorm Ufer aus. Aber nach ein paar würfen hatte ich ihn dann.




66cm.
Zwischendurch krachte es auch bei meinem Kollegen. Ich glaube direkt nach dem 2. Wurf.
Wir waren glücklich und zufrieden und auch ein wenig durchgefroren. Eine kleine Fritte von ca. 40cm konnte ich noch verhaften und wir packten nach 4 Stunden zusammen. Ein gelungener Angeltag, würde ich sagen.









Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Um 9:00Uhr habe wir uns am Rand des Ortes, wo sich die wunderschönen Teiche befinden, getroffen. Nach einer herzlichen Begrüßung haben wir auch gleich unser Gepäck geschnappt und wanderten in Richtung Angelparadies. Nach 15 Minuten waren wir angekommen und der Fußmarsch verhalf mir zu warmen Füßen.
> Schon von weiten konnten wir erkennen, dass sich eine dünne Eisschicht auf der Wasseroberfläche von großen Teich gebildet hatte.
> Mittig am Rand war eine freie Stelle von ca. 10qm eisfrei und logischer Weise am Einlauf. Dort waren es so ca. 20% der Gesamtfläche vom Teich eisfrei. Leider standen die wenigen Bäume, die es da gibt genau beim Einlauf. Für einen Mann hat der Platz gereicht. Deshalb mussten wir getrennt angeln. Ich beim Einlauf und Sir Alex an der anderen Stelle.
> Wie immer erstmal Futter ins Wasser befördert und meine Posenrute startklar gemacht. Es hat auch gar nicht lange gedauert und ich hatte 2 Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Ich fischte mit Made auf einen 16er Haken und habe beschlossen, falls noch mehr Fehlbisse kommen sollten wird auf 18er Hakengröße gewechselt. Aber es dauerte nicht all zulange und ich konnte meine erste Plötze landen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im allgemeinen lief es zäh. Man bedenkt die Jahreszeit und wir hatten während des gesamten Ansitz ca.Null Grad. Es folgten bei mir noch 3 oder 4 Plötzen, mit denen ich echt zufrieden war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der kleine Teich war komplett zugefroren, so das da kein angeln möglich war. Und auch diese kleine Hütte möchte ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten. Falls mal ein dicker Schauer kommt, kann man sich dort unterstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Potto an seiner Eisfreier Stelle.
> Nun harten wir schon ein Weile aus und @Kochtopf konnte auch seine ersten Fische fangen. Wir riefen uns immer gegenseitig zu: Fisch, und es hallte immer ein Petri zurück.
> Das Spinnfischen war auch hochinteressant. Bei meinem 3. Wurf stieg ein Schnabeldöbel kurz vorm Ufer aus. Aber nach ein paar würfen hatte ich ihn dann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66cm.
> Zwischendurch krachte es auch bei meinem Kollegen. Ich glaube direkt nach dem 2. Wurf.
> Wir waren glücklich und zufrieden und auch ein wenig durchgefroren. Eine kleine Fritte von ca. 40cm konnte ich noch verhaften und wir packten nach 4 Stunden zusammen. Ein gelungener Angeltag, würde ich sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos!  Wie immer!  Das Gewässer finde ich auch sehr schön! 
Dickes Petri nochmal für euch Beide! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Was ich überhaupt nicht erwähnt hatte war, dass ich die Einweihung von meiner Pin gelassen habe. Es war an der Stelle einfach nicht genug Platz. Das war mir zu heikel. Pinneuling und keinen Platz, das geht gar nicht. Da werde ich eine bessere Gelegenheit abwarten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri an die Regionalgruppe Nordhessen. Schöne Plötzen, die ihr da an diesem kalten Tag landen konntet. Petri natürlich auch zu den Hechten! 
Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos. Ist ja wirklich ein Kleinod,Dein versteckter Teich, @jason 1. Was wird da erst gehen, wenn das Wasser wieder wärmer ist. Ich könnte mit einen ganz guten Karpfen und Schleienbestand vorstellen. Du wirst uns hoffentlich auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an @Kochtopf und @jason 1 und danke für eure Berichte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein toller Bericht @jason 1 !
Petri Heil euch beiden!

Ich bin neugierig was da im Frühjahr/Sommer wohl so alles beißt?


----------



## geomas

Zwei sehr laute Petris in Richtung Zwergenland! Danke für den so schön verfaßten Bericht und die prima Fotos, @jason 1 !
Da waren die Bedingungen ja absolut grenzwertig - schön, daß Ihr Euch nicht habt unterkriegen lassen und die französische Fahne den Franzosen gelassen habt.
Im Frühjahr ist es sicher traumhaft, dort zu angeln - also macht besser schon mal ein paar Termine klar!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri an die Regionalgruppe Nordhessen. Schöne Plötzen, die ihr da an diesem kalten Tag landen konntet. Petri natürlich auch zu den Hechten!
> Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos. Ist ja wirklich ein Kleinod,Dein versteckter Teich, @jason 1. Was wird da erst gehen, wenn das Wasser wieder wärmer ist. Ich könnte mit einen ganz guten Karpfen und Schleienbestand vorstellen. Du wirst uns hoffentlich auf dem Laufenden halten.


Da kannst du sicher sein lieber Stephan. Selbstverständlich halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden. Und natürlich auch @Kochtopf . Der fährt auch nur 20 Min. bis dort hin. Wir vermuten auch einen Schleienbesatz. Aber um das heraus zu finden muss es wärmer werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da kannst du sicher sein lieber Stephan. Selbstverständlich halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden. Und natürlich auch @Kochtopf . Der fährt auch nur 20 Min. bis dort hin. Wir vermuten auch einen Schleienbesatz. Aber um das heraus zu finden muss es wärmer werden.
> 
> Gruß Jason



In der Regel wirst du es im Frühjahr schnell an der Oberfläche sehen können ob da ganz viele Blubberbläschen aufsteigen ,Schleien gründeln beim Fressen; bedeutet Sie machen Kopfstand und wühlen im Boden rum !
( die meisten hier wissen das natürlich )
Dabei steigen dann ganz viele kleine Blasen auf .
Ich füttere dann gerne mit Misstwürmern sammt Erde an !
Dann weißt Du schnell Bescheid!
Das Gewässer sieht für mich auch soo aus, als ob es Tincas beherbergt ....
Ist einfach ein toller Fisch ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Den genauen Inhalt der Weiher wird nur die intensivere Angelei offenbaren - was für ein unmenschliches Schicksal!


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das Gewässer sieht für mich auch soo aus, als ob es Tincas beherbergt ....
> Ist einfach ein toller Fisch !


Ich habe es schon mehrfach erwähnt und tue es noch mal. Die Tinca tinca ist für mich bildlich der schönste Friedfisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon mehrfach erwähnt und tue es noch mal. Die Tinca tinca ist für mich bildlich der schönste Friedfisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich finde die auch wunderschön! 
Muss aber sagen Karpfen haben auch was 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank @jason 1 für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Photos, und Dir und @Kochtopf nochmal ein kräftiges Petri. Das Gewässer ist in mancherlei Hinsicht interessant. Ich möchte nochmal die Aufmerksamkeit auf den offenbar hohen Hechtbestand lenken. Ihr hattet heute drei, und vielleicht sogar 4, wenn der abgekommene Fisch ein anderer als der daraufhin Gefangene war. Das letzte mal hattest Du einen auf Made (vmtl. Fehlbiss während einer Plötzenattacke?) Und mglwse. Eine Attacke auf Deine Pose. Man setze das in Bezug auf die Geringe Grösse des Gewässers.
Falls also der Hechtbestand und ihre Beissfeudigkeit tatsächlich so gross sind, wie es den Anschein hat, dann lässt das sehr interessante Spekulationen hinsichtlich des Friedfischbestandes  und auch des Angeldrucks zu. Der Teich ist glaube ich ein Hauptgewinn.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich finde die auch wunderschön!
> Muss aber sagen Karpfen haben auch was
> 
> LG Michael


Die haben alle einen Rüssel. Schleie ist meiner Ansicht hübscher.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich hab aktuell keine Ahnung, ob ich in diesem Jahr wieder ernsthaft auf Schleien angeln sollte, denn 2019 wird diesbezüglich wohl kaum zu toppen sein.

Rotfedern, aber auch Plötz aus „moorigen” Gewässern können ebenfalls wunderschön sein. In Gewässern mit grünlichem Wasser und eher sandigem Grund sehen viele Fischarten leider fahl aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon mehrfach erwähnt und tue es noch mal. Die Tinca tinca ist für mich bildlich der schönste Friedfisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Oder die Rotfeder - einer von Beiden wird es sein..


----------



## Andal

# Schleien ... Bestandserfassung...

Ich würde dort zum zeitigen Frühjahr einen, plus einen weiteren Futterplatz einrichten. Sehr sparsam, aber kontinuierlich und vor allem ufernah und an Stellen, auf die gewöhnlich der Wind steht. An Gerät käme mir leichtes Karpfengeschirr der 1,5-2,0 lbs. Klasse zum Einsatz. 25-30 cm Geflechtvorfächer mit 1ß lbs. und maximal 10er Haken. Als Köder grundsätzlich das gleiche, wie als Futter. Höchstens 12 mm große Pellets, sinkende Boilies und vielleicht etwas an Partikeln. So groß scheinen die Weiher ja nicht zu sein, dass man dort nicht aus geschütztem Abstand anwerfen könnte, ohne besonderen Argwohn zu erregen.

Dort sind mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Karpfen zu Hause. Denen wird man mit o.a. Gerät durchaus Herr und die kleineren Spezies haben mit solchen Ködern und Montagen auch kein Problem. So sollte am schnellsten und sichersten zu ermitteln sein, was dort lebt. Später kann man, nach Gusto, immer noch zu speziellen Methoden greifen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> # Schleien ... Bestandserfassung...
> 
> Ich würde dort zum zeitigen Frühjahr einen, plus einen weiteren Futterplatz einrichten. Sehr sparsam, aber kontinuierlich und vor allem ufernah und an Stellen, auf die gewöhnlich der Wind steht. An Gerät käme mir leichtes Karpfengeschirr der 1,5-2,0 lbs. Klasse zum Einsatz. 25-30 cm Geflechtvorfächer mit 1ß lbs. und maximal 10er Haken. Als Köder grundsätzlich das gleiche, wie als Futter. Höchstens 12 mm große Pellets, sinkende Boilies und vielleicht etwas an Partikeln. So groß scheinen die Weiher ja nicht zu sein, dass man dort nicht aus geschütztem Abstand anwerfen könnte, ohne besonderen Argwohn zu erregen.
> 
> Dort sind mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Karpfen zu Hause. Denen wird man mit o.a. Gerät durchaus Herr und die kleineren Spezies haben mit solchen Ködern und Montagen auch kein Problem. So sollte am schnellsten und sichersten zu ermitteln sein, was dort lebt. Später kann man, nach Gusto, immer noch zu speziellen Methoden greifen.



Guter Beitrag! 
Du hast absolut Recht! Erstmals die Karpfen abchecken .....
Danach kann man immer noch speziell werden! Mit Bodenraster oder sonstwas!

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank @jason 1 für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Photos, und Dir und @Kochtopf nochmal ein kräftiges Petri. Das Gewässer ist in mancherlei Hinsicht interessant. Ich möchte nochmal die Aufmerksamkeit auf den offenbar hohen Hechtbestand lenken. Ihr hattet heute drei, und vielleicht sogar 4, wenn der abgekommene Fisch ein anderer als der daraufhin Gefangene war. Das letzte mal hattest Du einen auf Made (vmtl. Fehlbiss während einer Plötzenattacke?) Und mglwse. Eine Attacke auf Deine Pose. Man setze das in Bezug auf die Geringe Grösse des Gewässers.
> Falls also der Hechtbestand und ihre Beissfeudigkeit tatsächlich so gross sind, wie es den Anschein hat, dann lässt das sehr interessante Spekulationen hinsichtlich des Friedfischbestandes  und auch des Angeldrucks zu. Der Teich ist glaube ich ein Hauptgewinn.
> Hg
> Minimax


Lieber Mini, erstmal ein herzliches Petri in Richtung Berlin. Der Erfolg sei dir gegönnt. 
Um auf den Hechtbestand zu kommen. Das ist schon der Wahnsinn, was dort abgeht mit den Schnabeltieren. Jeder Schuss ein Treffer. Kann man fast so sagen. Wie gesagt, ich kenne das Gewässer noch nicht so lange, und war jetzt erst zweimal dort zum angeln. Meine Vermutung besteht darin, dass dort schon lange nicht mehr geangelt wurde. Die Hechte konnten sich in Ruhe fortpflanzen. Normalerweise müssten einige entnommen werden, um ein geregeltes 
Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Ich lasse die Kumpels jetzt erstmal in Ruhe. Sie sind schon im Laichgeschäft. 
Klärende Gespräche sind dringend notwendig, um zu erfahren, was da in der letzten Zeit gelaufen ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ich befürchte bei diesen Weihern, wenn schon die Weissfische im Winter recht arglos beissen, dass sie dort bei höheren Wassertemperaturen zu einer gewissen "Plage" werden könnten.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ich befürchte bei diesen Weihern, wenn schon die Weissfische im Winter recht arglos beissen, dass sie dort bei höheren Wassertemperaturen zu einer gewissen "Plage" werden könnten.


Dann habe ich im Sommer den Setzkescher Ruchzuck voll. Eine Fischsuppe ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Allerdings ist der Weissfischbestand nicht von schlechten Eltern, wenn ich mir Karpfenmastanstalten wie den Franziskussee anschaue, der einen guten Hecht und Großkarpfenbestand aber dafür nur ungerne Weissfische hergibt, glaube ich dass es eher keine Karpfen gibt, bzw dass sie einfach irgendwann ohne nachbesatz ausgestorben sind und somit die Rotaugen keine gewichtige Nahrungskonkurrenz haben und sich munter fortpflanzen konnten.
Der Weiher weisst Anzeichen von einer Badewannenstruktur auf, an beiden Plätzen betrug die Tiefe, auch 5-6 m draußen, um die zwei Meter. Schleien könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Vielleicht auch den K-Fisch.

Ich bin unserem @jason 1 sehr dankbar für diese Gelegenheit. Zu dem Hecht (sic!) will ich kurz erläutern: ich bekam einige Zupfer auf Made und versemmelte sie als plötzlich Ruhe einkehrte und ich eine kleine bugwelle erkennen konnte.





Nicht auf meinem Futterplatz!

Pose und Grundrute raus, meine feinsinnige eingekürzte Shimano Catana XH (nur echt ohne Spitzenring für das gewisse Brett) mit 18er Geflecht und 12kg Stahlvorfach und vormontiertem Spinner ~Maps 5er Größe ausgepackt und losgelegt. Aufgrund der Bedingungen (es waren mehr als zehn Quadratmeter eisfrei, ich wäre sonst recht dämlich gewesen) machte ich die Bremse möglichst zu und legte den Kescher bereit. Beim ersten geglückten Wurf gab es einen Nachläufer von umme 70cm der jedoch beleidigt abdrehte und beim zweiten knallte dann ein munterer und zorniger Fisch auf den Köder und war relativ schnell im Sack, Köder entfernen und zurück, mit knapp 60 zu klein... doch halt! Der arme hatte den Spinner tief inhaliert und blutete bereits, also habe ich das getan was notwendig war.
Ich wollte ihn eigentlich nur vom Futterplatz holen, was mir ziemlich nachhaltig gelungen ist, leider.
Drei Plötzen, alle bisschen kleiner als die erste, folgten noch. Für den Januar eine wundervolle kurzweilige Angelei mit schönster ükelkameradschaft.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ich befürchte bei diesen Weihern, wenn schon die Weissfische im Winter recht arglos beissen, dass sie dort bei höheren Wassertemperaturen zu einer gewissen "Plage" werden könnten.


Das wird auch ein Grund sein, warum der Esox sich dort gut vermehret. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hallo Ükelz !

Eins mal direkt vorweg : Ihr seid es selbst schuld, ihr habt mich schließlich angefixt !!!!!!

Aber erst mal alles auf Anfang ..... Zunächst muß ich mich mal outen ........ Ich angle jetzt seit fast fünfzig Jahren, habe aber weder gezielt auf Döbel noch jemals mit Brotflocke gefischt !! Döbel waren meist nur lästiger Beifang beim Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch oder beim Fliegenfischen. Der Bestand in unserem Flüsschen ist allerdings recht ordentlich.
So reifte in den letzten Tagen der Plan für einen Erstversuch in mir, zwei Swims hatte ich schon ausgewählt, mußte nur noch das Wetter passen. Für heute Nachmittag waren zwei bis drei Sonnenstunden gemeldet, und wirklich, pünktlich zum Mittagessen zeigte sich langsam die Sonne. Temperatur 6 Grad, leichter Wind. Schnell das Stalkertackle ins Auto und ab zum ersten Swim. Fehlanzeige, besetzt !!! Kurzer Smalltalk mit den Jungs, die saßen da seit 10 Uhr mit der feeder, Mais und Made als Köder und hatten in mehr als drei Stunden nicht einen Biss !! Naja, beste Voraussetzungen also ........
Zurück ins Auto und ab zu Swim zwei, der war Petrus sei Dank frei. Optisch sah das auf jeden Fall nach Döbelland aus, ein ruhiges Kehrwasser am Rand einer recht harten Strömung, Wassertiefe 80 - 100 cm, glasklar mit hartem Kiesboden.




Das Setup bestand aus der alten Cormoran Swing King in 270cm, meiner geliebten Ryobi Zauber 1000, 18er Tubertini Hauptschnur, 10 Gramm Birnenblei frei auf der Hauptschnur und einem blauen Forellenhaken von Owner in Größe 4, dessen 30er Vorfach hatte ich allerdings durch ein 20er ersetzt, ca. 60cm lang.
Stuhl positioniert, Bankstick, nein, Stormpole in die Erde, eine Monsterflocke angeködert und raus mit der Montage, moralisch schon darauf eingestellt, das jetzt das große Warten beginnt ...... 
Die Montage lag noch keine 20 Sekunden, da gab es den ersten ziemlich ruppigen Biss, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt und läuft sofort in die Bremse Richtung Strömung. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, das die Scheiß-Satzer schon aktiv sind, denke ich mir. Der Drill geht weiter, immer wieder in die Bremse, die Einstellung hab ich beibehalten, wenns zu nah an die Strömung ging mit dem Finger auf der Spulenkante ein wenig Mehrdruck aufgebaut, dabei ging die parabolische Rute voll durch bis ins Handteil, ohne das ich je die Kontrolle verloren hätte.
Nach gefühlten 3 Minuten Drill habe ich dann zum ersten Mal die Rückenflosse gesehen, mmmhhhhhhh, das ist alles, aber kein Karpfen !! Der Fisch sieht mich zum ersten Mal und legt sofort wieder einen Full Run über 10 Meter hin, wieder rangeholt und dann war er auch schnell im Kescher.
	

		
			
		

		
	





57cm, der Hammer !!! Rute beködert, nächster Wurf . Eine Minute später der nächste Biss, Anschlag, sitzt !
	

		
			
		

		
	





53cm, ich dreh am Rad !!!
Und so ging das munter weiter !!!!! Jeder Wurf ein Biss, und ich habe keinen versemmelt !




61cm




knapp 50cm
Danach hab ich keine Fotos mehr gemacht, weil die Bedienung des Handys immer schwieriger wurde, durch die schleimigen Finger hat der Fingerabdrucksensor irgendwie nicht mehr funktioniert . 
Fazit : 90 Minuten netto geangelt, 11 Döbel zwischen 40 und 63 cm !!!!!!!


tight lines
Tom

p.s. : @Professor Tinca  Zieh dich warm an, es ist ein neuer Sheriff in der Stadt !!!


----------



## Waller Michel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hallo Ükelz !
> 
> Eins mal direkt vorweg : Ihr seid es selbst schuld, ihr habt mich schließlich angefixt !!!!!!
> 
> Aber erst mal alles auf Anfang ..... Zunächst muß ich mich mal outen ........ Ich angle jetzt seit fast fünfzig Jahren, habe aber weder gezielt auf Döbel noch jemals mit Brotflocke gefischt !! Döbel waren meist nur lästiger Beifang beim Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch oder beim Fliegenfischen. Der Bestand in unserem Flüsschen ist allerdings recht ordentlich.
> So reifte in den letzten Tagen der Plan für einen Erstversuch in mir, zwei Swims hatte ich schon ausgewählt, mußte nur noch das Wetter passen. Für heute Nachmittag waren zwei bis drei Sonnenstunden gemeldet, und wirklich, pünktlich zum Mittagessen zeigte sich langsam die Sonne. Temperatur 6 Grad, leichter Wind. Schnell das Stalkertackle ins Auto und ab zum ersten Swim. Fehlanzeige, besetzt !!! Kurzer Smalltalk mit den Jungs, die saßen da seit 10 Uhr mit der feeder, Mais und Made als Köder und hatten in mehr als drei Stunden nicht einen Biss !! Naja, beste Voraussetzungen also ........
> Zurück ins Auto und ab zu Swim zwei, der war Petrus sei Dank frei. Optisch sah das auf jeden Fall nach Döbelland aus, ein ruhiges Kehrwasser am Rand einer recht harten Strömung, Wassertiefe 80 - 100 cm, glasklar mit hartem Kiesboden.
> Anhang anzeigen 336954
> 
> Das Setup bestand aus der alten Cormoran Swing King in 270cm, meiner geliebten Ryobi Zauber 1000, 18er Tubertini Hauptschnur, 10 Gramm Birnenblei frei auf der Hauptschnur und einem blauen Forellenhaken von Owner in Größe 4, dessen 30er Vorfach hatte ich allerdings durch ein 20er ersetzt, ca. 60cm lang.
> Stuhl positioniert, Bankstick, nein, Stormpole in die Erde, eine Monsterflocke angeködert und raus mit der Montage, moralisch schon darauf eingestellt, das jetzt das große Warten beginnt ......
> Die Montage lag noch keine 20 Sekunden, da gab es den ersten ziemlich ruppigen Biss, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt und läuft sofort in die Bremse Richtung Strömung. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, das die Scheiß-Satzer schon aktiv sind, denke ich mir. Der Drill geht weiter, immer wieder in die Bremse, die Einstellung hab ich beibehalten, wenns zu nah an die Strömung ging mit dem Finger auf der Spulenkante ein wenig Mehrdruck aufgebaut, dabei ging die parabolische Rute voll durch bis ins Handteil, ohne das ich je die Kontrolle verloren hätte.
> Nach gefühlten 3 Minuten Drill habe ich dann zum ersten Mal die Rückenflosse gesehen, mmmhhhhhhh, das ist alles, aber kein Karpfen !! Der Fisch sieht mich zum ersten Mal und legt sofort wieder einen Full Run über 10 Meter hin, wieder rangeholt und dann war er auch schnell im Kescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336955
> 
> 57cm, der Hammer !!! Rute beködert, nächster Wurf . Eine Minute später der nächste Biss, Anschlag, sitzt !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336957
> 
> 53cm, ich dreh am Rad !!!
> Und so ging das munter weiter !!!!! Jeder Wurf ein Biss, und ich habe keinen versemmelt !
> Anhang anzeigen 336958
> 
> 61cm
> Anhang anzeigen 336959
> 
> knapp 50cm
> Danach hab ich keine Fotos mehr gemacht, weil die Bedienung des Handys immer schwieriger wurde, durch die schleimigen Finger hat der Fingerabdrucksensor irgendwie nicht mehr funktioniert .
> Fazit : 90 Minuten netto geangelt, 11 Döbel zwischen 40 und 63 cm !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom
> 
> p.s. : @Professor Tinca  Zieh dich warm an, es ist ein neuer Sheriff in der Stadt !!!


Schöner Bericht und natürlich Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Eieieiei!!

Erstmal danke für den super Bericht und nochmals ein herzliches Petri in Richtung el Potto! Das wird ja richtig spannend, was die Teiche noch zu offenbaren haben...

...und...

Ja mach uns allen nur den Maßstab für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag kaputt, Herr Cyprinussowieso! 
Da haste die Latte jetzt so hoch gelegt, daß ich erhobenen Hauptes drunter durchschreiten kann ;-)

Haha, klar - ein sehr herzliches Petri auch in Deine Richtung.


----------



## Jason

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> p.s. : @Professor Tinca Zieh dich warm an, es ist ein neuer Sheriff in der Stadt !!!


Sehr schöner bebilderter Bericht. Jetzt hat unser Prof eine  Aufgabe. Aber nein, angeln ist Leidenschaft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Fazit : 90 Minuten netto geangelt, 11 Döbel zwischen 40 und 63 cm !!!!!!!




Siehste, Riesenflocke geht gut auf Döbel wenn se da sind.
Aber die Durchschnittsgröße ist ja der Hammer! 
Ü50er gibt es an meinem kleinen Flüsschen hier ja noch regelmäßig aber Ü60er nur alle paar Jahre mal.

Fettes Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner bebilderter Bericht. Jetzt hat unser Prof eine  Aufgabe. Aber nein, angeln ist Leidenschaft.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das glaube ich auch!
Entweder hat man den Virus  schon ganz früh bekommen oder gar nicht?
Habe nur ganz selten Menschen kennen gelernt, die später nochmal mit Angeln angefangen haben!

LG Michael


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Tja , so kanns gehen ..... Innerlich hatte ich mich vor dem Fischen schon auf eine Nullrunde oder vielleicht einen Mitleidsfisch eingestellt ..........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Habe nur ganz selten Menschen kennen gelernt, die späte nochmal mit Angeln angefangen haben!


Gar keine Frage. Die habe was grundsätzlich was falsch gemacht. *Angeln ist Geil.*

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Mann o Mann, unter dieser Messlatte kommt man ja mit der ausgezogen Stellfischrute kaum drunter her. Dickes dickes Petri und Danke für den schönen Bericht @cyprinusbarbus


----------



## Andal

Das Obst aus des Nachbars Garten ist immer besser, als das eigene!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mein Gott, das ist schon der Hammer, @cyprinusbarbus! Petri zu den Döbeln. Ne beeindruckende Strecke, die Du da hingelegt hast.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

und was zeigt uns das Ganze :  Man wird alt wie ne Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu !!!!

Ein herzliches Danke an alle, die meinen Beitrag so wohlwollend kommentiert haben !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Einfach nur den "Bundesangelschein auf Lebenszeit" - dort angeln zu dürfen, wo es mir grad einfällt - für jeden Schluck Wasser im Bundesgebiet. Das würde mir schon reichen!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Siehste, Riesenflocke geht gut auf Döbel wenn se da sind.
> Aber die Durchschnittsgröße ist ja der Hammer!
> Ü50er gibt es an meinem kleinen Flüsschen hier ja noch regelmäßig aber Ü60er nur alle paar Jahre mal.
> 
> Fettes Petri Heil!!!


Du zeigst Respekt. Sehr sportlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du zeigst Respekt. Sehr sportlich.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Natürlich.
So eine Strecke Döbel ist absolut bewundernswert!!!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Euren Zuspruch. aber lassen wir die Chubs, ich hab so eine Ahnung, dass heut der Ükel im Zeichen einer anderen Fischart stehen wird...


Ja, ich habe gesündigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Es war ein schöner Angel Tag, gar keine Frage. Aber ich frage mich gerade, wann komme ich wieder ans Wasser? Wird wohl ein wenig dauern bis dahin. Hoffentlich fang ich nicht an zu zittern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason, da der Teich ja nicht so weit weg ist: vielleicht kannst Du eine ganz einfache, minimalistische Angelausrüstung zusammenstellen für unerwartete Zeitfenster. Als Köder könnten Brot, Mais oder Teig herhalten.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ]
> Nicht auf meinem Futterplatz!
> 
> 
> 
> Für den Januar eine wundervolle kurzweilige Angelei mit schönster ükelkameradschaft.



Yo, el Potto,
Auch Dir mein Lieber vielen lieben Dank für Deinen Bericht und die Fotos- ich bebeide Euch richtig um die shcöne gemeinsame Ükelei.
Tja, und der Hecht, herrjemineh, es war dein Rasen, und Deine Plötzen, und du hast es im Guten versucht, aber offenbar dachte der Punk heute sei sein *Glückstag*.
Und ganz herzliches Dankeschön das Du die SLB benutzt hast und sie zum Fisch geführt hast. Ich weiss, sie ist bei Dir in guten Händen.
Tolle Ükelei der Sektion Hessen-Nord, das Spitzenspiel des Wochenendes, wenn ihr mich fragt ,
hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Angesichts der dicken Döbel bin ich auch schon wieder juckig: pfff, ungemütliches, aber immerhin zunächst frostfreies Wetter prophezeien die „Experten” der einschlägigen Wetterseiten im www. . Mal sehen, ob sich ein Zeitfenster bei brauchbarem Wetter offenbart.


----------



## Minimax

@cyprinusbarbus Donnerwetter, das ist eine beeindruckende Strecke, und was für prächtige Fische! Herzliches Petri dazu- Sherriffs haben wir hier zwar keine, aber dafür gibt s umso mehr Player in der Stadt.  , Ehre wem Ehre gebührt! 
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Jason, da der Teich ja nicht so weit weg ist: vielleicht kannst Du eine ganz einfache, minimalistische Angelausrüstung zusammenstellen für unerwartete Zeitfenster. Als Köder könnten Brot, Mais oder Teig herhalten.


Eine 10 ft. Rute mit einer vorgiving playing action, nebst passender Rolle mit 25er Mono, diverse Vorfachschnüre, ein paar Wirbel, Haken und etwas Blei... das passt immer und hat Platz "in der kleinsten Hütte"!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> .
> Und ganz herzliches Dankeschön das Du die SLB benutzt hast und sie zum Fisch geführt hast. Ich weiss, sie ist bei Dir in guten Händen.


Ich konnte sogar dem Drang widerstehen, sie mit einem Glöckchen zu versehen.
Was mir seit ich sie damals das erste mal in der Hand hielt in den Sinn kam und mich nie losgelassen hat - das Mädchen braucht nen Gewindeeindring. Sie zeigt Bisse schon sehr gut an, aber wahlweise Zitterspitzen oder Swing Tips anbringen zu können würde ihr sehr zu pass kommen. IMHO eine hervorragende Grundrute, sehr feinfühlig, heuer gefischt mit 1SGG am  festen Paternoster, leider einen deutlichen Biss versemmelt aber immerhin keinen Neutacklefluch aufkommen lassen ^^


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Jason, da der Teich ja nicht so weit weg ist: vielleicht kannst Du eine ganz einfache, minimalistische Angelausrüstung zusammenstellen für unerwartete Zeitfenster. Als Köder könnten Brot, Mais oder Teig herhalten.



Das ist wirklich kein Fehler !
Ich hab auch immer im Auto einen Rucksack mit 2 Teleruten ,nem Kescher und einer kleinen Tackelbox .....ist zwar nix dolles aber besser als nichts dabei haben. 
Ne Dose Maden hat man schnell mal geholt und eine Dose Mais hab ich auch immer im Rucksack. ...
Bisschen Toastbrot bekommt man auf die schnelle bei jedem Supermarkt. 

Gerade an den unerwarteten Angeltagen mit dieser zweit oder drittklassigen Ausrüstung, habe ich schon tolle Fische gefangen und viel Spaß gehabt! 


LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich konnte sogar dem Drang widerstehen, sie mit einem Glöckchen zu versehen.
> Was mir seit ich sie damals das erste mal in der Hand hielt in den Sinn kam und mich nie losgelassen hat - das Mädchen braucht nen Gewindeeindring. Sie zeigt Bisse schon sehr gut an, aber wahlweise Zitterspitzen oder Swing Tips anbringen zu können würde ihr sehr zu pass kommen. IMHO eine hervorragende Grundrute, sehr feinfühlig, heuer gefischt mit 1SGG am  festen Paternoster, leider einen deutlichen Biss versemmelt aber immerhin keinen Neutacklefluch aufkommen lassen ^^



Ich glaube ja, sie ist für Spitzen zu wabbeli- ahem zu _kinky, _aber wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen tausch ich gerne den Spitzenring aus mit ner passenden Wicklung. Ich glaube ich habe sogar nen passenden Gewindering (wollt ich nämlich mal machen). Aber bitte, bitte, lieber Totembruder, erspare ihr *die Glocke*. Sie ist nun Deine Rute, aber sie ist immer noch mein Kind.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, sie ist für Spitzen zu wabbeli- ahem zu _kinky, _aber wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen tausch ich gerne den Spitzenring aus mit ner passenden Wicklung. Ich glaube ich habe sogar nen passenden Gewindering (wollt ich nämlich mal machen). Aber bitte, bitte, lieber Totembruder, erspare ihr *die Glocke*. Sie ist nun Deine Rute, aber sie ist immer noch mein Kind.


Ich denke die wabbeligkeit ist kein Problem wenn sie waagerecht gefischt wird, mit den richtigen auflagepunkten. Aber sehr gerne wenn du das machen würdest


----------



## geomas

#nachderarbeitkurzansitz
#vorderarbeitkurzansitz
#immermitdabeirute

Angefixt durch die wirklich absolut beeindruckenden Döbel-Fänge der letzten Tage sah ich bei YT ein artverwandtes Video und wurde auf eine sehr kompakte und zudem recht billige Rute für kleine Fließgewässer aufmerksam.
Gibts in 5,5 und 7 Fuß Länge, Korkgriff, fest verbaute weiße Glasfaser-Bibberspitze und vergleichsweise viel Rückgrat.
Also möglicherweise auch was für überwachsene Ufer an kleinen Teichen oder so. Ist aber keine Picker - dafür hat sie viel zu viel Power.
Wen so etwas interessiert kann ja mal nach der Advanta RFS River Ambush Rod Ausschau halten.

PS: So etwas meinte ich mit kompakter, einfacher Rute. Für diesen Zweck hab ich die Darent Valley 8ft besorgt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #nachderarbeitkurzansitz
> #vorderarbeitkurzansitz
> #immermitdabeirute
> 
> Angefixt durch die wirklich absolut beeindruckenden Döbel-Fänge der letzten Tage sah ich bei YT ein artverwandtes Video und wurde auf eine sehr kompakte und zudem recht billige Rute für kleine Fließgewässer aufmerksam.
> Gibts in 5,5 und 7 Fuß Länge, Korkgriff, fest verbaute weiße Glasfaser-Bibberspitze und vergleichsweise viel Rückgrat.
> Also möglicherweise auch was für überwachsene Ufer an kleinen Teichen oder so. Ist aber keine Picker - dafür hat sie viel zu viel Power.
> Wen so etwas interessiert kann ja mal nach der Advanta RFS River Ambush Rod Ausschau halten.
> 
> PS: So etwas meinte ich mit kompakter, einfacher Rute. Für diesen Zweck hab ich die Darent Valley 8ft besorgt.



Ich gebe zu bedenken, das insbesondere kleinere, wenig besuchte Fliessgewässer ziemlich steile Ufer haben, und -die kahle Winterzeit kann da den Blick trüben- oft stark bewachsene, verwilderte Ufer, und jede Menge Schilf, Kraut und Totholz gerade an den Baumbestandenen Abschnitten, die die Döbel lieben. Eine zu kurze Rute ist da deutlich von Nachteil, weil u.U. die Rutenspitze mitten im Gelege sich verheddert. Das zweite Problem sind die Cleveren und in der ersten Drillphase auch sehr kräftigen Fische: Mit einer zu kurzen Rute kann man sie kaum daran hindern, in die beschriebenen Unterwasserdschungel an den Rändern, sozusagen direkt unter der Rutenspitze, zu flüchten und dort die Montage hoffnungslos zu vertanglen. Ist mir mehrfach passiert. Die Rutenlänge ist ein Ernsthaftes Problem für diese Angelei, gerade in der Vegetationsperiode:
Die überhängenden Bäume und Gehölze fordern eine möglichst Kurze, 9-8ft Rute für Wurf und Handling,
Das Gelege will 10-12ft mindestens, um verhedderungsfrei überwunden zu werden,
Die Strömung will noch mehr Länge, um in turbulenten Flüssen das leichte Blei oder gar die Pose draussen zu behalten),
Und selbst ein bescheidener Fisch an leichtem Gerät braucht am besten mehr als 12 um ihn von der FLucht ins Uferdickicht abzuhalten: Vergesst nicht, mit einer
kräfitgen ANfangsflucht kann schon ein 40er 1-1,5m Schnur nehmen ohne das die Bremse sich rührt: Bei einer kurzen Rute genug freiraum um in das böse Wurzelgeflecht zu gelangen.  Ich fühle mich im Drill oft sicherer mit meiner 13er Match und Dünner Schnur  als mit der 11er lt feeder und kräftiger Schnur.

Ich glaube der Trend zu kürzeren Ruten, den wir bei vielen Anbietern von der Insel sehen, und der wirklich interessante Rutenmodelle hervorgebracht hat, liegt daran,
das die meisten Angler nicht mehr mit überwucherten, Hängerträchtigen und schilfumgürteten Kleinflüssen zu kämpfen haben. Denn bei den gepflegten, leicht zgänglichen Commercials sind die oben beschriebenen Probleme nicht mehr vorhanden. Darauf ist diese neue Welle kurzer Grundruten ausgelegt.

Es ist also ein klassisches Dilemma, und schon sehr lange Bekannt: Lange Grundruten sind einfach besser, weil sie viele Probleme umgehen. ABer was nützt die beste lange Rute, wenn man sie aufgrund der Uferverhältnisse nicht einsetzen bzw. zur Geltung bringen kann? Was bringt die beste kurze Rute, wenn man mit ihr im Sommer das Wasser nicht erreicht, und egal wieviel Power sie hat, den Fisch nicht von der Flucht ins diesseitige Ufergehölz abhalten kann?

Aber das sind müssige Gedanken. Für jeden Ükel ist´s ohnehin klar, das man ALLE Ruten haben sollte,
hg
Minimax

EDIT: eieiei, jetzt kommt aber das Sandmännchen, gute Nacht, schlaft schön!


----------



## geomas

^ danke fürs teilen Deiner Gedanken in Bezug auf kürzeste Ruten!

Sehe gerade einen schön gemachten, angenehm „ruhigen” Film:





Hoffentlich wurde der hier nicht schon x-mal verlinkt.
(ach ja - lange Grundrute)


PS: auf dem Kanal gibt es auch sehenswerte Filme über die Angelei auf Güstern und große Kanal-Rotaugen im Winter.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@ll
Petri zu den Fängen am Wochenenden und allen die leer ausgingen Kopf hoch das Jahr ist noch lang.

@Wuemmehunter 
Sehr sehr klasse mit deinem Angelbuch, wieviel Herzblut du da reinsteckst. 3x 
Gestern vormittag hab ich zudem mit deinem Buch begonnen und es ist jetzt schon sehr gut zu lesen. Auch wenn du meintest der erste Teil wäre
"für mich" nicht so interessant so kann ich nur sagen ich hab schon wider einiges neues dazugelernt. Dadurch das du eine andere Sichtweise bietest 
hilft mir das auch weiter wider neues zu lernen.

@rhinefisher 
den selben Klappkescher von Browning hab ich auch zum Feedern mit der 4m Stange.
Mich nervt daran nur das sich öfters die Haken darin verfangen und sie nur mit viel Geduld wider rausgehen. 
Sonst gibts nichs auszusetzten daran, vorallem das kleine Packmaß finde ich extrem Vorteilhaft.

Gestern war ich auch für 1,5h draußen unterwegs. 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja shcon am Samstag raus nur das Wetter war neblig und nur etwas über 0°C.
Gest hats leichten Sonnenschein bei +5°C also raus mit alter 90er Jahre DAM - Feeder, ner Turbo 15 drauf und am Seitenarm ne Semmelflocke präsentiert. Es hat ne Weile gedauert bis der erste Biss kam und der ging dann auch gleich daneben. Der zweite dauerte wider etwas und dafür hing 
er auch. Ein schöner Stogaitel mit um die 50cm konnte ich dann landen. Wide rnach einiger Wartezeit kamen dann och 2 stattliche Brachsen hinzu.
Da ich nicht gerade fit war dieses We hab ich dann nach der 2. Brachse abgebrochen und bin heim. Nächstes We werd ichs, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, nochmal versuchen. 
War ein recht schöner erster Angeltag 2020.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, das insbesondere kleinere, wenig besuchte Fliessgewässer ziemlich steile Ufer haben, und -die kahle Winterzeit kann da den Blick trüben- oft stark bewachsene, verwilderte Ufer, und jede Menge Schilf, Kraut und Totholz gerade an den Baumbestandenen Abschnitten, die die Döbel lieben. Eine zu kurze Rute ist da deutlich von Nachteil, weil u.U. die Rutenspitze mitten im Gelege sich verheddert. Das zweite Problem sind die Cleveren und in der ersten Drillphase auch sehr kräftigen Fische: Mit einer zu kurzen Rute kann man sie kaum daran hindern, in die beschriebenen Unterwasserdschungel an den Rändern, sozusagen direkt unter der Rutenspitze, zu flüchten und dort die Montage hoffnungslos zu vertanglen. Ist mir mehrfach passiert. Die Rutenlänge ist ein Ernsthaftes Problem für diese Angelei, gerade in der Vegetationsperiode:
> Die überhängenden Bäume und Gehölze fordern eine möglichst Kurze, 9-8ft Rute für Wurf und Handling,
> Das Gelege will 10-12ft mindestens, um verhedderungsfrei überwunden zu werden,
> Die Strömung will noch mehr Länge, um in turbulenten Flüssen das leichte Blei oder gar die Pose draussen zu behalten),
> Und selbst ein bescheidener Fisch an leichtem Gerät braucht am besten mehr als 12 um ihn von der FLucht ins Uferdickicht abzuhalten: Vergesst nicht, mit einer
> kräfitgen ANfangsflucht kann schon ein 40er 1-1,5m Schnur nehmen ohne das die Bremse sich rührt: Bei einer kurzen Rute genug freiraum um in das böse Wurzelgeflecht zu gelangen.  Ich fühle mich im Drill oft sicherer mit meiner 13er Match und Dünner Schnur  als mit der 11er lt feeder und kräftiger Schnur.
> 
> Ich glaube der Trend zu kürzeren Ruten, den wir bei vielen Anbietern von der Insel sehen, und der wirklich interessante Rutenmodelle hervorgebracht hat, liegt daran,
> das die meisten Angler nicht mehr mit überwucherten, Hängerträchtigen und schilfumgürteten Kleinflüssen zu kämpfen haben. Denn bei den gepflegten, leicht zgänglichen Commercials sind die oben beschriebenen Probleme nicht mehr vorhanden. Darauf ist diese neue Welle kurzer Grundruten ausgelegt.
> 
> Es ist also ein klassisches Dilemma, und schon sehr lange Bekannt: Lange Grundruten sind einfach besser, weil sie viele Probleme umgehen. ABer was nützt die beste lange Rute, wenn man sie aufgrund der Uferverhältnisse nicht einsetzen bzw. zur Geltung bringen kann? Was bringt die beste kurze Rute, wenn man mit ihr im Sommer das Wasser nicht erreicht, und egal wieviel Power sie hat, den Fisch nicht von der Flucht ins diesseitige Ufergehölz abhalten kann?
> 
> Aber das sind müssige Gedanken. Für jeden Ükel ist´s ohnehin klar, das man ALLE Ruten haben sollte,
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> EDIT: eieiei, jetzt kommt aber das Sandmännchen, gute Nacht, schlaft schön!



Es ist wirklich so wie du sagst!
Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch lieber eine längere Rute ,wenn es die Umstände denn hergeben!
Bei Matchruten ist das gerne 13' und auch 14' Bei Feederruten ist mein Standard so die 13'
Manchmal, bei nicht verkrauteten kleineren Gewässer ist man aber auch mit ner 10'Feeder oder selbstverständlich ner 8' oder 9' Picker bestens bedient !
Es ist wie Du schon geschrieben hast, sehr individuell!
Bei mir persönlich hat es mit den Jahren auch immer geschwankt, angel ich sehr fein und fange dadurch mehr Fische ? Oder doch eher grob und kann dann einen mittleren Karpfen oder gar ne Barbe als Beifang doch noch einigermaßen sicher Landen ?
Hier kommt natürlich auch noch die Frage hinzu ,wie waidgerecht ist meine Montage noch wenn ein Karpfen einsteigt ?
Niemand von uns, möchte wahrscheinlich einen Karpfen mit Haken und Vorfach am Maul schwimmen lassen!
Ich glaube die 100%  Antwort auf diese Fragen gibt es nicht!
Ich versuche mittlerweile die Ruten so zu wählen das man irgendwie auf das Gewässer speziell reagiert und die Montage so stark wie möglich , so fein nötig!

Jedenfalls ein sehr interessantes Thema das Du dort angeschnitten hast 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Einfach nur den "Bundesangelschein auf Lebenszeit" - dort angeln zu dürfen, wo es mir grad einfällt - für jeden Schluck Wasser im Bundesgebiet. Das würde mir schon reichen!



Also eine Anlehnung an den Vispas in Holland 
Ist zwar nicht auf Lebenszeit aber 50 Euro im Jahr sind fair ?

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, das insbesondere kleinere, wenig besuchte Fliessgewässer ziemlich steile Ufer haben, und -die kahle Winterzeit kann da den Blick trüben- oft stark bewachsene, verwilderte Ufer, und jede Menge Schilf, Kraut und Totholz gerade an den Baumbestandenen Abschnitten, die die Döbel lieben. Eine zu kurze Rute ist da deutlich von Nachteil, weil u.U. die Rutenspitze mitten im Gelege sich verheddert. Das zweite Problem sind die Cleveren und in der ersten Drillphase auch sehr kräftigen Fische: Mit einer zu kurzen Rute kann man sie kaum daran hindern, in die beschriebenen Unterwasserdschungel an den Rändern, sozusagen direkt unter der Rutenspitze, zu flüchten und dort die Montage hoffnungslos zu vertanglen. Ist mir mehrfach passiert. Die Rutenlänge ist ein Ernsthaftes Problem für diese Angelei, gerade in der Vegetationsperiode:
> Die überhängenden Bäume und Gehölze fordern eine möglichst Kurze, 9-8ft Rute für Wurf und Handling,
> Das Gelege will 10-12ft mindestens, um verhedderungsfrei überwunden zu werden,
> Die Strömung will noch mehr Länge, um in turbulenten Flüssen das leichte Blei oder gar die Pose draussen zu behalten),
> Und selbst ein bescheidener Fisch an leichtem Gerät braucht am besten mehr als 12 um ihn von der FLucht ins Uferdickicht abzuhalten: Vergesst nicht, mit einer
> kräfitgen ANfangsflucht kann schon ein 40er 1-1,5m Schnur nehmen ohne das die Bremse sich rührt: Bei einer kurzen Rute genug freiraum um in das böse Wurzelgeflecht zu gelangen.  Ich fühle mich im Drill oft sicherer mit meiner 13er Match und Dünner Schnur  als mit der 11er lt feeder und kräftiger Schnur.
> 
> Ich glaube der Trend zu kürzeren Ruten, den wir bei vielen Anbietern von der Insel sehen, und der wirklich interessante Rutenmodelle hervorgebracht hat, liegt daran,
> das die meisten Angler nicht mehr mit überwucherten, Hängerträchtigen und schilfumgürteten Kleinflüssen zu kämpfen haben. Denn bei den gepflegten, leicht zgänglichen Commercials sind die oben beschriebenen Probleme nicht mehr vorhanden. Darauf ist diese neue Welle kurzer Grundruten ausgelegt.
> 
> Es ist also ein klassisches Dilemma, und schon sehr lange Bekannt: Lange Grundruten sind einfach besser, weil sie viele Probleme umgehen. ABer was nützt die beste lange Rute, wenn man sie aufgrund der Uferverhältnisse nicht einsetzen bzw. zur Geltung bringen kann? Was bringt die beste kurze Rute, wenn man mit ihr im Sommer das Wasser nicht erreicht, und egal wieviel Power sie hat, den Fisch nicht von der Flucht ins diesseitige Ufergehölz abhalten kann?
> 
> Aber das sind müssige Gedanken. Für jeden Ükel ist´s ohnehin klar, das man ALLE Ruten haben sollte,
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> EDIT: eieiei, jetzt kommt aber das Sandmännchen, gute Nacht, schlaft schön!


Mit deinen Bedenken kurzer Ruten hast du natürlich recht, wenn man damit Erfolg haben will muss man das Gesamte Setup betrachten. Ich bin dann eher bei 22er Schnur als bei 18er um gegenhalten zu können, wenn man stalkend durch das Gebüsch kreucht verflucht man jeden CM Zuviel an seiner Rute, aber kürzer als 10' würd ich nicht  gehen wollen (wobei es an anderen Gewässern sicher auch anders aussehen kann)


----------



## Minimax

Servus @dawurzelsepp und herzliches Petri zu Aitel und Brachsen -was bedeutet die Vorteile Stog?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Servus @dawurzelsepp und herzliches Petri zu Aitel und Brachsen -was bedeutet die Vorteile Stog?
> Hg
> Minimax



Der Ausdruck Stogaitel sagt soviel aus wie alter/älterer großer Aitel/Döbel. Zu erkennen sind diese Aitel an dem schon weißlichen Aussehen wie man es von großen Zandern kennt. Der Name ist bei unseren älteren Anglern noch sehr geläufig und ich bin dabei diese Regionalen Begriffe wider mehr zu verwenden schon deswegen damit nichts in Vergessenheit gerät. Was ich schon seit der Jugend verinnerlicht hab ist das "Sprunggräzerl" und der "Essling" was Gründling und Nase bedeutet. Auch da Frauafisch oder Frauennerfling wäre so ein Fisch. 

Sorry wenn ich da mit reginoalen Begriffen etwas für Verwunderung gesorgt hab, das war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Racklinger

Ich sags euch, zukünftig werde ich in meinem Bastelbereich großflächig Kartonagen auslegen, ich habe mich so über meine Schusseligkeit geärgert. 
War am Sonntag Nachmittag tackle herrichten damit ich ans Wasser kann wenn sich mal ein Fenster ergibt. Also wechsle ich die Spulen meiner Ninja 2500er aus, weil die Ersatzspule noch ein bisschen Unterfütterung gebraucht hat. Soweit so gut. Dann bin ich eigentlich fertig und will eigentlich meine Tasche einsortieren und touchiere minimal !!!! mit meinem mageren Allerwertesten den Tisch und was passiert..... die Spule fehlt runter auf den Beton und natürlich genau auf die Abwurfkante. Und natürlich ein richtig schöne Macke drinnen. 
Nach ein bisschen Luft ablassen ( nicht Jugendfrei) und durchatmen ein feines Schleifpapier geholt und die größten Kanten abgemildert. Jetzt versuch ich noch mit bissl Klarlack die Sache bissl abzurunden.


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der Ausdruck Stogaitel sagt soviel aus wie alter/älterer großer Aitel/Döbel. Zu erkennen sind diese Aitel an dem schon weißlichen Aussehen wie man es von großen Zandern kennt. Der Name ist bei unseren älteren Anglern noch sehr geläufig und ich bin dabei diese Regionalen Begriffe wider mehr zu verwenden schon deswegen damit nichts in Vergessenheit gerät. Was ich schon seit der Jugend verinnerlicht hab ist das "Sprunggräzerl" und der "Essling" was Gründling und Nase bedeutet. Auch da Frauafisch oder Frauennerfling wäre so ein Fisch.
> 
> Sorry wenn ich da mit reginoalen Begriffen etwas für Verwunderung gesorgt hab, das war nicht meine Absicht.


Ich finde das schön und interessant. Wobei der Ükel einen versaut, bei uns heißt es Rotauge aber euretwegen bin ich verplötzt
...


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der Ausdruck Stogaitel sagt soviel aus wie alter/älterer großer Aitel/Döbel. Zu erkennen sind diese Aitel an dem schon weißlichen Aussehen wie man es von großen Zandern kennt.
> Sorry wenn ich da mit reginoalen Begriffen etwas für Verwunderung gesorgt hab, das war nicht meine Absicht.



Überhaupt nicht, ich finde das genauso wie El Potto sehr interessant. Der ganze Vorgang der Aufhellung im Alter war mir auch neu.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde das schön und interessant. Wobei der Ükel einen versaut, bei uns heißt es Rotauge aber euretwegen bin ich verplötzt



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Das ist natürlich die Schuld von Geo und dem Prof. Lass uns gemeinsam daran arbeiten, wieder häufiger Rotaugen zu sagen, wie es schön und richtig ist.
Ich bin schon so lange im Exil, das ich mich manchmal ertappe Lautfolgen wie "Kaffe" abzusondern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Am lustigsten finde ich es bei Brassen 
Brassen ,Bresen ,Bleie und gibt glaube ich noch mehr Namen. 
Als Kind dachte ich immer es wären verschiedene Fische ....lach

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde das schön und interessant. Wobei der Ükel einen versaut, bei uns heißt es Rotauge aber euretwegen bin ich verplötzt
> ...




Zu Westplötzen kann man wohl auch Rotaugen sagen auch wenns komisch klingt.
Der liebe Minimax möchte aber bitte nicht unsere hiesigen Plötzen so ansprechen.
Die armen Dinger wissen ja sonst überhaupt nicht wer gemeint ist.


----------



## juergent60

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Brassen ,Bresen ,Bleie und gibt glaube ich noch mehr Namen.



Brachsen......wir hier fangen Brachsen, wenn wir welche fangen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so lange im Exil, das ich mich manchmal ertappe Lautfolgen wie "Kaffe" abzusondern.


Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich hatte es aber auf Alkoholintoxikation geschoben.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu Westplötzen kann man wohl auch Rotaugen sagen auch wenns komisch klingt.
> Der liebe Minimax möchte aber bitte nicht unsere hiesigen Plötzen so ansprechen.
> Die armen Dinger wissen ja sonst überhaupt nicht wer gemeint ist.


Eure Rotaugen sind nicht anders als unsere Rotaugen! (Kommt dir bekannt vor, Pröfpröf? ^^)


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Minimax  Deine Gedankengänge zur Rutenlänge bringen es absolut auf den Punkt, da bin ich voll bei dir !! Auf dem Boot gehts auch mit 8 oder 9 Fuss, am Ufer fast nie unter 13, am liebsten natürlich die 38er, aber die geben ja selbst die Angelsachsen im metrischen System an ! Das Angeln gestern mit der 9 Fuss hat mich echt Überwindung gekostet, letztendlich aber doch ausgezeichnet funktioniert.
Zu den Regionalnamen der Fischarten : Döbel sind bei uns Münnen, Einzahl = Münn, Gründlinge sind Speckjuuven, da fallen mir später sicher noch ein paar ein ...
Deshalb denke ich auch, das der Begriff Möhne (für ein nicht mehr ganz taufrisches Mädel) nicht im Zusammenhang steht. Ich komme übrigens aus dem Rheinland, grob gesagt zwischen Köln und Bonn.
Und schon fällt mir der nächste ein : Brassen sind bei uns Brääsen.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich den einen Ausdruck nicht über den anderen Stelle. Und wer kennt es nicht, das beim Abfassen eines Berichtes sich das eine Wort besser in den Satz fügt als das andere? Für mich selbst aber möchte ich im Sprachgebrauch wieder häufiger Rotaugen sagen, um die Sprache meiner Kindheit nicht zu verlieren. Ausserdem sehe ich schon herrliche Perspektiven um damit meinen urbrandenburgischen Angelbuddy zu massregeln und zu terrorisieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eure Rotaugen sind nicht anders als unsere Rotaugen! (Kommt dir bekannt vor, Pröfpröf? ^^)




Ja klar.
Unterscheiden tun sie sich auch nicht.
Aber richtig angesprochen wollen sie werden!

Stell dir vor, dich nennt jemand Frangge oder so.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu Westplötzen kann man wohl auch Rotaugen sagen auch wenns komisch klingt.
> Der liebe Minimax möchte aber bitte nicht unsere hiesigen Plötzen so ansprechen.
> Die armen Dinger wissen ja sonst überhaupt nicht wer gemeint ist.



Bei uns am Wasser spielt das keine Rolle, unsere Rotaugen haben fast all einen Migrationshintergrund, wir bekommen unsere Besatzfische (Rotaugen) aus Meck-Pomm oder von den Maasplassen in NL.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> wir bekommen unsere Besatzfische (Rotaugen) aus Meck-Pomm




Glückwunsch zu echten Plötzen!  

Wundere dich nicht wenn sie nicht beißen weil du am Ufer lauthals verkündet hast dass du Rotaugen angeln willst......


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu echten Plötzen!
> 
> Wundere dich nicht wenn sie nicht beißen weil du am Ufer lauthals verkündet hast dass du Rotaugen angeln willst......


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> Unterscheiden tun sie sich auch nicht.
> Aber richtig angesprochen wollen sie werden!
> 
> Stell dir vor, dich nennt jemand Frangge oder so.


Je nachdem wo in Deutschland (oder auch in Bayern) du dich befindest ist es entweder ein Lob oder eine Beleidigung 
Aber du hast es richtig geschrieben


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens geht's mir bei der Rotaugen/Plötzen Sache auch nicht um irgendeine fade ost/west Sache. Ich meine es strikt regional, nämlich als Westfale in Brandenburg. Ich bin getrennt von meinem Stamm und meinen Leuten, vermutlich für immer. Ein Fremder in einem fremden Land. 
Mrs. Minimax, die Psychotante, hat einmal vermutet, das die Wiederaufnahme des Angels und das damit verbundene Herumreisen in der Region und Auskundschaften der Landschaft den unbewussten Versuch darstellt, eine Mind-map meines neuen Lebensraumes zu schaffen und dadurch so etwas wie ein künstliches Heimatgefühl zu generieren, um das verlorene und vermisste zu ersetzen. Pfft, Weiber, was die sich so in ihren Köpfchen zusammenreimen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Racklinger 
Die Franken aus dem Spessart sind der einzige Volksstamm, den ein Norddeutscher gar nicht verstehen kann, nach 2 Jahren im Raum Aschaffenburg wußte ich manchmal nicht, was der gegenüber wollte. 

Und ob Rotfedern oder Plötze/Rotauge, der Köfi wird als Weißfisch tituliert und damit hat es sich. Und wie viele Güstern als Brassen durchgehen oder Alande als Barben, ich möchte es nicht wissen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> Die Franken aus dem Spessart sind der einzige Volksstamm, den ein Norddeutscher gar nicht verstehen kann, nach 2 Jahren im Raum Aschaffenburg wußte ich manchmal nicht, was der gegenüber wollte.
> 
> Und ob Rotfedern oder Plötze/Rotauge, der Köfi wird als Weißfisch tituliert und damit hat es sich. Und wie viele Güstern als Brassen durchgehen oder Alande als Barben, ich möchte es nicht wissen.


 Hab da früher gearbeitet  ( Stockstadt ) und paar Meter weiter aber schon in Hessen gewohnt. 
Muss dir sagen, es geht noch schlimmer oben im Spessart bei Schlüchtern .....ohne Dolmetscher keine Chance .

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> Und ob Rotfedern oder Plötze/Rotauge, der Köfi wird als Weißfisch tituliert und damit hat es sich. Und wie viele Güstern als Brassen durchgehen oder Alande als Barben, ich möchte es nicht wissen.



Schätze, damit hast Du es geschafft, die mundartlich aufgespaltenen Ükel wie einen Mann zu vereinen..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Hecht100+  Aschaffenburg ????? Ich dachte, das heißt Aschebesch  !?!? 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> Die Franken aus dem Spessart sind der einzige Volksstamm, den ein Norddeutscher gar nicht verstehen kann, nach 2 Jahren im Raum Aschaffenburg wußte ich manchmal nicht, was der gegenüber wollte.
> 
> Und ob Rotfedern oder Plötze/Rotauge, der Köfi wird als Weißfisch tituliert und damit hat es sich. Und wie viele Güstern als Brassen durchgehen oder Alande als Barben, ich möchte es nicht wissen.


Da oben kommen ja auch drei Dialekte zusammen die für sich alleine schon nicht ohne sind (Schwäbisch, Hessisch und Fränggisch). 
Da tu auch ich mich hart und muss dreimal hinhören.


----------



## Racklinger

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Racklinger  Aschaffenburg ????? Ich dachte, das heißt Aschebesch  !?!?
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ich bin Nembercher (Nürnberger), keine Ahnung wie die sich aussprechen


----------



## Hecht100+

Wir haben immer gesagt, wir fahrn nach Affenburg, aber ich glaub für fast jeden Ort gibt es die passende Verhornepiepelung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wir haben immer gesagt, wir fahrn nach Affenburg, aber ich glaub für fast jeden Ort gibt es die passende Verhornepiepelung.


Ich kenne Arschaffenburg aus dem Mittelfränkischen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Schlimmer als die Franken find selbst ih als Oberpfälzer noch die richtigen Oberpfälzer also die aus da Gegend um Tirschenreuth-Windischeschenbach-Weiden rum. Bei denen muss selbst ih ab und zu genau hinhören weile manche Wörter bzw Begriffe ned kenn.
Die Dialekte bei uns sowieso sehr unterschiedlich, machen Gegenstände ham unterschiedliche Begriffe oder auch Redewendungen.






Am besten finde ich aba immernoch unseren Hubsi  der nimmst selbst in Berlin koar Blatt vorn Mund. Ih sag nur Opflsoft 


Da hab ih mal wider was losgetreten  soll aber jetzt kein Ost-West Ding werden......das Thema haben wir schon längst durch.


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die Franken find selbst ih als Oberpfälzer noch die richtigen Oberpfälzer also die aus da Gegend um Tirschenreuth-Windischeschenbach-Weiden rum. Bei denen muss selbst ih ab und zu genau hinhören weile manche Wörter bzw Begriffe ned kenn.
> Die Dialekte bei uns sowieso sehr unterschiedlich, machen Gegenstände ham unterschiedliche Begriffe oder auch Redewendungen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am besten finde ich aba immernoch unseren Hubsi  der nimmst selbst in Berlin koar Blatt vorn Mund. Ih sag nur Opflsoft
> 
> 
> Da hab ih mal wider was losgetreten  soll aber jetzt kein Ost-West Ding werden......das Thema haben wir schon längst durch.


Dialekte sind ja kein Ost-West dingens, Dialekte gibt's doch überall und die Unterschiede sind doch die Würze in der Suppe. Wär doch langweilig so ein sprachlicher Einheitsbrei. 
Und ja wenn die Oberpfälzer mal zum bellen anfangen muss man schon richtig hinhören


----------



## Andal

Verschiedene Dialekte herrlich - das gibt Farbe.

Bestes Beispiel: In der Gegend meines Großwerdens, beim Metzger... eine Kundin, nicht des Regionalen Dialektes mächtig:
"Bitte noch 2 kg Spare Ribs"
"Wos?"
"Spare Ribs, da liegen sie doch!"
"Spare Ribs hamma ned!"
"Aber da liegen sie doch!"
"Des san Fieslboana!"


----------



## Andal

...und bei guten Bekannten - keine 50 km Luftlinie sind es "Loataripperl" (Leiterrippchen). Bei uns dagegen, ein Dorf neben der o.a. Metzgerei, heissen die haargenau gleichen Schweineknochen von der Rippe "Brodnboana"! (Bratenknochen).

Abramis brama heißt in meinem Sprachgebrauch übrigens Brax'n.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Abramis brama heißt in meinem Sprachgebrauch übrigens Brax'n.



Und bei uns im Sprachgebrauch heißt es, ich hab 'nen Klodeckel gefangen.


----------



## rolfmoeller

Genau, Klodeckel


----------



## Andal

Zum Klodeckel wird er/sie mit den Jahren. Ein Brax ist es von Geburt an.


----------



## Hecht100+

Da hast du recht, Klodeckel so ab 50 cm. Muß schon ne gewisse Größe haben.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, Klodeckel so ab 50 cm. Muß schon ne gewisse Größe haben.


Klodeckel halt - der Arsch setzt die Standards.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das ist falsch, dies setzt das deutsche Institut für Normung (*DIN 19516:2004-05)*


----------



## Andal

Sorry, aber nur MEIN Hintern entscheidet, wann MIR ein Abortsitz passt und wann er MICH zu erleichterndem Verweilen einlädt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Komisches Wetter heute....
Das Barometer ist seit heute morgen um 20Punkte abgestürzt - von 1010hpa auf 990hpa.

Ich war trotzdem am Flüsschen und wollte mal ne andere Stelle probieren, in der Hoffnung dass dort evtl. größere Döbel sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Fische bissen sehr vorsichtig und spitz.
Deshalb hatte ich drei Aussteiger im Drill und so einige Fehlbisse.

Aber ein paar sind auch hängengeblieben.
Als dann auch noch Regenwolken aufzogen und es nass wurde von oben, bin ich abgehauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Setzkescherfoto


----------



## Professor Tinca

Größere als sonst waren es leider nicht aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.


----------



## Tricast

Ich willllll auch mal wieder angeln!!!!!!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Professor! ... und wieder der Setzkescher voll, Glückwunsch zur erneut gelungenen Döbelei!


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich willllll auch mal wieder angeln!!!!!!


Wer hindert dich daran? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wer hindert dich daran?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Stippermesse, die in vier Wochen ansteht!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Stippermesse, die in vier Wochen ansteht!


Ich dachte Heinz wäre da nur noch deko und hat deshalb Zeit für uns?


----------



## Jason

Soviel vorbereiten? Zwischendurch mal ein Kurzansitz zum Kopf frei kriegen ist doch nie verkehrt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Leider habe ich hier kein Gewässer das in einer 1/2 Stunde zu Fuß erreichbar ist. Alles benötigt ein Auto und das steht mir nicht zur Verfügung. Und selbstverständlich habe ich auf der Stippermesse Zeit für Euch, ich freue mich schon riesig. Zwischendurch muß ich zwar mal mit dem Wuffi raus aber das geht schon aus. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Ein herzliches Petri erneut zu den schönen Döbeln @Professor Tinca 

Schöne Fotos und LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon mehrfach erwähnt und tue es noch mal. Die Tinca tinca ist für mich bildlich der schönste Friedfisch.


Ich werfe mal wunderbare edelmetall-ganzbeschuppte bronze-beflosste Wildkarpfen und vergoldete blutrot-beflosste Rotfedern auf die andere Seite der Waage 
Selbst das Neonsalmer-artige türkisleuchtende Rotauge ist schwer zu übertreffen.


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal wunderbare edelmetallbeschupfte bronze-beflosste Wildkarpfen und vergoldete blutrot-beflosste Rotfedern auf die andere Seite der Waage
> Selbst das Neonsalmer-artige türkisleuchtende Rotauge ist schwer zu übertreffen.


Hey, ich rede hier von meinem Geschmack. Meinet wegen kannst du auf die andere Seite der Waage werfen, was du willst. Die Schleie ist für mich der schönste Friedfisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe gesündigt.


Irgendwie noch bedeutsamer: Dein Mitangler auch!


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - ^ da stimme ich (partiell) zu - Karpfen können, wenn Farbe und Proportionen stimmen, sehr schöne Fische sein.
Das von mir in diesem Thread präsentierte „Zombie-Rotauge” mit „ohne Rot” an Flossen und Augen würde ich eher in der Kategorie „fragwürdige Späße von Mutter Natur” einsortieren.


----------



## Andal

Fische aus eher dunklen, aber klaren Gewässern werden immer als "schöner" empfunden werden, als jene aus trüben und hellen Gewässern.


----------



## geomas

Das geht ja richtig ping-pong-mäßig qer durch die Republik mit den bemerkenswerten Döbel-Fängen!

Herzliches Petri, lieber Professoere, zu der üppigen „Großmaul-Strecke”! 

Tja, ich habe diese Woche bislang tagsüber Zeit (bisher nur abends Termine), aber das Wetter sieht doch recht ungemütlich aus.
Vielleicht entscheide ich spontan, mich an ein Döbelgewässer zu begeben oder alternativ an ein anderes Naß.


----------



## Jason

Natürlich noch ein dickes Petri Heil an unserem Döbelkönig. Wie lange hast du für so einen gefüllten Setzkescher gebraucht. 

@geomas , falls du es ans Wasser schaffst, wünsche ich dir schon mal viel Erfolg. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Döbelbericht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Mal was ganz anderes, eben aus der Reihe. Es gibt ja verschiedene Anbieter im D1 Netz, nicht nur die Telekom. Sind die von der Empfangsleistung alle gleich? Wir haben in Hoope nicht gerade den besten Empfang und Telekom geht noch am besten aber die Preise. Vielleicht kann ja einer was dazu sagen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal wunderbare edelmetall-ganzbeschuppte bronze-beflosste Wildkarpfen und vergoldete blutrot-beflosste Rotfedern auf die andere Seite der Waage
> Selbst das Neonsalmer-artige türkisleuchtende Rotauge ist schwer zu übertreffen.


Aber dein Geschmack ist auch ganz in Ordnung.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Irgendwie noch bedeutsamer: Dein Mitangler auch!


_ICH _wollte nur den Esox von meinem Futterplatz vertreiben!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, eben aus der Reihe. Es gibt ja verschiedene Anbieter im D1 Netz, nicht nur die Telekom. Sind die von der Empfangsleistung alle gleich? Wir haben in Hoope nicht gerade den besten Empfang und Telekom geht noch am besten aber die Preise. Vielleicht kann ja einer was dazu sagen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ob du einen Reseller (Eteleon, Debitel oder so) ist relativ egal was die Empfangsleistung angeht. Man kann halt nicht über Telefonrechnung im App Store bezahlen aber sonst no big woop


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, eben aus der Reihe. Es gibt ja verschiedene Anbieter im D1 Netz, nicht nur die Telekom. Sind die von der Empfangsleistung alle gleich? Wir haben in Hoope nicht gerade den besten Empfang und Telekom geht noch am besten aber die Preise. Vielleicht kann ja einer was dazu sagen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja also im Osten hatte ich auch immer Ärger mit dem Netz und hatte mir einen Billiganbieter gesucht im Telekom Netz ...
Absolut kein Unterschied, kann man auf jeden Fall empfehlen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hey, ich rede hier von meinem Geschmack. Meinet wegen kannst du auf die andere Seite der Waage werfen, was du willst. Die Schleie ist für mich der schönste Friedfisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Und ab jetzt bete ich vor jedem schlafen gehen, dass sie sich auch in meinen Teichen befinden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> _ICH _wollte nur den Esox von meinem Futterplatz vertreiben!


Was heißt ich wollte? Du hast.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war trotzdem am Flüsschen und wollte mal ne andere Stelle probieren, in der Hoffnung dass dort evtl. größere Döbel sind.





tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> _ICH _wollte nur den Esox von meinem Futterplatz vertreiben!




*Get the hell of my lawn..*


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Für mich einer der schönsten Friedfische : Der Gründling !!
# Keschermaterial  Fürs normale Angeln bleibe ich beim Mesh (siehe meine Fotos), im Wedstrijd, wenns schnell gehen muss, kommt ein Monolöffel zum Einsatz ....
Das mit dem Mesh hat einen tieferen Sinn, wenn ich morgens das Auto aufmache und es schlägt mir kein Fischgeruch entgegen, weiß ich , das ich unterangelt bin !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @Prof,
herzliches Petri zu der tollen Döbelstrecke, Du hast es geschafft: Mit Deiner unfassbaren, ständigen Döbelei hast Du meine lyrischen Fähigkeiten erschöpft, keine klugen Sentenzen mehr, keine schmeichlerischen Bonmots, keine Lyrik, keine Superlative, ich bin sprachlich nun fix und alle: Ich kann Dir nur noch Petri wünschen, und nen billigen Smilie anfügen  
Herzlich,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

jason 1 schrieb:


> Was heißt ich wollte? Du hast.


Das geht locker als Hegemaßnahme durch, der Schniepel wird in den nächsten Wochen jedenfalls keine big mama beglücken !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Das geht locker als Hegemaßnahme durch, der Schniepel wird in den nächsten Wochen jedenfalls keine big mama beglücken !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


War, leider leider ein Rogner. Blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Es gibt ja verschiedene Anbieter im D1 Netz, nicht nur die Telekom. Sind die von der Empfangsleistung alle gleich? Wir haben in Hoope nicht gerade den besten Empfang und Telekom geht noch am besten aber die Preise. Vielleicht kann ja einer was dazu sagen.


Ich kann dir empfehlen, mal bei den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen wie O2 anzurufen (gibt nicht mehr so viele echte Primäranbieter), also die vorderste Kundenserviceline davon. Die Sendemasten gehören alle einer Gesellschaft inzwischen, schon sehr geschickt aus Haftungsgründen, wenn die Leute rundherum mal dahinter kommen ...
Die Kundenserviceline weiß erfahrungsgemäß sehr genau, wo die Sendemasten von ihnen genutzt werden, oder wo ein Ausbaugebiet mit neuen aus dem Boden schießenden Pilzen, ähm. Groß+Kleinmasten besteht, der aktuelle >20000 Masten Zusatzausbau mischt alles neu auf.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Kochtopf schrieb:


> War, leider leider ein Rogner. Blöd gelaufen.


Dann war es jugendlicher Übermut und dir ist keinesfalls ein Vorwurf zu machen !
Wer hochschwanger noch solche Aktionen bringt, ist selber schuld !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Also zu O2 zu wechseln kann ich selbst nicht empfehlen.
Bin einer der ganz frühen ePlus-Kunden gewesen und zappele seit der Übernahme durch Telefonica im löchrigen O2-Netz.
Habe meistens mit wirklich freundlichen Hotline-Mitarbeitern zu tun gehabt, einige allerdings waren auch dreist und (offenbar) äußerst schlecht geschult.

PS: Ich wäre mit einem Wechsel zu einem anderen Anbieter prinzipiell sehr vorsichtig, besonders wenn der Empfang KEIN Grund zur Klage ist.


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, eben aus der Reihe. Es gibt ja verschiedene Anbieter im D1 Netz, nicht nur die Telekom. Sind die von der Empfangsleistung alle gleich? Wir haben in Hoope nicht gerade den besten Empfang und Telekom geht noch am besten aber die Preise. Vielleicht kann ja einer was dazu sagen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Telekom hat am Land immer noch das Beste Netz. Sobald die Städte größer werden sind auch die anderen Anbieter besser. 
Als Beispiel, vor Jahren hatte ich Vodafone, ist ja auch nicht klein. In bestimmten Gegenden im Bereich Oberpfalz/Niederbayern hatte ich kein Netz, Kilometer weit.


----------



## Andal

Oder leistet euch den Luxus, dass man euch nur auf dem Festnetz erreicht.

Wer mich nicht zu Hause erreicht, der muss es halt später nochmal probieren!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Oder leistet euch den Luxus, dass man euch nur auf dem Festnetz erreicht.
> 
> Wer mich nicht zu Hause erreicht, der muss es halt später nochmal probieren!



Genau richtig so !
Ich hab früher auch immer das Handy mit ans Wasser genommen. .......da xxxx ich jetzt drauf, da will ich meine Ruhe !
Im Handschuhfach habe ich ein " nicht " internetfähiges Handy für den Notfall und fertig. ........bin doch kein Laufbursche 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Handschuhfach habe ich ein " nicht " internetfähiges Handy für den Notfall und fertig. ........bin doch kein Laufbursche


In der Art eine der schönsten Aussagen, die ich mal live erleben konnte, Firmeneigner entrüstet auf eine Nachfrage nach Handynr ...
"Wieso Handy? Für sowas haben wir einen Hausmeister ..."

Seit der Untersuchung in der Mitte 90er zu der Frage, was eine unerwarteter und damit störender Telefonanruf (zeitlich+energetisch) kostet, haben quasi alle Leitenden Personen ihre Telefonerreichbarkeit auf Sekretärin umgestellt, netter menschlicher AB eben, und das ist der Standard. Sichert zudem dauerhaft sehr viele Arbeitsplätze.
Telefonterminvereinbarung per Email etc. wurde eingeführt.


----------



## Andal

Vor allem fragt einen keiner mehr, wo man grad wäre. - Unbezahlbar!


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Seit der Untersuchung in der Mitte 90er zu der Frage, was eine unerwarteter und damit störender Telefonanruf (zeitlich+energetisch) kostet, haben quasi alle Leitenden Personen ihre Telefonerreichbarkeit auf Sekretärin umgestellt, netter menschlicher AB eben, und das ist der Standard. ...




Haha, tja da bin ich wohl eher leidende als leitende Person...


----------



## Mescalero

Man braucht eigentlich nur das Smartphone (was ja eigentlich ein ziemlich geniales, multifunktionales Ding ist) einige Zeit konsequent auf lautlos stellen und permanent Anrufe und Nachrichten zu verpassen. Das werden ganz schnell weniger und nach spätestens 4 oder 5 Monaten hat man seine Ruhe, dann ruft niemand mehr an. 
Trotzdem hat man Kamera, Uhr, Internet, Übersetzer, Navi, Telefon, Flaschenöffner usw. immer griffbereit.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man braucht eigentlich nur das Smartphone (was ja eigentlich ein ziemlich geniales, multifunktionales Ding ist) einige Zeit konsequent auf lautlos stellen und permanent Anrufe und Nachrichten zu verpassen. Das werden ganz schnell weniger und nach spätestens 4 oder 5 Monaten hat man seine Ruhe, dann ruft niemand mehr an.
> Trotzdem hat man Kamera, Uhr, Internet, Übersetzer, Navi, Telefon, Flaschenöffner usw. immer griffbereit.


Genau wegen dieser Universalität bin ich von den Dingern wenig begeistert. Wenn das Teil himmelt, geht gar nix mehr. Ich bin so altbacken, dass ich lieber jede Funktion separat habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, tja da bin ich wohl eher leidende als leitende Person...


Da sieht man es mal: Nur ein einziger kleiner Buchstabe, und die ganze Perspektive ist vollkommen anders herum ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da sieht man es mal: Nur ein einziger kleiner Buchstabe, und die ganze Perspektive ist vollkommen anders herum ...


In den meisten betrieben gibt es da durchaus Überschneidungen. Ich bin verwöhnt - manchmal vergeht eine ganze Woche eh ich in Urlaub oder Erkrankung angerufen werde. Und das ist gut, sonst werde ich nervös


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Genau wegen dieser Universalität bin ich von den Dingern wenig begeistert. Wenn das Teil himmelt, geht gar nix mehr. Ich bin so altbacken, dass ich lieber jede Funktion separat habe.


Der Tag wird unabwendbar in der Fortschreibung der wirtschaftlichen u. technischen Entwicklung kommen, wo alles ausfällt, Strom komplett, Kommunikation, Gas, Wasser, Benzin usw.
Steigende Komplexität, Exponentielle Komplexität, dabei aber Einsparen, noch mehr Geld rauspressen, Desinteresse in der Breite, bereichernde Gier, Dummheit, Kumulierte Blödheit usw., => unabwendbar.

Nur die Frage,  ob wir Oldies ihn noch erleben werden!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Tag wird unabwandbar in der Fortschreibung der wirtschaftlichen u. technischen Entwicklung kommen, wo alles ausfällt, Strom komplett, Kommunikation, Gas, Wasser, Benzin usw.
> Steigende Komplexität, Exponentielle Komplexität, dabei aber Einsparen, noch mehr Geld rauspressen, Gier, Dummheit, Kumulierte Blödheit usw., unabwendbar.
> 
> Nur die Frage,   ob wir Oldies ihn noch erleben werden!


...und wenn, gehe ich angeln. Das geht ohne Strom, Gas und warmem Wasser aus der Wand.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Tag wird unabwandbar in der Fortschreibung der wirtschaftlichen u. technischen Entwicklung kommen, wo alles ausfällt, Strom komplett, Kommunikation, Gas, Wasser, Benzin usw.
> Steigende Komplexität, Exponentielle Komplexität, dabei aber Einsparen, noch mehr Geld rauspressen, Desinteresse in der Breite, bereichernde Gier, Dummheit, Kumulierte Blödheit usw., unabwendbar.
> 
> Nur die Frage,  ob wir Oldies ihn noch erleben werden!



Bei mir ist da hauptsächlich die Frage im Raum;  wie lange dauert es bis auch ich es gemerkt habe ? 
Wahrscheinlich fällt mir irgendwann auf das ich die Gesichter der Menschen wieder sehen kann weil kein Smartphone davor ist größer als mein TV 

LG


----------



## geomas

Der Wetterbericht wird vom regelmäßigen Neu-Laden leider auch nicht besser:
nachdem ich ein wirklich schön gemachtes Video vom winterlichen Rotaugen-Angeln im kleinen Kanal (Liftmethode und Centerpin) gesehen habe, überleg ich, obs zum einzigen nennenswerten Kanal in Reichweite gehen soll. 
Zur Not (Starkregen) könnte ich mich unter ner kleinen Brücke „breitmachen”.






Kleiner Kanal, korrekte Brücke (älteres Sommer-Photo)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

... und das liebe ich auch am Angeln, vor allem mehrfache Nahrungsversorgung inkl. dem immer begleitenden Wasser, es lassen sich viele eßbare Tierlein fangen, und man wird da seinen Abstand und Ruhe haben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ... und das liebe ich auch am Angeln, vor allem mehrfache Nahrungsversorgung inkl. dem immer begleitenden Wasser, es lassen sich viele eßbare Tierlein fangen, und man wird da seinen Abstand und Ruhe haben.


Mir sind Bratwürschtel lieber als Tinca Tinca Supp 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht wird vom regelmäßigen Neu-Laden leider auch nicht besser:
> nachdem ich ein wirklich schön gemachtes Video vom winterlichen Rotaugen-Angeln im kleinen Kanal (Liftmethode und Centerpin) gesehen habe, überleg ich, obs zum einzigen nennenswerten Kanal in Reichweite gehen soll.
> Zur Not (Starkregen) könnte ich mich unter ner kleinen Brücke „breitmachen”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kleiner Kanal, korrekte Brücke (älteres Sommer-Photo)



Mache ich hier am MLK auch gerne ,da sind reichlich Brücken .....kommen aber leider hauptsächlich Barsche und Zander dann an den Haken. ......bei schönem Wetter gerade umgekehrt 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Zur Not (Starkregen) könnte ich mich unter ner kleinen Brücke „breitmachen”.
> 
> Kleiner Kanal, korrekte Brücke (älteres Sommer-Photo)


Das ist eine gute Vorsorgemaßnahme, gerade da bei dir mit überraschendem voll fiesen Wetter, Eis Pfeilspitzen und so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mir sind Bratwürschtel lieber als Tinca Tinca Supp


Tinca ist ja nun mal mehrfach nicht essbar - sind wir uns ja alle einig!

Nee, nee, essen ab höchstens Rotauge Ukel Gründling, dann hocharbeiten über Kleinbarsche hinauf ...


----------



## geomas

Hab mich unter einem sehr phantasievollen Namen bei der Fisch-Hitparade* angemeldet, um dort mal ein wenig herumzugeistern.
Immerhin gibts dort sehr nützliche Infos zu etlichen Gewässern in meiner Ecke - also Brassen scheinen in dem kleinen Kanal gut vertreten zu sein.


*) first smiley ever für den Namen des Forums:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Hüter der Kanalbrücke , oder sowas?

Wieso willste Kanal, für beste Ausnutzung einer Float+Pin muss das Wasser doch richtig fließen.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Vorsorgemaßnahme, gerade da bei dir mit überraschendem voll fiesen Wetter, Eis Pfeilspitzen und so.



Genau, ich hole mir einen der von Dir hier vorgestellten Bosch-Öfen und brat mir nen Storch, wenn wettermäßig die Welt untergeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das wäre auch mein Plan, Federn schaffen kulinarische Abwechslung!
Und taugen wiederum zum Posenbau, Nasenbohren, Tauschware für vagabundierende Häuptlinge, etc.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Hüter der Kanalbrücke , oder sowas?
> 
> Wieso willste Kanal, für beste Ausnutzung einer Float+Pin muss das Wasser doch richtig fließen.











Ne, Pin aus rein ästhetischen Gründen, vermute ich. Und weil sie bei der im Video gezeigten Angelei auch nicht schadet ;-)
Etwas bleich die Rotaugen, aber ansonsten ein wirklich sehr schön - und angenehm ruhiges - Video.

Für mich war die Brücke als möglicher Wetterschutz interessant und der kleine Fluß mit angeblichem Döbel-Bestand dichtebi wäre ein Plan B.
Und ich könnte mal wieder was neues probieren. Als ich in dem kleinen Kanal zuletzt angelte (August 2016) war dort alles verkrautet.
Der See „von neulich” hat gerade seinen Reiz für mich verloren, ich will da aber bei schönem Wetter unbedingt wieder hin.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hab mich unter einem sehr phantasievollen Namen bei der Fisch-Hitparade* angemeldet, um dort mal ein wenig herumzugeistern.
> Immerhin gibts dort sehr nützliche Infos zu etlichen Gewässern in meiner Ecke - also Brassen scheinen in dem kleinen Kanal gut vertreten zu sein.



… wie viele von uns durchstreife auch ich die Ruinen dieser einst grossen Zivilisation. In den Themenschluchten hallt kein Wort, lange verwiast sind offtopic Dauerbrenner Themen,...
Manchmal, meint man einen Blick auf die letzten Foristen dort zu erhaschen, seltsam verändert und grotesk verwandelt ...pinke Augen in der Dunkelheit, die im Lichte einer sterbenden Sonne immer noch ihre alten Scharten wetzen. Rührende Gemeinschaften, die so etwas wie Fangberichte hervorbringen... Antworten im Wochentakt, gleichsam Felsritzungen, die erst von vorbeiziehenden Nomanden nach Jahrtausenden ergänzt werden.
Dann und Wann meldet sich ein neuer FOrist dort, ohne zu merken, das er wie eine Maifliege unter einem säureschwangeren Himmel Sterbender Sterne aufsteigt.
Und dennoch waren diese unheimlichen Gerinne seltsamer Rechthabereien einst eeine der grossen blühenden Städte in der Wüstenei von Youtube Facebook oder alle angeln, ein Leuchtturm an Jubel, Trubel, und profunder Gewässerkenntnis.
Einige, wie @geomas ich auch, trauen sich in die verwäisten Gewölbe mit ihren Schatten, um dort wertvolle Fetzen lange Verlorenen Wissens zu nutzen und für die Nachwelt zu retten.... Denn es ist eine Ruine,
Liebe Ükelbrüder, geht dorthin, es ist nur enen Mausklik entfernt: UNd seht, dass uns das gleiche Schicksal blühen kann- und wird, eines Tages. Aber der ist noch nicht gekommen. Nicht solange wir angeln, fangen, forschen und berichten. Und vor allem offtopic Blödsinn quatschen.
Stand by your Forum, seid aktiv- sonst werden wir auch eine der grossen Internet Geisterstädte. Uns trennt nur eine Schattenbreite davon- Es geht um deinen Beitrag, lieber Ükel oder Gast oder Boardie, um das nocheinmal hinauszuzögern....
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wie treffend  deine Worte sind, Bruder Minimax,
und mögen sie uns lange diese Richtung und Halt geben!

Insofern schreibt der Ükel gerade mit seiner Gegenstromrichtung wahre Internet-Foren-Geschichte.
Über 10 Beiträge pro Minute sind zwar nicht MG-Feuer, aber ziemlich schnell für alle Lesenden und noch schneller für die Suchenden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Liest sich ja wie ein Poesiealbum ....lach

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich gucke auch ständig nach dem Wetter! 
Bei uns hatten Sie auch die ganze Zeit Regen gemeldet !
Jetzt ist es aktualisiert worden! 
Weniger Regen dafür Sturmböen ! 
Dann ärgere ich mich auch nicht so ,das ich im Moment nicht Angeln gehen kann. 
Komme zwar morgen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach aus dem Krankenhaus raus, dauert aber bestimmt noch 2 bis 3 Wochen bis ich wieder ans Wasser komme .


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Liest sich ja wie ein Poesiealbum ....lach
> 
> LG Michael



Das ist mein bitterer Ernst, Walli.

Keine Beiträge kein Traffic.
Kein Traffic keine Werbepartner.
Keine Werbepartner kein Zweck.
Ende im Gelände,
und dann wars das.

WIr sind das bestbetreuteste Nglerforum im Netz, da sind ,indestens
2 IT Kräfte dran und die gesamte F&F Redaktiom muss extra Arbeit
leisten und hier Artikel einstellen (Was die Jungs bestimmt b´prima finden)
Mal sehen wenn im Herbst die Humorlosen Leute  in Anzügen
mal hier Rot gegen Schwarz rechnen. Dann ist der Laden ganz schnell
Geschichte, und niemanden interessiert mein Artikel über bronzezeitliche
Leuchtposen, oder deine Reminiszens da-wa-rich-auch-mal.

Dann ist der ofen aus. Das ist nicht romantisch, sondern ein denkbares
Szenario,

ha-ha-ha-
Minimax.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> WIr sind das bestbetreuteste Nglerforum im Netz, da sind ,indestens
> 2 IT Kräfte dran und die gesamte F&F Redaktiom muss extra Arbeit
> leisten und hier Artikel einstellen (Was die Jungs bestimmt b´prima finden)


"bestbetreuteste Nglerforum im Netz"
was soll ich davon jetzt halten, außer festhalten ? 

Naglerforum - wo Bestbetreuung? - da musste jetzt unabwendbar ein Smiley hin


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Außerdem sind wir selbstprämoderierend und nehmen den Mods die viele Lesearbeit doch längst ab,
da bleibt nichts unentdeckt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist mein bitterer Ernst, Walli.
> 
> Keine Beiträge kein Traffic.
> Kein Traffic keine Werbepartner.
> Keine Werbepartner kein Zweck.
> Ende im Gelände,
> und dann wars das.
> 
> WIr sind das bestbetreuteste Nglerforum im Netz, da sind ,indestens
> 2 IT Kräfte dran und die gesamte F&F Redaktiom muss extra Arbeit
> leisten und hier Artikel einstellen (Was die Jungs bestimmt b´prima finden)
> Mal sehen wenn im Herbst die Humorlosen Leute  in Anzügen
> mal hier Rot gegen Schwarz rechnen. Dann ist der Laden ganz schnell
> Geschichte, und niemanden interessiert mein Artikel über bronzezeitliche
> Leuchtposen, oder deine Reminiszens da-wa-rich-auch-mal.
> 
> Dann ist der ofen aus. Das ist nicht romantisch, sondern ein denkbares
> Szenario,
> 
> ha-ha-ha-
> Minimax.



Das wollen wir mal nicht hoffen. .....wird aber garantiert viele Argumente geben die das ganze hier rentabel machen 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wo ist eigentlich die Anzeige der Leute und Mitleser im Thread geblieben?

Sowas gab es mal, finde ich aber gerade nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die Anzeige der Leute und Mitleser im Thread geblieben?
> 
> Sowas gab es mal, finde ich aber gerade nicht.


Bin ich letztens durch Zufall drauf gestoßen. .....aber keine Ahnung mehr wo das war ,geben tut es das aber auf jeden Fall noch! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> WIr sind das bestbetreuteste Nglerforum im Netz, da sind ,indestens
> 2 IT Kräfte dran und die *gesamte F&F Redaktiom* muss extra Arbeit
> leisten und hier Artikel einstellen (Was die Jungs bestimmt b´prima finden)
> ...
> 
> Dann ist der ofen aus. Das ist nicht romantisch, sondern ein denkbares
> Szenario,
> 
> ha-ha-ha-
> Minimax.



F&F wie Fix&Foxi
oder doch eher was mit zwei „R” wie Rock&Roll oder so?

Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich sehr, daß die Redakteure anständig entlohnt werden für ihren Extra-Einsatz hier.
Soll ja vorkommen, daß Journalisten neben ihrer Arbeit für die Printprodukte „so ganz nebenbei noch online” machen sollen.



PS: Sorry, hatte übersehen, daß es neben R&R sogar gleich zwei „F&F”-Publikationen vom gastgebenden Verlag gibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich glaube nicht, das Foren auf lange Sicht eine Chance haben werden. Das Interagieren auf virtuellen Medien beschränkt sich zusehends auf Einzeiler und GIFs, Traffic und Reichweite durch Katzenbilder, sowie Echauffierungsbeiträgen. Selbst zwei Klicks für eine Kommentarfunktion sind ein Klick zuviel. Geschweige denn das Lesen von wenigen Minuten..

Im Anglerboard gut zu sehen, siehe Jubiläumsköder oder andere prinzipiell relevante Threads und Kategorien (interaktion=0 ). Minimax schrieb von Ruinen, hier fällt bereits der Putz von der Decke.


----------



## geomas

^ vermutest Du, daß die Interaktion der Zukunft über spezielle Apps läuft oder über geschlossene Gruppen in Messengern?
Die weit verbreitete schnell-weiterklick-Mentalität hast Du ja angesprochen. Heute wird ja noch nichtmal mehr geklickt, sondern „geswiped” oder so.
Hmm, weiß nicht, ob alle Foren zum Scheitern verurteilt sind. Der Aufwand in Sachen Kontrolle wird sicher nicht weniger.
Immerhin gibt es zu allen Trends (sehen, nicken, weiterklicken) auch Gegenbewegungen.
Und Leute, die gerne mal ne Zeile mehr schreiben (unabhängig vom Tiefgang) wird es sicher auch in Zukunft geben.


----------



## rippi

Wusstet ihr, dass ich mich tatsächlich erst bei Fischhitparade angemeldet habe, nur unter anderen Namen? Stellt euch vor ich hätte mich dort als rippi angemeldet und hier mit den Namen den ich dort gewählt hatte, bevor ich auf die geniale Idee kam, mich rippi zu nennen. Dann wäre anglerboard tot und jeder Angler weit und breit würde den klangvollen Namen Fischhitparade kennen.
Wer herausfinden kann, wie ich mich damals genannt habe, dem sende ich gerne, gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten versteht sich, eine Packung mit Castern zu.


----------



## rutilus69

Jetzt bekommen die Jungs von Fischhitparade bestimmt Panik. Der Traffic hat sich bestimmt in den letzten Stunden mindestens verdoppelt


----------



## rhinefisher

Je später der Abend, desto breiter die Gäste...
In meinem Umfeld gilt "Nichterreichbarkeit" als großer Luxus und Ausdruck dafür, es wirklich geschafft zu haben.
Ich habe zwar nix geschafft, gönne mir aber trotzdem diese Form der Freiheit, indem ich ein ganz effes Notfallhandy für draussen besitze, was ich oft genug vergesse, und ein Schlauphone für Whatsapp. Und das ist fast schon zuviel.. .

Mal zum Angeln:
Seit einigen Jahren geht beim Fischen der Trend zu immer kleineren Fischen, welche mit immer feinerem Gerät beangelt werden.
Wurden vor 30 Jahren 25er Barsche bloß als nervig empfunden, werden solche Tierchen heute gezielt beangelt und bejubelt.
Am Wasser treffe ich mehr und mehr Leute, die mit UUL Spinnruten auf Kleinbarsch fischen und dabei entdecken, das Alande sehr viel mehr Freude bereiten als Winzbarsche.
Diese Jungens fragen oft gezielt nach Gerät und Methode zum Matchangeln.
Vermutlich, weil dauerndes schneidern aufgrund fehlender Fische den Focus auf andere Arten lenkt.
Ich erahne am Horizont eine Renaissance des Friedfischangelns, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich das gut finden soll.. .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@rhinefisher 


> Diese Jungens fragen oft gezielt nach Gerät und Methode zum Matchangeln.
> Vermutlich, weil dauerndes schneidern aufgrund fehlender Fische den Focus auf andere Arten lenkt.
> Ich erahne am Horizont eine Renaissance des Friedfischangelns, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich das gut finden soll.. .



Dieser Trend macht mir auch etwas sorgen, in manchen Köpfen ist ein Rückdenken bei den "Fischarten" ersichtlich jedoch nicht bei den Methoden.
Döbel/Aitel oder Barben werden jetzt versucht mit kleinen Gummiködern, Boilies, Pellets etc. zu fangen anstatt mit richtigen Friedfischködern.
Ein kleiner Rückschritt ist durchaus sinnvoll und sicher auch wünschenswert "aber" in richtigen und vorallem Fischwürdigen vorgegehensweise.

@Minimax 
Anfangs kam ich nicht ganz mit bei deiner Darbietung bis ich die Kommentare der Nachschreiber gelesen habe.
Es traurig zusehen wie sowas abläuft, langsam und schleichend. Ich nehme mich da nicht aus mit dem Beiträgen verfassen da ich sehr lange brauche
um einen zu Verfassen. Allein Fotos am Gewässer zu machen ist oft durch Puplikumsverkehr schwierig, aus diesem Grund kann ich schon auch die Leute verstehen die wenig schreiben. Anderer Seits sehe ich auch die ganzen Eintagsfliegen was in den Weihnachtszeit hier rumgeschwirrt sind --> Thema "Adventskalender", "Flaschenaktion" oder Rig-Buch. Solche Aktionen locken zwar Mitglieder an nur die wenigstens wollen sich aktiv dabei einbringen.
Ich traue mich sogar zu schätzen das min. 85% der Leute sich nur angemeldet haben um evtl etwas gratis zu bekommen......und das haben wohl auch 30% sicher erfolgreich geschafft. 
Es ist traurig und nicht gerade leicht zusagen das du mit deiner Aussage nicht ganz unrecht hast. Für die Zukunft hoffe ich das es uns als Forum noch etwas länger gibt.


----------



## juergent60

geomas schrieb:


> Hab mich unter einem sehr phantasievollen Namen bei der Fisch-Hitparade* angemeldet, um dort mal ein wenig herumzugeistern.



Neuerdings geistert dort auch eine "Dörte Döbel" rum......hat Pranken wie Bratpfannen


----------



## Tricast

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mir sind Bratwürschtel lieber als Tinca Tinca Supp
> 
> LG


Was für ne Supp?????


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Was für ne Supp?????


Supp is Hessisch  Do kann mer fast alles neiwerfe 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich erahne am Horizont eine Renaissance des Friedfischangelns, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich das gut finden soll.. .


Alles kommt wieder, wenn das Friedfischangeln in der Versenkung bleiben würde würde mich das sehr wundern. Steigende Beliebtheit hat Vor- und Nachteile, insofern bleibe ich bei mir und dem was ich gut find und mache mir keine Gedanken darüber, ob es der nächste Trend wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Supp is Hessisch  Do kann mer fast alles neiwerfe
> 
> LG


Wenn überhaupt dann Südhessisch (was streng genommen kein Hessen ist, meine Meinung)


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Außerdem sind wir selbstprämoderierend und nehmen den Mods die viele Lesearbeit doch längst ab,
> da bleibt nichts unentdeckt.


Wenn ein endseniler Weisskopfseeadler schreiben kann, dass gewisse Bevölkerungsgruppen erschossen gehören oder mitdiskutanten das Menschsein abspricht ohne dass sich wer rührt glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass unsere Mods dazu kommen alles zu lesen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ein endseniler Weisskopfseeadler schreiben kann, dass gewisse Bevölkerungsgruppen erschossen gehören oder mitdiskutanten das Menschsein abspricht




Wo hast du denn sowas gelesen ?
Hier im Ükel ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Jetzt möchte ich euch ein Filmchen ans Herz legen, in dem kein einziger Fisch gefangen wird, das aber schöne Einblicke gewährt in die desperate Situation des Avon (Kormoran..), und in die Möglichkeiten menschlicher Energie zum Guten.
Absolutely remarkable was diese beiden Herren auf die Beine gestellt haben!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn sowas gelesen ?
> Hier im Ükel ?


Nee nicht im Ükel, aber quasi nebenan hier im AB (Stichwort "besoffen Email an Peta schreiben"), an anderer Stelle ging es dann "du kannst mir nichts mich können nur Menschen beleidigen" durch den selben Kollegen und, Boardregeln hin oder her, wurde nichts getan. 
Hätte man sicher melden können aber wenn es scheinbar niemanden irritiert... nu ja


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nee nicht im Ükel, aber quasi nebenan hier im AB (Stichwort "besoffen Email an Peta schreiben"), an anderer Stelle ging es dann "du kannst mir nichts mich können nur Menschen beleidigen" durch den selben Kollegen und, Boardregeln hin oder her, wurde nichts getan.
> Hätte man sicher melden können aber wenn es scheinbar niemanden irritiert... nu ja




Achso.
Hab ich nicht gesehen. Die meisten Themen gucke ich mir gar nicht an.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso.
> Hab ich nicht gesehen. Die meisten Themen gucke ich mir gar nicht an.


Ist nicht das dümmste was du da tust


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ vermutest Du, daß die Interaktion der Zukunft über spezielle Apps läuft oder über geschlossene Gruppen in Messengern?
> Die weit verbreitete schnell-weiterklick-Mentalität hast Du ja angesprochen. Heute wird ja noch nichtmal mehr geklickt, sondern „geswiped” oder so.
> Hmm, weiß nicht, ob alle Foren zum Scheitern verurteilt sind. Der Aufwand in Sachen Kontrolle wird sicher nicht weniger.
> Immerhin gibt es zu allen Trends (sehen, nicken, weiterklicken) auch Gegenbewegungen.
> Und Leute, die gerne mal ne Zeile mehr schreiben (unabhängig vom Tiefgang) wird es sicher auch in Zukunft geben.



Interaktion beschränkt sich nicht nur zwischen zwei Gesprächspartnern, sondern auch der Nutzbarkeit, Informationsbeschaffung und Darstellung zwischen Leser und dem Medium. Du kannst den Vergleich mit Blogs und Youtube ziehen:

Aktives Lesen und Suchen (Klicken, aktiv Scrollen) vs. Passives Beschallern lassen und automatische Abläufe (Kein Klicken, passiv bleiben, Film ab)

Für den Mainstream und die jugendliche Zielgruppe sind deshalb auch Social Medias und Youtube so interessant geworden, Blogs oder Foren dagegen weniger. Die Zugriffe durch Stammleser werden niedriger (du musst ein Lesezeichen ablegen, auf dem Blog/Forum navigieren und dich aktiv beteiligen). Bei Facebook einloggen, Newsfeed scrollen und fertig ab. Kommentieren ist einfach, wenig Relevant und zumeist geprägt vom kurzen Feedback.

Auf Blogs und Foren geht es in die Materie, oft wird auch ein grundsätzliches Fachwissen abverlangt, auf Regeln geachtet. Hier und da sind Emails erforderlich für einen Kommentar. Das sind solche kleinen Grenzen und Hürden, welche auf den Social Medias besser gemeistert wurden und nun als Standard gelten.

Bei Foren hast du auch einen entscheidenden Nachteil: *Die eingeschränkte Zielgruppe*. Du kannst dir auf den Social Medias Gruppen für das Handwerken, Angeln, Jagen, Garten und Food suchen, sowie dich wahlweise beteiligen. In Foren beschränkt sich der Flow auf das Thema, bietet also kein weiteres Entertainment. Dann müssen die Leute das Forum auch Finden (Stichwort Google) und einen Grund haben, sich anzumelden.

Was bekommen sie dafür hier? Nichts, was sie nicht auf FB, Instagram, Twitter und Konsorten finden würden. Bisweilen kapern auch große Onlinemedien relevante Keywords für mehr Traffic. Die Bild und T-Online schreiben über das Angeln, saugen also die Zugriffe für Foren ab. Traffic fehlt, weniger Anmeldungen, weniger Umsätze, weniger Kapazitäten, Licht aus.

Die Gegenbewegung sind meiner Auffassung nach auch nicht die Foren zu den Social Medias, es war wohl genau andersherum. Sie wurden in wenigen Jahren abgelöst und ein Massensterben hat eingesetzt. Ich bin bei dir, das es immer noch kleinere Dörfer zwischen den großen Betonklötzen für den digitalen Austausch geben wird. Wie oft machen neue Foren aber mittlerweile auf? Wie Alt sind die User im Durchschnitt? Ich bin im Ükel mit 32 (!!) einer der jüngsten Teilnehmer.

Wie war das doch letztens beim Pokern: "Hey Alexa, wie groß wird ein Hecht" "Hey Alexa, spiel 60iger Jahre Musik". Ein kurzer Satz und die Antwort ist da. Was den Nutzer nicht befriedigt, verschwindet schnell im World Wide Web. Lies dir doch mal ein Thema im AB durch, wo nicht Spam, Sticheleien und Altherrenwitze stattfinden. Geht etwas an der Suchintention eines Menschen vorbei, wird es in der Regel nicht als relevant gespeichert.

So ist das halt mit Foren, es sind sterbende Dinos. Blogs ohne klare Zielgruppe und Identität im übrigen auch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ganz so dunkel wie Mini am gestrigen Abend würde ich das Bild nicht malen und auch die Einschätzung eines  Sterbenden Dinos von FF eben mag ich nicht ganz teilen. So lange es Menschen (ich sage ganz bewusst nicht User) mit gleichen oder zumindest ähnlichen Interessen gibt, wird es auch das Bedürfnis zum Austausch geben. In welcher Form oder in welchem Format dieser Austausch erfolgt, spielt dabei, so glaube ich, nicht wirklich eine Rolle.


----------



## gründler

In der letzten Zeit sind leider viele Foren gestorben (leider auch die Stippforen wo sich die "Szene" tummelte). Auch einige Websites hat es getroffen, FF trifft es da ganz gut das es mehr und mehr bröckelt bis hin zum Licht aus,oder halt noch am leben nur ohne neue Inhalte oder wenig Austausch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ganz so dunkel wie Mini am gestrigen Abend würde ich das Bild nicht malen und auch die Einschätzung eines  Sterbenden Dinos von FF eben mag ich nicht ganz teilen. So lange es Menschen (ich sage ganz bewusst nicht User) mit gleichen oder zumindest ähnlichen Interessen gibt, wird es auch das Bedürfnis zum Austausch geben. In welcher Form oder in welchem Format dieser Austausch erfolgt, spielt dabei, so glaube ich, nicht wirklich eine Rolle.


Naja ich war früher in einer Newsgroup (de.alt.music.metal) unterwegs und irgendwann zogen die User nach und nach zu FB um, da gibt es jetzt eine Gruppe die sich d.a.m.m nennt - und es ist nichtmal mehr entfernt das selber sondern eine x-beliebige Gruppe ohne bonmots, ohne abwegige, ohne esprit - aber mit kommentarlos geposteten Youtubevideos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ganz so dunkel wie Mini am gestrigen Abend würde ich das Bild nicht malen und auch die Einschätzung eines  Sterbenden Dinos von FF eben mag ich nicht ganz teilen. So lange es Menschen (ich sage ganz bewusst nicht User) mit gleichen oder zumindest ähnlichen Interessen gibt, wird es auch das Bedürfnis zum Austausch geben. In welcher Form oder in welchem Format dieser Austausch erfolgt, spielt dabei, so glaube ich, nicht wirklich eine Rolle.



Ein Mensch, der eine digitale Plattform nutzt, ist ein User. Ich schreibe das ganz bewusst so, schließlich heisst es auch "Radfahrer" und nicht nicht "Mensch auf Fahrrad".

Dahingehend meine Fakten:


Es entstehen weniger Foren
Es werden immer mehr Foren geschlossen
hohe rechtliche Hürden
alternde Userschaft
Abreibungskampf mit sozialen Medien
eng gestaffelte Zielgruppen
immer weniger werdende Interaktion
Der Ükel mag das alles etwas überlagern, alle anderen Threads sind aber prinzipiell tot. Wo siehst du hier noch großartige Bewegung? Das fing vor Jahren schon an und wurde nur durch eine weitere Gruppe im AB kaschiert. Die DAFV-Basher.   



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja ich war früher in einer Newsgroup (de.alt.music.metal) unterwegs und irgendwann zogen die User nach und nach zu FB um, da gibt es jetzt eine Gruppe die sich d.a.m.m nennt - und es ist nichtmal mehr entfernt das selber sondern eine x-beliebige Gruppe ohne bonmots, ohne abwegige, ohne esprit - aber mit kommentarlos geposteten Youtubevideos



Gibt ja auch viele Youtuber, die ihre Gruppen für Diskussionen auf Facebook eröffnen. Hat auch nur Vorteile, weil du keine technischen Kenntnisse brauchst. Die Leute einsammeln, diskutieren lassen und sogar Traffic aufbauen. Bei Problemen kannst du selber moderieren, brauchst keine Erlaubnis von Betreibern für das Teilen eigener Inhalte, kannst Geld damit verdienen und bist Handlungsschnell. So schlecht ist das ja alles nicht, ganz objektiv.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch die bonmots, ein gewisser Esprit und die Freude daran, mal einen Satz mehr zu formulieren oder auch das gehobene klugscheißern ist doch neben der Friedfischangelei gewissermaßen ein Sekundärinteresse von uns.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Leider muss man FF recht geben, was das Ükel in einer Stunde schafft machen andere Foren zusammen nicht mal in einer Woche. Es ist manchmal erstaunlich wenn man nach 10 Tage woanders keine Veränderungen angezeigt bekommt. Deshalb ist es doch auch so schön in dieser illustren Runde, von anglerischen Themen bis zum gekonnten Klugscheißern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die digitale Plattform ist ja kein Selbstzweck, sondern nur das Werkzeug zur Kommunikation. Vielleicht tauschen wir uns ja schon in wenigen Kahrem mit heute noch nicht vorstellbaren postdigitalen Technologien aus. Mir ist das Werkzeug, mit dem ich den Nagel in die Wand schlage weitgehend egal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter Leider muss man FF recht geben, was das Ükel in einer Stunde schafft machen andere Foren zusammen nicht mal in einer Woche. Es ist manchmal erstaunlich wenn man nach 10 Tage woanders keine Veränderungen angezeigt bekommt. Deshalb ist es doch auch so schön in dieser illustren Runde, von anglerischen Themen bis zum gekonnten Klugscheißern.



Foren sind halt so schön geordnet, du kannst Inhalte nachlesen, über den Tellerand schauen und auch mal tief in die Materie gehen. Für mich sind soziale Medien immer sehr hektisch, Foren dagegen zumeist Kaminfeuer und Whiskey.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch die bonmots, ein gewisser Esprit und die Freude daran, mal einen Satz mehr zu formulieren oder auch das gehobene klugscheißern ist doch neben der Friedfischangelei gewissermaßen ein Sekundärinteresse von uns.


Nein nein  in dem Kontext ist die Friedfischangelei das Sekundärinteresse ^^

Klar ist: wenn keine neuen User kommen ist irgendwann alles gesagt und auch das Feld der Peniswitze ist irgendwann abgegrast. Wir haben hier ja das zweifelhafte Glück, als aktiver Thread eine gewisse Strahlkraft zu entwickeln und neue Ükel heran zu ziehen, ob das ausreichen wird wird sich usswiesen wie der nordhesse sagt. Aber noch sehe ich keinen Grund dazu, Angst ums AB zu haben und was die Zukunft bringt sehen wir dann


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Einspruch, lieber Kochtopf. Jeder Fisch und die Begleitumstände seines Fangs sind Anders, deswegen wird nie alles abgegrast sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein nein  in dem Kontext ist die Friedfischangelei das Sekundärinteresse ^^
> 
> Klar ist: wenn keine neuen User kommen ist irgendwann alles gesagt und auch das Feld der Peniswitze ist irgendwann abgegrast. Wir haben hier ja das zweifelhafte Glück, als aktiver Thread eine gewisse Strahlkraft zu entwickeln und neue Ükel heran zu ziehen, ob das ausreichen wird wird sich usswiesen wie der nordhesse sagt. Aber noch sehe ich keinen Grund dazu, Angst ums AB zu haben und was die Zukunft bringt sehen wir dann



Eher nicht, der Thread existiert außerhalb vom Anglerboard wenig, bis kaum (siehe Tendenz nach Traffic für Suchaufrufe im Monat). Es werden auch so gut wie keine Inhalte aus dem Anglerboard in den sozialen Medien geteilt. Alles was sich im Ükel zentriert, sind Leser aus dem Forum, welche bereits hier waren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ganz so dunkel wie Mini am gestrigen Abend würde ich das Bild nicht malen und auch die Einschätzung eines  Sterbenden Dinos von FF eben mag ich nicht ganz teilen. So lange es Menschen (ich sage ganz bewusst nicht User) mit gleichen oder zumindest ähnlichen Interessen gibt, wird es auch das Bedürfnis zum Austausch geben. In welcher Form oder in welchem Format dieser Austausch erfolgt, spielt dabei, so glaube ich, nicht wirklich eine Rolle.



Ich schließe mich genau dem an, weil:

- Das Angeln an sich bleibt, das unspektakuläre Friedfischangeln mit ruhigem Draußensein ist sehr vielseitig und zudem ideal erholungsbringend.

- Klare Zielgruppe ist vorhanden, ich gehe sogar soweit, dass alle Ükel in Oberweser (und anscheinend noch mehr hier) als Vollblutangler nicht vom Angeln lassen werden und die Gemeinsamkeit pflegen werden. Egal wo.

- Wir das mit dem selbstmoderierend wirklich ganz brauchbar hinbekommen haben; eine These die ich vor vielen jahren mal aufgestellt habe, dass innerhalb einer Informationsexplosion eine Zentralkontrolle durch bezahlte Moderatoren nicht mehr machbar sein wird. Auch nicht bei Hobbyisten-Foren.
Und eine Informationsexplosion ist überall im Gange, ganz im Gegensatz zur Wissensimplosion, aber das ist ein anderes Megathema.

- Dass man dem Tacklewahnsinn mit Beschiss, Obsoleszenz, Produktrotationen und Verschwindibus, neuen Märkten wie Alibaba usw.
alleine gar nicht mehr begegnen kann, nur zusammen im Austausch ist man stärker. Spart neben Geld auch Nerven und bringt weitaus mehr im Gefühl, nicht ohnmächtig zu sein.

- Es ein Grundinteresse ist und bleibt, sich dem Höhen und Tiefen des Fischfanges zu stellen, wahrer Stammtisch eben.

- Die vielbeschworenen Dinos, die Mär vom Aussterben:  Faktisch sind sie putzmunter in ihrer gefiederten Evolutionsvariante vom Raptor, dem Vogel. Großteils weltbeherrschend, noch leckerer geworden, einige Katastrophen mehr überstanden, nicht verschwunden.
Aber gewandelt, und das ist ein MUSS für alle in diesem Evolutionsterrarium, auch für Kultur, Lebensweisen, Foren usw.

- Dass vielfach Informationsgewinn für alle Teilnehmer aus eben auch speziell diesem Thread gezogen wurde. Und manche Eigenheiten und Spezialitäten in Wortwahl und Witz nach alter Tradition der gruppenbildenden Mundarten auch genau ihren Zweck erfüllen, nämlich der Verklausulierung und Verschlüsselung, und somit zwar offen, aber auch im verborgenen allen Bedürfnissen gerecht getan wird.

- Und ja, die Geschichte mit den Millionen Fliegen und dem Scheisshaufen ist eben wahr, aber hier und anderso hat es keine Relevanz.
Ja, sogar krasser gesagt, ich habe bei lockerem Nachdenken gar nicht so viel gegen die "Entsorgung" vor Smartphone, Netflix, Facebook usw., wenn sehr viele Leute damit beschäftigt sind und niemals am Wasser auftauchen. Ganz eigennützig und Zielgruppen-trennend.

Kann man noch einiges mehr finden, aber das reicht erstmal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich genau dem an, weil:
> 
> - Das Angeln an sich bleibt, das unspektakuläre Friedfischangeln mit ruhigem Draußensein ist sehr vielseitig und zudem ideal erholungsbringend.
> 
> - Klare Zielgruppe ist vorhanden, ich gehe sogar soweit, dass alle Ükel in Oberweser (und anscheinend noch mehr hier) als Vollblutangler nicht vom Angeln lassen werden und die Gemeinsamkeit pflegen werden. Egal wo.
> 
> - Wir das mit dem selbstmoderierend wirklich ganz brauchbar hinbekommen haben; eine These die ich vor vielen jahren mal aufgestellt habe, dass innerhalb einer Informationsexplosion eine Zentralkontrolle durch bezahlte Moderatoren nicht mehr machbar sein wird. Auch nicht bei Hobbyisten-Foren.
> Und eine Informationsexplosion ist überall im Gange, ganz im Gegensatz zur Wissensimplosion, aber das ist ein anderes Megathema.
> 
> - Dass man dem Tacklewahnsinn mit Beschiss, Obsoleszenz, Produktrotationen und Verschwindibus, neuen Märkten wie Alibaba usw.
> alleine gar nicht mehr begegnen kann, nur zusammen im Austausch ist man stärker. Spart neben Geld auch Nerven und bringt weitaus mehr im Gefühl, nicht ohnmächtig zu sein.
> 
> - Es ein Grundinteresse ist und bleibt, sich dem Höhen und Tiefen des Fischfanges zu stellen, wahrer Stammtisch eben.
> 
> - Die vielbeschworenen Dinos, die Mär vom Aussterben:  Faktisch sind sie putzmunter in ihrer gefiederten Evolutionsvariante vom Raptor, dem Vogel. Großteils weltbeherrschend, noch leckerer geworden, einige Katastrophen mehr überstanden, nicht verschwunden.
> Aber gewandelt, und das ist ein MUSS für alle in diesem Evolutionsterrarium, auch für Kultur, Lebensweisen, Foren usw.
> 
> - Dass vielfach Informationsgewinn für alle Teilnehmer aus eben auch speziell diesem Thread gezogen wurde. Und manche Eigenheiten und Spezialitäten in Wortwahl und Witz nach alter Tradition der gruppenbildenden Mundarten auch genau ihren Zweck erfüllen, nämlich der Verklausulierung und Verschlüsselung, und somit zwar offen, aber auch im verborgenen allen Bedürfnissen gerecht getan wird.
> 
> - Und ja, die Geschichte mit den Millionen Fliegen und dem Scheisshaufen ist eben wahr, aber hier und anderso hat es keine Relevanz.
> Ja, sogar krasser gesagt, ich habe bei lockerem Nachdenken gar nicht so viel gegen die "Entsorgung" vor Smartphone, Netflix, Facebook usw., wenn sehr viele Leute damit beschäftigt sind und niemals am Wasser auftauchen. Ganz eigennützig und Zielgruppen-trennend.
> 
> Kann man noch einiges mehr finden, aber das reicht erstmal.



Es geht aber nicht um die Leidenschaft des Angelns oder die Darstellung der Informationen, samt Nebenwirkungen,, sondern um den Bestand solcher Foren. Ganz einfache Frage an dich:

*Wer soll das alles Bezahlen, wenn es niemand nutzt? *


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt dann Südhessisch (was streng genommen kein Hessen ist, meine Meinung)


Warum ist denn Südhessen kein Hessen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Ükel mag das alles etwas überlagern, alle anderen Threads sind aber prinzipiell tot. Wo siehst du hier noch großartige Bewegung? Das fing vor Jahren schon an und wurde nur durch eine weitere Gruppe im AB kaschiert. Die DAFV-Basher.


Diesen  Eindruck teile ich vollauf.

Leider scheint damit auch eine Selektion der Mitnutzer des Forums einher gegangen zu sein, da wer nicht auf Linie war, wurde deutlich gemobt.

Auch heute findet die Auseinandersetzung zu oft auf der persönlichen als auf der sachlichen Ebene statt und unsere Gesellschaft zeigt sich zunehmend zerrissen. 

Eine zerrissene Gesellschaft ist aber ein schlechter Ausgangspunkt für "social media".
Unsozial würde es eher treffen.

Facebook sehe ich da nicht als Lösung,  nur ein Zwischenschritt, in dem sich das Süppchen weiter konzentriert, hat aber m.M.n. zu wenig  Strahlkraft um immer neue Mitstreiter anzuziehen.

@Minimax ich mag wie so oft sehr wie du etwas sagst, aber es gefällt mir nicht, was


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> sondern um den Bestand solcher Foren.
> 
> Wer soll das alles Bezahlen, wenn es niemand nutzt?


Was denn bezahlen, da musst du schon differenzieren.
Es gab einige auf kostenlosen Foren aufgebaute Angelforen-Versuche. Da wird nur Zeit und Initiative eingebracht. Sowas stirbt aus Mangel an Beteiligung, wie schon beschrieben.
Glücklicherweise ist der Betrieb eines Mailservers oder eines Forums technisch so billig, dass das jeder einzeln hier aus der Kaffeekasse locker bezahlen kann.
Was teuer ist, sind Personalkosten von angestellten Leuten, speziellen Dienstleistern, oder jemand, der Geld abschöpfen will.
Wenn man als aktueller Werbemultiplikator ala moderne Litfass-Säule wirken kann, dann kommt das Geld für den gemieteten WebServer wenigstens allerlockerst rein.

Mir machen eher die breithin schrumpfenden Printmedien Sorgen, was direkt R&R betrifft, und die potentiellen Nachfolger eBook und so sind schon so schnell wieder tot. Bzw. von der Smartphone-Reader-App verschluckt.
Wenn die mittelalterliche Romanleserin ausstirbt, oder überzeugend gesamttechnologisch umsteigen tun wird, dann "Gute Nacht!", für die Bücher und Büchergeschäfte. Die haben nämlich ganz real merkliche Vervielfältigungskosten und Ladenmieten.
Wenn der Vertrieb + Werbung + Kundenportale überall von den (großen) Herstellern via Internet selber in die Hand genommen wird, als Full-Service-Provider, wie nun strategisch + programmatisch ausgelobt, dann "Gute Nacht!", Handel und Vertriebler.
Was bleiben wird, sind Nischen. Wahrscheinlich auch der Dorf-Tante-Emma Laden in neuer zarter Blüte.
Und da lässt sich für viele schon nett leben, zumal sich Nischen nach dem Krisensturm meist stabilisieren.
So verkauft sich die gute alte Schallplatte wieder richtig gut im Verhältnis zu ihren "Nachfolgern".


----------



## phirania

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hallo Ükelz !
> 
> Eins mal direkt vorweg : Ihr seid es selbst schuld, ihr habt mich schließlich angefixt !!!!!!
> 
> Aber erst mal alles auf Anfang ..... Zunächst muß ich mich mal outen ........ Ich angle jetzt seit fast fünfzig Jahren, habe aber weder gezielt auf Döbel noch jemals mit Brotflocke gefischt !! Döbel waren meist nur lästiger Beifang beim Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch oder beim Fliegenfischen. Der Bestand in unserem Flüsschen ist allerdings recht ordentlich.
> So reifte in den letzten Tagen der Plan für einen Erstversuch in mir, zwei Swims hatte ich schon ausgewählt, mußte nur noch das Wetter passen. Für heute Nachmittag waren zwei bis drei Sonnenstunden gemeldet, und wirklich, pünktlich zum Mittagessen zeigte sich langsam die Sonne. Temperatur 6 Grad, leichter Wind. Schnell das Stalkertackle ins Auto und ab zum ersten Swim. Fehlanzeige, besetzt !!! Kurzer Smalltalk mit den Jungs, die saßen da seit 10 Uhr mit der feeder, Mais und Made als Köder und hatten in mehr als drei Stunden nicht einen Biss !! Naja, beste Voraussetzungen also ........
> Zurück ins Auto und ab zu Swim zwei, der war Petrus sei Dank frei. Optisch sah das auf jeden Fall nach Döbelland aus, ein ruhiges Kehrwasser am Rand einer recht harten Strömung, Wassertiefe 80 - 100 cm, glasklar mit hartem Kiesboden.
> Anhang anzeigen 336954
> 
> Das Setup bestand aus der alten Cormoran Swing King in 270cm, meiner geliebten Ryobi Zauber 1000, 18er Tubertini Hauptschnur, 10 Gramm Birnenblei frei auf der Hauptschnur und einem blauen Forellenhaken von Owner in Größe 4, dessen 30er Vorfach hatte ich allerdings durch ein 20er ersetzt, ca. 60cm lang.
> Stuhl positioniert, Bankstick, nein, Stormpole in die Erde, eine Monsterflocke angeködert und raus mit der Montage, moralisch schon darauf eingestellt, das jetzt das große Warten beginnt ......
> Die Montage lag noch keine 20 Sekunden, da gab es den ersten ziemlich ruppigen Biss, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt und läuft sofort in die Bremse Richtung Strömung. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, das die Scheiß-Satzer schon aktiv sind, denke ich mir. Der Drill geht weiter, immer wieder in die Bremse, die Einstellung hab ich beibehalten, wenns zu nah an die Strömung ging mit dem Finger auf der Spulenkante ein wenig Mehrdruck aufgebaut, dabei ging die parabolische Rute voll durch bis ins Handteil, ohne das ich je die Kontrolle verloren hätte.
> Nach gefühlten 3 Minuten Drill habe ich dann zum ersten Mal die Rückenflosse gesehen, mmmhhhhhhh, das ist alles, aber kein Karpfen !! Der Fisch sieht mich zum ersten Mal und legt sofort wieder einen Full Run über 10 Meter hin, wieder rangeholt und dann war er auch schnell im Kescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336955
> 
> 57cm, der Hammer !!! Rute beködert, nächster Wurf . Eine Minute später der nächste Biss, Anschlag, sitzt !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336957
> 
> 53cm, ich dreh am Rad !!!
> Und so ging das munter weiter !!!!! Jeder Wurf ein Biss, und ich habe keinen versemmelt !
> Anhang anzeigen 336958
> 
> 61cm
> Anhang anzeigen 336959
> 
> knapp 50cm
> Danach hab ich keine Fotos mehr gemacht, weil die Bedienung des Handys immer schwieriger wurde, durch die schleimigen Finger hat der Fingerabdrucksensor irgendwie nicht mehr funktioniert .
> Fazit : 90 Minuten netto geangelt, 11 Döbel zwischen 40 und 63 cm !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom
> 
> p.s. : @Professor Tinca  Zieh dich warm an, es ist ein neuer Sheriff in der Stadt !!!



Dickes Petri . 
Schöne Döbel..


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Größere als sonst waren es leider nicht aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337003


Petri schöne Strecke......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was denn bezahlen, da musst du schon differenzieren.
> Es gab einige auf kostenlosen Foren aufgebaute Angelforen-Versuche. Da wird nur Zeit und Initiative eingebracht. Sowas stirbt aus Mangel an Beteiligung, wie schon beschrieben.
> Glücklicherweise ist der Betrieb eines Mailservers oder eines Forums technisch so billig, dass das jeder einzeln hier aus der Kaffeekasse locker bezahlen kann.
> Was teuer ist, sind Personalkosten von angestellten Leuten, speziellen Dienstleistern, oder jemand, der Geld abschöpfen will.
> Wenn man als Werbemultiplikator wirken kann, dann kommt das Geld wenigstens allerlockerst rein.
> 
> Mir machen eher die breithin schrumpfenden Printmedien Sorgen, was direkt R&R betrifft, und die potentiellen Nachfolger eBook und so sind schon so schnell wieder tot.
> Wenn die mittelalterliche Romanleserin ausstirbt, oder überzeugend gesamttechnologisch umsteigen tun wird, dann "Gute Nacht!", für die Bücher und Büchergeschäfte. Die haben nämlich ganz real merkliche Vervielfältigungskosten und Ladenmieten.
> Wenn der Vertrieb + Werbung + Kundenportale überall von den (großen) Herstellern via Internet selber in die Hand genommen wird, als Full-Service-Provider wie programmatisch ausgelobt, dann "Gute Nacht!", Handel und Vertriebler.
> Was bleiben wird, sind Nischen. Und da lässt sich für viele schon nett leben, zumal sich Nischen nach dem Krisensturm meist stabilisieren.
> So verkauft sich die gute alte Schallplatte wieder richtig gut im Verhältnis zu ihren "Nachfolgern".



Nur Zeit und Initiative.  

Warum sollte jemand 60 Stunde+ die Woche an Arbeit investieren, um dir einen kostenfreien Service zu ermöglichen? Server, Wartung, ständige Updates von Browsern/Android, neue Gesetze (DSGVO), Urheberrecht, Suchmaschinen und diverse Problemlösungen (CSS/PHP) erfordern eine lange Lunte. Wäre das alles mal so einfach....

Ich gebe dir recht, die Serverkosten sind kein Problem, etwaige Lizenzen für Themes, Plugins oder Addons auch nicht immer, aber der Faktor Zeit frisst den Elan. Wofür? Damit Leute sich dann über deine Arbeit echauffieren, das keine Buttons zum Hochscrollen vorhanden sind? Der Browser die Weiterleitung wegen fehlendem SSL blockiert oder dir eine Abmahnung von einem Netz-Anwalt ins Haus flattert? 

Was die Bücher angeht: Es gibt sie noch, sogar nach der Erfindung des Fernsehers. Allerdings schreibt es sich mittlerweile unabhängig auch leichter und gewinnbringender mit E-Books. Wozu einen Verlag, wenn ich beispielsweise einen Blog mit 100.000 Lesern besitze und mein Werk selber verkaufen kann? Das kommt halt dabei rum, wenn ein Autor nur 30 Cent bei einem Verkaufspreis von 25 Euro verdient. Das Internet schließt Türen, öffnet aber auch neue für Nischen (in meinem Fall).


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Einspruch, lieber Kochtopf. Jeder Fisch und die Begleitumstände seines Fangs sind Anders, deswegen wird nie alles abgegrast sein.


Sicher, aber wir hatten hier auch schon Zeiten wo der Ükel etwas verwaist war, wenn man immer im eigenen Saft schmort stagniert ein Forum und, trotz der weite des zu diskutierenden Feldes, gehen die Beitragszahlen dann zurück und schon bist du bei Öfföffs Kausalkette


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Warum ist denn Südhessen kein Hessen?


Weil es nicht Nordhessen ist.
*ed*
Gerade ein Rheinländer sollte doch Verständnis für sowas haben (Köln Düsseldorf etc pp)


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was bleiben wird, sind Nischen. Wahrscheinlich auch der Dorf-Tante-Emma Laden in neuer zarter Blüte.
> Und da lässt sich für viele schon nett leben, zumal sich Nischen nach dem Krisensturm meist stabilisieren.
> So verkauft sich die gute alte Schallplatte wieder richtig gut im Verhältnis zu ihren "Nachfolgern".



Wie schon ein Freund von mir vor jahren sagte: In einem Stall voller Elefanten haben Mäuse jede Menge Platz.
Und so liegt es nur an uns ob es dieses Forum auch in Zukunft geben wird. Wobei, wenn wir endlich dahinter gekommen sind wie der Prof. diese Menge an Fischen fängt und beinahe schon auf Ansage, dann  stirbt auch der ÜKEL. Er wird einfach nicht mehr gebraucht. Aber der Prof. ist uns ja um Jahre voraus, also keine Panik. UNd wenn das Rätsel um den (der Name darf ja nicht genannt werden) gelöst ist dann wartet schon die nächste Herausforderung auf uns, die Karausche. Auch dort wird der Prof. uns anhand von Bildern und Berichten wieder zeigen wie es geht. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Wenn das alles nicht reicht dann gibt es ja noch die Politik, darüber läßt sich vortrefflich streiten, ich nenne nur Volker Pispers.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sicher, aber wir hatten hier auch schon Zeiten wo der Ükel etwas verwaist war, wenn man immer im eigenen Saft schmort stagniert ein Forum und, trotz der weite des zu diskutierenden Feldes, gehen die Beitragszahlen dann zurück und schon bist du bei Öfföffs Kausalkette



Well done, Sir Kochtopf. Das ganze Unheil beginnt mit einer Schneeflocke an und endet in einer Lawine.

Nebenher erwähnt: Der Ükel ist für den Betreiber eigentlich pures Gift. Wir Bündeln nämlich alle möglichen Themen in einem Strang und verhindern so schon die Entstehung neuer Inhalte. In Google rankt der Kram nicht, für Facebook nicht relevant. Somit legen wir eigentlich eine ganze Kategorie lahm. Das hatte damals auch der ehemalige Admin erkannt, die Stories genommen, auf FB geteilt und separat veröffentlicht.



Tricast schrieb:


> Wie schon ein Freund von mir vor jahren sagte: In einem Stall voller Elefanten haben Mäuse jede Menge Platz.
> Und so liegt es nur an uns ob es dieses Forum auch in Zukunft geben wird. Wobei, wenn wir endlich dahinter gekommen sind wie der Prof. diese Menge an Fischen fängt und beinahe schon auf Ansage, dann  stirbt auch der ÜKEL. Er wird einfach nicht mehr gebraucht. Aber der Prof. ist uns ja um Jahre voraus, also keine Panik. UNd wenn das Rätsel um den (der Name darf ja nicht genannt werden) gelöst ist dann wartet schon die nächste Herausforderung auf uns, die Karausche. Auch dort wird der Prof. uns anhand von Bildern und Berichten wieder zeigen wie es geht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Wenn das alles nicht reicht dann gibt es ja noch die Politik, darüber läßt sich vortrefflich streiten, ich nenne nur Volker Pispers.



Heinz, kann eine Stippermesse ohne Besucher funktionieren? Das Problem ist nämlich, das jene Elefanten jetzt die Mäuse fressen. Das olle Facebook macht sogar Werbung für Gruppen im TV. Das hat eigentlich nur Mr.T und WOW getoppt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie schon ein Freund von mir vor jahren sagte: In einem Stall voller Elefanten haben Mäuse jede Menge Platz.


Das ist sehr schön! 



Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn das alles nicht reicht dann gibt es ja noch die Politik, darüber läßt sich vortrefflich streiten, ich nenne nur Volker Pispers.


Seit wann ist Pispers denn Politiker und auf der falschen Seite ?


----------



## Tricast

@Fantastic Fishing : Elefanten fressen keine Mäuse! Die Mäuse müssen nur aufpassen nicht zu groß zu werden.

Liebe Grüße nach Tangermünde

Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Google rankt der Kram nicht


Wieso nicht? Weil der google eben Kommerz bevorzugt, käuflich und ausbaldowert manipulierbar.
Deswegen oft untauglich und für vieles überholt.

Aber mal ein Versuch ala heise'sche Gepardenforelle, für uns ja ein leichtes:





__





						Rotpunktdöbel - Fireball Suche
					






					fireball.com
				




https://duckduckgo.com/htmlRotpunktdöbel

oder die Königin der Suchmaschinen:





__





						Rotpunktdöbel - MetaGer
					





					metager.de
				




Sogar noch vor "Küchen Döbeln" - ich beömele mich!


----------



## Tricast

@Nordlichtangler : Auch Pispers macht Politik, natürlich auf der anderen Seite. Schade das er sich zurückgezogen hat.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



Nicht stark genug optimiert, keine Headings und Metatags, somit nicht relevant. Viel Duplicate, keine Bilder. Dazu noch Pagination und viele verschiedene Autoren (Trustfaktor). Bei gaaaaanz niedriger Nachfrage schnappt sich Google einen Fetzen aus solchen Threads, das ist aber eher im Loooooooooongtail-Bereich angesiedelt (also ganz superduper spezifische Suchanfragen, wie beispielsweise "Mein Hund kackt Weizen aus, der wurde nicht verdaut, sieht aber wie ein Bandwurmkopf aus und riecht nach Döbel". Thematisch wird alles mit Relevanz eher von Contentcreatorn gefressen (Blogger, Magazine etc).

"Mit nicht Ranken" beziehe ich mich aber auf die ersten 30 Ergebnisse einer Suche. Natürlich indexiert Google den Ükel, aber ohne Mehrwert für den Betreiber.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil es nicht Nordhessen ist.
> *ed*
> Gerade ein Rheinländer sollte doch Verständnis für sowas haben (Köln Düsseldorf etc pp)



Ich bin gebürtiger Wiesbadener also Südhesse 
Habe nie einen Unterschied gemacht wo ein Mensch herkommt in Hessen, Deutschland oder Europa. ..
Jedenfalls habe ich in meiner alten Heimat noch nie eine Bemerkung gehört gegen die Nordhessen. .......kann da auch persönlich keinen Unterschied erkennen 
Wenn ich von hier genn Süden fahre freue ich mich immer kurz vor Kassel das Schild zu lesen " Willkommen in Hessen "

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Well done, Sir Kochtopf. Das ganze Unheil beginnt mit einer Schneeflocke an und endet in einer Lawine.
> 
> Nebenher erwähnt: Der Ükel ist für den Betreiber eigentlich pures Gift. Wir Bündeln nämlich alle möglichen Themen in einem Strang und verhindern so schon die Entstehung neuer Inhalte. In Google rankt der Kram nicht, für Facebook nicht relevant. Somit legen wir eigentlich eine ganze Kategorie lahm. Das hatte damals auch der ehemalige Admin erkannt, die Stories genommen, auf FB geteilt und separat veröffentlicht.


Genau das wurde ja auch schonmal den Betreibern vorgeschlagen und sie setzen das um, nur im Gegensatz zu Thomas kommen sie nicht proaktiv auf die Schreiberlinge zu.

Mir wäre es ja lieber wenn für Frage  Trööts eröffnet werden,  dann müsste.man sich nicht mit Raubfischern die nicht der Lage sind eine Laube zu fangen nicht auseinander setzen ^^ Interessant ist der Ükel bei Verhandlungen mit Werbepartnern - wir Schrauben den Traffic hoch und die rechennen "viel traffic - es sehen viele meine Werbung" - dass es nur die selben Dutzend Leute sind wird da nicht erwähnt


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jedenfalls habe ich in meiner alten Heimat noch nie eine Bemerkung gehört gegen die Nordhessen


Weil das eben intelligente Menschen sind. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Was ist eigentlich mit den Mittelhessen, wieso erwähnt die keiner? 
Werden die immer untergebuttert?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Weil der google eben Kommerz bevorzugt, käuflich und ausbaldowert manipulierbar.
> Deswegen oft untauglich und für vieles überholt.



Wer von Google hat eigentlich deine Frau geknallt?

Nochmal: Longtail ohne Relevanz. Bedeutet: Diese Begriffe sind sehr, sehr spezifisch und werden von einem Nutzer nur alle 15 Jahre gesucht. Ich kann auch zu Begriffen wie "Pferdesalbe für wunden Schnippi" einen Eintrag finden, bedeutet aber nicht, das es auch nur irgendeinen positiven Effekt für den Website/Forenbetreiber hat.

Begriffe wie "Döbel Angeln", "Teig für Döbel", "Ruten für Döbel" sind solche Beispiele, wo ein Sucherender eine Intention hat und seinen Durst nach Wissen stillen möchte. Tun das 1000 Menschen im Monat und du bist in den ersten 10 Ergebnissen, bekommst du Traffic. Ergo Geld, neue Anmeldungen und Interaktion.

Im Falle des Ükel: Viele Inhalte verschwinden irgendwo auf Seite 100 von Google, also kein Traffic, ergo kein Geld oder neue Anmeldungen/Interaktion. Weil diese Inhalte nicht Optimiert sind.

Öffnet Alex einen Thread zu seinem Teig, nennt ihn Döbelteig, erstellt die Forensoftware möglicherweise die Metatags und Decription, das Heading ist der Titel, die Beitragserlänge ergibt sich aus der ersten Seite der Diskussion. Alex sein Beitrag wird in Google schnell auffindbar sein, weil grundsätzlich etwas optimiert. Auf deutsch: 

Der Thread heißt für Google "Ükel", weder Döbel, noch Forelle oder ich hasse Suchmaschinen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Mittelhessen, wieso erwähnt die keiner?
> Werden die immer untergebuttert?


Südhessen beginnt hinter Hersfeld


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau das wurde ja auch schonmal den Betreibern vorgeschlagen und sie setzen das um, nur im Gegensatz zu Thomas kommen sie nicht proaktiv auf die Schreiberlinge zu.
> 
> Mir wäre es ja lieber wenn für Frage  Trööts eröffnet werden,  dann müsste.man sich nicht mit Raubfischern die nicht der Lage sind eine Laube zu fangen nicht auseinander setzen ^^ Interessant ist der Ükel bei Verhandlungen mit Werbepartnern - wir Schrauben den Traffic hoch und die rechennen "viel traffic - es sehen viele meine Werbung" - dass es nur die selben Dutzend Leute sind wird da nicht erwähnt



Du kannst den Traffic auf die Threads runterbrechen, auch durch Sitzungen und Seitenaufrufe. Lässt sich für jede Unterseite so praktizieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant ist der Ükel bei Verhandlungen mit Werbepartnern - wir Schrauben den Traffic hoch und die rechennen "viel traffic - es sehen viele meine Werbung" - dass es nur die selben Dutzend Leute sind wird da nicht erwähnt


Das ist aber doch prinzipiell sehr gut fürs Forum.

Ich lese auch soviel Angelwerbung, das reicht für 100 andere User! 
und fallen mir noch einige andere vom Dutzend ein ...

Wir können ja mal unseren Angelwirtschaft-Ausgabenfaktor einzeln und im Verbund bestimmen, darf nur nicht in die falschen Hände und Sicht gelangen. 
Mein Jahresangelausgabenetat gehört(e) sicherlich, wie schon manchmal früher festgestellt, zu den oberen 10%.

Ich will jetzt weniger ausgeben, wenn nun die Angelshopszene floppt, bin ich dann schuld?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mann habt ihr ein langweiliges Thema.
Ich warte einfach mal was passiert und solange es das AB und den Ükel gibt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> .................. wartet schon die nächste Herausforderung auf uns, die Karausche. Auch dort wird der Prof. uns anhand von Bildern und Berichten wieder zeigen wie es geht.



Worauf du dich verlassen kannst, Heinz

Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den Frühling.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mann habt ihr ein langweiliges Thema.
> Ich warte einfach mal was passiert und solange es das AB und den Ükel gibt, bin ich dabei!



Ein Glück!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mann habt ihr ein langweiliges Thema.
> Ich warte einfach mal was passiert und solange es das AB und den Ükel gibt, bin ich dabei!



Das kommt dabei rum, wenn jemand deine Döbelstrecken pulverisiert und die Welt aus den Fugen gelangt. Im Grunde genommen also alles deine Schuld.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> wenn jemand deine Döbelstrecken pulverisiert



 
Das passiert nicht.

Erstmal regelmäßig Strecken legen und dann Fotos davon.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Worauf du dich verlassen kannst, Heinz
> 
> Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den Frühling.



@Fruehling

Hier ist er, Professor.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das passiert nicht.
> 
> Erstmal regelmäßig Strecken legen und dann Fotos davon.



Du bleibst ja auch meine Döbelprinzession. 

Wir sind etwas abgedriftet, am Ende ein reger Austausch wegen der Zukunft des Anglerboards. Am Ende spielts keine Rolle, ist nicht unsere Aufgabe. Solange der Laden hier stehen bleibt, ist alles gut. Wenn nicht, dann spannen wir Büchsentelefone über Bundesländergrenzen oder senden Brieftauben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> @Fruehling
> 
> Hier ist er, Professor.




     

Weck keine schlafenden Hunde.
Bin doch froh dass hier Winter ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Karauschen sind aber auch ziemlich langweilig, außer man angelt sie gerade live, also ist direkt am beißenden Fisch.

Weil eben ziemlich klein, selten und so, finden aufstöbern ist das Thema.
Nicht so dolle für ausgedehnte Schreibdiskussionen. Sag ich mal ...



Aber man weiß ja nie, da kommt dann einer daher, und sucht die optimale Karauschenrute


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weck keine schlafenden Hunde.
> Bin froh dass hier Winter ist.



Hier liest doch sowieso Hinz und Kunz aus dem AB mit, deswegen schickst du mir die Nacktbilder ja auch in der Gruppe. Ich freue mich auch auf den März, die ersten Schleien kitzeln. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob mein Plan mit dem Method Feeder an den Teichen zwischen dem dichtesten Kraut aufgeht. Das werden ganz wilde Touren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Karauschen sind aber auch ziemlich langweilig, außer man angelt sie gerade live, also ist direkt am beißenden Fisch.
> 
> Weil eben* ziemlich klein,* selten und so, finden aufstöbern ist das Thema.



Echt?
Was für Karauschen kennst du denn?


----------



## rolfmoeller

Petri zu der Strecke.


----------



## rhinefisher

Lass mal gut sein mit solchen Pornobildern - ich werde schon wieder ganz wuschig...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Karauschen kennst du denn?


Viel kleiner, und auch nur einmal reichlich in brandenburgischen Sumpfgräben vorgefunden, als gerade die Wendezeitruhepause herrschte.

Wenn du solche wiederfinden schaffst, dann ist das ganz schön weit oben, was die Art betrifft. 

Ich hab' so in Erinnerung, dass der Schritt von der Kleinüberlaufentwässerung zur Totalentwässerung ihr den Lebensraum nimmt, weil sie in begradigten (Rest-)flüssen nicht mehr leben kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn du solche wiederfinden schaffst, dann ist das ganz schön weit oben, was die Art betrifft.




Genau darum geht es doch beim specimen hunting, große Fische(ihrer Art) zu finden und zu fangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn es nur um einen einzigen Zielfisch geht, finde ich das ziemlich langweilig mit dem Specimen Hunting.
Einfach vom Zeitverbrauch und der Erfolgsquote her.
Ich passe mich lieber der aktuellen Lage am Wasser an, der Fisch ist sowieso der Bestimmer, und hante den Specimen, der gerade da ist und läuft. Ob Fried oder Raub, und am besten beides zur Auswahl und selber gut vorgetackelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um einen einzigen Zielfisch geht, finde ich das ziemlich langweilig mit dem Specimen Hunting.




Es geht um alle Fische, hier aber besonders um alle Friedfische natürlich.
Je nach Jahres-/Beißzeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das liest sich schon viel besser!  

Es gibt die Karpfenangler, die wässern stur ihre dicken Murmeln am hohen Mittag, obwohl an der Oberfläche sich Döbel, Aland und Co eine Fressorgie auf Fresskrümel von entfernt Badenden geben.
Es gibt die Hechtangler mit Bigbaittackle, die angeln mit 30cm stur auf den Meter+ only, obwohl sich gerade frühnachmittags die Großbarsche an der Schilfkante übereinander aus dem Wasser in die Kleinfische schrauben.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das liest sich schon viel besser!
> 
> Es gibt die Karpfenangler, die wässern stur ihre dicken Murmeln am hohen Mittag, obwohl an der Oberfläche sich Döbel, Aland und Co eine Fressorgie auf Fresskrümel von entfernt Badenden geben.
> Es gibt die Hechtangler mit Bigbaittackle, die angeln mit 30cm stur auf den Meter+ only, obwohl sich gerade frühnachmittags die Großbarsche an der Schilfkante übereinander aus dem Wasser in die Kleinfische schrauben.


So lange der betreffende Angler damit seine Freude hat, ist doch alles o.k.!


----------



## Fruehling

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weck keine schlafenden Hunde.
> Bin doch froh dass hier Winter ist.



Komm, Prof., Du wolltest es doch auch!


----------



## Slappy

Auch wenn sich jetzt der ein oder andere Fragen wird, wer ist das eigentlich und was will der hier? 
Endlich geht es mal um ein Thema wo ich was zu schreiben kann. 

Als Angler bringe ich euch hier nichts. Grund - > ich habe erst letzten Sommer meinen Schein gemacht und bis dato bin ich nur gut darin geworden knoten zu binden und hänger zu lösen bzw. Montagen aus Bäumen und Sträuchern zu holen. Ansonsten falle ich in die Rubrik der Schneider. 

Aber zum Thema Foren und Facebook . Ich bin in beidem unterwegs. Je Hobby bin ich in 2-3 Foren aktiv. Der Grund ist simple. Bei FB kann man schnell aktuelles sehen und den Leuten aktuelle Situationen präsentieren. Wissensaustausch ist schon recht schwierig da alle nur Bilder schauen und reine Texte, vor allem längere, einfach überscrollt werden. In Foren kann man ganze Entwicklungen nachlesen, Erfahrungen von 100erten vergleichen und sich einbringen, in dem Wissen, das es gelesen wird und in der Regel auch immer jemand eine Antwort parat hat. Das ist auf FB und Co definitiv nicht so. 
Und genau deshalb lese ich auch hier seit meiner Anmeldung jeden Tag mit und auch durch alte Themen die schon lange nicht mehr aktiv genutzt werden. 
Wer also wirklich etwas lernen möchte und sich wirklich austauschen möchte. Der wird immer wieder den Weg zu Foren finden! 

In diesem Sinne, schreibt bitte wieder über das angeln. Ich brauche mehr input


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das liest sich schon viel besser!
> 
> Es gibt die Karpfenangler, die wässern stur ihre dicken Murmeln am hohen Mittag, obwohl an der Oberfläche sich Döbel, Aland und Co eine Fressorgie auf Fresskrümel von entfernt Badenden geben.
> Es gibt die Hechtangler mit Bigbaittackle, die angeln mit 30cm stur auf den Meter+ only, obwohl sich gerade frühnachmittags die Großbarsche an der Schilfkante übereinander aus dem Wasser in die Kleinfische schrauben.



Zielfisch. *ZIEL* + *FISCH*.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Slappy schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich jetzt der ein oder andere Fragen wird, wer ist das eigentlich und was will der hier?
> Endlich geht es mal um ein Thema wo ich was zu schreiben kann.
> 
> Als Angler bringe ich euch hier nichts. Grund - > ich habe erst letzten Sommer meinen Schein gemacht und bis dato bin ich nur gut darin geworden knoten zu binden und hänger zu lösen bzw. Montagen aus Bäumen und Sträuchern zu holen. Ansonsten falle ich in die Rubrik der Schneider.
> 
> Aber zum Thema Foren und Facebook . Ich bin in beidem unterwegs. Je Hobby bin ich in 2-3 Foren aktiv. Der Grund ist simple. Bei FB kann man schnell aktuelles sehen und den Leuten aktuelle Situationen präsentieren. Wissensaustausch ist schon recht schwierig da alle nur Bilder schauen und reine Texte, vor allem längere, einfach überscrollt werden. In Foren kann man ganze Entwicklungen nachlesen, Erfahrungen von 100erten vergleichen und sich einbringen, in dem Wissen, das es gelesen wird und in der Regel auch immer jemand eine Antwort parat hat. Das ist auf FB und Co definitiv nicht so.
> Und genau deshalb lese ich auch hier seit meiner Anmeldung jeden Tag mit und auch durch alte Themen die schon lange nicht mehr aktiv genutzt werden.
> Wer also wirklich etwas lernen möchte und sich wirklich austauschen möchte. Der wird immer wieder den Weg zu Foren finden!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, schreibt bitte wieder über das angeln. Ich brauche mehr input



Warum stellst du keine Fragen oder öffnest Themen im Forum zu deinen Problem? Und natürlich Herzlich willkommen, ich teile deine Ansicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> So lange der betreffende Angler damit seine Freude hat, ist doch alles o.k.!


Ich werde ihn deswegen nicht beschimpfen oder bashen   ; jeder darf selber schmieden.

Aber ich schüttele schon den Kopf und beurteile für mich den Erlebniswert, oder bewerte evtl. doch des Sturen späteres Jammern: "Es beißt ja nichts!" 
Wenn ich den zweiten Fisch im Kescher habe, kommt oft Aktionismus der anderen auf. 
Umtacklen scheint eine gewisse Hürde darzustellen, da kann ich sogar nachvollziehen.
Ist schon ganz gut, wenn man entfernter auf der anderen See- oder Flussseite ist.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lass mal gut sein mit solchen Pornobildern - ich werde schon wieder ganz wuschig...



Genau, Pornobilder! Man darf hier aber auch nichts sagen schon setzt der Prof. dem Ganzen die Krone auf. Wirklich wunderschöne Fische und in einer beachtlichen Größe und Menge.
Die meisten von uns, mich eingerechnet, sind Wald und Wiesen Angler und freuen sich wenn überhaupt ein Fisch dem Köder erliegt und sich unser erbarmt. Ich gebe aber dem Prof. recht, die hohe Kunst der Friedfischangelei ist der Fang von kapitalen Fischen einer Art und das auch noch in entsprechender Anzahl. Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch umfassende Kenntnisse des Gewässers und die Lebensweise der zu beangelnden Fischart. Alles mit viel Zeit verbunden die viele nicht investieren wollen oder können. Aber spannend ist das schon.

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich jetzt der ein oder andere Fragen wird, wer ist das eigentlich und was will der hier?
> Endlich geht es mal um ein Thema wo ich was zu schreiben kann.
> 
> Als Angler bringe ich euch hier nichts. Grund - > ich habe erst letzten Sommer meinen Schein gemacht und bis dato bin ich nur *gut darin geworden knoten zu binden und hänger zu lösen bzw. Montagen aus Bäumen und Sträuchern zu holen.* Ansonsten falle ich in die Rubrik der Schneider.


Wenn du mich fragst klingt das nach Kernkompetenz! Am meisten lernt man vom Fragen und zuhören- bist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Genau, Pornobilder! Man darf hier aber auch nichts sagen schon setzt der Prof. dem Ganzen die Krone auf. Wirklich wunderschöne Fische und in einer beachtlichen Größe und Menge.
> Die meisten von uns, mich eingerechnet, sind Wald und Wiesen Angler und freuen sich wenn überhaupt ein Fisch dem Köder erliegt und sich unser erbarmt. Ich gebe aber dem Prof. recht, die hohe Kunst der Friedfischangelei ist der Fang von kapitalen Fischen einer Art und das auch noch in entsprechender Anzahl. Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch umfassende Kenntnisse des Gewässers und die Lebensweise der zu beangelnden Fischart. Alles mit viel Zeit verbunden die viele nicht investieren wollen oder können. Aber spannend ist das schon.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz


Ich persönlich mag keine Setzkescherbilder, die Fische sehen mir damit zu sehr nach Schüttgut aus, aber was der Prof rausholt ist phänomenal. Ich habe btw. Einen Verdacht zu seiner Döbelangelei und werde dahingehend experimentieren bevor ich ihn damit konfrontiere.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> die Fische sehen mir damit zu sehr nach *Schüttgut* aus


Das ist auch eine bemerkenswerte Sichtweise!  

Ich finde es sehr positiv, dass einer Verwertung ja/nein aller nötige Entscheidungsspielraum gegeben wird.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das liest sich schon viel besser!
> 
> Es gibt die Karpfenangler, die wässern stur ihre dicken Murmeln am hohen Mittag, obwohl an der Oberfläche sich Döbel, Aland und Co eine Fressorgie auf Fresskrümel von entfernt Badenden geben.
> Es gibt die Hechtangler mit Bigbaittackle, die angeln mit 30cm stur auf den Meter+ only, obwohl sich gerade frühnachmittags die Großbarsche an der Schilfkante übereinander aus dem Wasser in die Kleinfische schrauben.



Ja das stimmt schon was du schreibst! 
Manchmal gehöre ich da allerdings auch dazu ,wenn ich meinen Zielfisch im Kopf habe und das passende Tackel am Wasser habe .
Wenn ich zB auf Waller fische ,kümmer ich mich nicht um Döbel, fische ich auf Döbel interessiert mich kein Zander .
Aber jeder nach seiner Auffassung finde ich! 
Ich hab da immer ein Programm im Kopf ,Hauptsache viele Fische gehört da nicht immer unbedingt dazu .

 LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

@Slappy : Wenn Du hier schon länger mitliest, dann kennst Du ja sicher auch das Prozedere im ÜKEL. Gepflegte Umgangsformen und Wortwahl. Keine Küchenbilder oder Bilder von blutenden Fischen und keine Politik. Und ja, das hier ist ein Friedfischstammtisch (kein Stammtisch für Köderfischangler)!
Beim beherzigen dieser Regeln bist Du herzlich eingeladen am Stammtisch Platz zu nehmen. (Der Neue gibt erstmal eine Runde aus!)

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lass mal gut sein mit solchen Pornobildern - ich werde schon wieder ganz wuschig...


Du weisst, dass man außerhalb des Rheinlades Wuschig zu rösig sagt? Ich habe furchtbare Bilder vor meinem inneren Auge im Kontext "Fischfangpornobilder" auf der einen und sexuelle Erregung auf der anderen Seite


----------



## Slappy

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum stellst du keine Fragen oder öffnest Themen im Forum zu deinen Problem? Und natürlich Herzlich willkommen, ich teile deine Ansicht!





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du mich fragst klingt das nach Kernkompetenz! Am meisten lernt man vom Fragen und zuhören- bist herzlich eingeladen


Danke. 

Wieso ich keine Fragen stelle oder Themen eröffne? Naja, ich habe noch keine echten Fragen und lese wie gesagt erstmal. Es muss ja nicht zun xten mal ein Thema eröffnet werden zu Sachen die im Zweifel schon mehrfach ausdisskutiert wurden. Am Samstag bekomme ich endlich die Schlüssel zu den Vereinsteichen und dann wird erstmal getestet ob ich bereits was lernen konnte. Wenn dann fragen entstehen werde ich euch schon belästigen, keine Angst


----------



## Slappy

Tricast schrieb:


> @Slappy : Wenn Du hier schon länger mitliest, dann kennst Du ja sicher auch das Prozedere im ÜKEL. Gepflegte Umgangsformen und Wortwahl. Keine Küchenbilder oder Bilder von blutenden Fischen und keine Politik. Und ja, das hier ist ein Friedfischstammtisch (kein Stammtisch für Köderfischangler)!
> Beim beherzigen dieser Regeln bist Du herzlich eingeladen am Stammtisch Platz zu nehmen. (Der Neue gibt erstmal eine Runde aus!)
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Naja, länger ist übertrieben, aber halt intensiv. 
Ich werde mich natürlich den Regeln fügen! Vielen Dank. 
Soso, eine Runde..... 


Ich hoffe es trinkt jeder Bier, hab nichts anderes gefunden


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Manchmal gehöre ich da allerdings auch dazu ,wenn ich meinen Zielfisch im Kopf habe und das passende Tackel am Wasser habe .
> 
> Ich hab da immer ein Programm im Kopf ,Hauptsache viele Fische gehört da nicht immer unbedingt dazu .


Insofern habe ich auch *einen* Zielfisch, der geht bei Chancenindizien immer vor. 
und ich habe wohl eine Fischwertungsreihenfolge intus, wer ist interessanter und lohnt sich gerade. 
so wie: Döbel vor Rotauge vor Ukelei.

Bei dir wahrscheinlich der Waller on-top, kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> ..........,* die hohe Kunst der Friedfischangelei ist der Fang von kapitalen Fischen einer Art und das auch noch in entsprechender Anzahl. Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch umfassende Kenntnisse des Gewässers und die Lebensweise der zu beangelnden Fischart. Alles mit viel Zeit verbunden die viele nicht investieren wollen oder können. *Aber spannend ist das schon.



So ist es, lieber Heinz.
Man muss eine gehörige Menge Sturheit, Zeit und Herzblut aufwenden bis es (fast) immer auf Ansage klappt. und der Weg dahin ist mit Rückschlägen gepflastert.
Ein bisschen Masochismus muss einem also innewohnen.
Wenn man dann am Ziel(-fisch) ist, ist aber alles vergessen.


----------



## Tricast

Hier wird getrunken was auf den Tisch kommt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du weisst, dass man außerhalb des Rheinlades Wuschig zu rösig sagt? Ich habe furchtbare Bilder vor meinem inneren Auge im Kontext "Fischfangpornobilder" auf der einen und sexuelle Erregung auf der anderen Seite


Wieso zweifelst du an Erregung, ob wuschig rösig fanggeil ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe btw. Einen Verdacht zu seiner Döbelangelei und werde dahingehend experimentieren bevor ich ihn damit konfrontiere.



Bin schon neugierig.
Du kannst mich aber auch per PN fragen ob du auf dem Holzweg bist oder den Gral gefunden hast.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss eine gehörige Menge Sturheit, Zeit und Herzblut aufwenden bis es (fast) immer auf Ansage klappt. und der Weg dahin ist mit Rückschlägen geplastert.
> Ein bisschen Masochismus muss einem also innewohnen.


In jungen Jahren hab ich sowas auch jahrelang gewollt u. gemacht!  

Jetztzeit bin ich wohl zu berechnend, bzw. die Zeit ist viel teurer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso zweifelst du an Erregung, ob wuschig rösig fanggeil ?


Ich zweifle nicht an der Erregung aber wuschig ist zumindest hier ganz klar sexuelle Erregung und das hat bei den allermeisten Menschen nichts mit einem Setzkescherbild zu tun. Im Rheinland kann wuschig war anderes bedeuten, eher im Sinne von "unruhige oder gespannt"


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du weisst, dass man außerhalb des Rheinlades Wuschig zu rösig sagt? Ich habe furchtbare Bilder vor meinem inneren Auge im Kontext "Fischfangpornobilder" auf der einen und sexuelle Erregung auf der anderen Seite



Genau so wars auch gemeint.
Wenn ich derart schöne Bilder sehe, regt sich in mir gewaltige Lebensfreude und dann werde ich halt wuschig...
Solange ich mich nicht an Karpfen vergehe..


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Viel kleiner, und auch nur einmal reichlich in brandenburgischen Sumpfgräben vorgefunden, als gerade die Wendezeitruhepause herrschte.
> 
> Wenn du solche wiederfinden schaffst, dann ist das ganz schön weit oben, was die Art betrifft.
> 
> Ich hab' so in Erinnerung, dass der Schritt von der Kleinüberlaufentwässerung zur Totalentwässerung ihr den Lebensraum nimmt, weil sie in begradigten (Rest-)flüssen nicht mehr leben kann.



Falls Du mal hier in der Ecke sein solltest dann gib bitte Zeichen: ein paar Karauschengewässer kenne ich. 
Von echten Riesen träume ich zwar, aber Ü30 ist ja schon mal was.
Als Kind und Jugendlicher habe ich nicht eine Karausche über 15cm gesehen, dafür Unmassen von deutlich kleineren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Super, in nicht planierter Landschaft kann das fein was werden! 

Mir entstehen da Pläne für 2020, die muss ich festhalten und ordnen ...


----------



## Jason

Zu dem Thema Karauschen fällt mir auch was ein. Am Ortsrand von unserem beschaulichen Dörflein gib es auch ein Fischteich. Den hat sogar der Onkel meines Vaters in 70er Jahren erschaffen. Er ist ein bisschen größer als der Teich wo ich mit @Kochtopf war und hat eine Insel, wo jedes Jahr Schwäne brüten. 
Damals wurde er mit Forellen besetzt. Kann noch so einige Erinnerungen hochholen wie ich damals als kleiner Bub mit meinem Vater immer dort angeln war. Ich durfte immer den Kescher ins Wasser halten wenn mein Vater eine gefangen hatte und er führte sie dann hinein. 
Da war ich immer stolz wie Oskar. Später, ich glaube, ich war dann 7 oder 8 Jahre alt durfte ich dann auch die Rute ins Wasser halten.  
Und gefangen habe ich natürlich mit Hilfe meines Daddys auch. 
Was dann in den vielen laufenden Jahren mit dem Teich geschah...… keine Ahnung. 
1998 kaufte ich mit meiner Frau, sie kam gebürtig von hier, hier ein Haus und ich begann mich wieder für den Teich zu interessieren. 
Mein Großonkel war mittlerweile verstorben, aber dessen Frau war noch im Besitz von der Idylle. Ich besuchte sie und sagte ihr, dass ich jetzt im Zwergenland wohne und auch an dem Teich angeln möchte. Sie sagte zu mir, dass ich klar da angeln kann. Aber ich soll auch ein wenig um den Teich kümmern. Z.B wäre der Mönch hin und wieder verstopft. Dadurch steigt der Wasserstand an und das Wasser drückt zu sehr in den Nebengraben. Der Aufgabe habe ich mir angenommen und auch einige Schwarzangeler vertrieben. 
Und zu der Zeit war das dann ein fast reiner Friedfischteich. Fast deswegen, es waren viele Aale drin. Ich habe Exemplare über 90cm gefangen. 
Forellen gab es keine mehr, aber es waren viele Karauschen vorhanden. Und sicherlich heute auch noch. Spiegelkarpfen, Schuppenkarpfen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern, alles ohne Ende. 
Das einzigste, was nicht so schön war, der Teich war komplett verkrautet. Am Ablauf war allerdings eine Stelle, da ging es einigermaßen. Mir einer selbstgebauten Krautharke vergrößerte ich die Angelstelle, so das ich da immer in Frieden stippen konnte. Aber die Karauschen waren nie größer als 20cm. An diesem Teich habe ich dann meinem Sohn in seiner Kindheit das angeln beigebracht. 
Dieses ebenfalls wunderschöne Gewässer wurde so vor ca. 15 Jahren verkauft. Der neue Besitzer hatte von Wasserwirtschaftsamt zur Auflage bekommen, den Teich ein Drittel zum nebenstehenden Graben zuzuschütten. Angeblich, weil zu viele Kolibakterien die sich in den Teich befänden, in das Grundwasser Blablabla drücken. Die Auflage wurde erfüllt und gleichzeitig ein Schild mit der Aufschrift : Betreten und angeln verboten, aufgestellt. Tja, da hat sich seit dem das angeln dort erledigt. Hatte schon mal freundlich nachgefragt, ob ich mal die Rute reinhalten darf, aber der neue Besitzer lässt sich auch nichts ein. Karauschen ade.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es trinkt jeder Bier, hab nichts anderes gefunden


Nö, ich möchte lieber einen Apfelsaft. Herzlich willkommen Slappy!


----------



## Kochtopf

Sehr schöne und ein wenig wehmütige Geschichte, vielen Dank @jason 1


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal freundlich nachgefragt, ob ich mal die Rute reinhalten darf, aber der neue Besitzer lässt sich auch nichts ein. Karauschen ade.




Das ist ja schade.
Und ihn mit ner Flasch Schnaps überzeugen geht auch nicht(in den Kopf - nicht auf den Kopf!)?


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist ja schade.
> Und ihn mit ner Flasch Schnaps überzeugen geht auch nicht(in den Kopf - nicht auf den Kopf!)?


Der Mann ist ein alter Knispel. Hat ein Baugeschäft und Geld wie Heu. Ich war mal im Winter 2018 an dem Teich, um Schilfrohr für meine Posen zu schneiden. Und da hat er mich erwischt. Er bölkte nur: "Was machen sie hier auf dem Privatgelände"? Ich erklärte ihm, was ich da machte und er sagte nur: "Ich dachte sie wären hier am angeln. Das wollen wir hier nicht". Ich vergesse das erstmal. Mal schauen, wenn er nicht mehr unter den Lebenden ist, dann kann ich mal einen Versuch bei seinem Sohn starten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Karauschen fällt mir auch was ein. Am Ortsrand von unserem beschaulichen Dörflein gib es auch ein Fischteich. Den hat sogar der Onkel meines Vaters in 70er Jahren erschaffen. Er ist ein bisschen größer als der Teich wo ich mit @Kochtopf war und hat eine Insel, wo jedes Jahr Schwäne brüten.
> Damals wurde er mit Forellen besetzt. Kann noch so einige Erinnerungen hochholen wie ich damals als kleiner Bub mit meinem Vater immer dort angeln war. Ich durfte immer den Kescher ins Wasser halten wenn mein Vater eine gefangen hatte und er führte sie dann hinein.
> Da war ich immer stolz wie Oskar. Später, ich glaube, ich war dann 7 oder 8 Jahre alt durfte ich dann auch die Rute ins Wasser halten.
> Und gefangen habe ich natürlich mit Hilfe meines Daddys auch.
> Was dann in den vielen laufenden Jahren mit dem Teich geschah...… keine Ahnung.
> 1998 kaufte ich mit meiner Frau, sie kam gebürtig von hier, hier ein Haus und ich begann mich wieder für den Teich zu interessieren.
> Mein Großonkel war mittlerweile verstorben, aber dessen Frau war noch im Besitz von der Idylle. Ich besuchte sie und sagte ihr, dass ich jetzt im Zwergenland wohne und auch an dem Teich angeln möchte. Sie sagte zu mir, dass ich klar da angeln kann. Aber ich soll auch ein wenig um den Teich kümmern. Z.B wäre der Mönch hin und wieder verstopft. Dadurch steigt der Wasserstand an und das Wasser drückt zu sehr in den Nebengraben. Der Aufgabe habe ich mir angenommen und auch einige Schwarzangeler vertrieben.
> Und zu der Zeit war das dann ein fast reiner Friedfischteich. Fast deswegen, es waren viele Aale drin. Ich habe Exemplare über 90cm gefangen.
> Forellen gab es keine mehr, aber es waren viele Karauschen vorhanden. Und sicherlich heute auch noch. Spiegelkarpfen, Schuppenkarpfen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern, alles ohne Ende.
> Das einzigste, was nicht so schön war, der Teich war komplett verkrautet. Am Ablauf war allerdings eine Stelle, da ging es einigermaßen. Mir einer selbstgebauten Krautharke vergrößerte ich die Angelstelle, so das ich da immer in Frieden stippen konnte. Aber die Karauschen waren nie größer als 20cm. An diesem Teich habe ich dann meinem Sohn in seiner Kindheit das angeln beigebracht.
> Dieses ebenfalls wunderschöne Gewässer wurde so vor ca. 15 Jahren verkauft. Der neue Besitzer hatte von Wasserwirtschaftsamt zur Auflage bekommen, den Teich ein Drittel zum nebenstehenden Graben zuzuschütten. Angeblich, weil zu viele Kolibakterien die sich in den Teich befänden, in das Grundwasser Blablabla drücken. Die Auflage wurde erfüllt und gleichzeitig ein Schild mit der Aufschrift : Betreten und angeln verboten, aufgestellt. Tja, da hat sich seit dem das angeln dort erledigt. Hatte schon mal freundlich nachgefragt, ob ich mal die Rute reinhalten darf, aber der neue Besitzer lässt sich auch nichts ein. Karauschen ade.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Eigentlich liebe ich solche Geschichten sehr ! Leider ist das Ende sehr traurig. ...
Man könnte natürlich evtl ein Gewässergutachten machen wegen Bakterien, aber ohne die Genehmigung des Besitzers ohne Sinn! 

Sehr schade drum ! LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> "Ich dachte sie wären hier am angeln. *Das wollen wir hier nicht"*. Ich vergesse das erstmal. Mal schauen, wenn er nicht mehr unter den Lebenden ist, dann kann ich mal einen Versuch bei seinem Sohn starten.



Wat für'n Arsch!
Ich drück dir die Daumen dass du nicht so lange warten musst.


----------



## Andal

So gehen sie dahin, die kleinen Weiherchen und ihre stillen Bestände.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Eigentlich liebe ich solche Geschichten sehr ! Leider ist das Ende sehr traurig. ...
> Man könnte natürlich evtl ein Gewässergutachten machen wegen Bakterien, aber ohne die Genehmigung des Besitzers ohne Sinn!
> 
> Sehr schade drum ! LG Michael


Einen Teufel wird er tun. Eigentlich wollte er den Teich gar nicht kaufen. Wie gesagt, mein Großonkel hat den Teich erschaffen. Er hatte auch eine Baufirma, mit all den Gerätschaften. Hat den Teich ausgebaggert und, und, und. Wie meine Großtante dann älter wurde und keinen Bock mehr auf das Baugeschäft mehr hatte, wurden alle Arbeiter entlassen. Der alte Knispel hat dann alles von ihr gekauft. Von der Schippe bis zum gesamten Bauhof. Und mein Tantchen sagte auch, das er den Teich auch nehmen müssen. Sonst platzt der Deal. Das Wasserwirtschaftsamt lag ihr im Nacken und sie wollte damit nichts mehr zu tun haben. Wehleidig hat er eingelenkt und hat den Teich brach gelegt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@jason 1 danke für die schöne Geschichte- was für ein Jammer. @Andal hat recht, wenn er das als einen exemplarischen Fall des bundesweiten Teichsterbens sieht: Dieser Teich und seine Geschichte liegt in hundertfach zwischen Rhein und Oder.

Aber dafür haben wir ja immer mehr Commercials- mit Riesenregenbognern, und Stören und Bass und bestimmt auch bald mit Hydren und Medusen! Und da fühlt man auch sich nicht mehr so einsam und alleine, weil zu jeder Seite auf 1m Abstand ein lieber Kollege steht! Yaaay!


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> @jason 1 danke für die schöne Geschichte- was für ein Jammer. @Andal hat recht, wenn er das als einen typischen Fall des bundesweiten Teichsterbens sieht: Dieser Teich und seine Geschichte liegt in hundertfach zwischen Rhein und Oder.
> 
> Aber dafür haben wir ja immer mehr Commercials- mit Riesenregenbognern, und Stören und Bass und bestimmt auch bald mit Hydren und Medusen! Und da fühlt man auch sich nicht mehr so einsam und alleine, weil zu jeder Seite auf 1m Abstand ein lieber Kollege steht! Yaaay!



Gaaaanz genau so ist es! 
Und was ich noch hinzufügen möchte ist, das zieht dann noch ein ganz anderes Klientel ans Wasser! 
Mit Handy eingeklemmt zwischen Kopf und Schulter wild um den Teich laufend. .....

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wie handhabt Ihr das? 
Ich bin schon öfters an ein Gewässer gekommen, mir einen Angelplatz gesucht und habe angefangen zu Angeln .
Eine gewisse Zeit später, kam denn ein anderer Angler und sagte den Platz hat er schon seit Tagen angefüttert !
Bei mir persönlich macht dann der Ton die Musik! Ist jemand freundlich, räume ich den Platz und wünsche Petri , kommt mir jemand dumm ,dann hab ich dort Sitzfleisch! 
Würde mich mal interessieren wie Ihr das so handhabt? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Darüber gab es schon einen gesonderten Thread. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich bin schon öfters an ein Gewässer gekommen, mir einen Angelplatz gesucht und habe angefangen zu Angeln .
> Eine gewisse Zeit später, kam denn ein anderer Angler und sagte den Platz hat er schon seit Tagen angefüttert !
> Bei mir persönlich macht dann der Ton die Musik! Ist jemand freundlich, räume ich den Platz und wünsche Petri , kommt mir jemand dumm ,dann hab ich dort Sitzfleisch!
> Würde mich mal interessieren wie Ihr das so handhabt?



Ist mir noch nie passiert, würde es geschehen, würde ich vermutlich so handeln wie beschrieben.


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wie handhabt Ihr das?
> Ich bin schon öfters an ein Gewässer gekommen, mir einen Angelplatz gesucht und habe angefangen zu Angeln .
> Eine gewisse Zeit später, kam denn ein anderer Angler und sagte den Platz hat er schon seit Tagen angefüttert !
> Bei mir persönlich macht dann der Ton die Musik! Ist jemand freundlich, räume ich den Platz und wünsche Petri , kommt mir jemand dumm ,dann hab ich dort Sitzfleisch!
> Würde mich mal interessieren wie Ihr das so handhabt?
> 
> LG Michael




Wenn er dreist wäre, würde ich ihm sagen: „Oh, prima, ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich so bombig fange” und ihm mit der Hand den Weg zum Horizont zeigen.
Für einen netten Typen würde ich evtl. den Platz räumen.
Hast Recht - der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie Ihr das so handhabt?




Wer zuerst da ist, angelt da!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer zuerst da ist, angelt da!


Ausnahme: bei uns im Verein kennen sich die aktiven Angler eigentlich ganz gut, da spricht man sich schonmal ab, man ist ja Kameradschaftlich.
Aber ich angle eh da wo fast nie wer auftaucht


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer zuerst da ist, angelt da!


Genau, da könnte ja jeder kommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau, da könnte ja jeder kommen.



Genau.
.....und sonstwas erzählen, nur weil er den Platz haben will.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> .....und sonstwas erzählen, nur weil der Platz haben will.


Ein Bierchen kann er ausgeben. Mehr nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Na, ja, man muss aber auch etwas Verständnis haben:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> .....und sonstwas erzählen, nur weil er den Platz haben will.



Denn was ist die beste Stelle an einem Gewässer?

Genau, immer da wo der Prof grad sitzt


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, ja, man muss aber auch etwas Verständnis haben:
> 
> 
> 
> Denn was ist die beste Stelle an einem Gewässer?
> 
> Genau, immer da wo der Prof grad sitzt





Haha, in Friesland waren die „Hotspots” früher häufig mit einem roten VW-Bus markiert...


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wie handhabt Ihr das?
> Ich bin schon öfters an ein Gewässer gekommen, mir einen Angelplatz gesucht und habe angefangen zu Angeln .
> Eine gewisse Zeit später, kam denn ein anderer Angler und sagte den Platz hat er schon seit Tagen angefüttert !


Bläd g'loffa Spezl. Servus!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, in Friesland waren die „Hotspots” früher häufig mit einem roten VW-Bus markiert...



Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, das es eine lokale Legende in den Weilern um die alte Hansestadt Rostock gibt, in denen ein uralter, klappriger Kombi eine Rolle spielt. Sein Auftauchen an Weihern, Teichen und Flüsslein, so ging die Mär, verhiess immer gute Fänge. Natürlich hätte sich niemand an die Gewässer getraut, an denen die fahle Kutsche zu sehen war- denn ihr gespenstischer Lenker, so hiess es, benutzte Kinderzähne am Haar als künstliche Maiskörner, und seine Schwingspitzen waren geschnitzt aus den Ellenknochen der Gehenkten, an Schnüren aus dem Haar von Wasserleichen geflochten.
Ja, ja, liebe Kinderlein, seid nur hübsch stille und knüpft fleissig eure Montagen am Herdfeuer wenn der Ostwind um die Hütte pfeift, ist das nicht SEIN Delkim? Huh, huh, und wenns so knackt und raschelt in derDunkelheit, sind das nicht SEINE klapprigen Rollen? Benutzt nur immer brav gummierte Kescher sonst kommt der Geomas Euch HOLEN!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax Tolle Geschichte, so zwischen Gebrüder Grimm und Wolfgang Hohlbein.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax Tolle Geschichte, so zwischen Gebrüder Grimm und Wolfgang Hohlbein.



vielen lieben Dank, aber das Lob gebührt Droste-Hülshoff, der süssen kleinen Emoschnalle. Wolfgang Hohlbein aber soll schmoren in den tiefsten Höllen der Plagiatoren, verdammt in alle Ewigkeiten in den Säureminen des imperialen Strafplaneten Bastei-Lübbe IV.


----------



## Hecht100+

Also ich habe auch Ansätze des kleinen Wassermannes von Otfried Preussler gefunden, das wollte ich dir aber eigentlich nicht unterjubeln. Und Hohlbein fiel mir nur so ein, meine Mysteryschriftsteller schreiben meistens unter Pseudonym, da muss man erst einmal googeln wer wirklich geschrieben hat.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch Ansätze des kleinen Wassermannes von Otfried Preussler gefunden, das wollte ich dir aber eigentlich nicht unterjubeln. Und Hohlbein fiel mir nur so ein, meine Mysteryschriftsteller schreiben meistens unter Pseudonym, da muss man erst einmal googeln wer wirklich geschrieben hat.



Siehstewoll- mit dem bin nun ich wieder nicht vertraut, danke für den Hinweis.
Aber das unheimliche, irrationale, eine samtene Düsternis in die Ansitzangelei zu tragen- das ist eins meiner Ziele (Neben nem 50+ Johnnie). Wir halten uns einsam und allein an seltsamen Orten auf, Orten des Übergangs zwischen Land und Wasser, Festem und Fliessenden, und zu ebensolchen Zeiten, wenn der Tag der Nacht weicht und alle Schatten sich sich drehen und Substanz gewinnen. So stumpf kann keiner sein, dass er die Fremdheit und das Weben, das unser Angeln begleitet, nicht doch dann und wann spürt.


----------



## Tobias85

Nachdem heute endlich das neue Ladekabel für den Lappi kam (das alte hatte den Geist aufgegeben), kann ich mich nun auch wieder zu Wort melden. Ich hab das Geschehen hier zwar auf dem Smartphone verfolgt, aber darauf mehr als zwei Sätze in das winzige Eingabefeld der mobilen Anglerboard-Seite zu tippen ist für mich die pure Quälerei.

Als erstes möchte ich mich noch hoffnungsvoll zur heutigen Dikussion um das Forensterben äußern. Sicherlich sind in den letzten Jahren viele Angelforen verwaist. Es gibt eben nicht mehr genug Forennutzer, als das sie sich auf all diese Foren aufteilen und sie am laufen halten könnten. Zu bedenken ist aber auch, dass das AB nun offenbar das letzte wirklich aktive Forum im deutschsprachigen Raum ist und so eine Art Auffangbecken für alle verbliebenden Foristen darstellt. Dazu kommt, dass sich das AB ja auch wandelt und ich vermute, dass das bei der Übernahme durch die F&F sicher eine Rolle gespielt hat: Weg vom klassischen Forum, Aufbau und Ausbau eines eigenen Web-Portals auf einer bereits bestehenden Basis und dadurch anlocken neuer potentieller Nutzer. Und an den vielen Artikeln sieht man ja, dass sie da gut Mühe reinstecken, Angelgrößen wie Kai Chaluppa werden für Gastbeiträge rangeholt etc.. Nur für ein schnödes Forum würde da keine Firma soviel Energie reinstecken denke ich.

Und selbst wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte: Das AB ist immernoch ein riesiges Archiv und taucht (zumindest bei mir) häufig in meinen anglerischen Suchanfragen auf. Alleine dadurch wird vermutlich genug Traffic generiert, um das Board durch Werbung am Leben zu erhalten, falls die F&F das Projekt des eigenen Portals mal einstampfen und das hier nur noch nebenher laufen sollte. Die anderen Foren halten sich ja auch, obwohl seit Jahren kaum noch was los ist.

Also: Auf das Anglerboard, möge es noch viele viele Jahre Heimstätte für unseren illusteren kleinen Stammtisch sein!


----------



## geomas

Also das Irrationale habe ich für meinen Teil sehr erfolgreich in die Ansitzangelei getragen (beidhändig).

Dem Unheimlichen hingegen bin ich in der Tat ein wenig entfremdet - es gibt exakt einen Waldteich, der mich dann und wann an meinen Sinnen zweifeln läßt. Dort ächzen die Bäume wie des Bauern Frau vor dem Pflug, seltsame Fänge wie ein Kinderpullover erinnern an solch düstere Legenden wie die des unheimlichen Kombifahrers.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also: Auf das Anglerboard, möge es noch viele viele Jahre Heimstätte für unseren illusteren kleinen Stammtisch sein!



Gut und wahr gesprochen, Freund Tobsen, da geh ich mit! 
Verzeih meine unüklige Direktheit, aber gibts Berichtenswertes vom Wochenende?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Dem Unheimlichen hingegen bin ich in der Tat ein wenig entfremdet - es gibt exakt einen Waldteich, der mich dann und wann an meinen Sinnen zweifeln läßt. Dort ächzen die Bäume wie des Bauern Frau vor dem Pflug, seltsame Fänge wie ein Kinderpullover erinnern an solch düstere Legenden wie die des unheimlichen Kombifahrers.



 jetzt gruselts mich.


----------



## geomas

der Waldteich an einem sonnigen Sommertag


----------



## Tobias85

Nicht viel, lieber Mini. Um es kurz zu machen: Das war nichts. 

Es fing an, dass ich das Haus ne Stunde eher als geplant verlassen musste. Also noch schnell restliche Kleinteile und Köder zusammen geschmissen, die zum Glück schon vormontierte Rute, Kescher und Rutenständer eingepackt und los gings. Als ich dann ca. 1,5 Stunden später endlich ans Wasser konnte, fiel mir auf, dass es doch recht frisch geworden war und dass ich in der Eile weder Schal noch Handschuhe oder Mütze mitgenommen hatte, na toll. Die Rutenhalter hatte ich auch im Auto liegen lassen und das vorbereitete Futter im Kühlschrank.  Das Wasser war auch niedriger als gedacht und so fiel meine favorisierte Stelle angeltechnisch weg, aber das war ja einkalkuliert und es ging auf die andere Kanalseite.

Die fehlenden Rutenhalter war hier auch nicht so das Problem, da das ebene Ufer kurz vorm Bach recht klar abfällt, so konnte ich die Rute oben ablegen und die Spitze über der Kante in der Luft baumeln lassen. Ich hab mich dann also platziert und eine Brotflocke garniert mit etwas Käseteig-Schmiere in die sanfte Kehrströmung geworfen. Das Auswerfen und auch das Ausrichten der Swingtip klappten recht gut, nur mit Bissen war nichts los. Ich war glaube ich so 40 Minuten da, als meine Finger dann so taub waren, dass ich das Angeln (auch ob der geringen Erfolgsaussichten) dann leicht frustriert abgebrochen habe. Somit kann ich mich leider nicht in die Reihe der glücklichen Döbelfänger der letzten Tage (Petri an euch!) einreihen. K


----------



## Tobias85

Hier noch ein kurzer Eindruck vom Ort meines Tiefkühlleidens:






Am gegenüberliegenden Drittel geht die Strömung von rechts nach links und der komplette Rest ist eine einzige, riesige, sanfte Kehrströmung.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nicht viel, lieber Mini. Um es kurz zu machen: Das war nichts.
> Somit kann ich mich leider nicht in die Reihe der glücklichen Döbelfänger der letzten Tage (Petri an euch!) einreihen. K



So läufts Dieser Tage, und in dieser unfreundlichen Jahreszeit ist jeder Versuch aller Ehren wert. Man kann schön sehen, an Deinem Bericht, wie sich so viele kleine Pannen aufsummieren, um aus einem geplanten Kurzansitz eine nasskalte Ärgerfrierei zu machen, vgl. John Krakauer Reportagen.
Toll, das Du trotz allem durchgezogen hast. Wenns ne döbelhaltige Stelle war, dann wage ich aus meiner beschränkten Erfahrung zu behaupten: wenn nach 40 min auf gängige Köder/Methode kein Biss kam, dann wäre er auch nicht in 4 Stunden gekommen. Man möge mich korrigieren, aber ich glaube das ist kein falscher Gedanke.
Insofern wars eine der bisslosen, klammen Patroullien unter bleiernem Himmel, *die so oft unbesungen bleiben*, die aber Mark und Knochen der ganzen Döbelei bedeuten und die den Kenntnisstand mehren.  Entschuldige nochmals mein Drängen, cher ami, beim nächsten mal wirst Du fangen.


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns, mich eingerechnet, sind Wald und Wiesen Angler und freuen sich wenn überhaupt ein Fisch dem Köder erliegt und sich unser erbarmt.



Jetzt mach dich doch nicht kleiner als du bist. Du würdest sicher so einige von uns Ükeln am Wasser gnadenlos abziehen.

@Slappy: Herzlich Willkommen im Ükel!  Immer raus mit den Fragen, hier weiß eigentlich immer jemand Rat. Ob du am See direkt erfolgreich sein wirst mit deiner geringen Erfahrung, wenn du die Schlüssel bekommen hast, ist eher fraglich. Winter ist nicht die beste Zeit, neue Gewässer und Techniken auszuprobieren, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Die Fische zu finden ist da deutlich schwerer als im Sommer. Trotzdem natürlich viel Erfolg für deine Ansitze, wenns klappt ist es ja umso erfreulicher!  Darf man Fragen, aus welchem Teil der Republik du kommst und welche Fischarten/Angeltechniken dich momentan reizen?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldige nochmals mein Drängen, cher ami, beim nächsten mal wirst Du fangen.



Während du drängtest, war ich doch schon längst am Verfassen, ich will euch doch meine Eskapaden nicht vorenthalten. 

Mich drängt es ja immer wieder an diese eine Stelle oder ihr stromaufgelegenes Pendant auf der anderen Kanalseite. Durch die große Breite und Tiefe verglichen mit der freien Bachstrecke vermute ich hier eigentlich den Großteil der Döbel im Winter. Ich frage mich aber, ob es vielleicht sinnig wäre, auch mal auf der freien Strecke die kleineren, aber eben doch deutlich stärker durchströmten Gumpen auszutesten. Ich bin ja der Meinung, die Fische suchen sich um jeden Preis die strömungsärmsten Stellen im Bach, aber vielleicht liege ich da ja auch falsch.


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Eine tolle Idee ist es, die Angeljahre auf solch eine bezaubernde Art und Weise Revue passieren zu lassen und zu verewigen. Man merkt auch direkt, dass da offenbar ein Profi am Werke ist.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das ? Macht das Sinn ?



Kennen nicht, aber letztendlich sehe ich keinen großen Vorteil in dieser Spielerei. Eine sehr feine Glasfaserspitze wird sicher genauso sensibel sein. Es wurde ja auch kein Vorteil des Clips gegenüber dieser benannt. Einzig an Angelplätzen, wo kein Platz ist die Rute Seitlich abzulegen, würde sowas in meinen Augen Sinn ergeben. 

Ich hab übnrigens gestern erst von einer anderen Skurrilität gelesen, von Wildschweinnackenhaaren als 'Bissanzeiger/Bibberspitze' beim Eisangeln mit Mormyschkas. Dinge gibts...

@jason 1 und @Kochtopf: Ihr habt ja ein richtiges kleines Winterabenteuer am Teich erlebt. Glückwunsch euch beiden zu euren Rotaugen und Schnabeldöbeln, ich freu mich schon drauf, was ihr da im Frühjahr/Sommer noch alles an Fischarten entdeckt. Dicke Schleien und Karauschen würde ich euch beiden gönnen. 

@cyprinusbarbus: Dir nochmal ein besonderes Petri zu der phänomenalen Döbel-Strecke! Ich bin gespannt, was wir von deinem Döbelfluss in Zukunft hören werden.


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kennen nicht, aber letztendlich sehe ich keinen großen Vorteil in dieser Spielerei. Eine sehr feine Glasfaserspitze wird sicher genauso sensibel sein. Es wurde ja auch kein Vorteil des Clips gegenüber dieser benannt. Einzig an Angelplätzen, wo kein Platz ist die Rute Seitlich abzulegen, würde sowas in meinen Augen Sinn ergeben.
> 
> Hallo Tobias, das System hat auch einen Vorteil wenn es dunkel wird und die Zitterspitze nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Oder wenn nur eine Rute dabei ist ohne Zitterspitze. Z.B. läßt sich eine Swingtip leicht umbauen wenn es denn sein soll. Also es gibt schon mehrere Möglichkeiten für den Einsatz.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So eine Seitenanzeige kann nett sein, und es gab schon einige Spielarten, und man kann sowas vielfach basteln und erweitern.
Notfalls so lang, dass es bei einem evtl. anfallendem Nickerchen einem am Kinn oder Ohr kratzt ... 
Aber auch wieder gestört werden durch Wind etc., zumindest wenn man ihn so montiert wie in dem Video, oder die Rutenvibration von Wasser u. Wind das eh zum bibbern bringt.
Problematischer dürfte jedoch an vielen Ruten und vornehmlich allen billigen oder älteren Ruten die Glätte der Ringeinlagen sein, denn da muss der feine Zupfer durch. Davon sind öfter mal auch noch viele verbaut, nicht 8ft sondern 13ft.
Und da ist nur sehr wenig wirklich superglatt, das ist nämlich teuer. Aber ansonsten verliert man die Sensibilität schnell wieder.


----------



## Slappy

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Slappy: Herzlich Willkommen im Ükel!  Immer raus mit den Fragen, hier weiß eigentlich immer jemand Rat. Ob du am See direkt erfolgreich sein wirst mit deiner geringen Erfahrung, wenn du die Schlüssel bekommen hast, ist eher fraglich. Winter ist nicht die beste Zeit, neue Gewässer und Techniken auszuprobieren, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Die Fische zu finden ist da deutlich schwerer als im Sommer. Trotzdem natürlich viel Erfolg für deine Ansitze, wenns klappt ist es ja umso erfreulicher!  Darf man Fragen, aus welchem Teil der Republik du kommst und welche Fischarten/Angeltechniken dich momentan reizen?



Vielen Dank 
Wie gesagt, keine Angst. Ich werde euch schon noch mit Anfangerfragen nerven wenn es soweit ist. 
Das der Winter nicht ideal ist, ist mir bewusst. Aber wie man hier lesen kann, kann es dennoch sehr gut funktionieren. 

Ich komme aus Mittelhessen,genauer aus  Rechtenbach. 
Was ich bevorzuge? Nichts. Ich möchte einfach angeln "lernen" und die Zeit genießen. 
Mit meinem Kumpel, der mit mir den Schein gemacht hat, gehen wir immer auf Hecht und Barsch mit Gummi. Da steht der voll drauf. Bei ihm klappt es auch relativ gut und bei mir nichts.... Aber egal. Am Anfang lag auch das ein oder andere mal ne Feeder als Grundmontage daneben worauf ich auch das ein oder andere kleine Rotauge und anderes. 
Und so möchte ich auch weiter machen. 
Eine auf Grund oder mit Pose und daneben auch immer mal vor allem auf Barsch. Finde die einfach sau schön


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> der Waldteich an einem sonnigen Sommertag


Lieber Geo, ein wunderschönes Bild, erinnert mich stark an Ansel Adams!


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Manche Motive wirken in Schwarzweiß einfach besser als „bunt”.

Trivia: Von diesem Steg aus habe ich die 2 allerkleinsten Tincas meiner Anglerkarriere gefangen - eine von wirklich nur 10 oder 11cm Kürze, die andere etwa 14 oder 15cm „lang”.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> jetzt gruselts mich.



Aus gutem Grund!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Manche Motive wirken in Schwarzweiß einfach besser als „bunt”.
> 
> Trivia: Von diesem Steg aus habe ich die 2 allerkleinsten Tincas meiner Anglerkarriere gefangen - eine von wirklich nur 10 oder 11cm Kürze, die andere etwa 14 oder 15cm „lang”.



Egal wie ,an Gewässerbildern kann ich mich nicht tod sehen. .....übt auf mich eine magische Anziehung aus .....anbei auch von mir ein Bild von einem unserer Gewässer im Harz .


----------



## rolfmoeller

Die Seen kommen mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel sehr schöne Seen .Würden mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke ! Die liegen oben im Harz ...da hat unser Verein so ungefähr 10 Gewässer. Das eine Foto mit der Bank ist die Granetalsperre da haben wir auch das Fischereirecht .

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel das sieht einfach gut aus.


----------



## rolfmoeller

Sieht super aus.
Ich war immer in und um Clausthal herum unterwegs.


----------



## Hering 58

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Sieht super aus.
> Ich war immer in und um Clausthal herum unterwegs.


Zur Kur oder Angeln?


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel das sieht einfach gut aus.


Vielen Dank dafür! 
Ist auch wirklich schön oben im Harz !
Wenn die Temperaturen im Hochsommer hier extrem hoch sind, ist es dort immer noch angenehm! 
Dafür im Herbst schnell ungemütlich 

LG Michael


----------



## rolfmoeller

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Zur Kur oder Angeln?



Urlaub, Angeln, Familie.


----------



## Waller Michel

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Sieht super aus.
> Ich war immer in und um Clausthal herum unterwegs.


Genau dort ist das erste Bild gemacht


----------



## rolfmoeller

Volltreffer.
Nur sind da eine ganze Menge Teiche und Seen.

Könnte der Jägersbleeker Teich sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist Obererflößteich und ObererNassenwieser Teich ......und wie schon gesagt die Granetalsperre ..die ist ja sehr bekannt!

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

@Waller Michel : Schöne Gewässer habt ihr da auch von der Landschaft her. Da läßt es sich gut aushalten. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich komme aus *Mittelhessen*,genauer aus  Rechtenbach.


Ich schriebs (flappsig im Sinne), es wurde dementiert und verneint, und nun isser real und alive: Der Mittelhesse!  

Geht nicht gegen dich, denn wunderbar ein Neuer, und im Zentrum beheimatet. 
Sondern gegen die Randhessen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Egal wie ,an Gewässerbildern kann ich mich nicht tod sehen. .....übt auf mich eine magische Anziehung aus .....anbei auch von mir ein Bild von einem unserer Gewässer im Harz .





rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Urlaub, Angeln, Familie.


Mir deucht , ihr frequentiert das gleiche Revier der IG Harzgewässer.
Und ich fragte mich schon länger warum hier im AB sowenige auftauchen. 

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit Harz gegen Südschweden und auch MeckPomm eingetauscht, wirklich ausgetauscht.
Und bereute das bisher keine Minute, weil's da weniger verwüstet werden darf.
Das echte Friedfischen ist jedenfalls eher selten, Satz-Forelle und Satz-Karpfen dominieren die Vereins- und Gastangler.

Wer sich schlaulesen möchte, diese erste großartige Industrie-Technologie wurde das m.M.n. wichtigste Weltkulturerbe und Kulturdenkmal Oberharzer Wasseregal:








						Kulturdenkmal und Weltkulturerbe Oberharzer Wasserregal
					

Das Oberharzer Wasserregal - Oberharzer Wasserwirtschaft - Kulturdenkmal und Weltkulturerbe der UNESCO - Ein altes wasserwirtschaftliches System verschiedenster Bauwerke zum Zweck des Wassertransportes, der Wasserspeicherung und der Weiterleitung des Wassers für die Verwendung im Bergbau und der...



					www.harzlife.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schriebs (flappsig im Sinne), es wurde dementiert und verneint, und nun isser real und alive: Der Mittelhesse!
> 
> Geht nicht gegen dich, denn wunderbar ein Neuer, und im Zentrum beheimatet.
> Sondern gegen die Randhessen!


Die angeblichen Mittelhessen wissen es eben nicht besser xD


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Mittelhessen,genauer aus Rechtenbach.



Ich wollte auch grad in die Kerbe hauen - mir war, als hätte ich die Tage gelernt, es gäbe gar kein Mittelhessen. 

Mach das mit dem Feeder und Posenangeln auf jeden Fall weiter, das ist viel spannender als das langweilige Gummifischen 

@Minimax: Ich hatte am Samstag leider kein Thermometer mit am Bach, obwohl das nach deinem Mess-Aufruf geplant war. Interessieren dich nur Wassertemperaturen in Zusammenhang mit Fängen/Schneidertagen oder auch allgemeine Temperaturvergleiche? Ich werd wohl jetzt öfter messen, wenn ich an einem Gewässer vorbeikomme, auch wenn ich nicht angele...son bisschen den Temperaturverlauf übers Jahr verfolgen.

@Tricast: Du hast natürlich Recht, das sind weitere Einsatzgebiete für so einen Clip-Bissanzeiger. An sowas hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> jetzt gruselts mich.





geomas schrieb:


> Aus gutem Grund!



Zu dem von geomas gezeigten grauen Bild vom Waldansitz:

Der Harz ist da ganz besonders, ursprünglich, elementar u. eben sehr geisterhaft.
Ich liebe es, wenn die Sonne untergeht, die normale Zivilisationsweltsicht einfach mit verschwindet, die Naturgeister sich anfangen zu räkeln,
und die ganze Touristen- und Badenden-Baggage fluchtartig bei Schattenwurf das Ufer und den Wald und die Parkplätze verlässt.

Nicht für die zartbesaiteten und ängstlichen, man ist ziemlich weit draußen, es ist stockdunkel, überall immerwährendes Nadelgrün, aber auch reichlich Laubblätter in dicker Schicht, immer Wind und Säuseln, gerne mal Geheul, immer rieselndes Wasser in Bewegung. 
Anzeichen eines großen Tuns und vielfältigsten Existieren, was die Bedeutungslosigkeit des einzelnen Menschen aufzeigt, Demut der gewaltigen Natur ggü. erzeugen tut.
Und es ist immer wieder sehr spannend u. lustig, sich des nachts als vollständig unsichtbar an einen im Tageslicht sehr überzeugten einzelnen Angelvereinskameraden anzupirschen, wo der Wald zu der Zeit eben schon immer raschelt, knackt, und seltsame Geschöpfe durch die schmalen Pfade jagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Schöne Gewässer habt ihr da auch von der Landschaft her. Da läßt es sich gut aushalten.


Warst du etwa da noch nicht unterwegs und angeln, Heinz ?


----------



## rolfmoeller

Da darf nicht jeder.
Es grüne die Tanne, es ………………...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Meinst du jetzt speziell die besonders gehandelten aktiven Trinkwassertalsperren und Stauteiche,
oder alle Stauteiche?

Wenn ich das Avatar-Bild-Foto interpretieren versuche  , könntest du sogar ein Exil-Harzer sein (?)


----------



## Tricast

Gewässer für Fußkranke sind nichts für mich und ich verstehe ja noch nicht einmal unsere Gewässer. Wir haben 7 Teiche und jede Menge Gräben, es gibt noch viel zu tun. Was mir allerdings abgeht ist ein Fließgewässer, so mit moderater Strömung für Stick- und Avonposen und einer Pin an der Matche. Ab Mitte März wird es auch für uns wieder besser, dann geht es wieder los mit dem Rutenschwingen und dem Absingen von Nationalhymmnen. Allen Anderen wünsche ich eine glückliche Zeit am Wasser und vor allem Gesundheit und die Zeit zum Angeln.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rolfmoeller

Ich ???? Exil-Harzer ????
Nein, das ist ein Selfi bei mir im Garten in Hamburg.

Im Harz an Erlaubnisscheine ran zu kommen ist teilweise nicht einfach.
Für viele gibt es sogar keine.
Eine Vereinszugehörigkeit ist fast immer erforderlich.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt speziell die besonders gehandelten aktiven Trinkwassertalsperren und Stauteiche,
> oder alle Stauteiche?
> 
> Wenn ich das Avatar-Bild-Foto interpretieren versuche  , könntest du sogar ein Exil-Harzer sein (?)


Richtig ! Für Trinkwassersperren gibt's reichlich und besondere Auflagen. ...so auch bei uns! Gesundheitszeugnis, spezielle Unterrichtung usw .
Ist aber auch nur verständlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

@Tricast: Wie sieht es denn mit der unteren Wümme aus? Die ist doch gar nicht so weit weg von euch. Oder ist die dir im Unterlauf schon zu groß?


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
In meinem Rutenbestand gibt es nicht viele 50€ Ruten, aber es werden mehr.
Habe ich ja bisher gedacht nur Spinnen fürn Fuffi wären zu gebrauchen, dehnt sich das gerade ich Richtung Friedfisch.
Vor 1-2 Jahren habe ich mir auf eure Empfehlung hin, die 2teilige 330cm 20gr Shimano Vengeance Rute gekauft und bin echt begeistert.
Dann eine Daiwa Feeder 330cm 120gr, die sich recht gut fischen lässt, aber von der Qualität her nicht so meins ist.. .
Jetzt die Khoga Match Fighter, und die ist, trotz 214gr richtig schön zu fischen, so man es denn etwas kräftiger mag.
Klasse Verarbeitung gibt es obendrein.
Die gefällt mir so gut, dass ich mir die Viper Match und die Lake Trout auch kaufe. Falls die genauso gut sind, hätte man knpp 150€ 3 tolle Ruten..

Eben war ich in der Anglerhütte Moers (sehr guter Laden und Stippkompetenter Inhaber..), um mir ne langsame Spitze für die superschnelle Super Ultegra und nen neuen Vispass zu besorgen.
Jetzt wird sich nichtmehr meine gesamte Montage auf den ersten 10cm der Spitze unlösber verheddern - ich ärgere mich, das nicht geknipst zu haben.
Das war wirklich einmalig...
Schön weiche Glasspitze...






PS: Das ist ein Rattenschwanz mit Schlaufe - erspart einem das lästige Aufwickeln.. .


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 Danke der Nachfrage nach den Temperaturen und nochmal @ Ükels vielen Dank für die Temperaturmeldungen.
In dieser kalten Jahreszeit interessieren mich die Temperaturen gemessen an der konkreten Angelstelle während des Angelns in Relation zum Beissverhalten. Es ist klar, das sowohl die Temperaturen als auch das Verhalten der Fische wild schwanken, und eigentlich gewässerübergreifend nicht vergleichbar sind. Aber ich find's dennoch interessant und vielleicht ergibt sich ein grobes Muster. An meinem Flüsschen seinen Stellen und seinen Johnnies scheint sich so etwas abzuzeichnen.


----------



## Tobias85

Beim nächsten mal werde ich hoffentlich ans Thermometer denken.


----------



## Jason

Die Temperaturmeldung hatte ich letzten Sonntag überhaupt nicht mehr auf den Schirm. Sorry!! Mit der dünnen Eisschicht war es sehr kalt, dass weiß ich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

1°C über saukalt - ich bevorzuge das emtreme Couching. Schon weil eh so gut wie nix geht.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> 1°C über saukalt - ich bevorzuge das emtreme Couching. Schon weil eh so gut wie nix geht.


Zieh ne Mütze auf und los geht's. Wer nicht angeln geht, kann nichts fangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist klar, das sowohl die Temperaturen als auch das Verhalten der Fische wild schwanken, und eigentlich gewässerübergreifend nicht vergleichbar sind. Aber ich find's dennoch interessant und vielleicht ergibt sich ein grobes Muster. An meinem Flüsschen seinen Stellen und seinen Johnnies scheint sich so etwas abzuzeichnen.


Es gibt ja bekannte Schwankungen und Einflussgrößen wie Astrologie, Mondphasen, Luftdruck, Großwetterlage u.a.m.
Die müßtest du bei statistischer Langzeiterhebung rausfinden können.
Finde ich klasse, wenn du sowas machst und versuchst!

Noch einer vorbildlich wie Wuemme, der mich an eingerostete Jugendtugend erinnert.  
... Wobei, ist so herrlich verantwortungslos und zielkonzentriert eine Tugend?

Am besten bräuchte man mehrere ziemlich zeitgleiche Messpunkte und damit Versuche.

Also wenn z.B. Jason und Kochtopf täten ...
jeweils auf der gegenüberliegenden Teichseite über Stunden angeln, stündlich Temperatur und Zeit nehmen, und du diese mit Bissprotokoll bekämest ...


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Sind dir Temperaturen von stehenden oder fließenden Gewässern wichtig? Ich glaube, es geht um deine Döbelstudie. 
Falls das so ist, wären die Teichtemperaturen für dich nicht interessant. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ukel

Hier ein weiterer Bericht von der Leine: nachdem die erste Pirsch auf Döbel vor 10 Tagen zwar Bisse, aber keine Fische brachte, hat sich heute das Blatt gewendet, wenn auch mit Teilweise unerwarteten Vorkommnissen. Den Nachmittag freigeschaufelt, ging es mit Brotflocke und LB an einen neuen Spot. Hier hatten Angler eine kleine Unterwasserbuhne mit Steinen gebaut, dahinter ein ruhiger Bereich....so dachte ich. Weil aber das Wasser grad etwas höher ist, war’s nicht ganz so wie vermutet, aber egal, erstmal versuchen. Etwa eine halbe Stunde tat sich nichts, also angefangen, die Kleinteile einzupacken, sehe ich aus den Augenwinkeln, wie die Rutenspitze herumgezogen wird. Leichter Anschlag und der Fisch sitzt, was gutes auf jeden Fall. Der Fisch zieht zur Mitte und schwimmt stramm am Grund, soll das ein Döbel sein? Nicht wirklich, nach mehreren Minuten Kampf bestätigt sich die Vermutung, eine Barbe, 68 cm, wow, vollkommen unerwartet. Danach tat sich hier nichts mehr, also 50 m weiter flussauf, wo die Krone eines Baums im Wasser liegt, dahinter wieder eine ruhigere Zone, allerdings Steilufer, ca. 4 m über dem Wasser. Egal, sieht gut aus, also Rute raus, der Spaß soll beginnen. Nach ca. 10 min Biss, Anhieb, ein guter Fisch und endlich der ersehnte Döbel, 52 cm. Und nur wieder eine Viertelstunde später der nächste Biss, Anschlag, der Fisch zieht zur Mitte und nimmt Schnur, kann auch kein Döbel sein.....aber wieder eine Barbe, diesmal 72 cm. Das war’s dann, gab nur noch einen leichten Biss und dann wurde es dunkel, es ging äußerst zufrieden nach Hause. Vielleicht gehts am Wochenende weiter.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dein Bericht müsste jetzt jemanden sehr erfreuen! 

Ich finde die Bilder schön, und kämpferische Fische am besten !

Und anständige Rollen - zudem ohne Heckbremse - sind auch nett anzusehen, und auch noch von der richtigen Marke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Das ist ein Rattenschwanz mit Schlaufe - erspart einem das lästige Aufwickeln.. .


Wen oder was willst du denn mit dem dicken Garn auspeitschen? 

oder mir erschließen sich die beiden gezeigten Objekte nicht.


----------



## Jason

@Ukel Da kann man nur Petri Heil wünschen. Zwei kampfstarke Barben zu drillen muss ein Erlebnis sein. Und die beiden haben auch auf Brotflocke gebissen? Der Döbel ist natürlich auch von Feinsten.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Viper Match und die Lake Trout auch kaufe.


Du meinst nicht die Shimano Yasei Lake Trout vom Gerlinger Resteheft ?
Da hätte ich Warnung.


----------



## Minimax

@Ukel auch von mir ein Petri zu den schönen Fischen und danke für den Bericht von der Leine,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Minimax Sind dir Temperaturen von stehenden oder fließenden Gewässern wichtig? Ich glaube, es geht um deine Döbelstudie.
> Falls das so ist, wären die Teichtemperaturen für dich nicht interessant.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mir geht's gar nicht so sehr um ein spezifisches Projekt, -ich mach auch kein Aufzeichnungen, die Götter mögen mich behüten   ich finde einfach interssant wenn an so nem längeren Wochenende so 5, 6 Ükel am Wasser sind und unter welchen Bedingungen sie fangen oder nicht fangen. Sozusagen ein Abrunden der Impressionen aus dem Ükelland.
Bei meinem Fluss nehm ich's genauer- da will ich einfach den Aussichtslos-Bereich etwas genauer eingrenzen.


----------



## Ukel

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Ukel Da kann man nur Petri Heil wünschen. Zwei kampfstarke Barben zu drillen muss ein Erlebnis sein. Und die beiden haben auch auf Brotflocke gebissen? Der Döbel ist natürlich auch von Feinsten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, beide auch auf Brotflocke. Beide gut gekämpft, aber das Keschern war fast noch spannender, weil ich das Steilufer runter musste, bin nur mit Mühe wieder hochgekommen.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Zieh ne Mütze auf und los geht's. Wer nicht angeln geht, kann nichts fangen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Könnte ich machen - muss ich aber nicht. Es bleibt genügend Zeit, wenn es wieder komoter ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wen oder was willst du denn mit dem dicken Garn auspeitschen?
> 
> oder mir erschließen sich die beiden gezeigten Objekte nicht.



Das sind die originale Spitze der Super Ultegra und die Glasspitze mit Rattenschwanz - die Schlaufe, in welche die Schnur eingschlauft wird, sieht man nicht.
Aber mit Schlaufe zu arbeiten, erspart sehr viel Zeit und Friemelei.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Könnte ich machen - muss ich aber nicht. Es bleibt genügend Zeit, wenn es wieder komoter ist.



Lohnt im Rhein gerade so garnicht - da ist Couching die bessere Wahl.. .


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank für den sehr lebendig geschrieben Bericht und die schönen (kleinen) Bilder sowie natürlich ein lautes Petri heil, lieber @Ukel !
Ne beeindruckende Strecke hast Du da vorgelegt!


----------



## daci7

@Professor Tinca hat mal wieder Bilder zum heulen eingestellt. Zum heulen schön - wunderschöne Karauschen! Und @Ukel - ebenso geile Fische! Ich bin ja nicht so der riesen Döbelfan (ich wage es kaum hier zu schreiben, vergebt mir bitte mein Unwissen) aber die Barben ... mein Gott, was für Barben...


----------



## Ukel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dein Bericht müsste jetzt jemanden sehr erfreuen!


Jemand, der sich eine Jahreskarte für dieses Gewässer gegönnt hat? Viel Erfolg er haben soll


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lohnt im Rhein gerade so garnicht - da ist Couching die bessere Wahl.. .


War söben beim Einkauf. Wirklich kein Wetter, sich da wo im Freien hinzusetzen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Erst mal ein richtig dickes Petri @Ukel! Barben im Januar, das ist schon etwas ganz besonderes, wie ich finde. Gratulation dazu. Zum Döbel natürlich auch. Dass sie aus der Leine kommen, freut mich natürlich umso mehr!!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Könnte ich machen - muss ich aber nicht. Es bleibt genügend Zeit, wenn es wieder komoter ist.


Muss man auch wirklich nicht. Bei meinen drei Winteransitzen, zwei davon mit @Kochtopf sind mir so einige Gedanken durch den Kopf gegangen. Wie ich so vor meiner Rute saß, und auf die Pose blickte, dachte ich nur:" Sonst hast du sowas nicht gemacht. Es ist kalt und der eisige Wind bläst dir um die Nase, oje, jetzt fängt es auch noch an zu regnen. Aber das AB bzw. der Ükel hat dich dazu angetrieben. Und lieber Jason, du hast alles richtig gemacht. Das sind ganz andere Bedingungen und fangen tust du auch noch. Heute Abend verfasst du im warmen dann noch einen schönen Bericht für den Ükel, damit sich die anderen Boardis auch an deinen Angeltag sich erfreuen können. Was will man mehr"?
Ich überlege ernsthaft, kommenden Sonntag wieder an die Teiche zu gehen. Es soll ja etwas wärmer werden. Mal sehen, was die Chefin dazu sagt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ja mach das bitte. Ich freue mich über jeden einzelnen Bericht. Aber ich selber gebe mich um die Jahreszeit wirklich lieber anderen Zeitvertreiben hin!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> War söben beim Einkauf. Wirklich kein Wetter, sich da wo im Freien hinzusetzen!


Wetter ist, was man daraus macht


----------



## Slappy

Naja. Wieso sollte es kein Mittelhessen geben? Gibt doch auch alles andere 
Unsere "online Zeitung" ist Mittelhessen. De
Aber eigentlich komme ich aus Osthessen.
Und ganz genau genommen bin ich viel zu oft umgezogen und bin deshalb einfach nur ich


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ja mach das bitte. Ich freue mich über jeden einzelnen Bericht. Aber ich selber gebe mich um die Jahresz





Andal schrieb:


> War söben beim Einkauf. Wirklich kein Wetter, sich da wo im Freien hinzusetzen!


Bei Sturm und Regen würde ich auch nicht losgehen. Das brauch ich auch nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Der Hesse an sich ist sowieso zu bemitleiden. Von Deutschland umzingelt und kein Zugang zum Meer.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Der Hesse an sich ist sowieso zu bemitleiden. Von Deutschland umzingelt und kein Zugang zum Meer.


Aus dem Meer kenne ich keinen Friedfisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das sind die originale Spitze der Super Ultegra und die Glasspitze mit Rattenschwanz - die Schlaufe, in welche die Schnur eingschlauft wird, sieht man nicht.
> Aber mit Schlaufe zu arbeiten, erspart sehr viel Zeit und Friemelei.. .


Ist das 'ne unberingte Stippe? 

(Bei was ohne Rolle habe ich einen grauen Fleck auf der Brille.)


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aus dem Meer kenne ich keinen Friedfisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da gibt es mit Sicherheit einen ... aber vermutlich so klein und nixig, dass es der Angelei nicht wert ist.


----------



## Minimax

Sind Bartenwale denn keine Friedfische?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Sind Bartenwale denn keine Friedfische?


Beißen die auch?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Beißen die auch?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jedenfalls ist Wal nicht unlecker!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das 'ne unberingte Stippe?



Jupp.









						Shimano Angelrute Super Ultegra günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Shimano Angelrute Super Ultegra günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wal schmeckt super, ist gesund und wird außerdem dringend für die Wissenschaft benötigt!
Sagen die Japanesen....


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist Wal nicht unlecker!


Ich habe Wal noch nie gekostet. Muss wohl gut schmecken. Sonst gäbe es ja kein Walfang.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> Naja. Wieso sollte es kein Mittelhessen geben? Gibt doch auch alles andere
> Unsere "online Zeitung" ist Mittelhessen. De











						mittelhessen.de | Nachrichten aus Wetzlar, dem alten Dill-Kreis, dem Kreis Marburg-Biedenkopf und dem Landkreis Limburg-Weilburg
					

Aus der Region, für die Region: Mit aktuellen Nachrichten aus Politik und Gesellschaft, Kultur und Sport, Wirtschaft und Jugendthemen decken wir ein Gebiet von Wetzlar über den alten Dill-Kreis und den Kreis Marburg-Biedenkopf bis zum Landkreis Limburg-Weilburg ab.




					www.mittelhessen.de


----------



## Wuemmehunter

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aus dem Meer kenne ich keinen Friedfisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Heringe sind die Ükel der Meere!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.


Danke, dann erklärt sich mein rumstochern im Nebel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> mittelhessen.de | Nachrichten aus Wetzlar, dem alten Dill-Kreis, dem Kreis Marburg-Biedenkopf und dem Landkreis Limburg-Weilburg
> 
> 
> Aus der Region, für die Region: Mit aktuellen Nachrichten aus Politik und Gesellschaft, Kultur und Sport, Wirtschaft und Jugendthemen decken wir ein Gebiet von Wetzlar über den alten Dill-Kreis und den Kreis Marburg-Biedenkopf bis zum Landkreis Limburg-Weilburg ab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mittelhessen.de


Als nächstes kommt ihr noch mit Bielefeld um die Ecke


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe Wal noch nie gekostet. Muss wohl gut schmecken. Sonst gäbe es ja kein Walfang.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich möchte mal, in zünftigem Seemannszwirn und mit einer Harpune, zu einer Whale Watching Fahrt antreten. Natürlich inklusive Filmmann - der Gesichter der anderen wegen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal, in zünftigem Seemannszwirn und mit einer Harpune, zu einer Whale Watching Fahrt antreten. Natürlich inklusive Filmmann - der Gesichter der anderen wegen!


Du hast ja bizarre Phantasien, Andal


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Sind Bartenwale denn keine Friedfische?


Das sind deutliche Raubfische, denn sie fressen neben Krillkrebsgetier auch Fisch, sogar tonnenweise auf einmal!
Gibt sehr schöne Videos bei Youtube, wie Blauwale gleich den ganzen Makrelen- oder Bonitoschwarm verschlucken.

Dass sie (üblicherweise) nicht Bootsfahrer, Segler, Surfer, Schwimmer, Taucher usw. mit verschlucken, ist pure Nettigkeit und liegt an ihrer hohen Intelligenz und Unterscheidungsfähigkeit.
Blauwal oder ähnlicher verschluckt nervigen Angler - das wäre möglich!
Buckelwal plättet nerviges Boot und Filmer - ist passiert, einmal draufspringen und gut!

Selbst der Orca oder Pottwal hält sich daran, was ich ausnehmend klasse finde, denn Menschenrobben wären ihnen beiden ein Happs.

Dass selbst von Walfängern harpunierte Pottwale im Todeskampf keine filmenden Taucher-Menschen killen, finde ich schon mehr als erstaunlich.  
Vlt. erahnen sie sogar dessen Beweggründe und das Medienverbreitung und Aufklärung als einziges noch vor dem Verschwinden schützen kann.

Ich wäre bei weitem nicht so nett, wenn mir einer ans Leder wollte.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt ihr noch mit Bielefeld um die Ecke



Und bist du nicht aus dieser Welt, dann bist du halt aus Bielefeld, dummer Spruch; aber damit bekommt man die Bielefelder immer wieder an die Decke.

Dickes Petri an alle, die was gefangen haben.

@geomas  Tolles Foto, echt Spitze.

Einmal verschwindet man einen Tag im Bastelkeller und dann hat man 79 Beiträge auf zu holen. Meine Herren, das ist nicht Normal!!! 

Edit: in der Zwischenzeit sind es schon 83 Beiträge gewesen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Och.... Orcas fressen ab und an auch gerne mal Menschen... und garnicht mal so selten.. .


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und bist du nicht aus dieser Welt, dann bist du halt aus Bielefeld, dummer Spruch; aber damit bekommt man die Bielefelder immer wieder an die Decke.
> 
> Dickes Petri an alle, die was gefangen haben.
> 
> @geomas  Tolles Foto, echt Spitze.
> 
> Einmal verschwindet man einen Tag im Bastelkeller und dann hat man 79 Beiträge auf zu holen. Meine Herren, das ist nicht Normal!!!
> 
> Edit: in der Zwischenzeit sind es schon 83 Beiträge gewesen.


Da tun sich die Tiroler viel leichter...

"Bischt a Tiroler, bischt a Mensch. Bischt koa Tiroler, bischt a Oasch!"


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sind deutliche Raubfische, denn sie fressen neben Krillkrebsgetier auch Fisch, sogar tonnenweise auf einmal!
> Gibt sehr schöne Videos bei Youtube, wie Blauwale gleich den ganzen Makrelen- oder Bonitoschwarm verschlucken.
> 
> Dass sie (üblicherweise) nicht Bootsfahrer, Segler, Surfer, Schwimmer, Taucher usw. mit verschlucken, ist pure Nettigkeit und liegt an ihrer hohen Intelligenz und Unterscheidungsfähigkeit.
> Blauwal oder ähnlicher verschluckt nervigen Angler - das wäre möglich!
> Buckelwal plättet nerviges Boot und Filmer - ist passiert, einmal draufspringen und gut!
> 
> Selbst der Orca oder Pottwal hält sich daran, was ich ausnehmend klasse finde, denn Menschenrobben wären ihnen beiden ein Happs.
> 
> Dass selbst von Walfängern harpunierte Pottwale im Todeskampf keine filmenden Taucher-Menschen killen, finde ich schon mehr als erstaunlich.
> Vlt. erahnen sie sogar dessen Beweggründe und das Medienverbreitung und Aufklärung als einziges noch vor dem Verschwinden schützen kann.
> 
> Ich wäre bei weitem nicht so nett, wenn mir einer ans Leder wollte.


Und ich depp dachte Wale wären Säugetiere


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Och.... Orcas fressen ab und an auch gerne mal Menschen... und garnicht mal so selten.. .


Nur böse Menschen wie Walfänger oder Trawlerbesatzung, oder wie machen die das mit der Entscheidung?
Oder je nach Hunger?

Der Bericht von einer ewig-lang-her Polarexpedition auf einer Eisscholle abgetrieben beschrieb jedenfalls, dass sie sich bevorzugt die Pferde abholt haben, nicht die Menschlein.
Vlt. sind die Hippos auch einfach leckerer ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich depp dachte Wale wären Säugetiere


Ups Ähm , stimmt ja. Ich habs auf Fried- vs. Raub- projeziert.
Aquatische Raubsäuger vlt. besser, oder doch Fischform-Raubsäuger?
Jetzt hab ich's:  piscoforme predator mammals. 
Kann man aber gleich besser biologisch treffend Balaenopteridae schreiben.

Hier ein Fressvideo ab 02:40 von halbgroßen Bartenwalen, richtig wie die Welse der Meere. Wobei mich diese spitzmäulige kleinere Art sogar tw. an Hecht erinnert. Der kann übrigens auch einseien.


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Naja. Wieso sollte es kein Mittelhessen geben? Gibt doch auch alles andere
> Unsere "online Zeitung" ist Mittelhessen. De
> Aber eigentlich komme ich aus Osthessen.
> Und ganz genau genommen bin ich viel zu oft umgezogen und bin deshalb einfach nur ich


Also ich bin gebürtiger Südhesse aus Wiesbaden. ....ich wäre auch kein Hesse habe ich gesagt bekommen! 
Denke mal dass das richtige Hessen nur aus einem kleinen Dorf in Nordhessen besteht. ............ ........ .. ...
Aber verstehen tue ich das auch nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ich bin gebürtiger Südhesse aus Wiesbaden. ....ich wäre auch kein Hesse habe ich gesagt bekommen!
> Denke mal dass das richtige Hessen nur aus einem kleinen Dorf in Nordhessen besteht. ............ ........ .. ...
> Aber verstehen tue ich das auch nicht?


Wie ich schon sagte: die hiesige Abneigung gegen Südhessen ist Tradition, wenn man sucht findet man wie bei Köln vs Düsseldorf tatsächlich historische Gründe (und wenn man Sport getrieben hat noch andere) muss man nicht so ernst nehmen, kann es aber ruhig


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Denke mal dass das richtige Hessen nur aus einem kleinen Dorf in Nordhessen besteht. ............ ........ .. ...
> Aber verstehen tue ich das auch nicht?


Ich dächte, das mit dem kleinen Dorf waren die Nordgallier aus dem Uderzo-Goscinny-Universum in einem Land weit vor unserer Zeit.
Aber das kann woanders ja genauso sein.


----------



## geomas

Friedfische im Meer

Also neben Meeräsche, Hering und Sprotte fällt mir die Aalmutter ein.
Das sind meiner Meinung nach sehr schöne Fische, als lebendgebärende Art zudem auch „interessanter” als viele Massenfische.
Hab die als Kind in der Steinpackung der Warnemünder Westmole mit Wurmstücken gefangen.
Das will ich bei Gelegenheit aus eher nostalgisch-sentimentalen Gründen wiederholen. Dann evtl. mit der Swingtip.

Die vermeintliche „Friedlichkeit” etlicher Species hat vielleicht auch etwas mit der Größe zu tun - würden sie größer werden, würden sie aus rein pragmatischen Gründen bei Gelegenheit auch räuberisch aktiv werden.

Das mag zum Beispiel auch für den Sandaal gelten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: die hiesige Abneigung gegen Südhessen ist Tradition, wenn man sucht findet man wie bei Köln vs Düsseldorf tatsächlich historische Gründe (und wenn man Sport getrieben hat noch andere) muss man nicht so ernst nehmen, kann es aber ruhig



Ich hatte das auch nicht als Beleidigung verstanden es war mir nur unbekannt und wie gesagt verstehen kann ich es auch nicht. 
Hab wirklich noch niemand in Südhessen gehört der über Nordhessen gewettert hat. ...obwohl wir im Rhein Main Gebiet das Geld für das Land Hessen erwirtschaften 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich dächte, das mit dem kleinen Dorf waren die Nordgallier aus dem Uderzo-Goscinny-Universum in einem Land weit vor unserer Zeit.
> Aber das kann woanders ja genauso sein.



Ja im Zeitalter der Globalisierung ,könnte man manchmal den Eindruck bekommen wieder im Jahr 30 n. Cristus zu sein. 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich depp dachte Wale wären Säugetiere


Mensch, Alter Freund, es heisst ja nicht umsonst Walfisch. Man denke auch an den Walhai.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mensch, Alter Freund, es heisst ja nicht umsonst Walfisch. Man denke auch an den Walhai.


...und nie den _Anthony_ Michael _Bourdain_ (* 25. Juni 1956 in New York City; † 8. Juni 2018 in Kaysersberg Vignoble, Frankreich) vergessen:

"Was zu langsam, oder zu blöd ist, kann gegessen werden!"


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja im Zeitalter der Globalisierung ,könnte man manchmal den Eindruck bekommen wieder im Jahr 30 n. Cristus zu sein.
> 
> LG Michael



War zu diesem Zeitpunkt eigentlich Hessen schon besetzt??? ( Limes )


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> War zu diesem Zeitpunkt eigentlich Hessen schon besetzt??? ( Limes )


Denke mal, dass es zu diesen Zeiten mit der Zvisilisation nicht so arg weit her war und man an eine kultivierte Fischwaid dachte.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> War zu diesem Zeitpunkt eigentlich Hessen schon besetzt??? ( Limes )


Ja war es und dadurch auch kultiviert! 
Will aber den Ükel damit jetzt nicht quälen geht doch bisschen weit vom Angeln weg ...

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Friedfische im Meer
> 
> Also neben Meeräsche, Hering und Sprotte fällt mir die Aalmutter ein.
> Das sind meiner Meinung nach sehr schöne Fische, als lebendgebärende Art zudem auch „interessanter” als viele Massenfische.
> Hab die als Kind in der Steinpackung der Warnemünder Westmole mit Wurmstücken gefangen.
> Das will ich bei Gelegenheit aus eher nostalgisch-sentimentalen Gründen wiederholen. Dann evtl. mit der Swingtip.
> 
> Die vermeintliche „Friedlichkeit” etlicher Species hat vielleicht auch etwas mit der Größe zu tun - würden sie größer werden, würden sie aus rein pragmatischen Gründen bei Gelegenheit auch räuberisch aktiv werden.
> 
> Das mag zum Beispiel auch für den Sandaal gelten.


Aalmutter, auch so eine Kindheits- / Jugenderinnerung. Mit einfachstem Gerät und Wurmstücken oder Garnelen habe ich Abende auf den Wellenbrechern mit Steinpackung auf dem Darß zusammen mit Einheimischen verbracht und Aalmuttern und Knurrhähne ohne Ende gefangen   
Bis dann irgendwann die Grenzer kamen und uns vom Strand verscheucht haben......


----------



## geomas

#luncheonmeat
#frühstücksfleisch

Während hier munter über Hessen, Bielefeld und Menschenfressende Walfische diskutiert wird habe ich tapfer recherchiert.

Es gibt von Dynamite Baits „neue Köder” - Mais und Frühstücksfleisch in häßlichen Aufreißverpackungen. 
Frenzied Sweetcorn und Frenzied Meat. Beim Mais haben sie immerhin ein paar auffallende Farbtupfer (als Hakenköder) mit in die Packung geschmissen.
Und wenn das Zeugs ultra-fängig sein sollte: ich finde die Verpackung ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung und entsage diesen Angeboten.


----------



## rutilus69

Das sind dann wieder Mal Köder die eher den Angler fangen sollen als den Fisch


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> #luncheonmeat
> #frühstücksfleisch
> 
> Während hier munter über Hessen, Bielefeld und Menschenfressende Walfische diskutiert wird habe ich tapfer recherchiert.
> 
> Es gibt von Dynamite Baits „neue Köder” - Mais und Frühstücksfleisch in häßlichen Aufreißverpackungen.
> Frenzied Sweetcorn und Frenzied Meat. Beim Mais haben sie immerhin ein paar auffallende Farbtupfer (als Hakenköder) mit in die Packung geschmissen.
> Und wenn das Zeugs ultra-fängig sein sollte: ich finde die Verpackung ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung und entsage diesen Angeboten.



Habe gerade mal ein wenig danach gegoogelt ....die haben ja eine gigantische Auswahl an hochinteressanten Sachen !
Das muss ich mir unbedingt mal näher anschauen! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Tja, liebe Leute, ich versuchs wohl morgen einfach mal mit dem kleinen Kanal.
Das Wetter war zuletzt immer viel besser als von wetteronline prognostiziert, also werd ichs wohl wagen, falls der Blick aus dem Fenster mir nicht die Lust verdirbt.
2020 gabs für mich ja bislang nur eine Species, das soll sich ändern.
Die Maden und Pinkies sind leider nicht mehr in Top-Form, aber ich hab ja noch Mais und Brot und Curry-Tulip...


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, liebe Leute, ich versuchs wohl morgen einfach mal mit dem kleinen Kanal.
> Das Wetter war zuletzt immer viel besser als von wetteronline prognostiziert, also werd ichs wohl wagen, falls der Blick aus dem Fenster mir nicht die Lust verdirbt.
> 2020 gabs für mich ja bislang nur eine Species, das soll sich ändern.
> Die Maden und Pinkies sind leider nicht mehr in Top-Form, aber ich hab ja noch Mais und Brot und Curry-Tulip...


Brätst du das Tulip mit dem Currypulver an ? Oder überstreust du das Tulip einfach? 
Würde mich mal interessieren. ..

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Hier  https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4974799

ist „my way” für die Tulip-Zubereitung.

Der Rest, sofern nennenswert, kommt in den Tiefkühlschrank. Das Zeugs, was ich morgen evtl. den Fischis anbieten möchte, stammt noch aus dem Dezember.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich bekomme den Link leider nicht geöffnet, liegt aber bestimmt am meinem Handy !
Werde es morgen früh nochmal mit dem Laptop versuchen! 
Danke trotzdem für den Link und Dir @geomas wünsche ich für Morgen ein herzliches Petri !
Ich werde jetzt mal die Augen schließen und für alle die noch wach sind eine geruhsame Nacht !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den Link leider nicht geöffnet, liegt aber bestimmt am meinem Handy !
> Werde es morgen früh nochmal mit dem Laptop versuchen!
> Danke trotzdem für den Link und Dir @geomas wünsche ich für Morgen ein herzliches Petri !
> Ich werde jetzt mal die Augen schließen und für alle die noch wach sind eine geruhsame Nacht !
> 
> LG Michael



Danke!

Ist ein Link zu einem Angelbericht vom 25. Oktober 2019, Seite 1445 des rasenden Ükel.
Da habe ich beschrieben, wie ich Curry-Tulip zubereite.
Experten wie Minimax („sie nannten ihn Mr. Curry”) haben evtl. andere Methoden in ihrem Repertoire.


----------



## Andal

Am Tag vorher schneiden, sehr, sehr kräftig curryieren, ziehen lassen - fertig. Mehr Aufwand wird nicht betrieben. Außer das ich nicht mit dem Messer schneide, sondern mit einem Stück geflochtener Angelschnur. Die Oberfläche wird rauer und nimmt das Gewürz besser auf.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri @Ukel, drei tolle Fische hasda gefangen! 

@geomas: Viel Erfolg morgen am Kanal!


----------



## daci7

#friedlichemeeresfische

Die Merräsche zählt für mich zu den begehrenswertesten Fischen unserer Küste. Mit Brotflocke oder Nymphe eine hochspannende Angelei! Und kampfstark wie feiste Barben - besonders an dem feinen Match- oder Fliegengerät. Leider bin ich diesbezüglich in Deutschland meist leer ausgegangen. Im Mittelmeer geht's aber auch gut - und man hat nicht dieses Problem mit dem usseligen Wetter


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Merräsche zählt für mich zu den begehrenswertesten Fischen




Unbedingt!
Die würde ich auch gern mal angeln. Mit der Bolo natürlich.
Die Italiener fangen die sogar in Flüssen.

So wie hier z.B.:






Oder hier:


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, liebe Leute, ich versuchs wohl morgen einfach mal mit dem kleinen Kanal.
> Das Wetter war zuletzt immer viel besser als von wetteronline prognostiziert, also werd ichs wohl wagen, falls der Blick aus dem Fenster mir nicht die Lust verdirbt.
> 2020 gabs für mich ja bislang nur eine Species, das soll sich ändern.
> Die Maden und Pinkies sind leider nicht mehr in Top-Form, aber ich hab ja noch Mais und Brot und Curry-Tulip...


Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und das endlich mindestens eine zweite Spezies an Deinen Ködern Gefallen findet


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> #friedlichemeeresfische
> 
> Die Merräsche zählt für mich zu den begehrenswertesten Fischen unserer Küste. Mit Brotflocke oder Nymphe eine hochspannende Angelei! Und kampfstark wie feiste Barben - besonders an dem feinen Match- oder Fliegengerät. Leider bin ich diesbezüglich in Deutschland meist leer ausgegangen. Im Mittelmeer geht's aber auch gut - und man hat nicht dieses Problem mit dem usseligen Wetter



In Deutschland ist es bisweilen auch noch recht schwer ! Chancen hat man sowieso nur von Juni bis max September und dann auch eher auf den friesischen Inseln oder seltener mal in einem Hafen. 
In Deutschland hatte ich bisher erst eine einzige gefangen, das war im Hafen von Büsum .
In Südholland / Zeeland dagegen schon häufiger. Viel stärker sind verschiedene Arten von Meeräschen im Mittelmeer vertreten wo Sie auch gerne mal bis in die Flüsse wie den Po rein ziehen. 
Wenn man in der Adria den richtigen Köder gefunden hat ,kann man nicht selten in kurzer Zeit sehr viele an den Haken bekommen. 


LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin !
Meeräschen... einer meine Lieblingsfische...
Kaum eine Species hat, je nach Gegebenheit, so unterschiedliche Verhaltensmuster - wirklich sehr spannende Tiere.
Ich habe schon erwachsene Männer vor Wut und Verzweiflung weinen gesehen...
Es gibt aber auch Tage, da habe ich gesehen wie die mit 30lbs Ausrüstung gefangen wurden - Petit Rhone im August.. .
Aber normalerweise sind die sehr sehr vorsichtig und zickig.
Zum Glück gibt es aber eine Methode, die fast immer funktioniert und gut geeignet ist, die Locals an die Wand zu angeln.
Flüssigbrot! 2kg Toast, 1kg Sardinen und 3 Dosen Oelsardinen zu Suppe verarbeiten - das reicht, wenn man minütlich eine Kelle füttert, für 1 Stunde.
Die ersten 20 Minuten wird nur gefüttert, damit die Fische ihre Scheu verlieren - macht man es richtig, sollten die Äschen nach 20 Minuten im Fressrausch sein, und man kann, solange man füttert, richtig viele Fische fangen.. .
Will man ausserhalb der Häfen auf Fische angeln, muß man die Futtermenge vervielfachen.
Ob ich die mit Bolo oder Match beangel, mache ich nur an den Verhältnissen vor Ort fest - beides geht, beides macht Spaß.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es aber eine Methode, die fast immer funktioniert und gut geeignet ist, die Locals an die Wand zu angeln.
> Flüssigbrot! 2kg Toast, 1kg Sardinen und 3 Dosen Oelsardinen zu Suppe verarbeiten - das reicht, wenn man minütlich eine Kelle füttert, für 1 Stunde.
> Die ersten 20 Minuten wird nur gefüttert, damit die Fische ihre Scheu verlieren - macht man es richtig, sollten die Äschen nach 20 Minuten im Fressrausch sein, und man kann, solange man füttert, richtig viele Fische fangen.. .



Letztes Jahr auf Fuerteventura konnte ich die schönen Fische in großen und kleinen Schwärmen im Hafen sehen. Ein Einheimischer stellte ihnen exakt der Methode nach, die Du beschreibts. Ich habe mich in einem strategisch gut platzierten Cafe niedergelassen und ihn fasziniert beobachtet.
Der ANgler hatte eingeweichtes Brot in einem EImer als Kirrung dabei -ich weiss nicht ob noch etwas anderes untergemischt war- und warf von Zeit zu Zeit eine Handvoll des Mashed Breads ein. Er hatte ne Bolo mit ner kleinen Runden Pose, die aber glaube nicht als Bissanzeiger sondern nur als Wurfgewicht und Scwimmhilfe für seine Brotflocke diente, ausgebleit war sie offenbar kaum: Jedenfalls konnte ich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen irgendeiner Posenbewegung und seinen häufigen Anschlägen feststellen, die er meist wenige Sekunden nach dem Einwurf setzte. Vermutlich hat er auf Zupfer reagiert, oder wohl eher auf Sicht in dem Klaren Wasser geangelt. Viele Anschläge gingen daneben, aber er konnte einige der Fische landen, einzwei von wirklich schöner Größe, sicher über 50. Es war eine Freude, ihm zuzusehen. Eine andere Anglergruppe etwas entfernt jedenfalls plumpste mit Krallbleien, Köfis und Stockähnlichen Ruten mit Kind und Kegel ziemlich lautstark und erfolglos herum. Erstaunlicherweise setzt der Meeräschenangler die Fische zurück. Deswegen, und wegen seiner leichten Methode vermute ich das es sich bei dem jungen Badehosenträger um ein seltenes Exemplar einer kanarischen Ükelart handelte, also einen exotischen Verwandten von uns.
hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Kann gut sein, dass der sich das auf Fuerte von mir abgeschaut hat - ich habe mir im Hafen von Corralejo mal ne Woche mit ner Gruppe Brits ein Match geliefert.
Da waren viele, doch recht überraschte Locals um uns herum.. .
Man muß aber zur Ehrenrettung der Spanier schon auf Unterschiede im verfügbaren Tackle hinweisen.
Da fällt mir ne Geschichte zur Bolo ein: Vor Jahren war ich mal in der nördlichen Adria auf croatischer Seite auf einem Campingplatz.
Dort konnte ich einen Italiener beim fischen beobachten; offensichtlich hochwertige 6m Bolo, feine Montage und wohl auch der richtige Köder - jeder Wurf war ein Biß.. . Das interessante war wie der Mann geangelt hat, indem er in hohem Bogen auswarf, und dann die Schnur nicht straffte, obwohl bei ca, 25-30m Angelentfernung immer ein riesen Schnurbogen auf dem Wasser lag. Es kam wie es kommen musste - jeder Anhieb endete 1m vor der Pose....
Das haben wir uns bestimmt ne Stunde lang angeschaut und nicht eingegriffen, stattdessen habe ich mir gemütlich ne Sportzigarette geraucht und begeistert zugeschaut...
Das ist normalerweise nicht mein Stil - wenns nötig ist, helfe ich wirklich immer und gerne, aber das war einfach zu lustig..


----------



## Minimax

@Rhinefischer,
ah, Dein früherer Besuch wird die Lösung sein, denn die Stadt in der ich meine Beobachtung machte, war tatsächlich Corralejo!
Das erklärt auch die viereinhalb Meter grosse Bronzestatue im heroischen Stil dort, die einen Angler mit Tropenhelm, Monokel und Gummiwathose zeigt, und vor der die EIngb die Einheimischen an Sonntagen kleine Opfergaben, Früchte, Blumenkränze, Kerzen etc, darbringen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Haben die das tatsächlich gemacht?
Sehe ich gut aus in Bronze?
Verdient hätte ich solch eine bescheidene Ehrung ja durchaus..


----------



## Hecht100+

Als Ükelaner must du dir über dein Aussehen doch keine Gedanken machen, du weißt doch, einen schönen Mann kann nichts entstellen. Und wer schöner ist, der ist geschminkt. Und mit einer Vergoldung sähe dein Denkmal noch viel besser aus, also mal hinfahren und den Stadtrat auf den Pott setzen. Und dann könntest du auch gleichzeitig ein paar Meeräschen fangen und die Bilder hier zu Ergötzung aller, die nicht ans Wasser kommen, einstellen.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Haben die das tatsächlich gemacht?
> Sehe ich gut aus in Bronze?
> Verdient hätte ich solch eine bescheidene Ehrung ja durchaus..



Ich habe etwas geflunkert. In Corralejo steht lediglich eine rührende Bronzestatue die eine einheimische Fischerfamilie zeigt, und die diesen Berufsstand Ehren soll, haben die Menschen auf den Kanaren doch bereits jahrhundertelang vor dee Ankunfr deutscher Superangler von und mit dem Meer gelebt.


----------



## Minimax

Hach, wie hab ich die kleinen Glubschis vermisst


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zur winterlichen Blicke, lieber Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meeräschen... einer meine Lieblingsfische...
> Will man ausserhalb der Häfen auf Fische angeln, die man auch essen will (das lohnt - Meeräschen sind köstlich..)


Also wirklich guter Tellerfisch? Oder nur durch den Wolf ...

Sowas muss ich mir fest vermerken, weil da teilen sich unsere Fischli beträchtlich in strikte Gesellschaftsklassen, nein sogar Kasten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe etwas geflunkert. In Corralejo steht lediglich eine rührende Bronzestatue die eine einheimische Fischerfamilie zeigt, und die diesen Berufsstand Ehren soll, haben die Menschen auf den Kanaren doch bereits jahrhundertelang vor dee Ankunfr deutscher Superangler von und mit dem Meer gelebt.



Na ja - die Spanier sind bestimmt ein Volk großartiger Fischer, aber auch ganz miese Angler.. .
Ernsthaft, die angeln mit 20 Drillingen im Brötchen auf Meeräsche oder reissen sie einfach, aber so richtig angeln können die nur im Nrden am Atlantik.
Das liegt zum größten Teil an den wirtschaftlien Gegebenheiten dort; hast Du Geld, hast Du keine Zeit zum angeln - hast Du Zeit zum angeln, kannste dir die Ausrüstung nicht leisten.. .


----------



## Minimax

Und zwischen Drei und Vier, 
Geht immer mal ein Tuliptier.
Hach was freu ich mich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - die Spanier sind bestimmt ein Volk großartiger Fischer, aber auch ganz miese Angler.. .
> Ernsthaft, die angeln mit 20 Drillingen im Brötchen auf Meeräsche oder reissen sie einfach, aber so richtig angeln können die nur im Nrden am Atlantik.
> Das liegt zum größten Teil an den wirtschaftlien Gegebenheiten dort; hast Du Geld, hast Du keine Zeit zum angeln - hast Du Zeit zum angeln, kannste dir die Ausrüstung nicht leisten.. .


Das mit den Drillingskissen kam in den frühen 80ern mal in Angelzeitungen, hab ich mich damals schon am Kopf gekratzt.

Aber für wen gilt das eigentlich nicht mit dem Naturgesetz vom Tauschen Zeit & Geld :
- hast Du Geld(+), hast Du keine Zeit zum angeln
- hast Du Zeit zum angeln, kannste dir die Ausrüstung(+) nicht leisten

Bei uns gibt es ja wenigstens reichlich brauchbares Low-Cost-Tackle. (noch)


----------



## rolfmoeller

Petri zu den Schleimern.


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wirklich guter Tellerfisch? Oder nur durch den Wolf ...
> 
> Sowas muss ich mir fest vermerken, weil da teilen sich unsere Fischli beträchtlich in strikte Gesellschaftsklassen, nein sogar Kasten.



Die Meeräsche ist ein toller Tellerfisch mit festem Fleisch und hier auch noch durchaus bezahlbar. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das mit den Drillingskissen kam in den frühen 80ern mal in Angelzeitungen, hab ich mich damals schon am Kopf gekratzt.
> 
> Aber für wen gilt das eigentlich nicht mit dem Naturgesetz vom Tauschen Zeit & Geld :
> - hast Du Geld(+), hast Du keine Zeit zum angeln
> - hast Du Zeit zum angeln, kannste dir die Ausrüstung(+) nicht leisten
> 
> Bei uns gibt es ja wenigstens reichlich brauchbares Low-Cost-Tackle. (noch)



Ja - das ist wirklich wiederlich, aber dieses Gereisse macht mich richtig sauer.. .

Wieso gibt es NOCH reichlich Günstiggerät? Denkst Du das sich die Situation verschlechtern wird?
Ich habe wirklich noch nie soviel gutes UND günstiges Gerät gesehen wie in den letzten 3 Jahren - immer besser immer günstiger scheint die Richtung zu sein.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> #friedlichemeeresfische
> 
> Die Merräsche zählt für mich zu den begehrenswertesten Fischen unserer Küste. Mit Brotflocke oder Nymphe eine hochspannende Angelei! Und kampfstark wie feiste Barben - besonders an dem feinen Match- oder Fliegengerät. Leider bin ich diesbezüglich in Deutschland meist leer ausgegangen. Im Mittelmeer geht's aber auch gut - und man hat nicht dieses Problem mit dem usseligen Wetter


Meeräschen heißen in Irland nicht von Ungefähr "Mullet the Bastard". Meine Flüche dürften heute noch durch die Bantry Bay höllern, weil sie alles machten, nur nicht bissen. 


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wirklich guter Tellerfisch? Oder nur durch den Wolf ...


Hab mal eine davon aus dem Po filetiert und gebraten. Buhäh... wie vollmoosiger Karpfen - einmal und nie wieder. Sogar der Kollege, der sonst auch Karpfen ißt, hat verweigert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Aus dem Po ist wie aus einem beliebigen Hafen - einfach wiederlich.. .
Das Du in Irland verzweifelt bist, glaube ich gerne, denn die Meeräschen im Atlantik sind noch zickiger als im Mittelmeer.
Die Dicklippige kommt in beiden Meeren vor, ist aber im Atlantik schwieriger und scheuer - frag mich nicht warum, da hätte ich selbst gerne Aufklärung.. .


----------



## Andal

Für mich: Gibt es, muss ich aber nicht haben. Als Köderfische von zu empfindlichem Leben und für die Küche siehe oben.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aus dem Po ist wie aus einem beliebigen Hafen - einfach wiederlich.. .


Gebissen haben die übrigens auch nicht. Sie hakten sich irgendwo am Blinker selber.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gerne hätte ich euch die Exemplare meiner Lehrsammlung gezeigt, weiß aber mal wieder nicht wo ich suchen soll.
So habe ich nur dieses zur Hand.
Damit "angelt" man in Spanien nicht nur auf Meeräsche, sondern auch sehr gerne auf Barben - im Anschluß sieht man dann massig aufgerissene Fische abtreiben..


----------



## Andal

Aus dem Grund sind auch in unseren meisten Landesfischereigesetzen "Zocker mit fest eingegossenen Haken" nicht erlaubt. Reisswerkzeuge.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri zu den Fischen. Schöne Bilder @Minimax


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gerne hätte ich euch die Exemplare meiner Lehrsammlung gezeigt, weiß aber mal wieder nicht wo ich suchen soll.
> So habe ich nur dieses zur Hand.
> Damit "angelt" man in Spanien nicht nur auf Meeräsche, sondern auch sehr gerne auf Barben - im Anschluß sieht man dann massig aufgerissene Fische abtreiben..
> Anhang anzeigen 337571


Das Teil sieht einfach nur brutal aus. Ätzend.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Petri Heil. Schöner Jonny.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gerne hätte ich euch die Exemplare meiner Lehrsammlung gezeigt, weiß aber mal wieder nicht wo ich suchen soll.
> So habe ich nur dieses zur Hand.
> Damit "angelt" man in Spanien nicht nur auf Meeräsche, sondern auch sehr gerne auf Barben - im Anschluß sieht man dann massig aufgerissene Fische abtreiben..
> Anhang anzeigen 337571



Also soo ganz kann ich das nicht bestätigen! !!!!!!
Ich war ja wegen der Angelei lange unten in Spanien und bin immer noch oft dort! 
Ich gebe Dir Recht das Tierschutz in Spanien noch immer Nachholbedarf hat und der spanische Kochtopfangler keine Hemmungen hat zu reißen! 
Aber es gibt selbstverständlich auch in Spanien sehr gute Angler, Spanien ist auch um einiges größer als die Ferienregionen !
In Kantabrien und Asturien gibt es ausgezeichnete Fliegenfischer die dort auch auf Lachs fischen .
In Galizien sind viele Brandungsangler ansässig, mit modernem Gerät die auch Ihr Handwerk sehr gut verstehen! Auch dort in den Häfen von La Coruña und Vigo fährt man mit dem Boot raus auf Wolfsbarsch angeln und andere Räuber wie den Seehecht und sehr beliebt Pulbo ( Tintenfisch ) das erfodert ein gewisses Können. 
In Kastilien und Extremadura wird gerne und gut mit der Kopfrute gearbeitet, viele Angler dort besitzen eine komplette Ausrüstung von Sensas oder Mosella so wie man Sie hier nur von Wenigen richtigen Wettkampfanglern zu Gesicht bekommt! 
In Andalusien an der Costa del Luz ,gibt es viele Big Game Angler die mit richtig teuren Booten teils sehr weite Ausfahrten auf sich nehmen um auf Tunfisch oder Hai zu fischen. 
Im Ebro gibt es genau wie bei uns Wallerangler ,Karpfenangler und Spinnfischer die Schwarzbarsch oder Zander nachstellen. 
Wer dort in der Nähe oder weiter nördlich wohnt fährt gerne eins oder zweimal im Jahr hoch nach Andorra! ( Andorra ist ein Zwergstaat in den Pyrenäen Zoll und Steuerfrei )
Dort kaufen die Angler aus Spanien viel Gerät von Shimano ,Daiwa und Abu Garcia !
Das ist zumindest kein Plunder  da ich recht annehmbar Spanisch spreche, habe ich schon oft mitbekommen das die Frauen mit den Männern geschimpft hatten ,wegen den Ausgaben. 
Den meisten Billigplunder bekommt man meist in den Läden der Touristenregionen in Geschäften die mehr vom Fremdenverkehr als vom einheimischen Sportangler leben!  Spanien ist auch nach Deutschland eines der wenigen Ländern in denen in immer mehr autonomen Region eine Sportfischerprüfung Pflicht wird ! In Andalusien sogar für Touristen! 
Natürlich gibt es dort auch so Fälle wie von Dir beschrieben!  Ganz klar ! Aber Kochtopfangler mit billigstem Gerät ohne Plan, kann ich dir hier auch sofort zeigen !
Urlaub in einem Land machen, bedeutet immer eine subjektive Meinung zu erfahren 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Und zwischen Drei und Vier,
> Geht immer mal ein Tuliptier.
> Hach was freu ich mich!
> Anhang anzeigen 337567




Petri Heil Mini!

Hübsche Fische hast du gefangen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir selbstverständlich auch Petri ! @Minimax 
Hab ich wegen der Aussage über spanische Angler komplett übersehen !

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @Minimax !!

Bei mir gab es heute nur frische Nubsies


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir Recht das Tierschutz in Spanien noch immer Nachholbedarf hat und der spanische Kochtopfangler keine Hemmungen hat zu reißen!


Wobei es, wenn es um den alleinigen, persönlichen Verzehr geht, es keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht, ob nun gerissen, oder geangelt wird. Wer hingeht, sich seine Mahlzeit holt, der handelt in meinen Augen vielleicht nicht toll, aber legitim. Wenn es allerdings darum geht, sich zu besacken, einen Reibach zu machen, dann kriege ich allerdings Hals!


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri @Minimax !!
> 
> Bei mir gab es heute nur frische Nubsies
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337596


Instant Rotaugen in der Tüte... zur Abwendung des Franzosentums?


----------



## Jason

@rutilus69 Da hast du gut eingekauft. Da man die Stopper nur einmal verwenden kann, kann man nicht genug davon haben. Mein Vorrat sieht auch sehr mager aus. Werde dir mal nacheifern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hab heute Nachmittag auch noch mal eine 3 Stunden Lücke fürs Angeln gefunden. Unser Flüßchen ist seit Sonntag um ca. 25 cm gestiegen und minimal eingetrübt, das reicht dicke, um die Verhältnisse komplett zu ändern. Swim 1 angefahren, frei und sah ganz ok aus, aber weit weg von optimalen Bedingungen. Schnell aufgebaut, gleiches Setup wie Sonntag (never change a winning system), beködert und los ! Ne gute halbe Stunde gefischt, nicht ein Zupfer ! Tolle Wurst, so war das nicht geplant. Geraffel ins Auto und ab zu Swim 3 , meinen Sonntagsplatz (Swim 2) wollte ich nicht übermäßig unter Angeldruck setzen, das sieht sehr gut aus, denke ich so bei mir. Aufbau, Rute rein, der Spass beginnt ........ nicht wirklich.  Dreiviertel Stunde, nicht ein Biss !! OK, was solls, ab zu Swim 2 ..... Der sah heute komplett anders aus, ständig wechselnde Strömungsverhältnisse im Kehrwasser und eine deutlich härtere Hauptströmung !! Dazu noch sechs ständig nervende Stockenten, die sich einen Spaß daraus machten, nach dem absinkenden Toastbrot zu tauchen ....... Irgendwann hatte ich die Biester dann nachhaltig vertrieben aber dabei soviel Unruhe in den Swim gebracht, das ich mir schon jede Hoffnung auf einen guten Fisch abgeschminkt hatte. Nach 10 Minuten der erste, sehr zaghafte Biss, siehste, denk ich mir, die dicken Jonnies haste vergrault, Anschlag geht ins Leere. Nächster Wurf, nach 5 Minuten wieder so ein kaum sichtbarer Biss, versemmelt ..... Dritter Biss, genau wie die ersten beiden, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt und legt sofort einen Fullrun bis in die harte Strömung hin . Mit dem Finger auf der Spulenkante maximalen Druck aufgebaut und schwupp ...... ausgeschlitzt !!! Egal, wenigstens beisst was ! Nächster Wurf, nächster Biss nach dem gleichen Schema, Anschlag ins Leere, seltsam wie die Jungs heute drauf sind ! Vier oder fünf Fehlbisse später, ich war schon ziemlich entnervt, hing dann doch mal ein Fisch. Wieder Fullrun, wieder in die Strömung und dann ging der Tanz los ! Keine Kopfstöße, lange Fluchten, das ist kein Döbel, also sind die Satzer doch schon munter.  Der Drill zog sich locker über 6 - 8 Minuten, bis ich den Fisch vor meinen Füßen zum ersten Mal sehe, ich fing an von Ohrläppchen zu Ohrläppchen zu grinsen und dachte nur noch, hoffentlich hält die Montage und hoffentlich schlitzt der Haken nicht aus !!
Weitere 2 Minuten später war der Fisch im Kescher ....... Kein Döbel, kein Satzer, nein, eine Aufwuchsfräse, und was für eine !!!




69 cm Muskeln am Stück, ein wunderschönes Tier !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Instant Rotaugen in der Tüte... zur Abwendung des Franzosentums?


Genau. Einfach mit Wasser anrühren und schon ist der Setzkescher voll


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Genau. Einfach mit Wasser anrühren und schon ist der Setzkescher voll


...und Kapitale kann man aus dem Gemengsel auch modellieren!


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> ...und Kapitale kann man aus dem Gemengsel auch modellieren!


Nimmt man halt einfach zwei Tüten


----------



## Minimax

@cyprinusbarbus, herzliches Petri, ein toller Fisch-vielen Dank für das schöne Foto.

@Jungs, vielen herzlichen Dank für euren Zuspruch und eure Petris- ansonsten gibt's nicht mehr zu berichten, ihr kennt meine Methoden ja- höchstens noch einen versäumten Biss, was ich mit Fassung trage, und einen guten Johnnie der im Drill ausgestiegen ist, was ich _weit weniger gelassen_ aufgenommen habe. Immerhin, der Süd-Westwind bringt nicht nur Regen und steigende Pegel, sondern auch ein bisschen Leben ins Wasser, sehr gut. Mal sehen was das Wochenende im Ükelland so bereit hält- habt ihr schon Pläne?

@rutilus69 Hahaha, ein typischer Ükel-EInkauf, viel Spass damit. Sind die Run rings zur Kombination mit den Grippas gedacht?

herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Jason

@cyprinusbarbus Petri Heil zur hart erkämpften Barbe. Wir haben ja hier schon einen Barbenkönig. Und zwar unser @MS aus G von dem ich schon lange nichts mehr gehört habe. Würde sagen, du bietest ihm Paroli. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag auch noch mal eine 3 Stunden Lücke fürs Angeln gefunden. Unser Flüßchen ist seit Sonntag um ca. 25 cm gestiegen und minimal eingetrübt, das reicht dicke, um die Verhältnisse komplett zu ändern. Swim 1 angefahren, frei und sah ganz ok aus, aber weit weg von optimalen Bedingungen. Schnell aufgebaut, gleiches Setup wie Sonntag (never change a winning system), beködert und los ! Ne gute halbe Stunde gefischt, nicht ein Zupfer ! Tolle Wurst, so war das nicht geplant. Geraffel ins Auto und ab zu Swim 3 , meinen Sonntagsplatz (Swim 2) wollte ich nicht übermäßig unter Angeldruck setzen, das sieht sehr gut aus, denke ich so bei mir. Aufbau, Rute rein, der Spass beginnt ........ nicht wirklich.  Dreiviertel Stunde, nicht ein Biss !! OK, was solls, ab zu Swim 2 ..... Der sah heute komplett anders aus, ständig wechselnde Strömungsverhältnisse im Kehrwasser und eine deutlich härtere Hauptströmung !! Dazu noch sechs ständig nervende Stockenten, die sich einen Spaß daraus machten, nach dem absinkenden Toastbrot zu tauchen ....... Irgendwann hatte ich die Biester dann nachhaltig vertrieben aber dabei soviel Unruhe in den Swim gebracht, das ich mir schon jede Hoffnung auf einen guten Fisch abgeschminkt hatte. Nach 10 Minuten der erste, sehr zaghafte Biss, siehste, denk ich mir, die dicken Jonnies haste vergrault, Anschlag geht ins Leere. Nächster Wurf, nach 5 Minuten wieder so ein kaum sichtbarer Biss, versemmelt ..... Dritter Biss, genau wie die ersten beiden, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt und legt sofort einen Fullrun bis in die harte Strömung hin . Mit dem Finger auf der Spulenkante maximalen Druck aufgebaut und schwupp ...... ausgeschlitzt !!! Egal, wenigstens beisst was ! Nächster Wurf, nächster Biss nach dem gleichen Schema, Anschlag ins Leere, seltsam wie die Jungs heute drauf sind ! Vier oder fünf Fehlbisse später, ich war schon ziemlich entnervt, hing dann doch mal ein Fisch. Wieder Fullrun, wieder in die Strömung und dann ging der Tanz los ! Keine Kopfstöße, lange Fluchten, das ist kein Döbel, also sind die Satzer doch schon munter.  Der Drill zog sich locker über 6 - 8 Minuten, bis ich den Fisch vor meinen Füßen zum ersten Mal sehe, ich fing an von Ohrläppchen zu Ohrläppchen zu grinsen und dachte nur noch, hoffentlich hält die Montage und hoffentlich schlitzt der Haken nicht aus !!
> Weitere 2 Minuten später war der Fisch im Kescher ....... Kein Döbel, kein Satzer, nein, eine Aufwuchsfräse, und was für eine !!!
> Anhang anzeigen 337597
> 
> 69 cm Muskeln am Stück, ein wunderschönes Tier !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Petri zu der schönen Barbe ! Schöner Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@ cyprinusbarbus Petri zu der Barbe.Tolle Foto.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> @rutilus69 Hahaha, ein typischer Ükel-EInkauf, viel Spass damit. Sind die Run rings zur Kombination mit den Grippas gedacht?


Das habe ich noch nicht entschieden, könnte aber gut sein. Mal schauen welche Montagen ich da draus bastle


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Das fotografieren gestaltete sich einigermaßen schwierig, ich bin diesmal die Uferböschung hoch, weil mein Platz durch den erhöhten Pegel recht beschränkt war. Und ein Foto wollte ich auf jeden Fall, unten am Wasser wären das 2-3 Schwanzschläge gewesen, und sie wäre wieder im Wasser gelandet. Das war das beste von 5 Fotos, jedesmal wenn ich abdrücken wollte, hat sich das Biest gekrümmt !! Deshalb sieht es auch so aus, als wäre der Zollstock nicht korrekt angelegt, aber es waren wirklich echte 69 Zentimeter .....
Vielen Dank für die Petri`s !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag auch noch mal eine 3 Stunden Lücke fürs Angeln gefunden. Unser Flüßchen ist seit Sonntag um ca. 25 cm gestiegen und minimal eingetrübt, das reicht dicke, um die Verhältnisse komplett zu ändern. Swim 1 angefahren, frei und sah ganz ok aus, aber weit weg von optimalen Bedingungen. Schnell aufgebaut, gleiches Setup wie Sonntag (never change a winning system), beködert und los ! Ne gute halbe Stunde gefischt, nicht ein Zupfer ! Tolle Wurst, so war das nicht geplant. Geraffel ins Auto und ab zu Swim 3 , meinen Sonntagsplatz (Swim 2) wollte ich nicht übermäßig unter Angeldruck setzen, das sieht sehr gut aus, denke ich so bei mir. Aufbau, Rute rein, der Spass beginnt ........ nicht wirklich.  Dreiviertel Stunde, nicht ein Biss !! OK, was solls, ab zu Swim 2 ..... Der sah heute komplett anders aus, ständig wechselnde Strömungsverhältnisse im Kehrwasser und eine deutlich härtere Hauptströmung !! Dazu noch sechs ständig nervende Stockenten, die sich einen Spaß daraus machten, nach dem absinkenden Toastbrot zu tauchen ....... Irgendwann hatte ich die Biester dann nachhaltig vertrieben aber dabei soviel Unruhe in den Swim gebracht, das ich mir schon jede Hoffnung auf einen guten Fisch abgeschminkt hatte. Nach 10 Minuten der erste, sehr zaghafte Biss, siehste, denk ich mir, die dicken Jonnies haste vergrault, Anschlag geht ins Leere. Nächster Wurf, nach 5 Minuten wieder so ein kaum sichtbarer Biss, versemmelt ..... Dritter Biss, genau wie die ersten beiden, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt und legt sofort einen Fullrun bis in die harte Strömung hin . Mit dem Finger auf der Spulenkante maximalen Druck aufgebaut und schwupp ...... ausgeschlitzt !!! Egal, wenigstens beisst was ! Nächster Wurf, nächster Biss nach dem gleichen Schema, Anschlag ins Leere, seltsam wie die Jungs heute drauf sind ! Vier oder fünf Fehlbisse später, ich war schon ziemlich entnervt, hing dann doch mal ein Fisch. Wieder Fullrun, wieder in die Strömung und dann ging der Tanz los ! Keine Kopfstöße, lange Fluchten, das ist kein Döbel, also sind die Satzer doch schon munter.  Der Drill zog sich locker über 6 - 8 Minuten, bis ich den Fisch vor meinen Füßen zum ersten Mal sehe, ich fing an von Ohrläppchen zu Ohrläppchen zu grinsen und dachte nur noch, hoffentlich hält die Montage und hoffentlich schlitzt der Haken nicht aus !!
> Weitere 2 Minuten später war der Fisch im Kescher ....... Kein Döbel, kein Satzer, nein, eine Aufwuchsfräse, und was für eine !!!
> Anhang anzeigen 337597
> 
> 69 cm Muskeln am Stück, ein wunderschönes Tier !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom





Toller Fisch Cypri !

Petri Heil!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es, wenn es um den alleinigen, persönlichen Verzehr geht, es keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht, ob nun gerissen, oder geangelt wird. Wer hingeht, sich seine Mahlzeit holt, der handelt in meinen Augen vielleicht nicht toll, aber legitim. Wenn es allerdings darum geht, sich zu besacken, einen Reibach zu machen, dann kriege ich allerdings Hals!



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst - oder!?!
Für jeden gefangen Fisch, zerfetzt man einige, die dann mit raushängendem Gedärm abtreiben.. .
Mein Gott - ich Harpuniere und schieße Fische mit dem Bogen - aber sowas.....geht garnicht!

PS: Hey Tom - sehr schöne Barbe!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax
@cyprinusbarbus
Dickes Petri zu euren Fischen und danke für die schönen Bilder und Berichte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es NOCH reichlich Günstiggerät? Denkst Du das sich die Situation verschlechtern wird?
> Ich habe wirklich noch nie soviel gutes UND günstiges Gerät gesehen wie in den letzten 3 Jahren - immer besser immer günstiger scheint die Richtung zu sein.


Aktuell ist ja noch gerade richtig nett, alte Modelle sind noch genügend am Martkt.
Aber es fängt gerade 2019 mit neuen Modellen oder Neuauflagen das abstrippen an, Ruten Rollen, möglichst heimlich, weniger HighModule, weniger Griff, weniger Dekoration, weniger Metallteile, Daiwa Shimano auch vorneweg.
Ist ja wenn man die "Notlage" der Kapitalgesellschaften betrachtet, auch nachvollziehbar: Irgendwie müssen sie ihre Einkünfte noch steigern ...
Wir hatten ja schon einige Beschisswellen und Säue durch die Dörfer, aber nun ist China auch kräftig teurer geworden, alle wollen mehr Geld, aber der Kunde und eben wir haben sich gerade so richtig an tolle Angelgeräte für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld gewöhnt, auch historisch die letzen 40 Jahre gesehen.  Was war einiges viel teurer, wenn man in alte Kataloge und Preislisten schaut.
Die ersten Händler wie Bruners haben zugemacht.

Ich hab es so gelöst: Genug gekauft, dass es lange lange reichen würde!  Auch Blei z.B.
Der gute Zeitpunkt ist noch jetze -  seine Wünsche nach richtig hochwertigem Gerät für recht wenig Geld zu erfüllen.

Anders herum angedacht:
Wenn man sich mal vorstellt, was passieren täte, wenn wir alle bis zum 1.Mai keinerlei Getackle mehr kaufen würden, nichtmal Haken, was passiert dann?
Wieviel Macht hat der König Kunde, wenn es diese selektiv ausübt, seine Kaufzeiten und Nichtkaufzeiten koordiniert?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich muss am Samstag und Sonntag leider nach Köln fahren,  lohnt sich für den Rhein etwas Tackle mitzunehmen, oder ist es dort im Moment eher chancenlos. Leider weiß ich noch nicht genau wie viel Freizeit ich dann auch noch fürs Angeln habe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mein herzlichstes Petri Heil an @Minimax und @cyprinusbarbus  schöne Fische habt ihr überlisten können


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich muss am Samstag und Sonntag leider nach Köln fahren,  lohnt sich für den Rhein etwas Tackle mitzunehmen, oder ist es dort im Moment eher chancenlos. Leider weiß ich noch nicht genau wie viel Freizeit ich dann auch noch fürs Angeln habe.


Denke mal am besten wendest du dich direkt an unsere Kameraden die direkt am Rhein wohnen. ......
Die haben da aktuelle Informationen von vor Ort .
Köln hat auf jeden Fall schöne Ecken zum Angeln !

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an @Minimax und @cyprinusbarbus! Klasse, was ihr wieder gefangen habt. Und wenn ich denn mal den gesamten Januar hier so Revue passieren lassen... ist schon der Hammer, was selbst bei schaurig frischen Wassertemperaturen so alles geht. Nochmal Petri an alle Kaltwasser-Fänger!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Hecht100+  Angeln kannst du selbstverständlich, aber das Fangen dürfte sich eher schwierig gestalten, am ehesten noch mit Gummi, aber reichlich Material einpacken, der Rhein nimmt lieber als er gibt !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Hecht100+

@cyprinusbarbus  Danke, Gummifischen ist so gar nichts für mich ausser Schleppen. Dann werde ich mal die Kölner Tacklebuden aufsuchen wenn Zeit ist.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf den Mai, dann sind die Zährten dran, die gibts bei uns in wirklich rekordverdächtigen Größen, kampfstärker wie die Barben und wunderschön und zur Topstelle sind es von daheim grade mal 100 Meter zu Fuß ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

so, heute wurde das am Samstag bestellte Original-"Premier Tipmaster X-treme" (c) Seitenspitzenbissanzeigesystem (Für den bekloppten Angeber-Namen gibt's jedenfalls schonmal Punktabzug) geliefert, ich habs grad eben abgeholt. Kann noch nichts dazu sagen, drei Spitzen und ne Halterung mit O-RIng- könnte fünktionieren, kann aber auch ein nerviges Gehampel geben.  Muss also getestet werden, und vielleicht sind ja die windigen, wasserreichen Bedingungen zur Zeit das richtige Labor. Ich werde also die Chub Specialist von Mick vorsichtshalber einpacken, mal sehen, wann ichs ausprobiere.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Da man euch ja anscheinend auch mit schönen Gewässerbildern eine Freude machen kann, möchte ich euch auch mal mein niederländisches Hausgewässer vorstellen. Einfach bei Google Maps mal Kasteel Erenstein eingeben ...........
Es ist insgesamt ein Regenrückhaltesystem, ganz oben die "Kasteelgracht", ganz unten das Stuwmeer "de Craneweijer".

























































tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Sorry, keine Ahnung warum die Bilder teilweise doppelt erscheinen ........

@Minimax  Über das System war ich bei Premier Floats auch gestolpert, hatte aber die gleichen Bedenken wie du, das könnte ein nettes Getüddel werden ! Sehr nett, das du den Tackletest übernimmst !! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Waller Michel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Da man euch ja anscheinend auch mit schönen Gewässerbildern eine Freude machen kann, möchte ich euch auch mal mein niederländisches Hausgewässer vorstellen. Einfach bei Google Maps mal Kasteel Erenstein eingeben ...........
> Es ist insgesamt ein Regenrückhaltesystem, ganz oben die "Kasteelgracht", ganz unten das Stuwmeer "de Craneweijer".
> Anhang anzeigen 337602
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337602
> Anhang anzeigen 337603
> Anhang anzeigen 337604
> Anhang anzeigen 337604
> Anhang anzeigen 337605
> Anhang anzeigen 337605
> Anhang anzeigen 337606
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337607
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337608
> Anhang anzeigen 337608
> Anhang anzeigen 337609
> Anhang anzeigen 337609
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337610
> Anhang anzeigen 337610
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337611
> 
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Extrem schön dort ! Ich bin auch so ein Holland Fan !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@cyprinusbarbus und @Minimax   - ein herzliches Petri Euch beiden! Die Barbe ist ja echt ein schöner Brummer, wunderbares Tier! 
Die Güster und der „Maulheld” von Döbel machen einen prächtigen Eindruck!


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich war heute doch nicht los. Ausnahmsweise entsprach das aktuelle Wetter in etwa der Prognose und ich kam ewig nicht aus der Hüfte - bis ich schließlich die Angelei verschoben habe.

Eventuell findet sich am Wochenende eine Termin- und Mieswetter-Lücke.


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> [...]Spanien ist auch nach Deutschland eines der wenigen Ländern in denen in immer mehr autonomen Region eine Sportfischerprüfung Pflicht wird ! In Andalusien sogar für Touristen. [...]
> 
> LG Michael


Angelprüfung in Andalusien? Mach mich net schwach! Ich mein, ich bin schon 1,5 Jahre nicht mehr unten gewesen, aber da gabs das noch nicht


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Heil @cypund auch nochmal @Minimax! Die Barbe ist ja echt ein Kracher. Neulich hatte Ukel schon so schlne Barben gefangen und das alles bei der Witterung...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich war heute doch nicht los. Ausnahmsweise entsprach das aktuelle Wetter in etwa der Prognose und ich kam ewig nicht aus der Hüfte - bis ich schließlich die Angelei verschoben habe.
> Eventuell findet sich am Wochenende ein Termin- und Mieswetter-Lücke.



Schade. Aber das Wetter bietet auch Chancen, und graunass hin und her, die milderen Temperaturen sind wirklich eine Labsal. Aber meine Aktionen stehen auch noch in den Sternen. Wenn ich richtig energetisch und mutig bin, könnts sogar sein, dass ich ne Langstreckenerkundung zu einem extrem verdächtigen Fluss weit im Nordwesten starte, aber herrje, jetzt wo mein Wecker kaputt ist, wirds wohl bei nem nachmittäglichen Anstandsbesuch bei meinem Flüsschen bleiben.


----------



## geomas

Ja, ich ärgere mich mächtig über mich selbst. 
Wollte dann wenigstens noch zum „Scouten” los, hab aber auf ein Paket (neue alte Kamera) gewartet und die Zeit lief und lief.
Immerhin habe ich ein paar interessante Stillgewässer in der Nähe des kleinen Kanals auf Luftbildern ausgemacht und auf der LAV-Seite inspiziert.
Könnten teilweise ganz interessante Ausweichgewässer sein.


----------



## Minimax

Ach, ärgere Dich nicht, am wenigsten über Dich selbst. Diese Matratzenwarterei hat mir soviel ungemach beschert- und dann wurds eine so schöne Kurzangelei, wie sie diese Jahreszeit nur selten hergibt. Und ich bin auf die Spur der späten Winterbisse -etwas was Du schon vor Jahren postuliert hast, ich aber skeptisch war- gesetzt worden.
Und ungekehrt ists so ungemütlich draussen und die Fische generell nicht sehr unternehmungslustig (niedersächsische Megabarben und mecklenburgische DIckdöbel mal ausgenommen) das ein angelloser Tag auch kein grosser Verlust ist. Ich hoffe Die Kamera entspricht Deinen Erwartungen. Ich habe alles wieder vergessen, was ich einst wusste, aber um was für ein Modell handelts sich denn, nebenbei gefragt?


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> Angelprüfung in Andalusien? Mach mich net schwach! Ich mein, ich bin schon 1,5 Jahre nicht mehr unten gewesen, aber da gabs das noch nicht



Ja leider!  Es ist wohl schon als Vorlage das Touristen nur noch für kurze Zeit Touristenscheine ohne Prüfung ausgestellt bekommen. 
Dann nicht mehr ohne Prüfung, ist aber noch nicht ganz klar ob es wie in Tschechien gehandhabt wird und Deutsche, Österreichische Prüfungen gegen eine Echtheitsbescheinigung der unsrigen Fischereibehörde für Touristen ausgestellt wird ?
In der autonomen Region Katalunia ( Katalanen [ von der Französischen Grenze die Küste bis ca Alicante] ) wird es weiterhin so gehen wie gehabt! 
Kastilien gibt's Prüfung aber nicht für Touristen in Galizien auch. 
Muss mich mal wieder nach Neuheiten auf spanischen Seiten einlesen bei Gelegenheit. 
Sind dann halt auch Gesetzestexte die wie im deutschen nicht immer leicht zu lesen sind!  Für Spanisch brauche ich dann hier und da auch mal das Wörterbuch. ....man wird nicht jünger und vergisst dann doch Worte wenn man sie nicht mehr regelmäßig braucht 
Wenn dich das Thema interessiert, werde ich dir eine PN zukommen lassen sobald ich aktuelleres Wissen habe !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, ärgere Dich nicht, am wenigsten über Dich selbst. Diese Matratzenwarterei hat mir soviel ungemach beschert- und dann wurds eine so schöne Kurzangelei, wie sie diese Jahreszeit nur selten hergibt. Und ich bin auf die Spur der späten Winterbisse -etwas was Du schon vor Jahren postuliert hast, ich aber skeptisch war- gesetzt worden.
> Und ungekehrt ists so ungemütlich draussen und die Fische generell nicht sehr unternehmungslustig (niedersächsische Megabarben und mecklenburgische DIckdöbel mal ausgenommen) das ein angelloser Tag auch kein grosser Verlust ist. Ich hoffe Die Kamera entspricht Deinen Erwartungen. Ich habe alles wieder vergessen, was ich einst wusste, aber um was für ein Modell handelts sich denn, nebenbei gefragt?



...keine richtig alte Kamera - davon hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch zu viele - ne, heute kam eine gebrauchte Fuji X100T
Die X100-Modellreihe bietet meiner Meinung nach viel für anspruchsvolle Fotografen mit einem Faible oder dem Bedarf für kompakte Kameras.
Ne Hexar AF habe ich auch, vielleicht das X100-Äquivalent unter den filmbasierten Kameras.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ...keine richtig alte Kamera - davon hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch zu viele - ne, heute kam eine gebrauchte Fuji X100T
> Die X100-Modellreihe bietet meiner Meinung nach viel für anspruchsvolle Fotografen mit einem Faible oder dem Bedarf für kompakte Kameras.
> Ne Hexar AF habe ich auch, vielleicht das X100-Äquivalent unter den filmbasierten Kameras.



Mit dem Thema muss ich mich in absehbarer Zeit auch beschäftigen ,meine Bridgecam hat immer öfter mal aussetzer und denke mal eine Reparatur wäre nicht retabel .
Gucke gerade nach ner gebrauchten Canon EOS 600 vielleicht mit noch einem zusätzlichen Tele oder sowas in der Richtung? 
Nicht zuletzt möchte ich dann im Sommer auch für Uns hier schöne Fotos machen 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Fuji X100T hab natürlich scnell gegooglet- tja, was soll ich sagen, eine sehr hübsche Kompakte, aber für mehr reichts bei mir nicht mehr. Als jemandem, der Sachen nur nach dem Aussehen kauft, ist mir der Retro-Trend bei den Kompakten sehr sympathisch (und vor allem, das wieder mehr dedizierte Bedienelemente eingebaut werden, statt dem ungebrauchbaren Menügefummel. )Aber bevor ich mich wieder mit Kameras anfreunde, muss ich nochmal die Zeit-Blende-Ausschnitt-Perspektive Grundschulbank drücken, ich schneid ja mittlerweile den FIschen die FLossen ab.


----------



## Andal

So etwas wie die Google-Brille wäre vielleicht was. Endlich mal Bilder, so wie ich sie sehe...


----------



## geomas

@Waller Michel - pfff, also als reine „Angel- oder immerdabei-Kamera” würde ich ne kompakte Outdoorkamera nehmen. 
Da gibts ne bunte Auswahl von verschiedenen Herstellern. Die kann man auch mal mit schleimigen oder schlammigen Fisch-Fingern anfassen.
Tele können die eher nicht so gut - aber irgendwas ist immer, also nix auf dieser Welt hat nur Vorteile.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Waller Michel - pfff, also als reine „Angel- oder immerdabei-Kamera” würde ich ne kompakte Outdoorkamera nehmen.
> Da gibts ne bunte Auswahl von verschiedenen Herstellern. Die kann man auch mal mit schleimigen oder schlammigen Fisch-Fingern anfassen.
> Tele können die eher nicht so gut - aber irgendwas ist immer, also nix auf dieser Welt hat nur Vorteile.


Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Argument! 
Habe auch noch eine ixus 145 ....Tags macht die auch akzeptabel Bilder aber mit Blitz nicht so prickelnd. ........
Mit ner Outdoor hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. ........muss ich direkt mal machen. .....Danke für den Tipp! 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> ...keine richtig alte Kamera - davon hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch zu viele - ne, heute kam eine gebrauchte Fuji X100T
> Die X100-Modellreihe bietet meiner Meinung nach viel für anspruchsvolle Fotografen mit einem Faible oder dem Bedarf für kompakte Kameras.
> Ne Hexar AF habe ich auch, vielleicht das X100-Äquivalent unter den filmbasierten Kameras.


Beides sehr gute Kameras. 
Die Fotografie ist ja auch mein zweites Hobby (auch wenn meine Handy - Knipsbilder hier das nicht vermuten lassen). Und auch da ist es wie beim Angeln: man kann nie genug Tackle haben (oder nur haben wollen)


----------



## Ukel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag auch noch mal eine 3 Stunden Lücke fürs Angeln gefunden. Unser Flüßchen ist seit Sonntag um ca. 25 cm gestiegen und minimal eingetrübt, das reicht dicke, um die Verhältnisse komplett zu ändern. Swim 1 angefahren, frei und sah ganz ok aus, aber weit weg von optimalen Bedingungen. Schnell aufgebaut, gleiches Setup wie Sonntag (never change a winning system), beködert und los ! Ne gute halbe Stunde gefischt, nicht ein Zupfer ! Tolle Wurst, so war das nicht geplant. Geraffel ins Auto und ab zu Swim 3 , meinen Sonntagsplatz (Swim 2) wollte ich nicht übermäßig unter Angeldruck setzen, das sieht sehr gut aus, denke ich so bei mir. Aufbau, Rute rein, der Spass beginnt ........ nicht wirklich.  Dreiviertel Stunde, nicht ein Biss !! OK, was solls, ab zu Swim 2 ..... Der sah heute komplett anders aus, ständig wechselnde Strömungsverhältnisse im Kehrwasser und eine deutlich härtere Hauptströmung !! Dazu noch sechs ständig nervende Stockenten, die sich einen Spaß daraus machten, nach dem absinkenden Toastbrot zu tauchen ....... Irgendwann hatte ich die Biester dann nachhaltig vertrieben aber dabei soviel Unruhe in den Swim gebracht, das ich mir schon jede Hoffnung auf einen guten Fisch abgeschminkt hatte. Nach 10 Minuten der erste, sehr zaghafte Biss, siehste, denk ich mir, die dicken Jonnies haste vergrault, Anschlag geht ins Leere. Nächster Wurf, nach 5 Minuten wieder so ein kaum sichtbarer Biss, versemmelt ..... Dritter Biss, genau wie die ersten beiden, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt und legt sofort einen Fullrun bis in die harte Strömung hin . Mit dem Finger auf der Spulenkante maximalen Druck aufgebaut und schwupp ...... ausgeschlitzt !!! Egal, wenigstens beisst was ! Nächster Wurf, nächster Biss nach dem gleichen Schema, Anschlag ins Leere, seltsam wie die Jungs heute drauf sind ! Vier oder fünf Fehlbisse später, ich war schon ziemlich entnervt, hing dann doch mal ein Fisch. Wieder Fullrun, wieder in die Strömung und dann ging der Tanz los ! Keine Kopfstöße, lange Fluchten, das ist kein Döbel, also sind die Satzer doch schon munter.  Der Drill zog sich locker über 6 - 8 Minuten, bis ich den Fisch vor meinen Füßen zum ersten Mal sehe, ich fing an von Ohrläppchen zu Ohrläppchen zu grinsen und dachte nur noch, hoffentlich hält die Montage und hoffentlich schlitzt der Haken nicht aus !!
> Weitere 2 Minuten später war der Fisch im Kescher ....... Kein Döbel, kein Satzer, nein, eine Aufwuchsfräse, und was für eine !!!
> Anhang anzeigen 337597
> 
> 69 cm Muskeln am Stück, ein wunderschönes Tier !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Sehr schön, da ging es dir ja ähnlich wie mir Tags zuvor, erstaunlich, dass diese Kampfmaschinen schon so aktiv sind, Großes Petri


----------



## geomas

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Beides sehr gute Kameras.
> Die Fotografie ist ja auch mein zweites Hobby (auch wenn meine Handy - Knipsbilder hier das nicht vermuten lassen). Und auch da ist es wie beim Angeln: man kann nie genug Tackle haben (oder nur haben wollen)



Die alte Konica Hexar AF ist in meinen Augen zudem ein absolutes Design-Highlight. Meine ist das erste, schwarze Modell.
Das Objektiv ist allererste Sahne und der Leise-Modus phantastisch.

(als Angel-Kameras sind solche Schätzchen aber kaum geeignet)


----------



## Hecht100+

@cyprinusbarbus Wunderschöne Bilder von deinem niederländischem Hausgewässer, nur von mir aus im letzten Zipfel von Holland gelegen.
Reicht dafür auch der Vispas?


----------



## geomas

@cyprinusbarbus - ja, ich kann Hecht100+ nur beipflichten - ein sehr schönes Gewässer!

@rutilus69 - Glückwunsch zu den Drennan-Nubsies und dem „Rutilus-Futter”!
Ich habe gesehen, gelesen, daß einige Spezis mit sehr kurzen Wagglern „zur Hand fischen”, also lang-lang-stippen sozusagen.
Dafür könnten sich die Flexible Float Links hervorragend eignen. Ich mag die Teile sehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @cyprinusbarbus Wunderschöne Bilder von deinem niederländischem Hausgewässer, nur von mir aus im letzten Zipfel von Holland gelegen.
> Reicht dafür auch der Vispas?



Das hängt von ab, ob Du in einem von Beiden fischreirechtinnehabenden Vereinen bist.. .





						VISplanner | Sportvisserij Nederland
					

Slimmer vissen doe je met VISplanner! Met VISplanner zie je direct op kaart exact waar je wel en niet mag vissen met jouw VISpas(sen). Daarnaast vind je er duizenden visvoorzieningen zoals visstekken, trailerhellingen, hengelsportwinkels, vissteigers, en nog veel meer. Check de website of...




					www.visplanner.nl
				




Du kannst aber in beliebig vielen Vereinen Mitglied werden, das kostet meist so 40-50€, und dir dann ca. die Hälfte des Geldes von der Sportvisserej Nederland zurückerstatten lassen.


----------



## Slappy

So..... 

Hier kommt jetzt tatsächlich meine erste Frage. Bestimmt wurde es schon mehrfach irgendwo geschrieben, aber bis ich das jetzt gefunden habe...... 

Also, 
Ich besitze eine DAM Sumo Sensomax Carp Feeder 12' 3,60m 25-75g mit einer Daiwa Ninja LT 4000-C mit geflochtene Schnur, Stärke weiß ich nicht mehr. Da allerdings schon die Unterschnur durch kommt, möchte ich die neu bespulen lassen. 
Und jetzt ihr.... 
Welche Schnur könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> So.....
> 
> Hier kommt jetzt tatsächlich meine erste Frage. Bestimmt wurde es schon mehrfach irgendwo geschrieben, aber bis ich das jetzt gefunden habe......
> 
> Also,
> Ich besitze eine DAM Sumo Sensomax Carp Feeder 12' 3,60m 25-75g mit einer Daiwa Ninja LT 4000-C mit geflochtene Schnur, Stärke weiß ich nicht mehr. Da allerdings schon die Unterschnur durch kommt, möchte ich die neu bespulen lassen.
> Und jetzt ihr....
> Welche Schnur könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


Darf ich, bevor ich meine übliche Empfehlung abgebe, fragen, wieso du auf Geflecht setzt? Musst du sehr weit raus?


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> So.....
> 
> Hier kommt jetzt tatsächlich meine erste Frage. Bestimmt wurde es schon mehrfach irgendwo geschrieben, aber bis ich das jetzt gefunden habe......
> 
> Also,
> Ich besitze eine DAM Sumo Sensomax Carp Feeder 12' 3,60m 25-75g mit einer Daiwa Ninja LT 4000-C mit geflochtene Schnur, Stärke weiß ich nicht mehr. Da allerdings schon die Unterschnur durch kommt, möchte ich die neu bespulen lassen.
> Und jetzt ihr....
> Welche Schnur könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


Also ich würde auf eine Mono umsteigen? 
Mit einer 12' geht man ja weniger auf Weite 
LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Hier ein weiterer Bericht von der Leine: nachdem die erste Pirsch auf Döbel vor 10 Tagen zwar Bisse, aber keine Fische brachte, hat sich heute das Blatt gewendet, wenn auch mit Teilweise unerwarteten Vorkommnissen. Den Nachmittag freigeschaufelt, ging es mit Brotflocke und LB an einen neuen Spot. Hier hatten Angler eine kleine Unterwasserbuhne mit Steinen gebaut, dahinter ein ruhiger Bereich....so dachte ich. Weil aber das Wasser grad etwas höher ist, war’s nicht ganz so wie vermutet, aber egal, erstmal versuchen. Etwa eine halbe Stunde tat sich nichts, also angefangen, die Kleinteile einzupacken, sehe ich aus den Augenwinkeln, wie die Rutenspitze herumgezogen wird. Leichter Anschlag und der Fisch sitzt, was gutes auf jeden Fall. Der Fisch zieht zur Mitte und schwimmt stramm am Grund, soll das ein Döbel sein? Nicht wirklich, nach mehreren Minuten Kampf bestätigt sich die Vermutung, eine Barbe, 68 cm, wow, vollkommen unerwartet. Danach tat sich hier nichts mehr, also 50 m weiter flussauf, wo die Krone eines Baums im Wasser liegt, dahinter wieder eine ruhigere Zone, allerdings Steilufer, ca. 4 m über dem Wasser. Egal, sieht gut aus, also Rute raus, der Spaß soll beginnen. Nach ca. 10 min Biss, Anhieb, ein guter Fisch und endlich der ersehnte Döbel, 52 cm. Und nur wieder eine Viertelstunde später der nächste Biss, Anschlag, der Fisch zieht zur Mitte und nimmt Schnur, kann auch kein Döbel sein.....aber wieder eine Barbe, diesmal 72 cm. Das war’s dann, gab nur noch einen leichten Biss und dann wurde es dunkel, es ging äußerst zufrieden nach Hause. Vielleicht gehts am Wochenende weiter.....


Petri 
Schöne Fische


----------



## phirania

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Da man euch ja anscheinend auch mit schönen Gewässerbildern eine Freude machen kann, möchte ich euch auch mal mein niederländisches Hausgewässer vorstellen. Einfach bei Google Maps mal Kasteel Erenstein eingeben ...........
> Es ist insgesamt ein Regenrückhaltesystem, ganz oben die "Kasteelgracht", ganz unten das Stuwmeer "de Craneweijer".
> Anhang anzeigen 337602
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337602
> Anhang anzeigen 337603
> Anhang anzeigen 337604
> Anhang anzeigen 337604
> Anhang anzeigen 337605
> Anhang anzeigen 337605
> Anhang anzeigen 337606
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337607
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337608
> Anhang anzeigen 337608
> Anhang anzeigen 337609
> Anhang anzeigen 337609
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337610
> Anhang anzeigen 337610
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337611
> 
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Schönes Gewässer hast du da....


----------



## Racklinger

Slappy schrieb:


> So.....
> 
> Hier kommt jetzt tatsächlich meine erste Frage. Bestimmt wurde es schon mehrfach irgendwo geschrieben, aber bis ich das jetzt gefunden habe......
> 
> Also,
> Ich besitze eine DAM Sumo Sensomax Carp Feeder 12' 3,60m 25-75g mit einer Daiwa Ninja LT 4000-C mit geflochtene Schnur, Stärke weiß ich nicht mehr. Da allerdings schon die Unterschnur durch kommt, möchte ich die neu bespulen lassen.
> Und jetzt ihr....
> Welche Schnur könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


Schließe ich mich Kochtopf an, wenn du nicht weiter als 50 m angelst, reicht dir eine dehnungsarme mono. Ich glaub @Fantastic Fishing empfiehlt in einem seiner Blog-Beiträge auch ab 50 m geflochtene zu nutzen. Viele sagen aber auch dass selbst bei über 50 m heutzutage die dehnungsarmen Mono-Schnüre ausreichen. Dass kommt dann auf den persönlichen Geschmack an. Ich selbst werde beide Varianten dieses Jahr testen an der Donau und dann mal gucken was mir besser liegt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Slappy: Ich würde auch auf eine dehnungsarme Mono umsteigen. Unter welchen Rahmenbedingungen bist Du mit der Rute unterwegs?


----------



## Minimax

Manchmal, Jungs, bin ich so müde....






Sooo MÜDE!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Manchmal, Jungs, bin ich so müde....
> Anhang anzeigen 337640
> 
> 
> Sooo MÜDE!
> Anhang anzeigen 337641


Immerhin nicht geschneidert   dickes Petri!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Manchmal, Jungs, bin ich so müde....
> Sooo MÜDE!


Immerhin ein Fisch! 

Aber wenn mich so etwas ärgert, muss es damit rechnen, als Köfi zu enden ...


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Darf ich, bevor ich meine übliche Empfehlung abgebe, fragen, wieso du auf Geflecht setzt? Musst du sehr weit raus?





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf eine Mono umsteigen?
> Mit einer 12' geht man ja weniger auf Weite
> LG Michael





Racklinger schrieb:


> Schließe ich mich Kochtopf an, wenn du nicht weiter als 50 m angelst, reicht dir eine dehnungsarme mono. Ich glaub @Fantastic Fishing empfiehlt in einem seiner Blog-Beiträge auch ab 50 m geflochtene zu nutzen. Viele sagen aber auch dass selbst bei über 50 m heutzutage die dehnungsarmen Mono-Schnüre ausreichen. Dass kommt dann auf den persönlichen Geschmack an. Ich selbst werde beide Varianten dieses Jahr testen an der Donau und dann mal gucken was mir besser liegt.





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Slappy: Ich würde auch auf eine dehnungsarme Mono umsteigen. Unter welchen Rahmenbedingungen bist Du mit der Rute unterwegs?


Wieso ich eine geflochtene habe? Ganz ehrlich... Keine Ahnung. Das ist meine erste Rute. Der Ladenbesitzer war auch einer der beiden Kursdozenten. Der hat mir die drauf gemacht. 
Natürlich kann ich auch auf Mono umsteigen. 
Ich war bisher eigentlich nur an der Lahn bei Wetzlar. Da kommt man schätzungsweise nicht ganz auf 50m aber mit Strömung kann alles passieren. Ab Sonntag wird die aber viel an den Teichen eingesetzt und an der Lahn immer nur nebenbei. Da muss ich dann nicht mehr unbedingt bis rüber auf die andere Seite ballern


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Wieso ich eine geflochtene habe? Ganz ehrlich... Keine Ahnung. Das ist meine erste Rute. Der Ladenbesitzer war auch einer der beiden Kursdozenten. Der hat mir die drauf gemacht.
> Natürlich kann ich auch auf Mono umsteigen.
> Ich war bisher eigentlich nur an der Lahn bei Wetzlar. Da kommt man schätzungsweise nicht ganz auf 50m aber mit Strömung kann alles passieren. Ab Sonntag wird die aber viel an den Teichen eingesetzt und an der Lahn immer nur nebenbei. Da muss ich dann nicht mehr unbedingt bis rüber auf die andere Seite ballern


Dann nimm ne schöne Qualitätsmono um die 0.30 und geb den Rest für Nubbsies aus. Suffix sollen gute Schnüre machen, ich schwöre auf Stroft (auch wenn ich mittlerweile ziemlich viele Rollen mit Chinaschnur bespult habe), Climax ist auch ein renommierter Hersteller... mit keiner der Schnüre wirst du was verkehrt machen, strift ist iirc etwas teurer


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann nimm ne schöne Qualitätsmono um die 0.30 und geb den Rest für Nubbsies aus. Suffix sollen gute Schnüre machen, ich schwöre auf Stroft (auch wenn ich mittlerweile ziemlich viele Rollen mit Chinaschnur bespult habe), Climax ist auch ein renommierter Hersteller... mit keiner der Schnüre wirst du was verkehrt machen, strift ist iirc etwas teurer


Teuer sollte es nicht sein. Geld ist momentan ein Problem..... Dann schau ich mal was beim Händler so da ist. Mono 0.30 Check. 
Und jetzt kommt der blutige Anfänger zum Vorschein..... Was genau meinst du mit Nubbsies?


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Teuer sollte es nicht sein. Geld ist momentan ein Problem..... Dann schau ich mal was beim Händler so da ist. Mono 0.30 Check.
> Und jetzt kommt der blutige Anfänger zum Vorschein..... Was genau meinst du mit Nubbsies?


Nubbsies sind im Ükelsprech alle Kleinteile außer Blei und Haken


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nubbsies sind im Ükelsprech alle Kleinteile außer Blei und Haken


Ok. Dachte kurzzeitig es wäre etwas spezielles


----------



## Racklinger

Slappy schrieb:


> Teuer sollte es nicht sein. Geld ist momentan ein Problem..... Dann schau ich mal was beim Händler so da ist. Mono 0.30 Check.
> Und jetzt kommt der blutige Anfänger zum Vorschein..... Was genau meinst du mit Nubbsies?


30er ist ein bisschen grob fürs Stillwasser, 0,20 bis 0,22 tut's auch solange es nicht sehr verkrautet oder hindernisreich ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich glaub @Fantastic Fishing empfiehlt in einem seiner Blog-Beiträge auch ab 50 m geflochtene zu nutzen. Viele sagen aber auch dass selbst bei über 50 m heutzutage die dehnungsarmen Mono-Schnüre ausreichen.



Ich würde jederzeit ab Distanzen von 50 Metern beim klassischem Grundangeln, bzw. Feedern immer zu Geflecht am Stillwasser raten. Alleine schon, um kleinste Schnurschwimmer oder fiese Fehlbisse von Rotaugen auch erkennen zu können. Eine Mono, so Dehungsarm sie auch sein will, ist einfach nicht mehr effizient. Ich habe die Shimano Technium, Cormoran Cortest, Browning Gold und viele weitere Schnüre getestet, du verlierst einfach massig Kontakt zum Köder.

Klar, wenn eine Brasse von 5 Pfund anläuft oder ein Satzkarpfen mit Wut im Sommer, haut das alles hin. Das ist aber weder die Norm, noch steuerbar. Ich bin oft auf Entfernungen um die 60 Meter unterwegs (Sandbänke, Löcher) und würde mich nicht mehr ohne Geflecht unter schwierigen Bedingungen an die Gewässer trauen. Das Ding ist halt: "Was viele sagen" entstammt auch immer der Annahme, auf Distanz zu fischen. In Wirklichkeit liegt die Entfernung nicht mal auf der geschätzten Hälfte.


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Teuer sollte es nicht sein. Geld ist momentan ein Problem..... Dann schau ich mal was beim Händler so da ist. Mono 0.30 Check.
> Und jetzt kommt der blutige Anfänger zum Vorschein..... Was genau meinst du mit Nubbsies?


.30er ist zu viel. Die brauche ich eigentlich noch nicht mal am Rhein. Maximal eine .25er reicht vollkommen aus. Such dir bei Ebay eine preiswerte Großspule, dann hast du auch Reserven. Da liegst du dann  bei  höchstens 10,- € für alles. Und nimm dir ruhig eine bunte Schnur, die du gut über dem Wasser sehen kannst. Das erleichtert das Handling ungemein und die Fische stört es nicht die Bohne!


----------



## Slappy

Wenn ich so überlege, die wenigen Bisse die ich in der Lahn hatte waren alle sehr verhalten. Wie die Teiche sind, weiß ich nicht. Sehe die morgen zum ersten mal.


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> .30er ist zu viel. Die brauche ich eigentlich noch nicht mal am Rhein. Maximal eine .25er reicht vollkommen aus. Such dir bei Ebay eine preiswerte Großspule, dann hast du auch Reserven. Da liegst du dann  bei  höchstens 10,- € für alles. Und nimm dir ruhig eine bunte Schnur, die du gut über dem Wasser sehen kannst. Das erleichtert das Handling ungemein und die Fische stört es nicht die Bohne!


Nen 10er für ne Großspule???


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei einem 10er Geflecht kommt eine Mono Füllschnur drunter !
Würde auch zu einer 22er Mono raten! 
Es sei denn dein Zielfisch ist Karpfen dann würde ich auch zu Geflecht raten !

Generell bin ich auch bei @FN mit dem Geflecht!  Es ist die zuverlässigere Bissanzeige ! Aber wenn es günstig sein soll ,und bei einem Anfänger dann Mono !

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Manchmal, Jungs, bin ich so müde....
> Anhang anzeigen 337640
> 
> 
> Sooo MÜDE!
> Anhang anzeigen 337641


Oh, Kanal?   

Na immerhin Fisch. So einen schönen Ast hatte ich letztens auch - toller Drill


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Geht doch alles viel einfacher, gibt so viele Faktoren, Mono ist nicht gleich Mono, und auch Geflecht hat Dehnung. Hier geht es um kleinste Zugkräfte ...

Die Combo testweise fertigmachen, auf ne große Wiese gehen, Rute voll auf Halter aufbauen wie am Wasser, alles fertig machen, nur ohne den spitzen Haken, oder Gummiperle drauf.
Auswerfen oder auslegen, und dann zupfen (lassen). Geht sehr viel einfacher mit 2 Personen auf große Distanz.

Total simpel: Wer testet, weiß mehr!


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Nen 10er für ne Großspule???


Problemlos. Diese Spulen haben dann zwischen 500 und 1.000 m Füllung. Selber spulen ist ja wirklich kein Problem, da braucht man keinen Händler, der nur sein Wickelbild und nicht das der Rolle produziert.


----------



## Andal

Mit dieser Schnur reichst du an der Lahn, deinen Teichen überall hin...









						Sufix XCELON Schnur 0,25mm 5,00Kg - 600m, 6,90 €
					

Sufix XCELON 0,25mm / 5,00kg / 600m Großspule [SUFXCE60025GY] Sufix - die Marke für Qualität und Vielfalt !!! Minimale Dehnung – Höchste Knotenfestigkeit –




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
				




...und schlecht ist die wirklich nicht. Und bis die ein Fischlein beim Biss zum dehnen bringt, hast du es dreimal gemerkt, oder er hängt von selber am Haken!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Mit dieser Schnur reichst du an der Lahn, deinen Teichen überall hin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sufix XCELON Schnur 0,25mm 5,00Kg - 600m, 6,90 €
> 
> 
> Sufix XCELON 0,25mm / 5,00kg / 600m Großspule [SUFXCE60025GY] Sufix - die Marke für Qualität und Vielfalt !!! Minimale Dehnung – Höchste Knotenfestigkeit –
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...und schlecht ist die wirklich nicht. Und bis die ein Fischlein beim Biss zum dehnen bringt, hast du es dreimal gemerkt, oder er hängt von selber am Haken!



Ist halt ne Sache der Entfernung !
Bei 50 Metern hast du schon etwas Dehnung. ........
Wobei bei einer 25er Mono man auch nicht falsch liegt bis 50 Meter und halt wesentlich günstiger dabei ist !

LG


----------



## Slappy

Super, vielen Dank für die Tips. 
Dann schau ich mal nach einer großen Spüle


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist halt ne Sache der Entfernung !
> Bei 50 Metern hast du schon etwas Dehnung. ........
> Wobei bei einer 25er Mono man auch nicht falsch liegt bis 50 Meter und halt wesentlich günstiger dabei ist !
> 
> LG


Wenn er überhaupt wirklich 50 m werfen muss, ist das da an der Lahn schon extrem. In den meisten Fällen ist er dort mit echten 50 m auf der gegenüberliegenden Wiese - und dann ist die Schnur eh wurscht. Dort wird er vermutlich mit Pendelwürfen mehr Fisch erreichen, als mit kraftvollen Überkopfwürfen.

Bei der ganzen Schnurdiskussion bitte nicht vergessen:
- er ist kein Wettkampfangler
- er muss keine Duftmarken im Netz setzen
- er angelt vermutlich nie im Schulterschluss mit den Koryphäen der Szene um Ruhm  und Ehre
- er will einfach nur für bescheidenes Geld in aller Ruhe seiner Leidenschaft nachgehen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn er überhaupt wirklich 50 m werfen muss, ist das da an der Lahn schon extrem. In den meisten Fällen ist er dort mit echten 50 m auf der gegenüberliegenden Wiese - und dann ist die Schnur eh wurscht. Dort wird er vermutlich mit Pendelwürfen mehr Fisch erreichen, als mit kraftvollen Überkopfwürfen.
> 
> Bei der ganzen Schnurdiskussion bitte nicht vergessen:
> - er ist kein Wettkampfangler
> - er muss keine Duftmarken im Netz setzen
> - er angelt vermutlich nie im Schulterschluss mit den Koryphäen der Szene um Ruhm  und Ehre
> - er will einfach nur für bescheidenes Geld in aller Ruhe seiner Leidenschaft nachgehen!



Nein Nein! @Andal ! Sehe es ja genauso wie Du! 
Deshalb hab ich ja dann auch geschrieben 25er Mono ist für " Ihn " passend! 
Hab ich mir auch gedacht 50 Meter wäre an der Lahn schon sehr großzügig geschätzt  !!!!!
Kenne die Lahn auch recht gut!  Wie ich noch Kind war ,hatten wir dort ein Grundstück gepachtet und im Sommer sehr oft dort mit dem Zelt !
Dort habe ich auch meinen ersten Fisch gefangen im zarten Alter von 5 Jahren 
Auch heute bin ich in manchen Jahren noch sehr gerne dort .......und kann Dir nur beipflichten, das man dort mit einer Mono gut dabei ist an einer light Feeder !

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich weiß, wo die Lahn her fließt, aber wie dort die Strömung ist, keine Ahnung. Trotzdem sollte sich unser @Slappy überlegen, wenn dort eine stärkere Strömung wäre, doch auf eine geflochtene Schnur zu setzen. ansonsten von der Breite der Lahn wird es es kaum brauchen. Ansonsten würde ich auch zu einer o,25 mm starken Mono tendieren, die paßt auch gut zu seiner Rutenstärke.


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei einem 10er Geflecht kommt eine Mono Füllschnur drunter !
> Würde auch zu einer 22er Mono raten!
> Es sei denn dein Zielfisch ist Karpfen dann würde ich auch zu Geflecht raten !
> 
> Generell bin ich auch bei @FN mit dem Geflecht!  Es ist die zuverlässigere Bissanzeige ! Aber wenn es günstig sein soll ,und bei einem Anfänger dann Mono !
> 
> LG Michael


Gerade bei Karpfen würd ich zu Mono raten - da ist der Biss ja wohl deutlich genug.

Ich nehme zum Feedern auch schon Geflecht bei Entfernungen unter 50m - die Bissanzeige ist einfach deutlich besser. Besonders bei vorsichtigen  Fischen ist mir das so lieber - und ich brauch nicht die Spulen zu tauschen, wenn ich mal wo anders angel. Mach ich nämlich nicht so gern. Auch so ne Sache... alle wollen immer 283 Ersatzspulen für ihre Rollen- nutzt ihr die? Ich im Prinzip nie ... 
Man muss sich allerdings ein wenig einfischen mit Geflecht. Anhieb und Drill verlangen schon mehr Gefühl


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wo die Lahn her fließt, aber wie dort die Strömung ist, keine Ahnung. Trotzdem sollte sich unser @Slappy überlegen, wenn dort eine stärkere Strömung wäre, doch auf eine geflochtene Schnur zu setzen. ansonsten von der Breite der Lahn wird es es kaum brauchen. Ansonsten würde ich auch zu einer o,25 mm starken Mono tendieren, die paßt auch gut zu seiner Rutenstärke.



Die Strömung ist in großen Teilen sehr mäßig. ...gibt bei Limburg und Diez ein paar Abschnitte wo kurzfristig die Strömung etwas stärker ist, aber nur wenige Kilometer! 
Sie ähnelte ein klein wenig der Fulda mit aber noch weniger Strömung! 
Gerade die Letzten Sommer war da fast Ebbe 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> Gerade bei Karpfen würd ich zu Mono raten - da ist der Biss ja wohl deutlich genug.
> 
> Ich nehme zum Feedern auch schon Geflecht bei Entfernungen unter 50m - die Bissanzeige ist einfach deutlich besser. Besonders bei vorsichtigen  Fischen ist mir das so lieber - und ich brauch nicht die Spulen zu tauschen, wenn ich mal wo anders angel. Mach ich nämlich nicht so gern. Auch so ne Sache... alle wollen immer 283 Ersatzspulen für ihre Rollen- nutzt ihr die? Ich im Prinzip nie ...
> Man muss sich allerdings ein wenig einfischen mit Geflecht. Anhieb und Drill verlangen schon mehr Gefühl



Du vergisst " Er " ist Anfänger. ...

Das ist auf jeden Fall zu berücksichtigen !
Mit einer geflochtenen kann er besser den Fisch lenken beim Drill ......deshalb mein Gedanke 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

...und die Lahn hat, warum auch immer, im Frühsommer mal für 2-3 Wochen eine Braunalgenblüte. Da sind allen Fischen die Mäuler wie zugenagelt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...und die Lahn hat, warum auch immer, im Frühsommer mal für 2-3 Wochen eine Braunalgenblüte. Da sind allen Fischen die Mäuler wie zugenagelt.



Ja stimmt absolut! 
Dann ändert sich schlagartig die Farbe des Wassers! 

LG


----------



## Slappy

OK. Also 22er/25er Mono, mit wenig Dehnung oder bei geflochtene ne 16er?


----------



## Waller Michel

Nimm 25er Mono ! Wirst du am Anfang eher glücklich denke ich! 
Sorry das ich das jetzt so vorlaut sage !

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bis zum Jahresende ändert sich erstmal nichts bei Bestellungen in GB, falls es euch interessiert und ihr das noch nicht wisst.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

Meine Preview am Nachmittag sollte den wohl tüddeligstgen Kurzansitz seit langem reüpräsentieren:
Heute gab es in einem fort verwicklungen, Tüddel, Baumwürfe, Haken die sich in Blättern, Zweigen,
Schilf, mir und natürlich im Kescher förmlich festnähten- es war, als wollte mich die FLussgottheit
necken und führte mit unsichtbaren Fingern Schnur und Haken ständig auf Abwege (son bissschen wie
die transparenten Hände in Alten Cartoons, wenn etwas besonders gut duftet oder Musik spielt, ihr
wisst was ich meine).


Jedenfalls hatte ich zum Zeitpunkt Grundel schon den Papp auf, dennoch war ich auch zu dem Zeitpunkt
kein Schneider mehr und das Seitenspitzensystem zwar nicht gründlich getestet, kann aber eine Art
Unboxing für heut Abend reinreichen. Gleich vorweg: Ich glaub das ist mit kleinen Änderungen richtig brauchbar.
Das Tipmaster-X-Treme System besteht aus einer Halterung, die Mittels O-Ring auf den Blank gesetzt
wird, und drei Spitzen verschiedener Stärken. Zum Vergleich eine Spitze vom System Hülße, die
@Wuemmehunter mir vor einiger Zeit liebenswürdigerweise geschickt hat. Man sieht also, man
sollte sich ein Röhrchen für die Spitzen besorgen, genau so eins wie ich @Andal vor einiger
Zeit empfahl wegzuschmeissen. Cool wärs gewesen, wäre eins dabeigewesen.





Auf der nächsten Abb. sieht man die entscheidenden Details. Die Spitzen werden mit nem Normalen
Endringgewinde in den Adapter geschraubt -man könnte als auch andere Spitzen verwenden. Find ich
cool. Was ich nicht cool finde, sondern vielmehr sehr unpraktisch, ist die Schnurführung. Im
Gegensatz zum klugen Häkchen des Systems Hülße, bei dem man flexibel die Spitzen tauschen kann,
und die Schnur zum Wurf und Drill aushaken kann, und natürlich die Spitze zum Transport entfere
nen, sind die Premier-Spitzen mit einem Endring versehen, was die gesamte Flexibilität des Systems
zunichte macht: Die Jeweilige Spitze ist also fest montiert. Plus! , es handelt sich nicht um
geschlossene Ringe, sondern Spiralringe, die, wenn man die Schnur nicht durchfädelt, sondern
nur einhakt, wie ich es getan habe, natürlich sofort die Schnur in ihre Windungen saugen.
Bei allernächster Gelegenheit werde ich dieses wirklich idiotische Detail durch Häkchen wie
bei Hülße oder Schlögel austauschen.






Hier sieht man ne Montierte Spitze in Ruhestellung (hier ohne Schnur). Wirklich leicht
anzubringen - bei meiner königlich schlanken Chub Specialist sass die Halterung zu locker, aber
ein Stückchen Moosgummi in der Kehle des des Adapters mit Doppelklebeband befestigt, schuf Abhilfe,
null Problemo. Das ist auch die Stellung beim Wurf bei ausgehakter Schnur. Die Schräg nach vorn
weisende Spitze stört dabe überhaubt nicht und verrutscht auch nicht.




Auf der nächsten Abb. sieht man das System scharfgemacht. Die Schnur habe ich hervorgehoben. Die
blöden Ringe mal beiseite, finde ich das absolut gut und praktikabel.
Mein Flüsschen führt wieder sehr viel Wasser, aber das "Spitzenatmen" ist stark reduziert, und
äußert sich in seltenen, leichten Bewegungen. Auch war es heute wirklich sehr böig- mit
einer normalen Spitze-Spitze wäre es heute sehr mühsam gewesen. Nichts davon war an der Seitenspitze
zu bemerken. Das ist wirklich ein echter Schritt nach vorne.




Natürlich hat die Spitze nichtsoviel "Raum" zum Ausschlag bei einem Biss, und ich denke in viel
stärkerer Strömung kann man Probleme bekommen. Ich habe heute mit der mittelstarken geangelt,
und sowohl der Grundelbiss, als auch ein weiterer vmtl. Kleinibiss (versemmelt) auf Made waren
deutlich als Fischaktivität zu erkennen. Natürlich sollte man wegen dem kurzen Spitzenweg
rasch anhauen. Leider hatte ich zuwenig Bisse um genaueres zu sagen, aber mir scheint, als
würden die Seitenspitzen auch die Bisse verlangsamen- was natürlich toll wäre.
Das die Seitenspitzen jedenfalls zur Erkennung meiner Johnnie-Mikrobisse gut geeignet sind,
stellte sich bereits nach wenigen Minuten heraus:




Also, ich bin sehr angenehm überrascht und werde die Spitzen erstmal weiterbenutzen, bestimmt
werde ich sie mit Übung bald besser "lesen" können. Wer neugierig ist kann sie ruhig ausprobieren,
aber es ist glaube ich zwingend nötig die Ringe gegen Häkchen zu tauschen, um ihr Potential zu
nutzen. Wirklich beeindruckend ist die Möglichkeit mit ihnen Strömung weitgehend, und Wind
vollständig auszuschalten- ganz zu schweigen davon, das man mit ihnen eine Möglichkeit hat,
seine "spitzenlosen" Lieblings oder Oldieruten mit einer komfortablen, sensiblen Anzeige ohne
Neumontage auszustatten.

Und zum Abschluss noch ein Schnappschuss des freundlichen Testbeissers und -Geräts:





Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bis zum Jahresende ändert sich erstmal nichts bei Bestellungen in GB, falls es euch interessiert und ihr das noch nicht wisst.



Hab ich auch gerade im Fernsehen gesehen! 
Fraglich ist nur was kommt danach? 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> Meine Preview am Nachmittag sollte den wohl tüddeligstgen Kurzansitz seit langem reüpräsentieren:
> Heute gab es in einem fort verwicklungen, Tüddel, Baumwürfe, Haken die sich in Blättern, Zweigen,
> Schilf, mir und natürlich im Kescher förmlich festnähten- es war, als wollte mich die FLussgottheit
> necken und führte mit unsichtbaren Fingern Schnur und Haken ständig auf Abwege (son bissschen wie
> die transparenten Hände in Alten Cartoons, wenn etwas besonders gut duftet oder Musik spielt, ihr
> wisst was ich meine).
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls hatte ich zum Zeitpunkt Grundel schon den Papp auf, dennoch war ich auch zu dem Zeitpunkt
> kein Schneider mehr und das Seitenspitzensystem zwar nicht gründlich getestet, kann aber eine Art
> Unboxing für heut Abend reinreichen. Gleich vorweg: Ich glaub das ist mit kleinen Änderungen richtig brauchbar.
> Das Tipmaster-X-Treme System besteht aus einer Halterung, die Mittels O-Ring auf den Blank gesetzt
> wird, und drei Spitzen verschiedener Stärken. Zum Vergleich eine Spitze vom System Hülße, die
> @Wuemmehunter mir vor einiger Zeit liebenswürdigerweise geschickt hat. Man sieht also, man
> sollte sich ein Röhrchen für die Spitzen besorgen, genau so eins wie ich @Andal vor einiger
> Zeit empfahl wegzuschmeissen. Cool wärs gewesen, wäre eins dabeigewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 337648
> 
> Auf der nächsten Abb. sieht man die entscheidenden Details. Die Spitzen werden mit nem Normalen
> Endringgewinde in den Adapter geschraubt -man könnte als auch andere Spitzen verwenden. Find ich
> cool. Was ich nicht cool finde, sondern vielmehr sehr unpraktisch, ist die Schnurführung. Im
> Gegensatz zum klugen Häkchen des Systems Hülße, bei dem man flexibel die Spitzen tauschen kann,
> und die Schnur zum Wurf und Drill aushaken kann, und natürlich die Spitze zum Transport entfere
> nen, sind die Premier-Spitzen mit einem Endring versehen, was die gesamte Flexibilität des Systems
> zunichte macht: Die Jeweilige Spitze ist also fest montiert. Plus! , es handelt sich nicht um
> geschlossene Ringe, sondern Spiralringe, die, wenn man die Schnur nicht durchfädelt, sondern
> nur einhakt, wie ich es getan habe, natürlich sofort die Schnur in ihre Windungen saugen.
> Bei allernächster Gelegenheit werde ich dieses wirklich idiotische Detail durch Häkchen wie
> bei Hülße oder Schlögel austauschen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337661
> 
> 
> Hier sieht man ne Montierte Spitze in Ruhestellung (hier ohne Schnur). Wirklich leicht
> anzubringen - bei meiner königlich schlanken Chub Specialist sass die Halterung zu locker, aber
> ein Stückchen Moosgummi in der Kehle des des Adapters mit Doppelklebeband befestigt, schuf Abhilfe,
> null Problemo. Das ist auch die Stellung beim Wurf bei ausgehakter Schnur. Die Schräg nach vorn
> weisende Spitze stört dabe überhaubt nicht und verrutscht auch nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 337657
> 
> Auf der nächsten Abb. sieht man das System scharfgemacht. Die Schnur habe ich hervorgehoben. Die
> blöden Ringe mal beiseite, finde ich das absolut gut und praktikabel.
> Mein Flüsschen führt wieder sehr viel Wasser, aber das "Spitzenatmen" ist stark reduziert, und
> äußert sich in seltenen, leichten Bewegungen. Auch war es heute wirklich sehr böig- mit
> einer normalen Spitze-Spitze wäre es heute sehr mühsam gewesen. Nichts davon war an der Seitenspitze
> zu bemerken. Das ist wirklich ein echter Schritt nach vorne.
> Anhang anzeigen 337658
> 
> Natürlich hat die Spitze nichtsoviel "Raum" zum Ausschlag bei einem Biss, und ich denke in viel
> stärkerer Strömung kann man Probleme bekommen. Ich habe heute mit der mittelstarken geangelt,
> und sowohl der Grundelbiss, als auch ein weiterer vmtl. Kleinibiss (versemmelt) auf Made waren
> deutlich als Fischaktivität zu erkennen. Natürlich sollte man wegen dem kurzen Spitzenweg
> rasch anhauen. Leider hatte ich zuwenig Bisse um genaueres zu sagen, aber mir scheint, als
> würden die Seitenspitzen auch die Bisse verlangsamen- was natürlich toll wäre.
> Das die Seitenspitzen jedenfalls zur Erkennung meiner Johnnie-Mikrobisse gut geeignet sind,
> stellte sich bereits nach wenigen Minuten heraus:
> Anhang anzeigen 337659
> 
> Also, ich bin sehr angenehm überrascht und werde die Spitzen erstmal weiterbenutzen, bestimmt
> werde ich sie mit Übung bald besser "lesen" können. Wer neugierig ist kann sie ruhig ausprobieren,
> aber es ist glaube ich zwingend nötig die Ringe gegen Häkchen zu tauschen, um ihr Potential zu
> nutzen. Wirklich beeindruckend ist die Möglichkeit mit ihnen Strömung weitgehend, und Wind
> vollständig auszuschalten- ganz zu schweigen davon, das man mit ihnen eine Möglichkeit hat,
> seine "spitzenlosen" Lieblings oder Oldieruten mit einer komfortablen, sensiblen Anzeige ohne
> Neumontage auszustatten.
> 
> Und zum Abschluss noch ein Schnappschuss des freundlichen Testbeissers und -Geräts:
> Anhang anzeigen 337660
> 
> 
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Euer
> Minimax



Petri erstmal zum Entschneidern 
Sehr interessanter Bericht mit schönen Bildern! 
Der Bericht ist so informativ das ich Ihn jetzt noch ein zweites mal lesen werde! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gerade im Fernsehen gesehen!
> Fraglich ist nur was kommt danach?




Das werden wir schon erfahren wenn es entschieden ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Bericht @Minimax .
Danke für die Spitzenvorstellung und Petri Heil zum Tester!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich will nur anmerken, dass ich eine 30er für Karpfen empfehle nicht fürs Feedern, da habe ich nicht gründlich genug gelesen, scusi


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Gegensatz zum klugen Häkchen des Systems Hülße, bei dem man flexibel die Spitzen tauschen kann,
> und die Schnur zum Wurf und Drill aushaken kann, und natürlich die Spitze zum Transport entfere
> nen, sind die Premier-Spitzen mit einem Endring versehen, was die gesamte Flexibilität des Systems
> zunichte macht: Die Jeweilige Spitze ist also fest montiert. Plus! , es handelt sich nicht um
> geschlossene Ringe, sondern Spiralringe, die, wenn man die Schnur nicht durchfädelt, sondern
> nur einhakt, wie ich es getan habe, natürlich sofort die Schnur in ihre Windungen saugen.
> Bei allernächster Gelegenheit werde ich dieses wirklich idiotische Detail durch Häkchen wie
> bei Hülße oder Schlögel austauschen.


Was für ein Murks - Also fröhliches basteln!

Die Lagerbasis mittels O-Ring befestigt von diesem Seitenspitzensystem gefällt mir gut.
Dichtungsgummi u. Mooosgummi sind prinzipiell sehr carbonverträglich, auch bei hauchdünnen Rutenwandungen.
Ich habe auch noch einige zu verwirklichende Ideen und Experimente, primär was die Universalität mit einer Rute betrifft.


"Wenn du willst, dass es gut wird, dann mach es selbst!"


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein wahrhaft gelungener und kurzweiliger Forschungsbericht, @Minimax! Ich habe zwar zu Zeiten, als die Lutz Hülse-Ruten Hip waren, gerne mal damit gefischt, für mich ergab sich damals aber nicht wirklich ein Vorteil zur klassischen Feeder,- Bibber oder sonst was Spitze. Aber damals habe ich auch nicht gerade unter widrigen Bedingungen, wie Du heute, gefischt. Und da macht die Bisserkennung mit Hilfe der Seitenspitze ja wohl durchaus Sinn. Dein schön bebilderter und detaillierter Bericht hat mich jedenfalls dazu animiert, mich intensiver mit dieser Form der Bissanzeige zu beschäftigen. Danke für Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Andal

Aber es ist schön, dass die Butt Mounted Spring-/Swintip noch nicht ganz tot ist. Ich werde mal meine Bastelidee von einem ähnlichen, aber am Bankstick montierten, Schwingspitzenanzeiger wieder aufnehmen müssen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es ist schön, dass die Butt Mounted Spring-/Swintip noch nicht ganz tot ist. Ich werde mal meine Bastelidee von einem ähnlichen, aber am Bankstick montierten, Schwingspitzenanzeiger wieder aufnehmen müssen.


Wenn das am sowieso notwendigen vorderen Rutenauflagepunkt mit dran ist, dort dran bleibt, und mit nur einem leicht gebogenen Klauendraht die Schnur führt, wäre das eine feine Sache, ohne überhaupt was an der Rute rumbammeln zu haben!
Ich habe sowas mal beim Rumspielen am Wasser mit einfach in die Erde gesteckt gemacht, Gras-Binsenhalm (vorgebohrte abgegraste Graserde) ging gar nicht so schlecht. Außerdem ist bei einer Sorte (die mit Schaum drin) oben eh so ein Hakelbüschel dran.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn das am sowieso notwendigen vorderen Rutenauflagepunkt mit dran ist, dort dran bleibt, und mit nur einem leicht gebogenen Klauendraht die Schnur führt, wäre das eine feine Sache, ohne überhaupt was an der Rute rumbammeln zu haben!
> Ich habe sowas mal beim Rumspielen am Wasser mit einfach in die Erde gesteckt gemacht, Gras-Binsenhalm (vorgebohrte abgegraste Graserde) ging gar nicht so schlecht. Außerdem ist bei einer Sorte (die mit Schaum drin) oben eh so ein Hakelbüschel dran.


Ich hatte so etwas schon hergestellt. Die Schnurauslösung so ähnlich, wie bei einfachen Swingern, mit zwei Kugelstäbchen. Alles war recht filigran und entsprechend gebrechlich - aber fein. In der Art, aber auf einem dritten Stick montiert und alltagstauglich soll es wieder werden. Nach einem angezeigten Biss und dem Anhieb soll die Schnur frei werden und nichts an der Rute "herumbaumeln". 

Hauptsächlich gedacht, um an kräftigeren Grundruten zu einer sehr feinen Anzeige zu kommen. Ohne Pieps und Batterien und den Kram. Bissanzeigen gibt es ja zu Hauff, aber DIY ist halt schöner.


----------



## Racklinger

Slappy schrieb:


> OK. Also 22er/25er Mono, mit wenig Dehnung oder bei geflochtene ne 16er?


Bei geflochtener reicht eine 10er/12er, bedenke dass du aber eine monofile Schlagschnur vorschalten musst. Wenn der Spitzenring zu klein ist für den Verbindungsknoten hilft auch 30 - 50 cm Power gum. 
Der Grund ist die geflochtene hat keine Dehnung um die Fluchten abzufedern. Dann wirst du regelmäßig fische beim Drill verlieren.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Hecht100+  Ist leider ein Vereinsgewässer, ohne Mitgliedschaft nicht zu befischen.....
@Minimax  Vielen lieben Dank für den ausführlichen Testbericht und Petri zu den Fängen !! 
Diese gewickelten Spitzenringe sehen mir stark nach Edelstahldraht aus. Eventuell kann man sie ein wenig strecken und mit nem Seitenschneider pässig abzwacken, um sich aus dem verbleibenden Rest einen Haken a la Hülße zu modellieren .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Was man aber auch bedenken sollte. Geflecht ist, auch bei geringerem Durchmesser bei gleicher Tragkraft, rauer und fängt somit mehr Dreck und hat einen größeren Wasserwiderstand. Außerdem schwimmt Geflecht in der Regel. Sinkende Schnüre dagegen sind teurer und tragen mehr auf, als schwimmende Pendants mit dem gleichen Kaliber. Alles Eigenschaften, die der @Slappy so gar nicht haben will.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Andal schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich gedacht, um an kräftigeren Grundruten zu einer sehr feinen Anzeige zu kommen. Ohne Pieps und Batterien und den Kram. Bissanzeigen gibt es ja zu Hauff, aber DIY ist halt schöner.


Das wäre auch mein bevorzugter Einsatzzweck für das System, feine Bissanzeige an einer straffen Rute, da, wo nur "hit and hold" funktioniert .


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Hecht100+  Ich laber wieder Blödsinn, für die Teiche gibt es daytickets !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Genau - für den Rumble in the Djungle, mit kleinem Gerät und wenig Aufwand.


----------



## Hecht100+

@cyprinusbarbus Danke für die Info, sind aber von Osnabrück ca 3 Stunden Fahrt. Aber trotzdem, so ein Burggraben hat was.


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler @Andal , das ganze am Rutenständer basiert ist natürlich auch ne gute Idee- also etwa so? (Ist jetzt rein prinzipiell-schematisch aufgebaut)





	

		
			
		

		
	
 wobei, dann sind wir wieder beim 'Mardon'


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler @Andal , das ganze am Rutenständer basiert ist natürlich auch ne gute Idee- also etwa so? (Ist jetzt rein prinzipiell-schematisch aufgebaut)
> Anhang anzeigen 337666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wobei, dann sind wir wieder beim 'Mardon'


So cirka ... nur eben so, dass man nichts aushängen muss und gleich loslegen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> das ganze am Rutenständer basiert ist natürlich auch ne gute Idee




Wie schlägt man dann an?
Erst die Schnur aushaken???


----------



## Andal

Und was den Mardon angeht, haben, was anderes haben, ist immer besser, als brauchen!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie schlägt man dann an?
> Erst die Schnur aushaken???



Ischweisnischt, ich hab versucht die Idee von Nordlicht schematisch nachzubauen. Irgendwie wird das sicher gehen, schätze wenn er ne praktikabel Löseung findet, wird er´s uns wissen lassen. Mit diesem Mardon Bissanzeiger, von dem Andal und ich reden (als die einzigen bekannten Besitzer weltweit) geht es jedenfalls,
warte Augenblick, ich such den Beitrag mal

Hier issa:



Minimax schrieb:


> *AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> Gentlemen,
> wir sprachen ja gestern erst von allerlei Problemen mit diesen neumodischen Zitterspitzen bei Wind und Wellen.
> Durch Zufall konnte ich heute -noch originalverpackt- diese kunstvolle Vorrichtung zur Anzeige von Bissen beim Grundangeln erstehen. Es handelt sich um eine genialistische Konstruktion von mutmaßlich unübertrefflicher Sensibilität
> und präziser Arglist, die schon bald den Sport, wie wir ihn kennen, revolutionieren dürfte. Ich präsentiere
> Ihnen also: "The Mardon"
> 
> Für Hinweise, wo die Batterien einzulegen sind, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit diesem Mardon Bissanzeiger, von dem Andal und ich reden (als die einzigen bekannten Besitzer weltweit) geht es jedenfalls,
> 
> Hier issa:
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337671


So simpel der auch daherkommen mag. Aber das Teil ist wirklich so genial, wie sensibel!


----------



## Jan_Cux

Hmm.. Ich hab ne nen Öse / Haken in einen Golfball geschraubt, den Hänge ich in die Schnur. Bewegt sich der Ball nach oben, schwimmt der fisch weg, fällt der Ball zu Boden schwimmt der gehakte Fisch auf mich zu... Wie auch immer, bewegt der Ball sich ist was passiert.


----------



## Minimax

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hmm.. Ich hab ne nen Öse / Haken in einen Golfball geschraubt, den Hänge ich in die Schnur. Bewegt sich der Ball nach oben, schwimmt der fisch weg, fällt der Ball zu Boden schwimmt der gehakte Fisch auf mich zu... Wie auch immer, bewegt der Ball sich ist was passiert.



Hohecker, Sie sind raus!


----------



## Kochtopf

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hmm.. Ich hab ne nen Öse / Haken in einen Golfball geschraubt, den Hänge ich in die Schnur. Bewegt sich der Ball nach oben, schwimmt der fisch weg, fällt der Ball zu Boden schwimmt der gehakte Fisch auf mich zu... Wie auch immer, bewegt der Ball sich ist was passiert.


Das ist der Unterschied: es ist was passiert oder es passiert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ischweisnischt, ich hab versucht die Idee von Nordlicht schematisch nachzubauen. Irgendwie wird das sicher gehen, schätze wenn er ne praktikabel Löseung findet, wird er´s uns wissen lassen. Mit diesem Mardon Bissanzeiger, von dem Andal und ich reden (als die einzigen bekannten Besitzer weltweit) geht es jedenfalls,
> warte Augenblick, ich such den Beitrag mal
> 
> Hier issa:
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337671




Hatte ich damals gesehen. 
Interessantes Teil.
Kannst du evtl. mal n kurzes Video davon machen wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hatte ich damals gesehen.
> Interessantes Teil.
> Kannst du evtl. mal n kurzes Video davon machen wie das funktioniert?



Fiedeo kann ich nicht so gut, mal sehen ob ich oder the Andal es mit Fotos und Worten schaffen. Ich werde ihn mit auf reisen nehmen, ps, Austauschkarte ist da!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied: es ist was passiert oder es passiert


Jupp, der Schläger hat den Ball getroffen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich werde ihn mit auf reisen nehmen, ps, Austauschkarte ist da!




Die Idee natürlich noch besser!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Fiedeo kann ich nicht so gut, mal sehen ob ich oder the Andal es mit Fotos und Worten schaffen. Ich werde ihn mit auf reisen nehmen, ps, Austauschkarte ist da!
> 
> 
> Jupp, der Schläger hat den Ball getroffen.


Zum ÜkT 2020 könnten wir ja eine Laudatio auf dieses Gerät machen... irgendwer wird schon "grafieren" können!?

Aber im Grunde genommen ist es total einfach...

- den Mardon auf einen Stick montieren,
- auswerfen und die Rute auf dem grünen Gummi ablegen,
- nun die Leine hinter den Anzeigestab führen - fertig.

Läuft der Stab hinter dem Rahmen ist die Anzeige fein, läuft er davor, ist sie superfein. Die minmale Reibung macht den Unterschied.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aha.
Nu is klar.


----------



## Jan_Cux

Ja lacht nur über mich... ich bin halt nicht der Friedfisch Angler... Obwohl Scholle Flunder und Kliesche ... sind doch auch keine Raubfische... Das der Ball in der Schnur nen alter Hut ist weiß ich. Aber es funktioniert.  Muß man beim Friedfisch angeln schon anschlagen wenn es zuppelt ? Oder Wofür soll die feine Rutenspitze als Bißanzeiger taugen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Muß man beim Friedfisch angeln schon anschlagen wenn es zuppelt ?




Durchaus aber nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## Andal

Also ich finde, dass Flachfisch durchaus räuberisch lebt, auch wenn er mehrheitlich mit vergleichsweise "friedlichen" Methoden gefangen wird.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann zeige ich euch mal meinen Bisanzeiger mit minimaler Reibung, Edelstahlsta nge aus einem alten Scheibenwischer und Plastikstreifen aus einem Schnellhefter. Stange neben der Rute in den Boden stecken, Schnur zwischen den Plastikstreifen legen und Plastikstreifen über die Stange schieben. Schnur spannen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Je nach Schräge des Stabes ändert sich die Empfindlichkeit.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann zeige ich euch mal meinen Bisanzeiger mit minimaler Reibung, Edelstahlsta nge aus einem alten Scheibenwischer und Plastikstreifen aus einem Schnellhefter. Stange neben der Rute in den Boden stecken, Schnur zwischen den Plastikstreifen legen und Plastikstreifen über die Stange schieben. Schnur spannen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337672
> 
> 
> Je nach Schräge des Stabes ändert sich die Empfindlichkeit.


Ein Affenkletterer, oder wenigstens das gleiche Prinzip.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ja lacht nur über mich... ich bin halt nicht der Friedfisch Angler... Obwohl Scholle Flunder und Kliesche ... sind doch auch keine Raubfische... Das der Ball in der Schnur nen alter Hut ist weiß ich. Aber es funktioniert.  Muß man beim Friedfisch angeln schon anschlagen wenn es zuppelt ? Oder Wofür soll die feine Rutenspitze als Bißanzeiger taugen?


Plattfische sollen zumindest keine ausgesprochen friedlichen Gesellen sein.
Geh zwei drei auf friedfisch, dann weisst du was wir meinen


----------



## Waller Michel

Vom Prinzip können die einfachsten Bissanzeiger ihren Zweck erfüllen. 
Siehe Ü Ei Bissanzeiger! 
Wichtig finde ich nur die Empfindlichkeit muss einstellbar sein  ( ü Ei Bleischrot rein zB ) 
und es darf nicht zu aufwendig sein, das man zB in der Nacht ewig friemeln muss um den Bissanzeiger in Funktion zu bringen. 
Vom Prinzip kann man aber der Phantasie freien Lauf lassen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@Andal Ja, das gleiche Prinzip, nur viel Empfindlicher, das der Kunststoffstreifen im 1 Gramm Bereich liegt. Und da die Stange aus Federstahl besteht, kann man sie auch bei senkrechtem Stand auf Vorspannung setzen.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler @Andal , das ganze am Rutenständer basiert ist natürlich auch ne gute Idee- also etwa so? (Ist jetzt rein prinzipiell-schematisch aufgebaut)
> Anhang anzeigen 337666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wobei, dann sind wir wieder beim 'Mardon'


Ungefähr diese Lösung hatte ich auch vor meinem geistigen Auge


----------



## Racklinger

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ja lacht nur über mich... ich bin halt nicht der Friedfisch Angler... Obwohl Scholle Flunder und Kliesche ... sind doch auch keine Raubfische... Das der Ball in der Schnur nen alter Hut ist weiß ich. Aber es funktioniert.  Muß man beim Friedfisch angeln schon anschlagen wenn es zuppelt ? Oder Wofür soll die feine Rutenspitze als Bißanzeiger taugen?


Kommt auch drauf an wie spitz die Fische beißen. Ich will zb nicht warten bis der Köder so tief geschluckt ist dass er schon die Eingeweide mit rausreißt beim Anschlag. Ziel ist es an der Lippe zu Haken. Also kann es schon nötig sein beim zuppeln anzuschlagen.


----------



## Jan_Cux

Mir reicht mein Golfball, und das Aalglöckchen... Mein Angelfreund hat son 300 Euro teuren Schnickschnack.. seine Uhr bimmelt wenn was zuppelt und das Licht im Zelt geht an.. Er fängt auch nicht mehr als ich ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mir reicht mein Golfball, und das Aalglöckchen... Mein Angelfreund hat son 300 Euro teuren Schnickschnack.. seine Uhr bimmelt wenn was zuppelt und das Licht im Zelt geht an.. Er fängt auch nicht mehr als ich ...


Sei dir ungenommen aber du bist auch von einer anderen Fakultät


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal Ja, das gleiche Prinzip, nur viel Empfindlicher, das der Kunststoffstreifen im 1 Gramm Bereich liegt. Und da die Stange aus Federstahl besteht, kann man sie auch bei senkrechtem Stand auf Vorspannung setzen.


Genau das ist es, was die "Basteleien" über die Ware von der Stange hebt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mir reicht mein Golfball, und das Aalglöckchen... Mein Angelfreund hat son 300 Euro teuren Schnickschnack.. seine Uhr bimmelt wenn was zuppelt und das Licht im Zelt geht an.. Er fängt auch nicht mehr als ich ...



Es geht dabei auch nicht darum mehr zu Fangen! 
Wenn ich aber eine Woche am Stück am Wasser bin ,möchte ich auch mal Schlafen ...dann möchte ich weder die Rute raus nehmen noch einen Fisch zappeln lassen! 
Dafür ist das ganze Gelump gedacht 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler @Andal , das ganze am Rutenständer basiert ist natürlich auch ne gute Idee- also etwa so? (Ist jetzt rein prinzipiell-schematisch aufgebaut)


Ja super, ist doch schon fast alles richtig am Platze!

Und diese O-Ring Befestigung hat eben was 
Ich hab mit sowas z.B. kleine Elektische Clipbeeper für jede Rute, leider bischen billiges Metall und mieser Kontakt auf Dauer.



Minimax schrieb:


> Ischweisnischt, ich hab versucht die Idee von Nordlicht schematisch nachzubauen. Irgendwie wird das sicher gehen, schätze wenn er ne praktikabel Löseung findet, wird er´s uns wissen lassen. Mit diesem Mardon Bissanzeiger, von dem Andal und ich reden (als die einzigen bekannten Besitzer weltweit) geht es jedenfalls,
> warte Augenblick, ich such den Beitrag mal


Jau, ich finde das für einen ersten Versuch sehr gut!
Könnte man mit einem starren Ausleger und davon wieder zurück ja auch noch anders und sehr viel "freischwebender" konstruieren.

Oben könnte der Spiralring einfach "wech", wie wenn du den in der Mitte durchkneifen würdest, was Cyprinusbarbus schon schrieb, aufdröseln geradebiegen.
Wichtig ist, dass das Drahtende schnurschonend rund ist, besser als rasiert, wahrscheinlich doch besser doppeltdrähtrig gebogen, wie diese "doofen" nach vorne stehenden Ruten-Hakenhalter.
Dann könnte man wie Tobias schon genau die wichtige Bewegung erkannt hat, einfach hochschlagen, und die Schnur würde mit der vorhandenen Elastizität immer rausrutschen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was die "Basteleien" über die Ware von der Stange hebt.



Bei deiner Konstruktion sehe ich auf jeden Fall noch einen Vorteil! 
Man kann die Stange recht lang machen und die Rute auf lange Banksticks ablegen. ..dann kann man den Fisch erstmal Schnur nehmen lassen und sieht dabei ca wieviel er abgezogen hat ! Wichtig zB beim Störangeln im Forellenpuff 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Muß man beim Friedfisch angeln schon anschlagen wenn es zuppelt ? Oder Wofür soll die feine Rutenspitze als Bißanzeiger taugen?


Jau, das ist ganz andere Liga mit der feinen Feederspitze, Pickerspitze, und eben Superfeinseitenanzeiger.
Da geht es regelrecht um Millisekunden, mit der richtigen frühesten Vorwarnung und allerschnellsten Reaktion!   Wenigstens, wenn es um die gereiften Silberschuppenträger geht.

Für die Fische wie Aal, die gierigen Platten usw., die sowieso eher die Rute umreißen oder reinziehen wollen, da braucht man soviel Aufwand und Sensibilität nicht.


----------



## Jan_Cux

Ok, ne Woche durch Angeln.. Das Geschenk wurde mir noch nicht gemacht.  Wenn wir hier Angeln gehen, auch die Nacht durch, ist gegen 04.00 Uhr meist schluß, und morgens geht es denn weiter bis zum Frühstück. Die Ruten lasse ich bis da im Wasser, bin aber sofort wach wenn ich es klingeln höre.


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei deiner Konstruktion sehe ich auf jeden Fall noch einen Vorteil!
> Man kann die Stange recht lang machen und die Rute auf lange Banksticks ablegen. ..dann kann man den Fisch erstmal Schnur nehmen lassen und sieht dabei ca wieviel er abgezogen hat ! Wichtig zB beim Störangeln im Forellenpuff
> 
> LG



Stimmt, Actros-Wischer sind 70 cm lang. Und je mehr man ihn in den Boden steckt, desto weniger Länge steht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ok, ne Woche durch Angeln.. Das Geschenk wurde mir noch nicht gemacht.  Wenn wir hier Angeln gehen, auch die Nacht durch, ist gegen 04.00 Uhr meist schluß, und morgens geht es denn weiter bis zum Frühstück. Die Ruten lasse ich bis da im Wasser, bin aber sofort wach wenn ich es klingeln höre.


Nachtangeln ist eh noch mal was ganz anderes. Aber Rotaugen bspw können enorm spitz beissen, Döbel sowieso.... da machen sich möglichst feine Zitterspitzen bezahlt. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso du dich für deine Angelei rechtfertigst- ist doch latte wie du angelst, aber hier sind halt die Friedfischenden versammelt, dass sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche angeleien


----------



## Jan_Cux

Ich rechtfertige mich nicht, ich hab nur beschrieben wie ich es handhabe... Rotfedern, Rotaugen.. Barsche... das fische ich nebenbei mit meiner Tochter seit sie 4 Jahre jung ist... Nur so als Zeitvertreib... Wurm an Haken,Posenmontage ,hier im Hinterland Schönberg, Barsbeker Au, Sonne scheint Natur genießen.. Nen Döbel habe  ich noch nie gefangen. Aus Spass an der Freude.


----------



## Jan_Cux

Zander , Aal , Plattfisch, Hering... das kommt auf den Tisch. Der Rest ist nur just for Fun ....


----------



## Jan_Cux

Oh.. die Makrele hab ich vergessen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wehe der Haarjig fängt keine Döbel - dann gibt's hier aber Mecker! 


Erstmal kommt jetzt die Stippermesse, hat gerade auch einen AB-Ankündigungsthread bekommen:




__





						Stippermesse 2020
					

Die Stippermesse 2020 findet am 1. März in Halle 6 der Messe Bremen statt   Hier finden Sie uns Stippermesse Theodor Heus Allee 28195 Bremen   Öffnungszeiten 1. März 2020 Halle 6 9:00 bis 15:00 Uhr Foyer ab 8:00 Uhr geöffnet Frühstücksmöglichkeit vorhanden    Eintritt Eintrittskarte 5 € Frauen...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Gleich mit Zusage-Möglichkeit, und 3 von hier haben schon zugesagt! 

Das 1. ÜkT 2020 kann steigen ...


----------



## Minimax

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich rechtfertige mich nicht, ich hab nur beschrieben wie ich es handhabe... Rotfedern, Rotaugen.. Barsche... das fische ich nebenbei mit meiner Tochter seit sie 4 Jahre jung ist... Nur so als Zeitvertreib... Wurm an Haken,Posenmontage ,hier im Hinterland Schönberg, Barsbeker Au, Sonne scheint Natur genießen.. Nen Döbel habe  ich noch nie gefangen. Aus Spass an der Freude.



Absolut legitim und aller Ehren wert
Man sagt, die Angler sind ein seltsames Völkchen- dabei sind wir so viele Völkchen, das wir selbst oft den Überblick verlieren, der reinste Balkan im Zeichen Petris! 
Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Von wegen Völkchen. Da fällt mir der neue Komedie-Star Faisal Kawusi ein, musste ich gestern quasi zwangsweise mitschauen ....

Angler sind wie die nicht existenten "Afghanen" im Vielvölkerstaat Afghanistan, und die "mögen" sich auch oft nicht so oder noch viel weniger.
Paschtunen, Tadschiken, Hazara, Usbeken,  Aimaken, Turkmenen, Belutschen, Nuristani und zahlreiche weitere Ethnien.
Fliegenfischer, Plattfischer, Aalangler, Karpfenangler, Raubfischer, Spinnangler, Barschangler, Profiangler, Commercials und Friedfischangler und zahlreiche weitere Stämme.


----------



## Andal

Die Haar-Jigs, ganz egal ob alpiner Haarwaschl (Koppenimitat), oder die Tangläufer ... alles unterschätzt und eine Bank!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Von wegen Völkchen. Da fällt mir der neue Komedie-Star Feisal Kawusi ein, musste ich gestern quasi zwangsweise mitschauen ....
> 
> Angler sind wie die Afghanen im Vielvölkerstaat Afghanistan, und die "mögen" sich auch oft so.
> Es gibt die Taliban, Paschtunen, Häreser, usw.


Was für Harpunen???


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Vorstellung des Tipmaster und Petri heil zu den schwimmenden Testern, lieber @Minimax ! 
Exakt die von Dir zu Recht bekrittelte Ring-Problematik hielt mich bislang davon ab, mir so ein Teil zu besorgen.
Den Mardon halte ich für super, so wie er ist.


----------



## Mescalero

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Erstmal kommt jetzt die Stippermesse, hat gerade auch einen AB-Ankündigungsthread bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stippermesse 2020
> 
> 
> Die Stippermesse 2020 findet am 1. März in Halle 6 der Messe Bremen statt   Hier finden Sie uns Stippermesse Theodor Heus Allee 28195 Bremen   Öffnungszeiten 1. März 2020 Halle 6 9:00 bis 15:00 Uhr Foyer ab 8:00 Uhr geöffnet Frühstücksmöglichkeit vorhanden    Eintritt Eintrittskarte 5 € Frauen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gleich mit Zusage-Möglichkeit, und 3 von hier haben schon zugesagt!
> 
> Das 1. ÜkT 2020 kann steigen ...


Schön wärs, aber das sind um die 500km einfach....ich bekäme Stubenarrest für den Rest des Jahres, wenn ich da hinführe.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> ...ich bekäme Stubenarrest für den Rest des Jahres, wenn ich da hinführe.


Den erteile ich mir dann auch. Bin aber noch schwer an kämpfen, ob ich fahre. Die Bahnfahrt und gönnen will man sich ja dann auch eine Wurstsemmel, oder vielleicht was kleines von einem der tollen Stände...!


----------



## phirania

Ob mit der Bahn überlege ich auch,ansonsten wäre immer noch die gesuchte Mitfahrgelegenheit hier aus der Region.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs,
es ist zwar mit 12 Grad recht warm, aber es bläst ein frischer Wind und Sprüh, der Regen ist auch wieder da. Nicht gerade gemütlich draussen! Ob ich mich da heute zum Fischen aufraffen kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Dafür arbeite ich mich gerade in die Feinheiten der Angelei mit Haarmontagen ein. Nun bin ich grundsätzlich kein großer Anhänger von Boilies und Pellets, aber um in der Weser mit den Klassikern, am Grund angebotenen Würmern, Maden oder Castern noch große Weißfische zu fangen, wird angesichts der wachsenden Grundeldichte zunehmend schwieriger.  Also will ich es in diesem Jahr in der Weser mal verstärkt mit Boilies und Pellet an Selbsthakmontagen auf die großen Brassen probieren. Um mich in die Feinheiten der jeweiligen Rigs sowie das Verhalten der jeweiligen Köder einzuarbeiten, habe ich mein kleines Miniaquarium wieder aktiviert. Dort werde ich mir das Verhalten der unterschiedlichen Montagen mal ansehen. Natürlich strömt es darin nicht, aber ich will zunächst mal nur sehen, was man am Grund sehen.
Seit Weihnachten habe ich übrigens auch diverse Boilies und Pellets schon mal eingelegt (gesoakt, wie der Carphunter sagt) und sobald die Weser wieder in den 10 Grad-Bereich kommt, soll es losgehen. Pellet scheinen übrigens besonders aufnahmefähig zu sein. Die waren in ihrem Gläschen komplett bedeckt von Goo und haben alles komplett aufgesogen. Damit mich jetzt niemand für komplett verschwenderisch hält: Ich habe im letzten Jahr einige Fläschchen Goo für kleines Geld auf einem Anglerflohmarkt gekauft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Pellet scheinen übrigens besonders aufnahmefähig zu sein. Die waren in ihrem Gläschen komplett bedeckt von Goo und haben alles komplett aufgesogen




Sind die danach nicht zu weich?

Son kurzes Haar wie auf deinem Foto würde ich nur für Pop Ups nutzen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind die danach nicht zu weich?
> 
> Son kurzes Haar wie auf deinem Foto würde ich nur für Pop Ups nutzen!


Werde ich im kleinen Becken ausprobieren. Wenn sie zu weich sind, kommen sie ins Futter! Aber wie gesagt, ich habe keinerlei Erfahrungswerte und auch wenn das kleine Becken keine Strömung hat, die den Auflösungsprozess eines Pellets sicherlich weiter beschleunigt, dürfte zumindest die grobe Richtung im Verhalten deutlich werden.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> es ist zwar mit 12 Grad recht warm, aber es bläst ein frischer Wind und Sprüh, der Regen ist auch wieder da. Nicht gerade gemütlich draussen! Ob ich mich da heute zum Fischen aufraffen kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Dafür arbeite ich mich gerade in die Feinheiten der Angelei mit Haarmontagen ein. Nun bin ich grundsätzlich kein großer Anhänger von Boilies und Pellets, aber um in der Weser mit den Klassikern, am Grund angebotenen Würmern, Maden oder Castern noch große Weißfische zu fangen, wird angesichts der wachsenden Grundeldichte zunehmend schwieriger.  Also will ich es in diesem Jahr in der Weser mal verstärkt mit Boilies und Pellet an Selbsthakmontagen auf die großen Brassen probieren. Um mich in die Feinheiten der jeweiligen Rigs sowie das Verhalten der jeweiligen Köder einzuarbeiten, habe ich mein kleines Miniaquarium wieder aktiviert. Dort werde ich mir das Verhalten der unterschiedlichen Montagen mal ansehen. Natürlich strömt es darin nicht, aber ich will zunächst mal nur sehen, was man am Grund sehen.
> Seit Weihnachten habe ich übrigens auch diverse Boilies und Pellets schon mal eingelegt (gesoakt, wie der Carphunter sagt) und sobald die Weser wieder in den 10 Grad-Bereich kommt, soll es losgehen. Pellet scheinen übrigens besonders aufnahmefähig zu sein. Die waren in ihrem Gläschen komplett bedeckt von Goo und haben alles komplett aufgesogen. Damit mich jetzt niemand für komplett verschwenderisch hält: Ich habe im letzten Jahr einige Fläschchen Goo für kleines Geld auf einem Anglerflohmarkt gekauft.


Na da können wir ja rund um die Messe in Bremen etwas fachsimpeln. Ja - ich werde aufschlagen! 

Zum soaken von Pellets eignet sich übrigens das Öl aus Fischkonserven, oder Surimi ganz hervorragend und es kostet nix.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Na da können wir ja rund um die Messe in Bremen etwas fachsimpeln. Ja - ich werde aufschlagen!
> 
> Zum soaken von Pellets eignet sich übrigens das Öl aus Fischkonserven, oder Surimi ganz hervorragend und es kostet nix.


Naja, ich würde nicht extra dafür surimi kaufen ^^
Das Thunfischöl macht sich nebenbei auch hervorragend auf  Würmern, ich bilde mir ein dass die Tierchen davon auch ausdauernder werden und Aale lieben es


----------



## Andal

Ich mag aber Surimi.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Um mich in die Feinheiten der jeweiligen Rigs sowie das Verhalten der jeweiligen Köder einzuarbeiten, habe ich mein kleines Miniaquarium wieder aktiviert. Dort werde ich mir das Verhalten der unterschiedlichen Montagen mal ansehen. Natürlich strömt es darin nicht, aber ich will zunächst mal nur sehen, was man am Grund sehen.


Testen ist am Besten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Na da können wir ja rund um die Messe in Bremen etwas fachsimpeln. Ja - ich werde aufschlagen!


Diese Kunde ich gerne les' !


----------



## Slappy

So. 
Habe heute die Schlüssel der Teichanlagen bekommen. 
Döbel gibt es keine. 
Aal, Barsch, Hecht, Karpfen!, Schleie, Wels, Zander gibt es wohl. Bachforelle in dem Bach soll es geben. Und Regenbogenforellen werden jedes Jahr besetzt. 
Ich bin mal gespannt....


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> So.
> Habe heute die Schlüssel der Teichanlagen bekommen.
> Döbel gibt es keine.
> Aal, Barsch, Hecht, Karpfen!, Schleie, Wels, Zander gibt es wohl. Bachforelle in dem Bach soll es geben. Und Regenbogenforellen werden jedes Jahr besetzt.
> Ich bin mal gespannt....


Wie groß ist denn euer Teich?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn euer Teich?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sind 4 verschiedene... 
Würde die meisten eher als kleinere bezeichnen. 
Wer mehr wissen möchte, ASV


----------



## Jason

Ach so, also die vielen Fischarten sind nicht in einem Teich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Angeblich gibt es von allem etwas. Natürlich keine Massen je Spezies, aber prinzipiell alles überall


----------



## geomas

Bei mir nebenan - ganz in der Nähe - auf das Hausboot-ähnliche Dingens bin ich ein ganz klein wenig neidisch
Anders als vom Boot aus ist diese Stelle nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Da weiß man, was noch an Steigerung geht, das Hausboot eben!


----------



## rutilus69

Man reiche mir trockene Gewänder und ein heißes Getränk!
Heute Vormittag war es hier nicht nur warm sonder auch noch trocken. Also die Klamotten zusammengesammelt und ab an den Kanal. Schließlich wollte die neue Bolo eingeweiht werden.
Am Wasser angekommen fing es auch schon an leicht zu nieseln. Aber ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker.   
Die Bolo, eine Sensas StartUp in 7m, macht einen guten Eindruck. 
Das letztens gekaufte Futter muss ich wohl reklamieren. Von wegen Instant Rotauge. Brassen gab es 





Aber wenn Du denkst es geht nichts mehr, komm irgendwo ein Plötz daher 





So ging es im munteren Wechsel weiter. Der Regen wurde aber immer stärker und ausdauernder, also habe ich nach guten drei Stunden abgebrochen.






Petri an alle !!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Man reiche mir trockene Gewänder und ein heißes Getränk!
> Heute Vormittag war es hier nicht nur warm sonder auch noch trocken. Also die Klamotten zusammengesammelt und ab an den Kanal. Schließlich wollte die neue Bolo eingeweiht werden.
> Am Wasser angekommen fing es auch schon an leicht zu nieseln. Aber ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker.
> Die Bolo, eine Sensas StartUp in 7m, macht einen guten Eindruck.
> Das letztens gekaufte Futter muss ich wohl reklamieren. Von wegen Instant Rotauge. Brassen gab es
> Anhang anzeigen 337686
> 
> 
> Aber wenn Du denkst es geht nichts mehr, komm irgendwo ein Plötz daher
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337688
> 
> So ging es im munteren Wechsel weiter. Der Regen wurde aber immer stärker und ausdauernder, also habe ich nach guten drei Stunden abgebrochen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337687
> 
> 
> Petri an alle !!!




Schöner Bericht.
Petri Heil zu den Fängen bei Dreckwetter.


----------



## Jason

@rutilus69 Das ist aber ein prächtiges Rotaugen. Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69 Petri zu den Fischen.Netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> @rutilus69 Das ist aber ein prächtiges Rotaugen. Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, die waren teilweise nicht schlecht. Irgendwas zwischen 25 und 30cm. Gegen Ende wurden sie aber immer kleiner


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir nebenan - ganz in der Nähe - auf das Hausboot-ähnliche Dingens bin ich ein ganz klein wenig neidisch
> Anders als vom Boot aus ist diese Stelle nicht zu erreichen.



Vogel Beobachtungs Station...?


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Man reiche mir trockene Gewänder und ein heißes Getränk!
> Heute Vormittag war es hier nicht nur warm sonder auch noch trocken. Also die Klamotten zusammengesammelt und ab an den Kanal. Schließlich wollte die neue Bolo eingeweiht werden.
> Am Wasser angekommen fing es auch schon an leicht zu nieseln. Aber ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker.
> Die Bolo, eine Sensas StartUp in 7m, macht einen guten Eindruck.
> Das letztens gekaufte Futter muss ich wohl reklamieren. Von wegen Instant Rotauge. Brassen gab es
> Anhang anzeigen 337686
> 
> 
> Aber wenn Du denkst es geht nichts mehr, komm irgendwo ein Plötz daher
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337688
> 
> So ging es im munteren Wechsel weiter. Der Regen wurde aber immer stärker und ausdauernder, also habe ich nach guten drei Stunden abgebrochen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337687
> 
> 
> Petri an alle !!!



Na denn mal Petri 
Trotz Wetterlage hats sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber @rutilus69 und Glückwunsch zur Bolo!
Was für eine Pose hast Du benutzt? War die Strömung nennenswert?
Ich habe mit meiner (5m Budget-) Bolo ja immer wieder Probleme mit der an der Rute klebenden Schnur gehabt - so etwas konntest Du nicht feststellen?


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri heil, lieber @rutilus69 und Glückwunsch zur Bolo!
> Was für eine Pose hast Du benutzt? War die Strömung nennenswert?
> Ich habe mit meiner (5m Budget-) Bolo ja immer wieder Probleme mit der an der Rute klebenden Schnur gehabt - so etwas konntest Du nicht feststellen?


Die Pose war eine von meinen selbstgebauten Tropfen (so ca. 4x Nr. 1). Leider etwas zu leicht. Das mit der klebenden Schnur hatte ich heute auch. Vor allem durch den Regen - die ganze Rute war ja klatschnass. Meine Schnur war aber auch irgendwie nicht optimal. Ich muss da mal was weicheres und dünneres als den momentanen 0.18er Draht aufspulen. Dann sollte sich das alles zusammen mit einer etwas schwereren Montage ganz gut machen.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! 
Mit einer etwas größeren Pose und einer speziellen Wurftechnik hab ich das „Kleben” reduzieren können, aber mit ner langen Matchrute (und den zahllosen Mini-Ringen daran) habe ich dieses Problem noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Skott

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Man reiche mir trockene Gewänder und ein heißes Getränk!
> Heute Vormittag war es hier nicht nur warm sonder auch noch trocken. Also die Klamotten zusammengesammelt und ab an den Kanal. Schließlich wollte die neue Bolo eingeweiht werden.
> Am Wasser angekommen fing es auch schon an leicht zu nieseln. Aber ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker.
> Die Bolo, eine Sensas StartUp in 7m, macht einen guten Eindruck.
> Das letztens gekaufte Futter muss ich wohl reklamieren. Von wegen Instant Rotauge. Brassen gab es
> Anhang anzeigen 337686
> 
> 
> Aber wenn Du denkst es geht nichts mehr, komm irgendwo ein Plötz daher
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337688
> 
> So ging es im munteren Wechsel weiter. Der Regen wurde aber immer stärker und ausdauernder, also habe ich nach guten drei Stunden abgebrochen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337687
> 
> 
> Petri an alle !!!


Petri Rutilus, 
du hast ja ein Durchhaltevermögen!
Ich wollte eigentlich auch los, meine neue Rute und die Pin einweihen, aber seit dem Dauerregen in der letzten Nacht und heute vormittag ist der Pegel von
65cm auf 135cm gestiegen und das in der Zeit von 08:00 bis um 10:00 Uhr...
In der Spitze hatten wir dann um 12:00 Uhr knapp 160 cm.
Die Temperaturen passen, aber der Pegel nicht... Irgendwas ist immer...


----------



## Andal

*# Stippermesse 2020........*

Wen trifft man denn eigentlich, wahrscheinlich? - Ich freue mir schon ein Loch in den Bauch, dass es endlich mal wieder klappt.


----------



## geomas

Das Bratwurstessen in Bremen am 1. März ist mit Fettstift im Kalender markiert. 
Abhalten könnten mich nur Krankheit oder extrem üble Straßenverhältnisse.


(daß sich der Winter hier bislang noch gar nicht, noch nicht mal ansatzweise gezeigt hat, irritiert mich ein wenig)


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Das Bratwurstessen in Bremen am 1. März ist mit Fettstift im Kalender markiert.
> Abhalten könnten mich nur Krankheit oder extrem üble Straßenverhältnisse.
> 
> 
> (daß sich der Winter hier bislang noch gar nicht, noch nicht mal ansatzweise gezeigt hat, irritiert mich ein wenig)


Wir haben doch das Beethoven-Jahr ... Brüder fahrt in vollen Zügen!


----------



## geomas

Hmm, die Bahn ruft bei mir immer unangenehme Assoziationen hervor so eher nach dem Motto:
laßt fahren dahin alle Hoffnung!
Wenn das Wetter ultramies ist sterbe ich lieber im eigenen Wagen...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter ultramies ist sterbe ich lieber im eigenen Wagen...


Du könntest auch den Flixbus wählen. Aber nimm dann einen Trainingsanzug mit. Wegen der hohen Opfezahlen bahren die gerne in Turnhallen auf.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69: Petri zu Brassen und Rotauge. Damit hast Du den Februar ja ordentlich eröffnet. 
und danke für die ebenso gelungenen wie motivierenden Fotos! ... ich glaube, ich muss morgen auch wieder los!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Du könntest auch den Flixbus wählen. Aber nimm dann einen Trainingsanzug mit. Wegen der hohen Opfezahlen bahren die gerne in Turnhallen auf.



Alles klar: also mit dem Turnbeutel im Flixbus zur Stippermesse. Heinz, ich komme!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#DeutscheBahn: Als Vielfahrer führe ich seit 1.12.19 Buch über Verspätungen. Auf 36 Einzelfahrten im Nah- und Fernverkehr mit jeweils mindestens 1x umsteigen kommt eine Verspätung von 10 min und ein Zugausfall. Die Bahn ist sehr viel besser als ihr Ruf! Fürchtet Euch also nicht!


----------



## rutilus69

#stippermesse
Ich werde es leider nicht einrichten können   
Familiäre Verpflichtungen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich komme auch nicht zur Messe, obwohl sie mich schon interessieren würde.

Ist einfach viel zu weit weg.


----------



## Mescalero

Same here.
Ein gerüttelt Maß Unvernuft lass ich mir gern gefallen aber was zu viel ist, ist zu viel. 

Allen Stippern und Stipperinnen in Bremen viel Spaß, angenehmes Geplauder, pünktliche Bus- und Bahnfahrten, lecker Tofuwurst und viele Schnäppchen!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke!
> Mit einer etwas größeren Pose und einer speziellen Wurftechnik hab ich das „Kleben” reduzieren können, aber mit ner langen Matchrute (und den zahllosen Mini-Ringen daran) habe ich dieses Problem noch nie gehabt.


Oh ja, das Problem hatte ich am Teich, wie es angefangen hatte zu regnen auch. Mit einer leichten Federkielpose und anhaftender Schnur kam ich nicht mehr so weit raus, wie vorher. Dann musste ich mir die Fische mit dem Futter weiter ans Ufer locken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Same here.
> Ein gerüttelt Maß Unvernuft lass ich mir gern gefallen aber was zu viel ist, ist zu viel.
> 
> Allen Stippern und Stipperinnen in Bremen viel Spaß, angenehmes Geplauder, pünktliche Bus- und Bahnfahrten, lecker Tofuwurst und viele Schnäppchen!



Wenn mich das interessiert und ich dahin möchte dann fahr ich dahin. Andere reisen um die ganze Welt nur um jemanden beim Balltreten zuschauen zu können. Und für die Österreicher ist es anscheinend nicht zu weit, die kommen nämlich auch.

Viele Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mit einer leichten Federkielpose und anhaftender Schnur kam ich nicht mehr so weit raus,




Meine Standard Boloposen haben 3gr. Tragkraft.
Damit hatte ich noch keine Probleme.
Was für welche benutzt ihr?


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri @rutilus69! Darf ich Fragen, wie breit und tief der Kanal ist? Sieht für mich deutlich kleiner aus als die üblichen Schiffahrtskanäle, kann das sein?

Zur Stippermesse komme ich auf jeden Fall auch.  Ich muss nur noch überlegen, ob ich mit dem Auto oder dem Zug anreise. Zug wäre für mich günstiger und wahrscheinlich auch bequemer, solange ich keine Rute mit nach Hause bringe.

Hat sich außer rutilus denn sonst noch jemand raus getraut bei dem Wetter? Mir war es die letzten Tage einfach zu stürmisch, aber der viele Regen macht Hoffnung, dass sich die Bedingungen am größeren Bach wieder etwas mehr zu meinen Gunsten entwickeln. Montag oder Dienstag sollte ich da mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Jason

Die Stippermesse steht ja an. @Kochtopf willst du hin?

Gruß Jason
Edit: der Routenplaner sagt mir vom Zwergenland 3 Stunden für 300km.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> für* die Österreicher* ist es anscheinend nicht zu weit, *die kommen nämlich* auch.




Alle?

Ich kann mich leider nicht danach richten was ich möchte.
Mir stehen andere Sorgen im Weg.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri @rutilus69! Darf ich Fragen, wie breit und tief der Kanal ist? Sieht für mich deutlich kleiner aus als die üblichen Schiffahrtskanäle, kann das sein?
> 
> Zur Stippermesse komme ich auf jeden Fall auch.  Ich muss nur noch überlegen, ob ich mit dem Auto oder dem Zug anreise. Zug wäre für mich günstiger und wahrscheinlich auch bequemer, solange ich keine Rute mit nach Hause bringe.
> 
> Hat sich außer rutilus denn sonst noch jemand raus getraut bei dem Wetter? Mir war es die letzten Tage einfach zu stürmisch, aber der viele Regen macht Hoffnung, dass sich die Bedingungen am größeren Bach wieder etwas mehr zu meinen Gunsten entwickeln. Montag oder Dienstag sollte ich da mal vorbeischauen.



Ja meine Wenigkeit war mit der UL Rute an der Oker unterwegs auf Barsch ! Zugegeben gerade so schneiderfrei mit einem mini Barsch .....
Das Wetter war aber sehr sehr unangenehm! Habe viele Zwangspausen eingelegt weil mir der Regen ins Gesicht gepeitscht hatte ....danach hatte dann meine operierte Stelle geschmerzt und ich bin gerade wieder Heim ...

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri @rutilus69! Darf ich Fragen, wie breit und tief der Kanal ist? Sieht für mich deutlich kleiner aus als die üblichen Schiffahrtskanäle, kann das sein?


Wenn der 25m breit ist, ist das schon viel.
Die Tiefe dort ist ca. 2m
Dieser Kanal wird auch nur noch von Sport- / Freizeitbooten genutzt. Deswegen ist da momentan auch recht viel Ruhe


----------



## Tobias85

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wenn der 25m breit ist, ist das schon viel.
> Die Tiefe dort ist ca. 2m
> Dieser Kanal wird auch nur noch von Sport- / Freizeitbooten genutzt. Deswegen ist da momentan auch recht viel Ruhe



Das sind für einen Kanal natürlich recht komfortable Bedingungen für einen Kanal. Da hat sich ja sicher auch einiges an Bewuchs angesiedelt schätze ich.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> danach hatte dann meine operierte Stelle geschmerzt


Falls das eine oberflächige Narbe ich, schmier die mal mit einem Wattwurm ein. Der enthält viel Jod. das hilft.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das sind für einen Kanal natürlich recht komfortable Bedingungen für einen Kanal. Da hat sich ja sicher auch einiges an Bewuchs angesiedelt schätze ich.


Im Sommer sind da schon einige Stellen recht zugewachsen. Von Kraut bis Seerosen ist alles dabei.


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Falls das eine oberflächige Narbe ich, schmier die mal mit einem Wattwurm ein. Der enthält viel Jod. das hilft.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist kein Spaß. Wir waren vor Jahren zum Hochseeangeln auf Langeland. Ein Freund hatte eine Wunde, die nicht so recht heilen wollte. Jemand sagte: "du musst das mit einem Wattwurm einreiben." Gutgläubig tat er das auch. Und siehe da. Es zeigte Wirkung. 
Am Abreisetag war die Wunde fast geheilt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Im Sommer sind da schon einige Stellen recht zugewachsen. Von Kraut bis Seerosen ist alles dabei.



Da denke ich direkt an die kleinen englischen Kanäle, zauberhaft!


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Zur Stippermesse komme ich auf jeden Fall auch.  Ich muss nur noch überlegen, ob ich mit dem Auto oder dem Zug anreise. Zug wäre für mich günstiger und wahrscheinlich auch bequemer, solange ich keine Rute mit nach Hause bringe.


Gibt aber heitere Momente für dich, wenn du mit einem so mysteriösem und halbwegs verpacktem Stock in der Bahn sitzt und leicht kritisch den Blick schweifen lässt.


----------



## Ukel

Etwas Fisch von heute kann ich beisteuern, wieder los gewesen an der Leine. Mittags hörte hier der Regen auf und somit stand dem Ausflug mit LB und Brotflocke nichts mehr im weg. Gleich am ersten Spot, wo ein kleiner Kanal in die Leine einmündet, gab es nach nicht mal zwei Minuten gleich den ersten Biss, Resultat war eine mittlere Brasse. Nach längerer Pause wurde die Rutenspitze wieder einmal ohne Ankündigung herumgezogen und schnellte schon zurück, aber zum Glück reichte der verspätete Anschlag noch aus, Fisch sitzt. Zur Überraschung aber nicht der erwartete Döbel, sondern sein Pendant, ein ziemlich dickbauchiger Aland von 53 cm erblickte das Tageslicht.
Danach waes an diesem Spot ruhig und der Wechsel zur nächsten Stelle brachte zwar noch ein paar zaghafte Bisse, aber keinen Fisch mehr. Trotzdem war’s wieder toll.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Gibt aber heitere Momente für dich, wenn du mit einem so mysteriösem und halbwegs verpacktem Stock in der Bahn sitzt und leicht kritisch den Blick schweifen lässt.



Das hab ich ja schon zweimal durchgemacht dieses Jahr, brauch ich nicht wieder


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Ukel, zwei tolle Fische


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Etwas Fisch von heute kann ich beisteuern, wieder los gewesen an der Leine. Mittags hörte hier der Regen auf und somit stand dem Ausflug mit LB und Brotflocke nichts mehr im weg. Gleich am ersten Spot, wo ein kleiner Kanal in die Leine einmündet, gab es nach nicht mal zwei Minuten gleich den ersten Biss, Resultat war eine mittlere Brasse. Nach längerer Pause wurde die Rutenspitze wieder einmal ohne Ankündigung herumgezogen und schnellte schon zurück, aber zum Glück reichte der verspätete Anschlag noch aus, Fisch sitzt. Zur Überraschung aber nicht der erwartete Döbel, sondern sein Pendant, ein ziemlich dickbauchiger Aland von 53 cm erblickte das Tageslicht.
> Danach waes an diesem Spot ruhig und der Wechsel zur nächsten Stelle brachte zwar noch ein paar zaghafte Bisse, aber keinen Fisch mehr. Trotzdem war’s wieder toll.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337695
> Anhang anzeigen 337696



Von mir auch Petri ! Schöne Fische !

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da denke ich direkt an die kleinen englischen Kanäle, zauberhaft!


Vielleicht nicht ganz so romantisch, aber ich mag diesen Kanal einfach. Ein Recht ordentlicher Bestand an Weißfischen, gut zu erreichen und relativ wenig beangelt. 
Sobald es wärmer wird nerven mache Sportboote, vor allem die, die ohne Sinn und Verstand mit Vollgas dort langfahren.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Falls das eine oberflächige Narbe ich, schmier die mal mit einem Wattwurm ein. Der enthält viel Jod. das hilft.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich werde die Methode mal im Krankenhaus vorschlagen 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Petri @Ukel, tolle Fische .


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich werde die Methode mal im Krankenhaus vorschlagen
> 
> LG Michael


Damit legst du vermutlich mehr Ehre ein, als Oma mit ihrem Jod-Flascherl.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Was wirklich hilft, und zwar bei frischen wie bei alten Narben und Wunden, ist Aloe..!

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand mal über Fluorocarbon an der Stippe nachgedacht?


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Was wirklich hilft, und zwar bei frischen wie bei alten Narben und Wunden, ist Aloe..!
> 
> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand mal über Fluorocarbon an der Stippe nachgedacht?



Aja schon .....bei schwierigen Verhältnissen hab ich das hier und da schon benutzt !
Konnte jetzt aber nie einen mega großen Unterschied feststellen. ......
Beim Forellenfischen im klarem Wasser mit Sichträuber sieht es wieder etwas anderes aus nach meiner Meinung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
harharhar, das bei diesem Mistwettertag in ganz Ükelland die Montagen ausgebracht werden, war natürlich klar:



rutilus69 schrieb:


> Man reiche mir trockene Gewänder und ein heißes Getränk!--- Also die Klamotten zusammengesammelt und ab an den Kanal.--- Aber wenn Du denkst es geht nichts mehr, komm irgendwo ein Plötz daher





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja meine Wenigkeit war mit der UL Rute an der Oker unterwegs auf Barsch ! Zugegeben gerade so schneiderfrei mit einem mini Barsch .....





Ukel schrieb:


> Etwas Fisch von heute kann ich beisteuern, wieder los gewesen an der Leine. Mittags hörte hier der Regen auf und somit stand dem Ausflug mit LB und Brotflocke nichts mehr im weg.  Trotzdem war’s wieder toll.



Ganz herzliches Petri an die Unentwegten an diesem verregneten Samstag, ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen? Ihr zeigt, es lohnt sich immer, dem Wetter und dem Schweinehund zu trotzen! Vielen Dank für die Bilder und Berichte, ihr habt true Grit bewiesen  


# Stippermesse @Tricast Ich sag auch für die Stippermesse fest zu und freu mich schon den Schwarm dort zu treffen. Leider kann ich niemanden mitnehmen, da
ich das Wochenende zuvor bei meiner lieben Grossmutter verbringe und nach Kräften versuche, ein _guter Enkel_ zu sein, auch und gerade im Hinblick auf die Messe: "Wirklich Omi, das sind Messepreise, es wäre unvernünftig dort nichts zu kaufen, solche Angebote kommen so schnell nicht wieder. Ein Jammer, das ich gerade so klamm bin. Noch ein Schlückchen Eierlilör? Du bist die Beste Omi der Welt, hab ich Dir das schon gesagt? schlllp.. slllp..


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> harharhar, das bei diesem Mistwettertag in ganz Ükelland die Montagen ausgebracht werden, war natürlich klar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz herzliches Petri an die Unentwegten an diesem verregneten Samstag, ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen? Ihr zeigt, es lohnt sich immer, dem Wetter und dem Schweinehund zu trotzen! Vielen Dank für die Bilder und Berichte, ihr habt true Grit bewiesen
> 
> 
> # Stippermesse @Tricast Ich sag auch für die Stippermesse fest zu und freu mich schon den Schwarm dort zu treffen. Leider kann ich niemanden mitnehmen, da
> ich das Wochenende zuvor bei meiner lieben Grossmutter verbringe und nach Kräften versuche, ein _guter Enkel_ zu sein, auch und gerade im Hinblick auf die Messe: "Wirklich Omi, das sind Messepreise, es wäre unvernünftig dort nichts zu kaufen, solche Angebote kommen so schnell nicht wieder. Ein Jammer, das ich gerade so klamm bin. Noch ein Schlückchen Eierlilör? Du bist die Beste Omi der Welt, hab ich Dir das schon gesagt? schlllp.. slllp..


Eine wirklich geliebte Oma wird nie knickerig sein!


----------



## Andal

...wobei ich neben ein paar Posen, für die Bolo, gar nicht wirklich weiss, was ich unbedingt haben muss. Vielleicht einen schönen Spoon mit gummiertem Netz!?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ..., gar nicht wirklich weiss, was ich unbedingt haben muss.



Ketzerei! Ergreift ihn!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...wobei ich neben ein paar Posen, für die Bolo, gar nicht wirklich weiss, was ich unbedingt haben muss. Vielleicht einen schönen Spoon mit gummiertem Netz!?



Also Ihr wisst ja das ich nicht nur Friedfischangler bin ,obwohl ich es was ganz besonderes finde  ( schleim schleim   ) 
Aber mit Spoon fischen macht schon Laune und den ein oder andere Aland konnte ich damit in der Löcknitz und der Stepnitz in Brandenburg auch schon verhaften! 
Das hat dann wirklich doppelt Spaß gemacht! 
Überhaupt sind das zwei wirklich schöne und sehr fischreiche Flüsschen mitten in der Natur! 
Für einen Angelurlaub sehr zu empfehlen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also Ihr wisst ja das ich nicht nur Friedfischangler bin ,obwohl ich es was ganz besonderes finde  ( schleim schleim   )
> Aber mit Spoon fischen macht schon Laune und den ein oder andere Aland konnte ich damit in der Löcknitz und der Stepnitz in Brandenburg auch schon verhaften!


Ein Spoon istr bei mir ein Kescherkopf. Die kleinen Fitzelblinker sind Stanzreste, mit denen die Angler so richtig ausgesackelt werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> ...wobei ich neben ein paar Posen, für die Bolo, gar nicht wirklich weiss, was ich unbedingt haben muss. Vielleicht einen schönen Spoon mit gummiertem Netz!?



Also ich brauche auf jeden Fall sehr weiche Feederspitzen und für den Frühling brauche ich eine vernünftige Match, da werd ich mich zumindest ein bisschen nach umsehen und vergleichen. 

Ansonsten reichen mir Bratwurst und Schwarmkonferenz


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also ich brauche auf jeden Fall sehr weiche Feederspitzen und für den Frühling brauche ich eine vernünftige Match, da werd ich mich zumindest ein bisschen nach umsehen und vergleichen.
> 
> *Ansonsten reichen mir Bratwurst und Schwarmkonferenz*


...und Tass Kaff ... weil es sich dann gemütlicher konferenzt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Spoon istr bei mir ein Kescherkopf. Die kleinen Fitzelblinker sind Stanzreste, mit denen die Angler so richtig ausgesackelt werden.



Bayrische Mundart ist manchmal  schwerer als Japanisch  trotzdem liebe ich diesen Dialekt!  Obwohl meine Exfrau ihn gesprochen hatte ,erschließt sich mir bis heute noch nicht alles 
Ich hatte es für einen Tippfehler gehalten 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Spoon ist aber englisch und bedeutet Löffel.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine Standard Boloposen haben 3gr. Tragkraft.
> Damit hatte ich noch keine Probleme.
> Was für welche benutzt ihr?




Ich habe bislang meist relativ „kugelige” Stipp-Posen von um die 2-3g benutzt. Habe ja (dank Deiner Anregung) etliche Korkposen von um die 2g Tragkraft. Deren Einsatz steht noch aus. Probieren (speziell an der Bolo) will ich noch die Drennan Loafer in 4 und 6,4g sowie dickbauchige Avons von um die 4g Tragkraft.

In langsam fließenden oder stehenden Gewässern habe ich auch leichte Waggler oder lange, wenig tragende Stipp-Posen benutzt.

Die Wurftechnik, die sich bislang am besten machte, war die Montage (Blei/Haken) mit der linken Hand zu halten, die Schnur zu spannen und dann seitwärts rauszuschwingen. Durch die gespannte Schnur blieb diese beim Wurf nicht am Blank kleben, auch nicht bei Regen.
Überkopf-Würfe mit (meiner kurzen 5m-) Bolo sind nicht so meins.

Beim Treibenlassen der Montage habe ich Tricasts Empfehlung folgend die Rute seitwärts um 90°° gedreht gehalten, was mit der Chinapin auch gut funktioniert hat. Leider ist diese Haltung auf Dauer unbequem.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die Wurftechnik, die sich bislang am besten machte, war die Montage (Blei/Haken) mit der linken Hand zu halten, die Schnur zu spannen und dann seitwärts rauszuschwingen.



So mache ich da auch immer.
Seitlich oder unterhand.

Klappt super.


----------



## rutilus69

Macht mich nur neidisch. 
Ich werde mich dann regelmäßig von dieser nervigen Familienfeier nach draußen schleichen und der Live Berichtserstattung lauschen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo Uekelaner, einen schönen Abend wünsche ich euch aus Köln. Das Wetter war hier bescheiden und so habe ich AngelJoe heute Nachmittag besucht. Die Auswahl ist einfach zu viel, man sieht den Wald vor lauter Ruten nicht. Solche Geschäfte können mir einfach nicht gefallen, zu groß und zu voll gepackt. Außer einem Schleppkoeder und 3 Packungen Silikonstopper habe ich dann noch einen neuen Spoon gekauft, früher nannte man so etwas Blinker. Er hat die Form eines Rotauges, ist 7 cm lang und wiegt 17 gramm. Und seine eine Seite ist wunderschön bedruckt. Das größte Modell wiegt mehr als 60 gramm, Spoon angeln macht damit bestimmt Spaß.
Bremen steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste, hoffe dort einige von euch persönlich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Spoon ist aber englisch und bedeutet Löffel.


Aja eben. .....Blinker = Spoon 
Nur einen gummierten Spoon hatte ich noch nicht in den Händen 

LG


----------



## Slappy

Nochmal kurz das Thema Schnur. 
@Andal hat mir ja schon eine Sufix verlinkt. 
Jetzt hab ich mal geschaut. Was soll ich sagen..... Schurauswahl ist ja noch verwirrender als anderes.   
Hab jetzt noch mal welche angeschaut. Ja, 2 sind 28er. 
Aber wo liegen da jetzt noch die Unterschiede? Ich bin verwirrt 
https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/3233353435

https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/36333938

https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/3134383430

https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/32353437


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle die draußen waren und auch noch mit Fängen belohnt wurden !!
Hier gibts seit heute quasi Dauerregen, Sturmböen, steigenden Pegel und deutliche Eintrübung, an erfolgversprechendes Fischen ist somit nicht zu denken, frühestens nächstes WE wieder......
#Stippermesse   Ich hätte auch tierisch Lust, aber der blöde Herzkasper hat doch ein arges Loch in meinen Geldspeicher geschossen (bin selbstständig)......
Die letzte Stippermesse (2015) hat mich ordentlich Geld gekostet !! So wie ich mich kenne, würde ich eh nur ganz schnell einen Sack voll Nubsies und Haken plus ein bis zwei Sack Futter kaufen, das ganze schnell im Auto verstauen und dann solange die langen Stangen begrabbeln, bis sowohl Aussteller wie auch Besucher mir böse Blicke zuwerfen ...... Wirklich schade, würde mich sehr freuen, ein paar Ükelz persönlich kennen zu lernen, aber dieses Jahr ist es wohl eher nicht drin ...........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So mache ich da auch immer.
> Seitlich oder unterhand.
> 
> Klappt super.


Ich auch! Finde gerade mit so geschlenzten Unterhandwürfen kann man sehr gefühlvoll und präzise werfen. ...

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#stippermesse

So richtig brauchen im Sinne von brauchen brauche ich eigentlich nix. Haha.
Bei Nubsies kann man ja schlecht nein sagen. Bei Haken bin ich ebenfalls fehlbar. 
N Eimer passend zu den Sieben brauch ich noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Aber wo liegen da jetzt noch die Unterschiede? Ich bin verwirrt




So groß sind die Unterschiede nicht.
Ich würde von denen die Synergy nehmen. 
Die Sufix Schnüre liegen jetzt schon ein paar Jahre bei am-angelsport und besser werden die davon auch nicht.


Diese frische Schnur ist auch nicht schlecht:








						Shimano Aero Specimen QP 8lb 0,24mm 2480m Großspule Line Braun Made in Japan  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Shimano Aero Specimen QP 8lb 0,24mm 2480m Großspule Line Braun Made in Japan bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Waller Michel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle die draußen waren und auch noch mit Fängen belohnt wurden !!
> Hier gibts seit heute quasi Dauerregen, Sturmböen, steigenden Pegel und deutliche Eintrübung, an erfolgversprechendes Fischen ist somit nicht zu denken, frühestens nächstes WE wieder......
> #Stippermesse   Ich hätte auch tierisch Lust, aber der blöde Herzkasper hat doch ein arges Loch in meinen Geldspeicher geschossen (bin selbstständig)......
> Die letzte Stippermesse (2015) hat mich ordentlich Geld gekostet !! So wie ich mich kenne, würde ich eh nur ganz schnell einen Sack voll Nubsies und Haken plus ein bis zwei Sack Futter kaufen, das ganze schnell im Auto verstauen und dann solange die langen Stangen begrabbeln, bis sowohl Aussteller wie auch Besucher mir böse Blicke zuwerfen ...... Wirklich schade, würde mich sehr freuen, ein paar Ükelz persönlich kennen zu lernen, aber dieses Jahr ist es wohl eher nicht drin ...........
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Ich wäre auch sehr gerne auf die Messe ,bei mir geht das aus gesundheitlichen Gründen noch nicht! 
Und mit dem Geld ist natürlich auch immer ein Argument! 
Kommt nächstes Jahr aber wieder eine! 

Kameraden macht mal paar schöne Fotos von Dort bitte 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz das Thema Schnur.
> @Andal hat mir ja schon eine Sufix verlinkt.
> Jetzt hab ich mal geschaut. Was soll ich sagen..... Schurauswahl ist ja noch verwirrender als anderes.
> Hab jetzt noch mal welche angeschaut. Ja, 2 sind 28er.
> Aber wo liegen da jetzt noch die Unterschiede? Ich bin verwirrt
> https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/3233353435
> 
> https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/36333938
> 
> https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/3134383430
> 
> https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/32353437



Achte in erster Linie auf Durchmesser/Tragkraft und dann auch auf die Farbe. Wenn dein Fluss klares Wasser hat, dann sollte es auch eine durchsichtige Schnur sein und keine grüne oder braune.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil an die Leine, lieber @Ukel ! 
Der Aland steht echt gut im Futter - toller Fisch!

Magst Du noch was zur Methodik sagen oder schreiben? LB im Futterkorb nehme ich an?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achte in erster Linie auf Durchmesser/Tragkraft und dann auch auf die Farbe. Wenn dein Fluss klares Wasser hat, dann sollte es auch eine durchsichtige Schnur sein und keine grüne oder braune.



Das ist beim Feedern egal.


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz das Thema Schnur.
> @Andal hat mir ja schon eine Sufix verlinkt.
> Jetzt hab ich mal geschaut. Was soll ich sagen..... Schurauswahl ist ja noch verwirrender als anderes.
> Hab jetzt noch mal welche angeschaut. Ja, 2 sind 28er.
> Aber wo liegen da jetzt noch die Unterschiede? Ich bin verwirrt
> https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/3233353435
> 
> https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/36333938
> 
> https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/3134383430
> 
> https://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/32353437


Die Synergie hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht drauf. Aber zwischen der Xcelon und der Tritanium konnte ich bislang keinen merkbaren Unterschied feststellen. Beide gut und günstig.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@geomas  Bruder im Geiste !!!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Wie der 'Prof schon bemerkte. Beim Feedern ist die Farbe der Hauptschnur wirklich egal. Bunte, grelle sieht der Angler besser, mit einer klaren machst du nie was falsch.


----------



## Slappy

Wirklich klares Wasser gibt es nur im Steinbruch. Der Rest ist typisch Teich. 
Davon abgesehen muss ich ehrlich sagen ist mir persönlich die Farbe egal. In der Regel seh ich die Schnur eh nicht


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Die Synergy hatte ich mal auf meinen Karpfenrollen, tolle Schnur, aber recht steif . Ich würde da noch die Climax Carp in o,25 ins Spiel bringen wollen, sehr gute Schnur in angenehmer Farbe (light brown) und mit ca. 5 Teuronen für die 500 Meter Rolle echt bezahlbar !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Da fällt mir grade noch ein, ist Sufix nicht vor zwei, drei Jahren aufgekauft worden ??
Danach wurde gemunkelt, das Shimanski sich nur technologisch bereichern wollte und die Sufix Schnüre in der Qualität nachgelassen haben !?!?


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tobias85

Ach stimmt, er hat ja ne Carp Feeder...dann ist es wirklich schnuppe


----------



## geomas

Ich habe früher die Specialist English Match (oder so) von Sufix benutzt und mochte sie sehr. 
Aktuell habe ich die Duo Core Camo in 0,25mm im Einsatz (an einer mittelschweren Grundrute) und kann nicht klagen.

Die von Dir, @Slappy , benutzte Rute ist ja keine Power-Distance-Feeder, sondern eher ne lange Method-Rute, oder (evtl. trügt meine Erinnerung)?
Ich würde dann irgendwas um 0,22-0,24mm und ner angegebenen Tragkraft von dreieinhalb bis 5 Kilo nehmen, eben ne robuste Schnur, ohne gleich in Richtung Dickmono zu gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grade noch ein, ist Sufix nicht vor zwei, drei Jahren aufgekauft worden ??
> Danach wurde gemunkelt, das Shimanski sich nur technologisch bereichern wollte und die Sufix Schnüre in der Qualität nachgelassen haben !?!?
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom




Die haben ein gemeinsames Vertriebsnetz genutzt.
Sufix gehört zu Rapala.
Zukünftig gehen Rapala und shimano aber in einigen Ländern getrennte Wege:


Link


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...und Tass Kaff ... weil es sich dann gemütlicher konferenzt.


...und niemand den guten alte  Kochtopf in einer Koffeinmangelsituation bringen möchte!


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bayrische Mundart ist manchmal  schwerer als Japanisch  trotzdem liebe ich diesen Dialekt!  Obwohl meine Exfrau ihn gesprochen hatte ,erschließt sich mir bis heute noch nicht alles
> Ich hatte es für einen Tippfehler gehalten
> 
> LG Michael


Die Briten nennen die gemeinten Kescherköpfe gerne 'Barbel Spoon' oder ähnlich. Wenn ich hier im Ükel Spoon lese denke ich an Kescher und wer zu meinen Blinkern Spoon sagt musst damit rechnen ein 70gr Sargblei an die nuss geschmissen zu bekommen


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Die von Dir, @Slappy , benutzte Rute ist ja keine Power-Distance-Feeder, sondern eher ne lange Method-Rute, oder (evtl. trügt meine Erinnerung)?


Ja, fällt glaub in die Klasse.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...und niemand den guten alte  Kochtopf in einer Koffeinmangelsituation bringen möchte!
> 
> Die Briten nennen die gemeinten Kescherköpfe gerne 'Barbel Spoon' oder ähnlich. Wenn ich hier im Ükel Spoon lese denke ich an Kescher und wer zu meinen Blinkern Spoon sagt musst damit rechnen ein 70gr Sargblei an die nuss geschmissen zu bekommen


 
70 Gramm Blei  ich merke gerade du stippst sehr fein 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> 70 Gramm Blei  ich merke gerade du stippst sehr fein
> 
> LG Michael


Ich führe das Blei extra für besondere Anlässe (Fahrradfahrer, Spaziergänger, Autos, Jugendliche...) mit mir


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich führe das Blei extra für besondere Anlässe (Fahrradfahrer, Spaziergänger, Autos, Jugendliche...) mit mir



Wieviele Kerben hast Du schon in SJ's Kork geschnitten?


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,


Also hier kurz zu meinen Aktivitäten. Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich einfach so in die Diskussion poltere.
Es war klar, das heute den ganzen Tag mieser Wind und Regen
herrschen würden, also bin ich zu ner Fernerkundung eines Flüsschens aufgebrochen, das mich
schon seit langer Zeit interessiert. Angeln sollte lediglich ne Option sein, denn bei dem Regen
und weil ich den Vormittag schon wieder vertrödelt hatte, bot es wenig Aussichten. Ich wollte mir
einen bestimmten ABschnitt ansehen, mir ein Bild vom FLuss machen, ANfahrmöglich-
keinten prüfen und natürlich interessante Stelle und Abschnitte ausbaldowern.

Das Flüsschen ist gut anderthalb Autostunden von mir weit im Nordwesten gelegen, und von meinem
Zielgebiet ists nicht mehr weit ins Öfföffland. Mein Fischbuch und andere Hinweise deuteten
an, das es einen Döbelbestand beherbergt -und andere geschuppte Bewohner, doch das ist hier nicht
Thema. ACHTUNG: Falls wer den Fluss erkennt, bitte nicht spoilern, wir wissen ja nicht ob
die lokalen Angler ihren Fluss so herausgestellt sehen wollen.

Ich bin also zu dem aus verschiedenen Gründen und Quellen interessanten Abschnitt gefahren und
habe die grösseren und kleineren Brücken angesteuert und bin von da aus zu kleinen Spaziergängen
aufgebrochen, wie man halt so vorgeht bei nem fremden Gewässer.
Das Flüsschen ist traumhaft, und teilweise von beachtlicher Strömung. Es ist vielleicht
5-7 m breit und sicher selten tiefer als 1m. Und vor allem: Es ist sehr gut zugänglich, meilenweit
freie Ufer: Das schreit in ein paar Monaten nach der Fliegenrute. Heute allerdings war diese
Offenheit von Nachtteil, denn über die 4-5 Abschnitte pfiff der Wind scharf hinweg und trieb den
beständigen Regen vor sich her. Als olivgrünem Michelinmännchen konnt mir das wenig anhaben,
aber an gemütliches ANgeln war nicht zu denken- redete ich mir ein. Hier zwei Impressionen:













Ich war schon ein wenig traurig, denn die Kleinflussliebhaber unter Euch erkennen sicher, was
das für ein vielversprechendes Gewässer ist- aber an eine ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung und Kennenlernen
über gelegentliche Besuche hinaus ist bei der Entfernung nicht zu denken.
Nachdem ich auf diese Weise mir einen Überblick verschafft hatte, wollte ich dann den langen Heimweg antreten.
UNd tat es nicht. Jetzt ernsthaft: Anderthalb Stunden Anfahrt einen ganzen Nachmittag und dann Nur gucken,
nicht anfassen, wäre schon etwas unükelig gewesen, oder? Schirm und Shelter hatte ich nicht dabei. Ist eh
was für Pussies (geschlechtsunabhängig, ich meins sozial), aber Angelzeug, Schein, Köder und alles. Ich
bin also zu ner vielversprechenden Stelle zurückgefahren, und habe meine allzuoft beschriebene Tulipnummer abgezogen.






Aber man fährt nicht an ein fremdes Gewässer mit Spezialköder und kriegt dann was geschenkt. Also regnete ich ein (Rucksack,
Futteral und Rüstung trocknen grade ausgeräumt im Schlafzimmer und verbreiten einen betörenden Schweineschmalz-Curry-Minimax-Geruch)
und ich wette, hätte es bei der Strömung und den Windböen einen Biss gegeben, dann wäre allein der Seitenbissanzeiger
in der Lage gewesen ihn anzuzeigen. Hat es aber nicht, aber ich wurde dennoch belohnt durch das Gefühl grimmigen,
bekloppten Durchhaltens, einem schauerlichen Geheul aus weiter Ferne, und einem Nerz oder Mink der am anderen Ufer
sein Unwesen trieb. Nach ner Stunde hatte ich genug und packte nun ziemlich durchgefroren die Sachen,
und positionierte mich neben einer Brücke neu.






Der Platz hatte den Charme eines Berliner Spreeabschnittes, sogar mit verrosteter Spundwand und bescheurtem Geschmiere,
aber mein kluger Gedanke war: Der Fluss bietet kilometerweit keine Deckung gegen Luftangriffe durch Kormi und co.
Wo, wenn nicht hier, würden sich die Johnnies aufhalten? Ausserdem hatte ich den WInd und den Regen mehr als satt. Eigentlich
war das mein erster Gedanke und ausschlaggebend für die Platzwahl. Also los, Tulipschmeissen, Kaffee, Kippe, Tulipschmeissen,
Einwerfen.
Die ersten zwei Bisse habe ich vergeigt, also habe ich das Vorfach verlängert und den Haken mit der Arterienklemme geschränkt,
und dbeim nächsten Wurf hing ein süsser kleiner 35irgendwas. Danach war 15min Ruhe, und darauf schenkte mir die lokale Flussgottheit den
Zwillingsbruder des ersten.






Der hat soviel Rabatz unter der Brücke gemacht, dass nun kein Biss mehr kam. Macht nix,  q. e. d.,  ich war überglücklich -bin es noch-
und packte zusammen um die endlos lange Rückfahrt anzutreten.: Schöner konnte diese reichlich verregnete Langstreckenaufklärung
an ein fremdes, aber wunderschönes Flüsschen mit einer sehr gütigen Flussgottheit nicht enden,

herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich führe das Blei extra für besondere Anlässe (Fahrradfahrer, Spaziergänger, Autos, Jugendliche...) mit mir


Und mir hat jemand gesagt das Waffenthema wäre hier tabu und Waffenträger wären ihm suspekt 

Willkommen im Club ,ich führe des öfteren ne Glock 31 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ich führe zwei Glocken, also Murmeln, (eher Rosinen).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Uiiiiiiiiiiiii.....toll @Minimax !

Die ersten Fische an einem neuen Gewässer sind immer etwas Besonderes.
Das Gewässer sieht auch super aus.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich führe zwei Glocken, also Murmeln, (eher Rosinen).



Wirfst du damit auch nach Radfahrern?


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Exkursionsbericht und die schönen Illustrationen. Ich habe richtig mitgebibbert beim Lesen. Petri zu den Döbeln!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Fettes Petri, lieber Minimax, echt ein hübsches Flüßchen, erinnert mich irgendwie an die Wied bei uns in der Gegend.....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Waller Michel

@Minimax 
Zuerst einmal Petri und vielen Dank für das Vorstellen des Gewässers !
Wie immer sehr gut geschriebener Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder. ...Daumen hoch 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Und mir hat jemand gesagt das Waffenthema wäre hier tabu und Waffenträger wären ihm suspekt
> 
> Willkommen im Club ,ich führe des öfteren ne Glock 31
> 
> LG Michael


Sind sie auch nach wie vor. Also bewaffne ich mich um mich gegen die irren zu verteidigen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind sie auch nach wie vor. Also bewaffne ich mich um mich gegen die irren zu verteidigen.



Alles gut ! Etwas Humor muss ja auch sein !
Bei mir geben die meisten spätestens klein bei wenn ich aufstehe aus meinem Stuhl 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax  Petri und Danke für das Vorstellen des Gewässers,netter Bericht und Bilder.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> wenn ich aufstehe aus meinem Stuhl



...ist ja auch schön warm


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax, tolles kleines Flüsschen, da sitzt neben (Rotpunkt-)Döbeln doch sicher noch so manch anderer (Nicht-)Friedfisch drin! Schade, dass es so weit weg ist, aber ich freu mich, mehr davon zu hören


----------



## Tobias85

..achja, und Petri selbstverständlich


----------



## geomas

So, morgen klappts sicher mit einer Visite am Kanal.
Vormittags muß ich noch arbeiten, aber danach werde ich das Gewässer wenigstens oberflächlich begutachten.
Ein Abstecher zu einem geheimnisvollen kleinen Teich in der Nähe ist auch angedacht. Das sind so Plan-B-Gewässer.
Entfernungsmäßig außerhalb der Komfortzone*. Aber dennoch irgendwie reizvoll.


Angeblich (und ich zweifele diesmal nicht daran) soll es morgen aus West pusten. Mal sehen, ob ich ne Runde pietsche oder es beim Schauen und Dokumentieren belasse.


*) Komfortzone = etwa 20km mit dem Wagen, Fahrt bei normalem Verkehr unter 30 Minuten


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Angeblich (und ich zweifele diesmal nicht daran) soll es morgen aus West pusten. Mal sehen, ob ich ne Runde pietsche oder es beim Schauen und Dokumentieren belasse



Ich hatte eben auch die Wettervorhersage studiert. Morgen Nachmittag dreht der Wind hier von Südwest über Süd nach Südost, am Mittellandkanal hätte ich dann am Südufer massig Windschutz durch die hohe Böschung, wäre das einzige Gewässer, wo ich bei so einem Wind überhaupt halbwegs sensibel Angeln kann. Vielleicht mache ich mich dann auch noch auf den Weg mit der Stipprute oder dem Waggler.


----------



## geomas

haha, in meinem Leben habe ich keine Firma, keinen Menschen, keine Institution so oft verflucht wie die verf__xytzzztt__ten Online-Wetterfrösche.
Und mir mindestens 1000x geschworen, nie wieder wetteronline noch wetter com oder ähnliche Seiten zu besuchen (lediglich der DWD genießt ein gewisses Vertrauen, ob wohl auch die mich teilweise böse reingelegt haben).
Und trotzdem klicke ich die „Prognosen” an, stumpf wie ich bin.


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei uns waren heute auch so heftige Winböhen das ich manchmal den Spoon fast an der Mütze gehakt hatte .
Gemeldet war fast kein Wind !

Aber Männer, wir haben schon Februar, dann ist wie jedes Jahr der März nicht mehr weit  bedeutet, bald ham wirs geschafft mit dem Wetter 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Naja, Wetter ist eben schwer zu berechnen. Da spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren mit rein, die sich nicht erfassen lassen, aber trotzdem Einfluss haben. Daher sollte man nicht so hart mit denen zu Gericht gehen - besser als die aktuellen Prognosen kann man es heute noch nicht voraussagen, irgendwo setzt die Physik dann auch ein Limit.

Ich empfehle für kurzfristige Eigeneinschätzungen das Regenradar als Film ablaufen zu lassen. Da sieht man prima, ob grade ne dicke Front, nur kleine Regenfelder oder gar nichts unterwegs ist und man kann für die nächsten zwei bis vier Stunden recht gut abschätzen, was einen erwischt und sogar wann. Früher hab ich das vor Radtouren immer so gemacht. Ich wusste, dass ich für meine Strecke genau zwei Stunden brauche und wenn die Unwetterfront in 2 Std. 5 Min. da sein sollte, dann bin ich losgefahren. Kaum war ich 5 Minuten wieder zuhause, gings los mit dem Regen.


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei uns waren heute auch so heftige Winböhen das ich manchmal den Spoon fast an der Mütze gehakt hatte .



Was macht dein Kescher an deiner Mütze?


----------



## Waller Michel

Mit dem Witz war ich vorhin schon schneller 

LG


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja, Wetter ist eben schwer zu berechnen. Da spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren mit rein, die sich nicht erfassen lassen, aber trotzdem Einfluss haben. Daher sollte man nicht so hart mit denen zu Gericht gehen - besser als die aktuellen Prognosen kann man es heute noch nicht voraussagen, irgendwo setzt die Physik dann auch ein Limit.
> ...



Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht - ich finde es nur anmaßend, wie die Prognosen präsentiert (also praktisch „verkauft”) werden.
Würden die Anbieter ihre „Berichte” im Konjunktiv abfassen würde ich nicht klagen. 
Stattdessen kann man noch für jedes Dörflein einen nach exakter Wissenschaft aussehenden „Wetterbericht” abrufen.


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri heil an die Leine, lieber @Ukel !
> Der Aland steht echt gut im Futter - toller Fisch!
> 
> Magst Du noch was zur Methodik sagen oder schreiben? LB im Futterkorb nehme ich an?


Stimmt, LB im Futterkorb, 80cm 18er Vorfach und Flocke am 6er Haken. Da, wo der Kanal in die Leine einmündet, ist eine Rundströmung und eine Kante, wo die Tiefe von 30 cm auf einen Meter abfällt. Sind nur wenige Quadratmeter mit ruhigem Wasser, außen vor rauscht die Leine mit ziemlich viel Speed vorbei. 
Hab überlegt, ob der Aland möglicherweise schon Laich angesetzt hat bei so einer Wampe, aber trotz des fehlenden Winters wohl doch etwas früh dafür.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Info, @Ukel ! 
Ja, die Fischis müssen sich ne schöne Wampe anfuttern, um im anstrengenden Laichgeschäft bella figura zu machen.
Hoffentlich klappts für mich 2020 mit nem schönen Aland. Diese Species hat in meinem kleinen Anglerherz viel Platz eingenommen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@geomas  Versuchs mal mit Agrarwetter, ist noch die nervenschonendste Alternative .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht - ich finde es nur anmaßend, wie die Prognosen präsentiert (also praktisch „verkauft”) werden.
> Würden die Anbieter ihre „Berichte” im Konjunktiv abfassen würde ich nicht klagen.
> Stattdessen kann man noch für jedes Dörflein einen nach exakter Wissenschaft aussehenden „Wetterbericht” abrufen.



Ah, aber das, lieber Geomas, ist doch etwas, womit man umgehen kann. Die Vorhersagen mal aussen vor -wobei regionalen die für den Folgetag oder den darauf besser sind als der Deutschlandweite in der Wo Tagesschau. Und der Regenradar ist  auf taktischer Ebene extrem nützlich: Hat mich schon öfters vor nem Guss gewarnt.
Man muss die halt zu lesen wissen, und mit lokalen Wetterberichten ist besser als ohne finde ich.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht - ich finde es nur anmaßend, wie die Prognosen präsentiert (also praktisch „verkauft”) werden.



Auch da muss man relativieren, sie geben ja immer nur eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für die einzelnen Orte an, aber keine verbindliche Aussage wie "Heute wird es regnen". Da der allgemeine Wetterdienst-Nutzer aber gern Symbole haben möchte, werden dann eben Regen oder Wolken als Symbol genutzt, je nachdem, was wahrscheinlicher ist. Auch die sind dann aber nur Tendenzen, aber irgendein Symbol wollen die User ja sehen. Das muss man dann eben nur entsprechend zu Interpretieren wissen bzw. sich dessen bewusst sein/bleiben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich finde früher waren die Vorhersagen noch schlechter, wenn es auch heutzutage noch lange nicht perfekt ist! 
Aber man hat ganz grob eine Richtung! 
Ich guck auch min 2x täglich im Netz nach dem Wetter

LG


----------



## geomas

Ich will aber nicht relativieren!! 
Ich will sauer sein auf die Marketingfuzzies hinter den Algorithmen!!
Ich will dem Wetterfrosch die Leiter ansägen!!!
Möge eine Hundertschaft wütender Grannies, Handtaschen und Gehhilfen schwingend, wetteronline heimsuchen!

*SO!*


----------



## Jason

Ich komme gerade von der JHV de FFW und hatte Glück. Unser Bürgermeister war auch da, und ich konnte mich kurz  mit ihm über die entdeckten Teiche unterhalten. Er bestätigte mir, dass die Teiche der Obhut der Stadt unterliegen. Auf meine Frage hin, ob ich dort angeln könnte sagte er: "Mach nur, mach nur." Es hätte niemand das Recht mich zu kontrollieren weil es städtisch ist. 
Also habe ich den Jackpot. Jetzt kann ich den Plötzen, Meister Esox und hoffentlich auch den Schleien mit ruhigem Gewissen an den schönen Teichen nachgehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Möge eine Hundertschaft wütender Grannies, Handtaschen und Gehhilfen schwingend, wetteronline heimsuchen!
> *SO!*



Ein Zeus-Wort sprichst Du,
Ich kann zwar nichts am Wetter drehen, aber hier sind Die Grannies für Dich!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein Zeus-Wort sprichst Du,
> Ich kann zwar nichts am Wetter drehen, aber hier sind Die Grannies für Dich!


Fake! Das Haar ist für einen Vikar viel zu lang!


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke für die Info, @Ukel !
> Ja, die Fischis müssen sich ne schöne Wampe anfuttern, um im anstrengenden Laichgeschäft bella figura zu machen.
> Hoffentlich klappts für mich 2020 mit nem schönen Aland. Diese Species hat in meinem kleinen Anglerherz viel Platz eingenommen.


Bei uns sind die Alande auch recht selten gegenüber den Döbeln, daher war es eine schöne Überraschung, habe solch einen schon länger nicht gefangen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die in der Größe eigentlich immer massiger als ein gleich großer Döbel.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Möge eine Hundertschaft wütender Grannies, Handtaschen und Gehhilfen schwingend, wetteronline heimsuchen!



Das klingt ja fast wie Montag morgen bei Aldi, Lidl und Co., wenn jene sich die Angebote sichern wollen...aber gut, wenn es dein ausdrücklicher Wunsch ist, dann solle es so kommen


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> #stippermesse
> 
> So richtig brauchen im Sinne von brauchen brauche ich eigentlich nix. Haha.
> Bei Nubsies kann man ja schlecht nein sagen. Bei Haken bin ich ebenfalls fehlbar.
> N Eimer passend zu den Sieben brauch ich noch.


Das stimmt. Man ist satt bis oben hin. Aber wenn man davor steht, fängt es an in den Fingern zu jucken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ukel schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Alande auch recht selten gegenüber den Döbeln, (..) Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die in der Größe eigentlich immer massiger als ein gleich großer Döbel.



Klar, sind halt fette Plötzen.


----------



## Ukel

Minimax schrieb:


> Klar, sind halt fette Plötzen.


Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele „Rekordrotaugen“ gebürtige Alande sind


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> haha, in meinem Leben habe ich keine Firma, keinen Menschen, keine Institution so oft verflucht wie die verf__xytzzztt__ten Online-Wetterfrösche.
> Und mir mindestens 1000x geschworen, nie wieder wetteronline noch wetter com oder ähnliche Seiten zu besuchen (lediglich der DWD genießt ein gewisses Vertrauen, ob wohl auch die mich teilweise böse reingelegt haben).
> Und trotzdem klicke ich die „Prognosen” an, stumpf wie ich bin.


Die Wetterkameraden liegen so oft falsch, dass man ihnen nicht mehr glauben kann. Meist sagen sie nur eine stumpfe Prognose vo
raus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht relativieren!!
> Ich will sauer sein auf die Marketingfuzzies hinter den Algorithmen!!
> Ich will dem Wetterfrosch die Leiter ansägen!!!
> Möge eine Hundertschaft wütender Grannies, Handtaschen und Gehhilfen schwingend, wetteronline heimsuchen!
> 
> *SO!*


Ich bin pro unreflektierte Wut! Man kann hier nicht mal über LKW Fahrer und ihre elefantenrennen schimpfen ohne das jemand um Verständnis wirbt, die würden ja auch nur mach Hause wollen - was einem NIX bringt ausser dem giftigen Wunsch, sie nicht nach Hause kommen zu lassen. Aber ich schweife ab.
Geb dich dem Zorn hin, die dunkle Seite in dir ist stark, junger geomas


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin pro unreflektierte Wut! Man kann hier nicht mal über LKW Fahrer und ihre elefantenrennen schimpfen ohne das jemand um Verständnis wirbt, die würden ja auch nur mach Hause wollen - was einem NIX bringt ausser dem giftigen Wunsch, sie nicht nach Hause kommen zu lassen. Aber ich schweife ab.
> Geb dich dem Zorn hin, die dunkle Seite in dir ist stark, junger geomas



Auch als butterweicher Allesversteher der ich hier bin (und Du kennst die Abgründe meines Herzens besser als jeder hier, besser inzwischen als meine Lieben, die das nur sein können weil sie diese Abgründe nur ahnen und nicht kennen) gebe ich Dir recht. Fällt mir besonders beim "Das geht mir auf die Nerven Thread auf". Was viele nicht begriffen haben: Das ist ein Aussagethread, und kein Diskussonsthread. Wenn man dort ein empfundenes Leid oder Unrecht äußert, dann sind Kommentare die das größere Leid von vierfachamputierten Bürgerkriegsebolaopfern in fremden Ländern hervorheben, inopportun. Ebenso wie Ratschläge das das geschilderte Problem aus der Perspektive eines 400-Jährigen Oberpfälzer Fliegenfischers gar keines ist, weil er im kurz vor der französischen Revolution mal was ähnliches erlebt hat. Oder, das man ohnehin völlig verweichlicht ist, wie die ganze verottete Gesellschaft und man überhaupt seine Ausgestopfte-Tier-Sammlung mit Dynamit füllen sollte, falls die verdammten Regierungsbeamten eines Tages an der Haustür stehen, und dann Blaze of Glory, verfluchte Feds.
Und deshalb: Habt Liebe und Verständnis für eine gute Dosis unreflektierte Wut, liebe Freunde!


----------



## Andal

Abgesehen dass es guttut, wenn man den Stress mal dekompensiert und die Stätte danach Tumultsk, oder Kinkski 10 nennt. An sich bringt es rein gar nichts, aber es tut gut, nicht immer, aber oft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Abgesehen dass es guttut, wenn man den Stress mal dekompensiert und die Stätte danach Tumultsk, oder Kinkski 10 nennt. An sich bringt es rein gar nichts, aber es tut gut, nicht immer, aber oft.


Es geht dabei um Psychohygiene ^^


----------



## Andal

Ja nur. Nach meinem ersten HI haben sie mir gesagt, dass nicht schlimmer für die Pumpe ist, als verhaltener Stress.


----------



## rutilus69

Genau! Einfach mal laut fluchen hilft mir auch. Danach tief durchatmen und weiter geht's


----------



## rhinefisher

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele „Rekordrotaugen“ gebürtige Alande sind



Am Rhein?
Alle!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, die erste Bombe des Jahres! Ein Spiegler, exakt 70 cm. Und das auf einen 12er Haken mit einem Caster und zwei Maden. Drill war schwierig, aber es hat dann doch geklappt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, die erste Bombe des Jahres! Ein Spiegler, exakt 70 cm. Und das auf einen 12er Haken mit einem Caster und zwei Maden. Drill war schwierig, aber es hat dann doch geklappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337736




Toll Stephan!!!

Dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade von der JHV de FFW und hatte Glück. Unser Bürgermeister war auch da, und ich konnte mich kurz  mit ihm über die entdeckten Teiche unterhalten. Er bestätigte mir, dass die Teiche der Obhut der Stadt unterliegen. Auf meine Frage hin, ob ich dort angeln könnte sagte er: "Mach nur, mach nur." Es hätte niemand das Recht mich zu kontrollieren weil es städtisch ist.
> Also habe ich den Jackpot. Jetzt kann ich den Plötzen, Meister Esox und hoffentlich auch den Schleien mit ruhigem Gewissen an den schönen Teichen nachgehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig mit dem Kontrollieren, ein staatlicher Fischereiaufseher dürfte das theoretisch schon. Das ist unabhängig vom Fischereirechtsinhaber .Aber natürlich extrem unwahrscheinlich wenn er nicht von der Stadt bzw Gemeinde beauftragt ist. 
Will auch nicht klugscheißen  wollte es nur mal gesagt haben  

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, die erste Bombe des Jahres! Ein Spiegler, exakt 70 cm. Und das auf einen 12er Haken mit einem Caster und zwei Maden. Drill war schwierig, aber es hat dann doch geklappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337736



Dickes Petri @Wuemmehunter  !!!
Sehr sehr schöner Fisch! !!
Tolles Foto 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig mit dem Kontrollieren, ein staatlicher Fischereiaufseher dürfte das theoretisch schon. Das ist unabhängig vom Fischereirechtsinhaber .Aber natürlich extrem unwahrscheinlich wenn er nicht von der Stadt bzw Gemeinde beauftragt ist.
> Will auch nicht klugscheißen  wollte es nur mal gesagt haben
> 
> LG Michael


Und der wendet sich an den Fischereirechtinhaber und der sagt dann (hoffentlich) die Wahrheit, ich sehe kein Problem.

Petri @Wuemmehunter schöne Kirsche hast du da


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und der wendet sich an den Fischereirechtinhaber und der sagt dann (hoffentlich) die Wahrheit, ich sehe kein Problem.
> 
> Petri @Wuemmehunter schöne Kirsche hast du da



Ich hab ja auch nicht von einem Problem gesprochen! 
Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das es in Deutschland sowie der Fischerei in Deutschland keinen rechtsfreien Raum gibt! 
Dort wo Fischereirecht besteh und /oder ausgeübt wird, darf kontrolliert werden. 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, die erste Bombe des Jahres! Ein Spiegler, exakt 70 cm. Und das auf einen 12er Haken mit einem Caster und zwei Maden. Drill war schwierig, aber es hat dann doch geklappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337736



Das nenne ich mal nen feinen Einstieg ins neue Jahr - ganz dickes Petri..


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Dickes Petri zu den Spiegler. Sehr schön. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

@Wuemmehunter: Petri zu dem tollen Fisch!
Und dir sind noch die Gelöstheit nach der  Anspannung des Drills und der Stolz förmlich ins Gesicht geschrieben...!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Skott: Das kann man so sagen. Ich habe nämlich mit einer 0,18er auf Brassen gefischt!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Skott: Das kann man so sagen. Ich habe nämlich mit einer 0,18er auf Brassen gefischt!


Umso mehr ist dein Erfolg zu bewerten!


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, die erste Bombe des Jahres! Ein Spiegler, exakt 70 cm. Und das auf einen 12er Haken mit einem Caster und zwei Maden. Drill war schwierig, aber es hat dann doch geklappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337736


Dickes Petri, Wümmehunter. Das Gewässer hinter dir gefällt mir, ist das die Wümme persönlich?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ukel schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, Wümmehunter. Das Gewässer hinter dir gefällt mir, ist das die Wümme persönlich?


Nein, das ist ein Nebenfluss der Oste!

... danke für die ganzen Petris.


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter , herzliches Petri zu dem schönen Maden-Karpfen, Du siehts also, die ganzen Boilie Aquariums Ekschperimente sind garnicht notwendig


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein Nebenfluss der Oste!
> 
> ... danke für die ganzen Petris.


Aja. Ich liebe solche Flüsse, deren Ufer fast auf Höhe der Wasseroberfläche verlaufen, da ist man einfach näher dran am Geschehen und die Perspektive ist eine ganz andere. Bei uns ist oft Steilufer, man sitzt häufig 1-4 m über dem Wasser, teilweise kommt man kaum runter ans Wasser und lange Kescher sind eigentlich Pflicht. Bei meinen letzten Ansitzen an der Leine hatte ich nur einen relativ kurzen Kescher dabei, war jedesmal eine ziemliche Kraxelei.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Aja. Ich liebe solche Flüsse, deren Ufer fast auf Höhe der Wasseroberfläche verlaufen, da ist man einfach näher dran am Geschehen und die Perspektive ist eine ganz andere. Bei uns ist oft Steilufer, man sitzt häufig 1-4 m über dem Wasser, teilweise kommt man kaum runter ans Wasser und lange Kescher sind eigentlich Pflicht. Bei meinen letzten Ansitzen an der Leine hatte ich nur einen relativ kurzen Kescher dabei, war jedesmal eine ziemliche Kraxelei.



Ist das an der Leine so ?
Ist bei mir schon sehr lange her das ich dort gefischt hatte ,hab ich gar nicht so in Erinnerung behalten!  Aber wenn du es sagst!  Ist doch trotzdem bestimmt reizvoll dort zu fischen oder? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Bei uns behält der Regengott heute wohl die Überhand. Ich lass das mal mit dem angeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei uns behält der Regengott heute wohl die Überhand. Ich lass das mal mit dem angeln.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hier bei uns auch! Regnet immer wieder und auch der Wind weht immer wieder in Böhen ...  beides zusammen ist dann nicht so prickelnd. ...
Könnte mich zwar für paar Stunden unter eine Brücke setzen am MLK aber wenn da der Wind drunter durchfegt auch nicht die Erfüllung! 
Muss auch sagen das es am MLK erst so nach 18 Uhr schön wird ,wenn der Schiffsverkehr etwas nachlässt. 
Ansonsten bleiben nur schwere Grundmontagen oder halt ne Methode die hier nicht so viel Freunde hat 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich will raus....!
Wenn ich mal ganz tief in mich gehe, sehe ich eine gewisse Hoffnungslosigkeit für die nächsten 6Wochen..
Jetzt steigt der Pegel im Rhein endlich wieder auf "gut", da regnet es wie blöde, hört der Regen auf, fällt der Pegel sofort, weil es zwar beständig, aber wenig regnet - es ist zum würgen.
Ins Land der Tulpen zu reisen, macht bei dem miesen Wetter und den noch miesen Erfolgsaussichten, auch nicht wirklich Spaß.
Jetzt spiele ich mal weiter... mit meinem Angelkram... und glotze in den Regen.. .
Wenigstens kann ich mich an den Fangberichten im Ükel erfreuen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Wuemmehunter  Fettes Petri zu dem schönen Muffmolch !!


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geb dich dem Zorn hin, die dunkle Seite in dir ist stark, junger geomas


Will ja nicht klugscheißen, aber korrekt müßte das lauten :
Dem Zorn gebe dich hin, stark die dunkle Seite in dir ist, junger geomas ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter  Fettes Petri zu dem schönen Muffmolch !!
> 
> Will ja nicht klugscheißen, aber korrekt müßte das lauten :
> Dem Zorn gebe dich hin, stark die dunkle Seite in dir ist, junger geomas ....
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Bin ich Yoda oder was?
*ed*
Zudem ich ja anmerken lass: wieso sollte Jedimeister Yoda jemanden auffordern sich der dunklen Seite zu öffnen?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Der Wetterbericht (jaja, ich weiß) sagt 2 Stunden ohne Regen voraus, ich bin dann mal ans Wasser ..... Bis später 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Slappy

Regen, Regen, Regen..... Eigentlich wollte ich mit Töchterchen auch mal los, jetzt wo ich hinterm Haus angeln darf...   

Hab mich jetzt auch für eine Schnur entschieden. Und zwar die hier


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter  Dickes Petri,sehr schönes Foto.


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist das an der Leine so ?
> Ist bei mir schon sehr lange her das ich dort gefischt hatte ,hab ich gar nicht so in Erinnerung behalten!  Aber wenn du es sagst!  Ist doch trotzdem bestimmt reizvoll dort zu fischen oder?
> 
> LG Michael


Ja leider, selbst in den gestauten Bereichen sitzt man meistens erhöht, zumindest in unseren Strecken. Unterhalb von Hannover Richtung Neustadt/Rbge und weiter bis zur Mündung in die Aller ist das charakteristisch für die Leine. Die Leine ist dort oft in ein  enges, tiefes Bett eingezwängt und hat streckenweise eine Wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit drauf, Warp 6 oder so 
Und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass viele Bereiche erst nach Fußmarsch, oder wegen Verbauung in der Stadt, mühsam oder gar nicht erreichbar sind. Trotzdem haben wir aber auch ganz schöne und interessante Abschnitte dabei, auch mit guten Fischbestand, will ja nicht nur meckern


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Ja leider, selbst in den gestauten Bereichen sitzt man meistens erhöht, zumindest in unseren Strecken. Unterhalb von Hannover Richtung Neustadt/Rbge und weiter bis zur Mündung in die Aller ist das charakteristisch für die Leine. Die Leine ist dort oft in ein  enges, tiefes Bett eingezwängt und hat streckenweise eine Wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit drauf, Warp 6 oder so
> Und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass viele Bereiche erst nach Fußmarsch, oder wegen Verbauung in der Stadt, mühsam oder gar nicht erreichbar sind. Trotzdem haben wir aber auch ganz schöne und interessante Abschnitte dabei, auch mit guten Fischbestand, will ja nicht nur meckern


Ahh okay  !
Ich war mal als Gast vor vielen vielen Jahren bei Ahlfeld oder Alfeld ( Leine )
Einen Tag mit. ..  dort standen wir auf einer Wiese kaum einen Meter über dem Wasser. 
Deshalb hatte ich gefragt. 
Aber das ist ja ein gutes Stück von Dir weg .

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ahh okay  !
> Ich war mal als Gast vor vielen vielen Jahren bei Ahlfeld oder Alfeld ( Leine )
> Einen Tag mit. ..  dort standen wir auf einer Wiese kaum einen Meter über dem Wasser.
> Deshalb hatte ich gefragt.
> Aber das ist ja ein gutes Stück von Dir weg .
> 
> LG Michael


Genau


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Wuemmehunter, herzliches Petri,  toller Fisch! 

@Ukel: Danke, damit bestätigst du die schlimmsten Ufegerüchte, die ich für den IG-Abschnitt der Leine gehört habe.  Auf den Sattelitenbildern sah das Ufer garnicht so steil aus.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Ukel: Danke, damit bestätigst du die schlimmsten Ufegerüchte, die ich für den IG-Abschnitt der Leine gehört habe.  Auf den Sattelitenbildern sah das Ufer garnicht so steil aus.


Tja Tobias, tut mir leid, dass ich dich in solch eine Krise gestürzt habe. Dafür konzentriert sich der Fisch manchmal an bestimmten Stellen, wo es ruhiger ist und man kann sie dort lokalisieren. Dafür reichen manchmal schon schmale Zonen entlang des Ufers, Unterwasserhindernisse,  eingestürzte Baume oder Uferabbrüche. Das muss man sich dann ggfs. erwandern.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo überall die IG-Strecke verläuft, aber vielleicht kann ich dir noch einen Tipp geben.


----------



## Tobias85

Naja, dass sich der Fisch stellenweise konzentriert macht es natürlich schonmal leichter, sie zu finden. Mit offenen Augen guten Wanderschuhen iat das bestimmt gut machbar 

Die IG-Strecke beginnt knapp vor der A2 (erstmal nur rechtsseitig), pausiert im Raum Neustadt (plusminus 5km drum herum) und geht dann nochmal etwas weiter. Im Wasser liegende Bäume habe ich schon massig entdecken können. Aber vielleicht hast du den einen oder anderen allgemeinen Tipp für mich, an was für stellen sich die Barben gerne aufhalten?


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei uns behält der Regengott heute wohl die Überhand. Ich lass das mal mit dem angeln.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So sieht das hier auch aus   
Sehen wir es positiv: endlich Zeit zum basteln


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So sieht das hier auch aus
> Sehen wir es positiv: endlich Zeit zum basteln


Stimmt. Alles andere wäre nicht sinnvoll. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja, dass sich der Fisch stellenweise konzentriert macht es natürlich schonmal leichter, sie zu finden. Mit offenen Augen guten Wanderschuhen iat das bestimmt gut machbar
> 
> Die IG-Strecke beginnt knapp vor der A2 (erstmal nur rechtsseitig), pausiert im Raum Neustadt (plusminus 5km drum herum) und geht dann nochmal etwas weiter. Im Wasser liegende Bäume habe ich schon massig entdecken können. Aber vielleicht hast du den einen oder anderen allgemeinen Tipp für mich, an was für stellen sich die Barben gerne aufhalten?


Dass Neustadt fehlt, ist schon mal schade, die haben dort auch ruhige Strecken. Aber es gibt dort viele Kurven, die sind durchaus einen Versuch wert, Strömungskanten usw. Allgemeinen Tipp für Barben habe ich eigentlich nicht, die findest du überall, ob in schneller oder langsamerer Strömung. Wichtiger ist eher, passendes Gerät und Köder, Partikel im Futter....oder Glück. Ich beangel sie eigentlich nie gezielt, aber beim Stippen gesellt sich gern mal die eine oder andere Barbe dazu, bei uns vor allem im September/Oktober, an der Kopfrute dann natürlich meistens ein Krimi.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Alles andere wäre nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ach, so ein bisschen am Sonntag rumgammeln ist auch ganz schön. Wobei, ich werd mich gleich mal aufraffen und etwas herumlungern.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, so ein bisschen am Sonntag rumgammeln ist auch ganz schön. Wobei, ich werd mich gleich mal aufraffen und etwas herumlungern.


Ja, das ist auch mal ganz schön. Aber später geht es ins Bastel - Angelzimmer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Etwas Fisch von heute kann ich beisteuern, wieder los gewesen an der Leine. Mittags hörte hier der Regen auf und somit stand dem Ausflug mit LB und Brotflocke nichts mehr im weg. Gleich am ersten Spot, wo ein kleiner Kanal in die Leine einmündet, gab es nach nicht mal zwei Minuten gleich den ersten Biss, Resultat war eine mittlere Brasse. Nach längerer Pause wurde die Rutenspitze wieder einmal ohne Ankündigung herumgezogen und schnellte schon zurück, aber zum Glück reichte der verspätete Anschlag noch aus, Fisch sitzt. Zur Überraschung aber nicht der erwartete Döbel, sondern sein Pendant, ein ziemlich dickbauchiger Aland von 53 cm erblickte das Tageslicht.
> Danach waes an diesem Spot ruhig und der Wechsel zur nächsten Stelle brachte zwar noch ein paar zaghafte Bisse, aber keinen Fisch mehr. Trotzdem war’s wieder toll.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337695
> Anhang anzeigen 337696


Petri klappt doch.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, die erste Bombe des Jahres! Ein Spiegler, exakt 70 cm. Und das auf einen 12er Haken mit einem Caster und zwei Maden. Drill war schwierig, aber es hat dann doch geklappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337736



Na denn mal dickes Petri.. 
So einen will ich dies Jahr auch noch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, Ferdinand und ich sind auch wieder zurück von unserer heutigen Tour. Das wir bei dem bescheidenen Wetter überhaupt los sind, lag an den gestrigen Fangfotos von @rutilus69 und @Minimax. Es war, wie ihr ja schon heute morgen lesen konntet, eine ausgesprochen erfolgreiche Tour. Vielen Dank nochmals für die Petris. Dass ich den Burschen an vergleichsweise feiner Leine gefangen habe, hatte ich ja schon kundgetan. Es war eine Drennan Camo Line in 4 lbs, das entspricht einer 0,18er. Von Drennan wird die Tragkraft mit mit etwas mehr als 1,8 kg angegeben. Ich hatte mir die Schnur vor einigen Wochen eigens für die Winterangelei zugelegt, nachdem ich mir beim Kauf meiner Acolyte im letzen Herbst, die Leine schon in zwei stärkeren Ausführungen gekauft hatte. Aber mein vorläufiges Fazit zur CamoLine, lieber @geomas, fällt erwartungsgemäß positiv aus. Der Spiegler hat die Möglichkeiten der Schnur sicherlich deutlich überstiegen, aber ich habe mich nie wirklich unsicher mit der Schnur gefühlt, zumal das Gewässer auch nicht wirklich Unterwasserhindernisse hat. Rute (Acolyte)  und Rolle (TD Felder) haben auch perfekt gearbeitet und damit sicherlich zum Landen des Fisches beigetragen. Einzig der lütte Preston-Kescherkopp hätte deutlich größer ausfallen können. Aber ich werde mir auf der Stippermesse mal einen deutlich größeren Spoon zulegen, um auch mal solche Kameraden rauslöffeln zu können. 
Auch so, mein Zielfisch war eigentlich der Brassen, doch die haben sich in dem inzwischen schon wieder 9 Grad warmen Wasser (vor 14 Tagen war es noch 3 Grad kälter) nicht blicken lassen. Aber ein halbes Duzend kleiner Plötzen und eine halbstarke Güster haben sich noch für meine Maden interessiert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr chic dieser Brocken neben deinem Löffelchen...


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, Ferdinand und ich sind auch wieder zurück von unserer heutigen Tour. Das wir bei dem bescheidenen Wetter überhaupt los sind, lag an den gestrigen Fangfotos von @rutilus69 und @Minimax. Es war, wie ihr ja schon heute morgen lesen konntet, eine ausgesprochen erfolgreiche Tour. Vielen Dank nochmals für die Petris. Dass ich den Burschen an vergleichsweise feiner Leine gefangen habe, hatte ich ja schon kundgetan. Es war eine Drennan Camo Line in 4 lbs, das entspricht einer 0,18er. Von Drennan wird die Tragkraft mit mit etwas mehr als 1,8 kg angegeben. Ich hatte mir die Schnur vor einigen Wochen eigens für die Winterangelei zugelegt, nachdem ich mir beim Kauf meiner Acolyte im letzen Herbst, die Leine schon in zwei stärkeren Ausführungen gekauft hatte. Aber mein vorläufiges Fazit zur CamoLine, lieber @geomas, fällt erwartungsgemäß positiv aus. Der Spiegler hat die Möglichkeiten der Schnur sicherlich deutlich überstiegen, aber ich habe mich nie wirklich unsicher mit der Schnur gefühlt, zumal das Gewässer auch nicht wirklich Unterwasserhindernisse hat. Rute (Acolyte)  und Rolle (TD Felder) haben auch perfekt gearbeitet und damit sicherlich zum Landen des Fisches beigetragen. Einzig der lütte Preston-Kescherkopp hätte deutlich größer ausfallen können. Aber ich werde mir auf der Stippermesse mal einen deutlich größeren Spoon zulegen, um auch mal solche Kameraden rauslöffeln zu können.
> Auch so, mein Zielfisch war eigentlich der Brassen, doch die haben sich in dem inzwischen schon wieder 9 Grad warmen Wasser (vor 14 Tagen war es noch 3 Grad kälter) nicht blicken lassen. Aber ein halbes Duzend kleiner Plötzen und eine halbstarke Güster haben sich noch für meine Maden interessiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337757


Petri, ganz schön fett, der Bursche, ist der Wasserstand nach dem Anlanden gesunken?


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, Ferdinand und ich sind auch wieder zurück von unserer heutigen Tour. Das wir bei dem bescheidenen Wetter überhaupt los sind, lag an den gestrigen Fangfotos von @rutilus69 und @Minimax. Es war, wie ihr ja schon heute morgen lesen konntet, eine ausgesprochen erfolgreiche Tour. Vielen Dank nochmals für die Petris. Dass ich den Burschen an vergleichsweise feiner Leine gefangen habe, hatte ich ja schon kundgetan. Es war eine Drennan Camo Line in 4 lbs, das entspricht einer 0,18er. Von Drennan wird die Tragkraft mit mit etwas mehr als 1,8 kg angegeben. Ich hatte mir die Schnur vor einigen Wochen eigens für die Winterangelei zugelegt, nachdem ich mir beim Kauf meiner Acolyte im letzen Herbst, die Leine schon in zwei stärkeren Ausführungen gekauft hatte. Aber mein vorläufiges Fazit zur CamoLine, lieber @geomas, fällt erwartungsgemäß positiv aus. Der Spiegler hat die Möglichkeiten der Schnur sicherlich deutlich überstiegen, aber ich habe mich nie wirklich unsicher mit der Schnur gefühlt, zumal das Gewässer auch nicht wirklich Unterwasserhindernisse hat. Rute (Acolyte)  und Rolle (TD Felder) haben auch perfekt gearbeitet und damit sicherlich zum Landen des Fisches beigetragen. Einzig der lütte Preston-Kescherkopp hätte deutlich größer ausfallen können. Aber ich werde mir auf der Stippermesse mal einen deutlich größeren Spoon zulegen, um auch mal solche Kameraden rauslöffeln zu können.
> Auch so, mein Zielfisch war eigentlich der Brassen, doch die haben sich in dem inzwischen schon wieder 9 Grad warmen Wasser (vor 14 Tagen war es noch 3 Grad kälter) nicht blicken lassen. Aber ein halbes Duzend kleiner Plötzen und eine halbstarke Güster haben sich noch für meine Maden interessiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337757


Dem war schon richtig eng im Kescherchen.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, Ferdinand und ich sind auch wieder zurück von unserer heutigen Tour. Das wir bei dem bescheidenen Wetter überhaupt los sind, lag an den gestrigen Fangfotos von @rutilus69 und @Minimax. Es war, wie ihr ja schon heute morgen lesen konntet, eine ausgesprochen erfolgreiche Tour. Vielen Dank nochmals für die Petris. Dass ich den Burschen an vergleichsweise feiner Leine gefangen habe, hatte ich ja schon kundgetan. Es war eine Drennan Camo Line in 4 lbs, das entspricht einer 0,18er. Von Drennan wird die Tragkraft mit mit etwas mehr als 1,8 kg angegeben. Ich hatte mir die Schnur vor einigen Wochen eigens für die Winterangelei zugelegt, nachdem ich mir beim Kauf meiner Acolyte im letzen Herbst, die Leine schon in zwei stärkeren Ausführungen gekauft hatte. Aber mein vorläufiges Fazit zur CamoLine, lieber @geomas, fällt erwartungsgemäß positiv aus. Der Spiegler hat die Möglichkeiten der Schnur sicherlich deutlich überstiegen, aber ich habe mich nie wirklich unsicher mit der Schnur gefühlt, zumal das Gewässer auch nicht wirklich Unterwasserhindernisse hat. Rute (Acolyte)  und Rolle (TD Felder) haben auch perfekt gearbeitet und damit sicherlich zum Landen des Fisches beigetragen. Einzig der lütte Preston-Kescherkopp hätte deutlich größer ausfallen können. Aber ich werde mir auf der Stippermesse mal einen deutlich größeren Spoon zulegen, um auch mal solche Kameraden rauslöffeln zu können.
> Auch so, mein Zielfisch war eigentlich der Brassen, doch die haben sich in dem inzwischen schon wieder 9 Grad warmen Wasser (vor 14 Tagen war es noch 3 Grad kälter) nicht blicken lassen. Aber ein halbes Duzend kleiner Plötzen und eine halbstarke Güster haben sich noch für meine Maden interessiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337757



Dickes Petri.
Schönes Moped.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri !
Schöner Bericht und toller Fisch !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter Petri ,schöner Fisch und toller Berich.


----------



## Andal

Mit Kescherstäben und Kescherköpfen ist es doch wie mit den Taschen. Immer zu wenige, nie das wirklich richtige Trumm... reinrassige Frustartikel. Und wenn man tatsächlich mal ein Teil hat, bei dem man voll überzeugt "Yes!" sagt, dann geht es kaputt und ist nirgends mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Mit Kescherstäben und Kescherköpfen ist es doch wie mit den Taschen. Immer zu wenige, nie das wirklich richtige Trumm... reinrassige Frustartikel. Und wenn man tatsächlich mal ein Teil hat, bei dem man voll überzeugt "Yes!" sagt, dann geht es kaputt und ist nirgends mehr zu bekommen.


Da sagst Du was! Aus meiner Sicht gilt das besonders für Kescherstäbe. Entweder latsche ich rauf  oder das Gewinde löst sich! Wenn von Euch mal jemand einen Tipp für was wirklich Solides hat?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da sagst Du was! Aus meiner Sicht gilt das besonders für Kescherstäbe. Entweder latsche ich rauf  oder das Gewinde löst sich! Wenn von Euch mal jemand einen Tipp für was wirklich Solides hat?




Ich benutze die beiden oberen Teile von diesem seit zwei Jahren und kann nix Negatives sagen.
Wenn es mal besonders lang sein uss auch noch das dritte Teil. Das Ding wiegt auch ein bisschen aber ist extrem stabil!









						Kogha Ultra de luxe Handle günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Ultra de luxe Handle günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Andal

Aktuell erfreue ich mich an einem Senkenstock, 3 m, von Zebco, Modell "Cool" nicht so arg leicht, aber recht robust, wenn auch nicht unkaputtbar, wie @geomas unlängst erfahren musste. Trotzdem schiele ich schon wieder nach einem 4,00 ... 4,50 m Stecken.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich auch! Mit meinem von Matrix bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden aber ein 4 Meter Stab könnte ich auch wieder gebrauchen ...hab zwar so ein Billigteil von Keine Ahnung wem ? Aber das Ding taugt nicht viel. .....wer billig käuft ,käuft halt 2x .
Von Matrix habe ich bisher leider keinen gefunden von 4 oder 4,50 Meter .

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Vielleicht steht ja in Bremen an einem Stand "die Offenbarung" herum und entspricht meinem Portemonnaie?


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter: Na, das war ja ein schöner Angeltag für Dich und Mr. Ferdinand, nochmal Petri zu dem stattlichen Karpfen und natürlich auch den Nebendarstellern. Das sind so Zufälle, die einem helfen, die Grenzen leichten Geräts einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Minimax

#Kescherstab: Wenn ich im Sommer nur mit einer Rute unterwegs bin, habe ich einen sehr kurz geteilten (50cm)  3m-Telestab dabei, Kescherkopf am Rucksack mit Karabiner. Nachteil: er ist sehr schwer und unhandlich. Ich hatte mal einen viel besseren von Tubertini, aber der ist einst samt Kopf vom Fluss davongetragen wurden, als ich unachtsam war.

Bin ich mit dem Futteral unterwegs, benutze ich einen zweiteiligen Stab von Prologic, den ich sehr schätze, aber für Eure Zwecke ist der vermutlich zu kurz (1,80). Da lass ich den Kescherkopf dran, er findet Platz in der Aussentasche vom Futteral und wird mit deren Lasche gesichert.


----------



## rutilus69

@Wuemmehunter Petri!!!


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein fettes Petri heil, lieber @Wuemmehunter , zu dem Cypriniden-Dampfer! 
Den Drill an 0,18er Nylon stelle ich mir kreislaufförderlich vor.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen Kescherstock von Sensas gekauft, der ist extrem Robust (Nachts am Steilufer ist nichts für Weicheier!) Aber eignet sich lediglich zum rausziehen und nicht heben , zudem ist er zum stecken und damit relativ sperrig zum rumschleppen. Liebäugel mit dem twistloc von drennan, gardner hat ein ähnliches System - wir wäre es wichtig, das Teil unproblematisch zu transportieren und vor allem unproblematisch und ggf im Drill ausfahren zu können- aber wie @Andal schon treffend bemerkt hat: ein ebenso endloses Thema wie Banksticks, Rutenauflagen, Futter und Taschen.

#DIY
Es gibt Leute, die rollen ihre Boilies oder mischen ihr Futter selber, der geneigte Chubist schaute bislang in die Röhre- aber, meine Freunde, diese Zeiten sind Vorbei - so macht man SPAM selber:





Interessant weil man so selber auf Hakenhalteigenschaften und Aroma optimieren kann, statt Wasser vielleicht nen guten Schluck fermentiertem Tintenfisch?
Wenn mich mal die Langeweile plagen sollte ein spannendes Projekt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Guten Abend an alle Ükelaner, dickes Petri besonders an @rutilus69 für seine Brasse und Plötze, @Ukel für diesen fetten Aland, @Minimax für seinen Jungfräulichen Gewässer-Döbel und @Wuemmehunter für seinen wunderschöne Karpfen. Und wenn ich jetzt nach dem Aufarbeiten von über 10 Seiten jemanden vergessen habe, möge er es mir nachsehen. Unten noch ein Bild vom Rhein, im Hintergrund die Einfahrt zum Hafen Niehl. Sonst sitzen dort immer mehrere Kollegen, aber bei diesem Wetter war leider keiner da und ich habe mich auch schnell wieder vom Acker gemacht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Und hier noch ein Bild meines neuen Weißfisch-Blinkers, wenn er so fängt wie er aussieht werde ich bestimmt zufrieden sein. Aber wie schon irgendwo in den letzten Seiten geschrieben, brauchen braucht man ihn eigentlich nicht, aber haben ist was anderes.


----------



## geomas

#kescherstab

Habe aktuell den 3m Gardner Specialist Extending Landing Net Handle (oder so) - das Teil ist lang und relativ schwer, macht aber bislang den stabilsten Eindruck unter allen bislang genutzten Kescherstöcken.


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Wettertrotzer!


----------



## geomas

So, ich hab es nach einem arbeitsreichen Vormittag doch noch zu dem kleinen Kanal geschafft.





Auf dem Weg stach mir die ÖFF-Kantine ins Auge, voller Begeisterung habe ich gewendet und ein Foto gemacht.
Ist ja witzig: ÖFF wie ÖffÖff - mir fiel erst eben am Schreibtisch auf, daß es sich wohl nur um die Abkürzung für „öffentliche Kantine” handelt. Ähemm.
Naja, also trotzdem liebe Grüße nach Tangermünde...

Der Kanal präsentierte sich im Sonnenlicht - der von wetterxyzline „prognostizierte” Wind mit Böen von 6 Beaufort war oh Wunder nicht zugegen.





Aber es stand eine kleine Welle auf dem Kanal.





Die Brücke ist seit meinem letzten Besuch um einige Botschaften ergänzt worden.





geangelt habe ich auf der anderen Seite der Brücke

Es gab zwar ein paar Zupfer an der neuen Bomb-Rute, aber nix verwertbares. Hmmm. Ja liegt denn ein Fluch auf der Rute? 
Es gab überraschenderweise eine recht starke Unterströmung von links nach rechts, und eine Oberströmung (Wellenrichtung) von rechts nach links.
Hab es kurz mit der Stippe probiert, aber die mitgeführte Stipp-Pose (4x16 oder so) war viel zu fein.
Als Köder dienten Breadpunch und Scopex-Bio-Mais.

Hab mit ein paar Passanten erzählt - Barsch und auch gute Zander soll es dort wohl geben, auch von Tincas der 50cm-Klasse, von guten Plötz und dicken Brassen wurde berichtet.
Tja, vielleicht das nächste Mal. Dann werde ich sicher eine längere Posenrute mitnehmen, als Pose vielleicht ne dicke Avon oder ne Loafer.

Aus Zeitgründen hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft, mir den naheliegenden Fluß anzusehen und auch den Abstecher zu dem kleinen, geheimnisvollen Teich habe ich mir klemmen müssen.


----------



## Skott

@Wuemmehunter ,
Gratuliert habe ich dir ja schon, Stefan, aber Mal eine Frage:
Du sprichst bei deiner 0.18er Drennan Schnur von 1,8kg Tragkraft, bist du dir da sicher?
Ich habe hier gerade eine 0.185er Shimano Catana auf dem Tisch liegen, da steht was von 3,4 kg!!!
Der Unterschied erscheint mir doch sehr krass, hast du dich vielleicht verlesen?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Heute gibts mal eine Kurzversion .........
Der Wetterbericht hat mehr oder weniger gepasst, es war tatsächlich 1,5 Stunden trocken, allerdings waren Sturmböen gemeldet, es war aber absolut windstill, zumindest eine Stunde lang. Der Swim taugt eigentlich nur bei trübem Wasser und deutlich erhöhtem Pegel was, also perfekte Bedingungen.
Während dem Aufbau sah ich schon einige gute Fische steigen, vermutlich Barben. Wenn eine von denen einsteigen würde, hätte ich voraussichtlich eine Chance wie die Kuh beim Metzger, deshalb wurde ziemlich ufernah im Kehrwasser gefischt. Nach 20 Minuten der erste Biss, na ja, was man halt so Biss nennt ..... Bei Wind hätte ich den vermutlich garnicht wahrgenommen. Irgendwann dann doch angeschlagen und erwartungsgemäß kein Widerstand. 10 Minuten später der nächste, genau so zaghaft ! Anschlag und sitzt, sofort ein paar Kopfstöße, aha, ein braver Jonnie ! Nach kurzem Drill landete er im Kescher. 
Nach einer Stunde kam dann der angesagte Wind auf, und zwar nicht zu knapp, Bisserkennung quasi unmöglich ! Egal, vielleicht packt ja mal jemand ein wenig herzhafter zu, aber es kam dann keine sichtbare Attacke mehr. Nach 90 Minuten fing es dann heftig zu nieseln an und ich habe zufrieden eingepackt......
	

		
			
		

		
	
















tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #DIY
> Es gibt Leute, die rollen ihre Boilies oder mischen ihr Futter selber, der geneigte Chubist schaute bislang in die Röhre- aber, meine Freunde, diese Zeiten sind Vorbei - so macht man SPAM selber:
> 
> Interessant weil man so selber auf Hakenhalteigenschaften und Aroma optimieren kann



Eigentlich ein logischer Gedankengang, Du hast vollkommen recht- aber dennoch hat für mich die Vorstellung slbstgemachten Spams eine Aura des Bizarren. Jedenfalls vielen Dank für den Link, schon interessant wie das Zeug zustande kommt. Ich dachte immer an ein Fliessband mit Schweinchen Drauf, das auf eine riesige Maschine mit Trichter zuläuft, und auf der anderen Seite purzeln die Dosen raus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter ,
> Gratuliert habe ich dir ja schon, Stefan, aber Mal eine Frage:
> Du sprichst bei deiner 0.18er Drennan Schnur von 1,8kg Tragkraft, bist du dir da sicher?
> Ich habe hier gerade eine 0.185er Shimano Catana auf dem Tisch liegen, da steht was von 3,4 kg!!!
> Der Unterschied erscheint mir doch sehr krass, hast du dich vielleicht verlesen?




Ich würde mal vermuten dass Drennan im gegensatz zu shimano die Nassknotenfestigkeit angibt.
Die dürfte da kaum höher liegen.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich hab es nach einem arbeitsreichen Vormittag doch noch zu dem kleinen Kanal geschafft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf dem Weg stach mir die ÖFF-Kantine ins Auge, voller Begeisterung habe ich gewendet und ein Foto gemacht.
> Ist ja witzig: ÖFF wie ÖffÖff - mir fiel erst eben am Schreibtisch auf, daß es sich wohl nur um die Abkürzung für „öffentliche Kantine” handelt. Ähemm.
> Naja, also trotzdem liebe Grüße nach Tangermünde...
> 
> Der Kanal präsentierte sich im Sonnenlicht - der von wetterxyzline „prognostizierte” Wind mit Böen von 6 Beaufort war oh Wunder nicht zugegen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber es stand eine kleine Welle auf dem Kanal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Brücke ist seit meinem letzten Besuch um einige Botschaften ergänzt worden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geangelt habe ich auf der anderen Seite der Brücke
> 
> Es gab zwar ein paar Zupfer an der neuen Bomb-Rute, aber nix verwertbares. Hmmm. Ja liegt denn ein Fluch auf der Rute?
> Es gab überraschenderweise eine recht starke Unterströmung von links nach rechts, und eine Oberströmung (Wellenrichtung) von rechts nach links.
> Hab es kurz mit der Stippe probiert, aber die mitgeführte Stipp-Pose (4x16 oder so) war viel zu fein.
> Als Köder dienten Breadpunch und Scopex-Bio-Mais.
> 
> Hab mit ein paar Passanten erzählt - Barsch und auch gute Zander soll es dort wohl geben, auch von Tincas der 50cm-Klasse, von guten Plötz und dicken Brassen wurde berichtet.
> Tja, vielleicht das nächste Mal. Dann werde ich sicher eine längere Posenrute mitnehmen, als Pose vielleicht ne dicke Avon oder ne Loafer.
> 
> Aus Zeitgründen hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft, mir den naheliegenden Fluß anzusehen und auch den Abstecher zu dem kleinen, geheimnisvollen Teich habe ich mir klemmen müssen.



Sehr schöner Bericht wieder von dir! 
Schöne Fotos sowieso! 

Mit den Abkürzungen wundert mich nicht 
Da stand ich als Wessi in der DDR auch manchmal vor einer Wand ! Im Lokal gab's zB Wugu mit ETW ???????

Wurstgulasch mit Eierteigwaren 
Und gibt noch viel so Beispiele 

Schönes Gewässer finde ich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern des heutgen Tages! 

Ich war leider nicht angeln. Bin gerade mit Rutenbau beschäftigt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein logischer Gedankengang, Du hast vollkommen recht- aber dennoch hat für mich die Vorstellung slbstgemachten Spams eine Aura des Bizarren. Jedenfalls vielen Dank für den Link, schon interessant wie das Zeug zustande kommt. Ich dachte immer an ein Fliessband mit Schweinchen Drauf, das auf eine riesige Maschine mit Trichter zuläuft, und auf der anderen Seite purzeln die Dosen raus.


Ich glaube auch nicht dass es wer ernsthaft zum döbeln selber machen wird aber wenn wer verrückt genug dafür wäre würde man ihn oder sie hier im Ükel finden.  Wenn ich mal im MHD Kühlhaus der Metro dran denke gucke ich vielleicht nach Schweineschulter und Schinken


----------



## Minimax

Hoppla, Doppelreport! Cool das ihr draussen wart Jungs, 
@geomas mach Dir nichts draus, cher ami, das neues Tackle erstmal mit den Fischen etwas fremdelt, ist ja ein bekanntes Phänomen. Die Öff Öff Kantine ist natürlich ein wunderbarer Fund.
@cyprinusbarbus auch Dir vielen Dank für den Bericht, und jerzliches Petri zu dem makellosen Fisch,
Hg,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ne Tragkraft von 1,8kg ist für 0,18-0,20er Mono ganz normal und ein klassischer Wert.
Das sind robuste Schnüre für die leichte Grundangelei. Von Daiwa und Guru (und sicher auch von anderen Anbietern) gibt es 0,20er mit 1,8kg=4lbs angegebener Tragkraft.


----------



## Andal

[QUOTE="Kochtopf, post: 5007298, member: 190770"
#DIY
Es gibt Leute, die rollen ihre Boilies oder mischen ihr Futter selber, der geneigte Chubist schaute bislang in die Röhre- aber, meine Freunde, diese Zeiten sind Vorbei - so macht man SPAM selber:





Interessant weil man so selber auf Hakenhalteigenschaften und Aroma optimieren kann, statt Wasser vielleicht nen guten Schluck fermentiertem Tintenfisch?
Wenn mich mal die Langeweile plagen sollte ein spannendes Projekt.
[/QUOTE]
Als Brotzeit jederzeit. Als Köder wäre es mir zu wertvoll. Da muss es das normale Dosenzeug tun.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Tom - der Döbel ist richtig schön gefärbt (das Wasser auch).

SPAM werde ich wohl doch lieber als Dosenware kaufen - Danke für den Link zu dem DIY-Video, Sir Alex!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Skott schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter ,
> Gratuliert habe ich dir ja schon, Stefan, aber Mal eine Frage:
> Du sprichst bei deiner 0.18er Drennan Schnur von 1,8kg Tragkraft, bist du dir da sicher?
> Ich habe hier gerade eine 0.185er Shimano Catana auf dem Tisch liegen, da steht was von 3,4 kg!!!
> Der Unterschied erscheint mir doch sehr krass, hast du dich vielleicht verlesen?


Nein, Skott, das ist schon richtig. Aber was die Tragkräfte von Schnüren angeht werden von den Herstellern sehr unterschiedliche Philosophien gepflegt. Drennan dürfte eher untertreiben , es gibt andere Hersteller, die sicherlich maßlos übertreiben. Wie weit die Spanne gehen kann zeigt der Vergleich auf dem Foto:


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Ne Tragkraft von 1,8kg ist für 0,18-0,20er Mono ganz normal und ein klassischer Wert.
> Das sind robuste Schnüre für die leichte Grundangelei. Von Daiwa und Guru (und sicher auch von anderen Anbietern) gibt es 0,20er mit 1,8kg=4lbs angegebener Tragkraft.


Hallo geomas,
ich habe hier auch noch eine 0.18er Stroft GTM liegen, die ist sogar mit 3,6 kg angegeben. Dass ich im Knoten etwas an Tragkraft verliere, ist mir schon klar, aber wenn da nicht wenigstens 70-80% übrig bleiben, verwende ich den Knoten nicht!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@cyprinusbarbus: Auch von mir ein dickes Chub-Petri! Sieht nach heftiger Strömung bei Dir aus. 
@geomas: Einen feinen Kanal hast Du Dir das ausgeguckt, der wird sicherlich noch den einen oder anderen Fisch hergeben.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nein, Skott, das ist schon richtig. Aber was die Tragkräfte von Schnüren angeht werden von den Herstellern sehr unterschiedliche Philosophien gepflegt. Drennan dürfte eher untertreiben , es gibt andere Hersteller, die sicherlich maßlos übertreiben. Wie weit die Spanne gehen kann zeigt der Vergleich auf dem Foto:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337770


Danke Stefan,
ich werde morgen Mal einen Versuch aufbauen und dann berichten, jetzt ist es mir zu spät...☺


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Sehr schöner Bericht und Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

@cyprinusbarbus: 
Auch von mir ein dickes Petri,schöne Bilder sind das.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern des heutgen Tages!
> 
> Ich war leider nicht angeln. Bin gerade mit Rutenbau beschäftigt.



Ist die fehlgelieferte Rute von AD wieder flott?
Ich habe mit denen - wie gesagt - bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Kneto

geomas schrieb:


> #kescherstab
> 
> Habe aktuell den 3m Gardner Specialist Extending Landing Net Handle (oder so) - das Teil ist lang und relativ schwer, macht aber bislang den stabilsten Eindruck unter allen bislang genutzten Kescherstöcken.


Diesen verwende ich auch seit ca. 3 Jahren, er ist allerdings wie @geomas schon erwähnte nicht der leichteste und hat ein höheres Transportmaß von ~1,80m. Dafür macht er einen total robusten Eindruck und ich habe auch im komplett ausgezogenen Zustand keine Angst dass er Schlapp machen würde. 
Gerade an unseren Elbe-Altarmen wo man bedingt durch den Wasserstand auch schon Mal bis zu 3m über der Wasseroberfläche sitzt, ist er mir häufig ein treuer Begleiter.
Auch lässt er sich durch seine Robustheit zur Melioration einsetzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ist die fehlgelieferte Rute von AD wieder flott?
> Ich habe mit denen - wie gesagt - bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Die hab ich ja damals gleich wieder in Ordnung gebracht.

Momentan baue ich ein Pärchen leichte Grundruten in 1,5lb .


----------



## Hecht100+

Kescherstock, made bei DIY. Alte Sänger-Telestipp GFK 7 mtr, Spitzenteile entfernt, 5 Teile sind noch übrig, vorletztes Teil mit einer Gummitülle hinten schwergängiger gemacht, Bankstickverlängerung vorne in die Spitzte eingeklebt. Ist jetzt ausgefahren 5 meter lang und hebt im ausgefahrenen Zustand 1000 Gramm getestet, bei schwereren Fischen muß man halt über die Stange den Kumpel näher heran holen und dann aus dem Wasser hieven. Trittsicher ist sie natürlich überhaupt nicht und @Wuemmehunter Karpfen würde ich ihr auch nicht zutrauen. Aber ansonsten ist sie für steile Ufer bzw. Seerosenfelder oder Krautbänke durch ihre Länge doch schon sehr praktisch. Und sie läßt sich auf 1,10 mtr zusammenschieben, wird mit einer Zaunpfahlpostengummikappe abgedeckt und verschwindet dann in der Rutentasche.


----------



## Jason

@cyprinusbarbus Ein Petri Heil aus Nordhessen an dir für den prächtigen Döbel. Schön, dass du die knapp 2 trockenen Stunden zum angeln genutzt hast. Das wäre heute bei mir nicht möglich gewesen. Non Stopp Dauerregen. Hast du wieder mit Brotflocke geangelt?
@Hecht100+ Tolle Bilder vom Rhein, die du uns da zeigst. Der Rhein ist schon ein gigantisches Gewässer.
@geomas Danke für deinen schönen bebilderten Bericht. Hättest ja mal in die Öff- Kantine reingehen können. Vielleicht stand ja @Fantastic Fishing hinterm Herd .

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@jason 1  Petri Dank !  Jau, wieder auf Monsterflocke und ohne Futter .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tobias85

@cyprinusbarbus: auch von mir ein Petri!



Ukel schrieb:


> Dass Neustadt fehlt, ist schon mal schade, die haben dort auch ruhige Strecken. Aber es gibt dort viele Kurven, die sind durchaus einen Versuch wert, Strömungskanten usw. Allgemeinen Tipp für Barben habe ich eigentlich nicht, die findest du überall, ob in schneller oder langsamerer Strömung. Wichtiger ist eher, passendes Gerät und Köder, Partikel im Futter....oder Glück. Ich beangel sie eigentlich nie gezielt, aber beim Stippen gesellt sich gern mal die eine oder andere Barbe dazu, bei uns vor allem im September/Oktober, an der Kopfrute dann natürlich meistens ein Krimi.



Das klingt doch aber generell garnicht so schlecht, dann muss ich mich nur irgendwie mit den steilen Ufern arrangieren.  Danke für die Infos!

@Kochtopf: Interessantes Video, aber mir ist das Geschmaddere mit den Dosen schon eigentlich zuviel. Beim selber machen würde ich mich dafür nach 5 Minuten wohl schon selbst verfluchen. Aber wenn du das mal ausprobierst, dann bin i h natürlich auch sehr gespannt auf einen Testbericht!

@geomas: Sieht doch ganz beschaulich aus und die Erzählungen lassen hoffen. Ob ich bei entgegengesetzter Unterstellung aber die Pose einsetzen würde weiß ich nicht, dann treibt dein Köder ja letzendlich gegen die Strömung am Grund.


----------



## Jason

Wann ist eigentlich Einlass bei der Stippermesse? Ich werde auch da sein, obwohl am 01. 03. bei uns eine Familienfeier ansteht. 
Meine Frau ist so gut zu mir. Sie hat ganz trocken gesagt: "Fahr doch ruhig da hin. Dann gehe ich mit meinen Eltern alleine auf die Feier". Wenn die wüsste, das die Angelegenheit wieder teuer ausgehen könnte, dann würde sie mich nicht so ziehen lassen .
Aber was sie nicht weiß, macht sie nicht heiß. 
Da hier momentan die Kescherdiskussion läuft, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich auch einen längeren, also einen Kescher, brauche. 

Ist schon schöner, wenn man die Sachen in der Hand halten kann. Ich denke mal, da finde ich was beim Heinz

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Statt angeln zu gehen hab ich mich heute mit dem Rad und dem Thermometer auf Erkundungstour gemacht. Wie bei Wuemme hat der Mittellandkanal in den letzten paar warmen Tagenauch ganze 1,5 Grad zugelegt, für ein durchgängig 4m tiefes Gewässer finde ich das schon ganz beachtlich. Auch mein kleiner Bach tendierte heute mehr zu 10 als zu 5 Grad.

Besonders interessant war, dass der Mittellandkanal auf 10km überall gleich kalt war, nur an einer einzigen Stelle (strukturell sowieso ein Hotspot) hatte er ein halbes Grad mehr. Auf Friedfisch habe ich da bisher  och nicht geangelt, vielleicht sollte ich das unter den Vorzeichen mal dringend tun.


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wann ist eigentlich Einlass bei der Stippermesse? Ich werde auch da sein, obwohl am 01. 03. bei uns eine Familienfeier ansteht.



Foyer ab 8, Messehalle ab 9 wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Hecht100+

Und in Foyer kriegt man Kaffee und Frühstück

Edit Und kann sabbeln.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und in Foyer kriegt man Kaffee und Frühstück
> 
> Edit Und kann sabbeln.


Bist du auch anwesend?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, hatte ich vor.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du ueber Osnabrück fährst können wir Sprit sparen.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du ueber Osnabrück fährst können wir Sprit sparen.


Jetzt wird es spannend. Wir wollten den Tobi auch noch unterwegs einsammeln. Da habe ich aber noch keine Rückmeldung. Wir werden sehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Kein Problem, warten wir es ab. Ist von uns nur ne gute Stunde, wenn läuft.


----------



## Mikesch

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein Bild meines neuen Weißfisch-Blinkers, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337765


Find' ich lustig, da wird doch mit Bleifreiheit geworben. Bei einem Köder dieser Machart eigentlich überflüssig.


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...
> #DIY
> Es gibt Leute, die rollen ihre Boilies oder mischen ihr Futter selber, der geneigte Chubist schaute bislang in die Röhre- aber, meine Freunde, diese Zeiten sind Vorbei - so macht man SPAM selber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..t.


Mit scharfen Messern würde es sich leichter arbeiten.


----------



## Kochtopf

mikesch schrieb:


> Mit scharfen Messern würde es sich leichter arbeiten.


DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Tobias85

#stippermesse

Wie ist es da denn eigentlich mit den Preisen? Unterscheiden die sich merklich von (Online-)Handel oder nimmt sich das nichts?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> #stippermesse
> 
> Wie ist es da denn eigentlich mit den Preisen? Unterscheiden die sich merklich von (Online-)Handel oder nimmt sich das nichts?


Wenn man den sagen glauben schenken darf gibt es bei Futter immense einsparmöglichkeiten und ansonsten hast du ein Dutzend Berater ob der Kauf auch taugt


----------



## geomas

#stippermesse

Also die Preise, die ich in Erinnerung habe, bewegten sich auf „niedrigem bis normalen Niveau”.
Das bezieht sich in erster Linie auf den Kleinkram, den ich 2019 dort erstanden habe.
Reizvoll fand ich, daß man viele Sachen begrabbeln konnte, die meine örtlichen Händler noch nicht mal buchstabieren können.
Dadurch läßt sich natürlich auch Geld sparen.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man den sagen glauben schenken darf gibt es bei Futter immense einsparmöglichkeiten und ansonsten hast du ein Dutzend Berater ob der Kauf auch taugt


Dann bin ich ja froh, dich dabei zu haben   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#kanal

Ach ja - gleich bei meiner Ankunft schwirrte ein leuchtendes blaues Etwas an mir vorbei - Eisvogel! Immer wieder schön zu sehen.
An der Wasseroberfläche sah man sehr viel Kleinstfisch. Die gegenläufige Strömung mag eine Nachwirkung windreicher Tage sein - sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.

Der steile Hang/das steile Ufer speziell auf der Südseite erschwert die Angelei an den allermeisten Stellen enorm. Jetzt, bei den recht kühlen Temperaturen, ist es mir persönlich zu gefährlich, an so einem Hang zu kraxeln.
Ab Ende Frühling ist der Kanal vermutlich zu verkrautet, um dort effektiv mit der Grundangel zu fischen. Muß ich mir dann evtl. noch mal ansehen.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und in Foyer kriegt man Kaffee und Frühstück
> Edit Und kann sabbeln.


Sieht diese Edit wenigstens was gleich? Die Editen, die ich bisher kennen lernte, waren alle, von sagen wir mal, etwas "friesischer Herbeheit"! 


mikesch schrieb:


> Mit scharfen Messern würde es sich leichter arbeiten.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht.


Messer alleine genügen bei dem nicht. Ist euch aufgefallen, wie seltsam der alles anfasst? Bissl vergstallt würd ich sagen, der Typ.


----------



## Andal

Und am Sonntagabend wirds wohl heissen: "*Mutti, da waren so komische Männer, die haben alle Kescher mitgenommen*!"


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Messer alleine genügen bei dem nicht. Ist euch aufgefallen, wie seltsam der alles anfasst? Bissl vergstallt würd ich sagen, der Typ.



Das mit den Messern und den Händen ist auch in den Kommentaren unter dem Video aufgefallen- der Ersteller hat sich dazu darunter geäussert, die Messer seien scharf, aber hätte tatsächlich irgendein Leiden in den Händen. 
Mir käme so vor, als sei der Tisch bzw. Unterlage sehr wackelig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das mit den Messern und den Händen ist auch in den Kommentaren unter dem Video aufgefallen- der Ersteller hat sich dazu darunter geäussert, die Messer seien scharf, aber hätte tatsächlich irgendein Leiden in den Händen.
> Mir käme so vor, als sei der Tisch bzw. Unterlage sehr wackelig.


Scharfe Messer neigen dazu, zu schneiden, mal ganz doof gesagt. Und es ist bspw ein riesenunterschied, was für Frau Topf ein scharfes Küchenmesser ist und was es für El Potto ist. 
Aber ist ja egal, es geht un Wissensvermittlung und nicht um Haltungsnoten beim Synchronschwimmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja froh, dich dabei zu haben
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dein Vertrauen in mein Wissen ehrt und beschämt mich zugleich


----------



## Minimax

Was mich viel eher frappiert hat als der Zustand seiner Küchengeräte war die offensichtliche Begeisterung mit der der Gute von dem wunderbaren, durchscheinende Geleeglibber um sein Tulip sprach. Das verfolgt mich ein bisschen.
Übrigens, ich lagere mein Tulip im kühlschrank- etwas abgekühlt kann man nämlich den ganzen Rotz und Ralf (brrr) viel leichter entfernen, plus, es würfelt sich besser.


----------



## geomas

^ seltsam, ich finde, daß am typischen Tulip-FF eher wenig Glibber ist.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab selten was anderes verwendet (ist in den meisten Kaufmannsläden präsent) aber es ist noch zu viel. Abscheulich, Brrr. Mich selbst kann man mit dem Zeug jagen, da bin ich ganz undöbelig.


----------



## Andal

Also dieses homemade SPAM, schön gebraten, mit Bacon, Cheddar und Spiegelei, dazu Coleslaw, Fritten und kaltes, deutsches(!) Bier würde ich jetzt auch nicht von Tisch fegen.


----------



## geomas

So, morgen habe ich (Stand jetzt) tatsächlich frei, kann also nochmals in Richtung Kanal aufbrechen. Muß mal sehen, wie das tatsächliche Wetter ist. 
Der kleine, geheimnisvolle Teich in Kanal-Nähe ist komplett umwaldet und könnte sich als Ausweich-Gewässer anbieten, falls die Strömung wieder so stark ist wie heute.

Der benachbarte Fluß ist mir etwas unheimlich, eventuell sehe ich mir den auch mal aus der Nähe an.

Auf dem Weg dorthin sah ich links und rechts auf den Äckern die typischen Karauschengewässer: kreisrunder Teich, ein bis drei Weiden, etwas Rohr.
Immerhin gibt es solche Gewässer noch hier und da.


----------



## Minimax

Viel Erfolg! Guts Nächtle Jungs


----------



## Tobias85

Na dann bin ich ja guter Dinge, was ein Rutenschnäppchen auf der Messe angeht...und auf El Pottos Expertise, die er mir dann zur Verfügung stellt 



geomas schrieb:


> Ab Ende Frühling ist der Kanal vermutlich zu verkrautet, um dort effektiv mit der Grundangel zu fischen. Muß ich mir dann evtl. noch mal ansehen.



Krautharke! Wo, wenn nicht dort? Grad in sonem kleinen Kanälchen lassen sich doch locker irgendwo ein paar qm freiharken, ohne dass jemand davon etwas mitbekommt. Und du hast doch meine ich sogar eine rumfliegen, nicht wahr?



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab selten was anderes verwendet (ist in den meisten Kaufmannsläden präsent) aber es ist noch zu viel. Abscheulich, Brrr. Mich selbst kann man mit dem Zeug jagen, da bin ich ganz undöbelig.



Er verabscheut Tulip-Glibber, Curry und vermutlich auch rohe Hähnchenleber und Käse-Krill-Teig. Fällt euch was auf? Er verschmäht alles, was top für Döbel ist. Vielleicht ist unser Mini ja sowas wie ein Döbelköder-Indikator?


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Er verabscheut Tulip-Glibber, Curry und vermutlich auch rohe Hähnchenleber und Käse-Krill-Teig. Fällt euch was auf? Er verschmäht alles, was top für Döbel ist. Vielleicht ist unser Mini ja sowas wie ein Döbelköder-Indikator?


Er macht's schon nicht unrichtig. Er angelt mit dem Zeug und vertilgt es nicht selber.


----------



## geomas

#krautharke

Gute Idee, aber dafür ist entlang des Kanals zuviel Verkehr von Radfahrern, Hunde-Gassi-Gehern und so.
In den Sommermonaten werde ich das Ding aber im Kofferrraum dabei haben, genau wie die „Sichel” mit 3/8-BSF Gewinde.


----------



## daci7

Tobias85 schrieb:


> [...]
> Er verabscheut Tulip-Glibber, Curry und vermutlich auch rohe Hähnchenleber und Käse-Krill-Teig. Fällt euch was auf? Er verschmäht alles, was top für Döbel ist. Vielleicht ist unser Mini ja sowas wie ein Döbelköder-Indikator?


Was ja einfach zu beweisen wäre ... ähhhm @Minimax ... magst du eigendlich Tauwürmer? Schonmal Madenbündel probiert?








Kirsche gefällig?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #krautharke
> 
> Gute Idee, aber dafür ist entlang des Kanals zuviel Verkehr von Radfahrern, Hunde-Gassi-Gehern und so.
> In den Sommermonaten werde ich das Ding aber im Kofferrraum dabei haben, genau wie die „Sichel” mit 3/8-BSF Gewinde.


Deswegen bevorzuge ich das kräftige Lotblei. Was kann ich denn dafür, dass ausgerechnet an dieser Stelle alles voller Kraut ist/war.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja guter Dinge, was ein Rutenschnäppchen auf der Messe angeht...und auf El Pottos Expertise, die er mir dann zur Verfügung stellt


"Hält da ein Glöckchen dran?"


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Das mit den viel zu hoch über der Wasseroberfläche gelegenen Angelplätzen kenn ich zu genüge; bei Niedrigwasser die Buhnen runterzuklettern ist, besonders in der Nacht, sehr ungemütlich.. .
Deshalb habe ich seit gut 20 Jahren einen 4m Stock von Moritz - ist wohl Komposit, schön leicht und robust - mit dem bin ich überaus zufrieden.
Letzte Woche hatte ich diesen in der Hand:








						Kogha Carbon Net Handles günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Carbon Net Handles günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Ist ein put over (was mich persönlich eher nervt..), nicht teuer und macht soweit nen guten Eindruck.
Wenn ich nix hätte, würde ich mir den wohl zulegen.. .


----------



## Kneto

Da hier ja zum Thema #Stippermesse das Thema Mitfahrgelegenheit aufkam, würde ich dieses noch einmal hochholen.
Ich selber bin stark an der Stippermesse interessiert, habe aber einen Anfahrtsweg von ca. 350km mit einer Fahrdauer von gut 4 Std.
Mein Weg würde mich über die A2 an Magdeburg vorbei über Braunschweig nach Hannover führen, von dort über die A7 in Richtung Hodenhagen und das letzte Stück über die A27 nach Bremen.
Wenn jemand Interesse zur Bildung einer Fahrgeneinschaft zur Stippermesse hat, kann er sich gerne melden. 
Schon aus ökologischen wie ökonomischen Gründen würde ich dies begrüßen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bezüglich den Spoonigen Anregungen, ich habe mir den Spro Flip Net Kescher gegönnt, schon kompakt beim Transport und mit 4m nicht zu kurz.
Über die Stabilität kann ich nicht klagen, bin aber auch noch nicht draufgetreten


----------



## Minimax

@daci7 tatsächlich, Insekten, Würmer und Obst verschmähe ich in der Regel. Schnecken hingegen nehme ich gut an.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @daci7 tatsächlich, Insekten, Würmer und Obst verschmähe ich in der Regel. Schnecken hingegen nehme ich gut an.


Würdest du die roten oder die braunen Nacktschnecken bevorzugen?


----------



## Minimax

Ausschliesslich Gehäuseschnecken. Ja, ich gebe zu, ich bin nicht anspruchslos in der Haltung.


----------



## Hecht100+

Schade, bei braunen Nacktschnecken hätte ich dich dann im nächsten Herbst gerne mal zu einem zünftigen Schneckenabend eingeladen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schade, bei braunen Nacktschnecken hätte ich dich dann im nächsten Herbst gerne mal zu einem zünftigen Schneckenabend eingeladen.


Hier wirds ja immer "Französischer"


----------



## Racklinger

Hmmmm, Weinbergschnecken in Knoblauchsoße mit frischen Baguette 
Von den braunen Nacktschnecken haben wir auch genug im Weinberg, wäre eigentlich mal zu überlegen als Köder im Sommer. Wenn die nur nicht so ekelhaft schleimig wären, also der Schleim bei dem sich die Nackenhaare aufstellen und den man auch nicht mehr von den Fingern bekommt


----------



## Racklinger

#Stippermesse 
wäre sicherlich sehr reizvoll, auch um ein paar Leutchen vom Ükel mal zu treffen. Ist bei mir aber leider nicht drinn, ist doch das andere Ende Deutschlands.


----------



## Tikey0815

Racklinger schrieb:


> #Stippermesse
> wäre sicherlich sehr reizvoll, auch um ein paar Leutchen vom Ükel mal zu treffen. Ist bei mir aber leider nicht drinn, ist doch das andere Ende Deutschlands.


Jungels....stellt euch mal nicht so an, setzt euch ins Auto, macht schicke Mucke an und los.....sind doch nur 1000KM bis zum Meer


----------



## exstralsunder

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ...sind doch nur 1000KM bis zum Meer



welches eigentlich?


----------



## Tikey0815

exstralsunder schrieb:


> welches eigentlich?


Immer dieses deutschtümelige Kleinbürgertum.......ist doch egal, hauptsache Meer und Stippermesse


----------



## exstralsunder

am Ende sitz ich in Dubrovnik alleine am Wasser.
Ä bissel Klarheit muss schon sein.


----------



## Racklinger

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Immer dieses deutschtümelige Kleinbürgertum.......ist doch egal, hauptsache Meer und Stippermesse


Naja die Richtung wäre schon wichtig, nicht dass man irgendwo an der adria steht und nach der Stippermesse fragt


----------



## exstralsunder

Racklinger schrieb:


> Naja die Richtung wäre schon wichtig, nicht dass man irgendwo an der adria steht und nach der Stippermesse fragt


 Du bist mein Mann. Wenigstens einer der mich versteht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Racklinger schrieb:


> Naja die Richtung wäre schon wichtig, nicht dass man irgendwo an der adria steht und nach der Stippermesse fragt





exstralsunder schrieb:


> am Ende sitz ich in Dubrovnik alleine am Wasser.
> Ä bissel Klarheit muss schon sein.



Naja, ein wenig Geografie und Navi Erfahrung sollte man schon haben. Schaut euch einfach beim Losfahren die Bäume am Straßenrand an, wenn ihr die grüne, weiche Moos-Seite im Rückspiegel sehen könnt, seit ihr auf dem Weg nach Norden !


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Naja die Richtung wäre schon wichtig, nicht dass man irgendwo an der adria steht und nach der Stippermesse fragt



Adria  wäre das Po Delta nicht weit 
Bring mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken 

LG Michael


----------



## exstralsunder

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Naja, ein wenig Geografie und Navi Erfahrung sollte man schon haben. Schaut euch einfach beim Losfahren die Bäume am Straßenrand an, wenn ihr die grüne, weiche Moos-Seite im Rückspiegel sehen könnt, seit ihr auf dem Weg nach Norden !



Ich habs, ich habs.
Bremen
Angelteich ist ja auch gleich um die Ecke


----------



## geomas

So, ich starte mal zu einer kleinen Erkundungstour. 
Ziele sind der geheimnisvolle Teich in der Nähe des Kanals und der kleine Fluß ebenfalls in der Nähe.
Primärziel (haha!) ist es, mir einen oberflächlichen Eindruck von den Gewässern zu verschaffen.
Angeln + Fisch wäre nett, aber „kann, nix Muß”.


----------



## Jason

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich habs, ich habs.
> Bremen
> Angelteich ist ja auch gleich um die Ecke


Schreib mal ne Karte. Gute Reise. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## exstralsunder

Kommt keiner mit? Bin ich da schon wieder alleine.?
Hab extra den Akku von meinem E Bike voll aufgeladen.
Ich hab gehofft, bei der Stippermesse endlich einen Futter Eimer zu bekommen.
Sollte schon ne Marke sein.
Wird das wieder nüschd.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich starte mal zu einer kleinen Erkundungstour.
> Ziele sind der geheimnisvolle Teich in der Nähe des Kanals und der kleine Fluß ebenfalls in der Nähe.



Ouh, das hört sich sehr verheißungsvoll an, bin schon sehr neugierig.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas Viel Erfolg ,Spaß und Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Kommt keiner mit? Bin ich da schon wieder alleine.?
> Hab extra den Akku von meinem E Bike voll aufgeladen.
> Ich hab gehofft, bei der Stippermesse endlich einen Futter Eimer zu bekommen.
> Sollte schon ne Marke sein.
> Wird das wieder nüschd.


Fährst du mit dem E-Bike zur Stippermesse?


----------



## exstralsunder

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Fährst du mit dem E-Bike zur Stippermesse?



jo. Ich hoffe rückzu auf Rückenwind. Sonst bleib ich dort.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich starte mal zu einer kleinen Erkundungstour.
> Ziele sind der geheimnisvolle Teich in der Nähe des Kanals und der kleine Fluß ebenfalls in der Nähe.
> Primärziel (haha!) ist es, mir einen oberflächlichen Eindruck von den Gewässern zu verschaffen.




Fein.
Dann lass mal hören wie es aussieht.

Ich sitze hier rum und lackier' und lackier' und lackier'.........so langsam reicht es........


----------



## exstralsunder

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier rum und lackier' und lackier' und lackier'.........so langsam reicht es........


So ein Drama um 10 Fingernägel...


----------



## Professor Tinca

8 und 2 Daumenägel!

Dazu noch 12 Ringe....


----------



## Tobias85

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich hab gehofft, bei der Stippermesse endlich einen Futter Eimer zu bekommen.
> Sollte schon ne Marke sein.
> Wird das wieder nüschd.



Ein Markeneimer muss es natürlich schon sein, das wissen wir ja alle! Sonst föngt man ja nichts...

@geomas: Viel Spaß, mögest du ein paar spannende Stellen finden


----------



## Hering 58

exstralsunder schrieb:


> jo. Ich hoffe rückzu auf Rückenwind. Sonst bleib ich dort.


Viel Spaß und Glück.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 8 und 2 Daumenägel!
> 
> Dazu noch 12 Ringe....


Professor Pimper


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 8 und 2 Daumenägel!
> 
> Dazu noch 12 Ringe....


Und die Zehen Nägel nicht vergessen.....


----------



## Skott

Skott schrieb:


> Danke Stefan,
> ich werde morgen Mal einen Versuch aufbauen und dann berichten, jetzt ist es mir zu spät...☺


 So, ihr Lieben,

habe heute morgen nach dem Frühstück mal einen Versuch aufgebaut und anschließend mit drei Schnüren durchgeführt...

Dazu habe ich das Griffstück einer alten Brandungsrute in etwa 140cm Höhe zwischen 2 Regale geklemmt.
An dieses Rutenteil habe ich einen kleinen Edelstahl S-Haken aus dem Fleischereibedarf gehängt.
Anschließend habe ich von den 3 Testspulen je ein ca. 80cm Stück abgeschnitten und jeweils beide Enden mit einer 3-fachen Chirurgenschlaufe (Schlaufenknoten) versehen.
Die Knotenfestigkeit beträgt hier etwa 70-80% der linearen Schnurstärke.

Die Testschnüre habe ich nacheinander oben eingehangen, das untere Ende ebenfalls mit einem S-Haken versehen und hieran einen 10l Wassereimer gehängt.
Der Eimer hat ein Leergewicht von 391 g und der S-Haken wog 17 g, das macht zusammen schon mal 408 g.

Für die Belastung der Schnüre hatte ich einmal 1000g Zucker im Paket und 3 mal 500g Zucker im Paket.

Ich fing mit einer alten Zander-Zielfisch-Schnur von Cormoran "Profiline" 0,18mm, Tragkraft 2,9 kg, 500m Sonderpreis 9,-DM !!! an.....
Vorsichtig 1 kg Zucker in den Eimer gelegt und Peng war die Schnur durch, ich denke, dass dieser Umstand dem Alter (sie stammte ja noch aus D-Mark-Zeiten) geschuldet war.

Die beiden folgenden Schnüre waren neu:
Shimano Catana  0,185mm, Tragkraft 3,4 kg  und
Stroft GTM 0,18mm, Tragkraft 3,6 kg

Die Shimano hielt dem Eimer mit 1,5kg Zucker noch stand, ertrug also mit der Eimer- und Hakenmasse 1908 g.
Als ich vorsichtig weitere 500 g Zucker dazu packte, riss die Schnur sofort!

Bei der Stroft GTM war es fast ähnlich, nur das nach dem Hinzupacken von  den 500  g Zucker die Schnur noch gefühlte 6-8 Sekunden hielt, bevor sie riss.

Fazit:

Keine der Schnüre erreichte die versprochene Tragkraft, selbst wenn man die Knotenfestigkeit in Abzug bringt bleiben sie noch darunter...


----------



## Mikesch

Hi,
80 cm ist eigentlich zu kurz, das Schnurstück zwischen den Knoten sollte zum testen mind. 1m lang sein.

Du kannst ja mal den Versuch umdrehen.
Du nimmst eine Rute mit Rolle auf der die zu testende Schnur ist und hebst damit den Eimer plus 500 Gramm Zusatzgewicht.
Natürlich keine Wallerrute sondern auch Eine die du mit 18er Schnur fischen würdest.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hier noch ein Nachtrag zum Kescherstock DIY: Was ich mir noch dazu gebastelt hatte ist ein Winkelstück, um den Kescher bei steileren Ufern passend unter den Fisch zu bekommen. Eigentlich hat dieses Winkelstück vom Hersteller her eine Miniaturgewindestäbchen eingebaut, das erschien mir aber nicht standfest genug und so habe ich das Teil einfach durchbohrt und mit einer Nirosta-Oesenschraube wieder zusammen gefügt. Der Hintergedanke dabei war, das man an der Oesenschraube auch noch ein Notfallseil anbringen kann, um dann das Teil auch als Spundwandkescher zu gebrauchen.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Winkelstück


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Winkelstück


	

		
			
		

		
	
 eingeklebtes Gewindestück


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gummiendkappe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fein.
> Dann lass mal hören wie es aussieht.
> 
> Ich sitze hier rum und lackier' und lackier' und lackier'.........so langsam reicht es........



Machste dir wieder deine Zehennägel hübsch, wa?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Ich lackier' heute alles was mir in die Quere kommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Ich lackier' heute alles was mir in die Quere kommt.



Ich sehe schon einen Döbel mit Lila Glitter in deinem Kescherkopf schimmern.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gerade hatte ich etwas "nicht verwertbare Zeit" und habe versucht das Beste daraus zu machen - jetzt habe ich wieder genug DS Bleie zwischen 1 und 60gr..





86 Jigs und gut 200 Bleie - 2 Stunden Arbeit.. .


----------



## geomas

Hut ab vor Eurer Arbeit, @rhinefisher , @Professor Tinca und @Skott !

Ist schon ne gute Sache, wenn man etwas mehr Zucker im Haus hat ;-)



Ich war heute tatsächlich nur Gewässer ausbaldowern - die Angeln blieben aus Zeitgründen im Auto.
Später am Abend schreib ich nen kleinen Exkursionsbericht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Skott schrieb:


> So, ihr Lieben,
> 
> habe heute morgen nach dem Frühstück mal einen Versuch aufgebaut und anschließend mit drei Schnüren durchgeführt...
> 
> Dazu habe ich das Griffstück einer alten Brandungsrute in etwa 140cm Höhe zwischen 2 Regale geklemmt.
> An dieses Rutenteil habe ich einen kleinen Edelstahl S-Haken aus dem Fleischereibedarf gehängt.
> Anschließend habe ich von den 3 Testspulen je ein ca. 80cm Stück abgeschnitten und jeweils beide Enden mit einer 3-fachen Chirurgenschlaufe (Schlaufenknoten) versehen.
> Die Knotenfestigkeit beträgt hier etwa 70-80% der linearen Schnurstärke.
> 
> Die Testschnüre habe ich nacheinander oben eingehangen, das untere Ende ebenfalls mit einem S-Haken versehen und hieran einen 10l Wassereimer gehängt.
> Der Eimer hat ein Leergewicht von 391 g und der S-Haken wog 17 g, das macht zusammen schon mal 408 g.
> 
> Für die Belastung der Schnüre hatte ich einmal 1000g Zucker im Paket und 3 mal 500g Zucker im Paket.
> 
> Ich fing mit einer alten Zander-Zielfisch-Schnur von Cormoran "Profiline" 0,18mm, Tragkraft 2,9 kg, 500m Sonderpreis 9,-DM !!! an.....
> Vorsichtig 1 kg Zucker in den Eimer gelegt und Peng war die Schnur durch, ich denke, dass dieser Umstand dem Alter (sie stammte ja noch aus D-Mark-Zeiten) geschuldet war.
> 
> Die beiden folgenden Schnüre waren neu:
> Shimano Catana  0,185mm, Tragkraft 3,4 kg  und
> Stroft GTM 0,18mm, Tragkraft 3,6 kg
> 
> Die Shimano hielt dem Eimer mit 1,5kg Zucker noch stand, ertrug also mit der Eimer- und Hakenmasse 1908 g.
> Als ich vorsichtig weitere 500 g Zucker dazu packte, riss die Schnur sofort!
> 
> Bei der Stroft GTM war es fast ähnlich, nur das nach dem Hinzupacken von  den 500  g Zucker die Schnur noch gefühlte 6-8 Sekunden hielt, bevor sie riss.
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> Keine der Schnüre erreichte die versprochene Tragkraft, selbst wenn man die Knotenfestigkeit in Abzug bringt bleiben sie noch darunter...


Eine Nachfrage hätte ich noch/ Wo sind die Schnüre gerissen, am Knoten oder direkt am Faden?  Ansonsten Danke für den Versuch. So sieht man mal, wohin die Tragkraftreise geht.


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,ich hatte ja vor paar Tagen meine Rute hier gezeigt wo der Blank hinter dem Ring gebrochen war ...Der Ring war 5 mm und der Tube 1,6 mm .....
Heute habe ich endlich den neuen Ring bekommen. ......was haben die mir geschickt ,Tube 1,2 mm 
So ne Kxxxx ! Kann den Durchmesser vom Blank natürlich auch nicht verjüngen sonst hab ich zu wenig Material. 
Jetzt geht der ganze Spaß von neuem los. 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ,ich hatte ja vor paar Tagen meine Rute hier gezeigt wo der Blank hinter dem Ring gebrochen war ...Der Ring war 5 mm und der Tube 1,6 mm .....
> Heute habe ich endlich den neuen Ring bekommen. ......was haben die mir geschickt ,Tube 1,2 mm
> So ne Kxxxx ! Kann den Durchmesser vom Blank natürlich auch nicht verjüngen sonst hab ich zu wenig Material.
> Jetzt geht der ganze Spaß von neuem los.
> 
> LG Michael




Wo hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bestellt?



So ein Laden bei Ebay ...
Hab ihn schon angeschrieben, bisher keine Antwort. 
Hab jetzt aber woanders schon passend bestellt, ist ja zum Glück nicht teuer und ich möchte die Rute gerne in Ordnung wissen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@rhinefisher  Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ein Laden bei Ebay ...
> Hab ihn schon angeschrieben, bisher keine Antwort.
> Hab jetzt aber woanders schon passend bestellt, ist ja zum Glück nicht teuer und ich möchte die Rute gerne in Ordnung wissen.
> 
> LG Michael


Hast du bei dir keinen _Angel-laden?Bei uns haben die meistens alles da._


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du bei dir keinen _Angel-laden?Bei uns haben die meistens alles da._



Genau den ,den ich gebraucht hatte war nicht da !Hätten Sie selbst bestellen müssen! Leider 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Genau den ,den ich gebraucht hatte war nicht da !Hätten Sie selbst bestellen müssen! Leider
> 
> LG Michael


Das ist aber schade.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ein Laden bei Ebay ...




Ja welcher denn?


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja welcher denn?



Bekommst eine PN

LG


----------



## rustaweli

Falls das Thema Schnüre so Manchen wirklich interessiert, schickt mir einfach Meterproben. Haben in der Firma zwecks Qualitätssicherung oder fertigungsbegleitende Prüfungen auch Geräte welche Dicke, Dehnung, Zugfestigkeit usw messen.
Ansonsten - meine Güte, herrscht hier ein Tempo. Wehe dem der es mal paar Tage nicht hierher schafft.
Wünsch Euch was und Petri allen Fänger in letzter Zeit!


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Falls das Thema Schnüre so Manchen wirklich interessiert, schickt mir einfach Meterproben. Haben in der Firma zwecks Qualitätssicherung oder fertigungsbegleitende Prüfungen auch Geräte welche Dicke, Dehnung, Zugfestigkeit usw messen.
> Ansonsten - meine Güte, herrscht hier ein Tempo. Wehe dem der es mal paar Tage nicht hierher schafft.
> Wünsch Euch was und Petri allen Fänger in letzter Zeit!



Wow !
Ich habe da im Moment zwar kein Anliegen aber trotzdem gut zu wissen das jemand von uns die Möglichkeit hat !
Vor vielen Jahren war ich im Maschinenbau auch mal für kurze Zeit in der Qualitätssicherung!  Hat mir mega Spaß gemacht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

hier sind ja wirklich beeindruckende Basteleien und Experimente im Gange, vielen Herzlichen Dank fürs vorstellen und teilen! Ich glaube wir alle freuen uns über die Vorstellungen solcher Aktivitäten, und auch wenn so manches Projekt im verborgenen abläuft, sind wir doch neugierig und dankbar für jeden Hinweis und jede Preview, besonders von den Rutenbauern unter uns, husthust, zwinkerzwinker...
hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> und auch wenn so manches Projekt im verborgenen abläuft, sind wir doch neugierig und dankbar für jeden Hinweis und jede Preview, besonders von den Rutenbauern unter uns, husthust, zwinkerzwinker...




Morgen gibt es Bilder.
Das letzte Teil dreht sich noch auf dem Trockner.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weil ich mit Micha gerade per PN über Ringe schrieb, will ich euch den mMn besten Shop für Rutenringe nicht vorenthalten.

Fuji Ringe zu echt güntigen Preisen. Da hab ich schon oft bestellt und der liefert immer schnell und zuverlässig!   
*


			hpibrosca-1 | eBay Shops
		

*


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eine Nachfrage hätte ich noch/ Wo sind die Schnüre gerissen, am Knoten oder direkt am Faden?  Ansonsten Danke für den Versuch. So sieht man mal, wohin die Tragkraftreise geht.


Die Cormoran und die Shimano am Knoten, die Stroft mitten im Faden....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dank Skotty!


----------



## geomas

@Skott - wäre mal interessant, was die „altmodischen” 1,8kg-Schnüre für Werte liefern würden.
Ich persönlich bin ein großer Freund der Maxima Chameleon und der Daiwa Sensor von der superbilligen Großspule.
Beide haben moderate bis ausgesprochen niedrige Tragkraftangaben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Skott - wäre mal interessant, was die „altmodischen” 1,8kg-Schnüre für Werte liefern würden.
> Ich persönlich bin ein großer Freund der Maxima Chameleon und der Daiwa Sensor von der superbillugen Großspule.
> Beide haben moderate bis ausgesprochen niedrige Tragkraftangaben.



Hier ein super Angebot von Rusty.



rustaweli schrieb:


> *Falls das Thema Schnüre so Manchen wirklich interessiert, schickt mir einfach Meterproben. *Haben in der Firma zwecks Qualitätssicherung oder fertigungsbegleitende Prüfungen auch Geräte welche Dicke, Dehnung, Zugfestigkeit usw messen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Daiwa Sensor finde ich auch top ....wobei ich mir die letzte Zeit als 0/8/15 Schnur oft die Daiwa Ninja gekauft hatte .Rein subjektiv empfinde ich dort die Zugfestigkeit /Tragkraft eigentlich sehr gut! 
Allerdings die Knotenfestigkeit eher durchschnittlich! Kann man jedoch mit besseren /verbesserten Knoten gut kompensieren .

LG


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

# Rutenringe  Ich habe in meinem Fundus gefühlte 500 Ringe, incl. Spitzenringe in allen möglichen Tubengrößen, auch Telerutenringe, alles Sic, aber keine Fujis, den netten Ükelz hier würde ich bei Bedarf auch welche für umme abgeben, einfach melden im Bedarfsfall !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hier mal auf die Schnelle ein paar Bilder, das sind aber nur Exoten und Einzelstücke, alles andere habe ich in größeren Stückzahlen .......


tight lines
Tom
	

		
			
		

		
	












Ja, da sind auch echt vergoldete dabei .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Skott schrieb:


> Die Cormoran und die Shimano am Knoten, die Stroft mitten im Faden....


Das gibt mir gehörig zu denken !!! Danke für die Mühe !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

geomas schrieb:


> #krautharke
> 
> Gute Idee, aber dafür ist entlang des Kanals zuviel Verkehr von Radfahrern, Hunde-Gassi-Gehern und so.


Do it in the dark ............


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Aufgrund der knappen Kürze oder der langen Länge werde ich meinen Exkursionsbericht wohl splitten.
Ich bin am sehr späten Vormittag los, im Wagen allerlei Kram, seit gestern kam eine lange Matchrute hinzu und eine Auswahl an Fließwasserposen.

Erstes Ziel war der Fluß neben dem Kanal. Anhand von AppleKarten und GoogleMaps hatte ich mir eine Stelle auserkoren, die recht einfach zugänglich zu sein schien. So war es auch. Nach einer langen Fahrt über die Dörfer fand ich einen prima legalen Parkplatz und bin mit Gummistiefeln, dicker Jacke und Kamera losmarschiert.

Von einer kleinen (Fußgänger-) Brücke gab es einen guten Blick auf das Flüßchen:




Diese Seite ist für mich angelmäßig tabu.





Und auf dieser Seite gab es nur einen Angelplatz, der sicher und legal erreichbar ist: man sieht die Stelle ganz rechts unten.
Hier ist der Fluß breiter, die Strömung ist recht schnell, links auf dem Bild ist etwas wie eine Kehrströmung.
Zu den Stellen weiter hinten kommt man von der Brücke aus nicht - eventuell gibt es einen anderen legalen Zugang, den ich aus Zeitgründen nicht abgeschritten habe.

Fast forward zu einer anderen Stelle:




Auf der Karte sah diese Stelle vielversprechend aus - aber der Röhricht-Gürtel ist zu breit, um am Flüßchen vernünftig angeln zu können.
Gut zugänglich hingegen ist eine Fischtreppe ganz in der Nähe, aber in deren unmittelbarer Umgebung ist das Pietschen untersagt.

Mein Fazit zu diesem Abschnitt des Flüßchens: reizvoll, eventuell eine zweite Erkundungstour wert. Aber momentan werd ich es dort wohl nicht versuchen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Wenn ich die Ringe auf den Musterkarten so durchzähle, sind es insgesamt eher 1000 als 500 .......... 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Aufgrund der knappen Kürze oder der langen Länge werde ich meinen Exkursionsbericht wohl splitten.
> Ich bin am sehr späte Vormittag los, im Wagen allerlei Kram, seit gestern kam eine lange Matchrute hinzu und eine Auswahl an Fleißwasserposen.
> 
> Erstes Ziel war der Fluß neben dem Kanal. Anhand von AppleKarten und GoogleMaps hatte ich mir eine Stelle auserkoren, die recht einfach zugänglich zu sein schien. So war es auch. Nach einer langen Fahrt über die Dörfer fand ich einen prima legalen Parkplatz und bin mit Gummistiefeln dicker Jacke und Kamera losmarschiert.
> 
> Von einer kleinen (Fußgänger-) Brücke gab es einen guten Blick auf das Flüßchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Seite ist für mich angelmäßig tabu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und auf dieser Seite gab es nur einen Angelplatz, der sicher und legal erreichbar ist: man sieht die Stelle ganz rechts unten.
> Hier ist der Fluß breiter, die Strömung ist recht schnell, links auf dem Bild ist etwas wie eine Kehrströmung.
> Zu den Stellen weiter hinten kommt man von der Brücke aus nicht - eventuell gibt es einen anderen legalen Zugang, den ich aus Zeitgründen nicht abgeschritten habe.
> 
> Fast forward zu einer anderen Stelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der Karte sah diese Stelle vielversprechend aus - aber der Röhricht-Gürtel ist zu breit, um am Flüßchen vernünftig angeln zu können.
> Gut zugänglich hingegen ist eine Fischtreppe ganz in der Nähe, aber in deren unmittelbarer Umgebung ist das Pietschen untersagt.
> 
> Mein Fazit zu diesem Abschnitt des Flüßchens: reizvoll, eventuell eine zweite Erkundungstour wert. Aber momentan werd ich es dort wohl nicht versuchen.



Bestimmt ein interessantes Gewässer! 
Auf den übrigens schönen Fotos, sieht der Zugang jedoch recht erschwert aus, was oft  viele Fische verspricht allerdings! 
Könnte sogar ein schönes Barbengewässer sein? 
Egal wie ! Wenn man sich die Mühe macht, geht garantiert was schönes an den Haken! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

So, weiter zum Kanal. Dieser liegt ganz in der Nähe des Flüßchens. Die Nordseite ist nahezu komplett unbeangelbar - ein Baum steht zwischen zwei anderen - kilometerweit. Es gibt ein ganz paar Stellen, wo man mit kürzesten Ruten eventuell angeln könnte - naja, das ist es wohl nicht wert.






Baum an Baum auf der Nordseite





Auf der Südseite gibts keine Bäume, aber ein meist sehr steiles Ufer und einen Plattenweg dicht dahinter.
Man sieht es auf dem Bild wohl ganz gut - mir ist das zu unkomfortabel zum Angeln.






Eine interessante Stelle fand ich beim Gang über das zuvor beschriebene Flüßchen.
Hier war wohl früher so etwas wie eine Wendezone im Kanal - nur eine Vermutung.
Im Wasser zwischen dem Rohr rechts werden sich wohl bald alle möglichen Fischis der Familienplanung widmen.
Das Ufer/die Böschung links und rechts der Wendestelle ist deutlich flacher und sicher betretbar.

Und hinten links, am Ufer gegenüber sah ich eine etwa 30m lange Uferstelle ganz ohne Baumbewuchs. Interessant!
Zu dieser Stelle führen nur sehr gut ausgebaute Fuß- und Radwege. Tja - vielleicht etwas für die Angelei mit leichtem Gepäck.

Habe mir dann noch eine andere Stelle angesehen: steiles Ufer - danke, abgehakt.

Nach einem Ausflug zu dem Teich (dazu später mehr) bin ich noch mal zum Kanal zurück. Ziel war die „baumfreie Stelle” auf der Nordseite.
Eine Anfahrt dorthin mit dem Wagen ist möglich, aber leider nicht legal. Hmm, also korrekt geparkt an einem Wehr, an dem man nicht angeln darf und los zu Fuß.
Habe eben auf der Karte nachgemessen (sehr komfortabel) - es sind gut 1,3km zur baumfreien Stelle. Kein Problem mit leichtem Gepäck.
Dieser winzige Kanalabschnitt wurde offenbar in den letzten Jahren uferseitig befestigt, es geht hinter einer Holzspundwand schön tief rein ins Wasser.
Dort werde ich es sicher bei Gelegenheit probieren. Auf dieser Seite ist auch sehr wenig „Betrieb” - es einfach zu abgelegen. 





die Stelle rechts vor dem Schilfgürtel finde ich ganz reizvoll

Soviel zum Kanal. Es gibt noch eine andere möglicherweise interessante Stelle an einer Brücke - die werde ich mir evtl. später mal ansehen.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas sehr schöne Fotos,und ein interessantes Gewässer.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, weiter zum Kanal. Dieser liegt ganz in der Nähe des Flüßchens. Die Nordseite ist nahezu komplett unbeangelbar - ein Baum steht zwischen zwei anderen - kilometerweit. Es gibt ein ganz paar Stellen, wo man mit kürzesten Ruten eventuell angeln könnte - naja, das ist es wohl nicht wert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baum an Baum auf der Nordseite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der Südseite gibts keine Bäume, aber ein meist sehr steiles Ufer und einen Plattenweg dicht dahinter.
> Man sieht es auf dem Bild wohl ganz gut - mir ist das zu unkomfortabel zum Angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine interessante Stelle fand ich beim Gang über das zuvor beschriebene Flüßchen.
> Hier war wohl früher so etwas wie eine Wendezone im Kanal - nur eine Vermutung.
> Im Wasser zwischen dem Rohr rechts werden sich wohl bald alle möglichen Fischis der Familienplanung widmen.
> Das Ufer/die Böschung links und rechts der Wendestelle ist deutlich flacher und sicher betretbar.
> 
> Und hinten links, am Ufer gegenüber sah ich eine etwa 30m lange Uferstelle ganz ohne Baumbewuchs. Interessant!
> Zu dieser Stelle führen nur sehr gut ausgebaute Fuß- und Radwege. Tja - vielleicht etwas für die Angelei mit leichtem Gepäck.
> 
> Habe mir dann noch eine andere Stelle angesehen: steiles Ufer - danke, abgehakt.
> 
> Nach einem Ausflug zu dem Teich (dazu später mehr) bin ich noch mal zum Kanal zurück. Ziel war die „baumfreie Stelle” auf der Nordseite.
> Eine Anfahrt dorthin mit dem Wagen ist möglich, aber leider nicht legal. Hmm, also korrekt geparkt an einem Wehr, an dem man nicht angeln darf und los zu Fuß.
> Habe eben auf der Karte nachgemessen (sehr komfortabel) - es sind gut 1,3km zur baumfreien Stelle. Kein Problem mit leichtem Gepäck.
> Dieser winzige Kanalabschnitt wurde offenbar in den letzten Jahren uferseitig befestigt, es geht hinter einer Holzspundwand schön tief rein ins Wasser.
> Dort werde ich es sicher bei Gelegenheit probieren. Auf dieser Seite ist auch sehr wenig „Betrieb” - es einfach zu abgelegen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die Stelle rechts vor dem Schilfgürtel finde ich ganz reizvoll
> 
> Soviel zum Kanal. Es gibt noch eine andere möglicherweise interessante Stelle an einer Brücke - die werde ich mir evtl. später mal ansehen.


Und jetzt bitte einen epischen Bericht wie du alle Gewässer in 24 Stunden beangelst, hol dir ne grossgebindemaisdose aus der Metro und attacke schöner Bericjt, danke


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, weiter zum Kanal. Dieser liegt ganz in der Nähe des Flüßchens. Die Nordseite ist nahezu komplett unbeangelbar - ein Baum steht zwischen zwei anderen - kilometerweit. Es gibt ein ganz paar Stellen, wo man mit kürzesten Ruten eventuell angeln könnte - naja, das ist es wohl nicht wert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baum an Baum auf der Nordseite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der Südseite gibts keine Bäume, aber ein meist sehr steiles Ufer und einen Plattenweg dicht dahinter.
> Man sieht es auf dem Bild wohl ganz gut - mir ist das zu unkomfortabel zum Angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine interessante Stelle fand ich beim Gang über das zuvor beschriebene Flüßchen.
> Hier war wohl früher so etwas wie eine Wendezone im Kanal - nur eine Vermutung.
> Im Wasser zwischen dem Rohr rechts werden sich wohl bald alle möglichen Fischis der Familienplanung widmen.
> Das Ufer/die Böschung links und rechts der Wendestelle ist deutlich flacher und sicher betretbar.
> 
> Und hinten links, am Ufer gegenüber sah ich eine etwa 30m lange Uferstelle ganz ohne Baumbewuchs. Interessant!
> Zu dieser Stelle führen nur sehr gut ausgebaute Fuß- und Radwege. Tja - vielleicht etwas für die Angelei mit leichtem Gepäck.
> 
> Habe mir dann noch eine andere Stelle angesehen: steiles Ufer - danke, abgehakt.
> 
> Nach einem Ausflug zu dem Teich (dazu später mehr) bin ich noch mal zum Kanal zurück. Ziel war die „baumfreie Stelle” auf der Nordseite.
> Eine Anfahrt dorthin mit dem Wagen ist möglich, aber leider nicht legal. Hmm, also korrekt geparkt an einem Wehr, an dem man nicht angeln darf und los zu Fuß.
> Habe eben auf der Karte nachgemessen (sehr komfortabel) - es sind gut 1,3km zur baumfreien Stelle. Kein Problem mit leichtem Gepäck.
> Dieser winzige Kanalabschnitt wurde offenbar in den letzten Jahren uferseitig befestigt, es geht hinter einer Holzspundwand schön tief rein ins Wasser.
> Dort werde ich es sicher bei Gelegenheit probieren. Auf dieser Seite ist auch sehr wenig „Betrieb” - es einfach zu abgelegen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die Stelle rechts vor dem Schilfgürtel finde ich ganz reizvoll
> 
> Soviel zum Kanal. Es gibt noch eine andere möglicherweise interessante Stelle an einer Brücke - die werde ich mir evtl. später mal ansehen.



Mit leichtem Gepäck bin ich an solchen Gewässern auch gerne unterwegs !
Das muss kein großer Nachteil sein! 
Auf den Fotos wirkt die Strömung nicht sehr stark, könnte ein Fall für die Picker sein?  
Hauptsache es ist Kaffee im Gepäck 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Noch kurz zu dem geheimnisvollen Teich, der sich aktuell eher als kleiner See präsentierte (im Dauer-Nieselregen):

Laut AppleKarten sind es von mir dorthin gut 40km und ne reichliche halbe Stunde mit dem Wagen. In der Praxis wohl eher etwas mehr.
Der kleine See machte einen interessanten Eindruck. Zuerst fiel mir auf, wie gepflegt alles dort war. Es gibt einen sicher begehbaren Fußweg um den fast kreisrunden Teich herum. In regelmäßigen Abständen finden sich Mülltüten hängend oder in halb in den Boden eingelassenen Mülltonnen.





Es gibt viele Angelstellen, die meisten davon bieten ausreichend Platz für einen großen Wetterschutz. 
Alle Achtung - da steckt ne Menge Arbeit drin. Für die kleinen Angelvereine zu viel Arbeit - da wird wohl die Kommune mithelfen.





Wie sich dieses Gewässer in der warmen Jahreszeit präsentiert kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen.
Wasserpflanzen könnten ein Problem sein.





Gute Idee!


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @geomas,

vielen lieben Dank für die tollen Gewässersurveys und die schönen Fotos -das Kätzchenfoto gleich zu Beginn ist eine herrliche Eröffnung (Und die Aufnahme mit den bizarr eingetüteten Setzlingen? weckt grimmige Assoziationen) . Das Flüßchen scheint sehr schwer zu beangeln zu sein, und ich fürchte, man muss sich sputen, um dort vor der WUchsperiode noch ans Wasser zu gelangen. Andererseits ist es wunderschön und in mehrfacher Hinsicht hochverdächtig.
Der nahegelegene Kanal scheint für die mehrheit der MEthoden wesentlich geeigneter. Stehen die beiden in Verbindung, kann man hoffen, das bestimmte Bewohner in beiden Gewässern vorkommen. 
So oder so wünsche ich Dir viel Spass, falls Du die bezaubernden Gewässer erschliessen möchtest, und bin schon gespannt auf den Teich der Geheimnisse.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorschreiber an. Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht deiner Gewässerkunde. Der Kanal würde mich persönlich nicht reizen. Aber der Teich, oder eher schon See hat mit den vielen Angelstellen was für sich. Du wirst sicherlich nur gutes von ihm berichten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@geomas 
Warum eigentlich "geheimnisvolle Teiche"? Das habe ich nicht mitbekommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Ich kann mich auch nur anschließen, ein toller  aufmunternder berixhz Geo und das Flüsschen silltest du auf jeden Fall irgendwie versuchen zu beangeln. Ich mag garnicht anfangen zu spekulieren, was dieses Gewässer alles an tollen Fischen beherbergen könnte. Und mir scheint es prädestiniert zu sein zum trotten mit länger Rute und langen Kescher.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nur anschließen, ein toller  aufmunternder berixhz Geo und das Flüsschen silltest du auf jeden Fall irgendwie versuchen zu beangeln. Ich mag garnicht anfangen zu spekulieren, was dieses Gewässer alles an tollen Fischen beherbergen könnte. Und mir scheint es prädestiniert zu sein zum trotten mit länger Rute und langen Kescher.



Hab ich irgendwie auch im Urin, das dort mächtig was drin ist 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Danke, liebe Leute!

Barben sind hier in Meck-Pom geschützt und im „Kernland” auch gar nicht vertreten (meines Wissens).
Die Long-Trotterei ist mir noch etwas supsekt - ich sollte wohl mal einem Meister des Fachs auf die Finger schauen oder er mir.
Und dafür könnte der verfügbare Platz am Flüßchen auch zu knapp bemessen sein.
Hmm, muß mal drauf rumdenken.





Das wäre in etwa der Blick von meinem möglichen Standpunkt. Fließrichtung von rechts nach links. Links kommt dann gleich die Brücke, die die „Grenze” meines Angelreviers markiert.
An dieser Stelle ist das Flüßchen breiter. Zu meinen Füßen strömt das Wasser recht zügig, gegenüber gibt es die Gegenströmung. 
Wie würdet Ihr denn Friedfisch-mäßig vorgehen? Pose, Madenkorb? Fetter Wurm am Link-Leger?

Ich bin da wirklich ratlos.


----------



## Andal

Auf dem Bild sieht man helle, krautlose Stellen. Vermutlich bleiben die auch das ganze Jahr frei. Die würde ich mit Maden etwas "würzen" und dort mit einem Link Ledger ansetzen. Eigentlich das gleiche, das ich überall probiere, fische, traditionell halte.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin da wirklich ratlos.


Das sagt ein Profi wie du?


----------



## Andal

Das Video kam grad brandneu herein. Da sind sicher Anreize zum "Nachkochen" für dich, @geomas dabei....


----------



## Jason

Da ich das Posenfischen liebe, würde ich das sowieso probieren. Mit Made natürlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich würde mit zwei Grundruten das erste mal dort  angeln. Maden als losefeed und Hakenköder und Wurn auf der anderen Rute - einfach mal gucken wer da wohnt. Wenn es etwas wärmernist (wassertemp über 10°) würde ich trottend mit Maden angreifen, man rufe sich nur vor Augen wie viele Spezies Team Fulda so zusammengetragen hatte


----------



## geomas

An exakt dieser Stelle kann man die Pose nach rechts rausschwingen und sie dann etwa sechs bis acht Meter oder so treiben lassen.
Da die Strömung recht zügig unterwegs ist, kommt mir das nicht so „zielführend” vor.

Also wohl doch eher die leichte Grundrute. Hmmm.
Vielleicht muß ich von der Brücke so was wie LB oder Mashed Bread einwerfen und die Strömung beobachten (also nicht zum Anfüttern, sondern nur zum Erkennen der Strömung).

Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

Was kommt nach 8 Metern dass du die Drift da stoppen lassen müsstest?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> An exakt dieser Stelle kann man die Pose nach rechts rausschwingen und sie dann etwa sechs bis acht Meter oder so treiben lassen.
> Da die Strömung recht zügig unterwegs ist, kommt mir das nicht so „zielführend” vor.
> 
> Also wohl doch eher die leichte Grundrute. Hmmm.
> Vielleicht muß ich von der Brücke so was wie LB oder Mashed Bread einwerfen und die Strömung beobachten (also nicht zum Anfüttern, sondern nur zum Erkennen der Strömung).
> 
> Danke!


Pro Grundrute - contra Pose.

Mit der Pose bist du, weil du dich selber ja bewegst, viel sichtbarer, als mit der Grundrute. Grad die Bewegung ist meistens recht schädlich für den Fangerfolg.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was kommt nach 8 Metern dass du die Drift da stoppen lassen müsstest?


An dieser Stelle kann ich nicht weiter nach rechts (auf dem Foto nach links) gehen und links (auf dem Foto rechts) markiert eine Brücke die Grenze der Angelstrecke.







Also auf dem Foto sieht man vorne den breiten Bereich der Kehrströmung, hinten unterhalb der Maulwurfshügel könnte ich stehen.
Fließrichtung von (auf dem Foto) links in Richtung Brücke.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, liebe Leute!
> 
> Barben sind hier in Meck-Pom geschützt und im „Kernland” auch gar nicht vertreten (meines Wissens).
> Die Long-Trotterei ist mir noch etwas supsekt - ich sollte wohl mal einem Meister des Fachs auf die Finger schauen oder er mir.
> Und dafür könnte der verfügbare Platz am Flüßchen auch zu knapp bemessen sein.
> Hmm, muß mal drauf rumdenken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das wäre in etwa der Blick von meinem möglichen Standpunkt. Fließrichtung von rechts nach links. Links kommt dann gleich die Brücke, die die „Grenze” meines Angelreviers markiert.
> An dieser Stelle ist das Flüßchen breiter. Zu meinen Füßen strömt das Wasser recht zügig, gegenüber gibt es die Gegenströmung.
> Wie würdet Ihr denn Friedfisch-mäßig vorgehen? Pose, Madenkorb? Fetter Wurm am Link-Leger?
> 
> Ich bin da wirklich ratlos.





geomas schrieb:


> Danke, liebe Leute!
> 
> EDIT: Oje oje, liebe Freunde, mein wirres Gefasel brauchte solange für die Abfassung, das es nun völlig veraltet ist. Stand war die Ausgangsfrage
> hg
> Mini
> 
> Glaube auch nicht so recht an deine Ratlosigkeit, vielmehr an Deine diskrete, höfliche Bescheidenheit, die hier im Ükel sprichwörtlich ist und Vorbildcharakter haben sollte.
> 
> Jedenfalls, wenn das der Blick auf Deine Angelstelle ist, und die Strömund von rechts nach links in Richtung Avatarbildchen rauscht, und wenn wir über die aktuellen Bedingungen sprechen, dann gebe ich Dir und meinen Vorrednern recht, eine leichte Grundmontage (link ledger) mit Bibberspitze zu verwenden.
> Ich würde aber -lacht, aber ich habe meine Gründe, auch saisonal bedingt, eine saftige Bomb oder irgendwas, möglischst nahe an der Schnur, und zwar von nicht weniger als (gasp! Shocking!) 1/3 bis sogar 1/2 oz verwenden. Trotting ist offensichtlich nicht die beste aller Ideen, zumal ja die beangelbare Strecke wenige Meter links vom Bildrand endet, von Hashtag Jahreszeit Hashtag bewegte Köder ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> @Andal hat zu recht auf die hellen Bereiche aufmerksam gemacht, die es zu meiden, und die tiefen, die es zu suchen gilt. Ich würde aber die klassische Watercraft vernachlässigen, und mich auf die Brücke links ausserhalb des Bildes konzentrieren.  Man betrachte sich die Landschaft: Meilenweit offenes Land, keine Bäume oder Stromschnellen die Schutz bieten, eine generelle tiefe von ich würde sagen unter einem Meter. Welcher Flossenträger dort arglos umherschwimmt, ist garantiert nicht der Jürgen Prochnow unter den Fischen.
> 
> Ich vermute, das Du aufgrund der erwähnten Restriktionen nicht direkt unter der Brücke fischen kannst. Ich würde den Köder so nahe am Brückenschatten präsentieren, wie es Gesetz und Ehrgefühl erlauben. Ich würde zum Anfang einen kleinen Köder meines Vertrauens wählen, Mais, Maden, Flocke, Tulip, und mal sehen was passiert. Ich würde in dieser speziellen Gewässersituation -wenn mich nicht alles täuscht- grosse tierische Köder wie Würmer oder Bienenmaden nicht verwenden, ebenso wie zu kleine Haken, Waidcrediblity undso. Ich würde mit winzigen tulipwürfeln oder Maiskörnern sparsam meinen Köderplatz (Strömung/sinkgeschwindigkeit beachten) anfüttern, mit Maden, LB, MB wäre ich vorsichtig wegen der Strömung: Wenn, dann weit genug stromaufwärts einbringen. Vielleicht zieht die richtig platzierte Kirrung die Fische aus dem Brückenschatten hervor.
> 
> An so einem kleinen klaren Gewässer, mit null Luftdeckung, keiner Tiefe, keinen anglerförmigen Büschen am Ufer wäre ich extrem vorsichtig bei allen Bewegungen und Aktionen, ich würde in Zeitlupe angeln, und versuchen einen minimalen Footprint was Geräusche, Erschütterungen (Banksticks) und Silhouette betrifft zu hinterlassen. Und Bitte pinkeln rechtzeitig vorher! ich würde auch längere Zeit zwischen Futterphase und erstem einwurf vergehen lassen, eine Tasse Tee, oder die Zeit die man braucht den Ükel zu checken und einzweibeleidigungsposts zu verfassen sollte reichen. Verstohlenheit und leise sohlen sind absolut wichtig, glaube ich zumindest.
> 
> Wenn nach 30 min nach erstem Einwurf nichts passiert wäre (Neumontagen, Suchbewegungen, Köderwechsel etc eingerechnet,) würd ich meine Sachen packen. Auch der leiseste Verdacht, das zarteste Spitzenzucken, unerklärliche Köderverluste würden mich bewegen, zu bleiben.  Aber irgendwann wär gut. Und dann würde ich zu ner grossen, breiten Landstrassenbrücke fahren, oder einem interessanten Wehrbereich, oder mir zumindest einen breiteren tieferen Bereich gesucht haben.
> 
> All das würde ich tun- wenn ich solch ein herrliches Flüsslein beangeln könnte, und dann würde ich das Franzosentum als unvermeidliches Resultat dieser wirren Ratschläge willkommen heissen.
> 
> TLDR: Leichtes Grundangeln,Brücke, Verstohlenheit, keine Würmer
> 
> hg
> Minimax


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, liebe Leute!
> 
> Barben sind hier in Meck-Pom geschützt und im „Kernland” auch gar nicht vertreten (meines Wissens).
> Die Long-Trotterei ist mir noch etwas supsekt - ich sollte wohl mal einem Meister des Fachs auf die Finger schauen oder er mir.
> Und dafür könnte der verfügbare Platz am Flüßchen auch zu knapp bemessen sein.
> Hmm, muß mal drauf rumdenken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das wäre in etwa der Blick von meinem möglichen Standpunkt. Fließrichtung von rechts nach links. Links kommt dann gleich die Brücke, die die „Grenze” meines Angelreviers markiert.
> An dieser Stelle ist das Flüßchen breiter. Zu meinen Füßen strömt das Wasser recht zügig, gegenüber gibt es die Gegenströmung.
> Wie würdet Ihr denn Friedfisch-mäßig vorgehen? Pose, Madenkorb? Fetter Wurm am Link-Leger?
> 
> Ich bin da wirklich ratlos.




Glaube auch nicht so recht an deine Ratlosigkeit, vielmehr an Deine diskrete, höfliche Bescheidenheit, die hier im Ükel sprichwörtlich ist und Vorbildcharakter haben sollte.

Jedenfalls, wenn das der Blick auf Deine Angelstelle ist, und die Strömund von rechts nach links in Richtung Avatarbildchen rauscht, und wenn wir über die aktuellen Bedingungen sprechen, dann gebe ich Dir und meinen Vorrednern recht, eine leichte Grundmontage (link ledger) mit Bibberspitze zu verwenden.
Ich würde aber -lacht, aber ich habe meine Gründe, auch saisonal bedingt, eine saftige Bomb oder irgendwas, möglischst nahe an der Schnur, und zwar von nicht weniger als (gasp! Shocking!) 1/3 bis sogar 1/2 oz verwenden. Trotting ist offensichtlich nicht die beste aller Ideen, zumal ja die beangelbare Strecke wenige Meter links vom Bildrand endet, von Hashtag Jahreszeit Hashtag bewegte Köder ganz zu schweigen.

@Andal hat zu recht auf die hellen Bereiche aufmerksam gemacht, die es zu meiden, und die tiefen, die es zu suchen gilt. Ich würde aber die klassische Watercraft vernachlässigen, und mich auf die Brücke links ausserhalb des Bildes konzentrieren.  Man betrachte sich die Landschaft: Meilenweit offenes Land, keine Bäume oder Stromschnellen die Schutz bieten, eine generelle tiefe von ich würde sagen unter einem Meter. Welcher Flossenträger dort arglos umherschwimmt, ist garantiert nicht der Jürgen Prochnow unter den Fischen.

Ich vermute, das Du aufgrund der erwähnten Restriktionen nicht direkt unter der Brücke fischen kannst. Ich würde den Köder so nahe am Brückenschatten präsentieren, wie es Gesetz und Ehrgefühl erlauben. Ich würde zum Anfang einen kleinen Köder meines Vertrauens wählen, Mais, Maden, Flocke, Tulip, und mal sehen was passiert. Ich würde in dieser speziellen Gewässersituation -wenn mich nicht alles täuscht- grosse tierische Köder wie Würmer oder Bienenmaden nicht verwenden, ebenso wie zu kleine Haken, Waidcrediblity undso. Ich würde mit winzigen tulipwürfeln oder Maiskörnern sparsam meinen Köderplatz (Strömung/sinkgeschwindigkeit beachten) anfüttern, mit Maden, LB, MB wäre ich vorsichtig wegen der Strömung: Wenn, dann weit genug stromaufwärts einbringen. Vielleicht zieht die richtig platzierte Kirrung die Fische aus dem Brückenschatten hervor.

An so einem kleinen klaren Gewässer, mit null Luftdeckung, keiner Tiefe, keinen anglerförmigen Büschen am Ufer wäre ich extrem vorsichtig bei allen Bewegungen und Aktionen, ich würde in Zeitlupe angeln, und versuchen einen minimalen Footprint was Geräusche, Erschütterungen (Banksticks) und Silhouette betrifft zu hinterlassen. Und Bitte pinkeln rechtzeitig vorher! ich würde auch längere Zeit zwischen Futterphase und erstem einwurf vergehen lassen, eine Tasse Tee, oder die Zeit die man braucht den Ükel zu checken und einzweibeleidigungsposts zu verfassen sollte reichen. Verstohlenheit und leise sohlen sind absolut wichtig, glaube ich zumindest.

Wenn nach 30 min nach erstem Einwurf nichts passiert wäre (Neumontagen, Suchbewegungen, Köderwechsel etc eingerechnet,) würd ich meine Sachen packen. Auch der leiseste Verdacht, das zarteste Spitzenzucken, unerklärliche Köderverluste würden mich bewegen, zu bleiben.  Aber irgendwann wär gut. Und dann würde ich zu ner grossen, breiten Landstrassenbrücke fahren, oder einem interessanten Wehrbereich, oder mir zumindest einen breiteren tieferen Bereich gesucht haben.

All das würde ich tun- wenn ich solch ein herrliches Flüsslein beangeln könnte, und dann würde ich das Franzosentum als unvermeidliches Resultat dieser wirren Ratschläge willkommen heissen.

TLDR: Leichtes Grundangeln,Brücke, Verstohlenheit, keine Würmer

hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Stimmt ja ,in Mecklenburg sind Barben ja ganzjährig auf der Liste !
Und leider nicht mehr so häufig! 
Man kann nicht alles haben, dafür gibt's andere Fische in großer Anzahl! 


LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Wurm oder wurmstücke würde ich aus dem selben Grund wie Maden wählen - nicht selektiver Köder den fast alles nimmt was flossen hat, für eine Gewässerschau ganz praktisch. Die Maden wären vermutlich in einem Körbchen mit um die 30gr gut aufgehoben, feedern wäre, um das Gewässer kennenzulernen glaube auch sinnvoll, aber alles rudimentär ohne zu großen Aufwand.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht so recht an deine Ratlosigkeit, vielmehr an Deine diskrete, höfliche Bescheidenheit, die hier im Ükel sprichwörtlich ist und Vorbildcharakter haben sollte.
> 
> Jedenfalls, wenn das der Blick auf Deine Angelstelle ist, und die Strömund von rechts nach links in Richtung Avatarbildchen rauscht, und wenn wir über die aktuellen Bedingungen sprechen, dann gebe ich Dir und meinen Vorrednern recht, eine leichte Grundmontage (link ledger) mit Bibberspitze zu verwenden.
> Ich würde aber -lacht, aber ich habe meine Gründe, auch saisonal bedingt, eine saftige Bomb oder irgendwas, möglischst nahe an der Schnur, und zwar von nicht weniger als (gasp! Shocking!) 1/3 bis sogar 1/2 oz verwenden. Trotting ist offensichtlich nicht die beste aller Ideen, zumal ja die beangelbare Strecke wenige Meter links vom Bildrand endet, von Hashtag Jahreszeit Hashtag bewegte Köder ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> @Andal hat zu recht auf die hellen Bereiche aufmerksam gemacht, die es zu meiden, und die tiefen, die es zu suchen gilt. Ich würde aber die klassische Watercraft vernachlässigen, und mich auf die Brücke links ausserhalb des Bildes konzentrieren.  Man betrachte sich die Landschaft: Meilenweit offenes Land, keine Bäume oder Stromschnellen die Schutz bieten, eine generelle tiefe von ich würde sagen unter einem Meter. Welcher Flossenträger dort arglos umherschwimmt, ist garantiert nicht der Jürgen Prochnow unter den Fischen.
> 
> Ich vermute, das Du aufgrund der erwähnten Restriktionen nicht direkt unter der Brücke fischen kannst. Ich würde den Köder so nahe am Brückenschatten präsentieren, wie es Gesetz und Ehrgefühl erlauben. Ich würde zum Anfang einen kleinen Köder meines Vertrauens wählen, Mais, Maden, Flocke, Tulip, und mal sehen was passiert. Ich würde in dieser speziellen Gewässersituation -wenn mich nicht alles täuscht- grosse tierische Köder wie Würmer oder Bienenmaden nicht verwenden, ebenso wie zu kleine Haken, Waidcrediblity undso. Ich würde mit winzigen tulipwürfeln oder Maiskörnern sparsam meinen Köderplatz (Strömung/sinkgeschwindigkeit beachten) anfüttern, mit Maden, LB, MB wäre ich vorsichtig wegen der Strömung: Wenn, dann weit genug stromaufwärts einbringen. Vielleicht zieht die richtig platzierte Kirrung die Fische aus dem Brückenschatten hervor.
> 
> An so einem kleinen klaren Gewässer, mit null Luftdeckung, keiner Tiefe, keinen anglerförmigen Büschen am Ufer wäre ich extrem vorsichtig bei allen Bewegungen und Aktionen, ich würde in Zeitlupe angeln, und versuchen einen minimalen Footprint was Geräusche, Erschütterungen (Banksticks) und Silhouette betrifft zu hinterlassen. Und Bitte pinkeln rechtzeitig vorher! ich würde auch längere Zeit zwischen Futterphase und erstem einwurf vergehen lassen, eine Tasse Tee, oder die Zeit die man braucht den Ükel zu checken und einzweibeleidigungsposts zu verfassen sollte reichen. Verstohlenheit und leise sohlen sind absolut wichtig, glaube ich zumindest.
> 
> Wenn nach 30 min nach erstem Einwurf nichts passiert wäre (Neumontagen, Suchbewegungen, Köderwechsel etc eingerechnet,) würd ich meine Sachen packen. Auch der leiseste Verdacht, das zarteste Spitzenzucken, unerklärliche Köderverluste würden mich bewegen, zu bleiben.  Aber irgendwann wär gut. Und dann würde ich zu ner grossen, breiten Landstrassenbrücke fahren, oder einem interessanten Wehrbereich, oder mir zumindest einen breiteren tieferen Bereich gesucht haben.
> 
> All das würde ich tun- wenn ich solch ein herrliches Flüsslein beangeln könnte, und dann würde ich das Franzosentum als unvermeidliches Resultat dieser wirren Ratschläge willkommen heissen.
> 
> TLDR: Leichtes Grundangeln,Brücke, Verstohlenheit, keine Würmer
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Wirklich guter Beitrag! 
Wie ich auch schon geschrieben hatte ,würde ich mit der Picker starten und auch zaghaft aber kontinuierlich mit der Hand anfüttern .....mit der Methodefeeder könnte man natürlich auch das Futter gut anbieten. .
Bin mir sicher dass dort gut was geht !
Auch auf dem einen Bild neben und vor der Schilfkante würde ich mal testen. .

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Danke für die tollen Fotos und Berichte. Die Werten Kollegen haben dir ja schon alle Tipps gegeben, da kann man dir nur noch wünschen hol was raus aus diesem verträumten Gewässer.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wurm oder wurmstücke würde ich aus dem selben Grund wie Maden wählen - nicht selektiver Köder den fast alles nimmt was flossen hat, für eine Gewässerschau ganz praktisch. Die Maden wären vermutlich in einem Körbchen mit um die 30gr gut aufgehoben, feedern wäre, um das Gewässer kennenzulernen glaube auch sinnvoll, aber alles rudimentär ohne zu großen Aufwand.



Absolut richtig, das wäre die standardvorgehensweise. Aber beachte (hust, mantelzupf, aufschuhtret) das Geo in der Beschreibung dieses kleinen, schnellströmenden, klaren Gewässers, immer auf gesperrte Bereiche und Fischtreppen aufmerksam gemacht hat, und das die potentielle Angelstelle nur ein paar meter von einem solchen Bereich entfernt liegt. Man will doch nicht wegen einem schlechtplatziertem Wurf mit nem saftigen Laubwurm ein seltenes, tiefschluckendes Gewächs in dessen Schonzeit verangeln? Immerhin hat der liebe Gott die Punkte handgemalt, und Aphrodite selbst hat den Aschfarbenen die bunte Fahne auf dem Rücken geschenkt.


----------



## geomas

Danke!
Ich muß meine Gedanken etwas sammeln. Habe eben mal nachgesehen, neben den üblichen Verdächtigen finden sich auch ein Q-Fisch und ein Ä-Fisch unter den sicher nachgewiesenen Species im Flüßchen. Tincas sind auch anzutreffen (ob von mir ist noch offen).
Fische mit Punkten auf den Seiten und ner fetten Miniflosse obendruff hab ich noch nie gezielt beangelt und scheue davor zurück wie mein Vater vorm Knoblauch.
Je nach aktueller Laune gehts morgen eventuell erneut in diese Richtung.


----------



## Andal

Was wir jetzt alle ein wenig zu wenig bedacht haben, ist die Befischung durch Dritte. Die "Hot Spots" haben sowohl ihre Vor- als auch Nachteile...

Einerseits sind sie ja gut befüttert, die Fische regelmäßige Gaben gewöhnt, somit vielleicht etwas weniger argwöhnisch. Auf der anderen Seite ist der dort höhere Tumult auch nicht wirklich förderlich, Specimen Exemplare vermutlich noch vorsichtiger, als anderswo.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Was wir jetzt alle ein wenig zu wenig bedacht haben, ist die Befischung durch Dritte. Die "Hot Spots" haben sowohl ihre Vor- als auch Nachteile...
> 
> Einerseits sind sie ja gut befüttert, die Fische regelmäßige Gaben gewöhnt, somit vielleicht etwas weniger argwöhnisch. Auf der anderen Seite ist der dort höhere Tumult auch nicht wirklich förderlich, Specimen Exemplare vermutlich noch vorsichtiger, als anderswo.



Eine ganz wilde Vermutung: es gibt in der Nähe Seen mit dicken Karpfen drin und Aalen. 
Der typische Meck-Pomm-Angler ist eher selten an solchen Flüßlein anzutreffen. Und wenn, dann mit der Spinnrute.
Angeldruck kann ich mir an dieser Stelle ganz im Ernst nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Was wir jetzt alle ein wenig zu wenig bedacht haben, ist die Befischung durch Dritte. Die "Hot Spots" haben sowohl ihre Vor- als auch Nachteile...
> 
> Einerseits sind sie ja gut befüttert, die Fische regelmäßige Gaben gewöhnt, somit vielleicht etwas weniger argwöhnisch. Auf der anderen Seite ist der dort höhere Tumult auch nicht wirklich förderlich, Specimen Exemplare vermutlich noch vorsichtiger, als anderswo.



Das ist zwar absolut richtig was du schreibst aber in Meckpom sind die Verhältnisse oft anders als bei uns! 
Gibt da viele Gewässer wo kaum Angler gesichtet werden  oder jedenfalls nicht so oft wie bei uns hier ! Ist jedenfalls mein subjektives Empfinden 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, das wäre die standardvorgehensweise. Aber beachte (hust, mantelzupf, aufschuhtret) das Geo in der Beschreibung dieses kleinen, schnellströmenden, klaren Gewässers, immer auf gesperrte Bereiche und Fischtreppen aufmerksam gemacht hat, und das die potentielle Angelstelle nur ein paar meter von einem solchen Bereich entfernt liegt. Man will doch nicht wegen einem schlechtplatziertem Wurf mit nem saftigen Laubwurm ein seltenes, tiefschluckendes Gewächs in dessen Schonzeit verangeln? Immerhin hat der liebe Gott die Punkte handgemalt, und Aphrodite selbst hat den Aschfarbenen die bunte Fahne auf dem Rücken geschenkt.


Diese Viecher können einem den ganzen Döbelfluss verderben!


----------



## Jason

@geomas Falls du dich jetzt verunsicherst fühlst bei den vielen Vorschlägen, wie du vorgehen sollst, sage ich dir nur, "Du machst das schon."


Minimax schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht so recht an deine Ratlosigkeit, vielmehr an Deine diskrete, höfliche Bescheidenheit, die hier im Ükel sprichwörtlich ist und Vorbildcharakter haben sollte.


Und da hast du voll und ganz Recht. Er ist immer so Bescheiden

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

OK. Ich kenne die dortigen Verhältnisse nicht. Aber ich bin trotzdem ein Jünger des Wortes "Je weiter der Fussweg - desto größer der Fisch"!


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei diesen verschiedenen Fischarten wäre ein fetter Tauwurm an der freien Leine mit der Bolo an passender Stelle ausgelegt für mich auch noch eine Option.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei diesen verschiedenen Fischarten wäre ein fetter Tauwurm an der freien Leine mit der Bolo an passender Stelle ausgelegt für mich auch noch eine Option.


Beim Peche au Toc kann man auch mal bequem den Wurm für eine (Tee-) Pause parken.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Was wir jetzt alle ein wenig zu wenig bedacht haben, ist die Befischung durch Dritte. Die "Hot Spots" haben sowohl ihre Vor- als auch Nachteile...
> Einerseits sind sie ja gut befüttert, die Fische regelmäßige Gaben gewöhnt, somit vielleicht etwas weniger argwöhnisch. Auf der anderen Seite ist der dort höhere Tumult auch nicht wirklich förderlich, Specimen Exemplare vermutlich noch vorsichtiger, als anderswo.






geomas schrieb:


> Eine ganz wilde Vermutung: es gibt in der Nähe Seen mit dicken Karpfen drin und Aalen.
> Der typische Meck-Pomm-Angler ist eher selten an solchen Flüßlein anzutreffen. Und wenn, dann mit der Spinnrute.
> Angeldruck kann ich mir an dieser Stelle ganz im Ernst nicht vorstellen.



Ich muss euch beiden Recht geben (Ich bin nur Brandenburg, mache aber auch in kleinen entlegenen Flüsschen wie ihr wisst)
Der Angeldruck ist enorm, gerade für diesen Gewässertyp, und gerade für die leicht errecihbaren Stellen. Aber! 
Aber Freunde, das gilt nur für die Aktiven Methoden, die es verlangen, hochaufgerichtet gegen den Himmel, beständig das
Gewicht verlagernd, Den Rutenschatten über den Fluss (ich red grade über wirklich kleine gewässer, zu klein für ne bescheidene
Bolo, immer den Kontext beachten) werfend, und natürlich sich bewegend. Das kennen sie und hassen die Fische.

Ein kurzes Gerumpel an der Hundegassispaziergängerbrücke, ein neues, uninteressantes grünes Gebüsch, und danach alle 3 Minuten
ein paar Kamelle, damit rechnen die Fische an solchen Gewässern garnicht.

Mich nerven an meiner Lieblingsdöbelstelle nicht so sehr die trampelnden, schwatzenden Spaziergänger die vorüberziehen- mich
machen die Stehenbleiber nervös, die das Trittschallmuster unterbrechen und ihren scharfen Schatten hochaufgerichtet gegen
die Sonne aufs Wasser werfen.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei diesen verschiedenen Fischarten wäre ein fetter Tauwurm an der freien Leine mit der Bolo an passender Stelle ausgelegt für mich auch noch eine Option.



Die von Minimax so diskret angedeuteten Fettflossenträgerinnen und auch der aktuell ebenfalls geschonte Q-Fisch lassen den Tauwurm momentan als Köder nicht so sehr „glänzen”.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die von Minimax so diskret angedeuteten Fettflossenträgerinnen und auch der aktuell ebenfalls geschonte Q-Fisch lassen den Tauwurm momentan als Köder nicht so sehr „glänzen”.


Ich habe da keine Skrupel. Allerdings verwende ich in solchen Gewässern auch recht große Butthaken mit angedrückten Widerhaken und wirklich große Tauwürmer. Kleine bleiben an solchen Brocken erst gar nicht hängen und die hängen bleiben, lassen sich durch die langschenkeligen Haken leicht  wieder im Wasser abhaken.


----------



## Hecht100+

Aber jede Schonzeit geht vorbei und danach wirst du ja hoffentlich berichten, wie die Fänge bis dahin waren. Aber wie schon geschrieben du bist Profi genug du weißt wie bei euch die Schonzeiten sind und du wirst das Ding schon schaukeln.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ - danke für Deinen Tipp, das Thema Tauwurm und Freie Leine ist für mich definitiv interessant, nur eben an diesem Gewässerchen jetzt nicht.
Mit dieser Methode wollte ich 2019 angreifen, habe es aber aus den Augen verloren. Also danke für die Erinnerung!

@Andal  - danke, bei den Salmo-dingens-Fischen hab ich immer Bedenken und halte mich lieber fern.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal  - danke, bei den Salmo-dingens-Fischen hab ich immer Bedenken und halte mich lieber fern.


Bitte!
Ich bin mit den Forellenbächen groß geworden, also körperlich, und mir waren handlange Forellchen an kleinen Haken, die sie irgendwo im Rachen hatten, schnell z'wider. Darum auch schon früh der Umstieg auf die großen Butthaken und fette Würmer. Grad an der "Stellwurmrute" ist das ein Thema.


----------



## Tobias85

Dass die Strömung zur Brücke hin geht macht Posenangeln an der Stelle natürlich sinnfrei. Aber ich würde das trotten dennoch nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren: Falls du irgendwo stromauf halbwegs Zugang ans Wasser findest, dann kannst du im Sommer die Pose zwischen dem Schilf und den Krautfahnen durchtreiben lassen. Du erreichst damit Stellen, die kein anderer Angler mit Grund- oder Spinnausrüstung je ereichen kann. Meinen ersten Döbel mit der Pin habe ich in 50m Entfernung gefangen, das ging problemlos. Behalt das zumindest mal als Option im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Tobias85

Und man erreicht damit nicht nur weit entfernte Stellen, für einen 30m entfernten Fisch ist man auch praktisch unsichtbar, selbst bei wenig Deckung


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dass die Strömung zur Brücke hin geht macht Posenangeln an der Stelle natürlich sinnfrei. Aber ich würde das trotten dennoch nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren: Falls du irgendwo stromauf halbwegs Zugang ans Wasser findest, dann kannst du im Sommer die Pose zwischen dem Schilf und den Krautfahnen durchtreiben lassen. Du erreichst damit Stellen, die kein anderer Angler mit Grund- oder Spinnausrüstung je ereichen kann. Meinen ersten Döbel mit der Pin habe ich in 50m Entfernung gefangen, das ging problemlos. Behalt das zumindest mal als Option im Hinterkopf.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und man erreicht damit nicht nur weit entfernte Stellen, für einen 30m entfernten Fisch ist man auch praktisch unsichtbar, selbst bei wenig Deckung


So lange man den gehakten Fisch auch ranbringt und landen kann, ist das ok. Aber einen Fisch deswegen mitsamt der Montage im Grünzeug verlieren, ist es nicht wert.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> dann kannst du im Sommer die Pose zwischen dem Schilf und den Krautfahnen durchtreiben lassen.



Das ist die Crux dieser Flüsschen, Bestimmungen hin oder her. Wenn man sie beangeln möchte, kann es nur in der kälteren Jahreszeit sein. Sonst greifen Drei schreckliche Flüche:
-Schilf und Röhricht bilden in unserem Gelände sumpfige, oft bis 30 Schritt breite Zonen, es unmöglch machen, sich dem Gewässer zu nähern und ein behagliches Ansitz-Nestchen (Tschilp,tschilp, zwitscher) zu bauen.
-Die im Winter munteren und mitunter reissenden Bächlein verwandeln sich in der Vegetationsperiode in eine Art Salat mit viel dünnem Dressing. Alles ausser Oberlfächenköder (Trockenfussel, Kruste oder Tütenpopcorn) ist nicht sinnvoll einsetzbar.
-Die Gewässer sind so flach, das selbst wenn man einen freien Abschnitt findet, man dann die Posenmontage finden muss, die in 30-5ßcm arbeiten kann. Im Kraut. Ohne Strömung.
Hier wären in der schönen Jahreszeit, denke ich, nur angezeigt: Freie Leine, minimales Link Ledger (also die ganze Peche au toc Geschichte von Andal) oder eben trockene/nasse Fliege, selbst Goldkopfnymphen bringen eine reiche Krauternte ein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube, die Wahrscheinlichkeit tagsüber einen Q-Fisch als Beifang zu erbeuten geht gegen 0... verstehe den Gedanken, dass Forellen verangelt werden könnten bzw geschont sind andererseits müssen da erstmal welche tatsächlich vorkommen. Kommst du irgendwie an Infos ran? Nah gelegener Angelladen oder so?


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas tolle Gewässer hast Du da erkundet, auch wenn sie teilweise schwer zu beangeln . sind. Die Stelle am Fluss würde ich wahrscheinlich auch mit einer sehr feinen Grundmontage befischen. Der See sieht auch sehr vielversprechend aus (etwas ähnliches habe ich hier in der Nähe auch gefunden). Der Aufwand der dort mit, zugegebenermaßen sehr praktischen, Müllentsorgungs - Möglichkeiten getrieben wurde deutet für mich allerdings darauf hin, dass da in der wärmeren Jahreszeit mit einigem Publikumsverkehr zu rechnen ist.
Aber alles in Allem sind das sehr vielversprechende Stellen und ich bin mir sicher, dass Du dort ein paar gute Fische fangen wirst


----------



## rutilus69

Hat jemand von euch schon mal die Black Magic CFX Match 4,20 20g von Browning in der Hand gehabt?
Ich bin ja noch auf der Suche nach einer etwas längeren Rute zum trotten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle kann ich nicht weiter nach rechts (auf dem Foto nach links) gehen und links (auf dem Foto rechts) markiert eine Brücke die Grenze der Angelstrecke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also auf dem Foto sieht man vorne den breiten Bereich der Kehrströmung, hinten unterhalb der Maulwurfshügel könnte ich stehen.
> Fließrichtung von (auf dem Foto) links in Richtung Brücke.



Diese Stelle würde sich sehr schön zum Posenfischen eignen, dazu die Pose überlang an der Strömungskante ablegen.
Ein Gänsekiel wäre da eine gute Wahl, fein genug mit wenig widerstand. Auch von der Bebleiung könntest du auf 1g zurückgehen und es würde noch liegenbleiben. Sollte an der Kante nichts gehen kannst du alle etwas Flußab ablegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hatte je gestern geschrieben dass ich heute ein paar Fotos von meinem aktuellen Grundrutenprojekt einstelle.
Diese Ruten habe ich schon paar Jahre in Gebrauch.
Ich nahm damals 3,30m Blanks von fertigen Ruten weil sie mir so gut gefielen und kürzte sie(oben und unten) auf ca. 3m Länge.
Da das zu der Zeit nur schnell gehen sollte wickelte ich ein paar Ringe ran und fixierte alles mit 5min Epoxy.

In den Jahren danach nahm ich mir jeden Winter vor die Ruten nochmal "vernünftig" aufzubauen und jedesmal verschob ich das wieder weil es ja funktionierte......... So ging einige Jahre.
Diesmal hat es aber endlich geklappt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und so sehen nun aus:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da Kork in guter Qualität sehr teuer ist, hab ich bei diesen "alten" Ruten die günstige Duplon/Schrumpfschlach Variante im Karpfenrutenlook gewählt.
Diesmal ohne Zierwicklungen oder sonstiges - einfach nur schwarz(Understatement pur).
Die Blanks sind so gut, dass sie keinen Zierrat brauchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meinen größten Respekt, @Professor Tinca! Perfekte und saubere Verarbeitung. Dein handwerkliches Geschick ist beneidenswert. Für welche Spielart der Grundangelei wirst Du die Ruten einsetze?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich will sie für Brachsen, Schleien und Karpfen mit leichten und mittleren Grundbleien einsetzen. Vielleicht auch zur gröberen Posenangelei auf diese Arten und zur Oberflächenangelei.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tolle Arbeit @Professor Tinca, besonders die zierlichen Griffe sehen super aus. Würdest du die ursprüngliche Rute benennen, hat eine wirklich interessante Maserung im Karbon. Und wenn das deine Lackierarbeit war, hast du die mit drehen so hinbekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Würdest du die ursprüngliche Rute benennen, hat eine wirklich interessante Maserung im Karbon.



JUpp. Das waren ursprünglich "Master Edition Carp Float" Rute.
Das sind sehr leichte, schlanke(12mm bei der Aufschrift) und schnelle Blanks. Da wabbelt nichts(wie ne gute Spinnrute quasi).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wenn das deine Lackierarbeit war, hast du die mit drehen so hinbekommen.




Die Ringlackierungen mache ich immer mit einem Drehmotor.
Früher hab ich per Hand gedreht aber da sitzt man dann drei, vier Stunden bis der Lack so fest ist, dass nichts mehr verläuft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier sind noch ein paar von mir gebaute Ruten zu sehen:
*








						Rutenbau
					






					www.anglerboard.de
				



*


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier sind noch ein paar von mir gebaute Ruten zu sehen:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rutenbau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Das ist ja absolut genial ! Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Booaaah... Professor! Da sieht ja richtig edel aus! Super!!!


----------



## rustaweli

Top Sache @Professor Tinca


----------



## Slappy

Sehr schicke Ruten   

Ich hab die nächste Frage.... Heute kommt meine neue Mono. Mit welchem Knoten verbindet man am besten die Unterfutterung mit der eigentlichen Schnur? 
Bei meiner Barschrute hat der Händler einen Knoten genommen der jetzt raussteht und mir die geflochtene blockiert obwohl noch +20 Meter über waren.


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Ruten
> 
> Ich hab die nächste Frage.... Heute kommt meine neue Mono. Mit welchem Knoten verbindet man am besten die Unterfutterung mit der eigentlichen Schnur?
> Bei meiner Barschrute hat der Händler einen Knoten genommen der jetzt raussteht und mir die geflochtene blockiert obwohl noch +20 Meter über waren.



Hi, ich nehme meist den Strenknoten als Schnurverbindungsknoten.
Hier ist ne Anleitung:




__





						(c) A.Glock
					





					www.angelknotenpage.de


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - wow, das Pärchen sieht wirklich super aus! Geht auch ohne Kork, wenn das Resultat optisch so angenehm zurückhaltend daherkommt!


----------



## phirania

Ist zwar nicht euer Zielfisch,aber bestimmt intressant.....


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier sind noch ein paar von mir gebaute Ruten zu sehen:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rutenbau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wirklich wirklich schöne Stücke, Vollster Respekt


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier sind noch ein paar von mir gebaute Ruten zu sehen:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rutenbau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nimmst du Auftragsarbeiten an?


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Ruten
> 
> Ich hab die nächste Frage.... Heute kommt meine neue Mono. Mit welchem Knoten verbindet man am besten die Unterfutterung mit der eigentlichen Schnur?
> Bei meiner Barschrute hat der Händler einen Knoten genommen der jetzt raussteht und mir die geflochtene blockiert obwohl noch +20 Meter über waren.


Slappy, ich darf dich doch slappy nennen, bei Mono nutze ich keine Unterfütterung weil so teuer ist Mono nicht, magst du mir deine Erwägungen verraten? Vielleicht habe ich das einfach noch nicht recht bedacht


----------



## Kochtopf

Kurz in eigener Sache: wie ihr wisst geriet meine geliebte Silstarmatche zwischen Kofferraum und Deckel und wurde am Mittelteil eingekürzt, unser @pröfpröf wollte sich den Schaden mal angucken und weil meine Arbeitszeiten mit den Öffnungszeiten der Post kollidierten bzw ich naiv mit verpackter Rute in einen Kiosk mit DPD Anbindung marschierte und mir dort erläutert wurde, ich müsste online buchen und das Ding dann beklebt vorbeibringen fuhr ich die verpackte Rute 2 Wochen lang spazieren, dann schnauze voll, Abholung gebucht und - "wir kommen Freitag oder Montag zwischen 9 und 17 uhr" - es ist zum Mäusemelken und Haare raufen! Man zahlt 25 € dafür dass man zwei Tage zu Hause eingesperrt hockt und wartet dass der Mensch vorbei kommt. Meine Frau arbeitete zum Glück noch von zu Hause am Freitag (kam keiner), gestern stellte ich Rute samt Quittung vor die Türe, wie gut das auf dem Dorf nix weg kommt. Aber ich bin traumatisiert von der beschissenheit der Dinge wenn man so was simples wie eine Rute versenden möchte


----------



## Minimax

@ el Potto- Mann, Alter, da schlägt ja bereits beim Lesen das Kinskimeter über die Skala. Tut mir echt leid, das ganze Rutenversandthema ist ab 1,30 paketlänge absolut verrückt und gängelig.


----------



## Racklinger

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Ruten
> 
> Ich hab die nächste Frage.... Heute kommt meine neue Mono. Mit welchem Knoten verbindet man am besten die Unterfutterung mit der eigentlichen Schnur?
> Bei meiner Barschrute hat der Händler einen Knoten genommen der jetzt raussteht und mir die geflochtene blockiert obwohl noch +20 Meter über waren.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast du dir eine 1350 m Spule bestellt oder? Dann schmeiss auch die alte Unterfüllung runter von der Spule und bespule komplett von neu. Dann hast du auch ein sauberes Wickelbild. Auf Youtube gibts auch genug Videos wie es am einfachsten geht.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Was für ein schönes, elegantes Paar Grundruten. Auch ich finde, das hier der sparsame Duplongriff keineswegs fehl am Platze ist, wirklich eine meisterhafte Arbeit. Auch schön schlanke lackierung der Wicklungen. Welche Röllekes kommen da dran?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kurz in eigener Sache: wie ihr wisst geriet meine geliebte Silstarmatche zwischen Kofferraum und Deckel und wurde am Mittelteil eingekürzt, unser @pröfpröf wollte sich den Schaden mal angucken und weil meine Arbeitszeiten mit den Öffnungszeiten der Post kollidierten bzw ich naiv mit verpackter Rute in einen Kiosk mit DPD Anbindung marschierte und mir dort erläutert wurde, ich müsste online buchen und das Ding dann beklebt vorbeibringen fuhr ich die verpackte Rute 2 Wochen lang spazieren, dann schnauze voll, Abholung gebucht und - "wir kommen Freitag oder Montag zwischen 9 und 17 uhr" - es ist zum Mäusemelken und Haare raufen! Man zahlt 25 € dafür dass man zwei Tage zu Hause eingesperrt hockt und wartet dass der Mensch vorbei kommt. Meine Frau arbeitete zum Glück noch von zu Hause am Freitag (kam keiner), gestern stellte ich Rute samt Quittung vor die Türe, wie gut das auf dem Dorf nix weg kommt. Aber ich bin traumatisiert von der beschissenheit der Dinge wenn man so was simples wie eine Rute versenden möchte




Bei iloxx geht das für 12 € inkl Abholung. Damit verschicke ich immer Ruten.
Dienstleister ist auch DPD.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nimmst du Auftragsarbeiten an?




Jupp.
Wenn mir das Projekt gefällt..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Was für ein schönes, elegantes Paar Grundruten. Auch ich finde, das hier der sparsame Duplongriff keineswegs fehl am Platze ist, wirklich eine meisterhafte Arbeit. Auch schön schlanke lackierung der Wicklungen. Welche Röllekes kommen da dran?




Ich hab noch zwei Proligic XLNT 50 Freilaufrollen. Die werd ich erstmal dranhängen und mal schauen wie das harmoniert beim Angeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei iloxx geht das für 12 € inkl Abholung. Damit verschicke ich immer Ruten.
> Dienstleister ist auch DPD.


Das waren auch die die damals die Friedfischens Bestellung verwechselt haben sehe ich gerade - jetzt tut es nur noch halb so weh


----------



## Waller Michel

LG Michael
[/QUOTE]


Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Ruten
> 
> Ich hab die nächste Frage.... Heute kommt meine neue Mono. Mit welchem Knoten verbindet man am besten die Unterfutterung mit der eigentlichen Schnur?
> Bei meiner Barschrute hat der Händler einen Knoten genommen der jetzt raussteht und mir die geflochtene blockiert obwohl noch +20 Meter über waren.



Sternknoten oder Blutknoten geht auch gut!


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Hi, ich nehme meist den Strenknoten als Schnurverbindungsknoten.
> Hier ist ne Anleitung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c) A.Glock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelknotenpage.de


Danke



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Slappy, ich darf dich doch slappy nennen, bei Mono nutze ich keine Unterfütterung weil so teuer ist Mono nicht, magst du mir deine Erwägungen verraten? Vielleicht habe ich das einfach noch nicht recht bedacht


Slappy oder auch Stefan  
Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Die Unterfutterung ist schon drauf da bis dato ne geflochtene drauf war. 



Racklinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast du dir eine 1350 m Spule bestellt oder? Dann schmeiss auch die alte Unterfüllung runter von der Spule und bespule komplett von neu. Dann hast du auch ein sauberes Wickelbild. Auf Youtube gibts auch genug Videos wie es am einfachsten geht.


So könnte ich es natürlich auch machen


----------



## geomas

So, zum Flüßchen wird es heute nicht gehen, ich bleib in der Nähe der Hansestadt.
Vielleicht probier ich es mal an der Unterwarnow oder an einem der näher gelegenen Gewässer.


----------



## Mescalero

@Slappy 
Hier mal eine wirklich geniale (wie ich finde) Methode des Blutknotens. Das geht sogar mit vergessener Lesebrille und steifgefrorenen Fingern.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das geht sogar mit vergessener Lesebrille und steifgefrorenen Fingern.



Was willstn damit andeuten, Welpe?


----------



## rustaweli

@Professor Tinca 
Kannst Du mir bitte nochmals die von Dir genutzten Haken zwecks Döbel nennen? Werde nach Feierabend mal kurz schauen ob ich die kriege. Heute Abend geht es vielleicht raus und kurz mit der Feeder und Flocke in die Dämmerung hinein. Vielleicht auch mit Minikörbchen plus MB Füllung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Momentan den Owner C5.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax:
Garnix. Bei der Methode, die ich im Kurs zur Fischerprüfung gelernt habe, brauchte ich fünf Minuten pro Knoten und hatte anschließend Muskelkater im Daumengrundgelenk. Die verlinkte Variante bekomme ich sogar ohne hingucken gebacken.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Momentan den Owner C5.


Danke!


----------



## Tricast

Den Knoten kenne ich als "Springerknoten". Wird viel benutzt beim Dorschangeln vom Kutter wenn Beifänger montiert werden sollen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Freunde, nun wieder etwas Unerfreuliches.

Wie ihr wisst hatte ich vor einigen Wochen Ärger mit anglingdirect.

Nachdem der Rauch inzwischen verflogen war, wagte ich einen zweiten Versuch und bestellte dort eine John Wilson Avon Quiver Rute.
Diesmal über den ebayshop von anglingdirect.

Die Rute kam auch vor eine Stunde an und was soll ich sagen?
Wie kann es auch anders sein? Erneut hat der Laden versagt!

Im Futteral lagen die Spitzenteile der *Avon Quiver rod(Art.10585)*(einmal Avonteil und einmal Feederteil+Wechselspittzen) und dazu das Handteil einer John Wilson *Barbel Quiver rod(Art 10587).   *

Dieses ist natürlich viel zu dick und passt nicht mit den Spitzenteilen zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also dies war definitiv das letzte Mal dass ich bei anglingdirect bestellt habe.

So ein Kackladen. 
Da klappt ja überhaupt nichts!

Einmal kaputte und gebrauchte Ware, beim zweiten Mal Rutenteile die nicht zusammengehören.



Hab jetzt erstmal einen Fall bei ebay eröffnet und sehe mal weiter.................


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Wirklich eine sehr schöne Arbeit und mir gefallen die einfachen schwarzen Ringbindungen ausgesprochen gut. Kork sieht natürlich besser aus, dann aber auch nur in exellenter Qualität und die ist sehr teuer wie Du schon geschrieben hast. Also  

Jungs kramt eure alten Ruten raus und beschäftigt den Prof. mit Rutenbau. Denn wer in der Werkstatt sitzt kann nicht angeln gehen und somit hätten wir auch mal eine Chance auf die Challenge.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Futteral lagen die Spitzenteile der *Avon Quiver rod(Art.10585)*(einmal Avonteil und einmal Feederteil+Wechselspittzen) und dazu das Handteil einer John Wilson *Barbel Quiver rod(Art 10587).  *


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau so war meine Reaktion.

Ich habe zur Beruhigung erstmal schnell n Kaffe mit Redbull getrunken und mich dann auf den Weg dahin gemacht, um mal richtig auf den Tisch zu hauen.
Unterwegs nach 10min auf der Autobahn hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich gar kein Auto mit hab und bin wieder umgekehrt.


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Hier mal eine wirklich geniale (wie ich finde) Methode des Blutknotens. Das geht sogar mit vergessener Lesebrille und steifgefrorenen Fingern.


Sehr cool, danke fürs zeigen  

Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Päckchen war da! Aber was ich nicht verstehe... 
Wo nach wird entschieden in welchen Versandbereich ein Päckchen rutscht? 
1. Kartonmaße
2. Gewicht
Nunja.... Maße stimmen. Gewicht nach Aufkleber bis 1,9 Kg... 
Bestellt habe ich die Mono und ein paar gebundene Vorfächer und Einzelhaken. Eigentlich wollte ich noch mehr Nubbsies kaufen. Aber auch nur ein Kleinteil mehr und der Versandpreis wäre von 4,50 auf 6,99 gesprungen..... Ich mach das Päckchen auf und fühle mich leicht verarscht.... 
Gewicht, keine 500g und der Karton halb leer.... Eine zweite, falsche Rechnung liegt bei(Bestellung eines ganz anderen/ den Inhalt hätte ich auch genommen, war aber natürlich nicht dabei) und ein Teil ist nicht das bestellte..... 
Nicht gut gelaufen würde ich sagen. 

Der Karton 




Leider nicht meiner 




	

		
			
		

		
	
bestellt hatte ich 8er....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So Freunde, nun wieder etwas Unerfreuliches.
> 
> Wie ihr wisst hatte ich vor einigen Wochen Ärger mit anglingdirect.
> 
> Nachdem der Rauch inzwischen verflogen war, wagte ich einen zweiten Versuch und bestellte dort eine John Wilson Avon Quiver Rute.
> Diesmal über den ebayshop von anglingdirect.
> 
> Die Rute kam auch vor eine Stunde an und was soll ich sagen?
> Wie kann es auch anders sein? Erneut hat der Laden versagt!
> 
> Im Futteral lagen die Spitzenteile der *Avon Quiver rod(Art.10585)*(einmal Avonteil und einmal Feederteil+Wechselspittzen) und dazu das Handteil einer John Wilson *Barbel Quiver rod(Art 10587).   *
> 
> Dieses ist natürlich viel zu dick und passt nicht mit den Spitzenteilen zusammen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337889
> Anhang anzeigen 337890
> Anhang anzeigen 337891
> Anhang anzeigen 337892


Das ist kacke, tut mir sehr leid für dich! Vielleicht haben die dich auf ne schwarze Liste gesetzt;(
Btw kann es sein das rovex dicht gemacht haben? Man findet die wilson ruten nur noch sehr sporadisch (was schade ist weil ich mit dem anniversary Set mit 200 Spitzen und so schon lange liebäugle)


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr cool, danke fürs zeigen
> 
> Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Päckchen war da! Aber was ich nicht verstehe...
> Wo nach wird entschieden in welchen Versandbereich ein Päckchen rutscht?
> 1. Kartonmaße
> 2. Gewicht
> Nunja.... Maße stimmen. Gewicht nach Aufkleber bis 1,9 Kg...
> Bestellt habe ich die Mono und ein paar gebundene Vorfächer und Einzelhaken. Eigentlich wollte ich noch mehr Nubbsies kaufen. Aber auch nur ein Kleinteil mehr und der Versandpreis wäre von 4,50 auf 6,99 gesprungen..... Ich mach das Päckchen auf und fühle mich leicht verarscht....
> Gewicht, keine 500g und der Karton halb leer.... Eine zweite, falsche Rechnung liegt bei(Bestellung eines ganz anderen/ den Inhalt hätte ich auch genommen, war aber natürlich nicht dabei) und ein Teil ist nicht das bestellte.....
> Nicht gut gelaufen würde ich sagen.
> 
> Der Karton
> Anhang anzeigen 337908
> 
> Leider nicht meiner
> Anhang anzeigen 337905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bestellt hatte ich 8er....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337906


Eigentlich haben die nen guten Ruf - den können sie jetzt beim gerade ziehen beweisen! Fehler passieren - du z.B hast Cormoranhaken bestellt


----------



## geomas

Hmm, ich habe jetzt 4 oder 5x bei AD bestellt und bin absolut zufrieden.
1 Mal waren von einem Briefchen Haken einige verlustig gegangen (es waren stark preisgesenkte 20er Häkchen) - aber sonst alles prima.

Tut mir echt leid, Dein Pech mit denen, lieber @Professor Tinca !
Ich würde sie anschreiben und noch nicht über ebay oder PP reklamieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist kacke, tut mir sehr leid für dich! Vielleicht haben die dich auf ne schwarze Liste gesetzt;(
> Btw kann es sein das rovex dicht gemacht haben? Man findet die wilson ruten nur noch sehr sporadisch (was schade ist weil ich mit dem anniversary Set mit 200 Spitzen und so schon lange liebäugle)




Kann sein dass keine Wilson Ruten mehr gebaut werden, jetzt wo der John Geschichte ist.

PS: CGS Haken waren immer ok.


----------



## geomas

So, ich packe jetzt in aller Ruhe den klapprigen Kombi und fahre zu dem kleinen verwunschenen Waldteich (der mit dem Steg und dem geangelten Kinderpullover). Mal sehen, wen oder was ich ans Band bekomme...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich würde sie anschreiben und noch nicht über ebay oder PP reklamieren.




Erfahrunsgemäß geht es ebay schneller wenn es per Fall geklärt wird.
Viele lassen sich sonst zeit oder antworten gar nicht aber wenn ebay denen im nacken sitzt, klappt es dann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich packe jetzt in aller Ruhe den klapprigen Kombi und fahre zu dem kleinen verwunschenen Waldteich (der mit dem Steg und dem geangelten Kinderpullover). Mal sehen, wen oder was ich ans Band bekomme...



Du hast es gut.
Viel Erfolg, Georg!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also dies war definitiv das letzte Mal dass ich bei anglingdirect bestellt habe.
> 
> So ein Kackladen.
> Da klappt ja überhaupt nichts!
> 
> Einmal kaputte und gebrauchte Ware, beim zweiten Mal Rutenteile die nicht zusammengehören.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt erstmal einen Fall bei ebay eröffnet und sehe mal weiter.................


Also kann man den Laden von der Liste streichen. Tut mir leid für dich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann sein dass keine Wilson Ruten mehr gebaut werden, jetzt wo der John Geschichte ist.
> 
> PS: CGS Haken waren immer ok.


Das hat ja mit den Ruten wenig zu tun - wenn sie sich gut verkauft haben werden sie das danach weiterhin tun - man täte ja ein Sondermodell mit Trauerflor auf den Markt bringen können oder so. Die Seite von Robex bzw der Eigentümerfirma war gestern nicht zu erreichen.
Und das mit den Haken war auch nicht so richtig ernst gemeint, I did it for the lulz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Seite von Robex bzw der Eigentümerfirma war gestern nicht zu erreichen.




Und unter rovex auch nichts?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da gehts:









						J.W. Young & Sons Ltd, Manufacturing Great British Centrepin Fishing reels since 1834
					






					www.masterlinewalker.co.uk


----------



## Kochtopf

Tippfehler im Beitrag gestern war sie nicht zu erreichen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.
Nu geht se wieder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also dies war definitiv das letzte Mal dass ich bei anglingdirect bestellt habe.
> 
> So ein Kackladen.
> Da klappt ja überhaupt nichts!
> 
> Einmal kaputte und gebrauchte Ware, beim zweiten Mal Rutenteile die nicht zusammengehören.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt erstmal einen Fall bei ebay eröffnet und sehe mal weiter.................



Schon seltsam, das bei dir jetzt direkt im zweiten Anlauf so ein Fehler auftritt. Wahrscheinlich ist jemand in England auf deine Döbelfänge neidisch. Ich habe mit Angling Direct bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen bei ca. 15 Bestellungen gemacht. Ich bin mal gespannt, hatte am Dienstag Köder und Futter von Sonubaits, sowie eine Tasche von Korum bestellt. Färbt dein Pech ab, kriege ich wahrscheinlich anstatt der Wafter und Boilies eine Dose Mais aus dem Aldi.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Färbt dein Pech ab, kriege ich wahrscheinlich anstatt der Wafter und Boilies eine Dose Mais aus dem Aldi.



Damit kannste wenigstens angeln........


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben die nen guten Ruf - den können sie jetzt beim gerade ziehen beweisen! Fehler passieren - du z.B hast Cormoranhaken bestellt


Klar können Fehler passieren. Aber gleich mehrere? Und das mit den Versandkosten versteh ich überhaupt nicht. Auf der HP und im Bestellarchiv stehen 4,50€ gekostet hat das ganze aber nur 3,79€.....

Ist Comoran wirklich so schlecht? Haben nur 99Cent gekostet. Selbst wenn, ist es kein echter Verlust....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Ist Comoran wirklich so schlecht? Haben nur 99Cent gekostet. Selbst wenn, ist es kein echter Verlust....




Die Haken sind ok und auch manch andere Sachen sind zu gebrauchen aber da gibt es auch jede Menge Schrott.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas Viel Glück und Erfolg.Petri Georg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Damit kannste wenigstens angeln........



Mal schauen, wie sich das Angeln lässt, wenn kein Wasser mehr in den Teichen und Baggerlöchern ist. Die Elbe ist sehr spät mit dem Hochwasser dabei, letztes Jahr waren auch schon die Wiesen am kleinen Fluss um diese Zeit geflutet. War mit dem Hund eine Runde stalken, sieht alles noch aus wie im Sommer. Aiaiaiaiai, das kann was werden......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier fehlt auch immer noch ganz viel Wasser in den Seen.
Da muss noch reichlich kommen um die beiden letzten Sommer auszugleichen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier fehlt auch immer noch ganz viel Wasser in den Seen.
> Da muss noch reichlich kommen um die beiden letzten Sommer auszugleichen.



Das Regelt die Elbe bei uns über das Grundwasser. Die schiebt die Seen mit dem steigenden Pegel hoch, allerdings gilt für die Wasserstände auch der umgekehrte Fall. Normalerweise hatten wir Hochwasser bis in den April, manchmal sogar im Juli. Davon ist die letzten Jahre nichts mehr zu sehen. Ärgert mich halt, ich plane nämlich diesen Bericht: "Feedern von der Auffahrt"    

BTW: Dieses Bild steht für den Anfang des Jahrhunderthochwasser 2013, wo die Elbe ganze Dörfer in der Region verschluckt hatte, das Vieh der Nabu auf den Wiesen ertrank, Deiche gesprengt und mit alten Schiffen (Hollywood-Like) geflickt wurden. Was auf diesem Bild so idyllisch aussieht, ist in Wahrheit der Beginn einer riesigen Katastrophe.


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier fehlt auch immer noch ganz viel Wasser in den Seen.
> Da muss noch reichlich kommen um die beiden letzten Sommer auszugleichen.


Hier sieht es genauso aus   
Kein Wunder wenn im Januar schon wieder ein Drittel der Niederschlagsmenge gefehlt hat....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann sein dass keine Wilson Ruten mehr gebaut werden, jetzt wo der John Geschichte ist.


Ich hab noch ne Travel in der Ecke stehen, mit original Rohr und 4 Spitzen.
Die Rovex ist schon ein feines Rütchen auch wenn ich lang nimmer genutzt hab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Travel in der Ecke stehen, mit original Rohr und 4 Spitzen.
> Die Rovex ist schon ein feines Rütchen auch wenn ich lang nimmer genutzt hab.



Schickst du mir mal bitte Fotos und deine Preisvorstellung per PN?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eben kam auch noch etwas Erfreuliches an.
Vier Päckchen meiner Lieblingsdöbelhaken, die ich bei eBay Kleinanzeigen gefunden habe.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Prof - das sind ja feine Stöcke..
Muß ein tolles Gefühl sein, wenn man soetwas geschaffen hat..
Heute kam mein, nach einem Hinweis von El Potto bestelltes, Rutenhalteutensil.
Sehr sehr sonderbar...
Seht selbst:


----------



## rhinefisher

Etwas gegossen habe ich auch noch - im Winter eine echte Qüälerei, weil durch den Durchzug die Hütte so auskühlt.
Was freue ich mich auf den Sommer..
Da kann mam mal eben 1000 Teile so nebenher machen - jetzt fange ich nach wenigen Dutzend schon an zu frieren.
Gerde mußte ich wegen Hagel abbrechen..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Etwas gegossen habe ich auch noch - im Winter eine echte Qüälerei, weil durch den Durchzug die Hütte so auskühlt.
> Was freue ich mich auf den Sommer..
> Da kann mam mal eben 1000 Teile so nebenher machen - jetzt fange ich nach wenigen Dutzend schon an zu frieren.
> Gerde mußte ich wegen Hagel abbrechen..
> Anhang anzeigen 337928



Da lob ich mir meine Absaugung in der Werkstatt. 
Hast ne ganz schöne Menge gegossen und schöne Formen. Mit den Do it geht das ja ratz-fatz.


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht euer Zielfisch,aber bestimmt intressant.....



Den habe ich vor einigen Tagen auch angeschaut - man beachte die Stelle, wo der Fischer erzählt, das Brassen früher im Main sehr häufig waren und es jetzt keine mehr gibt.. .
Es ist zum gruseln..


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir meine Absaugung in der Werkstatt.
> Hast ne ganz schöne Menge gegossen und schöne Formen. Mit den Do it geht das ja ratz-fatz.



Ja, wenn ich etwas habe, dann Formen.
Im September 2008 habe ich beschlossen, mit dem Gießen anzufangen, weil ich ja viel im Rhein fische und der Rhein halt richtig frisst...
Erste Bestellung ende September 08:


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Der Gerold ist reich mit dir geworden 
Sehr breite Auswahl hast dir zugelegt, da hab ich auch die eine oder andere. In die Sargbleie rechts oben kannst du auch Wirbel eingießen anstatt dem Durchlauf.


----------



## rhinefisher

Zweit Bestellung Dezember 08:





Und die Dritte Januar 09....





Jetzt liegt der ganze Scheiß ständig rum.. und ich müsste noch 200 Jahre leben um das zu verbrauchen..


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Travel in der Ecke stehen, mit original Rohr und 4 Spitzen.
> Die Rovex ist schon ein feines Rütchen auch wenn ich lang nimmer genutzt hab.


Genau die Suche ich - falls du ihr ein liebevolles Zuhause gönnen möchtest...


----------



## Tricast

Die Welt ist einfach nur noch schlech


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau die Suche ich - falls du ihr ein liebevolles Zuhause gönnen möchtest...




Liebevolles Zuhause??


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Prof - das sind ja feine Stöcke..
> Muß ein tolles Gefühl sein, wenn man soetwas geschaffen hat..
> Heute kam mein, nach einem Hinweis von El Potto bestelltes, Rutenhalteutensil.
> Sehr sehr sonderbar...
> Seht selbst:
> Anhang anzeigen 337926
> Anhang anzeigen 337927



Wenn du damit mal am Wasser bist würde ich mich über ein Foto im aufgebautem Zustand echt freuen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau die Suche ich - falls du ihr ein liebevolles Zuhause gönnen möchtest...



Sprecht euch ab wer sie haben will ich muss nur erst schauen wie ich das mit dem Versand mache......da bin ich mit GLS-DPD und konsorte nicht so gut gefahren in der Vergangenheit. DHL ist immer ncoh am zuverlässigsten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du damit mal am Wasser bist würde ich mich über ein Foto im aufgebautem Zustand echt freuen.




Edit......falsch verstanden.


----------



## rustaweli

Tut mir echt leid @Professor Tinca und viel Glück @geomas !
So, da ich den Hang zum Übertreiben beim Fangen und den Flocken vom Prof kenne, war ich dann doch unentschlossen zwecks Hakengröße und habe noch die 2er mitgenommen. 




Die Liebste hat auch angerufen und macht sogar etwas früher Feierabend. Ich liebe sie!
@Kochtopf , hast die Mail bekommen?

Jetzt heißt es warten und bald geht es los. Das Wetter ist grauslig und mein Flüsschen führt Hochwasser. Das wird was!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid @Professor Tinca und viel Glück @geomas !
> So, da ich den Hang zum Übertreiben beim Fangen und den Flocken vom Prof kenne, war ich dann doch unentschlossen zwecks Hakengröße und habe noch die 2er mitgenommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 337934
> 
> Die Liebste hat auch angerufen und macht sogar etwas früher Feierabend. Ich liebe sie!
> @Kochtopf , hast die Mail bekommen?
> 
> Jetzt heißt es warten und bald geht es los. Das Wetter ist grauslig und mein Flüsschen führt Hochwasser. Das wird was!




Jupp.
Kannst beide nehmen.
Ich finde den Sprung zw. 2er und 4er Owner C5 ziemlich groß und hätte eigentlich gern noch eine Zwischengröße davon.


----------



## rhinefisher

Erste Ergebnisse - und ja, ich fische gelegendlich im Kölner Raum...





Diese flachen Tropfen/Tellerbleie in 3 Unzen verbrauche ich wie Brot...


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du damit mal am Wasser bist würde ich mich über ein Foto im aufgebautem Zustand echt freuen.



Klar - wird gemacht..!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Kannst beide nehmen.
> Ich finde den Sprung zw. 2er und 4er Owner C5 ziemlich groß und hätte eigentlich gern noch eine Zwischengröße davon.



Sehe ich auch so und war verwundert. Da liegen fast Welten zwischen 4 und 2. Werde mit dem 2er und einer respektlosen Riesenflocke beginnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gut so.


----------



## geomas

So, mein Angel-Nachmittag läßt sich wie folgt beschreiben:

*Vom Pech verfolgt...*
...und sehr schnell eingeholt​
Habe neben der Bomb-Rute noch ne Schwingspitzrute mit der im Antiquitäten-Thread vorgestellten mittelalten Daiwa-Rolle mitgenommen.
Wollte ne neue Montage ausprobieren. Naja, die Fahrt zum kleinen Waldteich dauerte nur ne Viertelstunde - Glück gehabt, je nach dem aktuellen Straßenverkehr kann es auch deutlich länger dauern.
Der Pegel im Teich war erfreulicherweise sehr viel höher als im Sommer, aber immer noch unter „normal”.
Hab mir ne Stelle auserkoren und dann montiert. KNACK! So war das nicht geplant - die Bombrute aus England hat sich beim Aufbau verabschiedet. 
Ich werde hier nicht in die Details gehen, sondern versuchen, das mit Händler oder Hersteller zu klären.

Hab dann die Schwingspitzrute montiert, meine Montage bestand aus einer 9,5g-Olivette auf der Hauptschnur, vore und hinten vion eiunem Silikonstopper gebremst - zum variablen Einstellen der Vorfachlänge. Das eigentliche Vorfach war direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet und etwa 35cm lang. Als Greifer diente ein 12er Gamakatsu LS2210. 
Sofort nach der Montage der Rute begann es zu regnen. Die Kapuze zur Jacke war zu Hause geblieben, das Shelter ebenfalls. Naja. 

Hab es zunächst mit Scopex-Mais probiert und fing Buchenlaub, dann Eichenlaub und anschließend eine Kombination daraus.
Waldsee eben. Also wurde als Hakenköder ein weiches, auftreibendes Pellet mit Knoblaucharoma probiert.

Da gab es dann auch einen schönen Biß, den ich leider versemmelte - zu früh angehauen, nehme ich an. Also weiter dem Regen getrotzt.
Leider tat sich nix mehr - als ich gegen 16.00 Uhr dann nach einem kapitalen Hänger die Montage einbüßte, hab ich zusammengepackt.

Am Waldteich war es dennoch schön, ich werde da sicher bald mal wieder hin.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, mein Angel-Nachmittag läßt sich wie folgt beschreiben:
> 
> *Vom Pech verfolgt...*
> ...und sehr schnell eingeholt​
> Habe neben der Bomb-Rute noch ne Schwingspitzrute mit der im Antiquitäten-Thread vorgestellten mittelalten Daiwa-Rolle mitgenommen.
> Wollte ne neue Montage ausprobieren. Naja, die Fahrt zum kleinen Waldteich dauerte nur ne Viertelstunde - Glück gehabt, je nach dem aktuellen Straßenverkehr kann es auch deutlich länger dauern.
> Der Pegel im Teich war erfreulicherweise sehr viel höher als im Sommer, aber immer noch unter „normal”.
> Hab mir ne Stelle auserkoren und dann montiert. KNACK! So war das nicht geplant - die Bombrute aus England hat sich beim Aufbau verabschiedet.
> Ich werde hier nicht in die Details gehen, sondern versuchen, das mit Händler oder Hersteller zu klären.
> 
> Hab dann die Schwingspitzrute montiert, meine Montage bestand aus einer 9,5g-Olivette auf der Hauptschnur, vore und hinten vion eiunem Silikonstopper gebremst - zum variablen Einstellen der Vorfachlänge. Das eigentliche Vorfach war direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet und etwa 35cm lang. Als Greifer diente ein 12er Gamakatsu LS2210.
> Sofort nach der Montage der Rute begann es zu regnen. Die Kapuze zur Jacke war zu Hause geblieben, das Shelter ebenfalls. Naja.
> 
> Hab es zunächst mit Scopex-Mais probiert und fing Buchenlaub, dann Eichenlaub und anschließend eine Kombination daraus.
> Waldsee eben. Also wurde als Hakenköder ein weiches, auftreibendes Pellet mit Knoblaucharoma probiert.
> 
> Da gab es dann auch einen schönen Biß, den ich leider versemmelte - zu früh angehauen, nehme ich an. Also weiter dem Regen getrotzt.
> Leider tat sich nix mehr - als ich gegen 16.00 Uhr dann nach einem kapitalen Hänger die Montage einbüßte, hab ich zusammengepackt.
> 
> Am Waldteich war es dennoch schön, ich werde da sicher bald mal wieder hin.



Das tut mir leid! 
Speziell wegen der Rute  !!!! Hoffe du bekommst Ersatz oder wenn und aber! 

Das Wetter ist bei uns auch extrem bexxxxxx ........hab von hier auch keine aktuellen Fangmeldungen zu verzeichnen! 
Von daher Augen zu und durch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, mein Angel-Nachmittag läßt sich wie folgt beschreiben:
> 
> *Vom Pech verfolgt...*
> ...und sehr schnell eingeholt​
> Habe neben der Bomb-Rute noch ne Schwingspitzrute mit der im Antiquitäten-Thread vorgestellten mittelalten Daiwa-Rolle mitgenommen.
> Wollte ne neue Montage ausprobieren. Naja, die Fahrt zum kleinen Waldteich dauerte nur ne Viertelstunde - Glück gehabt, je nach dem aktuellen Straßenverkehr kann es auch deutlich länger dauern.
> Der Pegel im Teich war erfreulicherweise sehr viel höher als im Sommer, aber immer noch unter „normal”.
> Hab mir ne Stelle auserkoren und dann montiert. KNACK! So war das nicht geplant - die Bombrute aus England hat sich beim Aufbau verabschiedet.
> Ich werde hier nicht in die Details gehen, sondern versuchen, das mit Händler oder Hersteller zu klären.
> 
> Hab dann die Schwingspitzrute montiert, meine Montage bestand aus einer 9,5g-Olivette auf der Hauptschnur, vore und hinten vion eiunem Silikonstopper gebremst - zum variablen Einstellen der Vorfachlänge. Das eigentliche Vorfach war direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet und etwa 35cm lang. Als Greifer diente ein 12er Gamakatsu LS2210.
> Sofort nach der Montage der Rute begann es zu regnen. Die Kapuze zur Jacke war zu Hause geblieben, das Shelter ebenfalls. Naja.
> 
> Hab es zunächst mit Scopex-Mais probiert und fing Buchenlaub, dann Eichenlaub und anschließend eine Kombination daraus.
> Waldsee eben. Also wurde als Hakenköder ein weiches, auftreibendes Pellet mit Knoblaucharoma probiert.
> 
> Da gab es dann auch einen schönen Biß, den ich leider versemmelte - zu früh angehauen, nehme ich an. Also weiter dem Regen getrotzt.
> Leider tat sich nix mehr - als ich gegen 16.00 Uhr dann nach einem kapitalen Hänger die Montage einbüßte, hab ich zusammengepackt.
> 
> Am Waldteich war es dennoch schön, ich werde da sicher bald mal wieder hin.




Oh schade.
Hoffentlich klappt deine Reklamation anstandslos.

Ich habe vorhin auch gerade ne Retoure zur Post gebracht und hoffe dass die Nummer schnell wieder aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht werden kann.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oh schade.
> Hoffentlich klappt deine Reklamation anstandslos.
> 
> Ich habe vorhin auch gerade ne Retoure zur Post gebracht und hoffe dass die Nummer schnell wieder aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht werden kann.



Das mit deiner Rute ist ja auch nicht schlecht!  Hoffe auch du bekommst da anstandslos einen Ersatz geschickt! 
Mein Ebayshop hat heute einen Ersatz losgeschickt, den alten Ring kann ich behalten. 

Wobei ich persönlich mit dem Shop wo Du deine Rute her hast bisher noch keine schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hatte ....

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

*# Pleiten, Pech und Pannen...*

Hat jemand zufällig noch eine Quelle für richtig schön rot lackierte Walker Bleie. Ich suche und suche und finde sie nicht mehr!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das mit deiner Rute ist ja auch nicht schlecht!  Hoffe auch du bekommst da anstandslos einen Ersatz geschickt!




Ich nicht.
Hab geschrieben dass ich keinen Ersatz will, sondern nur mein Geld zurück.
Nu is echt Schluss mit dem Laden bei mir!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wil


Andal schrieb:


> *# Pleiten, Pech und Pannen...*
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig noch eine Quelle für richtig schön rot lackierte Walker Bleie. Ich suche und suche und finde sie nicht mehr!



Will da jemand mit dem Wobler loslegen am Grund 
Hab ich selbst auch lange nicht mehr gesehen, das letzte mal in Holland in einem großen Laden am Ijselmeer .
Zur Not nimm einen schweren Bodentaster funktioniert auch!

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> Hab geschrieben dass ich keinen Ersatz will, sondern nur mein Geld zurück.
> Nu is echt Schluss mit dem Laden bei mir!



Kann ich gut verstehen !

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> *# Pleiten, Pech und Pannen...*
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig noch eine Quelle für richtig schön rot lackierte Walker Bleie. Ich suche und suche und finde sie nicht mehr!



Ich würde dir wirklich gerne welche machen, aber rate mal welche Form ich nicht habe...


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wil
> 
> 
> Will da jemand mit dem Wobler loslegen am Grund
> Hab ich selbst auch lange nicht mehr gesehen, das letzte mal in Holland in einem großen Laden am Ijselmeer .
> Zur Not nimm einen schweren Bodentaster funktioniert auch!
> 
> LG Michael


Nix Wobbler. Mit diesen "Bodengleiterbleien" lässt sich trefflich eine ziemlich hängerfrei über den Grund gleitende Grundmontage herstellen. Sehr vergleichbar mit den DS-Montagen. Das wird dann sehr ähnlich eines Streamers, oder Nassfliege gefischt. Nur eben mit Wurm auf "what ever swims allong". Barsche, Barben, Alande... lieben diese "fliehenden Würmer" sehr!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Andal Suchst du die mit der Oese draußen oder die mit dem Loch im Blei.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal Suchst du die mit der Oese draußen oder die mit dem Loch im Blei.


Die mit der Öse.

Sie lassen sich ja auch mit Tiroler Hölzeln ersetzen. Aber die sind oft von so mieser Qualität, dass sie nach ein paar Würfen voller Wasser sind.


----------



## Hecht100+

Schau mal hier https://www.drill-point-fishing.ch/angel-zubehör/angelblei-tungsten/


----------



## Minimax

@Andal : Sind das solche?








						Walker-Blei
					






					www.bianco.ch


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Oje, schade mit der Rute -also heute ist Ükelweit der Wurm drin. Ich werde heute einen grossen Bogen um meinen Basteltisch, meine Angelsachen und auch um onlineshops machen, es sit ja schon eine ärgerliche Häufung von Missgeschicken.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Andal : Sind das solche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walker-Blei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bianco.ch


Die sind es!


----------



## Andal

...aber, so noch vorhanden, auch die Preise. Ich bin halt kein schweizer Privatzahnarzt.


----------



## Mescalero

@Andal 
Frage eines ahnungslosen Neulings: warum sind die so auffällig lackiert?


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Nix Wobbler. Mit diesen "Bodengleiterbleien" lässt sich trefflich eine ziemlich hängerfrei über den Grund gleitende Grundmontage herstellen. Sehr vergleichbar mit den DS-Montagen. Das wird dann sehr ähnlich eines Streamers, oder Nassfliege gefischt. Nur eben mit Wurm auf "what ever swims allong". Barsche, Barben, Alande... lieben diese "fliehenden Würmer" sehr!



Habs mir fast gedacht! Wobei grnudnah wobbeln geht damit auch gut !

Trotzdem wenn du das Blei nicht findest ,nimm einen Bodentaster klappt auch....
Oder suche wirklich mal bei niederländischen Shops ,da  hätte ich eine gewisse Hoffnung 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Andal
> Frage eines ahnungslosen Neulings: warum sind die so auffällig lackiert?


Weil das die Neugier der Fische weckt. Das ähnliche Prinzip, wie bei grellen PopUps, oder Spinnködern.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Habs mir fast gedacht! Wobei grnudnah wobbeln geht damit auch gut !
> 
> Trotzdem wenn du das Blei nicht findest ,nimm einen Bodentaster klappt auch....
> Oder suche wirklich mal bei niederländischen Shops ,da  hätte ich eine gewisse Hoffnung
> 
> LG Michael


So lange es nicht zu arg strömt, gehen die Hobos wohl auch.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Weil das die Neugier der Fische weckt. Das ähnliche Prinzip, wie bei grellen PopUps, oder Spinnködern.


Danke, eine Dose schnelltrocknender Sprühlack kostet übrigens nur ein paar Mark. Falls alle Stricke reißen...


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Danke, eine Dose schnelltrocknender Sprühlack kostet übrigens nur ein paar Mark. Falls alle Stricke reißen...


Ich weiss. Aber im sehr steinigen Rhein ist der nach einem halben Dutzend Würfen wieder ab. Ein an sich  weiches Blei dauerhaft mit Farbe zu versehen, ist gar nicht so einfach. Selbst die zahlreich angebotenen Pulverlacke versagen teilweise kläglich.


----------



## Mescalero

Das ist natürlich verständlich. Irgendwo lassen sich bestimmt welche zum fairen Preis auftreiben.


----------



## Andal

Du sagst es. So pressiert es ja auch noch nicht. Noch habe ich einige - aber sie werden weniger!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die mit der Öse.
> 
> Sie lassen sich ja auch mit Tiroler Hölzeln ersetzen. Aber die sind oft von so mieser Qualität, dass sie nach ein paar Würfen voller Wasser sind.



Heutzutage taugen die Tirolerhölzel wirklich nicht mehr so viel! 
Früher war das ein Blei und ein Stück Holz ( Rundmaterial ) meist mit einer Schraube verbunden, ähnlich wie ein Bodentaster fast ! War auf jeden Fall stabiler .......könnte man auch selbst was bauen! 
Wobei mir gerade mal wieder auffällt!  Wirklich neue Sachen kommen selten, irgendwie war fast alles schon mal da !
Vorteil vom Hölzel is aber auf jeden Fall, es sackt bei schlammigem Untergrund nicht so tief ein! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Jetzt ist eh erst mal Vielwasser angesagt ... das putzt uns den Fluss wieder.


----------



## Andal

Normal wären so zwischen 150 und 250


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Normal wären so zwischen 150 und 250


Das ist wirklich nicht wenig !
Wobei die Kölner unten immer mit der 10 Meter Marke kämpfen wenn es ganz dicke kommt!  Aber so schlimm wie 1993 wird es wohl hoffentlich nicht werde! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas Schade um deine Rute.Hoffentlich bekommst du Ersatz .


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Herren, ich packe und gebe auf. Das Hochwasser zieht einfach zuviel Strömung mit sich. Dem bin ich nicht gewappnet, auch wenn es mir samt verzweifelter Versuche schwerfällt mir das einzugestehen. Schneider, was soll's. Ich kapituliere und neige mein Haupt erfurchtsvoll vor der geliebten Mutter Natur, Großmutter Erde. Adieu mein Flüsslein, Adieu Dickköpfe, es sollte nicht sein!


----------



## Hering 58

@rhinefisher Da bist du ja gut Sortiert ,mit dem Gießformen.Die Bleie sehen auch gut aus.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich nicht wenig !
> Wobei die Kölner unten immer mit der 10 Meter Marke kämpfen wenn es ganz dicke kommt!  Aber so schlimm wie 1993 wird es wohl hoffentlich nicht werde!
> 
> LG Michael


Zu den Großstädtern, die immer wieder von Hochwassern heimgesucht werden, hat mir mal ein Passauer die passende Antwort gegeben:
"De dad'n a no mitt'n in'd Donau neibau'n, wenn's derfad'n!"


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Zu den Großstädtern, die immer wieder von Hochwassern heimgesucht werden, hat mir mal ein Passauer die passende Antwort gegeben:
> "De dad'n a no mitt'n in'd Donau neibau'n, wenn's derfad'n!"


Sag mal @Andal ,darf ich fragen wo in Bayern du geboren bist?  Kommst du von der Donau? 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> So, mein Angel-Nachmittag läßt sich wie folgt beschreiben:
> 
> *Vom Pech verfolgt...*
> ...und sehr schnell eingeholt​
> Habe neben der Bomb-Rute noch ne Schwingspitzrute mit der im Antiquitäten-Thread vorgestellten mittelalten Daiwa-Rolle mitgenommen.
> Wollte ne neue Montage ausprobieren. Naja, die Fahrt zum kleinen Waldteich dauerte nur ne Viertelstunde - Glück gehabt, je nach dem aktuellen Straßenverkehr kann es auch deutlich länger dauern.
> Der Pegel im Teich war erfreulicherweise sehr viel höher als im Sommer, aber immer noch unter „normal”.
> Hab mir ne Stelle auserkoren und dann montiert. KNACK! So war das nicht geplant - die Bombrute aus England hat sich beim Aufbau verabschiedet.
> Ich werde hier nicht in die Details gehen, sondern versuchen, das mit Händler oder Hersteller zu klären.
> 
> Hab dann die Schwingspitzrute montiert, meine Montage bestand aus einer 9,5g-Olivette auf der Hauptschnur, vore und hinten vion eiunem Silikonstopper gebremst - zum variablen Einstellen der Vorfachlänge. Das eigentliche Vorfach war direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet und etwa 35cm lang. Als Greifer diente ein 12er Gamakatsu LS2210.
> Sofort nach der Montage der Rute begann es zu regnen. Die Kapuze zur Jacke war zu Hause geblieben, das Shelter ebenfalls. Naja.
> 
> Hab es zunächst mit Scopex-Mais probiert und fing Buchenlaub, dann Eichenlaub und anschließend eine Kombination daraus.
> Waldsee eben. Also wurde als Hakenköder ein weiches, auftreibendes Pellet mit Knoblaucharoma probiert.
> 
> Da gab es dann auch einen schönen Biß, den ich leider versemmelte - zu früh angehauen, nehme ich an. Also weiter dem Regen getrotzt.
> Leider tat sich nix mehr - als ich gegen 16.00 Uhr dann nach einem kapitalen Hänger die Montage einbüßte, hab ich zusammengepackt.
> 
> Am Waldteich war es dennoch schön, ich werde da sicher bald mal wieder hin.


Och nö, das klingt ja nach einem Recht bescheidenen Tag. Da bin ich ja fast froh, dass ich "nur" einen stressigen Bürotag hatte  
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen dass die Rute anstandslos ersetzt wird.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @rhinefisher Da bist du ja gut Sortiert ,mit dem Gießformen.Die Bleie sehen auch gut aus.



Geht so - Walker Bleie oder Chebus habe ich nicht.. .
Würde ich ja anschaffen, weiß aber nicht wo ich es noch lagern soll.
Deshalb habe ich mir letzten Winter auch verkniffen, mit dem Posenbau zu beginnen; Drechselbank, Absaugung und Airbrush waren schon ausgeguckt...
Das wäre genauso wie beim Fliegenbinden gelaufen - ich benutze seit 40 Jahren nur noch 4 Muster, habe aber ZWEI Bindestöcke....


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sag mal @Andal ,darf ich fragen wo in Bayern du geboren bist?  Kommst du von der Donau?
> 
> LG Michael


Knapp daneben. Ich bin gebürtiger Münchener, aufgewachsen südöstlich der Landeshauptstadt... aber schon  immer ein "Nomade". Bis heute bin ich 14 x umgezogen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Knapp daneben. Ich bin gebürtiger Münchener, aufgewachsen südöstlich der Landeshauptstadt... aber schon  immer ein "Nomade". Bis heute bin ich 14 x umgezogen.



Wow München  ist natürlich eine Hausnummer! Hab ich auch viel Verwandtschaft  ( Unterhaching )

14 x Umgezogen  denke mal da kann ich mindestens mithalten, wobei ich davon sehr viele Jahre nicht in Deutschland wohnte .....

Bin auch überall und nirgends Zuhause 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow München  ist natürlich eine Hausnummer! Hab ich auch viel Verwandtschaft  ( Unterhaching )
> 
> 14 x Umgezogen  denke mal da kann ich mindestens mithalten, wobei ich davon sehr viele Jahre nicht in Deutschland wohnte .....
> 
> Bin auch überall und nirgends Zuhause
> 
> LG Michael


George Michael sang ja, dass die Heimat da sei, wo man sein Haupt zur Ruhe betten kann. Ich sag, sie ist da, wo man in Ruhe und Frieden kacken geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> George Michael sang ja, dass die Heimat da sei, wo man sein Haupt zur Ruhe betten kann.


Hat er damit einen Herrenschoß gemeint?

@rustaweli ja sichi nachricht bekommen, wusste nicht dass du auf eine Bestärigung wartest, scusi! Hoffe bis Ende Woche geht es auf Reisen. Schade dass dein Angeltag so schwierig war!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat er damit einen Herrenschoß gemeint?


So genau habe ich sein Schaffen, aus gutem Grunde, nicht verfolgt!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat er damit einen Herrenschoß gemeint?
> 
> @rustaweli ja sichi nachricht bekommen, wusste nicht dass du auf eine Bestärigung wartest, scusi! Hoffe bis Ende Woche geht es auf Reisen. Schade dass dein Angeltag so schwierig war!



Nee Du, wartete nicht auf Bestätigung. Hab nur ein anderes Handy und war damit die erste Mail. Sieht jetzt per Handy alles bißl anders aus und war mir nicht ganz sicher.
Zwecks angeln - egal, so läuft es manchmal. War vielleicht auch nicht gerade die cleverste Idee zwecks Angeln mit "feinen" Methoden. Auf dem Rückweg kamen im Radio Meldungen über Sorgen welcher der Neckar gerade macht.


----------



## rustaweli

Mensch Du, wie Minimaxe schon schrieb, heut' scheint der Wurm sein Unwesen in der heilen Ükelwelt zu treiben. Tut mir echt leid mit der Rute @geomas ! Erst der Prof, nun Du...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Wow, hab jetzt wieder über eine Stunde zum beilesen und liken gebraucht, echt heftig !!!
@geomas Echt schöne Gewässer hast du da erkundet ! Viel Spaß beim testen !
@Professor Tinca  Das Pärchen ist echt schick geworden und die anderen Gerten sind schon in die Profi-Liga einzuordnen !!!
@Andal  Google mal nach Plasti Dip


tight lines
Tom


----------



## rhinefisher

Hi!
Nachdem mich die Khoga Match Fighter (ist 3teilig und nicht wie im Katalog angegeben 2teilig..) so begeistert hat, habe ich soeben, mir ists etwas langweilig, diese hier bestellt:








						Kogha Angelrute Viper Match günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Angelrute Viper Match günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Und diese:








						Kogha Angelrute Viper Laketrout günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Angelrute Viper Laketrout günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Die Match in 390cm und die Trout in 50gr.
Wenn die genauso gut sind wie die Match Fighter, ist das ein guter Deal..!
Beim Arschkari gibt es gerade 15€ ab 99€ Einkaufswert "D15GUTSCHEIN".. .
Die Match Figther ist recht hart, also eher was für große Brassen - jetzt hoffe ich dass die Viper etwas weicher ist.
Dann muß nur noch die 50gr Trout schön stramm sein, dann hätte man für 150 Ocken alles was man braucht ausser Whip und Bolo.
Zumindest fürs Posenangeln.. .
Es ist schön, diese Mentoring für Anfänger - auch wenn man selbst schon alles hat, muß man doch ständig neue Produkte testen, weil man den Beginnern ja das Beste fürs Geld bieten möchte..
Btw: Meine 40€ Reisebolo ist zwar recht schwer, macht mir aber immer mehr Spaß, es ist schon sehr entspannt mit billigen Sachen zu fischen - man weint nicht bei jedem Kratzer..


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Nachdem mich die Khoga Match Fighter (ist 3teilig und nicht wie im Katalog angegeben 2teilig..) so begeistert hat, habe ich soeben, mir ists etwas langweilig, diese hier bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Viper Match günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Viper Match günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und diese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Viper Laketrout günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Viper Laketrout günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Match in 390cm und die Trout in 50gr.
> Wenn die genauso gut sind wie die Match Fighter, ist das ein guter Deal..!
> Beim Arschkari gibt es gerade 15€ ab 99€ Einkaufswert "D15GUTSCHEIN".. .
> Die Match Figther ist recht hart, also eher was für große Brassen - jetzt hoffe ich dass die Viper etwas weicher ist.
> Dann muß nur noch die 50gr Trout schön stramm sein, dann hätte man für 150 Ocken alles was man braucht ausser Whip und Bolo.
> Zumindest fürs Posenangeln.. .
> Es ist schön, diese Mentoring für Anfänger - auch wenn man selbst schon alles hat, muß man doch ständig neue Produkte testen, weil man den Beginnern ja das Beste fürs Geld bieten möchte..
> Btw: Meine 40€ Reisebolo ist zwar recht schwer, macht mir aber immer mehr Spaß, es ist schon sehr entspannt mit billigen Sachen zu fischen - man weint nicht bei jedem Kratzer..



Also ne 50 Gramm Trout.....damit fische ich eher auf Zander 
Meine Trout Ruten liegen so bei 5 - 25 Geamm oder für schwere Spiros auch mal 10 - 35 Gramm .
Für das Tramarella fischen hab ich  1 - 3 Gramm 2- 8 Gramm und 5 - 20 Gramm .
Damit ist man gut aufgestellt! 
Die 50 Gramm fällt eher in den Bereich Powerfloat 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich entsprechen de Ruten Deinen Erwartungen, @rhinefisher ! 

Entspanntes Angeln mit billigen Sachen: da geh ich voll mit. 
Gerade für meine „Exkursionen” zu mir unbekannten Gewässern suche ich gerade ein praktisches Futteral für meine Budget-Bolo und eine ebenfalls günstige 2,70m-Feeder. Wenn dann noch ein Kescherstiel, ein paar Banksticks und veilleicht ne einfache Stippe reinpassen: perfekt. Nutzbare Innenlänge: 1,40m bis 1,45m
Das wäre dann ne immer griffbereite Rutentasche, mit deren Inhalt sich ne Menge anstellen läßt. Also auch für spontane Kurzansitze perfekt.
Dazu noch ne einfache Umhängetasche, in der ne kleine Auswahl an Zubehör ist. Köder rein, Papiere einstecken und ab gehts!
Vielleicht werde ich ja auf der Stippermesse in Sachen Futteral/Holdall fündig.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Schade, das deine englische Rute gebrochen ist. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Regelung mit deinem Händler. 

@rustaweli Nicht jeder Tag, ist ein Fangtag. Aber du hast es ans Wasser geschafft im Gegensatz zu mir. Ich musste meiner Arbeit nachgehen. Kommenden Sonntag wird es auch nichts mit den Teichen. Am Montag kommt der Maler zum tapezieren. Da werde ich einiges vorbereiten müssen. Ach, mein Leben besteht nur noch aus Arbeit. Irgend etwas habe ich falsch gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> @geomas Schade, das deine englische Rute gebrochen ist. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Regelung mit deinem Händler.
> 
> @rustaweli Nicht jeder Tag, ist ein Fangtag. Aber du hast es ans Wasser geschafft im Gegensatz zu mir. Ich musste meiner Arbeit nachgehen. Kommenden Sonntag wird es auch nichts mit den Teichen. Am Montag kommt der Maler zum tapezieren. Da werde ich einiges vorbereiten müssen. Ach, mein Leben besteht nur noch aus Arbeit. Irgend etwas habe ich falsch gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste und hab natürlich auch etwas Lebenserfahrung. ....
Ein wenig Freizeit braucht der Mensch! 
Sonst hinterfragt man sich irgendwann für was das alles, weil jeder hat nur 1 Leben! 
Ich weiß von was ich da rede !
Das ist absolut nicht böse gemeint! 

LG Micha


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht werde ich ja auf der Stippermesse in Sachen Futteral/Holdall fündig.


Schön, das du auf der Stippermesse mit dabei bist. Dann werden wir uns persönlich kennen lernen. Mit im Gepäck habe ich @Hecht100+ und @Kochtopf .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Schön, das du auf der Stippermesse mit dabei bist. Dann werden wir uns persönlich kennen lernen. Mit im Gepäck habe ich @Hecht100+ und @Kochtopf .
> 
> Gruß Jason


Macht euch einen schönen Tag Männer! 
Ich denke an Euch! 

LG


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ein wenig Freizeit braucht der Mensch!


Freizeit habe ich jetzt. Beim Bierchen im Angelzimmer. Aber jetzt zum Teich hätte ich keine Lust.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Macht euch einen schönen Tag Männer!
> Ich denke an Euch!
> 
> LG


Setz dich ins Auto und komm rüber nach Bremen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Schön, das du auf der Stippermesse mit dabei bist. Dann werden wir uns persönlich kennen lernen. Mit im Gepäck habe ich @Hecht100+ und @Kochtopf .
> 
> Gruß Jason



Sir Alex habe ich ja schon kennenlernen dürfen - und freue mich schon sehr auf das Wiedersehen mit ihm sowie natürlich darauf, Deine Bekanntschaft und die von so vielen anderen Ükels machen zu dürfen.
Vielleicht müssen wir noch Namens-Schilder basteln.

#bratwurstessen
Haben die auch scharfen Senf in Bremen???


PS: @Tricast - sind die Friedfischers eigentlich präsent? 
Du hattest ja neulich in Bezug auf das Geschäft traurige Nachrichten gepostet.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Setz dich ins Auto und komm rüber nach Bremen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kann ich leider gesundheitlich noch nicht so lange im Auto sitzen. .....nächstes Jahr 100% !

LG


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kann ich leider gesundheitlich noch nicht so lange im Auto sitzen. .....nächstes Jahr 100% !
> 
> LG


Dann komm mit nen Heli.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann komm mit nen Heli.


Der ist gerade zur Inspektion und mein Pilot im Urlaub 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann komm mit nen Heli.



Die nächste Stufe nach dem Heli wäre der Ritt auf ner Kanonenkugel. 
Funzt natürlich nur, wenn das Pulver schön trocken ist.

Hoffentlich spielt meine Kanonenkugel (alte Mercedes A-Klasse) bis Anfang März mit. 
Sonst muß ich mein Gudereit Damenrad abstauben.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Die nächste Stufe nach dem Heli wäre der Ritt auf ner Kanonenkugel.
> Funzt natürlich nur, wenn das Pulver schön trocken ist.
> 
> Hoffentlich spielt meine Kanonenkugel (alte Mercedes A-Klasse) bis Anfang März mit.
> Sonst muß ich mein Gudereit Damenrad abstauben.


Die A klasse is besser als ihr Ruf !
Die wirds schon halten solange Öl und Wasser passen ....machen die sehr hohe KM Leistungen ! Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Die nächste Stufe nach dem Heli wäre der Ritt auf ner Kanonenkugel.
> Funzt natürlich nur, wenn das Pulver schön trocken ist.
> 
> Hoffentlich spielt meine Kanonenkugel (alte Mercedes A-Klasse) bis Anfang März mit.
> Sonst muß ich mein Gudereit Damenrad abstauben.


Kilometer mäßig dürfte Bremen gar nicht so weit weg von dir sein. Stell ein Kreuz mit zwei Kerzen auf die Motorhaube. Das hilft.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

305km und zweidreiviertel Stunden zeigt AppleKarten von mir bis zur Bremer Messe an.
Ich fahre nicht so gerne lange Strecken und 300km rechne ich dazu (ist ne persönliche Sache).
Gute Musik und schön Kaffee und die Aussicht auf gute Gespräche machen so ne Fahrt natürlich gleich viel angenehmer.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> 305km und zweidreiviertel Stunden zeigt AppleKarten von mir bis zur Bremer Messe an.
> Ich fahre nicht so gerne lange Strecken und 300km rechne ich dazu (ist ne persönliche Sache).
> Gute Musik und schön Kaffee und die Aussicht auf gute Gespräche machen so ne Fahrt natürlich gleich viel angenehmer.


Mach ne schöne Pause ,nimm dir Kaffee und ne Stulle mit ! 
Ich drück dir die Daumen das Du gutes Wetter hast auf der Fahrt! Dann fährt es sich gleich viel entspannter! 

LG


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> 305km und zweidreiviertel Stunden zeigt AppleKarten von mir bis zur Bremer Messe an.
> Ich fahre nicht so gerne lange Strecken und 300km rechne ich dazu (ist ne persönliche Sache).
> Gute Musik und schön Kaffee und die Aussicht auf gute Gespräche machen so ne Fahrt natürlich gleich viel angenehmer.


Wir haben auch so um die 300km vor uns. Das gleiche in Grün. Nur von unten nach oben. Auch wenn ich auf der Messe nichts finde, was ich nicht glaube, freue ich mich darauf einige Ükels zu treffen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> *Wir haben auch so um die 300km vor uns. Das gleiche in Grün. Nur von unten nach oben*. Auch wenn ich auf der Messe nichts finde, was ich nicht glaube, freue ich mich darauf einige Ükels zu treffen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Was den Heimweg sehr erleichtert. Da muss mans nur noch rollen lassen!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die nächste Stufe nach dem Heli wäre der Ritt auf ner Kanonenkugel.


----------



## Andal

"...und die Kugel landet sanft?"

"Die Kugel landet sportlich!"


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> "...und die Kugel landet sanft?"
> 
> "Die Kugel landet sportlich!"



und wenn die Richtung nicht stimmt, steigt Staub auf über der kasachischen Steppe...


----------



## Waller Michel

Das schlimme an so ner Messe ist ja oft das man eher preiswerte Artikel ja schon besitzt und die richtig teuren Dinge dann dort oft um einiges preiswerter sind und heftig verführen 
So rede ich mir meine Einkäufe jedenfalls gerne schön 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> und wenn die Richtung nicht stimmt, steigt Staub auf über der kasachischen Steppe...


Bei einer ähnlichen Gelegenheit wäre ich bald erstickt...

Als in Japan nach dem Tsunami der erste Reaktor krepierte, stieg weisser Rauch auf ... und meine damalige LAG meinte nur lapidar: "Jetz hamm's in Japan a an Papst!"


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das schlimme an so ner Messe ist ja oft das man eher preiswerte Artikel ja schon besitzt und die richtig teuren Dinge dann dort oft um einiges preiswerter sind und heftig verführen
> So rede ich mir meine Einkäufe jedenfalls gerne schön
> 
> LG Michael


Auf dem letzten Gang kann man das Geld eh nicht mitnehmen - bei gewissem Angelzeug bin ich mir nicht so sicher!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Gang kann man das Geld eh nicht mitnehmen - bei gewissem Angelzeug bin ich mir nicht so sicher!


Glaube auch das ich vor dem Problem nicht stehen werde ,das noch Geld übrig ist, jedenfalls nicht wenn ich am Monatsende den Löffel reiche 
Angelzeug  dann sollten die mich lieber mit nem 40 Tonner abholen 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Immerhin kann man auf so ner Messe vermeintlich preiswerte Artikel auf ihre Verarbeitungsqualität prüfen. 
Ich hätte dort 2019 Swimfeeder kaufen sollen, anstatt sie online zu bestellen. Nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Andal

Laut der Aussage einer Sekte, wird am Tage nach dem letzten Tag jeder Gerechte neben seinem Weinberg sitzen. Aber nachdem ich mit Weinbau so gar nix am Hut habe, wird es auf ein Uferstück hinauslaufen. Also Angeln, also Angelzeug!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Gang kann man das Geld eh nicht mitnehmen - bei gewissem Angelzeug bin ich mir nicht so sicher!


Der 'Keltenfürst'annoyed) von Hochdorf hat sich neben allerlei kostbarem Plunder auch seine Angelhaken mit in seinen Angeber-Grossgrabhügel legen lassen.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin kann man auf so ner Messe vermeintlich preiswerte Artikel auf ihre Verarbeitungsqualität prüfen.
> Ich hätte dort 2019 Swimfeeder kaufen sollen, anstatt sie online zu bestellen. Nur ein Beispiel.


Wobei man es dort mit der Bruchfestigkeitsprüfung auch nicht übertreiben sollte 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Der 'Keltenfürst'annoyed) von Hochdorf hat sich neben allerlei kostbarem Plunder auch seine Angelhaken mit in seinen Angeber-Grossgrabhügel legen lassen.


War das tatsächlich so ?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Der 'Keltenfürst'annoyed) von Hochdorf hat sich neben allerlei kostbarem Plunder auch seine Angelhaken mit in seinen Angeber-Grossgrabhügel legen lassen.


War das der mit den Mickey Mouse Ohren zum aufsetzen? Cooler Typ!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> War das der mit den Mickey Mouse Ohren zum aufsetzen? Cooler Typ!


Ja genau der war das 

LG


----------



## Jason

Was die Messe betrifft. Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen. Also raus damit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jup, drei ziemlich grosse eiserne eiserne Plättchenhaken mit ankorrodierten Resten von Pferdehaar(!)schnur. 
Der Micky Maus Hoschi sass am Glauberg. Die Ohren waren wohl ein geiler Hut oder Frisur die man an seiner steinernen Grabstele sehen kann, weiss Grad nicht ob auch im Grab was lag. Der war etwas später als der Hochdorfer, die waren aber in der selben Branche.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Jup, drei ziemlich grosse eiserne eiserne Plättchenhaken mit ankorrodierten Resten von Pferdehaar(!)schnur.
> Der Micky Maus Hoschi sass am Glauberg. Die Ohren waren wohl ein geiler Hut oder Frisur die man an seiner steinernen Grabstele sehen kann, weiss Grad nicht ob auch im Grab was lag. Der war etwas später als der Hochdorfer, die waren aber in der selben Branche.


Steht ja als Tonfigur ausgestellt im Museum der Kerl ! Nur mit den Angelhaken wusste ich nicht!  Aber wirklich beeindruckend! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Das Rosshaar hat den Test der Zeit offenbar ganz gut überstanden - damit meine ich nicht den Fund, sondern die Verwendung als „Angel-Sehne”. Oder war „Sehne” im Wortsinne doch verbreiteter?


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Das Rosshaar hat den Test der Zeit offenbar ganz gut überstanden - damit meine ich nicht den Fund, sondern die Verwendung als „Angel-Sehne”. Oder war „Sehne” im Wortsinne doch verbreiteter?


Naja ob die das Wort im deutschen überhaupt kannte. ...die Kelten haben ja meist anders gesprochen.
Bretonisch usw usw auch bei uns zwar sowas wie indogermanischen Kauderwelsch aber nicht unser Deutsch .Aber vielleicht hatten die ein anderes Wort dafür? Kann gut sein?


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Steht ja als Tonfigur ausgestellt im Museum der Kerl ! Nur mit den Angelhaken wusste ich nicht!  Aber wirklich beeindruckend!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, der Hochdorfer hatte die Angelhaken (In einer kleinen Tasche auf der Brust), der Glauberger war der mit den Ohren und der Steinstatue. Der hat zwar nicht geangelt, war aber bestimmt ebenfalls heftig mit Rumbossen, Leuteschinden und Grabhügelbau beschäftigt.


----------



## Andal

Jedenfalls waren die Fischlein damals nicht klein und auch nicht vorfachscheu!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Jedenfalls waren die Fischlein damals nicht klein und auch nicht vorfachscheu!


Hatte kürzlich einen Bericht gesehen vom Rhein ! Von der Bronzezeit bis heute! 
Wow ,der hatte mich beeindruckt! Auch die ersten Fischer und die Fische  da mal mit der Matchrute


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja ob die das Wort im deutschen überhaupt kannte. ...die Kelten haben ja meist anders gesprochen.
> Bretonisch usw usw auch bei uns zwar sowas wie indogermanischen Kauderwelsch aber nicht unser Deutsch .Aber vielleicht hatten die ein anderes Wort dafür? Kann gut sein?



Ich meinte, was länger als „Angelsehne” im Einsatz war: Tierhaar wie Rosshaar oder Sehnen. Damyl gabs damals ja noch nicht.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hatte kürzlich einen Bericht gesehen vom Rhein ! Von der Bronzezeit bis heute!
> Wow ,der hatte mich beeindruckt! Auch die ersten Fischer und die Fische  da mal mit der Matchrute


Gute Nacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich meinte, was länger als „Angelsehne” im Einsatz war: Tierhaar wie Rosshaar oder Sehnen. Damyl gabs damals ja noch nicht.


Wobei schon Damyl angeboten wurde, so steif und überlagert, das hätte schon aus der Bronzezeit stammen können!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich könnte auch nur mutmaßen! 
Müsste man mal googeln !
Denke schon Tierhaar? ???

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Bei Izaak Walton ließt man immer von Rosshaaren, gezwirbelt. Von den Inuit ist bekannt, dass sie gespließte Tiersehnen benützt haben.


----------



## geomas

Ich las gerade von Rentiersehnen, Schnur aus Brennessel-Fasern oder Wurzeln - dazu natürlich Tierhaare.


----------



## Andal

Was halt da war, was dünn, halbwegs reissfest und noch wirtschaftlich war. Seide wurde ja schon sehr früh nach Europa gehandelt. Allerdings dürften sich das normale Fischer kaum haben leisten können. Seide war dann ja deutlich später bei den Fliegenfischern der Standard.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Der 'Keltenfürst'annoyed) von Hochdorf hat sich neben allerlei kostbarem Plunder auch seine Angelhaken mit in seinen Angeber-Grossgrabhügel legen lassen.


Wobei es ja dafür vermutlich auch einen Grund gab. Diese frühen "Fürsten" sollen ja, als Beherrschern des Feuers und der Kunst der Metallbearbeitung, den Schmieden der Sippen entstammen. Wahrscheinlich wollte er solch filigrane Arbeiten nicht an seine Erben verschleudert sehen!


----------



## Mescalero

Kürzlich habe ich irgendwo in einem Beitrag über die Berufsfischerei im Mittelalter gelesen, dass Rosshaar, anscheinend meist gespleißt, früher Standard war. Noch als die ersten Rollen erfunden wurden. 
Auch in Japan übrigens (Tenkara), die Bauern in den Bergdörfern hatten vermutlich keinen Zugang zu Seide oder konnten sie sich nicht leisten. Die getaperten Tenkaraschnüre sehen sogar noch genau so aus, sind aber jetzt natürlich aus Nylon.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Bezüglich Deiner Frage nach den Friedfischern: Leider nein. Laut Andreas plant er die Geschäftsaufgabe. Wir bedauern das sehr und hätten gerne die Friedfischer auf der Messe gehabt. Jetzt kommt dafür Preston mit einem eigenen Korum Stand.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ne 50 Gramm Trout.....damit fische ich eher auf Zander
> Meine Trout Ruten liegen so bei 5 - 25 Geamm oder für schwere Spiros auch mal 10 - 35 Gramm .
> Für das Tramarella fischen hab ich  1 - 3 Gramm 2- 8 Gramm und 5 - 20 Gramm .
> Damit ist man gut aufgestellt!
> Die 50 Gramm fällt eher in den Bereich Powerfloat
> 
> LG Michael



Stimmt natürlich - aber das Ding dient bei mir ja nicht dem Forellenfang, sondern als schwere Posenrute für alles oberhalb des Großbrassen...
Auf der Match Fighter steht 5-25gr und das stimmt auch. Da denke ich mir, als "mittelschwere" Rute ist die sehr gut brauchbar, und wenn die Viper Match hält was sie verspricht, müsste die unterhalb, und die Trout oberhalb liegen - sollte eigentlich gut passen.. .
Euch allen einen schönen Tag..!

PS: Im Mai gehts nach Käseland zum Hornhechtangeln - das ist für solche Ruten der ultimative Belastungstest. Nicht wegen der Fische, sondern wegen der rauen Umgebung.. .


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich - aber das Ding dient bei mir ja nicht dem Forellenfang, sondern als schwere Posenrute für alles oberhalb des Großbrassen...
> Auf der Match Fighter steht 5-25gr und das stimmt auch. Da denke ich mir, als "mittelschwere" Rute ist die sehr gut brauchbar, und wenn die Viper Match hält was sie verspricht, müsste die unterhalb, und die Trout oberhalb liegen - sollte eigentlich gut passen.. .
> Euch allen einen schönen Tag..!
> 
> PS: Im Mai gehts nach Käseland zum Hornhechtangeln - das ist für solche Ruten der ultimative Belastungstest. Nicht wegen der Fische, sondern wegen der rauen Umgebung.. .



Hab ich ja geschrieben  ne Powerfloat 
Fand ich halt lustig ,ne 50 Gramm als Forellenrute zu deklarieren. ..
In Holland wünsche ich dir viel Spaß! 
Holland ist immer toll! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab ich ja geschrieben  ne Powerfloat
> Fand ich halt lustig ,ne 50 Gramm als Forellenrute zu deklarieren. ..
> In Holland wünsche ich dir viel Spaß!
> Holland ist immer toll!
> 
> LG Michael


Mit ner schlechten Methodfeederrute kann man auch Tremarella fischen (das passiert wenn man ohne Peilung Hegefischen mit Königsfischen verwechselt  )


----------



## phirania

Wo ist denn unser Gebutstags Kind...?


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/happy-birthday-cyprinusbarbus.348671/unread


----------



## Minimax

So, nachdem das mit Seitenspitzen ganz gut zu funktionieren scheint, und gestern nun wirklich nicht der Tag des zufriedenen Ükels war, habe ich heute als erste anglerische Handlung mir 2 Sets nachbestellt, passend für ein Pärchen mittlere Grundruten auf Dreibein. Tout pour _le plan_ !


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Fand ich halt lustig ,ne 50 Gramm als Forellenrute zu deklarieren



Ohne Scheiß, ich hab Forellenruten die haben auch 60 gramm Wurfgewicht. Das gute ist, man kann sie für alles verwenden. Und wenn man bedenkt, mit einer 35 gr. Bombarde und einem Mefoblinker im Schlepp, da sind dann 50 gr. WG fast total ausgereizt. Und dann noch einen Gewaltwurf, das brauchst du mit einer 25 gr.  Spiro-Rute gar nicht erst anfangen. Sie geht aber auch gut als Grundrute auf Aal oder für die auftreibenden Montagen in strömenden Gewässern.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiß, ich hab Forellenruten die haben auch 60 gramm Wurfgewicht. Das gute ist, man kann sie für alles verwenden. (...) Sie geht aber auch gut als Grundrute auf Aal oder für die auftreibenden Montagen in strömenden Gewässern.



Ist mehr so der spezialisierte Ansatz, eh?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist mehr so der spezialisierte Ansatz, eh?



Im Grunde unserer Herzen sind wir doch alle universelle Spezialisten, oder?


----------



## Mikesch

Waller Michel schrieb:


> ...
> Fand ich halt lustig ,ne 50 Gramm als Forellenrute zu deklarieren. ..
> ...


Dem Fisch ist doch egal was auf der Rute steht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist mehr so der spezialisierte Ansatz, eh?



Das solltest du doch wissen, bei den Ükels ist alles Spezial Spezial, sonst würden wir uns doch nicht so schön darüber unterhalten können.   .

Und das spezielle ist eben, Tele und dünn, nur deshalb.

Edit: Reiserute


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Im Grunde unserer Herzen sind wir doch alle universelle Spezialisten, oder?





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das solltest du doch wissen, bei den Ükels ist alles Spezial Spezial, sonst würden wir uns doch nicht so schön darüber unterhalten können.   .



Da habt ihr natürlich auch wieder recht. Andererseits, nennt mich altmodisch, oder engherzig, vielleicht auch verbohrt, aber ich erkenne ne Forellenrute daran, das darauf ein '#' steht, und ne Zahl, vorzugsweise zwischen 4 und 6. Kasalla.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das solltest du doch wissen, bei den Ükels ist alles Spezial Spezial, sonst würden wir uns doch nicht so schön darüber unterhalten können.   .
> 
> Und das spezielle ist eben, Tele und dünn, nur deshalb.
> 
> Edit: Reiserute



Genau.

Deshalb kaufen wir ja auch Ruten, auf denen Specialist oder gar Super Specialist draufsteht und nicht „Anfänger Allround”.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Da habt ihr natürlich auch wieder recht. Andererseits, nennt mich altmodisch, oder engherzig, vielleicht auch verbohrt, aber ich erkenne ne Forellenrute daran, das darauf ein '#' steht, und ne Zahl, vorzugsweise zwischen 4 und 6. Kasalla.




Ich bin vom www schon so verdorben, daß ich bei Forellenruten zunächst an die orangen Männchen  mit Teleruten denke.
Traurig!


----------



## Waller Michel

Gelöscht


----------



## Waller Michel

mikesch schrieb:


> Dem Fisch ist doch egal was auf der Rute steht.


Dem Fisch ist es wahrscheinlich sogar recht, kommt er leichter wieder frei 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin vom www schon so verdorben, daß ich bei Forellenruten zunächst an die orangen Männchen  mit Teleruten denke.
> Traurig!


Ich assoziiere, ebenfalls schändlicherweise, Badelatschen, Kieswege und Teichfolie damit. Und verschiedene Neon-Farbtöne.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich assoziiere, ebenfalls schändlicherweise, Badelatschen, Kieswege und Teichfolie damit. Und verschiedene Neon-Farbtöne.



Ist oft so !!!!!!!
Aber nicht immer, gibt auch angenehme Ausnahmen 
Aber wirklich Ausnahmen 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Da habt ihr natürlich auch wieder recht. Andererseits, nennt mich altmodisch, oder engherzig, vielleicht auch verbohrt, aber ich erkenne ne Forellenrute daran, das darauf ein '#' steht, und ne Zahl, vorzugsweise zwischen 4 und 6. Kasalla.


Ich nenne das eher "versnobt"


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Laut der Aussage einer Sekte, wird am Tage nach dem letzten Tag jeder Gerechte neben seinem Weinberg sitzen. Aber nachdem ich mit Weinbau so gar nix am Hut habe, wird es auf ein Uferstück hinauslaufen. Also Angeln, also Angelzeug!


Am Weinberg hock ich schon, bleibt also in der nächsten Welt nur ein kleines Häuschen an einem stillem Waldsee


----------



## Mikesch

Racklinger schrieb:


> Am Weinberg hock ich schon, bleibt also in der nächsten Welt nur ein kleines Häuschen an einem stillem Waldsee


Da? 49.034293, 12.055696


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, da hier ja in den letzten Tagen häufiger von der Montagengefräßigkeit des Rheins die Rede war, hier ein aktuelles Bild vom Rhein bei Duisburg. Das ist ne Menge Wasser unterwegs...


----------



## Racklinger

mikesch schrieb:


> Da? 49.034293, 12.055696


Fast, noch ca. 30 min Autofahrt Richtung Straubing.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Fast, noch ca. 30 min Autofahrt Richtung Straubing.


Wohl eher im kleinsten Anbaugebiet Deutschlands


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Da habt ihr natürlich auch wieder recht. Andererseits, nennt mich altmodisch, oder engherzig, vielleicht auch verbohrt, aber ich erkenne ne Forellenrute daran, das darauf ein '#' steht, und ne Zahl, vorzugsweise zwischen 4 und 6. Kasalla.





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich assoziiere, ebenfalls schändlicherweise, Badelatschen, Kieswege und Teichfolie damit. Und verschiedene Neon-Farbtöne.



Bei 60 gr. WG kommt da eine #-Zahl raus, die kriegt man nicht auf den Blank. Und damit ihr nicht denkt, Badelatschen und Neon, so sieht sie aus:








Im habe sie auch schon als Matchrute genommen, geht auch gut mit einer schwereren Pose. Eigentlich ist sie eine Allround-Urlaubs-Rute, mit der man fast alles fischen kann, z.B. Kurztrip an die Mosel oder so.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ - gut und angenehm dezent sieht sie aus, Deine Rute. 
Meine Billig-Bolo nehme ich auch als einfach zu transportierende und schnell aufzubauende Universalrute. 



ganz generell
#forelle
Um die entsprechende Abteilung im Angelladen mache ich immer einen Riesenbogen, diese ganze Forellenteich-Welt ist nicht die meine.
Und leider färbt das (in meinem Kopf) eben auch ab auf sinnvoll einsetzbare Techniken oder gutes Gerät aus diesem Bereich.
Und es bringt mich auf die Palme, wenn mit „Forellenangeln” die FoPu-Angelei gemeint wird und nicht die Angelei an Bach, Fluß oder der See.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ganz generell
> #forelle
> Um die entsprechende Abteilung im Angelladen mache ich immer einen Riesenbogen, diese ganze Forellenteich-Welt ist nicht die meine.
> Und leider färbt das (in meinem Kopf) eben auch ab auf sinnvoll einsetzbare Techniken oder gutes Gerät aus diesem Bereich.
> Und es bringt mich auf die Palme, wenn mit „Forellenangeln” die FoPu-Angelei gemeint wird und nicht die Angelei an Bach, Fluß oder der See.



*ganz genau.*


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wohl eher im kleinsten Anbaugebiet Deutschlands


 Genau und da gehört Regensburg direkt halt auch mit dazu.


----------



## Slappy

So. 
Eben hab ich mit dem Shop gesprochen. Wir konnten alles regeln. Fehler passieren halt mal. Lediglich das mit der Versandklasse, sprich den Sprung auf 6,99€ durch einen weiteren Artikel konnte er nicht direkt erklären. Vermutung ist das irgendwo ein Gewicht falsch eingetragen wurde. Das wollte er aber mal überprüfen. 

Also, der Shop kann weiterhin empfohlen werden!


----------



## geomas

^ schön, hatte bislang auch nur gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen mit AM machen können.
Mit einem Anruf oder ner Mail im freundlichen Tonfall kann man viele Probleme schnell klären/lösen.

Meine gebrochene Rute wird ersetzt und geht nachher zu DHL. Hatte ne sehr angenehme Konversation per Mail mit dem britischen Onlinehändler.


----------



## Slappy

Löst sich doch alles im positiven auf   

Nur der Wettergott verarscht mich weiter. Purer Sonnenschein und ich habe Dienst von 7:30-18:30


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, da hier ja in den letzten Tagen häufiger von der Montagengefräßigkeit des Rheins die Rede war, hier ein aktuelles Bild vom Rhein bei Duisburg. Das ist ne Menge Wasser unterwegs...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337982



Bei mir ist der Wasserpegel auch weit über normal, trotz unendlichen Staustufen und all solch Zeugs. Enorme Strömung und unendlich viel Treibgut. Laut Zeitung ist der Schiffsverkehr eingestellt und man braucht lange um an den Stufen sämtliches Treibgut zu entfernen. Glücklicherweise geht man hier bei mir von aus das gestern der Höhepunkt war.


----------



## rustaweli

Nicht mehr lange und die Temperaturen steigen. Zeit dann auch mal wieder für Pin und mobile Köderanbietung. Könnt Ihr schöne Posen zum Trotten mit Knicklichthalter empfehlen? Für die Zeit vor und nach der Dämmerung. Nachtangeln ist mir  ja fast untersagt.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Am Weinberg hock ich schon, bleibt also in der nächsten Welt nur ein kleines Häuschen an einem stillem Waldsee


Ich wohne quasi mitten drin.


geomas schrieb:


> #forelle
> Um die entsprechende Abteilung im Angelladen mache ich immer einen Riesenbogen, diese ganze Forellenteich-Welt ist nicht die meine.
> Und leider färbt das (in meinem Kopf) eben auch ab auf sinnvoll einsetzbare Techniken oder gutes Gerät aus diesem Bereich.
> Und es bringt mich auf die Palme, wenn mit „Forellenangeln” die FoPu-Angelei gemeint wird und nicht die Angelei an Bach, Fluß oder der See.


Mit diesen mopsköpfigen Quastenflossern, die in ehemaligen Schwimmbecken ihrem Schicksal als minderer Räucherfisch harren, kann ich auch so rein gar nix abgewinnen. Forellenfischen bedeutet für mich die Pirsch am Bergbach, oder Voralpenfluss, oder an einem idyllischen Bergsee. Der @mikesch kann das wohl am ehesten erkennen, nachvollziehen u.s.w.

*# Forellenruten*

Kauft halt einfach Ruten ohne Beschriftung, oder knibbelt die Pickerl ab, deckt sie mit Wicklungen. Das hebert das Gefühl und macht sie universell!


----------



## rhinefisher

Das Wasser im Rhein steigt und steigt - das muß nicht schlecht sein.. .
Das hat mir ein Freund heute morgen aus Düsseldorf geschickt:


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr schöne Posen zum Trotten mit Knicklichthalter empfehlen?



Nabend Rusti,
Diese in der Art eines leichten Avons/Bolo hier mag ich sehr
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich hab sie mir garnicht wegen der Knickifähigkeit, sondern wegen der gut sichtbaren Antenne gekauft. Mit 3 g ist sie Pintrotting geeignet. Hersteller MAT, ich glaube Askari führt die Firma. Ob's dass Modell noch gibt weiss ich nicht.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Hätte gar nicht gedacht das wir Forellen in unseren erlauchten Kreis hier aufnehmen 

Kann aber wirklich sagen das Angeln am Forellensee ist nicht mehr überall so wie man es aus den 80er und 90er Jahre kennt ! Viereckiges Becken, Rute an Rute ,das typische Put and Take .....
Es gibt mittlerweile wirklich tolle Anlagen die einem Naturgewässer mit gutem Fischbestand gleichen. .....das nicht nur mit Forellen! 
Natürlich ist der Reiz wenn Forelle nach Forelle sich an der Rute hakt wie im Frühjahr oder Herbst nicht wirklich prikelnd 
Aber im Hochsommer wenn es richtig warm ist oder bei fallenden oder steigendem Luftdruck, wenn Sie halt nicht jede Sekunde beißen, muss man schon sich ins Zeug legen und paar Dinge wissen. 

Außerdem finde ich, jedem das Seine 
Und manche; ich sag mal Angler, bin ich auch froh, die nicht an normalen Gewässern zu begegnen 

Da ich ja im Sommer nicht auf meine Rheininsel kann, wegen den Hunde suche ich ja immer noch eine Alternative für ein verlängertes WE .
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Hausboot/ Hütte mit Terrasse im Wasser im Angelparadies Zwillbrock mieten soll? 
  
Da gibt's natürlich viel viel mehr als nur Forellen!  Die besetzen auch große Waller ,Belugas ,Karpfen und Weißfische sowieso reichlich! 
Man kann es mögen oder auch nicht!  Dafür hab ich Verständnis, nur ist es zB dort nicht dem Klischee entsprechend 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hätte gar nicht gedacht das wir Forellen in unseren erlauchten Kreis hier aufnehmen



Deine Beobachtung ist richtig, haben wir auch nicht.  (Gelegentliche, sehr maßvolle Erörtertungen hinsichtlich Rotpunktdöbeln ergeben sich jedoch hin und wieder)


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Deine Beobachtung ist richtig, haben wir auch nicht.  (Gelegentliche, sehr maßvolle Erörtertungen hinsichtlich Rotpunktdöbeln ergeben sich jedoch hin und wieder)



Belassen wir es auch dabei 
Ist auch meine Meinung 
Hatte sich irgendwie verselbständigt mit den Rotpunktdöbeln 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Wasserpegel auch weit über normal, trotz unendlichen Staustufen und all solch Zeugs. Enorme Strömung und unendlich viel Treibgut. Laut Zeitung ist der Schiffsverkehr eingestellt und man braucht lange um an den Stufen sämtliches Treibgut zu entfernen. Glücklicherweise geht man hier bei mir von aus das gestern der Höhepunkt war.


Rusty, probier mal wirklich direkt vor deinen Füßen am Rand zu fischen. Das Ufer bremst ein wenig die Strömung und die Fische verbrauchen da weniger Energie und fressen Dinge aus der Strömung. Eigentlich wird es nie wieder einfacher im Jahr dicke Döbel zu fangen


----------



## Andal

Es ging ja auch nur um die Angelstöcke. Und da ist Fakt, dass der F-Sektor durchaus Ruten feilbietet, die unseren Anforderungen entsprechen - wenn nur die Beschriftungen nicht wären!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Es ging ja auch nur um die Angelstöcke. Und da ist Fakt, dass der F-Sektor durchaus Ruten feilbietet, die unseren Anforderungen entsprechen - wenn nur die Beschriftungen nicht wären!


Die Beschriftungen, die Farben, die Klientel..


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Beschriftungen, die Farben, die Klientel..


Da muss man eben drüber stehen, es übersehen...


----------



## geomas

Im großen lokalen Angelladen sind Drennan-Posen ausgerechnet im FoPu-Regal zu finden (Kochtopf ist Zeuge!). 
Da geh ich nur ganz schnell mal hin, Kragen hochgeschlagen, ein schneller Griff zur Crystal-Avon und dann dynamischen Schrittes zurück in die wohlige Umgebung aus Riesenpilkern, Makrelenvorfächern und Cormoran-Nubsies.
Dann geht langsam der Puls zurück auf normal, ich sehe mich um, niemand zeigt mit dem Finger auf mich. Geschafft!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Im großen lokalen Angelladen sind Drennan-Posen ausgerechnet im FoPu-Regal zu finden (Kochtopf ist Zeuge!).
> Da geh ich nur ganz schnell mal hin, Kragen hochgeschlagen, ein schneller Griff zur Crystal-Avon



"Hallo, ich hätte gerne einen Sack Boilies, diese Rutenhalter, EIn Döschen Maden, npaarvondenenda , Eine Spule 0,20er und diese Haken."
"Wie bitte?"
"einnpaarvondenposendahinten"
"Entschuldigung, ich habe sie nicht verstanden?"
"ACHT STÜCK VON DEN FORELLENPOSEN! UND EINE DOSE GLITZERTEIG, GEBEN SIE SCHON HER, MANN!"


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> "Hallo, ich hätte gerne einen Sack Boilies, diese Rutenhalter, EIn Döschen Maden, npaarvondenenda , Eine Spule 0,20er und diese Haken."
> "Wie bitte?"
> "einnpaarvondenposendahinten"
> "Entschuldigung, ich habe sie nicht verstanden?"
> "ACHT STÜCK VON DEN FORELLENPOSEN! UND EINE DOSE GLITZERTEIG, GEBEN SIE SCHON HER, MANN!"



Und wenn dann der Mann am Tresen durch den Laden schreit „KLAUS-DIETER, WAS KOSTEN DIE TEIGFORMER FÜR DEN FORELLENPUFF?” wird er Zeuge eines Harakiri mit Klappanker oder WTF-Rutenhalter, was gerade schneller zur Hand ist.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rusty, probier mal wirklich direkt vor deinen Füßen am Rand zu fischen. Das Ufer bremst ein wenig die Strömung und die Fische verbrauchen da weniger Energie und fressen Dinge aus der Strömung. Eigentlich wird es nie wieder einfacher im Jahr dicke Döbel zu fangen



Das habe ich mitunter probiert. Ich saß unter einer Brücke, ca 3-4 Meter vor mir ein geschätzt 5 Meter breiter Brückenpfeiler. Tiefe in dem Bereich 1-2,5m. Eigentlich werfe ich dort den Köder neben die Pfeiler auf ca 10m raus, Uferentfernung 5- je nachdem Meter. Näher ran bedeutet Abrisse an 3 von 5 Würfen, ohne Grundelgezerre. Am Ende war ich so verzweifelt, das ich 2(!) 60 Gramm Körbe samt Füllung montierte, welche glücklicherweise noch in meiner Box waren und an die Pfeilerkante schlenzte. Null Chance. Die trieben ab wie bei einem Karpfenrun. Natürlich samt Hänger. Es war unfassbar gestern.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> "Hallo, ich hätte gerne einen Sack Boilies, diese Rutenhalter, EIn Döschen Maden, npaarvondenenda , Eine Spule 0,20er und diese Haken."
> "Wie bitte?"
> "einnpaarvondenposendahinten"
> "Entschuldigung, ich habe sie nicht verstanden?"
> "ACHT STÜCK VON DEN FORELLENPOSEN! UND EINE DOSE GLITZERTEIG, GEBEN SIE SCHON HER, MANN!"



"Sie ham Vuizleis...!"

"Wie bitte!?"

"Sie ham vui z'leis g'redt!"


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das habe ich mitunter probiert. Ich saß unter einer Brücke, ca 3-4 Meter vor mir ein geschätzt 5 Meter breiter Brückenpfeiler. Tiefe in dem Bereich 1-2,5m. Eigentlich werfe ich dort den Köder neben die Pfeiler auf ca 10m raus, Uferentfernung 5- je nachdem Meter. Näher ran bedeutet Abrisse an 3 von 5 Würfen, ohne Grundelgezerre. Am Ende war ich so verzweifelt, das ich 2(!) 60 Gramm Körbe samt Füllung montierte, welche glücklicherweise noch in meiner Box waren und an die Pfeilerkante schlenzte. Null Chance. Die trieben ab wie bei einem Karpfenrun. Natürlich samt Hänger. Es war unfassbar gestern.


Kenne ich zu gut ... da wo es von der Strömung her noch ginge, stehen die Pappelschößlinge vom letzten Jahr. Ein Hänger nach dem anderen.


----------



## Andal

Noch einer zum Thema "leise reden"..........


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Im großen lokalen Angelladen sind Drennan-Posen ausgerechnet im FoPu-Regal zu finden (Kochtopf ist Zeuge!).
> Da geh ich nur ganz schnell mal hin, Kragen hochgeschlagen, ein schneller Griff zur Crystal-Avon und dann dynamischen Schrittes zurück in die wohlige Umgebung aus Riesenpilkern, Makrelenvorfächern und Cormoran-Nubsies.
> Dann geht langsam der Puls zurück auf normal, ich sehe mich um, niemand zeigt mit dem Finger auf mich. Geschafft!


Ich sah es anders. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen lag und hing das Puffbesteck bei den Drennanposen! Aber so rum wie du es beschreibst - grau-en-haft


----------



## Waller Michel

Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich hier eure Bilder von den Flüssen und Strömen die Hochwasser tragen! 
Drück euch kräftig die Daumen das da in erster Linie nix schlimmeres kommt und für euch das Angeln bald wieder besser wird! 

@Kochtopf , darf ich Dich fragen wie der Stand an der Fulda ist?  Sieht es dort auch ähnliche heftig aus ?

Bei uns ist die Oker zwar hoch, aber noch lange nicht kritisch!  Also Angeln gut möglich!  Wenn man denn kann 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Rusti,
> Diese in der Art eines leichten Avons/Bolo hier mag ich sehr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338003
> 
> Ich hab sie mir garnicht wegen der Knickifähigkeit, sondern wegen der gut sichtbaren Antenne gekauft. Mit 3 g ist sie Pintrotting geeignet. Hersteller MAT, ich glaube Askari führt die Firma. Ob's dass Modell noch gibt weiss ich nicht.
> Hg
> Minimax



Danke Dir sehr! Ist schon mal ne Orientierungshilfe


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas Das ist doch super ,das die gebrochene Rute ersetzt wird.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bin gerade Dienstlich in Berlin, schöne Grüße aus ner In-Kneipe, hobbygerecht    ich trink nen Bier auf euch


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also die Wümme ist angesichts der ergiebigen Regenfälle der letzten Tage/Wochen auch gut gefüllt. Aber hier reichen zwei, drei Tage ohne Regen, damit sich das ganze wieder normalisiert. Wäre auch gut, denn ich wollte am Wochenende mal einen konsequent durchgezogenen Döbelsuch- und hoffentlich auch Döbelfangtag veranstalten. 
Übrigens: Habt Ihr gewusst, dass heute der Internationale Tag der Flatulenz ist? Sachen gibts ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bin gerade Dienstlich in Berlin, schöne Grüße aus ner In-Kneipe, hobbygerecht    ich trink nen Bier auf euch


Dann mal Prost, Tikey! Aber das Du unbedingt fremdgehen musst. Warum bist Du nicht im ”Goldenen Döbel"?


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Kenne ich zu gut ... da wo es von der Strömung her noch ginge, stehen die Pappelschößlinge vom letzten Jahr. Ein Hänger nach dem anderen.



Richtig interessant wird es bei Steinpackungen und Grundelaktivität. Kurzer Zupfer an einer Grundmontage und man hängt fest. Ob im Geäst oder Steinen. Aber unser Töpfchen hat scho' Recht zwecks Ufer. Darum im Winter auf Grund, bei steigender Grundelaktivität Pose, vielleicht sogar trottend. Oder weiter raus, hinter die Grundeln und Steine/Geäst. Aber wem sag ich das, Du fischst Rheingold am Gevatter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich hier eure Bilder von den Flüssen und Strömen die Hochwasser tragen!
> Drück euch kräftig die Daumen das da in erster Linie nix schlimmeres kommt und für euch das Angeln bald wieder besser wird!
> 
> @Kochtopf , darf ich Dich fragen wie der Stand an der Fulda ist?  Sieht es dort auch ähnliche heftig aus ?
> 
> Bei uns ist die Oker zwar hoch, aber noch lange nicht kritisch!  Also Angeln gut möglich!  Wenn man denn kann
> 
> LG Michael


Wir haben knapp das doppelte vom Stand als @Minimax da war (~2,70m) - da habe ich schon gefangen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> dass heute der Internationale Tag der Flatulenz ist




Ach daher weht der Wind.
Nun wird mir einiges klar.......


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bin gerade Dienstlich in Berlin, schöne Grüße aus ner In-Kneipe, hobbygerecht    ich trink nen Bier auf euch



Oh, verflixt, in dieser Kneipe habe ich, schon so manche Torheit begangen -hätt ich was gewusst, wär ich auf ein Bier herumgekommen. Jetzt
bin ich leider zum Glück auf dem Mittwoch- Familienabend festgepinnt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bin gerade Dienstlich in Berlin, schöne Grüße aus ner In-Kneipe, hobbygerecht    ich trink nen Bier auf euch



Dann mal liebe Grüße in die Kaiser Friedrich Straße 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@cyprinusbarbus: Alles gute zum Wiegenfest, Tom. Glück und Gesundheit wünsche ich Dir... und natürlich weiterhin gute Fänge.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir haben knapp das doppelte vom Stand als @Minimax da war (~2,70m) - da habe ich schon gefangen



Danke für die Info! 
Das ist ja schon mehr als reichlich! Drück dir die Daumen das es nicht zu heftig wird an der schönen Fulda! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Richtig interessant wird es bei Steinpackungen und Grundelaktivität. Kurzer Zupfer an einer Grundmontage und man hängt fest. Ob im Geäst oder Steinen. Aber unser Töpfchen hat scho' Recht zwecks Ufer. Darum im Winter auf Grund, bei steigender Grundelaktivität Pose, vielleicht sogar trottend. Oder weiter raus, hinter die Grundeln und Steine/Geäst. Aber wem sag ich das, Du fischst Rheingold am Gevatter.


Trotten an meinem Rheinabschnitt ist so eine Sache. Das geht nur zu bestimmten Pegeln und an sehr wenigen Stellen.


----------



## rutilus69

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bin gerade Dienstlich in Berlin, schöne Grüße aus ner In-Kneipe, hobbygerecht    ich trink nen Bier auf euch


Ich war heute auch zufällig in der Ecke unterwegs. Nächstes mal sagst Du einfach vorher Bescheid


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Das ist ja schon mehr als reichlich! Drück dir die Daumen das es nicht zu heftig wird an der schönen Fulda!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich angle gerne bei Hochwasser, gerade bei Steilufern


----------



## rustaweli

Nee oder?? Erst abseits dann gleich Eigentor?


----------



## rustaweli




----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nee oder?? Erst abseits dann gleich Eigentor?


Das gibt es doch nicht


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich angle gerne bei Hochwasser, gerade bei Steilufern


Klar wenn nicht allzuviel Äste und Dreck gegen die Schnur gespült wird und man eine gute Ecke hat, geht oft auch bei Hochwasser was .

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Klar wenn nicht allzuviel Äste und Dreck gegen die Schnur gespült wird und man eine gute Ecke hat, geht oft auch bei Hochwasser was .
> 
> LG Michael


Ich angle mit <7gr Blei bei Hochwasser wie aktuell in der Fulda, ich lass die Pose (mit Brot und verzögert geführt - hilft erstaunlich oft) oder die Grubdmontage unter der Rutenspitze ins Wasser und kauere mich da hin - da stört dich auch kein treibgut.
Bisschen LB gepresst anfüttern und warten. Sie müssen fressen weil sie wegen dem Hochwasser viel Energie verbrauchen und sie schnappen relativ humorlos nach entgegen treibenden Nahrung (weswegen auch trotting funktioniert) - der Mariani macht das gerne mit ner kurzen Marginpole zwecks Köderführung, @geomas Pole steht dafür schon bereit ich brauche nur Zeit


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@all  Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche !!!  Fühlt euch alle auf ein virtuelles, stark gehopftes Kaltgetränk eingeladen !!!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Minimax schrieb:


>





jason 1 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Der Baum der Erkenntnis ist häufig ein sehr schleppend wachsendes Gehölz ................................................


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Waller Michel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @all  Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche !!!  Fühlt euch alle auf ein virtuelles, stark gehopftes Kaltgetränk eingeladen !!!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Ohh ! Von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum Geburtstag und vor allen Dingen Gesundheit und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser wünsche ich Dir ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

Stimmt da war noch was, ois guade zum Burzeltag @cyprinusbarbus


----------



## Minimax

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Der Baum der Erkenntnis ist häufig ein sehr schleppend wachsendes Gehölz ................................................



..und manchmal wächst es auch in die falsche Richtung.  

Und natürlich auch hier imThread nochmal einen herzlichen Geburtstagsgruss an Dich,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich angle mit <7gr Blei bei Hochwasser wie aktuell in der Fulda, ich lass die Pose (mit Brot und verzögert geführt - hilft erstaunlich oft) oder die Grubdmontage unter der Rutenspitze ins Wasser und kauere mich da hin - da stört dich auch kein treibgut.
> Bisschen LB gepresst anfüttern und warten. Sie müssen fressen weil sie wegen dem Hochwasser viel Energie verbrauchen und sie schnappen relativ humorlos nach entgegen treibenden Nahrung (weswegen auch trotting funktioniert) - der Mariani macht das gerne mit ner kurzen Marginpole zwecks Köderführung, @geomas Pole steht dafür schon bereit ich brauche nur Zeit



Kling gut ! 
Dann wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall Petri an der Fulda und lass noch paar Barben übrig 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kling gut !
> Dann wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall Petri an der Fulda und lass noch paar Barben übrig
> 
> LG Michael


Meine Gäste fangen Barben, ich fange Winzidöbel


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Gäste fangen Barben, ich fange Winzidöbel


Mit meinen Döbeln hier oben kann ich auch nicht protzen  hab schon überlegt ob es eine Miniatur Unterart gibt in Niedersachsen  
Wenn ich an die Prignitz zurück denke ......oje was ein Unterschied


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Beim häufigen Umziehen kann sich auch schon mal ein Fehler einschleichen, obwohl doch hinreichend bekannt ist, das in NS hauptsächlich die Unterart Chubius Pygmaus verbreitet ist !!!!!   


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Hering 58

@cyprinusbarbus Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Trotta

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das Wasser im Rhein steigt und steigt - das muß nicht schlecht sein.. .
> Das hat mir ein Freund heute morgen aus Düsseldorf geschickt:
> Anhang anzeigen 338002



Das ist übrigens derselbe Spot bei dem Rekordniedrigwasser im Herbst 2018 (unter dem ganzen Wasser befindet sich tatsächlich ein Yachthafen und eine Mole). War eine einmalige Gelegenheit, um sich mal ein Bild davon zu machen, woran genau wir früher beim Blinkern unser ganzes Taschengeld 'festgemacht' haben.^^












Und bei meinem Paddelverein an der Havel bekommen sie kalte Füße, wenn der Pegel mal um 50cm schwankt...


----------



## Tricast

@cyprinusbarbus : Alles Gute und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser wünsche ich Dir zu Deinem Geburtstag.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Tricast schrieb:


> @cyprinusbarbus : Alles Gute und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser wünsche ich Dir zu Deinem Geburtstag.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Der Rhein wird noch steigen. Die Mosel hat ihren Höhepunkt wohl erreicht. Hoffentlich. Wird echt brenzlig für die Menschen da.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Gelegentliche, sehr maßvolle Erörtertungen hinsichtlich Rotpunktdöbeln ergeben sich jedoch hin und wieder)


So ist es. Mir blieb ne Zeit lang nichts anderes übrig, hier meine Rotpunktdöbelgeschichten zu verbreiten, da ich in unserem Flüsschen nichts anderes gefangen habe. Nun sieht es ja glücklicher Weise anders aus. Neues Gewässer mit reichlich Friedfisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> .... Nun sieht es ja glücklicher Weise anders aus. Neues Gewässer mit reichlich Friedfisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Geangelt hast Du bislang nur in einem der Teiche, oder doch schon in beiden?
Sorry, ich hab das nicht mehr 100pro in der Erinnerung.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> So ist es. Mir blieb ne Zeit lang nichts anderes übrig, hier meine Rotpunktdöbelgeschichten zu verbreiten, da ich in unserem Flüsschen nichts anderes gefangen habe.



Ich glaube Du hast einmal ein Photo von Deinem herrlichen Bach gezeigt, Deine erlesene Splitcane samt klassischer Statio auf dem Rutenhalter. Die Szene war zum Händefalten schön, Rotpunkt- und meinetwegen auch Lilaherzchendöbel hin oder her. Und schöne und anglerisch interessante Fische sinds allemal. Ihre natürlichen Lebensräume, und ihre kleinen und großen Mitbewohner gehören zu den schönsten unserer Gewässer.


----------



## Jason

Bisher zwei mal an den großen Teich. Es sind sogar 3 Teiche. Beim Winterangeln mit el Potto bin ich um den nächst kleineren mal rum gelaufen. Und hinter dem befindet sich noch ein 3. Teich. Der war so gar nicht zu sehen. Meinen Erinnerungen nach wird der so 10x30m groß sein. Da werde ich auch mal die Rute reinhalten. Für das nächste mal will ich es aber an den mittleren probieren.
Vielleicht sind da ja die Schleien oder Karauschen angesiedelt. Es gibt da noch viel zu erforschen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Der Rhein wird noch steigen. Die Mosel hat ihren Höhepunkt wohl erreicht. Hoffentlich. Wird echt brenzlig für die Menschen da.


Die an der Mosel wollen das so. Denn sonst würden sie nicht siedeln, wie sie siedeln.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast einmal ein Photo von Deinem herrlichen Bach gezeigt, Deine erlesene Splitcane samt klassischer Statio auf dem Rutenhalter. Die Szene war zum Händefalten schön, Rotpunkt- und meinetwegen auch Lilaherzchendöbel hin oder her. Und schöne und anglerisch interessante Fische sinds allemal. Ihre natürlichen Lebensräume, und ihre kleinen und großen Mitbewohner gehören zu den schönsten unserer Gewässer.


Das hast du sehr nett ausgedrückt. Ja, so ein Bild habe ich mal gepostet. Ich glaube es war das hier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Warme ist auch schön, gar keine Frage. Und Fahnendöbel sind auch noch vereinzelt drin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Warme ist auch schön, gar keine Frage. Und Fahnendöbel sind auch noch vereinzelt drin.


Haben bei diesem Flüsslein die Extrememanzen noch keine Umbenennung gefordert?


----------



## Minimax

@jason 1 , ja genau das war es- wundervoll, vielen Dank fürs erneute Einstellen: EIne Quelle der Inspiration für das bewusst entschleunigte Angeln.
Wenn die Götter es wieder schöner werden lassen, dann muss ich unbedingt mit der Aspindale oder der Octofloat an mein Flüsschen eilen!

Aber, und nimm es mir nicht krumm, alter Knabe, ich sehe auch, das dieses Bild vielleicht ein guter Einstieg in eine Diskussion über die Rutenhalter wäre,
weniger über ihre technischen als über ihre ästhetischen Eigenschaften.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Du hast ja so Recht. Aber das habe ich schon neulich verlauten lassen. Da hatten wir das Thema Rutenhalter. Ich brauche dringend andere. Gut, dass es bald zur Stippermesse geht. Da werde ich bestimmt fündig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Gespließte Rutenhalter wären zu der Cane passend. Da habe ich auch eine Adresse. Allerdings seeeeehr teuer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Das Thema _=Rutenhalter=_ stößt dem Sprtsfrnd Minimäxx derzeit offenbar auf - bist Du kürzlich über einen gestolpert, gab es ein anderes traumatisches Erlebnis?

Vielleicht muß der Kollege Wümme mal damit rausrücken, woher er die beiden unfaßbar gut aussehenden Banksticks hat.






						2 x Traditional Style Built Cane Bank Sticks.
					

2 x Traditional Style Built Cane Bank Sticks. Accessories Well Constructed Bank Sticks. Made From Split Cane.




					vintagecarpfishingtackle.com
				



der Preis ist ähemm, sportlich


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> der Preis ist ähemm, sportlich


Aber sowas von sportlich. Bei meiner Adresse sieht es auch nicht anders aus.
Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Minimax Du hast ja so Recht. Aber das habe ich schon neulich verlauten lassen. Da hatten wir das Thema Rutenhalter. Ich brauche dringend andere. Gut, dass es bald zur Stippermesse geht. Da werde ich bestimmt fündig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Baue halt welche aus Haselnuss selber. Die Enden mit Nirostaröhrchen versehen, eine feine Stockspitze zum in den Boden stecken ... geschliffen, natürlich mit der Borke und lackiert. Stilvoll und stimmig. Teuer wird das auch nicht.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Baue halt welche aus Haselnuss selber. Die Enden mit Nirostaröhrchen versehen, eine feine Stockspitze zum in den Boden stecken ... geschliffen, natürlich mit der Borke und lackiert. Stilvoll und stimmig. Teuer wird das auch nicht.


Da hast du Recht. aber ich habe so viel um die Ohren, da kriege ich noch nicht mal meinen Posenbau geschissen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

...das Holz musst du eh mindestens ein halbes Jahr gut trocknen lassen.


----------



## Minimax

@jason 1 @geomas  Ja, ich weiss, ich bin eine tackle tart. (nebenbei: Gibt es auch so herrliche Rollen wie die in Jasons Bild auch in Racing Green?) Aber, denkt Euch nur, ich lehne Splitcane Rutenhalter ab -auch wenn ich @Wuemmehunter zu seinem Satz beglückwünsche.
Ich finde gespliesste Rollenhalter überkandidelt und blingig- denn dort ist das Material nicht an seinem Platz und seiner Funktion. Rutenhalter sollen nicht flexibel und gut lackiert sein, sondern die Ruten halten. Die Angler, aus deren Zeiten die wunderbaren gespliessten Ruten stammen, würden uns bei der Erwähnung von gespliessten Rutenhaltern einen Vogel zeigen (vermutlich auch, wenn sie wüssten, das wir ihre Bambusruten wie Reliquien verehren). Ich habe mal im Netz einen Splitcane-Priest gesehen und war peinlich berührt, ähnlich wie bei juwelenbedeckten Smartphonehüllen.
Ich denke, Schöne Haselgabeln, geglättet, geölt und getrocknet, mit nicht Zuviel aufwand, wären bei Splitcanes richtig. Vielleicht nicht grade bei Gelegenheit ausgerupft, aber mehr als eine Saison oder die berühmte Bankstick-mitnehm-Gedächtnislücke müssten sie nicht überstehen.


----------



## Andal

...und mit so einem Haselsteckerl kannst du allerlei unliebsames Getier und Gemensch effizient verscheuchen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Was ich schon ewig suche ist eine spezielle Tasche für viele und auch lange Banksticks . Wo auch richtig lange rein gehen und gerne 15 bis 20 Stück.
Im Moment habe ich meine Banksticks verteilt auf alle Rutentaschen , vom Prinzip her ist es aber so , bevor ich die Tasche schnappe muss ich entweder umsortieren oder ich habe garantiert Die im Gepäck, die ich eigentlich nicht nutzen wollte !
Hab da schon Ewigkeiten nach etwas schönem gesucht, aber nie gefunden.
Mir würde es theoretisch schon genügen, wenn die Tasche meist Zuhause stehen würde und die Banksticks vor dem Angeln dort griffbereit wären. ......
Im Moment habe ich die anderen zusätzlichen in einer Art Schirmständer, das ist aber keine so dolle Lösung 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Der einfachste und trotzdem sehr hübsche Weg ist es, einen gut getrockneten Haselstecken von oben am Markkanal aufbohren, eine 3/8 Zoll Aufnahme einkleben und ihn nur noch mit einer resistenten Spitze und etwas Lack zu versehen.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was ich schon ewig suche ist eine spezielle Tasche für viele und auch lange Banksticks . Wo auch richtig lange rein gehen und gerne 15 bis 20 Stück.
> Im Moment habe ich meine Banksticks verteilt auf alle Rutentaschen , vom Prinzip her ist es aber so , bevor ich die Tasche schnappe muss ich entweder umsortieren oder ich habe garantiert Die im Gepäck, die ich eigentlich nicht nutzen wollte !
> Hab da schon Ewigkeiten nach etwas schönem gesucht, aber nie gefunden.
> Mir würde es theoretisch schon genügen, wenn die Tatsache meist Zuhause stehen würde und die Banksticks vor dem Angeln dort griffbereit wären. ......
> Im Moment habe ich die in einem Art Schirmständer, das ist aber keine so dolle Lösung
> 
> LG Michael


Nimm halt eine simple Schirmtasche. Gibts bei A...... für kleines Geld.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Nimm halt eine simple Schirmtasche. Gibts bei A...... für kleines Geld.


Okay ......das muss ich mir mal ansehen, wobei ich schon gerne was spezielles hätte, wo die Sticks auch drin fixiert würden, sodass die montierten Bissanzeiger nicht zusammen stoßen. ....deshalb mag ich auch den Schirmständer nicht so gerne 
Ich weiß  ich hab da offensichtlich einen kleinen Hau 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

In meinem neuen Rucksack sind zwei Fächer für Banksticks - da führe ich drei bis vier mittelkurze (etwa 35cm zusammengeschoben) und ein paar noch kürzere mit.
Für Rutenhalter bis 60cm habe ich mir kürzlich ne sehr praktische schlanke Tasche bseorgt (Solar SP Bankstick Bag oder so) besorgt.
Längere Banksticks kommen entweder in ne Außentasche eine Rutenfutterals oder in die Hand. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir dafür ein extra Etui nähen lassen soll.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der einfachste und trotzdem sehr hübsche Weg ist es, einen gut getrockneten Haselstecken von oben am Markkanal aufbohren, eine 3/8 Zoll Aufnahme einkleben und ihn nur noch mit einer resistenten Spitze und etwas Lack zu versehen.


So in diesen Bahnen, dachte ich. 
Aber ist ist ja eine Crux mit dem immer geplanten Gespliessten-Revival-Ansitz. kaum hat man das ästhetische Rutenständerproblem gelöst, kommt die Kescherfrage.. und die nächste Frage... ad infinitum. Es ist also ein langer Weg vom Besitz einer passenden antiken Angel bis man am Kernproblem, nämlich: Welche Krawatte harmoniert mit welchem Einstecktuch und welcher Knopflochblume? angelangt ist. Herrje, nichts als Sorgen und Probleme beschert einem die Fischwaid. Aaah--uhh, meine Nerven...


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Okay ......das muss ich mir mal ansehen, wobei ich schon gerne was spezielles hätte, wo die Sticks auch drin fixiert würden, sodass die montierten Bissanzeiger nicht zusammen stoßen. ....deshalb mag ich auch den Schirmständer nicht so gerne
> Ich weiß  ich hab da offensichtlich einen kleinen Hau
> 
> LG Michael


Da wird es vermutlich auf die Idee vom @geomas hinauslaufen. Lass dir was nähen.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das hast du sehr nett ausgedrückt. Ja, so ein Bild habe ich mal gepostet. Ich glaube es war das hier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Warme ist auch schön, gar keine Frage. Und Fahnendöbel sind auch noch vereinzelt drin.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Sehr schönes Foto ! Sieht exakt aus wie bei uns die Schunter ......bei uns aber ohne Fahnendöbel 

LG


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> So in diesen Bahnen, dachte ich.
> Aber ist ist ja eine Crux mit dem immer geplanten Gespliessten-Revival-Ansitz. kaum hat man das ästhetische Rutenständerproblem gelöst, kommt die Kescherfrage.. und die nächste Frage... ad infinitum. Es ist also ein langer Weg vom Besitz einer passenden antiken Angel bis man am Kernproblem, nämlich: Welche Krawatte harmoniert mit welchem Einstecktuch und welcher Knopflochblume? angelangt ist. Herrje, nichts als Sorgen und Probleme beschert einem die Fischwaid. Aaah--uhh, meine Nerven...


In München, in der Briennerstr.2, gibt es einen Ausstatter für den Herren, der englische Mode bevorzugt. Nicht billig! Aber für solche Zwecke sicher die beste Adresse, die mir grad so einfällt.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> In meinem neuen Rucksack sind zwei Fächer für Banksticks - da führe ich drei bis vier mittelkurze (etwa 35cm zusammengeschoben) und ein paar noch kürzere mit.
> Für Rutenhalter bis 60cm habe ich mir kürzlich ne sehr praktische schlanke Tasche bseorgt (Solar SP Bankstick Bag oder so) besorgt.
> Längere Banksticks kommen entweder in ne Außentasche eine Rutenfutterals oder in die Hand. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir dafür ein extra Etui nähen lassen soll.



Danke! 
Die Tasche suche ich mir morgen im Netz mal raus 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@Waller Michel  Ich hab meinen ganzes Rutenständerstoppelbeet eines Tages in ein altes, 1,20 Rutenfutteral gestopft. Seitdem nie wieder geöffnet, die paar Rutenhalter die ich benutze habe ich am Rucksack oder im Aktiven Futteral.
Ich weiss noch nichtmal mehr wo die alten Gabeln sind. Genausogut hätt ich das ganze Bündel der Missus zum wegschmeissen geben könnnen.
….
…….
Hey, Moment mal!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Da wird es vermutlich auf die Idee vom @geomas hinauslaufen. Lass dir was nähen.


Auch ne sehr gute Idee! !!!!!!!!

Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können  

Danke und LG


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Auch ne sehr gute Idee! !!!!!!!!
> 
> Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können
> 
> Danke und LG


Da es nur kerzengerade Nähte sind, kommt das auch nicht teuer. Die robusten Stoffe schon zweimal nicht. Mach der Schneiderin einen schönen Schnittbogen aus Papckpapier, dann gehst du auch sicher, dass es passt.


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke!
> Die Tasche suche ich mir morgen im Netz mal raus
> 
> LG Michael



Du kannst auch mal nach

* Pelzer Executive Bankstick & Buzzer Bar Bag 95cm*

googeln. In dieser Reihe gibts verschiedene Futterale, Taschen.
Preis/Leistung finde ich angemessen. Was mikch an dem hier genannten Produkt stört ist die Abwesenheit eines Tragegriffes.

Das schlanke Etui von Solar ist wirklich zierlich, hat aber einen Griff und eine Anschnallmöglichkeit für Rutenfutterale.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Da es nur kerzengerade Nähte sind, kommt das auch nicht teuer. Die robusten Stoffe schon zweimal nicht. Mach der Schneiderin einen schönen Schnittbogen aus Papckpapier, dann gehst du auch sicher, dass es passt.



Das klingt wirklich wirklich gut! 
Wir haben hier so kleine Schneidereien in der Stadt, die machen gute Arbeit und sind wirklich nicht teuer! 
Das mache ich auf jeden Fall! 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mal nach
> 
> * Pelzer Executive Bankstick & Buzzer Bar Bag 95cm*
> 
> googeln. In dieser Reihe gibts verschiedene Futterale, Taschen.
> Preis/Leistung finde ich angemessen. Was mikch an dem hier genannten Produkt stört ist die Abwesenheit eines Tragegriffes.
> 
> Das schlanke Etui von Solar ist wirklich zierlich, hat aber einen Griff und eine Anschnallmöglichkeit für Rutenfutterale.



Absolut schön und sehr günstig! 
Jetzt hab ich gleich 2 Alternativen! 
Ich Danke euch Kameraden!


----------



## geomas

^ mit diesem Händler habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn Du richtig lange Banksticks (ist alles relativ - klar) verstauen willst, nimm lieber das 95cm-Modell.
Aber wie gesagt - die Dinger haben keinen Gurt, keinen Griff, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Minimax

Die interessante Diskussion ist höchst anregend, aber ich fühle mich erschöpft und muss nun ein wenig ruhen. Schlaft schön, liebe Freunde!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Der einfachste und trotzdem sehr hübsche Weg ist es, einen gut getrockneten Haselstecken von oben am Markkanal aufbohren, eine 3/8 Zoll Aufnahme einkleben und ihn nur noch mit einer resistenten Spitze und etwas Lack zu versehen.


Man kann die tollsten Sachen selber bauen. Man muss es nur tun.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ^ mit diesem Händler habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Wenn Du richtig lange Banksticks (ist alles relativ - klar) verstauen willst, nimm lieber das 95cm-Modell.
> Aber wie gesagt - die Dinger haben keinen Gurt, keinen Griff, soweit ich weiß.


Mach ich!  95 cm is genau das richtige!
Bestelle ich gleich morgen früh!
Vielleicht lass ich noch einen Gummizug rein nähen ?

Danke und LG


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Genausogut hätt ich das ganze Bündel der Missus zum wegschmeissen geben könnnen.


Es wird nichts weggeschmissen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Also ich werfe auch so gut wie nie irgendwas weg !
Wobei ich natürlich gestehen muss, so ganz uralte Sachen besitze ich leider gar nicht mehr, da ich ja zweimal ganz von neuem anfangen musste .
Wenn mein Tackel irgendwann mal komplett ist also nie 
Werde ich mir auch bisschen was historisches kaufen um das Angelzimmer damit zu verschönern 

LG


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ich werfe auch so gut wie nie irgendwas weg !
> Wobei ich natürlich gestehen muss, so ganz uralte Sachen besitze ich leider gar nicht mehr, da ich ja zweimal ganz von neuem anfangen musste .
> Wenn mein Tackel irgendwann mal komplett ist also nie
> Werde ich mir auch bisschen was historisches kaufen um das Angelzimmer damit zu verschönern
> 
> LG


Alles klar. Ich geh schlafen. Gut Nächtle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Genau und da gehört Regensburg direkt halt auch mit dazu.



Darunter in dem Altwasser hab ich in der Jugend mal gefischt bei einem Jugendkönigsfischen, war ne lustige Sache damals.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde gespliesste Rollenhalter überkandidelt und blingig- denn dort ist das Material nicht an seinem Platz und seiner Funktion.


Hier liegt ein kleines Missverständnis vor: Die Banksticks sind aus Cane, nicht Splitcane. Also ganz normaler Bambus, sauber geschliffen, mit Spitzen und Halterungen aus Messing und an den Übergängen mit schmückenden Wicklungen versehen. Natürlich sind die Banksticks mit Blick auf ihre Funktion sicherlich etwas overdressed, aber sie sind wunderschön. Und zumindest ich gehe anders mit ihnen um, als ich das mit den Aluröhrchen für 1,50 € je getan habe: Ich achte auf sie und habe sie in gut achte Jahren nie am Angelplatz vergessen. Klar, sie haben ein vielfaches von dem gekostet, was man für die Aluröhrchen zahlt, aber die Wertschätzung ist natürlich eine andere.
@geomas: Der begnadete Handwerker, der diese Teile für mich angefertigt hat, ist mittlerweile im Ruhestand und hat damit auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf eine Drehbank.

Übrigens: Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen ein Unboxing angekündigt. Gestern kam eine Mail von der Insel: Die Teile sind fertig und machen sich heute auf die Reise in mein Heimatdorf. Ich freue mich sehr darauf.... wieder so was Handgefertigtes!


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Da habt ihr natürlich auch wieder recht. Andererseits, nennt mich altmodisch, oder engherzig, vielleicht auch verbohrt, aber ich erkenne ne Forellenrute daran, das darauf ein '#' steht, und ne Zahl, vorzugsweise zwischen 4 und 6. Kasalla.


Einspruch euer Ehren! 












Zwischen 3 und 6 bitte!


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast einmal ein Photo von Deinem herrlichen Bach gezeigt, Deine erlesene Splitcane samt klassischer Statio auf dem Rutenhalter. Die Szene war zum Händefalten schön, Rotpunkt- und meinetwegen auch Lilaherzchendöbel hin oder her. Und schöne und anglerisch interessante Fische sinds allemal. Ihre natürlichen Lebensräume, und ihre kleinen und großen Mitbewohner gehören zu den schönsten unserer Gewässer.



Wenn ich solche Wald, Wiesen, Bergbäche samt Bestand hätte, wäre ich schon längst dieser Angelei komplett verfallen, samt selber binden, der unendlichen und herrlichen Lektüre, Naturerlebnissen...


----------



## Waller Michel

So  die Tasche von Pelzer ist bestellt, da dort aber nur welche bis 90 cm rein passen, werde ich mir für die langen Banksticks eine Tasche anfertigen lassen beim Schneider ! Danke nochmals für die guten Ideen! 
Der passende Rutenring für meine Rute ist heute angekommen und klebt schon auf der Rute .....hab ich mit 2K Kleber geklebt und steht jetzt da zum Aushärten ....


----------



## Hering 58

Sieht gut aus Waller Michel.


----------



## Minimax

Jungs,
Kommt raus ans Wasser, es ist Herrlich, Luft 6 und nieselsprüh, Wasser 4,9.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs,
> Kommt raus ans Wasser, es ist Herrlich, Luft 6 und nieselsprüh, Wasser 4,9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338080



Schönes Foto  Petri für dich ! Und viel Spaß! 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs,
> Kommt raus ans Wasser, es ist Herrlich, Luft 6 und nieselsprüh, Wasser 4,9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338080


Ich wäre gerne dabei. Dieses arbeiten versaut einem aber auch den ganzen Tag


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sieht richtig gut bei Dir aus, @Minimax! Auf das die Döbel beißen mögen. Petri für Dich!


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne dabei. Dieses arbeiten versaut einem aber auch den ganzen Tag


Seh ich auch so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Dieses Drama vorgestern und die damit verbundene Aufgabe ließen mich nicht zur Ruhe kommen. Jetzt 2. Versuch und die Strömung ist besser. Schauen wir mal.




Vorgefüttert ist und noch a bißl warten


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg euch beiden!
@Minimax und @rustaweli


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs,
> Kommt raus ans Wasser, es ist Herrlich, Luft 6 und nieselsprüh, Wasser 4,9.



Bin gerade zurück.
Hier war auch reichlich Nieselsprüh und dazu starke Windböen. 

Hätte ich mir das nicht gestern abend schon in den Kopf gesetzt und alles vorbereitet, wäre ich wohl zuhause geblieben.

Mistwetter!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin aber  trotzdem los und hab mir gesagt - ein, zwei Stunden wirste es schon aushalten.

Am Flüsschen angekommen, sah ich dass es ziemlich stark strömte und allerhand Grünzeug mitgerissen hatte, welches nun laufend an meiner Stelle durchtrieb.
So urgewaltig kenne ich mein Flüsschen sonst gar nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sah es aus


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und so nach fast jedem Wurf.







Überhaupt bissen die Fische in den stark strömenden Wasser voller treibendem Krautzeugs ziemlich schlecht. Immer hing irgendwas am Haken, dem Blei oder dem running rig und störte beim Biss.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Insgesamt hatte sieben Bisse. Fünf verwertet, einen Fehlbiss und einen Aussteiger.
Größter Döbel heute 53cm.
Dazu mittlere und einen halben Hahn.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Professor Tinca! Dass Du selbst bei solchen Bedingungen noch so gut fängst, Klasse!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich bin auf dem Weg in irgendein Kaff in der Steiermark und habe gerade die Mur überquert. Da ist auch mächtig Strömung drauf. Und ein leichtes Hochwasser scheint der Fluss auch zu haben.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin auf dem Weg in irgendein Kaff in der Steiermark und habe gerade die Mur überquert. Da ist auch mächtig Strömung drauf. Und ein leichtes Hochwasser scheint der Fluss auch zu haben.



Kein Wunder, der Fluss ist ja auch ganz schief.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und dabei habe ich ihn gerade geknipst ... weiß auch nicht, was da schon wieder passiert.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und dabei habe ich ihn gerade geknipst ... weiß auch nicht, was da schon wieder passiert.



Hab ich auch ständig Ärger mit.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn Du schon in der Steiermark bist kannst Du auch gleich Kürbiskernölkuchen mitbringen. Das sind die ausgepressten Ölkuchen die man prima zum Angeln nehmen kann. Und viel Spaß in der Steiermark und lass Dir das leckere Essen dort schmecken.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Insgesamt hatte sieben Bisse. Fünf verwertet, einen Fehlbiss und einen Aussteiger.
> Größter Döbel heute 53cm.
> Dazu mittlere und einen halben Hahn.



Petri, Prof, eine tolle Strecke, unter offenbar grauslichen Bedingungen  
hg
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Geht morgen schon wieder zurück! Aber um den kürbiskernölkuchen (noch nie davon gehört!) werde ich mich kümmern.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Geht morgen schon wieder zurück! Aber um den kürbiskernölkuchen (noch nie davon gehört!) werde ich mich kümmern.



Den Ölkuchen verwenden die Karpfenfreaks gerne zum Füttern soll anscheinend ganz gut sein.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon in der Steiermark bist kannst Du auch gleich Kürbiskernölkuchen mitbringen. Das sind die ausgepressten Ölkuchen die man prima zum Angeln nehmen kann. Und viel Spaß in der Steiermark und lass Dir das leckere Essen dort schmecken.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Geht morgen schon wieder zurück! Aber um den kürbiskernölkuchen (noch nie davon gehört!) werde ich mich kümmern.


Achte drauf, dass du frische Presskuchen bekommst. Wenn die mal richtig durchgetrocknet sind, werden sie wirklich steinhart. Aber auch dann wird man ihnen Herr. Mit einem 40er Stopselbohrer lassen sich gut "Futtertabletten" herstellen. Das Mehl und die zertrümmerten Reste gibt man dann eben ins Futter. ABER... auf die Art und Weise erhält man auch sehr unterschiedlich lösende Futterbestandteile.

Ich habe den Presskuchen früher oft und gerne benützt. Leider kriegt man hierzulande, fernab der St. Eiermark, nur mindere Qualität verkauft. Die Platten neigen auch schnell zum schimmeln - leider.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Petri zu den schönen Winterdöbeln  ,ist schon ne Hausnummer was du da rausholst ! Wirklich schön 

@Minimax 
Wie ist der Tag bei dir heute verlaufen? Hat was gebissen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Den Ölkuchen verwenden die Karpfenfreaks gerne zum Füttern soll anscheinend ganz gut sein.



Kenne auch Leute die mit Ölkuchen auf Karpfen gehen, ich persönlich noch nie !
Allerdings hab ich gesagt bekommen, richtig hart so wie @Andal schon schrieb und wäre in den Sommermonaten ein sehr guter Köder .......also wohl wenn das Wasser recht warm ist! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mit kleineren Stopselbohrer kann man auch "Pellets" herstellen und damit ordentlich auf Karpfen fischen. Wir/Ich haben mit gröberen Stücken meistens Angelplätze für längere Zeiträume gefüttert. Das Zeug löst sich sehr langsam und produziert einen steten Strom an feinen Partikeln. Das bringt und hält Leben auf dem Platz!


----------



## Minimax

@Waller Michel Danke der Nachfrage, es war ein unspektakulärer Kurzansitz. Bei mir war's heute auch sehr ungemütlich, und schon kurz nach dem Previewphoto habe ich mich ganz verfroren zurückgezogen. Es gab den üblichen Einer-muss-sich-opfern-damit-Minimax-wiederkommt-und-uns-mehr-Tulip-bringt-Döbel, ein sehr schöner Fisch. Dann war Ruhe und ich habe um den Bissanzeiger zu testen auf Made geschaltet, Ergebnis war eine pantoffeltiergrosse Güster. Daraufhin bin ich geflohen. Brrr..


----------



## geomas

^ sehr schöner Fisch, Petri heil! 
Und Obacht: Wer die Güster nicht ehrt, ist des ____bitte Namen hier einsetzen___ nicht wert!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Waller Michel Danke der Nachfrage, es war ein unspektakulärer Kurzansitz. Bei mir war's heute auch sehr ungemütlich, und schon kurz nach dem Previewphoto habe ich mich ganz verfroren zurückgezogen. Es gab den üblichen Einer-muss-sich-opfern-damit-Minimax-wiederkommt-und-uns-mehr-Tulip-bringt-Döbel, ein sehr schöner Fisch. Dann war Ruhe und ich habe um den Bundesanzeiger zu testen auf Made geschaltet, Ergebnis war eine pantoffeltiergrosse Güster. Daraufhin bin ich geflohen. Brrr..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338091




Toller Döbel, Mini!

Petri Heil.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Minimax 
Dann trotzdem ein herzliches Petri !
Gerade bei dem Wetter zählt ja jeder Fisch doppelt! 
Interessantes Foto! Sehr gut getroffen! 
Danke für deinen Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

So halt.


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax Sieht richtig gut aus dein See.Petri sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338093
> 
> So halt.


Sehr schön ausgedrückt!

Edit: Dankeschön, lieber @Hering 58 - ist aber ein kleiner Fluss. Du bist wohl schon ganz heiss aufs ABBA Friedfischangeln und kannst nur noch an Seen und Teiche denken?


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr schön ausgedrückt!
> 
> Edit: Dankeschön, lieber @Hering 58 - ist aber ein kleiner Fluss. Du bist wohl schon ganz heiss aufs ABBA Friedfischangeln und kannst nur noch an Seen und Teiche denken?


Stimmt,sehr schöner Fluss.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, @Minimax! Ein sehr schönes Foto, ein und unterhaltsamer Kurzbericht, danke dafür ... ich ne das Du Deinen Johnnies ja etwas Tulip bringst!


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Herzlichen Dank, leibe Ükels, für Euren Zuspruch. Ich wünschte, ich könnte euch mal wieder etwas Neues berichten. Aber ich ich fürchte den Mutwillen meiner launischen Flussgottheit, jedesmal mach sie mir mir aufs neue klar, das zur Zeit zwischen "Franzose" und "Zielfischfänger" nur ein Wimpernschlag von ihr liegt: Das ist nicht der Zeitraum für Experimente.


----------



## Andal

William Shakespeare legte seinem Julius Cäsar die Worte in den Mund "die warmen Tage sind's, die die Natter zeugen!" - in diesem Sinne vertraue ich auf den alten Meister und warte friedlich auf die Tage, wo die wärmeren Tage mein Ükel-Herz wieder hebern.


----------



## Andal

Neues vom Angling Buddha....


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Neues vom Angling Buddha....



Oh, ob da ein physiognomischer Zusammenhang zwischen Fisch und Angler besteht? Dicke Döbel, dicker Angler... ich erinnere an John Wilson oder Thomas Kalweit. Oder El Potto. Und selbst ich habe in den letzten Monaten erfreulicherweise etwas zugenommen- vielleicht habe ich einfach noch nicht die richtige Statur für die wirklich guten FIsche? Mit meiner Insektenstatur kann ich dann ja lange auf die 50+ FIsche warten.
Weiss jemand, wie der Prof.  so gebaut ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wie der Prof. so gebaut ist?




Gazellengleich!


----------



## Tricast

Versuch doch mal in einem Prof. Kostüm und Maske ans Wasser zu gehen mit Bolo-Rute und 2er Haken. Vielleicht bringt das den ersehnten Durchbruch. 

Ich aber bin so wie es ist zufrieden mit zwei tollen Anglern. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal in einem Prof. Kostüm und Maske ans Wasser zu gehen mit Bolo-Rute und 2er Haken. Vielleicht bringt das den ersehnten Durchbruch.
> 
> Ich aber bin so wie es ist zufrieden mit zwei tollen Anglern.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Aber lieber Heinz, unser schöner Stammtisch ist doch gerammelt voll mit tollen Anglern- und ich wünsche Dir und Frau Hübner, das ihr nach dem Messestress recht bald ans Wasser kommt!

Ich dachte auch schonmal an ein Prof-Kostüm. Aber ich habe einen besseren Plan. Im März darf ich ihn für ein Döbel-Seminar besuchen. Ich werde heimlich sein ganzes Tackle ausspionieren, bis auf die letzte Bestellnummer vom winzigsten Schnurstopper, und die Vorfachlänge auf den Millimeter. Und dann werde ich das alles nachkaufen, koste es was es wolle, bis auf die Chargennummer vom Toastbrot. 
Und wenn ich dann genau das gleiche Equipment wie pröfpröf benutze, werde ich auch genauso gut fangen. So siehts mal aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ich habe einen besseren Plan. Im März darf ich ihn für ein Döbel-Seminar besuchen. Ich werde heimlich sein ganzes Tackle ausspionieren, bis auf die letzte Bestellnummer vom winzigsten Schnurstopper, und die Vorfachlänge auf den Millimeter. Und dann werde ich das alles nachkaufen, koste es was es wolle, bis auf die Chargennummer vom Toastbrot.
> Und wenn ich dann genau das gleiche Equipment wie pröfpröf benutze, werde ich auch genauso gut fangen. So siehts mal aus.




Noch besser lieber Mini.
Du darfst sogar eine meiner eingefischten Döbelruten inkl. bewährter Montage benutzen!


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Andal schrieb:


> Die an der Mosel wollen das so. Denn sonst würden sie nicht siedeln, wie sie siedeln.


Ja. Mag so sein. Ich liebe den Rhein. Bin in Remagen aufgewachsen. Und freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich ihn sehe.  Aber ein Haus direkt am Rhein könnte man mir schenken. Nein danke. Dann lieber den Westerwald mit seinem Wind. Und: Nicht weit bis zum Rhein!


----------



## Waller Michel

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Ja. Mag so sein. Ich liebe den Rhein. Bin in Remagen aufgewachsen. Und freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich ihn sehe.  Aber ein Haus direkt am Rhein könnte man mir schenken. Nein danke. Dann lieber den Westerwald mit seinem Wind. Und: Nicht weit bis zum Rhein!



Westerwald ist schön und bezahlbar !
Gaanz früher habe ich dort auch mal geangelt hieß 3 Felder Weiher oder irgendwie so ähnlich?  War auch ein Campingplatz dabei 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Westerwald ist schön und bezahlbar !



Eukalyptusbonbon!


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Westerwald ist schön und bezahlbar !
> Gaanz früher habe ich dort auch mal geangelt hieß 3 Felder Weiher oder irgendwie so ähnlich?  War auch ein Campingplatz dabei
> 
> LG Michael


Du, das weiß ich nicht. Ich bin nur zugezogene Westerwälderin. Lebe jetzt seit 17 jahren hier. Ganz nah an der Wallerstube in Obersteinebach. 
Ich habe als Kind mit meinem Vater geangelt. Am Rhein. Meinen Angelschein hab ich erst vergangen Nikolaus gemacht. Ich lerne noch.
Fürs lernen ist man nie zu alt, oder?


----------



## rolfmoeller

Nöh, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Minimax schrieb:


> Eukalyptusbonbon!


genau! eukalyptusbonbon!


----------



## Lemmy 2016

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Nöh, man lernt nie aus.


und auch wenn das für mich echt aufwendig war.. mit den wochenenddiensten, muss ich sagen: es war echt cool, am we mit dicken augen den lehrern zuzuhören. nee, echt. ich hab mich oft gequält. aber: es macht echt sinn, den leuten son bißchen theorie beizubringen. 
ausserdem gabs mittachs immer ne bockwurst im brötchen. für kleines geld. und der kaffee im fischreiverein wissen war auch gut.


----------



## Waller Michel

Letzten Sommer hatte ein Angler an einem unserer Vereinsgewässer gesessen und mit diversen Aromastoffen aus dem Lebensmittelbereich seine Maden verfeinert, unter anderem mit Himbeere - Aroma .Leider war der gute Mann nicht sonderlich gesprächig ,was ich natürlich akzeptiert hatte !
Aber gefangen hatte er viele schöne Brassen ! Jetzt hab ich seine Mittelchen gefunden. .....überlege auch mal damit zu experimentieren?


----------



## Jason

Döbelpetri an @Professor Tinca und @Minimax . Der Prof zieht die Jonnys auch unter schwierigen Bedingungen raus. Hut ab. 
Wenn ich in der Spätschicht bin, werfe ich immer mal wieder via Handy ein Blick auf den Stammtisch und es erfreut mich immer wieder, wenn ich Angelberichte mit Fotos genießen kann. Dann fange ich immer an zu träumen wie schön es jetzt wär am Wasser zu sein. Aber mein bestusster Kollege reißt mich dann immer aus meinen Träumen. Der hat nur malochen im Kopf. Ich glaube, ich werde eine Versetzung beantragen um mehr träumen zu können  .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Fürs lernen ist man nie zu alt, oder?



Absolut richtig,
liebe Lemmy. Einige der Jungs hier sind extrem gute Angler, und würden konkrete Fragen mit Kusshand begrüßen und kompetent beantworten, bitte stelle sie jederzeit, dir wird geholfen werden. Auch würden wir alle uns über tolle Gewässerberichte freuen, falls Du sie teilen möchtest- ich finde es ohnehin eine Schande, das Du immer zum Raubfischangeln gezwungen wirst, und noch niemals eine Prise des herrlich bunten Friedfischangeln nehmen durftest. Wende Dich an uns, wir können helfen. Aber, liebe Lemmy, eines sind wir nicht:
wir sind hier nicht der allgemeine AB Labertrööt wie el Potto @Kochtopf einst richtig schrieb, und dem ich unbedingt beipflichte.
Ich danke Dir für Dein Verständnis, und freue mich -wie jeder hier- Dich bald *ontopic* begrüßen zu dürfen,
herzliche Grüße.
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut richtig,
> liebe Lemmy. Einige der Jungs hier sind extrem gute Angler, und würden konkrete Fragen mit Kusshand begrüßen und kompetent beantworten, bitte stelle sie jederzeit, dir wird geholfen werden. Auch würden wir alle uns über tolle Gewässerberichte freuen, falls Du sie teilen möchtest- ich finde es ohnehin eine Schande, das Du immer zum Raubfischangeln gezwungen wirst, und noch niemals eine Prise des herrlich bunten Friedfischangeln nehmen durftest. Wende Dich an uns, wir können helfen. Aber, liebe Lemmy, eines sind wir nicht:
> wir sind nicht der allgemeine AB Labertrööt wie el Potto @Kochtopf einst richtig schrieb, und dem ich unbedingt beipflichte.
> Ich danke Dir für Dein Verständnis, und freue mich -wie jeder hier- Dich bald ontopic begrüßen zu dürfen,
> herzliche Grüße.
> Minimax


Genau, und eine Dame ist am Stammtisch natürlich auch herzlich Willkommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau, und eine Dame ist am Stammtisch natürlich auch herzlich Willkommen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Dafür habt ihr Grobiane und Rüpel mich aber nicht sehr damenhaft behandelt in letzter Zeit. Ich bin schliesslich eine Lady. Sniff, sniff.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Dafür habt ihr Grobiane und Rüpel mich aber nicht sehr damenhaft behandelt. Ich bin schliesslich eine Lady. Sniff, sniff.


iß nen Snikkers.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Dafür habt ihr Grobiane und Rüpel mich aber nicht sehr damenhaft behandelt in letzter Zeit. Ich bin schliesslich eine Lady. Sniff, sniff.


Das stimmt nicht. Du bist ein Mann, wie es im Buche steht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Du bist ein Mann, wie es im Buche steht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Oder anders gesagt: Du bist so stark wie eine Buche.


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ In deinem Avatar ist neuerdings eine wunderschöne Schleie zu sehen. Hast du die vor kurzem gefangen?
Sehr schönes Bild.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Du bist ein Mann, wie es im Buche steht.



Das möchte ich aber bitte nicht sein, mein lieber Freund. Die Bücher sind voll von schrecklichen Männern. Schätze, das beste wird sein, wir handeln gut, gerecht und liebenswürdig, und dann stehen irgendwann die richtigen Menschen in den Büchern. ob mit kleinem Anhängsel oder kleinem Mysterium.


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 kurze Zwischenfrage, weißt du welcher Zeitraum Shakespeare 2602 hatte. 
Und die Schleie ist vom 30. 07.2017 aber das besondere war ich habe sie im Fopu gefangen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tschuldigung, du bist ja auf der Arbeit. Habe ich nicht mehr dran gedacht.


----------



## Jason

Im  Forellenpuff ne Schleie gefangen? Die ist wohl fremd gegangen. Die 2602 war eine Kapselrolle. Richtig?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, du bist ja auf der Arbeit. Habe ich nicht mehr dran gedacht.


Nein, Spätschicht geht bis 22:00Uhr. Bin zu Hause und trinke Bier in meinem Angelzimmer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, ist ne Kapsel.

Und bei uns im Fopu ist alles drin, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen, Karpfen, Graser, Schleien, Hecht, Barsch und dann die eingesetzten Forellen, Saiblinge ecetera. Und so einen Saiblinge, der da schon 2 Jahre drin lebt wieder dran zu kriegen, das ist nicht einfach. Und die Freien werden kaum be fischt, die erreichen da stattliche Größen. HECHT 130 Barsch ueber 50,


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, ist ne Kapsel.
> 
> Und bei uns im Fopu ist alles drin, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen, Karpfen, Graser, Schleien, Hecht, Barsch und dann die eingesetzten Forellen, Saiblinge ecetera. Und so einen Saiblinge, der da schon 2 Jahre drin lebt wieder dran zu kriegen, das ist nicht einfach. Und die Freien werden kaum be fischt, die erreichen da stattliche Größen. HECHT 130 Barsch ueber 50,



Genau so mache ich das am Forellensee auch gerne ! Einfach auf alles andere fischen  da hab ich mich schon oft gewundert was daaaa drin war !
Halt auch oft schöne Friedfische usw .

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, ist ne Kapsel.


Eine 2601 habe ich sogar in meiner Vitrine liegen. Werde meine Kataloge durchforsten und melde mich. Was glaubst du? 60er oder 70er Jahre.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, wenn ich meine 4 Forellen habe dann werden Weissfische gestippt als Koederfisch und die andere Rute auf Karpfen und Co.ausgelegt.

Zur Rolle ich meine die war lange im Programm, so ab Mitte 60 evtl.


----------



## Waller Michel

70er


----------



## Hecht100+

Aber wisst ihr, das beste ist, wenn so ein 10 kg Karpfen dann einen Vollrun in Richtung der Forellen Angler macht, wie schnell die werden. Vor allen heutzutage in Zeiten von Ultraleicht, da ist eine 0,35 m Schnur tötlich.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber wisst ihr, das beste ist, wenn so ein 10 kg Karpfen dann einen Vollrun in Richtung der Forellen Angler macht, wie schnell die werden. Vor allen heutzutage in Zeiten von Ultraleicht, da ist eine 0,35 m Schnur tötlich.



Und noch blöder gucken die .....wenn ich mit den Rotpunktdöbeln C&R betreibe  ,ich meine natürlich wenn die mir wieder ins Wasser fallen........ gerade die Geier die den Sack nicht voll genug bekommen 

LG


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax und @Professor Tinca auch ein herzliches Petri!

@geomas: Sehr bitter mit deiner fast noch neuen Bombrute. Hier im Ükel setzt ja langsam das große Rutensterben ein - vielleicht sollte ich mit Neuanschaffungen erstmal eine Weile warten. 




Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist die Crux dieser Flüsschen, Bestimmungen hin oder her. Wenn man sie beangeln möchte, kann es nur in der kälteren Jahreszeit sein. Sonst greifen Drei schreckliche Flüche:
> -Schilf und Röhricht bilden in unserem Gelände sumpfige, oft bis 30 Schritt breite Zonen, es unmöglch machen, sich dem Gewässer zu nähern und ein behagliches Ansitz-Nestchen (Tschilp,tschilp, zwitscher) zu bauen.
> -Die im Winter munteren und mitunter reissenden Bächlein verwandeln sich in der Vegetationsperiode in eine Art Salat mit viel dünnem Dressing. Alles ausser Oberlfächenköder (Trockenfussel, Kruste oder Tütenpopcorn) ist nicht sinnvoll einsetzbar.
> -Die Gewässer sind so flach, das selbst wenn man einen freien Abschnitt findet, man dann die Posenmontage finden muss, die in 30-5ßcm arbeiten kann. Im Kraut. Ohne Strömung.
> Hier wären in der schönen Jahreszeit, denke ich, nur angezeigt: Freie Leine, minimales Link Ledger (also die ganze Peche au toc Geschichte von Andal) oder eben trockene/nasse Fliege, selbst Goldkopfnymphen bringen eine reiche Krauternte ein.



In vielen Fällen hast du da natürlich Recht, aber es gibt da auch Ausnahmen. Während der größte unserer Vereinsbäche im Sommer komplett zugewuchert ist, bildet sich im etwas kleineren Bach jedes Jahr (selbst in den letzten beiden trockenen Jahren) eine nahezu durchgängige, komfortable Rinne, die innerhalb des Krautes dahin mäandert. Die ist nicht groß, aber breit, tief und frei genug, um da problemlos drin zu Fischen und in normalen Jahren ist auch locker genug Strömung vorhanden. Außerdem ist das Wasser in den Bereichen überall gleich tief, die Monotonie des begradigten Bachbettes macht es hier möglich. 

Aber wie @Andal schon eingrenzte: Natürlich muss gewährleistet sein, dass man den Fisch auch landen kann. Bei mir wäre das kein Problem und im schlimmsten Fall muss ich eben in den nicht so tiefen Bach steigen- Ich hoffe auf ein paar schöne Döbel und Hasel in dieser Rinne dieses Jahr.




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nachdem mich die Khoga Match Fighter (ist 3teilig und nicht wie im Katalog angegeben 2teilig..) so begeistert hat, habe ich soeben, mir ists etwas langweilig, diese hier bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Viper Match günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Viper Match günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und diese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Viper Laketrout günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Viper Laketrout günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Match in 390cm und die Trout in 50gr.



Ich würd mich freuen, wenn du mal von der Viper berichtest, sobald du sie ausprobiert hast. Ich wollte mich auf der Stippermesse nach Matchruten umsehen, hatte bei der Vorab-Recherche auch die Kogha Viper entdeckt und musste daran denken, wie begeistert du überraschenderweise von der Match Fighter warst. Daher ist die Viper jetzt eine von vielen möglichen Kandidatinnen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich werd morgen mal einen See aufsuchen, an dem ich erst einmal und leider recht Erfolglos geangelt habe. Feedern wird angesagt sein, vielleicht das erste mal mit LB, mal schauen. Vorher mache ich ggf, noch einen kurzen Abstecher zum Bach, zwei Stellen auf Döbel antesten.

Am Sonntag kommt ein großes Sturmtief auf uns zu, also geht besser alle nochmal am Wochenende los, sofern ihr Gelegenheit dazu habt.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri, etwas verspätet, noch in Richtung @Professor Tinca  - ne beeindruckende Döbel-Strecke hast Du wieder aus dem Kraut geleiert!

@rustaweli - schade, daß es bei Dir nicht geklappt hat.

@Tobias85  - viel Erfolg an Bach und See!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - viel Erfolg an Fluß und See!
> Das wünsche ich die ebenso. Gute Nacht. Schlaft gut.
> 
> Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Da werde ich die Tage doch lieber zum Spazierstock, denn zur Angelrute greifen. 4 m über normal sind dann doch viel und es ist viel Holz unterwegs...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kenne auch Leute die mit Ölkuchen auf Karpfen gehen, ich persönlich noch nie !
> Allerdings hab ich gesagt bekommen, richtig hart so wie @Andal schon schrieb und wäre in den Sommermonaten ein sehr guter Köder .......also wohl wenn das Wasser recht warm ist!
> LG Michael



Das wäre ne Option fürs Netz und Haar, wenn ich nicht  schon die neuen Kugeln von letztdem Jahr nochmal richtig Testen müsste würde ich dieses neue Projekt angehen.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das wäre ne Option fürs Netz und Haar, wenn ich nicht  schon die neuen Kugeln von letztdem Jahr nochmal richtig Testen müsste würde ich dieses neue Projekt angehen.


Wenn du dieses Vorhaben wirklich umsetzen willst, dann mach die Hakenköder nicht zu groß. 14 mm "Bolzen" reichen vollkommen und zertrümmere die Partikel richtig fein. Das Zeug ist wirklich hart! Funktionieren tut das Experiment Presskuchen auf alle Fälle auf Karpfen, Schleien und sehenswerte Klodeckel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männer!
Und Frauen!
Und was auch immer!
Es sind ja sogar Hunde unter uns..
Hier sagt der Pegel 749cm ... angenehm sind 250-280cm ... 
Auf Andals Strecke dürfte jetzt nicht mehr viel gehen.. . Oder doch?
Bei uns gibt es noch Gelegenheiten, aber es wird schwieriger; wenn ich nicht in den Hafen will, und das will ich ganz sicher nicht, bleiben mir zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder relativ leicht, oder ich nehme die 400gr Picker...
Oder 10gr Pose, aber da fehlt es doch an Kraft, wenn sich mal ein stück Baum in der Schnur verfängt.
Leicht bedeutet 30gr 3m vom Ufer..
Hach - immer diese Qual der Wahl.., ich lass das einfach meine Frau entscheiden.. .


----------



## Andal

Ich probiere es gleich nicht. Da wo ich jetzt ein paar versprengte Fischlein vermute, steht noch der "Wald" von Pappelschößlingen aus den letzten zwei Jahren. Auf Hänger und Abrisse in Serie habe ich nun wirklich keinen Bock. 350 cm - dann geht es wieder. Dann kommt man wieder an das originale Ufer und kann um die Fallen herumfischen. Pressiert auch nix - der Rhein fließt mir nicht davon.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Das möchte ich aber bitte nicht sein, mein lieber Freund. Die Bücher sind voll von schrecklichen Männern. Schätze, das beste wird sein, wir handeln gut, gerecht und liebenswürdig, und dann stehen irgendwann die richtigen Menschen in den Büchern. ob mit kleinem Anhängsel oder kleinem Mysterium.



Auf den Spruch: Das ist ja ein Wetter um Helden zu zeugen bekam ich die Antwort: Ach, Helden und Märtyrer hatten wir schon genug.
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Es wird wohl das Beste sein wir richten uns nach dem was Minimax gesagt hat: Wir handeln gut, gerecht und liebenswürdig.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> Und Frauen!
> Und was auch immer!
> Es sind ja sogar Hunde unter uns..
> Hier sagt der Pegel 749cm ... angenehm sind 250-280cm ...
> Auf Andals Strecke dürfte jetzt nicht mehr viel gehen.. . Oder doch?
> Bei uns gibt es noch Gelegenheiten, aber es wird schwieriger; wenn ich nicht in den Hafen will, und das will ich ganz sicher nicht, bleiben mir zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder relativ leicht, oder ich nehme die 400gr Picker...
> Oder 10gr Pose, aber da fehlt es doch an Kraft, wenn sich mal ein stück Baum in der Schnur verfängt.
> Leicht bedeutet 30gr 3m vom Ufer..
> Hach - immer diese Qual der Wahl.., ich lass das einfach meine Frau entscheiden.. .


Ist doch egal wie man nix fängt


----------



## Tricast

Genau, und deshalb will Frau Hübner mit mir auch morgen angeln gehen. Ist doch egal wie man nichts fängt!!! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Na dann viel Spaß morgen Heinz, schön, dass du endlich wieder ans Wasser kannst!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Tricast 
Wünsche dir auch Petri und viel Spaß am Wasser! 
Morgen der Tag soll auch hier vom Wetter einigermaßen erträglich werden! Ab Sonntag ist wieder Regen Regen und nochmal Regen angesagt! 

@Andal 
Sehe ich auch so wie Du ! Wenn es im Rhein mal zu stark ist mit dem Hochwasser, ist meist zuviel und zu schweres Treibgut in der Strömung!  Das kommt nicht selten teuer ,da man alle 10 Minuten einen Abriss hat !
Müsste man schon eine Stelle finden wo nichts angetrieben werden kann! Nur die Fische wissen davon meist nix 

@Minimax 
Bin ich auch ganz deiner Meinung!  Der Ükel muss ein Fachthread bleiben und kein allgemeiner Laberthread werden! 
Natürlich werden, und ich denke sollten die Stammbesetzung auch immer mal etwas weiter ausholen in den Themen?  Das macht den Inhalt persönlicher und man kann den Menschen dahinter besser einschätzen!  Aber das besondere hier ist, nach meiner Meinung!  Das der Thread inhaltlich hochwertig ist! 


LG Michael


----------



## Andal

...außerdem ist es heute saukalt, raureifig, neblig und trüb. Recht schön anzuschauen, aber eher weniger zum verweilen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...außerdem ist es heute saukalt, raureifig, neblig und trüb. Recht schön anzuschauen, aber eher weniger zum verweilen.



Ja der Rhein ist nicht nur zum Angeln was besonderes ! Gerade die vielen Gesichter des Rheins und die ständig sich änderten Verhältnisse sind schon sehr speziell und machen ihn in anglerrischer Hinsicht zu keinem einfachen Gewässer. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Eben. Wenn es nicht will, dann fischen wir halt mit dem Auge.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Bin ich auch ganz deiner Meinung!  Der Ükel muss ein Fachthread bleiben und kein allgemeiner Laberthread werden!
> Natürlich werden, und ich denke sollten die Stammbesetzung auch immer mal etwas weiter ausholen in den Themen?  Das macht den Inhalt persönlicher und man kann den Menschen dahinter besser einschätzen!  Aber das besondere hier ist, nach meiner Meinung!  Das der Thread inhaltlich hochwertig ist!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob eine Diskussion im Ükel abseitiges streift oder ein Regular mal einen nicht lupenreinen Friedfisch postet oder ob jede/r gelangweilte Nutzer im Board meint, hier seine diarrhoe loszuwerden zu müssen.
Wie man an mir sieht muss man ja nichtmal inhaltlich oder fachlich was nennenswertes beitragen, aber man sollte doch zumindest gerne auf Friedfische angeln und elementaren Anstand besitzen


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob eine Diskussion im Ükel abseitiges streift oder ein Regular mal einen nicht lupenreinen Friedfisch postet oder ob jede/r gelangweilte Nutzer im Board meint, hier seine diarrhoe loszuwerden zu müssen.
> Wie man an mir sieht muss man ja nichtmal inhaltlich oder fachlich was nennenswertes beitragen, aber man sollte doch zumindest gerne auf Friedfische angeln und elementaren Anstand besitzen



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!
Wobei inklusive Dir ! Es hier sehr viele gute Angler gibt! Die auch wirklich hochwertiges mitzuteilen haben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bin ich auch ganz deiner Meinung!


Es ist ja nun gut. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, das der Thread am schönsten ist, wenn man *in* ihm schreibt, und nicht wenn man *über* ihn schreibt. Ab und an ist es inzwischen leider notwendig, Hinweise für neue Gäste zu platzieren, aber das sind eigentlich Unfälle, denn: Ein wichtiger Teil der Ükelkultur der Alteingesessenen, lieber Walli, wenn es so etwas gibt, ist es glaube ich zumindest,  nicht was man sagt, sondern was man nicht sagt.  Oder einfach mal garnichts sagt,  old chap, get me right, no harm done,, stiff upper lip, etc. etc. Keep calm and ükel on.

Verlassen wir dieses Minenfeld: Ich höre schon viele Ükels mit den Hufen scharren, und an diesem trüben Wochenende haben wir eine Spitzenaktion mit dem H&H Team aus Hoope, Tobsen heckt irgendwas aus, und ich wette, da werden noch einige andere von uns ans Ufer pilgern. Ükel am Wochenende ist wie die Radiobundesligakonferenz, nur in interessant und spannend,

ein kräftiges Petri Allen dIe ans Wasser kommen- vergesst mir die Temperaturmessungen nicht,
herzlich,
Euer
Mini


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Verlassen wir dieses Minenfeld: Ich höre schon viele Ükels mit den Hufen scharren, und an diesem trüben Wochenende haben wir eine Aktion mit dem H&H Spitzenteam aus Hoope, Tobsen heckt irgendwas aus,................ Ükel am Wochenende ist wie die Radiobundesligakonferenz, nur in interessant und spannend,



Ja auf die Berichte freue ich mich auch immer ganz besonders. Mal sehen was da wieder alles gefangen wird am WE.

Btw: Unükelige Beiträge überlese ich einfach(don't feed....) und gut isses.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn ich morgen als Schneider vom Wasser gehe habe ich die Schuldigen schon ausgemacht. Es sind Minimax und der Prof. Morgen will ich nämlich mit der wunderschönen Pose von Mini angeln und ans Ende kommt mein größter Haken ala Professor Tinca. Drückt den beiden die Daumen, die Rache wird beim Schneidern fürchterlich sein. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen als Schneider vom Wasser gehe habe ich die Schuldigen schon ausgemacht. Es sind Minimax und der Prof. Morgen will ich nämlich mit der wunderschönen Pose von Mini angeln und ans Ende kommt mein größter Haken ala Professor Tinca. Drückt den beiden die Daumen, die Rache wird beim Schneidern fürchterlich sein.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
> Heinz



Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt morgen endlich mal wieder einen Wurm zu baden. ......jetzt hab ich was von Orkan Warnung für Niedersachsen gelesen. ......hmmmm


----------



## rhinefisher

Stillwasser
Fließwasser
HOCHWASSER...


----------



## rhinefisher

Das war aber bestimmt kein Coarse Angler - wir machen soetwas nicht...








						Angler attackiert Fischereiaufseher mit Axt
					

Newsmeldung  Ein Angler aus dem Kreis Kelheim soll einen Fischerei-Aufseher mit einer Axt attackiert haben und steht deshalb nun vor Gericht.     Versuchter Mord, Körperverletzung, Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte: All diese Punkte werden einem Lageristen aus dem Kreis Kelheim vorgeworfen . Nach...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt morgen endlich mal wieder einen Wurm zu baden. ......jetzt hab ich was von Orkan Warnung für Niedersachsen gelesen. ......hmmmm



Erst ab Montag, morgen ist alles noch gut.


----------



## Minimax

Mal ne Frage an die Anrheiner unter uns. 
Es ist ja Wahnsinn, was Euer Strom so in der Flutperiode treibt. Ich als Kleingewässermücke finde ja schon die Vorstellung dort zu fischen,
wenn er zahm und brav ist beängstigend. Jedenfalls; Wie seht es denn bei Euch aus mit Ausweichgewässern? 
Da müsste es doch zahlreiche Tümpel, Teiche, Seen sowie Bäche, Flüsse oder Kanäle geben- oder irre ich mich, ich kenne ja die Verhältnisse 
nicht?
Oder geht Eure Liebe zu dem mächtigen Strom so weit, dass all Die Pfützchen  nichts für Euch sind? 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Den mächtigen Strom kann man für nen äußerst schmalen Taler beangeln, viele die ich dort kenne sind deswegen in keinem Verein


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das war aber bestimmt kein Coarse Angler - wir machen soetwas nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angler attackiert Fischereiaufseher mit Axt
> 
> 
> Newsmeldung  Ein Angler aus dem Kreis Kelheim soll einen Fischerei-Aufseher mit einer Axt attackiert haben und steht deshalb nun vor Gericht.     Versuchter Mord, Körperverletzung, Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte: All diese Punkte werden einem Lageristen aus dem Kreis Kelheim vorgeworfen . Nach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


Stimmt, ich würde maximal ein Beil nehmen


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier gibt es nur sehr wenig - die Baggerseen sind ja alle irgendwie "privat", alle Teiche und Tümpel ebenfalls (oder verfüllt..), kleinere Flüsse und Bäche gibt es ne Hand voll, die sind aber ebenfalls privat oder leer..
Berlin ist anders - da fährste raus und bist nach ner Stunde auch wirklich "draussen".
Hier kann man nirgends hin - überall millionen von Menschen und nur wenig Wasser.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich würde maximal ein Beil nehmen



Komisch... dass ich sofort an dich gedacht habe....


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Komisch... dass ich sofort an dich gedacht habe....


Denkst du oft an mich?


----------



## Waller Michel

*Axt , Beil .......
Männer ihr seit sehr filigran bei der Behandlung der Döbel *


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> *Axt , Beil .......
> Männer ihr seit sehr filigran bei der Behandlung der Döbel *



Falscher Thread  und das darüber auch. Aber es ist halt Freitach!


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Falscher Thread  und das darüber auch.


Dachte ich zuvor ja auch


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dachte ich zuvor ja auch



Ja, es ist alles nicht so leicht, jetzt bin ich auch nicht mehr so sicher obs wirklich der falsche Thread war.  Na, wir wursteln uns hier so Durch.  


EDIT_ Wir ,üssen halt alle viel mehr angeln oder Tackle begrabbeln, dann könnwa davon berichten.


----------



## geomas

Ab Sonntag soll es hier erst tüchtig Wind und dann kräftig Regen geben - vielleicht klappts morgen noch mit nem Ansitz.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt morgen endlich mal wieder einen Wurm zu baden. ......jetzt hab ich was von Orkan Warnung für Niedersachsen gelesen. ......hmmmm


Der Herr Orkan kommt in der Nacht zum Montag über uns! Morgen sollte das Wetter noch einigermaßen passabel sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Denkst du oft an mich?



Viel zu selten....


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Anrheiner unter uns.
> Es ist ja Wahnsinn, was Euer Strom so in der Flutperiode treibt. Ich als Kleingewässermücke finde ja schon die Vorstellung dort zu fischen,
> wenn er zahm und brav ist beängstigend. Jedenfalls; Wie seht es denn bei Euch aus mit Ausweichgewässern?
> Da müsste es doch zahlreiche Tümpel, Teiche, Seen sowie Bäche, Flüsse oder Kanäle geben- oder irre ich mich, ich kenne ja die Verhältnisse
> nicht?
> Oder geht Eure Liebe zu dem mächtigen Strom so weit, dass all Die Pfützchen  nichts für Euch sind?
> Hg
> Minimax


Ich glaube, Du machst Dir aber auch ein bisschen eine falsche Vorstellung vom Fischen am Rhein. Letztlich befischt man nur den Uferbereich, der Rest ist Panorama. Meinen einzigen vernünftigen Rheindöbel z.B. hab ich im Winter auf der stromabgewandten Seite einer Buhne auf etwa 5m Entfernung im Flachwasser gefangen.

Man kann sicher sehr erfolgreich, vermutlich sogar erfolgreicher, mit Krallenfutterkörben und entsprechendem Material auf große Distanz an der Strömungskante feedern, man muss es aber nicht. 

In der warmen Jahreszeit von April bis September lassen sich Barben auch an den flachen, buhnenlosen Kiesgleitufern relativ fein mit Matchrute, 0.18er und einem vorsichtig auf etwa 25m herausgeschlenztem 20g-Blei befischen. Irgendwo zwischen 15 und 25m befindet sich i.d.R. eine Rinne, in der das Blei liegenbleibt und durch die die Barben den Strom hinauf patrouillieren.

Wichtig dabei ist, sich richtig zu positionieren. Das Wasser ist dort mit 0,5-1,5m sehr flach, was Barben aber nicht weiter stört. Der Kies ist ständig in Bewegung. Wie man hier am rechten Ufer sieht, bilden sich durch die Strömung auch an den buhnenlosen Strecken in regelmäßigen Abständen 'Nasen'. Von so einem Spot lässt sich auch passabel trotten, jedenfalls wenn der Schiffsverkehr mitspielt. Die besseren Fische fängt man aber mit der Grundmontage.

Im Winter und bei Hochwasser macht es imho keinen Sinn den Hauptstrom zu befischen. In meiner Hood gab es als Ausweichgewässer nebst Yachthafen einen Altarm, in dem sich bei Hochwasser alles was bewegungsscheu ist (beschuppt und unbeschuppt) versammelt und praktischweise bei fallendem Wasser eingeschlossen zurückbleibt - also natürlicher Besatz. Fallendes Wasser am Rhein bedeutet übrigens immer eine einmalige Schlammschlacht - muss man mal erlebt haben. 

Ohne jetzt das Kuhwiesenwallerthema aufleben lassen zu wollen: Wenn das Wasser hoch genug steht um über den Sommerdeich zu schwappen, also ab etwa 8m, lassen sich auch die (gestrüpplosen) Wiesen befischen. Bei fallendem Wasser bleibt eine Menge Fisch in den Senken zurück, der sich über ein Shuttle zurück in den Hauptsrom freut. Übrigens auch eine prima Gelegenheit, um als Angler Punkte bei den zahlreichen Spaziergängern zu sammeln.

An diesen Kleinflüsschen fehlt mir immer ein bisschen der Nervenkitzel, vom nächsten Schubverband mitgenommen zu werden.^^


----------



## rhinefisher

Perfekt beschrieben..... sehr schöner Beitrag...
Das sollte jeder, der erstmalig am Rhein angeln möchte, genau lesen..!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Trotta: Toller Beitrag über die Herausforderungen der Rheinangelei. Danke dafür!


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist alles richtig aber es gibt am Rhein noch viel mehr! 
Der Rhein ist sehr lang und auch die Breite wechselt von stellenweise mehreren Kilometern Breite bis teilweise nur ein paar 100 Metern  ( Loreley ) mit sehr unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten und Verhältnissen, die sich wiederum in ein paar Tagen ändern können. 
Der Rhein im Oberlauf ist wieder etwas ganz anderes als der Mittelrhein und der wiederum komplett was anderes wie Niederrhein oder gar das Delta .
Der Rhein ist ein Strom in den viele große Flüsse fließen und die Verhältnisse schlagartig ändern können. 
Er beherbergt eine Vielzahl von Fischen wovon viele Angler aber nur einen Bruchteil davon zu Gesicht bekommen! 
Das liegt oft daran, wenn ein Angler endlich eine Stelle gefunden hat ,wo sich die ein oder andere Sorte fangen lässt, hat er oft keine Lust ewig nach einer anderen Stelle zu suchen wo er wieder andere Fische fangen kann. 
Der Rhein bietet unzählige teilweise sehr große Häfen, Zuflüsse, Inseln ,Buhnen ,Nebenarme ,Schiffartsrinnen ,tote Arme,Kanalähnliche Stellen, Untiefen und Tiefen .....und vieles vieles mehr! Auf jede Situation muss man sich oft komplett neu einstellen und die Methode anpassen ,das betrifft das Tackel als wie auch die Köder !
Das Nahrungsangebot im Rhein ist reichlich und oft wechselnd ...dementsprechend kann man eine Woche zB. Mit Maden sehr gut fangen die Woche darauf dafür gar nicht! 
Der Rhein ist aber auch eine sehr gute Schule, wer ein paar Jahre erfolgreich am Rhein in verschiedenen Regionen und Stellen gefischt hat, wird sich schnell an fast allen europäischen Flüssen zurecht finden. 
Trotzdem nur keine Angst vor dem Rhein! 
Er kann auch sehr gnädig sein und ganz besondere Sternstunden bescheren! 
Voraussetzung ist das der Angler flexibel und lernwillig ist! 
Das ist nur ein ganz kleiner Auschnitt von dem ,was man über den Rhein schreiben könnte! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Silstarmatche ist gerade aus der Werkstatt des @Professor Tinca  zurück gekehrt - Freunde! Mit dem Prof scheinen wir einen Universalgelehrten unter uns zu haben. Er hat sie wirklich gerettet, der Bruch ist nicht mehr zu sehen, man sieht nur eine minimale Verdickung, der Längenverlust dürfte minimalst sein und Gebinde samt Lackierung sehen aus wie original - vielen vielen Dank lieber Pröfpröf! Du hast einem Kochtopf sehr glücklich gemacht


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Silstarmatche ist gerade aus der Werkstatt des @Professor Tinca  zurück gekehrt - Freunde! Mit dem Prof scheinen wir einen Universalgelehrten unter uns zu haben. Er hat sie wirklich gerettet, der Bruch ist nicht mehr zu sehen, man sieht nur eine minimale Verdickung, der Längenverlust dürfte minimalst sein und Gebinde samt Lackierung sehen aus wie original - vielen vielen Dank lieber Pröfpröf! Du hast einem Kochtopf sehr glücklich gemacht


Das freut mich sehr für Dich! 
Mir haben die Ruten vom Prof auch seeehr gefallen die Er hier gepostet hat! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Silstarmatche ist gerade aus der Werkstatt des @Professor Tinca  zurück gekehrt - Freunde! Mit dem Prof scheinen wir einen Universalgelehrten unter uns zu haben. Er hat sie wirklich gerettet, der Bruch ist nicht mehr zu sehen, man sieht nur eine minimale Verdickung, der Längenverlust dürfte minimalst sein und Gebinde samt Lackierung sehen aus wie original - vielen vielen Dank lieber Pröfpröf! Du hast einem Kochtopf sehr glücklich gemacht




Das freut mich.
Das Teil ist genau so lang wie vorher. 
Es fehlt ja nix.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier noch zwei Nahaufnahmen....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Nahaufnahmen....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338143
> Anhang anzeigen 338144


Die wollte ich raussuchen wenn das Kind im Bett ist, danke fürs Arbeit abnehmen  Heute schläft sie im Schlafzimmer, also die Rute


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Nahaufnahmen....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338143
> Anhang anzeigen 338144


Das ist richtig gut geworden!


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf Schön das Du Deine Rute zurück hast, jetzt ist sie mit noch mehr Mana aufgeladen. Toll, wie @Professor Tinca sie in WIndeseile repariert hat, meisterhaft! Magst Du kurz erklären, wie Du vorgegangen bist?

@Trotta @Waller Michel vielen Dank für Eure ausführlichen Rheinbeschreibungen


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Anrheiner unter uns.
> Es ist ja Wahnsinn, was Euer Strom so in der Flutperiode treibt. Ich als Kleingewässermücke finde ja schon die Vorstellung dort zu fischen,
> wenn er zahm und brav ist beängstigend. Jedenfalls; Wie seht es denn bei Euch aus mit Ausweichgewässern?
> Da müsste es doch zahlreiche Tümpel, Teiche, Seen sowie Bäche, Flüsse oder Kanäle geben- oder irre ich mich, ich kenne ja die Verhältnisse
> nicht?
> Oder geht Eure Liebe zu dem mächtigen Strom so weit, dass all Die Pfützchen  nichts für Euch sind?
> Hg
> Minimax


Hier am obersten Mittelrhein gibt es genau gar keine wirklichen Alternativen zum Rhein. Sieg, Ahr und Lahn wären zwar noch da, würden dann aber Mitgliedschaften in Vereinen notwendig machen, wollte man sie anständig befischen wollen. Früher war ich ichan der Ahr in einem Verein. Da gabs dann genau einen einzigen Angelplatz, den man einigermaßen sinnvoll hätte beangeln können. Der Rest nur flaches Gerinne.

Auch ist "am Rhein" auch so eine Sache. wo am Rhein? Hier ist quasi das allerletzte Stück vom Mittelrhein, zumindest vom Ansehen her. Denn der Mittelrhein endet offiziell in Koblenz am Deutschen Eck, da wo die Rosel in den Main scheisst... äh die Mosel in den Rhein fließt. Bei mir fließt demnach schon der Niederrhein, auch wenn es anders aussieht. Und Buhnen, die dann jeden Hinz & Kunz anziehen, wie der Rossbollen die Fliegen, haben wir zum Glück keine!


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Den mächtigen Strom kann man für nen äußerst schmalen Taler beangeln, viele die ich dort kenne sind deswegen in keinem Verein


Jo... für zweiundzwanzigeureoäppelstückchen - die Rentnerjahreskarte.


----------



## Tricast

Mine geliebte Silstar Match sieht ja wieder wie alt aus. TOP Arbeit lieber Prof. und vielleicht passt ja Kochtopf jetzt besser auf das gute Stück auf. Ich wünsche ihm jedenfalls noch viele schöne Stunden damit am Wasser.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Orkan kommt tatsächlich erst am Sonntag, also liebe Rotaugen zieht euch warm an der Micha hat Maden geholt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Waller Michel , ich wünsche Dir spannende Stunden am Wasser! Und @Tricast: Auch Euch begleiten meine besten Wünsche ans Wasser. Ich bin in drei Stunden auch wieder daheim, dann ne Mütze voll Schlaf und auf ans Wasser! Ferdi hat schon alles zusammengepackt hat er mir vorhin am Telefon zugebellt!!!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @Waller Michel , ich wünsche Dir spannende Stunden am Wasser! Und @Tricast: Auch Euch begleiten meine besten Wünsche ans Wasser. Ich bin in drei Stunden auch wieder daheim, dann ne Mütze voll Schlaf und auf ans Wasser! Ferdi hat schon alles zusammengepackt hat er mir vorhin am Telefon zugebellt!!!


Vielen lieben Dank und Dir morgen auch ein Petri !
Ich bin morgen auch mit kleinem Gepäck unterwegs. ....einfach mal paar Stunden an einen See nicht weit von Braunschweig.....
Unsere Hunde sind natürlich auch dabei, wenn die kleine auch mit Mantel. ...sonst zittert die so laut das die Fische wegschwimmen 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo die werten Kollegen ( wenn ich so anfange habe ich was auf der Seele ), ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Bedienungsanleitung für eine Abumatik 220, oder einer Erklärung über diese Rolle.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo die werten Kollegen ( wenn ich so anfange habe ich was auf der Seele ), ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Bedienungsanleitung für eine Abumatik 220, oder einer Erklärung über diese Rolle.


Ich persönlich habe da leider nix und auch nur begrenzt Ahnung von dieser Kapselrolle !
Aber Google spuckt bisschen was aus wenn man " Abumatik 220 Manual " eingibt?  Wenn hier keiner was drüber hat ,vielleicht findest du da ja die ein oder andere Info ????

LG


----------



## Trotta

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist alles richtig aber es gibt am Rhein noch viel mehr!
> Der Rhein ist sehr lang und auch die Breite wechselt von stellenweise mehreren Kilometern Breite bis teilweise nur ein paar 100 Metern  ( Loreley ) mit sehr unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten und Verhältnissen, die sich wiederum in ein paar Tagen ändern können.
> Der Rhein im Oberlauf ist wieder etwas ganz anderes als der Mittelrhein und der wiederum komplett was anderes wie Niederrhein oder gar das Delta .
> Der Rhein ist ein Strom in den viele große Flüsse fließen und die Verhältnisse schlagartig ändern können.
> Er beherbergt eine Vielzahl von Fischen wovon viele Angler aber nur einen Bruchteil davon zu Gesicht bekommen!
> Das liegt oft daran, wenn ein Angler endlich eine Stelle gefunden hat ,wo sich die ein oder andere Sorte fangen lässt, hat er oft keine Lust ewig nach einer anderen Stelle zu suchen wo er wieder andere Fische fangen kann.
> Der Rhein bietet unzählige teilweise sehr große Häfen, Zuflüsse, Inseln ,Buhnen ,Nebenarme ,Schiffartsrinnen ,tote Arme,Kanalähnliche Stellen, Untiefen und Tiefen .....und vieles vieles mehr! Auf jede Situation muss man sich oft komplett neu einstellen und die Methode anpassen ,das betrifft das Tackel als wie auch die Köder !
> Das Nahrungsangebot im Rhein ist reichlich und oft wechselnd ...dementsprechend kann man eine Woche zB. Mit Maden sehr gut fangen die Woche darauf dafür gar nicht!
> Der Rhein ist aber auch eine sehr gute Schule, wer ein paar Jahre erfolgreich am Rhein in verschiedenen Regionen und Stellen gefischt hat, wird sich schnell an fast allen europäischen Flüssen zurecht finden.
> Trotzdem nur keine Angst vor dem Rhein!
> Er kann auch sehr gnädig sein und ganz besondere Sternstunden bescheren!
> Voraussetzung ist das der Angler flexibel und lernwillig ist!
> Das ist nur ein ganz kleiner Auschnitt von dem ,was man über den Rhein schreiben könnte!
> 
> LG Michael


Das ist natürlich auch absolut richtig, aber ich bin auch gar nicht angetreten, um ein Standardwerk über das Angeln am Rhein von der Quelle bis zur Mündung zu verfassen, ich wollte einfach nur beschreiben, was mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat und hab dabei ganz viel ausgelassen - z.B. das Fangen von Regenbogendöbeln an den Grundwassereinleitungen beim Ubahnbau in den Achtzigern. Das mit dem Buch überlasse ich lieber einem, der überall schon mal geangelt hat.


----------



## Waller Michel

Trotta schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch absolut richtig, aber ich bin auch gar nicht angetreten, um ein Standardwerk über das Angeln am Rhein von der Quelle bis zur Mündung zu verfassen, ich wollte einfach nur beschreiben, was mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat und hab dabei ganz viel ausgelassen - z.B. das Fangen von Regenbogendöbeln an den Grundwassereinleitungen beim Ubahnbau in den Achtzigern. Das mit dem Buch überlasse ich lieber einem, der überall schon mal geangelt hat.


Absolut! Das war auch keine Kritik! !!
Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen wie unterschiedlich der Rhein sein kann !
Und das man es absolut nicht in paar Zeilen beschreiben kann, auch mein Bericht ist von Vollständigkeit sehr weit entfernt! 
Alles was Du geschrieben hast ist absolut richtig! 

LG Michael


----------



## Trotta

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Absolut! Das war auch keine Kritik! !!
> Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen wie unterschiedlich der Rhein sein kann !
> Und das man es absolut nicht in paar Zeilen beschreiben kann, auch mein Bericht ist von Vollständigkeit sehr weit entfernt!
> Alles was Du geschrieben hast ist absolut richtig!
> 
> LG Michael


Alles gut, Du hast ja Recht, habs auch nicht wirklich als Kritik aufgefasst.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Minimax schrieb:


> Eukalyptusbonbon!


Schubs den Spieß vom Fahrrad ! 
So haben wir das jedenfalls beim Bund gesungen ....... 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Schubs den Spieß vom Fahrrad !


Das war kaum nötig. Nach seiner abendlichen Einkehr in der UHG ist der meistens von alleine umgefallen. Warum nur!?


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut richtig,
> liebe Lemmy. Einige der Jungs hier sind extrem gute Angler, und würden konkrete Fragen mit Kusshand begrüßen und kompetent beantworten, bitte stelle sie jederzeit, dir wird geholfen werden. Auch würden wir alle uns über tolle Gewässerberichte freuen, falls Du sie teilen möchtest- ich finde es ohnehin eine Schande, das Du immer zum Raubfischangeln gezwungen wirst, und noch niemals eine Prise des herrlich bunten Friedfischangeln nehmen durftest. Wende Dich an uns, wir können helfen. Aber, liebe Lemmy, eines sind wir nicht:
> wir sind hier nicht der allgemeine AB Labertrööt wie el Potto @Kochtopf einst richtig schrieb, und dem ich unbedingt beipflichte.
> Ich danke Dir für Dein Verständnis, und freue mich -wie jeder hier- Dich bald *ontopic* begrüßen zu dürfen,
> herzliche Grüße.
> Minimax


hi minimax. 
ontopic bin ich fast immer.
 ich maße mir ganz sicher nicht an, irgendwas zu wissen. ich wollte auch keineswegs labern. das ist gar nicht meine art. ich ziehe mich dann hier zurück. und entschuldige mich . ich werde nicht wieder stören. 
wenn ich fragen habe, frage ich zandertex. der ist glaub ich auch ein sehr guter angler. und ausserdem seit über 5 jahren mein partner. 
ich bin dann mal weg! 
sorry für die störung.


----------



## Andal

So... jetzt habt's des oanzige Weiberleut mit eurer G'schaftlhuberei auch wieder vergrausigt.


----------



## Minimax

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal weg!
> sorry für die störung.



Keine Ursache, machs gut und allzeit Petri,
hg 
Minimax


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Andal schrieb:


> So... jetzt habt's des oanzige Weiberleut mit eurer G'schaftlhuberei auch wieder vergrausigt.


ich habs echt nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## Andal

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich habs echt nicht bös gemeint.


So hab ich es auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich habs echt nicht bös gemeint.


ich weiß noch gar nicht, was für eine anglerin ich werde. bin gerade dabei, das herauszufinden. ich habe spaß am angeln. und freue mich, dass ich zandertex alles fragen kann. ich weiß, dass mein vater sich freut, wenn ich seine alten ruten und rollen benutze. ich freu mich auf den frühling/ sommer, wenn ich nicht mehr so frieren muss .
sorry. 
ich wollte nicht labern. ich bin nur kein angler. und muss mich erstmal mit der materie bekannt machen. 
ab jetzt störe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Minimax schrieb:


> Dafür habt ihr Grobiane und Rüpel mich aber nicht sehr damenhaft behandelt in letzter Zeit. Ich bin schliesslich eine Lady. Sniff, sniff.


Wieso denke ich dabei sofort an "Little Britain" ??? 
Verfluchtes Kopfkino !!!


----------



## Andal

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich weiß noch gar nicht, was für eine anglerin ich werde. bin gerade dabei, das herauszufinden. ich habe spaß am angeln. und freue mich, dass ich zandertex alles fragen kann. ich weiß, dass mein vater sich freut, wenn ich seine alten ruten und rollen benutze. ich freu mich auf den frühling/ sommer, wenn ich nicht mehr so frieren muss .
> sorry.
> ich wollte nicht labern. ich bin nur kein angler. und muss mich erstmal mit der materie bekannt machen.
> ab jetzt störe ich nicht mehr.


Wenn du Fragen hast, dann frag einfach - und scheiss dir nix!


----------



## Jan_Cux

Na aber das Fragen, was erfahrene Angler eventuell als Labern deuten, gehört doch dazu? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm.. Und wenn ich neu im Thema bin, gibt es auch keine dummen Fragen, man kennt sich ja noch nicht so gut aus wie Angelfreunde die es schon seit Jahrzehnten  betreiben...


----------



## Jan_Cux

Und ab und an mal ne kleine Anekdote hat noch keinem trockenem Thread geschadet.


----------



## Minimax

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Na aber das Fragen, was erfahrene Angler eventuell als Labern deuten, gehört doch dazu?



Es gab aber keine Frage, Jan.


----------



## Andal

And by the way...

ich bin nicht angefressen. Wenn dem so wäre, würden die Sätze mit himmelherrgottsakaramentkreuzkruzifixhalleluja anfangen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hier ist ein Stammtisch. Klar bekommt man hier auch Fragen beantwortet aber du hast den threadverlauf scheinbar nicht gelesen


----------



## zandertex

einigen hier schon.............


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> And by the way...
> 
> ich bin nicht angefressen. Wenn dem so wäre, würden die Sätze mit himmelherrgottsakaramentkreuzkruzifhalleluja anfangen!


Ach, du bist Bayer, unter einem permanenten Kinski von 1,25 bist du nicht du selbst


----------



## Jan_Cux

Doch hab ich eben die letzten 15 Seiten, und ich fand es nicht schlimm.


----------



## Kochtopf




----------



## cyprinusbarbus

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das war aber bestimmt kein Coarse Angler - wir machen soetwas nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angler attackiert Fischereiaufseher mit Axt
> 
> 
> Newsmeldung  Ein Angler aus dem Kreis Kelheim soll einen Fischerei-Aufseher mit einer Axt attackiert haben und steht deshalb nun vor Gericht.     Versuchter Mord, Körperverletzung, Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte: All diese Punkte werden einem Lageristen aus dem Kreis Kelheim vorgeworfen . Nach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


Immer diese reisserischen Pressemeldungen !! Aus ziemlich unzuverlässiger Quelle habe ich gehört, das es sich bei dem Beschuldigten um einen osteuropäischen Wallerangler handelt, der der Staatsanwaltschaft mittlerweile glaubhaft darlegen konnte, das eine Axt in seiner Heimat gesetzeskonform als Priest zählt ..........

to be continued ........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach, du bist Bayer, unter einem permanenten Kinski von 1,25 bist du nicht du selbst


...unter 2-3 Kinskis kommen Ärzte und reanimieren mich!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Professor Tinca   Deine Rutenbauarbeiten sind wirklich ganz großes Kino, meinen absoluten Respekt !!!! Dagegen sehenmeine Taten auf diesem Sektor eher aus, als hätte ein Kopfschlächter einen Guppy filetiert .......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca   Dagegen sehenmeine Taten auf diesem Sektor eher aus, als hätte ein Kopfschlächter einen Guppy filetiert .......



Warum glaube ich, das Du tiefstapelst?


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Andal schrieb:


> ...unter 2-3 Kinskis kommen Ärzte und reanimieren mich!


ich kann das auch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Warum glaube ich, das Du tiefstapelst?


Weil du das Spiel kennst  <- sic!


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich kann das auch!


tschö, jungs. ich bin dann mal wech..  winki


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen ! Mein Weckesser-mäßiger Rutenringfundus entstammt einem Gelegenheitskauf, ich konnte da nicht widerstehen , aber das kennt ihr ja alle .....  


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil du das Spiel kennst  <- sic!



Tatsächlich habe ich zwar irgendwie eine diffuse Lust, Appetit eher, mal wieder einen Rutenbau zu wagen, grade nachdem der Prof hier seine eleganten Schleienzwillinge hier vorgelegt hat. Aber ich wüsste garnicht, was es für eine werden sollte- vielleicht wird mir der Besuch bei unserem Mann im Nordosten den Weg weisen.. WObei... so ein Pärchen leichter Grundruten., für die Seitenspitzen ausgelegt... hmmmmm...



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mein Weckesser-mäßiger Rutenringfundus


Der ist am Telefon mal so, mal so, aber seine Lieferungen sind immer rasch und korrekt.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Der ist am Telefon mal so, mal so, aber seine Lieferungen sind immer rasch und korrekt.


So lange man nicht die Frau W. ans Rohr bekommt. Oida Vawoida... des ist a harbe!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> So lange man nicht die Frau W. ans Rohr bekommt. Oida Vawoida... des ist a harbe!



Ich glaube, das ist mir mal passiert- Jedenfalls war die Dame zu mir sehr nett*, er hingegen etwas hektisch- vmtl. habe ich zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt angerufen.

Jedenfalls: Das Wär doch was: Ein Pärchen nicht zu straffer Dreiteiler, aber auch nicht englisch-weich, grade gut genug um eine Unze und eine Halbe plus Futter zu transportieren, und die Bissanzeige über Seitenspitzen. Strenge, Schmucklose WIcklungen, vielleicht sogar in Schwarz, kein Bling Ein nicht zu langer Griff, und einfache Schieberollenhalter. Ganz Protestantisch, und gerne auch mal aufs Preisschild der Bauteile geguckt. 11fuss, garkeine Diskussion. Ruten, denen man keine Schnüre über 25er zumuten würde, aber auch keine filigranen Heroinchic Models wie die SLB.
Ja, da schält sich was raus.

*Ich habe wenige natürliche Gaben, aber irgendwie ein Händchen für gestrenge Sekretärinnen, Vorzimmerdamen, Amtsfrauen. Vermutlich liegts am Eindruck des verhungernden, pflegebedürftigen und geständigen Achtjährigen, den ich auch durchs Telefon mit Schmelz und Timbre projizieren kann. Und an meiner hemmungslosen Schleimbereitschaft.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Silstarmatche ist gerade aus der Werkstatt des @Professor Tinca  zurück gekehrt - Freunde! Mit dem Prof scheinen wir einen Universalgelehrten unter uns zu haben. Er hat sie wirklich gerettet, der Bruch ist nicht mehr zu sehen, man sieht nur eine minimale Verdickung, der Längenverlust dürfte minimalst sein und Gebinde samt Lackierung sehen aus wie original - vielen vielen Dank lieber Pröfpröf! Du hast einem Kochtopf sehr glücklich gemacht


Erstklassige Arbeit die da unser Prof geleistet hat. Es ist schön, dass wir solche guten Menschen wie ihn mit solchen Fähigkeiten unter uns haben. Was mich auch sehr freut ist, dass el Potto wieder glücklich ist. aber nicht nochmal machen, mein Lieber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Das wäre dann eine Daiwa Tornado Z MLS 363 ... allerdings habe ich diese 12 ft. Rute schon vor 17 Jahren gekauft.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eine Daiwa Tornado Z MLS 363 ... allerdings habe ich diese 12 ft. Rute schon vor 17 Jahren gekauft.



Du bist wahrlich ein Kenner aller Ruten, denn,
   In diesem Augenblick liegen neben mir zwei Z´s 330, 10-55, und genau über die dachte ich nach. Sie haben nur drei Fehler:
1. DIe Spitzensektion ist bei beiden _ein bisschen_ krumm (ichweisichweis, hätt ich retournieren sollen, ist mir aber eigentlich egal) was kein Problem ist;
2. SIe sind mit furchtbaren, klopsig-deutschen Hula-Hoop Hochseeringen ausgestattet -könnt ich auch noch mit leben
3. Es steht nicht mit weisser Tusche "Minimax Mk. soundso" drauf geschrieben -Absolutes und totales Ausschlusslkriterium.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens scheint die Tornado-Z Serie auszulaufen, Daiwa hat sie nicht mehr auf der Homepage, und die aktuellen waren ja schon ziemlich lange im Umlauf. Die Exemplare, die ich habe gefallen mir ganz gut, und es sind bzw. waren "lebende Fossilien" die einer anderen Zeit anzugehören scheinen: Burgunderfarbener Blank, glänzend, Zapfenverbindungen, und eher parabolisch als knüppelig straff.


----------



## geomas

Sind die von Dir erwähnten Tornado Zs 10-55 in 3,30 nicht die Ruten mit einer Teilung zu viel?


----------



## geomas

Tja, morgen Mittag hab ich doch zu arbeiten - wird eng in Sachen Angelei am Wochenende und danach ist das Wetter erstemal nicht so dolle. 

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo

Mal gucken.

Allen Ükels, die am Wochenende den Friedfischen auf die Flossen rücken: viel Erfolg, lieb Leute!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Sind die von Dir erwähnten Tornado Zs 10-55 in 3,30 nicht die Ruten mit einer Teilung zu viel?



Nein, hatte ich mal so etwas erwähnt? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern. Die SLB ist viergeteilt, weil ich keinen Dreiteiler Blank gefunden habe.
Dieser seltsame dreiteiler Spleen für Grundruten, den ich nicht loswerde, ist ja mein Grund für all meine Suchbewegungen.
11füßige Zweiteiler, da geht die Himmelspforte des Marktes auf, es gibt die Herrlichsten wunderbarsten Ruten, alt oder Jung, preiswert oder
kostspielieg aber ich bin in meinen Vorstellungen gefangen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo



Ach, mein Lieber, sei nicht betrübt, hier ein kleiner Witz für Dich, wir wissen doch was Dich, aufheitert!


----------



## geomas




----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


>



lach!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Allen Ükels, die am Wochenende den Friedfischen auf die Flossen rücken: viel Erfolg, lieb Leute!


Das wünsche ich auch. Soweit ich das verfolgen konnte, will @Wuemmehunter und @Waller Michel los. Freu mich schon auf die Berichte und Bilder. Petri euch beiden. Bei wird es nichts. Morgen ruft die Baustelle. Aber nach getaner Arbeit geht es morgen Abend zwei Orte weiter zu einem Angelverein, der traditionelles Muschel Essen anbietet. Dort gibt es einen selbst entworfenen Schnaps, der sich Aalblut nennt. 
Werde mal die Angelkollegen aushorchen wie es mit ihrem Döbelbestand in der Diemel aussieht. Die Diemel haben sie vor der Tür.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Immerhin kann ich während der offenbar bevorstehenden Mieswetterphase versuchen, etwas System in das Geräte-Wirrwarr zu bringen.
Ne Mammutaufgabe, aber irgendwann muß ich eben ran.

Ich verfolge ja immer noch den Plan, eine „Immerbereit”-Kompaktausrüstung zusammenzustellen aus Budget-Bolo, Budget-Lightfeeder, ner Stippe und einem Mindestmaß an Kleinteilen.
Habe eben noch ein hoffentlich passendes (bittebittebitte) Futteral bestellt und meinen Vorrat an LS2210 aufgestockt.


----------



## geomas

Traditionelles Muschelessen und selbst entworfener Schnaps - ähemm, also ich wünsch Dir alles Gute, lieber Jason!
Bleib schön in der Senkrechten!


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber nach getaner Arbeit geht es morgen Abend zwei Orte weiter zu einem Angelverein, de*r traditionelles Muschel Essen* anbietet.


Oh-Oh-schmatz...ich beneide Dich- jetzt bin ich getriggert. Und in meiner Bruchbude ist nix lecker Fischiges zu so später Stunde, vielleicht finde ich ne vertrocknete Krabbe in der Couchritze oder so.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh-Oh-schmatz...ich beneide Dich- jetzt bin ich getriggert. Und in meiner Bruchbude ist nix lecker Fischiges zu so später Stunde, vielleicht finde ich ne vertrocknete Krabbe in der Couchritze oder so.


Tut mir leid, dass ich dich sabbrig gemacht habe.  Aaaaaber auf die Muscheln in Tomatensoße freu ich mich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ klingt ehrlich gesagt wie ne typische Studentenbestellung in der Mensa: Spaghetti mit Tomatensoße und ne gebratene Forelle dazu. Und ne Flasche Maggi.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax habe noch ne Fischdose mit Heringsfilets in Tomatensoße in meiner Frühstücksdose die ich nicht verputzt habe. Kann ich dir ja rüberbiemen. Mit Butterbrot natürlich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich dich sabbrig gemacht habe.  Aaaaaber auf die* Muscheln in Tomatensoße* freu ich mich.


Arxxx! 

Andererseits bin ich Recherchemässig meinem ungeborenen-nicht-Rutenbau Projekt etwas näher gekommen. Was haltet ihr -hinsichtlich meiner oben genannten Kriterien- von diesem dreiteiligen, nicht ruinös teurem Blank:

"11 foot Pellet Waggler - commercial carp. Tip diameter 1.4 mm, total weight 99 grams. The last 20 inches ( 51cm) of the butt section is parallel at 13 mm diameter. This is stepped up from the blank. Gloss black. 3-6 lbs line rating. Through Action."




__





						EVOKE Barbel, Specialist, Avon & Match rod Blanks - Evoke Barbel / Avon & Match Blanks - EVOKE
					

EVOKE BLANKS are our own range of high class rod blanks made to the highest specification with a matt finish and at an affordable price.  12 ft Barb




					www.guidesnblanks.com


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Minimax habe noch ne Fischdose mit Heringsfilets in Tomatensoße in meiner Frühstücksdose die ich nicht verputzt habe. Kann ich dir ja rüberbiemen. Mit Butterbrot natürlich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das Zeug liebe ich! Hatte ich aber schon heut nachmittag..


----------



## geomas

^^ willst Du die als Universal-Avon aufbauen? 
Ich habe von sowas ja leider gar keinen Schimmer, aber die Pellet-Waggler-Angelei ist ja doch nicht so die Deine?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ willst Du die als Universal-Avon aufbauen?
> Ich habe von sowas ja leider gar keinen Schimmer, aber die Pellet-Waggler-Angelei ist ja doch nicht so die Deine?


Nein, ich denke an reine leichte Grundruten, eine Pose sollen die nicht sehen es ging mir nur um die Blankeigenschaften, die auf dem Papier sehr gut zu dem passen was ich suche:


Minimax schrieb:


> Jedenfalls: Das Wär doch was: Ein Pärchen nicht zu straffer Dreiteiler, aber auch nicht englisch-weich, grade gut genug um eine Unze und eine Halbe plus Futter zu transportieren, und die Bissanzeige über Seitenspitzen. Strenge, Schmucklose WIcklungen, vielleicht sogar in Schwarz, kein Bling Ein nicht zu langer Griff, und einfache Schieberollenhalter. Ganz Protestantisch, und gerne auch mal aufs Preisschild der Bauteile geguckt. 11fuss, garkeine Diskussion. Ruten, denen man keine Schnüre über 25er zumuten würde, aber auch keine filigranen Heroinchic Models wie die SLB.
> Ja, da schält sich was raus.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ willst Du die als Universal-Avon aufbauen?
> Ich habe von sowas ja leider gar keinen Schimmer, aber die Pellet-Waggler-Angelei ist ja doch nicht so die Deine?


Da habe ich ebenfalls keinen Schimmer von. Mit Rutenbau habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. Ich denke mal, der @Professor Tinca kann da etwas dazu beitragen. Der ist vom Fach, wie ich feststellen muss.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ich Trampel sehe ja zunächst auf das Line-Rating und 3-6 lbs liest sich ja nach ner leichten Universalrute.
Hab übrigens die empfohlene Schnurstärke einiger ältere Drennan-Ruten gesehen und finde es geradezu witzig, was heutzutage als „leicht” im Bereich der Posenruten gilt.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Zeug liebe ich! Hatte ich aber schon heut nachmittag..


Ich auch. Gehe jetzt hoch und verschling das Döschen. Bis dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich Trampel sehe ja zunächst auf das Line-Rating und 3-6 lbs liest sich ja nach ner leichten Universalrute.
> Hab übrigens die empfohlene Schnurstärke einiger ältere Drennan-Ruten gesehen und finde es geradezu witzig, was heutzutage als „leicht” im Bereich der Posenruten gilt.



Ich glaube, der Blank ist keinesfalls ein Posenblank, trotz des "schlanken" bzw. schlank gemachten Line Ratings. Ich verdächtige ihn, ein wesentlich robusterer, steiferer Blank zu sein als angepriesen, um die F-Fische und sonstigen Züchtungen an den Commercials zu bändigen, und in wahrheit als Posenblank nicht viel zu taugen, ausser monströse Pellet Waggler die schwerer als alles sind, was wir an Blei verwenden. Aber als leichter Grundrutenblank scheint er mir gut geeignet für alles, was meine kleinen Flüsschen bei Tag und Nacht an Bewohnern aufbieten können.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Blank ist keinesfalls ein Posenblank, trotz des "schlanken" bzw. schlank gemachten Line Ratings. Ich verdächtige ihn, ein wesentlich robusterer, steiferer Blank zu sein als angepriesen, um die F-Fische und sonstigen Züchtungen an den Commercials zu bändigen, und in wahrheit als Posenblank nicht viel zu taugen, aber als leichter Grundrutenblank, gut geeignet für alles, was ein kleines Flüsschen bei Tag *und Nacht* zu bieten hat.



...also wirst Du ein Glöckchen dauerhaft montieren?

PS. Pardon, inhaltlich gehe ich absolut mit.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...also wirst Du ein Glöckchen dauerhaft montieren?



Nein, lieber rippi, aber ich habe den Projekttitel von "Skinny-Little-Bitch" schonmal auf "Well-Endowed-Polly" geändert. 

Wobei ich mir einen festverbauten Knickihalter an der Spitze schon vorstellen könnte, ähnlich den Rapide an Beliebtheit gewinnenden "Aal-Pickern" (Oxymoron des Jahres)


----------



## geomas

Eine praktische und optisch halbwegs ansprechende Swingtip mit integriertem Knicki-Halter wär so mein Traum.
Oder mit nem eingelassenen Iso-Beta-Leuchtstäbschen...

PS: mit der Glöckchen-Anspielung wollte ich nur Sir Alex im fernen Kurhessen ein Lachen entlocken - ging nicht in Richtung Spree.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> *Du bist wahrlich ein Kenner aller Ruten, denn,*
> In diesem Augenblick liegen neben mir zwei Z´s 330, 10-55, und genau über die dachte ich nach. Sie haben nur drei Fehler:
> 1. DIe Spitzensektion ist bei beiden _ein bisschen_ krumm (ichweisichweis, hätt ich retournieren sollen, ist mir aber eigentlich egal) was kein Problem ist;
> 2. SIe sind mit furchtbaren, klopsig-deutschen Hula-Hoop Hochseeringen ausgestattet -könnt ich auch noch mit leben
> *3. Es steht nicht mit weisser Tusche "Minimax Mk. soundso" drauf geschrieben -Absolutes und totales Ausschlusslkriterium.*


Wahrlich nicht. Nur die, die ich selber habe. Ich meine auch das 12 ft. 10-40 gr. Modell, 3-teilig

Bliebe dir ja noch, sie zu minimaximieren!


----------



## Tobias85

Guten Abend bzw. gute Nacht Jungs!

Ich hab leider nicht allzu viel zu Berichten von meinem Trip. Am Bach war noch zuviel Hochwasser, daher ging es direkt an den See. Im Gepäck hatte ich die Greys Feederrute mit nem kleinen Körbchen und LB, welches ich noch mit Curry und Salz verfeinert hatte. Als Köder dienten Breadpunch aus Vollkorn* und Biomais aus der Dose**. Am erst recht flach erscheinenden Ufer konnte ich gleich eine ufernahe tiefe Senke ausmachen, in der ich es dann direkt auch versucht habe. Leider gabs weder Fisch noch Zupfer. Wassertemperatur (Oberfläche, auflandiger Wind): ~4,5 °C.

*iVollkorntoast-Breadpunch scheint unter Wasser nicht so schön aufzuquellen
** Betrug! Der Dosen-Biomais von Lidl ist lange nicht so großkörnig wie der Biomais aus dem Glas, da kann man eigentlich direkt den billigen Dosenmais nehmen.


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf und @Professor Tinca: Wahnsinn, die Silstar sieht ja aus, als wäre mit ihr nichts gewesen. Hut ab, Professor! Jetzt kann Alex sich damit wieder am Wasser austoben - aber bitte nicht zu wild. 

Allen, die morgen ans Wasser gehen, viel Erfolg. Ich schaff es erst nach dem Orkan wieder und freue mich über aufmunternde Berichte am Schreibtisch! 

@Minimax: Tolles neues Projekt. Ich kann dir da zwar auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber berichte bitte unbedingt davon. Und falls dir irgendwann die Ideen für neue Rutenbauprojekte ausgehen: Probier es doch mal mit einer schicken Fliegenrute aus eigener Fertigung.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf und @Professor Tinca: Wahnsinn, die Silstar sieht ja aus, als wäre mit ihr nichts gewesen. Hut ab, Professor! Jetzt kann Alex sich damit wieder am Wasser austoben - aber bitte nicht zu wild.


Bin auch schwer angetan von der Rettung dieser schönen Rute. Aber das passiert einem auch nur einmal. Danach schrillen alle Glocken, wenn man nur eine Türe, oder einen Kofferraumdeckel sieht.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich wünsche allen ein paar schöne und erfolgreiche Stunden am Wasser!!
Bei mir wird es dieses Wochenende wohl eher nichts mit angeln 
Heute ist Arbeitseinsatz am Vereinssee angesagt und danach muss ich zu einem Geburtstag.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja morgen früh für ein paar Stunden an den Kanal. Schauen wir mal, was der Wettergott von meinen Plänen so hält


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Nahaufnahmen....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338143
> Anhang anzeigen 338144



Wow - vor solcher Handwerkskunst stehe ich völlig Fassungslos....
Das finde ich wirklich beeindruckend..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, habe jetzt in drei Stunden drei Swims probiert. Den einzigen Biss, den ich bisher hatte, habe ich versemmelt. Ne Stunde bleibe ich noch, aber ich glaube das wird heute nix mehr!


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei mir sieht es auch nicht rosig aus bisher noch kein Biss


----------



## Jason

Dann kann ich euch nur noch Glück wünschen das noch was geht. Zieht was raus Jungs. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

So bin auch wieder Zuhause 
Nach 4 Stunden hab ich jetzt auch abgebrochen. ...... die Füße sind kalt und im Ohr klingt ein französisches Lied das mir sehr bekannt vor kommt 
Egal!  War trotzdem schön mal wieder am Wasser zu sitzen und vom Sommer zu träumen 

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Habe auch vom Frühling geträumt wo die Fische wieder in beißlaune kommen und man nicht stundenlang auf die Posenspitze starrt ohne dass sich etwas bewegt. Aber die Posenspitze war schon sehr sexy wie sie da im Wasser stand und sich nicht bewegte. Und mit den großen Greifern ala Prof. geht es wirklich supermäßig mit den Weissbrotflocken. Also an der Pose von Minimax und den Großen Greifern ala Prof. kann es nicht gelegen haben. War aber schön am Wasser mit so einer minimalen Ausrüstung: Kescher, Rute, paar Toastbrotscheiben und ne Dose mit Kleinkram.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel  Schade ,sehr schöne Fotos,


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt, bei mir war das heute gegen 14.30! Da habe ich nämlich meinen Kram wieder zusammengepackt unf in zurück in Richtung Heimat- Aber wie ich lesen konnte, befinde ich mich in der geschätzten Gesellschaft von @Tricast und @Waller Michel. Ich hatte es auf Döbel probiert, einige vielversprechende Stellen /Kehrströmung, Buschwerk im Wasser  usw) befischt und es sogar auf einen Biss gebracht. Gefischt habe ich mit der Tenchfloat und meiner Pin. Meine Montage: 6er Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet, auf der sich eine an einem Miniwirbel befestigte Schrotkette als Gewicht befand. Köder waren Weißbrotflocken, Anfutter LB. Die Wümme ist übrigens wieder deutlich kälter geworden. Im Uferbereich meines Hausgewässers hat das Thermometer nur noch 6 Grad angezeigt. 


Wieder Zuhause angekommen, wartete endlich das kleine Paket aus England auf mich. Darin befanden sich die sehnlichst erwarteten Posen von Ian Lewis. Hintergrund der Order:  Ich will in diesem Jahr häufiger mit der Pose fischen. Und da das Auge bei mir mitfischt, wollte ich mal was Besonderes und bin bei meinen Recherchen recht bald auf der Internetseite von Handmade Fishing Float gelandet. Das schlichte Design seiner Posen hat mir sehr gut gefallen und so habe ich mir insgesamt 16 Posen bestellt. Gefertigt wird bei ihm überwiegend im Kundenauftrag, so dass ich mich gute drei Wochen gedulden musste. Bis auf die drei Roach Float sind es alles Posen für die FLußangelei. Die auf den Schwimmern angegebenen Gewichte passen übrigens ziemlich genau, zumindest an den drei Posen, die ich bereits in meinem kleinen Aquarium getestet habe. Nun kann ich es natürlich kaum erwarten, die ersten Fische mit den neuen Posen zu fangen, aber dieses Wochenende wird das definitiv nichts mehr werden ... morgen soll mächtig stürmen.


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter -schade,netter Angel Bericht und schöne Posen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt, bei mir war das heute gegen 14.30! Da habe ich nämlich meinen Kram wieder zusammengepackt unf in zurück in Richtung Heimat- Aber wie ich lesen konnte, befinde ich mich in der geschätzten Gesellschaft von @Tricast und @Waller Michel. Ich hatte es auf Döbel probiert, einige vielversprechende Stellen /Kehrströmung, Buschwerk im Wasser  usw) befischt und es sogar auf einen Biss gebracht. Gefischt habe ich mit der Tenchfloat und meiner Pin. Meine Montage: 6er Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet, auf der sich eine an einem Miniwirbel befestigte Schrotkette als Gewicht befand. Köder waren Weißbrotflocken, Anfutter LB. Die Wümme ist übrigens wieder deutlich kälter geworden. Im Uferbereich meines Hausgewässers hat das Thermometer nur noch 6 Grad angezeigt.
> 
> 
> Wieder Zuhause angekommen, wartete endlich das kleine Paket aus England auf mich. Darin befanden sich die sehnlichst erwarteten Posen von Ian Lewis. Hintergrund der Order:  Ich will in diesem Jahr häufiger mit der Pose fischen. Und da das Auge bei mir mitfischt, wollte ich mal was Besonderes und bin bei meinen Recherchen recht bald auf der Internetseite von Handmade Fishing Float gelandet. Das schlichte Design seiner Posen hat mir sehr gut gefallen und so habe ich mir insgesamt 16 Posen bestellt. Gefertigt wird bei ihm überwiegend im Kundenauftrag, so dass ich mich gute drei Wochen gedulden musste. Bis auf die drei Roach Float sind es alles Posen für die FLußangelei. Die auf den Schwimmern angegebenen Gewichte passen übrigens ziemlich genau, zumindest an den drei Posen, die ich bereits in meinem kleinen Aquarium getestet habe. Nun kann ich es natürlich kaum erwarten, die ersten Fische mit den neuen Posen zu fangen, aber dieses Wochenende wird das definitiv nichts mehr werden ... morgen soll mächtig stürmen.




Schade dass es nicht geklappt hat mit den Fischen, Stephan.

Aber Petri Heil zu den schönen Posen. Das sind ja echte Schmuckstücke.


----------



## Jason

Tut mir auch leid, dass du nichts fangen konntest @Wuemmehunter. Aber die Posen sind eine Augenweide. Wenn man so eine verliert, tut das richtig weh. 
@Waller Michel Schade, aber du hast es mal raus gewagt. Schöne Bilder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt, bei mir war das heute gegen 14.30! Da habe ich nämlich meinen Kram wieder zusammengepackt unf in zurück in Richtung Heimat- Aber wie ich lesen konnte, befinde ich mich in der geschätzten Gesellschaft von @Tricast und @Waller Michel. Ich hatte es auf Döbel probiert, einige vielversprechende Stellen /Kehrströmung, Buschwerk im Wasser  usw) befischt und es sogar auf einen Biss gebracht. Gefischt habe ich mit der Tenchfloat und meiner Pin. Meine Montage: 6er Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet, auf der sich eine an einem Miniwirbel befestigte Schrotkette als Gewicht befand. Köder waren Weißbrotflocken, Anfutter LB. Die Wümme ist übrigens wieder deutlich kälter geworden. Im Uferbereich meines Hausgewässers hat das Thermometer nur noch 6 Grad angezeigt.
> 
> 
> Wieder Zuhause angekommen, wartete endlich das kleine Paket aus England auf mich. Darin befanden sich die sehnlichst erwarteten Posen von Ian Lewis. Hintergrund der Order:  Ich will in diesem Jahr häufiger mit der Pose fischen. Und da das Auge bei mir mitfischt, wollte ich mal was Besonderes und bin bei meinen Recherchen recht bald auf der Internetseite von Handmade Fishing Float gelandet. Das schlichte Design seiner Posen hat mir sehr gut gefallen und so habe ich mir insgesamt 16 Posen bestellt. Gefertigt wird bei ihm überwiegend im Kundenauftrag, so dass ich mich gute drei Wochen gedulden musste. Bis auf die drei Roach Float sind es alles Posen für die FLußangelei. Die auf den Schwimmern angegebenen Gewichte passen übrigens ziemlich genau, zumindest an den drei Posen, die ich bereits in meinem kleinen Aquarium getestet habe. Nun kann ich es natürlich kaum erwarten, die ersten Fische mit den neuen Posen zu fangen, aber dieses Wochenende wird das definitiv nichts mehr werden ... morgen soll mächtig stürmen.



Bei Ian habe ich auch schon gestöbert. Das sind wirklich wunderschöne Posen, fast zu schade zum angeln. Ich wünsche Dir, dass die Fische das auch zu schätzen wissen und extra gut beissen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ach Jungs, ich bin nicht traurig, heute die Kluft des Schneiders tragen zu müssen. Die Wümme ist in der dunklen Jahreszeit kein einfaches Gewässer, aber wer nich rausgeht, bekommt nicht einmal die Chance auf einen Döbel. Und schön war die Zeit am Wasser auch ohne Fisch.


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den wunderschönen Ponse, @Wuemmehunter ! Die sehen wirklich richtig gut aus. 

Schade, daß es bei Euch, @Waller Michel , @Tricast und @Wuemmehunter nicht geklappt hat mit dem Angelerfolg. 
Aber Erfolg am Wasser kann man ja auch nach Muße oder Entspannung oder neudeutsch „Entschleunigung” messen.
Und da lief es sicher richtig gut bei Euch.


----------



## Andal

Weil es ja am Wochenende etwas wacheln und ungemütlich werden soll, habe ich etwas alte Lektüre aus meiner Feder für euch ausgegraben...

Fische mit Geschichte

Hecht, Karpfen und Forellen sind in aller Munde. Aber wir haben auch noch Arten, die wirklich interessante Geschichten erzählen können. Diese Arten waren einmal echte Massenfische, die in Mengen auftraten, wie man es sich heute nur noch schwerlich vorstellen kann. Vor allem die Verbauung unserer Ströme und Flüsse, die Verschmutzung ihrer Laichbetten durch den Eintrag feinster Sedimente und nicht zu Letzt der Druck durch Fraßfeinde, vorneweg der Kormoran haben sie an den Rand des Verschwindens gebracht.

Man muss sich nur einmal vorstellen, dass es noch in den Zwanzigerjahren des vergangen Jahrhunderts Äschenbestände in Europa gegeben hat, die zu regelmäßigen Netzzügen zwangen. Hans Gebetsroither, ein Wegbegleiter der Fliegenfischer Legende Charles Ritz beschreibt, wie man immer wieder mit Zugnetzen Hungerformen der Äsche aus den Uferbereichen der Gmundner Traun entfernen musste, um eine Verbuttung dieses wundervollen Fisches zu verhindern. Heute schätzen sich die Bewirtschafter glücklich, wenn überhaupt noch eine Äsche überlebt hat. Sicher gibt es noch Flüsse mit nennenswerten Beständen, aber sie werden immer weniger.

Oder die Nase. Sie gedieh in den süddeutschen Flüssen beinahe besser, als das Kraut. Leider ist dieser Weißfisch auch ein Wanderfisch, der durchgängige Fließgewässer und unverbaute Nebenbäche mit sauberem Substrat zu seiner Reproduktion benötigt. Heute gibt es im Landkreis Rosenheim gerade noch einen Bach, sinnigerweise Nasenbach genannt, wo man in Bayern noch das einmalige Schauspiel der Wanderung und der Hochzeit der Nasen beobachten kann. Weniger unvorstellbar ist, dass dieses Gewässer in der Saison bald besser bewacht wird, als ein Staatsschatz. Die Nase schaffte es dereinst aber auch zu königlich-bayrischer Gunsterweisung. Weil das Königshaus wünschte, dass auch das einfache Volk auf dem Volksfeste auf der Theresienwiese, haute als Oktoberfest bekannt, zu einer einfachen und billigen Speise kam, erfand man den Steckerlfisch. Nasen gab es in rauen Mengen in den Flüssen rund um München und so schaffte es die Nase, auch kulinarische Würden zu erlangen. Mittlerweile sucht man diesen Weißfisch bei den Fischbratereien vergeblich.

Atlantische Lachse und Störe gab es auch einmal in unglaublichen Massen in unseren Strömen. So zahlreich, dass sich angeblich Dienstboten und Handwerker weigerten, dass man ihnen öfter als dreimal in der Woche diese Fische auftischte und sie sollen es sich sogar in Arbeitsverträgen und Dienstbüchern bestätigt haben lassen. Es wurde aber niemals ein solches Dokument nachgewiesen. Was damals die Köche nicht erledigten, schaffte dann aber um so gründlicher die Industrie mit ihren Abwässern und die Flussverbauung. Es wird zwar sehr kostenintensiv an der Wiedereinbürgerung gearbeitet, aber es ist doch mehr ein Herumdoktern an den Symptomen, als wirklich eine Beseitigung der Ursachen.

Leider kann man diese Aufzählung beinahe endlos verlängern, auch wenn man zu den weniger bekannten Arten keine Geschichte erzählen kann. Karauschen, Huchen, Streber, Schrätzer, Zingel, Alsen, Maifische, Gangfische, Perlfische, Bachneunaugen, Bitterlinge... wer hat die in heutiger Zeit je gesehen?

Hoffen wir, dass ein klein wenig Umdenken stattfindet und erkannt wird, dass Natur- und Umweltschutz eben nicht an der Wasseroberfläche endet!


----------



## rustaweli

Schön das es ein paar von uns heute raus in die Natur ans Wasser geschafft haben. Schade das es nicht ganz so klappte wie Ihr wolltet, aber es kommen andere Tage! 
Meine Wenigkeit war von 4Uhr früh bis jetzt beruflich und den Hobbys der Kinder eingespannt. ABER...
Alle guten Dinge sind 3!  Zwei mal in Folge geschneidert, morgen kommt Versuch Nummer 3. Habe meine Taktik geändert und werde ein (theoretisch) unwiderstehliches Geschlemme anbieten. Morgen geht es noch vor der Dämmerung raus.
Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fu hast ja ordentlich aufgetischt. Wir wünschen Dir richtig viel Glück für Deinen morgigen Fischzug, @rustaweli. Aber halt Dich gut fest, oder ist bei auch kein Sturm angekündigt!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend, Jungs,
@rustaweli, aaah, mein Leibgericht- das sieht ja schon einmal sehr gut aus. Der Parmesan ist eine nette Variante,
Mach ruhig auch noch die zweite Dose, etwas kleiner vielleicht, zum Anfüttern- Reste lassen sich problemlos einfrieren, auftauen, ergänzen- mein aktueller Beutel hat die Reise ans Ufer schon viermal oder so angetreten (früher habe ich die Reste immer den FIschen überlassen, aber heute nehm ich sie wieder mit zum Frosten, wegen ethikgedöns undso, irgendwie) 
Übrigens haben die Jungs keine Hemmungen was gefrorene oder Halbgefrorene Würfel angeht, also einfach vor Abfahrt den Beutel aus dem Eis nehmen und einzweimal auf dem Küchenboden aufdotzen lassen, am Ufer sind die Wörfel dann bereit. Oh, und hau gerne noch orntlich Curry dazu wenn Du möchtes, da kann man nicht übertreiben- ich mach die Würfel immer vollständig leuchtend gelb. Aber so oder so, wenn sie nicht beissen wirds nicht am Köder liegen  
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fu hast ja ordentlich aufgetischt. Wir wünschen Dir richtig viel Glück für Deinen morgigen Fischzug, @rustaweli. Aber halt Dich gut fest, oder ist bei auch kein Sturm angekündigt!



Doch doch, aber erst gegen später. Die Bahn hat sogar drum gebeten auf Fahrten zu verzichten, Tickets werden erstattet. Darum halt den frühen Vogel imitieren


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter @Waller Michel @Tricast toll das ihr am Wasser wart und berichtet habt, und schade das es nicht geklappt hat -wenn ich sehe das ihr alle heute Franzosen geblieben seid, dann ärgerts mich, das ich heute nicht am Wasser war- in so illustrer Gesellschaft wärs eine Ehre gewesen die Trikolore zu hissen!
Und vielen Dank für das Schöne Photo von Deiner Traumcombo, lieber Wuemme -Bambushalter sind natürlich ein ganz anderer Fall als Splits. Und schön das es noch einen Ükel gibt der Pins mit schmaler Spule bevorzugt,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Heute auch ein wenig unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Heute auch ein wenig unterwegs gewesen



Wie geht's dir mittlerweile ? Ich hoffe etwas besser? 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter @Waller Michel @Tricast toll das ihr am Wasser wart und berichtet habt, und schade das es nicht geklappt hat -wenn ich sehe das ihr alle heute Franzosen geblieben seid, dann ärgerts mich, das ich heute nicht am Wasser war- in so illustrer Gesellschaft wärs eine Ehre gewesen die Trikolore zu hissen!
> Und vielen Dank für das Schöne Photo von Deiner Traumcombo, lieber Wuemme -Bambushalter sind natürlich ein ganz anderer Fall als Splits. Und schön das es noch einen Ükel gibt der Pins mit schmaler Spule bevorzugt,
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax



Ja heute haben bei uns einige Angler das trockene Wetter genutzt und waren am Wasser. .......allerdings konnte ich keine einzigen Fang mitbekommen. .......
Ist im Winter halt manchmal so  
Trotzdem ist es schön am Wasser zu sein und dann später Zuhause was warmes zu trinken und den Tag revue passieren zu lassen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt, bei mir war das heute gegen 14.30! Da habe ich nämlich meinen Kram wieder zusammengepackt unf in zurück in Richtung Heimat- Aber wie ich lesen konnte, befinde ich mich in der geschätzten Gesellschaft von @Tricast und @Waller Michel. Ich hatte es auf Döbel probiert, einige vielversprechende Stellen /Kehrströmung, Buschwerk im Wasser  usw) befischt und es sogar auf einen Biss gebracht. Gefischt habe ich mit der Tenchfloat und meiner Pin. Meine Montage: 6er Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet, auf der sich eine an einem Miniwirbel befestigte Schrotkette als Gewicht befand. Köder waren Weißbrotflocken, Anfutter LB. Die Wümme ist übrigens wieder deutlich kälter geworden. Im Uferbereich meines Hausgewässers hat das Thermometer nur noch 6 Grad angezeigt.
> 
> 
> Wieder Zuhause angekommen, wartete endlich das kleine Paket aus England auf mich. Darin befanden sich die sehnlichst erwarteten Posen von Ian Lewis. Hintergrund der Order:  Ich will in diesem Jahr häufiger mit der Pose fischen. Und da das Auge bei mir mitfischt, wollte ich mal was Besonderes und bin bei meinen Recherchen recht bald auf der Internetseite von Handmade Fishing Float gelandet. Das schlichte Design seiner Posen hat mir sehr gut gefallen und so habe ich mir insgesamt 16 Posen bestellt. Gefertigt wird bei ihm überwiegend im Kundenauftrag, so dass ich mich gute drei Wochen gedulden musste. Bis auf die drei Roach Float sind es alles Posen für die FLußangelei. Die auf den Schwimmern angegebenen Gewichte passen übrigens ziemlich genau, zumindest an den drei Posen, die ich bereits in meinem kleinen Aquarium getestet habe. Nun kann ich es natürlich kaum erwarten, die ersten Fische mit den neuen Posen zu fangen, aber dieses Wochenende wird das definitiv nichts mehr werden ... morgen soll mächtig stürmen.


Wow, die Posen machen einen super Eindruck


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli
Viel Spaß ,Glück und Petri für morgen.  Coole Foto hast gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute auch ein wenig unterwegs gewesen


Kalle deine Zeit kommt noch.Geht es dir gut?


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg morgen am Wasser, @rustaweli !


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter Oha, das ist ja wirklich eine schöne Auswahl wirklich traumhaft schöner Posen . ich hätte da sofort Bedenken, die zu Wasser zu lassen, aber sie wollen natürlich gefischt werden und sicher wunderbare Beute bringen! DIe Jungs werden sich darum reissen, wer die tollen Schwimmer als erstes unter Wasser ziehen darf.


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg und keinen Sturm! Drück dir fest die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

War grad noch etwas draußen ... der Wind frischt merklich auf!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Euch, Jungs!


----------



## Jason

Läuft. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Muscheln sind köstlich @Minimax 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@Jason, Herrlich, geniesse sie!


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Läuft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338234
> 
> Die Muscheln sind köstlich @Minimax
> 
> Gruß Jason


Leeeeeker  ähem um wieviel Uhr essen wir 

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

Werde kommende Woche ein paar Tage in UK verbringen, hab ihr nen Tip was man sich besonderes an Tackle mitbringen sollte ? Wollte mir die Tackle Shops in Brighton mal anschauen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> War grad noch etwas draußen ... der Wind frischt merklich auf!



Bin wirklich gespannt was so kommt! 
Hier bei uns in der Nähe auf dem Brocken solls heftig werden! 

LG


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Werde kommende Woche ein paar Tage in UK verbringen, hab ihr nen Tip was man sich besonderes an Tackle mitbringen sollte ? Wollte mir die Tackle Shops in Brighton mal anschauen.



ALLES!

Edit: Ich würde vor allem die Ruten studieren, in die Hand nehmen, vergleichen, Rollen gibt's hier zuhauf, Nübsies sind standardisiert, aber die Möglichkeit die englischen Ruten auch mal in Natura zu studieren und probezuwedeln haben wir ja kaum


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hier bei uns in der Nähe auf dem Brocken solls heftig werden!


Da macht es nix, da ist Platz, da ist man Wind gewöhnt und da oben geht eh keiner fischen.


----------



## geomas

Neben Ruten würden mich vermutlich die im UK angebotenen Posen interessieren.
Viel Spaß auf der Insel, @Tikey0815 !


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Neben Ruten würden mich vermutlich die im UK angebotenen Posen interessieren.
> Viel Spaß auf der Insel, @Tikey0815 !


Danke    bin echt gespannt auf die Auswahl dort.


----------



## Waller Michel

Guck nach Besonderheiten die es hier vielleicht nicht gibt!  Guck nach Schnäppchen von Fox 
Guck was Shakespeare dort ,vielleicht haben ,was es hier nicht gibt 
Ach nimm einfach alles 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Danke    bin echt gespannt auf die Auswahl dort.


Du wirst es genießen - dein Konto weniger!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Du wirst es genießen - dein Konto weniger!


Vor vielen Jahren war ich mal in Tokyo ,da gings mir und meinem Konto auch so


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren war ich mal in Tokyo ,da gings mir und meinem Konto auch so


Budget ist leider begrenzt, insbesondere von den Argusaugen meiner Missus 
Aber ein paar mehr "Andenken" dürfen schon sein


----------



## Waller Michel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Budget ist leider begrenzt, insbesondere von den Argusaugen meiner Missus
> Aber ein paar mehr "Andenken" dürfen schon sein



Klar ,würde auch nicht blind kaufen !
Halt wirklich gucken was die englischen Markenartikel dort kosten und vielleicht Dinge wo man hier schwerer bekommt als Dort ! 
Am besten das Handy mit in den Laden nehmen und über Ebay .de abgleichen? 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Womit ich mich im UK vermutlich großzügig eindecken würde wären Bombs in Gewichten von 1/8 bis 3/8 Unzen.
Irgendwie gibts bei den üblichen Online-Händlern zu hohe oder schwer zu kalkulierende Versandkosten oder die Preise sind zu hoch.

An den Schwingspitzruten nutze ich ja gerne DS-Bleie, aber für die Pickerei sind kleine Arlesey- und auch Flat Bombs doch immer noch top.


----------



## Minimax

Wo wir gerade bei den klassischen englischen Posen sind, und Wuemme heute so schöne Beispiele gezeigt hat, will ich auch mal ein kleines Set handgemachte Posen zeigen. Die stammen aber nicht von der Insel, sondern aus Zwergenland und wurden von unserem @jason 1 , dem alten Kielkünstler und Muschelschlürfer angefertigt. Jedenfalls erreichte mich unverschuldet zu Weihnachten ein Päckchen, dessen herrlicher Lackduft wunderbares versprach, und unter anderem ( ) Diese Liebevoll lackierte und beschriftete Schatulle enthielt:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das schöne Gehäuse barg drei Posen, die ein Set bilden, und die den Jason-Kennern unter uns sofort die Hand des Meisters verraten. Ein Pärchen seiner charakteristischen universellen Kielposen, eine Rotspitzig für den Tag, eine Gelbspitzig für die Dämmerung. Und als besonders edles Stück eine ziemlich dralle und lebensfrohe Fliesswasser- Korkpose, die ich nur als Aufforderung verstehen kann, an die reissenden grossen Flüsse der Mittelgebirgszone zurückzukehren. Ich glaube aber, sie ist würde sich ebenfalls gut dafür eignen, nen saftigen Tauwurm oder 2, oder ein Fischlein stattlichen Barschen vor der Nase herumtanzen zu lassen. Herrliches Ensemble:




Hier nochmal eine Nahaufnahme, achtet bitte auf die wunderschöne und ungewöhnliche petrolfarbene Wicklung des Kiele, sowie die grosse Gutsichtbare Antenne der Korkpose- so was ist nämlich schwer zu kaufen und für den augenschwachen Flussangler extrem wichtig. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das ganze ist nicht nur ein Beweis jasonscher Kunstfertigkeit und Grosszügigkeit, sondern spricht natürlich Bände über den brüderlichen, Waltonscher Geist der hier herrscht.
Aber, ich habe natürlich ein Problem mit den herrlichen Stücken: Fischen oder nicht Fischen, das ist hier die Frage. Ein Verlust nur einer der kostbaren Gaben wäre furchtbar für mich. Was meint Ihr?
Herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Womit ich mich im UK vermutlich großzügig eindecken würde wären Bombs in Gewichten von 1/8 bis 3/8 Unzen.
> Irgendwie gibts bei den üblichen Online-Händlern zu hohe oder schwer zu kalkulierende Versandkosten oder die Preise sind zu hoch.
> 
> An den Schwingspitzruten nutze ich ja gerne DS-Bleie, aber für die Pickerei sind kleine Arlesey- und auch Flat Bombs doch immer noch top.



Arlesey Blei kannst du aber auch gut zum Pickern nehmen finde ich, gerade im Stillwasser .....aber recht hast du schon, der Versand ist nicht günstig ! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Nutzen!

Und zwar unter kontrollierbaren Bedingungen: also zu Jahreszeiten und an Gewässern, wo man der Pose im E-Fall nacheilen kann.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Waggler aus Jasons Fabrikation (von dawurzelsepp habe ich ebenfalls außergewöhnlich schöne Exemplare erhalten - Danke!) optisch noch attraktiver als die Werke des Profis von der Insel.





Jasons Werk - traumhaft schöner Waggler, den ich in diesem Fall auf äußerst fragwürdige Art montiert habe.

PS:






und ^ dies ist die schönste Pose überhaupt in meinem Bestand, das Foto wird ihr nicht gerecht
ebenfalls aus Jasons Manufaktur


----------



## Minimax

Ich finde Wagglermontagen, so wichtig und richtig und unersetzlich sie im Stillwasser auch sein mögen, furchtbar klapprig unerträglich, da geh ich lieber gleich auf Lädscher. Bin ein Top-and-Bottom-Typ.
Übrigens sind Kielposen grade die Jasonsschen , im Bereich ihrer Tragkraft durchaus universal einsetzbar. Wilson hat Pfauenabscnitte zum trotten eingesetzt. Und DEine Aufnahme ist natürlich herrlich, rotaugiger geht's nicht mehr (lassen wir mal den  unschöne Kohlefaserstyle an der RUte aussen vor). Die Trudex ist ein herrliches, schlankes Röllchen (Der grauenhafte Name wird erträglicher, wenn man ihn nicht über "Trude" sondern über "true" herleitet.


----------



## geomas

^ haha, danke, die Rute ist trotz ihrer optischen Mängel eine meiner Lieblingspeitschen: ne alte sehr leichte Fox Duo-Lite Avon Specialist oder so.
Diese Combo (abzüglich der Pose) hat mir letzten Sommer meine dickste Tinca an Land gebracht.

und nochn Nachtrag: den Namen Trudex empfinde ich nicht als grauenhaft - vielleicht hilfts Dir, wenn Du sie anredest wie den kanadischen Premier
Falsch aber nicht gänzlich ohne Charme.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> den Namen Trudex empfinde ich nicht als grauenhaft - vielleicht hilfts Dir, wenn Du sie anredest wie den kanadischen Premier



Ich muss da etwas aufpassen. Ich rede bereits mit meinen Ruten, wenn ich jetzt noch Gespräche mit den Rollen anfange, dann bestellt DIe Missus für mich bald nen Vormund.


----------



## geomas

So, falls ich morgen mit dem korrekten Mind-Set aus der Koje kullere gehts zu einem Stillgewässer. 
Der verwunschene Waldteich wäre eine Möglichkeit, sogar eine naheliegende.
Nachmittags muß ich wegen eines wichtigen Jobs einigermaßen fit sein - vielleicht klappts am Vormittag noch mit zwei schönen Stündchen am Wasser.
Mitkommen soll auf jeden Fall die Bolo und zwar aus rein praktischen Erwägungen.


----------



## Jason

So, das Muschel essen ist beendet und es war ein gemütlicher Abend. Hoffentlich bekomme ich morgen keinen Eiweißkollaps.
Lieber @Minimax , was heißt hier: unverschuldet zu Weihnachten ein Päckchen bekommen? Du hast wohl die Matchrute International vergessen. Außerdem ist mir die Brüderlichkeit ebenfalls sehr wichtig die auf jeden Fall hier aufrecht gehalten werden muss. 
Und verdammt noch mal, geh mit den Posen zu angeln. Wenn sie weg sind, sind sie weg. Dann bekommst du Ersatz. 
Danke noch mal für euer Lob meiner Posen. Fühl mich sehr geschmeichelt. Hätte niemals gedacht, die Teile hier so inszeniert werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, falls ich morgen mit dem korrekten Mind-Set aus der Koje kullere gehts zu einem Stillgewässer.
> Der verwunschene Waldteich wäre eine Möglichkeit, sogar eine naheliegende.


Oha, ist das der in der nähe von Flüsschen und Kanal- dann wärs aber ziemlich weit, oder?

Eigentlich hab ich morgen Starterlaubnis, aber ich fühle mich sehr faulpelzig. Der Sturm sollte hier mit dsanften Ausläufern erst gegen Spätnachmittag ankommen, der Regen, den er vor sich hertreiben soll, demotiviert mich aber stark. Andererseits stimmt mich böiges Wetter mit jagenden Wolken aus Erfahrung optimistisch- vielleicht liegts an der geriffelten Wasseroberfläche oder den wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen, die ein anpirschen an Brut und Kleinis ermöglichen, vielleicht auch an den Ortungsschwierigkeiten und Problemem mit der Zielauffassung, die solche Bedingungen unseren gefiederten Mitbewerbern bereiten- Aber an solchen Tagen sang ich selten die Marseillaise. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, ist das der in der nähe von Flüsschen und Kanal- dann wärs aber ziemlich weit, oder?
> 
> Eigentlich hab ich morgen Starterlaubnis, aber ich fühle mich sehr faulpelzig. Der Sturm sollte hier mit dsanften Ausläufern erst gegen Spätnachmittag ankommen, der Regen, den er vor sich hertreiben soll, demotiviert mich aber stark. Andererseits stimmt mich böiges Wetter mit jagenden Wolken aus Erfahrung optimistisch- vielleicht liegts an der geriffelten Wasseroberfläche oder den wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen, die ein anpirschen an Brut und Kleinis ermöglichen, vielleicht auch an den Ortungsschwierigkeiten und Problemem mit der Zielauffassung, die solche Bedingungen unseren gefiederten Mitbewerbern bereiten- Aber an solchen Tagen sang ich selten die Marseillaise. Man wird sehen.


Bleib lieber zu Hause. Sonst stürzt noch ein Baum auf dein Auto, oder noch viel schlimmer auf dich. Liebe Leutchen, wartet lieber, bis die unangenehme Sabine vorüber ist. Dann habt ihr mehr vom Leben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Und außerdem, so wie ich dich in Erinnerung habe, @Minimax du Hungerhaken, das war in Gieselwerder, wird dich so ne Sturmböe sonst wo 
hin blasen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Bei „Sabine” denke ich als Bildungsbürger natürlich sofort an eine der großartigsten deutschen Kapellen und meine Stimmung hebt sich umgehend.
Nachmittags hocke ich in einer großen, sicheren Halle und vormittags ist Sabine noch irgendwo bei Großenkneten unterwegs.






Der Waldteich ist jener mit dem Steg in der Nähe, nicht das kürzlich inspizierte Kleingewässer.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Liebe Leutchen, wartet lieber, bis die unangenehme Sabine vorüber ist.


Jetzt hast Du mich getriggert. Manchmal muss man sich den unangenehmen Sabines stellen, sonst ziehen sie nie vorüber, auch wenns schmerzhaft ist. Ausserdem würde ich lange bevors brenzlig wird verschwinden, denn vorher kommt der Regen, und wer mich kennt weiss, das ich aus Zucker bin. Und schliesslich: Heut blieben drei versierte Friedfischprofis und Ükel Schneider, wisst Ihr was das statistisch gesehen bedeutet?


----------



## Minimax

AUsserdem kirege ich die Posen ja eh ersetzt, wenn ein Baum oder ein Haus drauffällt, hast Du selbst gesagt.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> AUsserdem kirege ich die Posen ja eh ersetzt, wenn ein Baum oder ein Haus drauffällt, hast Du selbst gesagt.



Was ist das denn jetzt bitte für eine Haltung???!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> AUsserdem kirege ich die Posen ja eh ersetzt, wenn ein Baum oder ein Haus drauffällt, hast Du selbst gesagt.


Na klar. Dazu stehe ich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Was ist das denn jetzt bitte für eine Haltung???!




   
Wenn wirs schaffen, den mörderischen Hintergrund auszublenden, ist Das *exakt der Ükel kurz vorm Wochenende*. (und wie Du richtig erkannt hast, kommt mir in dem Ensemble keine besonders coole Rolle zu.
Ich hätte übrigens auch einen cineastischen Wunsch, könnte man das mal in genau der Art mit den üblichen Ükel Verdächtigen drehen?


----------



## geomas

Von Alex und Susi abgesehen dürfte der Cast kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Tobias85

Mini und rustaweli versorgen uns morgen mit Fangbildern, während der Rest von uns schon zusammengekauert im Keller hockt und darauf hofft, dass das Haus stehen bleibt. Heute war das wohl eher die anglerische Ruhe vor dem Sturm.

Schöne Posen, die du dir da hast kommen lassen, Wuemme! Und auch die Posen von Jason sind natürlich wieder hübsch anzusehen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was morgen Nachmittag auf uns zu kommt. Am Montag muss ich nach Hannover, es steht eine Prüfung an. Daran, dass die Züge zuverlässig fahren werden, glaube ich noch nicht. Andrerseits kann ich mit dem Auto dann noch den einen oder anderen Laden anfahren und mich mit Nubbsies eindecken.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Von Alex und Susi abgesehen dürfte der Cast kein Problem sein, oder?


 Finde ich auch. Da ja @Tikey0815 ohnehin auf die Insel fährt, kann er gleich Panzertape und Kabelbinder mitnehmen, und Guy Ritchie mit zurückbringen. Der Dreht dann nen Ükeltrailer und wir lassen in wieder frei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du mich getriggert. Manchmal Und schliesslich: Heut blieben drei versierte Friedfischprofis und Ükel Schneider, wisst Ihr was das statistisch gesehen bedeutet?


Ein saisonbedingter Einbruch des Ükelmarktes? Statistische Ausreißer? Der Name des Namenlosen? Spann uns nicht auf die Folter!
#dasboot
Mein Signaturemove wäre wohl "I am not in the Condition to fish" oder so


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich so in meinem Erfahrungsschatz krame, wird es mit der Sabine nicht so wild werden. Diese Sabinen waren durchweg alle sehr warmherzige, wenn auch temperamentvolle Wesen. Viel schlimmer würde es uns treffen, wenn es sich um eine Sybille handeln würde. Die Sybillen waren alle von eher herber Natur.


----------



## rustaweli

So Freunde, es geht los.
Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag!
Vergesst nicht - Tage der Jagd werden von Gott nicht gezählt!
In diesem Sinne, Ciao!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jede Menge Petri für Euch, @rustaweli und @Minimax! Aber werdet nicht leichtsinnig, wenn es windig wird.
@Tobias85: Welchen Laden bevorzugst Du in Hannover? Ich fahre ja gern nach Garbsen (weiß gar nicht wie der Laden heißt), derhat ne Riesenauswahl und als kompetent empfinde ich zumindest einig der Mitarbeiter. Und in Sachen Futter, Attraktoren usw. ist der Laden spitze!
Häufiger bin ich allerdings in Björns Angelshop in Aligse. Liegt für mich optimal für einen kleinen Mittagspausenplausch mit Madenkauf.. Der Chef ist übrigens Brandungsprofi, fischt im Nationalkader und ist letztes Jahr mit dem Team Weltmeister geworden. Er wird mich in diesem Jahr mal mit an den Strand nehmen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich so in meinem Erfahrungsschatz krame, wird es mit der Sabine nicht so wild werden. Diese Sabinen waren durchweg alle sehr warmherzige, wenn auch temperamentvolle Wesen. Viel schlimmer würde es uns treffen, wenn es sich um eine Sybille handeln würde. Die Sybillen waren alle von eher herber Natur.


Einspruch: Ich kannte mal ne Sabine, die war sehr, sehr stürmisch!


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Einspruch: Ich kannte mal ne Sabine, die war sehr, sehr stürmisch!


Man man, wenn Mal die Sabine bläst flippen alle aus  Meinereiner wird ein Sturmwichteln veranstalten, alles was ich nicht mehr brauche vor die Tür stellen und dann zuschauen wer von den Nachbarn was bekommt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Man man, wenn Mal die Sabine bläst flippen alle aus  Meinereiner wird ein Sturmwichteln veranstalten, alles was ich nicht mehr brauche vor die Tür stellen und dann zuschauen wer von den Nachbarn was bekommt


Mmmmuuuuuhhhhgaaaa....


----------



## Tobias85

Ich bin damals bei Kyrill in Hannover gestrandet und habe seitdem noch ein oder zwei mal erlebt, dass der komplette Bahnverkehr im Norden eingestellt wurde. Seitdem geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher, grade wenn's so wichtige Termine sind.

@Wuemmehunter: Den Laden in Garbsen (pro-fishing GmbH) hab ich einmal besucht, habe jetzt nichtmehr im Kopf, dass die so ein großes Friedfisch-Sortiment (abseits vom Karpfen) hatten, war damals aber auch auf der gezielten Suche nach Hecht-Kram dort. Dann werd ich mich da dieses mal etwas genauer umsehen.  Ansonsten gehe ich gelegentlich zu Askari, wenn ich eine bestimmte Rute oder Rolle anschauen möchte und weiß, dass sie die da haben*. Ist mit den Öffis einfach besser zu ereichen. Aber in der Regel gehe ich bei mir vor Ort in den Laden, da bin ich mit dem alltäglichen ausreichend versorgt.

*so auch dieses mal, ich möchte mir mal die Daiwa Aqualites live ansehen


----------



## rustaweli

Allen welche heute draußen sind wünsche ich ein ganz dickes Petri und ne schöne Zeit in der Natur sowie am Wasser und vor allem paßt auf Euch auf, ja!
Was mich angeht, so bin ich endlich entschneidert und ein Dickkopf erbarmte sich meiner. Aber auch endlich döbelmäßig auf meiner Purist, was mir unendlich Freude bereitet. Aber mal in die Runde gefragt. Haben die Japaner irgendwie andere Maßeinheiten? Also das WG der Purist ist wohl mal maßlos untertrieben. Hab es heute getestet. Sie wirft locker 60 Gramm und biegt sich unter dem WG auch nicht an der Belastungsgrenze. Geht wohl noch mehr, wenn auch bei 60+ keine Gewaltwürfe, klar. Trotzdem ist sie unglaublich feinfühlig, bin so begeistert von ihr. Posen und Grundrute zugleich. Bin mir sicher mit ihr auch locker 30 Gramm MF Körbe fischen zu können. Auch die Spitze, zwar nicht feederlike aber nahe dran. Fantastisch! Auch den dt Tester verstehe ich nicht, obwohl er eigentlich versiert ist. Gegen sein Fazit behaupte ich anhand des Drills, daß sie wie gemacht ist für Döbel, Schleien oder gar mittlere Karpfen, ohne den Drillspaß bei kleineren Fischen einzubüßen.
Zurück zum Fang. Zwar "nur" Einer und keine Strecke wie vom Prof gewohnt, aber der zählt ja auch nicht für uns normale Angler, höchstens als erstrebenswert. Genauso wie wir Menschen nicht voll nach der Bergpredigt leben können um dabei noch über's Wasser zu gehen. Aber nach der Vervollkommenheit streben, des geht.
Entschuldigt bitte das Bild. Sollte alles schnell gehen und hab die Unschärfe erst daheim gesehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, rusty!
Schön dass es endlich geklappt hat mit der Purist.

Welchen Tester meinst du damit?


rustaweli schrieb:


> Auch den dt Tester verstehe ich nicht, obwohl er eigentlich versiert ist. Gegen sein Fazit behaupte ich anhand des Drills, daß sie wie gemacht ist für Döbel, Schleien oder gar mittlere Karpfen, ohne den Drillspaß bei kleineren Fischen einzubüßen.


----------



## Slappy

Stillgewässer trifft nicht ganz zu. Zumindest nicht oft heute. 
Knapp 2h Sitze ich hier und bisher nichts... Egal, Kinder sind an der Luft und spielen schön unten bei der Hütte und Papa kann nachm Dienst etwas abschalten


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, rusty!
> Schön dass es endlich geklappt hat mit der Purist.
> 
> Welchen Tester meinst du damit?



Danke Dir!
Den Tackle Tester vom CC. Würde ja den Link einfügen, aber CC wird diese Tage gerade überarbeitet.
Will ihn aber auch nicht diskreditieren, vielleicht hat er Recht und ich liege falsch. Sehe es aber wie gesagt komplett anders


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Den Tackle Tester vom *CC*. Würde ja den Link einfügen, aber CC wird diese Tage gerade überarbeitet.
> Will ihn aber auch nicht diskreditieren, vielleicht hat er Recht und ich liege falsch. Sehe es aber wie gesagt komplett anders




Aha.
OK. Das ist ein Forum nä?


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> OK. Das ist ein Forum nä?



Ja!
Poste Dir die Tage mal den Link zum Test.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> OK. Das ist ein Forum nä?


Sowas in der Art, nur ohne Beiträge, sprich es ist auf dem besten Weg die Fischhitparade zu machen.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> OK. Das ist ein Forum nä?



Classy Catchers. Vielleicht nichtmehr viel los, aber für die ükelrelevanten Methoden ein erstklassiges Nachschlagewerk

@rustaweli: herzliches Petri zum wohlgenährten Döbel!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art, nur ohne Beiträge, sprich es ist auf dem besten Weg die Fischhitparade zu machen.



Das stimmt wohl, leider.
Aber immer noch teilweise ein nicht schlechtes Archiv an interessanten Artikeln.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art, nur ohne Beiträge, sprich es ist auf dem besten Weg die Fischhitparade zu machen.


Meines Erachtens war es der Fehler, dass dort viel (zu viel?) in unsichtbaren Bereichen ablief. Das hebt den Trafic nicht unbedingt und der Wolfgang setzte für sich selber auch andere Akzente, als ausgerechnet das Forum. Es ist halt auch mühsam, über viele Jahre den gleichen Gaul zu reiten. Das können wir Privatiers machen. Aber was, außer neuen Bildern, will man in einem Bereich neu bringen, wo ein paar Haken, Bleie und Posen genügen? Uns Ükeln reicht das, aber das illustre Publikum will mehr sehen, als die hundertste Pin, oder Grundrute. Für uns ist das, wie gesagt, kein Problem, aber die Massen fesselt man so nicht.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wie geht's dir mittlerweile ? Ich hoffe etwas besser?
> 
> LG Michael



Viel besser noch nicht,aber ich brauchte etwas frische Luft...


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Läuft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338234
> 
> Die Muscheln sind köstlich @Minimax
> 
> Gruß Jason



Sieht echt lecker aus....


----------



## phirania

So kann jetzt auch die Bilder von gestern nachreichen.
Vom Handy klappts ja leider nicht.


----------



## phirania

PC klappt auch nicht mehr....


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bin damals bei Kyrill in Hannover gestrandet und habe seitdem noch ein oder zwei mal erlebt, dass der komplette Bahnverkehr im Norden eingestellt wurde. Seitdem geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher, grade wenn's so wichtige Termine sind.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter: Den Laden in Garbsen (pro-fishing GmbH) hab ich einmal besucht, habe jetzt nichtmehr im Kopf, dass die so ein großes Friedfisch-Sortiment (abseits vom Karpfen) hatten, war damals aber auch auf der gezielten Suche nach Hecht-Kram dort. Dann werd ich mich da dieses mal etwas genauer umsehen.  Ansonsten gehe ich gelegentlich zu Askari, wenn ich eine bestimmte Rute oder Rolle anschauen möchte und weiß, dass sie die da haben*. Ist mit den Öffis einfach besser zu ereichen. Aber in der Regel gehe ich bei mir vor Ort in den Laden, da bin ich mit dem alltäglichen ausreichend versorgt.
> 
> *so auch dieses mal, ich möchte mir mal die Daiwa Aqualites live ansehen


Hallo Tobias, ProFishing ist mein Stammladen, die sind auch bzgl. Friedfisch sehr gut ausgestattet, im Raum Hannover mit dem umfangreichsten Sortiment, auch qualitativ.
Und Olli und Oleg dort können dir bestimmt auch für die IG Leine noch einige Tipps geben, die kennen sich ganz gut aus. Pass nur bei Olli auf, wenn der merkt, dass du passionierter Friedfischangler bist, bekommst von ihm sämtliche neuen Düfte in diversen Flaschen serviert direkt unter die Nase gerieben


----------



## Tobias85

@Ukel: Danke für den Tipp und auch für die Warnung!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Minimax schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Da ja @Tikey0815 ohnehin auf die Insel fährt, kann er gleich Panzertape und Kabelbinder mitnehmen, und Guy Ritchie mit zurückbringen. Der Dreht dann nen Ükeltrailer und wir lassen in wieder frei.


Für den Fall, das Ritchie sich weigert ....  Hält hier jemand Schweine ??? 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

Füsch! Füsch in Brrrrandenburg! Hzl. Petri an Rusti, ging der auf Tulip?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ich habs gestern Nachmittag auch drei Stunden versucht und das erste mal für dieses Jahr geschneidert, und das an einer eigentlich zuverlässigen Stelle !!  Drei oder vier Mikrobisse, unanschlagbar, waren wahrscheinlich Bachflohkrebse oder etwas ähnlich großes/kleines ! 
Petri an alle, die gefangen haben und Respekt an diejenigen, die sich heute rausgewagt haben !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri in Deine Richtung, @rustaweli ! 
Schöner Döbel - und danke auch fürs „heißmachen” auf ne Purist!


Petri heil auch nach Brandenburg - bin schon gespannt, was der Sprtsfrnd Minimax da rausgezaubert hat. Die Energie in dem Post deutet auf einen Döbel hin.

@Slappy  - das sieht gemütlich aus bei Dir! 

@cyprinusbarbus - schade, daß es nicht lief. Aber Du hast ja gut vorgelegt...


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Füsch! Füsch in Brrrrandenburg! Hzl. Petri an Rusti, ging der auf Tulip?



Dickes Petri Dir!
Ja, auf das gestern vorbereitete Tulip.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas und gern geschehen!


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Vormittag für 2 Stunden Nettoangelzeit an einem kleinen Waldteich in der Nähe.
Es war doch schon windiger als vermutet und die von mir angedachte Stelle von einem Raubfischangler (Köfi an Pose) belegt.

Leider gab es keinen hunnertpro-Biß, das Beobachten der Pose war schwierig im Gegenlicht und den zahllosen Kleinstwellen auf dem Wasser.
Und mit Polbrillen werd ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr warm.
Hab heute mal eine absolute Low-Budget-Combo benutzt:






3g-Korkpose von Askari, China-Pin an el-Cheapo-Bolo
Hat Spaß gemacht, mit einer 3g-Pose gelingt das Werfen mit Bolo+Pin deutlich besser als mit 1 oder 1,5g-Posen.
Waldluft und der frische Wind waren sehr angenehm. Ist noch mal ein anderes Naturerlebnis als zum Beispiel an einem schönen Graben auf dem flachen Land zu sitzen. Ist beides schön.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Füsch! Füsch in Brrrrandenburg! Hzl. Petri an Rusti, ging der auf Tulip?


Auch hier: Füsch in Brandenburg!
Ich habe mich heute Vormittag dann doch noch aufraffen können und bin zum Plötzenärgern an den Kanal gefahren.
Das Wetter war eigentlich ganz schön. Sonne, ein bisschen Wind aber nicht zu viel.
Die erste Runde habe ich mit der Bolo gefischt und es gab auch einige Zielfische   




Irgendwann würden mir die Böen dann doch zu viel und ich habe auf die Picker umgestellt. Die Bisserkennung war zwar etwas schwierig, aber ein paar Bisse waren zum Glück sehr eindeutig zu erkennen.





Als dann gegenüber im Wald die ersten trockenen Äste krachten, habe ich dann endgültig eingepackt.

Petri an alle und passt auf, dass sie hr nicht weggepustet werdet!


----------



## geomas

Prima Plötz hast Du da aus dem Kanal geleiert, lieber @rutilus69 - Petri heil!
Was hast Du als Köder angeboten?


----------



## rustaweli

Klasse @rutilus69 , Petri!


----------



## Tobias85

Ein doppeltes Petri nach Brandenburg!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Prima Plötz hast Du da aus dem Kanal geleiert, lieber @rutilus69 - Petri heil!
> Was hast Du als Köder angeboten?


Danke   
Die gute alte Brotflocke hat es wieder Mal gerichtet.


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli
Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69
Von mir auch ein  Petri Heil.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Und gleich ein kräftiges Petri @rutilus69 zu den tollen Rotaugen, und ein Daumen hoch für Waldgänger @geomas,  schön das Du Die Zeit draussen genossen hast.
Bei mir bliebs auch bei dem einen Fisch -mal wieder- und ein halbes, bissloses Stündchen später hab ich die Stelle, die Ohnehin in diesen Tagen äussert turbulent und schwer zu beangeln ist, verlassen. Seht selbst:




Mit 20er Slinky und Seitenspitze ging's aber Halbwegs,  und der Biss des Burschen, ein recht kleiner, kam auch angemessen ungestüm. War auch ziemlich sauer, aber ich konnte in dann rasch in meiner "Landezone" begrüssen (Ein weiterer Fund, warum ich Stelle so mag, Landung und abhaken geht oft bequem im Wasser)
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wie gesagt, konnte ich keine Bisse mehr verzeichnen, und so langsam wurds auch etwas ungemütlich mit dem Wind und dem einsetzenden Astregen, also hab ich mich an die andere Stelle verlegt, die nur wenige Kilometer entfernt, aber seltsamerweise weniger Windig war. Die dortigen Jungs waren heute aber nicht zuhause, so das ich nach ner weiteren halben Stunde und ner dann doch sehr willkommenen Trotzgüster heim zur Missus gebraust bin.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Eine kurze, aber eigentlich doch schöne, etwas windige Angelei wars heut, und auch wenn mich die Flussgottheit zur Zeit kurz hält, hat sie mir immerhin doch nen Zielfisch spendiert,
Herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## rutilus69

Petri! @Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Und gleich ein kräftiges Petri @rutilus69 zu den tollen Rotaugen, und ein Daumen hoch für Waldgänger @geomas,  schön das Du Die Zeit draussen genossen hast.
> Bei mir bliebs auch bei dem einen Fisch -mal wieder- und ein halbes, bissloses Stündchen später hab ich die Stelle, die Ohnehin in diesen Tagen äussert turbulent und schwer zu beangeln ist, verlassen. Seht selbst:
> Anhang anzeigen 338282
> 
> Mit 20er Slinky und Seitenspitze ging's aber Halbwegs,  und der Biss des Burschen, ein recht kleiner, kam auch angemessen ungestüm. War auch ziemlich sauer, aber ich konnte in dann rasch in meiner "Landezone" begrüssen (Ein weiterer Fund, warum ich Stelle so mag, Landung und abhaken geht oft bequem im Wasser)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338283
> 
> Wie gesagt, konnte ich keine Bisse mehr verzeichnen, und so langsam wurds auch etwas ungemütlich mit dem Wind und dem einsetzenden Astregen, also hab ich mich an die andere Stelle verlegt, die nur wenige Kilometer entfernt, aber seltsamerweise weniger Windig war. Die dortigen Jungs waren heute aber nicht zuhause, so das ich nach ner weiteren halben Stunde und ner dann doch sehr willkommenen Trotzgüster heim zur Missus gebraust bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338284
> 
> Eine kurze, aber eigentlich doch schöne, etwas windige Angelei wars heut, und auch wenn mich die Flussgottheit zur Zeit kurz hält, hat sie mir immerhin doch nen Zielfisch spendier hat,
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax




Petri Heil Mini!

Schöne Fotos. Dein Flüsschen sieht meinem ähnlich. Ich glaub du wirst dich dort wie zu Hause fühlen.


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli , @rutilus69 , @Minimax 
Ein herzliches Petri Heil wünsche ich euch. Schön, dass ihr es bei diesem Wetter rausgewagt habt und der windigen Sabine die kalte Schulter gezeigt habt. Bei uns sind es schon fast Orkanböen. Bin froh, wenn das vorüber ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Minimax - da stand also auch bei Dir ne schöne Welle auf dem Flüßchen. 
Sehr schönes Foto vom Döbel!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @jason 1 , @Hering 58 und allen anderen für die Petris! Also Danke @all! 
Jetzt heißt es warten. Raus geht es erst wieder Samstag Morgen, direkt nach der Nachtschicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Ach Du meine Güte. Welch' Schande gehört da über mein Haupte! Oh du grüne Neune!
Nicht ganz unbeteiligt war natürlich auch in diesem Fangfall auch @Professor Tinca ! Danke nochmals für die Hakenempfehlung! Einziger Biss und kein Aussteiger, auf den Owner C5, Größe 4.


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli Der Tipp vom Profi war Gold wert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir noch mal ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger des heutigen Tages @rustaweli und @Minimax! Gut gemacht Jungs! Und das angesichts der krassen Rahmenbedingungen. Minis Flüsschen sah ja fast schon furchterregend aus.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petrie an alle, die draußen waren und besonders an @rustaweli , @Minimax und @rutilus69. Es war richtig schön auf dem Sofa, so in drei Decken gehüllt und kein Sturm da. Aber ich habe eine Frage an unsere Centrepinfraktion, wird in England der Begriff PIN auch für Nottinghamrollen und für Fliegenrollen benutzt? Ich konnte mich eben nicht zurückhalten und bekomme demnächst zwei Rollen, eine 20er Jahre und eine 50er Jahre, sehen aus wie Centrepin, aber....könnten von der Beschreibung auch Nottingham bzw Fliegenrollen sein. Aber es ist einfach schön, wenn manche Leute ihre Rollen in der falschen Kategorie einstellen.


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> @rustaweli Der Tipp vom Profi war Gold wert.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieber Prof, was gibt es da zu lachen? Du hast doch rusti den entscheidenen  Tipp mit der Hakengröße gegeben. Damit ist er doch gut gefahren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petrie an alle, die draußen waren und besonders an @rustaweli , @Minimax und @rutilus69. Es war richtig schön auf dem Sofa, so in drei Decken gehüllt und kein Sturm da. Aber ich habe eine Frage an unsere Centrepinfraktion, wird in England der Begriff PIN auch für Nottinghamrollen und für Fliegenrollen benutzt? Ich konnte mich eben nicht zurückhalten und bekomme demnächst zwei Rollen, eine 20er Jahre und eine 50er Jahre, sehen aus wie Centrepin, aber....könnten von der Beschreibung auch Nottingham bzw Fliegenrollen sein. Aber es ist einfach schön, wenn manche Leute ihre Rollen in der falschen Kategorie einstellen.


Können wir mal das Röllchen sehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber Prof, was gibt es da zu lachen? Du hast doch rusti den entscheidenen  Tipp mit der Hakengröße gegeben. Damit ist er doch gut gefahren.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Ich glaub ja dass er den Fisch zu der Zeit an dem Ort wohl auch mit nem anderen Haken gefangen hätte.
Der Haken ist nicht das Entscheidende aber er hält den Fisch wenigstens gut wenn man sonst alles richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petrie an alle, die draußen waren und besonders an @rustaweli , @Minimax und @rutilus69. Es war richtig schön auf dem Sofa, so in drei Decken gehüllt und kein Sturm da. Aber ich habe eine Frage an unsere Centrepinfraktion, wird in England der Begriff PIN auch für Nottinghamrollen und für Fliegenrollen benutzt? Ich konnte mich eben nicht zurückhalten und bekomme demnächst zwei Rollen, eine 20er Jahre und eine 50er Jahre, sehen aus wie Centrepin, aber....könnten von der Beschreibung auch Nottingham bzw Fliegenrollen sein. Aber es ist einfach schön, wenn manche Leute ihre Rollen in der falschen Kategorie einstellen.




Fliegenrollen hiessen schon immer Fly Reel. Nottinghamrollen können Centrepins sein, aber auch herkömmliche Achsrollen mit einer durchgehenden Achse, die ,mit einjer Kontermutter oder sogar Flügelschraube gesichert wurde. EIn Beispiel dafür sind die hölzernen Starback Nottinghamrollen. Ursprünglich war der Begriff Centrepin tatsächlich auf extrem leichtlaufende Achsrollen mit grosser Spule beschränkt, welche die auf einem Nadellager (pin) lief.
Heute hat sichs durch die Kugellager wieder vermixt: Einge Centrepins z.B. die chinesische Cyprinus Familie und so weiter, haben eine durchgehende Achse, andere ein Nadellager wie  z.B. die der Youngs and Sons.  In der Praxis ist das aber egal, da alle modernen Pins, ob mit Pin oder Achse, Kugellager im Spulenkern aufweisen 
 und so ohnehin sehr leichtgängig sind. Es gibt Nachbauten von klassischen Pins und einige wenige "echte" Centrepins, die ohne Kugellager wirklich auf einem Nadellager laufen. Wenn Du uns Bilder der Rollen zeigst, werden wir sie mit Sicherheit einer der Kategorien zuweisen können- Glaub ich.


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Können wir mal das Röllchen sehen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Das fällt bei mir unter Nottingham, war auch dabei
.


----------



## Jason

Dann sind diese beiden Rollen normale Achsrollen. Keine Centrelpins. Oder? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Edit: bezieht sich auf die zuerst gezeigten Rollen von Hecht100+

Ah, ok - DIe Konterschrauben sind deutlich zu sehen -das sind keine Fliegenrollen (zu gross, 2 Griffe) und ich glaube auch keine Centrepins mit Nadellager, sondern Achsrollen mit Durchgehender Achse. Wobei die zweite mit ihrer leichten Bauweise (beachtet die Stegverbindungen der Spulenhälften) vielleicht doch eine ist, ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht- der Schlitzkopf könnte zu einer Madenschraube, die auf der Nadel sitzt gehören, ich glaubs aber nicht so recht. Zum Trotting mit ablaufender Schnur  und für Walllis Cast wohl zu schwergängig, aber sicherlich als Grundrollen geeignet. Sehr interessante Stücke,
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja dass er den Fisch zu der Zeit an dem Ort wohl auch mit nem anderen Haken gefangen hätte.


Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht! Mit meinen Gamakatsu hatte ich jedenfalls viele Fische nach den ersten Sekunden verloren. Ob mit der Feeder oder Purist, gleiche Rolle, gleiche Bremseinstellung, gleiche Schnur. Heute ein Biss und er hing sicher. Man kann jetzt spekulieren oder einzig die Fakten heranziehen.
Dank wem Dank gebührt!


----------



## Minimax

@Jason, genau, das sind auch Achsrollen.
Hier ein Schnappschuss auf die Schnelle der beiden Typen: Links Achsrolle, rechts Centrepin


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> @Jason, genau, das sind Achsrollen.
> Hier ein Schnappschuss auf die Schnelle der beiden Typen: Links Achsrolle, rechts Centrepin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338304


Schöne Sachen hast da auf deinen Tisch liegen . Aber Danke für die genaue Erklärung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das fällt bei mir unter Nottingham, war auch dabei
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338302


Leider ist das Bild sehr klein, aber es sieht so aus als hätte die zwei feste Gehäusedeckel und nen S-Handle- dann wär es, glaube ich keine Nottingham.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69: Das ist mir jetzt doch etwas sehr peinlich, ich hatte Dich übersehen. Pardon, auch Dir natürlich ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch zur Güster noch Petri, @Minimax!


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Leider ist das Bild sehr klein, aber es sieht so aus als hätte die zwei feste Gehäusedeckel und nen S-Handle- dann wär es, glaube ich keine Nottingham.








Hoffe das es jetzt besser ist, habe die Datei umbenannt. Und @jason 1 , was hälst du von Wonderreel 1735 und 1810.Rein zufällig natürlich.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, muss das dir bestimmt nicht peinlich sein. Ich übersehen hier auch schon mal das eine oder andere. Hier geht es nun mal drunter und drüber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338307
> 
> Hoffe das es jetzt besser ist, habe die Datei umbenannt. Und @jason 1 , was hälst du von Wonderreel 1735 und 1810.Rein zufällig natürlich.


Was soll ich davon halten? Jede Shakespeare Rolle ist für mich eine schöne Rolle. Am liebsten würde ich sie alle besitzen. Hust, hust.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@Hecht100+ ja besser, vielen Dank. Das könnte eine Fliegenrolle einer bestimmten, klassischen Bauweise oder wahrscheinlicher eine kleine Multiplikatorrolle sein, ich kann mich aber irren. Hast du einBild von der Seitenplatte mit der Kurbel ?


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn sie in den nächsten Tagen kommen stelle ich sie dir vor.


----------



## Jason

Oje, für was wir den Ükel alles mißbrauchen. Die Bilder sind aus dem Katalog von 1963. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Auch hier: Füsch in Brandenburg!
> Ich habe mich heute Vormittag dann doch noch aufraffen können und bin zum Plötzenärgern an den Kanal gefahren.
> Das Wetter war eigentlich ganz schön. Sonne, ein bisschen Wind aber nicht zu viel.
> Die erste Runde habe ich mit der Bolo gefischt und es gab auch einige Zielfische
> Anhang anzeigen 338268
> 
> Irgendwann würden mir die Böen dann doch zu viel und ich habe auf die Picker umgestellt. Die Bisserkennung war zwar etwas schwierig, aber ein paar Bisse waren zum Glück sehr eindeutig zu erkennen.
> Anhang anzeigen 338269
> 
> 
> Als dann gegenüber im Wald die ersten trockenen Äste krachten, habe ich dann endgültig eingepackt.
> 
> Petri an alle und passt auf, dass sie hr nicht weggepustet werdet!




Petri Heil auch an rutilus.

Tolle Plötzen. Besonders der obere hat einen wunderschönen blauen Rücken.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil auch an rutilus.
> 
> Tolle Plötzen. Besonders der obere hat einen wunderschönen blauen Rücken.


Das stimmt. Wunderschöne Fische. Die tiefroten Augen finde ich auch sehr schön. Das erinnert mich an Holland.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Wunderschöne Fische. Die tiefroten Augen finde ich auch sehr schön. Das erinnert mich an Holland.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da hattest du auch tiefrote Augen?


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hattest du auch tiefrote Augen?


Wie schon mal gesagt, 30 Jahre her

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle erfolgreichen.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an alle erfolgreichen.


Hast du denn was gefangen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Auch hier: Füsch in Brandenburg!
> Ich habe mich heute Vormittag dann doch noch aufraffen können und bin zum Plötzenärgern an den Kanal gefahren.
> Das Wetter war eigentlich ganz schön. Sonne, ein bisschen Wind aber nicht zu viel.
> Die erste Runde habe ich mit der Bolo gefischt und es gab auch einige Zielfische
> Anhang anzeigen 338268
> 
> Irgendwann würden mir die Böen dann doch zu viel und ich habe auf die Picker umgestellt. Die Bisserkennung war zwar etwas schwierig, aber ein paar Bisse waren zum Glück sehr eindeutig zu erkennen.
> Anhang anzeigen 338269
> 
> 
> Als dann gegenüber im Wald die ersten trockenen Äste krachten, habe ich dann endgültig eingepackt.
> 
> Petri an alle und passt auf, dass sie hr nicht weggepustet werdet!



Petri schöner Fisch...


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Und gleich ein kräftiges Petri @rutilus69 zu den tollen Rotaugen, und ein Daumen hoch für Waldgänger @geomas,  schön das Du Die Zeit draussen genossen hast.
> Bei mir bliebs auch bei dem einen Fisch -mal wieder- und ein halbes, bissloses Stündchen später hab ich die Stelle, die Ohnehin in diesen Tagen äussert turbulent und schwer zu beangeln ist, verlassen. Seht selbst:
> Anhang anzeigen 338282
> 
> Mit 20er Slinky und Seitenspitze ging's aber Halbwegs,  und der Biss des Burschen, ein recht kleiner, kam auch angemessen ungestüm. War auch ziemlich sauer, aber ich konnte in dann rasch in meiner "Landezone" begrüssen (Ein weiterer Fund, warum ich Stelle so mag, Landung und abhaken geht oft bequem im Wasser)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338283
> 
> Wie gesagt, konnte ich keine Bisse mehr verzeichnen, und so langsam wurds auch etwas ungemütlich mit dem Wind und dem einsetzenden Astregen, also hab ich mich an die andere Stelle verlegt, die nur wenige Kilometer entfernt, aber seltsamerweise weniger Windig war. Die dortigen Jungs waren heute aber nicht zuhause, so das ich nach ner weiteren halben Stunde und ner dann doch sehr willkommenen Trotzgüster heim zur Missus gebraust bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338284
> 
> Eine kurze, aber eigentlich doch schöne, etwas windige Angelei wars heut, und auch wenn mich die Flussgottheit zur Zeit kurz hält, hat sie mir immerhin doch nen Zielfisch spendiert,
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax



Auch hier ein Dickes Petri an den Erfolgreichen Fänger.....


----------



## phirania

Alle den Sturm soweit gut überstanden....?


----------



## rutilus69

Jepp, hier sieht es so aus, als wäre das Unwetter ziemlich glimpflich abgelaufen. 
Aber heute Nacht hat es schon recht heftig gepustet.


----------



## Slappy

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hast du denn was gefangen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Leider nein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Guten Morgen meine Herren!
Der Sturm ist vorrüber, der Wasserstand um fast 3m gefallen und meine neuen Angelruten wollen ans Wasser.
Leider kann ich mich bei diesem Wetter nicht wirklich aufraffen..
Stattdessen spiele ich mit meinen Neuerwerbungen und bin ziehmlich begeistert; teure Ruten sind fast immer gut und leicht zu finden, 50€ Spinnruten kenne ich auch einige, aber ne Match für nen Fuffi habe ich bislang nicht gefunden.
Jetzt habe ich ne wirklich feine Khoga Viper Match, die fürs leichte Fischen auf Rotauge und Konsorten richtig gut zu gebrauchen sein wird.
Die Khoga Match Fighter ist ne ganze Klasse härter (übrigens drei-, und nicht zweiteilig wie im Katalog beschrieben..) und ergänzt die Viper perfekt nach oben Richtung Großbrassen und Satzkarpfen.
Die Lake Trout ist ne ganz andere Art von Rute, langsamer und parabolischer als die beiden Match, aber bestimmt sehr gut mit Montagen zwischen 5 und 40gr zu fischen.
Auf dem Bild sieht man recht gut den Unterschied zwischen Ballistoliertem Kork und Unbehandeltem - ich mag es etwas dunkler und der Dreck haftet halt viel weniger an.. .









Lake Trout
Match Fighter
Viper Match


----------



## rhinefisher

Und ganz fettes Petri an die Jungens welche, ob nun erfolgreich oder nicht, dem Wetter getrotzt haben - Respekt...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Irgendwie nachvollziehbar, dass Du Dich nicht wirklich aufraffen kannst, @rhinefisher! Ich bin heilfroh einen beheizten und trockenen Büroarbeitsplatz zu haben. 
Die Rutengriffe und -spitzen machen ja schon mal einen vernünftigen Eindruck (wobei mir als bekennender „Korkfetischist“ der Griff der Lake Trout am besten gefällt). Bin sehr auf Deinen Bericht aus der Praxis gespannt.


----------



## Mescalero

@rhinefisher 
Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb!
Deiner Empfehlung folgend habe ich die Viper Match ebenfalls geordert, angeblich ist sie lagernd und lieferbar. 
Schaumermal...


----------



## Hecht100+

Hat schon jemand die WFT Mono Weißfisch ausprobiert?


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> @rhinefisher
> Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb!
> Deiner Empfehlung folgend habe ich die Viper Match ebenfalls geordert, angeblich ist sie lagernd und lieferbar.
> Schaumermal...



Da wirst Du nicht enttäuscht werden - für nen Fuffi wirklich ne klasse Rute!
Gerade zum feinen Fischen ist die sehr gut brauchbar, denke ich jetzt mal, denn gefischt habe ich die noch nicht, aber man spürt ja doch so einiges beim Wedeln..


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Irgendwie nachvollziehbar, dass Du Dich nicht wirklich aufraffen kannst, @rhinefisher! Ich bin heilfroh einen beheizten und trockenen Büroarbeitsplatz zu haben.
> Die Rutengriffe und -spitzen machen ja schon mal einen vernünftigen Eindruck (wobei mir als bekennender „Korkfetischist“ der Griff der Lake Trout am besten gefällt). Bin sehr auf Deinen Bericht aus der Praxis gespannt.



Der Kork ist bei den drei Ruten identisch - nur sind die beiden Unteren mit Ballistol eingerieben..
Und ja - draussen ist es viel zu ungemütlich, ich war gerade mit der Töle in der Stadt und es ist mir definitiv zu windig zum Angeln.. .


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Vorstellung des Kogha-Trios!

Neulich kam bei mir kurz Interesse an einer 2-teiligen Matche von 12 Fuß auf, aber da einige neue Ruten noch auf ihre Entschneiderung warten wurden entsprechende Pläne vertagt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich war heute auch bei Askari, sind zwar 90 km, aber berufsbedingt, dann ausgenutzt. Und nein, ich habe mir die Viper-Match nicht mal angeguckt, ich kenne mich ja. Dafür habe ich 3 Schöne Korkposen, danke an @geomas für diese Inspiration, geholt, 3 Spulen a 500 mtr. WFT-Mono a 1,99€ und eine Zeltheizung, ich traue der Erderwärmung nicht. Die kleinen Korkposen mit 1 bis 3 gramm sind wirklich wunderschön. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und laßt euch nicht wegwehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja, diese Posen sind wirklich sehr hübsch.
Ich glaube der Geo hat ne ganz Sammlung davon...


----------



## DonRosso

Hallo,
seit einiger bin ich stiller Mitleser dieses Threads.
Ich stelle mich mal kurz vor:
Ich bin 31 und komme aus Bamberg. Eigentlich eher bei den Raubfischen zu Hause, gibt es einen Friedfisch, der mich seit Jahren fasziniert:
Die Barbe, aufgrund ihrer Schönheit und Kampfkraft.
Da ich seit diesem Jahr das Glück habe, eine Strecke der Regnitz befischen zu dürfen, die einen guten Bestand vorzuweisen hat, möchte ich mich dieses Jahr wieder mehr dieser Fischart und der Friefischangelei widmen.
Egal ob mit der Feederrute, der Pose oder dem rollendem Grundblei, werde ich versuchen ein paar von den Staubsaugern zu überlisten.
Vielleicht findet sich hier so gar jemand, der die Regnitz in oder bei Bamberg ebenfalls befischt.
Ein paar zarte Versuche habe ich dieses Jahr schon hinter mir, leider noch ohne Erfolg, wohlwissend, dass die gute Barbenzeit noch kommt.
Grüße DonRosso


----------



## Waller Michel

DonRosso schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seit einiger bin ich stiller Mitleser dieses Threads.
> Ich stelle mich mal kurz vor:
> Ich bin 31 und komme aus Bamberg. Eigentlich eher bei den Raubfischen zu Hause, gibt es einen Friedfisch, der mich seit Jahren fasziniert:
> Die Barbe, aufgrund ihrer Schönheit und Kampfkraft.
> Da ich seit diesem Jahr das Glück habe, eine Strecke der Regnitz befischen zu dürfen, die einen guten Bestand vorzuweisen hat, möchte ich mich dieses Jahr wieder mehr dieser Fischart und der Friefischangelei widmen.
> Egal ob mit der Feederrute, der Pose oder dem rollendem Grundblei, werde ich versuchen ein paar von den Staubsaugern zu überlisten.
> Vielleicht findet sich hier so gar jemand, der die Regnitz in oder bei Bamberg ebenfalls befischt.
> Ein paar zarte Versuche habe ich dieses Jahr schon hinter mir, leider noch ohne Erfolg, wohlwissend, dass die gute Barbenzeit noch kommt.
> Grüße DonRosso



Willkommen bei Uns im Ükel !
Ich wohne leider in einer ganz anderen Ecke ! Aber das Angeln auf Barbe empfinde ich persönlich auch als was ganz besonderes! 
Ist einfach auch ein toller Fisch !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch bei Askari, sind zwar 90 km, aber berufsbedingt, dann ausgenutzt. Und nein, ich habe mir die Viper-Match nicht mal angeguckt, ich kenne mich ja. Dafür habe ich 3 Schöne Korkposen, danke an @geomas für diese Inspiration, geholt, 3 Spulen a 500 mtr. WFT-Mono a 1,99€ und eine Zeltheizung, ich traue der Erderwärmung nicht. Die kleinen Korkposen mit 1 bis 3 gramm sind wirklich wunderschön.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338327
> 
> 
> Und laßt euch nicht wegwehen.


Auch Posen von der Stange können sehr schön sein. So wie diese hier. Danke fürs zeigen, Heiner.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Herzlich willkommen, Don Rosso!

@Hecht100+ - Glückwunsch zu den Korkposen und der WTF-Schnur! 
Die Korkwaggler und Korkproppen von Askari habe ich noch nicht probiert, die Zeit dafür kommt aber sicherlich.
Bei denen würde mich ein Verlust zwar ärgern, aber nicht umhauen wie es mit Jasons und Wurzesepps Werken wäre.


----------



## Jason

DonRosso schrieb:


> möchte ich mich dieses Jahr wieder mehr dieser Fischart und der Friefischangelei widmen.


Da hast du definitiv den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen. Wäre echt toll, wenn du uns ein paar Friedfischfänge präsentieren könntest. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Für einen schnöden Reed Waggler bin ich auch schon baden gegangen. Es war nur noch sehr wenige Zentimeter kalt. Aber der 0815 Schwimmer war eben einer der letzten, die ich in Irland gekauft habe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Vor einiger Zeit hatte Askari mal Posen für paar Pfennige im Angebot. ...*habe bestimmt 50 Stück mitgenommen 
	

		
			
		

		
	




*


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Bei denen würde mich ein Verlust zwar ärgern, aber nicht umhauen wie es mit Jasons und Wurzesepps Werken wäre.


Auch du, lieber Georg, bekommst von mir Ersatz. Wenn ich mit dem bauen nachkomme. Heute zum Beispiel habe ich keine Lust mehr. War mal wieder ein Arbeitsreicher Tag. Einfach nur noch runter kommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit hatte Askari mal Posen für paar Pfennige im Angebot. ...*habe bestimmt 50 Stück mitgenommen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338349
> *


Wenn so eine flöten geht, tut es nicht weh. Aber auch diese Tun ihren Dienst.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@Hecht100+diese Posen sind wirklich sehr hübsch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Erste Bleilieferung aus Asien bekommen. Nicht alltäglich geformte Birnenbleie mit Wirbel in wirklich feinen Abstufungen, 54 Stück für iirc 16 EUR


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
nicht schlecht deine Posen.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn so eine flöten geht, tut es nicht weh. Aber auch diese Tun ihren Dienst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Absolut!  Sind natürlich nix besonderes und schon gar kein Vergleich zu denen die Du baust aber für bisschen zum stippen am Vereinsweiher ausreichend. 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@Hering 58 Welche Posen fischt du denn? Würde mich interessieren. Mach mal Bilder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> nicht schlecht deine Posen.


Für 29 Cent und an dem Tag gabs noch 10% auf alles


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338350
> Anhang anzeigen 338351
> 
> 
> Erste Bleilieferung aus Asien bekommen. Nicht alltäglich geformte Birnenbleie mit Wirbel in wirklich feinen Abstufungen, 54 Stück für iirc 16 EUR


Schnapper, du Fuchs.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Heute war ich oben in Rostock und habe mir einen E Motor für das Boot besorgt, als Positionsmotor ,natürlich musste ich auch mal einen Blick in den Hafen werfen  nicht zuletzt wegen den Heringsanglern ....Ihr habt wirklich ein schönes Eck dort zum Angeln  
Wenn das Wetter besser gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir gerne mal die schönen kleinen Flüsschen angesehen 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Diese alten Schätzchen kommen allerdings nicht mehr ans Wasser. Ehr was für die Vitrine. Da muss ich auch mal ran 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Heute war ich oben in Rostock und habe mir einen E Motor für das Boot besorgt, als Positionsmotor ,natürlich musste ich auch mal einen Blick in den Hafen werfen  nicht zuletzt wegen den Heringsanglern ....Ihr habt wirklich ein schönes Eck dort zum Angeln
> Wenn das Wetter besser gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir gerne mal die schönen kleinen Flüsschen angesehen
> 
> LG Michael


Hätte das der Geo gewusst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Die ganz schmale Korkpose habe ich auch Jahrzehnte lang gefischt    
Gabs auch in allen Farben 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hätte das der Geo gewusst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hab ich dran gedacht natürlich! Wollte aber niemand überfallen. ....das hatte sich erst sehr kurzfristig ergeben 

LG


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Diese alten Schätzchen kommen allerdings nicht mehr ans Wasser. Ehr was für die Vitrine. Da muss ich auch mal ran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338352
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


So ein "Hecht-Bummerl" (1. Reihe, 3. v.r.) hatte wohl jeder schon am Start....


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> So ein "Hecht-Bummerl" (1. Reihe, 3. v.r.) hatte wohl jeder schon am Start....



Jaaaaa  die gabs auch geschlitzt


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die ganz schmale Korkpose habe ich auch Jahrzehnte lang gefischt
> Gabs auch in allen Farben
> 
> LG Michael


Wenn man sie nicht verliert, hat man lange was davon.   Aber die Korkposen haben erstaunlicher Weise keine Lackierung. Und trotzdem halten sie sich. Kork ist ein Wunderbares Material.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> So ein "Hecht-Bummerl" (1. Reihe, 3. v.r.) hatte wohl jeder schon am Start....


Hab mir schon gedacht, das du darauf anspringst. Was doch deine  Zeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> So ein "Hecht-Bummerl" (1. Reihe, 3. v.r.) hatte wohl jeder schon am Start....



Da habe ich Heute noch 3 oder 4 rumliegen...


----------



## Hecht100+

Und die geschlitzten sind das Beste, Vorfach ab, Pose runter und schon kann man freie Leine Fischen. Zu 90% mit dem Korkproppen, auch heute noch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und die geschlitzten sind das Beste, Vorfach ab, Pose runter und schon kann man freie Leine Fischen. Zu 90% mit dem Korkproppen, auch heute noch.


Jipppp 
Leider gibt es viele Posen heutzutage nicht mehr! Die waren sehr praktisch 

LG


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich mal keine Kriege wird eine geschlossene genommen und dann kommt das Messer zum Einsatz


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hab mir schon gedacht, das du darauf anspringst. Was doch deine  Zeit.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das erinnert mich vor allem an die "Schwimmer", mit denen wir vor etwas über 45 Jahren am Neusiedlersee auf Zander fischten. Trümmer, an denen man problemlos aus ein Boot festmachen hätte können. 50er Schnur, so hart, wie Blumendraht und Schluckhaken an Stahlvorfächern... bis dann ein Kölner Angler auftauchte. Mit Matchruten, feinen Balsaposen und einem Hauch von Montage. Da hat es bei mir zum ersten Mal geschnackelt, wie man auch wirklich regelmäßig Zielfische fängt.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit hatte Askari mal Posen für paar Pfennige im Angebot. ...*habe bestimmt 50 Stück mitgenommen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338349
> *


Also, für Die Gewächse hätte mir Askari mehr als ein paar Pfennige fürs Mitnehmen zahlen müssen, muahahaha
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich vor allem an die "Schwimmer", mit denen wir vor etwas über 45 Jahren am Neusiedlersee auf Zander fischten. Trümmer, an denen man problemlos aus ein Boot festmachen hätte können. 50er Schnur, so hart, wie Blumendraht und Schluckhaken an Stahlvorfächern... bis dann ein Kölner Angler auftauchte. Mit Matchruten, feinen Balsaposen und einem Hauch von Montage. Da hat es bei mir zum ersten Mal geschnackelt, wie man auch wirklich regelmäßig Zielfische fängt.


So wars früher 
Aber Neusiedlersee ! Absolut ne Hausnummer oder


----------



## Andal

Recht viel mehr an Posenmodellen muss man eigentlich gar nicht haben. Den Korkproppen vielleicht ein, zwei Nummern größer noch, wenn es mal auf Raubfisch mit größeren Köderlis geht...


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, für Die Gewächse hätte mir Askari mehr als ein paar Pfennige fürs Mitnehmen zahlen müssen, muahahaha
> Hg
> Minimax


Kommt doch immer drauf an für was oder ?
Auf Wettkampf fahre ich damit mit Gewissheit auch nicht! 
Dort nutze ich auch ein anderes Tackel !
Zum verheizen am Weiher tut es das ,jedenfalls für mich! 
Wenn man ne billige Kopfrute nutzt ,hauen es jedenfalls hochwertige Posen auch nicht raus


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich vor allem an die "Schwimmer", mit denen wir vor etwas über 45 Jahren am Neusiedlersee auf Zander fischten. Trümmer, an denen man problemlos aus ein Boot festmachen hätte können. 50er Schnur, so hart, wie Blumendraht und Schluckhaken an Stahlvorfächern... bis dann ein Kölner Angler auftauchte. Mit Matchruten, feinen Balsaposen und einem Hauch von Montage. Da hat es bei mir zum ersten Mal geschnackelt, wie man auch wirklich regelmäßig Zielfische fängt.


Und das ist jetzt schon 45 Jahre her. Man denkt gerne zurück, wie einem auf die Sprünge geholfen wurde. Lieber Andal, wie wurden die alten Kunststoffposen genannt? Das Material hatte einen speziellen Namen. Hilf mir grad mal auf die Sprünge. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Früher waren Posen noch Schwimmer


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So wars früher
> Aber Neusiedlersee ! Absolut ne Hausnummer oder


Der Neusiedler ist wohl eine Nummer. Meistens nur brusttief, so gut wie überall schluffiger Tonboden, runum mit Schilf zugewachsen, aber gleich kilometerweit, Uferangestellen nur in den Bädern, oder den Kanälen entlang der Zufahrten durch das Ried... dazu enorm windanfällig. Aber mein liebstes Angelwasser in meiner Kindheit.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bakelitrolle und Zelluloydpose


jason 1 schrieb:


> Hilf mir grad mal auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Recht viel mehr an Posenmodellen muss man eigentlich gar nicht haben. Den Korkproppen vielleicht ein, zwei Nummern größer noch, wenn es mal auf Raubfisch mit größeren Köderlis geht...


Alte handgefertigte Posen. Das ist ja der Hammer. Wunderschön. Würdest du sie mir verkaufen? Oder wir könnten auch tauschen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt schon 45 Jahre her. Man denkt gerne zurück, wie einem auf die Sprünge geholfen wurde. Lieber Andal, wie wurden die alten Kunststoffposen genannt? Das Material hatte einen speziellen Namen. Hilf mir grad mal auf die Sprünge.
> 
> Gruß Jason


In Süddeutschland und Österreich waren es immer Schwimmer. Manchmal auch Stopsel, oder Stoppel - wenn sie von etwas gedrungener Form war. Posen hießen nur die "Exoten". Dünn und lang die Stachelschweinposen, die man an der "englischen Herrenrute" gefischt hat, wenn man es etwas subtiler, oder vornehmer anging.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bakelitrolle und Zelluloydpose


Bingo und vielen Dank.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Alte handgefertigte Posen. Das ist ja der Hammer. Wunderschön. Würdest du sie mir verkaufen? Oder wir könnten auch tauschen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So alt sind die nicht. 8 Jahre und von einem holländischen Posenmacher aus der Nähe von Maastricht. Mal sehen, von welcher ich mich trennen kann. Bringe sie dann nach Bremen mit.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Der Neusiedler ist wohl eine Nummer. Meistens nur brusttief, so gut wie überall schluffiger Tonboden, runum mit Schilf zugewachsen, aber gleich kilometerweit, Uferangestellen nur in den Bädern, oder den Kanälen entlang der Zufahrten durch das Ried... dazu enorm windanfällig. Aber mein liebstes Angelwasser in meiner Kindheit.


Das Gewässer interessiert mich jetzt nicht. Aber die Posen

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Haha, Jason, die Kork-Zeppeline fetzen! Tolle Posen.

Und ja, die kleine Auswahl von Andal sieht auch absolut top aus.

Die geschlitzten Korkproppen gibts doch hier und da noch, oder?


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das Gewässer interessiert mich jetzt nicht. Aber die Posen
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich werde Posen mitbringen und man wird sich einig werden.


----------



## Jason

Die linke und die beiden rechten kannste mitbringen.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Die geschlitzten Korkproppen gibts doch hier und da noch, oder?


Ja, sie werden aber weniger. Leider.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die geschlitzten Korkproppen gibts doch hier und da noch, oder?


Ich geh sogar noch weiter. Die kleinen Korkschwimmer sind ein Muss in jeder Angelausrüstung. Selbst wenn man sie nicht mehr benützt - haben muss man mindestens eine auf jeden Fall!


----------



## geomas

@Waller Michel  - hättest ruhig Zeichen geben könne. 
Fragen kostet nix, hat Opa gesagt. 
Mit den Heringen ist es diffizil hier. Die Hafenleute wollen eigentlich keine Heringsangler mehr auf ihrem Terrain sehen, weil da einfach zu viel Müll liegen bleibt.
Da zerstören einige wenige gründlich den Ruf aller Angler.
Der Überseehafen ist ohnehin no-go-Area.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Der Neusiedler ist wohl eine Nummer. Meistens nur brusttief, so gut wie überall schluffiger Tonboden, runum mit Schilf zugewachsen, aber gleich kilometerweit, Uferangestellen nur in den Bädern, oder den Kanälen entlang der Zufahrten durch das Ried... dazu enorm windanfällig. Aber mein liebstes Angelwasser in meiner Kindheit.



Ich war da auch als Kind  und hab dort in der Brühe den ersten Karpfen meines Lebens gefangen 
Zum Baden ein Witz 
Aber Fische hats viel dadrin 

LG


----------



## Andal

@geomas ... mit einer solchen roten Pose und einer einfachen Stippe an einem Steg ein paar Würmchen baden und vielleicht auch ein Bärschlein, oder ein Rotauge erbeuten. Das ist die Basis allen Fischens - da geht mir das Herz auf.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Waller Michel  - hättest ruhig Zeichen geben könne.
> Fragen kostet nix, hat Opa gesagt.
> Mit den Heringen ist es diffizil hier. Die Hafenleute wollen eigentlich keine Heringsangler mehr auf ihrem Terrain sehen, weil da einfach zu viel Müll liegen bleibt.
> Da zerstören einige wenige gründlich den Ruf aller Angler.
> Der Überseehafen ist ohnehin no-go-Area.



Ich komme sehr gerne einmal, aber dann halt vorher Bescheid geben. ....
Hatte das mit dem Motor auch erst heute morgen ausgemacht 
Und ich kenne die Gastfreundschaft der Ostdeutschen, die sagen da nicht Nein  das wollte ich nicht missbrauchen. ...
Aber ein anderes mal super gerne 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde Posen mitbringen und man wird sich einig werden.


Ich bringe auch welche mit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war da auch als Kind  und hab dort in der Brühe den ersten Karpfen meines Lebens gefangen
> Zum Baden ein Witz
> Aber Fische hats viel dadrin
> 
> LG


Mittlerweile auch viele und gar nicht so schlechte Waller!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Waller Michel  - hättest ruhig Zeichen geben könne.
> Fragen kostet nix, hat Opa gesagt.
> Mit den Heringen ist es diffizil hier. Die Hafenleute wollen eigentlich keine Heringsangler mehr auf ihrem Terrain sehen, weil da einfach zu viel Müll liegen bleibt.
> Da zerstören einige wenige gründlich den Ruf aller Angler.
> Der Überseehafen ist ohnehin no-go-Area.


In meinen Augen sind die genannten Leute Hafensänger. Unfassbar.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Mittlerweile auch viele und gar nicht so schlechte Waller!


Cool  wollte da vielleicht irgendwann noch einmal hin. ...hab ich mir schon vor Jahren mal gedacht, vielleicht von der Ungarischenseite 

LG


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Cool  wollte da vielleicht irgendwann noch einmal hin. ...hab ich mir schon vor Jahren mal gedacht, vielleicht von der Ungarischenseite
> 
> LG


Die ungarische Seite ist sicher die weniger versaubeutelte Seite. Die Burgenländer haben es für meinen Geschmack mit dem "Wellness" zu sehr übertrieben ... zu viel hipp & trullala. Aber den Fischen und dem See hat das keinen Abbruch getan. Außerdem weiss man heut viel bescheider, fängt dadurch mit Sicherheit besser und gezielter. Stichwort vor dem Ried ankern und drauf zu fischen - wie es ungarische Art ist. Nicht mitten rein und erst mal alles verscheuchen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die ungarische Seite ist sicher die weniger versaubeutelte Seite. Die Burgenländer haben es für meinen Geschmack mit dem "Wellness" zu sehr übertrieben ... zu viel hipp & trullala. Aber den Fischen und dem See hat das keinen Abbruch getan. Außerdem weiss man heut viel bescheider, fängt dadurch mit Sicherheit besser und gezielter. Stichwort vor dem Ried ankern und drauf zu fischen - wie es ungarische Art ist. Nicht mitten rein und erst mal alles verscheuchen.


Hab selbst von Ungarn aus dort noch nicht geangelt ! Aber genau so!  Die haben dort angeblich noch nicht jeden cm vermarktet! 
Und mit den Lizenzen is es auch leicht und günstig!  Ungarn selbst gefällt mir auch gut und die Unterkünfte sind auch bezahlbar 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Vor allem ist in Ungarn das Lächeln noch echt und nicht vom Tourismus Office befohlen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal keine Kriege wird eine geschlossene genommen und dann kommt das Messer zum Einsatz



Ich mach das mit einer Puksäge , das klappt prima und die Breite des Schlitzes ist wie bei den gekauften 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> @geomas ... mit einer solchen roten Pose und einer einfachen Stippe an einem Steg ein paar Würmchen baden und vielleicht auch ein Bärschlein, oder ein Rotauge erbeuten. Das ist die Basis allen Fischens - da geht mir das Herz auf.



Genau diese Art der Angelei (Korkpose, Kinderstippe, Wurm) habe ich ja Ende 2019 praktziert - leider ohne Erfolg.
Aber 2020 sollte es doch klappen mit Kaulbarsch, seinem größeren Vetter und vielleicht einem neugierigen Gründling.


----------



## Andal

Die hätte ich übrig ... exakt vorgebleit. Was für die Rotfedernspezialisten...


----------



## Waller Michel

Da es bei uns hier ja viele Silstar Fans gibt ; da bin ich bei Ebay gerade zufällig drauf gestoßen. ...vielleicht sucht ja jemand sowas ?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas
Danke für die Blumen und auch bei mir gilt wie auch vom Jason: "Sollte mal eine kaput gehen gibt es Ersatz dafür" 
Leider fehlt mir momentan einfach die Zeit um solche Kunstwerke zu bauen wie es Jason macht oder auch gute andere Posenbauer.
Ich hab zumindest noch großes Glück mich mit sehr guten Posenbauern austauschen zu können und dabei wenigstens am Ball zu bleiben.
Eines kann ich euch aber sagen es gibt weit mehr Posenbastler in Deutschland wie viele glauben und diese Posen sind meist nicht käuflich zu erwerben.

@jason 1
Lass deine alten Wickelbretter bloß nicht dem Kallweit sehen 

...brauchst du neue Vorlagen für neue Modelle ??


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Lass deine alten Wickelbretter bloß nicht dem Kallweit sehen


Stimmt ja. Der Wolfgang sammelt Wickelbrettchen. Aber gewisse Sachen gibt man nicht her. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Die Kallweit Brothers müssen doch schon mehrere Museen füllen können. Die haben genug von...!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Die Kallweit Brothers müssen doch schon mehrere Museen füllen können. Die haben genug von...!


Oh ja. Die besitzen auch einen Haufen Raritäten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der hier macht auch hübsche Posen:








						Paul Duffield Fishing Floats | eBay Shops
					

Traditional fishing floats individually hand made in the U.K. by Paul Duffield. Made with natural materials – Norfolk reed, quill and cane, my designs include Avons, perch and grrayling bobbers, Nottingham sliders, stillwater antennas and many more classic and traditional designs.  Each float is...



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der hier macht auch hübsche Posen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Duffield Fishing Floats | eBay Shops
> 
> 
> Traditional fishing floats individually hand made in the U.K. by Paul Duffield. Made with natural materials – Norfolk reed, quill and cane, my designs include Avons, perch and grrayling bobbers, Nottingham sliders, stillwater antennas and many more classic and traditional designs.  Each float is...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Und die Preise sind auch in Ordnung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Moinsens !






						Gemotiveerd Box Of 90+ Handmade Fishing Floats: Online Verkoopzegels
					

Gemotiveerd Box Of 90+ Handmade Fishing Floats Dobbers, Groothandel Sieraden En Woonaccessoires, Speelgoed Online Korting Promotie Winkel, Snelle Levering, Geniet Van De Beste Speciale Promoties Online!




					www.groothandelsieradenaccessoires.xyz
				








__





						Producten | DeDobberWinkel
					






					www.dedobberwinkel.com
				




 Niederländisch ist so eine geile Sprache ....... Stekenvarkeldobber = Stachelschweinpose 

Oder mal nach
* handgemaakte dobbers *googlen ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tricast

Schön finde ich die Posen mit Federkiel oder auch die Stachelschweinposen. Ein Genuss fürs Auge und die Sinne. Die Korkposen mit Holzkiel sprechen mich dagegen überhaupt nicht an, vielleicht habe ich die deshalb auch nicht in meinem Sammelsurium.
Auf der Stippermesse ist dieses Jahr auch wieder Ronald Hammers - Ronald Hammers Dobberbouw - der wieder vor Ort Posen dreht. Minimax hat einen Waggler von Ronald und kann bestimmt was dazu sagen.
Auf jeden Fall ist es was ganz besonderes mit besonderen Posen zu angeln.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Stekenvarkel




Das Wort find ich super!
Sollten wir unbedingt eindeutschen.


----------



## Mescalero

Stachelschwein ist doch schon perfekt eingedeutscht. Und klingt auch besser als Steckenferkel oder so.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Echt? Mir gefällt das Steckenferkel besser.


----------



## Tricast

Die Holländer haben schon schöne Bezeichnungen und es macht auch immer wieder Spass von denen was zu lesen. Unseren Kopfrutenstand nennen die z.B. Fastestocken Parade.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Hier war ja mal die Frage nach Angelzeitschriften. Eine zeitlang haben wir die "Witvistotaal" erhalten. Eine Zeitschrift aus Holland die sich nur mit Witvis (Weissfisch) beschäftigt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Stekenvarkel klingt eindeutig nach Spanferkel - also extrem positiv besetzt!


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Leider fehlt mir momentan einfach die Zeit um solche Kunstwerke zu bauen wie es Jason macht oder auch gute andere Posenbauer.


Wenn ich so was lese, schießt mir immer die röte in den Kopf. Ich bin doch nur ein kleiner Fisch in Sachen Posenbau. Lieber Josef, ich habe Posen von dir in der Hand gehalten, da kann ich mich dahinter verstecken.



Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nur ein kleiner Fisch in Sachen Posenbau.



GIb´s auf, Jason, wir kennen Deine Werke.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> GIb´s auf, Jason, wir kennen Deine Werke.


Flache Bälle. Gaaaanz flache Bälle.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Das erhebendste an einer Pose ist ihr Untergang!


----------



## Professor Tinca

5€ ins Phrasenfarkel!


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend Jungs,

Schöne Posen darf man hier dieser Tage bewundern. Und dass wir auf der Stippermesse einem Posenbauer über die Schulter gucken können freut mich natürlich auch sehr. 

Langsam komme ich auch in Frühlingsstimmung und stelle mir Stück für Stück eine to-buy-List zusammen, die Messe muss man ja nutzen, wenn man schon mal da ist und es fehlt grade einiges an Nubbsies. Größere Angeltouren sund die nächstenTage eh nicht drin und irgendwie muss man sich ja beschäftigen


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> Schöne Posen darf man hier dieser Tage bewundern. Und dass wir auf der Stippermesse einem Posenbauer über die Schulter gucken können freut mich natürlich auch sehr.
> 
> Langsam komme ich auch in Frühlingsstimmung und stelle mir Stück für Stück eine to-buy-List zusammen, die Messe muss man ja nutzen, wenn man schon mal da ist und es fehlt grade einiges an Nubbsies. Größere Angeltouren sund die nächstenTage eh nicht drin und irgendwie muss man sich ja beschäftigen



Männer  vergesst bitte nicht ein paar schöne Fotos zu machen 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> stelle mir Stück für Stück eine to-buy-List zusammen, die Messe muss man ja nutzen, wenn man schon mal da ist und es fehlt grade einiges an Nubbsies.



Tja, ich schätze, wenn auf der Messe die exorbitant kostspielige Rute Deiner Träume in Dein Leben tritt, und Du an Deine Ükelbrüder appelierst: "Haltet mich zurück, haltet mich zurück, Jungs" wirst Du erkennen, das man niemandem vertrauen kann.


----------



## Tobias85

In der Hinsicht bin ich zum Glück entschärft...meine Rutenneunschaffungen für dieses Jahr stehen im Prinzip schon genau fest und danach bin ich fürs coarse fishing erstmal ausreichend ausgestattet. Aber Körbe  Schleudern, Posen...dir werden mich zu Fall bringen, da verliert man so schnell den Überblick. Hier noch einen Euro, da noch drei, oh, die Feederspitzen da wären doch auch was für schwierige Tage...


----------



## Minimax

Aber ernsthaft, Freunde, Tobsen hat schon recht mit der Einkaufsliste:
dankt dran euch wichtige Infos von zuhause mitzunehmen, Durchmesser von Nachkauf-Feederspitzen, ebenso von Rutenspitzen die ihr mit Schraubringen nachrüsten wollt, und ganz wichtig, die Teilungslängen von Ruten, für bisher das richtige Futteral fehlt, Längste/grösste Kästchen die ein Rucksack aufnehmen muss- also solche Sachen, gibt bestimmt noch 20 ähnliche Dinge, diese ganzen ärgerlichen kleinen Masse- Schätze, auf der Sippermesse findet jeder Topf seinen Deckel, aber dafür muss man natürlich den Topfdurchmesser parat haebn.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft, Freunde, Tobsen hat schon recht mit der Einkaufsliste:
> dankt dran euch wichtige Infos von zuhause mitzunehmen, Durchmesser von Nachkauf-Feederspitzen, ebenso von Rutenspitzen die ihr mit Schraubringen nachrüsten wollt, und ganz wichtig, die Teilungslängen von Ruten, für bisher das richtige Futteral fehlt, Längste/grösste Kästchen die ein Rucksack aufnehmen muss- also solche Sachen, gibt bestimmt noch 20 ähnliche Dinge, diese ganzen ärgerlichen kleinen Masse- Schätze, auf der Sippermesse findet jeder Topf seinen Deckel, aber dafür muss man natürlich den Topfdurchmesser parat haebn.



Trotzdem lohnt es sich die Preise abzugleichen!  Nicht immer ist alles auf der Messe günstiger ....diese Erfahrung habe ich jedenfalls gemacht. 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Trotzdem lohnt es sich die Preise abzugleichen!  Nicht immer ist alles auf der Messe günstiger ....diese Erfahrung habe ich jedenfalls gemacht.
> 
> LG Michael



Sehr richtig, stimme zu. Aber das ist natürlich auch die Chance, bestimmte Sachen direkt, so mit in die Hand nehmen und sofort haben zu erlangen, ohne bestellen, und dann passts doch wieder nicht. Vergissnicht, in südlichen und östlichen Landesteilen sind Shops, die spezialisierten Ükelbedarf anbieten ganz dünn gesäht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, stimme zu. Aber das ist natürlich auch die Chance, bestimmte Sachen direkt, so mit in die Hand nehmen und sofort haben zu erlangen, ohne bestellen, und dann passts doch wieder nicht. Vergissnicht, in südlichen und östlichen Landesteilen sind Shops, die spezialisierten Ükelbedarf anbieten ganz dünn gesäht.



Das ist auch wieder richtig! 
Nur halt bei hochpreisigen Dingen lohnt sich halt der Abgleich! 
Ich bin auch mal mit einem vermeintlichem Schnäppchen nach Hause gefahren. ...hätte aber über 100 Euro gespart wenn ich abgeglichen hätte! 
Bei Artikel, keine Ahnung bis 40 oder 50 Euro würde ich das natürlich auch so kaufen


----------



## geomas

Ich tüftele derweil schon an der Tackle-Kauf-Logistik: vermutlich erst nach Rutenfutteralen sehen, dann zum Wagen, dann nen schönen Eimer ergattern und der muß in der 2ten Runde dann als Carryall herhalten.

@Tobias85 : nachdem ich einige Katschis probiert habe ist momentan eines von Guru mein Favorit. 
Die  gugelaunten „Tulpenzwiebeln” von Korda/Guru sind hoffentlich auch wieder da. 
Die Preise an diesem Stand waren letztes Jahr im Rahmen (normal oder minimal niedriger als die typischen online-Shop-Preise).


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : nachdem ich einige Katschis probiert habe ist momentan eines von Guru mein Favorit.



Dann hab ich ja mit dir und Minimax schon mindestens zwei Experten dazu da, prima


----------



## geomas

Haha, von der Sachkenntnis mal abgesehen fehlt mir nicht viel zum Experten.
Das passende T-Shirt lasse ich mir schnell anfertigen.


----------



## Andal

Ein Rutenkauf senkt den "haben will Spiegel" auf einen Schlag enorm. Die Liquidität auch. Viel schlimmer ist aber das Kleinzeug!

Daher befehle ich schon jetzt: *Man leihe mir keinen Cent!!!*


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Rutenkauf senkt den "haben will Spiegel" auf einen Schlag enorm. Die Liquidität auch. Viel schlimmer ist aber das Kleinzeug!



Exakt, Rutenkäufe sind Schläge, Anfälle, zu denen sich die Freunde nach dem Befinden und dem Leben danach erkundigen und Blumensträuße (gerne in gelb, die Farbe des Neides) senden. Nübsiekauf ist wie eine zehrende, Krankheit des Blutes, ein chronisches Leiden, das die Umwelt hinnimt, aber größtenteils ignoriert, Gebrechen eher als Ereignis.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Exakt, Rutenkäufe sind Schläge, Anfälle, zu denen sich die Freunde nach dem Befinden und dem Leben danach erkundigen und Blumensträuße (gerne in gelb, die Farbe des Neides) senden. Nübsiekauf ist wie eine zehrende, Krankheit des Blutes, ein chronisches Leiden, das die Umwelt hinnimt, aber größtenteils ignoriert, Gebrechen eher als Ereignis.


Bestens erkannt. Die schmerzvollen und bresthaften Momente erkennt der Nichtangler eben nicht bei uns, was das Leiden eben nicht mindert. Genau so der Verlust eines geliebten Utensils. Der Verlust des besten Wirbelbleis aller Zeiten ist halt viel mehr, als nur der Abriss von einem "Batzen Metall". Um wie viel mehr dann der Bruch einer Rute, oder das Absterben einer Rolle, das Seelenleben durchwirbelt, vermag der Aussenstehende gar nicht zu ermessen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so was lese, schießt mir immer die röte in den Kopf. Ich bin doch nur ein kleiner Fisch in Sachen Posenbau. Lieber Josef, ich habe Posen von dir in der Hand gehalten, da kann ich mich dahinter verstecken.
> Gruß Jason



Anfangswerke lieber Jason Anfangswerke, die Realität liegt eher bei Verbrauchsposen und deshalb nicht mehr ganz so schön.
Zugebrachte Anerkennung darf man gerne auch mal annehmen und zur kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,da ich ja nicht auf die Messe komme ,bin ich ja gezwungen hier mein Geld zu vernichten  Ebay ist da immer ein gutes Mittel zum Zweck! 
Meine Frau hat sich für das Frühjahr einen neuen Stuhl und einen Tisch gewünscht. ....
	

		
			
		

		
	









Eröffnet mir natürlich Tür und Tor für großräumige Bestellungen


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
sieht ja gut aus Michi.


----------



## geomas

Interessantes UW-Video aus Schweden:






die so oft wiederholte Aufnahme des stark aromatiserten/gedippten Hakenköders hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten
Das Zeugs muß die Tincas enorm „reizen” im Wortsinne. Der Autor meint, das Aroma wäre deutlich zu stark - gute Theorie, auch seine Meinung über das zu lange Vorfach.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> sieht ja gut aus Michi.



Danke! 
Hat sich meine Frau rausgesucht 
Sie ist ja bei 90% der Angelsitzungen dabei! 
Gerade im Sommer sind wir oft sehr lange am Wasser und dann ist ein bequemer Stuhl und eine Ablagemöglichkeit kein Fehler. 
Bin ja auch froh das Sie so oft dabei ist, so kann ich soviel und so oft angeln gehen wie ich möchte es gibt nie Mecker ......

LG Michael


----------



## DonRosso

Vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung 
Werde es demnächst mal mit Frühstücksfleisch am rollendem Grundblei probieren und natürlich berichten.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit an mittelgroßen Flüssen. Da werden ein paar Bleischrote als Beschwerung wohl nicht mehr ausreichen. 
Vielleicht ein schweres Kugelblei samt Stopper auf die Hauptschnur, oder doch eher am Seitenarm mit Birnenblei?
Grüße DR


----------



## Waller Michel

DonRosso schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung
> Werde es demnächst mal mit Frühstücksfleisch am rollendem Grundblei probieren und natürlich berichten.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit an mittelgroßen Flüssen. Da werden ein paar Bleischrote als Beschwerung wohl nicht mehr ausreichen.
> Vielleicht ein schweres Kugelblei samt Stopper auf die Hauptschnur, oder doch eher am Seitenarm mit Birnenblei?
> Grüße DR



Kommt halt auf die Strömung drauf an! 
Je nachdem geht da alles von einer Fließwasserposenmontage über eine Grundmontage ,Pickern Schwingspitze etc .
Ist halt wirklich von den Gegebenheiten abhängig, da hilft nur testen! 
Nur richtige Gewaltwürfe sind tabu, sonst angelst du ohne Köder .

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anfangswerke lieber Jason Anfangswerke, die Realität liegt eher bei Verbrauchsposen und deshalb nicht mehr ganz so schön.
> Zugebrachte Anerkennung darf man gerne auch mal annehmen und zur kenntnis nehmen.


Gut, du hast ja Recht. Ich bedanke mich in aller Form für die zugesprochenen Anerkennungen. Ich werde mir Mühe geben, um euch weiterhin
schöne Posen zeigen zu können. Habe aber gerade einen ein leicht erregtes Gemüt. Kämpfe gerade mit Masking Tape, Wicklungen und abblätternde Farbe usw. Es gibt noch viel zu lernen und erforschen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, so langsam freue ich mich mächtig auf die Posenangelei! Letzte Woche hatte ich ja meine Floats aus England bekommen, seit heute haben sie auch ein schönes Zuhause.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, so langsam freue ich mich mächtig auf die Posenangelei! Letzte Woche hatte ich ja meine Floats aus England bekommen, seit heute haben sie auch ein schönes Zuhause.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338472
> Anhang anzeigen 338473


Das Sieht so schön aus ! Ist schon fast zu schade zum Angeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

DonRosso schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung
> Werde es demnächst mal mit Frühstücksfleisch am rollendem Grundblei probieren und natürlich berichten.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit an mittelgroßen Flüssen. Da werden ein paar Bleischrote als Beschwerung wohl nicht mehr ausreichen.
> Vielleicht ein schweres Kugelblei samt Stopper auf die Hauptschnur, oder doch eher am Seitenarm mit Birnenblei?
> Grüße DR


Das hängt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, vor allem vom Grund ab. Wenn es zu steinig wird, rollt einfach nichts mehr und hängt nur noch. Ganz egal, was für Bleie du nimmst. Da hilft wirklich nur selber reinfuchsen.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, so langsam freue ich mich mächtig auf die Posenangelei! Letzte Woche hatte ich ja meine Floats aus England bekommen, seit heute haben sie auch ein schönes Zuhause.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338472
> Anhang anzeigen 338473


Pass mit den Schaumstoffeinlagen auf. Die können diese wunderschönen Posen nach einiger Zeit in der schönen Schatulle anfressen. Will dir keine Angst machen, aber ich habe da schon böse Bilder gesehen. Das ist aber ein langer Prozess bis da was passiert, wenn  man die länger in den Schaumstoff verweilen lässt. 
Aber das Sortiment ist der Knaller. Da hat der Posenbauer ganze Arbeit geleistet.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Gibt es Alternativen zum Schaumstoff? Wie würdest Du die Posen fixieren, @jason 1?


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das Sieht so schön aus ! Ist schon fast zu schade zum Angeln
> 
> LG Michael


Nein, die sind nicht zu schade zum angeln. Die sind dazu erschaffen worden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Gibt es Alternativen zum Schaumstoff? Wie würdest Du die Posen fixieren, @jason 1?


Tja, das ist eine gute Frage. Ich habe mal eine Schatulle angefertigt, mit normalen Schaumstoff. Das war der helle. Dann habe ich mal ein Bild gesehen, wo bei den Hellen Schaumstoff die Posen angefressen waren. Diese Posen lagen aber fast ein Jahr unangetastet in der Box. Und die Posen waren, ja wie soll ich sagen, zerstört. Der Lack und die Farben waren angefressen. Da ist irgend eine Chemie drin, die das auswirkt. 
Habe dieses Zeugs sofort rausgemacht und durch dunkles , festeres ausgetauscht. Weiß aber nicht, ob das Zeug gut ist. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Regelmäßig überprüfen und die Posen hin und wieder in der Box drehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nein, die sind nicht zu schade zum angeln. Die sind dazu erschaffen worden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schooooon  trotzdem is was besonderes! 
Mit euren schönen Posen kann ich leider nicht mithalten, hab nur unzählige von der Stange aus allen Preissegmenten ,Formen und Gewichtsklassen. ...
Aber bisschen Spielzeug habe ich mir vorhin auch geleistet


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Schooooon  trotzdem is was besonderes!
> Mit euren schönen Posen kann ich leider nicht mithalten, hab nur unzählige von der Stange aus allen Preissegmenten ,Formen und Gewichtsklassen. ...
> Aber bisschen Spielzeug habe ich mir vorhin auch geleistet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338474


Den gibt es ungelabelt bei Ali für ~14 EUR das Stück  absolut identisch und gut verarbeitet. Fürs nächste mal


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Schooooon  trotzdem is was besonderes!
> Mit euren schönen Posen kann ich leider nicht mithalten, hab nur unzählige von der Stange aus allen Preissegmenten ,Formen und Gewichtsklassen. ...
> Aber bisschen Spielzeug habe ich mir vorhin auch geleistet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338474
> Anhang anzeigen 338475


Das tolle an Fox Produkten ist ja, dass man damit Szene Angler so trefflich entzweien kann. Die einen sind total verzückt - die anderen verfallen beinahe der Raserei. Man sitzt mitten drin und genießt den Mehrwert!


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Den gibt es ungelabelt bei Ali für ~14 EUR das Stück  absolut identisch und gut verarbeitet. Fürs nächste mal



Schluck ......da hab ich jetzt doch etwas mehr bezahlt muss ich gestehen. ...is das Ali Versand oder wie nennt sich das? 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Genau. Hab da schon einige Dinge gefunden die mit dem Aufdruck wie spro oder FOX plötzlich das fünffache kosten


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das tolle an Fox Produkten ist ja, dass man damit Szene Angler so trefflich entzweien kann. Die einen sind total verzückt - die anderen verfallen beinahe der Raserei. Man sitzt mitten drin und genießt den Mehrwert!


Ich bin da eigentlich entspannt, die Ruten und rollen die ich von FOX kenne gefielen mir ganz gut, aber ich freu mich dennoch über Schnapper bei Ali


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau. Hab da schon einige Dinge gefunden die mit dem Aufdruck wie spro oder FOX plötzlich das fünffache kosten


Das muss ich mir morgen wirklich mal angucken ! Danke für den Tip 

LG


----------



## Jason

Auf Ali schwört @Kochtopf . Ist auch eine gute Adresse. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin da eigentlich entspannt, die Ruten und rollen die ich von FOX kenne gefielen mir ganz gut, aber ich freu mich dennoch über Schnapper bei Ali


Hast ja auch vollkommen Recht. Nur gibt es eben kaum eine Marke, die so polarisiert, wie es Fox vermag. Bisweilen ist es halt ein richtiger Spass, das einzusetzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das muss ich mir morgen wirklich mal angucken ! Danke für den Tip
> 
> LG


#Aliexpress € 7,99  30%OFF | SW20 Carp Fishing illuminated Swingers Fishing Hangers for bite alarm
https://a.aliexpress.com/_U0Tc3

Sind aktuell im Angebot, wenn du 4 Wochen Zeit hast verklopp die anderen und bestell dir die


----------



## Xianeli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Gibt es Alternativen zum Schaumstoff? Wie würdest Du die Posen fixieren, @jason 1?



Könnte man doch sicherlich mit Kork realisieren oder nicht ? Müssten die Maße halt nur sehr genau sein oder eine Arretierung zusätzlich auf dem Kork befestigen


----------



## geomas

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand hier mit den „Wasp” von Nash Erfahrungen machen können?









						Nash Tackle - Carp Fishing Tackle - The Wasp Indicator
					

WASP, THE WASP, INDICATION, INDICATOR, WASP INDICATOR




					www.nashtackle.co.uk
				




Keine Ahnung,. ob das nur was für die Karpfenfreaks ist oder auch fürs mittlere Grundangeln taugt.
Nachdem 2019 mir ja sehr schöne Tincas auch an Pose und Swingtip gebracht hat möchte ich 2020 auch weider mal etwas kräftigeres Gerät zum Einsatz bringen (leichte Festblei-Montagen, PVA und so).


----------



## Andal

Ich würde halt im Farbenladen, nicht im Baumarkt, fragen, was sich womit verträgt und wenn nicht ... Kinski 10+ ... macht auch mal Laune.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hi XIaneli, schön, von Dir zu hören.  Ein guter Vorschlag, den Du da gemacht hast. Und Du wirst es nicht glauben, ich war gerade dort, wo man Zeit zum Nachdenken hat und mir ist tatsächlich auch eine Korklösung durch den Kopf gegangen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #Aliexpress € 7,99  30%OFF | SW20 Carp Fishing illuminated Swingers Fishing Hangers for bite alarm
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_U0Tc3
> 
> Sind aktuell im Angebot, wenn du 4 Wochen Zeit hast verklopp die anderen und bestell dir die


Die Fox werde ich behalten, ich verkaufe Angelsachen niemals, hängt damit zusammen das ich 2x meine ganzen Sachen verloren habe ,aber überlege mir die als zweit Satz zu bestellen, dann kann man sie hautnah miteinander vergleichen. ....
Danke für den Link !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand hier mit den „Wasp” von Nash Erfahrungen machen können?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nash Tackle - Carp Fishing Tackle - The Wasp Indicator
> 
> 
> WASP, THE WASP, INDICATION, INDICATOR, WASP INDICATOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nashtackle.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung,. ob das nur was für die Karpfenfreaks ist oder auch fürs mittlere Grundangeln taugt.
> Nachdem 2019 mir ja sehr schöne Tincas auch an Pose und Swingtip gebracht hat möchte ich 2020 auch weider mal etwas kräftigeres Gerät zum Einsatz bringen (leichte Festblei-Montagen, PVA und so).


Der haut auch "leicht" hin, ist aber etwas pflegebedürftig, wg. Schmutz, Sand und so.


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Bist Du dir sicher mit absolut identisch? Kenne etliche Produkte die dem Original von Stonfo nachempfunden sind, äußerlich gleich nur in der Qulität und Verarbeitung eben nicht.
Sonst aber eine gute Adresse Ali Express.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Könnte man doch sicherlich mit Kork realisieren oder nicht ? Müssten die Maße halt nur sehr genau sein oder eine Arretierung zusätzlich auf dem Kork befestigen


Auch eine gute Idee. Sowas geschieht im Team. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Bist Du dir sicher mit absolut identisch? Kenne etliche Produkte die dem Original von Stonfo nachempfunden sind, äußerlich gleich nur in der Qulität und Verarbeitung eben nicht.
> Sonst aber eine gute Adresse Ali Express.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Also vom Foto gibt es schon mal unterschiedliche Details. ....werde Sie trotzdem bestellen und dann mal nebeneinander legen und einen kleinen Bericht hier schreiben


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also vom Foto gibt es schon mal unterschiedliche Details. ....werde Sie trotzdem bestellen und dann mal nebeneinander legen und einen kleinen Bericht hier schreiben


Ich habe mittlerweile einen ganzen Schwung von Fox, respektive Matrix. Ja, es ist vergleichsweise teuer, aber eben auch wertig und haltbar.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Bist Du dir sicher mit absolut identisch? Kenne etliche Produkte die dem Original von Stonfo nachempfunden sind, äußerlich gleich nur in der Qulität und Verarbeitung eben nicht.
> Sonst aber eine gute Adresse Ali Express.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hatte beide in den Händen - mindestens vom gleichen Band in China gelaufen


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile einen ganzen Schwung von Fox, respektive Matrix. Ja, es ist vergleichsweise teuer, aber eben auch wertig und haltbar.


Ich hab davon auch mehr als ich sollte gerade auch Kleidung Taschen Rucksack Pod etc etc .....ist wirklich alles sehr hochwertig! 
Ich bin halt auch schon ü50 und möchte mir Sachen kaufen die ich lange habe ,auch wenn ich halt nen Monat länger sparen muss. ......

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hatte beide in den Händen - mindestens vom gleichen Band in China gelaufen



Die entsprechen aber wenn dann eher den Fox micro ,die Kosten bei Fox aber auch nur 14 Euro ....morgen bestelle ich Sie ! Ich finde dort bestimmt auch noch den ein oder anderen Artikel!  Ist wirklich sehr günstig dort !


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hab davon auch mehr als ich sollte gerade auch Kleidung Taschen Rucksack Pod etc etc .....ist wirklich alles sehr hochwertig!
> Ich bin halt auch schon ü50 und möchte mir Sachen kaufen die ich lange habe ,auch wenn ich halt nen Monat länger sparen muss. ......
> 
> LG


Das ist eben die Frage, ob man nicht zu arm ist, sich billige Schuhe zu kaufen. Wenn ich mir nur ansehe, was mein Fox Adjusta Level Chair schon alles mitgemacht hat. Wirklich jede Mark(!)  wert gewesen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist eben die Frage, ob man nicht zu arm ist, sich billige Schuhe zu kaufen. Wenn ich mir nur anseheh, was mein Fox Adjusta Level Chair schon alles mitgemacht hat. Wirklich jede Mark(!)  wert gewesen!



Schuhe


----------



## Xianeli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hi XIaneli, schön, von Dir zu hören.  Ein guter Vorschlag, den Du da gemacht hast. Und Du wirst es nicht glauben, ich war gerade dort, wo man Zeit zum Nachdenken hat und mir ist tatsächlich auch eine Korklösung durch den Kopf gegangen.




Dann war meine Idee ja garnicht so abwegig =)

Ja ich bin momentan wieder 3 Wochen auf Fortbildung in Solingen und habe daher mal was Zeit zu tippseln anstatt immer nur zu lesen ^^


----------



## Mescalero

Einen Gedanken zu den edlen Posen noch: manche Hersteller von Instrumentenständern (Gitarren) geben an, ob das Polster ihrer Stellagen für Nitrolacke geeignet ist. Ist es nämlich oft nicht.... dann stellt der unbedarfte Virtuoso eventuell seine 4.985 Euro Custom Shop Stratocaster in den Ständer und am nächsten Tag wirft der Lack Blasen. Alte und Custom Gitarren sind oder werden oft noch mit Nitro oder ähnlichen Lacken beschichtet.

Ob das hier bei den Posen auch so ist? Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls greifen manche Schaumstoffe manche lösungsmittelhaltigen Lacke an.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> Gut, du hast ja Recht. Ich bedanke mich in aller Form für die zugesprochenen Anerkennungen. Ich werde mir Mühe geben, um euch weiterhin
> schöne Posen zeigen zu können. Habe aber gerade einen ein leicht erregtes Gemüt. Kämpfe gerade mit Masking Tape, Wicklungen und abblätternde Farbe usw. Es gibt noch viel zu lernen und erforschen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Anfangswerke waren rein auf mich bezogen 
Deise Probleme wirst du schon überwinden, beim Lack hilft oft vorheriges entfetten da mit jedem Anfasser wider über Finger neues aufgetragen wird.


----------



## Waller Michel

Männer. ...ich weiß zwar nicht wie das Wetter in den einzelnen Landesteilen werden soll?  Aber hier bei uns am Sonntag 14 Grad bewölkt, das könnte doch mal Angelwetter sein?  

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Zurückblickend auf unsere Posenbauer, lt. Internet ist im billigen Schaumstoff die meiste Chemie vorhanden. Das heißt im Umkehrschluß, das teuerste Schaumstoff das ich kenne sitzt in einer Matratze, also wenig Chemie,  also brauchen wir einen der seine Schaumstoffmatratze dafür opfert.

Gott sei Dank habe ich eine Federkern.


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zurückblickend auf unsere Posenbauer, lt. Internet ist im billigen Schaumstoff die meiste Chemie vorhanden. Das heißt im Umkehrschluß, das teuerste Schaumstoff das ich kenne sitzt in einer Matratze, also wenig Chemie,  also brauchen wir einen der seine Schaumstoffmatratze dafür opfert.
> 
> Gott sei Dank habe ich eine Federkern.


ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel und vor allem welche Chemie in eine gebrauchte Matratze hinzugekommen ist


----------



## Skott

Mescalero schrieb:


> Einen Gedanken zu den edlen Posen noch: manche Hersteller von Instrumentenständern (Gitarren) geben an, ob das Polster ihrer Stellagen für Nitrolacke geeignet ist. Ist es nämlich oft nicht.... dann stellt der unbedarfte Virtuoso eventuell seine 4.985 Euro Custom Shop Stratocaster in den Ständer und am nächsten Tag wirft der Lack Blasen. Alte und Custom Gitarren sind oder werden oft noch mit Nitro oder ähnlichen Lacken beschichtet.
> 
> Ob das hier bei den Posen auch so ist? Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls greifen manche Schaumstoffe manche lösungsmittelhaltigen Lacke an.


Deswegen sind Gitarrenkoffer wohl auch mit schwarzem Samt und nicht mit Schaumstoff ausgeschlagen...
Bay the way: Schwarzer Samt und darüber einen Gummi- oder Holzriegel wäre doch auch eine Möglichkeit, oder?


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, so langsam freue ich mich mächtig auf die Posenangelei! Letzte Woche hatte ich ja meine Floats aus England bekommen, seit heute haben sie auch ein schönes Zuhause.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338472
> Anhang anzeigen 338473


Eine schöne Dose, Stephan! Ist die selbst gebaut oder darf ich erfahren, woher du die beschafft hast...?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Wolfgang, 
zum selber bauen fehlt mir leider das handwerkliche Geschick. Die Box kommt wie die Posen von Ian Lewis. Hier der Link: www.handmadefishingfloats.co.uk.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> zum selber bauen fehlt mir leider das handwerkliche Geschick. Die Box kommt wie die Posen von Ian Lewis. Hier der Link: www.handmadefishingfloats.co.uk.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Stephan!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Moinsens !


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Gibt es Alternativen zum Schaumstoff? Wie würdest Du die Posen fixieren, @jason 1?


 Latex-Kaltschaum, ist lösemittelfrei und auch für Hyper-Allergiker geeignet, sollte also auch bei Posen funktionieren, die zu Allergien neigen. Ansonsten die Dobbers präventiv dünn mit einer Cortisonsalbe bestreichen ........ 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Mescalero

Skott schrieb:


> Eine schöne Dose, Stephan! Ist die selbst gebaut oder darf ich erfahren, woher du die beschafft hast...?


Vielleicht ist es keine, die Dose erinnert aber an eine Zigarrenkiste. Es könnte sich um Zeder handeln, soweit man das auf dem Foto erkennen kann.

Gebrauchte, leere Zigarrenkisten bekommt man übrigens in der Bucht. Sofern man keinen Wert auf große Namen (Cohiba, Montecristo etc.) legt, muss man nur sehr wenig dafür zahlen.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es keine, die Dose erinnert aber an eine Zigarrenkiste. Es könnte sich um Zeder handeln, soweit man das auf dem Foto erkennen kann.
> 
> Gebrauchte, leere Zigarrenkisten bekommt man übrigens in der Bucht. Sofern man keinen Wert auf große Namen (Cohiba, Montecristo etc.) legt, muss man nur sehr wenig dafür zahlen.


Leider nicht mehr in den Tabakwarenläden. Das bekümmert mich vor allem wegen den Zigarren und weniger wegen der Anschlussverwendung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Leider nicht mehr in den Tabakwarenläden. Das bekümmert mich vor allem wegen den Zigarren und weniger wegen der Anschlussverwendung.


Ne Zigarre am Wasser ist ein Muss! Die stecke ich aber erst dann an ,wenn ich entschneidert bin


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ne Zigarre am Wasser ist ein Muss! Die stecke ich aber erst dann an ,wenn ich entschneidert bin


...und manchmal einfach nur ein "Tropenschatz", um die Mücken zu vergrausigen. Eine im Brolly und die wollen nur noch weg!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...und manchmal einfach nur ein "Tropenschatz", um die Mücken zu vergrausigen. Eine im Brolly und die wollen nur noch weg!


Das klappt nicht nur mit Fliegen auch mit ungebetenen Gästen. .....nur die Pose sehe ich dann immer so schlecht


----------



## rhinefisher

Der Schaumstoff aus Pelican Cases greift nix an - kann man auch einzeln kaufen.. .


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das klappt nicht nur mit Fliegen auch mit ungebetenen Gästen. .....nur die Pose sehe ich dann immer so schlecht


Auf Grundmontagen und Pieper umstellen - das geht durch den Qualm.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hab heute gerade unsere Vereinszeitung bekommen. .....einen unserer Seen in einem Wald gelegen, wurde mit Karauschen besetzt ....
Ich schleif schon mal die Haken


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Schaumstoff aus Pelican Cases greift nix an - kann man auch einzeln kaufen.. .


Wie gut, dass ich nur dem Taschenwahn und nicht auch noch dem für Boxen verfallen bin. Meine Grundbleie sind aber auch deutlich weniger empfindlich.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab heute gerade unsere Vereinszeitung bekommen. .....einen unserer Seen in einem Wald gelegen, wurde mit Karauschen besetzt ....
> Ich schleif schon mal die Haken


Du Günstling, du!


----------



## Waller Michel

Taschenwahn ....kommt mir irgendwie so bekannt vor. .....grübel grübel


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Du Günstling, du!


Komm mich besuchen !


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Komm mich besuchen !


Kann durchaus passieren!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Kann durchaus passieren!


Würde mich sehr freuen  !!!!!
Hier ist immer ein Schlafplatz für dich frei! 

LG


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es keine, die Dose erinnert aber an eine Zigarrenkiste. Es könnte sich um Zeder handeln, soweit man das auf dem Foto erkennen kann.


In diesem Fall ist es eine Box aus Eiche. Zigarrenkisten lassen sich natürlich auch umwidmen. Ich habe auch einige Zigarrenkisten als Nubsie-Depot. Als bekennender Aficionado, der sich aber nur in der warmen Jahreszeit dem qualmenden Genuss hingibt, habe ich natürlich die eine oder andere Kiste.
Aber nur für Zuhause. Die meist aus sehr dünnen und leichten Hölzern gefertigten Kisten öffnen sich gerne im Gelände von selbst und das sieht immer so dämlich aus, wenn ich auf dem Boden rumkrabbeln muss, um in der Vegetation meine Nubsies wiederzufinden.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> ...und manchmal einfach nur ein "Tropenschatz", um die Mücken zu vergrausigen. Eine im Brolly und die wollen nur noch weg!


Gibt weitaus Schlimmeres!
Mit Zigarren ist es wie mit Wein, Whiskey und Fliegenschnüren. Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf, wird es immer einen Markt für den teuersten Krempel geben, denn: allzu viele Snobs würden ums Verrecken nicht zugeben, dass die preiswerten Varianten ebenso gut oder besser sind als das grotesk Überteuerte.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gibt weitaus Schlimmeres!
> Mit Zigarren ist es wie mit Wein, Whiskey und Fliegenschnüren. Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf, wird es immer einen Markt für den teuersten Krempel geben, denn: allzu viele Snobs würden ums Verrecken nicht zugeben, dass die preiswerten Varianten ebenso gut oder besser sind als das grotesk Überteuerte.


Hatte neulich eine rein badische Zigarre. Die war sowas von gut! Von den kubanischen bin ich gar nicht soo begeistert. Die sind halt vor allem "nobel". Mir ist ein guter Smoke viel wichtiger.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gibt weitaus Schlimmeres!
> Mit Zigarren ist es wie mit Wein, Whiskey und Fliegenschnüren. Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf, wird es immer einen Markt für den teuersten Krempel geben, denn: allzu viele Snobs würden ums Verrecken nicht zugeben, dass die preiswerten Varianten ebenso gut oder besser sind als das grotesk Überteuerte.


wie wahr, wie wahr...
Meine liebste Zigarre ist die Cusano. Die Marke gehört zu Davidoff und die Zigarren sind in den unterschiedlichsten Formaten für kleines Geld zu haben. Das Aroma ist durchaus mit hochwertigen kubanischen Zigarren zu vergleichen ... tschuldigung, war jetzt ot.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hoffe ich schreib das jetzt richtig? Ich hole mir sehr gerne die Moods ...finde ich auch vom Geruch super


----------



## Mescalero

@Andal Jawoll, sehe ich auch so. Habe zu Weihnachten eine sauteure kubanische geschenkt bekommen, mich wirklich drauf gefreut und war sowas von enttäuscht. Was für ein übles Kraut!

Da ziehe ich die Tropenschatz 824 wirklich vor, die brennen zwar doppelt so schnell ab, schmecken aber besser und kosten einen winzigen Bruchteil.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> wie wahr, wie wahr...
> Meine liebste Zigarre ist die Cusano. Die Marke gehört zu Davidoff und die Zigarren sind in den unterschiedlichsten Formaten für kleines Geld zu haben. Das Aroma ist durchaus mit hochwertigen kubanischen Zigarren zu vergleichen ... tschuldigung, war jetzt ot.


Von der hatte ich ja in GW das Vergnügen. Das ist wirklich guter Stoff.


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich schreib das jetzt richtig? Ich hole mir sehr gerne die Moods ...finde ich auch vom Geruch super


Mein Alltagskraut sind von Agio die Meharis Java und da lieber die Minis.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja als mini mag ich meine auch gerne! 
Wobei ich die nicht ausschließlich rauche .....gibt schon gute Sachen und irgendwie gehört es für mich persönlich zum Angeln dazu


----------



## Andal

Ich finde das Thema Zigarren auch gar nicht so OT. Ein Smoke gehört für viele einfach zum Angeln.

Außerdem kann man die Zigarren mit den namhaften Bauchbinden gut mit dem Karpfenangelzeug vergleichen. Vieles ist einfach für die Zuseher.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema Zigarren auch gar nicht so OT. Ein Smoke gehört für viele einfach zum Angeln.
> 
> Außerdem kann man die Zigarren mit den namhaften Bauchbinden gut mit dem Karpfenangelzeug vergleichen. Vieles ist einfach für die Zuseher.


Und die Röhrchen von den Zigarren sind prima um Ködernadeln aufzubewahren. ....also gar nicht OT


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema Zigarren auch gar nicht so OT. Ein Smoke gehört für viele einfach zum Angeln.
> 
> Außerdem kann man die Zigarren mit den namhaften Bauchbinden gut mit dem Karpfenangelzeug vergleichen. Vieles ist einfach für die Zuseher.


Wenn ich am Wasser rauche sind unbeteiligte Zuseher eher lästig


----------



## Jason

Wo ihr gerade beim Thema Zigarren seid, meine Frau hat mir auch gerade eine verpasst. Die hat nicht so gut geschmeckt. Konnte sie aber mit einem Küsschen beruhigen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wo ihr gerade beim Thema Zigarren seid, meine Frau hat mir auch gerade eine verpasst. Die hat nicht so gut geschmeckt. Konnte sie aber mit einem Küsschen beruhigen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Konventiere doch zum Islam, dann ist Schluss damit.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Konventiere doch zum Islam, dann ist Schluss damit.


Ob ihm das was bringt, wenn ihn die Gattin ganz christlich faltet?


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Konventiere doch zum Islam, dann ist Schluss damit.


Nie im Leben. Es wird sich jeden Morgen rasiert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Dann scheidet Sikkhismus auch aus...hm...dabei sind die Turbane und der kleine Krummdolch so schön.


----------



## Andal

Ich kann den Atheismus wärmstens empfehlen. Keiner fragt nach einer Rasur und man kann an bestimmten Wochentagen üngerührt ausschlafen, weil man nicht in irgendwelche Tempel muss.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Konventiere doch zum Islam, dann ist Schluss damit.



Stellt euch @jason 1  vor,  mit 3 Ehefrauen, 12 Kindern, 3 Schwiegermüttern, 16 Tanten und dann mit allen zusammen zur Stippermesse. Da ist doch eine einzelne christliche Zigarre das kleinere Problem. Und zur Posenmacherei würde er dann doch auch nicht mehr kommen, das wäre doch für den Ükel ein großer Verlust.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stellt euch @jason 1  vor,  mit 3 Ehefrauen, 12 Kindern, 3 Schwiegermüttern, 16 Tanten und dann mit allen zusammen zur Stippermesse. Da ist doch eine einzelne christliche Zigarre das kleinere Problem. Und zur Posenmacherei würde er dann doch auch nicht mehr kommen, das wäre doch für den Ükel ein großer Verlust.


Ne, ne, da bleibe ich doch lieber evangelisch. 3 Ehefrauen.... ich glaube es wohl. Mir reicht die eine. 
Zum Thema angeln. Wer hat vor am WE ans Wasser zu gehen? Bei uns soll es am Sonntag mild, aber sehr nass werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Gute Frage. Mir bleibt nur morgen oder Samstag Vormittag, aber die Bäche sind voll und in den großen Seen hab ich immernoch Probleme, die Fische zu finden. Wenn wäre eh nur ein kurzer Ansitz drin. Mal sehen...


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Mir bleibt nur morgen oder Samstag Vormittag, aber die Bäche sind voll und in den großen Seen hab ich immernoch Probleme, die Fische zu finden. Wenn wäre eh nur ein kurzer Ansitz drin. Mal sehen...



Nachdem ich heute morgen Reklame gemacht habe ,für das Wetter am Sonntag, kam eben der Wetterbericht!  Sturm ab Samstag!  Nicht so stark wie Sabine aber Angeln wird trotzdem nix 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, geh lieber morgen. ....

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> für das Wetter am Sonntag, kam eben der Wetterbericht! Sturm ab Samstag! Nicht so stark wie Sabine aber Angeln wird trotzdem nix




Jupp.
Hier auch.
Entweder morgen oder wieder ein paar Tage nicht.......hmmmmmmm 

Edit. Sonnabend soll es hier auch noch gut werden.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute morgen Reklame gemacht habe ,für das Wetter am Sonntag, kam eben der Wetterbericht!  Sturm ab Samstag!  Nicht so stark wie Sabine aber Angeln wird trotzdem nix
> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, geh lieber morgen. ....
> 
> LG Michael


Ja, ich habe es auch gerade gehört. Jetzt geht der Mist wieder los.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Hier auch.
> Entweder morgen oder wieder ein paar Tage nicht.......hmmmmmmm


Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht? 
Ich kann nur noch an den Sommer denken. ...die ganze Nacht mit dem Shirt draußen sitzen, angeln einfach das Leben genießen  mal den Grill anfeuern usw .....
Keine Kälte kein Strum kein Dauerregen etc .

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht?
> Ich kann nur noch an den Sommer denken. ...die ganze Nacht mit dem Shirt draußen sitzen, angeln einfach das Leben genießen  mal den Grill anfeuern usw .....



Is ja bald wieder soweit.
Der größte Teil des "Winters" ist schon geschafft.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht?
> Ich kann nur noch an den Sommer denken. ...die ganze Nacht mit dem Shirt draußen sitzen, angeln einfach das Leben genießen  mal den Grill anfeuern usw .....
> Keine Kälte kein Strum kein Dauerregen etc .
> 
> LG Michael


Tja, guck mal auf den Kalender. Dauert wohl noch ein bisschen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Liebe Grüße aus dem nassen UK, heute hab ich Mal die Zeit gefunden und bin ne Stunde in die Brighton Marina gelaufen, dort sollte es in einen Tackle Shop gehen.....der aber nun nicht da war, auf Google ist halt auch kein Verlass  also nix mit Tackle Shoppen, morgen Nachmittag geht's wieder heim. Jetzt sitz ich hier im Hoteleigenen Pub und genieße beim Lesen im Board ein leckeres Guinness, wenigstens das ist wirklich angenehm


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> dort sollte es in einen Tackle Shop gehen.....der aber nun nicht da war


Dann hast du Geld für die Stippermesse gespart.  Lass dir das dunkle Bier schmecken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Schade, @Tikey0815...wäre bestimmt spannend gewesen, so ein Vergleichsbericht zwischen Insel-Shop und den heimischen.

Auf das Frühjahr freue ich mich auch schon total, im Moment ist bei mir alles nicht so Erfolg versprechend. Wenn die Fische wieder aktiver sind sieht das schon anders aus


----------



## Hering 58

@Tikey0815
Prost,lass dir das Guinness  schmecken.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade, @Tikey0815...wäre bestimmt spannend gewesen, so ein Vergleichsbericht zwischen Insel-Shop und den heimischen.
> 
> Auf das Frühjahr freue ich mich auch schon total, im Moment ist bei mir alles nicht so Erfolg versprechend. Wenn die Fische wieder aktiver sind sieht das schon anders aus


Die kalte Jahreszeit ist nun mal noch am laufen. Da sind die Fische träge. Entweder man bleibt zu Hause, oder man nimmt das, was kommt.
Aber es ist doch immer wieder spannend, mal zu testen, was man jetzt am Wasser erreichen kann. Ich freue mich ebenfalls auf wärmere tage am Wasser.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich muss morgen zur Jahreshauptversammlung, Samstag Sturmschäden im Garten beseitigen und Sonntag hab ich Arbeitsdienst. Wir bauen an der Wörpe ein "Wasserlabor" für "Lernende" wie es genderneutral heute heißt. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, was für ein Aufriss es war, die wasserrechtlichen Genehmigungen dafür zu bekommen. Aber jetzt sind sie da und Sonntag starten wir das Kettensägenmassaker um alles für den ersten Bauabschnitt vorzubereiten. Mit Angeln wir es damit eher nichts am Wochenende.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> für "Lernende"



Was ist damit gemeint, Stephan?
Schüler?


----------



## Mescalero

Schüler*innen


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen zur Jahreshauptversammlung, Samstag Sturmschäden im Garten beseitigen und Sonntag hab ich Arbeitsdienst. Wir bauen an der Wörpe ein "Wasserlabor" für "Lernende" wie es genderneutral heute heißt. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, was für ein Aufriss es war, die wasserrechtlichen Genehmigungen dafür zu bekommen. Aber jetzt sind sie da und Sonntag starten wir das Kettensägenmassaker um alles für den ersten Bauabschnitt vorzubereiten. Mit Angeln wir es damit eher nichts am Wochenende.


Viel Spaß beim Arbeitseinsatz. Jedenfalls beteiligst du dich an der Aktion. Wenn so was ist, haben doch die meisten Leute keine Zeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schüler*innen




Das Wort Schüler bezieht Mädchen bereits mit ein.

Ähnlich wie "Kinder".


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Wort Schüler bezieht Mädchen bereits mit ein.
> 
> Ähnlich wie "Kinder".


Das sehen einige Amtstanten (wenn ich Dir mal etwas despektierlich so nennen darf) heute aber anders. Entweder schreibst du Schülerinnen und Schüler, oder eben Lernende. Die Welt (zumindest die in deutschen Amtsstuben) ist definitiv bekloppt geworden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen zur Jahreshauptversammlung, Samstag Sturmschäden im Garten beseitigen und Sonntag hab ich Arbeitsdienst. Wir bauen an der Wörpe ein "Wasserlabor" für "Lernende" wie es genderneutral heute heißt. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, was für ein Aufriss es war, die wasserrechtlichen Genehmigungen dafür zu bekommen. Aber jetzt sind sie da und Sonntag starten wir das Kettensägenmassaker um alles für den ersten Bauabschnitt vorzubereiten. Mit Angeln wir es damit eher nichts am Wochenende.



Da erinnerst du mich an was !
Im alten Verein hatte wir auch Arbeitsdienst und nicht genug Leute mit Motorsägenschein .
Unser erster Vorsitzender hat noch einen vereinsexternen bestellt mit Motorsäge und Schein 
Der ist auch gekommen und hat sofort losgelegt das Ufer frei zu schneiden, Genehmigung dafür war vorhanden damals. 
Ich hab auch die Säge gehört und dann Bäume fallen gesehen 
Leider am See nebenan ,beim Nachbarverein  Das gab ein Stress


----------



## Kochtopf

[...ÜUS...]*
Ükel unrelated stuff


----------



## Tobias85

Ich dachte wir hatten vereinbart, solche politischen Themen (und das fällt ja nun eindeutig darunter) hier im Ükel auszusparen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Schüler, die Schülerin




Also wenn man hier sagt die Schüler gehen zur Schule, meint man damit alle.
Speziell ein Mädchen ist aber na klar ne Schülerin.

Das ist doch keine Politk, sondern Ansichtssache, Tobi..

Edit:
Ach jetzt verstehe ich. Um sowas hier geht es wohl. Hat son Professor mal zusammengefasst:








						Gender-Dogmatik widerspricht der Natur des Menschen
					

Die Genderforschung ist eine anti-biologische Pseudowissenschaft. Mehr noch: Sie ist politische Propaganda. Es ist wichtig, dass wir uns mit Alternativen zur "Mann-Frau-Kinder"-Familie beschäftigen und diese akzeptieren. Gender-Befürworter erheben sie aber fälschlicherweise zu einem Ideal.




					causa.tagesspiegel.de
				




Da hab ich mich noch nie mit befasst(und es nach den paar Zeilen in link auch nicht vor). Thema beendet von meiner Seite.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße aus dem nassen UK, heute hab ich Mal die Zeit gefunden und bin ne Stunde in die Brighton Marina gelaufen, dort sollte es in einen Tackle Shop gehen.....der aber nun nicht da war, auf Google ist halt auch kein Verlass  also nix mit Tackle Shoppen, morgen Nachmittag geht's wieder heim. Jetzt sitz ich hier im Hoteleigenen Pub und genieße beim Lesen im Board ein leckeres Guinness, wenigstens das ist wirklich angenehm


Oh, schade tut mir leid. Du kommst ja evtl. zur Stippermesse- vielleicht könntest du ein Beutelchen von der Erde mitbringen, auf der Walton, Venables, Walker und Yates (gwSN) wandelten?
HGB, 
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Oh, das hatte ich jetzt gar nicht als Politik Thema auf dem Schirm und ziehe meinen Beitrag hiermit zurück. Ich fand es lediglich bemerkenswert, dass ein Antrag auf eine Baugenehmigung mit einen Hinweis auf geschlechterneutrale Sprache zurück kommt.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, schade tut mir leid. Du kommst ja evtl. zur Stippermesse- vielleicht könntest du ein Beutelchen von der Erde mitbringen, auf der Walton, Venables, Walker und Yates (gwSN) wandelten?
> HGB,
> Minimax



Das finde ich eine wunderbare Idee! Oder - je nachdem wo du genau steckst - ein paar Tropfen geweihtes Wasser aus dem Avon oder dem River Wye?


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Oh, das hatte ich jetzt gar nicht als Politik Thema auf dem Schirm und ziehe meinen Beitrag hiermit zurück. Ich fand es lediglich bemerkenswert, dass ein Antrag auf eine Baugenehmigung mit einen Hinweis auf geschlechterneutrale Sprache zurück kommt.



Ist doch alles gut. Wollte nur von Anfsng sn verhindern, dass sich da jetzt ne politische/ideologische Diskusison im Ükel draus entwickelt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ist doch alles gut. Wollte nur von Anfsng sn verhindern, dass sich da jetzt ne politische/ideologische Diskusison im Ükel draus entwickelt.


Hast du völlig recht, meinen Kommentar hätte ich besser lassen sollen, sorry jungs, mea culpa


----------



## Tobias85

No harm done, Jungs


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast du völlig recht, meinen Kommentar hätte ich besser lassen sollen, sorry jungs, mea culpa



Gut Pötti. 
So spricht man auch nicht zu seinem Lieblings-PröfPröf, nur weil man anderer Meinung ist. 
Wir können uns über alles unterhalten - aber vernünftig und ohne mich als besseren Döbelangler zu dissen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut Pötti.
> So spricht man auch nicht zu seinem Lieblings-PröfPröf, nur weil man anderer Meinung ist.


Nein aber so schreibt man im Internet leider all zu leichtfertig, sorry


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ne, ne, da bleibe ich doch lieber evangelisch. 3 Ehefrauen.... ich glaube es wohl. Mir reicht die eine.
> Zum Thema angeln. Wer hat vor am WE ans Wasser zu gehen? Bei uns soll es am Sonntag mild, aber sehr nass werden.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hier soll es am Sonntag zwar warm werden, aber leider auch regnen und  ziemlich windig werden.
Dann werde ich wohl am Sonnabend mit ein paar Leuten aus dem Verein losziehen und ein bisschen den Kanal unsicher machen


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Hier soll es am Sonntag zwar warm werden, aber leider auch regnen und  ziemlich windig werden.
> Dann werde ich wohl am Sonnabend mit ein paar Leuten aus dem Verein losziehen und ein bisschen den Kanal unsicher machen



Also Samstag soll wohl schon Sturm sein? 
......

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also Samstag soll wohl schon Sturm sein?
> ......




Bei mir hier erst ab Sonntag lt. Wetterbericht.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter dann am Sonnabend tatsächlich aussieht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir hier erst ab Sonntag lt. Wetterbericht.
> Mal sehen wie das Wetter dann am Sonnabend tatsächlich aussieht.


Ja zieht diesmal über Südwesten an uns heran! 
Oben im Nordosten kommt es dann wohl erst Sonntag an ? Aber mal gespannt, diesmal sagen Sie es wird nicht so schlimm, denke nur Angeln wird dann trotzdem nicht wirklich funktionieren?  Und gefährlich ist es natürlich sowieso! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, schade tut mir leid. Du kommst ja evtl. zur Stippermesse- vielleicht könntest du ein Beutelchen von der Erde mitbringen, auf der Walton, Venables, Walker und Yates (gwSN) wandelten?
> HGB,
> Minimax


Möchtest du wen salben, oder einen Schrein weihen?


----------



## rutilus69

Genau so mache ich das auch. 
Ich traue der Wettervorherlüge auch immer erst, wenn das Wetter schon da ist


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Möchtest du wen salben, oder einen Schrein weihen?


Ich schätze, ein bisschen Erde aus dem Heiligen Land, in einem Beutelchen am Wasser dabei, kann Trost in bissloser Stunde spenden. Oder Fortitude, wenn die Versuchung beim Durchstreifen der Spinnangelabteilung stark wird ('vade retro, Sportex, apage certate!') 
Nächstes Jahr am Avon, lieber Bruder,
St. Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schätze, ein bisschen Erde aus dem Heiligen Land, in einem Beutelchen am Wasser dabei, kann Trost in bissloser Stunde spenden. Oder Fortitude, wenn die Versuchung beim Durchstreifen der Spinnangelabteilung stark wird ('vade retro, Sportex, apage certate!')
> Nächstes Jahr am Avon, lieber Bruder,
> St. Minimax


Ein Juju, ein Medizinbeutel ist kein Fehler, in einer Zeit voller Anfechtungen durch fremde Geister. Möge die Macht mit dir sein, Bruder!


----------



## rustaweli

Habt Ihr wirklich solche Angst vorm Spinnfischen! Ist ja fast wie bei den Fly Jungs wenn sie Wurm hören


----------



## Andal

Pour fait jolie!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Pour fait jolie!



"Leider" des Französischen nicht mächtig.


----------



## rustaweli

Doppelpost.


----------



## Andal

Nur um Spass zu haben.

Ich fische praktisch alle Methoden und Sparten aus - und es macht Freude.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Habt Ihr wirklich solche Angst vorm Spinnfischen! Ist ja fast wie bei den Fly Jungs wenn sie Wurm hören



Du hast natürlich recht. Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, diese im Kern interessante Angelei zu erkunden. Aber bevor ich auf die glitzernden Goodies der geldsammelnden Geräteindustrie hereinfallen, habe ich mir für die kommende Saison eine einfache Einsteigerkombi auf dem Gebrauchtmark besorgt, vielleicht nicht up to Date, aber bestimmt brauchbar


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht. Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, diese im Kern interessante Angelei zu erkunden. Aber bevor ich auf die glitzernden Goodies der geldsammelnden Geräteindustrie hereinfallen, habe ich mir für die kommende Saison eine einfache Einsteigerkombi auf dem Gebrauchtmark besorgt, vielleicht nicht up to Date, aber bestimmt brauchbar
> Anhang anzeigen 338509


Ein sehr schönes Ensemble!

Aber versuche mal, die tradierten Friedfischmethoden mit denen des Spinnfischens zu kombinieren. Stichwort gezupfte Würmer. Grad mit den alten, bewährten Gerätschaften eine sehr kurzweilige Art des Fischens. Und es kann wirklich alles den Köder nehmen, what ever swims along.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber versuche mal, die tradierten Friedfischmethoden mit denen des Spinnfischens zu kombinieren.


Ach komm, mein lieber, wir kennen uns doch. Ein bisschen Spinnerei und Aktuelles sind mir genau wie Dir nicht fremd. Ich liebe es aber hier an dieser Stelle ein gewisses, weltfremdes Aire der Neumodischen Spinnerei zu kultivieren. Aber in der Praxis kann man mich gelegentlich mit ner leichten Spinne in Berlin und Brandenburg zu Gesicht kriegen.


----------



## Andal

Keine Frage. Ich spinne besonders im Sommer sehr gerne modern. Aber ich wollte dich auch nur auf diverse Möglichkeiten aufmerksam machen, oder halt die Brüder, die am Flüsslein wandeln und gerne mal "alles" probieren.


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax
sehr interessante Combo.


----------



## Minimax

@Hering 58 Dankeschön, mein Lieber. Es ist ungefähr das, womit man in den frühen 60ern auf Forellen und Barsche geangelt hat. Ob sie mir auch heutzutage Glück bringt? Man wird sehen 
Hg
Mini


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht. Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, diese im Kern interessante Angelei zu erkunden. Aber bevor ich auf die glitzernden Goodies der geldsammelnden Geräteindustrie hereinfallen, habe ich mir für die kommende Saison eine einfache Einsteigerkombi auf dem Gebrauchtmark besorgt, vielleicht nicht up to Date, aber bestimmt brauchbar
> Anhang anzeigen 338509


Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!  
Wenn ich so schöne alte Sachen sehe werde ich ganz neidisch. .....
Macht einfach was her 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> @Hering 58 Dankeschön, mein Lieber. Es ist ungefähr das, womit man in den frühen 60ern auf Forellen und Barsche geangelt hat. Ob sie mir auch heutzutage Glück bringt? Man wird sehen
> Hg
> Mini


Auf jeden Fall.Ich wünsch dir viel Petri mit der Rute.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich find's toll, dass du so altes Gerät nochmal mit aus Wasser nimmst, das hat wirklich Stil.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich find's toll, dass du so altes Gerät nochmal mit aus Wasser nimmst, das hat wirklich Stil.



Ja doch das passt zum Friedfischangeln  hat was britisches 
Auch wenn es sich hierbei um eine Spinnrute handelt ,trotzdem der Stiel stimmt! 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> @Hering 58 Dankeschön, mein Lieber. Es ist ungefähr das, womit man in den frühen 60ern auf Forellen und Barsche geangelt hat. Ob sie mir auch heutzutage Glück bringt? Man wird sehen


Damit bist du auf abriebfesteres Monofil festgelegt. 
Alleine das ist heutzutage beim Spinnen schon exotisch, 
aber das merkt sowieso keiner, wenn er über die Combo staunen wird ...


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Damit bist du auf abriebfesteres Monofil festgelegt.
> Alleine das ist heutzutage beim Spinnen schon exotisch,
> aber das merkt sowieso keiner, wenn er über die Combo staunen wird ...


Also bei mir kommt schon hier und da noch ne Mono zum Einsatz beim Spinnfischen ....die hat ja nicht nur Nachteile, gerade mit Dropshot oft meine erste Wahl! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber bevor ich auf die glitzernden Goodies der geldsammelnden Geräteindustrie hereinfallen


Der glitzernde Kram ist für die Anfänger gedacht, und natürlich als Anglerfänger.
Also sehr einfach zu meiden.
Die besseren Gerätschaften schauen auch weit dezenter aus, wie gewohnt.
Zumal beim dauernden Rumhampeln mit der Spinnrute und Spinnrolle sehr viel Discoeffekte an die Fischlis abgestrahlt werden, zumindest bei Sonne.

Die alte Mitchell ist da erstklassig dezent, alte angelaufene Ringe auch weit mehr als neu Superchrom-Hochglanzspiegel, und eine gesplisste ist nicht rund und damit auch kein alltreffender Rundspiegel sowie kein Superepoxy-Spiegellack drauf. Die uralte Dame punktet mit dezent!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt schon hier und da noch ne Mono zum Einsatz beim Spinnfischen ....die hat ja nicht nur Nachteile, gera mit Dropshot oft meine erste Wahl!


Kann man ja auch, wenn man weiß und will, wenn die kurze Entfernung und die Zielfische stimmen. Und die geringe Sichtigkeit in Klarwasser und hellem Licht nützt. Oder man eine ziemlich krasse Rute verwenden will, da nehme ich dann feine 0.18 Mono für die Königin der Spinnruten.
Von den Räubern passt das gut zu Barsch und Forelle, genauso wie zum Döbel.
Aber das weiß ja nicht mehr jeder Angler ...


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler achje achje, wann kriegen wir denn mal mal nen Fangbericht, oder gerne auch  mal ne Gewässerimpression, oder irgendwas?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Im Moment ist Schonzeit  ich warte auf den 15.05. und verfalle bis dahin hoffentlich nicht in Depressionen.
Dabei kann man zum Zanderhasser werden ...
Und Niedersachsen und Bayern ist ganz schön doof, was die erlaubten Beangelungszeiten betrifft 

Aber wünsch dir was an Tackle, am 1.03. ist Angucktag ... 
Vielleicht hoffentlich schaffe ich noch ein paar Ruten mehr zu rippen, erneuern und aufmotzen. Ansonsten sind wenigstens 2 sogar am Wasser bewährte Griffanschauungsobjekte verfügbar. Die will der Georg bestimmt auch ...


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Im Moment ist Schonzeit



Ich wüsste keinen ükelrelevanten Fisch, der derzeit Schonzeit hat, also raus ans Wasser und ran mit den Berichten.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Damit bist du auf abriebfesteres Monofil festgelegt.
> Alleine das ist heutzutage beim Spinnen schon exotisch,
> aber das merkt sowieso keiner, wenn er über die Combo staunen wird ...



Naja, auch nicht ganz so richtig was "exotisch" betrifft. Mono oder gar FC benutzt man immer noch, je nach Methode. Da ich bei Minimaxe Spinner sehe, ist Mono wohl die richtige Wahl. Beim Jiggen käme man nicht am Geflecht vorbei, zwecks schneller Erkennung, Rückmeldung  und Anhieb setzen(Dehnung fehlt). Bei Cranks oder Spinner sieht es wieder komplett anders aus. Köderaufnahme, etwas Dehnung gewünscht, geht mit der Zeit nicht so auf's Gelenk. Wichtiger wäre hier wohl wie die Rute und Spitze arbeitet, ob gemacht für solche Baits und Technik, ob eine angenehme Köderführung und Fühlung mit diesen kleinen Spinnern möglich ist...
Denke gerade beim Spinnen ist der Fortschritt schon wichtig und klasse, moderne Blanks genial und brutal.
Aber das soll es jetzt von mir zum Thema gewesen sein, sind ja im Ükel.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Deine Einsteigerkombi sieht ja ausgesprochen attraktiv aus. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Kunstwerk! Um was für eine Rute handelt es sich und wie lässt sich die Aktion charakterisieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Im Moment ist Schonzeit  ich warte auf den 15.05. und verfalle bis dahin hoffentlich nicht in Depressionen.




Alle Challenge-Fische haben Schonzeit ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht. Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, diese im Kern interessante Angelei zu erkunden. Aber bevor ich auf die glitzernden Goodies der geldsammelnden Geräteindustrie hereinfallen, habe ich mir für die kommende Saison eine einfache Einsteigerkombi auf dem Gebrauchtmark besorgt, vielleicht nicht up to Date, aber bestimmt brauchbar
> Anhang anzeigen 338509


So bekommt selbst das spinnangeln etwas Eleganz, tolle Kombo!
Ich liebe ja Blechköder einfach weil sie nur noch stiefmütterlich behandelt werden. Da Blechköder idR einfache Zugköder sind ist Mono völlig super, verrätst du uns (oder nur mir) was für eine Sehne du drauf hast? Gibt es schon konkrete Pläne zur Einweihung?


----------



## Waller Michel

Meine Frau hat mich vorhin gefragt ob mir das heutige Datum irgendwas sagt? 
Mitte Februar?  Hmmmmm noch 1 Monat ca bis die Angelsaison wieder losgeht! 
Oder hab ich ne Feier im Verein verpasst ? Noch schlimmer vielleicht ein Gemeinschaftsfischen oder gar ne Messe ?
Und warum sollte ich Blumen holen?  Zum Angeln dann wohl doch eher ne neue Rute !!
Keine Ahnung was die Frau von mir will 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich Blumen holen?



Sag nicht du hast den Tag der deutschen Gärtner verpaßt


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sag nicht du hast den Tag der deutschen Gärtner verpaßt


Das muss es gewesen sein


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
So still hier....
Jetzt könnte ich mal für ein Stündchen an den Rhein fahren - aber was soll ich da?
Fische gibt es nur noch ganz wenige, der Wasserstand ist hoch und das Wetter zum .
Andererseits, wenn ich jetzt nicht fahre, habe ich vielleicht die Gelegenheit verpasst, das letzte große Rotauge des Rheins zu fangen.
Und die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt..
Irgendwann werde ich an Entscheidungsschwäche krepieren - ich tus jetzt einfach!


----------



## Waller Michel

Klar ist doch nie ein Fehler !
Mach dir einen schönen Tag am Wasser und Petri !
PS . der Rhein hat schon das ein oder andere große Rotauge 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mich vorhin gefragt ob mir das heutige Datum irgendwas sagt?



Zum Glück legt Mrs. Minimax keinen besonderen Wert auf so verordnete Aufmerksamkeiten. Ich werd natürlich ein Sträusschen besorgen, aber sie erwartet keine kostspieligen oder aufwendigen Aktionen, dem Himmel sei dank.
...
...
Hmmmm, bloss ein bisschen Komisch, das sie ausgerechnet heute mit mir ins Reisebüro möchte. Na ja, versteh einer die Frauen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Toll - die Maden sind auch um...
Noch flott in den Angelladen und bloß die Nerven behalten - ich brauche nur Maden.. .
Ich gebe mir 5 Minuten im Geschäft..


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Klar ist doch nie ein Fehler !
> Mach dir einen schönen Tag am Wasser und Petri !
> PS . der Rhein hat schon das ein oder andere große Rotauge
> 
> LG Michael




Ja, das war mal so, aber mittlerweile ist der Rhein fast fischfrei, da die Bestände, je nach Art, um 80-99% eingebrochen sind.
Es gibt zwar dazu ganz andere Auffassungen, aber nur von Leuten die sich nicht auskennen.
Letztens erst wurde ich in einem Angelgeschäft darüber belehrt, dass der Rhein fast überqulle vor Aalen...


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja, das war mal so, aber mittlerweile ist der Rhein fast fischfrei, da die Bestände, je nach Art, um 80-99% eingebrochen sind.
> Es gibt zwar dazu ganz andere Auffassungen, aber nur von Leuten die sich nicht auskennen.
> Letztens erst wurde ich in einem Angelgeschäft darüber belehrt, dass der Rhein fast überqulle vor Aalen...



Also der Rhein ist natürlich lang ,aber letztes Jahr im Oktober wars bei mir auch noch sehr zufriedenstellend mit den Fischbeständen ....jedenfalls zwischen Wiesbaden und der Loreley. ....
Mein Vater der regelmäßig im Rhein angelt hatte bis glaube mitte November sogar Aal auf Köfifetzen gefangen.


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Zum Glück legt Mrs. Minimax keinen besonderen Wert auf so verordnete Aufmerksamkeiten. Ich werd natürlich ein Sträusschen besorgen, aber sie erwartet keine kostspieligen oder aufwendigen Aktionen, dem Himmel sei dank.
> ...
> ...
> Hmmmm, bloss ein bisschen Komisch, das sie ausgerechnet heute mit mir ins Reisebüro möchte. Na ja, versteh einer die Frauen.



 
Wir machen für das Geld auch eher etwas gemeinsames ,wie einen Angelausflug oder so. ....mag jetzt doof klingen aber meine Frau liebt das auch sehr und man hat wirklich was davon. ....

LG Michael


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Z
> ...
> Hmmmm, bloss ein bisschen Komisch, das sie ausgerechnet heute mit mir ins Reisebüro möchte. Na ja, versteh einer die Frauen.


Die holde Gattin möchte dir bestimmt eine Angelreise nach England spendieren...


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwann werde ich an Entscheidungsschwäche krepieren - ich tus jetzt einfach!



So ist es richtig!  Viel Erfolg!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Na ja, versteh einer die Frauen.


DAS habe ich schon vor langer Zeit aufgegeben zu versuchen. Immer wenn man denkt "jetzt hast Du es" kommt eine neue Überraschung


----------



## Mikesch

Ihr könnt doch euren Frauen keinen Kompost schenken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Blumen? Meine bekommt n Döbel.

Bin gerade auf dem Rückweg vom Angeln. Bericht folgt in Kürze.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wir sprachen ja gestern über das Wetter.....
Heute Vormittag guckte ich aufs Thermometer und es zeigte 1,5 Grad an.  
Mist....
Naja was soll's?
Ein zwei Stunden lässt es sich ja vielleicht aushalten.
Also los zum Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sah es dort aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon nach kurzer Zeit waren die Hände eiskalt aber gelegentlich zupfte es an der Zitterspitze.
Nach vier Döbeln fing es auch noch an zu regnen.
Ich packte also ein und wartete im Auto ab wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nach einer Viertelstunde hörte der Regen dann schon wieder auf.
Nochmal an der Stelle auszupacken hatte ich aber keine Lust und unternahm noch eine Erkundungstour. Bin also am Flüsschen abwärts gefahren und hab mir Stellen angeguckt.
Eine gefiel mir so gut, dass ich dort wieder auspackte.
Diesmal aber die leichtere Rute mit kleinerem Haken. Ich wollte mal sehen ob vielleicht Plötzen dort rumhängen.

Schön war es dort allemal und ein Schwan kam mich auch noch besuchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nach einer Weile hatte ich dann auch einen Biss und träumte im Drill schon von einem fetten Plötz aber kurz vor dem Kescher entpuppte er sich als leicht lädierter halbstarker Döbel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenig später biss wieder ein Döbel, der sich aber leider mit Getöse an der Oberfläche selbst abhakte. Der kleine 8er Haken war ja auch eigentlich für Plötzen gedacht.......
Nach dem Radau war dann Ruhe an der Stelle und mir war inzwischen richtig kalt.
Es waren immer noch nur 3 Grad, obwohl die Sonne inzwischen sogar mal rauskam.

Und so sah es dann aus. Schön aber kalt.
Einmal in die eine Richtung und einmal in die andere.....
	

		
			
		

		
	









Dann hab ich eingepackt.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Professor, immernoch ein schönes Flüsschen, das du da beangelst


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alle Challenge-Fische haben Schonzeit ?


Um die ging es nur teilweise u. nachgeordnet, wenn Minimax seine alte Spinnlady zeigt und die thematisiert wurde.

Übrigens, ich habe nicht mit dem rumspinnen angefangen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was die Frau von mir will


Vielleicht Hochzeitstag oder sowas? 

Re-loving im Valentin? 

Ich denke du musst mal schnell ein paar abgezählte Rosen shoppen gehn ...


----------



## Skott

@Professor Tinca
PETRI und DANKE für den tollen Bericht!
Darf ich erfahren, welches Flüsschen das ist oder in welcher Ecke du beheimatet bist?


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Um die ging es nur teilweise u. nachgeordnet, wenn Minimax seine alte Spinnlady zeigt und die thematisiert wurde.



Ich glaube die Frage nach Berichten und Impressionen war allgemeinanglerisch verfasst. Und wie du siehst, beißen die Döbel erstklassig. Kein Grund, denen bis in den Mai Ruhe zu verordnen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich werd übrigens am Montag meinen nächsten Versuch starten. Zum einen schaff ich es vorher nicht, zum anderen liegen die Temperaturen hier bis Montag selbst nachts klar über 5 Grad und Sonntag soll die Sonne scheinen. Das sollte die Temperatur im Bach und den Appwtit der Fische nochmal ordentlich anheben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> PETRI und DANKE für den tollen Bericht!
> Darf ich erfahren, welches Flüsschen das ist oder in welcher Ecke du beheimatet bist?



Danke dir/euch.

Ich schreib dir ne PN.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wie du siehst, beißen die Döbel erstklassig. Kein Grund, denen bis in den Mai Ruhe zu verordnen.


Du bist mir lustig, mein Verein hier hat die gute Friedfisch-Flussstrecke einfach zum Jahreswechsel aufgegeben, Jahreskarte und Gelegenheit ist nicht mehr


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Dickes Petri !
Sehr schöner Bericht und wie immer schöne Fotos!  Das ist ein sehr schönes Gewässer, gefällt mir sehr sehr gut! 


LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri @Professor Tinca und Danke für Bericht und Bilder!
Langsam mußte aber aufpassen mit Deinem Flüsschen, sonst ist der bald voll mit Freaks aus Dtl. und von der Insel.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzlichen Petri zu Deiner erneut grandiosen Döbel-Strecke, @Professor Tinca. Hat ja wirklich einige schöne Plätzchen, Dein Döbelfluss.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Jungs.
Ükel sind immer herzlich eingeladen zu einer Döbeltour am Flüsschen(da gibt es aber auch andere Fische).


----------



## Jason

Petri @Professor Tinca  Haste mal wieder gut gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Prof - wirklich sehr sehr schön..
Wenigstens etwas woran ich mich aufgeilen kann..
Bei mir liefs etwas anders....erster Wurf mit der Khoga Trout,.. hängt.. Haken aufgebogen.
Zweiter Wurf... zu kurz... etwas flott "zurückgeholt"... Haken sitzt in der wirklich teuren Jacke.. .
Dritter Wurf, und dritter Haken... liegt sauber... Zigarette gedreht und gerade angezündet.. deutlicher Biss.
Ans Ufer kommt ein, und ich hatte heute Morgen noch über Aale geschrieben.., ein 25cm Aal, der sich 1m vor der Wasserlinie verabschiedet.
Ich habe noch nie nen Aal im Winter gefangen oder auch nur sonstwie gesehen - oh doch, aber nur auf Schokkern.
Vierter Wurf, aber noch immer dritter Haken, was mich doch mit einem gewissen Stolz erfüllte, endete, zumindest für den Haken, im Dornengestrüpp welches man rechts von meiner Angelstelle sieht.. .
Fünfter Wurf, und, endlich sind wir wieder auf Linie, fünfter Haken,..... hängt... .
Sechster Wurf....Hängt... .
Ich könnte euch jetzt noch die darauf folgenden 2 Stunden beschreiben, aber das wäre langweilig.
Oh - bis auf die 6 Monate alte Riesenschnauzer Hündin die plötzlich sehr nah kam und wild kläffte, aber mehr Angst alls alles Andere hatte.
Wir sind dann noch fast Freunde geworden, als Frau rhinefisher 2 Stunden später mit dem Coco auftauchte - den Coco fand sie richtig toll, und irgendwie muß ein Wenig von diesem Glanze auf mich abgestrahlt haben.. .
Meine Frau hatte heute den besseren Tag und reichlich Beute im Treibgut gefunden: Einen schönen Rapala für mich, einen tollen Kong für den Hund, und eine originalverpackte Herrenuhr.. .
	

		
			
		

		
	







Auf den Bildern sieht man den vom Kochtof gezeigten - Danke nochmal dafür- Rutenhalter.
Eigentlich ne witzige Konstruktion, aber etwas wackelig und bei den heutigen Windverhältnissen kaum zu gebrauchen, aber für bestimmte Umstände garnicht schlecht


----------



## Tobias85

Aal im Winter, Dinge gibt's...Petri zum Fast-Schnürsenkel!


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Prof - wirklich sehr sehr schön..
> Wenigstens etwas woran ich mich aufgeilen kann..
> Bei mir liefs etwas anders....erster Wurf mit der Khoga Trout,.. hängt.. Haken aufgebogen.
> Zweiter Wurf... zu kurz... etwas flott "zurückgeholt"... Haken sitzt in der wirklich teuren Jacke.. .
> Dritter Wurf, und dritter Haken... liegt sauber... Zigarette gedreht und gerade angezündet.. deutlicher Biss.
> Ans Ufer kommt ein, und ich hatte heute Morgen noch über Aale geschrieben.., ein 25cm Aal, der sich 1m vor der Wasserlinie verabschiedet.
> Ich habe noch nie nen Aal im Winter gefangen oder auch nur sonstwie gesehen - oh doch, aber nur auf Schokkern.
> Vierter Wurf, aber noch immer dritter Haken, was mich doch mit einem gewissen Stolz erfüllte, endete, zumindest für den Haken, im Dornengestrüpp welches man rechts von meiner Angelstelle sieht.. .
> Fünfter Wurf, und, endlich sind wir wieder auf Linie, fünfter Haken,..... hängt... .
> Sechster Wurf....Hängt... .
> Ich könnte euch jetzt noch die darauf folgenden 2 Stunden beschreiben, aber das wäre langweilig.
> Oh - bis auf die 6 Monate alte Riesenschnauzer Hündin die plötzlich sehr nah kam und wild kläffte, aber mehr Angst alls alles Andere hatte.
> Wir sind dann noch fast Freunde geworden, als Frau rhinefisher 2 Stunden später mit dem Coco auftauchte - den Coco fand sie richtig toll, und irgendwie muß ein Wenig von diesem Glanze auf mich abgestrahlt haben.. .
> Meine Frau hatte heute den besseren Tag und reichlich Beute im Treibgut gefunden: Einen schönen Rapala für mich, einen tollen Kong für den Hund, und eine originalverpackte Herrenuhr.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338542
> Anhang anzeigen 338543
> Anhang anzeigen 338544
> Anhang anzeigen 338545
> 
> Auf den Bildern sieht man den vom Kochtof gezeigten - Danke nochmal dafür- Rutenhalter.
> Eigentlich ne witzige Konstruktion, aber etwas wackelig und bei den heutigen Windverhältnissen kaum zu gebrauchen, aber für bestimmte Umstände garnicht schlecht


Das Ding ist mittlerweile auch bei mit angekommen und dass die vorderen Beine fehlen obwohl auf den Fotos vorhanden ist eine Frechheit  (aber steht unter itemdescription).  Doofe Sache aber tatsächlich glaube ich brauchbar, cool dass du ihn einweihen konntest


----------



## Mescalero

Kein Bild vom Riesenschnauz? Ich mag Schnauzer sehr, hier im Dorf gibt es aber nur Minis.

Der Ständer gefällt mir sehr gut, wo kann man etwas darüber nachlesen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Prof - wirklich sehr sehr schön..
> Wenigstens etwas woran ich mich aufgeilen kann..
> Bei mir liefs etwas anders....erster Wurf mit der Khoga Trout,.. hängt.. Haken aufgebogen.
> Zweiter Wurf... zu kurz... etwas flott "zurückgeholt"... Haken sitzt in der wirklich teuren Jacke.. .
> Dritter Wurf, und dritter Haken... liegt sauber... Zigarette gedreht und gerade angezündet.. deutlicher Biss.
> Ans Ufer kommt ein, und ich hatte heute Morgen noch über Aale geschrieben.., ein 25cm Aal, der sich 1m vor der Wasserlinie verabschiedet.
> Ich habe noch nie nen Aal im Winter gefangen oder auch nur sonstwie gesehen - oh doch, aber nur auf Schokkern.
> Vierter Wurf, aber noch immer dritter Haken, was mich doch mit einem gewissen Stolz erfüllte, endete, zumindest für den Haken, im Dornengestrüpp welches man rechts von meiner Angelstelle sieht.. .
> Fünfter Wurf, und, endlich sind wir wieder auf Linie, fünfter Haken,..... hängt... .
> Sechster Wurf....Hängt... .
> Ich könnte euch jetzt noch die darauf folgenden 2 Stunden beschreiben, aber das wäre langweilig.
> Oh - bis auf die 6 Monate alte Riesenschnauzer Hündin die plötzlich sehr nah kam und wild kläffte, aber mehr Angst alls alles Andere hatte.
> Wir sind dann noch fast Freunde geworden, als Frau rhinefisher 2 Stunden später mit dem Coco auftauchte - den Coco fand sie richtig toll, und irgendwie muß ein Wenig von diesem Glanze auf mich abgestrahlt haben.. .
> Meine Frau hatte heute den besseren Tag und reichlich Beute im Treibgut gefunden: Einen schönen Rapala für mich, einen tollen Kong für den Hund, und eine originalverpackte Herrenuhr.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338542
> Anhang anzeigen 338543
> Anhang anzeigen 338544
> Anhang anzeigen 338545
> 
> Auf den Bildern sieht man den vom Kochtof gezeigten - Danke nochmal dafür- Rutenhalter.
> Eigentlich ne witzige Konstruktion, aber etwas wackelig und bei den heutigen Windverhältnissen kaum zu gebrauchen, aber für bestimmte Umstände garnicht schlecht





Danke und dir und Petri Heil zu Wobbler und Uhr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der Ständer gefällt mir sehr gut,




Den Spruch kannte ich nur von Frauen bisher.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Von mir natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri, @rhinefisher! Auch wenn die Fische nicht so recht wollten, habt ihr ja ganz gut Beute gemacht.


----------



## Jason

Der Ständer Rutenhalter sieht genial aus. Was es nicht alles gibt. Danke @rhinefisher für den unterhaltsamen Bericht. Aale sind im Winter keine Seltenheit. Mein Freund Adi fängt in Bodenwerder auch noch welche. Gut, der angelt ja auch 24 Stunden am Tag.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> und eine originalverpackte Herrenuhr..


Was der Rhein nicht so alles hergibt. Wars ne Rolex?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Prof - wirklich sehr sehr schön..
> Wenigstens etwas woran ich mich aufgeilen kann..
> Bei mir liefs etwas anders....erster Wurf mit der Khoga Trout,.. hängt.. Haken aufgebogen.
> Zweiter Wurf... zu kurz... etwas flott "zurückgeholt"... Haken sitzt in der wirklich teuren Jacke.. .
> Dritter Wurf, und dritter Haken... liegt sauber... Zigarette gedreht und gerade angezündet.. deutlicher Biss.
> Ans Ufer kommt ein, und ich hatte heute Morgen noch über Aale geschrieben.., ein 25cm Aal, der sich 1m vor der Wasserlinie verabschiedet.
> Ich habe noch nie nen Aal im Winter gefangen oder auch nur sonstwie gesehen - oh doch, aber nur auf Schokkern.
> Vierter Wurf, aber noch immer dritter Haken, was mich doch mit einem gewissen Stolz erfüllte, endete, zumindest für den Haken, im Dornengestrüpp welches man rechts von meiner Angelstelle sieht.. .
> Fünfter Wurf, und, endlich sind wir wieder auf Linie, fünfter Haken,..... hängt... .
> Sechster Wurf....Hängt... .
> Ich könnte euch jetzt noch die darauf folgenden 2 Stunden beschreiben, aber das wäre langweilig.
> Oh - bis auf die 6 Monate alte Riesenschnauzer Hündin die plötzlich sehr nah kam und wild kläffte, aber mehr Angst alls alles Andere hatte.
> Wir sind dann noch fast Freunde geworden, als Frau rhinefisher 2 Stunden später mit dem Coco auftauchte - den Coco fand sie richtig toll, und irgendwie muß ein Wenig von diesem Glanze auf mich abgestrahlt haben.. .
> Meine Frau hatte heute den besseren Tag und reichlich Beute im Treibgut gefunden: Einen schönen Rapala für mich, einen tollen Kong für den Hund, und eine originalverpackte Herrenuhr.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338542
> Anhang anzeigen 338543
> Anhang anzeigen 338544
> Anhang anzeigen 338545
> 
> Auf den Bildern sieht man den vom Kochtof gezeigten - Danke nochmal dafür- Rutenhalter.
> Eigentlich ne witzige Konstruktion, aber etwas wackelig und bei den heutigen Windverhältnissen kaum zu gebrauchen, aber für bestimmte Umstände garnicht schlecht


Na dann mal Petri ! Schöner Bericht!
Und 1 Aal muss es im Rhein auf jeden Fall
noch gegeben haben    
Aber freut mich wirklich, der Rhein hat schon reichlich Fische nur nicht immer leicht zu finden 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri heil und danke für die das Anglerherz wärmenden Fotos, lieber @Professor Tinca ! 
Echt beeindruckend, wie konstant Du fängst!

Danke auch für Deinen launig verfaßten Bericht vom Rhein, lieber @rhinefisher !


----------



## Minimax

Hallo und Gruezi miteinand,
Und ein ganz herzliches Petri an den Chubmaster @Professor Tinca, für den unsere Sternstunden sein Alltag sind, und an @rhinefisher der uns Wissenswertes über den lokalen Aalbestand mitgeteilt hat. Ist 'Herrenuhr originalverpackt' das rheinische Codewort für 'Arm war noch dran?'
Jedenfalls vielen Dank Euch beiden für die schönen Berichte und cool das ihr Draussen wart!

An die interessierten Parteien ich schreib auf jeden Fall noch was zu der kleinen alten Spinnrute, am besten im Antiquitätenunterforum.

Ich kann nicht sagen, das der Reisebürobesuch glimpflich verlief, aber die Dame dort war ganz Profi und hatte immer wenn ich ohnmächtig wurde ein Fläschen Riechsalz parat. Die Missus hat nun eine kleine Auswahl an Destinationen und wird mir mitteilen, für welche wir uns entscheiden werden,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

#futtermittel
#aromen

Ich habe heute (kurz und nebenbei) mit einem Rostocker Wissenschaftler gesprochen - vermutlich kann ich von ihm in Zukunft interessante Futtermittelzusätze in Pulverform bekommen. Der junge Mann hat in dem Bereich „gesunde Ernährung für Fische” geforscht und bietet jetzt entsprechende Produkte an.
Details kann ich erst später nachliefern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> . Der junge Mann hat in dem Bereich „gesunde Ernährung für Fische” geforscht und bietet jetzt entsprechende Produkte an.




Hoffentlich schmeckt den Fischen das gesunde Zeug nicht so wie uns so manche Medizin.....

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf Neuigkeiten aus der Futterküche.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  Petri zu der wunderschönen Döbelbande und den interessanten Bildern des kleine Flüßchens. Und danke auch an @rhinefisher für seinen Bericht, sehr erbauend.


----------



## geomas

Der Wissenschaftler und ich „traden” Gefälligkeiten, so ists besprochen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schmeckt den Fischen das gesunde Zeug nicht so wie uns so manche Medizin.....
> 
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf Neuigkeiten aus der Futterküche.




Das gesunde Zeugs schmeckt den Fischen offenbar ganz gut - der junge Wissenschaftler hat dazu an der Uni geforscht (am lebenden Objekt, sozusagen).
Ich meld mich, wenn ich was von dem Zeugs habe und schicke Dir ne Probe.
Ein, zwei Wochen brauchts vermutlich.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, schade tut mir leid. Du kommst ja evtl. zur Stippermesse- vielleicht könntest du ein Beutelchen von der Erde mitbringen, auf der Walton, Venables, Walker und Yates (gwSN) wandelten?
> HGB,
> Minimax



Mit heiliger Erde kann ich leider nicht dienen aber auf der Stippermesse werde ich geweihtes Wasser in 100ml Flaschen vom Avon, vom Trent und vom Redmire Pool zum Preis von 25,- € pro Fläschchen anbieten. Ihr müßt aber schnell zugreifen da nur noch einige Flaschen zum freien Verkauf stehen. Der Erlös kommt einer sehr bedürftigen Person zu gute. Ich habe vor den Erlös für exobitant teures Angeltackle auszugeben.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich meld mich, wenn ich was von dem Zeugs habe und schicke Dir ne Probe.



Uiiiiiiii......super.
Danke lieber Georg.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Der Wissenschaftler und ich „traden” Gefälligkeiten, so ists besprochen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das gesunde Zeugs schmeckt den Fischen offenbar ganz gut - der junge Wissenschaftler hat dazu an der Uni geforscht (am lebenden Objekt, sozusagen).
> Ich meld mich, wenn ich was von dem Zeugs habe und schicke Dir ne Probe.
> Ein, zwei Wochen brauchts vermutlich.



Georg ,das interessiert mich dann auch!  Würde mich freuen wenn du uns hier dann etwas darüber postest !
Man lernt ja nie aus und vielleicht kann man dann ja etwas ableiten für Köder oder Grundfutter ?
Im Vorraus Danke 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Georg ,das interessiert mich dann auch!  Würde mich freuen wenn du uns hier dann etwas darüber postest !
> Man lernt ja nie aus und vielleicht kann man dann ja etwas ableiten für Köder oder Grundfutter ?
> Im Vorraus Danke
> 
> LG Michael



Mach ich, ist jetzt auch kein Wundermittel oder Riesengeheimnis oder so. 
Die Fische werden auch bei Verwendung des Pulvers nicht vor Begeisterung in meinen Kescher huppen...
Ich hab das Zeugs nur jetzt eben noch nicht und will deshalb noch nicht mehr Infos preisgeben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Mit heiliger Erde kann ich leider nicht dienen aber auf der Stippermesse werde ich geweihtes Wasser in 100ml Flaschen vom Avon, vom Trent und vom Redmire Pool zum Preis von 25,- € pro Fläschchen anbieten. Ihr müßt aber schnell zugreifen da nur noch einige Flaschen zum freien Verkauf stehen. Der Erlös kommt einer sehr bedürftigen Person zu gute. Ich habe vor den Erlös für exobitant teures Angeltackle auszugeben.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Ich finde es schön,  wenn das Geld direkt beim Bedürftigen ankommt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Was mir schon ein paar mal durch den Kopf gegangen ist. .....ist Curry verwenden " Wir " hier ja oft um Köder zu verfeinern! 
Jetzt ist Curry aber kein Gewürz wie zB Paprika oder Zimmt sondern eine Gewürzmischung mit dem Hauprbestandteil Kurkuma ! Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss ansich ist kein Curry wie das andere! Wer gerne kocht und Curry schon mal beim Inder oder in den Shops in England gekauft hat ,der weiß wie unterschiedlich Curry riechen und schmecken kann! 
Ich persönlich verwende immer die kleinen Streuer der zwei bei uns handelsüblichen Marken. .....
Aber jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ist zum Angeln vielleicht die eine Gewürzmischung besser als die andere? 
Lohnt es sich damit mal etwas zu experimentieren? 
Was meint ihr? 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was mir schon ein paar mal durch den Kopf gegangen ist. .....ist Curry verwenden " Wir " hier ja oft um Köder zu verfeinern!
> Jetzt ist Curry aber kein Gewürz wie zB Paprika oder Zimmt sondern eine Gewürzmischung mit dem Hauprbestandteil Kurkuma ! Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss ansich ist kein Curry wie das andere! Wer gerne kocht und Curry schon mal beim Inder oder in den Shops in England gekauft hat ,der weiß wie unterschiedlich Curry riechen und schmecken kann!
> Ich persönlich verwende immer die kleinen Streuer der zwei bei uns handelsüblichen Marken. .....
> Aber jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ist zum Angeln vielleicht die eine Gewürzmischung besser als die andere?
> Lohnt es sich damit mal etwas zu experimentieren?
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> LG Michael


Ich habe in fünf Jahren von Currymischungen für die Mühle von WMF über Fuchs, über Mischungen aus osteuropäischen Spezialitätenläden und die unzähligen Discountercurries etc alles ausprobiert und keinerlei Unterschiede im Fischverhalten feststellen können.
Seitdem bleibe ich beim discountercurry


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe in fünf Jahren von Currymischungen für die Mühle von WMF über Fuchs, über Mischungen aus osteuropäischen Spezialitätenläden und die unzähligen Discountercurries etc alles ausprobiert und keinerlei Unterschiede im Fischverhalten feststellen können.
> Seitdem bleibe ich beim discountercurry


Ich hatte auch noch nie einen Unterschied aber war auch noch nie mit mehreren verschiedenen Currys am Wasser muss ich zugeben. 
Trotzdem erstmal danke für deine Einschätzung! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Wider Erwarten habe ich morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit. Der Wetterbericht ist eher naja, aber immerhin sind weder Niederschläge noch sehr starker Wind vorhergesagt worden.
Muß mal in mich gehen, nach ein paar anstrengenden Tagen kann ich Ruhe am Wasser ganz gut gebrauchen. Also wirds vermutlich zu einem Teich gehen.
Vielleicht zu dem hier https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-5007722 kurz vorgestellten Gewässer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch noch nie einen Unterschied aber war auch noch nie mit mehreren verschiedenen Currys am Wasser muss ich zugeben.
> Trotzdem erstmal danke für deine Einschätzung!
> 
> LG Michael


Mit mehreren gleichzeitig am Wasser wirst du womöglich unterschiede erkennen, ansonsten glaube ich dass es sich einfach nur von der Umgebung und dem dort normalen Geschmack unterscheiden muss


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön,  wenn das Geld direkt beim Bedürftigen ankommt!



Genau, da geht dann beim Weiterleiten nichts flöten für Maserati-Leasingraten und dergleichen...


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Wider Erwarten habe ich morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit. Der Wetterbericht ist eher naja, aber immerhin sind weder Niederschläge noch sehr starker Wind vorhergesagt worden.
> Muß mal in mich gehen, nach ein paar anstrengenden Tagen kann ich Ruhe am Wasser ganz gut gebrauchen. Also wirds vermutlich zu einem Teich gehen.
> Vielleicht zu dem hier https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-5007722 kurz vorgestellten Gewässer.


 Der Kanal den Du Uns hier näher gebracht hast, gefällt mir von den Fotos sehr gut! 
Der birgt garantiert einiges 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der Kanal den Du Uns hier näher gebracht hast, gefällt mir von den Fotos sehr gut!
> Der birgt garantiert einiges
> 
> LG Michael




Auf dem Kanal steht auch bei relativ wenig Wind schnell sehr unangenehme kleine Welle, wie ich neulich feststellen konnte.
Deshalb verkrümele ich mich wohl lieber an einen Teich. Der Kanal muß warten.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem Kanal steht auch bei relativ wenig Wind schnell sehr unangenehme kleine Welle, wie ich neulich feststellen konnte.
> Deshalb verkrümele ich mich wohl lieber an einen Teich. Der Kanal muß warten.


Dann ist das natürlich verständlich! 
Bei zu starkem Wellengang ist es halt nicht so toll mit Pose und auch die Picker macht mit ner niedrigen OZ Quiver gerne Zicken !
Aber läuft Dir ja nicht weg 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas  Kurze Frage zwischendurch o.T. , hat deine Trudex eigentlich Kugellager oder läuft sie auf Gleitlagern?


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @geomas  Kurze Frage zwischendurch o.T. , hat deine Trudex eigentlich Kugellager oder läuft sie auf Gleitlagern?



Ähemm, gute Frage - ich bin so frei und verlinke einen phantastisch guten Beitrag des Kollegen Minimaximus:






						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

@rhinefisher Vielen lieben Dank für die Blumen. Freut mich riesig, wie Du und ihr alle auf meine Anwesenheit und Berichte reagiert. Das animiert zu mehr und vor allem animiert das, zu mehr Angeln. Momentan gehe ich nämlich mit einem weiteren schönen Gedanken zum Wasser - nämlich um meine...




					anglerboard.de
				





Also Nadellager und seltsam: die Vorschau des verlinkten Postings sieht nach einem anderen Posting aus ???


----------



## Hecht100+

Danke für den Link und auch an @Minimax für den tollen Artikel.

Edit: Warum kann man keinen verspäteten Like geben


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Danke für den Link und auch an @Minimax für den tollen Artikel.
> 
> Edit: Warum kann man keinen verspäteten Like geben


Die Like Funktion hatte bei mir vor paar Minuten auch nicht korrekt funktioniert! 

LG Michael


----------



## Trotta

Liegt wohl daran, dass der Link von geomas auf https://anglerboard... statt https://www.anglerboard... geht. Wenn man über den Link geht ist, man nicht eingeloggt: anscheinend gilt der Login-Cookie nur für www. So müsste es aber funktionieren: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4941320


----------



## Hecht100+

Stimmt, ueber geomas link ist man als Gast im AB und muss sich dann erst wieder anmelden.


----------



## Waller Michel

1900 Seiten Ükel  
Da stehen garantiert so viele Informationen drin um ein gutes Buch zu schreiben 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Huch?? Pardon!


----------



## Trotta

Ist nicht Dein Fehler. Eigentlich sollte die Seite automatisch auf www umleiten. Suchmaschinentechnisch ist der Zustand eher ungünstig.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ....
> (da gibt es aber auch andere Fische).



Zu spät, aus der Nummer kommst nicht mehr raus!
Ich sehe es schon bei anglingdirect, Blogseiten u Co.
"Unter Kennern und Insidern schon länger bekannt, die avonsche Proffe. Naturbelassen und geheimnisvoll nennen sie wahre Herrlichkeiten an Fischen ihr zu Hause. Absolute Traumfänge sind möglich. Ob Rotaugen PBs, Traumdöbel oder Kampfbarben. Avon war gestern, die wundersame Proffe das Heute".


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> 1900 Seiten Ükel
> Da stehen garantiert so viele Informationen drin um ein gutes Buch zu schreiben
> 
> LG Michael



Eins?


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Eins?


Wollte bescheiden sein! 
Das ist schon wirklich geballtes Wissen! 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zu spät, aus der Nummer kommst nicht mehr raus!
> Ich sehe es schon bei anglingdirect, Blogseiten u Co.
> "Unter Kennern und Insidern schon länger bekannt, die avonsche Proffe. Naturbelassen und geheimnisvoll nennen sie wahre Herrlichkeiten an Fischen ihr zu Hause. Absolute Traumfänge sind möglich. Ob Rotaugen PBs, Traumdöbel oder Kampfbarben. Avon war gestern, die wundersame Proffe das Heute".


Karpfen mal ausgeschlossen , kann man in Deutschland ja durchaus mal den ein oder anderen Spot bekannt geben! Wenn es um Weißfische geht, die Szene ist da nicht so riesig und auch normal nicht so taktlos! 
Das selbe hatte ich vor Jahren mal in einem anderen Forum getan aber mit Zander im Rhein.  Ich sage Euch! Die Woche drauf kam ich mir dort vor wie am Forellensee ,ich dachte die guten Leute müssten sich den Rest des Jahres davon ernähren! 

LG


----------



## Andal

Man kann in D gar keinen Spott mehr preisgeben. Jedenfalls nicht öffentlich. Das ist leider der Zeitgeist. Abgreifen, möglichst anonym und ja keine eigene Energie mehr vergeuden.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Man kann in D gar keinen Spott mehr preisgeben. Jedenfalls nicht öffentlich. Das ist leider der Zeitgeist. Abgreifen, möglichst anonym und ja keine eigene Energie mehr vergeuden.




Ich gebe jederzeit und überall Spott preis.
Pardon, konnte nicht anders.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich gebe jederzeit und überall Spott preis.
> Pardon, konnte nicht anders.


Das mag für deinen Bereich zum Glück noch funktionieren. Hier leider nicht mehr. Sobald man Konkretes postet, sind sie da, wie die Fliegen am Rossbollen.


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn so ein Spot einmal gespottet wurde, muss man sich um den Spott keine Gedankene mehr machen (Was? So wenige Fische sind da drin, wollen die uns veräppeln?).
Das spottet jeder Beschreibung...


----------



## geomas

Wenn man am Lieblingsspot einen anderen Sportsmann spottet: dann besser am nächsten Spot spodden mit dem Spodmix.
Gute Nacht, liebe Sprotten, ääh, also liebe Sportsfreunde und -freundinnen. Möge das Wochenende Erholung und Fisch bereithalten.


----------



## Andal

Was so ein lumpiges "t" ausmachen kann.


----------



## rustaweli

Dann mal viel Erfolg und Petri heute @geomas!
Gleich Feierabend und angestachelt durch's Thema Spinnen und der schönen Kombo von Minimaxe, geht es gleich direkt kurz raus Barsche suchen. Jedoch nicht so elegant.  Auch kam das Thema Gesundheit in letzter Zeit etwas zu kurz. Also Strecke machen und bewegen. Naja, ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch gerade irgendwie nicht in Stimmung auf viel Gerödel, Stuhl, Futter. Dann eben sportlich mit leichter Rute, kleinen Rucksack und ner Box mit Ködern. Darf auch mal sein.
Schönes WE wünsche ich!


----------



## Slappy

Auf auf, geht raus ans Wasser. Das Wetter ist gut!


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Auf auf, geht raus ans Wasser. Das Wetter ist gut!
> Anhang anzeigen 338574


Sieht toll aus! Wünsche dir ein dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Dankeschön   

Ich denke aber das wird hier heute nichts mehr. Bisher nicht einen Zupfer, auch beim Kollegen an der anderen  Stelle nicht. 
Rute1 hat Maden und Rute2 Currytulip


----------



## rhinefisher

Nicht aufgeben - der Tag ist ja noch jung...


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nicht aufgeben - der Tag ist ja noch jung...


Genau, deshalb gehe ich jetzt raus zum arbeiten. Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und allen denen, die es ans Wasser schaffen viel Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> Ich denke aber das wird hier heute nichts mehr. Bisher nicht einen Zupfer, auch beim Kollegen an der anderen  Stelle nicht.
> Rute1 hat Maden und Rute2 Currytulip



Dann wechsle Die Stelle das kann das Ruder herumreissen- es bringt nichts ein totes Pferd zu reiten. Und unbedingt auf Made setzen, evtl. Madenkörbchen montieren. Kleinerer Haken feineres Vorfach Konzentration auf 1 Rute können auch helfen.
Viel Erfolg noch, wenn Du glaubst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein Biss daher,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann wechsle Die Stelle das kann das Ruder herumreissen- es bringt nichts ein totes Pferd zu reiten. Und unbedingt auf Made setzen, evtl. Madenkörbchen montieren. Kleinerer Haken feineres Vorfach Konzentration auf 1 Rute können auch helfen.
> Viel Erfolg noch, wenn Du glaubst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein Biss daher,
> Hg
> Minimax


Schön wäre es gewesen. 
Maden Körbchen muss ich mal schauen. 
Haken wurde zwischendrin mal gewechselt. 
Hab jetzt zusammen gepackt da ich noch anderes vor habe heute. Hatte die Stelle noch mal gewechselt. Aber keine Aktivität zu sehen, nichts. Der ganze Teich lag still da. Waren schöne 2,5h an einer herrlichen kalten Luft.


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Schön wäre es gewesen.
> Maden Körbchen muss ich mal schauen.
> Haken wurde zwischendrin mal gewechselt.
> Hab jetzt zusammen gepackt da ich noch anderes vor habe heute. Hatte die Stelle noch mal gewechselt. Aber keine Aktivität zu sehen, nichts. Der ganze Teich lag still da. Waren schöne 2,5h an einer herrlichen kalten Luft.


Machmal ist das so ! Wenn nichts geht muss man es dann halt auch akzeptieren!
Das Gewässer wechseln kann dann aber Wunder wirken 
Ich bin dann manchmal auch sehr verbissen und versuche alles erdenkliche ,erzwingen kann man es jedoch nicht! Erst kürzlich habe ich auch geschneidert ,das ist kein Untergang und keine Schande ......
Hab auch schon mal an einem Gewässer zuerst mit einer Rute angefangen und Maden ,nach paar Stunden waren dann 3 Ruten im Einsatz mit allen erdenklichen Ködern und allen erdenklichen Setups ......trotzdem nix gefangen. Ein anderes mal denkt man die Bedingungen sind mies, Köder und Tackel kaum Auswahl dabei und dann klopft man einen Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser  das ist halt Angeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Sooo , da es ganz praktisch ist beim Ansitzangeln eine Ablagemöglichkeit zu haben, egal ob für die Kaffertasse , Achenbecher oder für das Tackel ,sind Bivytische oft das Mittel der Wahl! 
Jetzt hatte ich Uns noch einen kleinen dazu bestellt ,der über die Saison immer im Kofferraum bleiben soll. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Der Tisch hat inkl Versand weniger als 20 Euro gekostet und macht doch einen recht soliden Eindruck für meinen Geschmack! 
Wo ich drauf geachtet hatte war ,das die Füße in der Höhe zu verstellen sind, weil beim Angeln ja erfahrungsgemäß der Boden nicht immer gerade ist. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Für längere Ansitze habe ich noch einen Tisch eine Nummer größer mit Schlammfüßen und passender Tasche! Der Tisch ist absolut top ,allerdings natürlich auch größer in den Transportmaßen ....demnächst folgt jetzt noch von Fox der große Campingtisch ,der bei mehrtägigen Einsätzen auch das Essen bzw Grillen verbessert. .....denke mal, dann bin ich für jede Situation gut gerüstet 


LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sooo , da es ganz praktisch ist beim Ansitzangeln eine Ablagemöglichkeit zu haben, egal ob für die Kaffertasse , Achenbecher oder für das Tackel ,sind Bivytische oft das Mittel der Wahl!
> Jetzt hatte ich Uns noch einen kleinen dazu bestellt ,der über die Saison immer im Kofferraum bleiben soll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338578
> 
> 
> Der Tisch hat inkl Versand weniger als 20 Euro gekostet und macht doch einen recht soliden Eindruck für meinen Geschmack!
> Wo ich drauf geachtet hatte war ,das die Füße in der Höhe zu verstellen sind, weil beim Angeln ja erfahrungsgemäß der Boden nicht immer gerade ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338579
> Anhang anzeigen 338580
> 
> Für längere Ansitze habe ich noch einen Tisch eine Nummer größer mit Schlammfüßen und passender Tasche! Der Tisch ist absolut top ,allerdings natürlich auch größer in den Transportmaßen ....demnächst folgt jetzt noch von Fox der große Campingtisch ,der bei mehrtägigen Einsätzen auch das Essen bzw Grillen verbessert. .....denke mal, dann bin ich für jede Situation gut gerüstet
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Besonders praktisch sind die Schlingerleisten. Verkleckerter Kaffee geht so nicht mehr verloren.

Aber so ein Beistelltischchen schafft einfach Behaglichkeit am Wasser!


----------



## Tikey0815

Der UK Besuch hat sich doch gelohnt, meine holde hat mein flehen erhört und mir für Bremen das okay gegeben, ob nun die Zeit der Trennung oder das ihr gefällige olfaktorische Mitbringsel zum gestrigen Feiertag den Ausschlag gab, werde ich wohl nie erfahren  jedenfalls wird in Bremen nun Geld für bestes Tackle eingesetzt. @phirania  wenn du magst, sammel ich dich in Münster ein


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Besonders praktisch sind die Schlingerleisten. Verkleckerter Kaffee geht so nicht mehr verloren.
> 
> Aber so ein Beistelltischchen schafft einfach Behaglichkeit am Wasser!


Lach ....hoffe das hast du jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint    
Aber ich brauche sowas immer. ...Kaffee Zigarren etc sind bei mir Pflicht


----------



## Andal

Ob das jetzt nur eine Tasche, eine Kühlbox, ein Tisch, oder sonst was ist. Es ist gemütlicher, wenn man nur neben sich greifen muss und alle lebenswichtigen Sachen sind fein säuberlich zur Hand. Darüber ein schönes Schirm- oder auch nur Blätterdach und die Tage sind dein Freund. Genuss in aller Stille - Herz, was willst du noch viel mehr!?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> Man kann in D gar keinen Spott mehr preisgeben. Jedenfalls nicht öffentlich. Das ist leider der Zeitgeist. Abgreifen, möglichst anonym und ja keine eigene Energie mehr vergeuden.



Danke Andal genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Leider ist es sehr schade für euch alle wenn wir unsere Plätze nicht teilen aber in manchen Regionen muss man wirklich vorsichtig sein was man postet. Ich bin eig keiner der was vorenthalten will aber zu prüfen was man teilt ist vielleicht nicht ganz schlecht. Bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, das teilen von Erfahrungen hat mit Plätzen nichts zu tun. 
Aktuell les ich ja das Buch vom @Wuemmehunter und steht sehr viel über die Spotsuche drin. Das alles anzuwenden und die Suche nach einer Stell kostet sehr viel Zeit und diesen Platz dann zu teilen mit Spotabgreifer ne da hört der Spaß irgendwann auf.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schon nach kurzer Zeit waren die Hände eiskalt aber gelegentlich zupfte es an der Zitterspitze.
> Nach vier Döbeln fing es auch noch an zu regnen.
> Ich packte also ein und wartete im Auto ab wie es weitergeht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338531



Dickes Petri...


----------



## Waller Michel

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke Andal genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Leider ist es sehr schade für euch alle wenn wir unsere Plätze nicht teilen aber in manchen Regionen muss man wirklich vorsichtig sein was man postet. Ich bin eig keiner der was vorenthalten will aber zu prüfen was man teilt ist vielleicht nicht ganz schlecht. Bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, das teilen von Erfahrungen hat mit Plätzen nichts zu tun.
> Aktuell les ich ja das Buch vom @Wuemmehunter und steht sehr viel über die Spotsuche drin. Das alles anzuwenden und die Suche nach einer Stell kostet sehr viel Zeit und diesen Platz dann zu teilen mit Spotabgreifer ne da hört der Spaß irgendwann auf.



Ich glaube bei uns hier ist das nicht so schlimm!  Wir kommen ja aus den verschiedensten Regionen in Deutschland und wenn man tatsächlich die Region eines Kameraden hier aus dem Ükel besucht, besucht man doch bestimmt in der Regel auch den Kameraden  !?  Geht mit Ihm dann gemeinsam ans Wasser und erfährt so dann auch persönlich wo die Spots sind usw .
Somit ist der breiten Öffentlichkeit die Information verwehrt und man hat trotzdem die Infos die man möchte? 

LG


----------



## phirania

Slappy schrieb:


> Auf auf, geht raus ans Wasser. Das Wetter ist gut!
> Anhang anzeigen 338574


Schönes Gewässer.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer.


Und Schöne Rolle


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei uns hier ist das nicht so schlimm!  Wir kommen ja aus den verschiedensten Regionen in Deutschland und wenn man tatsächlich die Region eines Kameraden hier aus dem Ükel besucht, besucht man doch bestimmt in der Regel auch den Kameraden  !?  Geht mit Ihm dann gemeinsam ans Wasser und erfährt so dann auch persönlich wo die Spots sind usw .
> Somit ist der breiten Öffentlichkeit die Information verwehrt und man hat trotzdem die Infos die man möchte?
> 
> LG



Du solltest nicht unterschätzen, wie viele Leute hier mitlesen. Neulich spät nachts waren irgendwie 4 Mitglieder und 150 unregistrierte Gäste hier im Board. Und man hat schon beobachtet, dass Preise für eine nicht so häufig angebotene, ältere Rute bei eBay deutlich gestiegen sind, kurz nachdem diese Rute hier im Ükel sehr positiv erwähnt wurde.

Ich gehe hier trotzdem recht locker mit meinen Spots um: Entweder sind es eh offensichtliche Hotspots oder sie sind bescheiden zu beangeln, darum fürchte ich mich da wenig vor Konkurrenz.


----------



## Andal

An den großen öffentlichen Gewässern (Rhein, Elbe u.s.w.) kann es schon mal komisch werden, wenn man zu sehr ins Detail geht. Die einen pfauchen, weil man spricht und die anderen nölen, weil man eben nichts genaues sagt. Einfach bleibt es nach wie vor an den Vereinsgewässern, wo eh keine Gastkarten vergeben werden. Noch dazu, wenn man nicht auf die Hauptart des Gewässers fischt. Wegen großen Brassen an einem "Karpfensee" macht keiner den wilden Mann.

Richtig lächerlich wird es dann, wenn außer dem Fisch alles so verpixelt wird, dass man nichts mehr erkennt. Dann besser gar kein Bild.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde es schön, dass man "meine Strecke" nur mit Vereinsmitglied im Schlepptau befischen darf. Und dann sind Döbel für 98% der deutschen Angler eher ein lästiger Beifang denn die Krone der Süßwasserangelei, insofern kann ich es mir leisten damit umzugehen wie ich umgehe. Und wenn ein Gast aus Berlin oder Brühl die besten Stellen gezeigt bekommt bin ich als Gastgeber ebenso zufrieden wie meine Gäste wenn sie gut fangen.
Aber ich würde nie nie niemals an einem öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässer hier im Forum Stellenangaben Preis geben, man hat ja schon beim Wichteln leider gesehen was für Tiefflieger hier unterwegs sind


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sooo , da es ganz praktisch ist beim Ansitzangeln eine Ablagemöglichkeit zu haben, egal ob für die Kaffertasse , Achenbecher oder für das Tackel ,sind Bivytische oft das Mittel der Wahl!


Das ist ein guter Grundstock für eine Kleinküche und längerem Aufenthalt am Wasser!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Grundstock für eine Kleinküche und längerem Aufenthalt am Wasser!


Merke: Der Angler lebt nicht vom Fisch alleine!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Leider ist es sehr schade für euch alle wenn wir unsere Plätze nicht teilen aber in manchen Regionen muss man wirklich vorsichtig sein *was man postet*.


Das geht eben nur live , wie anderes öfter auch.
Wir leben im Zeitalter des totalen Raubkopierens, eben auch Spots, Tips, Köder usw.

Was anderes ist von Angesicht zu Angesicht, Face-to-Face sozusagen, ob am Wasser oder Symposium.

Werde darum schauen, ob ich demnächst mal einige "Tollwasser" beangelnde Ükel heimsuchen kann  , ab 01.03. mit nördlichem Stützpunkt.

Um meinem Flussangelverlust (Neusuchen) und den tw. idiotischen Zeitbegrenzungen zu entgehen.
In meinem Verein im Harz darf man erst ab 15.05. mit Naturködern angeln, ab März/April aber mit Kunstködern spinnen (exklusive Hecht u. Zander) , und dementsprechend ist außer Satzkarpfenangeln der Friedfisch nicht im Fokus, zählt nur als Futterfisch für die Räuber.


----------



## Tricast

Was interessiert mich der Hotspot in Bayern oder Franken als Norddeutscher wenn ich da doch nicht hinkomme und wenn, dann treffe ich mich dort mit einem Ükel.
Also das Ganze entspannt sehen und die Klappe halten. Wie schon gesagt gibt es viele die hier mitlesen und nur abgreifen wollen. Denen muß man nicht auch noch Vorschub leisten.

Viele Grüße aus Hoope Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Bei uns im Verein werden auch immer Refos besetzt. Ich bin ja der Meinung als Futterfisch für die Hechte des Vorsitzenden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## tob_wilson

Guten Tag an alle, 
Mir gingen heute beim Feedern überraschender Weise an der Donau 4 Brassen in dieser Größe an den Haken um die 40-45 cm, gut ernährt.  
Zudem noch ein Döbl ein kleiner Schied und 2 Rotaugen, die letzten Tage, Wochen ging nichts und heute hat es nur so gerappelt. 

Alles bis auf Made. 

Schönen Tag euch noch alle.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch mal ein Foto vom Wasser !
Aber bis auf einen mini Barsch bisher auch noch nix 

LG


----------



## Tricast

Das sieht nach einem lauschigen Plätzchen aus und es wird bestimmt noch was beißen. Jedenfalls einen schönen Tag am Wasser wünsche ich Dir.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Slappy

S
Petri zu den Fängen! 
Ich geh dann auch noch mal los. Ist nur die Frage ob an den selben Teich oder an einen noch kleineren im Wald. Die anderen sind mir dann doch zu weit weg. Mit kommen Dendro, Tulip, Made und Toast-> noch gefroren.....


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> Merke: Der Angler lebt nicht vom Fisch alleine!


Mhhhm, lecker. 


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338585
> 
> 
> Von mir auch mal ein Foto vom Wasser !
> Aber bis auf einen mini Barsch bisher auch noch nix
> 
> LG


Sehr schöner Platz


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Mhhhm, lecker.


"Sauerländer Dicke", von Norma und aus der Dose. 250 gr. pro Wurst.


----------



## phirania

Heute bei Sonnenschein auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Am kleinen Bach ist auch gut beschnitten worden
Und kalt war der Wind.


----------



## Trotta

Ganze Arbeit!


----------



## Skott

Andal schrieb:


> *"Sauerländer Dicke"*, von Norma und aus der Dose. 250 gr. pro Wurst.


Das sind die besten...!


----------



## Skott

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338590
> 
> Am kleinen Bach ist auch gut beschnitten worden
> Und kalt war der Wind.


Kann man an diesem schönen Bach auch Bachforellen erwarten oder ist er auch, wie so viele, durch Gülleeinträge geschädigt..?


----------



## Andal

Skott schrieb:


> Das sind die besten...!


...und dazu einen scharfen Düsseldorfer, auf das der Rachen frei wird!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Waller Michel
Mein Beitrag war auch eher an die Mitleser gedacht nicht an die Stamm Leute hier. Was am Wasser in einem Gespräch passiert und was man da preisgibt das hängt wohl immer von den Menschen gegenüber ab. Lassen wir das Thema besser und kommen wir wider zu wichtigeren Dingen.

Unser Fluß hat momentan Hochwasser, das es nochmal um 15cm höher gestiegen ist wie letzten Sonntag das wusste ich heute noch nicht.
Kurz nach dem Essen also meine Feederrute gepackt, noch schnell ein wenig Futter angerührt, die 4m Kescherstange mitgenommen und dann ab mit der Kiepe ans Wasser. Am ersten Platz wo ich eig hinwollte gings mitm Schuh schon mal mitten ins Wasser....na toll noch nichtmal am Wasser und schon nasse Füße. Am zweiten Platz angekommen war die Strömung immernoch sehr stark. Also mal aufbauen und schauen was man tun kann. Ich hatte den 45g Korb und Semmel etwas in den Ruhigeren Bereich an der Strömung abgelegt. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich 2 Bisse und bei jedem rauskurbeln Gras/Schilf/Äste dran. Es war praktisch eine Katastophe, in der Hauptströmung trieben Bäume flußab so sehr zog es.
Also was machen? Ich entschied mich dann etwas Flußab in einen etwas schlechter zubefischenden ruhigeren Bereich zu gehen......gut das ich meine 4m Stange mitgenommen hab. Mit den Kescher kam ich gerade so bis zur Schilfkannte raus. Also nochmal alles aufbauen und Futterplatz anlegen.
Nach ca 20min kam der erste Biss den ich nicht verwandeln konnte. Die 3oz Spitze war gerade so richtig bei der leichten Strömung, zumindest stimmte die Montage für den heutigen Tag. Also weiter gefischt und nach einigen weiteren fehlbissen habich dann mal etwas länger gewartet und schon ging die Spitze krum. Der erste Karpfen war gehakt und auch schnell gelandet. Die Größe lies noch zu wünschen übrig....ein Satzer hald.
Nach einigen weiteren kleineren Karpfen gab es dann noch einen schönen Schuppi mit um die 50cm und 2 Güstern. Der Platzwechsel hat sich also ausbezahlt. Da das Futter zuneige ging hab ich dann auch nach 2,5 Stunden am Wasser beschlossen den Heimweg anzutreten.
Die Sonne war heute so schön warm, wenn ich mehr Futter mitgenonnem hätte wäre ich wohl noch etwas länger geblieben.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> An die interessierten Parteien ich schreib auf jeden Fall noch was zu der kleinen alten Spinnrute, am besten im Antiquitätenunterforum.
> 
> Hg
> Minimax


Das würde mich sehr freuen, bin schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
das ist ja ein lauschiges Plätzchen was du da hast.Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Nach dem gestrigen Desaster war es heute sehr entspannt - ein Biss bei dem mir ein Wurm gestohlen wurde, einen Haken verloren und nix gefangen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Desaster war es heute sehr entspannt - ein Biss bei dem mir ein Wurm gestohlen wurde, einen Haken verloren und nix gefangen..
> Anhang anzeigen 338592
> Anhang anzeigen 338593
> Anhang anzeigen 338594
> Anhang anzeigen 338595
> Anhang anzeigen 338596
> Anhang anzeigen 338597




Ein schönes Plätzchen.
Und tolle bunte Rute.  
Was ist das für eine?


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri in Richtung @dawurzelsepp - prima, daß sich Deine Flexibilität ausgezahlt hat!

Hoffentlich kannst Du bald wieder am Bach „pietscehn”, @phirania !

Danke für Eure Berichte und Fotos vom Wasser, @rhinefisher , @Waller Michel  , @tob_wilson und @Slappy !


----------



## geomas

Mein erster Ansitz an dem kleinen See oder großen Teich war schön, aber angeltechnisch äußerst erfolglos.
Der Teich ist erstaunlich tief und weist eine Menge Kraut auf. Mein „Swim” war mit Bedacht gewählt - Wind und Sonne hab ich genau ins Gesicht bekommen. 
Ob ich an einem schattigen, windgeschützten Plätzchen Erfolg gehabt hätte? Keine Ahnung.






Der Wind machte ganz kurz Pause - der richtige Moment für ein Foto.

Die Sonne hat auf jeden Fall gut getan und ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Trip zu diesem hübschen kleinen Gewässer.
Ach ja - geangelt habe ich mit einer Schwingspitz- und einer Lightfeeder-Rute. Als Köder dienten Scopex-Bio-Mais und diverse weiche Pellets - auftreibende und sinkende.
Von Fischaktivität war kaum was zu sehen. Der Teich ist tief - wer weiß, wo sich die Fischis derzeit aufhalten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich bin auch wieder vom Waldsee zurück!
Ich hatte ja mal hier gepostet das ich im alten Angelverein eine Rute gefunden hatte von Kogha und die abgegeben hatte.
Da sich kein Besitzer gefunden hatte ,hatte ich die Rute ja bekommen und heute zum Testen mit ans Wasser genommen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





An der Rute ist so ein Askari Freiläufer dran .
Ich hab zuerst eine Posenrute mit Made ins Wasser gebracht, mit 16er Haken.
Dann die Kogha mit Grundmontage und Tauwurm ....schon beim Auswerfen habe ich die Luft angehalten das der Apparat nicht zerbricht 
Die Rolle hat mich zuerst etwas geärgert mit einer Perücke, nach dem kürzen der Schnur allerdings dann einigermaßen funktioniert. Wenn der Freilauf allerdings nicht eingelegt ist, hat die Bremse 3 Einstellungen. Auf ,Zu und fast zu 
Naja ....man kann damit Angeln aber wer es nicht muss , der kann sich freuen. ....








Das doch verhältnismäßig schöne Wetter heute, hatte mehrere Angler ans Gewässer gelockt ....aber ich habe keine Fänge sehen können! Bei mir kam auf der Posenrute nach ca. 45 Minuten ein kleiner Barsch ,den ich gerade noch retten konnte  ( hoffe ich ) da Er den Haken gierig eingesaugt hatte .
Mitlerweile ist langsam die Sonne hinter den Bäumen untergegangen und es ist merklich kühler geworden sofort!
An der Grundrute hatte sich bis Dato noch nichts getan und ich hab langsam die Posenrute eingeholt und demontiert !
Auf einmal pfeift die Schnur in der Grundrute ,das Adrenalin steigt! In diesem See gibt es Karpfen der Extraklasse , Anschlag und die Schnur wird heftig von der Rolle abgezogen. ......Zweifel gibt es nicht, ein dicker Karpfen!
So jetzt ne gescheite Einstellung finden für die Bremse. .egal was ich dran drehe ,das Ding gibt nicht mehr her als Auf oder Zu 
Der Fisch zieht so langsam aber sicher Richtung Unterholz  
Ich muss den dort weg bekommen sonst wars das !
Also Bremse zu und beten dass das Vorfach hält!
Mittlerweile wird es immer dunkler und ich fische im Rucksack rum nach der Kopflampe ,die ich natürlich " nicht " finde !
Der Karpfen hat noch genau so viel Power wie vor 15 Minuten. ....die Rute biegt sich bedenklich durch und der Fisch lässt sich kaum dirigiert. ...
Also Bremse wieder Auf und mit dem Daumen Bremsen !
Noch 5 Minuten später, so langsam wird er müde und kommt an die Oberfläche!
Maaaaàan .....was ein Vieh !
Der Kescher reicht da niemals, ich werde ins eiskalte Wasser müssen 
Das im Dunkeln, zum Glück die Kopflampe daaaa ist Sie endlich!
Soooo die letzten 5 Meter ......Zack !kein Widerstand mehr ,der Karpfen ist frei   

Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt lachen soll das ich nicht ins Wasser musste oder weinen das ich mit so einem Tackelschrott den Fisch verloren habe ........

Shit Tag jedenfalls!

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja mal hier gepostet das ich im alten Angelverein eine Rute *gefunden *hatte von Kogha




Micha, du brauchst dich nicht schämen dafür.
Man muss als Ükel nicht unbedingt Drennan fischen.......


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Desaster war es heute sehr entspannt - ein Biss bei dem mir ein Wurm gestohlen wurde, einen Haken verloren und nix gefangen..
> Anhang anzeigen 338592
> Anhang anzeigen 338593
> Anhang anzeigen 338594
> Anhang anzeigen 338595
> Anhang anzeigen 338596
> Anhang anzeigen 338597


Was hast du da für grelle Stöcke am Start?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern des heutigen Tages.

Wo ist eigentlich @Minimax ?
Noch am Wasser?


----------



## Slappy

Da ich deutlich später los bin als gedacht, blieb mir nur noch eine halbe Stunde bis es dunkel wurde. Also keine Zeit verlieren. So entschied ich mich für die Lahn...... 
Naja, Hochwasser und dick Strömung. Standort wollte ich nicht wechseln. Also probiere ich es. Ergebnis, auch hier gab es keinen Erfolg..... Mal schauen, eventuell geht morgen oder die Tage noch was.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist eine Iridium Airflex Sepia - ganz billiger 150gr Picker.
Wenn man für solche Ruten statt 30 eher 70  ausgibt, kann man da echt geile Teile finden - einfach mal beim nächsten Urlaub im Süden in den Angelladen laufen.. .
Normalerweise mag ich keine Glassruten, aber soetwas kann man gut fischen.
Die laufen unter "Eging"





						Eging Rods - Piscor
					

Discover Eging Rods on Piscor. Sport Fishing Tackles with Best Price and Advices of Experts and Other Fishermen. Enter now!




					www.piscor.com


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
netter Angel Bericht Michi. Schade das es mit dem Karpfen nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt lachen soll das ich nicht ins Wasser musste oder weinen das ich mit so einem Tackelschrott den Fisch verloren habe ........


Das war dir wohl eine Lehre. Lass den Schrott, wie du das Tackel beschrieben hast, das nächste mal zu Hause. Versuch macht Klug. Schade, dass du den Kameraden kurz vor abpfiff verloren hast. Dennoch hat der kleine Barsch dich ja entschneidert. Petri Michael. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder vom Waldsee zurück!
> Ich hatte ja mal hier gepostet das ich im alten Angelverein eine Rute gefunden hatte von Kogha und die abgegeben hatte.
> Da sich kein Besitzer gefunden hatte ,hatte ich die Rute ja bekommen und heute zum Testen mit ans Wasser genommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338598
> 
> An der Rute ist so ein Askari Freiläufer dran .
> Ich hab zuerst eine Posenrute mit Made ins Wasser gebracht, mit 16er Haken.
> Dann die Kogha mit Grundmontage und Tauwurm ....schon beim Auswerfen habe ich die Luft angehalten das der Apparat nicht zerbricht
> Die Rolle hat mich zuerst etwas geärgert mit einer Perücke, nach dem kürzen der Schnur allerdings dann einigermaßen funktioniert. Wenn der Freilauf allerdings nicht eingelegt ist, hat die Bremse 3 Einstellungen. Auf ,Zu und fast zu
> Naja ....man kann damit Angeln aber wer es nicht muss , der kann sich freuen. ....
> Anhang anzeigen 338601
> Anhang anzeigen 338603
> 
> 
> Das doch verhältnismäßig schöne Wetter heute, hatte mehrere Angler ans Gewässer gelockt ....aber ich habe keine Fänge sehen können! Bei mir kam auf der Posenrute nach ca. 45 Minuten ein kleiner Barsch ,den ich gerade noch retten konnte  ( hoffe ich ) da Er den Haken gierig eingesaugt hatte .
> Mitlerweile ist langsam die Sonne hinter den Bäumen untergegangen und es ist merklich kühler geworden sofort!
> An der Grundrute hatte sich bis Dato noch nichts getan und ich hab langsam die Posenrute eingeholt und demintiert !
> Auf einmal pfeift die Schnur in der Grundrute ,das Adrenalin steigt! In diesem See gibt es Karpfen der Extraklasse , Anschlag und die Schnur wird heftig von der Rolle abgezogen. ......Zweifel gibt es nicht, ein dicker Karpfen!
> So jetzt ne gescheite Einstellung finden für die Bremse. .egal was ich dran drehe ,das Ding gibt nicht mehr her als Auf oder Zu
> Der Fisch zieht so langsam aber sicher Richtung Unterholz
> Ich muss den dort weg bekommen sonst wars das !
> Also Bremse zu und beten dass das Vorfach hätte!
> Mittlerweile wird es immer dunkler und ich fische im Rucksack rum nach der Kopflampe ,die ich natürlich " nicht " finde !
> Der Karpfen hat noch genau so viel Power wie vor 15 Minuten. ....die Rute biegt sich bedenklich durch und der Fisch lässt sich kaum dirigiert. ...
> Also Bremse wieder Auf und mit dem Daumen Bremsen !
> Noch 5 Minuten später, so langsam wird er müde und kommt an die Oberfläche!
> Maaaaàan .....was ein Vieh !
> Der Kescher reicht da niemals, ich werde ins eiskalte Wasser müssen
> Das im Dunkeln, zum Glück die Kopflampe daaaa ist Sie endlich!
> Soooo die letzten 5 Meter ......Zack !kein Widerstand mehr ,der Karpfen ist frei
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt lachen soll das ich nicht ins Wasser musste oder weinen das ich mit so einem Tackelschrott den Fisch verloren habe ........
> 
> Shit Tag jedenfalls!
> 
> LG Michael



Schade das es nicht geklappt hat aber beim  nächsten Mal bestimmt
Schöner Bericht


----------



## Skott

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt lachen soll das ich nicht ins Wasser musste oder weinen das ich mit so einem Tackelschrott den Fisch verloren habe ........
> 
> Shit Tag jedenfalls!
> 
> LG Michael


DANKE für den schönen Bericht und die Bilder...!
Ich hoffe, du entsorgst diesen Tacklemüll..., damit kann man sich ja das Angeln abgewöhnen...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist eine Iridium Airflex Sepia - ganz billiger 150gr Picker.
> Wenn man für solche Ruten statt 30 eher 70  ausgibt, kann man da echt geile Teile finden - einfach mal beim nächsten Urlaub im Süden in den Angelladen laufen.. .
> Normalerweise mag ich keine Glassruten, aber soetwas kann man gut fischen.
> Die laufen unter "Eging"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eging Rods - Piscor
> 
> 
> Discover Eging Rods on Piscor. Sport Fishing Tackles with Best Price and Advices of Experts and Other Fishermen. Enter now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.piscor.com


Eine Sparte von Ruten, die ich auch immer wieder anschiele. Aber ohne Urlaub im Süden blind bei Pecheur, oder Wave Inn zu bestellen ist auch so eine Sache.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Mein erster Ansitz an dem kleinen See oder großen Teich war schön, aber angeltechnisch äußerst erfolglos.
> Der Teich ist erstaunlich tief und weist eine Menge Kraut auf. Mein „Swim” war mit Bedacht gewählt - Wind und Sonne hab ich genau ins Gesicht bekommen.
> Ob ich an einem schattigen, windgeschützten Plätzchen Erfolg gehabt hätte? Keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Wind machte ganz kurz Pause - der richtige Moment für ein Foto.
> 
> Die Sonne hat auf jeden Fall gut getan und ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Trip zu diesem hübschen kleinen Gewässer.
> Ach ja - geangelt habe ich mit einer Schwingspitz- und einer Lightfeeder-Rute. Als Köder dienten Scopex-Bio-Mais und diverse weiche Pellets - auftreibende und sinkende.
> Von Fischaktivität war kaum was zu sehen. Der Teich ist tief - wer weiß, wo sich die Fischis derzeit aufhalten.


Auch ein sehr schöner Bericht! 
Danke dafür! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Skott schrieb:


> DANKE für den schönen Bericht und die Bilder...!
> Ich hoffe, du entsorgst diesen Tacklemüll..., damit kann man sich ja das Angeln abgewöhnen...


Das Ding ist gerade in der Tonne gelandet ! Passiert mir nicht nochmal!  
Die Rolle gucke ich mal ob ich die Bremse modifizieren kann?  Wenn nicht auch in die Tonne !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das war dir wohl eine Lehre. Lass den Schrott, wie du das Tackel beschrieben hast, das nächste mal zu Hause. Versuch macht Klug. Schade, dass du den Kameraden kurz vor abpfiff verloren hast. Dennoch hat der kleine Barsch dich ja entschneidert. Petri Michael.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke für das Petri !
Ja ehrlich ! Das mit dem Tackel hätte ich am besten gleich in den Grill geworfen 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
Michi, aber in die Restmülltonne mit der Rute.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Von Fischaktivität war kaum was zu sehen. Der Teich ist tief - wer weiß, wo sich die Fischis derzeit aufhalten.


Komisch, das Wetter und die Temperaturen waren doch gar nicht so schlecht. Trotz all dem hast du wieder einen schönen bebilderten Bericht
verfasst.   Wenn ich so die Bilder von @Slappy , @rhinefisher ,@Waller Michel ,@phirania und @geomas so sehe, vielen Dank dafür, werde ich zappelig. Aber ich muss wohl noch ein bisschen warten, bis ich wieder ans Wasser komme. Vielleicht Morgen in acht Tagen. Dann gibt es einen satten Bericht mit einem Kescher voll Plötzen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke für das Petri !
> Ja ehrlich ! Das mit dem Tackel hätte ich am besten gleich in den Grill geworfen
> 
> LG


Nix, in der Bucht verkloppen. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nix, in der Bucht verkloppen. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Oder lass das lieber. Gibt bestimmt ne schlechte Bewertung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oder lass das lieber. Gibt bestimmt ne schlechte Bewertung.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hast du Recht! 
Is ja auch schon in der Tonne ....da wäre auch der Versand garantiert teurer als die Schrott-Rute 

Wirklich!  Was ein Schwabbelstock und trotzdem arbeitet das Ding kein bisschen mit 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an alle, die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben. Morgen geht es los, Maden vorhanden, Mais auch, Method ist angesetzt und dann soll das Wetter auch noch passen. Und @Waller Michel , schade das es mit dem Karpfen nicht geklappt hat. Und Danke für die schönen Bilder von den verschiedenen Gewässern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Merke: Der Angler lebt nicht vom Fisch alleine!


Die sehen wirklich absolut lecker aus! Und schönes Kochset 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@Hecht100+
viel Spaß und glück für morgen.Petri


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle, die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben. Morgen geht es los, Maden vorhanden, Mais auch, Method ist angesetzt und dann soll das Wetter auch noch passen. Und @Waller Michel , schade das es mit dem Karpfen nicht geklappt hat. Und Danke für die schönen Bilder von den verschiedenen Gewässern.


Recht viel Glück für Morgen. Eventuell kannst du ja mal eine Schleie uns präsentieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine ehemalige Verlobte ist schon wieder total aus dem Häuschen, weil morgen der Umzugstermin an den Teich bevorsteht. Hoffe doch das ich morgen nicht diese seltsame Melodie unseres westlichen Verbündeten anstimme. Aber das Auto ist doch schon verdammt voll.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ach Jungs, die Ihr am Wasser wart (und sei es nur zum spazieren gehen), ich beneide Euch! War ja wettertechnisch ein sehr ansprechender Tag. Mein heutiges Schicksal: Erst ein halbes Duzend Dachpfannen vom Gartenschuppen, die Sabine letzten Sonntag im Brasst zerdeppert hat, erneuern, dann die Dachrinnen reinigen, zwei Fahrräder reparieren, mich dem Moos im Rasen gewidmet, den Abfluss der Dusche saubergemacht und und und...Als ich dann so gegen 15 Uhr im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes fertig war, konnte ich mich auch nicht mehr aufraffen. Allen die Wasser waren und besonders die, die gefangen haben, ein herzliches Petri. Und allen die es morgen schaffen (ich bin leider nicht dabei) wünsche ich ordentlich Fisch. 
Aber nun muss ich noch mal dienstlich werden. Ich hatte letzte Woche Maden gekauft, die bei mir im Gartenhäuschen lagern. Rund die Hälfte hat sich angesichts der steigenden Temperaturen bereits vercastert. So weit, so normal. Dann habe ich in die Dose mit Pinkes reingeschaut, die ich vor 6 Wochen gekauft habe. Da ist nicht eine verpuppte Minimade drin. So klein wie die Teile sind, so quirlig sind sie. Ist das normal, bei Pinkes?


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder vom Waldsee zurück!
> Ich hatte ja mal hier gepostet das ich im alten Angelverein eine Rute gefunden hatte von Kogha und die abgegeben hatte.
> Da sich kein Besitzer gefunden hatte ,hatte ich die Rute ja bekommen und heute zum Testen mit ans Wasser genommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338598
> 
> An der Rute ist so ein Askari Freiläufer dran .
> Ich hab zuerst eine Posenrute mit Made ins Wasser gebracht, mit 16er Haken.
> Dann die Kogha mit Grundmontage und Tauwurm ....schon beim Auswerfen habe ich die Luft angehalten das der Apparat nicht zerbricht
> Die Rolle hat mich zuerst etwas geärgert mit einer Perücke, nach dem kürzen der Schnur allerdings dann einigermaßen funktioniert. Wenn der Freilauf allerdings nicht eingelegt ist, hat die Bremse 3 Einstellungen. Auf ,Zu und fast zu
> Naja ....man kann damit Angeln aber wer es nicht muss , der kann sich freuen. ....
> Anhang anzeigen 338601
> Anhang anzeigen 338603
> 
> 
> Das doch verhältnismäßig schöne Wetter heute, hatte mehrere Angler ans Gewässer gelockt ....aber ich habe keine Fänge sehen können! Bei mir kam auf der Posenrute nach ca. 45 Minuten ein kleiner Barsch ,den ich gerade noch retten konnte  ( hoffe ich ) da Er den Haken gierig eingesaugt hatte .
> Mitlerweile ist langsam die Sonne hinter den Bäumen untergegangen und es ist merklich kühler geworden sofort!
> An der Grundrute hatte sich bis Dato noch nichts getan und ich hab langsam die Posenrute eingeholt und demontiert !
> Auf einmal pfeift die Schnur in der Grundrute ,das Adrenalin steigt! In diesem See gibt es Karpfen der Extraklasse , Anschlag und die Schnur wird heftig von der Rolle abgezogen. ......Zweifel gibt es nicht, ein dicker Karpfen!
> So jetzt ne gescheite Einstellung finden für die Bremse. .egal was ich dran drehe ,das Ding gibt nicht mehr her als Auf oder Zu
> Der Fisch zieht so langsam aber sicher Richtung Unterholz
> Ich muss den dort weg bekommen sonst wars das !
> Also Bremse zu und beten dass das Vorfach hält!
> Mittlerweile wird es immer dunkler und ich fische im Rucksack rum nach der Kopflampe ,die ich natürlich " nicht " finde !
> Der Karpfen hat noch genau so viel Power wie vor 15 Minuten. ....die Rute biegt sich bedenklich durch und der Fisch lässt sich kaum dirigiert. ...
> Also Bremse wieder Auf und mit dem Daumen Bremsen !
> Noch 5 Minuten später, so langsam wird er müde und kommt an die Oberfläche!
> Maaaaàan .....was ein Vieh !
> Der Kescher reicht da niemals, ich werde ins eiskalte Wasser müssen
> Das im Dunkeln, zum Glück die Kopflampe daaaa ist Sie endlich!
> Soooo die letzten 5 Meter ......Zack !kein Widerstand mehr ,der Karpfen ist frei
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt lachen soll das ich nicht ins Wasser musste oder weinen das ich mit so einem Tackelschrott den Fisch verloren habe ........
> 
> Shit Tag jedenfalls!
> 
> LG Michael




Du siehst - every fixed Spool will do the Trick.......


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ach Jungs, die Ihr am Wasser wart (und sei es nur zum spazieren gehen), ich beneide Euch! War ja wettertechnisch ein sehr ansprechender Tag. Mein heutiges Schicksal: Erst ein halbes Duzend Dachpfannen vom Gartenschuppen, die Sabine letzten Sonntag im Brasst zerdeppert hat, erneuern, dann die Dachrinnen reinigen, zwei Fahrräder reparieren, mich dem Moos im Rasen gewidmet, den Abfluss der Dusche saubergemacht und und und...Als ich dann so gegen 15 Uhr im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes fertig war, konnte ich mich auch nicht mehr aufraffen. Allen die Wasser waren und besonders die, die gefangen haben, ein herzliches Petri. Und allen die es morgen schaffen (ich bin leider nicht dabei) wünsche ich ordentlich Fisch.
> Aber nun muss ich noch mal dienstlich werden. Ich hatte letzte Woche Maden gekauft, die bei mir im Gartenhäuschen lagern. Rund die Hälfte hat sich angesichts der steigenden Temperaturen bereits vercastert. So weit, so normal. Dann habe ich in die Dose mit Pinkes reingeschaut, die ich vor 6 Wochen gekauft habe. Da ist nicht eine verpuppte Minimade drin. So klein wie die Teile sind, so quirlig sind sie. Ist das normal, bei Pinkes?



Pinkes brauchen schon länger bis Sie ins Stadium der Verpuppung kommen und es war ja recht kühl! Trotzdem 6 Wochen sind schon beachtlich!  Dann waren die super frisch!

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Handmade Dobbers from Ronald Hammers - www.dobberbouw.nl - für die Kids auf der Stippermesse.
Das wären auch mal Posen für uns wenn wir nichts fangen, dann zaubern sie immer noch ein Lächeln auf die Lippen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Da ich in UK leider Tackletechnisch nicht zum zug kam habe ich mir am Flughafen ein Leckerbissen aus UK gegönnt. Ich kannte Gin vorher noch gar nicht, bin eigentlich Wiskey und Rum Liebhaber, aber ich wollte es dochmal probieren. Zuallerletzt trink ich nun einen Gin Tonic auf euch und freu mich über dieses leckere trockene Getränk


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern des heutigen Tages.
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich @Minimax ?
> Noch am Wasser?



Nabend Jungs,
und auch von mir ein herzliches Petri heil Allen Fänger, ein brüderliches _baiser_ allen, denen die Gottheiten nicht hold waren, oder schlimmer noch, ans Wasser wollten und nicht konnten, und vielen Dank für all die tollen Berichte- ich muss mich entschuldigen, dass ich auf diese wahre Wort- und Bilderflut nicht einzeln eingehen kann, wie es die Höflichkeit gebieten würde- wie soll das erst in der schönen Jahreszeit werden? Aber für @phirania freue ich mich am meisten, das er endlich mal wieder an seinem Flüsschen, wenn auch ohne Angel nach dem Rechten sehen konnte.
Ich selbst -danke der Nachfrage, lieber Prof.- bin aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht ans Wasser gelangt, und werde es morgen wohl auch nichts. Aber bei soviel Ükelpräsenz an den Ufern landauf, landab, kommts ja auf einen von uns mehr auch nicht an, nichwahr. Ich wünsche schonmal allen, die morgen aufsteigen viel Erfolg und recht schöne Stunden am Wasser,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da ich in UK leider Tackletechnisch nicht zum zug kam habe ich mir am Flughafen ein Leckerbissen aus UK gegönnt. Ich kannte Gin vorher noch gar nicht, bin eigentlich Wiskey und Rum Liebhaber, aber ich wollte es dochmal probieren. Zuallerletzt trink ich nun einen Gin Tonic auf euch und freu mich über dieses leckere trockene Getränk
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338616


Also ich trink eigentlich kein oder sogut wie nie Alkohol aber das kannte sogar ich! Soviel ich weiß ist das oft die Grundlage für viele Longdrinks und Cocktails 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Handmade Dobbers from Ronald Hammers - www.dobberbouw.nl - für die Kids auf der Stippermesse.
> Das wären auch mal Posen für uns wenn wir nichts fangen, dann zaubern sie immer noch ein Lächeln auf die Lippen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338615


Die Posen erinnern mich irgendwie ganz stark an Spiros   

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ich trink eigentlich kein oder sogut wie nie Alkohol aber das kannte sogar ich! Soviel ich weiß ist das oft die Grundlage für viele Longdrinks und Cocktails
> 
> LG Michael


Du trinkst kein Alkohol. Selbst Schuld.


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da ich in UK leider Tackletechnisch nicht zum zug kam habe ich mir am Flughafen ein Leckerbissen aus UK gegönnt. Ich kannte Gin vorher noch gar nicht, bin eigentlich Wiskey und Rum Liebhaber, aber ich wollte es dochmal probieren. Zuallerletzt trink ich nun einen Gin Tonic auf euch und freu mich über dieses leckere trockene Getränk
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338616


Was für ein edles Getränk.Lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du trinkst kein Alkohol. Selbst Schuld.


Ist nicht meins  beim Grillen mal ein Radler jaaaa aber ich bin Kaffee Junkie


----------



## Tricast

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Posen erinnern mich irgendwie ganz stark an Spiros
> 
> LG Michael




Hallo Michael, ich glaube nicht das es sich um Spiros handelt. Ronald der Stipper baut keine Posen für den Forellenteich. Jedes Kind bekommt eine Pose von ihm auf der Stippermesse geschenkt und die werden sicher absolut super aussehen. Die Posen und Waggler, die ich von ihm bekommen habe liegen in einer Schatulle und werden geschont, einfach nur schön.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Handmade Dobbers from Ronald Hammers - www.dobberbouw.nl - für die Kids auf der Stippermesse.
> Das wären auch mal Posen für uns wenn wir nichts fangen, dann zaubern sie immer noch ein Lächeln auf die Lippen.


Jahreszeitlich gesehen, wären welche im Osterhasendekor zur Stippermesse sicherlich passender!


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, ich glaube nicht das es sich um Spiros handelt. Ronald der Stipper baut keine Posen für den Forellenteich. Jedes Kind bekommt eine Pose von ihm auf der Stippermesse geschenkt und die werden sicher absolut super aussehen. Die Posen und Waggler, die ich von ihm bekommen habe liegen in einer Schatulle und werden geschont, einfach nur schön.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Kann ich auch so eine haben? Ich bin ein großes Kind. Also müsste das doch gehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn Andal dich an die Hand nimmt


----------



## Trotta

Ich war heute bei Decathlon und habe ausgerechnet dort das Futteral gefunden, nach dem ich immer gesucht habe. Für 3,50€ jetzt nicht unbedingt wertig, aber dafür mit 80cm Länge genau passend für die Travel Avon mit montierter Rolle, Kescher und Rutenhalter.






Plus: mit koolem Caperlan Aufdruck!


----------



## geomas

^ fetzt, das Travel-Avon-Kit!


----------



## geomas

Auf dem Weg vom erfolglosen Ansitz nach Hause habe ich mal eines der typischen „Karauschengewässer” fotografiert:





Von kleinen und kleinsten Teichen mit ganz wenigen Bäumen am Ufer gab es früher auf fast jedem Acker, auf fast jeder Weide welche.
Mittlerweile sind etliche ausgetrocknet/verlandet oder trockengelegt worden. Keine Ahnung, was dort ^ heute schwimmt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ausprobieren, Georg.   

Karauschen(und auch Giebel) halten sich in den kleinsten Pfützen.


----------



## geomas

^ Ist mir zu aufwändig, da den Besitzer oder Fischereirechtsinhaber ausfindig zu machen.
Hab ja auch so ein paar „gute Karauschengewässer” in Reichweite.


----------



## Mescalero

Die hiesigen Vertreter dieser Tümpelart kenne ich ziemlich gut aus meiner Zeit als Aquarianer und Wasserflohfänger. Fische? Leider Fehlanzeige. Und mittlerweile, so acht bis zehn Jahre später, sind die meisten der Tümpel komplett verlandet.


----------



## Tricast

jason 1 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch so eine haben? Ich bin ein großes Kind. Also müsste das doch gehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hallo Jason, Du wirst ihn ja kennenlernen und lieben. Ronald ist einfach ein wunderbarer Mensch und wenn er Dir damit einen großen Gefallen tun kann, wird er es bestimmt auch machen. Ob die Kids jetzt solche Posen bekommen kann ich leider nicht sagen, wir werden ja sehen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

So, morgen gibts Tagesfreizeit bis etwa 16.30 Uhr, es soll relativ trocken und überraschend warm werden.
Der Haken: Wind aus Süd-Südwest mit 6 Beaufort, in Böen noch mal mehr.

Hmmm.



So, die Entscheidung ist gefallen: es geht an einen mir ganz gut bekannten Teich. 
Mit den Swing-Tip-Ruten.


----------



## geomas

#tacklenews

Ach ja - eine weitere ABU Legerlite ist im Zulauf. Von den Fotos her nicht so schön im Zustand wie ihre bei mir lebenden Schwestern.
Aber das ermöglicht es mir, ernsthaft und guten Gewissens über einen Griffumbau nachzudenken.
Der Kork-/Duplon-Mix ist optisch echt ne Zumutung an diesen sonst so wunderbaren Ruten.

Und die passende Rolle, eine ältere leichte DAIWA, kommt von einem äußerst freundlichen Zeitgenossen (der mitten in der Pampa lebt) dazu.
Der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, morgen gibts Tagesfreizeit bis etwa 16.30 Uhr, es soll relativ trocken und überraschend warm werden.
> Der Haken: Wind aus Süd-Südwest mit 6 Beaufort, in Böen noch mal mehr.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> So, die Entscheidung ist gefallen: es geht an einen mir ganz gut bekannten Teich.
> Mit den Swing-Tip-Ruten.



Hallo Georg
Wir hier in Braunschweig, also südwestlich von Dir bekommen wir gerade die ersten Windböhen !
Drück dir die Daumen das es morgen bei euch nicht so stark bläst!

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Denn mal viel Spaß und Glück für morgen.Möge der Wind nicht so schlimm werden.


----------



## geomas

^ und ^^ Danke! 
Hauptsache und Primärziel für morgen ist Frischluft tanken und Beine ausstrecken.
Ob nun was beißt oder nicht ist eher nebensächlich.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> ^ und ^^ Danke!
> Hauptsache und Primärziel für morgen ist Frischluft tanken und Beine ausstrecken.
> Ob nun was beißt oder nicht ist eher nebensächlich.


Genau so werde ich es auch heute halten.
Hauptsache frische Luft und einen schönen Tee am Wasser. Wenn dann noch was beißt, umso besser


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Hier wird das heute nix mit dem Angeln - der Wind ist stärker als letzte Woche.
Was fange ich dann bloß an, mit dem angebrochenen Sonntag..?


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Was fange ich dann bloß an, mit dem angebrochenen Sonntag..?


Also ich habe mir jetzt erst mal einlecker Heissgetränk fabriziert. Dann werde ich den Fernseher durchzappen, ob mir was zusagt und wenn nicht, dann lege ich einfach nochmal die Füsse am Sofa hoch...!


----------



## rhinefisher

Heissgetränke habe ich schon 2 hinter mir - jetzt ruft das Abenteuer..
Fernsehen kann ich ohnehin nicht; da der Wind mir ständig die Schüssel verdreht, weil ich in 65m Höhe wohne, habe ich nur noch Internet auf dem Fernseher.
Youtube ist besser als ARD...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einen kräftgen Grog zum Frühstück und dann ab auf die Couch klingt gut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Alte Männer....


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier wird das heute nix mit dem Angeln - der Wind ist stärker als letzte Woche.
> Was fange ich dann bloß an, mit dem angebrochenen Sonntag..?


Du könntest ja jeden einzelnen deiner Haken von Hand nachschärfen


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Youtube ist besser als ARD...


Um die ARD zu übertrumpfen reichen auch zwei Steinchen in der spielenden Hand.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Um die ARD zu übertrumpfen reichen auch zwei Steinchen in der spielenden Hand.


Wobei aktuell ja die "Sendung mit der Maus" läuft. Man soll nicht so laut klagen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei aktuell ja die "Sendung mit der Maus" läuft. Man soll nicht so laut klagen!


Ich wäre ja für eine Fortführung der Löwenzahn Sendungen, allerdings würde heutzutage so ein belehrender Touch dahinterstehen, also lassen wir das lieber


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Fortführung der Löwenzahn Sendungen, allerdings würde heutzutage so ein belehrender Touch dahinterstehen, also lassen wir das lieber


Löwenzahn ohne Peter Lustig und den dicken Nachbarn wäre ja von Haus aus nicht mehr Löwenzahn!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Trotta schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei Decathlon und habe ausgerechnet dort das Futteral gefunden, nach dem ich immer gesucht habe. Für 3,50€ jetzt nicht unbedingt wertig, aber dafür mit 80cm Länge genau passend für die Travel Avon mit montierter Rolle, Kescher und Rutenhalter.
> Anhang anzeigen 338623
> 
> 
> Plus: mit koolem Caperlan Aufdruck!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338624



Das ist die John Wilson mit Matchspitze richtig?

@Kochtopf 
Schau mal bitte nochmal in deine Nachrichten !


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier wird das heute nix mit dem Angeln - der Wind ist stärker als letzte Woche.
> Was fange ich dann bloß an, mit dem angebrochenen Sonntag..?



Bei Uns hatte es gestern zwar angefangen etwas böhig zu werden aber stärker bläst der Wind seit dem nicht! 
Mit ner Pose hätte ich jetzt zwar keine Lust zu fischen aber mit ner Grundmontage wäre es wirklich machbar !
Werde heute aber auch nicht los zum Angeln ,hab noch Schreibkram zu erledigen den ich schon lange vor mir herschiebe 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Löwenzahn ohne Peter Lustig und den dicken Nachbarn wäre ja von Haus aus nicht mehr Löwenzahn!


Bis zuletzt ist das noch gelaufen, ohne die Beiden ,aber hab ich nicht geguckt aus erfindlichen Gründen! 
War aber wir mal was gutes für Kinder, sie wurden animiert ,selbst etwas zu unternehmen und nicht vor dem PC zu sitzen. 

LG


----------



## geomas

Ich werd wohl gleich los zum kleinen Teich.
Wetter hin, Wetter her.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fernsehen kann ich ohnehin nicht; da der Wind mir ständig die Schüssel verdreht,* weil ich in 65m Höhe wohne,* .......




Wie das?
Baumhaus?


----------



## Hecht100+

Wind sehr stark. Pose fällt aus. Mal sehen was Grund macht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Beide Black Star Oldtimer im Einsatz, einmal modern mit Freilauf und einmal mit Finessa.


----------



## Skott

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Beide Black Star Oldtimer im Einsatz, einmal modern mit Freilauf und einmal mit Finessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338644


Black Star sind tolle Ruten, habe auch 2 zweiteilige Steckruten (3m) von denen im Einsatz...!


----------



## geomas

Greife mit Scopex-Bio-Mais an zwei alten Legerlites an. Bislang griff niemand zu. Wetter ist okay.


----------



## Tobias85

@dawurzelsepp: Herzliches Petri!



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn der Freilauf allerdings nicht eingelegt ist, hat die Bremse 3 Einstellungen. Auf ,Zu und fast zu



Nun weißt du auch, warum die jemand am Teich "vergessen" hat und nicht wiederhaben wollte ^^ Natürlich dir auch Petri zum Barsch!



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dann habe ich in die Dose mit Pinkes reingeschaut, die ich vor 6 Wochen gekauft habe. Da ist nicht eine verpuppte Minimade drin. So klein wie die Teile sind, so quirlig sind sie. Ist das normal, bei Pinkes?



Bei mir halten sie sich auch deutlich länger als Maden. Frische, gute Pinkies im knackig kalten Kühlschrank waren bei mir auch nach zwei Monaten immernoch richtig quirlig und dir.

Allen am Wasser wünsche ich heut viel Erfolg. Ich sitze grade im Zug von Hamburg nach Hannover und betrachte unterwegs wehmütig die vielen kleinen schönen Heideflüsschen, die meinen weg kreuzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Lass uns rüber zum Ükel gehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Negativ, Jason. Passt für mich zeitlich überhaupt nicht ins Konzept, selbst mit dem Zug wäre es eine Anfahrt von 3 Stunden und dann wäre da noch Charly, wo ich organisatorisch den Tag abchecken müsste. Ich bin aber auch nicht so wirklich der Typ für Messen, analog zu Weihnachtsmärkten oder sonstigen öffentlichen Veranstaltungen. Viele Menschen auf engstem Raum. Hektik und Stress.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp: Herzliches Petri!
> 
> 
> 
> Nun weißt du auch, warum die jemand am Teich "vergessen" hat und nicht wiederhaben wollte ^^ Natürlich dir auch Petri zum Barsch!
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir halten sie sich auch deutlich länger als Maden. Frische, gute Pinkies im knackig kalten Kühlschrank waren bei mir auch nach zwei Monaten immernoch richtig quirlig und dir.
> 
> Allen am Wasser wünsche ich heut viel Erfolg. Ich sitze grade im Zug von Hamburg nach Hannover und betrachte unterwegs wehmütig die vielen kleinen schönen Heideflüsschen, die meinen weg kreuzen.


 Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. ....lach und warum der Besitzer Sie im Verein dann nicht abgeholt hat  vielleicht hatte Er damit ja einen dicken Karpfen verloren 

LG


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Negativ, Jason. Passt für mich zeitlich überhaupt nicht ins Konzept, selbst mit dem Zug wäre es eine Anfahrt von 3 Stunden und dann wäre da noch Charly, wo ich organisatorisch den Tag abchecken müsste. Ich bin aber auch nicht so wirklich der Typ für Messen, analog zu Weihnachtsmärkten oder sonstigen öffentlichen Veranstaltungen. Viele Menschen auf engstem Raum. Hektik und Stress.


Alles klar. Bei den einen passt es, bei dem anderen nicht. Irgendwann passt es mal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Bei den einen passt es, bei dem anderen nicht. Irgendwann passt es mal.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Halb so Wild, ich hab die ganzen Messestände an Material vereint in meinem Angelzimmer zu stehen. Ich freue mich einfach auf den März und die gesamte Saison, weil ich einige tolle Ideen und Futterrezepte testen will. Hauptsache am Wasser, dann dreht sich die Welt wieder in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenigstens einer der auf meine Maden steht


----------



## phirania

Skott schrieb:


> Kann man an diesem schönen Bach auch Bachforellen erwarten oder ist er auch, wie so viele, durch Gülleeinträge geschädigt..?



Leider nicht,aber einen guten Döbel Bestand und wunderschöne Schleien gibt es dort....


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Negativ, Jason. Passt für mich zeitlich überhaupt nicht ins Konzept, selbst mit dem Zug wäre es eine Anfahrt von 3 Stunden und dann wäre da noch Charly, wo ich organisatorisch den Tag abchecken müsste. Ich bin aber auch nicht so wirklich der Typ für Messen, analog zu Weihnachtsmärkten oder sonstigen öffentlichen Veranstaltungen. Viele Menschen auf engstem Raum. Hektik und Stress.


Wenn du Charlie mit nimmst dürftest du ziemlich viel Platz um dich rum haben - zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe


----------



## Trotta

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das ist die John Wilson mit Matchspitze richtig?



Ja, richtig. Die Rute kommt mit drei Quivertips + Avontip. Mit der Avontip/Matchspitze ist die Rute recht schnell. Ich hab der Avontip einen Gewindeendring verpasst und benutze sie in erster Linie als Schwingspitzrute. Falls Du Dich für die Rute interessierst, würde ich vielleicht warten, bis der Preis für das schönere Nachfolgemodell fällt. Die Rute erfüllt ihren Zweck als handliche Allroundrute, aber echte Leidenschaft hat der vordere Duplongriff und der grüne Blank in mir nicht entfacht - ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du Charlie mit nimmst dürftest du ziemlich viel Platz um dich rum haben - zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe



Der Knabe geht auf steile 11 Jahre zu, mit leichten Ansätzen von Arthrose im vorderen Lauf (nur dezent nach dem Aufstehen). Einen ganzen Nachmittag im Gedränge zwischen grölenden und sich empathisch auf Boilienievau befindlichen Anglern würde ich meinem Hund nicht zumuten wollen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Knabe geht auf steile 11 Jahre zu, mit leichten Ansätzen von Arthrose im vorderen Lauf (nur dezent nach dem Aufstehen). Einen ganzen Nachmittag im Gedränge zwischen grölenden und sich empathisch auf Boilienievau befindlichen Anglern würde ich meinem Hund nicht zumuten wollen.


Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen, ich nähre mich da von der anderen Seite, ein hochagiler triebstarker Schäferhund in so einer Situation ist für alle Beteiligten und vor allem den Hund bescheiden


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Knabe geht auf steile 11 Jahre zu, mit leichten Ansätzen von Arthrose im vorderen Lauf (nur dezent nach dem Aufstehen). Einen ganzen Nachmittag im Gedränge zwischen grölenden und sich empathisch auf Boilienievau befindlichen Anglern würde ich meinem Hund nicht zumuten wollen.


Das würde ich dem alten Knaben auch nicht zumuten wollen. Aber el Potto meinte das wohl eher ironisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Mein Beitrag war auch eher an die Mitleser gedacht nicht an die Stamm Leute hier. Was am Wasser in einem Gespräch passiert und was man da preisgibt das hängt wohl immer von den Menschen gegenüber ab. Lassen wir das Thema besser und kommen wir wider zu wichtigeren Dingen.
> 
> Unser Fluß hat momentan Hochwasser, das es nochmal um 15cm höher gestiegen ist wie letzten Sonntag das wusste ich heute noch nicht.
> Kurz nach dem Essen also meine Feederrute gepackt, noch schnell ein wenig Futter angerührt, die 4m Kescherstange mitgenommen und dann ab mit der Kiepe ans Wasser. Am ersten Platz wo ich eig hinwollte gings mitm Schuh schon mal mitten ins Wasser....na toll noch nichtmal am Wasser und schon nasse Füße. Am zweiten Platz angekommen war die Strömung immernoch sehr stark. Also mal aufbauen und schauen was man tun kann. Ich hatte den 45g Korb und Semmel etwas in den Ruhigeren Bereich an der Strömung abgelegt. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich 2 Bisse und bei jedem rauskurbeln Gras/Schilf/Äste dran. Es war praktisch eine Katastophe, in der Hauptströmung trieben Bäume flußab so sehr zog es.
> Also was machen? Ich entschied mich dann etwas Flußab in einen etwas schlechter zubefischenden ruhigeren Bereich zu gehen......gut das ich meine 4m Stange mitgenommen hab. Mit den Kescher kam ich gerade so bis zur Schilfkannte raus. Also nochmal alles aufbauen und Futterplatz anlegen.
> Nach ca 20min kam der erste Biss den ich nicht verwandeln konnte. Die 3oz Spitze war gerade so richtig bei der leichten Strömung, zumindest stimmte die Montage für den heutigen Tag. Also weiter gefischt und nach einigen weiteren fehlbissen habich dann mal etwas länger gewartet und schon ging die Spitze krum. Der erste Karpfen war gehakt und auch schnell gelandet. Die Größe lies noch zu wünschen übrig....ein Satzer hald.
> Nach einigen weiteren kleineren Karpfen gab es dann noch einen schönen Schuppi mit um die 50cm und 2 Güstern. Der Platzwechsel hat sich also ausbezahlt. Da das Futter zuneige ging hab ich dann auch nach 2,5 Stunden am Wasser beschlossen den Heimweg anzutreten.
> Die Sonne war heute so schön warm, wenn ich mehr Futter mitgenonnem hätte wäre ich wohl noch etwas länger geblieben.



Es geht nichts über einen schönen und erfolgreichen Angeltag am Wasser


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg vom erfolglosen Ansitz nach Hause habe ich mal eines der typischen „Karauschengewässer” fotografiert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von kleinen und kleinsten Teichen mit ganz wenigen Bäumen am Ufer gab es früher auf fast jedem Acker, auf fast jeder Weide welche.
> Mittlerweile sind etliche ausgetrocknet/verlandet oder trockengelegt worden. Keine Ahnung, was dort ^ heute schwimmt.



In solchen Gewässern schlummern häufig so einige Überraschungen...... 
Hab hier auch einige davon.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen, ich nähre mich da von der anderen Seite, ein hochagiler triebstarker Schäferhund in so einer Situation ist für alle Beteiligten und vor allem den Hund bescheiden



Ich bin persönlich auch nicht so begeistert, wenn Hunde durch dichte Menschenmengen geführt werden. Auf Weihnachtsmärkten und diversen Festen siehst du den Vierbeinern den Stress häufig ins Gesicht geschrieben. Mir wird ja auch alle 5 Minuten auf die Füße getreten, wird dem Hund wohl nicht anders gehen. Ist mir bis Heute ein Rätsel, wie Verantwortungslos solche Halter sind. 




jason 1 schrieb:


> Das würde ich dem alten Knaben auch nicht zumuten wollen. Aber el Potto meinte das wohl eher ironisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Weiß ich doch, ich wollte aber gleich für weitere Kommentare in ähnliche Richtung eine vorbeugende Note setzen. Hier lesen ja auch genügend Spätzünder mit.


----------



## geomas

Bislang tut sich nix.
Zwei Kraniche haben soeben ein Spottlied getrötet.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Bislang tut sich nix.
> Zwei Kraniche haben soeben ein Spottlied getrötet.



Am Ball bleiben,da geht noch


----------



## Waller Michel

Normal arbeite ich mit keinem Futterboot aber ich hatte jetzt darüber nachgedacht mir eines zuzulegen um mit dem Deeper dran verschiedene Gewässer zu erkunden. 
Allerdings möchte ich für diesen Zweck jetzt nicht unendlich tief in die Tasche greifen !
Bei Ebay sind mir so Billigdinger um die 100 Euro ins Auge gefallen! Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? 
Kann man die kaufen oder lässt man von so billig Kram besser die Finger? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@Waller Michel 
Der Spruch wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt. 
Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. 
Aber ich kann dir bei den Dingern nicht weiterhelfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der auf meine Maden steht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338646


Viel Spaß und glück.Petri


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Der Spruch wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt.
> Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
> Aber ich kann dir bei den Dingern nicht weiterhelfen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aja mir ging es dabei halt auch nicht um die Mechanik der Futterklappe oder so!  Zum Anfüttern wollte ich es ja generell nicht nehmen. Das Ruder und der Motor muss halt funktionieren und natürlich der Funk


----------



## Minimax

Furchtbar windig, viel Wasser. Zwei Güstern und ein mittlerer Johnny. Ich sollte umziehen, aber ich muss heute früh zur Missus zurück. Also bleib ich, nun, da der Gerechtigkeit genüge getan ist sitzen und experimentiere noch etwas


----------



## JottU

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Normal arbeite ich mit keinem Futterboot aber ich hatte jetzt darüber nachgedacht mir eines zuzulegen um mit dem Deeper dran verschiedene Gewässer zu erkunden.
> Allerdings möchte ich für diesen Zweck jetzt nicht unendlich tief in die Tasche greifen !
> Bei Ebay sind mir so Billigdinger um die 100 Euro ins Auge gefallen! Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
> Kann man die kaufen oder lässt man von so billig Kram besser die Finger?
> 
> LG Michael



Da wo du mit den Billigteilen hinkommst, kommst du locker auch mit der Rute und werfen hin. Um einiges schneller und zielgenauer. Ich hab mir mal son Ding von nem Kumpel geborgt, um an einem ziemlich schwierigen Gewässer meine Montage raus zu bringen. Nach 2 Versuchen habe ichs entnervt aufgegeben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Furchtbar windig, viel Wasser. Zwei Güstern und ein mittlerer Johnny. Ich sollte umziehen, aber ich muss heute früh zur Missus zurück. Also bleib ich, nun, da der Gerechtigkeit genüge getan ist sitzen und experimentiere noch etwas



Dickes Petri, war bestimmt ein hartes Geschäft bei solchen Bedingungen - who dares wins..


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax
ein dickes Petri auch von mir,bei solchen Bedingungen.


----------



## geomas

Tja, schön wars am Teich - in meiner „Ecke” sogar erstaunlich ruhig, was den ansonsten strammen Wind angeht (am Parkplatz war es sehr böig).
Hätte sogar gut mit der Pose fischen könne, aber die hatte ich ausgeladen. Und auf die angebotenen Köder gab es keinen Biß. 
Hmm, das nächste Mal werde ich dann wohl zu dem einzigen Gewässer, an dem ich 2020 gefangen habe (und zwar zuverlässig), fahren.


----------



## Minimax

EDIT: Post bei Abfahrt verfasst, dann nicht abgeschickt. Daher Nachtrag. Ausserdem: @geomas wenn Franzosentum sich bei Dir in solchen Bildern niederschlägt, dann fällts schwer Dir viele Fische zu wünschen- ein herrliches SWBild, danke dafür!

Danke, Jungs. Ein Rotauge auf Made gabst noch, und jetzt geht heim, anbei ein Gruss vom Tagesjohnnie, viel Glück und Erfolg allen die noch am Wasser sind,
Hg
Euer Mini


----------



## Waller Michel

Respekt und Petri 
@Minimax 
Bei dem Wetter ist bestimmt hart erkämpft! 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Meine Zusammenfassung des Wochenendes:
Zu windig und zu ungemütlich.
Gestern war es ja wenigstens noch trocken und ab und an kam die Sonne raus. Die vielen Brassen habe etwas genervt, aber ab und an kam eine Plötze zum Zug. Gegen Ende des Tages meldete sich auch noch ein kleiner Döbel und ein Mini-Karpfen.







Heute war es zwar warm, aber es fühlte sich nicht so an. Aber ich wollte ja unbedingt meinen ersten selbstgebastelten Reed - Waggler testen.
Kaum am Wasser angekommen, fing es auch schon an dauerhaft und Recht ergiebig zu regnen. Aber ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker - nur der nasse Köder fängt   
Allerdings hat keiner gesagt, dass der nasse Angler viel fängt
Es war extrem zäh. Aber eine Miniplötze hat mich davor bewahrt die Heimreise unter absingen französischem Liedgutes antreten zu müssen.
Mein tapferes Durchhalten wurde dann aber noch mit einer schönen 30cm Plötze belohnt.





So langsam bin ich auch wieder aufgetaut und getrocknet. 

Euch allen ein dickes Petri, vor allem denen, die sich bei dem suboptimalen Wetter rausgtraut haben.


----------



## Waller Michel

JottU schrieb:


> Da wo du mit den Billigteilen hinkommst, kommst du locker auch mit der Rute und werfen hin. Um einiges schneller und zielgenauer. Ich hab mir mal son Ding von nem Kumpel geborgt, um an einem ziemlich schwierigen Gewässer meine Montage raus zu bringen. Nach 2 Versuchen habe ichs entnervt aufgegeben.


Dir auch vielen Dank für deine Antwort! 
Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt! 
Deshalb hatte ich hier erstmal nach euren Meinungen gefragt! 
Werde mich mal im Bereich Modellbau umhören, weil da wird man bestimmt günstiger was brauchbares bekommen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Meine Zusammenfassung des Wochenendes:
> Zu windig und zu ungemütlich.
> Gestern war es ja wenigstens noch trocken und ab und an kam die Sonne raus. Die vielen Brassen habe etwas genervt, aber ab und an kam eine Plötze zum Zug. Gegen Ende des Tages meldete sich auch noch ein kleiner Döbel und ein Mini-Karpfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338673
> 
> 
> Heute war es zwar warm, aber es fühlte sich nicht so an. Aber ich wollte ja unbedingt meinen ersten selbstgebastelten Reed - Waggler testen.
> Kaum am Wasser angekommen, fing es auch schon an dauerhaft und Recht ergiebig zu regnen. Aber ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker - nur der nasse Köder fängt
> Allerdings hat keiner gesagt, dass der nasse Angler viel fängt
> Es war extrem zäh. Aber eine Miniplötze hat mich davor bewahrt die Heimreise unter absingen französischem Liedgutes antreten zu müssen.
> Mein tapferes Durchhalten wurde dann aber noch mit einer schönen 30cm Plötze belohnt.
> Anhang anzeigen 338674
> 
> 
> So langsam bin ich auch wieder aufgetaut und getrocknet.
> 
> Euch allen ein dickes Petri, vor allem denen, die sich bei dem suboptimalen Wetter rausgtraut haben.



Sehr schöner Bericht und schönes Gewässer! 
Selbstverständlich Dir auch ein herzliches Petri !
Bei uns ist das Wetter mittlerweile auch richtig übel geworden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Feierabend, es lebe Gallien. Sehr seltsame Reaktionen, Frassspuren an den Karpfen Pellets, denke sie waren von Rotaugen. An die Maden keinerlei Interesse, dafür aber die Brotflocke oder den Teig samt Auftriebskoerper vom Haken gefressen. Beim Method auch Mini-Frassspuren, aber kein Erfolg am Haken. Außer das der Wind teilweise sehr heftig war passte die Temperatur. Und die Entspannung, endlich wieder am Wasser gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Feierabend, es lebe Gallien. Sehr seltsame Reaktionen, Frassspuren an den Karpfen Pellets, denke sie waren von Rotaugen. An die Maden keinerlei Interesse, dafür aber die Brotflocke oder den Teig samt Auftriebskoerper vom Haken gefressen. Beim Method auch Mini-Frassspuren, aber kein Erfolg am Haken. Außer das der Wind teilweise sehr heftig war passte die Temperatur. Und die Entspannung, endlich wieder am Wasser gewesen zu sein.



Genau!  Hauptsache am Wasser ! Im Moment ist in den meisten Gewässern wirklich nicht gerade üppig mit den Fängen ! Da bist du in bester Gesellschaft  

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas,
schade aber ein sehr schönes SW Foto.


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax,
Petri,schönes Bild.


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69
Dir auch ein herzliches Petri,schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Hecht100+

in der Bucht ist gerade eine DAM Tele Fino II in 5 mtr. Länge für 77,89 weggegangen. Wenn man sich im Moment die Preise für älteres Angelmaterial anschaut, Sammler braucht man im Moment nicht mehr werden. Ist aber trotzdem eine wunderschöne Matchtele, Schade.


----------



## Jason

Man kann doch Sammler werden, aber da kann man auch arm werden. Ich halte mich im Moment zurück. Erstmal muss die Stippermesse vorüber sein.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 - Petri heil zu Deiner bunt gemischten Strecke und danke für den so schön illustrierten Bericht!

Petri heil, @Minimax - der Döbel sieht so aus, als ob er gleich nach Dir schnappen würde.

@Hecht100+  - irgendwie ist bei uns wohl der Wurm drin. Immerhin tut die frische Luft gut.
Und ja - die meisten guten älteren Angelsachen gehen für richtig viel Geld weg. Aber mit ein wenig Glück finder man noch den einen oder anderen „Schatz” für nen vergleichsweise schmalen Taler.


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Sammlerstücke konnte man aber im Preis irgendwie noch nie kalkulieren. .
Da is gerade bei Ebay alles möglich! 
Bisher kaufe ich zwar noch keine Sammlerstücke  ( ich hätte mich da nicht im Griff ) 
Ich gucke allerdings regelmäßig rein und hoffe auf einen mega Zufall, das ich dort irgendwann meine erste Angelrute aus dem Anfang der 70er dort entdecke .Die Chance ist aber eeeeeextrem gering. 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Jungs, da ging ja doch wieder nen büschen was. Tolles Flüsschen, @rutilus69 und auch eine hübsche Plötze. Den Döbel von @Minimax ist auch wieder ein ausgesprochen ansehnliches Exemplar, das Bild von @geomas wunderschön und den Bericht von @Hecht100+ Habe ich ebenfalls mit Interesse gelesen. Ich habe mich nach unserem körperlich anstrengenden Arbeitseinsatz heute Vormittag erstmal wieder hingelegt, gepennt und später Friedfischvideos auf Pareygo geschaut - nicht uninteressant.
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich auch wieder am Wasser, genauer gesagt an der Leine. Mrs Wuemmehunter ha einen ganztägigen Ausflug bereits genehmigt.
Ansonsten schreibe ich gerade am Wunschzettel für die Stippermesse.


----------



## Jason

Ich muss hier noch ein paar Petris raushauen. Gehört sich ja so.
@Minimax ein herzliches Petri zu deinem wunderschönen Döbel. Hat den das experimentieren was gebracht?

@rutilus69 Petri Heil zu der 30er Plötze. Das Bild mit dem strahlenblauen Himmel sieht sehr einladend aus. Leider hast du wohl doch ein Schauer abbekommen. Nicht so schön.

@geomas und @Hecht100+ ihr wart draußen und habt die Natur genießen können. Auch mal sehr entspannend. Mit einem Fang, wäre es natürlich schöner gewesen. 
Meine Liebste hat heut darauf bestanden, ihrer Lieblingseisdiele, die ihre Winterpause beendet hat, einen Besuch abzustatten. Da gab es das erste Spaghettieis des Jahres. War auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch von mir ein Petri Heil allen Erfogreichen heute und den Anderen viel Glück beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## DonRosso

Ich unternahm heute auch mal meinen ersten Barbenversuch. Gefüttert wurde mit etwas geröstetem Hanf, Mini Pellets, wenig Mais und Käse - Flavour im kleinen Futterkorb. 
Den Käse den ich eigentlich benützen wollte, hatte ich natürlich daheim vergessen. Für das Frühstücksfleisch interessierten sich nichts.
(Btw. hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich das Fleisch haltbarer in der Strömung befestigen kann?)
Naja egal. Zwei Maiskörner dran und nach wenigen Minuten der erste Biss. Leider ausgestiegen, nach dem er sich voll in die Strömung stellte.
War das die ersehnte Barbe?
10 Minuten später, wieder Biss. Die erhoffte Barbe entpuppte sich als kleiner Spiegelkarpfen.
Spass hats gemacht. Nur mag ich die Spiegelkarpfen eigentlich nicht so, aber ich will mich ja nicht beschwerden. 
Der Wind war hier auch erträglich.
P.S. Bilder lassen sich leider nicht reinstellen. Warum auch immer...


----------



## Hering 58

@DonRosso Petri heil  zum Spiegelkarpfen.


----------



## Jason

@DonRosso ,schöner Bericht. Fotos einstellen geht. Falls du das mit dem Handy machst, musst du die Dateigröße ändern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@rutilus69 Petri, Herr Nachbar, das war ja ein schönes Angelwochenende für Dich, vielen Dank für den Bericht, und auch @DonRosso ein herzliches Petri -das mit den Photos klappt schon irgendwann, wir freuen uns aber auch immer über Berichte in Wort.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Petris, Jungs, tja ihr seht, mühsam ernährt sich das EIchhörnchen. @jason 1 Es gab wie gesagt noch eine Plötze, und dann konnte ich wiedermal feststellen, das Circle Hooks und ich wohl immer noch keine Freunde werden, mal sehen. Ausserdem kann ich bald genaueres zu meinen Seitenspitzenexperimenten sagen -da muss ich einiges korrigieren- und spreche ausserdem erneut eine Empfehlung für Slinky Gewichte bei rauen Strömungsbedingungen aus. Erkenntnistheorethische Durchbrüche gabs also nicht, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

DonRosso schrieb:


> Ich unternahm heute auch mal meinen ersten Barbenversuch. Gefüttert wurde mit etwas geröstetem Hanf, Mini Pellets, wenig Mais und Käse - Flavour im kleinen Futterkorb.
> Den Käse den ich eigentlich benützen wollte, hatte ich natürlich daheim vergessen. Für das Frühstücksfleisch interessierten sich nichts.
> (Btw. hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich das Fleisch haltbarer in der Strömung befestigen kann?)
> Naja egal. Zwei Maiskörner dran und nach wenigen Minuten der erste Biss. Leider ausgestiegen, nach dem er sich voll in die Strömung stellte.
> War das die ersehnte Barbe?
> 10 Minuten später, wieder Biss. Die erhoffte Barbe entpuppte sich als kleiner Spiegelkarpfen.
> Spass hats gemacht. Nur mag ich die Spiegelkarpfen eigentlich nicht so, aber ich will mich ja nicht beschwerden.
> Der Wind war hier auch erträglich.
> P.S. Bilder lassen sich leider nicht reinstellen. Warum auch immer...


Petri zum Karpfen! 
Das mit der Barbe klappt schon noch! 
Im Winter ist auch keine ideale Zeit für Barben ,allerdings ist der Winter auch nicht mehr wie früher 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @DonRosso und danke für den Bericht!

...und weils mir gerade auffältt:
#hanf
Rösthanf oder gemahlener Hanf?
Wann benutzt Ihr welchen?


(mit dem Zeugs kann ich mich ja in Bremen eindecken)


----------



## DonRosso

jason 1 schrieb:


> @DonRosso ,schöner Bericht. Fotos einstellen geht. Falls du das mit dem Handy machst, musst du die Dateigröße ändern.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Petri Dank und natürlich auch von mir ein Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren. 
Komprimiert habe ich es eigentlich schon. 
Nur ist die Datei wohl immer noch zu groß.
Ich probiere mal ein bisschen rum. 
Grüße


----------



## Jason

DonRosso schrieb:


> Petri Dank und natürlich auch von mir ein Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren.
> Komprimiert habe ich es eigentlich schon.
> Nur ist die Datei wohl immer noch zu groß.
> Ich probiere mal ein bisschen rum.
> Grüße


Bist du mit dem Handy oder dem PC unterwegs? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Am leichtesten ist, die MP Einstellung von Handy oder cam runterzuschrauben, und/oder die Bilder zu beschneiden. Mach ich ohnehin, damit man die zerknüllten Maden/Mais/Bierdosen, Aalschnurknäuel, Kippen, Aldikoffer und Harpunen  mit denen ich meinen Angelplatz garniere nicht sieht. Auf Einweggrills verzichte ich bei dem Wetter zur Zeit natürlich.


----------



## DonRosso

Mit dem Handy. Habe es jetzt mehrmals komprimiert. Immer noch zu groß. Vermute mal es liegt an meiner Kameraeinstellung, die von vornherein ein zu "großes" Bild macht.
Andere empfangene Bilder mit deutlich weniger KB, würden sich reinstellen lassen.


----------



## geomas

#dünneschnur

Habe gerade ein Video gesehen, da geht es um Tackle-Tips zum Matchangeln in den Fenlands.
Zierliche Waggler wurden gezeigt und als (Haupt-) Schnur zum Wagglerfischen die Maxima Chameleon in 2 und 1,5 lbs Tragkraft empfohlen.
Das fand ich jetzt wirklich erstaunlich.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #dünneschnur
> 
> Habe gerade ein Video gesehen, da geht es um Tackle-Tips zum Matchangeln in den Fenlands.
> Zierliche Waggler wurden gezeigt und als (Haupt-) Schnur zum Wagglerfischen die Maxima Chameleon in 2 und 1,5 lbs Tragkraft empfohlen.
> Das fand ich jetzt wirklich erstaunlich.



Kannst Du das kurz im mm umrechnen?
Hier fällt mir aus meiner derzeitigen Praxis ein: Auf den Rollen, die ich zurzeit mit meiner leichten Grundangelei fische, ist 0,18er drauf. Seit einiger Zeit, in diesen zackigen, bissarmen Tagen knüpfe ich ein ca. 1,5m Stück 0,14er Schnur (wie ich sie auch das ganze Jahr über durchgehend beim Trotten verwende) vorne an, auf dem die Montage und der durchgebundene Haken sitzt. Ich bilde mir ein-und kann mich irren- das seitdem die Bisse früher und "sorgloser" kommen. Ich glaube @rhinefischer hat auch einmal auf die höhere Bissfrequenz bei dünnere Schnur verwiesen.

Falls mein Eindruck mich nicht trügt, würde ich dies aber weniger auf Sichtigkeit, als eher auf ein anderes freieres Spiel des Köders zurückführen. Aus dieser Perspektive wäre es dann konsequent, nach möglichst geschmeidigen Schnüren Ausschau zu halten. Oder wirklich mal ein Stück Fluoro vorzuschalten- mal sehen, ob sich unsere Kundschaft dann anders verhält?
Hg,
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

2 lbs entspricht 0,12mm - 1,5 lbs ist dann wahrscheinlich eine 0,10er.


----------



## geomas

Ja, wie vom Sprtsfrnd Mescalero angegeben.

Ich find das echt erstaunlich. Als Grund für die Maxima wurde die Zuverlässigkeit angegeben, wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe. 
Auch das Line-Rating einiger (älterer) Ruten für den britischen Markt ist erstaunlich, wie 1-3lbs max. 
Und die Fenland Drains sind sicher keine superklaren Gewässer. 

Das steigert mein Vertrauen in die Maxima (ich habe sie aktuell als 0,15er an der feinen Picker und als robuste 0,22er auf der Trudex an ner weichen Posenrute) noch einmal.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @DonRosso und danke für den Bericht!
> 
> ...und weils mir gerade auffältt:
> #hanf
> Rösthanf oder gemahlener Hanf?
> Wann benutzt Ihr welchen?
> 
> 
> (mit dem Zeugs kann ich mich ja in Bremen eindecken)


Hanf muss bei mir mit ins Futter. 
Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr 5kg Futterhanf bestellt (war ein echt großer Beutel, dat Zeug wiegt ja nüscht) und die gehen auch so langsam dem Ende entgegen.
Ich verwende ihn gemahlen und auch gequollen im Grundfutter. Als Hakenköder ist mir das zu fummelig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Beide Black Star Oldtimer im Einsatz, einmal modern mit Freilauf und einmal mit Finessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338644



Bei mir war gestern auch die Schwester von deinen im Einsatz, eine Black Star Classic als Trotter Version mit der Grundrutenspitze.

@Trotta 
Ich hab die selbe Rute wie du nur nicht mehr im Einsatz. An sich ne schöne Rute nur wenn man zu viele irgendwann hat nimmt man nimmer alle her und da gehört die Avon Trotter einfach mit dazu.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ein Hinweis für die Freunde der Schwingspitze: Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit lese ich gerade die neue F&F. Es gibt einen sehr interessanten Artikel von Stuart Sharpe über das Schleienangeln mit der Schwingspitze. Außerdem werden zwei ST-Ruten sowie diverseste swingtip-Varianten vorgestellt. Und einen Buchtip zur Swingtip gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

DonRosso schrieb:


> Mit dem Handy. Habe es jetzt mehrmals komprimiert. Immer noch zu groß. Vermute mal es liegt an meiner Kameraeinstellung, die von vornherein ein zu "großes" Bild macht.
> Andere empfangene Bilder mit deutlich weniger KB, würden sich reinstellen lassen.



Maximal 8MB darf die Bilddatei haben.


----------



## tob_wilson

Guten Morgen,
hätte mal ne kurze Frage, ich hab jetzt vieles versucht aber das plötzlich Samstag so viele auf meine Köder(Maden, Wurm) gingen, obwohl die Tage bzw Wochen so gut wie nichts ging .. bei gleicher Herangehensweise, merkt man schon dass das Frühjahr vor der Tür stand oder wie ist das zu erklären..

sobald wir die Futterkörbe weg gelassen haben, ging nichts mehr (Winter sollte man ja nichts Zuviel in Wasser bringen)

ich bin echt noch sehr verwundert und erstaunt was da Samstag passierte..


----------



## Waller Michel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hätte mal ne kurze Frage, ich hab jetzt vieles versucht aber das plötzlich Samstag so viele auf meine Köder(Maden, Wurm) gingen, obwohl die Tage bzw Wochen so gut wie nichts ging .. bei gleicher Herangehensweise, merkt man schon dass das Frühjahr vor der Tür stand oder wie ist das zu erklären..
> 
> sobald wir die Futterkörbe weg gelassen haben, ging nichts mehr (Winter sollte man ja nichts Zuviel in Wasser bringen)
> 
> ich bin echt noch sehr verwundert und erstaunt was da Samstag passierte..



Die 100% Erklärung wird dir niemand liefern können aber es kommt Viel mit auf die Wassertemperatur drauf an. 
Die Fische fahren bei niedrigen Temperaturen ihren Organismus runter und fressen dann so gut wie gar nicht! 
Bei steigender Wassertemperatur fressen Sie wieder mehr! 
Das Futterkörbchen lockt und hält Sie am Platz!  Natürlich sollten Sie sich dort nicht satt fressen, genau das geht im Winter schnell. Deshalb nicht so viel Futter und nur leichte Partikel mit Aromen  .
Oft entscheiden gerade im Winter Nuancen zwischen Erfolg und Misserfolg! 
Eventuell haben vielleicht unaromatisierte Maden die Fische nicht ausreichend gelockt, das Grundfutter schon. 
Soweit meine Spekulation! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

DonRosso schrieb:


> Für das Frühstücksfleisch interessierten sich nichts.
> 
> (Btw. hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich das Fleisch haltbarer in der Strömung befestigen kann?)


Wenn FF stiften geht, dann liegt es meistens an zu kraftvollen Würfen. Selbst wenn man es nur simpel anhakt, kann es von der Strömung kaum abgewaschen werden.


Minimax schrieb:


> und dann konnte ich wiedermal feststellen, das Circle Hooks und ich wohl immer noch keine Freunde werden, mal sehen.


Es dauert halt seine Zeit, bis man sich angewöhnt, auf den Anhieb zu verzichten. Aber dann sind sie not bad!


geomas schrieb:


> #hanf
> Rösthanf oder gemahlener Hanf?
> Wann benutzt Ihr welchen?


Angler sind wohl die einzigen, die wegen Hanf nach Bremen und nicht nach Amsterdam fahren!


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: Post bei Abfahrt verfasst, dann nicht abgeschickt. Daher Nachtrag. Ausserdem: @geomas wenn Franzosentum sich bei Dir in solchen Bildern niederschlägt, dann fällts schwer Dir viele Fische zu wünschen- ein herrliches SWBild, danke dafür!
> 
> Danke, Jungs. Ein Rotauge auf Made gabst noch, und jetzt geht heim, anbei ein Gruss vom Tagesjohnnie, viel Glück und Erfolg allen die noch am Wasser sind,
> Hg
> Euer Mini
> Anhang anzeigen 338663


Dickes Petri


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Meine Zusammenfassung des Wochenendes:
> Zu windig und zu ungemütlich.
> Gestern war es ja wenigstens noch trocken und ab und an kam die Sonne raus. Die vielen Brassen habe etwas genervt, aber ab und an kam eine Plötze zum Zug. Gegen Ende des Tages meldete sich auch noch ein kleiner Döbel und ein Mini-Karpfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338673
> 
> 
> Heute war es zwar warm, aber es fühlte sich nicht so an. Aber ich wollte ja unbedingt meinen ersten selbstgebastelten Reed - Waggler testen.
> Kaum am Wasser angekommen, fing es auch schon an dauerhaft und Recht ergiebig zu regnen. Aber ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker - nur der nasse Köder fängt
> Allerdings hat keiner gesagt, dass der nasse Angler viel fängt
> Es war extrem zäh. Aber eine Miniplötze hat mich davor bewahrt die Heimreise unter absingen französischem Liedgutes antreten zu müssen.
> Mein tapferes Durchhalten wurde dann aber noch mit einer schönen 30cm Plötze belohnt.
> Anhang anzeigen 338674
> 
> 
> So langsam bin ich auch wieder aufgetaut und getrocknet.
> 
> Euch allen ein dickes Petri, vor allem denen, die sich bei dem suboptimalen Wetter rausgtraut haben.



Auch Dir ein Dicke Petri und schöner Bericht vom Wasser.


----------



## phirania

DonRosso schrieb:


> Ich unternahm heute auch mal meinen ersten Barbenversuch. Gefüttert wurde mit etwas geröstetem Hanf, Mini Pellets, wenig Mais und Käse - Flavour im kleinen Futterkorb.
> Den Käse den ich eigentlich benützen wollte, hatte ich natürlich daheim vergessen. Für das Frühstücksfleisch interessierten sich nichts.
> (Btw. hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich das Fleisch haltbarer in der Strömung befestigen kann?)
> Naja egal. Zwei Maiskörner dran und nach wenigen Minuten der erste Biss. Leider ausgestiegen, nach dem er sich voll in die Strömung stellte.
> War das die ersehnte Barbe?
> 10 Minuten später, wieder Biss. Die erhoffte Barbe entpuppte sich als kleiner Spiegelkarpfen.
> Spass hats gemacht. Nur mag ich die Spiegelkarpfen eigentlich nicht so, aber ich will mich ja nicht beschwerden.
> Der Wind war hier auch erträglich.
> P.S. Bilder lassen sich leider nicht reinstellen. Warum auch immer...



Petri zum Karpfen.
Das Problem mit den Bildern hatte ich vor kurzen auch.
Habe dann die Pixelanzahl von 13 auf 10 runter gestellt und dann klappt es....


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Bis jetzt hat mir der verdammte Wind immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Oder die gefrorene Oberfläche am Altwasser  Irgendwie verhext grad.... zum schreiben komme ich auch fast nicht....schei…. Grippewelle.
Hoffentlich stabilisiert sich des Wetter mal .


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Bis jetzt hat mir der verdammte Wind immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Oder die gefrorene Oberfläche am Altwasser  Irgendwie verhext grad.... zum schreiben komme ich auch fast nicht....schei…. Grippewelle.
> Hoffentlich stabilisiert sich des Wetter mal .


Da wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und drück dir die Daumen das auch Du bald wieder ans Wasser kommst !

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und drück dir die Daumen das auch Du bald wieder ans Wasser kommst !
> 
> LG Michael


Hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, bis jetzt bin ich verschont geblieben Aber in der Arbeit hats viele erwischt und dass muss ich halt teilweise mit auffangen


----------



## Slappy

Nächster Versuch..... 
Unmittelbar nach dem Foto kam ein Biss. Leider nur ganz vorsichtig......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Haben sich die Classycatchers aus dem digitalen Orbit verabschiedet?! Ist ja äußerst ungewöhnlich, wenn die Seite ohne Landingpage offline gestellt wird, aka. alle Rankings auch in Google futsch.


----------



## Slappy

Da fällt mir ein, wie zieht ihr Toastbrot auf?


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das würde ich dem alten Knaben auch nicht zumuten wollen. Aber el Potto meinte das wohl eher ironisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Haben sich die Classycatchers aus dem digitalen Orbit verabschiedet?! Ist ja äußerst ungewöhnlich, wenn die Seite ohne Landingpage offline gestellt wird, aka. alle Rankings auch in Google futsch.


Facebook und spreadshirt ebenfalls gelöscht. Schade, als Nachschlagewerk war cc noch gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Slappy schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wie zieht ihr Toastbrot auf?



Als Flocke: Stück passend zur Hakengröße rausreißen, dann um den Haken legen und am Schenkel anpressen. Ich lasse immer einen Puschel am Ende überstehen, dieser löst sich in der Strömung aber als erstes. Für kleine "Pillen" nutze ich einen sogenannten Bread Punch. Ganz frisches Weißbrot kann ohne Behandlung (zumindest beim Angeln einmal draufsetzen) in kleinen Dropsen ausgestochen und dann angeködert werden.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Facebook und spreadshirt ebenfalls gelöscht. Schade, als Nachschlagewerk war cc noch gut zu gebrauchen



Auweia. Das trifft sogar mich, weil ich dort einen qualitativen Backlink hatte. 

Schon Schade, der Zeitgeist geht aber in die andere Richtung. Da wird der Traffic durch Nutzer wohl nicht die Kosten oder den Arbeitsaufwand gedeckt haben. Soweit ich mich erinnere, war die Software auch "Oldschool" und ein Umzug sicher nicht ohne weiteres als Nebenprojekt realisierbar. Schade, war eine gute Plattform in der Raubfischkarpfenwüste.


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wie zieht ihr Toastbrot auf?


"Haha, du bist ein Arme-leute-Brot!"


----------



## Tricast

Wolfgang Kalweit - Classy Catchers - muß wohl ein neues Programm aufspielen da das alte Programm wohl völlig überholt ist. Das ist natürlich mit Kosten verbunden die erst einmal gestemmt sein wollen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Haha, du bist ein Arme-leute-Brot!"






Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Als Flocke: Stück passend zur Hakengröße rausreißen, dann um den Haken legen und am Schenkel anpressen. Ich lasse immer einen Puschel am Ende überstehen, dieser löst sich in der Strömung aber als erstes. Für kleine "Pillen" nutze ich einen sogenannten Bread Punch. Ganz frisches Weißbrot kann ohne Behandlung (zumindest beim Angeln einmal draufsetzen) in kleinen Dropsen ausgestochen und dann angeködert werden.


Danke


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Wolfgang Kalweit - Classy Catchers - muß wohl ein neues Programm aufspielen da das alte Programm wohl völlig überholt ist. Das ist natürlich mit Kosten verbunden die erst einmal gestemmt sein wollen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Aber dann löscht man nicht alles andere mit, was mit der Siftwsre nix zu tun hat. Ich glaube nicht dass die in absehbarer Zeit wieder kommen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Wolfgang Kalweit - Classy Catchers - muß wohl ein neues Programm aufspielen da das alte Programm wohl völlig überholt ist. Das ist natürlich mit Kosten verbunden die erst einmal gestemmt sein wollen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Dann machst du doch aber nicht den Server, sowie alle weiteren Kanäle dicht. Komischer Move, wenn der Classycatcher die Software wechseln will. Die Artikel auf einem neuen CMS zu parken ist nicht so schwierig. Was wohl eher Bauchschmerzen bereitet, ist das Forum dahinter. Viel Aufwand, wenig Ertrag.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber dann löscht man nicht alles andere mit, was mit der Siftwsre nix zu tun hat. Ich glaube nicht dass die in absehbarer Zeit wieder kommen



Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke. Macht alles keinen Sinn. Bleibt der Zustand so für Wochen, verliert er alle Rankings, die Domainstärke, dann sind Jahre der Arbeit einfach futsch. Das weiß er, ziemlich sicher. Das Ding ist wohl durch.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Haben sich die Classycatchers aus dem digitalen Orbit verabschiedet?! Ist ja äußerst ungewöhnlich, wenn die Seite ohne Landingpage offline gestellt wird, aka. alle Rankings auch in Google futsch.


Der Wolfgang Kalweit hat alle Mitglieder angeschrieben, dass es wohl umfangreicher und auch etwas zeitintensiver werden wird. Ich denke, dass es wohl das Ende dieser Präsenz bedeuten wird. Es haben sich seine eigenen Präferenzen ja schon länger verschoben. Weg vom Forum, hin zur Fotographie. Aber das ist auch nur meine eigene Vermutung.


----------



## Minimax

#Classy Catchers In Kalweits Mail war davon die Rede, das er hofft, die Inhalte, zumindest einige retten zu können, falls dies nicht gelingt möchte er aber in jedem Fall ein neues Forum installieren. Er ruft auch zu Spenden auf. Es wäre wirklich schade um das Forum.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Haken abgerissen..... Vom Gefühl her hätte es mein bester Fisch sein können. Keine Ahnung was es war.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Der Wolfgang Kalweit hat alle Mitglieder angeschrieben, dass es wohl umfangreicher und auch etwas zeitintensiver werden wird. Ich denke, dass es wohl das Ende dieser Präsenz bedeuten wird. Es haben sich seine eigenen Präferenzen ja schon länger verschoben. Weg vom Forum, hin zur Fotographie. Aber das ist auch nur meine eigene Vermutung.



Danke für die Info, Andal!



Minimax schrieb:


> #Classy Catchers In Kalweits Mail war davon die Rede, das er hofft, die Inhalte, zumindest einige retten zu können, falls dies nicht gelingt möchte er aber in jedem Fall ein neues Forum installieren. Er ruft auch zu Spenden auf. Es wäre wirklich schade um das Forum.
> Hg
> Minimax



Wieso Retten? Verstehe ich nicht. Die Berichte sind doch auf einer irgendeiner Datei, als XML oder Whatever abgelegt und können jederzeit auch manuell (abtippen) ausgelesen werden? Gut, wer weiß, was hinter den Kulissen gelaufen ist.

Schade ist es für die mediale Landschaft allemal, das ist aber eben auch das Resultat der letzten Jahre durch geringe Nachfrage. Der Andreas von Friedfischen.de macht die Hütte dicht, andere Händler haben nicht mal mehr Sortimente für das Friedfischangeln und die Magazine nur noch einen Artikel pro Ausgabe. Das auch solche Foren/Blogs mit der Zeit verschwinden, war absehbar. Es gab ja noch so ein anderen virtuellen Sammelort (grünes Forum, Matchangler), das verschwand ebenfalls urplötzlich vor 2 Jahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Es wäre wirklich schade um das Forum.



Kenne ich zwar nicht und ist mir wurscht aber es gibt zum Glück  ja das AB und den Ükel.

Hier gibt es doch alles was man braucht.


----------



## geomas

Ha, ich habe neulich sogar einen sehr niedrigen 2stelligen Betrag für den Software-Umbau bei CC gespendet.
Auszug aus ner Rundmail: „Die gesamten Arbeiten werden auch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.”.
Ich habe da gerne reingeschaut und hoffe, daß der Softwareumzug oder so auch klappt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, ich habe neulich sogar einen sehr niedrigen 2stelligen Betrag für den Software-Umbau bei CC gespendet.




Naja und falls nicht  - eine Spende ist ja etwas, was gern gegeben hat.


----------



## geomas

Er schrieb, jeder gespendete Euro (-cent), der nicht für Programme, Scripte,. Serverkosten und dergleichen draufgeht wird in englischen Tee und schottischen Whisky investiert.
Bei so viel Ehrlichkeit gibt man doch gerne.


----------



## Minimax

Me too, und der Ükel hat ja auch in Thema und Art des Miteinanders mehr als nurein bisschen CC-DNA. Für mich war das stille Mitlesen und die Artikel dort der Einstieg in die ganze Pin und englische Ruten Geschichte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, ich habe neulich sogar einen sehr niedrigen 2stelligen Betrag für den Software-Umbau bei CC gespendet.
> Auszug aus ner Rundmail: „Die gesamten Arbeiten werden auch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.”.
> Ich habe da gerne reingeschaut und hoffe, daß der Softwareumzug oder so auch klappt.



Starke Geste! Da läuft einem glatt nen Tränchen die Pausbacken runter, solch Anerkennung hat sich jeder fähige Autor verdient (auch für Whiskey). Diese Form der Arbeit wird Gesellschaftlich viel zu selten gewürdigt. Tolles Ding, Georg!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Er schrieb, jeder gespendete Euro (-cent), der nicht für Programme, Scripte,. Serverkosten und dergleichen draufgeht wird in englischen Tee und schottischen Whisky investiert.




@Fantastic Fishing
Wär son Aufruf nicht auch sinnvoll für dich(Tee und Hundefutter)?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Wär son Aufruf nicht auch etwas für dich?



Ich setze ca. 4000 Euro im Monat über Ebay um, ich kann mir meinen Whiskey von der Provision alleine kaufen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Klärt mal bitte einen unwissenden auf um welches Forum oder was auch immer es sich bei euren Ausführungen handelt ?

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich setze ca. 4000 Euro im Monat über Ebay um, ich kann mir meinen Whiskey von der Provision alleine kaufen.




Oh sorry....wusste nicht dass du inzwischen schon zu den Supperreichen gehörst.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kenne ich zwar nicht und ist mir wurscht aber es gibt zum Glück  ja das AB und den Ükel.
> 
> Hier gibt es doch alles was man braucht.


Genau, zuviel ist auch nicht gut. Hier komm ich ja mit dem Lesen nicht hinterher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oh sorry....wusste nicht dass du schon zu den Supperreichen gehörst.



Die ausgeschüttete Provision von dieser Summe ist so eigentlich so lächerlich, das ich den Scheiss mit der Ebay-Partnerschaft sofort aufkündigen müsste. Da bleiben maximal 100 Euro für mich hängen und das ist dann schon ein guter Schnitt. Es gehen also 3900 Euro an die Händler/Ebay. Die alten Warlords aus Übersee haben im Oktober des letzten Jahres die Provisionen auch noch halbiert. Make America Great Again! Mit meinem Traffic!


----------



## geomas

Abseits aller Ironie: ich mag/mochte CC wirklich, weil es dort eben um die Angelei in meinem Sinne ging, so zumindest mein Eindruck.
In der Idealwelt meiner Träume würde ich (von vielleicht Haken abgesehen) gar keine aktuellen Ruten oder Rollen benutzen, nur älteres Zeugs.
Wer so drauf ist, der fand sich bei CC gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Abseits aller Ironie: ich mag/mochte CC wirklich, weil es dort eben um die Angelei in meinem Sinne ging, so zumindest mein Eindruck.
> In der Idealwelt meiner Träume würde ich (von vielleicht Haken abgesehen) gar keine aktuellen Ruten oder Rollen benutzen, nur älteres Zeugs.
> Wer so drauf ist, der fand sich bei CC gut aufgehoben.



Ich finde nicht einmal den inhaltlichen Schwerpunkt wichtig, sofern sich das übergeordnete Thema auch mit meinen Interessen beschäftigt. CC war für mich einfach ein Ort der Inspiration vor vielen, vielen Jahren. Beispielsweise die Pelletbombe. Es ist halt die Vielfalt beim Friedfischangeln, die sich über jede Plattform anders Definiert. Leider sterben solche Internetseiten quasi aus, weil sich alles nur noch auf den Social Medias oder Copy/Paste Kraken konzentriert.


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wie zieht ihr Toastbrot auf?



Hi Stefan,
ich hab hier https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4993417 mal was zum Thema Breadpunch geschrieben.


----------



## Tricast

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Klärt mal bitte einen unwissenden auf um welches Forum oder was auch immer es sich bei euren Ausführungen handelt ?
> 
> LG Michael


Classy Catchers, ein Forum für die klassische Angelei auf Döbel, Barbe und auch Hecht. Alles sehr Britisch angehaucht und mit einer PIN versehen.
Eigentlich ein sehr schönes Forum mit guten Umgangsformen das Wofgang dort hatte. Die beiden Kalweit Brüder, Wolfgang und Thomas, sind schon bekannt in der einschlägigen Szene. Besonders Sammler historischer Angelgeräte. Thomas hat auch ein F&F (er ist bei F&F Redakteur) Magazin geschrieben: Die Geschichte des Angelns.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Classy Catchers, ein Forum für die klassische Angelei auf Döbel, Barbe und auch Hecht. Alles sehr Britisch angehaucht und mit einer PIN versehen.
> Eigentlich ein sehr schönes Forum mit guten Umgangsformen das Wofgang dort hatte. Die beiden Kalweit Brüder, Wolfgang und Thomas, sind schon bekannt in der einschlägigen Szene. Besonders Sammler historischer Angelgeräte. Thomas hat auch ein F&F (er ist bei F&F Redakteur) Magazin geschrieben: Die Geschichte des Angelns.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Vielen lieben Dank für die Info Heinz! 
Hab ich schon mal gehört , jedoch nicht angeguckt  Bin ja normal nicht so sehr der Internet Freak 

Danke und LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich die Betreiber, Verleger, oder wer auch immer an solchen Sachen beteiligt ist, die Fahnen streicht, verstehen kann. Wenn der Aufwand nicht mehr durch den Ertrag gerechtfertigt ist, dann wirft man eben den Bettel hin und widmet sich anderen Sachen. Egal, ob die nun mehr einbringen, oder keinen großen Aufwand verursachen. Nur für Gotteslob alleine macht sich keiner gerne den Buckel krumm. Wenn halt nur mehr ein Hand voll Beiträge kommen, wozu dann einen Server bezahlen? Wozu einen Laden führen, wenn man für andere, wichtige Dinge wie die eigene Familie, keine Zeit mehr hat und der schwarze Nuller schon das Maximum darstellt?

Für uns paar letzte Mohikaner ist das natürlich weniger schön.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> ich hab hier https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4993417 mal was zum Thema Breadpunch geschrieben.


Perfekt, vielen Dank fürs raussuchen


----------



## rutilus69

Slappy schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wie zieht ihr Toastbrot auf?


Ich mache das so ähnlich wie von @geomas verlinkt. Allerdings bin ich meistens zu faul die Punch - Dinger zu benutzen.
Einfach ein Stückchen rausreißen, kurz mit den Fingern zusammenpressen, evtl. einmal Falten und den Haken durchstecken. Hält Recht gut so am Haken und funktioniert für mich besser als es um den Haken zu wurschteln


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> bisschen CC-DNA. Für mich war das stille Mitlesen und die Artikel dort der Einstieg in die ganze Pin und englische Ruten Geschichte.


Da war der Influenza-Herd also!  

Hat's wirklich gut getan, oder viel Seelenruhe gekostet?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hab mir früher mal die Arbeit gemacht und habe die Toastscheiben Zuhause mit einem Pinsel mit Milch eingepinselt ( nur wenig Milch ) Die Scheiben dann mit einem Geschirrhandtuch alle samt eingewikelt , oben und unten ein Frühstücksbrett und dann von oben ein Gewicht drauf! 
Das Toast wird pappiger und zäher ,hält damit auf jeden Fall ein wenig besser am Haken ! Das war auf jeden Fall merklich. 
Mitlerweile vergesse ich das leider meistens und ärgere mich später dann am Wasser dad ich es nicht gemacht hatte 

Die Idee hatte ich aus einem spanischen Kochbuch, dort werden die Toastscheiben für spanische Sandwich vor dem Backen so prepariert 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> In der Idealwelt meiner Träume würde ich (von vielleicht Haken abgesehen) gar keine aktuellen Ruten oder Rollen benutzen, nur älteres Zeugs.
> Wer so drauf ist, der fand sich bei CC gut aufgehoben.


Und noch einer wurde erwischt!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und noch einer wurde erwischt!


So dacht ich auch mal. Bis ich dann für mich feststellte, dass die Materialien nicht zum reinen Entwicklerspass besser wurden. Mittlerweile liebe ich es, mit aktuellem Zeug, aber sehr tradierten Methoden zu fischen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da war der Influenza-Herd also!
> 
> Hat's wirklich gut getan, oder viel Seelenruhe gekostet?


Du erkennst die Tiefe der Prägung ja anhand der Postings, ich hoffe die Saat ist aufgegangen.  Auf jeden Fall war da ein kleiner Obolus sicher angebracht fand ich. Mal sehen, ob und wie CC wieder aufersteht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> So dacht ich auch mal. Bis ich dann für mich feststellte, dass die Materialien nicht zum reinen Entwicklerspass besser wurden. Mittlerweile liebe ich es, mit aktuellem Zeug, aber sehr tradierten Methoden zu fischen.




So in etwa halte ich es auch.
Leichtere Ruten, bessere Rolllen und Schnüre - darauf möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> So dacht ich auch mal. Bis ich dann für mich feststellte, dass die Materialien nicht zum reinen Entwicklerspass besser wurden. Mittlerweile liebe ich es, mit aktuellem Zeug, aber sehr tradierten Methoden zu fischen.


Das würde ich gerne doppelt liken !

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

So, fertig für heute. 
Gleich geht's an die Arbeit. 
Fazit von heute. 
Fisch ist da und Toastbrot kann fangen. Leider gab es nach dem Abriss nur noch 2 kleine Zupfer und das wars. Jetzt muss ich hoffen das der Fisch einfach zu groß war für das Vorfach und das nicht alle Knoten so leicht aufgehen, bzw reißen. 
Trotzdem bin ich zufrieden. 

Ich hab es irgendwann so gemacht, Toast abtupfen und möglichst um die Schnur und den Schenkel rollen und dann nach unten schieben. Das Ergebnis gefällt mir recht gut. Hat bisschen was von den Teigpropellern ausm FoPu. Unten lass ich es möglichst locker, so entsteht unten ein feiner Fächer. Hoffe man kann es verstehen.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So in etwa halte ich es auch.
> Leichtere Ruten, bessere Rolllen und Schnüre - darauf möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten.



Zumindest bei den Ruten bin ich ein klein wenig skeptisch. 
Meine alte lange Edelmatche wurde wohl 1988 produziert und ist als 15-Füßerin leichter als viel aktuellen 13-Fuß-Modelle. 
Und die Aktion ist meiner Meinung nach auch absolut top.
Das freu ich mich schon auf die Meinung der Spezialisten bei der Stippermesse.
Und falls ich mal wieder zu Dir komme würde ich sie Dir auch gerne mal in die Hand drücken.

Ich vermute, daß in den letzten Jahrzehnten sehr viel zu billigeren Produktionstechniken geforscht wurde und nicht in erster Linie an der Verbesserung der Qualität (alles auf Matchruten bezogen).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich vermute, daß in den letzten Jahrzehnten sehr viel zu billigeren Produktionstechniken geforscht wurde und nicht in erster Linie an der Verbesserung der Qualität (alles auf Matchruten bezogen).



Ich würde die auf jeden Fall gerne mal sehen Georg. 

Ich bin aber auch sicher, dass die Fasertechnologie und die Harze sich weiterentwickelt haben.
Wenn man es im günstigen Preissegment vielleicht auch nicht so gravierend merkt aber im Premiumsegment ist sicher schon ein Unterschied auch zur alten Edelmatche vorhanden.

Ich habe das an ganz eindeutig an High End Spinnruten und Blanks festgestellt und auch an Bolos.
Je länger die Ruten sind, umso wichtiger ist die Qualität der Matten und Harze um möglichst wenig Gewicht(mehr bewegte Masse=mehr Wabbelei) und eine gewisse Steifheit und Schnelligkeit zu gewährleisten.


----------



## geomas

^ na, bei mir gibt es so ein oder zwei Ruten-Umbau-Pläne die ganz langsam reifen. 
Eventuell würde ich im Zuge dessen mal Deine Expertise einholen wollen. Und dies könnte ja rein theoretisch irgendwo an einem kleinen Flüßchen oder einem See in Deiner Nachbarschaft geschehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^ na, bei mir gibt es so ein oder zwei Ruten-Umbau-Pläne die ganz langsam reifen.
> Eventuell würde ich im Zuge dessen mal Deine Expertise einholen wollen. Und dies könnte ja rein theoretisch irgendwo an einem kleinen Flüßchen oder einem See in Deiner Nachbarschaft geschehen...




Ja aber sicher.
Da freue ich mich schon drauf!


----------



## Jason

Guten Abend allerseits. Heute bekam ich eine tolle Sendung aus Rostock von unserem Ükelbruder Georg. Er hatte ja mal  ein Posen Shooting von den Selfmade Posen gemacht. Und ich sagte, diese Bilder würde ich mir glatt in mein Angelzimmer hängen. Darauf hat der liebe Georg reagiert und diese Idee in der Tat umgesetzt. Er schrieb mich an und fragte, welches Format in Frage käme. Da der Platz an den Wänden von meiner Angelbude schon sehr begrenzt ist kommt, habe ich noch eine passende Stelle gefunden. 
Die Bilder habe ich nur provisorisch für die Fotos auf gehangen. Liegen jetzt schon wieder in der Hülle. Sie kommen in ein zeitlosen Rahmen und werden fein säuberlich auf gehangen. Die Bilder machen schon was her. Unendlich schön. Danke nochmals, Georg. Dafür werde ich dich in Bremen drücken.  


















Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ na das freut mich aber, Jason! 

Hoffentlich ist bald das passende Wetter, um Deine schwimmenden Kunstwerke an den schönen Kleingewässern meiner Heimat zum Einsatz bringen zu können.
Das gilt natürlich auch für die tollen Posen vom dawurzelsepp. Der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^ na das freut mich aber, Jason!
> 
> Hoffentlich ist bald das passende Wetter, um Deine schwimmenden Kunstwerke an den schönen Kleingewässern meiner Heimat zum Einsatz bringen zu können.
> Das gilt natürlich auch für die tollen Posen vom dawurzelsepp. Der Frühling kann kommen!


Den Josef seine Posen machen sich sehr gut auf dem Bild. Dann wünsche ich die jetzt schon mal viel Spaß mit den Floats. Ich erfreue mich immer daran, wenn ich mit den selbstgebauten Teile Fische fange. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Sehr nice. 
Ein schöner Rahmen drum rum und alles ist perfekt.

Kurz noch zu CC.
Es ist schade das CC jetzt zu ist, auch wenn ich in Vergangenheit nicht ganz einer Meinung mit CC war fand ich die Artikel auf der Hauptseite immer schon interessant. Den Beitrag mit den Köfi auf Aitel habe ich sicherlich an die 10-15 mal gelesen weil es eine tolle und nicht gerade einfache Angelei ist. 
Von den Mitgliedern kenne ich zudem auch noch ein paar und find es schon schade das sie trotzdem jetzt dicht machen. Bleibt abzuwarten wann das nächste Sterben kommt.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri erst einmal allen Fängern der letzten Tage, danke an alle Berichteschreiber und danke für die Bilder! 
Bin jetzt jedoch bißl runtergezogen. Das mit dem CC macht schon traurig. Hoffen wir das Beste. Wirklich sehr schade, es war neben dem Ükel wirklich oft ein Inspiration, auch der offene Umgang mit Raubfischen. Aber vielleicht verschwindet das Thema Friedfische wirklich immer mehr in der Versenkung. Aber so ist die Zeit und es hat viele, auch nachvollziehbare, Gründe.
Schade, schade.


----------



## Hecht100+

Man darf die schreibende Zunft des Ükels aber nicht als Maßstab setzen, in anderen Foren schreiben *alle* Mitglieder in einer Wochen weniger als wir hier im Ükel an einem Tag. Und ein Forum lebt von und mit seinen Schreibern. CC war schon echt lesenswert. Schade.

Edit: Am Interessantesten ist eigentlich die Menge der stillen Mitleser.


----------



## geomas

Ich würde CC noch nicht abschreiben wollen - könnte voreilig sein.
Die (Start-) Seite mit der Fehlermeldung hat ihr Antlitz zueltzt ein paar Mal geändert, falls ich das richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Ich würde CC noch nicht abschreiben wollen - könnte voreilig sein.
> Die (Start-) Seite mit der Fehlermeldung hat ihr Antlitz zueltzt ein paar Mal geändert, falls ich das richtig gesehen habe.



Stimmt, vor ca. 14 Tagen stand da mal in der Nacht was von Wartung oder ähnliches.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man darf die schreibende Zunft des Ükels aber nicht als Maßstab setzen, in anderen Foren schreiben *alle* Mitglieder in einer Wochen weniger als wir hier im Ükel an einem Tag.


Vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal eine Hutnadel und eine Ehrenurkunde - als letzte unserer Art.


----------



## Mescalero

Einen Stocknagel....in eine olle Bambusrute kriegt man die reingeklopft.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal eine Hutnadel und eine Ehrenurkunde - als letzte unserer Art.



Bei der Kandidatur der goldenen Rippinadel würde @Andal für mich mit an erster Stelle stehen, noch vor @rippi. Freue mich auf Bremen.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Einen Stocknagel....in eine olle Bambusrute kriegt man die reingeklopft.


Auch in Carbonruten kriegt man... ein Bekannter hat einen leicht lockeren Rollenhalter an einer Spinnrute kurzer Hand mit einem Spax wieder fest fixiert - quer zum Blank rein und juhu... und sich dann doll gewundert, wie nach einem Wurf nur noch das Unterteil vom Griff in der Hand hatte. Aber der Rollenhalter war immer noch fest!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber der Rollenhalter war immer noch fest!



Ist ja auch die Hauptsache, wie wir gelernt haben


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei der Kandidatur der goldenen Rippinadel würde @Andal für mich mit an erster Stelle stehen, noch vor @rippi. Freue mich auf Bremen.


Ich glaube ja, das @Andal und @rippi ein und die selbe Person sind! - ich habe beide noch nie gleichzeitig in einem Raum gesehen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, das @Andal und @rippi ein und die selbe Person sind! - ich habe beide noch nie gleichzeitig in einem Raum gesehen


Isch schwör... im AB habe ich kein alter Ego!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Isch schwör... im AB habe ich kein alter Ego!!!


Ich dachte eher so dr. Rippi und Mr. Andal mäßig


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ich würde CC noch nicht abschreiben wollen - könnte voreilig sein.
> Die (Start-) Seite mit der Fehlermeldung hat ihr Antlitz zueltzt ein paar Mal geändert, falls ich das richtig gesehen habe.



Das wäre toll und glaube auch wichtig. Werde dann auch Besserung geloben und dort mal aktiv werden. Jetzt, wo es verschwinden könnte, merkt man erst welch schmerzhafte Lücke es hinterlassen würde. Vielleicht kommen ja ein paar Ükel ab und an aktiv vorbei, falls das CC uns noch einmal eine Chance gewährt.
Ich wünsche mir beides.


----------



## Andal

Früher, beim Blinker, hatte ich wirklich mal eines. Aber heute ätze ich, wenn nötig, unter dem real name. Irgendwann ist einem alles egal.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Früher, beim Blinker, hatte ich wirklich mal eines. Aber heute ätze ich, wenn nötig, unter dem real name. Irgendwann ist einem alles egal.


Vielleicht bist du ja garnicht Monsieur Andal, sondern Manuel Neuer ?


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man darf die schreibende Zunft des Ükels aber nicht als Maßstab setzen, in anderen Foren schreiben *alle* Mitglieder in einer Wochen weniger als wir hier im Ükel an einem Tag. Und ein Forum lebt von und mit seinen Schreibern.



Gibt aber auch andere Beispiele von Foren, in welchen man kaum hinterher kommt und viele Beiträge sehr kompetent sind. Aber halt nicht Ükel like.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du ja garnicht Monsieur Andal, sondern Manuel Neuer ?


Ich verdrück immer brav mein Snikkers, zum Kaffee und vermeide so halbwegs die Zickenwerdung!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch andere Beispiele von Foren, in welchen man kaum hinterher kommt und viele Beiträge sehr kompetent sind. Aber halt nicht Ükel like.


Macht euch mal keine Sorgen um die Zukunft, die erreicht uns von ganz alleine.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man darf die schreibende Zunft des Ükels aber nicht als Maßstab setzen, in anderen Foren schreiben *alle* Mitglieder in einer Wochen weniger als wir hier im Ükel an einem Tag. Und ein Forum lebt von und mit seinen Schreibern. CC war schon echt lesenswert. Schade.
> 
> Edit: Am Interessantesten ist eigentlich die Menge der stillen Mitleser.



Das ist eben der Knackpunkt. Der Ükel ist eine Community in der Community, mehr aber auch nicht. Die restlichen Threads abseits von "Zanderrute" sind prinzipiell verwaist. Das grundsätzliche Bedürfnis für gepflegten Austausch ist mit Youtube, Facebook und Instagram vorerst auf dem Nullpunkt. Smartphone an, GIF posten, 10 Wörter anfügen. Fertig ist der Dialog. Whatsappgruppen sind ja auch noch im Spiel, ist mir komplett entgangen in den letzten Jahren.

Viele Blogs sind aus selbigem Grund aus dem Internet verschwunden, weil die Interaktionsraten sinken. Keine Kommentare, kein Traffic, keine Diskussionen, kein Leben. Wir sind mitten drin im Zeitalter der Social Medias, wo jeder Legastheniker zum Star mutiert.

Ich empfehle dazu: https://www.langweiledich.net/sterben-wir-blogger-aus/


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Macht euch mal keine Sorgen um die Zukunft, die erreicht uns von ganz alleine.



Und doch kann(!) so manche Zukunft auch die Ernte eines Ackers sein, welchen man im Heute bereit ist unermüdlich zu bestellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Davon ab punktet das AB ja gerade durch den generalistischen Ansatz- wenn ich mal nicht Friedfischeln möchte kann ich mich im Mausumdrehen mit Infos zu allen anderen Angelarten eindecken, da ist die Öffnung für Räuber bei CC noch einschränkende. Sprich: solange im wankelnden Ükel noch Licht brennt und Bier ausgeschenkt wird komme ich hierher, bei cc wünsche ich mir dass die Artikel gerettet werden denn die waren tatsächlich super, ein Forun werde ich an der Stelle nicht brauchen


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das wäre toll und glaube auch wichtig. Werde dann auch Besserung geloben und dort mal aktiv werden. Jetzt, wo es verschwinden könnte, merkt man erst welch schmerzhafte Lücke es hinterlassen würde. Vielleicht kommen ja ein paar Ükel ab und an aktiv vorbei, falls das CC uns noch einmal eine Chance gewährt.
> Ich wünsche mir beides.



Haha, ich mußte dort auch erstmal umschalten vom Ükel-Rambazamba-Plauderton auf die Umgangsformen des distinguierten Sportsmannes.
War echt nicht einfach, gar nicht einfach, liebe Leute ;-)


----------



## geomas

So, meine zweite ABU Legerlite 112a ist gelandet und scheint technisch okay zu sein.
Von der Optik her sieht man ihr an, daß sie oft und gerne benutzt wurde. Deshalb (denke ich) wäre ein Griffumbau auch keine Sünde.

Ach ja, eine kürzlich erwähnte günstige 7-Fuß-Rute mit fest verbauter Quivertip ist ebenfalls im Zulauf.

PS:






vorne die neue, stärker genutzte Legerlite 112a, hinten die besser verhaltene
Gut möglich, daß die 90er Jahre Shimano Perfection an der Rute bleibt. Ich mag diese Rollen.





Der Griff gefällt mir generell bei dieser Rutenserie nicht.
Hier käme ein Umbau in Frage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> auf die Umgangsformen des distinguierten Sportsmannes.




Einige von den Snobs sind ja von dort zum -"stilvoll" fischen-  Forum abgewandert


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> 7-Fuß-Rute mit fest verbauter Quivertip



So kurz?
Was ist das für eine?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So kurz?
> Was ist das für eine?



Ist ne robuste, kräftige Rute - die Hausmarke von „Deinem Lieblingshändler”:








						Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush Ruten
					

Entwickelt für das Fischen im Nahbereich und zum Anschleichen  Superschlanker, reaktionsschneller 30T Carbon Blank Robuste, Glanzlose Oberfläche Empfindliche, starke, hi-viz, leuchtend lackierte Glasfaserspitze Leichte LTS-Führungen DPS 18-mm-Rollenhalter mit einem 3K-Carbon-Zylinder...




					www.anglingdirect.de


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Ist ne robuste, kräftige Rute


Möchtest du die wie eine "Stalker" Rute einsetzen? Und was für eine Rolle kommt dran.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ist ne robuste, kräftige Rute - die Hausmarke von „Deinem Lieblingshändler”:
> ....................




Aha.
Ich drücke die Daumen dass alles klappt und nicht etwa ne gebrauchte Pilkrute im Paket ist.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ - gedacht ist sie als sehr handliche Kurz-Distanz-Rute. Die Quivertip ist wohl nicht gerade sensibel, aber Mark Erdwin hat auch Pico-Plötz mit ihr gefangen. Als Rolle könnte die Nash BP-4 passen. Hab aber noch reichlich andere, noch minimal kleinere Rollen.

Stellen wie diese:







würden sich für den Einsatz der Rute anbieten. Da braucht man eben was kurzes mit mehr Rückgrat.
Ansonsten würde ich sie auch an kleinen Flüßchen nutzen wollen.


...und @Professor Tinca - danke, bei AD mach ich mir keine Sorgen...


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Stellen wie diese:


Genau so was habe ich mir auch vorgestellt.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Genau so was habe ich mir auch vorgestellt.



Ja, man muß nur eben auch ans Ufer rankommen (für die Landung).
An Stellen zu angeln, wo man einen etwas besseren Fisch nicht keschern kann ist nicht so meins.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> An Stellen zu angeln, wo man einen etwas besseren Fisch nicht keschern kann ist nicht so meins.



Da gebe ich dir zu 100 % Recht, wäre meins auch nicht. 

So unter Bäumen ist eine 10'' oder 12'' -Rute dann auch einfach zu lang, ich nehme bei solchen Stellen eine meiner alten Spinnruten. Hat bisher immer gut geklappt, mit den alten GFK bzw Mischgeweberuten in der 60 Gramm Klasse hat man noch gute Reserven.


----------



## Andal

Warum musstet ihr mich jetzt so eindrücklich erinnern, das mir noch eine Busch-Feeder fehlt?


----------



## geomas

Angesichts des Fotos weiter oben fällt mir gerade auf, daß ich im Prinzip bereit wäre für den Frühling...


Und @Andal - die von mir georderte Rute gibts sogar noch kürzer und günstiger.
Und mir wird bei AD angezeigt, daß sie aktuell ab 9€ Warenwert umsonst versenden.
Leute, die sich besser im Rutenbau auskennen könnten vermutlich selbst was aus zwei „Schrottruten” zusammenbasteln.

Falls die „River Ambush” pünktlich geliefert wird, wovon ich ausgehe, kann  ich sie ja mitbringen zur Stippermesse. 
Die Darent Valley 8ft auch.


----------



## Andal

Ich werde jetzt erst mal Bremen abwarten. Wenn es da was gibt und ich hätte schon irgendwas ... ich müsste mich ja so grämen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Da nach meiner Meinung die Köder sogar noch wichtiger sind als das Tackel ,beschäftige ich mich immer wieder mit Köder und was man verbessern könnte!
Früher habe ich mir nach Regen öfter Tauwürmer selbst gesucht und habe diese dann in einer Wurmfarm gehältert ,bis Sie ihrer Bestimmung zugeführt wurden!
Heute wohne ich leider urban und dadurch ist das leider umständlicher ,sodass ich meine Würmer im Angelgeschäft kaufe ,wie wahrscheinlich viele von uns!
Nicht nur das es zum Wallerfischen ; dort habe ich im Hochsommer nicht selten 100 Stück dabei ein recht teurer Spaß ist. ....
Das ist aber nur eine Seite der Medaille!
Die andere Seite ist, das ist jedenfalls mein subjektives Empfinden, die gekauften sind auch nicht so fängig wie die Gesammelten aus der Erde .
Dies betrifft sowohl Kompostwürmer ( Misstwürmer ) als wie auch die Tauwürmer!
Ich hatte zum beispiel mal noch ca 5 oder 6 Kompostwürmer die selbst gesammelt waren, die ich zum Schleienfischen als zu wenig erachtet hatte und eine Dose von denen hinzu gekauften.
Hatte dann mit 2 Ruten und identischen Montagen auf Schleien angesessen , eine Rute mit den gekauften und eine mit den gesammelten Würmern .Ergebnis am Ende des Tages war : 3 Schleien auf die gesammelten Würmer 0 auf die gekauften Würmer . Mehrfach habe ich im Friedfischbereich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht auf alle möglichen Fischarten beim Ansitzangeln .Mir ist selbstverständlich klar ,das man das jetzt nicht als objektiv ansehen kann, deshalb würde mich gerne mal eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich interessieren ?

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

#Würmer 
Meine Eigenzuchtdendros sind fängiger als gekaufte, das kann ich unterschreiben (liebevolle Fütterung mit Kaffeesatz, Pflanzenabfällen und ab und an etwas Weizenmehl als Mastmittel und gemörserten Eierschalen), aber gekaufte Würmer (egal ob Tau, Rot oder Dendro) sind oft auch zu lang gelagert und dem Tode näher als dem Leben.
Eine Dendrozucht lässt sich auch Urban betreiben und ist Geruchlos


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Auch in Carbonruten kriegt man... ein Bekannter hat einen leicht lockeren Rollenhalter an einer Spinnrute kurzer Hand mit einem Spax wieder fest fixiert - quer zum Blank rein und juhu... und sich dann doll gewundert, wie nach einem Wurf nur noch das Unterteil vom Griff in der Hand hatte. Aber der Rollenhalter war immer noch fest!


Sowas hat mein alter Herr auch gebracht, gerade beim "nervigen" Schieberollenhalter, und das in ein Handteil einer orginalen Drachkovitch-Rute.
Die Spitze hatte er gleich schnell geschrottet.
Zum Glück kann ich sowas am HT mit diesem Rutenstumpf noch überhülsen, und eine Spitze aus Karls Mülleimer ist schon angepasst.


----------



## geomas

Als ich noch auf dem Land wohnte war das Wurmsuchen ne Selbstverständlichkeit. 
Auf dem kleinen Hinterhof jetzt ist unterm Gras mehr Bauschutt als Erde. Ne Wurmzucht würde mich perspektivisch reizen.
Und ja, ich glaube ebenfalls, daß selbstgesuchte Würmer fängiger sind als gekaufte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> So, meine zweite ABU Legerlite 112a ist gelandet und scheint technisch okay zu sein.
> Von der Optik her sieht man ihr an, daß sie oft und gerne benutzt wurde. Deshalb (denke ich) wäre ein Griffumbau auch keine Sünde.
> 
> Der Griff gefällt mir generell bei dieser Rutenserie nicht.
> Hier käme ein Umbau in Frage.


Wichtig ist, schon mal abzuschätzen, wie dick die Blankrohre darunter sind, die (digitale) Schieblehre ist der wichtigste Freund, und die very-Oldies haben tw. ganz schöne Ofenrohre.
So oberhalb von 20mm wird das heutzutage gar nicht mehr so einfach mit der Griffmaterialbeschaffung, das wäre mal aktuell zu prüfen.

Mit dem Griffumbau war das jetzt mehrmals sehr deutlich. 

Ich kann dir definitiv zwei Typen von Griffen und Handteile zeigen, die ich in letzter Zeit komplett blank und sehr traditionell, aber auch schlicht, simpel und unter Beachtung von preissensitiv gemacht habe.
Auch zum Fühlen, Angrabbeln, Rolle reinstecken, zum mitbringen auf die Stippermesse. Zugesichert.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Als ich noch auf dem Land wohnte war das Wurmsuchen ne Selbstverständlichkeit.
> Auf dem kleinen Hinterhof jetzt ist unterm Gras mehr Bauschutt als Erde. Ne Wurmzucht würde mich perspektivisch reizen.
> Und ja, ich glaube ebenfalls, daß selbstgesuchte Würmer fängiger sind als gekaufte.


Also ich werde meine Wurmfarm auch wieder im Keller aufstellen! 
Man hat ja auch noch den Vorteil immer Würmer Zuhause zu haben! 
Wie oft hatte ich mir Freitag Mittag schon kurzfristig überlegt Angeln zu gehen, dann im Verkehr durch die Stadt zum Angelladen und danach in die entgegengesetzte Richtung wieder zurück nach Sonnenberg zum See !
Minimum ne Stunde die ich hätte mehr gehabt zum Angeln .

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Warum musstet ihr mich jetzt so eindrücklich erinnern, das mir noch eine Busch-Feeder fehlt?


Aber nicht unter 8ft bitte, das ist zumindest für mich die Schmerzgrenze, wenn es noch eine Rute sein soll.
Eine 7ft kann man ja auch leicht ein bischen hinten verlängern.

Ich habe mal angefangen aus einfachen "unzerbrechlichen" Mehrschichtenblank-Spins durch vorne + hinten abschneiden mir geeignete straffe Stöcke zu schneidern.
In eine gekappte Ruten-Hohlspitze noch ein Vollglasfaserstäbchen hinein, und du kommst dem auch von der Robustheit und derben Gezerre her nahe.

Mit Spitzeneinsätzen und Spitzeneinsetzen will ich mich demnächst intensiver auseinandersetzen. 
Manche Rute wäre schön, wenn deren plumpe Spitze nicht wäre.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, schon mal abzuschätzen, wie dick die Blankrohre darunter sind, die (digitale) Schieblehre ist der wichtigste Freund, und die very-Oldies haben tw. ganz schöne Ofenrohre.
> So oberhalb von 20mm wird das heutzutage gar nicht mehr so einfach mit der Griffmaterialbeschaffung, das wäre mal aktuell zu prüfen.
> 
> Mit dem Griffumbau war das jetzt mehrmals sehr deutlich.
> 
> Ich kann dir definitiv zwei Typen von Griffen und Handteile zeigen, die ich in letzter Zeit komplett blank und sehr traditionell, aber auch schlicht, simpel und unter Beachtung von preissensitiv gemacht habe.
> Auch zum Fühlen, Angrabbeln, Rolle reinstecken, zum mitbringen auf die Stippermesse. Zugesichert.




Der Blank der 112A ist direkt oberhalb des Griffes _etwa_ 21mm dick. 
Der Korkgriff hat auf der meisten Strecke _etwa_ 25mm - da ist also nicht viel „Speck” auf dem Blank.
Falls es Dich interessiert kann ich die Rute gerne mitbringen und freue mich auf jeden Fall auf „Deine Schätze”.
Ich selbst bin da ja nicht so perfektionistisch drauf, lerne aber natürlich gerne von echten Tüftlern und Experten.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe eben gesehen, dass die CC wieder online sind.
Die Beiträge konnten wohl gerettet werden, die Forumbeiträge wohl noch nicht


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben gesehen, dass die CC wieder online sind.
> Die Beiträge konnten wohl gerettet werden, die Forumbeiträge wohl noch nicht


.. die sollen auf nimmer wiedersehen in den digitalen Jagdgründen verschwunden sein ... schreibt Wolfgang Kallweit.


----------



## Tricast

Sehr schön, da freue ich mich mal für Wolfgang.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

Das mag sein. Die Datenbanktabelle ist ja aber noch da. Mit etwas Aufwand könnte da was machbar sein. Aber ob sich der Aufwand auch lohnt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Der Blank der 112A ist direkt oberhalb des Griffes _etwa_ 21mm dick.
> Der Korkgriff hat auf der meisten Strecke _etwa_ 25mm - da ist also nicht viel „Speck” auf dem Blank.
> Falls es Dich interessiert kann ich die Rute gerne mitbringen und freue mich auf jeden Fall auf „Deine Schätze”.


Bring mit, was du tragen kannst! 
(so ähnlich werde ich es machen)

Mal nachgeschaut, das wird aufwändig mit 25mm und selbst 27mm Außendurchmesser, ob Kork oder Duplon, bei 17 auf 19mm ist erstmal Schluss.
Du willst doch Kork hochwahrscheinlich?
Wobei selbst richtig guter Duplon kostet nur ca. die Hälfte, ich habe beide Varianten mit Schieberingen gebaut.
Dessen aufbohren oder raspeln ist wiederum eine noch viel größere Schweinerei als Kork.
Aber so zur Probe mal draufgemacht und evtl. schnell wieder runtergeschnitzt muss günstig machbar sein, wenn man sich nicht 100% sicher ist, wie gut der Stock bei endlich gut passendem (langem!) Griff performt.
Ansonsten für "richtig!" sehe ich eigentlich nur guten Kork als sinnvoll.

Ohne dass jemand einen solchen großen Innendurchmesser im Griff maschinell ausarbeitet, wird das nicht so einfach was mit "mal eben" draufschieben, schon gar nicht in durchgehenden Längen von 40cm und mehr. Kurze Elemente aufraspeln und draufschieben geht schon, hat man aber einiges anzupassen mitlangem Schmirgel und evtl. schiefen Ergebnis.

Eine andere Variante wäre den Griff zu flicken und aufzuwerten, wahrscheinlich vielfach einfacher und günstiger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der CMW bietet eine Korkaufbohrleistung an:


			CMW-Aufbohren von Korkstücken-Dienstleistungen, Rutenbau


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - danke! 
In Sachen Rutenbau bin ich komplett unbewandert. Hatte vorhin nach dem Messen ganz schnell mal bei guidesnblanks nachgeschaut und war erstaunt, daß auch die keinen Kork mit großem Innendurchmesser hatten.
Mal sehen, was für Ideen Du so nach Bremen mitbringst...


----------



## geomas

#cc
Prima, daß CC wieder online ist. Und natürlich ist es schade um die Forenbeiträge. 
Aber es liegt ja am „user”, ob man aktiv etwas beiträgt und so ein Forum mit Leben füllt oder eben nicht.
So gehe ich hier im AB ja auch zu Werke.


----------



## geomas

#stippermesse
#packliste

 - Abu Legerlite 112a zur Begutachtung durch Nordlicht
 - BB Diamond Kevlar Match 15ft (made ca. 1988 by Tri-Cast)
 - Gardner Extending Landing Net Handle Kescherstiel, falls Kochtopf Interesse hat
 - ABU 706 Mk II Kapselrolle zum Vergleich mit Minimax' 506


bei Interesse auch
 - Darent Valley 8ft Specialst Quiver
 - AD Discovery RVS River Ambush 7ft „Power Quiver-Rute”

Falls noch jemand Ideen hat bitte rrrraus damit!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der CMW bietet eine Korkaufbohrleistung an:
> 
> 
> CMW-Aufbohren von Korkstücken-Dienstleistungen, Rutenbau



Absolut Empfehlenswert. Wenn man seinen Blank richtig ausmisst, bohrt Weckischmecki die Korkstücke wunderbar und günstig genau auf- so wird aus einem (für mich jedenfalls) furchtbaren Raspel-Feil-Staub-Albtraum mit ungewissem Ausgang, gerissenen Korkringen und Tränen ein absolutes Revell-Anfänger-Klasse-Kinderspiel. Hat bei der Markzwo und der SLB prima geklappt. Die Korkstücke, 2 Schubringe, Rolle Tesakrepp und Ponal, fertig ist der neue Griff. (Ok, und ein passender Winding Check)




geomas schrieb:


> Stellen wie diese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> würden sich für den Einsatz der Rute anbieten. Da braucht man eben was kurzes mit mehr Rückgrat.
> Ansonsten würde ich sie auch an kleinen Flüßchen nutzen wollen.



Alos, bei solchen Bedingungen würde ich tatsächlich Diese Kombi (Die ich vor vielen Monden mal kurz vorgestellt hatte) doch wieder herausholen, obwohl ich wie ihr wisst, sowohl Inlinern als auch Kapselis sehr skeptisch gegenüber eingestellt bin. Wobei auch diese recht kräftige Inlinerrute durch die Seitenspitzenanzeiger wieder eine ganz neue Dimension der Brauchbarkeit gewinnt, jedenfalls in der Theorie.





hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ ähemm! An den Griff der Inline-Peitsche erinnere ich mich nicht - eines Deiner Umbauprojekte???
Ist der Rollenhalter die Opfergabe einer verunglückten Daiwa?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ähemm! An den Griff der Inline-Peitsche erinnere ich mich nicht - eines Deiner Umbauprojekte???
> Ist der Rollenhalter die Opfergabe einer verunglückten Daiwa?



Nein, Tatsächlich ist der original. In Frankreich erfreuen sich Süßwasser Inliiner nach wie vor einiger Beliebtheit, diese ist eine davon (Es gibt auch lanke, leichte Modelle, für das Peche au Toc, wie von Andal beschrieben) Jedenfalls sind einige dieser verschiedenen Däiwa Modelle mit diesem herrlichen, leider nicht einzeln erhältlichen und das beste beider Welten vereinenden verschiebbaren Schraubrollenhalter ausgestattet.
In Deutschland sind es nur die beiden Ruten der Aquafloat Reihe, so weit ich weiss.
EDIT Und leider ists keine Peitsche, sondern ein echter Stock, deutlich über 2,5lbs.


----------



## geomas

^ Oh mon dieu!

Pardon und danke für die Info. Der Griff der Inline-Rute gefällt mir von der Form her. Generell hat die Rute was („weniger ist mehr”).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Oh mon dieu!
> 
> Pardon und danke für die Info. Der Griff der Inline-Rute gefällt mir von der Form her. Generell hat die Rute was („weniger ist mehr”).



Ja, je, nun, ich weiss was Du meinst, aber ich fürchte auf der Handlungsebene muss ich -und Bruder @Kochtopf , der sie übrigens gefischt hat wird mir zustimmen-
sie aus einer ganzen Reihe von Gründen als _passable Aalrute _charakterisieren. (Für die neueren Leser unter uns: Das ist ükelisch fpr "war stets bemüht") Natürlich,
im Dschungelkrampf mit starken Fischen könnten sich ihre Fehler als Tugenden erweisen.


----------



## geomas

#heldenepos
#aguirre

Ein echter Dschungelkämpfer wird wohl nicht mehr aus mir werden, aber ne superhandliche Rute mit etwas mehr Rückgrat kann ich vielleicht hier oder da gebrauchen. 
Mitbestellt habe ich übrigens auch die optisch äußerst dezent auftretenden und preislich überaus günstigen Korum Y-Rest Rutenablagen.
Die hatte ich mehrfach im Einsatz und finde sie perfekt als kompakte Universalrutenhalter.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe kaum Begehren oder oder Nöte hinsichtlich Ruten und Rollen (sowieso). Ich verspreche mir wirklich neue Impulse von dem für März geplanten Praktikum beim Prof @Professor Tinca . Ich denke seine Döbelgrabung ist im Augenblick die type site um im Fach weiterzukommen. Dann werde ich wissen welche -und ob überhaupt, notabene!- Neuanschaffungen ins Haus stehen sollten.  Das Problem ist, das dies natürlich erst nach der Stippermesse sein wird, wo die herrlichsten Spielzeuge aus Nah und Fern versammelt sein werden, aber aus diffuser Lust einfach mal nen paar sündteure Stöcker einpacken? Zudem haben die Missus und die strenge Reisebüröfrau (Die beiden verstehen sich prächtig, mit dem Bimmeln der Türglocke waren sie Supersecretponyprincessbestfriendsforevah) meine finanzielle Projektionsfähigkeit _geringfügig _eingeschränkt. Aber herrjeh, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sind einige dieser verschiedenen Däiwa Modelle mit diesem herrlichen, leider nicht einzeln erhältlichen und das beste beider Welten vereinenden verschiebbaren Schraubrollenhalter ausgestattet.
> In Deutschland sind es nur die beiden Ruten der Aquafloat Reihe, so weit ich weiss.


Jupp, der RH hat was, noch eine Nr. besser als die Schiebis, wobei es ward wieder besser mit diesen raren Teilen.
Hatte mir die Aquas ja reichlich angeschaut im Askari-Ramsch-Angebot, wg. dem Rollenhalter die Rute zu kaufen  ist mir leider bloß ein bissl teuer! 

Ist mir nebenbei gesagt, sehr sympatisch, deine Klebweise.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Der Griff der Inline-Rute gefällt mir von der Form her. Generell hat die Rute was („weniger ist mehr”).


Das ist beruhigend, und es wird dir recht leicht gelingen, sowas nachzurüsten.


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich wirst Du das Praktikum beim Döbelmeister ^^, um welches ich Dich durchaus beneide, danach kurz um- oder beschreiben.

Größere Neuanschaffungen hab ich für Bremen nicht auffem Zettel, neben dem „fachlichen Diskurs” (klingt nett, oder?) interessieren mich eher Futterale und ein schöner Eimer. Und evtl. Kleinkram, um Schwund auszugleichen. Weil etwas Schwund ist ja immer...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirst Du das Praktikum beim Döbelmeister ^^, um welches ich Dich durchaus beneide, danach kurz um- oder beschreiben.


publish or perish


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@geomas Und deine Marker mit dem # funktionieren ganz gut!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirst Du das Praktikum beim Döbelmeister ^^, um welches ich Dich durchaus beneide, danach kurz um- oder beschreiben.


Nicht, dass es da beengt zugehen wird ....


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nicht, dass es da beengt zugehen wird ....



Oh, hat der Professore etwa eine ganze Praktikantenschar um sich versammelt?
Oder wird Minimax exklusiv betreut?

Wie an anderer Stelle angedeutet hätte ich selbst Interesse an so etwas wie einem Feeder-Seminar. 
Eventuell geht es dafür zu dem Charly sein Herrchen, wie man es früher auf dem Dorf formuliert hätte.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jupp, der RH hat was, noch eine Nr. besser als die Schiebis, wobei es ward wieder besser mit diesen raren Teilen.
> Hatte mir die Aquas ja reichlich angeschaut im Askari-Ramsch-Angebot, wg. dem Rollenhalter die Rute zu kaufen  ist mir leider bloß ein bissl teuer!
> 
> Ist mir nebenbei gesagt, sehr sympatisch, deine Klebweise.



Dankeschön - Ponal (or any Holzleim aka PVA-Glue) ist. sobald es ausgehärtet ist, 2K-vergleichbar. Restauratoren schätzen und verdammen es, weil es einerseits
niemals die Stücke angreift oder verändert und alterungsbeständig ist, aber andererseits irreversibel bzw. nur noch mechanisch entfernbar ist. (Wahrscheinlich sind sie enttäuscht wegen den fehlenden Dämpfen, die Restis sind etwas eigen, was Substanzen betrifft)
Jedenfalls: Ponal -wenn man Zeit ´hat- und auch Heisskleb (Spitzenringe!) sind für verschiedene Bastelanwendungen sehr empfehlenswert, Cyanarylat ist scheixxe ausser
für Notfallmassnahmen am Ufer, und 2k bräuchte einen eigenen Thread.

Kannst Du den RH (Mein erster Guess führte ins Leere) entweder aufschlüsseln oder anderweitig mir zukommen lassen- das ist sehr interessant?


----------



## Andal

Das Thema verschiebbarer Schraubrollenhalter erinnert mich schmerzlich an meine eigene, falsch platzierte Knickerigkeit.

Hardy hatte mal eine traumhaft schöne dreiteilige Rute im Angebot - mit verschiebbarem Schraubrollenhalter, Alu und aus eigener Fertigung. 350 cm lang und mit einem Spitzenring, tauglich für Swingtips und Bibberspitzen zum einschrauben. Einst ersonnen fürs Lachsfischen mit Shrimps, mit einem max. WG von 50 gr.

Die habe ich (natürlich) wegen dem Hardy-Preis nicht gekauft. Aber dafür weiss der Henker wie viele andere Ruten für zusammen mehr Geld und erheblich weniger Nutzen. Das sind so die Momente, wo man sich selber in den Arsch beissen wollte, wenn es denn ginge!

Von Exori und Cormoran gab es dann mal Versuche der Imitation, aber die legte man im Laden gleich wieder zur Seite. Indiskutabel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Das sind so die Momente, wo man sich selber in den Arsch beissen wollte, wenn es denn ginge!




Immer mit der Ruhe!
Die Zeiten kommen noch.
Wenn du eines Tages morgens das Gebiss ausm Glas nimmst klappt das dann damit auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirst Du das Praktikum beim Döbelmeister ^^, um welches ich Dich durchaus beneide, danach kurz um- oder beschreiben.





Minimax schrieb:


> publish or perish



NIx da!  

Der liebe @geomas kann gern selbst vorbei kommen!



geomas schrieb:


> Oh, hat der Professore etwa eine ganze Praktikantenschar um sich versammelt?



Um Himmels Willen, nein.
Ein Gast reicht völlig. Man will sich ja in Ruhe unterhalten.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe!
> Die Zeiten kommen noch.
> Wenn du eines Tages morgens das Gebiss ausm Glas nimmst klappt das dann damit auf jeden Fall.


Aber eine Bisswunde am Glutaeus maximus versetzt mich halt auch nicht in die Habhaftigkeit der Hardy.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Aber eine Bisswunde am Glutaeus maximus versetzt mich halt auch nicht in die Habhaftigkeit der Hardy.


Aber dass dazugehörende Video könnte dich in die Lage versetzen, sie zu kaufen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber dass dazugehörende Video könnte dich in die Lage versetzen, sie zu kaufen


Des denk ich mir, dass dir das wieder gefallen würde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Classycatschers wieder Online, es gibt noch Wunder!


----------



## Andal

Gute Nachricht!


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bring mit, was du tragen kannst!
> (so ähnlich werde ich es machen)



Wollt ihr da vorne eine zweite Messe aufbauen? 

Dass die CC wieder online sind ist sehr schön, aber es ist auf der anderen Seite sehr schade, dass die ganzen Forenbeiträge verschwunden sind. Das Forum hat mir sehr oft sehr interessante Treffer beim googeln gebracht und viele Infos, Ideen und Impulse geliefert, grade bei Nischenködern oder -methoden. Das ist jetzt offenbar weiterhin weg und die vielen Infos verschwunden.


----------



## Tobias85

Die geplante Döbelangelei am Montag wurde bei mir verschoben, stattdessen hab ich Taxi zum MRT spielen müssen. Dafür war ich gestern kurz am Bach trotz Männergrippe, aber wegen eben dieser kein längerer Döbelansitz, sondern nur kurzes Stippen (ohne Anfüttern) auf Rotaugen. Vier Stück taten mir dann auch tatsächlich den Gefallen, sich an meinen Pinkies zu vergreifen: 10cm, 12cm, 15cm und 16cm in dieser Reihenfolge. Dann wurde es mir zu kalt und fing an zu Regen und ich hab den Heimweg angetreten, schließlich muss ich am 1. März ja wieder fit sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die geplante Döbelangelei am Montag wurde bei mir verschoben, stattdessen hab ich Taxi zum MRT spielen müssen. Dafür war ich gestern kurz am Bach trotz Männergrippe, aber wegen eben dieser kein längerer Döbelansitz, sondern nur kurzes Stippen (ohne Anfüttern) auf Rotaugen. Vier Stück taten mir dann auch tatsächlich den Gefallen, sich an meinen Pinkies zu vergreifen: 10cm, 12cm, 15cm und 16cm in dieser Reihenfolge. Dann wurde es mir zu kalt und fing an zu Regen und ich hab den Heimweg angetreten, schließlich muss ich am 1. März ja wieder fit sein.



Das ist doch schön !
Dann wünsche ich dir ein dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Plötz, Tobi!
Da hast Du ja zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zusammengepackt, denn der Größenzuwachs von Fang zu Fang nahm ja sichtbar ab...


Freitag will ich nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand los zu dem einzigen Gewässer, das mir in diesem Jahr Fisch brachte (ausschließlich Plötz).
Evtl. plane ich um und versuche mein Glück in Sachen Döbel.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr da vorne eine zweite Messe aufbauen?


Deswegen beantrage ich, zum wiederholten Male, ein Ükel-Symposion!


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dass die CC wieder online sind ist sehr schön, aber es ist auf der anderen Seite sehr schade, dass die ganzen Forenbeiträge verschwunden sind. Das Forum hat mir sehr oft sehr interessante Treffer beim googeln gebracht und viele Infos, Ideen und Impulse geliefert, grade bei Nischenködern oder -methoden. Das ist jetzt offenbar weiterhin weg und die vielen Infos verschwunden.



Das mit den Beiträgen ist ärgerlich, aber er zitiert meinen geschätzten Hesse - "Jedem Anfang wohnt ein Zauber inne".
Freue mich das es wieder online ist.

Ich hatte heute mal kurz Purist und Pin ausgeführt und etwas mit Tulip getrottet. Hatte nicht viel erwartet um die Zeit und so blieb es auch bei den ersten Gehversuchen '20 ohne Dickkopf. Mußte schon recht bald abbrechen da das Wetter arg umschlug und die Spätschicht langsam rief.

Petri @Tobias85 zu Deinen Plötzen!


----------



## rustaweli

Doppelpost


----------



## Tobias85

Vielen Dank Jungs!

@geomas: Naja, bis auf den Ausreißer mit 15cm, der eigentlich 14cm hätte haben müssen, war der Zuwachs ja eigentlich konstant, die 20cm hätte ich demnach zwei Fische später knacken müssen. Aber wegen nem 20er Rotauge riskiere ich natürlich nicht, nächste Woche Sonntag krank im Bett zu liegen.


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg am Freitag!


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen beantrage ich, zum wiederholten Male, ein Ükel-Symposion!


Hatten wir doch schon in Gieselwerder und es wird bestimmt zu einem zweiten Symposium kommen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Stimmt. In GW hatten wir ein Symposium - ständig fehlte wer, weil er angeln musste. Ich meine aber ein Symposion, wo alle beisammen bleiben...!


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Ich meine aber ein Symposion, wo alle beisammen bleiben...!



Das kann man bei einer Kindergartengruppe vielleicht erreichen, aber bei einer Horde Angler, tut mir Leid, aber das klappt kaum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Kannst Du den RH (Mein erster Guess führte ins Leere) entweder aufschlüsseln oder anderweitig mir zukommen lassen- das ist sehr interessant?


Klar!
RH = Rollenhalter
wichtig auch: HT=Handteil, MT=Mittelteil(3tlg), ST=Spitzenteil

RHK = für die Rollenposition, vom Rutenende gemessen, das ist die Rollenhaltervorder*K*ante bei dem meist vorne fixen Rollenhalter an seiner Schelle/Einschub vorne,
oder bei beweglichen RH (Daiwa,Schieberinge) oder Vorgriff-schraubbaren RH - bei (prinzipiell) mit angelfertig eingeschraubter Rolle gemessen.
(=Strich auf den Griff malen)

Mit den beiden Maßen Griffgesamtlänge und RHK (samt vollständigkeitshalber genannter Rollentype) kann man die wesentlichen Handlingseigenschaften in der Längsrichtung gut ausdrücken, die Korkstücke alleine reichen nicht hin. 
RHK ist sehr wichtig für die Ergonomie und den eigenen Unterarm usw.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

vor allem, wenn Wasser in Wurfweite ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das kann man bei einer Kindergartengruppe vielleicht erreichen, aber bei einer Horde Angler, tut mir Leid, aber das klappt kaum.


Vor allem wenn Wasser in Wurfweite ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also die Aussage gilt bei Ükels wohl nur für extremly overworked, overtackled, underfished.
Angeln? Eher sie schlafen sich gerade möglichst in Ruhe aus und haben deswegen keine Lust auf Meeting.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt. In GW hatten wir ein Symposium - ständig fehlte wer, weil er angeln musste. Ich meine aber ein Symposion, wo alle beisammen bleiben...!


Klingt nur so halb sexy


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Männers zur Info.

Bei Norma gibt es diese Woche Tulip in der kleinen 200g Dose im Angebot. 
Evtl will sich ja einer eindecken.


----------



## tob_wilson

So kurz an der Donau gewesen mit Futterkorb und Maden, nach einer Stunde ging’s so richtig los.. 
3/4 kleine Rotaugen, 1 schied und dieses schöne Rotauge auf dem Foto, mein größtes bisher


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @tob_wilson, schönes Rotaugen


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die geplante Döbelangelei am Montag wurde bei mir verschoben, stattdessen hab ich Taxi zum MRT spielen müssen. Dafür war ich gestern kurz am Bach trotz Männergrippe, aber wegen eben dieser kein längerer Döbelansitz, sondern nur kurzes Stippen (ohne Anfüttern) auf Rotaugen. Vier Stück taten mir dann auch tatsächlich den Gefallen, sich an meinen Pinkies zu vergreifen: 10cm, 12cm, 15cm und 16cm in dieser Reihenfolge. Dann wurde es mir zu kalt und fing an zu Regen und ich hab den Heimweg angetreten, schließlich muss ich am 1. März ja wieder fit sein.


Petri zu den  Rotaugen.


----------



## Jason

@tob_wilson sehr schön. Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## tob_wilson

Danke euch sehr nett hier bin lange stiller Mitleser und hab mir schon einige Tipps geholt und auch umsetzen können aber das das es hier auf 2/3 Tage so umschlägt und man fängt wie im Sommer/Herbst ist schon unglaublich obwohl das Wasser unter 5 Grad hat


----------



## Slappy

Petri an die erfolgreichen. 

Bei uns ist das Wetter mal wieder ziemlich bähhhh.... Eventuell klappt es Freitag oder Samstag mal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Danke euch sehr nett hier bin lange stiller Mitleser und hab mir schon einige Tipps geholt und auch umsetzen können aber das das es hier auf 2/3 Tage so umschlägt und man fängt wie im Sommer/Herbst ist schon unglaublich obwohl das Wasser unter 5 Grad hat




Wer regelmäßig Ükel liest, fängt auch im Winter. 

Petri Heil!


----------



## tob_wilson

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer regelmäßig im Ükel liest, fängt auch im Winter.
> 
> Petri Heil!


 Das kann ich nur so bestätigen.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Herr Wilson! Schöner Plötz, etwas auf der blassen Seite. Aber das ist ja vornehm.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@tob_wilson: Auch von mir ein  dickes Petri zur Ü30-Plötze. Sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer regelmäßig im Ükel liest, fängt auch im Winter.
> 
> Petri Heil!




Hier  meldet sich die die Regel bestätigende Ausnahme!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hier  meldet sich die die Regel bestätigende Ausnahme!




Vielleicht ein vorsichtiger Ratschlag......wenn die Tagestemperaturen immer/regelmäßig noch unter 10 Grad sind, ist am Fluss angeln allemal
erfolgreicher als am Teich/See.  
Im Fluss müssen die Fische *regelmäßig *fressen - ob sie wollen oder nicht. Im See können se auch lange fasten.

Ich fange mit der See/Teich Angelei jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht an.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein vorsichtiger Ratschlag......wenn die Tagestemperaturen immer/regelmäßig noch unter 10 Grad sind, ist am Fluss angeln allemal
> erfolgreicher als am Teich/See.
> Im Fluss müssen die Fische fressen - ob sie wollen oder nicht. Im See können se auch lange fasten.
> 
> Ich fange mit der See/Teich Angelei jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht an.



Das stimmt absolut! 
In einem Fluss sind die Fische naturgemäß zu einer höheren Aktivität genötigt! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein vorsichtiger Ratschlag......wenn die Tagestemperaturen immer/regelmäßig noch unter 10 Grad sind, ist am Fluss angeln allemal
> erfolgreicher als am Teich/See.
> Im Fluss müssen die Fische *regelmäßig *fressen - ob sie wollen oder nicht. Im See können se auch lange fasten.
> 
> Ich fange mit der See/Teich Angelei jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht an.



Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich angele ja öfters wider besseren Wissens - manchmal ist mir einfach nach schön in der Natur sitzen.
Bin ja zum Glück kein Profi, der davon leben muß ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Ich angele ja öfters wider besseren Wissens - manchmal ist mir einfach nach schön in der Natur sitzen.
> Bin ja zum Glück kein Profi, der davon leben muß ;-)




Aber es ist doch auch am Fluss schön und noch schöner wenn es beißt.  

Am See sitzen kann man ja immer noch wenn es wärmer ist. Der läuft ja nicht weg.

Aber das weißt du alter Fuchs ja selbst....


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri @tob_wilson !


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Ich angele ja öfters wider besseren Wissens - manchmal ist mir einfach nach schön in der Natur sitzen.
> Bin ja zum Glück kein Profi, der davon leben muß ;-)


Wer nie von der Regel abweicht, wird auch nie neue Wege finden.


----------



## geomas

Auf jeden Fall sollte ich am Freitag die bis 8 Beaufort starken Böen einkalkulieren - unabhängig ob Fließ- oder Stillgewässer.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollte ich am Freitag die bis 8 Beaufort starken Böen einkalkulieren - unabhängig ob Fließ- oder Stillgewässer.



Ops


----------



## Waller Michel

So langsam aber sicher, geht mir das Wetter in der Republik auch schwer auf die Nerven! 
Sturm, Regen Regen kühl, Sturm und nochmal Regen 
Macht momentan wenig Spaß! 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Nennt sich Winter und kommt regelmäßig vor - geht erfahrungsgemäß auch wieder nach einiger Zeit.


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> Nennt sich Winter und kommt regelmäßig vor - geht erfahrungsgemäß auch wieder nach einiger Zeit.


Darf er gerne direkt mit anfangen. ....ich möchte Angeln 

LG


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Darf er gerne direkt mit anfangen. ....ich möchte Angeln



Dann auf, auf. Ich lese hier zur Zeit wenig von Eisdecken, gefrorenen Rutenringen und dergleichen.Und @Professor Tinca  hat die goldenen Winterworte schon gesagt: Such die Flüsse, da müssen die Fische fressen. NIemals waren wir besser mit Thermounterwäsche, wattierter Oberbekleidung, Brollies, Schirmen, Heizelementen etc. ausgestattet, alles Ükel-approved.  Selbst ich als leidenschaftlicher Frierer bin in der Lage 2 Stündchen oder 3 1/2 durchzuhalten, und das will was heissen. Und wenn man bereit ist, die Länge der Sitzung anzupassen, und bereit ist, etwas kleinere Brötchen zu erwarten, dann ist Angeln prima möglich. Und wenn nichts beisst, sollst Du hier getröstet werden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann auf, auf. Ich lese hier zur Zeit wenig von Eisdecken, gefrorenen Rutenringen und dergleichen.Und @Professor Tinca  hat die goldenen Winterworte schon gesagt: Such die Flüsse, da müssen die Fische fressen. NIemals waren wir besser mit Thermounterwäsche, wattierter Oberbekleidung, Brollies, Schirmen, Heizelementen etc. ausgestattet, alles Ükel-approved.  Selbst ich als leidenschaftlicher Frierer bin in der Lage 2 Stündchen oder 3 1/2 durchzuhalten, und das will was heissen. Und wenn man bereit ist, die Länge der Sitzung anzupassen, und bereit ist, etwas kleinere Brötchen zu erwarten, dann ist Angeln prima möglich. Und wenn nichts beisst, sollst Du hier getröstet werden.


Is ja richtig! 
Wenns wenigstens trocken kalt wäre! 
Hier bei uns regnet es irgendwie dauer und der Wind bläst auch fast jeden Tag, für nächste Woche sogar Schnee/Schneeregen gemeldet! 
Da wäre mir sogar Eisangeln lieber !
Oder einen Blick nach Südeuropa wo es vielerorts über 20 Grad sind! 
Nix desto trotz  vor ich die nächste OP habe gehe ich auf jeden Fall nochmal!  Egal welches Wetter 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Die haben für Sonntag schon wieder bei uns son komischen Sturm angekündigt. Immer am WE. Das ist nicht gerecht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die haben für Sonntag schon wieder bei uns son komischen Sturm angekündigt. Immer am WE. Das ist nicht gerecht.



Du hast ja noch Glück. Ich weiss nicht, was der Wetterbericht sagt, aber wenn ich mich am Wochenende schon wieder ans Wasser verdrücke,
dann gibt's hier garantiert ein heftiges Donnerwetter gefolgt von ner eisigen Kaltfront. Und zwar ganz unmeteorologisch.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die haben für Sonntag schon wieder bei uns son komischen Sturm angekündigt. Immer am WE. Das ist nicht gerecht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mit etwas Glück findet man ganz gut gegen den Wind geschützte Eckchen am Wasser. Vielleicht bieten auch Deine Teiche derartige „Swims”.
Generell gilt ja wohl die Regel, daß es besser ist, am dem Wind zugewandten Ufer zu fischen, aber bei etwas mehr Wind wird das schnell unmöglich.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast ja noch Glück. Ich weiss nicht, was der Wetterbericht sagt, aber wenn ich mich am Wochenende schon wieder ans Wasser verdrücke,
> dann gibt's hier garantiert ein heftiges Donnerwetter gefolgt von ner eisigen Kaltfront


Kommt das Donnerwetter von deiner Liebsten?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Kommt das Donnerwetter von deiner Liebsten?



Na, den Zorn des Dalai Lama habe ich ja wohl kaum zu fürchten, nichtwahr?


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück findet man ganz gut gegen den Wind geschützte Eckchen am Wasser. Vielleicht bieten auch Deine Teiche derartige „Swims”.
> Generell gilt ja wohl die Regel, daß es besser ist, am dem Wind zugewandten Ufer zu fischen, aber bei etwas mehr Wind wird das schnell unmöglich.


Mit geschützten Ecken sieht es da Mau aus. Aber mit Rückenwind komme ich weiter mit der Pose raus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mit geschützten Ecken sieht es da Mau aus. Aber mit Rückenwind komme ich weiter mit der Pose raus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die springt bei Sturm ab so heftig auf dem Wasser rum das man alle paar Sekunden denkt es würde ein Fisch dran zuppeln .
Mit ner Picker oder Swing Tip weiß man auch nie so genau was die fabriziert ,bleiben nur schwerere Grund oder Feedermontagen ....und wirklich Freunde kommt da auch nicht wirklich auf!  Ist jedenfalls mein persönliches Empfinden .

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Meiner Erfahrung nach hat man recht schnell raus, welche Bewegung der Swing- oder Quivertip vom Wind stammt und welche Bewegung nicht ins „Wetter-Schema” paßt.
Unangenehm wird es natürlich, wenn Wind oder Strömung Zeugs in die Montage schwemmen.


Möglicherweise ist richtig derber Wind auch geeignet zum Experimentieren mit Polaris-Posen oder den Locslide-Wagglern von Premier.
Als Ledgern mit der Pose. Hmmm, könnte ne Option sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach hat man recht schnell raus, welche Bewegung der Swing- oder Quivertip vom Wind stammt und welche Bewegung nicht ins „Wetter-Schema” paßt.
> Unangenehm wird es natürlich, wenn Wind oder Strömung Zeugs in die Montage schwemmen.
> 
> 
> Möglicherweise ist richtig derber Wind auch geeignet zum Experimentieren mit Polaris-Posen oder den Locslide-Wagglern von Premier.
> Als Ledgern mit der Pose. Hmmm, könnte ne Option sein.


Das ist schon richtig was du sagst Georg!
Nur wenn der Wind zu stark ist und die Fische vorsichtig beissen braucht es eine hohe Konzentration immer die Spitze zu beobachten, gerade wenn die Windböhen so stark sind das die ganze Rute sich hin und her biegt.
Gehen tuts aber halt richtig Freude kommt nicht auf!
Wenn bei Sturm Bäume dort stehen ist es unter Umständen nicht ungefährlich, sitzt man auf freiem Terrain ,komplett ungeschützt, bläst der Wind noch stärker. ..
Von den Polaris Posen von Jenzi habe ich auch einige im Sortiment! Habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht! 
Wäre eigentlich mal ne Idee für nächste Woche 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nur wenn der Wind zu stark ist und die Fische vorsichtig beissen braucht es eine hohe Konzentration immer die Spitze zu beobachten, gerade wenn die Windböhen so stark sind das die ganze Rute sich hin und her biegt.



Jetzt reissensesichmazusammmann, wir sind die Ükels und nicht die Forellenteichskatrunde.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt reissensesichmazusammmann, wir sind die Ükels und nicht die Forellenteichskatrunde.


----------



## geomas

Zu Eierkuchen fällt mir gerade nix ein. 
Jedenfalls nichts, was ich hier guten Gewissens posten mag.


Mit etwas Glück kommt morgen schon die „River Ambush”-Rute. 
Weiche „Soft-Hooker”-Pellets sind auch dabei - mit denen will ich verstärkt experimentieren.
Der Winter-Rest wird hoffentlich noch ein paar schöne Angelstunden bereithalten.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Zu Eierkuchen fällt mir gerade nix ein.
> Jedenfalls nichts, was ich hier guten Gewissens posten mag.
> 
> 
> Mit etwas Glück kommt morgen schon die „River Ambush”-Rute.
> Weiche „Soft-Hooker”-Pellets sind auch dabei - mit denen will ich verstärkt experimentieren.
> Der Winter-Rest wird hoffentlich noch ein paar schöne Angelstunden bereithalten.



Ist das die 7' mit 1,75 lbs ?
Ist jedenfalls die einzigste die mir bekannt ist. .....
Mit gefischt habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

@Tricast setze einfach Termine fest und gut isses. Wenn wir alles ausdiskutieren, ist die Messe gelesen.


----------



## tob_wilson

Guten Morgen von der Donau aus Niederbayern, 
Seit 06:30 sitze ich wieder am Fluss. 
Nachdem ich gestern wieder mein Futter angemacht habe und die Maden aus dem Futterkorb genommen habe ging es sofort wieder so weiter wie gestern, im Jahr 2020 haben sich die ersten Rußnasen sehen lassen, außerdem wieder 2 Rotaugen um die 25cm, ein Schied um die 28cm und zwei kleine Brachsen.


----------



## Waller Michel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen von der Donau aus Niederbayern,
> Seit 06:30 sitze ich wieder am Fluss.
> Nachdem ich gestern wieder mein Futter angemacht habe und die Maden aus dem Futterkorb genommen habe ging es sofort wieder so weiter wie gestern, im Jahr 2020 haben sich die ersten Rußnasen sehen lassen, außerdem wieder 2 Rotaugen um die 25cm, ein Schied um die 28cm und zwei kleine Brachsen.


Das ist doch absolut top !!!!!
Schon jetzt dazu ein dickes Petri und viel Spaß! 
Respekt für deinen frühen Ansitz um diese Jahreszeit! 
Und danke das Du von dort berichtest !

LG Michael


----------



## tob_wilson

Gerne, lese auch immer die Berichte der Anderen, es wurde auch viel geraubt in der Umgebung gegen 07 Uhr morgens, naja eventuell lassen sich noch nie großen Brachsen vom Wochenende sehen. 
Falls was passiert halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, da geht was an der Donau!


----------



## rolfmoeller

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen von der Donau aus Niederbayern,
> Seit 06:30 sitze ich wieder am Fluss.
> Nachdem ich gestern wieder mein Futter angemacht habe und die Maden aus dem Futterkorb genommen habe ging es sofort wieder so weiter wie gestern, im Jahr 2020 haben sich die ersten Rußnasen sehen lassen, außerdem wieder 2 Rotaugen um die 25cm, ein Schied um die 28cm und zwei kleine Brachsen.



Danke für den Bericht und ein fettes Petri.
Weiter so.


----------



## geomas

AD war wieder mal fix - die am Dienstag Vormittag bestellte Rute + Kleinkram wurde vor ner halben Stunde ausgeliefert.

Die Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush 7 Fuß ist ein nettes kleines Rütchen. Macht so trocken einen guten Eindruck, wirkt nicht billig oder so.
Auch wenn es natürlich besser verarbeitete Ruten gibt - Grund zu klagen habe ich bestimmt nicht. Ich werde sie zusammen mit der Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver mit nach Bremen bringen.

PS: hab eben mal ein paar Würfe am Fluß nebenan gemacht - mit nem 20gr Spin Doctor von Gardner an der Strippe (robuste 6lbs Daiwa Sensor). 
Mir gefällt das Rütchen, es ist nicht besonders leicht oder elegant, aber handlich. 





die superkurzen Kork-Vordergriffstücke mag ich nicht, hatte aber nicht die Wahl und so schlimm stören tut es jetzt auch nicht





die weiße Quivertip leuchtet im Dunkel etwas nach - mal sehen, wie sich das in der Realität macht


----------



## rustaweli

Hab heute Urlaub und düse gleich mal raus, auf Rotaugen. Werde statts der Purist die Aqualite nehmen. Kenne die Strömungsverhältnisse nicht, von daher. Trotz gleicher Klassifikation hat die Aqualite eine viel sensiblere Spitze und erlaubt somit auch ein Umswitchen auf Minikörbchen und Bisserkennung über die Spitze, falls mir die Pose zu arg driftet. Maden, Biomais, Grundfutter mit Hanfzusatz, mal schauen.
Freue mich und werde berichten.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Zu Eierkuchen fällt mir gerade nix ein.
> Jedenfalls nichts, was ich hier guten Gewissens posten mag.


1. Vielleicht kann man Stücke davon ähnlich wie die Toastbrotflocke anködern, einfach an den Haken hängen, natürlich nicht kneten...

2. Deine "ferkeligen Gedanken wollten wir auch gar nicht lesen...


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas

Schön in Szene gesetzt, das Rütchen. Viel Erfolg und entspannende Stunden am Wasser/im Hinterhalt!


----------



## Skott

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen von der Donau aus Niederbayern,
> Seit 06:30 sitze ich wieder am Fluss.
> Nachdem ich gestern wieder mein Futter angemacht habe und die Maden aus dem Futterkorb genommen habe ging es sofort wieder so weiter wie gestern, im Jahr 2020 haben sich die ersten Rußnasen sehen lassen, außerdem wieder 2 Rotaugen um die 25cm, ein Schied um die 28cm und zwei kleine Brachsen.


PETRI & DANKE für den Bericht...
Das ist ja mal ein stattliches "Flüßlein", an dem du da sitzt...


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg @rustaweli 

@geomas: Das kurze Korkstück finde ich garnicht so störend. Mir gefällt die Rute und auch die Rolle passt in meinen Augen optisch wunderbar dazu. Um welche Rolle handelt es sich dabei?


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> AD war wieder mal fix - die am Dienstag Vormittag bestellte Rute + Kleinkram wurde vor ner halben Stunde ausgeliefert.
> 
> Die Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush 7 Fuß ist ein nettes kleines Rütchen. Macht so trocken einen guten Eindruck, wirkt nicht billig oder so.
> Auch wenn es natürlich besser verarbeitete Ruten gibt - Grund zu klagen habe ich bestimmt nicht. Ich werde sie zusammen mit der Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver mit nach Bremen bringen.
> 
> PS: hab eben mal ein paar Würfe am Fluß nebenan gemacht - mit nem 20gr Spin Doctor von Gardner an der Strippe (robuste 6lbs Daiwa Sensor).
> Mir gefällt das Rütchen, es ist nicht besonders leicht oder elegant, aber handlich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die superkurzen Kork-Vordergriffstücke mag ich nicht, hatte aber nicht die Wahl und so schlimm stören tut es jetzt auch nicht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die weiße Quivertip leuchtet im Dunkel etwas nach - mal sehen, wie sich das in der Realität macht



Macht einen sehr schönen Eindruck! 
Habe die auch schon mal in der Hand gehabt, macht einen guten Eindruck! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@tob_wilson - Petri heil und danke für Deine Berichte vom Wasser!

@rustaweli - wir drücken Dir alle verfügbaren Daumen!

@Tobias85 - danke, die Rolle ist etwas überproportioniert. Andererseits werde ich die Rute nicht mit ganz feinen Schnürchen fischen, sondern nur mit Mono so von 5lbs an aufwärts. Die Rolle ist ne Shakespeare Superteam 40FD - davon hab ich mal 2 Stück sehr billig ergattert.


----------



## Hering 58

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen von der Donau aus Niederbayern,
> Seit 06:30 sitze ich wieder am Fluss.
> Nachdem ich gestern wieder mein Futter angemacht habe und die Maden aus dem Futterkorb genommen habe ging es sofort wieder so weiter wie gestern, im Jahr 2020 haben sich die ersten Rußnasen sehen lassen, außerdem wieder 2 Rotaugen um die 25cm, ein Schied um die 28cm und zwei kleine Brachsen.


Danke für deinen Bericht und ein fettes Petri.


----------



## geomas

#eierkuchen
#pfannkuchen

Na logo, @Skott  und @Waller Michel , mit Eierkuchen kann man sicher hervorragend angeln, wenn man die Konsistenz in den Griff bekommt.
Auf dem letzten Weihnachtsmarkt hab ich auf einem Crêpe herumgekaut, also dieser „Pfannkuchen” hätte als Hakenköder sicher bombig funktioniert.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> AD war wieder mal fix - die am Dienstag Vormittag bestellte Rute + Kleinkram wurde vor ner halben Stunde ausgeliefert.
> 
> Die Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush 7 Fuß ist ein nettes kleines Rütchen. Macht so trocken einen guten Eindruck, wirkt nicht billig oder so.
> Auch wenn es natürlich besser verarbeitete Ruten gibt - Grund zu klagen habe ich bestimmt nicht. Ich werde sie zusammen mit der Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver mit nach Bremen bringen.
> 
> PS: hab eben mal ein paar Würfe am Fluß nebenan gemacht - mit nem 20gr Spin Doctor von Gardner an der Strippe (robuste 6lbs Daiwa Sensor).
> Mir gefällt das Rütchen, es ist nicht besonders leicht oder elegant, aber handlich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die superkurzen Kork-Vordergriffstücke mag ich nicht, hatte aber nicht die Wahl und so schlimm stören tut es jetzt auch nicht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die weiße Quivertip leuchtet im Dunkel etwas nach - mal sehen, wie sich das in der Realität macht



Ich hab dich beim angeln gesehen Georg
.


----------



## Hering 58

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich hab dich beim angeln gesehen Georg
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338911


Aber so mit Hut siehst du ganz anders aus.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich hab dich beim angeln gesehen Georg
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338911




Haha, super, Hartmut!
Aber pssstt - das waren meine ersten Versuche mit ner Baitcaster und Papiere hatte ich damals nicht dabei.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, super, Hartmut!
> Aber pssstt - das waren meine ersten Versuche mit ner Baitcaster und Papiere hatte ich damals nicht dabei.


Keine Angst ,ich kann Schweigen.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas !
Fänge wohl doch mit Ledgern an.






Hier noch ein Mitbringsel meiner Liebsten. Finde es aufmerksam.





Sowie der aktuelle Stand.


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Sehr schönes Gewässer und Taschenlampen kann man nie genug haben! 
Wünsche dir dort ein Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Georg, die Rolle werde ich mir heute Abend mal näher anschauen.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke @geomas !
> Fänge wohl doch mit Ledgern an.
> Anhang anzeigen 338912
> 
> 
> Hier noch ein Mitbringsel meiner Liebsten. Finde es aufmerksam.
> Anhang anzeigen 338913
> 
> 
> Sowie der aktuelle Stand.
> Anhang anzeigen 338914



Schönes Gewässer....
Gut das ihr Alle an die frische Luft kommt,so seh ich auch mal wieder etwas Natur.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer....
> Gut das ihr Alle an die frische Luft kommt,so seh ich auch mal wieder etwas Natur.


Das wirst du bestimmt auch bald wieder selbst erleben! 
Dann ist es garantiert auch wärmer ! Länger hell haben wir ja mittlerweile schon. ....
Wenn du so langsam wieder deine Kraft bekommst ,das Wetter passt, kannst du bestimmt auch mal anfangen 2 Stunden am Wasser zu sitzen? 
Ich drück dir jedenfalls weiterhin fest die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@phirania - ja, hoffentlich kannst Du bald selbst wieder nach Bach und Teich und ihren Bewohnern sehen.

@rustaweli - das sieht gut aus bei Dir am Neckar!

@Tobias85 - die „Superteam 40FD” gab es auch noch ne Nr. kleiner als 35FD, im Handel sind nur noch Restposten vorhanden. 
Ich habe für 2 Rollen zusammen deutlich unter 60€ gezahlt und würde nicht sehr viel mehr dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli
Sehr schönes Gewässer,das sieht richtig gut .Wünsche dir ein dickes Petri .


----------



## Hering 58

@phirania
Wünsch dir alles Gute.Und du wirst bestimmt auch bald wieder selbst Angeln können.


----------



## rustaweli

Picker, Picker, Picker! Ich will, muß, werde haben eine Picker.  Ist so! Heute ging bei mir nix. 2 deftige Rucker, kann aber alles gewesen sein. Schnurschwimmer, Anfasser, Treibholz, what ever. Mit Pose wäre heute stationär nichts gegangen. Auch auf Grund brauchte ich es eher deftiger, auch wenn man es den Bildern nicht ansieht. Egal, gibt einen schönen Eintrag ins Angelbuch und wird irgendwann ein Teil des Ganzen. Irgendwann begreife ich meine lieben Rotaugen . Karpfen, Waller, Döbel und Co, alles begriffen (wenn jetzt auch nicht der Überfänger), aber die Plötzen..., meine Güte. Das Schlimme, ich weiß das es sie gibt, auch stattliche. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat. Gewässerkenntnis sowie eigene Gedanken samt Notizen sind wohl das Rezept.
Aber mal anbei. Mein Gott, kann die Damenwelt zickig sein. Verstehe es wer will. Vor allem wenn verletzte Gefühle im Spiel sind, diese aber taktierend nicht offen angesprochen werden. Den ganzen Nachmittag ging es heute immer wieder um fünf Ecken von vorne los, immer drumherum aber stressend bestimmt. War wirklich anstrengend. Ständig diese Eifersucht. War da wirklich nichts, ging es echt nur ums Angeln? Was hat aber sie was ich nicht habe? Habe ich Dich je enttäuscht? Gut, vielleicht habe ich es unbewußt übertrieben, aber mir wirklich nichts Böses dabei gedacht und auch nicht gemacht. Zum Glück konnte ich sie zum Ende hin besänftigen und neues Vertrauen schaffen. Aber trotzdem werden die Damen Purist und Aqualite wohl keine Freunde mehr in diesem Leben.
Sei es drum - wünsche Euch was!


----------



## tob_wilson

Danke für die netten Wünsche. 
Morgen werde ich es wieder probieren wir haben einen guten Bestand an Barben in der Donau und möchte es morgen mal probieren, auf welchen Köder würdet ihr setzen? 
Käse am Haar? 
Pellets am Haar? 
Madenbündel? Haar oder Haken? 

Also futterkorb normale Mischung oder Madenkorb?


----------



## Waller Michel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Wünsche.
> Morgen werde ich es wieder probieren wir haben einen guten Bestand an Barben in der Donau und möchte es morgen mal probieren, auf welchen Köder würdet ihr setzen?
> Käse am Haar?
> Pellets am Haar?
> Madenbündel? Haar oder Haken?
> 
> Also futterkorb normale Mischung oder Madenkorb?



Käse aber am Haken ! Wenn Haar um diese Jahreszeit dann ganz kurz !
Pellets kann natürlich auch gut funktionieren und denke dran Barben mögen alles was gelb ist! 

Wünsche dir für Morgen Petri und drück Dir die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## tob_wilson

Am Haken? 
Welchen würdest du empfehlen? Bergkäse?  
Hoffe im Shop meines Vertrauens haben sie gelbe Pellets. 
Mit Korb oder ohne?


----------



## Waller Michel

Bergkäse vom Diskounter ist auf jeden Fall gut!  Geht natürlich auch Emmentaler oder mittelalen Gouda ! Kann man den Tag zuvor gut Parmesankäse drüber streuen ,das bringt Aroma! 
Wenn du einen Korb verwenden möchtes , mach ihn aber nicht randvoll mit Käse, auf jeden Fall Maden mit rein und bei großen Körben eventuell etwas Schaumstoff getränkt mit Aromen  ( Käse zB )
Haken sollte auf jeden Fall noch ein Stück von der Spitze rausgucken ,das der Anschlag sitzt ......wenn du mit Haar angeln möchtest ,um die Jahreszeit nicht zu lang machen. 
Am Haken direkt angeboten, dann mit einer Ködernadel aufgezogen !
Wenn du es mit Maden versuchst ,kannst du sie ruhig mit Kurkuma gelb färben und Käse Aroma drauf. ...oder du mixt Parmesan mit Kurkuma und lässt die Maden eine Nacht drin zappeln. ....
Sind so meine persönlichen Erfahrungen über die Jahre! 

LG Michael


----------



## tob_wilson

Vielen danke für die vielen nützlichen Tipps, werde Käse am Haken mit Madenkorb probieren.


----------



## Tricast

Allen Ükelianern ein dickes Petri für ihren Mut bei diesem Wetter am Wasser zu sitzen und ganz besonders den Frostbeulen unter uns. Bei uns geht es jetzt in die Zielgerade. Wir freuen uns schon riesig und sind gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die wankelnden Ükel.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

_Karpfen sind nur Beifang_


----------



## Minimax

Danke für den köstlichen Bericht und das Stimmungsvolle Bild, lieber @rustaweli- irgendwann werden die Rotaugen ein Einsehen mit Dir haben. Und mach Dir keine Sorgen um Deinen Rutenharem, man muss über dem ganzen Gebicker stehen. Du weist ja was Heines Harry, der alte Schlawiner schrieb:
Viele Flöhe,vieles Jucken,
Viele Wei Ruten, vieles Mucken.
Ich habe ausserdem die Erfahrung gemacht, das die ganzen verzankten Coarse Ruten blitzartig wieder superbeste Freundinnenforevah werden, sobald man sie mit ner Fliegencombi (_arrogant und magersüchtig, wenn du mich fragst, an der ist doch nichts dran-na er wird schon sehen was er davon hat_) oder mit ner Spinnrute (_oohmeingott, so eine Nut... Tussi, hast Du ihre Zierwicklungen gesehen? Das er sich nicht schämt_) konfrontiert. Die kriegen sich schon wieder ein.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Vielen danke für die vielen nützlichen Tipps, werde Käse am Haken mit Madenkorb probieren.


Nur kurz ,nimm aber einen weitschenkligen Haken, das der Haken nicht vom Käse blockiert wird! 
Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. 

 LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Wünsche.
> Morgen werde ich es wieder probieren wir haben einen guten Bestand an Barben in der Donau und möchte es morgen mal probieren, auf welchen Köder würdet ihr setzen?
> Käse am Haar?
> Pellets am Haar?
> Madenbündel? Haar oder Haken?
> 
> Also futterkorb normale Mischung oder Madenkorb?


Denn mal Petri für morgen und hol was raus.


----------



## Minimax

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Wünsche.
> Morgen werde ich es wieder probieren wir haben einen guten Bestand an Barben in der Donau und möchte es morgen mal probieren, auf welchen Köder würdet ihr setzen?
> Käse am Haar?
> Pellets am Haar?
> Madenbündel? Haar oder Haken?
> 
> Also futterkorb normale Mischung oder Madenkorb?



Hi Tob,
schön das Du berichtest und uns auf dem laufenden hältst. Hoffe es klappt morgen mit dem Zielfisch. In guter Ükeltradition rate ich ohne Gewässer- oder Barbenkenntnis dir zu einem saftigen Tauwurm, gerne als Kebab serviert, mit schön stinkigen Futter im Korb, oder (aber da bin ich vielleicht etwas im Vorurteil befangen  ) Zu Früstücksfleischwürfeln, in reichlich Curry geschwenkt. Ich schätze, Gross, weich und aromatisch-stinkig als generelle Linie ist für stattliche Flussbewohner in dieser Zeit des kalten Wassers und der starken Strömung nicht gänzlich verkehrt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Habe mir heute Abend mal ein paar Videos reingezogen von fressenden Schleien und Karpfen. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle die Fische fressen auch so selektierend um meinen Hakenköder herum könnte ich verrückt werden und das Gerumpel einfach einpacken. Ein Glück dass ich keine Unterwasserkamera habe und mir das ansehen muß, so kann ich mir immer noch einreden die Fische würden nicht fressen oder es wären gar keine Fische da. Was denkt ihr so bei solchen Aufnahmen? Habt ihr vielleicht schon mal selber Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht und was waren eure Erkenntnisse?

Liebe Grüße Heinz

_Karpfen sind nur Beifang_


----------



## Jason

Unterwasseraufnahmen habe ich auch noch keine gemacht. Aber unser @Wuemmehunter . 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe mir heute Abend mal ein paar Videos reingezogen von fressenden Schleien und Karpfen. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle die Fische fressen auch so selektierend um meinen Hakenköder herum könnte ich verrückt werden und das Gerumpel einfach einpacken. Ein Glück dass ich keine Unterwasserkamera habe und mir das ansehen muß, so kann ich mir immer noch einreden die Fische würden nicht fressen oder es wären gar keine Fische da. Was denkt ihr so bei solchen Aufnahmen? Habt ihr vielleicht schon mal selber Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht und was waren eure Erkenntnisse?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> _Karpfen sind nur Beifang_


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. ...4 Stunden geangelt, keinen Zupfer gehabt und rings um den Haken alles weggefressen !
Unterwasserkamera will ich auch nicht, mir reicht da schon das Echolot oder der Deeper 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Heute ist so ein Tag da kommt alles zusammen an, Olympic-Rolle, Splitcanerute und Multirolle für die Bolo. Die Multi habe ich direkt in China bestellt (erstes Mal) Eine Grossfisch Meeresrolle Waller Rolle. Ich habe sie sofort an die alte Bolo geschraubt, sieht gut aus und wirkt recht zierlich. Sie hat keinen Freilauf, man kann sie einfach nur als Schnurdepot verwenden. Vom Preis, unschlagbar günstig. Sie wiegt mit Schnur keine 100 gramm und ich werde sie einfach zum Stippen nehmen direkt unter der Spitze. Ach ja, der Preis,  keine 5 Euro all inclusive, auch die Schnur.









Das Teil besteht wohl aus 100 Prozent Kunststoff und ich fand einfach die Übersetzung so toll, Wallerrolle.
Dickes Petri noch an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ähhäm ....Wallerrolle  
Dann kannst du aber auch sofort sehen wie die Rolle von innen aufgebaut war 
Die kommen auf Ideen die Chinaxen 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Nun lieber @Hecht100+, zumindest für den Drill kapitalster Ükel bist du mit der Rolle nun gut gerüstet...pumpen, einholen, pumpen, einholen... 

@Tricast: gesehen habe ich solche Videos schon häufig. Ich könnte mir auch generell vorstellen, Internet Zukunft selbst mal welche zu filmen, allerdings würde ich sie nicht live am Ufer mitverfolgen wollen, so frustrationstolerant bin ich leider nicht. Aber im Nachhinein mal zu sehen, wie zb die Döbel auf meine Köder reagieren, fänd ich schon ziemlich spannend.


----------



## geomas

Ich finde gute UW-Videos (die von Andreas Liljegren) absolut faszinierend. Und teilweise auch sehr lehrreich.
Selbst entprechende Filme zu schaffen liegt leider außerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten.

@Hecht100+ - na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Großfischrolle. Vielleicht würde sie auch gut an ne Eisangel passen. Falls Du in entsprechend kalte Gefilde verreisen magst oder wir hier doch noch mal einen Winter bekommen, der den Namen verdient...


----------



## Andal

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Wünsche.
> Morgen werde ich es wieder probieren wir haben einen guten Bestand an Barben in der Donau und möchte es morgen mal probieren, auf welchen Köder würdet ihr setzen?
> Käse am Haar?
> Pellets am Haar?
> Madenbündel? Haar oder Haken?
> 
> Also futterkorb normale Mischung oder Madenkorb?


Wenn du mit einem Hairrig antreten willst, dann denke dran, dass du die Vorfächer bei Barben sehr viel länger machen solltest. 50 cm sind ein recht gutes Startmittel - kann auch länger sein.


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ähhäm ....Wallerrolle
> Dann kannst du aber auch sofort sehen wie die Rolle von innen aufgebaut war
> Die kommen auf Ideen die Chinaxen
> 
> LG Michael


Man weiss es ja nicht, welche Welsart Mr. Chen grad meinte. Da sind auch hübsch lütte bei.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Ich bin auch ein großer Freund von UW-Aufnahmen. Sie geben uns eine Ahnung von dem, was an unseren Ködern passiert oder eben auch nicht passiert. Die weit verbreitete, aber  aucheinfältige Meinung, dass sie heute nicht beißen würden, zerschlägt sich  da gerne mal!
Leider bin ich beim filmen auf vergleichsweise geringe Wassertiefen beschränkt, um die Kamera überhaupt positionieren zu können. Aber es ist schon spannend, was es dort alles zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Mescalero

Spannend sind die Aufnahmen allerdings, fast besser als Jaques Costeau vorm Great Barrier Reef. 
Man ist halt ziemlich erstaunt, was in unseren Gewässern so abgeht....die Post nämlich! Ich jedenfalls hätte es am Grund heimischer Seen für bedeutend langweiliger und auch lebloser gehalten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einem Hairrig antreten willst, dann denke dran, dass du die Vorfächer bei Barben sehr viel länger machen solltest. 50 cm sind ein recht gutes Startmittel - kann auch länger sein.
> 
> Man weiss es ja nicht, welche Welsart Mr. Chen grad meinte. Da sind auch hübsch lütte bei.



Naja Waller gehören zwar zu den Welsen aber mit Wallern sind speziell unsere europäischen Welse gemeint  
Welse ansich gibt es natürlich unzählige Unterarten auf mehreren Kontinenten. 

LG


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja Waller gehören zwar zu den Welsen aber mit Wallern sind speziell unsere europäischen Welse gemeint
> Welse ansich gibt es natürlich unzählige Unterarten auf mehreren Kontinenten.
> 
> LG


Die werden ja auch nicht mit 180 cm erst geboren. Aber es ist schon eine dolle Lektüre, wenn man solche Direktübersetzungen, per Google, aus dem Mandarin liest.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die werden ja auch nicht mit 180 cm erst geboren. Aber es ist schon eine dolle Lektüre, wenn man solche Direktübersetzungen, per Google, aus dem Mandarin liest.


Ob Mandarinen    oder nicht   
Ich bleib dabei das Innenleben wird einem sehr schnell offenbart


----------



## rustaweli

Was meint Ihr, könnte ich mein Restfutter von gestern einfrieren und Sonntag Morgen nochmals nutzen? Normales Grundfutter mit etwas Hanf, paar Maiskörner, aber eben auch Caster und Maden, welche mir Sorgen machen.
Wegwerfen, kühl stellen und hoffen, oder einfrieren?


----------



## Andal

Als Schnurdepot wird sie es schon tun und wenn nicht, eine kleine Fliegerolle würde auch nicht die Welt kosten...


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, könnte ich mein Restfutter von gestern einfrieren und Sonntag Morgen nochmals nutzen? Normales Grundfutter mit etwas Hanf, paar Maiskörner, aber eben auch Caster und Maden, welche mir Sorgen machen.
> Wegwerfen, kühl stellen und hoffen, oder einfrieren?


Frosten schadet auf keinen Fall. Ab in eine Plastiktüte, Luft auspressen und ab in den Coolio.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, könnte ich mein Restfutter von gestern einfrieren und Sonntag Morgen nochmals nutzen? Normales Grundfutter mit etwas Hanf, paar Maiskörner, aber eben auch Caster und Maden, welche mir Sorgen machen.
> Wegwerfen, kühl stellen und hoffen, oder einfrieren?


Hab ich auch schon gemacht ohne Probleme! 
Haben wir früher sogar manchmal bewusst gemacht für die Flussangelei im Hochsommer, direkt kleine Ballen geformt und die eingefroren. ....im angetauten Zustand dann in die Strömung gebracht. 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Andal  und @Waller Michel !
Aber Michel, schwimmen die noch gefroren Bälle nicht, eigentlich?

Noch was zum Thema Maden. Meine Meinung zwecks Färberei kennt Ihr. Trotzdem hätte ich gestern gern mal rote Maden getestet. Auf einer meiner engl Roach Seiten fing jemand die Tage wunderschöne Rotaugen und 2 prächtige Barsche damit.
Ich wußte gar nicht das die Angelei damit hierzulande gar verboten ist, Ihr? Fragte im Laden danach, ob und wo man die kaufen können, als ich nett darauf hingewiesen wurde. Frankreich, England, überall kein Problem. Hier sind Handel sowie Angelei verboten.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke @Andal  und @Waller Michel !
> Aber Michel, schwimmen die noch gefroren Bälle nicht, eigentlich?
> 
> Noch was zum Thema Maden. Meine Meinung zwecks Färberei kennt Ihr. Trotzdem hätte ich gestern gern mal rote Maden getestet. Auf einer meiner engl Roach Seiten fing jemand die Tage wunderschöne Rotaugen und 2 prächtige Barsche damit.
> Ich wußte gar nicht das die Angelei damit hierzulande gar verboten ist, Ihr? Fragte im Laden danach, ob und wo man die kaufen können, als ich nett darauf hingewiesen wurde. Frankreich, England, überall kein Problem. Hier sind Handel sowie Angelei verboten.


Das wird mit kleinen Flusskiesel vermischt das es nach unten sackt und besser liegen bleibt .
Mach ich aber bei Strömung häufig so auch im normalen Zustand! 
Sonst treibt das Futter zu schnell ab und die Form mach ich nicht richtig rund sondern eher wie eine Frikadelle /Bulette .

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nimm einfach ne rote Gummimade zu zwei echten Maden. Der kleine Farbtupfer kann sich so echte Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke @Andal  und @Waller Michel !
> Aber Michel, schwimmen die noch gefroren Bälle nicht, eigentlich?
> 
> Noch was zum Thema Maden. Meine Meinung zwecks Färberei kennt Ihr. Trotzdem hätte ich gestern gern mal rote Maden getestet. Auf einer meiner engl Roach Seiten fing jemand die Tage wunderschöne Rotaugen und 2 prächtige Barsche damit.
> Ich wußte gar nicht das die Angelei damit hierzulande gar verboten ist, Ihr? Fragte im Laden danach, ob und wo man die kaufen können, als ich nett darauf hingewiesen wurde. Frankreich, England, überall kein Problem. Hier sind Handel sowie Angelei verboten.


Das mit den gefärbten Maden ist ein Gerücht das sich hartnäckig hält!


----------



## rhinefisher

In wiefern ist das ein Gerücht?


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke @Andal  und @Waller Michel !
> Aber Michel, schwimmen die noch gefroren Bälle nicht, eigentlich?
> 
> Noch was zum Thema Maden. Meine Meinung zwecks Färberei kennt Ihr. Trotzdem hätte ich gestern gern mal rote Maden getestet. Auf einer meiner engl Roach Seiten fing jemand die Tage wunderschöne Rotaugen und 2 prächtige Barsche damit.
> Ich wußte gar nicht das die Angelei damit hierzulande gar verboten ist, Ihr? Fragte im Laden danach, ob und wo man die kaufen können, als ich nett darauf hingewiesen wurde. Frankreich, England, überall kein Problem. Hier sind Handel sowie Angelei verboten.


Das mit dem Kies, oder handfesten Steinen funktioniert bestens. Die Bälle gehen sofort dahin, wo sie sollen.

Und zu den roten Maden: Die kann man ganz leicht mit einem Fitzel roter Wolle am Hakenschaft kompensieren, gleich auf dem Knoten, oder halt in dem Bereich anbinden und dann 2-3 echte weisse Maden auf den Haken. Das ist dann in etwa vergleichbar mit dem "Rote Angel" aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> In wiefern ist das ein Gerücht?


Das war mal der Farbstoff früher der als Krebserregend befunden wurde und verboten wurde ,heute hat man andere Farbstoffe die Legal sind. 
Die Landesfischereigesetze viebieten in der Regel keine gefärbten Maden! 
Teilweise die Vereine und Verbände, da wurde das nie frei gegeben ! 
Bzw nie aktualisiert. 

LG


----------



## Andal

...oder mit Gummimade (hier: Enterprise Tackle) und einem echten Naturköder...


----------



## Hecht100+

Tja, war da nicht was mit der roten Farbe und dem Mundkrebs. Und ansonsten die roten Berkley-Forellenmaden, in drei oder vier Teile zerschnitten und dann mit auf den Haken.


----------



## rustaweli

Hängt Ihr die Gummimaden so dran, oder nehmt Ihr ölig gesalzene, bzw legt die ein? Ähnlich wie bei manchen Gummifischen.


----------



## Andal

Der Farbstoff im Substrat, in dem die jungen Maden laufen und fressen, ist längst ein anderer, als der, der damals im Verdacht stand, Krebs zu erregen. Nur was mal verboten ist, wird schwerlich wieder freigegeben. Noch dazu, wenn die Herstellung des Produktes Angelmade nicht hierzulande stattfindet, sondern anywhere in Südeuropa. Zudem ist es in Europa ja auch nicht zulässig, dass man Tiere mit künstlich gefärbtem Futter ernähren darf, was ja streng genommen hier stattfinden würde. Und das das 100% funktioniert, durfte ich an grell rotfleischigen Aalen an Stipperbrennpunkten in Irland selber feststellen.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hängt Ihr die Gummimaden so dran, oder nehmt Ihr ölig gesalzene, bzw legt die ein? Ähnlich wie bei manchen Gummifischen.


Einfach aus der Tüte an den Haken. Da muss man nichts verschlimmbessern. Teilweise fängt man mit Kunstmaden (Berkley The Gulp) nesser, als mit echten - auch bei gleicher Farbe.


----------



## Hecht100+

Manche sagen auch, ein roter Haken wirkt Wunder.


----------



## Andal

Man setzt eben einen optischen Akzent. Und wie soll ein Fisch anders testen, als mit dem Maul? Besonders in der Strömung, wo gilt, entweder frisst du es sofort, oder der Kollege tut es und dir bleibt der Schnabel sauber.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hängt Ihr die Gummimaden so dran, oder nehmt Ihr ölig gesalzene, bzw legt die ein? Ähnlich wie bei manchen Gummifischen.












						Maden Rot, Neu Farbige Maden frisch & lebend 35 g inkl. Dose   | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Maden Rot, Neu Farbige Maden frisch & lebend 35 g inkl. Dose  bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich in Irland, wo es ja Maden in allen möglichen Farben gibt, keinen signifikanten Fangunterschied zu weissen Maggoten feststellen konnte. Da bringt ein zusätzlicher Caster am Haken deutlich mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich in Irland, wo es ja Maden in allen möglichen Farben gibt, keinen signifikanten Fangunterschied zu weissen Maggoten feststellen konnte. Da bringt ein zusätzlicher Caster am Haken deutlich mehr.


Ich finde das auch! 
Es funktioniert jaaaa ,aber der Überrenner ist es nicht! 
Habe sehr viel in Frankreich geangelt und dort bekommt man die roten an jeder Ecke !
Der Unterschied ist verhalten ,man kann sich höchstens bei starkem Angeldruck etwas abgrenzen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch!
> Es funktioniert jaaaa ,aber der Überrenner ist es nicht!
> *Der Unterschied ist verhalten ,man kann sich höchstens bei starkem Angeldruck etwas abgrenzen.*


Wo dann alle sklavisch zu den roten greifen.


----------



## Ukel

Es gibt auch das schöne Mystic, besonders in roter Farbe, das mit um den Haken bzw. die Made(n) gewickelt wird. Durch die Farbe und auch den Geruch setzt es einen zusätzlichen Reiz, wobei es aber nicht überall wirkt, aber trotzdem in Stippers Utensilien nicht fehlen sollte.


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Hast Du es schon mal mit Mystic versucht? Oder male die Made einfach mit einem Lippenstift an oder ich würde es auch mal mit künstlichen Mückenlarven versuchen. 

Gruß Heinz

Ukel war schneller!


----------



## Ukel

Tricast schrieb:


> @rustaweli :  Oder male die Made einfach mit einem Lippenstift an
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> Ukel war schneller!


Schöner fetter Kussmund, ja das ist der Geheimtipp für Helostoma temminkii


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das wirst du bestimmt auch bald wieder selbst erleben!
> Dann ist es garantiert auch wärmer ! Länger hell haben wir ja mittlerweile schon. ....
> Wenn du so langsam wieder deine Kraft bekommst ,das Wetter passt, kannst du bestimmt auch mal anfangen 2 Stunden am Wasser zu sitzen?
> Ich drück dir jedenfalls weiterhin fest die Daumen!
> 
> LG Michael



Danke dir.....
Aber im Moment fällt alles noch schwer,und ich kann mich noch nicht so recht aufraffen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Für Konditoreien gibt es Lebensmittelfarben die auch gut färben und halten! 
Damit wird zB Tortenguss gefärbt! Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit wie der hieß ??? Komme nicht mehr drauf, jedenfalls in Fegro und Metro hatte ich den schon mal gesehen! 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Danke dir.....
> Aber im Moment fällt alles noch schwer,und ich kann mich noch nicht so recht aufraffen.


Das tut mir sehr leid! Wird aber besser werden, kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. ......vergiss nicht zu essen, das ist wichtig! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Ukel schrieb:


> Schöner fetter Kussmund, ja das ist der Geheimtipp für Helostoma temminkii



Mußte erstmal googeln aber keine schlechte Idee, die hat sogar etwas.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Für Konditoreien gibt es Lebensmittelfarben die auch gut färben und halten!
> Damit wird zB Tortenguss gefärbt! Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit wie der hieß ??? Komme nicht mehr drauf, jedenfalls in Fegro und Metro hatte ich den schon mal gesehen!
> 
> LG



Da fallen mir nur Wilton Gelfarben ein, aber die sind eher im Hobbybereich verbreitet und auch eher für Teige geeignet, eben alles, wo man sie einkneten kann. Da aber dann sehr farbintensiv und ergiebig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich darf gleich 100 Kilogramm Futtermehle bis in die zweite Etage schleppen. Auweia.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bist doch ein kräftiges Bürschchen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bist doch ein kräftiges Bürschchen.
> 
> Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich darf gleich 100 Kilogramm Futtermehle bis in die zweite Etage schleppen. Auweia.



Stell dir vor es wären 100 kg Toastbrot = 200 Packungen, da hättest du aber mehr zu rennen. Und so ein Monatsvorrat ist doch schnell nach oben gebracht, ein Zentner Mehl wiegt genau so viel wie ein Zentner Kohle, also zwei mal laufen.


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich darf gleich 100 Kilogramm Futtermehle bis in die zweite Etage schleppen. Auweia.


Gab es sowas nicht dazu?




__





						Förderband 5m 3-teilig Transportband Brennholz Gurtförderer conveyor belt : Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

Förderband 5m 3-teilig Transportband Brennholz Gurtförderer conveyor belt : Amazon.de: Baumarkt



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stell dir vor es wären 100 kg Toastbrot = 200 Packungen, da hättest du aber mehr zu rennen. Und so ein Monatsvorrat ist doch schnell nach oben gebracht, ein Zentner Mehl wiegt genau so viel wie ein Zentner Kohle, also zwei mal laufen.



Ich habs überstanden, muss nur kurz nochmal die Treppe runter, meine Lunge suchen.



Ukel schrieb:


> Gab es sowas nicht dazu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Förderband 5m 3-teilig Transportband Brennholz Gurtförderer conveyor belt : Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> 
> Förderband 5m 3-teilig Transportband Brennholz Gurtförderer conveyor belt : Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.de



Bei uns wird gerade ein Fahrstuhl gebaut, das Ding hätte also noch ganze andere Vorteil für die Übergangszeit.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habs überstanden, muss nur kurz nochmal die Treppe runter, meine Lunge suchen.


Alter Knabe, was ist denn los? So schlapp?   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Alter Knabe, was ist denn los? So schlapp?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich habe mir den Luxus erlaubt, einen Balkon am Bauchnabel zu installieren. Fatale Folgen.


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei uns wird gerade ein Fahrstuhl gebaut, das Ding hätte also noch ganze andere Vorteil für die Übergangszeit.


Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass der Fahrstuhl zur nächsten Futterlieferung fertig ist. Charmant wäre vielleicht auch ein Paternosteraufzug, hast gleich nen Bezug zum Angeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass der Fahrstuhl zur nächsten Futterlieferung fertig ist. Charmant wäre vielleicht auch ein Paternosteraufzug, hast gleich nen Bezug zum Angeln



Ich bin erstmal durch mit den Futtermehlen, durfte aber feststellen, das ich die doppelte Menge gleicher Mehle bestellt habe und die andere Hälfte nun fehlt. Jetzt darf ich demnächst nachordern. Super zumindest:

Das Honigkuchenmehl riecht durch den Sack kilometerweit. Das wird ein Fest, wenn ich noch das Angeln lerne!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal durch mit den Futtermehlen, durfte aber feststellen, das ich die doppelte Menge gleicher Mehle bestellt habe und die andere Hälfte nun fehlt. Jetzt darf ich demnächst nachordern. Super zumindest:
> 
> Das Honigkuchenmehl riecht durch den Sack kilometerweit. Das wird ein Fest, wenn ich noch das Angeln lerne!




Wo hast du bestellt?
Gute Preise bei Großgebinden?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt?
> Gute Preise bei Großgebinden?



Link per PN, yo.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das tut mir sehr leid! Wird aber besser werden, kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. ......vergiss nicht zu essen, das ist wichtig!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich hab  mich damals ein halbes Jahr nur von lacker Cola und steinharten Brezen ernährt. Kein kulinarisches Highlight - aber es blieb unten und ich kotzfrei.


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal durch mit den Futtermehlen, durfte aber feststellen, das ich die doppelte Menge gleicher Mehle bestellt habe und die andere Hälfte nun fehlt. Jetzt darf ich demnächst nachordern. Super zumindest:
> 
> Das Honigkuchenmehl riecht durch den Sack kilometerweit. Das wird ein Fest, wenn ich noch das Angeln lerne!


Ich wollte eigentlich auch wieder mehr selber mischen, weil ich dann weiß, was drin ist und das Futter individueller ist, hab aber meine Bestellung fürs Fertigfutter schon raus. Einzelmehle kommen dann manchmal zum Abrunden noch mit hinein. Auf der Messe werde ich noch mal bisschen schnuppern gehen, wer gute Einzelmehle anbietet, die Dreschers haben da manches zu bieten, aber auch TS hat ein paar gute


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich auch wieder mehr selber mischen, weil ich dann weiß, was drin ist und das Futter individueller ist, hab aber meine Bestellung fürs Fertigfutter schon raus. Einzelmehle kommen dann manchmal zum Abrunden noch mit hinein. Auf der Messe werde ich noch mal bisschen schnuppern gehen, wer gute Einzelmehle anbietet, die Dreschers haben da manches zu bieten, aber auch TS hat ein paar gute



Den Gustav schnorre ich irgendwann an, der soll mir 2 Silos voller Mehle auf den Hof stellen.

Das Selbstmischen ist für mich neben dem Ersparnis (ungefähr 60% weniger im Vergleich zu fertigen Produkten) einfach wie eine kleine Reise hinter den Horizont. Macht mir Spaß, das Verhalten der Mehle nach dem Anmischen zu testen. Mit ein bisschen Erfahrung gelingt dann auch eine rudimentäre Selektion von Fischarten auf dem Futterplatz durch Aktivität und Aromen bei Misch(fisch)beständen am Gewässer. Ich kann mich auch besser auf den jeweiligen Untergrund einstellen, wenn ich beispielsweise beim Feedern auf derbstem Schlamm die wirklich großen Brassen fangen will. Da muss der Mix superleicht sein, darf aber nicht aktiv arbeiten. Ergo: Verzicht auf Zwiebackmehle, dafür Copra Melasse und feinster leichter Eiswaffelbuiskit. Hach, die Liste und meine Leidenschaft für Futter würde hier Seiten sprengen.

Den nächsten Stepp beim Selbstmischen mache ich dieses Jahr mit Fischmehlen, Krillmehlen und Muschelmehlen. Die kommen auch noch ins Haus. Wird spannend!


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Den Gustav schnorre ich irgendwann an, der soll mir 2 Silos voller Mehle auf den Hof stellen.
> 
> Das Selbstmischen ist für mich neben dem Ersparnis (ungefähr 60% weniger im Vergleich zu fertigen Produkten) einfach wie eine kleine Reise hinter den Horizont. Macht mir Spaß, das Verhalten der Mehle nach dem Anmischen zu testen. Mit ein bisschen Erfahrung gelingt dann auch eine rudimentäre Selektion von Fischarten auf dem Futterplatz durch Aktivität und Aromen bei Misch(fisch)beständen am Gewässer. Ich kann mich auch besser auf den jeweiligen Untergrund einstellen, wenn ich beispielsweise beim Feedern auf derbstem Schlamm die wirklich großen Brassen fangen will. Da muss der Mix superleicht sein, darf aber nicht aktiv arbeiten. Ergo: Verzicht auf Zwiebackmehle, dafür Copra Melasse und feinster leichter Eiswaffelbuiskit. Hach, die Liste und meine Leidenschaft für Futter würde hier Seiten sprengen.
> 
> Den nächsten Stepp beim Selbstmischen mache ich dieses Jahr mit Fischmehlen, Krillmehlen und Muschelmehlen. Die kommen auch noch ins Haus. Wird spannend!


Gustav lässt doch bei Coppenrath&Wiese backen, frag doch dort direkt, ob beim Ausfegen nach dem Backen genug zusammenkommt...
Du hast recht, es macht Spaß und man lernt eine Menge, wenn man das Futter selber mixt. Copra Melasse hatte ich früher selber hergestellt, als es noch kaum verfügbar war, Kokosflocken gemahlen, in der Pfanne vorsichtig geröstet und irgendwie noch bisschen Zucker mit rein. Für Brassen ein Schmaus. 
Zwiebackmehle gibt es mit ziemlicher unterschiedlicher Klebekraft, ich hab es gern selber gemahlen aus dem von Brandt, klebt kaum und lässt das Futter schneller zerfallen.


----------



## Andal

Heute sind ja die Eigenschaften von einzelnen Mehlen und Futterzutaten kein Geheimnis mehr. Manches ist ja etwas bindig. Als ich da vor 30... 40 Jahren mit den ersten eigenen Mixen anfing, entstanden Gemengsel, die hätten der der Organisation Todt beim Festungsbau gut zu Gesicht gestanden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Zwiebackmehle gibt es mit ziemlicher unterschiedlicher Klebekraft, ich hab es gern selber gemahlen aus dem von Brandt, klebt kaum und lässt das Futter schneller zerfallen.



Kommt halt auf den verarbeiten Zwieback an. Ich hatte bisher 3 verschiedene Gebinde von unterschiedlichen Anbietern, alle leicht Aktiv, mittlere Bindung und gute Löslichkeit im Wasser. Brotmehl habe ich das erste Mal geordert, hat eine recht heftige Struktur, viele Sämereien (ist wohl Vollkorn verarbeitet worden). Gefällt mir nicht ganz so gut, da sind die Plötzen ja schon nach dem ersten Futterball satt.

Copra Melasse ist mein Favorit in vielen Futtermischungen. Diese muffigherbe Note der gerösteten Kokosnuss kombiniert mit der süßen Melasse ist ein Träumchen auf jede Art von Friedfisch. Passt auch perfekt wegen keinerlei Bindung zu Buiskuitmehlen, Paniermehlen oder anderen Bindern. Find ich Dufte. Ich muss das jetzt alles nur noch auf "Links" drehen für einen Method Mix im Zusammenspiel mit den Fischmehlen.

Ich bin auch an Tigernussmehl dran, für karpfenlastigere Gewässer. Das Zeug brachte mir schon gute Fänge auf Brassen und Satzkarpfen im fertigen MIX von HJG Drescher.


----------



## Tricast

Leider habe ich die alten Sensas Kataloge nicht mehr. Dort waren Seitenlang Einzelmehle aufgeführt mit ihren Eigenschaften wie Klebkraft und Verwendungszweck. Hätte man eigentlich aufheben müssen, aber wie das Leben so spielt irgendwann kommt es weg.

Gruß Heinz

?


----------



## Andal

Sehr aufschlussreich in Sachen Futter, Mehle und Einzelzutaten ist auch das Buch "Specimenhunting" von Jens Bursell.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Leider habe ich die alten Sensas Kataloge nicht mehr. Dort waren Seitenlang Einzelmehle aufgeführt mit ihren Eigenschaften wie Klebkraft und Verwendungszweck. Hätte man eigentlich aufheben müssen, aber wie das Leben so spielt irgendwann kommt es weg.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> ?



Wobei sich die Mehle bei den Herstellern auch mit den Rezepten der Produkte in der Lebensmittelindustrie verschieben. Schokobuiskit kann beispielsweise so dermaßen unterschiedlich sein, da erkennst dein Gesicht im Spiegel nicht mehr. Das ist auch der große Nachteil beim Selbstmischen: Du dich immer wieder anpassen und mit den Rezepten für das gleiche Ergebnis rotieren. Bei fertigen Mischungen der Hersteller wird auch das Umgesetzt, was auf der Tüte steht. Da muss ich mich immer wieder aufs neue bei meinen "Futtereimerwerken" herantasten.


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> Heute sind ja die Eigenschaften von einzelnen Mehlen und Futterzutaten kein Geheimnis mehr. Manches ist ja etwas bindig. Als ich da vor 30... 40 Jahren mit den ersten eigenen Mixen anfing, entstanden Gemengsel, die hätten der der Organisation Todt beim Festungsbau gut zu Gesicht gestanden.


Und obwohl bekannt, machens nur wenige selber. Kaum ein Angelladen, der noch nennenswert Einzelmehle anbietet.
Brata Paniermehl ist ja so ein Zementersatz, wenn man das zu reichlich nutzte, konnte man im Tidefluss bei ablaufenden Wasser das Futter im Anschluss wieder komplett einsammeln


----------



## Racklinger

selbstmischen habe ich aufgegeben, kein Platz zum Lagern und zu wenig Zeit zu mischen. 
Habe aber zum Glück jemand im Verein gefunden der selbst mischt und dass zu sehr annehmbaren Preisen. Werde ich ab März dann mal testen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Und obwohl bekannt, machens nur wenige selber. Kaum ein Angelladen, der noch nennenswert Einzelmehle anbietet.
> Brata Paniermehl ist ja so ein Zementersatz, wenn man das zu reichlich nutzte, konnte man im Tidefluss bei ablaufenden Wasser das Futter im Anschluss wieder komplett einsammeln



Ich bin mit dem Scheiss Zeug beim Angeln mit dem Stick stromab richtig aufs Maul geflogen. Ungefähr 60% im Rezept, schöne flache Bälle für die Strömungskante gebaut, viele lebende Köder und Saaten im Mix. Plan war simpel: Verzögerte Freigabe der Partikel über einen längeren Zeitraum für eine aktive Spur. Mit der Pose dann hinterher und die Rotaugen/Döbel einkassieren.

Meine Köder liegen bis heute noch an der gleichen Stelle in der Elbe. Das Zeug hat sich überhaupt nicht geöffnet, ich musste dann mit dem Winkelpicker für Bisse genau auf dem Futter angeln. Die Döbel waren bis zum Schlund mit Paniermehl/Maden zugenagelt. 2 Meter hinter diesem Spot kein Biss mehr. Nie wieder Paniermehl in hohen Dosen!


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wobei sich die Mehle bei den Herstellern auch mit den Rezepten der Produkte in der Lebensmittelindustrie verschieben. Schokobuiskit kann beispielsweise so dermaßen unterschiedlich sein, da erkennst dein Gesicht im Spiegel nicht mehr. Das ist auch der große Nachteil beim Selbstmischen: Du dich immer wieder anpassen und mit den Rezepten für das gleiche Ergebnis rotieren. Bei fertigen Mischungen der Hersteller wird auch das Umgesetzt, was auf der Tüte steht. Da muss ich mich immer wieder aufs neue bei meinen "Futtereimerwerken" herantasten.


Genau so, das Problem ist, immer gleichbleibende Qualität zu bekommen, das war u.a. der Grund für mich, mehr auf Fertigfutter zu setzen. Das muss man dann zwar auch erstmal kennenlernen, aber dann lässt es sich sehr gut verwenden.


----------



## Andal

... jetzt aber. So eine Paniermehlfüllung bleibt doch Jahre im Korb. Sehr preiswert!


----------



## Tricast

Ukel schrieb:


> Und obwohl bekannt, machens nur wenige selber. Kaum ein Angelladen, der noch nennenswert Einzelmehle anbietet.
> Brata Paniermehl ist ja so ein Zementersatz, wenn man das zu reichlich nutzte, konnte man im Tidefluss bei ablaufenden Wasser das Futter im Anschluss wieder komplett einsammeln



Brata ist doch ein endgeiles Zeug. Susanne hat mal Brata pur gefischt an der Elbe. Konnte man so mit der Hand abstechen und rweinwerfen, ging unter wie ein Stein.
Diese ganzen sehr bindigen Futtermehle sollte man getrennt anrühren mit viel Wasser (richtig fluten), stehen lassen  und dann mit trockenem Futter vermischen. Dann ist auch Brata ein top Paniermehl. Genau wie Maisölkuchen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich darf gleich 100 Kilogramm Futtermehle bis in die zweite Etage schleppen. Auweia.


Tut deiner Figur sicher sehr fein


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Scheiss Zeug beim Angeln mit dem Stick stromab richtig aufs Maul geflogen. Ungefähr 60% im Rezept, schöne flache Bälle für die Strömungskante gebaut, viele lebende Köder und Saaten im Mix. Plan war simpel: Verzögerte Freigabe der Partikel über einen längeren Zeitraum für eine aktive Spur. Mit der Pose dann hinterher und die Rotaugen/Döbel einkassieren.
> 
> Meine Köder liegen bis heute noch an der gleichen Stelle in der Elbe. Das Zeug hat sich überhaupt nicht geöffnet, ich musste dann mit dem Winkelpicker für Bisse genau auf dem Futter angeln. Die Döbel waren bis zum Schlund mit Paniermehl/Maden zugenagelt. 2 Meter hinter diesem Spot kein Biss mehr. Nie wieder Paniermehl in hohen Dosen!


Immerhin konnten die Döbel noch ein paar Krumen davon abbeißen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Genau so, das Problem ist, immer gleichbleibende Qualität zu bekommen, das war u.a. der Grund für mich, mehr auf Fertigfutter zu setzen. Das muss man dann zwar auch erstmal kennenlernen, aber dann lässt es sich sehr gut verwenden.



Der Preis.   

Ich komme auf mindestens 100 Tage im Jahr am Wasser, ausschließlich Friedfischangeln. Mein Verbrauch an fertigem Futter würde jeden Rahmen sprengen, gerade bei Ansitzen mit der Pose an der Elbe. Da gehen 8 Liter über den Jordan, wäre bei gekauftem Futter direkt vom Händler viel, viel zu intensiv. ( darum gehe ich auch viel lieber Feedern, Verbrauch an Mehlen bei gleichem Ergebnis wesentlich geringer)

Wobei der Zugriff auf Einzelmehle in Gebinden sich bereits umständlich gestaltet. Gibt nur noch sehr wenige Anbieter. Die Tüten mit einem Kilogramm oder zwei Kilogramm sind am Markt, preislich aber wieder auf fertigem Futternievau. Daran merkt man auch, wie wenig das Friedfischangeln momentan in Deutschland seine Nachfrage erlebt.



Ukel schrieb:


> Immerhin konnten die Döbel noch ein paar Krumen davon abbeißen



Der Döbel ist meiner Erfahrung nach sowieso der einzige Fisch, der wirklich alles am Futterplatz frisst. Ich habe selten Brassen, Schleien, Rotaugen, Rotfedern etc. mit vollem Schlund an Futter und Ködern gesehen. Beim Döbel ist das fast immer so. Der separiert am Futterplatz nicht, der macht das Maul einfach auf und lets go.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Tut deiner Figur sicher sehr fein



Geld will richtig investiert werden. Alle sprechen von Immobilien, ich bin diesem Ratschlag gefolgt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, Paniermehl ist schon ein Teufelszeug! Hatte mal die tolle Idee, nach dem Durchdrehen einiger Fischfilets meinen Fleischwolf zum raustransportieren der Reste mit Paniermehl zu beschicken, das ohnehin in die Masse sollte... es hat mit die Aluschnecke zerrissen.


----------



## Ukel

[QUOTE="Fantastic Fishing, post: 5014497, member: 62551"
Der Döbel ist meiner Erfahrung nach sowieso der einzige Fisch, der wirklich alles am Futterplatz frisst. Ich habe selten Brassen, Schleien, Rotaugen, Rotfedern etc. mit vollem Schlund an Futter und Ködern gesehen. Beim Döbel ist das fast immer so. Der separiert am Futterplatz nicht, der macht das Maul einfach auf und lets go.
[/QUOTE]
Der Aland ist auch so verfressen, da kann man Futter und Köder durch auf den Kopfstellen wiedergewinnen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

> Der Aland ist auch so verfressen, da kann man Futter und Köder durch auf den Kopfstellen wiedergewinnen



Stimmt, der Lausbub kennt auch keine Zurückhaltung. Döbel und Alande sind quasi Brüder im Geiste.


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Lausbub kennt auch keine Zurückhaltung. Döbel und Alande sind quasi Brüder im Geiste.


Ist halt sehr döbellastig hier, da wird schon mal der eine oder andere übersehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Ist halt sehr döbellastig hier, da wird schon mal der eine oder andere übersehen



Ich konnte die letzten beiden Jahre einen dramatischen Anstieg an Döbeln und Alanden an der Elbe beobachten. Bei Hochwasser wurde sogar ein Kiesloch quasi überrant, wo nach 2 Jahren jetzt beim Hegeangeln mit entsprechender Taktik bis zu 10 Kilogramm kleiner Döbel/Alande in 4 Stunden drin sind. Einfach "On the Drop" mit der Pose oder Korb, etwas aktives Futter und Maden. Springen dir quasi in den Kescher.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich konnte die letzten beiden Jahre einen dramatischen Anstieg an Döbeln und Alanden an der Elbe beobachten. Bei Hochwasser wurde sogar ein Kiesloch quasi überrant, wo nach 2 Jahren jetzt beim Hegeangeln mit entsprechender Taktik bis zu 10 Kilogramm kleiner Döbel/Alande in 4 Stunden drin sind. Einfach "On the Drop" mit der Pose oder Korb, etwas aktives Futter und Maden. Springen dir quasi in den Kescher.



Bei Wittenberge in der Elbe auch! Sowohl gegenüber vom Hafen als auch Stromaufwärts an den Wiesen. ....zahlreiche Stellen mit Döbeln aber auch Alande und selbstverständlich Brassen .
Andere Arten sind für meinen Geschmack dafür zumindest einmal verdrängt worden. 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei Wittenberge in der Elbe auch! Sowohl gegenüber vom Hafen als auch Stromaufwärts an den Wiesen. ....zahlreiche Stellen mit Döbeln aber auch Alande und selbstverständlich Brassen .
> Andere Arten sind für meinen Geschmack dafür zumindest einmal verdrängt worden.
> 
> LG Michael



"zahlreich Brasse"

Die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei an der Elbe, die Ergebnisse der Hegeangeln sprechen eine klare Sprache: Die gefangenen Brassen haben sich in den letzten 10 Jahren um 90% reduziert. Es gab Tage, da konnten 20 Angler eine Tonne bei Veranstaltungen an der Elbe zum Wiegen bringen. Heute sind es keine 100 Kilogramm. Der zitierte Brassenreichtum verschiebt sich massiv zugunsten anderer Fischarten. Ich bin gespannt, wann die ersten Barben an meinem Abschnitt sich etablieren und ein gezieltes Angeln zulassen. Darauf läuft es nämlich gefühlt gerade hinaus.


----------



## Ukel

Mal was ganz anderes....ich gehe jetzt angeln, die Leine hat zwar noch Hochwasser, aber 1-2 Stellen lassen sich beangeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes....ich gehe jetzt angeln, die Leine hat zwar noch Hochwasser, aber 1-2 Stellen lassen sich beangeln



Knatter was raus, auch wenn die Verhältnisse in Westdeutschland schwierig sind! (der musste jetzt sein)


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes....ich gehe jetzt angeln, die Leine hat zwar noch Hochwasser, aber 1-2 Stellen lassen sich beangeln


Dann wünsche ich dir Petri und zieh ne warme Jacke an ! Der Wind ist eiskalt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Knatter was raus, auch wenn die Verhältnisse in Westdeutschland schwierig sind! (der musste jetzt sein)


Geht schon, man schlägt sich so durch


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir Petri und zieh ne warme Jacke an ! Der Wind ist eiskalt!
> 
> LG Michael


Sitzte bei fast Windstille und 10 grad hier rum, ist auszuhalten


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> "zahlreich Brasse"
> 
> Die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei an der Elbe, die Ergebnisse der Hegeangeln sprechen eine klare Sprache: Die gefangenen Brassen haben sich in den letzten 10 Jahren um 90% reduziert. Es gab Tage, da konnten 20 Angler eine Tonne bei Veranstaltungen an der Elbe zum Wiegen bringen. Heute sind es keine 100 Kilogramm. Der zitierte Brassenreichtum verschiebt sich massiv zugunsten anderer Fischarten. Ich bin gespannt, wann die ersten Barben an meinem Abschnitt sich etablieren und ein gezieltes Angeln zulassen. Darauf läuft es nämlich gefühlt gerade hinaus.


Also bis letzten Herbst war es jedenfalls bei Wittenberge mit Brassen okay!
Das ist aber nur mein subjektives Empfinden ,bin ja nicht so oft da seid ich dort nicht mehr wohne ! Muss dir allerdings recht geben, die großen Brocken waren nicht dabei!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Sitzte bei fast Windstille und 10 grad hier rum, ist auszuhalten


Hier sind es 7 Grad aber der Wind ist wirklich eklig! !!!


----------



## Ukel

Bittschön, für die daheimgebliebenen....62 cm


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Bittschön, für die daheimgebliebenen....62 cm


Wie Was Wo ?
Sooo schnell!  Dickes Petri ! Sehr schöner Fisch ! Wirklich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Der erste Biss kam schon beim Ablegen der Rute, war aber zu.kurz. Musste dann ganze 15 min warten.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Bittschön, für die daheimgebliebenen....62 cm



Scheiss ma aufn Osten, ik wohn bald bei dir. Dicket Petri, heftijer Ochse!


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Bittschön, für die daheimgebliebenen....62 cm



Was für ein Brocken, herzliches Petri!


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scheiss ma aufn Osten, ik wohn bald bei dir. Dicket Petri, heftijer Ochse!


Dann suche Dir am besten schon mal einen Verein  zwinker 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scheiss ma aufn Osten, ik wohn bald bei dir. Dicket Petri, heftijer Ochse!


Ja dann mach ma nüber, bring aber deine Breesen mit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann suche Dir am besten schon mal einen Verein  zwinker
> 
> LG Michael



Pfffff. Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, das ich meine Schleien für so einen hässlichen Fisch verlassen würde?  



Ukel schrieb:


> Ja dann mach ma nüber, bring aber deine Breesen mit



Habt ihr überhaupt keine Brassen in euren Gewässern oder nur in niedlicher Anzahl, das klingt ja furchtbar!


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes PETRI an den Ukel!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Teil besteht wohl aus 100 Prozent Kunststoff und ich fand einfach die Übersetzung so toll, Wallerrolle.


So ein Dingens hab ich mal als Eisangelrolle und mit Ziel Anfängerspielzeug gekauft, immerhin in schwarz.


----------



## rustaweli

Wahnsinn, Petri @Ukel !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, Petri, Ukel, was ein schöner Döbel.


----------



## Skott

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Heute ist so ein Tag da kommt alles zusammen an, Olympic-Rolle, Splitcanerute und Multirolle für die Bolo. Die Multi habe ich direkt in China bestellt (erstes Mal) Eine Grossfisch Meeresrolle Waller Rolle. Ich habe sie sofort an die alte Bolo geschraubt, sieht gut aus und wirkt recht zierlich. Sie hat keinen Freilauf, man kann sie einfach nur als Schnurdepot verwenden. Vom Preis, unschlagbar günstig. Sie wiegt mit Schnur keine 100 gramm und ich werde sie einfach zum Stippen nehmen direkt unter der Spitze. Ach ja, der Preis,  keine 5 Euro all inclusive, auch die Schnur.
> Anhang anzeigen 338954
> Anhang anzeigen 338955
> 
> 
> Das Teil besteht wohl aus 100 Prozent Kunststoff und ich fand einfach die Übersetzung so toll, Wallerrolle.
> Dickes Petri noch an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.


Wenn da wirklich mal ein Waller oder anderer Großfisch dran hängt, werden dir die Gehäuseteile vermutlich um die Ohren fliegen...
Das 1. Foto ist sehr unscharf, kann es sein, dass dort jetzt schon die Schnur auf der rechten Seite Anlagen zur Perückenbildung zeigt...?


----------



## Waller Michel

Skott schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich mal ein Waller oder anderer Großfisch dran hängt, werden dir die Gehäuseteile vermutlich um die Ohren fliegen...
> Das 1. Foto ist sehr unscharf, kann es sein, dass dort jetzt schon die Schnur auf der rechten Seite Anlagen zur Perückenbildung zeigt...?


Wie @Andal schon geschrieben hat, rein als Schnurhalter an der Bolo wird es das Ding tun. .....
Für 5 Euro kann man mehr auch nicht erwarten denke ich, dafür bekommt man kaum eine brauchbare Schnur ,aber das hat @Hecht100+  glaube ich auch erkannt?  An der Bolo muss das Ding halt auch nicht viel leisten! 
Wenn da wirklich ein kapitaler Waller dran ziehen würde, würde die Bremse zuerst keine Wirkung zeigen, danach wäre die Schnur koplett abgezogen und es würde sich mit einem lauten Knall verabschieden und bis China zurück fliegen 
Zum Eisangeln werden die bei Ebay auch angeboten, glaube da bekommt man auch 5 Euro wenn man eine nimmt 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> würde die Bremse zuerst keine Wirkung zeigen



Welche Bremse, so einen Luxus für unter 5 Euro, wir sind doch nicht im Schlaraffenland oder bei Wünsch Dir Was


----------



## Hecht100+

Skott schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich mal ein Waller oder anderer Großfisch dran hängt, werden dir die Gehäuseteile vermutlich um die Ohren fliegen...
> Das 1. Foto ist sehr unscharf, kann es sein, dass dort jetzt schon die Schnur auf der rechten Seite Anlagen zur Perückenbildung zeigt...?


Ne, Perückenbildung nicht, aber einseitig aufgespult. Und die fliegt auch noch runter, viel zu dick.


----------



## Minimax

Ukel schrieb:


> Bittschön, für die daheimgebliebenen....62 cm



Was für ein Prachtbursche, herzliches Petri!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Welche Bremse, so einen Luxus für unter 5 Euro, wir sind doch nicht im Schlaraffenland oder bei Wünsch Dir Was


Ich könnte jetzt unken, ich weiß schon was du demnächst damit tun wird ... aber leg erstmal damit 'ne Runde los!


----------



## tob_wilson

Gebrauchter Tag heute .. bis 14 Uhr war starker Wind angesagt und es war unmöglich zu fischen... ab dann noch mit Maden im Fluss es bissen 3 Rotaugen und ein Rapfen mit 34 cm, von Barben und brachsen keine Spur...


----------



## Ukel

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Petris, war immerhin mein PB-Döbel. Obwohl er nicht viel Rabatz gemacht hat, war die Stelle anschließend tot, nur ein vorsichtiger Biss viel später noch, aber ohne Fisch. Nun regnets hier und ich hab eingepackt.
Hatte heute das Sandwich gut und günstig als Flocke, das hält aber deutlich schlechter als das von RWE


----------



## Andal

Ukel schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Petris, war immerhin mein PB-Döbel. Obwohl er nicht viel Rabatz gemacht hat, war die Stelle anschließend tot, nur ein vorsichtiger Biss viel später noch, aber ohne Fisch. Nun regnets hier und ich hab eingepackt.
> Hatte heute das Sandwich gut und günstig als Flocke, das hält aber deutlich schlechter als das von RWE


Der Sandwich Toast von Rewe kommt auch dem englischen Family Bread am nächsten. Das Zeug von Aldi taugt nur zum Füttern - viel zu trocken!


----------



## Waller Michel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Gebrauchter Tag heute .. bis 14 Uhr war starker Wind angesagt und es war unmöglich zu fischen... ab dann noch mit Maden im Fluss es bissen 3 Rotaugen und ein Rapfen mit 34 cm, von Barben und brachsen keine Spur...


Das ist doch gut!  Dir auch ein herzliches Petri ! Mit der Barbe wird schon noch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Der Rapfen sieht farblich fast so aus, als hätte er schon eine Weile an der Oberfläche getrieben.  Petri zu diesem Untoten und zu den Rotaugen, @tob_wilson


----------



## phirania

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich darf gleich 100 Kilogramm Futtermehle bis in die zweite Etage schleppen. Auweia.



Viel Spass..
Gutes Mucki Training.


----------



## Jason

D


phirania schrieb:


> Viel Spass..
> Gutes Mucki Training.


Die Arbeit ist schon vollbracht. Er muss nur noch seine Lunge suchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@tob_wilson , @Ukel 
Petri Heil euch beiden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Bittschön, für die daheimgebliebenen....62 cm



Dickes Petri zm Döbel 
62 cm ist schon amtlich....


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habt ihr überhaupt keine Brassen in euren Gewässern oder nur in niedlicher Anzahl, das klingt ja furchtbar!


Du weißt doch, der Wessi ist nicht so verwöhnt wie der Ossi, was die Menge an Brassen angeht 
Allerdings gab es bei uns die letzten zwei Jahre Brassen von 2x 16 Pfund (aus verschiedenen Gewässern) und einmal 14 Pfund, natürlich von Karpfenanglern gefangen. Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir mal die 70+ vorgenommen, das fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Bittschön, für die daheimgebliebenen....62 cm


Dickes Petri zum Döbel .Sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## phirania

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Gebrauchter Tag heute .. bis 14 Uhr war starker Wind angesagt und es war unmöglich zu fischen... ab dann noch mit Maden im Fluss es bissen 3 Rotaugen und ein Rapfen mit 34 cm, von Barben und brachsen keine Spur...



Ach dir ein dickes Petri...


----------



## Hering 58

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Gebrauchter Tag heute .. bis 14 Uhr war starker Wind angesagt und es war unmöglich zu fischen... ab dann noch mit Maden im Fluss es bissen 3 Rotaugen und ein Rapfen mit 34 cm, von Barben und brachsen keine Spur...


Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Ukel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Gebrauchter Tag heute .. bis 14 Uhr war starker Wind angesagt und es war unmöglich zu fischen... ab dann noch mit Maden im Fluss es bissen 3 Rotaugen und ein Rapfen mit 34 cm, von Barben und brachsen keine Spur...


Dir auch ein Petri, immerhin kein Schneider


----------



## Slappy

Ukel schrieb:


> Bittschön, für die daheimgebliebenen....62 cm


Petri zum Brocken


----------



## Slappy

tob_wilson schrieb:


> 3 Rotaugen und ein Rapfen mit 34 cm


Petri auch dir


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @tob_wilson !


----------



## tob_wilson

Danke euch er war nur 30 Sekunden aus dem Wasser aber leider geschädigt vom Kormoran... 
aber so ein 62er Döbl ist schon was anderes, der geht bei unser eher selten an den Haken..


----------



## Waller Michel

_So ,habe mir jetzt natürlich doch mal Unterwasserkameras angesehen 
Nach meiner Einschätzung muss man um was brauchbares zu bekommen, gerade was das Objektiv betrifft doch schon einige hundert Euro in die Hand nehmen! 
Es werden zwar reichlich budget Geräte im Netz angeboten allerdings denke ich das wäre Geld ins Wasser geworfen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! 
Dshalb habe ich von der Idee wieder Abstand genommen  .
Wäre in meinen Händen wohl eher ein Spielzeug das ich am Anfang paar mal benutzen würde und dann würde es wahrscheinlich sein Dasein in einem Schrank fristen!  Dafür ist mir jedenfalls im Moment das Geld zuviel 

LG Michael _


----------



## geomas

@Ukel - wat n Brummer! Herzliches Petri heil zu Deinem PB!

@tob_wilson - Petri heil zu dem blassen Rapfen und den drei Plötz!


----------



## Tobias85

Mein aktuelles Smartphone ist wasserdicht und macht ganz gute Aufnahmen. Jetzt wäre mir das noch zu riskant, aber sobald ich mal ein neues brauche, kann man das jetzige ja ggf. mal auf Tauchstation schicken.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Smartphone ist wasserdicht und macht ganz gute Aufnahmen. Jetzt wäre mir das noch zu riskant, aber sobald ich mal ein neues brauche, kann man das jetzige ja ggf. mal auf Tauchstation schicken.


Ob das so funktioniert gerade wenn es unter Wasser etwas dunkler ist  ?????
Aber gut, da fehlen mir doch etwas die Kenntnisse von Handys !
Wäre ja gut! 


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Meine heutige Landpartie war angeltechnisch mäßig erfolgreich, aber ich hab neue Stellen angetestet und insgesamt den Ausflug sehr genossen (ist schon sehr schön hier in Meck-Pom).

Der Oberlauf der Warnow ist ganz anderer Natur als der eher träge Fluß nebenan. 
Heute war der Pegel höher als ich es von dieser Stelle kannte und die Fließgeschwindigkeit war nicht ohne.






Ich hatte 2 kurze Ruten und eine 11ft-Feeder mit. Habe zunächst nur die bewährte Darent Valley 8ft benutzt, leichte Link Ledger Montage.
Als Köder diente zunächst ne Brotflocke am stattlichen 6er Haken (ich wollte dem Prof nacheifern). 
Aber das Brot - in diesem Fall frisches Weizenbrot - brachte keine Bisse an den von mir angetesteten Swims.





An den meisten Stellen war die Strömung zu scharf - hatte laufend Kraut und Zweige in der Schnur.
Vor dem Baumstamm habe ich es dann auch mit Mais probiert - nix.





Wunderschönes Mecklenburg, mal sehen, wie sich diese Stellen im Frühjahr präsentieren.

Also an diesem Flußabschnitt ging nix.
(hatte ganz kurzzeitig abseiteige Gedanken in Richtung Mini-Spinner, aber sowas führe ich ja nicht mit)


Habe dann zusammengepackt und wollte zu „meiner Döbelstelle”, hab dann aber auf dem Weg 2x gestoppt und mir einen Eindruck von einem Warnow-Zufluß gemacht:





Viele Stellen waren stark zugewachsen - im Sommer sicher ein echter Dschungel.

Geangelt und tatsächlich auch gefangen habe ich dann an „meiner Stelle”. Und es bleibt dabei: 2020 bleibt das Jahr der Plötze.
Es ließ sich kein Döbel blicken, ne gute Handvoll Plötz zwischen knapp 20 und reichlich 25cm zeigten Interesse am Bio-Mais aus dem Glas (heute ohne zusätzliches Aroma).

Der teilweise sehr böige Wind war kein Problem, die starke Strömung hat mir mehr zu schaffen gemacht.
Und noch ne Lehre des heutigen Angeltages: ich muß das mitgeführte Gerät reduzieren. 
Im Prinzip sollte ne kleine Box oder ein kleines Etui für alle benötigten Kleinteile reichen.
Ich werd mal drauf herumdenken.

Allen Ükels und Mitlesern ein erholsames Wochenende!


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> _So ,habe mir jetzt natürlich doch mal Unterwasserkameras angesehen
> Nach meiner Einschätzung muss man um was brauchbares zu bekommen, gerade was das Objektiv betrifft doch schon einige hundert Euro in die Hand nehmen!
> Es werden zwar reichlich budget Geräte im Netz angeboten allerdings denke ich das wäre Geld ins Wasser geworfen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!
> Dshalb habe ich von der Idee wieder Abstand genommen  .
> Wäre in meinen Händen wohl eher ein Spielzeug das ich am Anfang paar mal benutzen würde und dann würde es wahrscheinlich sein Dasein in einem Schrank fristen!  Dafür ist mir jedenfalls im Moment das Geld zuviel
> 
> LG Michael _



Billig (GoPro-Nachbauten) geht auch, weiß ich aus dem Familien- und Freundeskreis (Schnorchler).
Natürlich sinkt die Qualität mit zunehmender Wassertiefe rapide (gilt für alle UW-Kameras ohne zusätzliches Licht/Blitzlicht).




Hat Water Wolf die „Hufe hochgerissen”? Von denen ist schon ne Weile nix mehr zu lesen, so eine schnelle und oberflächliche Suche.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Billig (GoPro-Nachbauten) geht auch, weiß ich aus dem Familien- und Freundeskreis (Schnorchler).
> Natürlich sinkt die Qualität mit zunehmender Wassertiefe rapide (gilt für alle UW-Kameras ohne zusätzliches Licht/Blitzlicht).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat Water Wolf die „Hufe hochgerissen”? Von denen ist schon ne Weile nix mehr zu lesen, so eine schnelle und oberflächliche Suche.


Danke für die Info! 
Ich weiß du hast viel Ahnung von Fotografie und Kameras. 
Wenn ich mir eine kaufe komme ich auf jeden Fall vorher auf dich zu und lass mich von dir beraten! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Meine heutige Landpartie war angeltechnisch mäßig erfolgreich, aber ich hab neue Stellen angetestet und insgesamt den Ausflug sehr genossen (ist schon sehr schön hier in Meck-Pom).
> 
> Der Oberlauf der Warnow ist ganz anderer Natur als der eher träge Fluß nebenan.
> Heute war der Pegel höher als ich es von dieser Stelle kannte und die Fließgeschwindigkeit war nicht ohne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hatte 2 kurze Ruten und eine 11ft-Feeder mit. Habe zunächst nur die bewährte Darent Valley 8ft benutzt, leichte Link Ledger Montage.
> Als Köder diente zunächst ne Brotflocke am stattlichen 6er Haken (ich wollte dem Prof nacheifern).
> Aber das Brot - in diesem Fall frisches Weizenbrot - brachte keine Bisse an den von mir angetesteten Swims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An den meisten Stellen war die Strömung zu scharf - hatte laufend Kraut und Zweige in der Schnur.
> Vor dem Baumstamm habe ich es dann auch mit Mais probiert - nix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderschönes Mecklenburg, mal sehen, wie sich diese Stellen im Frühjahr präsentieren.
> 
> Also an diesem Flußabschnitt ging nix.
> (hatte ganz kurzzeitig abseiteige Gedanken in Richtung Mini-Spinner, aber sowas führe ich ja nicht mit)
> 
> 
> Habe dann zusammengepackt und wollte zu „meiner Döbelstelle”, hab dann aber auf dem Weg 2x gestoppt und mir einen Eindruck von einem Warnow-Zufluß gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Stellen waren stark zugewachsen - im Sommer sicher ein echter Dschungel.
> 
> Geangelt und tatsächlich auch gefangen habe ich dann an „meiner Stelle”. Und es bleibt dabei: 2020 bleibt das Jahr der Plötze.
> Es ließ sich kein Döbel blicken, ne gute Handvoll Plötz zwischen knapp 20 und reichlich 25cm zeigten Interesse am Bio-Mais aus dem Glas (heute ohne zusätzliches Aroma).
> 
> Der teilweise sehr böige Wind war kein Problem, die starke Strömung hat mir mehr zu schaffen gemacht.
> Und noch ne Lehre des heutigen Angeltages: ich muß das mitgeführte Gerät reduzieren.
> Im Prinzip sollte ne kleine Box oder ein kleines Etui für alle benötigten Kleinteile reichen.
> Ich werd mal drauf herumdenken.
> 
> Allen Ükels und Mitlesern ein erholsames Wochenende!


Tolle Fotos,  tolles Gewässer! 

Wünsche dir auch ein schönes Wochenende und Petri falls du am Wasser bist. 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Petri,schöne Bilder und ein tolles Gewässer hast du.Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Jason

@geomas Schöne Vorstellung vom Oberlauf der Warnow. Ist ne tolle Gegend, die du uns da zeigst. Und du hast natürlich Recht. An den tristen Tagen sind viele Stellen gut zu beangeln. Aber wenn das Grünzeug ausschlägt kann es eng werden. Was bleibt noch zu sagen, Petri Heil zu deinem Plötzen. Aber ich denke mal, du wirst den Döbeln auch bald auf die Schliche kommen. Und wer einmal Blut leckt...…, du weißt schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Versuche mit Curry-Tulip habe ich heute nicht gestartet, das nächste Mal kommen die gelben Würfel sicher wieder zum Einsatz und evtl. auch mal ein schöner strammer Tauwurm.
Ach ja - an „meiner Döbelstelle” gab es am Rande der Strömung und in ihr selbst nur Stöcke, Zweige, Äste (hatte noch nie so viel Holz). 
Die Plötz kamen dann alle aus einem etwas langsamer fließenden Breich ein paar Meter weiter.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Versuche mit Curry-Tulip habe ich heute nicht gestartet, das nächste Mal kommen die gelben Würfel sicher wieder zum Einsatz und evtl. auch mal ein schöner strammer Tauwurm.
> Ach ja - an „meiner Döbelstelle” gab es am Rande der Strömung und in ihr selbst nur Stöcke, Zweige, Äste (hatte noch nie so viel Holz).
> Die Plötz kamen dann alle aus einem etwas langsamer fließenden Breich ein paar Meter weiter.


Das Angeln mit Tauwurm finde ich persönlich auch sehr interessant, weil so viele verschiedene Fischarten möglich sind, man kann eigentlich nie wissen was passiert 

LG Michael


----------



## gründler

Weiß nicht ob es Inter. aber so fördert man auf der Insel die Jugend,kann sich De. ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden.
Teil 1 gab es vor drei tagen.

Hier teil 2






lg


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für Bericht und Bilder @geomas !
Ein wirklich wunderschönes Gewässer, ernsthaft. Aber vor allem Petri zu den Rotaugen!


----------



## Mescalero

Stimmt, McP ist eine schöne Gegend mit vielen tollen Ecken. Nicht nur aus anglerischer Sicht.
Jetzt weiß ich endlich auch, woher die Werft ihren Namen hat, ich hätte eher auf einen Widerstandskämpfer getippt als auf ein Flüsschen.
Danke für Bild und Bericht!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein dickes Plötzen-Petri, @geomas! Die Warnow  acht einen sehr schönen Eindruck. Ich war mal nördlich von Güstrow zum picknicken an der oberen Warnow, dort sah es ähnlich aus. Danke für den klasse illustrierten Bericht.

Kurz zur UW-Kamera-Debatte: mit der waterwolf habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Nachdem die erste durch eine pennälerhafte Bildqualität und eine grottige Verarbeitung unangenehme Erinnerungen hinterlassen hatte, kaufte ich mir dann die 1.1. Auch die war ein Fehlkauf. Jetzt Filme ich mit der Sony fdr3000 und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich fixiere sie a  einem bankstick. Lediglich die Akkukapazität ist etwas knapp bemessen.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt, McP ist eine schöne Gegend mit vielen tollen Ecken. Nicht nur aus anglerischer Sicht.
> Jetzt weiß ich endlich auch, woher die Werft ihren Namen hat, ich hätte eher auf einen Widerstandskämpfer getippt als auf ein Flüsschen.
> Danke für Bild und Bericht!


Danke!
Es war eher die Rostocker Neptunwerft, die nach einem Widerstandskämpfer benannt wurde.
Blödsinn, Pardon.

Die Wismarer Mathias-Thesen-Werft ist es.

Beste Grüße aus Rostock!


PS: Danke, @Wuemmehunter - sehr interessante Infos zu den UW-Kameras. Hab einige wirklich gute Aufnahmen mit Water Wolf Kameras gesehen, mich nur gewundert, warum man von denen nix frisches mehr liest. Danke!


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein Plötzen-Petri, Georg!

Wo im Fluss hattest du die Brotflocke denn angeboten? Grade die strömungsarmen Spots hinter gefluteten Bäumen und Büschen sollen ja jetzt im Winter die Döbelbringer sein, oder langsam fließende Strecken ohne Turbulenzen.


----------



## Tobias85

Gestern Abend hab ich mir nochmal ne Portion Käseteig geknetet. Jetzt riechen meine Hände immernoch ein wenig danach (kommt besonders gut, wenn man versucht zu schlafen), dafür kanns direkt wieder auf Döbel gehen, wenn ich wieder fit bin.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich mir nochmal ne Portion Käseteig geknetet. Jetzt riechen meine Hände immernoch ein wenig danach (kommt besonders gut, wenn man versucht zu schlafen), dafür kanns direkt wieder auf Döbel gehen, wenn ich wieder fit bin.


Dann wünsche ich dir jetzt schon mal Petri für deinen nächsten Ansitz !
Hats dich gesundheitlich erwischt? 
Wenn ja wünsche ich dir gute Besserung !

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Und noch ne Lehre des heutigen Angeltages: ich muß das mitgeführte Gerät reduzieren.
> Im Prinzip sollte ne kleine Box oder ein kleines Etui für alle benötigten Kleinteile reichen.
> Ich werd mal drauf herumdenken.



Das, lieber geomas, mag vielleicht beim Spinnen oder der Döbelpirsch gehen, aber NIEMALS, ja niemals aber  bei der höchsten Kunst der Angelschule! Dem erfolgreichen Nachstellen kapitaler, wundervoller Rotaugen. 2-3 Ruten(oder mehr), verschiedene Rollen u Schnüre, verschiedenste Posen, Körbchen, Links u Nubsies, verschiedenes Futter um auf alles Gegebenheiten reagieren zu können.  
Ich starte heute schon meine erneute Rotaugensuche. Die Kerlchen machen mich die Tage völlig konfus, schlafe ein und wache auf mit kreisenden Gedanken an meine Freunde. Übermotiviert arbeite ich schon wieder alle Artikel durch, wenn auch zum wiederholten Male. Ich liebe es einfach, Rotaugenpirsch mit allem drumherum.
Hier mal ein Artikel, wenn Euch aber natürlich allen bekannt. Aber wer noch Motivation für heute oder morgen sucht... und weil es halt immer wieder schön ist, egal wie alt und wie oft gelesen.








						Angeln auf Rotaugen - KOSMOS Verlag
					

Rotaugen angeln wird allgemein unterschätzt. Erfahrt hier, warum es so viel Spaß macht und mit welcher Ausrüstung ihr den größten Erfolg habt. Jetzt lesen!




					www.kosmos.de


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Meine heutige Landpartie war angeltechnisch mäßig erfolgreich, aber ich hab neue Stellen angetestet und insgesamt den Ausflug sehr genossen (ist schon sehr schön hier in Meck-Pom).
> 
> Der Oberlauf der Warnow ist ganz anderer Natur als der eher träge Fluß nebenan.
> Heute war der Pegel höher als ich es von dieser Stelle kannte und die Fließgeschwindigkeit war nicht ohne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hatte 2 kurze Ruten und eine 11ft-Feeder mit. Habe zunächst nur die bewährte Darent Valley 8ft benutzt, leichte Link Ledger Montage.
> Als Köder diente zunächst ne Brotflocke am stattlichen 6er Haken (ich wollte dem Prof nacheifern).
> Aber das Brot - in diesem Fall frisches Weizenbrot - brachte keine Bisse an den von mir angetesteten Swims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An den meisten Stellen war die Strömung zu scharf - hatte laufend Kraut und Zweige in der Schnur.
> Vor dem Baumstamm habe ich es dann auch mit Mais probiert - nix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderschönes Mecklenburg, mal sehen, wie sich diese Stellen im Frühjahr präsentieren.
> 
> Also an diesem Flußabschnitt ging nix.
> (hatte ganz kurzzeitig abseiteige Gedanken in Richtung Mini-Spinner, aber sowas führe ich ja nicht mit)
> 
> 
> Habe dann zusammengepackt und wollte zu „meiner Döbelstelle”, hab dann aber auf dem Weg 2x gestoppt und mir einen Eindruck von einem Warnow-Zufluß gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Stellen waren stark zugewachsen - im Sommer sicher ein echter Dschungel.
> 
> Geangelt und tatsächlich auch gefangen habe ich dann an „meiner Stelle”. Und es bleibt dabei: 2020 bleibt das Jahr der Plötze.
> Es ließ sich kein Döbel blicken, ne gute Handvoll Plötz zwischen knapp 20 und reichlich 25cm zeigten Interesse am Bio-Mais aus dem Glas (heute ohne zusätzliches Aroma).
> 
> Der teilweise sehr böige Wind war kein Problem, die starke Strömung hat mir mehr zu schaffen gemacht.
> Und noch ne Lehre des heutigen Angeltages: ich muß das mitgeführte Gerät reduzieren.
> Im Prinzip sollte ne kleine Box oder ein kleines Etui für alle benötigten Kleinteile reichen.
> Ich werd mal drauf herumdenken.
> 
> Allen Ükels und Mitlesern ein erholsames Wochenende!


Sehr schön dort und reizvoll, hoffentlich randvoll mit Fisch


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das, lieber geomas, mag vielleicht beim Spinnen oder der Döbelpirsch gehen, aber NIEMALS, ja niemals aber  bei der höchsten Kunst der Angelschule! Dem erfolgreichen Nachstellen kapitaler, wundervoller Rotaugen. 2-3 Ruten(oder mehr), verschiedene Rollen u Schnüre, verschiedenste Posen, Körbchen, Links u Nubsies, verschiedenes Futter um auf alles Gegebenheiten reagieren zu können.
> Ich starte heute schon meine erneute Rotaugensuche. Die Kerlchen machen mich die Tage völlig konfus, schlafe ein und wache auf mit kreisenden Gedanken an meine Freunde. Übermotiviert arbeite ich schon wieder alle Artikel durch, wenn auch zum wiederholten Male. Ich liebe es einfach, Rotaugenpirsch mit allem drumherum.
> Hier mal ein Artikel, wenn Euch aber natürlich allen bekannt. Aber wer noch Motivation für heute oder morgen sucht... und weil es halt immer wieder schön ist, egal wie alt und wie oft gelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeln auf Rotaugen - KOSMOS Verlag
> 
> 
> Rotaugen angeln wird allgemein unterschätzt. Erfahrt hier, warum es so viel Spaß macht und mit welcher Ausrüstung ihr den größten Erfolg habt. Jetzt lesen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kosmos.de


Danke, den Artikel kannte ich noch nicht   Die beiden Vögel welche auf den Fotos ihre Fänge präsentieren scheinen ja einer sehr sehr ernsten Tätigkeit nachzugehen, jedenfalls dem Gesichtsausdruck nach  hatte jetzt schon ein wenig Panik, dass mein Hobby zu gefährlich wird


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Danke, den Artikel kannte ich noch nicht   Die beiden Vögel welche auf den Fotos ihre Fänge präsentieren scheinen ja einer sehr sehr ernsten Tätigkeit nachzugehen, jedenfalls dem Gesichtsausdruck nach  hatte jetzt schon ein wenig Panik, dass mein Hobby zu gefährlich wird



Das sind Bernd Steffen und Andreas Bruners von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund. DIe SHG hat in den 80ern ein paar ziemlich gute Bücher über das spezialisierte Friedfischangeln veröffentlicht (Der Artikel ist ein Auszug daraus , @rustaweli danke fürs einstellen) und das englische ANgeln propagiert. Die Photos sind schon was älter.
Andreas trägt heute keinen Schnauz mehr. Er ist kein Vogel, sondern ein unheimlich freundlicher und kenntnisreicher Angler, der mit seinem kleinen ANgelladen SPecimen Fishing Tackle in Fröndenberg so ziemlich als erster Marken wie Drennan oder Korum in den deutschen Einzelhandle gebracht hat. Dort gabs immer nen Kaffee und eine sachkundige und freundliche Beratung durch ihn oder seine Diana. (Ich komme übrigens aus Kamen, wir sind sozusagen ehemalige Nachbarn ohne es zu wissen)Auch nach Jahren noch, als ich nach Berlin verzogen war hat er sich gerne die Zeit für ne persönliche telefonische Beratung genommen. Als mir vor ein paar Monaten die Spitze meiner Acolyte am weggeknickt ist, hab ich direkt von Ufer angerufen, das Problem geschildert und ein paar Wochen darauf kam ohne langes Hin und Her (Drennan ist da zickig) die Ersatzspitze ins Haus. Traurigerweise muss er just in diesen Tagen sein Geschäft aus verschiedenen Gründen schliessen. Der Ernste Blick täuscht also, ANdreas ist sehr nett.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - dann man viel Erfolg mit dem Käseteig - hoffentlich bist Du bald in „Angelform”. 

Ruhige Bereiche zu finden war das große Problem am ersten Flußabschnitt gestern. 
Im Prinzip gab es die nur auf meiner Seite des Ufers, dicht und vielleicht zu dicht am Ufer. 
Die aus Literatur und neuen Medien bekannten typischen, klassischen  Döbel-Swims waren für mich nicht zu erreichen.

An der 2ten Stelle war in den halbschnellen Bereichen unfaßbar viel Holz unterwegs und im etwas ruhigeren Bereich bissen nur die Plötz.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Meine heutige Landpartie war angeltechnisch mäßig erfolgreich, aber ich hab neue Stellen angetestet und insgesamt den Ausflug sehr genossen (ist schon sehr schön hier in Meck-Pom).
> 
> Der Oberlauf der Warnow ist ganz anderer Natur als der eher träge Fluß nebenan.
> Heute war der Pegel höher als ich es von dieser Stelle kannte und die Fließgeschwindigkeit war nicht ohne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hatte 2 kurze Ruten und eine 11ft-Feeder mit. Habe zunächst nur die bewährte Darent Valley 8ft benutzt, leichte Link Ledger Montage.
> Als Köder diente zunächst ne Brotflocke am stattlichen 6er Haken (ich wollte dem Prof nacheifern).
> Aber das Brot - in diesem Fall frisches Weizenbrot - brachte keine Bisse an den von mir angetesteten Swims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An den meisten Stellen war die Strömung zu scharf - hatte laufend Kraut und Zweige in der Schnur.
> Vor dem Baumstamm habe ich es dann auch mit Mais probiert - nix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderschönes Mecklenburg, mal sehen, wie sich diese Stellen im Frühjahr präsentieren.
> 
> Also an diesem Flußabschnitt ging nix.
> (hatte ganz kurzzeitig abseiteige Gedanken in Richtung Mini-Spinner, aber sowas führe ich ja nicht mit)
> 
> 
> Habe dann zusammengepackt und wollte zu „meiner Döbelstelle”, hab dann aber auf dem Weg 2x gestoppt und mir einen Eindruck von einem Warnow-Zufluß gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Stellen waren stark zugewachsen - im Sommer sicher ein echter Dschungel.
> 
> Geangelt und tatsächlich auch gefangen habe ich dann an „meiner Stelle”. Und es bleibt dabei: 2020 bleibt das Jahr der Plötze.
> Es ließ sich kein Döbel blicken, ne gute Handvoll Plötz zwischen knapp 20 und reichlich 25cm zeigten Interesse am Bio-Mais aus dem Glas (heute ohne zusätzliches Aroma).
> 
> Der teilweise sehr böige Wind war kein Problem, die starke Strömung hat mir mehr zu schaffen gemacht.
> Und noch ne Lehre des heutigen Angeltages: ich muß das mitgeführte Gerät reduzieren.
> Im Prinzip sollte ne kleine Box oder ein kleines Etui für alle benötigten Kleinteile reichen.
> Ich werd mal drauf herumdenken.
> 
> Allen Ükels und Mitlesern ein erholsames Wochenende!



Wunderbares Gewässer da könnte man doch auf den Gedanken kommen,noch mal umzuziehen...


----------



## Waller Michel

Wenn man nicht darauf angewiesen ist, sich im Nordosten eine Arbeitsstelle suchen zu müssen ,wohnt man dort ausgesprochen toll! 
Von meinen 6 Jahren die ich dort gewohnt hatte ,kann ich fast nur positives berichten! 
Aber es ist nicht leicht dort eine Arbeitsstelle zu finden die auch bequem das Auskommen sichert ! Wäre ich nicht selbstständig gewesen, wären meine Erinnerungen mit Gewissheit auch mit negativen Dingen behaftet! 
Was das Angeln angeht ,lehne ich mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage ,es ist die beste Gegend in Deutschland  !!! Sehr wasser und fischreich ! Süß und Salzwasser!  Und preiswert zu beangeln alles! 

Wenn ein Rentner in die Region zieht, hat er einen Mehrwert für sein Geld und fantastische Möglichkeiten auch in der Freizeit unabhängig vom Angeln .
Was mir persönlich auch immer gefallen hatte ,war die Nähe zu Skandinavien und Polen ,die einem Angeltechnisch viele zusätzliche Möglichkeiten beschert! 
Leider kommt der normale Arbeiter dort ,nicht oft in den Genuss, da die Einkommen doch sehr nachhinken ......
Im Gegenzug sind Mieten /Immobilienpreise , Strom oder KFZ Versicherung günstiger wie in den Industrieregionen .
Die Menschen sind dort sehr freundlich und es geht überall ein gutes Stück persönlicher zu !
Wenn du wirklich mit dem Gedanken spielst @phirania .....
Mach dich vorher gut schlau ! Aber ich persönlich könnte mich auch sofort wieder mit dem Gedanken anfreunden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

@Waller Michel 
Es gibt zwei Regionen in D, die infrage kämen, wenn ich nochmals umziehen sollte. MeckPomm und das Ruhrgebiet. Wenn ich das jemandem erzähle, ernte ich nichts als Unverständnis bis hin zu Fassungslosigkeit.


----------



## geomas

Vom Ruhrgebiet kenne ich so gut wie nix. Im Prinzip wohl ne interessante Gegend, aber mich zieht nichts weg aus Rostock (und Umgebung).


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sind Bernd Steffen und Andreas Bruners von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund. DIe SHG hat in den 80ern ein paar ziemlich gute Bücher über das spezialisierte Friedfischangeln veröffentlicht (Der Artikel ist ein Auszug daraus , @rustaweli danke fürs einstellen) und das englische ANgeln propagiert. Die Photos sind schon was älter.
> Andreas trägt heute keinen Schnauz mehr. Er ist kein Vogel, sondern ein unheimlich freundlicher und kenntnisreicher Angler, der mit seinem kleinen ANgelladen SPecimen Fishing Tackle in Fröndenberg so ziemlich als erster Marken wie Drennan oder Korum in den deutschen Einzelhandle gebracht hat. Dort gabs immer nen Kaffee und eine sachkundige und freundliche Beratung durch ihn oder seine Diana. (Ich komme übrigens aus Kamen, wir sind sozusagen ehemalige Nachbarn ohne es zu wissen)Auch nach Jahren noch, als ich nach Berlin verzogen war hat er sich gerne die Zeit für ne persönliche telefonische Beratung genommen. Als mir vor ein paar Monaten die Spitze meiner Acolyte am weggeknickt ist, hab ich direkt von Ufer angerufen, das Problem geschildert und ein paar Wochen darauf kam ohne langes Hin und Her (Drennan ist da zickig) die Ersatzspitze ins Haus. Traurigerweise muss er just in diesen Tagen sein Geschäft aus verschiedenen Gründen schliessen. Der Ernste Blick täuscht also, ANdreas ist sehr nett.
> hg
> Minimax



Die alten Artikel der SHG sind schon etwas speziell, gerade was die Geräte-Angaben angeht. „Spleenig” nannte man so etwas wohl früher.
Mir gefällts, auch wenn ich beim Lesen schmunzeln muß. Das gilt auch oder gerade für die Fisch-Präsentationsfotos.

Andreas Bruners habe ich als sehr freundlichen Menschen kennengerelernt und finde es schade, daß mit ihm in Bremen nicht zu rechnen ist.
Auch die Aufgabe des (online- ?) Geschäfts ist schade.


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir jetzt schon mal Petri für deinen nächsten Ansitz !
> Hats dich gesundheitlich erwischt?
> Wenn ja wünsche ich dir gute Besserung !
> 
> LG Michael



Vielen Dank, nur eine leichte Männergrippe. Falls ich's nicht überstehe, dürft ihr aus meiner Asche Schleienboilies machen...



geomas schrieb:


> Ruhige Bereiche zu finden war das große Problem am ersten Flußabschnitt gestern.
> Im Prinzip gab es die nur auf meiner Seite des Ufers, dicht und vielleicht zu dicht am Ufer.



Ich glaube zu nah am Ufer kann es bei Hochwasser kann geben, wenn die Stelle gute Bedingungen für den Fisch bietet. @Kochtopf schwört ja auch auf Brotflocke bei Hochwasser ganz nah am Ufer.

Gestern Abend hab ich ein aktuelles Video von Mark Erdwin gesehen, der schmeißt auch recht ufernah seine Montagen aus.

Apropos Svhleien: Mir wurde zugetragen (und ich habe es dann überprüft), dass beim Netzwerk Angeln auf Facebook schon die ersten Schleienfänge vermeldet wurden. Der Frühling naht schneller, als wir es glauben.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich mir nochmal ne Portion Käseteig geknetet. Jetzt riechen meine Hände immernoch ein wenig danach (kommt besonders gut, wenn man versucht zu schlafen), dafür kanns direkt wieder auf Döbel gehen, wenn ich wieder fit bin.


Sei froh, dass du keinen Buttaric-Paste gemischt hast.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du keinen Buttaric-Paste gemischt hast.



DAS werde ich auch niemals freiwillig machen!


----------



## Andal

Wobei Teige mit Buttersäure gar nicht mal schlimm riechen müssen. Aber der Grat zwischen passt schon und Katastrophe ist dünn, wie die Schneide eines Rasiermessers... besonders während der Dosierung, wenn die Pulle offen ist.


----------



## Tikey0815

Eben meine Wurmfarm beendet


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Die alten.....etwas speziell, gerade ...Geräte-Angaben angeht ... „Spleenig” ...
> Mir gefällts, ...schmunzeln muß.



Ähm, öhm..., fehlt dabei vielleicht noch irgendwo das Wort "Ükel"?


----------



## rustaweli

So Freunde, mache mich dann mal los. Suchen, experimentieren, lernen, neue Schlüsse ziehen.
Bis heute Abend dann!


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sind Bernd Steffen und Andreas Bruners von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund. DIe SHG hat in den 80ern ein paar ziemlich gute Bücher über das spezialisierte Friedfischangeln veröffentlicht (Der Artikel ist ein Auszug daraus , @rustaweli danke fürs einstellen) und das englische ANgeln propagiert. Die Photos sind schon was älter.
> Andreas trägt heute keinen Schnauz mehr. Er ist kein Vogel, sondern ein unheimlich freundlicher und kenntnisreicher Angler, der mit seinem kleinen ANgelladen SPecimen Fishing Tackle in Fröndenberg so ziemlich als erster Marken wie Drennan oder Korum in den deutschen Einzelhandle gebracht hat. Dort gabs immer nen Kaffee und eine sachkundige und freundliche Beratung durch ihn oder seine Diana. (Ich komme übrigens aus Kamen, wir sind sozusagen ehemalige Nachbarn ohne es zu wissen)Auch nach Jahren noch, als ich nach Berlin verzogen war hat er sich gerne die Zeit für ne persönliche telefonische Beratung genommen. Als mir vor ein paar Monaten die Spitze meiner Acolyte am weggeknickt ist, hab ich direkt von Ufer angerufen, das Problem geschildert und ein paar Wochen darauf kam ohne langes Hin und Her (Drennan ist da zickig) die Ersatzspitze ins Haus. Traurigerweise muss er just in diesen Tagen sein Geschäft aus verschiedenen Gründen schliessen. Der Ernste Blick täuscht also, ANdreas ist sehr nett.
> hg
> Minimax


Lieber Mini, mit der geflügelten Bezeichnung wollte ich den Herren gegenüber nicht despektierlich erscheinen, sie wohnen ja sogar in meiner Nähe, nicht das ich auf Popo kriege   Han sogar ein vorzügliches Buch der Dortmunder Gentlemen


----------



## Tobias85

Hübsche Farm hast du da gebaut. Eigentlich müsste ich mir sowas auch noch zimmern, auf der Messe dürften die Großpakete ja deutlich günstiger sein. Die einkaufsliste wird immer länger...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die einkaufsliste wird immer länger...


Geht mir auch so! Am besten ich halte mich bis kommenden Sonntag vom Ükel fern, sonst wird es richtig teuer.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hübsche Farm hast du da gebaut. Eigentlich müsste ich mir sowas auch noch zimmern, auf der Messe dürften die Großpakete ja deutlich günstiger sein. Die einkaufsliste wird immer länger...


Danke    Hab ich aus Holzresten zusammengezimmert, hatte jetzt 2Tage Urlaub und konnte wegen diverser Häuslicher Verpflichtungen und Reparatur des Missus KFZ's nicht Angeln gehen. Da hab  ich mir gedacht, holste mal die Stichsäge raus und legst einfach los. Meine Missus war leider etwas unrelaxed wegen Würmern im Haus aber die Aussicht auf lecker Kompost für unsere Pflanzen konnte sie milder Stimmen


----------



## Mescalero

Es gibt Leute, die so eine Wurmfarm in der Küche stehen haben, stinkt ja nicht (man bekommt wohl auch fertige oder Bausätze zu kaufen). Der Clou ist: wenn man sie richtig pflegt, schaffen die sämtliche Bioabfälle des Haushalts. Mein Kompost im Garten auch aber der hat das Vielfache des Volumens einer Wurmfarm.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Köder man wöchentlich aus einer gut laufenden Kiste ernten kann... ich glaube ich bau mir auch eine!


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hübsche Farm hast du da gebaut. Eigentlich müsste ich mir sowas auch noch zimmern, auf der Messe dürften die Großpakete ja deutlich günstiger sein. Die einkaufsliste wird immer länger...


Ach meinst, auf der Messe wird es Würmer zu kaufen geben ?  Das ist nee Idee zur Aufstockung der 14 Würmer, welche eingezogen sind


----------



## Tobias85

In sone Box passen ca 1-2kg Würmer, vom Ei bis zum geschlechtsreifen Wurm sind es 100-150 Tage. Heisst du könntest im Schnitt wol so 10g täglich entnehmen und der Bestand bleibt konstant. Wenn du entsprechend größer baust, dann natürlich entsprechend mehr.


----------



## Tobias85

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach meinst, auf der Messe wird es Würmer zu kaufen geben ?  Das ist nee Idee zur Aufstockung der 14 Würmer, welche eingezogen sind



Laut Ausstellerverzeichnus ist ein Wurmhändler vor Ort


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lieber Mini, mit der geflügelten Bezeichnung wollte ich den Herren gegenüber nicht despektierlich erscheinen, sie wohnen ja sogar in meiner Nähe, nicht das ich auf Popo kriege   Han sogar ein vorzügliches Buch der Dortmunder Gentlemen


Sie schauen ja wirklich etwas streng, und Andreas Schnorres sollte auch in den 90ern bleiben wo er hingehört.
Übrigens könnt es sein, das bei seinem Räzmungsverkauf noch Schnäppchen zu holen sind, seine Seite ist Friedfischen de. 
Die Gegend ist aber friedfischaffin. In Kamen gibt es einen netten Laden 'Baitstore' von einem freundlichen und kundigen jungen Mann betrieben, der allerlei Interessantes an Futter und besonders Match und Feederruten zu bieten hat. Früher war ich ab und an im Ladengeschäft, und noch heute bestelle ich wegen dem prompten Versand da gerne. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## rustaweli

Die Experten sagen, nicht zu oft am selben Platz, außer es sei ein absoluter Hotspot. Also ein paar Meter weitergezogen.





Links oder Rechts, kann mich nicht entscheiden. 





Aber beginne mit Minikörbchen am Grund. Zwei Futterplätze angelegt mit 2 verschiedenen Futtern. Eines schwer und fest, das andere am gleichen Platz, aber explosiv und schnell arbeitend um zu locken. Habe gleich mehrere Ballen angefüttert um dann Ruhe einkehren zu lassen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli
Viel Glück und ein dickes Petri.


----------



## rutilus69

Ein dickes Petri an alle!

Mich hat es heute auch wieder an den Kanal gezogen. Es war zwar recht windig, aber die Stelle die ich momentan gerne befische ist relativ windgeschützt. Also den kleine Reed-Waggler montiert und raus mit der Brotflocke in Richtung Kanalmitte.
Ich muss wohl der Plötze den Köder direkt auf den Kopf geschmissen haben, so schnell wie die Pose abtauchte. Ein wunderschönes Rotauge kam an die Oberfläche. Ich habe schon ein paar Plötzen gefangen, aber so einen schönen stahlblauen Rücken habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehen.






Es kamen noch ein paar Plötzen und ein paar (für diesen Kanal) stattliche Brassen zu Besuch.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @rutilus69, dann hat sich das rausgehen bei dem Wetter ja gelohnt


----------



## rustaweli

Kann ich nur das?
Mais, Caster, Made, 47er Dickkopf


----------



## geomas

Ein wunderschöner Fisch - Petri, @rutilus69 !

Und hoppla - ein herzliches Petri an den Neckar, lieber @rustaweli !


----------



## Tobias85

Zum Prachtdöbel auch ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas danke für die schönen Bilder von der Warnow. Es ist schon ein wunderschöner und vor allem abwechslungsreicher Fluss. Ich war vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal dort (das war noch zu Zeiten der Aluchips)
Im Durchbruchstal gab es damals noch Äschen


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Und hoppla - ein herzliches Petri an den Neckar, lieber @rustaweli !



Danke geo, wenn doch nur der Zielfisch nicht einer meiner lieben Rotaugen wäre. Plan geht zwar bisher nicht auf, aber freue mich trotzdem und bin dankbar.
Aber a bißl Zeit bleibt ja noch.


----------



## rustaweli

Wieder Doppelpost. Entweder ist das neue Handy blöd, oder wohl eher ich.


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 - danke, irgendwo da in der Ecke soll es Äschen geben. 
Wohl eher in dem anderen kleinen Fluß, den ich neulich inspiziert habe.
Die Plötz gestern machten einen auffallend „gesunden” Eindruck - auf den ersten Blick keine Metazerkarien und schöne, kräftige Farben.
Auch die Döbel dort sind schön gefärbt.


----------



## Minimax

@rutilus69 und @rustaweli Ein Doppelpetri nach Brandenburg und an den Neckar!  Jeweils prächtige Vertreter ihrer Spezies, und tolle Fische habt Ihr auch gefangen!

So lob ich mir die häuslichen Samstage: Im Radio fallen die Tore, im Ükel trudeln die Fangmeldungen ein, und ich marodier ein bisschen in der Küche herum.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die so eine Wurmfarm in der Küche stehen haben, stinkt ja nicht (man bekommt wohl auch fertige oder Bausätze zu kaufen). Der Clou ist: wenn man sie richtig pflegt, schaffen die sämtliche Bioabfälle des Haushalts. Mein Kompost im Garten auch aber der hat das Vielfache des Volumens einer Wurmfarm.
> 
> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Köder man wöchentlich aus einer gut laufenden Kiste ernten kann... ich glaube ich bau mir auch eine!



Ist mittlerweile richtig „hip”, ne heimische Wurmfarm als Biokomposter. Gibt solche Teile ja auch in „cool gestyled”.
Aber Obacht mit bestimmten Obstschalen - also Apfelsinenschalen würde ich da zum Beispiel nicht reinhauen.


----------



## rutilus69

@Minimax vielen Dank für die Blumen   
Hol was ordentliches raus (aus der Küche)!!


----------



## Waller Michel

@rutilus69 und @rustaweli
Respekt an euch beide und ein herzliches Petri ! Freut mich sehr für euch!
Ihr habt beide wunderschöne Fische gefangen!
Ist um die Jahreszeit ja wirklich nicht selbstverständlich!


LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Bergeweise topfrische Krapfen (Berliner, Pfannkuchen etc.) in den Bäckereien. Der einzig wahrnehmbare Vorteil vom Karneval.


----------



## Ukel

Ich weiß noch nicht, was heute alles geschrieben wurde, habe aber für heute wieder einen Bericht: das Wetter hier besser als erwartet, rief nochmal alles nach einen Ausflug ans Wasser. Wieder Leine oder ein See, wo ein Angelkumpel die Tage gut gefangen hatte? Die Entscheidung fiel auf den See, dort ist kein weites Laufen nötig. Ich wollte parallel eine leichte Feederrute und die Kopfrute testen, um zu sehen, ob die Fische im Tiefen bei 6-8 m oder schon im Flachen bei 3-4 m zu fangen sind. Schonmal vorweggenommen, es war fast egal, beides brachte Fisch, wobei es jeweils etwas dauerte, bis der Fisch am Platz war. Während allerdings bei der Kopfrute Rotaugen bissen , insgesamt 8 Stück, gab es auf die leichte Feederrute neben ein paar Rotaugen einen Brassen, der aber kurz vorm Ufer wieder ausstieg und zum Abschluss noch einen Schuppi von genau 50 cm, übrigens an 16er Mono, 11er Vorfach und 18er Haken. Als es dann dämmerte, fing es an, leicht zu regnen, also eingepackt, und als alles verstaut war, kam’s richtig runter.....tja, war nen guter Tag wieder


----------



## Hering 58

@Ukel
Dickes Petri zu den Fischen,netter Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein Petri in dir Landeshauptstadt


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht, was heute alles geschrieben wurde, habe aber für heute wieder einen Bericht: das Wetter hier besser als erwartet, rief nochmal alles nach einen Ausflug ans Wasser. Wieder Leine oder ein See, wo ein Angelkumpel die Tage gut gefangen hatte? Die Entscheidung fiel auf den See, dort ist kein weites Laufen nötig. Ich wollte parallel eine leichte Feederrute und die Kopfrute testen, um zu sehen, ob die Fische im Tiefen bei 6-8 m oder schon im Flachen bei 3-4 m zu fangen sind. Schonmal vorweggenommen, es war fast egal, beides brachte Fisch, wobei es jeweils etwas dauerte, bis der Fisch am Platz war. Während allerdings bei der Kopfrute Rotaugen bissen , insgesamt 8 Stück, gab es auf die leichte Feederrute neben ein paar Rotaugen einen Brassen, der aber kurz vorm Ufer wieder ausstieg und zum Abschluss noch einen Schuppi von genau 50 cm, übrigens an 16er Mono, 11er Vorfach und 18er Haken. Als es dann dämmerte, fing es an, leicht zu regnen, also eingepackt, und als alles verstaut war, kam’s richtig runter.....tja, war nen guter Tag wieder


Dickes Petri !
Das ist weit mehr als man um die Jahreszeit erwarten kann! 
Der Karpfen sieht richtig gut aus!  An dem Vorfach garantiert ein schöner Drill gewesen  Da kommt Frohsinn  

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil an @rustaweli , ,@rutilus69 und @Ukel 
Danke für eure tollen Berichte und Bildern. Angel fällt morgen bei mir aus. Andere Aufgaben sind mir aufgetragen worden. Außerdem soll es am Sonntag bei uns heftig regnen und windig werden. Beschäftige mich jetzt mit meinen Posen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

*Friedfische mögen Marzipan: Angel-Experten aus Hoope organisieren Stippermesse in Bremen

Maden mit Marzipan- oder Vanilledip? Laut Susanne Hübner aus Hoope sind es Brassen, Rotaugen und Schleie, die auf diese Köder abfahren. Hübner und ihr Ehemann Heinz Hölblinger organisieren am Sonntag, 1. März 2020, 9 bis 15 Uhr, in der Messe Bremen die Stippermesse für Friedfischangler.

Friedfische sind keine Raubfische*

Als Friedfische bezeichnet man Arten, die nicht wie die Raubfische andere Fische jagen, sondern sich stattdessen von Insektenlarven, Schnecken, Würmern, Plankton oder Pflanzen ernähren. Die Messe findet bereits zum 19. Mal statt.

Wie man den Geschmack der Friedfische trifft, erfahrt Ihr am Sonntag, 23. Februar 2020, im SONNTAGSjOURNAL der NORDSEE-ZEITUNG.






						Stippermesse Übersicht - nord24
					






					nord24.de
				





Da waren wir noch jung auf unserem Hochzeitsbild.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

@Tricast 
Ich freue mich schon sehr euch wieder zutreffen. Auf dem Bild seht ich echt kernig aus. Hoffe mal ihr beiden habt nicht zu viel Stress um uns einen erlebnisreichen Sonntag darzubieten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> Da waren wir noch jung auf unserem Hochzeitsbild.



Man ist immer so jung, wie man sich fühlt, und eure Hochzeitsoutfits gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut, so schön norddeutsch


----------



## rutilus69

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Heil an @rustaweli , ,@rutilus69 und @Ukel
> Danke für eure tollen Berichte und Bildern. Angel fällt morgen bei mir aus. Andere Aufgaben sind mir aufgetragen worden. Außerdem soll es am Sonntag bei uns heftig regnen und windig werden. Beschäftige mich jetzt mit meinen Posen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So ein Shitwetter soll es hier morgen auch werden. 
Neben gründlichem Ausschlafen werde ich mich wohl auch ein wenig dem Posenbau widmen


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So ein Shitwetter soll es hier morgen auch werden.
> Neben gründlichem Ausschlafen werde ich mich wohl auch ein wenig dem Posenbau widmen


Poste mal wieder ein Foto wenn du wieder welche fertig hast!  Die sehen immer sehr gut aus! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Danke für die Petris und von mir aus auch Petri an die weiteren Fänger


----------



## Kochtopf

Petris in alle Richtungen, ich habe nicht viel hier mitbekommen heute, aber es wurde über #wurmfarmen gesprochen

Vorsichtig beim der Holzwahl! @Vincent_der_Falke  hatte von seinem Vater eine Farm in sibirische Lärche gebaut bekommen und die Würmer sind alle krepiert - nach oberflächlichen Recherchen (wikipedia) gehe ich davon aus, dass die Fäulnishemmende Grundausstattung des Holzes die Würmer gerichtet hat. Ansonsten stimmt es, dass die Wurmfarm Geruchsneutral ist, bevor ich sämtliche Bioabfälle den Würmern gebe würde ich sie erstmal in einem Bokashi vorrotten lassen, dann kommen die Würmer besser hinterher. Ansonsten: denkt an die Drainageschicht aus groben Kieseln, nehmt ungedüngte Erde als Substrat und achtet auf einen dicht schließenden Deckel mit Luftlöchern 

My 0,02€


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petris in alle Richtungen, ich habe nicht viel hier mitbekommen heute, aber es wurde über #wurmfarmen gesprochen
> 
> Vorsichtig beim der Holzwahl! @Vincent_der_Falke  hatte von seinem Vater eine sibirische Lärche gebaut bekommen und die Würmer sind alle krepiert - nach oberflächlichen Recherchen (wikipedia) gehe ich davon aus, dass die Fäulnishemmende Grundausstattung des Holzes die Würmer gerichtet hat. Ansonsten stimmt es, dass die Wurmfarm Geruchsneutral ist, bevor ich sämtliche Bioabfälle den Würmern gebe würde ich sie erstmal in einem Bokashi vorrotten lassen, dann kommen die Würmer besser hinterher. Ansonsten: denkt an die Drainageschicht aus groben Kieseln, nehmt ungedüngte Erde als Substrat und achtet auf einen dicht schließenden Deckel mit Luftlöchern
> 
> My 0,02€


Absolut richtig und wichtig! Ungedüngte Erde ! 

LG


----------



## Ukel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach meinst, auf der Messe wird es Würmer zu kaufen geben ?  Das ist nee Idee zur Aufstockung der 14 Würmer, welche eingezogen sind


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gib’s dort keine fertigen Würmer, sondern nur den Nachwuchs in Eiern. Da hättest du immerhin die Möglichkeit, vom Schlupf bis zum Erwachsenwerden alle Stadien des Wurmwerdens leibhaftig zu begleiten


----------



## Kochtopf

Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gib’s dort keine fertigen Würmer, sondern nur den Nachwuchs in Eiern. Da hättest du immerhin die Möglichkeit, vom Schlupf bis zum Erwachsenwerden alle Stadien des Wurmwerdens leibhaftig zu begleiten


Das passiert ohnehin recht zügig


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meine Herrn, hier ist ja schon Wieder was los!!! Petri an @rustaweli, @rutilus69 und @Ukel! Tolle Fische, die ihr da wieder gefangen habt. Und, liebe Susanne, lieber Heinz, ein klasse Foto. Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, Euch am kommenden Wochenende zu sehen.
@Andal: Sind die Krapfen empfehlenswert? Ich habe doch glatt am Montag einen Termin in Mainz bleibt Mainz....


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zu dem Wonneproppen von Cypriniden und der Plötz-Vielfalt, lieber @Ukel!
Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank dafür!

@Tricast  - Glückwunsch zur Stippermessen-Ankündigung und dem kommenden Bericht, fetziges Foto von Euch beiden!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> und achtet auf einen dicht schließenden Deckel mit Luftlöchern



...oder sperrt sie ein hinter Schwedischen Gardinen. So baue ich mir das grade für meine Mistwürmer.


----------



## geomas

Hmmm, das Wetter sieht momentan so gar nicht nach ein paar schönen Stunden am Wasser aus. 
Mit Regen (in Maßen) komm ich klar, mit starkem Wind auch aber die Kombination daraus is mir nix. 
Schade, etwas Freizeit ist durchaus vorhanden.
Mal sehen...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hmmm, das Wetter sieht momentan so gar nicht nach ein paar schönen Stunden am Wasser aus.
> Mit Regen (in Maßen) komm ich klar, mit starkem Wind auch aber die Kombination daraus is mir nix.
> Schade, etwas Freizeit ist durchaus vorhanden.
> Mal sehen...



Morgen wird in meinem Schweifgebiet der unangenehmste, garstigte Tag seit langem werden, und das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Das sagen nicht nicht nur Deine Guten Kumpels, die Internetmeteorologen, sondern ich weiss es mit absoluter Bestimmtheit: Mein pech- und
sintflutauslösender termingeplagter Angelkumpel will morgen mit mir ans Wasser. 
Der Mann hat in einem früheren Leben nicht nur den Rosa Pudel der Flussgöttin in eine Mikrowelle gesteckt, sondern auch den Bart des 
Wettergottes angezündet, und die Pralinen der Schicksalsgottheiten mit Senf gefüllt.
Und jedesmal einen Zettel mit meinem Namen drauf hinterlassen.


----------



## geomas

^ also wirst Du vom Regen komplett durchnäßt einen PB-Fisch haken, drillen und bei der Landung...  *peng!**

Ne, ich wünsche Dir nen guten Sonntag, mögen die Gottheiten den Kopf schütteln, aber vielleicht doch ein wenig Herz zeigen...


----------



## Minimax

Ist noch nicht sicher ob wir wirklich aufsteigen. Ich hab keine Bedenken wenn die Chancen minimal sind, aber wenns einfach hoffnungslos ist...
Aber ehrlich gesagt liegt mir viel daran, den Kumpel mal wiederzusehen und ich würde ihn sooo gerne mal zum Döbel führen. Und da meine
Stellen räumlich eher platz für einen bieten, würde ich sogar eher in beratender Funktion auftreten (ausserdem, wenn er in der Nähe ist, fang ich
eh nix  )

EDIT: Oh und @Ukel auch von mir nochmal ein Herzliches Petri und Danke für den Bericht, hg Mini


----------



## Mikesch

Servus beieinander,
muss mal das Schwarmwissen hier anzapfen.
Habe in meinem Rutenschrank eine ältere Mitchell-Rute wiederentdeckt.
Ist eine 9' lange "Copper Stick" mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 38 Gramm, recht große Ringe und die Ringbindungen sind kupferfarben.
Hat Jemand nähere Informationen über den Stock


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich kenne die Rute nciht Mikesch.
Auf dem Bild sehe ich ne M Spinnrute, welche sich sicherlich auch allroundig einsetzen lässt.



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/IcAAAOSwPpJeIICD/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich kann da leider auch nichts zu beitragen. .........

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Morgen wird in meinem Schweifgebiet der unangenehmste, garstigte Tag seit langem werden, und das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
> Das sagen nicht nicht nur Deine Guten Kumpels, die Internetmeteorologen, sondern ich weiss es mit absoluter Bestimmtheit: Mein pech- und
> sintflutauslösender termingeplagter Angelkumpel will morgen mit mir ans Wasser.
> Der Mann hat in einem früheren Leben nicht nur den Rosa Pudel der Flussgöttin in eine Mikrowelle gesteckt, sondern auch den Bart des
> Wettergottes angezündet, und die Pralinen der Schicksalsgottheiten mit Senf gefüllt.
> Und jedesmal einen Zettel mit meinem Namen drauf hinterlassen.


Das erinnert mich ein ganz klitze klein wenig an meinen werten Cousin 
Seit vielen Jahren schon treffen wir uns in regelmäßigen Abständen zum Angeln !
Wenn er ans Wasser kommt, trifft er eigentlich alle Vorbereitungen um " keinen " Fisch fangen zu können! 
Jeder der in seinem Leben auch nur 3 mal am Wasser war ,schmunzelt wenn er Ihm zusieht und sagt " nee nee ,so nicht "
Allerdings am ende des Tages, haben alle Anderen dann nichts gefangen und Er den Setzkescher voll !
Kann eigentlich nur so sein, das eine ganze Division von Kampftauchern ,bei allen anderen die Fische vertreibt und bei Ihm an den Haken hängt......
Wenn ich den Kameraden sage , Er kommt mit ,will mittlerweile auch keiner mehr kommen und das ist keine Frage der Empathie 
Bin mir auch, genau wie bei deinem Kumpel sicher, Er hat den Wettergott irgendwann mal angefahren mit dem Traktor, der Schafft es irgendwann noch, das es im Juli schneit 

Falls du heute trotzdem zum Angeln kommst ,wünsche ich dir ein Petri und erträgliches Wetter! 


LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri sende ich aus dem Süden noch an @rutilus69 und an @Ukel !

Kleine Anekdote noch zu gestern, nur konnte ich nicht mehr schreiben um das Familienleben net zu arg zu strapazieren.
Und glaubt mir liebe Ükels, als bekennender Christ schreibe ich die Wahrheit und nicht auf einer Kanonenkugel sitzend.
Zur Dämmerung ging es gestern richtig los, Wahnsinn. Ich glaube ich habe einen profmässigen Hotspot gefunden. Im Sommer hatte ich dort schon schöne Ükel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und auch kleinere Barsche. Gestern ging es aber richtig ab mit den Döbeln. Sie bissen als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe. Einer riß direkt im Drill ab. Wie gesagt, hatte feinste Plötzmontagen. Einer riß direkt vor dem Kescher. Problem - ich hatte nur meinen kleinen, kurzen Kescher dabei. Lange Rute, zu kurzer Kescher, dünnstes Vorfächchen, das konnte nicht gut gehen so wie er sich noch wehrte. Einen schaffte ich noch zu landen an solch feiner Montage. Dann passierte mir zum ersten Mal unglaubliches. Fein abgehakt, Handy geholt zwecks Bild, richtige Ausrichtung gesucht... und der Dickkopf dreht auf, springt, springt, springt und legte nen ca 3M Sprint ins Wasser hin.   Ärgerte und freute mich zugleich, was für ein Held der Junge!
Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag und werde erst einmal alles haargenau ins Angelbuch schreiben!


----------



## Hecht100+

@mikesch Deine Rute stammt ungefähr aus dem Jahre 2005. Sie ist wohl nicht lange im Verkauf gewesen und auch nicht sehr häufig verkauft worden, sonst hätte man öfter mal eine im Internet gefunden. Wenn man dem Internet traut, WG ca 35 gr und eine eher weiche Rute.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dickes Petri sende ich aus dem Süden noch an @rutilus69 und an @Ukel !
> 
> Kleine Anekdote noch zu gestern, nur konnte ich nicht mehr schreiben um das Familienleben net zu arg zu strapazieren.
> Und glaubt mir liebe Ükels, als bekennender Christ schreibe ich die Wahrheit und nicht auf einer Kanonenkugel sitzend.
> Zur Dämmerung ging es gestern richtig los, Wahnsinn. Ich glaube ich habe einen profmässigen Hotspot gefunden. Im Sommer hatte ich dort schon schöne Ükel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und auch kleinere Barsche. Gestern ging es aber richtig ab mit den Döbeln. Sie bissen als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe. Einer riß direkt im Drill ab. Wie gesagt, hatte feinste Plötzmontagen. Einer riß direkt vor dem Kescher. Problem - ich hatte nur meinen kleinen, kurzen Kescher dabei. Lange Rute, zu kurzer Kescher, dünnstes Vorfächchen, das konnte nicht gut gehen so wie er sich noch wehrte. Einen schaffte ich noch zu landen an solch feiner Montage. Dann passierte mir zum ersten Mal unglaubliches. Fein abgehakt, Handy geholt zwecks Bild, richtige Ausrichtung gesucht... und der Dickkopf dreht auf, springt, springt, springt und legte nen ca 3M Sprint ins Wasser hin.   Ärgerte und freute mich zugleich, was für ein Held der Junge!
> Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag und werde erst einmal alles haargenau ins Angelbuch schreiben!


Lustige Geschichte  aber natürlich ärgerlich dann ! Trotzdem gelandet ist gelandet ....egal ob mit oder ohne Foto 

Dir auch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Hmmm, das Wetter sieht momentan so gar nicht nach ein paar schönen Stunden am Wasser aus.
> Mit Regen (in Maßen) komm ich klar, mit starkem Wind auch aber die Kombination daraus is mir nix.
> Schade, etwas Freizeit ist durchaus vorhanden.
> Mal sehen...



Geh raus und nutze einfach die Zeit Geo! Nicht Wenige beschreiben bestes Rotaugenwetter als dies, was es heute ist. Und wenn ich so auf die englischen Seiten schaue und das Wetter anhand der Bilder analysiere, dann sollte am richtigen Platz was gehen. Ab ca 10 Grad fangen sie mit der 'Balz' an, sie wollen und müssen Kraft tanken. Wolkig, regnerisch, das Wasser kräusselig vom Wind - perfekt!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sind die Krapfen empfehlenswert? Ich habe doch glatt am Montag einen Termin in Mainz bleibt Mainz....


Also mir munden sie vorzüglich. Ich könnte ja am Dienstag noch welche holen und mitbringen. Aber dann sind sie am Samstag auch gearantiert so pickelhart, dass maximal der Ferdinand noch an ihnen herumschleckt.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dickes Petri sende ich aus dem Süden noch an @rutilus69 und an @Ukel !
> 
> Kleine Anekdote noch zu gestern, nur konnte ich nicht mehr schreiben um das Familienleben net zu arg zu strapazieren.
> Und glaubt mir liebe Ükels, als bekennender Christ schreibe ich die Wahrheit und nicht auf einer Kanonenkugel sitzend.
> Zur Dämmerung ging es gestern richtig los, Wahnsinn. Ich glaube ich habe einen profmässigen Hotspot gefunden. Im Sommer hatte ich dort schon schöne Ükel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und auch kleinere Barsche. Gestern ging es aber richtig ab mit den Döbeln. Sie bissen als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe. Einer riß direkt im Drill ab. Wie gesagt, hatte feinste Plötzmontagen. Einer riß direkt vor dem Kescher. Problem - ich hatte nur meinen kleinen, kurzen Kescher dabei. Lange Rute, zu kurzer Kescher, dünnstes Vorfächchen, das konnte nicht gut gehen so wie er sich noch wehrte. Einen schaffte ich noch zu landen an solch feiner Montage. Dann passierte mir zum ersten Mal unglaubliches. Fein abgehakt, Handy geholt zwecks Bild, richtige Ausrichtung gesucht... und der Dickkopf dreht auf, springt, springt, springt und legte nen ca 3M Sprint ins Wasser hin.   Ärgerte und freute mich zugleich, was für ein Held der Junge!
> Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag und werde erst einmal alles haargenau ins Angelbuch schreiben!


Genau das Gleiche ist mir mit meinem ersten Döbel passiert, gelandet, drei Sprpnge, selbstreleased^^


----------



## Ukel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dickes Petri sende ich aus dem Süden noch an @rutilus69 und an @Ukel !
> 
> Kleine Anekdote noch zu gestern, nur konnte ich nicht mehr schreiben um das Familienleben net zu arg zu strapazieren.
> Und glaubt mir liebe Ükels, als bekennender Christ schreibe ich die Wahrheit und nicht auf einer Kanonenkugel sitzend.
> Zur Dämmerung ging es gestern richtig los, Wahnsinn. Ich glaube ich habe einen profmässigen Hotspot gefunden. Im Sommer hatte ich dort schon schöne Ükel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und auch kleinere Barsche. Gestern ging es aber richtig ab mit den Döbeln. Sie bissen als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe. Einer riß direkt im Drill ab. Wie gesagt, hatte feinste Plötzmontagen. Einer riß direkt vor dem Kescher. Problem - ich hatte nur meinen kleinen, kurzen Kescher dabei. Lange Rute, zu kurzer Kescher, dünnstes Vorfächchen, das konnte nicht gut gehen so wie er sich noch wehrte. Einen schaffte ich noch zu landen an solch feiner Montage. Dann passierte mir zum ersten Mal unglaubliches. Fein abgehakt, Handy geholt zwecks Bild, richtige Ausrichtung gesucht... und der Dickkopf dreht auf, springt, springt, springt und legte nen ca 3M Sprint ins Wasser hin.   Ärgerte und freute mich zugleich, was für ein Held der Junge!
> Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag und werde erst einmal alles haargenau ins Angelbuch schreiben!


Petri an dich, hauptsache, dass du ihn hattest, das reicht aus, auch ohne Foto. Mit meinem großen Döbel wäre es mir vor dem Messen und Fotografieren fast ähnlich ergangen, konnte ihn aber noch rechtzeitig wieder dingfest machen.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche ist mir mit meinem ersten Döbel passiert, gelandet, drei Sprpnge, selbstreleased^^



Klasse! Aber langsam wird es gruselig. Auch Dein Chaosangeln kommt meinen Künsten sehr nahe und mein lieber Onkel, welcher mich sehr oft von klein an zum Angeln mitnahm, schimpfte mich meiner Angelkunst wegen immer als "Kochtopfangler"


----------



## Andal

A propos Christ. Da kannte ich auch mal einen evangelischen Priester. Wenn der dabei war, brach immer irgendwie Armagedon aus. Der Angeltag endete immer in irgendwelchen Katastrophen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> A propos Christ. Da kannte ich auch mal einen evangelischen Priester. Wenn der dabei war, brach immer irgendwie Armagedon aus. Der Angeltag endete immer in irgendwelchen Katastrophen.




Wenn du göttlichen Beistand willst, musst du mindestens einen Kardinal an den Teich zerren. Aufs Fußvolk hören die Fische nicht.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> A propos Christ. Da kannte ich auch mal einen evangelischen Priester. Wenn der dabei war, brach immer irgendwie Armagedon aus. Der Angeltag endete immer in irgendwelchen Katastrophen.


... Blinker in den Bäumen am Langbürgnersee. Aber nicht etwa kanpp über dem Wasser. In 15 m Höhe bombten die Teile in die mächtigen Buchen. Wie das endlich überwunden war, klingelte das Handy. Tg beendet, weil ein Gemeindemitglied verstorben war.

... gemütliches Fischen am Autobahnsee. 14 Tage sonnigstes Wetter. Als wir saßen, jagte eine Gewitterfront die nächste.

... Anfischen am Schliersee. Schneestürme vom Feinsten. @mikesch meinte da, eine Skitour wäre angemessener.

... Anfischen am Walchensee. Dto. ... aber gleich so ein Schneesturm, dass wir drohten eingeschneit zu wer den.

... Fischen an einem Fluss. Er bringt Kaffee mit. Tat er auch, aber ohne Tassen. Kaffee aus leeren Maisdosen und Hundenäpfen schmeckt bescheiden. Dafür, Hochwürden war etwas fischneidig, haute er mir dann zweimal die Posenmontage von hinten ins Kreuz.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ... Blinker in den Bäumen am Langbürgnersee. Aber nicht etwa kanpp über dem Wasser. In 15 m Höhe bombten die Teile in die mächtigen Buchen. Wie das endlich überwunden war, klingelte das Handy. Tg beendet, weil ein Gemeindemitglied verstorben war.
> 
> ... gemütliches Fischen am Autobahnsee. 14 Tage sonnigstes Wetter. Als wir saßen, jagte eine Gewitterfront die nächste.
> 
> ... Anfischen am Schliersee. Schneestürme vom Feinsten. @mikesch meinte da, eine Skitour wäre angemessener.
> 
> ... Anfischen am Walchensee. Dto. ... aber gleich so ein Schneesturm, dass wir drohten eingeschneit zu wer den.
> 
> ... Fischen an einem Fluss. Er bringt Kaffee mit. Tat er auch, aber ohne Tassen. Kaffee aus leeren Maisdosen und Hundenäpfen schmeckt bescheiden. Dafür, Hochwürden war etwas fischneidig, haute er mir dann zweimal die Posenmontage von hinten ins Kreuz.


Wirklich lustig was es manchmal so gibt 

Walchensee und auch Kochelsee ,entfernt auch noch der Staffelsee sind richtig schöne Gewässer!  War früher öfter auf dem Campingplatz Kesselberg unten am Kochelsee, da konnte man allerdings auch die Gastkarten noch bezahlen und man musste kein Buch von 1000 Seiten auswendig lernen mit Regeln und Gesetzen! 
Trotzdem da würde ich auch irgendwie gerne mal wieder Angeln ,ist ne schöne Gegend mit leckeren Leberkassemmeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Du wärst von der Gegend heute wirklich enttäuscht. Sie ist mittlerweile dermaßen von den Freizeitwütigen überlaufen, dass die Gemeinden gar nicht mehr wissen, wie sie das noch in den Griff bekommen sollen. Grad am Walchensee geht's zu, wie am Viktualienmarkt beim Freibier...!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Du wärst von der Gegend heute wirklich enttäuscht. Sie ist mittlerweile dermaßen von den Freizeitwütigen überlaufen, dass die Gemeinden gar nicht mehr wissen, wie sie das noch in den Griff bekommen sollen. Grad am Walchensee geht's zu, wie am Viktualienmarkt beim Freibier...!


Sehr schade wirklich ! Walchensee war ja damals schon recht stark frequentiert aber der Kochelsee mit dem Dorf/Städtchen Kochel am See, war sehr urig und schön! 
Hatte mich damals mit dem Besitzer vom Campingplatz angefreundet und war mit ihm Angeln  das war eine schöne Zeit damals mit vielen schönen Erinnerungen !
Glaube ich Dir aber ungesehen, das sich dort vieles zum Nachteil verändert hat! 
Wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie in Kernten ,dahin braucht man zum Angeln auch nicht mehr fahren, jedenfalls nicht in der Saison 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Du wärst von der Gegend heute wirklich enttäuscht. Sie ist mittlerweile dermaßen von den Freizeitwütigen überlaufen, dass die Gemeinden gar nicht mehr wissen, wie sie das noch in den Griff bekommen sollen. Grad am Walchensee geht's zu, wie am Viktualienmarkt beim Freibier...!



Da haben einige Printblätter auch einen nicht geringen Anteil daran. Sehr oft gepriesen als DIE Topgewässer für den Modefisch Zander, Forellen...


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da haben einige Printblätter auch einen nicht geringen Anteil daran. Sehr oft gepriesen als DIE Topgewässer für den Modefisch Zander, Forellen...


Das eigentliche Problem an den Gewässern der Region sind gar nicht die Angler, die sich gegenseitig auf die Füsse treten. Es sind die ganzen Badegäste, Wildbader, Surfer und wer auch immer, die an Wochenenden, Brückentagen und in der Hauptreisezeit die Gewässer praktisch überrennen. Da findet man schon keinen Parkplatz mehr, geschweige denn einen Fleck am Wasser, wo man viertelwegs ungestört angeln könnte. Vom Müll, der zurückbleibt, ganz zu schweigen. Leider wird die Gegend praktisch zyklisch zugeschissen! An den Seen und den paar Flüsschen des Chiemgau das gleiche Spiel. Hier am Rhein ist das vergleichsweise noch golden - und trotzdem bleibe ich hier ab Freitag Abend dem Wasser lieber bis Sonntag Nacht fern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ist leider in vielen Regionen, gerade in den Alpen so ! Aber natürlich nicht nur dort! 
Gerade in den Alpen, Ausnahme Frankreich wird aber auch der Angler speziell, gut geschöpft finanziell !
Ganz speziell Slowenien und Österreich drehen da richtig am Rad !
Zum Glück haben wir Angler in Europa viele Möglichkeiten zum Ausweichen wenn man nicht gerade in einer solchen Region wohnt . Dann muss man entweder ein Vereinsgewässer zur Verfügung haben oder man hat wirklich die A..... Karte gezogen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Vor einiger Zeit hatten wir hier ja mal über Ruten von Cormoran diskutiert! 
Ich wollte die Diskussion jetzt nicht weiter diskutieren, zumal es jetzt auch nicht um Friedfisch geht! 
Was ich aber damals vergessen hatte zu erwähnen war ,Cormoran hat eine Unterspate für Waller , die Big Cat Ruten! 
Die sind wirklich sehr hochwertig und preiswert! 
Wollte ich nur nochmal schnell nachreichen ...... das vor diesen Ruten niemand zurück schrecken muss 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Die Österreicher verlangen aber nicht so viel, weil sie so unverschämt sind, sondern weil man die Preise anstandslos bezahlt.  Wobei natürlich der Preis, inklusive Hotelbindung, auch eine gewisse Exklusivität bietet. Diese Gewässer mit 100,- und mehr Euros pro Tag und Rute offerieren halt auch keine Menschenmassen. Das kostet und das wird dennoch gerne angenommen.

Mir klingt aber auch heute noch das Geschrei der deutschen Touristen aus den frühen 70ern im Ohr... "Ach ist das hier alles billig und viel!" - Jedes Jahr wurde es dann ein Stück teurer und weniger. Die Leute wollen das ja so. Da kann man doch keinem böse sein, wenn man ihm mit Geld droht!


----------



## rustaweli

Angelzeug sortiert, aufgeräumt, auch von gestern alles geordnet, Futter eingefroren und endlich mal Ordnung im Auto geschafft. Da sah es aus. Kofferraum voll mit Angelutensilien, Futter... Selbst in der Mittelanlage fand ich noch gebrauchte Ledgerlinks. Wahrscheinlich irgendwann nebenher aus Taschen gekramt, samt Dropshotbleien. Noch kurz ne kleine Radrunde mit Family gedreht.
Jetzt bin ich etwas melancholisch und möchte diese Stimmung nutzen um mal ein Sonntagswort an Euch zu richten und einfach einmal danke zu sagen.
Danke für Eure rege Teilnahme hier, danke an den Threadersteller und alle welche diesen am Laufen halten. Ihr habt mir echt wieder ein Feuer entfacht, eine Liebe zur "richtigen" Angelei geweckt, mit allem drum und dran! Ohne Euch würde ich vielleicht nur noch KuKös durch Wasser ziehen, mal auf Karpfen oder Waller ansitzen. Dieser Thread gab und gibt mir soviel. Wieder die innere Ruhe, das Schätzen auch der kleinen heimatlichen Weissfische, Freude an Posen und zitternden Spitzen, die Gier nach Wissen und Verbesserung der Methoden, befassen mit historisch und modern. Dem Abschalten am Fluss inmitten rauschender Baumkronen um selbst bei einem handlangen Rotauge sentimental und sich der unendlichen Schönheit der Natur und ihren Geschöpfen bewußt zu werden....
Ich schweife ab, also - Danke und bitte weiter so!
Mußte mal raus, sorry!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Gestern war ich auch kurz am Wasser, wären wider Wertungsfische gewesen.....da warte ich noch bis in Sommer bis noch bessere gehen. Insgesamt waren’s dann 4 Brachsen die größte mit 48, einen Aitel mit 47 und 2 Karpfen. Der erste Biss war gleich ein guter Karpfen wo dann leider der Feederhaken aufbog. Alle Fisch gingen auf Seitenarmmontage und Semmel am 5g Blei. 
Das Wetter war bis auf den böigen Wind richtig erträglich. Mal schauen evtl geh ich dann noch kurz raus.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, das ist für die Zeit ein stattliches Ergebnis wie ich finde!


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Angelzeug sortiert, aufgeräumt, auch von gestern alles geordnet, Futter eingefroren und endlich mal Ordnung im Auto geschafft. Da sah es aus. Kofferraum voll mit Angelutensilien, Futter... Selbst in der Mittelanlage fand ich noch gebrauchte Ledgerlinks. Wahrscheinlich irgendwann nebenher aus Taschen gekramt, samt Dropshotbleien. Noch kurz ne kleine Radrunde mit Family gedreht.
> Jetzt bin ich etwas melancholisch und möchte diese Stimmung nutzen um mal ein Sonntagswort an Euch zu richten und einfach einmal danke zu sagen.
> Danke für Eure rege Teilnahme hier, danke an den Threadersteller und alle welche diesen am Laufen halten. Ihr habt mir echt wieder ein Feuer entfacht, eine Liebe zur "richtigen" Angelei geweckt, mit allem drum und dran! Ohne Euch würde ich vielleicht nur noch KuKös durch Wasser ziehen, mal auf Karpfen oder Waller ansitzen. Dieser Thread gab und gibt mir soviel. Wieder die innere Ruhe, das Schätzen auch der kleinen heimatlichen Weissfische, Freude an Posen und zitternden Spitzen, die Gier nach Wissen und Verbesserung der Methoden, befassen mit historisch und modern. Dem Abschalten am Fluss inmitten rauschender Baumkronen um selbst bei einem handlangen Rotauge sentimental und sich der unendlichen Schönheit der Natur und ihren Geschöpfen bewußt zu werden....
> Ich schweife ab, also - Danke und bitte weiter so!
> Mußte mal raus, sorry!


Du hast da sehr tolle und tiefgehende Worte gefunden @rustaweli, danke dafür, das ist es, was unser Hobby ausmacht und besser kann man es nicht beschreiben...!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> ... Anfischen am Schliersee. Schneestürme vom Feinsten. @mikesch meinte da, eine Skitour wäre angemessener. ....


Da hatte er ja auch "wasserdichte" Jeans.   




Andal schrieb:


> ... Fischen an einem Fluss. Er bringt Kaffee mit. Tat er auch, aber ohne Tassen. Kaffee aus leeren Maisdosen und Hundenäpfen schmeckt bescheiden. Dafür, Hochwürden war etwas fischneidig, haute er mir dann zweimal die Posenmontage von hinten ins Kreuz.


Dafür hast du etwas gefangen, er nicht. Allerdings auch nicht unseren Zielfisch aber schneiderfrei. Die bärtigen Zielfische hatten sich etwas rar gemacht.


----------



## Andal




----------



## Minimax

Dem Angelkumpel warst heute zu regnerisch, aber unter ner Brücke lässt sich ganz gut aushalten. Finde nicht nur ich  





Aber jetzt werd ich mich verlagern müssen, der Bursche hat zu viel Rambazamba gemacht. Mal sehen ob ich hier am fremden Fluss noch ein trockenes Plätzchen finde.
Hg Euer
Mini


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht, was heute alles geschrieben wurde, habe aber für heute wieder einen Bericht: das Wetter hier besser als erwartet, rief nochmal alles nach einen Ausflug ans Wasser. Wieder Leine oder ein See, wo ein Angelkumpel die Tage gut gefangen hatte? Die Entscheidung fiel auf den See, dort ist kein weites Laufen nötig. Ich wollte parallel eine leichte Feederrute und die Kopfrute testen, um zu sehen, ob die Fische im Tiefen bei 6-8 m oder schon im Flachen bei 3-4 m zu fangen sind. Schonmal vorweggenommen, es war fast egal, beides brachte Fisch, wobei es jeweils etwas dauerte, bis der Fisch am Platz war. Während allerdings bei der Kopfrute Rotaugen bissen , insgesamt 8 Stück, gab es auf die leichte Feederrute neben ein paar Rotaugen einen Brassen, der aber kurz vorm Ufer wieder ausstieg und zum Abschluss noch einen Schuppi von genau 50 cm, übrigens an 16er Mono, 11er Vorfach und 18er Haken. Als es dann dämmerte, fing es an, leicht zu regnen, also eingepackt, und als alles verstaut war, kam’s richtig runter.....tja, war nen guter Tag wieder



Petri wieder mal schöne Fische..


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Dem Angelkumpel warst heute zu regnerisch, aber unter ner Brücke lässt sich ganz gut aushalten. Finde nicht nur ich
> Anhang anzeigen 339071
> 
> Aber jetzt werd ich mich verlagern müssen, der Bursche hat zu viel Rambazamba gemacht. Mal sehen ob ich hier am fremden Fluss noch ein trockenes Plätzchen finde.
> Hg Euer
> Mini



Dir auch ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Rute nciht Mikesch.
> Auf dem Bild sehe ich ne M Spinnrute, welche sich sicherlich auch allroundig einsetzen lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/IcAAAOSwPpJeIICD/s-l1600.jpg


Habe ich auch gemacht, hauptsächlich mit Schwimmer an unseren Vereinsweihern. Als Spinnrute war sie nie im Einsatz.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @mikesch Deine Rute stammt ungefähr aus dem Jahre 2005. Sie ist wohl nicht lange im Verkauf gewesen und auch nicht sehr häufig verkauft worden, sonst hätte man öfter mal eine im Internet gefunden. Wenn man dem Internet traut, WG ca 35 gr und eine eher weiche Rute.


Die Rute hat damals im Geschäft zu mir gesagt: "Nimm' mich mit." Und damit das *Habenmöchtsyndrom* ausgelöst.

Diese "Krankeit" hat mir am Freitag diese Rolle beschert: Balzer Alegra Vertical Pro 2019.


----------



## Hering 58

Euch ein dickes  Petri @dawurzelsepp ,@Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ach Jungs, was für ein herrlicher Tag! Da wirst Du vom Regen geweckt, der an die Scheiben trommelt. Man verkriecht sich eins ums andere Mal unter der Decke, bis der Hund einem furzend zu verstehen gibt, dass es langsam Zeit wird. Nach ner halben Stunde bin ich dann das erste Mal Klitschenass. Beim Frühstück starre ich dann mit n den Regen hinaus und denke, dass ich letztes Wochenende nicht am Wasser war und nächstes Wochenende auch nicht ans Wasser komme. Mrs. Wuemmehunter schaut mich etwas mitleidig an, als ich mitteile, dass ich trotz des Dauerregens an die Wümme muss!
Das Tackle ist schnell gepackt und es geht an die untere Wümme im Tidenbereich. Eine Stelle, die bislang immer Fisch gebracht, im Sommer richtig viel und in der kalten Jahreszeit hat es zumindest die eine oder andere Handlanger Güster gegeben.
Das Wasser hat gerade seinen höchsten Punkt erreicht, als ich ankomme. Ich montiere meine Matrix Haevy Feeder in 4,20 m Länge, hänge einen 80. gr Korb samt einer gut klebenden Futtermischung ein ködere drei Maden am 14er Haken an und rege die Montage an die
mir bekannte Kante im Bereich einer Außenkurve. Eine Stunde passiert nichts, außer dass mir der Regen langsam die Kimme runterläuft. Ich will Fisch, aber der beißt nicht. Strategiewechsel: Ich positioniere die Montage direkt am Fuß der ausgefransten Steinpackung. Eine montagenfressende Stelle. Aber sie bringt Bisse. Zwei versemmel ich, den dritten kann ich parieren, um den Fisch, ein durchaus respektables Rotauge beim Keschern wieder zu verlieren. Die Schraube, den den Kescherkopf hält, hat sich endgültig verabschiedet und treibt jetzt samt Kescherkopf in Richtung Nordsee!
Ich sollte lieber Schluss machen, denn die Handlandumg eines größeren Brassens birgt auf der nassen Steinpackung ein gewisses Unfallrisiko. Aber ich will Fisch! Einige Minuten später kommt der nächste, sehr engagierte Biss! Es ist ein Aland der 40er- Klasse. Ich bekomme den Burschen sogar heile aus dem Wasser. Ich bin inzwischen klitschnass, aber maximal zufrieden! Dann fange ich sogar noch einige weitere Plötzen und Güstern, bis schließlich Mrs Wuemmehunter anruft, und mir einen Braten offeriert, der in einer knappen Stunde auf dem Tisch kommen soll. Ach Jungs, was für ein herrlicher Tag.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@dawurzelsepp und @Minimax: Auch Euch ein herzliches Petri! @rustaweli: wirklich schöne Worte, die Du da gefunden hast!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ach Jungs, was für ein herrlicher Tag! Da wirst Du vom Regen geweckt, der an die Scheiben trommelt. Man verkriecht sich eins ums andere Mal unter der Decke, bis der Hund einem furzend zu verstehen gibt, dass es langsam Zeit wird. Nach ner halben Stunde bin ich dann das erste Mal Klitsche Nass. Beim Frühstück starte ich dann mit n den Regen hinaus und denke, dass ich letztes Wochenende nicht am Wasser war und nächstes Wochenende auch nicht ans Wasser komme. Mrs. Wuemmehunter schaut mich etwas mitleidig an, als ich mitteile, dass ich trotz des Dauerregens an die Wümme muss!
> Das Tackle ist schnell gepackt und es geht an die untere Wümme im Tidenbereich. Eine Stelle, die bislang immer Fisch gebracht, im Sommer richtig viel und in der kalten Jahreszeit hat es zumindest die eine oder andere Handlanger Güster gegeben.
> Das Wasser hat gerade seinen höchsten Punkt erreicht, als ich ankomme. Ich montiere meine Matrix Haevy Feeder in 4,20 m Länge, hänge einen 80. gr Korb samt einer gut klebenden Futtermischung und in, ködere drei Maden am 14er Haken an und rege die Montage an die
> mir bekannte Kante im Bereich einer Außenkurve. Eine Stunde passiert nichts, außer dass mir der Regen langsam die Kimme runterläuft. Ich will Fisch, aber der beißt nicht. Strategiewechsel: Ich positioniere die Montage direkt am Fuß der ausgefransten Steinpackung. Eine montagenfressende Stelle. Aber sie bringt Bisse. Zwei versemmel ich, den dritten kann ich parieren, um den Fisch, ein durchaus respektables Rotauge beim Keschern wieder zu verlieren. Die Schraube, den den Kescherkopf hält, hat sich endgültig verabschiedet und treibt jetzt samt Kescherkopf in Richtung Nordsee!
> Ich sollte lieber
> Schluss machen, denn die Handlandumg eines größeren Brassens birgt auf der nassen Steinpackung ein gewisses Unfallrisiko. Aber ich will Fisch! Einige Minuten später kommt der nächste, sehr engagierte Biss! Es ist ein Aland der 40er- Klasse. Ich bekomme den Burschen sogar heile aus dem Wasser. Ich bin inzwischen klitschnass, aber maximal zufrieden! Dann fange ich sogar noch einige weitere Plötzen und Güstern, bis schließlich Mrs Wuemmehunter anruft, und mir einen Braten offeriert, der in einer knappen Stunde auf dem Tisch kommen soll. Ach Jungs, was für ein herrlicher Tag.



Petri zu den Fischen
Hat ja wieder super geklappt bei dir


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Bei sovielen Widrigkeiten hätten viele sicherlich frühzeitig die Segel gestrichen. Deine Fische hast du dir redlich verdient, Petri!

@Minimax: Auch nach Brandenburg ein Petri...gut, dass du alleine losgekommen bist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch an alle Fänger ein dickes Petri !
Wenn bei euch das Wetter nur halb so schlecht ist wie hier ( Sturm ,Regen )
Dann meinen Respekt!!!!!


----------



## phirania

Hier ist Dauer Regen und starker Wind.
Der Regen kommt zeitweise sogar waagerecht vom Himmel.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Angelzeug sortiert, aufgeräumt, auch von gestern alles geordnet, Futter eingefroren und endlich mal Ordnung im Auto geschafft. Da sah es aus. Kofferraum voll mit Angelutensilien, Futter... Selbst in der Mittelanlage fand ich noch gebrauchte Ledgerlinks. Wahrscheinlich irgendwann nebenher aus Taschen gekramt, samt Dropshotbleien. Noch kurz ne kleine Radrunde mit Family gedreht.
> Jetzt bin ich etwas melancholisch und möchte diese Stimmung nutzen um mal ein Sonntagswort an Euch zu richten und einfach einmal danke zu sagen.
> Danke für Eure rege Teilnahme hier, danke an den Threadersteller und alle welche diesen am Laufen halten. Ihr habt mir echt wieder ein Feuer entfacht, eine Liebe zur "richtigen" Angelei geweckt, mit allem drum und dran! Ohne Euch würde ich vielleicht nur noch KuKös durch Wasser ziehen, mal auf Karpfen oder Waller ansitzen. Dieser Thread gab und gibt mir soviel. Wieder die innere Ruhe, das Schätzen auch der kleinen heimatlichen Weissfische, Freude an Posen und zitternden Spitzen, die Gier nach Wissen und Verbesserung der Methoden, befassen mit historisch und modern. Dem Abschalten am Fluss inmitten rauschender Baumkronen um selbst bei einem handlangen Rotauge sentimental und sich der unendlichen Schönheit der Natur und ihren Geschöpfen bewußt zu werden....
> Ich schweife ab, also - Danke und bitte weiter so!
> Mußte mal raus, sorry!


Wirklichkeit sehr schöner Beitrag! Finde ich gut das jemand so schöne Worte gefunden hat ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Petri ihr wettertrotzende.
Ich hoffe euch erwischt jetzt nicht die durchaus tödliche Männergrippe...
Schade um den Kescher @Wuemmehunter


----------



## rutilus69

Petri! @Minimax und @Wuemmehunter und vor allem Respekt, dass ihr euch bei dem Wetter rausbewegt habt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.

Ich war vorhin auch nochmal kurz am Flüsschen. Der Wetterbericht sprach ja von gelegentlichen Schauern........


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nach einer Dreiviertelstunde und zwei Döbeln war ich durchgeweicht. Der Dauerregen wurde immer stärker und der Wind leider auch. Ich saß noch ne halbe Stunde im Auto aber das Wetter besserte sich nicht. Also Abfahrt.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Naja. Doll war es nicht aber besser einmal durchgeweicht als gar nicht geangelt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Für Dich auch @Professor Tinca ,ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Döbeln und meinen Respekt! 
Wie immer schöne Bilder und tolle Döbel 
Mir persönlich gefallen auch immer die Bilder so vom Gewässer und drumherum sehr gut, man bekommt einen schönen Eindruck und kann sich alles besser vorstellen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Petri Herr Professor


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Naja. Doll war es nicht aber besser einmal durchgeweicht als gar nicht geangelt.


Recht hast Du, Professor! Ein dickes Petri für Dich!


----------



## rutilus69

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Poste mal wieder ein Foto wenn du wieder welche fertig hast!  Die sehen immer sehr gut aus!
> 
> LG Michael



Gut, Du wolltest es nicht anders   

Ein paar Reed-Waggler, der lange braucht noch ein Bad im Klarlack, die beiden anderen habe ich schon gefischt und sie haben den Test bestanden:





Die kleinen habe ich schon eine Weile fertig und teilweise auch schon gefischt. Der kleine dicke trägt mal eben so schlappe 4BB  :






Und die hier haben auch eben ein Bad im Klarlack genommen:





Zum Maßstab: der kleine dicke ist 8cm, der kleine Reed-Waggler 14cm und die lange schlanke hat ca. 20cm.

Schönen Restsonntag euch allen!!


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Gut, Du wolltest es nicht anders
> 
> Ein paar Reed-Waggler, der lange braucht noch ein Bad im Klarlack, die beiden anderen habe ich schon gefischt und sie haben den Test bestanden:
> Anhang anzeigen 339082
> 
> 
> Die kleinen habe ich schon eine Weile fertig und teilweise auch schon gefischt. Der kleine dicke trägt mal eben so schlappe 4BB  :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339084
> 
> 
> Und die hier haben auch eben ein Bad im Klarlack genommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 339083
> 
> 
> Zum Maßstab: der kleine dicke ist 8cm, der kleine Reed-Waggler 14cm und die lange schlanke hat ca. 20cm.
> 
> Schönen Restsonntag euch allen!!


Wow !
Die sehen wirklich suuuper aus !
Da hast du wirklich etwas drauf, kannst du stolz drauf sein ! Wirklich! 

LG Michael


----------



## rutilus69

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow !
> Die sehen wirklich suuuper aus !
> Da hast du wirklich etwas drauf, kannst du stolz drauf sein ! Wirklich!
> 
> LG Michael



Vielen Dank für die Blumen.
Es sind halt Gebrauchsposen. Pinsel, Farbe und ich waren noch nie die besten Freunde. Wenn ich mir die Meisterwerke von einigen unserer Mit-Ükel hier so anschaue, dann geht da noch ein bisschen was.
Aber Hauptsache sie schwimmen und gehen ab und an unter


----------



## Tobias85

Tolle Posen @rutilus69, die können sich wirklich sehen lassen.  genauso wie Professores Döbel, herzliches Petri!


----------



## rustaweli

Hier geht es ja wieder rund!
Petri @dawurzelsepp zur schönen Strecke, @Minimax zum prächtigen Dickkopf sowie zum Erfolg bei Deinen Bedingungen @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Waller Michel

Wo wir vorhin mehrfach das Thema Wetter hatten !
Bei uns hier in Braunschweig bläst der Wind heute stärker als beim Sturm Sabine den Sie so großartig angekündigt hatte! 
Nächste Woche soll es dazu noch kühler werden und Schneeregen einsetzen  
Kann wohl noch dauern bis man hier Frühjahr erwarten darf !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Bloss weil wir einen milden Winter hatten, weil  es ein paar Tage warm war, ist es vermessen, jetzt schon den Frühling zu erwarten. Schaut in den Kalender... die warmen Tage sind noch lange hin. Aber wenn es jetzt noch sauber regnet und schneit, hat es auch sein Gutes. Es füllt die Speicher wieder auf. Was wären wir Angler schließlich ohne Wasser?


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Bloss weil wir einen milden Winter hatten, weil  es ein paar Tage warm war, ist es vermessen, jetzt schon den Frühling zu erwarten. Schaut in den Kalender... die warmen Tage sind noch lange hin. Aber wenn es jetzt noch sauber regnet und schneit, hat es auch sein Gutes. Es füllt die Speicher wieder auf. Was wären wir Angler schließlich ohne Wasser?



Das stimmt! 
Bis auf die Granetalsperre wo unser Verein das Fischereirecht besitzt!  Die liegt irgendwo bei 75% ,sind die anderen Sperren teilweise noch unter 30 oder 40 % im Harz !
Dafür das es hier wirklich reichlich geregnet hat ist das irgendwo erschreckend wenig !
Wasser ist ja nicht nur für die Fische die Lebensader sondern auch für Mensch und Tier! 
Hat selbstverständlich auch was mit der Entnahme zu tun, is ja klar. ....
Aber hast ja Recht, früher hat auch nicht selten sogar bis mitte März Schnee gelegen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Hier stürmt es teilweise, da fragt man sich warum bei Sabine so ein Aufstand gemacht wurde. Dicke Tanne liegt im Garten.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Hier stürmt es teilweise, da fragt man sich warum bei Sabine so ein Aufstand gemacht wurde. Dicke Tanne liegt im Garten.


Sowas ist ärgerlich. Soll ich meine Motorsäge am Sonntag mitbringen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Unser Prof wieder.
Dickes Petri natürlich @Professor Tinca !


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
Petri zu den Fischen.Schade um den Kescher.


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache sie schwimmen und gehen ab und an unter


Genau, dass sagen ich auch immer. Egal, wie sie aussehen, die Freude wird desto größer wenn man mit seinen selbstgebauten Werke Fische fängt. Aber deine Posen haben was für sich . Die Sticks sehen besonders gut aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Also hier stürmt es auch, aber gegen Sabine ist das heute nichts. Hatte kurzfristig sogar noch überlegt, trotz Erkältung ans Wasser zu gehen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 15 Meter Länge am Sonntag, wir wollen nach Bremen.


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69
Tolle Posen,da hast du wirklich etwas drauf.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 15 Meter Länge am Sonntag, wir wollen nach Bremen.


Oha.


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca , @rutilus69 , @dawurzelsepp , @Minimax und @Wuemmehunter Ein herzliches Petri Heil an euch allen. Ihr habt dem Wetter die kalte Schulter gezeigt. Bei uns war Dauerregen und starker Wind. Da bin ich noch nicht mal zum rauchen vor die Tür gegangen. 
Wuemme war ja komplett durchgeweicht. Hoffentlich hast du dir nichts geholt, so das ich dich am kommenden Sonntag begrüßen kann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Regen macht mir nichts aus, Hitze schon eher, wie ihr ja wisst!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Regen macht mir nichts aus, Hitze schon eher, wie ihr ja wisst!


Darum sitze ich auch vorzugsweise Nachts am Fluss.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Regen macht mir nichts aus, Hitze schon eher, wie ihr ja wisst!


Ich mag eigentlich viel lieber die Hitze ,war halt auch sehr lange in warmen Regionen! 
Vor paar Jahren hätte ich geschrieben kälter als 35 Grad brauche ich nicht !
Mittlerweile wo ich keine 20 Jahre mehr bin  also knapp drüber, hab ich damit aber auch zu kämpfen  das erste was ich letzten Sommer getan habe, war den Sonnenschirm am Wasser aufzubauen 
Aber gut ! Ich freue mich trotzdem sehr auf den Sommer. .....
Hier bei uns ist mittlerweile so starker Wind das ich gleich beim Gassi gehen unser kleines Krümelmonster an die Leine nehme ,ich habe tatsächlich Angst das Sie sich gegen den Wind nicht halten kann!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Regen macht mir nichts aus, Hitze schon eher, wie ihr ja wisst!


Also wenn ich so wie du in Gieselwerder in der prallen Sonne gesessen hätte, wäre es mir nicht anders ergangen. Mit dem heißen Planeten ich nicht zu spaßen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Hier mal was zu den ersten Auswirkungen des Brexits auf die Angler und deren Industrie.
Auf manchen Seiten sind einige Kommentare der Briten dazu aus meiner Sicht aber schon arg fragwürdig/grenzwertig. Aber darum geht es ja nicht.





__





						News Stories | News | Angling Times
					

Get your News Stories fix with Angling Times. Keep up to date with all the latest News Stories news, with exclusive features, stories, videos, and opinion pieces.




					www.anglingtimes.co.uk


----------



## Andal

GW war schon grenzwertig. Da hat es mir auch sauber den Nacken aufgebrannt. Zum Glück war es nicht schwül - das verträgt meine Pumpe gar nicht mehr!


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich mag eigentlich viel lieber die Hitze ,war halt auch sehr lange in warmen Regionen!
> Vor paar Jahren hätte ich geschrieben kälter als 35 Grad brauche ich nicht !
> Mittlerweile wo ich keine 20 Jahre mehr bin  also knapp drüber, hab ich damit aber auch zu kämpfen  das erste was ich letzten Sommer getan habe, war den Sonnenschirm am Wasser aufzubauen
> Aber gut ! Ich freue mich trotzdem sehr auf den Sommer. .....
> Hier bei uns ist mittlerweile so starker Wind das ich gleich beim Gassi gehen unser kleines Krümelmonster an die Leine nehme ,ich habe tatsächlich Angst das Sie sich gegen den Wind nicht halten kann!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339092


Süßer Hund. hast du ihn schon bei den Boardie Hunden vorgestellt?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
Was für ein süßer Hund. Sehr schönes Foto.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Danke    
Wusste ich gar nicht das es hier  einen Hundethread gibt 
Wir haben sogar zwei Hunde,  mein Schatten noch  die lieben beide ans Wasser gehen und Angeln , bei Frieda müssen wir nur aufpassen, sonst geht Sie baden  zum Glück hört sie aber gut


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
Colles Foto Michi.


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/boardie-hunde-fotos.74166/


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Colles Foto Michi.
> 
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/boardie-hunde-fotos.74166/


Danke für den Link !

LG Michael


----------



## Mikesch

Hätte ich beinahe vergessen:
Danke an Prof u. Hecht für die Info zur Rute.


----------



## Hecht100+

@mikesch Hat deine Rute eigentlich nur Stahlringe, auf dem Foto von @Professor Tinca sah das so aus?


----------



## Mikesch

Die Ringe haben Einlagen, sind aber wahrscheinlich keine SIC sondern Hardloy.
Da ich leichte Ruten bis 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht nur mit Mono fische stört es nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ein paar von meinen alten Kameraden hatten mich vor ca. einer Woche gefragt was ich von der Idee halten würde mal wieder im Frühsommer an den Po nach Italien zu fahren für ein paar Tage um zu Angeln .
Hatte die ganze Zeit auch darüber nachgedacht, weil es wirklich super zum Angeln ist und alles drumherum auch reizvoll ist!
Jetzt scheint sich aber in Norditalien die Lage langsam heftig zu werden mit dem Virus!
Die Österreicher machen so langsam aber sicher die Grenzen dicht und die Behörden in Italien riegeln ganze Städte ab !
Das klingt nicht gut!  Um den Angelausflug geht es mir dabei noch nicht einmal, aber der Virus rückt doch stark näher!
Ich hoffe das die Italiener das ohne noch größere Menschenverluste bald in den Griff bekommen und das es hier bei uns einigermaßen gut verläuft!
Stellt euch nur mal vor, hier beginnt die Angelsaison und die Städte werden abgesperrt ! Natürlich auch was das normale Leben betrifft, gar nicht auszudenken?

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ein paar von meinen alten Kameraden hatten mich vor ca. einer Woche gefragt was ich von der Idee halten würde mal wieder im Frühsommer an den Po nach Italien zu fahren für ein paar Tage um zu Angeln .
> Hatte die ganze Zeit auch darüber nachgedacht, weil es wirklich super zum Angeln ist und alles drumherum auch reizvoll ist!
> Jetzt scheint sich aber in Norditalien die Lage langsam heftig zu werden mit dem Virus!
> Die Österreicher machen so langsam aber sicher die Grenzen dicht und die Behörden in Italien riegeln ganze Städte ab !
> Das klingt nicht gut!  Um den Angelausflug geht es mir dabei noch nicht einmal, aber der Virus rückt doch stark näher!
> Ich hoffe das die Italiener das ohne noch größere Menschenverluste bald in den Griff bekommen und das es hier bei uns einigermaßen gut verläuft!
> Stellt euch nur mal vor, hier beginnt die Angelsaison und die Städte werden abgesperrt ! Natürlich auch was das normale Leben betrifft, gar nicht auszudenken?
> 
> LG Michael


Da stimme ich dir zu. Der Virus rückt immer näher. Ist schon bedenklich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
Der Virus  ist schon bedenklich.Wer weiß was da noch auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Der Virus  ist schon bedenklich.Wer weiß was da noch auf uns zukommt.


Das denke ich mir auch gerade! 
Ich meine man braucht natürlich keine Panik oder so! 
Aber Zuhause mal paar Lebensmittel Bunkern kann nicht schaden! 
Auch unabhängig von dem Virus, die meisten inklusive wir ,haben die nie so super viel Zuhause! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir auch gerade!
> Ich meine man braucht natürlich keine Panik oder so!
> Aber Zuhause mal paar Lebensmittel Bunkern kann nicht schaden!
> Auch unabhängig von dem Virus, die meisten inklusive wir ,haben die nie so super viel Zuhause!
> 
> LG Michael


Jetzt macht aber mal nicht so, als wenn der dritte Weltkrieg kommt.
Geht angeln, dann kommt ihr auf andere Gedanken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Jetzt macht aber mal nicht so, als wenn der dritte Weltkrieg kommt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Deshalb schreibe ich ja keine Panik !
Aber guck in Italien. ...die Regale in den Supermärkten sind absolut leer !
Das Militär soll jetzt Lebensmittel rein bringen!
Ich meinte das mehr allgemein, wenn heutzutage mal was passiert, haben die meisten Leute nichts mehr Zuhause!
Die Generation von meiner Oma zB ,die hatten immer mächtig Reserven, bedingt durch die Erlebnisse im Krieg damals.

LG


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe kaum Vorräte im Haus. Ich hab mir schon vor einiger Zeit überlegt, das ich im Krisen oder Katastrophenfall Essen einfach nur noch bestellen werde. Außerdem ist das schon warm und man braucht kein Geschirr.


----------



## geomas

So, herzliche Petri heils gehen raus an die wackeren Ükels quer durch die Republik!

@Wuemmehunter - für Alande schlägt mein kleines, altes Anglerherz doppelt so schnell: ein wunderschönes Exemplar hast Du da aus der Wümme gezaubert.
Hoffentlich oder besser sicher findest Du am kommenden Sonntag adäquaten Ersatz für den Kescher.

@dawurzelsepp  - Petri zu dem bunten Friedfischstrauß! Dir würde ich beim Angeln gerne mal auf die Finger sehen, scheinst ein ganz ausgeschlafener Spezi zu sein!

@Minimax : Glückwunsch zum Unter der Brücke - Döbel. Reib den Fang Deinem Kumpel ruhig mal so richtig unter die Nase...

@Professor Tinca : jaja, der Wetterbericht, immer wieder der Wetterbericht... . Mittlerweile empfinde ich ja schon den Namen als Provokation, weil weniger berichtet als prognostiziert, hochgerechnet oder geschätzt wird. 
Petri zu den wunderschönen Döbeln!

@rustaweli - danke für die Worte in Richtung Stammtisch, denen mag ich mich gerne anschließen!


----------



## geomas

Mal sehen, was die kommende Woche, abgesehen vom Höhepunkt am Sonntag, so bringen wird. 
Momentan hab ich etliche Vormittagstermine mit „Freizeit” am Nachmittag. Dem Wetter traue ich so ziemlich alles zu.
Hmm, vielleicht gehts morgen noch mal spontan los, abhängig von Wind und Niederschlag. Aber nicht weit weg. 

Neulich bekam ich von einem ebenso freundlichen wie kompeteten Boardie aus der „Pampa” eine winzige, wunderschöne und liebenswert klackernde Daiwa-Rolle aus den 80er Jahren. Die sollte sich gut an der ebenso schönen Daiwa-Picker machen.
Ne detaillierte Vorstellung in Wort und Bild folgt nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Einsatz.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Allen die gestern am Wasser waren meine größten Respekt und Anerkennung, Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen. 

Ich habs gestern nach einer durchzechten Nacht für gerade mal 20min ans Wasser geschafft. Warum nur so kurz? 
Der Wind war so stark geworden das ein FIschen mit Pose und Semmel nicht mehr möglich war. Die Windböhen haben mir regelrecht die Rute immerwider Umgeworfen und der Schnurbogen war gar nicht mehr händelbar. Selbst das ich in der Stadt unterwegs war wo eig der Schutz der Häuser wäre hat nichts geholfen. Entschneidert hab ich mich aber mit einen ca.. 45cm Aitel und einen Biss gab es auch noch. 

@geomas 


> Dir würde ich beim Angeln gerne mal auf die Finger sehen, scheinst ein ganz ausgeschlafener Spezi zu sein!



Eig hab ich keine Geheimnisse die ich nicht preisgeben könnte darum kann ich meien Erfahrung auch weitergeben, das komische ist wenn andere so fischen wie ich fangen sie meistens weniger was sehr komisch ist. Was denn Spezie angeht gibts in Bayern einen guten Satz den ich weder bejahen noch verneinen kann. "De Leit songs"  zu Deutsch die Leute sagens.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Deshalb schreibe ich ja keine Panik !
> Aber guck in Italien. ...die Regale in den Supermärkten sind absolut leer !
> Das Militär soll jetzt Lebensmittel rein bringen!
> Ich meinte das mehr allgemein, wenn heutzutage mal was passiert, haben die meisten Leute nichts mehr Zuhause!
> Die Generation von meiner Oma zB ,die hatten immer mächtig Reserven, bedingt durch die Erlebnisse im Krieg damals.
> 
> LG





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe kaum Vorräte im Haus. Ich hab mir schon vor einiger Zeit überlegt, das ich im Krisen oder Katastrophenfall Essen einfach nur noch bestellen werde. Außerdem ist das schon warm und man braucht kein Geschirr.


Genau so!

*Spare in der Not, denn da hast du Zeit dazu! *


----------



## rustaweli

Mein Gott, was würde ich für solch Gewässer und Wurfkünste geben.
Gott muß Dich sehr lieben wenn er Dich mit diesen Landschaften samt Passion segnet.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was würde ich für solch Gewässer und Wurfkünste geben.
> Gott muß Dich sehr lieben wenn er Dich mit diesen Landschaften samt Passion segnet.


Alles eine Frage des Geldes. Was glaubst du, was bei mir für Passionen durchkommen und welche Lokationen mir zur Verfügung stehen, wenn der jähe Reichtum ausbricht?


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage des Geldes.



Hatte jetzt weniger das Erkaufen auf dem Schirm als mehr das Glück in solch Gegenden zu leben oder gar aufzuwachsen. Solch Gewässer gibt es auch hier, Thüringen, Schwarzwald...aber wer wächst da schon mit solchen Gerten auf oder kann sie sein Hausgewässer nennen.
Aber so sind wir eben auch glücklich in unserer Kaste als Coarse Angler.


----------



## Andal

Ich bin in einem Landstrich voller Forellenbäche aufgewachsen und da träumte ich immer von den großen Strömen. Heute lebe ich am großen Strom und träume von den beschaulichen englischen Flüsschen. Die Äpfel aus dem Nachbarsgarten sind immer die süsseren!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich träume von Fischen nicht von Gewässern - wie schon mal erwähnt fehlt mir einzig ein Kanal zu meinem Glück, ansonsten von kleinen (u.a. Diemel) über mittlere (Fulle,  Werra) bis hin zum Weserstrom habe ich alles im Einzugsgebiet, hinzu kommen mit dem Eder-, Diemel- und Twistesee größere Stillgewässer, ganz zu schweigen von unzähligen Kiesgruben - Nordhessen ist gut zu uns Anglern


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem Landstrich voller Forellenbäche aufgewachsen und da träumte ich immer von den großen Strömen. Heute lebe ich am großen Strom und träume von den beschaulichen englischen Flüsschen. Die Äpfel aus dem Nachbarsgarten sind immer die süsseren!



Man hat nie alles ! Niergendwo !
Ich habe hier unzählige tolle Seen im Flachland!  Seen im Gebirge  ( Harz )
Bäche und Forellenbäche, den Mittelandkanal ,Stichkanal und ein Stück Elbe Seitenkanal ! Aaaaaber keinen großen Strom ! Mich plagt täglich der Gedanke Rhein ,Main ,Donau, Rhone ,Po und natürlich mein geliebter Ebro !
Der Mensch will immer das was Er gerade nicht hat ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Es wäre auch fatal, wenn man alles hätte. Ohne Wünsche und Träume wäre das Leben ohne Inhalte und enorm fad. Wer behauptet, er wäre rundherum zufrieden und nichts würde ihm abgehen, der lügt. Wenigstens sich selber an!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Es wäre auch fatal, wenn man alles hätte. Ohne Wünsche und Träume wäre das Leben ohne Inhalte und enorm fad. Wer behauptet, er wäre rundherum zufrieden und nichts würde ihm abgehen, der lügt. Wenigstens sich selber an!


DA hast du wirklich absolut Recht! 
Man muss sich auch mal auf etwas freuen können! 
Bin ja in Wiesbaden geboren und ganz in der Nähe vom Rhein aufgewachsen!  Der Rhein war einfach selbstverständlich und immer da !
Heute freue ich mich wie ein kleines Kind, wenn ich dort hinfahre 
Noch mehr an den Ebro oder so ! Dort hatte ich auch mal gewohnt! Der war auch mal selbstverständlich! 
Wenn ich weiß das ich dort hinkomme  rede ich wochenlang von nichts anderem !
Da bin ich wie ein kleines Kind!  Hätte man alles, könnte man sich nicht freuen!  Davon abgesehen, bin ich sehr gerne auch mal unterwegs! Ich genieße es sogar mit ner Tasse Kaffee und einer mitgebrachten Semmel auf einer Raststätte Pause zu machen und mir die Atmosphäre rein zu ziehen! Woanders hinzukommen, natürlich auch zum Angeln .....einfach Fernweh auszuleben .....schwärm schwärm schwärm 

LG


----------



## Wuemmehunter

„Der Genuß liegt in der Beschränkung“, hat meine Oma immer gesagt! (Wenn ich mal wieder nicht von Schokolade lassen konnte!)


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> „Der Genuß liegt in der Beschränkung“, hat meine Oma immer gesagt! (Wenn ich mal wieder nicht von Schokolade lassen konnte!)


Es gab mal Postkarten mit den Todsünden, dargestellt als Monsterchen, ich fand Völlerei schön "Qualität lässt sich nur durch Quantität erfassen", das klingt nach mir (wie man sieht wenn man mich sieht)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gab mal Postkarten mit den Todsünden, dargestellt als Monsterchen, ich fand Völlerei schön "Qualität lässt sich nur durch Quantität erfassen", das klingt nach mir (wie man sieht wenn man mich sieht)


Das war wider besseren Wissens auch meine Philosophie! Mein lieber @Kochtopf, solltest Du in Bremen zugegen sein, werde ich Dich zu einer Extrawurst einladen!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gab mal Postkarten mit den Todsünden, ich fand Völlerei schön



Now we're talking. Ich könnt mich nicht entscheiden und versuche allen ein bisschen zu frönen, mit der deutlichen Tendenz zu Trägheit & Wollust.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So
> 
> Das war wider besseren Wissens auch meine Philosophie! Mein lieber @Kochtopf, solltest Du in Bremen zugegen sein, werde ich Dich zu einer Extrawurst einladen!


Du weisst genau wie du mich rumkriegst


----------



## Andal

Es passt alles so schön, rein thematisch - ich verschlinge grad eine Tafel Vollmilchschokolade.


----------



## Mescalero

Auch wenn es hier im Moment nur ein schnödes Käffchen ist, aber Völlerei - da simmer dabei! Können mir sämtliche Jungfrauen, Schleien und Rotaugen, die tollsten Musikanten und sonstigen künstlerisch Tätigen, schnelle Autos oder palmgesäumte weiße Sandstrände gestohlen bleiben. 
Lecker (und dann auch gern übermäßig) Essen und Trinken ist durch überhaupt nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Es passt alles so schön, rein thematisch - ich verschlinge grad eine Tafel Vollmilchschokolade.


Ist bei mir aber auch so ....ich esse ganz selten mal Schoki aber wenn, dann ist die Tafel auch weg 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Now we're talking. Ich könnt mich nicht entscheiden und versuche allen ein bisschen zu frönen, mit der deutlichen Tendenz zu Trägheit & Wollust.


In absteigender Sortierung:

Völlerei, Faulheit, Wollust, Zorn

Meine ganz eigenen vier ruinösen Mächte, frei nach nach Binsfeld: Beelzebub, Belphegor, Asmodeus, Satan, bzw John, Paul, George und Ringo


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier im Moment nur ein schnödes Käffchen ist, aber Völlerei - da simmer dabei! Können mir sämtliche Jungfrauen, Schleien und Rotaugen, die tollsten Musikanten und sonstigen künstlerisch Tätigen, schnelle Autos oder palmgesäumte weiße Sandstrände gestohlen bleiben.
> Lecker (und dann auch gern übermäßig) Essen und Trinken ist durch überhaupt nichts zu ersetzen.


Gut essen und trinken sind die höchsten der sinnlichen Genüsse.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier im Moment nur ein schnödes Käffchen ist, aber Völlerei - da simmer dabei! Können mir sämtliche Jungfrauen, Schleien und Rotaugen, die tollsten Musikanten und sonstigen künstlerisch Tätigen, schnelle Autos oder palmgesäumte weiße Sandstrände gestohlen bleiben.
> Lecker (und dann auch gern übermäßig) Essen und Trinken ist durch überhaupt nichts zu ersetzen.



Das lässt sich doch prima zeitgleich erledigen: Nackt im Schatten meiner Karre am Strand auf die Spitzen meiner Ruten starren, während die Mädels mich füttern..


----------



## geomas

Waswaswas??!! Macht mir jetzt keine Angst!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> In absteigender Sortierung:
> 
> Völlerei, Faulheit, Wollust, Zorn
> 
> Meine ganz eigenen vier ruinösen Mächte, frei nach nach Binsfeld: Beelzebub, Belphegor, Asmodeus, Satan, bzw John, Paul, George und Ringo



Das sollen Todsünden sein? Ich habe die 4 bislang für erstrebenswerte Primärtugenden gehalten.


----------



## Andal

Es wiegen eh die Sünden am schwersten, die man nicht begangen hat.


----------



## Mescalero

Vielleicht muss man auch einfach nur eine Umwidmung vornehmen, ganz dem Zeitgeist entsprechend.

Slow Food, Müßiggang, Genussfähigkeit, den Gefühlen freien Lauf lassen....
Klingt schon weniger sündhaft.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier im Moment nur ein schnödes Käffchen ist, aber Völlerei - da simmer dabei! Können mir sämtliche Jungfrauen, Schleien und Rotaugen, die tollsten Musikanten und sonstigen künstlerisch Tätigen, schnelle Autos oder palmgesäumte weiße Sandstrände gestohlen bleiben.
> Lecker (und dann auch gern übermäßig) Essen und Trinken ist durch überhaupt nichts zu ersetzen.



Ich liebe ebenso in Völlerei ausartendes Essen, gedeckte Tafeln(da vermisse ich schon wieder meine 2. Landesliebe, Speisen und Gesang bei gefüllten Hörnern) mit herrlichen Getränken. 
Aber wirklich alles würde ich stehen und liegen lassen für ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn ein Teil mehr frisst und weniger fischt, während es bei den anderen gerade entgegengesetzt ist, bleibt das Gleichgewicht erhalten. Win-win!


----------



## Andal

Ein Mann verstarb und weil er immer die Sünden pflegte, kommt er in die Hölle. Dort ist es angenehm moderat, alle Tage Feiern, junge Frauen, üppiges Essen und gute Getränke in Strömen.

Nach zwei guten Wochen fragte er einen der diensthabenden Teufel, warum dem so sei und warum nur hinter einer verschlossenen Türe Wehklagen zu hören sei. Darauf der Teufel:

"Wir sind doch nicht doof und machen es uns schlimmer, als nötig. Und da hinter dieser Türe sind die Christen - die wollen das so!"


----------



## phirania

Früher war es immer die Nachfolge,einer übermäßigen Rauchorgie auf die Fressorgie und dann kamen die Sünden zu Tage......


----------



## rustaweli

Wird Zeit mein Englisch zu verbessern und aufzufrischen. Für leichte Texte reicht es, aber hier entgeht mir bißl was. Trotzdem interessant.


----------



## rustaweli

PS:
Die Musik tötet mich, ähnlich wie bei Morricone oder Rota.


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, manchmal ist englisches Englisch schwerer zu verstehen als der übelste Südstaatenslang aus Amerikanien. Geht mir jedenfalls so, obwohl ich eine Weile da gelebt habe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal ist englisches Englisch schwerer zu verstehen als der übelste Südstaatenslang aus Amerikanien. Geht mir jedenfalls so, obwohl ich eine Weile da gelebt habe.


Geht mir auch so ! Zumal ich genau diesen Slang ( hillibilli ) spreche  
Wenn ich dann das britische Englisch höre muss ich dann erstmal überlegen was die genau wollen  

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Das es "die englische Sprache" gibt, glaubte eigentlich nur eine Englischlehrerin und die sprach eines, das sonst auf der Welt kein anderer sprach. 

Etwas problematisch sind englische Idiome eigentlich nur in den Gebieten, wo Englisch zwar Amtssprache ist, man aber mit den Engländern nicht recht viel am Hut hat. So in Schottland, Wales, Irland, Australien und Neuseeland... u.s.w.

Am meisten muss ich allerdings lachen, wenn Inder (im Stil von "du wolle Rose kaufen") englisch reden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Obwohl das Barometer heute von 1015hpa morgens auf 995 jetzt runtergeknallt ist, war ich vorhin nochmal am Flüsschen und wollte mal sehen ob ich ein paar Plötzen finde.
Ein Schauer und böiger Wind waren keine guten Voraussetzeungen und die Bisse fielen spärlich und zaghaft war aber es hat geklappt.
Ein paar Plötzen und ein Döbel ließen sich zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

,...........


----------



## Mescalero

Englisch


----------



## rustaweli

Ich ziehe den Hut, @Professor Tinca !
Sehr schöne Strecke, die Rotaugen, hach...


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ,...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339137
> Anhang anzeigen 339138


Da hatt er wieder zugeschlagen,und das bei dem Mistwetter...
Petri Professor


----------



## Jason

Dickes Petri Heil @Professor Tinca Ist schon Wahnsinn was du in der Jahreszeit so alles rausziehst. Auf was haben die Plötzen gebissen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Ein herzliches Petri von mir! 
Schöne Fotos von den Fischen !
Gefällt mir sehr gut so fotografiert 


LG Michael


----------



## phirania




----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich träume von Fischen nicht von Gewässern - wie schon mal erwähnt fehlt mir einzig ein Kanal zu meinem Glück, ansonsten von kleinen (u.a. Diemel) über mittlere (Fulle,  Werra) bis hin zum Weserstrom habe ich alles im Einzugsgebiet, hinzu kommen mit dem Eder-, Diemel- und Twistesee größere Stillgewässer, ganz zu schweigen von unzähligen Kiesgruben - Nordhessen ist gut zu uns Anglern


Ganz genau. Wir haben noch viel Arbeit vor uns. Wenn da nur nicht die anderen Sachen wären wie z.B. Geld verdienen, am Haus schuften usw.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Heil @Professor Tinca Ist schon Wahnsinn was du in der Jahreszeit so alles rausziehst. Auf was haben die Plötzen gebissen?



Mais und Flocke.

Aber heute mit kleinerem Haken als auf Döbel.


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Wir haben noch viel Arbeit vor uns. Wenn da nur nicht die anderen Sachen wären wie z.B. Geld verdienen, am Haus schuften usw.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Beim Geld verdienen bin ich bei Dir.
Aber ein Häusle ist bei mir hier nicht bezahlbar. Wenn man nur mal die Preise für Angelgerät und Nubsies anschaut.


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Beim Geld verdienen bin ich bei Dir.
> Aber ein Häusle ist bei mir hier nicht bezahlbar. Wenn man nur mal die Preise für Angelgerät und Nubsies anschaut.


So manche Hypothek aufs Haus war sehr nützlich in Sinne der Nübsies


----------



## Waller Michel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So manche Hypothek aufs Haus war sehr nützlich in Sinne der Nübsies


Und wie sieht es aus mit einem Kredit für Nübsies ist das dann auch gut fürs Haus  

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus mit einem Kredit für Nübsies ist das dann auch gut fürs Haus
> 
> LG Michael


...die rostige Dachrinne gut mit grünen Kleinteilen behangen...!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...die rostige Dachrinne gut mit grünen Kleinteilen behangen...!


Und zu Weihnachten Wobbler und Spinner und natürlich Knicklichter


----------



## Tobias85

Professor, natürlich auch von mir ein Petri in Richtung Nordost


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank euch.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Beim Geld verdienen bin ich bei Dir.
> Aber ein Häusle ist bei mir hier nicht bezahlbar. Wenn man nur mal die Preise für Angelgerät und Nubsies anschaut.


Das Häusle steht ja schon. Soll nur alles schick werden. So will es die Chefin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Das kannst du doch: schön wickeln, frische Farbe drauf und zum Schluss sauber lackieren!


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch: schön wickeln, frische Farbe drauf und zum Schluss sauber lackieren!


Sein Spross sah immer aus wie aus dem ei gepellt!
@Professor Tinca kannst du nicht aufhören uns allen alltäglich unsere Unfähigkeit aufzuzeigen?! Petri mein lieber!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sein Spross sah immer aus wie aus dem ei gepellt!
> @Professor Tinca kannst du nicht aufhören uns allen alltäglich unsere Unfähigkeit aufzuzeigen?! Petri mein lieber!


Eine Peinlichkeit macht sich bei mir auch schon bemerkbar. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das lässt sich doch prima zeitgleich erledigen: Nackt im Schatten meiner Karre am Strand auf die Spitzen meiner Ruten starren, während die Mädels mich füttern..


Ich zitiere meine PDL aus dem FSJ: Babies und Tiere füttert man, älteren Menschen reicht man Nahrung *duckundrenn*


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Professor! 
Wunderschöne Plötz und Döbel hast Du wieder dem Flüßchen entlockt!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich zitiere meine PDL aus dem FSJ: Babies und Tiere füttert man, älteren Menschen reicht man Nahrung *duckundrenn*


...der Satz ist leider unvollständig.

"... lagert sie ruhig und im gedämpften Licht. Auf das man leben kann in Frieden!"


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Petri! Das schaut ja mal sehr schön aus, in deinem Setzkescher! Aber Eurer heutiger Luftdruckabsturz war ja echt krass!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

jason 1 schrieb:


> .....Wenn da nur nicht die anderen Sachen wären wie z.B. Geld verdienen, am Haus schuften usw.



Und das schlimme daran man wird am Haus nie fertig werden. Mein Tipp einen großteil im Winter/Frühjahr machen und man hat im Sommer und Herbst zeit um ans Wasser zu gehen.


----------



## Tricast

Ich kann nur staunen was der Prof. so aus dem Wasser zieht und auch Mini fängt kontinuierlich seinen Lieblingsfisch. Aber der Wümmeflüsterer ist ja richtig heiss und nicht einmal Sturm und Regen können ihn bremsen. Allen ein dickes Petri auch den hier nicht genannten Petrijüngern und allen schöne Stunden am Wasser.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Bin ich ein Ewiggestriger? Einfach bekloppt? 

Ich habe mir eine Winklepicker geordert. WP is the new feeder. Oldschool rulez!


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin ich ein Ewiggestriger? Einfach bekloppt?



Passend:








						Coarse angling then and now | Canal & River Trust
					

The Canal & River Trust's national fisheries and angling manager, John Ellis, revisits his 1960s childhood to consider how UK coarse angling has changed and whether it can still inspire youngsters to enjoy the natural world.




					canalrivertrust.org.uk


----------



## Waller Michel

So heute Morgen ist mal kein Sturm und kein Starkregen ,das hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr! 
Ausgerechnet heute, hab ich natürlich keine Zeit zum Angeln ,das ist wie verhext !

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So heute Morgen ist mal kein Sturm und kein Starkregen ,das hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr!
> Ausgerechnet heute, hab ich natürlich keine Zeit zum Angeln ,das ist wie verhext !
> 
> LG Michael


Jaaa und ab morgen soll´s wieder einen Wintereinbruch geben, ach dass Wetter ist doch herrlich


----------



## Waller Michel

Ist schon wirklich komisch mit dem Wetter! 
Trotzdem für alle die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich ein Petri !
Ab morgen soll es wohl im ganzen Bundesgebiet schlecht werden! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Herren, bräuchte mal wieder Euer Wissen.
Welche Verbindung von Gummizüge und Schnur könnt Ihr für das Fischen mit Stippe empfehlen?
Gummi, falls mal ein Bonusfisch beisst. Welche Gummis könnt Ihr empfehlen? Wie lang sollte dieser sein? Schnuröse oder wie das heißt, ist an meiner Stippe schon vorhanden, brauche ich also nicht zusätzlich. Fischen möchte ich halt universal auf das was kommt mit Naturködern.
Danke Euch!


----------



## rhinefisher

Der Gummizug wird innerhalb der Rute befestigt und man muß i.d.R. die Spitze etwas kürzen.. .
Persönlich mag ich das garnicht.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Gummizug wird innerhalb der Rute befestigt und man muß i.d.R. die Spitze etwas kürzen.. .
> Persönlich mag ich das garnicht.



Das heißt, es gibt keine Knoten, Schlaufen, Montagen um den Gummi einfach in die Öse zu hängen oder clippen? Echt?


----------



## Waller Michel

Richtig was @rhinefisher geschrieben hat !
Wird halt für Karpfen und Barben angewendet vornehmlich an Kopfruten ! Sensas und Mosella bieten da gute Gummizüge an ! Die Länge ist vom Prinzip bei den handelsüblichen Zügen nicht entscheidend um paar cm , hauptsächlich die Stärke,da Sie halt wie schon gesagt innen in die Rute kommen .
Ich persönlich arbeite gerade am Rhein zB auch damit ....um kampfstarke Fische händeln zu können.

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das heißt, es gibt keine Knoten, Schlaufen, Montagen um den Gummi einfach in die Öse zu hängen oder clippen? Echt?



Nein ,kommt innen rein, in den praktisch konischen Blank der Rute .

LG


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nein ,kommt innen rein, in den praktisch konischen Blank der Rute .
> 
> LG



Also wenn das heißt, ich müßte an meiner Stippe rumsägen, die Spitze mit sehr praktischem Einhänger(welchen manche extra von Stonfo & Co kaufen) entfernen um dann nen Gummi für eventuelle Bonusfische anzubringen, dann laß ich es lieber. Schade, sehr schade.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also wenn das heißt, ich müßte an meiner Stippe rumsägen, die Spitze mit sehr praktischem Einhänger(welchen manche extra von Stonfo & Co kaufen) entfernen um dann nen Gummi für eventuelle Bonusfische anzubringen, dann laß ich es lieber. Schade, sehr schade.


Das ist bedeutend weniger schlimm als es klingt!  Wirklich!
Das ist ja nur mit einer kleinen Puksäge die Spitze einkürzen ,etwas entgraden ,eventuell einen Ring und Gummi rein .
Wenn größere Fische ,gerade aus einem Fluss zu erwarten sind, fast schon ein Muss .....

LG


----------



## Racklinger

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, den Gummi aussen zu befestigen?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe mir übrigens für manche Ruten eine Ersatzspitze geholt! 
Dann hab ich eine mit und eine ohne Gummi .

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, den Gummi aussen zu befestigen?


Die Verbindung vom Gummi zur Rute und das arbeiten des Gummis ! Die Kaftkurve verhält sich bei einem Gummi in der Rute antiproportional ! Bei einem Gummi außerhalb halt nicht! 

LG


----------



## Racklinger

Steh ich grad aufm schlauch Ich stells mir halt grad vor wie bei einer Power-Gum Montage beim feedern. Nur halt dass der Gummi an der Spitze der Stippe befestigt ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Steh ich grad aufm schlauch Ich stells mir halt grad vor wie bei einer Power-Gum Montage beim feedern. Nur halt dass der Gummi an der Spitze der Stippe befestigt ist.


Das soll eine etwas andere Wirkung erzielen! 
Der Gummi soll zuerst ganz weich sein um gut mitarbeiten zu können und nicht gleichmäßig die volle Zugkraft entwickeln! 
Erst wenn der Fisch stärker zieht, soll der Gummi stärken entgegen wirken !
Das erreicht man nur wenn der Gummi inline geführt wird .....bedingt durch den konischen Blank und die Form des Gummis


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das soll eine etwas andere Wirkung erzielen!
> Der Gummi soll zuerst ganz weich sein um gut mitarbeiten zu können und nicht gleichmäßig die volle Zugkraft entwickeln!
> Erst wenn der Fisch stärker zieht, soll der Gummi stärken entgegen wirken !
> Das erreicht man nur wenn der Gummi inline geführt wird .....bedingt durch den konischen Blank und die Form des Gummis



Ich stehe ebenso auf dem Schlauch. Irgendwo in der Spitze setzt doch eh der Auslöser/Druckpunkt an und wahrscheinlich ganz vorne, oder? Erkenne da den Wert wegen 2-3 cm nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Sprich, der Gummi hängt ja nicht nen Meter von der Spitze weg inline, oder habe ich da einen fatalen Denkfehler?


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das soll eine etwas andere Wirkung erzielen!
> Der Gummi soll zuerst ganz weich sein um gut mitarbeiten zu können und nicht gleichmäßig die volle Zugkraft entwickeln!
> Erst wenn der Fisch stärker zieht, soll der Gummi stärken entgegen wirken !
> Das erreicht man nur wenn der Gummi inline geführt wird .....bedingt durch den konischen Blank und die Form des Gummis


Ahja, wieder was gelernt. Beim Stippen kenne ich mich null aus


----------



## Waller Michel

Der Gummi zieht sich aber raus und durch das rausziehen wird halt mehr oder weniger Gummi zum Einsatz gebracht und somit *ändert sich die Zugkraft *


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der Gummi zieht sich aber raus und durch das rausziehen wird halt mehr oder weniger Gummi zum Einsatz gebracht und somit *ändert sich die Zugkraft *


Ok jetzt hats bei mir gschnagglt im Denkstüberl


----------



## rhinefisher

Doch - der Gummizug sitzt relativ weit hinten, oft nichtmal in der Spitze, sondern in Teil 2.
Als Junge habe ich auch Kopfruten mit einem halben Meter Gummi einfach angebunden gefischt - vergiss es, das bringt nur Tüddel...
Gummi brauche ich auch garnicht, da ich nicht mit Kopfruten auf große Fische angel.
Bin da mehr so der Ukelei bis Rotaugen Typ..


----------



## rhinefisher

Auch ganz interessant




__





						Stipp Gummi - Michael Schlögl
					

Kostenlose Aufsätze, Hausaufgabenhilfe, Lernkarten, Forschungsarbeiten, Buchberichte, Hausarbeiten, Geschichte, Wissenschaft, Politik




					studylibde.com


----------



## rustaweli

Ei ei ei, ich wollte doch einfach nur Stippen und zur Vorsicht nen Gummi befestigen....überall nur noch Wissenschaft


----------



## Waller Michel

Wenn du da keine Lust drauf hast, nimm ne Schnur mit hoher Dehnung und mit bissel Tragkraft, und häng keine Käsewürfel oder Boilies dran   
Dann kommt man in den allermeisten Fällen auch soooo aus 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn du da keine Lust drauf hast, nimm ne Schnur mit hoher Dehnung und mit bissel Tragkraft, und häng keine Käsewürfel oder Boilies dran
> Dann kommt man in den allermeisten Fällen auch soooo aus
> 
> LG Michael



Welche würdest empfehlen?
Hätte schon gern Gummi gehabt. Wollte locker und leicht bißl stippen mit Made oder Würmer, warten, weiter laufen,...,... Ähnlich wie Trotten, nur halt mit kontrollierter Pose am Platz.

Schaut Euch das mal an, wie gesagt, Stippen!





__





						Gummizüge
					






					www.matchangler-shop.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich benutze die Daiwa Sensor ! Das ist eine ausgezeichnete Schnur ! Gute Dehnung hohe Knotenfestigkeit .....
Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Rustaweli: Ein Gummi in der Kopfrute ist überaus nützlich, wenn man mit kampfstarken Fischen rechnen muss/kann. Du kannst sie ja auch deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen, was deren Stärke angeht. Sind es eher Brassen, reicht ein dünneres, bei Barben und Karpfen halt stärkere Gummis. Und natürlich teilweise auch noch von der Fließgeschwindigkeit abhängig, falls du im Fluß angelst. Die heutigen Kopfruten sind überwiegend für das Angeln mit Gummi ausgelegt, recht steife Aktion, früher hatten sie oft eine weiche Aktion, so dass man mehr mit der Rutenaktion als mit der Aktion des Gummis gedrillt hat. 
Was für eine Kopfrute angelst du denn, das kann schon einen wichtigen Hinweis geben?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Rustaweli: Ein Gummi in der Kopfrute ist überaus nützlich, wenn man mit kampfstarken Fischen rechnen muss/kann. Du kannst sie ja auch deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen, was deren Stärke angeht. Sind es eher Brassen, reicht ein dünneres, bei Barben und Karpfen halt stärkere Gummis. Und natürlich teilweise auch noch von der Fließgeschwindigkeit abhängig, falls du im Fluß angelst. Die heutigen Kopfruten sind überwiegend für das Angeln mit Gummi ausgelegt, recht steife Aktion, früher hatten sie oft eine weiche Aktion, so dass man mehr mit der Rutenaktion als mit der Aktion des Gummis gedrillt hat.
> Was für eine Kopfrute angelst du denn, das kann schon einen wichtigen Hinweis geben?


 Sehe ich auch alles genau so! 
Und richtig, die Strömung ist auch noch ein wichtiger Aspekt, hatte ja auch extra noch den Fluss erwähnt! Eine dicke Barbe und Karpfen die dann noch gleichzeitig mit der Strömung zieht, macht schon gut Lärm 
Ich hab da auch schon bauchtief im Rhein gestanden und im Po und habe mit den ersten drei Teilen der Kopfrute im Wasser rum dirigiert wie ein Fahnenschwenker 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hätte schon gern Gummi gehabt. Wollte locker und leicht bißl stippen mit Made oder Würmer, warten, weiter laufen,...,... Ähnlich wie Trotten, nur halt mit kontrollierter Pose am Platz.




Sowas mache ich auch oft.
Eine Bolo ist dafür ganz hervorragend geeignet und drillen kann man alles was beißt über die Rolle.

Wie hier z.B.:


----------



## Waller Michel

Stimmt!  Da schlägt sich eine Bolo natürlich auch sehr gut!  Ist dann trotzdem ein anderes Gefühl wie mit der Stippe  
Deshalb hatte ich jetzt bestimmt 10 Jahre keine Bollo mehr!  Aber der Kauf ist schon beschlossene Sache !

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Noch ergänzend: Teleskopkopfruten sind für das Angeln ohne Gummi entwickelt, gesteckte Kopfruten fast immer für das Angeln mit Gummi. Evtl. vorhandene Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Slappy

Heute soll es ja teilweise noch mal etwas schön sein. Hab heute morgen mal ein ganz klein wenig Zeug ins Auto geworfen in der Hoffnung nach Feierabend wenigstens ne kleine Sitzung halten zu können. 

Ansonsten hier ein Tipp für schlechtes Wetter


----------



## rustaweli

@Ukel 
Habe 2, aber beide weich, wabbelig. Nur einfache, günstige Stippen. Eine zum Stecken und eine Teleskop.


----------



## rhinefisher

Drachen steigen lassen mit der Angel?
Alles schon gemacht... leider platzt dabei mal gerne die Spule der Multi.. .


----------



## rustaweli

@Professor Tinca  
Ich wußte daß dies kommt. Kam mir bei all der Komplexität auch in den Sinn. Wollte schon Googlen, "Bolo vs Stippe mit Gummi"


----------



## Ukel

Dann brauchst wohl kein Gummi, denke ich. Wie derProf schon schrieb, Bolo wäre da sogar sinnvoller, besonders wenn du am Ufer auch mitlaufen oder die Montge einfach vorweg treiben lassen willst.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Ukel
> Habe 2, aber beide weich, wabbelig. Nur einfache, günstige Stippen. Eine zum Stecken und eine Teleskop.



Es gibt wirklich sehr günstig bereits „gummierte” Stippen.
Die sind dann natürlich eher kurz und auch nicht superleicht.

Hier mal so ein Beispiel:









						Middy Baggin Machine Ready-to-Fish Package Whip
					

Einfach den Köder einlegen und schon kann es losgehen  Baggin Machine Kopfrute: 5m Synaptic Carbon Blank Drei Spitzenoptionen 2 Vorgespannte systeme, mit unterschiedlichen Stärken 1 Flickspitze Gummizug Bewertung: #24  Paket kommt mit:-  0.5m Verlängerungsstab Fertiges Vorfach Hakenlöser




					www.anglingdirect.de
				



Das Ding kommt mit 3 Spitzen: 1x ohne Gummi und dann mit 2 unterschiedlich stark „gummierten” Spitzen.
Mit so einem Modell läßt sich prima angeln. Gibt ähnliche Angebote auch von anderen Herstellern.

Ansonsten kann Du versuchen, für Deine Steck-Stippe ein zweites passendes Spitzenteil zu finden und dies mit Gummizug zu versehen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Was sollte den passieren, wenn sich @rustaweli einfach ein 2 Meter Stück Gummi mit jeweils zwei Aufnahmen fertig macht und dieses dann zwischen Spitzenring und Schnur zwischenschaltet. Wenn er nicht ein zu dünnes Gummi nehmen würde, dann ist bei kleinen Fischen kaum was zu spüren. Wenn dann der PB-Brasse anbeißt, hat er bei einem guten Vollgummi ca. 10 Meter Puffer. Das Problem wird der Knoten bzw. die Befestigung des Gummizuges sein. Die Bolo würde dann natürlich absolut vorteilhaft sein.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Ukel
> Habe 2, aber beide weich, wabbelig. Nur einfache, günstige Stippen. Eine zum Stecken und eine Teleskop.



Dann baue doch in die Steckrute einen Gummi ein und lass die Telestippe wie sie ist. Hat folgende Vorteile: Bei der Telestippe wird es schwierig zu keschern wenn der Gummi auch noch 5m aus der Spitze schaut bei einem größeren Fisch. (6m Rute + 5m Schnur + 5m Gummi) Die Steckrute kannst Du abstecken und drillst dann nur mit den ersten 3 oder 4 Teilen. Damit kommst Du auch mit dem Kescher besser an den Fisch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas, wußte gar nicht das es sowas auch schon gibt.

@Professor Tinca , sag mal, sehe ich verkehrt oder drillen die im Video über Kurbel u Rücklauf statts über die Bremse? Bei einem Drill dreht er irgendwie verkehrt rum.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich sehe es so: gummilose Stippen sind für Haken-Schnur-Rute konstruiert und parieren größere Fische entsprechend. Ganz bestimmt haben Großfischstipper irgendwann einmal Gummis zwischengeschaltet um ein paar Reserven einzubauen. Hätte das einigermaßen funktioniert, gäbe es so etwas auch heute noch.

Eine Rute für die Gummi(innen)montage biegt sich anders, weil der Gummizug 1. die Biegekurve beeinflusst und weil 2. der Blank anders konstruiert ist. Vielleicht so ähnlich wie bei einer Matche mit 14 vs. einer gleichlangen Float mit nur neun Ringen - das hat eben Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie.

Die Teile kosten doch kein Vermögen, wenn ich die Entscheidung treffen müsste, würde ich mir eine Gummistippe kaufen und auf Experimente mit ungewissem Ausgang verzichten.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca , sag mal, sehe ich verkehrt oder drillen die im Video über Kurbel u Rücklauf statts über die Bremse? Bei einem Drill dreht er irgendwie verkehrt rum.


Bin zwar ganz offensichtlich (Haare) nicht der Prof aber man nennt dies Backwinding


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca , sag mal, sehe ich verkehrt oder drillen die im Video über Kurbel u Rücklauf statts über die Bremse? Bei einem Drill dreht er irgendwie verkehrt rum.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bin zwar ganz offensichtlich (Haare) nicht der Prof aber man nennt dies Backwinding



Genau.
Hat aber nix mit der Bolo zutun.
Manche Angler machen drillen gern so(ich nicht) - auch Karpfen, Spinnangler usw.

Ist nur eine persönliche *Marotte *von denen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mahlzeit Jungs, heute regnet es nicht, dafür bläst der Wind mit ner strammen 8 bis 9 über das Bremer Blockland. Die Fische stört der Wind nicht. Nach einigen Plötzen konnte ich wieder ein guten Aland ins Netz bringen, genau 42 cm.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zum prächtigen Fisch!

Der sieht aber ein bisschen zerrupft aus, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter !

Ein schöner Aland!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier ist allerha


Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri zum prächtigen Fisch!
> 
> Der sieht aber ein bisschen zerrupft aus, oder?


Sieht nur so aus. Hier ist allerhand Treibsel am Ufer. Das auf dem Rücken sind auch irgendwelche Reste.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Hat aber nix mit der Bolo zutun.
> Manche Angler machen drillen gern so(ich nicht) - auch Karpfen, Spinnangler usw.
> 
> Ist nur eine persönliche *Marotte *von denen.


Backwinding ist einfach nur ein Relikt aus Zeiten, wo die Bremsen alles waren, nur nicht gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Backwinding ist einfach nur ein Relikt aus Zeiten, wo die Bremsen alles waren, nur nicht gut.



Aus meiner Sicht auch.
Aber manche angler machen das bewusst und knallen auch ne gute Bremse zu weil sie das für zeitgemäß halten und es ein wenig den Schnurdrall reduziert.


----------



## Mescalero

@Wuemmehunter 
Jetzt sehe ich es deutlich, ich sollte öfter mal vergrößern....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht auch.
> Aber manche angler machen das bewusst und knallen auch ne gute Bremse zu weil sie das für zeitgemäß halten und es ein wenig den Schnurdrall reduziert.


Oder weil es ihnen einfach spass macht und sie das gewohnt sind. Bei uns fischt ein Kollege mit Bolo und 18er Schnur auf Karpfen im Vereinsteich und Drill ausschliesslich via Backwinding, er meint er hat es so gelernt und will sich nicht umstellen - da habe ich vollstes Verständnis für aber für mich ist das nix


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht auch.
> Aber manche angler machen das bewusst und knallen auch ne gute Bremse zu weil sie das für zeitgemäß halten und es ein wenig den Schnurdrall reduziert.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder weil es ihnen einfach spass macht und sie das gewohnt sind. Bei uns fischt ein Kollege mit Bolo und 18er Schnur auf Karpfen im Vereinsteich und Drill ausschliesslich via Backwinding, er meint er hat es so gelernt und will sich nicht umstellen - da habe ich vollstes Verständnis für aber für mich ist das nix


Wenn man es so gelernt hat, warum nicht!? Es muss ja keiner, nur weil es ein paar andere so tun.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Du hattest 


Mescalero schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Jetzt sehe ich es deutlich, ich sollte öfter mal vergrößern....


Trotzdem schön gesehen, dem Fisch fehlt die Rückenflosse, wie ich eben noch mal auf dem Zollstockbild gesehen habe.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Du hattest
> 
> Trotzdem schön gesehen, dem Fisch fehlt die Rückenflosse, wie ich eben noch mal auf dem Zollstockbild gesehen habe.



Wie jetzt, der hat komplett keine Rückenflosse? Dann Petri zum Mutanten-Aland!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs, heute regnet es nicht, dafür bläst der Wind mit ner strammen 8 bis 9 über das Bremer Blockland. Die Fische stört der Wind nicht. Nach einigen Plötzen konnte ich wieder ein guten Aland ins Netz bringen, genau 42 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339180


PETRI Stephan, bei dem Wetter draußen ist schon eine stramme Leistung, danke für's Mitnehmen!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

@Wümmehunter: Und wer verdient meine Rente wenn Du immer am Wasser sitzt? Aber ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> @Wümmehunter: Und wer verdient meine Rente wenn Du immer am Wasser sitzt? Aber ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Mach Dir keine Sorgen Heinz, hatte gestern einen 17 Std-Tag. Musste nach Mainz. Heute dann Homeoffice mit verlängerter Mittagspause. Und weil die Sonne schien musste ich einfach mal los.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kurze Frage an die Fachleute, fällt die nachfolgend gezeigt Rolle jetzt unter Centrepin oder ist das eine Wenderolle. Also eine Fliegenrolle ist es nicht, soweit bin ich auch schon.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Hecht100+: AUs meiner Sicht eine Pin. Wenderollen haben einen beweglichen Rollenfuss um sie querstellen zu können. Aber ein schönes Röllchen, das da gar nicht mehr aufhören will sich zu drehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Eine Pin kann ja durchaus eine Wenderolle sein.. .
Diese aber wohl eher nicht.
Da fehlt ja der drehbare Rollenfuß,


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Fachleute, fällt die nachfolgend gezeigt Rolle jetzt unter Centrepin oder ist das eine Wenderolle. Also eine Fliegenrolle ist es nicht, soweit bin ich auch schon.


Ist  ne Pin, sieht man schön wenn er die Spule abnimmt.
Centrepin und Wenderolle bzw Funktion schließen sich nicht aus, vgl. Z.B. die Youngs Ray walton,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Und wir wissen beide, dass man die Ray Walton wirklich nicht besitzen muß...


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs, heute regnet es nicht, dafür bläst der Wind mit ner strammen 8 bis 9 über das Bremer Blockland. Die Fische stört der Wind nicht. Nach einigen Plötzen konnte ich wieder ein guten Aland ins Netz bringen, genau 42 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339180


Petri schöner Fisch


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
Von mir auch ein dickes Petri !


----------



## phirania

Die gehen auch bei jedem Wetter fischen.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und wir wissen beide, dass man die Ray Walton wirklich nicht besitzen muß...


Wirklich nicht


----------



## geomas

Petri heil an die Wümme (oder ins Bremer Blockland?)! 
Glückwunsch zum Charakter-Aland! Wunderschön gefärbt ist er ja.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil an die Wümme (oder ins Bremer Blockland?)!
> Glückwunsch zum Charakter-Aland! Wunderschön gefärbt ist er ja.


Es ist die Wümme. Die fließt auf ihren letzten Kilometern bis zur Vereinigung mit der Hamme (von dort aus geht es als Lesum bis zur Weser weiter) wunderbar mäandernd durch das Bremer Blockland. Werde bei Gelegenheit noch mal ein Gewässerportrait nachschieben.


----------



## rustaweli

Trotz unschönem Wetter hielt ich es nicht aus und mußte an meinen Neckar.





Es ging nicht wirklich was, aber diese liebe Grundel (leider unscharf)




sowie der tolle kleine Racker besuchten mich kurz. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zwar wieder keiner meiner Rotaugenfreunde, aber fahre jetzt trotzdem glücklich, entspannt und völlig pitschnaß und durchgeweicht nach Hause. Heißes Bad, essen und dem FCB die Daumen drücken.
Habt nen schönen Abend!


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli dickes Petri,schöne Fotos.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @rustaweli  - dann man einen schönen Abend!

Danke, @Wuemmehunter - mit dem Blockland-Begriff konnte ich nix anfangen. Tidengewässer sind mir etwas unheimlich.
Bin ein paar Mal mit nem Boot von der Jademündung außen an den ganzen Inseln vorbei zum NOK; Ebbe und Flut werden wohl nie meine Buddies werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, @rustaweli! Trotz miesen Wetters kein Schneider, was will man mehr!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, @Wuemmehunter - mit dem Blockland-Begriff konnte ich nix anfangen. Tidengewässer sind mir etwas unheimlich.
> Bin ein paar Mal mit nem Boot von der Jademündung außen an den ganzen Inseln vorbei zum NOK; Ebbe und Flut werden wohl nie meine Buddies werden.


Was für ein Glück, dass die Ostsee so schön weit verschachtelt und weg und gepuffert ist, und damit deine Warnow usw. auch! 

Mich hat diese dämliche Tide im Ems-Seitengebiet auch nur geärgert, die Beißzeiten gehen danach und das dauernd anders, der Wasserpegel schwankt um 30cm oder mehr, und es mulscht durch das Hin- und her viel mehr Mülm im Wasser herum, zumindest solange nicht superstarke nachdrückende Regenfälle das verhindern.
Bei der Notwendigkeit der angeltäglichen Nachbereitung in Form Schnurlaufröllchen- und Schnurputzen (oder 5-10m abschneiden) kommt nicht gerade Freude auf.


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Trotz unschönem Wetter hielt ich es nicht aus und mußte an meinen Neckar.
> Anhang anzeigen 339212
> 
> Es ging nicht wirklich was, aber diese liebe Grundel (leider unscharf)
> Anhang anzeigen 339213
> 
> sowie der tolle kleine Racker besuchten mich kurz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339214
> 
> Zwar wieder keiner meiner Rotaugenfreunde, aber fahre jetzt trotzdem glücklich, entspannt und völlig pitschnaß und durchgeweicht nach Hause. Heißes Bad, essen und dem FCB die Daumen drücken.
> Habt nen schönen Abend!


Auch von mir ein dickes Petri...


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, dass die Ostsee so schön weit verschachtelt und weg und gepuffert ist, und damit deine Warnow usw. auch!



Ebbe und Flut gibts ja nun auch an der Ostsee - der „Tidenhub” ist nur eben sehr, sehr gering.
Aber die Windrichtung über der Ostee macht an der Unterwarnow (vor meiner Haustür) ne Menge aus - bei starken westlichen Winden drückts hier richtig Wassser rein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich fand es schon sehr nett, dass man das Wasser nicht erst suchen muss, und es einfach immer so da ist. 
Und viel sauberer, was die Modderpampe betrifft, und das mal eben freudig reinwaten.


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Von mir auch ein dickes Petri !

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt wie es beim FCB heute läuft 

LG


----------



## Tricast

Angelsport Giermann hat wohl die Sachen von Andreas Bruners übernommen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mal raten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Was tut somit das "14 Angelsport Giermann"  sagen ?!?!?


----------



## Kauli11

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sprich, der Gummi hängt ja nicht nen Meter von der Spitze weg inline, oder habe ich da einen fatalen Denkfehler?


Befestige den Gummi ruhig an der Schlaufe an der Rutenspitze. Haben wir früher jahrelang so gemacht, als STONFO noch nicht erfunden war.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Angelsport Giermann hat wohl die Sachen von Andreas Bruners übernommen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mal raten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Danke für die Info, Heinz!
Hoffentlich sieht man davon etwas in Bremen. Würde mich echt freuen.


----------



## rustaweli

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Befestige den Gummi ruhig an der Schlaufe an der Rutenspitze. Haben wir früher jahrelang so gemacht, als STONFO noch nicht erfunden war.



Ich denke auch ich gehe einfach mal nach dem Hummelprinzip. "Alle sagten es geht nicht, bis einer kam und es einfach machte".


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Hering 58 , @geomas , @phirania und @Wuemmehunter , vor allem aber auch ein dickes Petri @Wuemmehunter , schöner Fisch!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich denke auch ich gehe einfach mal nach dem Hummelprinzip. "Alle sagten es geht nicht, bis einer kam und es einfach machte".



In Bremen bist Du nicht, oder? Ich könnte Dir sonst ne einfache gummierte Stippe mitbringen.

und #stippermesse
#gummizug

Der Pole Doc bringt wohl ne Riesen-Auswahl an Hohlgummis mit.


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Von mir auch ein dickes Petri !
> 
> Bin auch schon ganz gespannt wie es beim FCB heute läuft
> 
> LG


 Danke Dir!
Aber häh, gespannt? Ich verrate Dir was, aber ppssst!
Dynamo schafft irgendwie den Klassenerhalt, trotz und mit Minge. Der VfB steigt auf, Kickers, schauen wir mal. Der FCB jedoch holt klar den Dreier!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Trotz unschönem Wetter hielt ich es nicht aus und mußte an meinen Neckar.
> Anhang anzeigen 339212
> 
> Es ging nicht wirklich was, aber diese liebe Grundel (leider unscharf)
> Anhang anzeigen 339213
> 
> sowie der tolle kleine Racker besuchten mich kurz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339214
> 
> Zwar wieder keiner meiner Rotaugenfreunde, aber fahre jetzt trotzdem glücklich, entspannt und völlig pitschnaß und durchgeweicht nach Hause. Heißes Bad, essen und dem FCB die Daumen drücken.
> Habt nen schönen Abend!




Petri Heil auch von mir, Rusty.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es ist die Wümme. Die fließt auf ihren letzten Kilometern bis zur Vereinigung mit der Hamme (von dort aus geht es als Lesum bis zur Weser weiter) wunderbar mäandernd durch das Bremer Blockland. Werde bei Gelegenheit noch mal ein Gewässerportrait nachschieben.


Ich fahre manchmal beruflich auf der A27 über die Lesum, man sieht dort auch, wo sich Wümme und Hamme vereinigen, bekomme dann jedesmal Sehnsucht, dort mal zu angeln. Tidegewässer haben was für sich, nicht immer einfach, aber sehr interessant und meistens richtig gute Fische drin.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> In Bremen bist Du nicht, oder? Ich könnte Dir sonst ne einfache gummierte Stippe mitbringen.
> 
> und #stippermesse
> #gummizug
> 
> Der Pole Doc bringt wohl ne Riesen-Auswahl an Hohlgummis mit.



Leider, leider nein Geo!
Ich hab es gedreht, gewendet, gepuzzelt, aber das paßt nicht bei der Strecke. Wenn es Samstags oder gar 2 Tage wären. Aber nur am Sonntag ist unmachbar, nervt mich selbst. Einmal wegen der Messe, dann wegen Euch.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Professor Tinca !


----------



## rustaweli

Wenn es eine in ca 5-6 Meter oder länger gibt, schreib mir bitte und bring vielleicht eine mit @geomas ! Wäre echt lieb von Dir, danke und würde mich freuen. Überweise natürlich!
Danke für das tolle Angebot, nicht selbstverständlich und verlasse mich voll auf Dein Urteilsvermögen. Muß nichts Exquisites sein, aber das weißt Du ja.


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli und @Wuemmehunter 
Dickes Petri , hab momentan keine Zeit hier zu lesen, aber das habe ich aufgeschnappt. Bin im Stress. Bis dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

In Telestippen kann man doch problemlos eine Elastic einbauen. Durchgehend und ein Löchlein in die Abschlusskappe gebohrt, wenn da nicht schon eines drin ist. Ans Schnurende eine kleine Kugel, die nicht durch das Loch passt. Schon kann man den ausgezogene Überstand so einziehen, dass es zum keschern passt.


----------



## Andal

...da macht man für ganz kleines Geld aus jeder Telestippe eine Carpcruncher.


----------



## Tobias85

@rustaweli: Petri zur kalten Nase! 

@Tricast: Dabke für die Info, vielleicht bringen die ja wirklich noch etwas spannendes mit auf die Messe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> In Telestippen kann man doch problemlos eine Elastic einbauen. Durchgehend und ein Löchlein in die Abschlusskappe gebohrt, wenn da nicht schon eines drin ist. Ans Schnurende eine kleine Kugel, die nicht durch das Loch passt. Schon kann man den ausgezogene Überstand so einziehen, dass es zum keschern passt.


Kommt aber schon auf die Teilung drauf an, in der Regel muss man da den Gummi schon kürzer halten! 
Gehen tuts natürlich! 

LG


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kommt aber schon auf die Teilung drauf an, in der Regel muss man da den Gummi schon kürzer halten!
> Gehen tuts natürlich!
> 
> LG


Auch nicht viel anders, als bei einer Gesteckten. Nur das man hier von hinten "einholen" kann. Einen schönen Hohlgummi rein, ruhig eine Nummer kräftiger und jeder Karpfen rennt sich müde. - Wenn es nicht das Todeshängergrab ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Naja du hast selbstverständlich Recht das es funktioniert! 
Aber bei einer Tele kann den Gummi aber nur in das erste Glied machen, sonst würde ja der Gummi die Rute zusammen ziehen. ...aber klar funktioniert! 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber bei einer Tele kann den Gummi aber nur in das erste Glied machen, sonst würde ja der Gummi die Rute zusammen ziehen.




Eine Art Einpackhilfe sozusagen...einmal hinten am Gummi gezupft und klack-klack-klack schon ist die Rute fertig zum Einpacken......


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,

ich habs die letzten Tage nicht richtig geschafft, den rasenden Ükel gründlich zu lesen und vor allem die gebührenden Petris und Dankeschöns an die vielen Fänger und fleissigen Berichterstatter zu geben, wie es unseren Sitten und Gebräuchen entspricht- Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, und kann nur ein umso kräftigeres "Petri!" in die Runde rufen und sobald ich die Beiträge der letzten Tage aufarbeite, ein zünftiges carpet-liking zu veranstalten,
Euer
zerknirschter & untröstlicher
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja du hast selbstverständlich Recht das es funktioniert!
> Aber bei einer Tele kann den Gummi aber nur in das erste Glied machen, sonst würde ja der Gummi die Rute zusammen ziehen. ...aber klar funktioniert!
> 
> LG


Wir sprechen aber schon von Elastics und nicht von Expandern für den Dachgepäckträger!?


----------



## geomas

Also wer nur mal in das Angeln mit Gummizug _reinschnuppern_ möchte, dem kann ich die sehr günstigen Ruten von Middy ans Herz legen.
Hatte 2 davon, eine davon hat jetzt unser Sprtsfrnd Kchtpf (evtl. neue Gummizüge in Bremen einziehen lassen?).
Bei AD gibts versandkostenfrei so ein Modell von 5m mit 2 gummierten Spitzen plus einer normalen Spitze, mit einer geeigneten Montage für weniger als 30€.

Klar, so etwas ist weder „classy” noch superleicht, aber robust und praktisch.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Also wer nur mal in das Angeln mit Gummizug _reinschnuppern_ möchte, dem kann ich die sehr günstigen Ruten von Middy ans Herz legen.
> Hatte 2 davon, eine davon hat jetzt unser Sprtsfrnd Kchtpf (evtl. neue Gummizüge in Bremen einziehen lassen?).
> Bei AD gibts versandkostenfrei so ein Modell von 5m mit 2 gummierten Spitzen plus einer normalen Spitze, mit einer geeigneten Montage für weniger als 30€.
> 
> Klar, so etwas ist weder „classy” noch superleicht, aber robust und praktisch.


Sowas ist ideal, um am Vereinsweiher auf die Satzkarpfen zu fischen. Bloss nicht zu fein, was da auch gar nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wir sprechen aber schon von Elastics und nicht von Expandern für den Dachgepäckträger!?


Mit dem zusammen ziehen is zugeben etwas übertrieben 
Aber trotzdem geht es nur im ersten Segment!
Aber klar so ein 1,8 mm Gummi reicht vom Prinzip auch auf der Länge um was dickes zu landen 
Aber mit einer Kopfrute ist man trotzdem besser aufgestellt 
Meine Meinung 

Hier wurde auch geschrieben ; nicht von Dir ! Den Gummi einfach von Außen dran machen. .....das verwurschtelt sich vom Feinsten 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mit dem zusammen ziehen is zugeben etwas übertrieben
> Aber trotzdem geht es nur im ersten Segment!
> Aber klar so ein 1,8 mm Gummi reicht vom Prinzip auch auf der Länge um was dickes zu landen
> Aber mit einer Kopfrute ist man trotzdem besser aufgestellt
> Meine Meinung
> 
> LG Michael


Wer voll ins Stippen einsteigt, der wird sicher etwas deftiger einkaufen gehen. Wer gelegentlich ein bisschen stippelt, der reicht mit der Tele und etwas Gummi vollkommen aus. Recht viel mehr als 2 m vorgespannten Hohlgummi braucht da auch keiner. Und das geht eimampfrei.


----------



## geomas

^ Genau, diese günstigen Ruten mit starken Gummizügen werden ja auch als „Margin-Ruten” vermarktet.
Wobei diese Rutengattung ja teilweise extrem absonderliche Exemplare hervorgebracht hat.

Aber hey, wenn man einfach mal unbeschwert ne Runde Stippen will kann man dies mit solchen Ruten tun.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wer voll ins Stippen einsteigt, der wird sicher etwas deftiger einkaufen gehen. Wer gelegentlich ein bisschen stippelt, der reicht mit der Tele und etwas Gummi vollkommen aus. Recht viel mehr als 2 m vorgespannten Hohlgummi braucht da auch keiner. Und das geht eimampfrei.


Wer nicht super tief da einsteigen möchte aber dennoch gutes Material haben möchte, ist mit einer Kopgrute von Matrix gut dabei! Kostet so um die 200 Euro und ist absolut brauchbar !

LG


----------



## Andal

200,- € sind für nur ab und zu für manche aber auch schon sehr viel Holz!


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wer nicht super tief da einsteigen möchte aber dennoch gutes Material haben möchte, ist mit einer Kopgrute von Matrix gut dabei! Kostet so um die 200 Euro und ist absolut brauchbar !
> 
> LG





Andal schrieb:


> 200,- € sind für nur ab und zu für manche aber auch schon sehr viel Holz!



Und nicht zu vergessen: Da kriegt man ja nur den Blank, Ringe, Rollenhalter und Korkgriff sind ja noch nichtmal in der Rechnung! hahahahha!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> 200,- € sind für nur ab und zu für manche aber auch schon sehr viel Holz!


Das stimmt absolut! Auch für mich ist das kein Taschengeld! 
Aber Stippen ist nicht das billigste was man sich beim Angeln so raussuchen kann! 
Da gibt's noch ganz andere Preislagen 
Nur wenn man die Rute so über das Jahr vielleicht 3 oder 4 mal im Monat benutzt, ist man zwar noch lange kein Profi dadurch aber trotzdem gut mit aufgestellt, finde ich! 
Wer es nur mal ausprobieren möchte ist natürlich auch mit einer billigen dabei! 
Aber dann wenn es spaß macht, käuft man oft zweimal? 
Ich spare mir dann halt gerne was mittelpreisiges zusammen 

LG


----------



## Andal

Meine teuerste Stippe, also Rute ohne Ringe, hat 15,- € gekostet. Mir reicht das um (Köder-) Fischle zu fangen.


----------



## Ukel

@ Rustaweli: wenn der Spaß am Angeln erhalten bleiben soll, nimm keine zu billige Rute, ab 6 m werden sie dann schnell zu schwer und zu schwabbelig. Die Messe bietet natürlich beste Chancen, zu vergleichen und was passendes zu finden.
Du hast ja geschrieben, dass du damit am Fluss angeln willst, da wären 5 m wohl etwas kurz, zu kleiner Aktionsradius.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Meine teuerste Stippe, also Rute ohne Ringe, hat 15,- € gekostet. Mir reicht das um (Köder-) Fischle zu fangen.



Die legendäre honigfarbene Sportex hast Du damals geschenkt bekommen?


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Meine teuerste Stippe, also Rute ohne Ringe, hat 15,- € gekostet. Mir reicht das um (Köder-) Fischle zu fangen.


Für Köfis reicht das auf jeden Fall! 
Bei einer richtigen Stippausrüßtung kommt ja auch noch einiges mehr an Kosten!
Abroller ,Stativ ,Sitzkiepe usw .....
Das ist dann noch ein anderer Level von der Kohle


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Für Köfis reicht das auf jeden Fall!
> Bei einer richtigen Stippausrüßtung kommt ja auch noch einiges mehr an Kosten!
> Abroller ,Stativ ,Sitzkiepe usw .....
> Das ist dann noch ein anderer Level von der Kohle


Naja, für eine Teleskopstippe reicht auch noch ein Klapphocker


----------



## geomas

Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, für eine Teleskopstippe reicht auch noch ein Klapphocker



my way


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die legendäre honigfarbene Sportex hast Du damals geschenkt bekommen?


Die hat die Jahrzehnte leider nicht überlebt. Die teure Billo ist eine Pocket Pole von Prologic.


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Für Köfis reicht das auf jeden Fall!
> Bei einer richtigen Stippausrüßtung kommt ja auch noch einiges mehr an Kosten!
> Abroller ,Stativ ,Sitzkiepe usw .....
> Das ist dann noch ein anderer Level von der Kohle


...außerdem stamme ich aus einer Gegend, wo Stippen die reine Exotic darstellen. Alles muss man auch nicht bis zur Vergasung treiben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Meine teuerste Stippe, also Rute ohne Ringe, hat 15,- € gekostet. Mir reicht das um (Köder-) Fischle zu fangen.


Gab es nicht mal ein Foto vom Knaben Andal mit Stippe im See?


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die hat die Jahrzehnte leider nicht überlebt. Die teure Billo ist eine Pocket Pole von Prologic.
> 
> ...außerdem stamme ich aus einer Gegend, wo Stippen die reine Exotic darstellen. Alles muss man auch nicht bis zur Vergasung treiben.


Das stimmt wirklich! 
Wenn " Ich " nur mal ein Mittelmaß finden würde! 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> my way


The best way!
Deine Stippe kam leider noch nicht zu ehren weil ich nicht zum angeln komme, die war fest für die Hochwasserpirsch eingeplant aber mein Leben frisst mich aktuell auf


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal ein Foto vom Knaben Andal mit Stippe im See?



Gab es damals schon Fotoapparate, so kurz nach den Sauriern?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal ein Foto vom Knaben Andal mit Stippe im See?


Das Bild gibt es immer noch. Frage nicht nach Sonnenschein, was mir mein Vater alles erzählt hat, weil ich mein Taschengeld für "so einen Stecken" ausgegeben habe. Die gefangenen Köderfische hat er aber kommentarlos angenommen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Das Bild gibt es immer noch. Frage nicht nach Sonnenschein, was mir mein Vater alles erzählt hat, weil ich mein Taschengeld für "so einen Stecken" ausgegeben habe. Die gefangenen Köderfische hat er aber kommentarlos angenommen.


Geiiieeelll ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal ein Foto vom Knaben Andal mit Stippe im See?


Andal oder die Stippe im See? 
Edit: oh zu spät


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gab es damals schon Fotoapparate, so kurz nach den Sauriern?


Durchaus ... aber meistens hatten wir einen Kunstmaler dabei, der es für die Ewigkeit gebannt hat.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> The best way!
> Deine Stippe kam leider noch nicht zu ehren weil ich nicht zum angeln komme, die war fest für die Hochwasserpirsch eingeplant aber mein Leben frisst mich aktuell auf



Die Zeit der Stippe kommt noch. 
Wäre evtl. sinnvoll die Gummizüge zu wechseln oder wechseln zu lassen in Bremen. Falls Du es organisatorisch hinbekommst.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Andal 
Wo wurde das Foto damals gemacht?


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Wo wurde das Foto damals gemacht?


Am Walchsee/Tirol, an der nördlichen Uferstraße mit Blick auf den Zahmen Kaiser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Andal
> Wo wurde das Foto damals gemacht?




Steht doch auf dem Schild. Am "Baden nur mit langen Hosen erlaubt" Strand.


----------



## Waller Michel

Sieht absolut schön aus dort


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sieht absolut schön aus dort


Ist es auch. Vor allem seit der Zeit, wo sich die Region vermehrt auf den Golfsport verlagert hat. Dadurch wurde es zwar nicht billiger, aber insgesamt ruhiger.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das Bild gibt es immer noch. Frage nicht nach Sonnenschein, was mir mein Vater alles erzählt hat, weil ich mein Taschengeld für "so einen Stecken" ausgegeben habe. Die gefangenen Köderfische hat er aber kommentarlos angenommen.



Danke für das schöne Bild -ich mag ja sonst eigentlich keine interpretatorischen "Lebensbilder" aus den neolithischen und bronzezeitlichen Seeufersiedlungen, aber nach Gieselwerder erkenne ich da tatsächlich den knospenden Andal in den Gesichtszügen des jungen Anglers.
Aber ich muss mal ganz streng fragen: Hat der junge Andal da etwa nen Waggler an der Stippe montiert?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für das schöne Bild -ich mag ja sonst eigentlich keine interpretatorischen "Lebensbilder" aus den neolithischen und bronzezeitlichen Seeufersiedlungen, aber nach Gieselwerder erkenne ich da tatsächlich den knospenden Andal in den Gesichtszügen des jungen Anglers.
> Aber ich muss mal ganz streng fragen: Hat der junge Andal da etwa nen Waggler an der Stippe montiert?


Nein. Das war eine ganz simple Stipp Pose und ein 20er Haken an einer durchgehenden 10er Schnur. Auch so ein Aspekt, der meinen Vater etwas auf die Barrikaden brachte. Denn was wäre wohl wenn... mein Widerporst hat sich aber auch hier Bahn gebrochen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ich habs die letzten Tage nicht richtig geschafft, den rasenden Ükel gründlich zu lesen und vor allem die gebührenden Petris und Dankeschöns an die vielen Fänger und fleissigen Berichterstatter zu geben, wie es unseren Sitten und Gebräuchen entspricht


Ich leide täglich unter diesem Dilemma und ganz besonders  mit dir mit!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen: Da kriegt man ja nur den Blank, Ringe, Rollenhalter und Korkgriff sind ja noch nichtmal in der Rechnung! hahahahha!


Und die Rolle auch noch, die Combo ziehe ich einem Gummizug zudem vor, denn da kann ich auch 200 oder 300m! 

Und was soll ein echter Fließwasser-Flussangler mit 'ner Kopfrute ...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hallo Ükelz !
Nachdem ich eine gute Woche auf Montage (Baustelle mit Blick auf die luxemburgische Mosel) war, bin ich Sonntag Abend wieder in heimischen Gefilden aufgeschlagen ........ 
Zuerst mal fetten Respekt an diejenigen, die sich trotz widriger Bedingungen aufgerafft haben ans Wasser zu gehen !  Hochachtung an die, die bei dem Wetter auch noch gefangen haben !!! 
Nach stundenlangem Beilesen (ohne Scheiß) ergiebt sich da allerhand, was ich heute und in den nächsten Tagen mit Tips und Kommentaren belegen werde .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Waller Michel 
Ohne dir persönlich nahe treten zu wollen, aber so einiges zum Thema Kopfrute/Telestippe schreibst, ist ziemlicher Lötzinn !! Ich werde da ab morgen detailliert drauf eingehen, heute bin ich schon zu betrunken..... Und bevor einer mäkelt, ich hatte heute eine absolute Sternstunde am Wasser, es sei mir also hoffentlich verziehen ...
Vorab schon mal zwei Fotos, den Rest gibts morgen .....










tight lines
Tom


----------



## Waller Michel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Ohne dir persönlich nahe treten zu wollen, aber so einiges zum Thema Kopfrute/Telestippe schreibst, ist ziemlicher Lötzinn !! Ich werde da ab morgen detailliert drauf eingehen, heute bin ich schon zu betrunken..... Und bevor einer mäkelt, ich hatte heute eine absolute Sternstunde am Wasser, es sei mir also hoffentlich verziehen ...
> Vorab schon mal zwei Fotos, den Rest gibts morgen .....
> Anhang anzeigen 339238
> Anhang anzeigen 339239
> 
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Na dann darf die Angelwelt ja gespannt auf die Ausnüchterung hoffen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber Stippen ist nicht das billigste was man sich beim Angeln so raussuchen kann!
> Da gibt's noch ganz andere Preislagen


Naja, gerade dabei ist der Spannbereich aber so hoch wie sonst nirgends.

Mit einer alten Bambusrute kann ich schon stippen (mit oder ohne Klapphocker), es geht sogar ein Luftkissen aus einer besseren Paketluftkissenschutzverpackung, und das sehr angenehm und entspannt, wenn es mal rein um das relaxen geht.
Ich habe auch mit der selbstgeschnittenen Haselnussrute probiert, und Fische gefangen.
Mit dem absoluten Low-Cost Stipping bin ich sehr nahe an 0€, wenn es zudem eine alte herumstehende Rute gewesen ist.
Die Teleglasfaserrute oder  Telecarbonmixrute sind dagegen schon echte Quantensprünge, für je einen 10er mehr.
Für eine 7m Daiwa Neocarbon-Tele oder so um 1979 waren es auch - wenn überhaupt - 100DM.

Auf der anderen Seite geht es Match-Kampf-mäßig nach oben und in lange Mastbäume, das ist schon eine Show.
Mit größten Ruten auf kleinste Fische - soweit die Arme tragen, und Sport wird das wahrlich.
Solch Carbonbauten in immer ultimativerer Länge, die immer mehr Geld kosten und zudem einen kleinen Kundenkreis haben, was es nochmal teurer macht, das ist sehr einsichtig.

Prinzipiell gehört das alles zum stippen, wenn man rein dem Angelartenbegriff nachfolgt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deine Stippe kam leider noch nicht zu ehren weil ich nicht zum angeln komme, die war fest für die Hochwasserpirsch eingeplant aber mein Leben frisst mich aktuell auf


Beiß zurück!


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, gerade dabei ist der Spannbereich aber so hoch wie sonst nirgends.
> 
> Mit einer alten Bambusrute kann ich schon stippen (mit oder ohne Klapphocker), es geht sogar ein Luftkissen aus einer besseren Paketluftkissenschutzverpackung, und das sehr angenehm und entspannt, wenn es mal rein um das relaxen geht.
> Ich habe auch mit der selbstgeschnittenen Haselnussrute probiert, und Fische gefangen.
> Mit dem absoluten Low-Cost Stipping bin ich sehr nahe an 0€, wenn es zudem eine alte herumstehende Rute gewesen ist.
> Die Teleglasfaserrute oder  Telecarbonmixrute sind dagegen schon echte Quantensprünge, für je einen 10er mehr.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite geht es Match-Kampf-mäßig nach oben und in lange Mastbäume, das ist schon eine Show.
> Mit größten Ruten auf kleinste Fische - soweit die Arme tragen, und Sport wird das wahrlich.
> Solch Carbonbauten in immer ultimativerer Länge, die immer mehr Geld kosten und zudem einen kleinen Kundenkreis haben, was es nochmal teurer macht, das ist sehr einsichtig.
> 
> Prinzipiell gehört das alles zum stippen, wenn man rein dem Angelartenbegriff nachfolgt.



Das ist schon richtig! 
Nur wie du selbst schreibst Stippen ist nicht Stippen! 
Schon ein Unterschied ob ich mir mal schnell 3 Köfis stippen möchte oder ob ich es als Sport betreiben möchte und dabei auch Konkurrenzfähig sein möchte! 
Oder ob ich irgendwo zwischen drin mit einigermaßen gutem Material am Wasser auch hier und da mal einen größeren Fisch landen möchte!  Und genau darum ging es @rustaweli dabei!  Also irgendwo zwischen drin! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Nach stundenlangem Beilesen (ohne Scheiß) ergiebt sich da allerhand, was ich heute und in den nächsten Tagen mit Tips und Kommentaren belegen werde .....


Noch ein Leider zum mitleiden!


----------



## Andal

Genau um etwas mit der Nostalgie zu kokettieren habe ich meine Billo-Stippen. Wie Anno asbach am Steg hocken, oder wo auch immer, die Sonne genießen und nebenbei gemütlich ein Würmchen baden. Vielleicht ein Fischlein fangen, um es wieder freizulassen. Einfach nur die Zeit auskosten und St. Peter einen kreuzbraven Mann sein lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Oder ob ich irgendwo zwischen drin mit einigermaßen gutem Material am Wasser auch hier und da mal einen größeren Fisch landen möchte!  Und genau darum ging es @rustaweli dabei!  Also irgendwo zwischen drin!


Da gibts doch aber wirklich reichlich, sozusagen von fast spottgünstig bis mittelpreisig <200€ geworden.

Lustig gerade in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Shimano nun seine (nicht gerade supergünstigen) neuen Super Ultegra Tele 6m 7m 
als "Bolo-unberingt" anbietet,
und auf das individuelle Selberaufrüsten mit Ringen und RH verweist, sozusagen als Feature.






						Shimano Super Ultegra Medium 6M 8-18G
					

• HPC200 Kohlefaser Blank mit Biofi bre Fasern und Nano Technologie  • Weiche Spitze für dünne monofi le Schnüre mit zusätzlicher Kraft in der unteren Hälfte für weite Würfe und zum Drillen der Fische • Geringer Durchmesser am Griff für eine komfortable




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
				



** Keine Beringung oder Rollenhalter verbaut, ermöglichen es jedem Angler die Rute nach den eigenen Vorstellungen aufzubauen*


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Genau um etwas mit der Nostalgie zu kokettieren habe ich meine Billo-Stippen. Wie Anno asbach am Steg hocken, oder wo auch immer, die Sonne genießen und nebenbei gemütlich ein Würmchen baden. Vielleicht ein Fischlein fangen, um es wieder freizulassen. Einfach nur die Zeit auskosten und St. Peter einen kreuzbraven Mann sein lassen.


Ist doch auch absolut okay und für normale Anwendungen ausreichend! 
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, man muss nicht für alles High End Material benutzen, die Ansprüche regeln das Material im allgemeinen!  Für mal paar Rotaugen oder kleine Bassen total okay! 
Ich benutze absolut auch nicht nur teure Kopfruten ,ich habe auch billig Stippen, für Viele Situationen aaaaabsolut ok !

LG


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da gibts doch aber wirklich reichlich, sozusagen schon fast spottg+nstig geworden.
> 
> Lustig gerade in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Shimano nun seine (nicht gerade supergünstigen) neuen Super Ultegra Tele 6m 7m als "Bolo-unberingt" anbietet,
> und auf das individuelle Selberaufrüsten mit Ringen und RH verweist, sozusagen als Feature.


Dieses System des Baukastens bot ja Quantum jahrelang bei Forellenruten und langen Bootsruten fürs Mittelmeer an. Leider wurde da ja gewaltig für den deutschen Markt geschrumpft. Da wären einige sehr interessante Sachen dabei gewesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Baukasten finde ich auch gut!
Gerade bei langen und letztlich dann eben durchmesserstarken Teleruten fehlt es aktuell an  einfach anklebbaren Ringen, eine leichte moderne Variante der Tubenringe.
Griff geht vergleichsweise einfach daran, Bauweise wie Sportgeräte Tennisschläger usw., 
solange es noch und zum Glück wieder Klapprollenhalter gibt.


----------



## Minimax

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ohne dir persönlich nahe treten zu wollen, aber so einiges zum Thema Kopfrute/Telestippe schreibst, ist ziemlicher Lötzinn !! Ich werde da ab morgen detailliert drauf eingehen



Na,na,na, Tonfall Aber ich als Stippunkundiger bin schon sehr auf die Diskussion gespannt und freu mich drauf.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Gestern war hier perfektes Angelwetter, nur musste ich leider gestern das Zugfahrzeug für einen Karnevalswagen steuern, ich hab mit Karneval eigentlich nix am Hut, aber mit meinem persönlichen Alternativprogramm zum Hummtata, Pantera, Alice in Chains, Iron Maiden und Pearl Jam über Kopfhörer war das mit Vollkabine (incl. Klimaanlange) schon ganz gut zu ertragen .... 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Baukasten finde ich auch gut!
> Gerade bei langen und letztlich dann eben durchmesserstarken Teleruten fehlt es aktuell an  einfach anklebbaren Ringen, eine leichte moderne Variante der Tubenringe.
> Griff geht vergleichsweise einfach daran, Bauweise wie Sportgeräte Tennisschläger usw.,
> solange es noch und zum Glück wieder Klapprollenhalter gibt.


Das geht aber eigentlich recht simpel !!!  Schrumpfschlauch ( und hier ganz speziell Schrumpfschlauch mit innen integriertem Schmelzkleber) und klarer Nagellack lassen sich auch von absoluten Rutenbau-Novizen problemlos verarbeiten !!!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

^^  was mir dabei einfällt: 

Hab neuerdings Noise-Cancelling-Kopfhörer. Die Dinger funktionieren erstaunlich gut.
Am Fluß nebenan ist es meistens laut (vielbefahrene Straße, angesoffene Kiddies) - mal sehen, ob ich mich mal beim Angeln per Kopfhörer vom Lärm abkoppele.
Für die Angelei an angelegenen Gewässern ist das nix - da geht einem ja der Naturgenuß flöten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich handhabe das ein wenig rustikaler


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@geomas 
Da habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen ! Die Bundesligakonferenzschaltung kann ich mir schon mal beim Fischen über ein Pocketradio ansaugen, meine favorisierte Mucke über Kopfhörer ist eher nicht so konzentrationsfördend ........  Verfluchte Hulle, ich finde den Headbang-Smilie nicht, oder gibts den hier noch nicht ????


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Konventionelle Schaumstoff-Ohrenstöpsel - logo - funktionieren auch und taugen im Fall der Fälle sogar als Pop-Up-Fakemmais.

Und Tom, ich meinte die Kopfhörer nicht zum Musikhören, sondern nur zum Abkoppeln von der (in diesem Fall ungeliebten) Realität.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Konventionelle Schaumstoff-Ohrenstöpsel - logo - funktionieren auch und taugen im Fall der Fälle sogar als Pop-Up-Fakemmais.
> 
> Und Tom, ich meinte die Kopfhörer nicht zum Musikhören, sondern nur zum Abkoppeln von der (in diesem Fall ungeliebten) Realität.


Das ist zwar Geschmacksache aber ich brauch auch kein Radio am Wasser! 
Bei uns gibt es auch Gewässer wo Züge vorbei rauschen, da kann so ein Kopfhörer oder halt so Stöpsel für angenehme Ruhe sorgen 
Als Popup    klar warum nicht! !!
Bin ich noch nie drauf gekommen 

LG


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Das Radio am Wasser kommt bei mir auch sehr selten vor ! Aber als Fan des 1. FC Köln kommt man in der Endphase der Saison (leider) häufig nicht drumherum ...... 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Ich bin öfters zum Arbeiten in sehr lauten Sporthallen oder auch mal in nem Fußballstadion.
Die schrägen Fan-Gesänge beim Kreisfußball finde ich ja noch witzig und passend, aber das dumpfe Geschrei der Ultras geht mir extrem auf den Sack. 
Schaumstoff-Ohrenstöpsel sind da echt der Bringer - man ist auf Schlag wie auf Droge und kann den ganzen Kram genießen.


Die hellen Schaumstoff-Ohrenstöpsel sind fast schon ein Klassiker als auffälliger Pop-Up-Köder.
Lassen sich auch ratz-fatz auf die gewünschte Form trimmen.


----------



## geomas

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> ...Aber als Fan des 1. FC Köln kommt man in der Endphase der Saison (leider) häufig nicht drumherum ......
> 
> tight lines
> Tom




Ohh, das tut mir jetzt aber echt leid. 
Bock auf Maso, sozusagen. 
Und dann nur Kölsch in der Ecke, kein Bock in flüssiger Form?


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin öfters zum Arbeiten in sehr lauten Sporthallen oder auch mal in nem Fußballstadion.
> Die schrägen Fan-Gesänge beim Kreisfußball finde ich ja noch witzig und passend, aber das dumpfe Geschrei der Ultras geht mir extrem auf den Sack.
> Schaumstoff-Ohrenstöpsel sind da echt der Bringer - man ist auf Schlag wie auf Droge und kann den ganzen Kram genießen.
> 
> 
> Die hellen Schaumstoff-Ohrenstöpsel sind fast schon ein Klassiker als auffälliger Pop-Up-Köder.
> Lassen sich auch ratz-fatz auf die gewünschte Form trimmen.


Ja die Idee ist wirklich genial! Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. .lach 

Mit Fußball war ich früher auch mal ganz verrückt!  Heute eher der TV Fan !
Wenn Ajax oder München spielt, guck ich das noch gerne!  Stadion war ich schon lange nicht mehr!  Aber hätte ich irgendwann auch mal lieber Lust 

Das mit dem Gehörschutz ist schon lustig! 
Man ist irgendwie dabei und doch nicht so richtig  ist dann alles klein wenig wie in einem Film  oder so ähnlich 

LG Michael


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Am Walchsee/Tirol, an der nördlichen Uferstraße mit Blick auf den Zahmen Kaiser.


Da könnte ich auch mal hin, hab' ja nicht soo weit.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, das tut mir jetzt aber echt leid.
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom
> Bock auf Maso, sozusagen.
> Und dann nur Kölsch in der Ecke, kein Bock in flüssiger Form?


Bock gibts hier nur von auswärtigen Hopfenveredlern, sprich Maibock, Winterbock und Festbock, abgesehen von den dauerhaft erhältnichen Gebräuen der Hersteller jenseits des Weißwurstäquators, Animator, Salvator, Dominator etc.  , aber ich trinke Bier ja gegen den Durst und nicht, um mich permanent zu betäuben !!! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Das Radio am Wasser kommt bei mir auch sehr selten vor ! Aber als Fan des 1. FC Köln kommt man in der Endphase der Saison (leider) häufig nicht drumherum ......
> 
> tight lines
> Tom





cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Das Radio am Wasser kommt bei mir auch sehr selten vor ! Aber als Fan des 1. FC Köln kommt man in der Endphase der Saison (leider) häufig nicht drumherum ......
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht: je später man in der Saison einem ausgewiesenen FC Fan fragt wie der FC gespielt, hat desto mehr nährt sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit "ich interessiere mich nicht für Fussball" als Antwort zu bekommen dem Wert 1 an


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Kochtopf  Du bess enne fiese Möpp !!! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht: je später man in der Saison einem ausgewiesenen FC Fan fragt wie der FC gespielt, hat desto mehr nährt sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit "ich interessiere mich nicht für Fussball" als Antwort zu bekommen dem Wert 1 an



Ich möchte da aber unbedingt hinzu fügen FC Köln nicht FC Bayern 
Von denen kommt eher " Deutscher Meister wird nur der FCB  nur der FCB "

LG


----------



## geomas

Na, der einzige Fußball, den ich mir live wirklich gerne ansehe ist Dorf- und Oldiefußball. 

Der Profifußball, der seit einigen Jahren in Rostock geboten wird, ist .... (da schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit)... 
Dazu kommt hier noch die Fan-Komponente, die mich vor Scham nicht nur ans Wasser, sondern fast hinein treibt.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja: kurz nachdem die kurze Flußrute bei mir eintraf hat AD ein Video von der 5,5 und der 7-Fuß River-Ambush-Rute bei YT reingestellt:






Für „meine Döbelstelle” ist die 7er etwas kurz, aber ich werd schon einen sinnvollen Einsatz für sie finden.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Na, der einzige Fußball, den ich mir live wirklich gerne ansehe ist Dorf- und Oldiefußball.
> 
> Der Profifußball, der seit einigen Jahren in Rostock geboten wird, ist .... (da schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit)...
> Dazu kommt hier noch die Fan-Komponente, die mich vor Scham nicht nur ans Wasser, sondern fast hinein treibt.


Ja da ist was dran! Ist leider überall so nicht nur in Rostock! 
Auf dem Platz ein Sport der Millionäre ! Abseits des Platzes. ..reden wir nicht darüber 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja: kurz nachdem die kurze Flußrute bei mir eintraf hat AD ein Video von der 5,5 und der 7-Fuß River-Ambush-Rute bei YT reingestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Für „meine Döbelstelle” ist die 7er etwas kurz, aber ich werd schon einen sinnvollen Einsatz für sie finden.


Absolut schönes Video Georg! Ganz toll!
Speziell die letzte Szene gefällt mir sehr!
Ist bestimmt ne gute Rute !

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schönes Video!



geomas schrieb:


> Für „meine Döbelstelle” ist die 7er etwas kurz, aber ich werd schon einen sinnvollen Einsatz für sie finden.


Brauchste halt stark befestigte Üfer wie bei 00:20 oder einen richtigen Steg! 

Ich brauche allermeist einige Meter mehr zur befischbaren Kante. Bei 00:57 sieht man gut, warum mir kurz meist gar nicht gefällt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich möchte da aber unbedingt hinzu fügen FC Köln nicht FC Bayern
> Von denen kommt eher " Deutscher Meister wird nur der FCB  nur der FCB "
> 
> LG


Wenn man in den Rhein spucken kann und nicht ausgerechnet in Düsseldorf oder Leverkusen beheimatet ist, gibt es für echte Rheinländer keine Alternative zum 1. Fc Köln !!!
Der Fc Bayern ist eher was für Erfolgsverwöhnte und Börsenspekulanten ...........     Außerdem, wer einen Uli Hoeneß und seine Aussagen und Taten mitträgt, kann nicht wirklich ein echter Anhänger sein, außer man wohnt in München oder der näheren Umgebung !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Waller Michel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wenn man in den Rhein spucken kann und nicht ausgerechnet in Düsseldorf oder Leverkusen beheimatet ist, gibt es für echte Rheinländer keine Alternative zum 1. Fc Köln !!!
> Der Fc Bayern ist eher was für Erfolgsverwöhnte und Börsenspekulanten ...........     Außerdem, wer einen Uli Hoeneß und seine Aussagen und Taten mitträgt, kann nicht wirklich ein echter Anhänger sein, außer man wohnt in München oder der näheren Umgebung !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom
> [/QUOT
> 
> Die einzigste Fußballmanschaft eventuell mit zeitweise dem BVB in Deutschland die erstklassig spielt!
> Klar wenn man in Köln wohnt?  Aber meines wäre es trotzdem nicht!
> Bei mir ist Fußball auch nicht mehr so wichtig wie früher mal ,da war ich total verrückt damit! Heute gucke ich nur noch Ajax und Bayern.
> 
> LG Michael


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

JaJa, Tinca, Wuemme etc. sind schon recht verwöhnt mit ihren doch recht kompakten Flüßchen,. bei mir sind 30 Meter Breite Standard, und die Ausweichmöglichkeit heißt  *Rhein* .......
Aber das gestaltet sich analog zur Kleidung, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur unpassende Kleidung ...... 
So sieht es mit dem Tackle auch aus, mit einer 6 Meter Stippe käme ich hier auf keinen grünen Zweig !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Soooo, der Overproof hat meinen Adrenalinspiegel mittlerweile einigermaßen gebändigt und ich empfehle ich mich jetzt in die Horizontale ! Gut`s Nächtle an alle noch Anwesenden .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nur wenn man die Rute so über das Jahr vielleicht 3 oder 4 mal im Monat benutzt, ist man zwar noch lange kein Profi dadurch aber trotzdem gut mit aufgestellt, finde ich!



Mit 3-4 mal im Monat ist man aber schon sehr weit weg vom Gelegenheitsstipper, manche hier schaffen es ja kaum so häufig ans Wasser... 



Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, für eine Teleskopstippe reicht auch noch ein Klapphocker





geomas schrieb:


> my way



Same here 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber mein Leben frisst mich aktuell auf



Same here 
Umso mehr freue ich mich auf Sonntag und auf euch



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und was soll ein echter Fließwasser-Flussangler mit 'ner Kopfrute ...



Barben fangen z.B., das wäredie Königsdisziplim mit der Kopfrute


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Na, der einzige Fußball, den ich mir live wirklich gerne ansehe ist Dorf- und Oldiefußball.
> 
> Der Profifußball, der seit einigen Jahren in Rostock geboten wird, ist .... (da schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit)...
> Dazu kommt hier noch die Fan-Komponente, die mich vor Scham nicht nur ans Wasser, sondern fast hinein treibt.



In Regensburg haben wir ja auch seit ein paar Jahren das neue Stadion und da war ich jetzt auch schon 2x drin. Sehr angenehme Stimmung und auch wenn der Jahn verliert ist mir das so ziehmlich egal. Das ganze drum herum gehört einfach dazu und ist auch schön mitzuerleben. So eingefleischter Fan bin ich aber nicht und könnte mir das auch nicht leisten. Alle paar Jahre schau ich mir mal ein Spiel live an und das muss dann auch mal reichen.
Ein Besuch beim FC würde mich aber auch mal reizen, jetzt nicht zu den verwöhnten Bayern  sondern eher zum Goarßbock nach Köln.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, Heinz!
> Hoffentlich sieht man davon etwas in Bremen. Würde mich echt freuen.



Wie schon geschrieben hat Giermann die Sachen von Andreas gekauft und will sie auch mit nach Bremen bringen. Lassen wir uns also überraschen was alles so dabei ist.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Na, der einzige Fußball, den ich mir live wirklich gerne ansehe ist Dorf- und Oldiefußball.
> 
> Der Profifußball, der seit einigen Jahren in Rostock geboten wird, ist .... (da schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit)...
> Dazu kommt hier noch die Fan-Komponente, die mich vor Scham nicht nur ans Wasser, sondern fast hinein treibt.



Darum war ich schon ewig nicht mehr bei Dynamo. Letztes Mal vor Jahren mit meinem Sohn, brauch ich nicht mehr. Aber krieg ihn eh nicht vom FCB weg, trotz Zwangseinweisung in ne VfB Mitgliedschaft samt Kidsclub und Stadionbesuche...


----------



## rhinefisher

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Das geht aber eigentlich recht simpel !!!  Schrumpfschlauch ( und hier ganz speziell Schrumpfschlauch mit innen integriertem Schmelzkleber) und klarer Nagellack lassen sich auch von absoluten Rutenbau-Novizen problemlos verarbeiten !!!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Wenn Du dich dazu noch etwas genauer äussern könntest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar....
Ich stehe nämlich gerade da, mit einer solchen oben erwähnten Super Ultegra aus dem Angebot und will die irgendwie beringen.


----------



## rustaweli

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wenn man in den Rhein spucken kann und nicht ausgerechnet in Düsseldorf oder Leverkusen beheimatet ist, gibt es für echte Rheinländer keine Alternative zum 1. Fc Köln !!!
> Der Fc Bayern ist eher was für Erfolgsverwöhnte und Börsenspekulanten ...........     Außerdem, wer einen Uli Hoeneß und seine Aussagen und Taten mitträgt, kann nicht wirklich ein echter Anhänger sein, außer man wohnt in München oder der näheren Umgebung !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Na na, der Uli ist der Uli, Punkt!
Ebenso ein absolut seriös geführter Verein, das Familiäre sucht seinesgleichen, mehr Soziales leistet KEINER und dann noch die bemerkenswerte Historie, von Landauer möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Na na, der Uli ist der Uli, Punkt!
> Ebenso ein absolut seriös geführter Verein, das Familiäre sucht seinesgleichen, mehr Soziales leistet KEINER und dann noch die bemerkenswerte Historie, von Landauer möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen...


Ich habe es extra in den FC thread geschubst, ich glaube es könnte hier nerven


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe es extra in den FC thread geschubst, ich glaube es könnte hier nerven



Alles klar, war nur den nächtlichen Threadverlauf "live" nachholen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Du besorgst dir Einsteg-Ringe, den passenden Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber, der dadurch die Ringe noch besser fixiert und fügst es oben auf der Tele zusammen. Dann mit einer Heißluftpistole *vorsichtig *erwärmen. Den Nagellack nehme ich an zum Abdichten, habe ich bei meiner nicht gemacht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Man kann es so machen, es hält auch, aber es ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß.
Und die oberen Ringe muß man auf eine Hülse befestigen, sonst läßt sich die Rute nicht mehr zusammenschieben. Und Schrumpfschlauch trägt dicker auf, besser Ringe mit etwas mehr Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Das geht aber eigentlich recht simpel !!!  Schrumpfschlauch ( und hier ganz speziell Schrumpfschlauch mit innen integriertem Schmelzkleber) und klarer Nagellack lassen sich auch von absoluten Rutenbau-Novizen problemlos verarbeiten !!!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom





cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Bock gibts hier nur von auswärtigen Hopfenveredlern, sprich Maibock, Winterbock und Festbock, abgesehen von den dauerhaft erhältnichen Gebräuen der Hersteller jenseits des Weißwurstäquators, Animator, Salvator, Dominator etc.  , aber ich trinke Bier ja gegen den Durst und nicht, um mich permanent zu betäuben !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Bock ist auch viel zu süß!

Aber Schrumpfschlauch, weder teuer, noch rar. Ist ein feines Zeug. Grad wenn man nackige Griffe mal zwischen den Steinen am Ufer abstellen will/muss und sie keinen Schaden nehmen sollen. Und wenn man dann mit Schnur noch ein paar Zierwicklungen unterlegt. farbigen Schlauch nimmt, wirds auch recht ansehnlich.


cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> JaJa, Tinca, Wuemme etc. sind schon recht verwöhnt mit ihren doch recht kompakten Flüßchen,. bei mir sind 30 Meter Breite Standard, und die Ausweichmöglichkeit heißt  *Rhein* .......
> Aber das gestaltet sich analog zur Kleidung, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur unpassende Kleidung ......
> So sieht es mit dem Tackle auch aus, mit einer 6 Meter Stippe käme ich hier auf keinen grünen Zweig !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Oh doch, es gibt schlechtes Wetter. So mies, dass auch die tollsten Klamotten dem nicht mehr Herr werden!


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Aber Schrumpfschlauch, weder teuer, noch rar. Ist ein feines Zeug. Grad wenn man nackige Griffe mal zwischen den Steinen am Ufer abstellen will/muss und sie keinen Schaden nehmen sollen. Und wenn man dann mit Schnur noch ein paar Zierwicklungen unterlegt. farbigen Schlauch nimmt, wirds auch recht ansehnlich.


Und man kann damit auch die letzten Zentimeter eines Korkgriffes überziehen, dann aber nicht den mit Kleber nehmen, und man hat einen Schutz wenn man die Rute mal auf den Boden oder in den schlammigen Untergrund stellt. Sieht dann so aus


----------



## Andal

Schrumpfschlauch ist überhaupt ein recht vielseitiges Zeug und vor allem schadlos wieder zu entfernen. Eiskalte Alurollenhalter lassen sich gut überziehen... u.s.w.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man kann es so machen, es hält auch, aber es ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß.
> Und die oberen Ringe muß man auf eine Hülse befestigen, sonst läßt sich die Rute nicht mehr zusammenschieben. Und Schrumpfschlauch trägt dicker auf, besser Ringe mit etwas mehr Abstand nehmen.




Als Notbehelf am Wasser würde ich sowas evtl. machen aber gewickelt und alckiert hält quasi ewig.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca 
Als Notbehelf habe ich Panzertape im Auto, wo soll ich am Wasser die passende Hitze für Schrumpfschlauch bekommen. Und gewickelt und lackiert ist einfach das Nonplusultra, da brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren. Der Rest, wie schon geschrieben, es geht, aber....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Feuerzeug, Dampf vom Gas- oder Benzinkocher....


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Als Notbehelf habe ich Panzertape im Auto, wo soll ich am Wasser die passende Hitze für Schrumpfschlauch bekommen. Und gewickelt und lackiert ist einfach das Nonplusultra, da brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren. Der Rest, wie schon geschrieben, es geht, aber....


Na aus dem Kelly Kettle?!

Langsam aber sicher ist das nicht mehr mein Ükel


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Als Notbehelf am Wasser würde ich sowas evtl. machen aber gewickelt und alckiert hält quasi ewig.



Alckiert konserviert eh und hilft gegen vieles.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich mich an den Teich setze habe ich meistens ein Packung Plätzchen, eine Cola und 3 Bananen mit. Und als Nichtraucher nicht mal ein Feuerzeug. Deshalb kann ich da auch keine Wärme erzeugen, außer ich nehme das ganze Karpfentackle mit, da wäre dann auch der Kocher bzw. Heizung bei. das mit dem fehlenden Feuerzeug ist mir schon ein paar mal aufgefallen, aber wenn ich es mal wieder brauche ist es bestimmt nicht in meiner Angelkiste.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an den Teich setze habe ich meistens ein Packung Plätzchen, eine Cola und 3 Bananen mit. Und als Nichtraucher nicht mal ein Feuerzeug. Deshalb kann ich da auch keine Wärme erzeugen, außer ich nehme das ganze Karpfentackle mit, da wäre dann auch der Kocher bzw. Heizung bei. das mit dem fehlenden Feuerzeug ist mir schon ein paar mal aufgefallen, aber wenn ich es mal wieder brauche ist es bestimmt nicht in meiner Angelkiste.





Ich rauche auch schon lange nicht mehr aber ein feuerzeug ist immer dabei.
Hat mir schon oft geholfen.
Ich muss los............


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Alckiert konserviert eh und hilft gegen vieles.
> Anhang anzeigen 339250


 ich brauch mehr *Whisk(e)y *


----------



## Waller Michel

Online Shops und ich werde wohl nie Freunde werden! 
Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen bei einem Shop 3 Swinger bestellt ! Zugegebermaßen für sehr kleines Geld! 
Eben kam die Lieferung. .........
	

		
			
		

		
	









Ich bin im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes überrascht   sowas passiert garantiert nur mir 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Na aus dem Kelly Kettle?!
> 
> *Langsam aber sicher ist das nicht mehr mein Ükel *


Dem Leben besteht halt nicht nur aus Trotting. Man muss auch mal was schrumpfen, oder so.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Online Shops und ich werde wohl nie Freunde werden!
> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen bei einem Shop 3 Swinger bestellt ! Zugegebermaßen für sehr kleines Geld!
> Eben kam die Lieferung. .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339251
> Anhang anzeigen 339252
> 
> 
> Ich bin im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes überrascht   sowas passiert garantiert nur mir
> 
> LG Michael


Taugt sie wenigstens was?


----------



## Waller Michel

Hab gehofft das Ihr mir das sagen könnt 
Im Vergleich zu meinen Daiwas und Shimanos wirkt sie schon ein gutes Stück drunter ! Allerdings der letzte Schrott scheint es auch nicht zu sein, rein vom Anfassen und Spielen. 

Angeblich 6000er Größe, das ist max ne 4500er und 7+1 Kugellager. ......mir sind 2 hochwertige lieber 
Muss sie aber halt am Wasser testen. ....
Optisch finde ich Sie recht schön

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Dem Leben besteht halt nicht nur aus Trotting. Man muss auch mal was schrumpfen, oder so.


Bei mir sind in den letzten Jahren Bleigewichte, Schnurdicken und Haken geschrumpft- langt das?


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab gehofft das Ihr mir das sagen könnt
> Im Vergleich zu meinen Daiwas und Shimanos wirkt sie schon ein gutes Stück drunter ! Allerdings der letzte Schrott scheint es auch nicht zu sein, rein vom Anfassen und Spielen.
> 
> Angeblich 6000er Größe, das ist max ne 4500er und 7+1 Kugellager. ......mir sind 2 hochwertige lieber
> Muss sie aber halt am Wasser testen. ....
> Optisch finde ich Sie recht schön
> 
> LG


Aber nicht irgendwo ins Gras legen,sonst findes du die nicht wieder.....


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Aber nicht irgendwo ins Gras legen,sonst findes du die nicht wieder.....


Ich vermute stark, der Verlust würde sich in Grenzen halten


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei mir sind in den letzten Jahren Bleigewichte, Schnurdicken und Haken geschrumpft- langt das?


Langt. Aber es wird wieder besser werden. So und so!


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Das wird wieder besser wenn wir wieder öfter ans Wasser kommen, dann ändern sich auch die Themen wieder. Weg vom schrumpfen hin zu Gewässerbildern und beschreiben der Umstände weshalb wieder kein Fisch angebissen hat. Ich jedenfalls freue mich schon tierisch auf ein Wiedersehen am Sonntag und habe auch schon ein paar Sachen zusammengesucht für die ich keinen Platz mehr habe und die weg müssen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Die Jungs von Matrix UK haben ein, wie ich finde, sehr interessantes Test Video gedreht übers Method-Feedern. Und zwar wie sich dass Futter nach dem Aufschlag im Wasser und Line-Clip verhält.


----------



## Andal

6 x werden wir noch wach - heissa, dann ist Messetach!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> 6 x werden wir noch wach - heissa, dann ist Messetach!



Da haste dann die eine oder andere Mittagspause mit einkalkuliert - guter Schachzug!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Da haste dann die eine oder andere Mittagspause mit einkalkuliert - guter Schachzug!


Stimmt. Aber die blöden Karnevalstage verwirren einen. 4 x !!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber die blöden Karnevalstage verwirren einen. 4 x !!!


Ab einem gewissen Alter soll sich 1x schon nach einer nennenswerten Leistung anfühlen 

Jungs, ich meinte meinen 'nicht mehr mein ükel' Post lustig, wie man in unserem über weite Strecken anglophilen Zirkel den KK fürs erwärmen am Wasser vergessen


----------



## Andal

Eh klar.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> den KK fürs erwärmen


Vor deiner Namensnennung hatte ich von dem Teil noch nie was gehört, Asche auf mein Haupt. Aber da wir ja jetzt sowieso Fasten, nach Ostern geht es damit weiter.


----------



## Andal

Der KK ist die schönste aller Formen, eine gute Tasse Tee zu bereiten. Chris Yates, s.N.s.g., macht es vor!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Das wird wieder besser wenn wir wieder öfter ans Wasser kommen, dann ändern sich auch die Themen wieder. Weg vom schrumpfen hin zu Gewässerbildern und beschreiben der Umstände weshalb wieder kein Fisch angebissen hat.



Abgesehen vom letzten Teil kann ich helfen.
Bin wieder zurück.
Nachdem ich meine ersten gestern auf die Schnelle selbstgebauten Federkielposen noch lackiert habe, bin ich schnell nochmal zum Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr mit der Bologneserute geangelt.
Es gab paar Plötzen und Döbel.
Darunter einen 55er, der die Bolo schön krumm gemacht hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und so am Schluss.


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und so am Schluss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339270


Petri, mal wieder eine ordentliche Strecke, für genügend Nachwuchs ist bei Familie Döbel wohl auch gesorgt. 
Unser Fluss hat momentan Hochwasser und macht die angrenzenden Wiesen und Weiden zur Seenplatte.....


----------



## geomas

Dickes Petri, lieber Prof!


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir ein Petri @Professor Tinca , schön das Du Deine Bolo mal wieder ausführen konntest,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Haste mal wieder gut gemacht, lieber Professor. Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und so am Schluss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339270


Was soll ich sagen!  Den Satz Ükel Champion haste dir verdient  !!!!
Like every day , dickes Petri 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca 
Dickes Petri zu deiner bunten Strecke


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heutezim ersten Mal dieses Jahr mit der Bologneserute
> Es gab paar Plötzen und Döbel.
> Darunter einen 55er, der die Bolo schön krumm gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339268
> Anhang anzeigen 339269


Darf ich fragen, was das für eine Rolle ist auf dem Foto? 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Angelsport Giermann hat wohl die Sachen von Andreas Bruners übernommen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mal raten.





Ukel schrieb:


> Petri, mal wieder eine ordentliche Strecke, für genügend Nachwuchs ist bei Familie Döbel wohl auch gesorgt.
> Unser Fluss hat momentan Hochwasser und macht die angrenzenden Wiesen und Weiden zur Seenplatte.....


Habe ich heute vom Zug aus im Bereich der Kläranlage gesehen. Sah schon heftig aus. Und das Wasser wird noch weiter steigen. An der Wümme ist das zwischen aber auch Land unter.
Ach so, ein herzliches Petri geht wieder in den Nordosten dieser Republik. Tolle Strecke @Professor Tinca !


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Habe ich heute vom Zug aus im Bereich der Kläranlage gesehen. Sag schon heftig aus. Und das Wasser wird noch weiter steigen. An der Wümme ist das zwischen aber auch Land unter.


Und jetzt soll noch an vielen Ecken Schnee einziehen. Dann dauert es nicht lange und die Pegel steigen weiter an. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was das für eine Rolle ist auf dem Foto?
> 
> LG Michael



Ja Micha.
Die Rolle gab ich heute zum ersten Mal an die Rute gemacht.
So ne billige Shimano FX 2000.
Bespult mit 0,23er Mono ist die völlig ausreichend zum Boloangeln.
Das Ding läuft anstandlos rund und hat ne feine Bremse. Mehr brauche ich an der Bolo nicht.


----------



## geomas

#schnee

Eieiei, morgen ist der letzte Tag vor der Stippermesse, an dem ich (mittags/nachmittags) Zeit für einen Angelausflug hätte. 
Leichter Schneefall und doch vergleichsweise niedrige Temperaturen wurden „prognostiziert”. 
Mal sehen, ob die Realität sich an die Prognose hält - jetzt gibts erst mal ne Skatrunde.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja Micha.
> Die Rolle gab ich heute zum ersten Mal an die Rute gemacht.
> So ne billige Shimano FX 2000.
> Bespult mit 0,23er Mono ist die völlig ausreichend zum Boloangeln.
> Das Ding läuft anstandlos rund und hat ne feine Bremse. Mehr barche ich an der Bolo nicht.




Kleine Rollen:

ich hatte an meiner Billig-Bolo auch ne kleine 100er Rolle. Irgendwie gefallen mir Rollen mit größerem Spulendurchmesser doch besser an den langen Ruten.
Hab jetzt ne einfache 4000er an der Bolo, alternativ die China-Pin. Find ich vom Handling, der Balance her besser als die 1000er Daiwa.
Mit der „Leistung” der Ninja 1003A war ich absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank euch allen !


----------



## Kochtopf

Fettes Prof lieber Petri (oder so), hammerhart


----------



## Kauli11

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hier wurde auch geschrieben ; nicht von Dir ! Den Gummi einfach von Außen dran machen. .....das verwurschtelt sich vom Feinsten


Bei uns hat sich in den ganzen Jahren nie etwas verwuschtelt. wir hatten seinerzeit Fünf Wettkampfgruppen im Verein und alle haben so gefischt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja Micha.
> Die Rolle gab ich heute zum ersten Mal an die Rute gemacht.
> So ne billige Shimano FX 2000.
> Bespult mit 0,23er Mono ist die völlig ausreichend zum Boloangeln.
> Das Ding läuft anstandlos rund und hat ne feine Bremse. Mehr brauche ich an der Bolo nicht.


Absolut absolut! 
Kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor die Rolle! Konnte sie aber nicht richtig erkennen. 
Die Rolle ist absolut nicht schlecht und für viele Anwendungen geeignet! 
Rollen kann Shimano! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bei uns hat sich in den ganzen Jahren nie etwas verwuschtelt. wir hatten seinerzeit Fünf Wettkampfgruppen im Verein und alle haben so gefischt.




Das schöne am Ükel ist die englische Art 
Die macht für meinen Geschmack eine sehr angenehme Atmosphäre 
Deshalb jeder nach seinem Geschmack sag ich mal 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Rollen kann Shimano!




Ruten auch.
Das kam heute hier an während ich am Wasser war......


----------



## rustaweli

Eigentlich sollte ich schreiben "Chapeau" werter @Professor Tinca , aber aus Angst schlechtes Omen zu provozieren, ziehe ich lieber einfach meinen Hut! Petri, ein ganz dickes! (Aber dann ist mal wieder gut bei Dir, ja?)


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ruten auch.
> Das kam heute hier an während ich am Wasser war......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339277


Ja das stimmt natürlich! Aber bei Ruten, wohlgemerkt für den selben Preis, würde ich bei einer Skala von 0 bis  100 shimano vielleicht bei 90 sehen und Daiwa bei 95 .
Das ist natürlich nur subjektiv und meckern auf aller höchstem Niveau! 
Ich hab aber auch einige Ruten von Shimano und absolut nix auszusetzen außer halt manchmal der Preis 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ruten auch.
> Das kam heute hier an während ich am Wasser war......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339277


Hast du überhaupt noch Platz für Neuzugänge? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt noch Platz für Neuzugänge?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn nicht helfe ich gerne aus  hier is platz


----------



## Jason

Ruten kommen mir keine mehr ins Haus. Es sei denn eine schöne Nostalgie- Shakespeare. Dafür habe ich immer Platz.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ruten kommen mir keine mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fettes Prof lieber Petri (oder so), hammerhart


Ja, der Typ ist schon der Hammer. Man könnte ihn auch den Döbelflüsterer nennen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


>


Lach dich nur kaputt. Meine Holde weiß alles. "Und das hast du neu, und das habe ich hier auch noch nicht gesehen, beim Nachbarn wurde ein Päckchen für dich abgegeben ,warum nicht hier, kann man bei dieser Messe wo du hinfährst auch was kaufen?" Ich muss vorsichtig sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lach dich nur kaputt. Meine Holde weiß alles. "Und das hast du neu, und das habe ich hier auch noch nicht gesehen, beim Nachbarn wurde ein Päckchen für dich abgegeben ,warum nicht hier, kann man bei dieser Messe wo du hinfährst auch was kaufen?" Ich muss vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bruder, du bist nicht allein, wahrlich nicht


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das schöne am Ükel ist die englische Art
> Die macht für meinen Geschmack eine sehr angenehme Atmosphäre
> Deshalb jeder nach seinem Geschmack sag ich mal
> 
> LG Michael


Deswegen werden wir uns ja in Bremen mit der Floskel "Herr Sowieso, nehme ich an!" begrüßen.


----------



## Jason

Lieber @Andal ,ich bringe Posen mit. Ich hoffe du auch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lach dich nur kaputt. Meine Holde weiß alles. "Und das hast du neu, und das habe ich hier auch noch nicht gesehen, beim Nachbarn wurde ein Päckchen für dich abgegeben ,warum nicht hier, kann man bei dieser Messe wo du hinfährst auch was kaufen?" Ich muss vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Dann hast Du eindeutig noch zu wenige wenn Deine Holde noch den Überblick hat! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber @Andal ,ich bringe Posen mit. Ich hoffe du auch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber latürnich!


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann hast Du eindeutig noch zu wenige wenn Deine Holde noch den Überblick hat!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Meine Sammlung füllt schon zwei 16er Rutenständer und da sind noch nicht die Stipp und Brandungsruten dabei......die Holde Missus kennt jede einzeln beim Namen, eine Schande


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Aber latürnich!


Supi, Holländische Posen.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Supi, Holländische Posen.


...und welche von der Stange, die ich nicht mehr einsetze.  Kommt alles uff'n Tisch!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> ...und welche von der Stange, die ich nicht mehr einsetze.  Kommt alles uff'n Tisch!


Na dann wollen wir doch mal schauen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Am besten lassen wir uns die teuren Käufe von Heinz als Tombolagewinn nach Hause schicken , das ist dann glaubwürdiger.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Sammlung füllt schon zwei 16er Rutenständer und da sind noch nicht die Stipp und Brandungsruten dabei......die Holde Missus kennt jede einzeln beim Namen, eine Schande


Unabdingbar sind scheinbares Chaos und die komplette Sammlung muss ständig in Bewegung sein. Lagerstätte, Werkstatt, Wohnräume, Auto encore un fois - Angelgeräte sammeln ist ein bisschen wie Hütchenspielen, gute Hütchenspieler lassen die Spielenden immer den leeren Becher anheben


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hallo Ükelz !
Erstmal ein dickes Petri an den Prof ! Noch geiler wie deine Fänge sind allerdings deine Fotos, besonders die Variante "Gruppenbild mit Döbel/Plötze" !!  Würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber das geht hier leider nicht, wir dürfen nur Fische hältern, die wir anschließend auch entnehmen und in unserem Verein muß man wirklich mit allem rechnen .... 
Grade mußte ich wieder feststellen, das mein Arbeitsspeicher unter dem Infärktle doch ziemlich gelitten hat, na ja, vielleicht wird das ja noch ein wenig besser.
Hätte besser gestern direkt was zu der Gummizugthematik geschrieben, aber da zeigte der Overproof doch schon deutlich Wirkung !  Jetzt sitze ich hier mit Zettel und Bleistift und notiere mir die Zahlen der relevanten Beiträge, damit ich keinen Quatsch schreibe, nur weil ich etwas falsch verstanden oder anders in Erinnerung habe .... Außerdem hatte ich heute wieder nen echt derben Arbeitstag, dafür aber morgen frei, dann werde ich die versprochenen Antworten zu Schrumpfschlauch und Gummizug nachliefern !!
Heute reicht es nur noch für nen kurzen Bericht zum gestrigen Angeltag ........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jason

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hallo Ükelz !
> Erstmal ein dickes Petri an den Prof ! Noch geiler wie deine Fänge sind allerdings deine Fotos, besonders die Variante "Gruppenbild mit Döbel/Plötze" !!  Würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber das geht hier leider nicht, wir dürfen nur Fische hältern, die wir anschließend auch entnehmen und in unserem Verein muß man wirklich mit allem rechnen ....
> Grade mußte ich wieder feststellen, das mein Arbeitsspeicher unter dem Infärktle doch ziemlich gelitten hat, na ja, vielleicht wird das ja noch ein wenig besser.
> Hätte besser gestern direkt was zu der Gummizugthematik geschrieben, aber da zeigte der Overproof doch schon deutlich Wirkung !  Jetzt sitze ich hier mit Zettel und Bleistift und notiere mir die Zahlen der relevanten Beiträge, damit ich keinen Quatsch schreibe, nur weil ich etwas falsch verstanden oder anders in Erinnerung habe .... Außerdem hatte ich heute wieder nen echt derben Arbeitstag, dafür aber morgen frei, dann werde ich die versprochenen Antworten zu Schrumpfschlauch und Gummizug nachliefern !!
> Heute reicht es nur noch für nen kurzen Bericht zum gestrigen Angeltag ........
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Dann hat es wohl mal wieder geschmeckt .

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Nach dem Rosenmontagszug traf ich einen Angelbuddy, er angelt noch nicht so lange, lernt gerne dazu und ist am Wasser ein sehr angenehmer Begleiter!
Er meinte, er hätte Dienstag frei, das Wetter sollte gut werden und er müßte unbedingt mal wieder ans Wasser. Er wollte allerdings in unserem Rückstau fischen, also eher keine Chance auf Döbel oder Barben, aber was solls, die schwimmen einem ja nicht weg und das Hochwasser hätte das Vorhaben doch stark beeinträchtigt ! Also um 13:00 Uhr am Wasser getroffen .....übelste Bedingungen, war ja auf den Fotos von gestern einigermaßen zu erkenne. Jede Menge Dreck im Wasser, Treibholz von klein bis groß, na ja, eine Stelle mit ein wenig Strömungsschatten gesucht. Ich nur meine Swing King mit dem Brotflocken-Setup dabei, er wollte seine neue Feederrute testen. Erster Wurf auf so 7-8 Meter Distanz, Montage blieb auch erst liegen, aber nicht all zu lange. Beim Einholen Wiederstand, Blei, Wirbel und Haken total mit modrigen Blättern und Grasresten verkleistert, so fängt man keine Fische !! Irgendwann war ich dann bei ca. 3 Metern Wurfweite gelandet, da ergab sich dann wenigstens ein Zeitfenster von max. 3 Minuten, in dem die Fische den Köder noch hätten finden können. Der Kollege hatte da mit seiner Feeder deutlich größere Probleme, bei seinen ersten Würfen war der Korb so schnell zugekleistert, das nicht mal mehr das Futter rausgespült wurde !!!
Ich habe nur ganz sparsam ein wenig Groundbait mit wenig Mais und Maden eingeworfen und mit Mais/Made-Kombi gefischt. Drei Stunden lang ging nicht, aber auch wirklich nichts !!! 
Dann aber eine halbe Stunde, die ich mein Leben lang nicht vergessen werde !!! Urplötzlich ein heftiger Biss, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt !! Kurze aber wilde Fluchten, vehemente Kopfstöße, irgendwie ließ das nicht so richtig einer Art zuordnen .... Wird wohl ein Satzer sein, dachte ich mir. Mein Kollege stand auch schon mit seinem Kescher parat, normalerweise keschere ich lieber selber, aber ich wußte ja, das er es drauf hat. Nach geschätzten 6-7 Minuten Drill war der Fisch im Kescher und ich dachte, ich hätte eine Halluzination !!!





Nach dem Wiegen mit großzügigem Abzug für den Kescherkopf blieben 14 Pfund und 69 cm übrig..... Ich war völlig perplex und mußte erstmal eine rauchen....
Brassen sind bei uns leider nicht mehr so häufig und ich versuche seit Jahren, sie mit der Kopfrute zu überlisten, erfolglos ......
Nächster Wurf, nach zwei Minuten Biss, Fisch hängt wieder und ein komplett anderer Drill begann. Nach gut 5 Minuten lag dann das im Kescher .....




63 cm , gewogen haben wir ihn nicht ...... Wenn ich jetzt so die Fotos sehe, frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob das wirklich passiert ist, aber die Handykamera lügt ja nicht .......... Danach gab es keine Bisse und Fische mehr, beim Kollegen in knapp 5 Stunden nicht ein Zupfer !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann hat es wohl mal wieder geschmeckt .
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der gute Overproof schmeckt leider immer viel zu gut .........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tobias85

Da hat unser @jason 1 schon alle Register gezogen und alle Tricks ausgespielt und trotzdem bleibt nichts unentdeckt. Ich finde, dafür muss man vor Missus Jason schonmal den Hut ziehen. Aber in @Kochtopf scheint er ja eine guten Lehrmeister diesbezüglich gefunden zu haben. 

Lieber Professor, wieder mal kann ich dir nur ein herzliches Petri aussprechen!


----------



## Tobias85

Ok, und auch dir Tom herzliches Petri, zwei wirklich tolle Brassen hast du da an Land gezogen!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und so am Schluss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339270


Petri.
Wieder mal eine gute Strecke...


----------



## phirania

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann hast Du eindeutig noch zu wenige wenn Deine Holde noch den Überblick hat!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ja Ja es ist schwer noch verheiratet zu sein als Angler...


----------



## Hering 58

@cyprinusbarbus
ein dickes Petri. Sind ja super Brassen,schöne Foto.


----------



## Minimax

Petri zu den Megabrassen, @cyprinusbarbus  

#Messeeinkäufe #Anglerfrauen
Ich muss gestehen, das ich immer noch merkwürdig uninspiriert bin, was herrliche Einkäufe in Bremen angeht-Ich habe kaum Rutenwünsche. Wenns ganz schlimm läuft, bleibts lediglich bei Nübsies oder Kleinteilen.
Herrje, ich will meine Liebste aber auch nicht enttäuschen, ich bin Angler, sie ist meine Frau und ich weiss was ich ihr und der Tradition schuldig bin. Ich werde also einen Arm voll alter, unauffälliger Ruten mitnehmen müssen, sie mit künstlichen Preisschildern versehen und im günstigen Augenblick ganz ungeschickt und mit schuldbewusstem Blick einschmuggeln, mich erwischen lassen und erschreckt und unglaubwürdig beteuern, das ich die Ruten nur für Kochi aufbewahre und mich in Widersprüche verstricken. Ich hoffe sie merkt nichts.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> #Messeeinkäufe
> Ich muss gestehen, das ich immer noch merkwürdig uninspiriert bin, was herrliche Einkäufe in Bremen angeht-Ich habe kaum Rutenwünsche. Wenns ganz schlimm läuft, bleibts lediglich bei Nübsies oder Kleinteilen.


Das geht mir nicht anders. Es könnte mich ja gelassen machen. Aber es eröffnet spontanen Käufen Tür und Tor. Das macht mir wieder etwas Sorge!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das geht mir nicht anders. Es könnte mich ja gelassen machen. Aber es eröffnet spontanen Käufen Tür und Tor. Das macht mir wieder etwas Sorge!



Eben, eben. Und nach vorläufigen Hochrechnungen sitzen etwa 10-12 Teufelchen bratwurstmampfend auf der linken Schulter, und kein einziges Engelchen auf der rechten.


----------



## Andal

Und es steht auch kaum zu erwarten, dass einem die Zunftbrüder hilfreich wären und sagen: "Ne lass mal, das muss nicht sein!"


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und es steht auch kaum zu erwarten, dass einem die Zunftbrüder hilfreich wären und sagen: "Ne lass mal, das muss nicht sein!"


Kommt drauf an. Angenommen, rein hypothetisch, @Minimax würde nervös um die MK Adventure Döbeldödel Rute herumschleichen, ich würde mich opfern ihn am Arm zu fassen, freundlich aber bestimmt eine Dosis Froschpilllen zu verabreichen und ihn ruhig zuredent zu den Drennanruten zu führen.
Dafür sind Freunde da!

Als mein Rheinlandkumpel und ich vor Jahren auf der Fisch und Angel waren haben wir als geheimes Warnzeichen "Leeven jott" ausgemacht um uns vor nepp zu warnen ohne Aggressionen bei der beteiligten Krämerseele zu erwecken, das hat gut geklappt, dennoch war es damals weise die ec Karte im Auto zu lassen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Angenommen, rein hypothetisch, @Minimax würde nervös um die MK Adventure Döbeldödel Rute herumschleichen...


Da wäre mindestens ein Exorzismus notwendig!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Da wäre mindestens ein Exorzismus notwendig!!!


Menschenmengen, Angelkram, dehydration... ich habe mir in dem Zustand eine Dropshotrute und Legionen an Gummis gekauft die mittlerweile größtenteils ungefischt der Abfallwirtschaft anheim gefallen sind


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür sind Freunde da!



Danke mein Lieber! Und gutes Stichwort, vergiss bitte die getrockneten Froschpillen nicht, all das tolle Angelgerät, die vielen Ükel und fremde Umgebung, könnt gut sein, das es wieder zu einem meiner kleinen Momente kommt, Fnnnaahh...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Menschenmengen, Angelkram, dehydration... ich habe mir in dem Zustand eine Dropshotrute und Legionen an Gummis gekauft die mittlerweile größtenteils ungefischt der Abfallwirtschaft anheim gefallen sind


Da siehst du mal, welchen Gefährdungen sich ein Angler ohne Not aussetzt. Helden sind wir, wie sie im Buche stehen!


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein sattes Petri heil in Richtung Sieg (?), lieber Tom! 
Das sind ja schon mal sehr amtliche Klodeckel!


----------



## geomas

Neulich kam übrigens der Ersatz für die geknackte Bombrute - absolut keine Probleme mit der Reklamation, die Korrespondenz mit dem britischen Händler ging in einem sehr freundlichem Tonfall in absolut korrrrektttemmm Deutsch über die Bühne.

Im Uk wartet schon die nächste Rute auf den Versand, evtl. kommt noch eine weitere hinzu (günstige Glasruten aus den 70er Jahren). 

Bremen wird mir hoffentlich einen schönen Eimer bescheren und möglicherweise auch ein prima Futteral. Nach Ruten werde ich wohl kaum gezielt Ausschau halten.
Aber ne 2teilige Posenrute in 12ft würde mich schon noch reizen. Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Aber ne 2teilige Posenrute in 12ft würde mich schon noch reizen. Verrückte Welt.



Und mich ne 3teilige Grundrute in 11ft. Die Welt ist wahrhaft verrückt.


----------



## Andal

Eine 2 lbs. Barbenrute wäre auch nicht unfein. Nur über die Länge brüte ich...


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Eine 2 lbs. Barbenrute wäre auch nicht unfein. Nur über die Länge brüte ich...


Gibt's doch nur zwei Längen unter den einschlägigen Modellen. Ich als Kleinflusskrebser würd natürlich 11 fevorisieren, aber Dein §Flüsschen ist ja schon büschen größer. Ist natürlich auch ne Frage der Transportlänge.


----------



## Waller Michel

Abropos ,guckt mal was gerade bei Ebay versteigert wird


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos Kaufrausch- gestern Auto freudig abgeholt, heute wieder in die Werkstatt gebracht - ich werde mir ne Packung meatscrews kaufen und bei guten Angeboten für 13'+ Matchruten und 6m+ Bolos leise weinen


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Gibt's doch nur zwei Längen unter den einschlägigen Modellen. Ich als Kleinflusskrebser würd natürlich 11 fevorisieren, aber Dein §Flüsschen ist ja schon büschen größer. Ist natürlich auch ne Frage der Transportlänge.


Der Transport ist enorm wichtig ... bei 300 m bis ans Wasser. Von Haustüre zu Ufer.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der Transport ist enorm wichtig ... bei 300 m bis ans Wasser. Von Haustüre zu Ufer.


Ah, ja dann- ich dachte daran, dass du einzwei mal das Sperrigkeitsproblem hinsichtlich der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel erwähnt hast. Aber bei 300 m per Pedes ists natürlich garkein Problem. Du bist ja ohnehin eingefleischter 2-Teil-Mann.


----------



## Andal

Im ÖPNV haben höchstens Mitreisende ein Problem mit der Rutenteilung. Sollen sie eben auf ihre Augäpfel ob-8 geben!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Im ÖPNV haben höchstens Mitreisende ein Problem mit der Rutenteilung. Sollen sie eben auf ihre Augäpfel ob-8 geben!



Ok, natürlich. Aber es könnte immerhin zu unangenehmen Situationen führen, wenn man beim Abprotzen des Futterals am Swim feststellt, das da ein gepfählter Mitreisender dranhängt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ok, natürlich. Aber es könnte immerhin zu unangenehmen Situationen führen, wenn man beim Abprotzen des Futterals am Swim feststellt, das da ein gepfählter Mitreisender dranhängt.


Taugt vielleicht als Köder für  Aal 

LG


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ok, natürlich. Aber es könnte immerhin zu unangenehmen Situationen führen, wenn man beim Abprotzen des Futterals am Swim feststellt, das da ein gepfählter Mitreisender dranhängt.


Kleinhacken und anfüttern........


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Kleinhacken und anfüttern........


Dafür braucht man also die abhackmatte


----------



## geomas

Dialog am Wasser:

„Auf Döbel?”

„Jo!”.

„Ist das da Hähnchenleber?”. 

„So ähnlich, mashed fahrgast.”


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war bis eben so stolz auf mich, dass ich bisher bis auf einen Fixposten keine größeren Anschaffungen anvisiert hatte und das meiste meines Budgets noch für diverse Nubsies rauswerfen hätte können...Und dann fang ihr hier an und schon hat man drölfzig weitere Ideen im Kopf  

Alex, bring bitte genug Froschpastilllen für uns alle mit, ich glaube wir werden die bitter nötig haben.


----------



## Tobias85

Falls übrigens jemand ne Wurmzucht starten möchte und noch Gewebe braucht, um das Ludtloch im Deckel ausbruchsicher zu machen, dann hab ich da das perfekte Gewebe für (stabil, luftdurchlässig, Maschen unter 1/4 mm) und kann gerne was davon mitbringen am Sonntag.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Falls übrigens jemand ne Wurmzucht starten möchte und noch Gewebe braucht, um das Ludtloch im Deckel ausbruchsicher zu machen, dann hab ich da das perfekte Gewebe für (stabil, luftdurchlässig, Maschen unter 1/4 mm) und kann gerne was davon mitbringen am Sonntag.



Ich hab dafür Fliegengase ( oder wie schreibt man das?  ) benutzt, einfach mit einer Heißklebepistole aufgeklebt! 
Hat auch gut funktioniert !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Prima Video über den Selbstbau einer „Wormery”.


----------



## Tobias85

@Waller Michel: Mein Wurmeimer steht zumindest bei der aktuellen Witterung zwangsweise in meinem Wohnbereich und die Babywürmer würden durch normales Fliegengitter ja vermutlich durchkommen, daher hab ich diese besonders feine Gaze genommen, die ich eh hatte. Finde sie auch deutlich stabiler als Fliegengitter.

Bei meinen Eimern/Kisten setze ich im Gegensatz zu dem Video nicht auf Löcher im Boden + zweiten Eimer drunter, sondern auf Feuchtigkeitsregulierung durch trockene Zeitung/Eierkarton. Im Prinzip wie man es beim kompostieren auch macht: Feuchtes mit trockenem und holziges mit grünem. Mein Kompost ist noch nie verschlammt wie so manche Wurmzucht auf YouTube nach einigen Monaten, mal sehen, ob sich das erfolgreich auf den Eimer übertragen lässt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, die Vorfreude auf Sonntsg wächst auch bei mir, zumal der Drennan Fanclub dann ja doch noch ne Anlaufstelle hat! Ich habe gestern noch ein Päckchen von Stuart Sharpe mit einigen Handmadr Floats (Waggler in 3 Größen) bekommen. Auch das sehr gelungene Arbeiten. Werde ich Sonntag mal mitbringen.
@cyprinusbarbus: was machst Du, was wir nicht machen (oder Können)? Zwei solche Hammerbrassen, das ist schon der Hammer! Ein dickes Petri zu den beiden Krachern.


----------



## rustaweli

Das mit den Würmern kam in letzter Zeit ja öfter auf. Reizt mich immer mehr und werde vielleicht auch einen Versuch starten.
Thema Maden. Was macht Ihr nach einem Angeltag eigentlich mit den gereinigten, gesiebten Maden? Wieder Mehl, Späne oder so dazu?


----------



## rutilus69

#wurmzucht
Das steht bei mir dieses Jahr auch an. Wenn ich jetzt noch irgendwo schöne Mistwürmer herbekommen...... Aber zur Not machen es auch Dendros.


----------



## Tricast

@cyprinusbarbus : Das sind ja mal amtliche Klodeckel wie wir uns die auch wünschen. Aber wie schon gesagt: Was kannst Du, was wir nicht können? 


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> .
> Thema Maden. Was macht Ihr nach einem Angeltag eigentlich mit den gereinigten, gesiebten Maden? Wieder Mehl, Späne oder so dazu?


Entweder übergebe ich sie dem Fluss oder, da sie ohnehin in Maismehl sind, stelle sie zurück in den Kühlschrank ohne weiteres Brimborium


rutilus69 schrieb:


> #wurmzucht
> Das steht bei mir dieses Jahr auch an. Wenn ich jetzt noch irgendwo schöne Mistwürmer herbekommen...... Aber zur Not machen es auch Dendros.


Mit bisschen rechercherarbeit (gerade keine zeit) kannst eisenia foetida und iirc eisenia andrei Kokons bzw Würmer im Netz kaufen


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit bisschen rechercherarbeit (gerade keine zeit) kannst eisenia foetida und iirc eisenia andrei Kokons bzw Würmer im Netz kaufen


Das mit der Zeit sieht bei mir ähnlich aus   
Aber erstmal muss ich die Kiste vorbereiten und dann geht es auf die Suche


----------



## Mescalero

@rutilus69 
Die Onlinehändler verkaufen meist größere Mengen von einem halben Kilo oder so. Ich habe im Angelladen eine haushaltsübliche Menge bekommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Tobias85 es wird dennoch verschlammen wenn du nicht regelmäßig (2-3 mal im Jahr) zumindest einen Teilsubstratwechsel vornimmst, wobei es dabei sich nicht um Schlamm sondern um die andere braune Masse mit Sch.... handelt.
Mir ist neulich eine neue Klopapierrolle in die Badewanne gefallen bevor Schaumbad rein kam, die haben sie binnen 2 Wochen fast weggeknuspert, eine verstorbene Zimmerpflanze samt Ballen ist auch innerhalb kurzer Zeit verschwunden. Dendros sind schon krasse Würmchen


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Nach dem Rosenmontagszug traf ich einen Angelbuddy, er angelt noch nicht so lange, lernt gerne dazu und ist am Wasser ein sehr angenehmer Begleiter!
> ......................................


..

Petri Heil zu den dicken Brachsen!


----------



## tob_wilson

Kurze Frage:
Würdet ihr Maden die sich im Futter befinden an den Haken hängen oder die aus der Box aus dem Angelladen?
Im Futter bewegen sie sich dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr bzw sehr wenig? 
Ist das falsch? 

also nicht über nacht ins futter?


----------



## Kochtopf

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Würdet ihr Maden die sich im Futter befinden an den Haken hängen oder die aus der Box aus dem Angelladen?
> Im Futter bewegen sie sich dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr bzw sehr wenig?
> Ist das falsch?
> 
> also nicht über nacht ins futter?


Ich siebe meine Maden meist frisch am Wasser und gebe Maismehl, ggf. Auch etwas Futter, hinzu. Ich unterscheide nicht zwischen Futter und Hakenmaden. Dass sie sich im Futter nicht bewegen kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Würdet ihr Maden die sich im Futter befinden an den Haken hängen oder die aus der Box aus dem Angelladen?
> Im Futter bewegen sie sich dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr bzw sehr wenig?
> Ist das falsch?
> 
> also nicht über nacht ins futter?


Auf jeden Fall ins Futter! Dass die Maden im Futter träger werden, konnte ich bislang nicht feststellen. Die Agilität hängt auch hier von der Außentemperatur und der Frische der Maden ab. Manchmal (äähhhmmm, ich mag es ja eigentlich gar nicht sagen) bleiben die Maden sogar für ein, zwei Nächte mit dem Futter im Eimer, wenn ich zu geizig war, das übergebliebene Futter zu entsorgen. Bei Maden im (natürlich nicht überfeuchteten) Futter erledigt sich auch der Ammoniakgeruch sehr schnell!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ins Futter! Dass die Maden im Futter träger werden, konnte ich bislang nicht feststellen. Die Agilität hängt auch hier von der Außentemperatur und der Frische der Maden ab. Manchmal (äähhhmmm, ich mag es ja eigentlich gar nicht sagen) bleiben die Maden sogar für ein, zwei Nächte mit dem Futter im Eimer, wenn ich zu geizig war, das übergebliebene Futter zu entsorgen. Bei Maden im (natürlich nicht überfeuchteten) Futter erledigt sich auch der Ammoniakgeruch sehr schnell!



Das ist eigentlich nur dann der Fall, wenn das Futter von der Konsistenz absolut zu nass und pappig ist. 
Dann sind die Maden im Futter förmlich eingepresst !

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

01.03.2020, 9.30 in Bremen:


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 01.03.2020, 9.30 in Bremen:
> Anhang anzeigen 339301


9:30 Uhr?


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> 9:30 Uhr?


Ich red nicht zwangsweise von uns


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde, angespornt durch die Federkielposen Meisterwerke, die unser @jason 1 hier ständig präsentiert, habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und 
wollte mal probieren ob ich sowas in der Art auch fabrizieren kann.
Ich hatte noch 6 alte Entenfederkiele hier zu liegen seit Jahren und hab davor gestern abend schnell ein bissl Garn drumgewickelt und gestern lackiert.
Leider haben die nur wenig Tragkraft - so zwischen 1 und 2 Gramm aber vielleicht bekomme ich ja mal irgendwo Gänsekiele her.
Ich hatte noch Garn und Lack vom Rutenbau und ein bisschen leuchtorange in einer alten Sprühflasche.

War mein erster Versuch, also bitte nicht schimpfen.
Bilder kommen gleich. Muss cih vom Handy hochladen.....................


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sind se geworden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Was hasste denn ? @Professor Tinca 
Sieht doch richtig gut aus! 
Haste dir doch richtig Mühe gemacht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nochmal ohne Flosse dazwischen


----------



## Waller Michel

Guck mal, da gibt's auch speziellen Lack für


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weiß ich Micha aber meiner leuchtet besser und den hatte ich noch.


----------



## Racklinger

@Professor Tinca schauen doch super aus


----------



## Tricast

Hut ab Herr Professor! Sehen doch schon ganz gut aus und 1 bis 2 gramm reichen doch für die ufernahe Angelei mit der Bolo dicke aus. 

Lieben Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich persönlich habe ein gutes Händchen für Feinmechanik!  Aber nix was mit Lack Zutun hat  
Habe den Lack nur um Posen eventuell sichtbarer zu machen. 
Meine Frau hatte mich mal gefragt ob ich Ihr mal die Fußnägel lackieren möchte  
Das tut Sie nie mehr! Die konnte die Füße danach komplett mit dieser komischen Verdünnung da abwaschen   
Wobei ich sagen muss, für den Straßenverkehr war das gar nicht verkehrt 
Autofahrer konnten die Füße schon von weitem erkennen, offene Schuhe vorausgesetzt


----------



## Ukel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Würdet ihr Maden die sich im Futter befinden an den Haken hängen oder die aus der Box aus dem Angelladen?
> Im Futter bewegen sie sich dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr bzw sehr wenig?
> Ist das falsch?
> 
> also nicht über nacht ins futter?


Ich nehme bevorzugt Maden für den Haken, die ich zuvor ins fertig angerührte Futter gegeben habe, so nehmen sie  oberflächlich etwas Aroma an. Die bleiben auch lebendig, verkriechen sich nur gern tiefer im Futter. Beim Nachfüttern dann das Futter kurz umhäufeln, damit zum Ende des Futters nicht zu viele übriggebliebene Maden am Grund des Eimers das Kneten der Ballen erschweren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich nehme bevorzugt Maden für den Haken, die ich zuvor ins fertig angerührte Futter gegeben habe, so nehmen sie  oberflächlich etwas Aroma an. Die bleiben auch lebendig, verkriechen sich nur gern tiefer im Futter. Beim Nachfüttern dann das Futter kurz umhäufeln, damit zum Ende des Futters nicht zu viele übriggebliebene Maden am Grund des Eimers das Kneten der Ballen erschweren.



Ganz genau so mach ich das auch! 
Bilde mir ein, das die Maden fängiger sind wenn Sie a.) Aroma haben b.) das selbe wie das Grundfutter .

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Wunderbar klassische Posen hast Du da geschaffen, lieber Professore.
Wirst Du sie mit Öse unten und Gummi oben fischen?


----------



## geomas

So, das Wetter sieht richtig gut aus. Den angekündigten Schneefall konnte ich noch nicht ausmachen. Naja, „Prognose” eben.
Muß noch kurz arbeiten und dann gehts an den Kleinstadt-See mit den Plötz. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch, im Februar eine andere Species als die Rotaugen zu überlisten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Abropos Aroma !
Habt ihr das Problem auch, das Lockstoffe immer auslaufen, egal wie gut Sie verschlossen sind? 
Dachte vorhin im Angelzimmer ; irgendwie riecht es hier nach einer Mischung aus Vanille, Maggi und wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Wunderbar klassische Posen hast Du da geschaffen, lieber Professore.
> Wirst Du sie mit Öse unten und Gummi oben fischen?




Oben und unten Silkonschlauch.
Deshalb hab ich das unterste Ende auch frei gelassen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, das Wetter sieht richtig gut aus. Den angekündigten Schneefall konnte ich noch nicht ausmachen. Naja, „Prognose” eben.
> Muß noch kurz arbeiten und dann gehts an den Kleinstadt-See mit den Plötz. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch, im Februar eine andere Species als die Rotaugen zu überlisten.


Na dann mal viel Spaß und Glück.Petri


----------



## phirania

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Nach dem Rosenmontagszug traf ich einen Angelbuddy, er angelt noch nicht so lange, lernt gerne dazu und ist am Wasser ein sehr angenehmer Begleiter!
> Er meinte, er hätte Dienstag frei, das Wetter sollte gut werden und er müßte unbedingt mal wieder ans Wasser. Er wollte allerdings in unserem Rückstau fischen, also eher keine Chance auf Döbel oder Barben, aber was solls, die schwimmen einem ja nicht weg und das Hochwasser hätte das Vorhaben doch stark beeinträchtigt ! Also um 13:00 Uhr am Wasser getroffen .....übelste Bedingungen, war ja auf den Fotos von gestern einigermaßen zu erkenne. Jede Menge Dreck im Wasser, Treibholz von klein bis groß, na ja, eine Stelle mit ein wenig Strömungsschatten gesucht. Ich nur meine Swing King mit dem Brotflocken-Setup dabei, er wollte seine neue Feederrute testen. Erster Wurf auf so 7-8 Meter Distanz, Montage blieb auch erst liegen, aber nicht all zu lange. Beim Einholen Wiederstand, Blei, Wirbel und Haken total mit modrigen Blättern und Grasresten verkleistert, so fängt man keine Fische !! Irgendwann war ich dann bei ca. 3 Metern Wurfweite gelandet, da ergab sich dann wenigstens ein Zeitfenster von max. 3 Minuten, in dem die Fische den Köder noch hätten finden können. Der Kollege hatte da mit seiner Feeder deutlich größere Probleme, bei seinen ersten Würfen war der Korb so schnell zugekleistert, das nicht mal mehr das Futter rausgespült wurde !!!
> Ich habe nur ganz sparsam ein wenig Groundbait mit wenig Mais und Maden eingeworfen und mit Mais/Made-Kombi gefischt. Drei Stunden lang ging nicht, aber auch wirklich nichts !!!
> Dann aber eine halbe Stunde, die ich mein Leben lang nicht vergessen werde !!! Urplötzlich ein heftiger Biss, Anschlag, Fisch sitzt !! Kurze aber wilde Fluchten, vehemente Kopfstöße, irgendwie ließ das nicht so richtig einer Art zuordnen .... Wird wohl ein Satzer sein, dachte ich mir. Mein Kollege stand auch schon mit seinem Kescher parat, normalerweise keschere ich lieber selber, aber ich wußte ja, das er es drauf hat. Nach geschätzten 6-7 Minuten Drill war der Fisch im Kescher und ich dachte, ich hätte eine Halluzination !!!
> Anhang anzeigen 339292
> 
> Nach dem Wiegen mit großzügigem Abzug für den Kescherkopf blieben 14 Pfund und 69 cm übrig..... Ich war völlig perplex und mußte erstmal eine rauchen....
> Brassen sind bei uns leider nicht mehr so häufig und ich versuche seit Jahren, sie mit der Kopfrute zu überlisten, erfolglos ......
> Nächster Wurf, nach zwei Minuten Biss, Fisch hängt wieder und ein komplett anderer Drill begann. Nach gut 5 Minuten lag dann das im Kescher .....
> Anhang anzeigen 339293
> 
> 63 cm , gewogen haben wir ihn nicht ...... Wenn ich jetzt so die Fotos sehe, frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob das wirklich passiert ist, aber die Handykamera lügt ja nicht .......... Danach gab es keine Bisse und Fische mehr, beim Kollegen in knapp 5 Stunden nicht ein Zupfer !
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Na denn dir auch ein dickes Petri.
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Abropos Aroma !
> Habt ihr das Problem auch, das Lockstoffe immer auslaufen, egal wie gut Sie verschlossen sind?
> Dachte vorhin im Angelzimmer ; irgendwie riecht es hier nach einer Mischung aus Vanille, Maggi und wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339308


Wenn das öfter bei dir vorkommt, würde ich zumindest den Laternenpfahl weglassen  
Ich habe meine Fläschen bis auf ganz wenige reduziert und die dürfen nur in einer aromadichten Dose mit....hilft aber auch nicht 100%ig. Aber immerhin riecht es im Auto nicht mehr ganz so streng nach Angler


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sind se geworden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339302
> Anhang anzeigen 339303


Ich weiß gar nicht was du willst. Du kannst das doch.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Abropos Aroma !
> Habt ihr das Problem auch, das Lockstoffe immer auslaufen, egal wie gut Sie verschlossen sind?
> Dachte vorhin im Angelzimmer ; irgendwie riecht es hier nach einer Mischung aus Vanille, Maggi und wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339308


Jaaaaa egal wie fest man die Fläschchen verschließt, wenn man die dass nächste mal anheben will kleben Sie am Boden Konnten ich auch schon oft im Kühlschrank bei normalen Lebensmittel (Essiggurken, Marmelade etc. ) feststellen. Vor dem reinstellen noch extra saubergewischt,  am nächsten Tag klebts trotzdem.....


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich werde da auch verrückt mit dem Zeug !
Habe da schon Zewa drum gewickelt und in Gefriebeutel rein! 
Nutzt nix ! Die Sauerei ist vorprogrammiert! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Irgendwie vertrödele ich Zeit in (addiert) unvorstellbaren Mengen.

Aber jetzt gehts wirklich gleich los.
Hab die neueste alter Legerlite gepackt und die 2019 vom Prof so wunderbar reparierte Drennan. Es wird geswingt im Kleinstadt-Teich. 
Die auserkoprene und bewährte Stelle ist für ne Schwingspitzrute besser geeignet als für die Bibberspitze.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie vertrödele ich Zeit in (addiert) unvorstellbaren Mengen.
> 
> Aber jetzt gehts wirklich gleich los.
> Hab die neueste alter Legerlite gepackt und die 2019 vom Prof so wunderbar reparierte Drennan. Es wird geswingt im Kleinstadt-Teich.
> Die auserkoprene und bewährte Stelle ist für ne Schwingspitzrute besser geeignet als für die Bibberspitze.


Wünsche dir ein Petri und erträgliches Wetter !
Mach paar schöne Fotos Georg !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie vertrödele ich Zeit in (addiert) unvorstellbaren Mengen.
> 
> Aber jetzt gehts wirklich gleich los.
> Hab die neueste alter Legerlite gepackt und die 2019 vom Prof so wunderbar reparierte Drennan. Es wird geswingt im Kleinstadt-Teich.
> Die auserkoprene und bewährte Stelle ist für ne Schwingspitzrute besser geeignet als für die Bibberspitze.




Na dann viel Erfolg lieber @geomas .
Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht heute abend.


----------



## Tobias85

@Professor Tinca: Schöne Posen sind das geworden, die können sich wirklich sehen lassen.

@geomas: Viel Erolg am Teich, mögen die Rotaugen nicht mit dir sein!

@Kochtopf: Klar fressen die das auch auf, aber durch weniger Feuchtigkeit erhoffe ich mir weniger Matsch, sondern eher ne leicht krümelige Struktur. Im geschlossenen Plastikkomposter fressen sie auch alles und sch...en alles zu, aber da ist es noch nie so schlammig gewesen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Schöne Posen sind das geworden, die können sich wirklich sehen lassen.
> 
> @geomas: Viel Erolg am Teich, mögen die Rotaugen nicht mit dir sein!
> 
> @Kochtopf: Klar fressen die das auch auf, aber durch weniger Feuchtigkeit erhoffe ich mir weniger Matsch, sondern eher ne leicht krümelige Struktur. Im geschlossenen Plastikkomposter fressen sie auch alles und sch...en alles zu, aber da ist es noch nie so schlammig gewesen.


Ich meine mit Schlamm schweren lös und nicht Matsche- davon ab kommt gelegentliches Substratwechseln der Fertilität zu gute


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 01.03.2020, 9.30 in Bremen:
> Anhang anzeigen 339301



Bin auf einer Seite froh das ich nicht hin kann. Zu viele wirre Gedanken momentan im Köpfchen. Neue Feeder, Picker, Gummistippe oder Bolo, längerer Kescher, Setzkescher, leichteste MF Körbchen für Sand/Schlamm, Glasspitzen, Nubsies, Feederchair vs Kiepe vs alles normal,... ich würde mich und Familie ruinieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Sauber @Professor Tinca , wirklich!
Petri Heil @geomas , aber warum so ablehnend den besten Rotäuglis gegenüber?
Petri zu den Brassen @cyprinusbarbus !


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine mit Schlamm schweren lös und nicht Matsche- davon ab kommt gelegentliches Substratwechseln der Fertilität zu gute



Schlamm, Matsche, Lös...wir reden glaub ich aneinander vorbei. Vielleicht finden wir Sonntag kurz Zeit für das Thema.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Abropos Aroma !
> Habt ihr das Problem auch, das Lockstoffe immer auslaufen, egal wie gut Sie verschlossen sind?
> Dachte vorhin im Angelzimmer ; irgendwie riecht es hier nach einer Mischung aus Vanille, Maggi und wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339308





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich werde da auch verrückt mit dem Zeug !
> Habe da schon Zewa drum gewickelt und in Gefriebeutel rein!
> Nutzt nix ! Die Sauerei ist vorprogrammiert!
> 
> LG Michael


Eigentlich roch das Angelzeug früher immer ganz gut. Die Plastiktuben, in welchen das "Plötzol" verkauft wurde, schlossen auch nie so richtig. Alles hatte einen leichten Amisduft vorzuweisen. Bis wir dann auf "Moschusöl" und "Reiheröl" stießen. Das wurde natürlich sogleich erworben, denn damit wären wir der King am Wasser. Unser Keller, wo unser Angelzeug seine Heimstatt hatte, wandelte sich in ein stinkendes Loch. Wohlgemerkt ein Abteilkeller in einem Mehrfamilienhaus. Bis der Hausmeister meinem Vater erklärte, er müsse jetzt mal die Abflussrohre prüfen lassen, denn dieser eigentümliche Gestank sei nicht nachvollziehbar. Dann entsorgten wir diese Fläschlein still und leise. Gefangen haben wir mit  dem Mief auch nicht besser.

Heute benütze ich kaum noch solche Aromen und wenn, dann besser in lieblichen sozial verträglicheren Noten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist ja total unterschiedlich finde ich, das Brassenzeug riecht nach Vanille. .lecker ,der Forellenkiller irgendwie wie Maggi ,als auch noch akzeptabel. ....aber das Forellizeug bringt dir die Tränen ins Gesicht....gibt aber auch Zeug für Forellen, Aal und Waller ,das ist absolut dicht !
	

		
			
		

		
	





.
Dann habe ich aber noch einen ganzen Eimer mit Zeug ! Frage nicht was da alles für ein Geruchsmix raus kommt wenn er offen ist!


----------



## rustaweli

Innerhalb einer Stunde alles eingeschneit, schönste Flocken rieseln, die Erde wird und bleibt weiss. Hhmm, wäre schon stimmungsvoll am Flüsschen und verspüre so einen leichten Drang...
Mal sehen wann die Liebste kommt und wie meine Laune dann ist. Aber ich ahne Schlimmes


----------



## rustaweli




----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist ja total unterschiedlich finde ich, das Brassenzeug riecht nach Vanille. .lecker ,der Forellenkiller irgendwie wie Maggi ,als auch noch akzeptabel. ....aber das Forellizeug bringt dir die Tränen ins Gesicht....gibt aber auch Zeug für Forellen, Aal und Waller ,das ist absolut dicht !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339350
> 
> .
> Dann habe ich aber noch einen ganzen Eimer mit Zeug ! Frage nicht was da alles für ein Geruchsmix raus kommt wenn er offen ist!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339351


Besonders viel Spass macht Tintenfischextrakt


----------



## Andal

Ich meine, dass ich es schon mal erzählt habe... ich saß mit einem Kollegen am nächtlichen Rhein an und ich war mir sicher, dass hinter uns in der Botanik ein mächtiger, menschlicher, Haufen dünsten müsste. Bis er mit dann en passant erzählte, dass er seine Dendros mit "Aalkiller" behandelt hat.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mein absoluter Favorit ist Kadaveröl 

Aber Waller und Aale mögen es .....
Hatte ich gaaaaanz aus Versehen natürlich! Mal paar Tröpfchen bei meinem Cousin auf die Jacke gemacht  soen Pech


----------



## Andal

Alles zusammen gibt dann den einzigartigen "Angelladengeruch" - besonders im Sommer in den Läden, die über keine Klimaanlage mit Absaugung verfügen. Wenn alle Fläschchen und Tüten lustig vor sich hinbromen...!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Alles zusammen gibt dann den einzigartigen "Angelladengeruch" - besonders im Sommer in den Läden, die über keine Klimaanlage mit Absaugung verfügen. Wenn alle Fläschchen und Tüten lustig vor sich hinbromen...!



Meine sowas wie Kadaveröl oder so natürlich mal ausgeschlossen! 
Aber den typischen Geruch von einem Angelladen liebe ich !
Wobei er sich verändert hat! 
Früher mal wie ich noch Kind war ,gabs noch nicht so viel Aromastoffe, da war der Geruch ein anderer! 
Und ich denke mal, wenn sich schon jemand über sowas Gedanken macht. .....dann isser schwer auf Entzug


----------



## Minimax

Jungs, Jungs,
komme grade aus dem Leckerschleckerladen. Jedenfalls bin ich da durch Zufall auf einen Wein gestoßen, den ich einfach nach Etikett kaufen _musste ,_was das betrifft scheints der perfekte Anglerwein zu sein:





Mal sehen wie der ist, kann natürlich auch ein Reinfall sein


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs, Jungs,
> komme grade aus dem Leckerschleckerladen. Jedenfalls bin ich da durch Zufall auf einen Wein gestoßen, den ich einfach nach Etikett kaufen _musste ,_was das betrifft scheints der perfekte Anglerwein zu sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 339353
> 
> Mal sehen wie der ist, kann natürlich auch ein Reinfall sein


Wäre was für @geomas Kaulbarschstippereien- Hakengröße und Fischfamilie passen ja ganz gut


----------



## Minimax

Wird sich zeigen, er könnte köstlich, aber auch abscheulich sein. Ist n Cuvee, was kein Problem darstellt, hat aber einen relativ hohen Anteil am zu recht gefürchteten Gewürztraminer. Wird heute Abend mit der Missus verkostet.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Wird sich zeigen, er könnte köstlich, aber auch abscheulich sein. Ist n Cuvee, was kein Problem darstellt, hat aber einen relativ hohen Anteil am zu recht gefürchteten Gewürztraminer. Wird heute Abend mit der Missus verkostet.


Ich würde jedenfalls mindestens die Flasche aufheben für das Angelzimmer 
Sieht doch cool aus 

LG


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs, Jungs,
> komme grade aus dem Leckerschleckerladen. Jedenfalls bin ich da durch Zufall auf einen Wein gestoßen, den ich einfach nach Etikett kaufen _musste ,_was das betrifft scheints der perfekte Anglerwein zu sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 339353
> 
> Mal sehen wie der ist, kann natürlich auch ein Reinfall sein


Na dann freuen wir uns auf das unbotteling.


----------



## rhinefisher

Junge Junge Junge - Kadaveroel?? Bin ich noch im richtigen Film, oder kommt doch die Zombie Apokalypse??
Aus welchen Kadavern wird das wohl gemacht..??
Wenn Reiheroel aus gequtschten Reihern gemacht wird.. 
Jetzt habe ich letztes Jahr, nach Jahren der Abstinenz auf Ükel Empfehlung hin, mal wieder ein Lockmittelchen gekauft:








						Top Secret Flüssigemulsion Strong Attrack günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Top Secret Flüssigemulsion Strong Attrack günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Damit schneidere ich genauso elegant wie ohne...
Mein Angelzeug riecht immer stark nach Ballistol, also leicht nach Anis.
Früher war mein bevorzugter Lockstoff reines Anisoel - da konnte man mich auf 100m kommen riechen..


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Junge Junge Junge - Kadaveroel?? Bin ich noch im richtigen Film, oder kommt doch die Zombie Apokalypse??
> Aus welchen Kadavern wird das wohl gemacht..??
> Jetzt habe ich nach Jahren der Abstinenz auf Ükel Empfehlung hin, mal wieder ein Lockmittelchen gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret Flüssigemulsion Strong Attrack günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Top Secret Flüssigemulsion Strong Attrack günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damit schneidere ich genauso elegant wie ohne...
> Mein Angelzeug riecht immer stark nach Ballistol, also leicht nach Anis.
> Früher war mein bevorzugter Lockstoff reines Anisoel - da konnte man mich auf 100m kommen riechen..


Meine Erfahrung sind da absolut unterschiedlich und zwar von Gewässer zu Gewässer !
Da war von sehr guter Wirkung bis vertreiben schon alles dabei! 

Jaaaaa  mein Cousin hat den Tag nicht lecker gerochen 
Das Er erst gar nicht auf den Gedanken kam zu forschen wo der Geruch herkommt  habe ich Ihn sofort gefragt ob ein Marlörchen passiert wäre  und obs gestern Zuhause Bohnen gab ?


----------



## Andal

Aber die ganzen Safterl fangen Angler, wie noch was!

Sieht man ja vor allem in den Karpfen Gruppen. Am Freitagnachmittag um halb Drei fällt den Jungs ein, dass sie fürs Wochenende Mais zum Füttern brauchen und das muss Ratzfatz gehen. Dann müssen es die "Lockaromen" reissen, die man mitkochen will, wobei es die meisten Verbindungen eh zerlegt, weil sie keine Hitze abkönnen. Oder eben gleich die berüchtigten Mixe aus Brata und Vanillezucker. Je ätzender - desto besser. Erst wenn es stinkt, dass einem jedes Auge tränt, ist es richtig.


----------



## Hecht100+

Außer Halibut-Fischoel wird von mir nichts eingesetzt, ob es besser fängt, das scheiden sich die Geister. Den Teig bringt es auf jeden Fall zu einer Geruchsexplosion. Und bei Schwimmbrot, mal so, mal so. Aber der Glaube hilft ja genau so wie ein Placebo.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl -mehr kanns nicht sein, zu vereinzelt war der Einsatz bisher, mal sehen was die Saison bringt -bei den Produkten von Sonubaits. Die haben so ein Sauzeugs Namens "Lava" das färbt und stinkt den ganzen Fluss ein, passend dazu Dumbbells und Flüssiges Additiv. In vielerlei Gechmacksrichtungen. Sie alle sind hochintensiv, und aromatisch teilweise unerträglich. Ich halte das 'Lava' um ne Spur zu legen für sehr interessant- aber nur vom Grünen Tisch aus gesprochen. Ich hab ein paarmal meine Würfel damit behandelt.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich berichten, das "Spicy Sausage" auf Döbel wirkt, auch als Hakenköder am Haar (bei langem Vorfach). Meine Experimente in "Cheesy Garlic" musste ich abbrechen, weil das Zeug zu würgreizwabernd sich in meiner gesamten Mancave bemerkbar machte, trotz meiner 2,5-Literaschenbecherlufterfrischer und armenischen Papier. Vielleicht werde ich auf der Messe nochmal in Richtung Köderparfüm ermitteln.


----------



## Andal

Was ich allerdings noch ausprobieren werde, ist Marmite. Einfach mal Mais und Pellets damit so richtig einsauen und sehen, was passiert. In GB soll es angeblich nicht schlecht wirken. Auf Brassen und bei warmen Temperaturen.









						Marmite (Lebensmittel) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings noch ausprobieren werde, ist Marmite. Einfach mal Mais und Pellets damit so richtig einsauen und sehen, was passiert. In GB soll es angeblich nicht schlecht wirken. Auf Brassen und bei warmen Temperaturen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marmite (Lebensmittel) – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org


Ist doch eine Art Hefenutella- Hefe ist ein Geschmacksverstärker, das wird schon laufen denke ich


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist doch eine Art Hefenutella- Hefe ist ein Geschmacksverstärker, *das wird schon laufen denke ich*


...und wenn es bloss wieder der "Ich tu was Effekt" ist.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings noch ausprobieren werde, ist Marmite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marmite (Lebensmittel) – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org



Das Zeug muss geil sein, stammt es doch aus einer Zeit (vgl. Spam) wo Zurückhaltung in Aromenstärke und Nährstoffgehalt noch kein Thema war. Es ist bezeichnend, das im Wiki Artikel alles mögliche steht, aber nicht _Wie es eigentlich schmeckt. _
In dem Zusammenhang frage ich in die Runde nach Erfahrungen mit dem guten Zuckerrübensirup, aka Grafschafter Goldsaft?
Ein Madenbündel, ein Maiskorn oder irgendwas darin gedippt und eingesaut, stell ich mir schon verbessert vor, grade bei Brassen, den alten Süssschnäbeln.


----------



## rippi

Das beste Locköl ist eine 0.5%ige Lösung von Dimethylsulfid in DMSO.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich setze immer wieder mal auf Aromen. In Buttervanille gewendete Made haben schon so manchen Gourmet unter den Weißfischen die Schlundzähne zum beißen animiert. Einige Düfte stehen such auf meiner Einkaufsliste für Sonntag.
Anbei noch ein Foto von der Aller bei Verden. Das Wasser steigt weiter!


----------



## Minimax

rippi schrieb:


> Das beste Locköl ist eine 0.5%ige Lösung von Dimethylsulfid in DMSO.


rippi, sie sind raus. Dein Rezept ist exakt reproduzierbar. Das Lockstoffspiel macht nur Spass, solange man sich in vagen Andeutungen, Vermutungen, unklaren Rezepten und Halbgemurmeltem Geraune ergeht. Menschenskind, das muss dir doch klar sein!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mit Maden und Würmern in Kombination mit Grafschafter Goldsaft habe ich schon häufig gefischt, aber nicht wirklich signifikant mehr als mit der Referenzrute ohne Aroma gefangen. Dafür kann man sich dat lecker Sieup aber selbst schmecken lassen.


----------



## Andal

Grafschafter macht im Feederfutter eine bella Figura, weil es einerseits die Brösel sehr gut bindet und andererseits auch sehr gut wasserlöslich ist, sich also sehr gut und schnell wieder frei macht.


----------



## rustaweli

Schnee schlägt um, schon einmal feinstens ausgerutscht, aber:
Ein Anglerherz muß tun, was ein Anglerherz tun muß!




	

		
			
		

		
	
L


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Zeug muss geil sein, stammt es doch aus einer Zeit (vgl. Spam) wo Zurückhaltung in Aromenstärke und Nährstoffgehalt noch kein Thema war. Es ist bezeichnend, das im Wiki Artikel alles mögliche steht, aber nicht _Wie es eigentlich schmeckt. _
> In dem Zusammenhang frage ich in die Runde nach Erfahrungen mit dem guten Zuckerrübensirup, aka Grafschafter Goldsaft?
> Ein Madenbündel, ein Maiskorn oder irgendwas darin gedippt und eingesaut, stell ich mir schon verbessert vor, grade bei Brassen, den alten Süssschnäbeln.


Der Zuckerrübensirup ist das gleiche wie Melasse, habe ich mal gelesen, nur eben aus Zuckerrüben und nicht aus Zuckerrohr (gefährliches halbwissen!) - ich gebe davon schonmal was ans Futter aber bei meinen üppigen Brassenbeständen kann ich nicht erkennen ob es tatsächlich ein gamechanger ist


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Grafschafter Goldsaft ... Dafür kann man sich dat lecker Sieup aber selbst schmecken lassen.


In Rindsbratensoße, oder der Soße vom Sauerbraten ein MUSS!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ob es tatsächlich ein gamechanger ist



Ich glaube, das gilt für alle diskutierten Mittelchen. Sie können einen schlechten Tag nicht gut machen, und einen guten Köder nicht unwiderstehlich machen. Vor dem Franzosentum werden sie einen nicht retten, aber sie könnten den Kescher etwas voller machen.


----------



## Andal

Die ganzen Salben, Säfte und Pülverchen sind vor allem eines: Balsam für die Seele des Anglers. Er tut was, er fühlt sich daher besser - und das zählt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die ganzen Salben, Säfte und Pülverchen sind vor allem eines: Balsam für die Seele des Anglers. Er tut was, er fühlt sich daher besser - und das zählt.


Da ist auf jeden Fall bisschen was dran! 
Wie gesagt, ich habe sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht, auch sehr positive! 
Ich kenne sogar ein einziges Gewässer wo Lockstoff nachweislich Erfolg bringt! 
Aber hab auch schon öfters auf Wettkampf gesessen und es hat nicht viel geklappt! 
Dann fängt man an mit Lockstoff zu experimentieren  und ist dann selbst der Meinung das man ja alles tut !
Und ehrlich, der Glaube versetzt manchmal Berge !
Hab aber auch schon gut gefangen, wollte noch besser fangen und zack Lockstoff drauf  Zack Fische weg 

LG


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> gefährliches halbwissen!



In dem Fall darfst du es als verifiziert betrachten.

Ich hab die Tage einen Artikel gelesen, in dem ein Fischbiologe über Knoblauchöl und Anisöl geschrieben hatte. Er schrieb, dass die Fische die geruchsgebenden Komponenten gar nicht riechen könnten, aber diese Öle dafür verhältnismäßig große Mengen bestimmter Aminosäuren enthalten würden, welche die Fische besonders gut wahrnehmen können.

Dem folgend dürfte Marmite (widerliches Zeug ) eigentlich ein richtiger Bringer sein.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tage einen Artikel gelesen, in dem ein Fischbiologe über Knoblauchöl und Anisöl geschrieben hatte. Er schrieb, dass die Fische die geruchsgebenden Komponenten gar nicht riechen könnten, aber diese Öle dafür verhältnismäßig große Mengen bestimmter Aminosäuren enthalten würden, welche die Fische besonders gut wahrnehmen können.



Sehr interessant, kannst Du den verlinken?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich suche ihn nachher mal raus


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings noch ausprobieren werde, ist Marmite. Einfach mal Mais und Pellets damit so richtig einsauen und sehen, was passiert. In GB soll es angeblich nicht schlecht wirken. Auf Brassen und bei warmen Temperaturen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marmite (Lebensmittel) – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org


Ah, jetzt weiß ich wozu das Zeug gut ist. Essen kann man es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Mescalero

Doch, ich liebe das Zeug! Alternativ gibt es auch ein sehr ähnliches Konzentrat auf Rindfleischbasis namens Bovril. Die hatten zeitweise geniale, witzige Werbeclips auf ihrer Seite.
Im Grunde ist das sowas wie verflüssigte Brühwürfel, nur dass der Hauptgrschmacksträger die Hefe ist. Geilomat!


----------



## Tobias85

So, hier ist der Artikel zum Anis- und Knoblauchöl:

Klick mich


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Doch, ich liebe das Zeug! Alternativ gibt es auch ein sehr ähnliches Konzentrat auf Rindfleischbasis namens Bovril. Die hatten zeitweise geniale, witzige Werbeclips auf ihrer Seite.
> Im Grunde ist das sowas wie verflüssigte Brühwürfel, nur dass der Hauptgrschmacksträger die Hefe ist. Geilomat!


Dann müsste das ja den "Maggiländern" von der Saar perfekt munden!


----------



## rustaweli

Wahrlich unterkühlt und fast erfroren, komm ich hoffentlich trotzdem ungeschoren,
als typisch zufrieden Schneiderlein, in mein warm und mollig Heim hinein.

Petrus oh Petrus, so gibt mir meine...,
Ach, lassen wir das.
Was für eine Rutschpartie heut, Ski fahren war nix dagegen.


----------



## Mescalero

L‘entrée aujourd‘hui


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wahrlich unterkühlt und fast erfroren, komm ich hoffentlich trotzdem ungeschoren,
> als typisch zufrieden Schneiderlein, in mein warm und mollig Heim hinein.
> 
> Petrus oh Petrus, so gibt mir meine...,
> Ach, lassen wir das.
> Was für eine Rutschpartie heut, Ski fahren war nix dagegen.


Nur die harten kommen in den Garten. Bei so einem Pämpelwetter würde mich nichts dazu bewegen, angeln zu gehen. 
Aber bei so einem Wetter geht auch kein Fisch zum schwimmen vor die Tür. Kein Wunder, dass du nichts gefangen hast. 
Ich sehe mal gerade mein Angelzeug durch und überlege was ich noch so alles gebrauchen könnte. Es werden in Bremen bestimmt einige Spontankäufe geben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli
schade das du nichts gefangen hast,aber bei so einem Wetter  beißt kein Fisch.


----------



## daci7

rippi schrieb:


> Das beste Locköl ist eine 0.5%ige Lösung von Dimethylsulfid in DMSO.


Einfach ein wenig n,n-bisacrylamid in 'ne eiswürfelpackung, das zeug druff und dann nen Schuss temed für die Geschwindigkeit und tadaaa... 1a Frühstücksfleich Ersatz.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 339352



Na denn mal nachträglich frohes Fest


----------



## rippi

daci7 schrieb:


> Einfach ein wenig n,n-bisacrylamid in 'ne eiswürfelpackung, das zeug druff und dann nen Schuss temed für die Geschwindigkeit und tadaaa... 1a Frühstücksfleich Ersatz.


Das funktioniert sicherlich. Vor allem TMEDA-Reste werde für besondere Fängigkeit sorgen.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schnee schlägt um, schon einmal feinstens ausgerutscht, aber:
> Ein Anglerherz muß tun, was ein Anglerherz tun muß!
> Anhang anzeigen 339355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L



RESPEKT...


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten. Bei so einem Pämpelwetter würde mich nichts dazu bewegen, angeln zu gehen.
> Aber bei so einem Wetter geht auch kein Fisch zum schwimmen vor die Tür. Kein Wunder, dass du nichts gefangen hast.
> Ich sehe mal gerade mein Angelzeug durch und überlege was ich noch so alles gebrauchen könnte. Es werden in Bremen bestimmt einige Spontankäufe geben.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ist was dran, aber sehe es etwas anders, auch die Fische verhungern nicht bei schlechtem Wetter.
Für mich bestehen wir alle aus den selben Atomen und tragen alle  den gleichen göttlichen Funken in uns. 
Wir gehen nicht gerne raus bei miesen Wetter, essen gemütlich daheim, in geselliger Runde im Restaurant, oder holen was beim Lieblingsitaliener um die Ecke. Die Stellen gilt es zu finden, das Heim, das Restaurant, den Lieblingsitaliener. Einfacher ist es natürlich bei schön Wetter. Alle gehen raus, sitzen im Café, gehen Shoppen, grillen irgendwo draußen, besuchen Partymeilen, lungern rum...


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist was dran, aber sehe es etwas anders, auch die Fische verhungern nicht bei schlechtem Wetter.
> Für mich bestehen wir alle aus den selben Atomen und tragen alle  den gleichen göttlichen Funken in uns.
> Wir gehen nicht gerne raus bei miesen Wetter, essen gemütlich daheim, in geselliger Runde im Restaurant, oder holen was beim Lieblingsitaliener um die Ecke. Die Stellen gilt es zu finden, das Heim, das Restaurant, den Lieblingsitaliener. Einfacher ist es natürlich bei schön Wetter. Alle gehen raus, sitzen im Café, gehen Shoppen, grillen irgendwo draußen, besuchen Partymeilen, lungern rum...


Das mag alles richtig sein, was du schreibst. Aber was machst du? Gehst bei Scheixxx Wetter angeln. Dafür mein Respekt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das mag alles richtig sein, was du schreibst. Aber was machst du? Gehst bei Scheixxx Wetter angeln. Dafür mein Respekt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Naja, eigentlich will ich deren Italiener kennen


----------



## Tricast

Hallo an alle Friedfischangler,
mir ist zu Oren gekommen, dass einige Herren noch nicht Ihre bessere Hälfte von der Notwendigkeit der Teilname an der Stippermesse überzeugen konnten.

*Liebe bessere Hälfte*,
ich kann versichern, dass die Stippermesse für Friedfischangler nicht  "*kaufen*" ist. Nur einmal im Jahr kann man solch eine Angelkompetenz aus In- und Ausland begegnen, sich austauschen und auch mal ein Erinnerungsfoto machen.  Vorteil ist, wenn man sehr gut informiert ist über die ganzen Angelmarken und Methoden, man macht keine Fehlkäufe und spart so Geld und Ärger. Dazu muss man aber mal alles gesehen und gehört haben.
Wann trifft man schon mal soviele Angler aus dem Ükelforum, sodass es extra einen Stammtisch zum wankelden Ükel geben wird.
Begleiten Sie doch Ihre bessere Hälfte. Auch für die Damenwelt gibt es ein Begleitprogramm in Halle 5 direkt neben an.
Sie können in ruhe schauen, denn Ihr Mann ist beschäftigt und quengelt auch nicht.






Außerdem kostet es für Damen doch keinen Eintritt auf der Stippermesse. Es gibt lecker Bratwurst vom Holzkohlegrill. In der Halle können Sie auch sitzen und etwas trinken oder essen.
Sie fahren mit einem glücklichen Mann wieder nach Hause. Gibt es etwas besseres?

Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Friedfischangler,
> mir ist zu Oren gekommen, dass einige Herren noch nicht Ihre bessere Hälfte von der Notwendigkeit der Teilname an der Stippermesse überzeugen konnten.
> 
> *Liebe bessere Hälfte*,
> ich kann versichern, dass die Stippermesse für Friedfischangler nicht  "*kaufen*" ist. Nur einmal im Jahr kann man solch eine Angelkompetenz aus In- und Ausland begegnen, sich austauschen und auch mal ein Erinnerungsfoto machen.  Vorteil ist, wenn man sehr gut informiert ist über die ganzen Angelmarken und Methoden, man macht keine Fehlkäufe und spart so Geld und Ärger. Dazu muss man aber mal alles gesehen und gehört haben.
> Wann trifft man schon mal soviele Angler aus dem Ükelforum, sodass es extra einen Stammtisch zum wankelden Ükel geben wird.
> Begleiten Sie doch Ihre bessere Hälfte. Auch für die Damenwelt gibt es ein Begleitprogramm in Halle 5 direkt neben an.
> Sie können in ruhe schauen, denn Ihr Mann ist beschäftigt und quengelt auch nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339369
> 
> Außerdem kostet es für Damen doch keinen Eintritt auf der Stippermesse. Es gibt lecker Bratwurst vom Holzkohlegrill. In der Halle können Sie auch sitzen und etwas trinken oder essen.
> Sie fahren mit einem glücklichen Mann wieder nach Hause. Gibt es etwas besseres?
> 
> Grüße
> Susanne


Ahh, ihr seid ja clever. Nur mir nützt das nichts. Mein Mädchen geht zu ihrem Bruder auf den 60sten. Geburtstag, wo ich mich noch gerade rausschlängeln konnte. Außerdem würde sie nicht in die Männerrunde im Auto passen. 
Nachdem ich heute von der Arbeit kam und wir am Mittagessen waren, sagte ich scherzhaft, dass ich zur Stippermesse 500,-€ mitnehme.
Da hat sich meine Beste erst mal am Essen verschluckt. Ich musste zur Hilfe eilen und ihr den Rücken klopfen.
Ich beruhigte sie und erklärte ihr, dass es auf Messen nur Schnäppchen gibt.   Da muss sie jetzt durch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Friedfischangler,
> mir ist zu Oren gekommen, dass einige Herren noch nicht Ihre bessere Hälfte von der Notwendigkeit der Teilname an der Stippermesse überzeugen konnten.
> 
> *Liebe bessere Hälfte*,
> ich kann versichern, dass die Stippermesse für Friedfischangler nicht  "*kaufen*" ist. Nur einmal im Jahr kann man solch eine Angelkompetenz aus In- und Ausland begegnen, sich austauschen und auch mal ein Erinnerungsfoto machen.  Vorteil ist, wenn man sehr gut informiert ist über die ganzen Angelmarken und Methoden, man macht keine Fehlkäufe und spart so Geld und Ärger. Dazu muss man aber mal alles gesehen und gehört haben.
> Wann trifft man schon mal soviele Angler aus dem Ükelforum, sodass es extra einen Stammtisch zum wankelden Ükel geben wird.
> Begleiten Sie doch Ihre bessere Hälfte. Auch für die Damenwelt gibt es ein Begleitprogramm in Halle 5 direkt neben an.
> Sie können in ruhe schauen, denn Ihr Mann ist beschäftigt und quengelt auch nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339369
> 
> Außerdem kostet es für Damen doch keinen Eintritt auf der Stippermesse. Es gibt lecker Bratwurst vom Holzkohlegrill. In der Halle können Sie auch sitzen und etwas trinken oder essen.
> Sie fahren mit einem glücklichen Mann wieder nach Hause. Gibt es etwas besseres?
> 
> Grüße
> Susanne


Meine Holde hat's gelesen und winkt ab. Sie wünscht mir viel Spaß und keine Hemmungen beim Shoppen  Sie hat mir nämlich abgerungen, dass ich alle Quittungen abliefere. Sie wird dann demnächst für die doppelte Summe mit ihrer Freundin shoppen gehen und freut sich drauf


----------



## yukonjack

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ahh, ihr seid ja clever. Nur mir nützt das nichts. Mein Mädchen geht zu ihrem Bruder auf den 60sten. Geburtstag, wo ich mich noch gerade rausschlängeln konnte. Außerdem würde sie nicht in die Männerrunde im Auto passen.
> Nachdem ich heute von der Arbeit kam und wir am Mittagessen waren, sagte ich scherzhaft, dass ich zur Stippermesse 500,-€ mitnehme.
> Da hat sich meine Beste erst mal am Essen verschluckt. Ich musste zur Hilfe eilen und ihr den Rücken klopfen.
> Ich beruhigte sie und erklärte ihr, dass es auf Messen nur Schnäppchen gibt.   Da muss sie jetzt durch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die sind doch schon am ersten Stand wech, ich freu mich auf Euch.


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Holde hat's gelesen und winkt ab. Sie wünscht mir viel Spaß und keine Hemmungen beim Shoppen  Sie hat mir nämlich abgerungen, dass ich alle Quittungen abliefere. Sie wird dann demnächst für die doppelte Summe mit ihrer Freundin shoppen gehen und freut sich drauf


Du armer Kerl. das wird richtig teuer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber Schwarm, schaut was aus dem Reich der Mitte kam:




Ich habe @jason 1 und @Minimax für ihre schönen Fischposter beneidet, unser Karnevalsverband (Deutscher Anglerfaschingsverband oder so) hat seit geraumer Zeit keine mehr - was macht el Potto da? Richtig! Er guckt mal was es bei Ali gibt. DIN A1, an Leinwanderinnerndes Papier und ein aus einem alten (!) Französischen (!!) Buch (!!!) entnommenes Motiv. Hab es schon ne Weile liegen und hab es endlich aufgehangen. Gefällt mir ausnehmend gut


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Holde hat's gelesen und winkt ab. Sie wünscht mir viel Spaß und keine Hemmungen beim Shoppen  Sie hat mir nämlich abgerungen, dass ich alle Quittungen abliefere. Sie wird dann demnächst für die doppelte Summe mit ihrer Freundin shoppen gehen und freut sich drauf


Räum am Sonntag das Konto ab. Was will sie dann verjuxen!?


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Holde hat's gelesen und winkt ab. Sie wünscht mir viel Spaß und keine Hemmungen beim Shoppen  Sie hat mir nämlich abgerungen, dass ich alle Quittungen abliefere. Sie wird dann demnächst für die doppelte Summe mit ihrer Freundin shoppen gehen und freut sich drauf



Richtig so, aber zu Recht! Den unbezahlbaren Mehrwert für uns Angler auf solch einer Messe kann man schon mit dem doppelten Shoppingwert der Damen vergelten und hat immer noch nicht annähernd den ideellen Wert für uns raus. Aber Mode und Flohmarkt würde meine Herzalleliebste jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vom Hocker reißen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Schwarm, schaut was aus dem Reich der Mitte kam:
> Anhang anzeigen 339370
> Anhang anzeigen 339370
> 
> Ich habe @jason 1 und @Minimax für ihre schönen Fischposter beneidet, unser Karnevalsverband (Deutscher Anglerfaschingsverband oder so) hat seit geraumer Zeit keine mehr - was macht el Potto da? Richtig! Er guckt mal was es bei Ali gibt. DIN A4, an Leinwanderinnerndes Papier und ein aus einem alten (!) Französischen (!!) Buch (!!!) entnommenes Motiv. Hab es schon ne Weile liegen und hab es endlich aufgehangen. Gefällt mir ausnehmend gut


Hast nen Ali Link ? Haben wollen


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Holde hat's gelesen und winkt ab. Sie wünscht mir viel Spaß und keine Hemmungen beim Shoppen  Sie hat mir nämlich abgerungen, dass ich alle Quittungen abliefere. Sie wird dann demnächst für die doppelte Summe mit ihrer Freundin shoppen gehen und freut sich drauf


Was glaubst du wie viele Händler auf ner Angelmesse dir "angepasste" Quittungen ausstellen?


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wie viele Händler auf ner Angelmesse dir "angepasste" Quittungen ausstellen?


Ich hoffe aufs beste


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - Glückwunsch zum Wandschmuck. Der Hecht sieht ausnehmend frech aus.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Schwarm, schaut was aus dem Reich der Mitte kam:
> Anhang anzeigen 339370
> Anhang anzeigen 339370
> 
> Ich habe @jason 1 und @Minimax für ihre schönen Fischposter beneidet, unser Karnevalsverband (Deutscher Anglerfaschingsverband oder so) hat seit geraumer Zeit keine mehr - was macht el Potto da? Richtig! Er guckt mal was es bei Ali gibt. DIN A4, an Leinwanderinnerndes Papier und ein aus einem alten (!) Französischen (!!) Buch (!!!) entnommenes Motiv. Hab es schon ne Weile liegen und hab es endlich aufgehangen. Gefällt mir ausnehmend gut


Sehr schön. Kann ich das haben? Dann kriegste meins.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Holde hat's gelesen und winkt ab. Sie wünscht mir viel Spaß und keine Hemmungen beim Shoppen  Sie hat mir nämlich abgerungen, dass ich alle Quittungen abliefere. Sie wird dann demnächst für die doppelte Summe mit ihrer Freundin shoppen gehen und freut sich drauf


Oh das kann ja richtig teuer werden für dich.


----------



## Andal

Wer hat jetzt gleich Korum am Stand?


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ahh, ihr seid ja clever. Nur mir nützt das nichts. Mein Mädchen geht zu ihrem Bruder auf den 60sten. Geburtstag, wo ich mich noch gerade rausschlängeln konnte. Außerdem würde sie nicht in die Männerrunde im Auto passen.
> Nachdem ich heute von der Arbeit kam und wir am Mittagessen waren, sagte ich scherzhaft, dass ich zur Stippermesse 500,-€ mitnehme.
> Da hat sich meine Beste erst mal am Essen verschluckt. Ich musste zur Hilfe eilen und ihr den Rücken klopfen.
> Ich beruhigte sie und erklärte ihr, dass es auf Messen nur Schnäppchen gibt.   Da muss sie jetzt durch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schatz, ich weiss, ne Hypothek aufs Haus klingt krass. Aber ich habe viel Geld gespart!


----------



## geomas

So, also es gab heute nicht die erhoffte 2te Species des Jahres 2020.
Immerhin konnte ich nach sehr zähem Start bei ganz gutem Wetter (am Wasser nur klarer Himmel, wenig Wind, aber es war kalt) so etwa 15-20 Plötz dem Kleinstadt-Teich entreißen.
Die Größe war allerdings ganz klar unterdurchschnittlich, vielleicht hat einer die 20cm geschrammt - der Rest war eher Pico bis Nano.

Anfangs gab es auf Mais (Bio-Mais aus dem Glas, mit oder ohne Scopex) sowie auf Pellets nur mal einen Zupfer, der durchaus auch ein Schnurschwimmer hätte sein können.
Gegen vier gab es dann 90 Minuten lang viele Bisse. Da hatte ich auf Breadpunch (10+12mm am 12er Kamasan B560) in der Nähe von Liquidized Bread (im 10g-Drennan-Micro Drahtfeeder) umgestellt.
Natürlich hätte ich mir für den Ersteinsatz der neuen gebrauchten Legerlite einen „kampfstarken” Fisch gewünscht, aber klagen will ich nun auch nicht.

Erstaunlich: richtig viel frisches Kraut sprußte sprießte spross auf meiner Angelstelle.
Die Bleßrallen (auch bekannt als Blässhühner...) waren schon sehr in Frühlingsstimmung.





PS: Rusty, bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich hab absolut gar nichts gegen die wunderschönen Rotaugen, es wäre nur mal an der Zeit, eine zweite Art zu erbeuten.


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schätze, ich weiss, me Hypothek aufs Haus klingt krass. Aber ich habe viel Geld gespart!



Man muss sich auch mal was gönnen.  Mein Limit liegt bei.....


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wer hat jetzt gleich Korum am Stand?



Baitstore, so ich nicht irre.
Preston und Sonubaits gleich daneben (im Prinzip eine Company).
Alle bei der Cafeteria.


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf Wir sprachen ja bereits darüber, aber der Anblick...
Das Poster ist auf so vielen Ebenen richtig und gut, das mir die Worte fehlen- cool!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, also es gab heute nicht die erhoffte 2te Species des Jahres 2020.
> Immerhin konnte ich nach sehr zähem Start bei ganz gutem Wetter (am Wasser nur klarer Himmel, wenig Wind, aber es war kalt) so etwa 15-20 Plötz dem Kleinstadt-Teich entreißen.
> Die Größe war allerdings ganz klar unterdurchschnittlich, vielleicht hat einer die 20cm geschrammt - der Rest war eher Pico bis Nano.
> 
> Anfangs gab es auf Mais (Bio-Mais aus dem Glas, mit oder ohne Scopex) sowie auf Pellets nur mal einen Zupfer, der durchaus auch ein Schnurschwimmer hätte sein können.
> Gegen vier gab es dann 90 Minuten lang viele Bisse. Da hatte ich auf Breadpunch (10+12mm am 12er Kamasan B560) in der Nähe von Liquidized Bread (im 10g-Drennan-Micro Drahtfeeder) umgestellt.
> Natürlich hätte ich mir für den Ersteinsatz der neuen gebrauchten Legerlite einen „kampfstarken” Fisch gewünscht, aber klagen will ich nun auch nicht.
> 
> Erstaunlich: richtig viel frisches Kraut sprußte sprießte spross auf meiner Angelstelle.
> Die Bleßrallen (auch bekannt als Blässhühner...) waren schon sehr in Frühlingsstimmung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Rusty, bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich hab absolut gar nichts gegen die wunderschönen Rotaugen, es wäre nur mal an der Zeit, eine zweite Art zu erbeuten.


Das hat sich doch gelohnt Georg.Dickes Petri.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Baitstore, so ich nicht irre.
> Preston und Sonubaits gleich daneben (im Prinzip eine Company).
> Alle bei der Cafeteria.


Preston hätte ich mir gerne den Feederstuhl angesehen in Vergleich zum Matrix ...
Einer von beiden werde ich mir wohl demnächst holen. .

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir selbstverständlich auch ein dickes Petri @geomas 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Preston hätte ich mir gerne den Feederstuhl angesehen in Vergleich zum Matrix ...
> Einer von beiden werde ich mir wohl demnächst holen. .
> 
> LG Michael



Maver (ist auch in Bremen) hat auch ein interessantes Modell.
Ich war mal richtig heiß auf den „hohen Stuhl” von Cresta (Cresta ist ebenfalls gemeldet), weil ich ungern niedrig „lümmele”, aber der war damals gerade nicht lieferbar und ich hab mir das billigste Modell von Matrix geholt.
Mit ner Beinverlängerung gefällt mir der richtig gut. Das Transportmaß ist auch angenehm kompakt.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Maver (ist auch in Bremen) hat auch ein interessantes Modell.
> Ich war mal richtig heiß auf den „hohen Stuhl” von Cresta (Cresta ist ebenfalls gemeldet), weil ich ungern niedrig „lümmele”, aber der war damals gerade nicht lieferbar und ich hab mir das billigste Modell von Matrix geholt.
> Mit ner Beinverlängerung gefällt mir der richtig gut. Das Transportmaß ist auch angenehm kompakt.


Wird bei mir wohl auch auf den Matrix deluxe rauslaufen aber der Preston würde mich auch interessieren. 
Den Cresta mit den hohen Beinen, hatte ich mal probe gesessen! Das ist auch ein sehr gutes Teil! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Plötzen-Petri, @geomas. Die anderen Spezies werden schon noch kommen. Ich habe es auch längere Zeit auf Brassen abgesehen, aber irgendwie gelingt es mir nicht, welche zu fangen.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Ich bin schon (minimal abergläubig) am überlegen, ob das Ausfahren des Kescherstiels bereits eine anmaßende Handlung für die die Angelfischerei überwachenden Gottheiten darstellt.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Petri zum durchwachsenen Nachmittag. N.b. halte ich "sprußte" für richtig und werde es in meinen Sprachgebrauch übernehmen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob das Ausfahren des Kescherstiels bereits eine anmaßende Handlung für die die Angelfischerei überwachenden Gottheiten darstellt.


Ja, das tut es. Die Beweise sind sind Legion.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil @geomas und Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Macht mir immer Freude sie zu lesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Den Stuhl den ich für meine Frau am 12.2 bestellt hatte haben wir immer noch nicht! 
Nach ganz viel Ärger ist er jetzt angeblich unterwegs! 
Das besondere an dem Stuhl ist, das er gepolstert ist für die kalte Jahreszeit!  Bis es draußen warm ist hat Sie ihn bestimmt!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @geomas, auch wenn es 'nur' wieder Rotaugen waren, hattest du ja dennoch eine offenbar schöne Zeit am Wasser.

Das Topf'sche Fischposter gefällt mir auf ausgesprochen gut, toller Fang, auch dazu ein Petri!


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das Topf'sche Fischposter gefällt mir auf ausgesprochen gut, toller Fang, auch dazu ein Petri


Und mir erstmal   

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Ich bin schon (minimal abergläubig) am überlegen, ob das Ausfahren des Kescherstiels bereits eine anmaßende Handlung für die die Angelfischerei überwachenden Gottheiten darstellt.


Ganz klarer Anfängerfehler


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil lieber @geomas 



geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Ich bin schon (minimal abergläubig) am überlegen, ob das Ausfahren des Kescherstiels bereits eine anmaßende Handlung für die die Angelfischerei überwachenden Gottheiten darstellt.



Man muss jede Möglichekit in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Ich bin schon (minimal abergläubig) am überlegen, ob das Ausfahren des Kescherstiels bereits eine anmaßende Handlung für die die Angelfischerei überwachenden Gottheiten darstellt.


Der Kescher wird als allererstes einsatzbereit gemacht. Das hat mir schon oft die Mütze und Berge von Feuerzeugen gerettet. Oder was halt sonst gerne mal beim herumwirtschaften ins Wasser geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke! Ich bin schon (minimal abergläubig) am überlegen, ob das Ausfahren des Kescherstiels bereits eine anmaßende Handlung für die die Angelfischerei überwachenden Gottheiten darstellt.


Erstmal Petri Heil mein lieber geomir!
Ich weiss nicht- haben Stillgewässer Gottheiten? Ich weiss das gute Karpfenteiche einen Geist beinhalten sollen aber sonst... Meine Fulda scheint verantwortungsbewusstes handeln zu schätzen - am ersten ansitz mit heavy duty Kescher stieg zumindest beim Kumpel die legendäre Riesenbarbe ein, die wie angegossen in den Kescher passte.
Und dennoch straft sie hybris kompromisslos und sofort - kann sein dass die hohen Herrschaften und Damen im Nordosten konservativer sind


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Der Kescher wird als allererstes einsatzbereit gemacht. Das hat mir schon oft die Mütze und Berge von Feuerzeugen gerettet. Oder was halt sonst gerne mal beim herumwirtschaften ins Wasser geht.


Ich bin da abergläubisch 
Bleibt der Kescher zu ,kommt auch kein Fisch ! Klingt bestimmt komisch, war bei mir aber schon oft so ..........

LG


----------



## Andal

Mein Aberglauben bezieht sich auf die richtige Kopfbedeckung. Bleibt das liebe Haupt unbedeckt, so rostet auch der Haken.


----------



## daci7

Au contraire! 
Beim KöFi stippen darf erst Wasser in den Kessel, wenn der erst Fisch gelandet wurde. Beim Karpfenfischen wird die Abha(c)kmatte erst im Drill ausgerollt und nie, nie, wirklich nie darf der Kescher unbedacht aufgebaut werden, ohne absolute Notwendigkeit. 
Das wäre ja wie mit dem Pariser im Knopfloch in der Disse Mädels aufreißen  zu wollen - möglicherweise wirste trotzdem fündig, aber die wirklichen Schönheiten stehen eben nicht auf so Barbaren


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja wie mit dem Pariser im Knopfloch in der Disse Mädels aufreißen  zu wollen - möglicherweise wirste trotzdem fündig, aber die wirklichen Schönheiten stehen eben nicht auf so Barbaren


Woll'n wir sie vö......, oder malen?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs, Jungs,
> komme grade aus dem Leckerschleckerladen. Jedenfalls bin ich da durch Zufall auf einen Wein gestoßen, den ich einfach nach Etikett kaufen _musste ,_was das betrifft scheints der perfekte Anglerwein zu sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 339353
> 
> Mal sehen wie der ist, kann natürlich auch ein Reinfall sein


@Minimax schrieb, er wollte ihn heute noch probieren. Jetzt schreibt er gar nicht mehr. Ich mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen!


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Woll'n wir sie vö......, oder malen?


Wen? Die Fische? ... ich war schon lang nicht mehr in der Disse ...


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Wen? Die Fische? ... ich war schon lang nicht mehr in der Disse ...


Ich weiss gar nicht, wo die nächste wäre. Irgendwann wächst man aus dem Stress raus und ist nur noch zufriedener Angler und Mensch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax schrieb, er wollte ihn heute noch probieren. Jetzt schreibt er gar nicht mehr. Ich mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen!


Ich habe bislang keine erratischen Haikus in Forn von Textnachrichten erhalten - ich denke es geht ihm gut


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe bislang keine *erratischen Haikus* in Forn von Textnachrichten erhalten - ich denke es geht im gut



Gläserklang im Zwielicht/
Kichern wie Perlen auf Samt/
Zwei werden eins/
Balkonzigarette.

....und jetzt komm mir bloss nicht mit Silbenzahl und 'das sind aber vier Zeilen'  mehr ging auf die Schnelle nicht. Weinbericht folgt, aber könnt ihr bedenkenlos kaufen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

ein Pöm, ein Pöm!

von einem pötischen Schwerenoeter


----------



## Waller Michel

Vor lauter Frust das ich nicht mit auf die Messe kann, drück ich bei Ebay 2x am Tag auf " Kaufen " danach " Kauf bestätigen "
Bin mir mittlerweile sicher ,die Messe wäre billiger gekommen 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor lauter Frust das ich nicht mit auf die Messe kann, drück ich bei Ebay 2x am Tag auf " Kaufen " danach " Kauf bestätigen "
> Bin mir mittlerweile sicher ,die Messe wäre billiger gekommen
> 
> LG Michael


Das Problem bei so einer Messe ist ja, man kauft Sachen von denen man vorher noch gar nicht wusste, dass es sie gibt.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Gläserklang im Zwielicht/
> Kichern wie Perlen auf Samt/
> Zwei werden eins/
> Balkonzigarette.
> 
> ....und jetzt komm mir bloss nicht mit Silbenzahl und 'das sind aber vier Zeilen'  mehr ging auf die Schnelle nicht. Weinbericht folgt, aber könnt ihr bedenkenlos kaufen,
> Hg
> Minimax


Er lebt, hurra..... meine Befürchtungen vom "italienischen Cuveé haben sich nicht bestätigt!     


yukonjack schrieb:


> Das Problem bei so einer Messe ist ja, man kauft Sachen von denen man vorher noch gar nicht wusste, dass es sie gibt.


Das ist ja meine große Sorge!


----------



## Waller Michel

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das Problem bei so einer Messe ist ja, man kauft Sachen von denen man vorher noch gar nicht wusste, dass es sie gibt.


Bin mir leider ziemlich sicher das ich fast alles kenne  das man für teuer Geld kaufen kann


----------



## Andal

Irgendwas werden wir mit Sicherheit nach Hause holen.

Vielleicht eine Korum 2 lbs. Barbel, ein Gardener Kescherkopf, gummiert und eventuell noch eine Fox Rolle... aber dann gibt's die letzten 14 Tage des März nur blanke Kartoffeln zum Essen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hoffentlich kommt morgen der Stuhl meiner Frau!  Wenn Sie das erste mal drin probe sitzt muss ich ihr " die " erklären


----------



## geomas

Das faltbare 3-Ruten-Futteral von Korum (https://www.korum.co.uk/products/luggage/transition-3-rod-folding-holdall) werde ich mir mal ansehen, falls es da ist. Interessante Idee, auch wenn das Teil ein ziemlicher „Klops” ist.
Vermutlich ist das Teil aber nix für mich, da Korum die Teile etwas knapp bemessen fertigt (1,90m Länge ist wirklich knapp für viele 2teilige 12ft-Ruten).
Hab aus der allerersten Korum-Kollektion ein vom Prinzip her gut gemachtes Holdall, das ist ebenfalls etwas kurz ;-/


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Das faltbare 3-Ruten-Futteral von Korum (https://www.korum.co.uk/products/luggage/transition-3-rod-folding-holdall) werde ich mir mal ansehen, falls es da ist. Interessante Idee, auch wenn das Teil ein ziemlicher „Klops” ist.
> Vermutlich ist das Teil aber nix für mich, da Korum die Teile etwas knapp bemessen fertigt (1,90m Länge ist wirklich knapp für viele 2teilige 12ft-Ruten).
> Hab aus der allerersten Korum-Kollektion ein vom Prinzip her gut gemachtes Holdall, das ist ebenfalls etwas kurz ;-/



Sehen gut aus auf den Fotos! 
Aber in der Hand gehalten habe ich Die auch noch nicht! 
Da gibt's von der Qualität schon große Unterschiede!  Gerade auch mit den Reißverschlüssen! 
Ich hab hier ein Futteral von Westin ,war nicht günstig!  Maaaan der Reißverschluss! 
Bis ich meine Picker da raus habe, haben die anderen schon den ersten Fisch !
Deshalb halte ich es auch gerne vorher in der Hand! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Er lebt, hurra..... meine Befürchtungen vom "italienischen Cuveé haben sich nicht bestätigt!



Der Wein ist wirklich sehr lecker, ein gutes Beispiel wie durch eine Mischung ein ganz rundes Ergebnis erzielt werden kann. Durch meine Zeiten in Rumänien wo jeder seine Trauben hinterm Haus (und seine Pflamenbäume davor) hat, bin ich vor furztrockenen Weissen, nach denen das Glas wie ein Zahnputzbecher aussieht gefeit.
Der Anglerwein ist ganz köstlich und rund, schmeckt zu Meeresfrüchten die wir heute hatten, und geht auch beim Anstossen prima runter. ;-) Ein hoch auf umsichtige Assemblage. Er wird mit Fruchtaroma beschrieben, und ich habe wahrhaftig  eine vorwitzige Melonen-Bananennote erhascht. Der Gewürztramineranteil ist Null problemo, und macht sich positiv hinten als ne leicht herbe Abrundung bemerkbar. Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt: Die Missus, wesentlich strenger als ich bei Weinen, ist ganz begeistert, und hat sich sogar einen kleinen Schwips geleistet.
Um aufs Anglerische zurückzukommen: Der Wein stammt aus Spanien. Perca fluviatilis ist auf dem Etikett abgebildet. Finde den Fehler!


----------



## geomas

Haha, haben die Iberer einen „Fremden” auf der Flasche? Mußte Wiki bemühen.

Aber auch egal, das Etikett ist mal was anderes und wenn der Wein gut runtergeht...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, haben die Iberer einen „Fremden” auf der Flasche? Mußte Wiki bemühen.
> 
> Aber auch egal, das Etikett ist mal was anderes und wenn der Wein gut runtergeht...


Da sind wir absolut d'accord. Ich musste das mit dem Barschgebiet auch mit Wiki checken.
Überhaupt ist die iberischen Halbinsel fischbiologisch ne ganz andere, einzigartige und fragile Welt. Aber das kriegen wir mit dem ungefragten und illegalen Besatz von Wels, Zander, Karpfen, Hecht und natürlich Bass auch noch gwuppt.


----------



## geomas

Keine Ahnung, ob ich jemals Spanien oder Portugal betreten werde. Bislang hat es sich nicht ergeben.
Die Niederlande und Teile Skandinaviens wirken seltsam vertraut, aber schnellsprechende Menschen und hohe Temperaturen machen mir eher Angst.
Der Osten ist natürlich auch interessant und naheliegend. Na das wär doch mal was...


PS: Hab eben noch „recherchiert” - die Masurische Seenplatte bietet dem Erholung suchenden Angler ne Menge. Vielleicht gibts 2020 oder kommendes Jahr meinen ersten Polen-Urlaub.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ne schöne Gegend, Geo! War mal in den 90ern auf Radtour dort. Viel Wasser und damals noch fast keine Boote.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Wein ist wirklich sehr lecker, ein gutes Beispiel wie durch eine Mischung ein ganz rundes Ergebnis erzielt werden kann. Durch meine Zeiten in Rumänien wo jeder seine Trauben hinterm Haus (und seine Pflamenbäume davor) hat, bin ich vor furztrockenen Weissen, nach denen das Glas wie ein Zahnputzbecher aussieht gefeit.
> Der Anglerwein ist ganz köstlich und rund, schmeckt zu Meeresfrüchten die wir heute hatten, und geht auch beim Anstossen prima runter. ;-) Ein hoch auf umsichtige Assemblage. Er wird mit Fruchtaroma beschrieben, und ich habe wahrhaftig  eine vorwitzige Melonen-Bananennote erhascht. Der Gewürztramineranteil ist Null problemo, und macht sich positiv hinten als ne leicht herbe Abrundung bemerkbar. Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt: Die Missus, wesentlich strenger als ich bei Weinen, ist ganz begeistert, und hat sich sogar einen kleinen Schwips geleistet.
> Um aufs Anglerische zurückzukommen: Der Wein stammt aus Spanien. Perca fluviatilis ist auf dem Etikett abgebildet. Finde den Fehler!


Perca ist auf jeden Fall nicht Spanisch ( kastilliano ) kommt aus dem Englischen. ...
Meinst du das? 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Nein, Michael, er meinte die beiden Barsche unter auf der Flasche ( Perca fluviatilis), die es eigentlich auf der Iberischen Halbinsel nicht in Natura gibt.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob ich jemals Spanien oder Portugal betreten werde. Bislang hat es sich nicht ergeben.
> Die Niederlande und Teile Skandinaviens wirken seltsam vertraut, aber schnellsprechende Menschen und hohe Temperaturen machen mir eher Angst.
> Der Osten ist natürlich auch interessant und naheliegend. Na das wär doch mal was...
> 
> 
> PS: Hab eben noch „recherchiert” - die Masurische Seenplatte bietet dem Erholung suchenden Angler ne Menge. Vielleicht gibts 2020 oder kommendes Jahr meinen ersten Polen-Urlaub.



War mal zum Angeln dort ! Ist wirklich sehr schön und mitlerweile absolut gut zu bereisen!
Aber Spanien ist auch sehr gut zu bereisen!
In der Gegend um Barcelona war es übrigens letzten Sommer nicht so warm wie bei Uns ! Selten steigen an der Costa Brava die Temperaturen über 30 Grad !
Aber die Winter sind milder und das Frühjahr kommt früher! Der Herbst ist mild und warm 
Das schnell sprechen kommt einem nur so vor 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, Michael, er meinte die beiden Barsche unter auf der Flasche ( Perca fluviatilis), die es eigentlich auf der Iberischen Halbinsel nicht in Natura gibt.


Jip ! Das stimmt! Alsm invasieve Art in vielen Seen gibt es aber schon Flussbarsche !
Schwarzbarsch gibt es!

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwas werden wir mit Sicherheit nach Hause holen.
> 
> Vielleicht eine Korum 2 lbs. Barbel, ein Gardener Kescherkopf, gummiert und eventuell noch eine Fox Rolle... aber *dann gibt's die letzten 14 Tage des März nur blanke Kartoffeln zum Essen.*



Mit Beamtenstippe, oder Quark, oder schlimmstenfalls einem Klecks Butter und etwas Salz heute eine Delikatesse!
Also mal ehrlich, so eine Schüssel dampfender Pellkartoffel, schön gelb und aromatisch, daneben kühler, frischer Quark mit frischem Schnittlauch und Prisen von Salz und Pfeffer, nähren den Körper und trösten die Seele mindestens so gut wie ein Teller Spaghetti leicht südlich von al dente. Soulfood mit Rettungsringpotential.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Perca ist auf jeden Fall nicht Spanisch ( kastilliano ) kommt aus dem Englischen. ...
> Meinst du das?
> 
> LG Michael



Zum Barsch hat ja @Hecht100+ die Lösung geliefert, zur fischbiologischen, mit Anglerhilfe verbrochenen Ökokatastrophe südlich der Pyrenäen ich auch.

Ja, und das _Perca _aus dem Englischen kommt.. also, ähm, nun ja, öh.. ich möchte das Lateinische zumindest zur Diskussion stellen 
Hmmmm… Barsch, Perch, Perca,etc. etc.  und lautlich und speziesunabhängig Poisson oder auch (P)Fisch...
Klingt fast so, als hätte, sagen wir mal zwischen 200 v. und 400 n. Chr. irgend eine Sprache in ganz Europa ihre Wurzeln hinterlassen, zusammen mit guten Strassen,mAmphitheatern, Schrift, Bodenheizungen und Kanalisation... Richtig, das können nur die alten Briten mit ihren Hautbooten, Schnurrbärten und karierten Jogginghosen gewesen sein!


----------



## Waller Michel

Sooo langsam aber sicher, platz mir mit DHL DPD und Co der Kragen 
Der liebe gute Stuhl den wir anno 12.2.20 bestellt haben. ...bei DPD angeblich geklaut worden, dann mit DHL erneut verschickt und sollte heute geliefert werden! 
Gerade in die Sendungsverfolgung geguckt! 
Was steht dort  
Kommt heute nicht! Das geringfügig beschädigte Paket muss neu verpackt werden  
Ich habe mittlerweile echt die Sch......voll !!!
Egal was ich bestelle nur Pech 
Fraglich nur welche Alternative hat man, wenn ich zB was aus England haben möchte oder so  
Gerade wir Friedfisch Angler, bestellen doch oft dort Dinge die man hier nicht so bekommt


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Zum Barsch hat ja @Hecht100+ die Lösung geliefert, zur fischbiologischen, mit Anglerhilfe verbrochenen Ökokatastrophe südlich der Pyrenäen ich auch.
> 
> Ja, und das _Perca _aus dem Englischen kommt.. also, ähm, nun ja, öh.. ich möchte das Lateinische zumindest zur Diskussion stellen



Stimmt ! Hab heute Nacht schlecht geschlafen. ....Hab nur irgendwie gleich gesehen! Spanisch wars nicht!
Perch .....Englisch. ...klar. 
 mein Fehler natürlich


----------



## Ukel

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit Beamtenstippe, oder Quark, oder schlimmstenfalls einem Klecks Butter und etwas Salz heute eine Delikatesse!
> Also mal ehrlich, so eine Schüssel dampfender Pellkartoffel, schön gelb und aromatisch, daneben kühler, frischer Quark mit frischem Schnittlauch und Prisen von Salz und Pfeffer, nähren den Körper und trösten die Seele mindestens so gut wie ein Teller Spaghetti leicht südlich von al dente. Soulfood mit Rettungsringpotential.


Was ein Zufall, genau das steht heute bei uns auf dem Speiseplan, neben Quark gibt es auch Sahnehering dazu, immer wieder lecker. Und so habe ich nach Abzug der Kosten der Fischbeilage noch Spielraum für einen Feederkorb mehr auf der Messe.


----------



## rhinefisher

Perca - Percidae - GR


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob ich jemals Spanien oder Portugal betreten werde. Bislang hat es sich nicht ergeben.
> Die Niederlande und Teile Skandinaviens wirken seltsam vertraut, aber schnellsprechende Menschen und hohe Temperaturen machen mir eher Angst.
> Der Osten ist natürlich auch interessant und naheliegend. Na das wär doch mal was...
> 
> 
> PS: Hab eben noch „recherchiert” - die Masurische Seenplatte bietet dem Erholung suchenden Angler ne Menge. Vielleicht gibts 2020 oder kommendes Jahr meinen ersten Polen-Urlaub.



Trau dich mal nach Nord Spanien - wirklich wunderschön und gut zu beangeln.
Die Masuren werden immer wieder mal erwähnt und seit 50 Jahren höre ich die immer gleiche Leier: Kannste vergessen - war vor 50 Jahren mal gut... .
Das kommt teilweise von Leuten die dort gelebt haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit Beamtenstippe, oder Quark, oder schlimmstenfalls einem Klecks Butter und etwas Salz heute eine Delikatesse!
> Also mal ehrlich, so eine Schüssel dampfender Pellkartoffel, schön gelb und aromatisch, daneben kühler, frischer Quark mit frischem Schnittlauch und Prisen von Salz und Pfeffer, nähren den Körper und trösten die Seele mindestens so gut wie ein Teller Spaghetti leicht südlich von al dente. Soulfood mit Rettungsringpotential.


Dazu sei dem Gourmet und Gourmand als Lifehack Leinöl als Beilage empfohlen. Pellkartoffeln mit (Kräuter-)Quark und Leinöl sind ein lukullischer Genuss erster Kajüte, dieser Brauch kommt iirc aus Sachsen und Passt auch hervorragend zu Echter Grüner Soße (nicht diesem Abklatsch aus dem Süden), allerdings sollte man dann darauf achten, einen Kalorienbedarf wie ein Bergmann zu haben.

Um die Kurve zum Ükel zu bekommen: übriggebliebene Kartoffeln kann man wunderbar als Karpfenköder nutzen


----------



## phirania

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Friedfischangler,
> mir ist zu Oren gekommen, dass einige Herren noch nicht Ihre bessere Hälfte von der Notwendigkeit der Teilname an der Stippermesse überzeugen konnten.
> 
> *Liebe bessere Hälfte*,
> ich kann versichern, dass die Stippermesse für Friedfischangler nicht  "*kaufen*" ist. Nur einmal im Jahr kann man solch eine Angelkompetenz aus In- und Ausland begegnen, sich austauschen und auch mal ein Erinnerungsfoto machen.  Vorteil ist, wenn man sehr gut informiert ist über die ganzen Angelmarken und Methoden, man macht keine Fehlkäufe und spart so Geld und Ärger. Dazu muss man aber mal alles gesehen und gehört haben.
> Wann trifft man schon mal soviele Angler aus dem Ükelforum, sodass es extra einen Stammtisch zum wankelden Ükel geben wird.
> Begleiten Sie doch Ihre bessere Hälfte. Auch für die Damenwelt gibt es ein Begleitprogramm in Halle 5 direkt neben an.
> Sie können in ruhe schauen, denn Ihr Mann ist beschäftigt und quengelt auch nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339369
> 
> Außerdem kostet es für Damen doch keinen Eintritt auf der Stippermesse. Es gibt lecker Bratwurst vom Holzkohlegrill. In der Halle können Sie auch sitzen und etwas trinken oder essen.
> Sie fahren mit einem glücklichen Mann wieder nach Hause. Gibt es etwas besseres?
> 
> Grüße
> Susanne



Da fragt man sich,wem man an dem tag die EC Karte sperren sollte.....


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter , @rhinefisher und @Waller Michel - danke für die Masuren-Hinweise und interessant, aber Spanien ist mir echt zu weit weg.

Hab mal fix nachgesehen - ganz grob sinds knapp 800km bis zur „Masuren-Mitte”, als Vergleich etwa 550km bis zum Südlichen Zippel des Vätternsee und bis zur französisch/spanischen Grenze über 1800km.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> danke für die Masuren-Hinweise und interessant, aber Spanien ist mir echt zu weit weg.



Wir haben doch hier alles dichte bei.
Neustrelitzer Seenplatte, Feldberger Seenplatte, Um die Müritz rum sind auch haufenweise Gewässer. Dann die ganzen Brandenburger Seen...Uckermark......

Warum also in die Ferne schweifen?


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter , @rhinefisher und @Waller Michel - danke für die Masuren-Hinweise und interessant, aber Spanien ist mir echt zu weit weg.
> 
> Hab mal fix nachgesehen - ganz grob sinds knapp 800km bis zur „Masuren-Mitte”, als Vergleich etwa 550km bis zum Südlichen Zippel des Vätternsee und bis zur französisch/spanischen Grenze über 1800km.


Das stimmt wohl!  Wie ich noch in der Prignitz gewohnt hatte ; aber auch von hier ist es ein langer Ritt bis Spanien! 
Ich habe halt ein besonderes Verhältnis zu Spanien, deshalb nehme ich das  auf mich 
Dazu kommt natürlich noch die nicht unbeträchlichen Fahrkosten bestehend aus Kosten für Kraftstoff, Maut und Übernachtungskosten !
Von Rostock aus ,sagen wir mal an den Ebro ; weil was will man nur an der Grenze, kann man auf jeden Fall 1 bis 2 Übernachtungen einkalkulieren! Deshalb möchte ich auch wieder einen Campingbus haben  Das spart mir nicht nur Kosten sondern bietet einen gewissen Komfort auf der Reise. 
Trotz allem, mir geht immer wieder das Herz auf dort 
Aber Polen hat auch was ! Zuerst einmal ganz allgemein! Mal eine Abwechslung  andere Menschen, anderes Essen, eine andere Atmosphäre  uuuuund natürlich andere Gewässer  Der Fischbestand in Masuren ist mittlerweile auch " wieder " gut ,man hat eine tolle Natur und keine überfüllten Gewässer!  Alle Klischees über Polen haben sich bei mir  ( Großstädte mal ausgeschlossen ) absolut nicht bestätigt 
Die Menschen waren sehr freundlich und ich habe mich willkommen gefühlt! 
Die Preise sind zwar auch nicht mehr dem Klischee entsprechend aber immernoch unter deutschem Niveau! 
In Polen kann man wirklich Angelurlaub machen! 


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

^^ klar, ohne Frage, wir haben hier Natur-Gewässer, von denen viele andere nur träumen können.
Aber zum einen stellt sich bei mir eher das erholsame Urlaubs-Feeling ein, wenn die Leute in einen fremden, seltsamen Sprache parlieren (Bonuspunkte fürs Baskenland und Polen ;-)) und nicht in irgendeinem ostdeutschen Dialekt.
Und vielleicht ist der Umgang mit der Angelei woanders entspannter.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ klar, ohne Frage, wir haben hier Natur-Gewässer, von denen viele andere nur träumen können.
> Aber zum einen stellt sich bei mir eher das erholsame Urlaubs-Feeling ein, wenn die Leute in einen fremden, seltsamen Sprache parlieren (Bonuspunkte fürs Baskenland und Polen ;-)) und nicht in irgendeinem ostdeutschen Dialekt.
> Und vielleicht ist der Umgang mit der Angelei woanders entspannter.



Verreisen kann kein Fehler sein!
Nichts gegen die Heimat ! Aber Abwechslung ist schön


----------



## phirania

Zu Zeiten vom Corona Virus ist Reisen evtl. nicht so angebracht....
Mittlerweile ist der Virus schon in Düsseldorf Dortmund und Hamburg erneut aufgetreten..
Vor Veranstaltungen von mehr als 1000 Besuchern wird schon gewahrnt.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten vom Corona Virus ist Reisen evtl. nicht so angebracht....
> Mittlerweile ist der Virus schon in Düsseldorf Dortmund und Hamburg erneut aufgetreten..
> Vor Veranstaltungen von mehr als 1000 Besuchern wird schon gewahrnt.



Da ich hier das Thema schon mal angeschnitten hatte und sagen wir einmal etwas belächelt wurde, hatte ich mir das jetzt selbst untersagt, es zu erwähnen 
Aber JA !!!!! Sollte man in die Überlegung zumindest mit einbeziehen! 

LG


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Wein ist wirklich sehr lecker, ein gutes Beispiel wie durch eine Mischung ein ganz rundes Ergebnis erzielt werden kann. Durch meine Zeiten in Rumänien wo jeder seine Trauben hinterm Haus (und seine Pflamenbäume davor) hat, bin ich vor furztrockenen Weissen, nach denen das Glas wie ein Zahnputzbecher aussieht gefeit.
> Der Anglerwein ist ganz köstlich und rund, schmeckt zu Meeresfrüchten die wir heute hatten, und geht auch beim Anstossen prima runter. ;-) Ein hoch auf umsichtige Assemblage. Er wird mit Fruchtaroma beschrieben, und ich habe wahrhaftig  eine vorwitzige Melonen-Bananennote erhascht. Der Gewürztramineranteil ist Null problemo, und macht sich positiv hinten als ne leicht herbe Abrundung bemerkbar. Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt: Die Missus, wesentlich strenger als ich bei Weinen, ist ganz begeistert, und hat sich sogar einen kleinen Schwips geleistet.
> Um aufs Anglerische zurückzukommen: Der Wein stammt aus Spanien. Perca fluviatilis ist auf dem Etikett abgebildet. Finde den Fehler!


Sehr gute Weinbeschreibung. Ich bin hakt bei mediterranen Cuveés sehr vorsichtig geworden. Nicht zu Letzt seit dem der Grappa (ich weiss, kein Wein) hipp wurde. Je doller die Buddel, das Etikett, desto oller der Inhalt, you know!?


geomas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob ich jemals Spanien oder Portugal betreten werde. Bislang hat es sich nicht ergeben.
> Die Niederlande und Teile Skandinaviens wirken seltsam vertraut, aber schnellsprechende Menschen und hohe Temperaturen machen mir eher Angst.
> Der Osten ist natürlich auch interessant und naheliegend. Na das wär doch mal was...
> 
> 
> PS: Hab eben noch „recherchiert” - die Masurische Seenplatte bietet dem Erholung suchenden Angler ne Menge. Vielleicht gibts 2020 oder kommendes Jahr meinen ersten Polen-Urlaub.


Gegen die Kühle des Nordens kann ich was machen - Jacke anziehen. Der Hitze des Südens ist man schutzlos ausgeliefert. Und genau da fangen dann die echten Probleme an!


Minimax schrieb:


> Mit Beamtenstippe, oder Quark, oder schlimmstenfalls einem Klecks Butter und etwas Salz heute eine Delikatesse!
> Also mal ehrlich, so eine Schüssel dampfender Pellkartoffel, schön gelb und aromatisch, daneben kühler, frischer Quark mit frischem Schnittlauch und Prisen von Salz und Pfeffer, nähren den Körper und trösten die Seele mindestens so gut wie ein Teller Spaghetti leicht südlich von al dente. Soulfood mit Rettungsringpotential.


Für Angelzeug würde ich auch auf Reis & Ketchup zurückgreifen. Aber du hast vollkommen Recht. So lange noch Kartoffeln und Butter im Haus sind, ist Polen nicht verloren. Wobei natürlich echte(!) polnische Wurstwaren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern wären!


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten vom Corona Virus ist Reisen evtl. nicht so angebracht....
> Mittlerweile ist der Virus schon in Düsseldorf Dortmund und Hamburg erneut aufgetreten..
> Vor Veranstaltungen von mehr als 1000 Besuchern wird schon gewahrnt.


Als Angler sind wir so vielen echten Dreck gewöhnt... wir sind hart genug!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Als Angler sind wir so vielen echten Dreck gewöhnt... wir sind hart genug!


Angelst Du mit biologischen Waffen?


----------



## phirania

Ich weiß,das solche Themen hier nicht gerne gelesen werden.
Aber in bei der anstehenden Messe sollte man das nicht aus den Augen lassen.
Evtl.sollte man da mal einen eigenen Threat auf machen,um zu schauen wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da ich hier das Thema schon mal angeschnitten hatte und sagen wir einmal etwas belächelt wurde, hatte ich mir das jetzt selbst untersagt, es zu erwähnen
> Aber JA !!!!! Sollte man in die Überlegung zumindest mit einbeziehen!
> 
> LG


Denke nicht dass das diskussionswürdig ist, mich wird das von genau nichts abhalten und ich denke nicht dass es ein Thema für einen Stammtisch ist. Man kann das ja im Messetrööt erschöpfend diskutieren


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Angelst Du mit biologischen Waffen?


Bisweilen... vor allem nach dem Verzehr von Hülsenfrüchten.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Ich weiß,das solche Themen hier nicht gerne gelesen werden.
> Aber in bei der anstehenden Messe sollte man das nicht aus den Augen lassen.
> Evtl.sollte man da mal einen eigenen Threat auf machen,um zu schauen wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt.....


Gute Idee in doppelter Hinsicht! 
Hier gehört es eigentlich nicht hin aber ist sehr interessant!


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Denke nicht dass das diskussionswürdig ist, mich wird das von genau nichts abhalten und ich denke nicht dass es ein Thema für einen Stammtisch ist. Man kann das ja im Messetrööt erschöpfend diskutieren


Natürlich hast du Recht!
Aber es ist halt auch ein Stammtisch und keine Vorlesung an der Uni 
Da wir uns ja persönlich nicht oft sehen werden auch hier immer wieder mal Themen auftauchen die nicht zum Angeln gehören!  Solange es sich in Grenzen hält, und keine anderen Themen unterbricht finde ich es jetzt auch nicht so schlimm!
Davon abgesehen, wo und bei was hören wir da auf ?
Jeder hat hier schon Themen rein gebracht die nicht unmittelbar zum Friedfischangeln gehören oder?
Dazu gehört weder Reisen noch Wein oder Essen!
Desweiteren bevor ich deinen Beitrag hier lesen konnte, hatte ich zeitgleich auch ein Outsourcing des Themas in einer Antwort für gut erklärt!
Wenn es um Themen geht, die nicht direkt mit unserem Thema etwas zu tun haben, kann sich glaube ich keiner von uns ausschließen, hier schon einmal etwas eingetragen zu haben und das finde ich auch gut so 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

*# Messeeinkäufe*

Nach dem aus der Grafik eh keiner schlau wird, kaufen, kaufen, kaufen....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das ist doch mal ne Infografik, die wirklich Freude macht.


----------



## Andal

"Jane, was ist das?" - "Keine Ahnung Peter, aber es ist neu UND verbessert!"

Genau so geht's!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> *# Messeeinkäufe*
> 
> Nach dem aus der Grafik eh keiner schlau wird, kaufen, kaufen, kaufen....


 Da feht noch ein durchgehender Strich nach unten mit der Frage "Geht es um Tackle?"


----------



## Kochtopf

Ganz einfach: alles was auf real existierende Probleme der gesellschaft hinweist ist außerhalb  des Ükels besser aufgehoben.  Wenn man unbedingt den Aluhuthypochonder geben möchte steht das jedem frei, ebenso wie politische Betätigung, aberglaube Religion die sich weder mit Flussgöttern noch mit dem Walker-Yates-Pantheon (gwiN!) beschäftigt oder ähnliches, aber nichts davon hat hier was verloren. Gerne abseitiges, gerne subkulturelles aber immer ironisch gebrochen. Das war seit Ükelbeginn so und so wollen wir es beibehalten


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> *# Messeeinkäufe*
> 
> Nach dem aus der Grafik eh keiner schlau wird, kaufen, kaufen, kaufen....


Ich bin mit dem Ausgang der Frage ob man es gestern schon gebraucht hat nicht glücklich. Manchmal wusste man ja nicht dass man es braucht


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: alles was auf real existierende Probleme der gesellschaft hinweist ist außerhalb  des Ükels besser aufgehoben.  Wenn man unbedingt den Aluhuthypochonder geben möchte steht das jedem frei, ebenso wie politische Betätigung, aberglaube Religion die sich weder mit Flussgöttern noch mit dem Walker-Yates-Pantheon (gwiN!) beschäftigt oder ähnliches, aber nichts davon hat hier was verloren. Gerne abseitiges, gerne subkulturelles aber immer ironisch gebrochen. Das war seit Ükelbeginn so und so wollen wir es beibehalten


Genau, der Ükel ist gerade jetzt mein Hort der Ruhe und Zerstreuung.....überall sonst wird einem nur Leid, Panik und Demagogische Thesen* aufgetischt 

** okay, ein bisschen Sex ist auch dabei


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Ausgang der Frage ob man es gestern schon gebraucht hat nicht glücklich. Manchmal wusste man ja nicht dass man es braucht


Vollkommen richtig bemerkt. Es beraubt einen des Erlebnisses, zu Hause  am Wohnzimmertisch zu sitzen und zu überlegen, "was zur Hölle könnte ich jetzt damit anstellen?"!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig bemerkt. Es beraubt einen des Erlebnisses, zu Hause  am Wohnzimmertisch zu sitzen und zu überlegen, "was zur Hölle könnte ich jetzt damit anstellen?"!


Mehr als einmal habe ich verflucht dass idR keine Anleitungen beiliegen!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: alles was auf real existierende Probleme der gesellschaft hinweist ist außerhalb  des Ükels besser aufgehoben.  Wenn man unbedingt den Aluhuthypochonder geben möchte steht das jedem frei, ebenso wie politische Betätigung, aberglaube Religion die sich weder mit Flussgöttern noch mit dem Walker-Yates-Pantheon (gwiN!) beschäftigt oder ähnliches, aber nichts davon hat hier was verloren. Gerne abseitiges, gerne subkulturelles aber immer ironisch gebrochen. Das war seit Ükelbeginn so und so wollen wir es beibehalten



Ich hab ne Weile überlegt, wie man es hätte formulieren können. Du hast es wunderbar treffend ausgedrückt, danke Alex.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Weile überlegt, wie man es hätte formulieren können. Du hast es wunderbar treffend ausgedrückt, danke Alex.


Danke! Für mich (und ich glaube für die ollen Kernükel auch) gibt es einen ungeschriebenen "Codex Alburnus", vielleicht sollte ihn mal jemand (@Minimax) mal verschriftlichen, damit auch in nachfolgenden Generationen die Werte des wankelnden Ükels relevant bleiben


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mahlzeit, Jungs ....
Ein paar Minuten noch, dann ist Sippermessen-Wochenende, da gilt es noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen 
- Einkaufsliste für Sonntag kontinuierlich aktualisiere
- Sachen, die unbedingt mit zum Stammtisch müssen, bereitlegen
- Dispo aufbohren
- Andal vom Bahnhof abholen
- und, und, und
Jungs, ich freue mich auf Sonntag. Kommt alle heil an!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mehr als einmal habe ich verflucht dass idR keine Anleitungen beiliegen!


Der wahre Held wirft als erstes die Anleitung weg und probiert das Teil dann zu Tode!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke! Für mich (und ich glaube für die ollen Kernükel auch) gibt es einen ungeschriebenen "Codex Alburnus", vielleicht sollte ihn mal jemand (@Minimax) mal verschriftlichen, damit auch in nachfolgenden Generationen die Werte des wankelnden Ükels relevant bleiben



An sich eine gute Idee, allerdings wird es schwierig werden, so einen ungeschriebenen, immernoch auch leicht dynamischen Codex in Worte zu fassen. Aber wenn, dann wäre Mini mit Sicherheit ein guter Kandidat für die Autorenschaft.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dispo aufbohren



Ich hab gestern erstmal Geld aufs Konto eingezahlt, damit ich nicht soviel Bargeld im Portemonnaie habe.  Mit Karte zahle ich äußerst ungern, daher ist das Geld auf den Konto relativ sicher.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee, allerdings wird es schwierig werden, so einen ungeschriebenen, immernoch auch leicht dynamischen Codex in Worte zu fassen. Aber wenn, dann wäre Mini mit Sicherheit ein guter Kandidat für die Autorenschaft.


Das wäre dann sein Problem  und vielleicht habe ich ein ; ) unterschlagen ^^


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern erstmal Geld aufs Konto eingezahlt, damit ich nicht soviel Bargeld im Portemonnaie habe.  Mit Karte zahle ich äußerst ungern, daher ist das Geld auf den Konto relativ sicher.


Ich habe meine Fahrkarten in der Tasche. Ich werde auch nur eine bestimmte Menge baren Geldes dabei haben. So kann sich der Ruin auch nur in vorbestimmten Grenzen auswirken.


----------



## Minimax

Warum passieren eigentlich die lustigsten und absurdesten Sachen immer dann im Ükel, wenn ich handlungsunfähig über die Autobahn presche? 
Wochenlang Business as usual, aber kaum sitz ich in der Karre, pardauz, hilarity ensues.

Ansonsten: Keep calm and ükel on.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Warum passieren eigentlich die lustigsten und absurdesten Sachen immer dann im Ükel, wenn ich handlungsunfähig über die Autobahn presche?
> Wochenlang Business as usual, aber kaum sitz ich in der Karre, pardauz, hilarity ensues.
> 
> Ansonsten: Keep calm and ükel on.


Murphy an his f.... laws?


----------



## Tobias85

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach meinst, auf der Messe wird es Würmer zu kaufen geben ?  Das ist nee Idee zur Aufstockung der 14 Würmer, welche eingezogen sind



Ich hatte übrigens nochmal Kontakt aufgenommen mit dem Wurmhändler auf der Stippermesse bezüglich Dendro-Sackware: Sie haben Dendros dabei sowie alles, was man für die Halterung braucht.


----------



## Andal

Merke: Wer Würmer hat, der ist nie alleine!


----------



## Andal

Die Fahrkarten sind längst gekauft...
...das Abendessen wurde freundlich avisiert,
...Geld ist geholt,
...die Unterhose gewaschen,
...Kekse und Eistee für die Fahrt besorgt,
...Leckerlis für den Ferdinand, den schweren Nöter, bei der Hand,
...mitzubringende Posen bereitgelegt...

Fehlt noch was?

Es werde Messe!


----------



## Tobias85

Wann gehts denn los bei dir?


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wann gehts denn los bei dir?


Um 09.49 Uhr ab Bad Hönningen, einen Zug früher, weil ich der DB auf der Strecke nach Köln nicht von 12 bis Mittag traue und dann über Köln, Münster, Osnabrück und Bremen nach Achim. Aber alles schon am Samstag, also morgen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ach, dann hast du ja noch Zeit...Ich dachte schon, du musst gleich loshetzen.


----------



## Andal

Immer mit der Ruhe!


----------



## Hecht100+

falsche Taste, Sorry


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...die Unterhose gewaschen,


Mangelware im Rheinland?!


----------



## Andal

Eine reicht doch. Wenn die zerbrochen ist, gibts eine neue!


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mangelware im Rheinland?!


Ist das ein real existierendes Problem der Gesellschaft dort ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist das ein real existierendes Problem der Gesellschaft dort ?


Langsam glaube ich dass d$/@£÷£%[carreer lost]


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich dass d$/@£÷£%[carreer lost]


Genau den Eindruck habe ich auch!


----------



## Waller Michel

Aber keine Sorge!  Ich bin hier raus!


----------



## rhinefisher

Raus bin auch ich... .
Mein Besuch kommt heute - nicht morgen.. 
Wir sehen uns nur alle Jahre mal und ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf diese Leute..
Aber es wird wieder einer jener epochalen Momente im Erdenlauf, bei denen mir sehr wohl bewusst ist was geschieht - ähnlich der ersten Mondlandung oder dem Endspiel 74..
Auf ewig werde ich unter den Ükeln ein Bruder zweiter Klasse bleiben, eine jener traurigen Gestalten, welche sich leise (man wills ja doch hören..) weinend in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn Sätze fallen wie "wisst ihr noch..damals... in Bremen..".. .
Seid tapfer, ruiniert nicht Euch, eure Familie und Alle die ihr kennt - kauft nicht mehr als ihr tragen könnt.. .
Mein gebrochenes Herz ist mit euch..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Raus bin auch ich... .
> Mein Besuch kommt heute - nicht morgen..
> Wir sehen uns nur alle Jahre mal und ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf diese Leute..
> Aber es wird wieder eine jener epochalen Momente im Erdenlauf, bei denen mir sehr wohl bewusst ist was geschieht - ähnlich der ersten Mondlandung oder dem Endspiel 74..
> Auf ewig werde ich unter den Ükeln ein Bruder zweiter Klasse bleiben, eine jener traurigen Gestalten, welche sich leise (man wills ja doch hören..) weinend in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn Sätze fallen wie "wisst ihr noch..damals... in Bremen..".. .
> Seid tapfer, ruiniert nicht Euch, eure Familie und Alle die ihr kennt - kauft nicht mehr als ihr tragen könnt.. .
> Mein gebrochenes Herz ist mit euch..


Ich kaufe was völlig unnötiges in deinem Namen und schicke es dir zu, ja?


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kaufe was völlig unnötiges in deinem Namen und schicke es dir zu, ja?


Das finde ich sehr fein von dir...!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hallo Ükelz !

Nachdem sich der vermeintlich freie Tag gestern zum genauen Gegenteil entwickelt hat, will ich dann jetzt doch meine 5 pence zu den entsprechenden Themen abliefern .......



rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Herren, bräuchte mal wieder Euer Wissen.
> Welche Verbindung von Gummizüge und Schnur könnt Ihr für das Fischen mit Stippe empfehlen?
> Gummi, falls mal ein Bonusfisch beisst. Welche Gummis könnt Ihr empfehlen? Wie lang sollte dieser sein? Schnuröse oder wie das heißt, ist an meiner Stippe schon vorhanden, brauche ich also nicht zusätzlich. Fischen möchte ich halt universal auf das was kommt mit Naturködern.
> Danke Euch!


Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es sich um eine teleskopische Stippe handelt und deine Überlegungen dahin gehen, ein Stück Gummizug/Elastic zwischen Rutenspitze und der monofilen Montage zu befestigen. Davon kann ich nur dringend abraten ! Telestippen sind für das Lang/Lang-Fischen konzipiert und haben daher unter Last eine Biegekurve, die sich bis in die unteren Teile der Rute fortsetzt, quasi semiparabolisch. Wenn du jetzt ein Stück Elastic zwischenschaltest, wird eine feine Montage mit wenig Gewicht recht zappelig und neigt außerhalb des Wassers stark zum Überschlagen bzw. Vertüddeln ! Das Gleiche passiert, wenn ein gehakter Fisch aussteigt oder du beim Driftfischen einen Hängerbekommst und ihn lösen musst, dann wirst du deine komplette Montage sehr kompakt in der Nähe der Spitze wiederfinden und du kannst nur noch die Schere auspacken und die Einzelkomponenten bergen ! Da du ja auch ein recht schwaches Solid-Elastic nehmen müsstest, ist das Handling bei Bonusfischen in der Endphase des Drills auch ziemlich gruselig, da ja das Eigengewicht eines Satzers oder einer guten Tinca schon reicht, das Stück Elastic ordentlich zu dehnen, auch wenn der Fisch keinen Mucks mehr macht. Kescherversuche vor Publikum würden dann zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen und evtl. landest du mit dieser Übung vielleicht ungewollt bei Youtube. Merke : Moderne Elastics haben eine Dehnung von bis zu 700% und merklich progressiver werden sie erst recht spät !! Seriöse Rutenhersteller, die auch wirklich was von der Thematik verstehen, geben deshalb auch eine Maximalstärke für die zu verwendeten Elastics ! Bei Kopfruten läßt sich von der Gummistärke auch die maximale Schnur-/Vorfachstärke bleiten, dafür gibt es Tabellen ..... An den Telestippen ist es deshalb sinnvoller, eine Sollbruchstelle einzubauen, das Vorfach. Dieses sollte höchstens soviel Tragkraft haben, das es gesprengt wird, bevor die Rute Schaden nimmt, bei richtig großen Fischen hilft dann nur : Rutenspitze runter, in eine Flucht mit der Montage bringen und warten, bis es knallt.
Elastics bei Telestippen über die gesamte Länge einzuziehen bringt es auch nicht, erstens liegt das Gummi durch die Biegekurve fast auf kompletter Länge innen am Blank an und kann somit nicht vernünftig arbeiten, zweitens kommen da wieder die 700% Dehnung ins Spiel ! Gehen wir mal von einer 6 Meter Stippe aus .... Selbst wenn du da nur 4 Meter Elastic mit ordentlicher Vorspannung einbaust, kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, wieviele Meter Gummi bei nem guten Fisch noch aus der Spitze rauskommen, kontrlliert drillen und keschern wird dann quasi unmöglich !! Es sei denn, du läßt das Gummi greifbar aus dem Rutenende rausstehen und machst es dann wie die Fusselflitscher mit ihren Schußköpfen und schnallst dir ein Katzenklo vor den Bauch, ist aber beim Stippen recht unbequem .... 
So, das wars dann mal von mir zu der Eingangsfrage, jetzt muß ich erstmal ein wenig Atzung einwerfen, bis nachher ...


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Raus bin auch ich... .
> Mein Besuch kommt heute - nicht morgen..
> Wir sehen uns nur alle Jahre mal und ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf diese Leute..
> Aber es wird wieder einer jener epochalen Momente im Erdenlauf, bei denen mir sehr wohl bewusst ist was geschieht - ähnlich der ersten Mondlandung oder dem Endspiel 74..
> Auf ewig werde ich unter den Ükeln ein Bruder zweiter Klasse bleiben, eine jener traurigen Gestalten, welche sich leise (man wills ja doch hören..) weinend in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn Sätze fallen wie "wisst ihr noch..damals... in Bremen..".. .
> Seid tapfer, ruiniert nicht Euch, eure Familie und Alle die ihr kennt - kauft nicht mehr als ihr tragen könnt.. .
> Mein gebrochenes Herz ist mit euch..


Es gibt Dinge, die haben Prioritäten. Mach dir nichts draus. Nächstes Jahr klappt es bestimmt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Tricast schrieb:


> @cyprinusbarbus : Das sind ja mal amtliche Klodeckel wie wir uns die auch wünschen. Aber wie schon gesagt: Was kannst Du, was wir nicht können?
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Nichts, aber auch wirklich garnichts !!!! Ich war ja selbst ziemlich fassungslos .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mangelware im Rheinland?!


Das ist nur eine vorübergehende Verknappung im Zusammenhang mit Covid, die Gesichtsmasken sind überall ausverkauft, da greift man halt zum Feinripp !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee, allerdings wird es schwierig werden, so einen ungeschriebenen, immernoch auch leicht dynamischen Codex in Worte zu fassen. Aber wenn, dann wäre Mini mit Sicherheit ein guter Kandidat für die Autorenschaft.



Ich -und hoffentlich auch jeder andere- werd mich hüten, sowas aufzuschreiben wäre das Ende. Kochi hat weiter oben ja schon ein paar treffende Hinweise gegeben.
Und dieser Gentleman  fasst es eigentlich auch ganz gut zusammen. Ich bitte auch besonders auf 0:42 ff. zu achten, aber generell kommen wir doch alle gut miteinander aus


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich -und hoffentlich auch jeder andere- werd mich hüten, sowas aufzuschreiben wäre das Ende. Kochi hat weiter oben ja schon ein paar treffende Hinweise gegeben.
> Und dieser Gentleman  fasst es eigentlich auch ganz gut zusammen. Ich bitte auch besonders auf 0:42 ff. zu achten, aber generell kommen wir doch alle gut miteinander aus


Genau, Jeder Starrsinn beginnt mit der allerersten Regel. (Ja, auch der...)


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Irgendjemand hatte vor gefühlten 2487 Beiträgen mal erwähnt, das er mit Kreishaken/Circlehooks nicht so richtig warm werden würde ... Finde leider den Beitrag nicht mehr und hab auch keinen Plan, wer das war. Ich habe da so einen Verdacht und glaube, das nötige Vertrauen in die Hooks herstellen zu können, also melden !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

#Schrumpfschlauch  
In meiner Kiepe habe ich immer ein Glutpunktfeuerzeug (Minibunsenbrenner), eine Flasche klaren Nagellack, ein Sortiment Schrumpfschlauch und Sekundenkleber, das hat schon so manchen Angeltag gerettet und trägt auch nicht zu dick auf ........ 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich -und hoffentlich auch jeder andere- werd mich hüten, sowas aufzuschreiben wäre das Ende. Kochi hat weiter oben ja schon ein paar treffende Hinweise gegeben.
> Und dieser Gentleman  fasst es eigentlich auch ganz gut zusammen. Ich bitte auch besonders auf 0:42 ff. zu achten, aber generell kommen wir doch alle gut miteinander aus


Die Gremlins, die alten Zackenbarsche. Lange von denen nichts gesehen. Hast du gut ins Spiel gebracht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, die Döbel haben mich heute wieder im Stich gelassen. Ich hab mich vorhin nochmal zum Bach geschleppt und zwei Stunden lang zwei verschiedene swims mit deftig aromatischem Käseteig beangelt, aber kein Zupfer, schade. Allerdings ist der Wasserstand auch deutlich höher als die letzten beiden Winter und die damals strömungsarmen und fischträchtigen Spots sind jetzt komplett durchströmt. Die Chubbys hocken mit Sicherheit irgendwo auf Strecke in irgendwelchen Ufernahen Löchern, an die ich wegen der überschwemmten Auwiesen nicht rankomme.

Naja, Versuch war's wert und man lernt schließlich auch draus.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, die Döbel haben mich heute wieder im Stich gelassen. Ich hab mich vorhin nochmal zum Bach geschleppt und zwei Stunden lang zwei verschiedene swims mit deftig aromatischem Käseteig beangelt, aber kein Zupfer, schade. Allerdings ist der Wasserstand auch deutlich höher als die letzten beiden Winter und die damals strömungsarmen und fischträchtigen Spots sind jetzt komplett durchströmt. Die Chubbys hocken mit Sicherheit irgendwo auf Strecke in irgendwelchen Ufernahen Löchern, an die ich wegen der überschwemmten Auwiesen nicht rankomme.
> 
> Naja, Versuch war's wert und man lernt schließlich auch draus.


Probieren geht über studieren. Bleib am Ball und die Erleuchtung wird kommen. Du bist mir um einiges voraus. Ein Döbel steht bei mir noch nicht auf den Fangzettel. Da wollte sich ja @Kochtopf drum kümmern. Wie sieht es aus, mein Lieber. Wenn die Messe gelesen ist, geht es dann mal an die Fulle?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hatte vor gefühlten 2487 Beiträgen mal erwähnt, das er mit Kreishaken/Circlehooks nicht so richtig warm werden würde ... Finde leider den Beitrag nicht mehr und hab auch keinen Plan, wer das war. Ich habe da so einen Verdacht und glaube, das nötige Vertrauen in die Hooks herstellen zu können, also melden !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Das war @Minimax. Ich habe auch mit Circles experimentiert, bin aber nicht zu einer klaren Meinung gekommen.


----------



## Minimax

Oh stimmt @cyprinusbarbus . Ist allerdings weniger ein Problem der Technik und theoretischen Kenntnisse sondern ein Mangel an Vertrauen, Ausdauer und unbeugsaaaaamen Willen.
Aber eine kleine Auffrischung über Circles ist natürlich immer interessant


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ah, jetzt ja ....
Wie montiert ihr die Haken ? Da gibt es nämlich ein entscheidendes Detail !!! Vertrauen kann man herstellen ........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt ja ....
> Wie montiert ihr die Haken ? Da gibt es nämlich ein entscheidendes Detail !!! Vertrauen kann man herstellen ........
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Mit einem NoKnot. Dabei führe ich die Schnur von hinten durch das Öhr, so dass die Hakenspitze noch mehr eindreht. Die Ergebnisse sind gut - wenn man sich beim Anhieb zurückhält und den Fisch in die Schnur schwimmen lässt. Der Mangel an Zurückhaltung ist nach m.M. das Problem.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Habe die Circles ein paar Jahre im Rhein zum schweren Feedern im Rhein genutzt und war anfänglich auch ziemlich frustriert, obwohl ich nie angeschlagen habe und den Fisch immer in die Schnurspannung habe laufen lassen, war die Zahl der hängengebliebenen Fische eher überschaubar ......
Daher habe ich mich noch mal gründlich in das Thema eingelesen und dabei festgestellt, das die freie Beweglichkeit des Hakens wohl ein entscheidender Faktor ist. Beim Langleinenfischen mit Riesen-Circles an 2 oder 3mm Hardmono kein großes Problem, bei Verwendung von Haken der Größe 6 und 8 eher schon.......
Nach einigem Tüfteln hatte ich dann die zündende Idee ! Ich habe zuerst einen Mini-Splitring am Hakenöhr angebracht und an diesem das Vorfachmaterial dann mit einem normalen Wirbelknoten angebracht. Den Barben wars sowas von wumpe und ich konnte meine Hakquote auf über 90 % steigern !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Muss man mal testen - sofern das Gefummel gelingt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ist wirklich ne ziemliche Fummelei, aber es lohnt sich !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Hab mir eben mal die Öhrdurchmesser der Haken angesehen. Da muss es wohl mit einem Rapalaknoten gehen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Meine waren von Owner, die hatten ein relativ großes Öhr .......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Mescalero

Von den Dropshottern, Fliegenfischern und Chebuanglern habe ich Ähnliches auch schon gehört. Der Haken soll ordentlich Spiel haben, was er clinchgeknotet wohl nur eingeschränkt hat. Vielleicht ist das bei den Circles auch so.


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen
> Anhang anzeigen 339419
> Anhang anzeigen 339420
> Anhang anzeigen 339421
> Anhang anzeigen 339422


Sieht gut aus Kalle.Schöne Fotos.


----------



## phirania

Viel Wasser im kleinen Fluss 
Und morgen ist es noch mehr


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Viel Wasser im kleinen Fluss
> Und morgen ist es noch mehr


Selbst mit dem vielen Wasser sieht Dein Flüsschen bezaubernd aus, ein Gewässer nach meinem Herzen. Ich wünsch Dir, das Du bald wieder dort Deine Köder baden kannst.


----------



## rutilus69

Es gesehen noch Wunder. Nach drei Monaten haben es mein Händler und der Hersteller es geschafft sich zusammenzuraufen und meine Ersatzspitze für die Stippe zu bestellen und auch zu liefern   
Dann werde ich das Teil nachher mal abholen, gleich noch ein paar frische Maden holen und hoffen, dass der Regen wie vorhergesagt gegen 10 Uhr aufhört. 
Jetzt die schwere Entscheidung: Trotten am Flüsschen oder matchen am Kanal. Immer diese Luxusprobleme


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich würde am Kanal matchen, da kannst Du wenigstens nicht ausrutschen. Ich wünsch Dir vielee Fische! Hier, im Bremer Umland hat der Regen übrigens gerade aufgehört.


----------



## Ukel

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen
> Anhang anzeigen 339419
> Anhang anzeigen 339420
> Anhang anzeigen 339421
> Anhang anzeigen 339422


Das ist doch die Werse, oder? Schönes Flüsschen, wir haben schon diverse Male im „Hof zur Linde“ getagt, da fließt sie ja direkt vorbei, ist dort aber breiter und, wie ich vermute, angestaut.


----------



## Andal

Rucksackerl ist gepackt und um 10 vor geht der Zug - ich hab gesprochen, hugh!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Rucksackerl ist gepackt und um 10 vor geht der Zug - ich hab gesprochen, hugh!


Viel Spaß und eine gute Fahrt 

LG


----------



## Andal

Danke!!!


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Werse, oder? Schönes Flüsschen, wir haben schon diverse Male im „Hof zur Linde“ getagt, da fließt sie ja direkt vorbei, ist dort aber breiter und, wie ich vermute, angestaut.



In der Tat die Werse,kurz nach dem Hochwasser.
Hof zur Linde ist doch glaube ich Richtung Handorf 
,Da ist die Wers dann an der Sudmühle angstaut.
Auf den Bildern iste es bei Angelmod also Oberhalb.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem vielen Wasser sieht Dein Flüsschen bezaubernd aus, ein Gewässer nach meinem Herzen. Ich wünsch Dir, das Du bald wieder dort Deine Köder baden kannst.



Ja Danke ich hoffe es geht bald mal Wieder los.


----------



## Skott

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen
> Anhang anzeigen 339419
> Anhang anzeigen 339420
> Anhang anzeigen 339421
> Anhang anzeigen 339422


Da riecht es ja förmlich nach Fisch...!


----------



## Ukel

phirania schrieb:


> In der Tat die Werse,kurz nach dem Hochwasser.
> Hof zur Linde ist doch glaube ich Richtung Handorf
> ,Da ist die Wers dann an der Sudmühle angstaut.
> Auf den Bildern iste es bei Angelmod also Oberhalb.


Ja genau, ist in MS-Handorf, schönes gemütliches Hotel


----------



## phirania

Skott schrieb:


> Da riecht es ja förmlich nach Fisch...!



Ja Fisch ist da reichlich,aber auch viel Volk unterwegs besonders im Sommer Kanuten und Sonstiges.....


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Rucksackerl ist gepackt und um 10 vor geht der Zug - ich hab gesprochen, hugh!



Komm gut hin und bis morgen


----------



## Slappy

Gar nicht so einfach heute....


----------



## Slappy

Und wie zu erwarten mal wieder geschneidert.... Der Wind wurde immer stärker und es regnete auch noch. Bisserkennung war quasi nicht möglich und nachdem sowohl mein Tee als auch mein Kaffee Opfer des Windes wurden hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Hab dann noch mal nen Moment gewartet ob das Wetter sich legt um noch ne kurze Runde am Teich zu sitzen, doch es wurde nur unangenehmer.....

Aber ein Versuch war es wert


----------



## yukonjack

Von 14:00 bis 16:00 Null Kontakt. Dann im 5min.Takt (wie übrigens die letzten 14 Tage ) Rotaugen, Aland, und Döbel, Hab nach ca. 20 Stk eingepackt, wurde auch langsam dunkel.


----------



## Ukel

14*Grad, kaum Wind, mehliger Sonnenschein heute, was kann man da tun? Angeln gehen! Gesagt, getan. Weit außerhalb der städtischen Gefilde hat unser Verein einige KM des heimischen Flusses gepachtet. In dem Ort befindet sich so etwas wie ein Altarm, aber künstlich angelegt, ca. 100x50 m, mit direkter Verbindung zum Fluss, und beim jetzigen Hochwasser ziemlich voll. Hier sollte es heute mit Kopfrute und Pickerrute aufs Schuppenwild gehen, aber erstmal ein paar Bilder vom Drumherum.


----------



## Ukel

Nach einiger Wartezeit der erste Biss an der Picker, kleines Rotauge. Der nächste Biss brachte was größeres, vermutlich Karpfen, aber der Haken bog auf. Dann auch der erste Biss an der Kopfrute, noch nen kleines Rotauge, danach noch ein etwas besseres und drei kleine Brassen. Nach einiger Zeit ein kleiner Zupfer an der Pickerrute, angeschlagen und ein schöner Drill folgte, etwas schwierig war die Landung wegen des abgestorbenen Krauts am Ufer, aber klappte, Karpfen von knapp 60 cm. Zum Abschluss dann noch eine Brasse an der Kopfrute, danach ging nichts mehr.
Obwohl zwischendurch der Wind stark auffrischte, war es ein richtig angenehmer Frühlingstag. Und nun wird auf den Sonntag gewartet, die Messe kann beginnen


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an @Ukel zu deiner tollen Mischung.


----------



## Hecht100+

@yukonjack Auch ein dickes Petri, hier im Raum Osnabrück wurde man heute Nachmittag vom Wetter weggespuelt.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri euch beiden!



Ukel schrieb:


> 14*Grad, kaum Wind, mehliger Sonnenschein heute, was kann man da tun? Angeln gehen!



Oder man stutzt im Garten 6 Stunden lang Hecken, Büsche und Sträucher bis die Arme irgendwann buchstäblich versagen  Wollte mich eigentlich anschließend mit einem Ansitz belohnen, aber da war es schon du bei und fing an zu schütten. Außerdem könnt ich jetzt keine Rute mehr auswerfen.

In genau 12 Stunden fährt mein Zug, ich packe gleich noch ein bisschen Kleinkram für unterwegs ein und werd wohl dann bald ins Bett. Ich freu mich auf morgen, Jungs


----------



## rutilus69

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle!!

Ich bin dem Rat von @Wuemmehunter gefolgt und habe die neue Matchrute am Kanal ausgeführt.
Obwohl das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht war, gestaltete sich die Kontaktaufnahme mit den Bewohnern des nassen Elements etwas zäh.
Nach einer Weile meldete sich der erste kleine Güster. Na immerhin Füsch  
Irgenwie schienen mir die Kanalgötter heute nicht so sehr gewogen zu sein. Es tat sich lange Zeit nichts. Ich fing schon an zu überlegen, ob ich die Stelle wechseln sollte, als die Pose kurz tänzelte und dann mit Schwung abtauchte. kurzer Anhieb und die Viper Match durfte mal zeigen was sie für eine Aktion hat. Ich muss sagen, so eine 30er Plötze macht an dem Teil schon Spaß.






Ich hätte gerne weiter getestet, aber danach kamen nur noch handlange Rotaugen und ein Mini -Brassen.
Aber wenigstens habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt   

Ich wünsche allen die sich morgen nach Bremen aufmachen einen wundervollen Tag mit vielen guten Gesprächen und Einkäufen. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri @Ukel und @yukonjack, und wif la frongsch @Slappy, nächstes mal läufst besser.



Ukel schrieb:


> mehliger Sonnenschein


war mir bisher so unbekannt wie es treffend ist. Darf ich den Begriff zur aktiven Verwendung übernehmen?

Edit: Hoppla, Nachtrag, auch dir ein herzliches Petri @Rutilus , sicher das das Prächtige Tier ein Rotauge und keine Rotfeder ist?


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri euch beiden!
> 
> 
> 
> Oder man stutzt im Garten 6 Stunden lang Hecken, Büsche und Sträucher bis die Arme irgendwann buchstäblich versagen  Wollte mich eigentlich anschließend mit einem Ansitz belohnen, aber da war es schon du bei und fing an zu schütten. Außerdem könnt ich jetzt keine Rute mehr auswerfen.
> 
> In genau 12 Stunden fährt mein Zug, ich packe gleich noch ein bisschen Kleinkram für unterwegs ein und werd wohl dann bald ins Bett. Ich freu mich auf morgen, Jungs


Immerhin warst fleißig und hast einiges geschafft, morgen kommt dann die Belohnung


----------



## Ukel

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri @Ukel und @yukonjack, und wif la frongsch @Slappy, nächstes mal läufst besser.
> 
> 
> war mir bisher so unbekannt wie es treffend ist. Darf ich den Begriff zur aktiven Verwendung übernehmen?


Genehmigt


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Immerhin warst fleißig und hast einiges geschafft, morgen kommt dann die Belohnung



Oh ja, ein Grund mehr, sich morgen nicht zurückzuhalten 

@Rutilus: Petri, ein schönes Rotaugen hast du da gefangen. Ein Rotauge ist es definitiv, hab aber noch nie eines mit solch feurigen Flossen gesehem, tolles Tier!


----------



## Ukel

Petri an alle Fänger und danke für die Petris

@Rutilus: sehr schön gefärbtes Rotauge, das wäre ein Schmuckstück für jedes Aquarium


----------



## Minimax

@Rutilus, und @jungs, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben und erkenne sofort das Rotaugentum an- die prächtigen Farben haben wohl meine Sinne verwirrt


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri, @Ukel und @rutilus69 ! Wunderschöne Cypriniden habt Ihr da landen können.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Hallo Ükelz !

Fettes Petri an alle, die heute erfolgreich waren....   @Slappy  Es kommen auch bessere Tage, das Jahr ist noch lang ! 
An alle Bremen-Fahrer : Ich wünsche euch eine angenehme und stressfreie An- und Rückreise und maximalen Spaß auf der Messe !!! Esst ne Bratwurst für mich mit !
Falls jemand von euch morgen einen Anflug von erhöhtem Speichelfluss  bekommen sollte, ist er hiermit authorisiert, in meinem Namen ein paar geile 13 Meter Stangen zu besabbeln !!!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

So, aus lauter Frust, das ich es dieses Jahr nicht nach Bremen schaffe, hab ich mir grade beim Bleisteiner nen knappen Zentner Futter und Additive bestellt ........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> So, aus lauter Frust, das ich es dieses Jahr nicht nach Bremen schaffe, hab ich mir grade beim Bleisteiner nen knappen Zentner Futter und Additive bestellt ........
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom




Mal sehen, wie meine Lage morgen Abend ist.
Vielleicht reichts danach gerade mal für ein paar Alditive...


----------



## Jason

@Ukel und @rutilus69 
Auch von meiner Seite her ein herzliches Petri heil. 
Komm jetzt gerade von einem Geburtstag. Hab mich aber mit den alkoholischen Getränke zurück gehalten. Mein Wecker rappelt morgen um 
5:30 Uhr. Wird Zeit, dass ich mich ablege. Bis Morgen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri allen Fängern des Tages! @Ukel, da hast Du den wettertechnisch nicht gerade gelungen Tag ja richtig gerockt. Tolle Fische. 
Allen Bremenfahrern wünsche ich eine sichere Anreise. Ich hatte heute das Privileg, schon mal durch die Halle zu gehen, es gibt viel Spannendes zu entdecken. Bis Morgen Jungs.


----------



## Hering 58

@Ukel und @rutilus69
Auch von meiner Seite her ein herzliches Petri .


----------



## phirania

9





Andal schrieb:


> Rucksackerl ist gepackt und um 10 vor geht der Zug - ich hab gesprochen, hugh!





Ukel schrieb:


> 14*Grad, kaum Wind, mehliger Sonnenschein heute, was kann man da tun? Angeln gehen! Gesagt, getan. Weit außerhalb der städtischen Gefilde hat unser Verein einige KM des heimischen Flusses gepachtet. In dem Ort befindet sich so etwas wie ein Altarm, aber künstlich angelegt, ca. 100x50 m, mit direkter Verbindung zum Fluss, und beim jetzigen Hochwasser ziemlich voll. Hier sollte es heute mit Kopfrute und Pickerrute aufs Schuppenwild gehen, aber erstmal ein paar Bilder vom Drumherum.


Sieht schon heftig aus mit dem Hochwasser...


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Nach einiger Wartezeit der erste Biss an der Picker, kleines Rotauge. Der nächste Biss brachte was größeres, vermutlich Karpfen, aber der Haken bog auf. Dann auch der erste Biss an der Kopfrute, noch nen kleines Rotauge, danach noch ein etwas besseres und drei kleine Brassen. Nach einiger Zeit ein kleiner Zupfer an der Pickerrute, angeschlagen und ein schöner Drill folgte, etwas schwierig war die Landung wegen des abgestorbenen Krauts am Ufer, aber klappte, Karpfen von knapp 60 cm. Zum Abschluss dann noch eine Brasse an der Kopfrute, danach ging nichts mehr.
> Obwohl zwischendurch der Wind stark auffrischte, war es ein richtig angenehmer Frühlingstag. Und nun wird auf den Sonntag gewartet, die Messe kann beginnen



Petri schöne Palette an Fischen hattes du da


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle!!
> 
> Ich bin dem Rat von @Wuemmehunter gefolgt und habe die neue Matchrute am Kanal ausgeführt.
> Obwohl das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht war, gestaltete sich die Kontaktaufnahme mit den Bewohnern des nassen Elements etwas zäh.
> Nach einer Weile meldete sich der erste kleine Güster. Na immerhin Füsch
> Irgenwie schienen mir die Kanalgötter heute nicht so sehr gewogen zu sein. Es tat sich lange Zeit nichts. Ich fing schon an zu überlegen, ob ich die Stelle wechseln sollte, als die Pose kurz tänzelte und dann mit Schwung abtauchte. kurzer Anhieb und die Viper Match durfte mal zeigen was sie für eine Aktion hat. Ich muss sagen, so eine 30er Plötze macht an dem Teil schon Spaß.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339449
> 
> 
> Ich hätte gerne weiter getestet, aber danach kamen nur noch handlange Rotaugen und ein Mini -Brassen.
> Aber wenigstens habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt
> 
> Ich wünsche allen die sich morgen nach Bremen aufmachen einen wundervollen Tag mit vielen guten Gesprächen und Einkäufen. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.



Auch dir ein dickes Petri zu den Fischen...


----------



## phirania

Alles gute an die Messebesucher.
Bleibt Tapfer....
Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder und Berichte...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Alles gute an die Messebesucher.
> Bleibt Tapfer....
> Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder und Berichte...


Die sind alle fleißig an Angelsachen kaufen.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Hering 58

Sehr schönes Video -Kalle.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die sind alle fleißig an Angelsachen kaufen.


Glaube  die meißten sind schon Pleite


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Glaube  die meißten sind schon Pleite


Haben sie da kein Kredit?


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin die Herrn!
Habt ihr Spaß auf der Messe?
Gerade hatte ich eine Stunde Angelzeit, während die Anderen mit den Hunden gelaufen sind.
Bei Fünfeinhalb Metern Wasserstand erstmal nen Platz zu finden, war doch schwierig..
6 Nasen, 2 Barsche und nen Rapfen habe ich gefangen - nicht ganz schlecht unter diesen Umständen..
Na ja, und dann habe ich noch etwas gefangen, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin was es sein könnte.
Normalerweise weigere ich mich ja "Fangbilder" zu machen, aber bei diesem Sonderling habe ich dann doch versucht ihn irgendwie abzulichten.
Muß ich noch hochladen, dann bin ich mal auch eure Meinung gespannt.. .


----------



## Mescalero

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Haben sie da kein Kredit?


So kollabieren nicht nur Interessensgemeinschaften sondern sogar globale Finanzsysteme, siehe Bankenkrise oder die Börsencrashs der Vergangenheit. Jemand leiht sich Geld von jemandem, der eigentlich schon pleite ist und selbst Kredite aufnehmen muss - circulus vitiosus!
Finde ich trotzdem gut, Brüder im Geiste muss man unterstützen.


----------



## Hering 58

@rhinefisher
Petri zu den Fischen,bei dem Wasserstand ist es nicht leicht zu Angeln.


----------



## rhinefisher

Zuerst dachte ich Aland - war dann aber doch verunsichert...


----------



## Matrix85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin die Herrn!
> Habt ihr Spaß auf der Messe?
> Gerade hatte ich eine Stunde Angelzeit, während die Anderen mit den Hunden gelaufen sind.
> Bei Fünfeinhalb Metern Wasserstand erstmal nen Platz zu finden, war doch schwierig..
> 6 Nasen, 2 Barsche und nen Rapfen habe ich gefangen - nicht ganz schlecht unter diesen Umständen..
> Na ja, und dann habe ich noch etwas gefangen, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin was es sein könnte.
> Normalerweise weigere ich mich ja "Fangbilder" zu machen, aber bei diesem Sonderling habe ich dann doch versucht ihn irgendwie abzulichten.
> Muß ich noch hochladen, dann bin ich mal auch eure Meinung gespannt.. .


Warum so wenig??


----------



## Matrix85

Schöner dicker Aland


----------



## rhinefisher

Warum so wenig was?
Ich hatte nur ne Stunde und kein Futter - dafür ist das doch nicht soo schlecht.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Schöner dicker Aland



Ja genau - habe ich auch sofort gedacht, aber der war ganz sonderbar geformt und sah auch komisch aus, was auf den Bildern nicht gut zu sehen ist.
Der war unglaublich fett und hatte keinerlei Rot in den Flossen.. .
Alande fange ich schon recht häufig, aber das ist ein ganz ungewöhnliches Tier.. .


----------



## Slappy

Heftig was du so in einer Stunde raus holst..... Petri dafür. 
Ich bin schon froh wenn ich einen Biss pro Woche bekomme.... 
Sitze auch wiedermal am Weiher.... Wetter ist herrlich. Fisch wäre nur bonus 

Den Messebesuchern viel Spaß.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dafür fange ich auch schonmal Tagelang garnichts....


----------



## Skott

phirania schrieb:


>


Danke für den tollen Link, habe ich direkt meinen YT-Abos hinzugefügt...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Ihr Daheimgebliebenen, mein Rückweg von der Messe ist der kürzeste (knapp 30 min) damit dürfte ich der erste sein, der wieder zu Hause ist und mal ein Lebenszeichen sendet. Natürlich muss ich mich auch erst einmal sortieren, meine neuen kleinen und etwas größeren Schätze begraben (edit: natürlich begrabbeln). So viel schon mal vorweg: Es war ein tolles Ükeltreffen, sehr spannend mal die Menschen hinter den Nicks kennenzulernen. Später mehr und auch das eine oder andere Foto von der Messe.


----------



## Tobias85

Bei 58 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie wprde ich auch eindeutig auf Aland plädieren.

Petri zu den Fischen, unter den Bedingungen bei dir wirklich ein starkes Ergebnis!


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich Aland - war dann aber doch verunsichert...
> Anhang anzeigen 339474
> Anhang anzeigen 339475
> Anhang anzeigen 339476
> Anhang anzeigen 339477
> Anhang anzeigen 339478
> Anhang anzeigen 339479



Dickes Petri 
Schöner fetter Aland


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Daheimgebliebenen, mein Rückweg von der Messe ist der kürzeste (knapp 30 min) damit dürfte ich der erste sein, der wieder zu Hause ist und mal ein Lebenszeichen sendet. Natürlich muss ich mich auch erst einmal sortieren, meine neuen kleinen und etwas größeren Schätze begraben (edit: natürlich begrabbeln). So viel schon mal vorweg: Es war ein tolles Ükeltreffen, sehr spannend mal die Menschen hinter den Nicks kennenzulernen. Später mehr und auch das eine oder andere Foto von der Messe.



So schnell zuhause.?
Dann war zuwenig Geld in der Börse....


----------



## Tobias85

Ich sitze jetzt im Zug und bin auch auf dem Rückweg. Einen Kredit musste glaube ich niemand aufnehmen, ich bin selbst auch knapp unter meinem anvisierten Limit geblieben.

Es war wirklich schön, all die bekannten Gesichter wiederzusehen und zu schnacken, zu fachsimpeln und neue Gesichter kennenzulernen. Schätze habe ich natürlich auch einige im Gepäck, Messeware sowie große und kleine Schätze aus Ükelhand.

Alles in allem ging der Tag viel zu schnell vorbei, ich freu mich schon sehr auf die nächste Zusammenkunft.  Kommt alle heil nach Hause!


----------



## Ukel

Bin jetzt schon eine Weile zuhause, Mittagessen und -schlaf sind bereits erledigt. Es hat mich auch sehr gefreut, mal ein paar der Ükels kennenzulernen, nun hat man auch ein Gesicht des einen oder anderen vor Augen und nette Gespräche gab es ebenfalls. Leider war meine Zeit (nicht das Geld   ) etwas knapp bemessen und meine beiden Angelkumpels aus der Fahrgemeinschaft warteten schon auf mich.
Bis zum nächsten Mal, wo auch immer, herzliche Grüße
Andreas


----------



## tob_wilson

So langer Tag bei 17 Grad an der Donau am hauseigenen Steg(der in 2 Wochen erneuert wird) 
Zwei Fische gibts heute Abend frisch gemacht, Döbl und Brachse im Anhang. 

Gefischt wurde wieder mit Futterkorb und Maden.  
Der Mais ging leider noch gar nicht genau sowenig wie Wurm aber es biss wieder einiges von Rotaugen bis Rußnasen viele Weißfische.  

Ansonsten brennt heute erstmals leicht das Gesicht aber verständlich nach 6 Stunden Sonne pur. 

Alle anderen noch nen Schöne Tag.


----------



## Hering 58

@tob_wilson
Petri und schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## phirania

tob_wilson schrieb:


> So langer Tag bei 17 Grad an der Donau am hauseigenen Steg(der in 2 Wochen erneuert wird)
> Zwei Fische gibts heute Abend frisch gemacht, Döbl und Brachse im Anhang.
> 
> Gefischt wurde wieder mit Futterkorb und Maden.
> Der Mais ging leider noch gar nicht genau sowenig wie Wurm aber es biss wieder einiges von Rotaugen bis Rußnasen viele Weißfische.
> 
> Ansonsten brennt heute erstmals leicht das Gesicht aber verständlich nach 6 Stunden Sonne pur.
> 
> Alle anderen noch nen Schöne Tag.


Dickes Petri


----------



## yukonjack

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Haben sie da kein Kredit?


Hartmut, der Stand wo es Kredit gab war heute leider geschlossen(warum auch immer). War ne super Veranstaltung und ich habe mich gefreut einige von Euch pers. kennengelernt zu haben. Vielen Dank auch an Heinz. Allen die noch nicht wieder zu Hause sind einen guten Heimweg.


----------



## Hering 58

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hartmut, der Stand wo es Kredit gab war heute leider geschlossen(warum auch immer). War ne super Veranstaltung und ich habe mich gefreut einige von Euch pers. kennengelernt zu haben. Vielen Dank auch an Heinz. Allen die noch nicht wieder zu Hause sind einen guten Heimweg.


Hast du ordentlich eingekauft?


----------



## yukonjack

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du ordentlich eingekauft?


Nur ein bisschen, Lockstoffe, Hakenlöser, Par Futterkörbe und das war`s.


----------



## Tikey0815

Soo, nachdem ich mit dem Auto endlich heimkam hat mich meine Familie gleich zum Pizza holen verdonnert    aber jetzt, satt und wirklich zufrieden, meld ich mich zurück. Es war mir ein Vergnügen einige Ükels persönlich kennenzulernen  Am witzigsten war ja, dass ich mit Öff Öff verwechselt wurde, vermutlich wegen dem blendenden Aussehen


----------



## yukonjack

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, nachdem ich mit dem Auto endlich heimkam hat mich meine Familie gleich zum Pizza holen verdonnert    aber jetzt, satt und wirklich zufrieden, meld ich mich zurück. Es war mir ein Vergnügen einige Ükels persönlich kennenzulernen  Am witzigsten war ja, dass ich mit Öff Öff verwechselt wurde, vermutlich wegen dem blendenden Aussehen


Genau so war das.


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches, dickes Petri @yukonjack , @Ukel und @rutilus69 zu den schönen Fängen! @Slappy , solch Tage gibt es, da kann man machen was man will und es geht einfach nichts, sie wollen nichts. Kommen andere Tage!


----------



## rustaweli

@rhinefisher fast vergessen! Petri, ein Dickes!


----------



## Tobias85

Ein Petri auch an @tob_wilson 

Allerdings würde ich dich - besonders mit Blick auf den Döbel - bitten, nochmal das Posting des Threaderstellers durchzulesen, besonders Punkt 4.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @tob_wilson !
Aber für die Zukunft : Ob Releasen, Hältern, Köfi, Verwertung - Fangen, Kosche halten, weiterangeln 
Aber schöne Fische!


----------



## tob_wilson

Entschuldigung für die Verfehlungen kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Tobias85

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für die Verfehlungen kommt nicht mehr vor.



Alles gut, nur Verwertungsfotos und Fotos von toten Fischen, besonders mit Blut und noch schlimmer: tote Döbel mit Blut sind hier halt nicht so gern gesehen aus Rücksicht auf die Liebhaber der diversen Spezies. Daher in Zukunft einfach dran denken und lieber fröhliche, lebendige Fische zeigen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, nun ist der Hund bespaßt, ich habe etwas gechillt, es gab was zu futtern und die Neuerwerbungen sind ebenfalls einsortiert.
In einen Kaufrausch bin ich übrigens trotz vieler verlockender Angebote auf der Stippermesse nicht geraten, Rutenmäßig bin ich sehr gut aufgestellt, Rollen brauche ich auch nicht mehr und mein Vorrat an Maxima-Schnüren wird auch noch über das Jahr reichen.
Das Highlight der Messe war zweifellos das Ükel-Treffen. Es waren ja einige Kollegen vor Ort, von denen ich nur einen Teil vom letztjährigen Treffen in Gieselwerder kannte. Es war wirklich klasse, sich auch mal persönlich auszutauschen, einige hatten Preziosen aus ihrem Tacklebstand dabei, die begrabbelt werden durften. Und wir haben auch über das Ükel-Treffen 2020 gesprochen, das am zweiten Augustwochenende diesen Jahres wieder in Gieselwerder stattfinden soll. natürlich gibt es einige, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer keine Zeit haben, aber wir werden mit Sicherheit keinen Termin finden, der allen gleichermaßen zusagt.
Jau, und dann war da noch die Messe selbst, die mal wieder Reizüberflutung in Reinkultur war. Glücklicherweise hatte ich mir im Vorfeld genau überlegt, was ich benötige. Bei mir gab es einige Feederspitzen als Ersatzbeshaffung, einschließlich einer Box für Feederspitzen. So habe ich ein komplettes Gedeck Tips für meine 12 Jahre alte Zammataro Matchfeeder in 3,23 m gekauft. Das vergleichsweise kurze Feederstöckchen (wobei die Grenzen zur Picker fließend sind) habe ich an der wümme immer sehr gerne gefischt. Bis sich halt alle Spitzen verabschiedet hatten. Ansonsten habe ich mich mit Nubsis, Fakbaits, einigen kleinen Boilies und Pellet, Aromen und etwas Grundfutter eingedeckt. Ach so, und einen einen Rucksack von Korum habe ich mir erlaubt. In den Rucksack lässt sich ein Korumstuhl einhängen, was mir den Anmarsch zu weitab von Parkplätzen liegenden Angelplätzen etwas erleichtern soll. Ich marschiere schließlich langsam aber sicher auf die 60 zu und da will man sich einfach nicht mehr alles, was mit muss, unter die Arme klemmen. Mal sehen wie er sich machen wird, der neue Rucksack.
Edit: Allen Fängern des Tages natürlich noch ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ihr Ükel in aller Herren Länder!
@jason 1 hat mich gut in mein Heimatdorf gebracht und ist, nach der obligaten Abschlusskippe, auf dem Weg ins Zwergenland.
Es war eine äußerst spaßige Fahrerei mit Jason 1 und @Hecht100+, letzterer führte uns gar auf dem Rückweg in sein Angelzimmer und hat uns seine Schätzchen gezeigt - vielen Dank dafür!
Ansonsten war es wundervoll, den Schwarm (den @Tricast mit Bratwurst am Stammtisch angefüttert hatte) wiederzusehen bzw unbekannte Gesichter kennenzulernen.

Ich muss es ganz klar sagen: Heinz, was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt ist der Hammer und es war ein Genuss, durch die Halle zu flanieren (auch wenn ich mir beim Top Secret Stand nicht sicher war ob es Kotze oder Buttersäure ist); was einmal mehr auffiel, war der allgemeine Ükelige Gabentausch - Posen, Kunstwerke, Sklaven und Geschmeide tauschten den Besitzer und es war allenthalben ein fröhliches Geschnatter und Geükel dass es eine Wonne war - bis plötzlich nur noch drei Stunden Öffnungszeit übrig waren.
Ich habe mir - endlich - eine 7m Bolo gegönnt (Sensas Startup), von der ich nach dem Probewedeln behaupten kann, um Längen besser als meine grässliche Cormoran Bolo zu sein (was nicht schwer ist, ehrlich gesagt), trotz des günstigen Preises einer halben Pröfpröfbolo.
Meine Freunde - war mir eine Ehre!




El Potto muss jetzt ein Bierchen trinken


----------



## Jason

Bin gut angekommen. Melde mich nochmal.


Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Ich sehe schon alle haben Spaß gehabt auf der Messe und keiner ist Pleite nach Hause gekommen.
Also gibt es auch keine Scheidungen.


----------



## Mescalero

@Kochtopf 
Glückwunsch, die Bolo sieht supersexy aus. *gibt es eigentlich einen Sabbersmiley?


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Ganz kurz.. tatsächlich nur einen ganz kurzen Moment dachte ich darüber nach, hier doch noch mal was beizutragen. Ob der tatsächlich immer (und ich betone IMMER) fachbezogenen Kommentare, sehe ich selbstverständlich ein, dass ich hier und jetzt völlig fehl am Platze bin. 
Lach, nein. Das klingt böse. Und das bin ich nicht. 
Ich gebe zu, dass mich der ein oder andere Kommi nicht kalt gelassen hat. 
In keiner Weise maße ich mir an, eine erfahrene Anglerin zu sein. Daraus hab ich auch nie einenHehl gemacht. Oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Ganz kurz.. tatsächlich nur einen ganz kurzen Moment dachte ich darüber nach, hier doch noch mal was beizutragen. Ob der tatsächlich immer (und ich betone IMMER) fachbezogenen Kommentare, sehe ich selbstverständlich ein, dass ich hier und jetzt völlig fehl am Platze bin.
> Lach, nein. Das klingt böse. Und das bin ich nicht.
> Ich gebe zu, dass mich der ein oder andere Kommi nicht kalt gelassen hat.
> In keiner Weise maße ich mir an, eine erfahrene Anglerin zu sein. Daraus hab ich auch nie einenHehl gemacht. Oder?


Es geht nicht darum ob du eine erfahrene Anglerin bist oder nicht, es geht darum, dass du Sachen schreibst die hier niemanden interessieren und zumindest ich finde das was du schreibst ziemlich nervig und inhaltslos. Du kannst nicht angeln? Dann pack deinen Partner und geh angeln statt in gefühlt 90% aller Postings darauf einzugehen, dann hättest du vielleicht auch was zu berichten, was über dein Gästezimmer und deine Haarfarbe hinausgeht. Deutlich genug? 
Ich setz dich jetzt auf ignore, weil deine Beiträge weder humoristisch noch inhaltlich irgendeine Relevanz für mich haben, ich wünsche ein schönes Restleben


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob du eine erfahrene Anglerin bist oder nicht, es geht darum, dass du Sachen schreibst die hier niemanden interessieren und zumindest ich finde das was du schreibst ziemlich nervig und inhaltslos. Du kannst nicht angeln? Dann pack deinen Partner und geh angeln statt in gefühlt 90% aller Postings darauf einzugehen, dann hättest du vielleicht auch was zu berichten, was über dein Gästezimmer und deine Haarfarbe hinausgeht. Deutlich genug?
> Ich setz dich jetzt auf ignore, weil deine Beiträge weder humoristisch noch inhaltlich irgendeine Relevanz für mich haben, ich wünsche ein schönes Restleben


Das ist echt böse. Krasser Scheiß. Mir fehlen da echt die Worte.


----------



## Jason

Hallo liebe Ükelaner. Vorab, es war ein sehr schöner Tag, der für mich echt mies endete. Auf den Rückweg rief mich mein Sohn an und erzählte mir, dass meine liebe Schwiegermama gestürzt ist blablabla, Oberarm gebrochen blablabla lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nachdem ich zu Hause war, gleich ins KH gefahren und jetzt bin ich nach 23:00Uhr endlich, aber kaputt zu Hause. 
Die Fahrt verlief sehr gut. @Kochtopf eingesammelt, nach Osnabrück gedüst, @Hecht100+ abgeholt und ab nach Bremen. Wir hatten auf der Fahrt angenehme Gespräche, so das es nicht langweilig wurde. 
@Tricast und Susanne. Ich ziehe meinen Hut, und verneige mich vor euch. Das was ihr in Bremen auf die Beine gestellt habt ist die wahre Pracht. So, wie ich erfahren habe, wie ihr vor 19 Jahren angefangen habt und was nun daraus geworden ist, ist der Hammer. 
Besonders freue ich mich viele Ükelmitglieder, die ich noch nicht kannte persönlich kennen zu lernen und all diejenigen, die ich schon kannte mal wieder zu sehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Ach ja, dickes Petri heil an allen Fängern des WE. Es waren ja einige draußen. Sehr schön.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung für Deine Schwiegermutter, @jason 1 ! 



War echt schön, so viele Ükels in natura erleben und begrüßen zu können. Gastgeberin Susanne ist dabei natürlich einbezogen!
Und kuttenkarl, der hier im Thread gerne etwas mehr von seinen Kenntnisssen teilen könnte. 


Petri heil den Fängers des Tages, insbesondere in Richtung @rhinefisher  - schöner Moppel von Aland!

Sorry, bin etwas lull und lall von der Fahrt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Gute Besserung für Deine Schwiegermutter, @jason 1 !


Danke schön. Morgen gibt es eine OP und alles wird gut. 
Schön, das du heil gelandet bist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

@Lemmy 2016: Ich bin ja eher der sachlich-diplomatische Typ, vielleicht kannst du mit meiner Erklärung ja mehr anfangen. Also, so leid es mir auch tut: Das hier ist der Ükel und nicht der Labertrööt. Wer ausschließlich über Gott und dir Welt reden möchte, der ist im zweitgenannten Thread besser aufgehoben, aber sicher nicht in Ükel. Trotz regelmäßiger Abschweife haben hier alle eins gemeinsam: Die Liebe zu den Friedfischen und daraus resultiert eben auch der entsprechende Themenkomplex, der weiterhin Hauptinhalt dieses Threads ist.

Wer sich also überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema Friedfischen beschäftigen möchte (und das kann man auch unabhängig von persönlichen anglerischen Fähigkeiten), der ist hier eben einfach am falschen Ort.

Dass permanente, themenfremde Zwischenrufe von vollkommen Unbeteiligten an einem Stammtisch (auch im realen Leben) im Allgemeinen als störend empfunden werden, das sollte doch jeder erwachsene Mensch nachvollziehen können, oder?

Also warum muss man dann solche Zwischenrufe bringen, die thematisch für uns Ükel-Teilnehmer absolut irrelevant sind, weil nicht unser Interessengebiet? Es gibt doch genug andere Threads, wo nach Herzenslust geplaudert werden kann und wo es dann niemanden stört.

Vielleicht kannst du jetzt nachvollziehen, warum deine Beiträge hier im Thema von einigen als störend empfunden wurden. Wenn du dich in Zukunft näher mit dem Friedfischen beschäftigen möchtest, dann findest du hier eine Anlaufstelle mit viel Expertise und Herzlichkeit, falls nicht, dann lass uns doch  bitte einfach unsere Themen hier diskutieren, während du deine Themen in anderen Threads beredest, Deal!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich weiß ja nicht ob wer aktuell eine Rute zum Trotten sucht, aber die Korum Glide (wieso gab es die heute nicht?  ) 12'-14' ist seeeeeeehr interessant 

@Tobias85 willst du damit was andeuten?!


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 das hast du sehr plausibel erklärt, um was es hier geht. @Lemmy 2016 denk doch mal darüber nach.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 willst du damit was andeuten?!


Was er damit andeuten will ist doch klar. Sie soll hie nicht so ein Stuss schreiben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Ne, andeuten wollte ich nichts.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob wer aktuell eine Rute zum Trotten sucht, aber die Korum Glide (wieso gab es die heute nicht?  ) 12'-14' ist seeeeeeehr interessant



Warum tust du mir das an?  ich hatte mich eigentlich schon festgelegt, eine Daiwa Power Float zu kaufen, wenn die neue Match nicht passend fürs Trotting ist, was ja Minis Einschätzung war. Und jetzt muss ich meine ganzen Gedankengänge nochmal über den Haufen werfen und neu bewerten, uff


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ne, andeuten wollte ich nichts.


Ich meinte 





> Ich bin ja eher der sachlich-diplomatische Typ


 


> Warum tust du mir das an?  ich hatte mich eigentlich schon festgelegt, eine Daiwa Power Float zu kaufen, wenn die neue Match nicht passend fürs Trotting ist, was ja Minis Einschätzung war. Und jetzt muss ich meine ganzen Gedankengänge nochmal über den Haufen werfen und neu bewerten, uff


Das tut mir ehrlich leid! Mir kam die Rute vom zugucken auch etwas weicher vor, aber probier doch erstmal mit ihr, vielleicht kommst du ja gut klar - es ist selten aber nicht ausgeschlossen dass Minis Urteiö nicht deinen Geschmack trifft und es dir mit ihr spass macht


----------



## Tobias85

Selbst dann...die Power Float oder Sensor Float sollte sowieso angeschafft werden, nach oben hin anschließend an die Grenzen der Match, jetzt hab ich wieder ne neue Option.

Aber ich habe auch schon eine Lösung für das Problem: Du besorgst dir die Korum Glide, testest sie ausgiebig und kannst mir dann ausführlich Eignung und Eigenschaften im Vergleich zu den Daiwas erläutern, Deal?


----------



## Tobias85

Achja, @Jason: Deiner Schwiegermutter natürlich alles Gute! Und auch du erhol dich gut von diesem ungeplant langen Tag.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Selbst dann...die Power Float oder Sensor Float sollte sowieso angeschafft werden, nach oben hin anschließend an die Grenzen der Match, jetzt hab ich wieder ne neue Option.
> 
> Aber ich habe auch schon eine Lösung für das Problem: Du besorgst dir die Korum Glide, testest sie ausgiebig und kannst mir dann ausführlich Eignung und Eigenschaften im Vergleich zu den Daiwas erläutern, Deal?


Dann müsste ich mir auch die Daiwas kaufen und Zeit finden alle zu testen. Aaaaaaber: Korum ist eine englische Marke. 'Nuff said 
Aber ich werde sie mir wohl holen müssen. Anfang Mai habe ich Geburtstag, da sollte das drinne sein


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber ich werde sie mir wohl holen müssen.



Aber jetzt hoffentlich nicht wegen mir


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt hoffentlich nicht wegen mir


Doch Tobi, nur deinetwegen. Du kriegst meine Maden und ich kaufe (wenn auch widerwillig) englische Ruten um dir beim sparen zu helfen damit du dein Studium locker finanzieren kannst.

Wenn du dann CEO von ACME Industries oder Conglom-o bist hoffe ich dass du an mich denkst und mir nen hochbezahlten Frühstücksdirektorposten zukommen lässt
 :]


----------



## Andal

Bin auch wieder wohlbehalten daheim. Bloss 1 Stunde Verspätung auf der Hinfahrt und 2 Stunden zurück. Umweg über Koblenz, Taxigutschein von der Bahn... nur wer reist, kann was erleben. 

Jetzt gibt's erst mal eine schöne Tasse Tee und eine gute Mütze Schlaf. 

Bei den Einkäufen blieb auch alles im Rahmen... Korum 12 ft. 2.00 lbs. Barbel, eine Korum Baitrunner, nen Kescherkoppf zum zusammenschlampen - as usuall und etwas Kleinzeug. Insgesamt sogar weniger, als ich befürchte habe.

Und am schönsten war das Ükel-Palaver!!!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und am schönsten war das Ükel-Palvaer!!!



Nach etwa einer halben Stunde habe ich Deinen Dialekt rudimentärst  zu dechiffrieren gelernt.
Hallo Andal!

Spaß beiseite - es war schön, Dich in persona kennengelernt zu haben - viel Freude mit Deinen Tackle-Neuzugängen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Nach etwa einer halben Stunde habe ich Deinen Dialekt rudimentärst  zu dechiffrieren gelernt.
> Hallo Andal!
> 
> Spaß beiseite - es war schön, Dich in persona kennengelernt zu haben - viel Freude mit Deinen Tackle-Neuzugängen.


Nicht nur die Wümme ist stellenweise hunderte Meter breit. Auch am Rhein muss man erst wieder warten, bis man an die Angelplätze kommt. Und nördlich von Osnabrück meint man eh, man fährt in ein Reisanbaugebiet, so sind Äcker und Felder vollgelaufen.


----------



## Andal

Hab grad die Freilaufrolle Korum Shadow 3500 A, 200 m 25er, bespielt. Für unter 50,- € gibt's da wirklich nix zum mosern! Und zusammen mit der Rute für einen glatten Hunni - ich freu mir grad so richtig ein Loch in den Bauch und denke an die alsbaldige Entjungferung von der Kombo!


----------



## Mescalero

phirania schrieb:


>


Dieser Trailer hat mir eben den Nachtdienst versüßt. Was für eine Atmosphäre! Und draußen tobt eben ein hinterhältiger, frischer Wind - obwohl ich viel lieber im leichten Tweed am Teich sitzen würde. Das wird wohl noch ein paar Wochen dauern...
Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## Minimax

Moin Jungs,
Ich bin nun auch wieder Zuhause, und ich muss auch in den Chor begeisterter Ükel miteinstimmen. Man kann gar nicht ausreichend betonen, was Susanne und Heinz da auf die Beine stellen, Jahr für Jahr- und wie Jason auch sagte, das war meine Erste Stippermesse, aber nicht meine letzte- dem Pflichte ich bei. Also nochmal vielen Dank an Susanne und Heinz!
Und schön wars, die bekannten Ükles, Freunde und ABler wiederzusehen und natürlich neue Leute in Fleisch und Blut kennenzulernen. Das war ja eine babylonische Sprachverwirrung mit Real- und ABnamen, um ehrlich zu sein, bin immer noch etwas unsicher. Es war ein Wunderschöner Tag! Schön das auch ihr wieder gut angekommen seid, und gute Besserung an Jasons Missus-Mama!




Tobias85 schrieb:


> ich hatte mich eigentlich schon festgelegt, eine Daiwa Power Float zu kaufen, wenn die neue Match nicht passend fürs Trotting ist, was ja Minis Einschätzung war. Und jetzt muss ich meine ganzen Gedankengänge nochmal über den Haufen werfen und neu bewerten, uff


Tobsen, tobsen, bitte, es war nur ein flüchtiger Eindruck auf Basis des bekanntlich Superaussagekräftigen Trockenwedelns! Ich bin nicht in der Qualifikationsliga um ein gültiges Urteil über deine wunderschöne und filigrane Shimano: Es kam mir so vor, als wäre sie einen Hauch zart und spitzenweich fürs Trotting mit seinen oft langen Anschlagdistanzen und robusten Montagen- es wäre fahrlässig es aber wegen meinem Geschnatter nicht wenigstens mal auszuprobieren. Also bitte, gib da nicht zu viel drauf, ist eine wunderbare Rute- ich seh sie bei der leichten Angelei brillieren.

Unabhängig davon ist die neue Korum Float auf dem Papier und optisch ne ganz heiße Nummer, fairer Preis und das Verlängerungsstück ein tolles Gimmick. Sehr, sehr interessant!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Ein besonderes Messehighlight habe ich unterschlagen- ein (iirc niederländischer) baute kleine Posen für die Kleinsten der Messebesucher - Ükelvater Abraham Heinz hatte es allerdings geschafft, ein Sträusschen für interessierte zu beschaffen. Ich finde es erstmal von dem Posenbauer völlignsuper, und dann sind die Posen auch noch schön. Wenn das Töpfchen etwas älter ist freut sie sich sicher total darüber, bis dahin schmückt sie meinen Arbeitsplatz im Büro un erinnert mich, dass es Wichtigeres als Arbeit gibt.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax Danke nochmal an deine Missus für das tolle Blatt, gerahmt wirkt
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 es noch mal so gut. Und alle besten Wünsche für und ueber @jason 1.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax Danke nochmal an deine Missus für das tolle Blatt, gerahmt wirkt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es noch mal so gut. Und alle besten Wünsche für und ueber @jason 1.


Hecht, du hast ne Meise  scnr


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hecht, du hast ne Meise  scnr


Aber sie hängt ÜBER dem Wasser, so wie´s sich gehört


----------



## Minimax

@Hecht100+ Oh, da wird sich Mrs. Minimax aber sehr freuen!  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

So, es kam wie es kommen musste, und nachdem ich gestern @geomas Exemplar in corpore bestaunen konnte, ist nun eine süsse kleine 8ft Specialist Darent Valley auf dem Weg zu mir. Luvly!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, ja der @geomas hat ins schon ganz schön angefixt mit seiner gestrigen Tackle-Schau. Bei mir ist der xxl-stabile Keschergriff von Gardner, der jetzt im Status von „Wunsch„ in „Zulauf“gewechselt ist. Danke noch einmal für mit bringen, geo. Wenn mal was in der Hand hatte, kann man sich doch einen besseren Eindruck davon machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ja, ja der @geomas hat ins schon ganz schön angefixt mit seiner gestrigen Tackle-Schau. Bei mir ist der xxl-stabile Keschergriff von Gardner, der jetzt im Status von „Wunsch„ in „Zulauf“gewechselt ist. Danke noch einmal für mit bringen, geo. Wenn mal was in der Hand hatte, kann man sich doch einen besseren Eindruck davon machen.


Ich stimme meinem Vorredner zu - der Kescherstab hat mehr Sexappeal (falls das möglich ist) als @Minimax im Tweedanzug, hat mit sehr sehr sehr gut gefallen, danke für die Schlepperei geomir!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> So, es kam wie es kommen musste, und nachdem ich gestern @geomas Exemplar in corpore bestaunen konnte, ist nun eine süsse kleine 8ft Specialist Darent Valley auf dem Weg zu mir. Luvly!


Das bringt mich auf eine Idee - @Tricast vielleicht wäre tacklebox.co.uk mit ihren Darent Valley Ruten ein passender Aussteller für die nächste Messe?


----------



## Tobias85

Gute Arbeit hat er geleistet, unser Georg. Ich plane für demnächst ziemlich sicher die Anschaffung die Anschaffung der ebenfalls von ihm mitgebrachten Shakespeare-Rolle, schließlich habe ich mein Budget gestern noch nicht ausgereizt


----------



## Riesenangler

Budget nicht ausgereizt? Ich schon. 180 Euro für einen Rutenkoffer und 20Euro für acht Posen. Das wars. Wenn ich es hinbekomme nächstes Jahr wieder. Sind ja nur noch 364 Tage.


----------



## phirania

Lang,aber sehenswert....


----------



## Mescalero

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax Danke nochmal an deine Missus für das tolle Blatt, gerahmt wirkt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es noch mal so gut. Und alle besten Wünsche für und ueber @jason 1.


Das gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! 
Minimalismus passt irgendwie immer, im Alltag wie in der Kunst.


----------



## geomas

Haha, es war mir ein Vergnügen. 
Tacklebox/Darent Valley und Free Spirit gehören (glaub ich) zusammen. Letztere Rutenschmiede hat ja auch sehr interessanten Stoff für den passionierten Friedfischer im Programm.

Ich bin leider erst mal platt, hab mich ziemlich erkältet (war aber schon vorher etwas angeschlagen).


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit hat er geleistet, unser Georg. Ich plane für demnächst ziemlich sicher die Anschaffung die Anschaffung der ebenfalls von ihm mitgebrachten Shakespeare-Rolle, schließlich habe ich mein Budget gestern noch nicht ausgereizt




Haha, und Du sparst ja ab sofort bei den Ausgaben für Würmer. Die sind hoffentlich gut angekommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> Minimalismus


Missusminimaximalismus


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, und Du sparst ja ab sofort bei den Ausgaben für Würmer. Die sind hoffentlich gut angekommen.



Die Würmer sind alle heil angekommen, obwohl ich im Zug erst bemerkt habe, dass ich das Sack Würmer ganz unten unter 6kg Futter in der Tüte begraben hatte.    sind aber alle fit und vital.

Eigentlich hätt ich deine Shakespeare ja direkt mal an die Match montieren können, aber da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen gestern. Ich hab aber grade mal ein paar Rollen durchprobiert und die Shakespeare dürfte von Gewicht super harmonieren, auch mit dem leicht futuristisch anmutenden Rollenhalter dürfte sie ganz gut passen.

Und die Match darf morgen vielleicht schon an den See, ich bin so aufgeregt


----------



## Tobias85

So, Rolle ist unterwegs


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin leider erst mal platt, hab mich ziemlich erkältet (war aber schon vorher etwas angeschlagen


Dann danke ich dir sehr, dass du auf die Umarmung verzichtet hast. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Es sind einfach gut 300 cm und jede Menge Schwemmholz zu viel. Ich will aber das neue Zeug ausprobieren...


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann danke ich dir sehr, dass du auf die Umarmung verzichtet hast.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Also unsere Schultern haben sich schon etwas berührt, oder?

Ich kam mir etwas doof vor, weil ich ja bereits mit Schnupfen angereist bin.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85  - hoffentlich gefällt Dir die Superteam an der neuen Matche. 
Und da stehe ich jetzt aufm Schlauch: hattest Du da ein riesiges Cordura-Transport-Rohr mit Shimano-Aufschrift neben Dir, als Du los bist? 
Die entsprechende Nachfrage hab ich irgendwie verpaßt.
Vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal vermelden, was für einen Schatz Du mit nach Hause genommen hast.


----------



## Minimax

Uuuuhhhh... Freundliche Nachbarn aus dem Hinterhaus (Also immer nett grüssen, aber bloss kein Smalltalk, versteht mich nicht falsch, wunderbare Menschen, Salz der Erde etc. etc.) haben am Wocheende ein nicht so geheimnisvolles kleines Päckchen für mich angenommen. Dann gibts jetzt gleich mal ein gemütliches Feierabend unboxing. Ich sitzt schon im comfy Chair und habe das Cuttermesser gezückt. Aber schön langsam und eins nach dem Anderen....


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Ja,ja, der Tobi hat wieder erbarmungslos zugeschlagen und eine sündhaft teure Shimano Matchrute nach Hause entführt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

^  ha, ich habe sogar schon ne Ahnung, was in dem geheimnisvollen Päckchen drin sein könnte.
Ich habe gestern spät abends die Glasgerte aus ihrem wunderbaren Futteral geholt und finde die „Jet” wunderschön. Vielen herzlichen Dank, Minimax, ich werde sie sorgsamst hüten. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal nach einer passenden Rolle und Schnur für erste Versuche fragen, aber nicht hier am Stammtisch.

@Andal  - hattest Du eigentlich auch die Korum Trilogy probegewedelt? Die war auf der Messe ja preisgesenkt (80€ oder so???) und die hattest Du früher mal für interessant befunden.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Ja,ja, der Tobi hat wieder erbarmungslos zugeschlagen und eine sündhaft teure Shimano Matchrute nach Hause entführt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Dank Deiner Formulierung, lieber Heinz, habe ich einen gewissen Verdacht, will den aber nicht laut äußern. Ist ja gut möglich, daß ich mich total irre.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Andal  - hattest Du eigentlich auch die Korum Trilogy probegewedelt? Die war auf der Messe ja preisgesenkt (80€ oder so???) und die hattest Du früher mal für interessant befunden.


Ja habe ich. Eine sehr geiles Gerät. Aber mit der hätte ich dann wirklich Eulen nach Athen verfrachtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Ja,ja, der Tobi hat wieder erbarmungslos zugeschlagen und eine sündhaft teure Shimano Matchrute nach Hause entführt.




Ultegra?


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Dank Deiner Formulierung, lieber Heinz, habe ich einen gewissen Verdacht, will den aber nicht laut äußern. Ist ja gut möglich, daß ich mich total irre.


Tobias wird die Rute bestimmt in den nächstenTagen ans Wasser führen (die wird aber Augen machen) und hat ja auch schon angekündigt darüber berichten zu wollen. Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ultegra?


"Super", wie Du darauf kommst? Ein langes Paket geht morgen auch auf reisen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Und da stehe ich jetzt aufm Schlauch: hattest Du da ein riesiges Cordura-Transport-Rohr mit Shimano-Aufschrift neben Dir, als Du los bist?



In der Tat hatte ich das  Ein geschätzter Ükel hat es mir samt Inhalt zu einem Freundschaftspreis überlassen. Du darfst dich gern erst einmal in Spekulationen versuchen, wenn du magst, aber jetzt ist ja schon fast alles raus.  Vermutlich morgen führe ich die Rute dann offiziell hier im Kreis der Ükel ein, nachdem ich sie gefischt habe.

Die Idee der Zusammenführung mit deiner Rolle kam mir leider erst zuhause, verpasst hast du also nichts.


----------



## geomas

^ na da freut sich der ganze Stammtisch zusammen mit Dir. 
Von ebendiesem geschätzen Ükel stammt übrigens auch meine Lieblingspicker.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich sehe, ihr hattet viel Spaß in Bremen und interessante Einkäufe scheinen ja auch getätigt worden zu sein.  
Ich müsste dann aber aus reiner Solidarität wenigstens auch noch ein bisschen Kleinkram ordern. Mal schauen wann das Paket hier eintrudelt.
Der Tackleaffe hat aber durch eure Berichte schon wieder etwas Futter bekommen. 
Dabei muss ich mich doch zusammenreißen, schließlich wird es nach dem Fliegenfischen - Kurs nächstes Wochenende bestimmt teuer


----------



## Tobias85

Jener Ükel scheint schon die halbe Mannschaft hier mit Ruten versorgt zu haben. Aber er hat halt auch wirklich begehrenswerte Stöckchen in seinem Besitz.


----------



## Jason

Nur mal so nebenbei. Ich habe mich an Zitat 
"Mir kommt keine Rute mehr ins Haus" gehalten. Habe mich wirklich zusammen gerissen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei. Ich habe mich an Zitat
> "Mir kommt keine Rute mehr ins Haus" gehalten. Habe mich wirklich zusammen gerissen.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Wir sollten sammeln und ein Emaille-Schild mit eben diesem Satz für Deine Haustür anfertigen lassen, Jason.


----------



## Tikey0815

QUOTE="jason 1, post: 5018097, member: 208408"]
Nur mal so nebenbei. Ich habe mich an Zitat
"Mir kommt keine Rute mehr ins Haus" gehalten. Habe mich wirklich zusammen gerissen.

Gruß Jason
[/QUOTE]
Genau, so ging's mir auch, obwohl @Tricast mich ja mit ner Feederrute verführen wollte, und ich Depp hab nichtmal gefragt um welche es ging


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> In der Tat hatte ich das  Ein geschätzter Ükel hat es mir samt Inhalt zu einem Freundschaftspreis überlassen. Du darfst dich gern erst einmal in Spekulationen versuchen, wenn du magst, aber jetzt ist ja schon fast alles raus.  Vermutlich morgen führe ich die Rute dann offiziell hier im Kreis der Ükel ein, nachdem ich sie gefischt habe.
> 
> Die Idee der Zusammenführung mit deiner Rolle kam mir leider erst zuhause, verpasst hast du also nichts.



Falls auf deiner neuen Rute "Super Ultegra" steht, hast Du dir eine der besten mir bekannten Matchruten gekauft...


----------



## Kochtopf

Genau, so ging's mir auch, obwohl @Tricast mich ja mit ner Feederrute verführen wollte, und ich Depp hab nichtmal gefragt um welche es ging 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Riesenangler

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wo und wie die Gummibärchen und Zuckerstangen im Futter verarbeitet werden, die am Eingang angeboten wurden.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Wir sollten sammeln und ein Emaille-Schild mit eben diesem Satz für Deine Haustür anfertigen lassen, Jason.


Bitte nicht. Edele Shakespeare Ruten haben immer noch Zutritt. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Riesenangler

Schöne Feederrollen waren im Angebot. Nicht im Sonderangebot. Habe mir eine Bestellt bei meinem Händler zu Hause, zu einen echt guten Preis.


----------



## rutilus69

Gummibärchen kommen an den Haken oder in den Angler


----------



## geomas

Haha, falls am 1. April das Wetter richtig schön sein sollte und ich Zeit habe - dann werde ich mit Gummibärchen (oder ähnlichem Süßkram) angeln.
Auf ein Stück Lakritzschnecke hab ich ja bereits gefangen. Sowas sollte man aber nur 1x im Jahr machen, wir sind ja schließlich ernsthafte Sportsleute.


----------



## geomas

Von der Optik her bestechend fand ich die blauen Feeder-Rutenauflagen von Rive. Sehr interessante Firma. Hätte da vermutlich viel Geld gelassen, wenn ich genauer hingesehen hätte.

Die Ükel-Crew hat sich dann aber lieber großzügig mit den Top Notch Rod Rests von Middy eingedeckt.


----------



## Andal

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wo und wie die Gummibärchen und Zuckerstangen im Futter verarbeitet werden, die am Eingang angeboten wurden.





rutilus69 schrieb:


> Gummibärchen kommen an den Haken oder in den Angler


Rischtisch!

Immer schön in die diversen Additive tunken und nach 2-3 Gummimahlzeiten bringst du keine Fremdaromen mehr an deine Köder.


----------



## Jason

Die Stippermesse in Bremen ist vorbei und hat bei mir einen großen Eindruck hinterlassen. Da ich das erste mal auf einer Angelmesse bzw 
Friedfischmesse war, war es mit gar nicht so bewusst, was die Friedfischangelei für ein Hype ist. War wirklich sehr interessant und ich habe vor mich Spezieller mit der Sache zu befassen. Viele von euch sind mir da um Längen voraus. 
Bedanken möchte ich mich noch bei @Minimax der mir ein wunderschönes Döbelporträt, dass seine Teuerste auf ein Blatt Papier gezaubert hat. Richte ihr bitte einen schönen Dank und Grüße aus. Für dieses Exemplar werde ich auch noch einen Platz finden.





Dann noch ein großes Dankeschön an @Wuemmehunter und @Andal für die selbstgebauten Pose, die sie mir überlassen haben. Selbstgebaute ist mein Ding. Aber das wisst ihr ja. Andal, ich bin dir was schuldig. Ich hoffe, du hast beim nächsten Treffen viel Durst. 




Und noch ein großen Dank an den Organisator @Tricast , der es tatsächlich möglich gemacht hat auch mir eine Kinderpose zu beschaffen. 
Das hübsche Teil hat erstmal einen Platz auf der Fensterbank bekommen und grinst mich nun an. Ich habe mich länger mit den netten Posenbauer unterhalten und ihm erzählt, dass ich auch welche baue. Habe ihm auch ein paar Federkiele von mir gezeigt und sie haben ihm gefallen. Es sagte, dass er gerne tauschen würde. Habe ich natürlich sofort gemacht.  




@Hecht100+ Vielen Dank dass du uns einen Einblick in deine Rollen und Rutensammlung gewährt hast. Da sind wir beide auf eine Wellenlänge. Mein Herz hat höher geschlagen, nachdem ich dein Bastelzimmer betreten hatte. Du hast ne Menge Ahnung und ich denke mal, wir beide werden noch öfter miteinander zu tun haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Kurzer Zwischenruf: bei den selbst gefertigten Posen sehe ich ich oft mehr oder weniger aufwendige Wicklungen. Was hat es damit auf sich oder ist das nur ein optisches Ding ohne praktische Relevanz?


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenruf: bei den selbst gefertigten Posen sehe ich ich oft mehr oder weniger aufwendige Wicklungen. Was hat es damit auf sich oder ist das nur ein optisches Ding ohne praktische Relevanz?


Das zieht die Fische an. Nein, dass ist eine Zierwicklung zum aufhübschen und minimaler Gewichtsaufbau.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ja auch von mir, nach dem persönlichen Dank an @Minimax, ein herzliches Danke für den schönen Linolschnitt der Schnecke aus der Hand der Missus. 

Das Tier versinnbildlicht so wunderbar meinen aktuellen Lebensstil. Bloss ned hetzen und trotzdem immer da sein.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenruf: bei den selbst gefertigten Posen sehe ich ich oft mehr oder weniger aufwendige Wicklungen. Was hat es damit auf sich oder ist das nur ein optisches Ding ohne praktische Relevanz?


Nur krasser Scheiss... für guggstdu.  Das Auge fischt einfach mit. 

Vielleicht sollte ich mal anfangen, Grundbleie zu verhübschen!


----------



## Mescalero

@jason 1 
Das mit der Fischanziehungskraft wusste ich schon. 
Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenruf: bei den selbst gefertigten Posen sehe ich ich oft mehr oder weniger aufwendige Wicklungen. Was hat es damit auf sich oder ist das nur ein optisches Ding ohne praktische Relevanz?



Ich darf, aber bessere Posenbauer werden mich ergänzen. Die Wicklungen haben drei Aspekte. Zum einen kann man so präzise und ohne Beeinträchtigungen durch das lackieren zu fürchten, Farben und vor allem sehr feine Trennstriche -sagen wir mal zwischen den Wiessen und RotenPartien einer Antenne- anbringen, viel feiner und sicherer als es die tatterhand und der Pinsel können. Meister des Posenbauens können den Ganzenkörper umwickeln, so das es wie ein Farbauftrag wirkt.
Die Zwite Funktion ist, dass die Wicklungen zusammen mit mehreren (!) Lackschichten als ein halbflexibles Stützgerüst empfindlichen Posenpartien, etwa der Spitze oder dem langen, Dünnen Kiel Stabilität verleihen. Ein angemalter Schilfhalm ist nichts, einer mit lackierter Wicklung hält sehr viel aus.
Zum Dritten -und wichtigsten, meiner Meinung nach- Ist die sorgfältige Wicklung das Markenzeiche der mit lieb handgebauten Pose, mit der Wicklung wird aus nem stinkigen Stück Gefieder ein Kleinod der Kunstfertigkeit und Tradition.
TLDR: Optisch präzise Partientrennung; Erhöhte Stabilität bei Naturmaterialien;kultureller Marker.


----------



## Andal

Mit einem Wort. Schön!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich darf, aber bessere Posenbauer werden mich ergänzen. Die Wicklungen haben drei Aspekte. Zum einen kann man so präzise und ohne Beeinträchtigungen durch das lackieren zu fürchten, Farben und vor allem sehr feine Trennstriche -sagen wir mal zwischen den Wiessen und RotenPartien einer Antenne- anbringen, viel feiner und sicherer als es die tatterhand und der Pinsel können. Meister des Posenbauens können den Ganzenkörper umwickeln, so das es wie ein Farbauftrag wirkt.
> Die Zwite Funktion ist, dass die Wicklungen zusammen mit mehreren (!) Lackschichten als ein halbflexibles Stützgerüst empfindlichen Posenpartien, etwa der Spitze oder dem langen, Dünnen Kiel Stabilität verleihen. Ein angemalter Schilfhalm ist nichts, einer mit lackierter Wicklung hält sehr viel aus.
> Zum Dritten -und wichtigsten, meiner Meinung nach- Ist die sorgfältige Wicklung das Markenzeiche der mit lieb handgebauten Pose, mit der Wicklung wird aus nem stinkigen Stück Gefieder ein Kleinod der Kunstfertigkeit und Tradition.
> TLDR: Optisch präzise Partientrennung; Erhöhte Stabilität bei Naturmaterialien;kultureller Marker.


Deinen Aspekten gebe ich voll und ganz Recht, werter Kollege. Sehr gut erklärt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

ähhh, „kultureller Marker”???

Ist ein monatelang am Handgelenk getragenes Einlaßbändchen von der Stippermesse auch so ein „kultureller Marker”?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ähhh, „kultureller Marker”???
> 
> Ist ein monatelang am Handgelenk getragenes Einlaßbändchen von der Stippermesse auch so ein „kultureller Marker”?



Pardon, Déformation professionnelle, ich hätte auch schreiben können identitätsstiftendes Merkmal- das ist erstmal rein deskriptiv. Vergiss nicht, ich bin gewohnt das Blingbling von Leuten die vor ein paar tausend Jahren ins Gras gebisssen haben zu beschreiben. Klar ist ein Bändchen von der Stippermesse da in der gleichen Kategorie.
Ich lach immer über die armen Tröpfe, die in 4000 Jahren unsere Beigabenlosen Gräber analysieren müssen, oder Schlimmer noch, FUndkarten und Kataloge von Kronkorken, Zigarettenkippen und Kulis erstellen müssen.


----------



## geomas

^  danke!

Armer Tropf in 4000 Jahren nach dem Fund meiner Überreste: „Hey Siri, was ist eine Stippermesse?”.


----------



## rutilus69

Danke @Minimax ,ich hätte es nicht schöner beschreiben können   
Einen praktischen Aspekt neben den schon hier erwähnten haben die Wicklungen aber noch. Ich befestige damit die Öse sicher an der Pose. 
Das mit den sauberen Trennlinien ist für mich Pinsel - Legastheniker gleich danach der wichtigste Aspekt.


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen zusammen.. 

Gestern war ich wieder am Weiher hinterm Haus. Nach kurzer Zeit zuckte es wieder an der Pose mit dem Toast. Da ich ja inzwischen weiß das sehr vorsichtig gebissen wird, wurde der Anschlag deutlich früher gemacht. 
Fisch hängt, kurz, Haken aufgebogen.... Schnell ein neuen dran gemacht und an die selbe Stelle geworfen. Es dauert nur 2 Minuten und es zuppelt wieder. Anschlag, Fisch hängt! Kurzer Drill und er ist im Kescher. 
Endlich, endlich bin ich entschneidert! 
Zum Vorschein kam ein Karpfen. Dann noch einer und ein dritter.alle so um die 50cm.
Nach dem letzten Fisch wollte ich neues Brot aufziehen und was passiert? Das dritte Teil meiner Feeder klappt um. Wahrscheinlich hab ich da durch meine vielen hänger bereits klei e defekte fabriziert, welche nach und nach immer mehr wurden und gestern das war dann wohl der letzte Tropfen. 
Naja. Jetzt muss ich mir halt eine neue holen. Bin da für Vorschläge offen. 
Dann war es zu dunkel und ich packte meine Sachen. Endlich Fisch, ich bin glücklich


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen..
> 
> Gestern war ich wieder am Weiher hinterm Haus. Nach kurzer Zeit zuckte es wieder an der Pose mit dem Toast. Da ich ja inzwischen weiß das sehr vorsichtig gebissen wird, wurde der Anschlag deutlich früher gemacht.
> Fisch hängt, kurz, Haken aufgebogen.... Schnell ein neuen dran gemacht und an die selbe Stelle geworfen. Es dauert nur 2 Minuten und es zuppelt wieder. Anschlag, Fisch hängt! Kurzer Drill und er ist im Kescher.
> Endlich, endlich bin ich entschneidert!
> Zum Vorschein kam ein Karpfen. Dann noch einer und ein dritter.alle so um die 50cm.
> Nach dem letzten Fisch wollte ich neues Brot aufziehen und was passiert? Das dritte Teil meiner Feeder klappt um. Wahrscheinlich hab ich da durch meine vielen hänger bereits klei e defekte fabriziert, welche nach und nach immer mehr wurden und gestern das war dann wohl der letzte Tropfen.
> Naja. Jetzt muss ich mir halt eine neue holen. Bin da für Vorschläge offen.
> Dann war es zu dunkel und ich packte meine Sachen. Endlich Fisch, ich bin glücklich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339603
> Anhang anzeigen 339604


 Petri ! Activeanglers catch more than the lazy brigade


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Armer Tropf in 4000 Jahren nach dem Fund meiner Überreste: „Hey Siri, was ist eine Stippermesse?”.




Und Siri wird antworten:
"Vor langer Zeit, als der Mensch sich auf der Schwelle vom wilden Tier zum tofuessenden Zivilisationsbürger befand, gab es eine Gruppe die sich langsamer entwickelte und noch immer viel Zeit in der Wildnis verbrachte.
Diese versuchten dort mehr oder minder erfolgreich mit Stäben, Schnüren und Haken Fische zu fangen um sie dann zu essen. Denn so schrieben es die Zivilisierten, welche die Deutungshoheit über die Moral an sich gerissen hatten,  vor.
Eine kleine Gruppe der Wilden jedoch widersetzte sich, ja glorifizierte den Fischfang mit den urtümlichen Gerätschaften sogar und stellte sie auf sogenannten "Stippermessen" aus."


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr schön @Slappy , Petri!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, @Slappy! Schöne Fische und etwas Tackleschwund gehört leider dazu.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Slappy - schöne Spiegler hast Du landen können!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Slappy .

Ein toller Fang.


----------



## phirania

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen..
> 
> Gestern war ich wieder am Weiher hinterm Haus. Nach kurzer Zeit zuckte es wieder an der Pose mit dem Toast. Da ich ja inzwischen weiß das sehr vorsichtig gebissen wird, wurde der Anschlag deutlich früher gemacht.
> Fisch hängt, kurz, Haken aufgebogen.... Schnell ein neuen dran gemacht und an die selbe Stelle geworfen. Es dauert nur 2 Minuten und es zuppelt wieder. Anschlag, Fisch hängt! Kurzer Drill und er ist im Kescher.
> Endlich, endlich bin ich entschneidert!
> Zum Vorschein kam ein Karpfen. Dann noch einer und ein dritter.alle so um die 50cm.
> Nach dem letzten Fisch wollte ich neues Brot aufziehen und was passiert? Das dritte Teil meiner Feeder klappt um. Wahrscheinlich hab ich da durch meine vielen hänger bereits klei e defekte fabriziert, welche nach und nach immer mehr wurden und gestern das war dann wohl der letzte Tropfen.
> Naja. Jetzt muss ich mir halt eine neue holen. Bin da für Vorschläge offen.
> Dann war es zu dunkel und ich packte meine Sachen. Endlich Fisch, ich bin glücklich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339603
> Anhang anzeigen 339604



Dickes Petri.


----------



## Tricast

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen..
> 
> 
> Nach dem letzten Fisch wollte ich neues Brot aufziehen und was passiert? Das dritte Teil meiner Feeder klappt um. Wahrscheinlich hab ich da durch meine vielen hänger bereits klei e defekte fabriziert, welche nach und nach immer mehr wurden und gestern das war dann wohl der letzte Tropfen.
> Naja. Jetzt muss ich mir halt eine neue holen. Bin da für Vorschläge offen.




Wenn Du hier aufmerksam gelesen hast dann wirst Du wissen Drennan macht glücklich.

Gruß Heinz

Ich persönlich würde Hardcore fishing tackle bevorzugen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tobias85

Moin @Slappy, auch von mir herzliches Petri, Ausdauer wurde wieder mal belohnt!

Wo genau ist denn das letzte Teil deiner Feeder gebrochen, direkt am der Wechselspitze? Und wie ist das genau passiert? Typischerweise brechen die ja dann, wenn sich die Schnur oben an den Ringen verheddert hat und Spannung auf die Schnur kommt.


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen..
> 
> Gestern war ich wieder am Weiher hinterm Haus. Nach kurzer Zeit zuckte es wieder an der Pose mit dem Toast. Da ich ja inzwischen weiß das sehr vorsichtig gebissen wird, wurde der Anschlag deutlich früher gemacht.
> Fisch hängt, kurz, Haken aufgebogen.... Schnell ein neuen dran gemacht und an die selbe Stelle geworfen. Es dauert nur 2 Minuten und es zuppelt wieder. Anschlag, Fisch hängt! Kurzer Drill und er ist im Kescher.
> Endlich, endlich bin ich entschneidert!
> Zum Vorschein kam ein Karpfen. Dann noch einer und ein dritter.alle so um die 50cm.
> Nach dem letzten Fisch wollte ich neues Brot aufziehen und was passiert? Das dritte Teil meiner Feeder klappt um. Wahrscheinlich hab ich da durch meine vielen hänger bereits klei e defekte fabriziert, welche nach und nach immer mehr wurden und gestern das war dann wohl der letzte Tropfen.
> Naja. Jetzt muss ich mir halt eine neue holen. Bin da für Vorschläge offen.
> Dann war es zu dunkel und ich packte meine Sachen. Endlich Fisch, ich bin glücklich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339603
> Anhang anzeigen 339604


Auch von mir dickes Petri zum Spiegler .Schöne Fische und coole Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Jason

@Slappy meinen Glückwunsch und Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri und Glückwünsche für @Slappy für die tollen Karpfen.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Slappy

Danke für die Petries und die Tipps. 
Werde mal schauen. 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn das letzte Teil deiner Feeder gebrochen, direkt am der Wechselspitze? Und wie ist das genau passiert? Typischerweise brechen die ja dann, wenn sich die Schnur oben an den Ringen verheddert hat und Spannung auf die Schnur kommt


Es ist leider nicht die Feederspitze sondern wirklich das letzte Rutenteil. Und zwar unterhalb des vorletzten? Ringes. Also wirklich mitten drin. Mache später mal ein Bild.


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist unschön. Vielleicht lässt sich über einen Händler ja Ersatz für das zerbrochene Teil besorgen.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


>


Dein Ükel - Versorgungsmaterial ist umwerfend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Eine zusätzlichen Dank nochmals an Heinz @Tricast für seine mitgebrachten DAM-Posen, eine mußte ich heute umbauen weil die Oesenmutter unten fehlte. Ich habe den Messinggewindestift entfernt und dafür zwei Oesen eingeklebt. Sie trägt jetzt 139,3 grains = 9,03 gramm wenn nur noch der obere Antennenkörper herausschaut. Durch ihren dünnen Antennenstiel ist sie sehr feinfühlig. Auch Hebebisse konnte ich im Aquarium gut damit nachvollziehen.


----------



## Slappy

Hier noch ein Bild vom Schaden. 
Fahre mal zum Laden und schau was der da sagt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was für ne Rute ist das?


----------



## Kochtopf

Mal 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für ne Rute ist das?


Sieht nach ner Swing Tip aus


----------



## Minimax

Oh, herzliches Petri nachträglich zu den schönen Karpfen @Slappy


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg im Angelladen, @Slappy !


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild vom Schaden.
> Fahre mal zum Laden und schau was der da sagt.
> Anhang anzeigen 339648
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339649


Das ist ja ein scheixx. Viel Glück im Angel-laden.Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## geomas

Auf ganz und gar wundersame Weise treten je eine historische Fiberglas-Leger-Rute und eine ebenfalls alte Floatrute aus dem gleichen Material den „Brexit” an und ich gewähre Zuflucht. Keine Renommier-Marken, sondern Ruten, mit denen der ganz normale britische Matchangler in den 70ern (?) Roach und Skimmer nachstellte.
Das Matchangeln um £££gefüllte Kuverts und Pokale war als Breitensport auf der Insel populärer als Fußball, Rugby oder andere Sportarten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das Matchangeln um £££gefüllte Kuverts und Pokale war als Breitensport auf der Insel populärer als Fußball, Rugby oder andere Sportarten.








Das waren schon ordentliche Summen damals


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 339655
> 
> Das waren schon ordentliche Summen damals


Das kannst du aber laut sagen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Das Matchangeln um £££gefüllte Kuverts und Pokale war als Breitensport auf der Insel populärer als Fußball, Rugby oder andere Sportarten.


Bei der allgegenwärtigen Tackle-Hochrüstung heutzutage, liegen wir aktuell wo? 

Ich kann mich ja selber wirklich nicht davon ausnehmen -- ich spekuliere mal, um welche Gewinnprämien es heute gehen müßte (?)


----------



## Andal

Von 1953 bis 1960 gab es für 1 Pfund Sterling durchschnittlich 11,70 DM!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 339655
> 
> Das waren schon ordentliche Summen damals


Du siehst in RL britischer aus als Briten auf alten Fotos in britischen Angelbüchern


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für ne Rute ist das?





Slappy schrieb:


> DAM Sumo Sensomax Carp Feeder 12' 3,60m 25-75g


Der freundliche Händler führt leider keine DAM Produkte und konnte mir nicht helfen. Da die Rute noch jünger als 1 Jahr ist, könnte ich eventuell Glück haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Der freundliche Händler führt leider keine DAM Produkte und konnte mir nicht helfen. Da die Rute noch jünger als 1 Jahr ist, könnte ich eventuell Glück haben.


Ansonsten darf ich mich selber zitieren: jeder tackleverlust ist ein Grund für einen neuen Tacklekauf


----------



## Hecht100+

Das war mehr als der Durchschnittsverdienst eines deutschen Arbeiters in Jahre 1953, der lag bei 4061 DM. Man was wäre unser ProfProf reich geworden zu der Zeit.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Slappy Wenn sie dir gut gefallen hat, versuch dein Glück bei DAM. Und ansonsten, die Rute kann man zu einem Preis erwerben ( mit drei neuen Spitzen ) da bekommt man bei anderen Ruten nicht mal die Spitzen für. Also noch mal Kaufen und du hast drei extra Spitzen.


----------



## Minimax

In dem gleichen Buch (1955) gibt der Autor den ca. Preis für eine gute (Precision Instrument) Rute aus Cane verschiedenen Typs mit ca. 10 Pfund, an und warnt vor Billo-Ruten für die Hälfte des Preises. Er empfiehlt dem Einsteiger ne Richard walker mk 4 Avon zu diesem Preis

Als Centrepin empfiehlt er Allcocks und youngs, deren Modelle zwischen 3 und 7 Pfund liegen würden. Leider macht er keine Angaben zu Statios, empfiehlt aber die Mitchell mit dem Hinweis auf das gute Preis Leistung Verhältnis, aber auch Altex und Ambidex seien gut, und C.A.P. aus Frankreich sehr preiswert.


----------



## geomas

und






(hier wird eine Matchangler-Grundausstattung auf 50 Pfund geschätzt)


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Der freundliche Händler führt leider keine DAM Produkte und konnte mir nicht helfen. Da die Rute noch jünger als 1 Jahr ist, könnte ich eventuell Glück haben.


Ruf bei der DAM direkt an, bitte um einen abwickelnden Händler, oder wenn möglich um eine direkte Lieferung. Die sind wirklich kooperativ, was solche Ersatzlieferungen angeht. Und nicht motzen - besser weinen, weil die "Lieblingsrute" hin ist.


----------



## Minimax

Sehr interessant mit den alten Ausrüstungen und ihren Preisen.In dem Zusammenhang erlaubt ich mir Euch einige Bilder meines Lieblings-Cuttermessers auf neutralem Hintergrund zu zeigen


----------



## Riesenangler

Hallo. Jetzt mal ne fachliche Frage. Ich habe bisher nur mit Mono gefeedert. Nun will ich eine Rute testweise aufcgeflecht umrüsten. Meine Frage, welches Geflecht ist geeignet und in was für einem Kaliber fischt ihr die? Zu den Bedingungen: Wurfweite 40-50 Meter, Wg Gewichte zwischen 50- 120 Gramm, abhängig von der Strömung, die Rolle wird eine 5000er Matrix Horizon sein und die Rute eine klassische 3,60er.


----------



## geomas

^ danke - da habe ich auch endlich ne Erklärung für die Haken-Größen gefunden („Redditch-Scale” - einfach abgeleitet von den früher im Haken-Werk gefertigten Nadeln).

PS: Hab etwas drauf herumgedacht und so richtig paßt es nicht. Hat jemand eine bessere Erklärung für Haken-Größen?


----------



## Ukel

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hallo. Jetzt mal ne fachliche Frage. Ich habe bisher nur mit Mono gefeedert. Nun will ich eine Rute testweise aufcgeflecht umrüsten. Meine Frage, welches Geflecht ist geeignet und in was für einem Kaliber fischt ihr die? Zu den Bedingungen: Wurfweite 40-50 Meter, Wg Gewichte zwischen 50- 120 Gramm, abhängig von der Strömung, die Rolle wird eine 5000er Matrix Horizon sein und die Rute eine klassische 3,60er.


Rolle mit 25er oder 30er Mono unterfüttern, dann 10er Geflochtene, ich würde 150 m drauf machen, somit hast du Reserve bei Abrissen oder Vertüdelungen, und als Schlagschnur 8-10 m einer 28er Mono, oft wird die von Maxima genommen, gehen aber auch andere Marken.


----------



## Slappy

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Slappy Wenn sie dir gut gefallen hat, versuch dein Glück bei DAM. Und ansonsten, die Rute kann man zu einem Preis erwerben ( mit drei neuen Spitzen ) da bekommt man bei anderen Ruten nicht mal die Spitzen für. Also noch mal Kaufen und du hast drei extra Spitzen.


Da hast du recht. Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein. So richtig happy war ich nicht mit der. Würde mir eher was anderes als ne Feeder holen. Bin aber noch völlig unschlüssig. Sollte schon etwas allroundfähig sein um am Weiher und der Lahn genutzt zu werden. 


Andal schrieb:


> Ruf bei der DAM direkt an, bitte um einen abwickelnden Händler, oder wenn möglich um eine direkte Lieferung. Die sind wirklich kooperativ, was solche Ersatzlieferungen angeht. Und nicht motzen - besser weinen, weil die "Lieblingsrute" hin ist.


Ich hasse telefonieren. Werde es erstmal über den zweiten Händler versuchen. Ansonsten versuche ich es via Mail. Ist halt immer die Frage ob bei so "günstigen" Modellen lohnt. 

Ich schau mal


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein. So richtig happy war ich nicht mit der. Würde mir eher was anderes als ne Feeder holen. Bin aber noch völlig unschlüssig. Sollte schon etwas allroundfähig sein um am Weiher und der Lahn genutzt zu werden.



Oh, mjam, Schleck, händereib, das riecht nach ner zünftigen Friedfischrutenberatung abseits der üblichen HeavyFeeder. Wenn Du magst, mach da doch einen eigenen Thread für auf und beschreib Deine Situation und Wünsche- ich wette in nullkommanix hast Du einen tollen Überblick-der Ganze Ükelschwarm wird sich deaufstürzen wie auf ne Scheibe SamySandwich!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild vom Schaden.
> Fahre mal zum Laden und schau was der da sagt.



Das sieht wirklich fies aus. Ich würde auf jeden Fall dranbleiben am Ersatzteil. Auch wenn dich das Feedern aktuell vielleicht nichtmehr so reizt: Feederrute haben ist besser als keine Feederrute haben. Vielleicht packt dich im Sommer nochmal die Lust, wenn die Fische auch besser beißen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das


geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke - da habe ich auch endlich ne Erklärung für die Haken-Größen gefunden („Redditch-Scale” - einfach abgeleitet von den früher im Haken-Werk gefertigten Nadeln).
> 
> PS: Hab etwas drauf herumgedacht und so richtig paßt es nicht. Hat jemand eine bessere Erklärung für Haken-Größen?



Das ist schon eine spannende Sache, und ich habe mich über die Jahre das auch schon gefragt. 
Und sowas lässt mich nicht ruhen ...

Mein Verdacht war ja schon öfter, dass wie bei den "dussligen-unmetrischen" Briten üblich alles in gebrochenen Zoll bzw. Inch gezählt wird, anders können die gar nicht.
Bei Rutenblanks bzw. Ringen gibt es auch schon bei Tips z.B. das 1/64 vom inch.
Nach den Bildern meist kleiner Haken im angelhaken-in-vergleichsbildern tippte ich ja auf nahe aber nicht ganz 1mm, was dem 1/32 Inch mit 0,794 mm nahe kommt.

Jetze mal eine gut Stunde in Websuche investiert, und sogar neben ganz viele China-Ali-Seewasserhaken usw. was sinniges gefunden.
Voila!  (unklare Datenlage, sicher uralte Skizze, dringend selber sichern)



			https://www.lafishblog.com/wp-content/uploads/Hook-Sizing-Chart-1.jpg
		


Es sieht für mich so aus, dass per Design die Größen unterschiedlich gestuft in 1/32 Inch festgelegt wurden.
Hier mal eine erste Umrechnung und besser erkennbare Stufung:

Danach sieht es so und stimmig aus, wenn in der Weise:
Gr.18 bis Gr.13  von 7/32 in 1/32 Inch gezählt werden,
und dann ab Gr.11 =8/16 Inch in 2/32=1/16 Inch Schritten weiter
und dann ab Gr.3  =16/16 =8/8 Inch in 4/32=1/8 Inch Schritten weiter usw. darüber in 1/4 Inch Schritten.

*Gr : Inch*
18  : 07/32
17  : 08/32
16  : 09/32
15  : 10/32
14  : 11/32
13  : 12/32
12  : 14/32
11  : 16/32 
10  : 18/32
9   : 20/32
8   : 22/32
7   : 24/32
6   : 26/32
5   : 28/32
4   : 30/32
3   : 32/32 = 1
2   : 36/32 
1   : 40/32
0   : 44/32
1/0 : 48/32
2/0 : 52/32
3/0 : 56/32
4/0 : 60/32
5/0 : 64/32 = 2
6/0 : 72/32
7/0 : 80/32
8/0 : 88/32


Jetzt mal alle viele Haken nachmessen, und wenn es leidlich mit der schon bekannten Ungenauigkeit hinpasst,
dann gehört das auch als Referenz in den angelhaken-in-vergleichsbildern


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild vom Schaden.
> Anhang anzeigen 339649


Das ist das Bild von einem typischen Quetschbruch, sowas kommt schon gerne mal von einem vorherigen Transportklemmschaden oder wenn da was drauf gedengelt war. Dann wird die Stelle mit einem fiesen knisternden Geräusch plötzlich butterweich.
Echte Überlastbrüche platzen meist kürzer und ganz mit einigen Knall ab.


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler  - faszinierende Erklärung für die Nummerierung der Hakengrößen! Herzlichen Dank dafür.
Da mein Geist momentan schwach ist (der Rest sowieso) kann ich jetzt leider nicht zur großen Theorie-Verizierungs-Aktion ansetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dann wünsche ich mal gute Erholung!


----------



## Tobias85

Als ich am Sonntag das Foyer der Stippermesse betrat, fand ich mich plötzlich in einem Pulk aus Menschen wieder. Wohlwissend, dass einige Ükel schon da sein müssten, habe ich mich erstmal umgeschaut, leider ohne Erfolg. Erst als die heiligen Hallen dieses Friedfisch-Tempels geöffnet wurden und sich die Massen ein wenig lichteten entdeckte ich den ersten von uns: Ükel Heinz!

Freudig trat ich ihm entgegen und begrüßte ihn, einen Moment später stand auch schon Susanne neben uns und wurde ebenfalls begrüßt. Eigentlich hätte man ja nun direkt in die Messehalle eintreten können aber nein, es kam erstmal anders. Heinz wies mich direkt an, ihm zu folgen und ich wusste genau, was jetzt kommen sollte, standen wir doch vor einigen Wochen schon deswegen in Kontakt.

Er führte mich direkt zum Veranstalterraum, aus dem er eine unverpackte Rute sowie jenes ominöse Shimano-Transportrohr hervorzauberte, welches unser Ükeldetektiv Georg am Sonntag bei meinem Aufbruch noch erspäht hatte. Als erstes drückte Heinz mir die unverpackte Rute in die Hand: Eine Match, soweit ich mich erinnere von 14' und etwa 25g Wurfgewicht. Eine schöne Rute, aber mit 25g WG vielleicht doch eine Nummer zu schwer für mich. Ich wusste ja außerdem auch schon, was in dem edel wirkenden, stoffbezogenen Transportrohr noch auf mich wartet:

Sage und schreibe 17 kleine Ringe verteilt auf 14' schlanken Rutenblank und ein Wurfgewicht von real etwa 15g: Eine Shimano Superultegra aus der ersten Superultegra-Reihe, ein Federgewicht gehüllt in ein schlichtes, elegantes Schwarz. Als ich sie zusammengesteckt und in die Hand genommen hatte gab es eigentlich keinen Zweifel mehr: Ja, ich will! Und so ward sie mein und ich wurde ihrs.







Heute durfte sie mich direkt an den Weiher begleiten*, ich glaube die frische Luft tat ihr gut.  Ein paar Details der Rute möchte ich euch auf keine Fall vorenthalten.

Zum einen wäre da dieses wunderschöne Shimano-Wappen in Gold, das den Blank direkt oberhalb des Griffes ziert.





Des weiteren dann der goldgerahmte Schriftzug, der in meinen Augen auf der schwarzen Rute besonders edel wirkt:





Leider nur in der Nahaufnahme erkennbar: Der goldene Name ist im Inneren teils mit blauer, im Sonnenlicht schon fast irisierender Farbe ausgefüllt, ein schönes Detail, das der eleganten Rute noch einen dezent sportlichen Touch verleiht.





Einen Fisch könnte ich heute leider noch nicht damit fangen und auch das Werfen fiel mir noch nicht ganz leicht, was wohl an der 17er Schnur und dem dafür viel zu optimistisch gewählten, sehr leichten Waggler gelegen haben mag. Da muss ich mich noch ein bisschen einarbeiten, was die Gerätezusammenstellung angeht, aber trotzdem war es mit der Superultegra schon ein ganz anderes Gefühl als mit den Ruten, die ich bisher gefischt habe. Deswegen nochmals ein riesiges Dankeschön an Heinz, der mir diese tolle Rute zum Ükelpreis überlassen hat! Ich werde sie hegen und pflegen, von Kofferraumklappen fernhalten und regelmäßig ausführen! 

*natürlich war die Rute während des Angelns in meiner Hand und die Schnur unter Wasser, der Rutenständer diente nur als Ablage beim Beködern und Bleie verschieben/anklemmen. Nicht dass jetzt jemand denkt, die tolle Rute sei einem Dilletanten in die Hände gefallen.


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 Auf das Schätzchen kannst du echt stolz sein. Der Heinz ist schon ein Guter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Tobias!
Allzeit viel Glück und beste Fische damit, und möge die Haltbarkeit unbegrenzt sein. 

Also gab es doch einen Shimano-Vertreter auf der Stippermesse, wonach ich ja eigentlich Heinz vorher frug - und der geflissentlich schwieg!  

Ich bin ja aus unabwendbar wochenendlichen Abstinenz-Gründen nun heute morgen auch schon auf solch Suchttrip gekommen - seitdem habe ich weit bessere gute Laune. 

Werde demnächst denn mal berichten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Tobias!
> Allzeit viel Glück und beste Fische damit, und möge die Haltbarkeit unbegrenzt sein.
> 
> Also gab es doch einen Shimano-Vertreter auf der Stippermesse, wonach ich ja eigentlich Heinz frug - und der geflissentlich schwieg!
> 
> Ich bin ja aus unabwendbar wochenendlichen Abstinenz-Gründen nun heute morgen auch schon auf solch Suchttrip gekommen - seitdem habe ich weit bessere gute Laune.
> 
> Werde demnächst denn mal berichten.


Der "Shimano Vertreter" war Heinz, Nordi  Die Rute hatte er mir seinerzeit auch mal ans Herz gelegt. Ein schönes Stöckchen, danke fürs Vorstellen Tobmasterflash!


----------



## geomas

Wow, was für ein Schatz! Glückwunsch Tobi, möge sie Dir wunderbare Stunden am Wasser bescheren (oder so).

@Kochtopf - haha, „Nordi” hatte als Shimano-Vertreter sicher Heinz gemeint. Und Heinz hat ja nach der Messe ein langes Paket zur Post gebracht.


----------



## Jason

Die Rutenwälder werden als größer

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Jungs 



jason 1 schrieb:


> Der Heinz ist schon ein Guter.



Heinz ist der Beste!


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @Tobias85 Eine wunderschöne Rutenvorstellung, vielen Dank dafür,
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

@Tobias85
Ein sehr nett geschriebener Bericht über dein neues Schätzchen .Glückwunsch da zu. Schöne Fotos hast du auch gemacht.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Rutenwälder werden als größer
> 
> Gruß Jason




Ich krümele auf dem Weg in den Rutenwald hinein schon immer etwas Liquidized Bread hinter mir auf den Boden, damit ich wieder heraus finde aus dem dunklen, hohen Rutenwald..


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ich krümele auf dem Weg in den Rutenwald hinein schon immer etwas Liquidized Bread hinter mir auf den Boden, damit ich wieder heraus finde aus dem dunklen, hohen Rutenwald..


. Du bist schon ne Marke. Ich liebe deinen trocknen Humor.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ich krümele auf dem Weg in den Rutenwald hinein schon immer etwas Liquidized Bread hinter mir auf den Boden, damit ich wieder heraus finde aus dem dunklen, hohen Rutenwald..


Wenn du weiter soviele urzeitliche Gehölze und exotische Gewächse aus aller Herren Länder importierst,
kann es aber ganz schnell passieren, dass du deinen eigenen Gespensterwald



			https://www.meck-pomm-lese.de/media_meck_pomm_lese/gespensterwald_2.jpg
		



			https://i.mmcdn.de/platform/e/00007700/00007758_original.jpg
		

(Bei ausgedehnten Spaziergängen durch den "Gespensterwald" trifft man auf bizarre, märchenhaft anmutende Bäume und hat einen unmittelbaren Kontakt zur urwüchsigen Natur.)

um dich herum ausschlagen und emporspriessen lassen wirst!
Pass sehr gut auf diese alten knorrigen und bodenständigen Gewächse auf!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Edel-Match(e). Ein wahrlich schönes Stöckchen. Möge die Rute Dir viele ebenso schöne Fische bringen. Und danke für die gelungene Vorstellung.


----------



## Slappy

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist das Bild von einem typischen Quetschbruch, sowas kommt schon gerne mal von einem vorherigen Transportklemmschaden oder wenn da was drauf gedengelt war. Dann wird die Stelle mit einem fiesen knisternden Geräusch plötzlich butterweich.
> Echte Überlastbrüche platzen meist kürzer und ganz mit einigen Knall ab.


Ja, aber bewusst gab es keine Quetschung. Das ist es ja. 

@Tobias85 , was ein schönes Stöckchen

Werde mal ein Thema eröffnen oder mich an eins dranhängen.


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Rutenwälder werden als größer
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wie war das mit dem Shakespeare-Schild???? 

@Tobias85  Glückwunsch und viele schöne Fische mit dieser tollen Rute.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn du weiter soviele urzeitliche Gehölze und exotische Gewächse aus aller Herren Länder importierst,
> kann es aber ganz schnell passieren, dass du deinen eigenen Gespensterwald
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.meck-pomm-lese.de/media_meck_pomm_lese/gespensterwald_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.mmcdn.de/platform/e/00007700/00007758_original.jpg
> 
> 
> (Bei ausgedehnten Spaziergängen durch den "Gespensterwald" trifft man auf bizarre, märchenhaft anmutende Bäume und hat einen unmittelbaren Kontakt zur urwüchsigen Natur.)
> 
> um dich herum ausschlagen und emporspriessen lassen wirst!
> Pass sehr gut auf diese alten knorrigen und bodenständigen Gewächse auf!



Ja, knorrig mag ich. Im Gespensterwald Nienhagen war ich früher öfters (hab ne Weile in der Nähe gewohnt).






Der „Baum” links wurde von den Eingeborenen „die Stimmgabel” genannt.






Gerade bei etwas stärkerem Wind knarrt es äußerst unheimlich im Gespensterwald.

(beides ältere Fotos, auf Film gemacht)


----------



## Jason

Ich geister dann mal an die Arbeit. Bis dahin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, knorrig mag ich. Im Gespensterwald Nienhagen war ich früher öfters (hab ne Weile in der Nähe gewohnt).


Ich auch, fast 3Jahre. 

Schöne Fotos, hätte ich ja drauf kommen können, dass du sowas nicht ausgelassen hast!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ganz schön windig war es vorhin am Flüsschen aber ein paar Fische haben trotzdem gebissen....
Zuerst war ich an meinem Winter-Döbel-Spot aber so langsam verteilen sich die Dickköppe wieder im Flüsschen und  stelle sich auf Frühling ein.

Trotzdem biss dort ein 49er und eröffnete den Reigen.
Köder war ne Flocke am 2er Haken.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann war dort nicht mehr viel los und ich suchte mir eine andere Stelle.
Ich habe dort die neue X5 Feederrute getestet und sie gefällt mir super.
Kleinerer Haken(6er) und kleinerer Köder (Mais und Flocke) sollten der Köder für Plötzen sein aber die machten sich rar.
Der zweite Fisch des Tages war ein kleinerer mittdreißiger Döbel.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danach dann war mehr Widerstand am Ende und die X5 bog sich zum ersten Mal schön durch....

53er Döbel....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weiter ging's mit zwei mittleren Döbeln knapp über 40
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Wind frischte immer mehr auf und es wurde unangenehm kühl....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann ließ sich endlich ein Plötz(chen) blicken......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Edit...doppelt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und noch einer.......52........


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mittendrin noch Plötz....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Irgendwann war ich durchgefroren aber einer wollte unbedingt noch bevor ich eingepackt habe......54cm....







Dann war Schluss für heute - ab ins Warme!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri zu der tollen Strecke, das ist nicht normal in meinen Augen.


----------



## Skott

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zu der tollen Strecke, das ist nicht normal in meinen Augen.


Dem kann ich mich nur vollkommen neidlos anschließen...!  

Ich kann leider noch nicht los, wir haben hier immer noch den 3-fachen Pegel im Gewässer...


----------



## geomas

Sattes Petri heil, lieber Professore! 
Wirklich erstaunlich, mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit Du so gut fängst.
Genieß die heimische Wärme!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich glaube langsam, unser Professor föhrt jeden Tag zweimal an dein Flüsschen und füttert mir allerlei Döbelleckereien an, anders ist das langsam nichtmehr zu erklären 

Petri Professor, tolle Fische!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann war Schluss für heute - ab ins Warme!


Wunderbare Strecke und danke für die Fotos, hast ja eine echte Beißorgienzeit erwischt!  

Da wäre ich ja gerne mit gewesen, aber das mit dem durchgefroren wäre aktuell nichts für mich, bin aus der Übung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@all:
wenn er die nicht in die Pfanne haut, kann er die eben immer wieder fangen.
Und es spricht sich langsam rum bei Döbels, dass es bei ihm am Haken ungefährlich ist und schonend ins Luftkarussell raus geht!


----------



## Jason

Ich hatte schon so eine Ahnung, dass gegen Abend herrliche Döbel und Plötzenbilder vom Professor im Ükel erscheinen werden, weil man eine ganze Zeit nichts von ihm gehört hat. Petri Heil Prof. Tolle Strecke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Petri und Glückwunsch zu Plötz und Dickkopf! Schöne Rute auch.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petrie Heil,

was für eine Strecke, mein letzter Dbel ist gefühlte 15 Jahre her.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Petrie Heil,
> 
> was für eine Strecke, mein letzter Dbel ist gefühlte 15 Jahre her.
> 
> Gruß Gerd




...na, dann wäre der Fang eines Döbels ja ein prima Ziel für 2020...


----------



## Kneto

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und noch einer.......52........
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339744


Glückwunsch zu den Dickkköpfen und vor allem erst zur AERO X5! Darf ich fragen ob sie deinen Ansprüchen und Erwartungen entspricht?
Bei welchem Händler des Vertrauens du sie gekauft hast? Ich bin selbst auch stark an der Rutenserie interessiert, die wenigsten örtlichen Händler werden sich diese Rutenserie komplett hinlegen, weshalb ich nach einem kompetenten Händler suche der auch mit Retouren kompetent und einfach umgeht. Ich hoffe aber eher doch auf ein gefallen und von der Rückgabe nicht Gebrauch machen zu müssen.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke für die Petris, Freunde!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kneto schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den Dickkköpfen und vor allem erst zur AERO X5! Darf ich fragen ob sie deinen Ansprüchen und Erwartungen entspricht?
> Bei welchem Händler des Vertrauens du sie gekauft hast?




Ich hab sie letzte Woche bei ASKARI gekauft.
War ein super Angebot.

Die Rute ist echt leicht und dünn.
Diese 10ft. Version fällt kraftmäßig genauso aus wie die MS Range ULF300.

Beide sind super.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
@geomas , das sind ja wirklich stimmungsvolle Analogaufnahmen von dem Gespensterwald, danke fürs zeigen! 
Und natürlich Petri @Professor Tinca zu der phantastischen Döbelstrecke, ich habe wegen den 782 Postings etwas den Überblick verloren, aber da waren ja wieder echte Prachtexemplare dabei, wirklich toll!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

@Professor Tinca: Zur Rute natürlich auch alles Gute, die nackten Zahlen wecken direkt Begehrlichkeiten


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und wieder geht ein herzliches Petri in den Nordosten. @Professor Tinca, das hast Du ja wieder ordentlich hingelangt, klasse.! Und auch das die neue Feederrute so gut gearbeitet hat.

Ich hatte gerade ein für mich etwas überraschendes Unboxing. Heute sind zwei Pakete gekommen. Die hatten Ausmaße, da hätte man meinen können, ich habe neue Wohnzimmereinrichtung bestellt. Was war drin? In dem einen der stabile Kescherstab von Gardner! Etwas kleiner hätte man das Teil schon einpacken können. Der zweite Karton hatte in Länge und Breite die Abmessungen einer Waschmaschine, in der Höhe war er vielleicht so 30 cm, also auch ein ordentliches Kaliber. In der Pappe wurde der dazugehörige Kescher geliefert. Meine Herren, das sind Abmessungen, die habe ich mir vorheriger nicht bewusst gemacht! Sehr, sehr ambitioniert, das Netz. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, reicht der auch für kapitale Friedfische. Aber erstmal musste Ferdinand herhalten, um die Dimensionen auf dem Foto rüberzubringen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Cooles Foto @Wuemmehunter


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@ Professor Tinca , @Tobias85
könnt ihr mal die Shimano-Typnummern eurer Neuzugänge nennen, denn ohne steht man in der Internetsuche etwas auf dem schlauch.
Die X5 ist ja neu, aber immense Vielfalt an Typen.
Und die "erste?" Super Ultegra scheint nicht die von NEU 2012 zu sein, weiter zurück in die Rückzeit bin ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @ Professor Tinca , @Tobias85
> könnt ihr mal die Shimano-Typnummern eurer Neuzugänge nennen, denn ohne steht man in der Internetsuche etwas auf dem schlauch.
> Die X5 ist ja neu, aber immense Vielfalt an Typen.
> Und die "erste?" Super Ultegra scheint nicht die von NEU 2012 zu sein, weiter zurück in die Rückzeit bin ich nicht gekommen.




Diese hier in 305cm:









						Shimano Angelrute Aero X5 Precision Feeder günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Shimano Angelrute Aero X5 Precision Feeder günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade ein für mich etwas überraschendes Unboxing. Heute sind zwei Pakete gekommen. Die hatten Ausmaße, da hätte man meinen können, ich habe neue Wohnzimmereinrichtung bestellt. Was war drin? In dem einen der stabile Kescherstab von Gardner! Etwas kleiner hätte man das Teil schon einpacken können. Der zweite Karton hatte in Länge und Breite die Abmessungen einer Waschmaschine, in der Höhe war er vielleicht so 30 cm, also auch ein ordentliches Kaliber. In der Pappe wurde der dazugehörige Kescher geliefert. Meine Herren, das sind Abmessungen, die habe ich mir vorheriger nicht bewusst gemacht! Sehr, sehr ambitioniert, das Netz. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, reicht der auch für kapitale Friedfische. Aber erstmal musste Ferdinand herhalten, um die Dimensionen auf dem Foto rüberzubringen.


Warum musst du gleich so groß rangehen, Kescherstab und Kescher in Wels-Dimension 
Kaninchen einfangen hab ich schon früher manchmal, Katzen mochten das gar nicht.

Ich habe für meine (auch Kescher) Bestellung mit mehreren 115cm Elementen kein Sperrgutzuschlag zahlen müssen  , sollte also kein arg monströses Paket bei rauskommen - und auch nicht extraordinär hier im Posteingang auffallen ...


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
Was für ein Cooles Foto


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese hier in 305cm:



Ich zielte jetzt auf die *Typnummer*, wie hier auf dem Bild oberhalb vom Leitring:


			https://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/dam/shimanosehfish/news/landingpage/aerolp/quivertips.jpg
		

Die Wackeltipringe sehen nach dem Bild übrigens sehr gut aus, eine wichtige Eigenschaft.

Alles andere ist gerne Schall und Rauch, gerade bei Neuheiten und Internet-Shops.
Nur die systematisch aufgebaute Typnummer ist bei Shimano individuell und verlässlich, und sagt mit ihren Buchstaben auch manches mehr.

Dass es ein HPC60 Blank ist, ist schon mal sehr gut . Dass unten rum anscheinend HiPower-X Blendwerk betrieben wird, ist verständlich, aber schade.

Über den "Myth, Feeling and Erotic of Shimano HPC"  will ich nochmal was schreiben. 
Speziell auch über Spin hinaus zu Match-Float und Bolognese-Langtele.


----------



## geomas

Ein Glück, daß Ferdi nicht ahnt, was da gerade schiefläuft mit ihm...
Fetziges Foto!

Mögen die Niedersächsischen Flußgötter ein Nachsehen mit dem das Glück so herausfordernden Sportfischer haben...


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Cooles Foto @Wuemmehunter


Mit dem braven Ferdinand kann man aber auch alles anstellen!     

Und allen, die den Ferdinand nicht kennen, sei gesagt, das ist schon ein recht großer Hund. Also dürfte in den Kescher auch wirklich alles passen, was die Wümme zu bieten hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich zielte jetzt auf die Typnumer, wie hier auf dem Bild oberhalb vom Leitring:
> https://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/dam/shimanosehfish/news/landingpage/aerolp/quivertips.jpg




Ich versuche nächstes Mal dran zu denken wenn ich se in den Händen hab.
Da kann nur das stehen: AEX5PRFDR10


----------



## Nordlichtangler

AEX5PRFDR10 übersetzt sich im Langformat als *AE*ro *X5* *PR*ecision *F*ee*D*e*R* *10* ft

Ich finde das System von Shimano schon richtig gut, sowas wie Ruten-Assembler. 

Bei dir auf dem Stock steht noch Soft, ist das nicht Typen-wirksam ?
Habe gerade in den letzten Wochen (aus Shimano Katalogen in Papier und Web+Zeitmaschine) gelernt, das es Nachsätze F wie FAST oder SPC wie Specimen gibt usw. u.a.m.


----------



## Tobias85

Eindrucksvolles Bild lieber @Wuemmehunter, dann können die Monsterbarben aus der Leine ja jetzt kommen. 

@Nordlichtangler: mit einer Typennummer kann ich nicht dienen, auf der Rute selbst steht nichts und Teil der Bewerbung war sie auch nicht.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> AEX5PRFDR10 übersetzt sich im Langformat als *AE*ro *X5* *PR*ecision *F*ee*D*e*R* *10* ft
> 
> Ich finde das System von Shimano schon richtig gut, sowas wie Ruten-Assembler.
> 
> Bei dir auf dem Stock steht noch Soft, ist das nicht Typen-wirksam ?
> Habe gerade in den letzten Wochen (aus Shimano Katalogen in Papier und Web+Zeitmaschine) gelernt, das es Nachsätze F wie FAST oder SPC wie Specimen gibt usw. u.a.m.




Ich habe die 10ft zunächst auch als „soft” gelesen. Erst google brachte mich auf den Pfad der Erleuchtung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler: mit einer Typennummer kann ich nicht dienen, auf der Rute selbst steht nichts und Teil der Bewerbung war sie auch nicht.


Uff, dann kann ich sie nicht einordnen. Ist es gar ein Prototyp oder Vorserienstück?

Die Super Ultegra Match-Float (ohne AX wie die aktuelle) mit einem schon HPC100-Blank 
fand ich erstmals im Katalog 2012 als  SULT14MFL, in einem sehr viel größeren Match+Float-Rutenangebot als heute.









						Shimano Catalogue 2012 German
					

Shimano Katalog 2012 Deutsch




					issuu.com
				




Sprich es ist also echt sehr viel weniger geworden in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe die 10ft zunächst auch als „soft” gelesen. Erst google brachte mich auf den Pfad der Erleuchtung.


Danke, das ist eine feine Erklärung!


----------



## Slappy

Petri Herr @Professor Tinca 
Sehr sehr geile Strecke. Und wirklich erschreckend wie konstant du solche hier presentierst


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Super Ultegra Match-Float (ohne AX wie die aktuelle) mit einem schon HPC100-Blank
> fand ich erstmals im Katalog 2012 als SULT14MFL, in einem sehr viel größeren Match+Float-Rutenangebot als heute.



Wenn das die erste superultegra war, die Shimano im Angebot hatte, gewann nehme ich an, dass es diese ist. Vielleicht weiß Heinz ja zufällig noch, wann genau er die gekauft hatte.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und wieder geht ein herzliches Petri in den Nordosten. @Professor Tinca, das hast Du ja wieder ordentlich hingelangt, klasse.! Und auch das die neue Feederrute so gut gearbeitet hat.
> 
> Ich hatte gerade ein für mich etwas überraschendes Unboxing. Heute sind zwei Pakete gekommen. Die hatten Ausmaße, da hätte man meinen können, ich habe neue Wohnzimmereinrichtung bestellt. Was war drin? In dem einen der stabile Kescherstab von Gardner! Etwas kleiner hätte man das Teil schon einpacken können. Der zweite Karton hatte in Länge und Breite die Abmessungen einer Waschmaschine, in der Höhe war er vielleicht so 30 cm, also auch ein ordentliches Kaliber. In der Pappe wurde der dazugehörige Kescher geliefert. Meine Herren, das sind Abmessungen, die habe ich mir vorheriger nicht bewusst gemacht! Sehr, sehr ambitioniert, das Netz. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, reicht der auch für kapitale Friedfische. Aber erstmal musste Ferdinand herhalten, um die Dimensionen auf dem Foto rüberzubringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339749


Was für ein toller Hund, dein Ferdinand!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Nabend die Herren !

War mal wieder drei Tage an der Mosel .... zum arbeiten! 
Die Bremenfahrer scheinen ja echt einen schönen Tag auf der Messe gehabt zu haben, freut mich wirklich sehr für euch ! Ist auch wirklich ganz großes Tennis, was Heinz und Susanne dort seit Jahren immer wieder auf die Beine stellen !!! Nächstes Jahr werde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal wieder anwesend sein....
An alle, die nicht in Bremen waren und dafür Zeit am Wasser verbracht und auch noch gefangen haben, geht ein fettes Petri !! 
So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das der Prof deutlich mehr Zeit am Wasser als zuhause oder auf der Arbeit verbringt !!!  Tolle Strecke von heute !  Bei mir lassen Wasserstand und Wetter kein vernünftiges Fischen zu, aber Besserung ist laut den Wetterfröschen in Sicht .....
@Wuemmehunter  Toller Hund, tolles Foto und so einen Riesen-Spoon habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen, leck mich fett !! 
Irgendjemand erwähnte was von einem Seitenbissanzeigersystem auf der Messe .... ich bitte hiermit untertänigst um Erleuchtung ...... 
werde jetzt noch ein wenig beilesen und liken, da werden sich sicher auch noch ein paar Fragen zur Messe ergeben.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren !
> 
> ....
> Irgendjemand erwähnte was von einem Seitenbissanzeigersystem auf der Messe .... ich bitte hiermit untertänigst um Erleuchtung ......
> ...
> 
> tight lines
> Tom




Nabend Tom,
auf dem stets umlagerten Stand von Michael Schlögl habe ich bei ihm das *MS Feeder-Bissanzeige Set EVO Profi* bestellt. 
Es wird erst kommende Woche oder so verschickt, da der Meister diese Woche auf einem Wettkampf im fernen Ausland ist.
Es ähnelt vom Grundprinzip anderen bekannten Seitenbißanzeigern, die in Rollennähe auf dem Rutenblank montiert werden.
Anders als das von Minimax kürzliche vorgestellte System „Tipmaster X-treme” von Premier Floats hat das MS-System, vorne „Häkchen” zur Schnuraufnahme.





Hier erklären der Michael und der Marvin wies funktioniert.
(die Schnur wird nicht eingehakt, sondern vielmehr eingeklemmt - zwischen Bißanzeiger und Rolle soll „ein Schnursack” sein)


----------



## yukonjack

Wir waren zu viert auf der Messe, 3 haben dieses System gekauft (17,00€ ???). Ich nicht.,hatte zu wenig Flaschenpfand.


----------



## geomas

^ jaja, und von wegen Deine Nieren wollte niemand. Du hast es nur nicht ernsthaft probiert ;-)


Ich hatte ja schon vor ner halben Ükel-Ewigkeit hier im Forum nach diversen rückwärtigen Bißanzeigern gefragt und dieses wird jetzt probiert.
Könnte praktisch sein auch für die feinere Nachtangelei (eins der 4 mitgelieferten Spitzen-Dinges nimmt ein Knicki auf).


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ jaja, und von wegen Deine Nieren wollte niemand. Du hast es nur nicht ernsthaft probiert ;-)
> 
> 
> Ich hatte ja schon vor ner halben Ükel-Ewigkeit hier im Forum nach diversen rückwärtigen Bißanzeigern gefragt und dieses wird jetzt probiert.
> Könnte praktisch sein auch für die feinere Nachtangelei (eins der 4 mitgelieferten Spitzen-Dinges nimmt ein Knicki auf).


Ich freue mich sehr auf deinen Bericht dazu (speziell zur Nachtangelei)


----------



## Hering 58

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wir waren zu viert auf der Messe, 3 haben dieses System gekauft (17,00€ ???). Ich nicht.,hatte zu wenig Flaschenpfand.


Da hättest du mehr Sammeln müssen.


----------



## geomas

Flaschen gibts ja genug.


----------



## yukonjack

Funktionieren wird das schon, vor allem im Stillgewässer. In der Strömung wird dir wahrscheinlich jeder Grashalm Bewegung in die Spitze bringen.


----------



## geomas

yukonjack schrieb:


> Funktionieren wird das schon, vor allem im Stillgewässer. In der Strömung wird dir wahrscheinlich jeder Grashalm Bewegung in die Spitze bringen.



Mal sehen. Der Fluß nebenan fließt meistens recht langsam, nervt aber mit häufigen Änderungen der Strömungsrichtung an meinen Angelstellen (abseits der Hauptströmung).


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Der Fluß nebenan fließt meistens recht langsam, nervt aber mit häufigen Änderungen der Strömungsrichtung an meinen Angelstellen (abseits der Hauptströmung).


Ich werde das mal bei meinen Angelkollegen beobachten. Glaube aber nicht, dass die Dinger unbedingt den Weg in meine Angelkiste finden werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass mit alternativen Bissanzeigern zur üblichen Bissanzeigerspitze experimentiert wird! 

Denn bei Dunkelheit oder einigem Wind kommt die Feeder- Picker- Schwing-Spitze und was sonst noch, an ihre Grenzen.
Und zwei (oder mehr) Ruten gleichzeitig ist auch bisher schwer, wobei ich da mit gleichen und unterschiedlichen Rutenlängen schon etwas experimentiert habe.
Aber die Rutenlänge ist wegen der oberen Uferbeschaffenheit (Sitzplatz), der eigentlichen Böschungskante, dem Wasserpflanzenrand oder Landpflanzenrand sowie der relevanten Strömungsspur eine kritische Sache. Zumindest wenn richtig wildes Terrain, man nicht von einem Steg oder Hafenbordkante oder dergleichen angelt.
Eigentlich ja, je länger die Rute, desto besser, und umso unsichtbarer landein als Angler für den Zielfisch. Das macht die Bissanzeige an der Spitze schwieriger.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Wo kann ich diese Seitenbißanzeiger eigentlich kaufen..?
Beim Schlögel direkt ja wohl nicht.... der erwartet doch nicht dass ich ihm ne mail schicke und händisch überweise...
Wisst ihr nen Shop..??


----------



## Tricast

Doch, Schlögl hat einen eigenen Shop www.michaelschlögl.de und dort unter Kleinteile und Zubehör.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich glaube das ist möglich, schau mal
http://www.michaelschloegl.deDann auf *Alle Produkte *gehen
@Tricast war schneller


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Doch, Schlögl hat einen eigenen Shop www.michaelschlögl.de und dort unter Kleinteile und Zubehör.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Aber wie kauft man denn da ein?
Via E-Mail und Überweisung?
Das kann der doch nicht ernst meinen...


----------



## Tricast

@rhinefisher : Wir kennen den Schlögl schon seit jahren und würden dort auch mit Vorkasse kaufen da ich keine Bedenken sehe.
Aber Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> @rhinefisher : Wir kennen den Schlögl schon seit jahren und würden dort auch mit Vorkasse kaufen da ich keine Bedenken sehe.
> Aber Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ach - ich denke doch nicht an Betrug - nee, der Schlögel macht einen netten Eindruck.
Ist mir einfach zuviel Aufwand..


----------



## Kochtopf

Über den Shop vom schlögl


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Über den Shop vom schlögl


Welcher Shop?
Ich kenne die Seite von der Angelschule - da werden die Produkte beschrieben, aber es gibt nix zu bestellen, ausser gemailt oder telefonisch.
Wenn ich meine Bestellung mailen muß und das Geld überweisen, hat das eher was privates und nix mit "shop" zu tun.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hmm, ist scheinbar bald Feiertag, eben kam die Versandbestätigung für meine neue Daiwa Black Widow Twin Tip 12ft Rute mit 1.75lb 
Und irgendwie ist im dem Paket wohl auch eine Leeda Concept GT 9ft Bomb Rute mit 0.25oz & 0.5oz tips gelandet ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe für die neue Bolo gerade eine China Pin aus der bewährten Fabrik geordert. Habe mich für 4 3/4" entschieden wegen der Bequemlichkeit beim einholen. Sie soll dann mit 22er Schnur befüllt werden und der Barbenhatz in der Strömung dienen.
Dazu noch 50 Haken die @Mescalero  empfohlen hat für Testzwecke (muss ich wohl doch lernen Plättchenhaken zu binden ) und ein Pommesschneider für Tulip...
Mit etwas Glück kommt das alles noch dieses Jahr...
Und seien wir ehrlich: die 4" Pin wird es irgendwann auch werden


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hmm, ist scheinbar bald Feiertag, eben kam die Versandbestätigung für meine neue Daiwa Black Widow Twin Tip 12ft Rute mit 1.75lb
> Und irgendwie ist im dem Paket wohl auch eine Leeda Concept GT 9ft Bomb Rute mit 0.25oz & 0.5oz tips gelandet ich kann nicht mehr





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe für die neue Bolo gerade eine China Pin aus der bewährten Fabrik geordert. Habe mich für 4 3/4" entschieden wegen der Bequemlichkeit beim einholen. Sie soll dann mit 22er Schnur befüllt werden und der Barbenhatz in der Strömung dienen.
> Dazu noch 50 Haken die @Mescalero  empfohlen hat für Testzwecke (muss ich wohl doch lernen Plättchenhaken zu binden ) und ein Pommesschneider für Tulip...



hmmm... hmmmm... ich kauf mir heut  -vielleicht!- ein Beutelchen Maden...


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> hmmm... hmmmm... ich kauf mir heut  -vielleicht!- ein Beutelchen Maden...


Understatement pur.....hättest ruhig "Sack" ausschreiben können


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwann war ich durchgefroren aber einer wollte unbedingt noch bevor ich eingepackt habe......54cm....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339746
> 
> 
> 
> Dann war Schluss für heute - ab ins Warme!


Schöne Strecke....
Petri.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und wieder geht ein herzliches Petri in den Nordosten. @Professor Tinca, das hast Du ja wieder ordentlich hingelangt, klasse.! Und auch das die neue Feederrute so gut gearbeitet hat.
> 
> Ich hatte gerade ein für mich etwas überraschendes Unboxing. Heute sind zwei Pakete gekommen. Die hatten Ausmaße, da hätte man meinen können, ich habe neue Wohnzimmereinrichtung bestellt. Was war drin? In dem einen der stabile Kescherstab von Gardner! Etwas kleiner hätte man das Teil schon einpacken können. Der zweite Karton hatte in Länge und Breite die Abmessungen einer Waschmaschine, in der Höhe war er vielleicht so 30 cm, also auch ein ordentliches Kaliber. In der Pappe wurde der dazugehörige Kescher geliefert. Meine Herren, das sind Abmessungen, die habe ich mir vorheriger nicht bewusst gemacht! Sehr, sehr ambitioniert, das Netz. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, reicht der auch für kapitale Friedfische. Aber erstmal musste Ferdinand herhalten, um die Dimensionen auf dem Foto rüberzubringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339749



Du hast Ferdinand doch bestimmt wieder schonend zurück gesetzt.....


----------



## Ruttentretzer

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wir waren zu viert auf der Messe, 3 haben dieses System gekauft (17,00€ ???). Ich nicht.,hatte zu wenig Flaschenpfand.


Ziemlich den gleichen Bissanzeiger hab ich auf meiner Lutz Hülße Zander Spezial Rute. Die ist ca. 20Jahre alt.
Es funktioniert!

Grüße Ronni

Habe mich dem Brassenfang gewidmet, da es bei uns hier fast schwerer als Zanderfang ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Brasse schwieriger als Zander?
Das haben wir hier seit etwa 10 Jahren auch - es gibt kaum noch Brassen im Rhein.
Und was war der Fluß mal VOLL mit diesen Tieren..


----------



## geomas

@Tikey0815 - na Glückwunsch zu den einlaufenden Ruten! Wenn Du die Leeda Bomb probiert hast gib bitte mal Zeichen, wie sie sich macht.

@Kochtopf - tja, mal sehen, wie sich die ganze Virus-Geschichte auf unseren Alltag auswirken wird. Könnte ne interessante Zeit werden, aber das ist wohl nicht Thema für den Stammtisch. Hoffentlich kommt Deine Pin zügig.
Plättchenhaken-binden mache ich am liebsten direkt am Wasser - wichtigst ist, daß die Schnur in Richtung Rute/Hauptschnur gestrafft ist.

@Ruttentretzer - vielleicht magst Du bei Gelegenheit nal Deine Brassen-Fang-Methoden hier vorstellen. Mich würds freuen!

@rhinefisher - haha, ja, die Schlögl-Seite kommt etwas old-fashioned rüber.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Du hast Ferdinand doch bestimmt wieder schonend zurück gesetzt.....


Fast, bei uns heißt es catch & knutsch und erst dann wird er wieder Released...


----------



## Ruttentretzer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Brasse schwieriger als Zander?
> Das haben wir hier seit etwa 10 Jahren auch - es gibt kaum noch Brassen im Rhein.
> Und was war der Fluß mal VOLL mit diesen Tieren..


Genau wie bei mir am RMD-Kanal. Da wurde geschimpft wenn einer gebissen hatte, und wieder reingeschmissen. Ich höre mich noch sagen:
"Eines Tages werdet ihr froh sein...."
Das ganze letzte Jahr hab ich dort 1 Brasse erwischt - beim Grundelangeln. Deshalb wieder eine Jahreskarte genommen.
Angel dort mit Winkelpicker oder Pose , je nach Laune.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Mahlzeit !
# Bissanzeiger   Mit vier Spitzen ??  Für 17 Teuronen ???  *Vom Schlögl ???????*  Das klingt ja fast unglaublich !!! Wenn ich mir ansehe, was der für sein Futter und andere Sachen aufruft, kann ich es wirklich kaum glauben .......
# Werbe-Links  Die Redaktion hier hat ja vor ein paar Tagen nochmal explizit drauf hingewiesen, daß das Posten von Werbe-Links nicht gestattet ist . Siehe AB-News, Links und Werbung in der Signatur oder in Postings ...... Heißt das jetzt, das wir garkeine Links zu Tackledealern etc. mehr posten dürfen ?? Wie seht Ihr das ?


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Brasse schwieriger als Zander?
> Das haben wir hier seit etwa 10 Jahren auch - es gibt kaum noch Brassen im Rhein.
> Und was war der Fluß mal VOLL mit diesen Tieren..





Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Genau wie bei mir am RMD-Kanal. Da wurde geschimpft wenn einer gebissen hatte, und wieder reingeschmissen. Ich höre mich noch sagen:
> "Eines Tages werdet ihr froh sein...."
> Das ganze letzte Jahr hab ich dort 1 Brasse erwischt - beim Grundelangeln. Deshalb wieder eine Jahreskarte genommen.
> Angel dort mit Winkelpicker oder Pose , je nach Laune.


Genau wie bei uns !! Es gibt sie noch, auch in stattlichen Größen, aber sie sind fast unmöglich zu fangen ...... Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einige hundert Stunden mit Kopfrute und Feeder alles mögliche probiert, nicht ein Stück !! Auch unsere Karpfenangler fangen sie nicht als Beifang .... Echt ein Jammer, am leichten Gerät immer ein toller Drill, wenn das Wasser nicht schon zu warm ist !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Ha, Tom, der Schlögl-Stand hat mich auf der Stippermesse wirklich überrascht. 
Ich habe mich ja früher gelegentlich zu mildem Spott hinreißen lassen (#abkupfern), aber dort fand ich Drennan Haken und -Futterkörbe, die in D schwer aufzutreibenden Kamasan B560 Haken (angeblich einer der besten Plötz-Haken überhaupt) und und und. Zu den 17€ für das EVO Profi Set (haha) kommen noch fette 1€ Porto rauf.

Um Links zu Online-Shops in den Postings würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, solange das im Rahmen bleibt.
Es geht in dem uralt-Posting der früheren AB-Leitung wohl eher um Leute, die richtig spammen wollten.


----------



## Kochtopf

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> # Bissanzeiger   Mit vier Spitzen ??  Für 17 Teuronen ???  *Vom Schlögl ???????*  Das klingt ja fast unglaublich !!! Wenn ich mir ansehe, was der für sein Futter und andere Sachen aufruft, kann ich es wirklich kaum glauben .......
> # Werbe-Links  Die Redaktion hier hat ja vor ein paar Tagen nochmal explizit drauf hingewiesen, daß das Posten von Werbe-Links nicht gestattet ist . Siehe AB-News, Links und Werbung in der Signatur oder in Postings ...... Heißt das jetzt, das wir garkeine Links zu Tackledealern etc. mehr posten dürfen ?? Wie seht Ihr das ?
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ich sehe es so dass ich nichts an die grosse Glocke hänge und keine Links im Klartext posten, ich empfehle das gleiche denn wer fragt kriegt antworten


----------



## Ruttentretzer

@geomas
Eigentlich angel ich ganz einfach. Bissl mit Semmelbrösel und Weizenkleie, Dosenmais und Pinkies anfüttern. 3-4 Faustgroße Knödel. Warten bis Fische da sind.
Dann nur noch mit einzelnen Maiskörnern nachfüttern. Meine liebste Methode ist mit Waggler. Im Fluss mit Winklepicker.
Bei uns in den Flüssen ( Wörnitz,Altmühl ) ist es das schwierigste an den zahlreichen Satzkarpfen vorbei zu angeln.
Nach mehreren K kann man auf Brachsen aufgeben.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Eben war DPD da, mit einem Teil meiner Futterbestellung. Da scheint beim Paketdienst mal wieder was schief gelaufen zu sein, es kam nur Paket 2 von 2 an..... Na ja, mal bis morgen warten und wenn dann nichts kommt, den sehr netten Norbert Bleisteiner mal anrufen......... Wer Futter oder Einzelmehle braucht, dem kann ich NB Angelsport nur wärmstens empfehlen ! Im Moment ist wieder Futterfest mit wirklich sensationellen Preisen ! 


Tight lines
Tom


----------



## Mescalero

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> # Bissanzeiger   Mit vier Spitzen ??  Für 17 Teuronen ???  *Vom Schlögl ???????*  Das klingt ja fast unglaublich !!! Wenn ich mir ansehe, was der für sein Futter und andere Sachen aufruft, kann ich es wirklich kaum glauben .......
> # Werbe-Links  Die Redaktion hier hat ja vor ein paar Tagen nochmal explizit drauf hingewiesen, daß das Posten von Werbe-Links nicht gestattet ist . Siehe AB-News, Links und Werbung in der Signatur oder in Postings ...... Heißt das jetzt, das wir garkeine Links zu Tackledealern etc. mehr posten dürfen ?? Wie seht Ihr das ?
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Genau genommen nicht. Ich bin aber ein großer Anhänger des zivilen Ungehorsams und finde es mehr als vertretbar, wenn hier auf diese Art auf bestimmte Artikel hingewiesen wird.
Das ist in meinen Augen noch nicht einmal Schleichwerbung. Im Extremfall wäre auch das Posten von Fotos am Wasser untersagt, wenn dort zu erkennen ist, um welche Rute oder um welchen Kescher es sich handelt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Weizenkleie ist dafür perfekt...
Sättigt nicht, nimmt sehr gut Aromen auf und kostet nix... .


----------



## Ukel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Eben war DPD da, mit einem Teil meiner Futterbestellung. Da scheint beim Paketdienst mal wieder was schief gelaufen zu sein, es kam nur Paket 2 von 2 an..... Na ja, mal bis morgen warten und wenn dann nichts kommt, den sehr netten Norbert Bleisteiner mal anrufen......... Wer Futter oder Einzelmehle braucht, dem kann ich NB Angelsport nur wärmstens empfehlen ! Im Moment ist wieder Futterfest mit wirklich sensationellen Preisen !
> 
> 
> Tight lines
> Tom


Hab grad mal nachgesehen, sieht sehr lohnenswert aus, evtl. bestelle ich sogar ein paar Mehle.


----------



## Ukel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Genau wie bei uns !! Es gibt sie noch, auch in stattlichen Größen, aber sie sind fast unmöglich zu fangen ...... Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einige hundert Stunden mit Kopfrute und Feeder alles mögliche probiert, nicht ein Stück !! Auch unsere Karpfenangler fangen sie nicht als Beifang .... Echt ein Jammer, am leichten Gerät immer ein toller Drill, wenn das Wasser nicht schon zu warm ist !
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Wir haben auch Seen, wo man kaum noch gute Brassen mit Stippe oder Feeder fängt, sie sind aber drin. Hab letztes Jahr dann mal in die Nacht hinein und mit Methodfeeder geangelt, siehe da, sie gingen an den Haken. Haben ihr Fressverhalten anscheinend umgestellt auf nachtaktiv.
Wer die Große Aue bei Sulingen kennt, weiß, dass man dort tagsüber meistens nur Kleinfische fängt, Ausnhamen gibt es natürlich, nachts dagegen die großen Brassen kommen, dann sind plötzlich Fänge von... bis.... kg im mittleren zweistelligen Bereich möglich. Auch dort war es mal anders, warum auch immer.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weizenkleie ist dafür perfekt...
> Sättigt nicht, nimmt sehr gut Aromen auf und kostet nix... .


Ende November mit Kaffeesatz gestreckt. Danke 16er Haken. Das kam raus aus´m Baggersee.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Um Links zu Online-Shops in den Postings würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, solange das im Rahmen bleibt.
> Es geht in dem uralt-Posting der früheren AB-Leitung wohl eher um Leute, die richtig spammen wollten.


Werbung isch scho guad, wenn mir ebbes davo hänn...  so, oder so ähnlich war das seinerzeit vom T.F. gemeint.


----------



## Mikesch

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> ... Da scheint beim Paketdienst mal wieder was schief gelaufen zu sein, es kam nur Paket 2 von 2 an..... …


Das kenne ich fast nur so, bin immer verwundert wenn dann doch 2 Pakete nach der Arbeit im Windfang stehen weil es ausnahmsweise mal geklappt hat.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Frage zu den Shimano Matchen: gab es vor der Super Ultegra eine Ultegra? Hintergrund ist ich habe eine Ultegra Match 390F. Weitere Beschriftung ist LDR System und Fast Action made in Japan. Das Futeral ist rechteckig (Plastik mit Stoff überzogen). Eine Bestellnr. ist nicht vorhanden. Gekauft vor mindestens 10 Jahren.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tobias85

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Frage zu den Shimano Matchen: gab es vor der Super Ultegra eine Ultegra? Hintergrund ist ich habe eine Ultegra Match 390F. Weitere Beschriftung ist LDR System und Fast Action made in Japan. Das Futeral ist rechteckig (Plastik mit Stoff überzogen). Eine Bestellnr. ist nicht vorhanden. Gekauft vor mindestens 10 Jahren.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Ja, die gab es. Ich glaube, es gab vorher sogar verschiedene Ultegras (ohne Super). Ist deins zufällig eine blaue?


----------



## Tricast

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Frage zu den Shimano Matchen: gab es vor der Super Ultegra eine Ultegra? Hintergrund ist ich habe eine Ultegra Match 390F. Weitere Beschriftung ist LDR System und Fast Action made in Japan. Das Futeral ist rechteckig (Plastik mit Stoff überzogen). Eine Bestellnr. ist nicht vorhanden. Gekauft vor mindestens 10 Jahren.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Ja, das ist das Non Plus Ultra von Shimano, danach gab es die Super Ultegra. Für die Ultegra in einem sehr guten Zustand rufen die heute noch um die 350 € auf. Laut Katalog sollte die mal fast 1000 DM kosten.
Meine habe ich aber bestimmt schon vor 25 Jahren gekauft.

Nach meiner Meinung gibt es zwei Top Matchruten von Shimanski, die Diaflash und dann die Ultegra.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Um Links zu Online-Shops in den Postings würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, solange das im Rahmen bleibt.
> Es geht in dem uralt-Posting der früheren AB-Leitung wohl eher um Leute, die richtig spammen wollten.


Eben, es geht ja meist um den Hinweis auf ein Bestimmtes Produkt mit Bild und Infos. Und wenn man mal Wirklich einen Laden loben möchte ist dies ja auch im Top oder Flop Thread möglich.
Es rennt ja niemand durch die Gegend und spammt Seitenbachermässig "Kauft Madendosen von GREYS!"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Meine habe ich aber bestimmt schon vor 25 Jahren gekauft.
> 
> Nach meiner Meinung gibt es zwei Top Matchruten von Shimanski, die Diaflash und dann die Ultegra.


Das sind ja nur Sammelklassenbegriffe von Shimano, bei denen heißt ja jede zweite Rute oder zweites Fahrradzahnrad so,
das ist dammich ungenau und scheußlich überladen mit den immer wieder gleichen Namen!
Absolut untauglich zur Websuche.

Hast du irgendwelche (vierstellige ) Jahreszahlen dazu, dann könnte ich ja bei nächster Gelegenheit mal weiter fahnden, was wann wo aufgelistet war.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Eben, es geht ja meist um den Hinweis auf ein Bestimmtes Produkt mit Bild und Infos. Und wenn man mal Wirklich einen Laden loben möchte ist dies ja auch im Top oder Flop Thread möglich.
> Es rennt ja niemand durch die Gegend und spammt Seitenbachermässig "Kauft Madendosen von GREYS!"



Da kenne ich nur einen der die Madendosen von Greys wie Sauerbier anpreist!  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Hallo Herr Minimax, noch einmal vielen Dank an die Missus für den Bilch. Habe den Druck rahmen lassen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*Shimano Company History*

1921
Shozaburo Shimano establishes Shimano Iron Works.
In February 1921, he opened Shimano Iron Works in Higashi Minato in Sakai City when he was 26 years old. On the site of a demolished celluloid factory, he rented a nearly 40-square-meter area. 
Begins production of the bicycle freewheel.

1970
*Fishing Tackle* Division is launched.
Fishing Tackle Division was launched as a second business pillar which aligns to the corporate vision: contributing to promotion of public health by encouraging outdoor activities. 
1971
The DUX series of spinning reels is in the market.
1985
Shimano Europe is relocated to Hilden, West Germany.
The Titanos series of new alloy reels are in the market.
Titanos utilizes an advances composite construction which combined titanium fiber, carbon fiber, and resin materials. 
1989
Shimano Benelux B.V. and* Shimano Europe Fishing Holding B.V.* are established.
1992
The 1st model of STELLA (SBL) is launched.　Shimano Balance Lock (SBL) is released.
1995
The 1995 model of STELLA (Ship) is in the market.
Equipped with SHIP (Smooth and Hi-Power System) to vastly improve reeling.
1998
The 1998 model of STELLA (X-Ship) is in the market.
3rd model is developed extremely thin body based on a conceptual breakthrough: rather than minimizing the reel parts, the development team sought ways to envelop the parts in the most compact manner.
2000
The Millenium model of STELLA 2000 (Millenium + F) is released.
The Stella Millenium Edition, which was male-to-order, featured Super Slow Oscillation System, designed to increase casting distance. This was also the first model to incorporate a screw handle. The entire body was plated and had "Millenium Edition" engraved by laser.
2001
The 2001 (FA + FW) model of STELLA is released.
Shimano further developed Super Slow Oscillation System employed in Millenium Edition.The development team also identified the effect of the winding strokes on anglers' feel. Awide varaiety of lineups enable users to select the spool of most suitable diameter for each rod.
2004
STELLA 2004 (FB) model is in the market.
A stainless steel one-piece bail was employed to take advantage of thin bails. Other advanced features include titanium coated guard fins and a change in the position of stopper switches. 
2007
STELLA 2007 (FD) model is in the market.
The new model featured an AR-C spool, designed to increase the casting distance by controlling the spool unwinding resistance. Moreover, this mechanism was effective in rescuing line troubles at the time of casting. To prevent corrosion of the bearings especially by saltwater, the new model also featured Anti-Rust Bearings (S A-RB). 
2010
STELLA 2010 (FE) model incorporated the X-SHIP is released.
The new model incorporated the X-SHIP gear system, developed to achieve ultimate rotation performance. Taking advantage of Shimano's excellent metal processing technologies, particularly its high-precision machining technology, our production team carefully finished metal case. The result was even smoother rotation of the gears.
2014
STELLA 2014 (FI) model is released.
MicroModule gear technology to the worm shaft idle gear reduces oscillation vibration. This is an incredible breakthrough in design and delivers an outstanding level smoothness without sacrificing strength or durability.
2018
STELLA 2018 (FJ) model is released
The New Shimano Stella has the smoothest and most efficient drive train Shimano has ever engineered with unprecedented durability. The introduction of the newly engineered Micro Module II with unique gear teeth and surface design delivers amazing smoothness and durability above the already unmatched Shimano HAGANE gear quality. 


Sind also nur 50 Jahre zu überblicken 
die ersten 19 Jahre können wir wohl taktvoll übergehen,
wobei Internet von 1989 und danach noch nicht so pralle war und von vor der Jahrtausendwende wenig gespeichert ist.
Shimano sieht seine Historie für das Fishing-Tackle prior in der Stella Angelrolle, sozusagen als epochales Rollenwelt-Leitprodukt.
Seit X-Ship und F sehe ich persönlich aber wenig wirklichen Fortschritt, oder auch das Gegenteil.

Wer hat die 22 Jahreskataloge 1989-2010 (noch) ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute war es ja endlich mal ein bisschen sonnig.
Die Gelegenheit konnte ich nicht verstreichen lassen und wollte mal mit der Bolo auf Plötz.

Also ab zum Flüsschen...etwas Futter rein und los....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gebissen hat es auch ganz gut.
Plötzen und Döbel.
Setzkescherfoto.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Köder waren Maden und Flocke am 8er Haken.

Der größte Plötz heute hatte immerhin 325mm......


----------



## geomas

Wunderschöne Fische, Petri heil und danke fürs Teilen Deiner Erlebnisse am Wasser, lieber Prof!


----------



## Mescalero

Wahnsinn!

Ich war heute auch am (immer noch übervollen) Bach, ohne Angel aber mit Brot. Flocken reingeschmissen und aufs Wasser geglotzt....nichts, kein einziger Schnapp.


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Köder waren Maden und Flocke am 8er Haken.
> 
> Der größte Plötz heute hatte immerhin 325mm......
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339828


Klasse Fische, tolle Farbenpracht , Petri.
Lässt du die Pose (verzögert) treiben oder angelst du stationär, die Rute nur fürs Foto abgelegt?


----------



## Minimax

Hohoho, @Professor Tinca , was für ein Fang! Ein Superlativ jagt den nächsten, herzliches Petri von mir, 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gebissen hat es auch ganz gut.
> Plötzen und Döbel.
> Setzkescherfoto.....


Schöne Sammlung  , und der Petrus ist ja voll mit dir!


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Minimax, noch einmal vielen Dank an die Missus für den Bilch. Habe den Druck rahmen lassen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Oh, das ist aber ein edles Heim für das Tierchen, toll. Ich Zeig das Bild heute Abend der Liebsten, da wird sie sich sehr freuen,
Herzliche Grüsse,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Klasse Fische, tolle Farbenpracht , Petri.
> Lässt du die Pose (verzögert) treiben oder angelst du stationär, die Rute nur fürs Foto abgelegt?




Hab ich für's Foto abgelegt(und zum abhaken usw.).
Ansonsten behalte ich se in der Hand und dirigiere die Pose - mal verzögert mal frei treibend.


----------



## Andal

Hab heute mal den neuen Griff mit Ölwachs versiegelt. Bei immer noch 400 cm zu viel Wasser ist auch alle Zeit.


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung gibt es zwei Top Matchruten von Shimanski, die Diaflash und dann die Ultegra


Eine Diaflash wird zur Zeit in der Bucht angeboten. Steht bei 133 €. Die sieht richtig gut aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gebissen hat es auch ganz gut.
> Plötzen und Döbel.
> Setzkescherfoto.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339826
> Anhang anzeigen 339827



Andras ! Das ist der Hammer! 
Dickes Petri !


----------



## Jason

Petri Herr Professor. Da kann man echt neidisch werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Frage, aus welchem Jahr stammt die Diaflash? 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Frage, aus welchem Jahr stammt die Diaflash?
> Gruß Jason


Du weisst schon, dass dir keine Ruten mehr ins Haus kommen?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dunweisst schon, dass dir keine Ruten mehr ins Haus kommen?


Mit solchen "Meineiden" sollte man  sehr vorsichtig sein. Das Netz vergisst nie!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Eine Diaflash wird zur Zeit in der Bucht angeboten. Steht bei 133 €. Die sieht richtig gut aus.


Ich schätze, du meinst die Shimano Diaflash 360H Match, und die ist nach meinem Wissen vom Material her deutlich vor 2000 zu datieren.
Ich habe einige andere Ruten ohne Shimano-Label drauf in der Blankbauweise, sogar echt 3D-sphärischer Carbon-Flash (selber auseinander gepult), Made in Südkorea von etwa 1995, und ich denke Shimano war nicht hinterher. Gibt das auch bis heute als Deckmatte, sieht immer gut aus.
Der violette Strich ist ein Merkmal des letzten Jahrtausends, das war schon beim "Umschichten" meines damaligen Händlers in HRO ein bischen alt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, die gab es. Ich glaube, es gab vorher sogar verschiedene Ultegras (ohne Super). Ist deins zufällig eine blaue?


Ja die Rute ist Blau. Korkgriff mit hinten Duplon. Rollenhalter wird von vorne geschraubt (Fuji IPS it Duplon).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Mescalero

jason 1 schrieb:


> Eine Diaflash wird zur Zeit in der Bucht angeboten. Steht bei 133 €. Die sieht richtig gut aus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Eben habe ich einen alten (von 2010) Faden im maggotdrowners-Forum gesehen, da schrieb jemand, dass die Ruten nicht mehr als 50£ wert seien. Ein andere User hatte eine im Secondhandladen für 20£ gekauft...
Angeblich ist der verschiebbare Rutenhalter _a pain in the arse... _sinngemäß.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Mit solchen "Meineiden" sollte man  sehr vorsichtig sein. Das Netz vergisst nie!


Das Netz vergisst - el Potto nie


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Angeblich ist der verschiebbare Rutenhalter _a pain in the arse... _sinngemäß.


Wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann, ist das eine schwere Katastrophe für den geneigten Angler! 
Das ist nicht DAU und narrensicher.

Vlt. so ein bischen wie ein Auto, was man zum starten ankurbeln muss, aber selbst das hat einige unbestreitbare Vorteile.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Die Rute war eine Vorführrute meines Gerätehändlers bei Fischereilehrgängen hat mich damals 150€ gekostet. Muß aber doch schon mindestens 15 Jahre hersein als ich sie gekauft habe.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ein Bild wär mal schön ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Bild wär mal schön ...


Auf mm-Papier? XD


----------



## Tricast

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ja die Rute ist Blau. Korkgriff mit hinten Duplon. Rollenhalter wird von vorne geschraubt (Fuji IPS it Duplon).
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Gerd, Deine Matche  ist eine Ultegra Match Made in Japan! Die erste Ultegra Match!! Bei Google "Shimano Ultegra Match" eingeben dann kommen Bilder. Alle Nachfolgenden haben irgendwelche Zusätze wie Super oder AX. Die Rute wurde in einem Rechteckigen Plastikrohr geliefert das mit blauen Corduba Stoff bespannt war. Diese Rute erziehlt auch heute noch sehr gute Preise.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf mm-Papier? XD


Guter Hinweis!
So dass man die Beschriftung in besser als mm-Auflösung lesen kann.


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Bild wär mal schön ...



www.google.de/search?q=shimano+ultegra+match+390+f&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiFy5629oPoAhWtM-wKHXlQD6IQ7Al6BAgKEBk&biw=1495&bih=782

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn es die blauliche Shimano Ultegra Match 390R Response
ist, da ist auch eine bei ebay drin, vorhin schon aufgedeckt.

F , R , S ?

die ?


			https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/pict/223455172515_/Shimano-Ultegra-Match-390-FMade-in-JapanDiaflashTwin-power.jpg
		


oder die ?


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/faUAAOSwBRhdcTV5/s-l1600.jpg
		



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/SoMAAOSwtLhdcTeI/s-l1600.jpg
		



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/SEcAAOSwLTxdcThg/s-l1600.jpg
		



oder die ?


			https://www.fishingmagic.com/forums/attachments/general-fishing/6648d1556981043-vintage-shimano-match-rods-sale-20190504_131312.jpg
		


Diese ist sehr viel weniger blau ?


			https://fishingtime.hu/kepek/aprohirdetesek/9000/9619_shimano-ultegra-match.jpg
		



Der Zeitbereich für diese NEU scheint sich auf 1995 bis 1997 einengen zu lassen.

Ich habe die übrigens nie in die Hand genommen, wegen dem vielen Duplon am Griff!


----------



## Andal

Ich finde es ausgesprochen schade, dass der verschiebbare Rollenhalter so aus der Mode kam. Für meinen Geschmack endet der Untergriff genau am Ellenbogen. Deswegen bin ich auch noch so ein Fan von Schieberingen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn man ihn mit der richtigen Passung und richtigen Unterstützung verwendet, sich ein bischen mit dem Rollenfuß auseinandersetzt, dann ist das die optimale Verheiratung von Rute und Rolle!

Billige Rollen mit dicken Plastikklumpfüssen haben schon mal ein Problem.
Eine blaue Ambidex mit ihrem sehr schlanken Fuß auch, da geht es leicht aufzufüttern mit Unterfütterung.
Du bist ja auch so ein "Lederheini", Andal


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Hab eine alte von Sportex. 42 Jahre alt aus Glasfaser. Die Rollenhalter sind schon arg ausgeleiert. Sie ist mein verlängerter Arm.
Muss halt den Rollenfuss unterlegen, und die Schieberinge mit Gummiringen fixieren.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tricast schrieb:


> www.google.de/search?q=shimano+ultegra+match+390+f&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiFy5629oPoAhWtM-wKHXlQD6IQ7Al6BAgKEBk&biw=1495&bih=782
> 
> Gruß Heinz



es ist die 390F


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass dir keine Ruten mehr ins Haus kommen?


Isch gucke nur.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Professor Tinca!

@kuttenkarl: Hüte die Rute wie deinen Augapfel! Und wenn du sie irgendwann nichtmehr brauchst: hier wird man sie dir aus der Hand reißen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias, schau mal, die hat schon viel mehr Ähnlichkeit mit deiner, laut deiner gezeigten Aufschrift:



			https://i.imged.pl/shimano-super-ultegra-match-420fa-dolnik-tuba-pokrowiec-3-33103642.jpg
		

Die ist jünger als die 390F von kuttenkarl.

Ich glaube, ich bekomme die min.  5-6 Ultegra Match Modelle langsam auf die Reihe zusammen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an @Professor Tinca. Einfach unglaublich.


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Tobias, schau mal, die hat schon viel mehr Ähnlichkeit mit deiner, laut deiner gezeigten Aufschrift:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imged.pl/shimano-super-ultegra-match-420fa-dolnik-tuba-pokrowiec-3-33103642.jpg
> 
> 
> Die ist jünger als die 390F von kuttenkarl.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich bekomme die min.  5-6 Ultegra Match Modelle langsam auf die Reihe zusammen!



Zumindest optisch ist sie das schon fast. Bei meiner sind Super und Ultegra allerdings ein Wort und nicht getrennt.

Dass die Superultegras jünger als die ultegra sind, davon bin ich fest ausgegangen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wo kann ich diese Seitenbißanzeiger eigentlich kaufen..?
> Beim Schlögel direkt ja wohl nicht.... der erwartet doch nicht dass ich ihm ne mail schicke und händisch überweise...
> Wisst ihr nen Shop..??




Es gibt seit einigen Jahren auch einen anderen Anbieter für solch einen Seitenbissanzeiger, der, völlig zu Unrecht, viel zu selten genannt wird.
Google einfach mal nach "Helis Bissanzeiger".  

Im übrigen sollte man natürlich schon in etwa wissen, wozu diese Seitenbissanzeiger gerade an einer Feederrute eigentlich gedacht sind.
In erster Linie gehts dabei um fiese Bedingungen wie starke Seitenwinde, schlechte Ablagemöglichkeit der Rute am Spot zur Bisserkennung usw.

Wenn du aufgrund von starkem Seitenwind die Rutenspitze unter Wasser drücken mußt, hilft dir die Spitze natürlich nicht mehr zur Bisserkennung.
Genau dann kommt der Seitenbissanzeiger ins Spiel.
Das Gleiche ist auch, wenn an deinem Spot kaum Platz ist, um die Rute im entsprechenden Winkel aufzubauen, damit die Spitze eben auch optisch anzeigen kann.

Um diese Bissanzeiger so effektiv wie möglich einzusetzen, muß die Rute möglichst in einer Linie zum ausgebrachten Köder sein..die Schnur bildet quasi eine direkte Linie ohne Abwinklung.
_*Und, das ist sehr wichtig, die Bissanzeiger ersetzen die Spitze als Anzeige, es ist keine Kombination beider.*_
Jedwede Abwinklung vermindert die Effektivität dieser Bissanzeige.


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke Rudi!
Gerade bestellt - die sehen wirklich brauchbar aus..
Wenn ich mal auf große Entfernung angeln muß,,weil Weib und Hund zuviel Lärm machen, habe ich eine sensible Bißanzeige.

Hey Prof - sehr schönes Rotauge/Energhia Bild. Ziert jetzt meinen Desktop..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, da ist man mal anderthalb Tage off und schon kommt man kaum noch mit dem Lesen nach. Wenn das Tempo wie so oft am Wochenende noch forciert wird, dürften wir spätestens Sonntag auf Seite 2.000 sein. So, mit beneidenswerter Regelmäßigkeit schicke ich ein herzliches Petri an @Professor Tinca. Ein wunderschöner Fang, den du Deinem Flüsschen wieder entlocken konntest. Bei den gestrigen fast schon frühlingshaften Bedingungen war es mit Sicherheit klasse am Wasser.
@cyprinusbarbus: Bei unserem FP ist auch gerade Futterfest. War gestern kurz da, um Maden fürs WE zu kaufen und hab auch einige 1,99 Mischungen der Hausmarke mitgenommen. Ohne den günstigen Preis klein reden zu wollen, ich bin etwas enttäuscht. Nicht weil das Futter nicht so dolle ist, sondern weil es von den vier gekauften Tüten keine auf der Waage auf 1000 gr gebracht hat. Die schwerste wog 984 gr (einschließlich Verpackung). Wie es sich am Wasser macht, werde ich morgen ausprobieren.
So, allen Ükeln schon mal eine schönen Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## rhinefisher

Beim FP muss ich gleich auch noch vorbei um ne (für mich..) grössere Menge Futter zu kaufen.
Bei den Preisen muß man einfach etwas mehr kaufen...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Moinsens !
Bei den "Angeldiscountern" bin ich leider zu oft auf die Nase gefallen, was Futter angeht. Entweder war es einfach nur billigstes Paniermehl mit ein wenig Farbe und Aroma oder total überlagert,bzw. mit schon ranzigem Fischmehl angerührt, das beste war aber ein 15 KG Sack Feederfutter mit hohem Anteil an "Lebendproteinen", damit habe ich mir Lebensmittelmotten eingefangen, die Seuche bin ich bis heute nicht mehr los geworden !!! 
Seit dem nur noch NB Angelsport ......  van den Eynde zu konkurrenzlosen Preisen und immer superfrisch, und die Hausmarken sind auch absolut top und immer bestens. Meine vorgestrige Lieferung hatte Produktionsdatum 01/2020 und 02/2020 !!! Die Zammataro Preise habe ich noch nicht verglichen, da es mir grundsätzlich zu teuer ist .....  Auch die Einzelmehle sind immer absolut frisch, in das Tortenbodenmehl könnte ich mich reinlegen ..... 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## tob_wilson

Guten Morgen , ok es ist schon Mittag. 

Wochenende steht wieder an ich hab Zeit zu angeln, von dem her eine Frage zum Köder. 
Habt ihr schon mal mit einer Lyoner gefischt? Also ein kleines Stück, oder was ähnlichem?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mit Lyoner noch nicht. Aber
schon mal Mit einem Stück Bockwurst am Haar. Damit konnte ich sogar zwei vernünftige Brassen fangen. Auch Friedfische sind keine Vegetarier.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Moinsens !
Nee, noch nicht . Aber alternativ gibts bei Lidl Frühstücksfleisch auch in Wurstform..... Ist deutlich fester als der Dosen-Spam, hält besser am Haken und ist m.M.n. ein wenig aromatischer als aus der Dose ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ukel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Moinsens !
> Bei den "Angeldiscountern" bin ich leider zu oft auf die Nase gefallen, was Futter angeht. Entweder war es einfach nur billigstes Paniermehl mit ein wenig Farbe und Aroma oder total überlagert,bzw. mit schon ranzigem Fischmehl angerührt, das beste war aber ein 15 KG Sack Feederfutter mit hohem Anteil an "Lebendproteinen", damit habe ich mir Lebensmittelmotten eingefangen, die Seuche bin ich bis heute nicht mehr los geworden !!!
> Seit dem nur noch NB Angelsport ......  van den Eynde zu konkurrenzlosen Preisen und immer superfrisch, und die Hausmarken sind auch absolut top und immer bestens. Meine vorgestrige Lieferung hatte Produktionsdatum 01/2020 und 02/2020 !!! Die Zammataro Preise habe ich noch nicht verglichen, da es mir grundsätzlich zu teuer ist .....  Auch die Einzelmehle sind immer absolut frisch, in das Tortenbodenmehl könnte ich mich reinlegen .....
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ich habe gestern auf Grund deiner Empfehlung bei NB eine Reihe von Einzelmehlen bestellt, nun bin ich mal gespannt. Die Preise sind wirklich sehr akzeptabel.


----------



## tob_wilson

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mit Lyoner noch nicht. Aber
> schon mal Mit einem Stück Bockwurst am Haar. Damit konnte ich sogar zwei vernünftige Brassen fangen. Auch Friedfische sind keine Vegetarier.




Ja allgemein Fleischwurst, ist für die kältere Zeit ja vorteilhaft?


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Tom - das sind ja Preise....
Netter Laden dieser NB Angelsport - kannte ich noch nicht.
Jetzt überlege ich ob man überhaupt zum FP fahren sollte...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auf Grund deiner Empfehlung bei NB eine Reihe von Einzelmehlen bestellt, nun bin ich mal gespannt. Die Preise sind wirklich sehr akzeptabel.


Du wirst garantiert nicht enttäuscht werden !!! 
Auch die Versandkosten sind absolut fair !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @Professor Tinca!
> 
> @kuttenkarl: Hüte die Rute wie deinen Augapfel! Und wenn du sie irgendwann nichtmehr brauchst: hier wird man sie dir aus der Hand reißen


die Rute hat leider schon etwas gelitten, kleinere Lackschäden am Spitzenteil und diesen Winter habe ich 2 defekte Ringe erneuert. Wer verkauft den eine einmal erstandende Rute? Einmal haben, immer haben.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ohne den günstigen Preis klein reden zu wollen, ich bin etwas enttäuscht. Nicht weil das Futter nicht so dolle ist, sondern weil es von den vier gekauften Tüten keine auf der Waage auf 1000 gr gebracht hat. Die schwerste wog 984 gr (einschließlich Verpackung).


So kommt man zu einer veritablen Ladenkette.

Und was die ganzen Alternativen zu Tulip und SPAM abgeht. Nur wenn  es sinkt taugt es auch wirklich. Fettigste Auftreiber kann man ziemlich vergessen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mit Lyoner noch nicht. Aber
> schon mal Mit einem Stück Bockwurst am Haar. Damit konnte ich sogar zwei vernünftige Brassen fangen. Auch Friedfische sind keine Vegetarier.


Als Franke nehme ich natürlich Leberkäs. Den billigen vom Aldi. Ein Kumpel hat sogar einen Waller damit gefangen.
Auch ein super Döbel/ Aitelköder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auf Grund deiner Empfehlung bei NB eine Reihe von Einzelmehlen bestellt, nun bin ich mal gespannt. Die Preise sind wirklich sehr akzeptabel.



Ich bestelle dort seit Jahren, die Mehle besitzen eine erstklassige Qualität. Du wirst dich freuen!


----------



## Andal

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Als Franke nehme ich natürlich Leberkäs. Den billigen vom Aldi. Ein Kumpel hat sogar einen Waller damit gefangen.
> Auch ein super Döbel/ Aitelköder.


Angeln ist auch die einzige Verwendungsmöglichkeit für das Zeug. Zum Essen taugt das nicht.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Andal schrieb:


> Angeln ist auch die einzige Verwendungsmöglichkeit für das Zeug. Zum Essen taugt das nicht.


Soviel scharfen Senf gibt´s nicht.


----------



## Andal

...und einen guten Metzgerleberkas wirft keiner ins Wasser.


----------



## Ukel

@cyprinusbarbus , @Fantastic Fishing 
Ich nehme euch beim Wort.
Vielleicht werde ich in Zukunft wieder mehr selber Anmischen, freue mich schon auf das olfaktorische und gustatorische Erlebnis


----------



## Ruttentretzer

In Fürth hatten wir früher einen Metzger im Verein, der hat eine rote Stadtwurst selber gemacht. Die war aufgefädelt ein sicherer Köder auf Barben.
Beim Spürangeln auf Grund viele Bisse, aber nur 50% verwandelt.
Billige Wurst von anderen Metzgern hat nicht gefangen. Leider hat er schon lange aufgehört, weil er nicht mehr selber schlachten durfte.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich ob man überhaupt zum FP fahren sollte...


Wenn du eine Frau im Hause und Küche und Nahrungsmittelzubereitung hat - und behalten willst  , und das gilt für alle hier, dann ...
solltest du die Warnung zu den Motten ernst nehmen, wobei das inzwischen auch für sehr viele Supermarktartikel, ob Tee Teebeutel Kräuter Weizenmehl Haferflocken Nussmehl usw. gilt, von wg. Lebensmittel-rein.
Ein REWE hier wurde gerade abgerissen, die hatten reichlich Motten und die Hohlwände im Billigbau machen das manifest.
Sieht schon lustig aus, wenn man hinter bzw. zwischen die Regalreihen schaut und die Motten fliegen sieht. Aber Edeka konnte das auch, alles raus und 1Jahr Umbau war da auch.

Und wir hatten letztes Jahr mit Mehlmotten und einer weiteren eher exotischen Art unseren "Spaß", die sich an unseren Backmehlvorräten gutlich getan hatten und eine Brut hinlegten. Hier ist es meist ziemlich warm, eben quasi wie auch historisch "Nordromanien" bzw. "Norditalien", in der Sonne und damit Hauswände gibt es ab Februar auch mal 40 Grad, das beschleunigt Mottenaufkommen ungemein.
Das ist eine langwierige Schaisse und Dauerjagd, wenn da einmal was in geschlüpft - also Menge - rausgekommen ist, hinter den Einbauküchenzeilen sich nett ausruhen kann, und Ritzen und Spalten nutzt ...
Gibt viele, die kriegen die Motten, und sie nicht wieder los. Und die Verbreitung nimmt über die letzten Jahre zu.

Sowohl die fliegenden als auch die Raupen nagen sich ohne große Probleme durch einen starken Gefrierbeutel in PRIVA-Dicke durch, das nützt weniger als gedacht. Pappe u. Verkaufskartons wird eh hinterwandert, die Folienverpackung ala Kartoffelchips ist auch kein echtes Hindernis.
Wer attraktive Futtermittel lagert und somit Motten optimal anfüttert, sollte auch an dichtes Containern denken.
Schraubdeckelgläser sind nicht immer wirklich dicht, die beliebten Plastikklammern für Tüten auch nicht, Weckgläser mit Gummi und Klammer 100%. Blechdosen vom Kaffee prinzipiell schon. Plastikdosen mit Einpressdichtung rund herum ala Tupperware sind möglich, sollten aber keine Ecken hochziehen und so.
Eine richtige Futterkiste mit Dichtung und Verschluß jedes kleinsten Löchlein und Ritze tut Not.
Aufteilen in kleine Gebinde macht den Schaden geringer,
wobei Mottenmaden darin für unsere Anfütterzwecke eine geringere Hürde als für den Backbetrieb darstellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bestelle dort seit Jahren, die Mehle besitzen eine erstklassige Qualität. Du wirst dich freuen!


Aha, der Futterhamster persönlich! 
Fein, somit bist du bisher auch an Motten vorbeigekommen, oder? 

Beware of flying Demon


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha, der Futterhamster persönlich!
> Fein, somit bist du bisher auch an Motten vorbeigekommen, oder?
> 
> Beware of flying Demon



Nein, ich wurde auch von den Motten invasioniert, meine Abwehrmaßnahmen haben aber gegriffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Super! 
Vlt. hast du ja noch ein paar effektive Tricks (?), von Lavendel (Geruchstarnung) aufhängen bis über sonstwas


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Super!
> Vlt. hast du ja noch ein paar effektive Tricks (?), von Lavendel (Geruchstarnung) aufhängen bis über sonstwas



Nein, ich habe mein Futter einfach in Nachbars Schlafzimmer gebunkert.  (ich komme auf das Thema zurück, wenn ich meine einzigartige Verteidigungsstrategie auf dem Blog veröffentlicht habe)


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Frau im Hause und Küche und Nahrungsmittelzubereitung hat - und behalten willst  , und das gilt für alle hier, dann ...
> solltest du die Warnung zu den Motten ernst nehmen, wobei das inzwischen auch für sehr viele Supermarktartikel, ob Tee Teebeutel Kräuter Weizenmehl Haferflocken Nussmehl usw. gilt, von wg. Lebensmittel-rein.
> Ein REWE hier wurde gerade abgerissen, die hatten reichlich Motten und die Hohlwände im Billigbau machen das manifest.
> Sieht schon lustig aus, wenn man hinter bzw. zwischen die Regalreihen schaut und die Motten fliegen sieht. Aber Edeka konnte das auch, alles raus und 1Jahr Umbau war da auch.
> 
> Und wir hatten letztes Jahr mit Mehlmotten und einer weiteren eher exotischen Art unseren "Spaß", die sich an unseren Backmehlvorräten gutlich getan hatten und eine Brut hinlegten. Hier ist es meist ziemlich warm, eben quasi wie auch historisch "Nordromanien" bzw. "Norditalien", in der Sonne und damit Hauswände gibt es ab Februar auch mal 40 Grad, das beschleunigt Mottenaufkommen ungemein.
> Das ist eine langwierige Schaisse und Dauerjagd, wenn da einmal was in geschlüpft - also Menge - rausgekommen ist, hinter den Einbauküchenzeilen sich nett ausruhen kann, und Ritzen und Spalten nutzt ...
> Gibt viele, die kriegen die Motten, und sie nicht wieder los. Und die Verbreitung nimmt über die letzten Jahre zu.
> 
> Sowohl die fliegenden als auch die Raupen nagen sich ohne große Probleme durch einen starken Gefrierbeutel in PRIVA-Dicke durch, das nützt weniger als gedacht. Pappe u. Verkaufskartons wird eh hinterwandert, die Folienverpackung ala Kartoffelchips ist auch kein echtes Hindernis.
> Wer attraktive Futtermittel lagert und somit Motten optimal anfüttert, sollte auch an dichtes Containern denken.
> Schraubdeckelgläser sind nicht immer wirklich dicht, die beliebten Plastikklammern für Tüten auch nicht, Weckgläser mit Gummi und Klammer 100%. Blechdosen vom Kaffee prinzipiell schon. Plastikdosen mit Einpressdichtung rund herum ala Tupperware sind möglich, sollten aber keine Ecken hochziehen und so.
> Eine richtige Futterkiste mit Dichtung und Verschluß jedes kleinsten Löchlein und Ritze tut Not.
> Aufteilen in kleine Gebinde macht den Schaden geringer,
> wobei Mottenmaden darin für unsere Anfütterzwecke eine geringere Hürde als für den Backbetrieb darstellen.


Weithalsrundfässer die Luftdicht schließen eignen sich gut (gibt es auch in kleinen Größen), sind allerdings nicht wirklich gü stig in der Anschaffung. Aber was Lebensmittlesicherheit angeht - wie ihr sicher mitbekommen hat hatten wir Mäuse (laut HFV übrigens als Köder zulässig wenn tot) und wenn man den Geruch verinnerlicht hat staunt man in Supermärkten immer wieder, wie oft es nach Mäuseurin stinkt.
Da schüttelt es einen


----------



## geomas

Danke @Bimmelrudi für Deine Hinweise in Sachen Seitenbißanzeiger! Reibung minimieren ist klar.
Deine kleine SK750 hatte ich mit auf der Stippermesse, wo sie von den verwöhnten Experten wohlwollend gemustert und probegekurbelt wurde.
Leider hab ich es noch nicht geschafft, sie an der ihr versprochenen alten Daiwa-Picker einzusetzen. Kommt aber und ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## geomas

So, vorhin konnte ich dem DPD-Mann ein längliches Paket entreißen.
Es enthielt drei sorgsam verpackte Ruten, die ich am Montag-Abend ersteigert habe.
Eine schöne, handgebaute Twintip-Leger, eine ähmm etwas sehr füllige supaglas-Posenrute von zwöllef Fuß sowie eine spottbillige Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker von 2,55m Länge.

Ich wäre dann bereit für den Frühling!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, vorhin konnte ich dem DPD-Mann ein längliches Paket entreißen.
> Es enthielt drei sorgsam verpackte Ruten, die ich am Montag-Abend ersteigert habe.
> Eine schöne, handgebaute Twintip-Leger, eine ähmm etwas sehr füllige supaglas-Posenrute von zwöllef Fuß sowie eine spottbillige Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker von 2,55m Länge.
> 
> Ich wäre dann bereit für den Frühling!


Für DEN @Fruehling  ?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für DEN @Fruehling  ?



Na logo. 
Wir könnten uns über Jazzmusik, Alkohol und das Droste-_Œuvre_ unterhalten. 
Das sind doch die wichtigen Themen im Leben eines Mannes, oder???


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> So, vorhin konnte ich dem DPD-Mann ein längliches Paket entreißen.
> Es enthielt drei sorgsam verpackte Ruten, die ich am Montag-Abend ersteigert habe.
> Eine schöne, handgebaute Twintip-Leger, eine ähmm etwas sehr füllige supaglas-Posenrute von zwöllef Fuß sowie eine spottbillige Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker von 2,55m Länge.


Ich hoffe, du behältst die Übersicht! 

RuhrfischerPG hatte mal die schöne Rutenaufbewahrungsweise der "Fishing Combo Fisherman Mental Health" (und bei ihm wohl erfolgreich angewendet!)
hier im Forum skizziert, die als das einzig Wahre in Frage kommt und gegen unnützen Tacklekauf und Rutenwälder und Tacklehalden hilft, wie ich es auch ganz früher mal (nur 10 Plätze) und dann mal kurz in einem Haus angefangen hatte (nur 20 Plätze):

Die Ruten stehen sauber aufgereiht in einem Wandregal an einem prominenten Platze im Hause, gerne Flur bzw. Treppenhaus oder Angelzimmer so, an dem man *häufig* vorbeigeht!

Dann schaut man sie oft genug an, freut sich, was man hat, und ist für Neues aus Kataloge und Internet weitgehend immun.
Das Zeug in Keller oder Dachkammer in die Ecke rümpeln heizt jedenfalls nach Monaten den Nachkauftrieb an, das ist mal sicher! 

Von daher drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich irgendeinen sinnigen Platz von sinniger Raumhöhe und ungestörter Verfügbarkeit wieder nutzbar machen kann.
Bisher hilft auch Umschichten und alles genau Durchschauen, wenn genug Zeit ist, und wenn ich nach kaum der Hälfte erschöpft abbreche, bin ich echt einige Zeit immun.  

Die Steigerung ist die "Platzkartennummerierung", also jeder Platz ist vorgeplant und es darf eine beliebige passende Rute drauf, aber keine zusätzlich.
Auf dem Papier bzw. Datei steht das schon, nur die Umsetzung in/an reale Wände muss her!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du behältst die Übersicht!
> 
> RuhrfischerPG hatte mal die schöne Rutenaufbewahrungsweise der "Fishing Combo Fisherman Mental Health" (und bei ihm wohl erfolgreich angewendet!)
> hier im Forum skizziert, die als das einzig Wahre in Frage kommt und gegen unnützen Tacklekauf und Rutenwälder und Tacklehalden hilft, wie ich es auch ganz früher mal (nur 10 Plätze) und dann mal kurz in einem Haus angefangen hatte (nur 20 Plätze):
> 
> Die Ruten stehen sauber aufgereiht in einem Wandregal an einem prominenten Platze im Hause, gerne Flur bzw. Treppenhaus oder Angelzimmer so, an dem man *häufig* vorbeigeht!
> 
> Dann schaut man sie oft genug an, freut sich, was man hat, und ist für Neues aus Kataloge und Internet weitgehend immun.
> Das Zeug in Keller oder Dachkammer in die Ecke rümpeln heizt jedenfalls nach Monaten den Nachkauftrieb an, das ist mal sicher!
> 
> Von daher drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich irgendeinen sinnigen Platz von sinniger Raumhöhe und ungestörter Verfügbarkeit wieder nutzbar machen kann.
> 
> Die Steigerung ist die "Platzkartennummerierung", also jeder Platz ist vorgeplant und es darf eine beliebige passende Rute drauf, aber keine zusätzlich.
> Auf dem Papier bzw. Datei steht das schon, nur die Umsetzung in reale Wände muss her!


Bei @Minimax stehen die Ruten im Schlafzimmer (bzw das Bett im Rutenlager) und... nun... ich wage die Behauptung, dass ab und an ein Neuerwerb bei meinem Freund Mini eintrudelt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei @Minimax stehen die Ruten im Schlafzimmer (bzw das Bett im Rutenlager) und... nun... ich wage die Behauptung, dass ab und an ein Neuerwerb bei meinem Freund Mini eintrudelt


Bett im Rutenlager ist ja köstlich , das passt zu einer Mancave, und Andal drückte sich auch schon mal ähnlich aus.

Das liest sich jetzt etwas unorganisiert bzw. nicht fein präsentiert, oder im dunkeln unwirksam - wage ich mal anzumerken.

Ich kenne auch so einen Schlafe-mit Angler und es war bei ihm zu Besuch immer sehr lustig, wo die Ruten verstaut/versteckt waren und hergesammelt wurden, das waren quasi alle Schlafzimmer (incl. Kinder) und jeder Abstell- Haushalts- und Aufbewahrungsraum außer der Küche (da nur beim Rutenbau).
Das war also sehr die Methode Eichhörnchen, als denn sorgsamer Hamster, oder eben besser *Kunstgalerieaussteller*!  

Man sieht nun, wie vielschichtig dieses drängende Problem mit der in DE vorherrschen Raumnot für den wackeren Angler und seine Rutenpassion ist.


----------



## geomas

Hab eben nochmal die 12ft-Float-de-luxe begrabbelt, die ist echt was fürs Gemüt. 
Wo krieg ich Leinenhemd und Strohhut her? Das ist exakt die Rute, mit der man sich ins frische Gras setzt, einen klassischen Schwimmer (Modell Jason oder dawurzelsepp) ein paar Meter hinausschlenzt und glücklich in die Sonne blinzelt.


PS: die Rollenfrage für diese Rute muß geklärt werden...


----------



## rhinefisher

Futter:
Motten habe ich mir 2..3.. mal aus dem Supermarkt geholt - eine echte Sauerei.
Viel Arbeit die wieder los zu werden.
Aaaber - ich besitze gut 2 Dutzend von diesen Curver Tonnen in unterschiedlichen Grössen.
Da ist das Futter gut und sicher aufgehoben.. .

Rutenwald:
Es ist nur in Küche und Bad möglich keine Ruten zu sehen - selbst im Wohnzimmer liegen immer 2..3..4.. rum.
Unser Bett steht mitten drin, das ist wirklich überall von Ruten umgeben.
Und das ist GUT und RICHTIG so...
Schlaf- und Rutenlager..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hab eben nochmal die 12ft-Float-de-luxe begrabbelt, die ist echt was fürs Gemüt.


Da geh ich voll mit, und sowas muss man genießen und häufig genießbar machen und halten!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bett im Rutenlager ist ja köstlich , das passt zu einer Mancave, und Andal drückte sich auch schon mal ähnlich aus.
> 
> Das liest sich jetzt etwas unorganisiert bzw. nicht fein präsentiert, oder im dunkeln unwirksam - wage ich mal anzumerken.
> 
> Ich kenne auch so einen Schlafe-mit Angler und es war bei ihm zu Besuch immer sehr lustig, wo die Ruten verstaut/versteckt waren und hergesammelt wurden, das waren quasi alle Schlafzimmer (incl. Kinder) und jeder Abstell- Haushalts- und Aufbewahrungsraum außer der Küche (da nur beim Rutenbau).
> Das war also sehr die Methode Eichhörnchen, als denn sorgsamer Hamster, oder eben besser *Kunstgalerieaussteller*!
> 
> Man sieht nun, wie vielschichtig dieses drängende Problem mit der in DE vorherrschen Raumnot für den wackeren Angler und seine Rutenpassion ist.


Veto! Unser Kollege ist da sehr gewissenhaft und ordentlich (was mich Vollchaoten jedesmal beschämt,  ich kann auf die Frage wo Rute XYZ ist nur mit "ostflügel", "westflügel" oder "Hauptgebäude" antworten - und selbst dann ist die gesuchte Rute vermutlich im "Auto")


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da geh ich voll mit, und sowas muss man genießen und häufig genießbar machen und halten!



Ja, mal sehen, vielleicht rufe ich einen x-beliebigen Wochentag zum persönlichen „Glasrutentag” aus - da kommt prinzipiell kein Carbon ans Wasser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mal allgemein zur "Rollenfrage":
Nach meiner festen Überzeugung gibt es nix besseres als Shimano zu kaufen - da gibt es für unter 30€ sehr gute und langlebige Rollen.
Will man, wie ja so viele hier, eher in Richtung Nostalgie unterwegs sein, sollte man sich unbedingt die Daiwa Gold Spool in den Größen 1,2 oder 3 anschauen - wirklich ganz tolle Rollen die auch sehr schön mit klassichen Ruten harmonieren..!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Unser Bett steht mitten drin, das ist wirklich überall von Ruten umgeben.


Macht das deine Frau mit, oder hast Du schon Einzelzimmer? 


Aus dem Grunde der Rutenbauchemie verbietet sich das nach meinem Dafürhalten aber genauso, oder nach Rutenmenge noch weit mehr 
als ein ausgewachsener Groß-Grafik-PC mit seinen stinkigen Platinenbestandteilen im Schlafzimmer.

Gekaufte Rutenfutterale gehören wegen der Begasungspeicherung (alle Duplon Neopren etc. besonders) unbedingt durch die Waschmaschine, sofern man sie überhaupt im Wohnbereich aufbewahren tut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Veto! Unser Kollege ist da sehr gewissenhaft und ordentlich (was mich Vollchaoten jedesmal beschämt,  ich kann auf die Frage wo Rute XYZ ist nur mit "ostflügel", "westflügel" oder "Hauptgebäude" antworten - und selbst dann ist die gesuchte Rute vermutlich im "Auto")



Wenn ich mit Haupthaus und Flügel leben würde, könnte ich mich wahrscheinlich selbst nicht wiederfinden.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mal allgemein zur "Rollenfrage":
> Nach meiner festen Überzeugung gibt es nix besseres als Shimano zu kaufen - da gibt es für unter 30€ sehr gute und langlebige Rollen.
> Will man, wie ja so viele hier, eher in Richtung Nostalgie unterwegs sein, sollte man sich unbedingt die Daiwa Gold Spool in den Größen 1,2 oder 3 anschauen - wirklich ganz tolle Rollen die auch sehr schön mit klassichen Ruten harmonieren..!


Ich muss dir zustimmen, ich habe 3 Preisgünstige Shimanskis (Sedona  Sahara und noch irgendwatt freeses) die tlw seit 5 Jahren unter boshaftester Vernachlässigung leiden und immernoch gut laufen. Bei der Sedona an schwerer Spinne klappt der automatische Bügelumlegedings nicht mehr richtig aber sonst Tippitoppi und für mich völlig ausreichend (sind halt nur statios)


----------



## rhinefisher

Nicht nur dass meine Frau mich liebt, sie hat auch einen Angelschein..
Und ja, das mit der Ausgasung ist mir auch schon aufgefallen; eine Rute von , es fällt mir jetzt etwas schwer mich zu outen, Cormoran, wohnte 2 oder 3 Jahre genau deswegen auf dem Balkon..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mal allgemein zur "Rollenfrage":
> Nach meiner festen Überzeugung gibt es nix besseres als Shimano zu kaufen - da gibt es für unter 30€ sehr gute und langlebige Rollen.


Besseres als Komparativ zu Shimano mag bei den günstigen (und ohne Wormshaft recht stabil) ja noch passen  ,
aber speziell Ryobi bietet mit der Ecusima (I-VI) und auch der Ecusima II (und GX) sehr sehr viel für den gleichen Kurs. Der E-Spulen Vorteil ist aktualisiert leider auch gestorben, war bei der Ecusima (I-VI) sowie baugleicher Passion aber manifest. Für mich ein "Best of all Times", zumal es diverse Matchspulenvarianten gab.
Daiwa bietet/bot zeitweise sogar mehr in ihrer Einheitsbauart, solange noch die Ninja A mit 2 Spulen kommt.
Und Hardbodys/Tuffbodys mit um 50€ Level sind/waren eine ganz andere Wertigkeit.
Der Leichtrollen-Fetischist unter Vorgabe G&G kommt an der Daiwa Legalis LT nicht vorbei.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Will man, wie ja so viele hier, eher in Richtung Nostalgie unterwegs sein


Ich sehe als gut geeignet an:
1) vermeiden von Hochglanzspiegelflächen und Rolex-Look, insbesondere Spule u.a. Teile in chromsilber spiegelgold usw. ist pfui, elox-matt oder altertümliches Plaste-schwarz passt viel besser.
2) dunkle dezent gehaltene Rolle ohne Blink-Blink, wie selbst eine alte DAM oder Mitchell 300, also alter Lack-Look.
3) eine Rolle mit nicht-Plastik-pur Anlitz, wie konträr z.B. einige der aktuellen Spezialfriedfischer-Rollen der "Matchangler-Mode"-Labels.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tatsächlich habe ich damals, als Ryobi noch Kameragehäuse fabrizierte, einige Ryobis verbraucht  - das waren absolut brauchbare Rollen..
Eine der wenigen Firmen über die ich nix schlechtes sagen kann..

Zum Bling Bling: Das geht für mich bei den alten Daiwas noch in Ordnung. Die blitzen und funkeln ja nicht.. .


----------



## geomas

Bei modernen Rollen seh ich für mich keinen großen Handlungsbedarf. Die am besten laufende günstige Rolle ist meiner Meinung nach die Ryobi Ecusima II (mit E-Spulen-Problem). Aber von der sind nur noch ganz wenige Exemplare neu im Handel.

Bei den alten Rollen bin ich gerade etwas am „Paddeln”. Daiwa-Goldrand sagt mir jetzt nicht so viel - meinst Du die SS-Serie, lieber @rhinefisher ?
Die neue alte Glasrute (keine 15€) soll eine von der Epoche und vom Preis her halbwegs passende Rolle bekommen. Also nix richtig edles. 
Und ganz zierlich paßt nicht, da die Rute etwas moppelig ist.

Mit den Mitchells kenne ich mich nicht aus und bei den DAM Quicks auch nicht so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei Shimano in günstig sieht es nicht einfach aus:

Nasci FB, Sahara FI, Sedona FI : Goldspulen im Penn-Slammer Look oder schlimmer.
Nexave FE : fies blaumetallic

Shimano Catana FD  ab 32€
"Modernes Stealth Design"  
Sogar ein einigermaßen Foto gefunden , ggü. den ärmlichen Katalogbildern.



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/n~AAAOSwNOZeWAmp/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Will man, wie ja so viele hier, eher in Richtung Nostalgie unterwegs sein, sollte man sich unbedingt die Daiwa Gold Spool in den Größen 1,2 oder 3 anschauen - wirklich ganz tolle Rollen die auch sehr schön mit klassichen Ruten harmonieren..!


Meinst du diese:


			https://cdn2-46fa.kxcdn.com/22096-large_default/daiwa-gs-ltd-edition-reels.jpg


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich meine die GS Serie.
Was mir auch immer recht gut gefallen hat, war die Quick 1001.
Ebenfalls, ohnehin meine ersten brauchbaren Statios, ist die blaue Ambidex von Shakespeare ein tolles Teil.
Die drei Modelle gibt es in allen notwendigen Größen - da findet man zu jeder Rute das Passende.. .


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meinst du diese:
> 
> 
> https://cdn2-46fa.kxcdn.com/22096-large_default/daiwa-gs-ltd-edition-reels.jpg









Sieht ganz schön cool aus, Nordi


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich meine soetwas:








						Daiwa GS1 Ultralight Spinning Fishing Reel Made in Japan
					

Find Great Deals from eBay Korean sellers



					www.ebayshopkorea.com
				



Das ist die 1er, gibt es aber auch etwas bis viel größer.. .


----------



## geomas

Danke, also die GS-Reihe.

Ich muß mal in mich gehen. Vielleicht probiere ich es mal mit ner klassischen Mitchell oder suche bei den Shakespeare-Modellen ne größere Nummer als meine alte Ball Bearing 2200 (original oder II).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich meine soetwas:


Die sind mir ja gut bekannt, aber das ist doch ein Wertstück fürs Rollenmuseum. 

Und mir deutlich zu viel glanz-gold, gerade was Döbel. Forellen usw. angeht.
Habe die GS2 damals schnell zugunsten einer deutlich dezenteren 2600C verkauft, nur die Rücklaufsperre (lautlose+extra Ratsche) war viel besser und wurde nachgekauft in die neuen als lautlos eingebaut.
Das Knarren im Realeinsatz am Wasser geht für mich gar nicht mehr - auch nicht beim Nachbarangler


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gerade was zur Alternative Shimano und Alternative zur vergriffenen dunklen Ecusima in Form des bisherigen Schwestermodelles Spro Passion
in neuester Auflage gefunden:





						Willkommen bei SPRO - Dein Partner für’s Raubfischangeln
					

Willkommen auf der offiziellen SPRO Deutschland Startseite. Dein Partner für’s Raubfischangeln.



					gospro.de
				




Ist zwar eben auch Werbung, schaut aber ziemlich gut aus für heutzutage, und der Bildbericht passt hier auch noch Faustgenau! 

Von wegen die mistigen Einheitskatalogbilder bildverarbeitungstechnisch aufbereitet für Billig-Print und dem mickrigen 1000er Modell.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei modernen Rollen seh ich für mich keinen großen Handlungsbedarf. Die am besten laufende günstige Rolle ist meiner Meinung nach die Ryobi Ecusima II (mit E-Spulen-Problem). Aber von der sind nur noch ganz wenige Exemplare neu im Handel.
> 
> Bei den alten Rollen bin ich gerade etwas am „Paddeln”. Daiwa-Goldrand sagt mir jetzt nicht so viel - meinst Du die SS-Serie, lieber @rhinefisher ?
> Die neue alte Glasrute (keine 15€) soll eine von der Epoche und vom Preis her halbwegs passende Rolle bekommen. Also nix richtig edles.
> Und ganz zierlich paßt nicht, da die Rute etwas moppelig ist.
> 
> Mit den Mitchells kenne ich mich nicht aus und bei den DAM Quicks auch nicht so.



Die Mitchell als zeitgenössische Rolle zu der Gemütlichkeitsrute kann ich empfehlen, ich benutze sie selber. ist auch nicht zu zierlich. Und Colin Willock fand das 1955oderso auch:


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist bei den Kleinen doch kein "Knarren", sondern eher ein leises "Schnurren"...


----------



## geomas

Danke, @Minimax - „...is pleasant to look at” liest sich ja schon mal gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich meine die GS Serie.
> Was mir auch immer recht gut gefallen hat, war die Quick 1001.
> Ebenfalls, ohnehin meine ersten brauchbaren Statios, ist die blaue Ambidex von Shakespeare ein tolles Teil.
> Die drei Modelle gibt es in allen notwendigen Größen - da findet man zu jeder Rute das Passende.. .


Da sammelst du ja die weitere Creme de'la Creme der Oldies auf. 

Zum aktuell Angeln fehlt (mir) dann noch die schwarze Sigma, die ist sogar ziemlich zeitlos dezent.
Davon werden einige von mir immer noch sogar als Primärrolle ohne echte Alternative eingesetzt, z.B. auch für alle leichtere Angelarten im Winter, weil eben Klinkenrücklaufsperre und damit absolut frostsicher. 
Und die Versuche mit erheblich abdunkeln der schweren Variante mit Goldspule sind auch positiv gelaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Mitchell als zeitgenössische Rolle zu der Gemütlichkeitsrute kann ich empfehlen, ich benutze sie selber. ist auch nicht zu zierlich. Und Colin Willock fand das 1955oderso auch:


Sehr nette Rolle!
Ich habe sie auf deinen Combo-Fotos schon gebührend bewundert und in den Einsätzen verfolgt 

Die hat mindestens 2mal harte Konkurrenz unter den alten Innen-Spulern, die hier schon genannt wurde und in den Oldie-Threads natürlich auch:


geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht probiere ich es mal mit ner klassischen Mitchell oder suche bei den Shakespeare-Modellen ne größere Nummer als meine alte Ball Bearing 2200 (original oder II).


Die Shakespeare Ball Bearing II 2200 2210 ist sogar farblich sehr interessant.
Und teilt viele Architekturmerkmale mit der nachfolgenden Ambidex, die anfangs sogar in gleicher dunkelgrün Farbgebung produziert wurde.

Oder die DAM Finessa, am besten gleich eine DAM Finessa 220N oder 330N.

Alle diese klackern und ratschen aber. 
(oder schnurren)

Für alle interessierten Ükels:
Was die Rücklaufsperrenratsche ruhig zu stellen angeht:
Ambidex blau, grün, Sigma müssen das nicht mehr tun, ich habe dafür einen recht einfachen selfmade Quick-Fix nach der Analyse der Sigma Supra und Sigma CK entwickelt.

Die Daiwa Silver lassen sich, sofern man an Teile der gleichgroßen GS (siehe oben) kommen kann, auch hervorragend ruhig stellen. Und die GS mindestens 2 und 3 natürlich auch.
Da gibt es auch einen Boardie als Sammler und Hüter der Daiwa Teileschätze ...


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bett im Rutenlager ist ja köstlich , das passt zu einer Mancave, und Andal drückte sich auch schon mal ähnlich aus.


Ich lebe im Angelzimmer. Anders herum. Keiner der 45 qm erinnert an meiner Höhle nicht daran, dass ein Angler in ihr haust. 

Und Rollen dürfen ruhig einen farblichen Akzent haben, wobei ich silbern-metallisch den goldenen Farbspielen den Vorzug gebe. Das Leben ist monochrom genug.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Deine kleine SK750 hatte ich mit auf der Stippermesse, wo sie von den verwöhnten Experten wohlwollend gemustert und probegekurbelt wurde.
> Leider hab ich es noch nicht geschafft, sie an der ihr versprochenen alten Daiwa-Picker einzusetzen. Kommt aber und ich freu mich drauf!



Hat vielleicht den einen oder anderen sogar überrascht, das so eine kleine Rolle doch ganz ordentlich sein kann.
Ihre Zeit wird bei dir noch kommen, da bin ich mir sehr sicher....ist ja noch früh im Jahr und das Wetter eher bescheiden.

Kannst du vielleicht etwas mehr zu dieser Glasrute sagen? Aus welcher Zeit etwa, Wurfgewicht etc.?
Möglicherweise kann ich dir anhand daran vielleicht das eine oder andere gute Rollenmodell dazu empfehlen, ohne das es gleich tiefe Gruben in die Geldbörse gräbt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Minimax
Ist bei deiner Mitchell 300 das Schnurlaufröllchen schon drehend oder noch fest?

Für die feine Mono-Angelei ja nicht unbedeutend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@geomas 



			https://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/ribolovne-role/blinker-rola-daiwa-sk750-slika-74127951.jpg
		


Irgendsowas wie diese liegt (evtl. als Balzer Clone?) bei mir auch schon lange in einer Verkaufsschachtel. 

War so eine Art überspannter Kurzschluss Ebay-Kauf.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Ist bei deiner Mitchell 300 das Schnurlaufröllchen schon drehend oder noch fest?
> 
> Für die feine Monangelei ja nicht unbedeutend.



Leider Fest-ein kleiner Konus aus mattem Metall, aber immerhin austauschbar. Ich angele mit einem Exemplar auf Döbel mit 16er Schnur, und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Schnuraufrauhung- jedenfalls keine die ich bemerkt hätte, alle Hänger und Abrisse haben sich in Hakennähe abgespielt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Danke!
Dann wäre die Shakespeare in dem einem Punkt deutlich ggü. der Konkurrenz in Führung: Drehbares Schnurlaufröllchen!
(evtl. schon mit Teflonhülse unter wie bei Ambidex ? Was dann ultra-mega-gut wäre, weiß ich aber nicht eigenhändig)
@dawurzelsepp 
@jason 1

Wird Georg wohl freuen ...


----------



## Minimax

Aargh, Kreisch, Katastrophe-
Ich hab grad nach ner Passenden Rolle für die Darent Valley gesucht, und wollte eine meiner kleinen Ninjas dranschrauben, und_ kramte in meiner ungeordnetem Ersatzspulengrabbelkiste, in der die Spulen wie Legosteine rumfliegen _nach einer passenden Spule mit 18er. Die ich auch fand. Nur leider waren *auf der Abwurfkante
tiefe hakelige Dellen und Kratzer genauso wie auf den anderen Beiden Ninja-E-Spulen!*
Seht her, seht mich an Freunde: Ein Denkmal der Dummheit. Gottseidank sind nur die Ninjaspulen betroffen, alle anderen haben meine schändliche und schädliche Lagerpraxis gottseidank heil überstanden. Damit sind die schönen Spulen verdorben. 

Oh, und ähnliche Kratzer, wenn auch nicht so schlimm, konnte ich soeben bei genauerem Hinsehen auch bei den montierten Ninjaspulen entdecken.
Ich hab jetzt rasch mal die Ninjaspulen mit allen anderen, die ich so habe verglichen, und ich muss sagen -ohne meine grundsätzliche Schuld abzumildern- sie haben von allen Modellen, ob alt oder jung, ob Daiwa, Eos, Spro, Okuma, Shimano, Mitchell etc. tatsächlich die dünnsten, "schärfsten" Spulenkanten: Das macht sie besonders empfindlich.
Falls ihr also ebenso wie ich Idioten seid, solltet ihr die besondere Empfindlichkeit der Ninjaspulen vor einem Kauf dieses Modells in Betracht ziehen. Falls nicht, könnt ihr die Rolle natürlich bedenkenlos anschaffen.


Bis später Jungs, ich muss noch ein bisschen den Kopf gegen die Wand hauen,
Euer
Mongomax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mit etwas ganz feinem Schleifpapier bekommst du die bestimmt wieder brauchbar gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier mal der von Kochtopf genannte sichere Speicher für die Sicherung:

6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch








						6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch günstig kaufen, 22,04 €
					

6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschland ✔ Günstig online kaufen




					www.karton.eu
				



14,35 €

+edit: 

26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch








						26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch günstig kaufen, 44,72 €
					

26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschland ✔ Günstig online kaufen




					www.karton.eu
				



37,62 €


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke!
> Dann wäre die Shakespeare in dem einem Punkt deutlich ggü. der Konkurrenz in Führung: Drehbares Schnurlaufröllchen!
> (evtl. schon mit Teflonhülse unter wie bei Ambidex ? Was dann ultra-mega-gut wäre, weiß ich aber nicht eigenhändig)
> @dawurzelsepp
> @jason 1
> 
> Wird Georg wohl freuen ...


Teflonhülse bei derBB1 und BB2? Muss ich daheim nachschauen. Glaube aber nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> sie haben von allen Modellen, ob alt oder jung, ob Daiwa, Eos, Spro, Okuma, Shimano, Mitchell etc. tatsächlich die dünnsten, "schärfsten" Spulenkanten: Das macht sie besonders empfindlich.
> Falls ihr also ebenso wie ich Idioten seid, solltet ihr die besondere Empfindlichkeit der Ninjaspulen vor einem Kauf dieses Modells in Betracht ziehen. Falls nicht, könnt ihr die Rolle natürlich bedenkenlos anschaffen.


Das ist leider genau wahr, und sie hat nichts gehärtetes wie TiN auf der Kante.
Passt ja gerade voll zum Rollenvergleichen ...
Könnte durch weicheres Alu (billiger) sogar noch schlimmer sein als bei den aufwendigeren Schwestern, da habe ich noch keinen Vergleich gehabt.

Mal so zum Schadenstatus:  Die Lage wäre bei Spineinsatz und dünnster sehr sündhaft teurer 8fach Geflechte weit fataler.

Die einfache Monomaterial-Aluspule erlaubt prinzipiell jedoch eine Ausbesserung, wie Andi schon andeutete.
Sehr gut geht erstmal ein Cuttermesser mit sehr harter Stahlschneide als Schaber, am besten die stumpfe Abbruchnaht vorne.
Damit kann man sehr brauchbar glätten, musste ich leider schon häufiger bei Spulen  , wenn es auf Steine ging.

Die weitere Möglichkeit wäre dann ein Drehen auf einer Maschine und damit dann richtig glätten.
Bedarf aber einigen Einspannaufwandes, oder am einfachsten einer "ganz toten Rolle" und eben ihrer extrahierten Stationärächse für Aufnahme in einer Dreh- oder Bohrspindel.
Das bekommt man hin, lohnend vor allem, wenn gleich viele anstehen. 
Die so gerundeteren dürften für den Monofileinsatz und Schabe-Bad in der Rollengemengekiste sogar viel besser durchhalten. 

Außerdem gibt es noch allerlei und sogar bessere Ersatzspulen der A-Serien via ebay.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier mal der von Kochtopf genannte sichere Speicher für die Sicherung:
> 
> 6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch günstig kaufen, 22,04 €
> 
> 
> 6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschland ✔ Günstig online kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.karton.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14,35 €



Das sind genau die Tonnen, die in unterschiedlichen Größen bei mir seit locker 25 Jahren im teils harten Einsatz sind - und ich habe noch niemals eine geschrottet...
Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen..
Der Preis scheint mir auch OK.. .


----------



## Andal

Mit Micromesh, bis hin zu K 10.000 ist das kein Problem, die Kante wieder so zu glätten, dass es der Mono nix tut.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn du Gelegenheit hast, hol dir in einem Drogeriemarkt eine Polierfeile für künstliche Fingernägel. Das Ding ist Gold wert und beseitigt auch Kratzer aus lackierten Oberflächen, wenn die nicht gleich bis ins "Fleisch" gehen.


----------



## Andal

Völlig OT...

Die ersten Ostereier sind da. Und bevor ich die Packung Schokoeier mit Verpoorten Füllung nicht weg habe, ist auch keine Ruhe. Die sind sooo gut und mir wird langsam schlecht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Tonne ist größer und um die 40 € - wenn man im @Fantastic Fishing Maßstab Futter einlagert geht es ins Geld.

@Minimax danke das hat die Rolle bei evtl Neuanschaffungen disqualifilziert


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Und bevor ich die Packung Schokoeier mit Verpoorten Füllung nicht weg habe, ist auch keine Ruhe. Die sind sooo gut und mir wird langsam schlecht.


Und das immer noch, wo du schon sooo oft Ostereier gesammelt und genascht hast


----------



## Andal

Bei Likör-Eiern und Marzipankartoffeln gibt's kein Halten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Tonne ist größer und um die 40 € - wenn man im @Fantastic Fishing Maßstab Futter einlagert geht es ins Geld.


Nehmen wir also das noch dazu, ist dann sinniger und schon Fitnesstraining beim wuchten:

26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch








						26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch günstig kaufen, 44,72 €
					

26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschland ✔ Günstig online kaufen




					www.karton.eu
				



37,62 €

nur noch 1,45€ pro Liter gesichertes Futter, das ist quasi schon im Preisbereich 1x Paniermehl


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Aargh, Kreisch, Katastrophe-
> Ich hab grad nach ner Passenden Rolle für die Darent Valley gesucht, und wollte eine meiner kleinen Ninjas dranschrauben, und_ kramte in meiner ungeordnetem Ersatzspulengrabbelkiste, in der die Spulen wie Legosteine rumfliegen _nach einer passenden Spule mit 18er. Die ich auch fand. Nur leider waren *auf der Abwurfkante
> tiefe hakelige Dellen und Kratzer genauso wie auf den anderen Beiden Ninja-E-Spulen!*
> Seht her, seht mich an Freunde: Ein Denkmal der Dummheit. Gottseidank sind nur die Ninjaspulen betroffen, alle anderen haben meine schändliche und schädliche Lagerpraxis gottseidank heil überstanden. Damit sind die schönen Spulen verdorben.
> 
> Oh, und ähnliche Kratzer, wenn auch nicht so schlimm, konnte ich soeben bei genauerem Hinsehen auch bei den montierten Ninjaspulen entdecken.
> Ich hab jetzt rasch mal die Ninjaspulen mit allen anderen, die ich so habe verglichen, und ich muss sagen -ohne meine grundsätzliche Schuld abzumildern- sie haben von allen Modellen, ob alt oder jung, ob Daiwa, Eos, Spro, Okuma, Shimano, Mitchell etc. tatsächlich die dünnsten, "schärfsten" Spulenkanten: Das macht sie besonders empfindlich.
> Falls ihr also ebenso wie ich Idioten seid, solltet ihr die besondere Empfindlichkeit der Ninjaspulen vor einem Kauf dieses Modells in Betracht ziehen. Falls nicht, könnt ihr die Rolle natürlich bedenkenlos anschaffen.
> 
> 
> Bis später Jungs, ich muss noch ein bisschen den Kopf gegen die Wand hauen,
> Euer
> Mongomax



Das sollte kein großes Ding sein... .
Schau mal - die war richtig tief eingekerbt... .


----------



## Thomas.

Hallo die Herren
ich erlaube mir mal hier eine Rollen frage zu stellen da ja hier die Elite vertreten ist (zum Thema Rollen)   . zu meinem Problem ich bin ein wenig auf einen bestimmten Hersteller fixiert (nenne in jetzt mal nicht) war bei Ruten früher auch so aber da bin ich mittlerweile für fast alles offen.
ich suche für meine Neue eine Rolle habe jetzt 2 in der engen Auswahl die Nr.1 wäre eine die ich eigentlich sofort nehmen würde weil ich der Marke vertraue.
die Nr.2 wäre eine RYOBI VIRTUS FS 4000, Problem ist das ich von Ryobi noch nix in den Händen hatte (ok eine Ältere hätte ich da aber nix neues) da ich zwar einige Rollen besitze habe ich trotz allem keine Ahnung was die Technischen Innereien angeht.
kennt vielleicht einer von euch die Rolle?
zur Info, ich möchte es dieses Jahr mal auf Schleie, Barbe u. Zander probieren. 
ich sage schon mal


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nehmen wir also das noch dazu, ist dann sinniger und schon Fitnesstraining beim wuchten:
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch günstig kaufen, 44,72 €
> 
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschland ✔ Günstig online kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.karton.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37,62 €
> 
> nur noch 1,45€ pro Liter gesichertes Futter, das ist quasi schon im Preisbereich 1x Paniermehl


Klar auf lange Sicht günstig, aber 40 eur sind 40 eur


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nehmen wir also das noch dazu, ist dann sinniger und schon Fitnesstraining beim wuchten:
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch günstig kaufen, 44,72 €
> 
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschland ✔ Günstig online kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.karton.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37,62 €
> 
> nur noch 1,45€ pro Liter gesichertes Futter, das ist quasi schon im Preisbereich 1x Paniermehl



Die hab ich noch deutlich größer - so ca. 70l
Die 26er machen 2 Drittel meines Bestandes aus, weil die noch schön handlich sind und trotzdem schon gut was reinpasst.. .

PS: von den 26l Tonnen habe ich mal 15 Stück für 75€ auf dem Trödel gekauft...


----------



## Minimax

Schnüff... vielen lieben Dank Jungs, @Professor Tinca @Nordlichtangler @Andal @rhinefisher  für Eure günstige Prognose und Eure Reparaturtipps, dann will ich mich demnächst mal mit Feinschleifkram versorgen und versuchen die Scharte(n) auszuwetzen. Ihr seid super 

EINSTWEILEN JEDOCH habe ich nun keine Rolle die klein und leicht genug für die wirklich süsse Darent Valley ist, und die ich unbedingt am Wochenende ausprobieren möchte. Hoppla, da fällt mir ein, ich wollte ja noch ein Beutelchen Maden holen Hm, hmmm…..


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> EINSTWEILEN JEDOCH habe ich nun keine Rolle die klein und leicht genug für die wirklich süsse Darent Valley ist, und die ich unbedingt am Wochenende ausprobieren möchte. Hm, hmmm…..


Zeigzeigzeigzeigzeig!!!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Schnüff... vielen lieben Dank Jungs, @Professor Tinca @Nordlichtangler @Andal @rhinefisher  für Eure günstige Prognose und Eure Reparaturtipps, dann will ich mich demnächst mal mit Feinschleifkram versorgen und versuchen die Scharte(n) auszuwetzen. Ihr seid super
> 
> EINSTWEILEN JEDOCH habe ich nun keine Rolle die klein und leicht genug für die wirklich süsse Darent Valley ist, und die ich unbedingt am Wochenende ausprobieren möchte. Hoppla, da fällt mir ein, ich wollte ja noch ein Beutelchen Maden holen Hm, hmmm…..


Schau nach einer Mitchell X308..... die würde wie Arsch auf Eimer passen und zu deinem Geschmack für nicht zu modernes.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren
> ich erlaube mir mal hier eine Rollen frage zu stellen da ja hier die Elite vertreten ist (zum Thema Rollen)   . zu meinem Problem ich bin ein wenig auf einen bestimmten Hersteller fixiert (nenne in jetzt mal nicht) war bei Ruten früher auch so aber da bin ich mittlerweile für fast alles offen.
> ich suche für meine Neue eine Rolle habe jetzt 2 in der engen Auswahl die Nr.1 wäre eine die ich eigentlich sofort nehmen würde weil ich der Marke vertraue.
> die Nr.2 wäre eine RYOBI VIRTUS FS 4000, Problem ist das ich von Ryobi noch nix in den Händen hatte (ok eine Ältere hätte ich da aber nix neues) da ich zwar einige Rollen besitze habe ich trotz allem keine Ahnung was die Technischen Innereien angeht.
> kennt vielleicht einer von euch die Rolle?
> zur Info, ich möchte es dieses Jahr mal auf Schleie, Barbe u. Zander probieren.
> ich sage schon mal



Ernst gemeinte Meinung.....nimm das was du bereits kennst und vertraust.
Ryobi war einmal...und ist "nur" noch ein Label.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/ribolovne-role/blinker-rola-daiwa-sk750-slika-74127951.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Irgendsowas wie diese liegt (evtl. als Balzer Clone?) bei mir auch schon lange in einer Verkaufsschachtel.
> 
> War so eine Art überspannter Kurzschluss Ebay-Kauf.




Genau jene hab ich Georg geschenkt...allerdings in quasi jungfräulichem Zustand mit Wohlfühl-Upgrade.


----------



## Thomas.

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ernst gemeinte Meinung.....nimm das was du bereits kennst und vertraust.
> Ryobi war einmal...und ist "nur" noch ein Label.


kurz und knapp, mein gewissen ist beruhigt DANKE


----------



## Andal

Von Ryobi gabs Ende der 90er Anfang der 00er Jahre ein traumhaft schönes Röllchen in Carbonbauweise und -optik. Weit über 200,- DM teuer. Wieder so ein Artikel, den ich mir nicht gönnte, weil es meiner Knickerigkeit widersprach und wofür ich mir heute ... beissen könnte.

Kennt die noch wer?


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Genau jene hab ich Georg geschenkt...allerdings in quasi jungfräulichem Zustand mit Wohlfühl-Upgrade.
> Anhang anzeigen 339960


Die hatte der Georg ja auf der Messe dabei. Die läuft herrlich satt!!!


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Freunde, erstmal einen herzlichen Glückwunsch in Richtung Minimax - hoffentlich gefällt Dir die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver auch nach dem erfolgreichen Ersteinsatz!

In Sachen Rolle - danke für Eure Hinweise! Ih muß mal sehen, was sich ergibt. Momentan bin ich auf Mitchell 300 oder ne Shakespeare Ball Bearing gepolt.

Die Rute war günstig, es ist eine Intrepid 12ft Float de luxe. 
Der Blank ist oberhalb des langen (mit Butt-Cap 64cm+) Korkgriffes satte 24mm dick (geschätzt).
Auf dem Blank ist ein wniziger Aufkleber mit „Kxyz?? supaglas” -Schriftzug. Die Rute wiegt etwa 360g.






Die Blankfarbe würde ich mit „nougat” beschreiben. Hab leider bislang nur schlechte Bilder.

Hier ist ein Link https://fallonsangler.net/intrepid-deluxe/ zu der Rolle, die früher passend zur Rute angeboten wurde.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier mal der von Kochtopf genannte sichere Speicher für die Sicherung:
> 
> 6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch günstig kaufen, 22,04 €
> 
> 
> 6 l Weithalsfass, 266 mm hoch ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschland ✔ Günstig online kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.karton.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14,35 €
> 
> +edit:
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch günstig kaufen, 44,72 €
> 
> 
> 26 l Weithalsfass, 426 mm hoch ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ Versandkostenfrei innerhalb Deutschland ✔ Günstig online kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.karton.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37,62 €


Sechs Liter ist ja mehr was für nen hohlen Zahn....  Von den 26ern bräuchte ich ja schon drei für den Jahresbedarf !!
Was die Geschichte mit der Abwurfkante angeht : Mir ist auch schon die ein oder andere Spule auf die Basaltschüttung geknallt, ein Kollege hat eine sehr kleine Drehbank, da haben wir die Spule vorsichtig von innen aufgespannt und mit Lappen und Schleifpaste sahen die anschließend aus wie neu !! Eine andere gute Möglichkeit ist ein Schleifblock, gibt es z. B. von Sandvik, ist Gummi mit Abrasiven, gibt es in allen erdenklichen Körnungen, ich such gleich mal einen Link.....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Finde auf die Schnelle keinen passenden Link, bzw. zu teuer .... Auf jeden Fall nicht die Schwämme mit Abrasiv-Beschichtung, die sind ruckzuck am Ende ! Die Blöcke sind durchgehend mit Schleifmittel versehen, formstabil und halten gefühlt ca. 7 Angler- und Handwerkerleben !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax und @geomas: herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Neuanschaffungen!

Bei mir gab's heute auch Neuzuwachs: Meine Shakespeare superteam, die ich ja dank geo auf der Messe begutachten konnte, kam heute endlich an. Eigentlich sollte sie ja an die Superultegra, allerdings fühlt sich die mit meiner Daiwa Ninja etwas ausgewogener aus. Daher wird aus der Ninja, meiner bisherigen Übergangs-Feederrolle, nun eine Match- und Pickerrolle und die Shakespeare darf sich dann an der Feederrute austoben.

Passenderweise hatte ich heute einen wichtigen Termin in Hannover und die Züge fuhren nicht. Naja und wenn ich schonmal mit dem auto da war, dann bin ich gleich auch nochmal zu dem Angelladen gefahren, den Wuemme und Ukel mir empfohlen hatten. Der Laden ist friedfischtechnisch wirklich sehr ansprechend sortiert, allein das Futterregal erstreckte sich über 15/20m. Auch sonst gab es fast alles, was das Herz begehrt. Und so bin ich statt nur mit einer Schnur für die Match zusätzlich mit diversen Nubbsies, ein paar neuen Drennan-Posen, ein wenig Futter und (endlich) einer Dose Dinsmore super soft shots aus dem Laden. Hatte also alles sein Gutes mit dem Zugausfall. 

Die ersten Spulen sind schon um-/neubespult, nur die Matchschnur muss noch warten: Wie bei Minimax (und danke für deine Warnung!) lag auch meine Rolle in einer Kiste mit mehreren Rollen und hat leichte Schäden an der Spulenkante davongetragen. Nicht stark, ich würdeohne Hemmungen so damit noch Fischen, aber es schadet sicher nicht, das trotzdem in Ordnung zu bringen, bevor ich sie bespule. Morgen steh ich eh den ganzen Tag im Garten und hab keine Zeit, die Schnur zu testen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Oder man wickelt sich erst 1000er und dann 2000er einfach um den Finger und macht mit viel Gefühl an der Narbe rum.
Das passt schon...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Ich muß mich dann auch mal als absoluter Fan von überlangen Korkgriffen und Schieberollenhaltern outen .... 
Und bei meinen Restaurierungen ist mir irgendwann dieser Schieberollenhalter zugeflogen, auf den Fotos erkennt man ansatzweise auch meine, im Vergleich zu den Werken vom Prof , kläglichen Rutenbaukünste ......
	

		
			
		

		
	




Das Teil ist absolut genial, kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sowas noch käuflich zu erwerben gibt ??


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Minimax

So, liebe Jungs,
ich bin ganz beruhigt was die Erstversorgung der Darent Valley mit ner modernen, passenden Rolle anbelangt. Ich war bei meinem Dealer -der die Rute übrigens sehr interessant fand- und der mir verschiedene passende Daiwas anprobiert hat. Ganz interessant: er hat bei der Beratung weniger auf Gewicht, als auf die Größe der Rolle
und den Winkel der Schnurführung zum Bockring Wert gelegt. Geworden ist es dann eine 2000er Legalis LT, die von den aktuellen Kleindaiwas am wenigsten abscheulich aussieht- und die preiswerteste war. Und als ich ihn gefragt habe, ob ich in Nudeln und Klopapier zahlen könnte, ist er noch ein bisschen runtergegangen und ich hab das Rölleken tatsächlich zum Internetpreis gekriegt. 16er Stroft, fertig ist der Lack.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne Startgenehmigung von der Missus für morgen oder übermorgen.









Andal schrieb:


> Schau nach einer Mitchell X308..... die würde wie Arsch auf Eimer passen und zu deinem Geschmack für nicht zu modernes.



Meinst Du die kleine Mitchell Prince? Ich liebe sie, Seit Bruder @jason 1 mir liebenswürdigerweise ein Exemplar geschickt hat-leider mit (für mich) irreparablen Kugellagerdefekt- aber so ein kleines, elegantes Röllchen, so fein und schön das ihre auch sehr elegante grosse Schwester fast wie ein Brauereipferd neben ihr wirkt.
Du hast absolut recht. Glücklicherweise konnte ich dank dem lieben Boardie @Dübel ein funktionales Exemplar ergattern, das nur ein wenig Pflege bedarf.  Aus der Jason und der Dübel Rolle hoffe ich eine schöne Prince für den Feldeinsatz herstellen zu können- dieses wird aber seinen Platz an der Hardy Splitcane finden. Aber meine Suche nach dieser eleganten, guten Kleinrolle geht weiter, und eines Tages werde ich auch die Darent Valley mit ihr ausrüsten. Man beachte den Größenvergleich:









BTW: Meine Bildsuche nach Mitchell X308 ergab dies:





Prinzipiell wär das was für mich-für welchen Ükel nicht?-, aber wie sollen da die Ruten reinpassen, und da mich ja schon die Frechheit und Distanzlosigkeit meiner Putzperle enerviert, würde mich ein Chauffeur nun wirklich in den Wahnsinn treiben. …. uhh… allein die Vorstellung , ich brauche Riechsalz...
herzliche Grüsse,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz interessant: er hat bei der Beratung weniger auf Gewicht, als auf die Größe der Rolle und den Winkel der Schnurführung zum Bockring Wert gelegt. Geworden ist es dann eine 2000er Legalis LT, die von den aktuellen Kleindaiwas am wenigsten abscheulich aussieht- und die preiswerteste war.


Damit haste wirklich nichts falsch machen können, und sehr wenig Gewicht hat sie trotzdem noch! 
Der Daiwa LT Thread und meine Fuego LT 2500 aus dem neuen LT-Baukasten zeigen eindeutig, dass es für moderate Zugbelastungen super geeignete Rollen sind.
Einzig der superleichte materialminimierte (Minimix) Air-Rotor kann auf seiner Unterkante Ärger bereiten mit Schnurverhakeln, vornehmlich bei abgelegten Ruten und dünner weicher Schnur. 
Genau deswegen kaufte ich noch die Ryobi Ecusima II zu den Legalis HA dazu 
Aber irgendwo ist immer was suboptimal. 




Minimax schrieb:


> Man beachte den Größenvergleich:


Der Trend zur Moderne, langsam und dezent zwar, ist unübersehbar!


----------



## Andal

Was ein X auf der falschen Stelle alles ausmachen kann!





__





						mitchell 308x - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Nr.2 wäre eine RYOBI VIRTUS FS 4000, Problem ist das ich von Ryobi noch nix in den Händen hatte (ok eine Ältere hätte ich da aber nix neues) da ich zwar einige Rollen besitze habe ich trotz allem keine Ahnung was die Technischen Innereien angeht.
> kennt vielleicht einer von euch die Rolle?
> zur Info, ich möchte es dieses Jahr mal auf Schleie, Barbe u. Zander probieren.
> ich sage schon mal


Leider kenne ich diese nicht, schielte auch schon 2mal drauf und überlegte.
Neben dem was Rudi schreibt, scheint sie von den Gewichtsangaben ziemlich schwer, das Bild eher ein kleines Modell, und keine E-Spule dabei, wobei nicht sicher ist, dass andere passen.
Vergleichweise gibt es Derivate aus dem Okuma-Stall bei allen Marken für 40€ mit E-Spule. Die kann man zwar nicht zerlegen und sinnig warten, aber leicht mal ein Loch reinbohren und eine Injektion verpassen.

Bis einschließlich Kurbelansatz nach vorne ist das eine typische Ryobi aus der Familie der Applause/Zauber resp. Ecusima-Plastikgehäuse. Das ist super Technik.
Aber zu dem Freilauf weiß ich nichts und habe nichts gelesen, und das ist immer eine zu bedenkende Achilles-Ferse.

Also kaufe eine und sende die vorsichtshalber mal zu mir   - dann zerlege ich die vorsichtig und sie geht bei Mängeln zurück, oder inspiziert zu dir!


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich muß mich dann auch mal als absoluter Fan von überlangen Korkgriffen und Schieberollenhaltern outen ....
> Und bei meinen Restaurierungen ist mir irgendwann dieser Schieberollenhalter zugeflogen, auf den Fotos erkennt man ansatzweise auch meine, im Vergleich zu den Werken vom Prof , kläglichen Rutenbaukünste ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339982
> Anhang anzeigen 339983
> 
> Das Teil ist absolut genial, kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sowas noch käuflich zu erwerben gibt ??
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Die geilste Rute/Rolle/Rollenhalter Geschichte hat Mitchell mit der Dual geliefert. Allerdings passte da nur zusammen, was zusammen produziert und gekauft wurde....





__





						mitchell dual 500 - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Jason

Die  Darent Valley sind tolle Ruten.  Ich habe die Gelegenheit gehabt @geomas seine in Bremen bestaunen zu dürfen. Sie sind außerdem gar nicht so teuer. Habe mal nachgesehen.
Und ihr seid alle zufrieden mit der Rute? Für gute und schöne Gerten kann man eine Ausnahme machen und sein Rutenwald vergrößern. 
Die Shimano Diaflash wird nicht in Frage kommen. Der Preis ist mir schon zu hoch und wer weiß, wo er endet. Werde mich mal mit @Kochtopf 
in Verbindung setzen. Der hat ja auch eine Darent Valley. Und dann stellt sich die Frage in welcher Länge. Ich denke mal 11ft wäre ausreichend für mich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Einzig der superleichte materialminimierte (Minimix) Air-Rotor kann auf seiner Unterkante Ärger bereiten mit Schnurverhakeln, vornehmlich bei abgelegten Ruten und dünner weicher Schnur.


Dankeschön! Hier muss ich zustimmend eine weitere Kritik an superminimierten Feinschliffrollen anfügen, die rein aus der technischen Betrachung nicht so ohne weiteres offensichtlich ist: Gerade wir Friedfischler haben ständig Dreck, Fett, Locksoffe, Wurm- Teig- und Madenreste an den Fingern. Während das an den vollen, glatten Silhuetten älterer Modelle einfach "draussenblieb" verfängt sich dies, haftet und wird mit der Zeit seinen Weg ins Innere finden bei den anorektischen Heroin-Chic Rollen mit ihren Rahmenrotoren und gotischen Linienführungen. 
Ein Gutes Beispiel sind die neuen kleinen Freiläufer der Emcast und Black Widow Klasse. Es sind funktional hervorragende Rollen -die neuen Emcasts benutze ich selbst-
aber man merkt ihnen ihre Herkunft aus dem Elfenbeinturm des Spinnangelns, wo Schlamm. Dreck und Futterkrusten keine Rolle spielen an.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Von Ryobi gabs Ende der 90er Anfang der 00er Jahre ein traumhaft schönes Röllchen in Carbonbauweise und -optik. Weit über 200,- DM teuer. Wieder so ein Artikel, den ich mir nicht gönnte, weil es meiner Knickerigkeit widersprach und wofür ich mir heute ... beissen könnte.


Ich weiß nicht ob du die schon im frühen Stadium gesehen hattest und meinst.
https://www.angelplatz.de/img/products/400x400/ry0341.jpg


			https://walkinghunters-tackle-shop.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/ryobi-slam-ncrt-us-modell-angelrolle1.jpg
		


Die haben aber weiter gemacht, auch schon wieder einige Jahre alt und tw. im Ausverkauf, deutlich unter 100€ jetzt.
Mit ihrem NCRT, was dem Shimano Ci4/Ci4+ und dem Daiwa LT DS5+Zaion entsprechen soll.

Christian Siegler fischt laut seinem Angelbericht eine, sogar für Hecht.


----------



## Andal

Knappe 2 Wochen bis zum Eidbruch ... du hast verdammt lange durchgehalten!


----------



## Tikey0815

Saß eben mal nen bisschen im Keller und hab die in der letzten Zeit erworbenen Nübsies auf diverse Boxen verteilt. Ich bekam ne Krise bei dem Chaos    Da möchte ich euch Ükels doch Mal fragen wie ihr eure Nübsies verteilt/sortiert/unterbringt. Habt ihr so Boxen wo je nach Angelart sortiert Nübsies drin liegen oder schleppt ihr alles auf einmal ans Wasser ?


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du die schon im frühen Stadium gesehen hattest und meinst.
> https://www.angelplatz.de/img/products/400x400/ry0341.jpg
> 
> 
> https://walkinghunters-tackle-shop.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/ryobi-slam-ncrt-us-modell-angelrolle1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Die haben aber weiter gemacht, auch schon wieder einige Jahre alt und tw. im Ausverkauf, deutlich unter 100€ jetzt.
> Mit ihrem NCRT, was dem Shimano Ci4/Ci4+ und dem Daiwa LT DS5+Zaion entsprechen soll.
> 
> Christian Siegler fischt laut seinem Angelbericht eine, sogar für Hecht.


Deutlich früher... hab die schon gesucht, wie doof. Und nix gefunden.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Saß eben mal nen bisschen im Keller und hab die in der letzten Zeit erworbenen Nübsies auf diverse Boxen verteilt. Ich bekam ne Krise bei dem Chaos    Da möchte ich euch Ükels doch Mal fragen wie ihr eure Nübsies verteilt/sortiert/unterbringt. Habt ihr so Boxen wo je nach Angelart sortiert Nübsies drin liegen oder schleppt ihr alles auf einmal ans Wasser ?


Nubsies bleiben in den Tüten, die Tüten kommen in die entsprechende Tasche und dann hoffen, dass ich sie wiederfinde!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Knappe 2 Wochen bis zum Eidbruch ... du hast verdammt lange durchgehalten!


Meinst du mich?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ja klar. "Ich kaufe keine Ruten mehr!" - Ich habe das nicht gesagt.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Saß eben mal nen bisschen im Keller und hab die in der letzten Zeit erworbenen Nübsies auf diverse Boxen verteilt. Ich bekam ne Krise bei dem Chaos   Da möchte ich euch Ükels doch Mal fragen wie ihr eure Nübsies verteilt/sortiert/unterbringt. Habt ihr so Boxen wo je nach Angelart sortiert Nübsies drin liegen oder schleppt ihr alles auf einmal ans Wasser ?



Mr. Tikey. (Brille-abnehm-Nasenansatz-zwischen-den-Augen-massier-tief-und-weltenschwer-durchatmen)
Du siehst doch, das wir kaum den Überblick über unsere Ruten und Rollen behalten können. Was glaubst Du, siehts da mit unser Kontrolle über die Nübsies aus?
(Brille wieder aufsetzen und müde über den Labortisch mit 343 Häufchen verschiedener Nübsies beugend)


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Nubsies bleiben in den Tüten, die Tüten kommen in die entsprechende Tasche und dann hoffen, dass ich sie wiederfinde!


Nöö die Helirigs und quickchange beads kommen ja in so doofen Plastikschachteln, unbequem bis unmöglich schadensfrei zu öffnen und ich will auch nicht alles überall zusammensuchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich muß mich dann auch mal als absoluter Fan von überlangen Korkgriffen und Schieberollenhaltern outen ....


Mir mehr als verständlich!  
60cm oder länger ?  



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Und bei meinen Restaurierungen ist mir irgendwann dieser Schieberollenhalter zugeflogen, auf den Fotos erkennt man ansatzweise auch meine, im Vergleich zu den Das Teil ist absolut genial, kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sowas noch käuflich zu erwerben gibt ??


in DE bei den gut sortierten CMW und Tackle24 nicht, ich schaue da recht häufig alles durch, gerade die RH.
Es gibt aber 2 Typen nach dem alten 2-Ring-Verfahren, auf 25mm oder 27mm Kork laufend, und eben Kunststoff und einen aus wunderfeinem Alu, was schon mal alles ähnlich dunkel wie deiner aussieht.


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Saß eben mal nen bisschen im Keller und hab die in der letzten Zeit erworbenen Nübsies auf diverse Boxen verteilt. Ich bekam ne Krise bei dem Chaos    Da möchte ich euch Ükels doch Mal fragen wie ihr eure Nübsies verteilt/sortiert/unterbringt. Habt ihr so Boxen wo je nach Angelart sortiert Nübsies drin liegen oder schleppt ihr alles auf einmal ans Wasser ?


Bei mir herrscht auch das Chaos mit der Nubsies. Ich nehme nur das mit ans Wasser, was ich auch gerade brauche. Aber in dem Durcheinander habe ich irgendwie den Überblick. Aber sortieren müsste ich auch mal. 

Gruß Jason
Edit @Tikey0815 Ich weiß, das hat dir jetzt nicht weiter geholfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die  Darent Valley sind tolle Ruten.  Ich habe die Gelegenheit gehabt @geomas seine in Bremen bestaunen zu dürfen. Sie sind außerdem gar nicht so teuer. Habe mal nachgesehen.
> Und ihr seid alle zufrieden mit der Rute? Für gute und schöne Gerten kann man eine Ausnahme machen und sein Rutenwald vergrößern.


Das nennt sich der Rutenstreichel-Übertragungseffekt.

Ist so etwas wie bei Frauen im gebärfähigen Alter und tickender Sanduhr, wenn die ein süßes knuddeliges Baby auf den Arm nehmen, mit rumschäkern, es der eigentlich Mutter gar nicht recht wiedergeben wollen ...


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ja klar. "Ich kaufe keine Ruten mehr!" - Ich habe das nicht gesagt.


Aber das Wort "Ausnahme" sollte man auch mal nutzen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Sortieren... das hält bei mir grad mal von 12.00 Uhr bis Mittag vor.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber das Wort "Ausnahme" sollte man auch mal nutzen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So was wie Rutenkaufentsagungen, Rauchabschwörungen etc. kommen in meinem Sprachschatz gar nicht erst vor - endet ja sowieso in fadenscheinigen Ausreden. Ja, ich bin voll der Fehler und ich genieße es.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Sortieren... das hält bei mir grad mal von 12.00 Uhr bis Mittag vor.


Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie das Wort sorrtiren richtig geschrieben wird. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Saß eben mal nen bisschen im Keller und hab die in der letzten Zeit erworbenen Nübsies auf diverse Boxen verteilt. Ich bekam ne Krise bei dem Chaos   Da möchte ich euch Ükels doch Mal fragen wie ihr eure Nübsies verteilt/sortiert/unterbringt. Habt ihr so Boxen wo je nach Angelart sortiert Nübsies drin liegen oder schleppt ihr alles auf einmal ans Wasser ?





jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei mir herrscht auch das Chaos mit der Nubsies. Ich nehme nur das mit ans Wasser, was ich auch gerade brauche. Aber in dem Durcheinander habe ich irgendwie den Überblick. Aber sortieren müsste ich auch mal.


Zu dem Zwecke des Beherrschens des Micro-Chaos habe ich etwas in den letzten Jahren herumprobiert, heraus gefunden, und in 2019 nahezu umgesetzt:

Ich verwende *keine Kistchen* mehr für Micro-Teile Einhänger Wirbel Perlen Nubsis etc., schon gar keine mit vielen diversen Fachunterteilungen.

Nur noch Musterclipbeutel, die kann man sogar mit Folienstiften beschriften, gut direkt reinschauen, in jede Westentasche stecken, und rund 50 Stück in einer *einzigen* Butterbrotbox ans Wasser mitnehmen, wenn es denn zum langen Wochenende sein muss. Die 500er und 1000er Packs kosten nichtmal viel.
Die Übersicht und Platzersparnis sind beides enorm!
Vorgefertigte Haken und Vorfächer auch nur noch mit ans Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei mir herrscht auch das Chaos mit der Nubsies. Ich nehme nur das mit ans Wasser, was ich auch gerade brauche.



Was ich faszinierend finde: Die nützlichsten Nübsies sind die, die ich gerade nicht dabeihabe- Interessanterweise genau jene, die die Missus zuhause unter einer Nübsie-Tüten-Lawine begraben würden, wenn sie nur ein damenhaftes "puh" in Richtung Schranktüren hauchen würde.

"GEH VOM SCHRANK WEG GEH VOM SCHRANK WEG... ich ähm, ich meine ichliebedich, noch ein gläschen Cremant?."


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie das Wort sorrtiren richtig geschrieben wird.
> 
> Gruß Jason


...hab's selber auch lieber aus dem Duden kopiert.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie das Wort sorrtiren richtig geschrieben wird.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Is auch egal, „Ausnahme” ist wichtiger...


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zu dem Zwecke des Beherrschens des Micro-Chaos habe ich etwas in den letzten Jahren herumprobiert, heraus gefunden, und in 2019 nahezu umgesetzt:
> 
> Ich verwende *keine Kistchen* mehr für Micro-Teile Nubis etc., schon gar keine mit vielen diversen Fachunterteilungen.
> 
> Nur noch Musterclipbeutel, die kann man sogar mit Folienstiften beschriften, gut direkt reinschauen, in jede Westentasche stecken, und rund 50 Stück in einer *einzigen* Butterbrotbox ans Wasser mitnehmen, wenn es denn zum langen Wochenende sein muss. Die 500er und 1000er Packs kosten nichtmal viel.
> Die Übersicht und Platzersparnis sind beides enorm!
> Vorgefertigte Haken und Vorfächer auch nur noch mit ans Wasser.


Ordnungssinn bringt Gewinn. Hast du gut gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Is auch egal, „Ausnahme” ist wichtiger...


Du hast den Nagel mal wieder auf den Kopf getroffen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ihr macht mich echt verrückt -ich war in der letzten halben Stunde schon 3x auf der tacklebox-Seite.

Gute Nacht, liebe Ükels, ein schönes Wochenende wünsch ich Euch!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich echt verrückt -ich war in der letzten halben Stunde schon 3x auf der tacklebox-Seite.
> 
> Gute Nacht, liebe Ükels, ein schönes Wochenende wünsch ich Euch!


Mann (man) kann nie genug haben. Das habe ich auch langsam begriffen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Deswegen ja auch mein fortschreitendes Minimalprojekt. Je weniger ich für "wirklich wichtig" erachte, desto gut.


----------



## Andal

Zu Hause haben wollen und am Wasser mithaben müssen sind auch zwei paar völlig unterschiedliche Dinge!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> So was wie Rutenkaufentsagungen, Rauchabschwörungen etc. kommen in meinem Sprachschatz gar nicht erst vor - endet ja sowieso in fadenscheinigen Ausreden. Ja, ich bin voll der Fehler und ich genieße es.


Du hast voll und ganz Recht. Man ändert ständig seine Meinung. Das habe ich bei mir schon öfter festgestellt. Ich versuche mich nur zusammen zu reißen. Bin als dabei Sachen zu kaufen, und komme nicht zum angeln. Echt traurig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Knappe 2 Wochen bis zum Eidbruch ... du hast verdammt lange durchgehalten!


Und außerdem habe ich noch nicht zugeschlagen. Oje, wer weiß, wie die Sache endet. Wie schleuse ich so eine schöne Rute an meiner frau vorbei? @Kochtopf , du must mir helfen

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und außerdem habe ich noch nicht zugeschlagen. Oje, wer weiß, wie die Sache endet. Wie schleuse ich so eine schöne Rute an meiner frau vorbei? @Kochtopf , du must mir helfen
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lass sie dir in die Arbeit liefern, mach die Hülle dreckig und lüg einfach, dass sich die Balken biegen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Tonne ist größer und um die 40 € - wenn man im @Fantastic Fishing Maßstab Futter einlagert geht es ins Geld.
> 
> @Minimax danke das hat die Rolle bei evtl Neuanschaffungen disqualifilziert



Meine 25 Liter Weithalsfässer mit Deckel kosten das Stück 5 Euro. Ist also so halb so wild. Sind zwar keine Premium-Fässer und recht dünn, sowie nach der Lieferung recht plastikartig im Geuch, nach Waschen und 2 Tagen Balkon aber Einsatzbereit.

Und jetzt geh ich Schlafen, hab beim Pokern gewonnen und der Hubschrauber im Kopf dreht nach einer Ladung Havanna Club auch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Mescalero

Zum Kleinteilechaos: ich mag es, Zeug zu sortieren, zu sichten, zu ordnen. Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten zu ersinnen, groß genug aber nicht zu groß, erschwinglich aber halbwegs nachhaltig wenn‘s geht und übersichtlich.

Das Problem ist allerdings, dass z.B. ausgerechnet das Fach für die Gummiperlen zu klein geworden ist, weil es in der Wühlkiste des Händlers Perlen im Zillionenpack gab. Also muss umorganisiert werden und die Perlen wandern ins Wirbelfach, wobei die paar Wirbel im ursprünglichen Perlenbehälter vollkommen verloren aussehen - das ist mir ein Dorn im Auge!
Dieses Beispiel ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs....es ist ein permanentes Wühlen, Ärgern, Suchen, Nölen.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe auch mal gedacht, dem Chaos mit sortieren in Boxen mit Fächern die Stirn bieten zu können.
Aber irgendwann musste ich einsehen, dass das Chaos stark in mir ist   

Übrigens eine sehr interessante Rollendiskussion auf den letzten Seiten. Jetzt ist der Tackleaffe wach geworden. Danke.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männer!
Gleich habe ich 2-3 Stunden am Wasser.
Mal schauen wo mir der Rhein überhaupt den Zutritt ans sein schönes Ufer gewährt - bei fast 6m garnicht einfach.. .
Die Maden sind auch um.
Es ist windig und kalt.
Aber das wird schon werden.. .


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> Gleich habe ich 2-3 Stunden am Wasser.
> Mal schauen wo mir der Rhein überhaupt den Zutritt ans sein schönes Ufer gewährt - bei fast 6m garnicht einfach.. .
> Die Maden sind auch um.
> Es ist windig und kalt.
> Aber das wird schon werden.. .


Viel Spaß ,Glück und Petri.Bin dann auch heute mal am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und außerdem habe ich noch nicht zugeschlagen. Oje, wer weiß, wie die Sache endet. Wie schleuse ich so eine schöne Rute an meiner frau vorbei? @Kochtopf , du must mir helfen
> 
> Gruß Jason


Klar, schick sie an meine Adresse und ich bring sie dir als freundschaftsgabe vorbei.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Vielleicht


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich diese nicht, schielte auch schon 2mal drauf und überlegte.
> Neben dem was Rudi schreibt, scheint sie von den Gewichtsangaben ziemlich schwer, das Bild eher ein kleines Modell, und keine E-Spule dabei, wobei nicht sicher ist, dass andere passen.
> Vergleichweise gibt es Derivate aus dem Okuma-Stall bei allen Marken für 40€ mit E-Spule. Die kann man zwar nicht zerlegen und sinnig warten, aber leicht mal ein Loch reinbohren und eine Injektion verpassen.
> 
> Bis einschließlich Kurbelansatz nach vorne ist das eine typische Ryobi aus der Familie der Applause/Zauber resp. Ecusima-Plastikgehäuse. Das ist super Technik.
> Aber zu dem Freilauf weiß ich nichts und habe nichts gelesen, und das ist immer eine zu bedenkende Achilles-Ferse.
> 
> Also kaufe eine und sende die vorsichtshalber mal zu mir   - dann zerlege ich die vorsichtig und sie geht bei Mängeln zurück, oder inspiziert zu dir!



wie gut das ich das jetzt erst lese sonst wäre ich Imma noch am überlegen, so habe ich aber sofort nach Rudis Antwort diese hier bestellt. wobei ich die Ryobi noch im Hinterkopf habe genauso wie die von Andal genannte Korum Shadow Freespool.
das schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist das ich nicht wirklich eine Neue gebraucht hätte


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zu dem Zwecke des Beherrschens des Micro-Chaos habe ich etwas in den letzten Jahren herumprobiert, heraus gefunden, und in 2019 nahezu umgesetzt:
> 
> Ich verwende *keine Kistchen* mehr für Micro-Teile Einhänger Wirbel Perlen Nubsis etc., schon gar keine mit vielen diversen Fachunterteilungen.
> 
> Nur noch Musterclipbeutel, die kann man sogar mit Folienstiften beschriften, gut direkt reinschauen, in jede Westentasche stecken, und rund 50 Stück in einer *einzigen* Butterbrotbox ans Wasser mitnehmen, wenn es denn zum langen Wochenende sein muss. Die 500er und 1000er Packs kosten nichtmal viel.
> Die Übersicht und Platzersparnis sind beides enorm!
> Vorgefertigte Haken und Vorfächer auch nur noch mit ans Wasser.


Ich sehe, die Nübsie problematik ist wohl ein unlösbares martyrium und war in der lage schon ziliarden von Anglern in den Wahnsinn zu treiben. Das ist wohl auch der Grund weshalb die Anglerwelt dieses Problem auch auf ihren Rutenwald im Darent Valley ausweiten........ich will ja nicht dystopisch wirken, aber wenn unsere Missus(es) anfangen equilibriummäßig gegen unsere Tacklekultur ins Feld zu ziehen  Da hilft dann nur noch Angeln gehen

PS: Zipper Plastikbeutel   Ernsthaft ? Weiberkram ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> wie gut das ich das jetzt erst lese sonst wäre ich Imma noch am überlegen, so habe ich aber sofort nach Rudis Antwort diese hier bestellt. wobei ich die Ryobi noch im Hinterkopf habe genauso wie die von Andal genannte Korum Shadow Freespool.
> das schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist das ich nicht wirklich eine Neue gebraucht hätte



Sei froh - Du hast genau die richtige Rolle bestellt...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich diese nicht, schielte auch schon 2mal drauf und überlegte.
> Neben dem was Rudi schreibt, scheint sie von den Gewichtsangaben ziemlich schwer, das Bild eher ein kleines Modell, und keine E-Spule dabei, wobei nicht sicher ist, dass andere passen.
> Vergleichweise gibt es Derivate aus dem Okuma-Stall bei allen Marken für 40€ mit E-Spule. Die kann man zwar nicht zerlegen und sinnig warten, aber leicht mal ein Loch reinbohren und eine Injektion verpassen.
> 
> Bis einschließlich Kurbelansatz nach vorne ist das eine typische Ryobi aus der Familie der Applause/Zauber resp. Ecusima-Plastikgehäuse. Das ist super Technik.
> Aber zu dem Freilauf weiß ich nichts und habe nichts gelesen, und das ist immer eine zu bedenkende Achilles-Ferse.
> 
> Also kaufe eine und sende die vorsichtshalber mal zu mir   - dann zerlege ich die vorsichtig und sie geht bei Mängeln zurück, oder inspiziert zu dir!



Du bist ja echt der Härteste!
Bohrst Du ernsthaft Löcher in irgendwelche Rollengehäuse??
Was für eine geniale Idee!!
Verschließt Du die nach der Injektion wieder?
Kleine Schraube eindrehen?
Gummi Nubsie?


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist ja echt der Härteste!
> Bohrst Du ernsthaft Löcher in irgendwelche Rollengehäuse??
> Was für eine geniale Idee!!
> Verschließt Du die nach der Injektion wieder?
> Kleine Schraube eindrehen?
> Gummi Nubsie?


Wie ist denn der Ölwechsel Intervall?


----------



## rutilus69

Allen die diese Wochenende ans Wasser kommen schon mal ein dickes Petri!
Bei mir wird es diese Wochenende nichts, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht nicht mit anglerischen Themen befasse   
Schauen wir mal, ob mir das Wedeln mit extrem dicken Schnüren an leichten Ruten zum Zweck des Ausbringens von Insekten - Imitaten liegt


----------



## Thomas.

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Shimano Diaflash wird nicht in Frage kommen. Der Preis ist mir schon zu hoch und wer weiß, wo er endet.
> Gruß Jason



die berühmtesten drei worte der Welt: *Shimano Diaflash Match*  
die hier gezeigte Superultegra Match von Tobias85 ist schon ein Traum, ich habe so eine auch schon befummeln dürfen super tolles Teil, aber die Diaflash ist meiner Meinung nach noch mal eine ganz andere Hausnummer, ich habe mehr als 25 Jahre von einer 420er geträumt damals Neupreis 949,- DM überhaupt nicht dran zu denken heute als gut gebrauchte leider immer noch kein Schnäppchen umgerechnet in DM keinen großen Wert Verlust, aber ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten eine gegönnt und meinen Angelrutentraum erfühlt und trotz des Preises (für eine 420 noch günstig) nicht bereut, das schöne an der ganzen Sache ist das mich in Sachen Matchrute nix mehr nervös machen kann, der will haben Reflex wie weg geblasen, und wenn ich heute in nee Bucht auf eine Match mit biete dann bekomme ich sie für einen ganz schmalen Thaler oder nicht(meistens)  aber ich ärgere mich nicht mehr selbst wenn sie nur für 1€ über meinen gebot weg geht, warum auch habe doch schon mein Non plus Ultra.

@jason 1  wenn du scharf auf die 360er bist würde ich bis summe X mit bieten danach werden alle anderen Ruten günstiger weil man hat ja schon sein Träumchen, wenn es nicht deine Traumrute ist wären die 133,- auch schon zu viel für mich(für die Rute nicht).

habe jetzt genug von der Diaflash geschwärmt, ich gehe sie jetzt streicheln


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Sonne scheint, es ist Frühling, die Brassen beißen!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint, es ist Frühling, die Brassen beißen!




Röchel…. hmmnaagh, jeder mag Frühaufsteher...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Röchel…. hmmnaagh, jeder mag Frühaufsteher...


Frühaufsteher? Es ist gleich Mittag!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frühaufsteher? Es ist gleich Mit*tag*!



Es ist vor allem Sams*tag*. Und hier drinnen ist es ausserdem noch dunkel.
Aber natürlich ruf ich dir ein hustenreizunterbrochenes "Petri" zu!
jetzt muss ich ersma Kaffee finden... Vielleicht komm ich später dazu, bis dahin viel
Erfolg und nassen Kescher,
hg
Minischmerz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frühaufsteher? Es ist gleich Mittag!



Genau!    
Und Petri zum Brachsen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, so ein Kaffee ist schon klasse!


----------



## Minimax

ooorwfsgdf… sterb...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues Video von M.Erdwin falls es euch interessiert:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ooorwfsgdf… sterb...




Corona angekommen bei dir?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Corona angekommen bei dir?



nö, tuví:    



Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs, Jungs,
> komme grade aus dem Leckerschleckerladen. Jedenfalls bin ich da durch Zufall auf einen Wein gestoßen, den ich einfach nach Etikett kaufen _musste ,_was das betrifft scheints der perfekte Anglerwein zu sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 339353
> 
> Mal sehen wie der ist, kann natürlich auch ein Reinfall sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich dachte die Pulle wäre längst ausgelutscht.

Trinkst du jeden Abend nur einen Doppelten davon und bist dann morgens krank???


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Likör-Eiern und Marzipankartoffeln gibt's kein Halten!


Klingt nach Suchtverhalten....


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Die Missus war so begeistert davon, das ich ihr einen kleinen Vorrat besorgt habe. Und da sie gestern abend unpässlich war, habe ich ein Flässchen gestohlen und mich damit zurückgezogen, um meine zerstörten Ninjaspulen zu betrauern. Ich bin inzwischen in einem Alter, in dem ne Pulle Weisswein deutliche Spuren hinterlässt.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint, es ist Frühling, die Brassen beißen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339996


Petri
Hat sich der Frühgang schon gelohnt..


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> nö, tuví:


Die Optik der Flasche hat mich soo angelacht, dass ich mir auch 3 davon Bestellt habe. Zwei als Geschenk für Kumpels und eine für Missus und mich


----------



## Tikey0815

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Optik der Flasche hat mich soo angelacht, dass ich mir auch 3 davon Bestellt habe. Zwei als Geschenk für Kumpels und eine für Missus und mich


Gerade hat meine Missus den leckeren 2018er wolf blass sauvignon in die Möhren-Kartoffel Suppe gekippt   Frevel


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Kaffee ist schon klasse!
> Anhang anzeigen 339998


Ein sehr idyllisches Foto, Stephan!

War gerade auch mit dem Hund an meinen Gewässern (Wupper und Ruhr), reißende braune Brühe bei stark erhöhtem Pegel, da ist an Fischen erst mal nicht zu denken!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Stephan, auch weiterhin!  und auch allen anderen, die es im Verlauf des Tages noch ans Wasser schaffen viel Erfolg


----------



## Ukel

Bei mir wird es voraussichtlich morgen etwas mit dem Angeln. Wahrscheinlich wird dann die auf der Messe erworbene neue 7m-Telestippe mit *Stonfo-Konnektor* (  ) ausgeführt.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Wuemmehunter ! Sieht richtig gut aus bei Dir, da ist der Lenz wohl eingetroffen!

@rhinefisher - hoffentlich zuppelt was bei Dir an der 6m-Whip!

@Minimax - bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!

@Ukel  - wir drücken Dir die Daumen für den morgigen Ansitz! 
Hoffentlich knackt Dir nicht gleich ein Alpha-Cyprinide den Konnektor von der Spitze ab ;-)


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> @Ukel  - wir drücken Dir die Daumen für den morgigen Ansitz!
> Hoffentlich knackt Dir nicht gleich ein Alpha-Cyprinide den Konnektor von der Spitze ab ;-)


wenn das geschehen sollte, werde ich darüber natürlich 






nicht

berichten


----------



## geomas

So, ich werd etwas später auch noch mal für ein gutes Stündchen oder 2 zum Fluß nebenan. 
Bin leider immer noch nicht wieder in Form. Deshalb keine große Tour und ganz kleines Besteck: 
die neue superbillige alte Silstar-Picker (mit „falscher Spitze”) kommt mit ans Wasser. 
Als Rolle wird ne Ninja 1003A mit 14er Stroft herhalten müssen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Heute wird doch nichts mit angeln..
Dafür sind aber meine neuen "Heli Bissanzeiger" angekommen.
Machen einen recht brauchbaren Eindruck...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es voraussichtlich morgen etwas mit dem Angeln. Wahrscheinlich wird dann die auf der Messe erworbene neue 7m-Telestippe mit *Stonfo-Konnektor* (  ) ausgeführt.



Lang-Lang auf Rotaugen?


----------



## Jason

Immer noch keine Maden in den Kühlschränke im Baumarkt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Immer noch keine Maden in den Kühlschränke im Baumarkt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hab zwei Liter im Kühlschrank, fahr los.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Immer noch keine Maden in den Kühlschränke im Baumarkt.



Da hilft dann nur ein Madenfachhändler/Angelladen .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab zwei Liter im Kühlschrank, fahr los.




Ich nur einen Dreiviertelliter......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nur einen Dreiviertelliter......



Ich wollte die eigentlich am kleinen Fluss oder Graben verballern. Der Fischer verkauft dieses Jahr aber keine Karten, ergo kein Angeln dort (ungeklärtes Wegerrecht wegen Natura2000). Der Graben ist gerade geflutet. Ich werde die Tage wohl mal zu den Seen/Teichen rocken, wobei ich bei den Wasserständen auch mit Problemen rechne, ist ja alles geflutet (Elbe drückt den Grundwasserspiegel hoch).


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hilft dann nur ein Madenfachhändler/Angelladen .


Der nächste ist zu weit weg. Der Baumarkt nur 8Km.
Aber keine Maden.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab zwei Liter im Kühlschrank, fahr los.


In 10 Minuten Klingel ich bei dir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> In 10 Minuten Klingel ich bei dir.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich habe den Hanf schon angesetzt, die Rotaugen warten!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hanf schon angesetzt, die Rotaugen warten!


Jetzt brauche ich nur noch 5 Minuten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs,
mein Angeltag ist beendet. Lief frühlingshaft gut!  Neben drei Brassen gab es jede Menge Plötz, wobei sich die rot Beäugten nur in kleinen Größen an den Haken trauten.
Die drei Brassen habe ich alle mit der Acolyte gefangen (es stimmt, Drennan-Ruten machen richtig glücklich!) bei den Plötzen hielten sich beide Ruten zumindest Bissmäßig in etwas die Waage. Die zweite Rute war die Multipicker von Sportex, die ich heute wieder als Swingtip gefischt habe. Und zwar mit einer Helikopter-Montage. Da habe ich mir von der Messe zwei Heftchen von Korum mit Fertigmontagen gekauft, die man wie einen Stopper nur auf die Hauptschnur zieht. Am Ende der Hauptschnur ein kleines Körbchen und ins Öhr vom Seitenarm einen normalen 14er Vorfachhaken, wobei ich das Vorfach auf die lehrbuchmäßigen 15 cm eingekürzt habe. Eine Katastrophe! Mit jedem zweiten Wurf gab es Verhedderungen, die es am Helirig doch eigentlich gar nicht geben soll. Erst als ich das Vorfach in zwei Schritten auf schließlich 5 cm gekürzt hatte, war das Thema Düddel erledigt. Und noch etwas hat mich an diesem Ring nicht überzeugt: Die Bissausbeute! Ich konnte vielleicht so jeden 5. Biss verwerten, viel zu wenige. An der normalen Feederrute konnte ich jeden 10. Biss nicht verwerten. Als ich die Swingtip auf eine normale Felder-Durchlaufmontage umgestellt hatte, lief die Bissverwertungsquote deutlich besser. Ich werd noch ein bisschen weiter mit der Heli-Montage experimentieren, aber der so wichtige erste Eindruck ist schon mal gründlich in die Hose gegangen.
Gefischt habe ich übrigens wieder am Nebenfluss der Oste, der durch ein Schöpfwerk vom Hauptstrom getrennt ist und aktuell zwar ein leicht erhöhten Wasserstand, aber kein Hochwasser hat. Eine schöne Alternative zur Wümme und zur Weser, die aktuell nicht wirklich befischbar sind.
Allen die noch am Wasser sind, wünsche ich ordentlich Fisch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Solch einen Fluß hätte ich auch gerne in der Nähe.
Wirklich sehr schön..
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> mein Angeltag ist beendet. Lief frühlingshaft gut!  Neben drei Brassen gab es jede Menge Plötz, wobei sich die rot Beäugten nur in kleinen Größen an den Haken trauten.
> Die drei Brassen habe ich alle mit der Acolyte gefangen (es stimmt, Drennan-Ruten machen richtig glücklich!) bei den Plötzen hielten sich beide Ruten zumindest Bissmäßig in etwas die Waage. Die zweite Rute war die Multipicker von Sportex, die ich heute wieder als Swingtip gefischt habe. Und zwar mit einer Helikopter-Montage. Da habe ich mir von der Messe zwei Heftchen von Korum mit Fertigmontagen gekauft, die man wie einen Stopper nur auf die Hauptschnur zieht. Am Ende der Hauptschnur ein kleines Körbchen und ins Öhr vom Seitenarm einen normalen 14er Vorfachhaken, wobei ich das Vorfach auf die lehrbuchmäßigen 15 cm eingekürzt habe. Eine Katastrophe! Mit jedem zweiten Wurf gab es Verhedderungen, die es am Helirig doch eigentlich gar nicht geben soll. Erst als ich das Vorfach in zwei Schritten auf schließlich 5 cm gekürzt hatte, war das Thema Düddel erledigt. Und noch etwas hat mich an diesem Ring nicht überzeugt: Die Bissausbeute! Ich konnte vielleicht so jeden 5. Biss verwerten, viel zu wenige. An der normalen Feederrute konnte ich jeden 10. Biss nicht verwerten. Als ich die Swingtip auf eine normale Felder-Durchlaufmontage umgestellt hatte, lief die Bissverwertungsquote deutlich besser. Ich werd noch ein bisschen weiter mit der Heli-Montage experimentieren, aber der so wichtige erste Eindruck ist schon mal gründlich in die Hose gegangen.
> Gefischt habe ich übrigens wieder am Nebenfluss der Oste, der durch ein Schöpfwerk vom Hauptstrom getrennt ist und aktuell zwar ein leicht erhöhten Wasserstand, aber kein Hochwasser hat. Eine schöne Alternative zur Wümme und zur Weser, die aktuell nicht wirklich befischbar sind.
> Allen die noch am Wasser sind, wünsche ich ordentlich Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340012
> Anhang anzeigen 340013
> Anhang anzeigen 340014




  
Danke für den Bwericht Stephan und Petri Heil zu den Brachsen und PLötzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde ich hatte gerade einen Anflug von Genialtät!

Ich habe immer überlegt was ich wohl mit meinen selbstgebastelten Entenkielen(villeicht erinnert sich noch jemand?) anfangen würde, da die Targkraft ja recht gering ausfiel.
Und heute hat ist der Groschen gefallen.
Ich steh gerade im keller und da fallen mir die Askari-Korkposen ins Auge...........der Griff zu Bohrmaschine und Schleifpapier war nur noch Formsache.

Ihr ahnt sicher was jetzt kommt........Sekunde ich muss zum Handy........


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde ich hatte gerade einen Anflug von Genialtät!
> 
> Ich habe immer überlegt was ich wohl mit meinen selbstgebastelten Entenkielen(villeicht erinnert sich noch jemand?) anfangen würde, da die Targkraft ja recht gering ausfiel.
> Und heute hat ist der Groschen gefallen.
> Ich steh gerade im keller und da fallen mir die Askari-Korkposen ins Auge...........der Griff zu Bohrmaschine und Schleifpapier war nur noch Formsache.
> 
> Ihr ahnt sicher was jetzt kommt........Sekunde ich muss zum Handy........


Du hast aus Korkposen korkposen gebaut, genial


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sollte es passen mit der Tragkraft.
Nur noch lackieren demnächst und dann ausprobieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> wie gut das ich das jetzt erst lese sonst wäre ich Imma noch am überlegen, so habe ich aber sofort nach Rudis Antwort diese hier bestellt.


Das ist zwar deutlich mehr Geld, allerdings besteht bei Shimano Aero immer noch die gute Chance, dass sie ihr internes Freilaufkupplungssystem beibehalten haben. 
Und das ist in meinen Baitrunner Aero GT 6000 8000 (RDrag) von um/nach 2000 das mit Abstand creme-de'la-creme Techniksystem für lustvolle Wartung und sicheren Erfolg. Die zeitgleiche und typähnliche Daiwa flog federspannungsmäßig auseinander und tat nie wieder so wie gewünscht. 
Ich habe von den Aero immer noch 4+7/8 von liegen und kann mich genau deswegen davon nicht trennen - obwohl es eigentlich "blöde Plastikshieter" sind, im Vergleich zur Penn Slammer Liveliner. 
Aber sie funktionieren, haben sehr leichte Spulen mit geringem Anlaufmoment und ich einen Schatz davon, und werden immer funktionieren, die waren auch noch 
ohne Rücklaufsperrlager, also noch robuster. 
Bei @cyprinusbarbus sah ich die Tage eine auf Foto.
Ich kenne (bisher) nur 2 einfach de+remontierbare und damit wartbare Freillaufrollentechniken, und das sind die beiden. Die riesig klobige Mechanik der Slammer müßte sogar auf Ewigkeit mit "Russentechnik" Selfmade-Ersatzteilen pflegbar sein. Diese von Shimano gewinnt den Technik-Feinsinn-Kunstpreis.



Thomas. schrieb:


> das schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist das ich nicht wirklich eine Neue gebraucht hätte


Gut, das ist aber ein echter default-Satz, weniger Wert als garnichts, ein schwacher Versuch des Selbsttrostes in der Entscheidungpein.
Wie hier im rasenden (Selbsthilfe-)Thread reichlich nachzulesen.

Macht nichts, wir sind in Gedanken mit dir!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Solch einen Fluß hätte ich auch gerne in der Nähe.
> Wirklich sehr schön..
> Dickes Petri!


Z.Zt. haben wir eher zwei Flüsse in einem.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> mein Angeltag ist beendet. Lief frühlingshaft gut!  Neben drei Brassen gab es jede Menge Plötz, wobei sich die rot Beäugten nur in kleinen Größen an den Haken trauten.
> Die drei Brassen habe ich alle mit der Acolyte gefangen (es stimmt, Drennan-Ruten machen richtig glücklich!) bei den Plötzen hielten sich beide Ruten zumindest Bissmäßig in etwas die Waage. Die zweite Rute war die Multipicker von Sportex, die ich heute wieder als Swingtip gefischt habe. Und zwar mit einer Helikopter-Montage. Da habe ich mir von der Messe zwei Heftchen von Korum mit Fertigmontagen gekauft, die man wie einen Stopper nur auf die Hauptschnur zieht. Am Ende der Hauptschnur ein kleines Körbchen und ins Öhr vom Seitenarm einen normalen 14er Vorfachhaken, wobei ich das Vorfach auf die lehrbuchmäßigen 15 cm eingekürzt habe. Eine Katastrophe! Mit jedem zweiten Wurf gab es Verhedderungen, die es am Helirig doch eigentlich gar nicht geben soll. Erst als ich das Vorfach in zwei Schritten auf schließlich 5 cm gekürzt hatte, war das Thema Düddel erledigt. Und noch etwas hat mich an diesem Ring nicht überzeugt: Die Bissausbeute! Ich konnte vielleicht so jeden 5. Biss verwerten, viel zu wenige. An der normalen Feederrute konnte ich jeden 10. Biss nicht verwerten. Als ich die Swingtip auf eine normale Felder-Durchlaufmontage umgestellt hatte, lief die Bissverwertungsquote deutlich besser. Ich werd noch ein bisschen weiter mit der Heli-Montage experimentieren, aber der so wichtige erste Eindruck ist schon mal gründlich in die Hose gegangen.
> Gefischt habe ich übrigens wieder am Nebenfluss der Oste, der durch ein Schöpfwerk vom Hauptstrom getrennt ist und aktuell zwar ein leicht erhöhten Wasserstand, aber kein Hochwasser hat. Eine schöne Alternative zur Wümme und zur Weser, die aktuell nicht wirklich befischbar sind.
> Allen die noch am Wasser sind, wünsche ich ordentlich Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340012
> Anhang anzeigen 340013
> Anhang anzeigen 340014


PETRI Stephan und danke für die schönen Bilder...!


----------



## Tricast

Doppelt
[/QUOTE]


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Z.Zt. haben wir eher zwei Flüsse in einem.



Allerdings - ich bekomme schon den ganzen Tag Meldungen über abgebrochene Angelausflüge rein.
Es ist schon eine Herausforderung trockenen Fußes ans Wasser ran zu kommen..
Morgen werde ich vielleicht etwas mehr Zeit haben und es mal versuchen.
Bei dir da unten dürfte es noch schlimmer sein.
Gibt es für dich in deiner Gegend jetzt überhaupt noch irgendeinen Platz zum angeln?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist ja echt der Härteste!
> Bohrst Du ernsthaft Löcher in irgendwelche Rollengehäuse??
> Was für eine geniale Idee!!
> Verschließt Du die nach der Injektion wieder?
> Kleine Schraube eindrehen?
> Gummi Nubsie?


Yes, ich bohre und noch mehr ...

Ist doch sehr einfach mit einer Linsenkopfschraube in Kunststoff zumindest, langsam spahnbildend in Stufen vorbohren usw.
Explosionszeichnung der (verschlossen bleibenden) Freilauf-Rolle vorher studieren ist aber sehr sinnvoll und wichtig.
Dichtungsprobleme hatte ich weit mehr mit einer "verprobierten" Red Arc 2000, da mußte alles an Löchern zu, um sie für eine Fließfettumwälzschmierung fit zu machen.
Funktionierte dann auch endlich, sie rennt jetzt nach über 12 Jahren immer noch besser als je eine neu.
Flüssigmetall ist ein guter Freund, aber die Kugellager selber sippern durch.
Das ist viel nerviger als eine press-angedrehte Zu-Schraube auf Kunststoff.

In Alugehäuse müßte ich mehr Aufwand treiben und vorher zerlegen, bohren, säubern, Gewinde schneiden.  Evtl. Mutter hinterkleben.
Wartungsöffnungen ala Shimano sind eigentlich kein Ding.

Ich habe mal probiert eine meiner blauen Ambidex 2410 (dummerweise die erste mit bestem Lagerlauf und letzte Subserie) zu erleichtern, alles rauszubohren, rauszufräsen und wegzudrehen. Kann ich als lange zurückliegende Jugendsünde  vertreten und auch abhaken und meistens vergessen.  (bis wieder einer dran rüttelt)

410g waren zuviel für noch angelbar ggü. den 330g der Sigma Supra 040, und dann bin ich durch Gehäusereduzierung nur knapp 20g leichter geworden, ein Flop also.   
Jedenfalls existieren ein paar sehr skurile Teile, die den Archäologen in 4000 Jahren sehr viel Spaß und Kopfzerbrechen bereiten werden! 

Und ich fand bei Ebay Ersatzteile zum Ersetzen der "verdrehten", die sie wieder weitgehend orginal laufen lassen.
Ein paar von innen durchgebohrte Löchlein sind geblieben, wie Durchschussnarben.
Nur hat sie mir diese Operation sowie spätere sorglose Fremdnutzung durch Vaddern, und dann wieder zurückholen etwas übel genommen, seit über 30 Jahren schmollt sie nun.

Wie etwa ein Patient zu einem Chirurgen steht, der einfach mal alle Organe ausbaut, auf Putzmaschinen bringt, dran rum schnippelt und dann wieder einbaut.
Immerhin hat die robuste Lady das überlebt!

Der Vierling 2410 kam aber wieder in meinen Besitz, als ich merkte dass in den 90ern zunehmend nur noch Schrott und Leichtbau rauskam, und keine andere Rolle den Einsatz im Schleppboot länger als ein paar Wochen/Angelstunden überleben tut. Mit nietnagelneuen Moritz Conato Nachbauten der Sigma konnte ich sie wieder auslösen und zurücktauschen, aber liegen seitdem, haben sich untereinander in Ruhe vermehrt, und viel mehr blaue und die ganze Familie sind's geworden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr sehr geil..!!
Da werde ich mich mal ranmachen!
Verwendest Du 00/000?


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> die berühmtesten drei worte der Welt: *Shimano Diaflash Match*
> die hier gezeigte Superultegra Match von Tobias85 ist schon ein Traum, ich habe so eine auch schon befummeln dürfen super tolles Teil, aber die Diaflash ist meiner Meinung nach noch mal eine ganz andere Hausnummer, ich habe mehr als 25 Jahre von einer 420er geträumt damals Neupreis 949,- DM überhaupt nicht dran zu denken heute als gut gebrauchte leider immer noch kein Schnäppchen umgerechnet in DM keinen großen Wert Verlust, aber ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten eine gegönnt und meinen Angelrutentraum erfühlt und trotz des Preises (für eine 420 noch günstig) nicht bereut, das schöne an der ganzen Sache ist das mich in Sachen Matchrute nix mehr nervös machen kann, der will haben Reflex wie weg geblasen, und wenn ich heute in nee Bucht auf eine Match mit biete dann bekomme ich sie für einen ganz schmalen Thaler oder nicht(meistens)  aber ich ärgere mich nicht mehr selbst wenn sie nur für 1€ über meinen gebot weg geht, warum auch habe doch schon mein Non plus Ultra.
> 
> @jason 1  wenn du scharf auf die 360er bist würde ich bis summe X mit bieten danach werden alle anderen Ruten günstiger weil man hat ja schon sein Träumchen, wenn es nicht deine Traumrute ist wären die 133,- auch schon zu viel für mich(für die Rute nicht).
> 
> habe jetzt genug von der Diaflash geschwärmt, ich gehe sie jetzt streicheln



@Thomas. : Sollte die "Diaflash" wirklich fast 1000,- DM laut Katalog kosten? Ich weiß nur von der "Ultegra" dass die so teuer sein sollte, laut Katalog. Shimano Ultegra Made in Japan.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340016



Die sehen ja richtig gut aus - tolle Idee..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> die berühmtesten drei worte der Welt: *Shimano Diaflash Match*
> die hier gezeigte Superultegra Match von Tobias85 ist schon ein Traum, ich habe so eine auch schon befummeln dürfen super tolles Teil, aber die Diaflash ist meiner Meinung nach noch mal eine ganz andere Hausnummer, ich habe mehr als 25 Jahre von einer 420er geträumt damals Neupreis 949,- DM überhaupt nicht dran zu denken heute als gut gebrauchte leider immer noch kein Schnäppchen umgerechnet in DM keinen großen Wert Verlust, aber ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten eine gegönnt und meinen Angelrutentraum erfühlt und trotz des Preises (für eine 420 noch günstig) nicht bereut, das schöne an der ganzen Sache ist das mich in Sachen Matchrute nix mehr nervös machen kann, der will haben Reflex wie weg geblasen, und wenn ich heute in nee Bucht auf eine Match mit biete dann bekomme ich sie für einen ganz schmalen Thaler oder nicht(meistens)  aber ich ärgere mich nicht mehr selbst wenn sie nur für 1€ über meinen gebot weg geht, warum auch habe doch schon mein Non plus Ultra.
> 
> habe jetzt genug von der Diaflash geschwärmt, ich gehe sie jetzt streicheln


Finde ich super und kann ich alles voll nachvollziehen! 

Ich habe auch ein paar vom Diageflashten Blank her eher noch besseren Ruten als Shimano seine, aber als Spin.
Die eine hat sogar eine umfangreiche Geschichte und sogar eine Ükel-Geschichte.

Aber ich habe 2012 eine neu ausrichtende und die ganze Wertigkeit neuordnende Begegnung und anschließende Dauerinfektion erfahren, mit wenigen Buchstaben wie von der Virologie her bekannt: HPC
100 200 300 400 (die Nummer ist ab 100 ziemlich egal), Hauptsache das richtige Logo ist drauf! 
Das steht für High-Pressurce-Carbon, kann man aber auch als Hochtaktilpowercarbon lesen.
Zudem wird es gerne mit Flashes und Shimanos Infiniband kombiniert, die nun ausgekoppelt Spiral-X , Hi-Power-X usw. heißen.
Durch die neuen Modelle mit gezielter Massenminimierung wird jedoch keine weitere Steigerung von Taktilität und Durchschlagskraft mehr erreicht.
Die Bolos mit HPC 200 sind ein Traum, über die Spins brauche ich hier nicht zu reden.
Jetzt warte ich auf die Matche mit hoffentlich noch genau dem oberaffengeilen HPC.
Mal sehen, wie sich das im Vergleich darstellt, und ob ich dich vollends beunruhigen kann


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil..!!
> Da werde ich mich mal ranmachen!
> Verwendest Du 00/000?


Der Bezug deines Beitrags ist für mich unklar.


----------



## rhinefisher

Als Fließfett verwendest Du was?


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lang-Lang auf Rotaugen?


Ganz genau, bin allerdings noch am überlegen, welches Gewässerchen.


----------



## Hecht100+

00 oder 000 ist die Viskosität von Fließfett, ich z.B. nehme 000


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Wuemmehunter und danke für den wunderschön geschriebenen und illustrierten Bericht!

Gerade gestern spät abends hab ich einen Bericht über die Angelei mit nem Heli-Rig gesehen und hab es auf meine „2020-to-do-Liste” gesetzt.
Hmm, da muß ich wohl einfach selber Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca kannst du das genaue Gewicht von den Posen nennen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Solch einen Fluß hätte ich auch gerne in der Nähe.
> Wirklich sehr schön..
> Dickes Petri!


Auf das Flüsschen bin ich vor zwei Jahren gestoßen. Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick! Da es keine Gastkarten gibt, bitte bin ich extra in den bewirtschaftenden Verein eingetreten. Der kleine Fluss ist so fischreich und vielseitig, ich bin immer noch schwer verliebt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @Wuemmehunter und danke für den wunderschön geschriebenen und illustrierten Bericht!
> 
> Gerade gestern spät abends hab ich einen Bericht über die Angelei mit nem Heli-Rig gesehen und hab es auf meine „2020-to-do-Liste” gesetzt.
> Hmm, da muß ich wohl einfach selber Erfahrungen sammeln.


Ja, ich war heute nicht so begeistert, aber vielleicht muss man sich erstmal rantasten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca kannst du das genaue Gewicht von den Posen nennen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nein.
Ich muss sie erstmal lackieren und dann probiere ich das aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Sollte die "Diaflash" wirklich fast 1000,- DM laut Katalog kosten? Ich weiß nur von der "Ultegra" dass die so teuer sein sollte, laut Katalog. Shimano Ultegra Made in Japan.


Heinz, nach den (Web-) Katalogen um 2012 (da keine DM und keine 1000 mehr) waren die ziemlich gleichteuer, die da aktuelle Diaflash stand bei Neueinführung sogar prominenter vorne.

Wenn ich das von heute aus betrachte, haben sie die Diaflash-Linie nicht mehr aufgegeben, und sind lange schon mit parallel angebotenen unterschiedlichen Blankbauarten unterwegs. 
Ist nach meiner Erfahrung auch definitiv richtig, da ein Blank immer ein spezifischer Kompromiss ist, einfach unabwendbar einige prinzipiell unvereinbare Blankeigenschaften in einer Komposition vereinigen muss.


----------



## Ukel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Heute wird doch nichts mit angeln..
> Dafür sind aber meine neuen "Heli Bissanzeiger" angekommen.
> Machen einen recht brauchbaren Eindruck...
> Anhang anzeigen 340009
> Anhang anzeigen 340010


Schön, damit wirst du wohl zum Bimmelfisher


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ich muss sie erstmal lackieren und dann probiere ich das aus.


Ich schätze mal, du kommst auf 4 Gramm.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich muss sie erstmal lackieren und dann probiere ich das aus.


Dass du dich als solch ein "Wickler" entpuppst, hätte ich jetzt von dir nicht gedacht.
Da sieht man mal, was der (kulturprägende?) Umgang so ausmacht!  

Die Tat und Idee aus zwei Halbzeugkomponenten zu bauen, finde ich supergut und gefällt mir besonders wegen der Aufwandsminimierung sehr! 
Askari-Korkposen hatte ich noch nicht im Fokus.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die  Darent Valley sind tolle Ruten.  Ich habe die Gelegenheit gehabt @geomas seine in Bremen bestaunen zu dürfen. Sie sind außerdem gar nicht so teuer. Habe mal nachgesehen.
> Und ihr seid alle zufrieden mit der Rute? Für gute und schöne Gerten kann man eine Ausnahme machen und sein Rutenwald vergrößern.
> Die Shimano Diaflash wird nicht in Frage kommen. Der Preis ist mir schon zu hoch und wer weiß, wo er endet. Werde mich mal mit @Kochtopf
> in Verbindung setzen. Der hat ja auch eine Darent Valley. Und dann stellt sich die Frage in welcher Länge. Ich denke mal 11ft wäre ausreichend für mich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wir waren zweimal angeln, ich hatte sie zweimal mit, ich hab dich zweimal drauf angesprochen und du hast mir zweimal die kalte Schulter gezeigt und jetzt interessiert sie dich plötzlich?! Spannend was Gruppenzwang mit einem anstellt


----------



## geomas

Bei mir war es ein wirklich kurzer Angelausflug. Bin schon beim Packen ins Schwitzen gekommen - also in Form bin ich noch lange nicht.
Naja, wie gesagt leichtes Gepäck. Neue alte Billig-Picker, Kescher, kleine Tasche und Klapphocker.

Hab mir ne Stelle zwischen zwei Brücken gesucht, hatte dort meistens Erfolg, auch wenn es dort an Ruhe mangelt (Passanten, Verkehrslärm).
Mein „Rig” bestand aus einem festen Seitenarm (fixed Paternoster aus aufgeschnittener Schlaufe) in der 0,14er Hauptschnur. An ein Ende kam ein kleines DS-Stabbblei, an das andere Ende knotete ich direkt das 0,12er Vorfach mit 12er B560 ran.

Zunächst mußte Dosenmais herhalten, da tat sich aber nix und mein Vertrauen in diesen Köder war heute irgendwie zu Hause geblieben.
Also weg mit dem DS-Blei, ein winziger Drennan Drahtkorb wurde montiert und mit LB gefüllt. Dieses hatte ich mit etwas Anis-Zimt-Pulver versetzt.
Als Hakenköder diente 10mm-Breadpunch.

Es tat sich ne ganze Weile nix. Es hing relativ viel abgestorbenes Kraut in winzigen Fetzen in der Schnur, ab und an konnte ich Laub oder gar mal einen stattlichen Zweig landen.

Weiter draußen in der Hauptströmung war dann permanent Bewegung in der Rutenspitze - aber offenbar nicht von Fischen verursacht.
Dann, wieder abseits der Strömung, ein Zupfer, gefolgt von einem klaren Ausfedern der Quivertip. Sie biegt sich wieder - Anhieb und irgendwer bewegt sich am Business-Ende der Angel.
Nach ner ganzen Weile konnte ich dann einen Brachsen von gut 40cm in den Kescher bugsieren. Der war ziemlich agil, auch an Land noch. 
Die Seitenlinie war seltsam deformiert - also wiedermal ein „verwachsener Fisch” mit mehr Power als seine normalen Artgenossen.






Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255 - der kurze Schaumstoffgriff fühlte sich überraschend gut an, nicht zu weich oder „klebrig”.
Weil es doch kälter war als erwartet hab ich dann bald zusammengepackt. Also der erste Nicht-Plötz des Jahres ist gelandet worden. Gut so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Als Fließfett verwendest Du was?


Ahso, überleg überleg ...

Ich glaube, es war NLGI 2 oder 2x 00 = 00, gerade auf der Mitte zwischen leichtfest und flüssig.
Das war schon der Vorüberlegung geschuldet, dass es auf keinen Fall zu dünn sein darf, aber von selber in der Rolle an den Teilen verfließen muss.

Der Kübel steht woanders, musste ich erst wieder nachschauen.
Oder ich finde die Kaufrechnung(?) .
Behalte ich im Auge.

Das Thema selbstschmierwartende Rolle kommt wieder hoch, wie ein Zombie.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Yes, ich bohre und noch mehr ...
> 
> Ist doch sehr einfach mit einer Linsenkopfschraube in Kunststoff zumindest, langsam spahnbildend in Stufen vorbohren usw.
> Explosionszeichnung der (verschlossen bleibenden) Freilauf-Rolle vorher studieren ist aber sehr sinnvoll und wichtig.
> Dichtungsprobleme hatte ich weit mehr mit einer "verprobierten" Red Arc 2000, da mußte alles an Löchern zu, um sie für eine Fließfettumwälzschmierung fit zu machen.
> Funktionierte dann auch endlich, sie rennt jetzt nach über 12 Jahren immer noch besser als je eine neu.
> Flüssigmetall ist ein guter Freund, aber die Kugellager selber sippern durch.
> Das ist viel nerviger als eine press-angedrehte Zu-Schraube auf Kunststoff.
> 
> In Alugehäuse müßte ich mehr Aufwand treiben und vorher zerlegen, bohren, säubern, Gewinde schneiden.  Evtl. Mutter hinterkleben.
> Wartungsöffnungen ala Shimano sind eigentlich kein Ding.
> 
> Ich habe mal probiert eine meiner blauen Ambidex 2410 (dummerweise die erste mit bestem Lagerlauf und letzte Subserie) zu erleichtern, alles rauszubohren, rauszufräsen und wegzudrehen. Kann ich als lange zurückliegende Jugendsünde  vertreten und auch abhaken und meistens vergessen.  (bis wieder einer dran rüttelt)
> 
> 410g waren zuviel für noch angelbar ggü. den 330g der Sigma Supra 040, und dann bin ich durch Gehäusereduzierung nur knapp 20g leichter geworden, ein Flop also.
> Jedenfalls existieren ein paar sehr skurile Teile, die den Archäologen in 4000 Jahren sehr viel Spaß und Kopfzerbrechen bereiten werden!
> 
> Und ich fand bei Ebay Ersatzteile zum Ersetzen der "verdrehten", die sie wieder weitgehend orginal laufen lassen.
> Ein paar von innen durchgebohrte Löchlein sind geblieben, wie Durchschussnarben.
> Nur hat sie mir diese Operation sowie spätere sorglose Fremdnutzung durch Vaddern, und dann wieder zurückholen etwas übel genommen, seit über 30 Jahren schmollt sie nun.
> 
> Wie etwa ein Patient zu einem Chirurgen steht, der einfach mal alle Organe ausbaut, auf Putzmaschinen bringt, dran rum schnippelt und dann wieder einbaut.
> Immerhin hat die robuste Lady das überlebt!
> 
> Der Vierling 2410 kam aber wieder in meinen Besitz, als ich merkte dass in den 90ern zunehmend nur noch Schrott und Leichtbau rauskam, und keine andere Rolle den Einsatz im Schleppboot länger als ein paar Wochen/Angelstunden überleben tut. Mit nietnagelneuen Moritz Conato Nachbauten der Sigma konnte ich sie wieder auslösen und zurücktauschen, aber liegen seitdem, haben sich untereinander in Ruhe vermehrt, und viel mehr blaue und die ganze Familie sind's geworden.


Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Erleichterungen bei Rennrädern, als echte Leichtbauteile noch Fremdworte waren. Da wurde auch weggebohrt, bis im Wortsinne der Arzt kam.


geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir war es ein wirklich kurzer Angelausflug. Bin schon beim Packen ins Schwitzen gekommen - also in Form bin ich noch lange nicht.
> Naja, wie gesagt leichtes Gepäck. Neue alte Billig-Picker, Kescher, kleine Tasche und Klapphocker.
> 
> Hab mir ne Stelle zwischen zwei Brücken gesucht, hatte dort meistens Erfolg, auch wenn es dort an Ruhe mangelt (Passanten, Verkehrslärm).
> Mein „Rig” bestand aus einem festen Seitenarm (fixed Paternoster aus aufgeschnittener Schlaufe) in der 0,14er Hauptschnur. An ein Ende kam ein kleines DS-Stabbblei, an das andere Ende knotete ich direkt das 0,12er Vorfach mit 12er B560 ran.
> 
> Zunächst mußte Dosenmais herhalten, da tat sich aber nix und mein Vertrauen in diesen Köder war heute irgendwie zu Hause geblieben.
> Also weg mit dem DS-Blei, ein winziger Drennan Drahtkorb wurde montiert und mit LB gefüllt. Dieses hatte ich mit etwas Anis-Zimt-Pulver versetzt.
> Als Hakenköder diente 10mm-Breadpunch.
> 
> Es tat sich ne ganze Weile nix. Es hing relativ viel abgestorbenes Kraut in winzigen Fetzen in der Schnur, ab und an konnte ich Laub oder gar mal einen stattlichen Zweig landen.
> 
> Weiter draußen in der Hauptströmung war dann permanent Bewegung in der Rutenspitze - aber offenbar nicht von Fischen verursacht.
> Dann, wieder abseits der Strömung, ein Zupfer, gefolgt von einem klaren Ausfedern der Quivertip. Sie biegt sich wieder - Anhieb und irgendwer bewegt sich am Business-Ende der Angel.
> Nach ner ganzen Weile konnte ich dann einen Brachsen von gut 40cm in den Kescher bugsieren. Der war ziemlich agil, auch an Land noch.
> Die Seitenlinie war seltsam deformiert - also wiedermal ein „verwachsener Fisch” mit mehr Power als seine normalen Artgenossen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255 - der kurze Schaumstoffgriff fühlte sich überraschend gut an, nicht zu weich oder „klebrig”.
> Weil es doch kälter war als erwartet hab ich dann bald zusammengepackt. Also der erste Nicht-Plötz des Jahres ist gelandet worden. Gut so.


So ein Picklerle, mit max. 9 gr.(!) WG fliegt bei mir auch noch rum...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also Georg ist ein Ausbund und ausdauernder Verfolger und Verbesserer der Kurzrutenangelei! 

Das muss ich mal loswerden, und es fallen mir als bekennender Langangler (Friedfisch unter 6m resp. 4m und Spin unter 3m ist nix)
viele interessante Gesprächspunkte für die Zukunft ein, Ükeltreffen, Symposium, MeckPomm nach HanseSail oder sonst was.


----------



## geomas

„In der Kürze liegt die Würze!”

Haha, ist natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 
An der heutigen Angelstelle sind etwas längere Ruten 3m+ eher unpraktisch. Generell mache ich da aber auch keine Wissenschaft draus. Ich angele ja auch gerne an kleinen Gewässern mit ner 15ft-Matche. 
Die Silstar-Rute gefällt mir so ganz gut, sie hat mehr Power als meine edleren alten Carbon-Picker, die bei einem 40cm+Brassen schon bis in den Korkgriff krumm wären.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil lieber @geomas und danke für den Bericht.  

Der Rutenblank sieht gut aus aber der Moosgummigriff passt irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter
Petri zu den Fischen und dem einigermaßen schönen Wetter.

Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger von diesen Wochenende. 


Ich hab mich heute für 2 Stunden bei kalten, windigen und immer mal wider regnerischen Wetter ans Wasser getraut. In der Weisen voraussicht hab ich gleich mal den Schirm eingepackt und den hatte ich auch bitter nötig. Bevor es aber rausging stelle ich euch kurz meine neue Montage vor die ich sein einiger Zeit verwende.  Warum zeige ich sie erst jetzt ? Weil ich mir noch nciht sicher war ob sie wirklich funktioniert.
Hier mal zwei Fotos der Montage:











Diese Seitenarmmontage binde ich komplett auf die Hauptschnur sprich vom Seitenarm bis zum Haken. Der Grundgedanke dabei ist den Seitenarm steifer zu machen und so Verwicklungen zu vermeiden. Gebunden wird sie aus einer Schlaufe die mit 4-5 Knoten steifer gemacht wird. Am Ende trenne ich die Schlaufe auf und binde einen Wirbel an. Im Grunde könnte man die Schlaufe auch ganz lassen und so ein Blei einschlaufen, würde im Prinzip auch gehen. Bis jetzt konnte ich ncoh keine negativen Sachen bzw Probleme feststellen.

Nach dem herrichten der Ruten gings dann raus ans Wasser, wie schon erwähnt wars windig, kalt (7 Grad  anfangs und 5 gegen Ende) und regnerisch. Ich hatte mir einen Platz hinter einen umgestürzten Baum ausgesucht wo etwas Strömungsschatten war. Der Wasserstand war erhöht aber noch fischbar.

Nach dem Aufbauen wurden beide Ruten sprich einmal Seitenarmmontage und einmal Posenrute mit Semmel bestück.





Der erste Abnehmer war eine schöne 44er Güster, danach einige Fehlbisse. Der Spiegelkarpfen mit 53cm lies dann etwas auf sich warten und biss auf der Seitenarmontage. Für die Landung musste ich die Posenrute herrausnehmen da er viel Platz brauchte. Später kam dann noch ein mit 40er Aitel und diese beiden:






So und jetzt die große Preisfrage an euch Ükel.

Um welche Fischart handelt es sich hier:

1. Perlfisch
2. Frauennerfling
3. Hasel
4. Nerfling
5. Rotauge

Ich bin gespannt wer es außer unsern @Andal weis.

Wünsch viel Spaß beim Raten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Um welche Fischart handelt es sich hier:




Keine Ahnung.
Ich hab mal gegoogelt aber Perlfisch und Frauennerfling sehen ja fast aus wie Plötzen.

Den Bilder im Internet nach rate ich mal so ins Blaue.....Frauennerfling


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @dawurzelsepp ! Danke für den Bericht und die Vorstellung Deiner Montage.

Ich tippe dreist auf einen Frauennerfling und hoffe, daß eine mögliche Fehlbestimmung keine Strafe mit sich bringt ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Um welche Fischart handelt es sich hier:


Nicht vorlinsen ...

Noch etwas anders: Rutilus pigus virgo
Danuvischer Frauennerfling


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir waren zweimal angeln, ich hatte sie zweimal mit, ich hab dich zweimal drauf angesprochen und du hast mir zweimal die kalte Schulter gezeigt und jetzt interessiert sie dich plötzlich?! Spannend was Gruppenzwang mit einem anstellt


Trommel nicht so auf mich ein. Ich brauche immer ein bisschen länger.  Bin gerade am Posen wickeln. Der Professor weiß Bescheid. Gibt auch bald eine Vorstellung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ein schöner ...!


----------



## geomas

Eine Shakespeare 2205 Ball Bearing II könnte evtl. an die neue alte Glas-Posenrute passen. 
Hoffentlich trudelt sie in funktionsfähigem Zustand ein.

@Professor Tinca - danke! 
Der Griff der Silstar sieht nicht gut aus, ist aber erstaunlich „griffsympathisch” und wird wohl draufbleiben.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich würde auf Hasel tippen.


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
Petri zum Brachsen.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Sollte die "Diaflash" wirklich fast 1000,- DM laut Katalog kosten? Ich weiß nur von der "Ultegra" dass die so teuer sein sollte, laut Katalog. Shimano Ultegra Made in Japan.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz



nicht nur laut Katalog, selbst Moritz (damals in Bocholt, Wesel) der eigentlich jeden UVP deutlich unterschritten hat, hat sie bis zur letzten zum Katalog preis verkauft (so weit ich es in Erinnerung habe) ich meine das die ersten Ultegras knapp ein hunni günstiger waren und günstiger wurden (Nachfolger)



ich spreche von der Lila Serie, weis nicht ob es danach noch andre Diaflash Match    gab


----------



## Hering 58

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß ,Glück und Petri.Bin dann auch heute mal am Wasser.


War heute auch los,leider haben wir nichts gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> War heute auch los,leider haben wir nichts gefangen.




See oder Fluss?
Was hast du versucht?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jedenfalls existieren ein paar sehr skurile Teile, die den Archäologen in 4000 Jahren sehr viel Spaß und Kopfzerbrechen bereiten werden!


Da gibts nen einfachen Trick, lernt jeder im zweiten Semester: "Das ist kultisch oder Pferdegeschirr" Kopfzerbrechen beendet.    
Wobei ich mir gar nicht so sicher bin, ob es die Zunft noch in 4000 Jahren gibt. Ich tippe da eher auf Schamanen.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> See oder Fluss?
> Was hast du versucht?


Es war ein See. Wir wollten Brachsen und Rotaugen fangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Es war ein See. Wir wollten Brachsen und Rotaugen fangen.



Sieht gut aus aber vmtl. noch n bissl zu kalt.
Versuch es lieber an einem Fluss.


----------



## Hering 58

Danke Prof das haben wir auch gedacht das es noch zu kalt ist am See.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca @geomas @Hecht100+ 

Ich warte noch etwas mit der Auflösung.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Hasel tippen.


Der wäre dann aber unbedingt etwas für alle Rekordlisten!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also wenn’s der Andal weiß, wird was bayrisches sein. Ich tippe auch auf Fraunervling!


----------



## Tikey0815

@Kochtopf ich hab dir ja auf der Messe im Beisein deiner neuen Errungenschaft von meinen geerbten Boloruten erzählt.

Hier ne DAM Carat 25









Und hier ne Cormoran Carbostar C











Und hier eine Shimano 1000er Rolle die ich damit verpaaren möchte.





Die DAM ist Recht schwer, macht aber auch einen Mords Eindruck der Prügel


----------



## rutilus69

Unser geschätzter Ükelbruder @Minimax hatte ja letztens von seinem Malheur mit der zerdengelten Spulenkante berichtet.
Mir ist vor einiger Zeit etwas ganz ähnliches passiert (Spule gegen Steinboden, der Boden hat gewonnen).
Dank der vielen Tipps hier habe ich mir das gute Stück mal vorgenommen. die groben Grate mit dem Rücken einer Teppichmesser-Klinge vorsichtig geglättet und dann mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier die Kante bearbeitet bis ich mit dem Fingernagel keine Kerbe oder Kratzer mehr spüren konnte.
Das Polieren mit der Nagel-Polish-Feile steht noch aus, aber ich würde die Spule jetzt schon wieder einsetzen.
Danke Jungs, wieder mal ein Stück Tackle mit einem Aufwand von 20 Minuten gerettet


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ich hab dir ja auf der Messe im Beisein deiner neuen Errungenschaft von meinen geerbten Boloruten erzählt.
> 
> Hier ne DAM Carat 25
> Anhang anzeigen 340069
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340070
> 
> 
> Und hier ne Cormoran Carbostar C
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340072
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340073
> 
> 
> Und hier eine Shimano 1000er Rolle die ich damit verpaaren möchte.
> Anhang anzeigen 340074
> 
> 
> Die DAM ist Recht schwer, macht aber auch einen Mords Eindruck der Prügel


Kannst du die bei Gelegenheit mal wiegen? =)


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also wenn’s der Andal weiß, wird was bayrisches sein. Ich tippe auch auf Fraunervling!


Aus dem, was der Sepp schreibt und mit ein bisschen Fischkunde kann man den Fisch ganz leicht bestimmen. Etwas Erdkunde schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Der wäre dann aber unbedingt etwas für alle Rekordlisten!


Nicht das ich es @dawurzelsepp nicht gönnen würde, so einen Rekordhasel zu fangen, aber da hat @Andal natürlich recht, man sollte auf den Hintergrund bzw. das Maßband achten.


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> nicht nur laut Katalog, selbst Moritz (damals in Bocholt, Wesel) der eigentlich jeden UVP deutlich unterschritten hat, hat sie bis zur letzten zum Katalog preis verkauft (so weit ich es in Erinnerung habe) ich meine das die ersten Ultegras knapp ein hunni günstiger waren und günstiger wurden (Nachfolger)
> Anhang anzeigen 340061
> 
> ich spreche von der Lila Serie, weis nicht ob es danach noch andre Diaflash Match    gab




Danke Thomas. es ist die Lila Serie mit Schieberollenhalter. Davon gab es auch einen Winklepicker in 2,70? und 3m. Den in 3m habe ich auch und den habe ich bei Moritz in Hude gekauft. Danach habe ich mir die Ultegra gekauft zu einem Schnapperpreis. Erst viel später kam dann die Diaflash dazu. Leider habe ich die Ultegra etwa um 3-5 cm eingekürzt, war mir zu schwabbelig der Stock in der Spitze   . Aber wie Du schon sagst, man braucht nicht viel um Glücklich zu sein!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Ukel

Tippe nach Recherche ebenfalls auf Frauennerfling


----------



## Tikey0815

Da ja heute Rutentag ist, heute kam Post









Gelb ist 0,5 Oz und Weiss ist 0,25oz



Und hier die Daiwa Widow Twintip


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Danke Thomas. es ist die Lila Serie mit Schieberollenhalter. Davon gab es auch einen Winklepicker in 2,70? und 3m. Den in 3m habe ich auch und den habe ich bei Moritz in Hude gekauft. Danach habe ich mir die Ultegra gekauft zu einem Schnapperpreis. Erst viel später kam dann die Diaflash dazu. Leider habe ich die Ultegra etwa um 3-5 cm eingekürzt, war mir zu schwabbelig der Stock in der Spitze   . Aber wie Du schon sagst, man braucht nicht viel um Glücklich zu sein!
> 
> Gruß Heinz


richtig, und Hude stimmt auch bin nur nicht drauf gekommen (war 1x da) der Winkelpicker ja der löst auch so einen leichten will haben Reflex bei mir aus, in der Bucht steht einer schon eine geraume zeit drin  der ist mir aber finde ich überteuert (nicht nur ich, sonst wäre er schon wech)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da ja heute Rutentag ist, heute kam Post



Glückwunsch zu den neuen Ruten.
Kannst du schon etwas darüber sagen?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Gut dann lüften wir mal das Geheimnis.

Es „sind“ beide Frauennerflinge wobei der erste ein Rogner und der zweite ein Milchner ist.
Auf dem zweiten ist schon der leichte Laichausschlag zu erkennen der später zu einer Art Stacheln wird.
Beide Fische sind noch nicht ganz ausgewachsen. Typisch ist auch das farbige Schuppenkleid sprich der Schimmer ins perl farbige. 
Sollte ich heuer nochmal einen Milchner fangen der die Tpyischen stacheln hat stelle ich ein Bild ein.

Danke auch an dich @Andal für deine Tipp. Ich wusste das du diese Fischart kennst und unterscheiden kannst, dafür meine Hochachtung 

Allen anderen Danke fürs mitraten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> nicht nur laut Katalog, selbst Moritz (damals in Bocholt, Wesel) der eigentlich jeden UVP deutlich unterschritten hat, hat sie bis zur letzten zum Katalog preis verkauft (so weit ich es in Erinnerung habe) ich meine das die ersten Ultegras knapp ein hunni günstiger waren und günstiger wurden (Nachfolger)
> Anhang anzeigen 340061
> 
> ich spreche von der Lila Serie, weis nicht ob es danach noch andre Diaflash Match    gab


Welches Katalogjahr war das? 
Wäre evtl. sehr einfach, da es 2012 noch eine neue gab


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Der Griff der Silstar sieht nicht gut aus, ist aber erstaunlich „griffsympathisch” und wird wohl draufbleiben.


Ich würde auch nicht gerade bei den gut angelbaren Ruten anfangen. 

Das schöne ist, dass wenn man will, so ein Duplondingens sehr schnell weg ist. Aber das hat deswegen und bei moderaten Blankdurchmessern auch keinerlei Eile.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den neuen Ruten.
> Kannst du schon etwas darüber sagen?


Danke, die Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls 1a, hab sie aber bisher nur etwas schwingen können, später Mal mehr dazu. Mir gefällt nicht so ganz, das die Griffe nur teils Kork sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es „sind“ beide Frauennerflinge


Wobei du für mich absehbar, die in Regen oder Donau gefangen haben dürftest, und dann ist das nicht der normale davon.
Sogar die www.lfvbayern.de haben das bemerkt, allerdings wieder unter dem deutschen Einheits-Namen. 

Rutilus pigus
Rutilus pigus pigus
Rutilus pigus virgo

Ich meine, wenn wir uns schon solchen Details hingeben 
und den (alle Rater!) nicht einfach als Rotauge verbuchen, und ob sicherheitshalber (gerade geschont!) oder sowieso pfannenuntauglich wieder reinsetzen.


----------



## Jason

Während ihr mit der Fischbestimmung beschäftigt seit, möchte ich kurz zwei gleiche Federkiele zeigen, die ich für @Professor Tinca angefertigt habe. Er fragte mich, ob ich ihm zwei gleiche Federkielposen für seine beiden gleichen Boloruten bauen könnte. Er stellte mich vor eine Aufgabe, die ich versucht habe nachzugehen. 
Die erste habe ich frei Schnauze gewickelt. Aber es war schwer, die 2. der 1. nachzuwickeln. Musste als wieder abwickeln, weil die Abstände nicht stimmten. Aber irgendwann hat es einigermaßen geklappt. Sind auch die ersten Posen, die ich ohne Oese gebaut habe. So hat es der Döbelkönig gewünscht. Man, war das ein Kampf. Aber es hat auch Spaß gemacht.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petri heil an @Wuemmehunter , @geomas und @dawurzelsepp . Mal wieder Tolle Berichte und Bilder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welches Katalogjahr war das?
> Wäre evtl. sehr einfach, da es 2012 noch eine neue gab


leider keine Ahnung von wann der Katalog ist(nur ein Foto). Es gab mal eine neue Serie bei den Karpfenruten das weis ich, hatten aber nix mit den alten gemeinsam außer den Namen Diaflash "The Bug"( haben ihn nicht verdient). von denen werden öfter welche in NL für kleines Geld angeboten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Während ihr mit der Fischbestimmung beschäftigt seit, möchte ich kurz zwei gleiche Federkiele zeigen, die ich für @Professor Tinca angefertigt habe. Er fragte mich, ob ich ihm zwei gleiche Federkielposen für seine beiden gleichen Boloruten bauen könnte. Er stellte mich vor eine Aufgabe, die ich versucht habe nachzugehen.
> Die erste habe ich frei Schnauze gewickelt. Aber es war schwer, die 2. der 1. nachzuwickeln. Musste als wieder abwickeln, weil die Abstände nicht stimmten. Aber irgendwann hat es einigermaßen geklappt. Sind auch die ersten Posen, die ich ohne Oese gebaut habe. So hat es der Döbelkönig gewünscht. Man, war das ein Kampf. Aber es hat auch Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petri heil an @Wuemmehunter , @geomas und @dawurzelsepp . Mal wieder Tolle Berichte und Bilder.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Die sind ja herzallerliebst !

Hoffentlich kann ich sie bald in Empfang nehmen.

Du bist der Federkielmeister des Ükels mein lieber @jason 1 .


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Trommel nicht so auf mich ein. Ich brauche immer ein bisschen länger.  Bin gerade am Posen wickeln. Der Professor weiß Bescheid. Gibt auch bald eine Vorstellung.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieber Jason, ich glaube wir alle hier im Ükel sind uns einig, dass meine zarte und unschuldige Anmerkung nichts mit einem kochtopf'schen Bitchslap gemein hat, ich wollte es nur angemerkt haben :-*


----------



## Hering 58

@Tikey0815
Glückwunsch zu den Ruten.


----------



## Matrix85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wollte die eigentlich am kleinen Fluss oder Graben verballern. Der Fischer verkauft dieses Jahr aber keine Karten, ergo kein Angeln dort (ungeklärtes Wegerrecht wegen Natura2000). Der Graben ist gerade geflutet. Ich werde die Tage wohl mal zu den Seen/Teichen rocken, wobei ich bei den Wasserständen auch mit Problemen rechne, ist ja alles geflutet (Elbe drückt den Grundwasserspiegel hoch).


Dann ab nach Spanien , Iberian Masters laufen schon ...


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, ich glaube wir alle hier im Ükel sind uns einig, dass meine zarte und unschuldige Anmerkung nichts mit einem kochtopf'sche Bitchslap gemein hat, ich wollte es nur angemerkt haben :-*





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, ich glaube wir alle hier im Ükel sind uns einig, dass meine zarte und unschuldige Anmerkung nichts mit einem kochtopf'sche Bitchslap gemein hat, ich wollte es nur angemerkt haben :-*


Das verstehe ich nicht. Habe schon viel Bier getrunken. Sonst hätte ich die Posen nicht hinbekommen

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas, Petri zum Nicht-Rotauge, und auch @dawurzelsepp Petri zum bunten Strauß Fische.

@jason 1: Die Posen sind zauberhaft geworden, das Grün gefällt mir sogar noch deutlich besser als der blaue Federkiel von der Messe!

Meine Ninja-spule habe ich heute ebenfalls geglättet, was mit feinem Schleifpapier wunderbar geklappt hat. Vielen Dank auch von mir an all die Hinweisgeber.

Morgen öffnet sich theoretisch ein Angelfenster von 2-2,5 Stunden, wohl das einzige bis Mitte der Woche. Der Haken an der Sache: Ich müsste direkt um 7 bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser sein. Ich sehe das noch nicht, Aber ich bereite trotzdem Schonmal alles vor und gebe mein bestes.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dem Glückwunsch an @Tikey0815 zu den neuen Ruten schließe ich mich an. Beeindruck hat mich vor allem die 0,25 oz-Spitze. Feiner gehts nicht!
@jason 1 : Chapeau, die Teile sehen ja wieder richtig klasse aus! Tolle Arbeit!
@dawurzelsepp: Schönes Rätsel, das Du uns gestellt hast, Sepp. Ich habe geraten, gewusst hätte ich es nicht!
@geomas: Auch Dir natürlich ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


>



Lieber Jason, die sind ganz besonders schön, ein richtiges Pärchen Ton in Ton. Der Prof - dessen Vorliebe für Top-and-Bottom Befestigung ich als Fliessgewässer Fuzzi teile- wird sich sehr freuen.

@Ükels: Für mich haben sich alle Posengummis ausser denen von Peter D. als unbrauchbar herausgestellt. Ich bin aber inzwischen auch mit diesen nicht sehr zufrieden, was insbesondere an der Konfektionierung und länge  liegt. Auf der Stippermesse sah ich bei einem Stand braune Ventilgummischläuche und habe törichterweise nicht zugeschlagen. Weiss jemand eine gute online Bezugsquelle?





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, ich glaube wir alle hier im Ükel sind uns einig, dass meine zarte und unschuldige Anmerkung nichts mit einem kochtopf'sche Bitchslap gemein hat, ich wollte es nur angemerkt haben :-*


Ein Kuss von Kochtopf überleben nur ganze Kerle!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind ja herzallerliebst !
> 
> Hoffentlich kann ich sie bald in Empfang nehmen.
> 
> Du bist der Federkielmeister des Ükels mein lieber @jason 1 .


Danke. Die Posen sind sehr lang. Brauche erst mal ein geeignetes Gefäß zum lackieren. Aber bald hast du sie. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind ja herzallerliebst !
> 
> Hoffentlich kann ich sie bald in Empfang nehmen.
> 
> Du bist der Federkielmeister des Ükels mein lieber @jason 1 .



Wo der Prof. Recht hat hat er Recht. Du bist der Federkielmeister lieber Jason.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Danke Thomas. es ist die Lila Serie mit Schieberollenhalter. Davon gab es auch einen Winklepicker in 2,70? und 3m. Den in 3m habe ich auch und den habe ich bei Moritz in Hude gekauft. Danach habe ich mir die Ultegra gekauft zu einem Schnapperpreis. Erst viel später kam dann die Diaflash dazu.


Ist die Ultegra auch von Moritz Hude? 
Das würde einiges erklären.

Alle meine geflashten stammten von dort, wobei die Eigenmarken-Importe mit teilweise gelabelt "TicaMo" und "Made in South Korea" drauf stehen haben.
Ich habe damals den Laden mehrfach regelrecht umgepflügt, prägendes Massentraining wohl , und mir dort die überhaupt wirkliche Grundausstattung wunderbarer Ruten zugelegt, wobei ich anfangs sogar mit 4 Spinruten von dort in Schweden auskam und das Jahre reichte (bis zum selbstverschuldeten Bruch 1998 im Boot mit großem Ärger).
Gut, dann kamen jedes Jahr noch welche dazu. 
Was dort zu 200 DM stand, kostete mit anderem Namen woanders wirklich gegen 1000 DM, regelrecht erschreckend selbst beim Askari.

Die geflashten Eigenmarke Teleruten 12ft  (WG 60g, real unter 50g) sowie nur 95cm lang zusammengeschoben waren für damals sehr schlank, leicht, auch heute noch sehr schön, und waren für eine Tele auch sehr klapperfrei.



Tricast schrieb:


> Leider habe ich die Ultegra etwa um 3-5 cm eingekürzt, war mir zu schwabbelig der Stock in der Spitze


Hast du aber bestimmt sehr gut getroffen! 
Eine von mir mit anderen hart erarbeitete Rutenbauerdaumenregel besagt seit längerer Zeit, das sehr oft vorne 4cm ab müssen.
Für erfolgreich(er) Haken setzen vor allem.

So als Trost für alle verunfallenden Spitzencutter!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da ja heute Rutentag ist, heute kam Post


Deine Bilder sind leider ein bischen groß, das mindert dadurch den Betrachtungswert;
 und gleiche kommt noch jemand mit schlimmer meckern ...


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. :
Wenn ich noch einmal schwach werden sollte um mir neumodisches Zeug zu kaufen dann nur die R-Match Design von Rive. 4.05 m lang, 13 Ringe, alles Fuji und 136 gr. schwer.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo der Prof. Recht hat hat er Recht. Du bist der Federkielmeister lieber Jason.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Danke für die Blumen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Nordlichtangler 
Da du schon so ins Detail gehst wirst du sicher auch die geografischen zuflüße der Donau kennen und Zweifels frei feststellen das es nicht nur der Regen ist. Der Frauennerfling hat seinen Lebensraum im Einzugsgebiet der Donau und dazu zählen nun mal mehr Flüße und Bäche.
Eigentlich sollte es ja nur als Aufheiterung für alle dienen mit einen kleinen Tick zum nachforschen.

@jason 1 
Schöne Posen hast wider gebaut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> R-Match Design von Rive




Mit Rive hatte ich überhaupt noch keinen Kontakt.
Machen die gutes Zeug?
Und warum findets du gerade die Matchrute so gut, Heinz?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> leider keine Ahnung von wann der Katalog ist(nur ein Foto). Es gab mal eine neue Serie bei den Karpfenruten das weis ich, hatten aber nix mit den alten gemeinsam außer den Namen Diaflash "The Bug"( haben ihn nicht verdient). von denen werden öfter welche in NL für kleines Geld angeboten.


Schade.

Mir war aber so, als wenn Moritz in der alten Form zu 2012 längst nicht mehr da war. Das Auflösedatum steht hier irgendwo massiv in den Untiefen der alten Forendaten. Ich war definitiv 2012 oder 2014 schon im neuen Moritz Kaltenkirchen (beim ersten Besuch ohne jeden Kauf).
Und eine neue 2012 von Shimano ist dann eine ganz neue gewesen, weil die nicht mehr bei Moritz auftauchen konnte.

Ich traue Shimano sowieso zu, dass die immer wieder, teilweise heimlich oder gerne dann explizit, diesen Seriennamen immer wieder neu aufgelegt haben.
Ihre eingetragenen und geschützten Namen scheinen ihn mehr wert als das eigentliche Produkt  , und beinhalten eine Indoktrination bzw. fast schon Gehirnwäsche für die Jünger!
Da brauchen wir gar nicht weit gucken ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da du schon so ins Detail gehst wirst du sicher auch die geografischen zuflüße der Donau kennen und Zweifels frei feststellen das es nicht nur der Regen ist. Der Frauennerfling hat seinen Lebensraum im Einzugsgebiet der Donau und dazu zählen nun mal mehr Flüße und Bäche.



Ich hatte ja schon genauer nachgeschaut, denn die zuvor gefundene Aussage zu den vorhandenen Unterarten war mir nicht genau genug :




__





						Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. -  www.lfvbayern.de   [ Schonmaße/zeiten ]
					

http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzlbestimmungen/schonmassezeiten/:



					web.archive.org
				



nur der ist in Bayern gelistet:
Frauennerfling, Rutilus pigus *virgo*  1.03.-30.06.

Mich stört die pauschale Titulierung als einfach nur Frauennerfling, wenn es denn 2 sogar recht gut regional getrennte Arten von ihm gibt, zumal der in Bayern auch noch die Sonderform darstellt. Zumal wenn sie sich optisch schon unterscheiden, und das bei einer diffizilen Fischbestimmung numal das wichtigste mit den Details ist.

Aber ich schleudere auch zu gerne Zeus' Feuerblitz in ungenau agierende Horden von Papiermolchen.
Dafür kann ich nichts, bin ich anscheinend sogar mehrfach für entschuldigt.


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da du schon so ins Detail gehst wirst du sicher auch die geografischen zuflüße der Donau kennen und Zweifels frei feststellen das es nicht nur der Regen ist.


Iller, Lech, Isar, Inn, fließen rechts zur *Donau* hin. Wörnitz, Altmühl, Naab und Regen kommen ihr von links entgegen.
Diesen Spruch hat uns unser Pauker damals bis zum Erbrechen auswendig lernen lassen.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Posen sind zauberhaft geworden, das Grün gefällt mir sogar noch deutlich besser als der blaue Federkiel von der Messe!


Das Grün hat was für sich. Da gebe ich dir recht. Die Farbe war auch ein Wunsch vom Professor. Er hat Geschmack. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das Grün hat was für sich. Da gebe ich dir recht. Die Farbe war auch ein Wunsch vom Professor. Er hat Geschmack.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Danke!
Da will ich nicht wiedersprechen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch einmal schwach werden sollte um mir neumodisches Zeug zu kaufen dann nur die R-Match Design von Rive. 4.05 m lang, 13 Ringe, alles Fuji und 136 gr. schwer.


Für Zielfisch 15cm?  Bei dem Preis?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Iller, Lech, Isar, Inn, fließen rechts zur *Donau* hin. Wörnitz, Altmühl, Naab und Regen kommen ihr von links entgegen.
> Diesen Spruch hat uns unser Pauker damals bis zum Erbrechen auswendig lernen lassen.


Den selben Spruch haben wir auch gelernt. Einfach zu merken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das Grün hat was für sich. Da gebe ich dir recht. Die Farbe war auch ein Wunsch vom Professor. Er hat Geschmack.


Das würde ich jetzt nicht nur als Geschmack werten wollen, das bietet auch deutlich mehr, zumindest in meiner Richtung der Optimierung von Posen.
Wobei ich nun wiederum einen gewissen zirkularen Einfluss meinerseits nicht ausschließen kann!  

Auf jeden Fall ein bzw. verbessere - zwei schöne sehr ebenmäßige Stücke geworden!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für Zielfisch 15cm?  Bei dem Preis?


Wäre sie mir auch nicht wert, aber eine wundervolle Rute. Ist doch schön, dass jeder was anderes begehrenswert findet, z.B. mich @Minimax , ich ihn usw


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also bitte:
- Ich hatte das Rive-Matchprogramm 2019 in der Hand und habe danach den Katalog durchstudiert.
- Schon die Ultegra Tip war ihm zu weich, mußte gecutted werden.
- Ich bin hochwahrscheinlich vorgespannt von Millionen Angleranfragen, die rumnöhlen: "Ich kann den Zander nicht haken, verwerte keine Bisse usw.".
- Desgleichen bei jedem hier irgendwo gefragten Angelfisch.
- Ich habe die beiwohnenden Probleme längst in allen Varianten durchmustert, und gelöst.
- Ist die Sache prinzipiell sehr einfach und mit wenig Physik erklärlich, was die mögliche Funktion und Details beim Blank darstellt.
- Subjektive Geschmacksfragen natürlich immer möglich und statthaft sind, aber in einer Geräte-Pro-Contra Diskussion anhand von Leistung u. Fakten vollkommen unnütz sind bzw. sogar eine sich auftuende Sackgasse darstellt (Endpunkt).

Daher wie schon oben getan:
Wofür soll eine solche Rute besonders gut und ihren Kaufpreis wert sein?

Eine mögliche Antwort: Ich will einfach haben, finde ich schön.
Auch eine Möglichkeit, gut.

Nicht gut: Die wäre die beste - weil ? ohne weil.


----------



## Kochtopf

Weil sie ihm gefällt, himmelherrgott - Heinz sind Hakraten bei zandern glaube ich ziemlich rille und ich glaube seine Expertise beim Küttfischangeln ist unbestritten. Ich find deinen wissenschaftlichen Eifer ja ganz spannend, aber manchmal schießt du ein wenig übers Ziel hinaus- wenn hier jemand "haben will" schreibt würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, eine logische Begründung zi erwarten, dafür ist Angelei generell viel zu nah am magischen Denken


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das sag ich doch auch   , nur ist eine solche Fragestellung nicht so einfädig.

Mit Magie kenne ich mich auch sehr gut aus. Die trenne ich aber erstmal sehr von Physik.
Hierzu wären mir die Initiationsriten, vorgenommene Medizinmanntaufen und gerne ein Schuss schwarzafrikanischer Voodoo sehr wichtig für die jeweilige Rute.


----------



## Hecht100+

Weil es einfach eine geile Rute ist. Ich habe mir am Samstag die alte in 4,5 mtr angeschaut, ich muß nur noch meine Frau überzeugen das 48 Ruten nicht ausreichend sind.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> . Ich find deinen wissenschaftlichen Eifer ja ganz spannend, aber manchmal schießt du ein wenig übers Ziel hinaus


Da gebe ich ihm Recht. Und ich muss auch seine Berichte konzentriert lesen, weil...... es am Bier liegt 
 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Weil es einfach eine geile Rute ist. Ich habe mir am Samstag die alte in 4,5 mtr angeschaut, ich muß nur noch meine Frau überzeugen das 48 Ruten nicht ausreichend sind.


Ein Klacks, stell ihr erst nen neuen Schuhschrank hin


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also mal festgehalten, um hier nicht aufs falsche Gleis zu geraten:
Kochtopf, Minimax -> Zielfisch Döbel.  Status Ükelthread oft: mehr ein Döbelthread.
Tricast -> Zielfisch NICHT Döbel. Ich schätze mal eher Rotauge.

Das klärt schon mal einiges und beugt weiteren Verwechselungen vor.
Falls ich in den falschen Topf warf - sorry.

Hab gerade mal die Daten zu der genannten Rute rausgesucht, für mich nach der Papierform eine Spezialrute:

Rive R-Match Designs 405 4,05m 3-8g 136g 427€


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Spezialrute:
> 
> Rive R-Match Designs 405 4,05m 3-8g 136g 427€


Sieht für mich prima für Zander aus, ich hab aber auch keine Ahnung    

Für ne Kescherstange fänd ichs dann doch zu teuer 

Wie groß dürfte da der zugehörige Baitdropper sein ?


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal die Daten zu der genannten Rute rausgesucht, für mich nach der Papierform eine Spezialrute:
> 
> Rive R-Match Designs 405 4,05m 3-8g 136g 427€



427€ keine Schieberollenhalter und nicht das Zauberwort bei dem Kurs, Nee ich habe, ich bin der König der Welt


----------



## geomas

#floatcaps
#posengummis

Für mich sind die von Drennan (in den winzigen Tütchen) die Nr. 1. Die weitesten Größen im Tütchen sind etwas knapp für Chubber, Loafer & Co., aber die Qualität ist gleichbleibend top seit ich diese Dinger kaufe.
Hatte neulich mal welche von Middy bestellt - naja, viele davon waren verschnitten und auch das Material ist nicht so gut wie bei Drennan.
Blaßgrünliche von Cormoran hab ich neulich auch testgekauft - das „Silikon” ist hart und untauglich.

Echtes Ventilgummi aus dem Fahrradladen hab ich mir besorgt, finde es als Posengummi aber nicht so prall.


----------



## geomas

@Tikey0815  - Glückwunsch zur Leeda und der Daiwa Twin-Tip!

@jason 1 - die Posen für den Prof sehen absolut super aus! 

Das gilt auch für die gefederkielten Askari-Kork-Proppen ;-)


Die Rive R-Design Match fand ich absolut beeindruckend: so schnell, so federleicht, so gut gebaut (nach ganz kurzer Wedelei + Inspektion in Bremen).
Ne absolute Traum-Matche. Aber es gibt eben Gründe, warum ich öfter mit obskuren dicken Glasruten und klickernden Metallrollen angele als mit dem technisch bestmöglichen Produkt.
Das ist so eine Möglichkeit, der auf Effizienz und Höchstbenotung getrimmten Umwelt ganz diskret und mit einem glücklichen Lächeln den Mittelfinger zu zeigen.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, neben der Shakespeare BB II 2205 kommen auch je eine Mitchell 300 und 320 (letztere ganz billig zur 300 dazu).
Der Früühüüling kann kommen!


----------



## Andal

@Minimax Ventilschläche in Natur bekommst du auf Ebay... reichlichst als Meterware!

Zum Bleistift... https://www.ebay.de/itm/Ventilgummi...662040?hash=item592c5204d8:g:C6YAAOSwxH1UJNwK


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #floatcaps
> #posengummis
> 
> Für mich sind die von Drennan (in den winzigen Tütchen) die Nr. 1. Die weitesten Größen im Tütchen sind etwas knapp für Chubber, Loafer & Co., aber die Qualität ist gleichbleibend top seit ich diese Dinger kaufe.
> Hatte neulich mal welche von Middy bestellt - naja, viele davon waren verschnitten und auch das Material ist nicht so gut wie bei Drennan.
> Blaßgrünliche von Cormoran hab ich neulich auch testgekauft - das „Silikon” ist hart und untauglich.
> 
> Echtes Ventilgummi aus dem Fahrradladen hab ich mir besorgt, finde es als Posengummi aber nicht so prall.


Also mit den Cormoran Gummis (im praktischen Kistchen) fahre ich verhältnismäßig gut - die Drennans sind die besten aber dass ich sie nicht sortenrein kaufen kann sondern immer 40-50% als Sediment in meinen Boxen zurückbleiben schlägt mir gehörig aufs reproduktionsorgan - sind deine womöglich überlagert gekauft wurden?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ventilsschläuche etc. Gibt es bei Ali für nen äußerst schmalen Taler


----------



## Andal

Ventilgummi ist, neben anderem Kleinkram, unverzichtbar in jeder Angeltasche. Nicht nur als Posengummi.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hatte noch nie das Gefühl, ohne Ventilgummis am Wasser aufgeschmissen zu sein


----------



## Andal

Du bist doch so ein Sparefroh... an Rigs sehr empfehlenswert und noch billiger, wie Nubsiegummi von Ali.


----------



## Tricast

Sensas Silicone Power Tubing von 0,2 bis 1,8 mm immer als Meter, oder Sensas Silicone Tube von 0,2 bis 2 mm zum selber ablängen. Jede Stärke gibt es einzeln.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Nordlichtangler : Meine Ultegra habe ich nicht bei Moritz gekauft und es ist eine Shimano kein Nachbau oder so. Original Made in Japan.

Und die Spitze habe ich auch nicht absichtlich gekürzt!

Und wenn mich der Teufel reiten sollte und ich mir eine neumodische Matche kaufen sollte, dann eben die RIVE R-Match Desigh. Eine Drennan Acolyte ginge zur Not auch noch.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> @Ükels: Für mich haben sich alle Posengummis ausser denen von Peter D. als unbrauchbar herausgestellt. Ich bin aber inzwischen auch mit diesen nicht sehr zufrieden, was insbesondere an der Konfektionierung und länge  liegt. Auf der Stippermesse sah ich bei einem Stand braune Ventilgummischläuche und habe törichterweise nicht zugeschlagen. Weiss jemand eine gute online Bezugsquelle?





Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax Ventilschläche in Natur bekommst du auf Ebay... reichlichst als Meterware!
> 
> Zum Bleistift... https://www.ebay.de/itm/Ventilgummi...662040?hash=item592c5204d8:g:C6YAAOSwxH1UJNwK


Hab ich schon 2mal gekauft, aber nicht für Posen, sondern Feedervorfachabstandsspreizer.
Der Laden funktionierte jedesmal gut und zügig, nicht superschnell, aber auch nicht langwierig.

Besser geht eigentlich was anderes.
Für mich zumindest, der immer schon von reichlich Elektrokabeln umgeben war.
Das sind die Abschnitte von der Außenisolierung, die immer wieder zum Anschließen umringend angeschnitten und in 3-10cm Stücken heruntergezogen wird.
Für 0 Taler bekommt man super PVC Ringlein, bei einem Elektriker also die Mülltonne ausräumen oder eben seinen Abschnitteeimer.
Oder alte Kabel zocken.
Da bekommt man auch größer als das dünne Ventilgummi'chen; aber mehr als so 8mm brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Andal

Zum Müllklauber werde ich aber wegen drei Posenringen sicher nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Und die Spitze habe ich auch nicht absichtlich gekürzt!


Das kenne ich leider auch, das erste Mal mit meiner Autoklappe und lose und damit sehr schlecht verstauter Rute. Macht man auch einmal, hoffentlich nur einmal.
Aber umso glimpflicher ging es somit bei Dir aus!
Und ich tippe auch auf den Rutenschädiger Nr.1 in Form des Automobils.



Tricast schrieb:


> Meine Ultegra habe ich nicht bei Moritz gekauft und es ist eine Shimano kein Nachbau oder so. Original Made in Japan.


Ich traute dem Moritz von damals alles zu, die kamen an alle Fabriken ran, ihre Clones waren beachtlich, von Vorlagen, die ich erst im Laufe der späteren Jahre gesehen habe.



Tricast schrieb:


> Und wenn mich der Teufel reiten sollte und ich mir eine neumodische Matche kaufen sollte, dann eben die RIVE R-Match Desigh.


Da ist auch nichts gegen zu sagen, wenn man nicht gerade die rosarote Tunnelbrille des Döbelanglers auf hat. 

Der Teufel spielt gerne sowas, vor allem wenn 2 Regungen sich streiten ...


----------



## geomas

Hab eben mal zum Testen „Silikonkautschuk”-Posengummis bei ebay bestellt. Mal sehen, ob die was taugen.
Gerade bei den größeren Durchmessern (für Loafer...) muß die Qualität schon stimmen, sonst wird das Hantieren mit den „Gummis” schnell entnervend.

Für die Kiele von Stipp-Posen gibt es zum Glück ein breites Angebot.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Gerade bei den größeren Durchmessern (für Loafer...) muß die Qualität schon stimmen, sonst wird das Hantieren mit den „Gummis” schnell entnervend.


Genau!
Und das bedeuted auch eine Verträglichkeit von Posenoberfläche (Baustoff,Farbe,Lack,Kleber) und Haltringlein, sonst gräbt und klebt sich eins in andere wunderschnell ein.

Die letzten von ebay gekauften Stachelschweinimitatposen hatten so eine fiese Oberflächenlackerierung, dass der letzte Farbschmierdreck entstand.


----------



## geomas

Da bekommt man bei Drennan eben Qualität und nicht irgendwelchen Ramsch, der in der Praxis wegbröselt oder andere Produkte angreift.


So, morgen soll es zwar ordentlich aus Süd wehen, aber ich weiß da einen See... 
Also vermutlich gehts morgen zu dem kleinen See mit dem zerlegten Steg und den blassen Fischen. Die „River Ambush”-Rute soll als Methodfeeder-Rute dienen. Muß etwas herumtüfteln.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> - Subjektive Geschmacksfragen natürlich immer möglich und statthaft sind, aber in einer Geräte-Pro-Contra Diskussion anhand von Leistung u. Fakten vollkommen unnütz sind bzw. sogar eine sich auftuende Sackgasse darstellt (Endpunkt).



Lieber Nordlichtangler,

ich fürchte Du irrst Dich. Wir erörtern, wir erwägen, stimmen zu, oder neigen bedenllich oder zustimmend die Häupter. Wir plaudern, träumen, verdammen zu Recht und zu unrecht- Kurzum, wir sind im allerbesten Wortsinne Amateure -also Liebhaber- Enthusiasten -also Begeisterte und Dilettanten - also sich Freuende, Geniessende. Ich glaube, unsere Erörterungen haben keinen Endpunkt, kein echtes Ziel, und damit auch niemals einen Gewinner. Eine vorgebrachte messbare Eigenschaft ist kaum mehr wert als eine gewitzte Formulierung: Denn der Genuss und die Wertschätzung entstehen im freien und leichten Gespräch, und sind subjektiv, individuell und ständig neu verhandelbar. Der strenge naturwissenschaftlich-metrische Zugang wie Du ihn forderst bleibt den meisten von uns fremd: Wie kann ich trotz überwältigender Faktenlage etwas lieben, was ich nicht liebe? Andersherum: Wie kann ich etwas ablehnen, das mein Herz zum klopfen bringt? Liebhaberschaft ist glaube ich die Hauptmotivation von uns. Es ist also keine Sackgasse, sondern ein endloser Häkelstrumpf. Und schliesslich: Unsere Peer-Reviever sind nicht nur wir, sondern die Fische in den Fluten. Das gilt besonders für den Ükel. Ich traue mir nicht zu Die kollektiven Uferstunden abzuschätzen.

Ein Beispiel aus einer anderen Angeldisziplin, dem Fliegenfischen. Seit claudius aelianus wissen wir, das die Forellen einfach nur ein Stück roter Wolle haben wollen, um zu beissen. Seit 2000 Jahren jedoch bemühen wir uns um kunstvolle Imitationen natürlicher Insekten und streiten uns liebevoll darüber. Bricht man das herunter, machen das wir nur deswegen, weil es uns Spass  macht, Genuss verschafft, und wir die inhärent Diskussionen geniessen. 

Ich glaube um das Thema "Angeln" und seine Gerätschaften metrisch -bei allem Sachverstand, Sorgfalt und methodischer Präzision, und ich würde es nie wagen, in diesem Punkt Deine Expertise anzuzweifeln- erfassen zu können, ist die soziale Komponente wesentlich entscheidender als die technische: Man kann kein naturwissenschaftliches Konstrukt auf einer irrationalen Grundlage -und das ist die Angelei- aufbauen, ohne diese dabei in Betracht zu ziehen.
herzlich,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Nordlichtangler,
> 
> ich fürchte Du irrst Dich. Wir erörtern, wir erwägen, stimmen zu, oder neigen bedenllich oder zustimmend die Häupter. Wir plaudern, träumen, verdammen zu Recht und zu unrecht- Kurzum, wir sind im allerbesten Wortsinne Amateure -also Liebhaber- Enthusiasten -also Begeisterte und Dilettanten - also sich Freuende, Geniessende. Ich glaube, unsere Erörterungen haben keinen Endpunkt, kein echtes Ziel, und damit auch niemals einen Gewinner. Eine vorgebrachte messbare Eigenschaft ist kaum mehr wert als eine gewitzte Formulierung: Denn der Genuss und die Wertschätzung entstehen im freien und leichten Gespräch, und sind subjektiv, individuell und ständig neu verhandelbar. Der strenge naturwissenschaftlich-metrische Zugang wie Du ihn forderst bleibt den meisten von uns fremd: Wie kann ich trotz überwältigender Faktenlage etwas lieben, was ich nicht liebe? Andersherum: Wie kann ich etwas ablehnen, das mein Herz zum klopfen bringt? Liebhaberschaft ist glaube ich die Hauptmotivation von uns. Es ist also keine Sackgasse, sondern ein endloser Häkelstrumpf. Und schliesslich: Unsere Peer-Reviever sind nicht nur wir, sondern die Fische in den Fluten. Das gilt besonders für den Ükel. Ich traue mir nicht zu Die kollektiven Uferstunden abzuschätzen.
> 
> Ein Beispiel aus einer anderen Angeldisziplin, dem Fliegenfischen. Seit claudius aelianus wissen wir, das die Forellen einfach nur ein Stück roter Wolle haben wollen, um zu beissen. Seit 2000 Jahren jedoch bemühen wir uns um kunstvolle Imitationen natürlicher Insekten und streiten uns liebevoll darüber. Bricht man das herunter, machen das wir nur deswegen, weil es uns Spass  macht, Genuss verschafft, und wir die inhärent Diskussionen geniessen.
> 
> Ich glaube um das Thema "Angeln" und seine Gerätschaften metrisch -bei allem Sachverstand, Sorgfalt und methodischer Präzision, und ich würde es nie wagen, in diesem Punkt Deine Expertise anzuzweifeln- erfassen zu können, ist die soziale Komponente wesentlich entscheidender als die technische: Man kann kein naturwissenschaftliches Konstrukt auf einer irrationalen Grundlage -und das ist die Angelei- aufbauen, ohne diese dabei in Betracht zu ziehen.
> herzlich,
> Dein
> Minimax


Solche Worte sind mir immer wieder ein Fest!


----------



## Mescalero

#Posengummis

Die preiswerten Sortimente von Behr, Cormoran etc. sind wohl meist aus billigstem, harten Plastik gemacht und funktionieren m.E. nur dann einigermaßen, wenn man den möglichst ganz genau passenden Durchmesser findet. Zwei Drittel des Sortiments braucht man ohnehin nie, das dünstet die letzten Weichmacherreste in der Angelkiste aus und wandert eines Tages unweigerlich in die thermische Verwertung.

Ich habe mir letztens die teuersten Gummis geordert, die es in dem Laden gab: Silikon als Meterware von Stonfo. Als Fanboy weiß ich schon jetzt, dass diese Schläuchchen die allerbesten Posenringe der Welt ergeben werden (hab sie noch nicht).


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich traute dem Moritz von damals alles zu, die kamen an alle Fabriken ran, ihre Clones waren beachtlich, von Vorlagen, die ich erst im Laufe der späteren Jahre gesehen habe.



ich habe auch noch 2 von den Ticamo 1x Billig (damals 20,-DM) u. 1x Günstig (DM?) aber beide gut,







als Clone  mal ein anderer Blank zum vergleich


----------



## Tikey0815

Wie hat schon mein alter Angelkumpel Archimedes gesagt ? Every fixed broomstick will do the job


----------



## rhinefisher

Ui ui ui  - 6,63m Wasser im Bach..
Strammer und kalter Wind aus Süd..
Soll ich da überhaupt losfahren, oder gemütlich zuhause scheinangeln..?
Was solls - der Köter will ja auch bewegt werden..... .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas @Andal 

Ventilgummi ist für Posen aufgrund der Dicke des Gummis eher auch ungeeignet aber verwendbar. Wie auch bei Andal gehört der Ventilschlauchgummi einfach in jede Angeltasche und bei mir aufgrund meiner Montagen ja sowieso. Siehe auch hier "Zeigt her eure Montagen"

Für Posengummis nehem ich gerne die Silikonschläuche von Lampen her. Diese werden zum Schutz über die Drähte geschoben und haben sehr unterschiedliche Durchmesser. Solche Silikonschläuche sind nichts anderes als die fertig geschnittenen was es von jedem Hersteller zu kaufen gibt nur hald billiger.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ist das ein Fisch! Plötz, exakt 35 wundervolle Zentimeter!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fisch! Plötz, exakt 35 wundervolle Zentimeter!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340114


PETRI Stephan! Bei Dir scheint es aber ordentlich windig zu sein...


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber @Wuemmehunter,
und ausserdem noch ein Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, @geomas @dawurzelsepp und vielen Dsnk für die Bilder und Berichte und das interessante Fischquizz,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fisch! Plötz, exakt 35 wundervolle Zentimeter!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340114




Ein fetter Plötz! 
Petri Heil zu dem Brummer!


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
Petri,  scheint bei dir auch ordentlich windig zu sein .


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340016



Schöne Teile...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow Wümme! Was für ein schöner Fisch - ganz herzliches Petri!
Das Glück ist mit den Tapferen..

Halbwegs Tapfer war ich zwar auch, aber meine Bequemlichkeit, nein, seien wir ehrlich, Faulheit, hat mich heute um den Erfolg gebracht.
Während ich heute recht desolat auf meine Pose glotzte, hatte ich ne Stunde Zeit, darüber nachzudenken, warum ich mit einer 3m Rute zu einer 6m Schiesserei erscheine..
2..3..Ruten zusätzlich mitzunehmen, wie ich das früher, bevor ich dem Minimalismus verfallen bin, IMMER gemacht habe, sollte ich mal wieder einführen.
Mein angedachter Angelplatz, auf dem 6m keinesfalls fischbar gewesen wären, war schon überspült.
Der 2te noch halbwegs befischbare Spot war dann mit 3m gerade noch beangelbar.. .
War auch erst ganz nett, ich habe an einem 6+4 Loafer einen 18 Gamakatsu brassenhaken, der allerdings eher 14 ausfällt, am 12er Vorfach mit 2 Maden angeboten.
Mit der Strömung von links nach rechts an den Rand des Schwemmgutteppichs treiben lassen bis sich die Schnur strafft, und den Wind die Pose wider nach links ziehen lassen.


Es war sonnig, der Wind halbwes moderat, der Bach beangelbar - jetzt fehlten nur noch die Fische.. .


Die kamen aber nicht zu mir, der ich natürlich zu faul war mir Futter anzurühren, und ich konnte nicht zu ihnen, da ich mit 3m nicht an den rechts von mir im Wasser hängenden Ästen herumfischen konnte.
So passierte denn auch nichts.
Bis der Wind etwas drehte und stark zulegte, und mir damit den Schneid abkaufte, zudem der Hund mit seinem entzündetem Auge das auch nicht vertragen konnte.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow Wümme! Was für ein schöner Fisch - ganz herzliches Petri!
> Das Glück ist mit den Tapferen..
> 
> Halbwegs Tapfer war ich zwar auch, aber meine Bequemlichkeit, nein, seien wir ehrlich, Faulheit, hat mich heute um den Erfolg gebracht.
> Während ich heute recht desolat auf meine Pose glotzte, hatte ich ne Stunde Zeit, darüber nachzudenken, warum ich mit einer 3m Rute zu einer 6m Schiesserei erscheine..
> 2..3..Ruten zusätzlich mitzunehmen, wie ich das früher, bevor ich dem Minimalismus verfallen bin, IMMER gemacht habe, sollte ich mal wieder einführen.
> Mein angedachter Angelplatz, auf dem 6m keinesfalls fischbar gewesen wären, war schon überspült.
> Der 2te noch halbwegs befischbare Spot war dann mit 3m gerade noch beangelbar.. .
> War auch erst ganz nett, ich habe an einem 6+4 Loafer einen 18 Gamakatsu brassenhaken, der allerdings eher 14 ausfällt, am 12er Vorfach mit 2 Maden angeboten.
> Mit der Strömung von links nach rechts an den Rand des Schwemmgutteppichs treiben lassen bis sich die Schnur strafft, und den Wind die Pose wider nach links ziehen lassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 340117
> 
> Es war sonnig, der Wind halbwes moderat, der Bach beangelbar - jetzt fehlten nur noch die Fische.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 340118
> 
> Die kamen aber nicht zu mir, der ich natürlich zu faul war mir Futter anzurühren, und ich konnte nicht zu ihnen, da ich mit 3m nicht an den rechts von mir im Wasser hängenden Ästen herumfischen konnte.
> So passierte denn auch nichts.
> Bis der Wind etwas drehte und stark zulegte, und mir damit den Schneid abkaufte, zudem der Hund mit seinem entzündetem Auge das auch nicht vertragen konnte.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 340119




Ach du meine Güte, was für ein Wasserstand. 

Trotzdem interessante Bilder und ein schöner Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Tochter möchte zu Pipi Langstrumpf in den Urlaub fahren, das finde ich als Vater erstmal gut.  Meine Frau möchte gerne Fliegen, als Erlebnis, ich habe angemerkt dass es die Mitnahme von Tackle verkompliziert - meine Frau entgegnete gerade: "Dann kaufst du es halt da" - Freunde - ist es eine fiese Falle oder kündigt sich ein Wunder an?

Misstrauisch 
Euer Pottcast


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Dickes Petri zum dicken Rotauge. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Tochter möchte zu Pipi Langstrumpf in den Urlaub fahren, das finde ich als Vater erstmal gut.  Meine Frau möchte gerne Fliegen, als Erlebnis, ich habe angemerkt dass es die Mitnahme von Tackle verkompliziert - meine Frau entgegnete gerade: "Dann kaufst du es halt da" - Freunde - ist es eine fiese Falle oder kündigt sich ein Wunder an?
> 
> Misstrauisch
> Euer Pottcast


Dann fliegt doch nach Schweden. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow Wümme! Was für ein schöner Fisch - ganz herzliches Petri!
> Das Glück ist mit den Tapferen..
> 
> Halbwegs Tapfer war ich zwar auch, aber meine Bequemlichkeit, nein, seien wir ehrlich, Faulheit, hat mich heute um den Erfolg gebracht.
> Während ich heute recht desolat auf meine Pose glotzte, hatte ich ne Stunde Zeit, darüber nachzudenken, warum ich mit einer 3m Rute zu einer 6m Schiesserei erscheine..
> 2..3..Ruten zusätzlich mitzunehmen, wie ich das früher, bevor ich dem Minimalismus verfallen bin, IMMER gemacht habe, sollte ich mal wieder einführen.
> Mein angedachter Angelplatz, auf dem 6m keinesfalls fischbar gewesen wären, war schon überspült.
> Der 2te noch halbwegs befischbare Spot war dann mit 3m gerade noch beangelbar.. .
> War auch erst ganz nett, ich habe an einem 6+4 Loafer einen 18 Gamakatsu brassenhaken, der allerdings eher 14 ausfällt, am 12er Vorfach mit 2 Maden angeboten.
> Mit der Strömung von links nach rechts an den Rand des Schwemmgutteppichs treiben lassen bis sich die Schnur strafft, und den Wind die Pose wider nach links ziehen lassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 340117
> 
> Es war sonnig, der Wind halbwes moderat, der Bach beangelbar - jetzt fehlten nur noch die Fische.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 340118
> 
> Die kamen aber nicht zu mir, der ich natürlich zu faul war mir Futter anzurühren, und ich konnte nicht zu ihnen, da ich mit 3m nicht an den rechts von mir im Wasser hängenden Ästen herumfischen konnte.
> So passierte denn auch nichts.
> Bis der Wind etwas drehte und stark zulegte, und mir damit den Schneid abkaufte, zudem der Hund mit seinem entzündetem Auge das auch nicht vertragen konnte.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 340119


Ich bewundere Dein Engagement  , bei den Bedingungen holt mich (64J.) keiner mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor...!
Da liebe ich es eher etwas besinnlicher...


----------



## Kochtopf

Also mein lieber @Wuemmehunter das ist schon ein sehr stattliches Rotauge, meine Verehrung.
Undbein herzlich Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. Ausser an den @Professor Tinca dessen Fangfrequenz mich dermaßen beschämt dass ich mich garnicjt mehr traue zu gratulieren


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340117
> 
> , der Bach beangelbar


der Bach? ich hätte jetzt auf Rhein getippt


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann fliegt doch nach Schweden. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe nix gegen Schweden aber "KAUF ES DORT" klingt zu gut um wahr zu sein


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Tochter möchte zu Pipi Langstrumpf in den Urlaub fahren, das finde ich als Vater erstmal gut.  Meine Frau möchte gerne Fliegen, als Erlebnis, ich habe angemerkt dass es die Mitnahme von Tackle verkompliziert - meine Frau entgegnete gerade: "Dann kaufst du es halt da" - Freunde - ist es eine fiese Falle oder kündigt sich ein Wunder an?
> 
> Misstrauisch
> Euer Pottcast


Mit der Familie hin fliegen, ordentlich einkaufen, wie die Missus vorgeschlagen hat, und am Urlaubsende schnürst du ein Paket und schickst es in die Heimat...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Skott, als Erster auf Seite 2000 musst Du einen ausgeben. Spaß beiseite. Ich war im letzten Jahr Mitte Mai der erste auf Seite 1000, da hatte ich gerade mein bis dato größten Döbel gefangen. Das heißt wir haben in nicht einmal zehn Monaten 1000 Seiten geballtes Fachwissen, etwas Gelaber und gaaaaanz viel Leidenschaft zusammengeschrieben. Ich bin sehr stolz auf uns und freue mich auf die nächsten 2000 Seiten.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen Schweden aber "KAUF ES DORT" klingt zu gut um wahr zu sein


Du hast doch grünes Licht. 
Aber du hast Recht. Bestimmt sehr teuer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Tochter möchte zu Pipi Langstrumpf in den Urlaub fahren, das finde ich als Vater erstmal gut.  Meine Frau möchte gerne Fliegen, als Erlebnis, ich habe angemerkt dass es die Mitnahme von Tackle verkompliziert - meine Frau entgegnete gerade: "Dann kaufst du es halt da" - Freunde - ist es eine fiese Falle oder kündigt sich ein Wunder an?
> 
> Misstrauisch
> Euer Pottcast


Ich seh dich schon mit einer Stippe am Steg sitzen und Abends im Schuppen Männchen schnitzen ... wie weiland der Michel aus Lönneberga.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Skott, als Erster auf Seite 2000 musst Du einen ausgeben. Spaß beiseite. Ich war im letzten Jahr Mitte Mai der erste auf Seite 1000, da hatte ich gerade mein bis dato größten Döbel gefangen. Das heißt wir haben in nicht einmal zehn Monaten 1000 Seiten geballtes Fachwissen, etwas Gelaber und gaaaaanz viel Leidenschaft zusammengeschrieben. Ich bin sehr stolz auf uns und freue mich auf die nächsten 2000 Seiten.


Stephan, vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja mal auf einem Treffen oder einer Messe, dann soll es nicht an einem oder ein paar Getränken scheitern.  
Ich fühle mich übrigens sehr wohl hier, Ihr seid ein netter Haufen von leidenschaftlich Verrückten...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So Jungs, ich bin auch ordentlich ausgekühlt wieder daheim und freue mich auf den kolossalen rosafarbenen Schweinebraten mit Knubberkruste, der schon aus dem Ofen rausdurftet. Dazu gibt es Knödel und Rosenkohl. Mein heutiger Angeltag war wieder absolut gelungen, obwohl Bisse Mangelware waren. In den ersten anderthalb Stunden gab es einen vorsichtigen Anfasser. Entschneidert hat mich dann eine Grundel (auf die hätte ich verzichten können), dann kam der nächste zaghafte Biss. Den konnte ich haken und raus kam der dicke Plötze, den ich angesichts der Größe beim Keschern noch für einen Aland gehalten habe. Umso größer meine Freude, dass es ein Plötz war und zwar mit 35 Zentimetern schon ein recht amtlicher. Und es war bereit der zweite Ü30-Fisch dieser Art, den ich in die Jahr fangen konnte.
Die Fische haben heute insgesamt sehr zaghaft gebissen und da war meine heute montierte 4oz-Spitze sicherlich etwas stramm und nicht gerade bissfördernd. Allerdings bin auch heute wieder mit ablaufenden Wasser an die Wümme im Tidenbereich gefahren und die 2oz-Spitze ist dann doch schon arg überlastet. Als Köder hatte ich heute neben Maden auch Dendros und Mais, sowie einige Gummimaden am Start. Gefangen habe ich nur auf Maden.
Der Wind ging heute wieder ziemlich heftig. Es dürften gute 7 BF gewesen sein, die mir frontal ins Gesicht wehten. Nach drei Stunden hat der Wind mich dann mürbe geweht und ein sehr glücklicher Angler hat den Rückweg angetreten. Und nächste Woche geht es dann auf Salzwasser-Ükel. Der Hering ist da und ich will nach Kappeln. Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und die die am Wasser sind gute Fänge.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Nordlichtangler,
> ich fürchte Du irrst Dich.
> ....
> Der strenge naturwissenschaftlich-metrische Zugang wie Du ihn forderst bleibt den meisten von uns fremd


Das hast du alles fein geschrieben und ich stimme dir 99% zu! 

Und den einen wirklich grundsätzlichen Unterschied auch genannt u. getroffen, da biege ich anders ab und baue das auch weiter selektiv aus, d.h. z.B. Gefühle ein oder ausschalten.
Deine Ausführung zeigt mir sehr gut diese Grenze, die ich einhalten oder überschreiten kann.

Meine Hintergründe sind jetzt nichts fürs Forum, eher mal am lauschigen Wasser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen Schweden aber "KAUF ES DORT" klingt zu gut um wahr zu sein



Du weißt dass in Schweden jegliches Gerät irre teuer ist?
Erkläre deiner Frau mal, das man aus ökologischen und ideologischen Gründen garnicht mehr fliegen darf - wie wollt ihr das eurer Tochter später mal erkären?
Und von der eingesparten Kohle kannste unbesorgt 3 oder 4 nette Drennans anschaffen... .


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du weißt dass in Schweden jegliches Gerät irre teuer ist?
> Erkläre deiner Frau mal, das man aus ökologischen und ideologischen Gründen garnicht mehr fliegen darf - wie wollt ihr das eurer Tochter später mal erkären?
> Und von der eingesparten Kohle kannste unbesorgt 3 oder 4 nette Drennans anschaffen... .


"Wir sind ein einziges Mal in unserem Leben geflogen als du alt genug warst dich da dran zu erinnern" find ich ganz ok, und Rollen samt Schnur und Nubbsies werde ich wohl auch recht unproblematisch mitnehmen können - aber ein, zwei Ruten als Andenken klingt verlockend


----------



## Andal

Ohne einen fahrbaren Untersatz in einem Flächenstaat, wie Schweden?
Ohne eigenes Friedfischgerät in einem so raubfischlastigen Land, wie Schweden?
Mit einer Pippi, weit im Rentenalter und wohnhaft uff Malle?

Ich sehe da dunkle Wolken am Horizont aufkommen!


----------



## rippi

Fahrt mit dem Auto und für das Erlebnis macht ihr dann eine Flugreise in den Herbstferien nach Argentinien.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch in Schweden gibt es Mietautos und Tackle ist dort nicht wirklich zum Spotpreise zu haben, aber unbezahlbar ist es auch nicht. War ne Zeitlang berufliche  häufig in Schweden und habe mir immer was mitgebracht. Meist irgendwelche Kunstköder, das Preisniveau ist ähnlich wie hier.


----------



## Skott

Da, wie ich schon schrieb, die derzeitigen Wasserstände an meinen Gewässern nichts für Papa's Jung' sind, habe ich mich mal an meine anglerische Vergangenheit zurück erinnert und im
Keller des Hauses nach den Reliquien meiner Friedfischzeit gesucht...
Heraus gekommen ist dabei folgendes:

Eine DAIWA Rutentasche mit den Maßen : L 150cm x H 30cm x T 20cm





Darin befanden sich noch lange (~ 20 Jahre) nicht genutzte Angelutensilien:





4,30 M beringte Tele-Stipprute von Silstar





mit dieser Rolle: DAM Quick CDi 230







Eine 3m beringte Tele von DAM:




mit dieser Rolle: Cormoran Corlux 25 4S













Weiterhin (es gab ja auch Seitentaschen...) fand ich 2 kleine unberingte Stippruten, die für Köderfische durchaus reichen...










Zum Ablegen der Ruten war auch noch was da, darüber hinaus noch ein DAM-Kescher, leider ohne gummiertes Netz!






Gleich geht es weiter, ich weiß nicht, wieviel Bilder ich maximal pro Beitrag einstellen kann oder darf...


----------



## Minimax

So, buchstäblich beim letzten Wurf hatte ich Glück und konnte die kleine Darent Valley einweihen. Jetzt ab nach Hause 




Hg
Minimax


----------



## Skott

Etwas Zubehör, Posen, Blei, Hakenlöser usw. in einer Box:





Fertigangeln für die Stippen:





Und jetzt meine Schätze für die Zukunft, die AliPIN:





Diese soll ja mit der DAIWA Aqualite Sensor Float 3,90m / 13 ft., 10-35g (Tip von Rutilus!) verheiratet werden...die schon hier liegt und ja bei Euch auch hinreichen bekannt ist...

Für Barben will ich gerne diese Rute verwenden:





3-teilige Steckrute, die auch bei größeren Forellen gut klar kam, hier soll unter anderem diese Rolle zum Einsatz kommen:










Es gilt nun einiges zu überprüfen, 20 Jahre alte Schnüre wechseln, bzw. Rollen neu bespulen, die Handangeln auschlachten (Nur die Posen verwenden u. aufhübschen)
das Vorfachmaterial ist auch sehr alt, hier werde ich vermutlich auch nur noch die Haken verwenden und neu binden.
Es gibt viel zu tun, aber ich freue mich drauf neben meinem Fliegenfischen auch wieder zum Friedfischen zurück zu finden....


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> So, buchstäblich beim letzten Wurf hatte ich Glück und konnte die kleine Darent Valley einweihen. Jetzt ab nach Hause
> Anhang anzeigen 340155
> 
> Hg
> Minimax


PETRI Max, schöner Fisch und tolles Bild!


----------



## Skott

Unterschlagen habe ich noch diesen Fund: DAM Quick VSi 420








Warum wird diese jetzt im Hochformat abgebildet, obwohl ich sie quer eingefügt habe???


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> So, buchstäblich beim letzten Wurf hatte ich Glück und konnte die kleine Darent Valley einweihen. Jetzt ab nach Hause
> Anhang anzeigen 340155
> 
> Hg
> Minimax



Bilder mit "Rolle im Sand" bringen mich immer zum weinen..
Aber trotzdem sehr hübsch.
Petri!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich bin auch ordentlich ausgekühlt wieder daheim und freue mich auf den kolossalen rosafarbenen Schweinebraten mit Knubberkruste, der schon aus dem Ofen rausdurftet. Dazu gibt es Knödel und Rosenkohl. Mein heutiger Angeltag war wieder absolut gelungen, obwohl Bisse Mangelware waren. In den ersten anderthalb Stunden gab es einen vorsichtigen Anfasser. Entschneidert hat mich dann eine Grundel (auf die hätte ich verzichten können), dann kam der nächste zaghafte Biss. Den konnte ich haken und raus kam der dicke Plötze, den ich angesichts der Größe beim Keschern noch für einen Aland gehalten habe. Umso größer meine Freude, dass es ein Plötz war und zwar mit 35 Zentimetern schon ein recht amtlicher. Und es war bereit der zweite Ü30-Fisch dieser Art, den ich in die Jahr fangen konnte.
> Die Fische haben heute insgesamt sehr zaghaft gebissen und da war meine heute montierte 4oz-Spitze sicherlich etwas stramm und nicht gerade bissfördernd. Allerdings bin auch heute wieder mit ablaufenden Wasser an die Wümme im Tidenbereich gefahren und die 2oz-Spitze ist dann doch schon arg überlastet. Als Köder hatte ich heute neben Maden auch Dendros und Mais, sowie einige Gummimaden am Start. Gefangen habe ich nur auf Maden.
> Der Wind ging heute wieder ziemlich heftig. Es dürften gute 7 BF gewesen sein, die mir frontal ins Gesicht wehten. Nach drei Stunden hat der Wind mich dann mürbe geweht und ein sehr glücklicher Angler hat den Rückweg angetreten. Und nächste Woche geht es dann auf Salzwasser-Ükel. Der Hering ist da und ich will nach Kappeln. Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und die die am Wasser sind gute Fänge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340129
> Anhang anzeigen 340130



Petri schönes Rotauge


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich bin auch ordentlich ausgekühlt wieder daheim und freue mich auf den kolossalen rosafarbenen Schweinebraten mit Knubberkruste, der schon aus dem Ofen rausdurftet. Dazu gibt es Knödel und Rosenkohl. Mein heutiger Angeltag war wieder absolut gelungen, obwohl Bisse Mangelware waren. In den ersten anderthalb Stunden gab es einen vorsichtigen Anfasser. Entschneidert hat mich dann eine Grundel (auf die hätte ich verzichten können), dann kam der nächste zaghafte Biss. Den konnte ich haken und raus kam der dicke Plötze, den ich angesichts der Größe beim Keschern noch für einen Aland gehalten habe. Umso größer meine Freude, dass es ein Plötz war und zwar mit 35 Zentimetern schon ein recht amtlicher. Und es war bereit der zweite Ü30-Fisch dieser Art, den ich in die Jahr fangen konnte.
> Die Fische haben heute insgesamt sehr zaghaft gebissen und da war meine heute montierte 4oz-Spitze sicherlich etwas stramm und nicht gerade bissfördernd. Allerdings bin auch heute wieder mit ablaufenden Wasser an die Wümme im Tidenbereich gefahren und die 2oz-Spitze ist dann doch schon arg überlastet. Als Köder hatte ich heute neben Maden auch Dendros und Mais, sowie einige Gummimaden am Start. Gefangen habe ich nur auf Maden.
> Der Wind ging heute wieder ziemlich heftig. Es dürften gute 7 BF gewesen sein, die mir frontal ins Gesicht wehten. Nach drei Stunden hat der Wind mich dann mürbe geweht und ein sehr glücklicher Angler hat den Rückweg angetreten. Und nächste Woche geht es dann auf Salzwasser-Ükel. Der Hering ist da und ich will nach Kappeln. Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und die die am Wasser sind gute Fänge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340129
> Anhang anzeigen 340130


Petri schönes R0tauge


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bilder mit "Rolle im Sand" bringen mich immer zum weinen..
> Aber trotzdem sehr hübsch.
> Petri!


Harharhar, das Stationärrollenleben in den Diensten von Minimax dem Grausamen ist kein leichtes, besonders wenn man Daiwa heißt und aus Plastik ist!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Harharhar, das Stationärrollenleben in den Diensten von Minimax dem Grausamen ist kein leichtes, besonders wenn man Daiwa heißt und aus Plastik ist!



Du scheinst mir etwas teuflicher Natur...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Harharhar, das Stationärrollenleben in den Diensten von Minimax dem Grausamen ist kein leichtes, besonders wenn man Daiwa heißt und aus Plastik ist!


Das wird ihr eine Lehre sein, derart missgestaltet in dein Leben zu platzen!


----------



## phirania

Skott schrieb:


> Da, wie ich schon schrieb, die derzeitigen Wasserstände an meinen Gewässern nichts für Papa's Jung' sind, habe ich mich mal an meine anglerische Vergangenheit zurück erinnert und im
> Keller des Hauses nach den Reliquien meiner Friedfischzeit gesucht...
> Heraus gekommen ist dabei folgendes:
> 
> Eine DAIWA Rutentasche mit den Maßen : L 150cm x H 30cm x T 20cm
> Anhang anzeigen 340135
> 
> 
> Darin befanden sich noch lange (~ 20 Jahre) nicht genutzte Angelutensilien:
> Anhang anzeigen 340136
> 
> 
> 4,30 M beringte Tele-Stipprute von Silstar
> Anhang anzeigen 340137
> 
> 
> mit dieser Rolle: DAM Quick CDi 230
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340140
> 
> 
> Eine 3m beringte Tele von DAM:
> Anhang anzeigen 340141
> 
> mit dieser Rolle: Cormoran Corlux 25 4S
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340142
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340143
> 
> 
> Weiterhin (es gab ja auch Seitentaschen...) fand ich 2 kleine unberingte Stippruten, die für Köderfische durchaus reichen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340144
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340145
> 
> 
> Zum Ablegen der Ruten war auch noch was da, darüber hinaus noch ein DAM-Kescher, leider ohne gummiertes Netz!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340146
> 
> 
> Gleich geht es weiter, ich weiß nicht, wieviel Bilder ich maximal pro Beitrag einstellen kann oder darf...


Dickes Petri
Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Thomas.

kurz zur AliPIN, hat da mal jemand einen link für mich?


----------



## phirania

Habe auch noch eine Kleinigkeit gefunden die ich in nächster Ausprobieren möchte....


----------



## rutilus69

Skott schrieb:


> Es gibt viel zu tun, aber ich freue mich drauf neben meinem Fliegenfischen auch wieder zum Friedfischen zurück zu finden....


Schöne Funde!
Bei mir ist es grade eher andersherum. Nach dem Wochenende Fliegenfischer-Kurs bin ich da jetzt auch ziemlich angefixt (es hilft ungemein, wenn man sich beim Werfen nicht wie der Trottel anstellt wie befürchtet   )
Aber keine Angst, so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los, dafür sitze ich viel zu gerne gemütlich am Wasser rum 

Allem Fängern dieses Wochenendes ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> kurz zur AliPIN, hat da mal jemand einen link für mich?


Bitte Thomas, hier: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3291...10fe8f8354a2c8109e2c765a09329&ck=in_edm_other

...gerne

sorry Thomas, das mit dem Link funktioniert nicht, da gehen immer wieder andere Ali-Seiten bei mir auf... 
Gehe bitte einfach auf aliexpress.com und gib in der Suche "centrepin reel" ein, dann landest du bei den Rollen, mein Bild kennst du ja...


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Schöne Funde!
> Bei mir ist es grade eher andersherum. Nach dem Wochenende Fliegenfischer-Kurs bin ich da jetzt auch ziemlich angefixt (es hilft ungemein, wenn man sich beim Werfen nicht wie der Trottel anstellt wie befürchtet   )
> Aber keine Angst, so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los, dafür sitze ich viel zu gerne gemütlich am Wasser rum
> 
> Allem Fängern dieses Wochenendes ein dickes Petri!!


Für das was mich zum Peitschen anzipfen würde, wären für Rute, Rolle und Schnur alleine ein 1.000er fällig - reine Illusion!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Bitte Thomas, hier: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3291...10fe8f8354a2c8109e2c765a09329&ck=in_edm_other
> 
> ...gerne




Geht nicht.
Muss man sich einloggen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> So, buchstäblich beim letzten Wurf hatte ich Glück und konnte die kleine Darent Valley einweihen. Jetzt ab nach Hause
> Anhang anzeigen 340155
> 
> Hg
> Minimax




Schön Mini!

Petri Heil zum Döbel.

Und wegen der Rolle würde ich mir keinen Sorgen machen.
Daiwa hat noch reichlich von denen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein dickes Petri an unseren @Minimax und auch @Wuemmehunter für das dicke Rotauge.
Für so ein großes Rotauge muss ich wohl nochmal etwas Nachhilfe nehmen.


----------



## Matrix85

Wenn ihr hier eure schönen Rollen zeigt , möchte ich nicht hinten anstehen . Meine neue Errungenschaft : Preston Magnitude in der 4000er Größe .


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Für das was mich zum Peitschen anzipfen würde, wären für Rute, Rolle und Schnur alleine ein 1.000er fällig - reine Illusion!


Na ganz so hoch muss man ja nicht gleich rangehen. Aber Du hast völlig Recht, im Vergleich zum Friedfischangeln sind das schon deutlich andere Preise - selbst für "günstiges" Mittelklasse Zeug


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Bitte Thomas, hier: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3291...10fe8f8354a2c8109e2c765a09329&ck=in_edm_other
> 
> ...gerne
> 
> sorry Thomas, das mit dem Link funktioniert nicht, da gehen immer wieder andere Ali-Seiten bei mir auf...
> Gehe bitte einfach auf aliexpress.com und gib in der Suche "centrepin reel" ein, dann landest du bei den Rollen, mein Bild kennst du ja...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340160


besten Dank  die ist ja schon schick


----------



## Hecht100+

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Weil es einfach eine geile Rute ist. Ich habe mir am Samstag die alte in 4,5 mtr angeschaut, ich muß nur noch meine Frau überzeugen das 48 Ruten nicht ausreichend sind.



So viele HaHas für 48 Ruten, natürlich stimmt die Zahl nicht, ich habe die im Schlafzimmer stehen vergessen. Und ein dickes Petri für @Wuemmehunter und @Minimax für ihre Fänge, und wenn ich wen vergessen habe, auch ein dickes Petri


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs, 
der Ükel ist in die 2000er gerückt, und vorbei sind die beschaulichen Zeiten 3-Posts-in der Woche. Jetzt schaut was ihr angerichtet habt,
bevor man in aller Unschuld einen kleinen Angelbericht verfassen kann, ist man vollauf ne Stunde damit beschäftigt, den rasenden Ükel nachzulesen,
und wenigstens minimal darauf einzugehen und dem kollegiealen Interesse und Höflichkeit nachzukommen. Ich brauch inzwischen schon einen Notizzettel!

@ Jungs, vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Posengummivorschläge, ich werde mich dann mal bei Stonfo und Sensas umschauen.

@rhinefisher danke für den Bericht von Deinem heroischen Scheitern -ich hatte heute auch Mühe, mal mit einer kurzen Rute zu angeln, das ist eine ganz schöne Umstellung

@Kochtopf Ich weiss, das Konzept mag fremdartig sein: Aber wenn ich mit der Missus in den Urlaub fahre, mache ich auch vom Angeln Urlaub und konzentriere mich ganz aufs gegenseitige Verwöhnen und Quality Time. Dadurch wird mein beziehungstechnisches Sozialkapital so geboostet, das ich Monatelang die tollsten Angelkapriolen schlagen kann. Aber toll, das ein Urlaub in Planung ist!
Nachtrag: Oh, Hoppla, sehe erst jetzt das es nach Schweden geht- da liegt der Fall natürlich anders 

@Nordlichtangler, genau, Jeder Jeck ist anders, und es ist kommunikationserleichternd, wenn wir wissen das es eben ganz unterschiedliche Ausgangslagen gibt. Und es ist gut jemanden in unserer Mitte zu wissen, der bei Bedarf auch Hartfakten liefern kann

@Skott (i), da hast Du ja unglaubliches aus Deinen Katakomben hochgebeamt, toll vielen Dank fürs Zeigen Die CDi hatte ich einst auch- vielleicht eine der letzten Rollen mit Schnurrpurrgeräusch. Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal auf die Pezon & Michell eingehen? Als dreigeteilte 11füsser im 1-1,5lbs Bereich liegt die sehr in meinem Beuteschema.

@Rutilus, oh, freut mich zu hören das Du Flugstunden genommen hast- auch bei den beiden Berliner Buam?

herzlich 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So viele HaHas für 48 Ruten, natürlich stimmt die Zahl nicht, ich habe die im Schlafzimmer stehen vergessen.


Ich kann dir einfach nur mal ohne große Erläuterung beipflichten und "weiter so" sagen, lass dir nichts einreden, diese Zahl ist keine wesentliche Grenze.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> diese Zahl ist keine wesentliche Grenze.


Für meine Holde schon


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich schlage vor, mal das Schlafzimmer zu räumen, das bringt Entspannung.
Und ist auch aus anderem Grunde nicht verkehrt, wie weiter oben im Thread beschrieben.

Viel Erfolg und ein glückliches Händchen!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, mal das Schlafzimmer zu räumen, das bringt Entspannung.
> Und ist auch aus anderem Grunde nicht verkehrt, wie weiter oben im Thread beschrieben.



Och, so gänzlich frei von Ruten muss das Schlafzimmer garnicht sein. Gibt da viel Interessantes im unberingten Bereich.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> @Rutilus, oh, freut mich zu hören das Du Flugstunden genommen hast- auch bei den beiden Berliner Buam?


Genau bei denen


----------



## Ukel

So, dann will ich mal meinen Bericht vom Angelausflug abliefern. Am frühen Nachmittag ging es zum auserkorenen See, der mit den Feeder-Matchruten-Rotaugen. Als erstes habe ich mit der leichten Pickerrute auf ca. 25 m einen Platz angelegt, um zu sehen, was sich im tiefen Wasser tut. Aber eigentlich ging es darum, die neue 7m-Stippe von der Messe einzuweihen. Also bei knapp 10 m gefüttert und schon kurze Zeit später tauchte die Pose ab, Fisch sitzt. Was soll ich sagen, ein ca. 5cm langer Barsch hat die Rute entjungfert, eine große Leistung für solch einen kleinen Racker. Und beruhigend, der Konnektor hat gehalten! Daraufhin war erstmal längere Zeit Pause, der Standfisch wohl weggefangen. Zwischendrin gab es an der Pickerrute vorsichtige Bisse und irgendwann wurde die Spitze herumgezogen, Anschlag und am anderen Ende geht ne Dampflok ab, nicht zu halten und leider gleich abgerissen, muss ein ziemlicher ordentlicher Karpfen gewesen sein. Mittlerweile kamen dann doch auch erst einzelne, später dann mehr Bisse auf die Stipprute, letztendlich waren es dann etwa 20 Rotaugen von 10-25 cm. Die Rute erwies sich dabei als sehr feines Teil, leicht, trotzdem stabil und sehr gut zu händeln. Ist übrigens die Tubertini Area Pro 7507, sehr empfehlenswert, wer so etwas gebrauchen kann. Auf Bilder habe ich heute verzichtet.


----------



## Ukel

Petri an die weiteren Fänger Minimax und Wümme und Alle, die noch am Wasser waren.
@Wümme: ein wirklich schöner Silberbarren!


----------



## Ukel

Skott schrieb:


> Da, wie ich schon schrieb, die derzeitigen Wasserstände an meinen Gewässern nichts für Papa's Jung' sind, habe ich mich mal an meine anglerische Vergangenheit zurück erinnert und im
> Keller des Hauses nach den Reliquien meiner Friedfischzeit gesucht...
> Heraus gekommen ist dabei folgendes:
> 
> Eine DAIWA Rutentasche mit den Maßen : L 150cm x H 30cm x T 20cm
> Anhang anzeigen 340135
> 
> 
> Darin befanden sich noch lange (~ 20 Jahre) nicht genutzte Angelutensilien:
> Anhang anzeigen 340136
> 
> 
> 4,30 M beringte Tele-Stipprute von Silstar
> Anhang anzeigen 340137
> 
> 
> mit dieser Rolle: DAM Quick CDi 230
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340140
> 
> 
> Eine 3m beringte Tele von DAM:
> Anhang anzeigen 340141
> 
> mit dieser Rolle: Cormoran Corlux 25 4S
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340142
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340143
> 
> 
> Weiterhin (es gab ja auch Seitentaschen...) fand ich 2 kleine unberingte Stippruten, die für Köderfische durchaus reichen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340144
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340145
> 
> 
> Zum Ablegen der Ruten war auch noch was da, darüber hinaus noch ein DAM-Kescher, leider ohne gummiertes Netz!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340146
> 
> 
> Gleich geht es weiter, ich weiß nicht, wieviel Bilder ich maximal pro Beitrag einstellen kann oder darf...


Sieht (fast) alles super gepflegt aus, wie ungebraucht, hätte ich so nie hinbekommen, habe üblicherweise immer Futterreserven an Ruten und Rolle


----------



## Ukel

Minimax schrieb:


> Och, so gänzlich frei von Ruten muss das Schlafzimmer garnicht sein. Gibt da viel Interessantes im unberingten Bereich.


Fürs Schlafzimmer kann es mittlerweile auch beringt sein, die Zeiten haben sich geändert, lieber Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340155
> 
> Hg
> Minimax



Übrigens ist -verzeiht bitte das Selbstzitat- Dieser 41er Bursche kein Unbekannter. Auf der anderen Seite hat der Johnnie eine sehr markante, kreuzförmige
Partie mit Ersatzschuppen, an die ich mich sehr deutlich erinnere- Den habe ich in den letzten Monaten schon einmal aus seinem Element gerissen. Überhaupt
habe ich den Eindruck, an den jeweiligen Swims öfter mal auf alte Bekannte zu stossen, aber sicher kann man nie sein, und ich versuche die Landgänge
der Jungs möglichst kurz zu halten. (Und wo wir grade bei Sand und Rollen waren: Bitte beachtet, das ich den Fisch nicht in trockenen Panierschleimschichtkillersand gelegt habe, sondern in dauerfeuchten "Brandungssand"). Mal an die Döbelguys unter uns: Habt ihr Erfahrungen zu Wiederfängen?

Abgesehen davon hats mit diesem Fisch eine weitere interessante Bewandnis:
Vielleicht eine Stunde, oder 40min, zuvor hatte ich einen (mutmasslichen, aber ich halt jede Wette) Döbel am Band, der sich aber als Profi direkt in das ufernahe Unterwassergestrüpp und -verhau (Vielen dank, nahegelegene Kleingartenanlage!) retten konnte und aus dem ich ihn nicht mehr herausbekam, es kam zum hakennahen Abriss. So was Blödes ist mir lang nicht mehr passiert- vermutlich lags an meiner Unerfahrenheit mit der kurzen 8ft Rute. Dann passierte lange Zeit Döbelmässig nix, ich konnte
aber noch ein paar Güstern landen.

Als ich den oben gezeigten Fisch -wohlgemerkt, den ich von einem vergangenen Ansitz her kenne!- vom bösen Haken befreien wollte, fiel mir auf, dass in seinem Mund ein weiterer Haken mit ca. 3cm Schnur steckte. Und das war ein niegelnagelneuer Colmic Hayabusa 10er, unsorgfältig an 16er Schnur gebunden- DIe, um die Beweislage komplett zu machen, vom Curry leuchtend gelb gefärbt war:
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, das war mein entkommener Fisch von einer Stunde zuvor. Die Implikationen sind mannigfaltig. Betrachten wir das offensichtliche aus Rudolfs (so nenne ich ihn) Perspektive:
Er hatte bereits vor einiger Zeit schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem leckeren Currytulip gemacht.
Er konnte nicht widerstehen und hat wieder zugelangt. Und wieder gabs nen Piks, und einen Kampf den er bestimmt nicht toll empfand.
60 Minuten später, noch mit dem Haken in der Lippe, macht er genau das gleiche. und zahlt den Preis.

Letzendlich sind Döbel auch nur Menschen, und ich bedanke mich bei Rudolf für diese interessanten Einblicke in die Psychologie meines Zielfisches,
hg
Minimax

EDIT_ Oh, und aus jedem dieser Missgeschicke ist Rudolf froh, kampfstark und Putzmunter hervorgegangen. Ich wünsche ihm alles Glück auf dem Weg zur 50 und freue mich jederzeit auf nen Plausch mit ihm.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Och, so gänzlich frei von Ruten muss das Schlafzimmer garnicht sein. Gibt da viel Interessantes im unberingten Bereich.


Dieser "Mutterwitz" ist auch etwas, was mir an diesem Thread so gefällt...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Und wieder gabs nen Piks, und einen Kampf den er bestimmt nicht toll empfand.




Also ich schlussfolgere mal aus den Mehrfachfängen und dem gefundenen Haken, dass es dem Döbel mindestens ebensoviel Spaß macht wie dir.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> . Mal an die Döbelguys unter uns: Habt ihr Erfahrungen zu Wiederfängen?




Ich habe mir nie die Arbeit gemacht die Döbelfotos durchzugucken zu vergleichen und kann da nichts zu beitragen.


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Na ganz so hoch muss man ja nicht gleich rangehen. Aber Du hast völlig Recht, im Vergleich zum Friedfischangeln sind das schon deutlich andere Preise - selbst für "günstiges" Mittelklasse Zeug


Nicht wenn man nicht ausgefallene Vorlieben hätte. Eine 11 ft. Switchcastrute #7-8 mit einer Antireverserolle und #8 intermediate Schnur... da kommt was zusammen. Aber zum Glück gehört das nicht hier her.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> @Skott (i), da hast Du ja unglaubliches aus Deinen Katakomben hochgebeamt, toll vielen Dank fürs Zeigen Die CDi hatte ich einst auch- vielleicht eine der letzten Rollen mit Schnurrpurrgeräusch. Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal auf die Pezon & Michell eingehen? Als dreigeteilte 11füsser im 1-1,5lbs Bereich liegt die sehr in meinem Beuteschema.
> 
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Hallo Max,

ich habe die Rute vor einiger Zeit ungefischt günstig von einem Lübecker Angler erwerben können und sie bisher zum Spirolino-Fischen mit Fliege auf Meerforelle in der Ostsee
eingesetzt. Das hat sie ganz brav absolviert, deshalb denke ich, dass sie auch guten Barben standhalten wird...
Hier noch ein Link mit weiteren Beschreibungen: https://www.baitstore.de/Pezon-Michel-Eaux-Vives-Salmon-Rush-330m-15-45g
Die CDi werde ich mal neu fetten, obwohl sie immer noch sehr ge.l läuft, sie hört sich sehr gut an und hat m. E. auch schon ein bischen was von Nostalgie...


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen zu Wiederfängen?


Da ich hier keine Döbel habe, kann ich nur von einem Karpfen berichten. Erstmals am 23.07.2016 um 17.40 Uhr gefangen mit einem Gewicht von 7950 Gramm, wiedergefangen am 25.04.2018 um 16.40 Uhr mit einem Gewicht von 9700 Gramm. Die Länge betrug in beiden Fällen 80 cm, nur hatte er einen kleinen Bauch bekommen. Ist mir am Wasser so garnicht aufgefallen, erst beim nachträglichen Betrachten des Fangfotos fiel das markante Schuppenbild auf. Ich persönlich hätte nicht geglaubt, das er in eindreiviertel Jahren 1750 Gramm zugelegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man nicht ausgefallene Vorlieben hätte. Eine 11 ft. Switchcastrute #7-8 mit einer Antireverserolle und #8 intermediate Schnur... da kommt was zusammen. Aber zum Glück gehört das nicht hier her.




Da sehe ich den *"Der Katalogokrat**"...     *


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da sehe ich den *"Der Katalogokrat**"...    *


Vielmehr den* Traumtänzer!*


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens ist -verzeiht bitte das Selbstzitat- Dieser 41er Bursche kein Unbekannter. Auf der anderen Seite hat der Johnnie eine sehr markante, kreuzförmige
> Partie mit Ersatzschuppen, an die ich mich sehr deutlich erinnere- Den habe ich in den letzten Monaten schon einmal aus seinem Element gerissen. Überhaupt
> habe ich den Eindruck, an den jeweiligen Swims öfter mal auf alte Bekannte zu stossen, aber sicher kann man nie sein, und ich versuche die Landgänge
> der Jungs möglichst kurz zu halten. (Und wo wir grade bei Sand und Rollen waren: Bitte beachtet, das ich den Fisch nicht in trockenen Panierschleimschichtkillersand gelegt habe, sondern in dauerfeuchten "Brandungssand"). Mal an die Döbelguys unter uns: Habt ihr Erfahrungen zu Wiederfängen?
> 
> Abgesehen davon hats mit diesem Fisch eine weitere interessante Bewandnis:
> Vielleicht eine Stunde, oder 40min, zuvor hatte ich einen (mutmasslichen, aber ich halt jede Wette) Döbel am Band, der sich aber als Profi direkt in das ufernahe Unterwassergestrüpp und -verhau (Vielen dank, nahegelegene Kleingartenanlage!) retten konnte und aus dem ich ihn nicht mehr herausbekam, es kam zum hakennahen Abriss. So was Blödes ist mir lang nicht mehr passiert- vermutlich lags an meiner Unerfahrenheit mit der kurzen 8ft Rute. Dann passierte lange Zeit Döbelmässig nix, ich konnte
> aber noch ein paar Güstern landen.
> 
> Als ich den oben gezeigten Fisch -wohlgemerkt, den ich von einem vergangenen Ansitz her kenne!- vom bösen Haken befreien wollte, fiel mir auf, dass in seinem Mund ein weiterer Haken mit ca. 3cm Schnur steckte. Und das war ein niegelnagelneuer Colmic Hayabusa 10er, unsorgfältig an 16er Schnur gebunden- DIe, um die Beweislage komplett zu machen, vom Curry leuchtend gelb gefärbt war:
> Ich gehe jede Wette ein, das war mein entkommener Fisch von einer Stunde zuvor. Die Implikationen sind mannigfaltig. Betrachten wir das offensichtliche aus Rudolfs (so nenne ich ihn) Perspektive:
> Er hatte bereits vor einiger Zeit schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem leckeren Currytulip gemacht.
> Er konnte nicht widerstehen und hat wieder zugelangt. Und wieder gabs nen Piks, und einen Kampf den er bestimmt nicht toll empfand.
> 60 Minuten später, noch mit dem Haken in der Lippe, macht er genau das gleiche. und zahlt den Preis.
> 
> Letzendlich sind Döbel auch nur Menschen, und ich bedanke mich bei Rudolf für diese interessanten Einblicke in die Psychologie meines Zielfisches,
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> EDIT_ Oh, und aus jedem dieser Missgeschicke ist Rudolf froh, kampfstark und Putzmunter hervorgegangen. Ich wünsche ihm alles Glück auf dem Weg zur 50 und freue mich jederzeit auf nen Plausch mit ihm.


Danke für dieses tolle Erlebnis!!!


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Erstmal Petri heil zu deinem Last Minute Döbel und deinen ausführlichen Berichten. Ich habe schon öfter von Wiederfängen verschiedenen Fischarten gehört.  In einem anderen Forum wurde auch ein Döbel zum 2.mal nach mehreren Wochen gefangen. Es gab Vergleichsbilder und er war es. Exakt das gleiche Schuppenbild. @Hecht100+ scheint sich auch sicher zu sein den gleichen Karpfen zwei mal gefangen zu haben. Wow, du scheinst ja dein Fangbuch gründlich zu führen. Mit genauer Uhrzeit sogar.   
@Professor Tinca Bei den Massen von Döbeln, die du schon im Kescher hattest, hast du einige sicherlich schon 3 oder 4 mal an Land gezogen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@Minimax
Petri schöner Fisch und tolles Bild.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ist bei mir nicht weiter schwer, schreibe alles auf den Fotos drauf.


----------



## Hering 58

@Skott
Schöne Funde und klasse Bilder.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist bei mir nicht weiter schwer, schreibe alles auf den Fotos drauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 340175
> Anhang anzeigen 340176


Du hast Recht. Das gleiche Gesicht hat er.  Nee, Spaß. Wenn man die Bilder hin und her klickt, könnte das hin kommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Auch von mir noch ein herzliches Döbelpetri an Dich. Danke für den Bericht.
@Hecht100+: Kaum zu glauben, was die Burschen zulegen können. Aber das Schuppenbild bei Spieglern ist wie ein Fingerabdruck, unverwechselbar.
Bin mal gespannt, was er das nächste Mal wiegt.
Hier an der Wümme sind es überwiegend Hechte, die mir schon mal bekannt vorkommen. Aber es sind auch so ziemlich die einzigen standorttreuen Fische. Alande, Brassen und Co. wandern im Spätherbst, wenn das Nahrungsangebot kleiner wird, in den Unterlauf der Wümme.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Skott
> Schöne Funde und klasse Bilder.


Ich stand letzten Sonntag vor seinen Fangbildern in Osnabrück. Schöne Erinnerungen und vor allen Dingen.... kapitale Fänge.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> 
> ich habe die Rute vor einiger Zeit ungefischt günstig von einem Lübecker Angler erwerben können und sie bisher zum Spirolino-Fischen mit Fliege auf Meerforelle in der Ostsee
> eingesetzt. Das hat sie ganz brav absolviert, deshalb denke ich, dass sie auch guten Barben standhalten wird...
> Hier noch ein Link mit weiteren Beschreibungen: https://www.baitstore.de/Pezon-Michel-Eaux-Vives-Salmon-Rush-330m-15-45g



Lieber Skott,
Minimax bitte, oder Mini wenn es sein muss: Für Max ist sowohl meine Bissausbeute als auch mein Fangbuch zu schmal. Vielen lieben Dank zum Link zur Rute. Interessanterweise sind es die Friedfischorientierten Jungs von Baitstore, die diese eigentlichw Meeresblinkerrute anbieten- die stehen schon seit einiger Zeit in meinem Buch der coolen Leute.
Die Rute ist papiermässig toll  und offenbar eine glänzende Bestätigung von @Andal s These der Meerforellenruten als Allrounder/leichte Grundruten.
11ft, 15-45g, dreiteilig, Korkgriff, das ist genau was den alten Minimax triggert-ok, sie ist ein kleines Moppelchen was das absolute Gewicht betrifft- aber nun ja. Und mit dem Einstieg in die Seitenbissanzeigertechnologie wird auch die Bissanzeige kein Problem sein.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Anzeige ist raus


----------



## Andal

So wie es einst die Alchemisten umtrieb, den Stein der Weisen zu finden, sehe ich uns auf der Suche nach "The one" - der einen Rute für praktisch alles. Vermutlich auch mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil und danke für die Geschichte vom Rudolf, der nicht nein sagen konnte, @Minimax !

@Ukel - danke für Deinen Bericht und Petri zur erfolgreichen Entschneiderung der neuenn  Stippe! 
(Toll, daß der Stonfo-Konnektor gehalten hat!!)

@Skott - danke fürs Anwerfen der Zeitmaschine - schönes Gerät konntest Du dem Dunkel entreißen. Viel Spaß mit der Ali-Pin!

@rhinefisher - eieiei, da war ja einiges an H2O unterwegs zu Deinen Füßen!

@Wuemmehunter - Petri zu dem wunderschönen Plötz und den „Begleitfischen”!

@Matrix85 - Glückwunsch zur Preston-Magnitude-Rolle!


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - Schwedenurlaub und Flugzeug paßt _für mich_ nicht zusammen. 
Aber Du wirst schon ne Möglichkeit finden, einen schönen Urlaub für Euch alle zu organisieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf - Schwedenurlaub und Flugzeug paßt _für mich_ nicht zusammen.
> Aber Du wirst schon ne Möglichkeit finden, einen schönen Urlaub für Euch alle zu organisieren.


Sind erst bei den Überlegungen, ich fände Fähre cooler, zumal man mit Auto flexibler ist und der Hund mit könnte. Aber wenn sie sich so drüber freuen würde...


----------



## geomas

So, ich war heute mäßigst erfolgreich an einem See, der eine gut gegen Südwind geschütze Angelstelle bietet.
Hatte die „River Ambush”-Rute als Methodrute im Einsatz (nix, verschiedene Köder durchprobiert, aber nix).
Und als aktive Rute mußte die neue alte Twin-Tip-Rute herhalten. Ich hab das Spitzenteil mit fest verbauter Quivertip benutzt.
Die Angelei gestaltete sich sehr zäh. Es gab drei echte Bisse (die alle zu nichts führten) und zwei Plötz von ca. 13cm Kürze, die wie aus dem Nichts am Haken hingen (zum Glück nicht tief geschluckt). Hmm, seltsam, sehr seltsam.

Und dennoch wars ein schöner Tag: etwas kälter als erhofft, aber trocken. Der Rotmilan drehte Kreise über dem kleinen See, Gänse und Enten scheinen den nahenden Frühling bereits verinnerlicht zu haben und Kraniche konnte ich in der Luft sowie auf den Feldern beobachten.



PS: Gefangen hab ich die Plötz auf Breadpunch. 
Hatte mal wieder Dosenmais am Start, der diesmal sehr blaß ausfiel. Mit Scopex-Aroma bekommt das Zeugs auch gleich etwas mehr Farbe.
Aber Bisse blieben aus.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind erst bei den Überlegungen, ich fände Fähre cooler, zumal man mit Auto flexibler ist und der Hund mit könnte. Aber wenn sie sich so drüber freuen würde...



Schwedenurlaub und „voller Kombi” sind in meinem Kopfkino untrennbar verbunden. 
So ne lange Autofahrt incl. Fähre ist natürlich für Kind und Hund auch nicht ganz einfach.
Von dem Lindgren-„Park” in Vimmerby habe ich übrigens zigmal gehört, wie unfaßbar teuer dort alles ist (nur Hörensagen).


----------



## Jason

So ein Urlaub in Schweden mit Kind und Kegel ist finanziell nicht ohne. Aber wenn es euch nichts ausmacht kommt doch wieder ins Zwergenland. Ich würde mich sehr freuen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Es wird kommen wie immer, von wo kann ich fliegen und was kosten die Flüge. Wenn man direkt ab Calden fliegen kann ok, erst nach FFM runter, Parkgebühr, dann Mietwagen ab Stockholm oder Göteborg, oder noch ein Inlandsflug. @Kochtopf wird schon das richtige finden. Evtl. die Holde mit einer Minikreuzfahrt locken??? Ich möchte nicht in seiner Haut stecken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es wird kommen wie immer, von wo kann ich fliegen und was kosten die Flüge. Wenn man direkt ab Calden fliegen kann ok, erst nach FFM runter, Parkgebühr, dann Mietwagen ab Stockholm oder Göteborg, oder noch ein Inlandsflug. @Kochtopf wird schon das richtige finden. Evtl. die Holde mit einer Minikreuzfahrt locken??? Ich möchte nicht in seiner Haut stecken.


Allein schon, weil du in meiner Haut relativ verloren wirken dürftest


----------



## Hecht100+

Da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen.Gut das du noch so viel Zeit bis zum Sommer hast.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> So wie es einst die Alchemisten umtrieb, den Stein der Weisen zu finden, sehe ich uns auf der Suche nach "The one" - der einen Rute für praktisch alles. Vermutlich auch mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.


Na so gaaanz unmöglich finde ich das zumindest seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Sogar der richtige Silberling ist Programm.
Wenn wir uns das nächste Mal - am besten am Wasser treffen, drücke ich dir einen Wolpertinger in die Hand.  
Die meisten davon sind leider weitgehend ausgestoben, aber das weißt du ja.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na so gaaanz unmöglich finde ich das zumindest seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Sogar der richtige Silberling ist Programm.
> Wenn wir uns das nächste Mal - am besten am Wasser treffen, drücke ich dir einen Wolpertinger in die Hand.
> Die meisten davon sind leider weitgehend ausgestoben, aber das weißt du ja.


Oh, da freue ich mich... mit meinem Liebeling bin ich diesem Ziel auch, für mich, schon ganz nahe!


----------



## rhinefisher

Mein Problem mir "one for all"; es müsste in den Flieger passen... .
Momentan spekuliere ich auf diese hier in 3m:








						Daiwa Reiserute Lexa Travel Spin günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Daiwa Reiserute Lexa Travel Spin günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wer würde sich mit der Wathose ans Wasser trauen? 

*Coarsefisher Black Waders*


----------



## rhinefisher

Ähnelt stark meinem Alltagsoutfit....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer würde sich mit der Wathose ans Wasser trauen?
> 
> *Coarsefisher Black Waders*


ICH  aber das passt bestimmt wieder nicht , verfluchtes Übergewicht


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ICH  aber das passt bestimmt wieder nicht , verfluchtes Übergewicht


Man sollte aufgrund der Dehnbarkeit lieber Latex nehmen.
Habe ich gehört.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man sollte aufgrund der Dehnbarkeit lieber Latex nehmen.
> Habe ich gehört.


Ach Latex ? Ist das das Zeug was auf der Messe so vorwitzig aus deinem Hemdkragen hervorblitzte ? 

Und ich dummerle dachte, dass wäre ein Brusthaartoupet


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer würde sich mit der Wathose ans Wasser trauen?
> 
> *Coarsefisher Black Waders*


Also in Zeitalter neuartiger Infektionskrankheiten, will auch der Friedfischbestand geschützt werden.


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ICH  aber das passt bestimmt wieder nicht , verfluchtes Übergewicht


ich hätte ein Problem mit der zweiten Gasmaske


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hätte ein Problem mit der zweiten Gasmaske



Zu klein??


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zu klein??


nee ich müsste sie umdrehen und die zwei Gläser raus nehmen ich bin ü50


----------



## Ukel

@Kochtopf: ich kann auch nur dazu raten, wenn Schweden, dann mit (überladenen   ) Auto. Das bringt viel mehr Vorfreude auf den Urlaub, umso mehr, je näher man dem Ziel kommt, das Einschiffen auf die Fähre, die tollen Landschaften unterwegs und und und. Und in den verborgenen Ecken des Autos, zwischen Koffern, Taschen und Angelgedöns, kannst du viel leichter geistige Getränke nach Schweden importieren.
Mitm Flieger: einsteigen, hinfliegen, landen, da....langweilig


----------



## Kochtopf

Ukel schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: ich kann auch nur dazu raten, wenn Schweden, dann mit (überladenen   ) Auto. Das bringt viel mehr Vorfreude auf den Urlaub, umso mehr, je näher man dem Ziel kommt, das Einschiffen auf die Fähre, die tollen Landschaften unterwegs und und und. Und in den verborgenen Ecken des Autos, zwischen Koffern, Taschen und Angelgedöns, kannst du viel leichter geistige Getränke nach Schweden importieren.
> Mitm Flieger: einsteigen, hinfliegen, landen, da....langweilig


Danke für den Hinweis - langeweile ist ein sehr wertvolles Gut in meinem Leben aber ich werde die Argumente in meine Argumentationskette aufnehmen


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer würde sich mit der Wathose ans Wasser trauen?
> 
> *Coarsefisher Black Waders*


Gibt es jetzt schon SM beim Angeln...?


----------



## Tricast

Ich will ans Wasser, hier scheint die Sonne und ich sitze zu Hause fest.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich will ans Wasser, hier scheint die Sonne und ich sitze zu Hause fest.


Heinz, da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Ich will auch ans Wasser und sitze im Büro fest. Da wäre ich doch lieber mit Dir an der Drepte, angeln und Bockwurst futtern.


----------



## phirania

Ich auch,keine 300 Meter lockt der kleine See.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich will ans Wasser, hier scheint die Sonne und ich sitze zu Hause fest.


Aber aber Heinz, wieso bist du denn an dein Zuhause gefesselt? Pack deinen vierbeinigen Landfahrer ein und ab an den Graben - oder hat deine Susanne das Auto?


----------



## Tricast

Mein lieber Kochtopf wir haben nur ein Auto und mit dem ist Susanne ins Amt. 40km hin und 40km zurück, mit den Öffentlichen eine Tagesreise. Und ein Zweitwagen nur für nebenbei ist einfach zu teuer. So ist das nunmal wenn man arm ist.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ahh, 40km pro Strecke: da würde ich wie besessen sämtliche Kleingewässer in der Nähe auf mögliche Beangelbarkeit abklopfen.
Gibts denn abseits Eurer Vereinsgewässer keine Teiche, Bäche, Gräben dicht bei Eurem Heim, Heinz?


----------



## Tobias85

@heinz: Ich hoffe, am Wochenende ist das Wetter genauso schön und du schaffst es dann ans Wasser!

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, besonders hübsch das wuemmehunter'sche Rotauge und besonders interessant der brandenburger Wiederholungstäter.

Ich hab's gestern tatsächlich kurz an den See geschafft. Dort angekommen gab's ne böse Überraschung: Durch den vielen Regen der letzten Wochen war der Wasserstand unheimlich hoch. Das halbe Südufer und das gesamte Westufer komplett überflutet, keine Chance, dort irgendwo hinzugelangen. Ich hab dann am Südufer eine passende Stelle gefunden, wo zwischen der neuen Wasserlinie und den Bäumen noch genug Platz zum auswerfen war. 

Geangelt wurde nach Rostocker Taktik: Mit LB und breadpunch. Was im Nordosten plötz und Co begeistert, das sollte doch auch hier Fische an den Haken bringen. Passend zut Taktik kam die Feederrute von geo sowie die Mini/Micro-Drennankörbe - ebenfalls von geo, nochmals danke! - zum Einsatz. Am Platz befindet sich eine ca. 1m tiefe Mulde irgendwo in Ufernähe. Die hatte ich gesucht und hoffentlich auch gefunden, Fisch brachte sie mir aber leider nicht. Aber ichbin's ja gewohnt, dass mich die Rotaugen an diesem See im Stich lassen.

Bin dann noch kurz zum hochwasserträchtigen Bsch neben gelaufen. Trotz Hochwasser sehr gleichmäßige, überhaupt nicht turbulente Strömung und an zwei/drei Stellen ragen Bäume/Büsche ins Wasser. Wieso hab ich dort noch nicht auf Döbel geangelt!? Das wird demnächst nachgeholt!


----------



## Tobias85

Was die Feederrute angeht: Sie hat ja nur ein WG bis 25g und prinzipiell lassen sich damit auch 30g-Körbe plus Futter werfen. Nachdem ich sie nun aber mit dem 10g-Korb gefischt habe frag ich mich, wie ich diesen feinen Stock vorher mit solchen Gewichten vergewaltigen konnte.  Nie wieder soll sie solch schwere Gewichte Schulter müssen und ihr wisst, was das heißt: Eine neue Rute muss her, sowas bis 60 oder 80g etwa. 

Gleich geht's erst aber nochmal mit dem Rad an einen anderen Teich, einen Angelkumpel treffen, Stellen erkunden und etwas angeln. Außerdem bringt er eine 9' Pickerrute mit 5-15g WG mit ab den See. Die Rute "steht bei seinem Vater", könnte also ne alte, ganz klassische Picker sein. Und zwischen der oben genannten 12' Feeder und meiner 7' Telepicker klafft längenmäßig eine viel zu große Lücke, da wäre das doch eine tolle Ergänzung...


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> eine 9' Pickerrute mit 5-15g WG mit ab den See. Die Rute "steht bei seinem Vater", könnte also ne alte, ganz klassische Picker sein.


Klingt verdächtig nach Silstar... da sollte man dann sehr aufmerksam sein!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Klingt verdächtig nach Silstar... da sollte man dann sehr aufmerksam sein!



Es kann auch sein, dass es ne moderne billige locker von Askari ist, falls es seine eigene und nicht die seines Vaters ist. Bin auf jeden Fall maximal erregt und sehr gespannt  was mich dort erwartet!


----------



## Andal

Ich ging "vom Vater" und dem niedrigen WG aus. Damit wäre Askari ziemlich außen vor.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich weiß über die genauen Besitzverhältnisse nur, dass sie "beim Vater" steht. Aber ich hoffe natürlich, dass sie auch von jenem stammt.


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Ich merke schon Du bist jetzt auch dem haben wollen Virus verfallen. Dann wünsche ich Dir Glück dass es auch das Richtige ist.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Ich merke schon Du bist jetzt auch dem haben wollen Virus verfallen. Dann wünsche ich Dir Glück dass es auch das Richtige ist.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das hebert das Gesamterlebnis Angeln ungemein. Erst überlegt man Stunden, welches Zeug man nun wie einsetzen will und dann geht man ans Wasser und am Ende stellt man fest, dass man zwar nur 2-4 Stunden gefischt hat, sich aber dem Thema für 21 Stunden voll ergeben hat. Das nenne ich dann einen vollen Mehrwert!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin gerade am Flüsschen, neue Stellen ausprobieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein kleiner Döbel (ohne Foto) und ein 50er ließen sich bisher sehen.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zum schönen Flossenträger!
Zu beiden natürlich...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Petri, Professor. Mit Blick aufs Angeln bleibt mir heute nur der Nash-Katalog 2020, den ich mir kürzlich bei FP mitgenommen habe und den ich nachher auf der Rückfahrt im Zug weiter studieren werde. Was die mittlerweile so alles für Karpfen-Camper am Start haben... (nicht meine Welt)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kleinkram beißt auch..


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kleinkram beißt auch..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340187


Petri Professore !

Kleinkram hört sich so verächtlich an, ist doch ein wunderschöner Fisch...


----------



## Tricast

Petri Professore auch zu dem Kleinen. Auch der will erstmal gefangen sein.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viele viele Kleine......


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viele viele Kleine......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340188


Klein nennst du das ? Das wäre schon mein PB  hätt ich doch mal zeit zum Angeln


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viele viele Kleine......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340188


Wer den Nano nicht ehrt ist den Mega nicht wert! Petri pröfpröfkowskaya!


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Klein nennst du das ? Das wäre schon mein PB  hätt ich doch mal zeit zum Angeln


Stell dich hinten an! Ich habe noch nicht mal meine Karte stempeln lassen, geschweige denn meine Fangstatistik abgegeben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oh, der kleine Kerl hat nur ne halbe Schwanzflosse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

# JUMPINTO

Ich sehe gerade am hier offenen Ende, hier gibt es einen Live-Bilder Thread mit vielen schönen Fischen!
(Und ein Hechtbiss, was hier einige als nicht zugehörig sehen wollen)

Gerade richtig alles für die Inet&Media Junkies!

Sehr schön, weiterso und weitermachen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei mir kam heut Mittag ein längeres Paket an - mit erwarteten Inhalt.
Ausgepackt, aufgesteckt, draußen geschwungen, ja es ist das wahre HPC da drin, die Verwandtschaft ist unverkennbar, und seitdem geht mir das Grinsen nicht wieder weg 
Dass zeitgleich im Postkasten ein ärgerliches kleines Ticket aus Schleichzonen der nächtlichen örtlichen Wegelagerer eintrudelte, war dann schon vernachlässigbare Nebensache, sehr gut gemacht von der Vorhersehung. Von wegen Blutdruck und so.

Diesen Stecken hätte ich doch sehr gerne gleich nochmal gehabt. Sprint an PC, Webshop aufgerufen, nada, nichts mehr.
Kann das sein, da kommt der Stock der Stöcker, und schon wieder aus? Wie immer an der langen Nase rumgeführt? 
Telefon geklemmt, angerufen, Hotline 5min gewartet, dann kam ein sehr netter und bemühter Hr. Senghaas, leider ist aber alles aus. Aus aus aus.
Nun gut, eine Seelenpein weniger, und ich werde mich demnächst mit dem schönen Stück am Wasser versuchen und kann dann dazu mehr sagen und berichten.
Bis dahin gibt es ein verordnetes NDA, wer das nicht kennt: Non-Disclosure.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass es wohl gefährlicher ist als gedacht, hier im Thread über gute Stöcker zu schreiben, in der letzten Woche war's ja richtig viel, und ich hatte alles Web-mäßig durchgestöbert und registriert.
Jetzt sind fast überall genau diese Stecken aus  , über die so waidlich geschrieben wurde.

Heißt in der Folgerung:  Die Mitleser sind zahlreich, und die Begierde nach neuem geilen Angelstoff unersättlich. 
( Leider profitiere ich nicht als Händler davon  )


Ich hab eh erstmal ordentlich zu tun - Angelzeit für demnächst gut freischaufeln!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Immer Nanonanonano.....
Wenn nicht bald etwas größeres beißt Pack ich ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aha. Geht  ja doch...


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha. Geht  ja doch...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340191


Kannst du Wümmes Rotauge nicht auf dir sitzen lassen?   toller Fisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bämmmmmm Rute krumm..... Anhieb... Drill....52cm


----------



## Professor Tinca

31er Plötz....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch n mittvierziger Döbel.


----------



## Tricast

Ich sage nichts mehr dazu. Jetzt habe ich Dir schon sone Ruine geschickt und Du findest immer noch Zeit für solch geile Fische. Aber meine Hochachtung hast Du.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Der „mittvierziger” ist rein optisch schon mal Vorlage fürs Bilderbuch! 
Petri heil!


----------



## Tricast

Wir kommen dich alle besuchen und plündern deinen Fluß, wenn wir nur wüßten wo Du wohnst?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs, ich sitze im Zug und staune nur noch! In Erster Linie natürlich über unseren Professor, der Fische fängt, als wäre es ein Kinderspiel. Wirklich beeindruckend, lieber @Professor Tinca! Petri!
Ich staune aber auch wegen dem Nash-Katalog. Wisst Ihr was ein „Barrow“ ist? Klar wisst ihr das! Ein Barrow ist ne Schiebkarre für das umfangreiche Gepäck des Carphunters. Nash hat aber jetzt einen Power-Barrow. Das ist ne Schiebkarre mit Elektroantrieb. Kostet schlappe 1.138,99 €.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein letzter schöner Plötz für heute. Nun packe  ich ein.  Live-Übertragung beendet.
Bis später.


----------



## geomas

^ ja, die Tüftler von Octbox (britische Sitzkiepenfirma) tüfteln auch schon ein paar Jahre an ner motorisierten Kiepe.
Wenn man sich so ansieht, was manch „Carp-Hunter” oder Wettkampfangler ans Wasser schleppt oder eben „karrt” kann man den Wunsch nach elektrischer Unterstützung nachvollziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gerade kam die Sonne noch  kurz raus.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach Jungs, ich sitze im Zug und staune nur noch! In Erster Linie natürlich über unseren Professor, der Fische fängt, als wäre es ein Kinderspiel. Wirklich beeindruckend, lieber @Professor Tinca! Petri!
> Ich staune aber auch wegen dem Nash-Katalog. Wisst Ihr was ein „Barrow“ ist? Klar wisst ihr das! Ein Barrow ist ne Schiebkarre für das umfangreiche Gepäck des Carphunters. Nash hat aber jetzt einen Power-Barrow. Das ist ne Schiebkarre mit Elektroantrieb. Kostet schlappe 1.138,99 €.


Für den Preis muss ich aber obendrauf selber mitfahren können.


----------



## Andal

So ein E-Japaner fürs Angeln ist eine feine Sache und der Preis spielt beim ambitionierten Carper auch keine Rolle. Sein größtes Problem ist der Strom. Wo soll er den Saft für seine ganzen Gimmicks bloss hernehmen!


----------



## Waller Michel




----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340223


Der rattert dann Tag & Nacht im Hintergrund ... dann würde ich vermutlich sehr gerne meine gute Erziehung vergessen wollen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Der rattert dann Tag & Nacht im Hintergrund ... dann würde ich vermutlich sehr gerne meine gute Erziehung vergessen wollen.


Ich habe das Ding!  Ist leiser als gedacht aber im unmittelbaren Umkreis mag ich das trotzdem nicht! 
In 50 Meter Entfernung, einen Pflock in den Boden geschlagen, ne Kette dran und ein Schloß!  Dann hört man es nicht mehr! 
Ist natürlich nix für das Vereinsgewässer !
Aber so an Rhein, Po und Ebro hatte ich das schon für Strom am Campingbus zu haben am Abend!  Oder um nur mal die Boardbatterie zu laden! Später hatte ich dann auf Solarzellen umgebaut, ist besser! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Ein herzliches Petri @Professor Tinca 
Hast dich ja heute hochgemausert. Klein angefangen und groß aufgehört. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank euch allen!
Inzwischen bin ich wieder zu Hause.

Hat Spaß gemacht heute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich sage nichts mehr dazu. Jetzt habe ich Dir schon sone Ruine geschickt und Du findest immer noch Zeit für solch geile Fische. Aber meine Hochachtung hast Du.



Ich warte ja auf die Lacklieferung.
Der müsste diese Woche hier eintrudeln.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Dank euch allen!
> Inzwischen bin ich wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht heute.


Wenn angeln kein Spaß macht, dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @Professor Tinca!!
Wieder mal eine wunderschöne Strecke die Du da aus Deinem Flüsschen gezaubert hast


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so ansieht, was manch „Carp-Hunter” oder Wettkampfangler ans Wasser schleppt oder eben „karrt” kann man den Wunsch nach elektrischer Unterstützung nachvollziehen.



Aber ob sowas dann noch wirklich angeln ist?

Petri Professor, stramme Strecke!



Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Ich merke schon Du bist jetzt auch dem haben wollen Virus verfallen. Dann wünsche ich Dir Glück dass es auch das Richtige ist.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Absolut, früher oder später muss so ein Stock her! Aber wie man schon herausliest: Das heute wär kein solcher Stock. War eine recht moderne Mitchel Avocer Picker, deren Design ganz laut "TECHNO" rief. Zudem fehlte der Spitzenring, habe dann abgelehnt. Muss wohl in naher Zukunft öfter mal die Flohmärkte der Region unsicher machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Maß an KG Gewicht schleppen hat für mich wenig bis keine Relation zum Angelfaktor. Ich hätte gerne 10km Fulda gepachtet, an denen ich mit nem Golfcart fahren kann


----------



## Waller Michel

Dickes Petri @Professor Tinca !
Das klappt ja wie am Schnürchen ! Wieder ganz dolle Döbel dabei 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@ Professor
auch von mir ein dickes Petri, dein Flüsschen mach einen schönen Eindruck.Schöne fotos.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Maß an KG Gewicht schleppen hat für mich wenig bis keine Relation zum Angelfaktor. Ich hätte gerne 10km Fulda gepachtet, an denen ich mit nem Golfcart fahren kann


Leider sind diese Rentner-Quads elend teuer. Das wären optimale Vehikel für den Flussangler!


----------



## rustaweli

Ist ja Wahnsinn was hier los war und ist!
Ich schicke einfach mal ein dickes Petri für alle in die Runde!


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca auch von mir ein Pietri zur tollen Strecke!


----------



## Thomas.

wie ein Tag richtig  Beginen kann, und dann doch Top wurde 

da ich heute nix zutuen hatte außer kurz zum Dr. wollte ich eigentlich nee ganz ruhige Kugelschieben, als ich nach 15min vom Doc wieder zu hause war stand Madam fertig gesteilt da und mit den worten las uns mal nach meine (ihre) Mutter fahren aber vorher müssen wir noch meine Schwester abholen die möchte mit (75km x2 Geschnatter) weil noch eine Schwester zur Mutter kommt 4 von denen geht nervlich nicht ich habe verloren.

Aber dann das erste kleine lichtlein am Dunklen Himmel, meine Frau, wir* müssen *noch vorher zu einem Angelladen, deine Enkeltochter(2,5) hat gerade angerufen sie möchte vom Osterhasen eine Grüne Angel (braves Kind, da gibt Oma sogar den Befehl zum AL zu fahren) den Umweg nehme ich dankend in kauf.

in OB angekommen rein in den Laden (Oma hat die Grüne gesucht) ich habe nur ein paar Haken mitgenommen, und Oma findet keine Grüne, also Chef dabei Grüne Angel 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 (wie gut das Sie noch nicht lesen kann) ab zur Kasse, der Chef grinst mich an und sagt heute ist dein Glückstag (wenn der wüste) ich wieso? Er, heute Montag= Ruhetag er ist nur zufällig da. Glück gehabt. weiter dann zur SM auf den weg dort hin komme ich bei Askari vorbei, ohne ein Wort bremse rein Schnur(hatte sie in OB nicht) geholt weiter, kurz vorm Ziel, Frau, wir müssen noch Blumen oder sonst was holen (ich leise boh) also ab inne City, dort angekommen sagte meine Holde kannst uns hier rauslassen wir kommen dann zu Angelladen (30m weiter) ich weis doch warum du hier hingefahren bist du Sack.

kurz vor ab, der Laden ist normal nicht mein ding ehr was für Norgeangler,

vorne im Fenster einige alte top (neue alte) DAM Rollen Royal,Super270 usw. rein kein Mensch da nur der Besitzer ,(jetzt verkürze ich mal stark) kamen sofort ins Gespräch wegen den Rollen, er zeigte mir noch ein paar tolle Teile (meine Marke nicht dabei) dann kam das Gespräch auf alte Ruten und dann ging die Sonne am grauen Himmel auf, er zeigte mir das Hinterzimmer wo einige alte Schätze standen, die im Laufe der Jahre (fast 40 Jahre im Familien Besitz der Laden) dort hingelangt sind, weil sie Überbleibsel waren (zum Teil Handgebaute Matchruten) er zeigte mir ein paar sehr interessante Stücke unter anderem eine Daiwa Balzer (Bild leider nicht so gut) so wie eine (da wurde ich nervös) Daiwa Winkelpicker mit 3 Spitzen und einem Zusatz Teil für nee Schwingspitze, ich habe dann mal vorsichtig nach gefragt ob er diese vielleicht verkaufen würde und wenn ja was sowas kosten könnte(Rollen waren nicht zu verkaufen). Er sagte mir einen Preis (ich habe mein Angel Thaler bis Monat 12.2020 schon aufgebraucht) ich hatte natürlich nicht soviel bei, aber kurz und schmerzlos haben wir uns geeinigt das ich sie im April abhole (toller Typ), besten Dank und tüss(Frau wartet).

Richtung Auto kam mir Frauchen schon entgegen, ich ihr kurz alles erzählt, Sie sagt gib mal Kuss, hab ich getan, Sie wieviel fehlt dir? ich summe X, Sie hier kauf sie dir weil du heute nicht wegen der Fahrt rumgemeckert hast (manchmal ist es doch besser mal den Mund zuhalten). Ab GAS, er war schon am Abschließen, rein, Rute, raus, ab zur SM den ab jetzt war mir alles egal, Glückstag 

Und hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> wie ein Tag richtig  Beginen kann, und dann doch Top wurde
> 
> da ich heute nix zutuen hatte außer kurz zum Dr. wollte ich eigentlich nee ganz ruhige Kugelschieben, als ich nach 15min vom Doc wieder zu hause war stand Madam fertig gesteilt da und mit den worten las uns mal nach meine (ihre) Mutter fahren aber vorher müssen wir noch meine Schwester abholen die möchte mit (75km x2 Geschnatter) weil noch eine Schwester zur Mutter kommt 4 von denen geht nervlich nicht ich habe verloren.
> 
> Aber dann das erste kleine lichtlein am Dunklen Himmel, meine Frau, wir* müssen *noch vorher zu einem Angelladen, deine Enkeltochter(2,5) hat gerade angerufen sie möchte vom Osterhasen eine Grüne Angel (braves Kind, da gibt Oma sogar den Befehl zum AL zu fahren) den Umweg nehme ich dankend in kauf.
> 
> in OB angekommen rein in den Laden (Oma hat die Grüne gesucht) ich habe nur ein paar Haken mitgenommen, und Oma findet keine Grüne, also Chef dabei Grüne Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wie gut das Sie noch nicht lesen kann) ab zur Kasse, der Chef grinst mich an und sagt heute ist dein Glückstag (wenn der wüste) ich wieso? Er, heute Montag= Ruhetag er ist nur zufällig da. Glück gehabt. weiter dann zur SM auf den weg dort hin komme ich bei Askari vorbei, ohne ein Wort bremse rein Schnur(hatte sie in OB nicht) geholt weiter, kurz vorm Ziel, Frau, wir müssen noch Blumen oder sonst was holen (ich leise boh) also ab inne City, dort angekommen sagte meine Holde kannst uns hier rauslassen wir kommen dann zu Angelladen (30m weiter) ich weis doch warum du hier hingefahren bist du Sack.
> 
> kurz vor ab, der Laden ist normal nicht mein ding ehr was für Norgeangler,
> 
> vorne im Fenster einige alte top (neue alte) DAM Rollen Royal,Super270 usw. rein kein Mensch da nur der Besitzer ,(jetzt verkürze ich mal stark) kamen sofort ins Gespräch wegen den Rollen, er zeigte mir noch ein paar tolle Teile (meine Marke nicht dabei) dann kam das Gespräch auf alte Ruten und dann ging die Sonne am grauen Himmel auf, er zeigte mir das Hinterzimmer wo einige alte Schätze standen, die im Laufe der Jahre (fast 40 Jahre im Familien Besitz der Laden) dort hingelangt sind, weil sie Überbleibsel waren (zum Teil Handgebaute Matchruten) er zeigte mir ein paar sehr interessante Stücke unter anderem eine Daiwa Balzer (Bild leider nicht so gut) so wie eine (da wurde ich nervös) Daiwa Winkelpicker mit 3 Spitzen und einem Zusatz Teil für nee Schwingspitze, ich habe dann mal vorsichtig nach gefragt ob er diese vielleicht verkaufen würde und wenn ja was sowas kosten könnte(Rollen waren nicht zu verkaufen). Er sagte mir einen Preis (ich habe mein Angel Thaler bis Monat 12.2020 schon aufgebraucht) ich hatte natürlich nicht soviel bei, aber kurz und schmerzlos haben wir uns geeinigt das ich sie im April abhole (toller Typ), besten Dank und tüss(Frau wartet).
> 
> Richtung Auto kam mir Frauchen schon entgegen, ich ihr kurz alles erzählt, Sie sagt gib mal Kuss, hab ich getan, Sie wieviel fehlt dir? ich summe X, Sie hier kauf sie dir weil du heute nicht wegen der Fahrt rumgemeckert hast (manchmal ist es doch besser mal den Mund zuhalten). Ab GAS, er war schon am Abschließen, rein, Rute, raus, ab zur SM den ab jetzt war mir alles egal, Glückstag
> 
> Und hier ein paar Bilder
> Anhang anzeigen 340232
> Anhang anzeigen 340233
> Anhang anzeigen 340234
> Anhang anzeigen 340235
> Anhang anzeigen 340236




Tolles Teil und ne super Story dazu!


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Man muß auch mal Glück haben im Leben. Das ist ja ein ganz feines Rütchen. Zu der Zeit hatte ja Balzer den Vertrieb für Daiwa.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340232


Was so in Aufkleber alles auslösen kann - ich staune einfach mal mit!

Klasse  , dass sie dir gefällt, und der ganze wahrscheinlich noch viel längere und umfangreichere Ablauf zu so einem schönem Ergebnis führte.
Und - du bist diesem Griff verfallen, keine Ausflüchte möglich.
Bei mir entsteht der beste Moment immer dann, wenn viele Tüten mit noch viel mehr Pappkartons und enthaltende Schuhe sich durch Wohnzimmer und Flure ausbreiten, und ich nicht sehr meckere, sondern geschickter den schönen Fuß lobe.

Und eins besonderes noch, erst wunderte ich mich, dass die Kleine keine rote Rute wollte. Aber du hast offensichtlich schon einiges richtig gemacht mit der mentalen Vorbereitung.

Erinnert mich an meine Tochter, die war kein halbes Jahr alt, da griff sie nach der von mir beim Auspacken gerade vorgekurbelten Ambidex 2441 (grün!) und kurbelt nach ein paar Sekunden das Ding tapfer haltend. Und wollte die keinesfalls mehr hergeben.
Wenn ich mal die Ratio Rollengewicht zu Kindgewicht rechne, dürfte die Rolle locker 10% gehabt haben  
Ihr ersten Spinnfische Barsch und Forelle fing sie nun letztes Jahr, die mussten extra markiert und selbst verzehrt werden.


----------



## Thomas.

Danke euch, ja glück hatte ich heute, ich muss dabei sagen das meine SuperTolleFrau überhaupt nix dagegen hat was und wie viel ich für Angelsachen ausgebe, wir haben uns vor Jahren darauf hin geeinigt das ich das Geld für Überstunden u. Samstag Arbeit für Meine Hobbys raushauen kann.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und eins besonderes noch, erst wunderte ich mich, dass die Kleine keine rote Rute wollte. Aber du hast offensichtlich schon einiges richtig gemacht mit der mentalen Vorbereitung.



was ich bei meinen 3 Kindern nicht geschafft habe klappt wunderbar bei meinen zwei Enkeltöchtern, die große wollte mit 4 eine Pinke, hat sie natürlich bekommen(und noch weitere), heute mit 10 ist sie dafür schon ganz schön fit, und hat sogar ihren Vater(mein Sohn) vor 2 Jahren  zur Angelei gebracht, habe ich in 30 nicht geschaft


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was so in Aufkleber alles auslösen kann
> Und - du bist diesem Griff verfallen, keine Ausflüchte möglich.



bekenne mich schuldig   



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei mir entsteht der beste Moment immer dann, wenn viele Tüten mit noch viel mehr Pappkartons und enthaltende Schuhe sich durch Wohnzimmer und Flure ausbreiten, und ich nicht sehr meckere, sondern geschickter den schönen Fuß lobe.



ohne Worte


----------



## Chief Brolly

Kleiner Tip zum Posenangeln: Kauft man eine kleine Dose Bleischrot, steht immer nur das Gesamtgewicht drauf. 
Will man eine neue Pose ausbleiben, kann man nur durch ständiges probieren herausfinden, welche und wieviel Schrote notwendig sind, um die Pose perfekt auszubleien. 
Das kostet zuviel Zeit! 
Habe jeweils ein Schrotkorn aus allen 6 Fächern der Dose gewogen und das Gewicht seitlich mit nem Edding auf die entsprechenden Fächer geschrieben. 
So geht das richtige bebleien einer Pose zum stippen bei mir nun immer ruckzuck! 
Als Waage habe ich eine Taschenwaage der Fa. Kern genommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip zum Posenangeln: Kauft man eine kleine Dose Bleischrot, steht immer nur das Gesamtgewicht drauf.
> Will man eine neue Pose ausbleiben, kann man nur durch ständiges probieren herausfinden, welche und wieviel Schrote notwendig sind, um die Pose perfekt auszubleien.
> Das kostet zuviel Zeit!
> Habe jeweils ein Schrotkorn aus allen 6 Fächern der Dose gewogen und das Gewicht seitlich mit nem Edding auf die entsprechenden Fächer geschrieben.
> So geht das richtige bebleien einer Pose zum stippen bei mir nun immer ruckzuck!
> Als Waage habe ich eine Taschenwaage der Fa. Kern genommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340242
> Anhang anzeigen 340243


Danke für den Tipp, allerdings sollten die meisten modernen Dosen eine Grammatur (oder die englischen Gewichte) aufgedruckt haben =>


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an @Professor Tinca für seine Fänge. Mir ist  wie @Nordlichtangler aufgefallen, wenn wir uns über eine bestimmte Rute oder Rolle unterhalten explodieren die Preise. Ebenso wie in dem Antiquitäten-Thread.


----------



## geomas

@Thomas. - herzlichen Glückwunsch Deiner Enkelin zur Grünen Rute!!

Und Dir, lieber Thomas: die Daiwa MGA Picker hab ich selbst - was für ein tolles Rütchen!
Am besten mit wirklich feiner Schnur (Maxima in 0,14/0,15mm sollte perfekt passen) zu fischen.
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Thomas, Glückwunsch zur Rute und der Frau.

gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas.

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Als Waage habe ich eine Taschenwaage der Fa. Kern genommen.



nanana, ich wohne ja direkt an der Niederländischen Grenze, hier werden die Waagen für was ganz anderes genommen, muss ich mir Gedanken machen?


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @Thomas. - herzlichen Glückwunsch Deiner Enkelin zur Grünen Rute!!
> 
> Und Dir, lieber Thomas: die Daiwa MGA Picker hab ich selbst - was für ein tolles Rütchen!
> Am besten mit wirklich feiner Schnur (Maxima in 0,14/0,15mm sollte perfekt passen) zu fischen.
> Glückwunsch!!



Danke, an 14er habe ich auch gedacht.



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Thomas, Glückwunsch zur Rute und der Frau.
> 
> gruß Gerd


Danke, mit dem Frauchen hatte ich sehr viel Glück, wir sind seit 37 Jahren zusammen ich 16 sie 15, die gute hat schon viel mit mir mitgemacht


----------



## Hecht100+

@Thomas. Wenn du nur das Foto gezeigt hättest würde ich glauben, du hast sie dir aus der Bucht geholt. So aber Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen Rute.


----------



## Hering 58

@Thomas
 Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Thomas. Wenn du nur das Foto gezeigt hättest würde ich glauben, du hast sie dir aus der Bucht geholt. So aber Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen Rute.


war eine in nee Bucht?


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> war eine in nee Bucht?



Ja, es war so eine MGA 777 für 89€ (?) drin - ne ganze Weile und in sehr gutem Zustand.


(ohh, da issi wieder drin, aber nur mit einer Bibberspitze)


----------



## Hecht100+

Ist, ja

Edit Man kann ja Preis vorschlagen.


----------



## Mescalero

@Thomas. 
Krasse Geschichte, lebhaft geschildert und mit happy end - was will man mehr!

@Chief Brolly 
Es gibt durchaus Hersteller, die auf jedes Abteilchen das Gewicht draufschreiben und das stimmt dann auch. Dinsmore z.B.


----------



## Hecht100+

Eine schöne Allcock-Nottingham war auch drin, mal sehen wie die läuft.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist, ja
> 
> Edit Man kann ja Preis vorschlagen.



hast du einen Link?


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> hast du einen Link?


Verkaufst du sie und willst den Preis pushen?


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eine schöne Allcock-Nottingham war auch drin, mal sehen wie die läuft.


halle8?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, Halle 8. Link sc hicke ich dir per PN


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Verkaufst du sie und willst den Preis pushen?





geomas schrieb:


> Ja, es war so eine MGA 777 für 89€ (?) drin - ne ganze Weile und in sehr gutem Zustand.
> 
> 
> *(ohh, da issi wieder drin, aber nur mit einer Bibberspitze*)





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, Halle 8. Link sc hicke ich dir per PN



danke, und du weist ja was meine Oma immer zu mir sagte


----------



## Hecht100+

Du sollst nicht so oft an mich  denken, war aber auch nicht die einzige von halle8.


----------



## geomas

So, jetzt muß ich doch mal auf die Bremse treten: es sind drei weitere günstige alte Angelruten auf dem Weg (3x Daiwa: 1x Match, 2x leichte Grundruten).


----------



## Hecht100+

Wieder aus Great Brittain??


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wieder aus Great Brittain??



Ja, es sind aber einfache Ruten - hab also derzeit keine Ahnung, ob auch „Made in Gt. Britain”.


PS: habe nochmal nachgesehen: mindestens 2 der Ruten sind „Made in Gt. Britain”


----------



## Tobias85

@Thomas.: Glückwunsch, das war wirklich ein sehr glücklicher Zufall, viel Spaß mit der tollen Rute!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, jetzt muß ich doch mal auf die Bremse treten: es sind drei weitere günstige alte Angelruten auf dem Weg (3x Daiwa: 1x Match, 2x leichte Grundruten).


"Mein Name ist geomas und ich habe ein Rutenproblem"
- "Hallo geo!"


----------



## Mescalero

Heute kam ein Radiofeature mit einem Psychologen, der in einer Suchtberatung arbeitet. Es ging um Jugendliche und Hasch und er erwähnte den positiven "Trend", dass junge Kiffer verstärkt von selbst in die Beratung kommen und um Hilfe bitten. Das sei äußerst positiv und die Prognosen auch, da die jungen Leute Einsicht zeigen und das Problem sehen - völlig ohne Zwang von außen.

Das kann ich hier auch erkennen! Alles gut also, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Andal

Neues vom Buddha für die Stopselfischer...


----------



## Mescalero

Den hatten wir schon, gestern oder vorgestern. Das macht aber nichts, ist wirklich ein schön entspanntes Filmchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, jetzt muß ich doch mal auf die Bremse treten: es sind drei weitere günstige alte Angelruten auf dem Weg (3x Daiwa: 1x Match, 2x leichte Grundruten).




the waggler ?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> the waggler ?


Ja, ein sehr angenehmer Typ vom Umgang her.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, ein sehr angenehmer Typ vom Umgang her.



Der hat ja in letzter Zeit öfter Zeug rausgehauen aber für mich war nix bei.
Optisch ansprechend auf jeden Fall aber technisch nichts für mich .


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, kann mir jemand was zu folgender Pickerrute sagen:

Silstar 3545-290
Action: C-10 (C ist parabolisch, korrekt?)

Kennt die zufällig jemand von euch oder hat sie sogar Schonmal gefischt? Eine davon steht garnicht so weit weg von mir. Die drei Wechselspitzen schön klassisch mit Metall-/Drahtringen, Vollkorkgriff, Schieberollenhalter. Nur der Kork ist oberflächlich etwas abgeranzt, aber das müsste sich ja durch schleifen wieder aufhübschen lassen, oder?

Noch etwas kürzer wäre mir eigentlich lieber, aber ev wäre das ne passende Gelegenheit.


----------



## geomas

^ kenn ich leider nicht, liest sich aber gut!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Silstar 3545-290
> Action: C-10 (C ist parabolisch, korrekt?)




Ja, Action C ist schon recht parabolisch und WG bis 10 gr.

Mehr kann ich nicht sagen dazu.

Sie sieht aber hübsch aus.


----------



## Andal

"C" ist wirklich parabolisch und die ist auch nicht wirklich lang. Diese Ruten haben traditionell einen verhältnismäßig langen Griff. Das relativiert die echte Länge am Wasser schnell. Echtere Picker wirst du vermutlich kaum mehr kriegen.


----------



## Thomas.

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, kann mir jemand was zu folgender Pickerrute sagen:
> 
> Silstar 3545-290
> Action: C-10 (C ist parabolisch, korrekt?)
> 
> Kennt die zufällig jemand von euch oder hat sie sogar Schonmal gefischt? Eine davon steht garnicht so weit weg von mir. Die drei Wechselspitzen schön klassisch mit Metall-/Drahtringen, Vollkorkgriff, Schieberollenhalter. Nur der Kork ist oberflächlich etwas abgeranzt, aber das müsste sich ja durch schleifen wieder aufhübschen lassen, oder?
> 
> Noch etwas kürzer wäre mir eigentlich lieber, aber ev wäre das ne passende Gelegenheit.



ich find gerade oben genannte Rute nur einmal im Netz, und bei der sieht der Griff eigentlich Top aus


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja die im Netz hat einen tollen Griff, doch ist Koblenz nicht in der Nähe von @Tobias85


----------



## Andal

Korkgriffe kann man relativ einfach wieder reanimieren. Ist zwar etwas Aufwand, aber kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Tobias85

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich find gerade oben genannte Rute nur einmal im Netz, und bei der sieht der Griff eigentlich Top aus



Die andere steht nicht unter der Modell-Bezeichnung drin, da sind alle Infos nur auf den Fotos abzulesen.

Sieht so aus, als komme ich nicht drum herum, mir die Rute mal vor Ort anzusehen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die andere steht nicht unter der Modell-Bezeichnung drin, da sind alle Infos nur auf den Fotos abzulesen.
> 
> Sieht so aus, als komme ich nicht drum herum, mir die Rute mal vor Ort anzusehen.


Eine kleinere Stationärrolle mit maximal 16er Schnur- so etwas, wie wir in Bremen bewundern durften - und dann Rotaugen fischen mit simplen Paternostermontagen. Ein Träumchen und selbst handlange Fische keschert man gerne!


----------



## Tricast

Endlich mal eine für alles Rute. Eine Silstar Match in 4,50 mit Schieberinge. Beworben wird diese Rute bei Ebay mit folgendem Text:
Ich verkaufe meine Silstar Graphite 3860-450 Angelrute. Die Rute befindet sich in einem guten Zustand. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Antike Angelrute (laut Internet wird genau dieses Model nicht mehr hergestellt). Die Rute besteht aus 3 Teilen . *Die Silstar Graphite 3860-450 ist für Federrute, Karpfenrute und Fliegenrute Angelein zu gebrauchen. *

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Die Anzeige habe ich auch gelesen und wusste nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich will ja nicht meckern und niemanden was vorschreiben.
Aber seltene und gute Einzelstücke liegen in diesem Thread ungefähr genauso gut, wie eine gut gefüllte Geldbörse mit herausragenden Geldscheinen,
platziert mutterseelenallein auf eine Kaffeetisch auf dem dicht belebten Innenstadtmarkplatz.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine für alles Rute. Eine Silstar Match in 4,50 mit Schieberinge. Beworben wird diese Rute bei Ebay mit folgendem Text:
> Ich verkaufe meine Silstar Graphite 3860-450 Angelrute. Die Rute befindet sich in einem guten Zustand. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Antike Angelrute (laut Internet wird genau dieses Model nicht mehr hergestellt). Die Rute besteht aus 3 Teilen . *Die Silstar Graphite 3860-450 ist für Federrute, Karpfenrute und Fliegenrute Angelein zu gebrauchen. *
> 
> Gruß Heinz


450cm.......wow, dann geht bestimmt auch surf casting damit


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern und niemanden was vorschreiben.
> Aber seltene und gute Einzelstücke liegen in diesem Thread ungefähr genauso gut, wie eine gut gefüllte Geldbörse mit herausragenden Geldscheinen,
> platziert mutterseelenallein auf eine Kaffeetisch auf dem dicht belebten Innenstadtmarkplatz.



Findest Du die Rute jetzt so dolle??

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Findest Du die Rute jetzt so dolle??
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Büschen schwer


----------



## Tricast

Wenn wirkliche Sahnestücke auftauchen und ich das mitbekommen sollte dann würde ich das im Labertröt schreiben.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine für alles Rute. Eine Silstar Match in 4,50 mit Schieberinge. Beworben wird diese Rute bei Ebay mit folgendem Text:
> Ich verkaufe meine Silstar Graphite 3860-450 Angelrute. Die Rute befindet sich in einem guten Zustand. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Antike Angelrute (laut Internet wird genau dieses Model nicht mehr hergestellt). Die Rute besteht aus 3 Teilen . *Die Silstar Graphite 3860-450 ist für Federrute, Karpfenrute und Fliegenrute Angelein zu gebrauchen. *
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Also, ich brauch die jetzt nit unbedingt, schliesslich hab ich Feeder- und Fliegenrute, sogar ein Pärchen Karpfenruten muss hier irgendwo noch rumliegen.


----------



## Andal

Je stümperhafter und einfältiger die Beschreibung, desto größer die Chance, dass man sehr niedrige Preise bezahlen muss. So kam ich an eine geile 10 ft Glasfaserrute, Fibatube(!) und handgebautes Einzelstück. Außer "Rute zum Angeln" war in der Beschreibung nur noch hanebüchen. Der ehemalige, verstorbene Besitzer rotiert vermutlich heute noch mit mindestens 1.400 U/min. in seinem Grabe, dass ich das Teil für 35,- € inklusive Versand bekommen habe. Gut, wenn Erben keinen Plan haben!

Abu Auda (Lawrence von Arabien) würde ausrufen: "Ich habe ihn beraubt!"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

ne. ging nicht um die eine Rute.



Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn wirkliche Sahnestücke auftauchen und ich das mitbekommen sollte dann würde ich das im Labertröt schreiben.


Alles klar!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> So kam ich an eine geile 10 ft Glasfaserrute, Fibatube(!) und handgebautes Einzelstück


Glasfaser - Fibatube, saugeil. B&W steht aber nicht auch noch drauf?
Das wäre ein würdiger Teilnehmer zum Teilnehmen beim "Angelvergleich der Generationen" am Wasser,
Bambus Gesplisst Glasfaser Anfangscarbon Supercarbon.

Ich hab im Vorrat aus der Glasfaserzeit fast noch nur Teles.


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Je stümperhafter und einfältiger die Beschreibung, desto größer die Chance, dass man sehr niedrige Preise bezahlen muss.



das kann aber auch ganz fies in die andere Richtung laufen, wenn so ein Spezi meint er hat die Super gesucht Ultra teure Special Rute, hatte ich mal bei einer billigen Karpfenrute, stand ohne Preis aber mit Adresse(12km) in Kleinanzeigen hin gefahren angeschaut und gedacht höchstens 30€ (und guten willen) und er wollte 150,-


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Glasfaser - Fibatube, saugeil. B&W steht aber nicht auch noch drauf?
> Das wäre ein würdiger Teilnehmer zum Teilnehmen beim "Angelvergleich der Generationen" am Wasser,
> Bambus Gesplisst Glasfaser Anfangscarbon Supercarbon.
> 
> Ich hab im Vorrat aus der Glasfaserzeit fast noch nur Teles.


Das ist auch eine der Ruten, die in die engste Wahl kämen, wenn es die Frage "der einsamen Insel" zu klären gäbe und sie ist mein erstes Stück in dem Projekt "One man, one Rod". 10 ft., 305 cm, ca. 1.5 lbs. TC, 2-teilig, Zapfenverbindung, 222 gr., Keramikringe mit den nachleuchtenden Ringpolstern ... verpaart mit einer D.A.M. Quick 222 XL. Und die mit 25er Mono bespult. Die originale E-Spule mit 20er Mono. Da kann so ziemlich alles kommen, was möchte. 

Das sie mal bei dem Stuttgarter Rutenmacher A. Weippert Nachfolger als "Spinnrute" gebaut wurde, juckt keinen die Bohne!


----------



## Andal

...die B&W Avon G habe ich wieder verscheuert. Der bald meterlange Griff und die gartenschlauchartige Aktion waren nicht so mein Geschmack.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Silstar 3545-260 mit 4Spitzen habe ich vor ein paar Wochen von Frau und Schwager geschenkt bekommen (für gute Leistungen). Rute im sehr guten Zustand und ein Träumchen. Hat wohl so 57€ gekostet, also wenn der Preis stimmt kaufen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Slappy

Petri an die erfolgreichen der letzten Tage. 

Manchmal hätte ich auch gerne mehr Ahnung von Ruten und Rollen um mal ein Schnapp zu machen. Dann denke ich mir, ach ne. Ist schon gut so. Sonst hast du wieder von irgendwas mehr als du benötigst.....


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an die erfolgreichen der letzten Tage.
> 
> Manchmal hätte ich auch gerne mehr Ahnung von Ruten und Rollen um mal ein Schnapp zu machen. Dann denke ich mir, ach ne. Ist schon gut so. Sonst hast du wieder von irgendwas mehr als du benötigst.....


Auch wenn's traurig ist, ich muss trotzdem lachen   ganz widerlich irre erkenne ich mich wieder  und geb die Kohle aus


----------



## Andal

Eine ehemalige Zimmerlinde fragte mich mal, ob es wirklich so viel Geld sein müsse. Ich fragte sie umgehend, ob es ihr lieber wäre, wenn ich das Geld versaufen und verhuren würde. Sie fragte mich nie wieder, was was gekostet hat.


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an die erfolgreichen der letzten Tage.
> 
> Manchmal hätte ich auch gerne mehr Ahnung von Ruten und Rollen um mal ein Schnapp zu machen. Dann denke ich mir, ach ne. Ist schon gut so. Sonst hast du wieder von irgendwas mehr als du benötigst.....



keine Ahnung haben ist kein Grund, lass dir nee bessere ausrede einfallen  , und mehr haben als nötig? so alt kann man leider nicht werden


----------



## Andal

Der Gerechtigkeit halber muss aber auch erwähnt werden, dass ich meine LAG's nie gefragt habe, was sie mit ihrem Geld so alles anstellen!


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy das mit dem Schnapp machen ist ganz einfach, du stellst einfach einen Link hier rein, wartest ca. 30min wenn die Rute oder Rolle nicht mehr zum verkauf stehen weist du das es ein Schnapp gewesen wäre  sollte sie noch da sein, lass die Finger davon.
ist nur spass


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> ist nur spass


Aber ganz nahe dran, leider.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber ganz nahe dran, leider.


wieso? wenn was besonderes in nee Bucht ist habe ich per PN schon öfter nach gefragt ob da jemand Interesse dran hat, sollte dem so sein lasse ich die Finger von.
bei dir würde ich natürlich nicht nachfragen du bist bei Rollen unberechenbar   nee wenn du was bestimmtes suchst und ich weis was, und sollte es sehen gebe ich gerne bescheid, habe ich schon sehr oft gemacht


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> wieso? wenn was besonderes in nee Bucht ist habe ich per PN schon öfter nach gefragt ob da jemand Interesse dran hat, sollte dem so sein lasse ich die Finger von.
> bei dir würde ich natürlich nicht nachfragen du bist bei Rollen unberechenbar   nee wenn du was bestimmtes suchst und ich weis was, und sollte es sehen gebe ich gerne bescheid, habe ich schon sehr oft gemacht


Das ist doch selbstverständlich, ich meinte auch etwas anderes. Wenn wir hier im Ükel z.B. eine XYZ-Allroundrute hochloben würden, würde sich bestimmt der Takledealer darüber freuen. Und das gleiche hast du ja auch an @Slappy  mit seinem Snap geschrieben. Der Hintergrund ist einfach riesig.


----------



## rustaweli

Die Tage kam doch das Thema Posengummis auf. Nun schaue ich gerade gelangweilt durch Angelkataloge und frage mich ob nicht auch Pelletbänder ne Option wären. Dehnbar, fassen Boilies, Dumbles u Pellets fest. Schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist doch selbstverständlich, ich meinte auch etwas anderes. Wenn wir hier im Ükel z.B. eine XYZ-Allroundrute hochloben würden, würde sich bestimmt der Takledealer darüber freuen. Und das gleiche hast du ja auch an @Slappy  mit seinem Snap geschrieben. Der Hintergrund ist einfach riesig.


ah, jetzt verstehe ich, und muss dir leider zu 150% recht geben, habe ich selber schon 1-2 mal am eigenen Leib zu spüren bekommen, Rolle X unter Beobachtung max € im Kopf gedacht reicht für 2, Pustekuchen 2Tage bevor dat Ding ausläuft schreibt einer über das Olle ding was im Forum und es geht richtig hoch und bei den nächsten geht es erst mal so weiter und plötzlich tauchen 6-7 von denen auf


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Tage kam doch das Thema Posengummis auf. Nun schaue ich gerade gelangweilt durch Angelkataloge und frage mich ob nicht auch Pelletbänder ne Option wären. Dehnbar, fassen Boilies, Dumbles u Pellets fest. Schon mal jemand probiert?



Ja, hier! Bringen leider nichts, sind zu dünn (bzw. nicht lang genug), halten nicht, verrutschen dauernd. Sind nicht brauchbar als Posengummis.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, hier! Bringen leider nichts, sind zu dünn (bzw. nicht lang genug), halten nicht, verrutschen dauernd. Sind nicht brauchbar als Posengummis.



Danke! 
Was soll's.


----------



## Slappy

Sehr gut. 
Tatsächlich habe ich schon überlegt hier nachzufragen ob das ein Schnapp ist oder nicht. Und dann denke ich mir. Wenn es einer ist, war es bis zu der Frage einer 
Ne. Es ist gut so wie es ist. Man bekommt ja auch so mehr als genug mit um einen Einblick zu bekommen. 

Aber noch eine Frage. 
Nubbsies. Wo kauft ihr die? Vor allem Großpackungen? Hab keine Lust ständig das selbe zu holen.


----------



## geomas

Nubsies kaufe ich persönlich lieber von namhaften Marken und suche dann, wo man was „vergleichsweise günstig” findet (Versandkosten beachten!).
Experimentier- oder Risikofreudigere Zeitgenossen können natürlich auch Großpackungen bei Aliexpress oder via ebay aus China ordern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> Tatsächlich habe ich schon überlegt hier nachzufragen ob das ein Schnapp ist oder nicht. Und dann denke ich mir. Wenn es einer ist, war es bis zu der Frage einer
> Ne. Es ist gut so wie es ist. Man bekommt ja auch so mehr als genug mit um einen Einblick zu bekommen.
> 
> Aber noch eine Frage.
> Nubbsies. Wo kauft ihr die? Vor allem Großpackungen? Hab keine Lust ständig das selbe zu holen.


Ich bestell über Ali Express  habe auch noch bei Amazon Chinaware gekauft, Andal schwört auf eBay


----------



## Made90

Hey, was sind nubsies ?


----------



## Kochtopf

bubfesch schrieb:


> Hey, was sind nubsies ?


Kleinteile


----------



## Hecht100+

Jegliches Kleinzubehoer


----------



## geomas

Das übliche Dilemma: ich habe morgen bis zum mittleren Nachmittag Zeit, kann mich nicht entscheiden, wohin es zum Angeln gehen könnte. 
Der Wind wird recht straff aus W wehen, den möchte ich ungern frontal abfangen, weil ich immer noch erkältet und generell unfit bin...
Hmmm, mal draufrumdenken.


----------



## Tobias85

Die Qual der Wahl. 

Dick eingepackt wirst du aber hoffentlich ne passende Stelle finden


----------



## Made90

Achso, was dazu gerlernt  hatte mir noch heute Mittag auf Alliexpress solche Vorfachbrettchen gekauft sowie Scheren und Zangen fürs angeln


----------



## Mescalero

Ali ist nicht immer günstiger, zwar meistens aber man muss eben auch ein gewisses Risiko kalkulieren - Lieferungen gehen verloren oder sind monatelang unterwegs, man bekommt miese Qualität usw. 
Gut recherchiert lohnt es sich bei vielen Dingen schon, teilweise zahlt man dann ein Fünftel oder noch weniger. Das gilt auch und ganz besonders für Nubsies. Die meisten Artikel finden sich auch 1:1 in den Regalen der hiesigen Händler, manchmal anders gelabelt - die Wickelbrettchen aus Schaumstoff z.B.


----------



## Andal

Wenn du bei Nubsies nicht bei Ali, oder Ebay kaufen willst, wenn es halbwegs günstig und markig-verlässlich sein soll, dann Mika-Products, Angelhaack, oder Korum.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Füüüschhhh, Füüüsccchhhh, Füsch in der Schlei. Die Heringe beißen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri, @Wuemmehunter und hol noch ein paar Mehr raus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter .  

Heut ist auch richtiges Rollmopswetter.


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> ah, jetzt verstehe ich, und muss dir leider zu 150% recht geben, habe ich selber schon 1-2 mal am eigenen Leib zu spüren bekommen, Rolle X unter Beobachtung max € im Kopf gedacht reicht für 2, Pustekuchen 2Tage bevor dat Ding ausläuft schreibt einer über das Olle ding was im Forum und es geht richtig hoch und bei den nächsten geht es erst mal so weiter und plötzlich tauchen 6-7 von denen auf


Zufall? aber wie auf Knopfdruck, habe ja anklingeln lassen das ich nach einer Silstar mit Heckbremse suche und hatte gestern eine unter Beobachtung, diese ist dann ausgelaufen, und wieder eingestellt worden.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mysterious Zufall, was soll man dazu sagen.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüschhhh, Füüüsccchhhh, Füsch in der Schlei. Die Heringe beißen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340319


Petri Stephan,
sind die Plätze im Hafen in Kappeln zu voll oder warum gehst du mit Watbüx ins Wasser?
Machst Du auch noch Versuche auf Meerforelle?


----------



## Minimax

Petri zu den Salzwasserükels, @Wuemmehunter


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fische immer von der Sandbank am Rabelsund. Für mich das schönste Heringsangeln!


----------



## Racklinger

Also mittlerweile ist es echt der Wahnsinn, was hier im Ükel so abgeht. Da ist man am Wochenende mal nicht on und schon muss man 30 Seiten nachlesen. An alle die draussen waren und Köder gebadet haben ein dickes Petri. 
Wenn ich Glück habe tut sich übernächsten Sonntag ein kleines Angelfenster für mich auf, hoffentlich wird dass Wetter nicht zu räudig.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fische immer von der Sandbank am Rabelsund. Für mich das schönste Heringsangeln!


Das ist in der Tat ein sehr idyllischer Ort (hier mal von der Wasserseite betrachtet) !  










Gehst Du auch noch auf MeFo, Stephan?

Weiterhin viel Petri und noch einen schönen Urlaub, lasst es Euch auch mal bei "Föh"    in Kappeln schmecken...


----------



## Tobias85

Racklinger schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile ist es echt der Wahnsinn, was hier im Ükel so abgeht. Da ist man am Wochenende mal nicht on und schon muss man 30 Seiten nachlesen.



Kommen derzeit halt wenige mit echten Fangaussichten ans Wasser. Deswegen trudeln hier ja auch fast täglich neue Tackleankündigungen rein. 

@Wuemmehunter: Petri und weiter viel Spaß mit den Heringen


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kommen derzeit halt wenige mit echten Fangaussichten ans Wasser. Deswegen trudeln hier ja auch fast täglich neue Tackleankündigungen rein.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter: Petri und weiter viel Spaß mit den Heringen


Bei mir hat es sich beschränkt auf ein paar Ebay Bestellungen in China, paar Nubsis, Ködernadeln und jetzt warte ich noch auf eine neue Nubsi-Box, dass nicht mehr so viel herumfliegt in der Tasche. 
Die neue Rolle muss noch warten bis ich mal wieder in den Angelladen komme und dass wird noch ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nur mal so in den Raum gefragt.
Hat jemand Interesse an einer neuwertigen 3mal gefischten *Shimano Aero X5 precision feeder* mit Rechnung und Garantie?
Dann bitte PN an mich.

Ich hab inzwischen zuviele Feederruten die sich von WG her zu sehr überschneiden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur mal so in den Raum gefragt.
> Hat jemand Interesse an einer neuwertigen 3mal gefischten Shimano Aero X5 precision feeder mit Rechnung und Garantie?
> Dann bitte PN an mich.
> 
> Ich hab inzwischen zuviele Feederruten die sich von WG her zu sehr überschneiden.



Also ich bin mir todsicher ! Ruten kann man nicht zuviele haben!  Da schwöre ich jeden Eid 
Ansonsten!  Eine gute Rute 

LG Michael


----------



## Gummiadler

Hallo ihr Friedfischfreunde. 

Ich möchte mir gerne eine Bolo-Rute zulegen.
Haupteinsatzgebiet wird eine mittlere ehemalige Tongrube sein.
Bolo deshalb, weil mir beim Stippen dort jetzt schon öfter mal eine großer Fisch (wahrscheinlich Karpfen) eingestiegen ist.
Der hat mir dann natürlich kurzen Prozess mit meinem Vorfach gemacht... 
Das Ganze will ich versuchen mit einer beringten Stipprute bzw. der fein eingestellten Bremse an einer passenden Minirolle abzufangen.

Was würdet ihr mir für eine Rute empfehlen?
Länge hatte ich so an 6m gedacht und preislich bis 150€.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüschhhh, Füüüsccchhhh, Füsch in der Schlei. Die Heringe beißen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340319



Petri.
Dann gibt es bestimmt bald Brathering


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüschhhh, Füüüsccchhhh, Füsch in der Schlei. Die Heringe beißen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340319


Petri,lass sie dir schmecken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Friedfischfreunde.
> 
> Ich möchte mir gerne eine Bolo-Rute zulegen.
> Haupteinsatzgebiet wird eine mittlere ehemalige Tongrube sein.
> Bolo deshalb, weil mir beim Stippen dort jetzt schon öfter mal eine großer Fisch (wahrscheinlich Karpfen) eingestiegen ist.
> Der hat mir dann natürlich kurzen Prozess mit meinem Vorfach gemacht...
> Das Ganze will ich versuchen mit einer beringten Stipprute bzw. der fein eingestellten Bremse an einer passenden Minirolle abzufangen.
> 
> Was würdet ihr mir für eine Rute empfehlen?
> Länge hatte ich so an 6m gedacht und preislich bis 150€.




Colmic Horizon sollte preislich passen.
Das ist ne gute Rute.


----------



## phirania

Wetter passt so einigermaßen...
Werde gleich mal schauen wie hoch die Wasserstände so sind an Fluß und Bach..


----------



## Gummiadler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Colmic Horizon sollte preislich passen.
> Das ist ne gute Rute.



Prima. Vielen Dank! 

Hast du da vielleicht ne gute Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab meine in Italien bestellt.
Da ist sie günstiger und bei dem hier gibt es gerade Prozente:









						Canna Colmic Horizon 5-6-7 Metri Pesca Bolognese Azione 25 gr Carbonio HM RNG  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Canna Colmic Horizon 5-6-7 Metri Pesca Bolognese Azione 25 gr Carbonio HM RNG bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Die Lieferung dauert aber etwa zwei Wochen.


----------



## Gummiadler

Top!


----------



## Hecht100+

Nur zur Info, auf Grund des Viruses solltest du mit Verzögerungen aus Italien rechnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das kann natürlich sein.
Ansonsten vielleicht den Verkäufer mal anschreiben wie er die Lieferzeit einschätzt?


----------



## Gummiadler

So eilig habe ich es nicht.
Bis der Wasserstand gefallen und das Wetter angelfreundlicher ist, gehen bestimmt noch ein paar Tage ins Land.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, auf Grund des Viruses solltest du mit Verzögerungen aus Italien rechnen.



Meine neue alte Shakespeare 2205 kommt aus Norditalien (hoffentlich). Die haben da momentan sicher gerade andere Sorgen.
Mal sehen, wie sich das alles entwickelt.
Immerhin sind die Mitchell-Rollen von einem niederländischen Verkäufer wohl schon in der Auslieferung (bin gespannt).


----------



## geomas

Karpfenangeln mit Pose und Pin:






Die gezeigte Pennetje-Montage kapier ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter 
Petri zum Hering, lass ihn dir schmecken


----------



## Tricast

Das einzige was ich verstanden habe: Die Montage ist lecker simpel!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Die Posen sind auch „lecker”.


----------



## Mescalero

Hm....Laufpose mit Bleiolivette kurz überm Haken, so habe ich es verstanden. Warum die Pose nicht fest ist, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## geomas

Das „Blei” ist wohl aus Tungsten. Es kommt mir nur rein optisch sehr groß vor in Relation zur Pose. 
Deshalb wußte ich nicht, ob eine überbleite Montage gefischt wird. Andererseits sieht man die Pennetje ja schön abtauchen... ?

Die Posen sind auf jeden Fall schön und die Rute/Rolle-Kombo macht auch einen prima Eindruck.


----------



## Mescalero

In dem Zusammenhang habe ich eine Montage-Rig-Frage an die Grund- und Posenangler, also an alle.

Es gibt hier einen trägen und flachen Bach, in dem ich gern mit Grundrute fischen würde aber es ist eng und das Ufer meist dicht bewachsen, Pickern oder Feedern ist da nicht gut möglich.

Kann man das Laufblei mit einer kleinen Pose oder so etwas wie einer Pilotkugel kombinieren? Das sollte doch funktionieren oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Tobias85

Fürs Stillwasser findet man die Kombination Grundblei mit Pose öfter mal. Ich wüsste  nichts, was bei entsprechend geringer Strömung dagegen spricht. Natürlich muss dann die Rute lang genug für die Montage sein, das könnte sich mit dem zugewachsenen Ufer ev. beißen.


----------



## Gummiadler

Mescalero schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang habe ich eine Montage-Rig-Frage an die Grund- und Posenangler, also an alle.
> 
> Es gibt hier einen trägen und flachen Bach, in dem ich gern mit Grundrute fischen würde aber es ist eng und das Ufer meist dicht bewachsen, Pickern oder Feedern ist da nicht gut möglich.
> 
> Kann man das Laufblei mit einer kleinen Pose oder so etwas wie einer Pilotkugel kombinieren? Das sollte doch funktionieren oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?




Dass du am Angelplatz die Picker wie beim Brandungsangeln hoch stellst geht nicht?
Oder zumindest 45°?
Funzt hier an nem ähnlich kleinen Bach super.
Momentan is aber nix mit träge fließend. 
Rafting, Rafting würde gut gehen!


----------



## geomas

Hmm, ich kann mir das Gewässer gerade nicht vorstellen. Normalerweise würde ich ne Bißanzeige über die Spitze bevorzugen.
Entweder mit einer sehr kurzen oder eher langen Rute, hängt von der Vegetation ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang habe ich eine Montage-Rig-Frage an die Grund- und Posenangler, also an alle.
> 
> Es gibt hier einen trägen und flachen Bach, in dem ich gern mit Grundrute fischen würde aber es ist eng und das Ufer meist dicht bewachsen, Pickern oder Feedern ist da nicht gut möglich.
> 
> Kann man das Laufblei mit einer kleinen Pose oder so etwas wie einer Pilotkugel kombinieren? Das sollte doch funktionieren oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?




Googel mal *float ledgering.*

Das sollte passen.


----------



## Racklinger

Mescalero schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang habe ich eine Montage-Rig-Frage an die Grund- und Posenangler, also an alle.
> 
> Es gibt hier einen trägen und flachen Bach, in dem ich gern mit Grundrute fischen würde aber es ist eng und das Ufer meist dicht bewachsen, Pickern oder Feedern ist da nicht gut möglich.
> 
> Kann man das Laufblei mit einer kleinen Pose oder so etwas wie einer Pilotkugel kombinieren? Das sollte doch funktionieren oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


Einfach mal ausprobieren würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Mescalero

@Professor Tinca
Das habe ich tatsächlich schon, richtig viel findet sich da nicht. Aber I keep searching.

@geomas
Der Bach ist nur drei oder vier Meter breit, trüb und sehr flach, so 30cm im Schnitt und max. 50cm an vom Biber angestauten Bereichen. Die schönsten Stellen sind mit Erlen, Weiden und kleinem Gestrüpp bewachsen.

Ich schieße mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist ein guter Laden für den Erwerb von Bolos...




__





						Canne Bolognesi | Piscor
					

Scopri una delle più grandi selezioni del web dedicate alla categoria Canne Bolognesi con prodotti introvabili altrove, garanzia ufficiale, ricambi, riparazioni gratuite e spedizioni assicurate.




					www.piscor.it


----------



## Tricast

Da würden sich doch vielleicht die Seitenbissanzeiger anbieten. Grundmontage rausschlenzen und dann die Schnur im Bissanzeiger einhängen.
Seitenbissanzeiger bietet z.B. der Schlögl an, aber für die Freunde der Glöckchen gibt es auch noch den Helis Bissanzeiger den Bimmelrudi mal empfohlen hat.
Und für die ganz spartanischen kann man die Schnur auch zwischen den Fingern halten und so jeden Zupfer spüren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Hmm, welche Float Ledgering - Methode meinst Du denn, Professore?

Kann ich mir in einem flachen Gewässer nicht so richtig vorstellen.



So, der hermes-Bote brachte soben eine Mitchell 300 und ne 320 (letztere eine sehr einfache Rolle, gefällt mir dennoch).
Auf die schmucken Röllchen kommt heute Abend Schnur und dann gibts ne Anprobe an der Glas-Matche.
Und jetzt latsche ich noch mal zum Fluß nebenan, LB, Breadpunch und Mais anbieten.
Eine größere Angeltour war heute aufgrund allgemeiner Schlappheit leider nicht drin.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Laden für den Erwerb von Bolos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canne Bolognesi | Piscor
> 
> 
> Scopri una delle più grandi selezioni del web dedicate alla categoria Canne Bolognesi con prodotti introvabili altrove, garanzia ufficiale, ricambi, riparazioni gratuite e spedizioni assicurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.piscor.it




UNd verkaufen auch über ebay falls man sich extra registrieren mag....


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Da würden sich doch vielleicht die Seitenbissanzeiger anbieten. Grundmontage rausschlenzen und dann die Schnur im Bissanzeiger einhängen.
> Seitenbissanzeiger bietet z.B. der Schlögl an, aber für die Freunde der Glöckchen gibt es auch noch den Helis Bissanzeiger den Bimmelrudi mal empfohlen hat.
> Und für die ganz spartanischen kann man die Schnur auch zwischen den Fingern halten und so jeden Zupfer spüren.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


@Minimax und die ganz Glücklichen fischen The Mardon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, welche Float Ledgering - Methode meinst Du denn, Professore?




Keine Ahnung was flach bedeutet aber mien Flüsschen ist auch flach. Manchmal angel ich nur 60cm tief.
Dann kann man einfach die Pose leicht überbleien, etwas zu tief einstellen und den Köder auflegen.


----------



## Ukel

Mescalero schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang habe ich eine Montage-Rig-Frage an die Grund- und Posenangler, also an alle.
> 
> Es gibt hier einen trägen und flachen Bach, in dem ich gern mit Grundrute fischen würde aber es ist eng und das Ufer meist dicht bewachsen, Pickern oder Feedern ist da nicht gut möglich.
> 
> Kann man das Laufblei mit einer kleinen Pose oder so etwas wie einer Pilotkugel kombinieren? Das sollte doch funktionieren oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


Das kannst du sicherlich machen. Auf diese Weise habe ich vor allem früher an einem Fluss, ca. 20 m breit und 1-3 m tief, häufiger geangelt, allerdings mit Kopfrute, es geht aber sicherlich auch am Bach mit kürzerer Rute. Dafür reicht eine sehr kleine Pose, vielleicht 1 gr. Tragkraft oder sogar weniger als Bissanzeiger und ein Durchlaufblei von 5-10 gr. Die Schnur kann gestrafft oder auch etwas lockerer gehalten werden, am besten ausprobieren. Durch Anheben der Rute kannst du die Montage versetzen. Die Schnur sollte frei durch das Blei oder die Öse laufen, das minimiert den Widerstand.


----------



## Mescalero

@Ukel 
Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Vor meinem geistigen Auge habe ich schon viele Fische in allen erdenklichen Größen damit gefangen.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Das habe ich tatsächlich schon, richtig viel findet sich da nicht. Aber I keep searching.



Kannst du halbwegs gut Englisch lesen? Dann könnte ich dir per PN ein paar Fotos von einem schönen Futterkorb zukommen lassen. Als Hintergrund würde ich wahllos ein paar Seiten aus einem vollkommen zufällig gegriffenen Buch wählen.


----------



## Ukel

Eine gute Nachricht, die Futtervorräte für 2020 sind gehamstert. Nachdem gestern zwei prall gefüllte schwere Kartons mit Einzelmehlen eintrafen (NP), kam zeitgleich vom Tackledealer die Nachricht, dass die Fertigmischungen der Trikolore parat stehen. Heute abgeholt, nun stehen drei Kartonberge im Keller und möchten einsortiert werden.
Ein Wort zu den NP-Mehlen: eine erste Sichtung machte einen guten Eindruck und besonders das Schnüffeln am gerösteten Kokosmehl, Hanf und Erdnussmehl sowie Coprahmelasse und PV 1 ließ den Puls vorab ansteigen


----------



## Ukel

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Ukel
> Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Vor meinem geistigen Auge habe ich schon viele Fische in allen erdenklichen Größen damit gefangen.


Siehste, klappt


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax und die ganz Glücklichen fischen The Mardon.



Mein lieber Andal und wo gibt es den käuflich zu erwerben????

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Eine gute Nachricht, die Futtervorräte für 2020 sind gehamstert. Nachdem gestern zwei prall gefüllte schwere Kartons mit Einzelmehlen eintrafen (NP), kam zeitgleich vom Tackledealer die Nachricht, dass die Fertigmischungen der Trikolore parat stehen. Heute abgeholt, nun stehen drei Kartonberge im Keller und möchten einsortiert werden.
> Ein Wort zu den NP-Mehlen: eine erste Sichtung machte einen guten Eindruck und besonders das Schnüffeln am gerösteten Kokosmehl, Hanf und Erdnussmehl sowie Coprahmelasse und PV 1 ließ den Puls vorab ansteigen



Ich habe den Geruch förmlich in der Nase 
Wünsche dir viele schöne Angeltage damit !

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habe den Geruch förmlich in der Nase
> Wünsche dir viele schöne Angeltage damit !
> 
> LG Michael


Danke dir Michel, werde berichten


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Mein lieber Andal und wo gibt es den käuflich zu erwerben????
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Leider nur noch DIY. Ich habe wohl den ehemaligen Generalvertreter für Deutschland und Österreich aufgetan, aber der ist seit langer Zeit nicht mehr in Diensten und die Herstellerfirma ist auch schon lange erloschen und aus den britischen Listen gestrichen. So wie es aussieht, sind Minimax und ich wirklich die letzten bekannten Eigentümer von je einem solchen Bissanzeiger. So leid es mir tut, das sind offensichtlich die letzten beiden ihrer Art.

Aber ich poste gerne noch einmal das Bild. So schwer dürfte der funktionale Nachbau nicht sein:


----------



## rhinefisher

Obwohl ich das Filmchen nicht gesehen habe, gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu:
In Käseland wird relativ häufig mit überbleiten Posenmontagen auch im flachen Wasser gefischt.
Das könnte daran liegen, dass wir hier oft mit heftigem Wind zurechtkommen müssen.
Es bietet sich an, den Köder stationär anzubieten, statt permanent die Rute zu schwingen, um auf dem Spot zu bleiben.
Was ja auch, gerade im Flachen, die Fische vertreiben würde.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Meine neue alte Shakespeare 2205 kommt aus Norditalien (hoffentlich). Die haben da momentan sicher gerade andere Sorgen.
> Mal sehen, wie sich das alles entwickelt.
> Immerhin sind die Mitchell-Rollen von einem niederländischen Verkäufer wohl schon in der Auslieferung (bin gespannt).


Meister Proper würde dazu aktuell empfehlen:

Hände waschen nach dem Paketempfang und Desinfizieren usw., das Paket selber wie infiziert betrachten.
Gleich tief unten in die Altpapiertonne. Von einer vorsorglichen Verbrennung im Wohnzimmer ist abzuraten.
Die Rolle dann vor allem auch richtig desinfizieren.
Da Desinfektionsmittel im Handel aus sind, muss anderer Alkohol oder mindestens Brennsprit her.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andal

Es reicht gründliches Händewaschen mit normaler Seife und warmem Wasser völlig aus. Das Covid-19 ist ein einfacher behüllter Virus. Wobei die Frage eh nicht ausreichend geklärt ist, wie lange der auf einem "toten" Untergrund aktiv bleibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wo hast du auf einer (Friedfisch-)Angelrolle denn toten Untergrund , außer sie kommt gerade erstmalig aus der Produktionsverpackung?
Auf der könnten 50 Jahre Ranz und (Blut-)Brutgrund bei sein.
Bischen merkwürdiges Gefühl bei so ganz alten Ranzböcken mit Belägen beschlich mich schon immer, aber jedes Ding wurde eben erstmal richtig geschrubbt, auch ein bischen gewässert zum einweichen. Was fliessend in eine Rollenwartung, mindestens aber aufschrauben, inspizieren und austrocknen bedeutet.
Von daher wäre eine nicht so verdreckte mit Brennsprit abwischen sicherlich das einfachste.


----------



## Andal

Geh... wir Angler sind abgehärtet... vor uns nimmt jedes Virus doch panisch Reissaus.


----------



## angler1996

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo hast du auf einer (Friedfisch-)Angelrolle denn toten Untergrund , außer sie kommt gerade erstmalig aus der Produktionsverpackung?
> Auf der könnten 50 Jahre Ranz und (Blut-)Brutgrund bei sein.
> Bischen merkwürdiges Gefühl bei so ganz alten Ranzböcken mit Belägen beschlich mich schon immer, aber jedes Ding wurde eben erstmal richtig geschrubbt, auch ein bischen gewässert zum einweichen. Was fliessend in eine Rollenwartung, mindestens aber aufschrauben, inspizieren und austrocknen bedeutet.
> Von daher wäre eine nicht so verdreckte mit Brennsprit abwischen sicherlich das einfachste.



geh einmal Hering angeln und Du hast einen derartig lebenden Untergrund;-)))), naja eben "Salz Ükel"


----------



## Hecht100+

Mischung aus Wasser, Salmiakgeist und Geschirrspülmittel, in einer alten Sprayflasche als Schaum aufgesprüht, Nase frei, Hände sauber, Rolle rein. In besonders starken Fällen mit einer Handnagelbürste nachhelfen. Und man kann sicher sein, das lebt nichts mehr vom Hering.(oder Brasse, etc.)


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Leider nur noch DIY. Ich habe wohl den ehemaligen Generalvertreter für Deutschland und Österreich aufgetan, aber der ist seit langer Zeit nicht mehr in Diensten und die Herstellerfirma ist auch schon lange erloschen und aus den britischen Listen gestrichen. So wie es aussieht, sind Minimax und ich wirklich die letzten bekannten Eigentümer von je einem solchen Bissanzeiger. So leid es mir tut, das sind offensichtlich die letzten beiden ihrer Art.
> 
> Aber ich poste gerne noch einmal das Bild. So schwer dürfte der funktionale Nachbau nicht sein:



Leider kann ich dort auch nicht mithalten! 
Hatte ich mal, aber ist nicht mehr in meinem Besitz 

Wenn es jemand nachbauen möchte, also so das es auch optisch gefällig sein soll ,der muss sich auf jeden Fall davor Hilfsmittel fertigen sonst bekommt man den Radius nicht sauber gebogen! 
Man muss dafür auf einer Metallplatte Anschlag und Wellen festheften ,anschließend das VA Rundmaterial warm biegen! Wer es wie hier voraussichtlich abgebildet aus Federstahl fertigen möchte ,muss allerdings auf jeden Fall im Umgang mit Federstahl geübt sein! 

Zum Schluss am Polierbock ( Schwabbel ) polieren! 
Wenn jemand die werkstattlichen Möglichkeiten hat ,stehe ich gerne mit Rat zur Verfügung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Wenn man keine identische Kopie fertigen möchte, sondern eher "Bauhäusler" ist, dann geht es - form follows function - auch einfacher. Sieht halt dann auch einfacher aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Geh... wir Angler sind abgehärtet... vor uns nimmt jedes Virus doch panisch Reissaus.


Leider nicht, wir haben hier einen akut, der immerhin nur wie eine gute altertümliche Grippe tut. Meine beiden sind ziemlich platt.

Wenn die moderneren Virologen davon ausgehen, dass unter den aktuellen Bedingungen praktisch jeder den Coronavirus oder gleich noch ein paar andere dazu (Influenza,Schweinegrippe,etc.) bekommt, dann muss man da sowieso einfach durch und sein Immunsystem in den Kampfeinsatz bringen ...


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man keine identische Kopie fertigen möchte, sondern eher "Bauhäusler" ist, dann geht es - form follows function - auch einfacher. Sieht halt dann auch einfacher aus.


Sicher! 
Man könnte auf die Radien verzichten und es zusägen dann verschweißen ! Am besten mit WIG !
Würde Viel schneller gehen und auch gut Aussehen!  Die Rutenauflage wäre halt nicht rund sondern ein V ...
Auch wenn man es selbst zusägt und entgradet und lässt es sich beim Schlosser schnell schweißen ,kostet nicht die Welt! 
Ginge dann halt nicht mit Federstahl aber natürlich mit VA

LG


----------



## Mescalero

*blödfrag*

Wie funktioniert das Gerät?
Mir erschließt sich die Funktionsweise anhand der Abbildung nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nach meiner Meinung wird die konische Feder das größere Problem sein, den Rest zu biegen und dann durch eine Schraube mit dem englischen Gewinde zu bekommen, sehe ich als nicht so schwierig an. 
@Andal kann man die Federvorspannung irgendwie einstellen oder anders, Rute liegt auf dem Grünen Teil des Halters, Schnur um die rote Spitze. Fisch beißt, Schnur wird freigegeben und rote Spitze wackelt?? oder wie muß ich mir das vorstellen.


----------



## Minimax

@Mescalero Die Rute wird in die Halbrunde Ablage gelegt. Die Schnur wird seitlich über den an der Feder befstigten Zeiger gelegt, und leicht unter Spannung gebracht. Zieht oder erschlafft die Schnur, wackelt der Zeiger hin und her.


----------



## Andal

Verstellen, also die Sensibilität einstellen, kann man nur indirekt. Für stehende Gewässer lässt man die Feder und den Anzeigestift, so wie auf dem Bild gezeigt, vor der Ablage laufen. Etwas gehemmter und damit auch für träge Fließgewässer geeignet, Legt man sie auf die andere Seite. Durch die erhöhte Reibung wird das System etwas unempfindlicher gegen die Strömung...


----------



## Mescalero

Jetzt, wo du (und der Hecht) es sagst....*stirnklatsch!
Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung wird die konische Feder das größere Problem sein, den Rest zu biegen und dann durch eine Schraube mit dem englischen Gewinde zu bekommen, sehe ich als nicht so schwierig an.
> @Andal kann man die Federvorspannung irgendwie einstellen oder anders, Rute liegt auf dem Grünen Teil des Halters, Schnur um die rote Spitze. Fisch beißt, Schnur wird freigegeben und rote Spitze wackelt?? oder wie muß ich mir das vorstellen.


Die gibt es als Normteil  
Das anfertigen wäre tatsächlich mehr als eine Herausforderung 

LG


----------



## Andal

...mit verschieden langen Gummischläuchen über der Feder ließe sich wohl mehr einstellen. Muss ich aber mal austesten, bis jetzt nur eine Idee.


----------



## Minimax

The Mardon ist ja im Grunde auch ein Seitenbissanzeiger, nur am Rutenhalter befestigt. Ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf die bei verschiedenen Ükels aktuell in Zustellung oder Testphase befindlichen Seitenbissanzeiger anderer Konstruktion. Das System von Premier Floats hat sich bei mir in letzter Zeit bewährt, gerade bei den windigen Hochwasserbedingungen zur Zeit ist es (in Grenzen, bes. was die Stärke der Strömung betrifft) sehr nützlich, ausserdem ist es eine bessere Alternative bei "spitzenlosen" Grundruten als die Umrüstung auf die Abscheulichen, tüddeligen Einschraubspitzen.


----------



## Andal

Zur Not bleibt immer noch der manchmal etwas mühsame Blick auf die Schnur. Mithin eh die feinste aller Bissanzeigen.


----------



## geomas

Am Fluß nebenan war es schön, aber recht windig oder besser böig. 
Hatte wieder die neue alte billige Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker mit. 1003er Ninja mit 0,14er Stroft GTM drauf, Vorfach 0,12er direkt an die Hauptschnur geknüpft. Kamasan B560 Größe 12 mit 10mm Breadpunch und ein Drennen Micro-Korb mit LB.







Es dauerte etwas, bis es mal an der (nicht ganz passenden) Bibberspitze zuppelte. Neue und besser passende Spitzen muß ich für diese Rute bei Gelegenheit mal suchen. Naja, der erste ganz klare Biß (wieder so ne Art Fallbiß) brachte auch sofort kernigen Widerstand. Es dauerte ne ganze Weile, dann konnte ich einen feisten Aland von knapp 50cm keschern. 
Diese Species ist mir ja ans Herz gewachsen und entsprechend groß war/ist die Freude.
Die Silstar Matchpicker hat ausreichend Rückgrat für Fische dieser Größe und ähnelt somit eher der Darent Valley 8ft Specialist als meinen feinen Carbon-Pickern.

Es kamen dann noch sehr schnell zwei Ü20-Plötz, dann gabs ne Pause und erst in der Dämmerung ghab es dann noch 2 Plötz von unter 20cm.
Beim Zusammenpacken war dann richtig Betrieb im Wasser. Ist wohl immer noch so, daß bei aufkommender Dunkelheit die Fische aktiver werden.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas _ Schön dass Du raus gekommen bist, und ganz herzliches Petri zur fetten Plötze  zu dem schönen Aland, mit 50 cm ein wahrhaft prächtiger Fisch, ich hoffe ihn im Fangbuch bestaunen zu dürfen.  Und danke für die Einschätzung zur RUte, ich werde einst auch noch was zur Darent 8ft beitragen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Am Fluß nebenan war es schön, aber recht windig oder besser böig.
> Hatte wieder die neue alte billige Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker mit. 1003er Ninja mit 0,14er Stroft GTM drauf, Vorfach 0,12er direkt an die Hauptschnur geknüpft. Kamasan B560 Größe 12 mit 10mm Breadpunch und ein Drennen Micro-Korb mit LB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es dauerte etwas, bis es mal an der (nicht ganz passenden) Bibberspitze zuppelte. Neue und besser passende Spitzen muß ich für diese Rute bei Gelegenheit mal suchen. Naja, der erste ganz klare Biß (wieder so ne Art Fallbiß) brachte auch sofort kernigen Widerstand. Es dauerte ne ganze Weile, dann konnte ich einen feisten Aland von knapp 50cm keschern.
> Diese Species ist mir ja ans Herz gewachsen und entsprechend groß war/ist die Freude.
> Die Silstar Matchpicker hat ausreichend Rückgrat für Fische dieser Größe und ähnelt somit eher der Darent Valley 8ft Specialist als meinen feinen Carbon-Pickern.
> 
> Es kamen dann noch sehr schnell zwei Ü20-Plötz, dann gabs ne Pause und erst in der Dämmerung ghab es dann noch 2 Plötz von unter 20cm.
> Beim Zusammenpacken war dann richtig Betrieb im Wasser. Ist wohl immer noch so, daß bei aufkommender Dunkelheit die Fische aktiver werden.




Petri Heil zum dicken Aland und den Nanos, Georg.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Petri Heil  zum  Aland,mit 50 cm ein  prächtiger Fisch.


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Petri zum Aland ! Schönes Dreibein hast du da am Wasser! 

LG


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri @geomas !


----------



## Tobias85

Ein solche Aland ist schon Spitze. Herzliches Petri an die Ostsee! 



Andal schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, sind Minimax und ich wirklich die letzten bekannten Eigentümer von je einem solchen Bissanzeiger. So leid es mir tut, das sind offensichtlich die letzten beiden ihrer Art.



Ich und sicherlich viele weitere Ükel wären hocherfreut, eines dieser beiden Exemplare bei Gelegenheit mal in die Hände nehmen zu dürfen.


----------



## Jason

Ein Petri heil nach Rostock. @geomas , ein Aland von 50cm ist enorm. Auf meiner Fischtafel von 1974 steht, dass sie 30-50cm groß werden. 
sicherlich geht da heutzutage noch mehr. Schön, dass du es mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft hast. Ist bei mir in der Woche gar nicht dran zu denken. Hier geht es drunter und drüber. Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag mit spielt, geht es an die Teiche. Hoffentlich hat der verflixte Baumarkt endlich Maden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Unser @feederbrassen hatte letztes Jahr eine richtige Klamotte.

Wo ist er eigentlich???


----------



## Jason

Eventuell werde ich am Sonntag an den Teichen @Professor Tinca seine Posen einweihen.
Nein, auf keinen Fall . die darf er selber entjungfern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke, liebe Leute!

Ein Aland war „mein erster großer Fisch” als angelnder Knirps und auch mein erster Fisch auf Kunstköder (kleiner DDR-Spinner) war ein Aland.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich und sicherlich viele weitere Ükel wären hocherfreut, eines dieser beiden Exemplare bei Gelegenheit mal in die Hände nehmen zu dürfen.


Kein Problem, the Mardon ist seither immer dabei, so auch beim kommenden ÜkT.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an @geomas


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Nabend Männers !

Seit einer Stunde wieder im Lande, den Rest der Woche frei und dann sowas .......






Ich könnte garnicht soviel fressen, wie ich kotzen wollen würde !!!! 
Bei Pegel 150cm ist es schon echt tricky und es gibt kaum vernünftig befischbare Stellen, aber jetzt geht nichts mehr !!! Morgen erst mal schauen, ob mein Boot noch da ist ........
Ansonsten an alle, die noch angeln können und es auch getan haben und auch noch gefangen haben : Ein herzliches Petri !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Eventuell werde ich am Sonntag an den Teichen @Professor Tinca seine Posen einweihen.
> Nein, auf keinen Fall . die darf er selber entjungfern.
> 
> Gruß Jason


An Stelle von @Professor Tinca würde ich vorsichtshalber an den Posen riechen bevor ich sie anfasse


----------



## geomas

So, mit ein ganz klein wenig Besitzerstolz darf ich vermelden, daß die beiden Mitchells mit Mono bespult auf ihren ersten Einsatz warten.
Was für ein herrliches Geklicker und Geklacker!

Die 300 läuft seidiger als die 320, allerdings scheint die Bügelumschlagfeder (??) etwas schwach auf der Brust zu sein. Funktioniert aber alles. Diese Rolle sitzt jetzt auf der Intrepid Float de luxe Glasrute.
Die billige und einfache Mitchell 320 wird ihre Bestimmung sicher an einer Grundrute montiert finden. Welche genau ihr zugeteilt wird ist momentan noch offen.


----------



## Andal

So wie die Pegelprognosen aussehen... am besten weiter die Sachen sortieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Kein Problem, the Mardon ist seither immer dabei, so auch beim kommenden ÜkT.



Wunderbar, ich bin sehr gespannt darauf


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Andal schrieb:


> So wie die Pegelprognosen aussehen... am besten weiter die Sachen sortieren.


Das ist ja das Problem : Alles ist geölt, gewachst, gefettet und sortiert für die kommende Saison, incl. dem Holland-Tackle, für alle Angelarten, die ich mir vorgenommen habe ......
Ich dreh echt am Rad !!!!  Morgen früh mach ich mal ein paar Fotos ..... Nur soviel sei gesagt : Im Moment könnte ich vom Wohnzimmerfenster aus mit der 7 Meter Bolo kontrolliert trotten !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tobias85

Du bist unterfischt?



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Im Moment könnte ich vom Wohnzimmerfenster aus mit der 7 Meter Bolo kontrlliert trotten !!!



Lösung gefunden...


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich dreh echt am Rad !!!!  Morgen früh mach ich mal ein paar Fotos ..... Nur soviel sei gesagt : Im Moment könnte ich vom Wohnzimmerfenster aus mit der 7 Meter Bolo kontrlliert trotten !!!


Kuhwiesenwaller.......


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Im Moment könnte ich vom Wohnzimmerfenster aus mit der 7 Meter Bolo kontrlliert trotten !!!



Das finde ich besser als Fernsehgucken.


----------



## Made90

Petri Geomas


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Andal schrieb:


> Kuhwiesenwaller.......


Keine Köfis ...... 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

# the Mardon  Das Teil sollte sich in 10 Minuten aus einem Stab Schweißdraht und einer alten, feinen Feederspitze herstellen lassen, wirklich geil !!
Da werd ich mich morgen mal direkt mit befassen, Bericht folgt ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tricast

So, Frau Hübner ist dem Tackle-Wahn verfallen und hat sich mit Nubsies eingedeckt die jedem Angelladen zur Ehre gereichen würde. Jetzt sucht sie noch eine BIG-Tackle-Box für Mädchen um am Wasser auch mal "Tackeln" zu können wie sie es nennt, wenn ich anfange am Wasser Montagen zu bauen. Es kommen noch interessante Zeiten auf mich zu. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Ukel  Freut mich, das du mit der Qualität der Mehle von NB zufrieden bist ! 
Während meiner Abwesenheit kam auch die Ersatzlieferung für das wohl bei DPD verschollene Paket, und der nette Herr Bleisteiner hat als Zuckerl ( wie Andal wohl sagen würde) gleich noch 5KG Leckerlis draufgelegt ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> So, Frau Hübner ist dem Tackle-Wahn verfallen und hat sich mit Nubsies eingedeckt die jedem Angelladen zur Ehre gereichen würde.


Gute Frau und besten Gruß !  

stell dir alternativ mal vor, sie würde immer deine plündern, oder es wäre anders herum, oder alle Moneten für Schuhe ...


----------



## geomas

^ Bleib stark, Heinz!!!

Meine zuletzt benutzten Montagen kommen total ohne Nubsies aus. Vorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur geknüppert, Haken ganz normal rangeknotet und Futterkorb einfach eingeschlauft.
So werd ich sicher nicht Kunde des Monats des Angel-Einzelhandels...


Für Morgen sind Böen bis 100km/h angekündigt - vermutlich lasse ich die Angelei dann besser bleiben.
Bin aber ziemlich heiß auf ne Runde Posenangeln mit der Glasrute und Mitchell-Rolle.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

NABEND Jungs, das Mittwochspiel ist beendet ich liege endlich in der Wanne. Bin absolut fertig!
3 Uhr Aufegszanden, 6 Uhr die Tageskartw geholt, dann weiter zum Rabelsund und kurz vor 7 den ersten Wurf gemacht. Die erst 4 Stunden lief es zäh, hätte gerade mal 40 Heringe geangelt. Dann ne Mittagspause, die  Hardy Feeder, die ich heute mal für diesen Job ausprobieren wollte und die zwar die Bisse sehr gut signalisiert aber zu unhandlich zum Abhaken ist, gegen die bewährte Meerforellenrute getauscht und weitergereicht. Es war hammerharten Angeln! Ne 8 bis 9 aus West, der Wind hat ne ordentliche Welle aufgebaut und man müsste ständig auf sein Dreibein aufpassen. A er das Beissen würde immer besser. Bis 15 Uhr hatte ich da n 138 Heringe. 1 Std geputzt, dann nach Hause, rund 100 Fische in die verschiedenen  Laken einfelegt. Am WE werden dann Rollmöpse, Bismarkheringe und Matjes geerntet. HAZ ECHT Spaß gemacht. @geomas: Ein herzliches Petri zum xxl Aland.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

und dann kam die Strafe mit alle saubermachen müssen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Meine zuletzt benutzten Montagen kommen total ohne Nubsies aus. Vorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur geknüppert, Haken ganz normal rangeknotet und Futterkorb einfach eingeschlauft.


Finde ich gut!
Mit oder ohne extra dickere/steifere Schnur hinzugenommen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So werd ich sicher nicht Kunde des Monats des Angel-Einzelhandels...




Jeden Titel kann man nicht gewinnen Georg.
Gerade jetzt wo du doch schon Ebay-Auktion-Rutenkaufkönig-des-Monats geworden bist......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> und dann kam die Strafe mit alle saubermachen müssen.


Hab ich am Wasser erledigt, hat über ne Stunde gedauert. Hier noch ein Bild von derBeute...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hab ich am Wasser erledigt, hat über ne Stunde gedauert. Hier noch ein Bild von derBeute...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340366




Sehr schön. Ich kann die Matjesfilets schon riechen....

Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Laßt es Euch schmecken, liebe Familie Wümme!





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Finde ich gut!
> Mit oder ohne extra dickere/steifere Schnur hinzugenommen?



Aktuell 14er Hauptschnur und 12er Vorfach. Beim Kurzdistanzangeln funktioniert das ganz gut ohne Drall-Drama.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Ich kann die Matjesfilets schon riechen....
> 
> Petri Heil!


Steht der Stall offen?


----------



## phirania

Der Bach ist noch gut gefüllt Nu


----------



## Tobias85

Ein Eimer voller Silber - herzliches Petri zur hart erarbeiteten Beute, lieber Stephan!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Steht der Stall offen?




Mehr Niveau Pötti, mehr Niveauuuuuuu........


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bitte vergebt mir die ganze Systemkorrekturen. Das liest sich ja fürchterlich. Aber ich habe keine Lust mehr alles durchzukorrigieren.


----------



## phirania

9


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Für Morgen sind Böen bis 100km/h angekündigt - vermutlich lasse ich die Angelei dann besser bleiben.
> Bin aber ziemlich heiß auf ne Runde Posenangeln mit der Glasrute und Mitchell-Rolle.



Da geht's dir genau wie mir. Ich muss dringend ans Wasser zum testen, aber bei dem Wind ist da kaum dran zu denken.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bitte vergebt mir die ganze Systemkorrekturen. Das liest sich ja fürchterlich. Aber ich habe keine Lust mehr alles durchzukorrigieren.


Ist schon recht. Ruh dich erstmal aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340367



Unter der Brücke wird's knallen, denk an meine Worte


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mehr Niveau Pötti, mehr Niveauuuuuuu........


Ich passe mich lediglich meinem Umfeld an


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> NABEND Jungs, das Mittwochspiel ist beendet ich liege endlich in der Wanne. Bin absolut fertig!
> 3 Uhr Aufegszanden, 6 Uhr die Tageskartw geholt, dann weiter zum Rabelsund und kurz vor 7 den ersten Wurf gemacht. Die erst 4 Stunden lief es zäh, hätte gerade mal 40 Heringe geangelt. Dann ne Mittagspause, die  Hardy Feeder, die ich heute mal für diesen Job ausprobieren wollte und die zwar die Bisse sehr gut signalisiert aber zu unhandlich zum Abhaken ist, gegen die bewährte Meerforellenrute getauscht und weitergereicht. Es war hammerharten Angeln! Ne 8 bis 9 aus West, der Wind hat ne ordentliche Welle aufgebaut und man müsste ständig auf sein Dreibein aufpassen. A er das Beissen würde immer besser. Bis 15 Uhr hatte ich da n 138 Heringe. 1 Std geputzt, dann nach Hause, rund 100 Fische in die verschiedenen  Laken einfelegt. Am WE werden dann Rollmöpse, Bismarkheringe und Matjes geerntet. HAZ ECHT Spaß gemacht. @geomas: Ein herzliches Petri zum xxl Aland.


Ich habe auch vor, demnächst nach Kappeln zu fahren, die frischen Heringe sind echt lecker, oder auch weiterverarbeitet. Letztes Jahr dort oben für ein paar Tage bei Freunden gewesen, war dabei zwei mal direkt vorm Angelladen zum Heringe “stippen“, jeweils nur ca. 1-2 Stunden wegen miesesten Wetters, vollkommen durchgeregnet, aber mit reichlich Beute belohnt. Haben sich alle riesig über den Schmaus gefreut und für zuhause blieben einige Portionen übrig.

Achja, ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Unter der Brücke wird's knallen, denk an meine Worte


Im gesamten Bach war der Teufel los...
Da an der Brücke geht der Bach direkt in die Werse.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vor, demnächst nach Kappeln zu fahren, die frischen Heringe sind echt lecker, oder auch weiterverarbeitet. Letztes Jahr dort oben für ein paar Tage bei Freunden gewesen, war dabei zwei mal direkt vorm Angelladen zum Heringe “stippen“, jeweils nur ca. 1-2 Stunden wegen miesesten Wetters, vollkommen durchgeregnet, aber mit reichlich Beute belohnt. Haben sich alle riesig über den Schmaus gefreut und für zuhause blieben einige Portionen übrig.
> 
> Achja, ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger


Denn mal viel Spaß und Glück.Und viele Heringe.


----------



## Ukel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Denn mal viel Spaß und Glück.Und viele Heringe.


Ja danke, schick dann mal deine Verwandtschaft hin


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Ja danke, schick dann mal deine Verwandtschaft hin


Die sind schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## Made90

Abend zusammen, für die neue Saison wollte ich mir eventuell eine neue Rutentasche leisten. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp. Sie sollte kein Vermögen kosten, es werden 2 Feederruten mit Rolle transportiert sowie ein Kescherstab und 4 Rutenhalter


----------



## geomas

Hi bubfesch, 
wie lang sind denn Deine Ruten zusammengelegt? Hast Du besonders große Rollen montiert?


----------



## Made90

Hey, ich müsste das nochmal nachmessen aber ich meine mich zu erinnern dass beide unter 1.5m sind. Sind 4000er Freilaufrollen, also schon etwas größer


----------



## geomas

^ ahh, okay - dann wären meine Empfehlungen nix. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Made90

Kein Thema 
Hab jetzt beim recherchieren der Rutenlängen gesehen dass meine Browningrute über 100 Gramm schwerer ist als die Preston die gerade zu mir unterwegs ist, und das bei gleicher länge


----------



## geomas

Dann bist Du (glaub ich) der erste Ükelaner, der ne Preston-Rute fischt.


----------



## Made90

Bin ich jetzt ein Exot ? 
Ist eine Super Feeder in 3.60m die ich gekauft habe


----------



## Minimax

Ich nutze schon länger eine Rutentasche von Behr  in ca 1,60. Dreiteilige Ruten bis 13´ Gesamtlänge finde dort ausreichend Platz. Sie hat zwei separate Fächer, in die wenn man rücksichtslos ist auch jeweils zwei montierte Ruten passen. Transportiert man nur zwei Ruten, ists luxuriös und sicher.
 Aussen ist eine längere Schirm/Kescherstabtasche mit Clip, sowie jeweils zwei grosse quadratische und zwei kleine Rechteckige Aufsatztaschen mit Reissverschluss, die Rollen, Spulen, WInterhandschuhe etc. aufnehmen können, aber leider zu knapp für ne 0,5l Getränkedose. Die Rutentasche hat verstellbare gepolsterte Rucksackriemen, von denen ich nur einen. nutze als Schultergurt.
Ich hasse sie wegen dem Behr-Logo, aber immerhin ists nicht Cormoran. Der Farbton ist ein angenehmes Specialist-Oliv.  Ausserdem ist die ganze Aufteilung praktisch, ich kann in 4 Jahren keine Abnutzungen oder Beschädigungen erkennen, und ich glaub die war auch recht günstig. Ich würd sie empfehlen- aber ich wette, es gibt zigtausend ebenso gute.

#Rutentaschen: Merkwürdig, es ist wie mit der Küche: Beim Gedanken an Edelstahlkaffeemaschinen, kupferne Bain-Mairies oder auch 8flammige-MegaGasHerde, oder Meinetwegen auch LeCreuset Schmortöpfe beschleunigt sich mein Puls. Aber Geschirrschränke oder Spülmaschinen, obwohl sie all der Bocus´schen Pracht zugrundeliegen und sie erst ermöglichen, lassen mein Herz kalt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

geomas schrieb:


> Dann bist Du (glaub ich) der erste Ükelaner, der ne Preston-Rute fischt.


Nicht wirklich, fische zwei Kopfruten von Preston ...


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Seltsam, gut gepolsterte Rutenfutterale sind für mich enorm wichtig für ein „gutes Gefühl” beim Weg zur Angelstelle oder zurück.
Hab knapp 2 Dutzend Einzelfutterale (Sleeves) und morgen kommen vermutlich noch 2 weitere aus „ex-Friedfischen-Bestand” hinzu.
Dazu Neopren-Bänder, damit ja nix gegeneinander klöttert.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Dann bist Du (glaub ich) der erste Ükelaner, der ne Preston-Rute fischt.



Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## geomas

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, fische zwei Kopfruten von Preston ...
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Ahh, okay - neulich irgendwann kam die Frage auf und niemand meldete sich. 
Dafür sind ja sonst ne Menge seltene Marken hier vertreten.


----------



## Made90

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nutze schon länger eine Rutentasche von Behr in ca 1,60. Dreiteilige Ruten bis 13´ Gesamtlänge finde dort ausreichend Platz. Sie hat zwei separate Fächer, in die wenn man rücksichtslos ist auch jeweils zwei montierte Ruten passen. Transportiert man nur zwei Ruten, ists luxuriös und sicher.
> Aussen ist eine längere Schirm/Kescherstabtasche mit Clip, sowie jeweils zwei grosse quadratische und zwei kleine Rechteckige Aufsatztaschen mit Reissverschluss, die Rollen, Spulen, WInterhandschuhe etc. aufnehmen können, aber leider zu knapp für ne 0,5l Getränkedose. Die Rutentasche hat verstellbare gepolsterte Rucksackriemen, von denen ich nur einen. nutze als Schultergurt.




Meinst du diese ?


----------



## Minimax

bubfesch schrieb:


> Meinst du diese ?



Oh, link vergessen, sorry; Nein, diese:








						Behr Allround-Rutentasche günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Behr Allround-Rutentasche günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



in, wie ich sehe, 150cm.
Wie gesagt, gibt bestimmt viele andere ebensogute.
Oha, sehe gerade die gibt's auch in gepolstert. wär vielleicht ein Upgrade wert.


----------



## Made90

Danke dir, die Behr die ich gefunden habe gibst auf Amazon mit Gratis Versand, wäre interessanter für mich da der Versand nach Luxemburg oft teuer ist... Die Sache mit dem Futteral hat aber noch Zeit mein aktueller hat das Salzwasser nicht so gut vertragen


----------



## geomas

Solche von Behr hab ich seit etwa 15 Jahren für Lampenstative und Blitzschirme.
Und für Bootsruten (das Futteral blieb gepackt an Bord von Vadderns Boot). So richtig warm werde ich mit diesen Behr-Futteralen aber nicht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Solche von Behr hab ich seit etwa 15 Jahren für Lampenstative und Blitzschirme.



Klingt son bisschen nach "Passable Aalrute"


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Solche von Behr hab ich seit etwa 15 Jahren für Lampenstative und Blitzschirme.
> Und für Bootsruten (das Futteral blieb gepackt an Bord von Vadderns Boot). So richtig warm werde ich mit diesen Behr-Futteralen aber nicht.




Dann werde ich weiter Suchen, mein Händler führt nur welche von Rive aber die sind mir viel zu teuer


----------



## geomas

Bei Futteralen und Taschen war ich schon immer speziell oder pingelig. 
Die schlanken Drennan-Sleeves gefallen mir sehr gut, sind aber für einige Ruten wirklich eng (wegen der Position der Rollen). Der Preis relativiert sich, da bei den meisten der Drennan-Sleeves hochwertige Neopren-Rutenbänder beigelegt sind.
Hab mir neulich im lokalen Angelladen alle „Hardcases” angesehen und fand alle waren komplett überteuert und schlecht gefertigt.


----------



## Hecht100+

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw3XoxBn-aWZ-gSwHZx1reUJ&cshid=1583969593126 
Schau dir die mal an, Eft deluxe Rucksack-Futteral, gut gepolstert, viel Platz super Preis


----------



## Mescalero

Schonmal jemand die Kogha Classy Angler Sensitip in der Hand gehabt? Ich schleiche schon eine ganze Weile um den Stecken herum, von den Daten her ist das ein sehr verlockendes Rütchen.
Bambus-Welsrute


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe damals viele dieser Serie in der Hand gehabt, meine das die von dir betrachtete einen weichen Blank hatte. Optisch im Laden waren alle in Ordnung, wenn du einen Laden in der Nähe hast, von meinem Gefühl stehen im Laden die besseren Stücke. ( siehe Duo von @Slappy)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang habe ich eine Montage-Rig-Frage an die Grund- und Posenangler, also an alle.
> 
> Es gibt hier einen trägen und flachen Bach, in dem ich gern mit Grundrute fischen würde aber es ist eng und das Ufer meist dicht bewachsen, Pickern oder Feedern ist da nicht gut möglich.
> 
> Kann man das Laufblei mit einer kleinen Pose oder so etwas wie einer Pilotkugel kombinieren? Das sollte doch funktionieren oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?



Wie auch im Film würde es auch bei dir funktionieren. Die Montage nennt sich überlanges Posenfischen. 
Bei dieser Montage kann mit mehr Blei gefischt werden was die Pose trägt nur das die Pose tiefer gestellt werden muss als der Fluß/Bach/See tief ist.
Bei stärkeren Wind oder Strömung muss dann aber auch mal eine etwas größere Pose genommen werden da sie sonst untertaucht bzw unter Wasser gedrückt wird. 
Ich hab meine Montage fürs überlange Fischen sicher schon mal hier beschrieben finde nur grad den Beitrag nicht.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Seltsam, gut gepolsterte Rutenfutterale sind für mich enorm wichtig für ein „gutes Gefühl” beim Weg zur Angelstelle oder zurück.
> Hab knapp 2 Dutzend Einzelfutterale (Sleeves) .





geomas schrieb:


> Bei Futteralen und Taschen war ich schon immer speziell oder pingelig.



kommt mir bekannt vor, ich komme auch auf 24, +1x2er+1x3er(unbenutzt)


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor, ich komme auch auf 24, +1x2er+1x3er(unbenutzt)


Das ist ja Platzmaessig ein zweites Angel Zimmer.


----------



## Racklinger

Thomas. schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor, ich komme auch auf 24, +1x2er+1x3er(unbenutzt)
> Anhang anzeigen 340383


Ist dass dein Angelzimmer oder ein Bild von deinem Tackle-Dealer????


----------



## Hecht100+

Ne, das ist sein Ankleidezimmer mit begehbarem Schrank.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist ja Platzmaessig ein zweites Angel Zimmer.



ich habe zwei Angelzimmer  klein aber mein, oder wie Frau immer sagt, nerv nicht geh in dein Kinderzimmer


----------



## Hecht100+

Also in mein 3er Futteral kriege ich je nach Art der Ruten/Rollen bis zu 10 komplette Ruten, dann habe ich meistens für alle Möglichkeiten was mit am Wasser. Ein Träger wäre dann nicht schlecht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hab ich am Wasser erledigt, hat über ne Stunde gedauert. Hier noch ein Bild von derBeute...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340366



Das erinnt mich daran "irgendwann" Urlaub an der Nordsee zu machen......nur dafür erstmal die Zeit haben 
Nochmal ein dickes Petri zu den frischen Heringen.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Hab mir neulich im lokalen Angelladen alle „Hardcases” angesehen und fand alle waren komplett überteuert und schlecht gefertigt.



@geomas
da suche ich auch noch ein oder zwei für meine 4,20er Match da ich sie erst am Wasser aufbaue, möchte ja nicht das sie verkratzen  , für ein Hardcases in 140cm könnte ich dir einen sehr guten günstigen Tip geben wenn du Interesse hast, natürlich über PN sonst ist sie nachher ausverkauft.


----------



## Waller Michel

Im Moment ist sogar vieles ausverkauft! 
Die Angler scheinen sich für die Saison zu Rüsten! 
Musste mir auch gerade etwas in England bestellen, da ich es im Moment in Deutschland nicht gefunden habe. 
Das River Pod von Korum habe ich mir geleistet!  Da will ich die Barbel Ruten von Fox drauf positionieren! 
Wenn die Saison beginnt, möchte ich dieses Jahr mal etwas den Barben nachstellen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Dann bist Du (glaub ich) der erste Ükelaner, der ne Preston-Rute fischt.


Nö, ich fische gern die Preston Monster Quiver in 3 m Länge, ist meine Standardrute im Winter auf die scheuen Rotaugenplötzen. Konnte damit schon Karpfen bis 60 cm einnetzen.


----------



## Ukel

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe zwei Angelzimmer  klein aber mein, oder wie Frau immer sagt, nerv nicht geh in dein Kinderzimmer


Wenn deine Gattin so etwas hat, doch kein Problem


----------



## Thomas.

Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn deine Gattin so etwas hat, doch kein Problem
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340384



nee leider nicht, die hat das kostspieligste Hobby der Welt, da kann ich Preislich nicht mit halten. Zwei wundervolle Enkeltöchter, und meine Frau ist Oma mit leib und seele.


----------



## Thomas.

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Angler scheinen sich für die Saison zu Rüsten!



leider nicht, es kommt zur zeit nichts nach, Lieferschwierigkeiten warum auch immer . bei Askari in DU sah es diese Woche aus wie nach einer 95% auf alles Auktion


----------



## Waller Michel

Thomas. schrieb:


> leider nicht, es kommt zur zeit nichts nach, Lieferschwierigkeiten warum auch immer . bei Askari in DU sah es diese Woche aus wie nach einer 95% auf alles Auktion


Ja das stimmt absolut! 
Auch meine Odyssee mit dem Karpfenstuhl ,ging sogar in die nächste Runde! 
Wurde verkauft, war aber nicht da !
Jetzt habe ich den Big Dady von Nash !
Das ist zwar ein top Stuhl aber mit 180 Euro auch kein Schnäppchen! 
Auch der Feederstuhl von Matrix und vieles mehr, ist auf dem deutschen Markt zur Zeit schwer zu bekommen! 
Warum auch immer?


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Am Fluß nebenan war es schön, aber recht windig oder besser böig.
> Hatte wieder die neue alte billige Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker mit. 1003er Ninja mit 0,14er Stroft GTM drauf, Vorfach 0,12er direkt an die Hauptschnur geknüpft. Kamasan B560 Größe 12 mit 10mm Breadpunch und ein Drennen Micro-Korb mit LB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es dauerte etwas, bis es mal an der (nicht ganz passenden) Bibberspitze zuppelte. Neue und besser passende Spitzen muß ich für diese Rute bei Gelegenheit mal suchen. Naja, der erste ganz klare Biß (wieder so ne Art Fallbiß) brachte auch sofort kernigen Widerstand. Es dauerte ne ganze Weile, dann konnte ich einen feisten Aland von knapp 50cm keschern.
> Diese Species ist mir ja ans Herz gewachsen und entsprechend groß war/ist die Freude.
> Die Silstar Matchpicker hat ausreichend Rückgrat für Fische dieser Größe und ähnelt somit eher der Darent Valley 8ft Specialist als meinen feinen Carbon-Pickern.
> 
> Es kamen dann noch sehr schnell zwei Ü20-Plötz, dann gabs ne Pause und erst in der Dämmerung ghab es dann noch 2 Plötz von unter 20cm.
> Beim Zusammenpacken war dann richtig Betrieb im Wasser. Ist wohl immer noch so, daß bei aufkommender Dunkelheit die Fische aktiver werden.



Na denn mal Petri zum Aland.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Da der Hering ja momentan als "Salzwasserükel" durchgeht, mal was für die Heringsangler.
Meine Montage unterscheidet sich bei fischen mit Paternoster in einem Kleinen, aber sehr praktischen Detail:
Zuerst stelle ich sicher dass alle Paternoster die gleiche Länge haben, sagen wir mal 150cm.
Dann messe ich die Distanz zwischen Spitze und Rollenfuß, sagen wir bei einer 3m Rute 250cm.
Ich ziehe 10cm für die Krümmung der Spitze ab, und 10cm fürs Gummi.
Jetzt binde ich mir ein "Zwischenvorfach" von 80cm.
Eine dicke (darf keinesfalls durch den Spitzenring flutschen..) Korkkugel ziehe ich auf die Hauptschnur, knote einen Wirbel an, dann das 80cm Stück Schnur, daran denn einen Karabinerwirbel in welchen das Paternoster eingehängt wird.
Ans untere Ende des Paternosters kommt neben dem Herigsblei, ein kräftiger, aber gut dehnbarer Gummiring.
Kling jetzt vielleich kompliziert und blöde, aber wers einmal so gemacht hat, macht es immer so...
Jetzt kann ich einfach kurbeln bis zum anschlagen der Kugel an den Spitzenring, schwinge das Blei in meine linke Hand und ziehe den Gummiring über die Rollenkurbel.
Schluß mit verheddern und mühseligem auseinandertüddeln... .
Die Fische hängen in Reihe unter der Rute und lassen sich prima abhaken..


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania




----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Mahlzeit !
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bach .......





Die Baumreihe ist normalerweise die Uferlinie ....




Aus dieser Perspektive isteigentlich kein Wasser zu sehen ....




Das in der unteren rechten Ecke ist die Außenfensterbank.....




die beiden Baumreihen sind eigentlich die Uferbepflanzung
	

		
			
		

		
	





So sieht das bei Normalstand aus ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tobias85

Auch wenn's zum angeln bescheiden ist: Ich freue mich darüber, dass meine Bäche seit bald zwei Monaten nahezu durchgängig so richtig Hochwasser haben. Denn der viele Regen füllt schließlich auch die Grundwasserspeicher ein Stück weit auf und im Sommer hat's dann vielleicht endlich mal wieder normale Wasserstände - den Bächen und der darin lebenden Fauna täte das mehr als gut.  

Auserdem wird so endlich das ganze Sediment der letzten anderthalb Jahre durchgespült und schafft wieder ein klein wenig mehr Struktur.


----------



## phirania

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bach .......
> Anhang anzeigen 340386
> 
> Die Baumreihe ist normalerweise die Uferlinie ....
> Anhang anzeigen 340387
> 
> Aus dieser Perspektive isteigentlich kein Wasser zu sehen ....
> Anhang anzeigen 340388
> 
> Das in der unteren rechten Ecke ist die Außenfensterbank.....
> Anhang anzeigen 340389
> 
> die beiden Baumreihen sind eigentlich die Uferbepflanzung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340390
> 
> So sieht das bei Normalstand aus ......
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Na dann hast du ja nicht so weit bis zum Wasser.....
Rute raus der Spass beginnt.
Aber ist schon heftig,da darf aber nicht mehr viel kommen.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn's zum angeln bescheiden ist: Ich freue mich darüber, dass meine Bäche seit bald zwei Monaten nahezu durchgängig so richtig Hochwasser haben. Denn der viele Regen füllt schließlich auch die Grundwasserspeicher ein Stück weit auf und im Sommer hat's dann vielleicht endlich mal wieder normale Wasserstände - den Bächen und der darin lebenden Fauna täte das mehr als gut.



Wenn der Boden das alles mal speichern würde.
Das meißte wird eh oberirdisch wieder abgeleitet weil im Boden nichts versickern kann.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn's zum angeln bescheiden ist: Ich freue mich darüber, dass meine Bäche seit bald zwei Monaten nahezu durchgängig so richtig Hochwasser haben. Denn der viele Regen füllt schließlich auch die Grundwasserspeicher ein Stück weit auf und im Sommer hat's dann vielleicht endlich mal wieder normale Wasserstände - den Bächen und der darin lebenden Fauna täte das mehr als gut.
> Auserdem wird so endlich das ganze Sediment der letzten anderthalb Jahre durchgespült und schafft wieder ein klein wenig mehr Struktur.



Dus hast natürlich recht, bei mir ists ähnlich. Und besonders der "Durchputz" Effekt ist wichtig, ich hoffe auch das sich dies säubernd und lindernd auf mein Flüßchen auswirkt.  Rein anglerisch-egoistisch bin ich aber nun langsam doch genervt (wie jedes Jahr). Ich hätte nun nichts dagegen, gebe ich zu, wenn Pegel und Durchfluss sich langsam wieder normalisieren würden, und auch das Wetter könnte sich netterweise etwas stabilisieren- ich fordere gar keinen hellen Sonnenschein und Frühlingshafte Temperaturen, nur etwas Stetigkeit, Milde und nicht soviel stürmisches Hin und her. 

Auch scheint mir eine für mich ungünstige Korrelation zwischen Schönen und Arbeitstagen einerseits, und Grässlichen und Freien Tagen zu bestehen. Aber nun ja, so ists halt, und wie Du schreibts: Für Gewässer, Tier und Pflanze ists ein Segen.


----------



## Andal

Vor allem ist es ganz natürlich und normal, dass die Pegel jetzt höher stehen. C'est la nature!

Das Wetter ist sich auch selbst mehr als genug. Auch wenn das mit der Vorstellung von uns wohlstandsverwahrlosten Menschen nicht immer harmoniert.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das Grundgerüst ist fertig, was immer noch das Problem ist die konische Feder. Im Notfall muß ich sie mir selber biegen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die Größe passt, evtl. etwas kleiner bauen?
@Andal, vielleicht kannst du mal deines ausmessen.


----------



## Tobias85

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn der Boden das alles mal speichern würde.
> Das meißte wird eh oberirdisch wieder abgeleitet weil im Boden nichts versickern kann.



Das meiste ja, aber je länger wir Wasser im Überschuss haben, desto länger kann auch Wasser in die Grundwasserspeicher durchsickern.


----------



## Tobias85

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Grundgerüst ist fertig, was immer noch das Problem ist die konische Feder. Im Notfall muß ich sie mir selber biegen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die Größe passt, evtl. etwas kleiner bauen?
> @Andal, vielleicht kannst du mal deines ausmessen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340398



Das sieht sehr gut aus, bin gespannt auf das Endprodukt!


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Grundgerüst ist fertig, was immer noch das Problem ist die konische Feder. Im Notfall muß ich sie mir selber biegen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die Größe passt, evtl. etwas kleiner bauen?
> @Andal, vielleicht kannst du mal deines ausmessen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340398


Und ich depp bestell mir den Helis Bissanzeiger


----------



## Ukel

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bach .......
> Anhang anzeigen 340386
> 
> Die Baumreihe ist normalerweise die Uferlinie ....
> Anhang anzeigen 340387
> 
> Aus dieser Perspektive isteigentlich kein Wasser zu sehen ....
> Anhang anzeigen 340388
> 
> Das in der unteren rechten Ecke ist die Außenfensterbank.....
> Anhang anzeigen 340389
> 
> die beiden Baumreihen sind eigentlich die Uferbepflanzung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340390
> 
> So sieht das bei Normalstand aus ......
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Hast du schon einmal versucht, auf dem überschwemmten Ufer zu angeln? Dort müssten doch Fische unterwegs sein, vor allem mit Fahrrad oder Moped auf dem Weg.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Grundgerüst ist fertig, was immer noch das Problem ist die konische Feder. Im Notfall muß ich sie mir selber biegen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die Größe passt, evtl. etwas kleiner bauen?
> @Andal, vielleicht kannst du mal deines ausmessen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340398


Breite über alles 21 cm
Höhe von Ablage bis unterem Bügel 8 cm
Anzeigestift über alles 9 cm
Feder über alles 4,5 cm
Feder, konischer Teil 1 cm
Feder unten gesteckt und nicht flexibel 1,5 cm
dto oben 1 cm

Noch weitere Daten erforderlich?

Der Konus der Feder ist nur dem dünneren Durchmesser des Anzeigestiftes geschuldet. Von daher für die Anzeige nicht relevant. Da kann man also durchaus eine gekaufte Feder verwenden ... oder eben eine aus Draht (niro) selber biegen.


----------



## Racklinger

So meine fürs erste letzte Erwerbung, eine kleine aber handliche Nubsie-Box.
Irgendwann werde ich dem Chaos in meinen Angeltaschen schon Herr


----------



## Hecht100+

@Andal Danke, reicht vollkommen. Höhe passt, Breite kann gekürzt werden.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> So meine fürs erste letzte Erwerbung, eine kleine aber handliche Nubsie-Box.
> Irgendwann werde ich dem Chaos in meinen Angeltaschen schon Herr
> Anhang anzeigen 340399
> Anhang anzeigen 340400


So eine Box (in grün) habe ich seit Jahren. Sehr praktisch, aber sie reisst es bei mir auch nicht raus.


----------



## Tikey0815

Racklinger schrieb:


> So meine fürs erste letzte Erwerbung, eine kleine aber handliche Nubsie-Box.
> Irgendwann werde ich dem Chaos in meinen Angeltaschen schon Herr
> Anhang anzeigen 340399
> Anhang anzeigen 340400


Da passen auch prima gesammelte Eheringe rein  Falls der Tacklewahn der Frau zuviel wurde


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> So eine Box (in grün) habe ich seit Jahren. Sehr praktisch, aber sie reisst es bei mir auch nicht raus.


Bei mir genauso, gibt so viele Dinge, die da nicht rein wollen.


----------



## geomas

Ich bin ein klein bisschen verliiiiebt!
Die Mitchell 300 sieht ähhh, lecker aus an dem endlos langen Korkgriff der alten Intrepid-Float-Rute.
Danke Minimax für den Hinweis auf die Mitchell!

PS: die kürzlich ersteigerte Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2205 muß vorerst in Norditalien bleiben - der Verkäufer kann sie derzeit nicht verschicken.
Da wird noch einiges durcheinandergeraten in der kommenden Zeit...


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Das hast du recht, sie ist schon optisch eine kleine Prinzessin. Und wenn Mitchell damals nicht ausgerechnet bei dieser Serie auf den Sparkurs gesetzt hätte, wäre sie noch tausendmal besser ausgefallen. Sie wurde zwischen 1965 und 1983 gebaut , auf dem Rollenfuß müßte die laufende Nummer stehen, insgesamt wurden 2.590.452 gebaut.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Grundgerüst ist fertig, was immer noch das Problem ist die konische Feder. Im Notfall muß ich sie mir selber biegen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die Größe passt, evtl. etwas kleiner bauen?
> @Andal, vielleicht kannst du mal deines ausmessen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340398



Das hast du sehr sauber gefertigt! 
Sieht gut aus! 

LG


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin ein klein bisschen verliiiiebt!
> Die Mitchell 300 sieht ähhh, lecker aus an dem endlos langen Korkgriff der alten Intrepid-Float-Rute.
> Danke Minimax für den Hinweis auf die Mitchell!
> 
> PS: die kürzlich ersteigerte Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2205 muß vorerst in Norditalien bleiben - der Verkäufer kann sie derzeit nicht verschicken.
> Da wird noch einiges durcheinandergeraten in der kommenden Zeit...


Die Mitchell ist auch optisch viel ansprechender, als die Shakespeare!


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> So eine Box (in grün) habe ich seit Jahren. Sehr praktisch, aber sie reisst es bei mir auch nicht raus.


Andal, du bist bekennender Nubsi-Fetischist, deine Sammlung könnte wahrscheinlich eine Werkstatt füllen.
Dass da so eine kleine, feine Box nicht ausreicht ist mir vollkommen klar


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin ein klein bisschen verliiiiebt!
> Die Mitchell 300 sieht ähhh, lecker aus an dem endlos langen Korkgriff der alten Intrepid-Float-Rute.
> Danke Minimax für den Hinweis auf die Mitchell!
> 
> PS: die kürzlich ersteigerte Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2205 muß vorerst in Norditalien bleiben - der Verkäufer kann sie derzeit nicht verschicken.
> Da wird noch einiges durcheinandergeraten in der kommenden Zeit...


Also um dieser Kombo gerecht zu werden musst du dir noch einen Tweed-Look zulegen, so Old-British Style


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Wirklich eine gelungene Kombination, damit kann man sich überall stolz sehen lassen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die Mitchell ist auch optisch viel ansprechender, als die Shakespeare!


Hätte man mich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gefragt, hätte ich gesagt die Shakespeare wäre qualitativ weit über Mitchell !
Mittlerweile hatte ich aber doch soviel gute Sachen von Mitchell in der Hand, das ich die Firma mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so schlecht einschätze  !!!! 
Gerade auch im Bereich Brandungsangeln haben die hochwertige Sachen auf dem Markt für einen schmalen Taler ,betrifft sowohl Ruten wie auch Rollen !

LG


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @geomas Das hast du recht, sie ist schon optisch eine kleine Prinzessin. Und wenn Mitchell damals nicht ausgerechnet bei dieser Serie auf den Sparkurs gesetzt hätte, wäre sie noch tausendmal besser ausgefallen. Sie wurde zwischen 1965 und 1983 gebaut , auf dem Rollenfuß müßte die laufende Nummer stehen, insgesamt wurden 2.590.452 gebaut.



Danke für die Info! 

Auf der 300 kann ich „unten” nur eine geprägte 2 erkennen.

Auf der 320 (die ist offenbar betont günstig gebaut worden) lese ich neben FRANCE auch 1003259.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Andal, du bist bekennender Nubsi-Fetischist, deine Sammlung könnte wahrscheinlich eine Werkstatt füllen.
> Dass da so eine kleine, feine Box nicht ausreicht ist mir vollkommen klar


Es liegt nicht an der Menge, oder der Box. Ich bin einfach, was das angeht, furchtbar g'schlampert, oder um es mit vornehmeren Worten zu sagen, ich versuche das Chaos zu beherrschen!


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> .Auf der 320 (die ist offenbar betont günstig gebaut worden) lese ich neben FRANCE auch 1003259.



Ja, du hast die 1003259 hergestellte 320er. Meine hat die Nummer 0962176, also etwas älter, aber nicht viel.




Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hätte man mich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gefragt, hätte ich gesagt die Shakespeare wäre qualitativ weit über Mitchell. Mittlerweile hatte ich aber doch soviel gute Sachen von Mitchell in der Hand, das ich die Firma mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so schlecht einschätze



Aber leider nicht bei dieser Rolle, hier ist der unterschied wie zwischen einer französischen CV2 und einem amerikanischen Straßenkreuzer, leider. Diese Rolle wurde entwickelt, um dem preisgünstigen Japanimporten alla DAM, Shakespeare und Co. zu begegnen, was auch gut geklappt hat. Aber die bei @geomas  kommende Ball Beaering läuft in einer anderen Klasse.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hätte man mich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gefragt, hätte ich gesagt die Shakespeare wäre qualitativ weit über Mitchell !
> Mittlerweile hatte ich aber doch soviel gute Sachen von Mitchell in der Hand, das ich die Firma mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so schlecht einschätze  !!!!
> Gerade auch im Bereich Brandungsangeln haben die hochwertige Sachen auf dem Markt für einen schmalen Taler ,betrifft sowohl Ruten wie auch Rollen !
> 
> LG


Was an den Mitchells aus frühen Jahren haften blieb, war der satte und seidene Lauf. Solchen Erinnerungen hängt man ein Leben lang nach.


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hätte man mich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gefragt, hätte ich gesagt die Shakespeare wäre qualitativ weit über Mitchell !
> Mittlerweile hatte ich aber doch soviel gute Sachen von Mitchell in der Hand, das ich die Firma mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so schlecht einschätze  !!!!
> Gerade auch im Bereich Brandungsangeln haben die hochwertige Sachen auf dem Markt für einen schmalen Taler ,betrifft sowohl Ruten wie auch Rollen !
> 
> LG



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meiner Meinung nach sind Mitchell und auch Shakespeare mittlerweile 2 Klepper im großen Pure-Fishing-Stall.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Was an den Mitchells aus frühen Jahren haften blieb, war der satte und seidene Lauf. Solchen Erinnerungen hängt man ein Leben lang nach.



Und die tolle Schnurverlegung, wie bei der 306 zum Beispiel



geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meiner Meinung nach sind Mitchell und auch Shakespeare mittlerweile 2 Klepper im großen Pure-Fishing-Stall.



Müßte leider richtig sein.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meiner Meinung nach sind Mitchell und auch Shakespeare mittlerweile 2 Klepper im großen Pure-Fishing-Stall.


Sind sie, aber man findet auch heute noch und immer wieder recht tolle Produkte bei beiden Firmen.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und die tolle Schnurverlegung, wie bei der 306 zum Beispiel


Der Klassiker, die 300er und später dann die Neuauflage, die 300X, fische ich einfach auch heute noch gerne. Es sind für MICH einfach Stilikonen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, du hast die 1003259 hergestellte 320er. Meine hat die Nummer 0962176, also etwas älter, aber nicht viel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber leider nicht bei dieser Rolle, hier ist der unterschied wie zwischen einer französischen CV2 und einem amerikanischen Straßenkreuzer, leider. Diese Rolle wurde entwickelt, um dem preisgünstigen Japanimporten alla DAM, Shakespeare und Co. zu begegnen, was auch gut geklappt hat. Aber die bei @geomas  kommende Ball Beaering läuft in einer anderen Klasse.



Ja das sollte von mir jetzt auch keine Allgemein Aussage sein! 
Aber das ein oder andere gute haben die mittlerweile wirklich! 
Um alle Artikel beurteilen zu können, kenne ich mich mit denen Ihren Produkten zu wenig aus !
Ich hab so meine Marken wie Daiwa ,Shimano ,Fox ,Mosella ,Black Cat und Sensas da rücke ich eigentlich nur von ab ,wenn das gesuchte Produkt in deren Reihen nicht verfügbar ist. 
Hatte halt von Mitchell das ein oder andere Produkt in den Händen was empfunden gut war !
Kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen dass das nicht auf alles zutrifft! 
Ich lasse mich da auch gerne belehren! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Glückwunsch zur 300 , sie passt wunderbar an die Rute. 
Die 300 ist mit einem Produktionszeitraum zwischen 1951 bis 89 und ca 13 Millionen gebauten Exemplaren sicher die erfolgreichste Stationärrolle. In den Ersten beiden Jahrzehnten war sie sicher eine state of the art Rolle, danach erkrankte Mitchell an der Deutsche-Kamera-Industrie-Krankheit.
Gut gewartet ist es eine absolut robuste, leistungsstarke Rolle, und für mich persönlich vom Design her ein herrlich elegantes, ikonisches Produkt der grande Natione, ähnlich der DS oder Mireille Matthieu.
Nie würde ich meine Stimme bei den Diskussionen unter unseren Rollengranden erheben, aber die 300 habe ich halbwegs verstanden, und kann Rat und wenn nötig Ersatzteile anbieten- eine meiner überzähligen Carbonscheiben könnte Wunder wirken, wenn DIr die Bremse etwas antiqiert erscheint. 300er Benutzer, ähnlich wie Spider Fahrer, müssen zusammen halten.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meiner Meinung nach sind Mitchell und auch Shakespeare mittlerweile 2 Klepper im großen Pure-Fishing-Stall.


Wie gesagt, lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren! 
Hatte hauptsächlich zeug zum Brandungsangeln in den Händen und jedenfalls das war gut ! Gesehen auf die Preisklasse versteht sich 

LG


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax Wir waren aber bei der 320, und wie man bei dieser ulkigen Rolle die Bremse überhaupt los bekommt hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen. Über die 300er kann man kaum was schlechtes berichten, die ist und war einfach die Ikone.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax Wir waren aber bei der 320, und wie man bei dieser ulkigen Rolle die Bremse überhaupt los bekommt hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen. Über die 300er kann man kaum was schlechtes berichten, die ist und war einfach die Ikone.


Die 320 und das Reden darüber habe ich aus naheliegenden und von Dir auch angerissenen Gründen wohl überlesen.  Ich habe ja mit der Nennung der 300 zu Beginn meines Beitrages ja thematisch gekennzeichnet. Aber bitte, ich wollte nicht absichtlich unterbrechen, lasst uns weiter von der Qualitätsrolle Mitchell 320oderso schwärmen  
Oh, da fällt mir die absolute Frechheit der WIedergänger 300 etc. Serien vor ein paar Jahren im Gewand seelen- und gedankenloser OEM Schindmähren ein. Haben sich aber angeblich gut verkauft durch legenden-leeching.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich selbst hatte ja die alte Silstar-Picker hier im Umland im Auge. Nachdem ein ursprünglicher Besichtigungstermin erst für Freitag geplant war, konnte ich ihn kurzfristig auf gestern Abend vorverlegen. Abgesehen vom Kork mit den üblichen Gebrauchsspuren und minimalen Abnutzungen an der Endkappe ist die Rute praktisch neuwertig. Diese Rute ist mit 126g ein absolutes Leichtgewicht, hat eine Länge von 2,90m und ein Wurfgewicht bis 10g. Nachdem ich sie in der Hand hatte war es garkeine Frage mehr, ob ich sie kaufen würde oder nicht... 

Ich bin anschließend direkt mit der Rute an den See gefahren, hab ein 3g-Blei an die 15er Schnur geknüppert und entlang des Ufers schräg in den Wind geworfen: Das Blei flog und flog und flog...gemessen an meiner Schrittlänge kam ich auf fast 30m mit den 3g Gewicht. Beim Einkurbeln hatte man den Eindruck, dass da eigentlich garnichts an der Schnur hängt, so wenig Gewicht war das. Ich habe noch 5 Minuten weitergeworfen, einfach weil mich die Leichtigkeit so fasziniert hat. Das ist eine unheimlich tolle Rute und ich freu mich auf das erste 20er Rotauge, das an diesem feinen Stock Rabatz machen wird. 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Rute:















Den Kork werde ich erst mal so lassen, so schlimm sieht er nämlich garnicht aus.


----------



## geomas

Eieieiei! 
Was für ein wunderschönes Rütchen, lieber Tobias! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Hoffentlich kannst Du bald den Kampf mit den muskelbepackten Rotaugen aufnehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön anzusehen die Rute, Tobi!


----------



## Waller Michel

Gefällt mir auch! 
Und ne 3 Gramm Montage auf die Entfernung bringen ist schon wirklich sehr gut! 

LG


----------



## geomas

Ganz kurz noch mal zum Thema Mitchell und Shakespeare heute: 
wie die am Markt positioniert werden entscheiden heutzutage irgendwelche Krawattenträger in der obersten Firmenetage und leider nicht der Erfindungsreichtum und die Detailliebe der Ingenieure.
Sicher gibts von beiden „Marken” auch heute noch gute Artikel, das will ich nicht in Abrede stellen.


----------



## Andal

Pass gut auf die Spitzen auf. Originale, original passende - auch von der Aktion her - sind schwer zu kriegen. Aber den Kork kannst du ganz leicht mit einer weichen Bürste und Haarshampoo reinigen. Wenn er dann wirklich trocken ist, mit Wachsöl eincremen und nachpolieren. Wird beinahe wie neu und haptisch ganz fein!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ganz kurz noch mal zum Thema Mitchell und Shakespeare heute:
> wie die am Markt positioniert werden entscheiden heutzutage irgendwelche Krawattenträger in der obersten Firmenetage und leider nicht der Erfindungsreichtum und die Detailliebe der Ingenieure.
> Sicher gibts von beiden „Marken” auch heute noch gute Artikel, das will ich nicht in Abrede stellen.



Ich sehe von denen halt sehr oft immer wieder solche billig Combos auf dem Markt! 
Das ist wohl auch Marketing Strategie denke ich. 

LG


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> Was an den Mitchells aus frühen Jahren haften blieb, war der satte und seidene Lauf. Solchen Erinnerungen hängt man ein Leben lang nach.



Du meintest wohl eher Kaffeemühle


----------



## Minimax

Mitchell, Shakespeare, DAM, ABU etc. sind Namen die alle paar Jahre gehandelt werden, und die der jeweilige Besitzer sich auf die von ihm georderten und in Vertrieb gebrachten Produkte drucken lassen kann.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Pass gut auf die Spitzen auf. Originale, original passende - auch von der Aktion her - sind schwer zu kriegen. Aber den Kork kannst du ganz leicht mit einer weichen Bürste und Haarshampoo reinigen. Wenn er dann wirklich trocken ist, mit Wachsöl eincremen und nachpolieren. Wird beinahe wie neu und haptisch ganz fein!



Danke, das werd ich später ausprobieren! Und die Spitzen werde ich hüten wie einen Schatz.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl eher Kaffeemühle


In den 70ern gab es in der Tat richtige Kaffeemühlen und auch erste, verhaltene Basteltipps, wie man sie leiser bekam. Die Mitchells gehörten da aber nicht dazu!


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Mitchell, Shakespeare, DAM, ABU etc. sind Namen die alle paar Jahre gehandelt werden, und die der jeweilige Besitzer sich auf die von ihm georderten und in Vertrieb gebrachten Produkte drucken lassen kann.



DAM auch? 
Dachte das wäre wieder seit langem in fester Hand ?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas
Die Mitchell 300 ist zwar sehr stilecht und Oldschool doch gegen ne 2205 hätte ich sie nicht getauscht.
Die Funktionalität der Shakespeare ist schon weit besser wie die einer Mitchell, alternativ hätte man noch ne Europa Klasse Deluxe nehmen können oder dann gleich ne kleine Quick .
Ich hab damals meine Michell 300 samt Ersatzspulen verkauft da ich nicht zurecht kam damit, letztes Jahr hat dann wider eine vom Recyclinghof zu mir gefunden.....die liegt momentan in der Schublade und wartet das ich ihr evtl doch noch mal ne Chance gebe.

Bin auf jedenfall auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt, vorallem wie du damit zurecht kommst.


----------



## geomas

Na den Vergleich der 300 mit der 2205 kann ich hoffentlich irgendwann in Nach-Corona-Zeiten ziehen.
Bin selbst sehr gespannt wie sich die alten Rollen am Wasser machen. Ne Vitrine hab ich ja nicht - was ins Haus kommt muß auch arbeiten.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> DAM auch?
> Dachte das wäre wieder seit langem in fester Hand ?


Ja, aber in keiner guten- jedenfalls wenn man sich die aktuellen Mirdochegal-Rollen und Kloppi-Ruten mit dem Label anguckt. Die sind bestimmt je nach Preisklasse und Massstäben vernünftiges Zeug -oder eben auch nicht. Eine herausgehobene Stellung, wie es einst der ANspruch der DAM war, man denke an die alten unzerstörbaren und opulent konstruierten FInessas, hat das LABEL DAM nicht mehr inne.

Ich war mal in einem alten Angelladen, kurz vor Auflösung, und liess mir von dem noch älteren Besitzer einige verstaubte spätneunziger Rollen zeigen. Fürchterliche Plastikklapperkästen, und der arme alte Herr stotterte immer wieder als einziges Argument "D-A-M", es war traurig und rührend. Ich hab dann schnell aus Verlegenheit ein paar Blinker gekauft und bin geflohen. Die alten Namen sind Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Andal

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, dauert es meistens verdammt lange, bis die Kunden wieder vom Besseren belehrt sind. Die DAM hat heute durchaus wieder sehr empfehlenswerte Sachen im Angebot. Aber anders herum wird auch ein Stiefel daraus. Ehedem renomierte Marken können sehr lange Krempel verhökern, bis die Leute begreifen, dass sie Mist kaufen. So mancher Shimanist kann davon ein Lied singen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei Shimano gab es ab und an mal, wie soll ich es nennen, ne nicht ganz so zum angeln geeignete Rute - aber noch nie ne schlechte Rolle.
Mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich, warum man sich das antut mit den alten Rollen...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...
> Mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich, warum man sich das antut mit den alten Rollen...




Weil sie so schön aussehen und klickern und klackern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aber in keiner guten- jedenfalls wenn man sich die aktuellen Mirdochegal-Rollen




Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen leiber Mini.

Gute Ruten und Rolle sind immer noch im Angebot der jetzigen DAM!
Ich nenne jetzt keine Modell da ich für Werbung nichts bekomme und ich nicht will dass die guten Modell schnell ausverkauft sind. Per PN aber gern.
Die Masse ist aber Durchschnittsware für breite Masse an Sonntagsanglern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> bis die Leute begreifen, dass sie Mist kaufen. So mancher Shimanist kann davon ein Lied singen.




Was von shimanski meinst du genau mit Mist?


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei Shimano gab es ab und an mal, wie soll ich es nennen, ne nicht ganz so zum angeln geeignete Rute - aber noch nie ne schlechte Rolle.
> Mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich, warum man sich das antut mit den alten Rollen...


Bei der ükeltypischen Fischerei kann man problemlos bestimmte alte Rollen einsetzen. Bei anderen Angelarten, wie Spinnfischen, Meeresangeln etc. setze ich auch lieber auf modernes Equipement. Alleine schon wegen den Einzügen pro Kurbelumdrehung. Da lassen die alten Rollen leider doch arg zu wünschen übrig - nicht alle, aber die allermeisten!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was von shimanski meinst du genau mit Mist?


Vieles von Shimano ist nicht schlecht. Aber es ist das Geld nicht wert, was dafür verlangt wird. Da haben andere Mütter schönere Töchter. Aber das soll jeder für sich behandeln. Ich lebe seit vielen, vielen Jahren mit dieser Firma im Zwiespalt. Das muss nicht jeder teilen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es ist das Geld nicht wert, was dafür verlangt wird




Das hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr zum Positiven verändert.
Das P/L Verhältnis ist besser geworden(von E-Teilen mal abgesehen).
Es seien nur mal die P3 P4 Rollen und deren Nachfolger genannt, welche inzwischen massenhaft an den Gewässern zu sehen sind - gut und günstig.
Die Topmodelle lassen sie sich aber immer noch vergolden(genau wie auch andere Marken).

Und bei Rutencarbontechnik sind die mMn momentan Marktführer, evtl. ist Daiwa mit einigen Modellen nahe dran.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr zum Positiven verändert.
> Das P/L Verhältnis ist besser geworden(von E-Teilen mal abgesehen).
> Es seien nur mal die P3 P4 Rollen und deren Nachfolger genannt, welche inzwischen massenhaft an den Gewässern zu sehen sind - gut und günstig.
> Die Topmodelle lassen sie sich aber immer noch vergolden(genau wie auch andere Marken).


Ist doch schön, dass es so unterschiedliche Präferenzen gibt. Wir würden sonst alle mit einer uralten Glasrute und einer unverschämt teuren Pin am Wasser sitzen, das noch ältere Sakko tragen und hätten nichts mehr zu diskutieren, weil wir nur noch Mantren murmeln würden...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, dass es so unterschiedliche Präferenzen gibt. Wir würden sonst alle mit einer uralten Glasrute und einer unverschämt teuren Pin am Wasser sitzen, das noch ältere Sakko tragen und hätten nichts mehr zu diskutieren, weil wir nur noch Mantren murmeln würden...




Was für Präferenzen?
Das ist nur meine Beobachtung.

Ansonsten hast recht. Meinetwegen soll jeder angeln womit er will.
Hübsch anzusehen sind die alten Gerätschaften ja und es sind ja längst nicht mehr für alle Angler genügend Glas- oder Bambusprügel vorhanden heutzutage.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Weil sie so schön aussehen und klickern und klackern.


Ich denke, das fasst es gut zusammen 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen leiber Mini.
> Gute Ruten und Rolle sind immer noch im Angebot der jetzigen DAM!
> Die Masse ist aber Durchschnittsware für breite Masse an Sonntagsanglern.



Ich pflichte Dir sofort bei, lieber Prof, ich schrieb ja auch:



Minimax schrieb:


> Die sind bestimmt je nach Preisklasse und Massstäben vernünftiges Zeug -oder eben auch nicht.



Das sind ja ganz ähnliche AUssagen. Mir ging es vor allem darum klarzumachen, dass allein der Schriftzug DAM 
nicht mehr automatisch, wie offenbar in den 60ern und 70ern für gute Qualität steht: Man muss von Modell zu Modell
prüfen, ob ein Produkt über dem Durchschnitt liegt, und ich bin mir sicher, das dies bei dem heutigen Label nicht öfter
vorkommt als bei der X-beliebigen Konkurrenz. Das ist dann eben nicht mehr eine Firmenphlosophie, sondern ein glücklicher 
OEM Einkauf, der nichts über den Rest der Produktpalette aussagt.

Aber ganz unabhängig davon, pfeiff doch einfauch auf die Werbemillionen und gib die Enpfehlung raus, ich wär da sehr neugierig,
und wir paar Ükel und die drei Mitleser (Hallo, Jungs!) werden den Bestand schon nicht aufkaufen, oder?
hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Präferenzen?


Zum Beispiel die Präferenz, sich fallweise, oder dauerhaft damit aus der Zeit fallen zu lassen. Du hast deine anglerischen Eigenheiten, ich habe sie und ein anderer wieder ganz andere. Und das ist mehr als gut so!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Präferenz, sich fallweise, oder dauerhaft damit aus der Zeit fallen zu lassen. Du hast deine anglerischen Eigenheiten, ich habe sie und ein anderer wieder ganz andere. Und das ist mehr als gut so!



Achso.
Ja das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn dann nächste Woche die neuen Federn kommen, wird es noch besser aussehen und man kann dann auch sagen, wie empfindlich das ganze dann ist. So aber wird es aussehen, bis auf die Feder, die kommt noch anders.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und bei Rutencarbontechnik sind die mMn momentan Marktführer, evtl. ist Daiwa mit einigen Modellen nahe dran.


Muss ich mal dick unterstreichen.
Die Japaner (Shimano,Gamakatsu,Daiwa als führende große) und ihre zuliefernden Blankbau-Manufakturen treiben einfach am meisten Aufwand, wollen immer wieder neues und Verbesserungen.
Der große Rest anderer Anbieter kauft das 08/15 Material, wie auch quasi alle Rutenbauer-Shops nur damit versorgt werden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Alter Schwede - das sieht ja fast besser aus als das Original....


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Muss ich mal dick unterstreichen.
> Die Japaner und ihre zuliefernden Blankbaumanufakturen treiben einfach am meisten Aufwand.



Du erwähnst ja öfter mal das HPC 200, aus dem ja auch meine Super Ultegra Stippen bestehen - also ich habe einige Meeresruten mit 300 und 400 gefischt, aber bei denen bemerkt man das garnicht so sehr. Bei den Stippen jedoch, zeigt sich die Überlegenheit dieses Materials - die SU ist wohl die beste Whip die ich je in der Hand hatte. Super leicht, trotzdem steiff wie ein Brett und blitzschnell - einfach traumhaft, diese Rute mit 6Metern lässig am Abschlußknauf zu führen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, und der bzw. die Quantensprunge ggü. den Vorgenerationen werden sehr deutlich. 

Bei vielen Ruten sucht man die suggerierten höheren Carbonnummern erstmal, m.M.n. sind die auch besonders für den höheren Kaufpreis gedacht.
Das beste Grundmaterial setzt aber nicht die Wirkungen des Blankdesigners oder Rutenarchitekten außer Kraft, der spielt schon mehr als die erste Geige.

Wobei wir gerade bei Rutenbeurteilungen wieder sehr beim individuellen Geschmack ankommen, und ab da wird es schwierig ohne vorherige trennscharfe persönlich-individuelle Stellungnahme.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor, ich komme auch auf 24, +1x2er+1x3er(unbenutzt)
> Anhang anzeigen 340383



Gütiger Herr - soetwas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen..
Was machst Du nur mit all diesen Hüten...


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn dann nächste Woche die neuen Federn kommen, wird es noch besser aussehen und man kann dann auch sagen, wie empfindlich das ganze dann ist. So aber wird es aussehen, bis auf die Feder, die kommt noch anders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340421
> Anhang anzeigen 340422



Phantastisch, 
Dank dem Ükelschwarm und vor allem und ganz besonders Deiner bewundernswerten Ingenierskunst entsteht zum ersten mal seit 4 Dekaden wieder ein waschechter Mardon, bereit feinste Bisse anzuzeigen. Jurassic Park, Hut ab!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

OT:  Kann man eigentlich ein Handyvideo hier auch einstellen??


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> aber noch nie ne schlechte Rolle.
> Mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich, warum man sich das antut mit den alten Rollen...


rhinefisher  leider gab es eine, ich habe sie hier, zur Verteidigung muss ich aber auch sagen das sie, so weit ich weis nicht offiziell wie ihre großen Geschwister in Deutschland angeboten wurde, es ist die G-1, eine Rolle die es einfach nicht verdient hat den Namen    zu tragen (die großen G-2 -3 -4 wurden von DAM vertrieben).

zur  Mitchell 300, war einer der ersten Rollen die ich hatte als ich mit dem sammeln angefangen habe und noch nicht Wuste wo die Reise hin gehen soll , eine Ikone ein Meilenstein? auf jeden fall, aber ehr wegen der langen Bauzeit der riesigen Stückzahl, sie sieht auch schick aus, aber satter seidiger lauf, klickern und klackern, vergleichen mit einer DS? ich glaube ich habe ein Montags Modell erwischt, könnte man ehr mit einer 2CV vergleichen, sieht lustig aus, alles andere ist richtig was für Popo (ich habe so Dinger gefahren)  



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gütiger Herr - soetwas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen..
> Was machst Du nur mit all diesen Hüten...


ab und an mal aufziehen, Hüte habe ich aber nur 2 und die sieht man auf dem Bild nicht, das sind Mützen(sieht man auch nicht alle) und die trage ich seit dem ich 13 bin(war) meine älteste ist 40Jahre die würde ich nicht einmal gegen eine  Stella tauschen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> rhinefisher leider gab es eine, ich habe sie hier


Ich habe auch eine von Shimano, eine vollgezinkte gar nicht mal so alte, wo das Ritzel aus Zinkdruckguss ist, also beide ineinander laufende Hauptzahnräder(!), damit unglaublich furchtbar. 
Und sogar auch eine Daiwa mit einem anderen miesen Trick. 
Zwei Kandidaten für den Rollen-Zombie-Thread.


			https://www.pescaloccasione.de/image/cache/data/varie/Shimano/alivio-fb-600x600_26.jpg
		

die in rot:


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/g5MAAOSw8-xZymYY/s-l300.jpg
		


Diese Bauarten würde ich niemanden, nichtmal dem unbedarftesten oder grobmotorischten Einsteiger empfehlen, denn die Chance auf einen Angel-Fürimmer-Aussteiger steigen damit sicher stark an.

Vergleichweise kenne ich keine derartigen Low-End aus dem Ryobi-Werk, deren Ecusima u. Passion usw. sind um mehrere Ligastufen besser.


----------



## Tobias85

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn dann nächste Woche die neuen Federn kommen, wird es noch besser aussehen und man kann dann auch sagen, wie empfindlich das ganze dann ist. So aber wird es aussehen, bis auf die Feder, die kommt noch anders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340421
> Anhang anzeigen 340422



Ist doch meisterhaft geworden, ich find's jetzt schon toll


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> rhinefisher  leider gab es eine, ich habe sie hier, zur Verteidigung muss ich aber auch sagen das sie, so weit ich weis nicht offiziell wie ihre großen Geschwister in Deutschland angeboten wurde, es ist die G-1, eine Rolle die es einfach nicht verdient hat den Namen    zu tragen (die großen G-2 -3 -4 wurden von DAM vertrieben).


Dann war da auch die DAM SLS-2 von, 


			http://www.retrofishing.com/media/djcatalog2/images/item/3/dam-quick-sls-2_f.jpg
		

eine große Schande für alle beteiligten, denn am Rotor war ein billigstes Zinkdruckgussritzel angepresst! 
Wie bei den vorherigen einfachsten Drahtbügelrollen für 10DM. Und diese SLS-2 war eigentlich die interessante Größe für Universalangeln, hat meine Freundschaft mit DAM-Rollen bis heute stark ins Gegenteil beinflusst, und ich würde keine von deren Rollenprodukten ohne vorherige Expertise jemals wieder jemanden zuraten können.

(Die Explosionszeichnung ist heute noch in meinem Ordner für alte Rollen)

Kandidat für den Rollen-Zombie-Thread, oder Wandelne-Tote ab Werk.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tobias passen deine Spitzen richtig? Meine habe ich leicht eingeschliffen, passten nur ca. 1cm tief rein. Bei mir sind es aber 4 Spitzen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann war da auch die DAM SLS-2 von,



ich hätte 100€ darauf gewettet das du die SLS-2 ansprichst 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kandidat für den Rollen-Zombie-Thread, oder Wandelne-Tote ab Werk.



gibt es den Thread?


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal Danke, reicht vollkommen. Höhe passt, Breite kann gekürzt werden.


Bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Nachbau


----------



## Hecht100+

Rollen-Zombie-Thread, geile Idee.

@Tobias85 Die Feder bestand vorher aus einer Büroklammer, da federt nichts. Aber so ist es schon sehr sehr nahe dran, Spitze muß noch etwas gekürzt werden und dann mal probieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> gibt es den Thread?


Jetzt ja. 
Und die SLS2 ist der Patient Numero 1.


----------



## Tobias85

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Tobias passen deine Spitzen richtig? Meine habe ich leicht eingeschliffen, passten nur ca. 1cm tief rein. Bei mir sind es aber 4 Spitzen.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Eigentlich gehören wohl auch 4 dazu, aber bei dieser waren nur drei dabei. Da die ganz feinen Spitzen dabei sind, kann ich das aber verschmerzen.  

Meine passen perfekt, gehen mehrere cm rein und sitzen schön straff. Ich hab auch noch eine alte kurze Silstar-Duplon-Telepicker mit einer intakten und einer defekten* Spitze. Spitzen und Picker lassen sich beliebig kombinieren bei mir, das passt alles.

*Vielleicht mache ich da noch eine Swingtip draus, dann hab ich zusätzlich eine ultrakurze Schwingspitzenrute.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Weil sie so schön aussehen und klickern und klackern.



Gug mal hier:











Diese Mitchell können schon was ab. Damals noch im Einsatz an der YAD Speciman in 2lbs.

Edit: @geomas 
Das Netz im Bild ist jetzt am Cormoran Kescher drauf, der Dam Kescherkopf hat vor 2 Jahren leider den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Hering 58

@Tobias85
Herzlichen Glückwunsch,was für ein wunderschönes Rütchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, das ist ja wahre Tackle-Poesie für die Augen, die @geomas und @Tobias85 hier präsentiert haben. Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesen wunderbaren Ruten und natürlich auch zur ewig jungen Mitchell 300 (auch wenn ich in meiner Zeit als Jungangler häufig die Schnur wieder aus der Achse, um die sie sich gerne mal gewickelt hat, pulen musste) Meine Hochachtung geht auch an @Hecht100+. Ich finde es immer wieder bewundernswert, mit welchen handwerklichen Geschick hier Projekte in kurzer Zeit realisiert werden, wirklich gelungen.

Ich habe mich von meiner gestrigen Tour auch wieder erholt. Auch wenn die Saubermacherei und die Verarbeitung der ganzen Fische anstrengend war und der Rabelsund für mich nicht gerade um die Ecke liegt, hat es richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Es war gestern so ein Tag, an dem man Dinge ausprobieren musste. Erst das dritte Heringspatanoster schien den Geschmack der Silberlinge zu treffen, das Suchen der richtigen Tiefe (der Rabelsund soll rund 20 Meter tief sein) war ebenfalls gefragt . Mit anderen Worten: auch Heringsangeln ist nicht unbedingt eine stumpfe Angelegenheit.
Heute gab es bei uns übrigens ... richtig Heringe. Und die waren richtig lecker!


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
sieht richtig Lecker aus ,guten Appetit.Ich will nächste Woche auch mal auf Hering los.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> sieht richtig Lecker aus ,guten Appetit.Ich will nächste Woche auch mal auf Hering los.


Dann wünsche ich Dir ordentlich Fisch, @Hering 58! Wo geht es hin?


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich, warum man sich das antut mit den alten Rollen..


Mein Freund, es gibt nichts schöneres. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunte
Danke.Ich fahre immer nach Kiel,das ist nicht so weit.


----------



## Jason

Ich komme mit dem lesen hier nicht mehr mit. Warum tut ihr mir das an? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Heute gab es bei uns übrigens ... richtig Heringe. Und die waren richtig lecker!

Anhang anzeigen 340439


Lecker


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Rollen-Zombie-Thread, geile Idee.
> 
> @Tobias85 Die Feder bestand vorher aus einer Büroklammer, da federt nichts. Aber so ist es schon sehr sehr nahe dran, Spitze muß noch etwas gekürzt werden und dann mal probieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 340425
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340426


Drauf hast du es ja. Das kann keiner bestreiten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Heute gab es bei uns übrigens ... richtig Heringe. Und die waren richtig lecker!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340439


Das ist jetzt quasi Folter - für mich.


----------



## rutilus69

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt quasi Folter - für mich.


Nicht nur für Dich


----------



## rhinefisher

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mein Freund, es gibt nichts schöneres.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Na ja - ich weiß nicht....
Entweder versucht man in die Kindheit zurückzufinden, oder man versucht diesem Elend einer Kindheit mit solchen Rollen zu entkommen...
Wenn ich nicht Vaters Ambassadeure hätte verwenden dürfen, wer weiß ob mir die frühen Statios nicht die Fischerei komplett vermiest hätten..
Was habe ich unter der "Olympic" gelitten.. die habe ich sogar noch irgendwo rumliegen.
Erst die Ambidex haben mich mit Statios versöhnt..


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - ich weiß nicht....
> Entweder versucht man in die Kindheit zurückzufinden, oder man versucht diesem Elend einer Kindheit mit solchen Rollen zu entkommen...
> Wenn ich nicht Vaters Ambassadeure hätte verwenden dürfen, wer weiß ob mir die frühen Statios nicht die Fischerei komplett vermiest hätten..
> Was habe ich unter der "Olympic" gelitten.. die habe ich sogar noch irgendwo rumliegen.
> Erst die Ambidex haben mich mit Statios versöhnt..


Obwohl ich da selbst leider nichts mehr bestize an alten Angelsachen ,finde ich das meiste wirklich richtig schön!  Und ja es lässt bei mir auch Nostalgie hochkommen! 

Aber am Wasser vermisse ich davon auch absolut nichts!  Ich würde damit mein Angelzimmer schmücken! 
Das muss allerdings jeder für sich selbst entscheiden 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - ich weiß nicht....
> Entweder versucht man in die Kindheit zurückzufinden, oder man versucht diesem Elend einer Kindheit mit solchen Rollen zu entkommen...
> Wenn ich nicht Vaters Ambassadeure hätte verwenden dürfen, wer weiß ob mir die frühen Statios nicht die Fischerei komplett vermiest hätten..
> Was habe ich unter der "Olympic" gelitten.. die habe ich sogar noch irgendwo rumliegen.
> Erst die Ambidex haben mich mit Statios versöhnt..


Wie? Ich ging immer davon aus, dass es schon besser werden würde. Und es wurde, in der Rollenhinsicht, tatsächlich besser. Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, meist aus reiner Nostalgie und schönen Erinnerungen gespeist, hat sich das bis heute auch gehalten.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Entweder versucht man in die Kindheit zurückzufinden,



Bei welchem Hobbie - Steckenpferd nicht ohne Grund genannt- ist das denn nicht der Fall?  Wir wollen doch alle nur zurück.


----------



## Andal

Es ist eine gnädige menschliche Eigenschaft, dass man sich leichter an das Gute, als an eher suboptimale Erfahrungen erinnert. Zumal es ja keinem weh tut, wenn man gerne solchen Nostalgien nachhängt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist eine gnädige menschliche Eigenschaft, dass man sich leichter an das Gute, als an eher suboptimale Erfahrungen erinnert. Zumal es ja keinem weh tut, wenn man gerne solchen Nostalgien nachhängt.


Das ganz gewiss nicht! 
Bei mir sind das aber auch hauptsächlich Gewässer an die ich mich sehr gerne erinnere und dorthin zurück finde! 
Die Bambusstecken jetzt nicht so sehr


----------



## Andal

Selbst wenn es nicht die Gerätschaften sind, ich fische auch lieber mit Carbon, denn mit Bambus, so sind es Plätze, Situationen, oder irgendwas in der Richtung. Dafür hat man ja die guten Erinnerungen, denen man sorgsam pfleglich nachgeht. Man ist zwar bisweilen ein bisschen enttäuscht, weil es nicht mehr so ist, wie es mal war. Aber es ist aus meiner Sicht allemal besser nachzufühlen, als nur nachzutrauern.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei welchem Hobbie - Steckenpferd nicht ohne Grund genannt- ist das denn nicht der Fall?  Wir wollen doch alle nur zurück.



Rufen wir uns nochmal kurz die offizielle Definition des Begriffs "Hobby" ins Gedächtnis: größtmöglicher Aufwand bei geringstmöglichem Nutzen
Dabei ist es egal, ob man zu viel für alte Sachen, die anderen völlig wertlos erscheinen, ausgibt oder ein Blechboot mit E-Motor, Echolot und allerlei anderem Firlefanz für ein paar tausend Euro kauft. Der (gute) Effekt bleibt derselbe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nicht die Gerätschaften sind, ich fische auch lieber mit Carbon, denn mit Bambus, so sind es Plätze, Situationen, oder irgendwas in der Richtung. Dafür hat man ja die guten Erinnerungen, denen man sorgsam pfleglich nachgeht. Man ist zwar bisweilen ein bisschen enttäuscht, weil es nicht mehr so ist, wie es mal war. Aber es ist aus meiner Sicht allemal besser nachzufühlen, als nur nachzutrauern.



Da hast du wirklich Recht! 
Die alte Zeit kommt nicht mehr zurück! 

Wie ich vielleicht so 20 war ,war ich mit einer Gruppe Angler in Holland an der Maas . Wildcampen und Angeln ,das waren herliche 14 Tage !
Egal aber wie oft ich dort nochmal hinfahre, die Zeit kommt nicht zurück! 
Man muss neue schöne Dinge kreieren und erleben ! 

LG


----------



## Andal

...der gute Kilometer Strecke der Attel bei Pfaffing, keine Ahnung, ob es da heute noch Gastkarten gibt, sieht heute, nach 40 Jahren, nicht mehr so aus wie seinerzeit, als ich mit dem Vater noch dort fischte. Aber der sähe auch ohne WaWiAmt nicht mehr so aus, weil eben ein Fluss immer fließt. Aber schön ist es dort immer noch!


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da hast du wirklich Recht!
> Die alte Zeit kommt nicht mehr zurück!
> 
> Wie ich vielleicht so 20 war ,war ich mit einer Gruppe Angler in Holland an der Maas . Wildcampen und Angeln ,das waren herliche 14 Tage !
> Egal aber wie oft ich dort nochmal hinfahre, die Zeit kommt nicht zurück!
> Man muss neue schöne Dinge kreieren und erleben !
> 
> LG


Verbinde doch die schönen Erinnerungen mit neuen Erfahrungen. Die Maas gibt es immer noch!


----------



## Mescalero

Manches wird sogar besser. 
Hier wurden vor ein paar Jahren einige Kilometer Fluss renaturiert, ein Träumchen ist das jetzt! Dem alten Kanal trauert ganz bestimmt niemand nach.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Verbinde doch die schönen Erinnerungen mit neuen Erfahrungen. Die Maas gibt es immer noch!


Ja ja so hab ich das doch auch gemeint! 
Selbst was kreieren!  Nicht drauf warten dass das alte zurück kommt! Trotzdem schöne Erinnerungen behalten


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Manches wird sogar besser.
> Hier wurden vor ein paar Jahren einige Kilometer Fluss renaturiert, ein Träumchen ist das jetzt! Dem alten Kanal trauert ganz bestimmt niemand nach.


Auch die Wasserqualität is vielerorts besser als früher. ....da denke ich nur an den Rhein


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Manches wird sogar besser.
> Hier wurden vor ein paar Jahren einige Kilometer Fluss renaturiert, ein Träumchen ist das jetzt! Dem alten Kanal trauert ganz bestimmt niemand nach.


Es ist einiges besser geworden, nicht nur Angelzeug. Wenn ich nur daran denke, was in den Bächen und Flüssen noch so alles floß. Holdrio im Damenklo!
Da ist es kein Schaden, dass wir in moderneren und vor allem saubereren Zeiten leben.


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp - schöne Spiegler neben den liebenswerten Rollen! Mal sehen, wer sich an meinen alten Mitchells die Ehre gibt.
Und eine neuere Mitchell warter auch noch auf einen kernigen Gegner - die Quartz aus Heinz' Bestand kam hier zwar schon zum Einsatz, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

@Wuemmehunter - meine Großmutter ist 104 Jahre alt geworden und hat bis zuletzt von den Rostocker Bratheringen in ihrer Studentenzeit* geschwärmt.
Also die Salzwasserükel sind offenbar gut für die Gesundheit - laß sie Dir schmecken.


*) es gab damals in Rostock verschiedene Mensen, aber sie hat sich lieber drei Bratheringe geholt - auch billig und es hat ihr besser geschmeckt.


----------



## geomas

Zum Thema altes Angelgerät: das schöne am Hobby ist ja, daß man heute mit laut klackernden Metallrollen und schweren Glasfasrerruten angeln kann und am nächsten Tag mit einem Carbon-Leichtgewicht mit Magnesium-Rolle. Niemand kann mich diesbezüglich zu rationalem Handeln zwingen.


----------



## Andal

Heringe an alten Glasruten gefangen und dann mit Hafermehl und reichlich Butterschmalz ausgebacken... langsam gehen die Gedanken durcheinander und mein Bett beginnt immer lauter zu rufen.


----------



## geomas

#posengummis
#posenringe
#floatcaps

Hatte mir nach der Posengummi-Diskussion vor ein paar Tagen aus Neugier welche („Silikongummis Made in Germany”) im www bestellt.
Sofern morgen nicht die Welt untergeht, mache ich ein paar Tests und Bilder. Die Float-Caps von Drennan und Middy zum Vergleich liegen bereit.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #posengummis
> #posenringe
> #floatcaps
> 
> Hatte mir nach der Posengummi-Diskussion vor ein paar Tagen aus Neugier welche („Silikongummis Made in Germany”) im www bestellt.
> *Sofern morgen nicht die Welt untergeht*, mache ich ein paar Tests und Bilder. Die Float-Caps von Drennan und Middy zum Vergleich liegen bereit.


Der Welt wurde schon so oft der Untergang vorhergesagt... keine Sorge und Gute Nacht ihr Brüder!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Andal Dieser Bisanzeiger, eignet der sich nur für ruhiges Wasser und wenig Wind. Er erscheint mir so sensibel, bei den heutigen Böen wurde die Schnur nur durch den Wind ueber den Anzeiger gedrückt. Oder muss dann evtl. eine stärkere Feder eingebaut werden.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Heringe an alten Glasruten gefangen und dann mit Hafermehl und reichlich Butterschmalz ausgebacken... langsam gehen die Gedanken durcheinander und mein Bett beginnt immer lauter zu rufen.



Schlafe wohlbehalten und sicher lieber Stammtischbruder, morgen wird der Ükel Flying Circus wieder aufsteigen und wunderbare Abenteuer von den Ufern zu berichten wissen. Mal sehen, ob ich mit Tritten den  Minimax-Dreidecker flottkriege und für den alten Andal zumindest ne Güster ans Cockpit stempeln kann.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal Dieser Bisanzeiger, eignet der sich nur für ruhiges Wasser und wenig Wind. Er erscheint mir so sensibel, bei den heutigen Böen wurde die Schnur nur durch den Wind ueber den Anzeiger gedrückt. Oder muss dann evtl. eine stärkere Feder eingebaut werden.


Meine Idee ist, die Feder durch verschiedene Gummischläuche zu desensibilisieren. Mal sehen, was dabei herumkommt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Meine Idee ist, die Feder durch verschiedene Gummischläuche zu desensibilisieren. Mal sehen, was dabei herumkommt.


Bei Firmen wie Würth ( das ist jetzt leider Großhandel )bekommt man solche Federn für kleines Geld! In fast jeder Stadt gibt's solche Geschäfte dort einfach mal das Teil mitnehmen und die  Zugfedern draufstecken .
Durch Silikonschlauch hat man halt nicht den Rückstellefeckt wie mit einer Feeder !
Auch Online bekommt man solche Federn preiswert.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das ist ja das Problem mit Wuerth, da war ich ja heute Nachmittag. Federn nicht da, Bestellen nur mit Kundenkonto, Lieferung dann voraussichtlich nächste Woche, Mindestmenge 25 Federn. Da hat man den Kaffee schon auf.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem mit Wuerth, da war ich ja heute Nachmittag. Federn nicht da, Bestellen nur mit Kundenkonto, Lieferung dann voraussichtlich nächste Woche, Mindestmenge 25 Federn. Da hat man den Kaffee schon auf.


Oft gibt es so kleine Eisenwarenläden noch. ...die haben oft eine tolle Auswahl


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich kriege sie jetzt von Wuerth nach Hause geschickt, mal sehen wie es dann geht. Wird schonklappen. Hoffentlich klappt auch der Plan mit dem beleuchteten Anzeiger, man denkt sich aber auch was aus.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> #posengummis
> #posenringe
> #floatcaps
> 
> Hatte mir nach der Posengummi-Diskussion vor ein paar Tagen aus Neugier welche („Silikongummis Made in Germany”) im www bestellt.
> Sofern morgen nicht die Welt untergeht, mache ich ein paar Tests und Bilder. Die Float-Caps von Drennan und Middy zum Vergleich liegen bereit.


Da freue ich mich schon drauf!
Meine Stonfo-Schläuchchen sind auch angekommen, ausprobieren konnte ich sie aber noch nicht.


----------



## Tricast

Freu, freuen, ich freue mich!!!!  Frau Hübner will morgen ihre neuen Nubsies ans Wasser führen. Ich habe den Auftrag erhalten das Umzugsauto schon zu packen und wenn alles klappt und nach meinen Wünschen verläuft dann  klappt das auch mit einem Fischlein. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt nach der langen Abstinenz, hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen. Und sie hat mir angekündigt mit mir im Sommer auch zum Nachtangeln zu gehen damit ich auch mal einen etwas größeren Fisch  fangen kann, wenn mir das Glück hold ist. Aber mindestens so groß, wenn nicht noch größer. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage wie und womit.
Werde berichten wie es morgen gelaufen ist, oder ich singe einfach ein wohlbekanntes Liedchen.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Sammeln alter Geräte ist definitiv ne schöne Sache - aber es fehlt der Platz, und auch ein wenig die Zeit; der Kram will ja auch sorgfältigst gepflegt werden.. .
Meine Leidenschaft für ABUs resultierte ja auch aus meiner Kindheit - wie oft befummelte ich die Rollen und dachte dabei an Österreich.
Mein Vater hatte nen Freund, der betrieb eine riesige Eigenjagd in Kärnten, den wir ab 1968 allsommerlich besuchten, und in dessen Forellenbächen ich 69 meine erste eigene Angel benutzen durfte. Während mein Vater auf Forellen unterwegs war, empfand ich es als äusserst gewinnbringend auf Döbel zu fischen.
Es gab 10 Schillinge pro Kg (sorry Mini!) - ich war jung und brauchte das Geld... .
Ich weiß noch wie ich nach wenigen Tagen so sehr nach einer Ambassadeur gequengelt habe, das mein Vater mir endlich eine aus seinem Bestand geschenkt hat.
Heute sind Multis der große Hype und es gibt sie in ganz tollen Varianten - und ich verwende, ausser fürs ganz schwere, nur noch Statios..

Egal - was mich aktuell ganz schwer nervt, ist das entzündete Auge meines Hundes, mit dem er nicht in den Wind darf.
Damit fällt angeln am WE wohl aus..
Und ich möcht gleich dreifach würgen wenn ich mir die Wassertemperaturen anschaue - 9 Grad...
Die Fische werden jetzt wach - und ich sitze zuhause..
Hopp hopp ans Wasser liebe Freunde - es wird sich lohnen..


----------



## Tricast

@rhinefisher : Das mit Deinem Wuff tut mir leid, aber bestimmt wird das auch wieder und dann ist die Freude doppelt groß. Einmal der Hund ist wieder gesund und Du kannst ans Wasser.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Mit den alten Angelsachen ist das wie mit der Eule. Den een sin Uhl is den andern sin Nachtigall.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich kriege sie jetzt von Wuerth nach Hause geschickt, mal sehen wie es dann geht. Wird schonklappen. Hoffentlich klappt auch der Plan mit dem beleuchteten Anzeiger, man denkt sich aber auch was aus.



Super das du dich an dieses Projekt gewagt hast und schön deine Berichterstattung zu lesen. Dafür ein 3fach 

Ich nehme mal an du hast den Stab so dick gemacht damit ein Knicklicht oben ran gemacht werden kann? Das würde dann ebenfall auch die Schnur schonen.


----------



## Tobias85

@Tricast: Dann schonmal viel Erfolg für morgen, das Wetter spielt ja auch mit


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Das We sollte man wohl noch nutzen bevor alles dicht gemacht wird


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das We sollte man wohl noch nutzen bevor alles dicht gemacht wird


Ist schon Wahnsinn, was hier abgeht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Verdammt Jungs,
ich muss mal was ansprechen, was wir uns hier im Ükel ja aus gutem Grund verbeten haben, aber als ich heute morgen den Compi anmachte und all die Meldungen sah, da wurds mir schon mulmig. Die Spatzen pfeifens von den Dächern, und da können wir Ükels uns auch nicht gegen verwehren, denn unsere Kunst- spezialisierungsübergreifend- ist die genaue Beobachtung.
Jedenfalls, liebe Jungs, ich muss es sagen, und die stiff upper lip zittert etwas, vielleicht ist sogar eine winzige Schweissperle zu sehen:
_*Heute ist Freitag der Dreizehnte!!!*_

Ich wollt heut eigentlich aufsteigen, um ne Güster für Andal zu fangen. Aber der Freitag der 13te Fluch hängt schon über mir, ich fühl mich zittrig, scwach, habe rasende Kopfschmerzen und röchel wie ne Lokomotive. Obwohl ich gestern Abend noch mit ner Kollegin bis ca. Mitternacht in ner Kneipe einen Plan, an den wir uns nicht mehr erinnern, ausgeheckt habe, in Zukunft gesünder zu leben- da sieht man das heute ein Pechtag ist.

Also, wie haltet Ihr es: Beeinflusst _Freitag der 13te_ eure Angelei?

hg,
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Mardon-Nachbau die nächste Idee.

@dawurzelsepp Nein, der Zeiger ist so dick geworden weil er mir rein zufällig vor die Finger kam. War ein alter Orchideenstab, das Holz ist immer so schön leicht.
Und mit dem Knicklicht, da hatte ich letzte Nacht schon eine andere Idee, die dann eben probiert wurde und  auch noch geklappt hat und dabei auch noch gut aussieht, man nehme eine Pose, schneide sie auf, stecke ein oder zwei Miniknicklichter hinein und stecke sie in die Feder,


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Petri für Euer morgiges Anangeln. Genießt die Zeit am Wasser. Ich freue mich auf Euren Bericht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Verdammt Jungs,
> ich muss mal was ansprechen, was wir uns hier im Ükel ja aus gutem Grund verbeten haben, aber als ich heute morgen den Compi anmachte und all die Meldungen sah, da wurds mir schon mulmig. Die Spatzen pfeifens von den Dächern, und da können wir Ükels uns auch nicht gegen verwehren, denn unsere Kunst- spezialisierungsübergreifend- ist die genaue Beobachtung.
> Jedenfalls, liebe Jungs, ich muss es sagen, und die stiff upper lip zittert etwas, vielleicht ist sogar eine winzige Schweissperle zu sehen:
> _*Heute ist Freitag der Dreizehnte!!!*_
> 
> Ich wollt heut eigentlich aufsteigen, um ne Güster für Andal zu fangen. Aber der Freitag der 13te Fluch hängt schon über mir, ich fühl mich zittrig, scwach, habe rasende Kopfschmerzen und röchel wie ne Lokomotive. Obwohl ich gestern Abend noch mit ner Kollegin bis ca. Mitternacht in ner Kneipe einen Plan, an den wir uns nicht mehr erinnern, ausgeheckt habe, in Zukunft gesünder zu leben- da sieht man das heute ein Pechtag ist.
> 
> Also, wie haltet Ihr es: Beeinflusst _Freitag der 13te_ eure Angelei?
> 
> hg,
> Minimax


Freitag der 13te wird in der griechischen Mythologie durch ein Emu repräsentiert welches nur ein Ohr hat. Deshalb höre ich nicht auf irrationalen Volksglauben und würde lieber Angeln gehen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Hättest Du das nicht schon um 5 Uhr zu meinem täglich ersten Ükel-Briefing posten können. Dann wäre ich auch im Bett geblieben, Entschuldigungen gibt es dafür in diesen verrückten Tagen genug.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mardon-Nachbau die nächste Idee.



Beachte bitte die Geringe Länge des Bissanzeigers beim Original: Der ist dafür konstruiert, das bei einem robusten Biss die Schnur über den heruntergebogenen Zeiger hinwegflutscht, den Zeiger freigibt, und man unubehindert anschlagen kann. Ist der Zeiger zu lang, wird er sozusagen aun die RUte gefesselt, was ein Hin und Her bei dem erfolgenden Anschlag ergeben kann. Daher ist es auch wichtig, das der Zeiger keine Verdickungen oder Schnurfangenden Profiländerungen aufweisst.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax: Hättest Du das nicht schon um 5 Uhr zu meinem täglich ersten Ükel-Briefing posten können.


Um 5 Uhr habe ich noch geschlafen. Vermutlich. Hoffentlich.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, das ist ja wahre Tackle-Poesie für die Augen, die @geomas und @Tobias85 hier präsentiert haben. Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesen wunderbaren Ruten und natürlich auch zur ewig jungen Mitchell 300 (auch wenn ich in meiner Zeit als Jungangler häufig die Schnur wieder aus der Achse, um die sie sich gerne mal gewickelt hat, pulen musste) Meine Hochachtung geht auch an @Hecht100+. Ich finde es immer wieder bewundernswert, mit welchen handwerklichen Geschick hier Projekte in kurzer Zeit realisiert werden, wirklich gelungen.
> 
> Ich habe mich von meiner gestrigen Tour auch wieder erholt. Auch wenn die Saubermacherei und die Verarbeitung der ganzen Fische anstrengend war und der Rabelsund für mich nicht gerade um die Ecke liegt, hat es richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Es war gestern so ein Tag, an dem man Dinge ausprobieren musste. Erst das dritte Heringspatanoster schien den Geschmack der Silberlinge zu treffen, das Suchen der richtigen Tiefe (der Rabelsund soll rund 20 Meter tief sein) war ebenfalls gefragt . Mit anderen Worten: auch Heringsangeln ist nicht unbedingt eine stumpfe Angelegenheit.
> Heute gab es bei uns übrigens ... richtig Heringe. Und die waren richtig lecker!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340439


Lecker Lecker....


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ ich ziehe den Hut vor Deinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten! 
Bin sehr gespannt auf den ersten Feld-Test Deiner Mardon-Interpretation.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - die Daumen sind schon jetzt gedrückt für Euren Angelausflug! 
Hoffentlich stimmen die Rahmenbedingungen und die Kescher bleiben nicht trocken...


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei Firmen wie Würth ( das ist jetzt leider Großhandel )bekommt man solche Federn für kleines Geld! In fast jeder Stadt gibt's solche Geschäfte dort einfach mal das Teil mitnehmen und die  Zugfedern draufstecken .
> Durch Silikonschlauch hat man halt nicht den Rückstellefeckt wie mit einer Feeder !
> Auch Online bekommt man solche Federn preiswert.


Nicht die bestehende Feder durch einen Gummi ersetzen, sondern sie mit einem Gummi unsensibler machen - ein Versuch.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast -
> Hoffentlich stimmen die Rahmenbedingungen und die Kescher bleiben nicht trocken...




Lieber geomas, der Kescher wird nicht trocken bleiben und wenn ich ihn nur ins Wasser tauche! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Freitag der 13te: 
Aufstehen, Körperpflege, Frühstück und erste Telefonate konnte ich unfallfrei hinter mich bringen. Aber der Tag ist noch lang.
Zum Angeln ist das Wetter mir heute nüscht (stürmisch).

Das Datum habe ich nach 2 Zwischenfällen hintereinander (13. Februar und 13. März 1998) im Hinterkopf. 
Seitdem ist aber nix (aus meiner Sicht) dramatisches mehr an diesem Datum passiert.


----------



## Andal

Es wird nichts passieren. Ich bin nicht abergläubisch und habe eh alle schwarzen Katzen, Leitern und Spiegel weggesperrt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wie haltet Ihr es: Beeinflusst _Freitag der 13te_ eure Angelei?


Jupp, an dem Tag kann alles passieren, und wer die Chance hat, soll es probieren ...
Erhöhte magische Spannung ist immer gut.

Ich kann morgen evtl. eine Jahresangelkarte noch kriegen , Vollversammlung wg. Virus abgesagt.
Aber dafür umso mehr Zeit für Kartennachzügler wie mich, die sich (bisher voranmeldetermingerecht) nicht für ein neues Revier entscheiden konnten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Bin schon ganz aufgeregt nach der langen Abstinenz, hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen.


Heinz, ich kann dein leiden durch mitleiden gut nachvollziehen!  
Mögen die größten Fische dann, wenn du bestgelaunt am Wasser sitzen wirst, besonders hungrig sein ...


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wie haltet Ihr es: Beeinflusst _Freitag der 13te_ eure Angelei?


Freitag der 13. beeinflusst meine Angelei extrem - weil ich arbeiten muss


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Freitag der 13te:
> 
> Das Datum habe ich nach 2 Zwischenfällen hintereinander (13. Februar und 13. März 1998) im Hinterkopf.
> Seitdem ist aber nix (aus meiner Sicht) dramatisches mehr an diesem Datum passiert.


Es war irgendein Fr,13.06. um die Jahrtausendwende in Schweden, ich mit meinem Volvo in der Werkstatt in der nächsten Kleinstatt,
wg. Problemen im Motorraum wurde inspiziert und diskutiert.
Ich fahre gen Ferienhaus zurück, außerhalb des Ortschildes gebe ich Gas und knapp vor Tachonadel 100 wird es schwarz vor mir.
Das letzte was ich sah war links kaum 1km ein entgegenkommender Sattelzug, was eine Differenzgeschwindigkeit von >=180km/h machte.
Da hilft nur absolute Konzentration und Durchblick in der Zeit, ich kam sauber auf der Spur zum stehen.
Der vorbeifahrende Sattelzug fuhr mir gefühlt wieder herunter ...

Die Ursache: Motorraumfrontklappe nicht richtig eingehakt, weder vom Werkstattmensch noch von mir geprüft, Fahrtwind u. sowieso Wind griff unter, die Klappe schlug hoch auf die Windschutzschreibe.
Dank der genialen Konstruktion des Volvo 940 verformten sich die starken Gelenkscheren durch totale Verwindung (als Opferelement!) und milderten den Aufprall, nichts sonst kaputt.
Werk+Funktionsdesigntechnisch wohl wirklich das beste jemals gebaute Auto. Sagten die Schweden und auch wieder in der Werkstatt, ganz selbstverständlich.
In Schleichfahrt wieder zurück zur Werkstatt, die kannten solche Events anscheinend schon, nach halber Stunde kam jemand mit dem Angebot alte Gelenke von einem geschlachteten 740 mir einzubauen, für einen günstigen Kurs, und nur eine weitere Stunde fuhr ich, mit extra nochmal kräftig kontrollierter Motorraumfrontklappe in die richtige Richtung. Dass die Farbe anders war, war mit seitdem immer eine gute Erinnerung.
So ein Wechselbad von  Tiefen und Höhen ist mir selten passiert.

Und eine ehemaliger Kompaniefeldwebel hat vollkommenst recht, in diesem speziellen Fall wie total global:  "Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen!"


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und eine ehemaliger Kompaniefeldwebel hat vollkommenst recht, in diesem speziellen Fall wie total global:  "Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen!"


Der KpFw an sich lebt nur mit und von Stereotypen! ...und "etwas" vom Allohool.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs, endlich Wochenende. Hab gerade noch einen Hamsterkauf getätigt und gleich drei Dosen Maden geholt. Wenn das Wetter morgen einigermaßen passt, will ich auch wieder los.
Allen die ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich eine spannende Zeit.


----------



## geomas

So, die alten Daiwa-Ruten aus dem UK sind wohlbehalten eingetroffen: 2 Leger- und eine Posenrute.
Hoffentlich passen verfügbare Zeit und akzeptables Angel-Wetter irgendwie zusammen in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## Jason

Ich fahre jetzt in die Stadt um Maden und Würmer zu kaufen. Hoffentlich hab ich Glück, dass die Kühlschränke gefüllt sind. Drückt mir die Daumen. Ich will Sonntag angeln. Mal den Kopf frei kriegen. Wetter soll auch passen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> So, die alten Daiwa-Ruten aus dem UK sind wohlbehalten eingetroffen: 2 Leger- und eine Posenrute.
> Hoffentlich passen verfügbare Zeit und akzeptables Angel-Wetter irgendwie zusammen in den kommenden Tagen.



Unser Herr Geomas hat ganz schön zugeschlagen in letzter Zeit. Kann ich aber nur befürworten, so bekommen wir umso mehr Vorstellungen und Ersteindrücke vom Wasser 

Mit wurden die Semesterferien verlängert und alle Prüfungen abgesagt, dh ab dem 1. April (Hausarbeiten müssen trotzdem eingereicht werden) habe ich drei Wochen Zeit zum angeln...keine Termine, keine Verpflichtungen, keine Fristen. Da werde ich meine neuen Gerätschaften auch ausgiebigen Test unterziehen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Unser Herr Geomas hat ganz schön zugeschlagen in letzter Zeit. Kann ich aber nur befürworten, so bekommen wir umso mehr Vorstellungen und Ersteindrücke vom Wasser
> 
> Mit wurden die Semesterferien verlängert und alle Prüfungen abgesagt, dh ab dem 1. April (Hausarbeiten müssen trotzdem eingereicht werden) habe ich drei Wochen Zeit zum angeln...keine Termine, keine Verpflichtungen, keine Fristen. Da werde ich meine neuen Gerätschaften auch ausgiebigen Test unterziehen.


Da soll noch wer sagen, das Virus hätte nur negative Auswirkungen!


----------



## Kauli11

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Auch die Wasserqualität is vielerorts besser als früher. ....da denke ich nur an den Rhein


Der Rhein war früher der sauberste Fluss Deutschlands denn er wurde zwei mal im Jahr chemisch gereinigt.


----------



## rustaweli

Nubsis gekauft, Mais, Futter, Spinnköder, Ration für 2-3 Wochen für die Familie. Jetzt wird es interessant. Schulen U Kitas ab Montag zu, die Firma meiner Frau ab Di, in meiner gibt es nen positiven Fall. Schauen wir mal...


----------



## Minimax

So,
Ich kehre als vollendeter Franzose vom Wasser zurück- jetzt scheint übrigens die Sonne, aber logischerweise begrüßte der schaumig- Reissende Fluss mich zunächst mit Nieselregen, dann mit Sonne, dann mit Regen Wieder Sonne etc. Und in den Lüften sauste und brauste es, als wärs die wilde Jagd, einmalhats die Rute von der Ablage gepustet. Ne Stunde hab ich mir das angetan, kein Biss kein Zuppler. Wie auch, da ich das gute Tulip durch irgendso ein gummiartiges, schlechtriechendes holländisches Mistzeug ersetzen musste (aus Gründen, die ich hier auf gar keinen Fall diskutieren möchte, gibts bei mir grade einen kleinen Tulipengpass). Die Strömung hat aber für zwei Hänger mit Montageverlust gesorgt, dann hab ich entnervt abgebrochen- die Güster für @Andal ist somit verschoben. Hier zum Trost eine Impression, die Rückblickend viel zu idyllisch wirkt.
Herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Aber Du hast es versucht @Minimax !


----------



## Jason

Maden, Würmer und Futter sind gekauft. Jetzt steht nichts mehr im Wege. Und am Wochenende bis zu 15 Grad. 
Rotaugen, ich komme. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Da soll noch wer sagen, das Virus hätte nur negative Auswirkungen!


Stimmt. Bei mir ist ab Montag bis auf Widerruf Home-Office angeordnet. Ich glaube, ich werde die eingesparte Fahrzeit (immerhin täglich ca. 2,5-3 Stunden) dazu verwenden ein wenig die Gewässer der Umgebung unsicher zu machen


----------



## Tobias85

Schade, @Minimax...aber wenn ich mir das Foto so angucke, dann kann es doch eigentlich gar kein so schlechter Nachmittag gewesen sein: Frische Luft, wilde Natur - was will man mehr?


----------



## rustaweli

Ja klar! Neben dem restlichen Vereinsleben hat sich soeben auch noch das Schachtraining verabschiedet. Hätte auch früher kommen können. Gleich wird es dunkel, keine Zeit zum Ansitzen. Nur kurz Zeit, viel Strömung, trübes Hochwasser - gehe kurz aktiv Ükeln mit 13cm Gummimaden auf 2Meter Grundeln. Muß abschalten und mich abreagieren.
Sorry für das OT.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schade, @Minimax...aber wenn ich mir das Foto so angucke, dann kann es doch eigentlich gar kein so schlechter Nachmittag gewesen sein: *Frische Luft, wilde Natur - was will man mehr?*





Minimax schrieb:


> *Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse(Klick). *


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier zum Trost eine Impression, die Rückblickend viel zu idyllisch wirkt.


Die hat sich aber schon gelohnt, also das Fotomachen und gelungene Motiv, was nicht immer alles so passt.
Jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> *Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse(Klick). *



NIEMALS!

(einfach aus Prinzip, um Recht zu behalten...)


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Heute gab es bei uns übrigens ... richtig Heringe. Und die waren richtig lecker!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340439


Du bist ja so gemein Stephan,  ich wünsche aber von ganzem Herzen weiterhin guten Appetit...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das Foto ^ ist kein obszönes Bild - das ist einfach ein Gaumen-orgiastisches, oder jedenfals solchen versprechendes ! 

Eingelegt kann man sie ganz mitsamt Gräten essen ...


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> kein Biss kein Zuppler.



lag bestimmt an der Rolle  aber schönes Bild


----------



## Hering 58

@rhinefisher
 Das mit Deinem Hund tut mir leid, aber bestimmt wird alles auch wieder gut.


----------



## Slappy

Gerade auf FB gesehen. 
Da könnte das ein oder andere Stöckchen bei sein. 
(hoffe ich darf das hier so zeigen)


----------



## Andal

Jetzt ist Freitag der 13te schon etwas über 19 Stunden alt und die Welt ist immer noch nicht untergegangen. Ich habe den Verdacht, wir werden wieder mal belogen!


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Gerade auf FB gesehen.
> Da könnte das ein oder andere Stöckchen bei sein.
> (hoffe ich darf das hier so zeigen)
> Anhang anzeigen 340483


Wo hat der denn eingebrochen?


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> (hoffe ich darf das hier so zeigen)



nein darfst du nicht, ich bin pleite


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> .
> 
> Also, wie haltet Ihr es: Beeinflusst _Freitag der 13te_ eure Angelei?
> 
> hg,
> Minimax


Ich halte das Gerede von Freitag 13. für Abergläubisches Geschwätz welches zahnlose Ammen ihren Blagen zuraunen während diese an den ausgedörrten Ödlanden ihrer Nippel hängen.
Aber Walpurgisnacht ist nachweislich eine gute Nacht um auf Aal zu angeln, wenn man keinen Schlängler zu Gesicht bekommt so sieht man gelegentlich Frauen die nackt mit dem Leibhaftigen tanzen oder durchs Feld laufen um Tau zu sammeln


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich halte das Gerede von Freitag 13. für Abergläubisches Geschwätz welches zahnlose Ammen ihren Blagen zuraunen während an den ausgedörrten Ödlanden ihrer Nippel hängen.
> Aber Walpurgisnacht ist nachweislich eine gute Nacht um auf Aal zu angeln, wenn man keinen Schlängler zu Gesicht bekommt so sieht man gelegentlich Frauen die nackt mit dem Leibhaftigen tanzen oder durchs Feld laufen um Tau zu sammeln



da möchte ich auch mal angeln, muss auch nix fangen, nur gucken


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> da möchte ich auch mal angeln, muss auch nix fangen, nur gucken


Ob das wirklich immer eine Freude ist? Hexen sind meist nicht mehr so knackig & jung!


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Gerade auf FB gesehen.
> Da könnte das ein oder andere Stöckchen bei sein.
> (hoffe ich darf das hier so zeigen)
> Anhang anzeigen 340483



Der feuchte Traum wohl eines jeden Ükels! Was da alles für Schätze bei sein mögen?


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der feuchte Traum wohl eines jeden Ükels! Was da alles für Schätze bei sein mögen?


Viel interessanter wäre es, wenn einem die alten Sachen von ihrem Leben erzählen könnten!


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Gerade auf FB gesehen.
> Da könnte das ein oder andere Stöckchen bei sein.
> (hoffe ich darf das hier so zeigen)
> Anhang anzeigen 340483


Oha, wo wohnt den der?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre es, wenn einem die alten Sachen von ihrem Leben erzählen könnten!


Also ich finde nix ätzende als angelgeschichten fremder Menschen  Anwesende natürlich ausgenommen


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oha, wo wohnt den der?
> 
> Gruß Jason


"Eine Rute kommt mir nimmer ins Haus. 100 schon."


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Eine Rute kommt mir nimmer ins Haus. 100 schon."


Da gibt es bestimmt alte Noris und Shakespeareruten. Meine Welt, weißt du doch

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der feuchte Traum wohl eines jeden Ükels! Was da alles für Schätze bei sein mögen?





Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Eine Rute kommt mir nimmer ins Haus. 100 schon."


Eher dann fieser Albtraum, wenn man die Bude schon voll hat. 

Es gab auch eine Menge Ramsch und misratenes Rutenzeugs, dass man nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.
Z.B. Superfette Ringe auf einer feinsinnigen Rute sehr häufig.
Da konnte anscheinend niemand bisher gebrauchen, sonst gäbe es so eine Halde in irgendeinem Verkauf nicht.
Vlt. ist es auch ein Sammlersterbefall mit keinen Nachfahren bzw. ewig genervter Ehefrau, das wäre noch das beste.
Mein nächster Angelladen sieht inzwischen auch nahezu so aus, weil an Ruten nur der alte nicht gekaufte Kram rumsteht.
Und keine einzige Float-  oder Matchrute und nur eine handvoll billige Bolos.
nadannwarsdas.

Darüber dürfen die zweifellos interessant erscheinenden Korkgriffe  nicht drüber weg täuschen.
Die kann man auch nicht abbauen und woanders drauf, leider.

Für richtig netten Korkgriff 40cm+20cm als Grundlage für Schieberinge zahlt man aktuell trotz allem Krisengeunke nur 20€ aus DE, und der ist weit besser als wo fertig drauf.
D.h. mal angenommen 5 nette Matchruten macht das 100€, das ist vergleichsweise nicht so viel.
Selbst bei meiner höheren Menge geht das noch.


----------



## Slappy

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oha, wo wohnt den der?
> 
> Gruß Jason


In 25842 langenhorn


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> In 25842 langenhorn


Das ist oben bei Flensburg. Zu weit weg. Gibt es da eine Tel. Nr.? Über PN

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Leider von mir zu weit weg und Versand kommt bei der Menge wahrscheinlich nicht in Frage. Mein Glück


----------



## Slappy

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist oben bei Flensburg. Zu weit weg. Gibt es da eine Tel. Nr.? Über PN
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kann  ich mal fragen wenn du magst


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Kann  ich mal fragen wenn du magst


Gerne


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für richtig netten Korkgriff als Grundlage für Schieberinge zahlt man aktuell trotz allem Krisengeunke nur 20€ aus DE, und der ist weit besser als wo fertig drauf.
> D.h. mal angenommen 5 nette Matchruten macht das 100€, das ist vergleichsweise nicht so viel.
> Selbst bei meiner höheren Menge geht das noch.



richtig nette Matchruten haben Korkgriff Schieberinge von Anfang an, alle anderen sind vielleicht gut, aber eben nur Matchruten


----------



## Slappy

jason 1 schrieb:


> Gerne


PN is raus. 
Mal schauen ob was zurück kommt


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Leider von mir zu weit weg und Versand kommt bei der Menge wahrscheinlich nicht in Frage. Mein Glück


Wenn das Gesamtpaket stimmt, würde ich alles nehmen. Dann bleibt aber kein Geld für die Scheidung übrig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> richtig nette Matchruten haben Korkgriff Schieberinge von Anfang an, alle anderen sind vielleicht gut, aber eben nur Matchruten


Wäre ja schön, aber seit einiger Zeit jedenfalls sehen die interessanten Hersteller das anders, und eben auch mein bevorzugter aus Japanesien.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, die alten Daiwa-Ruten aus dem UK sind wohlbehalten eingetroffen: 2 Leger- und eine Posenrute.
> Hoffentlich passen verfügbare Zeit und akzeptables Angel-Wetter irgendwie zusammen in den kommenden Tagen.


Du hast schon wieder einen Rutenzugang. Viel Spaß beim testen. Darf ich mal fragen, wie viele Ruten mittlerweile du hast? Platz zum schlafen hast du schon noch..? Also, ich könnte bald um 100 Ruten reicher sein. Aber dann wäre meine herzallerliebste weg. Das kann ich nicht machen. 
Vielleicht wird es eine Angel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oha, wo wohnt den der?


Hahahaha, Unser Jason, Meister des Posenbaus und der guten Vorsätze!


----------



## Waller Michel

So ein stressiger Tag liegt hinter mir !
Zuerst bin ich nach Garbsen bei Hannover gefahren in einen sehr schönen Angelladen der auch einiges aus dem Friedfischbereich hat! Dort habe ich für so bunte Papiezettel ein paar Ruten bekommen. 
Das Wetter war extrem beschi...... mit starkem Regen und starkem Verkehr! 
Danach von dort aus an den Möhnesee zu einer Gewässerbesprechung für ein Angel event das Wir für den Sommer planen! 
Die ganze Fahrt Wind und starker Regen !

Zum Glück war am Möhnesee kein Regen nur Wind !
	

		
			
		

		
	










Mein Kumpel mit dem ich mich dort getroffen hatte ,sagte als Micha was ist los mit dir? 
Ich : Ach nur bisschen müde! 
Komm hier trink noch ein Kaffee 
Gefühlte 2 Kanne später war ich allerdings immer noch nicht wach !
Weitere gefühlte 2 Kannen später hat Er dann festgestellt das er Koffein freien Kaffee gekocht hat 

Bei Dunkelheit, Regen ,Sturm und starkem Verkehr jetzt wieder nach Hause!  Aber nicht ohne an jeder zweiten Tanke Stop zu machen um zu Pullern 

Naja jedenfalls ist der Möhnesee ein schönes Gewässer das einiges hergeben dürfte? 

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Falls jemand von da oben kommt, er macht am Samstag 14.03.  von 9:30 - 14:30 einen Garagenflohmarkt


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ein stressiger Tag liegt hinter mir !
> Zuerst bin ich nach Garbsen bei Hannover gefahren in einen sehr schönen Angelladen der auch einiges aus dem Friedfischbereich hat! Dort habe ich für so bunte Papiezettel ein paar Ruten bekommen.
> Das Wetter war extrem beschi...... mit starkem Regen und starkem Verkehr!
> Danach von dort aus an den Möhnesee zu einer Gewässerbesprechung für ein Angel event das Wir für den Sommer planen!
> Die ganze Fahrt Wind und starker Regen !
> 
> Zum Glück war am Möhnesee kein Regen nur Wind !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340488
> Anhang anzeigen 340489
> 
> 
> Mein Kumpel mit dem ich mich dort getroffen hatte ,sagte als Micha was ist los mit dir?
> Ich : Ach nur bisschen müde!
> Komm hier trink noch ein Kaffee
> Gefühlte 2 Kanne später war ich allerdings immer noch nicht wach !
> Weitere gefühlte 2 Kannen später hat Er dann festgestellt das er Koffein freien Kaffee gekocht hat
> 
> Bei Dunkelheit, Regen ,Sturm und starkem Verkehr jetzt wieder nach Hause!  Aber nicht ohne an jeder zweiten Tanke Stop zu machen um zu Pullern
> 
> Naja jedenfalls ist der Möhnesee ein schönes Gewässer das einiges hergeben dürfte?
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340490


Netter Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahahaha, Unser Jason, Meister des Posenbaus und der guten Vorsätze!


----------



## Slappy

jason 1 schrieb:


>


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Falls jemand von da oben kommt, er macht am Samstag 14.03.  von 9:30 - 14:30 einen Garagenflohmarkt


Ich glaub das er das ist:




__





						Home
					






					www.gebrauchtes-angelgeraet.de


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du hast schon wieder einen Rutenzugang. Viel Spaß beim testen. Darf ich mal fragen, wie viele Ruten mittlerweile du hast? Platz zum schlafen hast du schon noch..? Also, ich könnte bald um 100 Ruten reicher sein. Aber dann wäre meine herzallerliebste weg. Das kann ich nicht machen.
> Vielleicht wird es eine Angel.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich momentan nicht, wie viele Ruten ich im Besitz habe. 
Muß mal in Ruhe durchzählen (das geht im Kopf). Die letzten gebrauchten Zugänge waren auch alle nicht teuer, eher im Gegenteil.
Will die alten Leger-Ruten mal mit den alten ABUs von der Aktion her vergleichen.


----------



## Tobias85

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das er das ist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gebrauchtes-angelgeraet.de



Oha, wenn der das ist, dann ist da sicherlich einiges an tollen Sachen dabei!



Slappy schrieb:


> Falls jemand von da oben kommt, er macht am Samstag 14.03.  von 9:30 - 14:30 einen Garagenflohmarkt



@Kochtopf, @jason 1: Ihr sammelt mich dann unterwegs in Hannnover ein?


----------



## Jason

Lieber @Slappy wir unterhalten uns wegen dieser Sache bitte nur noch über PN. Vielen Dank.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das er das ist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gebrauchtes-angelgeraet.de


Die Attraktivität sinkt dadurch doch erheblich.
Etwa so, wie wenn man feststellt, dass die neue Angebetete eigentlich eine Professionelle ist ...

Aber es gibt manchmal Leute, die wollen ausgezogen werden


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das er das ist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gebrauchtes-angelgeraet.de


Vielleicht hat er den Virus und will auf die Schnelle alles verscherbeln. Aber ich will es nicht hoffen. Jeder soll gesund bleiben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich momentan nicht, wie viele Ruten ich im Besitz habe.
> Muß mal in Ruhe durchzählen (das geht im Kopf). Die letzten gebrauchten Zugänge waren auch alle nicht teuer, eher im Gegenteil.


Das beruhigt mich jetzt ein bischen , denn eigentlich ist die Zahl gar nicht wichtig.
Kann nur Schaden anrichten ...

Und das ist für mich eher ein Geheimnis wie bei allen Affären, in der Art "der Gentleman genießt und schweigt"


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich jetzt ein bischen , denn eigentlich ist die Zahl gar nicht wichtig.
> Kann nur Schaden anrichten ...
> 
> Und das ist für mich eher ein Geheimnis wie bei allen Affären


Also, in jungen Jahren, zu meinen aktiven Zeiten, war  den Überblick zu behalten schon wichtig. Ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine
Episode mit zwei Briefen, die ich aus lauter Zerstreutheit in die falschen Kuverts gesteckt und abgeschickt hatte. Es wurde im Nachgang
etwas turbulent.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er den Virus und will auf die Schnelle alles verscherbeln. Aber ich will es nicht hoffen. Jeder soll gesund bleiben.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann muss er aber schon lange den Virus haben.Den Laden gibst schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, in jungen Jahren, zu meinen aktiven Zeiten, war  den Überblick zu behalten schon wichtig. Ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine
> Episode mit zwei Briefen, die ich aus lauter Zerstreutheit in die falschen Kuverts gesteckt und abgeschickt hatte. Es wurde im Nachgang
> etwas turbulent.


Bei bestimmten Affären kann das deutlich heftiger sein als gut verträglich.
Das ist ein wirklich sehr humoreskes und überzeugendes Beispiel für die Maximierung eines Fehlers durch ein kleines Versehen.

Mir kommt immer noch erheblich Puls, wenn ich an zwei Begebenheiten denke, derart: Eine ruft an und spricht mit dir, eine steht neben dir.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dann muss er aber schon lange den Virus haben.Den Laden gibst schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## geomas

#floatcaps
#posengummis
#posenringe

So, hab eben mit Posengummis herumexperimentiert - natürlich streng unwissenschaftlich, ich habe ja einen Ruf zu verlieren.






Also für die dünnen Kiele aus Metall, Carbon oder Glasfaser von Stipp- und bestimmten Fließwasserposen eignen sich dünne Silikonschläuche wohl am besten. 
Die sind im Programm vieler Matchangelfirmen. Gutes Material hält wirklich lange - die Ringe in den Plastikkästchen habe ich schon etliche Jahre und das Material ist immer noch elastisch. Hab zuletzt ein paar „Mixed-Tütchen” von Exner bestellt - die bieten viele Durchmesser und ne gute Qualität.

Ich habe auch Spenderdosen von no-Name-Firmen mit steinharten Posengummis - meiner Meinung lohnt sich die Pfennigfuchserei bei solchen Artikeln nicht.





Bei den größeren Durchmessern hab ich bislang auf die Float Caps von Drennan gesetzt. 




Die kommen in kleinen Tütchen (etwa 2€ pro Tütchen), bieten ne bunte Auswahl an verschiedenen Größen, das Material ist gut und haltbar und die Posenringe sind relativ sauber und „uniform” geschnitten.





Habe kürzlich Middy Assorted Float Caps bestellt und probiert. Diese kommen in Plastikverpackungen, die gerne die kleinen Durchmesser verstreuen. 




Das Material kommt mir etwas weniger wertig als bei Drennan vor und während die letzte Packung sauber geschnittene Posenringe enthielt, hatte ich auch schon ne Packung mit extrem viel Verschnitt (man sieht auf dem Bild Posenringe aus 2 Chargen).





Die Silikon-Posenringe Made in Germany hab ich diese Woche bei ebay (Verkäufer: „fisch-point”) bestellt, je 1x Mittel unnd Grob. 
Die machen einen guten Eindruck, sind sauber geschnitten und sehr dehnbar. Wie gut sie die Schnur „greifen” muß sich in der Praxis zeigen. 
Für die dicken Posen (Chubber/Loafer) machen sich diese Posengummis (auf dem Schreibtisch) am besten, gefolgt von den Middy-Ringen und Drennan ist in diesem Fall abgeschlagen, weil sich der größte Durchmesser nur mit viel Gefummel über die dicken Posen ziehen läßt.






Von dem Cormoran Silikon Posenring-Sortiment bin ich enttäuscht. Ich empfinde das Material als zu hart und zu wenig dehnbar. Kann natürlich sein, daß ich schlecht gelagerte Ware bekommen habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr aufschlussreicher Bericht von der Materialfront und herrlich bunt anzuschauen!


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Falls jemand von da oben kommt, er macht am Samstag 14.03.  von 9:30 - 14:30 einen Garagenflohmarkt


Wen könnte ich den mal beauftragen. Bitte melde dich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Falls jemand von da oben kommt, er macht am Samstag 14.03.  von 9:30 - 14:30 einen Garagenflohmarkt





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das er das ist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gebrauchtes-angelgeraet.de



so wies aus sieht hat Hering wohl recht, dann ist er auch einer der weis was er verkauft und wies aussieht auch kein dummer, nach dem Moto, die guten ins Lädchen die schlechten ins Garäschgen.
ob da ein richtiger Schnapp dabei ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> ob da ein richtiger Schnapp dabei ist?




Eher nicht.
Solche Sammler wissen genau was der Krempel wert ist.


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> ob da ein richtiger Schnapp dabei ist?


Das kann man nur rausbekommen, wenn man davor steht. Alles andere wäre zu fatal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eher nicht.
> Solche Sammler wissen genau was der Krempel wert ist.


Davon kannst du ausgehen,den Laden hat er schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kurzer Zwischenstand, theoretische Test erfolgreich bestanden. Nach @Minimax Ratschlag mit der Länge des Zeiger habe ich diesen passend gekürzt. Die Empfindlichkeit lässt sich mit verschieden Federn und unterschiedlichen Einbautiefen des Anzeigers regeln. Bild 1 zeigt den Bissanzeiger im unbelasteten Zustand, Bild 2 und 3 jeweils mit 5 Gramm Gewicht an der Schnur. Wenn man das Gewicht fallen lässt zieht es die Schur ueber den Anzeiger hinweg.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas eine tolle, hilfreiche tour d'Horizon durch die Welt der Posenringe, vielen Dank dafür.  Vielleicht wäre das sogar eine Single-Auskopplung mit entsprechenden Folgeeinträgen ähnlich dem Hakenbildthread wert. Unabhängig davon empfehle ich jedem Ükel Geos Beitrag zu bookmarken, denn die Posenringe Mitteleuropas sind noch immer schlecht erforscht,  er hat da eine Grundlage geschaffen.

#Cormoran: Als ich heute bei meinem Angelhändler Maden hamsterte, fiel mein Blick auf ein kleines Bord mit Hersteller-Stickern zum Mitnehmen für die Kunden, von Daiwa, Westin, GUnki etc. viele verschiedene Marken lagen aus, jeweils ein bis fünf Exemplare oder so. Lediglich der Cormoran Stapel war etwa 12 cm oder 453 Exemplare dick.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand, theoretische Test erfolgreich bestanden. Nach @Minimax Ratschlag mit der Länge des Zeiger habe ich diesen passend gekürzt. Die Empfindlichkeit lässt sich mit verschieden Federn und unterschiedlichen Einbautiefen des Anzeigers regeln. Bild 1 zeigt den Bissanzeiger im unbelasteten Zustand, Bild 2 und 3 jeweils mit 5 Gramm Gewicht an der Schnur. Wenn man das Gewicht fallen lässt zieht es die Schur ueber den Anzeiger hinweg.
> Anhang anzeigen 340495
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340496
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340497


ich sach mal Geilo gemacht


----------



## Andal

Anscheinend bin ich einer der sehr wenigen, den die alten Holzstecken nicht sonderlich erregen. Liegt vor allem wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich so schwabbelige Teile schon gefischt habe.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Anscheinend bin ich einer der sehr wenigen, den die alten Holzstecken nicht sonderlich erregen. Liegt vor allem wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich so schwabbelige Teile schon gefischt habe.



MIch erregen sie sehr, allerdings auch eher als Seh-Erlebnis, und was die rein optische Ästhetik einer herrlichen Splitcane anbelangt, kann sich nichts mit ihr und dem verbundenen Hand-Werk messen.
Diese Ruten zu fischen, oje, da sieht mein Urteil ähnlich wie Deines aus. Gegenüber den wunderbaren, leichten und straffen Modellen unserer Tage schleppen die Alten Meisterwerke soviel Ballast und materialbedingte Unzulänglichkeiten mit sich, dass das Angeln mit ihnen -und ich habe einen bescheidenen Splitcanezoo- dagegen fast zur Qual wird. Da halt ichs mit Dir und Deinem sinngemäßen Diktum, den Genuss in der Erkundung traditioneller Methoden mit modernem Material zu suchen. 
Hinzu kommt auch Die Sorge um die nun alle 60-70 Jahre alten Stücke am Wasser, die ja eigentlich für Dienstzeiten von ca, 12 Jahren ausgelegt waren: Die nagende Frage "was kann ich der alten Dame noch zumuten" macht beim Drill und Hängerlösen das Angeln nicht unbeschwerter. 
Die alten Splitcanes -oder ihre modernen, unerschwinglichen Neuauflagen- sind wunderbare Stücke, und wer eines davon kein Eigen nennt, dem entgeht ein Genuss. Wer sie aber regelmässig fischen möchte, der braucht sehr viel Liebe, Sorgfalt und Nachsicht, 
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Seltsamerweise lassen mich Splitcanes relativ kalt. 
Späte Glas- und frühe Carbonruten hingegen  - naja, meine Anschaffungen der letzten Wochen sprechen Bände.
Was mich wirklich nochmal interessiert sind frühe Quivertipruten mit eingespleißter (?) Spitze. Habe ja eine Twin-Tip-Rute dieser Machart erstanden, aber dort harmoniert die Bibberspitze nicht gerade perfekt mit der restlichen Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mich lassen die alten Blankmaterialien incl. Carbon inzwischen ziemlich kalt.
Seit dem großen Quantensprung begonnen 2005/06 von Harrison und massiv ab 2011/12 von Shimano verbreitet.
Daiwa etwas später, bis es dort stabil war, bzw. sie wurden ja zwischenzeitlich herum-verkauft und neu orientiert als Daiwa-Globeride Kaufhauskettenanhängsel.

Wichtig finde ich bei Rotauge u. Döbel inzwischen auch (wieder seit 2019), dass ich sie wie Barsch u. Forelle in der Rute intensiv spüren kann.

Meine Referenzrute, eine DAM Bolo 6m gekauft Anfang 1987 (HighEnd) ist inzwischen in die Jahre gekommen.
Wirklicher Ersatz und Neukauf nach eben nachgerechnet 32 Jahren ist nicht schlecht, wenn man mal die anderen Kauffrequenzen betrachtet.
Auch ihr Kaufpreis von um/über 200DM auf die Zeit verteilt.

Ansonsten tut es schon fast jedes Blank-Material oder Holzwerkstoff, wenn man sich drauf einlassen mag.
Unsere Stammtischfische zu fangen, ist von dem Rutenaufwand her nicht notwendigerweise anspruchsvoll.
Wenn überhaupt was anbeißt, bringt auch der Haselnussstock ordentlich Spaß.


----------



## geomas

So, am Wochenende wird geangelt. Wo und wann genau ist noch offen, aber die kürzlich gezeigte Intrepid-Floatrute wird erstmal teutsche Gewässer sehen und als Grundrute könnte die sparsam beringte Daiwa Matchman Mk II Leger mich begleiten. 
Immerhin scheinen nach einem kurzen frostigen Intermezzo die Temperaturen langsam zu klettern.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Unsere Stammtischfische zu fangen, ist von dem Rutenaufwand nicht notwendigerweise anspruchsvoll.
> Wenn überhaupt was anbeißt, bringt auch der Haselnussstock ordentlich Spaß.



Ich stimme Dir zu- Es geht nicht um Hechte, Welse oder Karpfen oder andere Gewaltfische. Ich sehe unsere kollektiven Suchbewegungen eher in der Richtung klassische Stücke auf verschiedenen Instrumenten zu spielen, und da sind die Virtuosen unter uns.
Meine Mk.1 aus 2018 bestand aus einer geklauten Bambusstange, mit eingespleister und Paketschnur gesicherter Haselnussspitze.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Selber gemacht oder gekauft?

Erinnert mich von der Beschreibung her an meine Selbstbauversuche in den Sommerferien, meist in der DDR bei Oma, unter fast grenzenlosem Auslauf.
Bambus-Naturrohr samt Messinghülsen war schon viel besser als vom Baum selbstgeschnitten.
An das erste Schnitzen aus einer geklauten E-Zaun-Vollglasfaserstange erinnere ich mich sehr gut, auch an das eklige Pieksen der Glasfasern überall.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> *Intrepid*-Floatrute wird erstmal teutsche Gewässer sehen


DIe Intrepid-Klasse wird Gloirereichen Zeiten entgegendampfen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist jetzt aber schon ein bischen arg militaristisch mit der Intrepid Klasse und der britischen Marseillaise, mal so auf die Richtung angemerkt.




__





						HMS Intrepid – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						USS Intrepid – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Nicht dass ein Monster in Form von U 29 auftaucht und die ganze Herrlichkeit im Teich versenkt.


----------



## geomas

^ und ^^  haha, als äußerst friedfertiger Zeitgenosse werde ich die französisch-britische Combo liebevoll zum Einsatz bringen und nicht versuchen, beim Angeln die Schmach von Versailles durch Mißbrauch von Intrepid-Rute und Mitchell-Rolle zu tilgen.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - hat jemand Infos zu den „supaglas”-Blanks? 
Ich habe noch nichtmal ansatzweise einen Schimmer, wann die Intrepid Rute gebaut worden sein könnte. Frühe 70er?? Wann kam denn Carbon ins Spiel? 
Auch bei den neuen alten Leger-Ruten (1x Tornado, 1x Matchman Mk II) bin ich ratlos, was die Datierung angeht.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber schon ein bischen arg militaristisch mit der Intrepid Klasse und der britischen Marseillaise, mal so auf die Richtung angemerkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USS Intrepid (CV-11) – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org


Mein Lieber, 
ich glaube das der schöne, in aller Unschuld verlinkte Shanty in Wahrheit ein verstecktes Friedfischbekenntnis ist, denn jeder Döbelmann des Ükles wird Dir bestätigen das unser täglich Brot mit unserem  kapriziösem Zielfisch ist:

We ne'er see our foes but we wish them to stay,
They never see us but they wish us away;
If they run, why we follow, and run them ashore,
For if they won't fight us, what can we do more?

Die Johnnies sind halt Jaques, aber wir kriegen sie!


----------



## geomas

Also zu dem Kriegsgedöns nur eins: ich habe neulich historische Steuerungseinheiten von Torpedos gesehen und Angelrollen aus der Hand der Torpedo-Ingenieure wären wohl der feuchte Traum eines jeden Anglers. Präzisions-Feinmechanik zum Anbeißen schön.


----------



## Minimax

Lass und das Kriegs-Gedöns (Und das ist sicher eine ehrenwerte Möglichkeiten, das im AB so geschundene Wort "Gedöns" zu benutzen) beiseite wischen, und ein genauso schönes und spassiges Britenlied feiern -und gegen nen nen Union Jack knapp über dem Rutenhalter hat ja wohl niemand von uns Einwände:




hg
Mini


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich nochmal interessiert sind frühe Quivertipruten mit eingespleißter (?) Spitze. Habe ja eine Twin-Tip-Rute dieser Machart erstanden, aber dort harmoniert die Bibberspitze nicht gerade perfekt mit der restlichen Rute.


Ich habe mehrere Ruten dieser Bauart und da ist es unter dem Strich ganz gut, bis sehr gut gelungen.

Bei der Fox 12 ft., 1 lbs. sehr gut. Insert lang, nicht zu mager und dadurch ausgewogen,
bei der Silstar Picker 240 cm 3-9 gr. WG sehr gut. Diese Ruten sind auch bekannt dafür,
bei der Zebco Rhino 350 cm und 1.75 lbs. wurde leider ein zu kurzes und etwas zu weiches Insert verwendet. Dadurch gibt es eine etwas abrupte Biegekurve. Nicht so prall,
und bei der recht aktuellen Solid Tip Black Heron Spinnrute von Konger. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Feld. Trotzdem sehr brauchbar und sehr o.k! 

Einen wirklichen Unterschied zu Wechselspitzen sehe ich nicht, wenn man die optimale Spitze mit dem festen Quiver vergleicht. Aber bei Wechselspitzen fischt man eigentlich eh immer die gleiche - die am besten zur ganzen Rute passt. Also auch wieder kein großer Vorteil.

Sensibilitäten der Bissanzeige kann man ja durch die Weite des Überstandes an der vorderen Auflage viel schneller und feiner "einstellen".


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> MIch erregen sie sehr, allerdings auch eher als Seh-Erlebnis, und was die rein optische Ästhetik einer herrlichen Splitcane anbelangt, kann sich nichts mit ihr und dem verbundenen Hand-Werk messen.


An der Wand als Blick- und Staubfänger sehe ich auch deren letzten Zweck. Aber dafür sind mir 3.000,- € deutlich zu viel Holz.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @geomas, ein sehr informativer Ausflug in die Welt der Posengummis, vielen Dank! Die germanischen Silikongummis sind mir gänzlich neu und werden wohl in Kürze zum Testen geordert.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bild 1 zeigt den Bissanzeiger im unbelasteten Zustand, Bild 2 und 3 jeweils mit 5 Gramm Gewicht an der Schnur. Wenn man das Gewicht fallen lässt zieht es die Schur ueber den Anzeiger hinweg.



Amazing. Wann geht das Teil in Serie?


----------



## Tobias85

Morgen geht's für mich auch ans Wasser, den ganzen Tag Sonne - das will genutzt werden. Außerdem muss die Picker ausprobiert und auch die Superultegra noch mit einem Rotauge eingeweiht werden. Vielleicht geht's vorher aber auch noch auf Hochwasserdöbel, mal sehen. Der Tag ist ja lang.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich werde am Sonntag vielleicht losziehen und den Mittwoch habe ich mir ausgeguckt solls hier 16 Grad werden und trocken 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Morgen geht's für mich auch ans Wasser, den ganzen Tag Sonne - das will genutzt werden. Außerdem muss die Picker ausprobiert und auch die Superultegra noch mit einem Rotauge eingeweiht werden. Vielleicht geht's vorher aber auch noch auf Hochwasserdöbel, mal sehen. Der Tag ist ja lang.





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag vielleicht losziehen und den Mittwoch habe ich mir ausgeguckt solls hier 16 Grad werden und trocken
> 
> LG Michael


Euch beiden viel Spaß und Glück.Petri


----------



## Thomas.

ich werde mich jetzt auch mal fertig machen und zum fischen noch mal zu unsern Nachbarn fahren bevor hier auch die Grenzen dicht gemacht werden.
es haben sich in den letzten Monaten einige neu Ruten, Rollen und neue alte Ruten angesammelt die leider bei mir noch kein Wasser gesehen haben.
wenn alles gut läuft geht's morgen noch mal los, ich sollte mir mal überlegen und vielleicht doch einem  Deutschenverein beitreten.
allen anderen die es heute auch ans Wasser zieht, viel spaß und glück Petri


----------



## Tricast

Wer hat den Teufel an die Wand gemalt?????? Irgendjemand, ich möchte den Namen nicht nennen; hat am Freitag den 13. den Teufel an die Wand gemalt. Gestern Abend noch zur Jahreshauptversammlung gewesen und heute am Auto hinten links einen Platten. Ein Nagel hat sich in den Reifen gebohrt und nun stehen wir da wie die begossenen Pudel. Die modernen Autos besitzen ja auch keinen Reservereifen mehr! Wer ist nur auf solche Ideen gekommen? 
Wir wollten schon fast am Wasser sein nun das.
Wer war es denn nun????

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Äjhm… öhh...
Das war glaube ich der Prof. 
Oder Andal.
Oder, ja genau, Tobsen wars, Tobsen hat den Teufel an die Wand gemalt, ich habs genau gesehen.
ichmussweg.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ein stressiger Tag liegt hinter mir !
> Zuerst bin ich nach Garbsen bei Hannover gefahren in einen sehr schönen Angelladen der auch einiges aus dem Friedfischbereich hat! Dort habe ich für so bunte Papiezettel ein paar Ruten bekommen.
> Das Wetter war extrem beschi...... mit starkem Regen und starkem Verkehr!
> Danach von dort aus an den Möhnesee zu einer Gewässerbesprechung für ein Angel event das Wir für den Sommer planen!
> Die ganze Fahrt Wind und starker Regen !
> 
> Zum Glück war am Möhnesee kein Regen nur Wind !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340488
> Anhang anzeigen 340489
> 
> 
> Mein Kumpel mit dem ich mich dort getroffen hatte ,sagte als Micha was ist los mit dir?
> Ich : Ach nur bisschen müde!
> Komm hier trink noch ein Kaffee
> Gefühlte 2 Kanne später war ich allerdings immer noch nicht wach !
> Weitere gefühlte 2 Kannen später hat Er dann festgestellt das er Koffein freien Kaffee gekocht hat
> 
> Bei Dunkelheit, Regen ,Sturm und starkem Verkehr jetzt wieder nach Hause!  Aber nicht ohne an jeder zweiten Tanke Stop zu machen um zu Pullern
> 
> Naja jedenfalls ist der Möhnesee ein schönes Gewässer das einiges hergeben dürfte?
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340490



Oh Oh der Möhnesee kann echt gemein sein...
Aber ansonsten ein schönes Gewässer.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder, ja genau, Tobsen wars, Tobsen hat den Teufel an die Wand gemalt, ich habs genau gesehen.



Tobsen Bansky   

Wirklich mies @Tricast...Ich hoffe, ihr bekommt halbwegs schnell an Ersatz und könnt den pbwrwiegenden teil des Tages noch erdolgreich am Wasser verbringen


----------



## Tricast

Es sieht gut aus. Der Reifen wird geflickt und sie sind auch schon dabei, es kann also noch ein schöner Tag werden. Und wir wünschen allen, die ans Wasser kommen, einen erfolgreichen und schönen Tag. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Rückmeldung von Tobias.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Es sieht gut aus. Der Reifen wird geflickt und sie sind auch schon dabei, es kann also noch ein schöner Tag werden.



Das ist schön Heinz.
Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg.   

PS. Was fürn Auto habt ihr denn dass da kein Ersatzrad drin ist?


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir ebenfalls viel Erfolg allen Ükeln, bald geht's hier auch los


----------



## Ukel

Tricast schrieb:


> Es sieht gut aus. Der Reifen wird geflickt und sie sind auch schon dabei, es kann also noch ein schöner Tag werden. Und wir wünschen allen, die ans Wasser kommen, einen erfolgreichen und schönen Tag. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Rückmeldung von Tobias.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Na dann mal gutes Gelingen und viele Fische. Bei mir geht es nachher auch los, um das selbst Gemischte zu testen und den Sonnenschein zu genießen.
Edit: allen, die heute ans Wasser kommen, viel Petri


----------



## phirania

Ich werde mich dann auch mal auf den weg machen und schauen ob es trotz Corona noch irgendwo Maden gibt...
Könnte ja hoffendlich bei dem schönen Wetter,was angesagt ist mit dem Angeln klappen.
Allen die ans Wasser kommen viel Erfolg denn.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> PS. Was fürn Auto habt ihr denn dass da kein Ersatzrad drin ist?



Wir haben einen Ford Tourneo Connect mit langem Radstand Bauj. Ende 2018 mit allen Pi Pam Po. Der Laderaum bei umgelegter Sitzbank ist mit 2m ist lang genug um das Dreirad von Frau Hübner zu verstauen. Aber es soll wohl ein Nachrüstsatz für die Halterung geben, mal sehen.

Liebe Grüße  Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Oh Oh der Möhnesee kann echt gemein sein...
> Aber ansonsten ein schönes Gewässer.



Phirania ,wieso meinst du gemein ?
Wegen den Fangaussichten ?


----------



## rutilus69

Willkommen zur Ükel-Konferenz am Sonnabend. Einige Spiele laufen ja schon.
Höre ich da Jubelschreie aus Brandenburg? Wir schalten kurz um.

Füsch! Füsch in Brandenburg!
Ein kurzes Zucken und dann ein beherztes Abtauchen der Pose. Ein traumhaft verwandelter Anhieb und schon steht es 1:0 für den SV Rutilus.







So kann es hier bei traumhaftem Wetter weitergehen.
Ich gebe zurück in die Zentrale.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil nach Brandenburg! Sag mal, lieber Rutilus, hast Du ein extra-Gelenk im linken Daumen???

Ich esse jetzt nen Happen und dann fahr ich irgendwohin zum Pietschen.


----------



## nobbi1962

Tricast schrieb:


> Wer hat den Teufel an die Wand gemalt?????? Irgendjemand, ich möchte den Namen nicht nennen; hat am Freitag den 13. den Teufel an die Wand gemalt. Gestern Abend noch zur Jahreshauptversammlung gewesen und heute am Auto hinten links einen Platten. Ein Nagel hat sich in den Reifen gebohrt und nun stehen wir da wie die begossenen Pudel. Die modernen Autos besitzen ja auch keinen Reservereifen mehr! Wer ist nur auf solche Ideen gekommen?
> Wir wollten schon fast am Wasser sein nun das.
> Wer war es denn nun????
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Heinz,
das war Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
Faust
"Des Pudels Kern"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> PS. Was fürn Auto habt ihr denn dass da kein Ersatzrad drin ist?


Muss man heutzutage aber wirklich vor dem Kauf genau nachgucken.

Selbst so ein halbes, ein nur Notlaufrad - ist ja voll Mist, wenn man auf Tour will.
Immer eine gute Stelle um bei einem Verkäufer noch das Reserverad mit rauszushandeln,
oder gleich den Satz 4mal Winterreifen, was auch 4 Reserven bieten kann.

Den Dachgepäckträger+Fahrradhalterung musste ich aber noch ziemlich bezahlen, trotzdem war das all inclusive dann eine günstiger Kauf (0.9 Jahrgebraucht)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil nach Brandenburg! Sag mal, lieber Rutilus, hast Du ein extra-Gelenk im linken Daumen???


Iss mir auch gerade aufgefallen, damit ist er genetisch signifikant erkennbar. 

Du siehst ja, Abstandhalter, dass die sensible Spitze nicht am Fisch anliegen muss,
oder eben 2Stufen Hebelverkürzung für mehr Ausdauer beim Rumhängen am Ast.

Und Petri zum dicken Plötz!


----------



## rutilus69

Wie, ihr könnt euren Daumen nicht nach hinten abwickeln??


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wie, ihr könnt euren Daumen nicht nach hinten abwickeln??


Einmal schon ... ist aber nicht sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## phirania

So krabbelt wieder in der Futterbox..


----------



## phirania

Ein paar Bilder vom Bach gibt es auch noch von unterwegs


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69
ein dickes Petri nach Brandenburg.


----------



## Hering 58

@phirania
viel Spaß und Glück -Kalle.Petri


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute noch eine Sea Quiver Rute mitgenommen, 4,2m und bis zu 225g WG. Ich fand die mit 345g Gewicht habenswert


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute noch eine Sea Quiver Rute mitgenommen, 4,2m und bis zu 225g WG. Ich fand die mit 345g Gewicht habenswert


Für die Brandung?


----------



## Tikey0815

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Für dir Brandung?


Jep, und für Hafen und Mole


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Willkommen zur Ükel-Konferenz am Sonnabend. Einige Spiele laufen ja schon.
> Höre ich da Jubelschreie aus Brandenburg? Wir schalten kurz um.
> 
> Füsch! Füsch in Brandenburg!
> Ein kurzes Zucken und dann ein beherztes Abtauchen der Pose. Ein traumhaft verwandelter Anhieb und schon steht es 1:0 für den SV Rutilus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340517
> 
> 
> So kann es hier bei traumhaftem Wetter weitergehen.
> Ich gebe zurück in die Zentrale.




Toller Plötz!
Petri Heil.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir natürlich auch Petri zum dicken Plötz


----------



## Ukel

AV Ukel kann mittlerweile einen Karpfen vermelden, 4 Rotaugen, einen verlorenen Karpfen( Abseits) sowie mehrere verpasste Großchancen. Wer hält mit?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> AV Ukel kann mittlerweile einen Karpfen vermelden, 4 Rotaugen, einen verlorenen Karpfen( Abseits) sowie mehrere verpasste Großchancen. Wer hält mit?


Dir auch ein Petri @Ukel ! Weiter so und viel Spaß


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> AV Ukel kann mittlerweile einen Karpfen vermelden, 4 Rotaugen, einen verlorenen Karpfen( Abseits) sowie mehrere verpasste Großchancen. Wer hält mit?



Ich leider nicht. Hab zu tun.

Aber Petri Heil auch in deine Richtung.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute noch eine Sea Quiver Rute mitgenommen, 4,2m und bis zu 225g WG. Ich fand die mit 345g Gewicht habenswert





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Für dir Brandung?


Da überkommt mich immer ein flüchtiges Lächeln, wenn die Strandangler bei 11,5 cm Wellenkammhöhe von "Brandung" sprechen.


----------



## Ukel

Noch einen Treffer nachgelegt


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Da überkommt mich immer ein flüchtiges Lächeln, wenn die Strandangler bei 11,5 cm Wellenkammhöhe von "Brandung" sprechen.



Das Sein bestimmt das Bewusstsein!


----------



## Ukel

So, Spielabbruch, kamen noch ein paar Rotaugen hinzu, nachher gehts dann zur Corona-Geburtstagsparty, sollen schon mehr als die Hälfte abgesagt haben. Habe den Auftrag, viele Tupperdosen mitzunehmen. Mundschutz wäre wohl auch sinnvoll.

Petri an alle, die draußen waren und gefangen haben. Bin auf die Berichte gespannt.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber Nachbar @rutilus69 zu der tollen Veteranenplötze, und auch @Ukel zum Fang! 
Ich lungere hier so rum, und hoffe morgen rauszukommen. Eigentlich hatte ich mir für heute vorgenommen, wenigstens den neuen Rucksack von der Stippermesse
zu packen, und bestimmte Ruten für morgen vorzumontieren. Nübsieschachtel und Grundbleitäschen müssten auch nachgefüllt werden, aber ich lungere und lungere..
seufz..
Mörbelmörbel...

Minimax


----------



## Ukel

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Nachbar @rutilus69 zu der tollen Veteranenplötze, und auch @Ukel zum Fang!
> Ich lungere hier so rum, und hoffe morgen rauszukommen. Eigentlich hatte ich mir für heute vorgenommen, wenigstens den neuen Rucksack von der Stippermesse
> zu packen, und bestimmte Ruten für morgen vorzumontieren. Nübsieschachtel und Grundbleitäschen müssten auch nachgefüllt werden, aber ich lungere und lungere..
> seufz..
> Mörbelmörbel...
> 
> Minimax


Du Armer, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten


----------



## Jason

@Ukel und @rutilus69
Ein herzliches Petri heil sende ich euch aus Nordhessen.
Morgen greif ich dann mal an. Werde jetzt gleich alles vorbereiten. Ausgewählt habe ich die Shakespeare Match von Minimax. Da kommt die kleine blaue 2400er Ambidex dran. Dann wird es Zeit, dass die Splitcane mal wieder ans Wasser kommt. Die werde ich mit einem dicken Tauwurm bestücken. Mal sehen, was passiert. Bisher sind mir ja nur zwei Spezies an den Teichen bekannt. Rotauge und Hecht. Der Hecht hat noch Schonzeit bei uns. Deshalb werde ich morgen den mittleren der drei Teiche beangeln. Bin gespannt, was mich da erwartet.
@Minimax , viel Erfolg für Morgen und allen anderen ebenfalls, die es ans Wasser schaffen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Willkommen zur Ükel-Konferenz am Sonnabend. Einige Spiele laufen ja schon.
> Höre ich da Jubelschreie aus Brandenburg? Wir schalten kurz um.
> 
> Füsch! Füsch in Brandenburg!
> Ein kurzes Zucken und dann ein beherztes Abtauchen der Pose. Ein traumhaft verwandelter Anhieb und schon steht es 1:0 für den SV Rutilus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340517
> 
> 
> So kann es hier bei traumhaftem Wetter weitergehen.
> Ich gebe zurück in die Zentrale.


Petrl auch.


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> Da überkommt mich immer ein flüchtiges Lächeln, wenn die Strandangler bei 11,5 cm Wellenkammhöhe von "Brandung" sprechen.


Andal ich meinte diese Brandung:


----------



## Hering 58

@jason 1
viel Spaß und Erfolg für Morgen .Petri


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Heute gab es wider ein Geschenk vom Recyclinghof, ein Kescher mit defekten Kescherstab.
Der Tele Keschersatb war leider defekt aber der Kopf mit dem Netzt war noch gut erhalten, das Netz war zudem ohne Löcher daher lohnte sich eine weitere Verwendung. Gut das ich nichts wegwerfe und deshalb hatte ich ncoh meine alten 3 teiligen Telekescherstab mit den alten Kopf vorne drauf (der war gebrochen).
Das netz des alten Keschers ziehrt ja meinen etwas neuen/alten Kescher. Also was tun? Ich hab dann von meinen Alten Kescher den Kopf abgebaut und  den vom Recyclinghof angebaut. Ein klassisches Upcycling war das  gut das ich nichts wegwefen kann.











Heute Nachmittag hab ich ihn gleich mal getestet. 3 kleine Schuppis, einen Spiegler, 2 Aitel, 2 kleine Rotaugen und eine 40+ Brachse durfte der neu "Einnetzen"
Ich bin ganz zufrieden damit und freu mich jetzt meinen kurzen Kescherstab mit großen Netz mit ans Wasser zu nehmen. Wenn dieser auch wider so lange häld wie der andere dann hab ich lange freude daran.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri an @rutilus69 zur tollen Plötze und  an @Ukel zu seinem reichen Fang. Der Nachspielkarpfen ist ja ein ganz hübscher! Ein tolles Schuppenbild. Warst Du wieder an der Leine? Wie ich Freitag vom Zug aus sehen konnte, ist der Wasserstand ja schon wieder gestiegen.
Ich wollte heute ja eigentlich auch los, zumal das Wetter sensationell war. Aber Mrs. Wuemmehunter wollte heute über Land gefahren werden und da ich in letzter Zeit ein wenig viel angelmäßig unterwegs war, dachte ich es sei besser, Mrs. Wuemmehunter diesen Wunsch nicht abzuschlagen. Wir sind durch die Lüneburger Heide bis ins Wendland gejuckelt und haben uns bei Walmsburg für ne Stunde an die Elbe gesetzt. Die führt auch Hochwasser, in einigen Buhnenfeldern wäre das Angeln aber möglich gewesen. Da ich heute meine Pflicht erfüllt habe, kommt morgen dann die (Angel)Kür. Ob ich es schon mal am See versuchen sollte? Oder doch lieber wieder an den bekannten und schon jetzt fängigen Spots in meinen Lieblingsflüssen?
Edit: Ein herzliches Petri geht natürlich auch an Josef, vor allem zur 40plus Brasse und zum alten neuen Kescher.


----------



## Hering 58

@dawurzelsepp
Glückwunsch zum neuen ( alten ) Ketsche und dickes Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> da ich in letzter Zeit ein wenig viel angelmäßig unterwegs war, dachte ich es sei besser,


Stepan, das war ein kluger Schachzug. So verschafft man sich gewisse Freiheiten. Ich lenke auch des Öfteren ein. Dann habe ich meine Ruhe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe gerade mit Hamsterkäufen mich auch auf eine eventuelle Krise vorbereitet die mit einem Zuhausesitzen verbunden wäre 
Ich hab mir mal eine schöne Sammlung mit Angel DVD's bei Ebay geordert 

Freue ich mich drauf auch ohne Krise 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ist das dann wirklich schön zuhause mit den vielen Filmchen und gefangenen tollen Fischen auf den DVDs , oder nicht eher Folter? 

Ich habs gerade hinter mir wie auf Quarantäne u. Abstinenz, nämlich keine Angelkarte 2020 gehabt und daher keine Chance ans Wasser.
Gestern kam nun die eine vom nördlichen Verein, heute die andere im südlichen Verein bekommen, und ab sofort könnte ich los.
Zudem werden die nächsten Sperr-Wochen mehr Gelegenheit zur stillen Erholung am Wasser bringen, das scheint schon sicher.
Vlt. ist es wirklich die beste Idee, morgens zeitig aufzustehen, für den wunderbaren Tagesanfang erstmal eine Runde zum Wasser zu radeln?


----------



## Tobias85

Der 1. AC Rotauge vermeldet ein klares Unentschieden. In der ersten Halbzeit am Bach spielte die Gegenseite ihre Stärken geschickt aus und parierte erfolgreich sämtliche Angriffe. Auch in der zweiten Halbzeit direkt vor dem Schilf am See manövrierte sich das gegnerische Team geschickt durch die Reihen der Angreifer und entschied die Partie so endgültig für sich. Nach der Niederlage kehrte der 1. ACR unmittelbar Heim und überließ das Spielfeld (und die restlichen Köder) den Siegern.

Für den 1. AC Rotauge war es am Bach die erste Niederlage in diesem Jahr, das Rückspiel wird aber in Bälde stattfinden.

Allen Teams für den zweiten Spieltag die besten Wünsche!


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vlt. ist es wirklich die beste Idee, morgens zeitig aufzustehen, für den besten Tagesanfang erstmal eine Runde zum Wasser zu radeln?


Na den mal tau. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri für alle, die am Wasser waren und die, die morgen dazu kommen werden, viel Erfolg.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petri für alle, die am Wasser waren und die, die morgen dazu kommen werden, viel Erfolg.


Oh ja, ich freu mich schon. War schon lange nicht mehr zum pietschen. Das letzte mal mit el Potto. Echt traurig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich freu mich schon. War schon lange nicht mehr zum pietschen. Das letzte mal mit el Potto. Echt traurig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Geht mir genau so. Ich wünsche euch,  das sämtliche Traumfische morgen beißen werden.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so. Ich wünsche euch,  das sämtliche Traumfische morgen beißen werden.


Mein Traumfisch wäre eine Schleie.  Man soll nichts ausschließen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich freu mich schon. War schon lange nicht mehr zum pietschen. Das letzte mal mit el Potto. Echt traurig.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Du hast doch jetzt quasi deine kleinen Privatteiche um die Ecke. Mal abends oder am woxhenende kurz ne halbe Stunde die Pose reinwerfen ist zeitlich nicht drin? Wenn ich länger nicht richtig zum angeln komme, dann vertreibt so ein schönes Standard-Rotauge ganz schnell Kummer und Schmerz.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit Hamsterkäufen mich auch auf eine eventuelle Krise vorbereitet die mit einem Zuhausesitzen verbunden wäre
> Ich hab mir mal eine schöne Sammlung mit Angel DVD's bei Ebay geordert
> 
> Freue ich mich drauf auch ohne Krise
> 
> LG


Warst du das Michi?


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du hast doch jetzt quasi deine kleinen Privatteiche um die Ecke. Mal abends oder am woxhenende kurz ne halbe Stunde die Pose reinwerfen ist zeitlich nicht drin? Wenn ich länger nicht richtig zum angeln komme, dann vertreibt so ein schönes Standard-Rotauge ganz schnell Kummer und Schmerz.


Lieber Tobsen. Für solche Kurzansitze sind die Tage noch zu kurz. Vor der Spätschicht angele ich nicht. Und nach der Frühschicht hab ich nie Zeit. Zuuuu viel zu tun. Du hast meine Baustelle vergessen. Nur Sonntags, so wie morgen. Es werden wieder bessere Zeiten kommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Einen wunderschönen Abend in die Konferenzschaltung !

Da die Berichte zu den Erstligaspielen heute eher überschaulich waren (evtl. technische Probleme???), möchte ich der allgemeinen Zufriedenheit halber noch einen Kurzbericht aus dem Verband Mittelrhein, Kreisliga Rhein-Sieg an die geneigte Leserschaft liefern ....
Das erste Tor fiel schon nach knapp zehn Minuten für den 1. FC Eitorf-Stromberg, beide Mannschaften waren noch nicht wirklich im Spiel angekommen, ein knapp handlanger Döbel wurde nach einem klassischen Abwehrfehler zur tragischen Person......
Die Schiedsrichterleistung von heute möchte ich mal als sehr schmeichelhaft für die Gastgeber umschreiben, aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen ließ er über vier Stunden nachspielen (böse Zungen unterstellten ihm, er habe eine Ergebniswette bei Carpset platziert), und so kam es kurz vor dem Abpfiff noch zu einer sehenswerten Ergebniserhöhung !!! 
Für das frühe Führungstor liegt leider keine Bestätigung des Video-Assistenzteams vor, es wurde von technischen Problemen im Kölner Keller gesprochen, das Tor zum 2:0 Endstand konnte Gott sei Dank auf digitalem Zelluloid gebannt werden, ein absolutes Traumtor, makellos, wie aus dem Lehrbuch von Carl von Linne !!!
Voller Vorfreude möchte ich die geneigte Leserschaft schon auf den morgigen Spieltag hinweisen, der aufgrund der Wetterlage hoffentlich die ein oder andere Überraschung verspricht !! 




Hiermit verabschiede ich für heute aus dem Sieg-Rückstau-Stadion und wünsche einen vergnüglichen Rest-Samstag !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Andal ich meinte diese Brandung:


Das schon eher. Brandung ist für mich, wenn man im Spülsaum kaum Posto fassen kann!


----------



## Hering 58

@cyprinusbarbus
ein Dickes Petri,ein sehr schöner Bericht und ein cooles Bild.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@Ukel  Es freut mich sehr, das die gegnerische Mannschaft sich trotz deiner ungewohnten, nicht risikolosen Aufstellung vom Einsatz deiner neuen Goalgetter überrennen ließ !!!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

@all  Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den morgigen Spieltag ..............  Es geht doch nichts über englische Wochen !!!!! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## geomas

Na das hat ja richtig geknattert, also gedingst, liebe Ükels!

Petri heil zunächst in Richtung @Ukel - da hast Du ja gut vorgelegt! Darf ich nach der Methode fragen?

Ein weiteres fröhliches Petri! geht zum Upcycling-Meister aus dem Süden - tolle Kescherrettung und Glückwunsch zu dem bunten Strauß an Keschertestfischen, lieber @dawurzelsepp !

Logo, auch Dir, Tom, ein herzliches Petri zu dem wunderschönen Schuppi!


Schade, daß es bei Dir, Tobias, nicht geklappt hat! Und Minimax - kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, den inneren Bremser.
Allen, die sich morgen an Teich, See oder Fluß setzen: viel Erfolg und genießt den Hauch von Frühling!


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute nach dem Mittag total schlapp und habe mich dreist ne gute Stunde in die Koje gehauen.

Danach Druckbetankung mit starkem Kaffee und dann doch zum Fluß nebenan. 
Also nicht mit der Glasposenrute und Mitchell, sondern nach ner Weile mal wieder mit der wunderbar feinen Balzer-Editions-Picker.

Das LB habe ich mit Micro-Pellets (Reste aus dem Kühlschrank) versetzt und mich an die „Aland-Stelle” gesetzt. Es war frisch heute und sehr viel windiger als von den Wetteronlien-Algorithmen versprochen - nun ja. Es gab ein gutes Dutzend Plötz, alle auf ein 10mm-Breadpunch am 10er Kamasan B560. Mit der Bißausbeute war ich trotz der windigen Bedingungen ganz zufrieden.
Eine Anglerin ganz in der Nähe hatte allerdings mit der treibenden Pose deutlich mehr Erfolg und fing im gleichen Zeitraum etwa doppelt so viel.

Es war heute deulich mehr Wasser im Fluß und ich hab mir „ihre Stelle” fürs Posenangeln unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen vorgemerkt.


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> AV Ukel kann mittlerweile einen Karpfen vermelden, 4 Rotaugen, einen verlorenen Karpfen( Abseits) sowie mehrere verpasste
> 
> 
> Ukel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Noch einen Treffer nachgelegt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Großchancen. Wer hält mit?
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Auch hier ein dickes Petrl..


cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Abend in die Konferenzschaltung !
> 
> Da die Berichte zu den Erstligaspielen heute eher überschaulich waren (evtl. technische Probleme???), möchte ich der allgemeinen Zufriedenheit halber noch einen Kurzbericht aus dem Verband Mittelrhein, Kreisliga Rhein-Sieg an die geneigte Leserschaft liefern ....
> Das erste Tor fiel schon nach knapp zehn Minuten für den 1. FC Eitorf-Stromberg, beide Mannschaften waren noch nicht wirklich im Spiel angekommen, ein knapp handlanger Döbel wurde nach einem klassischen Abwehrfehler zur tragischen Person......
> Die Schiedsrichterleistung von heute möchte ich mal als sehr schmeichelhaft für die Gastgeber umschreiben, aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen ließ er über vier Stunden nachspielen (böse Zungen unterstellten ihm, er habe eine Ergebniswette bei Carpset platziert), und so kam es kurz vor dem Abpfiff noch zu einer sehenswerten Ergebniserhöhung !!!
> Für das frühe Führungstor liegt leider keine Bestätigung des Video-Assistenzteams vor, es wurde von technischen Problemen im Kölner Keller gesprochen, das Tor zum 2:0 Endstand konnte Gott sei Dank auf digitalem Zelluloid gebannt werden, ein absolutes Traumtor, makellos, wie aus dem Lehrbuch von Carl von Linne !!!
> Voller Vorfreude möchte ich die geneigte Leserschaft schon auf den morgigen Spieltag hinweisen, der aufgrund der Wetterlage hoffentlich die ein oder andere Überraschung verspricht !!
> Anhang anzeigen 340561
> 
> Hiermit verabschiede ich für heute aus dem Sieg-Rückstau-Stadion und wünsche einen vergnüglichen Rest-Samstag !!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Von mir auch ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Von mir auch ein dickes Petri-Georg.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Es war heute deulich mehr Wasser im Fluß und ich hab mir „ihre Stelle” fürs Posenangeln unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen vorgemerkt.


Der Anglersmann ist an sich auch bisweilen ein diebischer Gesell!


----------



## Minimax

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @all  Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den morgigen Spieltag ..............



Immer ersma das Sonntagsspiel abwarten!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein Petri ! 
Solangsam beginnt wohl für alle wieder die Saison! 
Morgen wollte ich eigentlich an die Oker aber da ist noch ziemlich Hochwasser, deshalb werde ich wohl an den Waldsee fahren .
Eine Rute werde ich für den Anfang mit Pose und Made bestücken die Andere auf Grund mit Dendros ....mal gucken was passiert? 
Das Gewässer hat schöne Schleien und Karpfen drin, allerdings bei den Schleien muss schon etwas Glück dabei sein! Aber man weiß ja nie! 
Zur Sicherheit werde ich einen leichten Bodentaster an der Picker montieren mit 16er Hauptschnur und 12er Vorfach !
Die Dendros zappeln schon seit gestern in einem Gemisch aus Humus und Salatresten damit Sie ein wenig Geruch annehmen! 
Den Bodentaster setze ich ein, weil der Untergrund dort etwas schlammig ist. 
Das verhindert das die Schnur sich im Schlamm verheddert und den freien Abzug erschwert !
Da wo die Schleien gründeln und die Blubberblasen aufsteigen, werde ich die Stelle überwerfen und den Bodentaster dann ganz Vorsichtig einholen zu der erwünschten Stelle 

LG


----------



## geomas

So, morgen soll es deutlich wärmer, aber auch windiger als heute werden. 
Hmm, vielleicht werde ich einen See in der Nähe besuchen.
Dann aber mit mindestens 2 der neuen alten Ruten.


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
viel Spaß und Erfolg für Morgen .Petri


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> viel Spaß und Erfolg für Morgen .Petri



Danke Hartmut


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @geomas zur fast vollständigen Plötzenmannschaft! Stellen und Methoden abgucken ist vollkommen legitim 

Noch ein Nachtrag zum See heute: Der kleine Schilfgürtel befindet sich direkt neben einem Badestrand, an dem das Wasser recht lange eher flach bleibt, Wind in der Regel auflandig. Im Schilfgürtel selbst befindet sich noch eine kleine Bucht. Wenn sich da im Frühling keine Schleien tummeln, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Und die Wetterprognose für die nächste Woche lassen wirklich hoffen.

Sollte es sein, dass mich dieser Spot, garniert mit ein bisschen Komposterde und ein paar Wurmstücken zu meiner ersten Tinca führt? Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Ukel

Vielen Dank für die Petris und den Fängern des gestrigen Tages aus der Landeshauptstadt von Niedersachsen ebenfalls ein kräftiges Petri. Zwei fragen sind wohl noch zu beantworten:
- das Gewässer war ein See, wer die A352 befährt, kann ihn von dort aus sehen. Die Leine ist noch randvoll, mal kein Steilufer z. Zt., dafür aber nicht zu beangeln. Ohne Regen wird es sicherlich noch 1-2 Wochen dauern, dass einzelne Stelllen wiederErfolg verheißen.
- geangelt wieder mit leichter Feederrute, hier bissen die Karpfen, und mit Kopfrute, hier die Rotaugen.
Fazit des gestrigen Spieltags: zwei Taktiken auf dem Spielplatz sind schwer zu händeln, vor allem, wenn beide irgendwie aufgehen. Da verliert selbst der Trainer den Überblick und muss mit verpatzten Großchancen leben.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein dickes Petri zu allen Fängern von gestern und Kopf hoch an alle Nichtfänger.

Die Vorbereitungen für heute Nachmittag laufen schon, es soll ins Altwasser gehen. Im Frühjahr könnte ich da früher immer sehr schöne Giebel fangen nur in den letzten Jahren lassen Sie mich etwas im Stich. Der federkiel mit Semmelflocke wird’s schon richten. 
Vormittag gehts aber erstmal zur Wahl. Den wer nicht wählen geht darf auch ned schimpfen


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin ihr Lieben!
Schön dass es einige von euch ans Wasser schaffen und uns Daheimgebliebenen mit schönen Berichten und Bildern erfreuen - viele Dank dafür..!
Bei mir sieht es eher schlecht aus - das Auge meines Hundes muss geschont werden; am Donnerstag werden die Fäden gezogen und dann noch ne Woche Ruhe.. .
Der kleine Mann dreht schon genauso am Rad wie sein Herrchen - wir wollen beide raus.
Vor Allem auch weil die Bedingungen so gut sind, denn mit 8,6 Grad und 6m Wasserstand kann man arbeiten.. .
Gestern wurde hier am Rhein richtig gut gefangen - nur leider nicht von mir, da ich ja zuhause das Sofa plattsitze... .
Ich möchte schreien und würgen..!
Jungens, geht ans Wasser . es geht was!
Euch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg!!


----------



## Ukel

phirania schrieb:


> So krabbelt wieder in der Futterbox..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340522


Schönes Tellerbild, nur falscher Trööt


----------



## Thomas.

auch von mir Ein dickes Petri zu allen Fängern von gestern, ich hatte gestern Freitag den 13ten einfach nur Schxxx, aber ich gebe nicht auf, Auto ist wieder gepackt in 30min geht's los, allen die es heute wider ans Wasser zieht drück ich die Daumen, den anderen wenigsten einen wunderschönen Sontag.


----------



## nobbi1962

Andal schrieb:


> Da überkommt mich immer ein flüchtiges Lächeln, wenn die Strandangler bei 11,5 cm Wellenkammhöhe von "Brandung" sprechen.


111,5








lg nobbi


----------



## rhinefisher

Ahh - mit etwas Glück habe ich gleich 30-40 Minuten am Wasser!
Da sollte doch was gehen....


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ahh - mit etwas Glück habe ich gleich 30-40 Minuten am Wasser!
> Da sollte doch was gehen....


Nutze die Zeit aus.Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 111,5
> Anhang anzeigen 340574
> Anhang anzeigen 340573
> 
> lg nobbi


Das war sicher an der Ostsee?


----------



## Jason

Bisher tote Hose. Ist windig. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bisher tote Hose. Ist windig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340580
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sieht aber gut aus.Mach weiter so.


----------



## Ukel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bisher tote Hose. Ist windig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340580
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


@Jason: hau rein, wir wollen was sehen. Drüben die andere Seite sieht gut aus, zu weit weg?


----------



## Jason

Ukel schrieb:


> @Jason: hau rein, wir wollen was sehen. Drüben die andere Seite sieht gut aus, zu weit weg?


Zu bewachsen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 
Der neue Rutenhalter sieht gut aus, was drauf liegt noch besser. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin @jason 1: Das sieht trotz des Windes gut bei Dir aus. Den Rutenhalter haste Dir von der Messe mitgebracht, oder? Hab auch zwei von den Teilen gekauft. Nur ein so schönes Stöckchen habe ich nicht, um es darauf abzulegen. So, gleich will ich auch starten, nur ich weiß immer noch nicht wohin? Zum Posenangeln am See ist es doch ein büschen windig. An die Oste ist mir der Weg zu weit, und die Wümme hat Hochwasser. Schwierig, schwierig, wahrscheinlich werde ich wieder an den Tidenbereich der Wümme fahren, der ist auch immer für den einen oder anderen Fisch gut.
@dawurzelsepp und @rhinefisher : Auch Euch Beiden will Glück am Altwasser bzw. am Rhein. Macht was aus diesem unwirtlichen Tag!


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
viel Spaß und Erfolg.Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

So - ich bin wieder zurück.. .
Genau 45 Minuten habe ich mit gegönnt und es war wirklich sehr schön mal wieder am Bach zu sein.
Gut vorbereitet war ich auch, Futter und Köder waren nach 3 Minuten im Wasser.
Bisse gab es reichlich, aber nur von Gräsern, Blättern und kleinen Ästen...
Das ich so garnichts gefangen habe ärgert mich ein wenig, denn die Bedingungen waren ganz gut.





Und ich konnte endlich mal die neue Khoga Viper Match antesten - fischt sich nicht schlecht, aber mein Gott, was sind die Ringe schief angebunden...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Danke @Wuemmehunter 

Ich melde live vom Wasser:
2 Giebel
1 Karpfen
2 Rotaugen
1 Brachse
1 Rotfeder

Und einen Giebel verloren.
Die Kirsche zeig ich euch später 

Alles viel Erfolg am Wasser.


----------



## Hering 58

@rhinefisher
schade, dafür warst du am Wasser.Schönes Foto.


----------



## Hering 58

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke @Wuemmehunter
> 
> Ich melde live vom Wasser:
> 2 Giebel
> 1 Karpfen
> 2 Rotaugen
> 1 Brachse
> 1 Rotfeder
> 
> Und einen Giebel verloren.
> Die Kirsche zeig ich euch später
> 
> Alles viel Erfolg am Wasser.


Dir auch ein dickes Petri.Schönes Bild hast du gemacht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

15 Uhr Anpfiff!


----------



## Minimax

Paar Güstern gabs und nen Döbel. Wind und Strömung machen die Bisserkennung zum Zufall. Ich verlagere jetzt zum Brückenswim


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Also wenn das ein Bach ist, Fische ich gerade an einem Rinnsal


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Füüüüsch ... Füsch in Niedersachse, die erste kleine Güster!


----------



## phirania

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke @Wuemmehunter
> 
> Ich melde live vom Wasser:
> 2 Giebel
> 1 Karpfen
> 2 Rotaugen
> 1 Brachse
> 1 Rotfeder
> 
> Und einen Giebel verloren.
> Die Kirsche zeig ich euch später
> 
> Alles viel Erfolg am Wasser.


Dickes Petri 
Ist doch eine gute Ausbeute


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüüsch ... Füsch in Niedersachse, die erste kleine Güster!
> Anhang anzeigen 340596


Auch hier dickes Petri
Haupsache ans Wasser gekommen.
Bei mir hat es heute leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## Tricast

Füüüüsch, Füüüüsch auch in Bremen. Ein besseres Rotauge, ein Brassen und noch ein kleines Rotauge waren der Lohn für die Qual. Es war doch sehr windig am Teich und mit dem leichten Posengeschirr nicht einfach zu händeln. Gefischt wurde mit einem Driftbeater 4 gr. und 14er Sensas Black Nickel. Leicht mit Maden und nur ganz wenig Grundfutter angefüttert und Maden am Haken.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

@Tricast
Dir auch ein dickes Petri


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Win dickes Petri nach Bremen. Gemessen an der Luftlinie könnte ich Euch das schon fast vom Blockland aus zurufen.
Nach zwei Plötzen und einer Reihe versemmelter Bisse gab es bei mir jetzt auch eine 30+ Güster.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Hering 58 @phirania
Petri dank.
Giebel Nr 4 hab ich auch bereits und 4 oder 5 kleine Karpfen. Das Wetter ist heut super im Gegensatz zu gestern.

Petri allen Fängern @Wuemmehunter @Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri !
Ich sitze auch am Wasser aber arbeite noch am ersten Fisch ......ich habe von hier 6 Angler im Auge aber bisher hat noch keiner einen Zupfer 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Das wirt noch was Michi,du musst nur durch halten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Live aus der Konferenzschaltung
Nr 5
Giebel 40cm 

Freut euch auf später


----------



## Minimax

Fisch aus Brandenburg, was ein wohlgenährtes Moppelchen


----------



## Hering 58

@dawurzelsepp @Minimax
dickes Petri ,macht weiter so.


----------



## Minimax

Den Burschen widme ich natürlich wie versprochen Bruder @Andal in herzlicher Zuneigung!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir gab es gerade einen bildschönen Aland!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Der Versorgungsoffizier meldet abpfiff die Semmel ist aus.
Endstand bei 7 Giebel, 4 davon waren 40+
Fotos gibt's später ich brauch erstmal ne dusch


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @dawurzelsepp! Das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt bei Dir. Wunderschöne Fische, die Du da gefangen hast!


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
dickes Petri zum Aland


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir haben jetzt diese junge das Stadion gestürmt, ich werd auch gleich packen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich hatte die letzte halbe Stunde keinen Zupfer. Wahrscheinlich steht ein Hecht auf dem Futterplatz. Werde gleich mal einen Stein reinwerfen, damit der Kerl verschwindet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es gerade einen bildschönen Aland!




Wehe du stellst den Dickplötz in den Alandtrööt. 
Schönes Ding!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil euch allen, die draußen sind/waren!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meinst Du? Das wäre der Hammer, der Fisch war 41 cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Den Burschen widme ich natürlich wie versprochen Bruder @Andal in herzlicher Zuneigung!




Das ist sehr nett von dir, Mini!
Der arme Bursche bekommt ja sonst nie einen Fisch zu sehen bei dem Hochwasser am Rhein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meinst Du? Das wäre der Hammer, der Fisch war 41 cm.



Jupp.   
Bei dir dort gibt es anscheinend ein Schwarm Palmplötzen.
Letztens schon der 35er und nun dieses Monster.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hat funktioniert, mit dem Stein, sie beißen wieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hat funktioniert, mit dem Stein, sie beißen wieder.
> Anhang anzeigen 340608




Guck dir den genau an.
Das ist ein kleiner Aland!
*
Mehr Schuppen als ein Plötz und kein rotes Auge!*


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meinst Du? Das wäre der Hammer, der Fisch war 41 cm.



Ohne jetzt die Schuppen zu zählen: Mit dem Knall unten Auge kein Aland   

Petri euch allen...die Meldungen trudeln hier ja schneller ein als man lesen kann!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Werde nachher mal Schuppen zählen. Wenn es tatsächlich ein Plötz sein sollte, habe ich eine Großplötzenkurve entdeckt. Hier gab es letztens schon den 35er Plötz.


----------



## Thomas.

zwei Tage insgesamt ca,14-15 Stunden am Wasser mit 2 Ruten, Bilanz, gestern ein Tag zu vergessen kein Zupfer einiges dumm gelaufen, heute anderer Fluss andere  Ruten, ja was soll ich sagen wider das selbe kein Zupfer, habe alles probiert Made Mais Wurm Perlet nix nix. 
um mich zu beruhigen habe ich an den 2 Tagen aber auch mit einigen anderen Anglern (7) kurz gesprochen, denen ging es genauso alle nix.
habe Heute aber auch den Grund erfahren, als mich 2 nette Niederländische Polizisten kontrolliert haben fragte mich der eine, und schon was gefangen? nee, er am Lächeln und sagte geht auch nicht alle in Quarantäne.
aber schön wars trotzdem, und wenn ich morgen zeit haben sollte werde ich es mal am See versuchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, 18 Uhr, bei mir ist jetzt auch Schluss. Zweistelliges Ergebnis.


----------



## Xianeli

Dann mal herzliches Petri  

Hatte zwar für heute geplant angeln zu gehen ( das erste mal dieses Jahr ) aber konnte es dann doch nicht übers Herz bringen, trotz Segen der Frau, alle krank zu Hause zurück zu lassen. Schade bei dem Wetter und wer weiß wann ich wieder Zeit habe


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Werde nachher mal Schuppen zählen. Wenn es tatsächlich ein Plötz sein sollte, habe ich eine Großplötzenkurve entdeckt. Hier gab es letztens schon den 35er Plötz.



45 Schuppen, Aland beginnt erst ab 55...herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast eindeutig eine der legendären Monsterplötzen erwischt


----------



## Jason

Ach war das herrlich. Sonnenschein und ca. 15Grad. Den mittleren Teich wollte ich beangeln, aber als ich dort ankam war der eingezäunt und Schafe waren am grasen Dann habe ich mich an den großen gesetzt und mein Zeug aufgebaut. Es ging ein doch starker Wind, dennoch entschied ich mich für die Pose. Die Cane mit Wurm zuerst startklar gemacht und kurz vorm Grund angeboten. Aber da ging rein gar nichts.
Trotz guten anfüttern alles für die Katz.




Dann die Shakespeare Match mit Made am 16er Haken ins Wasser, vorher natürlich auch angefüttert und das warten auf den ersten Biss begann. Dann tauchte der Besitzer der Schafe auf und kam zu mir. Er begrüßte mich und sagte: "Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn sie hier angeln
aber wenn das der falsche sieht bekommen sie Ärger". Darauf antwortete ich ihm, dass ich mit der Stadt gesprochen habe und ich ruhig hier angeln dürfte. Außerdem sind sie mein Nachbar. Er wohnt drei Häuser weiter aber noch nicht so lange. Deshalb kannte er mich nicht. 
" Na wenn das so ist und sie das abgeklärt haben ist alles in Ordnung. " Und schon waren wir per Du. Wir unterhielten uns lange und er verriet mir, welche Fischarten die Teiche beherbergen. Rotaugen, Hechte, Karpfen, Aale und jetzt kommts "*Schleien*".
Der Schäfer bot mir an, das ich mich an den mittleren Teich setze. Er wollte für mich den Strom vom Zaun abstellen und meinte dort beißen die Fische besser. Aber ich hatte keine Lust, nochmal alles umzusatteln. Dann ging er auch und bei mir kamen die ersten Bisse. 2-3 Rotaugen konnte ich in ca. 15 Minuten landen und dann war es wieder ruhig. Sicherlich hat dann ein Hecht die Meute wieder aufgemischt. Es kamen aber noch einige hinterher. 




Zwischendurch waren die Hechte immer wieder an der Oberfläche am rauben. Einmal gab es auf der anderen Seite einen heftigen Schlag, dass ich mich erschrocken habe. 




Nach 5 Stunden packte ich zusammen und glaube es waren insgesamt 15 Plötzen zum Schluss. Aber natürlich voll zufrieden. 
Leider konnte ich die Action von der wundervollen Match noch nicht testen. Alles nur Kleingemüse.

Petri Heil an @Minimax , @Tricast , @Wuemmehunter , @dawurzelsepp  und bei @rhinefisher hat es offenbar nicht geklappt. Vielleicht war die Zeit zu kurz.
Hat mir gefallen, wie ihr die Bundesliga ersetzt habt

gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein Dickes Petri nochmal an alle Fänger und ein Kopfhoch an alle die Schneider geblieben sind, es kommen auch wider bessere Tage.

So die versprochenen Topp 4 des heutigen Tages:





47,5 cm





44cm





40cm





Schau mir in die Augen........40cm

Alle anderen waren um die 35-40cm

So einen Tag wie heute hab ich selbst in meiner langen Zeit hier in diesem Altwasser noch nicht erlebt. Im normalfall sind sie regelrecht zickig und nur paar Wochen richtig fangbar. Das heute war ein richtiger Traumtag und einzigartig für mich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es gerade einen bildschönen Aland!



Plötze, lege ich meine Hand für ins Feuer. (und Petri, richtig guter Fisch!)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guck dir den genau an.
> Das ist ein kleiner Aland!
> 
> *Mehr Schuppen als ein Plötz und kein rotes Auge!*


jupp, seh ich auch so, ganz ohne verzweifelt zählen.


----------



## Ukel

Man ist hier was los, sooo viele Fische und Fänger, allen ein fettes Petri, tolle Fische sind dabei. Und Wümme, schönes Rotauge, das hat bestimmt noch (größere) Geschwister, die auf dich warten.
Untätig war ich allerdings auch nicht, wieder zum See wie gestern. Dort saß schon ein Angelfreund auf meinem Platz vom Vortag und rechts 30 m weiter noch einer. Mit Erlaubnis habe ich mich zwischen beide geklemmt, rechtseitig waren schon einige kleine Plötzen an Land gekommen.
Nun ja, ich wieder mit Feeder und 7m-Stippe. Mein linker Nachbar fing nun auch einzelne kleine Rotaugen und dann auch zwei kleine Satzkarpfen. Mittlerweile bei mir auch erste kleine Rotaugen an der Stippe und dann endlich der Biss an der Feederrute, ein kleiner Satzer, danach erstmal Pause. Irgendwann kam mir die Idee, nun mal mit Curry nachzuwürzen und siehe da, bald danach gab es wieder einen Biss an der Stippe. Damit begann nun direkt ein Kampf auf Biegen und Brechen an feiner Montage, ein Karpfen an 18er Haken und 0,08er Vorfach. Zum Glück gab es keine weiten Fluchten, trotzdem war die Rute zum Halbkreis gebogen. Etwa 10 min später lag er dann im Kescher, knapp 59 cm Schuppi, und das an der neuen Stippe, tolle Bewährungsprobe. Besser konnte es kaum werden, also einpacken.....Feederrute aufgenommen, und es hängt tatsächlich noch ein kleiner Spiegler zum Abschluß. War nur froh, dass es für den Schuppi an der Stipprute Zeugen gab, so ist es wenigstens kein Anglerlatein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tolle Fische, superschöne Antikruten und witzige Bullen - das macht richtig Spaß.. .
Genz dickes Petri an die glücklichen Fänger..!


----------



## Waller Michel

Also ich würde auch sagen Plötz !
Von der Brustflosse her und vom Schuppengleid .....

An alle ein dickes Petri die heute gefangen haben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

@jason 1 und @Ukel: Auch euch ein herzliches Petri! Bin gespannt, wann wir die erste Schleie aus dem Zwergenland bestaunen dürfen.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @jason 1 und @Ukel: Auch euch ein herzliches Petri! Bin gespannt, wann wir die erste Schleie aus dem Zwergenland bestaunen dürfen.


Ich auch lieber Tobias. Jetzt steht bezüglich den Teichen nichts mehr im Wege. Mein Nachbar, also der Schafzüchter oder wie auch immer bewirtschaftet die Fläche. Dann braucht sich die Stadt nicht darum zu kümmern. Und ich verstehe mich mit ihm gut. Wir werden bestimmt mal dort zusammen angeln gehen. 
@Wuemmehunter  Ja, du hast Recht. Die Rutenauflagen samt Teleskopstäbe sind von der Stippermesse. Sind schöne Teile.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

So auch mein Angeltag ist vorbei! 
Bei uns sind ja viele Gewässer noch nicht freigegeben, dadurch haben sich alle Angler an sozusagen 4 Stillgewässer bei dem schönen Wetter versammelt !
Das bin ich bei uns fast gar nicht gewohnt. ..
Alle Angler die ich sehen konnte haben stundenlang gelangweilt auf das Wasser geguckt was die Posen so treiben? 
Anfüttern war an diesem Gewässer verboten! Das minderte natürlich auch die Möglichkeiten. 
Die Stunden vergingen und ich bin immer feiner geworden bezüglich Haken und Schnur und habe bißchen mit Maden am 18er Haken und Aromastoffen experimentieret . Die Tiefe mit der Pose und einer Grundmontage an der Picker ,immer wieder verändert! 
Absolut keinen Zupfer 
Mitlerweile kamen dann immer stärkere Windböen auf und ich hab die Polaris Posen zum Einsatz gebracht um eine bessere Bissanzeige zu haben!  Falls doch der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt und ein Fisch sich erbarmt ?

Dann kurz vor Schluss bekam ich noch was kleines als Gnade ! Direkt kamen etliche Angler angelaufen um zu Gucken! 
Es war mir fast peinlich! 
Aber okay!  Es werden am 1.4 viele Gewässer freigegeben an denen ich mir viel mehr verspreche! 

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Leute Leute Leute..... Was hier wieder gepiekst und aufs trockene gesetzt wurde..... Hut ab und ganz viele Petri an euch 
Ich saß heute nur ne halbe Stunde am Wasser. Sehr viele ganz ganz feine Bisse. So wie immer an der Stelle. Wahrscheinlich wieder die Spiegler. Da aber der Wasserwart ebenfalls am Weiher saß und ich nicht weiß wie er zu C&R steht war ich irgendwie froh das ich keinen gehakt habe auch wenn ich meiner Tochter gerne den Gefallen getan hätte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So auch mein Angeltag ist vorbei!



Petri Heil, Micha!
Das lag bestimmt wieder an der gefundenen *Kogha *Rute.
Versuch doch nächstes Mal eine andere ....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil auch noch an  wurzel, Ukel, Mini und alle die ich vergessen habe. 

Das Petri des Tages geht natürlich an @Wuemmehunter zum kapitalen Palmplötz!
So'n Reptil hab ich das letzte Mal zu DDR Zeiten hier gesehen.

Ich hoffe dass ich es morgen mal wieder ans Wasser schaffe......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Woooaaawwww ... was für ein Nachmittag! Allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri aus Niedersachsen! Was hier heute an Fangmeldungen über den Ticker gegangenen ist, war schon der absolute Hammer, schließlich haben wir immer noch März und bei den wenigsten dürfte die Wassertemperatur schon wieder zweistellig sein. Die Wümme im Tidenbereich, mein heutiges Gewässer hatte 9 Grad und die Fische bissen richtig gut. Allerdings habe ich zahlreiche Bisse versammelt.
Zum vermeintlichen Aland, der sich dann als Großplötze herausgestellt hat, danke für den Hinweis @Professor Tinca und herzlichen Dank fürs Schuppenzählen, @Tobias85: Nein, die Verwechselung ist mir nicht peinlich. Und wisst Ihr warum nicht? Weil ich es schlicht nicht für möglich gehalten habe, dass in den von mir befürchten Gewässern solche Klapper vertreten sind. Speziell an dieser Stelle hatte ich ja erst am letzten Wochenende meinen Plötzenrekord erneuert. Und jetzt offenkundig schon wieder. Ich hatte den Zollstock am Fisch, er maß 41 Zentimeter, aber weil ich ihn trotz der mir merkwürdig groß vorkommenden Schuppen für einen Aland hielt, habe ich kein Zollstockbild gemacht. Aber egal, ich bin natürlich stolz wie Bolle über diesen Fisch! Insgesamt sind es bei mir heute 11 Fische geworden, am häufigsten gingen Güstern an die Maden, die ich mit einer klassischen Feeder-Durchlaufmontage angeboten habe. Allerdings auch heute wieder sehr Ufernah, da in der Strömung zur Mitte hin allerhand Unrat den Fluss heruntergetragen wird. Anbei noch zwei Aufnahmen, die ich heute mit der Drohne von dem Bereich gemacht habe, sowie eine andere Perspektive vom Platz.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nee nee die ist im Müll !
Wobei ich den mit ner anderen Kogha gefangen hatte! 
Das ist ne ganz feine Telepicker ...Dreckding aber mein Glücksrute  
Die werfe ich einfach nicht weg ! Da musst ich schon die Ringe nachkleben etc ...
Aber die bringt Glück 

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Das sind ja mal wieder ganz tolle Luftaufnahmen!!! Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Monster-Plötz.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Michael, auch von mit ein Petri heil. Heute waren ja recht viele am Wasser. Kein Wunder.... bei dem Wetter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Michael, auch von mit ein Petri heil. Heute waren ja recht viele am Wasser. Kein Wunder.... bei dem Wetter.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieben Dank! 
Ja bei uns hatte es heute auch viele ans Wasser gezogen! Die Leute zieht es jetzt bei jedem Sonnenstrahl raus


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil allen erfolgreichen Ükelnauten!

Ich habe heute Nachmittag einen See in der Nähe angetestet, an dem ich zuletzt im Sommer mäßig erfolgreich war.
Der Wind war doch ziemlich straff und insgesamt war es eher ungemütlich. Die Bleßrallen waren hingegen in Frühlingsstimmung und trieben es so wild, daß selbst der neugierige Haubentaucher kopfschüttelnd abtauchte.





Ganz Leger mit der neuen alten Daiwa Matchman Mk II Leger

Die Glas-Posenrute macht sich gut im Zusammenspiel mit der Mitchell 300 und auch die neue alte Daiwa Matchman Leger fühlt sich richtig gut an.
Leider tat sich anglerisch gar nichts, es gab nicht einen Zupfer. Auch sonst konnte ich kaum Zeichen von Fischaktivität ausmachen.
Hmm, da muß ich wohl noch mal ran und dann auch mal Lebendköder probieren.

Spät am Nachmittag bauten 2 Carphunters ihr Nachtlager auf - keine Ahnung, ob die Erfolg haben werden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Zwei von meinen Neuanschaffungen die heute zum Einsatz gekommen sind möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten! 
Beide haben mich wirklich überzeugt! 

Einmal der Stuhl von Nash und die Aqualite power Match 4,20


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungens,
zunächst mal an alle Fänger des Tages ganz ganz viele Petris -ich habe absolut den Überblick verloren, wer was rausgezogen hat, aber das monströse Rotauge ("General Sherman") von Wuemme ist ja unbestreitbar der Fisch des Tages -vermutlich hat das Hechtlein sich erst rausgetraut, als sich der grimmige alte Plötzen-Veteran mit Zahnschmerzen zurückgezogen hat. Und natürlich auch an den Wurzelsepp ein Extrapetri für seine Giebelsternstunde, Richtfest würd ich sagen. Und auch wenn heut ein paar von uns die Marseillaise gesungen haben, heut waren so viele von uns unterwegs, dass die Fänge für alle reichen, das gilt auch für @phirania- schade, mein Lieber, das es knapp nicht mit dem Angeln geklappt hat, und @Xianeli hat die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Heute haben wir soviele Angelstunden absolviert, das es auch für die Daheimgebliebenen reicht. Und ich sag natürlich danke für die vielen Petris und vor allem die vielen schönen Berichte und Bilder, heute war wahrlich der Tag des Ükels, schaut mal, wie viele von unserem Flying Circus in den Lüften in allen Winkeln der ÜK waren:

@jason 1 
@rhinefisher 
@dawurzelsepp 
@Wuemmehunter 
@Waller Michel 
@Ukel 
@Thomas. 
@Slappy 
@Tricast 
@geomas 
@Minimax 
Schätze der 15.3. wird in der Ükelhistorie ein wichtiger Feiertag werden,

Donnerwetter,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Jungens,
> zunächst mal an alle Fänger des Tages ganz ganz viele Petris -ich habe absolut den Überblick verloren, wer was rausgezogen hat, aber das monströse Rotauge ("General Sherman") von Wuemme ist ja unbestreitbar der Fisch des Tages -vermutlich hat das Hechtlein sich erst rausgetraut, als sich der grimmige alte Plötzen-Veteran mit Zahnschmerzen zurückgezogen hat. Und natürlich auch an den Wurzelsepp ein Extrapetri für seine Giebelsternstunde, Richtfest würd ich sagen. Und auch wenn heut ein paar von uns die Marseillaise gesungen haben, heut waren so viele von uns unterwegs, dass die Fänge für alle reichen, das gilt auch für @phirania- schade, mein Lieber, das es knapp nicht mit dem Angeln geklappt hat, und @Xianeli hat die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Heute haben wir soviele Angelstunden absolviert, das es auch für die Daheimgebliebenen reicht. Und ich sag natürlich danke für die vielen Petris und vor allem die vielen schönen Berichte und Bilder, heute war wahrlich der Tag des Ükels, schaut mal, wie viele von unserem Flying Circus in den Lüften in allen Winkeln der ÜK waren:
> 
> @jason 1
> @rhinefisher
> @dawurzelsepp
> @Wuemmehunter
> @Waller Michel
> @Ukel
> @Thomas.
> @Slappy
> @Tricast
> @geomas
> @Minimax
> Schätze der 15.3. wird in der Ükelhistorie ein wichtiger Feiertag werden,
> 
> Donnerwetter,
> Euer
> Minimax


Das Wetter, es lag am Wetter. Zumindest bei mir  

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
allen Fängern ein Petri.
War mit meiner Frau und Hund auch draussen, kleiner Vereinsteich für uns ganz alleine. Wasser noch kalt und ein kalter Wind. Neue alte Silstar Picker ausgeführt und eingeweiht. Es wurden 4 Rotaugen zwischen 11 und 16cm bei meiner Frau leider nichts. Geangelt haben wir von 14 bis 18 Uhr.

Gruß aus der Mitte der Republik 
Gerd


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wahre Worte wahre Worte werter  @Minimax ein wahrhaft schöner Sonntag für alle Ükel


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo Ükelschwarm, erst mal ein ganz dickes Petri an alle Fänger. Euro Liveübertragung hat einem den Nachmittag echt versüßt. Und der Plötz von @Wuemmehunter ist ja echt der Burner. 
Trotzdem habe ich heute ein Problem bekommen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe heute eine DAM Fighter Multipicker Teleskoprute bekommen. Diese ist quasi unbefischt und ich frage mich, sollte bei so einer Pickerrute nicht auch die Möglichkeit für eine Wechselspitze gegeben sein. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das Baujahr ist, von der Art und Aufmachung würde ich auf 1990 tippen. Sie ist vom Griff her vor Häßlichkeit schon fast wieder schön. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch auch so ein Modell und kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tobias85

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> allen Fängern ein Petri.
> War mit meiner Frau und Hund auch draussen, kleiner Vereinsteich für uns ganz alleine. Wasser noch kalt und ein kalter Wind. Neue alte Silstar Picker ausgeführt und eingeweiht. Es wurden 4 Rotaugen zwischen 11 und 16cm bei meiner Frau leider nichts. Geangelt haben wir von 14 bis 18 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß aus der Mitte der Republik
> Gerd



Petri zu den Rotaugen, Gerd 

Ich bin neugierig, da ich das Modell ja in 2,90 habe: Was sagst du zu der Rute, grade auch in Bezug auf das drillen von Küttfisch? Mir blieb ein Fisch an der Picker bisher ja leider verwehrt...


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo Ükelschwarm, erst mal ein ganz dickes Petri an alle Fänger. Euro Liveübertragung hat einem den Nachmittag echt versüßt. Und der Plötz von @Wuemmehunter ist ja echt der Burner.
> Trotzdem habe ich heute ein Problem bekommen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe heute eine DAM Fighter Multipicker Teleskoprute bekommen. Diese ist quasi unbefischt und ich frage mich, sollte bei so einer Pickerrute nicht auch die Möglichkeit für eine Wechselspitze gegeben sein. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das Baujahr ist, von der Art und Aufmachung würde ich auf 1990 tippen. Sie ist vom Griff her vor Häßlichkeit schon fast wieder schön. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch auch so ein Modell und kann mir weiterhelfen.
> Anhang anzeigen 340638
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340639
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340640


Der Griff ist wirklich eine Unschönheit. Aber was die Spitze angeht. Das war auch kurz mal "Mode" ohne Wechselspitzen anzubieten.


----------



## Tobias85

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo Ükelschwarm, erst mal ein ganz dickes Petri an alle Fänger. Euro Liveübertragung hat einem den Nachmittag echt versüßt. Und der Plötz von @Wuemmehunter ist ja echt der Burner.
> Trotzdem habe ich heute ein Problem bekommen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe heute eine DAM Fighter Multipicker Teleskoprute bekommen. Diese ist quasi unbefischt und ich frage mich, sollte bei so einer Pickerrute nicht auch die Möglichkeit für eine Wechselspitze gegeben sein. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das Baujahr ist, von der Art und Aufmachung würde ich auf 1990 tippen. Sie ist vom Griff her vor Häßlichkeit schon fast wieder schön. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch auch so ein Modell und kann mir weiterhelfen.
> Anhang anzeigen 340638
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340639
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340640



Der Griff meiner ganz alten Telepicker ist aus genau dem gleichen 'ansprechenden' Marerial 

Bei den ganz alten Picker-Steckruten war es doch ursprünglich immer so, dass die Spitze fest verbaut war. Vielleicht hat man sich bei deiner Telepicker ja darauf zurückbesonnen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Griff meiner ganz alten Telepicker ist aus genau dem gleichen 'ansprechenden' Marerial
> 
> Bei den ganz alten Picker-Steckruten war es doch ursprünglich immer so, dass die Spitze fest verbaut war. Vielleicht hat man sich bei deiner Telepicker ja darauf zurückbesonnen.


Bei der Kogha Telepicker ist die Spitze auch fest verbaut! 
Da kostet aber auch die ganze Rute soviel wie bei einer anderen Firma die Spitze 


LG


----------



## Hering 58

@Waller Michel
auch dir ein dickes Petri.Schönes Bild.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> auch dir ein dickes Petri.Schönes Bild.


Vielen Dank! 
Ist aber doch eher ein peinliches Fischlein das mich da entschneidert hat 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Zwei von meinen Neuanschaffungen die heute zum Einsatz gekommen sind möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten!
> Beide haben mich wirklich überzeugt!
> 
> Einmal der Stuhl von Nash und die Aqualite power Match 4,20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340635
> Anhang anzeigen 340636
> Anhang anzeigen 340637


Michi da hast ja eine richtig gute anschaffung gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Ist aber doch eher ein peinliches Fischlein das mich da entschneidert hat
> 
> LG Michael


Egal dafür kein Schneider,Fisch ist Fisch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Michi da hast ja eine richtig gute anschaffung gemacht.



Die Rute kennen ja die meisten bestimmt! 
Die ist wirklich total brauchbar !
Aber meine Frau ist absolut glücklich mit ihrem Stuhl ! Da hat Nash wirklich was gutes gebaut!  Bequem ,schön hoch ,stabil und top verarbeitet ! Den hat man einige Jahre 

LG


----------



## Andal

Ich habs ja unlängst erst erwähnt, als es um feste Quiver ging. Man fischt in aller Regel nur eine Spitze. Die ganz harten und ganz weichen bleiben auf ewig im Köcher, weil einfach die Biegekurve nicht stimmt. Meistens liegt da daran, dass sie einfach  zu kurz sind. Bis jetzt habe ich es nur bei Drennan und Daiwa erlebt, das der Wechsel der Spitzen klappt, ohne das dabei die Biegekurve in die Büsche geht. Grad bei den ganz feinen Ruten kein leichter Akt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri zu den Rotaugen, Gerd 

Ich bin neugierig, da ich das Modell ja in 2,90 habe: Was sagst du zu der Rute, grade auch in Bezug auf das drillen von Küttfisch? Mir blieb ein Fisch an der Picker bisher ja leider verwehrt...

Also die kleinen Fische bieten naturlich keine Gegenwehr. Montiert war eine ,16 Schnur mit 14 Vorfach. Würde aber sagen, das die Rute ins parabolische geht. Warten wir die ersten vernüftigen Fische ab. Eins kann ich aber jetzt schon sagen: die Ringe der Spitzen sind verdammt klein für einen alten Mann.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habs ja unlängst erst erwähnt, als es um feste Quiver ging. Man fischt in aller Regel nur eine Spitze. Die ganz harten und ganz weichen bleiben auf ewig im Köcher, weil einfach die Biegekurve nicht stimmt. Meistens liegt da daran, dass sie einfach  zu kurz sind. Bis jetzt habe ich es nur bei Drennan und Daiwa erlebt, das der Wechsel der Spitzen klappt, ohne das dabei die Biegekurve in die Büsche geht. Grad bei den ganz feinen Ruten kein leichter Akt.



Für die Modelle die ich kenne, gebe ich Dir absolut recht, meine Aernos z.B. fühlen sich nur mit ihrer 1,5er Spitze so richtig wohl. 
Die beste Harmonie habe ich bei meiner Youngs 11ft Avon (schon lange nicht mehr gefischt) festgestellt- und die ist nicht von ungefähr
eine Twintip, von denen eine eben eine fest eingebaute Quiver hat- und die harmoniert natürlich perfekt.

EIne Rute, die besonders an Abstimmungsproblemen zwischen EInsteckspitzen und Blank zu leiden hat, ist übrigens die süsse kleine Darent Valley,
aber da möchte ich erst weiter testen. (Ist aber auch logisch, da der Blank ja extrem kurz und straff ist)

Um auf meine treuen Aernos zurückzukommen -fairerweise muss ich zugeben, das egal von welchen exotischen Rutenprinzesschen ich grade schwärme, 
die guten, treuen unsexy Stöcker für ca. 75% meiner Winterjohnnies verantwortlich sind-
Bei denen ist die 1,5er so passend, und die 0,75er und 2,00er so disharmonisch, das ich egal welche Bedingungen herrsche, ich ich die 1,5er benutze- so
gewöhnt bin ich an ihr Verhalten und ihre Art des Ausschlagens, dass ein Umstecken auf vermeintlich passendere Spitzen mich wohl vor mehr Probleme als
Möglichkeiten der Verfeinerung stellen würden.

So erziehen uns unsere Ruten auch ein Stück weit.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Das liefert uns ja auch nicht zu Letzt ein technisches und unwiderlegbares Argument für entsprechende Ergänzungseinkäufe. Vergleichbar durchaus auch mit den zahlreichen Schuhen der Damen. Wenn Form und Farbton nicht passen, dann passen sie halt einfach nicht.

Und sind wir uns alle mal ehrlich. Wen betrachten wir lieber... die perfekt gekleidete Dame, oder den zusammengeschusterten Besen?

Der Frau den Schuh, dem Angler die Rute. Die Welt kann auch mal recht einfach und harmonisch sein!


----------



## Kochtopf

Boah Jungens und Mädels, da habt ihr ja die Gewässer im Bundesgebiet tüchtig aufgemischt, allen die Unterwegs waren ein Petri. Ich habe nach wie vor keine Karte. Unser anangeln wurde abgesagt (was bei dem Bestand an Mitgliedern nicht verwundert)  und ich muss mal sehen wie ich zu meinem Stempel komme. Und Zeit finde. Und überhaupt.
Leider wird mein Arbeitgeber als neuralgischer Punkt der Wahrung des sozialen Friedens nicht proforma geschlossen aber wenigstens wird der Kundenverkehr stark eingeschränkt, aber DAS hätte Zeit zum angeln gebracht.

Ich trinke auf euch, Ükels in den Ecken der Republik- egal ob Schneider Schwarz wie @geomas oder Monsterrotaugendompteur wie @Wuemmehunter- wenn ihr geht gehe ich in Gedanken mit euch (und Schnorre euch nach Nubbsies und Kippen an, lass die Madendosen offen stehen, gebe ungefragt fachlich fragwürdige Tipps und verscheuche die Fische mit meinem Getrampel - ich bin damit wohl sowas wie der Kobold des Ükel. Müsst ihr durch)


----------



## phirania

Tricast schrieb:


> Füüüüsch, Füüüüsch auch in Bremen. Ein besseres Rotauge, ein Brassen und noch ein kleines Rotauge waren der Lohn für die Qual. Es war doch sehr windig am Teich und mit dem leichten Posengeschirr nicht einfach zu händeln. Gefischt wurde mit einem Driftbeater 4 gr. und 14er Sensas Black Nickel. Leicht mit Maden und nur ganz wenig Grundfutter angefüttert und Maden am Haken.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340601
> Anhang anzeigen 340599
> Anhang anzeigen 340600


Petri HEINZ. 
FREUT MICH FÜR EUCH.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es gerade einen bildschönen Aland!


Dir auch ein dickes Petrl


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Fisch aus Brandenburg, was ein wohlgenährtes Moppelchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340604


Dickes Petri..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Hecht100+ 
Ich hab ne Fighter Multipicker in 2,4m als  Steckrute seit meiner Jugend. Die hab ich so um 1996 was gekauft.
Meine Rute schaut aber etwasanders aus und ist baugleich mit der Späteren Record Multipicker.


----------



## Hecht100+

@dawurzelsepp Danke, ist deine schon aus Carbonfaser. Auf meiner steht 80% CC drauf.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ch bin damit wohl sowas wie der Kobold des Ükel.


Droppst Du auch Kurzschwerter -1 oder 12 kupfermümzen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schnorre euch nach Nubbsies und Kippen an, lass die Madendosen offen stehen, gebe ungefragt fachlich fragwürdige Tipps und verscheuche die Fische mit meinem Getrampel - ich bin damit wohl sowas wie der Kobold des Ükel. Müsst ihr durch


Solange du nicht noch zu Hairstylisten must um eine blonde Farbe zu bekommen verzeihen wir dir vieles.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Droppst Du auch Kurzschwerter -1 oder 12 kupfermümzen?


Die andere Art Kobold. 
Vielleicht hat morgens wer in deine Watstiefel gepullert. Vielleicht sind nur nicht funktionale Feuerzeuge in deiner Weste - aber wenn du Barbe Waller und Aal gefangen hast kann es dein Kobold nicht schlecht mit dir meinen!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die andere Art Kobold.
> Vielleicht hat morgens wer in deine Watstiefel gepullert. Vielleicht sind nur nicht funktionale Feuerzeuge in deiner Weste - aber wenn du Barbe Waller und Aal gefangen hast kann es dein Kobold nicht schlecht mit dir meinen!



Du  bist mein Topf am Ende des Regenbogens!


----------



## geomas

#darentvalley 8ft Specialist

Ich habe bislang (so ich nicht irre) ausschließlich die etwas straffere Spitze, also die mit den abstehenden Ringen, gefischt und fand die Biegekurve absolut okay.

Die Biegekurve mit dem häßlichsten Knick drin hat eine alte handgebaute Twin-Tip-Rute aus dem UK (ne alte, billige Rute). Da ist ein deutlicher Sprung zwischen Blank und fest eingebauter Quivertip zu beobachten. Ob das in der Praxis Probleme mit sich bringt: ich wage es zu bezweifeln.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp Danke, ist deine schon aus Carbonfaser. Auf meiner steht 80% CC drauf.


Die müsste noch aus Kohlefaser sein, Carbon war für mein Taschengeld noch unbezahlbar. 
Über den Preis damals bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber die Figther war etwas billiger wie die Record, glaub 35-40 DM damals.
Das war ne Fischerei wo bei uns im Verein noch in den Kinderschuhen gestanden ist. Auf Jugendfischen waren "alle" mit schweren Ruten und Posen unterwegs und ich mit der kleinen Multipicker und "Futterspirale. Das Futter löste sich nciht richtig aus der Spule und so wirklich Fisch gab es auch nicht.
Die Erfahrung fehlte einfach und es gab im Verein so gut wie niemand der sich mit der Materie beschäftigt hatte. Das hatte zur Folge das ich meistens leer aus ging bei solchen Fischen. Ein oder 2 Jahr darauf hab ich mir dann meine erste Matchrute gekauft (im Schlussverkauf) eine Balzer Magna Silver in 4,20m für etwas über 100 DM. Mit dieser Rute fing der Siegeszug an und die Fische bei solchen Jugendfischen der Regionalverbände wurden dann auch verbucht. Gewonnen hab ich damals zwar nichts aber als Fänger dazustehen war schon was schönes. Ich kann mich da noch gut an den Liebenstein Stausee erinnern wo ich eig auch mit der Picker angeln wollte. Als ich feststellen musste as es sehr tief war und die FIsche auf 4m standen hab ich mit der Match und 3g "DAM-Pokalpose" 7 Brachsen gefangen. Bei der Siegerehrung brachte mir das dann 2 Rutenständer ein was ich heute immer noch in meiner Angeltasche mitführe. 
Es war ne schöne Zeit wenn ich so zurückblicke und immer wenn ich mit der Rute am Wasser bin denke ich zurück.


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die müsste noch aus Kohlefaser sein, Carbon war für mein Taschengeld noch unbezahlbar.



ich bin mir fast sicher das Kohlefaser und Carbon  ein und das selbe ist.


----------



## Mescalero

Sicher war Glasfaser gemeint.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nene es war schon Carbonfaser/Kohlefaser gemeint.

Hier mal ein Link welche Rute ich in 2,4m hab.




Ich wette in spätestens einer Woche ist diese Rute die jetzt verkauft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nene es war schon Carbonfaser/Kohlefaser gemeint.




Ja ist beides gleich.
Einmal english und einmal deutsch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meine neue Döbelrute kam eben an und macht einen guten ersten Eindruck....


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #darentvalley 8ft Specialist
> 
> Ich habe bislang (so ich nicht irre) ausschließlich die etwas straffere Spitze, also die mit den abstehenden Ringen, gefischt und fand die Biegekurve absolut okay.



Ah, siehst Du, ich habe sie (übrigens erst einmal und dies unter gräßlichen Bedingungen, Böensturm reissendes Hochwasser) mit der schwachen Spitze gefischt- ich will meine Worte nicht in Stein meisseln. Kann sein, ich irre mich, kann sein daß die straffere Spitze die "passende" ist. Da müssen wir einfach abwarten, bis die Tests greifen, es besteht aber kein Grund zur Sorge (ach Du meine Güte, so leicht rutscht man in den Jargon dieser Tage) hinsichtlich der grundsätzlichen Brauchbarkeit des Powerkükens und Preisleistungsriesen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine neue Döbelrute kam eben an und macht einen guten ersten Eindruck....




Aber, aber. lieber Prof,
Du musst Dich irren, da steht Doch "Carp" drauf. Nicht das das das gute Stück (Tolles Futteral!) zerbröselt oder zu Staub zerfällt, wenn Du damit unseren lieben Dickköpfen nachstellst?


----------



## Mescalero

Puddle chucker steht auch drauf....


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Puddle chucker steht auch drauf....



eben, eben genau, womöglich ist die garnicht Fliesswasser-approved….


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, aber. lieber Prof,
> Du musst Dich irren, da steht Doch "Carp" drauf. Nicht das das das gute Stück (Tolles Futteral!) zerbröselt oder zu Staub zerfällt, wenn Du damit unseren lieben Dickköpfen nachstellst?



Aber lieber Mini, du vergisst, dass des Professors Döbel schon Karpfenformat haben... In sofern: Alles richtig gemacht beim Kauf!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber lieber Mini, du vergisst, dass des Professors Döbel schon Karpfenformat haben...



Punkt für Dich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hoffe die Döbel stören sich nicht daran.

Und vielleicht benutze ich sie ja auch mal auf Karpfen am Teich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viele gibt es ja nicht mehr von den Series 7 Ruten(neu).

Ich fand die Opitik super und besonders auch die Griffgestaltung.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine neue Döbelrute kam eben an und macht einen guten ersten Eindruck....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340656
> Anhang anzeigen 340657
> Anhang anzeigen 340658


Sehr gute Wahl. Ich habe sie in 11 ft.. Die PCCF ist übrigens eine der Ruten, die auch mit einer an sich überdimensionierten 3 oz. Spitze eine gute Figur macht. Dann allerdings mehr als eine normale Avon. Ideal arbeitet meine mit 1.0 und 1.5 oz.
Eine sehr universelle Rute... ein must have!


----------



## Tricast

Ich habe die Rute in 12ft und benutze sie am Teich zum Feedern. Hatte ja schon mal geschrieben dass ich die Rute für 50,-€ auf einem Flohmarkt gekauft habe, wie Neu.
Dir Prof. wünsche ich maximalen Spaß mit der Rute.
Als Spitze habe ich eine 0,75 oz. eingesetzt und die nicht ganz harmonische Biegekurve beim Drill hat mich noch nicht gestört. Werde in Zukunft mal verstärkt darauf achten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Wobei ja von  der PC eine Carp Feeder und eine Method Feeder herumgeistern. Einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ruten nicht feststellen können.

Zumal man eine sehr feine Bissanzeige ja auch mit zitterspitzlosen Grundruten hinbekommt. Je weiter man die Rute über den vorderen Bankstick ragen lässt, umso feiner wird es. Ein unschlagbares Argument für farblich abgesetzte Spitzen. White rulez!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link welche Rute ich in 2,4m hab.


Die hat einen Winkel ala Feldwebel, einfachste Blanksorte bei DAM damals.


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca
Gratuliere dir zum Neuzugang. 
Der kurze Griff sieht gut aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Nordlichtangler Meine hat überhaupt nicht so einen Winkel, weist du evtl. ob das dann davor oder dahinter war?

@jason 1 Kurz OT, Splitcane fast gerade, fehlt noch ca. 1 cm in der Spitzenflucht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die hat einen Winkel ala Feldwebel, einfachste Blanksorte bei DAM damals.


Ich kann nciht drüber klagen vorallem was die schon alles rausgebracht hat.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Carp-Feeder, lieber Prof!

Die Döbel wirds nicht stören, da bin ich mir sicher. Aus der Serie 7 hab ich die Tench&Specimen Float - ne super Rute. 
Den Griff mag ich absolut und die praktischen Futterale ebenfalls.
Leider ist das (Rest-) Angebot an S7-Ruten stark ausgedünnt.


----------



## Andal

Und was war das für ein Getöse, als die S7 die alten Vorgänger ablöste. "Bretter, viel zu hart, unsensibel bis dorthinaus...!" - alles waren sie. 

Wenn ich dran denke, was die alte Specimen 12 ft. 1.25 lbs. für ein Schwabbelstock war. Brrr...!!!

Ich finde, mit der S7 hat Drennan viel mehr ein positives Zeichen gesetzt, als mit allen anderen Serien.


----------



## Andal

...oder wenn ich mir ansehe, wie man die Abschlüsse der Oberteile der Specimen, der Tench Float, oder der Carp Ruten machte. Nach dem Backen den Stahlkern raus, einmal mit der Kappsäge und fertig war's mit der Kunst. Keine Wickelung, kein nix. Das wird schon halten. Erst ab der S7 wurde eingesehen, dass guter Rutenbau etwas mehr ausmacht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das sind ja nicht so schöne Nachrichten, die uns da heute erreichen. Mittwoch werden wohl auch die Angelgeschäfte vorläufig schließen. Ich werde mich morgen bei meinem Dealer nochmal mit einem Liter Maden eindecken. Würmer kann man sich ja selber suchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Maden sind schon alle....


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Carp-Feeder, lieber Prof!
> 
> Die Döbel wirds nicht stören, da bin ich mir sicher.



Danke.
Und du hast natürlich recht......

Bin wieder zurück vom Flüsschen.
Anfangs sah es noch gut aus mitm Wetter.







Und es leiß sich alsbald ein Jüngling blicken um die neue Rute zu bestaunen:


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe am Freitag noch einen guten Madenvorrat ergattern können, und mit Polens-wo in meiner Region die Maden her bezogen werden- Grenzschliessung (Ich freu  ich schon auf das historische Schlagbaumphoto, wenn sie wieder aufgemacht werden, das wird sicher Facepalmpotential haben..) wird's glaube ich auch mau oder verzögert mit dem Nachschub der Krabbler. Ich befürchte aber, das Angelausflüge hier bald ebenfalls gestrichen werden. Aber noch geht's ja.
Mit Glück und guter Laune will ich morgen mal meine fussläufige Spreestelle aufsuchen, ich hab ja das richtige Friedfischangeln mit Made, Korb und FUtter für meine wenig erfolgreichen (also, an Prof-massstäben) Döbelstudien ganz vernachlässigt. Da muss ich heute abend aber noch eine Homer-Simpson.mässige Lego/Fischerpreis Konstruktion ersinnen, die in regelmässigen Abständen meine Maus bewegt, bzw. die Tastatur antippt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann wurde es leider stürmisch.......


----------



## geomas

Mal sehen, was die kommenden Wochen (Monate?!) mit sich bringen: bestenfalls viel Zeit zum Pietschen.

Ob es das Döbel-Dreamteam-Treffen von Minimax und dem Professore im fernen Osten geben wird?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber ein wenig hab ich noch weitergeangelt und eingen Neugierigen die Rute vorgestellt.....









Die Rute macht was sie soll und gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ob es das Döbel-Dreamteam-Treffen von Minimax und dem Professore im fernen Osten geben wird?




Da hab ich heute gerade auch drüber nachgedacht und bin bei der momentanen Lage etwas verunsichert und am Zweifeln.....


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, Professore! 
Die Drennan-Rute scheint ja auf großes Interesse seitens der Döbels zu stoßen...
Oder wollten sie nur den Oldschool-Kescher bewundern?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Professor! Die Einweihung der neuen rute hätte ja kaum besser gelaufen können...


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber ein wenig hab ich noch weitergeangelt und eingen Neugierigen die Rute vorgestellt.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340665
> Anhang anzeigen 340666
> 
> 
> Die Rute macht was sie soll und gefällt mir gut.



Ein herzliches Petri zu deinen Fängen !
Sehr schöne Fische wieder! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ob es das Döbel-Dreamteam-Treffen von Minimax und dem Professore im fernen Osten geben wird?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hab ich heute gerade auch drüber nachgedacht und bin bei der momentanen Lage etwas verunsichert und am zweifeln.....



Auch ich habe darüber schon nachgedacht und wollte Domnul Professore -und mal wieder ein Herzliches Petri an Dich zu den prächtigen Burschen und zur EInweihung der tollen Rote!- bereits anschreiben, geht aber ebensogut auch hier, und warum nicht?

Lieber Prof, für Zweifel und Verunsicherung besteht kein Anlass. 
Es ist richtig und verantwortungsbewusst, wenn wir unser Treffen vertagen, so wie es zur Zeit alle tun und wie die Experten fordern. Es muss nicht sein, Das "Vektor" Minimax aus der Boomtown -die Zahlen kennst Du selbst- ausgerechnet die Rotzerei zu Dir trägt. Soll keiner sagen, das wir Ükels keinen Bürgersinn hätten. Soll lachen wer will. Ausserdem ist das nur Fair und Waidgerecht: So haben Die Johnnies ein paar mehr Wochen Zeit, sich auf den Angriff des Tag-Teams vorzubreiten, und noch ein paar Gramm mehr auf die Rippen zu futtern.
Einverstanden?
hg
Dein Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja wir haben momentan alle Einschränkungen! 
Ich hatte mir von Korum ein River Pod in England bestellt! 
Vorhin kam die Nachricht!  Keine Lieferung in die EU im Moment möglich. .........

Schade ! LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja wir haben momentan alle Einschränkungen!
> Ich hatte mir von Korum ein River Pod in England bestellt!
> Vorhin kam die Nachricht!  Keine Lieferung in die EU im Moment möglich. .........
> 
> Schade ! LG Michael



Sehr schade, denn das Teil ist sehr, sehr geil, freu Dich drauf wenn´s ankommt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Prof, für Zweifel und Verunsicherung besteht kein Anlass.
> Es ist richtig und verantwortungsbewusst, wenn wir unser Treffen vertagen, so wie es zur Zeit alle tun und wie die Experten fordern. Es muss nicht sein, Das "Vektor" Minimax aus der Boomtown -die Zahlen kennst Du selbst- ausgerechnet die Rotzerei zu Dir trägt. Soll keiner sagen, das wir Ükels keinen Bürgersinn hätten. Soll lachen wer will. Ausserdem ist das nur Fair und Waidgerecht: So haben Die Johnnies ein paar mehr Wochen Zeit, sich auf den Angriff des Tag-Teams vorzubreiten, und noch ein paar Gramm mehr auf die Rippen zu futtern.
> Einverstanden?
> hg
> Dein Minimax




Okidoki.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr schade, denn das Teil ist sehr, sehr geil, freu Dich drauf wenn´s ankommt!


Finde ich auch!  Suche gerade einen anderen Lieferanten !
Finde das Pod auch richtig geil 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ... und mit Polens-...- Grenzschliessung (Ich freu  ich schon auf das historische Schlagbaumphoto, wenn sie wieder aufgemacht werden, das wird sicher Facepalmpotential haben..) ...



Haha, ich habe sehr seltsame Bilder im Kopf: schließlich beziehen etliche Ostdeutsche nicht nur ihre Fluppen aus Polen, sondern lassen sich dort auch frisieren.
Pardon für die OT-Grätsche, ich konnte nicht anders.


----------



## Jason

Die Einweihung mit deiner neuen Rute hat ja gut funktioniert. Petri heil mein Lieber. Aber du würdest die Döbel auch mit einem Nussbaumstöckchen rausziehen 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Finde ich auch!  Suche gerade einen anderen Lieferanten !
> Finde das Pod auch richtig geil
> 
> LG Michael


Probiers mit Angel Haack, oder besser noch Baitstore, die haben beide Korum im Sortiment und sitzen in Deutschland. Sind auch beides prompte Händler.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Probiers mit Angel Haack, oder besser noch Baitstore,




Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die Paketdienste noch liefern.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die Paketdienste noch liefern.



Dabei hab ich mich schon an die Nachbarn gewöhnt, die „vor Glück schreien”, wenn der Bote klingelt.


----------



## Hering 58

@Professor Tinca
auch von mir ein Herzliches Petri ,schöne Fotos hast du gemacht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Probiers mit Angel Haack, oder besser noch Baitstore, die haben beide Korum im Sortiment und sitzen in Deutschland. Sind auch beides prompte Händler.



Vielen Dank für den Ratschlag ! Werde ich tun 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler Meine hat überhaupt nicht so einen Winkel, weist du evtl. ob das dann davor oder dahinter war?


Das war nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang in den 80ern, zwischen den 1981-86 muss das gewesen sein.
Ich habe auch welche mit den 3 Winkeln ("Oberstabsfeldwebel"),
auf den aufgehobenen Katalogseiten kann ich bei nächter Gelegenheit mal die Katalogjahre ermitteln.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe auch welche mit den 3 Winkeln ("Oberstabsfeldwebel"),


So langsam wird mir einiges klar, prust 

Spass beiseite, Du bist schon ganz anständiges Offiziersmaterial.


----------



## Waller Michel

Unteroffizier 
Ne ne ne ,die jungen Leute von heute


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zur sehr gelungenen Ruteneinweihung- Tolle Fische, tolle Rute. 
Ich habe auch die Tench &  Float aus der S7-Serie. By the Way: Die will auch mal wieder ausgeführt werden. Ach so, einen halben Liter Maden habe ich eben auch noch bekommen, plus zwei Pakete Dendros. Da ich als Bahnfahrer bis auf einen Tag in der Woche ins Homeoffice abkommandiert wurde, sollte sich doch auch mal der eine oder andere Abend finden lassen, an dem ich noch mal den kurzen Weg an die Wümme radeln werde.  Bleibt nur zu offen, dass nicht auch noch eine Ausgangssperre kommt. 
Ich glaube, wir werden in den kommenden Wochen dieses wunderbare Ükel-Forum noch mehr zu schätzen wissen! Jungs, bleibt schön gesund!


----------



## geomas

Schon wieder Militärgedöns.
Leute, ich hätte gerne ne schöne DAM-Rute mit Abzeichen für Wehrkraftzersetzer!
Denn davon gab es leider in der deutschen Geschichte zu wenige, von den anderen hingegen deutlich zu viele.


----------



## Tricast

Wie sagte der Eine so schön: Helden und Märtyrer gab es schon genug!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Trotta

Alle angeln: Ich nicht! Ich hab mich stattdessen aufs Fahrrad gesetzt und eins der wenigen nachgewiesenen Berliner Döbelvorkommen am nördlichen Stadtrand besichtigt. Landschaftlich ausgesprochen ansprechend, aber anglerisch wohl nur für Kleinstgewässerenthusiasten interessant:


----------



## Andal

Das ist ja ein superschönes Bacherl!


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Alle angeln: Ich nicht! Ich hab mich stattdessen aufs Fahrrad gesetzt und eins der wenigen nachgewiesenen Berliner Döbelvorkommen am nördlichen Stadtrand besichtigt. Landschaftlich ausgesprochen ansprechend, aber anglerisch wohl nur für Kleinstgewässerenthusiasten interessant:



Pah, sowas lässt mich kalt. Jeder hier weiss, dass ich als Berliner mir nichts aus Döbeln mache, und überhaupt auf grosse strukturlose Seen oder Kanäle stehe, und nicht auf kleine idyllische Bäche. 
...

......

........
Trotta, bitte nenne mir das Gewässer und seine kartentechnischen Bestimmungen. Bitte, bitte. Ich finds sowieso raus (Geo kann ein Lied davon singen), und wenn nicht werde ich Dich entführen und möglicherweise etwas foltern bis Du es mir verrätst. Ich habe auch noch Kabelbinder, Panzertape und ne AUtobatterie hier von Kochtopfs letztem Besuch.


----------



## Trotta

Und dit in Berlin... Ist aber wirklich sehr schmal, ca. 2m und im Schnitt nur 30cm tief, allerdings mit tiefer ausgespülten Kurven.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein superschönes Bacherl!



Und sicher voll mit Fisch!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Trotta, bitte nenne mir das Gewässer und seine kartentechnischen Bestimmungen. Bitte, bitte. Ich finds sowieso raus (Geo kann ein Lied davon singen), und wenn nicht werde ich Dich entführen und möglicherweise etwas foltern bis Du es mir verrätst. Ich habe auch noch Kabelbinder, Panzertape und ne AUtobatterie hier von Kochtopfs letztem Besuch.


Ich würde es ihm sagen. Der kennt von Berufs wegen die ganz alten Methoden und die tun richtig weh!


----------



## Tobias85

Mich hat's auch kalt erwischt, Maden und Haken kann ich mir vorerst abschminken, letztere sollten sich ja aber bestellen lassen. Würmer von der Messe, 20kg Weizen und 10kg Futter stehen hier rum und der Futtermittelhandel soll ja offen bleiben, damit komme ich vielleicht auch gelegentlich mal an ne dose halbtoter Maden. Sollte anglerisch alles passen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trotta schrieb:


> Alle angeln: Ich nicht! Ich hab mich stattdessen aufs Fahrrad gesetzt und eins der wenigen nachgewiesenen Berliner Döbelvorkommen am nördlichen Stadtrand besichtigt. Landschaftlich ausgesprochen ansprechend, aber anglerisch wohl nur für Kleinstgewässerenthusiasten interessant:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340679
> Anhang anzeigen 340680
> Anhang anzeigen 340681




Sieht gar nicht aus wie Berin.
Sondern eher schön und idyllisch.....


----------



## Trotta

Klingt verführerisch.^^ Ist das Tegeler Fließ, die schnelle Strecke unterhalb des Köppchensees, die breite, sumpfige Stelle unterhalb des Hermsdorfer Sees. Ich glaube "Goldhaken", ein Hermsdorfer Angelverein, gibt Tagekarten für das Gewässer aus. Obs dort wirklich Döbel gibt - ich hab die Info nur aus der Berliner Fischfauna.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Klingt verführerisch.^^ Ist das Tegeler Fließ, die schnelle Strecke unterhalb des Köppchensees, die breite, sumpfige Stelle unterhalb des Hermsdorfer Sees. Ich glaube "Goldhaken", ein Hermsdorfer Angelverein, gibt Tagekarten für das Gewässer aus. Obs dort wirklich Döbel gibt - ich hab die Info nur aus der Berliner Fischfauna.



Fuxx, genau daran dachte ich, habs vor ein paar Tagen noch recherchiert- vermutlich genau wie Du, weil es in den Todeszuckungen eines anderen, einst grossartigen Forums wieder nach oben gespült wurde, und absolut schön und verführerisch wirkt.
Der Angelverein Goldhaken gibt leider nur maximal drei Tageskarten aus, danach sollte man beitreten oder aus die Maus. Da ich mich da nicht binden werde, bleibt dieses schöne Gewässer für mich off limits, aber vielen Lieben dank für die Bestätigung und die Infos.
Haste Fischaltivität bei Deiner Radtour feststellen können?


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Fuxx, genau daran dachte ich, habs vor ein paar Tagen noch recherchiert- vermutlich genau wie Du, weil es in den Todeszuckungen eines anderen, einst grossartigen Forums wieder nach oben gespült wurde, und absolut schön und verführerisch wirkt.
> Der Angelverein Goldhaken gibt leider nur maximal drei Tageskarten aus, danach sollte man beitreten oder aus die Maus. Da ich mich da nicht binden werde, bleibt dieses schöne Gewässer für mich off limits, aber vielen Lieben dank für die Bestätigung und die Infos.
> Haste Fischaltivität bei Deiner Radtour feststellen können?



Nö, ich treib mich dort oben öfter mal rum, weils von mir aus recht gut zu erreichen ist. Hast Du mal den Link, würde mich interessieren, was dort geschrieben steht.

Im Unterlauf ist immer viel Kleinfischaktivität an der Oberfläche. Im schöneren Oberlauf konnte ich keine Aktivität ausmachen. Eventuell steht dort nachtaktiver Fisch in den ausgespülten Kurven, es ist aber teilweise wirklich sehr flach.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Nö, ich treib mich dort oben öfter mal rum, weils von mir aus recht gut zu erreichen ist. Hast Du mal den Link, würde mich interessieren, was dort geschrieben steht.
> 
> Im Unterlauf ist immer viel Kleinfischaktivität an der Oberfläche. Im schöneren Oberlauf konnte ich keine Aktivität ausmachen. Eventuell steht dort nachtaktiver Fisch in den ausgespülten Kurven, es ist aber teilweise wirklich sehr flach.



Natürlich, sehr gerne, das schreiben Die Nachbarn darüber:








						PLZ13 Tegeler Fließ in Berlin
					

52.592673,13.277528 Gewässertipps melden    Informationen zum Gewässer: Tegeler Fließ




					www.fisch-hitparade.de


----------



## Trotta

Dankeschönstens!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hat eigentlich mal wer mit amerikanischen Centrepinfloatrods (sic!) hantiert und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal wer mit amerikanischen Centrepinfloatrods (sic!) hantiert und kann was dazu sagen?



Da wir Ükels alle ebenso bescheiden wie tackleungeil sind, und niemals zum ausposaunen von  Neuanschaffungen neigen, glaube ich eherlich gesagt, das wir beiden die letzten sind, die noch keine Moochingruten haben, und alle Ükels anderen sie bereits in etlicher Stückzahl in ihren Archiven wissen- DIe sehen auf dem Papier ja übrigens sehr cool aus, sind aber auch teuer. Scheint eine ganze Familie (Gattung? Art?) zwischen snappy heavy Match und langen Spinnruten zu sein,
Ich bin neugierig und schliesse mich Deiner Frage an?


----------



## geomas

„Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier, doch weiter kommt an ohne ihr!”

Ja, ich bin tacklegeil und freue mich schon auf die nächsten Neuzugänge (außer Kleinkram sind jetzt gerade aber keine offen).
Ami-Ruten und -rollen lassen mich aber momentan seltsam kalt. Hatte nicht ein Ükel im Zuge der Ali-Pin-Welle eine der dort angebotenen Ruten erworben?
Die sah, so meine Erinnerung, auf dem Papier richtig schnieke aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> „Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier, doch weiter kommt an ohne ihr!”
> 
> Ja, ich bin tacklegeil und freue mich schon auf die nächsten Neuzugänge (außer Kleinkram sind jetzt gerade aber keine offen).
> Ami-Ruten und -rollen lassen mich aber momentan seltsam kalt. Hatte nicht ein Ükel im Zuge der Ali-Pin-Welle eine der dort angebotenen Ruten erworben?
> Die sah, so meine Erinnerung, auf dem Papier richtig schnieke aus.


Ami sind nicht zwangsläufig Ali Ruten  diese Ruten scheinen bei 100 $ loszugehen und sind relativ kleingeteilt... die Bandbreite Steelhead und Salmon erscheint mir ähnlich weit wie Ukelei - Barbe, stellenweise liest man von zweistelligen Lineratings was ich schon fast gruselig finde... hochspannend, indeed


----------



## Andal

Denke mal, dass er keine Moochingruten meint, sondern die, mit denen die Amis auf Steelheads in Flüssen fischen. Die sollen gar nicht so leicht und recht "Full" in der Action sein.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass er keine Moochingruten meint, sondern die, mit denen die Amis auf Steelheads in Flüssen fischen. Die sollen gar nicht so leicht und recht "Full" in der Action sein.


 Die meinte ich, danke für die Korrektur,
Mini


----------



## Andal

Außerdem Amis und Posenfischen. Zwei Dinge, die so gar nicht zusammenpassen wollen!


----------



## Kochtopf

__





						Centerpin & Float Rods | FishUSA
					

Shop quality Centerpin & Float Rods at FishUSA. Find top brands, best prices, and great service at America's Tackle Shop.




					www.fishusa.com
				




Die meine ich. Mit dem Ausdruck "moderate action" kann ich nix anfangen - ist das mit ner Spinne vergleichbar? Wäre ja für longtrotting garnicht mal so doof


----------



## Hecht100+

Moochingrute, war das nicht eine 200 gramm Feederrute mit einer 8oz-Spitze, so in dieser Preisklasse.
Edit:Für Königslachse und andere große.


----------



## geomas

Keine Ahnung, ob ich das mit den Ali-Links hinkriege:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_ 









						197.13€ |Maximumpick canne à pêche centrale à flotteur, saumon et tête d'acier, 13 pieds, 4 ou 6 secondes, poids de leurre, 1/8 à 1/2oz | AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Ruten ganz grob dieser Bauart wurden damals auch hier im Ükel kurz andiskutiert und ich glaube, daß sie für den „American Way of Floatfishing with a pin” gedacht sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob ich das mit den Ali-Links hinkriege:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 197.13€ |Maximumpick canne à pêche centrale à flotteur, saumon et tête d'acier, 13 pieds, 4 ou 6 secondes, poids de leurre, 1/8 à 1/2oz | AliExpress
> 
> 
> Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruten ganz grob dieser Bauart wurden damals auch hier im Ükel kurz andiskutiert und ich glaube, daß sie für den „American Way of Floatfishing with a pin” gedacht sind.


Tatsache. Guter geo!

Hahaha die Reviews sind Gold!
Kanadier: für den Preis ein super Stöckchen
Deutscher: für den Preis hätte ich mehr erwartet


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob ich das mit den Ali-Links hinkriege:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 197.13€ |Maximumpick canne à pêche centrale à flotteur, saumon et tête d'acier, 13 pieds, 4 ou 6 secondes, poids de leurre, 1/8 à 1/2oz | AliExpress
> 
> 
> Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruten ganz grob dieser Bauart wurden damals auch hier im Ükel kurz andiskutiert und ich glaube, daß sie für den „American Way of Floatfishing with a pin” gedacht sind.


Ganz schöner Knüppel!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz schöner Knüppel!


220gr bei 13' finde ich relativ unknüppelig


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 220gr bei 13' finde ich relativ unknüppelig


Die hat vermutlich deutlich mehr. 220 gr. bei 13 ft. in IM8 - das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die hat vermutlich deutlich mehr. 220 gr. bei 13 ft. in IM8 - das glaube ich nicht.


Wird sich usswiesen wie der nordhesse sagt. Auch wenn ich um den kaufen Button rumscharwenzel wie eine Katze vorm Mauseloch wissen wir alle wie das Spielchen ausgeht


----------



## Trotta

Außer den Ruten finde ich ja auch die Montagen mit denen die Amis auf Steelhead fischen sehr interessant. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit so einer Wacky-Posenmontage, wie hier ab ca. Minute 2:00 vorgestellt, in den tiefen Außenkurven an Rhein, Elbe und Oder abends auch ganz vorzüglich - ähm - Barsche und Zander trotten kann:






Aber das gehört hier natürlich nicht hin. ^^


----------



## geomas

Naja, ich muß definitiv erst mal mit den diversen Neuzugängen fangen, bevor ich weiter Tackle anhäufe.
Hoffentlich bietet sich dazu demnächst Gelegenheit. Mit der neuen alten Daiwa Carbon Matche mit dem bordeaux-roten Blank und dem klar-lackierten Korkgriff wollte ich mal das Trotten simulieren und die ortsansässigen Plötz irritieren.
Die lange Toreon-Posenrute (vielleicht von all meinen Ruten am dichtesten dran an so ner Ami-Steelhead-Rute) hat noch keinen ernsthaften Gegner gehabt und etliche andere Peitschen teilen dieses traurige Schicksal.


----------



## Andal

Da würde ich, alpenländisch traditionell, mit dem Hölzel fischen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die lange Toreon-Posenrute (vielleicht von all meinen Ruten am dichtesten dran an so ner Ami-Steelhead-Rute) hat *noch keinen ernsthaften Gegner *gehabt und etliche andere Peitschen teilen dieses traurige Schicksal.


seufz, wem sagste das..


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotta schrieb:


> Außer den Ruten finde ich ja auch die Montagen mit denen die Amis auf Steelhead fischen sehr interessant. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit so einer Wacky-Posenmontage, wie hier ab ca. Minute 2:00 vorgestellt, in den tiefen Außenkurven an Rhein, Elbe und Oder abends auch ganz vorzüglich - ähm - Barsche und Zander trotten kann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber das gehört hier natürlich nicht hin. ^^


Verrückt, Posenangeln mit Kunstköder - hier würde man ihn zurecht mit Ziegelsteinen abreiben und nackt zum Penny, Klopapier holen, schicken 

Apropos der Penny im Nachbardorf hat die Preise für Tulip um über xx% erhöht (1,69 auf 1,99!)


----------



## Trotta

Andal schrieb:


> Da würde ich, alpenländisch traditionell, mit dem Hölzel fischen.


Aber nicht über Packwerk am Rhein, oder? Da kannste die Hölzl ja gleich im Zehnerpack ins Wasser werfen und gleich 50m Schnur hinterher...


----------



## geomas

Tulip ist (glaub ich) überall teurer geworden. Schon vor der aktuellen Krise haben die Dänen am Schwein gedreht oder so.


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotta schrieb:


> Aber nicht über Packwerk am Rhein, oder? Da kannste die Hölzl ja gleich im Zehnerpack ins Wasser werfen und gleich 50m Schnur hinterher...


Das nennt sich "anfüttern" 


geomas schrieb:


> Tulip ist (glaub ich) überall teurer geworden. Schon vor der aktuellen Krise haben die Dänen am Schwein gedreht oder so.


Beim Rewe, wieder ein Dorf weiter gibt es die Restbestände für 1,69 (stand gestern) umso verwunderlicher, da Rewe und Penny an und für sich das gleiche sind


----------



## Trotta

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Verrückt, Posenangeln mit Kunstköder - hier würde man ihn zurecht mit Ziegelsteinen abreiben und nackt zum Penny, Klopapier holen, schicken


Und das in einem Umfeld, in dem Leute sich regelmäßig Gummimaden an den Haken stecken...


----------



## Andal

Trotta schrieb:


> Aber nicht über Packwerk am Rhein, oder? Da kannste die Hölzl ja gleich im Zehnerpack ins Wasser werfen und gleich 50m Schnur hinterher...


Das ist in Wildbächen auch um kein Haar anders. Die Kunst besteht ja darin, dass man das Hölzel so führt, dass es nur ganz kurz auftipt und nicht festgeht. Sobald man Kontakt bekommt, wird über die Rute kurz angehoben. So bleibt der Köder im fängigen Bereich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotta schrieb:


> Und das in einem Umfeld, in dem Leute sich regelmäßig Gummimaden an den Haken stecken...


Das sind artificial baits und damit was ganz ganz anderes


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber ein wenig hab ich noch weitergeangelt und eingen Neugierigen die Rute vorgestellt.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340665
> Anhang anzeigen 340666
> 
> 
> Die Rute macht was sie soll und gefällt mir gut.


Geile Strecke
PETRI.


----------



## Trotta

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sind artificial baits und damit was ganz ganz anderes


Am Ende ist alles Gulp.


----------



## Minimax

Frühstücksfleisch, Marke egal, ist schon seit Anfang letzter Woche in wirklich allen Supermärkten ausverkauft, dauerhaft. Ist auch egal ob der jeweilige Laden full in Stock oder gerupft ist.
DIe armen Menschen, die kaufen das Zeug blindlings und haben offenbar vor das zu essen- das besorgt mich sehr, ich hoffe es bleibt ihnen erspart. 
Andererseits: Die kleinen, griffigen und schweren Dosen sind bestimmt gut als Wurfgeschosse geeignet, um Plünderer abzuwehren.


----------



## geomas

Trotta schrieb:


> Am Ende ist alles Gulp.



Haha, ich mußte kurz an den grandiosen Film „Gulp Fiction” denken.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Frühstücksfleisch, Marke egal, ist schon seit Anfang letzter Woche in wirklich allen Supermärkten ausverkauft, dauerhaft. Ist auch egal ob der jeweilige Laden full in Stock oder gerupft ist.
> DIe armen Menschen, die kaufen das Zeug blindlings und haben offenbar vor das zu essen- das besorgt mich sehr, ich hoffe es bleibt ihnen erspart.
> Andererseits: Die kleinen, griffigen und schweren Dosen sind bestimmt gut als Wurfgeschosse geeignet, um Plünderer abzuwehren.


Nein. Das wird jetzt fein säuberlich gehortet und dann weggeschmissen, denn das kann man unmöglich essen, weil es ja aus der Zeit der großen Seuche stammt. Das ärgert mich!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Frühstücksfleisch, Marke egal, ist schon seit Anfang letzter Woche in wirklich allen Supermärkten ausverkauft, dauerhaft. Ist auch egal ob der jeweilige Laden full in Stock oder gerupft ist.
> DIe armen Menschen, die kaufen das Zeug blindlings und haben offenbar vor das zu essen- das besorgt mich sehr, ich hoffe es bleibt ihnen erspart.
> Andererseits: Die kleinen, griffigen und schweren Dosen sind bestimmt gut als Wurfgeschosse geeignet, um Plünderer abzuwehren.



Heyhey, ich esse so'n Zeugs sogar ganz gerne. Corned Beef aus Dosen übrigens auch.
Als Wurfgeschosse zur Plünderer-Abwehr müssen dann eben zur Not Pflastersteine herhalten (ich bin diesbezüglich Traditionalist).

Der lokale Angelladen ist wohl morgen doch offen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir Wurfrohre und stärkere Katschis besorgen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Das wird jetzt fein säuberlich gehortet und dann weggeschmissen, denn das kann man unmöglich essen, weil es ja aus der Zeit der großen Seuche stammt. Das ärgert mich!



Da geb ich Dir recht -obwohl wir uns ja so langsam vom Ukel weg in den dafür bsetimmten thread begeben, just Sayin- Mein Angelhändler meinte ganz trocken, das der "kleine um die Ecke" wohl bald rosigen Zeiten entgegensteuert. Er meinte den lokalen Schädlingsbekämpfer. 
All die guten und wichtigen Nahrungsmittel, die jetzt gehortet werden, fliegen in einem halben Jahr in die Verbrennungsanlage, wenn sie nicht aufgebraucht werden. Ist auch mal ein Nachdenkpunkt, da das ja auch ohne Virus tagtäglich geschieht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Frühstücksfleisch, Marke egal, ist schon seit Anfang letzter Woche in wirklich allen Supermärkten ausverkauft, dauerhaft. Ist auch egal ob der jeweilige Laden full in Stock oder gerupft ist.
> DIe armen Menschen, die kaufen das Zeug blindlings und haben offenbar vor das zu essen- das besorgt mich sehr, ich hoffe es bleibt ihnen erspart.
> Andererseits: Die kleinen, griffigen und schweren Dosen sind bestimmt gut als Wurfgeschosse geeignet, um Plünderer abzuwehren.


Ich habe mal eine Tulipdose als Priest missbraucht als ich meinen in der Eile nicht fand. Ist schon sehr vielseitig das Zeug.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Frühstücksfleisch, Marke egal, ist schon seit Anfang letzter Woche in wirklich allen Supermärkten ausverkauft, dauerhaft. Ist auch egal ob der jeweilige Laden full in Stock oder gerupft ist.
> DIe armen Menschen, die kaufen das Zeug blindlings und haben offenbar vor das zu essen- das besorgt mich sehr, ich hoffe es bleibt ihnen erspart.
> Andererseits: Die kleinen, griffigen und schweren Dosen sind bestimmt gut als Wurfgeschosse geeignet, um Plünderer abzuwehren.



Da hab ich zum Glück vorgesogt !
Muss nur das Zeug bald verstecken, nicht das ich das noch essen soll wenn nicht bald Wurst ins Regal kommt 
Was mir nur durch den Kopf geht, wie kommen wir an Maden, Dendros etc ?
Wenn Angelgeschäfte schließen sollten? 
Bleiben wohl nur noch Baumärkte mit Angelabteilung !
Haben wir im Umkreis aber nur einen und da sind die Köder höchstens seit 3 Monaten Tod! 
Wird wohl die große Zeit von Schwimmbrot ,Mais und Bohnen 
Im Hochsommer könnte man auch ein Stück Fleisch in die Sonne packen!  Am besten beim Nachbarn unter dem Balkon, ich rieche das nicht so gerne 

LG Michael


----------



## Trotta

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist in Wildbächen auch um kein Haar anders. Die Kunst besteht ja darin, dass man das Hölzel so führt, dass es nur ganz kurz auftipt und nicht festgeht. Sobald man Kontakt bekommt, wird über die Rute kurz angehoben. So bleibt der Köder im fängigen Bereich.


Mag sein, dass das in Wildbächen funktioniert, aber explizit über der Steinpackung am Rhein lässt sich ein Hölzl bestenfalls verlustfrei führen, wenn man mit der Pole fischt und sein Hölzl ans Ende einer Tunkmontage bindet. Allerdings trau ich Dir natürlich alles zu, auch das.


----------



## Andal

Die Büchsen nehme ich meistens schon gar nicht mehr mit ans Wasser. Das Zeug wird daheim schon teilweise zerkleinert und geht in Mehrwegdosen mit auf den Weg. Weniger  Sauerei und so.


----------



## Minimax

EDIT:


geomas schrieb:


> Heyhey, ich esse so'n Zeugs sogar ganz gerne. Corned Beef aus Dosen übrigens auch.



Corned Beef -das auch ich für grundsätzlich essbar halte- ist überall in rauen Mengen vorhanden. Ein riesiges, leeres Regal, mit einer kleinen Cornedbeef-Festung
in der Mitte. 
Erklär mir einer die Leute.
Obwohl: Vielleicht ist man ja auch der Meinung, das nur schlchtschmeckende, "Notstandsgerechte" Nahrung gehortet werden sollte. Ick weess doch och nit.


----------



## Andal

Trotta schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass das in Wildbächen funktioniert, aber explizit über der Steinpackung am Rhein lässt sich ein Hölzl bestenfalls verlustfrei führen, wenn man mit der Pole fischt und sein Hölzl ans Ende einer Tunkmontage bindet. Allerdings trau ich Dir natürlich alles zu, auch das.


Ich hab das schon noch an der Spinne. Verluste sind eben überall.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Corned Beef -das auch ich für grundsätzlich essbar halte- ist überall in rauen Mengen vorhanden. Ein riesiges, leeres Regal, mit einer kleinen Cornedbeef-Festung
> in der Mitte.
> Erklär mir einer die Leute.
> *Obwohl: Vielleicht ist man ja auch der Meinung, das nur schlchtschmeckende, "Notstandsgerechte" Nahrung gehortet werden sollte. Ick weess doch och nit.*


Die Not muss bescheiden schmecken. Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn etwas auch noch munden würde!


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was mir nur durch den Kopf geht, wie kommen wir an Maden,



Schwerlich. Maden kommen hierzulande vor allem aus (Nord!)Italien und Polen. Beide sind dicht, aber für Warenlieferungen offen, mit Verzögerungen und Lieferengpässsen ist also zu rechnen.
Also heissts, uns auf unsere Friedfischkerntugenden zu besinnen, und Erfahrung, Experiment und Literatur nach alternativen zu durchkämmen. Freue mich auf Eure geheimen Teigrezepte!


----------



## Andal

Würmer (selbstgebuddelt), Mais, Hülsenfrüchte, Brot, Teige......


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Schwerlich. Maden kommen hierzulande vor allem aus (Nord!)Italien und Polen. Beide sind dicht, aber für Warenlieferungen offen, mit Verzögerungen und Lieferengpässsen ist also zu rechnen.
> Also heissts, uns auf unsere Friedfischkerntugenden zu besinnen, und Erfahrung, Experiment und Literatur nach alternativen zu durchkämmen. Freue mich auf Eure geheimen Teigrezepte!


Gute Idee ! Gutes Thema! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Schwerlich. Maden kommen hierzulande vor allem aus (Nord!)Italien und Polen. Beide sind dicht, aber für Warenlieferungen offen, mit Verzögerungen und Lieferengpässsen ist also zu rechnen.
> Also heissts, uns auf unsere Friedfischkerntugenden zu besinnen, und Erfahrung, Experiment und Literatur nach alternativen zu durchkämmen. Freue mich auf Eure geheimen Teigrezepte!


Ich überlege morgen in einer Scheune mal nen Ansatz Maden zu starten. Mit dem guten TK pangasius als Substrat sind die kleinen Scheisserchen auch gegen allerlei Unbill gefeit.
Ich berichte an anderer Stelle über Erfolge


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich überlege morgen in einer Scheune mal nen Ansatz Maden zu starten.



Bitte, bitte mach das nicht, es muss Grenzen geben. Echt jetzt,
Dein Freund
Mini

Ehrlich, mach das bitte nicht.

Indy... Indy: Lass es.


----------



## Andal

Toast, ohne Rinde, zerkleinern und mit Wasser verkneten. Auf der Basis kannst du alles reinmixen, was hergeht. Da gibt es keine großen Rezepte. Es sei denn, die Pampe soll maximal lange am Haken halten. Dann muss noch Bindemittel mit rein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte mach das nicht, es muss Grenzen geben. Echt jetzt,
> Dein Freund
> Mini
> 
> Ehrlich, mach das bitte nicht.


Ich meine nicht die Gentlemenscheune sondern die Prüllscheune, ich seh das eher kernig-robust


----------



## Trotta

*ed


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Toast, ohne Rinde, zerkleinern und mit Wasser verkneten. Auf der Basis kannst du alles reinmixen, was hergeht. Da gibt es keine großen Rezepte. Es sei denn, die Pampe soll maximal lange am Haken halten. Dann muss noch Bindemittel mit rein.


Madenkleber mit unterrühren macht die Pampe zäh wie Leder


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die Gentlemenscheune sondern die Prüllscheune, ich seh das eher kernig-robust


Indy: Lass es.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Indy: Lass es.


Du weisst, dass ich es jetzt machen muss?


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Wozu die Mühe


Lieber Trotta,
so ne Aussage wär besser was für den Spezialthread nebenan- besser *rasch* hier editieren und dort posten (oder am besten garnicht),
ich bitte freundlich und respektvoll darum,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Trotta,
> so ne Aussage wär besser was für den Spezialthread nebenan- besser *rasch* hier editieren und dort posten (oder am besten garnicht),
> ich bitte freundlich und respektvoll darum,
> Dein
> Minimax


Ich stimme dir zu und habe meinem Beitrag angepasst


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Trotta,
> so ne Aussage wär besser was für den Spezialthread nebenan- besser *rasch* hier editieren und dort posten (oder am besten garnicht),
> ich bitte freundlich und respektvoll darum,
> Dein
> Minimax


Sorry: 15 Monate Zivildienst im OP (Urologie), da ist diese Sorte Humor eher normal.


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotta schrieb:


> Sorry: 15 Monate Zivildienst im OP (Urologie), da ist diese Sorte Humor eher normal.


Glaube mir die meisten hier teilen die Art Humor aber wir sind uns einig dass sowas nicht hierher gehört (vor allem weil es SIE anlockt)


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Sorry: 15 Monate Zivildienst im OP (Urologie), da ist diese Sorte Humor eher normal.



Granted, aber nicht hier und jetzt. Ich -wir- bitten um Korrektur, ohne Modbemühung.

Edit; @Trotta : Cool, vielen Dank!


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du weisst, dass ich es jetzt machen muss?



Kennst du die Methode mit dem Karton und dem Zeitungspapier? WENN ich sowas mal machen würde, wäre das meine bevorzugte, weil wohl am geruchs- und eigensaftärmsten.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn Angelgeschäfte schließen sollten?



Da du ja wie ich in Niedersachsen lebst, musst du jetzt ganz stark sein, wenn du noch was aus dem Angelladen brauchst: Zu spät...


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kennst du die Methode mit dem Karton und dem Zeitungspapier? WENN ich sowas mal machen würde, wäre das meine bevorzugte, weil wohl am geruchs- und eigensaftärmsten.


Die Methode die ich kenne beinhaltet Weizenkleie, Zeitungspapier und einen Eimer - meinen wir die Gleiche?
Das eindämmen der Geruchsentwicklung möchte ich für mich selber machen - mit Hühnern und Schweinen in unmittelbarer Umgebung macht das bisschen Wesung auch keinen Hahn fett


----------



## geomas

So, ich habe eben mal aus Spaß an der Freude die kleine Daiwa von Bimmelrudi an die neue alte Carbon-Matche des gleichen Herstellers montiert - schnieke!
Und eine der seit Ewigkeiten bei mir lagernden Middy-Stickposen auf die zarte Schnur gezogen. Mal sehen, was sich damit am Fluß nebenan bewerkstelligen läßt. Der Fluß an sich hat (angelehnt an historische Vorbilder) Gräben angedingst bekommen, die gerne von den „Anglern mit Tüte” frequentiert werden.  
Da will ich mich nicht einreihen, aber an den Mündungsbereichen dieser Gräben könnte eine Runde Anfänger-Trotting durchaus funktionieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Methode die ich kenne beinhaltet Weizenkleie, Zeitungspapier und einen Eimer - meinen wir die Gleiche?



Hab dir einen Link zukommen lassen, möchte Minis Magen nicht unnötig herausfordern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kennst du die Methode mit dem Karton und dem Zeitungspapier? WENN ich sowas mal machen würde, wäre das meine bevorzugte, weil wohl am geruchs- und eigensaftärmsten.
> 
> 
> 
> Da du ja wie ich in Niedersachsen lebst, musst du jetzt ganz stark sein, wenn du noch was aus dem Angelladen brauchst: Zu spät...


Wusste ich noch gar nicht!  
Habs aber gerade nachgelesen !
Tatsächlich! Niedersachsen jetzt auch! 
Hoffentlich halten meine Maden noch bis Mittwoch  
Wenn nicht kommen halt wirklich Alternativen zum Einsatz! 
Dann können auch die Fake Baits zeigen was Sie können oder halt auch nicht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab dir einen Link zukommen lassen, möchte Minis Magen nicht unnötig herausfordern.



Mein Magen ist über alle Zweifel erhaben, das will ich mal hier klargestellt wissen!
Mein Körper besteht aus Asbest, Nikotin und Plutonium, und zwar nur um eine sichere Hülle für meinen Magen zu schaffen!
Woraus der ist, darüber streiten die Gelehrten noch, aber mein Magen ist todsicher der Chuck Norris unter
den Organen!
just Sayin´!

Steelmax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dann verträgt er ja auch locker Frühstücksfleisch  aus Dosen mit Hochgenuss, kann ja gar kein Problem sein! 



Minimax schrieb:


> DIe armen Menschen, die kaufen das Zeug blindlings und haben offenbar vor das zu essen- das besorgt mich sehr, ich hoffe es bleibt ihnen erspart.


----------



## rutilus69

@Minimax geh mal wirklich lieber nicht zu den Goldhaken, sonst müssten wir zweimal im Jahr gegen (hust) miteinander angeln


----------



## Thomas.

zum Thema Maden, so ca. 10min entfernt von mir, 365 Tage im Jahr 24 Stunden am Tag offen, hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## Waller Michel

24h offen! Wow !
Sind das alles Automaten oder mit Verkäufer? 

LG


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh wie schön...MADEN...
Gestern in Düsseldorf teilweise ausverkauft...
Was aber sehr viel schlimmer ist, Gras scheint auch aus zu sein..
Die Kiffer haben gehamstert wie blöde...
Das Wetter ist klasse, der Wasserstand passt halbwegs und die Wassertemperatur nähert sich 10 Grad.
Und ich arme Sau kann wegen dem Auge meines Hundes nicht raus...
Euch allen einen guten und erfolgreichen Tag!


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> , Gras scheint auch aus zu sein..



Keine Sorge die Baumärkte bleiben geöffnet 

LG


----------



## rhinefisher

Wenn ich so ins benachbarte Ausland schaue, überkommen mich da Zweifel..


----------



## Thomas.

Waller Michel schrieb:


> 24h offen! Wow !
> Sind das alles Automaten oder mit Verkäufer?
> 
> LG



alles Automaten in Container, da stehen ,welche für Grillfleisch , Lebensmittel, einer für 18+ und noch ein paar andere


----------



## Waller Michel

Thomas. schrieb:


> alles Automaten in Container, da stehen ,welche für Grillfleisch , Lebensmittel, einer für 18+ und noch ein paar andere


Wow ! Absolut klasse! 
Das würde ich mir hier auch wünschen !

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> zum Thema Maden, so ca. 10min entfernt von mir, 365 Tage im Jahr 24 Stunden am Tag offen, hoffe das bleibt so.
> Anhang anzeigen 340704
> Anhang anzeigen 340705
> Anhang anzeigen 340706
> Anhang anzeigen 340707
> Anhang anzeigen 340708



Würdest Du mir bitte, zur Not per PN, mitteilen wo sich dieses Kleinod der Kaufmannskunst genau befindet..??


----------



## Waller Michel

Wills auch wissen


----------



## rustaweli

Der 1. Laden hat bei mir nun seit gestern auch geschlossen, bleibt noch einer, mal anrufen.
Aber Köder sollten doch wirklich kein Problem sein. Würmer sammeln wir, Käse, Weißbrot, Brotkrusten, Teige, Kartoffeln, Weizen...Selbst die Spinnfischer müssen eben wieder stippen und ihre Köfis in Zucker, Salz oder Formalin einlegen .Das und den Rest schaffen wir ALLE schon.
Was die wunderbaren Bilder, Berichte, Fänge und Petris betrifft - entschuldigt mich vielmals, ich komme nicht mehr hinterher, ernsthaft. Angeln und Ükeln stellt bald nen Fulltime Job!
Paßt auf Euch auf und vergeßt Moral, Anstand und leben nicht!
Grüß Euch allesamt!


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der 1. Laden hat bei mir nun seit gestern auch geschlossen, bleibt noch einer, mal anrufen.
> Aber Köder sollten doch wirklich kein Problem sein. Würmer sammeln wir, Käse, Weißbrot, Brotkrusten, Teige, Kartoffeln, Weizen...Selbst die Spinnfischer müssen eben wieder stippen und ihre Köfis in Zucker, Salz oder Formalin einlegen .Das und den Rest schaffen wir ALLE schon.
> Was die wunderbaren Bilder, Berichte, Fänge und Petris betrifft - entschuldigt mich vielmals, ich komme nicht mehr hinterher, ernsthaft. Angeln und Ükeln stellt bald nen Fulltime Job!
> Paßt auf Euch auf und vergeßt Moral, Anstand und leben nicht!
> Grüß Euch allesamt!



Sehr netter Beitrag! 
Pass Du auch auf dich auf! 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Würdest Du mir bitte, zur Not per PN, mitteilen wo sich dieses Kleinod der Kaufmannskunst genau befindet..??



ich fahre gleich noch mal dort hin, und versuche mich vor Ort noch mal etwas schlauer zu machen wie es jetzt dort weiter geht (ob weiter offen und beliefert wird), wenn ich nichts erfahren sollte, fahre ich heute Abend mal zur meiner Tochter, ich glaube ihr Nachbar arbeitet dort.
werde mich dann bei dir melden, gebe dir dann meine Tel.Nr , ich könnte dir dann wenn Frau zur Mutter möchte Maden bis Duisburg (grenze Krefeld) mitbringen.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wills auch wissen



ist glaube ich viel zu weit für dich, nähe Bocholt


----------



## rhinefisher

Vielen Dank, aber ich bin ja gerade gut versorgt - wirklich supernett von dir...
Ich wüsste es halt gern für die Zukunft, wenn ich mal wieder die Hälfte vergessen habe... .


----------



## Waller Michel

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich fahre gleich noch mal dort hin, und versuche mich vor Ort noch mal etwas schlauer zu machen wie es jetzt dort weiter geht (ob weiter offen und beliefert wird), wenn ich nichts erfahren sollte, fahre ich heute Abend mal zur meiner Tochter, ich glaube ihr Nachbar arbeitet dort.
> werde mich dann bei dir melden, gebe dir dann meine Tel.Nr , ich könnte dir dann wenn Frau zur Mutter möchte Maden bis Duisburg (grenze Krefeld) mitbringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ist glaube ich viel zu weit für dich, nähe Bocholt



Grummel ......sind 345 KM ,für Maden! 
Das ist sooo verrückt das ich eigentlich lust hätte mal nen kleinen Ausflug zu machen. ....muss mir nur noch was einfallen lassen wie ich das meiner Frau verkaufe? ????


----------



## Thomas.

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Grummel ......sind 345 KM ,für Maden!
> Das ist sooo verrückt das ich eigentlich lust hätte mal nen kleinen Ausflug zu machen. ....muss mir nur noch was einfallen lassen wie ich das meiner Frau verkaufe? ????


Schuhe gibt es da leider nicht


----------



## Waller Michel

Thomas. schrieb:


> Schuhe gibt es da leider nicht


 Ein Buchladen wäre die Lösung gewesen! Gaaaaaanz toll und gaaaaanz bekannt! 
Aber die müssen ja auch schließen. ....
Mir fällt schon noch ne Lüge ein


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Grummel ......sind 345 KM ,für Maden!
> Das ist sooo verrückt das ich eigentlich lust hätte mal nen kleinen Ausflug zu machen. ....muss mir nur noch was einfallen lassen wie ich das meiner Frau verkaufe? ????



Nachdem des hier gepostet wurde, sind die Automaten in den nächsten Stunden ausverkauft, wie auch die S7 Serie vom Prof


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nachdem des hier gepostet wurde, sind die Automaten in den nächsten Stunden ausverkauft, wie auch die S7 Serie vom Prof



Ich denke mal in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt? 
Die Leute die dort wohnen kennen das sowieso und von den anderen ist keiner bereit 345 KM zu fahren. .....soooo Verrückte kenne ich nur einen 

LG


----------



## tob_wilson

Guten Morgen in die Runde, 
Mir ist beim feedern gerade dieser Fisch an den Haken, im Fluss um welche art handelt es sich da? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nachdem des hier gepostet wurde, sind die Automaten in den nächsten Stunden ausverkauft, wie auch die S7 Serie vom Prof


ich bin dann mal wech


----------



## rhinefisher

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde,
> Mir ist beim feedern gerade dieser Fisch an den Haken, im Fluss um welche art handelt es sich da?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Moin!
Blasser Regenbogner.. .


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Heyhey, ich esse so'n Zeugs sogar ganz gerne. Corned Beef aus Dosen übrigens auch.
> Als Wurfgeschosse zur Plünderer-Abwehr müssen dann eben zur Not Pflastersteine herhalten (ich bin diesbezüglich Traditionalist).
> 
> Der lokale Angelladen ist wohl morgen doch offen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir Wurfrohre und stärkere Katschis besorgen.



Beschlich mich da bei Dir doch immer so ein Gefühl 
Zwillen gibt es jetzt auch mit Magazinen, aber bitte auf Gummistärken achten, nicht alle sind erlaubt.








						Profi-Steinschleuder Modell Big mit Kugelspender
					

Profi-Steinschleuder mit Kugelspender in der Farbe Blau. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Sportzwille zum Schießen auf Zielscheiben und Objekten.



					steinschleuder-test.de


----------



## Kochtopf

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde,
> Mir ist beim feedern gerade dieser Fisch an den Haken, im Fluss um welche art handelt es sich da?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Nur so viel: es wird wohl kein cyprinide sein


----------



## phirania

Trotta schrieb:


> Alle angeln: Ich nicht! Ich hab mich stattdessen aufs Fahrrad gesetzt und eins der wenigen nachgewiesenen Berliner Döbelvorkommen am nördlichen Stadtrand besichtigt. Landschaftlich ausgesprochen ansprechend, aber anglerisch wohl nur für Kleinstgewässerenthusiasten interessant:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340679
> Anhang anzeigen 340680
> Anhang anzeigen 340681



Ein schönesGewässer  hast du da


----------



## Waller Michel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde,
> Mir ist beim feedern gerade dieser Fisch an den Haken, im Fluss um welche art handelt es sich da?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Fettflosse auf dem Rücken!  Was könnte es sein?


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da hab ich zum Glück vorgesogt !
> Muss nur das Zeug bald verstecken, nicht das ich das noch essen soll wenn nicht bald Wurst ins Regal kommt
> Was mir nur durch den Kopf geht, wie kommen wir an Maden, Dendros etc ?
> Wenn Angelgeschäfte schließen sollten?
> Bleiben wohl nur noch Baumärkte mit Angelabteilung !
> Haben wir im Umkreis aber nur einen und da sind die Köder höchstens seit 3 Monaten Tod!
> Wird wohl die große Zeit von Schwimmbrot ,Mais und Bohnen
> Im Hochsommer könnte man auch ein Stück Fleisch in die Sonne packen!  Am besten beim Nachbarn unter dem Balkon, ich rieche das nicht so gerne
> 
> LG Michael





			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiKjbTgjaHoAhUUrHEKHY0PA-0QFjACegQIARAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.angelstunde.de%2Fmadenzucht%2F&usg=AOvVaw1YSno2azNT08PAF4cFG_FS


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiKjbTgjaHoAhUUrHEKHY0PA-0QFjACegQIARAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.angelstunde.de%2Fmadenzucht%2F&usg=AOvVaw1YSno2azNT08PAF4cFG_FS


 Das ist leider auch der Knackpunkt! 
Jetzt im März wird es noch nicht funktionieren ! 
Trotzdem danke für den Link !

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde,
> Mir ist beim feedern gerade dieser Fisch an den Haken, im Fluss um welche art handelt es sich da?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Ich schließe mich @rhinefisher an: eine sehr blass geratene Regenbogenforelle!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich @rhinefisher an: eine sehr blass geratene Regenbogenforelle!


Aja klar 
Frage mich nur was heute in den Vorbereitungskursen für die Prüfung so gemacht wird ?
Torpedoform, Fettflosse und die Färbung wenn auch blass ,sollte auch ein Anfänger nicht vor eine unlösbare Aufgabe stellen oder? 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas.

so wieder zurück, der laden bleibt auf, und laut aussage von der Verwaltung wird auch weiter befüllt, ich muss zur meiner Schande gestehen das ich außer Made, Wurm, Mais, Perlets noch nie was anderes versucht habe.
des halb mal eben schnell bei Rewe geschaut,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 nächstes Problem bei mir ist nichts zum anfüttern mehr, und wenn die Grenze zu NL dicht gemacht werden sollten habe ich die POkarte weil 10€ für nee Tageskarte hier im Ort wäre auf die Dauer zu Teuer.

@rhinefisher der Laden ist 9km von mir der Grasladen nur 6km


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Leute warum nehmt ihr ned einfach ne Semmel? Ab in Lidl,Aldi oder Norma und einen Vorrat kaufen, den Rest davon einfach in den Gefrirrschrank geben. Sehr euch meine Fänge der letzten We´s an, alle auf Semmelflocke gefangen. Wenn mir das Wetter passt und ich Lust hab rauszugehen dann entnehme ich einfach eine und steck sie in ne Tütte und ab auf die Heizung für 20min. Einen einfacheren Köder kann man fast nciht bekommen und zudem extremst fängig.


----------



## Ukel

So, komme auch grad vom Angelladen zurück (Garbsen), noch hat er geöffnet. Mit drei anderen Anglern die letzten Maden und Pinkies geteilt, paar Würmer dazu, sollte für 3-4 Ansitze reichen, und dann gibt es ja noch genügend Alternativköder.
Der Laden  hat Internetversand, auch Köder würden sie verschicken, das klingt schon mal beruhigend. Hauptsache, wir dürfen nun noch weiterhin die Wohnungen verlassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich benutze ja eh lieber Mais, Brot und Teig.

Da trifft es mich nicht so hart.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> So, komme auch grad vom Angelladen zurück (Garbsen), noch hat er geöffnet. Mit drei anderen Anglern die letzten Maden und Pinkies geteilt, paar Würmer dazu, sollte für 3-4 Ansitze reichen, und dann gibt es ja noch genügend Alternativköder.
> Der Laden  hat auch auch Internetversand, auch Köder würden sie verschicken, das klingt schon mal beruhigend. Hauptsache, wir dürfen nun auch noch weiterhin die Wohnungen verlassen.


Garbsen ist auch einer meiner Lieblings -Läden 
Aber brauche ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr hinfahren wegen Maden 

LG


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Leute warum nehmt ihr ned einfach ne Semmel? Ab in Lidl,Aldi oder Norma und einen Vorrat kaufen,


da sieht es zur zeit schlechter mit aus wie mit Maden war gerade da und wollte so aufbackdinger,nix


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich hoffe nur unser Raiffeisenmarkt wird weiter mit Maden beliefert, schließen muß er ja nicht wegen der Versorgung der Tiere.

@Thomas. Tankstellenbrötchen sind noch besser, die sind irgendwie klebriger, werden aber nicht so schnell hart, wenigsten von meiner Tanke.


----------



## Thomas.

danke Hecht, muss mich jetzt mal nach alternativen umsehen und schlau machen, habe hier noch einen Sack Hundefutter mal schauen was ich damit machen kann


----------



## Andal

Wie früher, als wir mit zwei Semmeln in der Tasche loszogen und ständig am Grübeln waren, ob wir eine selber verschlingen, oder füttern sollten.


----------



## rustaweli

Die nächsten Wochen sind sicher auch mal gut für unser ganzes Chaos und es wird sich so mancher Nubsiewald lichten. Bis am Ende der letzte Haken und Co den Zielfisch bestimmt.


----------



## Hecht100+

So viele Abrisse sollte man den armen Fischen aber nicht gönnen, wenn ich mir so meinen Hakenvorrat ansehe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> danke Hecht, muss mich jetzt mal nach alternativen umsehen und schlau machen, habe hier noch einen Sack Hundefutter mal schauen was ich damit machen kann


Wenn es auftreiben ist ist man Präsentationstechnisch leider etwas eingeschränkt. Ich frage mich, welchem Fisch Pferd-Tapioka schmecken wird (gut, diese Antwort kennen wir)


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab mich am Freitag ja nochmal mit Maden eingedeckt, muss jetzt nur sehen, dass ich sie so lagere, dass sie lange halten.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So viele Abrisse sollte man den armen Fischen aber nicht gönnen, wenn ich mir so meinen Hakenvorrat ansehe.



Im Ganzen gesehen, ok.
Aber da ich anglerisch recht breit aufgestellt bin, herrscht bei mir zwar Chaos, aber auf jeweilige Zielfische und/oder Angelarten wird es dann schon beschaulicher.


----------



## Kochtopf

Sehe ich das richtig, dass der halbe Ükel plötzlich Modstatus hat? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der halbe Ükel plötzlich Modstatus hat? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


Ist mir auch eben aufgefallen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der halbe Ükel plötzlich Modstatus hat? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?




Und alles nur um dich um Zaum zu halten..........


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und alles nur um dich um Zaum zu halten..........


Ihr und welche Armee


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese.....


Normaler Montag auf Arbeit


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese.....


Nicht, dass jetzt hier die wildesten Verschwörungstheorien aufgestellt werden


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass jetzt hier die wildesten Verschwörungstheorien aufgestellt werden


Doch. Verschwörung ist allüberall!!!


----------



## Minimax

Glückwunsch Jungens, zum Modjob.


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Garbsen ist auch einer meiner Lieblings -Läden
> Aber brauche ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr hinfahren wegen Maden
> 
> LG


Sie konnten nicht sagen, ob sie wieder welche nachbekommen, aber ich schätze, dass sie sicherlich bald zu machen müssen, dann haben sie noch das Internet. Alternative wäre ansonsten Stipp Profi, klappte mit denen bisher immer gut. 
Wenn das Wasser in der Leine weiter fällt, kommt eh wieder die Brotflocke und anderes in Betracht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Falls wer mit ner Bolo liebäugelt, bei Fischdeal gibt es die Sensas Startup günstiger als auf der Messe (was schon günstig war)




__





						Sensas Bolo Start-up Bolognese Rute
					

Günstig und einfach Sensas Bolo Start-up Bolognese Rute (mehrere Längen) bei Fischdeal.de bestellen. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung.




					fischdeal.de


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls wer mit ner Bolo liebäugelt, bei Fischdeal gibt es die Sensas Startup günstiger als auf der Messe (was schon günstig war)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensas Bolo Start-up Bolognese Rute
> 
> 
> Günstig und einfach Sensas Bolo Start-up Bolognese Rute (mehrere Längen) bei Fischdeal.de bestellen. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fischdeal.de


Mir Zittern die Finger....aber ich will nicht, dass meine Frau mich wegen einer grünen Rute rausschmeißt.....wäre ja Rute 48 von insgeheim xxx.....


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls wer mit ner Bolo liebäugelt, bei Fischdeal gibt es die Sensas Startup günstiger als auf der Messe (was schon günstig war)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensas Bolo Start-up Bolognese Rute
> 
> 
> Günstig und einfach Sensas Bolo Start-up Bolognese Rute (mehrere Längen) bei Fischdeal.de bestellen. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fischdeal.de


Nicht zu fassen, die hab ich vor einer Stunde geordert.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich denke mal, ich sollte so langsam wirklich anfangen mit einer Wurmfarm !
Im Moment macht die wirklich Sinn. ...
Werde wohl Donnerstag mal in den Baumarkt fahren Dinge besorgen die ich mir ausgedacht habe !
Zum Glück ist dafür kein Klopapier nötig! 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nicht zu fassen, die hab ich vor einer Stunde geordert.


Bei Fischdeal?


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, ich sollte so langsam wirklich anfangen mit einer Wurmfarm !
> Im Moment macht die wirklich Sinn. ...
> Werde wohl Donnerstag mal in den Baumarkt fahren Dinge besorgen die ich mir ausgedacht habe !
> Zum Glück ist dafür kein Klopapier nötig!
> 
> LG


Wenn du eine Rolle 3-lagig diskret rüberwachsen lässt, kriegst du den Maurerkübel billiger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Jungens, zum Modjob.


Ich hoffe, sie wurden vorher wenigstens gefragt ! 

Jetzt heißt es 24h Dienst zur Sicherung der allgemeinen Forenruhe oder so ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Rolle 3-lagig diskret rüberwachsen lässt, kriegst du den Maurerkübel billiger.


Früher war doch die Schwarzmarktwährung immer Zigaretten, inner DDR oder Zone gerne DM.
Was ist daraus geworden,wie kam es zu ToiPa, und warum nicht was sinnigeres wie Rotwein?

Für die Ukels und Co werden es wohl 1) Weißbrot Brötchen und 2) Maden werden, schätz ich mal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls wer mit ner Bolo liebäugelt, bei Fischdeal gibt es die Sensas Startup günstiger als auf der Messe (was schon günstig war)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensas Bolo Start-up Bolognese Rute
> 
> 
> Günstig und einfach Sensas Bolo Start-up Bolognese Rute (mehrere Längen) bei Fischdeal.de bestellen. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fischdeal.de


Hast du schon was zum Testen u. empfehlenswert geschrieben,  oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Früher war doch die Schwarzmarktwährung immer Zigaretten, inner DDR oder Zone gerne DM.
> Was ist daraus geworden,wie kam es zu ToiPa, und warum nicht was sinnigeres wie Rotwein?
> 
> Für die Ukels und Co werden es wohl 1) Weißbrot Brötchen und 2) Maden werden, schätz ich mal.


Tausche 10 Blatt Zewa 4-lagig mit Aloe Vera gegen einen halben Liter frische Maden. So wir's kommen!


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Fischdeal?


Ja, wobei mir nicht klar war, dass _visdeal _in NL sitzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du schon was zum Testen u. empfehlenswert geschrieben,  oder habe ich das überlesen?


Hatte nach der Messe von meinen Eindrücken geschrieben - kurz: für das Geld (knapp 1/3 der vom Prof empfohlenen Bolos [die natürlich für den ambitionierteren Bolorista geeigneter sind] iirc) kriegt man viel Bolo, die 7m sind leichter als meine olle grässliche 6m Cormoran Bolo und ist für die Preisklasse erstaunlich straff. Ich bin angetan, zumal ich um die Ruten seit knapp einanhalb Jahren herumscharwenzel und mich wegen mangelnder Begrabbelung nicht getraut habe sie zu kaufen (ich wollte gerne nicht noch eine grässliche Bolo mein eigen nennen aber auch gerne nicht das Geld für eine richtige Rute von Drennan für eine Tele ausgeben), ich habe knapp 65 für die 7m gezahlt, der PReis bei Fischdeal ist mehr als iO.

Für dich wäre sie vermutlich nix


----------



## Hecht100+

Wegen der Langeweile, Mardon der nächste Versuch. Nicht ganz so breit bauend wie das Original, aber durch die Schräge genau so effektiv. Und darunter dann noch ein Fallbißanzeiger, Draht besteht aus einer Fahrradspeiche, darauf ein Ü-Ei, das mit Gewichten bestück werden kann. Und an der Spitze dann ein Einhänger, wo die Schnur beim Anschlag herausgleitet.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wegen der Langeweile, Mardon der nächste Versuch. Nicht ganz so breit bauend wie das Original, aber durch die Schräge genau so effektiv. Und darunter dann noch ein Fallbißanzeiger, Draht besteht aus einer Fahrradspeiche, darauf ein Ü-Ei, das mit Gewichten bestück werden kann. Und an der Spitze dann ein Einhänger, wo die Schnur beim Anschlag herausgleitet.
> Anhang anzeigen 340724
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340725
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340726


Das entwickelt sich bei dir ja bald zum "Overkill Indicator"!


----------



## Tricast

@Hecht100+ :Gut sieht es ja aus und funktionieren wird es bestimmt auch aber das Du den kleinen Chinesen die Arbeit weg nimmst ist nicht richtig.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

@Tricast Hätten die Chinesen ihre Corona behalten, hätte ich nicht Langeweile. Und so sitzt man hier rum und tüftelt. Schlecht für die Chinesen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das schöne am Homeoffice: 16 Uhr Feierabend, 16.30 am Wasser, 17Uhr Fisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das schöne am Homeoffice: 16 Uhr Feierabend, 16.30 am Wasser, 17Uhr Fisch!
> Anhang anzeigen 340727




Pteri Heil Stephan.
Worauf hat der Minirapfen gebissen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wegen der Langeweile, Mardon der nächste Versuch. Nicht ganz so breit bauend wie das Original, aber durch die Schräge genau so effektiv. Und darunter dann noch ein Fallbißanzeiger, Draht besteht aus einer Fahrradspeiche, darauf ein Ü-Ei, das mit Gewichten bestück werden kann. Und an der Spitze dann ein Einhänger, wo die Schnur beim Anschlag herausgleitet.
> Anhang anzeigen 340724
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340725
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340726


So ne 20er Auflage mit Nummer und eingraviertem Wappen (Laube mit dreizackiger Krone) für Stammtischbrüder hätte viel schönes   
Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Caster/Made! Zwei Güstern gab es auch schon. Und das Beste: Hier kannst du den ganzen Corona-Dreck vergessen!


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, ich sollte so langsam wirklich anfangen mit einer Wurmfarm !
> Im Moment macht die wirklich Sinn. ...
> Werde wohl Donnerstag mal in den Baumarkt fahren Dinge besorgen die ich mir ausgedacht habe !
> Zum Glück ist dafür kein Klopapier nötig!
> 
> LG



Mach doch dazu nen extra Thread auf. Wäre echt ne Idee. Hier verläuft es immer so schnell und das Thema wurmt mich auch schon eine Weile.
Was, wann, wo, wie, warum, warum nicht,...


----------



## Mescalero

Ich machs.


----------



## Kochtopf

https://anglerboard.de/threads/wurmzucht.288283/  eigentlich steht hier alles wissenswerte drin


----------



## Mescalero

Doppelt und drei- bis achtfach hält besser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Tricast Hätten die Chinesen ihre Corona behalten, hätte ich nicht Langeweile. Und so sitzt man hier rum und tüftelt. Schlecht für die Chinesen.



Ich weiß nicht....
Was wirst Du wohl machen wenn dein Super-Mardon fertig ist??
Kaufen kaufen kaufen.... .
Genau das wird bei uns allen passieren..
Wer nicht angeln kann, sammelt.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wer nicht angeln kann, sammelt.


Das ist das klügste, was je im AB geschrieben wurde, @Anglerboard Redaktion gebt dem Mann eine @rippi rappa ehrennadel!


----------



## Hecht100+

@rhinefisher Dann warte ich auf den nächsten Hinweis, was es nicht mehr gibt oder was man verbessern kann. Mir wird schon was einfallen. Im Notfall gehe ich Angeln ( Hust Hust )


----------



## rhinefisher

Haschischtag Wurmzucht:
Bei mir gibt es gerade im Park dermaßen viele Würmer, dass man es kaum glauben mag.
Nach dem extrem trockenen Sommer hätte ich eigentlich vermutet dass es nur wenige Würmer gäbe, aber nix da; die Wiesen sind unter Wurmkot begraben.
Langen Schraubenzieher in den Boden, kurz gerüttelt und nach 2-3 Versuchen hat man genug für einen Angeltag.. .


----------



## Waller Michel

So heute Nacht werden die Türen und Fenster verammelt ,die Hunde bekommen nichts zu fressen das Sie wachsam sind und es werden entsicherte Waffen bereit gelegt  ( spaß )
Ich bin unsagbar reich und besitze etwas das andere Angler garantiert versuchen werden in Ihren Besitz zu bringen 






Maden ! Ganz frisch! 

War heute noch bei unserem Abgeladen in Braunschweig! 
Dort hat in der Eingangstür eine Bank quer gestanden und die Verkäufer haben dort über die Bank Dinge verkauft! 
Maden waren noch zu bekommen! 
Die Leute waren alle sehr freundlich aber natürlich mit betröppeltem Gesicht! 
Am 27/28 03 wäre dort normal eine Veranstaltung gewesen mit tollen Preisen, Grillen etc . Natürlich abgesagt!  Schade ! Aber der Situation geschuldet! 
Hab den Jungs natürlich alles gute für Gesundheit und das Geschäft gewünscht! 
Und hoffe das ich Sie bald wiedersehe !
Ist schon etwas geisterhaft die ganze Sache! 
3 oder 4 Tage wollen Sie den Laden wohl so noch am Leben halten! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mach doch dazu nen extra Thread auf. Wäre echt ne Idee. Hier verläuft es immer so schnell und das Thema wurmt mich auch schon eine Weile.
> Was, wann, wo, wie, warum, warum nicht,...


 Das sollten wir vielleicht tun. ...allgemein über Alternativköder gute Idee !

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow Michel - die sind ja wirklich frisch..
Wie war nochmal deine Adresse..?


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Haschischtag Wurmzucht:
> Bei mir gibt es gerade im Park dermaßen viele Würmer, dass man es kaum glauben mag.
> Nach dem extrem trockenen Sommer hätte ich eigentlich vermutet dass es nur wenige Würmer gäbe, aber nix da; die Wiesen sind unter Wurmkot begraben.
> Langen Schraubenzieher in den Boden, kurz gerüttelt und nach 2-3 Versuchen hat man genug für einen Angeltag.. .



Schöne dicke Tauwürmer? Von Mistgabeln bis zu Vibratoren hab ich schon alles gehört, Schraubenzieher war mir neu (aber deutlich transportabler bzw. weniger verstörend als die Alternativen)...

@Wuemmehunter: Petri an die Wümme, schöner kleiner Schapper


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So heute Nacht werden die Türen und Fenster verammelt ,die Hunde bekommen nichts zu fressen das Sie wachsam sind und es werden entsicherte Waffen bereit gelegt  ( spaß )
> Ich bin unsagbar reich und besitze etwas das andere Angler garantiert versuchen werden in Ihren Besitz zu bringen
> Anhang anzeigen 340733
> 
> 
> Maden ! Ganz frisch!
> 
> War heute noch bei unserem Abgeladen in Braunschweig!
> Dort hat in der Eingangstür eine Bank quer gestanden und die Verkäufer haben dort über die Bank Dinge verkauft!
> Maden waren noch zu bekommen!
> Die Leute waren alle sehr freundlich aber natürlich mit betröppeltem Gesicht!
> Am 27/28 03 wäre dort normal eine Veranstaltung gewesen mit tollen Preisen, Grillen etc . Natürlich abgesagt!  Schade ! Aber der Situation geschuldet!
> Hab den Jungs natürlich alles gute für Gesundheit und das Geschäft gewünscht!
> Und hoffe das ich Sie bald wiedersehe !
> Ist schon etwas geisterhaft die ganze Sache!
> 3 oder 4 Tage wollen Sie den Laden wohl so noch am Leben halten!
> 
> LG Michael


Sehr schön,Michael, aber immer nur 10 Stück mit ans Wasser nehmen, damit du nicht von nach Maden streunenden Mitanglern überfallen wirst.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri @Wuemmehunter .....sehr schön! 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja - dick ist anders, aber man kann gut damit angeln.
Früher habe ich meine Aquarienfische zu 50% aus dem Park ernährt.. .
Und der Schraubendreher muß natürlich sehr lang sein - Mistgabel oder Spaten geht auch gut, wobei man mit dem Spaten mehr umbringt als man sammeln kann.
Das klappt einwandfrei; Wurmkot suchen, Stange vorsichtig in die Erde drücken und erst leicht, und dann immer kräftiger rütteln - man will ja einen Maulwurf und keinen Erdverdichter imitieren..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jungs, was soll ich sagen: die nächste Groß-Plötze! 39 Herrliche Plötzenzentimeter!


----------



## Hecht100+

Spaten hat aber den Vorteil, das man sich als alter Mann nicht bücken muß.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, was soll ich sagen: die nächste Groß-Plötze! 39 Herrliche Plötzenzentimeter!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340735




Super Stephan.
Ein tolles Tier!

Petri Heil zum nächsten Plötzenkracher!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Dickes Petri zu dem Monsterplötz.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke Euch, Jungs. Hier muss echt ein Nest sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Rotaugenhunter :-○ Petri!


----------



## Hering 58

@ Wuemmehunter
von mir auch ein dickes Petri ,sehr schön Fisch.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, zwei solche Brocken kurz hintereinander, das muss ein richtiger Hotspot sein.


----------



## phirania

Am See fängt es an zu grünen..... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und meine Gänse sind auch schon wieder da...


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow Michel - die sind ja wirklich frisch..
> Wie war nochmal deine Adresse..?


Hier bei uns in Braunschweig der Angelladen in der Hamburgerstr. 
Der ist top aber auch nicht mehr lange offen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Am See fängt es an zu grünen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340743
> 
> Und meine Gänse sind auch schon wieder da...
> Anhang anzeigen 340745
> Anhang anzeigen 340746



Sehr schöne Fotos!  Gefällt mir! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Am See fängt es an zu grünen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340743
> 
> Und meine Gänse sind auch schon wieder da...
> Anhang anzeigen 340745
> Anhang anzeigen 340746


Haben sie dich begrüßt Kalle?Schöne Fotos die Gefällen mir!


----------



## Slappy

Was ein herrliches Wetter! 
Petri an die erfgreichen 

Ich saß heute auch 2h am Weiher. Es gab die gewohnten sehr vorsichtigen Bisse auf, heute Brötchen. Konnte allerdings nichts verwerten da mich die Sonne doch arg blendet. Den Platz wechseln wollte ich aber auch nicht. Tut gut so ein wenig Sonne. Vor allem wenn man in der Radiologie arbeitet 
Ab ca 18 Uhr, war ein Hecht oder so am rauben. Der hat zwischendurch terror gemacht.... Meine Herren. Da ist das platschen von 100g Blei ein Witz....
Interesant finde ich, es gibt keine Zupfer außer es hängt Toastbrot oder Brötchen dran...


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So heute Nacht werden die Türen und Fenster verammelt ,die Hunde bekommen nichts zu fressen das Sie wachsam sind und es werden entsicherte Waffen bereit gelegt  ( spaß )
> Ich bin unsagbar reich und besitze etwas das andere Angler garantiert versuchen werden in Ihren Besitz zu bringen
> Anhang anzeigen 340733
> 
> 
> Maden ! Ganz frisch!
> 
> War heute noch bei unserem Abgeladen in Braunschweig!
> Dort hat in der Eingangstür eine Bank quer gestanden und die Verkäufer haben dort über die Bank Dinge verkauft!
> Maden waren noch zu bekommen!
> Die Leute waren alle sehr freundlich aber natürlich mit betröppeltem Gesicht!
> Am 27/28 03 wäre dort normal eine Veranstaltung gewesen mit tollen Preisen, Grillen etc . Natürlich abgesagt!  Schade ! Aber der Situation geschuldet!
> Hab den Jungs natürlich alles gute für Gesundheit und das Geschäft gewünscht!
> Und hoffe das ich Sie bald wiedersehe !
> Ist schon etwas geisterhaft die ganze Sache!
> 3 oder 4 Tage wollen Sie den Laden wohl so noch am Leben halten!
> 
> LG Michael


Glückwunsch zu deinen frischen Maden.Hütte sie ,sie sind Wertvoll.Hier in Hamburg sind die ersten Angel Läden schon dicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deinen frischen Maden.Hütte sie ,sie sind Wertvoll.Hier in Hamburg sind die ersten Angel Läden schon dicht.


Das ist hier auch nur noch eine Frage von Tagen !
Hoffe nur das Die das alle auch finanziell überstehen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist hier auch nur noch eine Frage von Tagen !
> Hoffe nur das Die das alle auch finanziell überstehen!
> 
> LG Michael


Das ist nur zu hoffen,sonst gibt es keine Angel Läden mehr.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist nur zu hoffen,sonst gibt es keine Angel Läden mehr.


Genua, ist in Italien   aber genau darüber habe ich heute auch nachgedacht, hab ne Email von nem lokalen Tackedealer bekommen wo er ankundigt, wie er versucht diese Krise zu überstehen, bevor es zur Insolvenz kommt. Ich habe mir deshalb vorgenommen, erstmal auf Käufe und Bestellungen bei den großen Händlern/Kistenschiebern zu verzichten und bewusst die local Dealer zu unterstützen


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Genua, ist in Italien   aber genau darüber habe ich heute auch nachgedacht, hab ne Email von nem lokalen Tackedealer bekommen wo er ankundigt, wie er versucht diese Krise zu überstehen, bevor es zur Insolvenz kommt. Ich habe mir deshalb vorgenommen, erstmal auf Käufe und Bestellungen bei den großen Händlern/Kistenschiebern zu verzichten und bewusst die local Dealer zu unterstützen


Das werde ich auch machen,wenn der Dealer wieder auf hat.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Spaten hat aber den Vorteil, das man sich als alter Mann nicht bücken muß.


In Zeiten der Seuche schleicht ein alter(nder) Mann gebückt durch den Park und sucht in der Dämmerung den Boden ab. Ich werde dann euer Gedenken hochalten, wenn ich vom tobenden Mob und lodernden Scheiterhaufen lese.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> In Zeiten der Seuche schleicht ein alter(nder) Mann gebückt durch den Park und sucht in der Dämmerung den Boden ab. Ich werde dann euer Gedenken hochalten, wenn ich vom tobenden Mob und lodernden Scheiterhaufen lese.


Aber nicht allzulaut und allzuhoch, sonst bist du der nächste!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber nicht allzulaut und allzuhoch, sonst bist du der nächste!


Ich bin sowieso suspekt... was tut ein Oberbayer am Rhein und das auch meist zu Unzeiten. Der muss ja was im Schilde führen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso suspekt... was tut ein Oberbayer am Rhein und das auch meist zu Unzeiten. Der muss ja was im Schilde führen!


Verdammte Wirtschaftsflüchtinge aus dem Südosten!!!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso suspekt... was tut ein Oberbayer am Rhein und das auch meist zu Unzeiten. Der muss ja was im Schilde führen!


Du bist doch eh nur an den Rhein, weil Angriff die beste Verteidigung ist


----------



## Andal

Nö... am Mittelrhein gibt es keinen Fön!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, bin auch wieder Zuhause. Die zweieinhalb Stunden an der Wümme haben richtig gut getan. Neben dem neuerlichen Großplötze, gab es einen lütten Rapfen und vier ganz respektable Güstern. Am meisten gefreut habe ich mich natürlich über die dritte große Plötze in Folge an diesem Spot. Der erste war 35 cm, der vom WE 41 cm und der heutige hatte immerhin 39 cm. Es scheint also tatsächlich so zu sein, dass ich einen Gewässerabschnitt mit gutem Großplötzenbestand gefunden habe. Ich habe übrigens heute mal mit Fluopartikeln im Futter experimentiert und extra weit in die Dämmerung hineingefischt. Besser gefangen als sonst, habe ich damit jedoch nicht. Ich werd aber noch ein wenig weiter mit den Hinguckern probieren, mal sehen ob sich noch Unterschiede zu ungepimten Futter ergeben.  Nachdem ich jetzt innerhalb von anderthalb Wochen drei Mal an diesem Spot angegriffen habe, lasse ich die Stelle jetzt erstmal in Ruhe. Zum einen, weil sich der Wasserstand der oberen Wümme so langsam normalisiert )und der Weg dorthin ist noch kürzer), zum anderen, weil ich meine neuen Posen aus England endlich mal ausführen möchte, also einem See einen Besuch abstatten werde. Vielleicht sind die Schleien ja schon aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. Mal sehen, ob ich es am Wochenende mal schaffe. Anbei noch einige Impressionen vom heutigen Kurzansitz.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Deinen (mutmachenden) Bericht von der Wümme und natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu der dritten Größplötze und ihren „Begleitfischen”!
Viel Erfolg dann in Sachen Tinca! 
Ach ja, ich bin bei ebay über die blauen „Winkel-Lineale” gestolpert und hab mal welche bestellt. Praktisch die Dinger.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man denkt, was die Wümme noch vor 14 Tagen für eine Seenplatte formte, ist dass sehr erstaunlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Nö... am Mittelrhein gibt es keinen Fön!


Du brauchst ja auch keinen


----------



## Andal

Schon klar. Aber ich meine ja auch eher alpine, sehr warme Fallwinde.... Kopfweh vom Feinsten!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber ich meine ja auch eher alpine, sehr warme Fallwinde.... Kopfweh vom Feinsten!


Schon klar. Aber du weisst dass ich an keinem Kalauer vorbei gehen kann!
Btw die niederrheinische Bucht hat auf Migränepatienten die gleiche Auswirkungen wie ein Fön, leider erfuhr ich das erst nach meinem Umzug


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt, was die Wümme noch vor 14 Tagen für eine Seenplatte formte, ist dass sehr erstaunlich.



Ich habe auf der Fahrt zur Stippermesse nach der Wümme Ausschau gehalten, sie aber nicht entdeckt - vermutlich war sie in den überfluteten Weiden/Äckern nicht mehr auszumachen.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, @Wuemmehunter schön das es läuft. Ich sehe- und das hat der tolle Sonntag ( der _"Tolle Sontag_" , 15.3. 2020, Ükel Historíker aufgemerkt! - bestätitigt das nun der Frühling kommt.
Und auch @Slappy, ich wette dein Kescher würde sich füllen, wenn wir hier mal bei Tee und Gebäck Deine  Montagen, Haken Nübsies und Schnüre besprechen.
Wir reden ja gerne über Ruten und Rollen, wie die Modellbahner über ihre Loks und Waggons, aber ich glaube, am reibungslosen Zugverkehr hängen vor allem die ganzen unsexy Kleinteile. WÜrde mich wunder, wenn DIe geballte Ükelpower Dich nicht für die nächste Sitzung entschneidern könnte.
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, bin auch wieder Zuhause. Die zweieinhalb Stunden an der Wümme haben richtig gut getan. Neben dem neuerlichen Großplötze, gab es einen lütten Rapfen und vier ganz respektable Güstern. Am meisten gefreut habe ich mich natürlich über die dritte große Plötze in Folge an diesem Spot. Der erste war 35 cm, der vom WE 41 cm und der heutige hatte immerhin 39 cm. Es scheint also tatsächlich so zu sein, dass ich einen Gewässerabschnitt mit gutem Großplötzenbestand gefunden habe. Ich habe übrigens heute mal mit Fluopartikeln im Futter experimentiert und extra weit in die Dämmerung hineingefischt. Besser gefangen als sonst, habe ich damit jedoch nicht. Ich werd aber noch ein wenig weiter mit den Hinguckern probieren, mal sehen ob sich noch Unterschiede zu ungepimten Futter ergeben.  Nachdem ich jetzt innerhalb von anderthalb Wochen drei Mal an diesem Spot angegriffen habe, lasse ich die Stelle jetzt erstmal in Ruhe. Zum einen, weil sich der Wasserstand der oberen Wümme so langsam normalisiert )und der Weg dorthin ist noch kürzer), zum anderen, weil ich meine neuen Posen aus England endlich mal ausführen möchte, also einem See einen Besuch abstatten werde. Vielleicht sind die Schleien ja schon aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. Mal sehen, ob ich es am Wochenende mal schaffe. Anbei noch einige Impressionen vom heutigen Kurzansitz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340751
> Anhang anzeigen 340752
> Anhang anzeigen 340753


PETRI freut mich sehr das es ein erfolgreicher fischreicher Tag für dich war.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber du weisst dass ich an keinem Kalauer vorbei gehen kann!
> Btw die niederrheinische Bucht hat auf Migränepatienten die gleiche Auswirkungen wie ein Fön, leider erfuhr ich das erst nach meinem Umzug


Wetterfühligkeit ist eine Sache der Geburt und des Geburtsortes. Der Fön von Süden macht mich als Münchner fix und fertig. Auf der Südseite der Alpen tut er mir gar nix. Und hier bin ich zum Glück ja kompletter Fremdling, was das angeht.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der Fahrt zur Stippermesse nach der Wümme Ausschau gehalten, sie aber nicht entdeckt - vermutlich war sie in den überfluteten Weiden/Äckern nicht mehr auszumachen.


Wo soll das viele Wasser auch auf dem platten Land hin. In den Bergen gehts tumultös zu Tal und dort eben still in die Breite. Tel Aviv - so ist dem Leben!


----------



## rustaweli

Ganz herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter , was für herrliche Fische!


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Und auch @Slappy, ich wette dein Kescher würde sich füllen,


Hatte ja schon meine Entschneiderung durch die 3 Spiegler. Gestern das war auch sehr altertümlich. Hab mit ner Hechtrute eine 5g Pose ausgelegt ‍ das darf man eigentlich niemanden erzählen.... Hab aber im Moment noch keine andere Angel. Bekomme die Kogha erst am Samstag und meine DAM wird wohl ersetzt. Da warte ich nur auf die Nachricht vom Dealer. 
Wo ich gerade schreibe, welche Rolle würdet ihr andie Kogha Duo schrauben?


----------



## Waller Michel

So heute bin ich mal gespannt, mein Plan ist es an den Ölper See zu fahren und die Rute zu schwingen !
Der Ölper See ist hier in Braunschweig ein See in der Stadt wo unser Verein das Fischereirecht gepachtet hat .
Der See wird durch die Oker gespeist und hat einen guten Friedfischbestand .
Im Hochsommer ist es mir dort ansich zu voll! 
Jetzt bin ich gespannt?  Ist dort durch die momentane Situation ganz leer ? Oder ist durch die Schließung von VW und andere Firmen gerade sehr voll ?
Ich werde es sehen! Sollte es mir zu voll sein, werde ich mir ein anderes Gewässer suchen! 


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon meine Entschneiderung durch die 3 Spiegler. Gestern das war auch sehr altertümlich. Hab mit ner Hechtrute eine 5g Pose ausgelegt ‍ das darf man eigentlich niemanden erzählen.... Hab aber im Moment noch keine andere Angel. Bekomme die Kogha erst am Samstag und meine DAM wird wohl ersetzt. Da warte ich nur auf die Nachricht vom Dealer.
> Wo ich gerade schreibe, welche Rolle würdet ihr andie Kogha Duo schrauben?



Es gäbe natürlich viele Möglichkeiten an Rollen! Guck doch einfach bei Kogha was die für Rollen haben ca im Preissegment der Rute ?
Was nie ein Fehler ist und mit einem guten Preis /Leistungsverhältnis ist eine Daiwa Ninja ......da machst du nichts falsch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade schreibe, welche Rolle würdet ihr andie Kogha Duo schrauben?



Irgend eine in 2000 - 3000er Größe.
Wichtig ist dass die Bremse vernünftig und möglichst ruckfrei arbeitet und die Schurverlegung in Ordnung ist.

Shimano, Daiwa, Ryobi, Spro, Mitchell.....usw.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Guck doch einfach bei *Kogha *was die für *Rollen *haben




Das solltest du dringend vermeiden, ebenso wie Cormoran!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das solltest du dringend vermeiden, ebenso wie Cormoran!


Okay !  
Dann wird das so sein wenn du das sagst! 
Wenn die sind wie Cormoran dann Finger weg !!!!
Zugegeben hatte nur eine Rolle von Kogha und die habe ich weggeworfen! 

Ich hab immer so mein Splien ....Daiwa Rute Daiwa Rolle, Shimano Rute Shimano Rolle !

Also ich korrigiere mich " keine " Kogha Rolle !

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Es gäbe natürlich viele Möglichkeiten an Rollen! Guck doch einfach bei Kogha was die für Rollen haben ca im Preissegment der Rute ?
> Was nie ein Fehler ist und mit einem guten Preis /Leistungsverhältnis ist eine Daiwa Ninja ......da machst du nichts falsch!
> 
> LG Michael





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgend eine in 2000 - 3000er Größe.
> Wichtig ist dass die Bremse vernünftig und möglichst ruckfrei arbeitet und die Schurverlegung in Ordnung ist.
> 
> Shimano, Daiwa, Ryobi, Spro, Mitchell.....usw.


Sehr gut. Eine 4000er Ninja hab ich ja auf der DAM. 2-3000er. Alles klar


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade schreibe, welche Rolle würdet ihr andie Kogha Duo schrauben?



ich schraube mir sehr gerne an Match, Schwingspitze und Winkelpicker also da wo ich mit feinen schnüren fische Rollen mit Kampfbremse* in den Größen 2000-3000 muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich auch Rollen mit Heckbremse mag,  

* auch gerne an andern Ruten mit 4000-6000er Größen


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ebenso wie Cormoran!


es soll auch welche geben die nicht schlecht sind, aber es ist ein Glücksspiel und pauschal würde ich Rollen von Cormoran auch nicht empfehlen (bei Ruten sieht es ganz anders aus), habe zwar 2 wo ich bis jetzt mit zufrieden bin, habe aber auch schon in meiner Anfangszeit 4 gehabt die neu schon eine Katastrophe waren


----------



## rustaweli

Hat da jemand Heckbremse gesagt?


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat da jemand Heckbremse gesagt?


Wenn das Öff Öff @Fantastic Fishing mitbekommt, dann hagelt es hier hässliche Brassen


----------



## Hecht100+

@Slappy wegen deiner Rolle, schaue dir mal die Daiwa Crossfire 2500 an, mehr Rolle für weniger Geld geht fast nicht. Paßt auch absolut von der Größe her.


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So heute bin ich mal gespannt, mein Plan ist es an den Ölper See zu fahren und die Rute zu schwingen !
> Der Ölper See ist hier in Braunschweig ein See in der Stadt wo unser Verein das Fischereirecht gepachtet hat .
> Der See wird durch die Oker gespeist und hat einen guten Friedfischbestand .
> Im Hochsommer ist es mir dort ansich zu voll!
> Jetzt bin ich gespannt?  Ist dort durch die momentane Situation ganz leer ? Oder ist durch die Schließung von VW und andere Firmen gerade sehr voll ?
> Ich werde es sehen! Sollte es mir zu voll sein, werde ich mir ein anderes Gewässer suchen!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Dann viel Spaß am Ölper See, den kenne ich entfernt von früheren Hegeangeln beim Klub. Sollte ja einiges an Fisch drin sein, zumal die Fische wohl aus der Oker dort hinein ziehen.


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Eine 4000er Ninja hab ich ja auf der DAM. 2-3000er. Alles klar



Falls Du die Ninjas generell magst: die ältere Ninja A-Serie kommt mit ner vollwertigen Ersatzspule.
Hab einige Ninja-A-Rollen und mag diese Serie (die LT ist nix für mich). Die „A” findet man hier und da noch im Handel.


----------



## rustaweli

Schönster Sonnenschein, traumhaft.
Für mich geht es gegen Abend ganz old school an den Fluß. Purist, Pose, Wurm. Kein Anfüttern, keine Taktik, null Strategie. Einfach den Fischen da harren, welche vielleicht kommen, oder eben nicht. Einzigste Strategie welche ich fuhr - die kompletten 4 Wände geputzt und die Liebste gefragt ob ich sie nicht früher von Arbeit abholen sollte.


----------



## rustaweli

Krieg die Gif's nicht hin


----------



## Slappy

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Slappy wegen deiner Rolle, schaue dir mal die Daiwa Crossfire 2500 an, mehr Rolle für weniger Geld geht fast nicht. Paßt auch absolut von der Größe her.






	

		
			
		

		
	
die?
Die hatte ich bereits im Visier


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, @rustaweli !
Hier ist es gerade wieder trüber geworden und ich ärgere mich darüber, nicht gestern oder am Montag ne Runde geangelt zu haben.
Je nach Stimmung ziehe ich evtl. heute Nachmittag noch mal los.


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die?
> Die hatte ich bereits im Visier


Ja, genau die. Unterschiede zwischen 2000 und 2500 sind nicht groß, du solltest einfach schauen. Z.B. hat meine 2500 einen T-Griff, der der 2000 ist nur ein Knauf. Größe und Gewicht tun sich nicht viel.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So heute bin ich mal gespannt, mein Plan ist es an den Ölper See zu fahren und die Rute zu schwingen !
> Der Ölper See ist hier in Braunschweig ein See in der Stadt wo unser Verein das Fischereirecht gepachtet hat .
> Der See wird durch die Oker gespeist und hat einen guten Friedfischbestand .
> Im Hochsommer ist es mir dort ansich zu voll!
> Jetzt bin ich gespannt?  Ist dort durch die momentane Situation ganz leer ? Oder ist durch die Schließung von VW und andere Firmen gerade sehr voll ?
> Ich werde es sehen! Sollte es mir zu voll sein, werde ich mir ein anderes Gewässer suchen!
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Glück und Spaß beim Angeln.Petri


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, @rustaweli !
> Hier ist es gerade wieder trüber geworden und ich ärgere mich darüber, nicht gestern oder am Montag ne Runde geangelt zu haben.
> Je nach Stimmung ziehe ich evtl. heute Nachmittag noch mal los.



Danke Dir! Schade, aber zieh einfach los, vielleicht wird es ja belohnt. Und wenn nicht, hattest einfach ne schöne Zeit am Wasser. Ich erwarte heute auch nicht viel, aber Hauptsache mal entspannt draußen.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schönster Sonnenschein, traumhaft.
> Für mich geht es gegen Abend ganz old school an den Fluß. Purist, Pose, Wurm. Kein Anfüttern, keine Taktik, null Strategie. Einfach den Fischen da harren, welche vielleicht kommen, oder eben nicht. Einzigste Strategie welche ich fuhr - die kompletten 4 Wände geputzt und die Liebste gefragt ob ich sie nicht früher von Arbeit abholen sollte.


Viel Erfolg und Glück beim Angeln.Petri


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Hering 58 !
Erfolg oder nicht, egal!
Hab gerade geschaut, für sämtliche Flusspirenzien bin ich gewappnet. Ein paar Bobber von Drennan, Avons und günstige Sticks. Haken, Wurmdose, Stuhl, mehr brauch und will ich heute nicht um zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß am Ölper See, den kenne ich entfernt von früheren Hegeangeln beim Klub. Sollte ja einiges an Fisch drin sein, zumal die Fische wohl aus der Oker dort hinein ziehen.



So jetzt kann ich näheres Berichten über den Ölpersee !
Der ist ja in Braunschweig und Braunschweig ist VW ! VW hat die Produktion eingestellt und die Leute heim geschickt! 
Was machen die?  Sie treffen sich zu hunderten am Ölpersee!  Joggen ,radeln ,spielen Ball oder feiern! 
Es war wie in den Ferien nur mit Jacke !
Grauenvoll! 
Auch die Unvernunft der Menschen ist ohne Beispiel! 
Die sehen einen Angler und rennen los !
" Peetree Heeehl " hat der eine gerufen, ist mir zuerst gegen Stuhl dann gegen die Rute getrampelt !
Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich die Schnauze voll und habe mein Zeug so 700 - 800 Meter weiter geschleppt an die Oker !
Exakt das selbe in grün nur ohne Sonne mit kaltem Wind !
Da laufen unzählige Hundebesitzer rum mit Ihren Hunden ohne Leine! 
Da wir unsere Hunde selbst dabei hatten, auf dem Schoß sitzen! Haben die dann natürlich bei jedem Hund geknurrt der uns zu nahe kam und das war empfunden alle 15 Sekunden einer !
Nach 15 Minuten wieder alles eingepackt und alles zurück ans Auto geschleppt! 

Schneider, kann ich noch nicht mal sagen, dafür hab ich zu kurz geangelt! Muss aber auch gestehen, ich bin kein Stadtmensch !
Mich bedrängen solche Ansammlungen von Menschen!  Gerade noch in diesen Zeiten! 
Jetzt sitze ich wieder auf dem Sofa und trink Kaffee

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Heute gekommen die Maden frische Luft am See 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Ein Mumien Grab an Kroeten gab's auch noch.


----------



## phirania

Nicht lange und die ersten Rotaugen hatten Bock auf Made und Mais.


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So jetzt kann ich näheres Berichten über den Ölpersee !
> Der ist ja in Braunschweig und Braunschweig ist VW ! VW hat die Produktion eingestellt und die Leute heim geschickt!
> Was machen die?  Sie treffen sich zu hunderten am Ölpersee!  Joggen ,radeln ,spielen Ball oder feiern!
> Es war wie in den Ferien nur mit Jacke !
> Grauenvoll!
> Auch die Unvernunft der Menschen ist ohne Beispiel!
> Die sehen einen Angler und rennen los !
> " Peetree Heeehl " hat der eine gerufen, ist mir zuerst gegen Stuhl dann gegen die Rute getrampelt !
> Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich die Schnauze voll und habe mein Zeug so 700 - 800 Meter weiter geschleppt an die Oker !
> Exakt das selbe in grün nur ohne Sonne mit kaltem Wind !
> Da laufen unzählige Hundebesitzer rum mit Ihren Hunden ohne Leine!
> Da wir unsere Hunde selbst dabei hatten, auf dem Schoß sitzen! Haben die dann natürlich bei jedem Hund geknurrt der uns zu nahe kam und das war empfunden alle 15 Sekunden einer !
> Nach 15 Minuten wieder alles eingepackt und alles zurück ans Auto geschleppt!
> 
> Schneider, kann ich noch nicht mal sagen, dafür hab ich zu kurz geangelt! Muss aber auch gestehen, ich bin kein Stadtmensch !
> Mich bedrängen solche Ansammlungen von Menschen!  Gerade noch in diesen Zeiten!
> Jetzt sitze ich wieder auf dem Sofa und trink Kaffee
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340778


Du Armer, ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen, da bei uns an der Leine in der Stadt, genau dort, wo die besten Abschnitte sind, bei guten Wetter der Bär steppt. Horden von Menschen, Grillpartys, nervende, schlecht erzogene Hundehalter, da vergeht schnell die Lust am Angeln. Ich gehe dort eigentlich nur noch hin, wenn das Wetter zweitklassig ist.
Der Ölper See liegt ja mitten im Wohngebiet, klar dass die Leute alle an die frische Luft wollen. Als Angler haste schlechte Karten, ruhiger Ansitz ist nicht. Ich hoffe, dass dein Blutdruck schnell wieder in normale Bereiche kommt, beim nächsten mal wird’s besser


----------



## phirania

Einfach nur geil in der Sonne Am Wasser zusitzen und die Seele baumeln lassen.
Nach 5 Monaten endlich wieder Realität geworden.
Und dann auch noch Fische am Haken ein Traum...


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil in der Sonne Am Wasser zusitzen und die Seele baumeln lassen.
> Nach 5 Monaten endlich wieder Realität geworden.
> Und dann auch noch Fische am Haken ein Traum...



5 Monate ist ne verdammt lange Zeit.
Genieße jede Sekunde - es kommen auch für dich hoffentlich bald wieder bessere Zeiten!
Fang was Schönes...


----------



## Made90

Hey zusammen, heute ist endlich meine heiß erwartete Bestellung eingetroffen (Rute/Rolle, Schnur usw) 
Nun juckt es mir in den Fingern diese auch am Wasser zu testen. Da bei uns in Luxemburg momentan alle Geschäfte dicht sind und ich somit auch nicht an Maden kommen kann frag ich mich ob ich einen Ansitz nur mir Dosenmais wagen soll da ich immer 1st Fahrt zu meinem Gewässer habe. 
Wie seht ihr das, wagen oder warten bis ich mir andere Köder besorgen kann ? 

Ps: ich wollte Feedern gehen  

Bleibt alle Gesund


----------



## Waller Michel

@phirania 
Dir ein ganz besonderes dickes Petri ! Freut mich ganz besonders! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

bubfesch schrieb:


> frag ich mich ob ich einen Ansitz nur mir Dosenmais wagen soll da ich immer 1st Fahrt zu meinem Gewässer habe.
> Wie seht ihr das, wagen oder warten bis ich mir andere Köder besorgen kann ?




Klares JA!
Ich hab das ganze Jahr nur einmal Maden gekauft aber geangelt immer Mit Brot und Mais.
Klappt hervorragend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil in der Sonne Am Wasser zusitzen und die Seele baumeln lassen.
> Nach 5 Monaten endlich wieder Realität geworden.
> Und dann auch noch Fische am Haken ein Traum...




Ja da sind wir glaube ich alle froh dass du es endlich geschafft hast.
Geht es endlich wieder bergauf gesundheitlich?


----------



## Made90

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klares JA!
> Ich hab das ganze Jahr nur einmal Maden gekauft aber geangelt immer Mit Brot und Mais.
> Klappt hervorragend.



Ist halt nur da ich ein Gewohnheitstier bin und immer mir Maden anfange da sie mir schnell zeigen ob Fische am Platz sind


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil in der Sonne Am Wasser zusitzen und die Seele baumeln lassen.
> Nach 5 Monaten endlich wieder Realität geworden.
> Und dann auch noch Fische am Haken ein Traum...


Kann ich dir bestens nachfühlen, da ich auch schon das ein, oder andere Mal so fit war, wie ein geplatztes Sofakissen. Da lernt man sich an den ganz kleinen Kleinigkeiten des Lebens zu erfreuen. Genieße jeden solcher Tage!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein besonderes Petri, @phirania! Schön, dass Du es endlich wieder angelnd ans Wasser geschafft hast. Die gestrigen Gössel-Fotos waren ja schon mal ein schöner Einstieg und das Du uns heute gleich ein Fischbild lieferst ... klasse!
Pass weiter gut auf Dich auf.


----------



## Tricast

Schon fast fertig und morgen soll sie auf die Reise gehen zu mir. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt und werde wohl kein Auge zubekommen die Nacht.

Liebe Grüße Heinz






1 / 1


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig, @Tricast. Etwa ne neue Machrute? Vielleicht sogar mit dem Schriftzug Rive darauf?


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Nein, eine alte Matchrute die ich mal geschenkt bekommen habe und wo das Spitzenteil gesplittert war und die Rute mit schwarzer Farbe übergepinselt wurde. Von einem ganz lieben ÜKEL wurde sie wieder aufgebaut. Zwar nicht im Originalzustand, dann müßte sie Zweistegchromringe haben, aber ich denke so ist es fast besser. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Meine liebste Flußstelle so ruhig wie ein mildgesonnener See




Der Frühling erweckt Mutter Natur, alles beginnt zu blühen und Blüten säumen den Weg




Welch Rolle spielt da der Fang als Teil des Wundervollen! Gleichwohl durströmen Gedanken an herrliche Werke von Heine und Fontane meinen Geist, während die Seele den herrlich süßen Duft der Blüten verinnerlicht.
Brüder - glücklich bin!


----------



## Jason

@phirania Petri heil der besonderen Klasse. Ich freue mich für dich. Zieh noch was raus und genieße es. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Ja, auf Wurm


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, auf Wurm
> Anhang anzeigen 340800


Deinem Rutengriff solltest du aber auch mal eine Wellnesskur zur Lebenserhaltung gönnen. Sanft reinigen und nach totaler Trocknung eine Öl-Wachskur angedeihen lassen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn das Öff Öff @Fantastic Fishing mitbekommt, dann hagelt es hier hässliche Brassen


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Deinem Rutengriff solltest du aber auch mal eine Wellnesskur zur Lebenserhaltung gönnen. Sanft reinigen und nach totaler Trocknung eine Öl-Wachskur angedeihen lassen.



Hast Recht!
Aber so gekauft und so auch Glück


----------



## MS aus G

Allen hier erstmal noch ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Nach viel zu langer Zeit gibt es von mir auch mal wieder was von meiner Weser zu berichten!!!


Der Wasserstand war leider die letzten Monate viel zu hoch, das an Angeln leider nicht zu denken war!!! In den letzten 3 Tagen ist es aber sehr rasch gefallen. Gestern erstmal geschaut, naja, wenn das Wasser so weiter fällt, sollte es Heute evtl. möglich sein mal einen Versuch zu starten! Also heute Mittag nochmal geschaut! Naja!?! Hätte ruhig noch was mehr fallen können, aber egal versuchen!!!






Sehr schweres Wasser und noch sau viel Strömung aber egal mal anfangen, etwas Futter eingeworfen und … erstmal nix, Oberströmung in die eine Richtung, Unterströmung in die andere!!! Einfach ist irgendwie anders!!! Nachdem die Pose mal wieder wegen der Strömung unter Wasser gezogen wurde, wollte ich sie wieder neu ansetzen, huch schöner Widerstand und heraus kam der erste Fisch 2020 beim ersten Versuch, in Form eines schönen Rotauges von gut 30cm!!! Suuppeerr!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Was für ein wunderschöner Fisch!!!

Weiter ging es! Schon 5min später, da war doch was?, ja, wieder ein Rotauge diesmal in etwa 20cm!
	

		
			
		

		
	






So konnte es doch weitergehen, ging es aber leider nicht! Etwa ein halbes Stündchen tat sich nix, außer den üblichen Stöckchen und Gras, was bei dem Wasserstand aber selbstverständlich ist! Dann wieder das übliche Spiel mit den Strömungen und es gab doch nochmal richtig guten Widerstand, da hatte ich eigentlich nicht mit gerechnet! Uihui, geht aber schön ab! Was mag zum Vorschein kommen? Wieder ein Rotauge, aber was für Eins! Genau wie bei unserem @Wuemmehunter , wunderschöne, kräftige 39cm!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Was für ein Einstand in 2020!!! 

Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde ohne Biss, wollte ich nochmal die Weserseite wechseln und sehen, ob es "Drüben" nicht besser geht mit der Strömung!?!

Gesagt getan, kurzer Blick von der Weserbrücke, sah vielversprechend aus, angekommen auch noch, aber nach dem üblichen Anfangsritualen und den ersten 3 Swims mit 2 abgerissenen Haken musste ich leider auf "Plumsangeln" umstellen, da die Strömung die Pose sofort in die Büsche am Ufer drückte!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Na toll, ich und "Plumsangeln"!!! Na egal, Versuch macht klug! Und was soll ich sagen, auch, wenn es nicht gerade meins ist, gefangen habe ich auch so!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Den Anfang machte ein wieder richtig schönes Rotauge von etwa 35cm, der Biss kam direkt bei Ablegen der Rute! Wenn das Blei längere Zeit am Boden blieb, gab es auch hier nur Geäst und Gestrüpp! Es müssten noch so etwa 30cm Wasser weniger werden, dann kann man auch wieder ordentlich Angeln bei mir!!! Beim zwischenzeitlichen Einholen gab es sogar nochmal Widerstand und heraus kam noch ein Rotauge der 20er Kategorie!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das sollte es dann aber auch gewesen sein!!! 

Trotz der widrigen Umstände und des eigentlich noch zu hohen Wassers, war es natürlich Balsam für meine komplett unterangelte Seele!!!

Allen noch ein dickes Petri für die nächsten Tage und auch ich werde jetzt wohl wieder häufiger meinen Senf hier dazugeben können!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

MS aus G schrieb:


> Nach viel zu langer Zeit gibt es von mir auch mal wieder was von meiner Weser zu berichten!!!



Schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen Mario!
Tolle Bilder !
Und Petri Heil zu deinem Monsterplötz!


----------



## Tricast

Petri Heil mein lieber Mario. Schöne Plötzen die Du der Weser entlocken konntest.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, auf Wurm
> Anhang anzeigen 340800



Dir auch ein dickes Petri! 
Sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@MS aus G: Super Mario! Das Jahr 2020 scheint das Jahr der Großplötzen zu sein. Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen, ich weiß wie gut sich die anfühlen. Ein dickes Petri an Dich!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das Jahr 2020 scheint das Jahr der Großplötzen zu sein



Nicht in Braunschweig 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Dickes Petri nach Gieselwerder. 
Und noch ein Petri an @rustaweli 
Mal sehen ob es so weiter geht. Es soll ja wieder kälter werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@phirania - herzliches Petri zu den Plötz und wunderbar, daß es endlich geklappt hat für Dich mit dem Angelausflug!
Mögen noch viele weitere Stunden am Wasser folgen!

@MS aus G - ein fettes Petri heil in Richtung Oberweser! Was für wunderschöne Plötz! Hoffentlich kannst Du Deiner unterangelten Seele demnächst weitere Ansitze bieten!

@rustaweli - Petri zu dem etwas grimming dreinschauenden Dickkopf!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So jetzt kann ich näheres Berichten über den Ölpersee !
> Der ist ja in Braunschweig und Braunschweig ist VW ! VW hat die Produktion eingestellt und die Leute heim geschickt!
> Was machen die?  Sie treffen sich zu hunderten am Ölpersee!  Joggen ,radeln ,spielen Ball oder feiern!
> Es war wie in den Ferien nur mit Jacke !
> Grauenvoll!
> Auch die Unvernunft der Menschen ist ohne Beispiel!
> Die sehen einen Angler und rennen los !
> " Peetree Heeehl " hat der eine gerufen, ist mir zuerst gegen Stuhl dann gegen die Rute getrampelt !
> Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich die Schnauze voll und habe mein Zeug so 700 - 800 Meter weiter geschleppt an die Oker !
> Exakt das selbe in grün nur ohne Sonne mit kaltem Wind !
> Da laufen unzählige Hundebesitzer rum mit Ihren Hunden ohne Leine!
> Da wir unsere Hunde selbst dabei hatten, auf dem Schoß sitzen! Haben die dann natürlich bei jedem Hund geknurrt der uns zu nahe kam und das war empfunden alle 15 Sekunden einer !
> Nach 15 Minuten wieder alles eingepackt und alles zurück ans Auto geschleppt!
> 
> Schneider, kann ich noch nicht mal sagen, dafür hab ich zu kurz geangelt! Muss aber auch gestehen, ich bin kein Stadtmensch !
> Mich bedrängen solche Ansammlungen von Menschen!  Gerade noch in diesen Zeiten!
> Jetzt sitze ich wieder auf dem Sofa und trink Kaffee
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340778


Schade Michi,hast du noch nicht mal einen ruhigen Angel tag an genießen können.Schönes Foto hst du gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Nicht lange und die ersten Rotaugen hatten Bock auf Made und Mais.
> Anhang anzeigen 340783


Schön zu Lesen das es dir wieder besser geht Kalle.Schöne Bilder sind das.Petri zu dem Rotaugen.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen hier erstmal noch ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Nach viel zu langer Zeit gibt es von mir auch mal wieder was von meiner Weser zu berichten!!!
> 
> 
> Der Wasserstand war leider die letzten Monate viel zu hoch, das an Angeln leider nicht zu denken war!!! In den letzten 3 Tagen ist es aber sehr rasch gefallen. Gestern erstmal geschaut, naja, wenn das Wasser so weiter fällt, sollte es Heute evtl. möglich sein mal einen Versuch zu starten! Also heute Mittag nochmal geschaut! Naja!?! Hätte ruhig noch was mehr fallen können, aber egal versuchen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340789
> 
> 
> Sehr schweres Wasser und noch sau viel Strömung aber egal mal anfangen, etwas Futter eingeworfen und … erstmal nix, Oberströmung in die eine Richtung, Unterströmung in die andere!!! Einfach ist irgendwie anders!!! Nachdem die Pose mal wieder wegen der Strömung unter Wasser gezogen wurde, wollte ich sie wieder neu ansetzen, huch schöner Widerstand und heraus kam der erste Fisch 2020 beim ersten Versuch, in Form eines schönen Rotauges von gut 30cm!!! Suuppeerr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340794
> 
> 
> Was für ein wunderschöner Fisch!!!
> 
> Weiter ging es! Schon 5min später, da war doch was?, ja, wieder ein Rotauge diesmal in etwa 20cm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340795
> 
> 
> So konnte es doch weitergehen, ging es aber leider nicht! Etwa ein halbes Stündchen tat sich nix, außer den üblichen Stöckchen und Gras, was bei dem Wasserstand aber selbstverständlich ist! Dann wieder das übliche Spiel mit den Strömungen und es gab doch nochmal richtig guten Widerstand, da hatte ich eigentlich nicht mit gerechnet! Uihui, geht aber schön ab! Was mag zum Vorschein kommen? Wieder ein Rotauge, aber was für Eins! Genau wie bei unserem @Wuemmehunter , wunderschöne, kräftige 39cm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340798
> 
> 
> Was für ein Einstand in 2020!!!
> 
> Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde ohne Biss, wollte ich nochmal die Weserseite wechseln und sehen, ob es "Drüben" nicht besser geht mit der Strömung!?!
> 
> Gesagt getan, kurzer Blick von der Weserbrücke, sah vielversprechend aus, angekommen auch noch, aber nach dem üblichen Anfangsritualen und den ersten 3 Swims mit 2 abgerissenen Haken musste ich leider auf "Plumsangeln" umstellen, da die Strömung die Pose sofort in die Büsche am Ufer drückte!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340799
> 
> 
> Na toll, ich und "Plumsangeln"!!! Na egal, Versuch macht klug! Und was soll ich sagen, auch, wenn es nicht gerade meins ist, gefangen habe ich auch so!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340802
> 
> 
> Den Anfang machte ein wieder richtig schönes Rotauge von etwa 35cm, der Biss kam direkt bei Ablegen der Rute! Wenn das Blei längere Zeit am Boden blieb, gab es auch hier nur Geäst und Gestrüpp! Es müssten noch so etwa 30cm Wasser weniger werden, dann kann man auch wieder ordentlich Angeln bei mir!!! Beim zwischenzeitlichen Einholen gab es sogar nochmal Widerstand und heraus kam noch ein Rotauge der 20er Kategorie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340803
> 
> 
> Das sollte es dann aber auch gewesen sein!!!
> 
> Trotz der widrigen Umstände und des eigentlich noch zu hohen Wassers, war es natürlich Balsam für meine komplett unterangelte Seele!!!
> 
> Allen noch ein dickes Petri für die nächsten Tage und auch ich werde jetzt wohl wieder häufiger meinen Senf hier dazugeben können!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht ,schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen .Tolle Bilder und Petri Heil  Mario.


----------



## Hering 58

@rustaweli Dir auch ein dickes Petri! Sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## Hering 58

@Fantastic Fishing
Dir auch ein dickes Petri


----------



## nobbi1962

Tinca Tinca,
ich war mit Mario schon Angeln, in DK


----------



## Hecht100+

@MS aus G , @rustaweli , @phirania  Euch dreien ein dickes Petri zu diesem erfolgreichen Tag.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nicht in Braunschweig
> 
> LG Michael


Das kommt noch, Michael! Bleib optimistisch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: An Dich geht natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das kommt noch, Michael! Bleib optimistisch!


Klar ! Bis in den November hatte ich wirklich tolle Fänge gehabt! 
Dieses Jahr muss ich allerdings zugeben, haftet ein wenig scxexxe an meinen Händen!  Aber das hat man manchmal. ...
Kommt auch wieder anders 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Die Gänse haben sich über die Reste hergemacht...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Es gab noch jede Menge Rotaugen bis zum Feierabend. 
Keine Riesen aber Fisch und es war ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Haben deine Vögel dich wiedererkannt?


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Die Gänse haben sich über die Reste hergemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340810
> 
> Es gab noch jede Menge Rotaugen bis zum Feierabend.
> Keine Riesen aber Fisch und es war ein schöner Tag.


Mästest du die Gänse jetzt schon.


----------



## Andal

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mästest du die Gänse jetzt schon.


Schon Wilhelm Busch wußte: "*Martini man die Gänse schlachtet*, die Gems im Freien übernachtet!"


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So jetzt kann ich näheres Berichten über den Ölpersee !
> Der ist ja in Braunschweig und Braunschweig ist VW ! VW hat die Produktion eingestellt und die Leute heim geschickt!
> Was machen die?  Sie treffen sich zu hunderten am Ölpersee!  Joggen ,radeln ,spielen Ball oder feiern!
> Es war wie in den Ferien nur mit Jacke !
> Grauenvoll!
> Auch die Unvernunft der Menschen ist ohne Beispiel!
> Die sehen einen Angler und rennen los !
> " Peetree Heeehl " hat der eine gerufen, ist mir zuerst gegen Stuhl dann gegen die Rute getrampelt !
> Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich die Schnauze voll und habe mein Zeug so 700 - 800 Meter weiter geschleppt an die Oker !
> Exakt das selbe in grün nur ohne Sonne mit kaltem Wind !
> Da laufen unzählige Hundebesitzer rum mit Ihren Hunden ohne Leine!
> Da wir unsere Hunde selbst dabei hatten, auf dem Schoß sitzen! Haben die dann natürlich bei jedem Hund geknurrt der uns zu nahe kam und das war empfunden alle 15 Sekunden einer !
> Nach 15 Minuten wieder alles eingepackt und alles zurück ans Auto geschleppt!
> 
> Schneider, kann ich noch nicht mal sagen, dafür hab ich zu kurz geangelt! Muss aber auch gestehen, ich bin kein Stadtmensch !
> Mich bedrängen solche Ansammlungen von Menschen!  Gerade noch in diesen Zeiten!
> Jetzt sitze ich wieder auf dem Sofa und trink Kaffee
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340778


Dennoch ein schönes Gewässer....
Heute bei mir um den See herrum das gleiche Spiel anstatt zuhause zu bleiben ,wie Unser Mütterchen der Nation es will.
Alle in Truppen und Gruppen unterwegs.
Zum Glück kommt keiner aufs See Gelände,so das man wenigstens etwas Ruhe hatte.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mästest du die Gänse jetzt schon.



Nöö aber etwas zusetzen solltten sie schon vorm Brutgeschäft.


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 5 Monate ist ne verdammt lange Zeit.
> Genieße jede Sekunde - es kommen auch für dich hoffentlich bald wieder bessere Zeiten!
> Fang was Schönes...


Mir war schon fast die Lust am angeln vergangen nach der langen Zeit...
Aber jetzt mit dem schönen Wetter,kam die Lust der jungen Jahre wieder zurrück...


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania - herzliches Petri zu den Plötz und wunderbar, daß es endlich geklappt hat für Dich mit dem Angelausflug!
> Mögen noch viele weitere Stunden am Wasser folgen!


Danke 
Ich hoffe es hält mal wieder eine Zeit an..
Habe heute gemerkt das mir Frische Luft und gutes Wetter am Wasser gut tut.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja da sind wir glaube ich alle froh dass du es endlich geschafft hast.
> Geht es endlich wieder bergauf gesundheitlich?



Danke dafür..
Chemo Pause die ich mir selber auferlegt habe tut gut..
Werde ich wohl etwas länger einhalten damit ich mal öfter ans Wasser komme.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs,
ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des Tages und ganz besonders @phirania für den ich mich sehr freue, es nach so langer Zeit est endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft zu haben  ,

herzlich 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch Allen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und Erfolgreich oder als Schneider ein Dickes Petri.
Hauptsache eine schöne erholsame  Zeit am Wasser verbracht.
Alles richtig gemacht.
Vom Sofa fängt man keine Fische.....


----------



## Andal

Ein guter Angler fängt nicht nur schöne Barben, er latscht auch mal seine Quiverspitze ab. Im mittleren Teil zeigt er dann, wie man das recht simpel wieder heile macht, bastelt sich dann zwischendurch feine Reedwaggler und fängt einen propperen Karpfen damit.


----------



## Mescalero

„I get a lot of maggot dust in my mouth....“

Toller Film, danke fürs Zeigen!
Ich werde mal ein bisschen Schilf ernten, glaube ich.


----------



## tob_wilson

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

hätte wieder mal eine kleine Frage in die Runde, hab eine Daiwa Powermesh Feederrute mit 3,60 und 100gr WG und suche dazu eine passende Rolle und Schnur? 
Gesucht wird für einen Fluss mit mittelstarker Strömung, welche würdet ihr empfehlen für die 50/60€?  

Monofile oder geflochten? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus Jungs und Mädels, bin um jede Hilfe danbkar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

tob_wilson schrieb:


> welche würdet ihr empfehlen für die 50/60€?




Shimano Sedona/Sahara oder eine aus der Daiwa LT Serie....Legalis, Exceler usw..
Wenn du nicht extrem weit raus musst, reicht Monifile völlig aus.

Ich mag die momentan die Browning Cenex Low Stretch und die Milo Fortress Iron Feederschnur.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke an der Stelle für die ganzen Petri und Like's!
Bei mir blieb es gestern bei dem Dickkopf. Es gab noch Bisse welche nicht hingen, aber da gehe ich aufgrund der Wurmbeköderung (1-2x aufgehakt, Rest hängen lassen) von Grundeln oder Nanos aus. Mit der Dunkelheit begann dann auch mein typisches Chaosangeln. Verfangen im Gestrüpp, Hänger, Abriss. Bei einem Hänger ist es mir doch tatsächlich gelungen den Kiel des Bobbers abzubrechen. Montage gerettet, Bobber kaputt. Habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft. Legte dann auf Grund, aber eine Bisserkennung war nicht möglich. Ständig flogen Vögel/ Fledermäuse in Rute und Schnur. Da war ein Treiben wie bei der berühmten Vogelhochzeit, Wahnsinn. Irgendwann packte ich dann zufrieden und entspannt zusammen. War schön gestern.
Nochmals was zur Purist. Ich bleib dabei, die Angaben sind arg untertrieben. Das Drillverhalten ist top, der Blank gibt eine schöne Rückmeldung. Aber beim Landen braucht es schon nen langen Kescher, da sie bei nicht zu schweren Fischen schon straff bleibt. Auch lädt sie sich bei leichtem Gewicht nicht so recht auf. Hatte nen 3,2 Gramm Bobber, Bleie, Wurm und kam nicht gerade weit raus. Ganz anders arbeitet da die Aqualite. Ich bleibe dabei, die Purist ist wie gemacht für große Döbel, Schleien und etwas aufwärts samt etwas schwereren Montagen. Für alles darunter bleibe ich bei der Aqualite. Vorteil noch der Aqualite - durch die sehr feine gespliesste Spitze lässt sie sich auch wunderbar zum UL Feedern nutzen.
Wünsche Euch was und paßt auf Euch auf!

@phirania , sehr schön das es mit Dir bergauf geht und Du wieder Angeln warst, sowie ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## rustaweli

@Andal
Du sprachst gestern zwecks meinem Korkgriff auch von Einölen. Welches Öl nimmst Du denn da?


----------



## Waller Michel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde,
> 
> hätte wieder mal eine kleine Frage in die Runde, hab eine Daiwa Powermesh Feederrute mit 3,60 und 100gr WG und suche dazu eine passende Rolle und Schnur?
> Gesucht wird für einen Fluss mit mittelstarker Strömung, welche würdet ihr empfehlen für die 50/60€?
> 
> Monofile oder geflochten?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus Jungs und Mädels, bin um jede Hilfe danbkar.



Die 4000er Ninja Match und Feeder ist dafür wie geschaffen! 
Nutze ich auch exakt auf der selben Rute 

LG Michael


----------



## tob_wilson

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die 4000er Ninja Match und Feeder ist dafür wie geschaffen!
> Nutze ich auch exakt auf der selben Rute
> 
> LG Michael




Perfekt auf so eine Antwort habe ich gewartet.


----------



## geomas

@tob_wilson - falls Du Wert auf ne vollwertige E-Spule legst könnte die Ninja A Serie interessant für Dich sein. 
Davon sind Restbestände noch im Handel, versandkostenfrei hier https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/daiwa-ninja-4012a-spinnrolle/ zum Beispiel..


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Andal
> Du sprachst gestern zwecks meinem Korkgriff auch von Einölen. Welches Öl nimmst Du denn da?


Ich benütze da eine 1:1 Mischung aus Antikwachs, welches selber zu 50% aus reinem Bienenwachs und 50% aus Carnaubawachs besteht und reinem Leinöl aus dem Lebensmittelbereich. Beides zusammen mild erwärmen und verrühren. Den Mix auf den sauberen und trockenen Kork auftragen, etwas einziehen lassen und mit einem weichen Tuch abreiben. Fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab ich euch schon meine neuen Posen gezeigt?


----------



## rhinefisher

Selbst gemacht oder erbeutet..?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Selbst gemacht oder erbeutet..?




Erbeutet!
Die beiden langen sind vom Posenkünstler @jason 1 und die beiden anderen aus England von Paul Duffield. 
Vo dem hab ich noch drei, vier Stück. Saubere Arbeit und gute Preise!


----------



## rhinefisher

Der Jason und der Minimax bauen wirklich schöne Teile...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Jason und der Minimax bauen wirklich schöne Teile...



dawurzelsepp (und auch den Prof) kann man getrost einreihen in die illustre Runde der Posenbaukünstler.
Und ich bin mir nicht 100pro sicher - aber sah ich nicht auch von rutilus äußerst ansprechende Posen??


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> dawurzelsepp (und auch den Prof) kann man getrost einreihen in die illustre Runde der Posenbaukünstler.
> Und ich bin mir nicht 100pro sicher - aber sah ich nicht auch von rutilus äußerst ansprechende Posen??


Genau, der Josef darf nicht vergessen werden.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Um genau zu sein gibt es hier noch so einige versteckte Talente. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Aber einer der größten Könner bist und bleibst du.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Andal !


----------



## Andal

Wenn man dieses Öl-Wachs Gemisch 2-3 mal aufträgt und dann noch in der Sonne antrocknen lässt, verstärkt sich die natürliche Polymerisation des Leinöls. Der Kork wird farblich deutlich angefeuert und sehr widerstandfähig, ohne dabei eine wirklich versiegelte Oberfläche zu bekommen.


----------



## Andal

Ich lasse das bei neuen Ruten dem Kork sofort angedeihen - gleich nach dem die Folie weg ist. Aber macht das ja nie bei EVA Griffen. Die wären danach für immer hinüber!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe auch schon von einer Ballistol-Behandlung gehört. 
Die von Andal beschriebene Methode würde ich aber in jedem Fall vorziehen, bevor ich einen Griff aus einem Naturmaterial mit einem mineralischen Zeug einölen würde. Leinöl, Carnaubawachs usw. härten aus und sind nicht umsonst seit Ewigkeiten bewährte Oberflächenmaterialien für z.B. Holz.


----------



## Andal

Ballistol kann man zur Pflege von ungehärtetem Leder einsetzen. Das macht es schön weich und gemschmeidig. Aber an Korkgriffe würde ich es nie schmieren!

Für gehärtetes Leder (Messerscheiden...) nehme ich abschließend wieder meine Mischung. Das verbessert die Haptik des wirklich steinharten Leders und gibt eine schöne Vintage-Optik.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vorsicht beim Umgang mit Leinöl falls das jemand benutzen will.
Damit getränkte Lappen können sich selbst entzünden!

Siehe auch hier:





						...Mit Leinöl getränkte Lappen neigen zur Selbstentzündung
					

Joomla! - dynamische Portal-Engine und Content-Management-System




					www.feuerwehr-moeckmuehl.de


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vorsicht beim Umgang mit Leinöl falls das jemand benutzen will.
> Damit getränkte Lappen können sich selbst entzünden!
> 
> Siehe auch hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mit Leinöl getränkte Lappen neigen zur Selbstentzündung
> 
> 
> Joomla! - dynamische Portal-Engine und Content-Management-System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.feuerwehr-moeckmuehl.de


Nehmt dafür einfache Küchentücher und nach der Arbeit ab damit ins Klo. Baumwolle und die danach gut geknüllt und luftig liegen lassen geht garantiert in die Hose. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Tungöl!

Tungöl ist für Oberflächen, die man oft berührt, übrigens ungeeignet. Tungöl gilt als toxisch.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon von einer Ballistol-Behandlung gehört.
> Die von Andal beschriebene Methode würde ich aber in jedem Fall vorziehen, bevor ich einen Griff aus einem Naturmaterial mit einem mineralischen Zeug einölen würde. Leinöl, Carnaubawachs usw. härten aus und sind nicht umsonst seit Ewigkeiten bewährte Oberflächenmaterialien für z.B. Holz.


Ballistol hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mineralisches an sich, sonst würde es nicht unter Lebensmittelecht fallen. Ich pflege meine Korkgriffe jetzt seit Jahrzehnten damit, sie werden etwas dunkler danach, aber das ist mir bis jetzt mit jedem Mittel passiert. Auf jeden Fall reinigt Ballistol auch Griffe, die recht verkommen aussehen. Und mit heißen Wasserdampf ( Vorsichtig ) bekommst du auch Dellen im Griff wieder raus.


----------



## Andal

Außerdem kann man sich nach getaner Arbeit den Rest des frischen Leinöls über die Kartoffeln mit Kräuterquark geben - sehr, sehr schmackhaft!

Macht das mal mit Ballistol!


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Ballistol kann man zur Pflege von ungehärtetem Leder einsetzen. Das macht es schön weich und gemschmeidig.


Aber nur bei dunklem Leder, außer man will es umfärben. Hellbraune Lederscheide bekommt man mit genug Ballistol fast in Richtung schwarz.


----------



## Waller Michel

Soooo 
In Braunschweig hat die Angelsaison auch begonnen! 
War heute nochmal am Wasser und konnte in 3 Stunden 11 Rotaugen und einige Barsche an Land ziehen! 
Die Laune ist heute doch gestiegen


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Soooo
> In Braunschweig hat die Sngelsaison auch begonnen!
> War heute nochmal am Wasser und konnte in 3 Stunden 11 Rotaugen und einige Barsche an Land ziehen!
> Die Laune ist heute doch gestiegen
> Anhang anzeigen 340844
> Anhang anzeigen 340845
> Anhang anzeigen 340846
> Anhang anzeigen 340847


...und die armen Hundinis... so voller Leiden... ein Skandal!


----------



## phirania

Heute mal mit etwas Luxus. 
Rückenschonend


----------



## phirania




----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Aber einer der größten Könner bist und bleibst du.


Danke. Aber das kann jeder lernen. Man muss nur Geduld haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal mit etwas Luxus.
> Rückenschonend


----------



## phirania

Fisch gab es auch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Petri @phirania ! Hat sich doch auch bei Dir gelohnt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs, bin etwas spät dran. Die Köder sind im Wasser, ich werde in die Dämmerung hinein Fischen. Erster Ansitz im See. und überall steigen so verheißungsvolle Bläschen auf.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> N’Abend Jungs, bin etwas spät dran. Die Köder sind im Wasser, ich werde in die Dämmerung hinein Fischen. Erster Ansitz im See. und überall steigen so verheißungsvolle Bläschen auf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340868


Dann wünsche ich dir ein Petri und noch paar warme Stunden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Waller Michel und @phirania: Petri zur Euren Fischen, gemütlich hattet es ihr ja schon mal. Bei mir gab es noch keinen Zupfer.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Waller Michel und @phirania: Petri zur Euren Fischen, gemütlich hattet es ihr ja schon mal. Bei mir gab es noch keinen Zupfer.


Danke 
Kommt vielleicht noch, jetzt in der Dämmerung ?

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Soooo
> In Braunschweig hat die Angelsaison auch begonnen!
> War heute nochmal am Wasser und konnte in 3 Stunden 11 Rotaugen und einige Barsche an Land ziehen!
> Die Laune ist heute doch gestiegen
> Anhang anzeigen 340844
> Anhang anzeigen 340845
> Anhang anzeigen 340846
> Anhang anzeigen 340847


Dickes Petri Michi,das hat sich gelohnt.Das Wetter war ja nicht schlecht.Schöne Bilder sind das.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340851


Schön das du es wieder ans Wasser geschafft hast.Petri Kalle.


----------



## MS aus G

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Petris und natürlich gebe ich die herzlich zurück!!!

Heute war das Wasser zwar etwas gefallen, aber noch nicht ganz nach meinen Wünschen, egal! Ran ans Wasser und sehen was geht!?! 

Nach dem üblichen Prozedere ging es auch ganz gut los!







Allerdings war die Größe nicht so gut wie gestern, alle zwischen 20 und 25cm! Da sollte doch noch was besseres bei raus kommen!? Naja, dann gab es erstmal eine neue Fischart aus der Weser zu bestaunen!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der gemeine "Hering"!!! Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man die Buhnen (Buhnen, naja?) auf dem Campingplatz beangelt!!! Na egal, weiter geht`s! Und es ging auch weiter mit einem schönen






gut 30iger Rotauge!!! Da die Strömung immer noch machte, was sie wollte und das Angeln auch immer noch nicht wirklich Spaß machte, suchte ich mir ein anderes Fleckchen etwas unterhalb.
Auch dort gab es einige schöne Rotaugen und jetzt aber wirklich einen anderen Fisch!










Die erste Hasel in 2020! Mit etwa 15cm noch sehr ausbaufähig aber immerhin, nicht nur die Rotaugen sind erwacht!!!

Insgesamt gab es 12 Fische, und auch den ein oder anderen verschlagenen Biss! Der Mensch freut sich!!! Meine Seele natürlich am meisten!!!

Allen die waren und noch sind @Wuemmehunter noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> N’Abend Jungs, bin etwas spät dran. Die Köder sind im Wasser, ich werde in die Dämmerung hinein Fischen. Erster Ansitz im See. und überall steigen so verheißungsvolle Bläschen auf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340868


Viel Spaß und Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Petris und natürlich gebe ich die herzlich zurück!!!
> 
> Heute war das Wasser zwar etwas gefallen, aber noch nicht ganz nach meinen Wünschen, egal! Ran ans Wasser und sehen was geht!?!
> 
> Nach dem üblichen Prozedere ging es auch ganz gut los!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340873
> Anhang anzeigen 340874
> Anhang anzeigen 340875
> Anhang anzeigen 340876
> 
> 
> Allerdings war die Größe nicht so gut wie gestern, alle zwischen 20 und 25cm! Da sollte doch noch was besseres bei raus kommen!? Naja, dann gab es erstmal eine neue Fischart aus der Weser zu bestaunen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340877
> 
> 
> Der gemeine "Hering"!!! Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man die Buhnen (Buhnen, naja?) auf dem Campingplatz beangelt!!! Na egal, weiter geht`s! Und es ging auch weiter mit einem schönen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340878
> 
> 
> gut 30iger Rotauge!!! Da die Strömung immer noch machte, was sie wollte und das Angeln auch immer noch nicht wirklich Spaß machte, suchte ich mir ein anderes Fleckchen etwas unterhalb.
> Auch dort gab es einige schöne Rotaugen und jetzt aber wirklich einen anderen Fisch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340879
> Anhang anzeigen 340880
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340881
> 
> 
> Die erste Hasel in 2020! Mit etwa 15cm noch sehr ausbaufähig aber immerhin, nicht nur die Rotaugen sind erwacht!!!
> 
> Insgesamt gab es 12 Fische, und auch den ein oder anderen verschlagenen Biss! Der Mensch freut sich!!! Meine Seele natürlich am meisten!!!
> 
> Allen die waren und noch sind @Wuemmehunter noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Dickes Petri Mario.Hast du noch Kontakt zu Olaf?wenn ja ,schöne Grüße.


----------



## Waller Michel

MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Petris und natürlich gebe ich die herzlich zurück!!!
> 
> Heute war das Wasser zwar etwas gefallen, aber noch nicht ganz nach meinen Wünschen, egal! Ran ans Wasser und sehen was geht!?!
> 
> Nach dem üblichen Prozedere ging es auch ganz gut los!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340873
> Anhang anzeigen 340874
> Anhang anzeigen 340875
> Anhang anzeigen 340876
> 
> 
> Allerdings war die Größe nicht so gut wie gestern, alle zwischen 20 und 25cm! Da sollte doch noch was besseres bei raus kommen!? Naja, dann gab es erstmal eine neue Fischart aus der Weser zu bestaunen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340877
> 
> 
> Der gemeine "Hering"!!! Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man die Buhnen (Buhnen, naja?) auf dem Campingplatz beangelt!!! Na egal, weiter geht`s! Und es ging auch weiter mit einem schönen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340878
> 
> 
> gut 30iger Rotauge!!! Da die Strömung immer noch machte, was sie wollte und das Angeln auch immer noch nicht wirklich Spaß machte, suchte ich mir ein anderes Fleckchen etwas unterhalb.
> Auch dort gab es einige schöne Rotaugen und jetzt aber wirklich einen anderen Fisch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340879
> Anhang anzeigen 340880
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340881
> 
> 
> Die erste Hasel in 2020! Mit etwa 15cm noch sehr ausbaufähig aber immerhin, nicht nur die Rotaugen sind erwacht!!!
> 
> Insgesamt gab es 12 Fische, und auch den ein oder anderen verschlagenen Biss! Der Mensch freut sich!!! Meine Seele natürlich am meisten!!!
> 
> Allen die waren und noch sind @Wuemmehunter noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ein herzliches Petri für Dich! 
Schöne Fische!  

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Hering 58 
Vielen Dank für das Petri Hartmut .....
Man glaubt nicht was paar Sonnenstrahlen ausmachen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Petris und natürlich gebe ich die herzlich zurück!!!
> 
> Heute war das Wasser zwar etwas gefallen, aber noch nicht ganz nach meinen Wünschen, egal! Ran ans Wasser und sehen was geht!?!
> 
> Nach dem üblichen Prozedere ging es auch ganz gut los!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340873
> Anhang anzeigen 340874
> Anhang anzeigen 340875
> Anhang anzeigen 340876
> 
> 
> Allerdings war die Größe nicht so gut wie gestern, alle zwischen 20 und 25cm! Da sollte doch noch was besseres bei raus kommen!? Naja, dann gab es erstmal eine neue Fischart aus der Weser zu bestaunen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340877
> 
> 
> Der gemeine "Hering"!!! Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man die Buhnen (Buhnen, naja?) auf dem Campingplatz beangelt!!! Na egal, weiter geht`s! Und es ging auch weiter mit einem schönen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340878
> 
> 
> gut 30iger Rotauge!!! Da die Strömung immer noch machte, was sie wollte und das Angeln auch immer noch nicht wirklich Spaß machte, suchte ich mir ein anderes Fleckchen etwas unterhalb.
> Auch dort gab es einige schöne Rotaugen und jetzt aber wirklich einen anderen Fisch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340879
> Anhang anzeigen 340880
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340881
> 
> 
> Die erste Hasel in 2020! Mit etwa 15cm noch sehr ausbaufähig aber immerhin, nicht nur die Rotaugen sind erwacht!!!
> 
> Insgesamt gab es 12 Fische, und auch den ein oder anderen verschlagenen Biss! Der Mensch freut sich!!! Meine Seele natürlich am meisten!!!
> 
> Allen die waren und noch sind @Wuemmehunter noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




SuperMario!
Petri Heil zu den tollen Fischen!


----------



## geomas

Na das sieht ja richtig gut aus am Stammtisch!

Herzliche Petris an @phirania , @Waller Michel und an @MS aus G ! 
@Wuemmehunter - die Daumen sind fest gedrückt - hoffentlich kannst Du den Blubberblasen-Verursachern auf die kleinen grünlichen Schuppen rücken!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Na das sieht ja richtig gut aus am Stammtisch!
> 
> Herzliche Petris an @phirania , @Waller Michel und an @MS aus G !
> @Wuemmehunter - die Daumen sind fest gedrückt - hoffentlich kannst Du den Blubberblasen-Verursachern auf die kleinen grünlichen Schuppen rücken!


Danke Georg


----------



## geomas

So, ich war heute bei deutlich besserem als prognostizierten Wetter am Fluß nebenan. Kleines Besteck, 10 Minuten zu Fuß.
Irgendwann gegen 16.15 Uhr war ich am Wasser. Hab erstmal mit Resten aus dem Kühlschrank angefüttert:





Rest-LB mit „Carp-Micro-Pellets” drin (damit was liegenbleibt)
Gefüttert hab ich lose (kleine Ballen gepreßt und ab dafür)

Zum Einsatz kamen erstmal die wunderschöne kleine Daiwa von Bimmelrudi, montiert an der neuen alten Daiwa-Carbon-Matche aus dem UK:





Auf dem Röllchen war 0,14er Mono, als Pose hatte ich ne Middy Big-Stick (oder so) montiert, die ich schon etliche Jahre habe.
Unter einem Micro-Wirbel war ein kurzes 0,12er Vorfach mit nem 14er LS2210 angebracht.
Als Köder diente heute ausschließlich Breadpunch, meist in Größe von 8mm, aber auch 10 und 12mm funktionierten.

Nach dem Ausbleien war die Montage mit einem 10mm-Punch gerade mal 5 Sekunden im Wasser, als die Pose sauber wegzog. Plötz!
So ging das ne ganze Weile weiter - die Bisse kamen meist innerhalb von 10 oder 15 Sekunden.

Geangelt habe ich ganz in der Nähe meiner bevorzugetn Angelstelle - dort mündet ein künstlich angelegter Graben in die Unterwarnow. 
Bei etwas mehr Wasser (heute waren es grob geschätzt 40cm über Normal) ist es dort tief genug zum Posenangeln. 
Heute hatte ich ne Tiefe von ca 60-70cm eingestellt.

Nach nem guten Dutzend Plötz, die meisten so um die 20cm, gab es einige Ükel und sogar 2 Barsche der Fluviatilis-Ausführung, ebenfalls auf 8mm Breadpunch. Hmmm, seltsam.

Die Stachelritter haben offenbar den Haken abgestumpft, jedenfalls gab es dann sehr viele nicht verwandelte Bisse und schließlich einen kapitalen Tüddel.
Hab dann komplett neu montiert.





Vom Bleischrot mal abgesehen paßt aller Kleinkram in ein kleines Etui, das ich letztes Jahr bei den Amazonen für diesen Zweck erstanden habe.
Das sind solche recht stabilen Etuis für diese speziellen Stifte für Smartphones und Tabletts. Find ich praktisch.





Anstelle der Middy-Pose habe ich eine moppelige Pose aus einem bei AD erstandenen Sortiment montiert - die lief auch prima.
Die alte Daiwa-Rolle lief wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk und hörte sich auch so an. Ein Traum. Die Rute (war billig) hat sich gut geschlagen, leider hat sie kein Fisch heute so richtig gefordert.

Mit insgesamt gut 2 Dutzend Plötz, 7-8 Stammtisch-Wappenfischen und den beiden törichten Flußbarschen war es trotz mangelnder Größe recht erfolgreicher Angelnachmittag.
So richtig hab ich das Trotten (im Graben ging ne mäßige bis stärkere Strömung) noch nicht raus, aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Dickes Petri @geomas 
Wie immer toller Bericht! 
Ich liebe Eure Berichte und Fotos :

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich war heute bei deutlich besserem als prognostizierten Wetter am Fluß nebenan. Kleines Besteck, 10 Minuten zu Fuß.
> Irgendwann gegen 16.15 Uhr war ich am Wasser. Hab erstmal mit Resten aus dem Kühlschrank angefüttert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest-LB mit „Carp-Micro-Pellets” drin (damit was liegenbleibt)
> Gefüttert hab ich lose (kleine Ballen gepreßt und ab dafür)
> 
> Zum Einsatz kamen erstmal die wunderschöne kleine Daiwa von Bimmelrudi, montiert an der neuen alten Daiwa-Carbon-Matche aus dem UK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf dem Röllchen war 0,14er Mono, als Pose hatte ich ne Middy Big-Stick (oder so) montiert, die ich schon etliche Jahre habe.
> Unter einem Micro-Wirbel war ein kurzes 0,12er Vorfach mit nem 14er LS2210 angebracht.
> Als Köder diente heute ausschließlich Breadpunch, meist in Größe von 8mm, aber auch 10 und 12mm funktionierten.
> 
> Nach dem Ausbleien war die Montage mit einem 10mm-Punch gerade mal 5 Sekunden im Wasser, als die Pose sauber wegzog. Plötz!
> So ging das ne ganze Weile weiter - die Bisse kamen meist innerhalb von 10 oder 15 Sekunden.
> 
> Geangelt habe ich ganz in der Nähe meiner bevorzugetn Angelstelle - dort mündet ein künstlich angelegter Graben in die Unterwarnow.
> Bei etwas mehr Wasser (heute waren es grob geschätzt 40cm über Normal) ist es dort tief genug zum Posenangeln.
> Heute hatte ich ne Tiefe von ca 60-70cm eingestellt.
> 
> Nach nem guten Dutzend Plötz, die meisten so um die 20cm, gab es einige Ükel und sogar 2 Barsche der Fluviatilis-Ausführung, ebenfalls auf 8mm Breadpunch. Hmmm, seltsam.
> 
> Die Stachelritter haben offenbar den Haken abgestumpft, jedenfalls gab es dann sehr viele nicht verwandelte Bisse und schließlich einen kapitalen Tüddel.
> Hab dann komplett neu montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vom Bleischrot mal abgesehen paßt aller Kleinkram in ein kleines Etui, das ich letztes Jahr bei den Amazonen für diesen Zweck erstanden habe.
> Das sind solche recht stabilen Etuis für diese speziellen Stifte für Smartphones und Tabletts. Find ich praktisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anstelle der Middy-Pose habe ich eine moppelige Pose aus einem bei AD erstandenen Sortiment montiert - die lief auch prima.
> Die alte Daiwa-Rolle lief wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk und hörte sich auch so an. Ein Traum. Die Rute (war billig) hat sich gut geschlagen, leider hat sie kein Fisch heute so richtig gefordert.
> 
> Mit insgesamt gut 2 Dutzend Plötz, 7-8 Stammtisch-Wappenfischen und den beiden törichten Flußbarschen war es trotz mangelnder Größe recht erfolgreicher Angelnachmittag.
> So richtig hab ich das Trotten (im Graben ging ne mäßige bis stärkere Strömung) noch nicht raus, aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch.




Super Fotos, Georg!
Die alte Rolle sieht jut aus.

Petri Heil zu dem bunten Fischkorb!


----------



## Andal

Bei Würmern aus GW schaue ich immer 2 x hin, ob's nicht doch ein "Aal" ist - nech Herr @Kochtopf ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Askari hat gerade ne mail geschickt, dass sie alle dicht machen wegen corona aber ab jetzt auch Lebendköder im Versand anbieten:
Hier steht es auch:








						Aktuelle Informationen
					

Aktuelle Informationen




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Soooo
> In Braunschweig hat die Angelsaison auch begonnen!
> War heute nochmal am Wasser und konnte in 3 Stunden 11 Rotaugen und einige Barsche an Land ziehen!
> Die Laune ist heute doch gestiegen
> Anhang anzeigen 340844
> Anhang anzeigen 340845
> Anhang anzeigen 340846
> Anhang anzeigen 340847



Petri..
So ist das richtig,in der Sonne sitzen und relaxen
Sehr schönes Bild von euch Dreien


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Askari hat gerade ne mail geschickt, dass sie alle dicht machen wegen corona aber ab jetzt auch Lebendköder im Versand anbieten:
> Hier steht es auch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aktuelle Informationen
> 
> 
> Aktuelle Informationen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


D.h., man kann bei denen jetzt geschlüpfte und getrocknete Stubenfliegen erhalten?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> D.h., man kann bei denen jetzt geschlüpfte und getrocknete Stubenfliegen erhalten?




Könnte sein nach einer Woche Lieferzeit.


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Petris und natürlich gebe ich die herzlich zurück!!!
> 
> Heute war das Wasser zwar etwas gefallen, aber noch nicht ganz nach meinen Wünschen, egal! Ran ans Wasser und sehen was geht!?!
> 
> Nach dem üblichen Prozedere ging es auch ganz gut los!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340873
> Anhang anzeigen 340874
> Anhang anzeigen 340875
> Anhang anzeigen 340876
> 
> 
> Allerdings war die Größe nicht so gut wie gestern, alle zwischen 20 und 25cm! Da sollte doch noch was besseres bei raus kommen!? Naja, dann gab es erstmal eine neue Fischart aus der Weser zu bestaunen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340877
> 
> 
> Der gemeine "Hering"!!! Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man die Buhnen (Buhnen, naja?) auf dem Campingplatz beangelt!!! Na egal, weiter geht`s! Und es ging auch weiter mit einem schönen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340878
> 
> 
> gut 30iger Rotauge!!! Da die Strömung immer noch machte, was sie wollte und das Angeln auch immer noch nicht wirklich Spaß machte, suchte ich mir ein anderes Fleckchen etwas unterhalb.
> Auch dort gab es einige schöne Rotaugen und jetzt aber wirklich einen anderen Fisch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340879
> Anhang anzeigen 340880
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340881
> 
> 
> Die erste Hasel in 2020! Mit etwa 15cm noch sehr ausbaufähig aber immerhin, nicht nur die Rotaugen sind erwacht!!!
> 
> Insgesamt gab es 12 Fische, und auch den ein oder anderen verschlagenen Biss! Der Mensch freut sich!!! Meine Seele natürlich am meisten!!!
> 
> Allen die waren und noch sind @Wuemmehunter noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Hier auch ein dickes Petri
Schöne Fische hast du da zum Landgang überredet....


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich war heute bei deutlich besserem als prognostizierten Wetter am Fluß nebenan. Kleines Besteck, 10 Minuten zu Fuß.
> Irgendwann gegen 16.15 Uhr war ich am Wasser. Hab erstmal mit Resten aus dem Kühlschrank angefüttert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest-LB mit „Carp-Micro-Pellets” drin (damit was liegenbleibt)
> Gefüttert hab ich lose (kleine Ballen gepreßt und ab dafür)
> 
> Zum Einsatz kamen erstmal die wunderschöne kleine Daiwa von Bimmelrudi, montiert an der neuen alten Daiwa-Carbon-Matche aus dem UK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf dem Röllchen war 0,14er Mono, als Pose hatte ich ne Middy Big-Stick (oder so) montiert, die ich schon etliche Jahre habe.
> Unter einem Micro-Wirbel war ein kurzes 0,12er Vorfach mit nem 14er LS2210 angebracht.
> Als Köder diente heute ausschließlich Breadpunch, meist in Größe von 8mm, aber auch 10 und 12mm funktionierten.
> 
> Nach dem Ausbleien war die Montage mit einem 10mm-Punch gerade mal 5 Sekunden im Wasser, als die Pose sauber wegzog. Plötz!
> So ging das ne ganze Weile weiter - die Bisse kamen meist innerhalb von 10 oder 15 Sekunden.
> 
> Geangelt habe ich ganz in der Nähe meiner bevorzugetn Angelstelle - dort mündet ein künstlich angelegter Graben in die Unterwarnow.
> Bei etwas mehr Wasser (heute waren es grob geschätzt 40cm über Normal) ist es dort tief genug zum Posenangeln.
> Heute hatte ich ne Tiefe von ca 60-70cm eingestellt.
> 
> Nach nem guten Dutzend Plötz, die meisten so um die 20cm, gab es einige Ükel und sogar 2 Barsche der Fluviatilis-Ausführung, ebenfalls auf 8mm Breadpunch. Hmmm, seltsam.
> 
> Die Stachelritter haben offenbar den Haken abgestumpft, jedenfalls gab es dann sehr viele nicht verwandelte Bisse und schließlich einen kapitalen Tüddel.
> Hab dann komplett neu montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vom Bleischrot mal abgesehen paßt aller Kleinkram in ein kleines Etui, das ich letztes Jahr bei den Amazonen für diesen Zweck erstanden habe.
> Das sind solche recht stabilen Etuis für diese speziellen Stifte für Smartphones und Tabletts. Find ich praktisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anstelle der Middy-Pose habe ich eine moppelige Pose aus einem bei AD erstandenen Sortiment montiert - die lief auch prima.
> Die alte Daiwa-Rolle lief wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk und hörte sich auch so an. Ein Traum. Die Rute (war billig) hat sich gut geschlagen, leider hat sie kein Fisch heute so richtig gefordert.
> 
> Mit insgesamt gut 2 Dutzend Plötz, 7-8 Stammtisch-Wappenfischen und den beiden törichten Flußbarschen war es trotz mangelnder Größe recht erfolgreicher Angelnachmittag.
> So richtig hab ich das Trotten (im Graben ging ne mäßige bis stärkere Strömung) noch nicht raus, aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch.


Auch ein dickes Petri an dich


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Dickes Petri Georg,wie immer toller Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Würmern aus GW schaue ich immer 2 x hin, ob's nicht doch ein "Aal" ist - nech Herr @Kochtopf ...


Ich war verwundert über das exponentielle Wachstum meiner Dendros!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich war heute endlich mal los, ganz neues Revier (untere Naab) im Visier, endlich eine 2020 Angelkarte und Zeit.
Aber die Idee mit Fahrrad hat sich als sehr viel schwieriger als gedacht herausgestellt.
Über Brücke direkt zum Ziel klingt gut.
Mit dem Fahrrad dann trotz ggü. Auto abgespeckt, doch ordentlich overtackled, ist problematischer als gedacht.
Wollte nicht alles auf die Karre passen, Seitenkörbe 5cm zu klein, usw. Wo soll man das alles unterbringen? 

Es geht zudem über eine Eisenbahnbrücke, wo sich am Seitengang nicht mal 2 Radfahrer begegnen können. (Verkehrsplaner, gab es das eigentlich jemals?)
Absteigen, vorsichtig schieben, warten. Ich mit 2 Gepäcktrager-Seitenkörben und einem Riesen Futteral, wie eine Harley Gold Wing Chopper der Platzbedarf.
Das gab innige Begegnungen, und dauerte seine Zeit, gefühlt sind wohl viele Autofahrer aufs Fahrrad umgestiegen und viele Sportler, auf der Straße dagegen sehr ruhig.
Irgendwann war ich am Ziel, aber die Sonne ging schon unter. Viele Gänse überall - diese Vögel breiten sich echt aus. Wenn schlechte Zeiten kommen, ist das nicht schlecht.

Am Ziel oberes Ende Angelstrecke angekommen. Wo angeln wenn man nichts kennt? Da wo es gut aussieht und man einen Moment weiter laufen muss. Alles über Stock und Stein gewuchtet. Der Platz fühlt sich "richtig" an, einfach mal würfeln.
Erstmal da alles zerlegt war, wieder auftacklen. In der Kürze der Zeit nur eine Matchrute fertig gemacht.
Einfaches Anfutter samt ein paar Caster hinein, ein Pärchen Maden auf den kleinen Haken, und raus, einfach da wo es am Ufer geringer fließt.
Die Matchrute ist ein bischen kurz, tun die Dinger zu gerne nicht hinlangen am Fluss. Auf Bolo umrüsten? Nein, die Zeit ist zu knapp.
Ein bischen tiefer stellen. Noch tiefer.

Weiter draußen alles voller Kraut und Treibgut, so'n Mist, aber es scheint schon ein Stück gefallen zu sein, das Wasser auch nicht zu schnell.
Es zuppelt, aber nichts gehakt. Es kommt Bewegung, auch an der Oberfläche. Ich montiere sehr exakt 2 kleine Maden.
Endlich ordentlicher Abzug, kräftig angesetzt und gehakt -- Füsch, erster Füsch! 
Bei Inspektion zeigt sich Aland, klein um 20-25, aber: angefressen: Sieht stark nach frisch aus einem Esox Maul noch entkommen.
Sowas muss ich mir gut merken ...
Das gleiche gleich nochmal, der aber sehr nett anzusehen und heile.
Es zuppelt immer mehr, und noch mehr. Also eine Made denn ...
Und zack, es zappelt ein kleiner Silberling, und danach gleich noch einer, so 14-15cm. Ukelei, gibts hier also auch, wunderbar.
Aber: keine Kamera mit. Die passte nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad 
Deswegen keine Fotos. Ist auch nicht schlimm.
Wegen Dunkelwerden, versunkenen Stock bzw. Ast davon haken und dann Haken-Verlust mache ich Schluss, kaum eine Stunde, es wird so dunkel, dass es schwierig mit dem Einpacken wird.
Dank Fahrrad-LED Frontlampe kann ich den Platz nochmal taghell erleuchten und kontrollieren, ob alles wieder eingesammelt.
Ich lauere auf den nächsten Ausflug! (morgen?!?!)


----------



## Hering 58

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich war heute endlich mal los, ganz neues Revier (untere Naab) im Visier, endlich eine 2020 Angelkarte und Zeit.
> Aber die Idee mit Fahrrad hat sich als sehr viel schwieriger als gedacht herausgestellt.
> Über Brücke direkt zum Ziel klingt gut.
> Mit dem Fahrrad dann trotz ggü. Auto abgespeckt, doch ordentlich overtackled, ist problematischer als gedacht.
> Wollte nicht alles auf die Karre passen, Seitenkörbe 5cm zu klein, usw. Wo soll man das alles unterbringen?
> 
> Es geht zudem über eine Eisenbahnbrücke, wo sich am Seitengang nicht mal 2 Radfahrer begegnen können. (Verkehrsplaner, gab es das eigentlich jemals?)
> Absteigen, vorsichtig schieben, warten. Ich mit 2 Gepäcktrager-Seitenkörben und einem Riesen Futteral, wie eine Harley Gold Wing Chopper der Platzbedarf.
> Das gab innige Begegnungen, und dauerte seine Zeit, gefühlt sind wohl viele Autofahrer aufs Fahrrad umgestiegen und viele Sportler, auf der Straße dagegen sehr ruhig.
> Irgendwann war ich am Ziel, aber die Sonne ging schon unter. Viele Gänse überall - diese Vögel breiten sich echt aus. Wenn schlechte Zeiten kommen, ist das nicht schlecht.
> 
> Am Ziel oberes Ende Angelstrecke angekommen. Wo angeln wenn man nichts kennt? Da wo es gut aussieht und man einen Moment weiter laufen muss. Alles über Stock und Stein gewuchtet. Der Platz fühlt sich "richtig" an, einfach mal würfeln.
> Erstmal da alles zerlegt war, wieder auftacklen. In der Kürze der Zeit nur eine Matchrute fertig gemacht.
> Einfaches Anfutter samt ein paar Caster hinein, ein Pärchen Maden auf den kleinen Haken, und raus, einfach da wo es am Ufer geringer fließt.
> Die Matchrute ist ein bischen kurz, tun die Dinger zu gerne nicht hinlangen am Fluss. Auf Bolo umrüsten? Nein, die Zeit ist zu knapp.
> Ein bischen tiefer stellen. Noch tiefer.
> 
> Weiter draußen alles voller Kraut und Treibgut, so'n Mist, aber es scheint schon ein Stück gefallen zu sein, das Wasser auch nicht zu schnell.
> Es zuppelt, aber nichts gehakt. Es kommt Bewegung, auch an der Oberfläche. Ich montiere sehr exakt 2 kleine Maden.
> Endlich ordentlicher Abzug, kräftig angesetzt und gehakt -- Füsch, erster Füsch!
> Bei Inspektion zeigt sich Aland, klein um 20-25, aber: angefressen: Sieht stark nach frisch aus einem Esox Maul noch entkommen.
> Sowas muss ich mir gut merken ...
> Das gleiche gleich nochmal, der aber sehr nett anzusehen und heile.
> Es zuppelt immer mehr, und noch mehr. Also eine Made denn ...
> Und zack, es zappelt ein kleiner Silberling, und danach gleich noch einer, so 14-15cm. Ukelei, gibts hier also auch, wunderbar.
> Aber: keine Kamera mit. Die passte nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad
> Deswegen keine Fotos. Ist auch nicht schlimm.
> Wegen Dunkelwerden, versunkenen Stock bzw. Ast davon haken und dann Haken-Verlust mache ich Schluss, kaum eine Stunde, es wird so dunkel, dass es schwierig mit dem Einpacken wird.
> Dank Fahrrad-LED Frontlampe kann ich den Platz nochmal taghell erleuchten und kontrollieren, ob alles wieder eingesammelt.
> Ich lauere auf den nächsten Ausflug! (morgen?!?!)


Was für ein toller Angel Bericht und  ein dickes Petri.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den wunderbar lebendig geschriebenen Bericht, lieber @Nordlichtangler und Petri heil!


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Petri..
> So ist das richtig,in der Sonne sitzen und relaxen
> Sehr schönes Bild von euch Dreien


Vielen Dank! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Dicke, herzliche Petris schicke ich mal raus an @geomas , @Waller Michel , @phirania , @MS aus G sowie an @Nordlichtangler !
Mich zog es heute auch noch mal kurz raus. Dieses mal jedoch von Anfang an auf Grund mit Wurm, dabei etwas Futter zum Locken. 





Taktik bestand heute für die helleren Abendstunden mit Wurm zu Angeln und mit etwas Futter zu locken, sowie vkurz vorm dunkel werden etwas Mais zu füttern und um dann bei späterer Dämmerung auf Mais umzustellen, zwecks farblichen Akzent. Auf Wurm gab es dann auch relativ schnell einen schönen, satten Biss. Durch unsachgemäßes Knotenbinden verlor ich jedoch diesen schönen Fisch. Direkt am Wirbel gab der Knoten nach, löste sich durch den Widerstand auf. Schade für den armen Fisch, welcher jetzt mit Haken wegen mir rumschwimmt in den nächsten Tagen. Dann passierte nichts mehr und ich stieg bei späterer Dämmerung auf besagte Taktik um. Also anderes Vorfach und Haken samt Mais aufgezogen. Dann gab es tatsächlich noch einen Biss, welchen ich auch verwerten konnte. Der Dickkopf schien echt sauer und wehrte sich unerläßlich. Selbst am Ufer noch, darum das Bild mit der Hand zum fixieren. Nach dem Sturkopf ging es auch Heim, war einfach zu dunkel und zu spät.





Habt nen schönen Abend!


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dicke, herzliche Petris schicke ich mal raus an @geomas , @Waller Michel , @phirania , @MS aus G sowie an @Nordlichtangler !
> Mich zog es heute auch noch mal kurz raus. Dieses mal jedoch von Anfang an auf Grund mit Wurm, dabei etwas Futter zum Locken.
> Anhang anzeigen 340918
> 
> 
> Taktik bestand heute für die helleren Abendstunden mit Wurm zu Angeln und mit etwas Futter zu locken, sowie vkurz vorm dunkel werden etwas Mais zu füttern und um dann bei späterer Dämmerung auf Mais umzustellen, zwecks farblichen Akzent. Auf Wurm gab es dann auch relativ schnell einen schönen, satten Biss. Durch unsachgemäßes Knotenbinden verlor ich jedoch diesen schönen Fisch. Direkt am Wirbel gab der Knoten nach, löste sich durch den Widerstand auf. Schade für den armen Fisch, welcher jetzt mit Haken wegen mir rumschwimmt in den nächsten Tagen. Dann passierte nichts mehr und ich stieg bei späterer Dämmerung auf besagte Taktik um. Also anderes Vorfach und Haken samt Mais aufgezogen. Dann gab es tatsächlich noch einen Biss, welchen ich auch verwerten konnte. Der Dickkopf schien echt sauer und wehrte sich unerläßlich. Selbst am Ufer noch, darum das Bild mit der Hand zum fixieren. Nach dem Sturkopf ging es auch Heim, war einfach zu dunkel und zu spät.
> Anhang anzeigen 340919
> 
> 
> Habt nen schönen Abend!


Was für ein netter  Angel Bericht und ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Vielen Dank und Dir auch ein herzliches Petri! 
Sehr schöner Bericht und das Gewässer sieht auch sehr schön aus 

Mit dem Knoten ist ärgerlich, ist mir aber auch schon passiert. .....

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend Jungs, viele tolle Fische wurden hier wieder gefangen quer durch die Republik, Petri allen Fängern 

Ein ganz besonderes Petri geht an unseren @phirania: Es freut mich, dass du endlich mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen bist und dann auch noch Fische fangen konntest!


----------



## geomas

Petri zum späten Döbel und danke für Deinen Bericht, @rustaweli !


----------



## Jason

Dann möchte ich mal ein paar Petris loswerden. Wo ist denn mein Notizzettel? Ist ja unglaublich wie viele Stammtischbrüder heute unterwegs waren. Das kann man sich alles gar nicht merken. 
@Waller Michel dickes Petri Richtung Braunschweig. Auf dem Bild siehst richtig entspannt aus. Die Hunde scheinen die Sonne zu genießen. 

@phirania ein besonderes Petri an dir. Schöne Bilder, wie man es von dir gewohnt ist. Am Wasser kannst du die Seele baumeln lassen und das schlechte mal für eine Zeit vergessen. Weiter so.

@MS aus G Petri Heil. Freut mich, das du wieder öfter an die Weser kommst. Hattest ja auch viel um die Ohren. Lass dir den gemeinen Hering schmecken.

@geomas wie immer ein toller Bericht mit tollen Bildern. Schönes Tackle hast du. Gefällt mir. Und natürlich Petri heil nach Rostock.

@rustaweli bei dir läuft es ja ausgezeichnet mit den Dickköpfen. Petri mein Lieber. Danke für die imposanten Bilder. 

Und zu guter Letzt ein Dickes Petri (und das zum ersten mal) an @Nordlichtangler . Das lief ja schon ein wenig Chaosmäßig bei dir ab. Aber du bist ja wieder heil daheim angekommen.

An @Wuemmehunter sende ich mal vorsichtig ein Petri heil. Du hast doch sicherlich noch was rausgezogen.

Während ihr alle so entspannt pietschen ward, war ich in der Spätschicht und muss von meinen Kollegen Abstand halten. Die meisten haben eh Mundgeruch, daher passt das schon. Bis dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Dir @jason 1 
Jaaa endlich mal wieder Sonne! 
Da sind wir in Norddeutschland im Winter nicht mit verwöhnt worden! Das genießen auch die Hunde 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke Dir @jason 1
> Jaaa endlich mal wieder Sonne!
> Da sind wir in Norddeutschland im Winter nicht mit verwöhnt worden! Das genießen auch die Hunde
> 
> LG Michael


Bald ist wieder Schluss damit. Ich habe auf meinem Handy Schnee für Samstag und Nachts bis -4Grad.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Nachtfrost wird hier auch versprochen. Naja, die LUs sind noch griffbereit. 
Klar, trocken und kalt bei wenig Wind geht für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja hier auch -3 Grad ,bin auch nicht sonderlich begeistert! 
Aber lange geht das bestimmt nicht! Ist ja bald April 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Da haben sie mal recht, die Jungs aus Kölle.


----------



## Mescalero

Am schlimmsten (und gefühlt wird das mit fortschreitendem Alter extremer) ist der böige Wind und tagelang keine Sonne. Bissl Regen stört weniger, kalt auch nicht. Aber Sturm muss ich überhaupt nicht haben und ich brauche ab und zu etwas Vitamin D....

Hoffentlich gibt es keinen Stubenarrest, sonst nützt uns das tollste Angelwetter nichts.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten (und gefühlt wird das mit fortschreitendem Alter extremer) ist der böige Wind und tagelang keine Sonne. Bissl Regen stört weniger, kalt auch nicht. Aber Sturm muss ich überhaupt nicht haben und ich brauche ab und zu etwas Vitamin D....
> 
> Hoffentlich gibt es keinen Stubenarrest, sonst nützt uns das tollste Angelwetter nichts.


Davor habe ich auch am meisten Angst! 
Stellt euch vor 35 Grad und Tag und Nacht in der Bude !
Im Fernsehen läuft Talk und Unterhaltung 
Erbsensuppe statt Grillfleisch auf dem Teller und alle 60 Min eine Sondersendung über Corona 
Die Angelgeschäfte mittlerweile Konkurs und der Nachbar versucht aus Langeweile mit dem Fernglas ins Fenster zu gucken! 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten (und gefühlt wird das mit fortschreitendem Alter extremer) ist der böige Wind und tagelang keine Sonne. Bissl Regen stört weniger, kalt auch nicht. Aber Sturm muss ich überhaupt nicht haben und ich brauche ab und zu etwas Vitamin D....
> 
> Hoffentlich gibt es keinen Stubenarrest, sonst nützt uns das tollste Angelwetter nichts.


Kalter Wind, Zugluft von hinten ist der Teufel. Da werde ich so richtig ungemütlich. Am Kreuz muss es irgendwie warm sein!


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Davor habe ich auch am meisten Angst!
> Stellt euch vor 35 Grad und Tag und Nacht in der Bude !
> *Im Fernsehen läuft Talk und Unterhaltung *
> Erbsensuppe statt Grillfleisch auf dem Teller und alle 60 Min eine Sondersendung über Corona
> Die Angelgeschäfte mittlerweile Konkurs und der Nachbar versucht aus Langeweile mit dem Fernglas ins Fenster zu gucken!
> 
> Mahlzeit!


Harmlos!

Wenn sie zur Prime Time Filme mit Theo Lingen, Hans Moser und Marika Rökk bringen, dann ist es an der Zeit, sich zu sorgen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Kalter Wind, Zugluft von hinten ist der Teufel. Da werde ich so richtig ungemütlich. Am Kreuz muss es irgendwie warm sein!


Wenn das Wetter so gemischt ist mit Wind !ziehe ich sehr gerne so eine Weste ( camoflage ) an .....hat man die Arme frei und Rücken warm


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340923
> 
> Da haben sie mal recht, die Jungs aus Kölle.


Ich glaube allerdings, dass der Großteil der Kölner Bevölkerung ähnlich fatalistisch wie zur Bankenkrise ("Krise? Kinne zuck!") eher §3 folgt:


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so gemischt ist mit Wind !ziehe ich sehr gerne so eine Weste ( camoflage ) an .....hat man die Arme frei und Rücken warm


Lange Unterhosen und Unterhemden aus Angora sieht man ja von außen nicht. Ist ja mittlerweile etwas anders geworden, als damals in der 4ten Klasse, wo man sich für Großmutters gutgemeinte weihnachtliche Gaben noch sehr schämte.


----------



## Mescalero




----------



## Andal

@Kochtopf ... die Kölner haben den Krieg überlebt, ja sogar den U-Bahnbau... die halten das bunte Fähnlein hoch!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ... die Kölner haben den Krieg überlebt, ja sogar den U-Bahnbau... die halten das bunte Fähnlein hoch!


Gelöscht


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor 35 Grad und Tag und Nacht in der Bude !


Dann must du dich rausschleichen. Mit Tarnkappe und so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Nö. Ganz anständig, wertfrei und ohne jeden Hintergedanken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ... die Kölner haben den Krieg überlebt, ja sogar den U-Bahnbau... die halten das bunte Fähnlein hoch!


Und mich


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, nachdem ich gestern erst spät am See war, folgt jetzt, ebenfalls viel zu spät, mein Bericht vom gestrigen Ansitz. Aber erst einmal gilt es die gestrigen Fänger mit Petris zu überschütten. @MS aus G, in der Weser läuft es ja offenbar richtig rund, Petri zu den Plötzen und dem ersten Hasel. @geomas: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri und danke für den schönen und wunderbar illustrierten Bericht. Bei der Daiwa-Kombi könnte ich glatt schwach werden obwohl ich ja eher zur tacklemäßig modernen Fraktion gehöre. Auch die vergleichsweise winzige Tacklebox ist eine Überlegung wert. @Nordlichtangler: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri und ein Dankeschön für den gelungenen Bericht. Wer so fabulieren kann, braucht keine Fotos.
@rustaweli: ein weiteres Petri geht zu Dir in den Süden. Ich finde es klasse, wie Du immer wieder auch kleine Zeitfenster nutzt, um ans Wasser zu kommen.

So und nun zu meinem gestrigen Ansitz. Das wichtigste vorweg: Ich bin als Franzose wieder nach Hause gefahren! Es gab in den knapp zwei Stunden, die ich geblieben bin, bis ich die fein austarierte Stachelschweinpose nicht nicht mehr erkennen konnte, nicht einen sichtbaren Zupfer. An der feederrute gab es wenigsten eine ausgelutschte Made. Aber das die Fische aktiv waren, konnte man an den zahllosen Blubberbläschen und Ringen an der Oberfläche sehen. Irgendwelche Mikrofische sind auch ständig gesprungen, wahrscheinlich waren sie auf der Barschflucht. Wenigstens haben die Vögel herrlich gesungen.
Fazit meines Kurzansitzes am See: Ich tue mich mit stehenden Gewässern sehr, sehr schwer. Mit Flüssen, auch stark strömenden, läuft es bei mir einfach besser. Trotzdem ist mein Ehrgeiz geweckt und ich werde, falls es keinen Stubenarrest gibt, erneut zu den Ufern des Sees aufbrechen und mein Glück versuchen. Dann allerdings noch mal eine Nummer feiner.

Allen, die an diesem Wochenende amns Wasser kommen, wünsche ich beruhigende Stunden in dieser beunruhigenden Zeit. Bleibt gesund, Jungs!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages ein Petri Heil !


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, nachdem ich gestern erst spät am See war, folgt jetzt, ebenfalls viel zu spät, mein Bericht vom gestrigen Ansitz. Aber erst einmal gilt es die gestrigen Fänger mit Petris zu überschütten. @MS aus G, in der Weser läuft es ja offenbar richtig rund, Petri zu den Plötzen und dem ersten Hasel. @geomas: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri und danke für den schönen und wunderbar illustrierten Bericht. Bei der Daiwa-Kombi könnte ich glatt schwach werden obwohl ich ja eher zur tacklemäßig modernen Fraktion gehöre. Auch die vergleichsweise winzige Tacklebox ist eine Überlegung wert. @Nordlichtangler: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri und ein Dankeschön für den gelungenen Bericht. Wer so fabulieren kann, braucht keine Fotos.
> @rustaweli: ein weiteres Petri geht zu Dir in den Süden. Ich finde es klasse, wie Du immer wieder auch kleine Zeitfenster nutzt, um ans Wasser zu kommen.
> 
> So und nun zu meinem gestrigen Ansitz. Das wichtigste vorweg: Ich bin als Franzose wieder nach Hause gefahren! Es gab in den knapp zwei Stunden, die ich geblieben bin, bis ich die fein austarierte Stachelschweinpose nicht nicht mehr erkennen konnte, nicht einen sichtbaren Zupfer. An der feederrute gab es wenigsten eine ausgelutschte Made. Aber das die Fische aktiv waren, konnte man an den zahllosen Blubberbläschen und Ringen an der Oberfläche sehen. Irgendwelche Mikrofische sind auch ständig gesprungen, wahrscheinlich waren sie auf der Barschflucht. Wenigstens haben die Vögel herrlich gesungen.
> Fazit meines Kurzansitzes am See: Ich tue mich mit stehenden Gewässern sehr, sehr schwer. Mit Flüssen, auch stark strömenden, läuft es bei mir einfach besser. Trotzdem ist mein Ehrgeiz geweckt und ich werde, falls es keinen Stubenarrest gibt, erneut zu den Ufern des Sees aufbrechen und mein Glück versuchen. Dann allerdings noch mal eine Nummer feiner.
> 
> Allen, die an diesem Wochenende amns Wasser kommen, wünsche ich beruhigende Stunden in dieser beunruhigenden Zeit. Bleibt gesund, Jungs!



Schöner Bericht! 
Schneider geht bei dem Wetter ganz schnell! Ich hatte wochenlang mit besixxenen bis gar keinen Fänge zu kämpfen! 

Danke für die Gesundheitswünsche und zurück! 

LG Mi


----------



## Waller Michel

Heute ist es bei uns doch wieder merklich kühler und ich bin auch froh gestern nochmal ans Wasser gefahren zu sein! 
Da ich mich so einigermaßen an die Empfehlungen der Regierung halte und viel Zuhause verbringe ,gehen die neuen Angel DVD's weg wie warme Semmeln 
Da werde ich nachbestellen müssen. ......
Wenn es im Sommer nicht möglich sein sollte zu Angeln ,hab ich mir paar Sachen ausgedacht, die wenigstens ein wenig mit Angeln zu tun haben könnten! 
Darunter viele zB. hochwertige Rutenständer aus V2A bauen, speziell auch für die Wallerfischerei oder den Korum Riverpod aus selbigem Material nachbauen! 
Bootsrutenhalter und Aalrutenhalter wären auch eine Option! 
Rutenbau würde mich zwar interessieren, nutzt aber nur etwas, wenn man es von einem guten Rutenbauer auch von grundauf  beigebracht bekommt! Fällt also flach! 
Posen da geh ich auch nicht dran. ....beim Lack würde ich dann die ganze Sache verkacken 
Bleie gießen. ......hmmmm ,ja mal 2 oder 3 Tage aber dann hätte man mehr als genug davon! 

Fazit!  Solange irgendwie möglich, geh ich ans Wasser und vermeide dort Personenkontakt .....

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Bei mir gibt es erste Meldungen von einzelnen Städten, welche sich auf Ausgangssperre die Tage einstellen. Laut Radio bleiben jedoch Aktivitäten wie Joggen, Spazieren usw erlaubt, solang nicht in Gruppen. Sollte Angeln auch gehen, eigentlich.
Aber soll hier nicht das Thema werden.


----------



## Ukel

Auch von mir allen Geangelt- und Gefangenhabenden ein dickes Petri, so lange es geht, sollte man jede Minute dafür nutzen. Ganz besonders an @phirania , schön, dass du wieder frische Luft, Fische und deine Gänse genießen konntest. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass wir noch einige Zeit raus dürfen, aber wenn sich weiter so viele unvernünftig verhalten, kommt sicherlich bald der Hausarrest, die ersten Anfänge sind gemacht.
Wenn noch möglich, werde ich evtl. am Wochenende wieder den heimischen Fluss aufsuchen, das Wasser ist deutlich gesunken, könnte wieder was gehen. Allen anderen, die am WE los kommen, schon einmal vorweg viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## rustaweli

Sollte das Wetter gegen Abend nicht schon kippen, geht es für mich heute nochmals raus. Dank an der Stelle gilt meiner verständnisvollen Family. Aus Gründen des Wetters, der Familie und des Schaffens, wird es dann wohl aber auch für die kommenden Tage (Wochen?) gewesen sein. Taktik wieder wie gestern. Jedoch nehme ich eine 2. Rute mit. Mit späterer Dämmerung gestern und ins Dunkle hinein gab es öfter heftiges Klatschen  in meinem Sitzbereich, direkt am Ufer, und mit direkt meine ich auch direkt. Werde eine schon ewig nicht mehr genutzte, leichte Zanderrute nehmen, stärkere Schnur auf die Pin ziehen und diese dann an die Rute montieren. So bin ich vor Überraschungen gefeit, und wer weiß?! Weiterer Vorteil - die Ratsche der Pin gibt nen wunderbaren Bißanzeiger ab.
Hoffen wir das mein Platz nicht besetzt sein wird und das Wetter wenigsten noch heute beständig bleibt.
Werde berichten.


----------



## rustaweli

Mal noch was zu den genutzten kurzen Zeitfenstern, welche von @Wuemmehunter angesprochen wurden. Mittlerweile ist da bei mir aus der Not heraus eine Tugend geboren, sozusagen. Entstanden durch die familiäre und berufliche Einspannung, sowie dem Nachtangelverbot. Nach einer Stunde Finsternis, bzw gegen Mitternacht ist Schluß. Oft nutzte ich die kleinen Möglichkeiten. Abends, vor Sonnenaufgang bis Frühstück daheim, vor der Spätschicht, Spinnfischen und Wasser beobachtend auf Wels nach der Spätschicht,... Mittlerweile ergeben sich dadurch wunderbare Kenntnisse auf meinen Fluß bezogen. Nicht den kompletten, aber zumindest an meinen 3-4 Lieblingsstellen. Mit der Zeit stellten sich für mich wirkliche Zeitfenster des Beissens heraus, welche sich natürlich mit den Monaten verschieben. Klar, Ausreißer gibt es immer, aber es zeichnen sich schon echte Regelmässigkeiten ab. Sprich, ich weiß wann ich Ein,- oder Auspacken kann. Mir langen mittlerweile eigentlich 2,5 - 3,5 h reine Angelzeit. Somit hatte die Not der wenig vorhandenen Freizeit der letzten Jahre auch sein Gutes.


----------



## Hecht100+

Erst mal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages und auch an alle, die es heute ans Wasser schaffen. Es ist schön zu lesen, das es noch welche ans Wasser schaffen.


----------



## rustaweli

Achso, anbei noch was zu Nubsies.
Viele von uns sind ja beim leichten Grundangeln schon auf Dropshotbleie umgestiegen. Wurfeigenschaft, leise beim Aufschlag,...
Seit kurzem bin ich noch einen Schritt weiter gegangen. Für das feine Grundangeln nutze ich mittlerweile meine Tungsten Bleie/Bullets, welche ich sonst eigentlich für Finesse Montagen beim UL Spinnen verwende. Noch kleiner und unauffälliger bei gleichem Gewicht, noch feinere Abstufungen bei Gewichtsklassen, sehr leise und top Flugeigenschaften. Jedoch ziehe ich die Bullets anders als beim Finesse Angeln auf. Also mit der Spitze nach vorn. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen, sofern es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Deinen Bericht, @Wuemmehunter ! 
Lange werden die Fische in stehenden Gewässern mit unvorsichtiger Nahrungsaufnahme nicht mehr warten können - der Stillwasser-Bann sollte bald zu knacken sein.

@rustaweli - danke für den Tipp in Sachen „Bullets”! 
Es gibt mindestens einen im UK sehr erfolgreichen Matchangler, der das Bomb-Angeln mit Olivenblei („Olivetten” sind im UK ja auch aus nicht-Blei) perfektioniert hat. Ich muß mal nachsehen, wer es war (verwechsele immer 2 Spezis). Der schwört auf ein Inline-Olivenblei anstelle der üblichen per Wirbel eingehängten Bombs.
Hatte mir für exakt diesen Zweck auch etwas größere Olivetten (4-9g) besorgt, es bislang aber noch nicht ernsthaft probiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Der schwört auf ein Inline-Olivenblei anstelle der üblichen per Wirbel eingehängten Bombs.




In irgend einem Drennan Video hab ich das mal gesehen.
An deinen Tests bin ich sehr interessiert, Georg.


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> @phirania ein besonderes Petri an dir. Schöne Bilder, wie man es von dir gewohnt ist. Am Wasser kannst du die Seele baumeln lassen und das schlechte mal für eine Zeit vergessen. Weiter so.


Danke auch.
Aber leider spielt das Wetter in nächster zeit mal wieder nicht mit....
Also erst mal wieder Pause.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas, schaue mal nach. Würde auch gern wissen wer es war. Ja, die Bullets führe ich auch inline, funktioniert bisher bei mir super.


----------



## geomas

Hab mal nachgesehen, der Experte ist Nick Speed.

Hier






...ist ein äußerst werbemäßiges Video, wo er 10g-Tungsten (?) Olivettes auf der Hauptschnur nutzt.
Hatte irgendwo schon ein besseres Video mit ihm zu der Thematik gesehen.
Er ist es auch, der mich zu den sehr kleinen Haken mit Quick-/Speedstop am Haar fürs Angeln mit Mais gebracht hat.

Diese Taktik will ich an dem kleinen Teich mit Giebeln probieren. Mais als Köder hat dort letztes Jahr recht gut funktioniert.


----------



## rustaweli

Könnte mir von der Theorie her auch so ein kleines Bullet/Tungsten gut an einer Liftmontage vorstellen, um den Fisch noch weniger spüren zu lassen. Stopper auf das Vorfach, Tungsten hinterher. Somit ist die Tiefe/"Vorfachlänge variabel verstellbar, kein schieben mehr vom Schrotblei. Bei Köderaufnahme des Fisches eine Mischung aus anheben sowie gleiten des Bleies. Ist aber nur meine Theorie und bin was das betrifft eher unbedarft


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - heute kam ein Polsterumschlag von der MS Angelschule - die bei der Stippermesse bestellten rückwärtigen Bißanzeiger (es war von Anfang an klar, daß sie die nicht sofort versenden können - also alles bestens in Sachen Lieferzeit!).
In der Tüte waren zwei „Rutenclips”, vier der biegsamen Spitzen zum Einstecken in die Clips sowie ein Tütchen Knickis. 
Alles zusammen ein äußerst kompaktes Set - sollte zum Beispiel locker in die meisten Posenboxen oder -etuis mit rein passen.
Die zierlichen Bibberspitzen sind sehr weich - bin schon gespannt auf den Ersteinsatz.
Wann ich die Sachen probiere ist aber noch offen.

Vermutlich gehts heute Nachmittag wieder zum Fluß nebenan.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Könnte mir von der Theorie her auch so ein kleines Bullet/Tungsten gut an einer Liftmontage vorstellen, um den Fisch noch weniger spüren zu lassen. Stopper auf das Vorfach, Tungsten hinterher. Somit ist die Tiefe variabel verstellbar, kein schieben mehr vom Schrotblei. Bei Köderaufnahme des Fisches eine Mischung aus anheben sowie gleiten des Bleies. Ist aber nur meine Theorie und bin was das betrifft eher unbedarft



Schon wieder ein Video:






^ das ist nicht unbedingt die klassische Liftmethode, macht aber einen sehr praktikablen Eindruck.
Hab ich probiert, funktioniert, ich hatte nur mit Tincas und dieser Methode keinen Erfolg...


----------



## Mikesch

Muss auch mal ein kräftiges Petri an alle Fänger und Franzosen der letzten Zeit loswerden.

Mein letzter Fischzug hat mich zahlenmäßig dem Professor Tinca nahe gebracht, allerdings war der größte Aitel "nur" 37cm lang.
Methode wird hier nicht näher beschrieben, da es eigentlich auf Rotpunktdöbel gehen sollte, welche sich aber mit "Nichtanwesendheit" aus dem Geschehen heraushielten.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Askari hat gerade ne mail geschickt, dass sie alle dicht machen wegen corona aber ab jetzt auch Lebendköder im Versand anbieten:
> Hier steht es auch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aktuelle Informationen
> 
> 
> Aktuelle Informationen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


Vielleicht für einige Interessant.Der Askari markt hat ein  Köderautomat








						Fachmarkt Lüdinghausen
					






					www.angelsport.de


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ das ist nicht unbedingt die klassische Liftmethode, macht aber einen sehr praktikablen Eindruck.
> Hab ich probiert, funktioniert, ich hatte nur mit Tincas und dieser Methode keinen Erfolg...



Der Bowler wieder schneller  
Man kann halt das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Aber so habe ich mir das vorgestellt, nur mit Bullet inline anstelle Kette und Karabiner. Wirkt sehr simpel 
Danke für's Teilen!

Nachtrag 
Weißt Du was, ich probiere die Montage heut einfach mit Mais.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich persönlich bin beim Angeln auf Schleien von Liftmontagen wieder abgekommen! 
Subjektiv hatte ich zuviel Fehlbisse !
Ich erkläre mir das dadurch das ,der Fisch beim Anheben des Köders recht schnell eine Aktivität verspürt! 
Auf Brassen ,Rotaugen und auch Döbel habe ich damit bessere Erfahrungen gemacht !
Man muss aber auch dort gucken ob Fliesgewässer( wenn auch nur mit geringer Strömung ) oder Stillgewässer. .....


LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Auf Schleien fische ich seit Jahren quasi nur noch mit verkleinerten Festbleimontagen und fange seitdem fast nur noch die besseren Fische. Das herumknüppern und ausloten mit den Posen fällt weg. Ebenso der Zoff mit den Kleinfischen und Grundeln. Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.

Das mit den Olivetten klappt auch einwandfrei. Früher haben wir nur mit durchlaufenden Kugelbleien auf Grund gefischt und einwandfrei gefangen. Aber uns hat eben auch dann das moderne Leben gefangen - mit seinen Seitenarmen und Arlseybomben...


----------



## geomas

Letztes Jahr hab ich (bis auf freie Leine) mit allen üblichen Friedfisch-Methoden Schleien fangen können.
Pose mit Köder auf Grund und darüber, an der Swingtip mit DS-Blei am festen Seitenarm, mit Methodfeeder, mit leichten Festbleimontagen und PVA-Büdel und auch mit einfachen Durchlaufmontagen.

Da ist teilweise sicher auch Glück was Zeit und Ort angeht im Spiel: wenn die Tincas richtig Heißhunger haben ist die Angelmethode wohl zweitrangig (solange man den Köder auf der Schleienstraße parken kann).


----------



## Andal

Bei den Schleien sind vor allem zwei Dinge notwendig. Die Kenntnis von Ort und Zeit. Also von den Schleien, die man auch gerne mal herzeigt. Sie sind einfach ausgeprägte Gewohnheitstiere und sie ziehen pünktlich über die gleichen, meist ufernahen und nicht zu tiefen Stellen. Kunststück, denn dort finden sie auch regelmäßig gute, natürliche Nahrung. Die Plätze muss man auskundschaften und sie eben abpassen. Der Rest ist kein Hexenwerk, wenn einem nicht Kleinfisch und Grundeln zuvor kommen. 

Pellets, so bis etwa 14 mm, mit etwas Grellem, einem Poppi, oder einem schön bunten Fakemaiskorn sind dann ideal. Schleien sind zwar schreckhaft, aber auch kreuzneugierig und so ein "Sight Bob" muss unbedingt untersucht werden. Wer richtig scharfe Haken montiert hat, der hat auch den Drill mit der feisten Schleie!


----------



## rustaweli

Brauche mal ganz schnell Euren Rat ehe ich mich durchs WWW wühle. Muß noch die Gerätschaft richten. Bin jetzt bißl verunsichert zwecks meiner Schnur und der Liftmontage. Da ich ja eher, wenn mit Posen, treibend fische, habe ich natürlich auch eine schwimmende Schnur. Macht das überhaupt Sinn bei einer Liftmontage? Strömung ist ganz sachte, 5 Gramm bleiben liegen, aber normale Posenmontage würden gemütlich driften.
Danke Euch schon mal!


----------



## Andal

Mit der Kombination einer festgelegten Montage auf Grund, einem Waggler und Strömung habe ich gar keine guten Erfahrungen. Entweder ist sie dann zu schwer, oder es zieht den Waggler unter Wasser. Warum dann nicht gleich eine feine, also sensible Grundmontage nehmen?


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Andal !


----------



## Andal

Dann musst du auch nicht mit sehr geringen Schrotbleien als Ankerschrot herumeiern. Dann lieber ein solides Grundblei von 25 gr. nehmen. So hast du einen vernünftigen Anker- und Umlenkpunkt und wenn sich dann bei einem Biss die nicht zu sehr gestraffte Schnur leicht anspannt, hast du zu 95% die Gewissheit, dass der Anhieb sitzt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

das erste Nachtangeln dieses Jahr:

Hallo, gestern Abend waren meine Frau und ich zum ersten Nachtangeln von 19Uhr bis 2Uhr30 an zwei nebenander liegenden Teichen. Die Fische fangen an zubeißen.
Das Ergebnis war bei mir: 2 Karpfen von je 33cm, 1Schleie von 32cm. Köder 15mm Boilie am Methodfeeder und Tauwurm an der Knicklichtpose.
Ergebnis meiner Frau: 1 Karpfen 31cm, 1 Schleie 34cm, 1 Aal 43cm. Köder war Tauwurm.
Die Karpfen sind noch klein, aber selbst Vermehrung. An den großen arbeiten wir noch, wobei meine Frau sich mehr für Aal und Schleie interessiert. Wehe die Fische beissen richtig, dann geht es bei ihr bis zum hellwerden. Worunter ich als alter Mann natürlich sehr leide.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Andal

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Worunter ich als alter Mann natürlich sehr leide.


Leg dir ein komfortables Sitzmöbel zu und halte es mit dem Götz v. Berlichingen!


----------



## Hering 58

@kuttenkarl denn mal ein dickes Petri für euch.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Brauche mal ganz schnell Euren Rat ehe ich mich durchs WWW wühle. Muß noch die Gerätschaft richten. Bin jetzt bißl verunsichert zwecks meiner Schnur und der Liftmontage. Da ich ja eher, wenn mit Posen, treibend fische, habe ich natürlich auch eine schwimmende Schnur. Macht das überhaupt Sinn bei einer Liftmontage? Strömung ist ganz sachte, 5 Gramm bleiben liegen, aber normale Posenmontage würden gemütlich driften.
> Danke Euch schon mal!


Würde mich da Andal anschließen ,Liftmontage in der Strömung ist nicht das goldene vom Ei ! Zwar auch eine Frage des Waggler aber trotzdem auch mit Nachteilen verbunden! 
Leichte Grundmontage würde ich auch bevorzugen! 

LG


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für die Antworten. Mache mich bald los und glaube ich rücke von der 2. Rute auch ab. Irgendwie merke ich das ich schon wieder von genüsslicher Angelei abdrifte und mir schon wieder zu viel Stress mache. Klatschen hin oder her.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Andal schrieb:


> Leg dir ein komfortables Sitzmöbel zu und halte es mit dem Götz v. Berlichingen!


Paßt schon, Karpfenstuhl ist schon bequem und wer hat schon das Glück, angeln ohne Openend, kein rumgemehre ich will nachhause.


----------



## rustaweli

Also dann doch "One Man, One Rod', rein um der Freude wegen!
Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Köderbeschaffung erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
Da wir ja zur Zeit ein Köderproblem haben, habe ich mit meinem Angelgerätehändler telefoniert. Wir haben vereinbart er stellt die Kder auf dem Hof ab und ich schmeiße das Geld in den Briefkasten. Bekommen habe ich einen 1/2l Maden, 3Dosen Dentro und 5Pakete Tauwürmer. Zusammen mit 4kg Boilies einen halben Sack Hartmais und 30kg Futter werden wir die nächste Zeit überleben können.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nachricht von meiner Frau: weil ich das mit den Köder geschrieben habe, hat sie zum Schutz vor Plünderungen Polizeischutz beantragt.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also dann doch "One Man, One Rod', rein um der Freude wegen!
> Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
> Anhang anzeigen 340949


Viel Erfolg und Spaß. Petri


----------



## Hering 58

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Nachricht von meiner Frau: weil ich das mit den Köder geschrieben habe, hat sie zum Schutz vor Plünderungen Polizeischutz beantragt.


Du hast vergessen zu schreiben wo du wohnst.


----------



## Tricast

Freude über Freude, endlich ist sie wieder einsatzfähig nach einer langen Zeit im Dunkeln. Morgen werde ich sie mal wieder ans Wasser führen. Die Rute war ein Geschenk von einem guten Freund, der sie völlig runtergerockt gekauft hatte. Jetzt nach einer entsprechenden Verjüngungskur und einer neuen Spitze sollte dem Fang von kleinen Fischen nichts mehr im Wege stehen.







Der Griff sieht auch schon viel besser aus nachdem ich ihn abgewaschen habe.
Jetzt dürft ihr mal raten wer dieses Prachtexemplar wieder auf Vordermann gebracht hat.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

Köderprobleme sollten nicht sein:








						Lebendköder günstig kaufen | Askari Angelshop
					

Lebendköder günstig kaufen, z.B. Lebendköder (Bienenmaden, 40 Stk) oder Lebendköder (Maden) ✓ Große Produktauswahl ✓ Europas führender Angelshop




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Freude über Freude, endlich ist sie wieder einsatzfähig nach einer langen Zeit im Dunkeln. Morgen werde ich sie mal wieder ans Wasser führen. Die Rute war ein Geschenk von einem guten Freund, der sie völlig runtergerockt gekauft hatte. Jetzt nach einer entsprechenden Verjüngungskur und einer neuen Spitze sollte dem Fang von kleinen Fischen nichts mehr im Wege stehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Griff sieht auch schon viel besser aus nachdem ich ihn abgewaschen habe.
> Jetzt dürft ihr mal raten wer dieses Prachtexemplar wieder auf Vordermann gebracht hat.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich kann von dir keine Fotos sehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann von dir keine Fotos sehen



 Nun?



			https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/img_20200319_074549-jpg.340858/
		




			https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/img_20200319_074453-jpg.340853/


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil @kuttenkarl und seine bessere Hälfte! Und logo - Glückwunsch auch zur erfolgreichen Köder-Bevorratung!

@rustaweli - viel Erfolg! Sieht aus der Ferne schon mal gut aus, Deine Lieblingsstelle.


----------



## geomas

Ich war eben noch mal am Fluß, gleiche Stelle und gleiche Taktik* wie gestern.
Heute gab es etwa 2 Dutzend Ükel, ein gutes Dutzend Plötz und zu meiner großen Freude eine kleine und etwas mitgenommen (Kormoran?) aussehende Rotfeder - die erste des Jahres.
Die Ükel ließen sich auch mit einem 12mm-Breadpunch an einem 10er Haken fangen. Gierige Biester.
Die alte Daiwa-Rolle an der alten Carbon-Matche hat wieder Spaß gemacht.
Habe nach einem Tüddel auf eine kleinere Pose (0,5g Middy Stick) gewechselt, werde demnächst doch auch mal eine dickere Pose (kleine Loafer oder so) probieren.
Hat Spaß gemacht, einziger Frustpunkt war ein etwas unhöflicher Angelkollege (grüßte nicht und rückte ungefragt dicht auf die Pelle).


*) „Taktik” hört sich echt cool an, so, als ob man weiß, was man tut - weit gefehlt!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/img_20200319_074549-jpg.340858/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/img_20200319_074453-jpg.340853/








@TechDoc was ist da los, bitte?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war eben noch mal am Fluß, gleiche Stelle und gleiche Taktik* wie gestern.
> Heute gab es etwa 2 Dutzend Ükel, ein gutes Dutzend Plötz und zu meiner großen Freude eine kleine und etwas mitgenommen (Kormoran?) aussehende Rotfeder - die erste des Jahres.
> Die Ükel ließen sich auch mit einem 12mm-Breadpunch an einem 10er Haken fangen. Gierige Biester.
> Die alte Daiwa-Rolle an der alten Carbon-Matche hat wieder Spaß gemacht.
> Habe nach einem Tüddel auf eine kleinere Pose (0,5g Middy Stick) gewechselt, werde demnächst doch auch mal eine dickere Pose (kleine Loafer oder so) probieren.
> Hat Spaß gemacht, einziger Frustpunkt war ein etwas unhöflicher Angelkollege (grüßte nicht und rückte ungefragt dicht auf die Pelle).
> 
> 
> *) „Taktik” hört sich echt cool an, so, als ob man weiß, was man tut - weit gefehlt!


Dann mal Petri Georg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @TechDoc was ist da los, bitte?



Kann ich dir sagen..
Die Bilder sind aus einer PN und deshalb nicht zu sehen.
Moment.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen..
> Die Bilder sind aus einer PN und deshalb nicht zu sehen.
> Moment.......


Heisst das alle anderen Liken ohne zu gucken


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht, einziger Frustpunkt war ein etwas unhöflicher Angelkollege (grüßte nicht und rückte ungefragt dicht auf die Pelle).


Na da hast du wohl "seinen Angelplatz" entheiligt.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heisst das alle anderen Liken ohne zu gucken



Jupp


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war eben noch mal am Fluß, gleiche Stelle und gleiche Taktik* wie gestern.
> Heute gab es etwa 2 Dutzend Ükel, ein gutes Dutzend Plötz und zu meiner großen Freude eine kleine und etwas mitgenommen (Kormoran?) aussehende Rotfeder - die erste des Jahres.
> Die Ükel ließen sich auch mit einem 12mm-Breadpunch an einem 10er Haken fangen. Gierige Biester.
> Die alte Daiwa-Rolle an der alten Carbon-Matche hat wieder Spaß gemacht.
> Habe nach einem Tüddel auf eine kleinere Pose (0,5g Middy Stick) gewechselt, werde demnächst doch auch mal eine dickere Pose (kleine Loafer oder so) probieren.
> Hat Spaß gemacht, einziger Frustpunkt war ein etwas unhöflicher Angelkollege (grüßte nicht und rückte ungefragt dicht auf die Pelle).
> 
> 
> *) „Taktik” hört sich echt cool an, so, als ob man weiß, was man tut - weit gefehlt!




Petri Heil, Georg!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340953
> Anhang anzeigen 340954
> Anhang anzeigen 340955
> Anhang anzeigen 340957


Man sieht nie so richtig was du letzten Endes gemacht hast - und das ist als dickes Kompliment gemeint. Wie kriegst du die Lackierung so unterschiedslos hin? Gelernter Maler und Lackierer?


----------



## geomas

Wow, die sieht ja wirklich wie neu aus (oberhalb des Korkgriffes)! Sind die Ringe komplett neu? Falls ja - was für Modelle sind das?
Auf jeden Fall ziehe ich den Hut vor Deiner Arbeit, lieber Professore und viel Spaß beim „Pietschen” damit, lieber Heinz!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man sieht nie so richtig was du letzten Endes gemacht hast - und das ist als dickes Kompliment gemeint. Wie kriegst du die Lackierung so unterschiedslos hin? Gelernter Maler und Lackierer?




Nein.
Hab ich nur schon öfter gemacht.

Zum Zustand der Rute.....
Angekommen ist vor ca. zwei Wochen bei mir ein längliches Paket mit 4 ramponierten Rutenteilen drin.
Es waren ein Handteil, ein Mittelteil und halbes Spitzenteil + eine dünne Vollcarbonspitze, keine Ringe.
Ale Teile waren mir Schleifpapier von schwarzen Lack befreit worden aber ein paar Streifen waren überall noch zu finden.
Die meisten Leute hätten das wohl entsorgt......

Naja, da Heinz etwas daran liegt, hab ich das so gut es ging restauriert.
Dazu habe ich die Lackreste entfernt - außer direkt an der Verbindung von Carbonspitze und restlichem Spitzeteil, da diese Stelle besonders empfindlich ist und ich der alten Carbonrute nicht den Gnadenschuss verpassen wollte.

Danach die Vollspitze eingesetzt und alle Teile lackiert.
Nach Trocknung dann Ringe mit rotem Garn angebunden - die Farbe war durch die Wicklung direkt an der Aufschrift vorgegeben - und lackiert.

Nun kann das alte Stück noch eine Weile Fische fangen, bevor sie irgend eine Wand ziert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Sind die Ringe komplett neu? Falls ja - was für Modelle sind das?




JUpp.









						Matchruten
					

Matchruten: Sea-Guide TUHLLSG Gunsmoke - versch. Größen - Sea-Guide TUMHLLSG Gunsmoke - versch. Größen




					www.tackle24.de


----------



## Hering 58

@Professor 
Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit.Top.Das gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Professor
> Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit.Top.Das gefällt mir sehr gut.


Musste dir mal die Ruten angucken hier im Forum von @Professor Tinca 
Einfach genial 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Musste dir mal die Ruten angucken hier im Forum von @Professor Tinca
> Einfach genial
> 
> LG Michael


Was der Professor macht Fotos?Was für welche denn?


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Was der Professor macht Fotos?Was für welche denn?


Geh mal auf sein Profil da hat er ganz viele Bilder von Ruten die er gemacht hat ! Wunderschön 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Ja das sind wunder schöne Ruten von unseren Professor .TOP


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.
Neu bauen ist auch allemal einfacher als alte Ruten restaurieren.


----------



## Jason

Als ich heute gegen Mittag vor die Tür gegangen bin, lag ein Päckchen auf der Treppe. Da der Kontakt mit anderen Menschen ja so weit wie möglich vermieden werden soll, legt unsere Postbotin die Pakete und Päckchen nur noch vor die Tür. Schade eigentlich. Ich habe immer
so gerne tief in ihre hübschen Augen geschaut.  Das ist ja dann wohl nun auch erst einmal vorbei.
Das Päckchen kam von unserem lieben @Professor Tinca .Ich denke mal ein Dankeschön für die Federkielposen, die ich ihm gefertigt hatte. 
Er hatte es vorher angekündigt, dass ein Überraschungspaket zu mir unterwegs ist. Und beim aufmachen war ich sehr gespannt was sich in der Pappschachtel verbarg. Und wirklich, Andy hat voll ins Schwarze getroffen. Es sind alles Dinge, die ich sehr gut gebrauchen kann. 
Unter anderem Shrims und Crickets, womit ich sicherlich die eine oder andere Forelle aus unserem Flüsschen überlisten kann. 
Verschiedene Haken und viele schöne Posen. Er hat sogar 2 seiner tollen selbstgemachten Entenkielen für mich geopfert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Stammtisch entwickelt sich zu einer tollen Familie. Finde ich echt gut.
*Lieber Professor, ich bedanke mich bei dir.* 
Die Überraschung ist dir gelungen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Geh mal auf sein Profil da hat er ganz viele Bilder von Ruten die er gemacht hat ! Wunderschön
> 
> LG Michael



Habe ich jetzt auch mal gemacht.
Ey Prof, wirklich sehr schön gemacht.
Wenn ich nur mehr Talent und Geduld hätte...


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Neu bauen ist auch allemal einfacher als alte Ruten restaurieren.


Hätte ich mir jetzt gerade umgekehrt vorgestellt. .....

 LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@kuttenkarl Petri heil an dich und deiner Liebsten. Soweit ich das verfolgen konnte, habt ihr die ersten Schleien in diesem Jahr hier präsentiert. 
Hut ab. Mal sehen, wann ich hier eine abliefern kann.
@geomas und wieder ein dickes Petri nach Rostock. Da hast du ja heute recht gut gefangen. Schade, dass sich so ein Griessgram bei dir breit gemacht hat. Vielleicht war er infiziert und hatte deshalb so schlechte Laune. 
@Professor Tinca die Hardy Rute hast du aber gut überarbeitet. Gut, dass wir so einen wie dich hier in der Runde haben. Dann brauchen wir die Kofferraumklappen nicht mehr fürchten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Komme gerade wieder, höre das in Bayern was passiert ist mit den Ausgangsbeschränkungen.
Bezieht sich aber auf Gruppen, nicht auf einzelne. Wie zu erwarten war.

Die Polizei war heute Nachtmittag schon hier i.Bay. auf Streife, gleich 2Mann im Bulli wie die Straßenmeistereikontrolle, entlang vieler km des Flussufers, wo so einige Partywiesen gelegen sind.
Mich als Radler allein haben sie freundlich vorbeigenickt,
davor auf einer Wiese lagen mehrere Räder, da haben sie erstmal angehalten.

Waren aber nur 3, wie ich im Vorbeifahren gezählt habe, und sah nach Familie aus.

Angler alleine geht, aber mit mehreren iss nicht mehr!
Finde ich in Ordnung, damit kann jeder noch raus,


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch entwickelt sich zu einer tollen Familie. Finde ich echt gut.
> *Lieber Professor, ich bedanke mich bei dir.*
> Die Überraschung ist dir gelungen.


Super Sache!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Naja, da Heinz etwas daran liegt, hab ich das so gut es ging restauriert.
> 
> Nun kann das alte Stück noch eine Weile Fische fangen, bevor sie irgend eine Wand ziert.


Super gemacht  , das ist echte Hilfe mit der Aufarbeitung eines solchen alten Stückes!


----------



## kuttenkarl

jason 1 schrieb:


> @kuttenkarl Petri heil an dich und deiner Liebsten. Soweit ich das verfolgen konnte, habt ihr die ersten Schleien in diesem Jahr hier präsentiert.
> Hut ab. Mal sehen, wann ich hier eine abliefern kann.
> 
> Danke Jason,
> überrascht hat mich der Aal im März.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas und @kuttenkarl: Petri euch beiden, Berichte vom Wasser sind hier derzeit besonders gern gesehen! 

@Professor Tinca: Toll, was du aus einer abgewrackten Rute gezaubert hast! Ich wünsche @Tricast Schonmal viel Spaß damit  morgen am Wasser!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Neu bauen ist auch allemal einfacher als alte Ruten restaurieren.


wie wahr,  wie wahr, aber auch schön wenn so eine Rute wieder zum Leben erweckt wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Heute wieder an die selbe Stelle gefahren, aber wenigstens etwas früher angekommen.
Trotzdem ist, wenn die Sonne kurz vor dem Untergehen ist und das grelle Licht verschwunden ist, die Zeit leider nicht sehr lang.
Obwohl gerade am Datum gesehen, die Tage ist Tag&Nacht-Gleiche, Frühlingsanfang!

Und viel weniger mitgenommen, einfach einiges ausgepackt, denn es sollte auch nur ein Kurzansitz werden.
Dafür braucht man nicht alles für alle Fälle, und das Gepäck war gleich viel leichter, nur noch ein Fahrradkorb am Gepäckträger benötigt.
Und das viel leichtere Futteral mit sozusagen nur halber Belegung  ließ sich viel besser bugsieren auf dem Rad,
hatte den langen Trageriemen einfach mit 2 Zeltleinen abgebunden und passend gemacht und gegen verrutschen gesichert.
Geht viel besser so!

Am Wasser schnell einfach 3 Handvoll angefüttert, zu mehr kam ich dann auch nicht.
Wegen dem vielen Uferkraut und der Erkundung weiter draußen habe ich die Bolo 6m genommen,
die Match 4,5m gestern war deutlich zu kurz. Das hat sich sehr gut ausgewirkt.
Was sich gut erreichen ließ, war mit Loten über die Pose dann eine gefundene tiefere Kante, bei etwa 8m weg vorm Sitzplatz.
Da wurde es fast sprungartig tiefer, letzlich habe ich mir die Tiefe nochmal genau mit Zollstock an der Pose ausgemessen für die nächsten Male,
waren da immerhin über 1,70m , bei einem an sich sehr flach auslaufenden Uferbereich, wo man paar Meter in den Pflanzen mit normalen Gummistiefel ohne Wassereinlauf rausgehen kann.
Und da weiter draußen biss es dann auch intensiv, zuerst ein Aland ähnlich wie gestern.
Dann aber ein schönes Rotauge von 17cm, Zollstock genommen, weil so ein Fischli schon richtig zu was taugen täte.
Etwas mehr zum Ufer geführt, da kamen Minis, ein Bärschli mini wirklich kaum fingerlang, und 2mal Rotauge ~10cm.
Nicht gut.
Wieder weiter raus, noch etwas tiefer und wieder höher gestellt, gut 8m bis 8,5m draußen, was sich mit der Rute gut führen lässt, selbst verzögert.
So gab es noch ein schönes Rotauge.  Und einen kräftigen Widerstand nicht haken können, das wäre wohl das pfundige Rotauge gewesen.
Mir fiel auf, dass ich die Kamera am Ladegerät vergessen hatte. Und wie meine Frau gestern von Rotaugen geträumt hatte.
Also die nächsten müssen mit, weil es richtig düster wurde und bald Schluss sein muss.
Sozusagen auf Ansage kamen noch ein Aland 20 und ein Rotauge 16 in den nächsten paar Minuten, sehr quicklebendig und kräftig.

Es waren aber auch große Fische am buckeln, auch fast unter der Rutenspitze durchschwimmender Schwarm laut Wellenbildung und mal ein Platscher wie auf Jagd,
und weiter draußen kräftige Fische am springen, manchmal gut sichtbar mit rötlichen Flossen.
Aland,Döbel,Rapfen?
Dann doch noch ganz schnell eine Montage mit Treibbrot + Wasserkugel an der Light-Feeder geknüppert, und damit probiert.
Waren aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder alles ruhig. 
Die beste Aktivität war bei Sonne-geht-weg und dann Twilight.
Nachdem es nicht mehr möglich war, die Pose bzw. die Wasserkugel an der Rutenspitze zu sehen, war auch alles wieder ruhig.
Trotzdem kann ich mir im Fließwasser das im Dunkeln wie eine Art Drop-Shot-Angelei vorstellen, schließlich ist eine Feeder zum dran zuppeln gemacht.

Es wurde kalt wegen einsetzenden stärkeren Wind, wohl Wetteränderung ante portas.
Aber mir war in meinem rechtzeitig übergezogenen Fleece-Pulli nicht kalt geworden.

2 Fische habe ich mitgenommen, weil meine Frau sehr an solch Rotaugen & Co interessiert ist.
Vlt. können wir sogar demnächst bei wieder schönem Wetter dahin zusammen raus, als Familie immer möglich.
Die Fischlis nun genauer anschauen und aufmachen, wie gesund die wirklich aussehen.
Evtl. dann Pfannenprobe, in Zeiten von Corona müssen neue Nahrungsquellen erkundet werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heute wieder an die selbe Stelle gefahren, aber wenigstens etwas früher angekommen.



Petri Heil und danke für den ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein Petri an alle Fänger heute! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heute wieder an die selbe Stelle gefahren, aber wenigstens etwas früher angekommen.
> Trotzdem ist, wenn die Sonne kurz vor dem Untergehen ist und das grelle Licht verschwunden ist, die Zeit leider nicht sehr lang.
> Obwohl gerade am Datum gesehen, die Tage ist Tag&Nacht-Gleiche, Frühlingsanfang!
> 
> Und viel weniger mitgenommen, einfach einiges ausgepackt, denn es sollte auch nur ein Kurzansitz werden.
> Dafür braucht man nicht alles für alle Fälle, und das Gepäck war gleich viel leichter, nur noch ein Fahrradkorb am Gepäckträger benötigt.
> Und das viel leichtere Futteral mit sozusagen nur halber Belegung  ließ sich viel besser bugsieren auf dem Rad,
> hatte den langen Trageriemen einfach mit 2 Zeltleinen abgebunden und passend gemacht und gegen verrutschen gesichert.
> Geht viel besser so!
> 
> Am Wasser schnell einfach 3 Handvoll angefüttert, zu mehr kam ich dann auch nicht.
> Wegen dem vielen Uferkraut und der Erkundung weiter draußen habe ich die Bolo 6m genommen,
> die Match 4,5m gestern war deutlich zu kurz. Das hat sich sehr gut ausgewirkt.
> Was sich gut erreichen ließ, war mit Loten über die Pose dann eine gefundene tiefere Kante, bei etwa 8m weg vorm Sitzplatz.
> Da wurde es fast sprungartig tiefer, letzlich habe ich mir die Tiefe nochmal genau mit Zollstock an der Pose ausgemessen für die nächsten Male,
> waren da immerhin über 1,70m , bei einem an sich sehr flach auslaufenden Uferbereich, wo man paar Meter in den Pflanzen mit normalen Gummistiefel ohne Wassereinlauf rausgehen kann.
> Und da weiter draußen biss es dann auch intensiv, zuerst ein Aland ähnlich wie gestern.
> Dann aber ein schönes Rotauge von 17cm, Zollstock genommen, weil so ein Fischli schon richtig zu was taugen täte.
> Etwas mehr zum Ufer geführt, da kamen Minis, ein Bärschli mini wirklich kaum fingerlang, und 2mal Rotauge ~10cm.
> Nicht gut.
> Wieder weiter raus, noch etwas tiefer und wieder höher gestellt, gut 8m bis 8,5m draußen, was sich mit der Rute gut führen lässt, selbst verzögert.
> So gab es noch ein schönes Rotauge.  Und einen kräftigen Widerstand nicht haken können, das wäre wohl das pfundige Rotauge gewesen.
> Mir fiel auf, dass ich die Kamera am Ladegerät vergessen hatte. Und wie meine Frau gestern von Rotaugen geträumt hatte.
> Also die nächsten müssen mit, weil es richtig düster wurde und bald Schluss sein muss.
> Sozusagen auf Ansage kamen noch ein Aland 20 und ein Rotauge 16 in den nächsten paar Minuten, sehr quicklebendig und kräftig.
> 
> Es waren aber auch große Fische am buckeln, auch fast unter der Rutenspitze durchschwimmender Schwarm laut Wellenbildung und mal ein Platscher wie auf Jagd,
> und weiter draußen kräftige Fische am springen, manchmal gut sichtbar mit rötlichen Flossen.
> Aland,Döbel,Rapfen?
> Dann doch noch ganz schnell eine Montage mit Treibbrot + Wasserkugel an der Light-Feeder geknüppert, und damit probiert.
> Waren aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder alles ruhig.
> Die beste Aktivität war bei Sonne-geht-weg und dann Twilight.
> Nachdem es nicht mehr möglich war, die Pose bzw. die Wasserkugel an der Rutenspitze zu sehen, war auch alles wieder ruhig.
> Trotzdem kann ich mir im Fließwasser das im Dunkeln wie eine Art Drop-Shot-Angelei vorstellen, schließlich ist eine Feeder zum dran zuppeln gemacht.
> 
> Es wurde kalt wegen einsetzenden stärkeren Wind, wohl Wetteränderung ante portas.
> Aber mir war in meinem rechtzeitig übergezogenen Fleece-Pulli nicht kalt geworden.
> 
> 2 Fische habe ich mitgenommen, weil meine Frau sehr an solch Rotaugen & Co interessiert ist.
> Vlt. können wir sogar demnächst bei wieder schönem Wetter dahin zusammen raus, als Familie immer möglich.
> Die Fischlis nun genauer anschauen und aufmachen, wie gesund die wirklich aussehen.
> Evtl. dann Pfannenprobe, in Zeiten von Corona müssen neue Nahrungsquellen erkundet werden.


Ein dickes Petri  und danke für den ausführlichen Angel Bericht.


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Nordlichtangler!  Danke für den Bericht.
Und Glückwunsch zum offenbar vielversprechenden Gewässer (dort warst Du jetzt erst zum 2ten Mal, oder?)!


----------



## geomas

___Nachtrag vorneweg: die Posen sind vergeben___

Liebe Leute, hat jemand hier Interesse an einfachen „Pete Warren” Stickfloat-Posen von Middy?
Ich hab ja ne Weile mit diversen Avon/Big Stick-Posen und artverwandten Modellen herumgedingst und brauche diese Middy-Teile nicht mehr, weil ich doch mit etwas größeren=besser sichtbaren Modellen angeln möchte.





Die „Köpfe” sind recht klein und was für Leute mit guten oder besseren Augen.
Bislang hab ich noch keine dieser Posen kaputtbekommen und vermute deshalb als Material Plastik.
Griffbereit habe ich jetzt 3 Stück der Größe 4 No.4 und 1x 6 No.4.

Das sind keine teutonischen Weitwurfwunder, sondern Posen für die sehr feine Angelei im Nahbereich.
Wer Interesse hat bitte melden. Dann gehen die Posen auf die Reise - eine Gegenleistung möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
kann man die Posen auch zum stippen verwenden?


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @geomas
> kann man die Posen auch zum stippen verwenden?



Klar, geht, aber gedacht sind sie nicht dafür. Brauchst Du Stipp-Posen?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Klar, geht, aber gedacht sind sie nicht dafür. Brauchst Du Stipp-Posen?


Ja schon.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Komme gerade wieder, höre das in Bayern was passiert ist mit den Ausgangsbeschränkungen.
> Bezieht sich aber auf Gruppen, nicht auf einzelne. Wie zu erwarten war.
> 
> Die Polizei war heute Nachtmittag schon hier i.Bay. auf Streife, gleich 2Mann im Bulli wie die Straßenmeistereikontrolle, entlang vieler km des Flussufers, wo so einige Partywiesen gelegen sind.
> Mich als Radler allein haben sie freundlich vorbeigenickt,
> davor auf einer Wiese lagen mehrere Räder, da haben sie erstmal angehalten.
> 
> Waren aber nur 3, wie ich im Vorbeifahren gezählt habe, und sah nach Familie aus.
> 
> Angler alleine geht, aber mit mehreren iss nicht mehr!
> Finde ich in Ordnung, damit kann jeder noch raus,



Man kann sogar jemanden mitnehmen mit dem man zusammen wohnt !
So interpretiere ich das auf jeden Fall! 

Allerdings wäre es vielleicht eine Idee das in den Corona Thread zu verschieben? 
Weil es betrifft ja nicht nur die Friedfischangler !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, hat jemand hier Interesse an einfachen „Pete Warren” Stickfloat-Posen von Middy?
> Ich hab ja ne Weile mit diversen Avon/Big Stick-Posen und artverwandten Modellen herumgedingst und brauche diese Middy-Teile nicht mehr, weil ich doch mit etwas größeren=besser sichtbaren Modellen angeln möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die „Köpfe” sind recht klein und was für Leute mit guten oder besseren Augen.
> Bislang hab ich noch keine dieser Posen kaputtbekommen und vermute deshalb als Material Plastik.
> Griffbereit habe ich jetzt 3 Stück der Größe 4 No.4 und 1x 6 No.4.
> 
> Das sind keine teutonischen Weitwurfwunder, sondern Posen für die sehr feine Angelei im Nahbereich.
> Wer Interesse hat bitte melden. Dann gehen die Posen auf die Reise - eine Gegenleistung möchte ich nicht.


Wenn du sie schon nicht mehr siehst...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre es vielleicht eine Idee das in den Corona Thread zu verschieben?
> Weil es betrifft ja nicht nur die Friedfischangler !


Da steht's auch schon! 

Ist hier auch wichtig, wegen der konkreten Sorge um das nicht Angeln zu können/dürfen.
Wir Angler dürfen angeln!


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja schon.



Die Stickfloat-Posen sind eben gerade vergeben, aber wenn Du mir per „Unterhaltung” Deine Adresse schickts kriegst Du ein paar prima Stipp-Posen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du sie schon nicht mehr siehst...!


Ich frage mich immer wieder, was sich manche Posenentwickler dabei gedacht haben.

Ich bin, wie heute am Wasser festgestellt, in Freude am Wasser zu sein und purer Kontemplation, min. 40 Jahre weiter, was das mit den Posen, Typen und Sichtbarkeit betrifft.
Bei manchen "Zombie-Designs" wohl noch ein Jahrhundert mehr, da kann auch Made in Britain nicht helfen !


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da steht's auch schon!
> 
> Ist hier auch wichtig, wegen der konkreten Sorge um das nicht Angeln zu können/dürfen.


Tja wer hat die nicht im Moment! 
Habe mich auch den ganzen Winter auf gutes Wetter und Angeln gefreut! Das neue Tackel zu testen etc .
Aber was will man machen?  Es kommt wie es kommt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Die Stickfloat-Posen sind eben gerade vergeben, aber wenn Du mir per „Unterhaltung” Deine Adresse schickts kriegst Du ein paar prima Stipp-Posen.


Ja mache ich Georg.Danke


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Tja wer hat die nicht im Moment!
> Habe mich auch den ganzen Winter auf gutes Wetter und Angeln gefreut! Das neue Tackel zu testen etc .
> Aber was will man machen?  Es kommt wie es kommt!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich wollte auch zum Herings angeln fahren,fällt leider aus.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch zum Herings angeln fahren,fällt leider aus.


Ich hatte mir auch wirklich schöne Sachen rausgesucht. ....jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das ich wenigstens hier bei uns ans Wasser komme


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch wirklich schöne Sachen rausgesucht. ....jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das ich wenigstens hier bei uns ans Wasser komme


Es kommen auch noch bessere Tage für uns.  
WIR BLEIBEN ZUHAUSE


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
so habe die letzten Tage etwas genutz, war bei mir am Teich und habe etwas den Freischneider bemüht und eine Solaranlage (wer weiss was noch kommt) eingebaut und siehe da meine kleinen lieben sind mega aktiv! Ich war zwei Tage hintereinander dort und am ersten tag konnte man nur etwas größere fische beobachten und am zweiten Tag sogar ganz kleine.... . Leider macht der kälteeinbruch wieder einiges weg.... . 
Leider hatte ichkeine Zeit die angel auszuwerfen... . Schade, wenn man die aktuellen Nachrichten betrachtet

mario


----------



## geomas

Mich ziehts an die frische Luft. Wird aber eben frisch - Wind aus östlichen Richtungen bringt Nachtfrost. 
Mal sehen, was geht. Habe eben mal Olivetten an die Bombrute und die superkurze „Wand” geknüppert. 
Die Angelei gestern und heute war zwar äußerst kurzweilig, brachte ja aber eben eher Masse statt Klasse (Pardon, liebe Fischis, ist nicht böse gemeint).

Schönes Wochenende ohne Dramen allerseits!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So, nochwas zur Nacht, ich habe zwar nicht so ein schönes Futterfoto wie Wuemmehunter Kräuterhering, aber es war was los, kurz und schmerzlos:

So sahen die beiden mitgenommenen Fische um Mitternacht dann schließlich aus,
als 3 Personen von dem kross+auseinandergebratenen probiert hatten:





Ich möchte sagen: Frau und Tochter waren vollstens begeistert bis in die Flossen  ,
Gewässergüteklasse Nummer ist eine Sache, Geruch in der Nase, Appetit und Heisshunger was anderes!


----------



## Tricast

Alle, die heute ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich einen schönen Tag und gute Fänge. Wir wollen später dann auch los und unser Glück versuchen. Nach dem Kälteeinbruch und dann am See wird es sicher ein schwieriges Unterfangen aber mal sehen was geht. Hauptsache man ist draußen an der frischen Luft. Werde die neue alte Rute zum Einsatz bringen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg lieber Heinz!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Tricast 
Ich wünsche dir schöne Stunden am Wasser und dicke Fische !

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus

Hi Heinz,
schreib bitte mal ob ihr erfolgreich gewesen seit. Ich glaube bei dem Wetter wird es mega schwer!


----------



## geomas

Drennan hat (legal) eine ganze Folge von Passion for Angling hochgeladen, um etwas Freude in die schwierigen Zeiten zu bringen. 
Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Drennan hat (legal) eine ganze Folge von Passion for Angling hochgeladen, um etwas Freude in die schwierigen Zeiten zu bringen.
> Danke!


Ich sag ja "Drennan macht glücklich"


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri für Euch. Wir sind an die Elbe gefahren, Tagesscheine werden weiter verkauft. Das Angeln ist aber anspruchsvoll. Hochwasser, viel Äste und Treibgut im Wasser und zwei Montagen habe ich auch schon verloren. Mal sehen, ob sich wenigstens noch die eine oder andere Güster blicken lässt, bevor ich im kalten Ostwind erfriere.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tricast: Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri für Euch. Wir sind an die Elbe gefahren, Tagesscheine werden weiter verkauft. Das Angeln ist aber anspruchsvoll. Hochwasser, viel Äste und Treibgut im Wasser und zwei Montagen habe ich auch schon verloren. Mal sehen, ob sich wenigstens noch die eine oder andere Güster blicken lässt, bevor ich im kalten Ostwind erfriere.
> Anhang anzeigen 340983


Dir trotzdem auch ein Petri und viel Spaß an der Elbe !

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tricast: Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri für Euch. Wir sind an die Elbe gefahren, Tagesscheine werden weiter verkauft. Das Angeln ist aber anspruchsvoll. Hochwasser, viel Äste und Treibgut im Wasser und zwei Montagen habe ich auch schon verloren. Mal sehen, ob sich wenigstens noch die eine oder andere Güster blicken lässt, bevor ich im kalten Ostwind erfriere.
> Anhang anzeigen 340983



Bei dem Wasserstand und Wind kann man dir nur viel Glück wünschen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Hatten wir nicht kürzlich über Ryobi Rollen gesprochen?
Wie es der Zufall so will, habe ich in den Tiefen meiner winzigen Behausung gerade dieses schöne Teil wiedergefunden.
Wenn man die Erlebnisse dieser Rolle in Buchform bringen wollte, bräuchte man mehrere Bände.
Das Ding diente einige Jahre dem Sohn eines Freundes und selbst der hat die nicht kaputt bekommen.
Vom 40 Pfund Karpfen bis zur Muräne beim Unterwasserangeln...
Und funktioniert noch immer so halbwegs - wenn alle Rollen so gebaut würden, wären die Hersteller ruck zuck Pleite...


----------



## Hecht100+

@rhinefisher Toll wenn man sich solche Schätze aufbewahrt. So nach 44 Jahren, das hat doch was.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Hecht, ist die sooo alt?
So lange kann ich die nicht haben - ich dachte Anfang der 80er.. .
Das ist der kleine Angler ganz stolz mit dieser Rolle und Vollglasrute...


----------



## Waller Michel

Wirklich wirklich sehr schön 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich meine das die Powerfuls 1976-1977 heraus kamen, du kannst sie natürlich später gekauft haben.


----------



## Hering 58

@Tricast
Ich wünsche euch schöne Stunden am Wasser .Petri


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
Dir auch  schöne Stunden am Wasser .Petri


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Hecht, ist die sooo alt?
> So lange kann ich die nicht haben - ich dachte Anfang der 80er.. .
> Das ist der kleine Angler ganz stolz mit dieser Rolle und Vollglasrute...
> Anhang anzeigen 340987



Tolles Foto und für die damalige Zeit ein ganz super Highpod !


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich meine das die Powerfuls 1976-1977 heraus kamen, du kannst sie natürlich später gekauft haben.


Ja - Ende 70er würde auch passen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Tolles Foto und für die damalige Zeit ein ganz super Highpod !



Nee - das Bild ist von 2008
Das war allerdings auch ne hammer Kamera für die Zeit.. .
Und ja - das Stativ ist schon ein Gutes - absolut unverwüstlich!
Aber auch irre schwer. .


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Hecht, ist die sooo alt?
> So lange kann ich die nicht haben - ich dachte Anfang der 80er.. .
> Das ist der kleine Angler ganz stolz mit dieser Rolle und Vollglasrute...
> Anhang anzeigen 340987


Das bist du ?Top


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee - das Bild ist von 2008
> Das war allerdings auch ne hammer Kamera für die Zeit.. .
> Und ja - das Stativ ist schon ein Gutes - absolut unverwüstlich!
> Aber auch irre schwer. .


Mir persönlich sind die schweren lieber, das gibt mir ein besseres Gefühl 
Wenn ich so wackelige Alu Drahtesel habe mit Steinen beschwert ......
Keine Ahnung  ist nicht meins 
Fängt schon beim Feedern an ,lieber was aus VA als Alu 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja - Ende 70er würde auch passen.. .


Was mittlerweile auch 40 Jahre sein dürften


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht kürzlich über Ryobi Rollen gesprochen?
> Wie es der Zufall so will, habe ich in den Tiefen meiner winzigen Behausung gerade dieses schöne Teil wiedergefunden.
> Wenn man die Erlebnisse dieser Rolle in Buchform bringen wollte, bräuchte man mehrere Bände.
> Das Ding diente einige Jahre dem Sohn eines Freundes und selbst der hat die nicht kaputt bekommen.
> Vom 40 Pfund Karpfen bis zur Muräne beim Unterwasserangeln...
> Und funktioniert noch immer so halbwegs - wenn alle Rollen so gebaut würden, wären die Hersteller ruck zuck Pleite...


Da hast du die Parallelversion von Ryobi zur Daiwa Silver Serie schön präsentiert!
An dem roten Außenumschlag kannst du sehr gut die Mode Mitte 70er ausmachen, Metallic-Farben waren auch bei Rollen wie Autos angesagt, das grausilber noch die dezenteste.
Übriges: Shimano sah zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ulkiger aus und wackelte Daiwa und Ryobi erstmal lange hinterher ...

Ich bezweifle das inzwischen immer mehr mit der Pleite und den Stammtischparolen zu unzerstörbar usw.
Denn erstens geht immer etwas kaputt, wird fallen gelassen, fällt den Abhang runter, oder wird versenkt gerade vom Boot, oder überfahren.  Ersatz tut immer Not.
Zweitens sind die heutigen Kunststoffrollen viel idiotensicherer, weil elastisch wie ein "Pflummi" und daher verzeihen sie die Abstürze vieler DAU oder DAA sehr viel besser. Versuch mal eine Shimano P3/P4 zu zerbrechen, mit Absturz zu zerschlagen, den Fuß abzuscheren, oder durch umfallen oder Absturz auf den Abschlussknauf der Rute zu zerstören. Allenfalls die Spulenabwurfkante geht durch Kerben schnell kaputt.
Bei Weniganglern u. Anspruchslosen reichen auch die billig gemachten Getriebe selbst ohne ordentliche Schmierung lange hin.
Die E-Spulenkrise hat insofern auch System: Kauf lieber eine neue, meint der Hersteller und damit auch der Händler. "Dyneema sei dank" müsste man öfter mal eine neue Spule mit glatter Kante kaufen.

Von den erwiesen guten Rollen würden sich die Leute aber immer mehr kaufen, ich habe den Absatzmarkt p.Person von Shakespeare &Co für min. 100 Jahre schon erledigt , und es gibt zumindest hier nicht wenige Angler, die auf dem Wege sind gleiches zu tun. Jahreseditionen, andere Farben und Moderichtungen, das hat in den 70er und 80er schon ganz gut funktioniert. Die Angler mit hohem Anspruch sind alle Junkies und tendenziell große Sammler.

Das eigentliche Übel ist, dass den Vertreibern wie z.B. Sears, Shakespeare und dann PureFishing der Gewinn nicht hoch genug war, die müssen als Aktiengesellschaften dauernd wachsen und dauernd mehr rauspressen, das goldene Kalb des Wirtschaftswachstums, das ist das Fatale.
Vlt. wird das jetzt zwangsweise gekillt, das fände ich sehr sinnhaft.


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter, @Tricast (und Susanne) und @geomas: Euch allen viel Erfolg, hoffentlich kann der kleine Temperatursturz euren Angelausflügen nichts anhaben. 

@Nordlichtangler: Petri, auf Infos und Fotos zum Verbleib der Rotaugen hätte man aber durchaus verzichten können, wir sind hier schließlich im Ükel...


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler: Petri, auf Infos und Fotos zum Verbleib der Rotaugen hätte man aber durchaus verzichten können, wir sind hier schließlich im Ükel...


Sei nicht päpstlicher, als der Papst selber. An einem Stammtisch wird das Bier auch mal ausgetrunken und nicht nur besungen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Sei nicht päpstlicher, als der Papst selber. An einem Stammtisch wird das Bier auch mal ausgetrunken und nicht nur besungen!


Ich bin da ganz bei Tobi, wir treten jedem zwischen die Beine der mit verwertungsbildern hier aufschlägt, da ist dass bei Nordlicht für mich nix anderes, nur dass ich ihn kenne und schätze. Mich interessiert nicht was ihr mit euren Fängen macht oder wie ihr über Mutti rutscht und ich bitte abermals, mich mit beidem nicht zu belästigen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> oder wie ihr über Mutti rutscht




Ich hoffe nicht dass hier jemand sowas macht.
"Mutti" besucht man zu Ostern, zu Weihnachten und zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht dass hier jemand sowas macht.
> "Mutti" besucht man zu Ostern, zu Weihnachten und zum Geburtstag.


Ich wohne im Inzestkaff, da gehört das zum guten tun, glücklicherweise bin ich bislang drum herum gekommen meine auszubuddeln


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz bei Tobi, wir treten jedem zwischen die Beine der mit verwertungsbildern hier aufschlägt, da ist dass bei Nordlicht für mich nix anderes, nur dass ich ihn kenne und schätze. Mich interessiert nicht was ihr mit euren Fängen macht oder wie ihr über Mutti rutscht und ich bitte abermals, mich mit beidem nicht zu belästigen


Seht es, wie ihr es sehen wollt. Ich bleibe entspannt, wenn es einen gewissen Rahmen nicht sprengt.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> wenn es einen gewissen Rahmen nicht sprengt.



Jeder einzelne hat eben eine andere Definition von 'gewisser Rahmen'. Sicher war das jetzt  etwas vollkommen anderes als ein blutverschmierte, mit Dreck panierter Döbel im Spülbecken, aber wenn sich solche kleinen Ausnahmen einschleichen, dann werden sie irgendwann Normalität, grade für Neulinge. Dann geht irgendwann jemand nochmal 'in gewissenm Rahmen' über diese kleinen Ausnahmen hinaus und dann wird das zur neuen Normalität. Und das geht immer so weiter, bis wir irgendwann dann beim oben genannten Küchendöbel sind. 

Das ist der Grund warum ich in solchen Fällen immer gleich ermahne - nicht zwangsweise, weil es mich persönlich in dem Moment stören würde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mal was anderes: wenn ich morgen mit der Rostocker Margin Pole auf Beutefang gehe - wie lang sollte die Schnur sein? Die Rute ist iirc 6 m lang


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: wenn ich morgen mit der Rostocker Margin Pole auf Beutefang gehe - wie lang sollte die Schnur sein? Die Rute ist iirc 6 m lang


#

5,50m so dass du sie bequem greifen kannst.


----------



## Andal

...oder entsprechend kürzer, wenn du einen Gummizug drinn hast und abstecken willst und kannst.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jeder einzelne hat eben eine andere Definition von 'gewisser Rahmen'. Sicher war das jetzt  etwas vollkommen anderes als ein blutverschmierte, mit Dreck panierter Döbel im Spülbecken, aber wenn sich solche kleinen Ausnahmen einschleichen, dann werden sie irgendwann Normalität, grade für Neulinge. Dann geht irgendwann jemand nochmal 'in gewissenm Rahmen' über diese kleinen Ausnahmen hinaus und dann wird das zur neuen Normalität. Und das geht immer so weiter, bis wir irgendwann dann beim oben genannten Küchendöbel sind.
> 
> Das ist der Grund warum ich in solchen Fällen immer gleich ermahne - nicht zwangsweise, weil es mich persönlich in dem Moment stören würde.


Wenn ich mir 1-2 x im Jahr einen Rheinnzander munden lasse, tut das dem Schicksalsfluss der Deutschen keinen Abbruch. Und als ich mir in Bayern 1 x im Jahr einen Eimer Rotaugen aus dem Chiemsee fischte, hat das auch keinen Schaden hinterlassen... wenn dann einer, mutmaßlich, pausenlos tote Ü-50er Schleien präsentiert, erhebe auch ich mein Wort - da kann man sicher sein!

Aber alles und jedes auf eine fixe Formel zu brechen, kann ich mir verknusen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: wenn ich morgen mit der Rostocker Margin Pole auf Beutefang gehe - wie lang sollte die Schnur sein? Die Rute ist iirc 6 m lang


550cm INKLUSIVE Vorfach lässt sich super hantieren - länger nur wenn Du einen richtig langen Kescher hast.. .


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 550cm INKLUSIVE Vorfach lässt sich super hantieren - länger nur wenn Du einen richtig langen Kescher hast.. .


Ein zur Rute und Montage passender Kescher ist IMMER Pflicht. Sonst wird alles zu Kampf & Krampf!


----------



## Mescalero

*+++ Buchtipp +++*

Man soll und kann ja wieder mehr lesen in diesen Tagen und warum nicht mal oldschool eine Drucksache schmökern?

Auf Tobias85‘ Empfehlung habe ich mir den folgenden Schinken, anscheinend nur noch antiquarisch erhältlich aber dafür zum symbolischen Preis zu bekommen, besorgt: John Wilson‘s Coarse Fishing Method Manual (Boxtree, 1997)

Für die meisten Stammtischbrüder gibt es vermutlich wenig Neues zu entdecken, von den vielen pittoresken Landschaftsfotos abgesehen. Wenn jemand jedoch so wie ich noch nicht so lange im Geschäft ist, gibt das _Manual _eine Fülle an Informationen preis, kurzweilig und ansprechend präsentiert noch dazu.
Es werden zahllose Methoden des Grund- und Posenfischens detailliert beschrieben, auch ein bisschen Spinnerei und Fliegengewedel. Der Schwerpunkt liegt aber deutlich auf dem Ledgering, Feedern, Trotting etc.
Auf jede Variante wird genauestens eingegangen, es gibt jeweils Hinweise zum Wasser, Fisch, Köder/Futter und Ausrüstung.

Ich habe nach und nach den kompletten Bestand an Angelliteratur der hiesigen Bibliothek durchforstet - dieses Buch ist mehr wert, als sämtliche vorher gelesene zusammen! 

Danke nochmals an @Tobias85 !


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich bin gerade mit dem Punkt meiner Laserwasserwaage durch Zufall in meinem Aquarium gelandet. Wie sich der Schwarm Salmler auf diesen Punkt auf den Steinen gestürzt hat, da kommen einen die wildesten Ideen für die Anlockung. Hat von euch einer auch schon mal solche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit dem Punkt meiner Laserwasserwaage durch Zufall in meinem Aquarium gelandet. Wie sich der Schwarm Salmler auf diesen Punkt auf den Steinen gestürzt hat, da kommen einen die wildesten Ideen für die Anlockung. Hat von euch einer auch schon mal solche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Ist aber generell durch die Fischereigesetze untersagt! Mit Licht zu locken! 
Wahrscheinlich weil es so gut funktioniert


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit dem Punkt meiner Laserwasserwaage durch Zufall in meinem Aquarium gelandet. Wie sich der Schwarm Salmler auf diesen Punkt auf den Steinen gestürzt hat, da kommen einen die wildesten Ideen für die Anlockung. Hat von euch einer auch schon mal solche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Außer mit Gedanken, wie man einen Laserpointer als Marker verwenden könnte, kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Tenkara auf Salmler  mit Spotlight.


----------



## Andal

Aber ich denke, dass die ganze Laser-Gaudi in freier Wildbahn ganz schnell durch Entfernungen, Wassertrübung und zu flache Einfallswinkel an ihre Grenzen kommt.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Man könnte mit dem Pointer den Fischen zeigen wo der Wurm liegt.


----------



## Andal

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Man könnte mit dem Pointer den Fischen zeigen wo der Wurm liegt.


GPS gesteuert, per Drohne... alle Mann an die Zwillen und freie Jagd!


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass die ganze Laser-Gaudi in freier Wildbahn ganz schnell durch Entfernungen, Wassertrübung und zu flache Einfallswinkel an ihre Grenzen kommt.


Das ist durchaus möglich, im Aquarium ist der Winkel passend und das Wasser klar.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> GPS gesteuert, per Drohne... alle Mann an die Zwillen und freie Jagd!


Klingt extrem waidgerecht


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus möglich, im Aquarium ist der Winkel passend und das Wasser klar.


Was braucht man dann?





MEHR POWER!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf 
Mit einem 180kw Notstromdiesel hinterm LKW am See, besorgst du den Laser für den Kochfisch


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Mit einem 180kw Notstromdiesel hinterm LKW am See, besorgst du den Laser für den Kochfisch











						Laserscape Kassel – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ich kenne jemanden der da Zugang hat


----------



## Hecht100+

OK, meinst du das 180 kw ausreichen??? CAT kann höher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir 1-2 x im Jahr einen Rheinnzander munden lasse, tut das dem Schicksalsfluss der Deutschen keinen Abbruch. Und als ich mir in Bayern 1 x im Jahr einen Eimer Rotaugen aus dem Chiemsee fischte, hat das auch keinen Schaden hinterlassen... wenn dann einer, mutmaßlich, pausenlos tote Ü-50er Schleien präsentiert, erhebe auch ich mein Wort - da kann man sicher sein!
> 
> Aber alles und jedes auf eine fixe Formel zu brechen, kann ich mir verknusen!


Genau! 
Also Fisch essen und Freude an schönen Fischplatten etc. zu haben gehört für mich einfach dazu.

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage des C&R Zirkus, auch der Fischereirechtlichen usw.
(auch: Ess+Fressnachweis)

Ich hätte jetzt noch lieber einen ganz leeren Teller gezeigt , das wäre in jeder Hinsicht orgineller und sauberer!
Aber die Friteuse war nicht zur Verfügung, und deswegen waren einige Gräten nicht eßbar.
Sorry dafür!


----------



## geomas

Ohh, war das kalt am Wasser...

Ein wirklich kalter Ostwind kam übers Wasser und hat, als die Sonne mir den Rücken nicht mehr wärmte, die nachmittägliche Angelsession doch verkürzt.
Ich bibbere immer noch ein wenig. War heute an einer anderen Stelle, etwa 100m weiter. 






Hab mit der wunderbaren Tricast Pond Wand geangelt, 6g Olivette auf der Hauptschnur laufend. 
Stopper überm direkt angeknoteten kurzen Vorfach. 18er Wide Gape mit Quickstop.
2 Scheibchen Bread Punch als Köder, der mitgeschleppte Bio-Mais blieb im Glas.

Gab heute weder Ukelei noch Rotfeder, ausschließlich Plötz bis 28cm. Das nächste Mal werde ich an der Hakengröße „feilen”.
Hatte relativ viele Fehlbisse heute.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: wenn ich morgen mit der Rostocker Margin Pole auf Beutefang gehe - wie lang sollte die Schnur sein? Die Rute ist iirc 6 m lang



Die Rute hat ohne die Mini-Verlängerung 5m. Als Schnurlänge würde ich dann so 4einhalb bis maximal 5 Meter empfehlen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@geomas
Petri zu den doch-noch Fischen unter fiesen Bedingungen! 
Der Haken sieht mir viel zu schwer aus.


Hier hat es zuviel geregnet, ich hoffe auf morgen.
Wobei was macht das ganze Gerümpel im Fluss bei neuem Regen?


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Ich werde einen leichteren und etwas größeren Hair-Rigger-Haken probieren, evtl. auch einen deutlich größeren dünndrahtigen Feederhaken und dann direkte Anköderung.
Der heute benutzte 18er Drennan Wide Gape ist ein winziger Haken, nur eben recht dickdrahtig (das Foto trügt etwas).


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, war das kalt am Wasser...
> 
> Ein wirklich kalter Ostwind kam übers Wasser und hat, als die Sonne mir den Rücken nicht mehr wärmte, die nachmittägliche Angelsession doch verkürzt.
> Ich bibbere immer noch ein wenig. War heute an einer anderen Stelle, etwa 100m weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab mit der wunderbaren Tricast Pond Wand geangelt, 6g Olivette auf der Hauptschnur laufend.
> Stopper überm direkt angeknoteten kurzen Vorfach. 18er Wide Gape mit Quickstop.
> 2 Scheibchen Bread Punch als Köder, der mitgeschleppte Bio-Mais blieb im Glas.
> 
> Gab heute weder Ukelei noch Rotfeder, ausschließlich Plötz bis 28cm. Das nächste Mal werde ich an der Hakengröße „feilen”.
> Hatte relativ viele Fehlbisse heute.



Trotzdem ein herzliches Petri zur Plötz 

LG aus dem kalten Braunschweig


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, war das kalt am Wasser...



Ja ein eisiger starker Wind heute.

Petri Heil zu den Plötzen und Respekt dafür dass du überhaupt angeln warst.


----------



## nostradamus

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Inzestkaff, da gehört das zum guten tun, ....



Hi mein bester,
das erzähle ich den anderen aus deinem Kaff


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, war das kalt am Wasser...
> 
> Ein wirklich kalter Ostwind kam übers Wasser und hat, als die Sonne mir den Rücken nicht mehr wärmte, die nachmittägliche Angelsession doch verkürzt.
> Ich bibbere immer noch ein wenig. War heute an einer anderen Stelle, etwa 100m weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab mit der wunderbaren Tricast Pond Wand geangelt, 6g Olivette auf der Hauptschnur laufend.
> Stopper überm direkt angeknoteten kurzen Vorfach. 18er Wide Gape mit Quickstop.
> 2 Scheibchen Bread Punch als Köder, der mitgeschleppte Bio-Mais blieb im Glas.
> 
> Gab heute weder Ukelei noch Rotfeder, ausschließlich Plötz bis 28cm. Das nächste Mal werde ich an der Hakengröße „feilen”.
> Hatte relativ viele Fehlbisse heute.


Petri zu den Plötzen,top das du bei dem Wetter los warst.


----------



## Jason

Petri Georg. Mir wäre es zu kalt zum fischen gewesen. Habe den ganzen Tag Erde geschippt und selbst da ist es mir durch den eisigen Wind nicht warm geworden. Wünsche euch ein schönes WE. Passt auf euch auf und bleibt gesund.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Die Rute hat ohne die Mini-Verlängerung 5m. Als Schnurlänge würde ich dann so 4einhalb bis maximal 5 Meter empfehlen.
> Viel Erfolg!


Ich habe jetzt oben eingeschlauft (gelbes Gummi, laut Packung für SCHPESSIMEN) und dann 18er GTM bis ~50cm vor Griffende abgelängt. Der Rest kam auf die 4 3/4" Pin. Bin sehr gespannt, will morgen beide Ruten (Pole und Bolo mit neuer Alipin) fischen (nacheinander) und inschallah auf beiden einen Hochwasserfisch fangen. Dendros liegen bereit, ansonsten gibt es Mais und Leber. Auf Brötchenkauf verzichte ich aktuell


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg in Sachen Hochwasser-Großmaulfisch! 
Du bist ja dank des langen Kescherstiels relativ flexibel bei der Landung und mußt den Fang nicht wie ein Lang-Lang-Wettkampfangler „in die Hand” schwingen.
Ich werde wohl morgen auch noch mal los, habe aber zu arbeiten am späten Nachmittag und muß mir noch einen Plan machen.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt oben eingeschlauft (gelbes Gummi, laut Packung für SCHPESSIMEN) und dann 18er GTM bis ~50cm vor Griffende abgelängt. Der Rest kam auf die 4 3/4" Pin. Bin sehr gespannt, will morgen beide Ruten (Pole und Bolo mit neuer Alipin) fischen (nacheinander) und inschallah auf beiden einen Hochwasserfisch fangen. Dendros liegen bereit, ansonsten gibt es Mais und Leber. Auf Brötchenkauf verzichte ich aktuell


Wo willst du denn angeln?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - der kleine 18er Wide Gape mit Widerhaken war mit klammen Fingern schlecht zu greifen. 
Anstelle des Hakenlösers hab ich ne sehr kleine Arterienklemme benutzt und war sehr angetan. 
Hatte mir neulich 2 winzige der Edelstahl-Zängelchen besorgt und konnte diese erstmalig sinnvoll einsetzen.
Für etwas größere Haken (von etwa Größe 14 aufwärts) find ich konventionelle Hakenlöser praktikabler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Richtig gute Arterienklemmen gehören für mich zur Standardausrüstung


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtig gute Arterienklemmen gehören für mich zur Standardausrüstung


Habe ich auch in absolut jedem Tackelkasten min eine drin! 

LG


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte Arterienklemmen (und artverwandte Zangen...) immer beim Raubfischkrams. 
Aber heute hat sie sich die kurze=handliche Ausführung als sehr nützlich erwiesen. 
Man lernt eben nie aus.


----------



## Andal

Alles mögliche chirurgische Gerät kann man heute ja vergleichsweise billig übers Netz einkaufen. Da muss keiner mehr im Krankenhaus klauen, oder eine kranke Schwester angraben.


----------



## Jason

Hier muss man in letzter Zeit drauf achten, wo man draufklickt. Alles voller Werbung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri an alle die raus könnten. Ich hab morgen früh endlich ein kleines 2 Stunden Angelfenster. Wünscht mir Glück dass der Wind nicht zu eisig weht


----------



## Andal

Btw...... chirurgische Instrumente. Liston Messer, also Amputationsmesser, gehören zu den allerschärfsten Messern, die man kaufen kann. Sicher nicht die schönsten, aber über die zähe Haut von Aalen, oder Lumbs lachen die nur.


----------



## Andal

...und Köderstopper, aus der getrockneten Pelle von Aalen hergestellt, halten jedem Gewaltwurf stand!


----------



## rutilus69

Erstmal ein dickes Petri Heil an alle die heute draußen waren!
Ich habe heute auch mal getestet, ob bei Ostwind die Fische wirklich nicht so gut beißen.
Also schön dick eingepackt ab an den Kanal. 
Der Plan war, mit leichter Posenrute ein bisschen die Plötzen zu ärgern.
Angefüttert habe ich mit einer Mischung aus Sensas Etang und VdE Plötzenfutter in schwarz. Als Köder kam die gute alte Brotflocke zum Einsatz. 
Was soll ich sagen: es kommt immer anders als man denkt.

Kurzes stoppen der Pose, zwei-, dreimal kurzes abtauchen und dann gib ihm. Die Bremse war zum Glück gut genug eingestellt und ich kann jetzt bestätigen, dass die Daiwa Sensor Float eine semiparabolische Aktion hat   
Ich dachte noch "wow, das muss ein großer Brassen sein" als nach einigen Fluchten ein Spiegelkarpfen von 40cm in den Kescher glitt.
Na gut, kann ja mal passieren und weiter gehts.
Aber irgendwie hatte ich wohl einen Trupp dieser halbstarken Rowdys angelockt. Es ging, mit ein paaar Unterbrechungen durch Güster und mittlere Plötzen, munter so weiter.
Nach 7 (in Worten: sieben!) Karpfen in der halbstarken Größe bis 60cm (und alle sehr wohlgenährt) habe ich dann entnervt aufgegeben. O.K., die Kälte und der Wind waren auch nicht ganz unschuldig daran, dass ich nach 4 Stunden eingepackt habe.

Da will man einfach in Ruhe ein paar Plötzen fangen und dann sowas. Rowdys!!


----------



## Tricast

Ich war Heute auch draußen mit der neuen alten Rute. Lange haben wir es auch nicht ausgehalten so mitten im Wind zu sitzen. Susanne hat erst garnicht aufgebaut und ich auch nur das notwendigste. Bisschen Futter eingeworfen und ein paar Maden geschossen. Zwei kleine Rotaugen haben sich erbarmt und die Rute entschneidert. Macht schon Spaß mit so einer alten Gerte zu angeln, wird wohl jetzt öfter zum Einsatz kommen. Allen Anderen noch ein schönes Wochenende wünschen 

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69

Petri zu den Fischen ,schön das du bei dem Wetter los warst.Schönes Foto vom Karpfen.


----------



## rutilus69

Und dann kam noch etwas wundervoll gefärbtes beim letzten Wurf zum Vorschein:




Ich würde sagen Rotfeder, aber genau nachgeschaut habe ich nicht, weil ich einfach nur noch nach Hause wollte


----------



## Waller Michel

Wow @rutilus69 
Ein dickes Petri zum schönen Karpfen an der Sensor Float ! Die Rute liebe ich auch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@Tricast
dir auch ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Waller Michel

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und dann kam noch etwas wundervoll gefärbtes beim letzten Wurf zum Vorschein:
> Anhang anzeigen 341011
> 
> Ich würde sagen Rotfeder, aber genau nachgeschaut habe ich nicht, weil ich einfach nur noch nach Hause wollte


Wäre besser zu erkennen wenn die Rückenflosse mit auf dem Bild wäre ....aber aufgrund des gekielten Bauchs würde ich auch sagen Rotfeder  Petri


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich war Heute auch draußen mit der neuen alten Rute. Lange haben wir es auch nicht ausgehalten so mitten im Wind zu sitzen. Susanne hat erst garnicht aufgebaut und ich auch nur das notwendigste. Bisschen Futter eingeworfen und ein paar Maden geschossen. Zwei kleine Rotaugen haben sich erbarmt und die Rute entschneidert. Macht schon Spaß mit so einer alten Gerte zu angeln, wird wohl jetzt öfter zum Einsatz kommen. Allen Anderen noch ein schönes Wochenende wünschen
> 
> Susanne und Heinz


Dir selbstverständlich auch ein herzliches Petri zu den Plötzen 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Kurzes stoppen der Pose, zwei-, dreimal kurzes abtauchen und dann gib ihm. Die Bremse war zum Glück gut genug eingestellt und ich kann jetzt bestätigen, dass die Daiwa Sensor Float eine semiparabolische Aktion hat


dickes Petri! 
Über ordentlich Karpfen zum Rutentest kann man doch nicht meckern, das ist ideal für einen Schnelltest.

Für eine Rotfederbestimmung wäre ein Ganzfoto viel einfacher.
Schön ist das mit dem Licht aber!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich war Heute auch draußen mit der neuen alten Rute. Lange haben wir es auch nicht ausgehalten so mitten im Wind zu sitzen. Susanne hat erst garnicht aufgebaut und ich auch nur das notwendigste. Bisschen Futter eingeworfen und ein paar Maden geschossen. Zwei kleine Rotaugen haben sich erbarmt und die Rute entschneidert. Macht schon Spaß mit so einer alten Gerte zu angeln, wird wohl jetzt öfter zum Einsatz kommen.


Heinz, super, das ist doch eine erfreuliche Nachricht!  
Und wunderbar mit deiner alten Flamme.


----------



## Tobias85

Wieder so viele Fische...herzliche Petris gehen an @geomas, @rutilus69 und natürlich an @Tricast mit Susanne und neuer alter Rute 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe nach und nach den kompletten Bestand an Angelliteratur der hiesigen Bibliothek durchforstet - dieses Buch ist mehr wert, als sämtliche vorher gelesene zusammen!



Freut mich, dass du von dem alten Schinken so begeistert bist.  Für jeden Ükel ein mehr als brauchbares Nachschlagewerk.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit dem Punkt meiner Laserwasserwaage durch Zufall in meinem Aquarium gelandet. Wie sich der Schwarm Salmler auf diesen Punkt auf den Steinen gestürzt hat, da kommen einen die wildesten Ideen für die Anlockung. Hat von euch einer auch schon mal solche Erfahrungen gemacht?



In der Natur in den nährstoffarmen Schwarzwassern schnappen Salmler ja nach allem, was irgendwie vielleicht Nahrung sein könnte. Außerdem sind sie im Aquarium durch das Füttern meist dran gewöhnt, dass alles auffällige wahrscheinlich Nahrung ist. In unseren Seen dürfte man damit maximal Lockerfolg auf Fische haben, die sich ebenso Hals über Kopf auf alles Fressbare stürzen. Aber wenn die erstmal merken, dass das nichts fressbares ist, dann sind die auch sofort wieder weg. Ne schöne Futrerwolke ist da sicher meilenweit überlegen.


----------



## Andal

Man muss vor allem bedenken, dass auch im klarsten Bergbach noch genügend Partikel unterwegs sind, die dann zu einer entsprechenden Brechung und Streuung führen. Alleine das dürfte den Einsatz eines Lasers unter Wasser zu keinem vernünftigen Ende bringen.


----------



## geomas

Haha, dickes und herzliches Petri, lieber @rutilus69 , zur Karpfenbande und den anderen Cypriniden! 
Ich hab sowas mit halbstarken Karpfen auch mal erlebt im März, als ob die von einem auf den anderen Tag wach geworden sind...
Und das „Rotflossen-Foto” fetzt!


----------



## geomas

Lieber Heinz, schön, daß Du trotz widrigster Umstände die restaurierte Rute entschneidern konntest!
Irgendwann wird das Wetter schon angenehmer werden und Du kannst die Angeli noch mehr genießen.


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
ich habe vor paar wochen von browning den Magic Trolles Comfort Box gekauft und muss sagen, dass ich schon begeistert bin. Warum? Es ist bequem, die Räder sind gescheit und ich hoffe, dass ich bei mir am Teich nicht mehr so viel tragen muss.
Hat jemand damit erfahrung?
Mario


----------



## geomas

^ Hi Mario, 
ab und an wurde die Trolley Comfort Box bereits im AB erwähnt. 
Ich hatte diese ne Weile auf dem „Radar”, mich dann aber gegen sie entschieden.
Schön, daß Du gut mit ihr klar kommst!


----------



## nostradamus

Danke dir. Sutze mal die Suchfunktion. 
Wie gesagt, habe das Ding für meinen Teich um meine Angelsachen mal 150 m zu transportieren und mich dann mal paar minuten bequem zu setzen. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich so meine Angelsachen am Teich schön darin aufbewahren kann. Habe ihn gebraucht für 40 Euro bekommen. 

Wenn interesse besteht, werde ich später mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.... 
danke
mario


----------



## geomas

nostradamus schrieb:


> Danke dir. Sutze mal die Suchfunktion.
> Wie gesagt, habe das Ding für meinen Teich um meine Angelsachen mal 150 m zu transportieren und mich dann mal paar minuten bequem zu setzen. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich so meine Angelsachen am Teich schön darin aufbewahren kann. Habe ihn gebraucht für 40 Euro bekommen.
> 
> Wenn interesse besteht, werde ich später mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben....
> danke
> mario



Ja, ein kleiner Bericht wäre prima. Spannend fände ich zum Beispiel, wie groß das Hauptfach unterm Sitz ist.
40€ ist bei über 150€ Neupreis ein Schnäppchen - Glückwunsch!


----------



## nostradamus

dachte ich mir auch! 
Ich messe es mal aus. Kann leider etwas länger dauern, da man ja nicht weiss, ob man so einfach mal fahren kann....


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss vor allem bedenken, dass auch im klarsten Bergbach noch genügend Partikel unterwegs sind, die dann zu einer entsprechenden Brechung und Streuung führen. Alleine das dürfte den Einsatz eines Lasers unter Wasser zu keinem vernünftigen Ende bringen.


Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie man auf der Brücke über den Forellen steht und diese mit dem Pointer näher ans Ufer, in Reichweite des Angelbuddys bugsiert 
Bestimmt äußerst amüsant!
Ein dickes Petri noch schnell in die Runde!
Ich komme leider momentan weder zum Fischen noch dazu regelmäßig den Ükel zu studieren, da verliert man schnell den Anschluss ...
Groetjes Männer
Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Tikey0815

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe vor paar wochen von browning den Magic Trolles Comfort Box gekauft und muss sagen, dass ich schon begeistert bin. Warum? Es ist bequem, die Räder sind gescheit und ich hoffe, dass ich bei mir am Teich nicht mehr so viel tragen muss.
> Hat jemand damit erfahrung?
> Mario


Den Trolley hab ich seit zwei Jahren und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit, klasse Verarbeitung !


----------



## Thomas.

habe gerade mal mein Pony mit Luft befüllt, und nach Monaten mal den ersten ausritt gemacht, nach 1,9km habe ich das ziel erreicht und war am Vereins Gewässer unseres Städtchen, in dem ich immer noch nicht Mitglied bin (vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern). Nach weiteren 2km bin ich total erschöpft wieder zu Hause angekommen.
und hier mal ein paar Bilder, das Flüsschen ist genau 500m von mir entfernt, und wenn ich über einer Wiese gehen würde ca. 200m von meinen Garten aus.








hinter der Baumreihe Beginen die NL


----------



## Waller Michel

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe gerade mal mein Pony mit Luft befüllt, und nach Monaten mal den ersten ausritt gemacht, nach 1,9km habe ich das ziel erreicht und war am Vereins Gewässer unseres Städtchen, in dem ich immer noch nicht Mitglied bin (vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern). Nach weiteren 2km bin ich total erschöpft wieder zu Hause angekommen.
> und hier mal ein paar Bilder, das Flüsschen ist genau 500m von mir entfernt, und wenn ich über einer Wiese gehen würde ca. 200m von meinen Garten aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 341023
> Anhang anzeigen 341024
> Anhang anzeigen 341025
> Anhang anzeigen 341026
> Anhang anzeigen 341027
> 
> 
> hinter der Baumreihe Beginen die NL



Wunderschönen Dort  !!!!!
Für die nähe zu NL ,sei dir mein Neid gewiss !

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe gerade mal mein Pony mit Luft befüllt, und nach Monaten mal den ersten ausritt gemacht, nach 1,9km habe ich das ziel erreicht und war am Vereins Gewässer unseres Städtchen, in dem ich immer noch nicht Mitglied bin (vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern). Nach weiteren 2km bin ich total erschöpft wieder zu Hause angekommen.
> und hier mal ein paar Bilder, das Flüsschen ist genau 500m von mir entfernt, und wenn ich über einer Wiese gehen würde ca. 200m von meinen Garten aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 341023
> Anhang anzeigen 341024
> Anhang anzeigen 341025
> Anhang anzeigen 341026
> Anhang anzeigen 341027
> 
> 
> hinter der Baumreihe Beginen die NL




Tolle Bilder Thomas.
Wunderschöne Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## Ukel

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe gerade mal mein Pony mit Luft befüllt, und nach Monaten mal den ersten ausritt gemacht, nach 1,9km habe ich das ziel erreicht und war am Vereins Gewässer unseres Städtchen, in dem ich immer noch nicht Mitglied bin (vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern). Nach weiteren 2km bin ich total erschöpft wieder zu Hause angekommen.
> und hier mal ein paar Bilder, das Flüsschen ist genau 500m von mir entfernt, und wenn ich über einer Wiese gehen würde ca. 200m von meinen Garten aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 341023
> Anhang anzeigen 341024
> Anhang anzeigen 341025
> Anhang anzeigen 341026
> Anhang anzeigen 341027
> 
> 
> hinter der Baumreihe Beginen die NL


Sehr schön dort, besonders das Flüsschen gefällt mir von der Größe her. Hat es auch Abschnitte, wo es nicht so eingezwängt ist?
Mein Drahtesel wird auch gleich gesattelt, will mal unseren Fluss checken, ob das Hochwasser jetzt soweit zurückgegangen ist, dass man den Fischen wieder nachstellen kann.


----------



## Thomas.

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wunderschönen Dort  !!!!!
> Für die nähe zu NL ,sei dir mein Neid gewiss !
> 
> LG


ja es ist schon nett hier, und unter normalen umständn ist die nähe zu NL wassertechnisch schon ein Traum, weshalb ich es auch bis heute nicht für nötig gehalten habe hier in einen Verein beizutreten



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Thomas.
> Wunderschöne Gewässer hast du da.



danke, aber das ist hier bei mir im umkreis (10km mit Auto) auf einer Skala von 1-10 so eine 5



Ukel schrieb:


> Sehr schön dort, besonders das Flüsschen gefällt mir von der Größe her. Hat es auch Abschnitte, wo es nicht so eingezwängt ist?
> Mein Drahtesel wird auch gleich gesattelt, will man unseren Fluss checken, ob das Hochwasser jetzt soweit zurückgegangen ist, dass man den Fischen wieder nachstellen kann.



ja da gibt es einige sehr nette stellen hier die aber so gut wie nie beangelt werden, zumindest auf Friedfisch


----------



## Thomas.

zu dem Fluss noch mal, ca 6-7km weiter auf Niederländischer Seite vor nicht all zur langer zeit ist dieses passiert,


----------



## Hecht100+

Wieso meine ich jemanden zu kennen, der jetzt nach diesen Bildern kaum noch ruhig im Sessel sitzen kann. Schöne Ecke hast du da.


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> zu dem Fluss noch mal, ca 6-7km weiter auf Niederländischer Seite vor nicht all zur langer zeit ist dieses passiert,


war der falsche Link habe berichtigt, der andre war zu klein


----------



## Tobias85

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie man auf der Brücke über den Forellen steht und diese mit dem Pointer näher ans Ufer, in Reichweite des Angelbuddys bugsiert
> Bestimmt äußerst amüsant!



Funktioniert aber nur auf Catfish


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe gerade mal mein Pony mit Luft befüllt, und nach Monaten mal den ersten ausritt gemacht, nach 1,9km habe ich das ziel erreicht und war am Vereins Gewässer unseres Städtchen, in dem ich immer noch nicht Mitglied bin (vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern). Nach weiteren 2km bin ich total erschöpft wieder zu Hause angekommen.
> und hier mal ein paar Bilder, das Flüsschen ist genau 500m von mir entfernt, und wenn ich über einer Wiese gehen würde ca. 200m von meinen Garten aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 341023
> Anhang anzeigen 341024
> Anhang anzeigen 341025
> Anhang anzeigen 341026
> Anhang anzeigen 341027
> 
> 
> hinter der Baumreihe Beginen die NL


Habe noch ein Bild vom vorigem Jahr gefunden von der anderen Seite aus gesehen, da hatte ich mir mal einen Tagesschein gegönnt


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Am Donnerstag war ich 3 Std. am RMD-Kanal. Eine Handvoll gefüttert. Kleie mit etwas Mais und Pinkies. Nach ner 1/2 Std. erste zaghafte Bisse auf Made, aber nichts
gehangen. Dann aufgerüstet, 10er Haken mit Maiskorn. Was soll ich sagen. Die wollten Mais. 11 schöne Rotaugen bis 30cm. Abends sind dann die Lauben gestiegen. Am Freitag bin ich dann am Nachmittag an unseren kleinen Baggersee gefahren. Wegen dem Wetter..... und vielleicht die erste Schleie
im Jahr. Über den Winter habe ich meine alte Sportex - gekauft vor 46 J. - nachlackiert. Wahrscheinlich hat sie zu stark geglänzt und wurde gesehen.  
Den ganzen Tag kein Zupfer auf Maiskorn mit Dentro. Der Wetterumschwung halt. Langweilig wars trotzdem nicht. 7 Schwäne haben sich um die besten Plätze gestritten.
Der Eisvogel ist 2x über den See Richtung Altmühl geflogen. Die Frösche oder Kröten haben sich gepaart, so war ganz schön Bewegung im Wasser. Peepschow !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht!

Petri Heil zum gelungenen Ansitz!!


----------



## Thomas.

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> .Über den Winter habe ich meine alte Sportex - gekauft vor 46 J. - nachlackiert. Wahrscheinlich hat sie zu stark geglänzt und wurde gesehen.
> Den ganzen Tag kein Zupfer auf Maiskorn mit Dentro. Der Wetterumschwung halt.



das lag zu 100% an der Rolle, falsche Porno Rolle an sehr schöne Rute geht nicht


----------



## Tobias85

Ich sag's ja: So werden abgeschlagene Fische im Ükel langsam Normalität...


----------



## Hering 58

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe gerade mal mein Pony mit Luft befüllt, und nach Monaten mal den ersten ausritt gemacht, nach 1,9km habe ich das ziel erreicht und war am Vereins Gewässer unseres Städtchen, in dem ich immer noch nicht Mitglied bin (vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern). Nach weiteren 2km bin ich total erschöpft wieder zu Hause angekommen.
> und hier mal ein paar Bilder, das Flüsschen ist genau 500m von mir entfernt, und wenn ich über einer Wiese gehen würde ca. 200m von meinen Garten aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 341023
> Anhang anzeigen 341024
> Anhang anzeigen 341025
> Anhang anzeigen 341026
> Anhang anzeigen 341027
> 
> 
> hinter der Baumreihe Beginen die NL


Wunderschöne Bilder,wunderschöne Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich sag's ja: So werden abgeschlagene Fische im Ükel langsam Normalität...




Schreib es doch noch nett und ausführlich für die Neuen.
Die wissen das evtl. nicht.


----------



## Hering 58

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag war ich 3 Std. am RMD-Kanal. Eine Handvoll gefüttert. Kleie mit etwas Mais und Pinkies. Nach ner 1/2 Std. erste zaghafte Bisse auf Made, aber nichts
> gehangen. Dann aufgerüstet, 10er Haken mit Maiskorn. Was soll ich sagen. Die wollten Mais. 11 schöne Rotaugen bis 30cm. Abends sind dann die Lauben gestiegen. Am Freitag bin ich dann am Nachmittag an unseren kleinen Baggersee gefahren. Wegen dem Wetter..... und vielleicht die erste Schleie
> im Jahr. Über den Winter habe ich meine alte Sportex - gekauft vor 46 J. - nachlackiert. Wahrscheinlich hat sie zu stark geglänzt und wurde gesehen.
> Den ganzen Tag kein Zupfer auf Maiskorn mit Dentro. Der Wetterumschwung halt. Langweilig wars trotzdem nicht. 7 Schwäne haben sich um die besten Plätze gestritten.
> Der Eisvogel ist 2x über den See Richtung Altmühl geflogen. Die Frösche oder Kröten haben sich gepaart, so war ganz schön Bewegung im Wasser. Peepschow !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341038
> Anhang anzeigen 341039
> Anhang anzeigen 341040
> Anhang anzeigen 341041


Wunderschöner Bericht,Petri zum gelungenen Ansitz


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib es doch noch nett und ausführlich für die Neuen.
> Die wissen das evtl. nicht.



Wir hatten das Thema ja erst gestern, abet dann verweise ich hiermit nochmal auf den allerersten Beitrag im Ükel, dort hat Fanta sich dazu ja geäußert, was im groben hier erwünscht ist und was nicht. Common agreement ist seit jeher, dass untwr anderem Verwertungsfotos und Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen hier im Ükel ungern gesehen sind.


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> das lag zu 100% an der Rolle, falsche Porno Rolle an sehr schöne Rute geht nicht



Auch eine Schleie hat ihren Stolz


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Thomas. schrieb:


> das lag zu 100% an der Rolle, falsche Porno Rolle an sehr schöne Rute geht nicht


Stimmt! Aber die war gerade frei. Wird geändert.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Thema ja erst gestern, abet dann verweise ich hiermit nochmal auf den allerersten Beitrag im Ükel, dort hat Fanta sich dazu ja geäußert, was im groben hier erwünscht ist und was nicht. Common agreement ist seit jeher, dass untwr anderem Verwertungsfotos und Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen hier im Ükel ungern gesehen sind.


Sorry, hab ich übersehen. Passiert nicht wieder.


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Als ich heute gegen Mittag vor die Tür gegangen bin, lag ein Päckchen auf der Treppe. Da der Kontakt mit anderen Menschen ja so weit wie möglich vermieden werden soll, legt unsere Postbotin die Pakete und Päckchen nur noch vor die Tür. Schade eigentlich. Ich habe immer
> so gerne tief in ihre hübschen Augen geschaut.  Das ist ja dann wohl nun auch erst einmal vorbei.
> Das Päckchen kam von unserem lieben @Professor Tinca .Ich denke mal ein Dankeschön für die Federkielposen, die ich ihm gefertigt hatte.
> Er hatte es vorher angekündigt, dass ein Überraschungspaket zu mir unterwegs ist. Und beim aufmachen war ich sehr gespannt was sich in der Pappschachtel verbarg. Und wirklich, Andy hat voll ins Schwarze getroffen. Es sind alles Dinge, die ich sehr gut gebrauchen kann.
> Unter anderem Shrims und Crickets, womit ich sicherlich die eine oder andere Forelle aus unserem Flüsschen überlisten kann.
> Verschiedene Haken und viele schöne Posen. Er hat sogar 2 seiner tollen selbstgemachten Entenkielen für mich geopfert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Stammtisch entwickelt sich zu einer tollen Familie. Finde ich echt gut.
> *Lieber Professor, ich bedanke mich bei dir.*
> Die Überraschung ist dir gelungen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist Wichteln im Frühling.....


----------



## phirania

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heute wieder an die selbe Stelle gefahren, aber wenigstens etwas früher angekommen.
> Trotzdem ist, wenn die Sonne kurz vor dem Untergehen ist und das grelle Licht verschwunden ist, die Zeit leider nicht sehr lang.
> Obwohl gerade am Datum gesehen, die Tage ist Tag&Nacht-Gleiche, Frühlingsanfang!
> 
> Und viel weniger mitgenommen, einfach einiges ausgepackt, denn es sollte auch nur ein Kurzansitz werden.
> Dafür braucht man nicht alles für alle Fälle, und das Gepäck war gleich viel leichter, nur noch ein Fahrradkorb am Gepäckträger benötigt.
> Und das viel leichtere Futteral mit sozusagen nur halber Belegung  ließ sich viel besser bugsieren auf dem Rad,
> hatte den langen Trageriemen einfach mit 2 Zeltleinen abgebunden und passend gemacht und gegen verrutschen gesichert.
> Geht viel besser so!
> 
> Am Wasser schnell einfach 3 Handvoll angefüttert, zu mehr kam ich dann auch nicht.
> Wegen dem vielen Uferkraut und der Erkundung weiter draußen habe ich die Bolo 6m genommen,
> die Match 4,5m gestern war deutlich zu kurz. Das hat sich sehr gut ausgewirkt.
> Was sich gut erreichen ließ, war mit Loten über die Pose dann eine gefundene tiefere Kante, bei etwa 8m weg vorm Sitzplatz.
> Da wurde es fast sprungartig tiefer, letzlich habe ich mir die Tiefe nochmal genau mit Zollstock an der Pose ausgemessen für die nächsten Male,
> waren da immerhin über 1,70m , bei einem an sich sehr flach auslaufenden Uferbereich, wo man paar Meter in den Pflanzen mit normalen Gummistiefel ohne Wassereinlauf rausgehen kann.
> Und da weiter draußen biss es dann auch intensiv, zuerst ein Aland ähnlich wie gestern.
> Dann aber ein schönes Rotauge von 17cm, Zollstock genommen, weil so ein Fischli schon richtig zu was taugen täte.
> Etwas mehr zum Ufer geführt, da kamen Minis, ein Bärschli mini wirklich kaum fingerlang, und 2mal Rotauge ~10cm.
> Nicht gut.
> Wieder weiter raus, noch etwas tiefer und wieder höher gestellt, gut 8m bis 8,5m draußen, was sich mit der Rute gut führen lässt, selbst verzögert.
> So gab es noch ein schönes Rotauge.  Und einen kräftigen Widerstand nicht haken können, das wäre wohl das pfundige Rotauge gewesen.
> Mir fiel auf, dass ich die Kamera am Ladegerät vergessen hatte. Und wie meine Frau gestern von Rotaugen geträumt hatte.
> Also die nächsten müssen mit, weil es richtig düster wurde und bald Schluss sein muss.
> Sozusagen auf Ansage kamen noch ein Aland 20 und ein Rotauge 16 in den nächsten paar Minuten, sehr quicklebendig und kräftig.
> 
> Es waren aber auch große Fische am buckeln, auch fast unter der Rutenspitze durchschwimmender Schwarm laut Wellenbildung und mal ein Platscher wie auf Jagd,
> und weiter draußen kräftige Fische am springen, manchmal gut sichtbar mit rötlichen Flossen.
> Aland,Döbel,Rapfen?
> Dann doch noch ganz schnell eine Montage mit Treibbrot + Wasserkugel an der Light-Feeder geknüppert, und damit probiert.
> Waren aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder alles ruhig.
> Die beste Aktivität war bei Sonne-geht-weg und dann Twilight.
> Nachdem es nicht mehr möglich war, die Pose bzw. die Wasserkugel an der Rutenspitze zu sehen, war auch alles wieder ruhig.
> Trotzdem kann ich mir im Fließwasser das im Dunkeln wie eine Art Drop-Shot-Angelei vorstellen, schließlich ist eine Feeder zum dran zuppeln gemacht.
> 
> Es wurde kalt wegen einsetzenden stärkeren Wind, wohl Wetteränderung ante portas.
> Aber mir war in meinem rechtzeitig übergezogenen Fleece-Pulli nicht kalt geworden.
> 
> 2 Fische habe ich mitgenommen, weil meine Frau sehr an solch Rotaugen & Co interessiert ist.
> Vlt. können wir sogar demnächst bei wieder schönem Wetter dahin zusammen raus, als Familie immer möglich.
> Die Fischlis nun genauer anschauen und aufmachen, wie gesund die wirklich aussehen.
> Evtl. dann Pfannenprobe, in Zeiten von Corona müssen neue Nahrungsquellen erkundet werden.


Dickes Petri....
Schöner Bericht.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Das ist Wichteln im Frühling.....


    Da hast du gar nicht mal so Unrecht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da hast du gar nicht mal so Unrecht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wat issn jetzt hier mit de Rotaugen und Hanf, Schnucki?


----------



## Tricast

Schnucki ist auf den Weg nach Kentucki in die Bar Old Shatterhand.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wat issn jetzt hier mit de Rotaugen und Hanf, Schnucki?


Hat sich erledigt. Der Professor hat mir so ein Pulver geschickt. Weiß aber nicht was das mit angel zu tun hat. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Werde es mal ausprobieren.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Der Professor hat mir so ein Pulver geschickt. Weiß aber nicht was das mit angel zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341059
> 
> Werde es mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Pulverdipp bzw. powder dip.
Den Köder nass machen dann in die Büchse halten und schütteln. Das Pulver setzt sich an und wird zu einer schleimigen Schicht, die sich unter Wasser wieder lansam auflöst und die Aromastoffe freigibt.
Mehrmals nass machen und pudern ergibt eine dickere Schicht und längere Aktiviät unter Wasser!


----------



## Hecht100+

Trüffel-Leber und Shrimps, entweder den Fischen gehts danach zu gut oder sie sind auf der Flucht.  Aber Versuch macht Klug.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Pulverdipp bzw. powder dip.
> Den Köder nass machen dann in die Büchse halten und schütteln. Das Pulver setzt sich an und wird zu einer schleimigen Schicht, die sich unter Wasser wieder lansam auflöst und die Aromastoffe freigibt.
> Mehrmals nass machen und pudern ergibt eine dickere Schicht und längere Aktiviät unter Wasser!


Aha, also doch nicht sniefen.     

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Der Professor hat mir so ein Pulver geschickt. Weiß aber nicht was das mit angel zu tun hat.
> Werde es mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason



So ist er, der liebe Professor. Taugen die Flavours nichts im heimischen Liebesnest, wird die Tinktur an den nächsten Angler verschenkt. Ich habe die Rotaugen wiederum gesucht, aber nur im kleinen Fluss in winziger Größe entdeckt.


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein dickes Petri Heil an alle die heute draußen waren!
> Ich habe heute auch mal getestet, ob bei Ostwind die Fische wirklich nicht so gut beißen.
> Also schön dick eingepackt ab an den Kanal.
> Der Plan war, mit leichter Posenrute ein bisschen die Plötzen zu ärgern.
> Angefüttert habe ich mit einer Mischung aus Sensas Etang und VdE Plötzenfutter in schwarz. Als Köder kam die gute alte Brotflocke zum Einsatz.
> Was soll ich sagen: es kommt immer anders als man denkt.
> 
> Kurzes stoppen der Pose, zwei-, dreimal kurzes abtauchen und dann gib ihm. Die Bremse war zum Glück gut genug eingestellt und ich kann jetzt bestätigen, dass die Daiwa Sensor Float eine semiparabolische Aktion hat
> Ich dachte noch "wow, das muss ein großer Brassen sein" als nach einigen Fluchten ein Spiegelkarpfen von 40cm in den Kescher glitt.
> Na gut, kann ja mal passieren und weiter gehts.
> Aber irgendwie hatte ich wohl einen Trupp dieser halbstarken Rowdys angelockt. Es ging, mit ein paaar Unterbrechungen durch Güster und mittlere Plötzen, munter so weiter.
> Nach 7 (in Worten: sieben!) Karpfen in der halbstarken Größe bis 60cm (und alle sehr wohlgenährt) habe ich dann entnervt aufgegeben. O.K., die Kälte und der Wind waren auch nicht ganz unschuldig daran, dass ich nach 4 Stunden eingepackt habe.
> 
> Da will man einfach in Ruhe ein paar Plötzen fangen und dann sowas. Rowdys!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341010


Dickes Petri.
Oh ich liebe diese Rowdys...


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und dann kam noch etwas wundervoll gefärbtes beim letzten Wurf zum Vorschein:
> Anhang anzeigen 341011
> 
> Ich würde sagen Rotfeder, aber genau nachgeschaut habe ich nicht, weil ich einfach nur noch nach Hause wollte


Petri schöner Fisch.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So ist er, der liebe Professor. Taugen die Flavours nichts im heimischen Liebesnest, wird die Tinktur an den nächsten Angler verschenkt


Das ist aber eine harte Unterstellung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Schnucki ist auf den Weg nach Kentucki in die Bar Old Shatterhand.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Um hoibe Ochte geht da Zug, ich hob gesprochen, Hugh! 


jason 1 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Der Professor hat mir so ein Pulver geschickt. Weiß aber nicht was das mit angel zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341059
> 
> Werde es mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Trüffel-Leber und Shrimps, entweder den Fischen gehts danach zu gut oder sie sind auf der Flucht.  Aber Versuch macht Klug.


Auf Schleien schadet es auf keinen Fall, weil es auch auffällig ist. Die sind so neugierig...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine harte Unterstellung.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Lass ihn doch.  

Das Zeug ist gut. Ich benutze solche Dips schon jahrelang.
Probier es ruhig mal aus.
Maden und Mais lassen sich super damit panieren.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch.
> 
> Das Zeug ist gut. Ich benutze solche Dips schon jahrelang.
> Probier es ruhig mal aus.
> Maden und Mais lassen sich super damit panieren.


Beim nächsten Mal ist es auf jeden Fall mit dabei. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch.
> 
> Das Zeug ist gut. Ich benutze solche Dips schon jahrelang.
> Probier es ruhig mal aus.
> Maden und Mais lassen sich super damit panieren.


Ich benutze diese Sachen recht gerne. Weniger wegen dem "Sperm Amino", als wegen der Farbe. Das setzt echte Akzente und schafft Aufmerksamkeit. Gibts übrigens nicht nur als Pulver, sondern auch als Dipp.


----------



## Andal

...nur an die Finger und die Klamotten sollte man es nicht unbedingt bringen. Der doch recht aromatische "Duft" und die Farbe sind recht sesshaft.


----------



## Xianeli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine harte Unterstellung.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Eigentlich wissen wir doch alle das der Prof. Den Dip mit seinem Käsefuß "angereichert" hat damit kein Fisch mehr beißt die nächsten 24h weil ihnen der Hunger vergangen ist  so eine Dose verschickt er an seine Konkurrenz damit niemand an seinem Ückelhighscore knabbern kann


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> das lag zu 100% an der Rolle, falsche Porno Rolle an sehr schöne Rute geht nicht


Widerspruch von mir!
Genau das Rot ist das Rot der Könige und Königinnen, also auch der Rollenkönigin.
Und klar geht das Richtung Superporno! 
Das Problem ist eher die Kombination mit den anderen Farben, speziell eben der Rute.  Braun Orange Gelb, falsche Rotes oder gen grünlich , nicht schön.
Aber mit schwarzer Rute oder gegen dunkle Blaus und richtig passende Wicklungen ist das ein Augenschmaus.
Ich hab' schon sehr lange ein nettes Foto in meiner Galerie gehabt, mal schauen ob das noch da ist (?)

Und die Farbe mit absoluter Breitenwirkung, auch beim anderen schönen Geschlecht. 
Die Red Arc III hat immer noch die tolle Farbe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Über den Winter habe ich meine alte Sportex - gekauft vor 46 J. - nachlackiert. Wahrscheinlich hat sie zu stark geglänzt und wurde gesehen.


Richtig, bei intensiv Sonne (nur blau) kannst du da gleich eine bewegte Vogelscheuche als Fischscheuche aufstellen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine harte Unterstellung.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich bitte dich:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den Hoden (Köder schreibt er nur zwecks Tarnung) nass machen dann in die Büchse halten und schütteln.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtig, bei intensiv Sonne (nur blau) kannst du da gleich eine bewegte Vogelscheuche als Fischscheuche aufstellen!


Da muss man doch sofort an Chris Yates (s.N.s.g.!) denken, der eine Vogelscheuche in den Weiher pflanzte, um die Karpfen an seine spätere Präsenz zu gewöhnen.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir wieder ein dickes Petri in die Runde!

Meinen Respekt gilt denjenigen, die Gestern, wie ich auch, am Wasser waren!!! Das hatte allerdings den blöden Effekt, das ich mir das Heute, trotz Sonnenschein, nicht mehr antue!!! Der Wind war kalt, sehr böig und kam auch noch aus der falschen Richtung!!!

Habe gestern jeweils 3 Buhnen, für jeweils 1h beackert, ja so konnte man das schon nennen, denn mit "normalem", ruhigem Angeln hatte das nicht wirklich was zu tun!!!

Das Wasser ist zwar schon gut weggefallen, aber durch die Strömung mit Unterstützung des Windes, war an ordentliche Köderpräsentation fast nicht zu denken!!!

Allerdings machte das den Fischen, zumindest an der Weser, nicht so viel aus! Sie haben eigentlich gut gebissen, allerdings in Intervallen! Mal gab es 3 Rotaugen, was anderes gab es leider nicht, in 2min, danach war dann eine halbe Stunde nix, nicht mal ein Biss, und dann wieder in kurzer Zeit mehrere Bisse!!! Komisch!

Es gab in etwa 12 Rotaugen, leider nicht von der guten Größe, alle zwischen 15-25cm! Bilder habe ich auch nicht so viele gemacht, bei der Kälte!!!







Bis auf den kalten Wind war es aber trotzdem schön!!! Zeit genug habe ich ja jetzt!!!

Allen noch ein dickes Petri und nehmt gute Klamotten mit ans Wasser!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist doch super dass du bei dem Wetter draußen und erfolgreich warst, Mario!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Tobias85

Herzliches Petri, Mario


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri zu den Rotaugen !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/labertroeoet.344205/page-80#post-5027110


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Mario und danke für den Bericht!


----------



## geomas

So, ich passe anglerisch heute Nachmittag (hab gleich noch nen Job) und hoffe, morgen in Winterklamotten ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
komme auch gerade vom teich zurück und ich muss sagen, es ist schweine kalt! 
Aktivität von Fischen = 0

Trolley Comfort Box 
so der Innenraum ist 27*37cm

Gruß
mario


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich passe anglerisch heute Nachmittag (hab gleich noch nen Job) und hoffe, morgen in Winterklamotten ans Wasser zu kommen.



Ich war heute auch mal eine halbe Stunde an der Oker mit der UL auf Barschjagd !
Starker und sehr kalter Wind ! Sehr unangenehm 
2,5 Gramm Spoons sind beim Wurf fast wieder zurück gekommen! 
Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich auch einen Treffer  ( Barsch ) und hab mir dann gedacht, Hauptsache nicht Schneider! Aber schnell wieder Heim !
Möchte mir im Moment auch keine Erkältung zuziehen, sonst zücken die überall die Kruzifix wenn ich einkaufen geh oder so 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Petri an Michael und Mario. Da ward ihr bestimmt ganz schön durchgezittert. 
Habe noch ein paar Maden. Wenn der eisige Wind nach lässt gehe ich die Woche mal los. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal eine halbe Stunde an der Oker mit der UL auf Barschjagd !
> Starker und sehr kalter Wind ! Sehr unangenehm
> 2,5 Gramm Spoons sind beim Wurf fast wieder zurück gekommen!
> Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich auch einen Treffer  ( Barsch ) und hab mir dann gedacht, Hauptsache nicht Schneider! Aber schnell wieder Heim !
> Möchte mir im Moment auch keine Erkältung zuziehen, sonst zücken die überall die Kruzifix wenn ich einkaufen geh oder so
> 
> LG Michael



Petri Heil, Micha!

Mir ist es momentan zu ungemütlich. Die Temperatuten wären ja noch auszuhalten aber der Wind ist echt Mist!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Micha!
> 
> Mir ist es momentan zu ungemütlich. Die Temperatuten wären ja noch auszuhalten aber der Wind ist echt Mist!


 Hast du Recht Andreas! 
Der Wind ist mega eklig! 
Aber denke mal, lange hält das Wetter nicht mehr an ! Es kommen wärmere Tage! 

Danke für das Petri ! Bei einem kleinen Barsch kaum der Rede wert 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal eine halbe Stunde an der Oker mit der UL auf Barschjagd !
> Starker und sehr kalter Wind ! Sehr unangenehm
> 2,5 Gramm Spoons sind beim Wurf fast wieder zurück gekommen!
> Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich auch einen Treffer  ( Barsch ) und hab mir dann gedacht, Hauptsache nicht Schneider! Aber schnell wieder Heim !
> Möchte mir im Moment auch keine Erkältung zuziehen, sonst zücken die überall die Kruzifix wenn ich einkaufen geh oder so
> 
> LG Michael


Dickes Petri Michi, das bei dem Wetter.Top


----------



## Kochtopf

War schon bereit loszuziehen, aber leider ist mein Ansitz ins Wasser gefallen.
Medikamente genommen, mit Limo runtergespült - und kurz darauf eine sehr interessante Runde im Toilettenyoga (versucht mal gleichzeitig zu Knien und zu sitzen) absolviert und den Rest des Tages verpennt - Mist! Morgen fahr ich zur Dienststelle und hole mir die Daten zum Homeoffice ab und bespreche mich mit meinen Kollegen- und dann wird es Gelegenheiten geben für mich a a Wasser zu kommen


----------



## Mescalero

Der Söder hat gesagt, man darf zum Sport und auch zum Nahrungserwerb raus. Also bin ich zum Zusammenfluss von Dnepr und Wolga (zumindest wettermäßig) und habe gebreadpunched.

Genauso klein wie die Temperatur waren die Fische, schön war es trotzdem.

Vor lauter eingefrorener Motorik habe ich einen Wurf bis ins Schilf auf der gegenüberliegenden Uferseite hinbekommen und natürlich einen sauberen Abriss fabriziert - Montage weg. So begibt es sich, dass Nubsies neu beschafft werden müssen....


----------



## Ukel

Bin inzwischen auch zurück vom Wasser und mittlerweile wieder etwas aufgewärmt. Nachdem ich heute Vormittag erkundet hatte, ob der heimische Fluss wieder beangelbar ist und die Antwort JA hieß, ging es heute Nachmittag los, um auf Döbel & Co anzusitzen. Vier Stellen kamen in Frage, davon hatte ich zwei vorm Hochwasser schon erfolgreich beangelt und dazwischen waren nun noch zwei neue Stellen durch den noch etwas erhöhten Wasserstand entstanden. Dazu gab es schönsten Sonnenschein, aber auch eiskalten Ostwind von rückwärts.
Ok, ich mach’s kurz, die Millionen an Fußgängern, Joggern und Radfahrern wunderten sich, dass heute dort so ein Typ mit geschulterten Futteral und Umhängetasche die Marseillaise trällernd von Dannen zog. Das war’s für heute


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Also bin ich zum Zusammenfluss von Dnepr und Wolga (zumindest wettermäßig) und habe gebreadpunched.
> 
> Genauso klein wie die Temperatur waren die Fische, schön war es trotzdem.




Ein Indianer friert ja zum Glück nicht....

Petri Heil!


----------



## Mescalero

Neuerdings schon.... und muss anschließend ein heißes Bad nehmen und ein Pint Pfefferminztee trinken.


----------



## Hering 58

@Mescalero
von mir auch ein dickes Petri.Bei dem Wetter .Top


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Neuerdings schon.... und muss anschließend ein heißes Bad nehmen und ein Pint Pfefferminztee trinken.




Wenigstens mit Schuss?


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenigstens mit Schuss?


Leider nein, Prise Zucker muss reichen. Ich muss später noch zum Dienst.


----------



## Thomas.

mal eine bescheidene frage, ich lese hier den ganzen Tag von kalt, hier war den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein und 13 grad und wenig Wind, ab wann fängt kalt an?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal eine bescheidene frage, ich lese hier den ganzen Tag von kalt, hier war den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein und 13 grad und wenig Wind, ab wann fängt kalt an?




Hier hatte ich 4 Grad und saukalten NO Wind.


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal eine bescheidene frage, ich lese hier den ganzen Tag von kalt, hier war den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein und 13 grad und wenig Wind, ab wann fängt kalt an?


Hier waren 6 Grad und der eisige Ostwind hat daraus gefühlte -1 gemacht.


----------



## Mescalero

Übrigens haben die Ukelei dort gefressen, wo sie eigentlich nicht sollen, am Grund nämlich. Das muss denen mal jemand sagen, in allen Büchern steht das schließlich anders!

Vielleicht wetterbedingt, wenn es wärmer wird, gehen sie vermutlich wieder nach oben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Erstmal Petri an die Fänger heute! 

Ja der Wind ist richtig übel heute! 
Selbst unter Brücken usw wo es geschützt ist war es sehr unangenehm 

*Das ist trotzdem ein teurer Spaß! 
Ich bin dann Zuhause und immer wieder in Ebay 
Zur Zeit gefallen mir Sachen von Nash ausgesprochen gut! Zum Glück hat mir meine Frau eine Kaufsperre für die nächsten Tage erteilt 

LG Michael *


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> *Ich bin dann Zuhause und immer wieder in Ebay
> Zur Zeit gefallen mir Sachen von Nash ausgesprochen gut! Zum Glück hat mir meine Frau eine Kaufsperre für die nächsten Tage erteilt *




Wo gibts denn sowas?
Hast du da gar nix zu melden Michi?


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn sowas?
> Hast du da gar nix zumelden Michi?


Frage nur nicht was ich die letzten Wochen an Kohle ausgegeben habe 
Zwei Rollen müssen aber noch 
Eine Wallerrolle und eine Match !

Muss ich die Tage mal ordern 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Frage nur nicht was ich die letzten Wochen an Kohle ausgegeben habe
> Zwei Rollen müssen aber noch
> Eine Wallerrolle und eine Match !
> 
> Muss ich die Tage mal ordern
> 
> LG Michael


Wenn du so weiter machst Michi,bist du bald pleite.


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> * Zum Glück hat mir meine Frau eine Kaufsperre für die nächsten Tage erteilt
> 
> LG Michael *


Deine ganz persönliche Quarantäne?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Deine ganz persönliche Quarantäne?


Sozusagen 
Aber im Moment ist es ja noch nicht so super schwer, wenn das Wetter nicht will !
Schwerer wirds wenn es warm wird und man müsste dann drin bleiben, will ich gar nicht dran denken! 

Dann angel ich im Putzeimer !


----------



## Slappy

Hallo zusammen. 
Petri an alle erfolgreichen des Wochenendes. Und Hut ab an alle die es versucht haben.   

Nachdem ich gestern die neue Rute bekommen habe, war ich heute nach der Arbeit auch mal am Wasser mit ihr. 
Hab sie als Swingtip genutzt und bin sehr begeistert. Vielen Dank für die Tips. Das beste ist, ich kann viel länger am Weiher sitzen als mit Pose.
Das schöne heute, es hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert und die Rute wurde eingeweiht. Leider der einzige Fisch heute. Es gab zwar noch 2 Zupfer, aber die hab ich nicht verwandelt.... Egal, das Wetter war gut, die Rute gefällt und es gab Fisch!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst Michi,bist du bald pleite.


Da brauch ich nicht groß* weitermachen *


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Petri an alle erfolgreichen des Wochenendes. Und Hut ab an alle die es versucht haben.
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern die neue Rute bekommen habe, war ich heute nach der Arbeit auch Dbegeistert. Vielen Dank für die Tips. Das beste ist, ich kann viel länger am Weiher sitzen als mit Pose.
> Das schöne heute, es hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert und die Rute wurde eingeweiht. Leider der einzige Fisch heute. Es gab zwar noch 2 Zupfer, aber die hab ich nicht verwandelt.... Egal, das Wetter war gut, die Rute gefällt und es gab Fisch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341102
> Anhang anzeigen 341104
> Anhang anzeigen 341105
> Anhang anzeigen 341103



Dickes  Petri !
Freut mich wirklich sehr! 
Tolle Bilder, schöner Bericht! 

PS, bei mir hängt das Internet mittlerweile brutal, die ganze Werbung hier tut noch ihr übriges hinzu !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Petri an alle erfolgreichen des Wochenendes. Und Hut ab an alle die es versucht haben.
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern die neue Rute bekommen habe, war ich heute nach der Arbeit auch mal am Wasser mit ihr.
> Hab sie als Swingtip genutzt und bin sehr begeistert. Vielen Dank für die Tips. Das beste ist, ich kann viel länger am Weiher sitzen als mit Pose.
> Das schöne heute, es hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert und die Rute wurde eingeweiht. Leider der einzige Fisch heute. Es gab zwar noch 2 Zupfer, aber die hab ich nicht verwandelt.... Egal, das Wetter war gut, die Rute gefällt und es gab Fisch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341102
> Anhang anzeigen 341104
> Anhang anzeigen 341105
> Anhang anzeigen 341103




Schwingspitze fetzt!
Schöne Rute und Petri Heil zur Einweihung!


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris gehen raus an Slappy (toll, daß Dir die neue Rute gefällt und daß Du Dich in den erlauchten Kreis der Schwingspitz-Fischer einreihst), an den blinkernden Waller-Michel und an Mescalero (viel Spaß in der Wanne)!

Schade, daß aus Deinem Angeltrip nichts wurde, Sir Alex - hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder in Angel-Form.
Manchmal ist der Wurm drin, lieber Ukel - das nächste Mal klappts bestimmt wieder und Du mußt die Passanten nicht mir der Marsellaise irritieren.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> PS, bei mir hängt das Internet mittlerweile brutal, die ganze Werbung hier tut noch ihr übriges hinzu !


Ist doch kein Wunder. Alle sind zu Hause und treiben sich im Internet rum. So wie wir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Allen die es heute zum Wasser geschafft haben meinenen Respekt.....
Und Petri an Alle Fänger.
Bei mir dauert es halt wieder mal.
Aber kommt auch mal wieder...


----------



## Andal

All jenen, die heute draußen Frostbeulen erlitten: Meine herzlichen Gedanken!   

Ich habe das Wochenende, so wie erwünscht, in der Abgeschiedenheit meiner Bude verbracht, gut geruht und etwas im Angelzeug herumsortiert.

Und dann überkam mich ein surrealer Gedanke. Was, wenn ich diese tristen Zeiten mit meiner Ex hätte verbringen müssen? Was ein Glück, dass ich geschieden bin!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliche Petris gehen raus an Slappy (toll, daß Dir die neue Rute gefällt und daß Du Dich in den erlauchten Kreis der Schwingspitz-Fischer einreihst), an den blinkernden Waller-Michel und an Mescalero (viel Spaß in der Wanne)!
> 
> Schade, daß aus Deinem Angeltrip nichts wurde, Sir Alex - hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder in Angel-Form.
> Manchmal ist der Wurm drin, lieber Ukel - das nächste Mal klappts bestimmt wieder und Du mußt die Passanten nicht mir der Marsellaise irritieren.



Danke dir Georg 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Allen die es heute zum Wasser geschafft haben meinenen Respekt.....
> Und Petri an Alle Fänger.
> Bei mir dauert es halt wieder mal.
> Aber kommt auch mal wieder...


Halt die Ohren steif und setze dich nicht unnötig der Kälte aus ! Du brauchst deine Kraft !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nicht groß* weitermachen *


Ach das bist du auch so,geht mir auch so.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Puuuhhhh Jungs, was legt ihr hier für ein Tempo vor! Entschuldigung, komme gerade nicht mehr mit dem Lesen nach. Deshalb erstmal nur ein Petri in die Runde. Es geht an alle, die am Wasser waren und besonders an die, die gefangen haben. Ich habe leider nicht dazu gehört. Von meiner Pleite am Donnerstag habe ich Euch ja geschrieben. Gestern an der Elbe ging auch gar nichts und heute war ich noch mal für zwei Stunden an der Wümme und habe zwei Bisse versemmelt. Irgendwie läuft es zur Zeit nicht. Das dürfte zum einen an dem Temperatursturz liegen, die Wümme ist von 11 auf 7 Grad gefallen, zum anderen bin ich aktuell viel zu unkonzentriert, um zu fischen. Ständig geht der Blick aufs Smartphone, die ganzen beschissenen Nachrichten gehen mir zunehmend aufs Gemüt. Wenn ich am nächsten Wochenende überhaupt noch Lust zum fischen habe, werde ich das Handy zu Hause lassen.
@geomas: Danke für den Filmtipp A Passion für angling! Ein wirklich gelungener Film, auch wenn er hin und wieder ins Kitschige abgleitet. Aber etwas Kitsch tut ja gang gut in dieser Zeit.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Puuuhhhh Jungs, was legt ihr hier für ein Tempo vor! Entschuldigung, komme gerade nicht mehr mit dem Lesen nach. Deshalb erstmal nur ein Petri in die Runde. Es geht an alle, die am Wasser waren und besonders an die, die gefangen haben. Ich habe leider nicht dazu gehört. Von meiner Pleite am Donnerstag habe ich Euch ja geschrieben. Gestern an der Elbe ging auch gar nichts und heute war ich noch mal für zwei Stunden an der Wümme und habe zwei Bisse versemmelt. Irgendwie läuft es zur Zeit nicht. Das dürfte zum einen an dem Temperatursturz liegen, die Wümme ist von 11 auf 7 Grad gefallen, zum anderen bin ich aktuell viel zu unkonzentriert, um zu fischen. Ständig geht der Blick aufs Smartphone, die ganzen beschissenen Nachrichten gehen mir zunehmend aufs Gemüt. Wenn ich am nächsten Wochenende überhaupt noch Lust zum fischen habe, werde ich das Handy zu Hause lassen.
> @geomas: Danke für den Filmtipp A Passion für angling! Ein wirklich gelungener Film, auch wenn er hin und wieder ins Kitschige abgleitet. Aber etwas Kitsch tut ja gang gut in dieser Zeit.


Lass dich nicht verrückt machen am Wasser!  Solange du alleine sitzt kann nix passieren! 
Ansonsten die normalen Verhaltensregeln und das Angeln genießen! 
Gerade am Wasser mal das Handy bei Seite legen! Früher hatten wir die Dinger auch nicht! 
Das ist das beste was wir im Moment tun können, ich komme immer gestärkt und entspannt vom Wasser zurück 
Ist jedenfalls meine Art damit umzugehen! 

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und LG


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Manchmal ist der Wurm drin, lieber Ukel - das nächste Mal klappts bestimmt wieder und Du mußt die Passanten nicht mir der Marsellaise irritieren.


Alles nicht so schlimm, lieber Geomas, bin dieses Jahr schon sehr von Petrus verwöhnt worden, da kann man so einen Chonson schon mal verkraften.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Da muss man doch sofort an Chris Yates (s.N.s.g.!) denken, der eine Vogelscheuche in den Weiher pflanzte, um die Karpfen an seine spätere Präsenz zu gewöhnen.


Genau, echt klasse! 
Könnte auch von mir sein, nur er ist sicher älter.
Wo du ihn erwähnt hast: Nach dem heute geschauten Video echt ein Alter Ego bzw. die Zukunft von Minimax; so gelassen wird er dann auch noch 
Hatte er glaub ich schon mal selber hier irgendwo im Thread geschrieben.

Habe meine scheuen Aquariumfische (Afrika Buntbarsche) mit diversen solchen Sachen versucht abzuhärten, weil ich in meiner Studentenwohnung zu wenig präsent war. Mobile, Personenbild augeschnitten usw.
Auch mit einer Animation auf einem damaligen Fernseher mit meinem C64, direkt vor dem Auqarium.
Die war aber so schrecklich gelungen, dass sie gar nicht mehr aus den Höhlen kamen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich passe anglerisch heute Nachmittag (hab gleich noch nen Job) und hoffe, morgen in Winterklamotten ans Wasser zu kommen.


Danke für das Ausprobieren der Kälte und für den Tip mit den Winterklamotten, werde das morgen so umsetzen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Wunder. Alle sind zu Hause und treiben sich im Internet rum. So wie wir.


Die Video-Streamer und Netflixer u.v.a.m. sind schuld, die verbrauchen das tausendfache und mehr eines einfachen Forenlesers


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ständig geht der Blick aufs Smartphone, die ganzen beschissenen Nachrichten gehen mir zunehmend aufs Gemüt. Wenn ich am nächsten Wochenende überhaupt noch Lust zum fischen habe, werde ich das Handy zu Hause lassen.


Irgendwann muss man stoppen mit Nachrichten und so, das ist gefühlsmäßig und verstandesmäßig schon sehr surreal, was abgeht; geht wohl allen so.
Einfach ausschalten "den Handy" reicht auch. Denn sonst haste evtl. keine Kamera dabei, wenn der Top-Fisch beißt.
Ich bin da ein Spezialist keine Kamera zu haben , hat mich schon mein mögliches allerbestes Fischfoto gekostet.
Und das Reservehandy mag ich wg. der Handyfunktion am Wasser auch nicht. Die Notkamera dagegen schon.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Halt die Ohren steif und setze dich nicht unnötig der Kälte aus ! Du brauchst deine Kraft !
> 
> LG Michael


Danke dir. 
Werde mich auf jeden Fall zurück halten um wieder mal zum angeln zu kommen


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Werde mich auf jeden Fall zurück halten um wieder mal zum angeln zu kommen


Kalle ,es kommen für dich auch wieder gute Tage.


----------



## Mescalero

"Bis einschließlich Mittwoch bleibt es sonnig, trocken und kalt. Die Tageshöchsttemperatur klettern am Mittwoch von +6 auf +8 Grad. Der zeitweise mäßige und in Böen starke Wind weht aus Ost." Zitat wetterochs.de (sehr empfehlenswert übrigens, wenn auch auf die Region bezogen)

Wenigstens kein Regen. Aber der schneidende Wind ist wirklich ätzend!
Es heißt also entweder den Kachelofen anschüren, zu Hause bleiben, heißen Kakao trinken und sich dem Onlineshopping hingeben oder doch nochmal die dicken Wollsocken rauskramen (die hatte ich schon eingemottet!) und die Pudelmütze. Wenn man sich gaaanz warm und winddicht anzieht, kann man es zwei Stunden oder so am Wasser aushalten. Ich bin hin- und hergerissen...


----------



## Andal

Ostwind bedeutet auch hier noch Wind stromab ... dann lieber die warme Bude. Die Barben wandern ja derweil nicht aus, nur beissen sie dann garantiert nicht!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich sage mal Guten Morgen Ükels !
Wünsche jedem der heute ans Wasser kommt ein Petri und viel Spaß! 

Es ist zwar noch kalt aber der Wind bläst nicht mehr so wie gestern, man könnte es also vielleicht mal wagen! 
Meine Maden sind jetzt gerade noch brauchbar! Keine Ahnung ob ich danach versuche welche online zu bestellen oder auf Alternativköder ausweiche ,so wie wir vor kurzem hier schon einmal darüber gesprochen haben? 

Ich kann auch nicht sagen wie es hier mit dem schreiben wird ! 
Es ist kaum noch möglich!  Und zwar genau seit der Zeit seit hier alles mit Werbung vergiftet ist! 
Es springt hoch und runter, stürzt unzählige Male ab !Wechselt die Schrift, hängt hängt und hängt nochmal! 
Danach verschwindet alles was ich geschrieben habe und stürzt wieder ab !
Kann natürlich auch am überlastetem Internet liegen?  Keine Ahnung? Es ist jedenfalls nicht mehr schön so !

Bleibt gesund und einen schönen Tag 
Euer Waller Michel


----------



## kuttenkarl

an die Rollengurus und andere ich suche für eine Quantum Energy Metal EM 7-1 einen Bremsknopf. Vieleicht hat ja jemand so einen Knopf oder eine defekte Rolle. Wollte es unter Suche reinstellen, funktioniert bei mir Compter Legasteniker nicht.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## nostradamus

hi Gerd,
hast du mal bei Zebco angefragt?


----------



## phirania

Wegelagerer sind unterwegs...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Wegelagerer sind unterwegs...
> Anhang anzeigen 341166


So gut hast du sie erzogen Kalle.


----------



## Waller Michel

Männer übrigens! 
Mir ist da eine Idee gekommen, angeregt durch den Thread vom AB " Corona und Angeln "
In vielen Bundesländern darf man an kommerziellen Forellenseen " noch " Angeln !
Die haben meist auch einen kleinen Angelladen dabei und verkaufen Lebendköder !
Vielleicht nutzt das ja jemandem etwas? 


LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Thomas. schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Bild vom vorigem Jahr gefunden von der anderen Seite aus gesehen, da hatte ich mir mal einen Tagesschein gegönnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341032



Wunderschöner kleiner See, da kann man direkt neidisch werden.

@Mescalero und @Slappy: Petri euch beiden!


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Männer übrigens!
> Mir ist da eine Idee gekommen, angeregt durch den Thread vom AB " Corona und Angeln "
> In vielen Bundesländern darf man an kommerziellen Forellenseen " noch " Angeln !
> Die haben meist auch einen kleinen Angelladen dabei und verkaufen Lebendköder !
> Vielleicht nutzt das ja jemandem etwas?
> 
> 
> LG Michael



Da diese Läden keine Futtermittelbetriebe sind sondern rein aus der Angelbranche kommen, dürften die eigentlich bundesweit nichtmehr geöffnet sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da diese Läden keine Futtermittelbetriebe sind sondern rein aus der Angelbranche kommen, dürften die eigentlich bundesweit nichtmehr geöffnet sein.



Schau mal in den Thread ,steht dort anders aber wie schon gesagt, Bundesland spezifisch .

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Thread ,steht dort anders aber wie schon gesagt, Bundesland spezifisch .
> 
> LG Michael


Ich bin auch der Meinung das sie nicht geöffnet haben dürfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das sie nicht geöffnet haben dürfen.


Kann dich auch nur auf den Thread von AB verweisen! Dort steht es !? 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es dort ein Schlupfloch das es sich um Nahrungsbeschaffung handelt?


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kann dich auch nur auf den Thread von AB verweisen! Dort steht es !?
> Wahrscheinlich gibt es dort ein Schlupfloch das es sich um Nahrungsbeschaffung handelt?


Bei uns in Hamburg sind alle Geschäfte geschlossen die nichts mit  Nahrungsbeschaffung zu tun haben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das schreibt die AB Redaktion


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kann dich auch nur auf den Thread von AB verweisen! Dort steht es !?
> Wahrscheinlich gibt es dort ein Schlupfloch das es sich um Nahrungsbeschaffung handelt?



Dann hätten ja auch alle anderen Angelshops geöffnet. 

In dem Thread steht nur, dass Forellenseen teilweise wohl geöffnet sein dürfen. Von Shops am See steht da nichts. Nach geltenden Beschränkungen fallen sie eindeutig nicht unter die sehr konkret benannten Ausnahmen vom Schließungsverbot.

Davon ab ist völlig unklar, ob die AB-Redaktion dafür bei offiziellen Szellen angefragt hat (vom bayrischen Landwirtschaftsministerium gibt es ein Statement dazu) oder das aus den herausgegebenen Einschränkungen von gestern selbst herausgelesen hat. Diesbezüglich hatte ich an der Stelle schon nachgefragt, eine Antwort steht noch aus. Generell finde ich passt das eh besser dorthin als hier in den Ükel.


----------



## kuttenkarl

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi Gerd,
> hast du mal bei Zebco angefragt?


jch nicht, aber mein Gerätgehändler


----------



## nostradamus

und haben sie welche? Mach mal ein Bild der rolle und die genaue bezeichnung und grösse wäre nicht schlecht....


----------



## Hecht100+

Und sonst evtl welches Gewindemaß und welchen Maxdurchmesser.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann hätten ja auch alle anderen Angelshops geöffnet.
> 
> In dem Thread steht nur, dass Forellenseen teilweise wohl geöffnet sein dürfen. Von Shops am See steht da nichts. Nach geltenden Beschränkungen fallen sie eindeutig nicht unter die sehr konkret benannten Ausnahmen vom Schließungsverbot.
> 
> Davon ab ist völlig unklar, ob die AB-Redaktion dafür bei offiziellen Szellen angefragt hat (vom bayrischen Landwirtschaftsministerium gibt es ein Statement dazu) oder das aus den herausgegebenen Einschränkungen von gestern selbst herausgelesen hat. Diesbezüglich hatte ich an der Stelle schon nachgefragt, eine Antwort steht noch aus. Generell finde ich passt das eh besser dorthin als hier in den Ükel.



Wie auch immer! 
Alle Forellenseen die mir im Moment im Gedächniss sind, verkaufen Die auf jeden Fall Lebendköder und viele verkaufen auf jeden Fall auch etwas Tackel ! Das ist da wo die Karten verkauft werden nicht voneinander zu trennen! 
In wieweit die Aussage der Redaktion jetzt ihre Richtigkeit hat, habe ich nicht überprüft! 
Ganz aus den Fingern gesaugt werden Sie es aber auch nicht haben?


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Und wenn ich da Literweise Maden für lau bekommen sollte - ich war in meinem Leben noch nicht am FoPu und werd auch jetzt nicht damit anfangen.

SO!
(vollkommen ernst aber keinesfalls böse gemeint)



Ansonsten hab ich die Angelei heute Nachmittag kurzfristig abgeblasen, aber für morgen siehts Stand jetzt ganz gut aus. 
Die Sonne läßt mich gar an einen Ansitz an einem abgelegenen Teich danken. Mal sehen.


----------



## Andal

Ich vermute mal, dass die FoPu-Luden die Köder auch nur noch für ihre zahlenden Angelkunden vorhalten und das auch zu recht aufpolierten Preisen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Am Fopu gehen aber meistens Bienenmaden, normale will da kaum einer.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und sonst evtl welches Gewindemaß und welchen Maxdurchmesser.


das Gewinde hat einen Außendurchmesser von 3,8mm, der innere Durchmesser (da wo der Sprengring sitzt hat 23,63mm und der große Durchmesser ist 32,35. Foto folgt wenn meine Frau dazu Zeit hat. Bin ich viel zu doof zu.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht100+

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> das Gewinde hat einen Außendurchmesser von 3,8mm, der innere Durchmesser (da wo der Sprengring sitzt hat 23,63mm und der große Durchmesser ist 32,35. Foto folgt wenn meine Frau dazu Zeit hat. Bin ich viel zu doof zu.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Gerd, entweder du gehst mit deiner Rolle zum Händler, probierst von neuen Rollen aus, welche Bremsmutter paßt  und   bestellst dann eine neue. 
Oder du probierst es einmal hier






						Willkommen beim Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service von Helmut Rieper aus Ihlienworth - Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service...Einmalig im Netz ! Ersatzteile, Spulen, Kurbeln, Federn, DAM, Abu, Cormoran, Shakespeare, Daiwa für Sammler
					

Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service, Ersatzteile, Verkauf, Tausch fürSammler und Liebhaber alter Rollen.



					www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de
				




Frag einfach bei Helmut mal nach, meistens kann er einem helfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Am Fopu gehen aber meistens Bienenmaden, normale will da kaum einer.


Also in der Regel haben die Bienenmaden ,Maden und Dendros !

Habe mir jetzt die Arbeit gemacht und in einem angerufen wo ich schon öfters war !
Im Moment geöffnet bis auf Wiederruf! 
Köder vorhanden aber knapp da die hauptsächlich aus Polen und Italien geliefert werden! 
Könnte also sein das in Kürze dort keine mehr verfügbar sind! 

Soweit mein aktueller Kenntnisstand! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Frag einfach bei Helmut mal nach, meistens kann er einem helfen.


Meistens!!! Aber bei mir musste er schon 2 mal passen. Er ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Adresse.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Aber für eine 15 Jahre alte Rolle müsste auch eine andere Mutter passend sein, man muß sie nur finden.


----------



## Jason

Ich wollte ja die Woche noch mal zu den Teichen, aber vor Freitag gibt das nichts. Morgen und Übermorgen kommt unser Holz und am Donnerstag hat meine allerliebste Geburtstag. Ups, ich habe noch gar kein Geschenk. Was soll ich nur kaufen? Alle Geschäfte haben zu. Vielleicht finde ich eine schöne Angelrolle für sie in der Bucht. Darüber freut sie sich bestimmt. Nein, Spaß bei Seite. Feiern dürfen und machen wir auch nicht. Schon alles ein bisschen komisch. 
Mal schauen, ob bis Freitag die Maden noch durchhalten. Dem Professor sein Pulverdip kommt auch mit. Mais mit Made werde ich mal am 6er Haken mit Dip anbieten. Vielleicht lässt sich ja eine Schleie überreden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja die Woche noch mal zu den Teichen, aber vor Freitag gibt das nichts. Morgen und Übermorgen kommt unser Holz und am Donnerstag hat meine allerliebste Geburtstag. Ups, ich habe noch gar kein Geschenk. Was soll ich nur kaufen? Alle Geschäfte haben zu. Vielleicht finde ich eine schöne Angelrolle für sie in der Bucht. Darüber freut sie sich bestimmt. Nein, Spaß bei Seite. Feiern dürfen und machen wir auch nicht. Schon alles ein bisschen komisch.
> Mal schauen, ob bis Freitag die Maden noch durchhalten. Dem Professor sein Pulverdip kommt auch mit. Mais mit Made werde ich mal am 6er Haken mit Dip anbieten. Vielleicht lässt sich ja eine Schleie überreden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mit nem Fläschchen Sterilium und ner Packung Klopapier wird sie dir zu Füßen liegen


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja die Woche noch mal zu den Teichen, aber vor Freitag gibt das nichts. Morgen und Übermorgen kommt unser Holz und am Donnerstag hat meine allerliebste Geburtstag. Ups, ich habe noch gar kein Geschenk. Was soll ich nur kaufen? Alle Geschäfte haben zu. Vielleicht finde ich eine schöne Angelrolle für sie in der Bucht. Darüber freut sie sich bestimmt. Nein, Spaß bei Seite. Feiern dürfen und machen wir auch nicht. Schon alles ein bisschen komisch.
> Mal schauen, ob bis Freitag die Maden noch durchhalten. Dem Professor sein Pulverdip kommt auch mit. Mais mit Made werde ich mal am 6er Haken mit Dip anbieten. Vielleicht lässt sich ja eine Schleie überreden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall Petri am Freitag! 

Ich hab auch bald Geburtstag und wir verschieben das auch! Ist besser! 
Unsere Tochter die beim Arzt arbeitet käme sonst mit Oma und Opa in Kontakt, das wollen wir aus Sicherheitsgründen vermeiden! 

Ist halt so im Moment außerdem geh ich lieber Angeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit nem Fläschchen Sterilium und ner Packung Klopapier wird sie dir zu Füßen liegen


Jetzt musste ich erst mal überlegen was du meinst. Dachte erst Bezug auf die Schleien. Aber dann ist mir doch noch meine Frau eingefallen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit nem Fläschchen Sterilium und ner Packung Klopapier wird sie dir zu Füßen liegen



Wassissn Sterilium? Als Norddeutscher kenne ich nur SilLLiUM.


----------



## Andal

Ein Bayer macht alles mit Obstler!


----------



## Hecht100+

Die Norddeutschen nehmen Moorgeist


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Bayer macht alles mit Obstler!


Trinken oder einreiben?


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Trinken oder einreiben?


Alles.

-"alles...?!"

Alles.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Oder noch schlimmer mit Bärwurz.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alles.
> 
> -"alles...?!"
> 
> Alles.


Denke auch, das wird das beste sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Oder noch schlimmer mit Bärwurz.



Bärwurz warm musste mal probieren


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Trinken oder einreiben?


Alles. Erst trinken, dann einreiben und noch ein Stamperl für den gelungenen Abschluss der Aktion. Dann setzt's Leben wieder ein.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Alles. Erst trinken, dann einreiben und noch ein Stamperl für den gelungenen Abschluss der Aktion. Dann setzt's Leben wieder ein.


Gute Idee. Wir müssen uns irgendwie hochpushen

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Wir müssen uns irgendwie hochpuschen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mit dem Alkohol den ich vertrage habe ich mich da ganz schnell ins Bett gepusht


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bärwurz warm musste mal probieren


Als Jüngling hab ich mal mit nem Kollegen am Regen in Chamerau eine Woche angeln wollen. Der Wirt hat uns jeden Tag mit dem Zeug abgefüllt. 
Aber das schlimmste "Getränk" das ich probiert habe, ist der grüne Lauterbacher.


----------



## Waller Michel

Lauterbacher Rachebutzzer


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Lauterbacher Rachebutzzer


Macht ein Alkthread auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Am schlimmsten ist mir Bastia auf Corsica in Erinnerung. Als Kommandoführer von einer Schar Soldaten bei der Kriegsgräberfürsorge. Wir waren bei der Fremdenlegion untergebracht und man ging Abends aus. Weil Pernod noch nicht schlimm genug war, schütteten die Jungs immer noch "Menthe" - einen Pfefferminzlikör - in den grausigen Trank... seitdem habe ich eine tiefe Abneigung gegen Anisaromen aller Art.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bärwurz warm musste mal probieren


Nené der arme Schnaps


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> So gut hast du sie erzogen Kalle.


Ne sind die nicht vom See...
Meine vom See sind artig


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich würde dann noch gerne Bouhka ins Rennen werfen, ich weiß heute noch nicht wie ich damals in Tunesien mein Auto wiedergefunden habe. 

@phirania  Du must den Gänsen noch beibringen, nicht mehr als 2 Stück zusammen.


----------



## Andal

Wie sagte Jürgen von der Lippe im Pastorengewand so schön:

"Der Allohool is gleichnissshafd. Man sieht ihn nich, aber er is schbühbar gegenwärtich!"


----------



## phirania

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich würde dann noch gerne Bouhka ins Rennen werfen, ich weiß heute noch nicht wie ich damals in Tunesien mein Auto wiedergefunden habe.
> 
> @phirania  Du must den Gänsen noch beibringen, nicht mehr als 2 Stück zusammen.


Die bekommen keinen Corona...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gerd, entweder du gehst mit deiner Rolle zum Händler, probierst von neuen Rollen aus, welche Bremsmutter paßt  und   bestellst dann eine neue.
> Oder du probierst es einmal hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willkommen beim Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service von Helmut Rieper aus Ihlienworth - Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service...Einmalig im Netz ! Ersatzteile, Spulen, Kurbeln, Federn, DAM, Abu, Cormoran, Shakespeare, Daiwa für Sammler
> 
> 
> Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service, Ersatzteile, Verkauf, Tausch fürSammler und Liebhaber alter Rollen.
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frag einfach bei Helmut mal nach, meistens kann er einem helfen.


ok Danke das werde ich machen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit nem Fläschchen Sterilium und ner Packung Klopapier wird sie dir zu Füßen liegen


Respekt el Potto, Du bist ja ein wahrer Frauenversteher! 
Was Frauen ja gar nicht mögen, sind Maden. Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich welche bei Askari bestellt. Der halbe Liter für 3,99. Mal sehen, wann und in welchem Zustand sie bei mir ankommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Respekt el Potto, Du bist ja ein wahrer Frauenversteher!
> Was Frauen ja gar nicht mögen, sind Maden. Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich welche bei Askari bestellt. Der halbe Liter für 3,99. Mal sehen, wann und in welchem Zustand sie bei mir ankommen.


Das stimmt! Ich bin froh meine größten Köderverluste in der Wohnung dem Bauern in die Schuhe schieben zu können " booooah kaum düngt der fliegen hier überall die fetten Fliegen!!"


----------



## Tikey0815

Wahnsinn, Angesicht der vorraussichtlich langen Ausflugsfreien Zeit hat mich meine Frau dazu verdonnert einen Haufen Pflanzen und Samen für den Garten zu kaufen, das wird die nächste Zeit anstrengend   hat aber den Vorteil, dass sie meinem nächsten Tacklekauf wohlwollend entgegensieht


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
habe den Tag genutzt und habe gebastelt  

Mario


----------



## nostradamus

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich letztes Jahr auf die fertig gebundenen Haken von Browning umgestiegen bin, da ich mega zufrieden mit ihnen war. Problem bei den Haken war immer, dass sich die Haken teilweise selbst abwickelten und das hat mich mega gestört. Daraufhin fing ich an zu basteln... .


----------



## geomas

^^ sieht gut aus, Respekt!!


----------



## geomas

Hab schon wieder ne alte Rute (aber schon aus dem Carbon-Zeitalter) ersteigert.
Gibts irgendwelche Entsagungsformeln, die man bei der Selbstkasteiung murmeln kann?
Eieiei, aber nu ist Schluß!


----------



## Hering 58

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe den Tag genutzt und habe gebastelt
> 
> Mario


Sieht gut aus, Respekt.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Hab schon wieder ne alte Rute (aber schon aus dem Carbon-Zeitalter) ersteigert.
> Gibts irgendwelche Entsagungsformeln, die man bei der Selbstkasteiung murmeln kann?
> Eieiei, aber nu ist Schluß!


Wenn du weiter so machst ,bisst du bald Pleite Georg.


----------



## geomas

^ das gilt es zu verhindern!

PS: hab die Stipp-Posen heute an Dich abgeschickt, Hartmut.


----------



## nostradamus

Falls jemand noch verbesserungen erkennt bitte sagen!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> ^ das gilt es zu verhindern!
> 
> PS: hab die Stipp-Posen heute an Dich abgeschickt, Hartmut.


Ich Danke dir Georg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich meine das die Powerfuls 1976-1977 heraus kamen, du kannst sie natürlich später gekauft haben.



Erschienen das erste Mal 1978 im Cormoran-Katalog...wurden auch noch bis in die frühen 80er vertrieben


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Hab schon wieder ne alte Rute (aber schon aus dem Carbon-Zeitalter) ersteigert.
> Gibts irgendwelche Entsagungsformeln, die man bei der Selbstkasteiung murmeln kann?
> Eieiei, aber nu ist Schluß!



Mach dir keinen Kopf! 
Bei mir sind es zwar nicht die älteren Modelle aber ich finde auch immer noch ne Rute oder Rolle die ich brauch! 
Ganz schlimm ist es allerdings mit Taschen, Köfferchen und Kästchen. ....

Naja ,wie auch immer! Ist jedenfalls ganz normales Verhalten 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mach dir keinen Kopf!
> Bei mir sind es zwar nicht die älteren Modelle aber ich finde auch immer noch ne Rute oder Rolle die ich brauch!
> Ganz schlimm ist es allerdings mit Taschen, Köfferchen und Kästchen. ....
> 
> Naja ,wie auch immer! Ist jedenfalls ganz normales Verhalten
> 
> LG Michael


Das bald Pleite sein.  Aber Angler brauchen immer was.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hatte mir mit Tackel bestellen auch heute ein Eigentor geschossen 
Seit Wochen erkläre ich meiner Frau wie ausgesprochen toll, es gerade für " Sie " wäre wenn wir einen richtig guten Sonnenschutz im Sommer beim Angeln hätten  
Da kommt natürlich nur von der Firma Nash der Gazebo pro in Frage! 
Seit Wochen rede ich mit Engelszungen 
Wie toll es doch wäre wenn " Sie " mit ihrem neuen Stuhl von Nash darunter sitzen würde! 
Jetzt hatte ich Sie gerade soweit, das Sie gesagt hat " wenn wir das Ding unbedingt brauchen, hols Dir halt nächsten Monat "

In einem unbedachten Moment habe ich mir heute alles zunichte gemacht. ....kotz !
Heute morgen beim Kaffee ,fragte Sie mich " und was gibt's neues bei euch im Forum ? "
Ich Depp sage " ach da geht es gerade um Angeln und Corona, ob und wie fern es erlaubt bleibt oder nicht?  
Ja ist das nicht sicher? 
Nööö nicht unbedingt wenn die Ausgangsperren verschärft werden! 

Dann warte noch mit dem Kauf von dem Ding!  Wenn wir nicht Angeln gehn können, brauchen wir das Ding ja nicht!  

So ein Korkss ! Jetzt muss ich wieder ganz von neuem anfangen 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Oh man Michi nicht soo viel Reden sonder erst kaufen dann fragen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hab schon wieder ne alte Rute (aber schon aus dem Carbon-Zeitalter) ersteigert.


Und das entgegen den festen Vorsätzen! 



geomas schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche Entsagungsformeln, die man bei der Selbstkasteiung murmeln kann?


Mit dem richtigen Ritual: 

Kreditkarte, Paypal-Info, dergleichen teuflisches Zeug verbrennen
Kontokarte verbrennen
Alle PIN TAN Unterlagen schreddern.

Und dann sechsmal um den Küchentisch um 00:00 tanzen und laut singen: 
"Eieiei, nun ist aber Schluß!"

Funktioniert!


----------



## geomas

00:00 Uhr ist gerade durch, wat'n Zufall - also morgen Nacht vielleicht ;-)

(ist aber ne sehr schöne Rute)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

nostradamus schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch verbesserungen erkennt bitte sagen!


Meine paar Cents dazu:

Gummiband zum spannen habe ich auch schon probiert.
Ist aber viel fummeliger mit den Gummis als eine Einhakmatte oder Querstege.
Die ganz simple Version Nur-Schaummatte funktioniert erstaunlich gut.
Am besten tut ein älterer Wickelbretthalter von DAM mit Querstegen und Ausnutzen der Vorfachdehnung anstelle Gummi.
Wenn es schnell gehen soll, sind mehrere Haken übereinander auch nicht so erfreulich.


----------



## geomas

Die (Nacht-) Kälte richtet es sich hier wohl erstmal wohnlich ein.  Aber tagsüber soll es bis zu 12 Sonnenstunden geben.
Hmmm, bringt die Sonne die Fischis in flacheren Gewässern eventuell schon auf Heißhunger?
Ein paar Teiche oder kleinere Seen verkrauten im Frühling fast beim Zusehen, sollte ich es da jetzt versuchen??
Vielleicht probiere ich es mal an dem Teich, an dem @Piego93 bereits einige schöne Rotfedern überlisten konnte.
Dort könnte auch die Klicker-Klacker-Mitchell zum Einsatz kommen oder die zierliche Daiwa von Bimmelrudi.


----------



## Racklinger

So nun mein Bericht zum Sonntagmorgen. Hatte mich schon gefreut wie ein Schnitzel, endlich wieder raus ans Wasser. Und ich wollte auch gleich neues Tackle ausprobieren, da ich zu meiner großen Freude eine Browning Black Magic LM in 3.60, WG 60 g. bekommen hatte, und dass für ein Trinkgeld. Wirklich ein schöner Stock. 
Also ran ans Altwasser, der freundliche Angelkollege war auch vor Ort. Und das Wetter war auch fast traumhaft, zwar kalt (3-4 Grad), aber strahlender Sonnenschein. Dafür ein böiger Ostwind, aber davon wollte ich mich nicht abhalten lassen. Der Kollege sass am anderen Ufer so 40 m entfernt mit der Pole und zog Brassen um Brassen, Karpfen und Karauschen an Land. Also ran ans Werk, alles aufgebaut, Futterplatz angelegt an der Kante und dann begann das warten...… Ausgerechnet jetzt drehte der Wind, er kam nicht mehr von rechts (also Osten), sondern bließ mir ins Gesicht. Den Futterplatz treffen war so schwer möglich, man musste immer abwarten bis die Böen abflauten. Leider bissen die Fische auch sehr Spitz man hätte bei jedem Zupfer anschlagen müssen. Leider war das bei dem Wind fast nicht möglich. 
Aber auf alles wieder abbauen und das Ufer wechseln hatte ich auch keine Lust bei einer verbleibenden Angelzeit von 1 Stunde. So blieb ich Franzose, es sollte halt nicht sein. 
Im Nachhinein denke ich mir hatte ich auf das falsche Ufer und vielleicht auch auf das falsche Tackle gesetzt, die Pole war da eindeutig überlegen. Allerdings hatte der andere auch teilweise auf Verdacht angeschlagen oder wenn sich die Posenspitze nur minimal bewegt hatte. 
Aber ich wollte halt auch unbedingt die Black Magic ausprobieren (fränggisch/oberpfälzer Sturschädel halt) und ein gutes Wurftraining war es allemal


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> So nun mein Bericht zum Sonntagmorgen. Hatte mich schon gefreut wie ein Schnitzel, endlich wieder raus ans Wasser. Und ich wollte auch gleich neues Tackle ausprobieren, da ich zu meiner großen Freude eine Browning Black Magic LM in 3.60, WG 60 g. bekommen hatte, und dass für ein Trinkgeld. Wirklich ein schöner Stock.
> Also ran ans Altwasser, der freundliche Angelkollege war auch vor Ort. Und das Wetter war auch fast traumhaft, zwar kalt (3-4 Grad), aber strahlender Sonnenschein. Dafür ein böiger Ostwind, aber davon wollte ich mich nicht abhalten lassen. Der Kollege sass am anderen Ufer so 40 m entfernt mit der Pole und zog Brassen um Brassen, Karpfen und Karauschen an Land. Also ran ans Werk, alles aufgebaut, Futterplatz angelegt an der Kante und dann begann das warten...… Ausgerechnet jetzt drehte der Wind, er kam nicht mehr von rechts (also Osten), sondern bließ mir ins Gesicht. Den Futterplatz treffen war so schwer möglich, man musste immer abwarten bis die Böen abflauten. Leider bissen die Fische auch sehr Spitz man hätte bei jedem Zupfer anschlagen müssen. Leider war das bei dem Wind fast nicht möglich.
> Aber auf alles wieder abbauen und das Ufer wechseln hatte ich auch keine Lust bei einer verbleibenden Angelzeit von 1 Stunde. So blieb ich Franzose, es sollte halt nicht sein.
> Im Nachhinein denke ich mir hatte ich auf das falsche Ufer und vielleicht auch auf das falsche Tackle gesetzt, die Pole war da eindeutig überlegen. Allerdings hatte der andere auch teilweise auf Verdacht angeschlagen oder wenn sich die Posenspitze nur minimal bewegt hatte.
> Aber ich wollte halt auch unbedingt die Black Magic ausprobieren (fränggisch/oberpfälzer Sturschädel halt) und ein gutes Wurftraining war es allemal


Trotz Schneider, schöner Bericht! 
Bei dem Wetter kann es passieren, wenn es dumm läuft, das man nur 2 Meter neben den Fischen angelt und man trotz Anfüttern nichts fängt! Wenn man nur eine Stunde hat ,hat man ja auch nicht die Möglichkeit groß etwas zu probieren! 

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

Jupp hatte mein Angelkollege auch gemeint. Er hatte mal nicht aufgepasst und einen halben Meter neben seinem Futterplatz geangelt, kein Biss. 
Dann den Köder langsam wieder auf den Futterplatz gezogen und dann hat er wieder Fische rausgezogen. Manchmal echt kurios.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute, @Racklinger ! 
Beim nächsten Ansitz läufts sicher besser.


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> So nun mein Bericht zum Sonntagmorgen. Hatte mich schon gefreut wie ein Schnitzel, endlich wieder raus ans Wasser. Und ich wollte auch gleich neues Tackle ausprobieren, da ich zu meiner großen Freude eine Browning Black Magic LM in 3.60, WG 60 g. bekommen hatte, und dass für ein Trinkgeld. Wirklich ein schöner Stock.
> Also ran ans Altwasser, der freundliche Angelkollege war auch vor Ort. Und das Wetter war auch fast traumhaft, zwar kalt (3-4 Grad), aber strahlender Sonnenschein. Dafür ein böiger Ostwind, aber davon wollte ich mich nicht abhalten lassen. Der Kollege sass am anderen Ufer so 40 m entfernt mit der Pole und zog Brassen um Brassen, Karpfen und Karauschen an Land. Also ran ans Werk, alles aufgebaut, Futterplatz angelegt an der Kante und dann begann das warten...… Ausgerechnet jetzt drehte der Wind, er kam nicht mehr von rechts (also Osten), sondern bließ mir ins Gesicht. Den Futterplatz treffen war so schwer möglich, man musste immer abwarten bis die Böen abflauten. Leider bissen die Fische auch sehr Spitz man hätte bei jedem Zupfer anschlagen müssen. Leider war das bei dem Wind fast nicht möglich.
> Aber auf alles wieder abbauen und das Ufer wechseln hatte ich auch keine Lust bei einer verbleibenden Angelzeit von 1 Stunde. So blieb ich Franzose, es sollte halt nicht sein.
> Im Nachhinein denke ich mir hatte ich auf das falsche Ufer und vielleicht auch auf das falsche Tackle gesetzt, die Pole war da eindeutig überlegen. Allerdings hatte der andere auch teilweise auf Verdacht angeschlagen oder wenn sich die Posenspitze nur minimal bewegt hatte.
> Aber ich wollte halt auch unbedingt die Black Magic ausprobieren (fränggisch/oberpfälzer Sturschädel halt) und ein gutes Wurftraining war es allemal


Netter Angel Bericht,trotz Schneider .Schade


----------



## phirania

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt bald wieder mit,will auch bald wieder los.
Früher hat mir so ein Wetter nichts ausgemacht.
Aber heute mit dem Alter und den ganzen Medikamenten im Balg wird man einfach zum Weichei....
Da habe ich den gesamten See für mich alleine und komme einfach nicht los


----------



## geomas

^ Na, der Stammtisch drückt Dir die Daumen für phirania-gerechtes Angelwetter!


Ich werd in ein paar Minuten los zu einem Teich, wo ich hoffentlich durch die Sonne einen warmen Rücken bekomme und evtl. noch die 2te Rotfeder des Jahres begrüßen darf...
Mit dabei sind die Glas-Matchrute und die frühe Daiwa-Carbon-Leger.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Na, der Stammtisch drückt Dir die Daumen für phirania-gerechtes Angelwetter!
> 
> 
> Ich werd in ein paar Minuten los zu einem Teich, wo ich hoffentlich durch die Sonne einen warmen Rücken bekomme und evtl. noch die 2te Rotfeder des Jahres begrüßen darf...
> Mit dabei sind die Glas-Matchrute und die frühe Daiwa-Carbon-Leger.


Viel Erfolg und Spaß Georg.Petri


----------



## phirania




----------



## rustaweli

Dann mal Petri @geomas und schöne Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## rustaweli

phirania schrieb:


>



Wirkt in den ersten Sekunden interessant, danke!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Na, der Stammtisch drückt Dir die Daumen für phirania-gerechtes Angelwetter!
> 
> 
> Ich werd in ein paar Minuten los zu einem Teich, wo ich hoffentlich durch die Sonne einen warmen Rücken bekomme und evtl. noch die 2te Rotfeder des Jahres begrüßen darf...
> Mit dabei sind die Glas-Matchrute und die frühe Daiwa-Carbon-Leger.



Petri und drück dir die Daumen Georg !
Hoffentlich hast du einigermaßen Wetter! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

So, ich bin schon wieder zurück und melde: Schneider!

Der Wind blies heute weniger garstig als am Sonntag aber es gab keine Bisse, weder an der Picker (12er Haken und zwei oder drei Maiskörner) noch an der Stippe (16 und 20 mit je einem Maiskorn).
Später habe ich noch die Stelle gewechselt, ohne Erfolg. Bis auf vorsichtiges Gezupfel nichts, kein einziger Biss.

Aber das Draußensein war toll, ich habe den Herrn Eisvogel wieder gesehen und zum Schluss noch ein paar _future stick floats _geerntet.


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Na, der Stammtisch drückt Dir die Daumen für phirania-gerechtes Angelwetter!
> 
> 
> Ich werd in ein paar Minuten los zu einem Teich, wo ich hoffentlich durch die Sonne einen warmen Rücken bekomme und evtl. noch die 2te Rotfeder des Jahres begrüßen darf...
> Mit dabei sind die Glas-Matchrute und die frühe Daiwa-Carbon-Leger.



Viel Spaß und Erfolg, Geomas. Einen kurzen Moment habe ich auch überlegt, angeln zu gehen, aber hab mal den Finger nach draußen gehalten, ist mir heute zu kalt, auch wenn’s vor ein paar Tagen noch schlimmer war, eisiger Ostwind, heute fast Windstille, jedoch spricht mein Wohlbefinden dagegen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Da das Auge meines Hundes noch ne Woche geschont werden muss, kann ich bei diesem fiesen Wind nicht ans Wasser.
Läuft am Rhein aber momentan ohnehin nicht so gut - letzte Woche Biß auf Biß, und jetzt seit Samstag nur lange Gesichter wenns auf Friedfisch geht.
Barsch geht aber gut.. .
Ich sollte mich mal um ein etwas idyllischeres und geschützteres gewässer bemühen... aber wo.... irgendwie gibt es hier nix...
Immer wenn ich Geos Geschichten von der Qual der Wahl lese, wird mir ganz komisch zu Mute....
Man wird oft um den Rhein beneidet, ist ja auch ganz nett, aber sonst gibt es hier echt nix Vernünftiges, und nach Käseland sind es, so ich denn halbwegs gut Angeln will, mindestens 80km einfache Strecke - da hat man auch nicht immer Zeit und Lust.
Klinge ich irgendwie jämmerlich...?


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Da das Auge meines Hundes noch ne Woche geschont werden muss, kann ich bei diesem fiesen Wind nicht ans Wasser.
> Läuft am Rhein aber momentan ohnehin nicht so gut - letzte Woche Biß auf Biß, und jetzt seit Samstag nur lange Gesichter wenns auf Friedfisch geht.
> Barsch geht aber gut.. .
> Ich sollte mich mal um ein etwas idyllischeres und geschützteres gewässer bemühen... aber wo.... irgendwie gibt es hier nix...
> Immer wenn ich Geos Geschichten von der Qual der Wahl lese, wird mir ganz komisch zu Mute....
> Man wird oft um den Rhein beneidet, ist ja auch ganz nett, aber sonst gibt es hier echt nix Vernünftiges, und nach Käseland sind es, so ich denn halbwegs gut Angeln will, mindestens 80km einfache Strecke - da hat man auch nicht immer Zeit und Lust.
> Klinge ich irgendwie jämmerlich...?



So ne Debatte hatte ich hier ansich auch schon mal angefacht 
Der Mensch will immer das was Er gerade nicht hat 
Ich habe hier alles von Forellenbach im Harz über kleine und große Seen ,kleiner Fluss über Kanäle bis zu einsame Seen im Wald ! Nur kein großer Strom wie Rhein, Elbe, Donau oder Weser 
Was glaubste was ich in normalen Zeiten immer mache  ?
Ich fahre genau dort hin, was ich gerade nicht habe 
Ich bin ja am Rhein aufgewachsen, da bin ich unzählige KM gefahren um mich an einen Vereinssee zu setzen! 

Im Leben ist es halt oftmals so  

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Das Gras ist immer auf der anderen Seite des Zaunes am grünsten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Gras ist immer auf der anderen Seite des Zaunes* am grünsten*.




.....am kräftigsten?


----------



## Waller Michel

Männer, sagt selbst 
Es müssen doch wahre Christenmenschen sein die ein so hochwertiges und nachhaltiges Produkt für die Menschheit produzieren 
Meine Frau möchte es noch nicht so richtig glauben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das bestimmt recht zugig da drin Michi.


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Männer, sagt selbst
> Es müssen doch wahre Christenmenschen sein die ein so hochwertiges und nachhaltiges Produkt für die Menschheit produzieren
> Meine Frau möchte es noch nicht so richtig glauben
> Anhang anzeigen 341281


??? Deine Frau glaubt nicht, dass du soo günstig Ausziehen kannst ?


----------



## Waller Michel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ??? Deine Frau glaubt nicht, dass du soo günstig Ausziehen kannst ?


Der war gut


----------



## Waller Michel

Aber jetzt mal ohne Spaß 
Teuer aber schon genial oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ohne Spaß
> Teuer aber schon genial oder?




Finde ich nicht.
Das Gestänge sieht klapprig aus.

Ich würde immer ein Prahmzelt vorziehen. Wenn das abgespannt ist, hält es auch starkem Wind stand.
Deines hat etwa den CW Wert einer Schrankwand und geht dann fliegen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Auf einer Insel kann man nach 4 Seiten rauspreschen , wenn der Piepser angeht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> Das Gestänge sieht klapprig aus.
> 
> Ich würde immer ein Prahmzelt vorziehen.


Hab das noch nicht in der Hand gehabt! Aber wenn es die Qualität hat wie das andere Zeug von Nash ? Dann ist das sehr stabil! 
Aber in der Hand hatte ich das noch nicht wie gesagt! 


LG


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Männer, sagt selbst
> Es müssen doch wahre Christenmenschen sein die ein so hochwertiges und nachhaltiges Produkt für die Menschheit produzieren
> Meine Frau möchte es noch nicht so richtig glauben
> Anhang anzeigen 341281


Stolzer Preis - für eine Hütte voller Löcher. 

Ich hätte da noch ein gut 20 Jahre altes Pelzer Brolly. Zum halben Preis und die Löcher gratis und franko!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis - für eine Hütte voller Löcher.
> 
> Ich hätte da noch ein gut 20 Jahre altes Pelzer Brolly. Zum halben Preis und die Löcher gratis und franko!


Darf ich erfahren was meine Frau euch gezahlt hat   ?


----------



## Andal

Auffällig bei diesen ganzen Anglerbehausungen ist...

...ihre inflationäre Zahl in den Katalogen
...jedes ist das Non Plus Ultra
...die UVPs bei Neuerscheinen und wie sie dann nach ein, zwei Jahren geschleudert werden.


----------



## Hecht100+

Und ich dachte ich bin der einzige der mit einem LKW zum Teich fährt.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Darf ich erfahren was meine Frau euch gezahlt hat   ?


Deine Angelsachen Michi.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich bin der einzige der mit einem LKW zum Teich fährt.


Wenn ich zum Angeln gehe ,denken meine Nachbarn das ich ausziehe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Stimmt schon!  Gibt aber trotzdem unterschiede in der Qualität! 
Das merke ich an meinem Fox Bivvy !

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Angeln gehe ,denken meine Nachbarn das ich ausziehe.



Ich hab da auch nur 2 Extreme! 
Entweder mit Rucksack und einer Rute oder mit nem Euroliner 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch nur 2 Extreme!
> Entweder mit Rucksack und einer Rute oder mit nem Euroliner
> 
> LG


Bei mir sieht es so aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ohne Spaß
> Teuer aber schon genial oder?



Teuer??
Für so eine erstklassige Gartenlaube?
Da kannste bestimmt super Urlaub drinn machen...
Mir würde es einfach auch an Mut und Willenskraft fehlen...
Bei mir regt sich schon jedesmal das schlechte Gewissen, wenn ich nur meinen leichten Campingstuhl mitnehme.
Da komme ich mir irgendwie alt und gebrechlich vor...
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie oft Du das Teil benutzt.


----------



## Thomas.

auf dem Bild sieht es zumindest so aus das nee Schrankwand ein Doppelbett und ein 120 zoll Fernseher rein passt, was will Frau mehr?


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Teuer??
> Für so eine erstklassige Gartenlaube?
> Da kannste bestimmt super Urlaub drinn machen...
> Mir würde es einfach auch an Mut und Willenskraft fehlen...
> Bei mir regt sich schon jedesmal das schlechte Gewissen, wenn ich nur meinen leichten Campingstuhl mitnehme.
> Da komme ich mir irgendwie alt und gebrechlich vor...
> Ich bin sehr gespannt wie oft Du das Teil benutzt.



Ich habs ja ( noch ) nicht 
Meine Taktik war eigentlich das Ding hier zu Posten  
Und dann meiner Frau vorzulesen das Ihr schreibt wie obergenial das Ding ist und das man sowas unbedingt braucht 
Was kam  Löcher auf allen Seiten ,instabil und nicht besser als ein zwanzig Jahre altes von Pelzer 
Herzlichen Dank meine Freunde für die Unterstützung 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Such dir ein vernünftiges Zeit aus Michi.
Dann gibt es auch Zuspruch.

Die von MK Angelsport haben zB ein gutes P/L Verhältnis!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Such dir ein vernünftiges Zeit aus Michi.
> Dann gibt es auch Zuspruch.
> 
> Die von MK Angelsport haben zB ein gutes P/L Verhältnis!


MK habe ich auch noch ein 3,5 Mann Bivvy in Camo ! Habs zwar erst einmal genutzt aber top ! Das stimmt absolut Andreas 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habs ja ( noch ) nicht
> Meine Taktik war eigentlich das Ding hier zu Posten
> Und dann meiner Frau vorzulesen das Ihr schreibt wie obergenial das Ding ist und das man sowas unbedingt braucht
> Was kam  Löcher auf allen Seiten ,instabil und nicht besser als ein zwanzig Jahre altes von Pelzer
> Herzlichen Dank meine Freunde für die Unterstützung
> 
> LG Michael


Das marktführende Nash Gazebo Konzept, nun mit zusätzlichen Features und Funktionen für größtmöglichen Sessionkomfort - egal wo auf der Welt sie auch unterwegs sind. Als Basis dient das extrem bewährte, Doppel-Rahmen-Schnellaufstell-System für unglaubliche Stabilität, raschesten Aufbau sowie kompaktes Transportmaß.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das marktführende Nash Gazebo Konzept, nun mit zusätzlichen Features und Funktionen für größtmöglichen Sessionkomfort - egal wo auf der Welt sie auch unterwegs sind. Als Basis dient das extrem bewährte, Doppel-Rahmen-Schnellaufstell-System für unglaubliche Stabilität, raschesten Aufbau sowie kompaktes Transportmaß.



Naaaa sag ich doch 
Damit lässt sich doch arbeiten 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naaaa sag ich doch
> Damit lässt sich doch arbeiten
> 
> LG


Wenn du das jetzt deiner Frau zeigst ,bekomme ich jetzt deine Angelsachen nicht mehr.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Hab schon wieder ne alte Rute (aber schon aus dem Carbon-Zeitalter) ersteigert.
> Gibts irgendwelche Entsagungsformeln, die man bei der Selbstkasteiung murmeln kann?
> Eieiei, aber nu ist Schluß!


Ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass es eine Shakepearerute ist. Alles richtig gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und das entgegen den festen Vorsätzen!


War ich das nicht, der das gesagt hat? Oder hat der Georg das auch von sich verlauten lassen. Ich habe die Übersicht verloren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

# Teig

Nach dem es ja mittlerweile beim 0815 Köder, den Maden, zu gewissen Engpässen kommt, möchte ich das Thema Teig wieder mal aufleben lassen. Brot mit Wasser verknetet und dann ab an den Haken ist ja nichts Neues und wahrlich keine Revolution.

Aber man kann ihn auch verbessern, haltbarer machen, so dass er länger am Haken bleibt und trotzdem noch zart genug ist, dass der Haken sauber fassen kann.

Als Basis hierzu verwende ich am liebsten frischen Sandwich Toast, ohne die Rinde. Vollei und etwas Speiseöl. Ggf. kommt auch etwas Wasser mit ins Spiel, denn man möchte ja die Konsistenz selber bestimmen. An sich ist das schon eine ausreichende Mischung, mit der man ohne großen Aufwand seine Friedfische fangen kann. Aber wir wären ja keine passionierten Angler, wenn wir Gutes nicht besser machen wollten. Diesem Basismix kann man jetzt allerlei Zutaten beifügen.

Das einfachste Procedere dürften da die zahlreichen Flüssigaromen und Pülverchen der Boilieköche sein. Einfach sparsam(!) zufügen und fertig ist die Laube. Aber es geht auch mehr und subtiler. Hier ist es von Vorteil, wenn man das Brot vorher durch die Moulinette jagt, um ein einfach zu dosierendes Pulver erhält.

...Käse
Hier vor allem weiche und sehr kräftige Sorten, wie z.B. den berühmten Dänischen Blauschimmelkäse. Edle Sorten, wie Stilster Blue, oder Roquefort kann man auch verwenden. Dadurch wird der Teig zwar nicht besser, aber teurer.
Den möglichst reifen Käse am besten schon mit den Eiern aufmixen und dann das zerkleinerte Brot nach und nach zugeben, bis man im Teig die Festigkeit erreicht hat, die man wünscht.

...Gluten (reiner Weizenkleber)
Mit dieser Zutat erzielt man sehr weiche, aber gummiartige Teige. Vorteil: sie halten lange am Haken und lassen den Haken trotzdem verhältnismäßig gut durchdringen. Gluten ist nicht immer leicht zu bekommen, aber alle Bäcker benutzen es. Da muss man vielleicht etwas hartnäckig sein.

...fertige, neutrale Boiliemischungen
Sie erzeugen einen sehr festen Teig, den man am besten in Teigspiralen, am Haar, anbietet. Ein guter Köder bei Karpfen, wenn man Boilieverbote umgehen will, oder muss.

...Farben
Lebensmittelfarben – selbsterklärend.

...Leberwurst, Sardellenpaste, gemahlene Pellets u.s.w.
Wie beim Käse auch.

...Gewürze etc.
Curry, Zimt, Chaeynnepfeffer, Knoblauchgranulat, Maggi... hier sind er Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt. Aber zwei Zutaten aus dieser Ecke möchte ich besonders herausheben. Gekörnte Hühnerbrühe und Getränkepulver – auch, oder gerade zusammen – heben sie die Attraktivität von Teigen sehr.

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande. Es ist kein Fehler, bestimmte Teige mit Einmalhandschuhen zu kneten, das die Düfte und Farben doch recht herzhaft sein können!

Ich denke mal, dass in diesem weiten Feld der Köderpasten einiges zu machen ist. Nebenbei kann auch wunderbar dezent mit kleinen Kostproben davon gut beifüttern.

Viel Spass beim werkeln und Erfolg beim Fischen!

TL Andal


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> # Teig
> 
> Nach dem es ja mittlerweile beim 0815 Köder, den Maden, zu gewissen Engpässen kommt, möchte ich das Thema Teig wieder mal aufleben lassen. Brot mit Wasser verknetet und dann ab an den Haken ist ja nichts Neues und wahrlich keine Revolution.
> 
> Aber man kann ihn auch verbessern, haltbarer machen, so dass er länger am Haken bleibt und trotzdem noch zart genug ist, dass der Haken sauber fassen kann.
> 
> Als Basis hierzu verwende ich am liebsten frischen Sandwich Toast, ohne die Rinde. Vollei und etwas Speiseöl. Ggf. kommt auch etwas Wasser mit ins Spiel, denn man möchte ja die Konsistenz selber bestimmen. An sich ist das schon eine ausreichende Mischung, mit der man ohne großen Aufwand seine Friedfische fangen kann. Aber wir wären ja keine passionierten Angler, wenn wir Gutes nicht besser machen wollten. Diesem Basismix kann man jetzt allerlei Zutaten beifügen.
> 
> Das einfachste Procedere dürften da die zahlreichen Flüssigaromen und Pülverchen der Boilieköche sein. Einfach sparsam(!) zufügen und fertig ist die Laube. Aber es geht auch mehr und subtiler. Hier ist es von Vorteil, wenn man das Brot vorher durch die Moulinette jagt, um ein einfach zu dosierendes Pulver erhält.
> 
> ...Käse
> Hier vor allem weiche und sehr kräftige Sorten, wie z.B. den berühmten Dänischen Blauschimmelkäse. Edle Sorten, wie Stilster Blue, oder Roquefort kann man auch verwenden. Dadurch wird der Teig zwar nicht besser, aber teurer.
> Den möglichst reifen Käse am besten schon mit den Eiern aufmixen und dann das zerkleinerte Brot nach und nach zugeben, bis man im Teig die Festigkeit erreicht hat, die man wünscht.
> 
> ...Gluten (reiner Weizenkleber)
> Mit dieser Zutat erzielt man sehr weiche, aber gummiartige Teige. Vorteil: sie halten lange am Haken und lassen den Haken trotzdem verhältnismäßig gut durchdringen. Gluten ist nicht immer leicht zu bekommen, aber alle Bäcker benutzen es. Da muss man vielleicht etwas hartnäckig sein.
> 
> ...fertige, neutrale Boiliemischungen
> Sie erzeugen einen sehr festen Teig, den man am besten in Teigspiralen, am Haar, anbietet. Ein guter Köder bei Karpfen, wenn man Boilieverbote umgehen will, oder muss.
> 
> ...Farben
> Lebensmittelfarben – selbsterklärend.
> 
> ...Leberwurst, Sardellenpaste, gemahlene Pellets u.s.w.
> Wie beim Käse auch.
> 
> ...Gewürze etc.
> Curry, Zimt, Chaeynnepfeffer, Knoblauchgranulat, Maggi... hier sind er Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt. Aber zwei Zutaten aus dieser Ecke möchte ich besonders herausheben. Gekörnte Hühnerbrühe und Getränkepulver – auch, oder gerade zusammen – heben sie die Attraktivität von Teigen sehr.
> 
> Und noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande. Es ist kein Fehler, bestimmte Teige mit Einmalhandschuhen zu kneten, das die Düfte und Farben doch recht herzhaft sein können!
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass in diesem weiten Feld der Köderpasten einiges zu machen ist. Nebenbei kann auch wunderbar dezent mit kleinen Kostproben davon gut beifüttern.
> 
> Viel Spass beim werkeln und Erfolg beim Fischen!
> 
> TL Andal



Dein Beitrag kommt wie gerufen 
Meine Maden hab ich gerade entsorgt! 
Die Wurmfarm ist noch nicht so weit und Freitag möchte ich angeln 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas hat so ein prima Locheisen um Toastbrot auszustanzen 
Hab aber keine Ahnung wo man das bekommt! Damit liebäugle ich gerade! 
Werde Toast jetzt mal in allen Varianten testen ! Ob als Teig oder so 

LG


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag kommt wie gerufen
> Meine Maden hab ich gerade entsorgt!
> Die Wurmfarm ist noch nicht so weit und Freitag möchte ich angeln
> 
> LG


Du bist ja wieder voll dabei. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, da du ja deine Abstinenz hier im Ükel angekündigt hattest. Wie kommt es?

Beste Grüße Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Michi meinst du so was?
https://www.angelplatz.de/tft-forellenteig-spritze--zf0042


----------



## Mescalero

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @geomas hat so ein prima Locheisen um Toastbrot auszustanzen
> Hab aber keine Ahnung wo man das bekommt! Damit liebäugle ich gerade!
> Werde Toast jetzt mal in allen Varianten testen ! Ob als Teig oder so
> 
> LG


Das nehme ich auch gern, die Locheisen gibt es von mehreren Herstellern: Guru, Matrix, Preston und noch ein paar mehr. Bread punch ist das Zauberwort.
Verschiedene Sorten Toast teste ich auch gerade, Rewe z.B. taugt nichts, das ist zu trocken und hält nicht besonders gut am Haken. Lidl Sandwich ist von viel besserer Konsistenz.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das nehme ich auch gern, die Locheisen gibt es von mehreren Herstellern: Guru, Matrix, Preston und noch ein paar mehr. Bread punch ist das Zauberwort.
> Verschiedene Sorten Toast teste ich auch gerade, Rewe z.B. taugt nichts, das ist zu trocken und hält nicht besonders gut am Haken. Lidl Sandwich ist von viel besserer Konsistenz.



Danke! 
Gucke ich gleich mal! 
Das Toast von Netto Marke ist auch sehr gut, ähnlich wie Lidl

LG


----------



## geomas

#breadpunch

Aktuell nutze ich fast ausschließlich das „Commercial Punch Kit” von Preston (https://prestoninnovations.com/en/products/commercial-punch-kit).
Zuvor habe ich die Bait Punches (4er Set) von Korum benutzt und auch welche von Middy (kleine Durchmesser).
Das Preston-Kit finde ich recht praktisch, hätte allerdings gerne das etwas anders gebaute Set von Guru mal beäugt (habs auf der Messe vergessen).


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Teig-Tipp-Artikel, @Andal ! Den werd ich mal in aller Ruhe durcharbeiten.

@Mescalero  - ein tolles Gewässer hast Du da - sieht echt idyllisch aus!


----------



## geomas

Noch ein Schneider!

Es war ein wunderschöner Nachmittag in der erstaunlich kräftigen Frühlingssonne; ich hab den Angeltrip sehr genossen.






Hatte die Sonne schräg von vorne und konnte sogar die etwas sperrige Jacke ablegen.
Das Wassergeflügel machte Betrieb, über mir kreisten Möwen, um den Teich kreisten Walker und Jogger und Kinder auf Fahrzeugen, die ich nicht bestimmen kann. Wasserläufer flitzten über das kühle Naß, die erhoffte Beute zeigte mir noch nicht mal die kalte, schuppige Schulter.





Hatte die alte Glasmatche mit der schnieken Mitchell 300 dabei und die frühe Daiwa Carbon Leger-Rute. 
Habe Breadpunch und Mais angeboten, lose gefüttert und auch mit Micropellets versetztes LB gereicht, aber es tat sich bis auf ein paar Schnurschwimmer nüscht.

Als es deutlich kälter wurde, die Sonne sich langsam zurückzog, hab ich ein paar „Toast-Stanz-Reste” ins Wasser geworfen und wenig später nibbelten Kleinis daran herum. Nach 18.00 Uhr gab es auch andere Zeichen von Fischaktivität wie ruckelnde Schilfhalme und so, aber an den Ruten war Funkstille.

Habe einen freundlichen Fliegenschwinger gesprochen, der dort schon sehr dicke Rotfedern landen konnte. 
Für die kommende Zeit bis gegen Ostern werde ich den Teich wohl doch abhaken und woanders mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Noch ein Schneider!
> 
> Es war ein wunderschöner Nachmittag in der erstaunlich kräftigen Frühlingssonne; ich hab den Angeltrip sehr genossen.


Kunststück. Wir haben zwar den vergleichbaren Sonnenstand von Mitte September, aber halt auch eine barbarisch kalte kontinentale Luft.


----------



## Thomas.

Waller Michel schrieb:


> MK habe ich auch noch ein 3,5 Mann Bivvy in Camo ! Habs zwar erst einmal genutzt aber top ! Das stimmt absolut Andreas
> 
> LG Michael


ja wenn du das schon einmal genutzt hast, dann muss unbedingt ein neues an den Start, gerade bei Behausungen wo sich der mief von dem einen mal gesammelt hat, in der jetzigen zeit absolut unhygienisch nachher holst du dir noch einen wech  kann das deine Frau verantworten ?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Noch ein Schneider!
> 
> Es war ein wunderschöner Nachmittag in der erstaunlich kräftigen Frühlingssonne; ich hab den Angeltrip sehr genossen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte die Sonne schräg von vorne und konnte sogar die etwas sperrige Jacke ablegen.
> Das Wassergeflügel machte Betrieb, über mir kreisten Möwen, um den Teich kreisten Walker und Jogger und Kinder auf Fahrzeugen, die ich nicht bestimmen kann. Wasserläufer flitzten über das kühle Naß, die erhoffte Beute zeigte mir noch nicht mal die kalte, schuppige Schulter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte die alte Glasmatche mit der schnieken Mitchell 300 dabei und die frühe Daiwa Carbon Leger-Rute.
> Habe Breadpunch und Mais angeboten, lose gefüttert und auch mit Micropellets versetztes LB gereicht, aber es tat sich bis auf ein paar Schnurschwimmer nüscht.
> 
> Als es deutlich kälter wurde, die Sonne sich langsam zurückzog, hab ich ein paar „Toast-Stanz-Reste” ins Wasser geworfen und wenig später nibbelten Kleinis daran herum. Nach 18.00 Uhr gab es auch andere Zeichen von Fischaktivität wie ruckelnde Schilfhalme und so, aber an den Ruten war Funkstille.
> 
> Habe einen freundlichen Fliegenschwinger gesprochen, der dort schon sehr dicke Rotfedern landen konnte.
> Für die kommende Zeit bis gegen Ostern werde ich den Teich wohl doch abhaken und woanders mein Glück versuchen.


Ein Netter Angel Bericht,schade das du Schneider geblieben bist.


----------



## feederbrassen

Werfe mal vorsichtig ein Hallo zusammen in die Runde und gebe an dieser Stelle ein Lebenszeichen von mir 
Mich gibt es noch. 
Komme aber zu nichts.  
Deswegen hab ich auch hier nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gegen 17 Uhr, die Sonne geht herunter, es ist nicht mehr so grell blau,
aber der Wind hat aufgehört! Eigentlich ganz nett draußen, aber Winterbekleidung ist ein Muss, wie die Ükel empfohlen haben.
Ein weiterer Pullover dazu, ein Stirnband, die Pudelmütze war schon im Rucksack.
Bei der Hinfahrt reicht mir das Stirnband unterm Fahrradhelm, ich strample mich warm.
Sehr vereinzelte Leutegruppen, aber auf der Fläche verteilt sind echt viele am Spazieren.
Also wissen es viele: Draußen ist gut und besser als in der  Wohnung!

Angekommen baue ich auf, montiere die Bolo, hier ist wirklich fast kein Wind, aber es wird kalt.
Das Wasser liegt unbewegt da, keine Fischaktivitäten zu sehen. Ein Pullover unter die Weste gezogen werden muss jetzt.
Das Wasser ist stark gefallen ggü. Samstag, wohl min. 30cm, die Pflanzen am Rand kaschieren das, Pose muss heute viel flacher.
Mist, die Maden sind wirklich alle vercastert. 
Also dann damit in braun angeln. Anfüttern wo die Pose eigentlich gut liegt. Es passiert ...
nix.
Ich mache ein paar Fotos, mit der Kamera - ich habe sie mit! 
Etwa eine Stunde vergeht, mir wird doch etwas langweilig. Ich wechsele auf Brot an der Pose.
nix.
Feederrute raus, leichte Montage, Brot habe ich noch reichlich, also raus mit eienr Flocke.
Es geht gegen 18:45, es regt sich was an der Feederrute. Immer kräftigerer Zitterer, Anschlag - nichts.
Es platscht ein Fisch vor mir beim Picken von der Oberfläche, es gibt sie noch!
Es wird merklich dunkler, wieder ein Zitterer, ein kleiner Ausschlag, Anschlag - nichts.
Ich konzentriere mich wieder auf die Pose, exakt 2 Caster aufgezogen.
Derweil verpasse ich 1-2 Zitterer. Egal.
Rein mit der Pose, schöne Drift, sie taucht in Intervallen ab, kein Krautgehänge?
Ich setze eine kräftigen Anschlag, jetzt will ich's wissen, Widerstand, es zappelt gleich darauf ein Silberling.
Fisch, Fisch, also das hat aber gedauert, und war schwer!
Ich mache ein Foto, die Kamera muss wegen der Dunkelheit schon blitzen.
Die 15cm sind heute richtig viel! 
Die Kamerauhr zeigt 19:02. Weiter geht nichts mehr. Gar nichts.
Es kehrt eine Winterstille ein, eine leichte Brise von Osten setzt lange leichte Wellen auf das Wasser.
Es wird echt kalt, aber ich habe sowieso keine Lust mehr lange zu bleiben und was mehr unterzuziehen.
Ich baue ab, lasse die Feeder noch bis zuletzt, schaue immer wieder zur Spitze in der Restsonne auf dem Wasser, aber nichts mehr.
Einen Ballen Restfutter vom Samstag habe ich noch wieder mit ans Wasser gebracht, den haue ich recht dicht am Ufer rein.
Rauf alles auf's Fahrrad, die Finger sind recht klamm, geht alles schwer u. langsam.
Aber dann schiebe ich los, auf der Straße in die Pedalen getreten, wird's wärmer überall. Das tut gut.
So eine Heimfahrtanstrengung ist jetzt echt was feines für die Durchblutung!
Um 20:00 schließe ich die Tür auf. Kalt ist mir nicht mehr.

Nun ist Futtern, Heissgetränk und alles an seinen Platz bringen angesagt. Morgen will ich weiter versuchen.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für das Lebenszeichen! Hoffentlich kommen auch wieder entspanntere Zeiten...


----------



## Hering 58

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gegen 17 Uhr, die Sonne geht herunter, es ist nicht mehr so grell blau,
> aber der Wind hat aufgehört! Eigentlich ganz nett draußen, aber Winterbekleidung ist ein Muss, wie die Ükel empfohlen haben.
> Ein weiterer Pullover dazu, ein Stirnband, die Pudelmütze war schon im Rucksack.
> Bei der Hinfahrt reicht mir das Stirnband unterm Fahrradhelm, ich strample mich warm.
> Sehr vereinzelte Leutegruppen, aber auf der Fläche verteilt sind echt viele am Spazieren.
> Also wissen es viele: Draußen ist gut und besser als in der  Wohnung!
> 
> Angekommen baue ich auf, montiere die Bolo, hier ist wirklich fast kein Wind, aber es wird kalt.
> Das Wasser liegt unbewegt da, keine Fischaktivitäten zu sehen. Ein Pullover unter die Weste gezogen werden muss jetzt.
> Das Wasser ist stark gefallen ggü. Samstag, wohl min. 30cm, die Pflanzen am Rand kaschieren das, Pose muss heute viel flacher.
> Mist, die Maden sind wirklich alle vercastert.
> Also dann damit in braun angeln. Anfüttern wo die Pose eigentlich gut liegt. Es passiert ...
> nix.
> Ich mache ein paar Fotos, mit der Kamera - ich habe sie mit!
> Etwa eine Stunde vergeht, mir wird doch etwas langweilig. Ich wechsele auf Brot an der Pose.
> nix.
> Feederrute raus, leichte Montage, Brot habe ich noch reichlich, also raus mit eienr Flocke.
> Es geht gegen 18:45, es regt sich was an der Feederrute. Immer kräftigerer Zitterer, Anschlag - nichts.
> Es platscht ein Fisch vor mir beim Picken von der Oberfläche, es gibt sie noch!
> Es wird merklich dunkler, wieder ein Zitterer, ein kleiner Ausschlag, Anschlag - nichts.
> Ich konzentriere mich wieder auf die Pose, exakt 2 Caster aufgezogen.
> Derweil verpasse ich 1-2 Zitterer. Egal.
> Rein mit der Pose, schöne Drift, sie taucht in Intervallen ab, kein Krautgehänge?
> Ich setze eine kräftigen Anschlag, jetzt will ich's wissen, Widerstand, es zappelt gleich darauf ein Silberling.
> Fisch, Fisch, also das hat aber gedauert, und war schwer!
> Ich mache ein Foto, die Kamera muss wegen der Dunkelheit schon blitzen.
> Die 15cm sind heute richtig viel!
> Die Kamerauhr zeigt 19:02. Weiter geht nichts mehr. Gar nichts.
> Es kehrt eine Winterstille ein, eine leichte Brise von Osten setzt lange leichte Wellen auf das Wasser.
> Es wird echt kalt, aber ich habe sowieso keine Lust mehr lange zu bleiben und was mehr unterzuziehen.
> Ich baue ab, lasse die Feeder noch bis zuletzt, schaue immer wieder zur Spitze in der Restsonne auf dem Wasser, aber nichts mehr.
> Einen Ballen Restfutter vom Samstag habe ich noch wieder mit ans Wasser gebracht, den haue ich recht dicht am Ufer rein.
> Rauf alles auf's Fahrrad, die Finger sind recht klamm, geht alles schwer u. langsam.
> Aber dann schiebe ich los, auf der Straße in die Pedalen getreten, wird's wärmer überall. Das tut gut.
> So eine Heimfahrtanstrengung ist jetzt echt was feines für die Durchblutung!
> Um 20:00 schließe ich die Tür auf. Kalt ist mir nicht mehr.
> 
> Nun ist Futtern, Heissgetränk und alles an seinen Platz bringen angesagt. Morgen will ich weiter versuchen.


Ein Netter Angel Bericht, schöne Fotos.Petri


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Noch ein Schneider!
> 
> Es war ein wunderschöner Nachmittag in der erstaunlich kräftigen Frühlingssonne; ich hab den Angeltrip sehr genossen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte die Sonne schräg von vorne und konnte sogar die etwas sperrige Jacke ablegen.
> Das Wassergeflügel machte Betrieb, über mir kreisten Möwen, um den Teich kreisten Walker und Jogger und Kinder auf Fahrzeugen, die ich nicht bestimmen kann. Wasserläufer flitzten über das kühle Naß, die erhoffte Beute zeigte mir noch nicht mal die kalte, schuppige Schulter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte die alte Glasmatche mit der schnieken Mitchell 300 dabei und die frühe Daiwa Carbon Leger-Rute.
> Habe Breadpunch und Mais angeboten, lose gefüttert und auch mit Micropellets versetztes LB gereicht, aber es tat sich bis auf ein paar Schnurschwimmer nüscht.
> 
> Als es deutlich kälter wurde, die Sonne sich langsam zurückzog, hab ich ein paar „Toast-Stanz-Reste” ins Wasser geworfen und wenig später nibbelten Kleinis daran herum. Nach 18.00 Uhr gab es auch andere Zeichen von Fischaktivität wie ruckelnde Schilfhalme und so, aber an den Ruten war Funkstille.
> 
> Habe einen freundlichen Fliegenschwinger gesprochen, der dort schon sehr dicke Rotfedern landen konnte.
> Für die kommende Zeit bis gegen Ostern werde ich den Teich wohl doch abhaken und woanders mein Glück versuchen.



Du bist zwar nicht nicht mit Fisch Heim gekommen, dafür aber mit wunderschönen Fotos ,das ist auch etwas Wert !

PS : Bei uns schwankt der Luftdruck und die Temperatur seit Tagen extrem! 
Da vergeht vielen Fischen der Hunger! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gegen 17 Uhr, die Sonne geht herunter, es ist nicht mehr so grell blau,
> aber der Wind hat aufgehört! Eigentlich ganz nett draußen, aber Winterbekleidung ist ein Muss, wie die Ükel empfohlen haben.
> Ein weiterer Pullover dazu, ein Stirnband, die Pudelmütze war schon im Rucksack.
> Bei der Hinfahrt reicht mir das Stirnband unterm Fahrradhelm, ich strample mich warm.
> Sehr vereinzelte Leutegruppen, aber auf der Fläche verteilt sind echt viele am Spazieren.
> Also wissen es viele: Draußen ist gut und besser als in der  Wohnung!
> 
> Angekommen baue ich auf, montiere die Bolo, hier ist wirklich fast kein Wind, aber es wird kalt.
> Das Wasser liegt unbewegt da, keine Fischaktivitäten zu sehen. Ein Pullover unter die Weste gezogen werden muss jetzt.
> Das Wasser ist stark gefallen ggü. Samstag, wohl min. 30cm, die Pflanzen am Rand kaschieren das, Pose muss heute viel flacher.
> Mist, die Maden sind wirklich alle vercastert.
> Also dann damit in braun angeln. Anfüttern wo die Pose eigentlich gut liegt. Es passiert ...
> nix.
> Ich mache ein paar Fotos, mit der Kamera - ich habe sie mit!
> Etwa eine Stunde vergeht, mir wird doch etwas langweilig. Ich wechsele auf Brot an der Pose.
> nix.
> Feederrute raus, leichte Montage, Brot habe ich noch reichlich, also raus mit eienr Flocke.
> Es geht gegen 18:45, es regt sich was an der Feederrute. Immer kräftigerer Zitterer, Anschlag - nichts.
> Es platscht ein Fisch vor mir beim Picken von der Oberfläche, es gibt sie noch!
> Es wird merklich dunkler, wieder ein Zitterer, ein kleiner Ausschlag, Anschlag - nichts.
> Ich konzentriere mich wieder auf die Pose, exakt 2 Caster aufgezogen.
> Derweil verpasse ich 1-2 Zitterer. Egal.
> Rein mit der Pose, schöne Drift, sie taucht in Intervallen ab, kein Krautgehänge?
> Ich setze eine kräftigen Anschlag, jetzt will ich's wissen, Widerstand, es zappelt gleich darauf ein Silberling.
> Fisch, Fisch, also das hat aber gedauert, und war schwer!
> Ich mache ein Foto, die Kamera muss wegen der Dunkelheit schon blitzen.
> Die 15cm sind heute richtig viel!
> Die Kamerauhr zeigt 19:02. Weiter geht nichts mehr. Gar nichts.
> Es kehrt eine Winterstille ein, eine leichte Brise von Osten setzt lange leichte Wellen auf das Wasser.
> Es wird echt kalt, aber ich habe sowieso keine Lust mehr lange zu bleiben und was mehr unterzuziehen.
> Ich baue ab, lasse die Feeder noch bis zuletzt, schaue immer wieder zur Spitze in der Restsonne auf dem Wasser, aber nichts mehr.
> Einen Ballen Restfutter vom Samstag habe ich noch wieder mit ans Wasser gebracht, den haue ich recht dicht am Ufer rein.
> Rauf alles auf's Fahrrad, die Finger sind recht klamm, geht alles schwer u. langsam.
> Aber dann schiebe ich los, auf der Straße in die Pedalen getreten, wird's wärmer überall. Das tut gut.
> So eine Heimfahrtanstrengung ist jetzt echt was feines für die Durchblutung!
> Um 20:00 schließe ich die Tür auf. Kalt ist mir nicht mehr.
> 
> Nun ist Futtern, Heissgetränk und alles an seinen Platz bringen angesagt. Morgen will ich weiter versuchen.



Richtig schön geschrieben und Petri selbstverständlich 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Werfe mal vorsichtig ein Hallo zusammen in die Runde und gebe an dieser Stelle ein Lebenszeichen von mir
> Mich gibt es noch.
> Komme aber zu nichts.
> Deswegen hab ich auch hier nichts mitbekommen.



Hallo, schön Dich wieder mal zu lesen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> #breadpunch
> 
> Aktuell nutze ich fast ausschließlich das „Commercial Punch Kit” von Preston (https://prestoninnovations.com/en/products/commercial-punch-kit).
> Zuvor habe ich die Bait Punches (4er Set) von Korum benutzt und auch welche von Middy (kleine Durchmesser).
> Das Preston-Kit finde ich recht praktisch, hätte allerdings gerne das etwas anders gebaute Set von Guru mal beäugt (habs auf der Messe vergessen).


Das Guru Set hatte ich bei Askari nachbestellt, wegen Überforderung aber nicht bekommen. Meine Punches sind von Matrix und eigentlich tun die ihren Job ziemlich gut. 
Mir hätte halt so eine schicke Box gut gefallen, mit Platz fürs Brot und so....Guru triggert extrem mit tollem Design...


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> aumen für


Danke ich hoffe die Tage sollte es hoffentlich klappen


----------



## geomas

Die von mir benutzten Preston-Punches bleiben gelegentlich „hängen” - die haben 2 Rastungen für unterschiedliche „Punch-Tiefen” und beim Rausdrücken des Köders hängt es eben ab und an.
Das nervt gelegentlich. Die Guru-Box sieht etwas schnieker aus, find ich. Ob es in der Praxis irgendwelche größeren Differenzen gibt - keine Ahnung.

Bei den Korum-Punches (die gibt es fast identisch auch von NGT und anderen Firmen) muß man die ausgestanzten Stücke mit einem Hakenlöser oder einem anderen dünnen „Stift” von hinten rausschieben. Das ist nun wirklich unpraktisch.
Solche Teile gibts auch bis 17mm.

Die klassischen Messing-Punches mit Schlitz zum „ein-Haken” gibts leider nicht in größeren Durchmessern.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Die von mir benutzten Preston-Punches bleiben gelegentlich „hängen” - die haben 2 Rastungen für unterschiedliche „Punch-Tiefen” und beim Rausdrücken des Köders hängt es eben ab und an.
> Das nervt gelegentlich. Die Guru-Box sieht etwas schnieker aus, find ich. Ob es in der Praxis irgendwelche größeren Differenzen gibt - keine Ahnung.
> 
> Bei den Korum-Punches (die gibt es fast identisch auch von NGT und anderen Firmen) muß man die ausgestanzten Stücke mit einem Hakenlöser oder einem anderen dünnen „Stift” von hinten rausschieben. Das ist nun wirklich unpraktisch.
> Solche Teile gibts auch bis 17mm.
> 
> Die klassischen Messing-Punches mit Schlitz zum „ein-Haken” gibts leider nicht in größeren Durchmessern.



Danke für den umfassenden Bericht! 
Da ich Boxen genug habe ,werde ich mir dann evtl dad Teil von Matrix zulegen? 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke für den umfassenden Bericht!
> Da ich Boxen genug habe ,werde ich mir dann evtl dad Teil von Matrix zulegen?
> 
> LG Michael



Das Punches-Set von Matrix (mit Schlitz, wie die von Drennan, Middy...) kommt mit 4, 6, 8 und 10mm.
Ich würde eher zu einem Set mit größeren Durchmessern raten. Die Punches von Guru gibts auch ohne die spezielle „Brot-Dose”.

Hier sind ein paar Videos:










Preston hat 6, 8, 10 und 12mm dabei





Gurus „Brotdose”, die Punches gibts auch ohne Dose


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Das Punches-Set von Matrix (mit Schlitz, wie die von Drennan, Middy...) kommt mit 4, 6, 8 und 10mm.
> Ich würde eher zu einem Set mit größeren Durchmessern raten. Die Punches von Guru gibts auch ohne die spezielle „Brot-Dose”.
> 
> Hier sind ein paar Videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preston hat 6, 8, 10 und 12mm dabei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurus „Brotdose”, die Punches gibts auch ohne Dose



Okay!  Da hast du bestimmt Recht! 
Werde ich machen!  Hatte solche Locheisen noch nicht, deshalb höre ich da gerne auf Dich! 

Danke und LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gegen 17 Uhr, die Sonne geht herunter, es ist nicht mehr so grell blau,
> aber der Wind hat aufgehört! Eigentlich ganz nett draußen, aber Winterbekleidung ist ein Muss, wie die Ükel empfohlen haben.
> Ein weiterer Pullover dazu, ein Stirnband, die Pudelmütze war schon im Rucksack.
> Bei der Hinfahrt reicht mir das Stirnband unterm Fahrradhelm, ich strample mich warm.
> Sehr vereinzelte Leutegruppen, aber auf der Fläche verteilt sind echt viele am Spazieren.
> Also wissen es viele: Draußen ist gut und besser als in der  Wohnung!
> 
> Angekommen baue ich auf, montiere die Bolo, hier ist wirklich fast kein Wind, aber es wird kalt.
> Das Wasser liegt unbewegt da, keine Fischaktivitäten zu sehen. Ein Pullover unter die Weste gezogen werden muss jetzt.
> Das Wasser ist stark gefallen ggü. Samstag, wohl min. 30cm, die Pflanzen am Rand kaschieren das, Pose muss heute viel flacher.
> Mist, die Maden sind wirklich alle vercastert.
> Also dann damit in braun angeln. Anfüttern wo die Pose eigentlich gut liegt. Es passiert ...
> nix.
> Ich mache ein paar Fotos, mit der Kamera - ich habe sie mit!
> Etwa eine Stunde vergeht, mir wird doch etwas langweilig. Ich wechsele auf Brot an der Pose.
> nix.
> Feederrute raus, leichte Montage, Brot habe ich noch reichlich, also raus mit eienr Flocke.
> Es geht gegen 18:45, es regt sich was an der Feederrute. Immer kräftigerer Zitterer, Anschlag - nichts.
> Es platscht ein Fisch vor mir beim Picken von der Oberfläche, es gibt sie noch!
> Es wird merklich dunkler, wieder ein Zitterer, ein kleiner Ausschlag, Anschlag - nichts.
> Ich konzentriere mich wieder auf die Pose, exakt 2 Caster aufgezogen.
> Derweil verpasse ich 1-2 Zitterer. Egal.
> Rein mit der Pose, schöne Drift, sie taucht in Intervallen ab, kein Krautgehänge?
> Ich setze eine kräftigen Anschlag, jetzt will ich's wissen, Widerstand, es zappelt gleich darauf ein Silberling.
> Fisch, Fisch, also das hat aber gedauert, und war schwer!
> Ich mache ein Foto, die Kamera muss wegen der Dunkelheit schon blitzen.
> Die 15cm sind heute richtig viel!
> Die Kamerauhr zeigt 19:02. Weiter geht nichts mehr. Gar nichts.
> Es kehrt eine Winterstille ein, eine leichte Brise von Osten setzt lange leichte Wellen auf das Wasser.
> Es wird echt kalt, aber ich habe sowieso keine Lust mehr lange zu bleiben und was mehr unterzuziehen.
> Ich baue ab, lasse die Feeder noch bis zuletzt, schaue immer wieder zur Spitze in der Restsonne auf dem Wasser, aber nichts mehr.
> Einen Ballen Restfutter vom Samstag habe ich noch wieder mit ans Wasser gebracht, den haue ich recht dicht am Ufer rein.
> Rauf alles auf's Fahrrad, die Finger sind recht klamm, geht alles schwer u. langsam.
> Aber dann schiebe ich los, auf der Straße in die Pedalen getreten, wird's wärmer überall. Das tut gut.
> So eine Heimfahrtanstrengung ist jetzt echt was feines für die Durchblutung!
> Um 20:00 schließe ich die Tür auf. Kalt ist mir nicht mehr.
> 
> Nun ist Futtern, Heissgetränk und alles an seinen Platz bringen angesagt. Morgen will ich weiter versuchen.


Dickes Petri.


----------



## geomas

Natürlich kann man solche Punches auch aus alten Kugelschreibern, Spritzen oder sonstwas draus basteln.

@Nordlichtangler - danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zum Plötz!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Das Punches-Set von Matrix (mit Schlitz, wie die von Drennan, Middy...) kommt mit 4, 6, 8 und 10mm.
> Ich würde eher zu einem Set mit größeren Durchmessern raten. Die Punches von Guru gibts auch ohne die spezielle „Brot-Dose”.
> 
> Hier sind ein paar Videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preston hat 6, 8, 10 und 12mm dabei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurus „Brotdose”, die Punches gibts auch ohne Dose


Die sehen schon ziemlich sexy aus, vor allem von Guru, aber irgendwie bin ich zu geizig dafür


----------



## Waller Michel

Also die von Matrix gibts bei Ebay inklusive Versand für 10 Euro !
Die Preston Punches kosten mit dem Kästchen so 22 plus Versand! 

10 Euro für die Matrix finde ich jetzt nicht zu teuer, die Preston für jemanden der die Viel benutzt wie unser Geo auch noch im Rahmen! Alles natürlich im Verhältnis gesehen 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Die Matrixe sind aber sehr flach. Das hat den Vorteil, dass Toast beim Lochen gleich mit verdichtet wird und so besser am Haken hält. Aber andere Dinge wie Frühstücksfleisch lassen sich damit nicht punchen, außer man schneidet es vorher in entsprechend dünne Scheiben. Dann sind die gestanzten Partikel aber womöglich zu labil, das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Für Toast sind die Matrix aber durchaus zu empfehlen. Man kann auch zwei Löcher übereinander stanzen, saugt sich der Köder dann mit Wasser voll, ergibt das ein ziemliches Riesending am Haken.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Matrixe sind aber sehr flach. Das hat den Vorteil, dass Toast beim Lochen gleich mit verdichtet wird und so besser am Haken hält.



Für breadpunch wird das Toast doch üblicherweise sowieso verdichtet, bevor man stanzt.


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, das machen wohl fast alle so, aber hier kann man sich das sparen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also die von Matrix gibts bei Ebay inklusive Versand für 10 Euro !
> Die Preston Punches kosten mit dem Kästchen so 22 plus Versand!
> 
> 10 Euro für die Matrix finde ich jetzt nicht zu teuer, die Preston für jemanden der die Viel benutzt wie unser Geo auch noch im Rahmen! Alles natürlich im Verhältnis gesehen
> 
> LG Michael


Und zehn Euro um Brot auszustechen sind sehr viel wenn die Alternative (Kuli Plus Feile für eine Kerbe um den Haken durchführen zu können) kostenlos ist


Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, das machen wohl fast alle so, aber hier kann man sich das sparen.


Es geht ja nicht nur ums komprimieren, ein richtig behandelte Sandwichtoast hält deutlich länger am Haken bspw., wenn man nicht dazu gekommen ist ist es sicher gut die Möglichkeit zu haben aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dann das dann ebenso gut hält wie das grosse Ornat (plattrollen, Plastikbeutel in Mikrowelle, draufsetzen)


----------



## Mescalero

Klar sind die Dinger überteuert! Stört uns das?
*Nein, wir koofen das Zeug trotzdem!
*


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klar sind die Dinger überteuert! Stört uns das?
> *Nein, wir koofen das Zeug trotzdem!
> *


Klar aber da gibt es andere Dinge in meiner Liste 
Jemand (@geomas?) Hat mal drüber berichtet, das jemand eine ausrangierte Stippe kleingesägt hat und diese Segmente als Stecher nimmt, das erscheint mir wegen der dadurch möglichen Durchmesser als sehr sinnvolles Upcycling (und eine billigstippe ist mitunter billiger als die kommerziellen punches)


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe immer schon eine Einwegspritze, unten angeschrägt und man hat auch noch den Eingebauten Ausstoßer mit dran. Zusätzlich kann man den Toast dann auch noch durch Druck auf die Handfläche beim Ausstoßen verdichten. Billig, Gut, verschiedene Größen möglich. Leider ist die kleinste Spritze manchmal noch zu groß.


----------



## geomas

Klar aber da gibt es andere Dinge in meiner Liste 
Jemand (@geomas?) Hat mal drüber berichtet, das jemand eine ausrangierte Stippe kleingesägt hat und diese Segmente als Stecher nimmt, das erscheint mir wegen der dadurch möglichen Durchmesser als sehr sinnvolles Upcycling (und eine billigstippe ist mitunter billiger als die kommerziellen punches)
[/QUOTE]


Stimmt, Du hast ein gutes Gedächtnis! Ich hatte mal auf diesen excellenten Artikel verwiesen:









						My Way with Bread
					

I've done a great deal of bread fishing over the last few years and through hundreds of hours of various failures and successes have learne...




					idlersquest.blogspot.com
				




dawurzelsepp hatte diese Seite glaub ich auch schon hier empfohlen.
Generell findet man dort viele launig geschriebene Geschichten und Berichte, definitiv ein Lesetipp (man kann die Stichwort-Leiste rechts zur Navigation oder Suche nutzen).


----------



## geomas

Für etwas größere Punches:
Im FoPu-Regal gibt es sogenannte Teigstecher mit 15 und 17mm Durchmesser an den beiden Enden.
Wurde mir zugetragen, ich selbst halte mich ja fern von diesen Angeboten.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Für etwas größere Punches:
> Im FoPu-Regal gibt es sogenannte Teigstecher mit 15 und 17mm Durchmesser an den beiden Enden.
> Wurde mir zugetragen, ich selbst halte mich ja fern von diesen Angeboten.



Gibts 
FTM usw haben die, muss ich mal testen wie die mit Brot fertig werden 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Der Pegel im Fluß nebenan ist unter Normal, aber vermutlich werd ich es heute Nachmittag dennoch wagen, den Plötz auf die Schuppen zu rücken.
Die leichte Grundrute solls richten. Als Köder müssen erneut Brot und Mais herhalten. Vielleicht probiere ich auch Soft-Hooker-Pellets.

Der Paketbote brachte heute unter anderem Pellet-Cones, auf deren Test freu ich mich schon (aber nicht hier und heute).


----------



## Hering 58

Viel Erfolg und Spaß Georg  Die Sonne scheint..Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Der Paketbote brachte heute unter anderem Pellet-Cones, auf deren Test freu ich mich schon (aber nicht hier und heute).


Uh darauf bin ich gespannt. Finde die Dinger interessant aber ob das wirklich besser als Futterkorb und Co funzt fällt mir schwer zu glauben


----------



## MS aus G

Allen erstmal ein dickes Petri, auch wenn es nicht bei jedem geklappt hat!

Auch mich hat es gestern nicht mehr in der Bude gehalten!

Also ran ans Wasser! Hui, mal gleich geschätzte 50-75cm weniger in meiner Weser, die Buhnenköpfe schon sichtbar, sehr schöne kleine Bereiche zu beangeln, das passt!!!

Also ran, dort wo ich am Samstag, sehr gut gefangen habe!!!

Wie immer das gleiche Anfangsritual mit anfüttern, und,..., nix, gar nix, kein Biss in etwa 45min!!! Das Wetter, bis auf den aber auch nicht mehr so extremen Ostwind, herrlich! Da haben die Nachtfröste wohl ganze Arbeit geleistet!!! Na gut neue Stelle neues Glück!!!

Ran ans andere Weserufer, etwas flacher als die vorherige Stelle, bei dem Sonnenschein, evtl. genau richtig!?! Und?...! Leider genau das gleiche Spiel, nix, rein gar nix, kein Zupfer, kein nix!!! Gibt es doch gar nicht! Einen bitte, ein Fischi!!! Doch auch hier ging leider auch wieder in etwa 45 min. nix!!!

Guter Rat und so, also nochmal die Stelle gewechselt und eine Buhne weiter gegangen!!! So auch wieder sehr vielversprechend aus!!!

Und!...! Gesucht und gefunden kann ich da nur sagen!!! Als die erste Zigarette geraucht war konnte ich schon 3 Rotaugen zum Landgang überreden!!!







Und es ging munter so weiter, alles Rotaugen, nach etwa 15st. kamen dann auch Haseln dazu, so das ich am Ende etwa 30 Fische in den restlichen 1.5h fangen konnte!!! Auch das ein oder andere bessere Rotauge gesellte sich noch dazu!!!





Jetzt stellt man sich mal wieder die Frage! Warum? In den vorherigen 1.5h nicht einen Biss und dann sowas!!! Ich habe da leider auch keine Antwort drauf! Das es an der ein oder anderen Stelle mal besser läuft und an der anderen Stelle schlechter ist ja bekannt, aber das an der einen Stelle gar nix geht, und nur eine Buhne, die, die gleiche Strömung, Tiefe und Beschaffenheit hat, beißt, wie die Sau, das war auch mir neu!!! Am Futter kann es in der letzten halben Stunde auch nicht gelegen haben, denn es war keines mehr da, denn eigentlich wollte ich die Stellen nicht so oft wechseln, die Fischis haben aber munter weiter gebissen!!!

Allen noch viel Erfolg!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Mario und auch allen andern Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen erstmal ein dickes Petri, auch wenn es nicht bei jedem geklappt hat!
> 
> Auch mich hat es gestern nicht mehr in der Bude gehalten!
> 
> Also ran ans Wasser! Hui, mal gleich geschätzte 50-75cm weniger in meiner Weser, die Buhnenköpfe schon sichtbar, sehr schöne kleine Bereiche zu beangeln, das passt!!!
> 
> Also ran, dort wo ich am Samstag, sehr gut gefangen habe!!!
> 
> Wie immer das gleiche Anfangsritual mit anfüttern, und,..., nix, gar nix, kein Biss in etwa 45min!!! Das Wetter, bis auf den aber auch nicht mehr so extremen Ostwind, herrlich! Da haben die Nachtfröste wohl ganze Arbeit geleistet!!! Na gut neue Stelle neues Glück!!!
> 
> Ran ans andere Weserufer, etwas flacher als die vorherige Stelle, bei dem Sonnenschein, evtl. genau richtig!?! Und?...! Leider genau das gleiche Spiel, nix, rein gar nix, kein Zupfer, kein nix!!! Gibt es doch gar nicht! Einen bitte, ein Fischi!!! Doch auch hier ging leider auch wieder in etwa 45 min. nix!!!
> 
> Guter Rat und so, also nochmal die Stelle gewechselt und eine Buhne weiter gegangen!!! So auch wieder sehr vielversprechend aus!!!
> 
> Und!...! Gesucht und gefunden kann ich da nur sagen!!! Als die erste Zigarette geraucht war konnte ich schon 3 Rotaugen zum Landgang überreden!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341328
> Anhang anzeigen 341329
> Anhang anzeigen 341330
> 
> 
> Und es ging munter so weiter, alles Rotaugen, nach etwa 15st. kamen dann auch Haseln dazu, so das ich am Ende etwa 30 Fische in den restlichen 1.5h fangen konnte!!! Auch das ein oder andere bessere Rotauge gesellte sich noch dazu!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341332
> Anhang anzeigen 341333
> 
> 
> Jetzt stellt man sich mal wieder die Frage! Warum? In den vorherigen 1.5h nicht einen Biss und dann sowas!!! Ich habe da leider auch keine Antwort drauf! Das es an der ein oder anderen Stelle mal besser läuft und an der anderen Stelle schlechter ist ja bekannt, aber das an der einen Stelle gar nix geht, und nur eine Buhne, die, die gleiche Strömung, Tiefe und Beschaffenheit hat, beißt, wie die Sau, das war auch mir neu!!! Am Futter kann es in der letzten halben Stunde auch nicht gelegen haben, denn es war keines mehr da, denn eigentlich wollte ich die Stellen nicht so oft wechseln, die Fischis haben aber munter weiter gebissen!!!
> 
> Allen noch viel Erfolg!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri  Mario und wieder ein netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## geomas

Rock 'n Roll an der Oberweser, Mario?
Das läuft ja bombig bei Dir, also Petri heil zu Deiner Silverfish-Strecke!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir selbstverständlich auch ein dickes Petri an die Weser 

LG


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil an die Weser!

Ich war heute auch noch mal los, der gestrige Schneider hat mich gewurmt und das Wetter ist so genial. Aber saukalt!

Egal, dicken Pulli an und mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung los an den Bach. Nur die 5,5m Stippe sollte es richten, das hat sie auch! 
Es gab ordentlich Plötzen und auch ein paar Ukelei. Nichts großes aber I'm happy, den Eisvogel habe ich auch wieder gesehen....im Tiefflug, herrlich.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @MS aus G und @geomas - wirklich tolle Bilder, mag schwarz/weiß eh sehr!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri natürlich auch Dir @Mescalero !


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Stimmt, Du hast ein gutes Gedächtnis! Ich hatte mal auf diesen excellenten Artikel verwiesen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Way with Bread
> 
> 
> I've done a great deal of bread fishing over the last few years and through hundreds of hours of various failures and successes have learne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idlersquest.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawurzelsepp hatte diese Seite glaub ich auch schon hier empfohlen.
> Generell findet man dort viele launig geschriebene Geschichten und Berichte, definitiv ein Lesetipp (man kann die Stichwort-Leiste rechts zur Navigation oder Suche nutzen).



Ja genau, ich hatte damals auf den Posenbau Artikel hingewiesen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil an die Weser!
> 
> Ich war heute auch noch mal los, der gestrige Schneider hat mich gewurmt und das Wetter ist so genial. Aber saukalt!
> 
> Egal, dicken Pulli an und mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung los an den Bach. Nur die 5,5m Stippe sollte es richten, das hat sie auch!
> Es gab ordentlich Plötzen und auch ein paar Ukelei. Nichts großes aber I'm happy, den Eisvogel habe ich auch wieder gesehen....im Tiefflug, herrlich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341344



Dir auch ein herzliches Petri !
Schön das Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein dickes Petri an @MS aus G und @Mescalero. Schöne Fische, die Ihr Euren Gewässern entlocken konntet.
Ich bitte n gerade an meiner Lieblingsstelle an meinen Lieblingsflüsschen. Das Hochwasser ist zurückgegangen. Aber heute bin ich nur zum gucken hier, nicht zu anfassen, Pardon, angeln.


----------



## phirania

In der Sonne Am Wasser lässt es sich aushalten. 
Aber auch nur wenn der Wind nach lässt.


----------



## rhinefisher

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen erstmal ein dickes Petri, auch wenn es nicht bei jedem geklappt hat!
> 
> Auch mich hat es gestern nicht mehr in der Bude gehalten!
> 
> Also ran ans Wasser! Hui, mal gleich geschätzte 50-75cm weniger in meiner Weser, die Buhnenköpfe schon sichtbar, sehr schöne kleine Bereiche zu beangeln, das passt!!!
> 
> Also ran, dort wo ich am Samstag, sehr gut gefangen habe!!!
> 
> Wie immer das gleiche Anfangsritual mit anfüttern, und,..., nix, gar nix, kein Biss in etwa 45min!!! Das Wetter, bis auf den aber auch nicht mehr so extremen Ostwind, herrlich! Da haben die Nachtfröste wohl ganze Arbeit geleistet!!! Na gut neue Stelle neues Glück!!!
> 
> Ran ans andere Weserufer, etwas flacher als die vorherige Stelle, bei dem Sonnenschein, evtl. genau richtig!?! Und?...! Leider genau das gleiche Spiel, nix, rein gar nix, kein Zupfer, kein nix!!! Gibt es doch gar nicht! Einen bitte, ein Fischi!!! Doch auch hier ging leider auch wieder in etwa 45 min. nix!!!
> 
> Guter Rat und so, also nochmal die Stelle gewechselt und eine Buhne weiter gegangen!!! So auch wieder sehr vielversprechend aus!!!
> 
> Und!...! Gesucht und gefunden kann ich da nur sagen!!! Als die erste Zigarette geraucht war konnte ich schon 3 Rotaugen zum Landgang überreden!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341328
> Anhang anzeigen 341329
> Anhang anzeigen 341330
> 
> 
> Und es ging munter so weiter, alles Rotaugen, nach etwa 15st. kamen dann auch Haseln dazu, so das ich am Ende etwa 30 Fische in den restlichen 1.5h fangen konnte!!! Auch das ein oder andere bessere Rotauge gesellte sich noch dazu!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341332
> Anhang anzeigen 341333
> 
> 
> Jetzt stellt man sich mal wieder die Frage! Warum? In den vorherigen 1.5h nicht einen Biss und dann sowas!!! Ich habe da leider auch keine Antwort drauf! Das es an der ein oder anderen Stelle mal besser läuft und an der anderen Stelle schlechter ist ja bekannt, aber das an der einen Stelle gar nix geht, und nur eine Buhne, die, die gleiche Strömung, Tiefe und Beschaffenheit hat, beißt, wie die Sau, das war auch mir neu!!! Am Futter kann es in der letzten halben Stunde auch nicht gelegen haben, denn es war keines mehr da, denn eigentlich wollte ich die Stellen nicht so oft wechseln, die Fischis haben aber munter weiter gebissen!!!
> 
> Allen noch viel Erfolg!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Tja - dieses "Nichtwissen" warum es in der einen Buhne völlig Tod ist, und es in der Übernächsten wie blöde beisst, begleitet mich auf allen Wegen..
Wenn mir andere Angler erzählen, sie würden den Rhein "wie ihre Westentasche kennen", muss ich innerlich immer nur lachen.
Wenn ich im Jahr 100 mal am Rhein bin, ist das wenig - mal 50 Jahre, da kommt einiges an Beobachtungszeit zusammen.
Es gibt etliche Buhnen, da weiss ich wo jeder einzelne Stein liegt, kenne jede 2cm tiefe Rinne, bei jedem Niedrigwasser wird fotografiert und kartographiert.. .
Trotzdem stehe ich zu 90% da, wie der Ochs vorm Berg - das heißt, ich muß die Fische suchen.
Zu jeder Jahreszeit können 10cm mehr oder weniger Wasser über Schneider oder Massenfänge entscheiden...
Und obwohl ich mich für einen recht versierten Angler halte, der viel Zeit, Geld und Hirnschmalz investiert, komme ich mir am Rhein ständig wie ein Anfänger vor.
An der Weser oder Elbe würde es mir wohl kaum anders ergehen..
Erfolgreich fischen hat auch immer ganz viel mit Glück zu tun, selbst wenn ich mir das nicht so gerne eingestehe...
Allen die ans Wasser kommen, eine schöne und erfolgreiche Zeit..


----------



## phirania

Gibt zur Zeit nichts besseres als am See zu sitzen und die Seele baumeln lassen. 
Das Haupt in Richtung Sonne zu richten die Augen schließen und die positiven Eindrücken aufzunehmen.
Die Natur erwacht und die Vögel zwitschern


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tja - dieses "Nichtwissen" warum es in der einen Buhne völlig Tod ist, und es in der Übernächsten wie blöde beisst, begleitet mich auf allen Wegen..
> Wenn mir andere Angler erzählen, sie würden den Rhein "wie ihre Westentasche kennen", muss ich innerlich immer nur lachen.
> Wenn ich im Jahr 100 mal am Rhein bin, ist das wenig - mal 50 Jahre, da kommt einiges an Beobachtungszeit zusammen.
> Es gibt etliche Buhnen, da weiss ich wo jeder einzelne Stein liegt, kenne jede 2cm tiefe Rinne, bei jedem Niedrigwasser wird fotografiert und kartographiert.. .
> Trotzdem stehe ich zu 90% da, wie der Ochs vorm Berg - das heißt, ich muß die Fische suchen.
> Zu jeder Jahreszeit können 10cm mehr oder weniger Wasser über Schneider oder Massenfänge entscheiden...
> Und obwohl ich mich für einen recht versierten Angler halte, der viel Zeit, Geld und Hirnschmalz investiert, komme ich mir am Rhein ständig wie ein Anfänger vor.
> An der Weser oder Elbe würde es mir wohl kaum anders ergehen..
> Erfolgreich fischen hat auch immer ganz viel mit Glück zu tun, auch wenn ich mir das nicht so gerne eingestehe...
> Allen die ans Wasser kommen, eine schöne und erfolgreiche Zeit..


Wenn es am Rhein an einer Stelle, Buhnen haben wir ja keine, nicht beissen mag, dann ist das eben so. Ich mach mir da keinen großen Kopf und ziehe um. Der Fluss hat so viele Parameter zu bieten, die zwischen Erfolg und Franzos' enstscheiden, dass es ziemlich sinnlos ist, da groß zu forschen. Klar gibt es Tage, da sagt man sich überzeugt, heute geht was und man weiss genau, wann man sich lieber ein Getränk schmecken lässt, weil es von vorne herein sinnlos ist, zu probieren. Damit hat sich aber die ganze Kunst auch schon. Alleine zu wissen, wann es nichts bringt, ist schon Gold wert.

Oder sind es gerade diese Unwägbarkeiten, die einen reizen? Mich würde es ziemlich langweilen, wenn ich schon beim losmarschieren wüßte, dass der Kescher sowieso wieder mal "glüht". Dann strengt man sich nicht mehr an, überlegt nicht und es ist einfach fad - keine Freude über einen schönen Fisch!


----------



## Andal

An einem Tag, wie heute, brauche ich kein Angelzeug mit ans Wasser nehmen. Es ist kalt, also für die hiesigen Verhältnisse, der Stern prasselt aufs Wasser und der Wind weht stromab. Da tut es dann auch eine der zahlreichen Parkbänke.

Aber wenn der Pegel grad so steht, dass man noch vernünftig die Ufer betreten kann, wenn wenig Dreck im Wasser treibt, es dampfig und schwül ist, eine volle Bewölkung am Himmel steht, der Wind entweder gar nicht, oder nur sachte und warm gegen den Strom bläst, dann macht es Sinn!

Recht viel mehr muss ich nicht wissen. Wenn mir dann an einem unbekannten Gewässer noch ein Eingeborener sagt, wo mit Fisch zu rechnen wäre - dann umso besser.


----------



## Andal

...das heißt aber dann auch nicht automatisch, dass ich mich dumm & damisch fange. Dann fühle ich mich sauwohl beim Fischen. Dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich eben kein Franzose werde. Und das Wohlgefühl beim Fischen zählt ja vor allem anderen!


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen erstmal ein dickes Petri, auch wenn es nicht bei jedem geklappt hat!
> 
> Auch mich hat es gestern nicht mehr in der Bude gehalten!
> 
> Also ran ans Wasser! Hui, mal gleich geschätzte 50-75cm weniger in meiner Weser, die Buhnenköpfe schon sichtbar, sehr schöne kleine Bereiche zu beangeln, das passt!!!
> 
> Also ran, dort wo ich am Samstag, sehr gut gefangen habe!!!
> 
> Wie immer das gleiche Anfangsritual mit anfüttern, und,..., nix, gar nix, kein Biss in etwa 45min!!! Das Wetter, bis auf den aber auch nicht mehr so extremen Ostwind, herrlich! Da haben die Nachtfröste wohl ganze Arbeit geleistet!!! Na gut neue Stelle neues Glück!!!
> 
> Ran ans andere Weserufer, etwas flacher als die vorherige Stelle, bei dem Sonnenschein, evtl. genau richtig!?! Und?...! Leider genau das gleiche Spiel, nix, rein gar nix, kein Zupfer, kein nix!!! Gibt es doch gar nicht! Einen bitte, ein Fischi!!! Doch auch hier ging leider auch wieder in etwa 45 min. nix!!!
> 
> Guter Rat und so, also nochmal die Stelle gewechselt und eine Buhne weiter gegangen!!! So auch wieder sehr vielversprechend aus!!!
> 
> Und!...! Gesucht und gefunden kann ich da nur sagen!!! Als die erste Zigarette geraucht war konnte ich schon 3 Rotaugen zum Landgang überreden!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341328
> Anhang anzeigen 341329
> Anhang anzeigen 341330
> 
> 
> Und es ging munter so weiter, alles Rotaugen, nach etwa 15st. kamen dann auch Haseln dazu, so das ich am Ende etwa 30 Fische in den restlichen 1.5h fangen konnte!!! Auch das ein oder andere bessere Rotauge gesellte sich noch dazu!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341332
> Anhang anzeigen 341333
> 
> 
> Jetzt stellt man sich mal wieder die Frage! Warum? In den vorherigen 1.5h nicht einen Biss und dann sowas!!! Ich habe da leider auch keine Antwort drauf! Das es an der ein oder anderen Stelle mal besser läuft und an der anderen Stelle schlechter ist ja bekannt, aber das an der einen Stelle gar nix geht, und nur eine Buhne, die, die gleiche Strömung, Tiefe und Beschaffenheit hat, beißt, wie die Sau, das war auch mir neu!!! Am Futter kann es in der letzten halben Stunde auch nicht gelegen haben, denn es war keines mehr da, denn eigentlich wollte ich die Stellen nicht so oft wechseln, die Fischis haben aber munter weiter gebissen!!!
> 
> Allen noch viel Erfolg!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Schöne Fische hast du da gefangen....


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil an die Weser!
> 
> Ich war heute auch noch mal los, der gestrige Schneider hat mich gewurmt und das Wetter ist so genial. Aber saukalt!
> 
> Egal, dicken Pulli an und mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung los an den Bach. Nur die 5,5m Stippe sollte es richten, das hat sie auch!
> Es gab ordentlich Plötzen und auch ein paar Ukelei. Nichts großes aber I'm happy, den Eisvogel habe ich auch wieder gesehen....im Tiefflug, herrlich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341344


Petri
Fischiger Tag gewesen alles richtig gemacht.
Ja die Eisvögel sind hier auch schon am nisten .
Sehr schöne Vögel das sind.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich frage mich nur, wo? Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich jahrelang keinen gesehen habe - ich habe einfach vorausgesetzt, dass es mangels Steilufer keine gibt und nie danach geschaut.
Offenbar nisten die aber auch alternativ woanders, vielleicht in Baumhöhlen oder Kästen.


----------



## Andal

Eisvögel brauchen in Gewässernähe einen lehmigen Hang, wo sie ihre Bruthöhlen graben können. Anders geht es höchstens in zoologischen Gärten. Daran gebricht es oftmals und nicht so sehr an der Scheue der Vögel.


----------



## rutilus69

#Teig
Noch ein guter Zusatz ist das gute alte Buttervanille Backaroma. Funzt bei mir sehr gut.

#Lebendköder
Die Tierbedarfläden haben ja noch auf. Da sollte es Mehlwürmer geben. Die habe ich letztes Jahr mal ausprobiert und recht gut damit gefangen.


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> #Lebendköder
> Die Tierbedarfläden haben ja noch auf. Da sollte es Mehlwürmer geben. Die habe ich letztes Jahr mal ausprobiert und recht gut damit gefangen.


Mehlwürmer gehen doch schon ein, wenn man nur halblaut "Wasser!" sagt. Dann lieber gleich Artificial Baits.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wo? Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich jahrelang keinen gesehen habe - ich habe einfach vorausgesetzt, dass es mangels Steilufer keine gibt und nie danach geschaut.
> Offenbar nisten die aber auch alternativ woanders, vielleicht in Baumhöhlen oder Kästen.


Exakt so ist es! 
Sie bevorzugen zwar Steilufer ,aber zur Not auch Platos von Todholz !
Sie teilen sich oft das Habitat mit Uferschwalben ,die jedoch zur Brut Höhlen in Sand/Steilufer graben! 
Beide suchen sich stehende oder langsam fließende Gewässer mit Kleinfischbestand !

LG


----------



## feederbrassen

Heute hatte ich mal etwas Zeit und bin mal zum See gefahren um einfach mal zu sehen.
Es regt sich was.
Vier sonnenhunrige Kois gesehen,
Sprießende Seerosen und Schilf.
Ein paar Wasservögel waren auf dem See und schon verspüre ich den Drang der mich wieder zum angeln lockt. 
Die Stelle mit der Baumkrone im Wasser wird
mal angetestet wenn es wärmer wird.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tolles Foto!

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> schon verspüre ich den Drang der mich wieder zum angeln lockt.


Leg deinem Drang keine  Steine in den Weg. Wenn du die Zeit zum angeln hast, dann mach es. 
Ich hatte mir so schön ausgemalt, am Freitag mal zum angeln zu kommen. "Gestrichen". Muss auf meiner Baustelle wichtige Arbeiten erledigen. Muss Dichtschlämme und noch son schwarzes Zeugs an den Haussockel pinseln. Nun wird es auf Sonntag verschoben. Kann man nichts machen. 
Aber am WE werden die Uhren wieder eine Stunde vorgestellt. Das heißt, es wird später dunkel. Dann kann man zum Abend auch noch mal los.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Freitag solls bei uns 15 Grad sonnig werden, Sonntag 9  Grad regen !

Ich geh wenn, dann lieber Freitag 

LG


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Mehlwürmer gehen doch schon ein, wenn man nur halblaut "Wasser!" sagt. Dann lieber gleich Artificial Baits.


Hmm, dann scheint mich meine Erinnerung zu täuschen. Klar, eine schöne frische Made halt deutlich länger.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Freitag solls bei uns 15 Grad sonnig werden, Sonntag 9  Grad regen !
> 
> Ich geh wenn, dann lieber Freitag
> 
> LG


Wenn es am Sonntag regnen sollte, sauf ich aus Frust ne Flasche Jacky. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@rutilus69
das waren diese kleinen "normalen" Mehlwürmer?

Ich habe mir im Tierfutterbedarf mal die ähnlichen großen Käferlarven mitgenommen und bin enthusiastisch damit ans Wasser, 2019 - eigentlich gut Jahreszeit.
Gabs aber nicht ein Biss und alle 2 Tage haben die Viecher in der Dose sich selber zur Hälfte aufgefressen, ein reiner Flop.
Warum kein Döbel etc. sowas mag, finde ich verwunderlich.
Die haben sich allerdings kaum mehr im Wasser bewegt.


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @rutilus69
> das waren diese kleinen "normalen" Mehlwürmer?
> 
> Ich habe mir im Tierfutterbedarf mal die ähnlichen großen Käferlarven mitgenommen und bin enthusiastisch damit ans Wasser, 2019 - eigentlich gut Jahreszeit.
> Gabs aber nicht ein Biss und alle 2 Tage haben die Viecher in der Dose sich selber zur Hälfte aufgefressen, ein reiner Flop.
> Warum kein Döbel etc. sowas mag, finde ich verwunderlich.
> Die haben sich allerdings kaum mehr im Wasser bewegt.


Mehlwürmer ist was für Geckos, aber nicht für Fische. Da gehen die nicht dran. Warum auch immer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @rutilus69
> das waren diese kleinen "normalen" Mehlwürmer?
> 
> Ich habe mir im Tierfutterbedarf mal die ähnlichen großen Käferlarven mitgenommen und bin enthusiastisch damit ans Wasser, 2019 - eigentlich gut Jahreszeit.
> Gabs aber nicht ein Biss und alle 2 Tage haben die Viecher in der Dose sich selber zur Hälfte aufgefressen, ein reiner Flop.
> Warum kein Döbel etc. sowas mag, finde ich verwunderlich.


Na ja einige sagen dass sowas Bonusköder sind  ich selber habe auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Wobei - mal nach Schaben ausschau halten, die müssten doch, vermutlich gerade im urbanen Bereich, allseits bekannt und beliebt sein und durch die Größe  recht selektiv auf größere Fische sein.


----------



## rutilus69

Wer weiß, was die mir damals als Mehlwürmer verkauft haben   
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren das so gelblich bräunliche wurmartige Dinger, relativ stabile Hülle.


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was die mir damals als Mehlwürmer verkauft haben
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren das so gelblich bräunliche wurmartige Dinger, relativ stabile Hülle.


Soll am Forellenteich durchaus fruchten. Meine ich gelesen zu haben.
Also nix zum angeln


----------



## Andal

Ich habe die Mehlwürmer mal an einem kleinen See probiert, in dem es vor Rotfedern nur so wimmelte und die wirklich auf alles bissen. Nur eben nicht auf die Mehlwürmer. Seit dem ist für mich dieser Köder ad acta.


----------



## rutilus69

Momentan bin ich sowieso komplett auf Brotflocke, Teig und Mais umgestiegen.


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was die mir damals als Mehlwürmer verkauft haben
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren das so gelblich bräunliche wurmartige Dinger, relativ stabile Hülle.


Das sind Mehlwürmer. Definitiv.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei der Lebensdauer der Mehlwürmer is das richtige Anködern auf jeden Fall sehr wichtig sonst machen die sofort schlapp 
Die Fängigkeit finde ich persönlich nicht so super!  Auch nicht bei Refos !
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung 

LG


----------



## rutilus69

Grau ist alle Theorie. Ich hatte ja gehofft, durch das Home-Office ab und an mal nachmittags zum Angeln zu kommen. Aber so ein Team komplett aus der Ferne zusammenzuhalten und zu bespaßen macht dann doch mehr Arbeit als gedacht.
Aber ab nächste Woche ist bei uns moderate Kurzarbeit angesagt. Dann muss es klappen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*Allen Daumen-drück,* ich sehe noch lange Zeiten der Pause kommen, da muss einfach auch mal mehr Angelzeit bei rumkommen!  
Zumal lange inhalierte richtig wasserige u. grüne Frischluft das beste für die Lunge ist.

Den Fängern der letzten gemeldeten Erfolge ein Petri !
Sowie allen dem kalten Draußen am Wasser trotzendenen mein Respekt !

Hier war heute soviel kalter Wind  und knallblau, dass ich den Orders meiner Frau zum einkaufen willig gefolgt bin, Supermarkttouren.
Gestern Arsch abfrieren reichte, und mit dem blauen Auge ein Fischlein davongekommen zu sein auch.
Ich habe sogar einen Pack Klopapier von den letzten 3 in einem Netto bekommen!  
plus eine weitere derbe Lieferkrise festgestellt.
Ich finde die nun herrschende Ruhe, Abstand und geringer Verkehr sehr nett. Schnell durchgekommen. Auch Trockenfutter für meine Fischfutterzutaten bekommen.

Als weiterer "Störer"  kam dann noch ein großes Paket vom Gerlinger hinzu, wo ich eine Stunde zum auspacken, kontrollieren und abhaken brauchte.
Auch ganz viel Bastelmaterial zur Beschäftigung und Probieren für die nächste Zeit dabei.
Und nun noch nichts von weggeräumt ist!


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein lautes und herzliches Petri heil in Richtung @Mescalero !
Schön, daß Du mit minimalistischem Gerät so abräumen konntest!


@feederbrassen - hoffentlich kannst Du bald ans Wasser, Deinen Zeilen nach ist es höchste Zeit.

@phirania - ja, die Sonne hat ne Menge Power, wenn man windgeschützt sitzt. Hoffentlich klappts bald bei Dir mit dem nächsten Ansitz!

@Wuemmehunter - das sieht richtig gut aus bei Dir am Flüßchen!


----------



## geomas

#mehlwurm

Wäre mal interessant zu sehen, ob alternative Anköderungsmethoden funktionieren. Zum Beispiel ein sehr dünnes Baitband (Pelletband) für einen oder gar mehrere Mehlwürmer.
Das Pelletband müßte man mit einem der „Spreizer” öffnen, damit man den Krabbler unbeschadet ins Band bekommt.
Mehrere Mehlwürmer an einem Band könnten evtl. gar was für fette Beute (Döbel, Karpfen) sein.

Alternativ Sekundenkleber: finde ich etwas „naja”, aber es gibt ja Leute, die (erfolgreich!) alle möglichen Köder an den Haken kleben.


----------



## geomas

So, die Sonne heute Nachmittag schien zwar kräftig, aber der eisige Wind war stärker.
Mit anderen Worten: es war ungemütlich am Fluß nebenan.
Der Pegel war deutlich unter normal und ich blieb Schneider.
Habe wieder Biomais und Breadpunch gereicht: nix.

Bin klugerweise deutlich vor der Dämmerung ab nach Hause. Die Chancen stehen erfahrungsgemäß besser bei beginnender Dunkelheit, aber ich wollte keine Erkältung riskieren.






Habe heute einen kürzlich für 6,95€ erworbenen „Stativadapter” ausprobiert und bin ganz zufrieden.
An das massive und extrem robust wirkende Teil werden unten drei vorhandene Banksticks angeschraubt und oben die Rutenauflage der Wahl.
Die gezeigte Auflage ist mir die liebste für Picker, Wand- oder Bombrute.


----------



## MS aus G

Danke an alle und genauso dicke Petris zurück!!!

Neuer Tag neues Glück!!!

Heute wollte ich es nochmal vor der Haustüre probieren, aber leider war es wieder nix! Nach einer halben Stunde wieder zusammengepackt und zur Stelle von gestern! Auf dem Weg über die Brücke fielen mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf!!!






Ich hoffe mal es gibt guten Nachwuchs für die nächsten Jahre!!! Das hatte ich in der Form auch noch nicht gesehen!!!






Da brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern, warum andernorts nichts beißen mag!!!

Naja nochmal an der gestrigen 0-Buhne angefangen aber auch hier gab es leider, wie zu erwarten, nix, gar nix! Also doch wieder in die Buhne von gestern!

Wieder das übliche Anfüttern und los ging es. Mein Gott war der Wind heute eklig! Noch nichtmals sehr kalt, aber so böig, das er mich so manches mal an die physische Grenze des Posenangelns brachte! An Führung war nicht wirklich zu denken, so gingen die ersten Bisse, die auch etwas länger dauerten voll ins Leere, teilweise konnte ich noch nicht mal erkennen, das es ein Biss war! Ätzend!!! Fische gab es dann doch irgendwann! Angefangen mit einer Handvoll Ükel.







Einigen schönen Rotaugen.





Haseln.





Und auch Döbel.






Alles in allem natürlich eine schöne Auswahl an Weserfischis, wenn auch die Größe noch ausbaufähig ist, aber ich glaube einige haben jetzt anderes im Sinn als fressen!?!

Warte die Tage jetzt erstmal ab und starte wohl in der nächsten Woche neue Versuche! Mal sehen, wie lange das noch geht an der Brücke!!!

Allen ein schönes WE mit hoffentlich viel Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

Super, Mario! 
Petri heil und danke für den tollen Bericht.
Die Bilder oben müßte man aus Jugendschutzgründen ja fast verpixeln. Vögelnde Fische, da ist was los...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke an alle und genauso dicke Petris zurück!!!
> 
> Neuer Tag neues Glück!!!
> 
> Heute wollte ich es nochmal vor der Haustüre probieren, aber leider war es wieder nix! Nach einer halben Stunde wieder zusammengepackt und zur Stelle von gestern! Auf dem Weg über die Brücke fielen mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341375
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe mal es gibt guten Nachwuchs für die nächsten Jahre!!! Das hatte ich in der Form auch noch nicht gesehen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341376
> 
> 
> Da brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern, warum andernorts nichts beißen mag!!!
> 
> Naja nochmal an der gestrigen 0-Buhne angefangen aber auch hier gab es leider, wie zu erwarten, nix, gar nix! Also doch wieder in die Buhne von gestern!
> 
> Wieder das übliche Anfüttern und los ging es. Mein Gott war der Wind heute eklig! Noch nichtmals sehr kalt, aber so böig, das er mich so manches mal an die physische Grenze des Posenangelns brachte! An Führung war nicht wirklich zu denken, so gingen die ersten Bisse, die auch etwas länger dauerten voll ins Leere, teilweise konnte ich noch nicht mal erkennen, das es ein Biss war! Ätzend!!! Fische gab es dann doch irgendwann! Angefangen mit einer Handvoll Ükel.
> Anhang anzeigen 341379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einigen schönen Rotaugen.
> Anhang anzeigen 341378
> 
> 
> Haseln.
> Anhang anzeigen 341380
> 
> 
> Und auch Döbel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341381
> 
> 
> Alles in allem natürlich eine schöne Auswahl an Weserfischis, wenn auch die Größe noch ausbaufähig ist, aber ich glaube einige haben jetzt anderes im Sinn als fressen!?!
> 
> Warte die Tage jetzt erstmal ab und starte wohl in der nächsten Woche neue Versuche! Mal sehen, wie lange das noch geht an der Brücke!!!
> 
> Allen ein schönes WE mit hoffentlich viel Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Laichen die wirklich schon? Wäre bei den Temperaturen und dann noch im Fluss wirklich arg früh. Bei uns beginnen gerade die Hechte mit Balz, alles andere schlummert noch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe die Mehlwürmer mal an einem kleinen See probiert, in dem es vor Rotfedern nur so wimmelte und die wirklich auf alles bissen. Nur eben nicht auf die Mehlwürmer. Seit dem ist für mich dieser Köder ad acta.


Es kommt bei Mehlwürmern auch auf das Entwicklungsstsdium drauf an! Die mittelgroßen geeeeehen gerade noch! Im letzten Entwicklungsstsdium hatte ich noch nie ein Biss von einem Friedfisch ! Bei Refos nur sehr sehr begrenzt! 
Auch werden die Mehlwürmer aus der Zoohandlung nicht selten mit Zophobas verwechselt oder dort sogar fälschlicherweise angeboten! 
Damit habe ich im Main und in der Rhone schon sehr gut Brassen gefangen! 
Wichtig ist bei Mehlwürmern auch ein dünschenkliger Haken, wie etwa ein Forelkenkaken ,sonst sind die kaputt bevor sie richtig im Wasser sind 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Laichen die wirklich schon? Wäre bei den Temperaturen und dann noch im Fluss wirklich arg früh. Bei uns beginnen gerade die Hechte mit Balz, alles andere schlummert noch.


Hier waren die Hechte bereits Ende Januar im Laichgeschäft bzw kurz davor


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier waren die Hechte bereits Ende Januar im Laichgeschäft bzw kurz davor



Aber auch wirklich gelaicht? Zumeist wird die Phase unterbrochen, wenn Temperaturschwankungen ins Kalte unterliegen. Im Fluss hat das Wasser keine 8 Grad. Ich schätze mal, das dass große Laichen im April wieder los geht, vielleicht sogar erst Anfang Mai. Letztes Jahr war der Februar/März viel milder, da plätscherte das Schilf recht früh.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber auch wirklich gelaicht? Zumeist wird die Phase unterbrochen, wenn Temperaturschwankungen ins Kalte unterliegen. Im Fluss hat das Wasser keine 8 Grad. Ich schätze mal, das große Laichen geht im wieder im April los, vielleicht sogar erst  Anfang Mai. Letztes Jahr war der Februar/März auch viel Milder.


Auf jeden Fall war sie "reif", war mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frage von tagen


----------



## MS aus G

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Laichen die wirklich schon? Wäre bei den Temperaturen und dann noch im Fluss wirklich arg früh. Bei uns beginnen gerade die Hechte mit Balz, alles andere schlummert noch.




Genau kann ich Dir das leider auch nicht sagen! Nur soviel, einige Fischis hatten schon ordentlich "Schmirgelpapier" angesetzt, vor allem die Haseln! Allerdings wüsste ich sonst nicht, was die da "Treiben"!!! Soo viel Futter kann es da auch nicht geben und wärmer wird es da auch nicht sein, obwohl, durch das "Gruppenkuscheln" vielleicht schon! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall war sie "reif", war mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frage von tagen



Ich hab zwei rammelnde Hechte erst gestern Fotografiert. Bei Weißfischen kann ich mir so einen frühen Startschuss nicht vorstellen, die Brut würde weder Schlüpfen, noch den ersten Frost überleben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

MS aus G schrieb:


> Genau kann ich Dir das leider auch nicht sagen! Nur soviel, einige Fischis hatten schon ordentlich "Schmirgelpapier" angesetzt, vor allem die Haseln! Allerdings wüsste ich sonst nicht, was die da "Treiben"!!! Soo viel Futter kann es da auch nicht geben und wärmer wird es da auch nicht sein, obwohl, durch das "Gruppenkuscheln" vielleicht schon!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Vielleicht vom tiefen Winterlager ins flache Oberflächenwasser gezogen? Ich habe so viele Fische aber auch noch nicht so eng aneinander gedrängt an der Oberfläche gesehen. Maximal Rotfedern im Hochsommer, aber nicht so eine Dichte. Krasses Ding!


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Netter kleiner Bericht.schön das du los warst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal ein anderes Angelvideo , was zur Ermunterung, wieviel schlechter es vergleichsweise anderen Angler ergangen ist.
(Titelbild ist Fake - wegbekommen, Ton kann man aus machen)
Fishing Fails Compilation

Überboardgehen will wohl gekonnt sein.

Lachen hilft aktuell sehr!


----------



## Andal

MS aus G schrieb:


> Genau kann ich Dir das leider auch nicht sagen! Nur soviel, einige Fischis hatten schon ordentlich "Schmirgelpapier" angesetzt, vor allem die Haseln! Allerdings wüsste ich sonst nicht, was die da "Treiben"!!! Soo viel Futter kann es da auch nicht geben und wärmer wird es da auch nicht sein, obwohl, durch das "Gruppenkuscheln" vielleicht schon!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Da hat ein Krösus eine Rolle Klopapier versenkt - deshalb der Tumult.


----------



## Andal

*# Barbenfischen - Wie geht ihr vor?*

Mit dem Rhein habe ich ja einen schwer barbenlastigen Strom vor der Türe. Meistens benutze ich da auch die "modernen" Methoden, sprich ich fische mit semi Runrigs, meist mit Festbleien, oder auch mit schwereren Futterkörben. Auf jeden Fall aber mit verhältnismäßig langen Vorfächern und mit Selbsthakmontagen. Schon deswegen, weil hier Köder und Futter bequem vorzuhalten sind und man aufs Mal loslegen kann, wenn man meint es würde grad gut passen.

25er Hauptschnur und damit die die Würfe aushält, 2 x Rutenlänge 40er Schlagschnur. Alles Mono. Dann kommt ein semi Runrig (v. Angelhaack - Nubsie muss sein!), ein Quick Change Wirbel, ein Rig Tube, min. 60 cm Vorfach aus 26er FC-Coated Mono, ein Haken der Gr. 8 - 12, montier mit einem einfachen No Knot und als Köder Pellets, oder bunte Murmeln. Die Pellets, max 12 mm, garniere ich dabei immer mit einem auftreibenden Fakemaiskorn. Entweder benutze ich flache Drahtfutterkörbe, so um die 80 gr., oder Bleie bis etwa 3 oz.. Wenn die nicht mehr liegenbleiben, suche ich lieber einen anderen Angelplatz. Die Fischerei in der Fahrrinne sehe ich als nutzlos an. Nutzlos deswegen, weil es dort vergleichsweise nahrungsarm ist und die Barben viel lieber vor stauenden Hindernissen stehen. Solche Hindernisse sind hier vor Ort z.B. die Einleiter der Straßenentwässerung, oder kleinen Bächen, die relativ weit in den Fluss reichen - meist Betonrohre, die einen feinen Rückstau im sonst verhältnismäßig monotonen Stromverlauf abgeben.

Als Futter verwende ich am liebsten 2-4 mm Pellets, die ich entsprechend vorweiche. Die rieseln schön ins Sediment, das hier recht grob ausfällt. So sind die Fische gut animiert zu suchen und meine durchwegs auffälligen Köder sind das erste, was sie finden (sollen).

Auf Bissanzeiger kann ich da leicht verzichten. Wenn eine Barbe den Köder nimmt, dreht sie schlagartig stromab, hakt sich und dann braucht man garantiert keinen Bissanzeiger mehr!


----------



## Mescalero

Das klingt schon spannend. Barben gibt es hier weit und breit keine, eventuell im Main aber für den habe ich keine Karte.

Dein Vorfach ist stärker als die Hauptschnur, widerspricht das nicht der Lehre?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dein Vorfach ist stärker als die Hauptschnur, widerspricht das nicht der Lehre?




Das ist beim Karpfenangen auch meistens so.
Dort soll das Vorfach ja auch nicht als Sollbruchstelle dienen, sondern andere Aufgaben erfüllen um z.B. Hakeffekt zu vebessern, anti tangle effect, Tarneffekt in Hakennähe usw.


----------



## Tobias85

Dazu kommt, das FC ja eine geringere Tragkraft hat als normale Mono, passt dann also wieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das FC ja eine geringere Tragkraft hat als normale Mono, passt dann also wieder.




Das ist nicht zwangsläufig so.

Diese beiden Trilene Durchschnittsschnüre sind zB fast identisch:









						Berkley Angelschnur Trilene - 100 % Fluorocarbon XL günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Berkley Angelschnur Trilene - 100 % Fluorocarbon XL günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				












						Berkley Angelschnur Trilene Sensation (transparent, 300 m) günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Berkley Angelschnur Trilene Sensation (transparent, 300 m) günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Aber wie gesagt, soll das Vorfach auch nicht als Sollbruchstelle fungieren sondern einfach andere Eigenschaften haben als die Hauptschnur. Deshalb gibt es im Karpfensektor hunderte verscheidene Vorfachmaterialien mit sehr verschiedenen Eigenschaften.


----------



## Waller Michel

Barben im Rhein steigen heftig ein !
Dann ist die Mono Hauptschnur in der Lage bedeutet mehr abzufedern, als wenn das Vorfach die Sollbruchstelle ist. 
Auch ist der Rhein mit Steinpackungen gesegnet und man braucht eine gewisse Abriebsfestigkeit gerade wenn man ein FC Vorfach benutzt !
Wenn man wie Andal in unserem Fall eine semi run Montage nutzt was übrigens sehr klug ist 
Merkt man nach dem Haken ,das die komplette Hauptschnur mitarbeitet um die Barbe dann meist gegen den Strom zu ermüden! 
Unser Kamerad @Andal weiß was er tut muss ich zugeben 

LG


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand zum meinen Montagabend bestellten Maden: Sie sind noch nicht eingetroffen!
Aber nun gibt es sehr gute Nachrichten für die Region Hannover: Björn von Björns Angelshop in Aligse hat auf seiner FB-Seite gepostet, dass er am 5. April einen Köderautomaten geliefert bekommt, der dann zeitnah betriebsbereit gemacht werden soll. Damit habe ich quasi in Rufweite zu meinem Arbeitsplatz wieder Zugang zum besten aller Friedfischköder! Ich bin glücklich!


----------



## rhinefisher

Auf Barbe fische ich mittlerweile sehr schlicht und auch das Anfüttern erspare ich mir.
Die Fische sind fast ausschließlich an der Strömungskante unterwegs und da kann man sie recht gut abfangen.
Mein Gerät besteht aus 12er oder 15er Fireline, einem Top Shot von, je nach breite der Kante, 2-10m hochwertigem Mono von 25-30er, daran kommt ein ca. 40cm langes "Zwischenvorfach" aus der gleichen Schnur, auf dem der Wirbel fürs 90gr Blei läuft.
Das eigentliche, 50-70cm lange Vorfach binde ich zumeist aus 20er - das langt für wirklich jede Barbe auch in starker Strömung, aber noch dünner erschöpft den Fisch zu sehr.. . Köder ist fast immer ein wirklich großes Stück Edamer, gerne 6cm lang und 2cm dick - das erscheint groß, stellt aber selbst für ne 60er Barbe kein Problem dar.
Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich mich um optimale Ergebnisse bemüht und zeitweise auch mal 30kg Futter verklappt, kann aber zu meiner heutigen "Einfachangelei" keinen großartigen Unterschied im Fangerfolg feststellen - immer mit einberechnet,dass es ja kaum noch Barben im Rhein gibt.
Übrigens sind Algen tatsächlich ein ganz toller Köder für Barben, der nach meiner Erfahrung aber am besten beim Angeln auf Sicht funktioniert - man muß den Köder schon in der Nähe der Fische platzieren, weil die den sonst schlicht nicht finden... .

Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen wünsche ich gutes Gelingen...


----------



## Mescalero

Unser Verein hat ein paar Kilometer der Tauber gepachtet, die kam mir erst gar nicht in den Sinn. Das ist ein ausgesprochenes Salmonidengewässer, dem Vernehmen nach gibt es aber auch einen gewissen Bestand an Barben.
Da in der Vergangenheit viele kleine BaFos mit Wurm u.ä. verangelt wurden, ist ab diesem Jahr das Fischen ausschließlich mit Kunstköder und Fliege erlaubt. Nix mit Barbenfischen und Käse als Leckerbissen also, der Fisch ist hier ohnehin ganzjährig geschont.
Vielleicht fahre ich extra mal ein Stück, das sind schon tolle Fische und die Idee, ihnen nachzustellen, ist äußerst reizvoll.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Andal @rhinefisher

Da muss ich wider mit meiner Allzweckwaffe anfangen  , die Semmel. Bei mir am Fluss fange ich die Barben "fast" (95%) nur mir der Semmelflocke/kruste.
Diese lasse ich an der Pose mit 1SSG kurz über Grund durchtreiben oder ich fische damit auf Grund mit sehr geringen Gewichten von köchstens 5g.
Beim Grundfischen hab ich aber die Rute immer in der Hand um so selbst die leichtesten Bisse zu spüren. Die Schnur ist dabei immer zwischen den Fingern.
Ich hab das Ganze auch schon mit der Zitterspitze versucht aber selbst da merkt man den Biss erst an den Fingern bevor man ihn sieht.
Mein Tipp als ganz klar die Semmel. Einfach zu beschaffen und immer fängig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auf Barbe fische ich mittlerweile sehr schlicht und auch das Anfüttern erspare ich mir.
> Die Fische sind fast ausschließlich an der Strömungskante unterwegs und da kann man sie recht gut abfangen.



Hömma, wie tief ist das Wasser an deinen Strömungskanten?


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Andal @rhinefisher
> 
> Da muss ich wider mit meiner Allzweckwaffe anfangen  , die Semmel. Bei mir am Fluss fange ich die Barben "fast" (95%) nur mir der Semmelflocke/kruste.
> Diese lasse ich an der Pose mit 1SSG kurz über Grund durchtreiben oder ich fische damit auf Grund mit sehr geringen Gewichten von köchstens 5g.
> Beim Grundfischen hab ich aber die Rute immer in der Hand um so selbst die leichtesten Bisse zu spüren. Die Schnur ist dabei immer zwischen den Fingern.
> Ich hab das Ganze auch schon mit der Zitterspitze versucht aber selbst da merkt man den Biss erst an den Fingern bevor man ihn sieht.
> Mein Tipp als ganz klar die Semmel. Einfach zu beschaffen und immer fängig.



Klar, bei entsprechenden Strömungsverhältnissen kann man das machen, bei uns am Rhein ist das wegen der harten Strömung harte Arbeit, weil die Drift in diesen Bereichen wirklich flott ist. Ausserdem kommt man nur an ganz wenigen Stellen mit der Pose an die guten Spots, es sei denn man sitzt auf der Buhnenspitze, was ich aber wegen dem Hund nicht kann. Auch muß man selbst mit 15gr an der Pose arg weit Stromauf werfen, damit der Köder am Spot auch auf der richtigen Tiefe ist - alles sehr tricky, sodaß ich, wenn ich denn die Fische aktiv suchen möchte, sehr viel lieber zum Tiroler greife.. .
Brotflocke verwende ich eigentlich nur beim Oberflächenangeln auf Aland, weil die Flocke bei 4-5m Wassertiefe nie am Grund ankommt.


----------



## geomas

Das ging wieder fix: die im UK ersteigerte Rute hab ich Dienstag Abend bezahlt, eben wurde sie geliefert.
Prima Teil, eine eher ungewöhnliche Twin-Tip. Perfekt, so meine Hoffnung, für Tincas und Karauschen.


Korrektur: ersteigert und bezahlt am Mo-Abend, geliefert heute am Donnerstag. Immer noch fix.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hömma, wie tief ist das Wasser an deinen Strömungskanten?



4-6m, aber da ich ja vom Strand aus fische, um auch meiner Töle etwas zu bieten, muß ich erstmal 50-70 über die Buhne werfen, und dann noch 5-10m um gut an der Kante zu liegen.
Man muß aber keineswegs so wie ich und an diesen Stellen angeln.
Wer hier ernsthaft Barben fangen will, setzt sich auf die Steinpackung an eine "Rennstrecke", also an einen Platz, wo das Fahrwasser in 10-20m Entfernung verläuft und der Boden eben und Kiesig ist - das ist sehr viel einfacher..


----------



## phirania

phirania schrieb:


> Gibt zur Zeit nichts besseres als am See zu sitzen und die Seele baumeln lassen.
> Das Haupt in Richtung Sonne zu richten die Augen schließen und die positiven Eindrücken aufzunehmen.
> Die Natur erwacht und die Vögel zwitschern


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania

Bei uns am See haben wir für die Eisvögel die hier verbaut...


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Andal @rhinefisher
> 
> Da muss ich wider mit meiner Allzweckwaffe anfangen  , die Semmel. Bei mir am Fluss fange ich die Barben "fast" (95%) nur mir der Semmelflocke/kruste.
> Diese lasse ich an der Pose mit 1SSG kurz über Grund durchtreiben oder ich fische damit auf Grund mit sehr geringen Gewichten von köchstens 5g.
> Beim Grundfischen hab ich aber die Rute immer in der Hand um so selbst die leichtesten Bisse zu spüren. Die Schnur ist dabei immer zwischen den Fingern.
> Ich hab das Ganze auch schon mit der Zitterspitze versucht aber selbst da merkt man den Biss erst an den Fingern bevor man ihn sieht.
> Mein Tipp als ganz klar die Semmel. Einfach zu beschaffen und immer fängig.


So eine Montage kann ich ggf. an der Rur, oder der Wurm fischen, wo die Verhältnisse entsprechend zahm sind. Am Rhein mit 1 SSG auf Barben gar kein Gedanke!


rhinefisher schrieb:


> 4-6m, aber da ich ja vom Strand aus fische, um auch meiner Töle etwas zu bieten, muß ich erstmal 50-70 über die Buhne werfen, und dann noch 5-10m um gut an der Kante zu liegen.
> Man muß aber keineswegs so wie ich und an diesen Stellen angeln.
> Wer hier ernsthaft Barben fangen will, setzt sich auf die Steinpackung an eine "Rennstrecke", also an einen Platz, wo das Fahrwasser in 10-20m Entfernung verläuft und der Boden eben und Kiesig ist - das ist sehr viel einfacher..


Hier habe ich eine ganz lange Innenkurve. Hier dominieren die weiten Sandbänke mit recht unscheinbaren Rinnen, Schwellen u.s.w.. Trotzdem, oder vielleicht gerade deswegen sind auch die Barben gut in diesen flachen Wassern unterwegs. Hier hat es sehr reichlich natürliche Nahrung. Besonders vor den unscheinbaren Schwellen. An Strömungskanten u.dgl. muss ich hier erst gar nicht ran. Zu den richtigen Pegelständen verlaufen diese Rinnen und Rinnchen direkt vor den Füßen am Ufer entlang - teilweise sogar gegen den Strom, wenn Schwelle und Rinne zueinander passen.

Deswegen habe ich das Thema ja auch angestoßen, weil nach meiner Erfahrung die Barbe sehr unterschiedlich auf verschiedene Flussabschnitte und Flüsse reagiert. Und Versuche sind die "Lachse des armen Mannes" allemal wert!


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke an alle und genauso dicke Petris zurück!!!
> 
> Neuer Tag neues Glück!!!
> 
> Heute wollte ich es nochmal vor der Haustüre probieren, aber leider war es wieder nix! Nach einer halben Stunde wieder zusammengepackt und zur Stelle von gestern! Auf dem Weg über die Brücke fielen mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341375
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe mal es gibt guten Nachwuchs für die nächsten Jahre!!! Das hatte ich in der Form auch noch nicht gesehen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341376
> 
> 
> Da brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern, warum andernorts nichts beißen mag!!!
> 
> Naja nochmal an der gestrigen 0-Buhne angefangen aber auch hier gab es leider, wie zu erwarten, nix, gar nix! Also doch wieder in die Buhne von gestern!
> 
> Wieder das übliche Anfüttern und los ging es. Mein Gott war der Wind heute eklig! Noch nichtmals sehr kalt, aber so böig, das er mich so manches mal an die physische Grenze des Posenangelns brachte! An Führung war nicht wirklich zu denken, so gingen die ersten Bisse, die auch etwas länger dauerten voll ins Leere, teilweise konnte ich noch nicht mal erkennen, das es ein Biss war! Ätzend!!! Fische gab es dann doch irgendwann! Angefangen mit einer Handvoll Ükel.
> Anhang anzeigen 341379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einigen schönen Rotaugen.
> Anhang anzeigen 341378
> 
> 
> Haseln.
> Anhang anzeigen 341380
> 
> 
> Und auch Döbel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341381
> 
> 
> Alles in allem natürlich eine schöne Auswahl an Weserfischis, wenn auch die Größe noch ausbaufähig ist, aber ich glaube einige haben jetzt anderes im Sinn als fressen!?!
> 
> Warte die Tage jetzt erstmal ab und starte wohl in der nächsten Woche neue Versuche! Mal sehen, wie lange das noch geht an der Brücke!!!
> 
> Allen ein schönes WE mit hoffentlich viel Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Dickes Petri


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand zum meinen Montagabend bestellten Maden: Sie sind noch nicht eingetroffen!
> Aber nun gibt es sehr gute Nachrichten für die Region Hannover: Björn von Björns Angelshop in Aligse hat auf seiner FB-Seite gepostet, dass er am 5. April einen Köderautomaten geliefert bekommt, der dann zeitnah betriebsbereit gemacht werden soll. Damit habe ich quasi in Rufweite zu meinem Arbeitsplatz wieder Zugang zum besten aller Friedfischköder! Ich bin glücklich!


Danke für die Info!  Das ist mir die Fahrt allemal wert !
Denke mal dürften so 60 KM von mir sein! 
Wenn ich dort 3 oder 4 mal im Monat hinfahre, hab ich immer genug Maden Zuhause


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!  Das ist mir die Fahrt allemal wert !
> Denke mal dürften so 60 KM von mir sein!
> Wenn ich dort 3 oder 4 mal im Monat hinfahre, hab ich immer genug Maden Zuhause


60 KM fahren für Maden???? Im Leben nicht, dann lieber ohne.


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> 60 KM fahren für Maden???? Im Leben nicht, dann lieber ohne.


Ach das ist doch keine Entfernung! 
Das weitest entfernte Gewässer unseres Vereins ist auf jeden Fall weiter weg  das ist ja auch kein Hindernis 

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch keine Entfernung!
> Das weitest entfernte Gewässer unseres Vereins ist auf jeden Fall weiter weg  das ist ja auch kein Hindernis
> 
> LG Michael


Ganz ehrlich, ich überlege schon drei oder vier Mal, ob sich eine Fahrt zu meinem Angelladen lohnt, und der ist nur 12 KM entfernt. Und dann "nur" Maden kaufen? Ne da bin ich zu geizig ehrlich gesagt. Ein paar Nubsies müssen dann schon noch drinnen sein . Aber nur für einen Futterautomaten würde ich da auch nicht hinfahren. Dann lieber wirklich nur mit Mais, Weizen, Dumbells und Würmer aus dem Kompost, falls es dieses Jahr nicht wieder zu trocken wird.
Bei der Entfernung zum Gewässer bin ich wahrscheinlich verwöhnt, jede Angelstelle in max 10 min erreichbar.


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich überlege schon drei oder vier Mal, ob sich eine Fahrt zu meinem Angelladen lohnt, und der ist nur 12 KM entfernt. Und dann "nur" Maden kaufen? Ne da bin ich zu geizig ehrlich gesagt. Ein paar Nubsies müssen dann schon noch drinnen sein . Aber nur für einen Futterautomaten würde ich da auch nicht hinfahren. Dann lieber wirklich nur mit Mais, Weizen, Dumbells und Würmer aus dem Kompost, falls es dieses Jahr nicht wieder zu trocken wird.
> Bei der Entfernung zum Gewässer bin ich wahrscheinlich verwöhnt, jede Angelstelle in max 10 min erreichbar.


Das hab ich auch Gewässer wo ich nur 10 Min brauche! 
Wir sind hier der größte Verein und haben glaube 31 Gewässer!  Da ist von ganz nah bis weit alles dabei 
Das mit den Maden wäre für mich selbstverständlich keine Dauerlösung aber solange hier die Läden geschlossen haben, geht es schon 
Und ehrlich gesagt, mal etwas vor die Tür kommen und wenn es nur mit dem Auto ist, tut auch mal ganz gut im Moment? 
Bin froh das im Moment wenigstens noch Angeln möglich ist, bin einfach keiner der gerne drinnen sitzt ,gerade jetzt nach dem Winter zieht es mich raus und auch ans Wasser 

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> Ein guter Angler fängt nicht nur schöne Barben, er latscht auch mal seine Quiverspitze ab. Im mittleren Teil zeigt er dann, wie man das recht simpel wieder heile macht, bastelt sich dann zwischendurch feine Reedwaggler und fängt einen propperen Karpfen damit.


Hello. 

Ich hab ein wenig Probleme mit dem Britischen. 
Wenn ich solche Posen bauen möchte, muss ich doch eigentlich nur ein Stück Schilf zurechtschneiden das oben und unten die Knoten stehen bleiben, oder? Und dann lackieren mit?


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich überlege schon drei oder vier Mal, ob sich eine Fahrt zu meinem Angelladen lohnt, und der ist nur 12 KM entfernt. Und dann "nur" Maden kaufen? Ne da bin ich zu geizig ehrlich gesagt. Ein paar Nubsies müssen dann schon noch drinnen sein . Aber nur für einen Futterautomaten würde ich da auch nicht hinfahren. Dann lieber wirklich nur mit Mais, Weizen, Dumbells und Würmer aus dem Kompost, falls es dieses Jahr nicht wieder zu trocken wird.
> Bei der Entfernung zum Gewässer bin ich wahrscheinlich verwöhnt, jede Angelstelle in max 10 min erreichbar.


Du bist verwöhnt. Ich fahr 20km zum angeln- da 90% der Strecke Autobahn sind geht das recht zügig. Der Angelladen ist mitten in der Stadt, auch locker 20km, aber ich kann so fahren dass erbquasi auf dem weg zu meiner Strecke liegt, dauert dann zwar 45 Minutel - 1 Stunde - je nach Aufenthalt im Angelladen aber dafür habe ich Maden, Pinkies, Caster. Ist mir aktuell eigentlich lieber als bestellen weil bedarfagenauer


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich hab ein wenig Probleme mit dem Britischen.


Der spricht doch noch sehr gut! 

Eine Rute mit Wechselsteckspitze hat außerdem schon einige Vorteile, auch beim Zerdeppern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hallo Männer,

Ich war vorhin am Flüsschen und hab die hübsche Pose ausprobiert, die der liebe @jason 1 mir gebaut hat.


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Hello.
> 
> Ich hab ein wenig Probleme mit dem Britischen.
> Wenn ich solche Posen bauen möchte, muss ich doch eigentlich nur ein Stück Schilf zurechtschneiden das oben und unten die Knoten stehen bleiben, oder? Und dann lackieren mit?


Äh... ja. Reed Waggler sind so ziemlich mit die einfachsten Posen. Auftrieb und Kräftigkeit bestimmt das Schilfroh, von dem man nimmt. Ein bisschen Draht für die Öse, etwas Garn und Lack. Fertig ist das Produkt. Aber man kann auch seine Künste walten lassen. Dann kommen dabei auch Posen zum Vorschein, für die man bei einem Hänger auch gerne mal baden geht.

Ich hab da immer gerne Parkettsiegel als Lack genommen. Der trocknet zwar langsam, ist aber in der Haltbarkeit enorm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also Schilf - das taugt doch eher für H4-Posen! 

Ein Grundstoff, aus dem sich sehr leicht und schön basteln läßt, und was stabiles an Pose ergibt, ist die "Saalweide" oder so.  Muss ich mal die Pflanzenenzyklopädie durchforsten, bin mir nicht ganz sicher.
Das Stand bei mir früher einfach so rum, Waldrand, Flussufer, einfach abschneiden und schnitzen. Bischen Farbe und Lackieren natürlich besser.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> Ich war vorhin am Flüsschen und hab die hübsche Pose ausprobiert, die der liebe @jason 1 mir gebaut hat.


Dickes Petri, auch wenn da dann etwas der Neid aufkommt. Oder etwas mehr. 

Und auch ein Petri an alle, die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> Ich war vorhin am Flüsschen und hab die hübsche Pose ausprobiert, die der liebe @jason 1 mir gebaut hat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341425
> Anhang anzeigen 341426
> Anhang anzeigen 341427
> Anhang anzeigen 341428



Ganz dickes Petri wünsche ich dir! 
Wirklich ein sehr schönes Gewässer hast du da 
Wäre ich gerne mit von der Partie gewesen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

*# China Centre Pin*

Eigentlich nur ein Versuchsballon, um zu testen, wie der Welthandel noch funktioniert. Er funktioniert ausgezeichnet. Am 16.03. bestellt und heute geliefert!

Durchmesser: 55 mm
Gewicht: 52 gr.
Schnurfassung: lt.Herst. 100 m 20er Mono
Preis: 9,32 €, inkl. Versand

Und jetzt kommts: Das kleine Scheisserchen hat eine eigene Bremse, die genau so funktioniert, wie bei guten Fliegenrollen! Leiser Klicker beim einholen und eine fein dosierbare Bremse gegen den Abzug.

Ich werde sie wohl erst mal auf meiner Kleinstfeeder (160 cm) parken und dann mit einer noch zu beringenden Pocket Pole, ebenfalls aus China, verpaaren. Keine Ahnung, was das später alles mal wird, aber mich juckt die Bastelei. Vielleicht zum Peche au Toc am ganz kleinen Bach!?


----------



## Mescalero

@Professor Tinca 
Mein lieber Scholli, ich brauche auch so eine Pose, wenn die den Kescher dermaßen voll macht.
Fettes Petri!


----------



## Mescalero

@Andal 
Glückwunsch! Möge sie ebenso gut schnurren wie sie aussieht.
Ich habe auch eine geordert, anderes Modell. Am 22. bestellt und gestern schon in D gelandet. Man könnte fast meinen, das läuft jetzt besser als zu präcoronalen Zeiten.


----------



## Andal

Denke mal, dass es am geringeren Gesamtvolumen liegt. Haben ja alle die große Panik.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hast du die Rolle schon probiert?
Und dir nicht die Finger aufgekratzt an Graten?

Da gilt es erstmal genau zu inspizieren und probieren!
Die Schnurführung läst sich anscheinend abschrauben.
Viel Erfolg  , liest sich schon nett!


Achso, aus dem Schwarzangleralter mit Pocket-Pole und Miniröllchen bist du doch eigentlich raus!


----------



## Hering 58

@Profe
ein ganz dickes Petri wünsche ich dir!.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du die Rolle schon probiert?
> Und dir nicht die Finger aufgekratzt an Graten?
> 
> Da gilt es erstmal genau zu inspizieren und probieren!
> Die Schnurführung läst sich anscheinend abschrauben.
> Viel Erfolg  , liest sich schon nett!
> 
> 
> Achso, aus dem Schwarzangleralter mit Pocket-Pole und Miniröllchen bist du doch eigentlich raus!


Das Exemplar, welches bei mir ankam, hat so gut wie keine Grate. Etwas fummeln, feilen und ölen ist eh obligatorisch.

Über's Schwarzfischen bin ich in der Tat hinaus. Aber heute geht es mit einer Erlaubnis einfacher und man kann die "alten Gefühle" trotzdem wieder so etwas aufwallen lassen. Nostos algos - die Zukunft liegt im Meer - oder so ähnlich.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber Professore, da konntest Du Jasons Pose ja öfter mal beim Tauchgang beobachten.
Wirklich beeindruckend, wie gut Du fängst!


----------



## geomas

Haha, @Andal, das Röllchen sieht ja schnieke aus. Bin schon gespannt auf Deine ersten Versuche mit „Pin Junior”.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Unser Verein hat ein paar Kilometer der Tauber gepachtet, die kam mir erst gar nicht in den Sinn. Das ist ein ausgesprochenes Salmonidengewässer, dem Vernehmen nach gibt es aber auch einen gewissen Bestand an Barben.
> Da in der Vergangenheit viele kleine BaFos mit Wurm u.ä. verangelt wurden, ist ab diesem Jahr das Fischen ausschließlich mit Kunstköder und Fliege erlaubt. Nix mit Barbenfischen und Käse als Leckerbissen also, der Fisch ist hier ohnehin ganzjährig geschont.
> Vielleicht fahre ich extra mal ein Stück, das sind schon tolle Fische und die Idee, ihnen nachzustellen, ist äußerst reizvoll.



Dann würde ich die Fliegenrute nehmen, ein schwerer Woolly-Bugger in dunkel Braun, 8er Rio Super Fast Sinking und es klappt sogar am Rhein so halbwegs.
In normalen Bächen tuts ne 6er Rute allemale.
Und Barbe auf Sicht macht richtig Spaß.. .
Oops - darf ich soetwas überhaupt im Ükel schreiben...?
Tschuldigung...


----------



## geomas

Hmm, die „Wettervorhersage” ist jetzt doch etwas irritierend: morgen bis 13° (kann ich akzeptieren, da geh ich mit), danach Schneefall und schon wieder Minusgrade? Tut das Not? Und wie gehts denn den Fischen damit? 
Hmm, also morgen nachmittag möchte ich unbedingt pietschen, obs am Wochenende was wird: keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tricast

Morgen soll es auch bei uns wieder an den Teich gehen und es stellt sich die immer gleiche Frage: Welche Rute nehme ich, Match, Zitterspitze, Swingspitz oder etwas in Richtung leichte Karpfenrute???? Fragen über Fragen, wie soll man da entspannt angeln.

LIebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> Ich war vorhin am Flüsschen und hab die hübsche Pose ausprobiert, die der liebe @jason 1 mir gebaut hat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341425
> Anhang anzeigen 341426
> Anhang anzeigen 341427
> Anhang anzeigen 341428


Petri heil zum vollen Setzkescher. Wieder mal ne Meisterleistung von dir. Schade, dass ich nicht an deine gewünschte Tragkraft dran gekommen bin. Mit einen Federkiel vom Strauß hätte ich das geschafft. Aber ich denke mal du kommst klar damit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ein Stuckchen Styropor mit Sekundenkleber dranpappen?


----------



## Tricast

Wenn ich das so sehe werde ich morgen auch einmal mit Pose Jason angeln (eigentlich sollten die ja hinter Glas) wenn die solche Fänge bringen und lass die Drennan Posen im Koffer. Hier wird ja immer gesagt "Drennan macht glücklich", davon bin ich jetzt auch überzeugt, besonders glücklich ist das Töchterlein von Peter.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Grundstoff, aus dem sich sehr leicht und schön basteln läßt, .... (?)
> 
> Das Stand bei mir früher einfach so rum, Waldrand, Flussufer, einfach abschneiden und schnitzen.


Ich bin auf den Namen "Hartriegel" gestoßen, Roter, Weißer. Man sieht schön den Kern.
Stöckchenabschnitte

Mal sehen wann ich hier einen finde.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hört dieser elendige Wind endlich auf?  Vorher wird es bei mir nichts mit dem angeln.  (dabei liegen im Kühlschrank 1l Maden und 5Dosen Würmer)


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den Namen "Hartriegel" gestoßen, Roter, Weißer. Man sieht schön den Kern.
> Stöckchenabschnitte
> 
> Mal sehen wann ich hier einen finde.


Da solltest du besser vornehme Zurückhaltung üben. Dirndlsträucher, - bäume, sprich der Hartriegel ist teilweise sehr streng geschützt. Außerdem ist es ein relativ schweres Holz. Besser für Spazierstöcke, als für Schwimmer geeignet.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Morgen soll es auch bei uns wieder an den Teich gehen und es stellt sich die immer gleiche Frage: Welche Rute nehme ich, Match, Zitterspitze, Swingspitz oder etwas in Richtung leichte Karpfenrute???? Fragen über Fragen, wie soll man da entspannt angeln.
> 
> LIebe Grüße Heinz



ich war heute auch mal wider für 6 Stündchen, Match, Zitterspitze, Swingspitz  leichte Karpfenrute, hatte alles dabei, Hecht Karpfen jede menge Weißfische alles gesehen kein Zupfer nix zum 5mal im diesem Jahr, wenn das so weiter geht fang ich an und spiel Fußball.
war aber Trotz allem toll, und hab dann auch mal so ein Stündchen  Augenpflege gemacht .


----------



## Andal

...die meisten werden wohl die Kornelkirsche kennen. Stocksauer, aber in Niederösterreich macht man süffigen Brand daraus.









						Kornelkirsche – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Stuckchen Styropor mit Sekundenkleber dranpappen?


Ach nee, das sieht dann doch auch nicht mehr aus. Falls er was schwereres braucht, hat er genug andere Posen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Thomas. - sieht sehr idyllisch aus bei Dir am Teich. Auch ohne Fischkontakt ganz bestimmt keine „verlorene Zeit”.
Aus Neugier: welche Köder hast Du angeboten?


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> und hab dann auch mal so ein Stündchen Augenpflege gemacht .


Und in dieser Stunde habe sie gebissen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich war heute auch mal wider für 6 Stündchen, Match, Zitterspitze, Swingspitz  leichte Karpfenrute, hatte alles dabei, Hecht Karpfen jede menge Weißfische alles gesehen kein Zupfer nix zum 5mal im diesem Jahr, wenn das so weiter geht fang ich an und spiel Fußball.
> war aber Trotz allem toll, und hab dann auch mal so ein Stündchen  Augenpflege gemacht .
> Anhang anzeigen 341472


Da schaut es beinahe so aus, wie am Kappbusch in der Südkurve.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @Thomas. - sieht sehr idyllisch aus bei Dir am Teich. Auch ohne Fischkontakt ganz bestimmt keine „verlorene Zeit”.
> Aus Neugier: welche Köder hast Du angeboten?


war überhaupt keine verlorene Zeit, und zu meiner Entschuldigung muss ich auch sagen das ich den Teich nicht kenne (letztes Jahr 2x), ich habe es mit Perlet, Wurm, Brot und mit Made versucht, auf Grund und jeder höhe nix.
werde noch den April abwarten und dann werde ich wohl oder übel dem Verein beitreten, den so geht dat ja nich   

PS. an den Rollen hat es nicht gelegen waren beides 



Andal schrieb:


> Da schaut es beinahe so aus, wie am Kappbusch in der Südkurve.



nee das ist der Teich wo ich glaube ich Sonntag Bilder von eingestellt habe


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Das waren bestimmt Heckbremsrollen und an denen hat es gelegen. Wenn Du das nicht glauben willst, dann frage doch Fantastic Fishing!!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Das waren bestimmt Heckbremsrollen und an denen hat es gelegen. Wenn Du das nicht glauben willst, dann frage doch Fantastic Fishing!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



nur eine, aber dafür mit Kampfbremse (gab nur nix zum Kämpfen)


----------



## phirania

Heck bremse forever...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Da solltest du besser vornehme Zurückhaltung üben. Dirndlsträucher, - bäume, sprich der Hartriegel ist teilweise sehr streng geschützt. Außerdem ist es ein relativ schweres Holz. Besser für Spazierstöcke, als für Schwimmer geeignet.


In Garten und als "Unkraut" sicher nicht, der muss zudem jährlich zurückgeschnitten werden. Das liegt wahrscheinlich im Frühjahr wieder auf den Grünschnittabladeplätzen der Stadt.
Bayern-Freie-Landschaft weiß ich nicht - guter Tip mal nachzuschauen.
Aber ich bin auch in Niedersachsen, und da sieht alles anders aus, wenn man im "Urwald" wohnt und jeder froh ist über wegholzen.
Das Holz ist stabil, das ist mir das wichtigste. Und innen gibt ein Mark-Hohlkanal, ganz feine Sache. Und lässt sich gut schnitzen.
Die eine am Wochenden wieder mal geangelte Pose, eine wirklich geschnitzte, "lebt" jetzt schon richtig lange, etwa 40Jahre. 
Damals gab es "offiziell" weder Bolognese noch Sbirolino oder Bombarda, musste ich schon selber machen.
Habe mit Erstaunen gelesen, wofür Hartriegelholz mal eingesetzt wurde, aber das dicke Holz ist sowie uninteressant.
Den Verwandten Kornelkirsche muss ich mal ausprobieren, da reizt noch mehr.
Dann gäbe es noch den leichteren Holunder, da sind zwischen den Knoten ziemlich gerade Abschnitte, aber die Abschlüsse sind schwieriger.
Oder Forsythie, die ist sehr hohl.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In Garten und als "Unkraut" sicher nicht, der muss zudem jährlich zurückgeschnitten werden. Das liegt wahrscheinlich im Frühjahr wieder auf den Grünschnittabladeplätzen der Stadt.
> Bayern-Freie-Landschaft weiß ich nicht - guter Tip mal nachzuschauen.
> Aber ich bin auch in Niedersachsen, und da sieht alles anders aus, wenn man im "Urwald" wohnt und jeder froh ist über wegholzen.
> Das Holz ist stabil, das ist mir das wichtigste. Und innen gibt ein Mark-Hohlkanal, ganz feine Sache. Und lässt sich gut schnitzen.
> Die eine am Wochenden wieder mal geangelte Pose, eine wirklich geschnitzte, "lebt" jetzt schon richtig lange, etwa 40Jahre.
> Habe mit Erstaunen gelesen, wofür das mal eingesetzt wurde.
> Den Verwandten Kornelkirsche muss ich mal ausprobieren, da reizt noch mehr.
> Dann gäbe es noch den leichteren Holunder, da sind zwischen den Knoten ziemlich gerade Abschnitte, aber die Abschlüsse sind schwieriger.
> Oder Forsythie.


Dann kannst du Blauregen auch gleich testen. Nur nicht unmittelbar die Finger in den Mund nehmen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*Toxische Inhaltsstoffe*
In allen Pflanzenteilen werden Alkaloide gefunden. In den Samen und Hülsen sind hauptsächlich Lektine (z. B. _Wisteria floribunda-_Agglutinin, WFA) und ein weiterer unbekannter Wirkstoff, in Rinde und Wurzeln ist Wistarin, ein giftiges Glykosid, enthalten.[1]

Hmmm


----------



## Andal

Du sollst es ja nicht fressen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich denke, das war diese Pflanze Blauregen mit den Blütenregen, wo wir als kleine Kinder nichtmal in die Nähe kommen durften.
Da es zu meiner Kinderzeit ziemlich viele "kaputte" Kinder (Contergan,Kinderlähmung,Impfschäden,Fallout,u.a.m.) gab, hatte das auch Wirkung.
Später gabs solch Blauregen eigentlich nirgends mehr, es wurde von Kindern gemunkelt, die es doch versucht hatten ... da gabs wohl ein Umdenken mit den Exoten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das war der fürchterliche Killer:




__





						Blauregen – sein giftiger Winterschmuck
					

Bei Harry Potter tritt der Blauregen, auch bekannt als Glyzinie oder Wisteria, im Wisteria Walk, dem Glyzinienweg, in Erscheinung. Dort steht in der Nachbarschaft der Pflegeeltern des Titelhelden das Haus einer Hexe. Da liegt es nahe, der üppigen Blütenpracht der Kletterpflanze nicht nur mit...




					www.iva.de
				



wegen seiner Schoten, Kindern hatten die als Erbsen gegessen ...


----------



## Andal

In der Gemeinde ist der recht großzügig gepflanzt und keiner geht daran zu Grunde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mann stellt sowas nur nicht neben die Sandkiste etc. 

Auch mal ein guter Refresh zu dieser Pflanze!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Thomas. schrieb:


> nur eine, aber dafür mit Kampfbremse (gab nur nix zum Kämpfen)
> Anhang anzeigen 341473
> Anhang anzeigen 341474



Das erste Bild ist richtig ekelhaft.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist richtig ekelhaft.



Sieh es doch mal positiv: die Farbe der Schnur paßt perfekt zur Farbe der Rutenablage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Sieh es doch mal positiv: die Farbe der Schnur paßt perfekt zur Farbe der Rutenablage.



Wäre da nicht diese kleine Warze an der Rolle.


----------



## Andal

Das haben Freilaufrollen so an sich. Ohne ZWEI Bremsen und einen Umschalthebel geht es halt nicht.


----------



## Andal

*# An fremden Gestaden*

Hier mein neuer Beitrag, um die Langeweile zu mildern.

Wie geht man an einem völlig neuen Gewässer vor, wenn man nicht grade das Glück hat, von einem wohlmeinenden Freund begleitet zu werden, der weiß, wo der Frosch die Locken hat?

Zuerst ist man mal schon ganz hibbelig. Alles neu, vielleicht, oder ganz sicher auch noch wunderschön. Ganz egal, ob Bach, Weiher, See, oder stattlicher Fluss, was so gut ausschaut, muss ja voller respektabler Fische sein!

Aber wie geht man denn nun vor? Sucht man sich den Angelplatz danach aus, wie es am Ufer aussieht? Wo man schön sitzen kann, sieht es unter Wasser gleich idyllisch aus. Ist das so? Wie packt man an?

Lotet man erst so lange aus, bis man auch noch den allerletzten Fisch verscheucht hat?

Eiert man mit elektronischen Hilfsmitteln herum, bis der gleiche Erfolg gezeitigt ist?

Sucht man die abgelegenste Stelle? Denn wo sonst keiner hinkommt, sind die Fische bestimmt arglos?

Oder bleibt man gleich am Parkplatz, denn wo viel gefischt und gefüttert wird, sind auch viele Fische und die sind was gewöhnt.

Vielleicht doch lieber dort, wo der Wind die natürliche Nahrung zusammenschwemmt? Auch wenn es dort nicht so schön ist und einem der Wind ins Gesicht steht.

Da wo Fische sowohl Unterstand, ausreichend Sauerstoff und ihre gewohnte Nahrung finden?



Wie tut man tun, bevor man tut?


----------



## geomas

Ich tue versuchen zu denken wie ein Fisch (klappt meistens nicht so gut) und wähle eine Stelle, die dem Fisch einen halbwegs sicheren Unterstand vortäuscht und für mich natürlich beangelbar ist. Wenn ich einen etwas besseren Fisch nicht landen kann, ist die Stelle für mich aus dem Rennen.
Vermutlich angele ich viel zu oft an typischen Barsch- oder Döbel-Unterständen wie in der Nähe von ins Wasser ragenden Büschen, Totholz oder anderem „Cover”.


Erst danach mache ich mir Gedanken, wo sich evtl. Futter im Gewässer sammeln könnte oder oder.


Große Gewässer ohne vom Ufer aus erkennbare Struktur mag ich nicht. Korrektes, systematisches Ausloten eines Gewässers muß ich noch lernen.


----------



## geomas

Hab die neue alte Twin-Tip-Rute mit einem zweibeinigen Fisch-Simulanten getestet und bin richtig happy: sie hat mehr Rückgrat als die weichen Swingtip-Ruten, zeigt aber mit ner normalen 4-Pfund-Hauptschnur* schon ne schöne Biegekurve.
Das eine Spitzenteil hat ne fest verbaute Quivertip (nicht super-sensibel, aber wohl für viele Situationen ausreichend) und das andere Spitzenteil hat nen Gewindeendring, kann natürlich aber auch zum Posenangeln oder in Verbindng mit anderen Bißanzeigern genutzt werden.
Außerdem ist die Rute selten und sieht auch seltsam aus, also ich bin jetzt wirklich bereit für den Frühling!


*) Daiwa Sensor von der Bulkspule, also die reale Tragkraft ist sicher etwas über 4 lbs


----------



## Andal

Magst du das Stöckchen mal ablichten, oder habe ich das in der Fülle der Beiträge übersehen?


----------



## geomas

^ Ein schönes Foto mach ich die Tage, es ist ne Shakespeare, die nie auf dem dt. Markt erhältlich war.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Ein schönes Foto mach ich die Tage, es ist ne Shakespeare, die nie auf dem dt. Markt erhältlich war.


Paß auf dass das nicht @jason 1 liest.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich überlege schon drei oder vier Mal, ob sich eine Fahrt zu meinem Angelladen lohnt, und der ist nur 12 KM entfernt. Und dann "nur" Maden kaufen? Ne da bin ich zu geizig ehrlich gesagt. Ein paar Nubsies müssen dann schon noch drinnen sein . Aber nur für einen Futterautomaten würde ich da auch nicht hinfahren. Dann lieber wirklich nur mit Mais, Weizen, Dumbells und Würmer aus dem Kompost, falls es dieses Jahr nicht wieder zu trocken wird.
> Bei der Entfernung zum Gewässer bin ich wahrscheinlich verwöhnt, jede Angelstelle in max 10 min erreichbar.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, es gibt gewiss auch andere gute Köder die Maden ersetzten können. @Andal hat es ja shcon vorgemacht mit seinen Beitrag über Teig. Es wurden ja auch schon Seiten weiter vorne im Thead alternativen angesprochen. Auch aus Gründen des Klimaschutzes käme da die Fahrt nicht in Frage, nicht zu vergessen die Zeit wo man dafür auf der Straße ist mit evtl Stau und Verzögerungen. 
Maden brauche ich wenn dann nur in der Raubfischzeit und selbst da nehme ich sie auf den Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit mit. Gekühlt gelagert in einem geschlossenen Behältniss im Kühlschrank halten die 3-4 Wochen und das obwohl es nur eine kleine Dose ist.
Meine klare Meinung dazu: Es gibt genügend Alternativen zu Maden und warum nicht mal Maden in die Gefriertruhe tun und dann mit toten losziehen ?


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri @Professor Tinca und Glückwunsch zur Rute @geomas (aber so leicht etwas unterliegst Du derzeit schon nem Tacklewahn, oder   )!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Paß auf dass das nicht @jason 1 liest.


War auch mein Gedanke. Geo sollte Jason nicht mehr darum bitten, im Urlaub seine Blumen zu gießen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, meine Maden und Tauwürmer sind gerade gekommen. Offenkundig wird nur zum Wochenende verschickt, denn ich hatte ja schon am Montagabend bestellt. Die Maden kommen von FTM sind in absoluter Topform!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, meine Maden und Tauwürmer sind gerade gekommen. Offenkundig wird nur zum Wochenende verschickt, denn ich hatte ja schon am Montagabend bestellt. Die Maden kommen von FTM sind in absoluter Topform!
> Anhang anzeigen 341497
> Anhang anzeigen 341498



Fein Stephan,
mit welchem Versandunternehmen kamen die?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hermes!


----------



## Tobias85

Erstmal eine Runde herzliche Petrus an die Fänger der letzten Wochen.

Ich glaube inzwischen, eine Säule der Professor Tinca'schen Angelerfolge erraten zu haben und werde mal sehen, ob ich mir das im Jahresverlauf zu nutze machen kann, meine Fänge zu verbessern. Bin sehr gespannt, Zeit hab ich erstmal genug...


----------



## Tobias85

#neue Gewässer

Ich hab die letzten zwei/drei Jahre erst angefangen, mich mit den Baggerseen des Vereins zu beschäftigen. Meist habe ich mit die Tiefenkarten genommen und darauf nach abweichenden/interessanten Strukturen gesucht, dazu kamen dann immer Überlegungen zu Temperatur und Windrichtung. Das hat leider nicht immer zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt, deswegen probiere ich in Zukunft einfach erstmal mehr rum, werde weniger spezifisch angeln und so vereichen rauszufinden, wo die Fische stecken.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich kämpfe einem schweren Kampf meine Herren.
Die Shimano Super Ultegra breitet sich in meinem Kopf aus wie ein Lauffeuer.
Das ist so ein tolles Teil, die könnte ich noch gut in 7m gebrauchen.
Aber 200 Taler - und ich habe ein Scottish Heart .... 
Standhaft ich sein will...
Mich nicht der dunklen Seite der Macht (in dem Fall Arschkari..) ergeben..


----------



## rustaweli

Ach @rhinefisher , ich möchte Dich ja nicht schwächen, aber so wie Du schreibst, tut Erklärung Not. Anders verhielte es sich, wenn Du geschrieben hättest das Du das Wunschrütchen irgendwann kaufst, aber es momentan nicht geht! Aber so?! Nee nee der Herr, das wird nichts. In diesem Fall ist das bei Unsereins wie mit den Diäten und dem Jojo Effekt. Jeder Tag des Verzichts ist nur reine Qual und Selbstkasteiung, um dann doch letztendlich alles in der Welt vergessend zuzuschlagen. Also, wozu quälst Du Dich, tust Deinem Seelenfrieden dies an, wo es doch eh so aussichtslos ist?
Höre auf Dein Innerstes, sei doch nett zu Dir selbst, so streichle doch Deine Seele !


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe einem schweren Kampf meine Herren.
> Die Shimano Super Ultegra breitet sich in meinem Kopf aus wie ein Lauffeuer.
> Das ist so ein tolles Teil, die könnte ich noch gut in 7m gebrauchen.
> Aber 200 Taler - und ich habe ein Scottish Heart ....
> Standhaft ich sein will...
> Mich nicht der dunklen Seite der Macht (in dem Fall Arschkari..) ergeben..



@rhinefisher ich kenne dich ja nicht persönlich, scheinst aber ein netter Zeitgenosse zu sein.
und nur deshalb und nur für dich, auch von Askari, das Sondermodell für schlappe 50 Taler

  Scottish Modell


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> @rhinefisher ich kenne dich ja nicht persönlich, scheinst aber ein netter Zeitgenosse zu sein.
> und nur deshalb und nur für dich, auch von Askari, das Sondermodell für schlappe 50 Taler
> Anhang anzeigen 341503
> Scottish Modell



Pöser pöser Pursche Du bist....


----------



## Tricast

So, wir sind auch vom Wasser zurück. War ein wundervoller Tag mit Sonne und nur ganz wenig Wind. Susanne hat ihre Light Feeder ausgepackt und ich meine Swingtip-Rute. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich hatte ein schönes Rotauge und Susanne deren sechs plus zwei Brassen. Als es mit dem Beissen losging mußte ich mit der Töle loslaufen für die wichtigen Geschäfte. Es war einfach ein wunderbarer Tag!

Und Petri an alle die auch loswaren und  Sonne tanken konnten.

Liebe Grüße

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> So, wir sind auch vom Wasser zurück. War ein wundervoller Tag mit Sonne und nur ganz wenig Wind. Susanne hat ihre Light Feeder ausgepackt und ich meine Swingtip-Rute. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich hatte ein schönes Rotauge und Susanne deren sechs plus zwei Brassen. Als es mit dem Beissen losging mußte ich mit der Töle loslaufen für die wichtigen Geschäfte. Es war einfach ein wunderbarer Tag!
> 
> Und Petri an alle die auch loswaren und  Sonne tanken konnten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Heinz


Euer Hund wirkte auf mich dermaßen gechillt - kann der das nicht alleine? Nicjt dass Susanne den Hund benutzt um dich abzuledern


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> So, wir sind auch vom Wasser zurück. War ein wundervoller Tag mit Sonne und nur ganz wenig Wind. Susanne hat ihre Light Feeder ausgepackt und ich meine Swingtip-Rute. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich hatte ein schönes Rotauge und Susanne deren sechs plus zwei Brassen. Als es mit dem Beissen losging mußte ich mit der Töle loslaufen für die wichtigen Geschäfte. Es war einfach ein wunderbarer Tag!
> 
> Und Petri an alle die auch loswaren und  Sonne tanken konnten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Heinz


Petri euch beiden.Hattet ihr ja schönes Wetter.


----------



## Andal

Der Hund steht in Susannes Diensten!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich wünsche allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !
Ich war heute auch ca. 30 Minuten am Wasser, nicht länger da verschiedene Angler der Meinung waren die 1,5 Meter Abstand nicht einhalten zu müssen, darauf möchte ich allerdings " hier " nicht größer eingehen! 
Mir ging es um etwas anderes 
Wie ich ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal geschrieben hatte ,hab ich immer etwas preiswertes Tackel das immer im Kofferraum bleibt, solches wo ich im Falle eines Diebstahls keinen Herzinfarkt bekäme 
Ich hatte dieses Tackel jetzt kürzlich um eine  GF Picker von Cormoran ergänzt und heute mal im Einsatz gehabt! 

Also für das Geld 19.99 + Versand, muss ich sagen, die Rute ist durchaus brauchbar finde ich. 
Ich konnte damit nach kurzem Warten auch einen kleinen Karpfen auf Dendro an Land ziehen!  Die Rute hat mich dabei nicht im Stich gelassen und nicht enttäuscht. 
Die Aktion der Rute ist durchaus zufriedenstellend wenn natürlich nicht High End .....diesen Anspruch stellt man natürlich auch nicht an eine Rute in dieser Preisklasse! 

Den Kauf habe ich jedenfalls nicht bereut und sie bleibt im Kofferraum! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !
> Ich war heute auch ca. 30 Minuten am Wasser, nicht länger da verschiedene Angler der Meinung waren die 1,5 Meter Abstand nicht einhalten zu müssen, darauf möchte ich allerdings " hier " nicht größer eingehen!
> Mir ging es um etwas anderes
> Wie ich ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal geschrieben hatte ,hab ich immer etwas preiswertes Tackel das immer im Kofferraum bleibt, solches wo ich im Falle eines Diebstahls keinen Herzinfarkt bekäme
> Ich hatte dieses Tackel jetzt kürzlich um eine  GF Picker von Cormoran ergänzt und heute mal im Einsatz gehabt!
> 
> Also für das Geld 19.99 + Versand, muss ich sagen, die Rute ist durchaus brauchbar finde ich.
> Ich konnte damit nach kurzem Warten auch einen kleinen Karpfen auf Dendro an Land ziehen!  Die Rute hat mich dabei nicht im Stich gelassen und nicht enttäuscht.
> Die Aktion der Rute ist durchaus zufriedenstellend wenn natürlich nicht High End .....diesen Anspruch stellt man natürlich auch nicht an eine Rute in dieser Preisklasse!
> 
> Den Kauf habe ich jedenfalls nicht bereut und sie bleibt im Kofferraum!
> 
> LG Michael


Petri Mich., Glückwunsch zur günstigen Rute.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Mich., Glückwunsch zur günstigen Rute.



Danke Dir Hartmut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> So, wir sind auch vom Wasser zurück. War ein wundervoller Tag mit Sonne und nur ganz wenig Wind. Susanne hat ihre Light Feeder ausgepackt und ich meine Swingtip-Rute. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich hatte ein schönes Rotauge und Susanne deren sechs plus zwei Brassen. Als es mit dem Beissen losging mußte ich mit der Töle loslaufen für die wichtigen Geschäfte. Es war einfach ein wunderbarer Tag!
> 
> Und Petri an alle die auch loswaren und  Sonne tanken konnten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Heinz



Dann ein herzliches Petri euch beiden!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen, eine Säule der Professor Tinca'schen Angelerfolge erraten zu haben und werde mal sehen, ob ich mir das im Jahresverlauf zu nutze machen kann, meine Fänge zu verbessern. Bin sehr gespannt, Zeit hab ich erstmal genug...




Dann viel Erfolg beim Ausprobieren!




Tricast schrieb:


> So, wir sind auch vom Wasser zurück. War ein wundervoller Tag mit Sonne und nur ganz wenig Wind. Susanne hat ihre Light Feeder ausgepackt und ich meine Swingtip-Rute. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich hatte ein schönes Rotauge und Susanne deren sechs plus zwei Brassen. Als es mit dem Beissen losging mußte ich mit der Töle loslaufen für die wichtigen Geschäfte. Es war einfach ein wunderbarer Tag!
> 
> Und Petri an alle die auch loswaren und  Sonne tanken konnten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Heinz



Petri Heil lieber Heinz und auch an Susanne ein Petri Heil!


----------



## Jason

Dann wünsche ich mal @Tricast und Susanne ein dickes Petri heil. Euer Hund ist ne coole Socke. Der lässt sich von nichts aus der Ruhe bringen, wie ich in Bremen festgestellt habe. 

@Waller Michel Petri zum kleinen Karpfen. Nicht immer sind günstige Sachen schlecht. Aber wenn ich zum angeln fahre, weiß ich was ich brauche. Da bleibt bei mir nichts im Auto. Dann kann man mir auch nichts klauen. 
Morgen habe ich einen strammen Plan. Es steht ne Menge Arbeit an. Und am Sonntag möchte ich gerne zum pietschen. Es soll aber eine Schlechtwetterfront auf uns zukommen. Sogar mit Schnee. Dann hat sich das für mich erledigt. Die Fasche Jack Daniels steht bereit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war auch frische Luft tanken. Für die Bolo war der Nordwind heute zu kräftig. Also hab ich gefeedert.....


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war auch frische Luft tanken. Für die Bolo war der Nordwind heute zu kräftig. Also hab ich gefeedert.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341524
> Anhang anzeigen 341525
> Anhang anzeigen 341526



Dir auch ein dickes Petri 

Erfolgreich wie immer 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Dickes Petri, Professor. Du fängst immer gut. Hast du eigentlich schon mal als Schneider das Wasser verlassen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Dir auch ein dickes Petri Professor


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, Professor. Du fängst immer gut. Hast du eigentlich schon mal als Schneider das Wasser verlassen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das versuche ich zu vermeiden.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das versuche ich zu vermeiden.


Ha, das ist jetzt aber keine direkte Antwort auf meine Frage, du Schlawiner.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ha, das ist jetzt aber keine direkte Antwort auf meine Frage, du Schlawiner.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Ok. Schneider kommt alle paar Jahre einmal vor.

Irgendwas geht eigentlich immer!


----------



## geomas

Haha, also ich meine mich an einen Schneider-Bericht des geschätzten Professors erinnern zu können, ist noch nichtmal ne Ewigkeit her.
Andererseits ist mein Gedächtnis kein verläßlicher Zeitgenosse.

Also erneut ein herzhaftes Petri heil in Deine Richtung, lieber Prof!


----------



## geomas

Toll, Heinz, daß ihr den Tag so richtig genießen konntet und auch gefangen habt!


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Karpfen, lieber Waller-Michel! 
Und klar, auch mit günstigen Ruten lassen sich Fische fangen. Warum auch nicht.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute am späteren Nachmittag kurz am Fluß nebenan. Es war zwar leider nicht frühlingshaft warm (Nordost-Wind), aber ganz gut auszuhalten.
Der Pegel war gegenüber meinem letzten Ansitz (an gleicher Stelle) deutlich gestiegen und etwa 10-15cm über normal. So hab ichs gerne.

Hatte die feine Wand und die Bomb-Rute mit. Also Köder dienten wie gehabt Breadpunch und Bio-Mais aus dem Glas.
Anfangs tat sich eher wenig, habe dann mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig geangelt und diese sogar hoch gestellt - mache ich hier am Fluß sonst nie.

Es gab dann eine Menge Fehlbisse, warum auch immer. Aber dann einen richtig schönen Plötz von gut 25cm - Fische dieser Größe machen schon Spaß an der Wand. Es gab noch drei weitere Rotaugen an der superkurzen Rute, alle auf Biomais. Und auch die Bomb-Rute, die mir in ihrer kurzen und wechselvollen Geschichte bislang noch keinen Fisch bescheren konnte, durfte sich erstmals für einen Plötz krümmen.





Bellyboat-Kapitäne sind fast jeden Tag unterwegs, die organisierten Ruder- und Kajak-Sportler hingegen sind selten aktiv.
Schön war der Abend am Wasser, ich freue mich schon auf die kommenden Frühlingsabende an der Warnow.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich konnte damit nach kurzem Warten auch einen kleinen Karpfen auf Dendro an Land ziehen!  Die Rute hat mich dabei nicht im Stich gelassen und nicht enttäuscht.




Hatte ich ganz übersehen.

Petri Heil Michi!

Und Petri Heil auch @geomas !


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, also ich meine mich an einen Schneider-Bericht des geschätzten Professors erinnern zu können, ist noch nichtmal ne Ewigkeit her.
> Andererseits ist mein Gedächtnis kein verläßlicher Zeitgenosse.
> 
> Also erneut ein herzhaftes Petri heil in Deine Richtung, lieber Prof!



Danke und ja du hast recht lieber Georg.
Diesen Winter(vor ein paar Monaten) waren die Jahre mal wieder rum.
Ich war damals an dem mir bekannten Winterlager der Plötzen aber die Plötzen leider noch nicht.
Ausweichmöglichkeiten gbt's da nicht.
Also verkalkuliert und Schneider geblieben.

Nobody is perfect.......


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nobody is perfect.......




...noch nicht mal Terence Drill ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ...Terence Drill ;-)




Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass ich das nicht bin, würd' ich sagen das bin ich nicht.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute am späteren Nachmittag kurz am Fluß nebenan. Es war zwar leider nicht frühlingshaft warm (Nordost-Wind), aber ganz gut auszuhalten.
> Der Pegel war gegenüber meinem letzten Ansitz (an gleicher Stelle) deutlich gestiegen und etwa 10-15cm über normal. So hab ichs gerne.
> 
> Hatte die feine Wand und die Bomb-Rute mit. Also Köder dienten wie gehabt Breadpunch und Bio-Mais aus dem Glas.
> Anfangs tat sich eher wenig, habe dann mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig geangelt und diese sogar hoch gestellt - mache ich hier am Fluß sonst nie.
> 
> Es gab dann eine Menge Fehlbisse, warum auch immer. Aber dann einen richtig schönen Plötz von gut 25cm - Fische dieser Größe machen schon Spaß an der Wand. Es gab noch drei weitere Rotaugen an der superkurzen Rute, alle auf Biomais. Und auch die Bomb-Rute, die mir in ihrer kurzen und wechselvollen Geschichte bislang noch keinen Fisch bescheren konnte, durfte sich erstmals für einen Plötz krümmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellyboat-Kapitäne sind fast jeden Tag unterwegs, die organisierten Ruder- und Kajak-Sportler hingegen sind selten aktiv.
> Schön war der Abend am Wasser, ich freue mich schon auf die kommenden Frühlingsabende an der Warnow.


Ein dickes Petri Georg.Ein cooles Foto ist das.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hatte ich ganz übersehen.
> 
> Petri Heil Michi!


Danke Andreas 
Karpfen fangen gerade an zu  beißen, bei uns in der Region! 
Wobei ich da heute auch etwas gesehen habe das mir persönlich sehr missfallen hat !

Hat einer 20 Meter von mir entfernt einen richtig dicken Spiegler rausgeholt ,packt ihn auf die Matte zum Abhaken! 
Nimmt einen Hammerstiel und. ......könnt ihr euch schon denken! 
Das war so ein toller Fisch 

LG


----------



## Tobias85

Dann auch noch ein doppeltes Petri meinerseits in Richtung Ostsee


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. 

Ich wollte eigentlich auch los und mich mal an die Lahn setzen. Hab da ein paar Stellen gesehen wo ich es gerne mal probieren möchte. Ob die Stellen passen? Keine Ahnung. Kann Gewässer so überhaupt nicht lesen... Da ich aber noch zum Dienst musste heute Abend und zuhause auch noch arbeit auf mich wartet die langsam echt dringen erledigt werden muss, bin ich doch nicht gegangen. Dafür geht es morgen früh nach dem Dienst los. 
Zum Einsatz kommt die Kogha als Swingtip. An Ködern habe ich Maden (eher fertige Reste und Caster), Dendro, Currytulip, Frühstücksfleisch, Toast und Mais (+Mais in Vanilleextrakt). Bin mal gespannt ob ich wieder schneidern werde...


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum Karpfen, lieber Waller-Michel!
> Und klar, auch mit günstigen Ruten lassen sich Fische fangen. Warum auch nicht.


Lieben Dank Georg 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich auch los und mich mal an die Lahn setzen. Hab da ein paar Stellen gesehen wo ich es gerne mal probieren möchte. Ob die Stellen passen? Keine Ahnung. Kann Gewässer so überhaupt nicht lesen... Da ich aber noch zum Dienst musste heute Abend und zuhause auch noch arbeit auf mich wartet die langsam echt dringen erledigt werden muss, bin ich doch nicht gegangen. Dafür geht es morgen früh nach dem Dienst los.
> Zum Einsatz kommt die Kogha als Swingtip. An Ködern habe ich Maden (eher fertige Reste und Caster), Dendro, Currytulip, Frühstücksfleisch, Toast und Mais (+Mais in Vanilleextrakt). Bin mal gespannt ob ich wieder schneidern werde...


Viel Erfolg und Spaß für morgen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Zu billigen Ruten! 
Scheint von mir wohl in der Vergangenheit etwas falsch rüber gekommen zu sein? 
Selbstverständlich muss es nicht immer und überall das teuerste sein!  Das sehe ich genauso! 
Hatte aber auch vor einiger Zeit mal hier berichtet, dass ich in meinem Leben 2x mein Tackel komplett bzw einen großen Teil davon verloren hatte ! Einmal durch einen Diebstahl und einmal durch Scheidung .
Jetzt bin ich immer noch dabei, alles wieder zu ersetzen. 
Und bin in einem Alter, wo ich in paar Jahren nicht nochmal anfangen möchte mit alles neu kaufen! 
Deshalb ,wie ich auch schon geschrieben hatte, spare ich halt etwas länger und kaufe Dinge von denen ich zumindest annehme ,das Sie mir möglich lange halten und technisch auch in paar Jahren noch aktuell sind! 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt meinen Gedanken dahinter nachvollziehen!  Das hatte nichts mit Arroganz zu tun 

LG Michael


----------



## Allround-Angler

@Professor Tinca 
So einen großen Döbel habe ich beim Feedern noch nie erwischt, beim Stippen mit Kopfrute auch nicht.
Schiebe das auf das laute Geplatsche des Futterkorbs bzw. Futterballs.


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliche Petris gehen raus an @Tricast , @Waller Michel , @Professor Tinca sowie @geomas!
Dir @Slappy für morgen viel Spaß! Ich gehe morgen auch direkt nach Schichtende. Aber ohne weitere Schnörkel. Eine Rute mit Wurm, fertig. Einfach bißl Kraft tanken u den Kopf frei machen. War vorgestern schon mal mit Spinner Barsche suchen und recht erfolgreich, wenn der Barsch auch recht groß und grün gefärbt war, sowie Schonzeit hat/hatte. Sogar ohne ihn zu berühren oder seinem Element zu entnehmen enthakt. Hat mich gefreut, auch wenn es hier nichts zu suchen hat. Aber vielleicht war es ja auch eine mutierte, riesen Aggroschleie.
Paßt auf Euch auf!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

#JUMPINTO

Heute Nachmittag gings wieder los, mit dem Radel und neuem Zeug.
Das neue Futteral von Behr machte mehr Ärger als Verbesserung. 
Den kleineren Kescherkopf konnte ich auch heute nicht sinnvoll einsetzen.
Würmer suchen ohne Spaten, mit einem Schraubenzieher nach Tip rhinefisher, habe ich auf der nächsten Wiese probiert, da waren sogar Maulwurfshaufen.
Aber kein Wurm wollte nach oben. 
Dann fielen mir beim Herumschauen interessante Büsche auf. Voila, da hatten wir im November doch schon so viel von weggeschnitten, das wahre Unkraut an den Ufern.
Und, erste Beute dingfest gemacht. Siehe Foto. Das ist kein grüner Spargel ... 







Heute hab ich die Pose Pose sein lassen und wollte Feedern, vor allem die stärkeren und leichteren Ruten vergleichen.
Daran einige bisher nicht verwendete Montagen, Stichwort: Neue Nubsies.

Die eine Montage (siehe danach) hat überhaupt nicht gut funktioniert, also Fisch anhaken können, obwohl ich mich über die Zuppelfrequenz echt nicht beschweren konnte. 
Ich hatte Weißbrot am Haken. Das gefiel den Leckermäulern bei einigem stetigen Ostwind gar nicht.
Schließlich wechselte ich von 2 Ruten auf 1 andere, mit anderer Montage (Fox). 
Und wenn schon, denn schon. Jetzt mal Fleischkost! Also die verrotteten Maden, 3 Caster drauf.
Das Zuppeln kam nun innerhalb 2 Minuten, aber kaum was zu verwerten. Das waren nur etwas 15m, Haken sauscharf ...
Nützt nichts. 
Dann doch einmal, Zack, Fisch, aber einfach zu mir schwenkbar. Rotauge wie sich zeigte, ist im Competition.
Es ging immer weiter mit Einwerfen, Zuppeln, aber keine weiteren echten Ködermitnahmeaktionen. Schade.
Es wurde dunkel. Das Einräumen wurde schwierig, aber zum Glück hatte ich eine handliche neue grüne Taschenlampe vom Gerlinger, 
die taugt gut mit ihrer Klemme an meiner Weste.
Beim Einpacken und echten "Sunset-red" kamen draußen eine Reihe schwere Platscher. Rapfen oder Scheinrapfen? Mistbande jetzt gerade ...
Also auf nach Hause.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier ein Bild von einer probierten Montage, ein fertiger Feederboom:






Benutzt oder kennt das jemand?

Mir scheint, der Durchlauf durch den Schlauch bremst zu sehr, zumindest heute bei Nibbellaune.


----------



## Andal

An der Montage würde ich einen ganz dünnen Seitenarm für das Blei binden. Erstens wird es so sensibler und zweitens hat man bei einem Hänger auch gleich eine Sollbruchstelle - man verliert nur das Blei und nicht ggf. auch den Fisch.


----------



## rutilus69

Ein dickes Petri an alle!!

Ich werde das schöne Wetter heute auch mal wieder nutzen um die Kanal - Plötzen zu besuchen.


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen werte Ükels!




Nachtschicht vorbei und mein Glück auf Döbel und Co probieren sowie bißl abschalten.




Habt ein schönes Wochenende und bleibt samt Euren Liebsten gesund!


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Guten Morgen werte Ükels!
> Anhang anzeigen 341543
> 
> Nachtschicht vorbei und mein Glück auf Döbel und Co probieren sowie bißl abschalten.
> Anhang anzeigen 341544
> 
> Habt ein schönes Wochenende und bleibt samt Euren Liebsten gesund!


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri allen Rotaugen-, Döbel-, Barsch- und Karpfenbändigern!

Ich war gestern bei Traumwetter - okay, der Wind bloss immer noch wie wild aber es gab herrlich warmen Sonnenschein - am Vormittag los. Allerdings um eine Aliexpress Ultralight Spin auszuprobieren und ein paar Spoons und Minigummis durchs Wasser zu ziehen. Erfolglos übrigens, kein einziger Zupfer. Ich hatte auf Streifendöbel gehofft aber offensichtlich sind die weitaus cleverer als ich.

Unterdessen kam die Sensas Bolo von _visdeal _an und vielleicht geht es heute an den schlammigen Vereinssee, Posen ausgelotet und Montagen zusammengehäkelt habe ich schon. Ab morgen soll ja das Wetter wieder unfreundlich werden.


----------



## Mescalero

#Shimano Super Ultegra
Die Rute scheint es in „normal“ und „heavy“ Ausführung zu geben, das Gewicht ist aber jeweils nahezu gleich. Da stimmt doch etwas nicht? Hat jemand so eine Rute in Gebrauch, hauen die Angaben zum Gewicht hin?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir scheint, der Durchlauf durch den Schlauch bremst zu sehr





JUpp.
So sehe ich das auch!

Die Schnur muss an zieviel Gummi it Reibung vorbei. das merken die Fische.
*Nimm die Korum running rig kits in Größe small!*

Die benutze ich und damit geht es es sehr gut.

Brot als Köder an der Feederrute würde ich nur benutzen wenn es mit Großflocke auf Döbel geht. Die packen herzhaft zu aber Plötzen zuppeln das Brot zu schnell ab ohne vernüftig zu beißen.
Mais ist das weitaus zuverlässiger für dicke Plötzen.
Auf Maden beißt wiederum aller Kleinkram und verursacht ständig Fehlbisse.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> So einen großen Döbel habe ich beim Feedern noch nie erwischt, beim Stippen mit Kopfrute auch nicht.



Interessant.
Ich halte feedern für die beste Methode auf Döbel.
Mit Futterkorb muss man vorsichtig werfen und den Aufprall bremsen aber meistens werfe ich Futter sowwieso per Hand ein und angel dann mit einem kleinen Blei als Wurfgewicht .

Dann kann es auch mal so aussehen im Kescher:


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen. 
Erste Biss kam nach keinen 5 Minuten. 
Leider nicht verwandelt. 2. Biss... Abriss....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. Ein besonderes Petri geht mal wieder an @Professor Tinca. Du hast ja wieder ordentlich abgeräumt! Ich frage mich inzwischen, ob es in Deinem Hausgewässer überhaupt noch einen Döbel gibt, den Du nicht persönlich kennst. 

Nachdem ich gestern meine frischen Maden (wirklich eine Top-Qualität) bekommen hatte, musste ich natürlich auch wieder los. Nach dem komplett desaströsen letzten Wochenende wollte ich natürlich auch endlich wieder Fisch und habe ich daher auf den Weg an den kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste gemacht, von dem ich noch nie als Schneider wieder nach Hause gefahren bin. Nach zwei Kilometern fällt mir ein, dass ich den Kescher vergessen hatte. Also zurück und den Kescher holen. Dann hat mich irgendein Impuls, den ich nicht erklären kann, in Richtung Alveser See fahren lassen. Und das obwohl ich weiß, dass dort aktuell für mich kaum etwas zu holen ist und ich mich mit stehenden Gewässern eh schwer tue. Es wurde wieder ein sehr, sehr zäher Angeltag! Keine Bisse, ein paar zerkaute Maden und ziemlich windig, weshalb ich auch nicht mit der Pose fischen konnte. Aber dafür konnte zwei Eisvögel beim fischen beobachten, die deutlich erfolgreicher als ich waren. Gegen Abend hat sich dann der Wind weitgehend gelegt und ich konnte doch noch ne Machrute mit einer feinen Posenmontage fischen. Und siehe da, plötzlich klappte es! In der letzten halben Stunde des Tages konnte ich noch fünf Plötzen fangen und das an einer Stelle, an der über mehrere Stunden eine ebenfalls sehr leichte Feedermontage lag. 

Allen, die heute noch ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich reichlich Fisch. Vielleicht fahre ich auch noch mal los. Aber diesmal dann wirklich in Richtung Oste. Oder doch wieder an den See ...


----------



## rustaweli

Hätte Euch ja gern einen netten Bericht und Fangbilder präsentiert, aber leider mal nix. Hab einfach den Kopf nicht leeren können wegen verschiedener Umstände. Ständig kreisten die Gedanken und ich war null fokussiert. Hinzu kam durch die Müdigkeit die 3fach empfundene Kälte, also brach ich ab. Unterwegs noch Brötchen gekauft und jetzt bißl frühstücken mit der geliebten Familie.
Wünsch Euch was!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. Ein besonderes Petri geht mal wieder an @Professor Tinca. Du hast ja wieder ordentlich abgeräumt! Ich frage mich inzwischen, ob es in Deinem Hausgewässer überhaupt noch einen Döbel gibt, den Du nicht persönlich kennst.
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern meine frischen Maden (wirklich eine Top-Qualität) bekommen hatte, musste ich natürlich auch wieder los. Nach dem komplett desaströsen letzten Wochenende wollte ich natürlich auch endlich wieder Fisch und habe ich daher auf den Weg an den kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste gemacht, von dem ich noch nie als Schneider wieder nach Hause gefahren bin. Nach zwei Kilometern fällt mir ein, dass ich den Kescher vergessen hatte. Also zurück und den Kescher holen. Dann hat mich irgendein Impuls, den ich nicht erklären kann, in Richtung Alveser See fahren lassen. Und das obwohl ich weiß, dass dort aktuell für mich kaum etwas zu holen ist und ich mich mit stehenden Gewässern eh schwer tue. Es wurde wieder ein sehr, sehr zäher Angeltag! Keine Bisse, ein paar zerkaute Maden und ziemlich windig, weshalb ich auch nicht mit der Pose fischen konnte. Aber dafür konnte zwei Eisvögel beim fischen beobachten, die deutlich erfolgreicher als ich waren. Gegen Abend hat sich dann der Wind weitgehend gelegt und ich konnte doch noch ne Machrute mit einer feinen Posenmontage fischen. Und siehe da, plötzlich klappte es! In der letzten halben Stunde des Tages konnte ich noch fünf Plötzen fangen und das an einer Stelle, an der über mehrere Stunden eine ebenfalls sehr leichte Feedermontage lag.
> 
> Allen, die heute noch ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich reichlich Fisch. Vielleicht fahre ich auch noch mal los. Aber diesmal dann wirklich in Richtung Oste. Oder doch wieder an den See ...



Einen Ausflug an die Ostsee, dazu hätte ich auch Lust, allerdings auf Grund der Lage bin ich der Meinung, das es besser ist davon abzusehen! Zumal es in SH verboten wäre! In Mecklenburg, weiß ich es nicht genau! 

Ansonsten selbstverständlich ein herzliches Petri an Dich !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hätte Euch ja gern einen netten Bericht und Fangbilder präsentiert, aber leider mal nix. Hab einfach den Kopf nicht leeren können wegen verschiedener Umstände. Ständig kreisten die Gedanken und ich war null fokussiert. Hinzu kam durch die Müdigkeit die 3fach empfundene Kälte, also brach ich ab. Unterwegs noch Brötchen gekauft und jetzt bißl frühstücken mit der geliebten Familie.
> Wünsch Euch was!


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen! 
Frühstück schön und mach mit deiner Familie das beste aus dem Tag! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Einen Ausflug an die Ostsee, dazu hätte ich auch Lust, allerdings auf Grund der Lage bin ich der Meinung, das es besser ist davon abzusehen! Zumal es in SH verboten wäre! In Mecklenburg, weiß ich es nicht genau!
> 
> Ansonsten selbstverständlich ein herzliches Petri an Dich !
> 
> LG Michael


Oste, @Waller Michel, ich will an die Oste, nicht an die Ostsee.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Oste, @Waller Michel, ich will an die Oste, nicht an die Ostsee.


Sorry habe mich verlesen 

Dabei wünsche ich natürlich viel Spaß


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Nordlichtangler! 
Es ist verrückt mit den Fischen: manchmal packen sie energisch zu, dann spielen Hakengröße & Montage keine Rolle und ein paar Tage später hat man mit exakt dieser Montage nichts als Fehlbisse.

Petri heil auch in Richtung Alveser See: schön, daß Dein Angeltag dann doch noch von Erfolg gekrönt war, lieber Wümmehunter. 
Daß die letzte Stunde mit Tageslicht gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit der Bringer ist konnte ich öfters feststellen.

Schade, @rustaweli , daß Du Dich nicht fokussieren kannst. Hoffentlich kannst Du die Gedanken bald wieder besser sortieren.


@Slappy : viel Erfolg, sieht gut aus bei Dir!


----------



## Waller Michel

Auch Ich bin ganz offensichtlich nicht konzentriert! 
@Nordlichtangler 
Von mir selbstverständlich auch ein Petri !

LG


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Guten Morgen werte Ükels!
> Anhang anzeigen 341543
> 
> Nachtschicht vorbei und mein Glück auf Döbel und Co probieren sowie bißl abschalten.
> Anhang anzeigen 341544
> 
> Habt ein schönes Wochenende und bleibt samt Euren Liebsten gesund!


Viel Erfolg und Spaß.Petri


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Erste Biss kam nach keinen 5 Minuten.
> Leider nicht verwandelt. 2. Biss... Abriss....
> Anhang anzeigen 341547


Dir auch viel Erfolg und Spaß.Petri


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. Ein besonderes Petri geht mal wieder an @Professor Tinca. Du hast ja wieder ordentlich abgeräumt! Ich frage mich inzwischen, ob es in Deinem Hausgewässer überhaupt noch einen Döbel gibt, den Du nicht persönlich kennst.
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern meine frischen Maden (wirklich eine Top-Qualität) bekommen hatte, musste ich natürlich auch wieder los. Nach dem komplett desaströsen letzten Wochenende wollte ich natürlich auch endlich wieder Fisch und habe ich daher auf den Weg an den kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste gemacht, von dem ich noch nie als Schneider wieder nach Hause gefahren bin. Nach zwei Kilometern fällt mir ein, dass ich den Kescher vergessen hatte. Also zurück und den Kescher holen. Dann hat mich irgendein Impuls, den ich nicht erklären kann, in Richtung Alveser See fahren lassen. Und das obwohl ich weiß, dass dort aktuell für mich kaum etwas zu holen ist und ich mich mit stehenden Gewässern eh schwer tue. Es wurde wieder ein sehr, sehr zäher Angeltag! Keine Bisse, ein paar zerkaute Maden und ziemlich windig, weshalb ich auch nicht mit der Pose fischen konnte. Aber dafür konnte zwei Eisvögel beim fischen beobachten, die deutlich erfolgreicher als ich waren. Gegen Abend hat sich dann der Wind weitgehend gelegt und ich konnte doch noch ne Machrute mit einer feinen Posenmontage fischen. Und siehe da, plötzlich klappte es! In der letzten halben Stunde des Tages konnte ich noch fünf Plötzen fangen und das an einer Stelle, an der über mehrere Stunden eine ebenfalls sehr leichte Feedermontage lag.
> 
> Allen, die heute noch ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich reichlich Fisch. Vielleicht fahre ich auch noch mal los. Aber diesmal dann wirklich in Richtung Oste. Oder doch wieder an den See ...


Dickes Petri,hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## Ukel

Hier hat sich ja eine Menge getan, 2,3 Tage kaum hier drin gewesen und schon wieder zig Seiten durchstöbern. Erstmal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern, trotz der kalten Nächte geht ja doch schon manches. Und den Käufern viel Spaß mit den neuen Spielsachen 
Ich selber war auch nicht untätig, war die Tage nochmal an der Leine, der Wasserstand ist deutlich gesunken, aber an den bewährten Stellen gab es keinen Biss, weder auf Flocke noch auf Maden, ergo, geschneidert.
Gestern Nachmittag dann bei herrlichen Sonnenschein zum A352-See, hab mal eine andere Ecke ausprobiert. Die 7m-Stippe und die Pickerrute kamen wieder zum Einsatz. Gleich nach dem Füttern waren die ersten Rotaugen da und das ging dann fast konstant so weiter. Am Ende waren es etwa 40 Rotaugen zwischen 10-25 cm. Bei der Pickerrute gab es nur wenige Bisse, dafür waren die beiden Fische etwas besser, eine halbstarke Brasse und ein beschuppter Satzkarpfen.
Heute Nachmittag gehts mit Tochter und ihrem Freund nochmal dorthin, sind beide zum (fast) Nichtstun verdammt, brauchen beide etwas Abwechslung


----------



## geomas

@Ukel : Petri heil und toll, wie Du ganz selbstlos Deiner Tochter und ihrem Freund ein wenig Abwechslung schenkst!


Morgen soll es ziemlich ungemütlich werden: ein straffer Nordwind soll Hochwasser (Mini-Sturmflut) bringen, es soll schneien und naja, da bleib ich wohl besser zu Hause.
Heute hingegen ist das Wetter noch ganz schön: die Sonne scheint kräftig, der Wind ist im Rahmen.
Da werd ich noch mal los, wieder zum Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> @Ukel : Petri heil und toll, wie Du ganz selbstlos Deiner Tochter und ihrem Freund ein wenig Abwechslung schenkst!


Ganz selbstlos ist es nicht, endlich jemand dabei, der meine Klamotten ans Wasser trägt.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war auch frische Luft tanken. Für die Bolo war der Nordwind heute zu kräftig. Also hab ich gefeedert.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341524
> Anhang anzeigen 341525
> Anhang anzeigen 341526


Dickes Petri
Da hat er wieder richtig zugeschlagen der Professore..


----------



## Slappy

Das Spiel ist aus. 
Endstand 
Lahn 1:0 Stefan

Zwei Abrisse durch Wurzeln o. ä., 2 Grundeln und ein Fisch. Was? Keine Ahnung. 
Nach dem deutlichen Biss den Anschlag gesetzt. Dieser wurde spürbar mit einem Kopfschlag und einer Flucht in Richtung Strömung. Abriss, mitten im Vorfach.... 

Und dennoch war es ein traumhafter Vormittag. Jetzt wird mit der Familie gegrillt und später geht's noch mal an Weiher hinterm Haus, sofern es der Vorstand zulässt


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. Ein besonderes Petri geht mal wieder an @Professor Tinca. Du hast ja wieder ordentlich abgeräumt! Ich frage mich inzwischen, ob es in Deinem Hausgewässer überhaupt noch einen Döbel gibt, den Du nicht persönlich kennst.
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern meine frischen Maden (wirklich eine Top-Qualität) bekommen hatte, musste ich natürlich auch wieder los. Nach dem komplett desaströsen letzten Wochenende wollte ich natürlich auch endlich wieder Fisch und habe ich daher auf den Weg an den kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste gemacht, von dem ich noch nie als Schneider wieder nach Hause gefahren bin. Nach zwei Kilometern fällt mir ein, dass ich den Kescher vergessen hatte. Also zurück und den Kescher holen. Dann hat mich irgendein Impuls, den ich nicht erklären kann, in Richtung Alveser See fahren lassen. Und das obwohl ich weiß, dass dort aktuell für mich kaum etwas zu holen ist und ich mich mit stehenden Gewässern eh schwer tue. Es wurde wieder ein sehr, sehr zäher Angeltag! Keine Bisse, ein paar zerkaute Maden und ziemlich windig, weshalb ich auch nicht mit der Pose fischen konnte. Aber dafür konnte zwei Eisvögel beim fischen beobachten, die deutlich erfolgreicher als ich waren. Gegen Abend hat sich dann der Wind weitgehend gelegt und ich konnte doch noch ne Machrute mit einer feinen Posenmontage fischen. Und siehe da, plötzlich klappte es! In der letzten halben Stunde des Tages konnte ich noch fünf Plötzen fangen und das an einer Stelle, an der über mehrere Stunden eine ebenfalls sehr leichte Feedermontage lag.
> 
> Allen, die heute noch ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich reichlich Fisch. Vielleicht fahre ich auch noch mal los. Aber diesmal dann wirklich in Richtung Oste. Oder doch wieder an den See ...


Petri dir.
 ist richtig nicht aufgeben dann klappts auch.


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Hier hat sich ja eine Menge getan, 2,3 Tage kaum hier drin gewesen und schon wieder zig Seiten durchstöbern. Erstmal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern, trotz der kalten Nächte geht ja doch schon manches. Und den Käufern viel Spaß mit den neuen Spielsachen
> Ich selber war auch nicht untätig, war die Tage nochmal an der Leine, der Wasserstand ist deutlich gesunken, aber an den bewährten Stellen gab es keinen Biss, weder auf Flocke noch auf Maden, ergo, geschneidert.
> Gestern Nachmittag dann bei herrlichen Sonnenschein zum A352-See, hab mal eine andere Ecke ausprobiert. Die 7m-Stippe und die Pickerrute kamen wieder zum Einsatz. Gleich nach dem Füttern waren die ersten Rotaugen da und das ging dann fast konstant so weiter. Am Ende waren es etwa 40 Rotaugen zwischen 10-25 cm. Bei der Pickerrute gab es nur wenige Bisse, dafür waren die beiden Fische etwas besser, eine halbstarke Brasse und ein beschuppter Satzkarpfen.
> Heute Nachmittag gehts mit Tochter und ihrem Freund nochmal dorthin, sind beide zum (fast) Nichtstun verdammt, brauchen beide etwas Abwechslung


Ach dir ein dicken Petri-..


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Hier hat sich ja eine Menge getan, 2,3 Tage kaum hier drin gewesen und schon wieder zig Seiten durchstöbern. Erstmal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern, trotz der kalten Nächte geht ja doch schon manches. Und den Käufern viel Spaß mit den neuen Spielsachen
> Ich selber war auch nicht untätig, war die Tage nochmal an der Leine, der Wasserstand ist deutlich gesunken, aber an den bewährten Stellen gab es keinen Biss, weder auf Flocke noch auf Maden, ergo, geschneidert.
> Gestern Nachmittag dann bei herrlichen Sonnenschein zum A352-See, hab mal eine andere Ecke ausprobiert. Die 7m-Stippe und die Pickerrute kamen wieder zum Einsatz. Gleich nach dem Füttern waren die ersten Rotaugen da und das ging dann fast konstant so weiter. Am Ende waren es etwa 40 Rotaugen zwischen 10-25 cm. Bei der Pickerrute gab es nur wenige Bisse, dafür waren die beiden Fische etwas besser, eine halbstarke Brasse und ein beschuppter Satzkarpfen.
> Heute Nachmittag gehts mit Tochter und ihrem Freund nochmal dorthin, sind beide zum (fast) Nichtstun verdammt, brauchen beide etwas Abwechslung


Auch dir ein dicken Petri


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist aus.
> Endstand
> Lahn 1:0 Stefan
> 
> Zwei Abrisse durch Wurzeln o. ä., 2 Grundeln und ein Fisch. Was? Keine Ahnung.
> Nach dem deutlichen Biss den Anschlag gesetzt. Dieser wurde spürbar mit einem Kopfschlag und einer Flucht in Richtung Strömung. Abriss, mitten im Vorfach....
> 
> Und dennoch war es ein traumhafter Vormittag. Jetzt wird mit der Familie gegrillt und später geht's noch mal an Weiher hinterm Haus, sofern es der Vorstand zulässt


Dir auch ein dicken Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Shimano Super Ultegra
> Die Rute scheint es in „normal“ und „heavy“ Ausführung zu geben, das Gewicht ist aber jeweils nahezu gleich. Da stimmt doch etwas nicht? Hat jemand so eine Rute in Gebrauch, hauen die Angaben zum Gewicht hin?



Ich habe zwar nur die "Normalausführung", denke aber dass das schon stimmen wird - dieses Material ist echt klasse.
Als Stippe würde ich aber ohnehin bloß die Leichte empfehlen, als Bolo die Schwere.. .
Wirklich traumhafte Blanks...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> belastbarer, kann ich nix zu sagen, straffer, die Harmonie muss stimmen, leichter, 14f 151gr.(ü25 ) 14f 187gr.(ü25 Cormoran) nenne mir mal zwei drei,
> aber im große und ganzen hast du wahrscheinlich recht.




Was für Rute sind das genau?


----------



## Andal

Nur mal ein Vergleich im 10 ft. und Allroundbereich...

Meine "Liebeling", Custom, genau nach meinen Präferenzen, wiegt 102 gr. all inc.. Preis deutlich über 300,- €.
Meine bald 40 Jahre alte Weippert, Hohlglas, 222 gr. Damals sicher ein Nettomonatsgehalt teuer.
Und die vergleichsweise Low Budget DAM Zander Float liegt genau dazwischen. Aber auch nur, weil der Rubberkork und der Full Metal Rollenhalter sauber auf die Waage drücken. 58,- € inkl. Versand.

Kann man aber nicht vergleichen, obwohl sie bei mir so ziemlich das gleiche Feld abdecken. Dafür liegen einfach zu viele Jahre und zu viel Geld dazwischen. Mögen, ja lieben tu' ich sie alle drei!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nur die "Normalausführung", denke aber dass das schon stimmen wird - dieses Material ist echt klasse.
> Als Stippe würde ich aber ohnehin bloß die Leichte empfehlen, als Bolo die Schwere.. .
> Wirklich traumhafte Blanks...


Du schwärmst die ganze Zeit von der unberingten? Und willst die auch so lassen und fischen?


@all
Ein bischen mehr Kohlefaserlage in der Spitze, oder eine höher modulierte Matte anstelle einer niederen, setzt das WG locker um 50% hoch, das ist vielfach so gemacht und verändert das Blankgewicht oder Gesamtgewicht der Rute schon mal um 0%.

Ich habe sogar zwei Feeder da gehabt, gleich gebaut und gleicher Griff, gleiche Längen, Durchmesser und Steckungen, da ist der Rutengewichtsunterschied unter 10g, und (viele) deutlich schwerere massive Zweibeinringe ggü. den Einbeinern der leichteren Version sind auch schon drauf.
D.h. wahrscheinlich (nach allem demontiert) ist der stärkere Blank sogar leichter. Deswegen habe ich auch nur die Version behalten, weil die weichen Feederspitzen sind identisch.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn es wirklich egal wäre, was man fischt, so lange es nur gut ist, würden wir alle noch mit der Haselgerte am Bach sitzen und darüber sinnieren, was auf der unteren Seite der Scheibe Erde so alles los ist. 

Und nochmals, das ist KEINE abfällige Kritik an alten Angelsachen. Es kann verflucht Spass machen, damit zu fischen. Nur besser ist es nicht und es wird vor allem im Laufe der Jahre nicht besser. Selbst ein Chris Yates (s.N.s.g.), der ja nur mit Canes fischt, kriegt bald jedes Jahr eine neue "The Bishop", weil er sie zerangelt. Carbonrods würden ihn sicher länger aushalten - zumal in der Preislage!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Volle Zustimmung, Andal!
Ich versuche mich gerade an einer Hyperstellaren Yates Rute eben aus modernem Material, die vom 10cm Ükel bis zum 50 Pfd Karpfen alles kann.

Was ist schon wieder das (s.N.s.g.) , nichts über Yates gefunden, der ist nur 2 Jahre älter als wir !?

Sağlıklı Nesil Sağlıklı Gelecek  ???


----------



## Andal

S.N.s.g. - sein Name sei gepriesen! Für seine Art und nicht für sein Alter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr Gut  , das beruhigt mich jetzt gleich mehrmals!


----------



## Waller Michel

Sağlıklı Nesil Sağlıklı Gelecek ???

Ist das eine Knoblauchwurst ?


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sağlıklı Nesil Sağlıklı Gelecek ???
> 
> Ist das eine Knoblauchwurst ?


*WC - Wohl Caum! *

Aber er ist ein Chaot vor dem Herren. So wie ich, oder ich wie er. Man weiss es nicht. Vielleicht mag ich ihn deswegen so gerne sehen, lesen, hören...!?


----------



## Andal

Sind es nicht diese teilweise recht schrägen Verhaltensoriginalitäten, die einen veritablen Angler ausmachen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Translator sagt: Gesunde Generation Gesunde Zukunft

Klingt sehr schön!


----------



## Waller Michel

Auf Deutsch ja ! Gerade in dieser Zeit !
In diesem Sinne, bleibt alle gesund Männer!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Sind es nicht diese teilweise recht schrägen Verhaltensoriginalitäten, die einen veritablen Angler ausmachen?


Also ich bin da voll bei dir. 

Wobei das komplex werden kann.
- Jedem sein Pläsierchen und jeder Jeck ist anders.
- Wenn man etwas vergleichen will, z.B. Technik und Leistungen, zählt primär die Physik, und die ist Vereinheitlichung pur.


----------



## Andal

Wenn wir alle gleich, normal und nur vernunftbegabt wären, würden wir alle plumpsangelnd mit einer recht bescheidenen Askari-Ausrüstung am Vereinsweiher sitzen...!

So möchte ich aber garantiert nicht enden müssen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Kann man aber nicht vergleichen, obwohl sie bei mir so ziemlich das gleiche Feld abdecken. Dafür liegen einfach zu viele Jahre und zu viel Geld dazwischen. Mögen, ja lieben tu' ich sie alle drei!


Kann man aber nicht *einfach mal so fair *vergleichen ... so würde ich das formulieren wollen.
Dass man die alten Individualstücke sehr mag und dran hängt, je länger je lieber , das ist klar.

Manchmal sind solche Vergleiche sogar sehr sinnvoll:
- Wieviel hat sich in Verbesserungen getan, Prozente?
- Ist das neue überhaupt besser(=bezüglich klarer Faktorenliste) geworden, oder rockt sogar eher noch die alte?


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kann man aber nicht *einfach mal so fair *vergleichen ... so würde ich das formulieren wollen.
> Dass man die alten Individualstücke sehr mag und dran hängt, je länger je lieber , das ist klar.
> 
> Manchmal sind solche Vergleiche sogar sehr sinnvoll:
> - Wieviel hat sich in Verbesserungen getan, Prozente?
> - Ist das neue überhaupt besser(=bezüglich klarer Faktorenliste) geworden, oder rockt sogar eher noch die alte?


42!
Alle anderen Antworten sind zu ungenügend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Universallösung gilt immer!

(erstes kosmisches adams'sches Gesetz)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Nur besser ist es nicht und es wird vor allem im Laufe der Jahre nicht besser. Selbst ein Chris Yates (s.N.s.g.), der ja nur mit Canes fischt, kriegt bald jedes Jahr eine neue "The Bishop", weil er sie zerangelt. Carbonrods würden ihn sicher länger aushalten - zumal in der Preislage!


Du hast mit dem Vergleich(en) hier angefangen, sogar mit dem ganz ganz bösen Wort "besser". 
Und das ist in der Hinsicht, sofern mit (Mess-)Fakten hinterfüttert, real-physikalisch. (wo du ja eigentlich nicht hinwillst ...)

Da kann man leicht aus der anderen Blickrichtung mit einem "Yates-kauzig" gegenhalten! 

Eigentlich mache ich ja eher das Pro-Physik Programm. 
Hält Mini mir ja auch öfter mal vor.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast mit dem Vergleich(en) hier angefangen, sogar mit dem ganz ganz bösen Wort "besser".
> Und das ist in der Hinsicht, sofern mit (Mess-)Fakten hinterfüttert, real-physikalisch. (wo du ja eigentlich nicht hinwillst ...)
> 
> Da kann man leicht aus der anderen Blickrichtung mit einem "Yates-kauzig" gegenhalten!
> 
> Eigentlich mache ich ja eher das Pro-Physik Programm.
> Hält Mini mir ja auch öfter mal vor.


Darum endet mein Vergleich auch ganz flott mit der Erkenntnis, dass man es nicht vergleichen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das sieht nach einem Sprachmangel unserer Textsprache aus ...
Augenblick, das geht anders:

"vergleichen(emot.)" und "vergleichen(phys.)" sind führderhin zwei verschiedene Begriffe und besitzen andere Regeln!
Also die Betrachtungsweise emotional und/oder physikalisch (sowie eben auch unklar teilgemixt) ändert alles.

Das ist eine Erleuchtung! 
Wieviele tausend Zeilen mag ich schon diesem Dilemma gewidmet haben, und im Ergebnis doch dran gescheitert?


----------



## Mescalero

Petri allen Fängern dieses (vorerst wohl leider letzten) traumhaften Tages!

Ich war auch los, am Vereinsweiher. Der ist gut besetzt aber viel weniger idyllisch als andere Stellen.
Endlich konnte ich die Picker entschneidern, ein halbstarker Karpfen biss auf Semmelpunch. Die neue Bolo hat ebenfalls geglänzt und einige schöne Rotaugen und eine kleine Brasse an Land gehievt. Das herrlich gefärbte Exemplar scheint eine Rotfeder zu sein, sicher bin ich nicht.
Nur der Wind war furchtbar, es gab enorme Schnurbögen. Zum Posenfischen ist das nichts, Waggler wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Auch Heute wünsche ich allen Fängern ein Petri .....schön das die Saison wieder losgeht 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich mache ich ja eher das Pro-Physik Programm.



Wie wäre es denn dann mit einem eigenen Thread zu Rutenmaterialien, Blankeigenschaften, Mess- und Vergleichsmethoden, in dem man sich diesbezüglich austoben kann? Da wäre sicher ein guter Platz für solche Diskussionen. Hier in den Ükel passt das glaube nicht so richtig, zumindest wenn ich mir die regelmäßig geringe Resonanz auf diese Beiträge anschaue.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Mescalero und allen die sonst noch draußen sind!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri an all die Fänger. Ich schaff es derzeit nicht ans Wasser und Blicke immer ganz neidisch auf eure Fänge


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> ... Das herrlich gefärbte Exemplar scheint eine Rotfeder zu sein, sicher bin ich nicht.


Scheint nicht nur, ist so. Schau' dir Die Flossenstellung (Rücken- u Bauch-) an.


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, in der Hektik war es mir nicht aufgefallen, nur die krasse Färbung. Das unrote Auge und die Flossen habe ich erst zu Hause auf dem Foto gesehen.


----------



## Mescalero

#AliPin

Und sie dreht sich doch. Und hört auch so schnell nicht damit auf, traumhaft!
Geliefert wurde das Teil innerhalb einer Woche, das gabs noch nie und ich habe wirklich schon viel und oft bei Aliexpress eingekauft. Der kleine grüne Zollsticker hat gefehlt, ich fürchte da kommt noch was nach....macht aber nix, die Rolle ist ein Träumchen.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> #AliPin
> 
> Und sie dreht sich doch. Und hört auch so schnell nicht damit auf, traumhaft!
> Geliefert wurde das Teil innerhalb einer Woche, das gabs noch nie und ich habe wirklich schon viel und oft bei Aliexpress eingekauft. Der kleine grüne Zollsticker hat gefehlt, ich fürchte da kommt noch was nach....macht aber nix, die Rolle ist ein Träumchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341574



Damit wirst du sicherlich eine Menge Spaß haben!  Ist ne wirklich tolle Rolle wie ich finde.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Rute sind das genau?


----------



## Jason

Gerade eben habe ich meinen Vorsatz gebrochen und bin um eine Rute reicher. Ich konnte da nicht widerstehen. Es ist eine Matchrute in 3,90m von Shakespeare mit der Bezeichnung Sigma Spezial 1822. Sie kam Mitte der 80er auf den und verschwand nach 2 Jahren aus den Katalog. Von den Bildern her, sieht sie Top aus. Aber mal sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn ich sie in der Hand halte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> Gerade eben habe ich meinen Vorsatz gebrochen



Dafür sind Vorsätze doch da...Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute, und auch an @geomas ebenso noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zur jüngsten Erwerbung


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du schwärmst die ganze Zeit von der unberingten? Und willst die auch so lassen und fischen?
> 
> 
> @all
> Ein bischen mehr Kohlefaserlage in der Spitze, oder eine höher modulierte Matte anstelle einer niederen, setzt das WG locker um 50% hoch, das ist vielfach so gemacht und verändert das Blankgewicht oder Gesamtgewicht der Rute schon mal um 0%.
> 
> Ich habe sogar zwei Feeder da gehabt, gleich gebaut und gleicher Griff, gleiche Längen, Durchmesser und Steckungen, da ist der Rutengewichtsunterschied unter 10g, und (viele) deutlich schwerere massive Zweibeinringe ggü. den Einbeinern der leichteren Version sind auch schon drauf.
> D.h. wahrscheinlich (nach allem demontiert) ist der stärkere Blank sogar leichter. Deswegen habe ich auch nur die Version behalten, weil die weichen Feederspitzen sind identisch.



Einmal so lassen; für diese habe ich mir ne weiche Vollglasspitze besorgt, und einmal beringen, wofür ich mir nen Satz Pac Bay Ringe besorgt habe.
Bis ich mich ans Beringen traue, muß ich aber noch etwas nachdenken - das habe ich so noch nie gemacht und es soll ja halbwegs gut aussehen... .
Ausserdem hätte ich dafür gerne die härtere Ausführung.
Und die 7m in leicht möcht ich auch.
Wie soll ich das nur bezahlen....


----------



## Mescalero

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und die 7m in leicht möcht ich auch.
> Wie soll ich das nur bezahlen....


Same here, lass‘ uns eine Selbsthilfegruppe ins Leben rufen.
Zwar habe ich eine lang genugge Stippe, die ist aber sackschwer und viel zu weich in der Spitze....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ausserdem hätte ich dafür gerne die härtere Ausführung.
> Und die 7m in leicht möcht ich auch.
> Wie soll ich das nur bezahlen....



Man könnte jetzt aktuell schwarzhumorig sagen:

Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann ? 

Also ran! 

Schade ist, dass einige beringte Typen schnell wieder aus dem Angebot raus genommen worden sind. Unberingte verfolgte ich bisher nicht.
Wie meine letztes Jahre gekauften 2 , bevor ich sie überhaupt einigermaßen günstig haben und ausprobieren konnte, wieder wech. 
Der schnelle Produktwechsel nervt (mich zumindest) sehr.

Ein Vorteil übrigens bei den Rollen vom Ryobi-Label: Mit nur leichten Veränderungen laufen deren Rollenfabrikate viel länger durch, mal eben 15 Jahre waren denen kein Problem. Das geht offensichtlich auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Einmal so lassen; für diese habe ich mir ne weiche Vollglasspitze besorgt, und einmal beringen, wofür ich mir nen Satz Pac Bay Ringe besorgt habe.
> Bis ich mich ans Beringen traue, muß ich aber noch etwas nachdenken - das habe ich so noch nie gemacht und es soll ja halbwegs gut aussehen... .


Zum Beginn der Beringerei solltest du wohl erstmal eine normalere (günstige) Rute blank-aufbauen oder umberingen, nicht besonders dickes und besonders dünnes.
Das schafft Erfahrung und Vertrauen!   

Ansonsten können hier schon ein paar Leute Fernbeistand leisten.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dafür sind Vorsätze doch da...Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute, und auch an @geomas ebenso noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zur jüngsten Erwerbung


Danke Tobi. Ich glaube mal, unser Georg hat auch einen kleinen Faible für die älteren Shakespeare Sachen. Die haben aber auch damals wirklich gutes Angelgerät hergestellt, was zu bezahlen war. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 341576
> Anhang anzeigen 341577



Tolle Rute und damals sicher High End.

Aber heutzutage unterbieten Drennan Acolyte und Rive R Match diese Werte um nur mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen.
Selbst wiegen ist dann auch nochmal anders als Katalogangaben(habe ich geade wieder ärgerlich feststellen müssen!)

Das reine Gewicht ist aber irgendwann nicht mehr zu unterbieten. Bei modernem Carbon-Stuff ist die Bruchfestikeit aber höher als bei dem damaligen Material. Es wird immer weiter entwickelt und zB Sportex verarbeitet ja inzwischen sogar Graphene in Blanks......


----------



## Jason

Allen die am Wasser waren ein herzliches Petri heil. Ihr habt das schöne Wetter genutzt um unserem Hobby nachzugehen. 
Hab gerade nach meinen Maden geguckt. Ein paar leben noch. Schau mir morgen das Drama mit dem Wetter an und dann entscheide ich, ob es los geht. Es ist unglaublich. Die ganze Woche Top Wetter und wenn man echt mal Zeit hat loszuziehen schlägt es um. Ich war doch immer brav. Warum macht der Regengott das mit mir?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Guten Abend der ganze Ükel, alle die heute am Wasser waren ein dickes Petri. Zum Thema Bolo, Kumpel kam letztens mit einer (polnischen??) Bolo um die Ecke, Hokkaido Commander in 7 mtr. Das Teil war etwas schwerer als meine Trabucco, aber erheblich leichter als die alten 6 mtr. Stippen. Preislich lag er bei 40 Euros. Vielleicht ist das ja für jemanden interessant. Beim Wedeln machte sie einen guten Eindruck, wie sie sich am Wasser verhält, keine Ahnung.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - herzliches Petri zu Deinen Fängen und Glückwunsch zur Ali-Pin! 
Das Entschneidern einer neuen Rute ist immer etwas besonderes.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 341576
> Anhang anzeigen 341577



 was für eine schöne Black Star....als Black Star Classic Liebhaber geht mir das Herz auf.

@Tobias85 
Kopfhoch es kommen sicher wider bessere Zeiten, wenn ich hier lesen wie oft andere ans Wasser komen könt ich auch weinen. Bin auch froh wenn ich am We wenigstens 1mal am Wasser bin und auch für 2-3 Stunden.

Heute war ich mit der Watthose unterwegs und habs mir auf einer Insel mitten im Fluß gemüdlich gemacht. SChön auf die Sandbank gesetzt und mir die Sonne ins Gesicht schienen lassen. Mit dabei hatte ich heute meine Cormoran Black Star Classic Grund/Feederrute (das doppelte Lottchen der 90er Jahre) mit der Shakespeare BB2200. Mit Mistwürmern und Semmel war heute zwar nciht so viel los dafür waren es recht schöne Fische.
Landen konnte ich eine Barbe, einen Essling und einige Aitel von um die 40 cm rum.
Das Fischen war heute nciht im Vordergrund sondern das schöne Wetter geniesen und runterkommen von der aktuellen Problematik.

Allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri in Richtung Süden, lieber @dawurzelsepp


----------



## geomas

Gab heute wieder Plötz am Fluß nebenan. Die Beißphase begann erst relativ spät, so etwa 18.00 Uhr (hab nicht auf die Uhr gesehen, also in Richtung Dämmerung). Hatte heute meine alten Twin-Tip-Ruten am Start. Die kürzere und weichere der beiden Ruten zeigte dank einer weichen, fest installierten Bibberspitze die Bisse prima an. 
Die neue Shakespeare-Twin-Tip hat eine sehr viel straffere, ebenfalls fest eingebaute Quivertip und die Bisse gingen „durch die ganze Rute”. 
Gefangen habe ich besser auf Mais, aber auch Breadpunch ging.
Habe zuletzt ein paar Probewürfe ohne Vorfach mit der neuen alten Shakespeare gemacht - die 10,5g-Arlesey-Bomb flog richtig weit.

Sorry, habe ein paar Bilder von der Shakespeare-Rute, aber die gefallen mir nicht, also hier nur ein Andeutungs-Foto:





Testweise kam eine ältere Billig-DAM zum Einsatz.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern dieses (vorerst wohl leider letzten) traumhaften Tages!
> 
> Ich war auch los, am Vereinsweiher. Der ist gut besetzt aber viel weniger idyllisch als andere Stellen.
> Endlich konnte ich die Picker entschneidern, ein halbstarker Karpfen biss auf Semmelpunch. Die neue Bolo hat ebenfalls geglänzt und einige schöne Rotaugen und eine kleine Brasse an Land gehievt. Das herrlich gefärbte Exemplar scheint eine Rotfeder zu sein, sicher bin ich nicht.
> Nur der Wind war furchtbar, es gab enorme Schnurbögen. Zum Posenfischen ist das nichts, Waggler wäre besser gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341570
> Anhang anzeigen 341572
> Anhang anzeigen 341573


Petri zu Deinen Fängen und Glückwunsch zur Ali-Pin


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Rute und damals sicher High End.


Das sind gerade die beiden nach meiner Erfahrung u. Einschätzung heute auch noch.
Wg. der in dem anderen Thread beschriebenen Ausnahmezeit oder einen Allzeit-Hoch.
Heute sind solche echt geflashten Blanks, also 3D diagonal Multihelix band-verflochtenen, durch einfacher machbare Schichtenwickelverfahren ersetzt worden.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
dickes Petri Georg.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas  Paß trotzdem auf deine DAM auf, die sind selten zu bekommen weil sie nur eine sehr kurze Verkaufszeit hatten und dadurch nur in geringen Stückzahlen hergestellt wurden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Hecht100+
sag bloss, die werden jetzt auch wertvoll?

(ich schaue es gutem Grunde nicht dauernd nach ebay-Angeboten  )


----------



## Tobias85

Petri auch an dich, Georg! Eine schöne Rute, soweit man sieht.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Gab heute wieder Plötz am Fluß nebenan. Die Beißphase begann erst relativ spät, so etwa 18.00 Uhr (hab nicht auf die Uhr gesehen, also in Richtung Dämmerung). Hatte heute meine alten Twin-Tip-Ruten am Start. Die kürzere und weichere der beiden Ruten zeigte dank einer weichen, fest installierten Bibberspitze die Bisse prima an.
> Die neue Shakespeare-Twin-Tip hat eine sehr viel straffere, ebenfalls fest eingebaute Quivertip und die Bisse gingen „durch die ganze Rute”.
> Gefangen habe ich besser auf Mais, aber auch Breadpunch ging.
> Habe zuletzt ein paar Probewürfe ohne Vorfach mit der neuen alten Shakespeare gemacht - die 10,5g-Arlesey-Bomb flog richtig weit.
> 
> Sorry, habe ein paar Bilder von der Shakespeare-Rute, aber die gefallen mir nicht, also hier nur ein Andeutungs-Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testweise kam eine ältere Billig-DAM zum Einsatz.


Ist das schon deine neue (alte) Flavia?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> ... konnte ich eine Barbe, *einen Essling* und einige Aitel von um die 40 cm rum.
> ...


Hallo Sepp,
kannst du den mal auf Hochdeutsch übersetzen?
Selbst als Oberbayer ist Er mir ungeläufig.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Nordlichtangler
Wertvoll, keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nur das die ganz kurz im Verkauf waren, meine CD-G nur ein Jahr, die CD II war etwas eher im Laden. Deshalb sieht man sie auch nur seltener. Baujahr 92-93


----------



## Hecht100+

mikesch schrieb:


> Hallo Sepp,
> kannst du den mal auf Hochdeutsch übersetzen?
> Selbst als Oberbayer ist Er mir ungeläufig.


Ich tippe auf Nase


----------



## dawurzelsepp

mikesch schrieb:


> Hallo Sepp,
> kannst du den mal auf Hochdeutsch übersetzen?
> Selbst als Oberbayer ist Er mir ungeläufig.



Mit Essling is ne Nase gemeint. Ich bin wohl wider in die Mundart gestolpert


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler
> Wertvoll, keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nur das die ganz kurz im Verkauf waren, meine CD-G nur ein Jahr, die CD II war etwas eher im Laden. Deshalb sieht man sie auch nur seltener. Baujahr 92-93



Ich hab 2 CD in oliv und ne Goldene CDi 330 im Einsatz.
Das Schöne an den Rollen ist da sman sie leciht mit mehr Kugellagern hochrüsten kann, so hab ich z.B. meine CD 150 von 1 Kugellager auf 3 hochgerüstet. Die Plastiglagerung ist hald nicht gerade das Beste.
Die CD vom @geomas musssich also nicht verstecken.


----------



## Hecht100+

Die goldene CD-G hatte dann schon 3 Kugellager.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Man könnte jetzt sagen: Das ist eine Heckbremsrolle ... 

Wie schätzt ihr deren Heckbremsleistung zum noch damit Angeln ein?

(kenne immerhin 2 wirklich brauchbare und dauerhaft gleichförmig bremsende Heckbremser-Serien)


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp - Petri heil zu Nase, Barbe und den Döbeln! Ist Deine Cormoran also auch eine „Twin-Tip”-Rute?

@Hecht100+ - danke für den Hinweis in Sachen Quick CD II 225! 
Ich hab die irgendwann (Mitte der 90er) relativ billig erworben.
Sie läuft ganz ordentlich, als „Gebrauchsrolle” mag ich sie ganz gerne, auch wenn sie optisch nicht so reizvoll ist.

@jason 1 - ja, das ist schon die Flavia. Ich mag die Shakespeare, muß sie mal in Ruhe mit meinen anderen 11ft-Ruten vergleichen.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt sagen: Das ist eine Heckbremsrolle ...
> 
> Wie schätzt ihr deren Heckbremsleistung zum noch damit Angeln ein?
> 
> (kenne immerhin 2 wirklich brauchbare und dauerhaft gleichförmig bremsende Heckbremser-Serien)



Ich mach mir da nicht so viele Gedanken und angele einfach damit, passe nur auf, daß Rute, Schnur und Haken in etwa aufeinander abgestimmt sind.
Bei der Friedfischangelei ist die Rolle eher nebensächlich, finde ich.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt sagen: Das ist eine Heckbremsrolle ...
> 
> Wie schätzt ihr deren Heckbremsleistung zum noch damit Angeln ein?
> 
> (kenne immerhin 2 wirklich brauchbare und dauerhaft gleichförmig bremsende Heckbremser-Serien)


Bremseinstellung eher lockerer, Rest erledig dann der Finger. Habe aber noch keinen Weißfisch gehabt, der die Bremse wirklich gefordert hat.


----------



## Fr33

Servus Zusammen,

war die letzten beiden Wochen jeweils am SA am Vereinsweiher und was soll ich sagen... ging gar nix  Einmal mit der Match probiert … und heute mit der leichten Feeder....


----------



## geomas

@Fr33  - das nächste Mal wirds klappen. Und wenn ich mir die schönen Fotos ansehe: vermutlich wirst Du am Wasser nicht gelitten haben...
PS: Interessante Rutenhalter-Halter!


----------



## Waller Michel

Sehe ich auch jetzt erst! 
Gute Idee mit den Rutenhaltern !

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bremseinstellung eher lockerer, Rest erledig dann der Finger. Habe aber noch keinen Weißfisch gehabt, der die Bremse wirklich gefordert hat.


So halte ich das auch; der Zeigefinger ist doch eine prima Bremse. Selbst habe ich keine Rollen von DAM. Kann mich nur erinnern dass ich nicht mit dem Zeigefinger an die Spulenkante kam damals und habe dann nie wieder eine DAM angefasst.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

@Fr33 
Denke mal die Hülsen sind fest an dem Steg angebracht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ich mach mir da nicht so viele Gedanken und angele einfach damit, passe nur auf, daß Rute, Schnur und Haken in etwa aufeinander abgestimmt sind.
> Bei der Friedfischangelei ist die Rolle eher nebensächlich, finde ich.


ich bin entsetzt das von dir zu lesen habe dich eigentlich als Ästhetiker eingeschätzt
Die Rolle ist das A und O, sie muss Optisch wenn es irgend wie geht auch Baujahr mäßig zur Rute passen, die  Marke ist fast egal, es darf auf jeden fall eine von   sein


----------



## Fr33

Eigenbau vom Vater ;D Hast eh nicht soo viel Platz auf den Stegen.... Sonst sitzt ich da aber mit Kiepe usw...


----------



## Fr33

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Fr33
> Denke mal die Hülsen sind fest an dem Steg angebracht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ne sind die nicht... kann die Tage mal Bild machen....


----------



## geomas

Nun gut - also Vorschläge bitte:






Die Quick CD II 225 paßt (in etwa) vom Produktionszeitraum her und auch von der Farbe (die Wicklungen sind in einem Rot-Ton).
Die gesuchte Rolle sollte etwa 100m 0,25-0,30er Mono fassen.

Vorschläge?

Ich dachte an eine Shakespeare Sigma Supra 030 oder wie die Dinger heißen (kenne mich da nicht so gut aus).


----------



## Andal

Wenn du mit der Rolle zufrieden bist, reicht es doch. Alle anderen sind ja nur am Stammtisch und nicht mit am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri Jungs! Ich komme ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr mit und es wird nicht besser, ab nächster Woche halte ich mich bereit den operativen Bereich zu stützen (oh oh   ) deswegen bitte gelegentliche Irrlichtern zu entschuldigen. Morgen geht es ans Wasser, als Köder fungieren Mais (mit 5 Gewürz Pulver und TOP secret Hanf getuned), Käse und wirklich fette Dendros aus eigener Zucht , gefischt wird wie angekündigt mit Bolo und Pin sowie Marginpole, da das vermutlich durch den kälteeinbruch vergebliche Liebesmüh sein wird (leider auch kein Hochwasser mehr) packe ich SJ mit Quivertip ein und zeig dem alten Mädchen mal die weite Welt. Ich werde berichten, ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Restwochenende und allzeit Petri Heil.


----------



## Tricast

Armer Kochtopf muss den operativen Bereich stützen. Und ich dachte schon Du wolltest nie wieder arbeiten. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Nun gut - also Vorschläge bitte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Quick CD II 225 paßt (in etwa) vom Produktionszeitraum her und auch von der Farbe (die Wicklungen sind in einem Rot-Ton).
> Die gesuchte Rolle sollte etwa 100m 0,25-0,30er Mono fassen.
> 
> Vorschläge?
> 
> Ich dachte an eine Shakespeare Sigma Supra 030 oder wie die Dinger heißen (kenne mich da nicht so gut aus).


In meinen Augen passt das optisch perfekt so! Ich würde da nicht versuchen, etwas zu optimieren.


----------



## Fr33

Weiss nicht wie interessant es für einige ist - aber NB hat aktuell wohl "Futterfest". Hatte die Woche bisschen was bestellt:









						NB Fertiglockfutter
					

Um die Bestellmengen zu erhöhen bzw. anzupassen drücken Sie mehrmals den "in den Warenkorb" Button oder geben Sie ihre gewünschte Menge im Warenkorb ein.




					www.nbangelsport.de
				




Finde die Mischungen echt klasse.... schon 2017 damit gefischt... aber seit 2018 nicht mehr so viel Ansitzen, da ich froh mal überhaupt für 2h ans Wasser zu kommen....


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> In meinen Augen passt das optisch perfekt so! Ich würde da nicht versuchen, etwas zu optimieren.


Zumal das in der Zeit einfach so war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nun gut - also Vorschläge bitte:
> 
> Die Quick CD II 225 paßt (in etwa) vom Produktionszeitraum her und auch von der Farbe (die Wicklungen sind in einem Rot-Ton).
> Die gesuchte Rolle sollte etwa 100m 0,25-0,30er Mono fassen.
> 
> Ich dachte an eine Shakespeare Sigma Supra 030 oder wie die Dinger heißen (kenne mich da nicht so gut aus).


Genau, Wicklungen und Rolle sind so vom Rot her gesehen gar nicht schlecht, also stimmig gut.

Wobei eine Shakespeare Sigma Supra die Combo natürlich um 200% aufwerten würde!  

mindestens 

Ich frage mich allerdings nun intensiv und rätsele, warum haben die dir nur den halben Korkgriff drauf gebaut?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Armer Kochtopf muss den operativen Bereich stützen. Und ich dachte schon Du wolltest nie wieder arbeiten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Das war mein fester Vorsatz! 

Mal was anderes, hat wer ne idiotensicher Anleitung für die Hakenbindertools? Ich frage für nen Freund...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Kann mich nur erinnern dass ich nicht mit dem Zeigefinger an die Spulenkante kam damals und habe dann nie wieder eine DAM angefasst.


Interessant eigentlich, dieser Abstand kann so wichtig für einen Angler sein, aber Daten darüber werden bei den Rollenangeboten bis heute wie Staatsgeheimnisse behandelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat wer ne idiotensicher Anleitung für die Hakenbindertools? Ich frage für nen Freund...


Elektrisch oder Manuell?


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Elektrisch oder Manuell?


Manuell


----------



## Mikesch

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mit Essling is ne Nase gemeint. ...


Danke für die Erleuchtung.


----------



## geomas

Plättchenhaken binden:

...mache ich in letzter Zeit immer ohne Hilfsmittel. 
Wichtig mit oder ohne „Tool” ist, daß die Schnur beim Binden des Knotens straff ist.
Am Wasser binde ich den Plättchenhakenknoten am liebsten gegen die leicht krumme Rutenspitze. 
Also Schlaufe an das rutenseitige Ende des Vorfachs und ran an die Hauptschnur und dann den Haken anknoten.
Bei Hauptschnur bis zum Haken ist ohenhin alles klar.


----------



## Fr33

Ich hab das Hakenbindeteil vom Schlögl..., (aber seit Jahren nicht mehr damit gearbeitet). Da gings aber eher drum, dass ich zum Match- und Feederangeln immer die selben Vorfachlängen haben wollte...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Plättchenhaken binden:
> 
> ...mache ich in letzter Zeit immer ohne Hilfsmittel.
> Wichtig mit oder ohne „Tool” ist, daß die Schnur beim Binden des Knotens straff ist.
> Am Wasser binde ich den Plättchenhakenknoten am liebsten gegen die leicht krumme Rutenspitze.
> Also Schlaufe an das rutenseitige Ende des Vorfachs und ran an die Hauptschnur und dann den Haken anknoten.
> Bei Hauptschnur bis zum Haken ist ohenhin alles klar.


Ich habe es versucht und es klappt bei größeren leidlich. Also schlecht. Bei kleinen bin ich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe es versucht und es klappt bei größeren leidlich. Also schlecht. Bei kleinen bin ich aufgeschmissen.


Darum verwende ich auch seit je her Öhrhaken. Ein wirklich echter Grund für Plättchenhaken kam mir bis heute nicht unter.


----------



## geomas

Die Anleitungen auf Youtube für die üblichen Hakenbinder finde ich durch die Bank nur für den Schreibtisch tauglich - ich kann mir die Reihenfolge nie merken.
Ist aber vermutlich ne persönliche Schwäche, kann mir so etwas sehr schlecht einprägen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich binde praktisch nur noch elektrisch, weil die Maschine so gut und schnell ist.
Eben zuhause einen Vorrat anfertigen, Spannbrett ist besser als Folientäschchen und zusammengerollt.
Das geht dann weniger von der Angelzeit ab.
Bei meinen letzten Jugend-Wettangeln gab das Vorbereiten und schnell reagieren können zur Einsatzbereitschaft schon den Ausschlag für die vorderen Plätze.
Der eine tüdelt noch, der andere drillt schon ...

Ein wirklich echter Grund für Plättchenhaken ist die höhere Tragkraft am Hakenknoten (meine Maschine schafft das wie ich früher manuell) und die bessere Versenkbarkeit in Ködern beim Durchstecken oder drin verstecken. Wenn der Schlaufenknoten zum Einhängen nicht wäre - der mindert am ehesten die Tragkraft.
Mit langen Versuchen wie die Knoten anziehen und drehen konnte ich die Tragkraft der Schnur fast komplett rüberbringen, kostet Sorgfalt und Zeit.

Ansonsten halte ich es bedarfsweise am Wasser wie Andal mit den Ösenhaken, wenn schon denn schon einfach u. schnell. 
Da ist immer ein Vorrat in diversen Größen dabei. Auch für alle Fälle, falls ein Monsterfisch vor einem auftaucht und sich sonnt.


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war mein fester Vorsatz!
> 
> Mal was anderes, hat wer ne idiotensicher Anleitung für die Hakenbindertools? Ich frage für nen Freund...


Die Anleitung des Stonfo Hakenbinders ist relativ idiotensicher. Der Beweis: ich komme damit klar!
Soll ich ein Foto schießen?

Mit einer Arterienklemme geht es ebenfalls leidlich, der Amateur Angler hat ein Video dazu.
Haken binden


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Morgen Jungs, erstmal Petri an alle, die gestern am Wasser waren! Und gefangen habt Ihr ja auch wieder reichlich. @Kochtopf, Dir wünsche ich heute einen vollen Kescher, genieße die Zeit am Wasser. @jason 1: Raffe Dich auf, es ist zwar kalt, aber das Wetter ist nicht unfischbar. Allen anderen, die es heute noch ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich ebenfalls eine entspannte Zeit.

Ich hatte gestern ja angedeutet, dass ich nach zwei schwierigen Ansitzen am See mal wieder an die Oste (das erste Mal in diesem Jahr) wollte. Das habe ich auch gemacht und es hat sich gelohnt. Es ging zwar ein strammer Wind aus nordöstlichen Richtungen und die Temperaturen waren mit 7 Grad auch nicht gerade kuschelig (Ferdinand hat es nach zwei Stunden vorgezogen, die restliche Angelzeit im Auto zu bleiben) aber Güstern, Rotaugen und Brassen haben gebissen und das in ganz ansehnlichen Stückzahlen. Lediglich die Durchschnittsgröße hätte etwas größer sein dürfen. Die größte Güster brachte 36 Zentimeter ans Maßband.
Gefischt habe ich mit meiner Heavy Feeder aus dem Hause Matrix und später mit mit einer Drennan Twintip, an die ich die 3 oz-Spitze montiert hatte, die sich angesichts der Bedingungen doch als etwas zu weich erwiesen hat. In Sachen Köder hatte ich Breadpunch, Maden, Mais und Dendros am Start, es hat sich aber ziemlich schnell gezeigt, dass Maden mal wieder der beste Köder gewesen sind. Anders als im TIdenbereich der Wümme, wo ich die letzten Male immer im Bereich des Ober Tidenscheitelpunkts gefischt habe, hatte die Oste bei meiner Ankunft ablaufendes Wasser.
Fazit des Tages: Es waren fünf richtig tolle Stunden mit reichlich Fisch. Flüsse liegen mir eben einfach besser als Seen.

Edit: Ich hatte übrigens erstmals den stabilen Kescherstock von Gardner im Einsatz. Bei Niedrigwasser war der dank seiner hohen Reichweite echt Gold wert. Allerdings ist das Teil im ausgefahrene Zustand auch bleischwer und schwierig zu händeln. Das muss nich noch etwas trainieren.


----------



## Thomas.

Plättchenhaken binden habe ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt, ich hatte ein Elektrisches u Manuelles, ebenso kann ich es frei Hand aber tue ich mir alles nicht mehr an. selbst fürs Karpfen fischen kaufe ich fast nur noch fertig Vorfächer (bis auf ein paar weniger ausnahmen).


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter !

Das sieht traumhaft-idyllisch aus bei dir!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs, erstmal Petri an alle, die gestern am Wasser waren! Und gefangen habt Ihr ja auch wieder reichlich. @Kochtopf, Dir wünsche ich heute einen vollen Kescher, genieße die Zeit am Wasser. @jason 1: Raffe Dich auf, es ist zwar kalt, aber das Wetter ist nicht unfischbar. Allen anderen, die es heute noch ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich ebenfalls eine entspannte Zeit.
> 
> Ich hatte gestern ja angedeutet, dass ich nach zwei schwierigen Ansitzen am See mal wieder an die Oste (das erste Mal in diesem Jahr) wollte. Das habe ich auch gemacht und es hat sich gelohnt. Es ging zwar ein strammer Wind aus nordöstlichen Richtungen und die Temperaturen waren mit 7 Grad auch nicht gerade kuschelig (Ferdinand hat es nach zwei Stunden vorgezogen, die restliche Angelzeit im Auto zu bleiben) aber Güstern, Rotaugen und Brassen haben gebissen und das in ganz ansehnlichen Stückzahlen. Lediglich die Durchschnittsgröße hätte etwas größer sein dürfen. Die größte Güster brachte 36 Zentimeter ans Maßband.
> Gefischt habe ich mit meiner Heavy Feeder aus dem Hause Matrix und später mit mit einer Drennan Twintip, an die ich die 3 oz-Spitze montiert hatte, die sich angesichts der Bedingungen doch als etwas zu weich erwiesen hat. In Sachen Köder hatte ich Breadpunch, Maden, Mais und Dendros am Start, es hat sich aber ziemlich schnell gezeigt, dass Maden mal wieder der beste Köder gewesen sind. Anders als im TIdenbereich der Wümme, wo ich die letzten Male immer im Bereich des Ober Tidenscheitelpunkts gefischt habe, hatte die Oste bei meiner Ankunft ablaufendes Wasser.
> Fazit des Tages: Es waren fünf richtig tolle Stunden mit reichlich Fisch. Flüsse liegen mir eben einfach besser als Seen.
> 
> Edit: Ich hatte übrigens erstmals den stabilen Kescherstock von Gardner im Einsatz. Bei Niedrigwasser war der dank seiner hohen Reichweite echt Gold wert. Allerdings ist das Teil im ausgefahrene Zustand auch bleischwer und schwierig zu händeln. Das muss nich noch etwas trainieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341640
> Anhang anzeigen 341641
> Anhang anzeigen 341642


Wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri!
Und muss zugeben, das Gewässer sieht tatsächlich anders aus als die Ostsee


----------



## Kochtopf

FÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜSCH AN DER FULLE!





Beim montieren von SJ an der Bolo, heidewitzka


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, El Potto. Ü50, ein echter Fulle-Hammer.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war mein fester Vorsatz!
> 
> Mal was anderes, hat wer ne idiotensicher Anleitung für die Hakenbindertools? Ich frage für nen Freund...



Selbst halb blind und mit dicken Wurstfingern kann man die Haken ganz gut von Hand binden - zumindest bis ca. 14er.
Der Witz ist, ich brauche zum anbinden von Plätchenhaken nur halb so lange wie für Öhrhaken.. .
Wenn man das richtig übt/kann, klappt das sogar in der Finsterniß.
Es gibt ja recht unterschiedliche Methoden und auf Youtube auch viele gute Vids.
Die Berufsfischer führen die Schnur mit der linken Hand um den Hakenbogen - ich kann das gerade nicht so recht beschreiben weil ich gestern ein wenig über die Stränge geschlageb habe. Vielleicht wenns mir heute Nachmittag wieder besser geht...


----------



## Tricast

Petri El Potto, das ist mal ein schöner Fisch aus der Fulle und dann noch bei diesem Wetter. Bei uns schneit es gerade (Schneeregen) und es weht ein frostiger Wind.

Gruß Heinz

Wir waren gestern auch draußen, Bericht kommt noch.


----------



## Mescalero

#Plättchenhaken binden

Ich habe mal die Stonfo-Anleitung fotografiert. Die schreiben fünf Umdrehungen, wahrscheinlich langt das auch, ich mache trotzdem ein paar mehr.





Dieses Video ist auch nicht schlecht, DIY-Tool für umme inklusive. Hatte ich mir mal markiert aber noch nicht ausprobiert:
Hakenbinden mit Bambus“gerät“


----------



## Tobias85

@Kochtopf: Wahnsinn, toller Döbel, Petri! Wieder Fulda-klassisch auf Brotflocke?

@Wuemmehunter: Dir natürlich auch Petri, und Respekt fürs durchhalten, wenn sogar Ferdinand nach so kurzer Zeit die Nase voll hatte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ganz ähnlich wie hier bei Möglichkeit eins - wenn man das kann, dauerts bloß Sekunden.
Bei Leuten die professionell anbinden, kann man da mit dem Auge nicht folgen... .


----------



## Ukel

@Wuemmehunter  und @Kochtopf, Petri an Euch, schöne Fische habt ihr da. Und auch an die anderen, die gestern erfolgreich waren, ein herzliches Petri.
Wuemme, deine Gewässer gefallen mir immer wieder ausgesprochen gut, ich plane jetzt, sie zu mir umzuleiten. Hoffentlich klappt das auch mit dem ganzen Drumherum, Landschaft usw. , bin echt neidisch.


----------



## Ukel

Und nu noch ein ein kurzer Bericht vom Ausflug mit Tochter und deren Freund: als wir am See ankamen, waren schon einige andere Angler dort, bei dem Wetter war’s auch kein Wunder, aber mein Platz vom Vortag war frei. Also dort eingerichtet, den beiden dazu erklärt, was der Angler da alles macht und dann ging es auch schon los, habe ein paar Rotaugen vorgelegt, also Fische beißen. Dann Wechsel, zuerst die Tochter, noch mal den Unterhandauswurf erklärt, bekam sie gleich ganz gut hin, und schon ging’s los, auch sie fing Fische. Klar, nächster Wechsel stand nun an, ihr Freund war dran, brauchte etwas länger, den Auswurf unfallfrei hinzubekommen, aber dann ging es auch, und natürlich auch gefangen. So wechselten sich beide immer wieder ab und wir hatten einen kurzweiligen Nachmittag. Zwischendurch gab es vom selbstmitgebrachten Kuchen und Tee zur Stärkung. War ein sehr schöner Nachmittag, hat beiden viel Spaß gemacht und wird sicherlich wiederholt werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann euch dreien auch ein herzliches Petri


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzhaftes Petri in Richtung Fulle! Was für ein schöner Fisch, lieber Sir Alex!
Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht!

@Ukel  - danke für den kurzen Bericht von Deinem Familienangeln! Liest sich nach dem perfekten Sonnabend!

@Wuemmehunter - ein herzliches Petri heil! Tolle Strecke konntest Du da hinlegen. Ja, der Gardner Kescherstiel ist schwer. Zum Fluß nebenan nehme ich meist einen (minderwertigen, wabbeligen) Kescherstiel mit, weil der handlicher ist und ich ohnehin die meisten Fische „in die Hand „strande””.
Der Gardner ist beim Angeln auf größere Fische aber bombig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, der Gardner Kescherstiel ist schwer.




Wärst du wohl so nett und wiegst den bei Gelegenheit mal?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meine Küchenwaage zeigt 550 Gramm an. Ist aber nicht 100 pro, aber die grobe Richtung stimmt. Dazukommt dann noch der Spoon.


----------



## geomas

Laut Küchenwaage wiegt der die das Gardner Specialist Extending Landing Net Handle etwa 580g.
Das hat mich eben etwas verwirrt, da im www ein Gewicht von etwa 440g angegeben ist.

Vielleicht kann @Wuemmehunter das Gewicht verfizieren. (PS: der Mann  ist fix!! ;-))


Mich persönlich stört das Gewicht überhaupt nicht, der Kescherstiel ist nur aufgrund der Transportlänge eher unhandlich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mich stört das Gewicht grundsätzlich auch nicht, wir sind schließlich nicht den ganzen Tag am Keschern . Aber gestern bei Niedrigwasser brauchte ich eine Reichweite von etwas her zwei Meter. da wird das Teil dann doch arg kopflastig und schwer zu händeln, vor allem, weil man ja nur eine Hand zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kescherstielgewichte, mal so zum Vergleich(phys.)
307g Behr Trendex Glasfaser 3.2m
269g Daiwa Kohlefaser 3.0m

(gerade selber gewogen)
Hab ich auch erst kurz - ist 'ne andere Welt beim Keschern!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp - Petri heil zu Nase, Barbe und den Döbeln! Ist Deine Cormoran also auch eine „Twin-Tip”-Rute?



Petri dank Wetter Georg.

Meine Cormoran Black Star Classic liefen ja in den 90ern unter der Friedfisch Reihe die von der SHG entwickelt wurde....naja die Namensgeber hald. Ich hab von dieser Serie 3 dieser Ruten, zwei davon sind posenruten und eine ist ne Trotterrute mit 2 Spitzenteilen. Das eine ist zum Grundfischen und das andere ist mit ner festverbauten feederspitze. Die Rute war damals mit ihren ca. 250DM schon recht teuer. Solche Classic findet man ab und an mal in der Bucht aber auch eher seltener. 
Von dieser Serie gab es auch noch die von @Hecht100+ erwähnten Black Star Pro was die hochwertigere war. Auch von dieser Serie gab es eine friedfisch und eine Raubfisch Version. Beide sowohl Classic als auch Pro wurden parallel verkauft.
Von der Qualität stehen diese Ruten den neuen am Markt in nichts nach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Von der Qualität stehen diese Ruten den neuen am Markt in nichts nach.


Da muss ich einfach den  zu schreiben, mit meiner 3m 50g habe ich zwar auch rund 250DM für das Coramid auf den Kassentisch gelegt, das war aber sehr lohnend:
War die meine letzte und unübertroffene Telerute fürs dynamische Angeln; außer eben den langen Bolo-Stangen, die notwendigerweise Tele sind.
Die letzte gekaufte u. lange genutzte ist eigentlich auch bei hohem Kaufpreis eine sehr sehr günstige Sache! 
Hochbefriedigend bis heute mit dem spiel-, schlacker- und wackelfrei.

Und das von Cormoran, das war mal anders mit dem Label. In dem Zeitraum der ersten Carbon-Superblüte Mitte 90er.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz ähnlich wie hier bei Möglichkeit eins - wenn man das kann, dauerts bloß Sekunden.
> Bei Leuten die professionell anbinden, kann man da mit dem Auge nicht folgen... .



So habe ich mal eine runde Bier verloren bevor ich überhaupt Piep sagen konnte! Es ging auch ums Hakenbinden von Plättchen-Haken  und dann erzählte ein alter Wettkampfangler das er das mit verschlossenen Augen kann oder im dunkeln. Und schon war ich die Runde los. Früher in den 60 zigern als noch Lang-Lang gefischt und durchgebunden wurde war diese Technik wohl sehr verbreitet. Der Vater von Frau Hübner erzählte nur, das es schneller gehen würde den Haken anzubinden als ein neues Vorfach einzuschlaufen.
Jedenfalls vielen Dank für das Video.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp - danke für die Erklärung! 

Ich habe öfters von hervorragenden älteren Cormoran-Ruten gelesen, kenne mich in deren ehemaligem Programm aber so gar nicht aus.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Plättchenhaken binden
> Dieses Video ist auch nicht schlecht, DIY-Tool für umme inklusive. Hatte ich mir mal markiert aber noch nicht ausprobiert:
> Hakenbinden mit Bambus“gerät“



Haken binden mit Bambus"gerät" finde ich genial!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

@geomas und @Wuemmehunter 

Danke!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @jason 1: Raffe Dich auf, es ist zwar kalt, aber das Wetter ist nicht unfischbar


Gut, dann werde ich mal meine Sachen packen und am späten Nachmittag fahr ich los. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp - danke für die Erklärung!
> 
> Ich habe öfters von hervorragenden älteren Cormoran-Ruten gelesen, kenne mich in deren ehemaligem Programm aber so gar nicht aus.


ich finde Cormoran hat im Gegensatz zu Rollen schon immer super Ruten gebaut.
meine ersten zweiteilige Karpfenruten sind die Cormoran Profiline PN gewesen, das Wurf Gewicht ist mit 30-70gr. angegeben (50gr. ist genial) obwohl jetzt schon einige andere Karpfenruten dazu gekommen sind fische ich mit denen immer noch am liebsten, traumhaft schlicht und schön, und eine Action   und in Verbindung mit den BR 6010 Aero GT


----------



## Kochtopf

Liebe Freunde,

Mit 3 Stunden Schlaf (ich musste Breaking Bad zu Ende schauen und mein Geraffel für heute montieren) im Gepäck fand ich mich heute morgen um halb 8 an der üblichen Stelle am üblichen Fluss ein, der Plumpsgott hatte sich angekündigt und ich freute mich auf etwas Normalität in verrückten Zeiten.



Als Köder hatte ich Käse, Dendros und Mais dabei, letzteren hatte ich mit 5 Gewürz Pulver (relativ sparsam), Salz (relativ grosszügig) und der Top Secret Cannabis Leber Sauce auf die unser @Wuemmehunter schwört (an der Stelle ein herzliches Petri, toll was du alles aus der Ostsee ziehst!) gepimpt.


Weißbrot und Tulip waren btw tatsächlich ausverkauft, zum Mäuse melken.
Also aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht (und aufgrund des wetterumschwunges mit Schneider-Schwarz gerechnet) und eggsberimenddierd wie der Franke sagt.
Beim Aufbau fiel auf, dass ich mein upgecycletes Wickelbrettchen mit Montage für die Stippe vergessen hatte - doof aber nicht zu ändern, also legte ich mit der Bolo und der neuen AliPin los.


Erwartungsgemäß meldete sich niemand freiwillig bei treibender Pose (nicht dass ich stur wäre) und als der Plumpsgott eintrudelte montierte ich Sarah Jane um fortan mit zwei Ruten zu fischen, Köder und Pose der Bolo waren dabei mit festgestellte Ratsche im Fluss. während ich pfriemelte und wir quatschten machte mein Buddy mich auf autonomiebestrebungen der Pose aufmerksam - Tatsache, sie tauchte ab, flugs den Anhieb gesetzt (was bei der Bolo deutlich geruhsamer gehen muss als mit herkömmlichen Ruten) und ganz ehrlich hatte ich die ersten 2 Minuten keine Ahnung ob ich den Fisch landen würde können. Nach der vierten Flucht in die Strömung war ich mir relativ sicher, keinen Zielfisch am Band zu haben, und ich juchzte und frohlockte während die Ratsche ihr Lied sang und mein Daumen alles tat der Lage Herr zu werden - das hat Spaß gemacht.
Als der Fisch dann endlich in die Maschen glitt waren wir uns einig, dass es ein adäquater Zielfisch sein muss, was durchs Messen bestätigt wurde. Der Gute hatte erstaunlich viel Dampf und keinerlei Lust auf eine Exkursion an die Oberfläche (wer will es ihm verübeln?)
Das war leider auch alles, was ich an Bissen hatte, mein Kumpel hatte insgesamt 4 Bisse (3 auf meinen Mais, 1 auf Käse) und hat es leider nicht geschafft, einen zu verwerten.
Es war trocken, größtenteils mit moderatem Wind, während in meinem Wohnort Schneeregen fiel - bei uns kam zwischendurch die Sonne raus! insofern: alles richtig gemacht!


Zur Bolo kann ich sage: deutlich straffer als meine grässliche Cormoran Bolo,aber durch die größere Länge auch deutlich Kopflastiger, aber ein Garant für rasante Drills! Habe dann auch ein wenig für Ansitzanwendungen der Bolo experimentiert (Stichwort Stellwurmrute)


Es war toll am Wasser zu sein, es war toll, endlich normale Gespröche mit jemanden führen zu können- und es war toll einen so wundervollen Fisch zu fangen, selbst ohne die magische "5" am Anfang wäre es für mich ein ganz besonderer Fisch gewesen.

Petri euch allen am Wasser und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

Euer el Potto


----------



## Hering 58

Petri @Wuemmehunter


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Thomas. 
Bei den cormoran Rollen gebe ich dir auch recht die waren nicht so die besten um es milde auszudrücken auch jetzt noch nicht wie ich finde.

So jetzt gehts noch kurz ans Wasser, die CTM13 und die rote Quick 81 will ausgeführt werden.
Heute ist mal Oldie angeln angesagt.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den spitzenmäßigen Bericht, el Potto!
Toll, daß Du die Bolo entschneidern konntest und dann gleich mit so einem Chef-Döbel.


----------



## geomas

Mein Angelrevier hat sich temporär ausgeweitet:
















Der kräftige Nordwind hat ordentlich Wasser in die Unterwarnow gedrückt.
Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich es probieren soll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich würde empfehlen, erstmal eine geeignete Stelle finden gehen, tief + strömungsgeschützt + windgeschützt, und den Tag/Nacht vorher fett anfüttern!


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern dieses (vorerst wohl leider letzten) traumhaften Tages!
> 
> Ich war auch los, am Vereinsweiher. Der ist gut besetzt aber viel weniger idyllisch als andere Stellen.
> Endlich konnte ich die Picker entschneidern, ein halbstarker Karpfen biss auf Semmelpunch. Die neue Bolo hat ebenfalls geglänzt und einige schöne Rotaugen und eine kleine Brasse an Land gehievt. Das herrlich gefärbte Exemplar scheint eine Rotfeder zu sein, sicher bin ich nicht.
> Nur der Wind war furchtbar, es gab enorme Schnurbögen. Zum Posenfischen ist das nichts, Waggler wäre besser gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341570
> Anhang anzeigen 341572
> Anhang anzeigen 341573


Von mir auch ein dickes Petri
Wirklich wunder schöne Fische hast du da an Land gezogen..


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelrevier hat sich temporär ausgeweitet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der kräftige Nordwind hat ordentlich Wasser in die Unterwarnow gedrückt.
> Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich es probieren soll.


Na da kann man doch gemütlich von der Liege aus angeln....


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs, erstmal Petri an alle, die gestern am Wasser waren! Und gefangen habt Ihr ja auch wieder reichlich. @Kochtopf, Dir wünsche ich heute einen vollen Kescher, genieße die Zeit am Wasser. @jason 1: Raffe Dich auf, es ist zwar kalt, aber das Wetter ist nicht unfischbar. Allen anderen, die es heute noch ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich ebenfalls eine entspannte Zeit.
> 
> Ich hatte gestern ja angedeutet, dass ich nach zwei schwierigen Ansitzen am See mal wieder an die Oste (das erste Mal in diesem Jahr) wollte. Das habe ich auch gemacht und es hat sich gelohnt. Es ging zwar ein strammer Wind aus nordöstlichen Richtungen und die Temperaturen waren mit 7 Grad auch nicht gerade kuschelig (Ferdinand hat es nach zwei Stunden vorgezogen, die restliche Angelzeit im Auto zu bleiben) aber Güstern, Rotaugen und Brassen haben gebissen und das in ganz ansehnlichen Stückzahlen. Lediglich die Durchschnittsgröße hätte etwas größer sein dürfen. Die größte Güster brachte 36 Zentimeter ans Maßband.
> Gefischt habe ich mit meiner Heavy Feeder aus dem Hause Matrix und später mit mit einer Drennan Twintip, an die ich die 3 oz-Spitze montiert hatte, die sich angesichts der Bedingungen doch als etwas zu weich erwiesen hat. In Sachen Köder hatte ich Breadpunch, Maden, Mais und Dendros am Start, es hat sich aber ziemlich schnell gezeigt, dass Maden mal wieder der beste Köder gewesen sind. Anders als im TIdenbereich der Wümme, wo ich die letzten Male immer im Bereich des Ober Tidenscheitelpunkts gefischt habe, hatte die Oste bei meiner Ankunft ablaufendes Wasser.
> Fazit des Tages: Es waren fünf richtig tolle Stunden mit reichlich Fisch. Flüsse liegen mir eben einfach besser als Seen.
> 
> Edit: Ich hatte übrigens erstmals den stabilen Kescherstock von Gardner im Einsatz. Bei Niedrigwasser war der dank seiner hohen Reichweite echt Gold wert. Allerdings ist das Teil im ausgefahrene Zustand auch bleischwer und schwierig zu händeln. Das muss nich noch etwas trainieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341640
> Anhang anzeigen 341641
> Anhang anzeigen 341642


Petri dir schöne Fische schönes Gewässer 
Da könnte man neidisch werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelrevier hat sich temporär ausgeweitet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der kräftige Nordwind hat ordentlich Wasser in die Unterwarnow gedrückt.
> Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich es probieren soll.




Wenn du da mit ner Wathose auf der Bank sitzt und angelst...................!
Episch!


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde,
> 
> Mit 3 Stunden Schlaf (ich musste Breaking Bad zu Ende schauen und mein Geraffel für heute montieren) in Gepäck fand ich mich heute morgen um halb 8 an der üblichen Stelle am üblichen Fluss ein, der Plumpsgott hatte sich angekündigt und ich freute mich auf etwas Normalität in verrückten Zeiten.
> Anhang anzeigen 341666
> 
> Als Köder hatte ich Käse, Dendros und Mais dabei, letzteren hatte ich mit 5 Gewürz Pulver (relativ sparsam), Salz (relativ grosszügig) und der Top Secret Cannabis Leber Sauce auf die unser @Wuemmehunter schwört (an der Stelle ein herzliches Petri, toll was du alles aus der Ostsee ziehst!) gepimpt.
> Anhang anzeigen 341664
> 
> Weißbrot und Tulip waren btw tatsächlich ausverkauft, zum Mäuse melken.
> Also aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht (und aufgrund des wetterumschwunges mit Schneider-Schwarz gerechnet) und eggsberimenddierd wie der Franke sagt.
> Beim Aufbau fiel auf, dass ich mein upgecycletes Wickelbrettchen mit Montage für die Stippe vergessen hatte - doof aber nicht zu ändern, also legte ich mit der Bolo und der neuen AliPin los.
> Anhang anzeigen 341662
> 
> Erwartungsgemäß meldete sich niemand freiwillig bei treibender Pose (nicht dass ich stur wäre) und als der Plumpsgott eintrudelte montierte ich Sarah Jane um fortan mit zwei Ruten zu fischen, Köder und Pose der Bolo waren dabei mit festgestellte Ratsche im Fluss. während ich pfriemelte und wir quatschten machte mein Buddy mich auf autonomiebestrebungen der Pose aufmerksam - Tatsache, sie tauchte ab, flugs den Anhieb gesetzt (was bei der Bolo deutlich geruhsamer gehen muss als mit herkömmlichen Ruten) und ganz ehrlich hatte ich die ersten 2 Minuten keine Ahnung ob ich den Fisch landen würde können. Nach der vierten Flucht in die Strömung war ich mir relativ sicher, keinen Zielfisch am Band zu haben, und ich juchzte und frohlockte während die Ratsche ihr Lied sang und mein Daumen alles tat der Lage Herr zu werden - das hat Spaß gemacht.
> Als der Fisch dann endlich in die Maschen glitt waren wir uns einig, dass es ein adäquater Zielfisch sein muss, was durchs Messen bestätigt wurde. Der Gute hatte erstaunlich viel Dampf und keinerlei Lust auf eine Exkursion an die Oberfläche (wer will es ihm verübeln?)
> Das war leider auch alles, was ich an Bissen hatte, mein Kumpel hatte insgesamt 4 Bisse (3 auf meinen Mais, 1 auf Käse) und hat es leider nicht geschafft, einen zu verwerten.
> Es war trocken, größtenteils mit moderatem Wind, während in meinem Wohnort Schneeregen fiel - bei uns kam zwischendurch die Sonne raus! insofern: alles richtig gemacht!
> Anhang anzeigen 341665
> 
> Zur Bolo kann ich sage: deutlich straffer als meine grässliche Cormoran Bolo,aber durch die größere Länge auch deutlich Kopflastiger, aber ein Garant für rasante Drills! Habe dann auch ein wenig für Ansitzanwendungen der Bolo experimentiert (Stichwort Stellwurmrute)
> Anhang anzeigen 341663
> 
> Es war toll am Wasser zu sein, es war toll, endlich normale Gespröche mit jemanden führen zu können- und es war toll einen so wundervollen Fisch zu fangen, selbst ohne die magische "5" am Anfang wäre es für mich ein ganz besonderer Fisch gewesen.
> 
> Petri euch allen am Wasser und einen schön Sonntag wünscht
> 
> Euer el Potto


Wunder schöner Bericht Hauptsache ans Wasser geschafft und einen schönen Tag verbracht......


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelrevier hat sich temporär ausgeweitet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der kräftige Nordwind hat ordentlich Wasser in die Unterwarnow gedrückt.
> Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich es probieren soll.


Cool das die Enten sich am bekannten Futterplatz eingefunden haben  tolle Fotos, geomir!


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da muss ich einfach den  zu schreiben, mit meiner 3m 50g habe ich zwar auch rund 250DM für das Coramid auf den Kassentisch gelegt, das war aber sehr lohnend:
> War die meine letzte und unübertroffene Telerute fürs dynamische Angeln; außer eben den langen Bolo-Stangen, die notwendigerweise Tele sind.
> Die letzte gekaufte u. lange genutzte ist eigentlich auch bei hohem Kaufpreis eine sehr sehr günstige Sache!
> Hochbefriedigend bis heute mit dem spiel-, schlacker- und wackelfrei.
> 
> Und das von Cormoran, das war mal anders mit dem Label. In dem Zeitraum der ersten Carbon-Superblüte Mitte 90er.



Ich hatte ja hier kürzlich über die Cormoran Picker berichtet und kann eigentlich nur sagen, wenn ich wieder mal beabsichtigte, für irgendwas eine preiswerte Rute zu holen,gucke ich auf jeden Fall mal bei Cormoran im Katalog! 
Passt zwar nicht in den Friedfischbereich aber die Wallerruten von denen sind durchaus zu gebrauchen ! Jedenfalls in der Preisklasse, bekommt man nichts was viel besser wäre .
Von Rollen ,Kleidung etc etc .....lass ich jedoch die Finger weg ! Da hab ich in den 90er zuviel Lehrgeld gezahlt genau wie mit Zeug von Balzer !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Cormoran mag durchaus den einen, oder anderen Artikel haben, der sein Geld wert ist und der auch Stand hält. Aber ich hab von dieser Importeursfirma schon so viel Unrat gesehen und erlebt, dass sie für mich nur eines bleibt. Ein absolutes No Go!


----------



## Made90

Gestern war für mich der 2. Ansitz des Jahres, die Hoffnung war groß auf ein paar Fänge da das Wetter super war, leider hat sich nach 4 Stunden angeln immer nichts getan und bin dann nach Hause gefahren. Es war dennoch ein schöner Tag nur war es erstaunlich dass ich vor ein paar Wochen bei minus Graden in der gleichen Zeit mehrere Brassen verhaften konnte, vielleicht lag es auch am Köder


----------



## Made90

Andal schrieb:


> Cormoran mag durchaus den einen, oder anderen Artikel haben, der sein Geld wert ist und der auch Stand hält. Aber ich hab von dieser Importeursfirma schon so viel Unrat gesehen und erlebt, dass sie für mich nur eines bleibt. Ein absolutes No Go!
> 
> 
> Da geb ich dir total Recht, ich kann eigentlich nur gutes von der Cormaran Feederschnur berichten die nicht viel kostet und gute Eigenschaften hat, andere Produkte waren teilweise Schrott...


----------



## Mescalero

Schnüre sind überhaupt ein Ding für sich und beinahe eine eigene Rubrik wert.

Ich mag trotz des Preises Stroft sehr gern aber die gibt es nicht überall und so weiche ich oft auf Trilene aus. Preiswert und genauso gut wie GTM. Womöglich gibt es messbare Nachteile, wer weiß. In der Praxis spüre ich jedenfalls keine.


----------



## Thomas.

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht in den Friedfischbereich aber die Wallerruten von denen sind durchaus zu gebrauchen ! Jedenfalls in der Preisklasse, bekommt man nichts was viel besser wäre .
> LG Michael



da du ja heute Geburtstag hast, geht das glaube ich mal so durch, aber recht hast du trotzdem.
hier mal meine 3 Cormoran Waller. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



ich habe vor 1,5 Jahren einen neuen Stuhl für mich gesucht, Geld hat ausnahmsweise mal keine rolle gespielt, weil man wird leider nich jünger und aus meinem alten kam ich nur noch mit Kran. nach langen suchen sehr viel rum Fahrerei und probe sitzen, habe ich mir einen von Procarp geholt (Cormoran) und bin sehr zufrieden, hat alles was ich zum gemütlichen Angeln brauche, verstellbare sehr hohe Rückenlehne, Armlehnen und für meine Größe(187) und Gewicht(105) genial, das beste zum Schluss, keine 80€


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Cormoran mag durchaus den einen, oder anderen Artikel haben, der sein Geld wert ist und der auch Stand hält. Aber ich hab von dieser Importeursfirma schon so viel Unrat gesehen und erlebt, dass sie für mich nur eines bleibt. Ein absolutes No Go!


kein Cormoran, kein Shimano, da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel gutes zu fischen


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> kein Cormoran, kein Shimano, da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel gutes zu fischen


Da bleibt noch mehr als genug ... und wirklich viel braucht man ja gar nicht. Man braucht nur nicht an die Versprechen der Großhändler glauben.


----------



## Jason

Und los geht's. Bedingungen sind gut. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wider zurück vom Wasser, der Wind war einfach zu unangenehm.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja wider Giebel oder evtl ne Schleie fangen aber die Mistwürmer wollten wohl die Barsche heute lieber.
Als Rute hatte ich heute eine Bruce & Walker CTM13 mit einer Quick 81, montiert mit einer Stachelschweinpose und 10er Haken dabei.






Ich hatte ja geschrieben heut wirds ein Oldie Angeln, das dann aber anstatt den Friedfischen solch schöne Barsche bissen war wie im Bilderbuch bzw dem "Blinker - Barsch" Buch. Einige konnte ich gar nicht haken da der 10er so weit vorne hing das ein  gegeben war.












Nach 2 Stunden ausharren bei kalten Wind waren es dann 3 schöne dicke Barsche.

Sorry das ich hier Raubfische einstelle nur die Freidfische wollten heute einfach nicht beissen.


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wider zurück vom Wasser, der Wind war einfach zu unangenehm.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja wider Giebel oder evtl ne Schleie fangen aber die Mistwürmer wollten wohl die Barsche heute lieber.
> Als Rute hatte ich heute eine Bruce & Walker CTM13 mit einer Quick 81, montiert mit einer Stachelschweinpose und 10er Haken dabei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341704
> 
> 
> Ich hatte ja geschrieben heut wirds ein Oldie Angeln, das dann aber anstatt den Friedfischen solch schöne Barsche bissen war wie im Bilderbuch bzw dem "Blinker - Barsch" Buch. Einige konnte ich gar nicht haken da der 10er so weit vorne hing das ein  gegeben war.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341705
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341707
> 
> 
> 
> Nach 2 Stunden ausharren bei kalten Wind waren es dann 3 schöne dicke Barsche.
> 
> Sorry das ich hier Raubfische einstelle nur die Freidfische wollten heute einfach nicht beissen.


Die Seargents sind als klassische Coarse Angling (was erstmal wenig mit Raub- oder Friedfisch zu tun hat) Fische, die sich gerne an Friedfischmontagen vergreifen; in meinen Augen also, zumindest halb ontopic, vor allem wenn mit so schönen Gerät gefischt wurde, Petri heil und vielen dank


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 - die Daumen sind gedrückt, sieht super bei Dir aus!

@dawurzelsepp - haha, die Barsche können ja nix dafür, daß sie keine Giebel oder Schleien sind. Schöne Fische!


----------



## geomas

Ich gehe noch mal kurz los, mal sehen, ob ich die Zeit für der Dämmerung sinnvoll nutzen kann.
Heute kommt die  £11,50-Silstar-Picker mit.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Besten Danke @Kochtopf und @geomas 

Sollte wohl mal wider öfters mit der Kombi losziehen. Eine Quick 79 müsste ich zudem nochmal herrichten die könnte man dann an ner CTM13A fischen.


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch mal kurz los, mal sehen, ob ich die Zeit für der Dämmerung sinnvoll nutzen kann.
> Heute kommt die  £11,50-Silstar-Picker mit.




Viel Spaß


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern des Tages!

Hier war heute Starkwind und Schneeregen, so dass an angeln gar nicht zu denken war.


----------



## Mescalero

@dawurzelsepp 

Petri zu den Stachelrittern!
Das Tacklefoto rockt wie nochwas!


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 341704



Der Hocker fetzt.  
Ist die Sitzfläche selbstgehäkelt?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch mal kurz los, mal sehen, ob ich die Zeit für der Dämmerung sinnvoll nutzen kann.
> Heute kommt die  £11,50-Silstar-Picker mit.


Viel Erfolg und Spaß Georg.


----------



## Hering 58

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wider zurück vom Wasser, der Wind war einfach zu unangenehm.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja wider Giebel oder evtl ne Schleie fangen aber die Mistwürmer wollten wohl die Barsche heute lieber.
> Als Rute hatte ich heute eine Bruce & Walker CTM13 mit einer Quick 81, montiert mit einer Stachelschweinpose und 10er Haken dabei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341704
> 
> 
> Ich hatte ja geschrieben heut wirds ein Oldie Angeln, das dann aber anstatt den Friedfischen solch schöne Barsche bissen war wie im Bilderbuch bzw dem "Blinker - Barsch" Buch. Einige konnte ich gar nicht haken da der 10er so weit vorne hing das ein  gegeben war.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341705
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341707
> 
> 
> 
> Nach 2 Stunden ausharren bei kalten Wind waren es dann 3 schöne dicke Barsche.
> 
> Sorry das ich hier Raubfische einstelle nur die Freidfische wollten heute einfach nicht beissen.


Petri zu den Stachelrittern .


----------



## Jason

Kein zupper bisher. Aber es ist kalt geworden. Ein wenig bleib ich noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch mal kurz los, mal sehen, ob ich die Zeit für der Dämmerung sinnvoll nutzen kann.
> Heute kommt die  £11,50-Silstar-Picker mit.


Elfeinhalb Pfund, gehst du auf Waller heute?
Viel Erfolg jedenfalls!


----------



## Mescalero

@jason 1 

Halt durch, das wird bestimmt noch was!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelrevier hat sich temporär ausgeweitet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der kräftige Nordwind hat ordentlich Wasser in die Unterwarnow gedrückt.
> Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich es probieren soll.


So sieht es bei uns im Hafen auch auf.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Kein zupper bisher. Aber es ist kalt geworden. Ein wenig bleib ich noch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dämmerung ist Gold wert! Alle Bisse hatten wir heute morgen bis 9.00


----------



## geomas

So, Plötz Nr. 13 war eben temporär an Land. Ich packe zusammen. Ist kalt.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, Plötz Nr. 13 war eben temporär an Land. Ich packe zusammen. Ist kalt.


Dickes Petri Georg,hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, habe die sonntägliche Kontaktsprerrenlangeweile genutzt, um meine gestern aufgenommenen Filmsequenzen zu einem kleinen Video zu verarbeiten. Das besondere: Der Film ist komplett auf dem Smartphone entstanden! Da stehen mir natürlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten mit der Schnitt-App zur Verfügung. Verzeiht mir also bitte eventuelle Qualitätseinbußen. Hier der Link:                  https://youtu.be/g2KNTzBkUEY


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> So, Plötz Nr. 13 war eben temporär an Land. Ich packe zusammen. Ist kalt.


Petri Heil!
Ein tolles Ergebnis, möchte ich meinen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, habe die sonntägliche Kontaktsprerrenlangeweile genutzt, um meine gestern aufgenommenen Filmsequenzen zu einem kleinen Video zu verarbeiten. Das besondere: Der Film ist komplett auf dem Smartphone entstanden! Da stehen mir natürlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten mit der Schnitt-App zur Verfügung. Verzeiht mir also bitte eventuelle Qualitätseinbußen. Hier der Link:                  https://youtu.be/g2KNTzBkUEY




Tolles Video Stephan!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, habe die sonntägliche Kontaktsprerrenlangeweile genutzt, um meine gestern aufgenommenen Filmsequenzen zu einem kleinen Video zu verarbeiten. Das besondere: Der Film ist komplett auf dem Smartphone entstanden! Da stehen mir natürlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten mit der Schnitt-App zur Verfügung. Verzeiht mir also bitte eventuelle Qualitätseinbußen. Hier der Link:                  https://youtu.be/g2KNTzBkUEY


Kein guter Film ohne Ferdinand!   

Aber auch ein vornehmer Angler - selbst für eine kleine Güster erhebt er sich bei ihrem Landgang.


----------



## Hering 58

@Wuemmehunter
Tolles Video und Ferdinand immer da bei.Top


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - ein schöner Film, danke dafür!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, habe die sonntägliche Kontaktsprerrenlangeweile genutzt, um meine gestern aufgenommenen Filmsequenzen zu einem kleinen Video zu verarbeiten. Das besondere: Der Film ist komplett auf dem Smartphone entstanden! Da stehen mir natürlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten mit der Schnitt-App zur Verfügung. Verzeiht mir also bitte eventuelle Qualitätseinbußen. Hier der Link:                  https://youtu.be/g2KNTzBkUEY


Danke für das Einstellen so eines Videos, damit hast du einem den ganzen "Schlechtwettertag" gerettet.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich kann mich nur anschließen: Ein toller Film


----------



## Slappy

Und schon wieder gab es Fisch hier im Ükel  Petri dafür



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, habe die sonntägliche Kontaktsprerrenlangeweile genutzt, um meine gestern aufgenommenen Filmsequenzen zu einem kleinen Video zu verarbeiten. Das besondere: Der Film ist komplett auf dem Smartphone entstanden! Da stehen mir natürlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten mit der Schnitt-App zur Verfügung. Verzeiht mir also bitte eventuelle Qualitätseinbußen. Hier der Link:                  https://youtu.be/g2KNTzBkUEY


Ein schöner kleiner Film.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kescherstielgewichte, mal so zum Vergleich(phys.)
> 307g Behr Trendex Glasfaser 3.2m
> 269g Daiwa Kohlefaser 3.0m
> 
> (gerade selber gewogen)
> Hab ich auch erst kurz - ist 'ne andere Welt beim Keschern!




Das Thema Kescherstiel ist für mich auch noch nicht „durch”. 
Hab auf der Stippermesse ja zum Beispiel die Teile von Matrix (4m und 5,5m) begrabbelt - die haben schon was: keinesfalls labberig und erstaunlich leicht. Aber die Preise sind vergleichsweise heftig (etwa 120/150€) und wie es um die Robustheit bestellt ist: keine Ahnung.

Ich wollte einfach nur einen sehr robusten 3m-Kescherstiel und der Gardner scheint zu passen.
Eventuell hole ich mir noch einen kürzer geteilten Kescherstiel, bin aber nicht unter Zeitdruck.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Das Thema Kescherstiel ist für mich auch noch nicht „durch”.
> Hab auf der Stippermesse ja zum Beispiel die Teile von Matrix (4m und 5,5m) begrabbelt - die haben schon was: keinesfalls labberig und erstaunlich leicht. Aber die Preise sind vergleichsweise heftig (etwa 120/150€) und wie es um die Robustheit bestellt ist: keine Ahnung.
> 
> Ich wollte einfach nur einen sehr robusten 3m-Kescherstiel und der Gardner scheint zu passen.
> Eventuell hole ich mir noch einen kürzer geteilten Kescherstiel, bin aber nicht unter Zeitdruck.


Also den Gardner fand ich von der Wertigkeit und Kompaktheit her schon extrem sexy, vor allem für den Preis! Es gibt einen ähnlichen von Drennan (Twistloc, M. Erdwin Erdwin erwähnt ihn gelegentlich) zum Drennanpreis, da ist mir die Ersparnis das Mehrgewicht wert zumal er robust wirkt und Vertrauen ist bekanntlich das A und O - ich war heuer froh dass mein Kumpel Kescherknecht gespielt hat, mit meinem Ungetüm von Karpfenglaskescherstiel hätte es wenig spass gemacht


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, habe die sonntägliche Kontaktsprerrenlangeweile genutzt, um meine gestern aufgenommenen Filmsequenzen zu einem kleinen Video zu verarbeiten. Das besondere: Der Film ist komplett auf dem Smartphone entstanden! Da stehen mir natürlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten mit der Schnitt-App zur Verfügung. Verzeiht mir also bitte eventuelle Qualitätseinbußen. Hier der Link:                  https://youtu.be/g2KNTzBkUEY


Gefällt mir nun noch mehr dort, Tidegewässer sind sowieso immer interessant und die Ostsee....ähm Oste ist ja auch für einen guten Fischbestand bekannt. Schönes Video!


----------



## Jason

Durchgefroren bin ich von meinem Ansitz wieder zu Hause und wärme mich an der Heizung erstmal auf. Um 17:00Uhr war ich an den Teichen. Heute bin ich mit dem Auto direkt hingefahren. Hatte keine Lust zum laufen. Außerdem hat der Schäfer gesagt, ich soll direkt hinfahren. 
Habe heute 2 vormontierte Teleruten mit genommen. Die dreigeteilten montiere ich immer am Wasser, da hatte ich heute auch keine Lust zu. Die erste wurde mit Mais, den ich zuvor in dem roten Pulver, was der Professor mir geschickt hatte, gedippt auf Grund gelegt. Das Zeug ist gut. 
Hat vom Anfang bis zum Ende an den Mais gepappt. Leider gab es hier kein Kontakt. Trotz reichlich anfüttern kein zupper.
Die zweite Telerute wurde mit einer Pose und 16er Haken versehen. Auch hier wieder einen guten Futterplatz angelegt und Feuer frei. 
Geangelt habe ich auf einer Distanz von ca. 6m. Die nächsten 2 Stunden waren ein zähes Unterfangen. Kein Biss. Rein gar nichts. Es fing leicht an zu regen, zu schneien, vom Graupelschauer wurde ich auch nicht verschont und der Wind war teilweise eisig. Ja, es war sehr ungemütlich geworden. Nun war ich das erste mal an dem mittleren Teich und den wollte ich keineswegs als Schneider verlassen. Aber was tun?
Dann bemerkte ich ca. 1,20m vom Ufer vor mir Bewegung. Sofort die Pose flacher gestellt und dort hingeworfen. Keine 30 Sekunden später "Biss". 





Ein kleines Rotauge kam zum Vorschein. So um die 12cm. Und es folgten im 30 Sekundentakt noch 6 Stück. Dann waren meine Maden alle. Ganze 8 Stück hatte ich dabei. Der Rest war verpuppt. 7 Plötzen sind es am Schluss geworden, an einer Stelle, wo ich sonst nie geangelt hätte. 








Der Trip von heute hat erst Spaß gemacht, wo sie anfingen zu beißen. Und das war sehr spät. Aber das Erlebnis Natur war trotz all dem schön. Und noch was. An den mittleren Teich rappelt es auch an allen Ecken. Da werden auch viele Hechte drin sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, habe die sonntägliche Kontaktsprerrenlangeweile genutzt, um meine gestern aufgenommenen Filmsequenzen zu einem kleinen Video zu verarbeiten. Das besondere: Der Film ist komplett auf dem Smartphone entstanden! Da stehen mir natürlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten mit der Schnitt-App zur Verfügung. Verzeiht mir also bitte eventuelle Qualitätseinbußen. Hier der Link:                  https://youtu.be/g2KNTzBkUEY


Großes Kino, danke dafür! Die technische Beschränkung ist für mich nicht bemerkbar, du bleibst dir treu und deklassierst damit 9/10 der deutschsprachigen Angelyoutuber!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @jason 1 ! 
Schön, daß sich die Warterei bei ungemütlichem Wetter doch noch ausgezahlt hat.


----------



## Ukel

@jason 1 : da hat sich die Hartnäckigkeit doch noch ausgezahlt, Petri. Du weißt aber, dass man mit verpuppten Maden (Caster) auch fangen kann? Vor allem, wenn sie noch nicht schwarz sind.


----------



## Jason

Dir auch ein dickes Petri @geomas . Das Wetter war schrecklich, oder? Ich habe jetzt noch die Mütze auf. Kaum zu fassen, gestern noch super Frühling und heute..... lassen wir das.

@Wuemmehunter Sehr schönes Video. Ist dir sehr gut gelungen. Ich schau es mir gleich nochmal an. 

@dawurzelsepp Petri heil zu den schönen Barschen. Barsche mal hier zu zeigen ist doch kein Verbrechen. Ich habe hier auch schon Zander und Hecht hier vorgestellt, und mir hat auch keiner den Kopf abgerissen. 

Allen anderen die bei dem kalten Wetter am Wasser waren natürlich auch ein Petri heil und eine schöne Woche.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Ukel schrieb:


> @jason 1 : da hat sich die Hartnäckigkeit doch noch ausgezahlt, Petri. Du weißt aber, dass man mit verpuppten Maden (Caster) auch fangen kann? Vor allem, wenn sie noch nicht schwarz sind.


Nein, mit verpuppten Maden habe ich noch keine Versuche gestartet. Aber logisch. Wenn man sie auf den Haken zieht und die Weiße Soße noch rauskommt, ist es für den Fisch noch interessant. Danke für den Tip.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Orothred

Seit langem mal wieder was von mir hier  Ach ja....das Jahr fing kalt an, und wurde dann stressig. Umzug, den kompletten März über alle Wochenenden beschäftigt.

Freitag und gestern kam ich tatsächlich endlich mal wieder ans Wasser. Am Freitag direkt als Schneider gestartet, gestern allerdings hat sich nach einer Mini-Güster und einem recht schönen Rotauge doch tatsächlich eine 25cm Güster meine Maden an der Pose schmecken lassen. Kein schlechter Einstand


----------



## Tricast

Am Samstag ging es zu Nachtschlafender (8 Uhr) Zeit raus zum Angeln an unseren Vereinsteich. Das Wetter war genau das richtige für einen alten Rentner, die Sonne wärmte die Knochen und der Wind war kaum zu spüren. Angekommen am Teich ging es erst einmal ans Auspacken, Kiepen aufbauen, Futter anrühren und dann der schwierigste Teil: Welche Rute? Da die Weser Niedrigwasser hatte wurden auch die Gräben entwässert und so war im Graben neben dem Teich eine leichte Strömung. Für diesen Fall habe ich eine Floatrute mit der dazugehörenden Korea-Pin im Futteral. Bestückt mit einer Pose aus den Händen unseres Freundes Minimaximus und etwas Toastbrot ging es über den Steg an den Entwässerungsgraben. Eine Flocke um den 4er Haken (laut Prof. große Haken, große Fische) und ab dafür. Noch ein, zweimal die Tiefe verändert und dann den Lauf der Pose beobachten. Allzu lange sollte es auch nicht dauern und die Pose zog leicht zur Seite und tauchte dann zügig ab. Anschlag und Hänger? Nur der Hänger nahm langsam Fahrt auf und die Float bog sich bis ins Handteil. Jetzt hieß es Ruhe bewahren da ich nur eine 16er Schnur auf der Pin hatte. Aber das Gefühl mit einer leichten Rute und einer Achsrolle ist schon geil wenn das Ende etwas größer ausfällt. Dann nach einer ganzen Weile "PENG" und es war vorbei; die Schnur hatte nachgegeben. Erst einmal rüber zu Frau Hübner die ihren Spaß mit den kleinen Rotaugen und Bräsen hatte und erst einmal geflucht wieso ich meine Brille habe zu Hause liegen lassen. Also Frau Hübner gebeten wieder einen Haken anzuknüppern. Pose neu austariert, Toast um den Haken geknetet und ab dafür. Dann wieder ein Biss und los ging der Tanz. Diesmal hielt die Schnur! Ein wirklicher Wonnebrocken. Damit hatte es sich dann auch denn ich musste auf die Angelsachen von Frau Hübner aufpassen die mal eben schnell nach Hause fuhr. Am Teich tat sich für mich nichts mehr und pünktlich zum Abendessen waren wir dann auch zu Hause.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Großes Kino, danke dafür! Die technische Beschränkung ist für mich nicht bemerkbar, du bleibst dir treu und deklassierst damit 9/10 der deutschsprachigen Angelyoutuber!


Wo Kochtopf Recht hat, hat er Recht. Auch von mir ein Danke für den Film.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, Heinz, watt'n Wonneproppen!
Den Drill an Floatrute und Pin hätte ich mir zu gerne angesehen.
Danke für den tollen Bericht!

@Orothred - Petri heil! Schön, daß Du den Streß wegangeln konntest!


----------



## Jason

Petri @Tricast 
Mit einer 16er Schnur auf der Pin so einen Kameraden ran zu drillen hat was. Respekt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ukel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nein, mit verpuppten Maden habe ich noch keine Versuche gestartet. Aber logisch. Wenn man sie auf den Haken zieht und die Weiße Soße noch rauskommt, ist es für den Fisch noch interessant. Danke für den Tip.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Caster sollten so auf aufgespießt werden, dass sie möglichst intakt bleiben, also ohne auszulaufen. Feindrähtige Haken eignen sich am besten dafür.


----------



## geomas

@jason 1 - Caster gelten als einer DER Top-Köder überhaupt. Das sind für Plötz und Co. richtige „Cracker”, mit dem entsprechenden Suchtpotential.
Wichtig ist es, feine Haken zu nutzen und mit „Gefühl” anzuködern.
Hier sind ein paar Beispiele:


----------



## Hering 58

Orothred schrieb:


> Seit langem mal wieder was von mir hier  Ach ja....das Jahr fing kalt an, und wurde dann stressig. Umzug, den kompletten März über alle Wochenenden beschäftigt.
> 
> Freitag und gestern kam ich tatsächlich endlich mal wieder ans Wasser. Am Freitag direkt als Schneider gestartet, gestern allerdings hat sich nach einer Mini-Güster und einem recht schönen Rotauge doch tatsächlich eine 25cm Güster meine Maden an der Pose schmecken lassen. Kein schlechter Einstand
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341733


Dir auch ein Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> Am Samstag ging es zu Nachtschlafender (8 Uhr) Zeit raus zum Angeln an unseren Vereinsteich. Das Wetter war genau das richtige für einen alten Rentner, die Sonne wärmte die Knochen und der Wind war kaum zu spüren. Angekommen am Teich ging es erst einmal ans Auspacken, Kiepen aufbauen, Futter anrühren und dann der schwierigste Teil: Welche Rute? Da die Weser Niedrigwasser hatte wurden auch die Gräben entwässert und so war im Graben neben dem Teich eine leichte Strömung. Für diesen Fall habe ich eine Floatrute mit der dazugehörenden Korea-Pin im Futteral. Bestückt mit einer Pose aus den Händen unseres Freundes Minimaximus und etwas Toastbrot ging es über den Steg an den Entwässerungsgraben. Eine Flocke um den 4er Haken (laut Prof. große Haken, große Fische) und ab dafür. Noch ein, zweimal die Tiefe verändert und dann den Lauf der Pose beobachten. Allzu lange sollte es auch nicht dauern und die Pose zog leicht zur Seite und tauchte dann zügig ab. Anschlag und Hänger? Nur der Hänger nahm langsam Fahrt auf und die Float bog sich bis ins Handteil. Jetzt hieß es Ruhe bewahren da ich nur eine 16er Schnur auf der Pin hatte. Aber das Gefühl mit einer leichten Rute und einer Achsrolle ist schon geil wenn das Ende etwas größer ausfällt. Dann nach einer ganzen Weile "PENG" und es war vorbei; die Schnur hatte nachgegeben. Erst einmal rüber zu Frau Hübner die ihren Spaß mit den kleinen Rotaugen und Bräsen hatte und erst einmal geflucht wieso ich meine Brille habe zu Hause liegen lassen. Also Frau Hübner gebeten wieder einen Haken anzuknüppern. Pose neu austariert, Toast um den Haken geknetet und ab dafür. Dann wieder ein Biss und los ging der Tanz. Diesmal hielt die Schnur! Ein wirklicher Wonnebrocken. Damit hatte es sich dann auch denn ich musste auf die Angelsachen von Frau Hübner aufpassen die mal eben schnell nach Hause fuhr. Am Teich tat sich für mich nichts mehr und pünktlich zum Abendessen waren wir dann auch zu Hause.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341732


Dickes Petri.Danke für den tollen Bericht.


----------



## Mescalero

Dem schließe ich mich gern an, einen tollen Film hat @Wuemmehunter gedreht, großes Kino quasi!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @jason 1 - Caster gelten als einer DER Top-Köder überhaupt. Das sind für Plötz und Co. richtige „Cracker”, mit dem entsprechenden Suchtpotential.
> Wichtig ist es, feine Haken zu nutzen und mit „Gefühl” anzuködern.
> Hier sind ein paar Beispiele:


Jungs, ihr habt mir wieder was beigebracht. Da bin ich ehrlich. Danke.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@jason 1  : Wie Georg schon schrieb, der Caster ist einer der fängigsten Friedfischköder. Und wenn Du damit angelst, wirst Du es auch erleben dass die Fische Dir den Caster vom Haken klauen und die Made daneben nicht mit dem Hintern anschauen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @jason 1  : Wie Georg schon schrieb, der Caster ist einer der fängigsten Friedfischköder. Und wenn Du damit angelst, wirst Du es auch erleben dass die Fische Dir den Caster vom Haken klauen und die Made daneben nicht mit dem Hintern anschauen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Scheint eine Delikatesse zu sein. Seltsam, habe über das Thema hier noch nie was gelesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> Durchgefroren bin ich von meinem Ansitz wieder zu Hause und wärme mich an der Heizung erstmal auf. Um 17:00Uhr war ich an den Teichen. Heute bin ich mit dem Auto direkt hingefahren. Hatte keine Lust zum laufen. Außerdem hat der Schäfer gesagt, ich soll direkt hinfahren.
> Habe heute 2 vormontierte Teleruten mit genommen. Die dreigeteilten montiere ich immer am Wasser, da hatte ich heute auch keine Lust zu. Die erste wurde mit Mais, den ich zuvor in dem roten Pulver, was der Professor mir geschickt hatte, gedippt auf Grund gelegt. Das Zeug ist gut.
> Hat vom Anfang bis zum Ende an den Mais gepappt. Leider gab es hier kein Kontakt. Trotz reichlich anfüttern kein zupper.
> Die zweite Telerute wurde mit einer Pose und 16er Haken versehen. Auch hier wieder einen guten Futterplatz angelegt und Feuer frei.
> Geangelt habe ich auf einer Distanz von ca. 6m. Die nächsten 2 Stunden waren ein zähes Unterfangen. Kein Biss. Rein gar nichts. Es fing leicht an zu regen, zu schneien, vom Graupelschauer wurde ich auch nicht verschont und der Wind war teilweise eisig. Ja, es war sehr ungemütlich geworden. Nun war ich das erste mal an dem mittleren Teich und den wollte ich keineswegs als Schneider verlassen. Aber was tun?
> Dann bemerkte ich ca. 1,20m vom Ufer vor mir Bewegung. Sofort die Pose flacher gestellt und dort hingeworfen. Keine 30 Sekunden später "Biss".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein kleines Rotauge kam zum Vorschein. So um die 12cm. Und es folgten im 30 Sekundentakt noch 6 Stück. Dann waren meine Maden alle. Ganze 8 Stück hatte ich dabei. Der Rest war verpuppt. 7 Plötzen sind es am Schluss geworden, an einer Stelle, wo ich sonst nie geangelt hätte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Trip von heute hat erst Spaß gemacht, wo sie anfingen zu beißen. Und das war sehr spät. Aber das Erlebnis Natur war trotz all dem schön. Und noch was. An den mittleren Teich rappelt es auch an allen Ecken. Da werden auch viele Hechte drin sein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dir auch ein dickes Petri jason 1.Danke für den netten Bericht.


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Mit Sekundenkleber kannst du den Caster auch ankleben, 1 Tropfen reicht.


----------



## Mescalero

Außerdem ein fettes Petri allen späten Heimkehrern!

#Kescherstiel
Meiner ist wie eine Stippe gemacht, war (mit ca. 20 oder 25 Talern) preiswert und hat den Vorteil, dass man z.B. nur zwei Teile mitnehmen kann, etwa wenn man mit den Spinnrute mobil unterwegs sein will. Gesamtlänge ist 3 m, das Gewicht messe ich morgen mal. Wer das Ding gebaut hat, weiß ich gar nicht, sehe ich auch morgen nach. Schwer ist er jedenfalls nicht besonders.


----------



## Jason

Weiß jemand was mit @Minimax ist, oder wo er steckt? Ich will mal sagen, ich komme ohne ihn aus aber irgendwie vermisse ihn schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

jason 1 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was mit @Minimax ist, oder wo er steckt? Ich will mal sagen, ich komme ohne ihn aus aber irgendwie vermisse ihn schon.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst. Nicht, dass das was mit dem Coronamist was zu tun hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Vor 2 Stunden hat er hier noch gelesen.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Vor 2 Stunden hat er hier noch gelesen.


Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Manchmal hat man halt so seine Zeiten, wo man aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht so in Schreiblaune ist. Unser Mini ist bestimmt bald wieder da.

@Tricast: Wahnsinn, der Brocken an der Pin mit 16er Schnur - dafür hat sich das frühe Aufstehen doch aber gelohnt!  Herzliches Petri, auch an die Gattin natürlich!

@Orothred: Schön, auch von dir mal wieder was zu lesen, auch dir Petri zu den Güstern. 

@jason 1: Und dir natürlich auch!  Du sagtest ordentlich angefüttert - vielleicht zuviel? Die letzten Tage war es hier ja ziemlich kalt, da kann man die Fische je nach Futter/Beigaben auch schnell mal überfüttern.


----------



## phirania

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wider zurück vom Wasser, der Wind war einfach zu unangenehm.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja wider Giebel oder evtl ne Schleie fangen aber die Mistwürmer wollten wohl die Barsche heute lieber.
> Als Rute hatte ich heute eine Bruce & Walker CTM13 mit einer Quick 81, montiert mit einer Stachelschweinpose und 10er Haken dabei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341704
> 
> 
> Ich hatte ja geschrieben heut wirds ein Oldie Angeln, das dann aber anstatt den Friedfischen solch schöne Barsche bissen war wie im Bilderbuch bzw dem "Blinker - Barsch" Buch. Einige konnte ich gar nicht haken da der 10er so weit vorne hing das ein  gegeben war.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341705
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341707
> 
> 
> 
> Nach 2 Stunden ausharren bei kalten Wind waren es dann 3 schöne dicke Barsche.
> 
> Sorry das ich hier Raubfische einstelle nur die Freidfische wollten heute einfach nicht beissen.


PETRI sehr schöne Fische


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petrl an Alle die es bei dem Schlechten Wetter ans Wasser geschafft haben und auch erfolgreich waren. 
RESPEKT....


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages ein Petri !
Respekt vor Allen die bei dem Wetter draußen waren! 

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp
> Petri zu den Stachelrittern!Das Tacklefoto rockt wie nochwas!



Petri Dank.
Sollte ich wohl mal öfters machen mit den Fotos......einfach meine Sachen mal vorzustellen.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Hocker fetzt.
> Ist die Sitzfläche selbstgehäkelt?



Der Hocker ist noch aus meiner Jugend und die Sitzfläche (früher aus Stoff) hat die Zeit einfach nicht überlebt. Meine Mutter hat damals einfach ne Sitzfläche aus Paketschnur gehäckelt und dies häld jetzt auch ganz gut. Normalerweise hab ich noch einen Schaumstoff mit dabei weils durch die Sitzfläche immer so durchzieht. Gestern tats dafür aber das Handtuch.



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Stachelrittern .



Petri Dank. 



jason 1 schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp Petri heil zu den schönen Barschen. Barsche mal hier zu zeigen ist doch kein Verbrechen. Ich habe hier auch schon Zander und Hecht hier vorgestellt, und mir hat auch keiner den Kopf abgerissen.



Auch dir Jason ein Petri zu dem Rotauge, Fisch ist Fisch auch wenn er noch zu klein ist. Bei dem gestrigen Wetter war man froh überhaupt etwas zu fangen, ich z.B. hätte mit den Barschen wirklich nicht gerechnet.

@Tricast 
Petri zum Karpfen


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Scheint eine Delikatesse zu sein. Seltsam, habe über das Thema hier noch nie was gelesen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann hast du hier nicht richtig mitgelesen ^^

@Tricast Petri Heinz  das hat sicher viel Spaß gemacht! Nicht dass du noch zum Carphanta wirst


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal Danke für Euren Zuspruch, was mein kurzes Video betrifft. Es freut mich sehr, wenn es Euch gefallen hat.

Mir hat es gerade sehr gefallen, Eure Berichte des gestrigen Tages zu lesen. Ein dickes Petri geht an @Tricast. Der Mann ist carphanta, wenn auch in einem sehr traditionellen Sinne.Als ich mit ihm im Herbst los war, hat er mit seiner Matche auch schon einen Karpfen rausgezogen, wenn auch nicht so eine schöne Murmel, wie den jetzt rausgezogenen.
Ein dickes Petri geht auch an @geomas, @jason 1, @Orothred und nochmal an @Kochtopf. Danke für Eure Berichte und die Fotos. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, bei Euren Touren zumindest virtuell dabei zu sein. Und sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, nicht böse sein, auch an Euch ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch von mir noch ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des gestrigen Tages!

@Tricast

Schön dass es mit großem Köder geklappt hat.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

phirania schrieb:


> PETRI sehr schöne Fische



Petri Dank, hatte ich glatt überlesen


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann hast du hier nicht richtig mitgelesen ^^


Da war ich bestimmt hier noch nicht anwesend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich glaube Dienstag warst du schon aktiv im Forum


----------



## Jason




----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann hast du hier nicht richtig mitgelesen ^^
> 
> @Tricast Petri Heinz  das hat sicher viel Spaß gemacht! Nicht dass du noch zum Carphanta wirst


@Kochtopf : Karpfen sind nur Beifang! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des gestrigen Tages!
> 
> @Tricast
> 
> Schön dass es mit großem Köder geklappt hat.


Ich lese das schon genau wenn der Prof. was zum Besten gibt. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Ich war gestern auch wieder los!

Erst wieder "vor der Haustüre" versucht, aber wieder nix! Nach einer halben Stunde wieder die Weserseite gewechselt, aber auch dort gab es zwar in der halben Stunde 2 Rotaugen von ca 20cm, aber nicht das, was ich mir so vorgestellt hatte!

Dann nochmal direkt vor die Brücke und versucht in der Strömung etwas bessere Fische aus dem Schwarm zu holen, aber es gab leider nur Ükel und Rotaugen in "Ködergröße"! 

Dann nochmal ein Stück unterhalb der Brücke, in langsamer Strömung probiert! Das sollte der "Bringer" heute gewesen sein! Es gab bei jeder Drift einen Biss! Auch die Fischis waren etwas größer, aber noch nix zum Keschern, das sollte auch bis zum Schluss so bleiben!!! Das Wetter war eigentlich recht ordentlich, bis auf einzelne starke Böen! Alles in allem gab es so an die 50 Fischis und die Maden wurden knapp! Als die letzten 2 angeködert waren habe ich so lange damit gefischt, bis gar nix mehr dran war! Es gab sechs Fischis alleine damit und auch 2 Fischarten die ich Heute noch nicht hatte! Ein etwa 20iger Döbel und als aller letztes noch eine kleine Zährte! Ich glaube auf dem Bild kann man es ganz gut erkennen!!! Das alleine war schon die "Reise" wert! Es ist Fisch da ohne Ende!!! Passiert mir eigentlich auch nicht so oft, das ich aufgrund von Madenmangel aufhören muss zu Angeln! Aber naja, war in Ordnung, denn auf dem Heimweg, fing es dann auch ordentlich an zu Graupeln und der Wind legte auch zu!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Für mich ist das mal wieder ein gutes Zeichen, das es um die Zährten wohl gut gestellt ist, wenn man die Kinderstube erwischen kann!!!

Allen auch weiterhin ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!
> 
> Ich war gestern auch wieder los!
> 
> Erst wieder "vor der Haustüre" versucht, aber wieder nix! Nach einer halben Stunde wieder die Weserseite gewechselt, aber auch dort gab es zwar in der halben Stunde 2 Rotaugen von ca 20cm, aber nicht das, was ich mir so vorgestellt hatte!
> 
> Dann nochmal direkt vor die Brücke und versucht in der Strömung etwas bessere Fische aus dem Schwarm zu holen, aber es gab leider nur Ükel und Rotaugen in "Ködergröße"!
> 
> Dann nochmal ein Stück unterhalb der Brücke, in langsamer Strömung probiert! Das sollte der "Bringer" heute gewesen sein! Es gab bei jeder Drift einen Biss! Auch die Fischis waren etwas größer, aber noch nix zum Keschern, das sollte auch bis zum Schluss so bleiben!!! Das Wetter war eigentlich recht ordentlich, bis auf einzelne starke Böen! Alles in allem gab es so an die 50 Fischis und die Maden wurden knapp! Als die letzten 2 angeködert waren habe ich so lange damit gefischt, bis gar nix mehr dran war! Es gab sechs Fischis alleine damit und auch 2 Fischarten die ich Heute noch nicht hatte! Ein etwa 20iger Döbel und als aller letztes noch eine kleine Zährte! Ich glaube auf dem Bild kann man es ganz gut erkennen!!! Das alleine war schon die "Reise" wert! Es ist Fisch da ohne Ende!!! Passiert mir eigentlich auch nicht so oft, das ich aufgrund von Madenmangel aufhören muss zu Angeln! Aber naja, war in Ordnung, denn auf dem Heimweg, fing es dann auch ordentlich an zu Graupeln und der Wind legte auch zu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341753
> 
> 
> Für mich ist das mal wieder ein gutes Zeichen, das es um die Zährten wohl gut gestellt ist, wenn man die Kinderstube erwischen kann!!!
> 
> Allen auch weiterhin ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Na denn mal dickes Petri
Hört sich ja nach einem glungenden Angelausflug an.
Und Respekt bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mario, schön dass die Zährtenbestönde bei euch stabil sind


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich schaue eben aus dem Fenster, alles Schneeweiß. Unfassbar, dieser März!


----------



## MS aus G

Dito!!!


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich schaue eben aus dem Fenster, alles Schneeweiß. Unfassbar, dieser März!


Putz mal die Scheibe, dann siehste auch wieder was


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Putz mal die Scheibe, dann siehste auch wieder was



Welche Scheiben? Über mir rattern die Kraftfahrzeuge über die Brücke!


----------



## Fr33

Hallo Zusammen,

hab die Tage beim Auffrischen meiner Weissfischausrüstung gesehen, dass ein Ring an meiner Carboxy Matchrute abgebrochen ist.  Nun gut - vor Jahren hab ich mal 2 Sätze von Matchrutenring Sets beim Askari bestellt. Und einige wissen ja, dass ich schon paar Ruten gebaut und umgebaut habe.....Mit Kind aber nun so gut wie keine Zeit mehr dafür habe.

Was solls - die Wickelbank vom Dachboden geholt und erstmal den Staub von 2 Jahren und mehr runter geputzt 

Gibts die Tage nen neuen Ring und alles ist wieder frisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hat in letzter  Zeit jemand in England bestellt?
Ich hab heute etwas dort bestellt und bin mal gespannt ob noch geliefert wird oder es virusbedingte Schwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat in letzter  Zeit jemand in England bestellt?
> Ich hab heute etwas dort bestellt und bin mal gespannt ob noch geliefert wird oder es virusbedingte Schwierigkeiten gibt.


Meine im AB gelesen zu haben, dass derzeit nicht nach D geliefert wird, andererseits kommt mein Chinakram unproblematisch, bin gespannt (Meine Tochter will eine grüne Rute haben und die Darent Valley Ruten sind grün und einige wären kurz genug.... wir verstehen uns)


----------



## Fr33

Ich hab da auch was bestellt... Angling Direct?


----------



## Mescalero

Ich hab gestern einiges an Kleinkram bei anglingdirect bestellt, in der Bestätigungsmail stand nichts von Verzögerungen, mal schauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was bestellt... Angling Direct?




Nee, nach zweimaligem Anschiss bestelle ich da nichts mehr.
Ich hab diesmal bei total fishing tackle bestellt.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, habe die sonntägliche Kontaktsprerrenlangeweile genutzt, um meine gestern aufgenommenen Filmsequenzen zu einem kleinen Video zu verarbeiten. Das besondere: Der Film ist komplett auf dem Smartphone entstanden! Da stehen mir natürlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten mit der Schnitt-App zur Verfügung. Verzeiht mir also bitte eventuelle Qualitätseinbußen. Hier der Link:                  https://youtu.be/g2KNTzBkUEY


Danke für den wundervollen Film, Stephan!


----------



## Fr33

Oh gabs Probleme mit Angling Direct? War auf der Suche nach SwingTips.... sowas bekommste hier ja kaum noch. In Uk anscheinend noch immer....egal ob vom Middy und co.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fr33 schrieb:


> Oh gabs Probleme mit Angling Direct?




Bei mir ja. Andere hatten mehr Glück.

Erst das:




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Bei Rute fällt mir ein dass heute meine Ruten von angling direct angekommen sind.  Und was sol ich sagen....erste Bestellung da und gleich Ärger!  Eine der beiden Ruten ist offensichtlich gebraucht(dreckig, keine Folie mehr dran) und hat eine defekte Ringwicklung.o_O:mad:  Die obere:     Also...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



und dann das:




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

@Slappy  Hier mal eine wirklich geniale (wie ich finde) Methode des Blutknotens. Das geht sogar mit vergessener Lesebrille und steifgefrorenen Fingern.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## geomas

Fr33 schrieb:


> Oh gabs Probleme mit Angling Direct? War auf der Suche nach SwingTips.... sowas bekommste hier ja kaum noch. In Uk anscheinend noch immer....egal ob vom Middy und co.



Hab bei AD gestern Abend auch noch was bestellt - die Order ist in Verarbeitung, also noch nicht los/raus.

Empfehlen kann ich Dir die Swing-Tips von Premier.
Davon hab ich ne Menge und nutze sie regelmäßig (meist 12in oder die in 10in mit kleinem Gewicht).


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, @MS aus G ! 
Ne beeindruckende Strecke konntest Du der Weser entlocken.
Zährten gibts hier oben meines Wissens gar nicht.


----------



## Fr33

geomas schrieb:


> Hab bei AD gestern Abend auch noch was bestellt - die Order ist in Verarbeitung, also noch nicht los/raus.
> 
> Empfehlen kann ich Dir die Swing-Tips von Premier.
> Davon hab ich ne Menge und nutze sie regelmäßig (meist 12in oder die in 10in mit kleinem Gewicht).



Genau die hab ich auch bestellt.... gleich 2x ... sicher ist sicher ;D


----------



## rhinefisher

Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hab die Tage beim Auffrischen meiner Weissfischausrüstung gesehen, dass ein Ring an meiner Carboxy Matchrute abgebrochen ist.  Nun gut - vor Jahren hab ich mal 2 Sätze von Matchrutenring Sets beim Askari bestellt. Und einige wissen ja, dass ich schon paar Ruten gebaut und umgebaut habe.....Mit Kind aber nun so gut wie keine Zeit mehr dafür habe.
> 
> Was solls - die Wickelbank vom Dachboden geholt und erstmal den Staub von 2 Jahren und mehr runter geputzt
> 
> Gibts die Tage nen neuen Ring und alles ist wieder frisch.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341758
> Anhang anzeigen 341759



Hey - das ist ja ein tolles Teil!
Würdest Du mir verraten wo man soetwas bekommen kann..??


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist es diese?








						PacBay Rutenbindeauflage RW-HW / Hand-Wrapper, 129,00 €
					

Hochwertige Rutenbindeauflage von PacBay mit 3 Rod Supports, Zweifachaufnahme für Bindegarn und 2 Führungsschienen aus Aluminium, welche mit einem spezielle




					www.tackle24.de
				




Ähnliche Vorrichtungen gibt es hier auch zu kaufen:


			Vorrichtungen/Maschinen • Rutenbauzubehör • Rutenbau: CMW Angelgeräte & Rutenbau


----------



## Fr33

Die Wickelbank gibts nicht mehr.... ging über Privat von jmd der das Hobbymäßig gemacht hat. Der war wohl Schlosser oder sowas. Die Bank ist Stabil und wiegt bestimmt 6-7kg. Ist also kein 0815 Alu....


----------



## Andal

Wohl dem, der irgendwo seinen Werkelplatz hat und nicht gleich jedem Stäubchen nachrennen muss, weil sonst die Bude restlos versifft.


----------



## Hering 58

@MS aus G 
dickes Petri ,Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Wickelbank gibts nicht mehr.... ging über Privat von jmd der das Hobbymäßig gemacht hat. Der war wohl Schlosser oder sowas. Die Bank ist Stabil und wiegt bestimmt 6-7kg. Ist also kein 0815 Alu....



Schade - das Teil sieht sehr robust und stabil aus...


----------



## geomas

Die Wickelbank sieht wirklich ultra-solide aus. 

Für alle, die gerne ählich schön gefertigtes Gerät nutzen könnte die Gizmo Angling ZT Pro Vorfach-Bindestation was sein (sehr teuer und ich binde ja ohnehin lieber am Wasser von Hand).
Ich finde die Ideen hinter den verschiedenen Gizmo-Sachen spannend, deshalb die Erwähnung.


----------



## geomas

Nach einem Tag gefüllt mit kleineren Pannen habe ich aufs Angeln verzichtet - vielleicht morgen.
Leider soll der Pegel deutlich sinken, was mir bislang selten Glück gebracht hat. Evtl. probiere ich es flußaufwärts.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Nach einem Tag gefüllt mit kleineren Pannen habe ich aufs Angeln verzichtet - vielleicht morgen.
> Leider soll der Pegel deutlich sinken, was mir bislang selten Glück gebracht hat. Evtl. probiere ich es flußaufwärts.


Ein Tag ohne bebilderten angelbericht von dir ist wie ein Tag ohne Lächeln


----------



## Fr33

Ich hab das Teil noch zu Hause.... bzw. den Vorgänger:






Wenn man das mal einen Abend gemacht hat, geht das im Schlaf....


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Tag ohne bebilderten angelbericht von dir ist wie ein Tag ohne Lächeln



Ich hatte (zum Glück) zu arbeiten und Murphys Law arbeitete gegen mich und meine geheimen Angel-Pläne (Auto-Batterie leer, unerklärbare Zahlendreher in Telefon-Nummern...).
Aber versprochen: ich werde mich um ansprechend illustrierte Berichte bemühen.

Und immerhin kam heute ein kleines Foto-Tool, das Detailaufnahmen deutlich einfacher machen wird und evtl. sogar bei der Nachtangelei hilfreich sein könnte (Rollei Lumen Pocket).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey - das ist ja ein tolles Teil!
> Würdest Du mir verraten wo man soetwas bekommen kann


Alternative die hier vom Karl Bartsch - Handzell/Aichach i.Bay., Sonderbau für ihn nach seinen Angaben.
Hab das Dingens schon genau inspiziert und probiert.
Karl weiß was er tut, und gibt auch Rutenbaukurse, bzw. seine nette Tochter Melanie.
Falls es bei dir alleine hakeln sollte (siehe unten).









						Rutenbaubockset
					

Rutenbaubock + Einzelständer + Lackiermotor (Alu). Rutenbaubock und Einzelständer Höhenverstellbar. Maße in cm (BxTxH): Rutenbaubock:42,5x10x17 Einzelständer:10x10x18 Lackiermotor:Alu1 Technische Daten Lackiermotor: 220V , ca. 3 U/min




					www.rutenbau.eu
				




Geht auch mit einfacherer Auflagentechnik und ohne Trockenmotor, aber das ist schon was feines mit Akurratesse und Röllchen und gutem Schnurspanner!

Zum Kontrast: Meine Selbstbausuperduperpläne und -teile liegen und liegen, das ist leider nicht mal eben auf die Schnelle gemacht.




Sie sind Anfänger in Sachen Rutenbau? Sie brauchen Hilfe? Wir helfen ihnen. Rufen sie uns in unserer Werkstatt an. Telefon 08253 9976111





						Willkommen auf der Homepage der Rutenbau Lehrwerkstätte Karl Bartsch
					

Rutenbau - Lehrwerkstatt Karl Bartsch - Die Seite für Rutenbauer und die es werden wollen. Mit einer ausführlichen Rutenbauanleitung und einer Produktberatung. Der Rutenbauer Karl Bartsch zeigt warum ein jeder Angler sich seine eigene Traumrute basteln kann und soll.




					www.rutenbau.eu
				















Die Wickelbank wird in den Kursen verwendet.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Det - sehr schön!
Vielen Dank..


----------



## Fr33

Gestern von geschrieben und soeben kam der GLS Bote mit dem Kram von Angling Direct ;D


----------



## geomas

^ Glückwunsch!

Meine Bestellung ist wohl auch raus.

#raus
Ich werde heute Nachmittag, falls nix dazwischenkommt, mal aufs Land fahren, vermutlich mit mindestens einer kurzen Feeder-Rute.
Im ungünstigsten Fall genieße nur ich die frische Landluft und die Fische nicht...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Glückwunsch!
> 
> Meine Bestellung ist wohl auch raus.
> 
> #raus
> Ich werde heute Nachmittag, falls nix dazwischenkommt, mal aufs Land fahren, vermutlich mit mindestens einer kurzen Feeder-Rute.
> Im ungünstigsten Fall genieße nur ich die frische Landluft und die Fische nicht...


Viel Erfolg und Spaß-Georg.


----------



## Slappy

Fr33 schrieb:


> Gestern von geschrieben und soeben kam der GLS Bote mit dem Kram von Angling Direct ;D
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341876


Und, optische Beurteilung?


----------



## geomas

Erster Wurf am neuen kleinen Fluss - ne Güster. Zweiter Wurf ein ansonsten unbeteiligter Baum. Naja.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Wurf am neuen kleinen Fluss - ne Güster. Zweiter Wurf ein ansonsten unbeteiligter Baum. Naja.



Ich glaub was größeres wird hier demnächst niemand fangen. 

Petri zur Güster! Ist das der kleine Fluss mit den nahezu durchgängigen Schilfgürteln, den du uns neulich mal präsentiert hattest?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Georg und 'gut Holz'! 

Was für ein Flüsschen ist es?


----------



## geomas

Details später, sonst fang ich nochn Baum.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Wurf am neuen kleinen Fluss - ne Güster. Zweiter Wurf ein ansonsten unbeteiligter Baum. Naja.


Petri Georg,das fängt doch gut an.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Details später, sonst fang ich nochn Baum.


Heute Kamm ein Päckchen aus Rostock bei mir an. Es waren Posen von den Lieben
Georg drin. Recht herzlichen Dank dafür Georg


----------



## Kochtopf

#Tulip #Köderknappheit

Dass Discounterfrühstücksfleisch meist von Tulip kommt weiss der aufmerksame Ükelleser. Allerdings hat eine Dose bei Lidl gerade 2,30 EUR gekostet, das sind 60 Cent mehr als vor der Krise bei Penny das Original!
Da Geld haben nicht vom ausgeben kommt sollte der geneigte Tulipükel einen Blick auf die Eigenmarke von Angling Direct werfen: 








						Angling Direct Pork Luncheon Meat
					






					www.anglingdirect.de
				




Klar ist die Dose etwas kleiner, aber ich glaube 200gr sind für eine gepflegte Session ausreichend. Es bleibt euch Sparfüchsen also nur, mit Tackle und Nubbsies über die Portogrenze zu kommen und dann am Frühstücksfleisch zu sparen sparen sparen



Evtl habe ich zu viel Kaffee getrunken und die Sonne macht albern, scusi, musste dennoch schlucken als ich den Preis sah (und habe es dennoch eingekauft)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute Kamm ein Päckchen aus Rostock bei mir an.



Das sind ja schon richtig fortschrittliche Schwimmer, viel Glück u. Erfolg damit   ,  @Hering 58


----------



## Hering 58

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sind ja schon richtig fortschrittliche Schwimmer, viel Glück u. Erfolg damit   ,  @Hering 58


Danke .


----------



## Andal

Mit die besten Preise für solches Dosenfleisch hat der Thomas Phillpps. Da lohnt sich dann zu horten.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf 
Aber leider auch in England ausverkauft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da Geld haben nicht vom ausgeben kommt sollte der geneigte Tulipükel einen Blick auf die Eigenmarke von Angling Direct werfen:




"Nicht lieferbar" steht leider dabei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> "Nicht lieferbar" steht leider dabei.


Du würdest da doch eh nicht bestellen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## kuttenkarl

Endlich wieder im Internet. Bei uns war seid Freitag Nachmittag bis Heute Nachmittag Teleon und Internet ausgefallen. Alle 6Std. kam aus Handy eine SMS "die Reparatur dauert noch"  auch Nachts. Nach 5Tagen hat die Telekom es geschaft ein Relais zuwechseln.

Habe noch einen Bericht von unserem Samstagangeln:
Gewässer war ein kleiner Teich.
Ruten Abu Schwingspitze (Rolle Ambidex Super 2411 mit 18 Stroft GTM) und selbstgebaute Sportex mit 4,2m Länge und etwa 50gr. Wurfgewicht (Rolle 3500 Shimano Freilaufrolle mit 22 Stroft GTM).
Futter war CM Feeder gemischt mit Taubenfutter, Forelli, Hanf und Raps.
Schwingspitze mit Futterkorb, Sportex mit Drennan Methodkorb.
Haken war Drennan Spezialist Super Gr. 8.
An der Schwinge bissen ein paar Rotaugen auf Maden. An der Sportex 15 Nash  Ananas Boilie. Es bissen zwei Karpfen von 78 und 72 cm, wunderschöne schlanke Spiegler (der 72 wog 6500gr.). Die Sportex hat geil gearbeitet, der Blank ist schon etwas älter.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## phirania

Heute am See mal etwas aufgeräumt.  
Das Party Volk verscheucht..


----------



## geomas

@kuttenkarl - herzhaftes Petri heil in Deine Richtung - da hats ja ordentlich gerappelt! 
Schön, daß es noch einen Freund der alten ABU Legerlites im AB gibt.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @kuttenkarl!  Bei dem Wetter zwei schöne Spiegler ist ein tolles Resultat.

Du schreibst von Raps - ich hatte darüber schonmal gelesen, dass er ähnlich wie Hanf die Verdauung beschleunigen soll. Aber zur Lockwirkung auf Rotaugen und Co. hab ich keine Infos gefunden. Angelt du regelmäßig mit Raps im Futter und kannst mich/uns in der Hinsicht etwas erhellen?


----------



## geomas

@phirania - gut sieht er aus, Dein See. Hoffentlich ist bald die nächste Angelsession möglich.

@Kochtopf - hier im Netto gibts Tulip (die üblichen 340g-Dosen) noch für 1,79€. 

@Hering58 - na dann laß es mal krachen in Sachen Stipperei in Hamburch. Die Posen sind jetzt nicht Profimaterial, aber prima zum ganz normalen Stippen. 
Ich benutzt genau diese Modelle auch.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania - gut sieht er aus, Dein See. Hoffentlich ist bald die nächste Angelsession möglich.
> 
> @Kochtopf - hier im Netto gibts Tulip (die üblichen 340g-Dosen) noch für 1,79€.
> 
> @Hering58 - na dann laß es mal krachen in Sachen Stipperei in Hamburch. Die Posen sind jetzt nicht Profimaterial, aber prima zum ganz normalen Stippen.
> Ich benutzt genau diese Modelle auch.


Wochenende ist geplant... 
Mit Kollegen oder Alleine.


----------



## geomas

So, durch ein Mißgeschick (Batterie komplett entladen) mußte ich meine alte Karre heute mal so richtig bewegen.
Hab etwas hin- und her-überlegt und mir einen Fluß östlich von Rostock als Ziel genommen.
Sind gut 35km dahin - wohl ausreichend, um die Batterie schön vollzuladen.
Bin nach dem Mittag los, mußte bald umkehren - Angeltasche mit Papieren... vergessen - naja, kann schon mal passieren.

Etwa 15.45 war ich dann am Ziel, der Recknitz. Die heutige Stelle hatte ich mir im August 2017 ausgeguckt und mit der Kompaktkamera dokumentiert.
Dieses Angelgewässer-Fotoarchiv ist echt praktisch. Nun ja - die Stelle war frei, sie war beangelbar, es gab keine negativen Überraschungen.
Die Strömungen in meimem Swim waren „hochkomplex” und kaum nachvollziehbar. Ich habe nicht gelotet, aber es schien relativ tief dort gewesen zu sein.







Hatte die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist und die noch unbenutzte 7ft River Ambush (von der Angling-Direct Eigenmarke Advanta) mit sowie die Budget-Bolo.
Geangelt habe ich dann nur mit den Leger-Ruten. Hab einfache Durchlaufmontagen benutzt, den ersten Biß gab es auf Breadpunch hinter einem kleinen Swimfeeder mit Liquidized Bread. Gleich beim ersten Wurf - sehr ermutigend. War ne Güster von 26cm, na prima!





Auf dem Fluß trieb eine Menge Rohr

Auch der nächste Fisch, eine weitere Güster, biß an der „rechten Rute”. Die „linke Rute” war heute die River Ambush, bestückt mit kleinem 7g-Würfelblei und Vorfach mit Quickstop. Habe dort ebenfalls Breadpunch, aber auch Biomais als Hakenköder benutzt.
Nach einer Weile gab es auch „links” Bisse, die straffere fest verbaute Quivertip zeigte auch die Bisse von den kleinsten Fischen des Tages (Güster von kanpp 15cm) klar an, aber weniger durch ein Durchbiegen, eher durch eine Art „Hochfrequenzgerüttel”.
Hatte dann einen kapitalen Hänger mit Totalabriß auf der rechten Rute, Beißpause, aber letztlich gab es 11 Güstern bis 31cm. Andere Friedfische ließen sich nicht bliccen.

Ist ne schöne ruhige Stelle dort - ein Eisvogel brauste im Tiefflug an mir vorbei, ab und an kamen Hunde-Gassi-Geher mit ihren Vierbeinern des Wegs.
Im Sommer wird dort ne Menge Kraut das Angeln erschweren. Gut möglich, daß ich die kommenden Tage und Wochen nochmal zur Recknitz fahre.
Gut möglich, daß ich es dort dann auch mit der Posenrute probiere.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, durch ein Mißgeschick (Batterie komplett entladen) mußte ich meine alte Karre heute mal so richtig bewegen.
> Hab etwas hin- und her-überlegt und mir einen Fluß östlich von Rostock als Ziel genommen.
> Sind gut 35km dahin - wohl ausreichend, um die Batterie schön vollzuladen.
> Bin nach dem Mittag los, mußte bald umkehren - Angeltasche mit Papieren... vergessen - naja, kann schon mal passieren.
> 
> Etwa 15.45 war ich dann am Ziel, der Recknitz. Die heutige Stelle hatte ich mir im August 2017 ausgeguckt und mit der Kompaktkamera dokumentiert.
> Dieses Angelgewässer-Fotoarchiv ist echt praktisch. Nun ja - die Stelle war frei, sie war beangelbar, es gab keine negativen Überraschungen.
> Die Strömungen in meimem Swim waren „hochkomplex” und kaum nachvollziehbar. Ich habe nicht gelotet, aber es schien relativ tief dort gewesen zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist und die noch unbenutzte 7ft River Ambush (von der Angling-Direct Eigenmarke Advanta) mit sowie die Budget-Bolo.
> Geangelt habe ich dann nur mit den Leger-Ruten. Hab einfache Durchlaufmontagen benutzt, den ersten Biß gab es auf Breadpunch hinter einem kleinen Swimfeeder mit Liquidized Bread. Gleich beim ersten Wurf - sehr ermutigend. War ne Güster von 26cm, na prima!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf dem Fluß trieb eine Menge Rohr
> 
> Auch der nächste Fisch, eine weitere Güster, biß an der „rechten Rute”. Die „linke Rute” war heute die River Ambush, bestückt mit kleinem 7g-Würfelblei und Vorfach mit Quickstop. Habe dort ebenfalls Breadpunch, aber auch Biomais als Hakenköder benutzt.
> Nach einer Weile gab es auch „links” Bisse, die straffere fest verbaute Quivertip zeigte auch die Bisse von den kleinsten Fischen des Tages (Güster von kanpp 15cm) klar an, aber weniger durch ein Durchbiegen, eher durch eine Art „Hochfrequenzgerüttel”.
> Hatte dann einen kapitalen Hänger mit Totalabriß auf der rechten Rute, Beißpause, aber letztlich gab es 11 Güstern bis 31cm. Andere Friedfische ließen sich nicht bliccen.
> 
> Ist ne schöne ruhige Stelle dort - ein Eisvogel brauste im Tiefflug an mir vorbei, ab und an kamen Hunde-Gassi-Geher mit ihren Vierbeinern des Wegs.
> Im Sommer wird dort ne Menge Kraut das Angeln erschweren. Gut möglich, daß ich die kommenden Tage und Wochen nochmal zur Recknitz fahre.
> Gut möglich, daß ich es dort dann auch mit der Posenrute probiere.


Dickes Petri Georg,netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @kuttenkarl!  Bei dem Wetter zwei schöne Spiegler ist ein tolles Resultat.
> 
> Du schreibst von Raps - ich hatte darüber schonmal gelesen, dass er ähnlich wie Hanf die Verdauung beschleunigen soll. Aber zur Lockwirkung auf Rotaugen und Co. hab ich keine Infos gefunden. Angelt du regelmäßig mit Raps im Futter und kannst mich/uns in der Hinsicht etwas erhellen?


Zumindest dürften die Körner auf dem Gewässergrund Schnecken sehr ähnlich sehen (Öfföff hatte mal einen sehr lesenswerten Hanfartikel mit einem Bild von Schnecken am Gewässergrund iirc) und aufgrund der Anbauflächen dürften viele Fische Raps kennen und Energiereiche Nahrung spricht sich schnell herum- sehr interessant!


geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf - hier im Netto gibts Tulip (die üblichen 340g-Dosen) noch für 1,79€.


War heute in drei Geschäften, Lidl, Netto, Rewe, und überalls waren es 2,29 EUR egal ob Innenstadt oder Land. Dafür habe ich heute Weißbrot ergattern können. Dazu noch zwei Dosen Mais und eine Dose Ananas um mit ihrem Saft den Mais zu pimpen - ab morgen habe ich größtenteils Homeoffice in der Spätschicht (angesichts der Umstände müssen wir die Heimarbeitenden auf zwei chargen aufteilen damit die Server das schultern) von14:00 bis 22:00 - da wird sicher der ein oder andere morgendliche Ausflug an meine Fulle drinne sein


----------



## phirania

Wünsche allen die in den nächsten Tagen unterwegs sind viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Petri heil gen Norden. Schöner Bericht. So was lese ich gerne nach der Arbeit zum runterkommen. 
Ab Sonntag soll ja so richtig der Frühling durchstarten. Dann weiß ich schon, was ich Sonntag mache. Aber meine teuerste weiß es noch nicht. Man kann ja eh nichts großartiges unternehmen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo Tobias 85,

Raps ist eigentlich nur ein Versuch von mir, habe vor Jahren mal davon gelesen. Habe letzdes Jahr vom Bauern je 20l Raps und Weizen umsonst bekommen, also ausprobieren. Ob es was bringt, weiß ich nicht. Demnächst könnte man das mal näher ausprobieren.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Kochtopf

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias 85,
> 
> Raps ist eigentlich nur ein Versuch von mir, habe vor Jahren mal davon gelesen. Habe letzdes Jahr vom Bauern je 20l Raps und Weizen umsonst bekommen, also ausprobieren. Ob es was bringt, weiß ich nicht. Demnächst könnte man das mal näher ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


wie bereitest du ihn vor und hast du schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt Raps als Hakenköder zu nehmen?
Blöd ist halt, dass man mit dem Suchbegriff "Rape Bait" eher nicht angelrelevante Dinge findet


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Toller Bericht, tolle Bilder, tolles Ergebnis - Petri Heil!

Ich glaube übrigens, dass ich den Bach kenne. Wir haben mal in einem winzigen Dorf namens Liepen (bei Tessin) geurlaubt und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hieß das Gewässer in der Nähe so.


----------



## geomas

Ich habe eher Leinsamen auf dem Zettel, aber der Zettel ist ohnehin schon lang. 
Mal sehen, was sich davon probieren läßt. Mit Weizen will ich auch noch mal großflächig angreifen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, durch ein Mißgeschick (Batterie komplett entladen) mußte ich meine alte Karre heute mal so richtig bewegen.
> Hab etwas hin- und her-überlegt und mir einen Fluß östlich von Rostock als Ziel genommen.
> Sind gut 35km dahin - wohl ausreichend, um die Batterie schön vollzuladen.
> Bin nach dem Mittag los, mußte bald umkehren - Angeltasche mit Papieren... vergessen - naja, kann schon mal passieren.
> 
> Etwa 15.45 war ich dann am Ziel, der Recknitz. Die heutige Stelle hatte ich mir im August 2017 ausgeguckt und mit der Kompaktkamera dokumentiert.
> Dieses Angelgewässer-Fotoarchiv ist echt praktisch. Nun ja - die Stelle war frei, sie war beangelbar, es gab keine negativen Überraschungen.
> Die Strömungen in meimem Swim waren „hochkomplex” und kaum nachvollziehbar. Ich habe nicht gelotet, aber es schien relativ tief dort gewesen zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist und die noch unbenutzte 7ft River Ambush (von der Angling-Direct Eigenmarke Advanta) mit sowie die Budget-Bolo.
> Geangelt habe ich dann nur mit den Leger-Ruten. Hab einfache Durchlaufmontagen benutzt, den ersten Biß gab es auf Breadpunch hinter einem kleinen Swimfeeder mit Liquidized Bread. Gleich beim ersten Wurf - sehr ermutigend. War ne Güster von 26cm, na prima!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf dem Fluß trieb eine Menge Rohr
> 
> Auch der nächste Fisch, eine weitere Güster, biß an der „rechten Rute”. Die „linke Rute” war heute die River Ambush, bestückt mit kleinem 7g-Würfelblei und Vorfach mit Quickstop. Habe dort ebenfalls Breadpunch, aber auch Biomais als Hakenköder benutzt.
> Nach einer Weile gab es auch „links” Bisse, die straffere fest verbaute Quivertip zeigte auch die Bisse von den kleinsten Fischen des Tages (Güster von kanpp 15cm) klar an, aber weniger durch ein Durchbiegen, eher durch eine Art „Hochfrequenzgerüttel”.
> Hatte dann einen kapitalen Hänger mit Totalabriß auf der rechten Rute, Beißpause, aber letztlich gab es 11 Güstern bis 31cm. Andere Friedfische ließen sich nicht bliccen.
> 
> Ist ne schöne ruhige Stelle dort - ein Eisvogel brauste im Tiefflug an mir vorbei, ab und an kamen Hunde-Gassi-Geher mit ihren Vierbeinern des Wegs.
> Im Sommer wird dort ne Menge Kraut das Angeln erschweren. Gut möglich, daß ich die kommenden Tage und Wochen nochmal zur Recknitz fahre.
> Gut möglich, daß ich es dort dann auch mit der Posenrute probiere.


Die Ambush ist aber ein ganz schön moppeliges Mädsche im Vergleich zur Darent Valley. Petri zu den Bliccas, danke für das krumme Wortspiel undvor allem für den fachgerecht bebilderten Angelbericht


----------



## Mescalero

Wir haben gerade Besuch aus Indien, die Küche quillt über vor allen möglichen Dals - fast alles davon kann ich mir sehr gut als Köder vorstellen. Besonders Mungbohnen, evtl. leicht angekeimt. Oder unsere heimischen Linsen, die keimen auch recht leicht. Kichererbsen, Kidneybohnen usw. sind ja bekannt. Wenn man die Getreide noch dazunimmt, ergibt sich ein fast endloses Feld zum Experimentieren...


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> @geomas
> Toller Bericht, tolle Bilder, tolles Ergebnis - Petri Heil!
> 
> Ich glaube übrigens, dass ich den Bach kenne. Wir haben mal in einem winzigen Dorf namens Liepen (bei Tessin) geurlaubt und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hieß das Gewässer in der Nähe so.



Danke und ja, genau - an Liepen fließt die Recknitz vorbei. Wunderschöne Landschaft!
Da in der Nähe habe ich im Herbst 2017 das bislang einzige Mal in diesem Flüßchen geangelt (Ukelei und Kleinbarsch, so ich mich recht erinnere).
Da sind die agilen Güstern von heute ne echte Steigerung ;-)


@Kochtopf - danke! Ja, die River Ambush ist alles andere als eine filigrane Rute. Aber sie hat ihren Job gut gemacht und fühlte sich keineswegs „stockig” an.
Einige andere Angelstellen in der Nähe sind nur mit sehr kurzen Ruten zu beangeln. Heute war aber massig Platz. 
Die DV macht echt Spaß und ich finde die Biegekurve mit der festeren Wechselspitze (die mit den abstehenden, also „normalen” Ringen) absolut untadelig.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Kochtopf schrieb:


> wie bereitest du ihn vor und hast du schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt Raps als Hakenköder zu nehmen?
> Blöd ist halt, dass man mit dem Suchbegriff "Rape Bait" eher nicht angelrelevante Dinge findet


den Raps habe ich zusammen mit Hanf gekocht, als Hakenköder kann ich ihn mir nur angeklebt (Sekundenkleber) vorstellen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Moinsen moinsen moinsen hier aus dem hohen Norden
So ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit der barben angelei und dieses Jahr soll es dann endlich soweit sein. 
Ich fahre mit meiner Frau an den Rhein denke so über Ostern wo hin genau wissen wir noch nicht da wir uns dort überhaupt nicht auskennen (vieleicht hat einer ein paar Tips oder den ein oder anderen Platz wo wir es versuchen könnten? 
Wir Fischen beide die browning Argon 420 mit 200 G wurfgewicht dazu die 760 black magig Rolle mit der wir auch an der Elbe immer angeln. 
Da wir nur 2 tage Zeit haben und wir uns wie gesagt gar nicht in diese Richtung auskennen wären wir super dankbar über Hilfe. 
Dankeschön schon mal grüße Marc und danni


----------



## Andal

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Moinsen moinsen moinsen hier aus dem hohen Norden
> So ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit der barben angelei und dieses Jahr soll es dann endlich soweit sein.
> Ich fahre mit meiner Frau an den Rhein denke so über Ostern wo hin genau wissen wir noch nicht da wir uns dort überhaupt nicht auskennen (vieleicht hat einer ein paar Tips oder den ein oder anderen Platz wo wir es versuchen könnten?
> Wir Fischen beide die browning Argon 420 mit 200 G wurfgewicht dazu die 760 black magig Rolle mit der wir auch an der Elbe immer angeln.
> Da wir nur 2 tage Zeit haben und wir uns wie gesagt gar nicht in diese Richtung auskennen wären wir super dankbar über Hilfe.
> Dankeschön schon mal grüße Marc und danni


Ich will versuchen, das mal auf einen Nenner zu bringen, Rhein, Ostern und Barben. Vorausgesetzt, man darf wieder reisen.

Zuerst sucht nach einer Strecke OHNE Buhnen. Denn dort wird es zugehen, wie auf dem Rummel.

Sonst ist es recht einfach. Bei euren Ruten handelt es sich ja um Feederruten - das passt und lässt sich auch auf der freien Strecke gut fischen. Dazu Browning Easy Cheese ins Körbchen und Käse, oder Maden an den Haken. Ihr müsst auch nicht mit endschweren Körben "in die Farrinne" werfen. Maximal an die Strömungskante reicht. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind quer in den Strom reichende Querverbaue, die es überströmt, viel besser, auch wenn die noch so klein sind. Recht viel mehr muss man eigentlich nicht sagen, weil sie wirklich überall sind und sein können. Einzig eines vielleicht noch:

Besser der Stern scheint nicht so direkt aufs Wasser. Ggf. dann besser erst gegen Abend ausrücken...!


----------



## Waller Michel

Moin Männer 
Ab nächste Woche Montag sind für hier 21 Grad gemeldet ! Ich hoffe das ist kein Aprilscherz? 
Heute Morgen hatte ich jedenfalls noch kräftig Eis gekratzt 
Wenn dem wirklich so kommt, werde ich doch reichlich am Wasser sein! 
Aber ganz glauben kann ich es noch nicht  

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hanf gekocht,



Jaaaa ist das denn legal ?


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Guten Morgen Andal danke erst mal für deine Antwort. 
Wir hoffen natürlich das es mit dem Reisen dann beschränkt geduldet wird da wir ja in einem Haushalt leben und auch gemeinsam angeln dennoch mit Abstand, da wir bei uns im Verein (obwohl wir die Leute vom ordnungsamt gut kennen) auch schon ermahnt wurde das wir dann doch 3 m auseinander sitzen sollten. 
Da wir aber auch gebeinsam Tandem Fischen ist es für uns beim Training nicht immer einfach aber wenn Regeln aufgestellt werden halten wir uns auch daran. 
So nun zum eigentlichem Thema, warum eine Strecke ohne Buhnen? 
Sollten wir dann besser auf kiesige oder sandige Strände achten wo die fahrrine nicht so weit entfernt ist? 
Zum Futter ja wir Fischen nur browning. 
Wir sind im browning angelkumpel Team stade letztes Jahr eingetreten und dadurch ist unser Equipment halt ausgelegt auf browning. 
Wir dachten so an Körbe zwischen 80 und 150 gramm
6bis 8 ltr maden dazu maden kleber um sie an den Platz zu bekommen 1 m vorfach und eine Mischung aus easy chesy und Black halibutt. 
Obwohl meine Frau drauf brennt es mit fruhstucksfleich auszuprobieren 
Gibt es einen besonderen Abschnitt am rhein den du empfehlen kannst zb eher Kölner Raum, Bonner Raum, Neuwieder Raum? 
Strecke bzw Plätze suche ich mir über Google maps raus nur den gesamten Rhein wollt ich nun nicht mit maps absuchen


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> Ab nächste Woche Montag sind für hier 21 Grad gemeldet ! Ich hoffe das ist kein Aprilscherz?
> Heute Morgen hatte ich jedenfalls noch kräftig Eis gekratzt
> Wenn dem wirklich so kommt, werde ich doch reichlich am Wasser sein!
> Aber ganz glauben kann ich es noch nicht
> 
> LG


Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu der Güstern-Parade, Georg! 



geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe eher Leinsamen auf dem Zettel, aber der Zettel ist ohnehin schon lang.
> Mal sehen, was sich davon probieren läßt. Mit Weizen will ich auch noch mal großflächig angreifen.



Leinsamen kenn ich nur geschrotet als aktiver Futterpartikel im Rotaugenfutter (Fanta). Ungeschrotet bilden die im Wasser eine dicke geschmacksneutrale Schleimschicht um das ganze Korn, das macht mich erst mal skeptisch.

@Kochtopf: Die Schneckenvergleiche vom Hanf kenne ich auch, aber Hanf wirkt ja zusätzlich auch über den intensiven Eigengeruch, vgl. Hanfmehl. Wäre spannend, wenn das bei Raps auch so wäre, den sollte man ja vergleichsweise günstig bekommen. Mir fällt grade auch ein, dass ich möglicherweise auch mal was von Rapspresskuchen im Futter gelesen habe...


----------



## Fr33

Selbst wenn es am WE wieder 20Grad werden soll - das Wasser ist nach wie vor kalt und die Fische träge. Bin die letzen beiden Wochenden los gewesen und 2 x nicht mal nen Zupfer bekommen. Lass das mal ne Woche konstant 15-17 Grad draußen haben und keinen Fost mehr die Nächte....


----------



## Tobias85

Kurzrecherche zu Rapspresskuchen ergab: Proteinhaltig, angenehm herber Geruch und mittlere Bindung. Auf Rapskörner stehen wohl vor allem Rotaugen und Brassen. Also durchaus einen Versuch wert denke ich, aber wie bei Geo gilt auch hier: Die Liste wird immer länger...


----------



## rhinefisher

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Moinsen moinsen moinsen hier aus dem hohen Norden
> So ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit der barben angelei und dieses Jahr soll es dann endlich soweit sein.
> Ich fahre mit meiner Frau an den Rhein denke so über Ostern wo hin genau wissen wir noch nicht da wir uns dort überhaupt nicht auskennen (vieleicht hat einer ein paar Tips oder den ein oder anderen Platz wo wir es versuchen könnten?
> Wir Fischen beide die browning Argon 420 mit 200 G wurfgewicht dazu die 760 black magig Rolle mit der wir auch an der Elbe immer angeln.
> Da wir nur 2 tage Zeit haben und wir uns wie gesagt gar nicht in diese Richtung auskennen wären wir super dankbar über Hilfe.
> Dankeschön schon mal grüße Marc und danni



Nette Anreise für ein Paar Barben... .
Versuchs mal hier im Krefelder Raum: Stromauf des Krefelder Jachtclubs und Stromab der Autobahnbrücke A 44 kann man an beiden Ufern recht gut auf Barbe Fischen.
Wichtig ist eine "Rennstrecke", also einen Bereich wo der Rhein relativ gerade fließt und keine Buhnen im Weg stehen.
6-8l Maden und 20kg Futter sind ne gute Idee, so sollten sich schon einige Fische fangen lassen.
Als Köder ist für mich ein großes Stück herzhafter Käse unschlagbar.. .
Es ist nicht dumm, vor dem Angeln einen Korb über den Boden treiben zu lassen um die Struktur zu erkennen - Ihr braucht hindernißfreien Kiesgrund.
Kontaktiere mich einige Tage vor eurer Abreise - dann weiß ich genaueres, der Wasserstand ist nicht ganz unwichtig, und wir telefonieren mal... .


----------



## Vilacasawenders

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nette Anreise für ein Paar Barben... .
> Versuchs mal hier im Krefelder Raum: Stromauf des Krefelder Jachtclubs und Stromab der Autobahnbrücke A 44 kann man an beiden Ufern recht gut auf Barbe Fischen.
> Wichtig ist eine "Rennstrecke", also einen Bereich wo der Rhein relativ gerade fließt und keine Buhnen im Weg stehen.
> 6-8l Maden und 20kg Futter sind ne gute Idee, so sollten sich schon einige Fische fangen lassen.
> Als Köder ist für mich ein großes Stück herzhafter Käse unschlagbar.. .
> Es ist nicht dumm, vor dem Angeln einen Korb über den Boden treiben zu lassen um die Struktur zu erkennen - Ihr braucht hindernißfreien Kiesgrund.
> Kontaktiere mich einige Tage vor eurer Abreise - dann weiß ich genaueres, der Wasserstand ist nicht ganz unwichtig, und wir telefonieren mal... .


Hi super danke für deine Antwort 
Ja na klar ist es eine kleine Reise aber da wir beide heiß drauf sind unsere ersten barben zu beangeln und wir dies hier oben eher schlecht ausführen können ist uns der Weg es halt wert. 
Mit der Autobahn Brücke meinst du die Flughafen Brücke gegenüber der Messe? 
Und mit dem Jachthafen meinst du in der Nähe der Brücke b288? 
Frage nur so konkret das wir schauen können wegen Übernachtungsmoglochkeiten in der Nähe da hotels ja zur Zeit nur an firmen vermieten. 
Klar können wir gerne telefonieren schreib mir mal per pn deine Nummer dann antworte ich rasch. 
Tausend Dank schon mal


----------



## Orothred

Für mich gehts am Samstag an einen Vereinssee, an dem ich noch nicht war, da drin solls ganz gute Brassen geben und auch Karpfen. Geplant sind zwei Grundmontagen, eine mit Boilie, eine mit Pellets und eine Posenmontage mit Maden.

Mal sehen, ob was geht. Hab ein bisschen Angst, dass das Wasser noch zu kalt ist.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Probier es aus.
Am Saisonbeginn ist das ja jedes Jahr so, dass man sich erstmal rantasten muss.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jaaaa ist das denn legal ?


Rauchen Jaaa
Kochen schmeckt nicht..


----------



## Kochtopf

Aktuell sind Fliessgewässer erfolgsversprechender abe rich wünsche dir viel Petri heil @Orothred


----------



## Fr33

Zum Thema Barben.... als ich noch den Rhein unsicher gemacht hatte, war ich auch im Frühjahr los. Da gingen auch ein paar Barben - aber der Herbst war nicht zu schlagen. Weiss nicht wie aktiv die Grundeln inzwischen schon sind. Aber ggf, mal Miniboilies in rot / weiss einpacken.....


----------



## Thomas.

war gerade einkaufen und wollte auch Tulip mitnehmen war leider ausverkauft, dann habe ich in der Tierfutter Abteilung 
das hier gesehen 
	

		
			
		

		
	






ist wahrscheinlich fast das selbe


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> war gerade einkaufen und wollte auch Tulip mitnehmen war leider ausverkauft, dann habe ich in der Tierfutter Abteilung
> das hier gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341935
> 
> ist wahrscheinlich fast das selbe
> Anhang anzeigen 341936


Sinken oder auftreiben, dass ist hier die Frage! Ich freue mich auf deinen Bericht


----------



## rhinefisher

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Hi super danke für deine Antwort
> Ja na klar ist es eine kleine Reise aber da wir beide heiß drauf sind unsere ersten barben zu beangeln und wir dies hier oben eher schlecht ausführen können ist uns der Weg es halt wert.
> Mit der Autobahn Brücke meinst du die Flughafen Brücke gegenüber der Messe?
> Und mit dem Jachthafen meinst du in der Nähe der Brücke b288?
> Frage nur so konkret das wir schauen können wegen Übernachtungsmoglochkeiten in der Nähe da hotels ja zur Zeit nur an firmen vermieten.
> Klar können wir gerne telefonieren schreib mir mal per pn deine Nummer dann antworte ich rasch.
> Tausend Dank schon mal



Ja genau - a44 bei Meerbusch und der Jachthafen liegt 2,5km Stromauf von der 288.
Wenn ihr nicht empfindlich seid, könnt ihr doch einfach am Wasser schlafen - gerade oberhalb vom Jachthafen ist es sehr schön.. .
Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit zum telefonieren, aber morgen Früh hast Du meine Nummer im Postfach... .


----------



## kuttenkarl

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> an die Rollengurus und andere ich suche für eine Quantum Energy Metal EM 7-1 einen Bremsknopf. Vieleicht hat ja jemand so einen Knopf oder eine defekte Rolle. Wollte es unter Suche reinstellen, funktioniert bei mir Compter Legasteniker nicht.
> 
> Gruß Gerd
> Hurra,
> habe einen Bremsknopf von Herrn Rieper bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Super hatte es mir auf mappes angeschaut schöne Gegend da  
Zelten hatten wir auch dran gedacht nur wussten wir nicht ob es dort erlaubt ist, aber aufgrund deiner Aussage dann wohl doch 
Noch eine Frage wo bekommen wir für den Abschnitt im Vorfeld Karten her? 
Da Ostern ja alles zu hat?


----------



## Vilacasawenders

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja genau - a44 bei Meerbusch und der Jachthafen liegt 2,5km Stromauf von der 288.
> Wenn ihr nicht empfindlich seid, könnt ihr doch einfach am Wasser schlafen - gerade oberhalb vom Jachthafen ist es sehr schön.. .
> Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit zum telefonieren, aber morgen Früh hast Du meine Nummer im Postfach... .



Ach so und ähm wie hinterlege ich dort meine Nummer?
Morgen früh passt mir gut hab spatschicht und muss erst um 12 los zur Arbeit.
Kannst also so ab 9 durch klingeln


Fr33 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Barben.... als ich noch den Rhein unsicher gemacht hatte, war ich auch im Frühjahr los. Da gingen auch ein paar Barben - aber der Herbst war nicht zu schlagen. Weiss nicht wie aktiv die Grundeln inzwischen schon sind. Aber ggf, mal Miniboilies in rot / weiss einpacken.....


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aktuell sind Fliessgewässer erfolgsversprechender abe rich wünsche dir viel Petri heil @Orothred



Dem kann ich nur zu stimmen, unsere vereinsgewässer sprich seen ist es echt schwer zur Zeit noch Fisch zu bekommen. 
Es sei den die Sonne kommt heraus und dann im Sonnenschein mim slow sinking an der feederrute dann klappt es zumindest bei uns aber trotzdem Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich hinterlege meine Nummer in deinem Postfach hier im Forum.
Tja.... Karten..... gute Frage... weiß ich auch nicht... .
Da habe ich ja garnicht dran gedacht.....


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Fr33 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Barben.... als ich noch den Rhein unsicher gemacht hatte, war ich auch im Frühjahr los. Da gingen auch ein paar Barben - aber der Herbst war nicht zu schlagen. Weiss nicht wie aktiv die Grundeln inzwischen schon sind. Aber ggf, mal Miniboilies in rot / weiss einpacken.....



Super Idee
Dann pack ich die method feeder mal noch mit ein


----------



## phirania

Thomas. schrieb:


> war gerade einkaufen und wollte auch Tulip mitnehmen war leider ausverkauft, dann habe ich in der Tierfutter Abteilung
> das hier gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341935
> 
> ist wahrscheinlich fast das selbe
> Anhang anzeigen 341936


Nicht das die Fische anfangen zu bellen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolles Video hier von Bowler. Guck ich ir gerade an:


----------



## Kochtopf

So, habe jetzt LB und Mais vorbereitet und kann jederzeit starten. Mais habe ich eine Dose dreigeteilt: Natur mit Salz, Mit 5 Gewürz Puder und Top Secret Cannabis Liquid Salz und Sojasauce, mit Dosenananassaft und Salz.
Bin nach dem Sonntag heiß wie Frittenfett


----------



## rhinefisher

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Super hatte es mir auf mappes angeschaut schöne Gegend da
> Zelten hatten wir auch dran gedacht nur wussten wir nicht ob es dort erlaubt ist, aber aufgrund deiner Aussage dann wohl doch
> Noch eine Frage wo bekommen wir für den Abschnitt im Vorfeld Karten her?
> Da Ostern ja alles zu hat?



Versuchs mal hier:








						Online-Vertrieb von 3-Tagesscheinen - Rheinfischereigenossenschaft NRW
					

Als neuen Service für Kurzentschlossene und Gastangler, die außerhalb unseres Verkaufsstellennetzes oder an Sonn- und Feiertagen kurzfristig einen Erlaubnisschein […]




					www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de
				



Übernachten und Grillen ist bei uns hier am Rhein kein Problem.
Solange man sich vernünftig benimmt und seinen Müll mitnimmt ist Alles gut.. .

PS: Die Erlaunißscheine sind für den Rhein in NRW gültig, mit Ausnahme einiger Verbotszonen.


----------



## Vilacasawenders

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Versuchs mal hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online-Vertrieb von 3-Tagesscheinen - Rheinfischereigenossenschaft NRW
> 
> 
> Als neuen Service für Kurzentschlossene und Gastangler, die außerhalb unseres Verkaufsstellennetzes oder an Sonn- und Feiertagen kurzfristig einen Erlaubnisschein […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Übernachten und Grillen ist bei uns hier am Rhein kein Problem.
> Solange man sich vernünftig benimmt und seinen Müll mitnimmt ist Alles gut.. .
> 
> PS: Die Erlaunißscheine sind für den Rhein in NRW gültig, mit Ausnahme einiger Verbotszonen.



Ja top danke meld ich mich direkt mal an


----------



## rhinefisher

Schau mal in dein Postfach... .


----------



## Andal

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Andal danke erst mal für deine Antwort.
> Wir hoffen natürlich das es mit dem Reisen dann beschränkt geduldet wird da wir ja in einem Haushalt leben und auch gemeinsam angeln dennoch mit Abstand, da wir bei uns im Verein (obwohl wir die Leute vom ordnungsamt gut kennen) auch schon ermahnt wurde das wir dann doch 3 m auseinander sitzen sollten.
> Da wir aber auch gebeinsam Tandem Fischen ist es für uns beim Training nicht immer einfach aber wenn Regeln aufgestellt werden halten wir uns auch daran.
> So nun zum eigentlichem Thema, warum eine Strecke ohne Buhnen?
> Sollten wir dann besser auf kiesige oder sandige Strände achten wo die fahrrine nicht so weit entfernt ist?
> Zum Futter ja wir Fischen nur browning.
> Wir sind im browning angelkumpel Team stade letztes Jahr eingetreten und dadurch ist unser Equipment halt ausgelegt auf browning.
> Wir dachten so an Körbe zwischen 80 und 150 gramm
> 6bis 8 ltr maden dazu maden kleber um sie an den Platz zu bekommen 1 m vorfach und eine Mischung aus easy chesy und Black halibutt.
> Obwohl meine Frau drauf brennt es mit fruhstucksfleich auszuprobieren
> Gibt es einen besonderen Abschnitt am rhein den du empfehlen kannst zb eher Kölner Raum, Bonner Raum, Neuwieder Raum?
> Strecke bzw Plätze suche ich mir über Google maps raus nur den gesamten Rhein wollt ich nun nicht mit maps absuchen


Warum keine Buhnen? Weil sich da, Reisefreiheiten wieder vorausgesetzt, alles herumtreiben wird, was mindestens eine Angel besitzt. Für euch sollte gelten: Je weiter der Fußweg vom Parkplatz, desto besser und angenehmer. Ich befische hier den Abschnitt zwischen Neuwied und Linz (RLP), rechtsseitig. Sandige Gründe haben wir quasi gar keine. Hier ist es kiesig, bis sehr grobsteinig.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Barben.... als ich noch den Rhein unsicher gemacht hatte, war ich auch im Frühjahr los. Da gingen auch ein paar Barben - aber der Herbst war nicht zu schlagen. Weiss nicht wie aktiv die Grundeln inzwischen schon sind. Aber ggf, mal Miniboilies in rot / weiss einpacken.....


Der Ansatz mit den kleinen Boilies und den Pellets ist auch meiner. Allerdings auch eher britisch lastig. Also mit eher kleinem Gerät und an mehreren Stellen nacheinander.

Unter dem Strich denke ich, dass ihr als Feeder-Tamdem an den Stellen, die euch der Rheinfischer empfiehlt, besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Andal schrieb:


> Warum keine Buhnen? Weil sich da, Reisefreiheiten wieder vorausgesetzt, alles herumtreiben wird, was mindestens eine Angel besitzt. Für euch sollte gelten: Je weiter der Fußweg vom Parkplatz, desto besser und angenehmer. Ich befische hier den Abschnitt zwischen Neuwied und Linz (RLP), rechtsseitig. Sandige Gründe haben wir quasi gar keine. Hier ist es kiesig, bis sehr grobsteinig.
> 
> 
> Der Ansatz mit den kleinen Boilies und den Pellets ist auch meiner. Allerdings auch eher britisch lastig. Also mit eher kleinem Gerät und an mehreren Stellen nacheinander.
> 
> Unter dem Strich denke ich, dass ihr als Feeder-Tamdem an den Stellen, die euch der Rheinfischer empfiehlt, besser aufgehoben.


Ach so deswegen super danke für die Info hab ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht aber jetzt wo du es sagst leuchtet es mir ein. 
Fusswege damit haben wir keine probleme unsere kiepen besitzen ein Rollen Komfort system heißt es passt alles drauf futteral, eimer Kescher bzw setzkeschertasche zusätzliches Futter und und und dann noch nen Rucksack und los geht's. 
Selbst meine Frau ist damit super zufrieden und findet es easy going wenn Dann mal nen km fusmarsch angesagt ist.


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt LB und Mais vorbereitet und kann jederzeit starten. Mais habe ich eine Dose dreigeteilt: Natur mit Salz, Mit 5 Gewürz Puder und Top Secret Cannabis Liquid Salz und Sojasauce, mit Dosenananassaft und Salz.
> Bin nach dem Sonntag heiß wie Frittenfett


Das hört sich ja mal nach ner guten Mischung an dann bin ich mal gespannt aufs Ergebnis


----------



## Andal

Ich gehe sogar so weit, dass ich selbst an "bürgerlichen Wochenenden" nicht an den Rhein runtergehe und ihn den anderen Freizeitlern überlasse. Ich habe aber auch den Luxus, dass ich Rentner bin und auch bloss 300 m zu Fuss ans Wasser habe.


----------



## Tricast

@ Vilacasawenders : Da plant Ihr aber schon sehr frühzeitig Euren Angeltrip über Ostern an den Rhein. Denn dieses Ostern könnt Ihr doch wohl nicht gemeint haben??

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Bin eben von einem kurzen Ausflug zum Vereinssee zurück, zunächst hat auf #12 Haken an der Mätsch nichts gebissen, nicht einmal gezupft. Stunde später: Eine leichtere Montage und 16er brachten wohl allerhand Rotaugen und -federn aber keine 20+, die meisten deutlich kleiner.

Schön war es trotzdem, die Sonne tat gut und ein freundlicher Mitbürger, der interessante Angelgeschichten aus seiner türkischen Heimat zum Besten gab.


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar so weit, dass ich selbst an "bürgerlichen Wochenenden" nicht an den Rhein runtergehe und ihn den anderen Freizeitlern überlasse. Ich habe aber auch den Luxus, dass ich Rentner bin und auch bloss 300 m zu Fuss ans Wasser habe.


Da bin ich noch ein wenig von entfernt aber ich finde es total cool das du es so genießt dann die zeit


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Tricast schrieb:


> @ Vilacasawenders : Da plant Ihr aber schon sehr frühzeitig Euren Angeltrip über Ostern an den Rhein. Denn dieses Ostern könnt Ihr doch wohl nicht gemeint haben??
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hi natürlich, sind ja noch 1 Woche und ein bisschen Zeit dafür 
Wir sind eher kurzentschlossen als lang zu planen


----------



## Andal

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Da bin ich noch ein wenig von entfernt aber ich finde es total cool das du es so genießt dann die zeit


Ich nehme das, was kommt. Aber ich dachte auch, dass mir das mit dem Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner nie passiert und schwupps, kaum drei Herzinfarkte weiter ist es so...!


----------



## Tricast

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Hi natürlich, sind ja noch 1 Woche und ein bisschen Zeit dafür
> Wir sind eher kurzentschlossen als lang zu planen


Irgendwie scheinst Du das nicht verstanden zu haben! Wenn Ihr aus dem hohen Norden kommt braucht doch keiner in dieser Zeit quer durch die Republik zum Angeln zu fahren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Andal schrieb:


> Ich nehme das, was kommt. Aber ich dachte auch, dass mir das mit dem Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner nie passiert und schwupps, kaum drei Herzinfarkte weiter ist es so...!


Oh ha ich hätte jetzt gedacht es wäre auf altersbezogene Rente also arbeitsjahre voll und Rente. 
Dann verstehe ich auch warum du die Feiertage meidest. 
Dann erst mal weiterhin bleib gesund


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Tricast schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinst Du das nicht verstanden zu haben! Wenn Ihr aus dem hohen Norden kommt braucht doch keiner in dieser Zeit quer durch die Republik zum Angeln zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ach so, hättest es auch direkt schreiben können (wegen Corona) dann hätte ich es direkt verstanden.


----------



## rhinefisher

He he he - es sieht so aus, als hätte ich morgen von 9 bis 11 die Gelegenheit ans Wasser zu kommen....
Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein Fisch.
Eigentlich viel zu kalt fürn alten Mann...


----------



## Andal

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Oh ha ich hätte jetzt gedacht es wäre auf altersbezogene Rente also arbeitsjahre voll und Rente.
> Dann verstehe ich auch warum du die Feiertage meidest.
> Dann erst mal weiterhin bleib gesund


Ich würde auch als Milliardär bestimmte Tage meiden - ich stehe nicht auf allgemeinen Rummel.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin eben von einem kurzen Ausflug zum Vereinssee zurück, zunächst hat auf #12 Haken an der Mätsch nichts gebissen, nicht einmal gezupft. Stunde später: Eine leichtere Montage und 16er brachten wohl allerhand Rotaugen und -federn aber keine 20+, die meisten deutlich kleiner.
> 
> Schön war es trotzdem, die Sonne tat gut und ein freundlicher Mitbürger, der interessante Angelgeschichten aus seiner türkischen Heimat zum Besten gab.


Dickes Petri,schönes Wetter hattest du auch noch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde auch als Milliardär bestimmte Tage meiden - ich stehe nicht auf allgemeinen Rummel.


Als Milliardär würdest Du den ganzen Rhein meiden - deine Angelyacht hätte viel zuviel Tiefgang...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Als Milliardär würdest Du den ganzen Rhein meiden - deine Angelyacht hätte viel zuviel Tiefgang...


Ich würde mir vor der Yacht ein ansehnliches Stück Land kaufen, wasserreich und abseits gelegen. Dort eher krude, aber mit handverlesenen Brüdern der Fischwaid, Symposien und allerlei Schabernack nachgehen. 

Und der umgebaute Fischkutter läge sicher irgendwo im hohen Norden... und wäre bestimmt kein Plastiktürstopper im Hafen von St. Pipapapo im Süden!


----------



## Mescalero

Dann würde Andal wohl den Rhein komplett pachten und entsprechend ausbaggern lassen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Mescalero!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde auch als Milliardär bestimmte Tage meiden - ich stehe nicht auf allgemeinen Rummel.


Ich würde als Milliardär im Zweifel meinen privaten Sicherheitsdienst räumen lassen


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Tricast schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinst Du das nicht verstanden zu haben! Wenn Ihr aus dem hohen Norden kommt braucht doch keiner in dieser Zeit quer durch die Republik zum Angeln zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hi hättest es auch direkt sagen können das du Corona meinst. 
Aber meine Frau und ich wohnen zusammen, wir campen dort und müssen auch nicht einkaufen oder Köder beschaffen. 
Das heißt nur sie und ich und kein anderer, daher sehe ich meinerseits kein Problem darin. 
Aus gesetzeslage weiß ich es halt nicht ob es dort schon sperren gibt.? 
Wenn da jemand was zu weiß bin ich gern bereit es mir anzuhören.


----------



## Mescalero

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dann würde Andal wohl den Rhein komplett pachten und entsprechend ausbaggern lassen.


Und die Angelkarten nur an Ükelmitglieder ausgeben.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde als Milliardär im Zweifel meinen privaten Sicherheitsdienst räumen lassen


Nö, nö...... wenn sie dich in dem finanziellen Zustand für einen Penner halten und in Frieden lassen, kann man es langsam als erreicht ansehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Hi hättest es auch direkt sagen können das du Corona meinst.
> Aber meine Frau und ich wohnen zusammen, wir campen dort und müssen auch nicht einkaufen oder Köder beschaffen.
> Das heißt nur sie und ich und kein anderer, daher sehe ich meinerseits kein Problem darin.
> Aus gesetzeslage weiß ich es halt nicht ob es dort schon sperren gibt.?
> Wenn da jemand was zu weiß bin ich gern bereit es mir anzuhören.


Nun, ich würde damit rechnen kontrolliert zu werden mit einem fremden Kennzeichen und einem Campingfahrzeug- Campingplätze sind wie ich das sehe zu, was macht ihr wenn die Stellplätze die es sonst gibt auch dicht sind? 
Davon ab halte ich deine Aussage "wir kommen doch mit niemanden in Kontakt" in der derzeitigen Situation bestenfalls für naiv und ich würde dich bitten, es nochmal zu überdenken oder wenigstens hier nicht zu thematisieren da dies durchaus ein vermeidbares Thema mit Streitpotential ist


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nun, ich würde damit rechnen kontrolliert zu werden mit einem fremden Kennzeichen und einem Campingfahrzeug- Campingplätze sind wie ich das sehe zu, was macht ihr wenn die Stellplätze die es sonst gibt auch dicht sind?
> Davon ab halte ich deine Aussage "wir kommen doch mit niemanden in Kontakt" in der derzeitigen Situation bestenfalls für naiv und ich würde dich bitten, es nochmal zu überdenken oder wenigstens hier nicht zu thematisieren da dies durchaus ein vermeidbares Thema mit Streitpotential ist


OK dann belassen wir es hier mit, danke


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nun, ich würde damit rechnen kontrolliert zu werden mit einem fremden Kennzeichen und einem Campingfahrzeug- Campingplätze sind wie ich das sehe zu, was macht ihr wenn die Stellplätze die es sonst gibt auch dicht sind?
> Davon ab halte ich deine Aussage "wir kommen doch mit niemanden in Kontakt" in der derzeitigen Situation bestenfalls für naiv und ich würde dich bitten, es nochmal zu überdenken oder wenigstens hier nicht zu thematisieren da dies durchaus ein vermeidbares Thema mit Streitpotential ist


Am Rhein sind die "Nato-Rampen" an Wochenenden immer schwer von Campern belagert. Kann mir vorstellen, dass da aktuell der CV Weiß-Blau öfter als sonst vorbeischaut.


----------



## phirania

Ein wenig umgestellt für morgen.
Tief gekramt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und gegen Corona auch Save..


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Ein wenig umgestellt für morgen.
> Tief gekramt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341958
> 
> Und gegen Corona auch Save..
> Anhang anzeigen 341959


Kalle viel Erfolg und Spaß für morgen .Geh so bloß nicht in die Bank.


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Andal schrieb:


> Nö, nö...... wenn sie dich in dem finanziellen Zustand für einen Penner halten und in Frieden lassen, kann man es langsam als erreicht ansehen.


Das nenn ich mal dekadent


----------



## Vilacasawenders

phirania schrieb:


> Ein wenig umgestellt für morgen.
> Tief gekramt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341958
> 
> Und gegen Corona auch Save..
> Anhang anzeigen 341959


Safety first


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde mir vor der Yacht ein ansehnliches Stück Land kaufen, wasserreich und abseits gelegen. Dort eher krude, aber mit handverlesenen Brüdern der Fischwaid, Symposien und allerlei Schabernack nachgehen.
> 
> Und der umgebaute Fischkutter läge sicher irgendwo im hohen Norden... und wäre bestimmt kein Plastiktürstopper im Hafen von St. Pipapapo im Süden!


Nur beim lesen kann ich mich da schon voll hineinversetzen (kopfkino) 
100%


----------



## Fr33

Bestellt eig jmd Köder wie Maden usw. im Netz? Dachte vorhin bestellste mal bischen was.... aber hab da teils Versandkosten von 12€ und mehr für ein normales DPD Paket mit 1-3 Tagen Laufzeit....


----------



## Vilacasawenders

rhinefisher schrieb:


> He he he - es sieht so aus, als hätte ich morgen von 9 bis 11 die Gelegenheit ans Wasser zu kommen....
> Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein Fisch.
> Eigentlich viel zu kalt fürn alten Mann...


Gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Fr33 schrieb:


> Bestellt eig jmd Köder wie Maden usw. im Netz? Dachte vorhin bestellste mal bischen was.... aber hab da teils Versandkosten von 12€ und mehr für ein normales DPD Paket mit 1-3 Tagen Laufzeit....


Hi also via Facebook kannst du bei angelköderversand24 sehr gut bestellen. 
Geht per pn an ihn, 5 Euro Versand kosten und sehr gute Angebote. 
Habe selbst kein Facebook doch meine Frau und wir haben bisher gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 
Da unser Team laden zur Zeit geschlossen hat, bzw schließen musste.


----------



## Andal

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung


Glaubs mir. Es gibt so mieses Wetter, da hilft auch die beste Klamotte nix mehr!


----------



## Racklinger

phirania schrieb:


> Ein wenig umgestellt für morgen.
> Tief gekramt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341958
> 
> Und gegen Corona auch Save..
> Anhang anzeigen 341959


Jawoll, die gute alte BW-muetze


----------



## Racklinger

Ich sag's euch, unterschätzt nicht die März Sonne wenn ihr ans Wasser geht. War heute eine Stunde an der Donau, nur ein bisschen werfen geübt. Komme ich heim, fragt mich meine Frau was passiert ist, ich schau so fertig aus? Ich so keine Ahnung was soll sein? Ne Stunde später wurde mir damisch und bekam Kopfschmerzen. Zuviel Sonne erwischt denke, das Wasser hat die Strahlen gut reflektiert. Also liebe uekels, bitte jetzt schon an Sonnencreme denken wenn ihr in der prallen Sonne sitzt.


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jawoll, die gute alte BW-muetze


MAcht ein warmes Köpfchen..


----------



## Tobias85

Fr33 schrieb:


> Bestellt eig jmd Köder wie Maden usw. im Netz? Dachte vorhin bestellste mal bischen was.... aber hab da teils Versandkosten von 12€ und mehr für ein normales DPD Paket mit 1-3 Tagen Laufzeit....



Hatten wir doch grade erst vor ein paar Tagen hier im Ükel...


----------



## Fr33

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch grade erst vor ein paar Tagen hier im Ükel...



Mag sein... finde es gerade nicht mehr...


----------



## Tobias85

Jemand hatte sich jedenfalls welche bestellt und die kamen sehr gut an.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jemand hatte sich jedenfalls welche bestellt und die kamen sehr gut an.


@Wuemmehunter hat bei Arschkari bestellt und die verschicken ftm Maden. FTM mag eher für Forellen sein aber die haben eigentlich immer gute Qualität bei ihren Sachen


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich sag's euch, unterschätzt nicht die März Sonne wenn ihr ans Wasser geht. War heute eine Stunde an der Donau, nur ein bisschen werfen geübt. Komme ich heim, fragt mich meine Frau was passiert ist, ich schau so fertig aus? Ich so keine Ahnung was soll sein? Ne Stunde später wurde mir damisch und bekam Kopfschmerzen. Zuviel Sonne erwischt denke, das Wasser hat die Strahlen gut reflektiert. Also liebe uekels, bitte jetzt schon an Sonnencreme denken wenn ihr in der prallen Sonne sitzt.


Außer Haus nie unbedeckten Hauptes!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die verbliebenen Maden sind auch jetzt immer noch in Bestverfassung, natürlich auch dank der Kühlschranktemperaturen. Werde mir rechtzeitig vor Ostern noch mal welche kommen lassen.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die verbliebenen Maden sind auch jetzt immer noch in Bestverfassung, natürlich auch dank der Kühlschranktemperaturen. Werde mir rechtzeitig vor Ostern noch mal welche kommen lassen.


In 8 Tagen geht Ostern los!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Danke, kann die Wiederholung der onleinigen Madenquelle auch gerade gut gebrauchen! 

Keine Lust, ohne Maden ans Wasser zu gehen, und dann schlimme Lieder und Geschichten durchleben müssen ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> In 8 Tagen geht Ostern los!


Puuuhhh, da sagst Du was, Andal! Werde gleich morgen bestellen.


----------



## Fr33

Hmm ich bräuchte die ggf am Wochenende ;D Ne dann fahre ich morgen doch noch mal los.... (solange ich noch darf) - in Berlin ist bereits Ende mit Angeln....


----------



## Ukel

Manche Angelläden verkaufen nach Bestellung noch an der Hintertür Köder, so auch bei uns


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolles Video hier von Bowler. Guck ich ir gerade an:



Habe ich gestern Abend gesehen, ein richtig gute gemachter Film. 
Vorhin hat ESP den 2ten Teil bei Youtube reingestellt:


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Mescalero ! 
Manchmal machen kleine Umstellungen am Gerät ne Menge aus.


----------



## Fr33

Ukel schrieb:


> Manche Angelläden verkaufen nach Bestellung noch an der Hintertür Köder, so auch bei uns



Laut Facebook hat meiner sogar noch offen.... Stand vom 28.02.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kalle viel Erfolg und Spaß für morgen .Geh so bloß nicht in die Bank.


Machen doch alle... 
Schalter sind eh alle geschlossen
Konkurrenz war schon vorher da.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute tatsächlich für ne gute Stunde netto-Angelzeit am Fluß nebenan.
Der Pegel war etwas unter normal, habe deshalb mal ne andere Stelle auch ganz in der Nähe probiert.






Durch die Stein- oder Betonbrocken ist es dort nicht gerade idyllisch und auch nicht „schön zu sitzen”.
Aber die Fische hatten Hunger.

Geangelt habe ich wieder mit der sehr billigen Silstar X-Citer Picker, die ihrem Namen alle Ehre macht.
Schönes Rütchen, der Griff ist mir mittlerweile vollkommen egal (das Material ist erstaunlich griff-sympathisch), nur passende Spitzen muß ich mir noch besorgen.





Die beiden vom freundlichen Verkäufer mitgeschickten Tips passen weder von der Aktion noch sitzen sie 100% fest in der Rute.
Das helle Pißgelb (pardon) ist super unter allen Lichtbedingungen zu sehen - aus Gründen der Sichtbarkeit würde ich mir alle meine Quivertips in dieser Farbe wünschen.

An der Rute hatte ich ne Ninja 1003A mit 14er Stroft, 2 feste Seitenarme - wenn man so will - am etwa 20cm kurzen Arm hing ein 5 oder 7g DS-Blei, am längeren (ca. 40cm) ein 8er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu. Da ich heute sehr wenig Fehlbisse hatte werde ich exakt diese Hakengrößen/Seitenarmlängen-Kombination gründlich ausprobieren.





Gefüttert habe ich lose mit drei Kugeln aus LB, gespickt mit Micropellets. Als Hakenköder diente Breadpunch von 10mm (und selten 12mm) Durchmesser.
Da gab es schnell ein glattes Dutzend Plötz bis maximal 28cm. Ganz ordentlich für den Fluß nebenan.

Habe dann noch Mais (Bio-Mais aus dem Glas, dieser ist etwas fester als der sonst benutzte Dosenmais vom Discounter) probiert, die Fehlbißrate stieg, ich konnte noch 2 weitere Rotaugen landen.


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter hat bei Arschkari bestellt und die verschicken ftm Maden. FTM mag eher für Forellen sein aber die haben eigentlich immer gute Qualität bei ihren Sachen


Also ich kann nur sagen das die ftm maden, caster, pinkys oder auch in Liter top sind. 
Unser Team angelladen verkauft diese nur und wie gesagt kann nur gutes drüber berichten


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute tatsächlich für ne gute Stunde netto-Angelzeit am Fluß nebenan.
> Der Pegel war etwas unter normal, habe deshalb mal ne andere Stelle auch ganz in der Nähe probiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durch die Stein- oder Betonbrocken ist es dort nicht gerade idyllisch und auch nicht „schön zu sitzen”.
> Aber die Fische hatten Hunger.
> 
> Geangelt habe ich wieder mit der sehr billigen Silstar X-Citer Picker, die ihrem Namen alle Ehre macht.
> Schönes Rütchen, der Griff ist mir mittlerweile vollkommen egal (das Material ist erstaunlich griff-sympathisch), nur passende Spitzen muß ich mir noch besorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die beiden vom freundlichen Verkäufer mitgeschickten Tips passen weder von der Aktion noch sitzen sie 100% fest in der Rute.
> Das helle Pißgelb (pardon) ist super unter allen Lichtbedingungen zu sehen - aus Gründen der Sichtbarkeit würde ich mir alle meine Quivertips in dieser Farbe wünschen.
> 
> An der Rute hatte ich ne Ninja 1003A mit 14er Stroft, 2 feste Seitenarme - wenn man so will - am etwa 20cm kurzen Arm hing ein 5 oder 7g DS-Blei, am längeren (ca. 40cm) ein 8er oder 10er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu. Da ich heute sehr wenig Fehlbisse hatte werde ich exakt diese Hakengrößen/Seitenarmlängen-Kombination gründlich ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gefüttert habe ich lose mit drei Kugeln aus LB, gespickt mit Micropellets. Als Hakenköder diente Breadpunch von 10mm (und selten 12mm) Durchmesser.
> Da gab es schnell ein glattes Dutzend Plötz bis maximal 28cm. Ganz ordentlich für den Fluß nebenan.
> 
> Habe dann noch Mais (Bio-Mais aus dem Glas, dieser ist etwas fester als der sonst benutzte Dosenmais vom Discounter) probiert, die Fehlbißrate stieg, ich konnte noch 2 weitere Rotaugen landen.


Dickes Petri
Hauptsache die Schnur war nass.


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmm ich bräuchte die ggf am Wochenende ;D Ne dann fahre ich morgen doch noch mal los.... (solange ich noch darf) - in Berlin ist bereits Ende mit Angeln....


Wie darf mann dort nun gar nicht mehr raus, oder sind freizeit Aktivitäten eingeschränkt?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute tatsächlich für ne gute Stunde netto-Angelzeit am Fluß nebenan.
> Der Pegel war etwas unter normal, habe deshalb mal ne andere Stelle auch ganz in der Nähe probiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durch die Stein- oder Betonbrocken ist es dort nicht gerade idyllisch und auch nicht „schön zu sitzen”.
> Aber die Fische hatten Hunger.
> 
> Geangelt habe ich wieder mit der sehr billigen Silstar X-Citer Picker, die ihrem Namen alle Ehre macht.
> Schönes Rütchen, der Griff ist mir mittlerweile vollkommen egal (das Material ist erstaunlich griff-sympathisch), nur passende Spitzen muß ich mir noch besorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die beiden vom freundlichen Verkäufer mitgeschickten Tips passen weder von der Aktion noch sitzen sie 100% fest in der Rute.
> Das helle Pißgelb (pardon) ist super unter allen Lichtbedingungen zu sehen - aus Gründen der Sichtbarkeit würde ich mir alle meine Quivertips in dieser Farbe wünschen.
> 
> An der Rute hatte ich ne Ninja 1003A mit 14er Stroft, 2 feste Seitenarme - wenn man so will - am etwa 20cm kurzen Arm hing ein 5 oder 7g DS-Blei, am längeren (ca. 40cm) ein 8er oder 10er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu. Da ich heute sehr wenig Fehlbisse hatte werde ich exakt diese Hakengrößen/Seitenarmlängen-Kombination gründlich ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gefüttert habe ich lose mit drei Kugeln aus LB, gespickt mit Micropellets. Als Hakenköder diente Breadpunch von 10mm (und selten 12mm) Durchmesser.
> Da gab es schnell ein glattes Dutzend Plötz bis maximal 28cm. Ganz ordentlich für den Fluß nebenan.
> 
> Habe dann noch Mais (Bio-Mais aus dem Glas, dieser ist etwas fester als der sonst benutzte Dosenmais vom Discounter) probiert, die Fehlbißrate stieg, ich konnte noch 2 weitere Rotaugen landen.


Dickes Petri Georg,netter Bericht.


----------



## Tobias85

Herzliches Petri, Georg!

Können die Fehlbisse eher vom Größenverhältnis Haken/Köder herrühren oder denkst du, dass die Plötzen einfsch nur geil auf Brot waren und deswegen zuverlässiger hingen?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich werd mich jetzt jedenfalls zurückziehen und in der Hohen Schule des Angelns weiterbilden


----------



## Waller Michel

Von @Minimax habe ich hier länger nichts mehr gehört  ( falls ich es nicht überlesen habe ? )
Hoffe es ist alles okay bei Ihm und seiner Familie? 

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter hat bei Arschkari bestellt und die verschicken ftm Maden. FTM mag eher für Forellen sein aber die haben eigentlich immer gute Qualität bei ihren Sachen


@Kochtopf : FTM - Fishing Tackle Max ist sehr breit aufgestellt und der Vertrieb z.B. für Tubertini. Besonders im Friedfischbereich ist FTM eine Macht in Deutschland! Durch Tubertini natürlich auch im Forellenangeln, das gerade in Italien sehr populär ist. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : FTM - Fishing Tackle Max ist sehr breit aufgestellt und der Vertrieb z.B. für Tubertini. Besonders im Friedfischbereich ist FTM eine Macht in Deutschland! Durch Tubertini natürlich auch im Forellenangeln, das gerade in Italien sehr populär ist.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich verbinde mit denen tatsächlich zu 99% Forellenkram. Ich weiss dass die auf Friedfischtackle haben aber das sieht immer nach FoPu aus und ist somit nur halb attraktiv, aber das was ich habe, nen Kescherstiel bspw finde ich super verarbeitet


----------



## Ukel

Fr33 schrieb:


> Laut Facebook hat meiner sogar noch offen.... Stand vom 28.02.


Bei uns schreiben wir schon fast den 2. April


----------



## Ukel

FTM hat sich im Stippbereich doch ziemlich breit gemacht und viele Topangler aus dem Segment bei sich versammelt. Ich vermute mal, dass Sie z. Zt. dort mit zu den Größten gehören.


----------



## Ukel

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Wie darf mann dort nun gar nicht mehr raus, oder sind freizeit Aktivitäten eingeschränkt?


In Berlin ist das Angeln jetzt verboten


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri, Georg!
> 
> Können die Fehlbisse eher vom Größenverhältnis Haken/Köder herrühren oder denkst du, dass die Plötzen einfsch nur geil auf Brot waren und deswegen zuverlässiger hingen?



Danke! 
Also die Plötz haben recht gierig zugepackt heute. 

Welche Rolle die von mir beeinflußbaren Faktoren hatten: keine Ahnung. 

Aber ich werde die Montage und auch die Haken (es waren 8er, auch die 6er dieser Serie sind meiner Meinung nach absolut Plötz-tauglich) speziell hier am Fluß nebenan exakt so verwenden und weiter Erfahrungen damit sammeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ukel schrieb:


> In Berlin ist das Angeln jetzt verboten


Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber der Rest hier verfolgt das Anglerboard auch und ich wiederhole mich gerne: bitte derlei Thematiken draußen klären, nicht im Stammtisch..merci


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich verbinde mit denen tatsächlich zu 99% Forellenkram. Ich weiss dass die auf Friedfischtackle haben aber das sieht immer nach FoPu aus und ist somit nur halb attraktiv, aber das was ich habe, nen Kescherstiel bspw finde ich super verarbeitet



Ja Kochtopf, weil die Angelläden in denen Du unterwegs bist dieses ganze Gerödel für Raubfish und Forellen an den Wänden hängen haben, aber nicht eine einzige vernünftige Pose denn Haken.
Du warst doch auf der Stippermesse und hast Du die übersehen?? Hatten einen der größten Stände gleich links an der Wand wenn man reinkam in die Halle. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Ja Kochtopf, weil die Angelläden in denen Du unterwegs bist dieses ganze Gerödel für Raubfish und Forellen an den Wänden hängen haben, aber nicht eine einzige vernünftige Pose denn Haken.
> Du warst doch auf der Stippermesse und hast Du die übersehen?? Hatten einen der größten Stände gleich links an der Wand wenn man reinkam in die Halle.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Hab ich gesehen und auch geguckt sah aber kacke aus


----------



## Ukel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber der Rest hier verfolgt das Anglerboard auch und ich wiederhole mich gerne: bitte derlei Thematiken draußen klären, nicht im Stammtisch..merci


Ich habe nur auf seine Frage etwas weiter oben geantwortet, siehe Zitat, und ich habe nicht vor, das Board danach zu durchforsten, ob er es woanders gelesen haben könnte.


----------



## phirania

Ach Leute habt euch alle lieb....
Besonders in diesen Zeiten....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen und auch geguckt sah aber kacke aus


Hast du die schicken Rollen mal genauer angeschaut?


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich verbinde mit denen tatsächlich zu 99% Forellenkram. Ich weiss dass die auf Friedfischtackle haben aber das sieht immer nach FoPu aus und ist somit nur halb attraktiv, aber das was ich habe, nen Kescherstiel bspw finde ich super verarbeitet



Ich hab jetzt vor zweieinhalb(?) Jahren ernsthaft mit der Friedfischangelei angefangen und da mein Händler ein recht großes Futtersortiment von denen hatte, hab ich auch fast ausschließlich mit deren Futter geangelt. Dementsprechend hab ich die auch als ziemlich präsent im Friedfischangeln auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Andal

Alles nur schwarz, kork, olivgrün ist auch irgendwann mal fad und was draufsteht ist schon zweimal egal. Funktionieren muss es und bezahlen sollte man es auch können!


----------



## Mescalero

Mir sind v.a. die Stipp-Posen im Matchanglershop ins Auge gestochen, das scheint mir ein wackeres Sortiment für alle denkbaren Situationen zu sein, ansonsten assoziiere ich auch eher Forellenzeugs mit FTM.

@geomas 
Herzliches Petri!
Die Silstar sieht der Black Widow zum Verwechseln ähnlich. Der Kontrollator letztens unterstellte mir, ich würde spinnfischen (momentan wegen Hecht & Co. bei uns untersagt) als die Picker ohne Spitzenteil im Gras lag. Und das stimmt, durch den Moosgummigriff sieht das Rütchen tatsächlich wie eine Spinrute aus.

Was ist LB, _liquidised bread_?


----------



## rhinefisher

Heute klappt es doch nicht mit dem Angeln - ich möchte würgen....
Ob man in Berlin nun angeln darf oder nicht, ist doch durchaus Ükelwürdig, vor Allem wenn man sich ohnehin schon fragt, was denn wohl mit unserem MiniMax los ist. 
Hoffen wir das Beste...!


----------



## Made90

Gestern ist meine Bestellung endlich angekommen, neben diversen Kleinteilen wie Körben, Ersatzspitzen und Haken wollte ich auch mal die MS Snaps testen, leider totaler Reinfall....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

So wider da nach 2 Tagen Abwesenheit und ich muss sagen Ihr wart richtig gnädig zu mir........7 Seiten zum nachlesen das geht ja noch.

Trotz des guten Wetters komme ich leider erst wider am We ans Wasser, der Gaarten hat einfach erstmal vorrang.

Allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein dickes Petri und auch dir @geomas ein Petri zur Güster.
Darf man erfahren wo du und @Wuemmehunter diese schöne Messlatte herhabt ?

Bleibt mir gesund Männers


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Josef
DieMesslatte habe ich mir mal in einem Angelladen auf Fehmarn gekauft, So etwas haben die meisten Brandungsangler. Müsste es aber auch online geben. Google mal Messlatte und Brandungsangeln.
Bleib Du auch gesund...


----------



## Fr33

bubfesch schrieb:


> Gestern ist meine Bestellung endlich angekommen, neben diversen Kleinteilen wie Körben, Ersatzspitzen und Haken wollte ich auch mal die MS Snaps testen, leider totaler Reinfall....



Oha.... das ist ärgerlich. Ich hatte aber mit MS Range Produkten letzte Woche auch Pech. Ich fische auf der Match die MS Sinking line. Und das schon lange (ist die selbe Schnur wie die Browning Black Magic damals....). Ich also WIE IMMER ne 300m Spule in 0,18 geordert (ja ich fische bischen gröber, da ich immer mit Karpfen rechnen muss). Ich hab hier 2 x Stradics 4000 GTM-RA deren Spulen unterfüttert sind. Ich tausche also nie das Backing, sondern teile die 300m Spule immer in 2 x 150m. So bleibt kein Rest. 150m Schnur braucht eig keiner auf der Match.... aber hey, ist halt so. 

Die Tage also wieder bestellt, Schnur kam an und ich hab dann beide Stradics erneuert. Per digi Schnurzähler die eine Spule mit 150m voll gemacht und bei der 2. Spule waren es nur noch 99,5m.... 

Jetzt könnte man meinen, der Schnurzähler uist gesprungen und hat nicht alles notiert - dem ist aber nicht so. Denn die Spule der 2. Stradic sieht und fühlt man an, dass eben gut 40-50m fehlen....


----------



## Kochtopf

@Minimax steht derzeit "ein wenig" unter Strom, ansonsten geht es ihm gut. Freuen wir uns wenn er dereinst wiederkehrt


----------



## Made90

Fr33 schrieb:


> Oha.... das ist ärgerlich. Ich hatte aber mit MS Range Produkten letzte Woche auch Pech. Ich fische auf der Match die MS Sinking line. Und das schon lange (ist die selbe Schnur wie die Browning Black Magic damals....). Ich also WIE IMMER ne 300m Spule in 0,18 geordert (ja ich fische bischen gröber, da ich immer mit Karpfen rechnen muss). Ich hab hier 2 x Stradics 4000 GTM-RA deren Spulen unterfüttert sind. Ich tausche also nie das Backing, sondern teile die 300m Spule immer in 2 x 150m. So bleibt kein Rest. 150m Schnur braucht eig keiner auf der Match.... aber hey, ist halt so.
> 
> Die Tage also wieder bestellt, Schnur kam an und ich hab dann beide Stradics erneuert. Per digi Schnurzähler die eine Spule mit 150m voll gemacht und bei der 2. Spule waren es nur noch 99,5m....
> 
> Jetzt könnte man meinen, der Schnurzähler uist gesprungen und hat nicht alles notiert - dem ist aber nicht so. Denn die Spule der 2. Stradic sieht und fühlt man an, dass eben gut 40-50m fehlen....




Natürlich ist sowas ärgerlich... was mich dann aber noch mehr enttäuscht hat war dass ich das bei Sänger reklamiert habe und mir nicht einmal Ersatz angeboten wurde. Klar machen mich diese 2 euro jetzt nicht ärmer, aber mir gehts hier mehr ums Prinzip, jedenfalls werde ich mir in Zukunft 2x überlegen ob ich was von dieser Firma kaufe...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin Jungs,
ich habe eben ein Paket aus Italien bekommen. Montag verschickt und eben angekommen. Der Versand (per UPS) lief störungsfrei.






Die Trabucco Energhias haben mMn das absolut beste P/L Verhältnis!


----------



## Tobias85

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute, Professor. Sag mal, wieviele Boloshast du denn mittlerweile? Da kommen ja fast monatlich neue hinzu...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ööööhhmmmmm......naja.......2 x 5m, 4 x 6m und jetzt noch eine 7m.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn die Bestellung aus England genauso schnell geht, kommt heute noch so ein Leckerli........


----------



## Tobias85

Ach 7 Stück, das geht ja noch...für jedes Gewässer eine


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur 7m-Bolo, lieber Prof! 
Möge sie Dir ebenso viel Fisch bringen wie die 6m-Modelle!

(Du hast dann ja fast so viele Bolos wie ich Swingtip-Ruten... ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke. Ich werde mir Mühe geben. Die 7er kommt eher selten zum Einsatz aber für zwei ganz bestimmte Zwecke brauche ich sie. Da sind die handlicheren 6er zu kurz.


----------



## geomas

Eben kam noch ein Paket von AD - die Kompaktversion des Korum River Tripods. Bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das in der Praxis macht.
Erstmals hab ich jetzt auch Guru QM1 Feederkreishaken zum Probieren, aber am Fluß nebenan werd ich wohl zum weiteren Testen die „Fine Feeder” von Gamakatsu nutzen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Man sieht; die Langeweile nimmt zu und die Umsätze steigen deutlich....


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> aber am Fluß nebenan werd ich wohl zum weiteren Testen die „Fine Feeder” von Gamakatsu nutzen.




Die Form erinnert mich stark an den Gamakatsu LS1810, den ich jahrelang verwendet habe.
Der greift echt super.

Überhaupt mag ich lieber Haken mit gerader Spitze als mit klauenartig gebogener Spitze. MMn fassen die besser wenn man selbst anschlägt. Die klauenartigen sind bei mir den Selbsthakmontagen vorbehalten.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - danke! Die Black Widow kenne ich nun wieder nicht. 
Ich habe die Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker GR (oder so) für knapp über 10€ zusammen mit anderen gebrauchten Ruten gekauft, um die nicht so toll passenden Ersatzspitzen wissend.
LB steht für Liquidized Bread (Liquidizer nennen die Briten den „Küchenhächsler”).


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Josef
> DieMesslatte habe ich mir mal in einem Angelladen auf Fehmarn gekauft, So etwas haben die meisten Brandungsangler. Müsste es aber auch online geben. Google mal Messlatte und Brandungsangeln.
> Bleib Du auch gesund...


Meinst du sowas?Die habe ich auch.








						Kogha Messlatte günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Messlatte günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Hering 58

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute, Profe


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke aber leider war sie nicht geschenkt....


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Form erinnert mich stark an den Gamakatsu LS1810, den ich jahrelang verwendet habe.
> Der greift echt super.
> 
> Überhaupt mag ich lieber Haken mit gerader Spitze als mit klauenartig gebogener Spitze. MMn fassen die besser wenn man selbst anschlägt. Die klauenartigen sind bei mir den Selbsthakmontagen vorbehalten.



Den LS1810 hab ich nur als Fertigvorfach (davon hab ich ein paar für den Fall von ganz klammen Händen, sonst binde ich ja lieber selbst).
Muß ich nochmal ausprobieren.

Es war gestern nur sehr auffällig, wie viele der Bisse ich „verwandeln” konnte - aber klar, da sind viele Faktoren im Spiel.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch zur neuen Bolo! Freue mich bereits auf die ersten Fangmeldungen und Einzelheiten zu den speziellen Gegebenheit, unter denen Fu die Rute einsetzen willst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Einzelheiten zu den speziellen Gegebenheit, unter denen Fu die Rute einsetzen willst.




Ich brauche sie vor allem für einen Spezialfall an meinem Flüsschen.
Die nahezu unfangbaren und extrem selten Großbrachsen sind nur auf Entfernung in Stellfischmanier mit aufliegender Posenmontage zu fangen(auf Grund geht nicht wegen Kraut).
Und die 6m Bolos sind einen Meter zu kurz dafür.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich brauche sie vor allem für einen Spezialfall an meinem Flüsschen.
> Die nahezu unfangbaren und extrem selten Großbrachsen sind nur auf Entfernung in Stellfischmanier mit aufliegender Posenmontage zu fangen(auf Grund geht nicht wegen Kraut).
> Und die 6m Bolos sind einen Meter zu kurz dafür.



Das nenne ich wahre Passion, wenn mam sich nur für eimen Spezialfall eine extra Rute anschafft.


----------



## Ukel

So, erledigt, nun kann ich für den Rest des Jahres an der Oste angeln


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich wahre Passion, wenn mam sich nur für eimen Spezialfall eine extra Rute anschafft.




Ja anders ist leider kein Rankommen an die Burschen.


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was ist LB


Das wollte ich auch schon fragen.....


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja anders ist leider kein Rankommen an die Burschen.



Hoffentlich klappt es dann auch tatsächlich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappt es dann auch tatsächlich



Das will auch hoffen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Slappy schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch schon fragen.....


Liquilized Bread, als geschreddertes und überfeuchtetes Brot. Gibt ne verheißungsvolle Wolke im Wasser.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da drücke ich Dir die Daumen Professor! Wie groß sind in Deinem Flüsschen Großbrassen?


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Liquilized Bread, als geschreddertes und überfeuchtetes Brot. Gibt ne verheißungsvolle Wolke im Wasser.



Nicht zwangsweise überfeuchtet, das ist nur eine der Möglichkeiten.  Ich nutze es immer so, wie es aus dem Mixer kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hoffe dass einige Ü60er dabei sind. Gesehen hab ich welche bis schätzungsweise 70cm.
Da werde ich mich so einige Male mit befassen.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsweise überfeuchtet, das ist nur eine der Möglichkeiten.  Ich nutze es immer so, wie es aus dem Mixer kommt.



Ich hatte zuletzt übrigens erstmalig die „Rinde” mit geschreddert und es nicht superfein „liquidiert”.
Nachfeuchten tue ich es nie, aber oft kommen ein paar Micro-Pellets mit rein oder alternativ Hanf.
Damit was am Gewässerboden liegenbleibt, wenn die optisch und aroma-mäßig auffällige Wolke weggetrieben ist oder sich gelegt hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich brauche sie vor allem für einen Spezialfall an meinem Flüsschen.
> Die nahezu unfangbaren und extrem selten Großbrachsen sind nur auf Entfernung in Stellfischmanier mit aufliegender Posenmontage zu fangen(auf Grund geht nicht wegen Kraut).
> Und die 6m Bolos sind einen Meter zu kurz dafür.


Ich will meine grossbolo nicht mehr missen. Wundervoll wie genau man den Köder unter Büschen anbieten kann (und wie schnell man Dank des Hebels den Fisch da rausgewuppt bekommt) - allerdings schiele ich jetzt auf deutlich teurere und leichtere Modelle - war ja klar


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein 70er soll auch noch mal mein Fangbuch zieren. Der Brassen PB steht bei mir bei 67 cm. Aber nach zwei Jahren mal wieder ein Ü60 wäre schon klasse. Habe zwei Gewässer, die solche Brassen hergeben.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuletzt übrigens erstmalig die „Rinde” mit geschreddert und es nicht superfein „liquidiert”.
> Nachfeuchten tue ich es nie, aber oft kommen ein paar Micro-Pellets mit rein oder alternativ Hanf.
> Damit was am Gewässerboden liegenbleibt, wenn die optisch und aroma-mäßig auffällige Wolke weggetrieben ist oder sich gelegt hat.


Ich habe jetzt mit ner Mischung aus Mixer und Rasenmähermotor von Tupper liquidiert  das ist etwas gröber geworden, überlege es morgen früh mit dem Saft aus den Maisdosen (ich berichtete) anzufeuchten und mit paar Körnern als Futter zu nehmen.
Freu mich schon


----------



## Slappy

Ukel schrieb:


> So, erledigt, nun kann ich für den Rest des Jahres an der Oste angeln


Top, und vor allem echt günstig 



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Liquilized Bread, als geschreddertes und überfeuchtetes Brot. Gibt ne verheißungsvolle Wolke im Wasser.



Alles klar. Also eigentlich feine Semmelbrösel. 
Am besten auch aus Toastbrot und Co vermutlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> wenn die optisch und aroma-mäßig auffällige* Wolke weggetrieben ist* oder sich gelegt hat.




Darin sehe ich das größte Problem des LB.
Zum trotten ist das ja noch akzeptabel weil man ständig dem Futter hinterherrennt aber zum Ansitzangeln in Strömung würde ich es nicht verwenden.
Da nehme ich nur Futter welches möglochst schwer ist und liegen bleibt.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mit ner Mischung aus Mixer und Rasenmähermotor von Tupper liquidiert  das ist etwas gröber geworden, überlege es morgen früh mit dem Saft aus den Maisdosen (ich berichtete) anzufeuchten und mit paar Körnern als Futter zu nehmen.
> Freu mich schon



Und ich freue mich schon auf Deinen  Bericht! 
Beim Nachfeuchten mit „Saft” hätte ich Sorge, daß ich einen dicken Klumpen schaffe.
So'n Zerstäuber will ich mir nicht extra besorgen. Gibts ja heftig beworben auch schon von Preston...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> allerdings schiele ich jetzt auf deutlich teurere und leichtere Modelle - war ja klar




Wer billg kauft, kauft doppelt........ *5€ ins Schweinchen*


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Top, und vor allem echt günstig
> 
> 
> 
> Alles klar. Also eigentlich feine Semmelbrösel.
> Am besten auch aus Toastbrot und Co vermutlich.




Toastbrot nehme ich nie dafür, sondern das feinere sogenannte „Sandwichbrot”.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Und ich freue mich schon auf Deinen  Bericht!
> Beim Nachfeuchten mit „Saft” hätte ich Sorge, daß ich einen dicken Klumpen schaffe.
> So'n Zerstäuber will ich mir nicht extra besorgen. Gibts ja heftig beworben auch schon von Preston...


Blumenspritze kostet einen Euro und ist winzig, gedenke es wie flüssigen lockstoff zu nutzen und auf die fertigen Bällchen zu tropfen, deine Argumentation mit den Klumpen ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer billg kauft, kauft doppelt........ *5€ ins Schweinchen*


Sie ist völlig ok und für den Preis eine tolle Rute, aber ein ernstzunehmender Rutenwald baut sich nicht von alleine auf 


geomas schrieb:


> Toastbrot nehme ich nie dafür, sondern das feinere sogenannte „Sandwichbrot”.


Toastbrot, Kastenweissbrot etc. Geht alles aber hat mitunter einen schlechten Rinde-Krume-Ratio. Ich mache immer die Rinde ab aber bezweifle dass es wirklich notwendig wäre (Vertrauen ist alles), Sandwichtoast kriegt man einfach aus einem Laib am meisten LB raus und es hat eine angenehme restfeuchte


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ukel schrieb:


> So, erledigt, nun kann ich für den Rest des Jahres an der Oste angeln


Klasse, Ukel. Eine Entscheidung, die Du nicht bereuen wirst. Werde Dir am Wochenende mal ne Karte mit meine Spots schicken.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> So, erledigt, nun kann ich für den Rest des Jahres an der Oste angeln


Glückwunsch Top, und vor allem echt günstig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?Die habe ich auch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kogha Messlatte günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Messlatte günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de



Ja genau sowas in der Richtung nur mit Millimeterangabe....ich weis ihch bin pingelig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ukel schrieb:


> So, erledigt, nun kann ich für den Rest des Jahres an der Oste angeln



20€  da bekommst hier nicht mal ne 3 Tageskarte drum....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> 20€  da bekommst hier nicht mal ne 3 Tageskarte drum....


Und das für einen Fluss der als eines der besten Zandergewässer in Norddeutschland gilt. Zu dem Kurs gibt es die Karten aber nur für Angler, die über ihren Verein Mitglied im Anglerverband  Niedersachsen sind.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Klasse, Ukel. Eine Entscheidung, die Du nicht bereuen wirst. Werde Dir am Wochenende mal ne Karte mit meine Spots schicken.


Wenn du demnächst wieder an der Oste sitzt und dir plötzlich jemand von hinten auf die Schulter tippt mit den Worten „hier wollte ich aber angeln“, könnte ich das sein   
Das mit den Spots wäre klasse, dann bräuchte ich nicht herumirren, und vielleicht klappt ja auch ein gemeinsamer Ansitz. Bin gespannt, wie oft ich es dorthin schaffe. Habe gelegentlich beruflich nicht so weit von dort entfernt zu tun, ließe sich gut verbinden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ach Freunde, ich sitze im Home Office und arbeite mich durch diverse Emails durch und mein Blick geht durchs Fenster. Sonnenschein, Vögel singen... Nach, der Frühling ist da! In wenigen Wochen wird uns die Vegetationsphase den Klopapierengpass überwinden helfen und die Flüsse sind voller liebestoller Hechte und hungriger Cypriniden, was freu ich mich auf morgen früh! Diesig soll es werden und ggf. Nieseln. Das sind nicht die schlechtesten Bedingungen will ich meinen. Der Plan ist 6:30 am Wasser in den Sonnenaufgang rein angeln


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mein Plan, 16 Uhr Feierabend, ne Stunde später am Alveser See. Die Ruten liegen vormontiert im Auto, die Maden und Würmer ebenfalls und falls mich der Hunger plagt, habe ich meinen Kocher und ne Dose Eierravioli in pikanter Soße dabei


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und das für einen Fluss der als eines der besten Zandergewässer in Norddeutschland gilt. Zu dem Kurs gibt es die Karten aber nur für Angler, die über ihren Verein Mitglied im Anglerverband  Niedersachsen sind.


Die Z. würden mich auch interessieren, ist aber kein Thema für hier, da wird ja schwer aufgepasst 
Der AV hat ja noch mehr Gewässer im Angebot, z. B. das Steinhuder Meer, da sollen richtig große Brassen rumschwimmen, ist fast vor meiner Haustür, also noch ein Projekt.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mein Plan, 16 Uhr Feierabend, ne Stunde später am Alveser See. Die Ruten liegen vormontiert im Auto, die Maden und Würmer ebenfalls und falls mich der Hunger plagt, habe ich meinen Kocher und ne Dose Eierravioli in pikanter Soße dabei


Für den See gibt es ja ebenfalls Karten vom AV, Petri und guten Hunger


----------



## Professor Tinca

So, England wollte nicht hinterher hängen und nun ist auch die Bestellung von total fishing tackle ist nun eingetrudelt.
Eine hübsche neue Plötzen-Feederrute.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und das für einen Fluss der als eines der besten Zandergewässer in Norddeutschland gilt. Zu dem Kurs gibt es die Karten aber nur für Angler, die über ihren Verein Mitglied im Anglerverband  Niedersachsen sind.


Sowas lese ich ja sehr gerne! 
Muss ich nur noch wissen wo wie ...
Ausgehend von unterhalb Hannover ist es dann ja wohl auch nicht mehr so weit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Karten bekommst Du über heyfish, aber zu fahren ist das schon noch ein Stück von unterhalb Hannover. Die Region liegt abseits des Autobahnnetzes.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Karten bekommst Du über heyfish, aber zu fahren ist das schon noch ein Stück von unterhalb Hannover. Die Region liegt abseits des Autobahnnetzes.


Das sieht ja mach einem ganz feinen Stöckchen aus. Einen besonderen Glückwunsch zur Acolyte! Möge Sie Dir viele Fische und noch mehr Drillfreude bringen.


----------



## geomas

@Ukel und @Wuemmehunter - hoffentlich können wir hier am Stammtisch eines Tages von einem gemeinsamen Angelausflug lesen!

@Professor Tinca - wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Der Vergleich zur S7 Carp Feeder 10ft würde mich sehr interessieren (also die Praxis).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zur S7 Carp Feeder 10ft würde mich sehr interessieren (also die Praxis).



Ich schreib was dazu wenn ich das nächste Mal feedern war mit den Beiden.


----------



## Ukel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sowas lese ich ja sehr gerne!
> Muss ich nur noch wissen wo wie ...
> Ausgehend von unterhalb Hannover ist es dann ja wohl auch nicht mehr so weit.


Du musst grob gerechnet mit gut zwei Stunden Fahrt von Hannover aus rechnen und wie Wümme schon schrieb, auch viel Nichtautobahn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dank an euch beide, Ukel und Wuemmehunter!
Hier auf die schnelle was gefunden, hatte den Fluss erst südlich  von Bremen verortet.








						Die Oste: Radeln und paddeln von der Heide bis zur Elbe
					

Gemächlich schlängelt sich die Oste von der Lüneburger Heide bis zur Mündung in die Elbe bei Cuxhaven. Ein ursprüngliches Stück Niedersachsen, ideal für Wassersportler und Radfahrer.




					www.ndr.de
				



Aber klar, hab ich ja schon manchmal von gehört.
Dann weiß ich ja nun genau, beim wem ich mich einquartieren muss! 

Eigentlich bin ich da zuhause gewesen:








						Oldenburger Land - kleine Alltagsfluchten
					

Viel Grün, stille Seen und reizvolle Städte: Das Oldenburger Land ist ein ideales Reiseziel für einen Kurzurlaub.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuletzt übrigens erstmalig die „Rinde” mit geschreddert und es nicht superfein „liquidiert”.
> Nachfeuchten tue ich es nie, aber oft kommen ein paar Micro-Pellets mit rein oder alternativ Hanf.
> Damit was am Gewässerboden liegenbleibt, wenn die optisch und aroma-mäßig auffällige Wolke weggetrieben ist oder sich gelegt hat.



Es gab mehrere Videos, da kneten die richtig feste Bälle aus dem nicht zusätzlich angefeuchteten LB. Da lösen sich dann über ein/zwei Stunden permanent kleine Partikel ab, das wäre vielleicht was für die Strömung, sofern der Ball dann nicht wegrollt. Im Wasserglas hab ich das auch schon erfolgreich ausprobiert.

Gestern hab ich übrigens einen sehr alten Artikel von J.W. Martin gelesen, der ein Grundfutter aus eingeweichtem Brot verknetet mit Kleie verwendet hat...grade so fest, dass es in der Strömung 20 Minuten braucht, um sich aufzulösen.



Slappy schrieb:


> Alles klar. Also eigentlich feine Semmelbrösel.
> Am besten auch aus Toastbrot und Co vermutlich.



Genau,  nur eben nicht getrocknet, sondern noch frisch. Dadurch bekommst du eine super fluffige Masse, die schnell einen regelrechten Schneesturm unter Wasser entfachen kann, wenn man sie nur leicht andrückt.



Ukel schrieb:


> Der AV hat ja noch mehr Gewässer im Angebot, z. B. das Steinhuder Meer, da sollen richtig große Brassen rumschwimmen, ist fast vor meiner Haustür, also noch ein Projekt.



Das Steinhuder Meer reizt mich auch, aber es ist wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach, die dicken Brassen da zu finden. Auch sind ja leider viele Teile des Ufers gesperrt. Aber bei Interesse kann ich dir ne Stelle nennen, wo massig Seerosen vor dem Ufer wachsen.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das Steinhuder Meer reizt mich auch, aber es ist wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach, die dicken Brassen da zu finden. Auch sind ja leider viele Teile des Ufers gesperrt. Aber bei Interesse kann ich dir ne Stelle nennen, wo massig Seerosen vor dem Ufer wachsen.


Ja leider, nur wenig Zugangspunkte. Einer der Mitarbeiter vom Angelladen in Garbsen kennt das Meer, der hat mir mal gesagt, von der Badeinsel aus geht es wohl gut, solange natürlich noch kein Badebetrieb ist, und dann vor allem nachts. Falls nötig, komme ich dann auch auf dich zurück, danke dir


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Ja leider, nur wenig Zugangspunkte. Einer der Mitarbeiter vom Angelladen in Garbsen kennt das Meer, der hat mir mal gesagt, von der Badeinsel aus geht es wohl gut, solange natürlich noch kein Badebetrieb ist, und dann vor allem nachts. Falls nötig, komme ich dann auch auf dich zurück, danke dir



Das wäre natürlich Top, wenn man dort Erfolg hat...Da kommt man ja recht bequem hin.


----------



## Ukel

LB: ToastBrot eignet sich meiner Erfahrung nicht besonders gut dafür, besser Ist Sandwichbrot, das pappt am besten, und da speziell vom REWE Sammyś super Sandwich (Harry). Das lässt sich zu richtig festen Klumpen drücken, die sich nur sehr sehr langsam auflösen. So sicherlich am besten im Winter, damit die Fische nur wenig Fressbares haben. In den anderen Jahreszeiten habe ich es noch nicht probiert, da kommt normales Futte ins Wasser bei mir.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich übrigens einen sehr alten Artikel von J.W. Martin gelesen, der ein Grundfutter aus eingeweichtem Brot verknetet mit Kleie verwendet hat...grade so fest, dass es in der Strömung 20 Minuten braucht, um sich aufzulösen.



So ähnlich mache ich es auch - je ein Drittel LB, Weizenkleie und Fertigfutter.
Das ist eigentlich mein Standardfutter für alle Gelegenheiten, was ich dann durch die Art des Fertigfutters und die Menge an Flüssigkeit anpasse.
Funktioniert für mich einwandfrei.. .


----------



## Skott

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kalle viel Erfolg und Spaß für morgen .Geh so bloß nicht in die Bank.


Die rufen sonst sofort das SEK...


----------



## Kochtopf

Ukel schrieb:


> LB: ToastBrot eignet sich meiner Erfahrung nicht besonders gut dafür, besser Ist Sandwichbrot, das pappt am besten, und da speziell vom REWE Sammyś super Sandwich (Harry). Das lässt sich zu richtig festen Klumpen drücken, die sich nur sehr sehr langsam auflösen. So sicherlich am besten im Winter, damit die Fische nur wenig Fressbares haben. In den anderen Jahreszeiten habe ich es noch nicht probiert, da kommt normales Futte ins Wasser bei mir.


So ist, Sammys ist das beste


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So ähnlich mache ich es auch - je ein Drittel LB, Weizenkleie und Fertigfutter.



Volumen oder Gewicht?


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Top, und vor allem echt günstig.


Wenn du an der oste angeln gehst sag mal bescheid ist auch mein Revier, bin oft mim Boot unterwegs gibt richtig gute za der stellen dort. 
Bei uns ist die oste mit im vereins Gewässer komplett drinn Lühe ist auch sehr gut für barsch, zander und Hecht


----------



## rhinefisher

Gewicht eher als Volumen - ich stehe da jetzt nicht mit der Waage, deshalb betracht ich das als Näherungswert.. .
Es kommt natürlich auch Aroma und Köder dazu.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu neuen Rute und viel Erfolg damit. Das Töchterchen hat sich bestimmt auch gefreut. 

Viele Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gewicht eher als Volumen - ich stehe da jetzt nicht mit der Waage, deshalb betracht ich das als Näherungswert.. .
> Es kommt natürlich auch Aroma und Köder dazu.



Danke, dann werd ich das im Sommer auch mal testen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Das Töchterchen hat sich bestimmt auch gefreut.




Wie meinst du das Heinz?
Ich hab das letztens schonmal von dir gelesen aber bin nicht schlau draus geworden.


----------



## Tobias85

Hier ist noch das YouTube-Vidro vom Championsteam, in dem man wunderbar sieht, wie konstant der feste LB-Ball Partikel abgibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hier ist noch das YouTube-Vidro vom Championsteam, in dem man wunderbar sieht, wie konstant der feste LB-Ball Partikel abgibt.




Das ist dann schon super fürs Ansitzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist dann schon super fürs Ansitzen.


Man muss ihn nur zum liegen bekommen, so füttere ich mein LB auch immer an


----------



## Ukel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man muss ihn nur zum liegen bekommen, so füttere ich mein LB auch immer an


Knetet feinen Kies mit ein, sollte eigenlich funktionieren.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Klasse, Ukel. Eine Entscheidung, die Du nicht bereuen wirst. Werde Dir am Wochenende mal ne Karte mit meine Spots schicken.


Das finde ich sehr toll und selbstlos von dir, Stephan!


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war ich schon wieder los und habe mir einen geringfügig schiefhängenden Haussegen eingehandelt. Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss...

Eine einfache Seitenarm-Bleimontage hat mir einige graue Haare beschert, ständig gab es Tüddelei. Schlaufe funzt für mich deutlich stressfreier. Einen ordentlichen Karpfen gab es immerhin.
Die Bolo war auch dabei, brachte ebenfalls beinahe einen Karpfen, leider flüchtete er ins Unterholz und die 16er Schnur hat nachgegeben. Die Bolo übrigens nicht! Der Sensas Startup traue ich ohne weiteres auch richtige Trümmer zu.

Futter war erst Mais, wie zu erwarten null Resonanz. Dann Teig, das lief besser. Einige Rotfedern, Plötzen und einen kleinen Hasel gabs auch.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri! 

Wie hast du die Seitenarmmontage gebunden? Vielleicht finden wir ja einen typischen Fehler.


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich schon wieder los und habe mir einen geringfügig schiefhängenden Haussegen eingehandelt. Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss...
> 
> Eine einfache Seitenarm-Bleimontage hat mir einige graue Haare beschert, ständig gab es Tüddelei. Schlaufe funzt für mich deutlich stressfreier. Einen ordentlichen Karpfen gab es immerhin.
> Die Bolo war auch dabei, brachte ebenfalls beinahe einen Karpfen, leider flüchtete er ins Unterholz und die 16er Schnur hat nachgegeben. Die Bolo übrigens nicht! Der Sensas Startup traue ich ohne weiteres auch richtige Trümmer zu.
> 
> Futter war erst Mais, wie zu erwarten null Resonanz. Dann Teig, das lief besser. Einige Rotfedern, Plötzen und einen kleinen Hasel gabs auch.


Dickes Petri


----------



## Mescalero

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Wie hast du die Seitenarmmontage gebunden? Vielleicht finden wir ja einen typischen Fehler.


Einfach einen Seitenarm in die Hauptschnur, erst kürzer als das Vorfach, dann länger.
Sonst hatte ich eine Schlaufe fürs Blei mit einem verzwirbelten Ende, an das das Vorfach kam. Da gibt es nie Tüddel.

Manche Sachen sollte man vielleicht einfach nicht versuchen zu simplifizieren.


----------



## Ukel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dank an euch beide, Ukel und Wuemmehunter!
> 
> Eigentlich bin ich da zuhause gewesen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldenburger Land - kleine Alltagsfluchten
> 
> 
> Viel Grün, stille Seen und reizvolle Städte: Das Oldenburger Land ist ein ideales Reiseziel für einen Kurzurlaub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndr.de


Ich stamme auch aus dem Oldenburger Land, mein Hauptgewässer war damals die Hunte oberhalb von Wildeshausen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Wie hast du die Seitenarmmontage gebunden? Vielleicht finden wir ja einen typischen Fehler.


Mit den kleinen Korum Nubsies gibt es keinen Zwurrl


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> Einfach einen Seitenarm in die Hauptschnur, erst kürzer als das Vorfach, dann länger.
> Sonst hatte ich eine Schlaufe fürs Blei mit einem verzwirbelten Ende, an das das Vorfach kam. Da gibt es nie Tüddel.
> 
> Manche Sachen sollte man vielleicht einfach nicht versuchen zu simplifizieren.



Vorfach länger und Seitenarm steht nach oben ab sollte ja eigentlich passen. Manchmal ist halt der Wurm drin.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich schon wieder los und habe mir einen geringfügig schiefhängenden Haussegen eingehandelt. Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss...
> 
> Eine einfache Seitenarm-Bleimontage hat mir einige graue Haare beschert, ständig gab es Tüddelei. Schlaufe funzt für mich deutlich stressfreier. Einen ordentlichen Karpfen gab es immerhin.
> Die Bolo war auch dabei, brachte ebenfalls beinahe einen Karpfen, leider flüchtete er ins Unterholz und die 16er Schnur hat nachgegeben. Die Bolo übrigens nicht! Der Sensas Startup traue ich ohne weiteres auch richtige Trümmer zu.
> 
> Futter war erst Mais, wie zu erwarten null Resonanz. Dann Teig, das lief besser. Einige Rotfedern, Plötzen und einen kleinen Hasel gabs auch.


Dickes Petri,ärger dich nicht wegen den schief hängenden Haussegen


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielfach länger und Seitenarm steht nach oben ab sollte ja eigentlich passen. Manchmal ist halt der Wurm drin.


Oft liegt es auch am Wurf und am Gegenwind. Bei so halbseidenen Unterbaumseitenschlenzern und einer steifen Brise können die Seitenarme schon mal brutal propellern.


----------



## Slappy

War heute Nachmittag mal für ne knappe Stunde am Weiher. 
Hab mal 3 Scheiben Sandwichtoast ausm Gefrierfach genommen, in der Micro aufgetaut und LB gemacht. Hab das ganze dann portionsweise vor mir ins Wasser geworfen. Die Wolken sind schon sehr cool und hielten sich relativ lange. Biss gab es zwar keinen, aber das war fast klar. Hatte die Kinder dabei. Sind ständig gegen die Rute gekommen, haben neben mir aufm Steg rumgetrampelt etc. Das nächste mal setze ich mich wieder alleine dort hin. Aber um zu schauen wie sich LB so verhält war es gut.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuletzt übrigens erstmalig die „Rinde” mit geschreddert und es nicht superfein „liquidiert”.



Dazu fiel mir grade noch ein, dass ich einen Artikel gelesen habe, der je nach Zielfisch oder Methode differenziert hatte, ob mit oder ohne Rinde sich besser eignet. Leider weiß ich nichtmehr, wo das war, meine aber ziemlich sicher, dass auf Rotauge ohne Rinde die bessere Wahl gewesen sein soll.


----------



## Andal

Ach ja... heute morgen hab ich auch mal wieder den Rhein versucht.... 
Allons enfants de la Patrie,
Le jour de gloire est arrivé! - Alles klar?
Ein wenig meine Pellets gewaschen, aber mit der Gloire wurde es nichts. Macht auch nichts, denn bei dem klaren Wetter bin ich auch von nichts anderem ausgegangen.

Aber die neue 2 lbs Korum wirft sich prachtvoll. 3 oz. ballert sie raus, wie nix. Da schwabbelt nichts nach und sie steht auch bei etwas mehr Strömung gut, aber auch nicht wie ein Besenstil.

Leider habe ich aus Faulheit auf den Stuhl verzichtet und hockte nur auf der kleinen Abhakmatte herum. Das büße ich jetzt mit dezentem Kreuzweh.

Aber schön war es trotzdem und unglaublich still am Wasser.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dazu fiel mir grade noch ein, dass ich einen Artikel gelesen habe, der je nach Zielfisch oder Methode differenziert hatte, ob mit oder ohne Rinde sich besser eignet. Leider weiß ich nichtmehr, wo das war, meine aber ziemlich sicher, dass auf Rotauge ohne Rinde die bessere Wahl gewesen sein soll.


Ich habe jetzt in all den Jahren nur festgestellt, Toast mit Rinde ergibt einen dunkleren Teig, der auch ein wenig fester in der Konsistenz ist. Ohne Rinde bekommt man einen viel helleren Teig, manchmal ist das besser für kleine Fische, die großen Fische bissen fast immer lieber auf dunkleren Teig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt in all den Jahren nur festgestellt, Toast mit Rinde ergibt einen dunkleren Teig, der auch ein wenig fester in der Konsistenz ist. Ohne Rinde bekommt man einen viel helleren Teig, manchmal ist das besser für kleine Fische, die großen Fische bissen fast immer lieber auf dunkleren Teig.


Mein erster und bedauerlicherweise bislang größter Döbel (der Erweckungsdöbel quasi) von 57cm biss auf Weißbrot und LB ohne Rinde, das Wasser war hochwasserbedingt trüb und er Biss wenige Meter Flußabwärts.
Ich denke dass bei Kruste im LB Partikel aufsteigen und ne Futtersäule bilden weil Kruste ja stärker auftreibend ist


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich  Brot durch den Blitz jage, dann meistens um einen Teig herzustellen. Reste zum Füttern. Da ist das Brot immer ohne Rinde. Der Teig wird einfach feiner und gleichmäßiger.

Was aber auch gut funktioniert, ist wenn man am Wasser die Scheiben ganz fein zerrupft und in den Feeder gibt. Da hat man ja auch reichlich Zeit. Die klitzekleinen Flocken und Brösel in der Strömung und zeitgleich einen schönen Teig am Haken, haben schon so manchen guten Fisch gebracht ... und zusammen mit SPAM/Tulip sättigt es auch den Angler.


----------



## Andal

Zum Thema Futter bei die Fische meinte der Altmeister W.R. Kremkus ja, "den Fischen nur das, was man auch selber essen würde". Also Futter und Köder immer abschmecken. Zu Taubenmist, Würmern und Maden hat er diesbezüglich aber nie ein Wort verloren...!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Aber schön war es trotzdem und unglaublich still am Wasser.



Das ist der einzige unbestreitbare Vorteil an der derzeitigen Situation  Selbst hier auf dem Dorf und gestern mit dem Rad am Kanal weit außerhalb der Dörfer fiel das sofort auf, obwohl dort ja eh kaum was zu hören ist.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist der einzige unbestreitbare Vorteil an der derzeitigen Situation  Selbst hier auf dem Dorf und gestern mit dem Rad am Kanal weit außerhalb der Dörfer fiel das sofort auf, obwohl dort ja eh kaum was zu hören ist.


Ich muss ganz offen zugeben, dass mich als EU-Rentner die Krise nicht groß einschränkt. Ich lebe eh lieber zurückgezogen, denn in mitten öffentlicher Aufmärsche und anderer Tumulte. Bank, Apotheke, Trafik und Rewe haben offen und alle gehen sich möglichst aus dem Weg. So schlecht finde ich das nicht. Sicher kommen immer wieder Gedanken auf, dass man jetzt da und dort hinfahren könnte, es aber nicht soll, oder darf. Mach ma des halt schbäda - anyway. Und Arschwisch ist auch im Haus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich stamme auch aus dem Oldenburger Land, mein Hauptgewässer war damals die Hunte oberhalb von Wildeshausen.


Das finde ich gut , freue mich dann mal in der Zukunft auf mal ein Ükel-Treffen (also Ukel-Treffen )
Ich hatte meine eigenaktive Jugendangelzeit am Zwischenahner Meer und der daraus abfließenden Aue, bis man in die Welt raus mußte.

Man darf ja träumen, 3 (oder mehr) Leute an der Oste oder so ... , mit dem Wuemme hab ich ja schon ein paar Tage vis-a-vis geangelt.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke dass bei Kruste im LB Partikel aufsteigen und ne Futtersäule bilden weil Kruste ja stärker auftreibend ist



Denken oder wissen? Ich hab da selbst keine Erfahrungswerte.

Laut dem ersten Teil des oben verlinkten Videos wird es mit kruste einfach etwas gröber und ist dsnn besser für Döbel und große Fische. Für Kleinfisch besser nur das weiße. Allerdings pressen die ja auch die Luft raus bei ihren Bällen. Anders müsste man es wohl mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Ukel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut , freue mich dann mal in der Zukunft auf mal ein Ükel-Treffen (also Ukel-Treffen )
> Ich hatte meine eigenaktive Jugendangelzeit am Zwischenahner Meer und der daraus abfließenden Aue, bis man in die Welt raus mußte.
> 
> Man darf ja träumen, 3 (oder mehr) Leute an der Oste oder so ... , mit dem Wuemme hab ich ja schon ein paar Tage vis-a-vis geangelt.


Das ZM ist ja quasi spiegelbildlich auf der anderen Seite der Residenzstadt OL, kenne es aber lediglich ein wenig als Tourist.

Dass man sich irgendwo irgendwann mal trifft, Oste oder so, wäre ja durchaus möglich, warten wir mal die zunächst die kommende Zeit ab.


----------



## geomas

Schöne LB-Diskussion, danke dafür!
Ich füttere Liquidized Bread auf zwei Arten: gerne in einem kleinen Futterkorb - entweder in einem 10-15g-Drahtfutterkorb oder in nem Gripmesh-Feeder von Drennan. Alternativ forme ich kleine Ballen (selten schön kugelförmig) und werfe diese an die zu beangelnde Stelle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Denken oder wissen? Ich hab da selbst keine Erfahrungswerte.
> 
> Laut dem ersten Teil des oben verlinkten Videos wird es mit kruste einfach etwas gröber und ist dsnn besser für Döbel und große Fische. Für Kleinfisch besser nur das weiße. Allerdings pressen die ja auch die Luft raus bei ihren Bällen. Anders müsste man es wohl mal ausprobieren.


Ich meine es gelesen zu haben und deswegen so zu machen, es erscheint mir allerdings logisch


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin am Fluß nebenan, der momentan immer noch weniger Wasser als normal führt.

Es war kalt, der teilweise scharfe Wind war nicht nur unangenehm, sondern erschwerte auch die Angelei.
Hatte das neue Korum Compact River Tripod mit und zwei Quivertipruten.

Wollte weiter ab vom Ufer als üblich angeln und habe zunächst die schwerere der Ruten mit einem Gripmesh-Feeder und Haarvorfach bestückt.
Die Bißanzeige war durch den böigen Wind beeinträchtigt, die dann doch klaren Bisse habe ich (mit dieser Rute) alle versemmelt.

Habe dann die gestern benutzte Matchpicker zum Einsatz gebracht - fester Seitenarm mit 7g-DS-Blei, 8er Fine Feeder am „Business End”.
Damit hats dann wieder geklappt, 2 Plötz von knapp über und knapp unter 20cm gabs und ich konnte entschneidert den Heimweg antreten.
Bedingungen wie heute sollte ich zum Testen der „rückwärtigen Bißanzeiger” nutzen.
Hab ja das Schlögl-System und auch den von Minimax vorgestellten Tipmaster.







Nie ohne Thermoskanne!
Mit der Stativbenutzung muß ich mich noch einfuchsen, es entspricht aber meinen Erwartungen und ich finds praktisch.​


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin am Fluß nebenan, der momentan immer noch weniger Wasser als normal führt.
> 
> Es war kalt, der teilweise scharfe Wind war nicht nur unangenehm, sondern erschwerte auch die Angelei.
> Hatte das neue Korum Compact River Tripod mit und zwei Quivertipruten.
> 
> Wollte weiter ab vom Ufer als üblich angeln und habe zunächst die schwerere der Ruten mit einem Gripmesh-Feeder und Haarvorfach bestückt.
> Die Bißanzeige war durch den böigen Wind beeinträchtigt, die dann doch klaren Bisse habe ich (mit dieser Rute) alle versemmelt.
> 
> Habe dann die gestern benutzte Matchpicker zum Einsatz gebracht - fester Seitenarm mit 7g-DS-Blei, 8er Fine Feeder am „Business End”.
> Damit hats dann wieder geklappt, 2 Plötz von knapp über und knapp unter 20cm gabs und ich konnte entschneidert den Heimweg antreten.
> Bedingungen wie heute sollte ich zum Testen der „rückwärtigen Biaßnzeiger” nutzen.
> Hab ja das Schlögl-System und auch den von Minimax vorgestellten Tipmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie ohne Thermoskanne!
> Mit der Stativbenutzung muß ich mich noch einfuchsen, es entspricht aber meinen Erwartungen und ich finds praktisch.​



Tolles Pod 
Hab mir das andere bestellt von Korum ...freue ich mich auch drauf 

Sehr schönes Foto 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

In diesen ganzen Futtertheorien steckt sehr viel davon drin, dass die Autoren den Druck haben, etwas "neues" zu liefern.

Nehmt einen x-bliebigen Fluss und einen Angler der daherstiefelt und irgendwelchses zerbröseltes Brot einwirft. Entweder nehmen die Fische dieses zusätzliche Nahrungsangebot an. oder ihnen bleibt der Schnabel sauber. Da vermutlich die allerwenigsten von uns in direkter Konkurrenz zu wirklichen Profis fischen, dafür alleine am Fluss agieren, ist es ziemlich egal, was sie nun reinwerfen, ob mit, oder ohne Kruste.

Viel wichtiger sehe ich den Umstand, dass man dort füttert und fischt, wo auch sonst gefressen wird und nicht um das Was in kleinsten Nuancen!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin am Fluß nebenan, der momentan immer noch weniger Wasser als normal führt.
> 
> Es war kalt, der teilweise scharfe Wind war nicht nur unangenehm, sondern erschwerte auch die Angelei.
> Hatte das neue Korum Compact River Tripod mit und zwei Quivertipruten.
> 
> Wollte weiter ab vom Ufer als üblich angeln und habe zunächst die schwerere der Ruten mit einem Gripmesh-Feeder und Haarvorfach bestückt.
> Die Bißanzeige war durch den böigen Wind beeinträchtigt, die dann doch klaren Bisse habe ich (mit dieser Rute) alle versemmelt.
> 
> Habe dann die gestern benutzte Matchpicker zum Einsatz gebracht - fester Seitenarm mit 7g-DS-Blei, 8er Fine Feeder am „Business End”.
> Damit hats dann wieder geklappt, 2 Plötz von knapp über und knapp unter 20cm gabs und ich konnte entschneidert den Heimweg antreten.
> Bedingungen wie heute sollte ich zum Testen der „rückwärtigen Biaßnzeiger” nutzen.
> Hab ja das Schlögl-System und auch den von Minimax vorgestellten Tipmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie ohne Thermoskanne!
> Mit der Stativbenutzung muß ich mich noch einfuchsen, es entspricht aber meinen Erwartungen und ich finds praktisch.​


Dickes Petri Georg,coole Thermoskanne.Schönes Foto


----------



## Waller Michel

Oooooooohhhh
Sorry ,hatte ich vor lauter Pod ganz vergessen! Von mir natürlich auch ein ganz herzliches Petri 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Nie ohne Thermoskanne.

Eigentlich stimmt das. Ich habe nur eine Umhängetasche _(messenger bag) _für all den Krempel und wenn ich nicht gerade stippen gehe, hat die Kanne keinen Platz. Vielleicht packe ich das nächste Mal noch einen kleinen Rucksack...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs, den Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri. Ich muss mich leider zu Andal gesellen, meine Sitzung am See war ebenfalls ohne jede Glorie. ... aber irgendwann werde ich diesen See knacken!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg 

Ich hab mir das Korum Compact River Tripod deutlich kompakter vorgestellt, aber ist ja doch schon ein recht strammes Gerät. Daran wirken die Ruten ja schon fast winzig.


----------



## Fr33

Was die Fänge aktuell an den Weihern usw. angeht bin ich auch etwas überrascht, dass da gar nichts geht.....ok es war mal wieder kalt. Aber ich hab schon bei deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen meine Brassen und Güstern gefeedert….

Heute war ich übrigens mal wieder im Angelladen. Eig nur 0,5l Maden holen... sind dann doch irgendwie 30€ geworden.... Agrs. Bisschen was zum Method Feedern mitgenommen.... müsst mir echt mal ne Kombo dafür holen.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Georg
> 
> Ich hab mir das Korum Compact River Tripod deutlich kompakter vorgestellt, aber ist ja doch schon ein recht strammes Gerät. Daran wirken die Ruten ja schon fast winzig.



Danke!

Schön „Compact” ist es zusammengepackt - etwa 57cm und recht leicht. Die Beine sind zweifach teleskopierbar. Das obere Querteil läßt sich per Schnellverschluß abnehmen.
Heute habe ich das Dreibein ganz ausgefahren, aber es war auch arg windig. Die linke Rute (Silstar) ist etwa 2,55m lang oder kurz, die rechte etwa 3,30m.
Ausgefahren ist das „Compact” maximal etwa 1,10m hoch.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nie ohne Thermoskanne.
> 
> Eigentlich stimmt das. Ich habe nur eine Umhängetasche _(messenger bag) _für all den Krempel und wenn ich nicht gerade stippen gehe, hat die Kanne keinen Platz. Vielleicht packe ich das nächste Mal noch einen kleinen Rucksack...



Ist natürlich nur ein Spaß: aber bei längeren Ansitzen oder wenn es kalt ist hab ich gerne einen heißen und starken Kaffee dabei. 
Manchmal kommt auch eine schlankere Thermoskanne mit. Generell hab ich fast immer zu viel Zeugs dabei.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wer viel hat kann auch viel mitnehmen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Nabend ......

My two pence to LB............
	

		
			
		

		
	
















tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf

Apropos neben drei Sorten Mais, Brot und Dendros mache ich gerade Tulip fertig - würfeln, in heißem Wasser entfetten (denke aktuell ist es besser, noch möglichst nah am Boden zu fischen), abtropfen lassen, Speisestärke, Curry (oder doch 5 Gewürz Pulver?), Gefrierbeutel.

Ich glaube ich verzichte darauf Würmer mitzunehmen


----------



## Andal

"A hot drink from the flask" ist übers ganze Jahr kein Schaden. Auch nicht bei brütender Hitze. Grad da tut ein heisser Tee sehr gut.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Ach ja... heute morgen hab ich auch mal wieder den Rhein versucht....
> Allons enfants de la Patrie,
> Le jour de gloire est arrivé! - Alles klar?
> Ein wenig meine Pellets gewaschen, aber mit der Gloire wurde es nichts. Macht auch nichts, denn bei dem klaren Wetter bin ich auch von nichts anderem ausgegangen.
> 
> Aber die neue 2 lbs Korum wirft sich prachtvoll. 3 oz. ballert sie raus, wie nix. Da schwabbelt nichts nach und sie steht auch bei etwas mehr Strömung gut, aber auch nicht wie ein Besenstil.
> 
> Leider habe ich aus Faulheit auf den Stuhl verzichtet und hockte nur auf der kleinen Abhakmatte herum. Das büße ich jetzt mit dezentem Kreuzweh.
> 
> Aber schön war es trotzdem und unglaublich still am Wasser.


Gute Besserung old Man für den Rücken...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos neben drei Sorten Mais, Brot und Dendros mache ich gerade Tulip fertig - würfeln, in heißem Wasser entfetten (denke aktuell ist es besser, noch möglichst nah am Boden zu fischen), abtropfen lassen, Speisestärke, Curry (oder doch 5 Gewürz Pulver?), Gefrierbeutel.
> 
> Ich glaube ich verzichte darauf Würmer mitzunehmen


Bei dir leben die Fische aber auch sehr gesund und ausgewogen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Noch besser ist es, direkt am Wasser Tee zu kochen - wichtigste Tacklelücke des Jahres, die geschlossen werden muss! Gaskocher (Kelly Kettle ist zwar geil aber Gas ist günstiger), Kanne, Sieb, zwei Tassen, dann noch Milchpulver (kein Kaffeeweisser!) Und Zucker (Vanille Rum Kandies?) Möglichst platzsparend und robust zu transportieren


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bei dir leben die Fische aber auch sehr gesund und ausgewogen!


Sooo viele Möglichkeiten   und wirklich voller Vorfreude! Bestimmt heisstes morgen Schneider Schwarz


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Gute Besserung old Man für den Rücken...


Danke! 

Es geht schon wieder. Ein Stündchen auf der brandheissen Wärmflasche - langsam weiss ich ja, wie ich den alten Gräten wieder auf die Sprünge helfe.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Es geht schon wieder. Ein Stündchen auf der brandheissen Wärmflasche - langsam weiss ich ja, wie ich den alten Gräten wieder auf die Sprünge helfe.


Das Problem kenne ich auch mit fast 70 Jahren sollte kürzer treten


----------



## phirania

So heute 2 mal Beute gemacht...


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Das Problem kenne ich auch mit fast 70 Jahren sollte kürzer treten


Viel wichtiger ist gezielt zu treten - ja nicht daneben treten!


----------



## phirania

Ja nun am Rhein bin ich nun nicht mehr so viel unterwegs. 
Aber bei mir am See ist auch nicht ohne... 
Aufpassen sollte man überall.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nur ein Spaß: aber bei längeren Ansitzen oder wenn es kalt ist hab ich gerne einen heißen und starken Kaffee dabei.
> Manchmal kommt auch eine schlankere Thermoskanne mit. Generell hab ich fast immer zu viel Zeugs dabei.


Kaffee habe ich generell auch immer dabei !
Für kurze  Ansitze einen Thermobecher ,für mittellange die Thermoskanne und wenn ich länger unterwegs bin Kocher und Kessel 

Ist bei mir auch irgendwie ein Muss


----------



## geomas

Im Sommer darf mich dann ne gekühlte Flasche Cidre ans Wasser begleiten.

Letztes Jahr sah ich ein paar Ansitzangler hier in der Nähe die tranken Bier aus echten Gläsern.
Es ist noch nicht alles verloren.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Im Sommer darf mich dann ne gekühlte Flasche Cidre ans Wasser begleiten.
> 
> Letztes Jahr sah ich ein paar Angsitzangler hier in der Nähe die tranken Bier aus echten Gläsern.
> Es ist noch nicht alles verloren.


Ich bin am Wasser (und ehrlich gesagt wenn es kein Weizen ist auch so) meistens Flaschenkind, aber ich achte peinlich darauf, keine Kronkorken zurück zu lassen


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Im Sommer darf mich dann ne gekühlte Flasche Cidre ans Wasser begleiten.
> 
> Letztes Jahr sah ich ein paar Angsitzangler hier in der Nähe die tranken Bier aus echten Gläsern.
> Es ist noch nicht alles verloren.


Ne Dose Radler hatte ich auch schon dabei, aber nur wenn ich am Wasser übernachtet habe ! Wenn ich noch fahren muss, dann für mich kein Alkohol 
So selten wie ich was trinke merk ich das immer recht heftig 

LG


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Schön „Compact” ist es zusammengepackt - etwa 57cm und recht leicht. Die Beine sind zweifach teleskopierbar. Das obere Querteil läßt sich per Schnellverschluß abnehmen.
> Heute habe ich das Dreibein ganz ausgefahren, aber es war auch arg windig. Die linke Rute (Silstar) ist etwa 2,55m lang oder kurz, die rechte etwa 3,30m.
> Ausgefahren ist das „Compact” maximal etwa 1,10m hoch.



Das sind doch schon deutlich transportablere Maße  Ich möchte dieses Jahr irgendwie mein Fahrrad angeltechnisch organisieren, auch mal für Ansätze mit Hocker und mehr Zubehör. Vielleicht wäre dann so ein Dreibein auch ne Option.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das sind doch schon deutlich transportablere Maße  Ich möchte dieses Jahr irgendwie mein Fahrrad angeltechnisch organisieren, auch mal für Ansätze mit Hocker und mehr Zubehör. Vielleicht wäre dann so ein Dreibein auch ne Option.


Am wenigsten trägt ein Adapter für Banksticks auf


----------



## geomas

^^ es ist nur bauartbedingt weniger dazu geeignet, zum Beispiel einen Bait-Waiter horizontal zu tragen.
Es sind nur 2 der Beine im Winkel verstellbar, auch die Aufnahme der „Bar” ist nicht verstellbar und normalerweise schräg.


Bankstick-Adapter: das günstige Modell in meinem Besitz ist superstabil und klein, zum Hochstellen der Rute müßte ich die Banksticks „upgraden”.
Interessant finde ich Gardners „Triad” - ein Dreibeinadapter mit einem vierten Bolzen, der einen flachen Aufbau ermöglicht. Das Ding hat auch einen Haken zur zusätzlichen Stabilisierung oder zum Wiegen (?).


----------



## rutilus69

Am Wasser halte ich es mit Captain Jean-Luc Picard: Earl Grey, heiß.   
Im Sommer auch gerne Kaffee. Beides auch gerne am Wasser frisch gekocht. Wobei der Kelly Kettle schon mehr Spaß macht als der Gaskocher, der aber wiederum auch seine Vorteile hat.
Hach, immer diese Luxusprobleme, seufz.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Noch besser ist es, direkt am Wasser Tee zu kochen - wichtigste Tacklelücke des Jahres, die geschlossen werden muss! Gaskocher (Kelly Kettle ist zwar geil aber Gas ist günstiger), Kanne, Sieb, zwei Tassen, dann noch Milchpulver (kein Kaffeeweisser!) Und Zucker (Vanille Rum Kandies?) Möglichst platzsparend und robust zu transportieren



Ich würde dir gerne diesen ans Herz legen - es gibt nix besseres!








						Trangia 25-1 Sturmkocher mit Primus Gasbrenner - Gaskocher | Versandkostenfrei | Bergfreunde.de
					

Trangia - 25-1 Sturmkocher mit Primus Gasbrenner - Gaskocher ➽ Versandkostenfrei - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h  ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten




					www.bergfreunde.de


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich würde dir gerne diesen ans Herz legen - es gibt nix besseres!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trangia 25-1 Sturmkocher mit Primus Gasbrenner - Gaskocher | Versandkostenfrei | Bergfreunde.de
> 
> 
> Trangia - 25-1 Sturmkocher mit Primus Gasbrenner - Gaskocher ➽ Versandkostenfrei - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h  ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergfreunde.de


Das kommt sehr gerufen, danke, lieber Rhiner 
*ed* gibt es da auch was in Edelstahl? Ich finde Alu gehört in Hüte und nicht in Speisen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde Alu gehört in Hüte


----------



## Mescalero

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das sind doch schon deutlich transportablere Maße  Ich möchte dieses Jahr irgendwie mein Fahrrad angeltechnisch organisieren, auch mal für Ansätze mit Hocker und mehr Zubehör. Vielleicht wäre dann so ein Dreibein auch ne Option.


Einige Zeit war ich mit einem sowas von genial konstruierten Fahrradanhänger unterwegs....das Gerät heißt Travoy und ist von Burley. Teuer aber so praktisch, man glaubt es kaum.
Ich hatte ihn noch mit einer Kuriertasche aus meinen Messenger-Zeiten gepimpt. Da hätte man die komplette Ausrüstung für eine Woche Karpfenansitz wegbekommen. Der Trolley lässt sich auch super zum Einkaufen verwenden. Schau ihn dir mal an.


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das kommt sehr gerufen, danke, lieber Rhiner
> *ed* gibt es da auch was in Edelstahl? Ich finde Alu gehört in Hüte und nicht in Speisen


Den Trangia gibt es auch in Stahl. Gabs zumindest mal. Erfunden wurde das Ding halt in Zeiten als Alu weder gesundheitsschädlich noch Mist für den Planeten war. 
Es gibt aber auch technisch identische Nachbauten davon, falls du beim Schweden nichts findest.


----------



## Orothred

Moin zusammen,

als noch nicht so Futter-Erfahrener: Kann man so nen 1kg-Beutel Fertigfuttermischung mit z.B. Paniermehl strecken, oder geht dadurch die Lockwirkung sehr flöten?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der Trangia ist vor allem ein Kocher für Wanderer, da zählt jedes Gramm, was man nicht schleppen muss. Für meine Wandertouren in Lappland habe ich mir vor über 30 Jahren einen Trangia gekauft. Und gestern hatte ich ihn auch wieder dabei, konnte ihn aber nicht nutzen, weil ich den Spiritus vergessen hatte. Zum Glück war noch der seit bestimmt 20 Jahren nicht mehr benutzte GAZ-Kocher noch im Auto (der Liegt zusammen mit einer Dose Bockwürste immer im Auto), so konnte ich wenigstens meine Eierravioli gestern heiß machen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochen am Wasser ist sicher was schönes nur stellt sich da bei mir die Frage wann macht man das?

Wie lange seit ihr am Wasser ?

Wenn ich bedenke das meine Zeit am Wasser höchstens mal 3 Stunden dauert und meist nur ein Fußmarsch von nicht mal 5 Minuten ans Wasser ist würde ich jetzt nichts mitnehmen. Ich schau quasi ausm Fenster und seh von der weite wie das Wasser momentan ist.
Ja gut nen Esbit und Gaskocher hab ich auch nur wird der eig überhaupt nicht genützt. Das letzt mal hab ich den Gaskocher zum boilies machen verwendet was aber auch schon wider über 3 Jahre her ist. Die esbitkocher sind eig für meinen Notfallrucksack bzw wanderrucksack gedacht nur dazu muss ich mir jetzt erst noch das passende kleine Geschirr zulegen.

Schreibt doch mal ab wann und warum ihr in einsetzt, wäre für mich jetzt schon interessant


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Gestern war ich nur drei Stunden am Wasser, wollte aber was Warmes essen, deshalb war der Kocher dabei. Ansonsten habe ich ihn mit, wenn ich über Nacht am Wasser bleibe. Abends mal Tortellini mit Sahnesoße machen, morgens einen frischen Bohnenkaffee aufbrühen.


----------



## Mescalero

@dawurzelsepp 
Ich würde nichts mitschleppen, es sei denn über Nacht.
Kaffee/Tee koche ich zu Hause und nehme eine Thermoskanne mit, gegessen wird abends zu Hause. Ich kann aber nachvollziehen, dass es für einige Angler Teil der Romantik ist - am Wasser sitzen, die Ruhe genießen, ein Töpfchen Suppe kochen... So ein Trangia ist schon ziemlich optimal da unkaputtbar und zuverlässig. Das im Vergleich zu vielen Trekkingsachen hohe Gewicht spielt keine Rolle, die Sachen müssen ja nicht getragen werden oder zumindest nicht weit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ed* gibt es da auch was in Edelstahl? Ich finde Alu gehört in Hüte und nicht in Speisen



Gab es mal, nannte sich Duosal und ist ein Pressverbund; aussen Alu, innen Inox.
Scheinen die aber nichtmehr zu machen.. .
Es gibt noch hochwertiges Teflon und Titan.
Der Windschutz ist immer in Alu ausgefüht. Das tolle an diesem Kocher ist, dass er auch bei Wind sehr gut funktioniert.
Das spart richtig viel Brennstoff und verkürzt die Kochzeit enorm - wirklich ein klasse Teil!
Ich würde die Variante ohne Kessel (der ist auch immer aus Alu) kaufen und dann nen Edelstahlkessel dazu kaufen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> über 30 Jahren einen Trangia gekauft. Und gestern hatte ich ihn auch wieder dabei, konnte ihn aber nicht nutzen, weil ich den Spiritus vergessen hatte



Den Tragia mit dem normalen Spiritusbrenner zu nutzen, empfinde ich als überaus qualvoll - das dauert ewig... .
Wenn Du dir den passenden Optimus Gasbrenner kaufst, wirst Du deinen Trangia nicht wiedererkennen.
Und den Camping Gaz wahrscheinlich nie wieder benutzen...


----------



## Mescalero

Vor dreißig Jahren waren wir in Südeuropa auf Camping- und Interrailtour, da gab es nur Spiritus, jedenfalls hatten wir die Version mit. Das Komplettset... das war einfach Standard bei Pfadfindern usw. 

Nudeln mit Tomatensoße haben locker eine Stunde gebraucht, der Kaffee nach dem Essen nochmal eine halbe. Aber immerhin hat uns der Kocher nie im Stich gelassen und noch viele, viele Jahre seinen Dienst getan.

Mit Gas ist der Trangia eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## Xianeli

Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit scheint gerade möglich geworden zu sein.... Ein Angelzeitfenster Samstag oder Sonntag ( tendiere zu Sonntag ). Ich hoffe nur das die Tankstelle Gastkarten rausrückt sonst hat sich das ganze wieder erledigt und Dank Sonderschichten bis Mai wäre erstmal nicht daran zu denken


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für die Beratung 
Bei mir gab es bislang zwei Bisse und einen Zielfisch


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Am wenigsten trägt ein Adapter für Banksticks auf



Danke Alex, auf die einfachsten Dinge kommt man natürlich nicht...  
Und Petri! 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Einige Zeit war ich mit einem sowas von genial konstruierten Fahrradanhänger unterwegs....das Gerät heißt Travoy und ist von Burley. Teuer aber so praktisch, man glaubt es kaum.



Das ist echt ein tolles Teil! Liegt aber leider weit außerhalb meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Ich hab's mir notiert für später, wenn ich etwas liquider bin 



Orothred schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> als noch nicht so Futter-Erfahrener: Kann man so nen 1kg-Beutel Fertigfuttermischung mit z.B. Paniermehl strecken, oder geht dadurch die Lockwirkung sehr flöten?



Kannst du machen, aber Paniermehl bindet extrem stark und du kannst aus deinem Futter ganz schnell Fertigzement machen, wenn du es übertreibst. Und es ist recht grob und sättigt gut - bei den kalten Wassertemperaturen kannst du dir damit auch schnell ins eigene Fleisch schneiden und die Fische ditekt sättigen. Daher würd ich das Futter einfach so lassen. So ein Beutel ist ja nicht so teuer und mit 1kg solltest du bei dem Wetter auch ne Weile auskommen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht, @Kochtopf. Ich komme künftig auch wieder etwas häufiger zum Fischen. Ein Tag pro Woche bin ich erstmal in Coronabedingter Kurzarbeit. Aber ihr braucht mich nicht bedauern. Im Vergleich zur geschenkten (Angel)Zeit ist der finanzielle Verlust zu verschmerzen!


----------



## Ukel

Orothred schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> als noch nicht so Futter-Erfahrener: Kann man so nen 1kg-Beutel Fertigfuttermischung mit z.B. Paniermehl strecken, oder geht dadurch die Lockwirkung sehr flöten?


Du kannst das Futter auch mit Erde strecken, grad zur Zeit, wo die Fische noch nicht so viel Hunger haben, eine gute Möglichkeit, der Nährwert des Futters wird dadurch gesenkt. Falls du Maulwürfe zur Verfügung hast, nimm deren Erde, die ist oft schon in passender Konsistenz, 30-50%iger Anteil Im Futter passt meistens gut.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, el Potto!
Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf Deinen Bericht.



@Xianeli - der Stammtisch freut sich mit Dir über das unverhofft geöffnete Angelzeitfenster! 
Mach das beste draus, setze Dich aber nicht zu sehr unter Druck.


----------



## Xianeli

geomas schrieb:


> @Xianeli - der Stammtisch freut sich mit Dir über das unverhofft geöffnete Angelzeitfenster!
> Mach das beste draus, setze Dich aber nicht zu sehr unter Druck.



Naja Hauptsache am Wasser oder ? Die Erwartungen setze ich eh nicht allzu hoch. Versuche es wieder mit Pellets am Haar mit Methodfeeder. Funktioniert hier mal so mal so... entweder Sternstunden oder Schneider  

@Kochtopf Petri zum Zielfisch


----------



## Hering 58

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit scheint gerade möglich geworden zu sein.... Ein Angelzeitfenster Samstag oder Sonntag ( tendiere zu Sonntag ). Ich hoffe nur das die Tankstelle Gastkarten rausrückt sonst hat sich das ganze wieder erledigt und Dank Sonderschichten bis Mai wäre erstmal nicht daran zu denken


Viel Erfolg und Spaß.Petri


----------



## phirania

Man hört überall Frühling:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für die Beratung
> Bei mir gab es bislang zwei Bisse und einen Zielfisch




Petri Heil!

Bin gespannt auf den Bericht.


----------



## geomas

Aus Gründen ganz allgemeiner Zuversicht habe ich eben je 1l Maden und Pinkies geordert.
Mal sehen, wann die kommen (werden sicher nicht heute versandt) und wo ich sie einsetzen kann.

Falls nix dazwischenkommt gehts am Nachmittag noch mal ans Wasser, ist leider sehr windig, ungemütlich hier und der Pegel ist vom Niveau her low.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Aus Gründen ganz allgemeiner Zuversicht habe ich eben je 1l Maden und Pinkies geordert.
> Mal sehen, wann die kommen (werden sicher nicht heute versandt) und wo ich sie einsetzen kann.
> 
> Fals nix dazwischenkommt gehts am Nachmittag noch mal ans Wasser, ist leider sehr windig, ungemütlich hier und der Pegel ist vom Niveau her low.


Dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg.


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Man hört überall Frühling:
> ...



Habe auf die Empfehlung eines freundlichen Zeitgenossen vom NABU (ja, da gibt es auch nette Leute) die „DIE VOGEL APP!” auf dem Telefon installiert. 
Ist für Laien wie mich ganz praktisch beim Angeln. Neulich konnte ich so einen Hausrotschwanz identifizieren (dachte erst an Gartenrotschwanz).


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Viel Erfolg dann am Wasser. Und wenn du eine vernünftige Rolle in der Größe deiner Mitchell suchst, must du nach einer Mitchell 206 Ausschau halten. Ist eine viel bessere Qualität.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Campingkocher wenn es über Nacht oder über mehrere Tage geht. Selbstgekochter Eintopf, tiegefroren in der Kühlbox hält sich schon 2Tage. Morgens dann frisch augebrühter Kaffee. Alle Utensilien sind dafür in einer Kiste verpackt und kommen bei bedarf in den Kofferraum (Ford Transit sei Dank).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Hatte das neue Korum Compact River Tripod mit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit der Stativbenutzung muß ich mich noch einfuchsen, es entspricht aber meinen Erwartungen und ich finds praktisch.​



@geomas , ich hoffe dir ist bewusst was solche Bilder bei einem Süchtigen auslösen können, der auch gerade jetzt viel zeit Langeweile und viel unnützes Zeugs rumliegen hat.

wo ich das Bild gesehen habe viel mir ein das ich vor langer zeit so ein Teil 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 für einen 5er gekauft habe, und mit dem anderen Zeugs was ich noch so rumfliegen hatte, habe ich einfach mal angefangen 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 an dem Teleskopdingen (keine Ahnung wie das heißt) habe ich noch so eine Schlauchklemme? dran gemacht
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, dort kommt noch sowas wie ein Tischen dran den ich jeder zeit wieder ab schrauben kann.

was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist das die Rute einfach so auf dem Boden steht, fürs erste nehme ich diese hier 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und habe auch schon eine Idee wie ich sie an dem Teil befestige, das muss aber leider noch bis nach den Ostertage warten.

PS. Nachteil, das Ding wiegt 2,1KG


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Aus Gründen ganz allgemeiner Zuversicht habe ich eben je 1l Maden und Pinkies geordert.
> Mal sehen, wann die kommen (werden sicher nicht heute versandt) und wo ich sie einsetzen kann.
> 
> Fals nix dazwischenkommt gehts am Nachmittag noch mal ans Wasser, ist leider sehr windig, ungemütlich hier und der Pegel ist vom Niveau her low.


Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und Spaß.


----------



## geomas

@Thomas. - danke für den so aussagekräftig bebilderten Stativ-Bau-Bericht! 
Mit Fotostativen kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, habe auch einige potenzielle „Organspender” bei meinem Fotokram.

Jetzt bin ich aber erstmal recht happy mit dem Compact River Tripod. 
Das ausrangierte Sensas-Dreibein darf evtl. gelegentlich mal mit raus ans Wasser, um den Baitwaiter zu supporten.
Habe noch ein winzigen Askari-Dreibein, das kann evtl. mal die Griffenden der abgelegten Ruten halten.

Ein ebenfalls älteres Stativ mit den typischen Ausschwenk-Drahtbügeln wird nur für gröbere Aktionen wie das Nachtangeln auf Raubfische Verwendung finden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tja Jung, ich hatte die Fahrertür noch nicht geschlossen da fing es an zu schütten - vom Timing her perfekter Abbau!

Ich habe heute erstmals @geomas ihm seine (!) Marginpole ausgeführt. Es ist schon toll wie man die Pose damit dirigieren kann, leider war ihr jedoch kein Fischkontakt vergönnt und nach einem späten Abriss (Baum gefangen, da konnte auch der Gummizug nicht helfen) machte sie für heute Feierabend.
Ansonsten fischte ich mit der Bolo und Pin, nur dass ich diesmal absichtlich die Pose in wenigen Metern entfernt zur Rutenspitze treiben liess und somit das Maiskorn in der Strömung spielte.
Die Pose war eine 10gr Bolopose von Colmic (danke @Tricast ) die mit 2 2SSG und 4 AA bebleibt wurde, die Bebleiung mag grob erscheinen aber mir ging es vor allem darum den Köder möglichst 10-20cm über Grund anzubieten, auf der Pin war 18er GTM, Haken war ein 14er Drennan Specialist

Nachdem an der ersten Stelle nichts ging wurde mir klar dass ich bessere Deckung für den Fisch finden muss, zu weite Abstände zwischen den Büschen helfen da nicht, also bin ich zur Stelle vom Sonntag gelaufen und siehe da - die Maiskörner (Hanflebersternanisojassaucesalz) waren 10 Minuten im Wasser, ich montierte gerade SJ und plötzlich ging die Ratsche los, da hatte sich wohl jemand selbst gehakt und war mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden.
Bolo in die Hand genommen und es begann ein Drill, ähnlich wie vom letzten Wochenende. Ein adipöser Zielfisch ind bestechender Form brachte mich mit der Bolo fast zum Verzweifeln, durch Bäume und Büsche war ich im Handling etwas eingeschränkt aber letzten Ende konnte ich ihn von allen fernhalten und Landen




Knapp die 50 gerissen und noch im Kescher quicklebendig und schlecht gelaunt. Später gab es noch einen Biss, nachdem ich mein LB (welches Solo auftreibend war, ich denke der Handhäcksler hat es zu grob gemacht) mit Mais samt Flüssigkeit pimpte und walnussgrosse Kugeln anfütterte bekam ich einen zweiten Biss den ich leider versemmelt habe, ansonsten habe ich die Ruhe genossen und den lieben Gott einen guten imaginären Freund sein gelassen.
Schön war es und das mit aufreibenden Köder ist sehr vielversprechend

Mais was heute erfolgreicher als stationäre Tulip Anbieten (0 Bisse), scheinbar habe ich den gelben Korn Unrecht angetan.

Es war mir eine riesenfreude


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht und toller Fisch Pötti.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Alex, schöner wohlgenährter Brocken.


----------



## geomas

Toller Bericht, danke, und was für ein prachtvoller Fisch - Petri heil, Sir Alex!


----------



## Orothred

Petri, schöner.....Döbel? (Bin mir grad nicht sicher )


----------



## Tobias85

Orothred schrieb:


> Petri, schöner.....Döbel? (Bin mir grad nicht sicher )



Aber dowas von ein Döbel...


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist das die Rute einfach so auf dem Boden steht, fürs erste nehme ich diese hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und habe auch schon eine Idee wie ich sie an dem Teil befestige, das muss aber leider noch bis nach den Ostertage warten.



das hat mir keine ruhe gelassen, muss noch ein wenig
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 verfeinert werden


----------



## Kochtopf

Orothred schrieb:


> Petri, schöner.....Döbel? (Bin mir grad nicht sicher )


Ja wohl, mein erklärter Lieblingszielfisch

Ich schaffe zwar keine Setzkescher wie @Professor Tinca  aber bislang kann sich meine Ausbeute sehen lassen *auf Holz klopf* aber das Jahr ist lang und unbarmherzig
Deutlich wird:
- Deckung, Deckung, Deckung! Auf freier Strecke angeln ist nicht hilfreich
- Futter muss liegen bleiben und der Köder sollte zumindest nicht auf Wanderschaft gehen, in der Strömung spielen schadet nicht
- da man mit Pin und Bolo nicht brutal rausdrillen kann sollte man nach einem guten Fisch den Platz wechseln.
- für den letzten Punkt habe ich noch immer Zuviel Geraffel.
- Dämmerung ist trumpf


Die merkwürdige Rutenablage die @rhinefisher und ich in China bestellt haben wurde erstmals sinnvoll eingesetzt


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf Dickes Petri zu deinem Zielfisch und die Sensas sieht einfach gut aus.


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri, lieber @Kochtopf, ein toller Fisch!
hg
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Sehr interessant die unterschiedliche Verwendung der Kocher. Danke an alle für die Beantwortung.

Bin aktuell noch am Wasser, eig wollte ich ja nicht raus. Bis jetzt gab's einen Giebel zwei verlorene wovon einer der King gewesen wäre und zwei schöne Rotfedern. Ein Karpfen hat sich leider auch wider verabschiedet 
Ne Stunde noch dann gibt's ne heiße dusche.


----------



## Waller Michel

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehr interessant die unterschiedliche Verwendung der Kocher. Danke an alle für die Beantwortung.
> 
> Bin aktuell noch am Wasser, eig wollte ich ja nicht raus. Bis jetzt gab's einen Giebel zwei verlorene wovon einer der King gewesen wäre und zwei schöne Rotfedern. Ein Karpfen hat sich leider auch wider verabschiedet
> Ne Stunde noch dann gibt's ne heiße dusche.


Dann auf jeden Fall schon einmal ein herzliches Petri zum Giebel und noch viel Spaß 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @dawurzelsepp und @Kochtopf und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Prachtdöbel. Eine wirklich tolle Rute hast du da übrigens, sieht gut aus!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich war vorhin kurz am Bach, um die Alipin einzuweihen, als Köder gab es Bierwurst und Semmel. Nach zwei Stunden der erste und letzte Biss, ein gut 20cm kurzes Rotauge. Sehr dick übrigens, mir scheint die befinden sich mitten im Laichgeschäft.
Ich habe einen Loafer, oder wie die Dinger heißen, treiben lassen - letztens mit der Stippe gab es an derselben Stelle deutlich mehr Aktivität.
Schön wars trotzdem!


----------



## Hecht100+

@dawurzelsepp  An meiner zarten Hand kann man den kleinen Tassenkocher erkennen. Er wird mit Feuerzeuggas befüllt und reicht für eine Emaillierte Tasse Tee aus. Und er nimmt kaum Platz weg. Er kommt mit, wenn man nur ein warmes Getränk braucht. 





Ansonsten habe ich diesen hier, 








						Enders Nelson Kartuschen-Gaskocher
					

Enders Nelson Kartuschen-Gaskocher in Campingkocher




					www.fritz-berger.de
				



*-S-[498610]&gclid=CjwKCAjwvZv0BRA8EiwAD9T2VUxEyFRFlkK3zQ-LUuogBjAih4spqymKtzMcNRzHZVYJ8XhSEqjTEBoC870QAvD_BwE
damit kann man auch Eier mit Speck oder andere Sachen machen.*


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp  An meiner zarten Hand kann man den kleinen Tassenkocher erkennen. Er wird mit Feuerzeuggas befüllt und reicht für eine Emaillierte Tasse Tee aus. Und er nimmt kaum Platz weg. Er kommt mit, wenn man nur ein warmes Getränk braucht.
> Anhang anzeigen 342102
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich diesen hier,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enders Nelson Kartuschen-Gaskocher
> 
> 
> Enders Nelson Kartuschen-Gaskocher in Campingkocher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fritz-berger.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-S-[498610]&gclid=CjwKCAjwvZv0BRA8EiwAD9T2VUxEyFRFlkK3zQ-LUuogBjAih4spqymKtzMcNRzHZVYJ8XhSEqjTEBoC870QAvD_BwE
> damit kann man auch Eier mit Speck oder andere Sachen machen.*


Der Link von dem kleinen wäre interessanter ^^


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin kurz am Bach, um die Alipin einzuweihen, als Köder gab es Bierwurst und Semmel. Nach zwei Stunden der erste und letzte Biss, ein gut 20cm kurzes Rotauge. Sehr dick übrigens, mir scheint die befinden sich mitten im Laichgeschäft.
> Ich habe einen Loafer, oder wie die Dinger heißen, treiben lassen - letztens mit der Stippe gab es an derselben Stelle deutlich mehr Aktivität.
> Schön wars trotzdem!



Dir auch ein herzliches Petri und noch viel Spaß am Wasser 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Neulich konnte ich so einen Hausrotschwanz identifizieren (dachte erst an Gartenrotschwanz).


Tun die arg weh? Wenn ich da nur an den Tennisarm denke. Aber das schlimmste dürfte wohl der Golfsack sein! 

Was die Heissgetränke und die Kocher(ei) am Wasser angeht, tut es für die üblichen Kurzbesuche die gute, alte Thermoskanne von Tupperware und das berüchtigte Leberwurstbrot.

Was die Kocher angeht, so haben sich über die Jahre diverse Kleinkocher für Gaskartuschen bewährt. Hier aber auch weniger die Markenware aus dem Karpfen- und Outdoorbereich, welche deutlich zu teuer sind, sondern die NoName Produkte via Ebay aus China. Die Gaskartuschen kriegt man auch problemlos über Ebay. Ebenso die Anschlussadapter. Verschiedene Adapter deswegen, weil reine Gase, Propan etc. teilweise ihre Schwierigkeiten bei niedrigen Aussentemperaturen haben. Die Mischgaspatronen von Rothenberger sind eindeutig die Matchwinner, denn liefern dem Brenner immer genügend Gas.

Mit einer eloxierten kleinen Kanne hat man so immer und schnell sein heisses Teewasser parat, den Espresso aus der Perkolatorkanne, oder in einem kleinen handelsüblichen und beschichteten(!) Topf die Ravioli fertig - ohne Anbrand! 

Womit ich nicht wirklich zufrieden war, sind diese all inklusive Kochkoffer. Die funktionieren nur im absolut windstillen LKW halbwegs, sind sehr windempfindlich und stehen nie wirklich gerade. Da ist das kleine Kocherle viel praktischer. Etwas den Boden gekratzt, schon stehen sie eben!

Mit so einem Kocherle, löslichem Kaffee und ausreichend Dicken Sauerländern aus der Dose kann man es dann auch gut ein paar Tage am Wasser aushalten.





...und mit homemade Soleiern zur Jause wird das Leben auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## phirania

Heute war es Schweinekalt im Wind...


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf 
Der kleine wird von der Kisag AG in CH-4512 Bellach hergestellt und hat die Typ- Nr. 2002. Ich habe ihn auch geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

An die Stippermessengänger.

War Drennan dort vertreten und gibt es vielleicht bald einen Nachfolger für die Acolyte Ruten???


----------



## gründler

Da isser 

https://www.amazon.de/Kisag-Sicherheits-Gas-Brenner-klein/dp/B0041G1TJ0


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An die Stippermessengänger.
> 
> War Drennan dort vertreten und gibt es vielleicht bald einen Nachfolger für die Acolyte Ruten???



Drennan war selbst nicht vertreten, es gab nur Zubehör von Drennan an ein/zwei Ständen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso. Schade.
Danke dir!

Weiß trotzdem jemand etwas darüber?
Die Acolytes sind ja fast überball ausverkauft.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin kurz am Bach, um die Alipin einzuweihen, als Köder gab es Bierwurst und Semmel. Nach zwei Stunden der erste und letzte Biss, ein gut 20cm kurzes Rotauge. Sehr dick übrigens, mir scheint die befinden sich mitten im Laichgeschäft.
> Ich habe einen Loafer, oder wie die Dinger heißen, treiben lassen - letztens mit der Stippe gab es an derselben Stelle deutlich mehr Aktivität.
> Schön wars trotzdem!


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri und  viel Spaß am Wasser


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute war es Schweinekalt im Wind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342107
> Anhang anzeigen 342110


Schöne Bilder Kalle.Geht es dir gut?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Acolytes sind ja fast überball ausverkauft.



Das liegt daran, dass die Acolytes  so weich und saugfähig sind, und ihre drei Carbonlagen für ein angenehmes, sauberes Hautgefühl sorgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass die Acolytes  so weich und saugfähig sind, und ihre drei Carbonlagen für ein angenehmes, sauberes Hautgefühl sorgen.




Ein echter Luxusartikel für die Notdurft.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Tun die arg weh? Wenn ich da nur an den Tennisarm denke. Aber das schlimmste dürfte wohl der Golfsack sein!
> 
> Was die Heissgetränke und die Kocher(ei) am Wasser angeht, tut es für die üblichen Kurzbesuche die gute, alte Thermoskanne von Tupperware und das berüchtigte Leberwurstbrot.
> 
> Was die Kocher angeht, so haben sich über die Jahre diverse Kleinkocher für Gaskartuschen bewährt. Hier aber auch weniger die Markenware aus dem Karpfen- und Outdoorbereich, welche deutlich zu teuer sind, sondern die NoName Produkte via Ebay aus China. Die Gaskartuschen kriegt man auch problemlos über Ebay. Ebenso die Anschlussadapter. Verschiedene Adapter deswegen, weil reine Gase, Propan etc. teilweise ihre Schwierigkeiten bei niedrigen Aussentemperaturen haben. Die Mischgaspatronen von Rothenberger sind eindeutig die Matchwinner, denn liefern dem Brenner immer genügend Gas.
> 
> Mit einer eloxierten kleinen Kanne hat man so immer und schnell sein heisses Teewasser parat, den Espresso aus der Perkolatorkanne, oder in einem kleinen handelsüblichen und beschichteten(!) Topf die Ravioli fertig - ohne Anbrand!
> 
> Womit ich nicht wirklich zufrieden war, sind diese all inklusive Kochkoffer. Die funktionieren nur im absolut windstillen LKW halbwegs, sind sehr windempfindlich und stehen nie wirklich gerade. Da ist das kleine Kocherle viel praktischer. Etwas den Boden gekratzt, schon stehen sie eben!
> 
> Mit so einem Kocherle, löslichem Kaffee und ausreichend Dicken Sauerländern aus der Dose kann man es dann auch gut ein paar Tage am Wasser aushalten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...und mit homemade Soleiern zur Jause wird das Leben auch nicht schlechter.



Und er tut es schon wieder !!!!!!!!!
Immer wenn ich Hunger habe ,postet er diese super lecker aussehenden Würstchen

In welchem Markt bekommt man die? 

Was Kocher angeht, habe ich noch den Stove von Fox mit 3200 Watt ,echt gut wenn man richtig was kochen möchte! Für mal ein Nescafe reicht mir mein Campingaz mit Piezozünder allerdings auch föllig 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Die Würschtl gibt es ab und zu bei Norma. Sonst halt die von Metten aus der blauen Dose.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die Würschtl gibt es ab und zu bei Norma. Sonst halt die von Metten aus der blauen Dose.


Vielen Dank für die Info 
Muss ich die Tage mal gucken wo bei uns einer ist


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wie ich Dich beneide, @Kochtopf. Ein Ü50-Döbel! Ein wundeschöner Johnny, Petri dazu.
Ein dickes Petri geht sich in den Süden zu @dawurzelsepp. Es kann nicht jeder Biss auch verwertet werden und ein schöner Giebel ist doch wie schöner Tag.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tja Jung, ich hatte die Fahrertür noch nicht geschlossen da fing es an zu schütten - vom Timing her perfekter Abbau!
> 
> Ich habe heute erstmals @geomas ihm seine (!) Marginpole ausgeführt. Es ist schon toll wie man die Pose damit dirigieren kann, leider war ihr jedoch kein Fischkontakt vergönnt und nach einem späten Abriss (Baum gefangen, da konnte auch der Gummizug nicht helfen) machte sie für heute Feierabend.
> Ansonsten fischte ich mit der Bolo und Pin, nur dass ich diesmal absichtlich die Pose in wenigen Metern entfernt zur Rutenspitze treiben liess und somit das Maiskorn in der Strömung spielte.
> Die Pose war eine 10gr Bolopose von Colmic (danke @Tricast ) die mit 2 2SSG und 4 AA bebleibt wurde, die Bebleiung mag grob erscheinen aber mir ging es vor allem darum den Köder möglichst 10-20cm über Grund anzubieten, auf der Pin war 18er GTM, Haken war ein 14er Drennan Specialist
> 
> Nachdem an der ersten Stelle nichts ging wurde mir klar dass ich bessere Deckung für den Fisch finden muss, zu weite Abstände zwischen den Büschen helfen da nicht, also bin ich zur Stelle vom Sonntag gelaufen und siehe da - die Maiskörner (Hanflebersternanisojassaucesalz) waren 10 Minuten im Wasser, ich montierte gerade SJ und plötzlich ging die Ratsche los, da hatte sich wohl jemand selbst gehakt und war mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden.
> Bolo in die Hand genommen und es begann ein Drill, ähnlich wie vom letzten Wochenende. Ein adipöser Zielfisch ind bestechender Form brachte mich mit der Bolo fast zum Verzweifeln, durch Bäume und Büsche war ich im Handling etwas eingeschränkt aber letzten Ende konnte ich ihn von allen fernhalten und Landen
> Anhang anzeigen 342078
> 
> Knapp die 50 gerissen und noch im Kescher quicklebendig und schlecht gelaunt. Später gab es noch einen Biss, nachdem ich mein LB (welches Solo auftreibend war, ich denke der Handhäcksler hat es zu grob gemacht) mit Mais samt Flüssigkeit pimpte und walnussgrosse Kugeln anfütterte bekam ich einen zweiten Biss den ich leider versemmelt habe, ansonsten habe ich die Ruhe genossen und den lieben Gott einen guten imaginären Freund sein gelassen.
> Schön war es und das mit aufreibenden Köder ist sehr vielversprechend
> 
> Mais was heute erfolgreicher als stationäre Tulip Anbieten (0 Bisse), scheinbar habe ich den gelben Korn Unrecht angetan.
> 
> Es war mir eine riesenfreude


Dickes Petri.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Tun die arg weh? Wenn ich da nur an den Tennisarm denke. Aber das schlimmste dürfte wohl der Golfsack sein!
> 
> Was die Heissgetränke und die Kocher(ei) am Wasser angeht, tut es für die üblichen Kurzbesuche die gute, alte Thermoskanne von Tupperware und das berüchtigte Leberwurstbrot.
> 
> Was die Kocher angeht, so haben sich über die Jahre diverse Kleinkocher für Gaskartuschen bewährt. Hier aber auch weniger die Markenware aus dem Karpfen- und Outdoorbereich, welche deutlich zu teuer sind, sondern die NoName Produkte via Ebay aus China. Die Gaskartuschen kriegt man auch problemlos über Ebay. Ebenso die Anschlussadapter. Verschiedene Adapter deswegen, weil reine Gase, Propan etc. teilweise ihre Schwierigkeiten bei niedrigen Aussentemperaturen haben. Die Mischgaspatronen von Rothenberger sind eindeutig die Matchwinner, denn liefern dem Brenner immer genügend Gas.
> 
> Mit einer eloxierten kleinen Kanne hat man so immer und schnell sein heisses Teewasser parat, den Espresso aus der Perkolatorkanne, oder in einem kleinen handelsüblichen und beschichteten(!) Topf die Ravioli fertig - ohne Anbrand!
> 
> Womit ich nicht wirklich zufrieden war, sind diese all inklusive Kochkoffer. Die funktionieren nur im absolut windstillen LKW halbwegs, sind sehr windempfindlich und stehen nie wirklich gerade. Da ist das kleine Kocherle viel praktischer. Etwas den Boden gekratzt, schon stehen sie eben!
> 
> Mit so einem Kocherle, löslichem Kaffee und ausreichend Dicken Sauerländern aus der Dose kann man es dann auch gut ein paar Tage am Wasser aushalten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...und mit homemade Soleiern zur Jause wird das Leben auch nicht schlechter.


Sieht lecker aus..


----------



## Andal

...da hatten wir die Burger-Phase. Eine ganze Woche lang!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...da hatten wir die Burger-Phase. Eine ganze Woche lang!


Ohh man ,ich geh mit jetzt Spaghetti machen  Soh


----------



## Andal

...zwischen den Fischlein muss man sich halt auch mal stärken.








Ich weiss, die Bilder sind schon etwas abgenudelt, aber bessere gibt's z.Zt. halt keine.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil zum Giebel und den Rotfedern, @dawurzelsepp !

@Mescalero - Dir auch ein Petri zum Rotauge!


Schöne Kocher-Diskussion! Da ich keine Übernacht-Ansitze mache reicht mir meistens ne Kanne heißer Kaffee und für lange Tage was zu Knabbern.
Einen Kocher, Wasser oder Dosenfutter...  mitzunehmen ist mir persönlich zu aufwändig. Der Kelly Kettle oder diese Hobo-Stoves üben natürlich ein großen Reiz aus.


----------



## Ukel

So, geschafft, hab nun 11 Tage frei, d


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wie ich Dich beneide, @Kochtopf. Ein Ü50-Döbel! Ein wundeschöner Johnny, Petri dazu.
> Ein dickes Petri geht sich in den Süden zu @dawurzelsepp. Es kann nicht jeder Biss auch verwertet werden und ein schöner Giebel ist doch wie schöner Tag.


solch einen Döbel holst du dir dieses Jahr auch noch an der Leine


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> das hat mir keine ruhe gelassen, muss noch ein wenig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verfeinert werden


Sehr cool - hat es auch Blutoothm


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Mescalero: Hatte Dich übersehen, Entschuldigung. Auch an Dich geht natürlich ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## Andal

Sicher ist es immer etwas mühsam, die ganze "Feldküche" mitzuziehen, aber eine heisse Tasse frisch gebrühter Kaffee zu den Spiegeleiern auf knusprigem Speck... und das ganze in der Stille eines frühen Sommertages. Das ist so etwas einfaches und dennoch besonderes, dass es schon seinen eigenen Reiz hat. Oder die Tasse schönen Tees und ein paar Kekse am Nachmittag, wenn einen die tiefe Zufriedenheit ergreift und der schnöde Fischfang beinahe in den Hintergrund rückt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Sicher ist es immer etwas mühsam, die ganze "Feldküche" mitzuziehen, aber eine heisse Tasse frisch gebrühter Kaffee zu den Spiegeleiern auf knusprigem Speck... und das ganze in der Stille eines frühen Sommertages. Das ist so etwas einfaches und dennoch besonderes, dass es schon seinen eigenen Reiz hat. Oder die Tasse schönen Tees und ein paar Kekse am Nachmittag, wenn einen die tiefe Zufriedenheit ergreift und der schnöde Fischfang beinahe in den Hintergrund rückt.


Hoffentlich wird bald Sommer und das Angeln ist in vollem Umfang möglich! 
Ich habe da jetzt so mega Lust drauf 
Gaaaaanz genau so wie Du es beschrieben hast! 
Was könnte es im Leben schöneres geben  ?


----------



## geomas

Heute war es ähnlich windig und böig wie gestern, aber sonnig und auch etwas wärmer.
Der Pegel stieg und fiel, habe eine neue Stelle, nicht weit entfernt von den anderen möglichen „Swims”, probiert und die gefiel mir für Tage mit eher niedrigem Pegel ganz gut.
Auch Posenangeln sollte sich dort praktizieren lassen.

Heute kam aber mal wieder die alte DAM Magic Carbon Wincklepicker mit ans Wasser. Fester Seitenarm, DS-Blei, 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder.
Angefüttert habe ich mit „Ballen” von LB mit Micropellets drin. Geangelt wurde mit Breadpunch von 10, seltener 12mm und mit Biomais aus dem Glas, der nach zwei Nächten außerhalb des Kühlschranks etwas klebrig war.







Der Start war sehr zäh, es tat sich ne Stunde lang gar nichts - immerhin konnte ich neben etlichen (hoch fliegenden) Kormoranen einen Fischreiher und ganz hoch am Himmel einen Seeadler beobachten.
Dann gab es den ersten Biß, okay, es sind also Fische da. Nach dem ersten gefangenen Rotauge ging es etwas zügiger - eine hohe einstellige Zahl Plötz sah mir in die Augen.
Auf Breadpunch kamen die Bisse etwas zügiger. Ein offenbar etwas größerer Fisch stieg leider nach ein paar Sekunden aus.
Nach ner Weile hatte ich immer wieder leichte Hänger (Zweig am Grund vor der Angelstelle?) und habe zusammengepackt.

Das Stativ habe ich testweise ohne den „Querbalken” benutzt und ein Feeder-Rest mit „Angle Tilt” (verstellbarem Fuß) montiert. Hat prima funktioniert.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird bald Sommer und das Angeln ist in vollem Umfang möglich!
> Ich habe da jetzt so mega Lust drauf
> Gaaaaanz genau so wie Du es beschrieben hast!
> Was könnte es im Leben schöneres geben  ?


Je älter ich werde, desto mehr fallen mir solche Kleinigkeiten auf und ins Gewicht. Einfach auch nur mal sitzen und die Seele baumeln lassen, was immer man darunter verstehen mag.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Je älter ich werde, desto mehr fallen mir solche Kleinigkeiten auf und ins Gewicht. Einfach auch nur mal sitzen und die Seele baumeln lassen, was immer man darunter verstehen mag.


Geht mir zu 100% genau Soooo
Manchmal sitze ich nur mit einer Rute am Wasser, genieße die Natur und ganz genau so Momente wie ZB Kaffee und Gebäck 
Einfach das Leben genießen, das nimmt einem niemand mehr


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Heute kam aber mal wieder die alte DAM Magic Carbon Wincklepicker mit ans Wasser.


Ein schönes Stäbchen, das mich wieder daran erinnert, dass noch Platz für einen 10 ft. Light Feeder/Heavy Picker wäre.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Heute war es ähnlich windig und böig wie gestern, aber sonnig und auch etwas wärmer.
> Der Pegel stieg und fiel, habe eine neue Stelle, nicht weit entfernt von den anderen möglichen „Swims”, probiert und die gefiel mir für Tage mit eher niedrigem Pegel ganz gut.
> Auch Posenangeln sollte sich dort praktizieren lassen.
> 
> Heute kam aber mal wieder die alte DAM Magic Carbon Wincklepicker mit ans Wasser. Fester Seitenarm, DS-Blei, 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder.
> Angefüttert habe ich mit „Ballen” von LB mit Micropellets drin. Geangelt wurde mit Breadpunch von 10, seltener 12mm und mit Biomais aus dem Glas, der nach zwei Nächten außerhalb des Kühlschranks etwas klebrig war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Start war sehr zäh, es tat sich ne Stunde lang gar nichts - immerhin konnte ich neben etlichen (hoch fliegenden) Kormoranen einen Fischreiher und ganz hoch am Himmel einen Seeadler beobachten.
> Dann gab es den ersten Biß, okay, es sind also Fische da. Nach dem ersten gefangenen Rotauge ging es etwas zügiger - eine hohe einstellige Zahl Plötz sah mir in die Augen.
> Auf Breadpunch kamen die Bisse etwas zügiger. Ein offenbar etwas größerer Fisch stieg leider nach ein paar Sekunden aus.
> Nach ner Weile hatte ich immer wieder leichte Hänger (Zweig am Grund vor der Angelstelle?) und habe zusammengepackt.
> 
> Das Stativ habe ich testweise ohne den „Querbalken” benutzt und ein Feeder-Rest mit „Angle Tilt” (verstellbarem Fuß) montiert. Hat prima funktioniert.


 Dickes Petri und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht und wie immer von Dir ,mit schönen Fotos 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehr cool - hat es auch Blutoothm


man man du kannst fragen stellen,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ja sicher


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - von einem Ende der Acolyte-Serie hab ich nix gelesen oder gehört. 
Keine Ahnung, wie bei Drennan die Produktion getaktet ist, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß die von den teuren Modellen keine Riesenserien auflegen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Heute war es ähnlich windig und böig wie gestern, aber sonnig und auch etwas wärmer.
> Der Pegel stieg und fiel, habe eine neue Stelle, nicht weit entfernt von den anderen möglichen „Swims”, probiert und die gefiel mir für Tage mit eher niedrigem Pegel ganz gut.
> Auch Posenangeln sollte sich dort praktizieren lassen.
> 
> Heute kam aber mal wieder die alte DAM Magic Carbon Wincklepicker mit ans Wasser. Fester Seitenarm, DS-Blei, 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder.
> Angefüttert habe ich mit „Ballen” von LB mit Micropellets drin. Geangelt wurde mit Breadpunch von 10, seltener 12mm und mit Biomais aus dem Glas, der nach zwei Nächten außerhalb des Kühlschranks etwas klebrig war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Start war sehr zäh, es tat sich ne Stunde lang gar nichts - immerhin konnte ich neben etlichen (hoch fliegenden) Kormoranen einen Fischreiher und ganz hoch am Himmel einen Seeadler beobachten.
> Dann gab es den ersten Biß, okay, es sind also Fische da. Nach dem ersten gefangenen Rotauge ging es etwas zügiger - eine hohe einstellige Zahl Plötz sah mir in die Augen.
> Auf Breadpunch kamen die Bisse etwas zügiger. Ein offenbar etwas größerer Fisch stieg leider nach ein paar Sekunden aus.
> Nach ner Weile hatte ich immer wieder leichte Hänger (Zweig am Grund vor der Angelstelle?) und habe zusammengepackt.
> 
> Das Stativ habe ich testweise ohne den „Querbalken” benutzt und ein Feeder-Rest mit „Angle Tilt” (verstellbarem Fuß) montiert. Hat prima funktioniert.


Dickes Petri und Danke für den schönen Bericht und mit schönen Foto.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den vielen Plötzen, Rotfedern und dem Giebel an @geomas, @dawurzelsepp und @Mescalero!



geomas schrieb:


> Der Kelly Kettle oder diese Hobo-Stoves üben natürlich ein großen Reiz aus.



Auf mich auch, aber ausschließlich, weil das letztendlich auch nur ne Form von Kokeln für Erwachsene ist 

Zum Biomais: Meiner wurde im Kühlschrank auch langsam wieder schmierig. Hab ihn jetzt in eine flache Schale getan, mit Wasser bedeckt und eingefroren. Zum angeln brech ich mir dann einfach ein Stück ab, viel brauche ich meist eh nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wisst ihr was ich schön fand? Neben Schwarz Weissen Enten flog doch tatsächlich ein Eisvogel vorbei. Er erwies sich als gutes Omen, denn was wenn nicht ein Eisvogel verkörpert die Flußgöttin besser. Manchmal ist es am Wasser geradezu poetisch, egal ob gegenüber ein Güterzug gelegentlich vorbei donnert


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Andal schrieb:


> ...da hatten wir die Burger-Phase. Eine ganze Woche lang!


Ohne Zwiebeln ??? Ohne Iceberg ??? Ohne Käse und Tomaten ???? äußerst puristisch und für ne ganze Woche kaum vorstellbar ....... 


Andal schrieb:


> Oder die Tasse schönen Tees und ein paar Kekse am Nachmittag, wenn einen die tiefe Zufriedenheit ergreift und der schnöde Fischfang beinahe in den Hintergrund rückt.


Kekse..... Kekse ..... Unter homebaked Shortbread geht da garnichts !!!!! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Kalle.Geht es dir gut?


Soweit gut 
Nur heute gab's mal wieder Luftprobleme..


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> ...da hatten wir die Burger-Phase. Eine ganze Woche lang!


Lecker.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Soweit gut
> Nur heute gab's mal wieder Luftprobleme..


Das ist ja scheixxe,pass auf dich auf Kalle.


----------



## Andal

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ohne Zwiebeln ??? Ohne Iceberg ??? Ohne Käse und Tomaten ???? äußerst puristisch und für ne ganze Woche kaum vorstellbar .......
> 
> Kekse..... Kekse ..... Unter homebaked Shortbread geht da garnichts !!!!!
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ach... das sind extragroße Petties gewesen und einfach pure ist auch mal gut.

Und was die Kekse angeht, so kriege ich per "Care Paket Süd" von meiner Mutter regelmäßig schön knusprige Hafertaler. Aber Shortbread und etwas clotted cream zum dippen hat natürlich auch was. Oder "nur" einfache Scones mit Butter.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Tobias85 @geomas petri dank.

@Wuemmehunter 
Ich weis das man nicht jeden fangen kann.... mit den einen gebe ich mich aber auch zufrieden.

Mir fällt gerade ein das bei uns ja im Frühsommer 2012 (glaube war das) ein großes Hochwasser war wo Karpfen und Giebel in den Wiesen abgelaicht hatten. Einen Großen Eimer voller kleiner Giebel, die hatten da schon an die 3-5cm, hatte ich damals genau in diesem Altwasser ausgesetzt. Ich traue mich fast zu sagen das der ein oder andere da jetzt dabei sein könnte. Auf 8 Jahre werden die schon gut gewachsen sein.
Muss mal suchen ob ich noch Fotos von damals hab.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Tobias85 @geomas petri dank.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter
> Ich weis das man nicht jeden fangen kann.... mit den einen gebe ich mich aber auch zufrieden.
> 
> Mir fällt gerade ein das bei uns ja im Frühsommer 2012 (glaube war das) ein großes Hochwasser war wo Karpfen und Giebel in den Wiesen abgelaicht hatten. Einen Großen Eimer voller kleiner Giebel, die hatten da schon an die 3-5cm, hatte ich damals genau in diesem Altwasser ausgesetzt. Ich traue mich fast zu sagen das der ein oder andere da jetzt dabei sein könnte. Auf 8 Jahre werden die schon gut gewachsen sein.
> Muss mal suchen ob ich noch Fotos von damals hab.


Wäre interessant, ob noch ein paar Gene von den Karauschen im Bach leben, die wir vor 50 Jahren aus unserem Weiher umgesetzt haben. Das waren so viele und sie waren so verbuttet, dass wir sie "Scheissaugen" nannten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ach... das sind extragroße Petties gewesen und einfach pure ist auch mal gut.
> 
> Und was die Kekse angeht, so kriege ich per "Care Paket Süd" von meiner Mutter regelmäßig schön knusprige Hafertaler. Aber Shortbread und etwas clotted cream zum dippen hat natürlich auch was. Oder "nur" einfache Scones mit Butter.


Was mein Gebäck zum Tee angeht bin ich, glaube ich, sehr traditionell Deutsch - am liebsten eine Mohn- oder Rosinenschnecke - sollte beides nicht vorhanden sein gerne alles was Pudding beinhaltet


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was mein Gebäck zum Tee angeht bin ich, glaube ich, sehr traditionell Deutsch - am liebsten eine Mohn- oder Rosinenschnecke - sollte beides nicht vorhanden sein gerne alles was Pudding beinhaltet


Das ist einer der Vorteile, die man im Rheinland genießen kann. Teilchen und Kuchen vom Blech gibt es in Hülle und Fülle!


----------



## geomas

Auf dem Drennan-Youtube-Kanal gibts seit heute:


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem Drennan-Youtube-Kanal gibts seit heute:


Ein nicht allzu großer, krautiger, schlammiger Weiher mit nicht besonders kapitalen Fischen - aber wer wollte an dieser Legende nicht mal sein Glück versuchen und auf den Spuren der Geschichte wandeln!?


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich schon wieder los und habe mir einen geringfügig schiefhängenden Haussegen eingehandelt. Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss...
> 
> Eine einfache Seitenarm-Bleimontage hat mir einige graue Haare beschert, ständig gab es Tüddelei. Schlaufe funzt für mich deutlich stressfreier. Einen ordentlichen Karpfen gab es immerhin.
> Die Bolo war auch dabei, brachte ebenfalls beinahe einen Karpfen, leider flüchtete er ins Unterholz und die 16er Schnur hat nachgegeben. Die Bolo übrigens nicht! Der Sensas Startup traue ich ohne weiteres auch richtige Trümmer zu.
> 
> Futter war erst Mais, wie zu erwarten null Resonanz. Dann Teig, das lief besser. Einige Rotfedern, Plötzen und einen kleinen Hasel gabs auch.


Schön Petri


----------



## Vilacasawenders

geomas schrieb:


> Im Sommer darf mich dann ne gekühlte Flasche Cidre ans Wasser begleiten.
> 
> Letztes Jahr sah ich ein paar Ansitzangler hier in der Nähe die tranken Bier aus echten Gläsern.
> Es ist noch nicht alles verloren.


Also ich habe an der oste eine angestellte dort wird per winken beim Restaurant bestellt und Dann ganz dekadent mit Gabel Messer Teller und Gläsern am Wasser verspeist. 
Da wo Hunger ist kann mann sich auch gut benehmen


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo liebe Ükels 
In manchen Landesteilen schon heute in anderen erst morgen, soll es schönes Wetter geben 
Deshalb wünsche ich euch Allen ein schönes Wochenende und Petri am Wasser! 
Lasst uns trotz allem das Beste drauß machen und das Wochenende genießen! 
Habt alle viel Spaß und bleibt gesund! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

@Wuemmehunter 
Wo hattest du die leckeren FTM Maden bestellt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Michi!
Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages.

Ich schaffe es vmtl. heute nachmittag auch noch ans Wasser.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe auch eine Frage an @Wuemmehunter 
Gibt es in Barsinghausen schon den Köderautomaten und ist der in Betrieb? 

Lieben Dank im voraus


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke Michi!
> Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages.
> 
> Ich schaffe es vmtl. heute nachmittag auch noch ans Wasser.


Dann Dir viel Spaß und entspannte Stunden! 
Freut mich sehr für Dich


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Wo hattest du die leckeren FTM Maden bestellt?


Askari.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage an @Wuemmehunter
> Gibt es in Barsinghausen schon den Köderautomaten und ist der in Betrieb?
> 
> Lieben Dank im voraus


Moin Michael, der Automat soll heute geliefert werden und wird hoffentlich rechtzeitig vor Ostern Maden, Würmer und Ähnliches ausspucken. Und er wird in Aligse, einen guten Kilometer von der BAB Abfahrt Lehrte entfernt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Michael, der Automat soll heute geliefert werden und wird hoffentlich rechtzeitig vor Ostern Maden, Würmer und Ähnliches ausspucken. Und er wird in Aligse, einen guten Kilometer von der BAB Abfahrt Lehrte entfernt.


Vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

Dann werde ich heute mal die Baumärkte abklappern 

Danke und LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

So um mir unnötige Fahrten zu ersparen, habe ich bei uns die Baumärkte angerufen mit Angelabteilung !
Lebendköder sind vor Mittwoch nicht zu erwarten! Die Bestellungen gehen erst heute raus!  Verständlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Wo hattest du die leckeren FTM Maden bestellt?


Köder Versand 24 de
Via Facebook dann hast du sie in 2 Tagen und sind nur 5 Euro Versand kosten.


----------



## Ukel

Wenn du den Weg nicht scheust und Madenbedarf dringend ist, kannst du bei ProFishing in Garbsen telefonisch bestellen und am Hintereingang abholen.
Gibt es denn bei euren Angelläden in BS nicht die Möglichkeit, Ware zu bestellen und am Lieferanteneingang abzuholen?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich hab heute mal die alten Fotos gesichtet und es war 2013 nicht wie von mir geschrieben 2012.

Die Giebel im Foto hatte ich bis zum Herbst in meinem Aquarium um zu sehen welche Fische ich damals aus den Wiesen gerettet hatte. 












Einige dieser damals gesetzten Giebel schwimmen jetzt sicherlich in diesem Altwasser noch rum......war ja ein ganzer Malereimer voller Fische.
Das ist jetzt schon 7 Jahre her, wie schnell doch die Zeit vergangen ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn du den Weg nicht scheust und Madenbedarf dringend ist, kannst du bei ProFishing in Garbsen telefonisch bestellen und am Hintereingang abholen.
> Gibt es denn bei euren Angelläden in BS nicht die Möglichkeit, Ware zu bestellen und am Lieferanteneingang abzuholen?


Danke für den guten Ratschlag!
Werde ich glaube ich nutzen 

In Braunschweig haben Sie komplett zu bis auf Ebayhandel !
Übrigens wer mit dem Gedanken spielen sollte sich die 3000er Ninja Match zu kaufen?
Ich hatte die mir über Ebay bei uns im Angelgeschäft bestellt noch für 59,99 Euro inklusive Versand!
Die sind aktuell runter gegangen auf 42 Euro inklusive Versand! Das ist nach meiner Auffassung ein unschlagbarer Preis  angelwelt_braunschweig nennt sich der Shop bei Ebay! 

LG Michael


----------



## Made90

Endlich wieder am Wasser


----------



## Waller Michel

bubfesch schrieb:


> Endlich wieder am Wasser


Dann viel Spaß und Petri wünsche ich Dir !

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas.

komme jetzt auch gerade vom Wasser (der Vereins See) gehe seit 5 Tagen fast zur selben Uhrzeit einmal um den Teich, um beim nächsten Tagesscheinkauf nicht wider als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen, und ich habe sie gefunden 
	

		
			
		

		
	


 morgen noch mal gucken, und dann nächste Woche


----------



## Made90

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß und Petri wünsche ich Dir !
> 
> LG Michael


 Danke die Michel


----------



## Professor Tinca

bubfesch schrieb:


> Endlich wieder am Wasser




Sieht gut aus.
Schön windstill.

Hol was raus!


----------



## Made90

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Schön windstill.
> 
> Hol was raus!



Ja das stimmt die Fische sind bis jetzt aber auch noch in Quarantäne


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> komme jetzt auch gerade vom Wasser (der Vereins See) gehe seit 5 Tagen fast zur selben Uhrzeit einmal um den Teich, um beim nächsten Tagesscheinkauf nicht wider als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen, und ich habe sie gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342152
> morgen noch mal gucken, und dann nächste Woche




Ha, fetzt! 
Das sind ja Aussichten - vielleicht kannst Du dann auch mal die feine Daiwa Picker testen, aber nicht an diesen Burschen.


----------



## Hering 58

bubfesch schrieb:


> Endlich wieder am Wasser


Dann viel Erfolg und Spaß .Und ein Petri wünsche ich Dir


----------



## Hering 58

Thomas. schrieb:


> komme jetzt auch gerade vom Wasser (der Vereins See) gehe seit 5 Tagen fast zur selben Uhrzeit einmal um den Teich, um beim nächsten Tagesscheinkauf nicht wider als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen, und ich habe sie gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342152
> morgen noch mal gucken, und dann nächste Woche


Ein Cooles Foto .


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, fetzt!
> Das sind ja Aussichten - vielleicht kannst Du dann auch mal die feine Daiwa Picker testen, aber nicht an diesen Burschen.



die Picker wird auf jeden fall mit gehen, und nee leichte Karpfen.
da wo die zwei stehen waren in 1-2m noch ein paar, aber ich sehe da fast keine Möglichkeit sie mit gutem gewissen gezielt zu beangeln, da wäre ein abriss oder ausschlitzen schon vor programmiert, und sowas muss ich nicht haben. aber ich habe noch eine stelle im visier  die schaue ich mir heute Abend noch mal an


----------



## Mescalero

#Stipprute

Ich äugle mit einer etwas besseren Stippe lieb, 6 bis 7 Meter lang soll sie sein, 6 m ist genug eigentlich. Meine chinesischen Ruten sind ganz okay aber die eine ist zu kurz, nein zwei sind zu kurz und eine lang genugge wiegt soviel wie ein Sack Kartoffeln - nach einer Stunde fällt mir der Arm ab und außerdem schwabbelt sie wie nochwas.

Aus den Beschreibungen der Shops werde ich nur halbschlau, der matchangler hat ein ziemlich umfangreiches Sortiment, aber ich blicke nicht richtig durch.

Kann mir einer von euch ein Modell empfehlen? Nix zum Abstecken, ganz simpel halt. Ich würde mir auch noch eine bei Ali bestellen aber da kauft man halt die Katze im Sack...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr gut aber teuer(rhinefisher hat son Ding):









						Shimano Angelrute Super Ultegra günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Shimano Angelrute Super Ultegra günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




gut und günstig:









						YAD Stipprute Le Grande günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

YAD Stipprute Le Grande günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch gut und leicht:









						Sensas Rafale 600 Stippe | Telestippe
					

Sensas Rafale 600 Stippe | Telestippe | dünne Carbon-Stippe | 7 m lang | eignet sich für jedes Gewässer | Jetzt bestellen !!!




					angeljoe-angelshop.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch gut und leicht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensas Rafale 600 Stippe | Telestippe
> 
> 
> Sensas Rafale 600 Stippe | Telestippe | dünne Carbon-Stippe | 7 m lang | eignet sich für jedes Gewässer | Jetzt bestellen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeljoe-angelshop.de


Die Stippe von Shimano  ist wirklich gut und preiswert!
Leider ist im Moment mein Nebenverdienst flach gefallen und ich hab mir vorgenommen etwas mit dem Geld hauszuhalten !
Aber mal gucken, ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sensas, Michi.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Stippe von Shimano  ist wirklich gut und preiswert!
> Leider ist im Moment mein Nebenverdienst flach gefallen und ich hab mir vorgenommen etwas mit dem Geld hauszuhalten !
> Aber mal gucken, ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend
> 
> LG Michael


Halt dein Geld zusammen,man weiß nicht was noch kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir gibt es jetzt noch "Die sieben Schätze des Shaolin" und ein paar Hazelnut Cookies und dann geht's ab zum Flüsschen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bin auch wieder am Wasser, zwei Ruten liegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Stephan!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder am Wasser, zwei Ruten liegen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342166


Viel Erfolg und Spaß.Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich werde auch mit zwei Ruten angeln - aber nicht geichzeitig sondern abwechselnd.
Hab ja noch 'nen Testauftrag von @geomas .


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es jetzt noch "Die sieben Schätze des Shaolin" und ein paar Hazelnut Cookies und dann geht's ab zum Flüsschen.


Dir auch viel Erfolg und Spaß.Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Hartmut.


----------



## geomas

Na dann Petri, lieber Prof! Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Drennan-Duell.
Aus meiner Warte eilt es aber nicht, also angele bitte unbedingt nach Deinen Wünschen und nicht „nach Testauftrag” ;-)

Dir auch ein Petri heil, lieber Wümme! Die Sportex sieht schon sehr schnieke aus.
Wäre interessant, wie die sich im Vergleich zu den anderen moderen kurzen Pickern oder Light-Feedern macht.


Ich werde heute Nachmittag wohl ein waghalsiges Geheimprojekt in Angriff nehmen:
zwei Posenruten, mit denen ich noch NIE gefangen habe, und zwei  bisherige „Schneider-Rollen” der Firma Mitchell werden hoffentlich den ersten Fischkontakt haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> .........
> zwei Posenruten, mit denen ich noch NIE gefangen habe, und zwei bisherige „Schneider-Rollen” der Firma Mitchell werden hoffentlich den ersten Fischkontakt haben.



Lese ich da leicht masochistische Züge heraus mein Lieber?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Na dann Petri, lieber Prof! Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Drennan-Duell.
> Aus meiner Warte eilt es aber nicht, also angele bitte unbedingt nach Deinen Wünschen und nicht „nach Testauftrag” ;-)
> 
> Dir auch ein Petri heil, lieber Wümme! Die Sportex sieht schon sehr schnieke aus.
> Wäre interessant, wie die sich im Vergleich zu den anderen moderen kurzenh Pickern oder Light-Feedern macht.
> 
> 
> Ich werde heute Nachmittag wohl ein waghalsiges Geheimprojekt in Angriff nehmen:
> zwei Posenruten, mit denen ich noch NIE gefangen habe, und zwei  bisherige „Schneider-Rollen” der Firma Mitchell werden hoffentlich den ersten Fischkontakt haben.


Viel Erfolg und Spaß Georg.Heute wirst du deine Sachen entschneidern.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lese ich da leicht masochistische Züge heraus mein Lieber?



Haha, nö, ich bin heute einfach mal optimistisch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Genau das möchte ich heute herausfinden. Die Swing tritt gegen eine Medium Feeder an. Bislang steht es 3zu1 für die Swing.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - Du hast zudem ja noch das Glück, die Möglichkeit, ganz nach Gusto auf das Picker-Spitzenteil umzubauen.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg noch - egal mit welcher Rute!


----------



## MS aus G

Na dann aber mal ganz viele Petris in die Runde!!!

Ich war die letzten 2 Tage auch wieder am Wasser! Nachdem sich die Schwärme an der Brücke aufgelöst haben, sind sie nun in die Buhnen gezogen!

Das ist dann schon wieder in Arbeit ausgeartet, das es wirklich "Spaß" auch nicht gemacht hat! Es gab Vorgestern bestimmt so 70 Fischis und Gestern so an die 50st. 

Aber, bis auf 2 Rotaugen, von etwa 30cm, nix wo ich hätte den Kescher benutzen müssen! Das ging teilweise nur rein, raus, rein raus! Ich habe mir sogar das Nachfüttern geschenkt, aber auch das machte es nicht "besser"! 

Es gab in den Jahren auch immer mal "Sternstunden" mit ordentlich Fisch, aber was im Moment abgeht, habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt! 

Euch allen noch viel Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tricast

Allen die am Wasser waren oder noch sind schon mal ein dickes Petri. Wir sind auch gerade eben wieder reingekommen. Bericht folgt nachher.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich kann mich Georg nur anschließen: Swing ist auch mein Ding! Es ist einfach klasse, wenn sie Sitze wie ein Pendel ausschlägt. Die Swingtip führt gerade 11 zu 6. Die Plötzen beißen richtig spitz, da scheint der geringere WiderstNd der Schwingspitze heute tatsächlich den Unterschied zu machen. Köder und Montagen sind identisch.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch gut und leicht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensas Rafale 600 Stippe | Telestippe
> 
> 
> Sensas Rafale 600 Stippe | Telestippe | dünne Carbon-Stippe | 7 m lang | eignet sich für jedes Gewässer | Jetzt bestellen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeljoe-angelshop.de


Die werde ich mal favorisieren, die Shimanos sind bestimmt tolle Ruten aber eben dreimal so teuer. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sensas, Michi.


Nein nein ,ich meinte schon die Shimano vom Askari 

Übrigens die Ninja Match ist gerade gekommen


----------



## phirania

Geiles Wetter


----------



## phirania

Fisch gab es auch schon. 
Aber Alle voll mit Laich.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Fisch gab es auch schon.
> Aber Alle voll mit Laich.


Der Ansatz der Geschlechtsprodukte braucht halt seine Zeit und fällt nicht über Nacht vom Himmel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es jetzt noch "Die sieben Schätze des Shaolin" und ein paar Hazelnut Cookies und dann geht's ab zum Flüsschen.


Wenn du den Tee meinst, heisst er nicht 8 Schätze?


----------



## Andal

Bei mir wird's jetzt gleich die "bis zu 6 Schätze" der deutschen Küche geben. Schinkenkrakauer, schön knusprig gebraten, Kartoffelsalat Berlinoise und ein kaltes Bier.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's jetzt gleich die "bis zu 6 Schätze" der deutschen Küche geben. Schinkenkrakauer, schön knusprig gebraten, Kartoffelsalat Berlinoise und ein kaltes Bier.


Ich glaube Krakauer und Pils kommen aus Osteuropa


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube Krakauer und Pils kommen aus Osteuropa


Darum gibt es ja auch ein Helles.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter
> Anhang anzeigen 342174
> Anhang anzeigen 342175


Dickes Petri Kalle.Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Orothred

Traumhafter Tag heute, absolut geiles Wetter 







Nur die Fische wollten nicht. Keine Boilies, keine Pellets, keine Maden, keine Würmer, keinen Mais, nicht auf Grund und nicht an der Pose. Nicht der kleinste Zupfer.

Aber angeln ist die Freude, fangen ist die Kür  Wie gesagt, trotzdem ein spitzen Tag draußen in der Natur


----------



## Mescalero

Zustimmung! Was für ein Wetter, wobei es jetzt gegen Abend empfindlich frisch wurde.
Ich war stippen und habe groberes Zeug montiert. Trotzdem gab es Ükels und kleine bis mittlere Rotaugen, die schnappen sich echt doppelte 12er Breadpunch am 8er Haken.
Zum Schluss gabs noch einen schönen Döbel, zwar nur gut 40cm aber das rappelt schon ordentlich an der Stippe.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Mescalero, schöner Döbel. Bei mir gab es heute ausschließlich Plötzen, aber davon jede Menge!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erstmal ein Petri Heil an alle die draußen sind und waren.

Ich bin auch wieder zurück vom Flüsschen und hab die Acolyte ausprobiert.


Leider ist immer noch kalter Nordwind aber die Plötzen bissen ganz gut .

So sah es aus an der erdsten Stelle:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein knapp hübscher Endzwanziger eröffnete den Reigen und weihte die neue Rute ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein paar Plötzen später wechselte ich wege dem Wind die Stelle und auch da gab es Plötzen und Güstern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und dann war die Acolyte krumm.
Eine echte Chef-Feder von fast 2Pf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
wollte sie unbedingt testen.


Noch ein Foto am Ende


----------



## Orothred

@Professor Tinca Petri, krasse Rotfeder


----------



## Jason

Hallo zusammen. Heute ist endlich die Sigma Spezial 1822 angekommen. Hat ne ganze Woche gedauert, bis sie bei mir war. Läuft zur Zeit alles ein wenig schleppend, aber ich zeig Verständnis dafür. Der Zustand der Rute ist meiner Ansicht in Ordnung. Minimale Gebrauchsspuren, der Kork ist gut erhalten, (was mir sehr wichtig war). 
Da das Wetter morgen Top werden soll, geht es an die Teiche. Dort kommt sie auch gleich zum Einsatz. Gepaart wird sie mit einer 
Sigma 030 der 2200er Serie die ich bereits gestern mit einer Stroft GTM 0,16 neu bespult habe. 
Maden habe ich gestern keine mehr bekommen, da es keine Nachlieferungen mehr gibt. Werde wohl demnächst auch nur noch Online bestellen können. Dendros konnte ich noch abschnappen und Tauwürmer habe ich auch noch. Biomais uns Teig ist auch noch mit im Gepäck. Mal sehen, was geht.   









Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Das einzige was mich an der 1822 stört, ist der Attention Aufkleber. Den würde ich gerne entfernen. Oder dran lassen? Was meint ihr? 
Wenn ja, wie macht man es am besten?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zustimmung! Was für ein Wetter, wobei es jetzt gegen Abend empfindlich frisch wurde.
> Ich war stippen und habe groberes Zeug montiert. Trotzdem gab es Ükels und kleine bis mittlere Rotaugen, die schnappen sich echt doppelte 12er Breadpunch am 8er Haken.
> Zum Schluss gabs noch einen schönen Döbel, zwar nur gut 40cm aber das rappelt schon ordentlich an der Stippe.


Dickes Petri


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich an der 1822 stört, ist der Attention Aufkleber. Den würde ich gerne entfernen. Oder dran lassen? Was meint ihr?
> Wenn ja, wie macht man es am besten?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Glückwunsch zur Rute.
Wenn der Aufkleber noch komplett ist, würde ich ihn dran lassen. Falls er schon abgeschliffen oder nur noch zum Teil da ist, dann würde ich den Rest auch entfernen.Meistens bleibt aber dann eine unschöne Kante auf dem Blank, ich nehme an, weil der Aufkleber auf den ziemlich frischen Lack gekommen ist. Klebstoffreste bekommst du gut mit Bremsenreiniger oder Nagellackentferner ab, etwas Wärme hilft auch den Aufkleber zu entfernen. Schau aber vorher genau hin, nicht das du nachher noch den Lack mit abreißt.

@all Dickes Petrie für alle, die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Jason

Ein herzliches Petri an allen der vergangenen Tagen und ein fischreiches WE. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Vilacasawenders

So vorgesorgt das wir morgen los können und dann das böse erwachen ￼￼ 
Der Kühlschrank ist nicht eingerastet und nun sind meine Würmer gefroren 
Ich Dreh ab aber zum Glück wohnt Mann ja auf dem Land und hat immer eine Notlösung  
Der beste Wurm Lieferant der Welt 
Und wie ich finde kann die ausbeute sich lohnen 
Ach nun bin ich glücklich so um 3 klingelt der Wecker auto ist schon gepackt alle die heute los waren ein dickes Petri und alle die noch los gehen Petri heil und strammes seil


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> So vorgesorgt das wir morgen los können und dann das böse erwachen ￼￼
> Der Kühlschrank ist nicht eingerastet und nun sind meine Würmer gefroren
> Ich Dreh ab aber zum Glück wohnt Mann ja auf dem Land und hat immer eine Notlösung ❤
> Der beste Wurm Lieferant der Welt
> Und wie ich finde kann die ausbeute sich lohnen
> Ach nun bin ich glücklich so um 3 klingelt der Wecker auto ist schon gepackt alle die heute los waren ein dickes Petri und alle die noch los gehen Petri heil und strammes seil


Ps:hab mal ein wenig mit Lebensmittel Farbe herungespielt mal sehen was die Fischis dazu sagen


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Rute.
> Wenn der Aufkleber noch komplett ist, würde ich ihn dran lassen. Falls er schon abgeschliffen oder nur noch zum Teil da ist, dann würde ich den Rest auch entfernen.Meistens bleibt aber dann eine unschöne Kante auf dem Blank, ich nehme an, weil der Aufkleber auf den ziemlich frischen Lack gekommen ist. Klebstoffreste bekommst du gut mit Bremsenreiniger oder Nagellackentferner ab, etwas Wärme hilft auch den Aufkleber zu entfernen. Schau aber vorher genau hin, nicht das du nachher noch den Lack mit abreißt.
> 
> @all Dickes Petrie für alle, die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben.


Nu ja, er ist eigentlich noch gut erhalten. Aber ich hasse diese Aufkleber. Bevor ich den Blank ruiniere lasse ich ihn aber lieber dran.
Danke für deine guten Hinweise.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> So vorgesorgt das wir morgen los können und dann das böse erwachen ￼￼
> Der Kühlschrank ist nicht eingerastet und nun sind meine Würmer gefroren
> Ich Dreh ab aber zum Glück wohnt Mann ja auf dem Land und hat immer eine Notlösung ❤
> Der beste Wurm Lieferant der Welt
> Und wie ich finde kann die ausbeute sich lohnen
> Ach nun bin ich glücklich so um 3 klingelt der Wecker auto ist schon gepackt alle die heute los waren ein dickes Petri und alle die noch los gehen Petri heil und strammes seil


Viel Spaß bei eurem Trip. Lasst euch nicht erwischen. 
In der schwierigen Zeit loszuziehen..... unglaublich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger heute und Glückwunsch an alle die heute auch ohne Erfolg am Wasser waren ,zur Entscheidung sich ans Wasser zu begeben! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Allen Erfolgreichen oder nicht so sehr vom Erfolg verwöhnten ein Dickes Petri von mir.
Heute gabs die Üblichen Rotaugen und eine mittelgroße Güster 
Fast alle Rotaugen waren auch schon voll Laichdann dürfte es ja bald rappeln im Gewässer.
Das Wetter war super und Morgen wird noch eine Schippe draufgelegt....
Dann geht wieder ans Wasser die Seele baumeln lassen.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Professor Tinca und @phirania !
Hoffentlich habe ich niemanden übersehen, falls doch, ein herzliches Petri allen anderen, die heute draußen waren.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil an alle Fänger!

@Professor Tinca  - super Rotfeder - schön, daß der Ersteinsatz der Acolyte so prima lief!

@Mescalero - haha, der Döbel hat bestimmt Rabatz gemacht an der Stippe - dickes Petri!

@MS aus G - Glückwunsch zu den Weser-Sternstunden!

@phirania - schön, daß Du rausgekommen bist und das volle Programm mit tollem Wetter und etlichen Fischen bekommen hast!

@Wuemmehunter - die Schwinge swingt nicht nur, manchmal „rockt sie auch”. In Sachen Sensiblität der Bißanzeige ist sie meiner Meinung nach kaum zu übertreffen.

@Waller Michel - Glückwunsch zur Ninja Match!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du den Tee meinst, heisst er nicht 8 Schätze?




Ja na klar - 8 Schätze......ich war in Gedanken schon am Wasser.
Gut aufgepasst!


----------



## geomas

Jason, Glückwunsch zur 1822 Spezial! Möge ihre Ersteinsatz von Erfolg gekrönt werden - aloso viel Spaß morgen an den Teichen!

Gestern kam die BB II 2205 aus Italien. Schöne Rolle, genau wie ihre kleinen Schwestern. Sie läuft etwas schwer, braucht evtl. frisches Fett.
Ne Sigma 2200 040 (mit „runder Beschriftung” - meine erste Sigma) ist auch im Zulauf und was von DAM auch. Eieiei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du kannst bald einem Angelantiquitätenfachhandel aufmachen, Georg.


----------



## geomas

Mein heutiger Angelausflug war, ähemm, schön.

Ich war am Rand eines kleinen Ortes an einem Kleingewässer. Dort habe ich letzten Sommer die von der Färbung her schönsten Plötz meiner Angelkarriere fangen können. Es war gespenstisch ruhig in der Ortschaft - keine Kurgäste, ganz wenige Leute unterwegs. Schräg.

Naja, die Ruhe fand ich ganz schön beim Angeln. Leider war es etwas sehr ruhig, was die Angelei an sich betraf. Es gab ein paar Mal unentschlossenes Genuckel am Biomais oder Breadpunch, aber nicht einen korrekten Biß. Die beiden Mitchell-Rollen und die beiden Posenruten bleiben weiterhin Fischkontaktlos.
Vermutlich bin ich zu optimistisch an die Angelei herangegangen und hätte es auch mit Mini-Ködern (Pinkies oder Made, ganz kleine Haken) versuchen sollen.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du kannst bald einem Angelantiquitätenfachhandel aufmachen, Georg.



Dann müßte ich davon ja auch was verkaufen und dazu bin ich momentan so gar nicht bereit...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann ein Museum.
Motto: "Das Berühren der Figüren mit den Pfoten ist verboten."


----------



## geomas

Immerhin kam ein Zaunkönig dicht vorbei, setzte sich ganz kurz und spendete Trost (wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe).
Der erste, den ich 2020 gesehen habe. Bin ja nicht so der „Birder”, aber wenn man viel draußen ist kommt man der Tierwelt eben näher.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil an alle Fänger!
> 
> @Professor Tinca  - super Rotfeder - schön, daß der Ersteinsatz der Acolyte so prima lief!
> 
> @Mescalero - haha, der Döbel hat bestimmt Rabatz gemacht an der Stippe - dickes Petri!
> 
> @MS aus G - Glückwunsch zu den Weser-Sternstunden!
> 
> @phirania - schön, daß Du rausgekommen bist und das volle Programm mit tollem Wetter und etlichen Fischen bekommen hast!
> 
> @Wuemmehunter - die Schwinge swingt nicht nur, manchmal „rockt sie auch”. In Sachen Sensiblität der Bißanzeige ist sie meiner Meinung nach kaum zu übertreffen.
> 
> @Waller Michel - Glückwunsch zur Ninja Match!


Vielen Dank Georg! 
Kommt ne 16er Mono drauf, habe mit der Rolle bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht  

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

Die grüne Floatrute, Korea-Pin, 16er Schnur und Brotflocke (nicht angefüttert) wurden diesem 70 cm Schuppenkarpfen zum Verhängnis. Es ging schon ziemlich lange hin und her und die Rute machte zwischendurch auch einen hübschen Halbkreis. Die Kälte, die vorher durch die Klamotten kroch war wie weggeblasen. Und was ich sagen wollte: Solche Fische fängt man mit Posen von Minimaximus oder Jason. Nicht Drennan macht glücklich, sondern Posen von ganz lieben Ükelanern.
Wir waren schon sehr früh am Wasser (wie fast immer am Tietjenteich) und nach dem Aufbau der Sitzkiepe für Susanne und Futter anmischen habe ich die Float geschnappt, einen Kescher und eine Scheibe Sammys und bin über den Steg an den kleinen Entwässerungsgraben gegangen. Flocken zupfen, um den 6er Haken kneten und ab ins Wasser. Eine kleine Wollhandkrabbe meinte wohl sich an meinem Köder vergnüglich tun zu können, dem habe ich einen Riegel vorgeschoben. Tiefe noch mal nachjustieren, neue Brotflocke und wieder an die gleiche Stelle geworfen. Nach ca. 20 Minuten tauchte die Pose ab und ich setzte einen gefühlvollen Anschlag und der Tanz begann.
Danach haben wir erst einmal gefrühstückt und ich habe im Anschluss meine alte, auseinander gesägte und wieder zusammengesetzte Karpfenrute aufgebaut. Auf der Rolle war eine 22er Schnur und es wurde eine Pose montiert ähnlich der an der Float. Aber es sollte für mich der einzige Fisch an diesem Tag bleiben.
Susanne saß ja direkt am Tietjenteich und hat gefeedert. Das Fangergebnis war wohl sehr gut, sowohl von den Größen als auch von der Anzahl der Fische her.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin kam ein Zaunkönig dicht vorbei, setzte sich ganz kurz und spendete Trost (wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe).
> Der erste, den ich 2020 gesehen habe. Bin ja nicht so der „Birder”, aber wenn man viel draußen ist kommt man der Tierwelt eben näher.



Finde ich auch 
Bin auch kein Ornithologe aber manche Vögel sind schon was besonderes 
Ich habs aber neben den Fischen auch eher mit den Säugetieren die einem am Wasser so begegnen


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Die grüne Floatrute, Korea-Pin, 16er Schnur und Brotflocke (nicht angefüttert) wurden diesem 70 cm Schuppenkarpfen zum Verhängnis. Es ging schon ziemlich lange hin und her und die Rute machte zwischendurch auch einen hübschen Halbkreis. Die Kälte, die vorher durch die Klamotten kroch war wie weggeblasen. Und was ich sagen wollte: Solche Fische fängt man mit Posen von Minimaximus oder Jason. Nicht Drennan macht glücklich, sondern Posen von ganz lieben Ükelanern.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342224


Dir natürlich auch ein dickes Petri 
Toller Fisch 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Dickes Petri @Tricast, was für ein schöner Karpfen!

Das bloße Angucken und Hören der Kreaturen, auch wenn sie so winzig wie ein Zaunkönig sind, ist auch was Tolles und macht ein wohlig-warmes Gefühl ums Herz @geomas und @Waller Michel ! 
Irgend so ein Wasserschwein habe ich heute auch gesehen, konnte aber nicht genau erkennen, was es genau war. Zwar gibt es hier reichlich Bieber aber dafür war es wohl zu klein. Ich denke es war ein Nutria oder Bisam.


----------



## Andal

Am besten gefällt mir immer der leicht mürrische Blick dieser "Wasserratzen", wenn sie vor einem queren. "Scho widea so an Angler. Hoffatlich lost der wos zum Fressn do und schleicht sich bald wieder!"


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Finde ich auch
> Bin auch kein Ornithologe aber manche Vögel sind schon was besonderes
> Ich habs aber neben den Fischen auch eher mit den Säugetieren die einem am Wasser so begegnen
> Anhang anzeigen 342225


Sieht aus wie mein Günter vom See..


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin kam ein Zaunkönig dicht vorbei, setzte sich ganz kurz und spendete Trost (wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe).
> Der erste, den ich 2020 gesehen habe. Bin ja nicht so der „Birder”, aber wenn man viel draußen ist kommt man der Tierwelt eben näher.


Heute auch Meise Eisvogel Gimpel und Co haben mir am See viel Freude bereitet.


----------



## phirania

Achso den mutigen Kleiber der mit der Meise gefeitet und gewonnen hat. 
Den darf ich nicht vergessen


----------



## geomas

Ein ganz herzliches Petri heil geht an Heinz - was für ein schöner Schuppi! 
Karpfen an der Pin wird so langsam Deine Spezialdisziplin, oder??


Und danke an @dawurzelsepp für die „süßen Fotos” aus der Giebel-Kinderstube!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein knapp hübscher Endzwanziger eröffnete den Reigen und weihte die neue Rute ein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342205


Was sehe ich denn da jetzt erst 
Ne Drennan Acolyte plus   
Habe ich auch in der 13" Ausführung  einer meiner Lieblinge 
Ich muss zugeben, unser Prof hat Geschmack 

LG Michael


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Guten Morgen


----------



## Mescalero

#Posenmontagen - Aufbewahrung 

Wie bewahrt ihr sie auf? 
Ich mag es, zu Hause alles zusammenzubauen, Posen penibel auszuloten usw. Bisher nutze ich diese Schaumstoffaufwickler (meist viel zu kurz, außer für kleine Stippposen) oder einfach Pappstreifen. In der Tasche gibt es aber trotzdem oft Tüddelei und ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation nicht zufrieden. Wenn sich eine 5-Meter-Stippmontage in der Tasche abwickelt, hat man eigentlich verloren...

Vielleicht habt ihr den ultimativen Tipp, manchmal sieht man (ich) ja den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Posenmontagen - Aufbewahrung
> 
> Wie bewahrt ihr sie auf?
> Ich mag es, zu Hause alles zusammenzubauen, Posen penibel auszuloten usw. Bisher nutze ich diese Schaumstoffaufwickler (meist viel zu kurz, außer für kleine Stippposen) oder einfach Pappstreifen. In der Tasche gibt es aber trotzdem oft Tüddelei und ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation nicht zufrieden. Wenn sich eine 5-Meter-Stippmontage in der Tasche abwickelt, hat man eigentlich verloren...
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr den ultimativen Tipp, manchmal sieht man (ich) ja den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


Warum nimmst du keine Wickelbrettchen dafür? Die gibst doch fast in allen Größen 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Posenmontagen - Aufbewahrung
> 
> Wie bewahrt ihr sie auf?
> Ich mag es, zu Hause alles zusammenzubauen, Posen penibel auszuloten usw. Bisher nutze ich diese Schaumstoffaufwickler (meist viel zu kurz, außer für kleine Stippposen) oder einfach Pappstreifen. In der Tasche gibt es aber trotzdem oft Tüddelei und ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation nicht zufrieden. Wenn sich eine 5-Meter-Stippmontage in der Tasche abwickelt, hat man eigentlich verloren...
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr den ultimativen Tipp, manchmal sieht man (ich) ja den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.



meinst du sowas


----------



## Waller Michel

Thomas. schrieb:


> meinst du sowas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342238


Genau das sind ja Wickelbrettchen 
Sitzkiepen sind ja meist auch dafür ausgelegt! 
Ich persönlich komme eigentlich gut damit zurecht


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. schrieb:


> meinst du sowas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342238


Ja, damit muss ich mich wohl mal befassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, damit muss ich mich wohl mal befassen.


Gibt es auch beim Ali. Ich binde meist durch und lass es dann montiert an der Rute


----------



## Made90

Hey, kocht einer von euch zufällig Hanf um es dem Futter beizumengen ?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Und danke an @dawurzelsepp für die „süßen Fotos” aus der Giebel-Kinderstube!



Nichts zu danken.

Heute Nachmittag gehts nach gestrigen Fremdgang von der harten Strömung wider zurück ins Altwasser.
An meinem Gewässer finde ichs so schön das ich an einen Tag ins ruhige und am anderen gleich wider in den Strömungsreichen Fluss gehen kann. Mit gehen meine ich auch gehen, alles zu Fuß erreichbar.

Vor habe ich heute die Schwinge mitzunehmen mit den selbergebastelten Tips.





Montiert an eine umgebaute abgebrochene Black Star Classic und ner Noris Shakespeare Standard 2009 gehen die super gut zum Fischen.
Mal sehen evtl bekomm ich ja ein gutes Foto hin.

Allen die heute ans Wasser kommen schon mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

bubfesch schrieb:


> Hey, kocht einer von euch zufällig Hanf um es dem Futter beizumengen ?



Hab ich schon oft gemacht.
Was möchtest du wissen?


----------



## Made90

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich schon oft gemacht.
> Was möchtest du wissen?



Ich hab noch viele so kleine Terrinenglässchen im Keller liegen und dachte mir darin Portionsweise Hanf einzukochen. Nun weiss ich nicht, crushe ich den harten Hanf als erstes oder nicht, zweite frage ist, koche ich den Hanf sofort im Glas ein oder koche ich ihn zuerst im Wasser und dann noch einmal im Glas um ihn haltbar zu machen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vom Einkochen hab ich keine Ahnung.

ich habe immer ein Pfund in einem großen Topf so lange gekocht bis einige Körner aufplatzen und dann den Herd ausgedreht aber den Topf auf dem heißen Herd gelassen bis er abgekühlt war.
Dann hab ich alles inkl. Kochwasser ins Futter gegeben.

Der so gekochte Hanf hält sich aber nur 2, 3 Tage.


----------



## Made90

So habe ich es auch immer gemacht  wollte ihn nun einkochen um immer schöne Portionen fertig zu haben um sie mit ans Wasser zu nehmen und da dem Futter beizufügen


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vom Einkochen hab ich keine Ahnung.
> 
> ich habe immer ein Pfund in einem großen Topf so lange gekocht bis einige Körner aufplatzen und dann den Herd ausgedreht aber den Topf auf dem heißen Herd gelassen bis er abgekühlt war.
> Dann hab ich alles inkl. Kochwasser ins Futter gegeben.
> 
> Der so gekochte Hanf hält sich aber nur 2, 3 Tage.


In Nachbars Garten etwas länger...  
Es sei denn der Nachbar findet ihn früher...


----------



## Mescalero

Das sollte schon funktionieren. Manche Hülsenfrüchte lassen sich nicht einkochen, Linsen z.B. - die fangen das Gären an. Testweise kannst du ja eine kleinere Menge einwecken und die Gläser alle paar Tage mal kontrollieren. Wenn sich der Deckel wölbt, schnell verangeln das Zeuch.


----------



## phirania

Ich hatte da mal eine Mischung aus Gekochten Hanf und Buttersäure angesetzt zum Anfüttern am See.
Und da der liebe Nachbar immer gerne mit dem Kleinkaliber auf Singvögel geschossen hatte wobei im Garten daneben Kleine Kinder gespielt hatten.
Habe ich dann aufs Anfüttern im See verzichtet........


----------



## phirania

So Sachen packen und Rauss an die Luft...
Alle die heute noch losziehen zum angeln oder nur in die Natur.
Viel Spass und Erfolg.
Erholt euch gut und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Kochtopf

Es klappt, habe meine Partikel früher oft eingekocht, aber da ich mittlerweile fast nur noch loosefeed nutze bin ich davon abgekommen. Ich habe die Sachen vorgekocht in Al Dente  in die Gläser gegeben und eingeweckt, Hanf, Weizen, Mais


----------



## Made90

Werds dann mal so versuchen, bisschen um Wasser kochen und dann nochmals im Glas einkochen, Danke dir


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So Sachen packen und Rauss an die Luft...
> Alle die heute noch losziehen zum angeln oder nur in die Natur.
> Viel Spass und Erfolg.
> Erholt euch gut und bleibt gesund.


Viel Erfolg und Spaß Kalle.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages. Ein ganz besonderes Petri geht ein @Tricast! Heinz, Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Schuppi. den Du sicher wieder auf die gelobte traditionelle Weise gefangen hast.


----------



## phirania

Schön ist es in der Sonne. 





Fisch gab's auch hauptsächlich Rotaugen aber auch ein paar Guster


----------



## Jason

So, aufgebaut hab ich. Der Spaß kann beginnen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Schön ist es in der Sonne.
> Anhang anzeigen 342275
> 
> Fisch gab's auch hauptsächlich Rotaugen aber auch ein paar Guster


Petri Kalle schön sieht es aus.


----------



## Hering 58

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, aufgebaut hab ich. Der Spaß kann beginnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342282
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Na dann mal viel Erfolg und Spaß.Petri


----------



## Mescalero

Bin schon wieder zurück, der Wind war ätzend und hat mir den Plan, eine Pose im kaum fließenden Bach treiben zu lassen, durchkreuzt. Stattdessen habe ich das Vorfach per Blei „verankert“ aber die Fische sind clever und sensibel, es gab nur einen einzigen Biss auf Teig: ein ordentlicher Karpfen von knapp 45cm. Ist wegen der abschüssigen Böschung wieder ins Wasser gefallen. Der Drill war ein Thrill mit 16er Schnur an der Stipprute.

An der anderen Rute hatte ich eine Grundmontage und habe Käse, Breadpunch, Teig und Brotflocke probiert - nichts, kein einziger Zupfer.

Dafür ging es mir heute wie geomas, ich habe einen Zaunkönig beobachtet. Der hat sich einige Minuten am gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu schaffen gemacht, einfach schön!

200 Meter von meinem Platz entfernt kamen zwei Angler angefahren, haben das Auto ausgeräumt, Stühle und Rutenhalter aufgebaut, ihre Angeln ausgeworfen und erstmal eine geraucht. Dann noch eine und anschließend wieder zusammengepackt, effektiv gefischt haben die höchstens 15 Minuten. Leute gibts...


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder zurück, der Wind war ätzend und hat mir den Plan, eine Pose im kaum fließenden Bach treiben zu lassen, durchkreuzt. Stattdessen habe ich das Vorfach per Blei „verankert“ aber die Fische sind clever und sensibel, es gab nur einen einzigen Biss auf Teig: ein ordentlicher Karpfen von knapp 45cm. Ist wegen der abschüssigen Böschung wieder ins Wasser gefallen. Der Drill war ein Thrill mit 16er Schnur an der Stipprute.
> 
> An der anderen Rute hatte ich eine Grundmontage und habe Käse, Breadpunch, Teig und Brotflocke probiert - nichts, kein einziger Zupfer.
> 
> Dafür ging es mir heute wie geomas, ich habe einen Zaunkönig beobachtet. Der hat sich einige Minuten am gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu schaffen gemacht, einfach schön!
> 
> 200 Meter von meinem Platz entfernt kamen zwei Angler angefahren, haben das Auto ausgeräumt, Stühle und Rutenhalter aufgebaut, ihre Angeln ausgeworfen und erstmal eine geraucht. Dann noch eine und anschließend wieder zusammengepackt, effektiv gefischt haben die höchstens 15 Minuten. Leute gibts...


Petri,netter Bericht und schön das du draußen warst.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ein ganz herzliches Petri heil geht an Heinz - was für ein schöner Schuppi!
> Karpfen an der Pin wird so langsam Deine Spezialdisziplin, oder??
> /QUOTE]



Mann muß nehmen was mann kriegen kann. Aber wir können ja auch bald einen Swinger-Club gründen; es werden immer mehr die swingen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Die Naturbeobachtung nimmt auch immer mehr Raum beim Ansitzen ein. Ein kleines 10x25 Kompaktglas hatte ich immer schon dabei, aber mit meinem Erbstück, ein Swarowski "Habicht", 10x40 ist das gleich was anderes - ein Unterschied, wie die Laterna Mgaica zum IMAX Kino. Da sieht und entdeckt man plötzlich Dinge! Von der dämmerungstauglichkeit ganz abgesehen. Vogerl, Ratzl und noch so vieles mehr. Es ist fast wie ein zweites Gesicht und dank Adapter und einem kleinen Fotostativ auch richtig zitterfrei.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri an alle die heute am Wasser waren!!
Ich habe es auch für zwei Stunden einrichten können. Das Wetter war bombastisch, auch wenn der teilweise sehr böige Wind etwas anstrengend war. 
Viel los war nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche, aber dieses kleine Dickerchen hat die Umwelt davor bewahrt, dass ich französisches Liedgut auf dem Heimweg anstimmen musste


----------



## Hering 58

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri an alle die heute am Wasser waren!!
> Ich habe es auch für zwei Stunden einrichten können. Das Wetter war bombastisch, auch wenn der teilweise sehr böige Wind etwas anstrengend war.
> Viel los war nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche, aber dieses kleine Dickerchen hat die Umwelt davor bewahrt, dass ich französisches Liedgut auf dem Heimweg anstimmen musste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342292


Dickes Petri ,schönes Foto.


----------



## Tricast

So, wir sind auch wieder seit einer Stunde zu Hause. Der Tag war herrlich, ja wenn da nicht das 10 zu null gewesen wäre. Das war wie Damen erste Liga gegen Kneipenmannschaft alte Herren. In 7 Stunden keinen einzigen Verwertbaren Zupfer, weder an der Posenrute noch am Winklepicker. Es muß wirklich sehr traurig gewesen sein wenn ich schon mit zwei Ruten rumhantiere. Selbst bei unseren Vereinsangeln beschränke ich mich auf eine Rute und komme nie auf die Idee wie im Wilden Westen beidhändig zu ziehen. Aber das Wetter war ein Traum!  

Liebe Grüße an alle Leidensgenossen
Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, aufgebaut hab ich. Der Spaß kann beginnen.


Wunderschöne Allzeitklassiker Combo, Jason!


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> So, wir sind auch wieder seit einer Stunde zu Hause. Der Tag war herrlich, ja wenn da nicht das 10 zu null gewesen wäre. Das war wie Damen erste Liga gegen Kneipenmannschaft alte Herren. In 7 Stunden keinen einzigen Verwertbaren Zupfer, weder an der Posenrute noch am Winklepicker. Es muß wirklich sehr traurig gewesen sein wenn ich schon mit zwei Ruten rumhantiere. Selbst bei unseren Vereinsangeln beschränke ich mich auf eine Rute und komme nie auf die Idee wie im Wilden Westen beidhändig zu ziehen. Aber das Wetter war ein Traum!
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle Leidensgenossen
> Heinz


Schade ,schön das du draußen warst.


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Allzeitklassiker Combo, Jason!


Danke, aber bisher noch Schneider. Hoffe auf die Abendstunden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Füüüüsch! Die Alande sind wieder da! Ein echter Prachtbursche, 51 cm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe es heute getan,
das früher undenkbare.
Am Samstag beim Mediamarkt bzw. eben beim Zoomarkt gewesen.
Wenig Leute, einige mit Mundschutz - was die haben, die Tiere stinken aber gar nicht so schlimm aktuell.

Madenkühlschrank auf, die kleinen Winzlingsdosen strahlten mir mit ihren braunen Inhalt entgegen.
Leute, das hatte und habe ich doch schon, sind die bei euch hier jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen alt und liegen nur noch rum?
So wird das nichts, gefragt, kommen evtl. Mo wegen verschobenen Tag usw. blabla.
Ich brauche Maden! Keine Lust nur am Wasser rumzusitzen, knallige Action muss her!

Also heute geschaut, Askari hat, Bode hat, Preis recht gleich. Bode schreibt: Thermobox muss dazu!
Dafür bin ich auch, möchte ja weiße krabbelige 
1L + Box fast 12 €, VK frei geht erst mit mehr.
Also ein paar mir schon länger ins Auge gestochene Daiwa Rollen dazu, das muss, und dann passt das!   

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass die schnell und kühl ankommen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüüsch! Die Alande sind wieder da! Ein echter Prachtbursche, 51 cm.


Petri!
Solche will ich auch!
Bei mir war da schon einige Zeit abends Ramba Zamba auf Alandisch.

Allen am Wasser ein paar schöne Überraschungsfische zur Stunde !


----------



## Mescalero

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüüsch! Die Alande sind wieder da! Ein echter Prachtbursche, 51 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342314


Petri Heil!
So grimmig schaut er gar nicht, eher interessiert mit einer Portion Skepsis.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüüsch! Die Alande sind wieder da! Ein echter Prachtbursche, 51 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342314


Dickes Petri.ist ja schon ein Prachtbursche,


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die das Wochenende draußen waren und ein weiteres an die erfolgreichen! 
Das Wetter war ja herrlich. Freitag war ich mit dem Kindern am Weiher. Leider konnte ich nicht richtig entspannen und somit gab es auch keinen Fisch. Heute war ich mal am Fluß unterwegs in aktiver Mission. Aber auch da gab es nichts. Dennoch ist es schön den Frühling genießen zu können. 

Dann noch mal ein Update zur kaputten DAM. Leider gibt es kein Ersatzteil. Es kommt viel besser. Ich bekomme wohl eine neue Rute. Und zwar das Nachfolgemodell. Leider zieht sich das ganze noch bis Anfang Mai.


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an alle die das Wochenende draußen waren und ein weiteres an die erfolgreichen!
> Das Wetter war ja herrlich. Freitag war ich mit dem Kindern am Weiher. Leider konnte ich nicht richtig entspannen und somit gab es auch keinen Fisch. Heute war ich mal am Fluß unterwegs in aktiver Mission. Aber auch da gab es nichts. Dennoch ist es schön den Frühling genießen zu können.
> 
> Dann noch mal ein Update zur kaputten DAM. Leider gibt es kein Ersatzteil. Es kommt viel besser. Ich bekomme wohl eine neue Rute. Und zwar das Nachfolgemodell. Leider zieht sich das ganze noch bis Anfang Mai.


Schade ,aber das mit der Rute hört  sich doch gut an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> So, wir sind auch wieder seit einer Stunde zu Hause. Der Tag war herrlich, ja wenn da nicht das 10 zu null gewesen wäre.


Das ist echt mies für dich gelaufen, Heinz !
Wenigstens ein Fisch wäre doch gerechter gewesen 



Tricast schrieb:


> Das war wie Damen erste Liga gegen Kneipenmannschaft alte Herren. In 7 Stunden keinen einzigen Verwertbaren Zupfer, weder an der Posenrute noch am Winklepicker. Es muß wirklich sehr traurig gewesen sein wenn ich schon mit zwei Ruten rumhantiere. Selbst bei unseren Vereinsangeln beschränke ich mich auf eine Rute und komme nie auf die Idee wie im Wilden Westen beidhändig zu ziehen.


Mit einer Rute konzentriert fängt man mehr, wenn man nicht mit 2en gleichzeitig geübt ist! Im Wilden Westen gab's so auch öfter Löcher in den Socken.
Solch einen Schnitzer kannst du dir im Heimspiel gegen erste Liga einfach nicht leisten! 

Aber gestern:


Tricast schrieb:


> Die grüne Floatrute, Korea-Pin, 16er Schnur und Brotflocke (nicht angefüttert) wurden diesem 70 cm Schuppenkarpfen zum Verhängnis. Es ging schon ziemlich lange hin und her und die Rute machte zwischendurch auch einen hübschen Halbkreis. Die Kälte, die vorher durch die Klamotten kroch war wie weggeblasen. Und was ich sagen wollte: Solche Fische fängt man mit Posen von Minimaximus oder Jason. Nicht Drennan macht glücklich, sondern Posen von ganz lieben Ükelanern.


Das ist doch ein Fisch, der alles überwiegt, vor allem alle kleinen nichtgefangenen Fische von heute!
Optisch ein Traumkarpfen, *so sollten sie alle aussehen*! 
Dazu diese weise Erkenntnis über die Ükelianerposen! 
Mehr gibt es doch gar nicht, dann kann es nur noch abwärts gehen ...

Also ich nähme sowas gerne: Einen richtigen mit tollem Drill, danach darf man auch mal einen Tag schneidern. Oder anders herum.


----------



## Tricast

Wer fischt denn noch mit der Swingtip außer dawurzelsepp, geomas, Wuemmehunter und Tricast?? Und natürlich Slappy. Auch Kochtopf hat eine.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Früher mal, ist aber nicht so meins.. .


----------



## Tricast

@rhinefisher : Schade, aber es kommt natürlich auch auf das Gewässer an und alles hat seine Zeit.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

An Weihern wäre das mit der Schwinge sicher häufiger. Aber an einem Fluss ist es ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## Ukel

Petri an die Fänger von gestern und heute, besonders @Tricast für den schönen Karpfen und @Wuemmehunter für den bulligen Aland.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Wer fischt denn noch mit der Swingtip außer dawurzelsepp, geomas, Wuemmehunter und Tricast??
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich habe ja die Kogha Viper Schwinge und habe sie bislang zweimal gefischt. Einmal mit Jason an der Diemel (kaum Strömung an der Stelle) und einmal am Vereinstümpel auf Zander mit Köfi, beide male keinen Biss und die Schwingspitze ist kaputt (schlauchteil hat den Winter im Schuppen nicht überstanden), finde es schön und spannend aber ich Fische nicht wirklich oft im Still- oder wenig Strömendengewässer

@Wuemmehunter herzliches Petri zu der Kirsche, so einen Aland fängt man nicht mal eben aus dem Handgelenk!


----------



## Slappy

Tricast schrieb:


> Wer fischt denn noch mit der Swingtip außer dawurzelsepp, geomas, Wuemmehunter und Tricast??
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Fischen würde ich nicht sagen. Ich nutze sie, aber bisher noch nicht so erfolgreich und vor allem noch nicht sooo oft. Gefällt mir aber sehr gut.


----------



## Tricast

Richtig, Du hast Dir ja die aska.. Rute geholt. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Richtig, Du hast Dir ja die aska.. Rute geholt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Nicht   nur geholt sondern auch erfolglos ausprobiert  ich weiss ja nicht wo es uns hinverschlägt wenn unser Anwesen verkauft ist, aber ein Verein mit gescheit besetzten Teichen in der Nähe wäre ein Pluspunkt!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @rutilus69 - schöner Giebel! 

Auch wenn die gibelios ja in etlichen Gewässern den Karauschen das Leben schwer machen, gefallen mir die Burschen, pardon, Mädels.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht wo es uns hinverschlägt wenn unser Anwesen verkauft ist


Sollte man das nicht der Logik folgend umgekehrt anpacken?


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Wer fischt denn noch mit der Swingtip außer dawurzelsepp, geomas, Wuemmehunter und Tricast?? Und natürlich Slappy. Auch Kochtopf hat eine.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich hätte auch noch zwei im Keller-


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zum wunderbaren Aland, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! 

@jason 1 - hoffentlich tut sich noch was bei Dir am Teich. Mit der wunderbaren Shakespeare-Combo hast Du auf jeden Fall in Sachen Stil schon mal einen vorgelegt!

@Tricast - schade, Heinz, daß es bei Dir nicht lief. Aber bei perfektem Frühlingswetter kommt man vielleicht eher drüber hinweg, so _meine Erfahrungen._..

@Mescalero - Petri zum erstippten Karpfen! 

@phirania - die Sonne scheint über Dein tolles Foto ja fast bis zu mir auf den Schreibtisch. Petri zu Deinen Fängen. Hoffentlich hast Du noch viele schöne Sonnenstunden am Wasser!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Tages.


Ich hab auch swingtips und benutze sie manchmal.
Auch noch eine der seltenen Inline swingtips von Balzer/Hülße damals.


----------



## geomas

Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, sind es 10 Schwingen, die den heimischen Rutenwald zieren. Die beiden frischesten Neuzugänge (frühe Carbon-Daiwas) werden sich hoffentlich bald von Karauschen, Giebeln und anderen Teichbewohnern krümmen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin auch wieder zurück vom Flüsschen.

Die nuee Acolyte gefällt mir von Mal zu Mal besser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gebissen hat auch etwas.

Ein Rudel Plötzen .....







und paar Döbel bis 52cm...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Professor! Wieder mal eine wunderbare Strecke. Die Döbel haben wahrscheinlich ordentlich Rabatz gemacht. an der feinen Acolyte. Meine Aland heute habe ich übrigens auch mit der Acolyte gefangen. Eine wirklich famose Rutenserie!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Sollte man das nicht der Logik folgend umgekehrt anpacken?


Nein, wir bleiben in der Region, aber ob es jetzt Reinhardshagen, Oberweser, Hofgeismar, Vellmar, Liebenau oder sonst wo ist wird sich usswiesen wenn wir wisse  wieviel Kohle wir bekommen und davon ausgehend wieviel wir womöglich noch drauf packen können durch nen Kredit


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gebissen hat auch etwas.
> 
> Ein Rudel Plötzen .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342322
> 
> 
> 
> und paar Döbel bis 52cm...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342323


Wow ....das war wohl ein ganz toller Tag 
Dickes Petri Andreas ! Wirklich beeindruckend !

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an die fönger der letzten Tage, ganz besonders aber an Heinz und seine Karpfen und an den Professor und Wuemme mitRotfeder/Aland im Kofferformat!



Tricast schrieb:


> Wer fischt denn noch mit der Swingtip außer dawurzelsepp, geomas, Wuemmehunter und Tricast?? Und natürlich Slappy. Auch Kochtopf hat eine.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Hier, ich auch...die von Georg geerbte Feederrute hat auch eine Swingtip-Spitze. Busher aber leider auch erst einmal erfolglos ausprobiert.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Das sollte schon funktionieren. Manche Hülsenfrüchte lassen sich nicht einkochen, Linsen z.B. - die fangen das Gären an



Machbar ist das, man bekommt ja auch alle Arten an Hülsenfrüchten in Dosen. Manche Lebensmittel müssen zweimal nacheinander eingekocht werden, müsste man dann ggf. recherchieren.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter @Mescalero und alle die ich jetzt noch vergessen habe! 
Ein dickes Petri auch an Euch !
War ja richtig was los heute 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Ich bin noch am singen. Und zwar den Franzosensong. Diesmal gab es das erste mal an den Teichen kein Fisch. Noch nicht mal einen Biss.
Lag es daran, dass keine Maden am Start waren? Ich weiß es nicht. Tauwurm, Dendros, Mais, Teig, alles probiert. Habe 2 Posenmontagen kurz vorm Grund angeboten, auch mal etwas flacher gestellt. 
Egal, ich war draußen, habe das super Wetter genossen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jetzt will ich erstmal den Ükel lesen. Waren ja wieder einige draußen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gebissen hat auch etwas.
> 
> Ein Rudel Plötzen .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342322
> 
> 
> 
> und paar Döbel bis 52cm...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342323


Wow ein dickes Petri Profe. War ja richtig was los heute


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, wir bleiben in der Region, aber ob es jetzt Reinhardshagen, Oberweser, Hofgeismar, Vellmar, Liebenau oder sonst wo ist wird sich usswiesen wenn wir wisse  wieviel Kohle wir bekommen und davon ausgehend wieviel wir womöglich noch drauf packen können durch nen Kredit


O.k.. Ihr werdet das dann schon wissen.


----------



## geomas

Mein Güte, lieber Professore, da hast Du ja mal wieder zugeschlagen! Petri zu den prächtigen Döbeln und den nicht minder schönen Plötz!

Schade, Jason, daß sie nicht gebissen haben, die Fischis. Aber Sonne tanken in der schönen Natur kann ja auch wunderbar erholsam sein.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Kalle schön sieht es aus.


War echt schön. 
Sonnenbrand hab ich auch


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüüsch! Die Alande sind wieder da! Ein echter Prachtbursche, 51 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342314


Dickes Petri 
Schöner Fisch


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute am Fluß nebenan, am späten Nachmittag. 

Die alte DAM MagicCarbon Wincklepicker kam ja mit 4 Glasfaser-Spitzen, davon hatte ich zuletzt meistens die zweithärsteste im Einsatz. Und auch die ist vergleichsweise weich. Dennoch hätte ich heute wohl mit einer der superweichen Spitzen etwas besser fangen können, denn einige Bisse waren ziemlich zögerlich.
Habe wieder mit festem Seitenarm, DS-Blei daran, relativ kurzem Vorfach mit 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder geangelt. 
Als Köder dienten zunächst 10mm- und später 12mm Breadpunches und auch Mais. Angefüttert habe ich mit Walnußgroßen LB-Bällchen.

Gab ausschließlich Plötz - seltsam, ich fange gefühlt schon ne Ewigkeit nur „sortenrein”. Der längste Fisch heute kam mir bekannt vor - er war vom Leben gezeichnet - und maß knapp 30cm. Viele der gut 20 Rotaugen, so auch dieses, trugen schwarze Punkte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dir auch ein Petri Heil, lieber Georg. 

Die Plötzen beißen wohl überall gut zur Zeit.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Fluß nebenan, am späten Nachmittag.
> 
> Die alte DAM MagicCarbon Wincklepicker kam ja mit 4 Glasfaser-Spitzen, davon hatte ich zuletzt meistens die zweithärsteste im Einsatz. Und auch die ist vergleichsweise weich. Dennoch hätte ich heute wohl mit einer der superweichen Spitzen etwas besser fangen können, denn einige Bisse waren ziemlich zögerlich.
> Habe wieder mit festem Seitenarm, DS-Blei daran, relativ kurzem Vorfach mit 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder geangelt.
> Als Köder dienten zunächst 10mm- und später 12mm Breadpunches und auch Mais. Angefüttert habe ich mit Walnußgroßen LB-Bällchen.
> 
> Gab ausschließlich Plötz - seltsam, ich fange gefühlt schon ne Ewigkeit nur „sortenrein”. Der längste Fisch heute kam mir bekannt vor - er war vom Leben gezeichnet - und maß knapp 30cm. Viele der gut 20 Rotaugen, so auch dieses, trugen schwarze Punkte.


Dir auch ein dickes Petri Georg.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dir auch ein Petri Heil, lieber Georg.
> 
> Die Plötzen beißen wohl überall gut zur Zeit.



Danke!  Hmm, im Fluß habe ich zuletzt immer gefangen, aber im Stillwasser lief es für mich garnicht.
Nur Anfang des Jahres an einem See bissen die Plötz richtig gut.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri nach Rostock, Georg!


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf komm ins Zwergenland. Du bist mir sympathisch und hier ist es sehr schön. 

@Wuemmehunter respektvolles Petri heil zu den Aland. Prächtiger Fisch 

Petri heil an @rutilus69 und @Tricast . Na ja, lieber Heinz. Heute ging die so wie mir. Aber der Karpfen von gestern ist Mega. 

Und dann noch ein dickes Petri an @Professor Tinca . Bei dir hat es ja mal wieder richtig geknallt. Schöne Döbelparade. 

@phirania Petri heil. Schön, dass du deine Freude am See gehabt hattest. 

Mal schauen, wann ich mal wieder raus komme. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am singen. Und zwar den Franzosensong. Diesmal gab es das erste mal an den Teichen kein Fisch. Noch nicht mal einen Biss.
> Lag es daran, dass keine Maden am Start waren? Ich weiß es nicht. Tauwurm, Dendros, Mais, Teig, alles probiert. Habe 2 Posenmontagen kurz vorm Grund angeboten, auch mal etwas flacher gestellt.
> Egal, ich war draußen, habe das super Wetter genossen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt will ich erstmal den Ükel lesen. Waren ja wieder einige draußen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ob mit oder ohne Fang ,sieht gemütlich aus deine Anfelstelle ,das ist doch die Hauptsache 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Fluß nebenan, am späten Nachmittag.
> 
> Die alte DAM MagicCarbon Wincklepicker kam ja mit 4 Glasfaser-Spitzen, davon hatte ich zuletzt meistens die zweithärsteste im Einsatz. Und auch die ist vergleichsweise weich. Dennoch hätte ich heute wohl mit einer der superweichen Spitzen etwas besser fangen können, denn einige Bisse waren ziemlich zögerlich.
> Habe wieder mit festem Seitenarm, DS-Blei daran, relativ kurzem Vorfach mit 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder geangelt.
> Als Köder dienten zunächst 10mm- und später 12mm Breadpunches und auch Mais. Angefüttert habe ich mit Walnußgroßen LB-Bällchen.
> 
> Gab ausschließlich Plötz - seltsam, ich fange gefühlt schon ne Ewigkeit nur „sortenrein”. Der längste Fisch heute kam mir bekannt vor - er war vom Leben gezeichnet - und maß knapp 30cm. Viele der gut 20 Rotaugen, so auch dieses, trugen schwarze Punkte.



Von mir auch ein Petri ! 
Und schön das Du am Wasser warst! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dir auch ein Petri Heil, lieber Georg.
> 
> Die Plötzen beißen wohl überall gut zur Zeit.


Nein, bei mir heute nicht. 
Georg, Petri heil. Schön, dass es bei dir immer funzt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nein, bei mir heute nicht.




Schade aber sicher ist das Wasser bald auch in stehenden Gewässern so warm, dass die Fische richtig loslegen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schade aber sicher ist das Wasser bald auch in stehenden Gewässern so warm, dass die Fische richtig loslegen.


Du hast Recht. In den letzten Nächten gab es noch Frost. Die Beisslaune wird noch kommen. Und ich brauche Maden. Wegen der Kriese
muss man umdenken. Wo kann man Online noch welche bestellen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri an alle die heute am Wasser waren!!
> Ich habe es auch für zwei Stunden einrichten können. Das Wetter war bombastisch, auch wenn der teilweise sehr böige Wind etwas anstrengend war.
> Viel los war nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche, aber dieses kleine Dickerchen hat die Umwelt davor bewahrt, dass ich französisches Liedgut auf dem Heimweg anstimmen musste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342292


Petri schöner Giebel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schön das es allenthalben gut zu laufen auch wenn @jason 1 das tapfere Schneiderlein miemt. Petri Jungs!
Wie gut das der Prof sich nicht anschickt  seinen Titel zu verteidigen


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil zum wunderbaren Aland, lieber @Wuemmehunter !
> 
> @jason 1 - hoffentlich tut sich noch was bei Dir am Teich. Mit der wunderbaren Shakespeare-Combo hast Du auf jeden Fall in Sachen Stil schon mal einen vorgelegt!
> 
> @Tricast - schade, Heinz, daß es bei Dir nicht lief. Aber bei perfektem Frühlingswetter kommt man vielleicht eher drüber hinweg, so _meine Erfahrungen._..
> 
> @Mescalero - Petri zum erstippten Karpfen!
> 
> @phirania - die Sonne scheint über Dein tolles Foto ja fast bis zu mir auf den Schreibtisch. Petri zu Deinen Fängen. Hoffentlich hast Du noch viele schöne Sonnenstunden am Wasser!


Dafür gabs dann auch gleich einen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht....


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, aufgebaut hab ich. Der Spaß kann beginnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342282
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sehr schönes Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön das es allenthalben gut zu laufen auch wenn @jason 1 das tapfere Schneiderlein miemt. Petri Jungs!
> Wie gut das der Prof sich nicht anschickt  seinen Titel zu verteidigen


Unser Heinz musste sich aber heute auch hinter Susanne verstecken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gebissen hat auch etwas.
> 
> Ein Rudel Plötzen .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342322
> 
> 
> 
> und paar Döbel bis 52cm...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342323


Dickes Petri 
Hast aber wieder gut zugeschlagen.


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am singen. Und zwar den Franzosensong. Diesmal gab es das erste mal an den Teichen kein Fisch. Noch nicht mal einen Biss.
> Lag es daran, dass keine Maden am Start waren? Ich weiß es nicht. Tauwurm, Dendros, Mais, Teig, alles probiert. Habe 2 Posenmontagen kurz vorm Grund angeboten, auch mal etwas flacher gestellt.
> Egal, ich war draußen, habe das super Wetter genossen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt will ich erstmal den Ükel lesen. Waren ja wieder einige draußen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dabei sieht das Gewässer doch vielversprechend aus.
Aber hauptsache bei dem Wetter draußen gewesen.


----------



## geomas

#maden
#pinkies
#lebendköder

...hab ich am Freitag bei proinsects in Minden über ebay bestellt.
Die haben moderate Versandkosten. Meine erste Bestellung wurde sehr schnell zugestellt.
Hoffentlich kommt die Lieferung am/vor dem Gründonnerstag.


----------



## Tricast

jason 1 schrieb:


> Unser Heinz musste sich aber heute auch hinter Susanne verstecken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Was heißt hier verstecken? Das war ein vorbildlicher Untergang vergleichbar nur mit den großen Schiffskathastrophen. Aber jetzt bin ich dahinter gekommen woran es lag  : Ich habe mit einer Pose gefischt die *nicht* von einem *ÜKEL* liebevoll hergestellt wurde und an der zweiten Rute hatte ich Plumpsgeschirr.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> #maden
> #pinkies
> #lebendköder
> 
> ...hab ich am Freitag bei proinsects in Minden über ebay bestellt.
> Die haben moderate Versandkosten. Meine erste Bestellung wurde sehr schnell zugestellt.
> Hoffentlich kommt die Lieferung am/vor dem Gründonnerstag.



Hier gehts noch über den Angelladen..
Vorher anrufen dann Hintertür klingeln und abholen.
Muss morgen auch los Krabbler holen hoffe sind genug da.


----------



## geomas

Die wunderbaren Posen aus den Manufakturen von Jason und dawurzelsepp werden hier sicher bald zum Einsatz kommen. 
Die Teiche und Seen brauchen offenbar noch ein paar Tage zum Aufwärmen, bis die Fische darin in Freßlaune kommen.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Hier gehts noch über den Angelladen..
> Vorher anrufen dann Hintertür klingeln und abholen.
> Muss morgen auch los Krabbler holen hoffe sind genug da.


Das machen einige Händler hier auch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schade aber sicher ist das Wasser bald auch in stehenden Gewässern so warm, dass die Fische richtig loslegen.


Bei uns in der Region beißen im Moment die Karpfen schon recht gut, da wiederum eher die Großen 
Rotaugen und CO ,waren auch schon mal munter aber durch den Frost Nachts bis vor paar Tagen jetzt doch wieder träge .
Heute war es schon recht warm und Morgen soll es noch wärmer werden, kann mir gut vorstellen das es dann wieder los geht! 
War heute Nachmittag selbst auch nochmal unterwegs, allerdings nicht Ükel relevant! 

Morgen werde ich Maden besorgen, Mais ,Brot und Hundeleberwurst hab ich auch im Gepäck  Mal gucken was geht am See ?
Das wichtigste ist aber natürlich der liebe ,gute Kaffee im Gepäck 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> ...hab ich am Freitag bei proinsects in Minden über ebay bestellt.



Das ist spannend, den Laden kannte ich noch gar nicht. Und nur 1,5km von unseren Seen entfernt  Wenn die auch 'ab Hintertür' verkaufen wäre das ne Option für mich...

BTW: Die bieten auch Biggies/Riesenmaden/Feedermaden an. Hat jemand von euch schon mal mit denen geangelt? Grade das erste mal davon gehört.


----------



## geomas

Fanta hatte die Riesenmaden mal erwähnt - ich glaube, er arbeitet an einer eigenen Zucht oder so??
Es las sich durchaus etwas kryptisch und ist ne Weile her.
Ich selbst kenne die nicht.


edit: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4952288  und andere Beiträge
Es geht bei Fanta um irgendwelchen anderen Maden, nicht um die „Biggies”.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist aber natürlich der liebe ,gute Kaffee im Gepäck
> 
> LG Michael


...und ein Tröpfchen vom Branntwein. Es ist zwar kein Allheilmittel, wärmt und labt aber in den kalten und tristen Momenten und schmeckt schön im heissen Kaffee.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Region beißen im Moment die Karpfen schon recht gut, da wiederum eher die Großen
> Rotaugen und CO ,waren auch schon mal munter aber durch den Frost Nachts bis vor paar Tagen jetzt doch wieder träge .
> Heute war es schon recht warm und Morgen soll es noch wärmer werden, kann mir gut vorstellen das es dann wieder los geht!
> War heute Nachmittag selbst auch nochmal unterwegs, allerdings nicht Ükel relevant!
> 
> Morgen werde ich Maden besorgen, Mais ,Brot und Hundeleberwurst hab ich auch im Gepäck  Mal gucken was geht am See ?
> Das wichtigste ist aber natürlich der liebe ,gute Kaffee im Gepäck
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Erfolg und Glück.Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> @rhinefisher : Schade, aber es kommt natürlich auch auf das Gewässer an und alles hat seine Zeit.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Na ja - ich habe so meine Macken; so fische ich nix wo 130lbs draufsteht, nix was länger als 8m ist, und eben auch nix wo ein abgebrochenes Stück Spitze vorne rumschlackert.
Präzise werfen ist für mich ein absolutes Muß.
Ich mags einfach nicht... .

PS: Das war ja ein sehr schöner Karpfen am Samstag - dickes Petri!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...und ein Tröpfchen vom Branntwein. Es ist zwar kein Allheilmittel, wärmt und labt aber in den kalten und tristen Momenten und schmeckt schön im heissen Kaffee.


Wenn ich vom guten Brandwein im Kaffee hätte   könnte es durchaus sein, das ich mit Wallerruten auf Ükel stippe 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Petri allen, die gestern draußen waren. Bei der Döbel- und Plötzstrecke des Profs bleibt einem die sprichwörtliche Made im Halse stecken, unheimlich ist das schon fast.

Anscheinend muss ich heute schon wieder los, das Wetter ist NOCH besser als gestern schon.

Danke @geomas für den Hinweis auf proinsects! Sehr sympathische Website, ich habe gleich eine Bestellung dagelassen.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das machen einige Händler hier auch.



So sollte das auch sein die Angelläden wollen auch überleben.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn ich vom guten Brandwein im Kaffee hätte   könnte es durchaus sein, das ich mit Wallerruten auf Ükel stippe
> 
> LG Michael


Darum habe ich ja auch ein Tröpfchen geschrieben und nicht "ne Keule braun"!


----------



## Andal

Füll dir ein kleines Flachmännchen ab, dann steht auch keine Methylisation zu befürchten.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke @geomas für die Verlinkung! Vielleicht probier ich die Dinger im Sommer mal aus.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - ich habe so meine Macken; so fische ich nix wo 130lbs draufsteht, nix was länger als 8m ist, und eben auch nix wo ein abgebrochenes Stück Spitze vorne rumschlackert.
> Präzise werfen ist für mich ein absolutes Muß.
> Ich mags einfach nicht... .
> 
> PS: Das war ja ein sehr schöner Karpfen am Samstag - dickes Petri!


@rhinefisher : Ich finde es gut das Du deine Macken hast. Bei jüngeren nennt man das Macken, kommt man ins Alter, dann nennt sich das Persönlichkeit. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Füll dir ein kleines Flachmännchen ab, dann steht auch keine Methylisation zu befürchten.


Ich vertrage wirklich nix 
2 Dosen Radler dann ruft die Liege 
Habe aber auch bestimmt seit 2 oder gar 3 Jahren nix mehr getrunken .....nur letztens waren wir beim Kroaten essen. ...danach gabs ein lecker Julischka ...meine Herren was war plötzlich alles so lustig 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

#Tee #amWasser

Ich habe  angeregt durch die allgegenwärtige Ükelei ein bisschen recherchiert und bis über den petromax perkolator gestolpert - angeblich auch für Tee geeignet. Hmmm... da ich beim Teemenschen meines geringsten Misstrauens nicht vorbei kommen kann habe ich einfach mal bei Tee Gschwender nachgefragt und heute die Antwort vom Chef für die Teeabteilung erhalten:






Liebe Anglerausbeutende Tackleindustrie: so geht Kundenservice  Perkulator und Gaskocher werden bestellt.


----------



## Tobias85

Witziges Ding...das Prinzip klingt für mich ein biss gen nach klassischer Kaffeemaschine, nur dass das Filtrat even wieder ins Reservoir zurückläuft. Ich freu mich auf dein Urteil zu dem Ding


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Witziges Ding...das Prinzip klingt für mich ein biss gen nach klassischer Kaffeemaschine, nur dass das Filtrat even wieder ins Reservoir zurückläuft. Ich freu mich auf dein Urteil zu dem Ding


Das ist im Prinzip wie eine Espressokanne nur in Herrengröße. Den Filter zu Hause mit Bünting Sonntagstee gefüllt, Döschen mit Milchpulver (kein Kaffeeweisser) und Zucker dabei, morgens den Brenner an und eine gediegene Tasse Tee am Wasser genießen- das klingt so... richtig


----------



## Andal

Genau so funktioniert das Teil, meine Herren. Man muss sich allerdings etwas herantasten, bis die gewünschte Trinkstärke stimmt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Genau so funktioniert das Teil, meine Herren. Man muss sich allerdings etwas herantasten, bis die gewünschte Trinkstärke stimmt.


Nachdem ich jetzt bei der Arbeit von lose auf Beutel umgestiegen bin (muss im Zweifel schnell gehen) muss ich mich umgewöhnen- aber ich bin bereits auf 2 Beutel je Tasse runter


----------



## Andal

Grad beim Tee und beim Kaffee genauso, hängt es ja von so vielen Faktoren ab, wie viel man nimmt. Alleine schon das Wasser...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Grad beim Tee und beim Kaffee genauso, hängt es ja von so vielen Faktoren ab, wie viel man nimmt. Alleine schon das Wasser...!


Sicher, aber für die in Frage kommenden Tees (ich werde ja sicher eher eine englische Mischung wählen als einen sündhaft teuren Oolung oder Ceylon, oder behüte First flush darjeeling), da tut es das Leitungswasser sofern man nicht in Regionen mit sehr hartem Wasser lebt. Ansonsten 1,5l stilles Mineralwasser - das ist witzigerweise meist weicher


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> @rhinefisher : Ich finde es gut das Du deine Macken hast. Bei jüngeren nennt man das Macken, kommt man ins Alter, dann nennt sich das Persönlichkeit.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Du - ich bin fast 60, fühle mich aber wie 16.
Berufsjugendlicher halt...

PS: Was mich gerade viel mehr beschäftigt als mein maroder Körper und mein fast bibliches Alter, ist die Hundekrankheitsbedingte Quarantäne, welche für mich nun 7 oder 8 Wochen andauert. Wegen Cocos beschädigtem Auge kann ich nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde vor die Türe.
Das macht mich gerade bei diesem Wetter völlig irre..
ICH WILL ANS WASSER!!


----------



## Minimax

Hallo, 
meine lieben Jungs, auch von mir ein mageres, aber sehr herzliches Pauschalpetri an die Fänger des Wochenendes, schön dass ihr ans Wasser gekommen seid, ob mit Fisch oder ohne. Und natürlich ein dickes fettes Extrapetri für meinen lieben Freund @Tricast zu seinem prächtigen Schuppi, der reicht an Fangruhm auch für die von uns, die zuhause bleiben mussten.
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf Probier doch mal eine Mischung, 1Beutel Schwarz und 1 Beutel Hagebutte, evtl. sparst du dann auch noch etwas Zucker. Und man kann das wirklich gut trinken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Probier doch mal eine Mischung, 1Beutel Schwarz und 1 Beutel Hagebutte, evtl. sparst du dann auch noch etwas Zucker. Und man kann das wirklich gut trinken.


Dafür schmeckt es mir so viel zu gut aber danke  für Hagebuttentee muss ich mich schon sehr sehr krank fühlen


----------



## geomas

Hab früher sehr viel Schwarzen Tee getrunken, habe die Lust darauf aber verloren. Geschmäcker ändern sich.
Das einzige „Gesundheitsgetränk”, dem ich persönlich traue und es weiterempfehlen kann, ist heißer Sanddornsaft.

Ach ja - als Kind hatte ich bei Erkältung oft heiße Milch mit Honig drin bekommen, war geschmacklich besser als Sanddornsaft.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir ein dickes, dickes Petri wieder in die Runde!

Bei mir ist leider auch keine "Besserung" eingetreten!

Aus der ersten Buhne bin ich nach 45min und 25 Fischis "geflüchtet"! Aber auch in der nächsten Buhne das gleiche Bild! Einzig ein 30cm Rotauge und wieder eine kleine aber feine Zährte, haben mir den Tag gerettet! Fisch, Fisch, Fisch!!!







Ich werde heute Abend mal einen anderen Versuch starten, mal schauen, ob schon einige "Nachtschwärmer" unterwegs sind! Ich hoffe natürlich auf Barbe, Zährte und Co.!!!

@jason 1, solltest Du einmal "Lust" verspüren, gönn Dir mal einen 3 Tagesschein für die Weser und schau vorbei!!! (nur nicht über Ostern)

Allen noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kneto

Hallo, ich melde mich auch Mal wieder .
In letzter Zeit habe ich Arbeitsbedingt nur Still im Hintergrund mitgelesen und mich auf den Saisonstart vorbereitet, mehr dazu später wenn die Bestellungen endlich eingetroffen sind.

Ansonsten habe ich bei unseren Alinesen-Freunden Mal wieder etwas gefunden was ich mit euch teilen möchte. Dabei handelt es sich um den von Browning vetriebenen Browning Xenos Slow Sinking Futterkorb. Preislich kann man hier auch wieder zu den hiesigen Preisen einen Schnapper machen
Vielleicht kann ja @Fantastic Fishing zu diesem Futterkorb etwas sagen, er ist ja in der Browning Produkt-Range doch etwas bewanderter und hat diesen vielleicht auch schon getestet?

Mit besten Grüßen

Kneto


----------



## Nordlichtangler

#JUMPINTO



geomas schrieb:


> Hab früher sehr viel Schwarzen Tee getrunken, habe die Lust darauf aber verloren. Geschmäcker ändern sich.


Leider steckt da auch mehr dahinter. 
Die früheren Qualitäten von Tees sind Geschichte.
Wenn man selber produziert (wie wir), einheimische Kräutertees vornehmlich, dann hat man einen guten Vergleich.
Landbau- und Lebensmittelchemie sei es geflucht.
Beim Schwarztee mit Herkunft Anbau in Zentralasien ist es besonders schlimm. Fiese Chemikalien vom Anbau bis in die Verarbeitung, Glyphosat bis Schimmelschutz und reichlich mehr.
In Supermärkten, Mode-Teeshops usw. bekommt man nur Mist. Auch mit Untermietern in Form von Eiern, Würmchen usw. drauf.
Taugen tun i.d.R. noch Apothekenware oder der alten Qualität verhaftete Versender.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wegen Cocos beschädigtem Auge kann ich nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde vor die Türe.
> Das macht mich gerade bei diesem Wetter völlig irre..
> ICH WILL ANS WASSER!!


Mal gaz einfach gedacht:
Warum lässt du Coco nicht zuhause?

Oder verpasst 'ne fesche Augenklappe. 
Wie hier auf dem Avatarbild eines (vergangenen) Moderators oft zu sehen war.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> #JUMPINTO
> 
> 
> Leider steckt da auch mehr dahinter.
> Die früheren Qualitäten von Tees sind Geschichte.
> Wenn man selber produziert (wie wir), einheimische Kräutertees vornehmlich, dann hat man einen guten Vergleich.
> Landbau- und Lebensmittelchemie sei es geflucht.
> Beim Schwarztee mit Herkunft Anbau in Zentralasien ist es besonders schlimm. Fiese Chemikalien vom Anbau bis in die Verarbeitung, Glyphosat bis Schimmelschutz und reichlich mehr.
> In Supermärkten, Mode-Teeshops usw. bekommt man nur Mist. Auch mit Untermietern in Form von Eiern, Würmchen usw. drauf.
> Taugen tun i.d.R. noch Apothekenware oder der alten Qualität verhaftete Versender.


Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt anders, gerade der Gschwendner hat viel was nach deutscher bzw europäischer Verordnung Bio genannt werden darf und darunter wirklich schöne Sorten jenseits der prominenten Anbaugebiete. Und damit meine ich Tee und keine Kräuteraufgüsse


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kneto schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja @Fantastic Fishing zu diesem Futterkorb etwas sagen, er ist ja in der Browning Produkt-Range ich etwas bewanderter und hat diesen vielleicht auch schon getestet?
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen
> 
> Kneto



Grüß dich, Kneto!

Sind ganz ordentliche Körbe für das Feedern in der Absinkphase auf Karpfen, Alande, Rotaugen oder Rotfedern, im Einsatz und der Bisserkennung aber "Tricky". Sinkgeschwindigkeit, Wassertiefe, Fischart, Vorfachlänge, Montage, Gerät, Spitzen und Köder müssen passen, sonst spürst du die Bisse nicht am Blank/der Spitze (dann sehen). An flachen Gewässern mit viel Kleinfisch kompliziert, macht nur ab einer gewissen Tiefe (2 Meter+) sinn. Den selben Effekt erzielt du mit leichten Körben (10 Gramm) und dann fixierten Seitenarm. Warm geworden bin ich mit den Slow Sinkings nicht, liegt aber auch an den Fischbeständen. Die Dinger sind eher für Commercials gemacht, wo Karpfen den Pellet volley nehmen. Bei smarten Rotfedern, Alanden oder Rotaugen ist das eher ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge. Fisch nimmt Köder, Korb sinkt sehr langsam, langes oder normales Vorfach zeigt den Biss nicht an.

Rundum eine Lösung für Feedernerds, keineswegs aber eine ernsthafte Alternative gegenüber der Pose und "on the drop". Maximal, wenn wirklich große Distanzen gefragt sind, voll Wasser und Futter fliegt das Ding gefühlt aber auch nicht weiter als 30 Meter. Mit viel Wille können sich daraus auch herkömmliche Taktiken für klassische deutsche Gewässer ableiten lassen, Aufwand und Ertrag sind allerdings Welten voneinander entfernt. Wichtiger noch: Maximal im warmen Frühling und Sommer funktionell.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal gaz einfach gedacht:
> Warum lässt du Coco nicht zuhause?
> 
> Oder verpasst 'ne fesche Augenklappe.
> Wie hier auf dem Avatarbild eines (vergangenen) Moderators oft zu sehen war.



Der Depp dreht völlig durch, sobald er länger als ne halbe Stunde alleine bleiben muß..
Wir haben den noch nicht lange genug, um dieses Problem erfolgreich zu bearbeiten, aber das wird schon noch.
Augenklappe? Die behält der doch keine 10 Sekunden auf...
Es ist halt alles blöd gelaufen - da müssen wir jetzt durch.
Wenigstens hat die häusliche Gewalt etwas nachgelassen - meine Frau schlägt mich nur noch dann, wenn ich es auch wirklich verdient habe...


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> .
> Wenigstens hat die häusliche Gewalt etwas nachgelassen - meine Frau schlägt mich nur noch dann, wenn ich es auch wirklich verdient habe...


Die Gute resigniert und wird müde vom ständigen dreschen und stiefeln


----------



## Mescalero

#Teekochen

Der Perkolator ist im Grunde eine Cowboy-Kaffeemaschine oder wie schon erwähnt der Bialetti Espressokocher, selbes Prinzip. Durch den Druck des kochenden Wasssers wird aufgebrüht.

Am Wasser nähme ich wahrscheinlich Beutel mit....
@Kochtopf : wenn du manchmal auf Beutel angewiesen bist, probiere doch mal die PG Tips, die englische Wald- und Wiesenmischung ist echt leckerer als alle Messmerteekannen zusammen. Gibts bei Amazon z.B. und schmeckt auch mit Betonwasser. Tetley „extra strong“ ist noch besser.

Ich war heute Karpfenangeln, nicht mit Absicht allerdings. Zielfisch war eher Brasse oder dicke Rotfeder. Aber sobald der Köder (Teig) zu klein war, bissen Rotfedern und auf große Brocken Karpfen in der 3-4 Pfund-Klasse. Vier Stück waren es und etwa ein Dutzend Rotgefiederte, zwei oder drei mittelkleine Plötzen waren auch dabei. Es war aber wunderschön, am windstillen Wasser zu sitzen und auf die Pose zu starren...

Direkt nebenan waren zwei richtige Karpfenleute zu Gange. Mit Liegen, quadratmetergroßen Abhakmatten, Ruten mit zölligen Blanks und weißderkuckuck für Zubehör. Der eine war ein ziemlicher Experte im Prazisionswerfen: das gegenüberliegende Ufer ist mit überhängenden Bäumen bestanden und es gibt eine Steinpackung mit richtig fetten Felsbrocken, Entfernung ca. 60 oder 70 Meter. Er hat mehrmals recht exakt drei oder vier Meter vors Ufer geworfen - ein paar Meter weiter und die Montage wäre futsch gewesen. Gefangen haben die beiden allerdings nix.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> was nach deutscher bzw europäischer Verordnung Bio genannt werden darf und darunter wirklich schöne Sorten jenseits der prominenten Anbaugebiete.


Um nicht auf die Bioverordnung etc. einzugehen und das abzukürzen, gilt genauso für Kaffee etc., ich führe Gespräche derart ja schon sehr lange:

Wie teuer ist dir 1/3 deiner Lebenszeit?
Also vereinfacht einfach mal rund gerechnet ein Drittel, als Mittelwert, ohne weitere Statistik und Extremale, alles sehr konservativ gerechnet.
In Zahlen runde 70 Jahre zu 70+(70/3) = 93 Jahre
Oder krasser gefragt:  weitere 23 Vollzeit-Angeljahre?

Wenn jemand sagt: 70 reichen mir, dann ist ja alles in bester Butter ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für alle Ükels hier mit Interesse an richtig netten selbstgebackenen Brot etc.








						Kaum zu glauben: Hefe im Internet derzeit teurer als Silber
					

Trockenhefe ist gewöhnlich für ein paar Cent zu haben - wenn man sie im Lebensmittelhandel findet. Wer auf Online-Marktplätze ausweicht, traut derzeit kaum seinen Augen.




					www.gmx.net
				




Selber machen ist nicht so schwierig wie eine Madenzucht, 
eher nur wie eine Wurmzuchtkiste.  

Wer Interesse hat, genaue Experimente laufen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ey, ich will gerade Maden bei meinem Stammversender nach Monaten bestellen: Versandkosten - *13 Euro, Standardpreis*! Was zum Teufel? DPD habe ich abgecheckt, die Versandkosten wurden dort nicht verändert. Bin ich jetzt komplett durch den Wind oder schlagen die Herrschaften tatsächlich ordentlich was drauf?!


----------



## geomas

^ Sind ab einem bestimmten Datum automatisch Kühlpacks mit in den Versand eingerechnet?
Bei meinem Versender beträgt der Preis 4,95 und dann kommen für jede weitere Bestellung 10 Cent oder so dazu.





So, ich stiefele noch mal zum Fluß nebenan, mit der Picker nach den Plötz sehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Sind ab einem bestimmten Datum automatisch Kühlpacks mit in den Versand eingerechnet?
> Bei meinem Versender beträgt der Preis 4,95 und dann kommen für jede weitere Bestellung 10 Cent oder so dazu.



Nö, Kühlung kostet nochmals Extra. Das ist der Standardversand, wie eh und je. Ich habe meine Maden sonst immer für 6 Euro ausgeliefert bekommen, Kühlung war im Sommer sogar Inklusive. Ich fresse nen Besen, 13 Euro! Die Maden müssen doch auf Trüffeln gezogen worden sein........

Ich muss um Verzeihung bitten, habe nochmals nachgesehen: Es sind 12 Euro DPD Classic Standardversand.


----------



## phirania

So heute lief es bei mir recht Zäh. 
Auf Feeder ging garnichts
Dann auf Pose umgebaut und es lief... 








Die üblichen Rotaugen. 
Und einen heftigen Sonnenbrand gab es auch noch


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Und einen heftigen Sonnenbrand gab es auch noch


Da muss man echt schon wieder sehr aufpassen im April!  
Brennt hier schon heftig ...
Also Baum(halb)schatten nutzen,
oder (als Autofahrer möglich) einen Sonnenschirm mitnehmen.
Per Fahrrad leider kein Platz dafür.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreiche des heutigen Tages.

Ich bin auch gerade zurück und noch in Eile(muss noch Klopapier kaufen).....

Ganz kurzer Bericht.

Ich wollte es heute nochmal auf dicke Rotfedern probieren und das kam dabei heraus.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich muss später erstmal nachlesen was ihr so getrieben habt inzwischen.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich muss später erstmal nachlesen was ihr so getrieben habt inzwischen.....


Klopapier kauf war erfolgreich und du hast jetzt "Zeit", ja?


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @phirania und @Professor Tinca !

@Fantastic Fishing 
Bestimmt ist das ein Bug im Shopsystem, vielleicht berechnet das Sperrgut oder das Gewicht stimmt nicht oder sowas.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So heute lief es bei mir recht Zäh.
> Auf Feeder ging garnichts
> Dann auf Pose umgebaut und es lief...
> Anhang anzeigen 342368
> Anhang anzeigen 342370
> 
> Die üblichen Rotaugen.
> Und einen heftigen Sonnenbrand gab es auch noch


Dickes Petri Kalle.Gibst heute wieder einen nach Brand?


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreiche des heutigen Tages.
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade zurück und noch in Eile(muss noch Klopapier kaufen).....
> 
> Ganz kurzer Bericht.
> 
> Ich wollte es heute nochmal auf dicke Rotfedern probieren und das kam dabei heraus.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342371
> Anhang anzeigen 342372


Dir auch ein ganz dickes Petri.Hast du dein Klopapier bekommen?


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Hast Du eine Idee wie wir diese Fangergebnisse unterbinden können? Es ist ja nicht mehr schön was der Prof so aus dem Wasser zieht. 
Am effektivsten wäre eine Ausgangssperre oder Hausarrest, aber wie durchsetzen? 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Hast Du eine Idee wie wir diese Fangergebnisse unterbinden können? Es ist ja nicht mehr schön was der Prof so aus dem Wasser zieht.
> Am effektivsten wäre eine Ausgangssperre oder Hausarrest, aber wie durchsetzen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Nichts leichter als das. Der Prof ist doch seines Zeichens unser Rutenheiler. Wir alle brechen und zerspellen unsere Lieblingsstöcker und senden sie ihm mit der Bitte um Reparatur massenhaft zu. Oder halt beschädigte und überholungsbedürftige Oldtimer. Ich hab beispielsweise ne Richard Walker 10´ Avon aus gutem House, die in einem so abscheulichem Zustand ist, das eigentlich nur der Prof da helfen könnte. 
Dann muss der @Professor Tinca im Keller mit Wickelgarn und 2K-Lack schwitzen und kommt nicht mehr dazu, offenbar mühelos solche Traumstrecken zu erangeln (Wofür ihm ein dickes Petri gebührt!).


----------



## Tobias85

@Professor Tinca, @phirania und @MS aus G: herzliches Petri euch dreien, hoffentlich reiht Georg sich auch noch in die heutige Reihe der Fänger ein 

Ich plane als nächstes einen Brassenansitz am Kanal, mal schauen ob Feeder oder Waggler. Aber das wird erst nach Ostern stattfinden.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann muss der @Professor Tinca im Keller mit Wickelgarn und 2K-Lack schwitzen und kommt nicht mehr dazu, offenbar mühelos solche Traumstrecken zu erangeln (Wofür ihm ein dickes Petri gebührt!).




Traumhafte Fische die der Prof. in stattlicher Zahl fängt. Selbstverständlich gebührt ihm dafür ein dickes Petri und auch unsere Anerkennung. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Kalle.Gibst heute wieder einen nach Brand?


Schon dabei..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du dein Klopapier bekommen?



Jetzt ja(in der dritten Kaufhalle) endlich - zum Glück.
Sonst hätte ich heute beim Nachbarn klingeln müssen......


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G vielen Dank für das Angebot. Nur weiß ich noch nicht, wann ich es umsetzen soll. Kann sein, dass ich mich nach Ostern bei dir melde. Ich habe unglaublich viel Arbeit vor mir. Wir werden sehen. Petri heil wünsche ich dir. 

@Mescalero dickes Petri. Wäre es doch mal nur halbwegs gestern bei mir so gelaufen, Bin noch als am grübeln, woran es lag.

@Professor Tinca Das Netz ist ja schon wieder voll mit Fischen. Wahnsinn!!!! Petri, mein Freund. Hab gelesen, dass man dich andersweilig 
beschäftigen will. Ich wäre auch dafür und mache mal ein Paket mit reparaturbedürftigen Ruten fertig.  

@phirania Danke für deinen Bericht und den Bildern von deinem See. Petri!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt ja(in der driten Kaufhalle) - zum Glück.
> Sonst hätte ich heute beim Nachbarn klingeln müssen......


Hast du nette Nachbarn.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du nette Nachbarn.




Der lässt mch nur einmal auf sein Klo.
Wenn danach die Scheibe  milchig, die Fliesen stumpf und die Tapeten von den Wänden gefallen sind, grüßt er bestimmt nichtmal mehr......

Aber soweit isses ja zum Glück nicht gekommen.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erfolg an der Klopapierfront und ach ja, noch ein dickes Petri zu Deinen Fängen! 
Die Rotfeder ist ja echt mal ein wahrer Goldbarren!

Petri heil, lieber @phirania - schön, daß Du das Frühlingswetter so genießen kannst!


----------



## geomas

Die Fischis am Fluß nebenan sind in Freßlaune.
Habe wieder mit Ballen aus LB mit Micropellets drin von Hand angefüttert und dann mit ner leichten Grundmontage losgelegt.
War heute mal wieder an einer anderen, aber auch vertrauten Stelle. Testweise habe ich heute einen 6er Gamakatsu LS1810B benutzt - der ist von der Form her dem Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Fine Feeder sehr ähnlich. Ansonsten alles wie üblich - 0,14er Vorfach, kurzer fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei dran. 
Da nehme ich jetzt gerne etwas schwerere Modelle - 10g, dann bekomme ich schneller Spannung auf die Schnur anch dem Auswerfen und Ablegen der Rute.
Stichwort Rute: heute mußte die alte Twintip ran. Das Quivertip-Oberteil mit fest verbauter Bibberspitze hat nicht gerade eine harmonische Biegekurve, aber irgendwie lieb ich die Rute.





Der größte Plötz des Tages war auf den mm genau so lang wie der längste gestern.
Knapp 30cm, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, da ich auch etliche Jahre hatte, wo an exakt der gleichen Stelle Schluß war bei 26cm oder so.
Neben etwa 20 Plötz gab es auch einen kleinen blassen Brassen, eine noch etwas kleinere Güster und zwei kleine Alande.





Als Hakenköder diente ausschließlich mit Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm


----------



## Waller Michel

Wow ! Ihr habt ja richtig toll gefangen!
Dazu wünsche ich euch ein dickes Petri !

Von mir folgt jetzt ein Angelbericht der anderen Art!
Im Moment fahre ich ja für einige Leute Einkaufen ,deshalb hab ich Samstag rumtelefoniert ob jemand irgendwas braucht?
Nööö nix, gar nix!
Auch nichts aus der Apotheke, Bäcker, Metzger etc ?
Nööö nix !
Ich bin am Montag Angeln ,da hab ich keine Zeit!
Keiner braucht was  !!!!!!

Heute Morgen Maden besorgt, an der Hintertür eines Angelladens und los nach Vechelde an unseren See 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eine viertel Stunde dort gesessen geht das Handy ( hab ich im Moment dabei wegen Fotos )
Herrr XXXXX ich brauch unbedingt was aus der Apotheke!
Samstag hab ich doch gefragt?
Hatte ich vergessen!
Ich also alles wieder zusammen gepackt und, man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun ! Ein Mittel für Stuhlgang in der Apotheke besorgt!
Wieder zurück nach Vechelde zum See ,alles wieder ausgepackt .....
Telefon!
Schwiegermutter  !!!! Der Hund hat nix mehr zu Fressen!

Jaaaa ! Armes Tier ich komme!  
Alles einpacken, und zum Fressnapf !

So jetzt fahre ich nicht mehr bis nach Vechelde,  nur noch bis Sonnenberg !





Stuhl hin , Rute raus, hingesetzt!

Ohhh ist das warm ! Shirt aus !

Einige Stunden später werde ich mit starken Schmerzen wach   Sonnenbrand! Und zwar heftig!

Rute eingeholt!  Köder weg !

Ganz toller Angeltag ,nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen!

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Die Fischis am Fluß nebenan sind in Freßlaune.
> Habe wieder mit Ballen aus LB mit Micropellets drin von Hand angefüttert und dann mit ner leichten Grundmontage losgelegt.
> War heute mal wieder an einer anderen, aber auch vertrauten Stelle. Testweise habe ich heute einen 6er Gamakatsu LS1810B benutzt - der ist von der Form her dem Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Fine Feeder sehr ähnlich. Ansonsten alles wie üblich - 0,14er Vorfach, kurzer fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei dran.
> Da nehme ich jetzt gerne etwas schwerere Modelle - 10g, dann bekomme ich schneller Spannung auf die Schnur anch dem Auswerfen und Ablegen der Rute.
> Stichwort Rute: heute mußte die alte Twintip ran. Das Quivertip-Oberteil mit fest verbauter Bibberspitze hat nicht gerade eine harmonische Biegekurve, aber irgendwie lieb ich die Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der größte Plötz des Tages war auf den mm genau so lang wie der längste gestern.
> Knapp 30cm, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, da ich auch etliche Jahre hatte, wo an exakt der gleichen Stelle Schluß war bei 26cm oder so.
> Neben etwa 20 Plötz gab es auch einen kleinen blassen Brassen, eine noch etwas kleinere Güster und zwei kleine Alande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Als Hakenköder diente ausschließlich mit Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm


Dickes Petri Georg,netter Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow ! Ihr habt ja richtig toll gefangen!
> Dazu wünsche ich euch ein dickes Petri !
> 
> Von mir folgt jetzt ein Angelbericht der anderen Art!
> Im Moment fahre ich ja für einige Leute Einkaufen ,deshalb hab ich Samstag rumtelefoniert ob jemand irgendwas braucht?
> Nööö nix, gar nix!
> Auch nichts aus der Apotheke, Bäcker, Metzger etc ?
> Nööö nix !
> Ich bin am Montag Angeln ,da hab ich keine Zeit!
> Keiner braucht was  !!!!!!
> 
> Heute Morgen Maden besorgt, an der Hintertür eines Angelladens und los nach Vechelde an unseren See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342382
> 
> 
> Eine viertel Stunde dort gesessen geht das Handy ( hab ich im Moment dabei wegen Fotos )
> Herrr XXXXX ich brauch unbedingt was aus der Apotheke!
> Samstag hab ich doch gefragt?
> Hatte ich vergessen!
> Ich also alles wieder zusammen gepackt und, man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun ! Ein Mittel für Stuhlgang in der Apotheke besorgt!
> Wieder zurück nach Vechelde zum See ,alles wieder ausgepackt .....
> Telefon!
> Schwiegermutter  !!!! Der Hund hat nix mehr zu Fressen!
> 
> Jaaaa ! Armes Tier ich komme!
> Alles einpacken, und zum Fressnapf !
> 
> So jetzt fahre ich nicht mehr bis nach Vechelde,  nur noch bis Sonnenberg !
> Anhang anzeigen 342384
> 
> 
> Stuhl hin , Rute raus, hingesetzt!
> 
> Ohhh ist das warm ! Shirt aus !
> 
> Einige Stunden später werde ich mit starken Schmerzen wach   Sonnenbrand! Und zwar heftig!
> 
> Rute eingeholt!  Köder weg !
> 
> Ganz toller Angeltag ,nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen!
> 
> LG Michael


Schade Michi trotzdem ein Petri.Netter Angel Bericht.Du bist ein Guter. Sonnenbrand ist aber auch scheixxe.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Petri Heil! Schönes Breadpunchportrait, gefällt mir gut, deine Tackle-Fotokunst!

@Waller Michel 
Halte durch, es kommen auch wieder entspanntere Zeiten!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @geomas !
Hübsche Rute und tolle Haken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Waller Michel 

Michi, lass dir nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen!

Ich hätte erst zu Ende geangelt.....kacken kann man auch später und für Hunde ist ein Fastentag gesund!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> 
> Michi, lass dir nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen!
> 
> Ich hätte erst zu Ende geangelt.....kacken kann man auch später und für Hunde ist ein Fastentag gesund!


Passiert mir auch nicht nochmal! 
Hast vollkommen Recht! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung, @Waller Michel ! 
Die meiste Sonnenbrand-Power hat wohl die Märzsonne, wurde mir mal gesagt, aber auch im April ist damit nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Läuft bei dir @geomas und dem @Professor Tinca  Petri Heil Jungs! Und natürlich allen anderen die heute am Wasser erfolgreich waren, vor allem schön das @phiranhia los kommt.
Ich fange immer nur einen oder zwei Döbel aber bin trotz bester Vorsätze immer nur begrenzt mobil.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein Petri in Richtung Ostseemetropole!


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - die LS1810B habe ich nach Deinem Tipp besorgt - die sind den „Fine Feeder” wirklich recht ähnlich. 
Der „Fine Feeder” ist aber stärker geschränkt, glaub ich. Die Größe scheint den Fischis nichts auszumachen. #6 ist ja schon mal ne Ansage. Paßt aber gut zu Breadpunch in 12mm.
Aber auch kleine Haken werden sicher noch zum Einsatz kommen, zusammen mit den Gamakatsus kam ein (sehr billiger) Restposten an 18er PR39.


----------



## geomas

#döbel 
Hoffentlich krieg ich morgen, am Mittwoch oder Gründonnerstag noch einen Trip zu meiner Döbelstelle auf die Reihe. 
Von Karfreitag bis Ostermontag sind in Meckpom Angeltrips außerhalb des „heimischen Umfelds” nicht so gerne gesehen.
Da meine dünne Haut momentan halbwegs okay ist, will ich diese Zeit nutzen, um mich erstmals mit Feederfutter auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> einen Trip zu meiner Döbelstelle




Da bin ich gespannt.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Was sind das wie der für schöne Fische, die Ihr da heute überlistet habt, Jungs. Ein dickes Petri geht an @Mescalero, @phirania @geomas und @pro(Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen).
Die steigenden Temperaturen machen mutig! Ich überlege, ob ich am kommenden Wochenende erstmals in diesem Jahr über Nacht am Wasser bleibe.Abends schön grillen und morgens den Sonnenaufgang genießen...


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, @Waller Michel !
> Die meiste Sonnenbrand-Power hat wohl die Märzsonne, wurde mir mal gesagt, aber auch im April ist damit nicht zu spaßen.


Vielen lieben Dank dafür! 
Ich habs mir heute richtig erteilt! 
Dazu noch Kopfschmerzen vom Feinsten! 

Die Saison hat begonnen


----------



## Jason

Petri, lieber @geomas. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für die „Petris”!

#döbel

Packen die jetzt wieder richtig zu oder sind immer noch eher feine Feedertips angesagt?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die „Petris”!
> 
> #döbel
> 
> Packen die jetzt wieder richtig zu oder sind immer noch eher feine Feedertips angesagt?


Mein letzter vom Freitag hat sich bei der in der Strömung quer treibenden Posenmontage selber gehakt, das war vehement


----------



## Mescalero

#Sonnenbrand

Einer der erwähnten Karpfenangler, die neben mir saßen, hat Glatze und die beiden saßen in der prallen Sonne. Zwei Stunden später hatte der Haarlose einen knallroten Schädel und nach einer weiteren Stunde auch einen roten Wanst. Unterdessen hatten sie nämlich ihre T-Shirts ausgezogen. Der wird noch lange an diesen Angelausflug Anfang April denken...

Setzt einen Hut auf, Leute, egal wie bekloppt das aussehen mag. Der Planet ist nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Sonnenbrand
> 
> Einer der erwähnten Karpfenangler, die neben mir saßen, hat Glatze und die beiden saßen in der prallen Sonne. Zwei Stunden später hatte der Haarlose einen knallroten Schädel und nach einer weiteren Stunde auch einen roten Wanst. Unterdessen hatten sie nämlich ihre T-Shirts ausgezogen. Der wird noch lange an diesen Angelausflug Anfang April denken...
> 
> Setzt einen Hut auf, Leute, egal wie bekloppt das aussehen mag. Der Planet ist nicht zu unterschätzen!


Ja ,man unterschätzt die Sonne im Frühjahr! 
Ich Depp hatte ja auch den Schirm dabei und beim ersten mal auch aufgebaut! 
Aber aufbauen, abbauen, aufbauen, abbauen. ..
Dann dachte ich, suche dir ein Platz im Schatten !
Hab ich auch, nur nachdem ich eingeschlafen war ; ist mir auch noch nicht oft passiert! Hat dann die Sonne gedreht 

Was mir aber auch gerade zum Thema Schutz und Gesundheit einfällt ist : Denkt an Zeckenschutzimpfungen ( FSME )
Die Kacke wandert auch immer weiter Richtung Nordosten! 
Ist ne fiese Sache wenn man es hat und ne Impfung ist entweder gratis oder günstig zu bekommen beim Hausarzt! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was sind das wie der für schöne Fische, die Ihr da heute überlistet habt, Jungs. Ein dickes Petri geht an @Mescalero, @phirania @geomas und @pro(Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen).
> Die steigenden Temperaturen machen mutig! Ich überlege, ob ich am kommenden Wochenende erstmals in diesem Jahr über Nacht am Wasser bleibe.Abends schön grillen und morgens den Sonnenaufgang genießen...


Pm pm. 


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ,man unterschätzt die Sonne im Frühjahr!
> Ich Depp hatte ja auch den Schirm dabei und beim ersten mal auch aufgebaut!
> Aber aufbauen, abbauen, aufbauen, abbauen. ..
> Dann dachte ich, suche dir ein Platz im Schatten !
> Hab ich auch, nur nachdem ich eingeschlafen war ; ist mir auch noch nicht oft passiert! Hat dann die Sonne gedreht
> 
> Was mir aber auch gerade zum Thema Schutz und Gesundheit einfällt ist : Denkt an Zeckenschutzimpfungen ( FSME )
> Die Kacke wandert auch immer weiter Richtung Nordosten!
> Ist ne fiese Sache wenn man es hat und ne Impfung ist entweder gratis oder günstig zu bekommen beim Hausarzt!
> 
> LG Michael


Fiese Zecken hatte ich auch schon wieder diese Jahr.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Pm pm.
> 
> Fiese Zecken hatte ich auch schon wieder diese Jahr.


Ich habe keine Angst vor Wölfen und Bären! 
Vor Zecken schon! 
Ein frührer Angelkamerad von mir, ist an so einem Zeckenbiss gestorben! 
Das ist jetzt bestimmt schon 5 oder 6 Jahre her ,ist für mich heute noch immer fast unvorstellbar! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ,man unterschätzt die Sonne im Frühjahr!
> Ich Depp hatte ja auch den Schirm dabei und beim ersten mal auch aufgebaut!
> Aber aufbauen, abbauen, aufbauen, abbauen. ..
> Dann dachte ich, suche dir ein Platz im Schatten !
> Hab ich auch, nur nachdem ich eingeschlafen war ; ist mir auch noch nicht oft passiert! Hat dann die Sonne gedreht
> 
> Was mir aber auch gerade zum Thema Schutz und Gesundheit einfällt ist : Denkt an Zeckenschutzimpfungen ( FSME )
> Die Kacke wandert auch immer weiter Richtung Nordosten!
> Ist ne fiese Sache wenn man es hat und ne Impfung ist entweder gratis oder günstig zu bekommen beim Hausarzt!
> 
> LG Michael


Ja  Zeckenschutzimpfungen ist sehr wichtig,mache ich auch immer .


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja  Zeckenschutzimpfungen ist sehr wichtig,mache ich auch immer .



Ist auch wirklich wichtig, finde ich! 
Meine Krankenkasse übernimmt das sogar zu 100% !
Selbst wenn nicht, wäre das nicht teuer, hab ich gehört! 
Und wir Angler sind ja halt den ganzen Tag in der Natur! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist auch wirklich wichtig, finde ich!
> Meine Krankenkasse übernimmt das sogar zu 100% !
> Selbst wenn nicht, wäre das nicht teuer, hab ich gehört!
> Und wir Angler sind ja halt den ganzen Tag in der Natur!
> 
> LG Michael


Ja Michi meine Krankenkasse übernimmt das auch zu 100%.Ich glaub in Mai bin ich wieder dran.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor Zecken schon!


Gibt paar gute Schutzmöglichkeiten, auch ohne Impfung, die selber ein Risiko (Impfstoffreinheit + vollständige Voruntersuchung Gesundstatus) darstellt.
1) Entstinken: Vorher Duschen, kein Buttersäuregeruch am Körper, gerne mit fies-künstlichem "Duft" ala Lavendel oder Zitrone
2) Kleidung, besonders unten: Dichte lange luftige Hose ala BDU und Stiefel, Lederstiefel auch im Sommer. Hilft auch gegen Klapperschlangen, Skorpione usw.
3) Sitz-/Angelplatz: Sofern möglich aus hohem Gras, feuchten schattigen gefährlichem Laub usw. wegbleiben.
4) Grasnarbe: Nicht auf den (leicht/feuchten) Boden setzen, vor allem nicht wo Hunde, Katzen, Wildschweine, Rehe usw. waren
5) Stapfen in Gefahr: Wenn notwendig mit Zielpunkt im feuchten schattigen gefährlichem Pflanzendickicht, dann nochmal extra auf die Kleidung speziell unten mit Antibrumm etc., muss man nicht auf die Haut. Geht auch gut auf den Hut, Luftabwehr!
6) Breitbandschutz: Breit abwehrende Maßnahmen hilft auch gegen Mücken oder das extreme Ungeheuer Kriebelmücke.
7) FSME ist ziemlich harmlos, gibt es einfache sichere Methode nach einem eventuellen Zeckenbiss gegen.
Die weit gemeinere Borrelliose ist nicht durch Impfen immunisierbar!
8) Lausen: Mit einer netten Frau oder LAP kann man sich sicherheitshalber immer gut ablausen, das konnten schon die Affen. Zecken entwickeln ihre Infektweitergabe erst nach vielen Stunden.


----------



## geomas

#lavendel

Haha, wohl eher nix für mich.
Mußte sofort an den großartigen Film „Duell am Missouri” (Marlon Brando als Regulator und Jack Nicholson als Pferdedieb) denken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mücken fressen mich, zecken meiden mich, in all den Jahren Pfadfindern, LARP, Angeln, Hundehaltung habe ich genau eine Zecke gehabt. Mit ihrem Kopf in meinen Körper habe ich übrigens geheiratet


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Sonnenbrand
> 
> Setzt einen Hut auf, Leute, egal wie bekloppt das aussehen mag. Der Planet ist nicht zu unterschätzen!


Mit keiner Kopfbedeckung dieser Welt siehst du dümmer aus, als mit einem malignen Melanom - vulgus dem schwarzen Hautkrebs.


----------



## Mescalero

Zecken sind echt noch übler als die Sonne und es wird scheinbar immer schlimmer. Das Hündchen hatte schon die ersten in diesem Jahr...
Eigentlich bin ich ein großer Freund des Barfußgehens aber bei dem Massenaufkommen dieser Mistviecher in den vergangenen Jahren kann einem das vergehen. 

Vielleicht ist das ein Argument für so eine Hightech Sitzplattform - weg vom Boden, alles griffbereit....nur wie bekommt man das Monstrum ans Wasser ohne Caddie? Und wer soll das bezahlen?
obwohl, gar nicht so teuer....


----------



## Andal

Meinen ersten, einzigen und letzten Zecken hatte ich 1978. Die mögen mich, zum Glück, überhaupt nicht. Leider gilt das den Mücken gar nix.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zecken sind echt noch übler als die Sonne und es wird scheinbar immer schlimmer. Das Hündchen hatte schon die ersten in diesem Jahr...
> Eigentlich bin ich ein großer Freund des Barfußgehens aber bei dem Massenaufkommen dieser Mistviecher in den vergangenen Jahren kann einem das vergehen.
> 
> *Vielleicht ist das ein Argument für so eine Hightech Sitzplattform - weg vom Boden, alles griffbereit....nur wie bekommt man das Monstrum ans Wasser ohne Caddie? Und wer soll das bezahlen?
> obwohl, gar nicht so teuer....
> *



Also was ich in Bremen so bei Rive gesehen hab und was mir gefällt, ist preislich jenseits von gut und böse - absolut nicht meine Liga. Wie immer halt.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 2) Kleidung, besonders unten: Dichte lange luftige Hose ala BDU und Stiefel, Lederstiefel auch im Sommer. Hilft auch gegen Klapperschlangen, Skorpione usw.



Klapperschlangen sind auch hier zur richtigen plage geworden, ich erschrecke mich jedes mal wenn sie so nachvorne schnellen, und das rasseln  nervt auch langsam, beim fischen möchte ich meine ruhe haben


----------



## rhinefisher

Zecken sind böse - 1983 und 2009 wäre ich beide male fast am Zeckenbiss gestorben.
Das war richtig knapp, mit Intensivstation, über 40kg Gewichtsverlust, fast vollständiger Lähmung und üblen Schmerzen.
Zum Glück habe ich eine sehr robuste Natur, aber bitte bitte nicht nochmal...!!
Seid bloß VORSICHTIG!


----------



## Mescalero

In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es drei Leute, die (z.T. extrem) mit Borrelien zu tun haben, jahrelange Arbeitsunfähigkeit und Odyssee durchs Gesundheitssystem inklusive. Das wünscht man niemandem...

Unsere Klapperschlangen sind wirklich harmlos dagegen, Stachelschweine übrigens auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> #döbel
> 
> Packen die jetzt wieder richtig zu oder sind immer noch eher feine Feedertips angesagt?




Also hier sind se schon wieder richtig hungrig.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, es gibt gute Nachrichten für die „Rund-um-Hannover-Fraktion“: Der Köderautomat vor Björns Angelshop in der Dammfeldstraße 15 in Lehrte steht und ist gefüllt. Auch an den Wochenenden wird regelmäßig nachgefüllt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es drei Leute, die (z.T. extrem) mit Borrelien zu tun haben, jahrelange Arbeitsunfähigkeit und Odyssee durchs Gesundheitssystem inklusive. Das wünscht man niemandem...
> 
> Unsere Klapperschlangen sind wirklich harmlos dagegen, Stachelschweine übrigens auch.



Ja, da habe ich noch Glück gehabt; ich habe Leute gekannt, das waren richtig schlaue und eloquente Menschen - nach der Neuro-Borreliose nur noch sabbernde Idioten.
Man muss da richtig vorsichtig sein, weil sich die Anzahl der infektiösen Zecken vervielfacht hat.. .


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, es gibt gute Nachrichten für die „Rund-um-Hannover-Fraktion“: Der Köderautomat vor Björns Angelshop in der Dammfeldstraße 15 in Lehrte steht und ist gefüllt. Auch an den Wochenenden wird regelmäßig nachgefüllt.


Vielen Dank für die Info !
Das ist wirklich eine gute Sache! 

Ich hatte gestern Morgen noch an der Hintertür eines Angelgeschäftes Maden verkauft bekommen! 
Aber mir wurde gleich gesagt, es würde in Zukunft nicht mehr gehen, sie wären zum wiederholten male abgemahnt worden! 

Vielen Dank und LG


----------



## juergent60

Mescalero schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es drei Leute, die (z.T. extrem) mit Borrelien zu tun haben, jahrelange Arbeitsunfähigkeit und Odyssee durchs Gesundheitssystem inklusive. Das wünscht man niemandem...
> 
> Unsere Klapperschlangen sind wirklich harmlos dagegen, Stachelschweine übrigens auch.



Hallo in die Runde.

Darf ich Euch einen Tipp geben?
Versucht es mal mit Kokosöl.....sowohl gegen die schwäbischen als auch gegen die thüringer Biester wirkt es Wunder, zumal es auch sehr angenehm riecht und dazu noch hautfreundlich ist.
Einem Bounty-Liebhaber solltet Ihr dabei allerdings eher nicht in die Quere kommen.

Bleibt gesund.....Thomas


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@juergent60: Danke für den Hinweis! Habe mir gerade ne Flasche Kokosöl bestellt Und werde mich vor Bountyliebhabern in acht nehmen.
Ich habe jährlich so zwei bis drei Zeckenbisse (bislang immer unproblematisch) und rechne angesichts des Letzten warmen Sommers und des milden Winters mit einem Anstieg der Zeckenpopulation. Meine wichtigsten Vorsorgemaßnahmen: Vernünftig anziehen und mich von Mrs. Wuemmehunter gründlich absuchen lassen, auch an den weniger gut zugänglichen Stellen ... ich meine natürlich die Kniekehlen!


----------



## Kochtopf

juergent60 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde.
> 
> Darf ich Euch einen Tipp geben?
> Versucht es mal mit Kokosöl.....sowohl gegen die schwäbischen als auch gegen die thüringer Biester wirkt es Wunder, zumal es auch sehr angenehm riecht und dazu noch hautfreundlich ist.
> Einem Bounty-Liebhaber solltet Ihr dabei allerdings eher nicht in die Quere kommen.
> 
> Bleibt gesund.....Thomas


Wie Fel(l)dstudien an unserem vierbeinigen Zeigen ist das ebenso wie Schwarzkümmelöl weitestgehend nutzlos, dafür roch der Hund aber eine Zeitlang bedeutend besser


----------



## juergent60

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie Fel(l)dstudien an unserem vierbeinigen Zeigen ist das ebenso wie Schwarzkümmelöl weitestgehend nutzlos, dafür roch der Hund aber eine Zeitlang bedeutend besser



Ohne Anspruch auf einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis.......meine Hautstudien sprechen eine ander Sprache.

Und noch etwas unterscheidet mich von Deinem Vierbeiner......ich riech immer gut ;-)
Wobei dies sicher auch im Auge des Betrachters liegt, bzw. in diesem speziellen Fall eher in der Nase des Schnüffelnden ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf

juergent60 schrieb:


> Ohne Anspruch auf einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis.......meine Hautstudien sprechen eine ander Sprache.
> 
> Und noch etwas unterscheidet mich von Deinem Vierbeiner......ich riech immer gut ;-)
> Wobei dies sicher auch im Auge des Betrachters liegt, bzw. in diesem speziellen Fall eher in der Nase des Schnüffelnden ;-)


Naja erst roch sie wie eine kokosmakrone, als die Läufigkeit dann einsetzte kam ein penetranter Schinkengeruch hinzu was das ganze etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hat... Wenn du den Eindruck hast dass es dir hilft ist ja alles gut und schadet nicht


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info !
> Das ist wirklich eine gute Sache!
> 
> Ich hatte gestern Morgen noch an der Hintertür eines Angelgeschäftes Maden verkauft bekommen!
> Aber mir wurde gleich gesagt, es würde in Zukunft nicht mehr gehen, sie wären zum wiederholten male abgemahnt worden!
> 
> Vielen Dank und LG


Da haben sie in Hamburg auch ein Auge drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie Fel(l)dstudien an unserem vierbeinigen Zeigen ist das ebenso wie Schwarzkümmelöl weitestgehend nutzlos, dafür roch der Hund aber eine Zeitlang bedeutend besser


Wahrscheinlich hast du den Hund vorher nicht durch die Waschmaschine gejagt? 

Der ganze Repellent-Gedanke und das einfach Einschmieren nützt nichts, wenn die Zecke mit ihrem extrem guten Geruchssinn den Old Schweiß, Blut u.a.m. noch wahrnehmen kann.

Oder sowieso in Fell und Haare hinein von ihrem Ast oder Halm abgestreift wird.
Für die Fälle hilft beim Menschen nur undurchdringliche Kleidung, auch kein Repellent-Auftrag mehr, da die Zecke einfach solange auf dem Körper wandert, bis sie eine nette gut stinkende Hautfalte entdeckt. Die kann einen auch bildlich wirklich am Arsch packen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Männer, ich habe gerade einen neuen Kescherstab bekommen.
Greys Take apart 3m.
Der ist echt stark und in 2 bzw. 3 m nutzbar, da beide oberen Teile einen Gewindeeinsatz haben.
Er ist auch nicht besonders schwer.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Kescherstab!

Bei mir kam eben meine erste Shakespeare Rolle aus der Sigma-Serie an. Ist ne 2200 040 („mit runder Schrift”). 
Macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck und ist überraschend kompakt.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Männer, ich habe gerade einen neuen Kescherstab bekommen.
> Greys Take apart 3m.
> Der ist echt stark und in 2 bzw. 3 m nutzbar, da beide oberen Teile einen Gewindeeinsatz haben.
> Er ist auch nicht besonders schwer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342425


Glückwunsch zum Kescherstab. Wann werd er eingeweiht?


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Kescherstab!
> 
> Bei mir kam eben meine erste Shakespeare Rolle aus der Sigma-Serie an. Ist ne 2200 040 („mit runder Schrift”).
> Macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck und ist überraschend kompakt.


Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Kescherstab. Wann wert er *eingeweint?*



Hoffentlich kommen dem Prof beim Angeln nicht die Tränen, Hartmut...
Und danke für den Zuspruch zur Rolle.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen dem Prof beim Angeln nicht die Tränen, Hartmut...
> Und danke für den Zuspruch zur Rolle.


Ich würd höchstens einnässen, wenn ich auch so eine Fang erfolgsquote wie der Prof hätte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Lieferdienst Maden hat geklappt! 
angelgeraete-bode genommen, wegen interessanter anderer Angebote. Preislich stellt sich das anscheinend genau wie bei Askari dar.

2*0.5L passen in die Thermobox aus dickem Styropor, wirklich stabil, das ist fein gemacht, nochmal eine Wellpappe drum herum und dann ins Basispaket.
Das Rundherum zugekleben u. abdichten mit reichlich Paketband (wegen der 2 Tüten press-notwendig) ist beim Öffnen erstmal nervig, wenn man nicht genau weiß (1.Mal) wo der Deckelansatz versteckt ist.
Also abpulen. Ist eine wirklich schöne Box, die man auch gut im Auto oder im Sommer überhaupt für die Köderkaltlagerung verwenden kann.
Die Maden sind in Tüten mit Aufdruck von Mosella. Und sehen klasse aus und fühlen sich propper an! 
Zeitlich klasse gelaufen:
1) Sonntag Nachmittag 17Uhr bestellt und einfach normal Online-Banküberweisung ohne Aufschlag
2) Montag nachmittag 15Uhr meldet Bode: Paket ist unterwegs per GLS
3) Dienstag vormittag 11:53 klingelt der rasende GLS-Paketbote. Der im Laufschritt nach 2Sek wieder los zum nächsten mußte ...


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Tipp in Richtung Bode! Und auch in Richtung Sigma 2200. 
Die bekommt heute Abend Schnur, jetzt fahre ich mit anderem Gerät zu meiner Döbelstelle.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen dem Prof beim Angeln nicht die Tränen, Hartmut...
> Und danke für den Zuspruch zur Rolle.


Danke für den Hinweiß Georg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweiß Georg.




Ich bin doch gar nicht angeln.
Und auch nicht sicher ob das heute noch was wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hast du ^ den kg Test schon gemacht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du den kg Test schon gemacht?




Gut dass du mich erinnerst.
Mach ich noch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habs auch nicht vergessen - ist in Arbeit.


----------



## Kneto

Bei mir sind vorhin auch zwei Neuzugänge eingetroffen. 
In diesem Falle sind es je eine Shimano Baitrunner X-AERO FA in 2500'er & 4000'er Größe geworden. Gedacht sind sie für zwei Feeder-Ruten (Light & Medium) Neuzugänge aus der neuen Shimano AERO X7 Serie. 
Ich habe mich hier gezielt für Freilauf-Rollen entschieden, da ich bisher eine Baitrunner X-AERO 6000 RA an einer Heavy-Feeder fische und es für mich bewährte bzw. als praktikabel und bequem erwies. 
Hier sind es nun zwar Frontbremsler aber da werde ich mich schon dran gewöhnen .
Mit Schnur habe ich sie bereits versorgt, in diesem Fall ist jeweils die Stroft GTM geworden. Über P/L alternativen für kommende Schnurwechsel etc. bin ich offen und dankbar, man sollte auch Mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen.
Bis zum ersten Test wird es allerdings noch bis Mitte kommender Woche bzw. Ende April dauern, die Liebe Arbeit lässt es leider nicht so richtig zu.

Mit besten Grüßen

Kneto


----------



## Thomas.

Kneto schrieb:


> Bei mir sind vorhin auch zwei Neuzugänge eingetroffen.
> In diesem Falle sind es je eine Shimano Baitrunner X-AERO FA in 2500'er & 4000'er Größe geworden. Gedacht sind sie für zwei Feeder-Ruten (Light & Medium) Neuzugänge aus der neuen Shimano AERO X7 Serie.
> Ich habe mich hier gezielt für Freilauf-Rollen entschieden, da ich bisher eine Baitrunner X-AERO 6000 RA an einer Heavy-Feeder fische und es für mich bewährte bzw. als praktikabel und bequem erwies.
> Hier sind es nun zwar Frontbremsler aber da werde ich mich schon dran gewöhnen .
> Mit Schnur habe ich sie bereits versorgt, in diesem Fall ist jeweils die Stroft GTM geworden. Über P/L alternativen für kommende Schnurwechsel etc. bin ich offen und dankbar, man sollte auch Mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen.
> Bis zum ersten Test wird es allerdings noch bis Mitte kommender Woche bzw. Ende April dauern, die Liebe Arbeit lässt es leider nicht so richtig zu.
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen
> 
> Kneto


kann man die Spulen untereinander tauschen bzw. passt die 2500 auf die 4000?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du ^ den kg Test schon gemacht?




Jetzt ja.
Mit ner 1,5 kg Wasserflasche biegt der Stock sich auf voller(3m) Länge moderat.
Kann man noch bequem ausheben mit gutem Gefühl!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sieht aus, als wenn der Angler die schwächste Komponente dabei sein wird!


----------



## Kneto

Jein. Die Rollenkörper sind identisch/gleich groß, die Rotoren sind es leider nicht. Theoretisch passt die Spule der 4000´er auf die 2500´er, würde dann aber schleifen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt ja.
> Mit ner 1,5 kg Wasserflasche biegt der Stock sich auf voller(3m) Länge moderat.
> Kann man noch bequem ausheben mit gutem Gefühl!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342431


Die 1,5kg sind quasi das Gewicht für prof'sche Standarddöbel


----------



## Thomas.

Kneto schrieb:


> Jein. Die Rollenkörper sind identisch/gleich groß, die Rotoren sind es leider nicht. Theoretisch passt die Spule der 4000´er auf die 2500´er, würde dann aber schleifen.


besten dank, bei den 6000,8000,10000er kann man tauschen, schade das es  bei der 2500 u. 4000er nicht klappt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit ner 1,5 kg Wasserflasche biegt der Stock sich auf voller(3m) Länge moderat.
> Kann man noch bequem ausheben mit gutem Gefühl!


Musste ich jetzt auch mal schnell machen, hab allerdings kein passendes Auto auf der Terasse für den Halter zum Fotografieren! 
Eigentlich sehr einfach: Beide Stäbe (Daiwa;Behr) biegen sich mit etwa 1/4m pro 500g, also 25cm, 50cm, bis 75cm bei 1500g ausprobiert.
Ich bekomme diese Belastungen auch noch gut waagerecht hoch, aber nicht mehr mal eben locker einhändig.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Musste ich jetzt auch mal schnell machen, hab allerdings kein passendes Auto auf der Terasse für den Halter zum Fotografieren!
> Eigentlich sehr einfach: Beide Stäbe (Daiwa;Behr) biegen sich mit etwa 1/4m pro 500g, also 25cm, 50cm, bis 75cm bei 1500g ausprobiert.
> Ich bekomme diese Belastungen auch noch gut waagerecht hoch, aber nicht mehr mal eben locker einhändig.


Du solltest das aber sofort in einer exakten mathematischen Formel zusammenfassen. Mit so einer ungenauen Biegekurventheorie für Kescherstäbe kann doch kein Mensch weiter existieren!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Am wichtigsten ist doch: Der 3Pfünder Silberling könnte wohl selbst unter schwierigen Uferverhältnissen bewältigt werden! 
(klingt weitaus besser als 1.5kg)

Bei größeren Fischen sehe ich es kritisch, ich habe als Großfischreserve (fast) immer einen großen Klappkescher um 2,4m mit gummierten Netz dabei.

Und nun auch einen Lipgrip.  Wobei der an der 6m Bolo alleine-landend wohl nie an den Fisch zu bringen sein wird.


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich mir auch gar nicht mehr so sicher bin, ob der ultimativ resistente Kescherstab, so es den gibt, wirklich die Lösung ist. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie ich schon wieder meinen Zebco Cool Senkenstab beanspruche... wie lange es der wohl tun wird? Würde mich vielleicht ein filigraneres Stäbchen einbremsen? Mal sehen, wann mich der Verschleiß zu einer Überprüfung nötigt. 

P.S.: Kescher haben bei mir ein sehr hartes und unauskömmliches Leben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Müssen die schon für gemacht sein, robust u. haltbar ist schon sehr wichtig, weil sonst fällt der im Fall der Fälle wegen (Vor-)Schaden aus.
Das ist eigentlich eine Grundregel für alles Getackle, was wir auf unsere Angeltouren mitnehmen.

Ich habe allerdings einiges alte durchaus brauchbare Kescherzeug eingemottet u. im Ersatz neu beschafft, wegen den nun verfügbaren gummierten Netzen.
Vornehmlich ist das aber bei Drillingen sehr nützlich.

Dauerhalten muss man die Kescher ja eigentlich nicht, aber zeitweise beim Stippen geht es idealerweise schon Fisch auf Fisch.
Da kann man schon mal in Kescherstress kommen und muss hart oder mit der "Hantel" noch härter arbeiten! 



Andal schrieb:


> Du solltest das aber sofort in einer exakten mathematischen Formel zusammenfassen.


Eine exakte Formel für den Kescher hätte ich dazu noch: 

Der Kescher muss unbedingt mindestens die halbe Rutenlänge haben!
(1. terranische Kescherformel)


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann man die Spulen untereinander tauschen bzw. passt die 2500 auf die 4000?



Nein - das sind unterschiedlich große Rollen.. .


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt ja.
> Mit ner 1,5 kg Wasserflasche biegt der Stock sich auf voller(3m) Länge moderat.
> Kann man noch bequem ausheben mit gutem Gefühl!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342431


Glückwunsch zum Kescherstab ! Möge Er dir lange halten und viele Fische zu Tage befördern 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Meine Frau hatte eigentlich gesagt ich soll heute besser drin bleiben wegen dem Sonnenbrand " aber " der Hund wollte unbedingt Angel gehen  da " Er " mir bis heute aber noch keinen gültigen Fischereischein vorlegen konnte ,musste ich dann mit 

Ich muss sagen, im Moment beißt es in unserern Seen noch nicht so besonders! 
Das war vor 14 Tagen schon mal viel besser! 
Hab jetzt in 5 Stunden gerade mal mit Ach und Krach 3 kleine Rotaugen an die Oberfläche bringen können! 
Nichts was ein Foto Wert gewesen wäre! 
Wobei ich die Schuld auch auf den Hund schieben muss  mach ich nur sehr ungern 
Erst will Er Angeln und dann liegt er im Stuhl und schläft, so geht das halt nicht ohne Konzentration 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Müssen die schon für gemacht sein, robust u. haltbar ist schon sehr wichtig, weil sonst fällt der im Fall der Fälle wegen (Vor-)Schaden aus.
> Das ist eigentlich eine Grundregel für alles Getackle, was wir auf unsere Angeltouren mitnehmen.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings einiges alte durchaus brauchbare Kescherzeug eingemottet u. im Ersatz neu beschafft, wegen den nun verfügbaren gummierten Netzen.
> Vornehmlich ist das aber bei Drillingen sehr nützlich.
> 
> Dauerhalten muss man die Kescher ja eigentlich nicht, aber zeitweise beim Stippen geht es idealerweise schon Fisch auf Fisch.
> Da kann man schon mal in Kescherstress kommen und muss hart oder mit der "Hantel" noch härter arbeiten!
> 
> 
> Eine exakte Formel für den Kescher hätte ich dazu noch:
> 
> Der Kescher muss unbedingt mindestens die halbe Rutenlänge haben!
> (1. terranische Kescherformel)


Bei Keschern und Stäben ereilt mich das gleiche Schicksal, wie dem ollen Zeus und seiner holden Hera. Ohne geht es nicht und miteinander ist dem Ganzen niemals ein gutes Ende beschieden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Keschern und Stäben ereilt mich das gleiche Schicksal, wie dem ollen Zeus und seiner holden Hera. Ohne geht es nicht und miteinander ist dem Ganzen niemals ein gutes Ende beschieden.


Es gibt auch keinen Idealen Kescher, so toll mein Stab von Sensas ist wenn man einen Kescherknecht hat so blöd ist es wenn man das Monstrum alleine bedient, vorzugsweise mit einer langen Rute.
Aber der von Gardner den @geomas auf der Messe mit hatte, der hatte viel schön


----------



## Andal

...und das Gesetz zur Kescherlänge ist auch fragwürdig. Ein Kescherlein von 150 cm Länge, bei einer 3 m Rute ist eindeutig zu kurz. Das führt entweder zu üblen Stochereien, oder noch schlimmer, zu unfreiwilligen Fusswaschungen.

250 cm, besser noch 300 cm sollten die Stecken schon haben. Ist ja im Fall der Fälle egal, wie weit der hinten übersteht.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber der von Gardner den @geomas auf der Messe mit hatte, der hatte viel schön


Da hast du aber voll Wahr. Bei dem würde ich mich auch ungerührt fragen lassen: "Sir, warum führt ihr die Lanze ohne Ross?"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich hatte ja schon mal die Vision, meinen bisher nicht genutzten einschraubbaren Gaffhaken gerade zu biegen und vorne einzuschrauben, was das vollends realisieren würde.
So bei Wölfen am Wasser oder dergleichen Gesindel nicht die schlechteste Option, mit langer Lanze gegen Widersacher.  
Zu Pferde wäre natürlich noch eindrucksvoller.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wenn man einen Kescherknecht hat


Das spricht auch sehr für die Ritterzeit. Gesitteter als gleichfalls in der Funktion Butler und Versorgungswagenschieber am Wasser wäre erst recht wunderfein.


----------



## geomas

Ist wunderbar hier in der Provinz, Sonne, es ist warm, ein Frühjahrstraum. Vom Zielfisch ließ sich leider nur der Nachwuchs blicken. Aber ich hab ja noch 2 Stunden.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meine Frau hatte eigentlich gesagt ich soll heute besser drin bleiben wegen dem Sonnenbrand " aber " der Hund wollte unbedingt Angel gehen  da " Er " mir bis heute aber noch keinen gültigen Fischereischein vorlegen konnte ,musste ich dann mit
> 
> Ich muss sagen, im Moment beißt es in unserern Seen noch nicht so besonders!
> Das war vor 14 Tagen schon mal viel besser!
> Hab jetzt in 5 Stunden gerade mal mit Ach und Krach 3 kleine Rotaugen an die Oberfläche bringen können!
> Nichts was ein Foto Wert gewesen wäre!
> Wobei ich die Schuld auch auf den Hund schieben muss  mach ich nur sehr ungern
> Erst will Er Angeln und dann liegt er im Stuhl und schläft, so geht das halt nicht ohne Konzentration
> 
> LG Michael


Petri Michi. Es kommen noch bessere Zeiten.


----------



## geomas

Nummer zwo hatte immerhin etwas mehr als 12 Inches.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Michi. Es kommen noch bessere Zeiten.


Danke Dir Hartmut ! Mini Fischlies und dazu noch schwer erkämpft 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ist wunderbar hier in der Provinz, Sonne, es ist warm, ein Frühjahrstraum. Vom Zielfisch ließ sich leider nur der Nachwuchs blicken. Aber ich hab ja noch 2 Stunden.


Petri,geht doch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Petri @geomas !
Vielleicht geht ja noch was jetzt in den Abendstunden 

LG


----------



## phirania

Immer Hunger.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Immer Hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342436


Schon für Weihnachten Kalle.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Nummer zwo hatte immerhin etwas mehr als 12 Inches.


Ratter...grübel...kalkulier... 30cm
Petri Heil!


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca Gratulation zum Kescherstab. Der sieht brauchbar aus. Ich benötige auch was längeres, allerdings inklusive Netzteil. 

@geomas Schön, dass eine Sigma 040 der 2200er Serie zu die gefunden hat. Ich selber habe nur die 030er und die kleinste der Serie, die 025er. Mit der 040er kann man schon größere Vorhaben bewältigen. Mit was für einer Schnur willst du sie befüllen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Heute mal nur kurz schauen gewesen.. 
Die letzten Tage waren extrem anstrengend gewesen für mich. 
Aber bald geht es wieder los.


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petrl an Alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal nur kurz schauen gewesen..
> Die letzten Tage waren extrem anstrengend gewesen für mich.
> Aber bald geht es wieder los.


Es kommen noch bessere Zeiten für dich Kalle.


----------



## Fr33

Heute den Home-Office Koller bekommen und um halb 6 den Sohnemann (2 Jahre) geschnappt und die 5-7min an den Vereinsweiher gefahren. Bewaffnet mit einer uralten 4m Stippe (noch vom Opa) einer Hand voll Maden und bisschen Futter (das ich schnell per Microwelle auftaute). Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht angeln - aber Kinder, Wasser und Fische... da musst du als Papa auch liefern  

Der Kleine hat auch erstaunlich gut mitgespielt und sich ruhig hin gesetzt und beobachtet. Es gab ein paar Rotfedern und ein paar Lauben. Der letzte Biss hatte es dann aber in sich. Pose weg... Anhieb und die Stippe war krum. Relativ nah am Ufer gefischt hatte ich schon eine Vermutung.

Ne schöne 40er Schleie dir per Handlandung (natürlich keinen Kescher dabei.,..) gelandet wurde. Diese schnell ins Gras gelegt und vorher versucht da schnell noch paar Tropfen Wasser hin zu packen. Ist mehr oder weniger gelungen- daher ein nicht so schönes Bild. (War aber nicht verletzt und die paar Blätter habe ich im Wasser kurz abgewaschen).







War natürlich ein mega Erlebnis für den Kleinen ;D


----------



## Hering 58

Fr33 schrieb:


> Heute den Home-Office Koller bekommen und um halb 6 den Sohnemann (2 Jahre) geschnappt und die 5-7min an den Vereinsweiher gefahren. Bewaffnet mit einer uralten 4m Stippe (noch vom Opa) einer Hand voll Maden und bisschen Futter (das ich schnell per Microwelle auftaute). Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht angeln - aber Kinder, Wasser und Fische... da musst du als Papa auch liefern
> 
> Der Kleine hat auch erstaunlich gut mitgespielt und sich ruhig hin gesetzt und beobachtet. Es gab ein paar Rotfedern und ein paar Lauben. Der letzte Biss hatte es dann aber in sich. Pose weg... Anhieb und die Stippe war krum. Relativ nah am Ufer gefischt hatte ich schon eine Vermutung.
> 
> Ne schöne 40er Schleie dir per Handlandung (natürlich keinen Kescher dabei.,..) gelandet wurde. Diese schnell ins Gras gelegt und vorher versucht da schnell noch paar Tropfen Wasser hin zu packen. Ist mehr oder weniger gelungen- daher ein nicht so schönes Bild. (War aber nicht verletzt und die paar Blätter habe ich im Wasser kurz abgewaschen).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342453
> 
> 
> 
> War natürlich ein mega Erlebnis für den Kleinen ;D


Dickes Petri zur Schleie


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Es kommen noch bessere Zeiten für dich Kalle.


Aber nur wenn ich mich zurück halte...


----------



## Waller Michel

Fr33 schrieb:


> Heute den Home-Office Koller bekommen und um halb 6 den Sohnemann (2 Jahre) geschnappt und die 5-7min an den Vereinsweiher gefahren. Bewaffnet mit einer uralten 4m Stippe (noch vom Opa) einer Hand voll Maden und bisschen Futter (das ich schnell per Microwelle auftaute). Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht angeln - aber Kinder, Wasser und Fische... da musst du als Papa auch liefern
> 
> Der Kleine hat auch erstaunlich gut mitgespielt und sich ruhig hin gesetzt und beobachtet. Es gab ein paar Rotfedern und ein paar Lauben. Der letzte Biss hatte es dann aber in sich. Pose weg... Anhieb und die Stippe war krum. Relativ nah am Ufer gefischt hatte ich schon eine Vermutung.
> 
> Ne schöne 40er Schleie dir per Handlandung (natürlich keinen Kescher dabei.,..) gelandet wurde. Diese schnell ins Gras gelegt und vorher versucht da schnell noch paar Tropfen Wasser hin zu packen. Ist mehr oder weniger gelungen- daher ein nicht so schönes Bild. (War aber nicht verletzt und die paar Blätter habe ich im Wasser kurz abgewaschen).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342453
> 
> 
> 
> War natürlich ein mega Erlebnis für den Kleinen ;D


Dickes Petri und schöner Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Fr33 schrieb:


> Heute den Home-Office Koller bekommen und um halb 6 den Sohnemann (2 Jahre) geschnappt und die 5-7min an den Vereinsweiher gefahren. Bewaffnet mit einer uralten 4m Stippe (noch vom Opa) einer Hand voll Maden und bisschen Futter (das ich schnell per Microwelle auftaute). Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht angeln - aber Kinder, Wasser und Fische... da musst du als Papa auch liefern
> 
> Der Kleine hat auch erstaunlich gut mitgespielt und sich ruhig hin gesetzt und beobachtet. Es gab ein paar Rotfedern und ein paar Lauben. Der letzte Biss hatte es dann aber in sich. Pose weg... Anhieb und die Stippe war krum. Relativ nah am Ufer gefischt hatte ich schon eine Vermutung.
> 
> Ne schöne 40er Schleie dir per Handlandung (natürlich keinen Kescher dabei.,..) gelandet wurde. Diese schnell ins Gras gelegt und vorher versucht da schnell noch paar Tropfen Wasser hin zu packen. Ist mehr oder weniger gelungen- daher ein nicht so schönes Bild. (War aber nicht verletzt und die paar Blätter habe ich im Wasser kurz abgewaschen).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342453
> 
> 
> 
> War natürlich ein mega Erlebnis für den Kleinen ;D


Petri schöner Fisch.


----------



## Andal

Fr33 schrieb:


> Heute den Home-Office Koller bekommen und um halb 6 den Sohnemann (2 Jahre) geschnappt und die 5-7min an den Vereinsweiher gefahren. Bewaffnet mit einer uralten 4m Stippe (noch vom Opa) einer Hand voll Maden und bisschen Futter (das ich schnell per Microwelle auftaute). Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht angeln - aber Kinder, Wasser und Fische... da musst du als Papa auch liefern
> 
> Der Kleine hat auch erstaunlich gut mitgespielt und sich ruhig hin gesetzt und beobachtet. Es gab ein paar Rotfedern und ein paar Lauben. Der letzte Biss hatte es dann aber in sich. Pose weg... Anhieb und die Stippe war krum. Relativ nah am Ufer gefischt hatte ich schon eine Vermutung.
> 
> Ne schöne 40er Schleie dir per Handlandung (natürlich keinen Kescher dabei.,..) gelandet wurde. Diese schnell ins Gras gelegt und vorher versucht da schnell noch paar Tropfen Wasser hin zu packen. Ist mehr oder weniger gelungen- daher ein nicht so schönes Bild. (War aber nicht verletzt und die paar Blätter habe ich im Wasser kurz abgewaschen).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342453
> 
> 
> 
> War natürlich ein mega Erlebnis für den Kleinen ;D


Petri zur Schleie! 

Aber um gewisse Attacken gut zu überstehen, hat sie ja den ausgeprägten Schleim. Das tut ihr rein gar nix.


----------



## Fr33

Servus,

ich weiss das Schleien relativ hart im Nehmen sind... dennoch würde ich das nicht wieder machen. 

BTW: Hab mir mal 2 Balzer Alegra Rollen bestellt.... finde das Release Clip System eig ganz geil. Mal schaun ob die was taugen - zur Not zurück auf Anfang...


----------



## geomas

Ein dickes Petri zur Tinca, @Fr33 !
Fast schade, daß Dein Sohnemann die Aktion vermutlich noch nicht zu 100% mitgeschnitten hat.


----------



## Fr33

geomas schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri zur Tinca, @Fr33 !
> Fast schade, daß Dein Sohnemann die Aktion vermutlich noch nicht zu 100% mitgeschnitten hat.



Bisschen was hat er aufgeschnappt.... den halben Abend was von "Sleie,,, Sleie (Schleie)" zur Mama gebrabbelt


----------



## Andal

Fr33 schrieb:


> Bisschen was hat er aufgeschnappt.... den halben Abend was von "Sleie,,, Sleie (Schleie)" zur Mama gebrabbelt


Vollmond ist auch. Was glaubst du, was der für geile Sachen von wilden Riesenschleien träumen wird!


----------



## geomas

So, die Landpartie war doch ne schöne Sache. Die Kraniche stehen jetzt paarweise und nicht mehr in großen Gruppen auf den Feldern, einen seltsamen Vogel sah ich am Wasser - sah aus der Ferne aus wie ne sehr große Meise. Hmm, muß mal die App bemühen.






Hab an „meiner Döbelstelle” erstmal Tulip zerkleinert, ordentlich mit Currypulver und Maisgries veredelt.
Meine Tulip-Zerwürfel-Gitter sind irgendwie abgängig, deshalb mußte das Taschenmesser ran.
Die ungleich großen Stücke gefallen mir ganz gut - mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten beim Füttern und Anködern.

Es gab ein paar halbherzige Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Dafür konnte ich ne Menge Zweige, Ästchen und Laub landen. Einen stabilen Haken hab ich beim Hängerlösen aufgebunden (gibt Vertrauen in meine Knoten), aber auch zwei Totalverluste mußte ich verzeichnen.





Hab nach ner Weile aus Sandwich-Toast dicke Flocken herausgerissen und 2-3 davon per Quickstop aufs Haar gezogen.
Unter Wasser gibt das ne fluffige Flocke von etwa Walnußgröße.

Da gabs dann auch den ersten Zielfisch drauf - 28cm kurz, von der Größe her also noch ausbaubar.
Nach ner Weile der nächste Biß - 31cm, nach ner ganzen Weile dann einer von 35cm. 





dünner Döbel

Hab dann etwas herumprobiert, ganz ufernahe Angelstellen in der Nähe angetestet (mit der 7ft River Ambush - die lieferte heute trotz einiger Bisse nicht).
Also wieder zurück zur ersten Stelle. Irgendwann kurz vor der Dämmerung war die Rute wieder krumm, zum Glück nicht nochn Ast, sondern der vierte Döbel.
42cm und damit mein 2ter Ü40er überhaupt - hat mich sehr gefreut. 

In der Hoffnung, daß sich die Steigerung der Fischgrößen fortsetzen würde, hab ich lange, wirklich bis weit in die Dämmerung hinein geangelt, aber an Land kam nur noch diese





Güster von trauriger Gestalt

So eine Schwarzpunktsammlung hab ich bisher nicht gesehen.

Alle Fische wollten das Brot, auf Tulip gab es zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Seltsam.


----------



## Fr33

geomas schrieb:


> So, die Landpartie war doch ne schöne Sache. Die Kraniche stehen jetzt paarweise und nicht mehr in großen Gruppen auf den Feldern, einen seltsamen Vogel sah ich am Wasser - sah aus der Ferne aus wie ne sehr große Meise. Hmm, muß mal die App bemühen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab an „meiner Döbelstelle” erstmal Tulip zerkleinert, ordentlich mit Currypulver und Maisgries veredelt.
> Meine Tulip-Zerwürfel-Gitter sind irgendwie abgängig, deshalb mußte das Taschenmesser ran.
> Die ungleich großen Stücke gefallen mir ganz gut - mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten beim Füttern und Anködern.
> 
> Es gab ein paar halbherzige Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Dafür konnte ich ne Menge Zweige, Ästchen und Laub landen. Einen stabilen Haken hab ich beim Hängerlösen aufgebunden (gibt Vertrauen in meine Knoten), aber auch zwei Totalverluste mußte ich verzeichnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab nach ner Weile aus Sandwich-Toast dicke Flocken herausgerissen und 2-3 davon per Quickstop aufs Haar gezogen.
> Unter Wasser gibt das ne fluffige Flocke von etwa Walnußgröße.
> 
> Da gabs dann auch den ersten Zielfisch drauf - 28cm kurz, von der Größe her also noch ausbaubar.
> Nach ner Weile der nächste Biß - 31cm, nach ner ganzen Weile dann einer von 35cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dünner Döbel
> 
> Hab dann etwas herumprobiert, ganz ufernahe Angelstellen in der Nähe angetestet (mit der 7ft River Ambush - die lieferte heute trotz einiger Bisse nicht).
> Also wieder zurück zur ersten Stelle. Irgendwann kurz vor der Dämmerung war die Rute wieder krumm, zum Glück nicht nochn Ast, sondern der vierte Döbel.
> 42cm und damit mein 2ter Ü40er überhaupt - hat mich sehr gefreut.
> 
> In der Hoffnung, daß sich die Steigerung der Fischgrößen fortsetzen würde, hab ich lange, wirklich bis weit in die Dämmerung hinein geangelt, aber an Land kam nur noch diese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Güster von trauriger Gestalt
> 
> So eine Schwarzpunktsammlung hab ich bisher nicht gesehen.
> 
> Alle Fische wollten das Brot, auf Tulip gab es zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Seltsam.



Hab die Parasiten bei Weissfischen eig nie gesehen..... wenn nur bei Barschen und ab und an bei Zandern.....


----------



## geomas

...die Döbels waren alle tippi-toppi, am Fluß nebenan (gleicher Fluß, aber ganz andere Stelle) sind einige Plötz perfekt, andere arg befallen.


----------



## Andal

Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab die Parasiten bei Weissfischen eig nie gesehen..... wenn nur bei Barschen und ab und an bei Zandern.....


Ein Zeichen dafür, dass sie noch relativ aktionslos am Grund stehen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, die Landpartie war doch ne schöne Sache. Die Kraniche stehen jetzt paarweise und nicht mehr in großen Gruppen auf den Feldern, einen seltsamen Vogel sah ich am Wasser - sah aus der Ferne aus wie ne sehr große Meise. Hmm, muß mal die App bemühen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab an „meiner Döbelstelle” erstmal Tulip zerkleinert, ordentlich mit Currypulver und Maisgries veredelt.
> Meine Tulip-Zerwürfel-Gitter sind irgendwie abgängig, deshalb mußte das Taschenmesser ran.
> Die ungleich großen Stücke gefallen mir ganz gut - mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten beim Füttern und Anködern.
> 
> Es gab ein paar halbherzige Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Dafür konnte ich ne Menge Zweige, Ästchen und Laub landen. Einen stabilen Haken hab ich beim Hängerlösen aufgebunden (gibt Vertrauen in meine Knoten), aber auch zwei Totalverluste mußte ich verzeichnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab nach ner Weile aus Sandwich-Toast dicke Flocken herausgerissen und 2-3 davon per Quickstop aufs Haar gezogen.
> Unter Wasser gibt das ne fluffige Flocke von etwa Walnußgröße.
> 
> Da gabs dann auch den ersten Zielfisch drauf - 28cm kurz, von der Größe her also noch ausbaubar.
> Nach ner Weile der nächste Biß - 31cm, nach ner ganzen Weile dann einer von 35cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dünner Döbel
> 
> Hab dann etwas herumprobiert, ganz ufernahe Angelstellen in der Nähe angetestet (mit der 7ft River Ambush - die lieferte heute trotz einiger Bisse nicht).
> Also wieder zurück zur ersten Stelle. Irgendwann kurz vor der Dämmerung war die Rute wieder krumm, zum Glück nicht nochn Ast, sondern der vierte Döbel.
> 42cm und damit mein 2ter Ü40er überhaupt - hat mich sehr gefreut.
> 
> In der Hoffnung, daß sich die Steigerung der Fischgrößen fortsetzen würde, hab ich lange, wirklich bis weit in die Dämmerung hinein geangelt, aber an Land kam nur noch diese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Güster von trauriger Gestalt
> 
> So eine Schwarzpunktsammlung hab ich bisher nicht gesehen.
> 
> Alle Fische wollten das Brot, auf Tulip gab es zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Seltsam.


Petri ,netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @geomas Schön, dass eine Sigma 040 der 2200er Serie zu die gefunden hat. Ich selber habe nur die 030er und die kleinste der Serie, die 025er. Mit der 040er kann man schon größere Vorhaben bewältigen. Mit was für einer Schnur willst du sie befüllen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vermutlich werde ich sie mit ner robusten Mono von etwa 8Pfund* Tragkraft füllen - das sollte gut passen. 
Im Prinzip hätte wohl ne 035er Sigma dicke gereicht; die 030 ist wohl robust, aber sehr leicht - zu leicht für den angedachten Zweck.

*) Daiwa Sensor brown von der Großspule - 100% sicher bin ich mir noch nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für den Gute-Nacht-Bericht @geomas bei "euch im Nordosten" sind die Döbel besonders Farbenprächtig! Petri Heil!

@Fr33 Petri Heil zur schönen Schleie!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Fr33 zur Schleie und @geomas zu den Dickköpfen. Die Güster sieht wirklich traurig aus.... 
Hier hat es dem Vernehmen nach v.a. die Brassen erwischt, lt. Vorstand sind die stark mit Bandwürmern befallen. Deshalb wurde für den Sommer ein Brassenfischen angesetzt, mal sehen ob das überhaupt stattfindet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, die Landpartie war doch ne schöne Sache. Die Kraniche stehen jetzt paarweise und nicht mehr in großen Gruppen auf den Feldern, einen seltsamen Vogel sah ich am Wasser - sah aus der Ferne aus wie ne sehr große Meise. Hmm, muß mal die App bemühen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab an „meiner Döbelstelle” erstmal Tulip zerkleinert, ordentlich mit Currypulver und Maisgries veredelt.
> Meine Tulip-Zerwürfel-Gitter sind irgendwie abgängig, deshalb mußte das Taschenmesser ran.
> Die ungleich großen Stücke gefallen mir ganz gut - mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten beim Füttern und Anködern.
> 
> Es gab ein paar halbherzige Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Dafür konnte ich ne Menge Zweige, Ästchen und Laub landen. Einen stabilen Haken hab ich beim Hängerlösen aufgebunden (gibt Vertrauen in meine Knoten), aber auch zwei Totalverluste mußte ich verzeichnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab nach ner Weile aus Sandwich-Toast dicke Flocken herausgerissen und 2-3 davon per Quickstop aufs Haar gezogen.
> Unter Wasser gibt das ne fluffige Flocke von etwa Walnußgröße.
> 
> Da gabs dann auch den ersten Zielfisch drauf - 28cm kurz, von der Größe her also noch ausbaubar.
> Nach ner Weile der nächste Biß - 31cm, nach ner ganzen Weile dann einer von 35cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dünner Döbel
> 
> Hab dann etwas herumprobiert, ganz ufernahe Angelstellen in der Nähe angetestet (mit der 7ft River Ambush - die lieferte heute trotz einiger Bisse nicht).
> Also wieder zurück zur ersten Stelle. Irgendwann kurz vor der Dämmerung war die Rute wieder krumm, zum Glück nicht nochn Ast, sondern der vierte Döbel.
> 42cm und damit mein 2ter Ü40er überhaupt - hat mich sehr gefreut.
> 
> In der Hoffnung, daß sich die Steigerung der Fischgrößen fortsetzen würde, hab ich lange, wirklich bis weit in die Dämmerung hinein geangelt, aber an Land kam nur noch diese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Güster von trauriger Gestalt
> 
> So eine Schwarzpunktsammlung hab ich bisher nicht gesehen.
> 
> Alle Fische wollten das Brot, auf Tulip gab es zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Seltsam.




Guten Morgen.

Toller Bericht und schöne Fotos, Georg!

Petri Heil zum gelungenen Döbelausflug.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, 
Heute hab ich Kurzarbeit! Aber ich bin trotzdem um 5 Ihr aufgestanden. Ihr wisst ja, der frühe Vogel ...


----------



## Mescalero

...fängt den Fisch?

Petri zum süßen Plötzchen, die werden sicher noch bedeutend größer!


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
@Wuemmehunter 

Ich wünsche euch ein herzliches Petri !
Habt ihr wirklich gut gemacht 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Heute hab ich Kurzarbeit! Aber ich bin trotzdem um 5 Ihr aufgestanden. Ihr wisst ja, der frühe Vogel ...




....fängt den Nano?

Viel Erfolg, Stephan!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ....fängt den Nano?
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Stephan!


Das sind dennoch mehr Fische als du oder ich heute gefangen haben    und in meinem Fall fangen werden  :'-(


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist gut möglich.....


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt ja.
> Mit ner 1,5 kg Wasserflasche biegt der Stock sich auf voller(3m) Länge moderat.
> Kann man noch bequem ausheben mit gutem Gefühl!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342431


Mutig Mutig...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schon für Weihnachten Kalle.


Nix für die Pfanne....


----------



## Kochtopf

phirania schrieb:


> Nix für die Pfanne....


Genau, sie wird im Ofen geschmort!


----------



## phirania

Fr33 schrieb:


> Heute den Home-Office Koller bekommen und um halb 6 den Sohnemann (2 Jahre) geschnappt und die 5-7min an den Vereinsweiher gefahren. Bewaffnet mit einer uralten 4m Stippe (noch vom Opa) einer Hand voll Maden und bisschen Futter (das ich schnell per Microwelle auftaute). Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht angeln - aber Kinder, Wasser und Fische... da musst du als Papa auch liefern
> 
> Der Kleine hat auch erstaunlich gut mitgespielt und sich ruhig hin gesetzt und beobachtet. Es gab ein paar Rotfedern und ein paar Lauben. Der letzte Biss hatte es dann aber in sich. Pose weg... Anhieb und die Stippe war krum. Relativ nah am Ufer gefischt hatte ich schon eine Vermutung.
> 
> Ne schöne 40er Schleie dir per Handlandung (natürlich keinen Kescher dabei.,..) gelandet wurde. Diese schnell ins Gras gelegt und vorher versucht da schnell noch paar Tropfen Wasser hin zu packen. Ist mehr oder weniger gelungen- daher ein nicht so schönes Bild. (War aber nicht verletzt und die paar Blätter habe ich im Wasser kurz abgewaschen).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342453
> 
> 
> 
> War natürlich ein mega Erlebnis für den Kleinen ;D


Dickes Petri..


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, die Landpartie war doch ne schöne Sache. Die Kraniche stehen jetzt paarweise und nicht mehr in großen Gruppen auf den Feldern, einen seltsamen Vogel sah ich am Wasser - sah aus der Ferne aus wie ne sehr große Meise. Hmm, muß mal die App bemühen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab an „meiner Döbelstelle” erstmal Tulip zerkleinert, ordentlich mit Currypulver und Maisgries veredelt.
> Meine Tulip-Zerwürfel-Gitter sind irgendwie abgängig, deshalb mußte das Taschenmesser ran.
> Die ungleich großen Stücke gefallen mir ganz gut - mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten beim Füttern und Anködern.
> 
> Es gab ein paar halbherzige Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Dafür konnte ich ne Menge Zweige, Ästchen und Laub landen. Einen stabilen Haken hab ich beim Hängerlösen aufgebunden (gibt Vertrauen in meine Knoten), aber auch zwei Totalverluste mußte ich verzeichnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab nach ner Weile aus Sandwich-Toast dicke Flocken herausgerissen und 2-3 davon per Quickstop aufs Haar gezogen.
> Unter Wasser gibt das ne fluffige Flocke von etwa Walnußgröße.
> 
> Da gabs dann auch den ersten Zielfisch drauf - 28cm kurz, von der Größe her also noch ausbaubar.
> Nach ner Weile der nächste Biß - 31cm, nach ner ganzen Weile dann einer von 35cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dünner Döbel
> 
> Hab dann etwas herumprobiert, ganz ufernahe Angelstellen in der Nähe angetestet (mit der 7ft River Ambush - die lieferte heute trotz einiger Bisse nicht).
> Also wieder zurück zur ersten Stelle. Irgendwann kurz vor der Dämmerung war die Rute wieder krumm, zum Glück nicht nochn Ast, sondern der vierte Döbel.
> 42cm und damit mein 2ter Ü40er überhaupt - hat mich sehr gefreut.
> 
> In der Hoffnung, daß sich die Steigerung der Fischgrößen fortsetzen würde, hab ich lange, wirklich bis weit in die Dämmerung hinein geangelt, aber an Land kam nur noch diese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Güster von trauriger Gestalt
> 
> So eine Schwarzpunktsammlung hab ich bisher nicht gesehen.
> 
> Alle Fische wollten das Brot, auf Tulip gab es zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Seltsam.


Auch dir ein Dickes Petri..
Schöner Bericht Schöne Fische.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Heute hab ich Kurzarbeit! Aber ich bin trotzdem um 5 Ihr aufgestanden. Ihr wisst ja, der frühe Vogel ...


Auch hier Petri.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ....fängt den Nano?
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Stephan!


Der Nano hatte das Glück, der Fisch zu sein, der gebissen hat, als die Sonne gerade aufgeht. Deshalb durfte er aufs Bild. Aber es hat auch noch ein paar größere Güstern sowie einen Aland gegeben. So und jetzt bin ich wieder zurück und frühstücke erstmal. Allen, die nach dieser Vollmondnacht ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich reichlich Fisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Nano hatte das Glück, der Fisch zu sein, der gebissen hat, als die Sonne gerade aufgeht. Deshalb durfte er aufs Bild. Aber es hat auch noch ein paar größere Güstern sowie einen Aland gegeben. So und jetzt bin ich wieder zurück und frühstücke erstmal. Allen, die nach dieser Vollmondnacht ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich reichlich Fisch!




Na dann Petri Heil zum erfolgreichen "Frühsport".


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den frühmorgendlichen Fischen, lieber @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Andal

Morgenstund hat Blei im Arsch - darum meine größte Hochachtung denen, die es schaffen!


----------



## Thomas.

bin heute morgen auch mal los, und wollte mal mit ganz kleinem Gepäck mein glück versuchen, war auch die ersten 30min schön, dann hatte ich einen komplett abriss normal nicht schlimm, aber Brille vergessen  und 0,14er, Stopper, Wirbel, Bleischrott ging da nicht, einpacken und morgenfrüh neuer versuch    








leider kein Fischbild


----------



## Andal

Ihr habt alle so schöne Flüssle ... da könnte man direkt neidisch werden!


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle so schöne Flüssle ... da könnte man direkt neidisch werden!


dafür hast du Vaterrhein vor der Türe, ich muss mich ins Auto setzen und 15min fahren


----------



## MS aus G

Da ward Ihr aber mal wieder fleißig! Ein dickes, dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Ich war ja die letzten Tage auch ordentlich am Wasser!

Vorgestern ging es ja das erste mal in Richtung Abend an meine Weser! Erstmal zur Buhne gegangen wurde ich mit einem "Krach" empfangen von den Nilgänsen! Was mögen die bloß haben? Sonst kann man an denen auf einen Meter vorbei gehen und es passiert nix! Beim näherkommen wusste ich dann auch , warum!!!





Da gab es doch schon Nachwuchs!!! Recht früh wie ich finde! 8 kleine konnte ich zählen! Die blieben auch den ganzen Abend auf der Buhne, es sei denn es kam ihnen mal eine Ente oder Gans zu nahe! Der Ganter? ist da aber mal sehr bestimmt aufgeschlagen!!!

Achso geangelt habe ich ja auch, aber das ist eigentlich schnell erzählt! Anfangs gab es noch die üblichen Bisse der kleinen Fischis! Ein Ükel und ein kleines Rotauge blieben sogar am 10er Haken hängen, mit zunehmender Dämmerung ließen die Bisse aber nach bzw. kamen keine mehr! Dann gab es noch einen mehr oder weniger Zielfisch. 






Naja Hoffnung keimte auf, das es auch andere nachtaktive noch gibt! Doch die Hoffnung wurde im Keim erstickt! Nix! Einen "Aufreger" gab es dann noch so gegen 22.30 Uhr! Etwas weiter weg hörte ich eine "747" in Form eines Schwanes starten! Nachtfluggenehmigung? Wohl Fehlanzeige! Wo mag der wohl noch hinfliegen? Eine Minute später wusste ich es! Da setzt der doch so 6-7m direkt in meinem Rücken zur Landung an, als ich mich umdrehte sah ich nur noch weiß! Ein Schreck, den ich so auch noch nicht erlebt habe, ich dachte im ersten Moment der pfeffert dich jetzt um, aber so gut 2m vor mir kam er zum stehen und machte sich sofort von dannen!!! Er hatte sich wohl genauso erschreckt, wie ich!!! Er landete ja in der Buhne der Gänse, oh das gibt gleich "Mecker", aber nix die Gänse und auch der Schwan taten so, als ob es den anderen nicht gibt!!! 

Gegen halb 12 habe ich dann auch eingepackt. Es tat sich seit dem Gründling nix mehr! Naja einen Schuldigen hatte ich ja auch in Form einer großen, hellen Kugel am Himmel!!!

Gestern dann wollte ich dem "Trubel" der Weser entfliehen und mal schauen, ob im Vereinsteich auch schon was geht! 

Es dauerte allerdings einige Zeit bis sich die Fischis erbarmt haben mal die Maden zu probieren. Die ersten 2 Bisse gingen auch mal gleich daneben, aber dann gab es doch ein Rotauge von noch keinen 10cm! Kein Wunder das die ersten Bisse ins Leere gingen!






Kurze Zeit darauf gab es dann auch einen kleinen Brassen!






Als die Sonne dann unter ging, was am Vereinsgewässer schon um 17.00 Uhr der Fall ist, wurden die Bisse etwas mehr aber nix vernünftiges dabei, bis(s)…! In der Zwischenzeit bekam ich auch "Besuch" von unserem Hüttenwart, als die Pose mal wieder unterging und Hänger? Nee nicht wirklich! Och nee, immer, wenn ich mit diesen verfluchten 2 Maden am 16er Haken zu Gange bin kommt so ein Karpfentrumm um die Ecke! Ich rief nach unserem Hüttewart, das er doch mal den großen Kescher aus der Hütte mitbringen solle. Der Karpfen zog unbeirrt seine Runden machte auch keinen Sprint oder ähnliches! Ich sagte nur zu ihm, das hier etwas nicht stimmt, gehakt? Ja an der Brustflosse konnten wir beim einzigen Mal sehen, als wir ihn mal kurz zu Gesicht bekamen! Das geht wohl nicht gut, sagte ich noch und kurz darauf war der Spuk auch leider vorbei, der Haken hatte sich gelöst. War ja klar, aber eigentlich war ich ja auch "unbewaffnet" gegen meinen Gegner! Gut das er nicht abgerissen ist! Angelt man mit "ordentlichem" Gerät auf die Biester bekommt man keinen zu Gesicht! Ich schätze mal so etwa 80cm!?, was schon sehr ordentlich ist am Vereinsgewässer! 

Bis 19.00 Uhr gab es dann noch einen etwas besseren Brassen von etwa 25cm und ein weiterer hat sich noch verabschiedet! Es war aber wunderschön am Vereinsteich und nicht so "stressig", wie an der Weser! Zu der wollte ich ja auch noch nach dem Abendessen!

Also um 20.00 Uhr wieder an die Weser. Was auch wieder recht schnell erzählt ist! Die ersten Bisse kamen dann wieder recht schnell in Form kleiner Rotaugen und, oh Freude, auch eine etwas bessere Zährte von etwa 25cm! (sorry, Bild ist nix geworden!)





Kurz danach gab es dann den üblichen, gefräßigen Gründling!





Es gab dann bis 23.00 Uhr nur noch einen kleinen Biss, aber nix verwertbares! Das Wasser der Weser ist aber auch noch verdammt kühl! Von A+B war leider nix zu sehen, naja, doch gesehen schon, aber komisch! Als ich mich mal etwas "Recken" musste und so auf das Wasser schaute sah ich ein "Holzstück" oder? Nicht ganz, da machte doch kurz unter der Oberfläche, in 5m Entfernung, eine Barbe rum und lies sich mit der Strömung treiben, ob sie wohl krank war oder ähnliches? Keine Ahnung! Als ich sie mit der Kopflampe angeleuchtet hatte, verzog sie sich ganz langsam in tieferes Wasser!

Also 3x los gekommen und 3x was erlebt, was unser Hobby so unvergleichlich schön macht!!!

Allen noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Da ward Ihr aber mal wieder fleißig! Ein dickes, dickes Petri in die Runde!!!
> 
> Ich war ja die letzten Tage auch ordentlich am Wasser!
> 
> Vorgestern ging es ja das erste mal in Richtung Abend an meine Weser! Erstmal zur Buhne gegangen wurde ich mit einem "Krach" empfangen von den Nilgänsen! Was mögen die bloß haben? Sonst kann man an denen auf einen Meter vorbei gehen und es passiert nix! Beim näherkommen wusste ich dann auch , warum!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 342490
> 
> 
> Da gab es doch schon Nachwuchs!!! Recht früh wie ich finde! 8 kleine konnte ich zählen! Die blieben auch den ganzen Abend auf der Buhne, es sei denn es kam ihnen mal eine Ente oder Gans zu nahe! Der Ganter? ist da aber mal sehr bestimmt aufgeschlagen!!!
> 
> Achso geangelt habe ich ja auch, aber das ist eigentlich schnell erzählt! Anfangs gab es noch die üblichen Bisse der kleinen Fischis! Ein Ükel und ein kleines Rotauge blieben sogar am 10er Haken hängen, mit zunehmender Dämmerung ließen die Bisse aber nach bzw. kamen keine mehr! Dann gab es noch einen mehr oder weniger Zielfisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342492
> 
> 
> Naja Hoffnung keimte auf, das es auch andere nachtaktive noch gibt! Doch die Hoffnung wurde im Keim erstickt! Nix! Einen "Aufreger" gab es dann noch so gegen 22.30 Uhr! Etwas weiter weg hörte ich eine "747" in Form eines Schwanes starten! Nachtfluggenehmigung? Wohl Fehlanzeige! Wo mag der wohl noch hinfliegen? Eine Minute später wusste ich es! Da setzt der doch so 6-7m direkt in meinem Rücken zur Landung an, als ich mich umdrehte sah ich nur noch weiß! Ein Schreck, den ich so auch noch nicht erlebt habe, ich dachte im ersten Moment der pfeffert dich jetzt um, aber so gut 2m vor mir kam er zum stehen und machte sich sofort von dannen!!! Er hatte sich wohl genauso erschreckt, wie ich!!! Er landete ja in der Buhne der Gänse, oh das gibt gleich "Mecker", aber nix die Gänse und auch der Schwan taten so, als ob es den anderen nicht gibt!!!
> 
> Gegen halb 12 habe ich dann auch eingepackt. Es tat sich seit dem Gründling nix mehr! Naja einen Schuldigen hatte ich ja auch in Form einer großen, hellen Kugel am Himmel!!!
> 
> Gestern dann wollte ich dem "Trubel" der Weser entfliehen und mal schauen, ob im Vereinsteich auch schon was geht!
> 
> Es dauerte allerdings einige Zeit bis sich die Fischis erbarmt haben mal die Maden zu probieren. Die ersten 2 Bisse gingen auch mal gleich daneben, aber dann gab es doch ein Rotauge von noch keinen 10cm! Kein Wunder das die ersten Bisse ins Leere gingen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342496
> 
> 
> Kurze Zeit darauf gab es dann auch einen kleinen Brassen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342497
> 
> 
> Als die Sonne dann unter ging, was am Vereinsgewässer schon um 17.00 Uhr der Fall ist, wurden die Bisse etwas mehr aber nix vernünftiges dabei, bis(s)…! In der Zwischenzeit bekam ich auch "Besuch" von unserem Hüttenwart, als die Pose mal wieder unterging und Hänger? Nee nicht wirklich! Och nee, immer, wenn ich mit diesen verfluchten 2 Maden am 16er Haken zu Gange bin kommt so ein Karpfentrumm um die Ecke! Ich rief nach unserem Hüttewart, das er doch mal den großen Kescher aus der Hütte mitbringen solle. Der Karpfen zog unbeirrt seine Runden machte auch keinen Sprint oder ähnliches! Ich sagte nur zu ihm, das hier etwas nicht stimmt, gehakt? Ja an der Brustflosse konnten wir beim einzigen Mal sehen, als wir ihn mal kurz zu Gesicht bekamen! Das geht wohl nicht gut, sagte ich noch und kurz darauf war der Spuk auch leider vorbei, der Haken hatte sich gelöst. War ja klar, aber eigentlich war ich ja auch "unbewaffnet" gegen meinen Gegner! Gut das er nicht abgerissen ist! Angelt man mit "ordentlichem" Gerät auf die Biester bekommt man keinen zu Gesicht! Ich schätze mal so etwa 80cm!?, was schon sehr ordentlich ist am Vereinsgewässer!
> 
> Bis 19.00 Uhr gab es dann noch einen etwas besseren Brassen von etwa 25cm und ein weiterer hat sich noch verabschiedet! Es war aber wunderschön am Vereinsteich und nicht so "stressig", wie an der Weser! Zu der wollte ich ja auch noch nach dem Abendessen!
> 
> Also um 20.00 Uhr wieder an die Weser. Was auch wieder recht schnell erzählt ist! Die ersten Bisse kamen dann wieder recht schnell in Form kleiner Rotaugen und, oh Freude, auch eine etwas bessere Zährte von etwa 25cm! (sorry, Bild ist nix geworden!)
> Anhang anzeigen 342498
> 
> 
> Kurz danach gab es dann den üblichen, gefräßigen Gründling!
> Anhang anzeigen 342499
> 
> 
> Es gab dann bis 23.00 Uhr nur noch einen kleinen Biss, aber nix verwertbares! Das Wasser der Weser ist aber auch noch verdammt kühl! Von A+B war leider nix zu sehen, naja, doch gesehen schon, aber komisch! Als ich mich mal etwas "Recken" musste und so auf das Wasser schaute sah ich ein "Holzstück" oder? Nicht ganz, da machte doch kurz unter der Oberfläche, in 5m Entfernung, eine Barbe rum und lies sich mit der Strömung treiben, ob sie wohl krank war oder ähnliches? Keine Ahnung! Als ich sie mit der Kopflampe angeleuchtet hatte, verzog sie sich ganz langsam in tieferes Wasser!
> 
> Also 3x los gekommen und 3x was erlebt, was unser Hobby so unvergleichlich schön macht!!!
> 
> Allen noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Dickes Petri Mario,netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Mescalero

@Thomas. 
@MS aus G 

Petri Heil euch!

Thomas, aus genau dem Grund bin ich fast gänzlich von den ganz feinen Haken und Schnüren weg. 20er Haken/12er Schnur/No.10 Schrot und die Brille vergessen? Da könnte ich auch direkt wieder einpacken und heimfahren. 
Wenn es mal gezielt auf Kleinfisch geht, wird alles zu Hause auf Vorrat zusammengetüdelt - am Wasser geht das kaum.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri Mario schöner Bericht! 

Ich bin auch gerade am Wasser und hab mir Schleien als Zielfisch ausgesucht! 
Aber ca 50 Meter von dort hat jetzt ein Gleisbauzug unter heftigem Gerüttel und Lärm die Arbeit aufgenommen, sodass ich befürchte das ich keine Chance auf eine Schleie habe ! Werde noch ca eine Stunde versuchen ,dann gehts wieder zurück! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






@Wuemmehunter ,heute Morgen war ich in Björns Angelladen ,der Köderautomat steht und arbeitet! 
Das beste aber war ,man darf einzeln in den Angelladen rein! Habe ich natürlich auch getan. ....bisschen Sachen kaufen die ich zuhauf habe  man muss die kleinen Läden ja unterstützten ,speziell in dieser schweren Zeit! 
Danke für den Tipp ,das ist aber doch Aligse 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein dreifaches Petri für Dich, @MS aus G! Da hast Du ja Erlebnisreiche Angeltouren gehabt. Bei dem Schwan wäre mir auch das Herz in die Hose gerutscht. Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, mal wieder bei Euch in der Oberweser zu fischen.
@Waller Michel: Ich werde mich morgen in Aligse, einem Ortsteil von Lehrte, mit Maden eindecken. Askari hat mir gerade gemailt, dass sich meine Lieferung aufgrund der aktuell sehr hohen Nachfrage verzögert.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein dreifaches Petri für Dich, @MS aus G! Da hast Du ja Erlebnisreiche Angeltouren gehabt. Bei dem Schwan wäre mir auch das Herz in die Hose gerutscht. Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, mal wieder bei Euch in der Oberweser zu fischen.
> @Waller Michel: Ich werde mich morgen in Aligse, einem Ortsteil von Lehrte, mit Maden eindecken. Askari hat mir gerade gemailt, dass sich meine Lieferung aufgrund der aktuell sehr hohen Nachfrage verzögert.


Der hat top Köder und absolut keine hohen Preise! 
Ich habe mir auch Maden ,Tauwurm und Dendros mitgenommen! 
Er sagte, er würde auch über Ostern ständig neu befüllen 
Also wirklich empfehlenswert 
Und ich bin mal aus Braunschweig raus gekommen 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> @MS aus G
> 
> Petri Heil euch!
> 
> Thomas, aus genau dem Grund bin ich fast gänzlich von den ganz feinen Haken und Schnüren weg. 20er Haken/12er Schnur/No.10 Schrot und die Brille vergessen? Da könnte ich auch direkt wieder einpacken und heimfahren.
> Wenn es mal gezielt auf Kleinfisch geht, wird alles zu Hause auf Vorrat zusammengetüdelt - am Wasser geht das kaum.


Geht mir mittlerweile auch so ....habe deshalb überall zur Not so eine Lesebrille in jedem Angekoffer eine ,im Handschuhfach einfach überall 
Und das betrifft bei mir beileibe nicht nur 20er Haken  0/20 das ging noch


----------



## geomas

@Thomas. - danke für den schön bebilderten Kurzbericht! 
Ohne Brille (die ich permanent trage) geht bei mir in Sachen Knoten wenig bis nix. 

@MS aus G - herzliches Petri heil und vielen Dank für die schönen Reportagen vom Wasser! 
Deiner Schlußfolgerung kann ich nur heftig nickend zustimmen.

@Waller Michel - sieht gut aus, Dein „Swim” - hoffentlich hast Du Erfolg!





So, ich werde mal eine weitere bislang noch gar nicht benutzte Rute (ne alte Carbon-Daiwa-Leger aus dem UK) startklar machen und zum Fluß nebenan latschen.


----------



## Mescalero

Viel Erfolg @geomas !

Ich war mit dem Hündchen eine Riesenrunde an einem Bach, den ich nur von Google Maps kenne. Traumhaft schöne und durchaus auch vielversprechende Angelstellen gibt es da, das hätte ich überhaupt nicht geahnt.

Mittlerweile sind auch die Krabbler von proinsects (danke nochmals für den Tipp!) angekommen - eine hervorragende Qualität, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. 
Bis Ostern muss/darf ich arbeiten, da bleibt wenig Zeit, um die Rute zu schwingen aber danach geht es rund! Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri Mario schöner Bericht!
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade am Wasser und hab mir Schleien als Zielfisch ausgesucht!
> Aber ca 50 Meter von dort hat jetzt ein Gleisbauzug unter heftigem Gerüttel und Lärm die Arbeit aufgenommen, sodass ich befürchte das ich keine Chance auf eine Schleie habe ! Werde noch ca eine Stunde versuchen ,dann gehts wieder zurück!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342500
> 
> 
> @Wuemmehunter ,heute Morgen war ich in Björns Angelladen ,der Köderautomat steht und arbeitet!
> Das beste aber war ,man darf einzeln in den Angelladen rein! Habe ich natürlich auch getan. ....bisschen Sachen kaufen die ich zuhauf habe  man muss die kleinen Läden ja unterstützten ,speziell in dieser schweren Zeit!
> Danke für den Tipp ,das ist aber doch Aligse
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Erfolg und Glück Michi.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> @Thomas. - danke für den schön bebilderten Kurzbericht!
> Ohne Brille (die ich permanent trage) geht bei mir in Sachen Knoten wenig bis nix.
> 
> @MS aus G - herzliches Petri heil und vielen Dank für die schönen Reportagen vom Wasser!
> Deiner Schlußfolgerung kann ich nur heftig nickend zustimmen.
> 
> @Waller Michel - sieht gut aus, Dein „Swim” - hoffentlich hast Du Erfolg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, ich werde mal eine weitere bislang noch gar nicht benutzte Rute (ne alte Carbon-Daiwa-Leger aus dem UK) startklar machen und zum Fluß nebenan latschen.


Viel Glück Georg.Petri


----------



## geomas

Die neue alte Daiwa Tornado Leger wurde beim ersten Wurf, nach etwa 20sec entschneidert. Plötz von etwa 20cm.


----------



## geomas

Nach drei Plötz jetzt die erste Güster. Alle auf Breadpunch. Swingen fetzt.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Kollegen,
wollte auch mal einen kleinen Beitrag in eurem schönen Threat dalassen. Hatte Lust mein altes Angelgerät auszuführen und mit der Familie wie in den guten alten Zeiten an den Karpfenteich zu gehen....viel Spaß beim kucken


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Die neue alte Daiwa Tornado Leger wurde beim ersten Wurf, nach etwa 20sec entschneidert. Plötz von etwa 20cm.





geomas schrieb:


> Nach drei Plötz jetzt die erste Güster. Alle auf Breadpunch. Swingen fetzt.


Na siechste Georg ,es läuft doch bei dir.Petri


----------



## Tobias85

@MS aus G: Schön, dass du zur Zeit auch endlich mal regelmäßig ans Wasser kommst (auch wenn der Geund dafür nicht so schön ist)...Petri zu deinen vielen Fängen. Den 'Baumstamm' aus der Weser holst du dir sicher bald auch noch 

@Wuemmehunter: Der frühe Plötz holt sich den Wurm - so oder so ähnlich. Petri zu deinen Wümmebewohnern, mich hätte es so früh nicht aus den Federn gerissen, da bin ich ganz ehrlich.

@Fr33: So eine prächtige Schleie an der Stippe ist sicher ein eindrucksvolles Erlebnis. Da wird natürlich auch ein Petri fällig 

Und last but not least @geomas: Beeindruckend, wie du mit dem LB so konstant fängst. Petri zu deinen Fängen gestern und heute und weiter viel Erfolg am Wasser!

Und allen die ich jetzt vergessen habe sollte natürlich ebenso...


----------



## geomas

Eben der erste Stammtisch-Wappenfisch, auch mit der Schwinge und 8er LS1810 am Business-End.


----------



## Jason

Petri an euch allen. 
Deswegen komm ich ich kaum zum angeln. 





An irgendeinem Feiertag klappt es bestimmt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri an euch allen.
> Deswegen komm ich ich kaum zum angeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 342503
> 
> An irgendeinem Feiertag klappt es bestimmt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Es wird sich aber lohnen


----------



## daci7

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri an euch allen.
> Deswegen komm ich ich kaum zum angeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 342503
> 
> An irgendeinem Feiertag klappt es bestimmt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da kann ich mitreden - endlich. Zum Fischen bin ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht gekommen und ich seh das grad auch nicht kommen ... 
Drei Hosenscheixxer (zwei davon erst n halbes Jahr alt) und ein "kleines Projekt".
Da bleibt weniger Zeit hängen als es mir grad lieb ist. Umso mehr genieße ich eure Frontberichte! 
Ich brumme mal ein neidisches Petri in die Runde und hol mir ein Bier.
Groetjes


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Wuemmehunter: Der frühe Plötz holt sich den Wurm - so oder so ähnlich. Petri zu deinen Wümmebewohnern, mich hätte es so früh nicht aus den Federn gerissen, da bin ich ganz ehrlich.

Ich bin schon immer ein Frühaufsteher gewesen. Außerdem bin ich süchtig nach Sonnenaufgängen und dem damit einhergehenden zauberhaften Licht. Eine Kombination, die mich vor allem jetzt im Frühling fast schon zwangsläufig aus dem Bett treibt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@jason 1. Ein heftiges Projekt, das Du da vor der Brust hast! Mir fallen da gerade einige Hornbach-Weisheiten ein. Passend finde ich den hier: „Es sind die schmutzigen Jungs, die Herzen brechen!“ Ich hoffe Du wirst über Ostern zumindest etwas Zeit finden, um die Herzen der einen oder anderen Schleie zu brechen.


----------



## Jason

Danke für für die Zusprüche. Das Bild, was ich gezeigt habe ist nur ein Teilausschnitt. Die Baustelle ist noch größer. 
Aber Ostern werde ich bestimmt mal losziehen. Hoffentlich kriege ich morgen noch ein paar Maden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Jungs und danke Mario für den tollen Bericht!


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, lieber Jason - da ist ja ne Menge zu tun! Hut ab vor Deinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten.
Hoffentlich kannst Du über die Feiertage die eine oder andere Lücke zum Angeln nutzen!

@daci7 - bei Dir ist bestimmt ständig Alarm. Genieß das Bier ;-)


----------



## geomas

So, die alte Daiwa Tornado Leger (Made in Gt. Britain), ein günstiger ebay-Kauf, hat sich gut gemacht.
Vollkommen stillos kombiniert mit einer moderen Okuma Hxyzbremsrolle zeigte sie bei den „besten” Fischen des Tages, Plötz von knapp 25cm, eine ansprechende Aktion. Also  wie erwartet eine Rute für die eher feinere Grundangelei. Aber auch nicht wabbelig oder ne ausgesprochene Kleinfischrute.

Gab gut 10 Plötz, etwas weniger Güstern und einen Ukelei. Alle bissen auf Breadpunch von meist 10, seltener 12mm am 8er Gamakatsu LS-1810B.
Als Hakenköder verangelt habe ich exakt eine Scheibe Sandwichtoast.
Festes Paternoster, DS-Blei am kurzen Seitenarm. 10g machten sich heute definitiv besser als geringere Gewichte: man hat nach dem Auswerfen schneller Kontakt zur Montage.
Angefüttert habe ich anfangs mit 4 kleinen gepreßten Ballen LB mit Micropellets drin (schätzungsweise das LB aus 4-5 Scheiben Sandwichtoast).
Auf testweise angebotenen Biomas gab es nur sehr zögerliche Zupfer.

Mal sehen, ob noch Aufträge reinkommen, sonst gehts morgen (nach Terminen am Vormittag) vermutlich wieder zu den Döbeln.


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas dickes Petri Georg  freut mich wirklich sehr das es bei Dir so gut gelaufen ist! 

@jason 1 
Heftige Baustelle, ein Grund mehr Angeln zu gehen  das entspannt für die viele Arbeit 

Ich bin auch wieder zurück vom See ,von Schleien habe ich nichts zu Gesicht bekommen .
Entweder war der Lärm zu stark oder das Wasser noch zu kalt? 
Ich hab mit dem Bodentaster fast den ganzen See umgepflügt  Dendros ,Mais etc hat alles nicht zum Erfolg geführt !
Auch mit Pose oder von Grund mit Popup Mais nix !
Dafür hatte ich als Beifang einen Aal und zwei Barsche ........naja das hob zwar die Stimmung etwas ,war aber halt nicht der Zielfisch !
Auf Schleien werde ich es aber auf jeden Fall im Mai erneut versuchen wenn das Wasser wärmer ist! 
Tincas sind halt schon etwas besonderes, aber kann man nicht erzwingen!  
Zum Schluss bin ich sogar mit einer 1 Gramm Pose und 1,5 Meter 10er Vorfach an die Sache ran gegangen! Trotzdem kein Zupfen obwohl genau dort die Blubberblasen zuhauf aufgestiegen sind. ......

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @geomas dickes Petri Georg  freut mich wirklich sehr das es bei Dir so gut gelaufen ist!
> 
> @jason 1
> Heftige Baustelle, ein Grund mehr Angeln zu gehen  das entspannt für die viele Arbeit
> 
> Ich bin auch wieder zurück vom See ,von Schleien habe ich nichts zu Gesicht bekommen .
> Entweder war der Lärm zu stark oder das Wasser noch zu kalt?
> Ich hab mit dem Bodentaster fast den ganzen See umgepflügt  Dendros ,Mais etc hat alles nicht zum Erfolg geführt !
> Auch mit Pose oder von Grund mit Popup Mais nix !
> Dafür hatte ich als Beifang einen Aal und zwei Barsche ........naja das hob zwar die Stimmung etwas ,war aber halt nicht der Zielfisch !
> Auf Schleien werde ich es aber auf jeden Fall im Mai erneut versuchen wenn das Wasser wärmer ist!
> Tincas sind halt schon etwas besonderes, aber kann man nicht erzwingen!
> Zum Schluss bin ich sogar mit einer 1 Gramm Pose und 1,5 Meter 10er Vorfach an die Sache ran gegangen! Trotzdem kein Zupfen obwohl genau dort die Blubberblasen zuhauf aufgestiegen sind. ......
> 
> LG Michael


Petri Michi,auf jeden Fall nicht schneider.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
schön das es so gut gelaufen ist bei dir.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Waller Michel ! Es wird sicher nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die Fische in Seen und Teichen Hunger bekommen.

@Hering 58 - danke - und wann ziehst Du denn wieder mal los in Sachen Friedfisch?


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @Waller Michel ! Es wird sicher nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die Fische in Seen und Teichen Hunger bekommen.
> 
> @Hering 58 - danke - und wann ziehst Du denn wieder mal los in Sachen Friedfisch?


Vielen Dank Georg 
Auf ne schöne Tinca hab ich im Moment richtig Lust 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Michi,auf jeden Fall nicht schneider.


Danke Dir Hartmut 
War aber halt nicht mein Zielfisch aber klar lieber So als Schneider 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Morgen früh, Freunde, morgen früh 
Man muss das Eisen schmieden so lange es heiss ist - wer weiss ob ich in zwei Wochen noch Abend Dienst habe


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Da ward Ihr aber mal wieder fleißig! Ein dickes, dickes Petri in die Runde!!!
> 
> Ich war ja die letzten Tage auch ordentlich am Wasser!
> 
> Vorgestern ging es ja das erste mal in Richtung Abend an meine Weser! Erstmal zur Buhne gegangen wurde ich mit einem "Krach" empfangen von den Nilgänsen! Was mögen die bloß haben? Sonst kann man an denen auf einen Meter vorbei gehen und es passiert nix! Beim näherkommen wusste ich dann auch , warum!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 342490
> 
> 
> Da gab es doch schon Nachwuchs!!! Recht früh wie ich finde! 8 kleine konnte ich zählen! Die blieben auch den ganzen Abend auf der Buhne, es sei denn es kam ihnen mal eine Ente oder Gans zu nahe! Der Ganter? ist da aber mal sehr bestimmt aufgeschlagen!!!
> 
> Achso geangelt habe ich ja auch, aber das ist eigentlich schnell erzählt! Anfangs gab es noch die üblichen Bisse der kleinen Fischis! Ein Ükel und ein kleines Rotauge blieben sogar am 10er Haken hängen, mit zunehmender Dämmerung ließen die Bisse aber nach bzw. kamen keine mehr! Dann gab es noch einen mehr oder weniger Zielfisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342492
> 
> 
> Naja Hoffnung keimte auf, das es auch andere nachtaktive noch gibt! Doch die Hoffnung wurde im Keim erstickt! Nix! Einen "Aufreger" gab es dann noch so gegen 22.30 Uhr! Etwas weiter weg hörte ich eine "747" in Form eines Schwanes starten! Nachtfluggenehmigung? Wohl Fehlanzeige! Wo mag der wohl noch hinfliegen? Eine Minute später wusste ich es! Da setzt der doch so 6-7m direkt in meinem Rücken zur Landung an, als ich mich umdrehte sah ich nur noch weiß! Ein Schreck, den ich so auch noch nicht erlebt habe, ich dachte im ersten Moment der pfeffert dich jetzt um, aber so gut 2m vor mir kam er zum stehen und machte sich sofort von dannen!!! Er hatte sich wohl genauso erschreckt, wie ich!!! Er landete ja in der Buhne der Gänse, oh das gibt gleich "Mecker", aber nix die Gänse und auch der Schwan taten so, als ob es den anderen nicht gibt!!!
> 
> Gegen halb 12 habe ich dann auch eingepackt. Es tat sich seit dem Gründling nix mehr! Naja einen Schuldigen hatte ich ja auch in Form einer großen, hellen Kugel am Himmel!!!
> 
> Gestern dann wollte ich dem "Trubel" der Weser entfliehen und mal schauen, ob im Vereinsteich auch schon was geht!
> 
> Es dauerte allerdings einige Zeit bis sich die Fischis erbarmt haben mal die Maden zu probieren. Die ersten 2 Bisse gingen auch mal gleich daneben, aber dann gab es doch ein Rotauge von noch keinen 10cm! Kein Wunder das die ersten Bisse ins Leere gingen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342496
> 
> 
> Kurze Zeit darauf gab es dann auch einen kleinen Brassen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342497
> 
> 
> Als die Sonne dann unter ging, was am Vereinsgewässer schon um 17.00 Uhr der Fall ist, wurden die Bisse etwas mehr aber nix vernünftiges dabei, bis(s)…! In der Zwischenzeit bekam ich auch "Besuch" von unserem Hüttenwart, als die Pose mal wieder unterging und Hänger? Nee nicht wirklich! Och nee, immer, wenn ich mit diesen verfluchten 2 Maden am 16er Haken zu Gange bin kommt so ein Karpfentrumm um die Ecke! Ich rief nach unserem Hüttewart, das er doch mal den großen Kescher aus der Hütte mitbringen solle. Der Karpfen zog unbeirrt seine Runden machte auch keinen Sprint oder ähnliches! Ich sagte nur zu ihm, das hier etwas nicht stimmt, gehakt? Ja an der Brustflosse konnten wir beim einzigen Mal sehen, als wir ihn mal kurz zu Gesicht bekamen! Das geht wohl nicht gut, sagte ich noch und kurz darauf war der Spuk auch leider vorbei, der Haken hatte sich gelöst. War ja klar, aber eigentlich war ich ja auch "unbewaffnet" gegen meinen Gegner! Gut das er nicht abgerissen ist! Angelt man mit "ordentlichem" Gerät auf die Biester bekommt man keinen zu Gesicht! Ich schätze mal so etwa 80cm!?, was schon sehr ordentlich ist am Vereinsgewässer!
> 
> Bis 19.00 Uhr gab es dann noch einen etwas besseren Brassen von etwa 25cm und ein weiterer hat sich noch verabschiedet! Es war aber wunderschön am Vereinsteich und nicht so "stressig", wie an der Weser! Zu der wollte ich ja auch noch nach dem Abendessen!
> 
> Also um 20.00 Uhr wieder an die Weser. Was auch wieder recht schnell erzählt ist! Die ersten Bisse kamen dann wieder recht schnell in Form kleiner Rotaugen und, oh Freude, auch eine etwas bessere Zährte von etwa 25cm! (sorry, Bild ist nix geworden!)
> Anhang anzeigen 342498
> 
> 
> Kurz danach gab es dann den üblichen, gefräßigen Gründling!
> Anhang anzeigen 342499
> 
> 
> Es gab dann bis 23.00 Uhr nur noch einen kleinen Biss, aber nix verwertbares! Das Wasser der Weser ist aber auch noch verdammt kühl! Von A+B war leider nix zu sehen, naja, doch gesehen schon, aber komisch! Als ich mich mal etwas "Recken" musste und so auf das Wasser schaute sah ich ein "Holzstück" oder? Nicht ganz, da machte doch kurz unter der Oberfläche, in 5m Entfernung, eine Barbe rum und lies sich mit der Strömung treiben, ob sie wohl krank war oder ähnliches? Keine Ahnung! Als ich sie mit der Kopflampe angeleuchtet hatte, verzog sie sich ganz langsam in tieferes Wasser!
> 
> Also 3x los gekommen und 3x was erlebt, was unser Hobby so unvergleichlich schön macht!!!
> 
> Allen noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri schöner Beicht und schöne Fische.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri Mario schöner Bericht!
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade am Wasser und hab mir Schleien als Zielfisch ausgesucht!
> Aber ca 50 Meter von dort hat jetzt ein Gleisbauzug unter heftigem Gerüttel und Lärm die Arbeit aufgenommen, sodass ich befürchte das ich keine Chance auf eine Schleie habe ! Werde noch ca eine Stunde versuchen ,dann gehts wieder zurück!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342500
> 
> 
> @Wuemmehunter ,heute Morgen war ich in Björns Angelladen ,der Köderautomat steht und arbeitet!
> Das beste aber war ,man darf einzeln in den Angelladen rein! Habe ich natürlich auch getan. ....bisschen Sachen kaufen die ich zuhauf habe  man muss die kleinen Läden ja unterstützten ,speziell in dieser schweren Zeit!
> Danke für den Tipp ,das ist aber doch Aligse
> 
> LG Michael


Sehr schönes Gewässer.


----------



## phirania

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> wollte auch mal einen kleinen Beitrag in eurem schönen Threat dalassen. Hatte Lust mein altes Angelgerät auszuführen und mit der Familie wie in den guten alten Zeiten an den Karpfenteich zu gehen....viel Spaß beim kucken


Schönes Video...
Und ein dickes Petri and die Fänger.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
das mit der Tinca kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Ich hatte auch eine ähnliche Idee und es hat auch nicht geklappt! 

Hatte nur rund eine Stunde Zeit und dafür hatte ich echt glück! Der erste Biss war gleich ein Stör mit rund 80-90 cm und uc hatte natürlich keine wirkliche Chance! Nach 10 Minuten gab mein Vorfach nach und weg war er! Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich glaube mit einem 16er Haken gefischt habe. Danach konnte ich noch einen kleinen schönen Karpfen fangen. 
Im anschluss entschied ich mich noch etwas zu tun und habe eine Angel mit einem mini Boilie in der Hoffnung eine Tinca beißt ausgelegt. Leider nichts! 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gewässer.


Danke Dir 
Ja jetzt wo das Grün in der Natur so langsam das Grau ablöst ,sehen die Gewässer wieder schöner aus 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit der Tinca kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Ich hatte auch eine ähnliche Idee und es hat auch nicht geklappt!
> 
> Hatte nur rund eine Stunde Zeit und dafür hatte ich echt glück! Der erste Biss war gleich ein Stör mit rund 80-90 cm und uc hatte natürlich keine wirkliche Chance! Nach 10 Minuten gab mein Vorfach nach und weg war er! Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich glaube mit einem 16er Haken gefischt habe. Danach konnte ich noch einen kleinen schönen Karpfen fangen.
> Im anschluss entschied ich mich noch etwas zu tun und habe eine Angel mit einem mini Boilie in der Hoffnung eine Tinca beißt ausgelegt. Leider nichts!
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Auch hier ein dickes Petri 
Schöner Karpfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit der Tinca kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Ich hatte auch eine ähnliche Idee und es hat auch nicht geklappt!
> 
> Hatte nur rund eine Stunde Zeit und dafür hatte ich echt glück! Der erste Biss war gleich ein Stör mit rund 80-90 cm und uc hatte natürlich keine wirkliche Chance! Nach 10 Minuten gab mein Vorfach nach und weg war er! Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich glaube mit einem 16er Haken gefischt habe. Danach konnte ich noch einen kleinen schönen Karpfen fangen.
> Im anschluss entschied ich mich noch etwas zu tun und habe eine Angel mit einem mini Boilie in der Hoffnung eine Tinca beißt ausgelegt. Leider nichts!
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


Ja Tincas sind schon was schönes 
Wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri 

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus

Danke! Mein Gewässer hängt noch etwas zzrück mit dem grün! War trotzdem schön


----------



## Andal

Die Jahreszeit wäre für Schleinen gut, wenn nicht sogar die beste.

Ufernah fischen, flach fischen und mit dem Futter geizen. Dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## phirania

So ich war heuer auch mal wieder auf Gewässerschau bevor ich dann wieder am See gelandet bin.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - ich drück Dir die Daumen! 

@nostradamus - Petri zum Spiegler!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die Jahreszeit wäre für Schleinen gut, wenn nicht sogar die beste.
> 
> Ufernah fischen, flach fischen und mit dem Futter geizen. Dann sollte es klappen.



Das ist auch meine Überzeugung! 
Die Tincas sind jetzt normal neugierig und stärken sich nach dem langen Winter! 
2 bis 3 Meter vom Ufer weg in einer Wassertiefe von teilweise nicht mal einem Meter haben Sie auch gegründelt ( Bläschen )
Ich habe die Stelle oft um 3 oder 4 Meter überworfen und habe dann ganz langsam den Bodenraster eingeholt! 
Aber keine Chance!  Sie wollten einfach nicht! 
Ich schiebe das mal auf die Gleisbauarbeiten an der Strecke der BB ganz in der Nähe! 
Dort hat so ein Arbeitszug unter starkem Lärm neue Gleisen verlegt !
Und auch starke Vibrationen im Boden verursacht? 
Ansonsten habe ich auch im April schon sehr gut Tincas gefangen, die schwimmen jetzt dort hin, wo das Wasser sich in der Sonne zuerst erwärmt 

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus

Andal schrieb:


> Die Jahreszeit wäre für Schleinen gut, wenn nicht sogar die beste.
> 
> Ufernah fischen, flach fischen und mit dem Futter geizen. Dann sollte es klappen.



Da hast du natürlich recht! Mein Gewässer ist anders! Ich habe einen sehr großen Bestand an Schleien, aber ich habe einen recht kalten zulauf, den ich momentan wegen reperaturarbeiten zu 3/4 in den großen Schleien Teich leiten muss!


----------



## Thomas.

guten morgen

allen denen die es heute ans Wasser zieht drück ich die Daumen, ich bin dann jetzt auch mal los (mit Brille   )


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@phirania 
Danke für die vielen Fotos deines Gewässers.

@jason 1 
Ich kann dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung vom Hausbau sagen:
Nimm dir in der Woche die Zeit und geh ans Wasser den genau da tankst du neue Kraft und Energie um solche Projekte zu meistern. Ich hab auch 3 Jahre Hausbau hintermir und es stehen immer noch Sachen an die gemamcht werden müssen aber die Freiheit zum Fischen zu gehen nehme ich mir immer. Der Druck was in der Arbeit kommt und Prival weitergeht muss irgendwo kompensiert werden und genau dafür ist doch unser Hobby da. Deine Frau wird es dir danken wenn du immer mit neuer Kraft und Tatendrang diese Aufgaben meisterst. Ich bin mir sicher du wirst den passenden Weg finden und alles gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Mescalero

@Waller Michel 

Schleien stehen bei mir auch ganz weit oben auf der Liste.
Ich habe mir jetzt extra *Schleienhaken* *besorgt, in blau. Wenn es damit nichts wird, fress' ich einen Besen!

*eigentlich nur, weil ich die Mindestbestellmenge noch nicht erreicht hatte...

@Thomas. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt extra *Schleienhaken* *besorgt, in blau. Wenn es damit nichts wird, fress' ich einen Besen!




Kommt mir so bekannt vor, genau das selbe hatte ich in der Jugend auch immer gedacht und fest die blauen Haken gekauft. Allein der Glaube daran hat mich sehr oft scheitern lassen. 
Wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel Erfolg dabei und immer fest an die Haken glauben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Gleich komme ich für 2 Stunden ans Wasser..
Aber 184cm Pegel und 12 Grad wirds schwierig: Die Temperatur ist super - aber einsachtzig ist sehr wenig und der Wind weht blöde ....
Vor Allem an der Stelle, wo ich mich mit meinen Kumpels verabredet habe.
Egal - who dares wins..
Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag und bleibt gesund..!!


----------



## Orothred

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der hat top Köder und absolut keine hohen Preise!
> Ich habe mir auch Maden ,Tauwurm und Dendros mitgenommen!
> Er sagte, er würde auch über Ostern ständig neu befüllen
> Also wirklich empfehlenswert
> Und ich bin mal aus Braunschweig raus gekommen
> 
> LG Michael



Hm, jetzt auch hier der Tipp mit Björn.....werd ich mich wohl doch mal nach Lehrte bemühen müssen, auch, wenns so gar nicht aufm Weg liegt.....


----------



## Ukel

Erstmal an herzliches Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, ist ja wieder einiges zusammengekommen. Um keinen zu vergessen, sollen hiermit alle angesprochen sein   
Auch ich war in den letzten Tagen nicht ganz untätig und habe verschiedene unserer Gewässer beangelt, in einem unseren größeren Seen gab es eine Nullnummer, abgesehen von einem möglicherweise kurzen Fischkontakt nach einem Biss?, kurz Widerstand gespürt, das war’s. Dann war auch der Heimatfluss dran an einer zum Stippen im Frühjahr guten Stelle, aber durch die morgendliche Kälte war nur wenig Fisch beißbereit, drei Häslinge und ein Rotauge war das Resultat. Hab dann nach etwa 2 Stunden auf Feederrute umgestellt, den ersten Biss noch verpasst, aber beim zweiten eine Dampfwalze gehakt, der Fisch zog erst ein paar Meter Flusslauf, besann sich aber dann eines anderen und setzte zum Sprint zum anderen Ufer an, wobei der 14er Haken aufbog, sicherlich eine richtig gute Barbe war’s gewesen, danach war Ende.
Vorgestern zu einem unseren Teiche am Vereinsheim aufgebrochen, dort angekommen stellte ich fest, kein Kescher dabei, so ein Mi....aber ein anderer Angler borgte mir seinen, den ich dann auch brauchte. Eine leichte Feederrute und wieder die neue 7m Stippe kamen zum Einsatz. Neben ein paar kleinen Rotfedern gab es einen Karpfen am Feeder, so richtig rund ging es aber an der Stippe. Drei Karpfen bis 50 cm und ein wohl noch größerer verloren, die Rute hatte Schwerstarbeit zu leisten, unglaublich, was das Teil aushält. Das erinnert fast an die Werbefilmchen chinesischer Stippen.
Und gestern ging es schließlich an die Aller bei der A7, unser Verein teilt sich dort einen Abschnitt mit einem anderen Verein. Besonders im Frühjahr zieht es mich dorthin, weil dann große Alande und Brassen möglich sind, hat aber in den letzten Jahren nachgelassen, aber was soll’s, probieren geht über studieren. Leider war meine vorgesehene Stelle besetzt, also andere Stelle aufgesucht, dort kann man sogar direkt am Angelplatz parken. Die Aller ist in diesem Abschnitt ca. 35-40 m breit, 2,5-3,5 m tief und hat eine zügige Strömung, eine 10 gr-Pose an der Kopfrute sind hier nötig. Gleich zu Anfang gab es dann auch direkt den größten Fisch, einen ca. 25 cm Döbel, danach erstmal Häslinge und zwei Rotaugen. Zum Ende des Angelns gesellten sich noch zwei kleinere Döbel hinzu. War also leider nichts mit Großfisch, aber war nicht der letzte Versuch dort, werde dranbleiben.


----------



## geomas

@Ukel  - ein herzliches Petri heil zu den agilen Karpfen und Deinen anderen Fängen! 
Schön, daß Du eine breite Auswahl an Angelgewässern hast. Danke für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## geomas

Ich war eben tanken und da die Tankstelle laut www auch Angelkarten verkauft, hab ich mal nach Lebendködern gefragt und wurde auf die Angelecke mit großem Kühlschrank für Wümer und Krabbler hingewiesen. Hmm, hatte ich noch nie drauf geachtet. 
Die haben neben allerlei Angelzeugs (nix für mich dabei) eben auch Tauwürmer en Masse, Bienenmaden und die normalen Fleischmaden (leider zu recht deftigen Preisen - aber es ist ein Angebot und als Rund-um-die–Uhr-Notlösung sicher eine Überlegung wert).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war eben tanken und da die Tankstelle laut www auch Angelkarten verkauft, hab ich mal nach Lebendködern gefragt und wurde auf die Angelecke mit großem Kühlschrank für Wümer und Krabbler hingewiesen. Hmm, hatte ich noch nie drauf geachtet.
> Die haben neben allerlei Angelzeugs (nix für mich dabei) eben auch Tauwürmer en Masse, Bienenmaden und die normalen Fleischmaden (leider zu recht deftigen Preisen - aber es ist ein Angebot und als Rund-um-die–Uhr-Notlösung sicher eine Überlegung wert).




Coole Sache!
Sowas haben meine Tanken hier leider nicht.
Momentan gibt es keine Köder zu kaufen.
Laden zu, Baumarkt zu, Tanke hat nix (außer Suff, Kippen, Sprit, Imbiss usw.)...
Da muss ich wohl heute wieder mit Brot angeln.


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> @Ukel  - ein herzliches Petri heil zu den agilen Karpfen und Deinen anderen Fängen!
> Schön, daß Du eine breite Auswahl an Angelgewässern hast. Danke für Deinen Bericht.


Das stimmt, kann mich nicht beklagen, was die Gewässer angeht, obwohl ich mir schon noch das eine oder andere Gewässer im Reportoire vorstellen könnte. Ist aber Jammern auf recht hohen Niveau


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Ukel .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Ukel, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu Deinen erfolgreichen Fischzügen. An der Aller im Bereich der Autobahnbrücke bin ich zur Zeit auch häufiger. Leider nicht zum Fischen, sondern damit Ferdinand nach Feierabend etwas Bewegung bekommt. Seit ich mit dem Auto ins Büro fahre, darf er öfter mal mit.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Sache!
> Sowas haben meine Tanken hier leider nicht.
> Momentan gibt es keine Köder zu kaufen.
> Laden zu, Baumarkt zu, Tanke hat nix (außer Suff, Kippen, Sprit, Imbiss usw.)...
> Da muss ich wohl heute wieder mit Brot angeln.



Es ist ein Angebot, das sich hauptsächlich an die Meeresangler richtet. Aber ich will nicht klagen - ne Option mehr.
Als ich da war, versuchte gerade eine Asiatin mit Übersetzungsapp auf dem Smartphone eine anderes Heringsvorfach („ohne Perlen”) für ihre dort gekaufte Angel zu erwerben und der Verkäufer sah ziemlich ratlos aus... Köstliche Szene.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Ukel, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu Deinen erfolgreichen Fischzügen. An der Aller im Bereich der Autobahnbrücke bin ich zur Zeit auch häufiger. Leider nicht zum Fischen, sondern damit Ferdinand nach Feierabend etwas Bewegung bekommt. Seit ich mit dem Auto ins Büro fahre, darf er öfter mal mit.


@Wuemmehunter , dort ist man schön weit ab vom Trubel, viel Natur drumherum und interessante Strecken an der Aller. Und wenn die Windrichtung stimmt, hört man auch nichts mehr von der Autobahn


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ostern ist gerettet!


----------



## geomas

^ na dann kanns ja losgehen!

Bei mir laufen sich gerade je 1Liter Maden und Pinkies warm (nach dem Versand in luftdichter Tüte).


----------



## Andal

Für dieses Frühjahr sind noch mehr als genügend Pellets und allerlei gekochte Klößchen im Haus. Mit Made & Wurm am Tage gäbe es eh bloss wieder Grundeln.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ostern ist gerettet!
> Anhang anzeigen 342579


Hoffentlich hab ich auch gleich Glück. Bei dir kann nichts mehr schief gehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Gleich komme ich für 2 Stunden ans Wasser..
> Aber 184cm Pegel und 12 Grad wirds schwierig: Die Temperatur ist super - aber einsachtzig ist sehr wenig und der Wind weht blöde ....
> Vor Allem an der Stelle, wo ich mich mit meinen Kumpels verabredet habe.
> Egal - who dares wins..
> Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag und bleibt gesund..!!


Dir viel Erfolg und Glück.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> 
> Schleien stehen bei mir auch ganz weit oben auf der Liste.
> Ich habe mir jetzt extra *Schleienhaken* *besorgt, in blau. Wenn es damit nichts wird, fress' ich einen Besen!
> 
> *eigentlich nur, weil ich die Mindestbestellmenge noch nicht erreicht hatte...
> 
> @Thomas.
> Viel Erfolg!


Mach bitte ein Foto davon.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Erstmal an herzliches Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, ist ja wieder einiges zusammengekommen. Um keinen zu vergessen, sollen hiermit alle angesprochen sein
> Auch ich war in den letzten Tagen nicht ganz untätig und habe verschiedene unserer Gewässer beangelt, in einem unseren größeren Seen gab es eine Nullnummer, abgesehen von einem möglicherweise kurzen Fischkontakt nach einem Biss?, kurz Widerstand gespürt, das war’s. Dann war auch der Heimatfluss dran an einer zum Stippen im Frühjahr guten Stelle, aber durch die morgendliche Kälte war nur wenig Fisch beißbereit, drei Häslinge und ein Rotauge war das Resultat. Hab dann nach etwa 2 Stunden auf Feederrute umgestellt, den ersten Biss noch verpasst, aber beim zweiten eine Dampfwalze gehakt, der Fisch zog erst ein paar Meter Flusslauf, besann sich aber dann eines anderen und setzte zum Sprint zum anderen Ufer an, wobei der 14er Haken aufbog, sicherlich eine richtig gute Barbe war’s gewesen, danach war Ende.
> Vorgestern zu einem unseren Teiche am Vereinsheim aufgebrochen, dort angekommen stellte ich fest, kein Kescher dabei, so ein Mi....aber ein anderer Angler borgte mir seinen, den ich dann auch brauchte. Eine leichte Feederrute und wieder die neue 7m Stippe kamen zum Einsatz. Neben ein paar kleinen Rotfedern gab es einen Karpfen am Feeder, so richtig rund ging es aber an der Stippe. Drei Karpfen bis 50 cm und ein wohl noch größerer verloren, die Rute hatte Schwerstarbeit zu leisten, unglaublich, was das Teil aushält. Das erinnert fast an die Werbefilmchen chinesischer Stippen.
> Und gestern ging es schließlich an die Aller bei der A7, unser Verein teilt sich dort einen Abschnitt mit einem anderen Verein. Besonders im Frühjahr zieht es mich dorthin, weil dann große Alande und Brassen möglich sind, hat aber in den letzten Jahren nachgelassen, aber was soll’s, probieren geht über studieren. Leider war meine vorgesehene Stelle besetzt, also andere Stelle aufgesucht, dort kann man sogar direkt am Angelplatz parken. Die Aller ist in diesem Abschnitt ca. 35-40 m breit, 2,5-3,5 m tief und hat eine zügige Strömung, eine 10 gr-Pose an der Kopfrute sind hier nötig. Gleich zu Anfang gab es dann auch direkt den größten Fisch, einen ca. 25 cm Döbel, danach erstmal Häslinge und zwei Rotaugen. Zum Ende des Angelns gesellten sich noch zwei kleinere Döbel hinzu. War also leider nichts mit Großfisch, aber war nicht der letzte Versuch dort, werde dranbleiben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342566
> Anhang anzeigen 342567
> Anhang anzeigen 342568


 Ein Dickes Petri heil zu den  Karpfen und  anderen Fängen!
 Danke für Deinen netten Angel Bericht.


----------



## Mescalero

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nach bitte ein Foto davon.


Das geht leider nicht, bzw. glücklicherweise!
Als notorischer Optimist muss ich den Besen nämlich nicht fressen weil sich die Schleien um den blauen Haken kloppen werden.


----------



## phirania

9


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 342589
> Anhang anzeigen 342588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


Schön ist dein See Kalle.


----------



## phirania

Fisch gab es auch schon wieder.


----------



## Jason

Bingo, Ostern ist gesichert. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Fisch gab es auch schon wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342590
> Anhang anzeigen 342591
> Anhang anzeigen 342592
> Anhang anzeigen 342593


Ein dickes Petri Kalle.Mach weiter so.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Als notorischer Optimist muss ich den Besen nämlich nicht fressen weil sich die Schleien um den blauen Haken kloppen werden.


Warum Schleienhaken unbedingt blau sein müssen, habe ich auch noch nicht begriffen. Die meisten Schleien hab ich sicher auf den Kamasan B983 gefangen und der ist schwarz.


----------



## juergent60

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bingo, Ostern ist gesichert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342594
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Und ich dachte, Küchenfotos wären hier nicht erwünscht

Nichtsdestotrotz......Guten Appetit....alles eine Frage des Geschmacks ;-)


----------



## phirania

Seit der Hecht An meiner Angestellte am rauben ist gibt's keine Bisse mehr 
Mach jetzt auch Feierabend und fahr noch ein paar Gewässer ab nur so zum schauen.


----------



## geomas

Petri, @phirania ! Ne silbrig-bunte Schar hast Du da landen können, wunderschöne Fische!


So, mit viel Verspätung (tatsächlich habs noch einen „kannst Du noch mal schnell”-Termin) gehts gleich los. 
Evtl. nicht ganz bis zu „meiner Döbelstelle”, sondern an einen anderen „Swim” am gleichen Fluß.


----------



## daci7

Leute Leute Leute... gerade hab ich noch rumgeheult, dass ich nie wieder angeln gehen kann und mein Gerödel am besten aufm Flohmarkt verscherbelt, da tut sich doch glatt der Himmel auf und ich darf heut abend eine kleine Runde Aalen, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind! Ich bin ganz aufgeregt!! Nicht, dass ich versage oder zu früh komme oder so Anfängerfehler 

Es geht wohl mit meinem
Sandkastenangelkumpel an einen Altrheinarm. Ich bin so heiß, Frittenfett würde an mir verbrennen! Bier ist kalt, Würmer werden besorgt, Ruten greif ich einfach oben vom Haufen ab. Meint ihr ich kann die Kleinen einfach jetzt schon ins Bett bringen??
Hoffentlich kann ich mich zusammenreißen und ess den ersten Fisch nicht gleich roh am Wasser...

Bis bald Leute,  wünscht mir kein Glück- das hab ich genug 
Groetjes


----------



## rhinefisher

3 Stunden war ich am Wasser - das war mal so richtig klasse..  
Gefangen habe ich leider ne Grundel und sonst nix - ist mir aber heute völlig schnuppi... .
Cocos Auge sieht schon wieder recht gut aus, also herrschen ab Mitte nächster Woche hoffentlich wieder halbwegs normale Verhältnisse...


----------



## geomas

Neue Stelle, erster Wurf mit der 7ft River Ambush und gleich ein Zielfisch von 37cm. Curry Tulip an ner Meat Screw.


----------



## Waller Michel

An alle Fänger des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !
Sind ja wirklich tolle Fische dabei  @Ukel 
Da hast du was schönes an Land gezogen 

Aber auch eine Grundel ist besser als nix und genau das hab ich heute gefangen  nix !
Jetzt kommt noch dazu das all unsere Gewässer im LK Peine gesperrt wurden !
Durch die Schließung von VW und anderen, sind unsere Gewässer jetzt schon sehr voll! 
Ostern wird also wirklich schwer mit Angeln für mich! 
Da bleibt wohl nur die Oker oder MLK

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Neue Stelle, erster Wurf mit der 7ft River Ambush und gleich ein Zielfisch von 37cm. Curry Tulip an ner Meat Screw.


Dir auch ein Petri @geomas ,mach dir einen schönen Angeltag !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

juergent60 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, Küchenfotos wären hier nicht erwünscht
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz......Guten Appetit....alles eine Frage des Geschmacks ;-)


Haha, das ist wohl ein Missverständnis. Das ist nicht mein Kühlschrank. Das ist der vom Baumarkt. Nachdem ich ihn geöffnet hatte und er so gut befüllt war, habe ich vor Freude ein Foto gemacht.    Was will ich denn mit so vielen Maden und Würmer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Nummer zwo wollte Brotflocke am Haar. Etwas kleiner, dieser Döbel.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Haha, das ist wohl ein Missverständnis. Das ist nicht mein Kühlschrank. Das ist der vom Baumarkt. Nachdem ich ihn geöffnet hatte und er so gut befüllt war, habe ich vor Freude ein Foto gemacht.    Was will ich denn mit so vielen Maden und Würmer.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Angeln?

Bin leider doch nicht los gekommen,  blöd wenn das Diensttelefon nach Hause umleitet und man blöd ist und früh rangeht


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Angeln?
> 
> Bin leider doch nicht los gekommen,  blöd wenn das Diensttelefon nach Hause umleitet und man blöd ist und früh rangeht


Geht mir auch so ...


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Leute Leute Leute... gerade hab ich noch rumgeheult, dass ich nie wieder angeln gehen kann und mein Gerödel am besten aufm Flohmarkt verscherbelt, da tut sich doch glatt der Himmel auf und ich darf heut abend eine kleine Runde Aalen, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind! Ich bin ganz aufgeregt!! Nicht, dass ich versage oder zu früh komme oder so Anfängerfehler
> 
> Es geht wohl mit meinem
> Sandkastenangelkumpel an einen Altrheinarm. Ich bin so heiß, Frittenfett würde an mir verbrennen! Bier ist kalt, Würmer werden besorgt, Ruten greif ich einfach oben vom Haufen ab. Meint ihr ich kann die Kleinen einfach jetzt schon ins Bett bringen??
> Hoffentlich kann ich mich zusammenreißen und ess den ersten Fisch nicht gleich roh am Wasser...
> 
> Bis bald Leute,  wünscht mir kein Glück- das hab ich genug
> Groetjes


Viel Erfolg und Spaß.Petri


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 3 Stunden war ich am Wasser - das war mal so richtig klasse..
> Gefangen habe ich leider ne Grundel und sonst nix - ist mir aber heute völlig schnuppi... .
> Cocos Auge sieht schon wieder recht gut aus, also herrschen ab Mitte nächster Woche hoffentlich wieder halbwegs normale Verhältnisse...


Petri zur Grundel,schön das es dir trotzdem gefallen hat.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Ukel, ordentlich was rsusgezohen hast du da! Auch allen anderen Fängern Petri 

Ich war kurz mit dem Rad am Bach. Ein paar spannende Stellen im Oberlauf hab ich gefunden, schöne beschattete Gumpen von über 30cm Tiefe und sogar ein unterspültes Ufer. Wenn die Döbel aus ihren Winterquartieren wiederkehren dürften das beliebte Unterstände sein. 

Viel Fisch war aber nicht zu sehen: Ein paar bessere Rotaugen oder Alande, ein paar kleinere Döbel und ein Schwarm kleiner Hasel (oder doch der Döbelnachwuchs?) mit ein paar Streifendöbeln dazwischen.

Und dann gab's noch eine ernüchternde Feststellung: Ich hatte neulich Reste vom Biomais eingefroren, flache Schale, ordentlich Wasser überstehen lassen und dann ab ins Eisfach. Leider waren die Körner nach dem auftauen ziemlich weich und ein paar schwammen sogar an der Oberfläche, nachdem ich sie am Wasser aus dem Transportdöschen gefummelt hatte. Also muss ich in Zukunft doch alles schnell verangeln.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein kurzes Zeitfenster machte etwas am Wasser sitzen und in die trübe Brühe starren möglich.

Dicke Maden am Haken, Grundmontage, Pinkies zum Anfüttern. Der erste Biss war ein kleiner Plötz, glaube ich, kurz vorm Landen ist er ausgestiegen. Dann noch ein Karpfen und das wars. Keine weiteren Zupfer aber recht viel Action: Ukels in der Sonne, ein Bisam am anderen Ufer, Blubberblasen vom Grund.


----------



## Tobias85

Hat eigentlich mal jemand Biomais und Billigmais parallel gefischt und verglichen? Die großen Körner sollen ja besser auffallen, aber gefühlt berichtet Georg jeden dritten Tag davon, dass Biomais bei ihm dauernd Fehlbisse bringt, zu mindest ist das mein Eindruck.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Zeitfenster machte etwas am Wasser sitzen und in die trübe Brühe starren möglich.
> 
> Dicke Maden am Haken, Grundmontage, Pinkies zum Anfüttern. Der erste Biss war ein kleiner Plötz, glaube ich, kurz vorm Landen ist er ausgestiegen. Dann noch ein Karpfen und das wars. Keine weiteren Zupfer aber recht viel Action: Ukels in der Sonne, ein Bisam am anderen Ufer, Blubberblasen vom Grund.


Petri zum Karpfen.Schönes Gewässer hast du .


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Karpfen, @Mescalero! Traumhaft schön auch dein kleines Flüsschen...


----------



## Mescalero

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand Biomais und Billigmais parallel gefischt und verglichen? Die großen Körner sollen ja besser auffallen, aber gefühlt berichtet Georg jeden dritten Tag davon, dass Biomais bei ihm dauernd Fehlbisse bringt, zu mindest ist das mein Eindruck.


Parallel habe ich nicht verglichen aber an aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen Bio und konventionellen Mais genutzt. Hier jedenfalls beißt weder auf das Eine noch auf das Andere ein Fisch!
Mais scheint hier überhaupt nicht zu gehen. Qualitative (haptische) Unterschiede habe ich nicht bemerkt. Die eine Sorte war „ja“ aus dem Rewe (Dose) und der Bio war von Alnatura und im Glas.


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Erstmal an herzliches Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, ist ja wieder einiges zusammengekommen. Um keinen zu vergessen, sollen hiermit alle angesprochen sein
> Auch ich war in den letzten Tagen nicht ganz untätig und habe verschiedene unserer Gewässer beangelt, in einem unseren größeren Seen gab es eine Nullnummer, abgesehen von einem möglicherweise kurzen Fischkontakt nach einem Biss?, kurz Widerstand gespürt, das war’s. Dann war auch der Heimatfluss dran an einer zum Stippen im Frühjahr guten Stelle, aber durch die morgendliche Kälte war nur wenig Fisch beißbereit, drei Häslinge und ein Rotauge war das Resultat. Hab dann nach etwa 2 Stunden auf Feederrute umgestellt, den ersten Biss noch verpasst, aber beim zweiten eine Dampfwalze gehakt, der Fisch zog erst ein paar Meter Flusslauf, besann sich aber dann eines anderen und setzte zum Sprint zum anderen Ufer an, wobei der 14er Haken aufbog, sicherlich eine richtig gute Barbe war’s gewesen, danach war Ende.
> Vorgestern zu einem unseren Teiche am Vereinsheim aufgebrochen, dort angekommen stellte ich fest, kein Kescher dabei, so ein Mi....aber ein anderer Angler borgte mir seinen, den ich dann auch brauchte. Eine leichte Feederrute und wieder die neue 7m Stippe kamen zum Einsatz. Neben ein paar kleinen Rotfedern gab es einen Karpfen am Feeder, so richtig rund ging es aber an der Stippe. Drei Karpfen bis 50 cm und ein wohl noch größerer verloren, die Rute hatte Schwerstarbeit zu leisten, unglaublich, was das Teil aushält. Das erinnert fast an die Werbefilmchen chinesischer Stippen.
> Und gestern ging es schließlich an die Aller bei der A7, unser Verein teilt sich dort einen Abschnitt mit einem anderen Verein. Besonders im Frühjahr zieht es mich dorthin, weil dann große Alande und Brassen möglich sind, hat aber in den letzten Jahren nachgelassen, aber was soll’s, probieren geht über studieren. Leider war meine vorgesehene Stelle besetzt, also andere Stelle aufgesucht, dort kann man sogar direkt am Angelplatz parken. Die Aller ist in diesem Abschnitt ca. 35-40 m breit, 2,5-3,5 m tief und hat eine zügige Strömung, eine 10 gr-Pose an der Kopfrute sind hier nötig. Gleich zu Anfang gab es dann auch direkt den größten Fisch, einen ca. 25 cm Döbel, danach erstmal Häslinge und zwei Rotaugen. Zum Ende des Angelns gesellten sich noch zwei kleinere Döbel hinzu. War also leider nichts mit Großfisch, aber war nicht der letzte Versuch dort, werde dranbleiben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342566
> Anhang anzeigen 342567
> Anhang anzeigen 342568


Dickes Petri
Schöne Fische dabei


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schön ist dein See Kalle.


Darinn schwimmen auch noch Schönheiten die gefangen werden möchten....


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bingo, Ostern ist gesichert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342594
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Automaten geplündert......


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Zeitfenster machte etwas am Wasser sitzen und in die trübe Brühe starren möglich.
> 
> Dicke Maden am Haken, Grundmontage, Pinkies zum Anfüttern. Der erste Biss war ein kleiner Plötz, glaube ich, kurz vorm Landen ist er ausgestiegen. Dann noch ein Karpfen und das wars. Keine weiteren Zupfer aber recht viel Action: Ukels in der Sonne, ein Bisam am anderen Ufer, Blubberblasen vom Grund.



Petri zum Karpfen.
Schöner kleiner Fluss.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> Qualitative (haptische) Unterschiede habe ich nicht bemerkt.



Also bei mir (Netto-Biomais im Glas) sind die Körner merklich größer als aus der Dose. Und größere Maiskörner+Fehlbisse - das lässt mich zumindest aufhorchen.


----------



## Mescalero

Bestimmt lohnt es sich, die vielen Anbieter durchzutesten, ganz bestimmt gibt es Unterschiede. Ich hatte ja nur zwei unterschiedliche und vom Selberessen weiß ich, dass Mais nicht gleich Mais ist. 

Das Testen müssen aber andere machen, ich bleibe wohl schwerpunktmäßig beim Brot, das funzt hier einfach besser.


----------



## Jason

Ein herzliches Petri an @phirania , @Mescalero , @geomas  und @Ukel . @daci7 viel Glück für heute Abend.
Morgen zieht es mich mal wieder an die Teiche. Liegt um die Ecke und sie sind voll Fisch. Ich muss sie nur fangen. Die Sonne in den letzten Tagen hat das Wasser um einiges gewärmt. Will mal meinen, dass die Fische aufgetaut sind ,und besser beißen als das letzte mal.
Maden sind auch am Start, ich bin guter Dinge. @Kochtopf Morgen ist Karfreitag. Die Kirchen sind geschlossen und dein Diensttelefon hat morgen auch Pause. Das wäre hier eine spontane Einladung zum pietschen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Zeitfenster machte etwas am Wasser sitzen und in die trübe Brühe starren möglich.
> 
> Dicke Maden am Haken, Grundmontage, Pinkies zum Anfüttern. Der erste Biss war ein kleiner Plötz, glaube ich, kurz vorm Landen ist er ausgestiegen. Dann noch ein Karpfen und das wars. Keine weiteren Zupfer aber recht viel Action: Ukels in der Sonne, ein Bisam am anderen Ufer, Blubberblasen vom Grund.


Schaut aus, wie an der Erft. 


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand Biomais und Billigmais parallel gefischt und verglichen? Die großen Körner sollen ja besser auffallen, aber gefühlt berichtet Georg jeden dritten Tag davon, dass Biomais bei ihm dauernd Fehlbisse bringt, zu mindest ist das mein Eindruck.


Ich nehm meistens den von Bonduelle zum Anködern. Ist einfach die bessere Qualität am einzelnen Korn. Den billigen von Ja! gebe ich ins Futter.
Da ist es wurscht, wie der daherkommt.

Der liebste war und ist mir der rote "Erdbeermais" von Pescaviva. Aber den kriegt man nur noch schwer und das dann zu sehr sportlichen Preisen!
Um die 5,- € pro Dose ist schon heftig.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Um die 5,- € pro Dose ist schon heftig


Was heißt heftig? Das grenzt schon an Unverschämt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Was ich auch sehr gerne an Mais nehme, ist der frische, vom Kolben, vom Feld. Leider ist der nur ganz kurze Zeit verfügbar, wenn er von der Größe her ausgereift, aber noch saftig und nicht steinhart ist. Der perfekte Mais, um ihn am Haar anzubieten.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Was heißt heftig? Das grenzt schon an Unverschämt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn man natürlich nur den halben Satz schreibt. Ich meinte den farbigen Aromamais von PESCAVIVA.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich nur den halben Satz schreibt. Ich meinte den farbigen Aromamais von PESCAVIVA.


Also dann ist Pescavia der Mercedes unter den Mais?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jein. Ich mag ihn halt als Köder. Aber auch von Cukk gibt es tolle Sachen.


----------



## Andal

Es macht ja in der Qualität des einzelnen Kornes erheblich was aus, ob es als einzelnes Korn vom Kolben geholt wird, oder eine Fräse diesen Job erledigt. Wenn man nur einzelne Körner auf den Haken piekst, ist das egal. Aber am Haar, auf Specimenfische, spielt das eine Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri in die Runde. Ich lese nachher was hier inzwischen los war.

Bin zurück vom Flüsschen. Entgegen der Wettervorhersage, war starker Wind heute der die Bissanzeige fast unmöglich gemacht hat. Erst kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ließ der Wind etwas nach.
Ein paar Fische gab es trotzdem.
Plötzen, Bärsche und Döbel bis 51cm.

Der neue Kescherstab macht sich super und hebt alles auf voller Länge raus bisher.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und dies noch....


----------



## Waller Michel

Also ich benutze gerne den Biomais von Netto und den Berger Angelmais für an den Haken! 
Zum Anfüttern ist mir auch der ganz billige recht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dies noch....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342630
> Anhang anzeigen 342631


Dickes Petri Andreas  wie immer tolle Fische  wirklich sehr beachtlich 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Vielen Dank für die reichlichen Petris, waren abwechslungsreiche Angeltage. Und auch an die weiteren Fänger von heute wiederum ein herzliches Petri, bei dem schönen Wetter machst doppelt Spaß.
Da meine Köder nun dem Ende zu gingen, hab ich nun beim örtlichen Angelladen per Internet bestellt, halbe Stunde später konnte ich die gepackte Ware abholen, perfekter Service, nun liegen wieder genügend Maden in der Kühlung. Vermutlich werde ich aber während der Feiertage nicht so viel zum Angeln kommen, aber nicht schlimm, nur schade 
Dafür gab es heute Nachmittag noch mal ein Zeitfenster, diesmal war der MLK dran, genauer gesagt, die Abzweigung eines Stichkanals. An dieser Stelle hatte ich noch nie geangelt und das Loten ergab nur knapp 2,5 m Tiefe in 10 m Entfernung, hatte eigentlich mit 4-4,5 m gerechnet, aber muss ja nicht schlecht sein. Bald nach dem Füttern waren Fische da, es begann mit einem Rotauge, danach gesellten sich drei Brassen von 30-40 cm hinzu, dann aber erstmal Ruhe am Platz. Irgendwann kamen die Ukeleien vorbei und kleinere Rotaugen und wieder einer Pause dann der mittlerweile obligatorische Karpfen. Zum Ende hin nochmal kleine Rotaugen und Brassen und dann schloss sich auch schon das Zeitfenster, ab nach Hause. Die Fische fühlten sich noch sehr kalt an, also viel Wärme hat der Kanal noch nicht aufgenommen.
Achja, auf die Feederrute gab es auch Bisse, aber wegen zu wenig Beachtung derer keine Fische dort bis auf eine Miniaturgrundel.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @Professor Tinca und @Ukel !
Tolle Strecken sind das.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Schaut aus, wie an der Erft.
> 
> Ich nehm meistens den von Bonduelle zum Anködern. Ist einfach die bessere Qualität am einzelnen Korn. Den billigen von Ja! gebe ich ins Futter.
> Da ist es wurscht, wie der daherkommt.
> 
> Der liebste war und ist mir der rote "Erdbeermais" von Pescaviva. Aber den kriegt man nur noch schwer und das dann zu sehr sportlichen Preisen!
> Um die 5,- € pro Dose ist schon heftig.


Den gibt es auch im Hagebaumarkt 3/95 Euro 
Auch  als Vanille und Chilly Mais.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri in die Runde. Ich lese nachher was hier inzwischen los war.
> 
> Bin zurück vom Flüsschen. Entgegen der Wettervorhersage, war starker Wind heute der die Bissanzeige fast unmöglich gemacht hat. Erst kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ließ der Wind etwas nach.
> Ein paar Fische gab es trotzdem.
> Plötzen, Bärsche und Döbel bis 51cm.
> 
> Der neue Kescherstab macht sich super und hebt alles auf voller Länge raus bisher.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342626
> Anhang anzeigen 342627
> Anhang anzeigen 342628
> Anhang anzeigen 342629


Na dann mal dickes Petrl


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die reichlichen Petris, waren abwechslungsreiche Angeltage. Und auch an die weiteren Fänger von heute wiederum ein herzliches Petri, bei dem schönen Wetter machst doppelt Spaß.
> Da meine Köder nun dem Ende zu gingen, hab ich nun beim örtlichen Angelladen per Internet bestellt, halbe Stunde später konnte ich die gepackte Ware abholen, perfekter Service, nun liegen wieder genügend Maden in der Kühlung. Vermutlich werde ich aber während der Feiertage nicht so viel zum Angeln kommen, aber nicht schlimm, nur schade
> Dafür gab es heute Nachmittag noch mal ein Zeitfenster, diesmal war der MLK dran, genauer gesagt, die Abzweigung eines Stichkanals. An dieser Stelle hatte ich noch nie geangelt und das Loten ergab nur knapp 2,5 m Tiefe in 10 m Entfernung, hatte eigentlich mit 4-4,5 m gerechnet, aber muss ja nicht schlecht sein. Bald nach dem Füttern waren Fische da, es begann mit einem Rotauge, danach gesellten sich drei Brassen von 30-40 cm hinzu, dann aber erstmal Ruhe am Platz. Irgendwann kamen die Ukeleien vorbei und kleinere Rotaugen und wieder einer Pause dann der mittlerweile obligatorische Karpfen. Zum Ende hin nochmal kleine Rotaugen und Brassen und dann schloss sich auch schon das Zeitfenster, ab nach Hause. Die Fische fühlten sich noch sehr kalt an, also viel Wärme hat der Kanal noch nicht aufgenommen.
> Achja, auf die Feederrute gab es auch Bisse, aber wegen zu wenig Beachtung derer keine Fische dort bis auf eine Miniaturgrundel.


Auch hier ein dickes Petrl.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Den gibt es auch im Hagebaumarkt 3/95 Euro
> Auch  als Vanille und Chilly Mais.


Wenn man so einen Laden, der das Zeug auch führt, direkt vor der Nase hat, ist das fein. Aber für 1-2 Dosen eine "Weltreise" zu machen, relativ sinnfrei.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die reichlichen Petris, waren abwechslungsreiche Angeltage. Und auch an die weiteren Fänger von heute wiederum ein herzliches Petri, bei dem schönen Wetter machst doppelt Spaß.
> Da meine Köder nun dem Ende zu gingen, hab ich nun beim örtlichen Angelladen per Internet bestellt, halbe Stunde später konnte ich die gepackte Ware abholen, perfekter Service, nun liegen wieder genügend Maden in der Kühlung. Vermutlich werde ich aber während der Feiertage nicht so viel zum Angeln kommen, aber nicht schlimm, nur schade
> Dafür gab es heute Nachmittag noch mal ein Zeitfenster, diesmal war der MLK dran, genauer gesagt, die Abzweigung eines Stichkanals. An dieser Stelle hatte ich noch nie geangelt und das Loten ergab nur knapp 2,5 m Tiefe in 10 m Entfernung, hatte eigentlich mit 4-4,5 m gerechnet, aber muss ja nicht schlecht sein. Bald nach dem Füttern waren Fische da, es begann mit einem Rotauge, danach gesellten sich drei Brassen von 30-40 cm hinzu, dann aber erstmal Ruhe am Platz. Irgendwann kamen die Ukeleien vorbei und kleinere Rotaugen und wieder einer Pause dann der mittlerweile obligatorische Karpfen. Zum Ende hin nochmal kleine Rotaugen und Brassen und dann schloss sich auch schon das Zeitfenster, ab nach Hause. Die Fische fühlten sich noch sehr kalt an, also viel Wärme hat der Kanal noch nicht aufgenommen.
> Achja, auf die Feederrute gab es auch Bisse, aber wegen zu wenig Beachtung derer keine Fische dort bis auf eine Miniaturgrundel.


Auch dir ein dickes Petri.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - Petri zum schönen Karpfen; Dein Flüßchen sieht richtig gut aus (trübe Brühe??).

@Professor Tinca - sattes Petri zu Deinen bunten Strecke! Hast Du mit Bomb/Grundblei geangelt oder „richtig gefeedert”?


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - Du hast mich wohl mißverstanden: ich habe im Januar richtig gut mit dem Biomais aus dem Glas gefangen, in letzter Zeit war im Fließwasser Brot der eindeutig bessere Köder. Mais habe ich nur testweise kurz angeboten - die Fischis haben nicht so entschlossen zugepackt wie beim Brot.
In den Teichen habe ich zuletzt gar nicht gefangen - weder mit Brot noch mit Mais.
Ich persönlich bin vom Biomais überzeugt - die Körner sind im Durchschnitt etwas größer und auch härter als „Durchschnittsdosenmais”. Testen werde ich neben anderen Aromen (Scopex funzte prima) auch Lebensmittelfarbe und auch spezieller Angelmais soll 2020 noch probiert werden.

Die restlichen noch vorhandenen Dosen Mais werden entweder vom Angler vertilgt oder der Verwendung am Wasser zugeführt.


----------



## geomas

Mein Angelnachmittag begann ja leider später als erhofft, aber ich will über Arbeit nicht klagen ;-)

Statt zu „meiner Döbelstelle” zu fahren habe ich etwa 2km vorher meinen Kleinwagen halbwegs korrekt geparkt und bin zu Fuß zum Fluß.
Hier war die Warnow-Umgebung von anderem Charakter: statt des Urwaldähnlichen Ambientes gab es heute weite Wiesen mit ein paar Rehen als Umgebung.
Kleine Entwässerungsgräben durchschnitten die Landschaft, diese wiesen wie der Fluß an sich Ufer viele Wildwechsel-Stellen auf.

Naja, ich hatte die sehr kurze River Ambush-Rute und eine längere Feeder mit, als Köder sollten Brot und Curry-Tulip dienen.

Der erste „Swim” an einem toten Baum wurde erst mit den stark duftenden Tulip-Würfelchen angefüttert, dann hab ich das Zeug montiert. Erstmalig kam eine Meat-Screw (von Korum) zum Einsatz. Die Rute war kaum abgelegt und im Rutenhalter positioniert, als die Spitze zuckte und dann kräftig ausschlug - Fisch! Und zwar ein Döbel von 37cm. Der erste an der superkurzen Flußrute. Prima!





Ich hab dann die lange Rute montiert und mit Brotflocke am Haar bestückt. Es hat etwas gedauert, aber dann kam der nächste Döbel an Land.
33cm und fast agiler als der erste.

Nach einem heißen, starken Kaffee hab ich es noch ne Weile dort probiert, erfolglos - und bin dann weiter flußaufwärts gewandert.
Hab die nächste Stelle erst angefüttert (wieder nur mit Curry-Tulip), dann noch nen Kaffee getrunken und losgelegt.





Für Stellen wie diese hab ich mir die kurze Rute besorgt - geangelt habe ich ein paar Meter flußaufwärts. 
Ein Eisvogel sauste im Tiefflug vorbei, zu schnell für meine Kamera.





Ungefähr hier habe ich mich niedergelassen. Es tat sich ne Weile nichts - weder Frühstücksfleisch noch Brot fanden einen Abnehmer.
Dafür hatte ich mal wieder einen Hänger, der zu möglicherweise Fischverscheuchenden Aktivitäten meinerseits führte.

Groß war die Erleichterung, als es dann wieder einen knackigen Biß an der kurzen Rute (auf Brot) gab: Nanu, ne schöne Rotfeder von immerhin 26cm.
Anschließend gab es viele ruckelige Bisse, die ich nicht in Fischkontakt ummünzen konnte, bis dann eine winzige Güster am 8er Haken an Land kam.

Später, als ich schon beim Zusammenpacken war, gab es noch eine proppere Güster von 31cm.



Auf dem Rückmarsch zum Auto (gut 10 Minuten bei sehr zügiger Gehweise) dachte ich an die kommenden Tage - und an das verdaxxte „Ausflugsverbot” in MeckPom. Schwammig formuliert und zwar so, daß ich wohl nicht guten Gewissens die reichlich 50km bis zu dieser Angelstelle gefahren wäre.
Umso größer dann die Freude, als während der Heimfahrt im Radio verkündet wurde, daß das Oberverwaltungsgericht das Verbot aufgehoben hat.


----------



## Tobias85

@Ukel, @Professor Tinca und @geomas: Ein herzliches Petri euch dreien! 



geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - Du hast mich wohl mißverstanden: ich habe im Januar richtig gut mit dem Biomais aus dem Glas gefangen, in letzter Zeit war im Fließwasser Brot der eindeutig bessere Köder. Mais habe ich nur testweise kurz angeboten - die Fischis haben nicht so entschlossen zugepackt wie beim Brot.



Ah, dann hab ich aus der Unentschlossenheit in Gedanken wohl Fehlbisse gemacht und die Maisfänge von Januar vergessen gehabt...danke fürs aufklären!


----------



## Tobias85

#Erdbeermais

Soweit ich weiß, ist der ja nicht gefärbt, sondern es handelt sich um eine rote Maissorte (ggf. versetzt mit Aroma). Dem geneigten Angler mit Garten sollte es möglich sein, sich selbst einen kleinen Vorrat heranzuziehen, zumindest als Hakenköder.


----------



## Andal

Glaubs mir, der ist gefärbt und geflavourt. Und zwar derbe!


----------



## Andal

Wobei das mit den Aromen eh so eine Sache ist. Jeder kocht seine eigene Suppe und die und nur die soll es dann sein. Bestes Beispiel Scopex. Das gibts zwar in wahrscheinlich 100 verschiedenen Zubereitungen, aber keiner sagt, kann sagen, was das wirklich ist. Nur eines ist sicher. Das Original nach Kevin Nash ist weg vom Markt. Warum das in Ungnade gefallen ist und was wirklich drin war, wird auf ewig ein Rätsel bleiben. Einzig wahr: es war verdammt erfolgreich. Gleiches gilt für Butterscotch - what to hell is it?


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @geomas ! Dein Probieren und die tüftelige (das ist, auch wenn es nicht so klingen mag, absolut positiv gemeint) Herangehensweise gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.

Trübe Brühe ist das bei uns, ja. Ein ganz und gar typisches Brachsengewässer mit überwiegend schlammigem Grund und einer Sichttiefe von allerhöchstens 20cm, eher weniger. 
Obwohl sich die Qualität des Wassers in den letzten Jahren wohl drastisch verbessert hat und mittlerweile kaum noch belastet ist, vom Nitrat abgesehen, aber es ist eben eine landwirtschaftlich geprägte Region mit dem entsprechendem Aufkommen von Güllefässern und zusätzlicher Mineraldüngung auf den Feldern.
Es gibt sogar Forellen, die sich aber mangels Laichplätzen nicht selbst reproduzieren. Aber die Trübung gehört halt dazu.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas

#Bisserkennung ohne Pose und Bibberspitze

Deine River Ambush ist ja keine ausgesprochene Feederrute, auch wenn sie eine Glasspitze hat, richtig?
Von Korum gibts ein Video, in dem die "Allrounder" Serie vorgestellt wird, die es mir angetan hat. Sehr angetan hat! Die haben noch nicht einmal eine gefärbte Spitze, trotzdem angelt der Kollege in dem Film mit Futterkorb.

Meine Frage dazu: reicht die Sensibilität normaler Rutenspitzen aus, um z.B. einen 20cm-Rotaugenbiss zu sehen? Wie ist das bei deiner Advanta? Dann gäbs ja auch noch eine ganze Menge Barbel Rods der diversen Hersteller....mich reizt die Idee, mit einer solchen Rute zu feedern oder mit Laufblei zu angeln sehr und ich ertappe mich immer wieder dabei, in Gedanken am Nachtragshaushalt für das Angelzeug herumzumanipulieren - ein Rütchen wäre schon noch drin...

Natürlich probiere ich das auch selbst am Wasser aus, spätestens nach Ostern. Mich würden trotzdem eure Erfahrungen interessieren.


----------



## daci7

Aalen kann so schön einfach sein. Zwei Ruten, ein Stuhl, eine Hand voll Kleinkram, ein Sixpack ... 
Gefangen haben wir allerdings nichts. Hat es sich trotzdem gelohnt?
Wie eine Freundin von mir sagen würde: "Does the Pope shit in the woods?!"
Gute Nacht Freunde! 

Ps: irgendwie kann ich keine Bilder mehr vom Handy einfügen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Nur eines ist sicher. Das Original nach Kevin Nash ist weg vom Markt.



Nein.
Gibt es noch:








						Nash Scopex No.1 75ml Flüssiglockstoff
					

Das Original und das Beste  Bekanntester und erfolgreichster Geschmack Süßer, voller und lang anhaltender Geruch Alleine verwenden, mit einem Süßstoff Mischung mit anderen flüssigen Zusatzstoffen  Zu Dips hinzufügen für einen cremigen Twist Einschlussrate 3-5 ml pro 4 Eier Flasche: 75ml




					www.anglingdirect.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> .......................Petri zu Deinen bunten Strecke! Hast Du mit Bomb/Grundblei geangelt oder „richtig gefeedert”?



Ich habe mit Grundblei geangelt.
Mein Flüsschen ist genau so wie die Warnow auf deinen Bilder oben.
Da kann man per Hand füttern. Das macht weniger Lärm als mit Korb.




geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - Du hast mich wohl mißverstanden: ich habe im Januar richtig gut mit dem Biomais aus dem Glas gefangen, in letzter Zeit war im Fließwasser Brot der eindeutig bessere Köder. Mais habe ich nur testweise kurz angeboten



Für Döbel ist Brot eindeutig besser als Frühstücksfleisch!
Man hat einfach mehr Bisse damit.

Selbst Büchsenmais und  besonders Glasmais sind besser und eine gute Alternative wenn Kleinfische das Brot allzu schnell vom Haken stibitzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Gibt es noch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nash Scopex No.1 75ml Flüssiglockstoff
> 
> 
> Das Original und das Beste  Bekanntester und erfolgreichster Geschmack Süßer, voller und lang anhaltender Geruch Alleine verwenden, mit einem Süßstoff Mischung mit anderen flüssigen Zusatzstoffen  Zu Dips hinzufügen für einen cremigen Twist Einschlussrate 3-5 ml pro 4 Eier Flasche: 75ml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingdirect.de


Das ist nicht das original weil Nash selber mal zugegeben haben das Rezept verloren zu haben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das original weil Nash selber mal zugegeben haben das Rezept verloren zu haben




Haha....das Märchen glaubst du doch nicht etwa?

Eine der größten Köderschmieden der Welt hat ein Rezept verloren - von einem Köder den sie in Massen hergestellt und verkauft haben?

Kevin ist sich er nicht der Einzige dort, der es kennt.

Und das ist nicht Omas Küche mit Zettelchen Kühlschrank.

Ein Gag von Nashi um den Mythos zu füttern und das Zeug eben später(heutzutage) wieder teuer verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha....das Märchen glaubst du doch nicht etwa?
> 
> Eine der größten Köderschmieden der Welt hat ein Rezept verloren - von einem Köder den sie in Massen hergestellt und verkauft haben?
> 
> Kevin ist sich er nicht der Einzige dort, der es kennt.
> 
> Und das ist nicht Omas Küche mit Zettelchen Kühlschrank.
> 
> Ein Gag von Nashi um den Mythos zu füttern und das Zeug eben später(heutzutage) wieder teuer verkaufen zu können.


Naja wenn erfahrene Haudegen wir Andal sagen dass es anders als früher ist glaube ich ihm das.
Wenn Nash zugegeben hätte dass es das Originalrezept sei wäre das mE verkaufsfördernder gewesen als zuzugeben dass man gar nicht so genau weiss was damals drin war - nebenbei sehr schöne Reaktion auf abweichende Meinungen *hust*


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> nebenbei sehr schöne Reaktion auf abweichende Meinungen *hust*



Was soll der Quatsch? *husthust*

Mit anderen Meinungen als deiner eigenen bzw. auch Kritik hast du ja ganz offensichtich große Probleme(und das nicht zum ersten Mal.

Das ist eindeutig Werbegequatsche von Nash gewesen um den Leuten zu erzählen, dass es das myteriöse Scopex nicht mehr gibt.
Und wenn die Not am größten ist, taucht es plötzlich wieder auf und alle kaufen wie verrrückt.

Beim Scopex Nr. 1 steht dabei "Das Original".








						Nash Tackle - Carp Fishing Tackle - Scopex No 1 (75ml)
					

scopex no1, scopex , number 1




					www.nashtackle.co.uk
				




Wem willst du nun glauben? Dem Hersteller Nash oder wem?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch? *husthust*
> 
> Mit anderen Meinungen als deiner eigenen bzw. auch Kritik hast du ja ganz offensichtich große Probleme(und das nicht zum ersten Mal.
> 
> Das ist eindeutig Werbegequatsche von Nash gewesen um den Leuten zu erzählen, dass es das myteriöse Scopex nicht mehr gibt.
> Und wenn die Not am größten ist, taucht es plötzlich wieder auf und alle kaufen wie verrrückt.
> 
> Beim Scopex Nr. 1 steht dabei "Das Original".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nash Tackle - Carp Fishing Tackle - Scopex No 1 (75ml)
> 
> 
> scopex no1, scopex , number 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nashtackle.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wem willst du nun glauben? Dem Hersteller Nash oder wem?


Naja ich habe ein Problem damit wenn mir jemand was von Respekt vor anderen Meinungen erzählt und, sobald was gegen die eigene läuft, Respekt vermissen lässt ("solche Märchen glaubst du?") Das beisst sich für mich. Du kannst glauben dass es das original ist, andere tun es nicht und, da ich nicht mit Scopex fische und auch das original nicht kenne ist es mir egal, aber ich find es läppisch, dass du mir vorwirfst andere Meinungen nicht zu akzeptieren und einen Post vorher das was ich geschrieben habe diffamierst


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja ich habe ein Problem damit wenn mir jemand was von Respekt vor anderen Meinungen erzählt und, sobald was gegen die eigene läuft, Respekt vermissen lässt ("solche Märchen glaubst du?") Das beisst sich für mich. Du kannst glauben dass es das original ist, andere tun es nicht und, da ich nicht mit Scopex fische und auch das original nicht kenne ist es mir egal, aber ich find es läppisch, dass du mir vorwirfst andere Meinungen nicht zu akzeptieren und einen Post vorher das was ich geschrieben habe diffamierst




Genau das meine ich.
Da war absolut  nix mit diffamieren aber du fasst das so auf und fühlst dich grundlos angegriffen - und das nicht zum ersten Mal!

Ich kann da kein Stück Persönliches gegen dich entdecken. Ihc fand es ecjt amüsant dass die Geschichte noch kursiert.
Es sei denn du hättest das Scopex-Märchen erfunden um damit Geld zu verdienen(aber das war ja der gute Kevin selbst).......also eine berechtigte Frage ob jemand das glaubt oder nicht und nichts Bösartiges!

Guck mal in deine blaue Schachtel - das entspannt.

*PS: Falls die unabhängige Ükelgemeinde da irgendwo Bösartigkeit in meinem Post entdeckt, nehme ich das gern zurück.*


----------



## phirania

_So_


geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelnachmittag begann ja leider später als erhofft, aber ich will über Arbeit nicht klagen ;-)
> 
> Statt zu „meiner Döbelstelle” zu fahren habe ich etwa 2km vorher meinen Kleinwagen halbwegs korrekt geparkt und bin zu Fuß zum Fluß.
> Hier war die Warnow-Umgebung von anderem Charakter: statt des Urwaldähnlichen Ambientes gab es heute weite Wiesen mit ein paar Rehen als Umgebung.
> Kleine Entwässerungsgräben durchschnitten die Landschaft, diese wiesen wie der Fluß an sich Ufer viele Wildwechsel-Stellen auf.
> 
> Naja, ich hatte die sehr kurze River Ambush-Rute und eine längere Feeder mit, als Köder sollten Brot und Curry-Tulip dienen.
> 
> Der erste „Swim” an einem toten Baum wurde erst mit den stark duftenden Tulip-Würfelchen angefüttert, dann hab ich das Zeug montiert. Erstmalig kam eine Meat-Screw (von Korum) zum Einsatz. Die Rute war kaum abgelegt und im Rutenhalter positioniert, als die Spitze zuckte und dann kräftig ausschlug - Fisch! Und zwar ein Döbel von 37cm. Der erste an der superkurzen Flußrute. Prima!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab dann die lange Rute montiert und mit Brotflocke am Haar bestückt. Es hat etwas gedauert, aber dann kam der nächste Döbel an Land.
> 33cm und fast agiler als der erste.
> 
> Nach einem heißen, starken Kaffee hab ich es noch ne Weile dort probiert, erfolglos - und bin dann weiter flußaufwärts gewandert.
> Hab die nächste Stelle erst angefüttert (wieder nur mit Curry-Tulip), dann noch nen Kaffee getrunken und losgelegt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Für Stellen wie diese hab ich mir die kurze Rute besorgt - geangelt habe ich ein paar Meter flußaufwärts.
> Ein Eisvogel sauste im Tiefflug vorbei, zu schnell für meine Kamera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ungefähr hier habe ich mich niedergelassen. Es tat sich ne Weile nichts - weder Frühstücksfleisch noch Brot fanden einen Abnehmer.
> Dafür hatte ich mal wieder einen Hänger, der zu möglicherweise Fischverscheuchenden Aktivitäten meinerseits führte.
> 
> Groß war die Erleichterung, als es dann wieder einen knackigen Biß an der kurzen Rute (auf Brot) gab: Nanu, ne schöne Rotfeder von immerhin 26cm.
> Anschließend gab es viele ruckelige Bisse, die ich nicht in Fischkontakt ummünzen konnte, bis dann eine winzige Güster am 8er Haken an Land kam.
> 
> Später, als ich schon beim Zusammenpacken war, gab es noch eine proppere Güster von 31cm.
> 
> 
> 
> Auf dem Rückmarsch zum Auto (gut 10 Minuten bei sehr zügiger Gehweise) dachte ich an die kommenden Tage - und an das verdaxxte „Ausflugsverbot” in MeckPom. Schwammig formuliert und zwar so, daß ich wohl nicht guten Gewissens die reichlich 50km bis zu dieser Angelstelle gefahren wäre.
> Umso größer dann die Freude, als während der Heimfahrt im Radio verkündet wurde, daß das Oberverwaltungsgericht das Verbot aufgehoben hat.


Schöner Bericht und auch ein schönes Gewässer.
Und dickes Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Xianeli

Glaube wird Zeit das alle ans Wasser gehen und die Rute schwingen oder ?


----------



## geomas

Lieber @Ukel, ein herzliches Petri heil zu Deiner so schön gemischen MLK-Strecke und danke für den Bericht!



(Seltsam: ich sehe relativ viel US-amerikanische Sport- und Nachrichtensendungen und muß bei MLK zweimal im Geist „nachfassen” - dort steht MLK für Martin Luther King)


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero  - danke für doe erläuternden Worte zu Deinem Gewässer!

Also die Rutenspitze der Advanta RVS Discovery River Ambush 7ft (pff!) ist alles andere als fein, aber Bisse auch von Minis sind gut zu erkennen. 
Ich habe sie immer leicht auf Spannung, um auch einen Fallbiß (Ausfedern der Tip) sehen zu können. 
Ist natürlich alles realtiv - aber superweiche Spitze, die theoretisch auch den feinsten Zupfer anzeigen würden, sind im Fließwasser ja teilweise nur durch den Druck auf der Schnur krumm und die Sensibilität ist da wo die Sonne nicht scheint.

Also ich find die billige 7ft-Rute prima für meine Zwecke. Wer ne DS-Rute griffbereit hat kann natürlich auch die für „enge Swims” nehmen - die sind ja in der Spitze auch etwas sensibler.

Was ich gerade im Fluß noch ausprobieren möchte ist der Vergleich zwischen Carbon- und Glastip. Das Ausfedern der Carbonspitze ist wohl deutlicher zu sehen aus bei einer Glasspitze. Aber das ist letztlich pille-palle, die Fischis haben zuletzt immer so gebissen, daß ich es gut erkennen konnte.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - noch ne Nachfrage: Du fütterst vermutlich sparsam bemessen von Hand an? Hast Du Dein normales Grundfutter angereichert? Mit Mais?

PS: Curry-Tulip-Würfelchen sind meiner Meinung nach zum „Wachfüttern” einer Angelstelle geeignet, weil das Zeugs eben sehr stark riecht und unter Wasser bestimmt schnell das Aroma verbreitet. So meine Theorie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

I have a bream! LangLang am Buhnenkopf gestern, gute 100 Fische, zig Rotaugen und kleine Alande, einige Brassen und weiteres buntes Allerlei. Dramatisch: 8 Liter Futter hat für 6 Stunden nicht gereicht, es ist unfassbar, was große Flüsse an Material fressen.


----------



## Jason

Auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von dir. 
Petri @Fantastic Fishing 
Nach dem Mittagessen mach ich mich auf den Weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> I have a bream! LangLang am Buhnenkopf gestern, gute 100 Fische, zig Rotaugen und kleine Alande, einige Brassen und weiteres buntes Allerlei. Dramatisch: 8 Liter Futter hat für 6 Stunden nicht gereicht, es ist unfassbar, was große Flüsse an Material fressen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342679
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342680


Wow ! Dickes Petri !was ein Bursche 

Petri selbstverständlich auch an alle anderen Fänger !

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von dir.
> Petri @Fantastic Fishing
> Nach dem Mittagessen mach ich mich auf den Weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die Welt da draußen ist einfach so schööööööön, da hatte ich keine Zeit für Foren.   



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow ! Dickes Petri !was ein Bursche



Jo, die Brasse ist aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @Fantastic Fishing !
Hier gibt es auch Brassen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri @Fantastic Fishing !
> Hier gibt es auch Brassen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342683



Der Knabe ist aber schmal, hat so knappe 30 Zentimeter, oder? Petriiiiiii Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil ÖffÖff !
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.

Viel Erfolg auch allen anderen Ükels, die draußen sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil ÖffÖff !
> Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg auch allen anderen Ükels, die draußen sind.



Wa, ich hab doch erst vor kurzem im Hobbythread für Virologen gepostet.


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Knabe ist aber schmal, hat so knappe 30 Zentimeter, oder? Petriiiiiii Heil!


Ja, ein Recht kleines Brässchen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ja, ein Recht kleines Brässchen



Wobei die Färbung schon in Richtung große Brasse geht, bis 30 Zentimeter sind die "Skimmer" ja noch recht silbern. Du sitzt an einem Teich, oder?


----------



## rutilus69

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wobei die Färbung schon in Richtung große Brasse geht, bis 30 Zentimeter sind die "Skimmer" ja noch recht silbern. Du sitzt an einem Teich, oder?


Nö, ich sitze an einem Kanal. Aber der hat fast See - Charakter


----------



## geomas

Ha, schön, mal wieder was Freidfisch-relevantes von Dir zu lesen, Fanta!
Dickes Petri zu Deiner Elbstrecke!


Ich werde nachher mit „mittelaltem Specialist-Tackle” zu dem Oberlauf der Warnow brausen.

#brassen
Hab aus kleinen Gewässern einige dunkle „Charakterbrassen” gefangen, wunderschöne Tiere, vermutlich viel älter, als ihre Größe (+- 40cm) es vermuten ließe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #brassen
> Hab aus kleinen Gewässern einige dunkle „Charakterbrassen” gefangen, wunderschöne Tiere, vermutlich viel älter, als ws ihre Größe (+- 40cm) es vermuten ließe.



In diese Richtung würde ich auch denken, bisweilen habe ich nur ganz selten kleine Brassen mit wirklich dunkler, bronzener Färbung gefangen. Kann mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht mehr daran erinnern (in jüngster Zeit). An einem Teich mit verbutteten Bestand habe ich diese Erfahrung vor Jahren mal gemacht, ansonsten immer "Silver", ganz dicht an den Güstern dran, ob nun Stillwasser oder Fluss.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mannometer, da wird ja schon wieder richtig gut gefangen. Petri an @Fantastic Fishing, @rutilus69 und alle anderen, die draußen sind. Nachdem alles zu erledigende erledigt ist (Osterzopf gebacken und drei Rollen neu bespult,pack ich jetzt auch langsam das Tackle ins Auto.


----------



## geomas

^ Die Daumen sind gedrückt, soweit es die StVO zuläßt. 

Steig nämlich gleich in  den Kleinwagen, um den Döbeln und anderen liebenswerten Cypriniden entgegenzueilen.


----------



## Hering 58

@rutilus69
dir ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> I have a bream! LangLang am Buhnenkopf gestern, gute 100 Fische, zig Rotaugen und kleine Alande, einige Brassen und weiteres buntes Allerlei. Dramatisch: 8 Liter Futter hat für 6 Stunden nicht gereicht, es ist unfassbar, was große Flüsse an Material fressen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342679
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342680


Ein dickes Petri.Schöne Fotos sind das.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wa, ich hab doch erst vor kurzem im Hobbythread für Virologen gepostet.


Richtig, du warst ja im Virenthread unterwegs. Lese ich aber nicht mehr. Sonst mach ich mich nur verrückt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Richtig, du warst ja im Virenthread unterwegs. Lese ich aber nicht mehr. Sonst mach ich mich nur verrückt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich reg mich auch nur über die Diskussionskultur auf, an sich sind mir solche Threads Latte wie Macchiato.  Im Ükel ist es halt sehr Döbelig und Rutensammlerisch angehaucht. da muss ich dann leider passen. Also fahre ich Angeln und fange meine Fische!  

Die letzten 3 Woche waren auch sehr spannend. Ich war an Kanälen, Method Feedern, Stippen von Buhnenköpfen, habe neue Futtersorten getestet und entwickelt, an Taktiken gefeilt, meine Zeit den Rotaugen, Gräben und Baggerlöchern gewidmet. Wirste nich fertig mit dem Hobby, einfach zuuuuuuuuuuviel zu entdecken.


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Lieber @Ukel, ein herzliches Petri heil zu Deiner so schön gemischen MLK-Strecke und danke für den Bericht!
> 
> 
> 
> (Seltsam: ich sehe relativ viel US-amerikanische Sport- und Nachrichtensendungen und muß bei MLK zweimal im Geist „nachfassen” - dort steht MLK für Martin Luther King)


Lieber @geomas, vielen Dank, MLK auszuschreiben ist mir wirklich zu lang, da brauch ich ja schon 5 min für. Aber falls ich öfter zum MLK gehen und darüber berichten sollte, wird der andere MLK bei dir mehr in den Hintergrund treten


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> I have a bream! LangLang am Buhnenkopf gestern, gute 100 Fische, zig Rotaugen und kleine Alande, einige Brassen und weiteres buntes Allerlei. Dramatisch: 8 Liter Futter hat für 6 Stunden nicht gereicht, es ist unfassbar, was große Flüsse an Material fressen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342679
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342680


Petri, bei dem Futterkonsum wird ja wieder Platz in deiner Anglerbude 
Mit wieviel Metern langlang haste denn geangelt?


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In diese Richtung würde ich auch denken, bisweilen habe ich nur ganz selten kleine Brassen mit wirklich dunkler, bronzener Färbung gefangen. Kann mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht mehr daran erinnern (in jüngster Zeit). An einem Teich mit verbutteten Bestand habe ich diese Erfahrung vor Jahren mal gemacht, ansonsten immer "Silver", ganz dicht an den Güstern dran, ob nun Stillwasser oder Fluss.


Bei uns am MLK (nein, hat nichts mit MartinLK zu tun), sind selbst große Brassen ü50 noch sehr silberfarben, kein Vergleich zu anderen Gewässern. Dagegen in einem unserer Seen habe ich letztes Jahr welche um 25 cm gefangen, die waren schon richtig bronzefarben, aber keinesfalls ein verbutteter Bestand dort.


----------



## Jason

Heute fängt es besser an. 2 Rotaugen sind schon im Kescher. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Heute fängt es besser an. 2 Rotaugen sind schon im Kescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342697
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist doch toll  wünsche dir ein Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Petri, bei dem Futterkonsum wird ja wieder Platz in deiner Anglerbude
> Mit wieviel Metern langlang haste denn geangelt?



6er und 7er Stange auf 9/11 Meter Entfernung bei 2 Meter Wassertiefe mit 2,5 Gramm Pose. 16/14 Schnur, wahlweise 16er und 14er Haken.

Der Wind war aber phasenweise zu stark und der Schwimmer zu leicht. Ich konnte die Montage zwar gut ablegen, bzw. bündig am Grund auf der Spur ( zum Buhnenkopf hin an die Kante dann ran) treiben lassen, ich bin dennoch zu oft und zu schnell von der Bahn gerutscht. Ich werd mir mal die Zeus und Sacci von Exner in 4g und 5g zulegen, dann fange ich noch besser. Vorausgesetzt, ich hab noch Futter!  (Bait Dropper kommt bald)


----------



## geomas

Andere Flussseite, erster Wurf ein Plötz, dann ein luetter Döbel.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Andere Flussseite, erster Wurf ein Plötz, dann ein luetter Döbel.


Das fängt doch gut an.Petri Georg


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil allen Fängern und allen, die noch oder bald am Gewässer sind! 
Toller Brassendeckel @Fantastic Fishing!


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> #Bisserkennung ohne Pose und Bibberspitze
> 
> Deine River Ambush ist ja keine ausgesprochene Feederrute, auch wenn sie eine Glasspitze hat, richtig?
> Von Korum gibts ein Video, in dem die "Allrounder" Serie vorgestellt wird, die es mir angetan hat. Sehr angetan hat! Die haben noch nicht einmal eine gefärbte Spitze, trotzdem angelt der Kollege in dem Film mit Futterkorb.
> 
> Meine Frage dazu: reicht die Sensibilität normaler Rutenspitzen aus, um z.B. einen 20cm-Rotaugenbiss zu sehen? Wie ist das bei deiner Advanta? Dann gäbs ja auch noch eine ganze Menge Barbel Rods der diversen Hersteller....mich reizt die Idee, mit einer solchen Rute zu feedern oder mit Laufblei zu angeln sehr und ich ertappe mich immer wieder dabei, in Gedanken am Nachtragshaushalt für das Angelzeug herumzumanipulieren - ein Rütchen wäre schon noch drin...
> 
> Natürlich probiere ich das auch selbst am Wasser aus, spätestens nach Ostern. Mich würden trotzdem eure Erfahrungen interessieren.


Das "ohne alles" geht prima und auch bei kleinen Fischen. Spitzen einfärben ist dabei eine gute Sache. Viele meiner an sich ganz normalen Rutenspitzen sind mittlerweile bis zum zweiten Ring von oben weiss. Das sieht man sehr gut, auch bei miesen Bedingungen. 2k Flex Coat, plus Pigment, hält dauerhaft, deckt zuverlässig, färbt nicht aus und verändert nicht die Rutenaktion.
Die Feinheit der Bissanzeige reguliert man vor allem über den Überstand des vorderen Rutenteils über die Rutenablage. Je weiter die Rute nach vorne übersteht, desto feiner die Anzeige ... und auch ein schmales Rotauge macht sich an einer 2 lbs. Rute ausreichend bemerkbar. So kommt man dem "one man, one rod" Gedanken beim schnellen, beweglichen Ansitz sehr schnell sehr nahe. Wegen einer, oder zwei Stunden mag man ja meistens nicht ein ganzes Bündel an Ruten mitzerren - und so geht es mit einer Allroundrute einwandfrei.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Gibt es noch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nash Scopex No.1 75ml Flüssiglockstoff
> 
> 
> Das Original und das Beste  Bekanntester und erfolgreichster Geschmack Süßer, voller und lang anhaltender Geruch Alleine verwenden, mit einem Süßstoff Mischung mit anderen flüssigen Zusatzstoffen  Zu Dips hinzufügen für einen cremigen Twist Einschlussrate 3-5 ml pro 4 Eier Flasche: 75ml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingdirect.de


Scopex gibt es viele, aber das eine, originale Scopex eben nicht mehr! Isso, ob man es glauben will, oder halt nicht. Diese Begriffe wurden nie geschützt und so gibt es sie von vielen Anbietern. GLM - green lipped mussle - ist auch so ein Safterl.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mich hat es mal wieder an die Oste verschlagen. Eine gute Gewässerwahl. Es beißt richtig gut! Es gab neben zahlreichen Güstern schon einen 45er Aland und eben einen 55 Brassen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mich hat es mal wieder an die Oste verschlagen. Eine gute Gewässerwahl. Es beißt richtig gut! Es gab neben zahlreichen Güstern schon einen 45er Aland und eben einen 55 Brassen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342706


Wunderschön ! Ein ganz dickes Petri an die Oste  ( diesmal nicht Ostsee )

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mich hat es mal wieder an die Oste verschlagen. Eine gute Gewässerwahl. Es beißt richtig gut! Es gab neben zahlreichen Güstern schon einen 45er Aland und eben einen 55 Brassen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342706


Ein ganz dickes Petri,schönes Bild.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mich hat es mal wieder an die Oste verschlagen. Eine gute Gewässerwahl. Es beißt richtig gut! Es gab neben zahlreichen Güstern schon einen 45er Aland und eben einen 55 Brassen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342706


@Wuemmehunter: ein dickes Petri aus der Landeshauptstadt, schöne Fische, nun muss ich wohl mal ernsthaft einen Ausflug an die Oste planen. Mach weiter so.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Scopex gibt es viele, aber das eine, originale Scopex eben nicht mehr!



Sagt wer?

Wenn Nashi schreibt "das Original" dann ist es das eben.
Immerhin ist er der Hersteller.
Glauben kann natürlich jeder was er will....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ....................... meine Zeit den Rotaugen, .....................gewidmet.



Hey das hab ich heute auch gemacht.
Bilder kommen gleich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vorneweg ein Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen des Tages und an die die noch draußen sind.

Ich war heute am Flüsschen und die Plötzen haben gebissen als gäb's kein Morgen.

Viele viele Endzwanziger, ein paar Dreißiger und sogar einen 33er gab es.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Genauso zuverlässige Quellen, wie die deinen und meine Nase. Ich kenne das Original noch von früher und damals war es deutlich buttersäurelastiger, denn heute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Genauso zuverlässige Quellen, wie die deinen




Also Nash?

Sein bekanntestes Rezept vergisst der sicher nicht. Das rührt er mit 40 Fieber und verbundenen Augen an.
Ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft.

Vielleicht probierst du das neue einfach aus?
Erinnerungen trügen schnell mal.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter und @Professor Tinca !

Bei mir lief es heute nicht besonders, die geplante Angelstelle war besetzt, ich musste ausweichen und anstatt wie geplant die Pose gemütlich bachabwärts treiben zu lassen, musste ich stromauf werfen . Ich hatte ständig mit der Schnur Ärger und gut angefühlt hat sich das auch nicht.
Je ein kleines Rotauge und eine -feder waren alles, was in zweieinhalb Stunden biss. Macht nichts, Hauptsache draußen gewesen und ein bisschen (viel) Sonne getankt.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immerhin ist er *der Erfinder* und Hersteller.



Bist Du da sicher?


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Das "ohne alles" geht prima und auch bei kleinen Fischen. Spitzen einfärben ist dabei eine gute Sache. Viele meiner an sich ganz normalen Rutenspitzen sind mittlerweile bis zum zweiten Ring von oben weiss. Das sieht man sehr gut, auch bei miesen Bedingungen. 2k Flex Coat, plus Pigment, hält dauerhaft, deckt zuverlässig, färbt nicht aus und verändert nicht die Rutenaktion.
> Die Feinheit der Bissanzeige reguliert man vor allem über den Überstand des vorderen Rutenteils über die Rutenablage. Je weiter die Rute nach vorne übersteht, desto feiner die Anzeige ... und auch ein schmales Rotauge macht sich an einer 2 lbs. Rute ausreichend bemerkbar. So kommt man dem "one man, one rod" Gedanken beim schnellen, beweglichen Ansitz sehr schnell sehr nahe. Wegen einer, oder zwei Stunden mag man ja meistens nicht ein ganzes Bündel an Ruten mitzerren - und so geht es mit einer Allroundrute einwandfrei.



Danke Andal, das hilft mir wirklich weiter.

Welche _testcurve _empfiehlt sich denn für das ganz normale Döbeln, Brassieren usw.? Es gibt Tabellen im Netz, die diese Pfundzahlen in Wurfgewicht umrechnen, die scheinen mir aber in die Irre zu führen. 

Sind 1,5 lbs für eine Allerweltsrute okay?


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bist Du da sicher?




Behauptet Nashbait jedenfalls - dass es das Original ist und das schon seit zig Jahren.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht probierst du das neue einfach aus?


Was glaubst du, was ich seit Jahren mach?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sind 1,5 lbs für eine Allerweltsrute okay?




Als Universalrute ja.
Hast du eine Bestimmte im Auge?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, was ich seit Jahren mach?




Facebook, Anglerboard, Blinkerforum usw...?


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Danke Andal, das hilft mir wirklich weiter.
> 
> Welche _testcurve _empfiehlt sich denn für das ganz normale Döbeln, Brassieren usw.? Es gibt Tabellen im Netz, die diese Pfundzahlen in Wurfgewicht umrechnen, die scheinen mir aber in die Irre zu führen.
> 
> Sind 1,5 lbs für eine Allerweltsrute okay?


Zwischen 1 und 2 lbs. geht im Prinzip alles. Ist auch immer ein wenig von der Gewässergröße und den benötigten Wurfgewichten abhängig. Aber mit eine genau aus der Mitte liegst du seltenst falsch.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Als Universalrute ja.
> Hast du eine Bestimmte im Auge?


Evtl. die Korum Allrounder, aber das ist nur eine Idee. Oder eine Barbel, da bin ich aber offen für einige Modelle.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Behauptet Nashbait jedenfalls - dass es das Original ist und das schon seit zig Jahren.



Soweit ich weiß, ist das Original von Rod Hutchinson, der aber  leider nicht mehr unter uns weilt.

Da es aber keinen Markenschutz genießt, kann natürlich jeder sein eigenes Original anbieten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> *Soweit ich weiß*, ist das Original von Rod Hutchinson, der aber  leider nicht mehr unter uns weilt.




Hast du da ne Quelle zu?
Nashbait bietet das Zeug ja seit Ewigkeiten an und wirbt mit Original und Nr.1 nicht grundlos.
Würde mich sehr interessieren wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Evtl. die Korum Allrounder, aber das ist nur eine Idee. Oder eine Barbel, da bin ich aber offen für einige Modelle.




Kenn ich nicht aber was muss die Rute alles können für dich?


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du da ne Quelle zu?



Gibt mehrere Quellen, eine wäre hier:

https://www.carpology.net/article/features/what-rod-hutchinson-did-for-carp-fishing-/

Zu Nummer 4. scrollen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Ukel: Auch von mir nochmal ein dickes Petri zur MLK- Strecke. Das hätte ich im Kanal nicht vermutet. Vor allen den obligatorischen Karpfen nicht. Ist das der Stichkanal, der kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke abzweigt?
Auch Dir ein Herzliches Petri @geomas! Dein gestriges Gewässer erinnert mich sehr an die Wümme.An @Professor Tinca und @jason 1 und alle anderen Angler dieses herrlichen Tages gehen natürlich auch Herzliche Petris.
Bei mir lief es heute auch richtig gut. Endlich mal wieder ein Ü50-Brassen. Leider gab es auch drei Grundeln, die ersten, die ich in der Oste gefangen habe.
Und noch was Interessantes: Ich habe heute zwei Feederruten mit identischen Montagen und Ködern gefischt. Einziger Unterschied war die Korbfüllung. Einer ging mit geschreddertem Sandwichtoast auf Tauchstation, der andere mit normalem Grundfutter. Der Toast hatte mit 80% der Bisse und Fische die Nase deutlich vorn.
Morgen geht es für mich mal wieder an die Elbe. @Fantastic Fishing hat mich mit seinen 100 Fischen so richtig angefixt. Ich werde bei Gorleben Fischen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Facebook, Anglerboard, Blinkerforum usw...?


Wo ist das Problem? Weil ich nicht deine Meinung teile?


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> https://www.carpology.net/article/features/what-rod-hutchinson-did-for-carp-fishing-/
> 
> Zu Nummer 4. scrollen.




Interessant. 
Eine Jahreszahl wäre gut um evtl. vergleichen zu können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Weil ich nicht deine Meinung teile?




Du hast keine Quelle für deine Theorie genannt.
Wobei ich das Märchen vom vergessenen Rezpt für eine reine Forenerfindung halte.....


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht aber was muss die Rute alles können für dich?


Korum Allrounder
Korkgriff, nicht zu teuer, max. 11‘ lang, sexy Optik.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Korum Allrounder
> Korkgriff, nicht zu teuer, max. 11‘ lang, sexy Optik.




Ich meinte was muss sie beim angeln können.
Was willst du damit alles machen?


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine Jahreszahl wäre gut um evtl. vergleichen zu können.



Ich weiß nur, dass er es in den 80ern entwickelt hat.

Gibt sogar die Konkurrenz zu.

https://www.mtcbaits.com/en/flavour-scopex.html

In der Originalrezeptur waren scheinbar Ingredienzien drin, die heute in Angelködern nicht mehr verwendet werden dürfen.

Gibt es eigentlich ne Quelle, wo Nash behauptet, der Erfinder zu sein?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast keine Quelle für deine Theorie genannt.
> Wobei ich das Märchen vom vergessenen Rezpt für eine reine Forenerfindung halte.....


Mea culpa ... dann will ich nachliefern. Bob Nudd, MBE, anno 2014 auf der Stippermesse zu Bremen, in einem sehr anregenden persönlichen Gespärch. Mr. Nudd ist auch deutlich fotogener, denn meine Wenigkeit.





Niemand ließ sich in dem Anfängen seine Produkte international schützen, weil das ein enorm kostenintensiver Prozess ist. Darum haben wir ja heute dutzende von quasi identischen Produkten, die alle von sich behaupten (dürfen), dass sie das Original wären. Am Geld hängt, zum Gelde drängt... damals, wie heute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ne Quelle, wo Nash behauptet, der Erfinder zu sein?



Nö.
Er verkauft es nur als Nr.1 und original.
Vielleicht hat er es seinerzeit von Hutchinson gekauft???
Keine Ahnung und auf die Schnelle finde ich im Netz auch nix dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Mea culpa ... dann will ich nachliefern. Bob Nudd




Bob Nudd hat gesagt. dass Nash sein Scopexrezept vergessen hat oder dass es jetzt nicht mehr das selbe Rezept ist?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bob Nudd hat gesagt. dass Nash sein Scopexrezept vergessen hat oder dass es jetzt nicht mehr das selbe Rezept ist?


Langsam wird es lächerlich. Muss ich noch einen Zeugen bringen und es notariell beglaubigen lassen?

Tatsache ist, dass sich gewisse Aromen und deren Zusammensetzungen im Lauf der Jahrzehnte geändert haben. Nicht immer zum Besseren, aber auch nicht zwangsläufig zum Nachteil. Es haben sich auch meine Gewässer verändert, ich selber und meine Wohnorte. Aber wenn dir darüber Diskussionen nicht ins Konzept passen, musst du es nur sagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Langsam wird es lächerlich.




Da geb ich dir recht.
Erst behauptest du dass Nash - der sein Scopex Nr.1 original nennt - das zu unrecht tut(weil Rezept angeblich verändert) und kommst dann mit einem Bild von Bob Nudd das zu belegen??


----------



## Jason

Zurück von den Teichen. Heute haben die Rotaugen gut gebissen, aber Karpfen, Schleie und Co. wollen nicht so richtig. Wie immer einen Futterplatz angelegt, mit Pose kurz vorm Grund im Wechsel Mais Maden Kombination oder mit Wurm angeboten. Aber Nix, ein Satz mit X. Die Plötzen haben mich aber diesmal nicht im Stich gelassen. Allerdings hat sich nur die Kinderstube blicken lassen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




An @Fantastic Fishing seinen 100 Fische bin ich nicht dran gekommen. Es waren so um die 30. Zwischendurch gab es immer wieder eine Flaute, dass sicherlich den Hechten zu schulden kommt. Auch heute hat es wieder mächtige Schläge gegeben. Bald ist ihre Schonzeit vorüber. Dann werde ich auch mal wieder mit der Spinnrute ein paar Köder durchziehen. 
Bei dem tollen Wetter war heute reichlich Betrieb an den Teichen. Ein Haufen Radfahrer, Spaziergänger die mich in Ruhe ließen. Aber dann kam eine Familie mit 3 Kindern, die ein kleines Boot fahren ließen. Eine Stunde waren sie da und es war sehr laut. Nuja, wie kleine Kinder nun mal so sind. Kurz vor Feierabend rief mir noch eine Frau zu, dass das hier Naturschutzgebiet wäre und angeln verboten sei. 
Ich klärte sie auf, was hier Fakt ist und sie wolle sich erkundigen, ob das stimmt was ich sage. Habe ihr noch schöne Ostern gewünscht und dann ist sie abgehauen. 
Es war ein schöner Tag am Wasser und ich habe neu Kraft für meine Baustelle geschöpft, wo es morgen weiter geht. Ostermontag könnte ich am späten Nachmittag noch mal dort hin. So wird es auch kommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder am See gesessen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenigstens hat es gut gebissen @jason 1 .

Petri Heil! 

Dir auch @phirania !


----------



## phirania

PETRI an Alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder am See gesessen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342742
> Anhang anzeigen 342743


Petri Kalle ,schöne Fotos sind das.


----------



## Tricast

Im Katalog Karpfen Ingredienzien der Wassersportzentrale 1997: "Rod Hutchinson Exclusive Blends - Diese Duftstoffe mische ich persönlich, mit allerhand Ingredienzien. Weil ich mir auch die Namen dieser Duftmischungen selbst ausgedacht habe (z.B. Scopex, Megaspice, Ultraspice, Maplecreme ....) kann ich nur nicht begreifen, daß auch andere Lieferanten Produkte mit diesen Namen anbieten, obwohl die überhaupt nichts mit meinen Flavours zu tun haben."


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca , @Wuemmehunter , @phirania und @Mescalero dickes Petri an euch. Ostern kommt ja erst noch. Da werden sicherlich noch so einige Fangmeldungen hier reinpurzeln. Ab Sonntag soll es hier Regen mit Gewitter geben. Aber wenn ich am Montag gehe passt das Wetter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Petri an alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich Nash gerade nen Salat, schmeckt leicht nussig.


----------



## Slappy

Läuft bei euch, Petri an euch alle.


----------



## Mescalero

@jason 1 
Fettes Petri zum vollen Kescher!

@Professor Tinca 
Die Rute soll zwei Sachen können: am See einen Futterkorb 30 oder 40 Meter weit schmeißen und am Bach, wo es manchmal beengt und zugewachsen ist, eine Grundmontage auf kurze Distanz befördern. Zielfische wären Brachse, Döbel und Schleie aber Karpfen hängen auch oft dran.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - Petri heil zu den Oste-Fängen! Toller Brassen und danke für den Futter-Vergleich!

@Professor Tinca - super, Petri zu der Rotaugen-Armada! 

@Mescalero - naja, manchmal ist der Wurm drin. Schön, daß der Plötz und die Rotfeder Dich vom Schneider-Schicksal bewahrt gaben!

@phirania - Petri zu Deinen Fängen!

@jason 1 - na also, so langsam werden die Fischis im Teich munter. Irgendwann mußt Du Dir ne Strategie entwickeln, um an den Kleinis vorbeiangeln zu können.
Also Petri heil in Richtung Zwergenland!


----------



## Jason

Lieber Georg. Kein Plötz war über 10cm. Wie soll ich meine Strategie ändern? Sprengstoff? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

War wieder ein schöner Tag in Mecklenburg. Sonne, Wind, angenehme Temperaturen, erst abends wurds dann doch kalt.
Habe ein paar andere Stellen angesehen und angeangelt. Gab 2 Plötz, 3 Döbel und zwei schöne Rotfedern. Die Bißfrequenz war heute wirklich niedrig, Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. Gab viele Tiere zu beobachten - der Eisvogel kam vorbei, hoch oben drehten Rotmilan und Mäusebussard ihre Runden, auf den umliegenden Wiesen waren Rehe und Hasen unterwegs.

Heute habe ich erstmals die neue alte Shakespeare Sigma 2200 040 zum Einsatz gebracht - tolle Rolle, nur die Bügelfeder ist offenbar etwas schwach auf der Brust. Als Rute diente die Shakespeare Flavia Twin Tip mit dem Quiver-Spitzenteil (fest verbaute Bibberspitze).






Ich liebe diese Combo! In Sachen Rutenhalter bin ich noch am Tüfteln.​




Hier gabs zwei schöne Rotfedern. Die oben gezeigte 3,30m-Rute war für diese Stelle etwas lang.​




...der kleinste Döbel meiner Anglerkarriere hat gebissen „wie ein Großer”, einen 8er Haken und ne schöne Flocke hatte er sich reingezogen​


----------



## yukonjack

Tricast schrieb:


> Im Katalog Karpfen Ingredienzien der Wassersportzentrale 1997: "Rod Hutchinson Exclusive Blends - Diese Duftstoffe mische ich persönlich, mit allerhand Ingredienzien. Weil ich mir auch die Namen dieser Duftmischungen selbst ausgedacht habe (z.B. Scopex, Megaspice, Ultraspice, Maplecreme ....) kann ich nur nicht begreifen, daß auch andere Lieferanten Produkte mit diesen Namen anbieten, obwohl die überhaupt nichts mit meinen Flavours zu tun haben."


Wichtig ist doch, ob das Zeug (Nash Scopex ) was man heute kaufen kann auch was taugt. Habe mindestens 10 verschiedene Lockstoffe im Keller die alle superfängig(sagt jedenfalls die Werbung) sind. Egal welches ich auch nehme, die Anderen fangen immer mehr.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber Georg. Kein Plötz war über 10cm. Wie soll ich meine Strategie ändern? Sprengstoff?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Den Sprengstoff heb mal auf für ne passende Gelegenheit ;-)
Im Ernst: Du kannst Dich entweder durch die Minis hindurchangeln - diese Strategie muß nicht zwangsläufig von Erfolg gekrönt sein, oder Du bietest dickere Happen als Köder an.
Auch eine Angelsitzung spät am Abend könnte den Versuch wert sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber Georg. Kein Plötz war über 10cm. Wie soll ich meine Strategie ändern? Sprengstoff?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Tote Maden, bindiges Futter, intensive Startfütterung, etwas gekochter Hanf.


----------



## Fr33

Heute war ein Angeltag, Jungs.... zum Vergessen!

Plan war mit dem Method Feeder ein paar schöne Schleien zu erwischen. Am Wasser ankommen.... tja... Pappelsamen ohne Ende. Bestimmt 50% vom Weiher damit bedeckt. Eigentlich nicht sooo tragisch - aber die Menge hatte mich überrascht. Ein dichter Teppich... keine Chance da durch zu kommen. Genau die Ecke, wo ich weiss da da die Tincas stehen. Also nützt ja nix und daher die gegenüberliegende Seite aufgesucht und eben da mit dem Method versucht....

Zusätzlich ne Matchrute mit Waggler und paar Maden bestückt.... aber bis auf 2 Hebebisse die nicht hingen nix. Einen Method Korb habe ich versenkt - denn ne 20er Tubertini war zu wenig für den kleinen  Ast unter Wasser. Aber egal... (neue Method Kombi ist bestellt und warte nur noch auf die Rute ;D). Am Method an der missbrauchten Forellenrute (hab ich mal gewonnen) ging gaaaaaaar nix.

Hatte aus dem Angelladen 4mm Halibutt Pellets mitgenommen und die versucht einzuweichen.... pro mm sagt man 1min. Also 4min eingeweicht....Wasser weg - stehen lassen und nach 20min mal getestet. Irgendwie.... ähm.... wars kacke.... Hatte die Wahl zwischen außen weich und innen harte Pelletes - oder nachher butterweiche Pellets, die in der Mould klebten.... hmmm. Hab dann normales Grundfutter genommen... damit gings.

Ihr musst euch den Weiher so vorstellen, großer Parkplatz( Schotter) davor und nicht weit weg vom Wohngebiet. Ein Wohnblock ist um die Ecke deren Bewohner den See von oben etwas einsehen können. Hat wohl einigen gereicht, die 4 Angler am dem  1ha Weiher als "Versammlung" zu melden. Also ist mal die Polizei vorbei gekommen und sich die Sache mal angeschaut. War aber alles ok - und die netten Beamten sind dann lächeln wieder gegangen. Hat echt einer die 4 Angler am Weiher angeschwärzt..... tztztz.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Petri zu dem süßen Döbelchen und natürlich auch zum Rest. Der Fluss sieht lecker aus, so als könnte man im Sommer, wenn es warm genug ist, den ganzen Tag dort abhängen. Angeln, Kaffee kochen, ein bisschen lesen, ein Mittagsschläfchen machen und anschließend, nach dem Kaffee, bis in die Dämmerung weiterangeln.


----------



## geomas

^ ich fürchte, in einem Monat oder so ist das da die reinste Krauthölle. 
Vielleicht muß ich dann „meinen Freund Karlheinz” einpacken, der geht an ner dünen Leine gerne tauchen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> War wieder ein schöner Tag in Mecklenburg. Sone, Wind, angenehme Temperaturen, erst abends wurds dann doch kalt.
> Habe ein paar andere Stellen angesehen und angeangelt. Gab 2 Plötz, 3 Döbel und zwei schöne Rotfedern. Die Bißgrequenz war heute wirklich niedrig, Spßa hats trotzdem gemacht. Gab viele Tiere zu beobachten - der Eisvogel kam vorbei, hoch oben drehten Rotmilan und Mäusebussard ihre Runden, auf den umliegenden Wiesen waren Rehe und Hasen unterwegs.
> 
> Heute habe ich erstmals die neue alte Shakespeare Sigma 2200 040 zum Einsatz gebracht - tolle Rolle, nur die Bügelfeder ist offenabr etwas schwach auf der Brust. Als Rute diente die Shakespeare Flavia Twin Tip mit dem Quiver-Spitzen teil (fest verbaute Bibberspitze).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich liebe diese Combo! In Sachen Rutenhalter bin ich noch am Tüfteln.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gabs zwei schöne Rotfedern. Die oben gezeigte 3,30m-Rute war für diese Stelle etwas lang.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...der kleinste Döbel meiner Anglerkarriere hat gebissen „wie ein Großer”, einen 8er Haken und ne schöne Flocke hatte er sich reingezogen​


Petri,zum kleinsten Döbel.Schöne Fotos.


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch, ob das Zeug (Nash Scopex ) was man heute kaufen kann auch was taugt. Habe mindestens 10 verschiedene Lockstoffe im Keller die alle superfängig(sagt jedenfalls die Werbung) sind. Egal welches ich auch nehme, die Anderen fangen immer mehr.


Na dich haben die Säfte ja schon mal gefangen. Ziel für den Mixer  erreicht.


----------



## Jason

Petri lieber Georg.. Sehr schöner Bericht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Bevor ich jetzt Schlafen gehe ,möchte ich auch noch allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri wünschen !
Soviel Zeit muss sein! 
Ich selbst bin heute nicht zum Angeln gekommen da mir unsere Seen heute zu voll waren. Wie Ihr in Thread über den KBF vielleicht gelesen habt ,sind unsere Gewässer im LK Peine gesperrt worden! 
Da durch die momentane Situation sowieso die Gewässer schon recht stark frequentiert waren und durch die Feiertage noch mehr Angler Zeit für unser Hobby haben, können sich die Angler jetzt natürlich nicht mehr auf alle Gewässer verteilen sondern konzentrieren sich selbstverständlich auf die nicht gesperrten Gewässer! 
Ich möchte hier am Stammtisch jetzt aber auf diesen Schildbürgerstreich nicht näher eingehen sondern nach vorne schauen! 
Ostersonntag werde ich versuchen, bewaffnet mit Kartoffelsalat und Schnitzel, Kaffee und Gebäck  schon sehr früh ans Wasser zu kommen um an irgendeinem Gewässer einen schönen freien Platz zu bekommen!  Weil Ostern ist für mich irgendwie immer mit Angeln verbunden und eine Art Tradition 
Zum Glück ist über Ostern in Niedersachsen Zander und Hecht noch geschützt und somit die Spinnfischer nicht so zahlreich vertreten! 
Ganz wenige die den Barschen nachstellen werden wohl doch dort sein. 
Das Wetter hier soll jedenfalls am Sonntag noch richtig gut werden! 
Für alle die morgen Vorhaben ans Wasser zu gehen, wünsche ich ein Petri und viel Spaß! 

Bleibt gesund Männer! 

LG


----------



## Tobias85

Ihr wart heute ja alle wieder richtig fleißig...ich zwar auch, aber leider wieder nur am Schreibtisch. Daher ein leicht neidisches, aber herrliches Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen!

@Wuemmehunter: Dein Vergleichsfischen Grundfutter gegen LB ist spannend. Wir sollten alle noch deutlich mehr mit Brotkörben experimentieren.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Evtl. die Korum Allrounder, aber das ist nur eine Idee. Oder eine Barbel, da bin ich aber offen für einige Modelle.


Die Barbel fallen aber relativ kräftig aus. Meine 2 lbs. befördert 3 oz. wie nix. Angegeben ist sie gar mit einem WG max. von 160 gr.. Sie ist aber auch ausdrücklich so beschrieben - für schwereres Fischen auf Barben in großen Flüssen und man muss berücksichtigen, dass Engländer wesentlich materialschonender werfen, als auf dem Kontinent üblich. Da ich keine Ahnung habe, zu was du nun tendierst, würde ich raten, beim Händler des Vertrauens anzurufen.

Ich habe mir die Barbel wirklich als Barbenrute für die schweren River Feeder und stattliche Festbleie zugelegt. Fürs "what ever swims along" habe ich die 1.75 lbs. Drennan Carp Light, die doch sehr deutlich unter der Korum Barbel anzusiedeln ist. Darunter dann eine alte Fox Specialist in 1 lbs., die alle zusammen eine geschlossene Reihe bilden, halt mit klaren Unterschieden in der Wurfgewalt.

Wenn es also "nur" um größere Weissfische, mal eine Schleie, oder einen Karpfen geht, dann fiele meine Wahl auf etwas wie die Allrounder.


----------



## Mescalero

Herzlichen Dank @Professor Tinca , @Andal und @geomas , ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

Die Ledgerei muss allerdings noch ein bisschen warten, da unsere Fließgewässer für die näxten zwei Wochen wegen Besatzmaßnahmen off limits sind. Nur die Teiche dürfen befischt werden und ich werde mich erstmal ins Method Feedern reinsteigern. Mal sehen, ob ich an den Karpfen vorbeiangeln kann.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Ukel: Auch von mir nochmal ein dickes Petri zur MLK- Strecke. Das hätte ich im Kanal nicht vermutet. Vor allen den obligatorischen Karpfen nicht. Ist das der Stichkanal, der kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke abzweigt?
> Auch Dir ein Herzliches Petri @geomas! Dein gestriges Gewässer erinnert mich sehr an die Wümme.An @Professor Tinca und @jason 1 und alle anderen Angler dieses herrlichen Tages gehen natürlich auch Herzliche Petris.
> Bei mir lief es heute auch richtig gut. Endlich mal wieder ein Ü50-Brassen. Leider gab es auch drei Grundeln, die ersten, die ich in der Oste gefangen habe.
> Und noch was Interessantes: Ich habe heute zwei Feederruten mit identischen Montagen und Ködern gefischt. Einziger Unterschied war die Korbfüllung. Einer ging mit geschreddertem Sandwichtoast auf Tauchstation, der andere mit normalem Grundfutter. Der Toast hatte mit 80% der Bisse und Fische die Nase deutlich vorn.
> Morgen geht es für mich mal wieder an die Elbe. @Fantastic Fishing hat mich mit seinen 100 Fischen so richtig angefixt. Ich werde bei Gorleben Fischen.


@Wuemmehunter : das ist der Stichkanal Linden, westlich von Hannover nahe Lohnde. Durch die Abzweigung befindet sich dort eine große Wasserfläche, daher auch das „Lohnder Meer“ genannt. Der MLK ist durchaus zickig, bietet aber auch immer  wieder mal gute Tage und Ortskenntnisse sind dabei natürlich recht hilfreich. Und Karpfen werden regelmäßig besetzt, einige Specimen amgeln durchaus gezielt im Kanal darauf.


----------



## Ukel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber Georg. Kein Plötz war über 10cm. Wie soll ich meine Strategie ändern? Sprengstoff?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, hast du mit Maden geangelt? Ein Versuch mit Castern wäre auch sinnvoll, bringt gern die größeren Rotaugen, evtl auch welche lose anfüttern.
Und an Caster kommt man leicht ran, wenn man Madenbesitzer ist, einfach vor die Dose setzen und warten


----------



## geomas

So, gleich gehts noch mal los.
Heute mit der Bomb-Rute. Plan ist, anstelle des „laufenden Bleis” ein DS-Blei am festen Seitenarm zu nutzen - so, wie ich es hier im langsamen Unterlauf des Flusses praktiziere.
Als Köder ist die gute Flocke am Start.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, die Köder sind am Spot, wollen wir mal sehen, ob die Elbe bei Gorleben etwas für mich rausrückt. Allen, die heute auch am Wasser sind, wünsche ich das richtige Verhältnis von Spannung und Entspannung!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt Schlafen gehe ,möchte ich auch noch allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri wünschen !
> Soviel Zeit muss sein!
> Ich selbst bin heute nicht zum Angeln gekommen da mir unsere Seen heute zu voll waren. Wie Ihr in Thread über den KBF vielleicht gelesen habt ,sind unsere Gewässer im LK Peine gesperrt worden!
> Da durch die momentane Situation sowieso die Gewässer schon recht stark frequentiert waren und durch die Feiertage noch mehr Angler Zeit für unser Hobby haben, können sich die Angler jetzt natürlich nicht mehr auf alle Gewässer verteilen sondern konzentrieren sich selbstverständlich auf die nicht gesperrten Gewässer!
> Ich möchte hier am Stammtisch jetzt aber auf diesen Schildbürgerstreich nicht näher eingehen sondern nach vorne schauen!
> Ostersonntag werde ich versuchen, bewaffnet mit Kartoffelsalat und Schnitzel, Kaffee und Gebäck  schon sehr früh ans Wasser zu kommen um an irgendeinem Gewässer einen schönen freien Platz zu bekommen!  Weil Ostern ist für mich irgendwie immer mit Angeln verbunden und eine Art Tradition
> Zum Glück ist über Ostern in Niedersachsen Zander und Hecht noch geschützt und somit die Spinnfischer nicht so zahlreich vertreten!
> Ganz wenige die den Barschen nachstellen werden wohl doch dort sein.
> Das Wetter hier soll jedenfalls am Sonntag noch richtig gut werden!
> Für alle die morgen Vorhaben ans Wasser zu gehen, wünsche ich ein Petri und viel Spaß!
> 
> Bleibt gesund Männer!
> 
> LG


Dir viel Erfolg und Spaß ,hoffentlich ist das Gewässer nicht überlaufen.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas @Wuemmehunter
euch viel Spaß und Glück.Petri.


----------



## geomas

Erster Wurf, ne schöne (also für meine Verhältnisse) Güster von 31cm. Die Störche haben "Auffemdorf" bereits ihre Hochsitze bezogen. Ist wunderschön hier in Mecklenburg.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Wurf, ne schöne (also für meine Verhältnisse) Güster von 31cm. Die Störche haben "Auffemdorf" bereits ihre Hochsitze bezogen. Ist wunderschön hier in Mecklenburg.


Geht doch schon gut los,weiter so.Petri


----------



## MS aus G

Fleißig, fleißig liebe Ükels!!!

Damit ich niemanden vergesse, ein dickes, dickes Petri an alle!!!

Gestern Abend ging es auch für mich wieder abends an die Weser! Da die Sonne schon untergegangen war, war es doch merklich kühler, als den Tag über! Na, ob A oder B, das mögen???

Diesmal ging es bei mir an die Buhne, wo ich beim Treffen im letzten Jahr kurz mit der Kopfrute zu Gange war! Eigentlich auch meine ganz persönliche "Lieblingsbuhne"! Warum weis ich eigentlich nicht so genau, ich mag sie einfach!

Als ich ankam war das Tageslicht schon sehr dämmrig, auch die sonst üblichen Rotaugenbisse oder Gründlinge blieben gänzlich aus! Oh, oh die Temperaturen scheinen doch sehr auf den Appetit zu schlagen!? So passierte 2h erstmal gar nix und eigentlich war auch "nur" einmal Leben auf der Buhne, dann aber richtig!!!






71 bärenstarke cm!!!

Der Biss war eigentlich nix besonderes. Aber was danach kam, war vom Allerfeinsten! Natürlich merkt man, das da was gutes am Haken sitzt, erstmal war ich aber nur "Mitfahrer", bei 10er Haken und 20iger Vorfach kann man leider nicht allzuviel machen, außer Ruhe bewahren! Großartige Hindernisse gibt es ja nicht an der Weser, aber die Fluchten waren wirklich "flott". Die Bremse arbeitet aber vorbildlich und auch die Barbe zeigte dann Ermüdungserscheinungen! Als allerdings der erste Kescherversuch nicht klappte, ging der Spaß nochmal kurz von vorne los! Wenn da die Kombo aus Rute und Rolle nicht mitgearbeitet hätte,...! Ging aber alles gut und beim 2. Versuch ging alles glatt! Leider hat sie wohl schon viel mitgemacht in ihrem Leben, wie man auf dem Bild sieht, die andere Seite sah noch etwas "schlechter" aus, worunter aber ihre Agilität in keinster Weise gelitten hat!!!

Weiter kam dann nix mehr, was ich natürlich verschmerzen konnte! Ein Biss, ein Fisch und wieder was "erlebt"!!!

Allen die heute und die Osterfeiertage ans Wasser kommen viel Glück und ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @MS aus G! Was für ein schöner Brummer! Ein echter Traum!


----------



## Jason

Petri heil Mario. Ein Traum von einem Fisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Der Gentleman genießt (das Wetter) und schweigt. In fünf Stunden 2 halbwüchsige Rotaugen,  nichts mit "a la Prof." und voller Setzkescher.

Allen Anderen die am Wasser waren oder sind ein dickes Petri.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Fleißig, fleißig liebe Ükels!!!
> 
> Damit ich niemanden vergesse, ein dickes, dickes Petri an alle!!!
> 
> Gestern Abend ging es auch für mich wieder abends an die Weser! Da die Sonne schon untergegangen war, war es doch merklich kühler, als den Tag über! Na, ob A oder B, das mögen???
> 
> Diesmal ging es bei mir an die Buhne, wo ich beim Treffen im letzten Jahr kurz mit der Kopfrute zu Gange war! Eigentlich auch meine ganz persönliche "Lieblingsbuhne"! Warum weis ich eigentlich nicht so genau, ich mag sie einfach!
> 
> Als ich ankam war das Tageslicht schon sehr dämmrig, auch die sonst üblichen Rotaugenbisse oder Gründlinge blieben gänzlich aus! Oh, oh die Temperaturen scheinen doch sehr auf den Appetit zu schlagen!? So passierte 2h erstmal gar nix und eigentlich war auch "nur" einmal Leben auf der Buhne, dann aber richtig!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342796
> 
> 
> 71 bärenstarke cm!!!
> 
> Der Biss war eigentlich nix besonderes. Aber was danach kam, war vom Allerfeinsten! Natürlich merkt man, das da was gutes am Haken sitzt, erstmal war ich aber nur "Mitfahrer", bei 10er Haken und 20iger Vorfach kann man leider nicht allzuviel machen, außer Ruhe bewahren! Großartige Hindernisse gibt es ja nicht an der Weser, aber die Fluchten waren wirklich "flott". Die Bremse arbeitet aber vorbildlich und auch die Barbe zeigte dann Ermüdungserscheinungen! Als allerdings der erste Kescherversuch nicht klappte, ging der Spaß nochmal kurz von vorne los! Wenn da die Kombo aus Rute und Rolle nicht mitgearbeitet hätte,...! Ging aber alles gut und beim 2. Versuch ging alles glatt! Leider hat sie wohl schon viel mitgemacht in ihrem Leben, wie man auf dem Bild sieht, die andere Seite sah noch etwas "schlechter" aus, worunter aber ihre Agilität in keinster Weise gelitten hat!!!
> 
> Weiter kam dann nix mehr, was ich natürlich verschmerzen konnte! Ein Biss, ein Fisch und wieder was "erlebt"!!!
> 
> Allen die heute und die Osterfeiertage ans Wasser kommen viel Glück und ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Dickes Petri. 
Ein sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Erst mal ein dickes Petri an alle !
Wenn ich die Barbe von Mario sehe ,traue ich mich kaum meinen Bericht zu schreiben 
Da es mir heute an unseren Stillgewässern wahrscheinlich zu voll war ? ( denke ich )
Bin ich ein paar Stunden an die Oker ; an einen Abschnitt an dem ich bisher noch nicht geangelt hatte .
Eine Rute mit Käse auf Barbe und eine mit Maden auf Grund!
Da ich diesen Abschnitt noch nicht kenne ,hatte ich von vornherein keine großen Erwartungen!
Barben ,die bei uns in der Region recht selten sind, konnte ich auch keine verhaften, auf Made hatte ich 2 kleine Barsche und ein kleines Rotauge ,also wirklich nix besonderes!  Dieser Abschnitt der Oker ist allerdings recht viel versprechend und dort war ich auch nicht das letzte mal!
Hab euch mal paar Fotos von unserem Flüsschen gemacht


----------



## MS aus G

Danke Euch!

Wenn ich hier allerdings die vielen Bilder Eurer tollen Flüsschen sehe, werde ich schon etwas neidisch, denn sowas ist bei mir nicht wirklich vorhanden, mal von dem "Fopu" Diemel abgesehen! So langsam daherfließende Flüsschen, das wäre mal was!

@Waller Michel, bei mir fange ich die Barben zu 95% am Abend bzw. in der Nacht!!! Als Köder hat sich seit letztem Jahr ein halber Dendro+3 Maden etabliert, so auch gestern! Als Gewicht diente ein 10gr. Sargblei, der Haken, wie schon gesagt, 10er Größe mit 20iger Vorfach von DAM und dazwischen ein normaler Wirbel! Glöckchen dran und schön an der Strömungskante einer Buhne, wobei die Tiefe sekundär ist! Gestern war es etwa 1m! Das richtig tiefe Wasser habe ich eh nicht bei mir hier an der Weser!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Erst mal ein dickes Petri an alle !
> Wenn ich die Barbe von Mario sehe ,traue ich mich kaum meinen Bericht zu schreiben
> Da es mir heute an unseren Stillgewässern wahrscheinlich zu voll war ? ( denke ich )
> Bin ich ein paar Stunden an die Oker ; an einen Abschnitt an dem ich bisher noch nicht geangelt hatte .
> Eine Rute mit Käse auf Barbe und eine mit Maden auf Grund!
> Da ich diesen Abschnitt noch nicht kenne ,hatte ich von vornherein keine großen Erwartungen!
> Barben ,die bei uns in der Region recht selten sind, konnte ich auch keine verhaften, auf Made hatte ich 2 kleine Barsche und ein kleines Rotauge ,also wirklich nix besonderes!  Dieser Abschnitt der Oker ist allerdings recht viel versprechend und dort war ich auch nicht das letzte mal!
> Hab euch mal paar Fotos von unserem Flüsschen gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 342818
> Anhang anzeigen 342819
> Anhang anzeigen 342820
> Anhang anzeigen 342823
> Anhang anzeigen 342824


Petri Michi,sehr netter Angel Bericht und schöne Bilder.Ein cooler Hund.


----------



## Prinzchen

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dieser Abschnitt der Oker ist allerdings recht viel versprechend und dort war ich auch nicht das letzte mal!
> Hab euch mal paar Fotos von unserem Flüsschen gemacht


Das sieht mir nach Uferstraße aus, richtig?

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Waller Michel

MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke Euch!
> 
> Wenn ich hier allerdings die vielen Bilder Eurer tollen Flüsschen sehe, werde ich schon etwas neidisch, denn sowas ist bei mir nicht wirklich vorhanden, mal von dem "Fopu" Diemel abgesehen! So langsam daherfließende Flüsschen, das wäre mal was!
> 
> @Waller Michel, bei mir fange ich die Barben zu 95% am Abend bzw. in der Nacht!!! Als Köder hat sich seit letztem Jahr ein halber Dendro+3 Maden etabliert, so auch gestern! Als Gewicht diente ein 10gr. Sargblei, der Haken, wie schon gesagt, 10er Größe mit 20iger Vorfach von DAM und dazwischen ein normaler Wirbel! Glöckchen dran und schön an der Strömungskante einer Buhne, wobei die Tiefe sekundär ist! Gestern war es etwa 1m! Das richtig tiefe Wasser habe ich eh nicht bei mir hier an der Weser!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Vielen Dank für den Tipp !
Dendros hatte ich auch ne Zeitlang dran, aber die sind bei uns leider wirklich nicht so mega häufig 
Sobald es paar Grad wärmer wird, werde ich auch einen Nachtansitz machen 
Da freue ich mich schon drauf 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Das sieht mir nach Uferstraße aus, richtig?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg


Nee das ist bei Stöckheim wenn man von Rühningen kommt, dort wo die gesperrte Okerbrücke ist. ....ganz tolle Ecke 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da habt ihr ja wieder reingehauen!


Petri Heil an alle!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Michi,sehr netter Angel Bericht und schöne Bilder.Ein cooler Hund.


Danke Hartmut. ...da hat unser Verein einen sehr schönen Abschnitt an der Oker


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war auch noch ein bissl am Flüsschen heute nachmittag....







Es gab Plötzen in allen Größen....










Zwischendurch latschte so'n Arxxx mit Surfbrett und Paddel über meine Stelle und verscheuchte die Fische......






Und ne halbe Stunde später wieder auf dem Rückweg.....







Grrrrrrrrr.......immer wenn es gerade ruhig war und anfing zu beißen.

Naja, einen ansehnlichen Dübel gab es zu guter Letzt auch noch.....


----------



## Prinzchen

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nee das ist bei Stöckheim wenn man von Rühningen kommt, dort wo die gesperrte Okerbrücke ist. ....ganz tolle Ecke
> 
> LG Michael



Jupp, jetzt wo du es sagst. Hab die Brücke verwechselt.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs,

und ohne den Ükel aufarbeiten zu können, wünsche ich allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri zu den Unternehmungen der letzten Tage- ich sehe nur beim Blättern die vielen schönen Fotos von Euren Gewässern, zuletzt herrliche Bilder von @Waller Michel - also, so ein richtiges Angelflüsschen braucht einfach Weiden*. so wie er es zeigt. Ein wunderbares Idyll. Und etwas weiter oben entdecke ich eine prachtvolle Barbe von unserem @MS aus G , ein traumhauft schöner Fisch, und toll lieber Mario, das Du wieder schöne Berichte schreibst, vielen Dank Dafür.
Bestimmt habe ich ganz viele tolle Fische, Geschichten und Bilder verpasst, und ich fürchte das dauert noch etwas das alles zu geniessen. Ich selbst habe mich heute auch nach so langer Zeit ans Wasser gewagt, und war etwas überfordert vom rapiden Jahreslauf in den letzten Wochen- aber den Sonnenschein hab ich aufgesogen wie ein Schwamm das Wasser, noch ganz in WInterkluft. Es gab ein wenig Kleinfisch, Ukel, Plötz und Döbellarve, ich habe etwas fahrig ohne Konzept herumgepitscht. Schön war, das ganz zum Schluss noch ein leidlicher Johnny zur Kescherinspektion an der Trottingrute zu Besuch kam, immerhin mit Vorsatz und Ansage, ein lieber Gruß von der Flussgottheit.
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes, erholsames Osterfest und eine hoffentlich recht schöne Angelei,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax



*Was ich mir immer mal wieder für den Ükel vorgenommen hatte, war ein kräftiger ausführlicher Rant über die herrliche Wirkung weidenbestandener Flussufer auf die Psyche des Anglers und die tollen ANgelmöglichkeiten die deren überhängende Zweige bieten, und zwar in Abgrenzung zu den schrecklichen Erlen, deren verholzte Fruchtstände mit Sicherheit die Schlimmsten Schnurfresser der Welt sind- und zwar das ganze Jahr über. Ein boshafter, nerviger Baum, von häßlichem Wuchs und ein Feind beschaulichen Angels. Und in meiner Gegend allzu häufig: Erlen, Erlen und keine Weiden.


----------



## Jason

Petri Andy. Mit dem schönen Wetter kommen die Störenfriede. Ging mir gestern auch so.
So, jetzt trinke ich ein paar Bierchen an unserem internen Osterfeuer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war auch noch ein bissl am Flüsschen heute nachmittag....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342827
> 
> 
> Es gab Plötzen in allen Größen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342828
> Anhang anzeigen 342829
> 
> 
> 
> Zwischendurch latschte so'n Arxxx mit Surfbrett und Paddel über meine Stelle und verscheuchte die Fische......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342830
> 
> 
> Und ne halbe Stunde später wieder auf dem Rückweg.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342831
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr.......immer wenn es gerade ruhig war und anfing zu beißen.
> 
> Naja, einen ansehnlichen Dübel gab es zu guter Letzt auch noch.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342832


Dickes Petri Andi 
Du hast da aber auch wirklich ein suuuper schönes Gewässer! 
Es gibt auch in Deutschland richtig tolle Ecken 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri Andy. Mit dem schönen Wetter kommen die Störenfriede. Ging mir gestern auch schon.
> So, jetzt trinke ich ein paar Bierchen an unserem internen Osterfeuer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342833
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Absolut schönes Teil 
Viel Spaß beim Osterfeuer 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Petri an alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren.
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes, erholsames Osterfest
herzliche Grüße


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri an alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren.
> Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes, erholsames Osterfest
> herzliche Grüße


Das wünsche ich dir und " allen " anderen Ükels auch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

Frohe Ostern Ükels, mit etwas Glück komm ich morgen gegen Abend auch mal ans Wasser


----------



## Hecht100+

Ein dickes Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und danke für eure tollen Berichte und Bilder. Und natürlich frohe Ostern für alle Ükels. Hoffe, das ich in einer Woche nicht mehr am Husten bin und endlich auch mal ans Wasser komme (No Corona)


----------



## Orothred

Wieder nicht erwischt heute...


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sobald es paar Grad wärmer wird, werde ich auch einen Nachtansitz machen


Mal langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Wir haben erst Mitte April. Ich bin vor einer halben Stunde rein gegangen, weil es mir selbst vor dem Terrassenofen zu kalt war. Nächste Woche ist bei uns auch schon wieder Nachtfrost angesagt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri in Richtung Oberweser - was für ein Traumfisch, Mario! Danke für Deinen Bericht!

Petri heil auch Euch, @Tricast und @Waller Michel ! 

@Wuemmehunter - sieht spitze aus, dein „Elbstrand”! Hat wirklich was von Sommer, Dein Foto.


Und Minimax, schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen. Haha, so bescheiden von „Döbellarven” zu schreiben - da ist schon klar, wer dies schreibt.
Petri zu Deinen Fängen und insbesondere dem Trottingdöbel.
Ans Trotten muß ich doch auch mal ran - die aktuell von mir erwanderte Warnowstrecke bietet sich dafür hervaorragend an (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mal langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Wir haben erst Mitte April. Ich bin vor einer halben Stunde rein gegangen, weil es mir selbst vor dem Terrassenofen zu kalt war. Nächste Woche ist bei uns auch schon wieder Nachtfrost angesagt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja absolut! Sobald die Sonne weg ist, wirds unangenehm, selbst am Tag im Schatten! 
Aber das wird schon 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri in Richtung Oberweser - was für ein Traumfisch, Mario! Danke für Deinen Bericht!
> 
> Petri heil auch Euch, @Tricast und @Waller Michel !
> 
> @Wuemmehunter - sieht spitze aus, dein „Elbstrand”! Hat wirklich was von Sommer, Dein Foto.
> 
> 
> Und Minimax, schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen. Haha, so bescheiden von „Döbellarven” zu schreiben - da ist schon klar, wer dies schreibt.
> Petri zu Deinen Fängen und insbesondere dem Trottingdöbel.
> Ans Trotten muß ich doch auch mal ran - die aktuell von mir erwanderte Warnowstrecke bietet sich dafür hervaorragend an (meiner Meinung nach).



Vielen Dank Georg! 
War aber nicht mal ein Foto wert. ....
Die dicken Brocken kommen bestimmt bald 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber das wird schon


Klar wird das schon. Dauert aber noch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Es war wirklich schön in der Provinz heute. Der Eisvogel kam wieder vorbei (immer, wirklich immer von rechts nach links - beim Grübeln darüber hab ich glatt nen Biß verpennt), diverse größere Vögel kreisten über mir, einige Fische kamen an Land.
Nachdem ich die Tage zuvor zuviel mit herumgeschleppt hatte, habe ich heute mein Gepäck reduziert. Da wird noch weiter dran gefeilt, weil es letztlich doch immer noch zuviel unnützer Kram ist, der von mir bewegt wird.
Naja, heute kam die Bombrute zum Einsatz, mit festem Seitenarm mit DS-Blei daran. Habe sehr große Haken (meist ein 4er Gamakatsu LS-3390 - gibts leider nicht mehr, später dann 6er oder 8er) benutzt. Als Köder diente ausschließlich Sandwichbrot, anfangs als Flocke, ganz zum Schluß auch „gepuncht”. 

Der erste Wurf (unter einer niedrigen Straßenbrücke) brachte gleich eine agile Güster von gut 30cm. ESs folgten diverse Hänger, dann weitere Güstern.
Einige Hänger später kam ein Plötz dazu, dann eine Rotfeder. Aber die Güstern dominierten. Und Hänger. Unfaßbar, wie oft ich die Montage neu gebunden habe. Schlechte Würfe und unsichtbare Unterwasserhindernisse summierten sich. Ärgerlich. Später gabs noch einen Ukelei, nen 8er Haken ist für die Lümmel offenbar kein Problem.

Richtig Spaß hat es zum Schluß hin gemacht, als ich flußaufwärts geangelt habe und die „Fallbisse” äußerst deutlich angezeigt wurden.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Waller Michel 
Wenn du eine vernünftige Zeltheizung mitnimmst kann das klappen. Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir im Mai noch solche Nachtfröste, da war am nächsten Morgen das Zelt von Außen weiß.


----------



## geomas

Ein Petri heil geht natürlich auch zum Prof - das läuft ja bei Dir!
Wie macht sich die kurze „Carp Feeder” verglichen mit der Acolyte?


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Es war wirklich schön in der Provinz heute. Der Eisvogel kam wieder vorbei (immer, wirklich immer von rechts nach links - beim Grübeln darüber hab ich glatt nen Biß verpennt), diverse größere Vögel kreisten über mir, einige Fische kamen an Land.
> Nachdem ich die Tage zuvor zuviel mit herumgeschleppt hatte, habe ich heute mein Gepäck reduziert. Da wird noch weiter dran gefeilt, weil es letztlich doch immer noch zuviel unnützer Kram ist, der von mir bewegt wird.
> Naja, heute kam die Bombrute zum Einsatz, mit festem Seitenarm mit DS-Blei daran. Habe sehr große Haken (meist ein 4er Gamakatsu LS-3390 - gibts leider nicht mehr, später dann 6er oder 8er) benutzt. Als Köder diente ausschließlich Sandwichbrot, anfangs als Flocke, ganz zum Schluß auch „gepuncht”.
> 
> Der erste Wurf (unter einer niedrigen Straßenbrücke) brachte gleich eine agile Güster von gut 30cm. ESs folgten diverse Hänger, dann weitere Güstern.
> Einige Hänger später kam ein Plötz dazu, dann eine Rotfeder. Aber die Güstern dominierten. Und Hänger. Unfaßbar, wie oft ich die Montage neu gebunden habe. Schlechte Würfe und unsichtbare Unterwasserhindernisse summierten sich. Ärgerlich. Später gabs noch einen Ukelei, nen 8er Haken ist für die Lümmel offenbar kein Problem.
> 
> Richtig Spaß hat es zum Schluß hin gemacht, als ich flußaufwärts geangelt habe und die „Fallbisse” äußerst deutlich angezeigt wurden.


Ein Ükel am 8er Haken ist schon beachtlich 
Barsche würgen sich auch manchmal gigantische Haken runter die ihnen nicht gut bekommen. .....
Das mit den Hängern hat man manchmal bis zum Erbrechen    ich gehe dann oft auf eine Art Helikoptermontage ,da bleibt der Haken dann oftmals auf dem Hinterniss oben drauf liegen, reduziert jedenfalls die Hänger schon bisschen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Eine Laube am 8er Haken kannst ja, so wie sie ist, gleich wieder auf Zander auslegen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Wenn du eine vernünftige Zeltheizung mitnimmst kann das klappen. Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir im Mai noch solche Nachtfröste, da war am nächsten Morgen das Zelt von Außen weiß.


Ja klar !!! Ich hab da einen Heizstrahler für die Gasflasche  4 KW glaube ich 
Oder halt ein Grill als Feuerstelle  bringt noch Romantik. .....
Gibt aber auch so kleine Geräte mit 1,3 KW ,das sind glaub ich so Geräte wie du meinst für das Zelt, mit kleinen Gaskartuschen 
Besser zu Transportieren 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das mit den Hängern hat man manchmal bis zum Erbrechen



Hänger sind grauenhaft. Erst mach ich den Bügel auf, gehe nach recht oder nach links, versuche dies oder das . Und wenn gar nichts geht, gehe ich rückwärts, bis es pitsch macht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja klar !!! Ich hab da einen Heizstrahler für die Gasflasche  4 KW glaube ich
> Oder halt ein Grill als Feuerstelle  bringt noch Romantik. .....
> Gibt aber auch so kleine Geräte mit 1,3 KW ,das sind glaub ich so Geräte wie du meinst für das Zelt, mit kleinen Gaskartuschen
> Besser zu Transportieren
> 
> LG Michael


Trotz alldem fehlt die Gemütlichkeit. Lauschige Sommernächte..... es gibt nichts schöneres.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hänger sind grauenhaft. Erst mach ich den Bügel auf, gehe nach recht oder nach links, versuche dies oder das . Und wenn gar nichts geht, gehe ich rückwärts, bis es pitsch macht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja was willst de machen. ....bei teuren Wobblern oder so hab ich so ein Gewicht für auf die Schnur zum Köder Retten aber bei ne normalen Montage, dokter ich auch nicht ewig rum  da gilt nur, nicht unendlich viel Schnur verlieren 

LG


----------



## Andal

Mit der Heizerei stehe ich nicht so auf du und du. Wenn man sich in einem normalen Brolly, mit Front, einen Kaffee kocht, ist es schon so bumswarm, dass man wieder etwas aufmacht. Da noch eine Heizung, dann geht einem das letzte Haar flöten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Mit der Heizerei stehe ich nicht so auf du und du. Wenn man sich in einem normalen Brolly, mit Front, einen Kaffee kocht, ist es schon so bumswarm, dass man wieder etwas aufmacht. Da noch eine Heizung, dann geht einem das letzte Haar flöten.


Ich hätte mir ja jetzt fast ein Späßchen erlaubt  aber ich Pflege ja selbst das Haar offen zu tragen 
Aber ich habe eine US Army Jacke die M65 in Nightcamo .....das Ding ist echt mega warm ,damit übersteht man locker so eine Nacht 

LG


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Da noch eine Heizung, dann geht einem das letzte Haar flöten.


Na, wenn ich dein Bild so anschaue..... du sprichst aus Erfahrung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri auch in Richtung Ostsee und in die Nähe!!!

@geomas, wenn Du in der Nähe von einer Brücke geangelt hast ist das kein Wunder mit den Hängern!!!

Ich schätze mal das ist an 99% der Brücken in Deutschland so! Ich möchte nicht wissen, was da so alles runter geschmissen wird! Und meist sind das dann Hänger, wo auch nix mehr zu machen ist! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Heute mal ein klein bischen früher am Wasser gewesen mit Sonne noch halbhoch, aber davon hatte ich nichts gutes.
Erst leichter Nordostwind und sehr hell / blau, sah nicht so gut aus.
Mit Wind stand Pose quasi still,  dann verschwand mit tiefergehender Sonne der Wind, sehr geringe Strömung deutlich unter 5cm p.Sek, das ist fast Stillwasser.

Am Wasser meine lange Posenrute aufgebaut. Die zweite Rute blieb heute inaktiv unfischig.
Erst mit meiner üblichen Fliesswasserpose 3g , 12er Haken und 2 der neuen Maden probiert.
Nur Anhalten u. Zupfer , keine richtigen Bisse.
Umgestellt auf kleineren Haken 16/18; es beißt richtig, erstes Ukel, zweiter Ukel ... geht also.
Ummontiert auf viel leichtere Pose, nur eine Made längs aufgezogen, nun agiert die Pose dank des kleineren Gewicht und dem geringen Ballast, Biss auf Biss.
Bei Sonnenuntergang verbesserte sich das Beissen, erst mit netten Rotaugen auf 21cm und dann sogar bis Rotauge 27cm, und ziemlich hochrückig u. dick.
Als einer der letzten Fische nach den Rotaugen noch ein Ukel 17cm.
Insgesamt über 10 Ukel und über 20 Rotaugen, mit dem Zählen bin ich ohne Strichliste irgendwann nicht mehr nachgekommen.

Schön wars:
Naab 11.04.2020 19:30






ein kuriosen Fang hatte ich noch, ca. 14cm lang, Cormoran?


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ein kuriosen Fang hatte ich noch, ca. 14cm lang, Cormoran?


Hast du ihn erlöst oder verarztet?


----------



## Jason

Nordi, schöner Bericht und Petri heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Haha die haben mich reingelegt, ich dachte es wäre Werbung für eine Rolle


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hast du ihn erlöst oder verarztet?


Probiert ob er wieder wegschwimmt - hat er geschafft!
Wundersam, was die manchmal so aushalten.

Noch ein spätabendliches Petri an alle Fischfangberichtende und die besten Wünsche an alle Ükels! 

Ich benötigte heute mal wirklich meinen neuen langen Kescher für den dicksten halbpfündigen Fisch, hat wunderbar geklappt und ist ein große Befriedigung mit der erwiesenen Funktion.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 342856
> 
> Haha die haben mich reingelegt, ich dachte es wäre Werbung für eine Rolle


Du musst dein Handy laden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Nordlichtangler ! Schön, daß es bei Dir so gut lief und sich auch ein Kescherstiel-Testfisch anbot.


----------



## Hering 58

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heute mal ein klein bischen früher am Wasser gewesen mit Sonne noch halbhoch, aber davon hatte ich nichts gutes.
> Erst leichter Nordostwind und sehr hell / blau, sah nicht so gut aus.
> Mit Wind stand Pose quasi still,  dann verschwand mit tiefergehender Sonne der Wind, sehr geringe Strömung deutlich unter 5cm p.Sek, das ist fast Stillwasser.
> 
> Am Wasser meine lange Posenrute aufgebaut. Die zweite Rute blieb heute inaktiv unfischig.
> Erst mit meiner üblichen Fliesswasserpose 3g , 12er Haken und 2 der neuen Maden probiert.
> Nur Anhalten u. Zupfer , keine richtigen Bisse.
> Umgestellt auf kleineren Haken 16/18; es beißt richtig, erstes Ukel, zweiter Ukel ... geht also.
> Ummontiert auf viel leichtere Pose, nur eine Made längs aufgezogen, nun agiert die Pose dank des kleineren Gewicht und dem geringen Ballast, Biss auf Biss.
> Bei Sonnenuntergang verbesserte sich das Beissen, erst mit netten Rotaugen auf 21cm und dann sogar bis Rotauge 27cm, und ziemlich hochrückig u. dick.
> Als einer der letzten Fische nach den Rotaugen noch ein Ukel 17cm.
> Insgesamt über 10 Ukel und über 20 Rotaugen, mit dem Zählen bin ich ohne Strichliste irgendwann nicht mehr nachgekommen.
> 
> Schön wars:
> Naab 11.04.2020 19:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ein kuriosen Fang hatte ich noch, ca. 14cm lang, Cormoran?


Petri ,netter Bericht und coole Bilder.


----------



## geomas

Tja, morgen wird es nochmals deutlich wärmer. 
2019 saß ich Ostern im T-Shirt (und sogar mit freiem Oberkörper) an nem Teich und habe Schleien geangelt.
Vermutlich gehts morgen aber erneut zum Fluß - daß der Zielfisch sich heute rar gemacht hat irritiert mich doch ziemlich.
Evtl. versuche ich mein Glück auch in einem anderen Flüßchen in der Nähe - mal sehen.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir ja jetzt fast ein Späßchen erlaubt  aber ich Pflege ja selbst das Haar offen zu tragen





jason 1 schrieb:


> Na, wenn ich dein Bild so anschaue..... du sprichst aus Erfahrung.


Oh ja. Zu viel der Wärme tut kein Gut!


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heute mal ein klein bischen früher am Wasser gewesen mit Sonne noch halbhoch, aber davon hatte ich nichts gutes.
> Erst leichter Nordostwind und sehr hell / blau, sah nicht so gut aus.
> Mit Wind stand Pose quasi still,  dann verschwand mit tiefergehender Sonne der Wind, sehr geringe Strömung deutlich unter 5cm p.Sek, das ist fast Stillwasser.
> 
> Am Wasser meine lange Posenrute aufgebaut. Die zweite Rute blieb heute inaktiv unfischig.
> Erst mit meiner üblichen Fliesswasserpose 3g , 12er Haken und 2 der neuen Maden probiert.
> Nur Anhalten u. Zupfer , keine richtigen Bisse.
> Umgestellt auf kleineren Haken 16/18; es beißt richtig, erstes Ukel, zweiter Ukel ... geht also.
> Ummontiert auf viel leichtere Pose, nur eine Made längs aufgezogen, nun agiert die Pose dank des kleineren Gewicht und dem geringen Ballast, Biss auf Biss.
> Bei Sonnenuntergang verbesserte sich das Beissen, erst mit netten Rotaugen auf 21cm und dann sogar bis Rotauge 27cm, und ziemlich hochrückig u. dick.
> Als einer der letzten Fische nach den Rotaugen noch ein Ukel 17cm.
> Insgesamt über 10 Ukel und über 20 Rotaugen, mit dem Zählen bin ich ohne Strichliste irgendwann nicht mehr nachgekommen.
> 
> Schön wars:
> Naab 11.04.2020 19:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ein kuriosen Fang hatte ich noch, ca. 14cm lang, Cormoran?


Dann wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall mal ein herzliches Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#eimer
#bucket

Nutzt irgendein Ükel (oder Mitleser) eigentlich eine „Eimer-Umhüllung”, also so ne Art Tasche mit speziellem Fach für runde oder rechteckige Eimer darin?
In etwa so etwas: 
 - https://trakkerproducts.co.uk/de/trakker-products/nxg-17-ltr-bucket-bag/ 
 - oder so https://www.angelhaack.de/anaconda-bucket-transformer-8145?c=497


Ich hab ja praktische Taschen und Rucksäcke, aber ne Mischung aus Tasche und Sitzgelegenheit beim „Roving” reizt mich gerade.


----------



## Hering 58

Nein Georg sowas hatte ich noch nicht.Ich hab sowas.








						Sänger Rucksackstuhl mit Lehne günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Sänger Rucksackstuhl mit Lehne günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nein Georg sowas hatte ich noch nicht.Ich hab sowas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sänger Rucksackstuhl mit Lehne günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Sänger Rucksackstuhl mit Lehne günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


Solche Stühle sind von meinem zarten Gewicht von 96 KG immer schnell beleidigt und geben nach


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Solche Stühle sind von meinem zarten Gewicht von 96 KG immer schnell beleidigt und geben nach


Bei mir geht es gerade noch


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> #eimer
> #bucket
> 
> Nutzt irgendein Ükel (oder Mitleser) eigentlich eine „Eimer-Umhüllung”, also so ne Art Tasche mit speziellem Fach für runde oder rechteckige Eimer darin?
> In etwa so etwas:
> - https://trakkerproducts.co.uk/de/trakker-products/nxg-17-ltr-bucket-bag/
> - oder so https://www.angelhaack.de/anaconda-bucket-transformer-8145?c=497
> 
> 
> Ich hab ja praktische Taschen und Rucksäcke, aber ne Mischung aus Tasche und Sitzgelegenheit beim „Roving” reizt mich gerade.


Hab ne Sitzkiepe mit Tasche drum für zum Wallerangeln so aus Kunststoff! Mit so Nylontaschen dran! 
Zur Aufbewahrung nicht schlecht aber zum Sitzen. ...naja ...nach ner Stunde, schmerzt mir der Werteste doch arg 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #eimer
> #bucket
> 
> Nutzt irgendein Ükel (oder Mitleser) eigentlich eine „Eimer-Umhüllung”, also so ne Art Tasche mit speziellem Fach für runde oder rechteckige Eimer darin?
> In etwa so etwas:
> - https://trakkerproducts.co.uk/de/trakker-products/nxg-17-ltr-bucket-bag/
> - oder so https://www.angelhaack.de/anaconda-bucket-transformer-8145?c=497
> 
> 
> Ich hab ja praktische Taschen und Rucksäcke, aber ne Mischung aus Tasche und Sitzgelegenheit beim „Roving” reizt mich gerade.


Für solche Zwecke habe ich eine ganz kleine, simple Junior Sitzbox von Rive. Die hält, im Gegensatz zu Eimern, die sich alle irgendwann "falten". Heute würde ich mir eine Beta Seatbox, inkl. Tragesystem und Cusion zulegen. Gibt es auch größer, muss aber zum Roven gar nicht sein...









						Shakespeare Beta Seatbox günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Shakespeare Beta Seatbox günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Wie gesagt - praktische Taschen und Rucksäcke hab ich, einen tollen Feederstuhl ebenfalls.
Für halbwegs ebenes Gelände hatte ich zuletzt einen einfachen Klapphocker mit eingehängter Tasche (Black&Decker) dabei, in der Tasche fanden Handtuch, Katschi, Futter und anderes eher „dreckiges Zeugs” Platz.

Hab eben aus einem Impuls heraus (haha) so ein Ding bestellt:






Die Nachfolger sind deutlich teurer. Die „Buckets” dieser Firma haben im Eimer noch einen herausnehmbaren Einsatz, das find ich sehr praktisch (gibt so etwas in viel, viel kleiner auch von Avid Carp als „Bait and Bits Tubs” - die Größen Large und XL haben ebenfalls praktische Einsätze).


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Wie gesagt - praktische Taschen und Rucksäcke hab ich, einen tollen Feederstuhl ebenfalls.
> Für halbwegs ebenes Gelände hatte ich zuletzt einen einfachen Klapphocker mit eingehängter Tasche (Black&Decker) dabei, in der Tasche fanden Handtuch, Katschi, Futter und anderes eher „dreckiges Zeugs” Platz.
> 
> Hab eben aus einem Impuls heraus (haha) so ein Ding bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Nachfolger sind deutlich teurer. Die „Buckets” dieser Firma haben im Eimer noch einen herausnehmbaren Einsatz, das find ich sehr praktisch (gibt so etwas in viel, viel kleiner auch von Avid Carp als „Bait and Bits Tubs” - die Größen Large und XL haben ebenfalls praktische Einsätze).


Erinnert irgendwie an die Angeltasche vom Lidl. Passender Square Bucket rein. Aber in aufgebesserter Ausführung!

Ich hoffe ja, du wirst uns berichten!


----------



## geomas

Die LIDL-Angeltaschen kenne ich nicht. 


Über meine Erfahrungen mit dem Bucket Bag werd ich berichten, klar. 
Es sind auch sehr interessante neue Sleeves aus UK auf dem Weg.


----------



## Mescalero

Hoffentlich ist das nicht so ein Standardeimer, die neigen nämlich, wie von Andal erwähnt, zum Falten. Ansonsten scheint das eine durchdachte und praktische Lösung für die mobile Angelei zu sein.

Von Rive gibts eine kleine Sitzbox mit verstellbaren Beinen, die sich mit einer maßgeschneiderten Hülle (mit lauter Taschen dran) aufrüsten lässt, sodass man sie wahlweise wie einen Rucksack oder als Umhängetasche tragen kann*. Damit habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, bleibe aber vorerst bei der konventionellen Tasche mit Sitzkissen drin.

Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern von gestern!

* Rive Box


----------



## daci7

#roving
Ich hatte mir mal fürs Seebrückenangeln an ein 30l Weithals-Plaste-Fass Metallbügel genietet und daran einen tragegurt geclippt. Da hab ich wunderbar meine zwei faltwannen und Unmengen an Kleinkram rein gekriegt. Damit bin ich auch öfter "roven" oder "stalken" gewesen - funktioniert ganz gut, ich krieg aber doch schnell Rücken ohne Lehne...
Achja - meine elfenhaften 115kg hält das jedenfalls easy, anders als jede eimerkonstruktion.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Frohe Ostern Jungs! Zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an alle Ükel, die gestern am Wasser waren! War ja wettermäßig wirklich ein überwältigender Tag.
Von dem bin Euch auch noch einen Bericht schuldig. Mich hat es ja an die Elbe bei Gorleben gezogen und die Zielmarke hatte ja Fanta mit seinen 100 Fischen vorgegeben. Zugegebenermaßen bin ich da nicht ganz rangekommen, genauer gesagt, fehlten mir 95 Fische. 
Und von den fünf gefangenen waren zwei kleinwüchsige Güstern und drei Grundeln, von denen eine durchaus kapitale Ausmaße hatte. Ihr seht also, ich war nicht wirklich erfolgreich in der Elbe. Aber so ist das manchmal an Angelstellen, die man nicht kennt. Nach drei Stunden habe ich schließlich abgebrochen und den Swim gewechselt. Mit der Karte, die man beim Fischer in Gorleben kaufen kann, lassen sich nicht nur ein großer Elbabschnitt befischen, sondern auch einige große und sehr flache Seen im Bereich des Deichvorlandes. Zu einem solchen bin ich auf Rat einer älteren Dame, mit der meine Frau und ich an der Elbe ins Gespräch gekommen sind, gefahren. Natürlich habe ich zunächst mal gelotet, musste aber feststellen, dass die riesengroße Pfütze wirklich sehr flach war. Im Uferbereich etwa 40 cm weiter draußen so um die 80 cm. Aber die ältere Dame, die dort früher ihrem Mann häufig dorthin zum angeln begleitet hat, berichtete von großen Brassen und vielen Hechten. Glücklicherweise hatte ich einen kleinen Waggler dabei, ich hatte Angst, dass die Futterkörbe im weichen Grund einsinken könnten, und fischte eine meiner Twintips damit im Nahbereich. Köder war zunächst Biomais aus dem Glas, später dann Maden und schließlich eine Kombination aus beidem.  Die zweite Rute ging mit einem 15gr-Körbchen und mit Maden beködert in Richtung Seemitte.
Wie befürchtet, tat sich nicht. Nicht der kleinste Zupfer, dabei hatte ich erwartet von Kleinfisch überrannt zu werden. Aber diesen Kleinfisch, schien es hier gar nicht zu geben. Ein Werk der vielen Hechte, von denen die ältere Dame berichtete? Nach rund anderthalb Stunden, dann das erste Ausschlagen der Feederspitze. Nicht wirklich heftig, aber schon ein deutlicher Biss, den ich mit einem sanft dosierten Anschlag quittiert habe. Der Widerstand am anderen Ende der Leine hat mich dann doch überrascht. Ein größerer Brassen fühlte sich offenbar gestört und macht ordentlich Gegendruck. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich den makellosen, dickbäuchigen und wirklich wunderschönen Brassen Keschern. Genau 50 Zentimeter! Eine knappe Stunde später, wir wollten gerade anfangen zusammenzupacken, der nächste Ausschlag an der Feederrute. Wieder konnte ich den Fisch haken. Und der fühlte sich sogar noch etwas stärke im Drill an. Es war wieder ein Brassen. Genauso makellos und sogar noch 3 cm länger. Ich glaube, ich habe gestern ein wirklich aussichtsreiches Brassengewässer für mich entdeckt, dem ich mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen weiteren Besuch abstatten werde. Auch weil das Rahmenprogramm überwältigend war. Zwei Seeadler kreisten mehrfach über dem See, ein Biber ließ über den See treiben und genoß offenkundig die Sonne. Ein wirklich grandioser Tag. Mit dem Karfreitagsbrassen aus der Oste habe ich an diesem Osterwochenende bereits drei Brassen gefangen, die eine 5 vorne stehen haben, ich bin echt zufrieden.


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> #roving
> Ich hatte mir mal fürs Seebrückenangeln an ein 30l Weithals-Plaste-Fass Metallbügel genietet und daran einen tragegurt geclippt. Da hab ich wunderbar meine zwei faltwannen und Unmengen an Kleinkram rein gekriegt. Damit bin ich auch öfter "roven" oder "stalken" gewesen - funktioniert ganz gut, ich krieg aber doch schnell Rücken ohne Lehne...
> Achja - meine elfenhaften 115kg hält das jedenfalls easy, anders als jede eimerkonstruktion.



Das ist bei meiner Wallersitzkiepe genau das selbe ! Nach ner Stunde tut mir nicht nur der Hinter weh ,sondern auch der Rücken !
Dann lieber einen ganz kleinen Karpfenstuhl mit Lehne


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern Jungs! Zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an alle Ükel, die gestern am Wasser waren! War ja wettermäßig wirklich ein überwältigender Tag.
> Von dem bin Euch auch noch einen Bericht schuldig. Mich hat es ja an die Elbe bei Gorleben gezogen und die Zielmarke hatte ja Fanta mit seinen 100 Fischen vorgegeben. Zugegebenermaßen bin ich da nicht ganz rangekommen, genauer gesagt, fehlten mir 95 Fische.
> Und von den fünf gefangenen waren zwei kleinwüchsige Güstern und drei Grundeln, von denen eine durchaus kapitale Ausmaße hatte. Ihr seht also, ich war nicht wirklich erfolgreich in der Elbe. Aber so ist das manchmal an Angelstellen, die man nicht kennt. Nach drei Stunden habe ich schließlich abgebrochen und den Swim gewechselt. Mit der Karte, die man beim Fischer in Gorleben kaufen kann, lassen sich nicht nur ein großer Elbabschnitt befischen, sondern auch einige große und sehr flache Seen im Bereich des Deichvorlandes. Zu einem solchen bin ich auf Rat einer älteren Dame, mit der meine Frau und ich an der Elbe ins Gespräch gekommen sind, gefahren. Natürlich habe ich zunächst mal gelotet, musste aber feststellen, dass die riesengroße Pfütze wirklich sehr flach war. Im Uferbereich etwa 40 cm weiter draußen so um die 80 cm. Aber die ältere Dame, die dort früher ihrem Mann häufig dorthin zum angeln begleitet hat, berichtete von großen Brassen und vielen Hechten. Glücklicherweise hatte ich einen kleinen Waggler dabei, ich hatte Angst, dass die Futterkörbe im weichen Grund einsinken könnten, und fischte eine meiner Twintips damit im Nahbereich. Köder war zunächst Biomais aus dem Glas, später dann Maden und schließlich eine Kombination aus beidem.  Die zweite Rute ging mit einem 15gr-Körbchen und mit Maden beködert in Richtung Seemitte.
> Wie befürchtet, tat sich nicht. Nicht der kleinste Zupfer, dabei hatte ich erwartet von Kleinfisch überrannt zu werden. Aber diesen Kleinfisch, schien es hier gar nicht zu geben. Ein Werk der vielen Hechte, von denen die ältere Dame berichtete? Nach rund anderthalb Stunden, dann das erste Ausschlagen der Feederspitze. Nicht wirklich heftig, aber schon ein deutlicher Biss, den ich mit einem sanft dosierten Anschlag quittiert habe. Der Widerstand am anderen Ende der Leine hat mich dann doch überrascht. Ein größerer Brassen fühlte sich offenbar gestört und macht ordentlich Gegendruck. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich den makellosen, dickbäuchigen und wirklich wunderschönen Brassen Keschern. Genau 50 Zentimeter! Eine Knape Stunde später, wir wollten gerade anfangen zusammenzupacken, der nächste Ausschlag an der Feederrute. Wieder konnte ich den Fisch haken. Und der fühlte sich sogar noch etwas stärke im Drill an. Es war wieder ein Brassen. Genauso makellos und sogar noch 3 cm länger. Ich glaube, ich habe gestern ein wirklich aussichtsreiches Brassengewässer für mich entdeckt, dem ich mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen weiteren Besuch abstatten werde. Auch weil das Rahmenprogramm überwältigend war. Zwei Seeadler kreisten mehrfach über dem See, ein Biber ließ über den See treiben und genoß offenkundig die Sonne. Ein wirklich grandioser Tag. Mit dem Karfreitagsbrassen aus der Oste habe ich an diesem Osterwochenende bereits drei Brassen gefangen, die eine 5 vorne stehen haben, ich bin echt zufrieden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342857
> Anhang anzeigen 342858


Absolut toller Bericht @Wuemmehunter !
Und selbstverständlich dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die kurze „Carp Feeder” verglichen mit der Acolyte?




Zur Puddle Chucker carp Feeder 10ft. und Acolyte Feeder plus 9ft.
Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig weil die Rute unterschiedlich lang sind.

Die Puddle ist etwas länger und deshalb auch etwas schwippiger, auch ist das Material nicht so hochmoduliert. Angegeben ist sie mit Schnurklasse bis 6lb, die Acolyte bis 8lb.

Praktisch sind sie etwa gleich stark und bewältigen die gleichen Wurfgewichte.
Mit beiden kann man wunderbar Plötzen, Rotfedern, Döbel usw. angeln.
Die Acolyte ist parabolischer in der Aktion und deshalb hat die Puddlechucker im Handteil etwas mehr Reserven. Das verwundert nicht denn sie ist auch doppelt so dick.

Die Acolyte ist eine High End Rute aus höchstmoduliertem Carbon, die sich anfühlt wie ein Taktstock in der Hand. Da wippt oder wackelt nichts!

Sie ist ultradünn - tatsächlich wie ein Bleistift - und wiegt quasi nix.

Das ist aber für auch ein kleiner Nachteil. Die fast schon spielzeughafte Anmutung macht es mir schwer mit ihr warm zu werden.

Falls ein Ükel sich dafür begeistert, würde wir uns wohl zu einem sehr guten Kurs einig werden.

Edit:  Der Ükel ist gefunden. Bitte seht von weiteren Interessenbekundungen ab.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Gestern waren wir drei Stunden am Bach zum "Scheinangeln"...  
Zwar hatte ich nicht einen Biß, dafür aber einige Verluste.
Es tut so gut endlich wieder länger als ne halbe stunde am Wasser zu sein.
Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich heute überhaupt Angelzeug mitnehmen soll - erscheint mir gerade bei diesen Bedingungen recht zweckfrei...


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zur Puddle Chucker carp Feeder 10ft. und Acolyte Feeder plus 9ft.
> Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig weil die Rute unterschiedlich lang sind.
> 
> Die Puddle ist etwas länger und deshalb auch etwas schwippiger. Angegeben ist sie mit Schnurklasse bis 6lb, die Acolyte bis 8lb.
> 
> Praktisch sind sie etwa gleich stark und bewältigen die gleichen Wurfgewichte.
> Mit beiden kann man wunderbar Plötzen, Rotfedern, Döbel usw. angeln.
> Die Acolyte ist parabolischer in der Aktion und deshalb hat die Puddlechucker im Handteil etwas mehr Reserven. Das verwundert nicht denn sie ist auch doppelt so dick.
> 
> Die Acolyte ist eine High End Rute, die sich anfühlt wie ein Taktstock in der Hand. Da wippt oder wackelt nichts!
> 
> Sie ist ultradünn - tatsächlich wie ein Bleistift - und wiegt quasi nix.
> 
> Das ist aber für auch ein kleiner Nachteil. Die fast schon spielzeughafte Anmutung macht es mir schwer mit ihr warm zu werden.
> 
> Falls ein Ükel sich dafür begeistert, würde wir uns wohl zu einem sehr guten Kurs einig werden.


Finde ich absolut auch! Die Acolyte macht einfach Spaß und fühlt sich absolut wertig an !
Erinnert mich ein wenig an die frühren Shakespeare Ruten ! Man hatte immer ein gutes Gefühl, selbst bei hohen Anforderungen 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Gestern waren wir drei Stunden am Bach zum "Scheinangeln"...
> Zwar hatte ich nicht einen Biß, dafür aber einige Verluste.
> Es tut so gut endlich wieder länger als ne halbe stunde am Wasser zu sein.
> Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich heute überhaupt Angelzeug mitnehmen soll - erscheint mir gerade bei diesen Bedingungen recht zweckfrei...
> Anhang anzeigen 342864
> Anhang anzeigen 342865
> Anhang anzeigen 342866


Was tolle Bilder ,erinnert mich mit Wehmut an  Holland ans Hollandsdeep 
Das war gemein 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Erst mal ein dickes Petri an alle !
> Wenn ich die Barbe von Mario sehe ,traue ich mich kaum meinen Bericht zu schreiben
> Da es mir heute an unseren Stillgewässern wahrscheinlich zu voll war ? ( denke ich )
> Bin ich ein paar Stunden an die Oker ; an einen Abschnitt an dem ich bisher noch nicht geangelt hatte .
> Eine Rute mit Käse auf Barbe und eine mit Maden auf Grund!
> Da ich diesen Abschnitt noch nicht kenne ,hatte ich von vornherein keine großen Erwartungen!
> Barben ,die bei uns in der Region recht selten sind, konnte ich auch keine verhaften, auf Made hatte ich 2 kleine Barsche und ein kleines Rotauge ,also wirklich nix besonderes!  Dieser Abschnitt der Oker ist allerdings recht viel versprechend und dort war ich auch nicht das letzte mal!
> Hab euch mal paar Fotos von unserem Flüsschen gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 342818
> Anhang anzeigen 342819
> Anhang anzeigen 342820
> Anhang anzeigen 342823
> Anhang anzeigen 342824



Der treue Begleiter ist immer dabei.
Schönes Gewässer.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war auch noch ein bissl am Flüsschen heute nachmittag....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342827
> 
> 
> Es gab Plötzen in allen Größen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342828
> Anhang anzeigen 342829
> 
> 
> 
> Zwischendurch latschte so'n Arxxx mit Surfbrett und Paddel über meine Stelle und verscheuchte die Fische......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342830
> 
> 
> Und ne halbe Stunde später wieder auf dem Rückweg.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342831
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr.......immer wenn es gerade ruhig war und anfing zu beißen.
> 
> Naja, einen ansehnlichen Dübel gab es zu guter Letzt auch noch.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342832


  Dickes Petri--


----------



## geomas

Danke für den prima Bericht vom Elbangeln und der Entdeckung des Brasssen-Paradieses, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! Petri zu den Brachsen.

@rhinefisher - tja, also die Flüsse hier sehen doch egtwas anders aus. Schön, daß Du Sonne tanken konntest.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Der treue Begleiter ist immer dabei.
> Schönes Gewässer.


Danke ! 
Ja mein Schatten ist immer dabei! 
Die liebt es draußen zu sitzen und die Natur zu genießen 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Vergleich der kurzen Drennan-Ruten, lieber Prof! 
Seltsamerweise gefallen mir die S7-Ruten optisch eher als die edlen Acolytes (und beide besser als die Vertex-Modelle).
Kam die PuddleCucker auch in einem der praktischen gepolsterten Sleeves?

Meine neute 10ft Bombrute trägt die parabolische Aktion schon im Namen und biegt sich richtig durch.
Lieder fand sich gestern kein Döbel als Tester ein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@MS aus G
Ein dickes Barben Petri zu der Ü70. Solche Fische muss man erstmal fangen.

@Nordlichtangler
Auch an dich ein Petri zu dem Oberpfälzer Rotauge 

@Allen anderen
Auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen Fischer/-innen ein Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen.

Ich war am Freitag und gestern am Wasser und mit teils geteilten Erfolg. Der Freitag verlief recht gut. Angefangen hatte ich wide rim Altwasser mit Brotflocke und Mistwurm. Eine große Brachse lies sich nicht lange Bitten und wanderte an der Semmelrute recht schnell im Kescher. Dannach war erstmal Funkstille. Als dann ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche vorbeischwomm hab ich ihm mal ein paar Flocken meiner Semmel zugeworfen und er hat sich diese gleich eingeschlürft. Das ganze hab ich dann gleich mal mit der Posenrute versucht und er hing darauf hin gleich mal. Es war kein großer und aber mit seinen 59 cm schon recht kampfstark. Nach diesem Karpfen ging dann langezeit nichts mehr und so bin ich an den Hauptfluß gewechselt.
Hier ging es mit der Flocke schon viel besser und ich fing einige Ü40 Brachsen, einige schon mit Laichausschlag. Einen Karpfen mit Ü 50 gab es dann auch noch mal dazwischen. Auf Mistwurm bissen parallel dazu noch kleine Rotaugen und Barsche die bereits noch voller Laich waren. Eigentlich wollte ichs ja mit den Mistwürmern auf einen Aal versuchen nur dazu war das Wasser zu klar.

Am Samstag also gestern war das Wasser noch klarer wie am Freitag und die Sonne schien erbarmungslos ohne eine Wolke vom Himmel.
Bei so einem Wetter war den Fischen wohl nicht nach fressen zu mute und so fing ich gerade mal 3 kleine Güstern und ein Karpfen ging leider noch ab. An der Karpfenrute die ich parallel mit abgelegt hatte gab es am Pellet unr einmal einen Zupfen. Nach 3,5 Stunden in der Sonne mit kleinen Sonnenbrand gings dann auch mal nach Hause. Auf dem Heimweg sah ich dann noch die Karpfen beim Sonnen zu......hätte ich das früher gesehn wäre ich schon früher heim.....Fazit: Draußen war super Wetter nur die Fische wollten nicht so ganz, egal es war trotzdem schön.

Schöne Ostergrüße aus der Oberpfalz  

PS: Ich hatte gestern Scopex Kugeln mit "original Flavour" gefischt


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nein Georg sowas hatte ich noch nicht.Ich hab sowas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sänger Rucksackstuhl mit Lehne günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Sänger Rucksackstuhl mit Lehne günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de



So einen hat mein Kollege auch...
Der hält einige Kilos  aus...


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern Jungs! Zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an alle Ükel, die gestern am Wasser waren! War ja wettermäßig wirklich ein überwältigender Tag.
> Von dem bin Euch auch noch einen Bericht schuldig. Mich hat es ja an die Elbe bei Gorleben gezogen und die Zielmarke hatte ja Fanta mit seinen 100 Fischen vorgegeben. Zugegebenermaßen bin ich da nicht ganz rangekommen, genauer gesagt, fehlten mir 95 Fische.
> Und von den fünf gefangenen waren zwei kleinwüchsige Güstern und drei Grundeln, von denen eine durchaus kapitale Ausmaße hatte. Ihr seht also, ich war nicht wirklich erfolgreich in der Elbe. Aber so ist das manchmal an Angelstellen, die man nicht kennt. Nach drei Stunden habe ich schließlich abgebrochen und den Swim gewechselt. Mit der Karte, die man beim Fischer in Gorleben kaufen kann, lassen sich nicht nur ein großer Elbabschnitt befischen, sondern auch einige große und sehr flache Seen im Bereich des Deichvorlandes. Zu einem solchen bin ich auf Rat einer älteren Dame, mit der meine Frau und ich an der Elbe ins Gespräch gekommen sind, gefahren. Natürlich habe ich zunächst mal gelotet, musste aber feststellen, dass die riesengroße Pfütze wirklich sehr flach war. Im Uferbereich etwa 40 cm weiter draußen so um die 80 cm. Aber die ältere Dame, die dort früher ihrem Mann häufig dorthin zum angeln begleitet hat, berichtete von großen Brassen und vielen Hechten. Glücklicherweise hatte ich einen kleinen Waggler dabei, ich hatte Angst, dass die Futterkörbe im weichen Grund einsinken könnten, und fischte eine meiner Twintips damit im Nahbereich. Köder war zunächst Biomais aus dem Glas, später dann Maden und schließlich eine Kombination aus beidem.  Die zweite Rute ging mit einem 15gr-Körbchen und mit Maden beködert in Richtung Seemitte.
> Wie befürchtet, tat sich nicht. Nicht der kleinste Zupfer, dabei hatte ich erwartet von Kleinfisch überrannt zu werden. Aber diesen Kleinfisch, schien es hier gar nicht zu geben. Ein Werk der vielen Hechte, von denen die ältere Dame berichtete? Nach rund anderthalb Stunden, dann das erste Ausschlagen der Feederspitze. Nicht wirklich heftig, aber schon ein deutlicher Biss, den ich mit einem sanft dosierten Anschlag quittiert habe. Der Widerstand am anderen Ende der Leine hat mich dann doch überrascht. Ein größerer Brassen fühlte sich offenbar gestört und macht ordentlich Gegendruck. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich den makellosen, dickbäuchigen und wirklich wunderschönen Brassen Keschern. Genau 50 Zentimeter! Eine knappe Stunde später, wir wollten gerade anfangen zusammenzupacken, der nächste Ausschlag an der Feederrute. Wieder konnte ich den Fisch haken. Und der fühlte sich sogar noch etwas stärke im Drill an. Es war wieder ein Brassen. Genauso makellos und sogar noch 3 cm länger. Ich glaube, ich habe gestern ein wirklich aussichtsreiches Brassengewässer für mich entdeckt, dem ich mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen weiteren Besuch abstatten werde. Auch weil das Rahmenprogramm überwältigend war. Zwei Seeadler kreisten mehrfach über dem See, ein Biber ließ über den See treiben und genoß offenkundig die Sonne. Ein wirklich grandioser Tag. Mit dem Karfreitagsbrassen aus der Oste habe ich an diesem Osterwochenende bereits drei Brassen gefangen, die eine 5 vorne stehen haben, ich bin echt zufrieden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342857
> Anhang anzeigen 342858


Schöner Bericht 
Schöne Brassen.
Dickes Petri.


----------



## phirania

Allen hier noch ein frohes Osterfest.
Nutzt das gute Wetter noch mal zum angeln und lasst die Seele baumeln am Wasser.
Wünsche gute Fänge und Erholung.
Werde wohl gleich auch noch mal los..


----------



## geomas

Petri zu Deiner beeindruckenden Strecke, @dawurzelsepp ! Und danke für den Bericht!


----------



## geomas

Ich überleg gerade, ob ich wieder den in den letzten Tagen beangelten Flußabschnitt heimsuchen soll oder zu einem anderen kleinen Fluß in der Nähe fahren sollte.

Wäre was ganz anderes von der Umgebung her:





Nebenfluß im Februar





andere Stelle


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Kam die PuddleCucker auch in einem der praktischen gepolsterten Sleeves?



Jupp.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht toll aus Georg aber auch schwer zu beangeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil auch @dawurzelsepp !

Brot geht irgendwie immer und überall.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Ich überleg gerade, ob ich wieder den in den letzten Tagen beangelten Flußabschnitt heimsuchen soll oder zu einem anderen kleinen Fluß in der Nähe fahren sollte.
> 
> Wäre was ganz anderes von der Umgebung her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nebenfluß im Februar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andere Stelle



Sieht gut aus.
Ist aber auch schweres Gelände zum angeln.
Viel Glück.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil auch @dawurzelsepp !
> 
> Brot geht irgendwie immer und überall.


Petri dank. Semmel geht immer und überall 

@geomas 
Da muss ich den Prof recht geben, der Flussabschnitt sieht schwierig zu befischen aus aber warum nicht mal einen Versuch starten ?!?
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## geomas

Danke, ich werd einfach mal los fahren und sehen. Ist alles nicht so ganz weit auseinander. Vielleicht scaue ich doch zu allererst nach einem „Swim”, den ich gestern in der Dämmerung noch kurz angesehen habe.
Heute kommt wieder die Shakespeare Flavia mit und die kurze Darent Valley.
Will an „Zweitrute” Alternativköder wie dicke (Fertig-) Teigmurmeln oder weiche Pellets auslegen.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern Jungs! Zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an alle Ükel, die gestern am Wasser waren! War ja wettermäßig wirklich ein überwältigender Tag.
> Von dem bin Euch auch noch einen Bericht schuldig. Mich hat es ja an die Elbe bei Gorleben gezogen und die Zielmarke hatte ja Fanta mit seinen 100 Fischen vorgegeben. Zugegebenermaßen bin ich da nicht ganz rangekommen, genauer gesagt, fehlten mir 95 Fische.
> Und von den fünf gefangenen waren zwei kleinwüchsige Güstern und drei Grundeln, von denen eine durchaus kapitale Ausmaße hatte. Ihr seht also, ich war nicht wirklich erfolgreich in der Elbe. Aber so ist das manchmal an Angelstellen, die man nicht kennt. Nach drei Stunden habe ich schließlich abgebrochen und den Swim gewechselt. Mit der Karte, die man beim Fischer in Gorleben kaufen kann, lassen sich nicht nur ein großer Elbabschnitt befischen, sondern auch einige große und sehr flache Seen im Bereich des Deichvorlandes. Zu einem solchen bin ich auf Rat einer älteren Dame, mit der meine Frau und ich an der Elbe ins Gespräch gekommen sind, gefahren. Natürlich habe ich zunächst mal gelotet, musste aber feststellen, dass die riesengroße Pfütze wirklich sehr flach war. Im Uferbereich etwa 40 cm weiter draußen so um die 80 cm. Aber die ältere Dame, die dort früher ihrem Mann häufig dorthin zum angeln begleitet hat, berichtete von großen Brassen und vielen Hechten. Glücklicherweise hatte ich einen kleinen Waggler dabei, ich hatte Angst, dass die Futterkörbe im weichen Grund einsinken könnten, und fischte eine meiner Twintips damit im Nahbereich. Köder war zunächst Biomais aus dem Glas, später dann Maden und schließlich eine Kombination aus beidem.  Die zweite Rute ging mit einem 15gr-Körbchen und mit Maden beködert in Richtung Seemitte.
> Wie befürchtet, tat sich nicht. Nicht der kleinste Zupfer, dabei hatte ich erwartet von Kleinfisch überrannt zu werden. Aber diesen Kleinfisch, schien es hier gar nicht zu geben. Ein Werk der vielen Hechte, von denen die ältere Dame berichtete? Nach rund anderthalb Stunden, dann das erste Ausschlagen der Feederspitze. Nicht wirklich heftig, aber schon ein deutlicher Biss, den ich mit einem sanft dosierten Anschlag quittiert habe. Der Widerstand am anderen Ende der Leine hat mich dann doch überrascht. Ein größerer Brassen fühlte sich offenbar gestört und macht ordentlich Gegendruck. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich den makellosen, dickbäuchigen und wirklich wunderschönen Brassen Keschern. Genau 50 Zentimeter! Eine knappe Stunde später, wir wollten gerade anfangen zusammenzupacken, der nächste Ausschlag an der Feederrute. Wieder konnte ich den Fisch haken. Und der fühlte sich sogar noch etwas stärke im Drill an. Es war wieder ein Brassen. Genauso makellos und sogar noch 3 cm länger. Ich glaube, ich habe gestern ein wirklich aussichtsreiches Brassengewässer für mich entdeckt, dem ich mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen weiteren Besuch abstatten werde. Auch weil das Rahmenprogramm überwältigend war. Zwei Seeadler kreisten mehrfach über dem See, ein Biber ließ über den See treiben und genoß offenkundig die Sonne. Ein wirklich grandioser Tag. Mit dem Karfreitagsbrassen aus der Oste habe ich an diesem Osterwochenende bereits drei Brassen gefangen, die eine 5 vorne stehen haben, ich bin echt zufrieden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342857
> Anhang anzeigen 342858


Was für ein toller Angel Bericht und ein dickes Petri !


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Gestern waren wir drei Stunden am Bach zum "Scheinangeln"...
> Zwar hatte ich nicht einen Biß, dafür aber einige Verluste.
> Es tut so gut endlich wieder länger als ne halbe stunde am Wasser zu sein.
> Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich heute überhaupt Angelzeug mitnehmen soll - erscheint mir gerade bei diesen Bedingungen recht zweckfrei...
> Anhang anzeigen 342864
> Anhang anzeigen 342865
> Anhang anzeigen 342866


Was für tolle Bilder und ein netter Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @MS aus G
> Ein dickes Barben Petri zu der Ü70. Solche Fische muss man erstmal fangen.
> 
> @Nordlichtangler
> Auch an dich ein Petri zu dem Oberpfälzer Rotauge
> 
> @Allen anderen
> Auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen Fischer/-innen ein Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen.
> 
> Ich war am Freitag und gestern am Wasser und mit teils geteilten Erfolg. Der Freitag verlief recht gut. Angefangen hatte ich wide rim Altwasser mit Brotflocke und Mistwurm. Eine große Brachse lies sich nicht lange Bitten und wanderte an der Semmelrute recht schnell im Kescher. Dannach war erstmal Funkstille. Als dann ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche vorbeischwomm hab ich ihm mal ein paar Flocken meiner Semmel zugeworfen und er hat sich diese gleich eingeschlürft. Das ganze hab ich dann gleich mal mit der Posenrute versucht und er hing darauf hin gleich mal. Es war kein großer und aber mit seinen 59 cm schon recht kampfstark. Nach diesem Karpfen ging dann langezeit nichts mehr und so bin ich an den Hauptfluß gewechselt.
> Hier ging es mit der Flocke schon viel besser und ich fing einige Ü40 Brachsen, einige schon mit Laichausschlag. Einen Karpfen mit Ü 50 gab es dann auch noch mal dazwischen. Auf Mistwurm bissen parallel dazu noch kleine Rotaugen und Barsche die bereits noch voller Laich waren. Eigentlich wollte ichs ja mit den Mistwürmern auf einen Aal versuchen nur dazu war das Wasser zu klar.
> 
> Am Samstag also gestern war das Wasser noch klarer wie am Freitag und die Sonne schien erbarmungslos ohne eine Wolke vom Himmel.
> Bei so einem Wetter war den Fischen wohl nicht nach fressen zu mute und so fing ich gerade mal 3 kleine Güstern und ein Karpfen ging leider noch ab. An der Karpfenrute die ich parallel mit abgelegt hatte gab es am Pellet unr einmal einen Zupfen. Nach 3,5 Stunden in der Sonne mit kleinen Sonnenbrand gings dann auch mal nach Hause. Auf dem Heimweg sah ich dann noch die Karpfen beim Sonnen zu......hätte ich das früher gesehn wäre ich schon früher heim.....Fazit: Draußen war super Wetter nur die Fische wollten nicht so ganz, egal es war trotzdem schön.
> 
> Schöne Ostergrüße aus der Oberpfalz
> 
> PS: Ich hatte gestern Scopex Kugeln mit "original Flavour" gefischt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342868


Petri zu Deiner Strecke, und danke für den netten Bericht!


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Gestern waren wir drei Stunden am Bach zum "Scheinangeln"...
> Zwar hatte ich nicht einen Biß, dafür aber einige Verluste.
> Es tut so gut endlich wieder länger als ne halbe stunde am Wasser zu sein.
> Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich heute überhaupt Angelzeug mitnehmen soll - erscheint mir gerade bei diesen Bedingungen recht zweckfrei...
> Anhang anzeigen 342864
> Anhang anzeigen 342865
> Anhang anzeigen 342866


Warum zweckfrei?
Ich hab bei Niedrigwasser am Rhein tatsächlich richtig gute Erfahrungen gemacht - man muss halt andere Stellen als sonst befischen. Plötzlich sind neue Kiesbänke beangelbar und man kann am Fuß so mancher Steinpackung sitzen, so man denn runter kommt ... die meisten Buhnen sind halt nicht mehr so interessant - aber gerade die richtig tiefen können jetzt Hotspots sein 
Groetjes


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
viel Glück und Erfolg Georg. Genieße das schöne Wetter.


----------



## geomas

Der zweite Döbel des Tages ist kein Riese, aber mein erster mit nem echten Kreishaken (Mustad Demon Circle) gefangener. Der wollte mich verarxxxen. Netter Versuch.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> *Was ich mir immer mal wieder für den Ükel vorgenommen hatte, war ein kräftiger ausführlicher Rant über die herrliche Wirkung weidenbestandener Flussufer auf die Psyche des Anglers und die tollen ANgelmöglichkeiten die deren überhängende Zweige bieten, und zwar in Abgrenzung zu den schrecklichen Erlen, deren verholzte Fruchtstände mit Sicherheit die Schlimmsten Schnurfresser der Welt sind- und zwar das ganze Jahr über. Ein boshafter, nerviger Baum, von häßlichem Wuchs und ein Feind beschaulichen Angels. Und in meiner Gegend allzu häufig: Erlen, Erlen und keine Weiden.


Danke für die lieben Ostergrüße, lieber Minimax!

Aber bezüglich der Erlen muss ich dir etwas wiedersprechen, ist es doch die Erle, bzw. deren Holz, was dem Fisch beim Räuchern neben der Buche feinen Geschmack und eine tolle Farbe gibt...

Liebe Grüße & Petri

Wolfgang


----------



## geomas

Nummer drei, ein kleiner, nahm nen Shrimp&Krill Softpellet.  Stand Big Fish auf der Dose. Reklamation!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> und zwar in Abgrenzung zu den schrecklichen Erlen, deren verholzte Fruchtstände mit Sicherheit die Schlimmsten Schnurfresser der Welt sind- und zwar das ganze Jahr über. Ein boshafter, nerviger Baum, von häßlichem Wuchs und ein Feind beschaulichen Angels. Und in meiner Gegend allzu häufig: Erlen, Erlen und keine Weiden.





Skott schrieb:


> Aber bezüglich der Erlen muss ich dir etwas wiedersprechen, ist es doch die Erle, bzw. deren Holz, was dem Fisch beim Räuchern neben der Buche feinen Geschmack und eine tolle Farbe gibt...


Also, habt ihr beide genau recht: Abgeholzt und geschreddert gehört sie ... 

Es gibt was noch nervigeres: Die Raub-Fichten am Wasser ...


----------



## Slappy

2h am Weiher.
Nullnummer. An der Oberfläche war immer wieder einiges los. Räuber scheinen auch schon aktiv zu sein. Die Bisse die kamen, waren so zaghaft, da hatte ich keine Chance....


----------



## MS aus G

Erstmal ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Dann wünsche ich allen Ükel ein frohes Osterfest, vor allem Gesundheit!!!

Den Angelnden noch viel Glück heute!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> 2h am Weiher.
> Nullnummer. An der Oberfläche war immer wieder einiges los. Räuber scheinen auch schon aktiv zu sein. Die Bisse die kamen, waren so zaghaft, da hatte ich keine Chance....
> Anhang anzeigen 342914
> Anhang anzeigen 342915


Wenn der alte Schmodder so schön steigt, ist es auch nicht die beste Zeit. Das zehrt doch enorm den Sauerstoff...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Nummer drei, ein kleiner, nahm nen Shrimp&Krill Softpellet.  Stand Big Fish auf der Dose. Reklamation!!


Geht doch gut los,mach weiter so Georg.Petri


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> 2h am Weiher.
> Nullnummer. An der Oberfläche war immer wieder einiges los. Räuber scheinen auch schon aktiv zu sein. Die Bisse die kamen, waren so zaghaft, da hatte ich keine Chance....
> Anhang anzeigen 342914
> Anhang anzeigen 342915
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Dafür hastest du schönes Wetter. Schönes Gewässer und Bilder.Petri


----------



## Wuemmehunter

It‘s breamtime, auch an der Wümme. Der nächste Ü50 Fisch.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> It‘s breamtime, auch an der Wümme. Der nächste Ü50 Fisch.


Dickes Petri Wuemmehunter. Schönes Bild. Ein Ü50 Fisch ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Jason

Petri @Wuemmehunter schöner Brocken. Sind bei dir Gewitter aufgezogen? Nur den Wolken nach. Bei uns sollte es heute Regen mit Gewitter geben. Fehlanzeige. Hier ist alles so trocken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, die ersten Tropfen sind schon gefallen.  Aber ein Gewitter wird es wohl nicht.


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn der alte Schmodder so schön steigt, ist es auch nicht die beste Zeit. Das zehrt doch enorm den Sauerstoff...


Das ist alles von den Bäumen. 
Zusätzlich war der Zufluss unterbrochen da sich die verrohrung gelöst hatte. Hab die letzten 2 Tage immer geschaut und alle zu und abflüsse sauber gemacht. Der gesamte Teich war bedeckt und das sehr dick. So wie es heute ist. Bin ich sehr zufrieden. Und wie gesagt, Fische waren da und auch aktiv. Nur nicht am Haken. 
Dennoch schön das Wetter genossen und in Ruhe zwei mir genehmigt


----------



## Andal

Baumwichse ist fast noch schlimmer ... besonders wenn man Geflecht fischt.


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> Baumwichse ist fast noch schlimmer ... besonders wenn man Geflecht fischt.


Da bin ich bei dir. War schon teilweise sehr nervig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil euch allen!
Schön dass es bei fast allen so gut beißt.



Ich bin heute nicht los - Ostern mit Familie.....


----------



## MS aus G

Ja, nee ist klar! Mit Frau "Acolyte" hast Du ganz viele "Tubertinis"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## daci7

#treerant



Skott schrieb:


> Danke für die lieben Ostergrüße, lieber Minimax!
> 
> Aber bezüglich der Erlen muss ich dir etwas wiedersprechen, ist es doch die Erle, bzw. deren Holz, was dem Fisch beim Räuchern neben der Buche feinen Geschmack und eine tolle Farbe gibt...
> 
> Liebe Grüße & Petri
> 
> Wolfgang


Lieber @Minimax,
Da muss ich mich wohl Skott anschließen.
Die Erle gehört einfach an ein Wassergebiet wie Arsch auf Eimer. Das Holz ist gar wunderbar im Rotton und schenkt uns dazu noch schmackhaften Rauch. Da verschmerze ich es gern, das sie mir mit ihren knorrigen Fingern ab und zu mal eine Montage klaut.
Klar - es sind keine leichten Frohnaturen wie Weiden oder gar festlich geschmückt wie Trauerweiden (der Name passt auch mal garnicht- aber in vielen Kulturen ist es ja auch eher der Hochzeitsbaum). Es sind halt knotige Charaktere die jedem Sumpf erst zum Sumpf machen.
Der häufigste, wiederlichste und fieseste Halunke am Wasser bleiben doch wohl der gemeine Holunder. Lockt mit nektarsüßen kitschigen Blüten zum Frühling die einen seifigen Gelee ergeben oder mit denen jede zweite Landfrau vergeblich versucht die klebrige Süße ihres Hugos zu kaschieren.
Im Sommer wachsen ihm Früchte mit garstigem Geschmack und giftigen Schein. Und sein Holz ist so hohl und weich, dass es zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist. Dazu kommt ein krüppeliges Aussehen welches jedes Landschaftsbild trübt und ein Schnellwuchs der an wuchernde Tumore erinnert. Da guckt man mal 1-2 Jahre nicht hin und schon ist der Platz weg.
Just my 2 Cents
Groetjes


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter und allen anderen natürlich auch. Aber die Brassen sind schon ganz schöne Klopper....mein lieber Scholli.

Heute vormittag war ich auch am Bach, ab morgen ist da für zwei Wochen no fishing.
Einmal mit Laufblei und Teig, probiert habe ich Haken von 8 bis 16, der einzige Biss war ausgerechnet auf den 8er Haken: ein 15cm Rotauge. Stimmt nicht ganz, später hat noch ein Plötz auf den 16er gebissen.

Nebenbei habe ich mit der Ministippe ein paar Ukelei und noch mehr Plötzen gehakt. Hauchdünne Schnur und 20er Haken. Das Foto zeigt einen solchen Winzling mit einer Scheibe 6mm Breadpunch. 
Kurz vorm Heimgehen habe ich die Reste vom Brot an die Stippmontage und am Ufer treibenlassen, man konnte die Ukels beim Fressen beobachten, die gebärden sich eher wie Salmler oder Barsche und weniger wie Cypriniden. Coole Fische sind das!


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter und allen anderen natürlich auch. Aber die Brassen sind schon ganz schöne Klopper....mein lieber Scholli.
> 
> Heute vormittag war ich auch am Bach, ab morgen ist da für zwei Wochen no fishing.
> Einmal mit Laufblei und Teig, probiert habe ich Haken von 8 bis 16, der einzige Biss war ausgerechnet auf den 8er Haken: ein 15cm Rotauge. Stimmt nicht ganz, später hat noch ein Plötz auf den 16er gebissen.
> 
> Nebenbei habe ich mit der Ministippe ein paar Ukelei und noch mehr Plötzen gehakt. Hauchdünne Schnur und 20er Haken. Das Foto zeigt einen solchen Winzling mit einer Scheibe 6mm Breadpunch.
> Kurz vorm Heimgehen habe ich die Reste vom Brot an die Stippmontage und am Ufer treibenlassen, man konnte die Ukels beim Fressen beobachten, die gebärden sich eher wie Salmler oder Barsche und weniger wie Cypriniden. Coole Fische sind das!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342943
> Anhang anzeigen 342944


Petri,schöne Fotos.


----------



## Ukel

Zunächst einmal Frohe Ostern an die Ükels und allen Fängern ein dickes Petri, ein paar schöne Fische durften ja frische Luft schnuppern. Bei mir war heute Ostern mit Familie, Garten und Grillen angesagt, war auch sehr schön.
Gestern war ich noch mal an der gleichen Stelle am Kanal wie Donnerstag. Hatte ich geschrieben, dass der MLK eine Zicke sein kann? Hätte ich wohl nicht tun sollen, denn gestern hat er sich daran gehalten. Der Start war erstmal gut, schon beim Anfüttern  der erste Biss, ein handlanges Rotauge, danach eine Ukelei und zwei Fehlbisse, das war’s dann erstmal. Weder auf Feederrute noch Stippe tat sich etwas. Erst nach anderthalb Stunden wieder mal ein zaghafter Biss an der Stippe, immerhin ein 25er Brassen. Gleich danach am Feeder eine 15er Brasse und noch ein 25er an der Stippe. Das war’s dann wieder, ein Stunde Pause und endlich noch ein paar Bisse und kleine Fische, jedoch kein Vergleich zu Donnerstag, wein hinter den Erwartungen zurückgeblieben. Allerdings, wenn ich einige andere Berichte vom Samstag lese, scheint es an vielen Orten nicht so toll gewesen sein.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch frohe Ostern und Petri an alle uekels.
Meine Wenigkeit war am Karfreitag für knappe 3 Stunden am Wasser und was soll ich sagen, die ersten beiden Fische 2020 wurden gefangen, es ist eine richtige Erleichterung entschneidert zu sein
Einen Bericht mit Fotos gibt's am Dienstag


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> #treerant
> 
> 
> Lieber @Minimax,
> Da muss ich mich wohl Skott anschließen.
> Die Erle gehört einfach an ein Wassergebiet wie Arsch auf Eimer. Das Holz ist gar wunderbar im Rotton und schenkt uns dazu noch schmackhaften Rauch. Da verschmerze ich es gern, das sie mir mit ihren knorrigen Fingern ab und zu mal eine Montage klaut.
> Klar - es sind keine leichten Frohnaturen wie Weiden oder gar festlich geschmückt wie Trauerweiden (der Name passt auch mal garnicht- aber in vielen Kulturen ist es ja auch eher der Hochzeitsbaum). Es sind halt knotige Charaktere die jedem Sumpf erst zum Sumpf machen.
> Der häufigste, wiederlichste und fieseste Halunke am Wasser bleiben doch wohl der gemeine Holunder. Lockt mit nektarsüßen kitschigen Blüten zum Frühling die einen seifigen Gelee ergeben oder mit denen jede zweite Landfrau vergeblich versucht die klebrige Süße ihres Hugos zu kaschieren.
> Im Sommer wachsen ihm Früchte mit garstigem Geschmack und giftigen Schein. Und sein Holz ist so hohl und weich, dass es zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist. Dazu kommt ein krüppeliges Aussehen welches jedes Landschaftsbild trübt und ein Schnellwuchs der an wuchernde Tumore erinnert. Da guckt man mal 1-2 Jahre nicht hin und schon ist der Platz weg.
> Just my 2 Cents
> Groetjes


Ist's nicht einerlei, welch Gehölz uns die Montage frisst?


----------



## Hering 58

Petri an alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren.

Ich wünsche allen hier noch ein frohes Osterfest, aber vor allem Gesundheit!


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Ist's nicht einerlei, welch Gehölz uns die Montage frisst?


Besonders da es im Endeffekt ja eigendlich immer eigenes Verschulden ist - in den seltensten Fällen wächst der Baum ja gerade in den Wurf*.
Das macht es ja so ärgerlich.

*Wobei ich das einem elenden Holundergestrüpp durchaus zutrauen würde. Hinterhältige Biester!


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> in den seltensten Fällen wächst der Baum ja gerade in den Wurf*.


  - Ganz selten. Wobei es ja Ewigzieler gibt, denen der Haken rostig wird, bis sie sich endlich zum Wurf entschließen - und am Ende landet alles doch nur irgendwo...!


----------



## Tikey0815

Soo, heute konnte ich endlich mal 3 Stunden an der Lippe verbringen.









Abgesehen davon, dass ich die meisten meiner Vorfächer vergessen hatte, ich hatte zum Glück noch ein paar 18er dabei, hatte ich ein paar richtig entspannte Stunden und konnte mit meiner Shimano Wincklepicker ganze 8 Grundeln an Land ziehen   
Genialer Weise bekam ich nach ner Weile auch Besuch:




Kurz vorher hatte ich eine Handvoll Mais ausgeworfen und der Schwan hat sich wie bekloppt darauf gestützt und hat mich regelrecht belagert, daher hab ich danach auf Füttern verzichtet. 
Trotzdem und auch gerade deshalb war ich total Happy am Wasser zu sein und bin dann kurz vor Dämmerung wieder heim.
Evtl schaff ich es morgen nochmal.... hoffentlich


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, heute konnte ich endlich mal 3 Stunden an der Lippe verbringen.
> Anhang anzeigen 342959
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342960
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich die meisten meiner Vorfächer vergessen hatte, ich hatte zum Glück noch ein paar 18er dabei, hatte ich ein paar richtig entspannte Stunden und konnte mit meiner Shimano Wincklepicker ganze 8 Grundeln an Land ziehen
> Genialer Weise bekam ich nach ner Weile auch Besuch:
> Anhang anzeigen 342961
> 
> Kurz vorher hatte ich eine Handvoll Mais ausgeworfen und der Schwan hat sich wie bekloppt darauf gestützt und hat mich regelrecht belagert, daher hab ich danach auf Füttern verzichtet.
> Trotzdem und auch gerade deshalb war ich total Happy am Wasser zu sein und bin dann kurz vor Dämmerung wieder heim.
> Evtl schaff ich es morgen nochmal.... hoffentlich


Schöner Bericht und Bilder.Bei dem wetter hattest du bestimmt Spaß.


----------



## phirania

Auch heute war es wieder der See. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
und die üblichen Rotaugen.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Auch heute war es wieder der See.
> Anhang anzeigen 342967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und die üblichen Rotaugen.


Petri Kalle,schöner See.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil den glücklichen Fängern des Ostersonntages!

Ich war doch nicht bei dem „Waldflüßchen”, sondern wieder am Oberlauf der Warnow.
Daß die Döbel mir gestern die kalte schuppige Schulter gezeigt haben ließ mich nicht ruhen.

Hab als erstes eine „neue Stelle” angetestet, die ich mir gestern spät abends noch ausgeguckt hatte.
Ziemlich weit weg von der Straße, eine elende Schlepperei, aber was solls. Brotflocken am Haar, heute wieder mit ner sehr simplen Durchlaufmontage und großen Haken. Das Brot war maximal 2 Minuten im Wasser, da gabs energische Zupfer an der Bibberspitze der Darent Valley, dann zog die Spitze gleich rum - Fisch! Seltsam: der erste Wurf brachte in den letzten Tagen meist gleich einen Fisch.

Der erste Döbel des Tages war 30cm groß oder klein, habe dann an dieser Stelle noch weitergeangelt, aber es tat sich nichts mehr.

Also Umzug etwa 30m weiter, eine winzige Lücke im Rohr. Es gab auch schnell Bisse, aber nie hing der Fisch. Hmm. Nach bestimmt einem Dutzend Fehlbissen hab ich dann den erwähnten Mustad Demon Circle Gr. 8 montiert, auf das Haar mit Quickstop kamen wieder ein paar Flocken.






Ausgeworfen, Rute abgelegt, wieder die typischen Zupfer, dann war die zierliche Darent Valley krumm (man soll bei Kreishaken keinen Anschlag setzen) und nach kurzem Hin und her war Döbel Nr. 2 im Kescher.






37cm und ziemlich sauer

Hab es dort dann aus Neugier mal mit Softpellets probiert, Geschmacksrichtung „Shrimp&Krill” oder so. Erst am Haar hinter dem Kreishaken, da gabs dann wieder einen heftigen Selbsthakbiß, später an einem Gamakatsu Feeder-Kreishaken direkt angeködert. Auch damit hats geklappt. Die Bisse waren wirklich sehenswert, auch wenn die Fische nicht groß waren.






Später gab es an einer anderen Stelle noch einen Döbel und eine Güster (die auf einen Rest von Curry-Tulip).

Die Kreishaken saßen alle im Maulwinkel, ließen sich allerdings schwerer lösen als normale Haken.


Den ganzen Tag über waren Rehe auf der Wiese gegenüber, der Eisvogel kam mehrfach vorbei, in der Dämmerung schwamm ein Nutria übert die Warnow, um gemütlich auf irgendetwas herumzukauen (Wurzeln?).


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - einen Rest Curry-Tulip hab ich immer noch. Und heute war Bastelstunde am Wasser angesagt.

Ziel: FF-Würfel sollen gut am Haar halten. 
Problem: das dünne Haar schneidet sich schnell durch das weiche Frühstücksfleisch.
Lösung: knochentrockene Schilfrohre (dünne auswählen) sammeln oder schneiden, in kurze Stücke von FF-Würfel-Länge kappen und die Röhrchen ins FF drücken.
Haar mit Quickstop durch das Röhrchen schieben - Bingo!





Das ist übrigens eine der lobend erwähnten Avid Carp Bait Tubs mit „Tray”-Einsatz. Ich mag die Dinger.





Curry-Tulip mit Röhrchen - „Würfel” bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen!






Hält wirklich gut.


----------



## Andal

Was bei FF auch gut funktioniert, ist wenn man sich mit einem Locheisen Plättchen aus einer steifen Prospekthülle stanzt und die dann zwischen FF und den eigentlichen Boiliestopper gibt. Die bleiben auch so gut wie immer am Haar hängen und bringen kein Plastik ins Gewässer ein.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - einen Rest Curry-Tulip hab ich immer noch. Und heute war Bastelstunde am Wasser angesagt.
> 
> Ziel: FF-Würfel sollen gut am Haar halten.
> Problem: das dünne Haar schneidet sich schnell durch das weiche Frühstücksfleisch.
> Lösung: knochentrockene Schilfrohre (dünne auswählen) sammeln oder schneiden, in kurze Stücke von FF-Würfel-Länge kappen und die Röhrchen ins FF drücken.
> Haar mit Quickstop durch das Röhrchen schieben - Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist übrigens eine der lobend erwähnten Avid Carp Bait Tubs mit „Tray”-Einsatz. Ich mag die Dinger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curry-Tulip mit Röhrchen - „Würfel” bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hält wirklich gut.


Ein sehr netter Bericht und schöne Fotos-Petri


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Was bei FF auch gut funktioniert, ist wenn man sich mit einem Locheisen Plättchen aus einer steifen Prospekthülle stanzt und die dann zwischen FF und den eigentlichen Boiliestopper gibt. Die bleiben auch so gut wie immer am Haar hängen und bringen kein Plastik ins Gewässer ein.



Gute Idee!

Mittlerweile nutze ich kaum noch klassische Stopper, sondern viel lieber die Quickstops. Total praktisch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des Ostersonntags ! Viele schöne Fische ,tolle Berichte und sehr schöne Fotos 

@geomas ,ich hatte es glaube ich schon mal geschrieben?
Wenn ich Tulip an Haar befestigen möchte, wälze ich Tulipwürfel in einem Gemisch aus Currypulver und Zucker und brate die würfel scharf an !
Das Zucker karamellisiert dadurch und das Curry entfaltet stärker das Aroma .
Durch das karamellisierte Zucker ist die Außenhaut der Tulipwürfel fester und hält länger am Haken!  Wichtig ist, kurz und scharf anbraten. ....
Musste mal mit einer alten Pfanne testen 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal Frohe Ostern an die Ükels und allen Fängern ein dickes Petri, ein paar schöne Fische durften ja frische Luft schnuppern. Bei mir war heute Ostern mit Familie, Garten und Grillen angesagt, war auch sehr schön.
> Gestern war ich noch mal an der gleichen Stelle am Kanal wie Donnerstag. Hatte ich geschrieben, dass der MLK eine Zicke sein kann? Hätte ich wohl nicht tun sollen, denn gestern hat er sich daran gehalten. Der Start war erstmal gut, schon beim Anfüttern  der erste Biss, ein handlanges Rotauge, danach eine Ukelei und zwei Fehlbisse, das war’s dann erstmal. Weder auf Feederrute noch Stippe tat sich etwas. Erst nach anderthalb Stunden wieder mal ein zaghafter Biss an der Stippe, immerhin ein 25er Brassen. Gleich danach am Feeder eine 15er Brasse und noch ein 25er an der Stippe. Das war’s dann wieder, ein Stunde Pause und endlich noch ein paar Bisse und kleine Fische, jedoch kein Vergleich zu Donnerstag, wein hinter den Erwartungen zurückgeblieben. Allerdings, wenn ich einige andere Berichte vom Samstag lese, scheint es an vielen Orten nicht so toll gewesen sein.


Mich hat der MLK auch schon geärgert wie kaum ein anderes Gewässer! 
Hab da zwar auch schon sehr schöne Fische raus geholt, aber auch unzählige male geschneidert ,gerade am Anfang! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Morgen soll es erstmal einen richtigen Temperatursturz geben. Die Fahrt zur Oberwarnow klemm ich mir. 
Vielleicht sehe ich mal am Fluß nebenan (Unterwarnow - offiziell Küstengewässer) nach den Plötz. Hab ja frische Maden und Pinkies.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Kalle,schöner See.


Bin verliebt in meinen See.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man schon ums Verrecken keinen Schlaf findet, dann kann man ausnahmsweise auch mal richtig früh angeln gehen. Mal sehen, ob ein fischen draus wird.


----------



## Mescalero

#DIY Köder

Was tut unser Innenminister, wenn er keinen Dienst in Berlin hat? Er fliegt nach England, um unter anderer Identität zu angeln und Youtube-Videos zu drehen.

„Fishing with Den“ - ich bin zufällig über diesen Kanal gestolpert und mag die pragmatische Art und Weise, Den bastelt auch Floats und macht andere Sachen selbst. Für die meisten Ükelianer ist das alles nichts Neues aber vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Frischlinge wie mich.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Mescalero 
@geomas 
@phirania 
@Racklinger 
@rest 

danke für eure Berichte  und Petri zu den Gefangenen Fischen.

Ich war gestern wegen meines Sonnenbrand vom Samstag mal nicht am Wasser will es heute aber mal wider versuchen. Auf was ich’s versuche keine Ahnung da schaue ich noch wie das Wetter jetzt wird.

@geomas 
Cooler Oldschool rutenhalter


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages!

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Waller Michel

Sooo ,da es heute Nacht noch sehr warm war ,habe ich dem Wetterbericht keinen Glauben geschenkt und bin trotzdem ans Wasser! 
Bewaffneten mit Stoffjacke und Pullover darunter......
Es ist bei uns eiskalt und starker Wind ,einfach unangenehm hier zu sitzen! 
Nachdem ich bisher noch keinen einzigsten Biss hatte und das Gefühl ich sitze mit freiem Oberkörper im Wind, werde ich jetzt zwei Flaggen schenken!  Einmal die französische und einmal die weise !
Ich fahre jetzt heim und werde Zuhause meine Stullen am Tisch genießen 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> It‘s breamtime, auch an der Wümme. Der nächste Ü50 Fisch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Eine peinliche Situation in die ich mich heute selbst reinmanöveriert habe möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten! 
Ich war mit Sitzkiepe und Stippe an der Oker und hatte gerade angefangen zu Angeln !
Kommt ein älterer Herr den Weg entlang, bleibt in gebührendem Abstand stehen und fragt mich obs nicht zu kalt sei heute morgen? 
Ich erwiederte mit einm " hmmm "
Und zog dabei instinktiv den Reißverschluss meiner Jacke hoch, das Kinn dabei in Richtung Jacke !
Waaas passiert natürlich?  Ich klemme mir dabei den Bart im Reißverschluss ein 
Unter mäßigen schmerzen, versuche ich den Reißverschluss zu öffnen, der sich natürlich verklemmt hatte. 
Der ältere Herr ,setzte während dessen sein Gespräch weiter fort und ich antwortete mit schmerzverzerrter Stimme sehr kurz und bündig! 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hoffte ich noch, das er es nicht mitbekommen würde! 
Kurz drauf fragte Er mich jedoch ob alles in Ordnung wäre 
Nach empfundenen 5 Minuten zärren am Reißverschluss, war es mir denn zu heftig mit den Schmerzen und ich riß den Reißverschluss von unten mit Gewalt auf um mich wieder aus meiner misslichen Lage zu befreien! 

Welch peinliches Unterfangen !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> It‘s breamtime, auch an der Wümme. Der nächste Ü50 Fisch.





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Eine peinliche Situation in die ich mich heute selbst reinmanöveriert habe möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten!
> Ich war mit Sitzkiepe und Stippe an der Oker und hatte gerade angefangen zu Angeln !
> Kommt ein älterer Herr den Weg entlang, bleibt in gebührendem Abstand stehen und fragt mich obs nicht zu kalt sei heute morgen?
> Ich erwiederte mit einm " hmmm "
> Und zog dabei instinktiv den Reißverschluss meiner Jacke hoch, das Kinn dabei in Richtung Jacke !
> Waaas passiert natürlich?  Ich klemme mir dabei den Bart im Reißverschluss ein
> Unter mäßigen schmerzen, versuche ich den Reißverschluss zu öffnen, der sich natürlich verklemmt hatte.
> Der ältere Herr ,setzte während dessen sein Gespräch weiter fort und ich antwortete mit schmerzverzerrter Stimme sehr kurz und bündig!
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hoffte ich noch, das er es nicht mitbekommen würde!
> Kurz drauf fragte Er mich jedoch ob alles in Ordnung wäre
> Nach empfundenen 5 Minuten zärren am Reißverschluss, war es mir denn zu heftig mit den Schmerzen und ich riß den Reißverschluss von unten mit Gewalt auf um mich wieder aus meiner misslichen Lage zu befreien!
> 
> Welch peinliches Unterfangen !
> 
> LG Michael



Der Bart ist aber noch dran...
Oder.?


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Der Bart ist aber noch dran...
> Oder.?


Ja isser  die alternative wäre gewesen den Bart zu stutzen  da war mir ne kaputte Jacke aber lieber


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, heute konnte ich endlich mal 3 Stunden an der Lippe verbringen.
> Anhang anzeigen 342959
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342960
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich die meisten meiner Vorfächer vergessen hatte, ich hatte zum Glück noch ein paar 18er dabei, hatte ich ein paar richtig entspannte Stunden und konnte mit meiner Shimano Wincklepicker ganze 8 Grundeln an Land ziehen
> Genialer Weise bekam ich nach ner Weile auch Besuch:
> Anhang anzeigen 342961
> 
> Kurz vorher hatte ich eine Handvoll Mais ausgeworfen und der Schwan hat sich wie bekloppt darauf gestützt und hat mich regelrecht belagert, daher hab ich danach auf Füttern verzichtet.
> Trotzdem und auch gerade deshalb war ich total Happy am Wasser zu sein und bin dann kurz vor Dämmerung wieder heim.
> Evtl schaff ich es morgen nochmal.... hoffentlich



Petri.
Über die Grundeln hätte der Schwan sich auch gefreut....


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sooo ,da es heute Nacht noch sehr warm war ,habe ich dem Wetterbericht keinen Glauben geschenkt und bin trotzdem ans Wasser!
> Bewaffneten mit Stoffjacke und Pullover darunter......
> Es ist bei uns eiskalt und starker Wind ,einfach unangenehm hier zu sitzen!
> Nachdem ich bisher noch keinen einzigsten Biss hatte und das Gefühl ich sitze mit freiem Oberkörper im Wind, werde ich jetzt zwei Flaggen schenken!  Einmal die französische und einmal die weise !
> Ich fahre jetzt heim und werde Zuhause meine Stullen am Tisch genießen
> 
> LG Michael


Schade Michi,aber bei uns ist das Wetter auch nicht besser.Haben die Stullen geschmeckt.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil den glücklichen Fängern des Ostersonntages!
> 
> Ich war doch nicht bei dem „Waldflüßchen”, sondern wieder am Oberlauf der Warnow.
> Daß die Döbel mir gestern die kalte schuppige Schulter gezeigt haben ließ mich nicht ruhen.
> 
> Hab als erstes eine „neue Stelle” angetestet, die ich mir gestern spät abends noch ausgeguckt hatte.
> Ziemlich weit weg von der Straße, eine elende Schlepperei, aber was solls. Brotflocken am Haar, heute wieder mit ner sehr simplen Durchlaufmontage und großen Haken. Das Brot war maximal 2 Minuten im Wasser, da gabs energische Zupfer an der Bibberspitze der Darent Valley, dann zog die Spitze gleich rum - Fisch! Seltsam: der erste Wurf brachte in den eltzten Tagen meist gleich einen Fisch.
> 
> Der erste Döbel des Tages war 30cm groß oder klein, habe dann an dieser Stelle noch weitergeangelt, aber es tat sich nichts mehr.
> 
> Also Umzug etwa 30m weiter, eine winzige Lücke im Rohr. Es gab auch schnell Bisse, aber nie hing der Fisch. Hmm. Nach bestimmt einem Dutzend Fehlbissen hab ich dann den erwähnten Mustad Demon Circle Gr. 8 montiert, auf das Haar mit Quickstop kamen wieder ein paar Flocken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausgeworfen, Rute abgelegt, wieder die typischen Zupfer, dann war die zierliche Darent Valley krumm (man soll bei Kreishaken keinen Anschlag setzen) und nach kurzem Hin und her war Döbel Nr. 2 im Kescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37cm und ziemlich sauer
> 
> Hab es dort dann aus Neugier mal mit Softpellets probiert, Geschmacksrichtung „Shrimp&Krill” oder so. Erst am Haar hinter dem Kreishaken, da gabs dann wieder einen heftigen Selbsthakbiß, später an einem Gamakatsu Feeder-Kreishaken direkt angeködert. Auch damit hats geklappt. Die Bisse waren wirklich sehenswert, auch wenn die Fische nicht groß waren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Später gab es an einer anderen Stelle noch einen Döbel und eine Güster (die auf einen Rest von Curry-Tulip).
> 
> Die Kreishaken saßen alle im Maulwinkel, ließen sich allerdings schwerer lösen als normale Haken.
> 
> 
> Den ganzen Tag über waren Rehe auf der Wiese gegenüber, der Eisvogel kam mehrfach vorbei, in der Dämmerung schwamm ein Nutria übert die Warnow, um gemütlich auf irgendetwas herumzukauen (Wurzeln?).


Wunderschöner Bericht
Liest sich als wäre man Live mit dabei..
Dickes Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schade Michi,aber bei uns ist das Wetter auch nicht besser.Haben die Stullen geschmeckt.


Ja Zuhause dann 
Hatte echt eiskalte Flossen 
Und die Jacke flatterte dann im Wind ....
Aber kaum 10 Min Zuhause, ist der Wind merklich weniger geworden 
Langsam fällt einem Daheim die Decke auf den Kopf, hoffe das sich alles langsam normalisiert und Angeln auch vom Wetter her bald in vollem Umfang möglich ist 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Eine peinliche Situation in die ich mich heute selbst reinmanöveriert habe möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten!
> Ich war mit Sitzkiepe und Stippe an der Oker und hatte gerade angefangen zu Angeln !
> Kommt ein älterer Herr den Weg entlang, bleibt in gebührendem Abstand stehen und fragt mich obs nicht zu kalt sei heute morgen?
> Ich erwiederte mit einm " hmmm "
> Und zog dabei instinktiv den Reißverschluss meiner Jacke hoch, das Kinn dabei in Richtung Jacke !
> Waaas passiert natürlich?  Ich klemme mir dabei den Bart im Reißverschluss ein
> Unter mäßigen schmerzen, versuche ich den Reißverschluss zu öffnen, der sich natürlich verklemmt hatte.
> Der ältere Herr ,setzte während dessen sein Gespräch weiter fort und ich antwortete mit schmerzverzerrter Stimme sehr kurz und bündig!
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hoffte ich noch, das er es nicht mitbekommen würde!
> Kurz drauf fragte Er mich jedoch ob alles in Ordnung wäre
> Nach empfundenen 5 Minuten zärren am Reißverschluss, war es mir denn zu heftig mit den Schmerzen und ich riß den Reißverschluss von unten mit Gewalt auf um mich wieder aus meiner misslichen Lage zu befreien!
> 
> Welch peinliches Unterfangen !
> 
> LG Michael


Sei froh dass du nicht pinkeln musstes.


----------



## phirania

Schweinekalt ist es geworden,10 Grad kälter als gestern.
Echt Ekelhaft...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Eine peinliche Situation in die ich mich heute selbst reinmanöveriert habe möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten!
> Ich war mit Sitzkiepe und Stippe an der Oker und hatte gerade angefangen zu Angeln !
> Kommt ein älterer Herr den Weg entlang, bleibt in gebührendem Abstand stehen und fragt mich obs nicht zu kalt sei heute morgen?
> Ich erwiederte mit einm " hmmm "
> Und zog dabei instinktiv den Reißverschluss meiner Jacke hoch, das Kinn dabei in Richtung Jacke !
> Waaas passiert natürlich?  Ich klemme mir dabei den Bart im Reißverschluss ein
> Unter mäßigen schmerzen, versuche ich den Reißverschluss zu öffnen, der sich natürlich verklemmt hatte.
> Der ältere Herr ,setzte während dessen sein Gespräch weiter fort und ich antwortete mit schmerzverzerrter Stimme sehr kurz und bündig!
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hoffte ich noch, das er es nicht mitbekommen würde!
> Kurz drauf fragte Er mich jedoch ob alles in Ordnung wäre
> Nach empfundenen 5 Minuten zärren am Reißverschluss, war es mir denn zu heftig mit den Schmerzen und ich riß den Reißverschluss von unten mit Gewalt auf um mich wieder aus meiner misslichen Lage zu befreien!
> 
> Welch peinliches Unterfangen !
> 
> LG Michael



Ich hatte mir bei der Bundeswehr mal die Trageriemen vom MG-3 an meiner Koppel unlösbar auf halber Strecke zur Kaserne verfangen und durfte dann mit Katzbuckel die letzten 5 Kilometer marschieren. Glaub mir - ich hätte lieber einen Bart im Reißverschluss......


----------



## Tobias85

Moin Jungs,

Tolle Barbe Mario, ganz dickes Petri dazu! Und natürlich auch allen anderen ein herzliches Petri!

Ich blicke neidisch auf eure Oster-Touren ans Wasser, aber ab übermorgen ist Tobi auch wieder ein freier Elf und dann gehe endlich wieder richtig ans Wasser


----------



## Jason

Dann mal viel Spaß @Tobias85 .
Ich mach mich heute nochmal los. Diesmal etwas anders vorbereitet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Tolle Barbe Mario, ganz dickes Petri dazu! Und natürlich auch allen anderen ein herzliches Petri!
> 
> Ich blicke neidisch auf eure Oster-Touren ans Wasser, aber ab übermorgen ist Tobi auch wieder ein freier Elf und dann gehe endlich wieder richtig ans Wasser


Dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg heute, Jason, und Dir, Tobias, dann ab morgen!

Ich werde trotz des unangenehm kalten Windes später auch noch mal an den Fluß nebenan. 
Eine Rute, die River Ambush, wird mit Pellet (10mm, hart) an einer soben ertüftelten Selbsthakmontage mit 12er Demon Circle bestückt. 
Mal sehen, obs klappts.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg heute, Jason, und Dir, Tobias, dann ab morgen!
> 
> Ich werde trotz des unangenehm kalten Windes später auch noch mal an den Fluß nebenan.
> Eine Rute, die River Ambush, wird mit Pellet (10mm, hart) an einer soben ertüftelten Selbsthakmontage mit 12er Demon Circle bestückt.
> Mal sehen, obs klappts.


Dann dir auch viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Slappy

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nach empfundenen 5 Minuten zärren am Reißverschluss, war es mir denn zu heftig mit den Schmerzen und ich riß den Reißverschluss von unten mit Gewalt auf um mich wieder aus meiner misslichen Lage zu befreien!





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja isser  die alternative wäre gewesen den Bart zu stutzen  da war mir ne kaputte Jacke aber lieber


Ich fühle mit dir


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Gestern bin ich der heimischen Bude entflohen. Mit meinen Restdentros zum Spürangangeln mit UL. Ein kleiner Barsch ,ein Aitel ca. 35-40 , und dann einen 
Wasserbewohner den ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe....


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Allen ein frohes Restostern!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich der heimischen Bude entflohen. Mit meinen Restdentros zum Spürangangeln mit UL. Ein kleiner Barsch ,ein Aitel ca. 35-40 , und dann einen
> Wasserbewohner den ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342983




Petri Heil!

Hübscher Aland (oder was ist das? Man sieht den Kopp nicht richtig)!


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Es ist eine Nase , diese ist vom Keschernetz leider etwas verdeckt. Wollte schnell rel...  50cm schnell gemessen. Vielleicht nur 49.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aha.
Na dann super.

Ne tolle Größe auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Als Osterei, für alle, die immer nicht zum Angeln kommen (fehlt nur noch die Force-Feedback-Angelcombo)




__





						Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
					





					video.golem.de
				




älter, mehr Action, weniger Angeln, gibt anscheinend einiges bis Farcry-5




__





						Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
					





					video.golem.de
				




(braucht an JS-on nur: golem.de ioam.de stroeerdigitalgroup.de svonm.com)


----------



## Mescalero

Nur sehr kurz habe ich es heute am Vereinsweiher ausgehalten. Die Wind blies von vorn und es war saukalt. Ab und zu etwas Niesel. Weiter als 20m lies sich die Montage nicht auswerfen, ich hatte eher Bedenken sie wieder ins Gesicht geweht zu bekommen.

Ich habe Kartoffelpunch gereicht, schon zu Hause vorbereitet und mit Turmeric und Currypulver aromatisiert. Bisse gab es allerdings nicht, kein einziger Fisch hat auch nur daran gezupft.

Nach einer guten Stunde habe ich aufgegeben, so macht das keinen richtigen Spaß. Übermorgen gibt es wieder gutes Angelwetter, sagen die Meotereologoen.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Eine peinliche Situation in die ich mich heute selbst reinmanöveriert habe möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten!
> Ich war mit Sitzkiepe und Stippe an der Oker und hatte gerade angefangen zu Angeln !
> Kommt ein älterer Herr den Weg entlang, bleibt in gebührendem Abstand stehen und fragt mich obs nicht zu kalt sei heute morgen?
> Ich erwiederte mit einm " hmmm "
> Und zog dabei instinktiv den Reißverschluss meiner Jacke hoch, das Kinn dabei in Richtung Jacke !
> Waaas passiert natürlich?  Ich klemme mir dabei den Bart im Reißverschluss ein
> Unter mäßigen schmerzen, versuche ich den Reißverschluss zu öffnen, der sich natürlich verklemmt hatte.
> Der ältere Herr ,setzte während dessen sein Gespräch weiter fort und ich antwortete mit schmerzverzerrter Stimme sehr kurz und bündig!
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hoffte ich noch, das er es nicht mitbekommen würde!
> Kurz drauf fragte Er mich jedoch ob alles in Ordnung wäre
> Nach empfundenen 5 Minuten zärren am Reißverschluss, war es mir denn zu heftig mit den Schmerzen und ich riß den Reißverschluss von unten mit Gewalt auf um mich wieder aus meiner misslichen Lage zu befreien!
> 
> Welch peinliches Unterfangen !
> 
> LG Michael


Ich hatte beim Lesen schon damit gerechnet, dass er dir den Bart abschneiden musste und du ihm dafür den Schatz des Lieben Jungen überlassen hast.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das gibt noch ne' andere Stelle, wo das Einklemmen von Haaren im Reißverschluss echt saudoof ist ...

Ganz klar: Haare sind eher störend, vermindern die Einsatzbereitschaft u. Behauptung in schwierigen Situationen. Je länger je schlimmer.

Insofern ein echter Trost , wenn die Haare verschwinden und nicht mehr abgeschnibbelt   werden muss, der Bart hält leider am längsten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim Lesen schon damit gerechnet, dass er dir den Bart abschneiden musste und du ihm dafür den Schatz des Lieben Jungen überlassen hast.


Das ist mir zu Glück erspart geblieben 
Das wäre dann natürlich noch die Oberkrönung gewesen, mit langem Bart zum Angeln fahren, mit kurzen verkrotztem Bart zurück kommen 
Schlimmer ging dann nimmer 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Haare...................... Je länger je schlimmer.



Genau!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Andal 
Hattest du es heute ans Wasser geschafft? 

LG


----------



## Andal

Zum frühmorgendlichen Ansitz der Bericht:

Bin also deutlich vor 06.00 runter ans Wasser gestolpert. Diese Uhrzeit ist nicht die meine, aber immer noch besser, als sich weitere Stunden von einer Seite auf die andere wälzen und doch  nicht schlafen können. Nur das nötigste und die neue Korum mit dabei. So sollte es gehen.

Ich fand auch den angepeilten Platz frei. Das ganze Flusstal war frei. So frei, wie noch nie, fast wie am Tag nach der Schöpfung... und so still! Das ist ein schönes Plätzchen, so zwischen den Weidenbüschen, die erstes Grün ansetzen und den alten Uferbäumen. Einsehbar nur vom Fluss. So mag ich es und ganz besonders in Zeiten, wie diesen. 

Aufgebaut war schnell, ich hatte ja auch sehr wenig dabei. Die Rute habe ich gleich zu Hause montiert, denn das langsam aufkommende Büchsenlicht, war noch sehr dämmrig und hätte es mir schwer, sehr schwer gemacht. Das neue Korum Set Up mit 25er Mono, einer 40er Schlagschnur in doppelter Rutenlänge, ein Angelhaack Semi Fixed Bolt Rig mit 50 cm FC-Coated Mono in .26 mm Mono. Dazu einen 10er Drennan Wide Gape an einem NoKnot Hairrig. Als Köder einen 14 mm Pellet. Das alles platzierte ich, gehalten von einem 2 oz. Würfelblei, knapp vor der winzigen Schwelle, die ich dort weiss und die man bei dem aktuellen Pegel auch an den Wasserverwirbelungen ausmachen kann. Hier, im vielleicht 1,5 m tiefen Wasser vermutete ich Fische.

Und es tat sich erst mal nichts. Etwa alle knappe halbe Stunde kontrollierte ich den Köder und warf mit einer frischen Ladung feiner 4 mm Futterpellets im PVA erneut aus. Zeit genug, dazwischen einen heissen Tea from the flask zu genießen. So gegen halb neuen, man hörte schon auf der Rheinwiese die ersten Gassigeher nach ihren Hunden rufen, die dort ebenfalls das Nichts genossen, erbarmte sich dann eine eher übersichtliche Barbe von 31 cm meiner. Ein makelloses Fischlein, dass es mir ersparte, französische Lieder auf dem Heimweg zu summen.

Kurz nach Neun trollte ich mich dann wieder still und leise nach Hause, wo ich auch sogleich friedlich und selig  auf dem Kanapee einschlief. Dieses Konzept der Schlaffindung werde ich beibehalten. Es tut wohl und bessert die Laune erheblich!


----------



## Jason

So, dann drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass ich etwas größeres raus hol. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Daumen sind gedrückt @jason 1 !  

Und Petri Heil auch @Andal !


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Zum frühmorgendlichen Ansitz der Bericht:
> 
> Bin also deutlich vor 06.00 runter ans Wasser gestolpert. Diese Uhrzeit ist nicht die meine, aber immer noch besser, als sich weitere Stunden von einer Seite auf die andere wälzen und doch  nicht schlafen können. Nur das nötigste und die neue Korum mit dabei. So sollte es gehen.
> 
> Ich fand auch den angepeilten Platz frei. Das ganze Flusstal war frei. So frei, wie noch nie, fast wie am Tag nach der Schöpfung... und so still! Das ist ein schönes Plätzchen, so zwischen den Weidenbüschen, die erstes Grün ansetzen und den alten Uferbäumen. Einsehbar nur vom Fluss. So mag ich es und ganz besonders in Zeiten, wie diesen.
> 
> Aufgebaut war schnell, ich hatte ja auch sehr wenig dabei. Die Rute habe ich gleich zu Hause montiert, denn das langsam aufkommende Büchsenlicht, war noch sehr dämmrig und hätte es mir schwer, sehr schwer gemacht. Das neue Korum Set Up mit 25er Mono, einer 40er Schlagschnur in doppelter Rutenlänge, ein Angelhaack Semi Fixed Bolt Rig mit 50 cm FC-Coated Mono in .26 mm Mono. Dazu einen 10er Drennan Wide Gape an einem NoKnot Hairrig. Als Köder einen 14 mm Pellet. Das alles platzierte ich, gehalten von einem 2 oz. Würfelblei, knapp vor der winzigen Schwelle, die ich dort weiss und die man bei dem aktuellen Pegel auch an den Wasserverwirbelungen ausmachen kann. Hier, im vielleicht 1,5 m tiefen Wasser vermutete ich Fische.
> 
> Und es tat sich erst mal nichts. Etwa alle knappe halbe Stunde kontrollierte ich den Köder und warf mit einer frischen Ladung feiner 4 mm Futterpellets im PVA erneut aus. Zeit genug, dazwischen einen heissen Tea from the flask zu genießen. So gegen halb neuen, man hörte schon auf der Rheinwiese die ersten Gassigeher nach ihren Hunden rufen, die dort ebenfalls das Nichts genossen, erbarmte sich dann eine eher übersichtliche Barbe von 31 cm meiner. Ein makelloses Fischlein, dass es mir ersparte, französische Lieder auf dem Heimweg zu summen.
> 
> Kurz nach Neun trollte ich mich dann wieder still und leise nach Hause, wo ich auch sogleich friedlich und selig  auf dem Kanapee einschlief. Dieses Konzept der Schlaffindung werde ich beibehalten. Es tut wohl und bessert die Laune erheblich!


Sehr schöner Bericht und dickes Petri wünsche ich dir! 
Barben sind einfach tolle Fische, gerade die aus dem Rhein! 

Natürlich auch auf diesem Weg allen anderen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein dickes Petri und freue mich schon noch mehr Berichte lesen zu dürfen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, dann drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass ich etwas größeres raus hol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342995
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich drück dir fest die Daumen! 
Sieht schön aus dein Foto! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht und dickes Petri wünsche ich dir!
> Barben sind einfach tolle Fische, gerade die aus dem Rhein!
> 
> Natürlich auch auf diesem Weg allen anderen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein dickes Petri und freue mich schon noch mehr Berichte lesen zu dürfen!
> 
> LG Michael


Das kannst laut sagen. Barben sind mir noch vor den Rapfen die liebsten Fische aus dem Rhein. Nach der Schonzeit und in den Abend, die Nacht rein, sollten sich auch wieder die besseren Exemplare einstellen. Beide Arten sind mir deswegen so lieb, weil sie irgendwie die "Lachse des armen Mannes" sind - nicht auf dem Teller, aber am Haken. Die gehen beide einfach so schön ab!

Und wenn man seinen Flussabschnitt so 1-2 mal durchgelesen hat, dann ist es auch sehr viel weniger Zufall, auf sie zu treffen.


----------



## Skott

@ Andal: Petri und danke für die schöne Geschichte... 

@ Jason 1: Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen!


----------



## Jason

Schon mal größer wie das letzte Mal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Diese Zeit der Corona-Krise ist von ziemlichem Übel, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab!

Aber ich muss in aller Ehrlichkeit zugeben, dass ich sie am Rande gar nicht so schlimm empfinde. Nennt mich einen Egoisten, aber diese Ruhe, fernab von der üblichen Unrast, hat etwas für sich. Wenn ich, so wie heute Morgen, mitten in einem dicht bewohnten Gebiet, einen so großen Fluss, an einem Feiertag, so für mich alleine habe, dann finde ich das positiv bemerkenswert.

Nur so am Rande bemerkt und ohne jede Häme!


----------



## Mescalero

Das sagst du was. Trotzdem waren heute an meinem Teich von (wenn überhaupt) 3ha ungefähr sechs Angler zeitgleich zugange. Und das Radfahren scheint der Volkssport schlechthin geworden zu sein. Selbst heute, bei nicht so prickelndem Wetter, waren Heerscharen von Velocipedeuren unterwegs.

Aber generell hast du vollkommen Recht und ich erkenne durchaus auch die positiven Aspekte dieser eigentlich so negativen Seuche an.


----------



## Waller Michel

@jason 1 
Dir erstmal ein Petri zum Entschneidern !

@Andal 
Ja die Barben ,sind exelente Sportfische genau wie natürlich die Rapfen mit ihrer Geschwindigkeit! 
Im Rheingau ,meine alte Heimat und Angelausflugsziel heutzutage! 
Muss man die Barben auch suchen! 
Im Sommer und auch im Winter stehen die nicht selten in den Schiffahrtsrinnen ,im Frühjahr und Herbst, teilweise sehr nah am Ufer! 
Dadurch das die Fische es gewohnt sind, gegen starke Strömung kämpfen zu müssen, sind Sie oft extrem Kampfstark ähnlich wie die Waller im Rhein oder auch Po .
Die Barben verlangen dort meiner Fox Eos Barbel 2,25 Lbs alles ab ! Und noch grandioser wird es an der Stippe !

Auf jeden Fall freut es mich sehr für Dich, das Du einen so tollen Tag hattest! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Wobei ich die Leute verstehen kann. Wir Angler haben unsere Passion und wir können und dürfen dem Hausarrest temporär entfliehen. Da wundert es mich nicht, wenn die anderen nach kleinen Fluchten suchen. Irgendwann fällt jedem die Decke auf den Kopf.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Zeit der Corona-Krise ist von ziemlichem Übel, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab!
> 
> Aber ich muss in aller Ehrlichkeit zugeben, dass ich sie am Rande gar nicht so schlimm empfinde. Nennt mich einen Egoisten, aber diese Ruhe, fernab von der üblichen Unrast, hat etwas für sich. Wenn ich, so wie heute Morgen, mitten in einem dicht bewohnten Gebiet, einen so großen Fluss, an einem Feiertag, so für mich alleine habe, dann finde ich das positiv bemerkenswert.
> 
> Nur so am Rande bemerkt und ohne jede Häme!


Die Auswirkungen sind bei uns hier genau anders herum! 
VW hat geschlossen und dadurch haben sehr viele Angler frei !
All unsere Gewässer im Landkreis Peine sind gesperrt ,also konzentrieren sich die Angler auf die Freien Gewässer! 
Mächtige Gruppen mit Radfahrern und Spaziergänger ,laufen die Oker und den MLK auf und ab! 
Auch vor Schildern " Zutritt verboten Privatgelände " lässt sich niemand abschrecken! 
Jetzt wird auch noch der Hecht freigegeben und am 1.5 der Zander, dann dürften auch noch die Spinnfischer quer um die Gewässer springen! 
Das einzigste was ich positiv empfinde sind die Kraftstoffpreise ! Das soll sich aber die Tage ändern und wo will man auch groß hinfahren zu dieser Zeit 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Auswirkungen sind bei uns hier genau anders herum!
> VW hat geschlossen und dadurch haben sehr viele Angler frei !
> All unsere Gewässer im Landkreis Peine sind gesperrt ,also konzentrieren sich die Angler auf die Freien Gewässer!
> Mächtige Gruppen mit Radfahrern und Spaziergänger ,laufen die Oker und den MLK auf und ab!
> Auch vor Schildern " Zutritt verboten Privatgelände " lässt sich niemand abschrecken!
> Jetzt wird auch noch der Hecht freigegeben und am 1.5 der Zander, dann dürften auch noch die Spinnfischer quer um die Gewässer springen!
> Das einzigste was ich positiv empfinde sind die Kraftstoffpreise ! Das soll sich aber die Tage ändern und wo will man auch groß hinfahren zu dieser Zeit
> 
> LG Michael


So hat eben jeder seine ganz persönlichen Momentaufnahmen.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Eine peinliche Situation in die ich mich heute selbst reinmanöveriert habe möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten!
> Ich war mit Sitzkiepe und Stippe an der Oker und hatte gerade angefangen zu Angeln !
> Kommt ein älterer Herr den Weg entlang, bleibt in gebührendem Abstand stehen und fragt mich obs nicht zu kalt sei heute morgen?
> Ich erwiederte mit einm " hmmm "
> Und zog dabei instinktiv den Reißverschluss meiner Jacke hoch, das Kinn dabei in Richtung Jacke !
> Waaas passiert natürlich?  Ich klemme mir dabei den Bart im Reißverschluss ein
> Unter mäßigen schmerzen, versuche ich den Reißverschluss zu öffnen, der sich natürlich verklemmt hatte.
> Der ältere Herr ,setzte während dessen sein Gespräch weiter fort und ich antwortete mit schmerzverzerrter Stimme sehr kurz und bündig!
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hoffte ich noch, das er es nicht mitbekommen würde!
> Kurz drauf fragte Er mich jedoch ob alles in Ordnung wäre
> Nach empfundenen 5 Minuten zärren am Reißverschluss, war es mir denn zu heftig mit den Schmerzen und ich riß den Reißverschluss von unten mit Gewalt auf um mich wieder aus meiner misslichen Lage zu befreien!
> 
> Welch peinliches Unterfangen !
> 
> LG Michael


Oh Michi du hast aber auch ein Pech.ABBA ein Foto hast du nicht gemacht?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zur Barbe @Andal und zu der prächtigen Nase, @Ruttentretzer!

@jason 1 das sieht doch schon besser aus. Dranbleiben, Petri!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab heute erfahren, dass ein zu beangelnder Teich Zopen enthält, die habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen, stehen jetzt auf meiner Liste für dieses Jahr. 

Lassen Sie sich halbwegs gezielt beangeln? Hat jemand irgendwelche anglerischen Infos zu denen?


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Oh Michi du hast aber auch ein Pech.ABBA ein Foto hast du nicht gemacht?


Ich konnte es mir gerade noch verkneifen


----------



## Hering 58

Andal schrieb:


> Zum frühmorgendlichen Ansitz der Bericht:
> 
> Bin also deutlich vor 06.00 runter ans Wasser gestolpert. Diese Uhrzeit ist nicht die meine, aber immer noch besser, als sich weitere Stunden von einer Seite auf die andere wälzen und doch  nicht schlafen können. Nur das nötigste und die neue Korum mit dabei. So sollte es gehen.
> 
> Ich fand auch den angepeilten Platz frei. Das ganze Flusstal war frei. So frei, wie noch nie, fast wie am Tag nach der Schöpfung... und so still! Das ist ein schönes Plätzchen, so zwischen den Weidenbüschen, die erstes Grün ansetzen und den alten Uferbäumen. Einsehbar nur vom Fluss. So mag ich es und ganz besonders in Zeiten, wie diesen.
> 
> Aufgebaut war schnell, ich hatte ja auch sehr wenig dabei. Die Rute habe ich gleich zu Hause montiert, denn das langsam aufkommende Büchsenlicht, war noch sehr dämmrig und hätte es mir schwer, sehr schwer gemacht. Das neue Korum Set Up mit 25er Mono, einer 40er Schlagschnur in doppelter Rutenlänge, ein Angelhaack Semi Fixed Bolt Rig mit 50 cm FC-Coated Mono in .26 mm Mono. Dazu einen 10er Drennan Wide Gape an einem NoKnot Hairrig. Als Köder einen 14 mm Pellet. Das alles platzierte ich, gehalten von einem 2 oz. Würfelblei, knapp vor der winzigen Schwelle, die ich dort weiss und die man bei dem aktuellen Pegel auch an den Wasserverwirbelungen ausmachen kann. Hier, im vielleicht 1,5 m tiefen Wasser vermutete ich Fische.
> 
> Und es tat sich erst mal nichts. Etwa alle knappe halbe Stunde kontrollierte ich den Köder und warf mit einer frischen Ladung feiner 4 mm Futterpellets im PVA erneut aus. Zeit genug, dazwischen einen heissen Tea from the flask zu genießen. So gegen halb neuen, man hörte schon auf der Rheinwiese die ersten Gassigeher nach ihren Hunden rufen, die dort ebenfalls das Nichts genossen, erbarmte sich dann eine eher übersichtliche Barbe von 31 cm meiner. Ein makelloses Fischlein, dass es mir ersparte, französische Lieder auf dem Heimweg zu summen.
> 
> Kurz nach Neun trollte ich mich dann wieder still und leise nach Hause, wo ich auch sogleich friedlich und selig  auf dem Kanapee einschlief. Dieses Konzept der Schlaffindung werde ich beibehalten. Es tut wohl und bessert die Laune erheblich!


 Ein dickes Petri wünsche ich dir,sehr schöner Bericht und eine Barben habe ich noch nicht gefangen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute erfahren, dass ein zu beangelnder Teich Zopen enthält, die habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen, stehen jetzt auf meiner Liste für dieses Jahr.
> 
> Lassen Sie sich halbwegs gezielt beangeln? Hat jemand irgendwelche anglerischen Infos zu denen?


Sie sind ja den Brachsen optisch recht nahe - so auch in der Befischung. Wurm auf Grund kommt bei beiden gut.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Sie sind ja den Brachsen optisch recht nahe - so auch in der Befischung. Wurm auf Grund kommt bei beiden gut.



Tatsächlich? Das einzige, was ich bisher aufgeschnappt habe war, dass die grade nicht am Grund sondern eher im Mittelwasser stehen würden. Dann Danke für die Info!


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Das einzige, was ich bisher aufgeschnappt habe war, dass die grade nicht am Grund sondern eher im Mittelwasser stehen würden. Dann Danke für die Info!


Wenn du wissen willst, wo Fische bevorzugt fressen, dann schau ihnen aufs Maul!


----------



## geomas

Windig wars an der Unterwarnow und wenn die Sonne nicht gerade mit Volldampf schien auch kalt.
Meine Selbsthakmontage light hat nicht funktioniert oder besser keinen Fisch gebracht - könnte an den Ködern (Pellets) gelegen haben.
Die wird auch noch mit Mais, evtl. auch als Mischung echter + Kunstmais getestet.





River Ambush 7ft im Hinterhalt - ich bin schon „heiß” auf die 5,5ft-Variante

Mit der aktiv gefischten Rute, das war heute mal wieder die superbillig gebraucht erworbene Silstar X-Citer Picker, lief es dann wie erwartet besser.
Geangelt habe ich ausschließlich mit Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm, am kurzen Vorfach war ein 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder Haken montiert, am kurzen festen Seitenarm ein DS-Blei. Erster Fisch war ne Güster von 25cm - die Bliccas scheinen zu meinem persönlichen „Fisch des Jahres 2020” zu werden. Dann kamen erstmal 4 Plötz bis 25cm, später gesellten sich weitere Güstern und Plötz hinzu und 2 Ukelei waren auch dabei.
Die Bißerkennung war wegen des stark böigen Windes schwierig, aber letztlich lief es doch ganz gut.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Windig wars an der Unterwarnow und wenn die Sonne nicht gerade mit Volldampf schien auch kalt.
> Meine Selbsthakmontage light hat nicht funktioniert oder besser keinen Fisch gebracht - könnte an den Ködern (Pellets) gelegen haben.
> Die wird auch noch mit Mais, evtl. auch als Mischung echter + Kunstmais getestet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River Ambush 7ft im Hinterhalt - ich bin schon „heiß” auf die 5,5ft-Variante
> 
> Mit der aktiv gefischten Rute, das war heute mal wieder die superbillig gebraucht erworbene Silstar X-Citer Picker, lief es dann wie erwartet besser.
> Geangelt habe ich ausschließlich mit Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm, am kurzen Vorfach war ein 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder Haken montiert, am kurzen festen Seitenarm ein DS-Blei. Erster Fisch war ne Güster von 25cm - die Bliccas scheinen zu meinem persönlichen „Fisch des Jahres 2020” zu werden. Dann kamen erstmal 4 Plötz bis 25cm, später gesellten sich weitere Güstern und Plötz hinzu und 2 Ukelei waren auch dabei.
> Die Bißerkennung war wegen des stark böigen Windes schwierig, aber letztlich lief es doch ganz gut.


Ein dickes Petri wünsche ich dir,sehr schöner Bericht


----------



## Jason

Heute war es an den Teichen mal richtig interessant. Ich habe die Tipps von @Fantastic Fishing angenommen und wurde ein wenig
belohnt. Tote Maden in Paniermehl mit Mais und Vanillearoma angefüttert. Dann nur mit den toten Maden geangelt. 
Zum stippen diente heute die 12' Matchrute von @Minimax , gepaart mit meiner 2400er Ambidex, Federkielpose und 16er Haken.
Die Rotaugen waren deutlich größer als am Freitag, aber die ganz kleinen waren dennoch mit dabei. Dann einmal die Pose aus den Augen gelassen und die Pose war verschwunden. Anhieb.... heftigen Wiederstand. Hat nicht lange gedauert und er hat sich befreit. 
Aber das war schon einmal ein Motivationsschub. 
Mein zweite Rute bestückte ich an einem 6er Haken mit 2 Maiskörnern und 2 Maden. Und die Pose wanderte nach ca. einer Stunde
sehr schnell ab. Anhieb, kurzer Kontakt und auch dieser Fisch war von dannen. Ausgeschlitzt. Ok, heute geht es rund. Haken neu bestückt und an die gleiche Stelle geworfen. Nach einer halben Stunde kam der nächste Biss. Anhieb und der saß. Das musste ein großer Karpfen gewesen sein. Die Bremse war am kreischen, wie ich sie noch nie gehört hatte. Aber auf einmal kein Wiederstand mehr. Er war ab. 
Eingekurbelt und sieh da, der Haken direkt unten am Vorfach war ab. Hätte das ein Hecht gewesen sein können? 6er Haken am 22er Vorfach. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die scharfen Zähne von einem Hecht dafür verantwortlich waren. @Professor Tinca das waren die Haken, die in deinem Überraschungspaket waren.  












Nun ja, auf alle Fälle habe ich ein wenig an die größeren Fische rangetastet. Demnächst kommt noch Hanfsamen mit ins Futter. Ist bestellt. Die großen Fische bliebe zwar aus, aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Vom Wetter her will ich nicht meckern. Irgendwann saß ich im Schatten und es wurde kalt. Um 20:00Uhr war Schluss.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für den tollen Bericht, @jason 1 und Petri heil zu den Plötz! 
Du wirst da sicher noch viele aufregende Angelabenteuer erleben - und bestimmt auch die „Dicken” landen können.


----------



## Jason

@Andal der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Dein Bericht war sehr aufschlussreich. Es gibt nichts schöneres, als Ruhe am Wasser.

@geomas Petri heil zu der bunten Strecke. Wenn ich mal so oft rauskommen würde wie du, wäre ich ein entspannter Mensch. Vielleicht bei mir wieder am WE. Vorher geht nichts.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Bericht, @jason 1 und Petri heil zu den Plötz!
> Du wirst da sicher noch viele aufregende Angelabenteuer erleben - und bestimmt auch die „Dicken” landen können.


Jepp, das werde ich versuchen. Demnächst werde ich mit Stahlvorfach auf Friedfisch gehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@jason 1 
@geomas 
Ich wünsche euch ein herzliches Petri !
Sehr schöne Angelberichte auch von euch und schöne Fotos! 
Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt niemanden vergessen? 

@Andal 
Mit der Maulstellung der Fische hast du absolut Recht! 
Vielleicht sollte man nur aus statistischen Zwecken noch hinzufügen es gibt Unterständig ,Endständig und Oberständig als Stellung des Mauls !
Daran kann man in den meisten Fällen erkennen wo der Fisch vornehmlich frisst ! 
Ob am Boden, im Mittelwasser oder von der Oberfläche! 
Die Stellung des Mauls dient in vielen Fällen auch als Unterscheidungsmerkmal für die Bestimmung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Sehr schöne Rutenauflage von Matrix 
Wie es der Zufall oft will ,habe ich mir gerade vor paar Stunden auch 3 Stück davon bestellt 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @geomas
> Sehr schöne Rutenauflage von Matrix
> Wie es der Zufall oft will ,habe ich mir gerade vor paar Stunden auch 3 Stück davon bestellt
> 
> LG Michael


Du bestellst aber sehr viel. Pass gut auf, das man dir die Sachen nicht wieder klaut. Sonst musst du wieder bestellen.
Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ne Zope würde ich auch gerne mal fangen und habe mich in den letzten Jahren gesorgt, daß ich möglicherweise eine fange und sie mir als Güster durchrutscht.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du bestellst aber sehr viel. Pass gut auf, das man dir die Sachen nicht wieder klaut. Sonst musst du wieder bestellen.
> Gruß Jason


Ach naja 3 Rutenauflagen sind jetzt ja nicht gerade die Welt! 
Und klauen, da hast du natürlich Recht! 
Aber ich bin ein gebranntes Kind! Glaube nicht das mir das so schnell zwei mal passieren könnte! Ich gebe seit dem doch um einiges mehr acht wie vor dem Vorfall! 
Trotzdem danke für das ins Gedächtnis rufen, das kann nicht schaden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @geomas, das lief doch ganz gut bei dir!


geomas schrieb:


> Ne Zope würde ich auch gerne mal fangen und habe mich in den letzten Jahren gesorgt, daß ich möglicherweise eine fange und sie mir als Güster durchrutscht.



Die Zope müsste sich an der langen Afterflosse mit den extrem vielen Flossenstrahlen und an der Schwanzflosse (unten etwas länger als oben) eigentlich recht gut identifizieren lassen. Rotauge/Aland sind sich da deutlich ähnlicher, aber da gehts Ja auch, wenn man die Merkmale kennt.

Das Maul scheint übrigens (zumindest nach dem, was man so findet) fast endständig zu sein. Vielleicht also nicht so bodengebunden wie der Brassen.


----------



## Tobias85

@jason 1: Die auch Petri! Hat doch schon ganz gut geklappt. Wenn immernoch zu viele kleine da sind, kann man auch noch mit dem Köder bzw. der Ködergröße experimentieren oder auch einfach mal 1-2 m neben oder hinter dem Futterplatz probieren, die größeren stehen gerne etwas abseits des ganz großen Trubels.


----------



## Andal

Die Zeit der dicken Cypriniden kommt noch. Wenn die mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig sind und richtig Kohldampf schieben. Dann gehts auch wieder rund.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @geomas, das lief doch ganz gut bei dir!
> 
> 
> Die Zope müsste sich an der langen Afterflosse mit den extrem vielen Flossenstrahlen und an der Schwanzflosse (unten etwas länger als oben) eigentlich recht gut identifizieren lassen. Rotauge/Aland sind sich da deutlich ähnlicher, aber da gehts Ja auch, wenn man die Merkmale kennt.
> 
> Das Maul scheint übrigens (zumindest nach dem, was man so findet) fast endständig zu sein. Vielleicht also nicht so bodengebunden wie der Brassen.


Hallo @Tobias85, als ich meine erste Zope im Gartower See gefangen hatte, kam mir der Fisch vor wie eine Mischung aus Aland (vom Maul her) und Brassen (die lange Afterflosse) vor, der Körper etwas weniger hochrückig als beim  Brassen. Wenn du also solch einen komischen Fisch fangen solltest, hat’s mit der Zope geklappt. Gefangen damals beim Feedern auf Maden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die Zeit der dicken Cypriniden kommt noch. Wenn die mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig sind und richtig Kohldampf schieben. Dann gehts auch wieder rund.


Genau! 
Wenn das Wasser mal so 17 -18 Grad hat dann kommen die Karpfen in Stimmung und beginnen ihr Laichgeschäft 
Danach ist in der Regel ein richtiger Fressrausch zu verzeichnen 
Darauf freue ich mich auch schon sehr 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @geomas, das lief doch ganz gut bei dir!
> 
> 
> Die Zope müsste sich an der langen Afterflosse mit den extrem vielen Flossenstrahlen und an der Schwanzflosse (unten etwas länger als oben) eigentlich recht gut identifizieren lassen. Rotauge/Aland sind sich da deutlich ähnlicher, aber da gehts Ja auch, wenn man die Merkmale kennt.
> 
> Das Maul scheint übrigens (zumindest nach dem, was man so findet) fast endständig zu sein. Vielleicht also nicht so bodengebunden wie der Brassen.



Danke! Wenn man drauf achtet ist die Identifikation wohl nur eine Frage des genauen Hinsehens. 
Ich meinte, daß man sich nach der 5. Güster in Folge den 6. hochrückigen „Weißfisch” nicht so genau ansieht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Hallo @Tobias85, als ich meine erste Zope im Gartower See gefangen hatte, kam mir der Fisch vor wie eine Mischung aus Aland (vom Maul her) und Brassen (die lange Afterflosse) vor, der Körper etwas weniger hochrückig als beim  Brassen. Wenn du also solch einen komischen Fisch fangen solltest, hat’s mit der Zope geklappt. Gefangen damals beim Feedern auf Maden.


Ganz genau, speziell das hochrückige fällt einem schnell ins Auge

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ganz genau, speziell das hochrückige fällt einem schnell ins Auge
> 
> LG Michael



Zopen sind an der Elbe vertreten, sehen aus wie kleine Brassen, lediglich die Afterflosse ist etwas länger und das Maul eher endständig. Auf den ersten Blick fast identische Fische. Scheinen ruhigeres Wasser zu bevorzugen, häufig Beifang im Hafen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zopen sind an der Elbe vertreten, sehen aus wie kleine Brassen, lediglich die Afterflosse ist etwas länger und das Maul eher endständig. Auf den ersten Blick fast identische Fische. Scheinen ruhigeres Wasser zu bevorzugen, häufig Beifang im Hafen.


Hat man aber auch im eifer des Gefechts schon mal mit ner Güster verwechselt ,in Wittenberge im Hafen hatte ich hier und da mal eine gefangen!
Die Afterflosse ist ein gutes Unterscheidungsmerkmal  ( 30 Strahlen )

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hat man aber auch im eifer des Gefechts schon mal mit ner Güster verwechselt ,in Wittenberge im Hafen hatte ich hier und da mal eine gefangen!
> 
> LG



Jo, würde ich so unterschreiben. Hatte mich bei meiner ersten Zope nur über die lange Afterflosse gewundert und dann bei den Rookies vor Ort erkundigt. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht die nächsten Ansitze ja eine an den Haken.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Genau!
> Wenn das Wasser mal so 17 -18 Grad hat dann kommen die Karpfen in Stimmung und beginnen ihr Laichgeschäft
> Danach ist in der Regel ein richtiger Fressrausch zu verzeichnen
> Darauf freue ich mich auch schon sehr
> 
> LG Michael


Da hämmern sich dann auch handlange Rotaugen den 14er Pellet + Poppi rein ... und man muss sich keine Gedanken mehr um warme Füsse machen. Ich sehne  die Zeit auch herbei!


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jo, würde ich so unterschreiben. Hatte mich bei meiner ersten Zope nur über die lange Afterflosse gewundert und dann bei den Rookies vor Ort erkundigt. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht die nächsten Ansitze ja eine an den Haken.


Wenn du in Wittenberge bei der Veritas über die Brücke fährst und gleich vor der Eisenbahnbrücke wieder rechts rein, kommt gleich rechts ein Hafenbecken! 
Dort haben Sie jedenfalls jahrelang gestanden. ...wenn nicht gerade die Zander aktiv waren. .....ist ja nicht so weit von Dir 

LG


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Hallo @Tobias85, als ich meine erste Zope im Gartower See gefangen hatte, kam mir der Fisch vor wie eine Mischung aus Aland (vom Maul her) und Brassen (die lange Afterflosse) vor, der Körper etwas weniger hochrückig als beim  Brassen. Wenn du also solch einen komischen Fisch fangen solltest, hat’s mit der Zope geklappt. Gefangen damals beim Feedern auf Maden.



Danke, dann werd ich an meinem See mal gezielt auf solche Brasslande achten.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @jason 1 und @geomas !

Wir fangen bestimmt immer wieder mal vermeintliche Brassen, Babydöbel oder Plötzen, die einfach gut in die Strecke des Tages passen und flugs weiterschwimmen. Bei genauerem Hinsehen wären die Unterschiede aufgefallen....ich hatte jedenfalls schon gelegentlich Hasel am Haken, obwohl die eigentlich in den Gewässern hier sehr spärlich vorkommen. Den nächsten fotografiere ich behufs exakter Bestimmung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Zeit der Corona-Krise ist von ziemlichem Übel, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab!
> 
> Aber ich muss in aller Ehrlichkeit zugeben, dass ich sie am Rande gar nicht so schlimm empfinde. Nennt mich einen Egoisten, aber diese Ruhe, fernab von der üblichen Unrast, hat etwas für sich. Wenn ich, so wie heute Morgen, mitten in einem dicht bewohnten Gebiet, einen so großen Fluss, an einem Feiertag, so für mich alleine habe, dann finde ich das positiv bemerkenswert.
> 
> Nur so am Rande bemerkt und ohne jede Häme!



Echt jetzt?
Bei uns sieht man ein ganz anderes Bild - gut dreimal so viele "Touries" wie unter Normalbedingungen... .
Aber alle sehr entspannt und auf Abstand.
Das scheint ein Sommer zu werden, so ganz anders als die Bisherigen, mit den Menschenmassen am Rhein, die sich für gewöhnlich eher in Italien und auf Malle tummeln.. .
Spannende Zeiten...


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Eingekurbelt und sieh da, der Haken direkt unten am Vorfach war ab. Hätte das ein Hecht gewesen sein können? 6er Haken am 22er Vorfach. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die scharfen Zähne von einem Hecht dafür verantwortlich waren. @Professor Tinca das waren die Haken, die in deinem Überraschungspaket waren.



Das ist aber schade lieber @jason 1 .
Du findest bestimmt noch raus was für Fische sich da rumtreiben.

Eine 22er zu zerreißen dazu gehört jedenfalls schon etwas. 
Manchmal war auch ein Bleischrot zu fest geklemmt und hat die Schnur veletzt oder etwas Scharfkantiges.


----------



## phirania

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich der heimischen Bude entflohen. Mit meinen Restdentros zum Spürangangeln mit UL. Ein kleiner Barsch ,ein Aitel ca. 35-40 , und dann einen
> Wasserbewohner den ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342983


Dickes Petri Dir.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Auswirkungen sind bei uns hier genau anders herum!
> VW hat geschlossen und dadurch haben sehr viele Angler frei !
> All unsere Gewässer im Landkreis Peine sind gesperrt ,also konzentrieren sich die Angler auf die Freien Gewässer!
> Mächtige Gruppen mit Radfahrern und Spaziergänger ,laufen die Oker und den MLK auf und ab!
> Auch vor Schildern " Zutritt verboten Privatgelände " lässt sich niemand abschrecken!
> Jetzt wird auch noch der Hecht freigegeben und am 1.5 der Zander, dann dürften auch noch die Spinnfischer quer um die Gewässer springen!
> Das einzigste was ich positiv empfinde sind die Kraftstoffpreise ! Das soll sich aber die Tage ändern und wo will man auch groß hinfahren zu dieser Zeit
> 
> LG Michael


Aber so saubere Luft wie jetzt zu Ostern gabs lange nicht.
Kein Osterfeuer kaum Flugzeuge unterwegs,die meisten Autos blieben in der Garage.
Eine kleine Erholung für die Natur....


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Heute war es an den Teichen mal richtig interessant. Ich habe die Tipps von @Fantastic Fishing angenommen und wurde ein wenig
> belohnt. Tote Maden in Paniermehl mit Mais und Vanillearoma angefüttert. Dann nur mit den toten Maden geangelt.
> Zum stippen diente heute die 12' Matchrute von @Minimax , gepaart mit meiner 2400er Ambidex, Federkielpose und 16er Haken.
> Die Rotaugen waren deutlich größer als am Freitag, aber die ganz kleinen waren dennoch mit dabei. Dann einmal die Pose aus den Augen gelassen und die Pose war verschwunden. Anhieb.... heftigen Wiederstand. Hat nicht lange gedauert und er hat sich befreit.
> Aber das war schon einmal ein Motivationsschub.
> Mein zweite Rute bestückte ich an einem 6er Haken mit 2 Maiskörnern und 2 Maden. Und die Pose wanderte nach ca. einer Stunde
> sehr schnell ab. Anhieb, kurzer Kontakt und auch dieser Fisch war von dannen. Ausgeschlitzt. Ok, heute geht es rund. Haken neu bestückt und an die gleiche Stelle geworfen. Nach einer halben Stunde kam der nächste Biss. Anhieb und der saß. Das musste ein großer Karpfen gewesen sein. Die Bremse war am kreischen, wie ich sie noch nie gehört hatte. Aber auf einmal kein Wiederstand mehr. Er war ab.
> Eingekurbelt und sieh da, der Haken direkt unten am Vorfach war ab. Hätte das ein Hecht gewesen sein können? 6er Haken am 22er Vorfach. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die scharfen Zähne von einem Hecht dafür verantwortlich waren. @Professor Tinca das waren die Haken, die in deinem Überraschungspaket waren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nun ja, auf alle Fälle habe ich ein wenig an die größeren Fische rangetastet. Demnächst kommt noch Hanfsamen mit ins Futter. Ist bestellt. Die großen Fische bliebe zwar aus, aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Vom Wetter her will ich nicht meckern. Irgendwann saß ich im Schatten und es wurde kalt. Um 20:00Uhr war Schluss.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri 
Schönes Gewässer.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Aber so saubere Luft wie jetzt zu Ostern gabs lange nicht.
> Kein Osterfeuer kaum Flugzruge unterwegs,die meisten Autos blieben in der Garage.
> Eine kleine Erholung für die Natur....


Naja dafür gabs in Bezug auf Angeln aber auch noch nie soviel Verbote und Verunsicherung wie dieses Ostern! 
Das ist auch kein Lösung auf Dauer! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

...schon wieder dieser scharfe kalte Nordwest-Wind! 
Vielleicht geh ich später am Nachmittag dennoch los.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ...schon wieder dieser scharfe kalte Nordwest-Wind!




Ja und Nachtfrost war auch schon wieder.
Langsam reicht es damit.....


----------



## Mescalero

Selbst in der Sonne waren es heute vormittag nur 4 Grad, jetzt ist es zu allem Überfluss auch noch bewölkt und es sieht wie Niederschlag aus.... mir fehlen heute die Bollocks, bei dem Wetter loszugehen.

Morgen soll es schon wieder besser werden und am Do. noch besser. Und ich habe heute meine neue Fütterrute abgeholt!


----------



## Slappy

Eigentlich wollte ich heute morgen nach dem ND an die Lahn. 2° waren mir dann aber doch zu kalt. 
Diese Temperaturstürze nerven. 
Mir macht es kein Spaß, den Fischen gefällt es bestimmt auch nicht und meine Chili muss ich auch ständig wieder rein schleppen....


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri ins Zwergenland und an die Ostsee!

Euch gebührt sehr großer Respekt meinerseits! Denn ich durfte das "schöne" Wetter am eigenen Leib erfahren!!! War das kalt, windig, schweinekalt!!!

Da ich ja über Ostern endlich mal wieder meiner Arbeit nachgehen konnte, (Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich sowas mal sagen würde!!!), wollte ich gestern nochmal bei den Barben vorbei schauen! Es erwartete mich allerdings lausig kalter Wind, was meiner Laune noch nichts ausmachte! 

Allerdings nach 2h ohne Biss schwante mir nichts Gutes, oh, oh, ob das Heute gut geht! Plötzlich, oh Wunder, gab das Glöckchen doch seltsame Geräusche von sich, und es war nicht der Wind, der Anschlag ging natürlich ins Leere, war ja eigentlich klar! Och nöö! Na gut, weiter geht´s! Und etwa 10min. später das gleiche Spiel, wieder Biss und wieder nix! Scheint wohl den Fischis den Appetit verdorben zu haben das kalte Wetter, so das sie nur sehr zögerlich zupacken!?! Ok, ein Stündchen ist noch Zeit, und Bisse gab es ja auch, also durchhalten, was mir wirklich, trotz entsprechender Kleidung nicht leicht gefallen ist! Ich wollte schon nicht mehr die Köder kontrollieren, das Rauchen war auch überschaubar,...! Na gut, soll wohl Heute nicht sein, eine letzte Zigarette noch, dann ist aber Schluss, sagte ich mir gegen 23.30 Uhr! Zum Glück brachte mir dann die letzte Zigarette, wie schon häufig, doch noch den "Einen"!!!






Im ersten Moment dachte ich an einen kleine Barbe, aber heraus kam eine etwa, 25cm Zährte! Entschneidert!!! Es kam auch kein neuer Köder mehr an den Haken! Eingepackt, glücklich und mit ordentlich kalten Fingern die Heimreise angetreten!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein Petri !
Respekt bei dem Wetter! 

Bei uns auch, ein eiskalter Wind und gefühlt noch kälter als es tatsächlich ist! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mario, definitiv ein verdienter Fang!


----------



## Ukel

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri ins Zwergenland und an die Ostsee!
> 
> Euch gebührt sehr großer Respekt meinerseits! Denn ich durfte das "schöne" Wetter am eigenen Leib erfahren!!! War das kalt, windig, schweinekalt!!!
> 
> Da ich ja über Ostern endlich mal wieder meiner Arbeit nachgehen konnte, (Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich sowas mal sagen würde!!!), wollte ich gestern nochmal bei den Barben vorbei schauen! Es erwartete mich allerdings lausig kalter Wind, was meiner Laune noch nichts ausmachte!
> 
> Allerdings nach 2h ohne Biss schwante mir nichts Gutes, oh, oh, ob das Heute gut geht! Plötzlich, oh Wunder, gab das Glöckchen doch seltsame Geräusche von sich, und es war nicht der Wind, der Anschlag ging natürlich ins Leere, war ja eigentlich klar! Och nöö! Na gut, weiter geht´s! Und etwa 10min. später das gleiche Spiel, wieder Biss und wieder nix! Scheint wohl den Fischis den Appetit verdorben zu haben das kalte Wetter, so das sie nur sehr zögerlich zupacken!?! Ok, ein Stündchen ist noch Zeit, und Bisse gab es ja auch, also durchhalten, was mir wirklich, trotz entsprechender Kleidung nicht leicht gefallen ist! Ich wollte schon nicht mehr die Köder kontrollieren, das Rauchen war auch überschaubar,...! Na gut, soll wohl Heute nicht sein, eine letzte Zigarette noch, dann ist aber Schluss, sagte ich mir gegen 23.30 Uhr! Zum Glück brachte mir dann die letzte Zigarette, wie schon häufig, doch noch den "Einen"!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343108
> 
> 
> Im ersten Moment dachte ich an einen kleine Barbe, aber heraus kam eine etwa, 25cm Zährte! Entschneidert!!! Es kam auch kein neuer Köder mehr an den Haken! Eingepackt, glücklich und mit ordentlich kalten Fingern die Heimreise angetreten!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri zur Entschneiderungszährte, das war ja dann ein gutes Timing.

Heute letzter Urlaubstag, aber bei der Kälte habe ich auch keine Lust, mich ans Wasser zu setzen. Allerdings schwirrt mir noch durch den Kopf, dass ich mit dem Deeper losziehen könnte, da hat man Bewegung und kann jederzeit leicht abbrechen. Als Ziel schweben mir ein paar Stellen am MLK vor, nicht wegen der Tiefenprofile, aber einfach mal nach etwas Fisch auszuschauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nach einer halben Stunde kam der nächste Biss. Anhieb und der saß. Das musste ein großer Karpfen gewesen sein. Die Bremse war am kreischen, wie ich sie noch nie gehört hatte. Aber auf einmal kein Wiederstand mehr. Er war ab.
> Eingekurbelt und sieh da, der Haken direkt unten am Vorfach war ab. Hätte das ein Hecht gewesen sein können? 6er Haken am 22er Vorfach. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die scharfen Zähne von einem Hecht dafür verantwortlich waren.


Dazu eine Überlegung:
Wenn es ein Hecht gewesen wäre, wäre bei einem Sitz in Zahnnähe das eher sehr viel schneller passiert, außerdem wäre es als Doppelbiss, erst klein, dann groß, dann Run und ab, gut erkennbar. Eine 22er ist nichts bei einem Schnappi, wenn Zahn auf Schnur trifft.
So liegt in der Tat eher der Haken und Knoten im Verdachtszentrum, ich gehe von Plättchenhaken aus?
Lohnt sich ganz sicher , da mal genauer nachzuschauen und mit Grenzbelastung zu testen.

Ich kämpfe beim Owner Chintra öfter mal mit viel zu leichten Abrissen, werde das genauer untersuchen und austesten müssen.

Und schöne Rolle  an der Rute, vor allem an einer selber nicht so farbigen. Überlege mir auch eine Reaktivierung.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri ins Zwergenland und an die Ostsee!
> 
> Euch gebührt sehr großer Respekt meinerseits! Denn ich durfte das "schöne" Wetter am eigenen Leib erfahren!!! War das kalt, windig, schweinekalt!!!
> 
> Da ich ja über Ostern endlich mal wieder meiner Arbeit nachgehen konnte, (Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich sowas mal sagen würde!!!), wollte ich gestern nochmal bei den Barben vorbei schauen! Es erwartete mich allerdings lausig kalter Wind, was meiner Laune noch nichts ausmachte!
> 
> Allerdings nach 2h ohne Biss schwante mir nichts Gutes, oh, oh, ob das Heute gut geht! Plötzlich, oh Wunder, gab das Glöckchen doch seltsame Geräusche von sich, und es war nicht der Wind, der Anschlag ging natürlich ins Leere, war ja eigentlich klar! Och nöö! Na gut, weiter geht´s! Und etwa 10min. später das gleiche Spiel, wieder Biss und wieder nix! Scheint wohl den Fischis den Appetit verdorben zu haben das kalte Wetter, so das sie nur sehr zögerlich zupacken!?! Ok, ein Stündchen ist noch Zeit, und Bisse gab es ja auch, also durchhalten, was mir wirklich, trotz entsprechender Kleidung nicht leicht gefallen ist! Ich wollte schon nicht mehr die Köder kontrollieren, das Rauchen war auch überschaubar,...! Na gut, soll wohl Heute nicht sein, eine letzte Zigarette noch, dann ist aber Schluss, sagte ich mir gegen 23.30 Uhr! Zum Glück brachte mir dann die letzte Zigarette, wie schon häufig, doch noch den "Einen"!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343108
> 
> 
> Im ersten Moment dachte ich an einen kleine Barbe, aber heraus kam eine etwa, 25cm Zährte! Entschneidert!!! Es kam auch kein neuer Köder mehr an den Haken! Eingepackt, glücklich und mit ordentlich kalten Fingern die Heimreise angetreten!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Mario,und Respekt bei dem Wetter! Bei uns ist ein eiskalter Wind.


----------



## Andal

Jo heute ist es wieder recht frisch. Aber wir haben ja auch erst Mitte April und es könnte deutlich unkomfortabler sein!


----------



## geomas

Ist kalt am Wasser. 4 Fische, 4 Arten, alle auf Breadpunch an der Winklepicker.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ist kalt am Wasser. 4 Fische, 4 Arten, alle auf Breadpunch an der Winklepicker.


Dann mal dickes Petri zum Fang und Respekt vor deiner Kälteresitenz 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ist kalt am Wasser. 4 Fische, 4 Arten, alle auf Breadpunch an der Winklepicker.


Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Georg ,und Respekt bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @geomas , jetzt hast du dir aber einen steifen Grog verdient!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri allen Fängern von gestern und heute. 

Ich war ja gestern Nachmittag noch am Wasser und bin sogar kurz nass geworden und hab mich vorm Gewitter unterstellen müssen.
Gefangen hab ich hauptsächlcih Satzkarpfen, einen Aitel, eine Barbe  und ein Augerot. Recht viel gibts da nicht zu berichten war eher trostlos gestern.
Zum Regen und Gewitter kam dann auch noch der starke Wind dazu was alles noch unerträglicher machte. Was solls das Jahr is noch lang genug da kann noch viel kommen.


----------



## Waller Michel

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern von gestern und heute.
> 
> Ich war ja gestern Nachmittag noch am Wasser und bin sogar kurz nass geworden und hab mich vorm Gewitter unterstellen müssen.
> Gefangen hab ich hauptsächlcih Satzkarpfen, einen Aitel, eine Barbe  und ein Augerot. Recht viel gibts da nicht zu berichten war eher trostlos gestern.
> Zum Regen und Gewitter kam dann auch noch der starke Wind dazu was alles noch unerträglicher machte. Was solls das Jahr is noch lang genug da kann noch viel kommen.


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri !
Satzkarpfen machen doch Spaß, ist doch was schönes  !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich gehe sogar so weit zu behaupten, dass kernige Satzer, am entsprechend leichten Gerät, deutlich mehr Fight abliefern, als die dicken Gelben am original Karpfenzeug, die eher nur dumpf durch den See ziehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri nach Rostock und auch an den @dawurzelsepp


----------



## Hering 58

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern von gestern und heute.
> 
> Ich war ja gestern Nachmittag noch am Wasser und bin sogar kurz nass geworden und hab mich vorm Gewitter unterstellen müssen.
> Gefangen hab ich hauptsächlcih Satzkarpfen, einen Aitel, eine Barbe  und ein Augerot. Recht viel gibts da nicht zu berichten war eher trostlos gestern.
> Zum Regen und Gewitter kam dann auch noch der starke Wind dazu was alles noch unerträglicher machte. Was solls das Jahr is noch lang genug da kann noch viel kommen.


Von mir auch ein dickes Petri. Satzer machen doch richtig Spaß, ist doch was schönes


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @MS aus G - ne Zährte hab ich auch noch nie gesehen!

@dawurzelsepp - läuft bei Dir! Schön, daß Du den äußerst widrigen Bedingungen ein paar schöne Fisch abtrotzen konntest!


----------



## geomas

War wirklich sehr ungemütlich am Wasser, sonnig, aber der Wind war richtig unangenehm.
Der erste Fisch war wie öfters in der letzten Zeit der „beste” - ein Plötz, der die 30cm geschrammt hat. Danach gab es auf Breadpunch, angeboten mit der üblichen Montage, ne Güster, einen Ukelei und ne kleine Rotfeder. Dann auf der anderen Rute (improvisierte Mini-Festbleimontage mit 18er QM1 und einem winzigen Pellet) heftiges Geruckel - ne Güster von etwa 20cm.
Besser lief es insgesamt mit Breadpunch - es kamen noch ein paar Plötz, ein oder 2 Güstern, eine bildschöne Rotfeder von gut 20cm und noch ein Ukelei (ja, wieder 8er Haken) an Land.

Der Wind hat die Bißerkennung an der „Matchpicker” nicht einfach gemacht, aber wenn man eine Weile auf die Spitze starrt, lernt man, die Windbewegungen „herauszurechnen”.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> War wirklich sehr ungemütlich am Wasser, sonnig, aber der Wind war richtig unangenehm.
> Der erste Fisch war wie öfters in der letzten Zeit der „beste” - ein Plötz, der die 30cm geschrammt hat. Danach gab es auf Breadpunch, angeboten mit der üblichen Montage, ne Güster, einen Ukelei und ne kleine Rotfeder. Dann auf der anderen Rute (improvisierte Mini-Festbleimontage mit 18er QM1 und einem winzigen Pellet) heftiges Geruckel - ne Güster von etwa 20cm.
> Besser lief es insgesamt mit Breadpunch - es kamen noch ein paar Plötz, ein oder 2 Güstern, eine bildschöne Rotfeder von gut 20cm und noch ein Ukelei (ja, wieder 8er Haken) an Land.
> 
> Der Wind hat die Bißerkennung an der „Matchpicker” nicht einfach gemacht, aber wenn man eine Weile auf die Spitze starrt, lernt man, die Windbewegungen „herauszurechnen”.


Jaaaa genau 
Die mehr oder weniger gleichmäßigen Bewegungen so in schwingender Form ist der Wind 
Die spitzeren ungleichmäßigen die wo man anschlagen sollte 

LG Michael


----------



## Captain_H00k

Morgen und am Do solls ja wieder deutlich wärmer werden.Werde da auch entweder mit Feeder oder Picker mal in Hafen ziehen.Hab seit es wieder so warm geworden ist richtig gut fangen können,Maden Top Köder.Nach dem Kälteeinbruch war ich aber jetzt nicht mehr auf Friedfisch.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - noch vorhandene Maisreste hab ich auch (kurz) an der Picker probiert - gab aber keine Bisse. 
Generell bin ich von der Biomais-Fängigkeit (Mais allgemein) absolut überzeugt, nur momentan läufts damit hier nicht.

Zum Angeln mit Breadpunch an der leichten Grundrute werde ich sicher auch ander Haken durchprobieren, aber momentan gefallen mit die (sehr ähnlichen) Gamakatsus LS-1810 sowie A1 Fine Feeder am besten. Größe 8 ist auch für kleinere Fische absolut kein Problem und hier in der Unterwarnow aktuell meine Größe der Wahl. Breadpunchgröße ist meist 10 und 12mm.

Punches von 8 oder 6mm und passende kleinere Haken (14er der genannten Modelle) werd ich wohl auch mal probieren, verspreche mir allerdings keine besseren Fänge damit.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - noch vorhandene Maisreste hab ich auch (kurz) an der Picker probiert - gab aber keine Bisse.
> Generell bin ich von der Biomais-Fängigkeit (Mais allgemein) absolut überzeugt, nur momentan läufts damit hier nicht.
> 
> Zum Angeln mit Breadpunch an der leichten Grundrute werde ich sicher auch ander Haken durchprobieren, aber momentan gefallen mit die (sehr ähnlichen) Gamakatsus LS-1810 sowie A1 Fine Feeder am besten. Größe 8 ist auch für kleinere Fische absolut kein Problem und hier in der Unterwarnow aktuell meine Größe der Wahl. Breadpunchgröße ist meist 10 und 12mm.
> 
> Punches von 8 oder 6mm und passende kleinere Haken (14er der genannten Modelle) werd ich wohl auch mal probieren, verspreche mir allerdings keine besseren Fänge damit.


Ja wie bei mir, ich habe auch die letzten Tage öfter mit Mais getestet, allerdings mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg! 
Gerade auch mit dem Biomais ,über den wir vor einigen Wochen geredet hatten, hatte ich ende Februar noch sehr gut gefangen 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So liegt in der Tat eher der Haken und Knoten im Verdachtszentrum, ich gehe von Plättchenhaken aus?
> Lohnt sich ganz sicher , da mal genauer nachzuschauen und mit Grenzbelastung zu testen.


Ja, es war ein Plättchenhaken. Habe gerade einen aus der Packung genommen und ihn bis an seine Grenzen getestet. Es gab nichts zu beanstanden. Aber an dem besagte Haken hat sich hat sich der Knoten aufgetribbelt. Man hat es am Ende des Vorfaches gesehen.
Der ist bestimmt nicht durch die Kontrolle geraten. Ist wohl ein Praktikant dafür verantwortlich. 
Das mit dem Hecht war ein Choke. Mit Mais und Maden gibt er sich nicht ab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#mais

Anekdote: am Oberlauf der Warnow hatte ich es neulich ja auch mit Mais probiert.
Ein Döbel, der auf Brotflocke gebissen hatte, spuckte Mais aus, den ich ne Stunde oder 2 zuvor etwa 100 Meter flußabwärts gefüttert hatte.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, es war ein Plättchenhaken. Habe gerade einen aus der Packung genommen und ihn bis an seine Grenzen getestet. Es gab nichts zu beanstanden. Aber an dem besagte Haken hat sich hat sich der Knoten aufgetribbelt. Man hat es am Ende des Vorfaches gesehen.
> Der ist bestimmt nicht durch die Kontrolle geraten. Ist wohl ein Praktikant dafür verantwortlich.
> Das mit dem Hecht war ein Choke. Mit Mais und Maden gibt er sich nicht ab.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Sag niemals „nie”.
Hecht, Zander, Barsch hab ich schon beim Angeln mit Mais an der Swingtip landen können. Der Hecht (letztes Jahr um Ostern rum) hatte den Haken außen am Unterkiefer. Aber man sollte niemals ausschließen, daß Fisch x auf Köder y beißt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Hecht, Zander, Batsch hab ich schon beim Angeln mit Mais an der Swingtip landen können.


Echt jetzt? Hmm, du hast gerade meine ganzen Theorien zerschlagen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Sag niemals „nie”.
> Hecht, Zander, Barsch hab ich schon beim Angeln mit Mais an der Swingtip landen können. Der Hecht (letztes Jahr um Ostern rum) hatte den Haken außen am Unterkiefer. Aber man sollte niemals ausschließen, daß Fisch x auf Köder y beißt.


Jaaa hatte ich auch schon!
Speziell in Steinbruchseen die oft sehr nährstoffarm sind für Hechte, keine Seltenheit!
Aber auch so ,wenn auch nur selten, hatte ich auf Madenbündel schon Hecht gefangen!
Auf Tauwurm schon öfter einmal!

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Sag niemals „nie”.
> Hecht, Zander, Barsch hab ich schon beim Angeln mit Mais an der Swingtip landen können. Der Hecht (letztes Jahr um Ostern rum) hatte den Haken außen am Unterkiefer. Aber man sollte niemals ausschließen, daß Fisch x auf Köder y beißt.


Es reicht ja schon wenn der Hecht ein Rotauge anvisiert hat und hängen bleibt - hattest du nicht aus eben jenem Teich an 16er Schnur mit Winzhäkchen nen Hecht rausgezerrt  @jason 1?


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hmm, du hast gerade meine ganzen Theorien zerschlagen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja! Die Fische sind definitiv noch irrer als wir Angler. 

Gezielt auf Hecht und Barsch würde ich aber nicht mit Mais angeln. Logo.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Aber man sollte niemals ausschließen, daß Fisch x auf Köder y beißt.


Stimmt, ich muss dir Recht geben. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Augerot.



Petri! Ich beantrage als korrespondierendes Mitglied den famosen, ganz famosen Terminus "Augerot" je nach Gusto für _ rutilus rutilus_ nach persönlichem Gefallen zu übernehmen -würde auch die Plötzen-Rotaugen Diskussion entlasten- und ich schätze das der Ükel genau wie beim Johnnie ohnehin das Recht hat, Speziesnamen zu vergeben.
Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger, einen fronsöschichän Bruderkuss an die Jungs ohne Bisse, und einen Toast unter Klugen an Jene, die unter den unwirtlichen Bedingungen (Sonnenschein ist nicht alles) das Haus gehütet haben,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es reicht ja schon wenn der Hecht ein Rotauge anvisiert hat und hängen bleibt - hattest du nicht aus eben jenem Teich an 16er Schnur mit Winzhäkchen nen Hecht rausgezerrt  @jason 1?


Ganz genau. Das war bei meinem ersten Besuch an den Teichen. Ein 50er Hecht hatte auf ein Stück Gartenwurm gebissen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> die eher nur dumpf durch den See ziehen


So ging es mir gestern. Die großen Boote brauch ich nicht. Da bin ich überfordert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri! Ich beantrage als korrespondierendes Mitglied den famosen, ganz famosen Terminus "Augerot" je nach Gusto für _ rutilus rutilus_ nach persönlichem Gefallen zu übernehmen -würde auch die Plötzen-Rotaugen Diskussion entlasten- und ich schätze das der Ükel genau wie beim Johnnie ohnehin das Recht hat, Speziesnamen zu vergeben.
> Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger, einen fronsöschichän Bruderkuss an die Jungs ohne Bisse, und einen Toast unter Klugen an Jene, die unter den unwirtlichen Bedingungen (Sonnenschein ist nicht alles) das Haus gehütet haben,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Euer
> Minimax


Schön Dich hier mal wieder zu lesen! 
Hoffe doch sehr das wir Dich hier bald wieder öfter lesen werden! 
Bis dahin bleib gesund und Petri falls du ans Wasser kommst! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri! Ich beantrage als korrespondierendes Mitglied den famosen, ganz famosen Terminus "Augerot" je nach Gusto für _ rutilus rutilus_ nach persönlichem Gefallen zu übernehmen


Im Augenrot liegt auch Poesie. Rotauge klingt ja da viel eher abwertend. Rotaugen lungern vor dem Aldi und helfen sich billigen Fusel auf die Leber!


----------



## geomas

„Rotfeder” finde ich äußerst passend und angenehm poetisch. „Rotauge” meide ich, weil es wie ne Diagnose klingt und auch nicht immer treffend ist.
„Plötz” hingegen erinnert an eine Sportreportage und trifft den Charakter dieses schönen Fisches.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> „Rotfeder” finde ich äußerst passend und angenehm poetisch. „Rotauge” meide ich, weil es wie ne Diagnose klingt und auch nicht immer treffend ist.


Ist halt auch eine Frage des Dialektes, ich mag Rotauge als Bezeichnung, auch wenn sich Plötz leichter und schneller Tippen lässt. Ich erwische mich auch dabei, im Gespräch gerne Plötze zu sagen und das stört mich selber, denn hier heisst der Fisch nunmal Rotauge. Die Ukelei ist eine Laube und der Hasel ist ein Häsling. "Gruselig" finde ich die Bezeichnung Ruddo(w?) für eine Rotfeder oder Aitel für einen Döbel (übrigens haben Aitel, Aland und Ide die gleiche Wortherkunft, ich denke nicht dass es dem ängstlichsten und wildesten unserer Fisch gerecht wird, ihn, Dialektik hin oder her, als fette Plötze zu bezeichnen), aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen bzw jedem primitiven Eingeborenenstamm seine Bezeichnung für Fische...


----------



## geomas

Roddow für Rotfeder finde ich eher angenehm altmodisch, sehr nordost-deutsch (so kommts mir vor). 
Pliete für Güster hört sich nach Pleite an - meine Vorfahren haben früher als Knirpse wohl öfters „Plieten” und „Wietings” (für kleine Weißfische) geangelt.
Bei Aitel denke ich an Sonnenschein, ne - da bleib ich lieber bei Döbel.

Blei - war das eigentlich mal die offizielle Bezeichnung für die Brasse, den Brachsen? Zu DDR-Zeiten las ich meist von „Blei”.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist halt auch eine Frage des Dialektes, ich mag Rotauge als Bezeichnung, auch wenn sich Plötz leichter und schneller Tippen lässt. Ich erwische mich auch dabei, im Gespräch gerne Plötze zu sagen und das stört mich selber, denn hier heisst der Fisch nunmal Rotauge. Die Ukelei ist eine Laube und der Hasel ist ein Häsling. "Gruselig" finde ich die Bezeichnung Ruddo(w?) für eine Rotfeder oder Aitel für einen Döbel (übrigens haben Aitel, Aland und Ide die gleiche Wortherkunft, ich denke nicht dass es dem ängstlichsten und wildesten unserer Fisch gerecht wird, ihn, Dialektik hin oder her, als fette Plötze zu bezeichnen), aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen bzw jedem primitiven Eingeborenenstamm seine Bezeichnung für Fische...


Hauptsache ist, wir wissen was wir gefangen haben. (Ist manchmal gar nicht so leicht). 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Roddow für Rotfeder finde ich eher angenehm altmodisch, sehr nordost-deutsch (so kommts mir vor).
> Pliete für Güster hört sich nach Pleite an - meine Vorfahren haben früher als Knirpse wohl öfters „Plieten” und „Wietings” (für kleine Weißfische) geangelt.
> Bei Aitel denke ich an Sonnenschein, ne - da bleib ich lieber bei Döbel.
> 
> Blei - war das eigentlich mal die offizielle Bezeichnung für die Brasse, den Brachsen? Zu DDR-Zeiten las ich meist von „Blei”.


Blei ist wohl im Berliner Raum Usus (zumindest der ich geh angeln Victor benutzt es viel), Ruddow würde ich auch in den Nordosten setzen, klingt für mich einfach fremd und unpassend für so einen schönen Fisch


----------



## geomas

Interessante Diskussion!

Die auf jeden Fall schlimmsten Fischbezeichnungen hat der Handel kreiert:

„Lachsforelle” ist so ein abstoßendes Beispiel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Sag niemals „nie”.
> Hecht, Zander, Barsch hab ich schon beim Angeln mit Mais an der Swingtip landen können. Der Hecht (letztes Jahr um Ostern rum) hatte den Haken außen am Unterkiefer. Aber man sollte niemals ausschließen, daß Fisch x auf Köder y beißt.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es reicht ja schon wenn der Hecht ein Rotauge anvisiert hat und hängen bleibt - hattest du nicht aus eben jenem Teich an 16er Schnur mit Winzhäkchen nen Hecht rausgezerrt  @jason 1?


Genauso läuft das, eindeutig, wenn der Störenfried nur anner Brustflosse oder Kiemendeckel hängen tut. Den interessiert das Gewusel um den Köder.
Erstmal steigt aber das Andrenalin so richtig, wenn man so einen harten Widerstand zu spüren bekommt!


----------



## geomas

Der Hecht letztes Jahr war sich aufs „Gewusel am Köder” aus, Zander (1x auf Dosenmais) und Flußbarsch (mehrfach) hatten korrekt auf Dosenmais gebissen. 



OT: auf Hering angele ich nicht, habe die größten Exemplare zufällig bei der Angelei in der Ostsee mit 10 Zoll großen Fin-S Fish in blausilber gehakt. 
Das ist öfters passiert, die wollten sich wohl mit dem großen Gummifisch, nun ja, „zusammentun”.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion!
> 
> Die auf jeden Fall schlimmsten Fischbezeichnungen hat der Handel kreiert:
> 
> „Lachsforelle” ist so ein abstoßendes Beispiel.


Einspruch euer Gnaden!

Als Lachforelle bezeichnete man schon zu Mergus' Zeiten, oder vermutlich noch früher, die Meerforelle. Sieht eindeutig aus, wie eine Forelle, benimmt sich aber wie ein Lachs, damals noch Salm genannt. Fertig war der Name. Mit dem Faksimile dieses Fischbuches habe ich schon so manche Wette gewonnen. Brehm's Tierleben beinahe 200 Jahre später war da schon aufgeklärter. Da heisst es schon eindeutig Meerforelle und Atlantischer Lachs.

Und mal ganz ehrlich. Solche Handelsbezeichnungen klingen einfach verlockender. Wer möchte schon geräucherte Bauchlappen vom Hundshai kosten? Schillerlocken klingt da viel interessanter. Oder Seehasenrogen, statt Deutschem Kaviar.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Blei - war das eigentlich mal die offizielle Bezeichnung für die Brasse, den Brachsen? Zu DDR-Zeiten las ich meist von „Blei”.


Ich habe die früher nur unter der Bezeichnung gekannt, Brassen oder Brachsen gab es erst „danach“. Ebenso die Plötzen, das scheint sich aber regional nicht verändert zu haben mit der Zeit. Hier (in Franken) sagt hingegen kein Mensch Plötz oder Blei. Aber Waller statt Wels.

Achja, DER Brasse ist hier maskulin. Das hat aber nichts zu bedeuten, die hiesigen Wortakrobaten bezeichnen  auch Butter oder Schokolade mit dem männlichen Artikel. Rewe und Ikea sind dafür weiblich.


----------



## daci7

Kurzer Exkurs ins Hochdeutsche: Die Fische heißen Brassen, Welse, Rotaugen oder -federn und Döbel. Ukeleien sind Elfchen und Kaulbarsch Spoysser Hexen*.
Man fährt mit der Fiets nachem Aldi und Fenster macht man los, nicht auf.
*OK, ich gebe zu, das ist sehr regional.
Groetjes


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Da hab ich wider was losgetreten mit den Satzern und dem "Augerot" aber schön @Minimax wenn dir der Name fürs Rotauge so gut gefällt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Blei ist wohl im Berliner Raum Usus .....), Ruddow würde ich auch in den Nordosten setzen, klingt für mich einfach fremd und unpassend für so einen schönen Fisch



Hier gibt's nur Roddow für die Rotfeder und Blei war früher tatsächlich geläufig für Brachsen im gesamten(fremden) Osten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Als *Lach*forelle bezeichnete man schon zu Mergus' Zeiten, oder vermutlich noch früher, die Meerforelle



Naja. Ne *Lach*forelle ist wahrscheinlich eine offensichtliche Frohnatur unter den Salmoniden, während die *Lachs*forelle eine fette Regenbogenforelle ist, deren Marktwert durch den Zusatz "Lachs" gesteigert werden soll. Eine unmögliche - weil irreführende  - Wortkreation.


----------



## Waller Michel

*Blei , Bressen ,Brachse *
Sind mit auch alles geläufige Begriffe! 
Habe festgestellt es kommt immer bisschen auf die Region drauf an! 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Achja, DER Brasse ist hier maskulin.




der Brasse
die Brachse
das Blei......

M/W/D  so ist für jeden was dabei. Ist doch heute modern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> der Brasse
> die Brachse
> das Blei......
> 
> M/W/D  so ist für jeden was dabei. Ist doch heute modern.



Wenn die Angelerin /Angler
Die /Der /Den Brasse gefangen hat
Kling wie Alice Schwarzer 

LG ....sorry für OT


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> der Brasse
> die Brachse
> das Blei......
> 
> M/W/D  so ist für jeden was dabei. Ist doch heute modern.


Wir müssen jetzt aber keine dieser dusseligen Gendersterne vor jede BrassIn schreiben, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wir müssen jetzt aber keine dieser dusseligen Gendersterne vor jede BrassIn schreiben, oder?


Verwechslungsgefahr:
Brassende (gegendert für brassen)
Prassende (Ükel auf der Messe)


----------



## Kochtopf

Mal eine schnöde fachliche Frage in die Runde: ich hocke gerade an der Fulle und habe Dosenmais mit unaussprechlichen Aromen angereichert und 1 1/2 Wochen im Auto gegoren sowie Dendros dabei. Der Mais klebt und riecht leicht säuerlich, ich meine zu Wissen, dass Karpfen darauf stehen - habt ihr Erfahrungen was der Rest der Fischwelt davon hält?

*ed* hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du die Bezeichnung fremd gefunden hättest @Professor Tinca, aber dafür behauptest du auch kackendreist das Lauben im Garten stehen


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, Sir Alex!

Klebrigen Dosenmais hab ich erfolgreich auf "Teichfische" eingesetzt. Ob Döbel drauf abfahren - keine Ahnung.
Und klar, Lauben stehen im Garten.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Sir Alex!
> 
> Klebrigen Dosenmais hab ich erfolgreich auf "Teichfische" eingesetzt. Ob Döbel drauf abfahren - keine Ahnung.
> Und klar, Lauben stehen im Garten.


Roch dein klebriger Mais auch leicht säuerlich? Hab jetzt ne light feeder mit Dendro und 1/4 oz unter eine Weide geschnippt, die Stellmaisrute lässt das Korn in der Strömung spielen, ich bin an der dritten Stelle, jetzt heisst es alles oder nix um 11 pack ich ein


----------



## Tobias85

Also hier im höchst-hochdeutschen Hannover schwimmen die Lauben im MLK... 

Ich finde nicht nur die Diskusaion über die Namen an sich spannend, sondern auch die unterschiedlichen Artikel dazu. Für mich heisst es zb der Brassen, aber die Brasse.

Von Häsling habe ich auch achonmal gehört, viel schöner finde ich allerdings den hier im Ükel gelernten Begriff Kiesmöhne.


----------



## geomas

Ob der Mais etwas säuerlich roch erinnere ich nicht. Mein Geruchssinn ist nach jahrezehntelangem Rauchen auch nicht so fein.

Der Brassen oder der Brachsen kenne ich in dieser Form, bei „der Brasse” denke ich an die Salzwasserfische.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es gibt sogar für so lokale Namen einen wiki Eintrag:








						Brachse – Wiktionary
					






					de.wiktionary.org
				




Hätt' ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar für so lokale Namen einen wiki Eintrag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brachse – Wiktionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wiktionary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hätt' ich gar nicht gedacht.











						Brachse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Scheinbar ist Brachse korrektes Hochdeutsch- so stand es iirc auch in meinen Schulungsunterlagen zur Prüfung und da die Hessenweit gleich sind (und die nördlichen und südlichen Dialekte si garnicht miteinander zu tun haben) gehe ich tatsächlich von Hochdeutsch aus, auch wenn der Fisch in D meist Brasse(n) genannt wird


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> das Blei......



Kommt bei mir als Beschwerung der Schnur zum Einsatz.   

Im Zusammenhang mit Fischarten habe ich bisher nur "der Blei" gehört, aber das kann kann je nach Region natürlich wieder ganz anders gehandhabt werden.

Ich hab  z.B. auch schon  "der Aitel" oder "das Aitel" gehört, was weiter im Norden als Döbel bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Kommt bei mir als Beschwerung der Schnur zum Einsatz.
> 
> Im Zusammenhang mit Fischarten habe ich bisher nur "der Blei" gehört, aber das kann kann je nach Region natürlich wieder ganz anders gehandhabt werden.




Damit hast du natürlich recht aber das war auch nur für die Pointe so geschrieben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Ich habe in irgendwelchen carpophilen Texten mal was von der vermeintlichen Wunderwirkung von gegorenem Mais gelesen und das natürlich mehrfach ausprobiert! Wie so oft bei solchen Geheimen Geheimtipps , konnte ich keine signifikante Steigerung der Bissrate feststellen.
Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir für Deinen aktuellen Ansitz ordentlich Büsse und Füsche!
Zur Brassen-Bezeichnungsdebatte: Blei, Brasse, Breesen ... ist mir egal. Nur nennt diese wunderschönen Fische bitte nicht Klodeckel.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Sir Alex!
> 
> Klebrigen Dosenmais hab ich erfolgreich auf "Teichfische" eingesetzt. Ob Döbel drauf abfahren - keine Ahnung.



Tun sie


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schöner Döbel, ich beneide Dich @Kochtopf. Petri zu diesem Prachtburschen.


----------



## geomas

Haha, Du wirst in Zukunft dann wohl öfter Mais gären lassen...
Petri zu dem wunderschön gefärbten Döbel! 
(Der Unterkiefer sieht etwas nach Lachs aus.)


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri..
Schöner Dickkopf schöner.


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes PETRI  @Kochtopf!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Döbel!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri, toller Fisch


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo wie versprochen nun mein kleiner Angelbericht vom Karfreitag.
Bin nur mit kleinem Tackle los, was man halt Carry-All und Rutentasche verstauen kann und sich dann am Roller umhängen kann, funktionierte erstaunlich gut. Da die letzten Tage die Sonne kräftig am scheinen war dachte ich mir dass die Fische sich schon an die flacheren Bereiche orientieren, also ans Nordufer gefahren wo schon recht früh die Sonne draufknallt (09:00 Uhr)
Angefangen hab ich mit meiner alten Daiwa Matchrute in 3,60, ninja A 1500 mit 0,16er Schnur und einer 1,5 Gramm Pose. Am Anfang war es recht windstill und ich dachte dass sollte auf die geplante Angelentfernung von ca. 15 m gut funktionieren. Köder war Weizen, Curry-Teig und Bread-Punch. Tat es auch, ca für eine halbe Stunde. Gab ein paar Zupfer, aber noch nix verwertbares. Dann kam wieder dieser  Wind, und damit auch die Oberflächenströmung. Ratzfatz Schnurbogen drinnen, war nicht mehr feierlich. Da mein Angelplatz räumlich begrenzt war (Bieber sei dank ) waren die Möglichkeiten auch begrenzt und nachdem die Montage nach einem zu heftigen Anschlag im Baum landete, entschied ich mich auf die Picker umzusteigen (2,40 m SPRO Picker, Ninja A 2000 mit 0,16er). Nebenbei montierte ich noch eine Zweitrute mit einem Hybrid-Methodkorb, ( danke an @Fantastic Fishing für die Montage-Erläuterung) 3,30 m Cormoran-Teleskoprute, Cormoran Rolle mit ****bremse und 0,30 Schnur sollte genug Sicherheit bringen, falls doch ein Karpfen einsteigt. Gelber Krill-Dumbell am Haar und auf 15m raus an die Kante. Mit der Picker versuchte ich es ein bisschen näher beim überhängenden Baumgeäst. Aber nix mehr, kein Zupfer gar nix.
Um 10:45 Uhr dann probeweise die Zweitrute in die Mitte vom Altwasser gepfeffert. Und um 11:00 Uhr, pünktlich zum Schlag der Kirchturmuhr ging die Zweitrute um. Rute aufgenommen, kurzer Drill und dann hatte ich meinen ersten Fisch 2020 im Kescher, ein schöner Giebel (müsste einer sein, berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre) von 43 cm lag im Kescher, dick und prall voller Laich. 
Hach ist dass ein Gefühl, wie nach einem ersten Date bei dem man sich den ersten Kuss ergattert 
Also standen die Fische doch noch im tiefen Bereich also Method neu befüllt und wieder raus damit, das gleiche mit der Picker. Nach einer weiteren viertel Stunde machte auch die Spitze der Picker einen schönen Bogen, Anschlag und ein weiterer Besucher füllte bald meinen Kescher, ein schöner Brassen von 43 cm. (Gefangen auf Weizen).
Es gab noch ein paar Zupfer und Fehlbisse auf beiden Ruten, aber um kurz nach halb Zwölf packte ich dann wieder meine sieben Sachen. 
Seit langem bin ich mal wieder mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht und hübsche Fische.
Das Gewässer sieht auch interessant aus.

Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den tollen Bericht, @Racklinger - Petri heil zu dem massiv anmutenden Giebel und dem schönen Picker-Brachsen!
Die Ninja A-Rollen sind was das Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis angeht kaum zu toppen (hab die an diversen Ruten).


----------



## Hecht100+

@Racklinger 
Schöner Bericht und noch schönere Fische, dickes  Petri Heil


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri zum Kugelgiebel und dem Brassenden  @Racklinger 

Anbei ein kurzer Bericht 
Heute morgen um halb sechs kam ich nicht aus dem Bett und angesichts der kalten Luft die durchs Fenster kam wollte ich mir das angeln bereits in die Haare schmieren (sorgt für prächtigen Wuchs und tolle Locken) - allerdings konnte ich nicht mehr einschlafen, also stand ich, ganz Grummel Griesgram Cosplayer im Geiste, letzten Endes doch auf und fing an etwas zu arbeiten. Nach ungefähr 2 Tassen Kaffee und 20 Emails die mich in den Glauben ließen, dass der Mensch eine evolutionäre Sackgasse sei beschloss ich den Stier bei den Hörnern zu packen und doch angeln zu gehen. Schnell das Auto beladen, Dendros aus der Farm geholt und Attacke, um kurz vor 8 war ich am Wasser. Flugs aufgebaut (ich wollte wieder mit Stellmaisrute angeln + einer grundrute), eine Hand voll Mais rein und beide Ruten platziert. Und es passierte nix. Eisvögel und Cormoranæ zogen am mir vorbei, der Fluss war angetrübt und bei normalem Wasserstand und der Lenz brannte alsbald erbarmungslos vom Himmel. Ich sah mich schon schneidern und wollte deswegen einen Fehler nicht wiederholen: die Sache aussitzen. Also wechselte ich nach gut 60 Minuten die Stelle, wo sich die o.g. Prozedur erneut abspielte, bis ins Detail.
Also hieß es gegen 10 Uhr erneut den Platz zu wechseln und ich saß da wo ich die letzten beiden Wochen schon 50+ Döbel verhaften konnte. Die Grundrute schickte ich unter die Weide und beim ablegen der Rute zeigte ihre Spitze einen Biss mit einem einzigen Zittern an - und ich war nicht in der Lage zu parieren also neuen Dendro drauf uns zurück an den Platz aber es wollte wohl niemand mehr Wurm frühstücken.
Die Stellmaismontage liess ich nach meiner letzten Nachricht im Ükel weiter unter die Weide treiben und als ich gedanklich mit dem Angeltag am abschließen war und mir die üblichen Ausreden (Kormoran, Sonnenschein, Wasserstand, Wetterumschwung, falsche Köder) zurecht legte ging die Pose auf tauchfahrt und beim Anhieb - YEEEES, WIDERSTAND!
Mit entsprechender Übung liefen Drill und Keschern routiniert ab und kurz darauf zappelte der obige Geselle (Der Lachs des kleinen Mannes, nur echt mit Laichhaken) im Netz, beim ersten Messversuch waren es über 52cm aber das mucksche Aas hielt nicht still, also bleibe ich bei diffusen 50+
Ich beköderte nicht neu sondern schmiss den restlichen Mais als Dankeschön ins Wasser, packte mein Geraffel und fuhr glücklich nach Hause.
Nachdem jetzt knapp 3 Jahre lang meine Standarddöbel 45cm hatten scheinen sie mit mir gewachsen zu sein, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass in diesem Jahr bislang "nur" welche um die 50 ins Netz gingen - ich will mich nicht beschweren aber finde das auffällig.

Vielleicht klappt das ja irgendwann mal auch so mit 60ern   

Das angeln mit der Stellmaisrute ist wahnsinnig effektiv, ich hatte bislang bei 3 Ansitzen 4 Bisse die 3 gute Döbel hervorgebracht haben, meine Matche kann da leider nicht mithalten (aber macht rein anglerisch mehr spass). Die Statistik ist noch nicht aussagekräftig, aber da das auch die einzigen Bisse waren steigt mein Vertrauen in Methode und Köder (in den ich bislang nie vertrauen hatte) ins unermessliche.

Nächstes mal geht es an die andere Fullenseite, da gibt es enormes Dickicht über dem Wasser


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf
@Racklinger 
Euch beiden ein herzliches Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri zum Kugelgiebel und dem Brassenden  @Racklinger
> 
> Anbei ein kurzer Bericht
> Heute morgen um halb sechs kam ich nicht aus dem Bett und angesichts der kalten Luft die durchs Fenster kam wollte ich mir das angeln bereits in die Haare schmieren (sorgt für prächtigen Wuchs und tolle Locken) - allerdings konnte ich nicht mehr einschlafen, also stand ich, ganz Grummel Griesgram Cosplayer im Geiste, letzten Endes doch auf und fing an etwas zu arbeiten. Nach ungefähr 2 Tassen Kaffee und 20 Emails die mich in den Glauben ließen, dass der Mensch eine evolutionäre Sackgasse sei beschloss ich den Stier bei den Hörnern zu packen und doch angeln zu gehen. Schnell das Auto beladen, Dendros aus der Farm geholt und Attacke, um kurz vor 8 war ich am Wasser. Flugs aufgebaut (ich wollte wieder mit Stellmaisrute angeln + einer grundrute), eine Hand voll Mais rein und beide Ruten platziert. Und es passierte nix. Eisvögel und Cormoranæ zogen am mir vorbei, der Fluss war angetrübt und bei normalem Wasserstand und der Lenz brannte alsbald erbarmungslos vom Himmel. Ich sah mich schon schneidern und wollte deswegen einen Fehler nicht wiederholen: die Sache aussitzen. Also wechselte ich nach gut 60 Minuten die Stelle, wo sich die o.g. Prozedur erneut abspielte, bis ins Detail.
> Also hieß es gegen 10 Uhr erneut den Platz zu wechseln und ich saß da wo ich die letzten beiden Wochen schon 50+ Döbel verhaften konnte. Die Grundrute schickte ich unter die Weide und beim ablegen der Rute zeigte ihre Spitze einen Biss mit einem einzigen Zittern an - und ich war nicht in der Lage zu parieren also neuen Dendro drauf uns zurück an den Platz aber es wollte wohl niemand mehr Wurm frühstücken.
> Die Stellmaismontage liess ich nach meiner letzten Nachricht im Ükel weiter unter die Weide treiben und als ich gedanklich mit dem Angeltag am abschließen war und mir die üblichen Ausreden (Kormoran, Sonnenschein, Wasserstand, Wetterumschwung, falsche Köder) zurecht legte ging die Pose auf tauchfahrt und beim Anhieb - YEEEES, WIDERSTAND!
> Mit entsprechender Übung liefen Drill und Keschern routiniert ab und kurz darauf zappelte der obige Geselle (Der Lachs des kleinen Mannes, nur echt mit Laichhaken) im Netz, beim ersten Messversuch waren es über 52cm aber das mucksche Aas hielt nicht still, also bleibe ich bei diffusen 50+
> Ich beköderte nicht neu sondern schmiss den restlichen Mais als Dankeschön ins Wasser, packte mein Geraffel und fuhr glücklich nach Hause.
> Nachdem jetzt knapp 3 Jahre lang meine Standarddöbel 45cm hatten scheinen sie mit mir gewachsen zu sein, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass in diesem Jahr bislang "nur" welche um die 50 ins Netz gingen - ich will mich nicht beschweren aber finde das auffällig.
> 
> Vielleicht klappt das ja irgendwann mal auch so mit 60ern
> 
> Das angeln mit der Stellmaisrute ist wahnsinnig effektiv, ich hatte bislang bei 3 Ansitzen 4 Bisse die 3 gute Döbel hervorgebracht haben, meine Matche kann da leider nicht mithalten (aber macht rein anglerisch mehr spass). Die Statistik ist noch nicht aussagekräftig, aber da das auch die einzigen Bisse waren steigt mein Vertrauen in Methode und Köder (in den ich bislang nie vertrauen hatte) ins unermessliche.
> 
> Nächstes mal geht es an die andere Fullenseite, da gibt es enormes Dickicht über dem Wasser


Petri Kochtopf ! Wahnsinns Fang  Möchtest du uns, besser mir, nicht mal erklären, wie deine Stellmais-Montage aufgebaut war ?


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Ich habe in irgendwelchen carpophilen Texten mal was von der vermeintlichen Wunderwirkung von gegorenem Mais gelesen und das natürlich mehrfach ausprobiert! Wie so oft bei solchen Geheimen Geheimtipps , konnte ich keine signifikante Steigerung der Bissrate feststellen.
> Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir für Deinen aktuellen Ansitz ordentlich Büsse und Füsche!
> Zur Brassen-Bezeichnungsdebatte: Blei, Brasse, Breesen ... ist mir egal. Nur nennt diese wunderschönen Fische bitte *nicht Klodeckel.*


Das ist doch nur ne Größenbezeichnung wie XXXL oder Kaventsmann


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Petri Kochtopf ! Wahnsinns Fang  Möchtest du uns, besser mir, nicht mal erklären, wie deine Stellmais-Montage aufgebaut war ?


Kann ich gerne machen aber ist erschreckend primitiv

Man nehme eine relativ schwere Fliesswasserpose (heute 12gr Bolopose) und bleie sie relativ grob aus (2× 2SSG als Torpille und dann mit 1 SSG und iirc 4 AA halbwegs korrekt ausgebleit), durchgebunden, als Haken nehme ich gerne 14er Drennan Specialist, die Bebleiung verteile ich bis auf das SSG bis 20cm vor dem Haken und dann setze ich die Montage so unter der (Bolo-)Rutenspitze ein, lasse sie zu einem gewünschten Punkt (-> unter die Weide) treiben und blockiere die Pose durch die Ratsche der Centrepin - dann trete ich einem grossen Schritt vom Wasser zurück und setze mich um weniger zu scheuchen - so banal so fertig


----------



## Kochtopf

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur ne Größenbezeichnung wie XXXL oder Kaventsmann


Ja aber keine schöne. Ich werde auch lieber Adonis als fetter Mongo genannt


----------



## Jason

Tolle Fang Berichte, die heute eingetrudelt sind. Bei dem schönen Wetter folgen sicherlich noch weitere. Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß am Wasser. Ich mache mich jetzt an die Arbeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Racklinger 
Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zum Giebel. Schein als wäre die Giebel bei uns in Bayern zuhause


----------



## Tobias85

@Racklinger: Petri, was für ein toller Giebel!

Und Sir Kochtopf: Schnieker Fisch, dickes Petri dazu! Aber vor dem nächsten Fototermin solltest du ihn vielleicht zum Kieferoethopäden schicken.


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sooo wie versprochen nun mein kleiner Angelbericht vom Karfreitag.
> Bin nur mit kleinem Tackle los, was man halt Carry-All und Rutentasche verstauen kann und sich dann am Roller umhängen kann, funktionierte erstaunlich gut. Da die letzten Tage die Sonne kräftig am scheinen war dachte ich mir dass die Fische sich schon an die flacheren Bereiche orientieren, also ans Nordufer gefahren wo schon recht früh die Sonne draufknallt (09:00 Uhr)
> Angefangen hab ich mit meiner alten Daiwa Matchrute in 3,60, ninja A 1500 mit 0,16er Schnur und einer 1,5 Gramm Pose. Am Anfang war es recht windstill und ich dachte dass sollte auf die geplante Angelentfernung von ca. 15 m gut funktionieren. Köder war Weizen, Curry-Teig und Bread-Punch. Tat es auch, ca für eine halbe Stunde. Gab ein paar Zupfer, aber noch nix verwertbares. Dann kam wieder dieser  Wind, und damit auch die Oberflächenströmung. Ratzfatz Schnurbogen drinnen, war nicht mehr feierlich. Da mein Angelplatz räumlich begrenzt war (Bieber sei dank ) waren die Möglichkeiten auch begrenzt und nachdem die Montage nach einem zu heftigen Anschlag im Baum landete, entschied ich mich auf die Picker umzusteigen (2,40 m SPRO Picker, Ninja A 2000 mit 0,16er). Nebenbei montierte ich noch eine Zweitrute mit einem Hybrid-Methodkorb, ( danke an @Fantastic Fishing für die Montage-Erläuterung) 3,30 m Cormoran-Teleskoprute, Cormoran Rolle mit ****bremse und 0,30 Schnur sollte genug Sicherheit bringen, falls doch ein Karpfen einsteigt. Gelber Krill-Dumbell am Haar und auf 15m raus an die Kante. Mit der Picker versuchte ich es ein bisschen näher beim überhängenden Baumgeäst. Aber nix mehr, kein Zupfer gar nix.
> Um 10:45 Uhr dann probeweise die Zweitrute in die Mitte vom Altwasser gepfeffert. Und um 11:00 Uhr, pünktlich zum Schlag der Kirchturmuhr ging die Zweitrute um. Rute aufgenommen, kurzer Drill und dann hatte ich meinen ersten Fisch 2020 im Kescher, ein schöner Giebel (müsste einer sein, berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre) von 43 cm lag im Kescher, dick und prall voller Laich.
> Hach ist dass ein Gefühl, wie nach einem ersten Date bei dem man sich den ersten Kuss ergattert
> Also standen die Fische doch noch im tiefen Bereich also Method neu befüllt und wieder raus damit, das gleiche mit der Picker. Nach einer weiteren viertel Stunde machte auch die Spitze der Picker einen schönen Bogen, Anschlag und ein weiterer Besucher füllte bald meinen Kescher, ein schöner Brassen von 43 cm. (Gefangen auf Weizen).
> Es gab noch ein paar Zupfer und Fehlbisse auf beiden Ruten, aber um kurz nach halb Zwölf packte ich dann wieder meine sieben Sachen.
> Seit langem bin ich mal wieder mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht nach Hause gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343159
> Anhang anzeigen 343160
> Anhang anzeigen 343161
> Anhang anzeigen 343162
> Anhang anzeigen 343163


Danke für den netten Angelbericht .Schöne Bilder und Petri.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Naja. Ne *Lach*forelle ist wahrscheinlich eine offensichtliche Frohnatur unter den Salmoniden, während die *Lachs*forelle eine fette Regenbogenforelle ist, deren Marktwert durch den Zusatz "Lachs" gesteigert werden soll. Eine unmögliche - weil irreführende  - Wortkreation.


Gehören die diversen Forellenarten jetzt nicht mehr den Familien der Lachsartigen an?

Aber wenn sich Leute viel Geld für rotgefütterte Mastfische aus dem Sack ziehen lassen, soll es ja nicht mein Problem sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Gehören die diversen Forellenarten jetzt nicht mehr den Familien der Lachsartigen an?




Warum fragst du?


----------



## Andal

Weil  du so vehement die Zusammengehörigkeit der Begriffe Forelle und Lachs in Frage gestellt hast!?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nö.
Da hast du etwas falsch gelesen/verstanden.


----------



## Andal

Außerdem nahm mein Beitrag nur Bezug auf sehr frühe Zeiten und nicht auf den status quo des heutigen Handels und der Fischereiwirtschaft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

War nur ein lustiger Beitrag über deine versehentlich *lachende *Forelle anstatt Lachsforelle.


----------



## Andal

Ah so ... alles nur meiner schlechten Augen geschuldet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau.
Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.


----------



## Fr33

Puhh,,,, heute war der Postbote fleissig und ich hab eben mal ausgepackt was ich mir dieses Jahr für Schleien, Brassen, Giebel, Karauschen und Karpfen so vorgenommen habe.....







Rute (MS Range Econ Method Feeder 330) macht nen guten Eindruck.... ist zwar nicht teuerste aber echt ok. Was allerdings die butterweiche 1 Oz Spitze dabei soll frage ich mich immer noch. Von der Balzer Rolle bin ich recht positiv überrascht. Dreht gut und ist auch eher ne Budget Rolle mit E-Spule.... Kann mich aktuell nur nicht entscheiden welche Größe da besser dran passt.... Die eine wirkt gerade so passend und die andere ggf. bisschen too much…..


----------



## Andal

1 oz. Glas ist selbst für stehende Gewässer schon eine sehr empfindliche Spitze, bei der Rutenlänge. Viel Wind braucht da nicht gehen. Aber du kannst sie ja als Pickerspitze benutzen. Trotzdem würde ich da gleich nachlegen und mindestens auf eine 2 oz., besser sogar auf eine 3 oz. Kohlefaserspitze für den Fluss nachrüsten. Ist ja bei MS Range kein Problem.

Wobei ich ja beim MF-Feedern auch nicht so wirklich weiss, warum man überhaupt eine Zitterspitze haben muss. Via Schnur und regulärer Spitze hat man mindestens die gleiche Bissanzeige. Aber vermutlich sagte man sich bei der Erfindung, Feedern, da muss eine Quiverspitze bei.


----------



## Fr33

War ne 2Oz und ne 1 Oz aus Carbon dabei.... die 2Oz passt schon eher.... ne 2,5 - 3Oz wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen....


----------



## Andal

Darum meine ich ja auch nachlegen. Wenn dir der Bach die Spitze schon auf 90° zieht, kommt keine Freude auf.


----------



## daci7

Es wird Zeit, dass diese Mischung aus Corona-Pause, Schlafmangel wegen zwei zahnender Blagen und Rückenschmerzen wegen Hausbau aufhört. Ich hab heut Nacht im Delirium beinahe 11 Elnetti Rod Co Blanks in #4/5 und #5/6 ersteigert ...
Das ist fast wie bei ner ordentlichen Sauftour - Gestern Nacht hat das alles absolut Sinn gemacht. Ich hatte sogar schon Pläne für die einzelnen Blanks. Dabei kommen meine jetzigen Fusselpeitschen schon fast garnicht ans Wasser. Und zum Rutenbauen fehlt mir eh die Zeit. Und selbst wenn, würden hier noch eine Reparatur und zwei Float-Blanks anstehen ... naja. Ein dickes Petri jedenfalls an alle Aktiven und Erfolgreichen!




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja aber keine schöne. Ich werde auch lieber Adonis als fetter Mongo genannt


Dann tuh was dafür! *duckundwech*


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Dann tuh was dafür! *duckundwech*


Feese Möpp!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe die früher nur unter der Bezeichnung gekannt, Brassen oder Brachsen gab es erst „danach“. Ebenso die Plötzen, das scheint sich aber regional nicht verändert zu haben mit der Zeit. Hier (in Franken) sagt hingegen kein Mensch Plötz oder Blei. Aber Waller statt Wels.
> 
> Achja, DER Brasse ist hier maskulin. Das hat aber nichts zu bedeuten, die hiesigen Wortakrobaten bezeichnen  auch Butter oder Schokolade mit dem männlichen Artikel. Rewe und Ikea sind dafür weiblich.





Mescalero schrieb:


> Wir müssen jetzt aber keine dieser dusseligen Gendersterne vor jede BrassIn schreiben, oder?



Das siehst du genau richtig, das ist einfach nur dumm in der Sprache, als dumm empfunden für den Sprachtheoretiker, und lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß für einen (Sprach-)Kommunikationsradius, der heute nun mal sehr viel weiter reicht als die Sichtweite vom Kirchturm bis zum Horizont.
(Das alte aufzuräumen gilt! - Karthago delendum est  )

Außerdem klingt es sehr schlecht, wenn jemand oder gar mehrere im Gespräch dauernd der/die/das verwechseln bzw. anders verwenden.
Dann kommen die Eindeutschungen oder Anglizismen dazu, bei PC/Computern "Computer", "Prozessor", "Cache", "Internet", "Netzwerkkabel" usw. usw.
Diese Dinge haben nun mal sowas von gar kein Geschlecht (neud."Gender"), aber sowas von garnicht als Metallstrukturen!

Die Engländer waren uns mit dem Artikel "the" und weniger Fallunterscheidung schon weit voraus, kein Wunder wenn man bedenkt wie Rom/Lateinisch untergegangen ist und Deutsch(-land) mit seinen vielen Schissereien als Schildbürgerstreiche sich immer sehr selbst (geistig) behindert hat.
Die Norddeutschvölker mit ihrem Plattdeutsch sind da dem Niederländisch und Englisch sehr viel näher, da kommt es wie in vielen anderen Mundarten nicht so genau drauf an, auf das der/die/das. Das gilt auch für Bayrisch und Sächsisch usw., da ist einfach mehr erlaubt, jedes Dorf darf wie es will.
Deswegen habe ich vor einiger Zeit das "de" erfunden bzw. dem englischen "the" entlehnt, Mundartlich bin ich ja seit Anbeginn sehr divers vorgeprägt.
Als Ergänzung zu der/die/das gibt es dazu ein 4.Nichtgenus m/f=(maskulin/feminin)  oder ausdrücklich Nichtgeschlecht-m/f oder Gruppe-ohne-m/f.
Wenn ich als statt "der Mensch" nun schreibe: "de Mensch" , gemeint als "der/die Mensch", dann bin ich fein raus! 

Damit können sich bei "de Mensch" alle Menschen, Männer und Frauen, Jungen und Mädchen genderunterdrückungsfrei angesprochen fühlen.
Vor allem muss "das Mädchen" verschwinden, da ist das norm-hoch-deutsch asbachuraltkonservativ mit der Versachlichung einer Person (pfui und Schande).
"de Blank" und "de Kohlefaser" klingen auch endlich richtig, wenn man sich nicht auf "das Blank" und "das Kohlefaser" einigen kann.
de Donau, de Rhein, de Main, de Weser, de Oder, de Naab, endlich passt das!

Also de Brassen und de Rotauge ist fein; wenn man jedoch "die dickbäuchige Brässin" meint oder "der pickelige Rotauge",  so ist die Sache auch klar. 
Sprache und Begriffe sind auch Teil der Sprachhoheit, ein Zeichen letztlich von ausgeübter Macht, entweder selbstausgeübt, oder es wird einem übergestülpt.
In einer neuen aufziehenden Welt müssen Änderungen u. Anpassungen her, das war schon immer so, und wird so gut.
Viel Spaß beim "umdeutschen" anpassen eurer Schriftsprache, mehr kann ich an Vereinfachung nicht bieten! 

Und so schwer ist es wirklich nicht, man braucht nur das i oder r vergessen, was sowieso dauernd passiert. d*i*e -> de , de*r* -> de


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass diese Mischung aus Corona-Pause, Schlafmangel wegen zwei zahnender Blagen und Rückenschmerzen wegen Hausbau aufhört. Ich hab heut Nacht im Delirium beinahe 11 Elnetti Rod Co Blanks in #4/5 und #5/6 ersteigert ...
> Das ist fast wie bei ner ordentlichen Sauftour - Gestern Nacht hat das alles absolut Sinn gemacht. Ich hatte sogar schon Pläne für die einzelnen Blanks. Dabei kommen meine jetzigen Fusselpeitschen schon fast garnicht ans Wasser. Und zum Rutenbauen fehlt mir eh die Zeit.


Schreib mal bitte genauer, was das ist, und ob es interessant ist mit de Elnetti Rod Co Blank in #5/6! 

Wenn einem zum  Rutenbauen die Zeit fehlt, ist was schwer schief im Leben. 
Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung definitiv sagen. Kann man auch durch Posenbauen, Fliegenbinden etc. ersetzen.
Denn das verbraucht prinzipiell weniger Zeit als angeln zu gehen und kann man abends auch für ein Stündchen zur Beruhigung u. Krativbefriedigung einschieben.
Vorausgesetzt man hat eine hunderprozentig "wartende" Werkstatt.


----------



## Andal

Und genau deswegen bleibe ich meiner Mundart treu. Sicher bisweilen abgemildert, dem besseren Verständnis zu Liebe. Aber warum sollte ich meine Herkunft verleugnen und ein allgemeiner Assimilado werden!? Ich bin als Oberbayer geboren und das bleibe ich, bis zum Ende meiner Tage!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Spiegelglatt liegt der See vor mir. Die Sonne scheint, der Eisvogel jagt und ich genieße das Glück, hier jetzt fischen zu dürfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht gut aus Stephan.

Hol was raus und bring ein paar schöne Fotos mit.


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schreib mal bitte genauer, was das ist, und ob es interessant ist mit de Elnetti Rod Co Blank [...]


Elnetti Rod Co war eine ziemliche Edelschmiede für handmade Fliegenruten. Die ist meines Wissens nach aber schon länger nicht mehr in den ursprünglichen Händen bzw. nicht  mehr aktiv - verzeiht wenn ich mich hier irre. Die ursprünglichen Blanks sollen amerikanischen Ursprungs gewesen sein (Fisher?!) und da waren teilweise echte Legenden drunter (frühe Stratocaster z.b.). Dann kamen die Banks irgendwann aus Fernost waren aber immernoch mehr als nur brauchbar.
Gestern sind 11Stk (Allerdings ohne genauere Bezeichnung) für 181 Öcken in der Bucht wech gegangen...


----------



## geomas

Wunderschönes Foto, @Wuemmehunter ! Genieß den Nachmittag!


----------



## geomas

Ich werd auch noch mal kurz los - zu Fuß mit leichtem Gepäck. Mal zu ner anderen Stelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Sicher bisweilen abgemildert, dem besseren Verständnis zu Liebe.


Siehste, genau darum geht es (mir), abgemildert, nicht über den Haufen geworfen oder in die Müllkuhle weggeschoben!

Aus dieser Genderei entstehen Frontlinien und Schlachtgebiete, das ist schlimm, wenn extreme Positionen aufeinander prallen, und weder DIE noch DER haben was davon, alle verlieren nur. Und es wird nur noch schwieriger als zuvor.
Das Fräulein sind wir los, das Bübchen u. Jungchen auch schon fast, das gibt doch Zuversicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Gestern sind 11Stk (Allerdings ohne genauere Bezeichnung) für 181 Öcken in der Bucht wech gegangen...


Ach schade, ich lese erst jetzt oben genauer das "beinahe".
Ich dächte schon, du hast da für so ein Beträgle nun zuviele von 

Ich brauche Umbauteile für Neuverpaarungen, günstige schwere Flyblanks sind da interessant, primär für die Super-Avon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Fräulein sind wir los




Welches??





__





						Fräulein
					

Definition, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme und Grammatik von 'Fräulein' auf Duden online nachschlagen. Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.




					www.duden.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das gemarkte unbemannte ungefreite unverehelichte unberingte, das wie ein Blinkerlein für Raubmännchen ausgeführte.

_"Die Anrede Fräulein ist nur noch üblich, wenn die angesprochene Frau diese Bezeichnung selbst wünscht."
_


----------



## kuttenkarl

Zur Brassen-Bezeichnungsdebatte: Blei, Brasse, Breesen ... ist mir egal. Nur nennt diese wunderschönen Fische bitte nicht Klodeckel.
[/QUOTE]

ne, Stinkdeubel


----------



## Mescalero

@Racklinger 
@Kochtopf 
@Wuemmehunter 

Ein herzliches Petri euch!

Ich war heute auch los, um die neue Feeder einzuweihen. Mein Toast war etwas zu trocken und hat nicht gut am Haken gehalten, sodass ich bald auf Biomais (Dose ausm Rewe) umgestellt habe. Immerhin ein hübsches Ukelchen hat aber auf das Brot gebissen. 
Ich habe dann immer wieder zwischen 16er Haken mit einem Maiskorn und 8er Haken mit drei Körnern am Haar gewechselt. Es hagelte Karpfen, alle zwischen 35 und 40 kurz. Sieben oder acht Stück waren es am Ende.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Es schien überhaupt keine Rolle zu spielen, welche Haken- und Ködergröße dranhing und andere Fische ließen sich nicht blicken.
Da mir zwischenzeitlich etwas fad war, habe ich eine Stippe aus dem Auto geholt und mit einer sackschweren Fließwassermontage (hatte kein Stippzeuchs dabei) bestückt. Zwei kleine Rotaugen gab es, die meisten Bisse habe ich wahrscheinlich einfach verpasst.

Es war windig und auch noch recht frisch aber ein paar Stunden in der prallen Sonne haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen.....Birne rot, Schädel brennt. Ein Pilsbier wirds richten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Arrrgh, wer hat mir die Uniform (Night) plötzlich übergeholzt? 
Schock schwerennot, kann ja nur ein Admin oder Update gewesen sein.
Habt ihr das auch?

Gefunden, ganz unten links lässt sich der Style umstellen, aber nur im Dunkelmodus ist der Schalter dort.  .


----------



## Skott

daci7 schrieb:


> Elnetti Rod Co war eine ziemliche Edelschmiede für handmade Fliegenruten. Die ist meines Wissens nach aber schon länger nicht mehr in den ursprünglichen Händen bzw. nicht  mehr aktiv - verzeiht wenn ich mich hier irre. Die ursprünglichen Blanks sollen amerikanischen Ursprungs gewesen sein (Fisher?!) und da waren teilweise echte Legenden drunter (frühe Stratocaster z.b.). Dann kamen die Banks irgendwann aus Fernost waren aber immernoch mehr als nur brauchbar.
> Gestern sind 11Stk (Allerdings ohne genauere Bezeichnung) für 181 Öcken in der Bucht wech gegangen...


Ich habe diese beiden, sind die was besonderes?

ELNETTiEvolution Graphite#510'305cm2tlg.ELNETTiEvolution Graphite#49'270cm2tlg.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Arrrgh, wer hat mir die Uniform (Night) plötzlich übergeholzt?
> Schock schwerennot, kann ja nur ein Admin oder Update gewesen sein.
> Habt ihr das auch?
> 
> Gefunden, ganz unten links lässt sich der Style umstellen, aber nur im Dunkelmodus ist der Schalter dort.  .


Wie kann man das Board ohne Dunkelmodus auf dem Handy nutzen?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich halte beides für sehr suboptimal.
Vlt. erklärt eine Smartphone-Nutzung auch das ein oder andere sporadische Verhalten und scheinbare Aussetzer.

Also bitte immer ein Disclaimer dazu:  
"*Auf meinem Smartphone/Handy im Zustande b**egrenzter Schreibfunktion geschrieben!*"


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Spiegelglatt liegt der See vor mir. Die Sonne scheint, der Eisvogel jagt und ich genieße das Glück, hier jetzt fischen zu dürfen.
> Anhang anzeigen 343175


Sieht gut aus dein Gewässer,hol was raus und Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werd auch noch mal kurz los - zu Fuß mit leichtem Gepäck. Mal zu ner anderen Stelle.


Viel Erfolg und hol was raus .Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> @Kochtopf
> @Wuemmehunter
> 
> Ein herzliches Petri euch!
> 
> Ich war heute auch los, um die neue Feeder einzuweihen. Mein Toast war etwas zu trocken und hat nicht gut am Haken gehalten, sodass ich bald auf Biomais (Dose ausm Rewe) umgestellt habe. Immerhin ein hübsches Ukelchen hat aber auf das Brot gebissen.
> Ich habe dann immer wieder zwischen 16er Haken mit einem Maiskorn und 8er Haken mit drei Körnern am Haar gewechselt. Es hagelte Karpfen, alle zwischen 35 und 40 kurz. Sieben oder acht Stück waren es am Ende.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es schien überhaupt keine Rolle zu spielen, welche Haken- und Ködergröße dranhing und andere Fische ließen sich nicht blicken.
> Da mir zwischenzeitlich etwas fad war, habe ich eine Stippe aus dem Auto geholt und mit einer sackschweren Fließwassermontage (hatte kein Stippzeuchs dabei) bestückt. Zwei kleine Rotaugen gab es, die meisten Bisse habe ich wahrscheinlich einfach verpasst.
> 
> Es war windig und auch noch recht frisch aber ein paar Stunden in der prallen Sonne haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen.....Birne rot, Schädel brennt. Ein Pilsbier wirds richten.


Ein dickes Petri,netter Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich halte beides für sehr suboptimal.
> Vlt. erklärt eine Smartphone-Nutzung auch das ein oder andere sporadische Verhalten und scheinbare Aussetzer.
> 
> Also bitte immer ein Disclaimer dazu:
> "*Auf meinem Smartphone/Handy im Zustande b**egrenzter Schreibfunktion geschrieben!*"


Und was ist sonst deine Ausrede?


----------



## phirania

Hab ich noch ein Schätzchen im Keller gefunden.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Hab ich noch ein Schätzchen im Keller gefunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 343180
> Anhang anzeigen 343181


Schönes  Schätzchen  Kalle.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Racklinger 
@Wuemmehunter 
Für euch ein herzliches Petri !
Langsam aber sicher, wirds doch richtig gut mit den Fischen in ganz Deutschland! 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Skott schrieb:


> Ich habe diese beiden, sind die was besonderes?
> 
> ELNETTiEvolution Graphite#510'305cm2tlg.ELNETTiEvolution Graphite#49'270cm2tlg.


Sind das aufgebaute Ruten? Wenn ja: schau mal auf die Signatur, dann weißte Bescheid.
Eigendlich sollte man aber "echte", also handaufgebaute, ältere Ruten aus besagter Schmiede gut erkennen können.
Wenn nich aufgebaut: Dann sind die Blanks genau so besonders wie das was du daraus machst! Ob sie dir taugen, kannst nur du entscheiden  genaueres zu der Bezeichnung "Evolution Graphite" kann ich aber leider nicht sagen - könnte auch gut zu den jüngeren Modellen die nurnoch unter dem Namen gefertigt wurden passen.
Ich bin aber bestimmt kein Experte und hab auch nur so viel Ahnung wie ich mir (teilweise in diversen foren) angelesen habe


----------



## Andal

Beide Blanks sollten aber hochfeine Aitel-Ruten abgeben. Mit extrem wenig Blei und für abtreibende Köder. Die Drills mit denen stelle ich mir sehr belebend vor!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Spiegelglatt liegt der See vor mir. Die Sonne scheint, der Eisvogel jagt und ich genieße das Glück, hier jetzt fischen zu dürfen.
> Anhang anzeigen 343175


Der Blick des roten Federleins sagt eindeutig: "Ich vertraue dir, du gibst mich eh gleich wieder ins Wasser zurück!"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Der Blick des roten Federleins sagt eindeutig: "Ich vertraue dir, du gibst mich eh gleich wieder ins Wasser zurück!"


Fische können das - fast alle, die nähere Zukunft erahnen ...

Der kräftige Esox flippt auch erst richtig aus, wenn ich ihn mir schon in der Pfanne vorstelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Beide Blanks sollten aber hochfeine Aitel-Ruten abgeben. Mit extrem wenig Blei und für abtreibende Köder. Die Drills mit denen stelle ich mir sehr belebend vor!


Das hängt ein bischen vom Aitelmass und dem Gehölze im Wasser ab, ob man das mit solchen Stöckchen veraiteln kann, was der Aitel ganz aitel und selbstverständlich einem zu veraiteln sucht.
Belebend sicher, oder schlimmer


----------



## Andal

Also ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Man muss sich nur ansehen, was Blanks dieser Klassen und in diesen Längen sonst so bewegen und bändigen. Aber ich bin auch nicht objektiv, sondern von Fliegenrutenblanks in einem Universalrutenaufbau einfach nur schwerstens begeistert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Geht mir ja genauso, nur einer ein bischen kräftigen WG 20g 3/4oz sollten sie schon entsprechen, das wäre eine #6 / #7.
Oft gilt es ja den Fisch wo raus zu halten, da reichen selbst ausgewachsene 13ft Ruten nicht immer hin.
Döbel sind echt viel schlauer   als Submeter-Hechte, was die Nutzung naher Baumanteile und Pflanzendickichte betrifft.
Oder wie die SHG'ler schreiben: Der geht immer dahin, wo er gar nicht soll.


----------



## Andal

Genau das macht da subtilere Fischen auf solche Spezies ja aus. Wie unendlich langweilig wäre es, wenn jeder Biss ein absehbares Ergebnis zeitigen würde? Ein bisschen Thrill im Drill und etwas Kitzel darf schon sein!

Was mich da noch bös anzipft, wäre eine 9 ft. #3, um damit Czech Nymphen zu fischen...!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Genau das macht da subtilere Fischen auf solche Spezies ja aus. Wie unendlich langweilig wäre es, wenn jeder Biss ein absehbares Ergebnis zeitigen würde? Ein bisschen Thrill im Drill und etwas Kitzel darf schon sein!
> 
> Was mich da noch bös anzipft, wäre eine 9 ft. #3, um damit Czech Nymphen zu fischen...!


Czech Pink Lady ist sehr fängig zu der richtigen Jahreszeit aber auch Olive Hair absolut ne Hausnummer. ...
Müsste ich mal bei uns in der Oker testen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Sag mir einen Friedfisch, der eine scheinbar orientierungslose, fette Nymphe verschmähen würde?

Das ist zwar keine originäre 'Friedfischmethode, aber in Gewässern mit einem Naturköderverbot oft die Methode der Wahl, möglichst breitbandig zu fangen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Sag mir einen Friedfisch, der eine scheinbar orientierungslose, fette Nymphe verschmähen würde?
> 
> Das ist zwar keine originäre 'Friedfischmethode, aber in Gewässern mit einem Naturköderverbot oft die Methode der Wahl, möglichst breitbandig zu fangen.



Speziell Döbel und Aland konnte ich damit bestens beangeln ,ist aber auch schon allerlei anderes Gefisch drauf eingestiegen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich damit am See so manche stattliche rote Feder blitzen lässt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Genau das macht da subtilere Fischen auf solche Spezies ja aus. Wie unendlich langweilig wäre es, wenn jeder Biss ein absehbares Ergebnis zeitigen würde? Ein bisschen Thrill im Drill und etwas Kitzel darf schon sein!


Das kann man verschieden sehen. Über die grundsätzliche Grenze von schon im Ansatz unzureichenden Gerät sind wir uns wahrscheinlich einig.

Von unlandbaren Megafischen hatte ich schon einige genug, und eigentlich wurmt es mich bis heute, dass ich diese nicht ansatzweise bändigen und evtl. landen konnte.
Jetzt arbeite ich seit mindestes 22 Jahren an der Perfektion meiner Combos insbesondere durch eigenhändiges Verbessern, und einiges an Erfolgen hat es schon gebracht - das war immer begleitet von starkem Nervenkitzel!
Aber auch kaum noch solche schweren Watschen wie früher mal, die taten schon sehr weh, wie von Bud Spencer erteilt bzw. solchen Fischen.

Gut, jeder hat natürlich ein Recht auf seine gemachten eigenen Erfahrungen und erlebte Mißerfolge wie Erfolge. 
Da muss man (ich) mit zunehmenden Alter einfach nachsichtiger werden.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - Petri zu den sicher sehr agilen Satzern und den begleitenden „Silverfish”! Hoffentlich gibts keinen zu starken Sonnenbrand.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das kann man verschieden sehen. Über die grundsätzliche Grenze von schon im Ansatz unzureichenden Gerät sind wir uns wahrscheinlich einig.
> 
> Von unlandbaren Megafischen hatte ich schon einige genug, und eigentlich wurmt es mich bis heute, dass ich diese nicht ansatzweise bändigen und evtl. landen konnte.
> Jetzt arbeite ich seit mindestes 22 Jahren an der Perfektion meiner Combos insbesondere durch eigenhändiges Verbessern, und einiges an Erfolgen hat es schon gebracht - das war immer begleitet von starkem Nervenkitzel!
> Aber auch kaum noch solche schweren Watschen wie früher mal, die taten schon sehr weh, wie von Bud Spencer erteilt bzw. solchen Fischen.
> 
> Gut, jeder hat natürlich ein Recht auf seine gemachten eigenen Erfahrungen und erlebte Mißerfolge wie Erfolge.
> Da muss man (ich) mit zunehmenden Alter einfach nachsichtiger werden.


Du wirst bei aller Optimierungswut nie das Gerät finden, das allem ohne Wenn und Aber gewachsen ist und dennoch den nötigen Anglerischen Spass bietet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Sag mir einen Friedfisch, der eine scheinbar orientierungslose, fette Nymphe verschmähen würde?
> 
> Das ist zwar keine originäre 'Friedfischmethode, aber in Gewässern mit einem Naturköderverbot oft die Methode der Wahl, möglichst breitbandig zu fangen.


Das hat ja schon sehr gut bei meinen wenigen Fliegenexperimenten mit Minifliegchen geklappt, fast zu einfach.

Der riesige Vorteil : Kein Anfüttern, keine aufwendige Lebendköderlein, kein viel Getackle und Futtereimer usw. mitschleppen.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das hat ja schon sehr gut bei meinen wenigen Fliegenexperimenten mit Minifliegchen geklappt, fast zu einfach.
> 
> Der riesige Vorteil : Kein Anfüttern, keine aufwenige Lebenköderlein, kein viel Getackle und Futtereimer usw. mitschleppen.


Mit der Fliegenrute ist das auch schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. Aber mich reizt es eben, den schon mal betretenen Weg mit dem unstandegemäßen Aufbau weiter zu beschreiten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Du wirst bei aller Optimierungswut nie das Gerät finden, das allem ohne Wenn und Aber gewachsen ist und dennoch den nötigen Anglerischen Spass bietet.


Ich bin aber schon recht dicht dran bei allem Versuchen und Probieren.
Der Kohlefaserfortschritt der letzten Jahre bei meinen (immer zugekauften) Ruten hat einiges möglich gemacht, was früher undenkbar erschien.
Zudem ist vieles an alten Erfahrungsweisheiten u. Daumenregeln nicht mehr gültig, wenn man es passend kombiniert und einsetzt.
Das finde ich sehr gut bei dem Bestreben, in der Diskrepanz, wie du sie gut in einem Satz beschreibst!
Diese Restspreizung reicht mir vollkommen für den von dir beschriebenen Reiz und Kitzel. 

Z.B. empfinde ich es für mich schon als echten Fortschritt u. Quantensprung, wenn der Monsterfisch (Hecht Karpfen) sich nach längerem Tauziehen an der leichten 1oz Rute unter Aufbieten aller Listen auf beiden Seiten des Bandes sich plötzlich wieder vom Haken löst, aber mir nicht einfach abreissen konnte, noch ein Hindernis gezielt für sich nutzen konnte.
Das empfinde ich eher wie ein Patt und damit Remis beim Schach, weit über dem vom Gegner chancenlos Matt gesetzt werden.
Sozusagen ohne Marseillaise u. Nabucco-Chorus, der Stolz gerettet.

Hoffe, das zeigt die subtilen mir wichtigen Nuancen.


----------



## Andal

Wäre ja auch ätzend, wenn alle das gleiche täten und wollten.


----------



## geomas

Heute kamen neue Rutensleeves von der tacklebox, die werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal vorstellen. Auch Kleinkram wie feine Drahtspiralen als „Köderhalter” waren mit dabei.
Hab ein Sleeve mit der Silstar X-Citer Picker beladen und bin am späteren Nachmittag zum Fluß nebenan gestiefelt. Der Pegel sollte normal oder minimal darunter sein - da hab ich neulich eine passende Angelstelle angetestet, die heute auch angesteuert wurde.

Sah alles gut aus, sonnig, windig, aber nicht eisig, also aufgebaut. Wollte wie üblich mit ein paar „Ballen” Liquidized Bread anfüttern, aber das LB fand sich nicht an. Auch das Brot nicht. Hmm, immerhin hatte ich noch ne Scheibe Sandwichtoast von gestern in der Tasche. Also aufs Anfüttern verzichtet und ab dafür.
8er LS-1810 am kurzen Vorfach, DS-Blei am kürzeren festen Seitenarm. Es dauerte nicht lange und die Spitze schlug aus - Plötz. Dem Rotauge folgten 4 Güstern von um die 20cm, dann wieder ein Plötz.
Der nächste Fisch hatte mehr Power - ha, ein schöner Plötz von 33cm. Auch der nächste war Ü30. Es gab dann einen Totalabriß (irgendwo vor der Angelstelle muß etwas scharfkantiges im Wasser ruhen) und dann noch einige Güstern und etliche weitere Plötz.

Die Rotaugen kamen in drei Varianten vor: „perfektes Rotauge” mit hell silbrigem Schuppenkleid. „Plötz” mit gelben Farbtönen in den Augen, Flossen und auch den Schuppen - die waren typischerweise stärker von Metazerkarien befallen und dann noch die „perfekten Rotaugen gealtert”, wo die Rottöne in Augen und Flossen etwas verblichen waren und das Schuppenkleid generell etwas dunkler war als bei den kleineren „Rotaugen”.

Alle auf Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm. Dann war die eine verfügbare Sandwichtoastscheibe restlos perforiert und der kurze, aber schöne Angeltag fand ein Ende.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Heute kamen neue Rutensleeves von der tacklebox, die werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal vorstellen. Auch Kleinkram wie feine Drahtspiralen als „Köderhalter” waren mit dabei.
> Hab ein Sleeve mit der Silstar X-Citer Picker beladen und bin am späteren Nachmittag zum Fluß nebenan gestiefelt. Der Pegel sollte normal oder minimal darunter sein - da hab ich neulich eine passende Angelstelle angetestert, die heute auch angesteuert wurde.
> 
> Sah alles gut aus, sonnig, windig, aber nicht eisig, also aufgebaut. Wollte wie üblich mit ein paar „Ballen” Liquidized Bread anfüttern, aber das LB fand sich nicht an. Auch das Brot nicht. Hmm, immerhin hatte ich noch ne Scheibe Sandwichtoats von gestern. Also aufs Anfüttern verzichtet und ab dafür.
> 8er LS-1810 am kurzen Vorfach, DS-Blei am kürzeren festen Seitenarm. Es dauerte nicht lange und die Spitze schlug aus - Plötz. Dem Rotauge folgten 4 Güstern von um die 20cm, dann wieder ein Plötz.
> Der nächste Fisch hatte mehr Power - ha, ein schöner Plötz von 33cm. Auch der nächste war Ü30. Es gab dann einen Totalabriß (irgendwo vor der Angelstelle muß etwas scharfkantiges im Wasser ruhen) und dann noch einige Güstern und etliche weitere Plötz.
> 
> Die Rotaugen kamen in drei Varianten vor: „perfektes Rotauge” mit hell silbrigem Schuppenkleid. „Plötz” mit gelben Farbtönen in den Augen, Flossen und auch den Schuppen - die waren typischerweise stärker von Metazerkarien befallen und dann noch die „perfekten Rotaugen gealtert”, wo die Rottöne in Augen und Flossen etwas verblichen waren und das Schuppenkleid generell etwas dunkler war als bei den kleineren „Rotaugen”.
> 
> Alle auf Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm. Dann war die eine verfügbare Sandwichtoastscheibe restlos perforiert und der kurez, aber schöne Angeltag fand ein Ende.


Und soll noch einer sagen, der Mensch lebe nicht vom Brot alleine!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht, Georg.

Petri Heil zu den Dickplötzen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Guten Abend Werte Gent-ukels, ich hab mich vorhin echt wieder an die letzt besuchte Stelle der Lippe gewagt.....nix, Nada, Käsekuchen   kein nennenswerter Fisch ging an den Haken, ich hab alles probiert, Partikel, Mais, Punchbrot, allerdings alles auf grund......damit ich nicht als Franzose heim gehe hab ich dann ne Made an nen 10er Haken gehangen, prombt ging mir ne Grundel ins Netz. Als ich dann auf einen aufgesammelt en Wurm welchselte hatte ich sogar ne geschätzt 18er Grundel am Haken 
Ich sach euch, die Lippe bei Hamm ist verhext, selbst die anderen Angler welche mir über den Weg liefen, hatten alle nur Grundeln, ein Spezi, (er empfahl mir Salz ins Futter zu geben, würde die Grundeln abhalten), berichtete von satten 18 Grundeln in 1 Stunde 
Beim nächsten Mal fahr ich an den Kanal, zum ersten Mal, aber vielleicht mit mehr Glück 
Demütige Grüße, der Tikey muss inne Heia


----------



## Andal

Salz gegen Grundeln hilf genau gar nix.


----------



## Tobias85

Oha, @Mescalero...Petri zum Satzerspektakel!Und natürlich zum Ükel, der soll nicht unkommentiert bleiben. 

@Wuemmehunter: Die auch Petri zum kleinwn Silberling. Komntest du noch mehr Fische von deinen Ködern überzeugen?

@geomas: Eine einzelne Scheibe Brot kann einem einen durchaus zauberhaften Tag am Wasser bescheren, das durfte ich heute auch lernen. Petri zu deinen Plötzen und Güster!

Und @Tikey0815: Fisch ist Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Waller Michel

Dann sag ich mal Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages! 
Schöne Berichte und tolle Fische !

Morgen werde ich mal schauen, soll ja recht gutes Wetter geben, ob ich von unseren Gewässern die wir noch beangeln dürfen, was finde wo es nicht so voll ist! 
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich auf Friedfisch gehe oder mal mit Gufi und Wobbler den Hechten nachstelle die ab Morgen in Niedersachsen wieder frei gegeben sind? 

Auch werde ich morgen mal ein Thermometer mit ans Wasser nehmen, durch die ganzen Wetterschwankungen ,habe ich keine Vorstellung wie warm das Wasser im Moment sein könnte? 

Meine Maden sind immer noch in einem top Zustand Dendros und Tauwurm ist auch noch reichlich vorhanden, sodass ich viele Alternativen habe !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Heute kamen neue Rutensleeves von der tacklebox, die werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal vorstellen. Auch Kleinkram wie feine Drahtspiralen als „Köderhalter” waren mit dabei.
> Hab ein Sleeve mit der Silstar X-Citer Picker beladen und bin am späteren Nachmittag zum Fluß nebenan gestiefelt. Der Pegel sollte normal oder minimal darunter sein - da hab ich neulich eine passende Angelstelle angetestert, die heute auch angesteuert wurde.
> 
> Sah alles gut aus, sonnig, windig, aber nicht eisig, also aufgebaut. Wollte wie üblich mit ein paar „Ballen” Liquidized Bread anfüttern, aber das LB fand sich nicht an. Auch das Brot nicht. Hmm, immerhin hatte ich noch ne Scheibe Sandwichtoats von gestern. Also aufs Anfüttern verzichtet und ab dafür.
> 8er LS-1810 am kurzen Vorfach, DS-Blei am kürzeren festen Seitenarm. Es dauerte nicht lange und die Spitze schlug aus - Plötz. Dem Rotauge folgten 4 Güstern von um die 20cm, dann wieder ein Plötz.
> Der nächste Fisch hatte mehr Power - ha, ein schöner Plötz von 33cm. Auch der nächste war Ü30. Es gab dann einen Totalabriß (irgendwo vor der Angelstelle muß etwas scharfkantiges im Wasser ruhen) und dann noch einige Güstern und etliche weitere Plötz.
> 
> Die Rotaugen kamen in drei Varianten vor: „perfektes Rotauge” mit hell silbrigem Schuppenkleid. „Plötz” mit gelben Farbtönen in den Augen, Flossen und auch den Schuppen - die waren typischerweise stärker von Metazerkarien befallen und dann noch die „perfekten Rotaugen gealtert”, wo die Rottöne in Augen und Flossen etwas verblichen waren und das Schuppenkleid generell etwas dunkler war als bei den kleineren „Rotaugen”.
> 
> Alle auf Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm. Dann war die eine verfügbare Sandwichtoastscheibe restlos perforiert und der kurez, aber schöne Angeltag fand ein Ende.


Netter Bericht Georg. Petri Heil


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages!
> Schöne Berichte und tolle Fische !
> 
> Morgen werde ich mal schauen, soll ja recht gutes Wetter geben, ob ich von unseren Gewässern die wir noch beangeln dürfen, was finde wo es nicht so voll ist!
> Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich auf Friedfisch gehe oder mal mit Gufi und Wobbler den Hechten nachstelle die ab Morgen in Niedersachsen wieder frei gegeben sind?
> 
> Auch werde ich morgen mal ein Thermometer mit ans Wasser nehmen, durch die ganzen Wetterschwankungen ,habe ich keine Vorstellung wie warm das Wasser im Moment sein könnte?
> 
> Meine Maden sind immer noch in einem top Zustand Dendros und Tauwurm ist auch noch reichlich vorhanden, sodass ich viele Alternativen habe !
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Erfolg und Glück ,hol was raus.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und Glück ,hol was raus.


Danke Hartmut, ich werds versuchen! 
Bin aber auch gespannt ob das Wasser schon wieder runter gekült ist die letzte Tage ?
Da lief es bei uns in der Region gar nicht so toll! 
Werde es sehen! Grundfutter ist auf jeden Fall im Gepäck! 
Und die Hechte habe ich auch vor paar Tagen ,jagen gesehen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

So, und nun kann ich endlich auch mal wieder einen kleinen Bericht beisteuern. Nachdem ich heute wieder Zeit zum Angeln hatte und die feine Silstar-Picker sowie die Superultegra beide noch keinen Fisch gesehen hatten, musste es heute einfach losgehen. Ausgesucht hab ich mir wegen der leichten Erreichbarkeit den kleinen Bach nahe meines Wohnortes.

Die Winklepicker durfte mit, daran eine Daiwa Ninja mit 0,15er Schnur, freilaufender Seitenarm mit drei AAA-Schroten, 8er Haken am Ende der Hauptschnur. Dank günstiger Strömungsverhältnisse im Gumpen reichten die knapp 2,5g Blei im Bach vollkommen aus. An Ködern hatte ich Weißbrot, Dendros und Pinkies dabei, letztere beiden nur als Backup-Köder. Geangelt habe ich dann auch tatsächlich nur mit recht großen Flocken (ca. 2€-Stück) aus dem flachgedrückten Brot in der Hoffnung, mir so die kleineren Exemplare vom Leib zu halten:







Gegen 18 Uhr kam ich am Wasser an, etwa zwei Stunden wollte ich etwa bleiben. Gut 15 Minuten nach Beginn hat dann plötzlich der erste Fisch die Rutenspitze richtig krummgezogen, die dann aber genauso schnell wieder zurückfederte, Biss verpasst. Also neu beködert, ausgeworfen, gewartet, soweit alles gut.
Und dann kam doch tatsächlich so ein Typ mit seinem Rad an den Bach, hält genau gegenüber von mir oben am ziemlich steilen Ufer, gut sichtbar für alle Fische von Hannover bis nach Bielefeld (mindestens!), kraxelt dann polternd das Ufer runter, macht drei Fotos von der verschlammten Sandbank vor seinen Füßen, guckt mich blöd an, poltert wieder hoch und verzieht sich.  Am liebsten hätt ich dem ordentlich die Meinung gesagt, aber ich wollte nicht noch mehr Unruhe fabrizieren.

Dann kam direkt noch ein Anruf, den ich dann auch angenommen habe (Fisch würde ja jetzt eh erstmal nicht beißen) und während des Gesprächs der zweite, zartere Biss, natürlich wieder versemmelt. Also neue Flocke, gleiches Spiel. Wieder ein zaghaftes Ruckeln in der Spitze, Anhieb, Fisch - ein 37er Aland machte sich leicht bockig auf den kurzen Weg in meinen Kescher. 






Damit wäre endlich die neue alte Rute eingeweiht und der erste größere Fisch des Jahren gefangen. Von der Winklepicker bin ich relativ begeistert, sie hat sich bei der Fischgröße zwar erwartungsgemäß gut durchgebogen, lag aber prima in der Hand und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sie auch noch deutlich größere Fische vertragen würde. Außerdem war sie entgegen meiner Bedenken mit ihren 2,90m so wie Andal es schon prognostiziert hatte nicht zu lang, sondern für den Wiesenbach eigentlich perfekt. Einen vierten spitzen Biss habe ich dann nicht mehr verwerten können, aber das tat gar nicht mehr weh. Die Taktik ging auf, Vertrauen in den neuen Köder ist gestärkt und ich hatte zwei schöne Stunden am kleinen Bächlein in der Abendsonne, was will man also mehr? 






Eventuell wiederhole ich das diese Woche nochmal am größeren Bach, ansonsten ist demnächst dann die Superultegra an der Reihe, die mir hoffentlich ein paar Brassen oder Augerot bescheren wird.


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, und nun kann ich endlich auch mal wieder einen kleinen Bericht beisteuern. Nachdem ich heute wieder Zeit zum Angeln hatte und die feine Silstar-Picker sowie die Superultegra beide noch keinen Fisch gesehen hatten, musste es heute einfach losgehen. Ausgesucht hab ich mir wegen der leichten Erreichbarkeit den kleinen Bach nahe meines Wohnortes.
> 
> Die Winklepicker durfte mit, daran eine Daiwa Ninja mit 0,15er Schnur, freilaufender Seitenarm mit drei AAA-Schroten, 8er Haken am Ende der Hauptschnur. Dank günstiger Strömungsverhältnisse im Gumpen reichten die knapp 2,5g Blei im Bach vollkommen aus. An Ködern hatte ich Weißbrot, Dendros und Pinkies dabei, letztere beiden nur als Backup-Köder. Geangelt habe ich dann auch tatsächlich nur mit recht großen Flocken (ca. 2€-Stück) aus dem flachgedrückten Brot in der Hoffnung, mir so die kleineren Exemplare vom Leib zu halten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343202
> 
> 
> Gegen 18 Uhr kam ich am Wasser an, etwa zwei Stunden wollte ich etwa bleiben. Gut 15 Minuten nach Beginn hat dann plötzlich der erste Fisch die Rutenspitze richtig krummgezogen, die dann aber genauso schnell wieder zurückfederte, Biss verpasst. Also neu beködert, ausgeworfen, gewartet, soweit alles gut.
> Und dann kam doch tatsächlich so ein Typ mit seinem Rad an den Bach, hält genau gegenüber von mir oben am ziemlich steilen Ufer, gut sichtbar für alle Fische von Hannover bis nach Bielefeld (mindestens!), kraxelt dann polternd das Ufer runter, macht drei Fotos von der verschlammten Sandbank vor seinen Füßen, guckt mich blöd an, poltert wieder hoch und verzieht sich.  Am liebsten hätt ich dem ordentlich die Meinung gesagt, aber ich wollte nicht noch mehr Unruhe fabrizieren.
> 
> Dann kam direkt noch ein Anruf, den ich dann auch angenommen habe (Fisch würde ja jetzt eh erstmal nicht beißen) und während des Gesprächs der zweite, zartere Biss, natürlich wieder versemmelt. Also neue Flocke, gleiches Spiel. Wieder ein zaghaftes Ruckeln in der Spitze, Anhieb, Fisch - ein 37er Aland machte sich leicht bockig auf den kurzen Weg in meinen Kescher.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343197
> 
> 
> Damit wäre endlich die neue alte Rute eingeweiht und der erste größere Fisch des Jahren gefangen. Von der Winklepicker bin ich relativ begeistert, sie hat sich bei der Fischgröße zwar erwartungsgemäß gut durchgebogen, lag aber prima in der Hand und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sie auch noch deutlich größere Fische vertragen würde. Außerdem war sie entgegen meiner Bedenken mit ihren 2,90m so wie Andal es schon prognostiziert hatte nicht zu lang, sondern für den Wiesenbach eigentlich perfekt. Einen vierten spitzen Biss habe ich dann nicht mehr verwerten können, aber das tat gar nicht mehr weh. Die Taktik ging auf, Vertrauen in den neuen Köder ist gestärkt und ich hatte zwei schöne Stunden am kleinen Bächlein in der Abendsonne, was will man also mehr?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343198
> 
> 
> Eventuell wiederhole ich das diese Woche nochmal am größeren Bach, ansonsten ist demnächst dann die Superultegra an der Reihe, die mir hoffentlich ein paar Brassen oder Augerot bescheren wird.


Ein dickes Petri,netter Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, @Tobias85 , und danke für den super Bericht!
Toll, daß der erste Fisch an der Picker gleich so ein schöner war!


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, und nun kann ich endlich auch mal wieder einen kleinen Bericht beisteuern. Nachdem ich heute wieder Zeit zum Angeln hatte und die feine Silstar-Picker sowie die Superultegra beide noch keinen Fisch gesehen hatten, musste es heute einfach losgehen. Ausgesucht hab ich mir wegen der leichten Erreichbarkeit den kleinen Bach nahe meines Wohnortes.
> 
> Die Winklepicker durfte mit, daran eine Daiwa Ninja mit 0,15er Schnur, freilaufender Seitenarm mit drei AAA-Schroten, 8er Haken am Ende der Hauptschnur. Dank günstiger Strömungsverhältnisse im Gumpen reichten die knapp 2,5g Blei im Bach vollkommen aus. An Ködern hatte ich Weißbrot, Dendros und Pinkies dabei, letztere beiden nur als Backup-Köder. Geangelt habe ich dann auch tatsächlich nur mit recht großen Flocken (ca. 2€-Stück) aus dem flachgedrückten Brot in der Hoffnung, mir so die kleineren Exemplare vom Leib zu halten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343202
> 
> 
> Gegen 18 Uhr kam ich am Wasser an, etwa zwei Stunden wollte ich etwa bleiben. Gut 15 Minuten nach Beginn hat dann plötzlich der erste Fisch die Rutenspitze richtig krummgezogen, die dann aber genauso schnell wieder zurückfederte, Biss verpasst. Also neu beködert, ausgeworfen, gewartet, soweit alles gut.
> Und dann kam doch tatsächlich so ein Typ mit seinem Rad an den Bach, hält genau gegenüber von mir oben am ziemlich steilen Ufer, gut sichtbar für alle Fische von Hannover bis nach Bielefeld (mindestens!), kraxelt dann polternd das Ufer runter, macht drei Fotos von der verschlammten Sandbank vor seinen Füßen, guckt mich blöd an, poltert wieder hoch und verzieht sich.  Am liebsten hätt ich dem ordentlich die Meinung gesagt, aber ich wollte nicht noch mehr Unruhe fabrizieren.
> 
> Dann kam direkt noch ein Anruf, den ich dann auch angenommen habe (Fisch würde ja jetzt eh erstmal nicht beißen) und während des Gesprächs der zweite, zartere Biss, natürlich wieder versemmelt. Also neue Flocke, gleiches Spiel. Wieder ein zaghaftes Ruckeln in der Spitze, Anhieb, Fisch - ein 37er Aland machte sich leicht bockig auf den kurzen Weg in meinen Kescher.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343197
> 
> 
> Damit wäre endlich die neue alte Rute eingeweiht und der erste größere Fisch des Jahren gefangen. Von der Winklepicker bin ich relativ begeistert, sie hat sich bei der Fischgröße zwar erwartungsgemäß gut durchgebogen, lag aber prima in der Hand und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sie auch noch deutlich größere Fische vertragen würde. Außerdem war sie entgegen meiner Bedenken mit ihren 2,90m so wie Andal es schon prognostiziert hatte nicht zu lang, sondern für den Wiesenbach eigentlich perfekt. Einen vierten spitzen Biss habe ich dann nicht mehr verwerten können, aber das tat gar nicht mehr weh. Die Taktik ging auf, Vertrauen in den neuen Köder ist gestärkt und ich hatte zwei schöne Stunden am kleinen Bächlein in der Abendsonne, was will man also mehr?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343198
> 
> 
> Eventuell wiederhole ich das diese Woche nochmal am größeren Bach, ansonsten ist demnächst dann die Superultegra an der Reihe, die mir hoffentlich ein paar Brassen oder Augerot bescheren wird.


Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri und schöner Bericht! 
Dein Bach sieht richtig gut aus ,muss ich zugeben, da steckt bestimmt einiges drin 

LG


----------



## Jason

Petri heil @Tobias85 Freut mich sehr für dich, dass du es ans Wasser geschafft hast. Und dann auch noch so erfolgreich. Ein prächtiger Aland. Ich muss mein Winklepicker auch einweihen. Das geschieht natürlich an den Teichen. Eventuell am Sonntag. 
Petri an euch allen, die draußen waren. Habt mal wieder lesenswerte Berichte mit tollen Bildern geliefert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @geomas ! Eine einzelne Scheibe Toast oder auch Roggenbrot (Klosterkruste von der Glockenbäckerei) ist bei mir oft der einzige Köder. Wenn alle und komplett gelocht, gehts heim. Hier scheint es überwiegend die gelb-orange Plötzvarietät zu geben, richtig kräftig rot gefärbte sehe ich nur ausnahmsweise.

@Tikey0815 
Petri Heil! Auch Grundeln wollen erstmal geangelt werden. Beim nächsten Mal hängt bestimmt auch wieder anderer Fisch!

@Tobias85 
Dir auch ein dickes Petri, was für ein prächtiger Fang! Und danke für den schönen Bericht. Standesgemäßer kann man eine Rute kaum entschneidern.


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sooo wie versprochen nun mein kleiner Angelbericht vom Karfreitag.
> Bin nur mit kleinem Tackle los, was man halt Carry-All und Rutentasche verstauen kann und sich dann am Roller umhängen kann, funktionierte erstaunlich gut. Da die letzten Tage die Sonne kräftig am scheinen war dachte ich mir dass die Fische sich schon an die flacheren Bereiche orientieren, also ans Nordufer gefahren wo schon recht früh die Sonne draufknallt (09:00 Uhr)
> Angefangen hab ich mit meiner alten Daiwa Matchrute in 3,60, ninja A 1500 mit 0,16er Schnur und einer 1,5 Gramm Pose. Am Anfang war es recht windstill und ich dachte dass sollte auf die geplante Angelentfernung von ca. 15 m gut funktionieren. Köder war Weizen, Curry-Teig und Bread-Punch. Tat es auch, ca für eine halbe Stunde. Gab ein paar Zupfer, aber noch nix verwertbares. Dann kam wieder dieser  Wind, und damit auch die Oberflächenströmung. Ratzfatz Schnurbogen drinnen, war nicht mehr feierlich. Da mein Angelplatz räumlich begrenzt war (Bieber sei dank ) waren die Möglichkeiten auch begrenzt und nachdem die Montage nach einem zu heftigen Anschlag im Baum landete, entschied ich mich auf die Picker umzusteigen (2,40 m SPRO Picker, Ninja A 2000 mit 0,16er). Nebenbei montierte ich noch eine Zweitrute mit einem Hybrid-Methodkorb, ( danke an @Fantastic Fishing für die Montage-Erläuterung) 3,30 m Cormoran-Teleskoprute, Cormoran Rolle mit ****bremse und 0,30 Schnur sollte genug Sicherheit bringen, falls doch ein Karpfen einsteigt. Gelber Krill-Dumbell am Haar und auf 15m raus an die Kante. Mit der Picker versuchte ich es ein bisschen näher beim überhängenden Baumgeäst. Aber nix mehr, kein Zupfer gar nix.
> Um 10:45 Uhr dann probeweise die Zweitrute in die Mitte vom Altwasser gepfeffert. Und um 11:00 Uhr, pünktlich zum Schlag der Kirchturmuhr ging die Zweitrute um. Rute aufgenommen, kurzer Drill und dann hatte ich meinen ersten Fisch 2020 im Kescher, ein schöner Giebel (müsste einer sein, berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre) von 43 cm lag im Kescher, dick und prall voller Laich.
> Hach ist dass ein Gefühl, wie nach einem ersten Date bei dem man sich den ersten Kuss ergattert
> Also standen die Fische doch noch im tiefen Bereich also Method neu befüllt und wieder raus damit, das gleiche mit der Picker. Nach einer weiteren viertel Stunde machte auch die Spitze der Picker einen schönen Bogen, Anschlag und ein weiterer Besucher füllte bald meinen Kescher, ein schöner Brassen von 43 cm. (Gefangen auf Weizen).
> Es gab noch ein paar Zupfer und Fehlbisse auf beiden Ruten, aber um kurz nach halb Zwölf packte ich dann wieder meine sieben Sachen.
> Seit langem bin ich mal wieder mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht nach Hause gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343159
> Anhang anzeigen 343160
> Anhang anzeigen 343161
> Anhang anzeigen 343162
> Anhang anzeigen 343163


Petri.
Schöner Giebel schöne Brasse.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri zum Kugelgiebel und dem Brassenden  @Racklinger
> 
> Anbei ein kurzer Bericht
> Heute morgen um halb sechs kam ich nicht aus dem Bett und angesichts der kalten Luft die durchs Fenster kam wollte ich mir das angeln bereits in die Haare schmieren (sorgt für prächtigen Wuchs und tolle Locken) - allerdings konnte ich nicht mehr einschlafen, also stand ich, ganz Grummel Griesgram Cosplayer im Geiste, letzten Endes doch auf und fing an etwas zu arbeiten. Nach ungefähr 2 Tassen Kaffee und 20 Emails die mich in den Glauben ließen, dass der Mensch eine evolutionäre Sackgasse sei beschloss ich den Stier bei den Hörnern zu packen und doch angeln zu gehen. Schnell das Auto beladen, Dendros aus der Farm geholt und Attacke, um kurz vor 8 war ich am Wasser. Flugs aufgebaut (ich wollte wieder mit Stellmaisrute angeln + einer grundrute), eine Hand voll Mais rein und beide Ruten platziert. Und es passierte nix. Eisvögel und Cormoranæ zogen am mir vorbei, der Fluss war angetrübt und bei normalem Wasserstand und der Lenz brannte alsbald erbarmungslos vom Himmel. Ich sah mich schon schneidern und wollte deswegen einen Fehler nicht wiederholen: die Sache aussitzen. Also wechselte ich nach gut 60 Minuten die Stelle, wo sich die o.g. Prozedur erneut abspielte, bis ins Detail.
> Also hieß es gegen 10 Uhr erneut den Platz zu wechseln und ich saß da wo ich die letzten beiden Wochen schon 50+ Döbel verhaften konnte. Die Grundrute schickte ich unter die Weide und beim ablegen der Rute zeigte ihre Spitze einen Biss mit einem einzigen Zittern an - und ich war nicht in der Lage zu parieren also neuen Dendro drauf uns zurück an den Platz aber es wollte wohl niemand mehr Wurm frühstücken.
> Die Stellmaismontage liess ich nach meiner letzten Nachricht im Ükel weiter unter die Weide treiben und als ich gedanklich mit dem Angeltag am abschließen war und mir die üblichen Ausreden (Kormoran, Sonnenschein, Wasserstand, Wetterumschwung, falsche Köder) zurecht legte ging die Pose auf tauchfahrt und beim Anhieb - YEEEES, WIDERSTAND!
> Mit entsprechender Übung liefen Drill und Keschern routiniert ab und kurz darauf zappelte der obige Geselle (Der Lachs des kleinen Mannes, nur echt mit Laichhaken) im Netz, beim ersten Messversuch waren es über 52cm aber das mucksche Aas hielt nicht still, also bleibe ich bei diffusen 50+
> Ich beköderte nicht neu sondern schmiss den restlichen Mais als Dankeschön ins Wasser, packte mein Geraffel und fuhr glücklich nach Hause.
> Nachdem jetzt knapp 3 Jahre lang meine Standarddöbel 45cm hatten scheinen sie mit mir gewachsen zu sein, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass in diesem Jahr bislang "nur" welche um die 50 ins Netz gingen - ich will mich nicht beschweren aber finde das auffällig.
> 
> Vielleicht klappt das ja irgendwann mal auch so mit 60ern
> 
> Das angeln mit der Stellmaisrute ist wahnsinnig effektiv, ich hatte bislang bei 3 Ansitzen 4 Bisse die 3 gute Döbel hervorgebracht haben, meine Matche kann da leider nicht mithalten (aber macht rein anglerisch mehr spass). Die Statistik ist noch nicht aussagekräftig, aber da das auch die einzigen Bisse waren steigt mein Vertrauen in Methode und Köder (in den ich bislang nie vertrauen hatte) ins unermessliche.
> 
> Nächstes mal geht es an die andere Fullenseite, da gibt es enormes Dickicht über dem Wasser


Auch dir ein dickes Petri zum Traumfisch.


----------



## Mescalero

*Wenn du die Angeltasche entrümpelst und feststellst, dass das #8-Fach des Bleispenders offen war und der Boden der Tasche wie ein frisch gesätes Möhrenbeet aussieht...


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Werte Gent-ukels, ich hab mich vorhin echt wieder an die letzt besuchte Stelle der Lippe gewagt.....nix, Nada, Käsekuchen   kein nennenswerter Fisch ging an den Haken, ich hab alles probiert, Partikel, Mais, Punchbrot, allerdings alles auf grund......damit ich nicht als Franzose heim gehe hab ich dann ne Made an nen 10er Haken gehangen, prombt ging mir ne Grundel ins Netz. Als ich dann auf einen aufgesammelt en Wurm welchselte hatte ich sogar ne geschätzt 18er Grundel am Haken
> Ich sach euch, die Lippe bei Hamm ist verhext, selbst die anderen Angler welche mir über den Weg liefen, hatten alle nur Grundeln, ein Spezi, (er empfahl mir Salz ins Futter zu geben, würde die Grundeln abhalten), berichtete von satten 18 Grundeln in 1 Stunde
> Beim nächsten Mal fahr ich an den Kanal, zum ersten Mal, aber vielleicht mit mehr Glück
> Demütige Grüße, der Tikey muss inne Heia


Ja am Kanal sind die Grundeln größer als in der Lippe.....


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, und nun kann ich endlich auch mal wieder einen kleinen Bericht beisteuern. Nachdem ich heute wieder Zeit zum Angeln hatte und die feine Silstar-Picker sowie die Superultegra beide noch keinen Fisch gesehen hatten, musste es heute einfach losgehen. Ausgesucht hab ich mir wegen der leichten Erreichbarkeit den kleinen Bach nahe meines Wohnortes.
> 
> Die Winklepicker durfte mit, daran eine Daiwa Ninja mit 0,15er Schnur, freilaufender Seitenarm mit drei AAA-Schroten, 8er Haken am Ende der Hauptschnur. Dank günstiger Strömungsverhältnisse im Gumpen reichten die knapp 2,5g Blei im Bach vollkommen aus. An Ködern hatte ich Weißbrot, Dendros und Pinkies dabei, letztere beiden nur als Backup-Köder. Geangelt habe ich dann auch tatsächlich nur mit recht großen Flocken (ca. 2€-Stück) aus dem flachgedrückten Brot in der Hoffnung, mir so die kleineren Exemplare vom Leib zu halten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343202
> 
> 
> Gegen 18 Uhr kam ich am Wasser an, etwa zwei Stunden wollte ich etwa bleiben. Gut 15 Minuten nach Beginn hat dann plötzlich der erste Fisch die Rutenspitze richtig krummgezogen, die dann aber genauso schnell wieder zurückfederte, Biss verpasst. Also neu beködert, ausgeworfen, gewartet, soweit alles gut.
> Und dann kam doch tatsächlich so ein Typ mit seinem Rad an den Bach, hält genau gegenüber von mir oben am ziemlich steilen Ufer, gut sichtbar für alle Fische von Hannover bis nach Bielefeld (mindestens!), kraxelt dann polternd das Ufer runter, macht drei Fotos von der verschlammten Sandbank vor seinen Füßen, guckt mich blöd an, poltert wieder hoch und verzieht sich.  Am liebsten hätt ich dem ordentlich die Meinung gesagt, aber ich wollte nicht noch mehr Unruhe fabrizieren.
> 
> Dann kam direkt noch ein Anruf, den ich dann auch angenommen habe (Fisch würde ja jetzt eh erstmal nicht beißen) und während des Gesprächs der zweite, zartere Biss, natürlich wieder versemmelt. Also neue Flocke, gleiches Spiel. Wieder ein zaghaftes Ruckeln in der Spitze, Anhieb, Fisch - ein 37er Aland machte sich leicht bockig auf den kurzen Weg in meinen Kescher.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343197
> 
> 
> Damit wäre endlich die neue alte Rute eingeweiht und der erste größere Fisch des Jahren gefangen. Von der Winklepicker bin ich relativ begeistert, sie hat sich bei der Fischgröße zwar erwartungsgemäß gut durchgebogen, lag aber prima in der Hand und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sie auch noch deutlich größere Fische vertragen würde. Außerdem war sie entgegen meiner Bedenken mit ihren 2,90m so wie Andal es schon prognostiziert hatte nicht zu lang, sondern für den Wiesenbach eigentlich perfekt. Einen vierten spitzen Biss habe ich dann nicht mehr verwerten können, aber das tat gar nicht mehr weh. Die Taktik ging auf, Vertrauen in den neuen Köder ist gestärkt und ich hatte zwei schöne Stunden am kleinen Bächlein in der Abendsonne, was will man also mehr?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343198
> 
> 
> Eventuell wiederhole ich das diese Woche nochmal am größeren Bach, ansonsten ist demnächst dann die Superultegra an der Reihe, die mir hoffentlich ein paar Brassen oder Augerot bescheren wird.


Petri schöner Fisch.
Du hast da aber auch ein schönes Gewässer...


----------



## phirania

Heute werde ich auch noch mal das gute Wetter nutzen,bevor ich morgen wieder unters Messer komme.
Drum heuer noch mal Sonne tanken und die Seele baumeln lassen.
Petri Allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Mescalero

@phirania 
Alles Gute und Petri Heil!


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zum Giebel. Schein als wäre die Giebel bei uns in Bayern zuhause


Jaaa bei uns im Altwasser sind schon ein paar schöne drinnen. Die sind mir fast noch lieber als Karpfen, obwohl ein schöner 50cm aufwärts auch einen schönen Kampf bietet.


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Ja am Kanal sind die Grundeln größer als in der Lippe.....


Ja sie nerven etwas....aber in Mehl und Butter sollen sie lecker sein, muss ich mal probieren


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ja sie nerven etwas....aber in Mehl und Butter sollen sie lecker sein, muss ich mal probieren


Mehl und Butter muss man sich leisten können dürfen


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mehl und Butter muss man sich leisten können dürfen


Der ganze Tacklekram im Keller bezeugt ja, dass ich mir "nur noch" Mehl und Butter leisten kann


----------



## Hecht100+

Mehl muss man erst mal bekommen. Schöner Bericht @Tikey0815 .Und Petri allen Faengern.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jaaa bei uns im Altwasser sind schon ein paar schöne drinnen. Die sind mir fast noch lieber als Karpfen, obwohl ein schöner 50cm aufwärts auch einen schönen Kampf bietet.



Die fange ich bei uns komischerweise auch nur im Altwasser und im Sommer sind se wie verschwunden, gelegentlich fängt man mal einen aber so kann ich nciht sagen wo sie sich aufhalten. Einen 50+ hab ich glaube noch ned gefangen wobei der vor 2 Wochen sicherlich nah dran war. Mein größter hatte heuer 47,5cm was ja schon sehr schöne Fische sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Der ganze Tacklekram im Keller bezeugt ja, dass ich mir "nur noch" Mehl und Butter leisten kann


Ich meinte mehr kalorisch aber stimmt aktuell auch monetär problematisch.
Ich habe mir jetzt ne Kippe an einer brennenden Packung trockenhefe angezündet, die Ladies lieben diese zur Schau stellung von reichtum


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für eure Petrus, Jungs 

@jason 1: Viel Erfolg schonmal fürs Pickern am Teich!

@Waller Michel: Über weite Strecken ist der Bach nur 2m breit und nur 15 cm tief. Allzu viel Fisch sitzt da nicht drin, aber die vorhandenen konzentrieren sich dafür recht komfortabel an einigen wenigen Stellen. Dort sind sie dannentsprechend vorsichtig und die besseren Fische schwierig zu beangeln. Deswegen freu ich mich umso mehr über jeden Fisch dieser Größe. 

@phirania: Viel Erfolg heute und für morgen alles Gute!


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, und nun kann ich endlich auch mal wieder einen kleinen Bericht beisteuern. Nachdem ich heute wieder Zeit zum Angeln hatte und die feine Silstar-Picker sowie die Superultegra beide noch keinen Fisch gesehen hatten, musste es heute einfach losgehen. Ausgesucht hab ich mir wegen der leichten Erreichbarkeit den kleinen Bach nahe meines Wohnortes.
> 
> Die Winklepicker durfte mit, daran eine Daiwa Ninja mit 0,15er Schnur, freilaufender Seitenarm mit drei AAA-Schroten, 8er Haken am Ende der Hauptschnur. Dank günstiger Strömungsverhältnisse im Gumpen reichten die knapp 2,5g Blei im Bach vollkommen aus. An Ködern hatte ich Weißbrot, Dendros und Pinkies dabei, letztere beiden nur als Backup-Köder. Geangelt habe ich dann auch tatsächlich nur mit recht großen Flocken (ca. 2€-Stück) aus dem flachgedrückten Brot in der Hoffnung, mir so die kleineren Exemplare vom Leib zu halten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343202
> 
> 
> Gegen 18 Uhr kam ich am Wasser an, etwa zwei Stunden wollte ich etwa bleiben. Gut 15 Minuten nach Beginn hat dann plötzlich der erste Fisch die Rutenspitze richtig krummgezogen, die dann aber genauso schnell wieder zurückfederte, Biss verpasst. Also neu beködert, ausgeworfen, gewartet, soweit alles gut.
> Und dann kam doch tatsächlich so ein Typ mit seinem Rad an den Bach, hält genau gegenüber von mir oben am ziemlich steilen Ufer, gut sichtbar für alle Fische von Hannover bis nach Bielefeld (mindestens!), kraxelt dann polternd das Ufer runter, macht drei Fotos von der verschlammten Sandbank vor seinen Füßen, guckt mich blöd an, poltert wieder hoch und verzieht sich.  Am liebsten hätt ich dem ordentlich die Meinung gesagt, aber ich wollte nicht noch mehr Unruhe fabrizieren.
> 
> Dann kam direkt noch ein Anruf, den ich dann auch angenommen habe (Fisch würde ja jetzt eh erstmal nicht beißen) und während des Gesprächs der zweite, zartere Biss, natürlich wieder versemmelt. Also neue Flocke, gleiches Spiel. Wieder ein zaghaftes Ruckeln in der Spitze, Anhieb, Fisch - ein 37er Aland machte sich leicht bockig auf den kurzen Weg in meinen Kescher.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343197
> 
> 
> Damit wäre endlich die neue alte Rute eingeweiht und der erste größere Fisch des Jahren gefangen. Von der Winklepicker bin ich relativ begeistert, sie hat sich bei der Fischgröße zwar erwartungsgemäß gut durchgebogen, lag aber prima in der Hand und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sie auch noch deutlich größere Fische vertragen würde. Außerdem war sie entgegen meiner Bedenken mit ihren 2,90m so wie Andal es schon prognostiziert hatte nicht zu lang, sondern für den Wiesenbach eigentlich perfekt. Einen vierten spitzen Biss habe ich dann nicht mehr verwerten können, aber das tat gar nicht mehr weh. Die Taktik ging auf, Vertrauen in den neuen Köder ist gestärkt und ich hatte zwei schöne Stunden am kleinen Bächlein in der Abendsonne, was will man also mehr?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343198
> 
> 
> Eventuell wiederhole ich das diese Woche nochmal am größeren Bach, ansonsten ist demnächst dann die Superultegra an der Reihe, die mir hoffentlich ein paar Brassen oder Augerot bescheren wird.


@Tobias85 Petri zu deinem schönen Aland, aus solch einem kleinen Bach sicherlich ein kapitales Exemplar. Und einen mächtigen Schatten wirfst du, aber hast die Sonne schön im gewärmten Rücken


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Petrus, Jungs
> 
> @jason 1: Viel Erfolg schonmal fürs Pickern am Teich!
> 
> @Waller Michel: Über weite Strecken ist der Bach nur 2m breit und nur 15 cm tief. Allzu viel Fisch sitzt da nicht drin, aber die vorhandenen konzentrieren sich dafür recht komfortabel an einigen wenigen Stellen. Dort sind sie dannentsprechend vorsichtig und die besseren Fische schwierig zu beangeln. Deswegen freu ich mich umso mehr über jeden Fisch dieser Größe.
> 
> @phirania: Viel Erfolg heute und für morgen alles Gute!


Trotzdem Schön !
Erinnert mich bei uns an die Schunter !
Hat seinen speziellen Reiz 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Und den weiteren Fängern von gestern ebenfalls ein herzliches Petri


----------



## Ukel

Meine Frau hat beim Bücherregal aufräumen grad folgendes Buch aus dem Jahr 2000 wieder aufgespürt, habe ich damals natürlich verschlungen. Darin werden weniger Gerät, sondern viele Angeltechniken, -montagen und -taktiken in verschiedensten Gewässern besprochen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Petri zu deinem schönen Aland, aus solch einem kleinen Bach sicherlich ein kapitales Exemplar. Und einen mächtigen Schatten wirfst du, aber hast die Sonne schön im gewärmten Rücken



Du hast ja in Bremen gesehen, wie groß ich bin 



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Trotzdem Schön !
> Erinnert mich bei uns an die Schunter !
> Hat seinen speziellen Reiz
> 
> LG Michael



Die Schunter kenn ich nur im Bereich Dibbesdorf von der Brücke aus...das sind größentechnisch aber völlig verschiedene Welten.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du hast ja in Bremen gesehen, wie groß ich bin


Du wirfst aber einen noch größeren Schatten


----------



## Bastardmakrele

**Gelöscht - Verlinkung nur zum zweck der persönlichen Reichweitenerhöhung bei Youtube**


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute werde ich auch noch mal das gute Wetter nutzen,bevor ich morgen wieder unters Messer komme.
> Drum heuer noch mal Sonne tanken und die Seele baumeln lassen.
> Petri Allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen.


Viel Erfolg und Glück Kalle.Alles Gute und Gesundheit.Petri


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Franken Fisch: Es ist natürlich schön, dass du uns regelmäßig mit den neusten Updates auf deinem YouTube-Kanal versorgst, aber wie sieht es aus: Magst du dich vielleicht auch abseits davon ein bisschen am Ükel beteiligen? Wir lesen gern leidenschaftlich geschriebene Angelberichte und diskutieren gern mit dir über allerhand friedfischiges.
Nicht dass irgendwann noch der Eindruck entsteht, du würdest deine Videos hier nur reinstellen, um mehr Klicks zu bekommen.

In freudiger Erwartung anregender Fachsimpeleien,
Dein Tobias


----------



## Hering 58

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> War gestern mit dem Futterkörbchen an unserem Stadtsee. Da es sich hier um einen aufgestauhter Fluß handelt, kann da einem eigentlich alles an den Haken gehen, aber seht selbst:


Dickes Petri,schönes Video.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nicht dass irgendwann noch der Eindruck entsteht, du würdest deine Videos hier nur reinstellen, um mehr Klicks zu bekommen.



Tobias du Fuchs! 
ich hab mehr Spaß daran meine Berichte in Videoformat aufzubereiten als Fangberichte zu schreiben. Ich denke es ist ein winwin Situation bei der dir sofern meine Videobeiträge munden, ein paar Minuten unterhaltung geboten bekommst und ich meinen Radius damit etwas erweitern kann. Also fühl dich bitte nicht von meinen Beiträgen gestört. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tobias85

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> ich hab mehr Spaß daran meine Berichte in Videoformat aufzubereiten als Fangberichte zu schreiben.



Die Art der Berichterstattung mag ja durchaus Geschmackssache sein, aber du beteiligst dich ja auch ansonsten nicht im Ükel. Es hat halt ein gewisses Beigeschmäckle, wenn man den Ükel NUR zur Eigenwerbung nutzt, und bei mir persönlich schwindet dann ganz schnell die Lust, auf so ein Video zu klicken und den Kanal dadurch noch zu unterstützen. Aber das ist bloß meine persönliche Ansicht.

Es gibt sicher Orte, die dafür besser geeignet sind und zudem noch mehr Reichweite haben, selbst hier im Forum. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß


----------



## Ukel

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Tobias du Fuchs!
> ich hab mehr Spaß daran meine Berichte in Videoformat aufzubereiten als Fangberichte zu schreiben. Ich denke es ist ein winwin Situation bei der dir sofern meine Videobeiträge munden, ein paar Minuten unterhaltung geboten bekommst und ich meinen Radius damit etwas erweitern kann. Also fühl dich bitte nicht von meinen Beiträgen gestört.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Es gibt doch auch einen Themenbereich für Karpfenangler, dort wären deine Videos sicherlich besser aufgehoben
, oder gleich in den Video-Thread damit. Nichts für ungut, aber hier wird es nicht sehr erwünscht sein.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Ok, ihr lasst mich nicht mitspielen hab verstanden. Nichts für ungut, Petri Heil

**Bitte die Netiquette beachten**


----------



## Kochtopf

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Tobias du Fuchs!
> ich hab mehr Spaß daran meine Berichte in Videoformat aufzubereiten als Fangberichte zu schreiben. Ich denke es ist ein winwin Situation bei der dir sofern meine Videobeiträge munden, ein paar Minuten unterhaltung geboten bekommst und ich meinen Radius damit etwas erweitern kann. Also fühl dich bitte nicht von meinen Beiträgen gestört.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Sorry, aber ich finde nicht dass die Videos dann hier hin gehören


Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Ok, ihr lasst mich nicht mitspielen hab verstanden. Ich werde aber dennoch meine Videos bei euch hochladen, das müsst Ihr ertragen können, so wie ich die Ablehnung einiger hier. Nichts für ungut, Petri Heil


Bitte lass es. Im Zweifel fängst du damit nur Daumen runter und gepöbel auf deinen Kommentarseiten ein - nehme es einfach hin und eröffne einen eigenen thread für deine Videos oder noch besser beteilige dich am Stammtisch. Ich empfinde penetrante Werbung für entbehrliche youtubechannels hier im Ükel als grob Offtopic


----------



## Mescalero

Das Wetter ist ein Traum, soll ich nochmal fix los? Trotz Sonnenbrand? Naja, dick eincremen und Sombrero auf....vamos!
Maden und Pinkies sind auch noch da, die müssen ohnehin gelüftet werden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Ok, ihr lasst mich nicht mitspielen hab verstanden. Nichts für ungut, Petri Heil
> 
> **Bitte die Netiquette beachten**


Also ich brauch das hier nicht! 
Wenn ich das gucken wollte ging ich YouTube! 
Kann auf YouTube hier aber gerne verzichten!


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir wieder ein dickes Petri in die Runde!

Ich war gestern mal wieder nachmittags an der Weser und muss sagen, das es sich ein wenig "normalisiert" hat, man kann, mit etwas Glück, auch mal wieder in Ruhe eine Zigarette rauchen!!!

Ich war an 3 Stellen, jeweils etwa 1h. Einmal flachere Buhne, einmal tiefe Buhne und einmal Strömung! 

Die Ergebnisse waren in der flachen Buhne etwas schlechter, als in den beiden anderen Bereichen!!!

Es gab etwa 40 Fischlis, wobei einzig, 3 Zährten von etwa 25cm dabei waren, der Rest waren Augenrot und Ükel, alle von 10-max 22cm! Keinen Döbel, keine Hasel! Komisch! Hat natürlich diesmal wieder Spaß gemacht, da man nicht permanent mit Bissen überschüttet wurde! Es Biss zwar immer noch sehr gut, aber kein Vergleich zu den vorherigen Sitzungen!!!

Heute Abend mal wieder bei den Barben? Vorbeischauen!

Allen noch viel Glück!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir wieder ein dickes Petri in die Runde!
> 
> Ich war gestern mal wieder nachmittags an der Weser und muss sagen, das es sich ein wenig "normalisiert" hat, man kann, mit etwas Glück, auch mal wieder in Ruhe eine Zigarette rauchen!!!
> 
> Ich war an 3 Stellen, jeweils etwa 1h. Einmal flachere Buhne, einmal tiefe Buhne und einmal Strömung!
> 
> Die Ergebnisse waren in der flachen Buhne etwas schlechter, als in den beiden anderen Bereichen!!!
> 
> Es gab etwa 40 Fischlis, wobei einzig, 3 Zährten von etwa 25cm dabei waren, der Rest waren Augenrot und Ükel, alle von 10-max 22cm! Keinen Döbel, keine Hasel! Komisch! Hat natürlich diesmal wieder Spaß gemacht, da man nicht permanent mit Bissen überschüttet wurde! Es Biss zwar immer noch sehr gut, aber kein Vergleich zu den vorherigen Sitzungen!!!
> 
> Heute Abend mal wieder bei den Barben? Vorbeischauen!
> 
> Allen noch viel Glück!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Du bist der einzige Mensch den ich kenne der sich tatsächlich über zuviele Bisse beschwert. Petri mein lieber Mario!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mario, du hast deine Weser ja wieder voll im Griff! 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ein Traum, soll ich nochmal fix los? Trotz Sonnenbrand? Naja, dick eincremen und Sombrero auf....vamos!
> Maden und Pinkies sind auch noch da, die müssen ohnehin gelüftet werden.



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir wieder ein dickes Petri in die Runde!
> 
> Ich war gestern mal wieder nachmittags an der Weser und muss sagen, das es sich ein wenig "normalisiert" hat, man kann, mit etwas Glück, auch mal wieder in Ruhe eine Zigarette rauchen!!!
> 
> Ich war an 3 Stellen, jeweils etwa 1h. Einmal flachere Buhne, einmal tiefe Buhne und einmal Strömung!
> 
> Die Ergebnisse waren in der flachen Buhne etwas schlechter, als in den beiden anderen Bereichen!!!
> 
> Es gab etwa 40 Fischlis, wobei einzig, 3 Zährten von etwa 25cm dabei waren, der Rest waren Augenrot und Ükel, alle von 10-max 22cm! Keinen Döbel, keine Hasel! Komisch! Hat natürlich diesmal wieder Spaß gemacht, da man nicht permanent mit Bissen überschüttet wurde! Es Biss zwar immer noch sehr gut, aber kein Vergleich zu den vorherigen Sitzungen!!!
> 
> Heute Abend mal wieder bei den Barben? Vorbeischauen!
> 
> Allen noch viel Glück!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario, mach weiter so.


----------



## Ukel

Hier herrscht auch Traumwetter, angenehme Temperatur, kaum Wind, werde meine Maden nachher auch noch ausführen, als Zielgewässer ist nochmals der MLK auserkoren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil an alle.

Ich bin auch am Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bisher beißen Wappentiere in ansehnlichen Größen und Plötzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kleine Bärsche sind auch zugegen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Plötzen, Plötzen, Plötzen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eigentlich will ich mal sehen ob die Brachsen schon hungrig sind.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kleine Bärsche sind auch zugegen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343250



Dickes Petri Profe schöne Bilder sind das.


----------



## MS aus G

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist der einzige Mensch den ich kenne der sich tatsächlich über zuviele Bisse beschwert. Petri mein lieber Mario!



Danke Euch allen!

Das wird Heute Abend mit dem "Barbenschreck" wohl wieder anders werden! Da werde ich wohl über einen Fisch froh sein!!! Na mal schauen!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Beißen super. Man sieht(hoffentlich) und fühlt schon den Laichausschlag....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bärsche gibt's auch etwas größer....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Da hat schon wieder einer Hunger auf Sprotten!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mal n Roddow zwischendurch....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal n Roddow zwischendurch....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343258


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein kleiner Dübel. Wird ein bunter Strauß heute.....


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Professore, zum wohldokumentierten bunten Strauße!


Mir steht der Sinn (haha) nach ner kleinen Runde swingen mit der Daiwa Matchman Mark II Leger.
Wunderbar weiche Aktion. Mal sehen, ob Wind und Strömung im Fluß nebenan mitspielen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Dübel. Wird ein bunter Strauß heute.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343260



Spaß beiseite, es sind wunderschöne Fische und genauso viel wert, wie jeder Pfundskerl. Die Götter sind deinem Fluss wohl gesonnen, für Nachwuchs ist gesorgt!

*Ich schreib das nur, weil ich am Samstag auf Kleinfisch am Baggerloch stippen fahre, wer im Glashaus sitzt und so......


----------



## Professor Tinca

So letzter Plötz für heute. Ich packe ein.
Es ist ungemütlich kalt und windig geworden.


----------



## Jason

Petri @Professor Tinca 
Danke für deinen Live Bericht. Hat mir meine Arbeitpause versüßt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist fein lieber @jason 1 .
Ich bin jetzt wieder zuhause und wärme mich auf.

Mit den Brachsen hat es da nicht geklappt und ich weiß nun auch warum.
Während ich dort war, haben mich drei verschiedene Angler an der Stelle vollgequatscht von wegen "beißt was?" und "hier angel ich auch immer".

Nun is mir klar warum da keine großen Fische sind wenn da ständig Leute rumtrampeln.
Nächstes Mal geht es wieder woanders hin - da wo ich meine Ruhe (und dicke Fische) hab.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Professor, ein herzliches Petri ans kleine Flüsschen, auch wenn's mit dem Zielfisch heute nicht ganz geklappt hat.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend  Jungs, ein herzliches Petri an alle, die gestern und heute draußen waren und gefangen oder auch nicht haben. Glückwunsch, @Tobias85 zum großen Aland aus dem kleinen Bach, ein hübscher Fisch und ein toller Bericht. Bei mir tat sich gestern am See reichlich was, nur die Größe entsprach so gar nicht meinen Erwartungen. Egal, Hauptsache Fisch und mit dem tue ich mich ja an stehenden Gewässern eher schwer. Heute war ich beruflich in Stavenhagen, also irgendwo zwischen @geomas und @Professor Tinca. Die wenige Zeit, die ich zur Verfügung hatte, musste ich bedauerlicherweise meiner Reportage widmen, aber anschließend bin ich noch mit Ferdi, der durfte heute mit, um einen der zahlreichen Seen in der Gegend geradelt. Hoffentlich hat es keiner gesehen, Touristen sind ja in MeckPom gerade unerwünscht. Schön war es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Ukel

Nun bin ich auch wieder zurück vom MLK, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an die Co-Fänger.
 Ich war wieder in der Ecke wie beim letzten mal, aber ca. 300 m weiter, wo es durch die Abzweigung noch breiter ist. Diesmal kam die 8m-Stippe zum Einsatz und nebenbei eine Feederrute. Schonmal vorweg, an dieser konnte ich einen halbstarken Brassen fangen, sonst nichts.
 An der Stippe tat sich die erste halbe Stunde nichts, dann aber endlich der erste Biss, ein kleines Rotauge, und in lockerer Reihenfolge Ukeleien und weitere Rotaugen sowie drei kleine Brassen. Irgendwann dann eine Pause, nichts mehr, doch nach etwa 1 h endlich wieder was los, ein paar Ukeleien und nochmal wieder kleine Rotaugen.....und wieder Pause. Zwischendurch immer wieder etwas gefüttert und Maden geschossen, das konnten sich ein paar bessere Fische dann doch nicht entgehen lassen. Es folgten nun zwei mittlere Brassen und dann endlich ein ordentliches Augerot, 37 cm, aber ziemlich mager. Anschließend nochmal zwei Mittelbrassen und die Krönung das Tages, ein Augerot von ca. 42 cm. Den Abschluss machte dann noch ein 30er, danach gabs Tüdel und hab eingepackt. Das große Rotauge war etwas lädiert, schon abgelaicht? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## geomas

Oha, lieber @Ukel , na das ist ja mal ein amtlicher Brummer vom Typ Augerot!
Herzliches Petri heil zu diesem Ausnahmefisch und Deinen anderen Fängen!


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch wieder zurück vom MLK, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an die Co-Fänger.
> Ich war wieder in der Ecke wie beim letzten mal, aber ca. 300 m weiter, wo es durch die Abzweigung noch breiter ist. Diesmal kam die 8m-Stippe zum Einsatz und nebenbei eine Feederrute. Schonmal vorweg, an dieser konnte ich einen halbstarken Brassen fangen, sonst nichts.
> An der Stippe tat sich die erste halbe Stunde nichts, dann aber endlich der erste Biss, ein kleines Rotauge, und in lockerer Reihenfolge Ukeleien und weitere Rotaugen sowie drei kleine Brassen. Irgendwann dann eine Pause, nichts mehr, doch nach etwa 1 h endlich wieder was los, ein paar Ukeleien und nochmal wieder kleine Rotaugen.....und wieder Pause. Zwischendurch immer wieder etwas gefüttert und Maden geschossen, das konnten sich ein paar bessere Fische dann doch nicht entgehen lassen. Es folgten nun zwei mittlere Brassen und dann endlich ein ordentliches Augerot, 37 cm, aber ziemlich mager. Anschließend nochmal zwei Mittelbrassen und die Krönung das Tages, ein Augerot von ca. 42 cm. Den Abschluss machte dann noch ein 30er, danach gabs Tüdel und hab eingepackt. Das große Rotauge war etwas lädiert, schon abgelaicht? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


Ein dickes Petri,netter bericht und schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oja.
Ein echter Monsterplötz!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Oha, lieber @Ukel , na das ist ja mal ein amtlicher Brummer vom Typ Augerot!
> Herzliches Petri heil zu diesem Ausnahmefisch und Deinen anderen Fängen!


Vielen dank lieber @geomas, im MLK gibt es durchaus noch mehr von diesen Exemplaren. Ein Bekannter hat mal 13 ü40-Rotaugen bei einem Ansitz gefangen, das war dann natürlich schon eine absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## geomas

Ukel schrieb:


> Vielen dank lieber @geomas, im MLK gibt es durchaus noch mehr von diesen Exemplaren. Ein Bekannter hat mal 13 ü40-Rotaugen bei einem Ansitz gefangen, das war dann natürlich schon eine absolute Ausnahme.



...ich komme gleich rüber...


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> ...ich komme gleich rüber...


Bring genügend Maden mit


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ...ich komme gleich rüber...




  
Ich komme mit.


----------



## geomas

Mein abendlicher Ansitz am Fluß nebenan war ne schöne Angelegenheit. Mäßig erfolgreich, aber es hat Spaß gemacht, mal wieder mit der Swingtip zu angeln. 
Die alte „Made in Gt. Britain”-Daiwa ist ne seltsame Rute: nur 6 Ringe insgesamt, recht weich und jeder Fisch fühlt sich zunächst an „wie ein großer”.

Auf Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm am 8er Haken gab es ne Handvoll Plötz, ne Güster und einen Ukelei. 
Unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen ist ne Picker oder leichte Feederrute klar im Vorteil. Das hat aber absolut nichts mit der Bißanzeige zu tun, sondern damit, daß ich ne Swingtiprute nie so schnell ablegen (incl. Schnurstraffen) kann wie ne Peitsche mit Bibberspitze. 
Und die 10 oder 15 Sekunden nach dem Wurf können entscheidend sein, wenn hungrige Fische am Platz sind.
So zumindest meine Theorie.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
@Ukel 

Ich wünsche euch ein herzliches Petri !
Schöne Berichte von Euch und tolles Rotauge @Ukel 

@Professor Tinca 
Mir gings heute ähnlich wie dir ,bzw vielleicht noch schlimmer? 
Ich war an einem Gewässer das ganz in der Nähe von Braunschweig ist aber öffentlich und unser Verein nur die Fischereirechte hat !
	

		
			
		

		
	










*Es war Volksfeststimmung !
Und voll wie auf dem Oktoberfest 

Angler saßen enger als am schlimmsten Forellensee und warfen geschätzt mit 100 Gramm Sargbleie um Sich 

Am Morgen hab ich mich mit Spinnfischen auf Hecht versucht, konnte allerdings nur einen großen Barsch verhaften !
Der Trubel mit Radfahrern, Spaziergängern und Anglern wurde mitlerweile immer größer und Spinnfischen wurde mir zu riskant, da sich immer wieder Menschen oft mit kleinen Kindern direkt hinter mich stellten ohne Rücksicht auf die geworfenen Kunstköder 
Also habe ich im Trubel der Leute umgestellt auf Ansitzangeln ......
Da ich das erste mal dort an diesem Gewässer war ,wusste ich nicht das dort unzählige Omis und Kinder tonnenweise Brot in das Gewässer schaffen um Enten zu füttern 
Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich natürlich Brot mitgenommen und es damit versucht! 
stattdessen kamen Maden, Dendros ,Mais ,Tauwurm und Kaster zum Einsatz! 
Leider völlig erfolglos, egal mit welcher Montage, welchem Köder oder was auch immer! 
Auch alle anderen Angler wo ich beobachten konnte und das waren nicht wenige ! Absolut nix ,noch kein Zupfer !
Denke auch ,es war einfach zu viel Lärm und Action am Wasser? 
Kinder die Stöcke und Steine rein warfen, Musik , Gelache und Gebrülle ......

Alles in allem, kein toller Tag! 

LG Michael *


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Mein abendlicher Ansitz am Fluß nebenan war ne schöne Angelegenheit. Mäßig erfolgreich, aber es hat Spaß gemacht, mal wieder mit der Swingtip zu angeln.
> Die alte „Made in Gt. Britain”-Daiwa ist ne seltsame Rute: nur 6 Ringe insgesamt, recht weich und jeder Fisch fühlt sich zunächst an „wie ein großer”.
> 
> Auf Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm am 8er Haken gab es ne Handvoll Plötz, ne Güster und einen Ukelei.
> Unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen ist ne Picker oder leichte Feederrute klar im Vorteil. Das hat aber absolut nichts mit der Bißanzeige zu tun, sondern damit, daß ich ne Swingtiprute nie so schnell ablegen (incl. Schnurstraffen) kann wie ne Peitsche mit Bibberspitze.
> Und die 10 oder 15 Sekunden nach dem Wurf können entscheidend sein, wenn hungrige Fische am Platz sind.
> So zumindest meine Theorie.


Dir selbstverständlich auch ein herzliches Petri ! Schöner Bericht 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein Petri an @Ukel und @geomas. Das Augerot ist ein echter Kracher! Ich glaube, ich sollte mich auch mehr mit dem MLK beschäftigen, schließlich hab ich den direkt vor der Tür...


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> @Ukel
> 
> Ich wünsche euch ein herzliches Petri !
> Schöne Berichte von Euch und tolles Rotauge @Ukel
> 
> @Professor Tinca
> Mir gings heute ähnlich wie dir ,bzw vielleicht noch schlimmer?
> Ich war an einem Gewässer das ganz in der Nähe von Braunschweig ist aber öffentlich und unser Verein nur die Fischereirechte hat !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343289
> Anhang anzeigen 343290
> 
> 
> *Es war Volksfeststimmung !
> Und voll wie auf dem Oktoberfest
> 
> Angler saßen enger als am schlimmsten Forellensee und warfen geschätzt mit 100 Gramm Sargbleie um Sich
> 
> Am Morgen hab ich mich mit Spinnfischen auf Hecht versucht, konnte allerdings nur einen großen Barsch verhaften !
> Der Trubel mit Radfahrern, Spaziergängern und Anglern wurde mitlerweile immer größer und Spinnfischen wurde mir zu riskant, da sich immer wieder Menschen oft mit kleinen Kindern direkt hinter mich stellten ohne Rücksicht auf die geworfenen Kunstköder
> Also habe ich im Trubel der Leute umgestellt auf Ansitzangeln ......
> Da ich das erste mal dort an diesem Gewässer war ,wusste ich nicht das dort unzählige Omis und Kinder tonnenweise Brot in das Gewässer schaffen um Enten zu füttern
> Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich natürlich Brot mitgenommen und es damit versucht!
> stattdessen kamen Maden, Dendros ,Mais ,Tauwurm und Kaster zum Einsatz!
> Leider völlig erfolglos, egal mit welcher Montage, welchem Köder oder was auch immer!
> Auch alle anderen Angler wo ich beobachten konnte und das waren nicht wenige ! Absolut nix ,noch kein Zupfer !
> Denke auch ,es war einfach zu viel Lärm und Action am Wasser?
> Kinder die Stöcke und Steine rein warfen, Musik , Gelache und Gebrülle ......
> 
> Alles in allem, kein toller Tag!
> 
> LG Michael *


Solche Zustände befürchte ich auch noch den ganzen Frühling und Sommer, keiner kann verreisen, daher suchen alle schöne Plätze auf, bevorzugt gut gepflegte Gewässer. Wir werden viel Geduld aufbringen müssen oder uns wirklich einsame Ecken suchen müssen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Solche Zustände befürchte ich auch noch den ganzen Frühling und Sommer, keiner kann verreisen, daher suchen alle schöne Plätze auf, bevorzugt gut gepflegte Gewässer. Wir werden viel Geduld aufbringen müssen oder uns wirklich einsame Ecken suchen müssen.


Ja und bei uns kommt noch dazu ,ganz viele Gewässer liegen im LK Peine und sind gesperrt! Dann konzentriert sich alles auf die anderen Gewässer!  Katastrophe 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Petri an @Ukel und @geomas. Das Augerot ist ein echter Kracher! Ich glaube, ich sollte mich auch mehr mit dem MLK beschäftigen, schließlich hab ich den direkt vor der Tür...


Danke @Tobias85, das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, es gibt aber auch Frusttage, MLK zickt auch gern mal. Vielversprechend sind z.b. Wendebecken, Häfen oder andere Unregelmäßigkeiten, aber auch darauf achten, ob man an den jeweiligen Stellen angeln darf.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> @Ukel
> 
> Ich wünsche euch ein herzliches Petri !
> Schöne Berichte von Euch und tolles Rotauge @Ukel
> 
> @Professor Tinca
> Mir gings heute ähnlich wie dir ,bzw vielleicht noch schlimmer?
> Ich war an einem Gewässer das ganz in der Nähe von Braunschweig ist aber öffentlich und unser Verein nur die Fischereirechte hat !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343289
> Anhang anzeigen 343290
> 
> 
> *Es war Volksfeststimmung !
> Und voll wie auf dem Oktoberfest
> 
> Angler saßen enger als am schlimmsten Forellensee und warfen geschätzt mit 100 Gramm Sargbleie um Sich
> 
> Am Morgen hab ich mich mit Spinnfischen auf Hecht versucht, konnte allerdings nur einen großen Barsch verhaften !
> Der Trubel mit Radfahrern, Spaziergängern und Anglern wurde mitlerweile immer größer und Spinnfischen wurde mir zu riskant, da sich immer wieder Menschen oft mit kleinen Kindern direkt hinter mich stellten ohne Rücksicht auf die geworfenen Kunstköder
> Also habe ich im Trubel der Leute umgestellt auf Ansitzangeln ......
> Da ich das erste mal dort an diesem Gewässer war ,wusste ich nicht das dort unzählige Omis und Kinder tonnenweise Brot in das Gewässer schaffen um Enten zu füttern
> Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich natürlich Brot mitgenommen und es damit versucht!
> stattdessen kamen Maden, Dendros ,Mais ,Tauwurm und Kaster zum Einsatz!
> Leider völlig erfolglos, egal mit welcher Montage, welchem Köder oder was auch immer!
> Auch alle anderen Angler wo ich beobachten konnte und das waren nicht wenige ! Absolut nix ,noch kein Zupfer !
> Denke auch ,es war einfach zu viel Lärm und Action am Wasser?
> Kinder die Stöcke und Steine rein warfen, Musik , Gelache und Gebrülle ......
> 
> Alles in allem, kein toller Tag!
> 
> LG Michael *


Petri Michi,schöner Bericht.Tolle Bilder.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Michi,schöner Bericht.Tolle Bilder.


Danke Dir Hartmut 

LG


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Danke @Tobias85, das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, es gibt aber auch Frusttage, MLK zickt auch gern mal. Vielversprechend sind z.b. Wendebecken, Häfen oder andere Unregelmäßigkeiten, aber auch darauf achten, ob man an den jeweiligen Stellen angeln darf.



Hab ich ja beides in fußläufiger Entfernung (sogar nur 200m auseinander)...mich halten eher mangelndes Vertrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten und frühere Misserfolge davon ab, es zu probieren. Aber der Sommer ist lang und ich will eher ortsnah angeln, also wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?



Ukel schrieb:


> Wir werden viel Geduld aufbringen müssen oder uns wirklich einsame Ecken suchen müssen.



Oder uns mit nassen an Buttersäure- und Knobidips eindecken...


----------



## Fr33

Oha hier wurde ja fleissig geangelt und gefangen 

Ich konnte heute meine Method Feeder einweihen... mit ner 44er Schleie.... macht Fun die Rute. Fein genug für Schleie - aber hat noch Reserven falls mal der Karpfen kommt ;D Insgesamt gab es 3 Schleien zw. 37 - 44cm bei mir und bei meinem Vater ebenfalls eine knapp 40er Schleie und später noch nen gut 12 KG Spiegler . der den Miniboilie unbedingt haben wollte.... hat bisschen gedauert den mit der Feederrute zu bändigen ;D


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ja sie nerven etwas....aber in Mehl und Butter sollen sie lecker sein, muss ich mal probieren


Schön in der Fritteuse brutzeln lassen.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Fr33 - na das ist ja mal ein Auftakt für die neue Feederrute!


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petrl an Alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren. 

Wieder mal schöne Berichte zum miterleben. 
Bei mir gab's heute auch jede Menge Spaß und Rotaugen Güster und BRASSEN. 
UND Morgen bin ich erst mal wieder außer Gefecht und Samstag hoffe wieder dabei.


----------



## Waller Michel

Dir auch ein herzliches Petri @phirania 
Das ist doch ein richtig schönes Sortiment an Friedfischen ! Freut mich sehr für dich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petrl an Alle die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren.
> 
> Wieder mal schöne Berichte zum miterleben.
> Bei mir gab's heute auch jede Menge Spaß und Rotaugen Güster und BRASSEN.
> UND Morgen bin ich erst mal wieder außer Gefecht und Samstag hoffe wieder dabei.


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri  Kalle.Alles Gute für morgen.


----------



## Jason

Fr33 schrieb:


> Oha hier wurde ja fleissig geangelt und gefangen
> 
> Ich konnte heute meine Method Feeder einweihen... mit ner 44er Schleie.... macht Fun die Rute. Fein genug für Schleie - aber hat noch Reserven falls mal der Karpfen kommt ;D Insgesamt gab es 3 Schleien zw. 37 - 44cm bei mir und bei meinem Vater ebenfalls eine knapp 40er Schleie und später noch nen gut 12 KG Spiegler . der den Miniboilie unbedingt haben wollte.... hat bisschen gedauert den mit der Feederrute zu bändigen ;D


Dickes Petri an dich. Ein paar Bilder von den Schleien hätte ich mir gewünscht. Vielleicht denkst du das nächste mal an mich. Ich eifer den Schönheiten auch hinterher. Vielleicht klappt es am Sonntag. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fr33

War bisschen was los am Weiher... daher schnell released…. sorry...


----------



## Jason

Ich möchte noch schnell ein paar Petries versenden, bevor ich mich schlafen lege. 

@MS aus G Dickes Petri nach Gieselwerder und viel Glück mit den Barben. Ich bin guter Dinge. Du bist doch der Barbenkönig.

@Ukel Petri zur 42er Plötz. Selten so ein Brummer dieser Art gesehen. 

@Waller Michel Petri zum Barsch. Unter diesen Bedingungen, wie du sie gehabt hast, hätte ich mich schon längst dünne gemacht. Das ist nichts für mich. 

@phirania Petri zu deiner Strecke. Ich wünsche dir alles gute für die Zukunft.

Bis dahin, war ein harter Tag und gute Nacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch schnell ein paar Petries versenden, bevor ich mich schlafen lege.
> 
> @MS aus G Dickes Petri nach Gieselwerder und viel Glück mit den Barben. Ich bin guter Dinge. Du bist doch der Barbenkönig.
> 
> @Ukel Petri zur 42er Plötz. Selten so ein Brummer dieser Art gesehen.
> 
> @Waller Michel Petri zum Barsch. Unter diesen Bedingungen, wie du sie gehabt hast, hätte ich mich schon längst dünne gemacht. Das ist nichts für mich.
> 
> @phirania Petri zu deiner Strecke. Ich wünsche dir alles gute für die Zukunft.
> 
> Bis dahin, war ein harter Tag und gute Nacht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Vielen Dank für das Petri !
Ja du hast natürlich Recht! 
Für mich ist das auch absolut gar nichts , in anderen Zeiten hätte ich da erst gar nicht aufgebaut! 
Aber drin fällt mir mitlerweile auch die Decke auf den Kopf ....wollte bei dem Wetter einfach nur draußen sein, das da anglerisch nicht viel bei rum kommen kann war mir von vornherein eigentlich klar! 
Werde mich wohl noch weiter zurück ziehen müssen an die Schunter oder hoch in den Harz !
Selbst die Wege an der Oker sind im Moment stark frequentiert mit Fußgänger und Radfahrer! 
Ich wäre ja sogar bereit zu verreisen um gescheit Angeln zu können, wenigstens mal ein verlängertes Wochenende, selbst das ist ja im Moment nicht möglich 
Also muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen. ...

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Geh halt zu Zeiten raus, wo sonst keiner tut... in die Nacht rein, früh Morgens. A bisserl wos geht allerweil!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Geh halt zu Zeiten raus, wo sonst keiner tut... in die Nacht rein, früh Morgens. A bisserl wos geht allerweil!


Das ist schon richtig was du sagst! 
Ist bei schönem Wetter auch möglich! 
Die ganze Zeit wars halt Nachts noch richtig kalt hier oben und alles feucht! 
Das kann ich dann alleine zwar trotzdem machen und mach es auch gelegentlich! 
Trotzdem ist es was anderes!  Wenn wir tagsüber dann unterwegs sind mit Frau und den kleinen Hunden ,vielleicht mal nen Grill dabei oder Kaffee und Gebäck 
Bei schönem Wetter draußen sitzen ist halt was anderes 
Dann natürlich auch mal in die Nacht hinein, aber so ab 1 oder 2 Uhr wurde ed die ganze Zeit doch arg ungemütlich mit kräftigem Wind !
Im Hochsommer werde ich es aber ganz genau soooo tun 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Fr33 und @phirania, und dir alles Gute für morgen


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Fr33 @Waller Michel @Ukel @geomas @MS aus G @phirania @Professor Tinca !

Hoffentlich habe ich niemanden vergessen, ihr habt ja ganz schön abgeräumt! Auch wenn es wie bei Michel nicht in jedem Fall so richtig erfolgreich und entspannt war.

Bei mir war es ähnlich. Da die Fließgewässer unseres Vereins vorübergehend gesperrt sind, bin ich zum nächstgelegenen Teich. Der ist sehr nah am Städtchen und liegt recht idyllisch - dementsprechend war die Frequenz an anderen Anglern, Radfahrern, Gassigängern, Eltern mit ADHS-Kindern und Spaziergängern.
Ich habe gefeedert und ein Rotäuglein auf 12er Haken mit zwei Maden gefangen, kurz drauf einen dieser vermaledeiten Satzer und das wars. Es gab noch zwei oder drei Bisse, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte. Nur bei _barbless _Haken übrigens. Für diese Art der Angelei sind Widerhaken evtl die bessere Wahl, das muss ich noch weiter testen.
Als Futter habe ich übrigens die oft negativ besetzten Semmelbrösel verwendet, richtig angesetzt scheint das sehr gut zu funktionieren. Nix mit Zement!


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri @Fr33 @Waller Michel @Ukel @geomas @MS aus G @phirania @Professor Tinca !
> 
> Hoffentlich habe ich niemanden vergessen, ihr habt ja ganz schön abgeräumt! Auch wenn es wie bei Michel nicht in jedem Fall so richtig erfolgreich und entspannt war.
> 
> Bei mir war es ähnlich. Da die Fließgewässer unseres Vereins vorübergehend gesperrt sind, bin ich zum nächstgelegenen Teich. Der ist sehr nah am Städtchen und liegt recht idyllisch - dementsprechend war die Frequenz an anderen Anglern, Radfahrern, Gassigängern, Eltern mit ADHS-Kindern und Spaziergängern.
> Ich habe gefeedert und ein Rotäuglein auf 12er Haken mit zwei Maden gefangen, kurz drauf einen dieser vermaledeiten Satzer und das wars. Es gab noch zwei oder drei Bisse, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte. Nur bei _barbless _Haken übrigens. Für diese Art der Angelei sind Widerhaken evtl die bessere Wahl, das muss ich noch weiter testen.
> Als Futter habe ich übrigens die oft negativ besetzten Semmelbrösel verwendet, richtig angesetzt scheint das sehr gut zu funktionieren. Nix mit Zement!


Dickes Petri auch für Dich! 
Schöner und lustig geschriebener Bericht 

LG aus Braunschweig


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja beides in fußläufiger Entfernung (sogar nur 200m auseinander)...mich halten eher mangelndes Vertrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten und frühere Misserfolge davon ab, es zu probieren. Aber der Sommer ist lang und ich will eher ortsnah angeln, also wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?


Wenn du Spundwände hast, bevorzugt kurz davor angeln, maximal 1 Meter davon weg, die Fische ziehen dort gern entlang. In Wendebecken gibt es manchmal flachere Bereiche, weil dort Sand- oder Schlammablagerungen sind, dort halten sich auch gern die Friedfische auf. Bei Steinpackungen am besten am Übergang zum tiefen Angeln, dort wo der halbwegs ebene Grund anfängt. Und das Wasser sollte nicht zu klar sein, ansonsten wird es schwierig.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Als Futter habe ich übrigens die oft negativ besetzten Semmelbrösel verwendet, richtig angesetzt scheint das sehr gut zu funktionieren. Nix mit Zement!



@Mescalero : Wie machst Du das, damit es kein Zement wird? Und was für Semmelbrösel verwendest Du?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

@Tricast 
Die Brösel sind die ganz normalen aus dem Supermarkt, kann man sicher auch ganz leicht selbst herstellen. 
Man darf nur sehr wenig Wasser zugeben, gut vermischen und durchziehen lassen. Nach ein paar Minuten nachfeuchten und solange Wasser zufügen, bis es anfängt zu kleben.
Man kann dann Bällchen formen oder den Method Feeder befüllen und es dauert im Wasser nur ein paar Sekunden, bis sich die Masse in ihre Bestandteile auflöst.

Im wesentlichen bin ich nach der Methode vorgegangen:


----------



## Tricast

@Mescalero : Danke für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn du Spundwände hast, bevorzugt kurz davor angeln, maximal 1 Meter davon weg, die Fische ziehen dort gern entlang. In Wendebecken gibt es manchmal flachere Bereiche, weil dort Sand- oder Schlammablagerungen sind, dort halten sich auch gern die Friedfische auf. Bei Steinpackungen am besten am Übergang zum tiefen Angeln, dort wo der halbwegs ebene Grund anfängt. Und das Wasser sollte nicht zu klar sein, ansonsten wird es schwierig.



Danke für die Tipps, da werde ich mich mal des orientieren!  

@Mescalero: Petri zu deinen beiden Fängen! Interessant, dass du mit Semmelbrösel mit fischst. Danke für die Anleitung zum anzuprobieren. @Tricast: War das nicht so, dass deine Liebste die Semmelbrösel komplett mit Wasser durchziehen lässt? Ich meine mal sowas von dir gelesen zu haben...


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri @Fr33 und @phirania, und dir alles Gute für morgen


Danke alles gut soweit


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig was du sagst!
> Ist bei schönem Wetter auch möglich!
> Die ganze Zeit wars halt Nachts noch richtig kalt hier oben und alles feucht!
> Das kann ich dann alleine zwar trotzdem machen und mach es auch gelegentlich!
> Trotzdem ist es was anderes!  Wenn wir tagsüber dann unterwegs sind mit Frau und den kleinen Hunden ,vielleicht mal nen Grill dabei oder Kaffee und Gebäck
> Bei schönem Wetter draußen sitzen ist halt was anderes
> Dann natürlich auch mal in die Nacht hinein, aber so ab 1 oder 2 Uhr wurde ed die ganze Zeit doch arg ungemütlich mit kräftigem Wind !
> Im Hochsommer werde ich es aber ganz genau soooo tun
> 
> LG Michael


Aber die Hunde bitte nicht auf den Grill...


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> @Mescalero : Wie machst Du das, damit es kein Zement wird? Und was für Semmelbrösel verwendest Du?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



OK - ich oute mich dann auch als Nutzer von Paniermehl...
Allerdings ausschließlich zum Fang von KöFis.
Paniermehl 1 zu 1 mit nassem Flußsand vermischt macht schöne Wolken und lockt sehr gut Ukelei.. .
Aber Ukelei gibt es fast keine mehr bei mir im Rhein...


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Danke alles gut soweit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343324


Und sind die Schwestern nett zu dir?


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und sind die Schwestern nett zu dir?


Zu mir doch immer. 
Bin doch ein Braves Kerlchen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Danke alles gut soweit


Also das Bild mit dem Kreuz u. mit Tuch zugedeckt löst eher andere Assoziationen aus, nicht so freudige ...

Um so schöner, wenn er noch schreibt!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Zu mir doch immer.
> Bin doch ein Braves Kerlchen...


Das weiß nur keiner.


----------



## Mescalero

Schöne Shice! Eben kam ein Anruf, wegen der Seuche muss ich einspringen und heute schon zum Dienst.

Dabei wollte ich später noch eine Runde wagglern gehen....


----------



## rustaweli

Sende auch mal wieder ein herzliches "Hallo" in die Runde und ein Petri allen Fängern der letzten Wochen, sowie allen die es in den nächsten Tagen werden wollen! Schön das Ihr alle noch wohl auf dem Damm zu sein scheint!
Was mich angeht, so war ich schon ewig nicht mehr angeln. Die wenige Freizeit wurde genutzt für Radtouren, Wanderungen usw, um Lagerkoller der Kids im Rahmen zu halten. Die Situation fordert eben ihren Tribut. Morgen werde ich aber endlich mal wieder für kurze Zeit in aller Früh raus. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden. Trotten mit Pin und Wurm, oder sitzen mit LB und Flocke. Die Qual der Wahl. Was meint Ihr?
Wünsch Euch was!


----------



## Mescalero

@rustaweli 
Beides! Zumindest würde ich beides einpacken und dann vor Ort spontan entscheiden. Oder zwischendurch wechseln.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Beides! Zumindest würde ich beides einpacken und dann vor Ort spontan entscheiden. Oder zwischendurch wechseln.



Hätte ich vor nicht zu länger Zeit gemacht. Aber bin mittlerweile doppelt faul. Zwei Ruten, Stuhl, Sticks um dann doch zu Trotten, Boxen für Grundtackle, für's Trotten, Wurmdosen, Brot, LB und das Schlimmste - wieder alles auf,- und ausräumen


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Tricast: War das nicht so, dass deine Liebste die Semmelbrösel komplett mit Wasser durchziehen lässt? Ich meine mal sowas von dir gelesen zu haben...



@Tobias85 : Genau so war es. Ihr Vater, der damals auch mehrmals an der deutschen teilnahm hatte es so erzählt. Paniermehl, hier insbesondere Brata, wurde regelrecht geflutet, ziehen lassen und dann trockene "Mehle" untergezogen. Mit TTX-Mais haben wir das auch so gemacht. 
Aber die Idee von @Mescalero finde ich auch sehr gut und praktikabel wenn Semmelbrösel pur gefischt wird. 
Hat denn schon mal einer von Euch Panco-Paniermehl verwendet? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Ich hab mal die Brösel aus dem Rewe fotografiert. Es gibt aber in der Backabteilung noch mehr, glaube ich. Diese lagen im Brotregal.


----------



## Mescalero

So, Frustkauf getätigt: Kogha Classy Angler Ledger. Wegen Lieferverzögerungen, die es zwar überhaupt nicht gab, hatte ich ohnehin einen Gutschein von Arschkari einzulösen. Jetzt geht’s mir etwas besser.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hätte ich vor nicht zu länger Zeit gemacht. Aber bin mittlerweile doppelt faul. Zwei Ruten, Stuhl, Sticks um dann doch zu Trotten, Boxen für Grundtackle, für's Trotten, Wurmdosen, Brot, LB und das Schlimmste - wieder alles auf,- und ausräumen


Du bist auf dem besten Wege der Erkenntnis!


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Heinz!


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hätte ich vor nicht zu länger Zeit gemacht. Aber bin mittlerweile doppelt faul. Zwei Ruten, Stuhl, Sticks um dann doch zu Trotten, Boxen für Grundtackle, für's Trotten, Wurmdosen, Brot, LB und das Schlimmste - wieder alles auf,- und ausräumen


Vielleicht solltest du mal mit ner Avon 1,25 lbs in 11' oder 12' nachdenken - damit bist du sehr vielseitig aufgestellt, kannst leicht Grundangeln, trotten... da kämst du mit einer Rute, max. 2 Rollen und ner kleinen Nubbsiebox und einer gut sortierten Sortimentskiste von Schrotblei an einem Tage aus ohne dich nennenswert einzuschränken. Wenn du vor Ort siehst das Trotten wenig Sinn macht kannst du ruckzuck auf Grund angeln, mit ner Twintip sogar mit Zitterspitze. Posenfischen macht Spaß auch wenn die Ruenlänge etwas einschränkend ist - kurz eine für alles


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kombinationsrute ist definitiv viel Gepäck-sparender !  

Würde auch eine vernünftige 4000er Stationärrolle mit Wechselspulen reichen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kombinationsrute ist definitiv viel Gepäck-sparender !
> Würde auch eine vernünftige 4000er Stationärrolle mit Wechselspulen reichen.


Aber der Rustaweli angelt gerne mit Pin, da ist man bei zwei Rollen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ach, der ist schon infiziert? 
dann isses natürlich unabdingbar ...

Wobei mir für die Centerpin-Freunde und ihrem für mich durchaus gut verständlichen Widerwillen gegen nerviges Getue mit der Rolle letztens aufgefallen ist,
wie auch Heinz öfter schon zu einer Rollennotwendigkeit in der Freistilverwendung geschrieben hat:
Es gibt viel zu wenig gute Finger/Daumen-bremsbare Stationärrollen und selbst die Schnurfreigabe Bügel-auf-Bügel-zu-Prozedur ist bei fast allen Stationärrollen stark suboptimal.
Das muss aber nicht so sein, Abhilfe u. Lösungen hatte ich in den letzten 3 Jahren schon ausprobiert, wobei ich tw. erstmal andere Ziele verfolgte.


----------



## Andal

Am Bach/Flüsschen geht es auch mit der Zentralnadelrolle auf Grund - die Ahnen schafften es ja auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also die Center Needle Fishing Reel
ist jetzt aber nicht so asbach:




__





						Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers
					






					offer.alibaba.com
				




Andere kenne ich nicht, findet de Google nicht, de Metager ist wenig kreativer und kennt auch China besser.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Am Bach/Flüsschen geht es auch mit der Zentralnadelrolle auf Grund - die Ahnen schafften es ja auch.


Jo, aber da ich kaum glaube das er an beiden Combos ne Pin hat wäre das ein sinnvolles Setup


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also die Center Needle Fishing Reel
> ist jetzt aber nicht so asbach:
> ttps://offer.alibaba.com/cps/m8irg4a8?bm=cps&src=saf&tp1=3a7977bd9f85b67bbf82927d4970f749&pid=442763&productId=62482464351
> 
> Andere kenne ich nicht, findet de Google nicht, de Metager ist wenig kreativer und kennt auch China besser.


Dein URL ist kapott


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jetzt ist sie heile gegangen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt ist sie heile gegangen!


Ist der Link nicht männlich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also da fragst du was, ist die URL weiblich und der Link männlich, oder doch beides gleichzeitig ?  

Selbst bei de faktisch-körperlich sehr anschaulichen Angelstecken, Angelstab bzw. Angelrute konnten wir uns schon nicht einigen


----------



## Andal

Ist doch sonnenklar. Wenn Links brav ihre Arbeit tun, sind sie männlich. Wenn sie einen in die Irre leiten, weiblich.


----------



## Waller Michel

@phirania Dir wünsche ich alles Gute im Krankenhaus! 
@rustaweli ,schön dich mal wieder hier zu Lesen! 

Ich war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs mir einen neuen Angelplatz suchen ohne großen Publikumsverkehr !
Das hatte mir gestern an diesem See wirklich gelangt ! Also bin ich heute an die Oker auf die Suche gegangen und auch fündig geworden! 














Man kann mit dem Auto bis auf 10 Meter dran fahren ,sitzt idyllisch in der Natur und man wird nicht von Spaziergängern gestört !
Ich hab selbstverständlich auch mal kurz die Rute reingehalten und sehr viele kleine Barsche gefangen! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jetzt muß ich unbedingt die Tage dort mal auf Friedfisch anfüttern und testen was dort möglich ist! 
Das könnte auf jeden Fall ein Rückzugsort für den Sommer geben, falls keine Lockerungen kommen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Man kann mit dem Auto bis auf 10 Meter dran fahren ,sitzt idyllisch in der Natur und man wird nicht von Spaziergängern gestört !
> Ich hab selbstverständlich auch mal kurz die Rute reingehalten und sehr viele kleine Barsche gefangen!


10 m ... da wirst du aber lange deinen Frieden haben!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> 10 m ... da wirst du aber lange deinen Frieden haben!


Der Durchgang durch das Gebüsch ist genau eine Autolänge breit 
Was glaubst du wo ich parke 
Sonst müsste einer daa rüber klettern


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @phirania Dir wünsche ich alles Gute im Krankenhaus!
> @rustaweli ,schön dich mal wieder hier zu Lesen!
> 
> Ich war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs mir einen neuen Angelplatz suchen ohne großen Publikumsverkehr !
> Das hatte mir gestern an diesem See wirklich gelangt ! Also bin ich heute an die Oker auf die Suche gegangen und auch fündig geworden!
> Anhang anzeigen 343348
> Anhang anzeigen 343349
> Anhang anzeigen 343350
> Anhang anzeigen 343351
> 
> 
> Man kann mit dem Auto bis auf 10 Meter dran fahren ,sitzt idyllisch in der Natur und man wird nicht von Spaziergängern gestört !
> Ich hab selbstverständlich auch mal kurz die Rute reingehalten und sehr viele kleine Barsche gefangen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343352
> 
> 
> Jetzt muß ich unbedingt die Tage dort mal auf Friedfisch anfüttern und testen was dort möglich ist!
> Das könnte auf jeden Fall ein Rückzugsort für den Sommer geben, falls keine Lockerungen kommen?
> 
> LG Michael


Netter Bericht schöne Bilder.Petri Michi.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Netter Bericht schöne Bilder.Petri Michi.


Danke Dir 
Hab da auch wirklich ne schöne Ecke entdeckt  bin schon gespannt


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der Durchgang durch das Gebüsch ist genau eine Autolänge breit
> Was glaubst du wo ich parke
> Sonst müsste einer daa rüber klettern
> Anhang anzeigen 343357


Das ist doch keine Hürde für einen Angler.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke Dir
> Hab da auch wirklich ne schöne Ecke entdeckt  bin schon gespannt


Sieht auch richtig gut aus.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Hürde für einen Angler.


Angler würden mich auch nicht stören


----------



## Fr33

Gerade zurück vom Weiher.... 2h mit der 7m Stippe und mega wenig Gepäck erfolgreich gewesen 

Einmal ne 44er Schleie 







Und hier noch eine 46er Schleie


----------



## Waller Michel

Fr33 schrieb:


> Gerade zurück vom Weiher.... 2h mit der 7m Stippe und mega wenig Gepäck erfolgreich gewesen
> 
> Einmal ne 44er Schleie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343365
> 
> 
> Und hier noch eine 46er Schleie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343366


Ganz dickes Petri ! Sehr schöner Fisch 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Fr33 schrieb:


> Gerade zurück vom Weiher.... 2h mit der 7m Stippe und mega wenig Gepäck erfolgreich gewesen
> 
> Einmal ne 44er Schleie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343365
> 
> 
> Und hier noch eine 46er Schleie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343366


Ein  ganz dickes Petri sehr schön die Schleie,schöne Fotos.


----------



## Mescalero

@Fr33 
Wow, fettes Petri!


----------



## geomas

@Fr33  - dickes Petri zu den rotäugigen Schönheiten! 
Bedeutet „Stippe” bei Dir „lang-lang” oder „gummierte Kopfrute”?


----------



## geomas

@Waller Michel - Glückwunsch zur entdeckten Angelstelle - sieht gut aus, der Fluß.

@Mescalero - na hoffentlich baut Askari bei Dir keinen Mist - viel Spaß dann mit der Rute!


----------



## geomas

Tja, heute war ich mal nicht angeln, die Arbeit rief laut und mehrfach und dann noch mal. 
Konnte aber immerhin „ein Paket an Land ziehen” - die „Eimertasche” von Trakker kam. 
Ist auf den ersten Blick und Sitz okay für den Preis und kommt eventuell am Wochenende schon mit ans Wasser.
Muß mal sehen, wohin es gehen könnte. Eventuell zu einem kleinen Kanal südlich von Rostock.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Waller Michel - Glückwunsch zur entdeckten Angelstelle - sieht gut aus, der Fluß.
> 
> @Mescalero - na hoffentlich baut Askari bei Dir keinen Mist - viel Spaß dann mit der Rute!


Lieben Dank Georg !
Ich hoffe schöne Fischbilder von dort ,hier präsentieren zu können? 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, heute war ich mal nicht angeln, die Arbeit rief laut und mehrfach und dann noch mal.
> Konnte aber immerhin „ein Paket an Land ziehen” - die „Eimertasche” von Trakker kam.
> Ist auf den ersten Blick und Sitz okay für den Preis und kommt eventuell am Wochenende schon mit ans Wasser.
> Muß mal sehen, wohin es gehen könnte. Eventuell zu einem kleinen Kanal südlich von Rostock.


Hättest du geschrieben " nördlich von Rostock " hätte ich dir jetzt auch einen schönen Skandinavien Urlaub gewünscht 

( Spaß )

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Bei mir tat sich am späten Nachmittag noch ein Angelfenster auf, also ab an den Kanal, aber leider war die Stelle von gestern besetzt. Also ca. 50 m weiter, Bedingungen waren hier genauso. Aus Bequemlichkeit kam nur die 8m Stippe zum Einsatz, guten Mutes, dass es wie gestern laufen wird, gefüttert und gewartet.....und gewartet.....nach ca. 45 min der erste Biss, eine Ukelei, der in einigem Abstand zwei weitere folgten, im Mittelwasser kurz nach dem Einwerfen gefangen. Und dann erbarmte sich auch noch ein 20er Augerot zum Biss, und siehe da, noch drei kaum größere „Rückenhoch“. Nach längerer Pause ließ sich noch einer haken, von außen unterhalb des Mauls. Vermutlich waren die Fische am Platz, hatten aber nur wenig Interesse, dem Angler die Zeit zu verkürzen. Mit untergehender Sonne hat dann dieser sein Zeugs gepackt und ist nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Fr33

geomas schrieb:


> @Fr33  - dickes Petri zu den rotäugigen Schönheiten!
> Bedeutet „Stippe” bei Dir „lang-lang” oder „gummierte Kopfrute”?



lang-lang..... 7m Carbon Ali Express Stippe....


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein ganz herzliches Petri zu den beiden tollen Schleien 

Ich hab mich zur Prime Time heute nicht vor den Fernseher, sondern nochmal kurz an den Bach gesetzt, wieder Picker und Brotflocke. Leider war der Treibgutteppich, an dem ich gestern geangelt habe, heute nichtmehr da und so hat sich ohne Deckung erstmal nichts. Im halbdunklen gab's zwei Fehlbisse, jeweils kurz nach dem Neubeködern. Schätze die großen Flocken waren noch nicht genug aufgeweicht für man vernünftigen Anhieb. Dritter Biss mir kleinerer Flocke brachte kurz Widerstand an die Rute, aber der war genauso schnell wieder weg. Der vierte Biss kam dann aus der Luft in Form eines Fledertiers und brachte mich dazu einzupacken, war auch schon kalt und recht dunkel. Nächstes mal werdenandere stellen ausgetestet.


----------



## Tobias85

Fr33 schrieb:


> lang-lang..... 7m Carbon Ali Express Stippe....



Hmm, gibt es einen Link? Wie gefällt dir die Stoppe?


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @phirania Dir wünsche ich alles Gute im Krankenhaus!
> @rustaweli ,schön dich mal wieder hier zu Lesen!
> 
> Ich war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs mir einen neuen Angelplatz suchen ohne großen Publikumsverkehr !
> Das hatte mir gestern an diesem See wirklich gelangt ! Also bin ich heute an die Oker auf die Suche gegangen und auch fündig geworden!
> Anhang anzeigen 343348
> Anhang anzeigen 343349
> Anhang anzeigen 343350
> Anhang anzeigen 343351
> 
> 
> Man kann mit dem Auto bis auf 10 Meter dran fahren ,sitzt idyllisch in der Natur und man wird nicht von Spaziergängern gestört !
> Ich hab selbstverständlich auch mal kurz die Rute reingehalten und sehr viele kleine Barsche gefangen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343352
> 
> 
> Jetzt muß ich unbedingt die Tage dort mal auf Friedfisch anfüttern und testen was dort möglich ist!
> Das könnte auf jeden Fall ein Rückzugsort für den Sommer geben, falls keine Lockerungen kommen?
> 
> LG Michael


Sieht ja ziemlich wild dort aus, aber schön. Ist das noch innerhalb von BS?


----------



## Tobias85

Auch nach Hannover ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Bei mir tat sich am späten Nachmittag noch ein Angelfenster auf, also ab an den Kanal, aber leider war die Stelle von gestern besetzt. Also ca. 50 m weiter, Bedingungen waren hier genauso. Aus Bequemlichkeit kam nur die 8m Stippe zum Einsatz, guten Mutes, dass es wie gestern laufen wird, gefüttert und gewartet.....und gewartet.....nach ca. 45 min der erste Biss, eine Ukelei, der in einigem Abstand zwei weitere folgten, im Mittelwasser kurz nach dem Einwerfen gefangen. Und dann erbarmte sich auch noch ein 20er Augerot zum Biss, und siehe da, noch drei kaum größere „Rückenhoch“. Nach längerer Pause ließ sich noch einer haken, von außen unterhalb des Mauls. Vermutlich waren die Fische am Platz, hatten aber nur wenig Interesse, dem Angler die Zeit zu verkürzen. Mit untergehender Sonne hat dann dieser sein Zeugs gepackt und ist nach Hause gefahren.


 Dickes Petri ,mach weiter so.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal mit ner Avon 1,25 lbs in 11' oder 12...



Da sagst Du was. Sowas fehlt mir tatsächlich noch, irgendwie sogar total aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch nach Hannover ein herzliches Petri!


Danke, und dir wenigstens ein halbes Petri zurück für den kurzen Fischkontakt


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Sieht ja ziemlich wild dort aus, aber schön. Ist das noch innerhalb von BS?


Ja das gehört noch zu Braunschweig ist aber außerhalb vom Zentrum in einer ländlichen Gegend ohne Häuser ,eher Viehweiden und Äcker 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Uekel von mir natürlich auch ein ganz herzliches Petri  

Freut mich sehr für Dich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Uekel von mir natürlich auch ein ganz herzliches Petri
> 
> Freut mich sehr für Dich!
> 
> LG Michael


Oh fast vergessen, dein Barsch verdient ebenfalls ein herzliches Petri


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber der Rustaweli angelt gerne mit Pin, da ist man bei zwei Rollen




Darum wurde vor dem Schaffen auch Pin und Purist montiert und morgen in der Dämmerung geht es dann doch Trotten. Dieses Mal aber an einem Abschnitt an welchem ich es bisher nie probiert habe. Ist ein Nebenarm, welcher zum sehr schmalen und teilweise flachen Stadtkanal wird. Habe vor kurzem bei einer Radtour dort einen herrlichen Döbel ausmachen und etwas bei seinen Bewegungen beobachten können. Was mich wunderte, er schien ein Einzelgänger zu sein, zumindest konnte ich nur ihn sehen, keine Schule oder so. 
Freue mich jedenfalls und werde ein paar Bilder machen, ob mit oder ohne Fang.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Oh fast vergessen, dein Barsch verdient ebenfalls ein herzliches Petri


Danke Danke  ..waren bestimmt 10 oder 12 Stück!  Halt kein Friedfisch ....
Aber da gibt's garantiert auch schöne ,denke ich jedenfalls!  Karpfen sind jedenfalls schöne drin 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber @Ukel !


----------



## Kochtopf

Jungs wo kauft ihr eure Haken? Meine Drennan Specimens scheint es nicht mehr zu geben und die Specialista gibt es auch nur noch lückenhaft.
Ich suche eine vergleichbare Linie aus dickem Drahr mit Größen von 2 bis mind. 16, ausschließlich Öhrhaken, noch besser wenn ihr einen Händler parat habt der dahingehend gut aufgestellt ist.
Hab beim sortieren (Homeoffice mit instabiler Serververbindung) Lücken gefunden die ich auffüllen muss.

Kann es sein das Drennan seine Haken eingestampft hat oder liegt der Mangel an Corona?


----------



## Captain_H00k

Mal ein paar kleine Racker die ich dran bekommen hab,waren insgesamt nur 4 Stück und leider klein.Um die 20-25cm im Schnitt.
Hatte die Session davor ein paar richtig saftige Rotfedern,die dicken haben sich an dem Tag aber leider nicht sehen lassen.
Setup war ne Aqualite Picker mit der härteren Spitze und ne 3000er Shimano,20g Futterkorb,Daiwa Tournament Vorfach / Haken in No.10 mit 3 Maden.
Bin damals durch den guten @rhinefisher auf den thread hier und die Rute aufmerksam geworden.
Cooler Stick zu einem fairen Preis !
Leider löst sich der "Kork" mittlerweile komplett bei mir   Das coole bei der Konstruktion,darunter ist der blank mit Finish.Von daher ist erträglich,und schaut sogar noch ganz ok aus 

Mal ne Frage in die Runde an die Friedfisch Spezis hier.Wo bekommt man in D Trabucco Ruten,gibts da nen Shop ?
Hab schon öfter mal nach deren Kram geschaut,aber meist nur Ebay mit hohen Versandkosten gefunden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Mal ein paar kleine Racker die ich dran bekommen hab,waren insgesamt nur 4 Stück und leider klein.Um die 20-25cm im Schnitt.
> Hatte die Session davor ein paar richtig saftige Rotfedern,die dicken haben sich an dem Tag aber leider nicht sehen lassen.
> Setup war ne Aqualite Picker mit der härteren Spitze und ne 3000er Shimano,20g Futterkorb,Daiwa Tournament Vorfach / Haken in No.10 mit 3 Maden.
> Bin damals durch den guten @rhinefisher auf den thread hier und die Rute aufmerksam geworden.
> Cooler Stick zu einem fairen Preis !
> Leider löst sich der "Kork" mittlerweile komplett bei mir   Das coole bei der Konstruktion,darunter ist der blank mit Finish.Von daher ist erträglich,und schaut sogar noch ganz ok aus
> 
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde an die Friedfisch Spezis hier.Wo bekommt man in D Trabucco Ruten,gibts da nen Shop ?
> Hab schon öfter mal nach deren Kram geschaut,aber meist nur Ebay mit hohen Versandkosten gefunden.


Petri !
Die Aqualite Picker in 2,70 ist auch eine meiner Lieblingsruten 

LG


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, el Capitano!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Petri !
> Die Aqualite Picker in 2,70 ist auch eine meiner Lieblingsruten
> 
> LG



Petri Dank   
Und ja,finde den Blank auch echt richrig gut,habe ebenfalls die 2,70er ! 
Der Kork ist halt mein einziger Kritikpunkt,der aber zu verkraften ist,gerade wenn man an den Preis denkt.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri,@Captain_H00k


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jungs wo kauft ihr eure Haken? Meine Drennan Specimens scheint es nicht mehr zu geben und die Specialista gibt es auch nur noch lückenhaft.
> Ich suche eine vergleichbare Linie aus dickem Drahr mit Größen von 2 bis mind. 16, ausschließlich Öhrhaken, noch besser wenn ihr einen Händler parat habt der dahingehend gut aufgestellt ist.
> Hab beim sortieren (Homeoffice mit instabiler Serververbindung) Lücken gefunden die ich auffüllen muss.
> 
> Kann es sein das Drennan seine Haken eingestampft hat oder liegt der Mangel an Corona?




Hmm, momentan bin ich gut aufgestellt, was Öhrhaken angeht. 
Habe mir eben noch Gamakatsus (LS1810B in 6, 8, 10) nachbestellt.

Drennan verändert gerne mal die Verpackungen. 
Die aktuellen „Specimen” und „Super Specialist” stehen bei matchmansupplies.co.uk mit £1.80 fürs Tütchen drin. 
Nicht billig, aber es ist eben bekannte Qualität.
Viele andere britische Shops sollten die auch haben - auf die Discounter (AD...) würde ich in diesem Fall nicht zurückgreifen.

Ansonsten: die Kamasan B983 sind recht dünne Öhrhaken, die es in vielen Größen gibt, die B980 sind etwas stärker und weniger „Wide Gape”.
Owner hat gute Haken im Programm und und und.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, momentan bin ich gut aufgestellt, was Öhrhaken angeht.
> Habe mir eben noch Gamakatsus (LS1810B in 6, 8, 10) nachbestellt.
> 
> Drennan verändert gerne mal die Verpackungen.
> Die aktuellen „Specimen” und „Super Specialist” stehen bei matchmansupplies.co.uk mit £1.80 fürs Tütchen drin.
> Nicht billig, aber es ist eben bekannte Qualität.
> Viele andere britische Shops sollten die auch haben - auf die Discounter (AD...) würde ich in diesem Fall nicht zurückgreifen.
> 
> Ansonsten: die Kamasan B983 sind recht dünne Öhrhaken, die es in vielen Größen gibt, die B980 sind etwas stärker und weniger „Wide Gape”.
> Owner hat gute Haken im Programm und und und.


Danke geo,
Ich suche schon geraume Zeit und muss bemängeln dass man bei den allermeisten Shops nicht nach Hakenart und Größe filtern kann, das macht es sehr lästig. Ich hatte gehofft eine deutsche Quelle aufzutun aber so wird es wohl mms werden.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke geo,
> Ich suche schon geraume Zeit und muss bemängeln dass man bei den allermeisten Shops nicht nach Hakenart und Größe filtern kann, das macht es sehr lästig. Ich hatte gehofft eine deutsche Quelle aufzutun aber so wird es wohl mms werden.



Ich würde in jedem Fall erstmal ne richtig nette Mail schreiben, gerade, wenn es nicht eilt und man evtl. einen größeren Posten bestellen möchte.
Auch Shops, die generell Drennan führen, kann man ruhig mal anschreiben oder anrufen - die listen ja nicht alle verfügbaren Artikel.
Mit Carphuntersproshop in Pirna zum Beispiel habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die Korum-Haken sehen stabil aus, mein Vertrauen in die ist irgendwie nicht so hoch. Die Kamasan B983 sind vermutlich eine Nr. zu dünndrahtig für dich.
Sehr stabil sind die Guru MWGB, die gibts leider nur von Gr. 10 - 18 oder so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft eine deutsche Quelle aufzutun aber so wird es wohl mms werden.


Ich hätte da noch was ...


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Konnte aber immerhin „ein Paket an Land ziehen” - die „Eimertasche” von Trakker kam.
> Ist auf den ersten Blick und Sitz okay für den Preis und kommt eventuell am Wochenende schon mit ans Wasser.


Hoffentlich bist du zufrieden! Ich freue mich schon darauf, den Praxistest zu lesen.


----------



## Andal

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Mal ein paar kleine Racker die ich dran bekommen hab,waren insgesamt nur 4 Stück und leider klein.Um die 20-25cm im Schnitt.
> Hatte die Session davor ein paar richtig saftige Rotfedern,die dicken haben sich an dem Tag aber leider nicht sehen lassen.
> Setup war ne Aqualite Picker mit der härteren Spitze und ne 3000er Shimano,20g Futterkorb,Daiwa Tournament Vorfach / Haken in No.10 mit 3 Maden.
> Bin damals durch den guten @rhinefisher auf den thread hier und die Rute aufmerksam geworden.
> Cooler Stick zu einem fairen Preis !
> Leider löst sich der "Kork" mittlerweile komplett bei mir   Das coole bei der Konstruktion,darunter ist der blank mit Finish.Von daher ist erträglich,und schaut sogar noch ganz ok aus
> 
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde an die Friedfisch Spezis hier.Wo bekommt man in D Trabucco Ruten,gibts da nen Shop ?
> Hab schon öfter mal nach deren Kram geschaut,aber meist nur Ebay mit hohen Versandkosten gefunden.


Die Aqualite Picker ist eine geile Rute, wenn nur der nichtvorhandene Griff nicht wäre. Da muss ich an meiner dringend was ändern!


----------



## Jason

Den Hanfsamen, den ich bei Common Baits geordert hatte ist heute angekommen.





Ist das erste mal das ich mit Hanfsamen anfüttern werde. Empfehlung von @Fantastic Fishing . Werde morgen ein Teil davon 24 Stunden im Wasser auf quillen lassen und dann sollte ich ihn noch 20 Minuten kochen. 
@geomas Petri heil für deine gestrige Strecke. Hatte dich überlesen. Sorry.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Ukel @Captain_H00k und @Tobias85 !

#Öhrhaken
Ich habe kürzlich welche von Angelhaack bekommen, Preston KKM-B. Die machen einen feinen Eindruck, sind allerdings barbless. Die von geomas empfohlenen Gamakatsu A1 habe ich leider nicht erhalten, der ebay-Halunke hat mich wohl abgezogen. Bei einem konventionellen Händler habe ich aber keine gefunden.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg mit dem Hanf, @jason 1 ! 



Hab von der Stippermesse noch Tüten mit Röst- und geschrotetem Hanf. Leider ist die Haut einer Hand schon wieder so kaputt, daß ich ungern mit Feederfutter hantieren möchte (Liquidized Bread ist da ne Ausnahme). Generell bin ich aber total heiß drauf, mit Grundfutter zu hantieren, Weizen aufzukochen...
Fantas Seite ist diesbezüglich ganz weit vorne, was gute Tipps angeht.


----------



## Andal

Wie verhindert ihr, dass Hanf nicht schnellstens ranzig wird? Außer halt im homöopathischen Dosen ins Haus holen.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich würde ihn einfrieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn einfrieren.


Einwecken, ein Glas pro Ansitz mit und man erkennt sofort die aufreibenden graupen


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Ukel @Captain_H00k und @Tobias85 !
> 
> #Öhrhaken
> Ich habe kürzlich welche von Angelhaack bekommen, Preston KKM-B. Die machen einen feinen Eindruck, sind allerdings barbless. Die von geomas empfohlenen Gamakatsu A1 habe ich leider nicht erhalten, der ebay-Halunke hat mich wohl abgezogen. Bei einem konventionellen Händler habe ich aber keine gefunden.



Die KKM-B nutze ich wie ihre Vorgänger in den ganz kleinen Größen fürs Hair-Rigging. Dafür finde ich sie echt prima.
Die A1-Gamas sind leider sehr schwer zu finden. 
Die von der Form her ähnlichen A1 Fine Feeder und LS1810B habe ich zuletzt fast ausschließlich benutzt und bin von beiden absolut begeistert (Größe 6 und 8, leichte Grundangelei mit Breadpunch). Der A1 scheint tatsächlich etwas länger scharf zu bleiben.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Andal schrieb:


> Die Aqualite Picker ist eine geile Rute, wenn nur der nichtvorhandene Griff nicht wäre. Da muss ich an meiner dringend was ändern!



Leider echt traurig mit dem Griff 
Hab mal ein Foto gemacht wie es darunter aussieht,finde das von der Optik eigentlich ganz passabel.Einfach der pure blank mit finish halt,lässt die Rute sogar noch filigraner wirken 
Bei der Ninja Feeder ist unter der Tapete so ein ekliger Kunststoff...Klar,der Griff dort muss dicker sein,also muss man das unterfüttern.Aber wie ich finde ne Katastrophe...
Und ich sehe gerade @Nordlichtangler liest hier ebenfalls mit.Das ist dann wohl der endgültige Beweis,dass Daiwa die Meister der Korktapeten sind 

PS: @mescale @hering, thx


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg mit dem Hanf, @jason 1 !
> 
> 
> 
> Hab von der Stippermesse noch Tüten mit Röst- und geschrotetem Hanf. Leider ist die Haut einer Hand schon wieder so kaputt, daß ich ungern mit Feederfutter hantieren möchte (Liquidized Bread ist da ne Ausnahme). Generell bin ich aber total heiß drauf, mit Grundfutter zu hantieren, Weizen aufzukochen...
> Fantas Seite ist diesbezüglich ganz weit vorne, was gute Tipps angeht.


Hab mir im Herbst, zum probieren, via China ein 100er Sortiment Haken bestellt. Sehen aus, wie die Kamasan Wide Gape, nur in mittelgrau-nickel. Für nicht ganz 4,- €. Sehr zufrieden!


----------



## phirania

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also das Bild mit dem Kreuz u. mit Tuch zugedeckt löst eher andere Assoziationen aus, nicht so freudige ...
> 
> Um so schöner, wenn er noch schreibt!


Bin auch wieder zu Hause. 
Und hoffe morgen wieder am Wasser. 
War nur ein kleiner Eingriff... 
Ich lebe noch.


----------



## Andal

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Leider echt traurig mit dem Griff
> Hab mal ein Foto gemacht wie es darunter aussieht,finde das von der Optik eigentlich ganz passabel.Einfach der pure blank mit finish halt,lässt die Rute sogat noch filigraner wirken
> Bei der Ninja Feeder ist unter der Tapete so ein ekliger Kunststoff...Klar,der Griff dort muss dicker sein,also muss man das unterfüttern.Aber wie ich finde ne Katastrophe...
> Und ich sehe gerade @Nordlichtangler liest hier ebenfalls mit.Das ist dann wohl der endgültige Beweis,dass Daiwa die Meister der Korktapeten sind


Ich werde wohl bis zum Rh strippen und von hinten einen Korgriff mit spaltfüllendem Montageleim montieren.  Das geht flott, hat genug Substanz und lässt sich mit Schleifpapier gut formen.


----------



## Mescalero

#Hanf
Carl Eland nutzt Hanf anscheinend als Futter und auch als Köder für Plötzen in der Themse. Er weicht die Samen eine Woche ein "before I even think abouit boiling it". Interessant.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wie verhindert ihr, dass Hanf nicht schnellstens ranzig wird? Außer halt im homöopathischen Dosen ins Haus holen.


Bißchen billigen Anisschnaps dabei konserviert das Zeug auch gut ,wenn man mit dem Aroma leben kann! 

LG


----------



## geomas

@phirania - gut, daß Du wieder raus bist aus der Klinik! Viel Freude morgen am Wasser!

@Andal - Haken werde ich mir wohl nie direkt in China bestellen. An Kleinkram hatte ich mir einmal Schnellwechsel-Wirbel dort bestellt und habe irgendwie kein Vertrauen in die Teile. „Gröbere Artikel” werde ich sicher dann und wann bei Ali oder über ebay dort ordern.


----------



## Andal

Knappe 4,- € waren mir den Versuch wert. Zumal ja auf dem Sektor wohl alles aus China kommt. Nur eben zu oft sehr harschen Preisen. 7,- € für 6 Karpfenhaken bin ich nicht mehr bereit zu bezahlen!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, momentan bin ich gut aufgestellt, was Öhrhaken angeht.
> Habe mir eben noch Gamakatsus (LS1810B in 6, 8, 10) nachbestellt.
> 
> Drennan verändert gerne mal die Verpackungen.
> Die aktuellen „Specimen” und „Super Specialist” stehen bei matchmansupplies.co.uk mit £1.80 fürs Tütchen drin.
> Nicht billig, aber es ist eben bekannte Qualität.
> Viele andere britische Shops sollten die auch haben - auf die Discounter (AD...) würde ich in diesem Fall nicht zurückgreifen.
> 
> Ansonsten: die Kamasan B983 sind recht dünne Öhrhaken, die es in vielen Größen gibt, die B980 sind etwas stärker und weniger „Wide Gape”.
> Owner hat gute Haken im Programm und und und.


Die Drennan Öhrhaken hatte ich vor ca 2 Monaten bei Angelspezie XXL in Soest bestellt ,bei Amazon gibts die glaube ich aber auch!

LG Michael


----------



## Captain_H00k

@Andal Das wird dann aber ne Luxus Auqalite 
Hanf hab ich bisher nur den gerösteten benutzt,immer ein wenig ins Futter gemischt.Ob es nen Effekt hat,man sagt doch glaube ich bessere Wolkenbildung,weiß ich nicht.In jedem Fall macht es das Futter ein wenig dunkler 

Und sagt mal Leute hat hier echt niemand ne Info bezüglich der Trabucco Ruten ?
Die haben mega interessante Modelle im aktuellen Roster was Picker / Feeder Ruten angeht,und Preise sind laut deren Angaben soweit ich es sehen konnte auch ganz fair.Nur ne gute Bezugsquelle aus D finde ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Knappe 4,- € waren mir den Versuch wert. Zumal ja auf dem Sektor wohl alles aus China kommt. Nur eben zu oft sehr harschen Preisen. 7,- € für 6 Karpfenhaken bin ich nicht mehr bereit zu bezahlen!


Die allermeisten Haken die ich bislang geschossen habe waren Schrott bzw mumpf und stumpf. Die Wurmhaken sind toll aber alles in unseren Größen... nu ja
Die die mir @Mescalero  empfohlen hat scheinen halbwegs scharf zu sein aber sind in einer Größe die es mir mit oder ohne Bindegerät unmöglich macht zu binden (Plättchenhaken)


----------



## Jason

@Fr33 Petri heil zu den wunderschönen Schleien. Und danke für die tollen Bilder. Bin mal gespannt, ob es bei mir am Sonntag mit den Tincas
klappt. 

@Tobias85 Ein Versuch war es wert. Das nächste mal läuft es besser bei dir. 

@Waller Michel Petri zu deinen Barschen. Wann warst du denn draußen? Ich kenne einen Spruch, der lautet: "Fängst du morgens einen Barsch, dann ist der ganze Tag im Axxxx." Ist mir schon oft so gegangen. 

@Ukel ein herzliches Petri und mal wieder ein schöner Bericht.
Hoffe mal, heute hab ich niemanden vergessen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder zu Hause.
> Und hoffe morgen wieder am Wasser.
> War nur ein kleiner Eingriff...
> Ich lebe noch.


Dann ist ja alles gut Kalle.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - das Video ist prima, aber er hat ja aber auch anderen, viel größeren Hanf als Rohmaterial.
Erstaunlich für mich ist immer wieder, mit was für dünnen Hauptschnüren die Waggler-Spezis fischen (seine Schnur sieht nach der Maxima aus).

@Captain_H00k - danke für Deinen Bericht und Petri heil! Die Aqualite Picker hatte ich auch im „Fokus”, aber letztlich mag ich alte Ruten lieber.
Wäre Schrumpfschlauch für ne minimalistische Optik ne Option für den Griff?

#trabucco - morgen wird sich bestimmt @Professor Tinca zu Wort melden - er hat offenbar die besten Einblicke in das Thema Ruten aus Italien.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Fr33 Petri heil zu den wunderschönen Schleien. Und danke für die tollen Bilder. Bin mal gespannt, ob es bei mir am Sonntag mit den Tincas
> klappt.
> 
> @Tobias85 Ein Versuch war es wert. Das nächste mal läuft es besser bei dir.
> 
> @Waller Michel Petri zu deinen Barschen. Wann warst du denn draußen? Ich kenne einen Spruch, der lautet: "Fängst du morgens einen Barsch, dann ist der ganze Tag im Axxxx." Ist mir schon oft so gegangen.
> 
> @Ukel ein herzliches Petri und mal wieder ein schöner Bericht.
> Hoffe mal, heute hab ich niemanden vergessen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke 

Ach ich bin den halben Morgen unterwegs gewesen zum Angelplatz suchen, Mittags hatte ich dann die Rute ausgepackt! 
Bin da garantiert auf ein ganzes Nest von Barschen gestoßen !
Das ist aber oft so ,dann vertreiben die alles andere außer noch größere Räuber !

Werde aber mal mit Grundfutter versuchen ,mal gucken was dann geht? 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> @Andal Das wird dann aber ne Luxus Auqalite
> Hanf hab ich bisher nur den gerösteten benutzt,immer ein wenig ins Futter gemischt.Ob es nen Effekt hat,man sagt doch glaube ich bessere Wolkenbildung,weiß ich nicht.In jedem Fall macht es das Futter ein wenig dunkler



So luxuriös wird das nicht. Für den Hintergriff braucht man genau einenen 320 mm Rohling Kork, bereits gebohrt. Der kostet kein Vermögen. Die Klebearbeiten macht man am besten direkt bei einem Fensterbauer, oder entsprechendem Schreiner. Der PU-Leim ist leider recht empfindlich bei Lagerung. Kein Argument, sie eine Literflasche heimzuholen. Die Schreiner entlohnt man mit Bier, oder einem Beitrag für die Brotzeitkasse. Fertig und die Bude bleibt sauber. Bei max. 20 min offener Zeit ist man auch keine Ewigkeiten aus.

Hanf gibt man vor allem deswegen ins Futter, weil er Durchmarsch verursacht, die Fische beständig weiter fressen.


----------



## Captain_H00k

geomas schrieb:


> @Captain_H00k - danke für Deinen Bericht und Petri heil! Die Aqualite Picker hatte ich auch im „Fokus”, aber letztlich mag ich alte Ruten lieber.
> Wäre Schrumpfschlauch für ne minimalistische Optik ne Option für den Griff?
> 
> #trabucco - morgen wird sich bestimmt @Professor Tinca zu Wort melden - er hat offenbar die besten Einblicke in das Thema Ruten aus Italien.




Du ganz ehrlich,der blank roh schaut an dem Stück viel besser aus als es ein Schrumpfschlauch tun würde glaube ich.Kann die Tage mal Bilder posten wenn ich es komplett entfernt habe,ist ein dunkelroter Ton,find ich sogar echt ganz cool  
Und mit den Trabucco wäre mega,vor allem wenn er hier in D nen Vertrieb kennt !
Hab die bereits mehrfach via Instagram und Email erfolglos kontaktiert ,finde ich irgendwie verwunderlich und schade dass die hier in D scheinbar gar keine richtigen Partner haben.Auch Richtung Holland,da geht doch einiges im Bereich Friedfischangelei.

@Andal,na dann zumindest ne custom version,is doch auch irgendwie Luxus,weil hat nicht jeder


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ach ich bin den halben Morgen unterwegs gewesen zum Angelplatz suchen, Mittags hatte ich dann die Rute ausgepackt!
> Bin da garantiert auf ein ganzes Nest von Barschen gestoßen !
> Das ist aber oft so ,dann vertreiben die alles andere außer noch größere Räuber !
> 
> Werde aber mal mit Grundfutter versuchen ,mal gucken was dann geht?
> 
> LG Michael


Gute Strategie. Langsam rantasten. Das tue ich bei den Teichen momentan auch. Letzten Sonntag 3 gute Bisse versemmelt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> So luxuriös wird das nicht. Für den Hintergriff braucht man genau einenen 320 mm Rohling Kork, bereits gebohrt. Der kostet kein Vermögen. Die Klebearbeiten macht man am besten direkt bei einem Fensterbauer, oder entsprechendem Schreiner. Der PU-Leim ist leider recht empfindlich bei Lagerung. Kein Argument, sie eine Literflasche heimzuholen. Die Schreiner entlohnt man mit Bier, oder einem Beitrag für die Brotzeitkasse. Fertig und die Bude bleibt sauber. Bei max. 20 min offener Zeit ist man auch keine Ewigkeiten aus.
> 
> Hanf gibt man vor allem deswegen ins Futter, weil er Durchmarsch verursacht, die Fische beständig weiter fressen.


Ist natürlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig der Griff zugeben 
Aber ich finde den nicht schlimm muss ich sagen! 
Wer den Griff nicht mag ,kann sich aber auch die Windcast Picker holen, auch ne gute Rute !
Glaube aber ein Auslaufmodell? 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Oh ja, das stimmt. 2lb Mainline, übersetzt in GTM entspricht das 0.09mm oder so. Ich würde mir das nicht trauen....


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Gute Strategie. Langsam rantasten. Das tue ich bei den Teichen momentan auch. Letzten Sonntag 3 gute Bisse versemmelt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Passiert jedem mal !
Man weiß nie wie die Fische gerade beißen? 
Hab heute bei den Barschen einmal zu spät angeschlagen  ( zu tief geschluckt ) und auch einmal zu früh!  Fisch weg 
So isses halt manchmal 

Ja werde mich auch langsam rantasten,hab ja Zeit 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist natürlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig der Griff zugeben
> Aber ich finde den nicht schlimm muss ich sagen!
> Wer den Griff nicht mag ,kann sich aber auch die Windcast Picker holen, auch ne gute Rute !
> Glaube aber ein Auslaufmodell?
> 
> LG Michael


Der Griff liegt mir einfach ungut in der Hand und was hilft mir die Windcast, wenn die an sich sehr gute Aqualite habe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Der Griff liegt mir einfach ungut in der Hand und was hilft mir die Windcast, wenn die an sich sehr gute Aqualite habe.


Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder 
Aber ist halt der typische Aqualite Griff 

LG


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Passiert jedem mal !
> Man weiß nie wie die Fische gerade beißen?


Wie, bei 3 Bissen sollte einer zumindest vernünftig haken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

War halt, wie so oft, ein sehr spontaner Kauf und es anschließend zu "personalisieren" ist bei mir auch eher die Regel, denn die Ausnahme.


----------



## Tobias85

Zuerst mal schön, dass unser @phirania alles gut überstanden hat!



geomas schrieb:


> Leider ist die Haut einer Hand schon wieder so kaputt, daß ich ungern mit Feederfutter hantieren möchte (Liquidized Bread ist da ne Ausnahme).



Es gibt doch diese Ballmaker. Wenn du das Futter zuhause anrührst mit so einem Quirl (oder notfalls nem Handmixer) und am Wasser mit einem Löffel in den Ballmaker füllst? Was grad ein spontaner Gedanke...fürs Feedern ist das natürlich weiter keine Lösung. 



Mescalero schrieb:


> #Hanf
> Carl Eland nutzt Hanf anscheinend als Futter und auch als Köder für Plötzen in der Themse. Er weicht die Samen eine Woche ein "before I even think abouit boiling it". Interessant.



Mich würde mal interessieren, welchen Effekt die Eisentabletten haben. Nehme an ähnlich wie Salz/Natrium: Ist vor allem in Futtertieren enthalten und riecht damit nach leckerem Fleischhappen. Ne offizielle Erklärung wäre nice.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - danke! Einen Ballmaker werde ich mir sicher zulegen, auch, weil sich damit aus LB besser Katsch-gerechte „Munition” formen läßt als von Hand (hab ich zuletzt öfters probiert).
Mit Quirl oder Handmixer Futter anrühren kommt evtl. später, ich wollte eigentlich erstmal Futter von Hand anmischen, so richtig wie zu Opas Zeiten.
Naja, lose füttern mit Pellets, Mais, Maden geht vorerst auch.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie, bei 3 Bissen sollte einer zumindest vernünftig haken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kann verschiedene Ursachen haben!
Hakengröße oder gar Form ? Vielleicht hat der Fisch auch nur am Köder gebissen und nicht am Haken ?
Die falsche Anködermethode für den Fisch?
Falsche Bissanzeige etc .
Kann alles mal vorkommen 

LG


----------



## Andal

*# Ballmaker*

Wenn man bei großen Spritzen den Boden absägt, lassen sie sehr schnell Intrims-Ballmaker herstellen - wenn die Trümmer mal wieder nicht zu kriegen wären.


----------



## geomas

Bin beim Haken sortieren: also in den kleinen und kleinsten Größen hab ich wohl einen „bis zum Lebensende-Vorrat”.

Bei den stärkeren Öhrhaken muß ich mich noch auf maximal 2-3 Modelle einschießen. Die Owner C5 machen einen superstabilen Eindruck, die Guru MWG und MWGB in den kleineren Größen ebenfalls. Der Kamasan B983 ist deutlich feiner. Die Drennan Super Specialist und Wide Gape Specialist sind bewährt...
Wird mal wieder Zeit zum Angeln an Teichen....


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Kann verschiedene Ursachen haben!
> Hakengröße oder gar Form ? Vielleicht hat der Fisch auch nur am Köder gebissen und nicht am Haken ?
> Die falsche Anködermethode für den Fisch?
> Falsche Bissanzeige etc .
> Kann alles mal vorkommen
> 
> LG


Das leidige Thema. Es wird schon mal irgendwann knallen. Ich halte euch auf den laufenden und werde berichten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das leidige Thema. Es wird schon mal irgendwann knallen. Ich halte euch auf den laufenden und werde berichten.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Ich freu mich auf Deine Berichte!
Mißerfolge gehören zum Angeln einfach dazu, sonst könnten wir ja gleich mit der Netzfischerei anfangen.


----------



## geomas

Gute Nacht, liebe Ükels, möge das Wochenende fischreich und krankheitsfrei werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Hanf
> Carl Eland nutzt Hanf anscheinend als Futter und auch als Köder für Plötzen in der Themse. Er weicht die Samen eine Woche ein "before I even think abouit boiling it". Interessant.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, welchen Effekt die Eisentabletten haben.



Mir hat das keine Ruhe gelassen, aber jetzt hab ich es rausgefunden. Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert: Es sind Wicken, kein Hanf, und das Eisensulfat (500mg auf 1 Pint Wicken mit 2 Pint Wasser) in den Tabletten soll die Körner schön schwarz färben, sollen dann deutlich fängiger sein.

Außerdem siebt er die trockenen Wicken durch ein Madensieb und nimmt nur das was durchfällt als Hakenköder. Er ist der Meinung, es ist fängiger, wenn er mit Hanf füttert und die Wicken am Haken nicht zu groß sind im Vergleich zum Hanf.


----------



## Mescalero

Danke fürs Recherchieren @Tobias85 !
Das ist am Ende doch ganz schön viel Aufwand. Beim flüchtigen Ansehen kam mir diese Strategie so simpel vor....das passiert, wenn man nur mit halbem A...h bei der Sache ist.


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen und Petri an alle! 
Hier geht's ja Schlag auf Schlag.... 

Mein Dienst ist in einer knappen Stunde vorbei. Dann geht's an die Lahn. Im Gepäck, die Kogha als Feeder, Maden, Sandwichtoast, Currytulip sowie mit Vanillezucker und Extrakt aromatiesierter Mais. 
Bin mal gespannt ob diesmal was geht.


----------



## Xianeli

Sodale, Feierabend für heute. Mein heutiges Ziel: Tageskarte an der Tanke kaufen und hoffen das diesmal nichts dazwischen kommt wie vorletztes Wochenende. Selbst Ostern war nichts zu machen wegen Sonderschichten. 

Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen drücke ich die Daumen und Petri Heil. Holt was raus


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, auch von mir einen fröhlichen guten Morgen. Habe es rechtzeitig zu Sonnenaufgang an die Weser geschafft. Erster Fisch war übrigens ein Barsch ... ich will jetzt keine Sprüche!


----------



## Xianeli

Ich verkneifs mir  

Petri, hoffentlich folgt da noch mehr


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich verkneifs mir
> 
> Petri, hoffentlich folgt da noch mehr


Zielfisch!


----------



## Xianeli

Klasse @Wuemmehunter  darauf habe ich es morgen auch abgesehen. Hoffe sie werden auch so schick sein wie deine  worauf kam der Biss?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Maden!


----------



## Xianeli

Habs schon befürchtet. Habe leider keine  mir bleiben für Sonntag nur selbst gesammelte Würmer oder Pellets


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir stehen sie jetzt auf dem Platz!


----------



## Slappy

Sauber. 
Petri zu den frühen Fischen! 
Bei mir gibt es direkt eine Planänderung.  Unter 10° ist mir zu kalt für ein leichtes Sommershirt. Also erstmal Heim, Kaffe und Frühstück und dann wird neu ausgelost. Lahn oder Bach. Am Bach war ich noch nie. Wird auch quasi nicht beangelt. Mal schauen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke geo,
> Ich suche schon geraume Zeit und muss bemängeln dass man bei den allermeisten Shops nicht nach Hakenart und Größe filtern kann, das macht es sehr lästig. Ich hatte gehofft eine deutsche Quelle aufzutun aber so wird es wohl mms werden.




Hier gibt es welche:








						Haken
					






					angelzentrale.de


----------



## dawurzelsepp

petri @Wuemmehunter 

Wo du schon am Wasser sitzt steh ich grad erstmal auf. 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Ich hoffe mal das ich Nachmittag ans Wasser komme, Wetter Schein ja gut zu werden und die Fische sollen beißen. 
Schau Ma mal wie da Bayer so sagt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, auch von mir einen fröhlichen guten Morgen. Habe es rechtzeitig zu Sonnenaufgang an die Weser geschafft. Erster Fisch war übrigens ein Barsch ... ich will jetzt keine Sprüche!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343383


Scheint das Jahr des Barschs zu sein 
Von mir ein herzliches Petri 
Schönes Foto 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und Petri an alle!
> Hier geht's ja Schlag auf Schlag....
> 
> Mein Dienst ist in einer knappen Stunde vorbei. Dann geht's an die Lahn. Im Gepäck, die Kogha als Feeder, Maden, Sandwichtoast, Currytulip sowie mit Vanillezucker und Extrakt aromatiesierter Mais.
> Bin mal gespannt ob diesmal was geht.


Wünsche dir ein Petri an der Lahn !
Ein toller Fluss 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen  Tages und allen , die heute unterwegs sind!

Ich will erstmal gucken was heute fürn Wetter wird und dann mal sehen ob und wohin angeln fahre......


----------



## rustaweli

An meiner geplanten Stelle war es heute leider nix. Bei allem Eifer ist mir wohl entgangen das ich ne Art Spundwandkescher, oder nen sehr langen Kescher bräuchte.  Also wieder zurück zum Auto und woanders hin. Aber mit Wurm war ich nicht erfolgreich. Etliche Driften, Platzwechsel. Nichts, trotz Fischaktivität. Aber schlau wie ein Fuchs hatte ich trotzdem etwas Brot mitgenommen. Also bißl was eingeweicht, angefüttert und einfach Flocke an Wurmhaken dran. Fertig und gut. Nach ein paar Driften stieg dann dieser Kämpfer ein, welcher selbst nach der Landung noch Radau machte. Schön war's.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> An meiner geplanten Stelle war es heute leider nix. Bei allem Eifer ist mir wohl entgangen das ich ne Art Spundwandkescher, oder nen sehr langen Kescher bräuchte.  Also wieder zurück zum Auto und woanders hin. Aber mit Wurm war ich nicht erfolgreich. Etliche Driften, Platzwechsel. Nichts, trotz Fischaktivität. Aber schlau wie ein Fuchs hatte ich trotzdem etwas Brot mitgenommen. Also bißl was eingeweicht, angefüttert und einfach Flocke an Wurmhaken dran. Fertig und gut. Nach ein paar Driften stieg dann dieser Kämpfer ein, welcher selbst nach der Landung noch Radau machte. Schön war's.
> Anhang anzeigen 343387


Dickes Petri zum Döbel !
Wirklich schöner Fisch 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> einfach Flocke an Wurmhaken dran. Fertig und gut.




Das geht immer.

Petri Heil !


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @phirania Dir wünsche ich alles Gute im Krankenhaus!
> @rustaweli ,schön dich mal wieder hier zu Lesen!
> 
> Ich war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs mir einen neuen Angelplatz suchen ohne großen Publikumsverkehr !
> Das hatte mir gestern an diesem See wirklich gelangt ! Also bin ich heute an die Oker auf die Suche gegangen und auch fündig geworden!
> Anhang anzeigen 343348
> Anhang anzeigen 343349
> Anhang anzeigen 343350
> Anhang anzeigen 343351
> 
> 
> Man kann mit dem Auto bis auf 10 Meter dran fahren ,sitzt idyllisch in der Natur und man wird nicht von Spaziergängern gestört !
> Ich hab selbstverständlich auch mal kurz die Rute reingehalten und sehr viele kleine Barsche gefangen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343352
> 
> 
> Jetzt muß ich unbedingt die Tage dort mal auf Friedfisch anfüttern und testen was dort möglich ist!
> Das könnte auf jeden Fall ein Rückzugsort für den Sommer geben, falls keine Lockerungen kommen?
> 
> LG Michael


Sehr schöne Stellen. Werden aber im Sommer bestimmt gut zugewachsen sein..


----------



## phirania

Fr33 schrieb:


> Gerade zurück vom Weiher.... 2h mit der 7m Stippe und mega wenig Gepäck erfolgreich gewesen
> 
> Einmal ne 44er Schleie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343365
> 
> 
> Und hier noch eine 46er Schleie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343366


Dickes Petri schöne Schleien-


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Stellen. Werden aber im Sommer bestimmt gut zugewachsen sein..


Das kann schon sein, stimmt aber dann schwinge ich die Machete  

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Den Hanfsamen, den ich bei Common Baits geordert hatte ist heute angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das erste mal das ich mit Hanfsamen anfüttern werde. Empfehlung von @Fantastic Fishing . Werde morgen ein Teil davon 24 Stunden im Wasser auf quillen lassen und dann sollte ich ihn noch 20 Minuten kochen.
> @geomas Petri heil für deine gestrige Strecke. Hatte dich überlesen. Sorry.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann tu mal was für die Vögel und pflanze mal was an von dem Samen.....


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, auch von mir einen fröhlichen guten Morgen. Habe es rechtzeitig zu Sonnenaufgang an die Weser geschafft. Erster Fisch war übrigens ein Barsch ... ich will jetzt keine Sprüche!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343383





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zielfisch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343385


Dickes Petri zum Zielfisch..


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen sie jetzt auf dem Platz!
> Anhang anzeigen 343386


Läuft doch Petri


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> An meiner geplanten Stelle war es heute leider nix. Bei allem Eifer ist mir wohl entgangen das ich ne Art Spundwandkescher, oder nen sehr langen Kescher bräuchte.  Also wieder zurück zum Auto und woanders hin. Aber mit Wurm war ich nicht erfolgreich. Etliche Driften, Platzwechsel. Nichts, trotz Fischaktivität. Aber schlau wie ein Fuchs hatte ich trotzdem etwas Brot mitgenommen. Also bißl was eingeweicht, angefüttert und einfach Flocke an Wurmhaken dran. Fertig und gut. Nach ein paar Driften stieg dann dieser Kämpfer ein, welcher selbst nach der Landung noch Radau machte. Schön war's.
> Anhang anzeigen 343387


Dickes Petri zum Döbel


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wir hatten ja mehrfach über den Rückgang von Brassenfängen ausgetauscht. In meinem Weserabschnitt scheint das kein Thema zu sein. In den letzten knapp 4 Stunden habe ich 18 Brassen gefangen. Die Größen waren zwar bescheiden (bis 40 cm), aber die Zahl hat mich überrascht. Es war eine formidable Einweihung einer neuen Rute, doch dazu später mehr. Und jetzt mache ich Schluss und werde erstmal etwas frühstücken. Den mitgebrachten Proviant hat sich Ferdi reingezogen.


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Auch ein ganz herzliches Petri aus Braunschweig 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris gehen raus an @rustaweli - Glückwunsch zum ertrotteten Purist-Dickschädel! - und an @Wuemmehunter zu seiner Brassenmannschaft (und dem Barsch) - das ist bei Euch ja ein sehr erfolgreicher Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Den mitgebrachten Proviant hat sich Ferdi reingezogen.



Der Schlingel  Petri zur Brassenbande (Und dem Barsch)! Und an @rustaweli Petri zu den tollen Döbel!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri @rustaweli 
Sehe ich da eine Purist am Foto?


----------



## rustaweli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Petri @rustaweli
> Sehe ich da eine Purist am Foto?



Danke und ja, ist eine Purist und bin sehr glücklich mit ihr.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter
@rustaweli
Wünsche euch ein Petri Heil.
@Slappy viel Spaß und Erfolg
@Xianeli hol was raus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, auch von mir einen fröhlichen guten Morgen. Habe es rechtzeitig zu Sonnenaufgang an die Weser geschafft. Erster Fisch war übrigens ein Barsch ... ich will jetzt keine Sprüche!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343383


Dickes Petri, hoffentlich folgt da noch mehr


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> An meiner geplanten Stelle war es heute leider nix. Bei allem Eifer ist mir wohl entgangen das ich ne Art Spundwandkescher, oder nen sehr langen Kescher bräuchte.  Also wieder zurück zum Auto und woanders hin. Aber mit Wurm war ich nicht erfolgreich. Etliche Driften, Platzwechsel. Nichts, trotz Fischaktivität. Aber schlau wie ein Fuchs hatte ich trotzdem etwas Brot mitgenommen. Also bißl was eingeweicht, angefüttert und einfach Flocke an Wurmhaken dran. Fertig und gut. Nach ein paar Driften stieg dann dieser Kämpfer ein, welcher selbst nach der Landung noch Radau machte. Schön war's.
> Anhang anzeigen 343387


Dickes Petri zum Döbel,mach weiterso.


----------



## Hering 58

@Slappy   @Xianeli  viel Spaß und Erfolg euch beiden.


----------



## geomas

So, mit einer Ewigkeit Verspätung gehts los zu einem Kanal südlich von Rostock.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, mit einer Ewigkeit Verspätung gehts los zu einem Kanal südlich von Rostock.


Dir auch viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Kochtopf

Toller Fisch @rustaweli, Petri Heil!

Und natürlich auch an @Wuemmehunter zu seinen zu unchristlichen Zeiten gefangenen Fische! Und natürlich auch allen die ich gerade vergessen haben mag


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für Eure Petris, Jungs! Ich bin wieder zuhause, hab was gefuttert, den Garten gemacht und das Tackle für heute Abend bereitgelegt. Heute Mittag habe ich erstmals den Kuckuck rufen hören und das ist für mich seit vielen Jahren so etwas wie der Lockruf der Aale. Mal sehen, ob schon was geht. Die Wümme hat bereits 14 Grad u d das sollte doch warm genug sein.
Aber darum soll es jetzt nicht gehen. Ich hatte ja angekündigt, etwas zur neuen Rute zu schreiben, die ich mir in dieser Woche zugelegt habe. Der Kauf begannn aber schon viel früher, genauer gesagt auf der Stippermesse . Ich hatte mir noch einige Ersatzspitzen für meine Acolyte gekauft. Zuhause stellte ich dann fest, dass eine der sündhaft teuren Spitzen nicht passte. Bei genauerem hinsehen stellte ich fest, das es sich um eine Spitze für die Acolyte Distance Feeder handelt und die sind im Durchmesser etwas stärker. Umtauschen hätte sich aufwendig gestaltet also habe ich die Spitze behalten und beschlossen, mir irgendwann mal eine Acolyte Distance zu kaufen, schließlich machen Drennan-Ruten glücklich. Dann kam Corona, Kurzarbeit und Hemmungen, so viel Kohle in eine Rute zu investieren,  die ich eigentlich nicht brauche. Am letzten Wochenende hatte ich dann aber bedauerlicherweise meine Heavy Feeder von Matrix geschrottet und plötzlich brauchte ich ein neues Stöckchen für weitere Distanzen. Dienstag hab ich sie bestellt, Donnerstag kam sie.  Ein absoluter Feederrutentraum, wie ich nach der heutigen Erstfischung sagen darf. Sie ist leicht, hat reichlich Rückgrat, war mit gefüllten 50-gr-körben nicht ansatzweise ausgelastet und sie lässt sich sehr präzise werfen. IIch habe auf etwa 50 m gefischt. Das war heute mit Sicherheit der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Neben den zahlreichen Brassen hat mir die Rute zur Premiere auch noch drei Barsche, einen Kaulbarsch und ein paar Güstern beschert.
Und noch einen Zugang es zu vermelden: Mit der vom Prof übernommenen Acolyte Plus in 9'' besitze ich jetzt drei Ruten dieser wunderbaren Serie von Drennan, Glaubt mir Jungs, ich bin ein sehr, sehr glücklicher Mensch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Petris, Jungs! Ich bin wieder zuhause, hab was gefuttert, den Garten gemacht und das Tackle für heute Abend bereitgelegt. Heute Mittag habe ich erstmals den Kuckuck rufen hören und das ist für mich seit vielen Jahren so etwas wie der Lockruf der Aale. Mal sehen, ob schon was geht. Die Wümme hat bereits 14 Grad u d das sollte doch warm genug sein.
> Aber darum soll es jetzt nicht gehen. Ich hatte ja angekündigt, etwas zur neuen Rute zu schreiben, die ich mir in dieser Woche zugelegt habe. Der Kauf begannn aber schon viel früher, genauer gesagt auf der Stippermesse . Ich hatte mir noch einige Ersatzspitzen für meine Acolyte gekauft. Zuhause stellte ich dann fest, dass eine der sündhaft teuren Spitzen nicht passte. Bei genauerem hinsehen stellte ich fest, das es sich um eine Spitze für die Acolyte Distance Feeder handelt und die sind im Durchmesser etwas stärker. Umtauschen hätte sich aufwendig gestaltet also habe ich die Spitze behalten und beschlossen, mir irgendwann mal eine Acolyte Distance zu kaufen, schließlich machen Drennan-Ruten glücklich. Dann kam Corona, Kurzarbeit und Hemmungen, so viel Kohle in eine Rute zu investieren,  die ich eigentlich nicht brauche. Am letzten Wochenende hatte ich dann aber bedauerlicherweise meine Heavy Feeder von Matrix geschrottet und plötzlich brauchte ich ein neues Stöckchen für weitere Distanzen. Dienstag hab ich sie bestellt, Donnerstag kam sie.  Ein absoluter Feederrutentraum, wie ich nach der heutigen Erstfischung sagen darf. Sie ist leicht, hat reichlich Rückgrat, war mit gefüllten 50-gr-körben nicht ansatzweise ausgelastet und sie lässt sich sehr präzise werfen. IIch habe auf etwa 50 m gefischt. Das war heute mit Sicherheit der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Neben den zahlreichen Brassen hat mir die Rute zur Premiere auch noch drei Barsche, einen Kaulbarsch und ein paar Güstern beschert.
> Und noch einen Zugang es zu vermelden: Mit der vom Prof übernommenen Acolyte Plus in 9'' besitze ich jetzt drei Ruten dieser wunderbaren Serie von Drennan, Glaubt mir Jungs, ich bin ein sehr, sehr glücklicher Mensch!


Wuemmehunterpostings machen glücklich und "ich habe eine falsche Spitze gekauft, jetzt muss ich die passende Rute dazu kaufen" ist wundervollste Poesie


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Leider echt traurig mit dem Griff
> Hab mal ein Foto gemacht wie es darunter aussieht,finde das von der Optik eigentlich ganz passabel.Einfach der pure blank mit finish halt,lässt die Rute sogar noch filigraner wirken
> Bei der Ninja Feeder ist unter der Tapete so ein ekliger Kunststoff...Klar,der Griff dort muss dicker sein,also muss man das unterfüttern.Aber wie ich finde ne Katastrophe...
> Und ich sehe gerade @Nordlichtangler liest hier ebenfalls mit.Das ist dann wohl der endgültige Beweis,dass Daiwa die Meister der Korktapeten sind


Wichtig ist, wie dick ist der Durchmesser ?  Also mit Korktapete, und dann unter, drunter.
Ich finde Korktapeten gar nicht so schlimm, solange sie wenigstens eine echte Korkoberfläche haben.
Das läßt sich nämlich wunderbar selber aufarbeiten.
Dann ist das zwar nur 2.Wahl nach richtig durchgehend Kork, aber nicht so schlecht wie Duplon oder Blankes Rohr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> so viel Kohle in eine Rute zu investieren,  die ich eigentlich nicht brauche. Am letzten Wochenende hatte ich dann aber bedauerlicherweise meine Heavy Feeder von Matrix geschrottet und plötzlich brauchte ich ein neues Stöckchen für weitere Distanzen.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wuemmehunterpostings machen glücklich und "ich habe eine falsche Spitze gekauft, jetzt muss ich die passende Rute dazu kaufen" ist wundervollste Poesie


Vollste Zustimmung mit der Poesie und Romantik im Rutenwald, so geht es eben auch und funktioniert ideal! 



Wobei ich mich ja frage   , liebe Drennaner, warum man von den (diversen) Glücklichmacherruten dann noch so viele brauchen tut ...

Vlt. macht meine eine Type ja noch glücklicher?


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die ebenfalls draußen waren. 

Mein Plan Nr2 konnte so nicht umgesetzt werden. Kurz bevor ich los wollte, kippte hier die Stimmung. Also Plan 3. Mit den Kindern an den Weiher hinterm Haus. 
1. Versuch, Made..... Nichts. 
2. Versuch, Vanillemais...... Nichts. 

3. Verauch, Breadpunsh.... Biss. Aber immer nur sehr sehr zaghaft. Ich hatte keine Chance einen Anhieb zu machen. Geangelt wurde mit einer 2g Pose. Kein Zupfer hat die Pose komplett unter Wasser gezogen. 95% hat sich die Pose nicht mal einen halben cm gesenkt. Offensichtlich haben die kleinen Scheißer immer nur von außen geknabbert. Das war schon frustrierend. 
Was könnte ich verbessern? 

3. Versuch, Currytulip..... Diesmal gab es sogar hierauf "Bisse" genau so unbrauchbar wie beim Sandwich.... 

Nach 5 Stunden hab ich die Flagge gehisst und bin nach Hause..... Ohne Fisch in der Hand gehabt zu haben......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl bis zum Rh strippen und von hinten einen Korgriff mit spaltfüllendem Montageleim montieren.  Das geht flott, hat genug Substanz und lässt sich mit Schleifpapier gut formen.


Hier die gleiche Frage nach dem Durchmesser und störenden Konus, wenn es um die Nummer von hinten gehtl


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier die gleiche Frage nach dem Durchmesser und störenden Konus, wenn es um die Nummer von hinten gehtl


Deswegen ja auch spaltfüllenden, aufschäumenden PU-Holzmontageleim. Der gleiche Papp, den Fensterbauer auch verwenden. Für solche Anwendungen optimal.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Slappy, Du hast es wenigstens probiert, aber manchmal läuft es einfach nicht! Trotzdem Petri und Respekt, dass Du Dich der kippenden Stimmung gefügt hast.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Andal
Ich frage mich doch nur, wie dick ist das von @Captain_H00k gezeigte Rohr, und wie stark ausgebohrt bekommst du den Kork ?
Nach 19mm ID ist in den Rutenbauteilehandel-Angeboten fast überall Ende, Schicht im Schacht.
Ich möchte nun auch noch gerne Schieberinge drauf, du wahrscheinlich auch, die für 25mm AD Kork.
Da geht in der Innenausbohrung nicht soviel, wie viele einfachere Handteilblankrohre brauchen.

Mein erster Versuch 400mm, zerteilt, in Freihand aufgeraspelt auf 20mm ID, ist unbefriedigend geworden. 
Ich habe noch keine optimale Lösung für durchmesserstarke Handteilblankrohre 20mm AD aufwärts gefunden.

Mit den Klebern, auch schäumend, bin ich durch. Unterfüttern und Leimen ist mehrfach besser.
Lieber unterwickeln gegen den Konus mit einem Schaumband, falls Malerband zu schwer würde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung mit der Poesie und Romantik im Rutenwald, so geht es eben auch und funktioniert ideal!
> 
> 
> 
> Wobei ich mich ja frage   , liebe Drennaner, warum man von den (diversen) Glücklichmacherruten dann noch so viele brauchen tut ...
> 
> Vlt. macht meine eine Type ja noch glücklicher?


Nein Ber Glück wirkt kumulativ


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Andal
> Ich frage mich doch nur, wie dick ist das von @Captain_H00k gezeigte Rohr, und wie stark ausgebohrt bekommst du den Kork ?
> Nach 19mm ID ist in den Rutenbauteilehandel-Angeboten fast überall Ende, Schicht im Schacht.
> Ich möchte nun auch noch gerne Schieberinge drauf, du wahrscheinlich auch, die für 25mm AD Kork.
> Da geht in der Innenausbohrung nicht soviel, wie viele einfachere Handteilblankrohre brauchen.
> 
> Mein erster Versuch 400mm, zerteilt, in Freihand aufgeraspelt auf 20mm ID, ist unbefriedigend geworden.
> Ich habe noch keine optimale Lösung für durchmesserstarke Handteilblankrohre 20mm AD aufwärts gefunden.
> 
> Mit den Klebern, auch schäumend, bin ich durch. Unterfüttern und Leimen ist mehrfach besser.
> Lieber unterwickeln gegen den Konus mit einem Schaumband, falls Malerband zu schwer würde.


Der linear aufgebohrte Kork muss in dem Fall genau 320 mm messen. Das kriegt man problemlos zu kaufen. Und die Bohrung macht einem, z.b. der Weckesser, in jedem Durchmesser. Hier dürfte ein 23 mm Aussendurchmesser absolut genügen, dass man ihn von hinten aufschieben und mit der o.a. beschriebenen Technik verkleben kann. Da bleibt dann auch noch genügend "Fleisch" stehen, dass man der an sich sehr schlanken Aqualite einen guten Griff verpassen kann. Die genauen Blankdurchmesser habe ich nich nicht, weil noch nicht gestrippt ist. Aber das reicht sogar auf einen flüchtigen ersten Blick. Bei den 23 mm AD bleibt es ja nicht. Da wird noch entsprechend abgeschliffen, bis es ein schöner Griff ist!


----------



## Mescalero

@rustaweli 
@Wuemmehunter 
@Slappy 

Petri Heil euch! Tolle Fische, Donnerwetter. Auch wenn es bei Slappy nur gezupft hat aber so ist es eben manchmal. Wie geo letztens schon sinngemäß bemerkte: wenn es einfach wäre, könnte man es auch lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Andal
Stimmt das denn mit dem Durchmesser des Handteils sowie dem notwendigen ID für den Kork ?
Auf dem Bild mit der Lücke ohne Kork sieht mir das schon nach daumendick aus.

Weckesser bohrt laut Webshop nur noch die kurzen Stücke auf, die sind auch nicht sonderlich schön, hatte ich mehrfach probiert und verbaut.
Die muss man dann bestmöglich aneinander setzen, den Ansatz/Absatz versuchen zu verstecken, nachschleifen sowieso.
Ohne kräftige Spezialzwinge geht da gar nichts mit schön werden.
Längs vorher abschneiden ist mit einem großen scharfen dünnblättigen Messer (Santoku hab ich dafür)  und einer Gehrungslade sehr einfach.

Warum du mit 23mm AD oder gar weniger auskommen willst, erschließt sich mir nicht, zumal dann wegen Schieberingen min. 25mm Kork.
Selbst an einem leichten Flyblank-Aufbau passt der 25mm noch gut, für mich zumindest als Minimum für entspannt halten.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Andal
> Stimmt das denn mit dem Durchmesser des Handteils sowie dem notwendigen ID für den Kork ?
> Auf dem Bild mit der Lücke ohne Kork sieht mir das schon nach daumendick aus.
> 
> Weckesser bohrt laut Webshop nur noch die kurzen Stücke auf, die sind auch nicht sonderlich schön, hatte ich mehrfach probiert und verbaut.
> Die muss man dann bestmöglich aneinander setzen, den Ansatz/Absatz versuchen zu verstecken, nachschleifen sowieso.
> Ohne kräftige Spezialzwinge geht da gar nichts mit schön werden.
> Längs vorher abschneiden ist mit einem großen scharfen dünnblättigen Messer (Santoku hab ich dafür)  und einer Gehrungslade sehr einfach.
> 
> Warum du mit 23mm AD oder gar weniger auskommen willst, erschließt sich mir nicht, zumal dann wegen Schieberingen min. 25mm Kork.
> Selbst an einem leichten Flyblank-Aufbau passt der 25mm noch gut, für mich zumindest als Minimum für entspannt halten.


A wa..... die 270 cm Aqualite Picker mißt direkt über dem Rollenhalter, inklusive Zierwicklung und Lack, gerade mal 13 mm. Vor dem Beginn des Buttgrips sind es, inkl. Korktape, gerade mal 13,5 mm Durchmesser. Das reicht also dicke!


----------



## Andal

...und wenn der CMW nicht mehr bohrt, bohrt eben ein anderer. Irgendwer bohrt immer!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenigstens in der Nase!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen und @Wuemmehunter auch einen Glückwunsch zur Acolyte-Riege!
Absolut schöne Ruten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> A wa..... die 270 cm Aqualite Picker mißt direkt über dem Rollenhalter, inklusive Zierwicklung und Lack, gerade mal 13 mm. Vor dem Beginn des Buttgrips sind es, inkl. Korktape, gerade mal 13,5 mm Durchmesser. Das reicht also dicke!


Damit wird es gleich viel klarer! 
Das ist ja harmlos, da geht ganz viel passend drauf.


----------



## Mescalero

Weil hier über Korkgrifftuning gefachsimpelt wird....ich habe auch eine Pickerrute, die ich sehr mag, die aber leider mit ihrem geteilten Gummigriff aussieht wie eine Spinrute (Black Widow). Der stünde ein durchgehender Kork perfekt und würde den optisch/haptisch/ideellen Wert ver-x-fachen.

Woher bekommt man das passende Material, welcher Händler ist zu empfehlen?
Ach ja, Schieberinge bräuchte es optimalerweise auch gleich noch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn der CMW nicht mehr bohrt, bohrt eben ein anderer. Irgendwer bohrt immer!


Wen ich die richtige Drehbank hätte, würde ich auch nicht soviel nachdenken und probieren müssen.
Für ein paar Korkgriffe im Jahr kann ich mir sowas auch nicht leisten, geschweige denn sinnvoll hinstellen. Schade, aber die Realität.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Weil hier über Korkgrifftuning gefachsimpelt wird....ich habe auch eine Pickerrute, die ich sehr mag, die aber leider mit ihrem geteilten Gummigriff aussieht wie eine Spinrute (Black Widow). Der stünde ein durchgehender Kork perfekt und würde den optisch/haptisch/ideellen Wert ver-x-fachen.
> 
> Woher bekommt man das passende Material, welcher Händler ist zu empfehlen?
> Ach ja, Schieberinge bräuchte es optimalerweise auch gleich noch...


Tackle24.de in 64521 Gross-Gerau, Christian Weckesser cmw-angeln.de in Würzburg, in Bayern gibt es nahe Aichach auch noch Karl Bartsch resp. Nachfolger Melanie+Sebastian Kiebist  rutenbau.eu


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Damit wird es gleich viel klarer!
> Das ist ja harmlos, da geht ganz viel passend drauf.


Eben darum ... ist ja ein fein Rütlein.


Mescalero schrieb:


> Weil hier über Korkgrifftuning gefachsimpelt wird....ich habe auch eine Pickerrute, die ich sehr mag, die aber leider mit ihrem geteilten Gummigriff aussieht wie eine Spinrute (Black Widow). Der stünde ein durchgehender Kork perfekt und würde den optisch/haptisch/ideellen Wert ver-x-fachen.
> 
> Woher bekommt man das passende Material, welcher Händler ist zu empfehlen?
> Ach ja, Schieberinge bräuchte es optimalerweise auch gleich noch...


Bie tackle.24 bist du sicher am besten aufgehoben. CMW ist auch nicht schlecht, aber in der Frage eher die 2te Wahl. Am besten immer anrufen und maximal genau beschreiben, was du bauen willst!


----------



## Andal

Eine weitere, deutlich weniger aufwändige Methode, solche modernen Griffe haptisch etwas ansprechender zu machen, wäre sie mit 2 mm Maurerschnur aufzuwickeln, ggf. eine schöne Kreuzwickelung auf den bestehenden Griff aufzubringen und dann mit einem ansprechend farbigem Schrumpfschlauch zu überziehen. Damit lassen sich die mageren, meist vollkommen nackten Griffmittelteile recht schnell und schön aufhübschen und Mann hat so auch mehr in der Hand.


----------



## Skott

Ich habe diese Rute hier in 390cm Länge:
*Daiwa Steckrute Aqualite Sensor Float                        Länge 3,90m Wurfgewicht 10-35g*
Laut Beschreibung habe ich hier einen Korkgriff: https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-aqualite-sensor-float-60784
Muss ich trotzdem damit rechnen, dass ich hier auch nur eine Korktapete habe???


----------



## daci7

Nein - ist ein normaler Korkgriff


----------



## Tikey0815

Für meinen ersten Trip an den Kanal überlege ich mir ne schicke neue Bolo anzueignen,  was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen,  so Wg, Verarbeitung und Länge wäre interessant.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für meinen ersten Trip an den Kanal überlege ich mir ne schicke neue Bolo anzueignen,  was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen,  so Wg, Verarbeitung und Länge wäre interessant.


Mir reicht meine Lineaeffe Excellent 700 überall hin. Aber der Prof wird dir darüber sicher die beredtsten Antworten geben können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Nein - ist ein normaler Korkgriff



Bist du sicher?
Selbst bei einer Team Daiwa Spinnrute war Tapete drauf.


----------



## Skott

daci7 schrieb:


> Nein - ist ein normaler Korkgriff


DANKE ! @daci7

DAIWA Deutschland spricht auch von einem "hochwertigen Korkgriff"  >  http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...prdrows2=10&ovs_search0=aqualite sensor float


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für meinen ersten Trip an den Kanal überlege ich mir ne schicke neue Bolo anzueignen,  was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen,  so Wg, Verarbeitung und Länge wäre interessant.



Budget?

Wenn du nicht extrem tief angeln musst, kommst du mit ner 6m Bolo überall aus und die ist bei weitem handlicher(besonders auch bei Wind) als ne 7m Bolo.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Budget?
> 
> Wenn du nicht extrem tief angeln musst, kommst du mit ner 6m Bolo überall aus und die ist bei weitem handlicher(besonders auch bei Wind) als ne 7m Bolo.


So bis 150 würde ich investieren,  dann müsste es aber ein Schmuckstück sein  Ich hab ja zwei alte Schätzchen Bolos bis 25g, sind bloß so dicke Prügel dass ich mir denke,  was leichter und dünner könnte es sein.


----------



## Andal

Man muss nur mal auf den Rutenbauerseiten schauen, was heute für einen echten +AAA Grade Cork verlangt wird.

Da ist es mir mittlerweile lieber, ich kaufe eine Rute mit einem guten Robbercork, einem Kombi Material, oder sonst was, als eine hingefluchte Korktapete!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So bis 150 würde ich investieren,  dann müsste es aber ein Schmuckstück sein  Ich hab ja zwei alte Schätzchen Bolos bis 25g, sind bloß so dicke Prügel dass ich mir denke,  was leichter und dünner könnte es sein.



Was sind das für welche, die du schon hast?
Und was willst du damit angeln?
Eher Richtung nur Weißfisch bis Brassen oder auch Schleien und kleinere Karpfen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für meinen ersten Trip an den Kanal überlege ich mir ne schicke neue Bolo anzueignen,  was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen,  so Wg, Verarbeitung und Länge wäre interessant.


Wie sieht denn dein Budget aus?
*ed* hat sich erledigt


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bist du sicher?
> Selbst bei einer Team Daiwa Spinnrute war Tapete drauf.


Ziemlich, werd aber gern nochmal nachgucken, wenn ich in die Garage komme!
Ist kein hochwertiger Kork natürlich ... aber ich will mal ehrlich sein, dat ist mir echt sowas von egal.
Wenn die flyboys nur mit AAA+ Champagnercork werfen können - mir sollst recht sein


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Petris, Jungs! Ich bin wieder zuhause, hab was gefuttert, den Garten gemacht und das Tackle für heute Abend bereitgelegt. Heute Mittag habe ich erstmals den Kuckuck rufen hören und das ist für mich seit vielen Jahren so etwas wie der Lockruf der Aale. Mal sehen, ob schon was geht. Die Wümme hat bereits 14 Grad u d das sollte doch warm genug sein.
> Aber darum soll es jetzt nicht gehen. Ich hatte ja angekündigt, etwas zur neuen Rute zu schreiben, die ich mir in dieser Woche zugelegt habe. Der Kauf begannn aber schon viel früher, genauer gesagt auf der Stippermesse . Ich hatte mir noch einige Ersatzspitzen für meine Acolyte gekauft. Zuhause stellte ich dann fest, dass eine der sündhaft teuren Spitzen nicht passte. Bei genauerem hinsehen stellte ich fest, das es sich um eine Spitze für die Acolyte Distance Feeder handelt und die sind im Durchmesser etwas stärker. Umtauschen hätte sich aufwendig gestaltet also habe ich die Spitze behalten und beschlossen, mir irgendwann mal eine Acolyte Distance zu kaufen, schließlich machen Drennan-Ruten glücklich. Dann kam Corona, Kurzarbeit und Hemmungen, so viel Kohle in eine Rute zu investieren,  die ich eigentlich nicht brauche. Am letzten Wochenende hatte ich dann aber bedauerlicherweise meine Heavy Feeder von Matrix geschrottet und plötzlich brauchte ich ein neues Stöckchen für weitere Distanzen. Dienstag hab ich sie bestellt, Donnerstag kam sie.  Ein absoluter Feederrutentraum, wie ich nach der heutigen Erstfischung sagen darf. Sie ist leicht, hat reichlich Rückgrat, war mit gefüllten 50-gr-körben nicht ansatzweise ausgelastet und sie lässt sich sehr präzise werfen. IIch habe auf etwa 50 m gefischt. Das war heute mit Sicherheit der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Neben den zahlreichen Brassen hat mir die Rute zur Premiere auch noch drei Barsche, einen Kaulbarsch und ein paar Güstern beschert.
> Und noch einen Zugang es zu vermelden: Mit der vom Prof übernommenen Acolyte Plus in 9'' besitze ich jetzt drei Ruten dieser wunderbaren Serie von Drennan, Glaubt mir Jungs, ich bin ein sehr, sehr glücklicher Mensch!


@Wuemmehunter , das nennt sich Fügung, was dir da mit der „falschen“ Spitze und der geschrotteten Matrix passiert ist, aber manchmal ist halt etwas Nachhilfe nötig, Petri zu deiner schönen Brassenstrecke


----------



## Jason

Bin dabei mein Zeug für morgen zu packen. Zuvor die alte 0,30er Schnur von meiner Daiwa Regal-X entfernt und mit neuer der gleichen stärke bespult.  Mit dieser Stärke denke ich mal bin ich auf der sicheren Seite, falls einer von den großen Karpfen anbeißt. Aber die großen müssen es nicht sein. Lieber ein Satzer oder ne kapitale Schleie. 
Es hat doch heute tatsächlich nach Wochen mal wieder geregnet. Hab mich beim Schotter fahren am rutschigen Hang gewickelt. Dann sofort abgebrochen und widme mich meinen Angelsachen für morgen. Da kann einem nichts passieren.
Noch schnell die Pickerrute noch startklar machen und dann hab ich es schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Ziemlich, werd aber gern nochmal nachgucken, wenn ich in die Garage komme!



Bei der Team Daiwa steht auch Natrkorkgriff dabei und das Ist Tapete:








						Team Daiwa Spinning 2-teilig 2.40m/10-30g Gummifischrute online kaufen | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Team Daiwa Spinning 2-teilig 2.40m/10-30g Gummifischrute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Es sieht aus wie Kork und fühlt sich so an ist aber nur ein heller fester Schaumgriff(wie Duplon) mit Korklaminat drauf.
Ich hab nicht schlecht geguckt, als ich die Endkappe entfernen wollte mit kochendem Wasser und plötzlich wellte die Tapete sich.......

Wenn man es nicht weiß, denkt man es ist Kork(was ja nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil ist).


----------



## Tikey0815

@Professor Tinca 
Ich hab die im März schonmal vorgestellt:

Hier ne DAM Carat 25
Anhang anzeigen 340069

Anhang anzeigen 340070


Und hier ne Cormoran Carbostar C

Anhang anzeigen 340072


Anhang anzeigen 340073


Und hier eine Shimano 1000er Rolle die ich damit verpaaren möchte.
Anhang anzeigen 340074


Die DAM ist Recht schwer, macht aber auch einen Mords Eindruck der Prügel


----------



## Andal

Das mit dem Tripple A Grade darf man jetzt auch nicht überbewerten. Aber wenn man sich seinen Traumstock machen lässt, dann muss es auch was sein und nicht nur "tut es dann schon irgendwie"!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Ich hab die im März schonmal vorgestellt:
> 
> Hier ne DAM Carat 25
> Anhang anzeigen 340069
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340070
> 
> 
> Und hier ne Cormoran Carbostar C
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340072
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340073
> 
> 
> Und hier eine Shimano 1000er Rolle die ich damit verpaaren möchte.
> Anhang anzeigen 340074
> 
> 
> Die DAM ist Recht schwer, macht aber auch einen Mords Eindruck der Prügel




Achja, alles klar. 

Ich empfehle in der Preisklasse gern die Colmic Horizon. Hatte sich letztens schonmal jemand bestellt, der hier im Ükel gefragt hatte.









						Canna Colmic Horizon 5-6-7 Metri Pesca Bolognese Azione 25 gr Carbonio HM RNG  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Canna Colmic Horizon 5-6-7 Metri Pesca Bolognese Azione 25 gr Carbonio HM RNG bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Ukel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für meinen ersten Trip an den Kanal überlege ich mir ne schicke neue Bolo anzueignen,  was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen,  so Wg, Verarbeitung und Länge wäre interessant.


Normalerweise reicht eine 6 m Bolo gut aus, Wurfgewicht 20- 25 gr., bei der Länge bekommst du für Hundertfünfzig schon was vernünftiges, z.b. Colmic oder Tubertini wären die passenden Marken. Geh einfach bis an dein gesetztes Limit, das passt die Qualität. Aber vorher selber in die Hand nehmen, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. 
7 m wäre sicherlich übertrieben, braucht man in nur wenigen Kanälen, z.b Silokanal in Brandenburg.


----------



## Slappy

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Slappy, Du hast es wenigstens probiert, aber manchmal läuft es einfach nicht! Trotzdem Petri und Respekt, dass Du Dich der kippenden Stimmung gefügt hast.





Mescalero schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> @Wuemmehunter
> @Slappy
> 
> Petri Heil euch! Tolle Fische, Donnerwetter. Auch wenn es bei Slappy nur gezupft hat aber so ist es eben manchmal. Wie geo letztens schon sinngemäß bemerkte: wenn es einfach wäre, könnte man es auch lassen.



Ja, aber hier am Weiher hat noch nicht ein einziges mal ein Fisch die Pose so richtig unter Wasser gezogen. Finde das schon irgendwie seltsam. Und es wird sehr viel gezuppelt.


----------



## Mescalero

@Tikey0815 
Ich habe die Sensas StartUp, der Kochtopf auch. Die ist m.M.n. große Klasse, ich mag die Rute sehr. Da schwabbelt nichts und sie hat ordentlich Power, obwohl sie recht leicht ist. Allerdings habe ich nur die 4m-Version.
In 6m habe ich eine Daiwa Ninja, die fühlt sich nicht mal ansatzweise so gut an wie die Sensas, das war eher ein Griff ins WC.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich nur die 4m-Version.




Da sollte auch noch nix schwabbeln.
Je länger desto besser muss das Material sein damit so ne Rute dann auch noch 'steht'.
Deshalb sind die langen und leichten Bolos, Stippen und Kopfruten auch ziemlich teuer.

Eine 4m Rute kann ganz anders ausfallen als eine 6m der selben Serie!!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da sollte auch noch nix schwabbeln.
> Je länger desto besser muss das Material sein damit so ne Rute dann auch noch 'steht'.
> Deshalb sind die langen und leichten Bolos, Stippen und Kopfruten auch ziemlich teuer.
> 
> Eine 4m Rute kann ganz anders ausfallen als eine 6m der selben Serie!!!


Meine sieben Meter Sensas Startup ist ok und,für die Preisklasse,verhältnismässig leicht, aber wenn @tikeyein größeres Budget hat umso besser


----------



## Waller Michel

Allen Fängern des heutigen Tages wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri !
Allen neuen Rutenbesitzern einen Glückwunsch zur Neuanschaffung! 

@Ukel ....Silokanal ,ich merke du kennst dich aus ! Da war ich früher mal oft vertreten! 

@Professor Tinca 
Genau richtig!  Ne 6 oder gar 7 Meter Rute kann man mit einer 4 Meter nicht ansatzweise vergleichen! 
Die Anforderungen sind da ganz andere und man merkt dann auch jedes Gramm! 
Der Aufbau muss viel aufwendiger sein ab 6 Meter .

Ich werde mich jetzt ein wenig zum Nachtangeln bereit machen auf Aal ,bin vorhin an einen Bach bei uns in der Nähe gefahren und hab mich dort eingerichtet 







LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Allen Fängern des heutigen Tages wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri !
> Allen neuen Rutenbesitzern einen Glückwunsch zur Neuanschaffung!
> 
> @Ukel ....Silokanal ,ich merke du kennst dich aus ! Da war ich früher mal oft vertreten!
> 
> @Professor Tinca
> Genau richtig!  Ne 6 oder gar 7 Meter Rute kann man mit einer 4 Meter nicht ansatzweise vergleichen!
> Die Anforderungen sind da ganz andere und man merkt dann auch jedes Gramm!
> Der Aufbau muss viel aufwendiger sein ab 6 Meter .
> 
> Ich werde mich jetzt ein wenig zum Nachtangeln bereit machen auf Aal ,bin vorhin an einen Bach bei uns in der Nähe gefahren und hab mich dort eingerichtet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343443
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Glück und Erfolg,sieht gut aus Michi.


----------



## daci7

Aaaalso nochmal nachgeschaut *wirkt* der Griff für mich immernoch wie ein normaler 0-8-15 Korkgriff - nicht aus einem Stück gefertigt, sondern aus Ringen- die Übergänge erkennt man ganz gut. Tapete sollte homogener sein, jedenfalls sieht meine aqualite picker homogener aus.
Auch hat der Sensor float griff schon ordentliche Macken die teilweise 2-3mm tief gehen. Auch da ist  nichts vom Unterbau zu sehen. Ich wollte jetzt  nicht für einen Test reinsägen, ich bitte um Entschuldigung 
Groetjes


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Aaaalso nochmal nachgeschaut *wirkt* der Griff für mich immernoch wie ein normaler 0-8-15 Korkgriff - nicht aus einem Stück gefertigt, sondern aus Ringen- die Übergänge erkennt man ganz gut. Tapete sollte homogener sein, jedenfalls sieht meine aqualite picker homogener aus.
> Auch hat der Sensor float griff schon ordentliche Macken die teilweise 2-3mm tief gehen. Auch da ist  nichts vom Unterbau zu sehen.* Ich wollte jetzt nicht für einen Test reinsägen, ich bitte um Entschuldigung *
> Groetjes




Also ein bisschen mehr Einsatz hätte ich schon erwartet!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Halt doch bitte das Griffende das nächste Mal in den Wasserdampf wenn irgendwas kocht.

Echten Korkgriffen passiert nix!


----------



## Skott

daci7 schrieb:


> Aaaalso nochmal nachgeschaut *wirkt* der Griff für mich immernoch wie ein normaler 0-8-15 Korkgriff - nicht aus einem Stück gefertigt, sondern aus Ringen- die Übergänge erkennt man ganz gut. Tapete sollte homogener sein, jedenfalls sieht meine aqualite picker homogener aus.
> Auch hat der Sensor float griff schon ordentliche Macken die teilweise 2-3mm tief gehen. Auch da ist  nichts vom Unterbau zu sehen. Ich wollte jetzt  nicht für einen Test reinsägen, ich bitte um Entschuldigung
> Groetjes


Danke für's Nachschauen, @daci7 !
Ich möchte meinen Griff noch nicht quälen, die Rute ist noch nagelneu und ungefischt.
Ich kann mir allerdings auch nicht so richtig vorstellen, wie man eine "Tapete" auf den mittleren abgeflachten platten Teil des Griffes faltenfrei kleben soll...


----------



## daci7

Klaro - ich nehm die Rute einfach das nächste mal mit in die Sauna...
"Ist das ok, wenn ich meine Rute mit reinbringe, Leute?"
"????? Klar, wie auch sonst?"
"Die ist aber wirklich lang...."
"Angeber ..."


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vielleicht ist es ja tatsächlich Kork.  
Nur basieren die Werbetexte leider manchmal nicht auf Tatsachen....


----------



## Mescalero

@Skott 
Das sehe ich auch so. Ich habe auch eine Sensor Float und der Griff macht optisch wie haptisch keinen tapetigen Eindruck.


----------



## Skott

daci7 schrieb:


> Klaro - ich nehm die Rute einfach das nächste mal mit in die Sauna...
> "Ist das ok, wenn ich meine Rute mit reinbringe, Leute?"
> "????? Klar, wie auch sonst?"
> "Die ist aber wirklich lang...."
> "Angeber ..."


You make my day (evening)


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, aber hier am Weiher hat noch nicht ein einziges mal ein Fisch die Pose so richtig unter Wasser gezogen. Finde das schon irgendwie seltsam. Und es wird sehr viel gezuppelt.


Lieber Slappy, so ging es mir letzten Sonntag auch. Entweder zog die Pose gaaaanz leicht ab, oder es gab Hebebisse. Hatte auch nur eine leichte Federkielpose an der Rute. Selbst die handgroßen Plötzen haben sich so verhalten. Einmal war die Pose ganz weg. Da hatte ich nach dem Anhieb auch heftigen Wiederstand. Aber leider den Fisch verloren.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> der Griff macht optisch wie haptisch keinen tapetigen Eindruck.




Machen die mit Tapete auch nicht.
Man merkt es gar nicht wenn man es nicht weiß weil es ja echtes Korklaminat ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, aber hier am Weiher hat noch nicht ein einziges mal ein Fisch die Pose so richtig unter Wasser gezogen. Finde das schon irgendwie seltsam. Und es wird sehr viel gezuppelt.


Vielleicht verbuttete Bestände?


----------



## Mescalero

@Professor Tinca 
Ja, das glaube ich gern. Ich sags mal so: wenn Daiwa bei der Rute Korktapete verwendet hat, dann haben sie einen erstklassigen Job gemacht. 

Am stutzigsten macht mich die abgeflachte Ecke des Griffes, hier ein Laminat so aufzubringen dass man es nicht sieht, ist zumindest nicht einfach und womöglich aufwendiger, als gleich aus dem Vollen zu fräsen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So Jungs, die beiden Aalruten liegen. Zuvor habe ich noch mit der feinen Acolyte plus viel Spaß gehabt. An dem Stöckchen fühlt sich selbst ein Handlangers Rotaugen wie ein Großer an. Zweiter Fisch war übrigens ein 32er Augenrot. Ein toller  Fisch, hat an der damit ebenfalls erfolgreich eingeweihten Rute richtig Alarm gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll Stephan.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hast du ne alte Nexave rangemacht?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du ne alte Nexave rangemacht?


Das ist die kleinste Rolle die ich bespult hatten.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Acolyte-Trio, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! Petri zu den abendlichen Plötz!

@jason 1 - viel Erfolg morgen, ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die P3/P4 Rollen liefen eigentlich ganz nett ne Zeitlang. 

Edit: Georg hat seinen dazwischen gehalten.


----------



## Mescalero

@Wuemme 
Petri, toller Einstand für das Rütchen. Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Slappy

Petri und viel Erfolg bei der Aaljagt



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbuttete Bestände?


Keine Ahnung... Selbst die Spiegler vor.... haben genau so gebissen. Da hatte ich einfach Glück das ich die gehakt bekommen hatte


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So Jungs, die beiden Aalruten liegen. Zuvor habe ich noch mit der feinen Acolyte plus viel Spaß gehabt. An dem Stöckchen fühlt sich selbst ein Handlangers Rotaugen wie ein Großer an. Zweiter Fisch war übrigens ein 32er Augenrot. Ein toller  Fisch, hat an der damit ebenfalls erfolgreich eingeweihten Rute richtig Alarm gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343446


Petri und viel Erfolg bei der Aal jagt


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Acolyte-Trio, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! Petri zu den abendlichen Plötz!
> 
> @jason 1 - viel Erfolg morgen, ich drück Dir die Daumen!


Danke Georg. Ich werde berichten. Der Hecht ist in Hessen auch wieder auf. Auch da werde ich mein Glück versuchen 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ach, schön wars am kleinen Kanal südlich von Rostock. Die Sonne schien, es war angenehm warm (auch das Wasser war nicht eiskalt) und der Wind war stärker als angesagt, aber kein Problem.
Der Eisvogel kam vorbeigeflogen und die zweibeinigen Passanten waren Vertreter der freundlichen Art.

Zur Angelstelle heißt es ne ordentliche Distanz latschen, aus diesem Grund hab ich die neue „Eimertasche” und ebenfalls neue „Sleeves” geordert - für Ansitze, wo man eben einen Meter extra gehen muß.

Das Ziel, eine etwa 30m breite Baumlücke auf der ansonsten fast vollständig zugewachsenen Nordseite des Kanals, war zum Glück nicht von anderen Anglern okkupiert worden und als erste Tat kam eine Ladung Liquidized Bread (mit Micropellets drin) ins Wasser.





Diese Stelle hatte ich mir Anfang Februar ausbaldowert.

Plan war, hauptsächlich mit meiner „Kanalpicker” zu angeln, also ganz fein. Weit werfen mußte ich nicht und noch ist der Kanal nicht verkrautet.
Zunächst angelte ich mit einer auf der 0,14er Hauptschnur laufenden 6g-Olivette, am 0,12er Vorfach (direkt angeknotet) ein 12er B911.
Probiert habe ich zunächst Breadpunch - damit hatte ich ja selten Pech in letzter Zeit. Es gab auch fix einen Biß - versemmelt. Aber der nächste Biß brachte Fisch - einen Plötz von knapp 20cm. Ihm folgten 5 weitere, der größte hatte 28cm. Weil jetzt etwas Wind aufkam, hab ich ummontiert auf meine Lieblingsmontage - fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei und es kam wieder ein 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder ans Business End der Schnur.
Damit ließ sich besser werfen und vermutlich sinkt der Köder mit mehr Spiel.





Auf der „freien Strecke” kriegt man keinen Bankstick in den befestigten Boden, das Kleinstativ war Gold wert.

Es biß ziemlich gut, ein zeitweise am Südufer angelnder Herr konnte auf Mais keinen Biß verzeichnen, während ich mit Breadpunch etliche Plötz und einige Güstern landen konnte. Ein testweiser Wechsel auf Mais brachte nicht einen Zupfer, also zurück zum Brot. Heute kamen meist 10mm-Punches an den Haken, aber auch 8 und 12mm funktionierten.





Hier tat sich nüscht - die mit einer kleinen Festbleimontage und Pellets bestückte River Ambush mußte sich keinem Fisch beugen.





Der Frühling startet durch. Es scheint mit jeder Stunde grüner zu werden auf dem Land. 

Abends, nach knapp 20 Plötz, etwa 5 Güstern und wieder einem Ukelei (ja, 8er Haken) wurde es dann doch frisch und ich hab das ganze Zeugs zusammengepackt.






Hatte für alle Fälle noch ne längere Feederrute, eine Matchrute und die Darent Valley mit. 
Zum Glück bin ich ganz gut zu Fuß und die neue „Eimertasche” ist sehr gut tragbar.
Ein Weg vom/zum Auto bedeutet gut 15 Minuten sehr strammen Schrittes.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hab auch 2 Aalruten am Start aber bisher noch keinen Zupfer !
Werde vielleicht später noch einmal die Stelle wechseln? 
Ist aber mittlerweile ganz schön feucht geworden! 
Ab erst mal einen frischen Kaffee brühen  der macht munter 

Hatte im hellen auch eine Rute auf Döbel ausgelegt ,leider ohne Erfolg! 
Wobei das Brot  ( normales Goldentoast )
Wirklich nicht das Beste ist am Haken ,nach kurzer Zeit wars vom Haken ab !
Da lobe ich mir doch das American Sandwichtoast !

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Freunde, Brüder, Ükel und Laubende - es geht morgen Abend an die Gestade der Fulda - ich spekuliere auf Zielfische in der Dämmerung auf Mais und bin gespannt ob die Aale bereits laufen


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ach, schön wars am kleinen Kanal südlich von Rostock. Die Sonne schien, es war angenehm warm (auch das Wasser war nicht eiskalt) und der Wind war stärker als angesagt, aber kein Problem.
> Der Eisvogel kam vorbeigeflogen und die zweibeinigen Passanten waren Vertreter der freundlichen Art.
> 
> Zur Angelstelle heißt es ne ordentliche Distanz latschen, aus diesem Grund hab ich die neue „Eimertasche” und ebenfalls neue „Sleeves” geordert - für Ansitze, wo man eben einen Meter extra gehen muß.
> 
> Das Ziel, eine etwa 30m breite Baumlücke auf der ansonsten fast vollständig zugewachsenen Nordseite des Kanals, war zum Glück nicht von anderen Anglern okkupiert worden und als erste Tat kam eine Ladung Liquidized Bread (mit Micropellets drin) ins Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Stelle hatte ich mir Anfang Februar ausbaldowert.
> 
> Plan war, hauptsächlich mit meiner „Kanalpicker” zu angeln, also ganz fein. Weit werfen mußte ich nicht und noch ist der Kanal nicht verkrautet.
> Zunächst angelte ich mit einer auf der 0,14er Hauptschnur laufenden 6g-Olivette, am 0,12er Vorfach (direkt angeknotet) ein 12er B911.
> Probiert habe ich zunächst Breadpunch - damit hatte ich ja selten Pech in letzter Zeit. Es gab auch fix einen Biß - versemmelt. Aber der nächste Biß brachte Fisch - einen Plötz von knapp 20cm. Ihm folgten 5 weitere, der größte hatte 28cm. Weil jetzt etwas Wind aufkam, hab ich ummontiert auf meine Lieblingsmontage - fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei und es kam wieder ein 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder ans Business End der Schnur.
> Damit ließ sich besser werfen und vermutlich sinkt der Köder mit mehr Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der „freien Strecke” kriegt man keinen Bankstick in den befestigten Boden, das Kleinstativ war Gold wert.
> 
> Es biß ziemlich gut, ein zeitweise am Südufer angelnder Herr konnte auf Mais keinen Biß verzeichnen, während ich mit Breadpunch etliche Plötz und einige Güstern landen konnte. Ein testweiser Wechsel auf Mais brachte nicht einen Zupfer, also zurück zum Brot. Heute kamen meist 10mm-Punches an den Haken, aber auch 8 und 12mm funktionierten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier tat sich nüscht - die mit einer kleinen Festbleimontage und Pellets bestückte River Ambush mußte sich keinem Fisch beugen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Frühling startet durch. Es scheint mit jeder Stunde grüner zu werden auf dem Land.
> 
> Abends, nach knapp 20 Plötz, etwa 5 Güstern und wieder einem Ukelei (ja, 8er Haken) wurde es dann doch frisch und ich hab das ganze Zeugs zusammengepackt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte für alle Fälle noch ne längere Feederrute, eine Matchrute und die Darent Valley mit.
> Zum Glück bin ich ganz gut zu Fuß und die neue „Eimertasche” ist sehr gut tragbar.
> Ein Weg vom/zum Auto bedeutet gut 15 Minuten sehr strammen Schrittes.


Dickes Dickes Petri Georg! 
Ganz toller Bericht und extrem schöne Fotos!  Auch dein Gewässer ist richtig schön! 
Mach doch mal einen Kalender mit deinen Fotos! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Total schöner Angelberichte @geomas. Da hast du gut abgeliefert. Petri heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Ist das auf dem Foto eine DDR Thermokanne ? 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ach, schön wars am kleinen Kanal südlich von Rostock. Die Sonne schien, es war angenehm warm (auch das Wasser war nicht eiskalt) und der Wind war stärker als angesagt, aber kein Problem.
> Der Eisvogel kam vorbeigeflogen und die zweibeinigen Passanten waren Vertreter der freundlichen Art.
> 
> Zur Angelstelle heißt es ne ordentliche Distanz latschen, aus diesem Grund hab ich die neue „Eimertasche” und ebenfalls neue „Sleeves” geordert - für Ansitze, wo man eben einen Meter extra gehen muß.
> 
> Das Ziel, eine etwa 30m breite Baumlücke auf der ansonsten fast vollständig zugewachsenen Nordseite des Kanals, war zum Glück nicht von anderen Anglern okkupiert worden und als erste Tat kam eine Ladung Liquidized Bread (mit Micropellets drin) ins Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Stelle hatte ich mir Anfang Februar ausbaldowert.
> 
> Plan war, hauptsächlich mit meiner „Kanalpicker” zu angeln, also ganz fein. Weit werfen mußte ich nicht und noch ist der Kanal nicht verkrautet.
> Zunächst angelte ich mit einer auf der 0,14er Hauptschnur laufenden 6g-Olivette, am 0,12er Vorfach (direkt angeknotet) ein 12er B911.
> Probiert habe ich zunächst Breadpunch - damit hatte ich ja selten Pech in letzter Zeit. Es gab auch fix einen Biß - versemmelt. Aber der nächste Biß brachte Fisch - einen Plötz von knapp 20cm. Ihm folgten 5 weitere, der größte hatte 28cm. Weil jetzt etwas Wind aufkam, hab ich ummontiert auf meine Lieblingsmontage - fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei und es kam wieder ein 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder ans Business End der Schnur.
> Damit ließ sich besser werfen und vermutlich sinkt der Köder mit mehr Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der „freien Strecke” kriegt man keinen Bankstick in den befestigten Boden, das Kleinstativ war Gold wert.
> 
> Es biß ziemlich gut, ein zeitweise am Südufer angelnder Herr konnte auf Mais keinen Biß verzeichnen, während ich mit Breadpunch etliche Plötz und einige Güstern landen konnte. Ein testweiser Wechsel auf Mais brachte nicht einen Zupfer, also zurück zum Brot. Heute kamen meist 10mm-Punches an den Haken, aber auch 8 und 12mm funktionierten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier tat sich nüscht - die mit einer kleinen Festbleimontage und Pellets bestückte River Ambush mußte sich keinem Fisch beugen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Frühling startet durch. Es scheint mit jeder Stunde grüner zu werden auf dem Land.
> 
> Abends, nach knapp 20 Plötz, etwa 5 Güstern und wieder einem Ukelei (ja, 8er Haken) wurde es dann doch frisch und ich hab das ganze Zeugs zusammengepackt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte für alle Fälle noch ne längere Feederrute, eine Matchrute und die Darent Valley mit.
> Zum Glück bin ich ganz gut zu Fuß und die neue „Eimertasche” ist sehr gut tragbar.
> Ein Weg vom/zum Auto bedeutet gut 15 Minuten sehr strammen Schrittes.


Ein dickes Petri Georg,netter Angel-Bericht und schöne Bilder.Die rote Thermoskanne war auch wieder am start.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch 2 Aalruten am Start aber bisher noch keinen Zupfer !
> Werde vielleicht später noch einmal die Stelle wechseln?
> Ist aber mittlerweile ganz schön feucht geworden!
> Ab erst mal einen frischen Kaffee brühen  der macht munter
> 
> Hatte im hellen auch eine Rute auf Döbel ausgelegt ,leider ohne Erfolg!
> Wobei das Brot  ( normales Goldentoast )
> Wirklich nicht das Beste ist am Haken ,nach kurzer Zeit wars vom Haken ab !
> Da lobe ich mir doch das American Sandwichtoast !
> 
> LG Michael


Hol was raus Michi.


----------



## geomas

#mais

Der von mir zuletzt benutzte Mais (Bio-Mais aus dem Glas) pendelt seit über einem Monat zwischen Kühlschrank und Angelstellen hin und her. 
Gut möglich, daß er - an meiner Nase vorbei - ein fischscheuchendes Aroma entwickelt hat.
Ich werds demnächst mal mit frischem Mais probieren.


#Gamakatsu Fine Feeder

Beim Hängerlösen bog sich der 8er Fine Feeder auf - und das an 0,14er Stroft GTM. 
Also der „Fine Feeder” ist wirklich „Fine” im Sinne von zart. Wer Dickbrassen aus dem Strom zerren möchte oder auf kampfstarke Teichbewohner aus ist, sollte dies berücksichtigen.
Immerhin ließ sich der Haken problemlos in normale Form zurückbiegen (und hielt diese). Und das Vertrauen in meine Knoten ist nochmals deutlich gestiegen. Auch was wert.


----------



## Mescalero

Sehr schöne geschrieben und bebildert @geomas , Petri zu den Fängen!

Und wie macht sich der Tascheneimer so, lässt es sich darauf sitzen für 'ne Stunde oder zwei?


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @geomas
> Ist das auf dem Foto eine DDR Thermokanne ?
> 
> LG




Ne, das ist (so ich nicht irre) eine alte Rotpunkt Touring aus dem Westen der Republik. 
Super Thermoskanne, hält heißes lange heiß und steht im Auto super stabil, deshalb der Name, so meine Vermutung.
Leider gibts dieses Modell nicht mehr.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, schöner Bericht vom kleinen Kanal!  Auch an Wuemme geht ein Petri!

@Kochtopf und @jason 1: Viel Erfolg morgen euch beiden...ich hoffe, die Fulda wird in der Abend- und nicht in der Morgendämmerung bearbeitet.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ne, das ist (so ich nicht irre) eine alte Rotpunkt Touring aus dem Westen der Republik.
> Super Thermoskanne, hält heißes lange heiß und steht im Auto super stabil, deshalb der Name, so meine Vermutung.
> Leider gibts dieses Modell nicht mehr.


Danke für die Info 
Kenne die Firma, die sind wirklich absolut gut  gefällt mir  


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr schöne geschrieben und bebildert @geomas , Petri zu den Fängen!
> 
> Und wie macht sich der Tascheneimer so, lässt es sich darauf sitzen für 'ne Stunde oder zwei?



Danke!
Ich fand ihn sehr bequem gepolstert, bin aber der hippelige Typ, der beim Keschern und so immer aufsteht, also nicht wie ein britischer Matchangler 5 Stunden die Backen nicht bewegt ;-)

Dieses Modell https://angelzentrale.de/trakker-nxg-square-bucket-bag-2852 , nicht die schickeren und deutlich teureren Nachfolger, hab ich.
Für 1, 2 oder 3 der von mir beangelten Gewässer die richtige Wahl, so das etwas voreilige Fazit. Andere Gewässer, andere Angeltechniken fordern vermutlich andere Taschen oder Rucksäcke.

Bei Bedarf kann ich gerne noch einen Bericht zu dem Teil nachliefern oder Ihr fragt, wenn es Fragen gibt.


----------



## Mescalero

Danke, das klingt gut. Hast du den originalen Trakker-Eimer drin? 

Ich bin mit gut 70kg nicht der schwerste Brocken, das langt aber locker, um normale Joghurteimer oder die aus dem Baumarkt zum Falten zu bringen. Deshalb bin ich so skeptisch... 
Bei dem Preis für einen schnöden Plasteeimer sollte das Ding aber schon etwas mehr aushalten.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war heute Abend kurz am Bach, diesmal andere Stelle, wo ein Angelkollege neulich einen 50er Döbel (vermutlich) stehen sehen hatte. Die Stelle bietet wenig Deckung, wenn man im den fängigen Bereich kommen möchte, hab's aber doch irgendwie geschafft mich am Ufer ausreichend zu verstecken und nach nur zwei Minuten gab's einen 34er Zielfisch.  Allerdings fehlte ihm ein Stück Schwanzflosse...






Ist mein drittgrößter bisher und mit meinen früheren Methoden an diesem Bach hätt ich den heute definitiv nicht bekommen. Überhaupt gefällt mir die Silstar Picker immer besser, das Angeln mit ihr macht unglaublich Laune.

An der Stelle ging nach dem Drill nichts mehr. Danach war ich noch wieder kurz an der anderen Stelle der letzten Tage und hab mich dann am Mittellandkanal noch zu jenem Angelkollegen an die Wendestelle gesetzt. Ich hatte nurnoch Schnurschwimmer und einen Fehlbiss. Er dagegen konnte ein 39er Rotauge an Land ziehen. Die Stelle werd ich irgendwann mal gründlich ausloten und mich dann an Ukels Tipps halten, dann sollte da doch was zu machen sein.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Tobias85 !


----------



## Waller Michel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend kurz am Bach, diesmal andere Stelle, wo ein Angelkollege neulich einen 50er Döbel (vermutlich) stehen sehen hatte. Die Stelle bietet wenig Deckung, wenn man im den fängigen Bereich kommen möchte, hab's aber doch irgendwie geschafft mich am Ufer ausreichend zu verstecken und nach nur zwei Minuten gab's einen 34er Zielfisch.  Allerdings fehlte ihm ein Stück Schwanzflosse...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343453
> 
> 
> Ist mein drittgrößter bisher und mit meinen früheren Methoden an diesem Bach hätt ich den heute definitiv nicht bekommen. Überhaupt gefällt mir die Silstar Picker immer besser, das Angeln mit ihr macht unglaublich Laune.
> 
> An der Stelle ging nach dem Drill nichts mehr. Danach war ich noch wieder kurz an der anderen Stelle der letzten Tage und hab mich dann am Mittellandkanal noch zu jenem Angelkollegen an die Wendestelle gesetzt. Ich hatte nurnoch Schnurschwimmer und einen Fehlbiss. Er dagegen konnte ein 39er Rotauge an Land ziehen. Die Stelle werd ich irgendwann mal gründlich ausloten und mich dann an Ukels Tipps halten, dann sollte da doch was zu machen sein.


Dickes Petri zum schönen Dickkopf 
Wirklich schöner Fisch !
Ich hatte in der Demmerung auch einen aber viel kleiner als deiner !
Hatte sich nen dicken Tauwurm hinter die Kiemen geschafft 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Vielen Dank 

Dann auch ein herzliches Petri an die Schunter kurz hinter Dibbesdorf


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Danke, das klingt gut. Hast du den originalen Trakker-Eimer drin?
> 
> Ich bin mit gut 70kg nicht der schwerste Brocken, das langt aber locker, um normale Joghurteimer oder die aus dem Baumarkt zum Falten zu bringen. Deshalb bin ich so skeptisch...
> Bei dem Preis für einen schnöden Plasteeimer sollte das Ding aber schon etwas mehr aushalten.



Ja, ich habe den Originaleimer drin. „Besessen” hab ich ihn heute ohne den Einsatz. Dieses Tray-Dingens finde ich sehr praktisch. 
Auf anderen Eimern jedweder Art habe ich nie länger gesessen, kann deshalb keinen Vergleich zu anderen Eimern ziehn. Mittlerweile wiege ich so knapp 80kg.
Wie lange das alles hält: keine Ahnung. Die Tasche ist von der Verarbeitung her einfach, aber okay. Der Eimer und der Einsatz lassen sich mit dem Deckel richtig fest schließen. Hat mich beim Öffnen einen Fingernagel gekostet.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil zum Charakter-Döbel, @Tobias85 ! 
Deine Liebe zur Picker kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Die Angelei mit wirklich feinen Ruten ist schon was besonderes.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ein herzliches Petri und viele Ecken Dank für Deinen schön bebilderten Bericht. Ein hübsches Gewässer, der kleine Kanal. Wo hast Du das Mini-Dreibeini her?

@Tobias85: Wow, auch an Dich ein dickes Döbelpetri, ein schöner Dickkopf.

@Waller Michel: Dir noch viel Erfolg bei der Aaljagd und Petri zum Döbel.

Ich bin jetzt wieder daheim, ohne Aal. Dafür konnte ich in der Dunkelheit noch eine kleine Quappe sowie einen Gründling überlisten. Letzterer ist schon der zweite Competion-Fisch des heutigen Tages.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Georg! Absolut, die letzten Jahre ist mir da einiges entgangen


----------



## Tobias85

Ein Q-Fisch! Petri, Wuemme, zum Kauli natürlich auch.


----------



## Hering 58

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend kurz am Bach, diesmal andere Stelle, wo ein Angelkollege neulich einen 50er Döbel (vermutlich) stehen sehen hatte. Die Stelle bietet wenig Deckung, wenn man im den fängigen Bereich kommen möchte, hab's aber doch irgendwie geschafft mich am Ufer ausreichend zu verstecken und nach nur zwei Minuten gab's einen 34er Zielfisch.  Allerdings fehlte ihm ein Stück Schwanzflosse...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343453
> 
> 
> Ist mein drittgrößter bisher und mit meinen früheren Methoden an diesem Bach hätt ich den heute definitiv nicht bekommen. Überhaupt gefällt mir die Silstar Picker immer besser, das Angeln mit ihr macht unglaublich Laune.
> 
> An der Stelle ging nach dem Drill nichts mehr. Danach war ich noch wieder kurz an der anderen Stelle der letzten Tage und hab mich dann am Mittellandkanal noch zu jenem Angelkollegen an die Wendestelle gesetzt. Ich hatte nurnoch Schnurschwimmer und einen Fehlbiss. Er dagegen konnte ein 39er Rotauge an Land ziehen. Die Stelle werd ich irgendwann mal gründlich ausloten und mich dann an Ukels Tipps halten, dann sollte da doch was zu machen sein.


Ein Petri Heil zum Döbel ,netter Bericht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @geomas: Ein herzliches Petri und viele Ecken Dank für Deinen schön bebilderten Bericht. Ein hübsches Gewässer, der kleine Kanal. Wo hast Du das Mini-Dreibeini her?
> 
> @Tobias85: Wow, auch an Dich ein dickes Döbelpetri, ein schöner Dickkopf.
> 
> @Waller Michel: Dir noch viel Erfolg bei der Aaljagd und Petri zum Döbel.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt wieder daheim, ohne Aal. Dafür konnte ich in der Dunkelheit noch eine kleine Quappe sowie einen Gründling überlisten. Letzterer ist schon der zweite Competion-Fisch des heutigen Tages.


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri! 
Ewigkeiten werde ich allerdings auch nicht mehr hier sitzen, es tut sich absolut nichts mehr! 
Werde vielleicht nochmal eine Rute mit Köfifetzen bestücken! 
Und das testen? 
Keine Ahnung ob es was bringt? 
Leber und Tauwurm haben jedenfalls nicht gestochen! 
Friedfisch geht auch nichts mehr und es ist ungemütlich geworden! 

Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht und träumt von schönen Fischen 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - vielen Dank! Das Ministativ ist eine Kombination aus einem "Das Fängt Tripod / Dreibein Messing Adapter für Bankstick" (ebay für 6,95 - das Teilchen ist superstabil), einem Dreierset Mini-Banksticks (von Prologic, gekauft bei Askari für 4,99) und meiner Lieblingsrutenauflage für die Pickerei (von Matrix, dieses Modell ist wohl aus dem Programm raus).
Habe noch ein Ministativ von Perca/Askari, aber das Teil ist zu leicht, um es in Wassernähe aufzustellen.
Es taugt maximal für die Aufnahme der hinteren Rutenauflage (meine gefestigte Meinung).

Am besten für harte Ufer ist noch eine alte Bastellösung aus einem Bodenstativ aus dem Foto/Video-Sektor.
Hier https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...friedfischangler.331698/page-232#post-4801836 hatte ich es mal vorgestellt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Skott schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Rute hier in 390cm Länge:
> *Daiwa Steckrute Aqualite Sensor Float                        Länge 3,90m Wurfgewicht 10-35g*
> Laut Beschreibung habe ich hier einen Korkgriff: https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-aqualite-sensor-float-60784
> Muss ich trotzdem damit rechnen, dass ich hier auch nur eine Korktapete habe???


Diese Aqualite-Rutenserie ist ziemlich alt vom Jahrgang her, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, 2011/12 schätze ich mal ins blaue, in Daiwa 2016 sind sie definitiv drin.
Beim Gerlinger sind es schon mindestens 2 Jahre her seit dem Ausverkaufsbeginn.
Ich hatte im Februar eine ganze Reihe dieser recht alten Daiwa mit ihrer sonderbaren (Sportex-Turbo-aubergine-)Farbe beim Askari in der Hand, schon genau exploriert was da drin ist.
Viele sind fett überberingt, also damit schwer belastet. Eine weit verbreitete Seuche bei alten Rutenaufbaudesigns, die einen tollen Blank entwerten kann (ohne Eigenumbauleistung, Ringe sind prinzipiell fixbar)
Aber der Kork ist schon erstaunlich gut, und der verschiebliche Rollenhalter bei den damit ausgerüsteten noch sehr viel mehr! 

Die kosten jetzt nach so vielen Jahren immer noch fast 100 beim Gerlinger, da war der erstmalige EVP näher an 300 als bei 150.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei der Team Daiwa steht auch Natrkorkgriff dabei und das Ist Tapete:


Die Rutenserie war in mehrfacher Hinsicht ein Blender, Anreiz soll da die Zierwicklung geben, hab auch mal einen Tag mit einer versucht überhaupt einen Fisch zu überlisten!


----------



## phirania

Heute am See 





Danach kam der Regen und mal wieder die üblichen Rotaugen und Güster.....


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petrl an Alle die heute erfolgreich waren.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch dir ein Petri zu den Rot- und Glubschaugen


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Rutenserie war in mehrfacher Hinsicht ein Blender, Anreiz soll da die Zierwicklung geben, hab auch mal einen Tag mit einer versucht überhaupt einen Fisch zu überlisten!


Jetzt sagt es endlich mal einer. Die falschen Ruten sind schuld, wenn wir zum Franzmann mutieren!


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute am See
> Anhang anzeigen 343468
> 
> Danach kam der Regen und mal wieder die üblichen Rotaugen und Güster.....


Dickes Petri zu den Rotaugen.


----------



## Xianeli

Bin am Wasser angekommen und teilweise aufgebaut ist auch schon. Jetzt nurnoch warten das es langsam hell wird ( vorher darf man hier nicht angeln und will Ärger vermeiden ).

Warum so früh dann aufgebaut ? Gestern meinte die Tageskartenverkäuferin das viel los sein wird und schon viele Karten für Sonntag ausgegeben wurden. Da ich die dicken Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Karpfen bislang nur an 2 Spots ausgiebig beangeln konnte bin ich etwas früher los. Die Steganzahl ist ebenso gering. Denke eh das es die meisten auf die Bach- und Regenbogenforellen abgesehen haben. 

Aktivität war schon viel zu beobachten und zu hören, ich hoffe der ein oder andere Fisch lässt sich zum Landgang überreden. 1. Angeltag dieses Jahr und wer weiß wann ich nochmal dazu komme 

Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen schonmal Petri Heil


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt es endlich mal einer. Die falschen Ruten sind schuld, wenn wir zum Franzmann mutieren!


Astrein. Ich geh sofort shoppen.

@Xianeli zieh ordentlich was raus! Wird bestimmt ein genialer Sonnenaufgang am Wasser- hier deutet sich sowas schon durchs Fenster an!


----------



## Xianeli

Dann gucken wir mal was kommt( falls was beißt )


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, @Xianeli. Hier ist die Sonne gerade aufgegangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ach, schön wars am kleinen Kanal südlich von Rostock. Die Sonne schien, es war angenehm warm (auch das Wasser war nicht eiskalt) und der Wind war stärker als angesagt, aber kein Problem.
> Der Eisvogel kam vorbeigeflogen und die zweibeinigen Passanten waren Vertreter der freundlichen Art.
> 
> Zur Angelstelle heißt es ne ordentliche Distanz latschen, aus diesem Grund hab ich die neue „Eimertasche” und ebenfalls neue „Sleeves” geordert - für Ansitze, wo man eben einen Meter extra gehen muß.
> 
> Das Ziel, eine etwa 30m breite Baumlücke auf der ansonsten fast vollständig zugewachsenen Nordseite des Kanals, war zum Glück nicht von anderen Anglern okkupiert worden und als erste Tat kam eine Ladung Liquidized Bread (mit Micropellets drin) ins Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Stelle hatte ich mir Anfang Februar ausbaldowert.
> 
> Plan war, hauptsächlich mit meiner „Kanalpicker” zu angeln, also ganz fein. Weit werfen mußte ich nicht und noch ist der Kanal nicht verkrautet.
> Zunächst angelte ich mit einer auf der 0,14er Hauptschnur laufenden 6g-Olivette, am 0,12er Vorfach (direkt angeknotet) ein 12er B911.
> Probiert habe ich zunächst Breadpunch - damit hatte ich ja selten Pech in letzter Zeit. Es gab auch fix einen Biß - versemmelt. Aber der nächste Biß brachte Fisch - einen Plötz von knapp 20cm. Ihm folgten 5 weitere, der größte hatte 28cm. Weil jetzt etwas Wind aufkam, hab ich ummontiert auf meine Lieblingsmontage - fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei und es kam wieder ein 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder ans Business End der Schnur.
> Damit ließ sich besser werfen und vermutlich sinkt der Köder mit mehr Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der „freien Strecke” kriegt man keinen Bankstick in den befestigten Boden, das Kleinstativ war Gold wert.
> 
> Es biß ziemlich gut, ein zeitweise am Südufer angelnder Herr konnte auf Mais keinen Biß verzeichnen, während ich mit Breadpunch etliche Plötz und einige Güstern landen konnte. Ein testweiser Wechsel auf Mais brachte nicht einen Zupfer, also zurück zum Brot. Heute kamen meist 10mm-Punches an den Haken, aber auch 8 und 12mm funktionierten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier tat sich nüscht - die mit einer kleinen Festbleimontage und Pellets bestückte River Ambush mußte sich keinem Fisch beugen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Frühling startet durch. Es scheint mit jeder Stunde grüner zu werden auf dem Land.
> 
> Abends, nach knapp 20 Plötz, etwa 5 Güstern und wieder einem Ukelei (ja, 8er Haken) wurde es dann doch frisch und ich hab das ganze Zeugs zusammengepackt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte für alle Fälle noch ne längere Feederrute, eine Matchrute und die Darent Valley mit.
> Zum Glück bin ich ganz gut zu Fuß und die neue „Eimertasche” ist sehr gut tragbar.
> Ein Weg vom/zum Auto bedeutet gut 15 Minuten sehr strammen Schrittes.




Ein gant toller Bericht und super Fotos, lieber Georg!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend kurz am Bach, diesmal andere Stelle, wo ein Angelkollege neulich einen 50er Döbel (vermutlich) stehen sehen hatte. Die Stelle bietet wenig Deckung, wenn man im den fängigen Bereich kommen möchte, hab's aber doch irgendwie geschafft mich am Ufer ausreichend zu verstecken und nach nur zwei Minuten gab's einen 34er Zielfisch.  Allerdings fehlte ihm ein Stück Schwanzflosse...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343453
> 
> 
> Ist mein drittgrößter bisher und mit meinen früheren Methoden an diesem Bach hätt ich den heute definitiv nicht bekommen. Überhaupt gefällt mir die Silstar Picker immer besser, das Angeln mit ihr macht unglaublich Laune.
> 
> An der Stelle ging nach dem Drill nichts mehr. Danach war ich noch wieder kurz an der anderen Stelle der letzten Tage und hab mich dann am Mittellandkanal noch zu jenem Angelkollegen an die Wendestelle gesetzt. Ich hatte nurnoch Schnurschwimmer und einen Fehlbiss. Er dagegen konnte ein 39er Rotauge an Land ziehen. Die Stelle werd ich irgendwann mal gründlich ausloten und mich dann an Ukels Tipps halten, dann sollte da doch was zu machen sein.




Super, Tobi!

Petri Heil dem Döbelbändiger!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil auch an @Wuemmehunter und alle die ich vergessen habe!


----------



## Xianeli

Kräftiger Biss Nr.1....... versemmelt


----------



## Papamopps

Ich war zu letzt mal wieder am Rhein, kein Hochwasser mehr, Sonne, fern ab von Menschen...
...und statt der Grundeln, gab es diesmal eine Ukelei Plage. 

Hab gefeedert...
1. Wurf, springt ein Schwarm Fische aus dem Wasser
2. Wurf, brachte das erste Fischlein... 

So ging es die ganze Zeit weiter. 
War sogar zwischendurch froh über eine Grundel... 
Ok, ein paar Rotaugen waren dabei und ein Babybarsch.


Aber ob langes Vorfach, kurzes, kleiner oder großer Haken... es brauchte jeder Wurf ein Ukelei. 

Langweilig wars nicht


----------



## Tikey0815

Papamopps schrieb:


> ...und statt der Grundeln, gab es diesmal eine Ukelei Plage.


Wie manns macht, irgendwas ist immer  Aber du warst am Wasser und der Blank hat gewackelt


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wünsche Petri Heil und verbete es mir, unseren Wappenfisch als Plage zu bezeichnen!


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343474
> 
> 
> Dann gucken wir mal was kommt( falls was beißt )


Ich drück dir die Daumen auf das was gehen sollte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Papamopps schrieb:


> Aber ob langes Vorfach, kurzes, kleiner oder großer Haken... es brauchte jeder Wurf ein Ukelei.
> 
> Langweilig wars nicht


Also wer das nicht gut findet, ist selber schuld! 

Bei ganz viel Aktivität an einem Spot und interessanter Dauerfütterung stellen sich dann auch Rotaugen usw. ein ... oder auch Hechte.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zu den Rotaugen.


Danke Hartmut


----------



## geomas

Drennan hat eine weitere komplette Folge von A Passion for Angling auf seiner YT-Seite veröffentlicht:


----------



## Jason

@Xianeli die Daumen sind gedrückt. Viel Erfolg.
@Tobias85 Döbelpetri. Schöner Dickkopf.

Ich koch jetzt meinen Hanf und später geht es los.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Xianeli die Daumen sind gedrückt. Viel Erfolg.
> @Tobias85 Döbelpetri. Schöner Dickkopf.
> 
> Ich koch jetzt meinen Hanf und später geht es los.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Laß nix anbrennen! 

Auch hier sind die Daumen gedrückt für Xianeli und Jason und alle anderen Petrijünger.


----------



## Jason

@geomas Heute kommt die Wand 1880 zum Einsatz. Gepaart mit deiner Shakespeare Rolle. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

jason 1 schrieb:


> @geomas Heute kommt die Wand 1880 zum Einsatz. Gepaart mit deiner Shakespeare Rolle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wand? Ist das nicht so ein Glücksspender für die Damenwelt ? Its  magic


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wand? Ist das nicht so ein Glücksspender für die Damenwelt ? Its  magic




Ich könnte die WAND hochgehen vor so viel Unverständnis!

Ükelbruder Jason wird mit angelhistorischem KULTURGUT der Fischwaid frönen und DU denkst schon wieder nur ans Bürsten.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Ich könnte die WAND hochgehen vor so viel Unverständnis!
> 
> Ükelbruder Jason wird mit angelhistorischem KULTURGUT der Fischwaid frönen und DU denkst schon wieder nur ans Bürsten.


Nähnäh, ich steh nicht aus Hausarbeit, ich hab das nur aus einem Kreuzworträtsel  Alternativ hab ich nur für einen Freund gefragt ...Veniam da, quaeso


----------



## Jason

So sieht der Hanf nach 20 Minuten kochen aus. Vorher lag er 24 Stunden in kaltem Wasser. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hat jemand etwas zu beanstanden? Hantiere das erste Mal mit dem Zeug. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> So sieht der Hanf nach 20 Minuten kochen aus. Vorher lag er 24 Stunden in kaltem Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343485
> 
> Hat jemand etwas zu beanstanden? Hantiere das erste Mal mit dem Zeug.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Man sieht das weisse - müsste ob sein, viel Erfolg am Teich!


----------



## Andal

Gut sieht er aus - dat jibt Dünnpfiff bei die Fische!


----------



## Xianeli

Ich bin dann mal ein Franzose heute. Seltsam... normal fange ich hier relativ viel aber heute war nichts zu machen. 11 weiter Angler haben ihr Glück versucht und soweit ich es gesehen habe gabs dort nichtmal ein zuppeln. 

Zur Krönung kam dann später ein älterer Herr der meinte mit Aalglöckchen wedelnd den Forellen nachstellen zu müssen....


----------



## Hering 58

Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343474
> 
> 
> Dann gucken wir mal was kommt( falls was beißt )


Viel Spaß und Erfolg. Ich drück dir die Daumen auf das was gehen sollte.


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich war zu letzt mal wieder am Rhein, kein Hochwasser mehr, Sonne, fern ab von Menschen...
> ...und statt der Grundeln, gab es diesmal eine Ukelei Plage.
> 
> Hab gefeedert...
> 1. Wurf, springt ein Schwarm Fische aus dem Wasser
> 2. Wurf, brachte das erste Fischlein...
> 
> So ging es die ganze Zeit weiter.
> War sogar zwischendurch froh über eine Grundel...
> Ok, ein paar Rotaugen waren dabei und ein Babybarsch.
> 
> 
> Aber ob langes Vorfach, kurzes, kleiner oder großer Haken... es brauchte jeder Wurf ein Ukelei.
> 
> Langweilig wars nicht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343476


Viel Spaß und Erfolg.Petri.


----------



## Jason

Schade, da kommt man mal raus und nichts geht. Es werden bessere Tage kommen @Xianeli 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zuvor habe ich noch mit der feinen Acolyte plus viel Spaß gehabt. An dem Stöckchen fühlt sich selbst ein Handlangers Rotaugen wie ein Großer an.



So bitte ich Dich im Namen der Nächstenliebe (hab heute Ostern) - bitte schreib dies nicht mehr! Solche Worte töten mich. Die Purist hab ich nach ewigem Warten, die legendäre ABU Leger läßt mich noch warten und die Acolyte Plus kommt irgendwann auch. Aber alle Versuchungen momentan wären desaströs. Bisher widerstehe ich erfolgreich, wie auch bei einer anderen Rute.
Sei lieb Wuemme, sei lieb und übe Nachsicht!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ach, schön wars am kleinen Kanal südlich von Rostock. Die Sonne schien, es war angenehm warm (auch das Wasser war nicht eiskalt) und der Wind war stärker als angesagt, aber kein Problem.
> Der Eisvogel kam vorbeigeflogen und die zweibeinigen Passanten waren Vertreter der freundlichen Art.
> 
> Zur Angelstelle heißt es ne ordentliche Distanz latschen, aus diesem Grund hab ich die neue „Eimertasche” und ebenfalls neue „Sleeves” geordert - für Ansitze, wo man eben einen Meter extra gehen muß.
> 
> Das Ziel, eine etwa 30m breite Baumlücke auf der ansonsten fast vollständig zugewachsenen Nordseite des Kanals, war zum Glück nicht von anderen Anglern okkupiert worden und als erste Tat kam eine Ladung Liquidized Bread (mit Micropellets drin) ins Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Stelle hatte ich mir Anfang Februar ausbaldowert.
> 
> Plan war, hauptsächlich mit meiner „Kanalpicker” zu angeln, also ganz fein. Weit werfen mußte ich nicht und noch ist der Kanal nicht verkrautet.
> Zunächst angelte ich mit einer auf der 0,14er Hauptschnur laufenden 6g-Olivette, am 0,12er Vorfach (direkt angeknotet) ein 12er B911.
> Probiert habe ich zunächst Breadpunch - damit hatte ich ja selten Pech in letzter Zeit. Es gab auch fix einen Biß - versemmelt. Aber der nächste Biß brachte Fisch - einen Plötz von knapp 20cm. Ihm folgten 5 weitere, der größte hatte 28cm. Weil jetzt etwas Wind aufkam, hab ich ummontiert auf meine Lieblingsmontage - fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei und es kam wieder ein 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder ans Business End der Schnur.
> Damit ließ sich besser werfen und vermutlich sinkt der Köder mit mehr Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der „freien Strecke” kriegt man keinen Bankstick in den befestigten Boden, das Kleinstativ war Gold wert.
> 
> Es biß ziemlich gut, ein zeitweise am Südufer angelnder Herr konnte auf Mais keinen Biß verzeichnen, während ich mit Breadpunch etliche Plötz und einige Güstern landen konnte. Ein testweiser Wechsel auf Mais brachte nicht einen Zupfer, also zurück zum Brot. Heute kamen meist 10mm-Punches an den Haken, aber auch 8 und 12mm funktionierten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier tat sich nüscht - die mit einer kleinen Festbleimontage und Pellets bestückte River Ambush mußte sich keinem Fisch beugen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Frühling startet durch. Es scheint mit jeder Stunde grüner zu werden auf dem Land.
> 
> Abends, nach knapp 20 Plötz, etwa 5 Güstern und wieder einem Ukelei (ja, 8er Haken) wurde es dann doch frisch und ich hab das ganze Zeugs zusammengepackt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte für alle Fälle noch ne längere Feederrute, eine Matchrute und die Darent Valley mit.
> Zum Glück bin ich ganz gut zu Fuß und die neue „Eimertasche” ist sehr gut tragbar.
> Ein Weg vom/zum Auto bedeutet gut 15 Minuten sehr strammen Schrittes.



Herzliches Petri werter Geo und tolle Bilder!
Ist das echt Dein komplettes Gepäck?


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Freunde, Brüder, Ükel und Laubende - es geht morgen Abend an die Gestade der Fulda - ich spekuliere auf Zielfische in der Dämmerung auf Mais und bin gespannt ob die Aale bereits laufen



Viel Erfolg, aber vor allem eine schöne Zeit am Wasser!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Tobias85   zum, wie Geo treffend sagt, Charakterdöbel und schade @Xianeli, aber Du warst Mal wiede draussen und auch hier!


----------



## phirania

Wetter ist ja super nur der Wind ist nicht so toll


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri werter Geo und tolle Bilder!
> Ist das echt Dein komplettes Gepäck?



Danke!
Und ja, das Zeugs auf dem staubigen Weg war mein komplettes Gepäck (+Kamera).
Das war mein erster „Ausgang” mit der Eimertasche. Je nach Gewässer wird es mehr oder weniger Gepäck werden.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Tobias85 
Von mir auch ein Herzliches Petri 

Ich bin nach meinem Nachtansitz auch wieder unter den Lebenden  wenn auch kräftig durchgefroren heute Morgen! 
Die warmen Temperaturen am Tag, täuschen doch noch ziemlich. 
Gerade Morgens vor Sonnenaufgang wirds noch kräftig kalt und ungemütlich! 

Zielfisch Aal konnte ich keinen an Land ziehen, der ganze Ansitz von 12h ,brachte mir nur einen kleinen Döbel und das wars !
Muss allerdings auch zugeben, das ich das erste mal an der Schunter war und den Bach dementsprechend nicht kenne !
Ich werde mich für das nächste mal besser vorbereiten und mir Stellen mit größeren Vertiefungen aussuchen, die ich mir noch suchen muß! 
Meine Taktik war ,mich an den Zusammenfluss von Schunter und Wabe zu setzen, da ich dort einen erhöhten Nährstoffgehalt für die Fische erwartet hatte und dementsprechend mehr Fische !
Das ist in der Regel auch oft so ,in meinem Fall gestern leider nicht! 
In diesem Bereich werde ich trotzdem nochmal irgendwann mit der Fliegenrute #4/5 hinziehen, da es dort Forellen geben soll! 
Die Schunter entspringt bei uns in einem Mittelgebiergszug in Niedersachsen  dem Elm ,dementsprechend schnell fließend und kalt war auch das Wasser noch . Bevor die Schunter in die Oker mündet ,verändert sie ihren Charakter, sie wird tiefer und fließt langsamer, das dürfte um diese Jahreszeit eher das Mittel zur Wahl sein?  So meine Überlegung 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Schade, @Xianeli , daß es nicht lief bei Dir, Hoffentlich kannst Du bald erbneut ans Wasser!


----------



## Jason

Den 3. Sonntag in Folge am Teich. Ist sehr windig hier. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Den 3. Sonntag in Folge am Teich. Ist sehr windig hier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343513
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schönes Gewässer hast du dort 
Drück dir die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Fisch gab es auch schon wieder. 
Beim Kollegen und mir.


----------



## Waller Michel

Sehr schön @phirania 
Wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri und hab Spaß am Wasser!


----------



## Jason

Die Wand hat mich entschneidert 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Wetter ist ja super nur der Wind ist nicht so toll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343512


Viel Spaß und Erfolg. Ich drück dir die Daumen  Kalle.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Von mir auch ein Herzliches Petri
> 
> Ich bin nach meinem Nachtansitz auch wieder unter den Lebenden  wenn auch kräftig durchgefroren heute Morgen!
> Die warmen Temperaturen am Tag, täuschen doch noch ziemlich.
> Gerade Morgens vor Sonnenaufgang wirds noch kräftig kalt und ungemütlich!
> 
> Zielfisch Aal konnte ich keinen an Land ziehen, der ganze Ansitz von 12h ,brachte mir nur einen kleinen Döbel und das wars !
> Muss allerdings auch zugeben, das ich das erste mal an der Schunter war und den Bach dementsprechend nicht kenne !
> Ich werde mich für das nächste mal besser vorbereiten und mir Stellen mit größeren Vertiefungen aussuchen, die ich mir noch suchen muß!
> Meine Taktik war ,mich an den Zusammenfluss von Schunter und Wabe zu setzen, da ich dort einen erhöhten Nährstoffgehalt für die Fische erwartet hatte und dementsprechend mehr Fische !
> Das ist in der Regel auch oft so ,in meinem Fall gestern leider nicht!
> In diesem Bereich werde ich trotzdem nochmal irgendwann mit der Fliegenrute #4/5 hinziehen, da es dort Forellen geben soll!
> Die Schunter entspringt bei uns in einem Mittelgebiergszug in Niedersachsen  dem Elm ,dementsprechend schnell fließend und kalt war auch das Wasser noch . Bevor die Schunter in die Oker mündet ,verändert sie ihren Charakter, sie wird tiefer und fließt langsamer, das dürfte um diese Jahreszeit eher das Mittel zur Wahl sein?  So meine Überlegung
> 
> LG Michael


Schade,Michi, dass es nicht lief bei Dir.


----------



## Waller Michel

@jason 1 
Dir ein herzliches Petri  schön das es läuft! 

@Hering 58 
Da kann man nichts machen, ich kannte das Gewässer nicht und das Wasser war noch sehr kalt aber ist ja noch früh im Jahr 

LG


----------



## Skott

phirania schrieb:


> Wetter ist ja super nur der Wind ist nicht so toll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343512


Es freut mich für dich, dass du schon wieder am Wasser sitzen kannst...


----------



## Racklinger

jason 1 schrieb:


> So sieht der Hanf nach 20 Minuten kochen aus. Vorher lag er 24 Stunden in kaltem Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343485
> 
> Hat jemand etwas zu beanstanden? Hantiere das erste Mal mit dem Zeug.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der Hanf sieht gut aus, die Arbeit mit Kochen mache ich mir aber nicht mehr. Hanf ohne einweichen in die Thermoskanne, kochendes war drauf und über Nacht ziehen lassen. Funzt wunderbar und kein Gestank in der Bude


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Den 3. Sonntag in Folge am Teich. Ist sehr windig hier.


----------



## rustaweli

jason 1 schrieb:


> Den 3. Sonntag in Folge am Teich. Ist sehr windig hier. N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343513
> 
> Gruß Jason



Naja, entweder blendet mich auf meiner Terrasse ( eigentlich nur der größere von 2 Balkonen, aber hört sich erhabener an) gerade die Sonne und somit mein Display, oder ich sehe anhand der Rutenausrichtung alles, nur keinen Köder im(!) Wasser.


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri @phirania und @jason 1


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Racklinger schrieb:


> Der Hanf sieht gut aus, die Arbeit mit Kochen mache ich mir aber nicht mehr. Hanf ohne einweichen in die Thermoskanne, kochendes war drauf und über Nacht ziehen lassen. Funzt wunderbar und kein Gestank in der Bude


Genau so mache ich es auch! Geht schnell und die Menge reicht auch gut für einen Ansitz!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> Und ja, das Zeugs auf dem staubigen Weg war mein komplettes Gepäck (+Kamera).
> Das war mein erster „Ausgang” mit der Eimertasche. Je nach Gewässer wird es mehr oder weniger Gepäck werden.



Ach komm jetzt, ernsthaft?! Jetzt tust Du Dich auch noch nahtlos bei Wuemmehunter einreihen. So aufgeräumt, so spartanisch und trotzdem bestens ausgestattet. So einen Rucksack, Stuhl, Eimer(?!) brauche, will ich auch auch.
Ach Jungs...
Glaube ich verabreiche mir eine ükelsche Fastenkur.


----------



## rustaweli

So werte Ükelfreunde.
Da heute für uns der Tag der Auferstehung ist(alter Kalender), wünsche ich Euch alles Liebe, bleibt ein Jeder wie Ihr seid und vor allem bleibt gesund! Gesundheit ist nicht nur Ernährung und Sport, sondern vor allem auch seelische Gesundheit. Also macht weiterhin was Euch glücklich macht, somit auch Angeln. Bleibt fair gegenüber dem Leben, der Natur und Euch selbst! 
Ich mag Euch!
Frohe Ostern, Christus ist auferstanden!
Leider etwas sparsamer da Gäste ausbleiben.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> So werte Ükelfreunde.
> Da heute für uns der Tag der Auferstehung ist(alter Kalender), wünsche ich Euch alles Liebe, bleibt ein Jeder wie Ihr seid und vor allem bleibt gesund! Gesundheit ist nicht nur Ernährung und Sport, sondern vor allem auch seelische Gesundheit. Also macht weiterhin was Euch glücklich macht, somit auch Angeln. Bleibt fair gegenüber dem Leben, der Natur und Euch selbst!
> Ich mag Euch!
> Frohe Ostern, Christus ist auferstanden!
> Leider etwas sparsamer da Gäste ausbleiben.
> Anhang anzeigen 343522


Gregorianischer Kalender? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Ha, heute gab es was größeres. Später mehr dazu. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ha, heute gab es was größeres. Später mehr dazu.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wow ,freue mich auf deinen Bericht 

LG


----------



## Orothred

Heute mal ganz Ükel-konform mit nur einer Rute und leichtem Gepäck zum Feedern los 







An der Rutenspitze war viel los, nur davon hängen blieben leider nur eine 19cm Güster und ein Rotauge in ähnlicher Größe. Trotzdem wie immer ein schöner Tag am Wasser


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ach komm jetzt, ernsthaft?! Jetzt tust Du Dich auch noch nahtlos bei Wuemmehunter einreihen. So aufgeräumt, so spartanisch und trotzdem bestens ausgestattet. So einen Rucksack, Stuhl, Eimer(?!) brauche, will ich auch auch.
> Ach Jungs...
> Glaube ich verabreiche mir eine ükelsche Fastenkur.


Ein Rucksackerl für das, was du für dich persönlich brauchst. Tee, Kekse, Jacke etc.
Eine Quiver für Rute, Erdspeere, Kescher und halt alles was lang ist.
Ein kleiner Umhängebeutel für Nubsies und Montagen. Davon brauchst du erstaunlicherweise auch am wenigsten.
Jetzt sind immer noch beide Hände frei...
für Stuhl und einen Eimer für Köder, Futter und dergleichen. Notfalls auch für einen Schirm, ein Dayshelter.

Damit lassen sich auch mehrere Kilometer gehen, ohne das man am Ende wäre. Minimalismus ist vor allem eines nicht - nicht schwer!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Orothred 
Ich würde dir ein herzliches Petri !

@Andal 
Hast recht, man muss nicht zu jedem Ansitz mit dem LKW fahren! 
Ich bin auch oft unterwegs mit kleinem Gepäck 
Nur einen neuen Angelrucksack werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit leisten ,meiner ist suboptimal !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Orothred schrieb:


> Heute mal ganz Ükel-konform mit nur einer Rute und leichtem Gepäck zum Feedern los
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343525
> 
> 
> An der Rutenspitze war viel los, nur davon hängen blieben leider nur eine 19cm Güster und ein Rotauge in ähnlicher Größe. Trotzdem wie immer ein schöner Tag am Wasser


Petri ,ein schönes Gewässer hast du.


----------



## Tricast

So, wir waren gestern auch los. Unterwegs noch schnell Brötchen (Semmeln) geholt und dann waren wir auch schon fast am Wasser. Da wir fast immer am Tietjenteich angeln waren wir gespannt ob schon viele am Teich sitzen um 7:30. Volltreffer, wir waren alleine, noch keiner da und so sollte es auch bis zum späten Mittag bleiben.
Futter anrühren, die Pferde aufzäumen und im Galopp die Angeln ins Wasser. Nach einer Stunde meinte Fr. Hübner nur: Jetzt weiß ich auch warum hier keiner sitzt. Die wußten dass die Fische nicht wollen. Aber das Wetter war toll, wir hatten Frühstück dabei, der Hund hatte seinen Kauknochen und wir hatten mit der Unlust der Fische zu kämpfen. Wir beide hantierten mit unseren Feederruten rum, verschieden große Körbe, Window Feeder, und Susanne probierte wieder ihre Hexenküche durch. Selbst vor dem Lockstoff X21 machte sie keinen Halt. Wahrscheinlich habe ich auch das falsche Futter angemischt; ein sehr grobes Futter für große Fische. Bei Susanne fing es langsam an zu laufen, 18er Haken, eine Made komplett aufgezogen und Jiggen. Auch bei mir zuckte die Spitze und der Anschlag saß. Meine erste Schönheit dieses Jahr, zwar noch sehr klein mit ca. 20 cm aber ein wunderschöner Fisch.
Plumsangeln bleibt Plumsangeln bleibt Plumsangeln. Also neuen Futterplatz angelegt und eine Rute mit Pose zum Einsatz gebracht. Leider nicht mit einer fängigen Pose sondern nur eine, die die Tochter glücklich macht. Also um es kurz zu machen: Ein Zeilenkarpfen K2 nahm den Köder noch dann war das Ende der Fahnenstange errreicht. Um 18 Uhr waren wir dann wieder zu Hause. Susanne hatte etliche Roteaugen, Wappenfische und auch ein paar stattliche Hochrücken.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

I'm Wasser sind schon die ersten Kaulquappen zu sehen
Und der Fang vom Kollegen.


----------



## Hering 58

Tricast schrieb:


> So, wir waren gestern auch los. Unterwegs noch schnell Brötchen (Semmeln) geholt und dann waren wir auch schon fast am Wasser. Da wir fast immer am Tietjenteich angeln waren wir gespannt ob schon viele am Teich sitzen um 7:30. Volltreffer, wir waren alleine, noch keiner da und so sollte es auch bis zum späten Mittag bleiben.
> Futter anrühren, die Pferde aufzäumen und im Galopp die Angeln ins Wasser. Nach einer Stunde meinte Fr. Hübner nur: Jetzt weiß ich auch warum hier keiner sitzt. Die wußten dass die Fische nicht wollen. Aber das Wetter war toll, wir hatten Frühstück dabei, der Hund hatte seinen Kauknochen und wir hatten mit der Unlust der Fische zu kämpfen. Wir beide hantierten mit unseren Feederruten rum, verschieden große Körbe, Window Feeder, und Susanne probierte wieder ihre Hexenküche durch. Selbst vor dem Lockstoff X21 machte sie keinen Halt. Wahrscheinlich habe ich auch das falsche Futter angemischt; ein sehr grobes Futter für große Fische. Bei Susanne fing es langsam an zu laufen, 18er Haken, eine Made komplett aufgezogen und Jiggen. Auch bei mir zuckte die Spitze und der Anschlag saß. Meine erste Schönheit dieses Jahr, zwar noch sehr klein mit ca. 20 cm aber ein wunderschöner Fisch.
> Plumsangeln bleibt Plumsangeln bleibt Plumsangeln. Also neuen Futterplatz angelegt und eine Rute mit Pose zum Einsatz gebracht. Leider nicht mit einer fängigen Pose sondern nur eine, die die Tochter glücklich macht. Also um es kurz zu machen: Ein Zeilenkarpfen K2 nahm den Köder noch dann war das Ende der Fahnenstange errreicht. Um 18 Uhr waren wir dann wieder zu Hause. Susanne hatte etliche Roteaugen, Wappenfische und auch ein paar stattliche Hochrücken.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Petri euch beiden,netter Bericht.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Tricast 
Dickes Petri an deine Frau und Dich !

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gregorianischer Kalender?
> 
> LG Michael




Um Himmels Willen, nein! Mit Vatikan und Co, bzw Konstantin haben wir nur wenig bis gar nichts gemein. Darum waren wir ebenfalls Opfer der Kreuzzüge. Aber soll weder hier, vor allem für mich noch heute das Thema sein.
Nein, es ist der der alte Julianische Kalender. Darum hinken wir immer hinterher. Bei "uns" ist ne Menge anders, seit eh und je, aber gehört hier nicht her.
Schönen Abend Euch allerseits!


----------



## geomas

Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht aus dem Zwergenland...


@Orothred - herzliches Petri - das sieht richtig nach Frühling aus bei Dir!

@Tricast  - Glückwunsch zur ersten Tinca 2020 und zum Zeilenkarpfen! 
Beide Species hatte ich noch nicht in diesem Jahr, wird langsam Zeit. 

@phirania - prima, daß Du so viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen kannst, ist sicher heilsam.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute recht kurz am Wasser, abends am Fluß nebenan. Die alte DAM Magic Carbon WincklePicker mußte ran. 
Übliche Montage, übliches Vorgehen und auch ein entsprechendes Resultat: paar Plötz, paar Güstern, eine Rotfeder. Nen Ükel gab es heute nicht.
Die alte „WincklePicker” (DAM hat damals wohl ne eigene Schreibweise geschaffen) hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Ne tolle Rute, auch, nachdem ich ja gestern als Vergleich eine moderne filigrane Edelpicker gefischt habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen heutigen Fängern!


----------



## Jason

War heute mal wieder schön an den Teichen. Bin wirklich froh, diese entdeckt zu haben. Unser Vereinsflüsschen steht für mich von nun ab im Hintergrund. Wie haben zwar wie immer die Warme mit Bachforellen besetzt aber die Teiche sind für mich interessanter. 
Habe es endlich hinbekommen, meine Pickerrute, die Wand 1880 von Shakespeare einzuweihen. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich vorher noch nie mit einem Winklepicker unterwegs war. Und es hat Laune gemacht. Einfache Durchlaufmontage mit einem 10g Birnenblei und 10er Haken. 
Zwei Stellen zuvor gründlich angefüttert. An der 1. Stelle kam meine 3,30m Balzerrute  mit der Daiwa Rolle, die ich ja gestern mit der 0,30er neu bespult hatte. 2 Maiskörner mit 2 Maden am 6er Haken platzierte ich dort. 
Dann habe ich angefangen zu pickern. Es hat auch nicht lange gedauert und die Spitze fing an zu zupfen. Handgroß Plötzen konnte ich zu einem Landgang überreden. Aber nur Rotaugen kamen an den Haken. Andere Weißfischarten sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.
Dann kam der erste Biss auf der Balzerrute. Hatte einen selbstgebastelten Waggler von mir an der Gerte und die zog sehr schnell ab. Anhieb, und der saß. Die Bremse fing an zu arbeiten und ich zu drillen. Zum Vorschein kam ein ca. 65cm Spiegelkarpfen. Konnte ihn auch sicher landen.  Ein zweiten habe ich eine halbe Stunde später verloren. habe danach die Rute eingepackt und die Spinne rausgeholt. Es hat ganze 8 Würfe gedauert, bis es gerappelt hat. Zur Abrundung des Tages kam noch ein 60er Hecht dazu. 
Ja Freunde, ich habe eine Menge Bilder gemacht, aber ich bekomme keine hochgeladen. Hab die Bilder mit der Kamera gemacht und auf den PC gezogen. Aber ich krieg sie nicht hier rein, bzw. hochgeladen. Die werden aber als Beweis nachgeliefert. Immer wenn ich Bilder hochladen will, zeigt das Ding an, "Keine Internetverbindung"  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

Ja... stimmt, ich sollte mich bei 30 Wappenfischen nicht beschweren... aber die Barbe sollte es werden.

So wie heutr...achnell mal 3h....
Diesmal war alles zwischen 25 und 35cm. DAS hat gewackelt...
Rotfeder (wohl eher Rotauge)
Güster 
Nase (33cm)


Einfach Klasse.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber Jason, zum ersten kampfstarken Friedfisch aus dem Teich! Und natürlich auch zu Deinen anderen Fängen - danke für den schönen Bericht!

@Papamopps - Petri heil zu Deiner Fluß-Strecke! Schön, daß es doch noch geklappt hat, um die Ukeleis herumzuangeln. 
Ne Rotfeder konnte ich auf Deine  Fotos nicht entdecken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder schön an den Teichen. Bin wirklich froh, diese entdeckt zu haben. Unser Vereinsflüsschen steht für mich von nun ab im Hintergrund. Wie haben zwar wie immer die Warme mit Bachforellen besetzt aber die Teiche sind für mich interessanter.
> Habe es endlich hinbekommen, meine Pickerrute, die Wand 1880 von Shakespeare einzuweihen. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich vorher noch nie mit einem Winklepicker unterwegs war. Und es hat Laune gemacht. Einfache Durchlaufmontage mit einem 10g Birnenblei und 10er Haken.
> Zwei Stellen zuvor gründlich angefüttert. An der 1. Stelle kam meine 3,30m Balzerrute  mit der Daiwa Rolle, die ich ja gestern mit der 0,30er neu bespult hatte. 2 Maiskörner mit 2 Maden am 6er Haken platzierte ich dort.
> Dann habe ich angefangen zu pickern. Es hat auch nicht lange gedauert und die Spitze fing an zu zupfen. Handgroß Plötzen konnte ich zu einem Landgang überreden. Aber nur Rotaugen kamen an den Haken. Andere Weißfischarten sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.
> Dann kam der erste Biss auf der Balzerrute. Hatte einen selbstgebastelten Waggler von mir an der Gerte und die zog sehr schnell ab. Anhieb, und der saß. Die Bremse fing an zu arbeiten und ich zu drillen. Zum Vorschein kam ein ca. 65cm Spiegelkarpfen. Konnte ihn auch sicher landen.  Ein zweiten habe ich eine halbe Stunde später verloren. habe danach die Rute eingepackt und die Spinne rausgeholt. Es hat ganze 8 Würfe gedauert, bis es gerappelt hat. Zur Abrundung des Tages kam noch ein 60er Hecht dazu.
> Ja Freunde, ich habe eine Menge Bilder gemacht, aber ich bekomme keine hochgeladen. Hab die Bilder mit der Kamera gemacht und auf den PC gezogen. Aber ich krieg sie nicht hier rein, bzw. hochgeladen. Die werden aber als Beweis nachgeliefert. Immer wenn ich Bilder hochladen will, zeigt das Ding an, "Keine Internetverbindung"
> 
> Gruß Jason




Schön dass endlich geklappt hat Jason!

Petri Heil zum erfolgreichen Fischzug!


----------



## Jason

So, den Karpfen hab ich schon mal reingekriegt. Aber trotzdem stimmt hier was nicht. Hab meinen Computerspezialisten schon angefunkt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri heil, lieber Jason, zum ersten kampfstarken Friedfisch aus dem Teich! Und natürlich auch zu Deinen anderen Fängen - danke für den schönen Bericht!
> 
> @Papamopps - Petri heil zu Deiner Fluß-Strecke! Schön, daß es doch noch geklappt hat, um die Ukeleis herumzuangeln.
> Ne Rotfeder konnte ich auf Deine  Fotos nicht entdecken.


Danke! Ja, nach vorne in die Strömung sind keine Ukeleis. Aber leider auch keine Barbe. 

Sind das unterste keine Rotfeder ? 

Dachte ich, weil die Augen so klar sind. 
Dann sind es Rotaugen. Schade.


----------



## Jason

Nun möchte noch allen die draußen waren ein herzliches Petri heil wünschen. Kann nicht auf alles eingehen, weil die Technik verrückt spielt. 
Ich hasse das, wenn ein Plan nicht funktioniert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - die Rotaugen hier oben im Nordosten kommen auch in verschiedenen „Farbschlägen” vor und ich habe mich schon oft gefragt, wie „reinrassig” diese Tiere wohl sein mögen. Je kleiner der Fisch, desto lehrbuchmäßiger sind die Farben von Auge und Flossen.
Rotfedern haben immer ein oberständiges Maul, das finde ich sehr auffällig und ist für mich persönlich im Zweifel immer der erste Blick. 
Aber danebengelegen hab ich sicher bestimmt schon oft...


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht aus dem Zwergenland...
> 
> 
> @Orothred - herzliches Petri - das sieht richtig nach Frühling aus bei Dir!
> 
> @Tricast  - Glückwunsch zur ersten Tinca 2020 und zum Zeilenkarpfen!
> Beide Species hatte ich noch nicht in diesem Jahr, wird langsam Zeit.
> 
> @phirania - prima, daß Du so viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen kannst, ist sicher heilsam.



Danke braucht die Seele.   
Ansonsten würde man ja aufgeben.
Ich nutze Jede Minute die mir. Bleibt......


----------



## Waller Michel

@jason 1
@geomas 
@Papamopps
@phirania

Ein ganz dickes Petri wünsche ich euch!
Mega tolle Fische habt ihr gefangen!

Richtig schöner Karpfen jason1 .....auf unsere Karpfen freue ich mich auch schon, wenn endlich unsere Gewässer im LK Peine wieder freigegeben werden!

Ich hatte heute Mittag keine Lust mehr mich an unsere verbleibenden geöffneten und somit überfüllten Gewässer zu setzen!
Auch kann man an den für mich nahe gelegen Seen feststellen das der Angeldruck um ein vielfaches gestiegen ist!
Es ist dort momentan wirklich schwer etwas zu Fangen!  Kein Wunder!

Aber was ich mal eine gute Nachricht finde ist, unser Angelgeschäft öffnet morgen Wieder!

@rustaweli
Dir wünsche ich ein schönes Osterfest! Euer Essen auf dem Foto sieht lecker aus !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @jason 1
> @geomas
> @Papamopps
> @phirania
> 
> Ein ganz dickes Petri wünsche ich euch!
> Mega tolle Fische habt ihr gefangen!
> 
> Richtig schöner Karpfen jason1 .....auf unsere Karpfen freue ich mich auch schon, wenn endlich unsere Gewässer im LK Peine wieder freigegeben werden!
> 
> Ich hatte heute Mittag keine Lust mehr mich an unsere verbleibenden geöffneten und somit überfüllten Gewässer zu setzen!
> Auch kann man an den für mich nahe gelegen Seen feststellen das der Angeldruck um ein vielfaches gestiegen ist!
> Es ist dort momentan wirklich schwer etwas zu Fangen!  Kein Wunder!
> 
> Aber was ich mal eine gute Nachricht finde ist, unser Angelgeschäft öffnet morgen Wieder!
> 
> @rustaweli
> Dir wünsche ich ein schönes Osterfest! Euer Essen auf dem Foto sieht lecker aus !
> 
> LG Michael


Ja super das die Angelgeschäft wieder öffnen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tja jungs, schneider schwarz. Aber es war schön am Wasser, aber kein Zupfer, Kumpel hatte drei chublettes bis 20cm und hat einen guten Fisch im Drill verloren - bei mir schwiegen die Glöckchen, weder auf Mais, noch auf Teig oder Tauwurm, ganz wie geteilt.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf  - tja, lieber Sir Alex, das ist so ein Posting, wo man nicht weiß, ob und wie man „Liken” soll. 
„Es war schön am Wasser” - das freut mich natürlich. Hoffentlich wird der nächste Ansitz ebenfalls schön, aber auch „erfolgreicher” im materiellen Sinne, zumindest temporär.


----------



## Mescalero

#oldskoolruten

Es gibt ja einige Modelle bzw. Hersteller, die zeitgenössische Ruten im alten Gewand anbieten: Kogha, DAM und von Balzer gibt es auch was. 
Jetzt bin ich bei Askari über die Lago Royal Retro Ruten gestolpert, die sind so richtig altertümlich gemacht, mit Glasfaser und Chrom. Es gibt mehrere Modelle aber ich kann im Netz nichts weiter finden.

Ist das auch so eine Askari-Hausmarke?


----------



## Andal

Ja. Auf CC wurde mal über sie gesprochen. Sollen durchaus verwendbar sein.


----------



## daci7

Ich war gestern ebenfalls am Wasser- zum zweiten Mal in diesem Jahr...
Und zun zweiten mal gings zum Aalen - simpel, erfolgreich und "entspannt". Wobei die erste Stunde absolut nicht entspannt war ... etliche Bisse, 11 fische und davon 7 mal ü60 sind schonmal ne Ansage würde ich sagen 
Bild und "Bericht" im Aale 2020 Thread.

Was mir hier am Niederrhein auffällt ist, dass es in den letzten drei/vier Jahren rapide nach oben geht mit den Aalen. Vor 5 Jahren warste froh über eine Nacht mit 2 Aalen - mittlerweile höre ich immer häufiger von zweistellige Fangzahlen (und hab auch selbst schon welche aufs Parkett gelegt). Dazu ist im Rhein die Durchschnitsgröße mit >60 echt gut.
#gefälltma
Groetjes


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, da hat es ja gestern wieder reichlich Berichte gegeben. Danke dafür.Ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Vor allem an @jason 1. Super, dass der Teich so langsam sein Potenzial offenbart. @Kochtopf: Auch wenn es mal nicht geklappt hat, mit Döbeln und anderen Fuldabewohnern, der Fluss sie klasse aus! 
@phirania: Schön, dass Du wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus bist und quasi sofort wieder am See sitzt.
Ich war gestern auch noch kurz los, aber auf dem kleinen Fluss hatten sich bei dem scharfen Wind schon Schaumkronen gebilded. Die Bisserkennung war erheblich eingeschränkt. Nach zwei lütten Güstern habe ich wieder abgebrochen und mir statt dessen neue Angelstellen angesehen.


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ja... stimmt, ich sollte mich bei 30 Wappenfischen nicht beschweren... aber die Barbe sollte es werden.
> 
> So wie heutr...achnell mal 3h....
> Diesmal war alles zwischen 25 und 35cm. DAS hat gewackelt...
> Rotfeder (wohl eher Rotauge)
> Güster
> Nase (33cm)
> 
> 
> Einfach Klasse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343540
> Anhang anzeigen 343541


Dickes Petri
Schöne Strecke..


----------



## rustaweli

In Vorfreude auf's WE und die Rotaugen Pirsch mit Sohnemann.


----------



## rustaweli

Von mir ebenso noch Petri an die gestrigen Fänger! Wären ja schöne Fische bei 
Danke für Bilder und/oder Berichte!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf  - tja, lieber Sir Alex, das ist so ein Posting, wo man nicht weiß, ob und wie man „Liken” soll.
> „Es war schön am Wasser” - das freut mich natürlich. Hoffentlich wird der nächste Ansitz ebenfalls schön, aber auch „erfolgreicher” im materiellen Sinne, zumindest temporär.


Ich war aber auch stur, auf Made hätte ich bestimmt nen Winzling gefangen- aber da hätte ich nichts von gehabt, für Köfi ist es zu früh bei den Schlangen und so Fischgeil bin ich nicht dass ich jetzt gezielt Kleinfisch fangen muss um entschneidert zu sein. 
Es wurde viel an der Oberfläche geraubt, ich habe irgendwann an SJ einen Blinker mit Stahlvorfach geknüppert und ein paar mal durchgezogen aber es gab keinen Interessenten. Gegen 21:45 jagte direkt vor mir ein riesiger Fisch, der mit lautem Platschen die Oberfläche durchdrang, entweder war das die Hechturgroßmutter oder ein nicht unerheblicher Waller. Mir standen die (mittlerweile abrasierten) Haare zu Berge vor Schreck


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri zu den Schlänglern, @daci7 ! 
Seltsam, das die Fangzahlen bei Dir wieder nach oben gehen. Aber man steckt eben nicht drin in den Fischen.

@Wuemmehunter - ja, der Wind abends kann eisig sein. Petri zu den Güstern!

@Kochtopf - haha, das schwere Platschen kenn ich aus hiesigen Gewässern auch. 
Vor etwa 10 Tagen wurde „in meiner Warnow” ein Wels von 76kg und 2,50m gefangen, so etwas befeuert natürlich die Phantasie, wenn es ne Flußbiegung weiter klatscht...


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> #oldskoolruten
> 
> Es gibt ja einige Modelle bzw. Hersteller, die zeitgenössische Ruten im alten Gewand anbieten: Kogha, DAM und von Balzer gibt es auch was.
> Jetzt bin ich bei Askari über die Lago Royal Retro Ruten gestolpert, die sind so richtig altertümlich gemacht, mit Glasfaser und Chrom. Es gibt mehrere Modelle aber ich kann im Netz nichts weiter finden.
> 
> Ist das auch so eine Askari-Hausmarke?



Die Askari-Retro-Ruten (und ein passender Kescherstiel) sind mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen - auf den kleinen Fotos sehen sie durchaus ansprechend aus.
Aber ich habe mich ja kürzlich erst mit einem Haufen günstiger und echter Oldies aus dem UK eingedeckt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Ich kann es nicht glauben! Du hast Dir doch nicht wirklich Dein Haupthaar abrasiert?


----------



## geomas

So, gleich gehts los zum Fluß - da, wo die Döbel wohnen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, gleich gehts los zum Fluß - da, wo die Döbel wohnen.


Viel Erfolg und hol was raus. Petri


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mich ja kürzlich erst mit einem Haufen günstiger und echter Oldies aus dem UK eingedeckt.



Das war doch alles nur neumodisches Zeug´s was Du dir da gekauft hast, Glasfaser, Glasfaser mit Carbon und ganz schlimm nur Carbon! 

Aber uns hier mit Videos zumüllen wo die Experten mit Bambusruten angeln, mein lieber geomas so geht das nicht!


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Das war doch alles nur neumodisches Zeug´s was Du dir da gekauft hast, Glasfaser, Glasfaser mit Carbon und ganz schlimm nur Carbon!
> 
> Aber uns hier mit Videos zumüllen wo die Experten mit Bambusruten angeln, mein lieber geomas so geht das nicht!


Genau, gibs ihm mal, immer dieses pseudo Retro, er fährt bestimmt auch nen Beetle


----------



## Tricast

@Tikey0815 : Ich glaube dafür würde geomas kein Geld ausgeben. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Ich kann es nicht glauben! Du hast Dir doch nicht wirklich Dein Haupthaar abrasiert?






Ich eifere dem @Professor Tinca nach. Mit Bolo angeln? Check. Mit Mais angeln? Check. Kahles Haupt? Check.
Am Ende der Kausalkette soll ein 60er Döbel stehen


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343587


Welche Wette hast du verloren ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Welche Wette hast du verloren ?


Gar keine, mich hat nur der Pflegeaufwand genervt und da ich vorher schon 8 Jahre Glatze hatte wusste ich ja wie es aussieht


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343587
> 
> Ich eifere dem @Professor Tinca nach. Mit Bolo angeln? Check. Mit Mais angeln? Check. Kahles Haupt? Check.
> Am Ende der Kausalkette soll ein 60er Döbel stehen


Ist das dein Ernst? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Würde ich bei Döbeln Witze reissen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

So muss es klappen, Pötti!

Glückwunsch erstmal zur richtigen Strategie.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mit seinem Haupthaar wird er demnächst die Kochtopf-Döbel-Fliege binden, nur für die Ü-60er. 

Und ein dickes Petri an alle, die es am Wochenende ans Wasser geschafft haben. Und ein noch dickeres Petri für alle Fänger.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343587
> 
> Ich eifere dem @Professor Tinca nach. Mit Bolo angeln? Check. Mit Mais angeln? Check. Kahles Haupt? Check.
> Am Ende der Kausalkette soll ein 60er Döbel stehen


Ein Mench!


----------



## geomas

Bislang nur Döbel-Larven am Band.
Schön ist es trotzdem auf dem Land.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Bislang nur Döbel-Larven am Band.
> Schön ist es trotzdem auf dem Land.


Der geo ist im inneren ein kleiner Poet,
Hoffentlich kommt sein Anhieb nicht zu spät


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343587
> 
> Ich eifere dem @Professor Tinca nach. Mit Bolo angeln? Check. Mit Mais angeln? Check. Kahles Haupt? Check.
> Am Ende der Kausalkette soll ein 60er Döbel stehen


Jetzt auch Springer-Stiefel? Und das mit dem Haar-Ab, hast Du vorher um Einverständnis gefragt in Berlin?


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt auch Springer-Stiefel? Und das mit dem Haar-Ab, hast Du vorher um Einverständnis gefragt in Berlin?
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Nein, die habe ich nicht ausgemottet. Aus Berlin kam nach längerem Schweigen ein empörtes  "So machst du also Schluss mit mir?"


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt auch Springer-Stiefel? Und das mit dem Haar-Ab, hast Du vorher um Einverständnis gefragt in Berlin?
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Nix gegen die Springerstiefel - die originalen, aus Kalbsleder und mit der Vibram Sohle - am Fluss immer noch jeden Schritt & Tritt wert!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Nix gegen die Springerstiefel - die originalen, aus Kalbsleder und mit der Vibram Sohle - am Fluss immer noch jeden Schritt & Tritt wert!


...und ich sprreche hierr nurr von funktionalerr Fussbekleidung ... sonst werrden wirr alles ausmärrzen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Spingerstiefel sind absolut top !
Stabil ,funktional ,wasserabweisend ,sicherer Stand und passt auch optisch gut zur Tarnhose 
Aber auch die etwas modernere Variante aus der USA insbesondere Jungleboots sind zum Angeln in der etwas wärmeren Jahreszeit   ( nicht unbedingt Hochsommer ) ideal!

Ich persönlich habe etwas einen Tick dafür 
Obendrein muss ich auch noch sagen, die Preise für solches Schuhwerk sind akzeptabel und das Produkt nachhaltig!

Ich hatte schon richtig teure Boots für Jagd und Angeln ,qualitativ war das kein Vergleich, obwohl ich da 200 Euro auf den Tisch gelegt hatte ,waren die nach der zweiten Saison im Müll!

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343587
> 
> Ich eifere dem @Professor Tinca nach. Mit Bolo angeln? Check. Mit Mais angeln? Check. Kahles Haupt? Check.
> Am Ende der Kausalkette soll ein 60er Döbel stehen



Wilkommen im Club der Männer mit Männerfrisur - sehr Chick


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Club der Männer mit Männerfrisur - sehr Chick



Bei mir auch Braunschweig 18 Uhr die Frisur sitzt


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei mir auch Braunschweig 18 Uhr die Frisur sitzt
> Anhang anzeigen 343608


Der Bart muss aber auch ab


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Der Bart muss aber auch ab


Im Lebe ned


----------



## MS aus G

Allen Fängern vom WE noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Leider etwas verspätet folgt nun auch mein(e) Berichte!

Donnerstag Abend wollte ich ja nochmal nach den Barben schauen! Leider blieb es auch dabei!

Da ich noch etwas Futter hatte ging ich schon so gegen 19.30 Uhr los, um noch ein wenig die Pose auszuführen und auch etwas Futter ins Wasser zu bringen, evtl. bringt das ja auf die Barben etwas!?! Waren auch schnell einige Fischis am Platz! Rotauge, Ükel, Döbel, dann dachte ich wieder ein Döbel, aber er entpuppte sich als kleiner Aland von 20cm! Etwas später gab es noch eine Zährte von gut 30cm! Na fein! Dann habe ich die Ruten für den Abend fertig gemacht, Glöckchen dran und erstmal nix bzw. nur kleines Gezuppel! Einen Gründling konnte ich dann doch überlisten! 2 bessere Bisse, einen auf Tauwurm einen auf Dendro/Maden konnte ich leider nicht verwerten! Das war es aber leider auch schon!!!

Am Samstag Abend, das Wetter war ja endlich mal nicht mehr klar, sondern schön wolkig, so das es Abends mal nicht so sehr abkühlte! Den gewünschten Erfolg hat es aber leider auch nicht gebracht! Eine Zährte von etwa 25cm und einen Grünling konnte ich wieder fangen, aber als um halb elf der Regen, einsetzte gab es nicht einen Biss mehr! Da hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr versprochen!

So heute Nachmittag sollte es dann mal wieder mit Maden an die Strömung gehen! Vielleicht,..??? Naja mal schauen! Erstmal war der Wind ja mal wieder tierisch böig und aus östlichen Richtungen!!! Och menno, Wind hatten wir doch eigentlich schon genug, und dann auch noch aus Ost, da geht der mal so richtig die Weser runter, also auch noch mit der Strömung! Nicht gerade gute Voraussetzungen, aber egal! So am Spot, Tobias kennt den ja bereits, angekommen das übliche Prozedere und los ging es! 

Erster Swim und erster Fisch







ein Gründling. Dann mal direkt etwas besserer Widerstand der Kescher musste herhalten






ein schönes Augenrot von etwa 30cm! Nach weiteren kleinen Augenrot, mal wieder schöner Widerstand, aber so ganz anders, das wird doch nicht, doch






ein Rotpunktdöbel von etwa 35cm! Und deshalb Liebe ich meine Weser so, man weis nie was kommt!!! Es kam dann noch ein Döbel hab ich leider kein Bild von gemacht! Auch hier in der Strömung gab es dann noch





einen kleinen Aland. Die sind leider nicht sehr häufig hier bei mir und leider auch recht klein! Es gibt bestimmt auch Große aber mir ist leider noch keiner untergekommen! Und 




Ükel und





Hasel, das übliche halt! Aber da fehlt doch noch was! Aufgrund des "tollen" Windes und des "schlechten" Bodens, ein etwas weiterer Drift war nicht möglich, entschloss ich mich etwa 30m zu versetzen, denn dort ist der Grund etwas reiner, was längere Swims ermöglicht! Gefüttert und direkt der erste Swim brachte auch mal gleich den ersehnten Widerstand!!! Juchu, da ist der Zielfisch(?) erstmal direkt zur Flußmitte gezogen und dort verweilt, hui, das ist aber mal eine, dem Zug nach 60iger!? Langsam konnte ich auch etwas die Oberhand gewinnen, aber das Biest wollte partout nicht Richtung Ufer!!! Zum Glück habe ich den Haken vorher gewechselt, so das ich mir da keine Sorgen machen brauchte! Verdammt noch mal, komm doch endlich mal Richtung Ufer, nöö! Eine kleine Weile ging das noch hin und her, aber dann war der Widerstand wohl gebrochen! Erst in Ufernähe konnte ich meinen Augen kaum trauen!!! Was war den das??? Auf jeden Fall keine Barbe!!! Plötzlich fing das Wasser förmlich an zu "kochen"!!! Was für ein Monster, bitte nicht abgehen! Noch eine kurze Flücht, dann konnte ich sie im Kescher begrüßen!!!






Eine grobe Messung ergab 57 agile cm!!! Habe ich nicht oft aber mir haben danach ganz schön die Knie "geschlottert", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!! 

Ich habe dann noch etwas weiter geangelt, ein Rotauge und ein Ükel gab auch noch, aber das war Nebensache!!!

Habe ich schon erwähnt, das ich meine Weser, l i e b e!!! 

So 1-2 Forellis gibt es ja meist jedes Jahr, meist aber auf Mepps Spinner, aber mit 14er Haken und 14 Schnur ist das gleich nochmal eine andere Hausnummer!!!

Gruß Mario

ps. Gehören zwar eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber haben ja auf Friedfischzeugs gebissen!


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen Fängern vom WE noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Leider etwas verspätet folgt nun auch mein(e) Berichte!
> 
> Donnerstag Abend wollte ich ja nochmal nach den Barben schauen! Leider blieb es auch dabei!
> 
> Da ich noch etwas Futter hatte ging ich schon so gegen 19.30 Uhr los, um noch ein wenig die Pose auszuführen und auch etwas Futter ins Wasser zu bringen, evtl. bringt das ja auf die Barben etwas!?! Waren auch schnell einige Fischis am Platz! Rotauge, Ükel, Döbel, dann dachte ich wieder ein Döbel, aber er entpuppte sich als kleiner Aland von 20cm! Etwas später gab es noch eine Zährte von gut 30cm! Na fein! Dann habe ich die Ruten für den Abend fertig gemacht, Glöckchen dran und erstmal nix bzw. nur kleines Gezuppel! Einen Gründling konnte ich dann doch überlisten! 2 bessere Bisse, einen auf Tauwurm einen auf Dendro/Maden konnte ich leider nicht verwerten! Das war es aber leider auch schon!!!
> 
> Am Samstag Abend, das Wetter war ja endlich mal nicht mehr klar, sondern schön wolkig, so das es Abends mal nicht so sehr abkühlte! Den gewünschten Erfolg hat es aber leider auch nicht gebracht! Eine Zährte von etwa 25cm und einen Grünling konnte ich wieder fangen, aber als um halb elf der Regen, einsetzte gab es nicht einen Biss mehr! Da hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr versprochen!
> 
> So heute Nachmittag sollte es dann mal wieder mit Maden an die Strömung gehen! Vielleicht,..??? Naja mal schauen! Erstmal war der Wind ja mal wieder tierisch böig und aus östlichen Richtungen!!! Och menno, Wind hatten wir doch eigentlich schon genug, und dann auch noch aus Ost, da geht der mal so richtig die Weser runter, also auch noch mit der Strömung! Nicht gerade gute Voraussetzungen, aber egal! So am Spot, Tobias kennt den ja bereits, angekommen das übliche Prozedere und los ging es!
> 
> Erster Swim und erster Fisch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343600
> 
> 
> ein Gründling. Dann mal direkt etwas besserer Widerstand der Kescher musste herhalten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343601
> 
> 
> ein schönes Augenrot von etwa 30cm! Nach weiteren kleinen Augenrot, mal wieder schöner Widerstand, aber so ganz anders, das wird doch nicht, doch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343602
> 
> 
> ein Rotpunktdöbel von etwa 35cm! Und deshalb Liebe ich meine Weser so, man weis nie was kommt!!! Es kam dann noch ein Döbel hab ich leider kein Bild von gemacht! Auch hier in der Strömung gab es dann noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343603
> 
> einen kleinen Aland. Die sind leider nicht sehr häufig hier bei mir und leider auch recht klein! Es gibt bestimmt auch Große aber mir ist leider noch keiner untergekommen! Und
> Anhang anzeigen 343605
> 
> Ükel und
> Anhang anzeigen 343606
> 
> 
> Hasel, das übliche halt! Aber da fehlt doch noch was! Aufgrund des "tollen" Windes und des "schlechten" Bodens, ein etwas weiterer Drift war nicht möglich, entschloss ich mich etwa 30m zu versetzen, denn dort ist der Grund etwas reiner, was längere Swims ermöglicht! Gefüttert und direkt der erste Swim brachte auch mal gleich den ersehnten Widerstand!!! Juchu, da ist der Zielfisch(?) erstmal direkt zur Flußmitte gezogen und dort verweilt, hui, das ist aber mal eine, dem Zug nach 60iger!? Langsam konnte ich auch etwas die Oberhand gewinnen, aber das Biest wollte partout nicht Richtung Ufer!!! Zum Glück habe ich den Haken vorher gewechselt, so das ich mir da keine Sorgen machen brauchte! Verdammt noch mal, komm doch endlich mal Richtung Ufer, nöö! Eine kleine Weile ging das noch hin und her, aber dann war der Widerstand wohl gebrochen! Erst in Ufernähe konnte ich meinen Augen kaum trauen!!! Was war den das??? Auf jeden Fall keine Barbe!!! Plötzlich fing das Wasser förmlich an zu "kochen"!!! Was für ein Monster, bitte nicht abgehen! Noch eine kurze Flücht, dann konnte ich sie im Kescher begrüßen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343611
> 
> 
> Eine grobe Messung ergab 57 agile cm!!! Habe ich nicht oft aber mir haben danach ganz schön die Knie "geschlottert", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!!
> 
> Ich habe dann noch etwas weiter geangelt, ein Rotauge und ein Ükel gab auch noch, aber das war Nebensache!!!
> 
> Habe ich schon erwähnt, das ich meine Weser, l i e b e!!!
> 
> So 1-2 Forellis gibt es ja meist jedes Jahr, meist aber auf Mepps Spinner, aber mit 14er Haken und 14 Schnur ist das gleich nochmal eine andere Hausnummer!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario
> 
> ps. Gehören zwar eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber haben ja auf Friedfischzeugs gebissen!


Ein dickes Petri Mario,netter Angel Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei mir auch Braunschweig 18 Uhr die Frisur sitzt
> Anhang anzeigen 343608



Sieht gut aus Michi!
Jetzt noch den Bart ab dann bist du fast so hübsch wie ich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Michi!
> Jetzt noch den Bart ab dann bist du fast so hübsch wie ich.


Das wäre kaum auszuhalten!


----------



## Waller Michel

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen Fängern vom WE noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Leider etwas verspätet folgt nun auch mein(e) Berichte!
> 
> Donnerstag Abend wollte ich ja nochmal nach den Barben schauen! Leider blieb es auch dabei!
> 
> Da ich noch etwas Futter hatte ging ich schon so gegen 19.30 Uhr los, um noch ein wenig die Pose auszuführen und auch etwas Futter ins Wasser zu bringen, evtl. bringt das ja auf die Barben etwas!?! Waren auch schnell einige Fischis am Platz! Rotauge, Ükel, Döbel, dann dachte ich wieder ein Döbel, aber er entpuppte sich als kleiner Aland von 20cm! Etwas später gab es noch eine Zährte von gut 30cm! Na fein! Dann habe ich die Ruten für den Abend fertig gemacht, Glöckchen dran und erstmal nix bzw. nur kleines Gezuppel! Einen Gründling konnte ich dann doch überlisten! 2 bessere Bisse, einen auf Tauwurm einen auf Dendro/Maden konnte ich leider nicht verwerten! Das war es aber leider auch schon!!!
> 
> Am Samstag Abend, das Wetter war ja endlich mal nicht mehr klar, sondern schön wolkig, so das es Abends mal nicht so sehr abkühlte! Den gewünschten Erfolg hat es aber leider auch nicht gebracht! Eine Zährte von etwa 25cm und einen Grünling konnte ich wieder fangen, aber als um halb elf der Regen, einsetzte gab es nicht einen Biss mehr! Da hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr versprochen!
> 
> So heute Nachmittag sollte es dann mal wieder mit Maden an die Strömung gehen! Vielleicht,..??? Naja mal schauen! Erstmal war der Wind ja mal wieder tierisch böig und aus östlichen Richtungen!!! Och menno, Wind hatten wir doch eigentlich schon genug, und dann auch noch aus Ost, da geht der mal so richtig die Weser runter, also auch noch mit der Strömung! Nicht gerade gute Voraussetzungen, aber egal! So am Spot, Tobias kennt den ja bereits, angekommen das übliche Prozedere und los ging es!
> 
> Erster Swim und erster Fisch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343600
> 
> 
> ein Gründling. Dann mal direkt etwas besserer Widerstand der Kescher musste herhalten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343601
> 
> 
> ein schönes Augenrot von etwa 30cm! Nach weiteren kleinen Augenrot, mal wieder schöner Widerstand, aber so ganz anders, das wird doch nicht, doch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343602
> 
> 
> ein Rotpunktdöbel von etwa 35cm! Und deshalb Liebe ich meine Weser so, man weis nie was kommt!!! Es kam dann noch ein Döbel hab ich leider kein Bild von gemacht! Auch hier in der Strömung gab es dann noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343603
> 
> einen kleinen Aland. Die sind leider nicht sehr häufig hier bei mir und leider auch recht klein! Es gibt bestimmt auch Große aber mir ist leider noch keiner untergekommen! Und
> Anhang anzeigen 343605
> 
> Ükel und
> Anhang anzeigen 343606
> 
> 
> Hasel, das übliche halt! Aber da fehlt doch noch was! Aufgrund des "tollen" Windes und des "schlechten" Bodens, ein etwas weiterer Drift war nicht möglich, entschloss ich mich etwa 30m zu versetzen, denn dort ist der Grund etwas reiner, was längere Swims ermöglicht! Gefüttert und direkt der erste Swim brachte auch mal gleich den ersehnten Widerstand!!! Juchu, da ist der Zielfisch(?) erstmal direkt zur Flußmitte gezogen und dort verweilt, hui, das ist aber mal eine, dem Zug nach 60iger!? Langsam konnte ich auch etwas die Oberhand gewinnen, aber das Biest wollte partout nicht Richtung Ufer!!! Zum Glück habe ich den Haken vorher gewechselt, so das ich mir da keine Sorgen machen brauchte! Verdammt noch mal, komm doch endlich mal Richtung Ufer, nöö! Eine kleine Weile ging das noch hin und her, aber dann war der Widerstand wohl gebrochen! Erst in Ufernähe konnte ich meinen Augen kaum trauen!!! Was war den das??? Auf jeden Fall keine Barbe!!! Plötzlich fing das Wasser förmlich an zu "kochen"!!! Was für ein Monster, bitte nicht abgehen! Noch eine kurze Flücht, dann konnte ich sie im Kescher begrüßen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343611
> 
> 
> Eine grobe Messung ergab 57 agile cm!!! Habe ich nicht oft aber mir haben danach ganz schön die Knie "geschlottert", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!!
> 
> Ich habe dann noch etwas weiter geangelt, ein Rotauge und ein Ükel gab auch noch, aber das war Nebensache!!!
> 
> Habe ich schon erwähnt, das ich meine Weser, l i e b e!!!
> 
> So 1-2 Forellis gibt es ja meist jedes Jahr, meist aber auf Mepps Spinner, aber mit 14er Haken und 14 Schnur ist das gleich nochmal eine andere Hausnummer!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario
> 
> ps. Gehören zwar eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber haben ja auf Friedfischzeugs gebissen!


Beneidenswert! 
Wünsche dir ein ganz dickes Petri !
Wirklich eine tolle Fischauswahl ! Süper !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei mir auch Braunschweig 18 Uhr die Frisur sitzt
> Anhang anzeigen 343608


Jetzt siehste aus wie ein 81er Rocker.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Jetzt siehste aus wie ein 81er Rocker.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Meine MC Zeit ist lange vorbei 
Zwar nicht HA aber auch 1% Club aaaber laaaaang is her 

LG


----------



## Hecht100+

Für ZZ Top ist der Bart definitiv zu kurz. Und dann, möchtes du dir das gesanglich wirklich antun?


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für ZZ Top ist der Bart definitiv zu kurz. Und dann, möchtes du dir das gesanglich wirklich antun?


Früher fand ich Die sogar mal gut !
Heute nicht mehr so meines 

LG


----------



## Jason

Nachtrag von meinem gestrigen Ansitz. War ein wenig am testen, weil es mit den Bildern einstellen nicht geklappt hat. Und nun geht es wieder. Weiß der Geier, was im System falsch läuft. 
Genießt die Bilder, denn ich denke mal, in nächster Zeit wird von mit erstmal kein Angelbericht kommen. 








Mit der alten Pickerrute von Shakespeare hat es sehr Spaß gemacht die Plötzen aus den Teich zu ziehen. Aber der Wind war teilweise sehr böig. Das macht die Bisserkennung sehr schwierig. Bis dahin....

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nachtrag von meinem gestrigen Ansitz. War ein wenig am testen, weil es mit den Bildern einstellen nicht geklappt hat. Und nun geht es wieder. Weiß der Geier, was im System falsch läuft.
> Genießt die Bilder, denn ich denke mal, in nächster Zeit wird von mit erstmal kein Angelbericht kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit der alten Pickerrute von Shakespeare hat es sehr Spaß gemacht die Plötzen aus den Teich zu ziehen. Aber der Wind war teilweise sehr böig. Das macht die Bisserkennung sehr schwierig. Bis dahin....
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ein wirklich schönes Gewässer hast du dort !
Wäre aber schade so schnell keinen Bericht mehr von Dir zu lesen, hoffe es ist alles okay mit dir !
Gerade auch gesundheitlich !

LG


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meine MC Zeit ist lange vorbei
> Zwar nicht HA aber auch 1% Club aaaber laaaaang is her
> 
> LG


HA muss auch nicht sein. Ich brauch kein Raum, wo ich nicht aus dem Fenster fallen kann.
Meine Gesundheit ist Tacko. Nur die verflixte Baustelle raubt mir die Zeit und die Nerven.Es gibt noch so viel zu tun.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> HA muss auch nicht sein. Ich brauch kein Raum, wo ich nicht aus dem Fenster fallen kann.
> Meine Gesundheit ist Tacko. Nur die verflixte Baustelle raubt mir die Zeit und die Nerven.Es gibt noch so viel zu tun.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dafür hast du irgendwann auch was schönes! 
Drück dir die Daumen das du es bald fertig bekommst und wieder ans Wasser! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Jungs, kennt wer eine Freilaufrolle mit E-Spule in 3000 - 3500er Größe, am besten im mittleren zweistelligen Bereich?
Ja, es muss Freilauf sein.
Ja, eine E-Spule muss sein.


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jungs, kennt wer eine Freilaufrolle mit E-Spule in 3000 - 3500er Größe, am besten im mittleren zweistelligen Bereich?
> Ja, es muss Freilauf sein.
> Ja, eine E-Spule muss sein.



Puh da gibt es glaube nicht viel Auswahl. Die Daiwa Emcast BR Reihe gibt es in 3500er Größe und eine Ersatzspule müsste auch dabei sein. Geht aber eher in die Richtung oberer zweistelliger Bereich

Edit: Petri zur neuen "Matte" sieht doch schon ganz anders aus ^^


----------



## geomas

@Andal hatte auf der Stippermesse doch ne prima laufende Freilaufrolle von Korum erworben. Vielleicht kann er was dazu beisteuern. Ich erinnere jetzt nicht, ob die mit E-SPule kam. Preis war zwostellig in der Mitte, so meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.


----------



## geomas

@Herzliches Petri heil, @MS aus G ! 

Das lief ja bombig bei Dir. Glückwunsch zu den Fettflossenträgerinnen und Deinen anderen Fängen!


----------



## Andal

Es trügt dich nicht. Die Korum Shadow 3500. Allerdinges ohne E-Spule dabei.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mr Pike 420 von Quantum. Muesste eine 3000 sein. So um die 50 Euros, Ersatzspule 10 Euro.


----------



## Hecht100+

Zusatzinfo: Der Kurbelgriff besteht aus Kork, ist ein etwas anderes Gefühl.


----------



## geomas

Mein Angelnachmittag war wieder richtig schön - auch wenn der Eisvogel heute nicht vorbeischaute.
Dafür fingen die Schwalben mir die Mücken weg - danke! Windig war es, aber angenehm warm und sonnig.

Hab heute mit 2 Ruten geangelt, mit der mir unverzichtbar erscheinenden Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver und ner 10ft-Bombrute. An der kurzen Peitsche kam ein 6er Gamakatsu „Circle Power” (ein Feeder-Kreishaken) zum Einsatz, an der Bombrute ein 6er oder 8er LS1810. Habe an beiden Ruten die feste-Seitenarm-Montage gewählt mit DS-Blei.
Mais habe ich mehrfach probiert (immer noch die uralten Reste), aber kein Fisch erbarmte sich. Also doch Brot.

Das Sandwichbrot wurde je nach Lust und Laune entweder als Breadpunch oder klassische Flocke am Haken angeboten.

Ein Döbel von an die 30cm war der erste Abnehmer, gefolgt von zwei schönen Plötz von um die 25cm. Eine Pico-Döbel sah vorbei, dann ein Ukelei. Güstern gabs auch, zum Schluß sogar zwei vergleichsweise große von 38cm und etwas darunter. Die haben die Bombrute mit ihrer weichen Aktion schon ganz gut krumm gezogen. Ne Rotfeder war die 5te Species, die den Reizen des Sandwichbrotes erlag.







So langsam „groove” ich mich ein mit der Angelei am kleinen Fluß. Durch kleine Verbesserungen beim Tackle (Eimertasche und neue Sleeves) und mehr Durchblick beim Packen schleppe ich weniger Kram sinnlos durch die schöne Landschaft und kann die Angelei noch mehr genießen.

Der Oberlauf der Warnow wird mir hoffentlich noch viele schöne Angelstunden bescheren.
Vielleicht gibts dort irgendwann auch mal einen Dickdöbel für mich, aber das eilt nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Georg, dickes Petri und Danke für den schönen Bericht.


----------



## geomas

^ danke!

2019 war für mich das Jahr der Schleie.

2020 scheint das Jahr der Güster zu werden. Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht so viele Bliccas gefangen wie bislang in diesem Jahr. 
Und heute gabs sogar einen neuen PB. Mal sehen, wohin das alles noch führt...


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelnachmittag war wieder richtig schön - auch wenn der Eisvogel heute nicht vorbeischaute.
> Dafür fingen die Schwalben mir die Mücken weg - danke! Windig war es, aber angenehm warm und sonnig.
> 
> Hab heute mit 2 Ruten geangelt, mit der mir unverzichtbar erscheinenden Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver und ner 10ft-Bombrute. An der kurzen Peitsche kam ein 6er Gamakatsu „Circle Power” (ein Feeder-Kreishaken) zum Einsatz, an der Bombrute ein 6er oder 8er LS1810. Habe an beiden Ruten die feste-Seitenarm-Montage gewählt mit DS-Blei.
> Mais habe ich mehrfach probiert (immer noch die uralten Reste), aber kein Fisch erbarmte sich. Also doch Brot.
> 
> Das Sandwichbrot wurde je nach Lust und Laune entweder als Breadpunch oder klassische Flocke am Haken angeboten.
> 
> Ein Döbel von an die 30cm war der erste Abnehmer, gefolgt von zwei schönen Plötz von um die 25cm. Eine Pico-Döbel sah vorbei, dann ein Ukelei. Güstern gabs auch, zum Schluß sogar zwei vergleichsweise große von 38cm und etwas darunter. Die haben die Bombrute mit ihrer weichen Aktion schon ganz gut krumm gezogen. Ne Rotfeder war die 5te Species, die den Reizen des Sandwichbrotes erlag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So langsam „groove” ich mich ein mit der Angelei am kleinen Fluß. Durch kleine Verbesserungen beim Tackle (Eimertasche und neue Sleeves) und mehr Durchblick beim Packen schleppe ich weniger Kram sinnlos durch die schöne Landschaft und kann die Angelei noch mehr genießen.
> 
> Der Oberlauf der Warnow wird mir hoffentlich noch viele schöne Angelstunden bescheren.
> Vielleicht gibts dort irgendwann auch mal einen Dickdöbel für mich, aber das eilt nicht.


Dickes Petri Georg,und ein schöne Angel Bericht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri hoch nach Rostock @geomas !
Freut mich das es bei dir so gut läuft! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Schön geschrieben wieder einmal, Petri zu der ansehnlichen Strecke @geomas !

Wenn es passt, fotografiere bitte mal die Montage. Das ist wohl einfacher als eine Beschreibung. Vermutlich ein Helicopter Rig, wie die Karpfenleute es nennen würden, nur ohne Wirbel?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an die obere Warnow, @geomas! Klasse, dass es bei Dir rund läuft. Und danke für den wieder einmal gelungen Bericht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich koche uns mal virtuell einen Kaffee und sag allen Ükels Guten Morgen! 
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Der Bart muss aber auch ab


Ne Ne dafür gibt es ein rosa Schleifchen....


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen Fängern vom WE noch ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Leider etwas verspätet folgt nun auch mein(e) Berichte!
> 
> Donnerstag Abend wollte ich ja nochmal nach den Barben schauen! Leider blieb es auch dabei!
> 
> Da ich noch etwas Futter hatte ging ich schon so gegen 19.30 Uhr los, um noch ein wenig die Pose auszuführen und auch etwas Futter ins Wasser zu bringen, evtl. bringt das ja auf die Barben etwas!?! Waren auch schnell einige Fischis am Platz! Rotauge, Ükel, Döbel, dann dachte ich wieder ein Döbel, aber er entpuppte sich als kleiner Aland von 20cm! Etwas später gab es noch eine Zährte von gut 30cm! Na fein! Dann habe ich die Ruten für den Abend fertig gemacht, Glöckchen dran und erstmal nix bzw. nur kleines Gezuppel! Einen Gründling konnte ich dann doch überlisten! 2 bessere Bisse, einen auf Tauwurm einen auf Dendro/Maden konnte ich leider nicht verwerten! Das war es aber leider auch schon!!!
> 
> Am Samstag Abend, das Wetter war ja endlich mal nicht mehr klar, sondern schön wolkig, so das es Abends mal nicht so sehr abkühlte! Den gewünschten Erfolg hat es aber leider auch nicht gebracht! Eine Zährte von etwa 25cm und einen Grünling konnte ich wieder fangen, aber als um halb elf der Regen, einsetzte gab es nicht einen Biss mehr! Da hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr versprochen!
> 
> So heute Nachmittag sollte es dann mal wieder mit Maden an die Strömung gehen! Vielleicht,..??? Naja mal schauen! Erstmal war der Wind ja mal wieder tierisch böig und aus östlichen Richtungen!!! Och menno, Wind hatten wir doch eigentlich schon genug, und dann auch noch aus Ost, da geht der mal so richtig die Weser runter, also auch noch mit der Strömung! Nicht gerade gute Voraussetzungen, aber egal! So am Spot, Tobias kennt den ja bereits, angekommen das übliche Prozedere und los ging es!
> 
> Erster Swim und erster Fisch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343600
> 
> 
> ein Gründling. Dann mal direkt etwas besserer Widerstand der Kescher musste herhalten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343601
> 
> 
> ein schönes Augenrot von etwa 30cm! Nach weiteren kleinen Augenrot, mal wieder schöner Widerstand, aber so ganz anders, das wird doch nicht, doch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343602
> 
> 
> ein Rotpunktdöbel von etwa 35cm! Und deshalb Liebe ich meine Weser so, man weis nie was kommt!!! Es kam dann noch ein Döbel hab ich leider kein Bild von gemacht! Auch hier in der Strömung gab es dann noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343603
> 
> einen kleinen Aland. Die sind leider nicht sehr häufig hier bei mir und leider auch recht klein! Es gibt bestimmt auch Große aber mir ist leider noch keiner untergekommen! Und
> Anhang anzeigen 343605
> 
> Ükel und
> Anhang anzeigen 343606
> 
> 
> Hasel, das übliche halt! Aber da fehlt doch noch was! Aufgrund des "tollen" Windes und des "schlechten" Bodens, ein etwas weiterer Drift war nicht möglich, entschloss ich mich etwa 30m zu versetzen, denn dort ist der Grund etwas reiner, was längere Swims ermöglicht! Gefüttert und direkt der erste Swim brachte auch mal gleich den ersehnten Widerstand!!! Juchu, da ist der Zielfisch(?) erstmal direkt zur Flußmitte gezogen und dort verweilt, hui, das ist aber mal eine, dem Zug nach 60iger!? Langsam konnte ich auch etwas die Oberhand gewinnen, aber das Biest wollte partout nicht Richtung Ufer!!! Zum Glück habe ich den Haken vorher gewechselt, so das ich mir da keine Sorgen machen brauchte! Verdammt noch mal, komm doch endlich mal Richtung Ufer, nöö! Eine kleine Weile ging das noch hin und her, aber dann war der Widerstand wohl gebrochen! Erst in Ufernähe konnte ich meinen Augen kaum trauen!!! Was war den das??? Auf jeden Fall keine Barbe!!! Plötzlich fing das Wasser förmlich an zu "kochen"!!! Was für ein Monster, bitte nicht abgehen! Noch eine kurze Flücht, dann konnte ich sie im Kescher begrüßen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343611
> 
> 
> Eine grobe Messung ergab 57 agile cm!!! Habe ich nicht oft aber mir haben danach ganz schön die Knie "geschlottert", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!!
> 
> Ich habe dann noch etwas weiter geangelt, ein Rotauge und ein Ükel gab auch noch, aber das war Nebensache!!!
> 
> Habe ich schon erwähnt, das ich meine Weser, l i e b e!!!
> 
> So 1-2 Forellis gibt es ja meist jedes Jahr, meist aber auf Mepps Spinner, aber mit 14er Haken und 14 Schnur ist das gleich nochmal eine andere Hausnummer!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario
> 
> ps. Gehören zwar eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber haben ja auf Friedfischzeugs gebissen!



Von mir auch ein dickes Petri...


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Ne Ne dafür gibt es ein rosa Schleifchen....


Aber nur mit farblich passendem Angeltääschjen 

LG


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angelnachmittag war wieder richtig schön - auch wenn der Eisvogel heute nicht vorbeischaute.
> Dafür fingen die Schwalben mir die Mücken weg - danke! Windig war es, aber angenehm warm und sonnig.
> 
> Hab heute mit 2 Ruten geangelt, mit der mir unverzichtbar erscheinenden Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver und ner 10ft-Bombrute. An der kurzen Peitsche kam ein 6er Gamakatsu „Circle Power” (ein Feeder-Kreishaken) zum Einsatz, an der Bombrute ein 6er oder 8er LS1810. Habe an beiden Ruten die feste-Seitenarm-Montage gewählt mit DS-Blei.
> Mais habe ich mehrfach probiert (immer noch die uralten Reste), aber kein Fisch erbarmte sich. Also doch Brot.
> 
> Das Sandwichbrot wurde je nach Lust und Laune entweder als Breadpunch oder klassische Flocke am Haken angeboten.
> 
> Ein Döbel von an die 30cm war der erste Abnehmer, gefolgt von zwei schönen Plötz von um die 25cm. Eine Pico-Döbel sah vorbei, dann ein Ukelei. Güstern gabs auch, zum Schluß sogar zwei vergleichsweise große von 38cm und etwas darunter. Die haben die Bombrute mit ihrer weichen Aktion schon ganz gut krumm gezogen. Ne Rotfeder war die 5te Species, die den Reizen des Sandwichbrotes erlag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So langsam „groove” ich mich ein mit der Angelei am kleinen Fluß. Durch kleine Verbesserungen beim Tackle (Eimertasche und neue Sleeves) und mehr Durchblick beim Packen schleppe ich weniger Kram sinnlos durch die schöne Landschaft und kann die Angelei noch mehr genießen.
> 
> Der Oberlauf der Warnow wird mir hoffentlich noch viele schöne Angelstunden bescheren.
> Vielleicht gibts dort irgendwann auch mal einen Dickdöbel für mich, aber das eilt nicht.



schöner Bericht wie immer.
Und ein dickes Petri meinerseits.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber nur mit farblich passendem Angeltääschjen
> 
> LG


Aber sicher doch...


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber nur mit farblich passendem Angeltääschjen
> 
> LG


Michi du meinst nicht das:


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren. Bei dem heftigen Wind im Moment ist bei mir an Angeln grad nicht zu denken, hoffe das ändert sich noch bis zum Samstag, da geht's dann raus an die Donau.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir noch ein dickes Petri in Richtung Ostsee und vielen Dank für die Petris!!!

Eine Frage hab ich da noch, hat zwar nix hier mit zu tun, aber egal!






Wieso ist nach den Beiträgen etwas "geschwärzt", bzw. ist das bei Euch auch so???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich seh nix Geschwärztes??


----------



## MS aus G

Na Prof, unter den ganzen Facebook und was weis ich Buttons, sind die Überschriften für mich nicht zu lesen!!!

Ist ja jetzt nicht "Lebenswichtig", sieht aber unschön aus!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf deinem Screenshot, Mario?
Ich weiß nicht was du meinst?

Edit: Sehe ich jetzt erst. Du meinst bestimmt das Verschwommene da mittendrin.
Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Sieht ein mir nicht so aus.
Bildschirm schmutzig vielleicht?


----------



## Waller Michel

So ,mein Cousin ist kurz zu Besuch und meine Frau mit den Hunden!
Das ist grob fahrlässig  !!!!!
Beste Gelegenheit die Wohnung etwas zu versauen 





Bei uns in der Region beißen Friedfische gerade nicht so toll!
Auf Maden immer nur Barsche Barsche Barsche !
Deshalb habe ich jetzt mal einen längst vergessen Angelteig hergestellt, wie man zugegebenermaßen in der Wohnung erkennen kann  






Rezept :

2 große mehligkochende Kartoffeln schälen , kochen mit der Gabel zu einem Brei verarbeiten.

4 Scheiben Sandwichtoast die Kruste abschneiden und das in Wasser einweichen, anschließend in ein Geschirrhandtuch wickeln und das Wasser auspressen!

Zusammen mit den Kartoffeln und Öl oder Butter weiter zur einem Teig verarbeiten !

Als Aroma 2 Tüten Vanillezucker rein, das ist natürlich nach Belieben!  Ich habe für Farbe und Aroma, noch edelsüßes Paprikapulver und etwas Curry drin 
Das ganze gut durchkneten und mit Kartoffelstärke stärken!  Klebt wie Bärenscheiße am Haken und überall wo es in der Wohnung sonst noch so hinkommt 
Hoffe das ich bald Zeit habe das ganze hier mal zu Testen!

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch ein dickes Petri in Richtung Ostsee und vielen Dank für die Petris!!!
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich da noch, hat zwar nix hier mit zu tun, aber egal!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343663
> 
> 
> Wieso ist nach den Beiträgen etwas "geschwärzt", bzw. ist das bei Euch auch so???
> 
> Gruß Mario


Ich seh was du meinst, bei mir dass gleiche, scheint was Foren-Technisches zu sein. Sind ja nur die Spaltenüberschriften.


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei mir stürzt, ab nur wenn ich hier im Board bin das Handy alle paar Minuten ab !
Seit der neuen Software!  Grübel ?

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich seh was du meinst, bei mir dass gleiche, scheint was Foren-Technisches zu sein. Sind ja nur die Spaltenüberschriften.




Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, heute ist Kurzarbeit die ich dazu genutzt habe, mal wieder in meinem Rutenwald zu schauen, was da so alles vorhanden ist. Dabei bin ich auf 38 Ruten im mehr oder weniger aktiven Dienst gestoßen. Davon sind 16 lupenreine Friedfischruten. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Old- und Youngtimer, die ich nicht fische. Wie sieht das bei Euch eigentlich aus, wie viele Ruten habt ihr im Dienst?


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ,mein Cousin ist kurz zu Besuch und meine Frau mit den Hunden!
> Das ist grob fahrlässig  !!!!!
> Beste Gelegenheit die Wohnung etwas zu versauen
> Anhang anzeigen 343664
> 
> Bei uns in der Region beißen Friedfische gerade nicht so toll!
> Auf Maden immer nur Barsche Barsche Barsche !
> Deshalb habe ich jetzt mal einen längst vergessen Angelteig hergestellt, wie man zugegebenermaßen in der Wohnung erkennen kann
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343666
> 
> 
> Rezept :
> 
> 2 große mehligkochende Kartoffeln schälen und mit der Gabel zu einem Brei verarbeiten.
> 
> 4 Scheiben Sandwichtoast die Kruste abschneiden und das in Wasser einweichen, anschließend in ein Geschirrhandtuch wickeln und das Wasser auspressen!
> 
> Zusammen mit den Kartoffeln und Öl oder Butter weiter zur einem Teig verarbeiten !
> 
> Als Aroma 2 Tüten Vanillezucker rein, das ist natürlich nach Belieben!  Ich habe für Farbe und Aroma, noch edelsüßes Paprikapulver und etwas Curry drin
> Das ganze gut durchkneten und mit Kartoffelstärke stärken!  Klebt wie Bärenscheiße am Haken und überall wo es in der Wohnung sonst noch so hinkommt
> Hoffe das ich bald Zeit habe das ganze hier mal zu Testen!
> 
> LG Michael


Wir sind schon ganz gespannt auf deinen Bericht Michi.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, heute ist Kurzarbeit die ich dazu genutzt habe, mal wieder in meinem Rutenwald zu schauen, was da so alles vorhanden ist. Dabei bin ich auf 38 Ruten im mehr oder weniger aktiven Dienst gestoßen. Davon sind 16 lupenreine Friedfischruten. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Old- und Youngtimer, die ich nicht fische. Wie sieht das bei Euch eigentlich aus, wie viele Ruten habt ihr im Dienst?


Grins, bin ich ja ein Weisenkind gegen  nur 31 und davon 5 welche nicht mehr genutzt werden. Die nächste ist aber quasi schon im Anflug


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, heute ist Kurzarbeit die ich dazu genutzt habe, mal wieder in meinem Rutenwald zu schauen, was da so alles vorhanden ist. Dabei bin ich auf 38 Ruten im mehr oder weniger aktiven Dienst gestoßen. Davon sind 16 lupenreine Friedfischruten. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Old- und Youngtimer, die ich nicht fische. Wie sieht das bei Euch eigentlich aus, wie viele Ruten habt ihr im Dienst?


Also im Dienst, sprich seit 2019 regelmäßig benutzt habe ich 4 (SJ, Bolo, Silstar Matche, "Ansitzwunder"), gelegentlich nutze ich ne leichte Feeder, ne Schwere Feeder, die Darent Valley und die beiden Spinnruten, gar nicht benutze ich billigste MF Ruten von Spro zwei Stück, die Swing Tip von Kogha in Ermangelung des Fischens in stehenden Gewässern.


----------



## MS aus G

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, heute ist Kurzarbeit die ich dazu genutzt habe, mal wieder in meinem Rutenwald zu schauen, was da so alles vorhanden ist. Dabei bin ich auf 38 Ruten im mehr oder weniger aktiven Dienst gestoßen. Davon sind 16 lupenreine Friedfischruten. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Old- und Youngtimer, die ich nicht fische. Wie sieht das bei Euch eigentlich aus, wie viele Ruten habt ihr im Dienst?



Äh, 6, und da ist schon die Kopfrute bei, die eher selten zum Einsatz kommt, und eine ordentliche "Black Bambus" von Sportex, die nur auf der Ostsee aktiv ist!!!

2 für Abendsessions, ein 4m Uraltwabbelstock und eine "zusammengeschusterte" 6,5m Bolo, mehr brauch ich für meine Weser nicht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Dann wollen wir mal Deine Neugierde befriedigen. Da wir im Moment nur im Süßwasser angeln und auch fast nur im Teich; eventuell noch in schwach fließenden Gewässern, habe ich acht Ruten im Einsatz. Davon vier Matchruten, eine Swingtip, ein Winklepicker, eine Feeder und eine gekürzte DAM Karpfenrute. Damit habe ich es schwer genug mich zu entscheiden was zum Einsatz kommt, da ich ja nur mit einer Rute angel. Egal ob mit Klappstuhl oder Kiepe, ich nehme nur eine Rute und konzentriere mich darauf. Wenn ich auf Aal oder Karpfen angeln würde kämen wohl auch zwei oder drei Ruten in frage.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

7 Feederruten und Picker - alle mehr oder minder aktiv.
5 Matchruten - 2 davon aktiv.
4 Floatruten - alle aktiv.
9 Karpfenruten - 4 mehr oder minder aktiv.
4 Brandungsruten - alle aktiv.
6 Bootsruten - ab und zu, sag ich mal.
2 Welsstöcke - naja... kein Kommentar.
13 (?) Spinnruten - ~10 aktiv.
3 Reiseruten - mehr oder weniger häufig im Einsatz.
Einige Stippen, keine Ahnung wie viele.
1 Bolo - noch nicht im Einsatz gewesen =(
Ein paar alte Teleknüppel.
... und wahrscheinlich einiges vergessen 
Groetjes

Edit: 4 Fliegenruten und zwei Stellfischruten und und und ...


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ,mein Cousin ist kurz zu Besuch und meine Frau mit den Hunden!
> Das ist grob fahrlässig  !!!!!
> Beste Gelegenheit die Wohnung etwas zu versauen
> Anhang anzeigen 343664
> 
> Bei uns in der Region beißen Friedfische gerade nicht so toll!
> Auf Maden immer nur Barsche Barsche Barsche !
> Deshalb habe ich jetzt mal einen längst vergessen Angelteig hergestellt, wie man zugegebenermaßen in der Wohnung erkennen kann
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343666
> 
> 
> Rezept :
> 
> 2 große mehligkochende Kartoffeln schälen und mit der Gabel zu einem Brei verarbeiten.
> 
> 4 Scheiben Sandwichtoast die Kruste abschneiden und das in Wasser einweichen, anschließend in ein Geschirrhandtuch wickeln und das Wasser auspressen!
> 
> Zusammen mit den Kartoffeln und Öl oder Butter weiter zur einem Teig verarbeiten !
> 
> Als Aroma 2 Tüten Vanillezucker rein, das ist natürlich nach Belieben!  Ich habe für Farbe und Aroma, noch edelsüßes Paprikapulver und etwas Curry drin
> Das ganze gut durchkneten und mit Kartoffelstärke stärken!  Klebt wie Bärenscheiße am Haken und überall wo es in der Wohnung sonst noch so hinkommt
> Hoffe das ich bald Zeit habe das ganze hier mal zu Testen!
> 
> LG Michael


Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass auch ein paar Fische dran kleben bleiben


----------



## Hecht100+

57 Einsatzbereit, eingestaubte auch noch welche, 1 Oldtimer in der Werkstatt. Eindeutig zu viele Spinnruten.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, heute ist Kurzarbeit die ich dazu genutzt habe, mal wieder in meinem Rutenwald zu schauen, was da so alles vorhanden ist. Dabei bin ich auf 38 Ruten im mehr oder weniger aktiven Dienst gestoßen. Davon sind 16 lupenreine Friedfischruten. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Old- und Youngtimer, die ich nicht fische. Wie sieht das bei Euch eigentlich aus, wie viele Ruten habt ihr im Dienst?


Schon lustig, vorhin habe ich grad gedacht, heute hole ich mal meine Feederruten alle hervor und sortiere sie ein bisschen, was ich demnächst noch einsetzen werde und was in Ruheposition kommt. 
insgesamt sind’s bei mir mehr als 50 Ruten, wobei im aktiven Einsatz deutlich weniger sind. Meistens aus dem Friedfischbereich, ein paar Spinnruten, Karpfen und Meeresangeln jeweils nur 1x, und dann gibt es noch ein paar Rutenruinen. Für eine genaue Auflistung müsste ich zum Zählen in den Keller gehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Ukel: Mir ging es heute morgen ähnlich. Zum fischen ist es zu windig, also wollte ich mir mal Tacklemäßig ein Überblick verschaffen. Gerade bei den seltener genutzten Spinnruten vergesse ich gerne Mal, was da alles so im Schrank steht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

#JUMPINTO

Ich haue hier einfach mal eine Freudennachricht rein! 
Mein Smartphone hat jetzt Tastur+Maus, 
das ist was ganz anderes an Kommunikation als diese Fizzelchen Touch ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@all
Ruten kann man definitiv nicht genug haben!
Bei Rollen bin ich bei guten Exemplaren fast 200 (letzte Volkszählung 192) angekommen, aber da gibt es noch die Halde ... und gestern habe ich einige unbekannte Doubles gefunden ))
Rollen sind erheblich gleichartiger, da braucht man nicht so viele Sorten zum Angeln, eher schon zum Sammeln.

Bei Ruten ist es nicht mehr feststellbar.
Friedfisch speziell könnte die 100 reichen, weiß aber keiner


----------



## Tricast

@Nordlichtangler : Da verliert selbst die beste aller Frauen leicht den Überblick, was will man mehr.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Nach beinharter Ausmistung in den letzten Jahren 36 Ruten im Bestand. Davon 34 auch tatsächlich noch in Benutzung - immer wieder mal halt.

Nur 2 stehen wirklich nur herum. Das ist so ein abegrockter Mist, den kann man keinem mehr anbieten. Dazu noch 3 fertige Blanks, fertig im negativen Sinn und jede Menge Ringe, die mal wo übrig blieben.

Aber! Praktisch jede Rute hat ihre feste Rolle. Astreine Friedfischkombos sind vielleicht knapp die Hälfte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal, ich bin beruhigt! 
Bei Heinz weiß ich ja, dass er (heimlich) viel gebunkert hatte.
Das gehört alles so, ohne eine ordentliche Auswahl  ist das Angeln gehen nur halb so schön!


----------



## Andal

Dabei ist eine Empfindung aufgetreten, die mich Anfangs sehr verstört hat, mich mittlerweile aber tief befriedigt. Wenn ich irgendwo in den tiefen des Netzes eine Rute entdecke, die mir sehr gut gefällt, kommt gleich die Erkenntnis, dass ich vergleichbares ja bereits habe und mir eigentlich nichts abgeht. Ich weiss, das ist schwer zu verstehen, aber sich auf gewisse Herangehensweisen zu beschränken hat auch seine Vorteile!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wir sind schon ganz gespannt auf deinen Bericht Michi.


Das schreibe ich lieber nicht, dann schäme ich mich doch ganz arg !
Sind schon paar Rütchen .....
Muss aber auch dazu sagen, ich betreibe ja so ziemlich jede Art des Angelsports angefangen vom Fliegenfischen über jede Art des Spinnfischens ( dort alle Unterarten mit Ruten in allen Längen und WG Klassen ) über Stippen ,Feedern ,Pickern ,Swing ,Match und Methodfeeder nichz zuletz Pose ,Gtund und Bolo bis zum Bootsangeln ,Stellfisch ,Aal und ganz viel Wallerangeln ,das wiederum Als Long Range ,short Range ,Pose und Grund über Boot und Spinnfischen .
Forellenangeln an kommerziellen Anlagen, genau wie Stör und Kapodrom ,als wie auch die normale Karpfenangelei !
Wolfsbarsch in Holland, wie auch Pilken in der Ostsee, Hering und Markrele ,
Ne schöne Auswahl an Brandungsruten sowie bißchen was für Mefo und Hornhecht bis zu Big Game und Norwegen. ...
Hab bestimmt noch einiges vergessen! 
Nicht alle Ruten kommen immer zum Einsatz gerade Big Game und Norwegen ist halt ne Sache die ich mir nicht regelmäßig leisten kann! 
Das klingt jetzt garantiert recht heftig alles, man darf dabei aber nicht vergessen, das ich auch beruflich mit Angeln Zutun hatte .

Ne genaue Aufstellung ist mir von daher so jetzt auch nicht möglich! Und auch nicht unbedingt gewollt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ne genaue Aufstellung ist mir von daher so jetzt auch nicht möglich! Und auch nicht unbedingt gewollt!


Kann man so machen, ist eine sichere Lösung!


----------



## Andal

Wir hatten diese Inhalte ja unlängst in ähnlicher Form im Board. Und da schrieb ich sinngemäß, dass ich eine ziemliche Zeit lang alles zusammengerafft habe, was irgendwie alt war. Teilweise wirklich krudes Zeug. Das habe ich praktisch alles an jene weitergegeben, die damit glücklich sind. Es reichte mir einfach, Ruten mit gartenschlauchartigen Aktionen zu besitzen. So gingen auch eine Drennan Specialist 12 ft. 1.25 lbs. und mehrere Abu Legerlite an Sammler, die sich sehr darüber freuten.

Heute fische ich viel lieber mit vergleichsweise modernem Zeug, aber recht tradierten Methoden. Das entspricht mir aktuell einfach am meisten.


----------



## Mescalero

- zwei Bolen
- drei Stipp
- zwei Fliegen- und eine Tenkararute
- eine Match
- zwei Winklepicker
- eine Feeder
- eine Floatrute
- zwei UL-Spinruten
- eine Allroundtele

Geht eigentlich, allerdings bin ich auch noch nicht so lange dabei und es steht durchaus noch die ein oder andere Rute auf der inneren Wunschliste...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Dabei ist eine Empfindung aufgetreten, die mich Anfangs sehr verstört hat, mich mittlerweile aber tief befriedigt. Wenn ich irgendwo in den tiefen des Netzes eine Rute entdecke, die mir sehr gut gefällt, kommt gleich die Erkenntnis, dass ich vergleichbares ja bereits habe und mir eigentlich nichts abgeht. Ich weiss, das ist schwer zu verstehen, aber sich auf gewisse Herangehensweisen zu beschränken hat auch seine Vorteile!


Wunderbar, so geht mir das eigentlich auch immer öfter! 

Wobei bei Spins das da nochmal einen gewaltigen Technoschub seit den Daiwa Shogun/Morethan und dann noch mehr den jüngsten Japan-Seabass-Spin-Rods gab, die quasi Gewichtshalbierung ist von allerbesten Eltern! Ist aber auch bis ins Günstigsegment angekommen (Daiwa wenigstens), was mal eben überschlagen zu 32 neuen Superleicht Spins in den letzten 2 Jahren geführt hat. Teilweise mit 3m auch extrem gut für alles.

Bei den Friedfischruten supertechnisch-neu waren es in den letzten 2 Jahren nur 3 lange superleichte Bolos (Shimano HPC,Mitchell), und 2 Matches Shimano Ultegra HPC eben, also sehr moderat nur aufgerüstet. Die alte DAM 6m Tele Ultraleicht hat seit 1987 gereicht, das war nachhaltig.
Aber nun hat sie zugelegt an Gewicht, ist fett geworden, relativ eben.
Wenn so ein langer Stock nur noch die Hälfte wiegt, ist das ein Quantensprung.

Altere Ruten-Stöcker haben oft noch den Vorteil, dass bei mehr Masse der Blank aber gerne mehr Durchmesser gerade bis unter herum hat, sehr viel steifer über die Länge bleibt, mehr Kraft vor allem als Anschlagskraft hat, und sich immer noch sehr gut und fischreich so angeln lässt.
Die Spardoktrin der aktuellen Rutenhersteller mit einem vordergründigen geringen Gewicht im Katalog verkehrt das gerne, zumal man mit einem dünnen und daher spargelweichen Stock oft schlecht aufgestellt ist, wenn man einfach zu langsam in der Reaktion bleibt, oder durch Schwabbeln gar Bisse en Masse verhaut.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wir hatten diese Inhalte ja unlängst in ähnlicher Form im Board. Und da schrieb ich sinngemäß, dass ich eine ziemliche Zeit lang alles zusammengerafft habe, was irgendwie alt war. Teilweise wirklich krudes Zeug. Das habe ich praktisch alles an jene weitergegeben, die damit glücklich sind. Es reichte mir einfach, Ruten mit gartenschlauchartigen Aktionen zu besitzen. So gingen auch eine Drennan Specialist 12 ft. 1.25 lbs. und mehrere Abu Legerlite an Sammler, die sich sehr darüber freuten.
> 
> Heute fische ich viel lieber mit vergleichsweise modernem Zeug, aber recht tradierten Methoden. Das entspricht mir aktuell einfach am meisten.


Ich muss gestehen, ihr habt mich damit mittlerweile angesteckt  
Die älteren Sachen haben schon was. ....
Irgendwann werde ich mir da wohl auch das eine oder andere Stück holen müssen 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Es reichte mir einfach, Ruten mit *gartenschlauchartigen Aktionen* zu besitzen. So gingen auch eine Drennan Specialist 12 ft. 1.25 lbs. und mehrere Abu Legerlite an Sammler, die sich sehr darüber freuten.


Das ist der wesentliche Fortschritt gewesen, das empfinde ich 100% mit!


----------



## Andal

Eine alte Splitcane haben, vielleicht auch die passende Pin dazu, ist eine nette Sache. Sie gelegentlich mal wedeln, betatschen, alles ok. Aber damit fischen macht mir keinen wirklichen Spass mehr. Da gibt es eindeutig Gerätschaften, die all die Aufgaben besser erledigen.


----------



## Mikesch

Aktuell im Zugriff habe ich einige Ruten:
5 Spinnruten,
2 Schleppruten,
2 Renkenruten,
2 Feederruten,
1 Multipicker,
1 Floatrute
und eine Spinnrute zum Schwimmerfischen.

Was sich sonst noch so angesammelt hat seit 1970 ???
Gespließte-, Vollglas-, Hohlglas-, Compound-, Tele- (Glas u. Carbon), Stippruten. u. Fiegenruten sind in 2 Schränken (Keller u. Angelzimmer) und der Garage verräumt.
Natürlich auch entsprechende Rollen dazu.


----------



## Mescalero

So, heute gab es einen kurzen aber ereignisreichen Ansitz, leider am Vereinsweiher, da unsere Bäche noch gesperrt sind. 
Ziel war es 1. ein leichtes Ledger Link Rig zu probieren und 2. mal einen anderen Fisch als Karpfen zu fangen.

1. Ging in die Hose. Der in Böen stürmische Wind hat mir dermaßen in die Schnur geweht, dass der Ledger Link (4 SSG und ein BB Blei) gewandert ist, für eine vernünftige Bissanzeige hätte die Schnur halbwegs Spannung haben müssen, das war aber unmöglich.

2. Ging ebenfalls in die Hose! Feederrute, 12er Haken mit drei Maden: Karpfen! Nichts Großes, ungefähr 45cm.  Auf 16er gewechselt und nur eine Made oder Made+Caster aufgepiekst: lauter Fehlbisse und wahrscheinlich eine Menge verpasste Bisse weil die Rute wegen des Windes mehrmals fast vom Halter geflogen ist und permanent gewippt und gezittert hat.

Wieder gewechselt, diesmal auf einen 14er mit Hundefutter (geklaut von Jule, die halbsoften Platinum-Pellets). Der Feeder war wahrscheinlich kaum am Grund angekommen, als ein heftiger Biss folgte. Der Drill zog sich etwas hin und beim Herausheben ist der Kescherstab mittig durchgebrochen, meine Schuld - ich war einfach zu rabiat. Erneut ein Karpfen, nicht so groß wie er sich angefühlt hat, glatt 50cm.
Danach habe ich nochmals mit kleinen Haken und Maden probiert, konnte aber wieder einige Bisse nicht verwandeln. Vorm Zusammenpacken, weil noch eine Handvoll Futter übrig war, wurde erneut ein 14er angebunden mit einem halben Platinum-Pellet am Haar und erneut kam der Biss unmittelbar nach dem Wurf. Dieser Drill sollte sich eine Viertelstunde hinziehen...der Fisch zog viele Meter Schnur ab und drehte immer wieder Runden quer durch den See, ich hatte ein bisschen Bammel wegen der 0,18 Leine. Hat aber gehalten und irgendwann lag ein schöner Schuppi gefaltet im abgebrochenen und viel zu kleinen Kescher. 72cm = PB!

Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass es neben Rotauge und -feder, Ukel und eben massenhaft Karpfen keine anderen Fische in dem Weiher gibt. Keine Schleien, keine großen Brassen, keine Giebel. Schade eigentlich, aber egal, nächste Woche sind die Bäche wieder offen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 57 Einsatzbereit, eingestaubte auch noch welche, 1 Oldtimer in der Werkstatt. *Eindeutig zu viele Spinnruten.*


Mit den Spinruten ist das so eine Sache, wegen dem wirklich vernünftig werfen, zum Fischmaul und Haken passen, und dem harmonieren.
Seit vielen Jahren grübelte ich da schon (wenigstens seit 1995), wieviele man braucht.

Meine Überschlagsrechnung ist schon etwas überraschend, aber wohl fundiert:
Man braucht mindestens 3 WG Klassen fürs Süßwasser:
Eine leichte um 1oz, eine schwere um 2oz, eine kräftige um 3 bis 3.5oz. Was 28g, 56g und echte 100g meint. Von Barsch über Forelle bis Hecht und auch etwas Wallerspin, das geht damit. UL ist nicht dabei notwendig.
Weit besser sind aber 5 Stufen, wegen einiger eklig-harter Klippen wie der 25g beim Weitwurf auf Forellen z.B.
Interessanterweise ist das bei Friedfischruten dort auch gelegen, dass wenige Gramm im WG ein Gefühl von hart oder weich bestimmen.
Also eine feinspitzige aber gut drillende 1/2 bis 3/4oz, eine 1oz, 2oz, 3oz und eine 4+oz. Was bedeutet, eine bis 15 : bis 20g , eine 28g, 56g 84g und eine mindestens 120g meint. Also in 5 Stufen geht das, für fast alles, an allen Orten, Ufer, Waten, Boot und Schiff. Echtes UL ist immer noch nicht dabei, sondern kann mit der leichtesten gut und erfolgreich auch mit 2g Spinnern abgedeckt werden.
Ich bevorzuge recht harte Rutenauslegungen, wahrscheinlich deutlich härter als viele andere Angler.

Man braucht diverse Längen, 8ft 9ft 10ft. Die 290cm und 320cm zähle ich vereinfacht unter 10ft. Also 240cm 270cm 300cm, damit kommt man sehr gut hin.
Multipliziert sind das 3 Längen mal 5 Ruten-WG-Stufen, *das sind 15 Ruten für einfache Bestückung als Minimum*!
Wenn ich Reserveexemplare oder Experimental-Auf-/Umbauten haben möchte, verdoppelt sich das schnell.
Wenn ich verschiedene Ruten ausprobieren möchte, also mir bis 4 Typen zu einer Angelart gönne, oder mich führderhin darauf beschränke(n will), dann wird das nochmal mehr.
Bei 15 * 2 * 4 komme ich auf 120 Spinruten. Das würde hinreichen, aber momentan ist das noch nicht durchorganisiert und bereinigt.

Ohne verschiedene (gleichlange) Ruten für genau eine Angelart und Köder gibt es kein effektives Vergleichen und Lernen am Wasser!
Das gilt grundsätzlich und immer für alle Ruten!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Mescalero ! Das war dann ja ein in jeder Beziehung stürmischer Ansitz! 
Glückwunsch zum neuen PB! Meine Montage stelle ich etwas später vor.


----------



## Andal

Du und deine Berechnungen!


----------



## Mescalero

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...komme ich auf 120 Spinruten. Das würde hinreichen, aber momentan ist das noch nicht durchorganisiert und bereinigt.



Dabei fühle ich mich mit *zwei (2) Stück *schon overtackled.


----------



## Andal

Als ich so 12 Jahre alt war, mutierte mein Vater, quasi über Nacht, vom Kettenraucher zum militanten Nichtraucher. Und er erklärte mir sofort, was jetzt alles an Geld gespart sei. Ich erklärte ihm, dass ja dann genug Pinunse übrig sei, dass ich eine neue Angel plus Rolle und Schnüre haben könnte. Dem konnte er dann nicht widersprechen. Heraus kam eine DAM Tele Allround 360 cm, WG 40-80 gr. und eine Quick 330, mit 50er für Hechte und 25er für den Rest.

Es glaubt heute kein Mensch mehr, aber mit der Kombo ging alles. Vom Köderfisch fangen aufwärts. Wir haben lediglich ein ausgewachsenes Luxusproblem!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Und er erklärte mir sofort, was jetzt alles an Geld gespart sei. Ich erklärte ihm, dass ja dann genug Pinunse übrig sei, dass ich eine neue Angel plus Rolle und Schnüre haben könnte. Dem konnte er dann nicht widersprechen. Heraus kam eine DAM Tele Allround 360 cm, WG 40-80 gr. und eine Quick 330, mit 50er für Hechte und 25er für den Rest.


Da hast ja eine gute Gelegenheit wunderbar genutzt, das finde ich Klasse! 
Wenn meine Tochter heute Gelegenheiten bei diskutiertem eingespartem Geld nutzt, muss ich auch immer innerlich sehr schmunzeln und gebe das Geld gerne, zumindest für wertige Sachen, was sie aber auch schon lange intus hat.
Eine Pferdehaltung gehörte z.B. nicht zu den wertigen Angelegenheiten dazu.



Andal schrieb:


> Es glaubt heute kein Mensch mehr, aber mit der Kombo ging alles. Vom Köderfisch fangen aufwärts. Wir haben lediglich ein ausgewachsenes Luxusproblem!


Ich finde zwei Betrachtungen sehr sinnvoll:

Einen *Minimalismus*, mit wie wenig kommt man aus.
Zu der Tele Allround 360 fällt mir ein, dass ich bei meiner Shakespeare Favorit 380 Friedfischrute lange deutlich zu kurz am Fluss unterwegs war. Und das noch ohne Hechteln und so.
Die damaligen Aufrüstschritte mit Teles von Shakespeare in 4,50m Reisetele(Transportmaß 75cm) für immer dabei und lange Tele-Posenrute 6,10m waren ein deutlicher und notwendiger Schritt für besseren Fischfang.

Ein *Maximalismus* finde ich auch sehr betrachtenswürdig. Weil mindestens kommt heraus, ab wo man keinen Nährwert mehr dadurch hat. Oder von dem vielen Zeug sich überfordert fühlt, wo es mehr behindert als nützt. Ich mag es, wenn man auf die optimale Aufteilung und Ausnutzung kommt, theoretisch von der Überlegung her, und praktisch vom ausprobieren am Wasser her.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dabei fühle ich mich mit *zwei (2) Stück *schon overtackled.


Jetzt aber nach vielen Beiträgen hoffentlich nicht mehr! 

Mit zwei Spins kannste wahrscheinlich nur an einem speziellen Gewässer auf wenige Fische passend angeln.


----------



## Waller Michel

overtackled lieber @Mescalero 
Das Wort steht nicht im Duden!  Also gibt es sowas auch nicht  

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit den Spinruten ist das so eine Sache, wegen dem wirklich vernünftig werfen, zum Fischmaul und Haken passen, und dem harmonieren.
> Seit vielen Jahren grübelte ich da schon (wenigstens seit 1995), wieviele man braucht.
> 
> Meine Überschlagsrechnung ist schon etwas überraschend, aber wohl fundiert:
> Man braucht mindestens 3 WG Klassen fürs Süßwasser:
> Eine leichte um 1oz, eine schwere um 2oz, eine kräftige um 3 bis 3.5oz. Was 28g, 56g und echte 100g meint. Von Barsch über Forelle bis Hecht und auch etwas Wallerspin, das geht damit. UL ist nicht dabei notwendig.
> Weit besser sind aber 5 Stufen, wegen einiger eklig-harter Klippen wie der 25g beim Weitwurf auf Forellen z.B.
> Interessanterweise ist das bei Friedfischruten dort auch gelegen, dass wenige Gramm im WG ein Gefühl von hart oder weich bestimmen.
> Also eine feinspitzige aber gut drillende 1/2 bis 3/4oz, eine 1oz, 2oz, 3oz und eine 4+oz. Was bedeutet, eine bis 15 : bis 20g , eine 28g, 56g 84g und eine mindestens 120g meint. Also in 5 Stufen geht das, für fast alles, an allen Orten, Ufer, Waten, Boot und Schiff. Echtes UL ist immer noch nicht dabei, sondern kann mit der leichtesten gut und erfolgreich auch mit 2g Spinnern abgedeckt werden.
> Ich bevorzuge recht harte Rutenauslegungen, wahrscheinlich deutlich härter als viele andere Angler.
> 
> Man braucht diverse Längen, 8ft 9ft 10ft. Die 290cm und 320cm zähle ich vereinfacht unter 10ft. Also 240cm 270cm 300cm, damit kommt man sehr gut hin.
> Multipliziert sind das 3 Längen mal 5 Ruten-WG-Stufen, *das sind 15 Ruten für einfache Bestückung als Minimum*!
> Wenn ich Reserveexemplare oder Experimental-Auf-/Umbauten haben möchte, verdoppelt sich das schnell.
> Wenn ich verschiedene Ruten ausprobieren möchte, also mir bis 4 Typen zu einer Angelart gönne, oder mich führderhin darauf beschränke(n will), dann wird das nochmal mehr.
> Bei 15 * 2 * 4 komme ich auf 120 Spinruten. Das würde hinreichen, aber momentan ist das noch nicht durchorganisiert und bereinigt.
> 
> Ohne verschiedene (gleichlange) Ruten für genau eine Angelart und Köder gibt es kein effektives Vergleichen und Lernen am Wasser!
> Das gilt grundsätzlich und immer für alle Ruten!


Lieber Nordlichtangler,

Und was ist bitte mit den verschiedenen Ködern, die eine eigene Rutenaktion zur Präsentation erfordern?
Ich sach nur Jerkbaits ... 
Und mit Ruten über 150g WG?
Ich glaube deine Rechnung ist noch sehr niedrig angesetzt!

Groetjes


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> So, heute gab es einen kurzen aber ereignisreichen Ansitz, leider am Vereinsweiher, da unsere Bäche noch gesperrt sind.
> Ziel war es 1. ein leichtes Ledger Link Rig zu probieren und 2. mal einen anderen Fisch als Karpfen zu fangen.
> 
> 1. Ging in die Hose. Der in Böen stürmische Wind hat mir dermaßen in die Schnur geweht, dass der Ledger Link (4 SSG und ein BB Blei) gewandert ist, für eine vernünftige Bissanzeige hätte die Schnur halbwegs Spannung haben müssen, das war aber unmöglich.
> 
> 2. Ging ebenfalls in die Hose! Feederrute, 12er Haken mit drei Maden: Karpfen! Nichts Großes, ungefähr 45cm.  Auf 16er gewechselt und nur eine Made oder Made+Caster aufgepiekst: lauter Fehlbisse und wahrscheinlich eine Menge verpasste Bisse weil die Rute wegen des Windes mehrmals fast vom Halter geflogen ist und permanent gewippt und gezittert hat.
> 
> Wieder gewechselt, diesmal auf einen 14er mit Hundefutter (geklaut von Jule, die halbsoften Platinum-Pellets). Der Feeder war wahrscheinlich kaum am Grund angekommen, als ein heftiger Biss folgte. Der Drill zog sich etwas hin und beim Herausheben ist der Kescherstab mittig durchgebrochen, meine Schuld - ich war einfach zu rabiat. Erneut ein Karpfen, nicht so groß wie er sich angefühlt hat, glatt 50cm.
> Danach habe ich nochmals mit kleinen Haken und Maden probiert, konnte aber wieder einige Bisse nicht verwandeln. Vorm Zusammenpacken, weil noch eine Handvoll Futter übrig war, wurde erneut ein 14er angebunden mit einem halben Platinum-Pellet am Haar und erneut kam der Biss unmittelbar nach dem Wurf. Dieser Drill sollte sich eine Viertelstunde hinziehen...der Fisch zog viele Meter Schnur ab und drehte immer wieder Runden quer durch den See, ich hatte ein bisschen Bammel wegen der 0,18 Leine. Hat aber gehalten und irgendwann lag ein schöner Schuppi gefaltet im abgebrochenen und viel zu kleinen Kescher. 72cm = PB!
> 
> Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass es neben Rotauge und -feder, Ukel und eben massenhaft Karpfen keine anderen Fische in dem Weiher gibt. Keine Schleien, keine großen Brassen, keine Giebel. Schade eigentlich, aber egal, nächste Woche sind die Bäche wieder offen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343693
> Anhang anzeigen 343694


Ganz dickes Petri  wunderschöner Karpfen 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

@Nordlichtangler Und Bigbaits in der ü500 gr   Klasse magst du auch nicht


----------



## geomas

#rutenwald

8 Stippen
8 beringte Posenruten
27 Grund- und Universalruten („Avon” oder Twin-Tip-Ruten)
 - insgesamt 11 der Ruten tragen einen Gewindeendring und sind mehr oder weniger gut als Schwingspitzruten zu nutzen -

Das sind also 43 Friedfischruten, dazu kommen 8 Raubfischruten.
Alle Peitschen sind in brauchbarem Zustand, einige wie neu, andere deutlich und stark gebraucht.

Das Gros der Stippen ist 6m lang, bei den beringten Posenruten ist 13ft so etwas wie die magische Zahl und bei den Grundruten dominieren die Modelle zwischen 9 und 10 Fuß Länge.


----------



## Andal

Wenigstens über die letzten 25 Jahre ist es dem Handel blendend gelungen den Angler in einen circulus vitiosus einzureihen. In den letzten Jahren umso intensiver. Quasi für jeden Furz wird uns eingeredet, dass man dafür eine spezielle Kombo benötigt. Und damit erklären sich dann auch unsere Bestände.

*Aber was braucht man als Friedfischangler wirklich, um mit geringstem Aufwand an Material auszukommen?*

Ich denke, sehr gewagt, dass es eine 11 ft., roundabout 1.25 lbs. Allroundrute, verpaart mit einer passenden Stationärrolle und vielleicht diversen Schnurstärken auf OE-Spulen, überall hin tut. Wer mag, der kann sie ja noch mit einem Gewindespitzenring versehen und somit ausbauen.

Aber mir wäre jetzt kein heimischer Friedfisch bekannt, dem man damit nicht und ohne Bedenken, auf die Schuppen rücken könnte!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Und was ist bitte mit den verschiedenen Ködern, die eine eigene Rutenaktion zur Präsentation erfordern?
> Ich sach nur Jerkbaits ...
> Und mit Ruten über 150g WG?
> Ich glaube deine Rechnung ist noch sehr niedrig angesetzt!


Danke  , das stimmt sogar großteils - und bestärkt die Überlegung weiterhin in der Richtung!

Auf die speziellen aufgezählten Grenzen bezogen:

Ruten über 150g sind großteils nicht echt, wenn man das WG nachwiegt. Shimano hatte gerne XH Spins mit 100g beklebt, die in realiter an der 3oz Schwelle (=84g) scheiterten. Inzwischen haben sie oft umgelabelt - ich meckere schon recht lange.
Immerhin sind 120g Optimal-Verwiege-WG ein echt gut nutzbarer Bereich von 60 bis 180g, praxiserprobt.
Ist mir bei zwei vorher durchgeplanten Neuaufbauten mit Verwiegen und Spitze genau auf 120g ab-/zurückschneiden passiert, beide ehemals total verschiedene Ruten wurden sehr gut, trafen das Ziel 120g Turbopower super, aber die schreckliche Erkenntnis beim Einsatz:
Sie können fast alles, selbst die gigantische Sportex Magnus Halibut Spin wird erreicht und von der modernen Leichtigkeit her weit übertroffen. Weswegen diese am Folgetag wieder zum Gerlinger zurück ging.

Jerk wird überbewertet, das geht sogar mit normalen harten Spins von 8ft sehr gut, ein erster großer Schritt war die CMW Tactilus (Rutenbauware) in der Richtung.
Jerken geht selbst mit stabilen Stationärrollen der alten Garde.
Genauso Big-Baits, ich schmeiße als schwerste Forellenmimitate 25cm mit um 180g, die ich jedoch sehr viel lieber und länger schleppe.
Das Werfen damit ist nicht schön, man darf auch ein wenig kürzer und merklich leichter, 60g Köder sind auch erfolgreich und bringen einem mehr Freude beim ausdauernden Werfen.
Es stimmt aber, Multirollen habe ich auch gar nicht in der Rechnung dabei, auch keine kurzen Stöcker um 2m.


----------



## geomas

Drennan hat für die Döbel-Freunde einen Film bei Youtube rausgehauen:






...mit Terry Lampard


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler Und Bigbaits in der ü500 gr   Klasse magst du auch nicht


Ne, wirklich nicht.
Wer die werfen tut, kann das als Kraftsport tun.
Für einen ganzen langen Angeltag ist mir das definitiv nichts, auch nicht vom Fischerfolg her. Aber das passt hier nicht in den Thread, was Esox dazu macht, was Kunstköder u. Größen betrifft.
Die Rutenfrage und Rutenproblematik (theoretisch quasi unendlich viele !?) lässt sich übergreifend behandeln und beantworten, das ist eine wichtige Erkenntnis und Vereinfachung in Folge.

Schleppen vom Boot ist viel angenehmer mit großen Flatschen, das ist quasi der Ansitz des Spinanglers.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Drennan hat für die Döbel-Freunde einen Film bei Youtube rausgehauen:
> ...mit Terry Lampard


Danke, das andere Gesicht bekommt mir aber auch sehr bekannt vor! 

Fein was zum schauen, ist aber gefährlich das reinschauen mit den Anschlussfilmen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> 27 Grund- und Universalruten („Avon” oder Twin-Tip-Ruten)
> - insgesamt 11 der Ruten tragen einen Gewindeendring und sind mehr oder weniger gut als Schwingspitzruten zu nutzen -


Man sieht deutlich, wo dein Schwerpunkt von über 50% liegt! 

Ich habe mir im zurückliegenden Jahr überhaupt erstmals 8 Stück leichte Picker-Feeder mit Spitzenvariabilität gekauft, da hatte ich vorher nichts. Nur Matchruten ohne Anbaumöglichkeiten, selbst da kam zu den vielen was dazu.
Und an den neuen gekauften ist voll der Ükel Stammtisch schuld!  Anfixer in allen Beiträgen hier ...


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenigstens über die letzten 25 Jahre ist es dem Handel blendend gelungen den Angler in einen circulus vitiosus einzureihen. In den letzten Jahren umso intensiver. Quasi für jeden Furz wird uns eingeredet, dass man dafür eine spezielle Kombo benötigt. Und damit erklären sich dann auch unsere Bestände.
> 
> *Aber was braucht man als Friedfischangler wirklich, um mit geringstem Aufwand an Material auszukommen?*
> 
> Ich denke, sehr gewagt, dass es eine 11 ft., roundabout 1.25 lbs. Allroundrute, verpaart mit einer passenden Stationärrolle und vielleicht diversen Schnurstärken auf OE-Spulen, überall hin tut. Wer mag, der kann sie ja noch mit einem Gewindespitzenring versehen und somit ausbauen.
> 
> Aber mir wäre jetzt kein heimischer Friedfisch bekannt, dem man damit nicht und ohne Bedenken, auf die Schuppen rücken könnte!



Vom Prinzip her hast du Recht! 
Aber gerade der Bereich Friedfisch ist schon sehr komplex! 
Der eine geht auf Karpfen, der andere auf Ükel ! Der eine angelt auf 80 Meter Entfernung der andere stippt direkt am Ufer ! Ein anderer möchte gerne Feeder und wieder ein anderer mit der Match oder Picker angeln .
Ne Allroundrute ist da sehr schwer zu finden, nach meiner Meinung 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Das stimmt sicher. Ich denke, dass Andal damit ausdrücken wollte, dass praktisch jeder Fisch mit nur einer Ruten-Rollenkombi zu beangeln wäre, wenn man es wollte. Es gibt garantiert Minimalisten, die machen das tatsächlich!

Aber natürlich macht es auch Spaß, sich mit der technischen Seite zu befassen und fast alle von uns schießen wahrscheinlich gelegentlich übers Ziel hinaus und schaffen Gerödel an, das nicht wirklich nötig gewesen wäre. 
Ist ja auch in Ordnung, so lange man die Endorphine damit ein bisschen provozieren kann, warum nicht. Dafür sind Hobbies da.


----------



## Tikey0815

Keep Calm and Hobby on


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicher. Ich denke, dass Andal damit ausdrücken wollte, dass praktisch jeder Fisch mit nur einer Ruten-Rollenkombi zu beangeln wäre, wenn man es wollte. Es gibt garantiert Minimalisten, die machen das tatsächlich!
> 
> Aber natürlich macht es auch Spaß, sich mit der technischen Seite zu befassen und fast alle von uns schießen wahrscheinlich gelegentlich übers Ziel hinaus und schaffen Gerödel an, das nicht wirklich nötig gewesen wäre.
> Ist ja auch in Ordnung, so lange man die Endorphine damit ein bisschen provozieren kann, warum nicht. Dafür sind Hobbies da.


Dem hab ich ja soweit auch recht gegeben, halt nur is es dann doch ein ziemlicher Kompromiss! 
Weil alles viel zu weit gefächert ist speziell bei den Fischen aber auch bei den Gewässern 
Ich nehme um Ükel zu stippen halt auch ne andere Rute mit als zum Barben Angeln im Rhein oder große Spiegler im Karpodrom 

LG


----------



## Andal

Es geht ja auch nicht darum, hier einen anglerischen Kulturbolschewismus mit aller Gewalt durchzuboxen. Einfach nur mal darüber plaudern.


----------



## Hecht100+

Und dann ist bei allen Ruten und Rollen noch der Faktor "Lieblingsgeraetschaft" nicht zu verachten, meistens nimmt man was mit nur um es dabei zu haben.


----------



## Mescalero

Und manchmal ist die Shopperei sogar notwendig. Bei mir zum Bleistift, schließlich habe ich meinen Kescher heute abgebrochen und kann nicht ohne zum Fischen gehen, ist verboten. Ergo bin ich zum Neukauf gezwungen und wer wollte es mir verübeln, flögen bei der Gelegenheit noch ein paar Haken, ein gerüttelt Maß an Schnur oder ein Klafter frischen Grundfutters mit in den Warenkorb...


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine eine für Alles ist die 10000er Sargus II mit ner 12' Wallerrute, damit geht vom Rotäuglein bis zum 2m Waller alles. Nur macht das meiste keinen Spaß mehr - und Spaß ist für mich bei einem Hobby der Imperativ, nicht Wirtschaftlichkeit


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber gerade der Bereich Friedfisch ist schon sehr komplex!
> Der eine geht auf Karpfen, der andere auf Ükel ! Der eine angelt auf 80 Meter Entfernung der andere stippt direkt am Ufer ! Ein anderer möchte gerne Feeder und wieder ein anderer mit der Match oder Picker angeln .
> Ne Allroundrute ist da sehr schwer zu finden, nach meiner Meinung


So ganz schwierig u. unlösbar erscheint das aber auch nicht.

Gehen wir mal an die Rutenstärken, was oft wenig mit dem verwendeten WG zu tun hat, aber mit dem aufgedruckten bzw. besser dem nachgemessenen WG.
Ganz pauschal kann ich sagen: 1oz und 2oz = 28g und 56g tut alles. Vom Ukel bis zum Karpfen.
Dass man das verfeinern u. steigern kann von 1/2oz bis 3oz, das ist klar. Aber lange nicht mehr dringend notwendig, darauf kommt es bei der Überlegung an.
Ich angele ungern feiner als 1oz, weil man dabei noch viel von allen Fischen merkt und den gerne mitgenommenen Überraschungs-Specimen nicht hilflos ausgeliefert ist.

Der Stelle für eine Optimierung zwischen Min und Max hat man sich angenähert.
Jetzt gibt es die wichtigen Längenunterschiede, ab 3m sag ich, bis 6m geht es gut.
Mit 3m  und 4m(3,9-4,2m)  und 6m ist man gut aufgestellt, nur die 6m muss eine Tele sein.
Also 3m 2tlg Steck, 4m 3tlg Steck, 6m Tele Transportmaß <140cm, fertig ist die Staffel, passt alles ins 160cm Futteral!
Die 6m Tele braucht man nur zum posen/stippen. In ganz schwierigen Fällen als Stellfischrute braucht man über der 2oz noch eine 3oz, aber wirklich wichtig ist das selbst für große Esoxe nicht und zählt auch nicht mehr zum friedlichen.

1.)  2 WG-Klassen * 2 Längen ( 4m(Float/Match), 6m(Tele-Bolo) ) ergibt 4 Rutentypen fürs Posenangeln, die braucht man nur 1mal in der Hand.
2.)  2 WG-Klassen * 2 Längen (3m,4m) ergibt 4 Rutentypen zum Grundangeln für alles.
3.)  zusätzlich noch 2 WG-Klassen * 2 Längen (3m,4m) ergibt 4 Rutentypen zum wechselspitzigen (Schwing-) Picker-Feeder-Grundangeln.
Komme ich auf Minimum 1*4+2*4+2*4= 20 Ruten.

Das ganze kann man gerne 2 bis auch 3mal als Set gebrauchen.
Das ganze kann man natürlich weiter multiplizieren, bei meiner gerne gemachten Vervierfachung landet bei 40 usw., das ist aber nicht (lebens-)notwendig ggü. der Grundaustattung mit den 20 Ruten bzw. in 12 Typen.

Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich das demnächst mal bildlich festmachen kann ...
Foto wäre dafür sinnreich in der Art wie Andal das schon beschrieb, haben und vorhanden haben ist sehr hilfreich, gegen das, was neue Angebotsanwürfe und Verführungen betrifft.

EDIT: man braucht keine 3m Posen/Stippruten, wenn man gleichartige 3m Grundruten für seltene Fälle hat.
Um 4m Grundruten(derber) und Match/Float(feiner) finde ich schon unterschiedlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Und manchmal ist die Shopperei sogar notwendig. Bei mir zum Bleistift, schließlich habe ich meinen Kescher heute abgebrochen und kann nicht ohne zum Fischen gehen, ist verboten. Ergo bin ich zum Neukauf gezwungen und wer wollte es mir verübeln, flögen bei der Gelegenheit noch ein paar Haken, ein gerüttelt Maß an Schnur oder ein Klafter frischen Grundfutters mit in den Warenkorb...


Zumindest da habe ich nun 3 lange Kescher vorrätig (günstig gewesen auch noch bei der aktuellen Shoppomania), besser investiert als evtl. dazugekaufter Angelnippes.
Somit ist ein Ausfall nicht so tragisch und verhindert weder sofortige Anschlussangelevents als auch mal schlecht ausgerüstete Besucherangler. 
So ein Stück Vorrat gegen Ausfall ist immer gut!


----------



## Tricast

Irgend etwas stimmt hier doch nicht. Da wird ein Chris Yates (s.N.s.g.) angehimmelt und verehrt und dann füllt man seine Bleibe mit unmengen an Ruten und Rollen und Nubsies und und und. Was ich bisher in den Videos gesehen habe war immer die gleiche Rute mit einer alten Achsrolle.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> So, heute gab es einen kurzen aber ereignisreichen Ansitz, leider am Vereinsweiher, da unsere Bäche noch gesperrt sind.
> Ziel war es 1. ein leichtes Ledger Link Rig zu probieren und 2. mal einen anderen Fisch als Karpfen zu fangen.
> 
> 1. Ging in die Hose. Der in Böen stürmische Wind hat mir dermaßen in die Schnur geweht, dass der Ledger Link (4 SSG und ein BB Blei) gewandert ist, für eine vernünftige Bissanzeige hätte die Schnur halbwegs Spannung haben müssen, das war aber unmöglich.
> 
> 2. Ging ebenfalls in die Hose! Feederrute, 12er Haken mit drei Maden: Karpfen! Nichts Großes, ungefähr 45cm.  Auf 16er gewechselt und nur eine Made oder Made+Caster aufgepiekst: lauter Fehlbisse und wahrscheinlich eine Menge verpasste Bisse weil die Rute wegen des Windes mehrmals fast vom Halter geflogen ist und permanent gewippt und gezittert hat.
> 
> Wieder gewechselt, diesmal auf einen 14er mit Hundefutter (geklaut von Jule, die halbsoften Platinum-Pellets). Der Feeder war wahrscheinlich kaum am Grund angekommen, als ein heftiger Biss folgte. Der Drill zog sich etwas hin und beim Herausheben ist der Kescherstab mittig durchgebrochen, meine Schuld - ich war einfach zu rabiat. Erneut ein Karpfen, nicht so groß wie er sich angefühlt hat, glatt 50cm.
> Danach habe ich nochmals mit kleinen Haken und Maden probiert, konnte aber wieder einige Bisse nicht verwandeln. Vorm Zusammenpacken, weil noch eine Handvoll Futter übrig war, wurde erneut ein 14er angebunden mit einem halben Platinum-Pellet am Haar und erneut kam der Biss unmittelbar nach dem Wurf. Dieser Drill sollte sich eine Viertelstunde hinziehen...der Fisch zog viele Meter Schnur ab und drehte immer wieder Runden quer durch den See, ich hatte ein bisschen Bammel wegen der 0,18 Leine. Hat aber gehalten und irgendwann lag ein schöner Schuppi gefaltet im abgebrochenen und viel zu kleinen Kescher. 72cm = PB!
> 
> Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass es neben Rotauge und -feder, Ukel und eben massenhaft Karpfen keine anderen Fische in dem Weiher gibt. Keine Schleien, keine großen Brassen, keine Giebel. Schade eigentlich, aber egal, nächste Woche sind die Bäche wieder offen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343693
> Anhang anzeigen 343694


Ganz dickes Petri,schöner Karpfen netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, heute ist Kurzarbeit die ich dazu genutzt habe, mal wieder in meinem Rutenwald zu schauen, was da so alles vorhanden ist. Dabei bin ich auf 38 Ruten im mehr oder weniger aktiven Dienst gestoßen. Davon sind 16 lupenreine Friedfischruten. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Old- und Youngtimer, die ich nicht fische. Wie sieht das bei Euch eigentlich aus, wie viele Ruten habt ihr im Dienst?


Bei mir sind es über 50. Davon fische ich aber nur so 12 Stück. Bei meinen Rollen ist es noch schlimmer, (meint zumindest meine Frau). Da sind es ca. 120. Benutzt werden davon aber nur ca. 20. Der Rest schlummert in den Vitrinen. Es gibt aber noch verrücktere wie mich. Z.B. @Hecht100+ 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ich finde es einfach goldig, wie der Angler seine Kaufwut verteidigt und zu rechtfertigen versucht. Ist doch auch richtig so. Aber versucht doch wenigstens mal minimalistisch zu denken!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach goldig, wie der Angler seine Kaufwut verteidigt und zu rechtfertigen versucht. Ist doch auch richtig so. Aber versucht doch wenigstens mal minimalistisch zu denken!


Genau richtig, in mehrere Richtungen denken und planen! 

Wer in den Urlaub nur höchstens 2 kurzgeteilte Teleruten in sein Köfferchen zwängen kann,
am bisher unbekannten Strande angeln will bzw. dort bleiben muss,
der kommt keinesfalls darum herum!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Aber versucht doch wenigstens mal minimalistisch zu denken!


Eine schwere Aufgabe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau richtig, in mehrere Richtungen denken und planen!
> 
> Wer in den Urlaub nur höchstens 2 kurzgeteilte Teleruten in sein Köfferchen zwängen kann,
> am bisher unbekannten Strande angeln will bzw. dort bleiben muss,
> der kommt keinesfalls darum herum!


Du hockst am kleinen Fluss, so richtig aufgerödelt, denn es könnte ja...! Aber es beisst nicht. Umziehen? Oh nö, all das ganze Gelumpe, noch weiter vom Auto weg?

Oder du nimmst deine sieben Zwetschgen, viel ist es wahrlich nicht und gehst mit deiner einen Rute einfach dahin, wo der Fisch ist.

Was kommt besser?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch ein paar Old- und Youngtimer, die ich nicht fische.



Ist was Interessantes für uns Ükels dabei?
Die Frage geht natürlich an alle mit Überbeständen.

Ich verkaufe ja immer was ich nicht in Benutzung habe(totes Kapital = nutzlos).
Allein hier im AB über 100 Ruten in den Jahren(und bei ebay sicher ebenso viele)....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Was ich bisher in den Videos gesehen habe war immer die gleiche Rute mit einer alten Achsrolle.


Einerseits kann es Show sein, und er verarscht uns nur ein bischen. Bei einem exzentrischen Briten ja nicht so undenkbar.

Andererseits nehme ich aus nun einigen der derartigen geschauten Videos auf, dass
1) Er an sehr begrenzten eher gleichförmigen kleinen Gewässer angelt, Fluss oder Teich ohne (Weit-)Wurfprobleme und besondere Fieslichkeiten, keine Talsperren oder große Ströme. Z.B. Mario, der angelt sehr effektiv an der Weser mit wenig Gerät, wie von ihm hier aufgelistet, aber schon deutlich mehr.
2) Er die Methoden ob Grund oder Pose recht schwer sich mit einer Rute dort erledigen lassen. Hab ich früher auch müssen mit meiner ersten Friedfisch Tele 3,8m, oder wie Andal mit seiner Tele Allround 360 beschreibt.
3) Er einfach Zeit mitbringt, das ist eines der wichtigsten Grundstoffe zum Fischerfolg, ein Teil einer speziellen Lebensphilosophie und Umstände.

Das 3) kann ich persönlich nicht wirklich teilen, ich will jeden Einwurf und alle 10 Sek. einen Biss, es soll kurzweilig sein, und gerne nach 1-2h wieder nach Hause, um auch anderen Geschäften nachzugehen. Nur so bleibt das oft Angeln gehen verträglich.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die älteren Sachen haben schon was. ...


Ganz deiner Meinung. Wenn die älteren Sachen in Ordnung sind, kann man genauso die Fische landen, wie mit den modernen Sachen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei Ruten fällr mir ein, dass ich heute Zuwachs bekam und gleich mal kurz am Flüsschen war zum Testen.

Bilder kommen gleich(muss ich vom Handy machen)..


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sah es aus als in ankam....






Der erste Fisch mit der neuen Rute...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und dann kam der Sturm. Wellen am Flüsschen wie an der Ostsee...






Aber ein richtiger Tester ließ sich auch noch blicken. Danach hab ich wieder eingepackt da keine vernünftige Bissanzeige möglich war....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die 9ft. Vertex Carp Feeder liegt mir richtig gut - besser als die hübschere Acolyte.
Aber das ist eine rein persönliche Empfindung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sah es aus als in ankam....
> Anhang anzeigen 343705
> 
> 
> Der erste Fisch mit der neuen Rute...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343706


Dickes Petri Andreas
_sehr schöne Flossenfärbung ,von der Rute kann ich auf dem Handy jetzt leider nicht so viel erkennen 

LG Michael _


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sah es aus als in ankam....
> Anhang anzeigen 343705
> 
> 
> Der erste Fisch mit der neuen Rute...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343706


Ein dickes Petri,nette Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Du hockst am kleinen Fluss, so richtig aufgerödelt, denn es könnte ja...! Aber es beisst nicht. Umziehen? Oh nö, all das ganze Gelumpe, noch weiter vom Auto weg?
> 
> Oder du nimmst deine sieben Zwetschgen, viel ist es wahrlich nicht und gehst mit deiner einen Rute einfach dahin, wo der Fisch ist.
> 
> Was kommt besser?


Beides! 

Wenn die Stelle unsicher bzw. unklare Verhältnisse bietet, also nicht sowieso absolut top ist, dann muss man sich vorher geplant anders aufstellen, also nicht gleich mit der ganzen Campingausrüstung und Rutenausstellung ans Wasser machen.
Als Friedfischer sind wir meist am Herlocken der Fische, das ist eine feine Sache gegen das Herumsuchen! Im Fluss klappt das oft gut mit dem Herlocken, aber nicht immer.
Gutes Futteral mit robusten schnellen Reißverschlüssen, als Kompromiss dann auf-/abbautechnisch-superschnelle Teleruten, etwas derart wie eine geomas Eimer-Trage, für mich besonders ein Miltec-Rucksack, nur ein kleines Futtereimerchen, damit lässt sich einiges mitnehmen, ohne auf die Mobilität u. Bequemlichkeit zu verzichten.

2tlg und noch mehr 3tlg Steckruten sind, was das Auf- und Abbauen betrifft, echt nachteilig, zu mehreren mitgeführten Ruten in der Tat mobil-behindernd.
Ich finde Steckruten bis 4m viel schöner, optisch wie beim angeln, aber die gute alte Teleruten-Konstruktion glänzt mit ihren Vorzügen der Einfachheit eben bis heute.
Deswegen brauche ich da auch beides von, Steck wie Tele, was die Rutenzahl von ehemals unter 50 nur Teleruten drastisch erhöht hatte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe ja immer was ich nicht in Benutzung habe(totes Kapital = nutzlos).
> Allein hier im AB über 100 Ruten in den Jahren(und bei ebay sicher ebenso viele)....


Du machst das gut, bist mir ein Vorbild! 
Auch wenn ich erstmal einige^ zu mir in Pflege genommen habe. Aber das wird alles passend gerichtet ...


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die 9ft. Vertex Carp Feeder liegt mir richtig gut - besser als die hübschere Acolyte.
> Aber das ist eine rein persönliche Empfindung.


Cool !
Hatte ich persönlich noch nicht in der Hand, sieht aber sehr gut aus! 
Glückwunsch zum Kauf 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 57 Einsatzbereit, eingestaubte auch noch welche, 1 Oldtimer in der Werkstatt. Eindeutig zu viele Spinnruten.


Gut wenn jeder seinen eigenen Angeladen hat..


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach goldig, wie der Angler seine Kaufwut verteidigt und zu rechtfertigen versucht. Ist doch auch richtig so. Aber versucht doch wenigstens mal minimalistisch zu denken!


Unbedingt!
Minimalismus rockt, aber wenn es um Konsumverweigerung geht, ist der Freizeitspaß außen vor. Da wird die Kohle mit beiden Händen zum Fenster rausgeworfen.

Dafür habe ich bestimmt schon drei Jahre keine Klamotten mehr gekauft, von ein paar Socken und Schlüppern abgesehen.

Ein minimalistischer Ansatz bei der Auswahl des Geräts ist dagegen schon wieder ziemlich cool. Ich habe es heute wieder festgestellt, mehr als eine Rute ist eigentlich kontraproduktiv, ich werde unkonzentriert und hektisch - genau das Gegenteil von dem, was die Angelei bezwecken soll. Mit nur einer Kombi plus Tasche genieße ich das Ganze viel mehr (und fange wahrscheinlich auch nicht weniger).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du machst das gut, bist mir ein Vorbild!
> Auch wenn ich erstmal einige^ zu mir in Pflege genommen habe. Aber das wird alles passend gerichtet ...




Was erstmal in deinen Katakomben verschwunden ist, lässt du nie wieder raus - sei ehrlich......
Wie sagte unser guter Freund(Arndt) einst so schön? Du bist der Horter von Angelruten?
Und Gerlinger ist froh dass du jedes Jahr die Sonderliste abräumst und ihn vor der Pleite bewahrst.


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> So, heute gab es einen kurzen aber ereignisreichen Ansitz, leider am Vereinsweiher, da unsere Bäche noch gesperrt sind.
> Ziel war es 1. ein leichtes Ledger Link Rig zu probieren und 2. mal einen anderen Fisch als Karpfen zu fangen.
> 
> 1. Ging in die Hose. Der in Böen stürmische Wind hat mir dermaßen in die Schnur geweht, dass der Ledger Link (4 SSG und ein BB Blei) gewandert ist, für eine vernünftige Bissanzeige hätte die Schnur halbwegs Spannung haben müssen, das war aber unmöglich.
> 
> 2. Ging ebenfalls in die Hose! Feederrute, 12er Haken mit drei Maden: Karpfen! Nichts Großes, ungefähr 45cm.  Auf 16er gewechselt und nur eine Made oder Made+Caster aufgepiekst: lauter Fehlbisse und wahrscheinlich eine Menge verpasste Bisse weil die Rute wegen des Windes mehrmals fast vom Halter geflogen ist und permanent gewippt und gezittert hat.
> 
> Wieder gewechselt, diesmal auf einen 14er mit Hundefutter (geklaut von Jule, die halbsoften Platinum-Pellets). Der Feeder war wahrscheinlich kaum am Grund angekommen, als ein heftiger Biss folgte. Der Drill zog sich etwas hin und beim Herausheben ist der Kescherstab mittig durchgebrochen, meine Schuld - ich war einfach zu rabiat. Erneut ein Karpfen, nicht so groß wie er sich angefühlt hat, glatt 50cm.
> Danach habe ich nochmals mit kleinen Haken und Maden probiert, konnte aber wieder einige Bisse nicht verwandeln. Vorm Zusammenpacken, weil noch eine Handvoll Futter übrig war, wurde erneut ein 14er angebunden mit einem halben Platinum-Pellet am Haar und erneut kam der Biss unmittelbar nach dem Wurf. Dieser Drill sollte sich eine Viertelstunde hinziehen...der Fisch zog viele Meter Schnur ab und drehte immer wieder Runden quer durch den See, ich hatte ein bisschen Bammel wegen der 0,18 Leine. Hat aber gehalten und irgendwann lag ein schöner Schuppi gefaltet im abgebrochenen und viel zu kleinen Kescher. 72cm = PB!
> 
> Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass es neben Rotauge und -feder, Ukel und eben massenhaft Karpfen keine anderen Fische in dem Weiher gibt. Keine Schleien, keine großen Brassen, keine Giebel. Schade eigentlich, aber egal, nächste Woche sind die Bäche wieder offen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343693
> Anhang anzeigen 343694


Dickes Petri Dir


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die 9ft. Vertex Carp Feeder liegt mir richtig gut - besser als die hübschere Acolyte.
> Aber das ist eine rein persönliche Empfindung.


Ich verstehe das mit der Kürze ja nicht so richtig. 

Aber ich habe hier auch noch was zum ausführen und testen, meine Frau als Rotaugenliebhaberin in Spezialmethode (eher wie Mormyschka) ist lange daran schuld.
Feinste recht teure Minipicker in 7ft und 8ft sind vorhanden, damit kann ich ja mal an einfachen Uferstellen probieren, was da so mit geht.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sah es aus als in ankam....
> Anhang anzeigen 343705
> 
> 
> Der erste Fisch mit der neuen Rute...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343706


Ein herzliches Petri in den Hohen Norden, da hst du die neue Rute aber sauber eingeweiht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das mit der Kürze ja nicht so richtig.
> 
> Aber ich habe hier auch noch was zum ausführen und testen, meine Frau als Rotaugenliebhaberin in Spezialmethode (eher wie Mormyschka) ist lange daran schuld.
> Feinste recht teure Minipicker in 7ft und 8ft sind vorhanden, damit kann ich ja mal an einfachen Uferstellen probieren, was da so mit geht.




Mach das ruhig mal.
Mit ner kürzeren Picker/Feeder ist man weitaus schneller in der Reaktion. Gerade für Plötzen ist das vorteilhaft.

An großen Strömen kann ich den Hang zu langen Feeerruten ja noch halbwegs verstehen(um aufrecht stehend viel Schnur aus dem Wasser zu halten) aber im Stillwasser und an kleinen Flüssen sind 9 oder 10ft. Ruten völlig ausreichend und viel handlicher.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dann kam der Sturm. Wellen am Flüsschen wie an der Ostsee...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343707
> 
> 
> Aber ein richtiger Tester ließ sich auch noch blicken. Danach hab ich wieder eingepackt da keine vernünftige Bissanzeige möglich war....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343708


Auch hier ein dickes Petrl


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und Gerlinger ist froh dass du jedes Jahr die Sonderliste abräumst und ihn vor der Pleite bewahrst.


Das ist nun aber vorbei, der hat nichts mehr für mich, bzw. es ist alles schon in merklich besser da.
Das gleiche bei meinem nächsten örtlichen Angelhändler (Garagen-Tante-Emma) mit echt guten Preisen und ungeheuren Altbeständen.
Alles was ich wollte, hab ich ihm weggekauft, alles was ich nicht wollte, blieb stehen.
Was soll ich da jetzt noch machen? 

Wird schwierig für die Händler.

Interessant ist auch, dass ich vorher anscheinend *zuwenig* auf einmal gekauft habe, das klingt erstmal merkwürdig, ist aber so, ähnlich auch wie bei Kleidung.
Ich hatte gerade mal für oben im Überschlag gerechnet, ich hatte in den letzten Jahren 29 Lexa-Spin gekauft und nun einmal die Riege hindurch umgebaut und intensiv geangelt, gute Erlebnisse mit gehabt.
Effekt:  Ich habe zu jedem möglichen Rutenangebot mindestens eine (bzw. doppelt oder mehrfach) erheblich bessere Rute schon im Bestand, eben auch wundersuperleicht.
Nun sind die auch noch erwiesen fischig, ich habe feinst-abgestuft wunderbare Ruten, und es war gar nicht so teuer dank der günstigen Ausverkaufsangebote, 50 statt 150 und andere vergleichbare zu 300.
Die Anzahl weiterer benötigter Spinruten geht auf 0, die reine Neugierde u. Sammerleidenschaft wie bei einer einzigen Shimano-Reihe ist sehr gebremst.
Was soll ich da jetzt noch machen? 

Zwei Dogmen in der Neudefinition:
- Das Universum scheint doch endlich zu sein.
- Man kann genug Ruten haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach goldig, wie der Angler seine Kaufwut verteidigt und zu rechtfertigen versucht. Ist doch auch richtig so. Aber versucht doch wenigstens mal minimalistisch zu denken!


Wozu? Reicht wenn du es machst


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Vertex-Testern, lieber Professore! 

Ist die 9ft Vertex Carp Feeder aktionsmäßig der Puddle Chucker näher oder der Acolyte Plus?
Die ältere Series7-Reihe finde ich, was Ausstattung betrifft (das praktische Sleeve, mitgelieferte Spitzen, Machart des Korkgriffes) attraktiver als die neuen Serien, aber sind die Neuen denn in Sachen Aktion und/oder Gewicht besser?


----------



## Jason

Petri @Professor Tinca Ja, der Himmel sieht goldig aus, aber der Wind mit zum Teil starken Böen ist ätzend. Gratuliere dir zum Neuzugang. Schönes Teil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist was Interessantes für uns Ükels dabei?


Eher nicht! Meist handelt es sich um Ruten, die es geschafft haben, auch während meiner Nichtanglerzeit bei all den Umzügen nicht verloren zu gehen. Ruten, an denen Erinnerungen hängen. Die mag ich nicht weiterreichen. Ansonsten gehen weniger hochpreisige Ruten nach einigen Jahren an die Jugendabteilung eines Vereins. 
Edit: ein herzliches Petri an Dich, lieber Prof. Ein schöner Dickkopf.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Mescalero: Wow, was für schöne Fische, die Du aus eurem Vereinsweiher gezaubert hast. Petri, dazu. Der Schuppi ist ein Traum.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Vertex-Testern, lieber Professore!
> 
> Ist die 9ft Vertex Carp Feeder aktionsmäßig der Puddle Chucker näher oder der Acolyte Plus?
> Die ältere Series7-Reihe finde ich, was Ausstattung betrifft (das praktische Sleeve, mitgelieferte Spitzen, Machart des Korkgriffes) attraktiver als die neuen Serien, aber sind die Neuen denn in Sachen Aktion und/oder Gewicht besser?




Die Vertex ist der Puddle Chucker ähnlich aber etwas dünner und leichter. Ist ja auch nur 9ft. lang.
Während die Acolyte eine recht straffe/harte Parabolik aufweist, rollen sowohl die Puddle als auch dien Vertex von der Spitze an bei Belastung sauber runter durch den ganzen Blank ohne kohlefaserrutentypisch irgendwann komplett zuzumachen.

Einwandfrei für mein Empfinden.

Mit der Ausstattung hast du natürlich recht.
Bei der Vertex ist nur noch son Standardstofflappenüberzieherdings dabei und nichtmal Rutenbänder.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eher nicht! Meist handelt es sich um Ruten, die es geschafft haben, auch während meiner Nichtanglerzeit bei all den Umzügen nicht verloren zu gehen. Ruten, an denen Erinnerungen hängen. Die mag ich nicht weiterreichen. Ansonsten gehen weniger hochpreisige Ruten nach einigen Jahren an die Jugendabteilung eines Vereins.
> Edit: ein herzliches Petri an Dich, lieber Prof. Ein schöner Dickkopf.


Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Viele Ruten werde ich an unsere Jugend weiter geben wo sie gebraucht werden. Aber unser Verein verzeichnet zur Zeit keine Jugendliche. Heute kam erst eine Kündigung eines älteren Herren rein. Wir werden als weniger, als mehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

So, heute mal 3std am See gewesen... 
Erst ging nix... 

Dann hab ich einen direkt vorm Ufer verloren.
Hatte zwei Bisse auf meine Pose mot Köderfisch... aber trotz Warten war nix dran.


Aber ws geht ja um Friedfisch. 
Es kamen 30min mit 4 Fischen, hier der Größte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil!
Immer noch besser als nix.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - danke! 
Irgendwann muß ich die Drennan-Reihen nochmals gründlich begrabbeln, auf der diesjährigen Stippermesse war diesbezüglich nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> So, heute mal 3std am See gewesen...
> Erst ging nix...
> 
> Dann hab ich einen direkt vorm Ufer verloren.
> Hatte zwei Bisse auf meine Pose mot Köderfisch... aber trotz Warten war nix dran.
> 
> 
> Aber ws geht ja um Friedfisch.
> Es kamen 30min mit 4 Fischen, hier der Größte.
> Anhang anzeigen 343719


Ist doch schön! 
Wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri !
Schönes Foto! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Vertex ist der Puddle Chucker ähnlich aber etwas dünner und leichter. Ist ja auch nur 9ft. lang.
> Während die Acolyte eine recht straffe/harte Parabolik aufweist, rollen sowohl die Puddle als auch dien Vertex von der Spitze an bei Belastung sauber runter durch den ganzen Blank ohne kohlefaserrutentypisch irgendwann komplett zuzumachen.
> 
> Einwandfrei für mein Empfinden.
> 
> Mit der Ausstattung hast du natürlich recht.
> Bei der Vertex ist nur noch son Standardstofflappenüberzieherdings dabei und nichtmal Rutenbänder.


Ich persönlich fische gerne mit der Acolyte ,mit der Parabolik hast du allerdings Recht! 
Würde sogar allgemein behaupten, das ganze WG ist eher ein wenig nach oben verschoben, dafür hat Sie schon gut Rückrad 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> So, heute mal 3std am See gewesen...
> Erst ging nix...
> 
> Dann hab ich einen direkt vorm Ufer verloren.
> Hatte zwei Bisse auf meine Pose mot Köderfisch... aber trotz Warten war nix dran.
> 
> 
> Aber ws geht ja um Friedfisch.
> Es kamen 30min mit 4 Fischen, hier der Größte.
> Anhang anzeigen 343719


Ein dickes Petri,schöne Fotos.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - danke!
> Irgendwann muß ich die Drennan-Reihen nochmals gründlich begrabbeln, auf der diesjährigen Stippermesse war diesbezüglich nichts zu sehen.


Mensch Geo, du hast doch schon so viele Ruten. 
Na ja, der eine sammelt Briefmarken und der andere......, ihr wisst schon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, heute ist Kurzarbeit die ich dazu genutzt habe, mal wieder in meinem Rutenwald zu schauen, was da so alles vorhanden ist. Dabei bin ich auf 38 Ruten im mehr oder weniger aktiven Dienst gestoßen. Davon sind 16 lupenreine Friedfischruten. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Old- und Youngtimer, die ich nicht fische. Wie sieht das bei Euch eigentlich aus, wie viele Ruten habt ihr im Dienst?



Weiß ich nicht, aber unter 100.
Solange es nicht mehr als 100 sind, ist für mich alles gut, man muß bedenken dass wir ja zu zweit angeln...


----------



## geomas

Irgendwann werde ich sicher noch mal eine gute Bolo von vermutlich 6m antesten. Hat aber jetzt keine Priorität.

Was mich momentan reizen würde wären zum einen eine schöne, schlanke 2teilige 12ft-Posenrute zum Koppeln mit der Pin.
Die wäre zusammen mit einem absoluten Minimum an Kleinkram für „ich gehe noch mal für 2 Stunden an den Teich”-Einsätze gedacht.
Ein Duplongriff wäre für mich in diesem Fall nicht akzeptabel. Sollte wirklich eine schöne, klassische Rute sein.
Bei dieser hier https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/rods-en...valley-12ft-2-piece-specialist-float-rod.html finde ich den Griff nicht so schön.

Eine sauschnelle und gleichzeitig zarte Picker von 3+m (plusminus ein paar cm) würde mich auch noch interessieren. Für die reine Angelei auf Plötz und Co.
Meine existierenden Ruten sind dafür minimal zu kurz oder von der Länger her okay, dafür aber zu schwer oder zu langsam.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das mit der Kürze ja nicht so richtig.
> 
> Aber ich habe hier auch noch was zum ausführen und testen, meine Frau als Rotaugenliebhaberin in Spezialmethode (eher wie Mormyschka) ist lange daran schuld.
> Feinste recht teure Minipicker in 7ft und 8ft sind vorhanden, damit kann ich ja mal an einfachen Uferstellen probieren, was da so mit geht.



Das kann einen  Heidenspaß machen - ist ein nochmals direkteres Fischen als mit längeren Ruten.
Vielleicht „hakst Du Dich beim Probieren selbst” - im übertragenen Sinne.

Eventuell probiere ich an den feinen und feinsten Pickern auch mal Mono mit weniger Dehnung (Geflecht möcte ich hier nicht).
Was man nicht vergessen sollte: meiner Meinung nach sind alle aktuellen Ruten stärker von der Aktion her als frühere feinste Carbon-Picker.


----------



## Slappy

Ihr habt hier Sorgen..... 
Ich habe 4 Ruten wovon eine kaputt ist....  OK, ich hab auch erst seit einem Jahr die Erlaubnis zu angeln und keinen von dem 8ch den Bestand geerbt habe. Gebt mir noch 3-5 Jahre und es sieht wahrscheinlich ganz anders aus. 

Und nicht zu vergessen, Petri an die erfolgreichen unter euch


----------



## Andal

*# Gedankenspiel...*

Wenn man all das Geld, das man je für Angelzeug ausgegeben hat, auf einem Haufen hätte, aber kein Angelzeug mehr. Was man da alles einkaufen würde!?


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> *# Gedankenspiel...*
> 
> Wenn man all das Geld, das man je für Angelzeug ausgegeben hat, auf einem Haufen hätte, aber kein Angelzeug mehr. Was man da alles einkaufen würde!?


...auf jeden Fall hätte man einen echten Stress. Denn man würde alles wollen. Sofort. Auf einen Schlag, denn man wäre ja quasi nackt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du danach aus dem Laden gehst, dann wird dir ein roter Teppich ausgerollt.


----------



## Andal

Einige Artikel würden, mich jedenfalls, in eine echte Not bringen, weil es die ja lange nicht mehr gibt, ich sie aber sehr liebe. Vor allem ein paar Rollen würde ich sehr nachtrauern. Teilweise aus technischen Gründen, teilweise auch, weil sie mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen sind.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall hätte man einen echten Stress. Denn man würde alles wollen. Sofort. Auf einen Schlag, denn man wäre ja quasi nackt.



Modernes Gerät wäre kein Problem. Mit je einer Quivertip- und Posenrute plus Rollen könnte ich prima überbrücken. 
Problem wären die alten Ruten und Rollen. Vieles davon gibts ja höchst selten auf dem „sichtbaren Markt” (also abseits vom „Geschiebe unter Sammlern”).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man all das Geld, das man je für Angelzeug ausgegeben hat, auf einem Haufen hätte, aber kein Angelzeug mehr. Was man da alles einkaufen würde!?


Einfache Entscheidung für mich: 

Angelzeug!
Aber wahrscheinlich mit der über die Jahre immer mehr gewonnenen Erfahrung würde man zentrierter und genauer einkaufen.



Andal schrieb:


> Einige Artikel würden, mich jedenfalls, in eine echte Not bringen, weil es die ja lange nicht mehr gibt, ich sie aber sehr liebe. Vor allem ein paar Rollen würde ich sehr nachtrauern. Teilweise aus technischen Gründen, teilweise auch, weil sie mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen sind.


Das ist eigentlich unvorstellbar, eben weil man viele Dinge nicht mehr kaufen kann, oder wieder 20 Jahre hinterher suchen müsste.
Ne, davon würde würde ich etliches nicht gegen normales Geld wieder eintauschen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Modernes Gerät wäre kein Problem. Mit je einer Quivertip- und Posenrute plus Rollen könnte ich prima überbrücken.
> Problem wären die alten Ruten und Rollen. Vieles davon gibts ja höchst selten auf dem „sichtbaren Markt” (also abseits vom „Geschiebe unter Sammlern”).


Genau, das neueste wäre das mit den geringsten Bedenken.

Dass der Gebrauchtmarkt anfängt nachzulassen, dass die wenigen Exemplare immer teurer in den Himmel schießen, dass deren Zustände oft schon abturnend sind, weil man was zum nutzen will, nicht noch ein Total-Restaurationsprojekt reinholen, das macht es fortwährend schwieriger.

Sammler-Community und Ringtausch hört sich fein an!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwann werde ich sicher noch mal eine gute Bolo von vermutlich 6m antesten. Hat aber jetzt keine Priorität.


Schau dir erstmal die (länger verbleibende) von Andi an, und dann hätte ich da auch was meinungsbildendes.
Am besten ist Fremdruten richtig angeln können, jedenfalls sofern die Zeit reicht, auch kurz ist manchmal schon sehr toll.

Ich verdanke 2mal anderen Anglern sehr wichtige Kontakte mit interessantem Kohlefaserstoff, und erst danach so richtig real angefixt und ein paar Nächte überschlafen hab ich dann zugeschlagen. Das war top und 100% richtig!



geomas schrieb:


> Was mich momentan reizen würde wären zum einen eine schöne, schlanke 2teilige 12ft-Posenrute zum Koppeln mit der Pin.


Eine mit der Länge 13ft halte ich für Posenfischen sinnvoller und universeller, du bist ja auch an Flüssen und Kanälen unterwegs.
Mit einer CenterPin sowieso in der Länge richtig, gerade noch leichtgewichtig genug, andererseits mit der notwendigen Länge fürs angeln u. "ausbringen" ohne Stationärrolle.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> *# Gedankenspiel...*
> 
> Wenn man all das Geld, das man je für Angelzeug ausgegeben hat, auf einem Haufen hätte, aber kein Angelzeug mehr. Was man da alles einkaufen würde!?



Jedenfalls wäre bei mir nix von Balzer dabei


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich unvorstellbar, eben weil man viele Dinge nicht mehr kaufen kann, oder wieder 20 Jahre hinterher suchen müsste.


Ein solches Beispiel ist die *D.A.M. Quick A-Head (100 - 400).* Die war, vermutlich ob ihres Aussehens und ihrer Marke, nie ein Hot Seller. Aber ich liebe diese Rolle sehr. Komischerweise wurde diese kleine Serie auch nie billiger, weil sie irgendwo einstaubte. Ich kann mich heute noch dafür verfluchen, dass ich seinerzeit nicht umfangreicher eingekauft habe - und da konnte ich es noch.


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wäre bei mir nix von Balzer dabei



Alle drei Balzer-Ruten in meinem Bestand sind gut bis absolut top.
 - meine erste Schwingspitzrute (Balzer Magna Silver Leger oder so) - prima Aktion, einzig die Teilung mag ich nicht
 - die Edition 1 Winkle Picker ist „toppi” wie die Niederländer sagen würden - ne erstklassige Rute, die den Verglich mit aktuellen Ruten nicht scheuen muß
 - ne leichte Meeresrute mit seltsamem Namen - die war ist vom Gebrauchswert her super und war ihren Preis auf jeden Fall wert


----------



## Andal

Balzerruten aus den 90ern kannst du aber auch beim besten Willen nicht mit dem vergleichen, was heute unter der Vorgabe, ein kopftuchtragender Seeräuber mit religiösem Wahn hätte sie "entwickelt".


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wäre bei mir nix von Balzer dabei


Von Balzer ...
da gab es mal einige preiswürdige Rutenserien namens Magna (Silver Princess Matrix Miracle MX9 usw.).
Die waren recht gut, vor allem robust, Vielschichtenblanks mit Kreuz u. Quer, wie heute wieder gerne gebraut.
Tolle Seatrout Rutenblanks von 3,10m /  3,15m und Universalrutenblanks 3,60m dabei, die auch hier im Thread-Fischthemengebiet immer noch sehr passen täten.

Leider sind die nach heutigen Maßstäben hoffnungslos schlecht beringt, vollkommen verfettet, was die aufgebaute Belastung betrifft.  Ein Grundproblem sehr vieler älterer Ruten nach den alten Vorstellungen, wie sie z.B. immer noch in CMWs Rutenbau-Heft stehen. Das geht heute eklatant anders.

Ich habe meine interessanten als Umbauprojekte eingemottet, wüßte da für einige brutale Anwendungen wie Nachtangeln und so keine neuen besser geeigneten.
Die Edition Serien waren mit deutlich zu teuer und oft bruchempfindlich, mit verbreiteten Beschwerden vieler am Wasser getroffener Angler begleitet. Das waren eher Neu- u. Experimentalserien ggü. den Magna.

Rollen? Balzerrollen gebraucht waren mal ein paar Tage (nur) im Haus.
Was ernsthaftes gab es bei denen nicht.


----------



## Andal

Die letzte positiv erwähnenswerte Rolle aus dem Hause Balzer war die Mitchell 300, als Mitchell noch vom Auerhahn vertrieben wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jepp, wobei ich nicht weiß wann die Mitchell abgegeben haben. Meine Daiwa Silver waren um 1978 noch im Balzerkatalog mit aufgeführt, die wären noch weiter oben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal kurz gesucht:
1952: Hanns Balzer arbeitet von Anfang an mit den Besten: MITCHELL, MEPPS und PLATIL.
1962: Exklusivvertrieb von Mitchell Produkten in Deutschland
1971: Exklusivvertrieb von Daiwa Produkten in Deutschland.

_*Dieter Balzer:* In den 80er Jahren hatten wir dann Sorge, dass die ein oder andere internationale Marke sich für andere Vertriebswege entscheidet und wir so in ein wirtschaftliches Problem kommen könnten. Daher haben wir die Eigenmarke stark fokussiert und uns Ende der 80er Jahre von den Fremdmarken getrennt._





__





						Timeline
					






					www.balzer.de
				











						70-Jahre BALZER: Das große Interview - BLINKER
					

70-Jahre Balzer: Das Unternehmen Balzer besteht schon seit der Nachkriegszeit und feiert sein großes Jubiläum. Geschäftsführer Dieter Balzer hat Matthias Six im großen Interview verraten, wie Firmen immer noch wachsen können und welche Höhen und Tiefen es durchlaufen hat.




					www.blinker.de
				







__





						Balzer
					

Mein Förderer der Angelgerätehersteller BALZER Das Team aus der Sicht des Unternehmens Das Team Österreich leistet in unserem Unternehmen wertvolle Mitarbe...




					www.michael-komuczki.com


----------



## geomas

In der letzten Box von tacklebox.co.uk waren unter anderem Meat-Screws:






...wirklich klein und recht filigran, wobei die Drahtstärke auf ein gewisses Maß an Stabilität hindeutet
Die sind in „small” noch etwas kleiner als die Meat Screws von Korum.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> In der letzten Box von tacklebox.co.uk waren unter anderem Meat-Screws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wirklich klein und recht filigran, wobei die Drahtstärke auf ein gewisses Maß an Stabilität hindeutet
> Die sind in „small” noch etwas kleiner als die Meat Screws von Korum.


Und mit den Fuzzeldingern soll Luncheon Meat einen Wurf besser übertehen?


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben wieder einmal, Petri zu der ansehnlichen Strecke @geomas !
> 
> Wenn es passt, fotografiere bitte mal die Montage. Das ist wohl einfacher als eine Beschreibung. Vermutlich ein Helicopter Rig, wie die Karpfenleute es nennen würden, nur ohne Wirbel?




Hier ist ein symbolisches Bild, leider kommt die Sehne nicht so gut rüber, hätte dicke bunte Mono nehmen sollen:





Fixed Paternoster oder
Feste Seitenarm-Montage

(beschrieben so oder ähnlich auch von Andal in der Grundangel-Fibel)

Ich binde direkt in die Hauptschnur eine große Schlaufe, 30cm oder wenig mehr lang ist ein guter Startpunkt.
Die Schlaufe wird dann aufgeschnitten - an das kurze Ende („Blei-Seitenarm”) kommt ein Dropshot-Blei (dann gerne ein Überhandknoten ans Ende der Schnur) von meist 5-10g, ans andere und längere Ende wird der Haken direkt angeknotet.

Zum Angeln im Teich mit der Swingtip (meist 0,18-0,20er Hauptschnur) ist der Haken meist ein Drennan Wide Gape Specialist um Größe 12 oder ein vergleichbares Modell. Dann nehme ich bevorzugt den Palomarknoten.

Zum Angeln im Fluß (zuletzt gerne mit der Stroft GTM in 0,14 oder 0,16mm) mit leichten Quivertipruten (Picker, Bomb, Light Feeder) schwanken Haken-Größe und -Modell stark - hängt in erster Linie vom Köder ab. Für Breadpunch waren zuletzt große, dünndrahtige Modelle wie ein 8er LS-1810B oder 10er LS-2210B und ähnliche Haken erste Wahl.


Ab und an binde ich auch Vorfachmaterial direkt an den „langen Seitenarm” und an das Vorfach dann direkt den Haken.
Als Verbindungsknoten nehme ich seit einiger Zeit dern Figure-of-Eight-Knoten (weiß gerade nicht den dt. Namen dafür). 
Ist ein kleiner, kompakter Knoten, schnell zu binden und er hält prima.


Nachteil dieser Montage generell ist die Tendenz zum Verdrallen der Schnur. 
Da ich meist auf kürzeste und kurze Distanzen damit angele ist das für mich kein ganz großes Problem.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Und mit den Fuzzeldingern soll Luncheon Meat einen Wurf besser übertehen?



Soll! 

Laut Packung für Luncheon meat, Cat food (sowas fasse ich nicht an oder sollte ich???), Paste, Floating Crust & soft Particles.
Ist die kleinste Größe, bin gespannt, obs funktioniert (Motto: „Screw it on and whack it out!”).


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Soll!
> 
> Laut Packung für Luncheon meat, Cat food (sowas fasse ich nicht an oder sollte ich???), Paste, Floating Crust & soft Particles.
> Ist die kleinste Größe, bin gespannt, obs funktioniert (Motto: „Screw it on and whack it out!”).


Wenn man die "Riesenportionen" ansieht, die diese Screws wohl halten, kannst du auch den Haken ins Gelee vom Katzenfutter tunken.

Wobei das Katzenfutter aus der Dose sich gut in Teigen macht. Zum Mantschen sind Gummihandschuhe angezeigt. Es riecht doch etwas streng.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man die "Riesenportionen" ansieht, die diese Screws wohl halten, kannst du auch den Haken ins Gelee vom Katzenfutter tunken.
> 
> Wobei das Katzenfutter aus der Dose sich gut in Teigen macht. Zum Mantschen sind Gummihandschuhe angezeigt. Es riecht doch etwas streng.



Na, es stellt sich ja auch die Frage, ob man einen Spam-Block von doppelter Streichholzschachtelgröße in die Hauptströmung ballert oder ein Tulip-Stück wenig größer als ein Kniffel-Würfel sanft hinauspendelt.

Praktisch könnten die gezeigten „Stay Put Hair Riggers” auch für weichere Pellets von etwa 8-10mm sein. Ich muß mal etwas experimentieren damit.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Na, es stellt sich ja auch die Frage, ob man einen Spam-Block von doppelter Streichholzschachtelgröße in die Hauptströmung ballert oder ein Tulip-Stück wenig größer als ein Kniffel-Würfel sanft hinauspendelt.
> 
> Praktisch könnten die gezeigten „Stay Put Hair Riggers” auch für weichere Pellets von etwa 8-10mm sein. Ich muß mal etwas experimentieren damit.


Wenn man kleine Würfel eh nur auspendelt, dann tut es auch der nackte Haken im Fleisch.

Aber teste sie bitte mal aus. Am Ende bringen sie ja doch was!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

[Moin Jungs, Juhuu, ein Stück Normalität ist zurück. Nach über fünf Wochen fahre ich das erste Mal wieder mit dem Zug zur Arbeit! Da passt es doch, dass gestern die neue F&F kam. Ich liebe es, im Zug zu lesen.
Und ein Dankeschön für Eure Bereitschaft, etwas über Eure Rutenbestände zu verraten, möchte ich auch noch loswerden. Gut zu wissen, nicht der einzige zu sein, der mehrere Dutzend Ruten für völlig normal und notwendig hält. Euch allen einen guten Start in diesen Mittwoch.


----------



## Racklinger

OMG ich staune über solche Rutenbestände. Bei mir ist es eher ein lichtes Rutenwäldchen. Bei mir sind es 8 Ruten zur Zeit:
3x Teleskopruten (2x von Cormoran, 1 wird aktiv genutzt, und noch eine alte grüne Spinnrute ich glaube von DAM)
1x Matchrute von Daiwa
1x Spinnrute von Daiwa (ist aber mehr fürs Posen-Angeln gedacht bei begrenztem Raum)
2x Feederrute (1x LightFeeder von Browning, 1x Medium Feeder von Daiwa)
Dazu 3 Rollen der Ninja A Serie, 1 Rolle Balzer Alegra MLF und 1 Rolle Cormoran (weiss der Geier wie die grad heisst)

Am Wochenende kommt noch eine Browning Black Magic in 4,20 fürs Donau-Angeln hinzu, die wird mit einer Crosscast 5000 S gepaart. 

Dass ist auch der Grund, warum ich mir die beiden Brownings noch zugelegt habe/werde. Ich hatte keinen Bock mehr ständig die Daiwa Feederrute umzubauen zwischen Donau und Altwasser. Am Anfang hatte ich auch die Idee vom Minimalismus, deswegen 1 Rute für Fluss und Stillwasser. Aber mittlerweile will ich mir die richtige Rute schnappen und einpacken und nicht erst eine halbe Stunde Gerödel zusammenstellen.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Danke für die Erklärung zur Grundmontage, man kann alles gut erkennen.
Ich habe mal ein Video von Jörg Ovens gesehen, in dem er so etwas benutzt hat. Die stressfreie Montage ohne Wirbel, Stopper usw. fand ich reizvoll und habe sie auch probiert. An der Picker mit 10Gramm, aber bei jedem zweiten Wurf gab es irgendwo eine Schlaufe oder sogar Getüddel und das Vertrauen war dann weg. 
Die klassische Schlaufenmontage ist zwar etwas aufwändiger zu knoten, gefällt mir aber wegen der Zuverlässigkeit letztlich besser.

Nochmals besser in Sachen Anti-Tangle funktioniert der Inline Feeder, man könnte den auch einfach durch eine Bleiolive ersetzen, allerdings scheinen kleinere Fische so ihre Hemmungen zu haben und spucken den Köder sofort aus, wenn sie den Widerstand der Schnur spüren (im Teich, ein ausgiebiges Testen im fließenden Wasser steht noch aus).


----------



## Tricast

@Mescalero : Ich würde mal beim Altmeister schauen was er so vorschlägt.





Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> *# Gedankenspiel...*
> 
> Wenn man all das Geld, das man je für Angelzeug ausgegeben hat, auf einem Haufen hätte, aber kein Angelzeug mehr. Was man da alles einkaufen würde!?



Einen Porsche mit Chaufeur.....


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Einen Porsche mit Chaufeur.....


Chauffeur ? Du würdest auch für dich Angeln lassen ?


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Chauffeur ? Du würdest auch für dich Angeln lassen ?


Nein nur auf und Abbauen....


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Was mich momentan reizen würde wären zum einen eine schöne, schlanke 2teilige 12ft-Posenrute zum Koppeln mit der Pin.
> Die wäre zusammen mit einem absoluten Minimum an Kleinkram für „ich gehe noch mal für 2 Stunden an den Teich”-Einsätze gedacht.
> Ein Duplongriff wäre für mich in diesem Fall nicht akzeptabel. Sollte wirklich eine schöne, klassische Rute sein.



Purist Allround Float, Geo!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> *# Gedankenspiel...*
> 
> Wenn man all das Geld, das man je für Angelzeug ausgegeben hat, auf einem Haufen hätte, aber kein Angelzeug mehr. Was man da alles einkaufen würde!?


Das ist eine spannende Frage. Ich


phirania schrieb:


> Einen Porsche mit Chaufeur.....


Wir haben dein Tackle gesehen - wenn du keine Schätzchen im Keller hast wird es eher ein Gokart 

Ich würde mir die wichtigsten und meistgenutzten Ruten (Avon Quiver Twintip in 12' mit Gewindeendring auf dem avonteil,  14' Matchrute, 3lbs Karpfenrute) händisch aufbauen lassen und mit passenden Rollen ausstatten.  Hierbei wäre natürlich die Yoings Heritage zu nennen, die Daiwa Emcast BR und Penn Battle Lifeliner ad hoc in der näheren Auswahl


----------



## Tricast

Die von Peter Drennan gezeigte Montage hat meines erachtens 2 Vorteile: 1. Ich kann durchbinden und schnell die Vorfachlänge verändern. 2. Wenn ich noch einen Gummistopper montiere ( nach dem Einhänger für den Feeder ) kann ich den Feeder auch als Bolt-Rig montieren, oder eben begrenzt freilaufend.
Also: Gummiperle aufziehen, Einhänger für den Feeder, dann die Perle und dann noch 3 Gummiperlen. Haken anbinden und fertig ist die Montage.
Wenn ich zwischen dem Einhänger und dem Feeder noch ein Stück Schnur schalte und dann als Bolt-Rig fische habe ich eine feste Seitenarm-Montage.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Angeregt durch das minimalistische Bild die Tage von Geo und Eurer Rutendiskussion bin ich mal in mich gegangen. Was gefällt mir am Angeln, was angle ich gern, wie angle ich gern, was würde ich auch mal verwerten wenn es sein müßte, sollte. Mal ganz frei von Werbefilmchen, Blogs und Co. Dabei kam ich irgendwie darauf das mir tatsächlich derzeit 3 Ruten reichen würden. Meine mittlere Barschrute. Da geht alles mit passendem Vorfach. Ob Barsch, Döbel, Hecht. Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler und gut. Für ab und an mal. Für den Winter eine leichte Feeder oder Bombe Rute, zwecks stationären Anbieten. Den Großteil meiner Angelei möchte ich aber entspannt mit der Purist geniessen. Pose und fertig. Stationärrolle und Pin. Allround aufgestellt einfach schauen was kommt. Von der Grundel, über Rotaugen, Döbel, kleinere Karpfen, auch Aale zur Not(klar mit stärkerem FC Vorfach), Barsche,... Ich glaube ich mag in Wirklichkeit dieses höher, schneller, weiter, spezialisieren, mehr Futter/Tackle nicht mehr. In letzter Zeit Stelle ich vermehrt fest, das mir Streß oftmals unangenehm auf's Herz geht. Also lieber entschleunigen, 2-3 Stunden am Wasser und einfach die Rute(Purist) raus plus ne Handvoll Futter. Komme was mag, ohne Druck. Der Hang geht klar weg vom Fangdruck hin zum einfach draussen sein und entspannen.
Aus dem Grunde vorhin ne 22er Stroft geholt für die Purist um Allrounder zu sein. Die Aqualite geht somit offiziell an den Sohnemann. Gleich noch eine Rolle für ihn im Angebot mitgenommen. Reicht für den Anfang und ist nicht schlimm wenn se heh geht. 
Und was ein echter Angler werden will (@Andal wird es freuen), übt sich natürlich erst in Heckbremsen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die wichtigsten und meistgenutzten Ruten (Avon Quiver Twintip in 12' mit Gewindeendring auf dem avonteil,  14' Matchrute, 3lbs Karpfenrute) händisch aufbauen lassen und mit passenden Rollen ausstatten.


Das wäre wohl der allergrößte Schritt  zu einer erweiterten Zufriedenheit!

Bei den Angelarten, die einem wichtig sind und die man dauernd ausführt, also die Ruten resp. Combos auch in regelmäßiger Verwendung sind,
da darf bzw. sollte man überhaupt nicht geizen. Korkgriff in wunderschön drauf, wenn man Kork-Feti ist. 
Eben auch der Gewöhnungseffekt an diese individuellen Ruten und Rollen ist was feines, wenn man intuitiv damit umgehen kann, dann will man auch nichts anderes mehr.

Im Gegenzug sollte man bei selten ausgeführten Angelarten sparen, alleine schon wegen der rumstehenden Menge.
Wer z.B. selten Spinnen geht, der kommt mit 2 Stück modernen 9ft Ruten mit 1 1/4 oz und 3oz schon gut aus, 3 Stück abgestimmt 1oz 2oz 3oz sind schon wunderfein und mehr als oft anzutreffen.
Z.B. Brandungsangeln mache ich nicht mehr, ein paar schwere Grundruten oder Feeders aus dem Süßwasserangeln tun es da auch für mal im Urlaub wieder probieren.


----------



## Tricast

@Nordlichtangler : Hast Du schon mal die Sportex Beyand mit ihrem 7-eckigen Blank in der Hand gehabt? Was ist Deine Einschätzung dazu?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich mag in Wirklichkeit dieses höher, schneller, weiter, spezialisieren, mehr Futter/Tackle nicht mehr. In letzter Zeit Stelle ich vermehrt fest, das mir Streß oftmals unangenehm auf's Herz geht. Also lieber entschleunigen, 2-3 Stunden am Wasser und einfach die Rute(Purist) raus plus ne Handvoll Futter. Komme was mag, ohne Druck. Der Hang geht klar weg vom Fangdruck hin zum einfach draussen sein und entspannen.


Das ist der wichtige Punkt , wenn man Leistungswettkampf betreiben will (oder gar muss), ist es aus mit der Erholung!



rustaweli schrieb:


> Aus dem Grunde vorhin ne 22er Strofit geholt für die Purist um Allrounder zu sein. Die Aqualite geht somit offiziell an den Sohnemann.


Gute Entscheidung, man sollte seinem Gefühl zu den Teilen und der erlebten Zufriedenheit folgen.
E-Spulen und verschiedene Schnüre sind der Weg zum Universaleinsatz einer Combo.

Zufrieden ist man allerdings erst bei der kompletten Absenz von Störfaktoren an der Rute (u. Rolle). 

Dafür reichen oft kleine Modifikationen wie Hakenhalter wegmachen oder einen an die richtige Stelle anbauen, Tesafilm und Sicherheitsnadel reichen schon fürs herausfinden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal die Sportex Beyand mit ihrem 7-eckigen Blank in der Hand gehabt? Was ist Deine Einschätzung dazu?


Leider nein.

Ich habe mir die Webseiten von Sportex angeschaut, sowie den Artikel und die sehr aufschlussreichen Videos von Georg Baumann. 
Ich wollte das mit dem 7-Eck = 7 Flächen wissen, weil es wie bei 6-Eck gesplisst ein inhärentes Problem mit dem dadurch im Umkreis gestuften Blank (360Grad/6 bzw. 360Grad/7) geben muss ...

Das mit dem 7-Eck ist ein netter Geck fürs Marketing, es ist ja nicht durchgehend, wodurch es eklatante Probleme mit dem Ausgleich des Spine (~Springpunkt usw.) verursachen würde. So können die Ringe doch ohne Limits ab Werk feinstmöglich ausgeglichen werden, 
oder sonst erst von einem die Rute nacharbeitenden sehr exakt aufbauenden Rutenbauer.
Sportex kauft man heute, wenn man Sportex-Fan war und ist, dafür die Penunzen ausgeben mag.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl der allergrößte Schritt  zu einer erweiterten Zufriedenheit!
> 
> Bei den Angelarten, die einem wichtig sind und die man dauernd ausführt, also die Ruten resp. Combos auch in regelmäßiger Verwendung sind,
> da darf bzw. sollte man überhaupt nicht geizen. Korkgriff in wunderschön drauf, wenn man Kork-Feti ist.
> Eben auch der Gewöhnungseffekt an diese individuellen Ruten und Rollen ist was feines, wenn man intuitiv damit umgehen kann, dann will man auch nichts anderes mehr.
> 
> Im Gegenzug sollte man bei selten ausgeführten Angelarten sparen, alleine schon wegen der rumstehenden Menge.
> Wer z.B. selten Spinnen geht, der kommt mit 2 Stück modernen 9ft Ruten mit 1 1/4 oz und 3oz schon gut aus, 3 Stück abgestimmt 1oz 2oz 3oz sind schon wunderfein und mehr als oft anzutreffen.
> Z.B. Brandungsangeln mache ich nicht mehr, ein paar schwere Grundruten oder Feeders aus dem Süßwasserangeln tun es da auch für mal im Urlaub wieder probieren.


Wenn man mit 300-400 EUR für einen Aufbau rechnet (realistisch?) Käme ich mit knapp 1000-1200 EUR damit zurecht. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - Glückwunsch an Deinen Sohnemann zur eigenen Combo!
Die Purist Allround Float wäre durchaus ne geeignete Rute. Der Griff ist nicht 100pro meins. 
Aber da diese Rute ohnehin so gut wie nicht verfügbar ist und es beim mir nicht eilt...


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Die von Peter Drennan gezeigte Montage hat meines erachtens 2 Vorteile: 1. Ich kann durchbinden und schnell die Vorfachlänge verändern. 2. Wenn ich noch einen Gummistopper montiere ( nach dem Einhänger für den Feeder ) kann ich den Feeder auch als Bolt-Rig montieren, oder eben begrenzt freilaufend.
> Also: Gummiperle aufziehen, Einhänger für den Feeder, dann die Perle und dann noch 3 Gummiperlen. Haken anbinden und fertig ist die Montage.
> Wenn ich zwischen dem Einhänger und dem Feeder noch ein Stück Schnur schalte und dann als Bolt-Rig fische habe ich eine feste Seitenarm-Montage.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Exakt diese Montage (mit oder ohne Boltrig-Gummistopper) habe ich öfters gefischt, finde allerdings, daß es damit deutlich mehr Tüddel gibt als mit der ganz simplen festen Seitenarmmontage.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die zusätzlichen „Gelenke” im Einhänger für Feeder/Bomb und daran selbst Grund dafür.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man mit 300-400 EUR für einen Aufbau rechnet (realistisch?) Käme ich mit knapp 1000-1200 EUR damit zurecht. Hmmmmmm....


Bei mehreren Ruten im Sammelauftrag kämest du da vom Geld her hin, das ist im ersten Moment abgeschreckend, bei genauerem Überlegen aber nicht.

Das andere Problem ist das (arg) begrenzte Angebot an neuen nackten Rutenbauerblanks, es gibt nur wenig und zudem sehr altertümlichen Kohlefaserstoff.
Die großen Innovation aus Japanesien (Shimano, Gamakatsu/Spro, Daiwa-Globeride) sind dort lange nicht angekommen bzw. werden ausschließlich für deren eigene Ruten hergestellt u. begrenzt.
Diese Umstellung bzw. Ausgrenzung der Rutenbauhändler hat schon im letzten Jahrtausend noch angefangen, maßgeblich war die Mengenabnahme (nicht mehr hundert, sondern tausende) eine Hürde für recht kleine Shops, verglichen mit den großen geballten Konzernen.

Meine Lösung seit langem ist nun erprobt und günstiger und flexibel:
Interessante Fertigruten kaufen, 1 bis 2 Saisons ausprobieren auf Gefallen, begleitend im Einsatz ein Konzept für "Wie wäre die jetzt noch besser?" erstellen.
Vor allem relativ günstig (im Vergleich zu einem Wundertüten-Totalneuaufbau !!!) , mit leichter und schonender Wiederveräußerungsmöglichkeit.
Wenn das Überarbeitungs-Konzept für die Rute steht, dann die Rute rippen/strippen/abbrechen, das geht sogar gut in Eigenleistung, denn die Rutenbauer sind meist Rutenaufbauer und machen das ungerner, viele trauen sich da nie ran.
Dafür braucht es in Eigenarbeit relativ wenig Werkzeug (Messer und Hitze) und bedeutet somit geringe Kosten, nur eine gute Stunde eigener Zeit mit eingesetzter Armkraft, und einen schönen Platz draußen in der Sonne, um eine Rute vorzubereiten in den Varianten :
a) nur Griff ab
b) nur Handteil nackt
c) nur Ringe ab
d) ganze Rute nackt

Damit kann man zu jedem Rutenaufbauer gehen, am besten zu einem mit dem Auto direkt erreichbar und öfter besuchbar,
der was die individuelle Vorbereitung u. Aufbereitung von Anbauteilen oder gar der Blankfarbe betrifft, sehr viel Maschinerie benötigt.
Zudem beim Ringbindungswickeln und "Schön-machen" nach künstlerischen Vorstellungen, viel Übung drauf haben muss.
Hier gilt fast immer: Nur Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Damit kann man zu jedem Rutenaufbauer gehen, am besten zu einem mit dem Auto direkt erreichbar und öfter besuchbar,
> der was die individuelle Vorbereitung u. Aufbereitung von Anbauteilen oder gar der Blankfarbe betrifft, sehr viel Maschinerie benötigt.
> Zudem beim Ringbindungswickeln und "Schön-machen" nach künstlerischen Vorstellungen, viel Übung drauf haben muss.
> Hier gilt fast immer: Nur Übung macht den Meister!




Warum in die Ferne Schweifen denn das Gute liegt so Nah!
Top Arbeit nach eigenen Wünschen und bezahlbar, was will man mehr. Jetzt dürft Ihr raten wer gemeint ist.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine Lösung seit langem ist nun erprobt und günstiger und flexibel:
> Interessante Fertigruten kaufen, 1 bis 2 Saisons ausprobieren auf Gefallen, begleitend im Einsatz ein Konzept für "Die wäre die jetzt noch besser?" erstellen.




Genau so!
Ich hab meine Drennan Puddle Chucker auch getunt mit einem neuen/größeren Startring.
Nun kann man auch größere Rollen als ne 1000er benutzen. 
Wer sowas konstruiert, ist wohl nur Schreibtischangler.


----------



## Mescalero

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gleich noch eine Rolle für ihn im Angebot mitgenommen. Reicht für den Anfang und ist nicht schlimm wenn se heh geht.


So ein Ding habe ich auch, zwar in der Frontbremsversion, scheint aber sonst das gleiche Modell zu sein. Die fing bereits beim dritten oder so Einsatz an, schwer zu gehen und Schleifgeräusche von sich zu geben, ein ganz übles Machwerk. 

Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach Pech gehabt und eine Montahsrolle erwischt und du bzw. der Sohn hat mehr Glück, hoffentlich!


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Exakt diese Montage (mit oder ohne Boltrig-Gummistopper) habe ich öfters gefischt, finde allerdings, daß es damit deutlich mehr Tüddel gibt als mit der ganz simplen festen Seitenarmmontage.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die zusätzlichen „Gelenke” im Einhänger für Feeder/Bomb und daran selbst Grund dafür.



Lieber Georg, da hast Du Recht! Bei den ganzen Montagen sind die "Gelenke" ein Problem und deshalb versteife ich sie auch mittels Gummischlauch.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock Heinz


----------



## Ukel

Hier noch meine Übersicht zum Angelrutenbestand:
17 Feeder- und Pickerruten
10 Matchruten, davon 2 Tele
7 Kopfruten (9,5 - 14,5 m)
8 Telestippruten unberingt (2,5-9 m)
5 Boloruten (5-7 m)
6 Spinnruten
1 Karpfenrute
1 Meeresrute
3 Teleruten fürs allgemeine Angeln

Es hat sich im Laufe vieler Jahre einiges angesammelt, manches wird nicht mehr oder bisher nur vereinzelt eingesetzt, aber verkauft habe ich nur zwei Ruten, der Rest verbleibt bei mir.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> So ein Ding habe ich auch, zwar in der Frontbremsversion, scheint aber sonst das gleiche Modell zu sein. Die fing bereits beim dritten oder so Einsatz an, schwer zu gehen und Schleifgeräusche von sich zu geben, ein ganz übles Machwerk.
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach Pech gehabt und eine Montahsrolle erwischt und du bzw. der Sohn hat mehr Glück, hoffentlich!



Siehste, hättest Du mal lieber eine Heckbremse genommen!
Aber ich glaube eher Du hoffst das er heimlich mitliest, um ihn eine Ausrede zu liefern für einen folgend startenden Tacklewahn.


----------



## phirania

Haubentaucher und Co sind auch wieder unterwegs


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - Glückwunsch an Deinen Sohnemann zur eigenen Combo!
> Die Purist Allround Float wäre durchaus ne geeignete Rute. Der Griff ist nicht 100pro meins.
> Aber da diese Rute ohnehin so gut wie nicht verfügbar ist und es beim mir nicht eilt...



Na gut lieber Geo, Du hast es so gewollt. Da hilft nur noch eine. Neben der Acolyte mein Wunschrütchen.
Sag nicht ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt  




__





						Free Spirit Fishing Hi-S 12ft Special Power Float, zweigeteilte Matchrute.
					

Free Spirit Fishing Hi-S 12ft Special Power Float ist eine zweigeteilte Matchrute der Extraklasse für den Fang großer Friedfische an feiner Schnur.




					www.boiliebudeshop.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Siehste, hättest Du mal lieber eine Heckbremse genommen!
> Aber ich glaube eher Du hoffst das er heimlich mitliest, um ihn eine Ausrede zu liefern für einen folgend startenden Tacklewahn.


Mal ein Beschlichtungsversuch im Tacklewahn , zumindest bei (Stationär-)Rollen ist es mir inzwischen recht gut möglich, aber seht selbst:

Eine Rolle ist ein mechanisches kleines Wunderwerk, eine reine Handwirkmaschine, die vielen Teile müssen alle sauber ineinandergreifen, alle müssen exakt und genügend qualitativ sein. Weiter einsparen als der aktuell verbreiteteTechnikstand (seit etwa 1975 schon) ist nicht möglich bzw. erzeugt Schrott-Rollen.
Dazu gehört auch ein gerüttelt Maß an Wissen und Erfahrung bei den Herstellern.

Früher mal um 1975 waren das bei den (Stationär-)rollen die großen 4 : DAM, Shakespeare, ABU, Mitchell.
Japan war da noch fast Entwicklungsland, China unbedeutend.
Später dann und quasi bis heute kamen die Japaner: Daiwa, Ryobi, Shimano, mit wechselnden Positionen.
Nur Shimano ist noch so wie früher unverkauft, ist aber auch die späteste Gründung.
DAM, Shakespeare, ABU, Mitchell kaufen heute bei Okuma (größte Rollenmanufaktur), das ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht sonderlich gut, weil es eben günstig für den Einkauf sein muss, bei diesen nur noch Zwischenhändlern.
Darunter gibt es die riesige Cloner-Schar und Rollenexperimente, die man bei ebay und Ali reichlich finden kann.

Eine Rolle kostet wegen ihrer Materialien und Vielzahl ein Stück Geld, aber auch nicht soviel, wie oft verlangt bzw. angeschrieben wird.
Jedenfalls bekommt man heute im Bereich um *Angebotspreise von um 50 EUR* eine Menge Rollen von Daiwa-Globeride, Ryobi-WFT-etc., Shimano
D.h etwa 49 bis 79 EUR, je nach Größe und Modell variierend.
Wichtig dazu sind die eigentlichen EVP, die bei knapp unter 100 € bis fast 150€ liegen. Die zahlt man im Angebotspreis nicht, aber die Rollen sind eben so gebaut!

Man bekommt in dem Preisbereich bei Shimano ordentlich gebaute Rollen, um die Sahara Sedona Nasci, ohne teure und unnötige Wormshaft-Verlegung.
Genau die können auch ordentliche Heckbremsrollen, wobei diese RD-Typen einen eklatanten Schrauber- und damit Wartungsnachteil haben. Nämlich zuwenig Schrauben! 

Bei Ryobi (bzw. deren dort kaufende viele Labels WFT, Spro, Tubertini, Grauvell, Byron  usw.) sind alle Abwandlungen der Applause sehr interessant (eine lange Liste inzwischen), die sind in den Varianten Voll-Alu-Bauweise, Mischbauweise Alu-Kunststoff oder Ganz-Kunststoff. Die heißen dann meist Ecusima oder Passion.
Wie heute allermeist die Hauptteile Gehäuseschalen + Rotor in Kunststoff oder verbesserten Carbon-Kunststoff gebaut wird.
Kunststoff hat den größten Nachteil in dem schlechter/weniger-oft schrauben u. warten können.
Deren Wormshaftverleger Zauber, RedArc usw. sind weniger empfehlenswert, weil 1. teurer.

Und 2. komplizierter und drillschwächer, sofern man es auf Großfische an relativ (drill-)schwacher Rute abgesehen hat, ein nicht zu verachtender Faktor mit dem Winschen rein über die Rolle. Eine eingebaute nicht auftragende Zusatzkraftreserve. Was eine Direktkopplung oder untersetztes Excenter-Zwischenrad kann.
Bei Terry Theobald ist es auch lustig zu beobachten, wie er einige Döbel durch Rutenpumpen verliert, obwohl er eine geeignete Daiwa dran hat. Aber die Doppelkurbel ist eben schlechter für Winschen, und er dreht diese Kurbel wie an einer Centerpin.
Habe gerade mit Entzücken gesehen, dass Drennans Alan Scotthorne auch dieser Doktrin folgt, wenn Shimano, dann eine Aero 4000 ohne Wormshaft. Er mag wohl auch Karpfen, starke Barben und so. 

Dann ist da noch Daiwa bzw. der große Kaufhauslabel Daiwa-Globeride. Ich mag Kaufhauslabels, die bauen anwendungsorientierter und kundenfreundlicher, tolle Baukästen entstehen so, das ist sowieso das beste, wenn es viele im Grunde gleichartige Varianten gibt. Shakespeare war mal (um 1975-1985) der Vertrieb von Japanrollen bester Qualität, wo das USA Kaufhaus Sears dahinter fördernd und maßgeblich stand. Dadurch waren viele gute Elemente verbaut oder erfunden, der ganze Murks kam nicht durch die Produkttester.
Daiwa hat mit den A/HA Modellen und nun den LT Modellen den Markt sehr aufgemischt, regelrecht überrannt. Die Listen sind lang, zu den LT habe ich schon einen Thread befüttert. Hier gilt zu aktuellen Angebotspreisen ein derart guter Preislevel von 50€ und eben drüber, für Metallbody. Rollen oder Leichtbaurollen aus Carbon-Kunststoff.
Wo es bei Shimano erst sehr viele teurer (fast +100€) losgeht. Ganz viel nette neue Technik drin, wenige Mängel, durchhalten tun sie alle.
Das fängt noch drunter mit der Ninja A und LT an, geht hoch bis zur Fuego LT oder Theory HA oder BG (HA),
oder bis zu den erheblich teureren Zaion Modellen (wie Shimano Technium/Stradic - Preise), also die Daiwa's Ballistic Prorex-D usw.

Also, seid nicht zu geizig, die rund 50€ sind einfach notwendig! 
Sichere Funktion, Haltbarkeit, gute Bremse, erstklassige Getriebe, gute Varianten u.a.m. 

Aber darüber hinaus ist eine Mehrausgabe nicht mehr notwendig  , da kommt einfach nicht mehr, was den Einsatz am Wasser (Süßwasser, leichtes Fischen) betrifft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber darüber hinaus ist eine Mehrausgabe nicht mehr notwendig  , da kommt einfach nicht mehr, was den Einsatz am Wasser (Süßwasser, leichtes Fischen) betrifft.


Ha! Ich mache alles richtig 
Auch wenn ich überlege mir untreu zu werden und eine Daiwa Emcast BR für SJ zu kaufen...


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Einen Porsche mit Chaufeur.....





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Chauffeur ? Du würdest auch für dich Angeln lassen ?


So ein eigener Leibdiener hätte schon was für sich... aber dann nicht im Porsche - viel zu eng, laut, unbequem. So ein Bentley Anglers Residence, quasi ein Arnage-Kombi wäre schon idealer.  "James, packe er den Bleifuss aus, wir wünschen zu Angeln!"


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Na gut lieber Geo, Du hast es so gewollt. Da hilft nur noch eine. Neben der Acolyte mein Wunschrütchen.
> Sag nicht ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Spirit Fishing Hi-S 12ft Special Power Float, zweigeteilte Matchrute.
> 
> 
> Free Spirit Fishing Hi-S 12ft Special Power Float ist eine zweigeteilte Matchrute der Extraklasse für den Fang großer Friedfische an feiner Schnur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boiliebudeshop.de




Haha, da stört mich (genau wie bei der Darent Valley) der kurze Vordergriff. Ich habe mich damit ja abgefunden bei der 8ft Specialist Quiver, aber an der ner klassischen Posenrute? Ne, danke. 
Und falls ich mir doch noch ne Free-Spirit „Hi-S” hole, dann wohl eher die Feederlite (11Fuß und minimal über 100gr Rutengewicht - unfaßbar). 
Nur ein Traum, nur ein Traum.

So, ich muß noch ein paar Dinge am Schreibtisch erledigen, dann gehts noch mal zum Fluß nebenan für ne Stunde oder zwei.


----------



## Andal

Ach ja und zum Gedankenspiel...

Ich würde mir einen Teil meines aktuellen Bestandes vom Rutenbauer machen lassen. Keine tumben Nachbauten, sondern schon mit der ein oder anderen persönlichen Erweiterung, Verbesserung, oder einfach nur plus ein Gimmik mehr. Darunter auch wieder zwei neue Ideen aus Fliegenblanks. Eine 10 ft. #10 für Köderfische am System und die besseren Satzer, sowie eine 9 ft. #3 für eigenschwere Nymphen, als Spinnköder gefischt. Bei der letztgenannten stünden auch weniger die Räuber im Fokus. Es gibt ja praktisch keinen heimischen Fisch, der eine fette Larve ungefressen ihrer Wege ziehen lässt. Beide Ruten dann gepaart mit einer passenden Abu Revo MGX, geflochtener und monofiler Schnur auf den Spulen.

Und so ein Angler's Throne von Rive wäre auch dabei. So mit allem Chi-Chi u.s.w. - so etwas zipft mich immer schon an!


----------



## Waller Michel

*So ,ich schicke euch mal paar Grüße von der Oker in Braunschweig  ( Bürgerpark )
Bin unterwegs mit der Spinnrute 









LG Michael *


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ha! Ich mache alles richtig
> Auch wenn ich überlege mir untreu zu werden und eine Daiwa Emcast BR für SJ zu kaufen...


Meine teuerste Rolle, nach dem UVP, ist eine Abu Revo SX 40 und die habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Wirklich ausgegeben habe ich wohl maximal so an die 100,- € für eine Rolle und mehr muss für eine tadellose Funktion nach m.M. auch gar nicht sein.

Rollen, die weit darüber rangieren, haben ihre Berechtigung vielleicht beim Fischen im warmen Salzwasser, wo es immer auf Biegen & Brechen hergeht, aber nicht hierzulande und auf unsere Fische. Zwischen 50,- und 100,- € hat man mehr als genug Rolle im Warenkorb.

Und wenn sich einer eine Branzino, oder Stella gönnt, dann gönnt er dem "Vati ein neues Lieblingsspielzeug". Auch nicht verkehrt, aber nicht wirklich nötig.


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> *So ,ich schicke euch mal paar Grüße von der Oker in Braunschweig  ( Bürgerpark )
> Bin unterwegs mit der Spinnrute
> Anhang anzeigen 343779
> Anhang anzeigen 343780
> 
> 
> LG Michael *


Viel Erfolg, hast du die Spaziergänger umgeleitet.?


----------



## Xianeli

Schade, dachte irgendwie das mir euer Rutenwald weiter hilft aber dem ist leider nicht so ^^ meine Frau denkt immernoch das ich spinne weil es ja "11" Ruten sind. Soll mal einer die Frauen verstehen   

Und heute war es besonders schlimm... ich war in Mühlheim-Kärlich beim Chinesen mit meiner Frau und wisst ihr was im gleichen Gebäude ist???? Der Bode in all seiner Pracht.... und ich hab keinen Fuß rein gesetzt  muss aber ehrlich sagen das ich irgendwie auch kein Bedürfnis gespürt habe. Der ganze Hausbau schlaucht so sehr das ich mich sogar zum angeln aufrappeln musste am Sonntag.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn wir in trüben Zeiten, wie diesen, unserer Seele ein Pflästerchen gönnen, dann ist das sehr wohlgetan!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Xianeli schrieb:


> Schade, dachte irgendwie das mir euer Rutenwald weiter hilft aber dem ist leider nicht so ^^ meine Frau denkt immernoch das ich spinne weil es ja "11" Ruten sind. Soll mal einer die Frauen verstehen


"Sag mir was du angeln willst, sag ich dir was du mindestens brauchst" 

Die Frauen oder Finanzminister sind auch empfindsame Wesen, das sollte man nicht verkennen.
Und mögen manchmal angeln auch, mitangeln etc. Meine beiden tun das und futtern gerne den selbstgefangenen Fisch.

Ein guter Trick nach meiner Erfahrung ist der mit der Anti-Rute:
Zur Meinungsbildung braucht man eine "schlechte" und eine "gute" Rute.
"Schau mal hier, schau mal da", also man braucht 2 sehr verschiedene, oder noch besser eine schlechte schwere, die man schon hat.
Und dann eine neue leichte, am besten geliehene. Je länger, je besser.
Man gibt ihr beide zu tragen, mal für ein paar Minuten ...  oder schwingen und anhalten müssen, öfter nacheinander.
Also überzeugen geht schon.
Man darf es nur nicht zu sehr übertreiben. Also nur einmal genügend planen/fordern, also eben z.B. dann 20 Ruten, nicht dauernd eine mehr ...

In der Art und Richtung hat man dann Ruhe, Daumendrück!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, hast du die Spaziergänger umgeleitet.?


Auf meiner Seite des Flusses sind kaum welche ,da geht kein Weg direkt dran vorbei! 
Muss man so 20 Meter durch die Wiese !
Einen untermaßigen Hecht hatte ich bisher ,fahre jetzt aber heim 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Michael, wieso dürft ihr schon offiziell Hechte fangen?
Das ist empörend, wenn man selber bis zum 15.05. ausgesperrt wird! 

Kann es denn sein, dass 3 Termine 15.04. , 01.05. und 15.05. so different existieren,
auch quasi nebenan wie im Harz?


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Michael, wieso dürft ihr schon offiziell Hechte fangen?
> Das ist empörend, wenn man selber bis zum 15.05. ausgesperrt wird!
> 
> Kann es denn sein, dass 3 Termine 15.04. , 01.05. und 15.05. so different existieren,
> auch quasi nebenan wie im Harz?


Also wir haben hier für Hecht die normale Schonzeit für Niedersachsen vom 1.2. Bis 15.4 . Ab ersten Mai sind dann die Zander wieder frei ! Und ab 1.7. Die Waller 
Alles andere in Niedersachsen sind Sonderregelungen bze Bestimmungen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> "Sag mir was du angeln willst, sag ich dir was du mindestens brauchst"


Und das kann unfassbar wenig sein!

Heute Morgen am Fluss. Eigentlich wollte ich mehr die Stille genießen, denn wirklich ernsthaft angeln. Dementsprechend karg war auch meine Ausrüstung. Und weil es nicht vorhergesehen kam, hatte ich auch nur artificial Gedöns im Vorrat. Also Köder aus Gummi und was weiss ich alles hergestellt. Große Tubifex von Gulp, kleine Rotwürmer aus Gummi, Fakemais und etwas auftreibende, rote Gummimaden. Dazu noch die Aqualite Picker, Mittchellröllchen und 20er Schnur. Ein bisschen Kleinkram. Den meisten Platz nahmen Kescher, ohne gehe ich nicht fischen und die Termoskanne voll Assam Tee in Anspruch.

Um es kurz zu machen. Ich stolperte die Strecke rauf und runter und genoss die unglaubliche Ruhe, versuchte hier und da mein Glück. Tatsächlich brauchte ich genau 3 SSG Schrote und einen 12er Drennan Wide Gape. Und es erbarmte sich sogar ein etwas über handlanges Augenrot. Der Fisch freute mich umso mehr, da er mir französisches Liedgut ersparte, als auch nach langer Absenz wieder ein solches Exemplar an die Tubifex aus Stärke ging. 

Heim, zwei frische Brötchen mit Cervelat und Edamer und den Tag gut verschlafen. Ich bin nicht unzufrieden!


----------



## Slappy

Hallo zusammen. 

Hab hier mal ein OT. Hoffe es ist OK, wenn nicht bitte einfach löschen.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> *So ,ich schicke euch mal paar Grüße von der Oker in Braunschweig  ( Bürgerpark )
> Bin unterwegs mit der Spinnrute
> Anhang anzeigen 343779
> Anhang anzeigen 343780
> 
> 
> LG Michael *


Ein dickes Petri Michi schöne Bilder.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Auf meiner Seite des Flusses sind kaum welche ,da geht kein Weg direkt dran vorbei!
> Muss man so 20 Meter durch die Wiese !
> Einen untermaßigen Hecht hatte ich bisher ,fahre jetzt aber heim
> 
> LG Michael


Das fängt doch gut an.Komm gut Heim.


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Der ganze Hausbau schlaucht so sehr das ich mich sogar zum angeln aufrappeln musste am Sonntag.


Dieses Gefühl habe ich auch schon verspürt. Aber wenn ich am Wasser bin, merke ich, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also wir haben hier für Hecht die normale Schonzeit für Niedersachsen vom 1.2. Bis 15.4


Diese Schonzeit für den Hecht gilt in Hessen auch. Schonzeiten sind von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Schade, dachte irgendwie das mir euer Rutenwald weiter hilft aber dem ist leider nicht so ^^ meine Frau denkt immernoch das ich spinne weil es ja "11" Ruten sind. Soll mal einer die Frauen verstehen
> 
> Und heute war es besonders schlimm... ich war in Mühlheim-Kärlich beim Chinesen mit meiner Frau und wisst ihr was im gleichen Gebäude ist???? Der Bode in all seiner Pracht.... und ich hab keinen Fuß rein gesetzt  muss aber ehrlich sagen das ich irgendwie auch kein Bedürfnis gespürt habe. Der ganze Hausbau schlaucht so sehr das ich mich sogar zum angeln aufrappeln musste am Sonntag.


Diese Nichtbegeisterung kenne ich auch aber das kommt wieder. Wenn du mehr Zeit zum angeln hast kommt auch wieder Interesse an schönen Dingen - und dann hast du nachholbedarf


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Diese Nichtbegeisterung kenne ich auch aber das kommt wieder. Wenn du mehr Zeit zum angeln hast kommt auch wieder Interesse an schönen Dingen - und dann hast du nachholbedarf


Das ist bei mir noch ein langer Weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat, kommt Shakespeare. So eine Hausbaustelle ist wie ein Faß ohne Boden, nimm dir ab und zu eine Auszeit und laß die Seele dabei baumeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir noch ein langer Weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


DU kaufst dir entgegen anderslautender Beteuerungen alle zwei Wochen irgendeinen alten scheiss, du bist in einer anderen Situation als xianeli


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf 
Alter Scheiss? Das verbiete ich mir.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#guter alter Stoff

Heute kam mal wieder die feine Balzer Editions-Picker von Heinz zum Einsatz. Ein ganz feiner Stock.
3lbs Maxima auf der Rolle, als Vorfach entsprechend schwächere X-Tough von Drennan. Zuerst wieder mit 8er LS-1810B am Ende und nem DS-Blei am Seitenarm.
Ein Ball-Maker formte aus LB prima Kügelchen (der Tipp kam auch hier aus dem Ükel, danke!), die sich per Katschi dem sehr böigen Wind trotzend gut schießen ließen. 
Meine Wurfpräsizion ließ heute aber stark zu wünschen übrig und die Beißlust der Fischis war auch etwas eingeschränkt. 
Gab Güstern, Plötz und nach einem Ukelei am 8er Haken habe ich auf nen 10er umgesattelt und der wurde prompt von dem nächsten Ükel tiefgeschluckt.

Mal sehem, vermutlich hab ich morgen Abend auch wieder Zeit - irgendwann muß ich es mal wieder an nem Teich versuchen - das lief dieses Jahr ja noch nicht so bombig.


----------



## phirania

War ein schöner Tag heute.
Aber die Hexe hat mich erwischt. 
Und die Wärmflasche ist zur Zeit mein bester Freund...
Ich hoffe morgen ist es wieder besser.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Diese Schonzeit für den Hecht gilt in Hessen auch. Schonzeiten sind von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aja klar  
Sind die von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschiedenen 
Gibt halt dort auch noch regionale Sonderregeln und auch noch vereinsinterne verlängerungen der Schonzeiten und Maße .
Da das aber bei uns für Hecht nicht zutrifft, habe ich geschrieben normale für Niedersachsen 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Allen die heute erfolgreich am Wasser waren ein dickes Petrl.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Erstmal Petri an alles catches in here 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, wie dick ist der Durchmesser ?  Also mit Korktapete, und dann unter, drunter.
> Ich finde Korktapeten gar nicht so schlimm, solange sie wenigstens eine echte Korkoberfläche haben.
> Das läßt sich nämlich wunderbar selber aufarbeiten.
> Dann ist das zwar nur 2.Wahl nach richtig durchgehend Kork, aber nicht so schlecht wie Duplon oder Blankes Rohr.



Du bei der Ninja Feeder z.B. ist darunter ein dicker Schaumstoff,dort passt es auch.Bei der Picker gefällt mir bei dem Grifftyp tatsächlich der rohe Blank am besten,einfach weil es a) gut ausschaut,und b) super vom Handling ist.Nur deswegen geht es für mich genau bei diesem Modell klar 

War gestern auch wieder im Hafen damit ne Runde auschecken,aber es war hier bei uns sehr windig.Um die 14km/h mit Böen bis um knapp 50km/h,war kaum ne Bisserkennung möglich.
Trotzdem hab ich dann auf nen 14er mit 2 Maden ne Rotfeder _erkämpfen_ können.Die hatte Laichausschlag,und ging fröhlich und munter direkt zurück.


----------



## Ukel

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Trotzdem hab ich dann auf nen 14er mit 2 Maden ne Rotfeder _erkämpfen_ können.Die hatte Laichausschlag,und ging fröhlich und munter direkt zurück.


Petri zum Rotauge!


----------



## Waller Michel

*ich wünsche auch allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri ,schön wars heute bei dem Wetter!  Tat doch mal gut nach dem Winter 

LG *


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ukel schrieb:


> Petri zum Rotauge!



Leute ihr müsst Nachsicht mit mir haben,ich geh zwar sehr gerne auf Friedfisch,aber mit der Bestimmung hapert es teilweise


----------



## geomas

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Leute ihr müsst Nachsicht mit mir haben,ich geh zwar sehr gerne auf Friedfisch,aber mit der Bestimmung hapert es teilweise



Die Bezeichnungen Rotauge und Rotfeder laden aber auch ein zum Irrtum. 
Viele „Rot-Augen” lassen diese vermissen, um es mal so zu formulieren. Auch an ein und demselben Gewässer kann man abwechselnd „perfekt rotäugige” Plötz fangen und solche mit eher gelb-gold-orangen Augen und auch deutlich farbärmeren Flossen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Leute ihr müsst Nachsicht mit mir haben,ich geh zwar sehr gerne auf Friedfisch,aber mit der Bestimmung hapert es teilweise


Dann wirst du hier Hilfe bekommen (und eine sehr schnelle Lernkurve haben)


----------



## Hering 58

Allen die heute  am Wasser waren ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnungen Rotauge und Rotfeder laden aber auch ein zum Irrtum.
> Viele „Rot-Augen” lassen diese vermissen, um es mal so zu formulieren. Auch an ein und demselben Gewässer kann man abwechselnd „perfekt rotäugige” Plötz fangen und solche mit eher gelb-gold-orangen Augen und auch deutlich farbärmeren Flossen.


Ganz genau Georg! 
Und viele Anfänger haben auch Probleme bei der Bestimmung / Unterscheidung der beiden Arten, gerade bei farblichen Abweichungen, so wie Du schon geschrieben hast !

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Leute ihr müsst Nachsicht mit mir haben,ich geh zwar sehr gerne auf Friedfisch,aber mit der Bestimmung hapert es teilweise


Keine Bange, hier werden sie geholfen


----------



## Mescalero

@Waller Michel 
@geomas 
@Captain_H00k 

Petri Heil!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ich bin ja in der komfortablen Lage,dass der liebe Herr @rhinefisher   öfter mal mit mir ans Wasser kommt,und mir schon mächtig was beigebracht hat ( würde ich jetzt mal behaupten  ).
Trotzdem fällt es mir bei den Friedfischen teilweise immernoch schwer,gerade bei Fischen die sich bis auf Nuancen sehr ähnlich sind 

Mal was anderes in die Runde,ich hab ein neues Gewässer zu beangeln diesen Sommer.
Ein Fluss,ist für mich eher Neuland dort mit Pose oder auf Grund zu fischen.
Grundruten hätte ich,aber ne passende Matchrute wäre cool.
Füge mal ein Bild ein um ein ungefähres Bild zu vermitteln.
Ist nicht sehr breit,aber die Strömung ist relativ moderat,wobei es auch beruhigtere  Bereiche gibt.Ich denke aber wenn der Wasserstand mal steigt,zieht es nochmal was an.
Zudem gibt es an den Ufern relativ starken Bewuchs.
Werde morgen mal mit Grundruten in diversen Längen testen wie es sich anfühlt.
Maximum habe ich an 3,90m gedacht,aber überlege ob nen Tick kleiner auch gut fischbar ist.
Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja nen Geheimtipp so um die 50-100€ rum,gerne aber auch Preis/Leistungs Sieger.
Wichtig wäre mir auch, dass die gut zu transportieren ist,also sprich bei ner 3,90m nicht zweiteilig.

PS: Übrigens falls hier tackle Anfragen in so nem Sammelthread unerwünscht sind, sagt es mir bitte !
Ich dachte mir, ich bin in guter alter Stammtischmanier mal so frei ,und frage,da hier einfach so geballtes Wissen versammelt ist


----------



## Kochtopf

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich bin ja in der komfortablen Lage,dass der liebe Herr @rhinefisher   öfter mal mit mir ans Wasser kommt,und mir schon mächtig was beigebracht hat ( würde ich jetzt mal behaupten  ).
> Trotzdem fällt es mir bei den Friedfischen teilweise immernoch schwer,gerade bei Fischen die sich bis auf Nuancen sehr ähnlich sind
> 
> Mal was anderes in die Runde,ich hab ein neues Gewässer zu beangeln diesen Sommer.
> Ein Fluss,ist für mich eher Neuland dort mit Pose oder auf Grund zu fischen.
> Grundruten hätte ich,aber ne passende Matchrute wäre cool.
> Füge mal ein Bild ein um ein ungefähres Bild zu vermitteln.
> Ist nicht sehr breit,aber die Strömung ist relativ moderat,wobei es auch beruhigtere  Bereiche gibt.Ich denke aber wenn der Wasserstand mal steigt,zieht es nochmal was an.
> Zudem gibt es an den Ufern relativ starken Bewuchs.
> Werde morgen mal nit Grundruten in diversen Längen testen wie es sich anfühlt.
> Maximum habe ich an 3,90m gedacht,aber überlege ob nen Tick kleiner auch gut fischbar ist.
> Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja nen Geheimtipp so um die 50-100€ rum,gerne aber auch Preils/Leistungs Sieger.
> Wichtig wäre mir auch, dass die gut zu transportieren ist,also sprich bei ner 3,90m nicht zweiteilig.


Ich meine Matchen sind idR dreiteilig, bei reinen Posenruten würde ich nicht unter 3,90 gehen (Bei Bastardruten wie Avons sieht es anders aus), damit bist du gut für Teich und Flüsschen aufgestellt.

Und wenn du nochmal Rotauge und Rotfeder verwechselst werde ich deinen Lehrmeister ins Gebet nehmen 
Bei Klassischen Matchruten sind die meisten hier tiefer in der Marterie, aber vielleicht wäre die Korum Glide Powerfloat was für dich? Lässt sich iirc mit 12' oder 14' fischen (sprich die Länge ist variabel) und ist unter 100 EUR (und teile des Ükels sind ganz wild auf einen Bericht über die Rute)


----------



## Waller Michel

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich bin ja in der komfortablen Lage,dass der liebe Herr @rhinefisher   öfter mal mit mir ans Wasser kommt,und mir schon mächtig was beigebracht hat ( würde ich jetzt mal behaupten  ).
> Trotzdem fällt es mir bei den Friedfischen teilweise immernoch schwer,gerade bei Fischen die sich bis auf Nuancen sehr ähnlich sind
> 
> Mal was anderes in die Runde,ich hab ein neues Gewässer zu beangeln diesen Sommer.
> Ein Fluss,ist für mich eher Neuland dort mit Pose oder auf Grund zu fischen.
> Grundruten hätte ich,aber ne passende Matchrute wäre cool.
> Füge mal ein Bild ein um ein ungefähres Bild zu vermitteln.
> Ist nicht sehr breit,aber die Strömung ist relativ moderat,wobei es auch beruhigtere  Bereiche gibt.Ich denke aber wenn der Wasserstand mal steigt,zieht es nochmal was an.
> Zudem gibt es an den Ufern relativ starken Bewuchs.
> Werde morgen mal nit Grundruten in diversen Längen testen wie es sich anfühlt.
> Maximum habe ich an 3,90m gedacht,aber überlege ob nen Tick kleiner auch gut fischbar ist.
> Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja nen Geheimtipp so um die 50-100€ rum,gerne aber auch Preis/Leistungs Sieger.
> Wichtig wäre mir auch, dass die gut zu transportieren ist,also sprich bei ner 3,90m nicht zweiteilig.


Wenn ich ne Matchrute in der Preisklasse empfehlen sollte dann ne Daiwa Aqualite Match in 13"
Aber für das Gewässer würde ich mit einer Picker oder Floatrute dran gehen, das wäre mir persönlich lieber! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich bin ja in der komfortablen Lage,dass der liebe Herr @rhinefisher   öfter mal mit mir ans Wasser kommt,und mir schon mächtig was beigebracht hat ( würde ich jetzt mal behaupten  ).
> Trotzdem fällt es mir bei den Friedfischen teilweise immernoch schwer,gerade bei Fischen die sich bis auf Nuancen sehr ähnlich sind
> 
> Mal was anderes in die Runde,ich hab ein neues Gewässer zu beangeln diesen Sommer.
> Ein Fluss,ist für mich eher Neuland dort mit Pose oder auf Grund zu fischen.
> Grundruten hätte ich,aber ne passende Matchrute wäre cool.
> Füge mal ein Bild ein um ein ungefähres Bild zu vermitteln.
> Ist nicht sehr breit,aber die Strömung ist relativ moderat,wobei es auch beruhigtere  Bereiche gibt.Ich denke aber wenn der Wasserstand mal steigt,zieht es nochmal was an.
> Zudem gibt es an den Ufern relativ starken Bewuchs.
> Werde morgen mal mit Grundruten in diversen Längen testen wie es sich anfühlt.
> Maximum habe ich an 3,90m gedacht,aber überlege ob nen Tick kleiner auch gut fischbar ist.
> Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja nen Geheimtipp so um die 50-100€ rum,gerne aber auch Preis/Leistungs Sieger.
> Wichtig wäre mir auch, dass die gut zu transportieren ist,also sprich bei ner 3,90m nicht zweiteilig.
> 
> PS: Übrigens falls hier tackle Anfragen in so nem Sammelthread unerwünscht sind, sagt es mir bitte !
> Ich dachte mir, ich bin in guter alter Stammtischmanier mal so frei ,und frage,da hier einfach so geballtes Wissen versammelt ist


Mein Tipp: Die Barbel Rods von Korum.

Genau dein Anforderungsprofil. Deutlich unter 100,- €. In 1.75 lbs. sehr universell. Die schwereren 2 und 2.2 lbs. Modelle brauchst du nur, wenn wirklich schwere Feeder und Bleie bewegt werden sollen. Einziger Wermutstropfen für dich: es gibt sie nur 2-teilig.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thx für die Einschätzungen !
Die Korum Glide Powerfloat hab ich gesehen,mich aber bei der 12-14ft gefragt wie das aufgebaut ist.Habe keine genaue Artikelbeschreibung gefunden,hat die Rute in der Version 2 Spitzenteile ? 
Und is die überhaupt verfügbar ? Habe nur UK Shops gesehen ,aber ausverkauft.
Ne Picker und Feeder in Abstufungen habe ich,da teste ich auch morgen mal an.
Matchrute hätte ich aber auch einfach Bock drauf.Wäre für mich was neues,und interessant sich da mal reinzuarbeiten


----------



## Kochtopf

Jungs ich brauch mal euren Rat.

Ich habe für morgen Früh Tulip und Corned beef (sic!) Vorbereitet, ich kann mir vorstellen, das letzteres mit den Meatscrews (@geomas hast du zu deinen einen Link?) tatsächlich gut funktionieren könnte, aaaber aus dem zermatschten Resten Tulip und CB habe ich mit Mehl, einem Ei, Paniermehl und ein wenig Kochwasser vom Tulip (zum entfetten) einen Teig zusammengeknetet. Dieser Teig ist leider weder Zäh noch geschmeidig sondern eher... nun ja anders 

Wie kann ich ihn retten?


----------



## Kochtopf

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Thx für die Einschätzungen !
> Die Korum Glide Powerfloat hab ich gesehen,mich aber bei der 12-14ft gefragt wie das aufgebaut ist.Habe keine genaue Artikelbeschreibung gefunden,hat die Rute in der Version 2 Spitzenteile ?
> Und is die überhaupt verfügbar ? Habe nur UK Shops gesehen ,aber ausverkauft.
> Ne Picker und Feeder in Abstufungen habe ich,da teste ich auch morgen mal an.
> Matchrute hätte ich aber auch einfach Bock drauf.Wäre für mich was neues,und interessant sich da mal reinzuarbeiten


Ein Zwischenteil zum einfügen.

Matchmansupplies haben sie noch, da kann man kaufen.
(Jedenfalls hatten sie sie vor einigen Tagen als meine Frau frug was ich mir zum Geburtstag wünsche noch vorrätig hab seit dem nicht geguckt)


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jungs ich brauch mal euren Rat.
> 
> Ich habe für morgen Früh Tulip und Corned beef (sic!) Vorbereitet, ich kann mir vorstellen, das letzteres mit den Meatscrews (@geomas hast du zu deinen einen Link?) tatsächlich gut funktionieren könnte, aaaber aus dem zermatschten Resten Tulip und CB habe ich mit Mehl, einem Ei, Paniermehl und ein wenig Kochwasser vom Tulip (zum entfetten) einen Teig zusammengeknetet. Dieser Teig ist leider weder Zäh noch geschmeidig sondern eher... nun ja anders
> 
> Wie kann ich ihn retten?


Warte mal ab, wie er sich über Nacht verändert. Normalerweise ziehen alle Teige durch und werden glatter und geschmeidiger. Sonst sehr vorsichtig mit reinem Gluten nachhelfen. Wenn du das nicht hast, nicht beschaffen kannst, nimm den Teig einfach portionsweise als Anfutter. Lose und in kleinen Mengen.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Die Daiwa Aqualite Float hab ich auch gesehen @Waller Michel  .
Und @Andal ,zu Erklärung für mich,was für ne Art Rutentyp ist diese Barbel ?
Auf den Bildern schaut es aus als ob die Feeder Tips hat,und ist das nicht ne Rute mit relativ hohem WG ?
Sorry,werde irgendwie aus deren Beschreibung nicht schlau,soll das quasi ursprünglich ne reine Barbenrute sein ?

Und das mit dem Zwischenstück bei der Korum Glide Powerfloat,ich weiß nicht...Ich glaube ich bin ein Typ Mensch der sowas schnell verliert oder kaputt macht,und sich dann aufregt


----------



## Andal

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Und @Andal ,zu Erklärung für mich,was für ne Art Rutentyp ist diese Barbel ?


Eine Barbenrute mit einer eher sensiblen weissen Spitze, die nach hinten eine sehr kraftvolle Aktion mitbringt. Bei weitem mehr, als nur für Barben!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Ükels,

Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Petri an die Fänger des heutigen Tages -und, natürlich auch der letzten Wochen (schäm...).
Um mich mal wieder so ein bisschen randlich an Theke und Teetisch ranzuwanzen, kann ich, wie immer in totaler Missachtung der laufenden Diskussion, nur mal einen minderinteressanten Tacklebeitrag liefern- und er betrifft eine ganz besondere Rute, deren emotionale Bedeutung für mich sehr hoch ist, deren Abkunft aber sich im Billigtelesektor der 80er verliert- kein Beitrag für den sich prächtig entwickelnden Antiquitätenzweig unseres Forums.

Photos von der Rute kommen gleich nach, ich schreibe erstmal auf Laptop und editiere gleich dann die Handyphotos rein.

Ich bin durch verschiedene Umstände wieder in den Besitz meiner allerersten, eigenen Angelrute gelangt- Ich hatte sie als Geschenk eines angelkundigen Onkels als verrrückter kleiner 12-13 Jähriger in den Jahren um 1990 erhalten, lange Jahre benutzt, dann kam der grosse Pubertäts und Studiumhiatus, und als ich wieder mit dem Angeln begann, blieb sie in der Ecke stehen, um schliesslich wieder, als ich vor wenigen Jahren anglerisch widergeboren wurde, mit allem möglichem alten Telekram wieder an den Angelonkel zurückverschenkt wurde.

Jetzt endlich habe ich sie wieder, und bin gewillt sie einzusetzen. Ohne den emotionalen Hintergrund ist sie nichts, scheinbar eine alte Billigtele. Dennoch, jetzt wo ich das Stück mit geschärften SInnen, und verwöhnt durch meine nicht ganz abscheulichen aktuellen Ruten in Händen halte, fällt mir auf, dass sie für eine Billigglastele relativ leicht ist, und ihre Aktion der meiner Kingfisher Specialist Chub oder auch der Skinny little Bitch nahekommt- vielleicht sind bei der Wahl bzw. dem AUfbau der letztgenannten Ruten verschüttete Erinnerungen an meine alte Erstlingsrute eingeflossen.





Die Rute hat keinen Hersteller, sie ist 3 m lang, ihr Wurfgewicht ist mit 15-50 g angegeben, 5 Porzellanringlein, alle lose, zieren sie, und weder Kork, noch Duplon noch Tennisband zierten ihren Griff. Vielmehr wurde dieser durch einen seltsamen, Mattschwarzen, Rauen Lackauftrag auf dem Blank gebildet. Die WIcklungs- und Klebespuren, die ihr auf dem Griff seht, rühren von Fahrrahdlenkerband her, das ich einst als Knabe auftrug, um sie zu pimpen- ekelhaft. Ich habe das Band entfernt, in derselben Nacht vor vier Tagen, als sie zurück zu mir kam- es wäre historisch interessant gewesen, aber ich musste es leider sofort abknibbeln. Der Zwischenbesitzer hat eine abscheuliche Buttcap installiert, auch das werde ich ändern.

Nach dem ich mich nun noch abseits des Wasser mit diesem Stück meiner Biographie beschäftigt habe, muss ich sagen, es spricht für meinen lieben Onkel,  mir damals so eine Universalrute mit einem deutlichen Twist zur leichten Angelei gekauft zu haben. Das hat die Weichen gestellt. Und wenn der gute, liebe Mann, das Wort "Avon" noch niemals gehört hat, und es vermutlich auch nicht schreiben könnte, dann kann der durch Euch meine Lieben Freunde mit allen Tacklewassern gewaschene Minimax sagen: Wenn das nicht ne ideale Knabenavon ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht.

Mit einer solchen Rute kann ein Junge die Schafgarbenumgürteten Wiesen der Soeste durchstreifen und Gründlinge und Barsche seiner Mutter bringen, nachts Spitzkopfaalen nachstellen, an siffigen Folienteichen flossenlose Regenbogner fangen, und ganz generell eine teilnehmende Liebe für all das was uns so lieb und teuer ist am Wasser zu entwickeln.

Nun habe ich meine erste eigene Angelrute wieder,

Herzliche Grüße.
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Pfff, also ne Barbenrute als Matchrute? Wäre eher nicht mein Fall. 

@Kochtopf - zum Teig fällt mir leider nichts ein. Die Meat Screws hab ich von der tacklebox: https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/bait-presentation/cjt-developments-stay-put-hair-riggers.html  aber wenn Du "stay put hair riggers" in die Suchmaschine wirfst findest Du auch andere Shops. Es gibt sie in small und large und irgendwo auch in XL.
Viel Erfolg morgen!


----------



## Andal

Die Korum Glide ist auch, so weit ich das begriffen habe, auch eine eher spezielle Posenrute, die man wohl auch als Grundrute mißbrauchen könnte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die Korum Glide ist auch, so weit ich das begriffen habe, auch eine eher spezielle Posenrute, die man wohl auch als Grundrute mißbrauchen könnte.


Es ist eine Floatrute denke ich. Schwer genug für leichtes Grundangeln und leicht genug für den Nichtmatchman zum Posenangeln (mit Chance auf Karpfen)


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Pfff, also ne Barbenrute als Matchrute? Wäre eher nicht mein Fall.


Ich dachte gelesen zu haben, er wollte eine Grundrute haben. Ja was denn nun... ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich dachte gelesen zu haben, er wollte eine Grundrute haben. Ja was denn nun... ich bin verwirrt.


Er schrieb dass er grundruten hat aber ne Matche will iirc


----------



## Captain_H00k

Bin da auch unsicher bezüglich der Barbel Jungs...auch wenn ich Dir glaube @Andal  ,dass das bestimmt keine schlechte Rute ist !
Ich bin nach wie vor heiß auf ne Trabucco.
Habt ihr nicht gesagt dass der User @Professor Tinca hier Ahnung hat bezüglich ital Ruten ?
Wenn ja dann bitte mail mal etwas dazu,gibt es hier in D z.B. von denen was wie die  Precision RPL Match Plus oder so ?
Das wäre etwa die Richtung die mir gefallen würde  
Exactly @Kochtopf  ,dank Dir !


----------



## Andal

Am besten eine leicht angerockte Splitcane, ein abgewetztes Tweedsakko und einen nicht unbedingt farblich dazu passenden Knautschhut, ebenfalls aus Tweed. Dann mit leicht entrücktem Blick und in etwas gebückter Haltung die Ufer abschreiten... mehr muss gar nicht sein, um jedermann als sehr ernsthafter Fischersmann zu gelten!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Er schrieb dass er grundruten hat aber ne Matche will iirc





Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bin da auch unsicher bezüglich der Barbel Jungs...auch wenn ich Dir glaube @Andal  ,dass das bestimmt keine schlechte Rute ist !
> Ich bin nach wie vor heiß auf ne Trabucco.
> Habt ihr nicht gesagt dass der User @Professor Tinca hier Ahnung hat bezüglich ital Ruten ?
> Wenn ja dann bitte mail mal etwas dazu,gibt es hier in D z.B. von denen was wie die  Precision RPL Match oder so ?
> Das wäre etwa die Richtung die mir gefallen würde
> Exactly @kochtop ,dank Dir !


Mea culpa.... ich war auf dem verkehrten Dampfer!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Ausflug in Deine persönliche Angel-Biographie, lieber Minimax!
Wirst Du diese Rute an gewissen Tagen ans Wasser führen oder wird sie ihr Schicksal in der Vitrine oder dem Setzkasten XL finden?

Ich überleg ja immer noch, ob ich einen Wochentag oder ein bestimmtes Datum der Angelei mit Glasruten oder der Pin oder Stippe widmen soll.


----------



## geomas

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bin da auch unsicher bezüglich der Barbel Jungs...auch wenn ich Dir glaube @Andal  ,dass das bestimmt keine schlechte Rute ist !
> Ich bin nach wie vor heiß auf ne Trabucco.
> Habt ihr nicht gesagt dass der User @Professor Tinca hier Ahnung hat bezüglich ital Ruten ?
> Wenn ja dann bitte mail mal etwas dazu,gibt es hier in D z.B. von denen was wie die  Precision RPL Match Plus oder so ?
> Das wäre etwa die Richtung die mir gefallen würde
> Exactly @Kochtopf  ,dank Dir !



Ich hatte den Professore als sachkundigen Experten empfohlen. 
Meines Wissens nach bestellt der Prof seine Edelbolos direkt im Heimatland der Bolos (über ebay).
Matchruten sind, ich greife ihm da vor, wohl eher nicht so sein Ding.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Ükels,
> 
> Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Petri an die Fänger des heutigen Tages -und, natürlich auch der letzten Wochen (schäm...).
> Um mich mal wieder so ein bisschen randlich an Theke und Teetisch ranzuwanzen, kann ich, wie immer in totaler Missachtung der laufenden Diskussion, nur mal einen minderinteressanten Tacklebeitrag liefern- und er betrifft eine ganz besondere Rute, deren emotionale Bedeutung für mich sehr hoch ist, deren Abkunft aber sich im Billigtelesektor der 80er verliert- kein Beitrag für den sich prächtig entwickelnden Antiquitätenzweig unseres Forums.
> 
> Photos von der Rute kommen gleich nach, ich schreibe erstmal auf Laptop und editiere gleich dann die Handyphotos rein.
> 
> Ich bin durch verschiedene Umstände wieder in den Besitz meiner allerersten, eigenen Angelrute gelangt- Ich hatte sie als Geschenk eines angelkundigen Onkels als verrrückter kleiner 12-13 Jähriger in den Jahren um 1990 erhalten, lange Jahre benutzt, dann kam der grosse Pubertäts und Studiumhiatus, und als ich wieder mit dem Angeln begann, blieb sie in der Ecke stehen, um schliesslich wieder, als ich vor wenigen Jahren anglerisch widergeboren wurde, mit allem möglichem alten Telekram wieder an den Angelonkel zurückverschenkt wurde.
> 
> Jetzt endlich habe ich sie wieder, und bin gewillt sie einzusetzen. Ohne den emotionalen Hintergrund ist sie nichts, scheinbar eine alte Billigtele. Dennoch, jetzt wo ich das Stück mit geschärften SInnen, und verwöhnt durch meine nicht ganz abscheulichen aktuellen Ruten in Händen halte, fällt mir auf, dass sie für eine Billigglastele relativ leicht ist, und ihre Aktion der meiner Kingfisher Specialist Chub oder auch der Skinny little Bitch nahekommt- vielleicht sind bei der Wahl bzw. dem AUfbau der letztgenannten Ruten verschüttete Erinnerungen an meine alte Erstlingsrute eingeflossen.
> 
> Die Rute hat keinen Hersteller, sie ist 3 m lang, ihr Wurfgewicht ist mit 15-50 g angegeben, 5 Porzellanringlein, alle lose, zieren sie, und weder Kork, noch Duplon noch Tennisband zierten ihren Griff. Vielmehr wurde dieser durch einen seltsamen, Mattschwarzen, Rauen Lackauftrag auf dem Blank gebildet. Die WIcklungs- und Klebespuren, die ihr auf dem Griff seht, rühren von Fahrrahdlenkerband her, das ich einst als Knabe auftrug, um sie zu pimpen- ekelhaft. Ich habe das Band entfernt, in derselben Nacht vor vier Tagen, als sie zurück zu mir kam- es wäre historisch interessant gewesen, aber ich musste es leider sofort abknibbeln. Der Zwischenbesitzer hat eine abscheuliche Buttcap installiert, auch das werde ich ändern.
> 
> Nach dem ich mich nun noch abseits des Wasser mit diesem Stück meiner Biographie beschäftigt habe, muss ich sagen, es spricht für meinen lieben Onkel,  mir damals so eine Universalrute mit einem deutlichen Twist zur leichten Angelei gekauft zu haben. Das hat die Weichen gestellt. Und wenn der gute, liebe Mann, das Wort "Avon" noch niemals gehört hat, und es vermutlich auch nicht schreiben könnte, dann kann der durch Euch meine Lieben Freunde mit allen Tacklewassern gewaschene Minimax sagen: Wenn das nicht ne ideale Knabenavon ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht.
> 
> Mit einer solchen Rute kann ein Junge die Schafgarbenumgürteten Wiesen der Soeste durchstreifen und Gründlinge und Barsche seiner Mutter bringen, nachts Spitzkopfaalen nachstellen, an siffigen Folienteichen flossenlose Regenbogner fangen, und ganz generell eine teilnehmende Liebe für all das was uns so lieb und teuer ist am Wasser zu entwickeln.
> 
> Nun habe ich meine erste eigene Angelrute wieder,
> 
> Herzliche Grüße.
> Euer
> Minimax


Das freut mich sehr für Dich! 
Nach meiner ersten Angelrute halte ich auch immer Ausschau aber ne no name von 1974 ist schwer zu finden! 
Halte die Rute in Ehren, ist was besonderes 

LG Michael


----------



## Captain_H00k

geomas schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnungen Rotauge und Rotfeder laden aber auch ein zum Irrtum.
> Viele „Rot-Augen” lassen diese vermissen, um es mal so zu formulieren. Auch an ein und demselben Gewässer kann man abwechselnd „perfekt rotäugige” Plötz fangen und solche mit eher gelb-gold-orangen Augen und auch deutlich farbärmeren Flossen.



Ahh vielen Dank für die Info !
Wenn es über Ebay geht weiß ich glaube ich bescheid,hab deren Angebote gesehen.
Das müsste dann der Shop von Piscor.it sein,oder ?
Ich hatte zuvor bissel Bedenken ob das ein seriöser Verkäufer ist,sind auch viele Shops aus Bulgarien bei Ebay,aber der istbder einzige aus it soviel ich weiß.
Das wäre ne Möglichkeit,der Preis ist fair,und bei dem Modell gibt es  Versand für 7€


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Ausflug in Deine persönliche Angel-Biographie, lieber Minimax!
> Wirst Du diese Rute an gewissen Tagen ans Wasser führen oder wird sie ihr Schicksal in der Vitrine oder dem Setzkasten XL finden?



Sie wird so rasch wie möglich zum Döbel geführt werden- sie bringt neben der Nostalgie noch ein zwei Eigenschaften ins Rennen die andeuten, dass sie nicht nur nostalgischer Ballast wäre. Dann aber werde ich sie schön saubermachen und pflegen und diesen Entwürdigenden Griffabschluss historisch korrekt austauschen,
und sie in die Dauerausstellung geben.
Wenn möglich werde ich ihr die Rolle besorgen, die sie als durch mich gewählte Zweitrolle hatte (Die Erstrolle war selbst für mich in meinen zarten Ater indiskutabel) Da muss ich vermutlich nochmal auf die Rollenspezies hier zurückgreifen. Ich weiss genau das DAM Modell, mit dem sie in der Vitrine liegen soll.

Aber das erste und wichtigste ist, sie mal ans Wasser zu bringen.


----------



## geomas

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ahh vielen Dank für die Info !
> Wenn es über Ebay geht weiß ich glaube ich bescheid,hab deren Angebote gesehen.
> Das müsste dann der Shop von Piscor.it sein,oder ?
> Ich hatte zuvor bissel Bedenken ob das ein seriöser Verkäufer ist,sind auch viele Shops aus Bulgarien bei Ebay,aber der istbder einzige aus it soviel ich weiß.
> Das wäre ne Möglichkeit,der Preis ist fair,und bei dem Modell gibt es  Versand für 7€



Es war (glaub ich) ein anderer Shop bei ebay, (aus Ariccia???).
Vielleicht kannst Du den Prof direkt anschreiben und nett und höflich fragen...


----------



## Minimax

Also, historisch korrekt wäre eine Quick CS 30, mit der hat Vergangenheitsminimax die meisten Jahre geangelt -prima Standardrolle, das wärs-
Aber dem ganz, ganz kleinen, frühen  Vergangenheitsminiaxwurde die Rute mit ner Quick Pirate 1 -mit Röllchenlosen Schnurfangbügel aus Blei oder Cellophan-
überreicht.
Da werd ich wohl besser nach einer leidlich erhaltenen CS fahnden, ist ja nicht so komplex wie ne Altex.

Übrigens warn die CS für 90er Massstäbe ganz gute Rollen, zwar Plastik, aber fest und robust, und sher haltbar auch mit wenig Pflege- ganz anders als die Camaros.


----------



## geomas

Meine erste eigene „moderne Rute” bekam ich etwa 1983 als Geschenk vom Mann meiner Patentante aus Westberlin.
Sein Vater, damals verstorben, hatte dort offenbar Barsch & Co. nachgestellt und so kam eine Vollglasrute von 1,65m in meinen Besitz.
Der Schaumstoffgriff war aus einem seltsamen Material von der Farbe eines Zigarettenfilters (nachdem eine Dame die Fluppe nur vorsichtigst „gepafft” hat), die Farbe des Blanks erinnere ich undeutlich als eine Art dunkles Siegelwachs-Rot. Hersteller und Modell sind mir entfallen, es könnte aber eine Shakespeare (ganz einfaches Modell) gewesen sein, denn die dazugehörige Rolle war eine Shakespeare Noris xyz. Leider mit defektem Bügelmechanismus, was meine anglerischen Aktivitäten damit doch etwas eingrenzten. Als größten Erfolg mit dieser Combo konnte ich den Fang meiner ersten Tinca verbuchen. Während „die Großen” (Schuljungs von 13/14 Jahren) mit ihren Wurfruten gekonnt Posen bis auf die Teichmitte oder darüberhinaus katapultierten blieb mir nur der Uferbereich.
Eines schönen Tages begab sich die Pose direkt am vielbelaufenen und -beradfahrten Ufer auf Tauchstation und nach einem kernigen Drill auf Biegen und Brechen fand sich eine Schleie von 31cm im Farbeimer wieder, mit dem sie lebend nach Hause geschleppt wurde.
Die Tinca trat damals recht schnell den Weg in den Schleien-Himmel an, Rolle und Rute folgten mit einigen Jahren Abstand.

Die erste gute Friedfisch-Rute, die ich mir nach der Wende besorgte, habe ich übrigens immer noch und nutze sie von Zeit zu Zeit. Es ist eine Balzer Magna Silver Leger (oder Ledger?) von 3m. Mit Gewindeendring und schöner Aktion. Erworben etwa Mitte der 1990er Jahre. Leider ist sie nach älterem britischen Vorbild geteilt (ringloses Griffstück, Mittel- und Spitzenteil), was mir nicht so gefällt.
Auch meine erste moderne Rolle (ne frühe Stradic 4000, gekauft in Berlin um 1993? für 179DM, so die Erinnerung nicht trügt) habe und nutze ich noch.
Die zweite moderne Rolle, eine Aero Perfection 1000W, gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblings-Friedfischrollen und ist permanent mit der wunderbaren Balzer Editions Picker von Heinz verpaart worden. Gerade heute kam sie wieder zum Einsatz.


----------



## Andal

Was ich dir zu der Rute auch noch ans Herz legen kann, ist die DAM Quick 221 XL. Zeitlich einigermaßen schlüssig und von einwandfreier Verwendbarkeit. Vor allem der Einzug ist nicht so altbacken langsam!


----------



## Captain_H00k

geomas schrieb:


> Es war (glaub ich) ein anderer Shop bei ebay, (aus Ariccia???).
> Vielleicht kannst Du den Prof direkt anschreiben und nett und höflich fragen...



Erneut thx,werd ich machen.Ich suche mir mal raus was mich so interessiert,und schreibe ihn die Tage mal an


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Was ich dir zu der Rute auch noch ans Herz legen kann, ist die DAM Quick 221 XL. Zeitlich einigermaßen schlüssig und von einwandfreier Verwendbarkeit. Vor allem der Einzug ist nicht so altbacken langsam!




Mir sind vor ein paar Tagen 3 Quick XL222 zugelaufen. Falls Du Interesse haben solltest, lieber Minimax, wäre eine davon postwendend die Deine.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ahh vielen Dank für die Info !
> Wenn es über Ebay geht weiß ich glaube ich bescheid,hab deren Angebote gesehen.
> Das müsste dann der Shop von Piscor.it sein,oder ?
> Ich hatte zuvor bissel Bedenken ob das ein seriöser Verkäufer ist,sind auch viele Shops aus Bulgarien bei Ebay,aber der istbder einzige aus it soviel ich weiß.
> Das wäre ne Möglichkeit,der Preis ist fair,und bei dem Modell gibt es  Versand für 7€




Moin,
ich habe schon einige Rute in Italien bestellt über ebay.
Die Bestellung lief immer reibungslos und der Versand entweder per UPS oder GLS ab.
Die Shops, die ich bisher hatte waren:








						Fishing Europe | eBay Shops
					

Pescaplanet commercializza articoli da pesca in mare lago subacquea,nautica,canne mulinelli filo ecc, La Nostra Forza e' data da una lunga esperieza commererciale che ci consente di acquistare e vendere al miglior prezzo di mercato i migliori marchi del panorama internazionale. Pescaplanet, e'...



					www.ebay.de
				








__





						Sicherheitsmaßnahme
					






					www.ebay.de
				








__





						Sicherheitsmaßnahme
					






					www.ebay.de
				




https://www.ebay.de/str/ArmeriaT-P?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
(schnellster Versand!!)





__





						Sicherheitsmaßnahme
					






					www.ebay.de
				





Guck mal ob du deine Wunschrute bei denen findest.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Professore als sachkundigen Experten empfohlen.
> Meines Wissens nach bestellt der Prof seine Edelbolos direkt im Heimatland der Bolos (über ebay).
> Matchruten sind, ich greife ihm da vor, wohl eher nicht so sein Ding.




Genau so ist es.
Danke @geomas


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Besten Dank für den Ausflüg in die Vergangenheit und glückwunsch zu der widererlangten Rute.
Ich bin zum Glück noch im Besitz meiner ersten "selbstgekauften" Rute und auch meine erste Rute ist gut verwart und gesichert.

Du wirst sehen es macht dir unheimlichen Spaß mit der Rute der Anfangsjahre am Wasser zu sein. Die ganzen Geschichten die sie erzählen kann über gefangene aber auch verlorene Fische. Allein das Verweilen in der Vergangenheit wird dir sehr viel Freude bereiten. Genies diese Stunden am Wasser und widerhole sie bei Bedarf den das ist genau die Zeit wo uns so richtig schön entspannen lässt.

Auch ich habe immer mal wider so Tage wo meine älteren Ruten mit ans Wasser kommen, sie sind gezeichnet von meiner Jugend, manchmal etwas sorglosen Umgangs, mit vielen Kratzern  aber genau das macht die Geschichte um dieses Angelgerät aus. Nicht der Fang ist an solchen Tagen entscheidend sondern die Geschichte die man damit wider erlebt was früher einmal war.

Ich wünsch dir schon jetzt schöne Stunden am Wasser und ne Zeit der Rückbesinnung in längst vergangene Zeiten.


----------



## Ukel

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ahh vielen Dank für die Info !
> Wenn es über Ebay geht weiß ich glaube ich bescheid,hab deren Angebote gesehen.
> Das müsste dann der Shop von Piscor.it sein,oder ?
> Ich hatte zuvor bissel Bedenken ob das ein seriöser Verkäufer ist,sind auch viele Shops aus Bulgarien bei Ebay,aber der istbder einzige aus it soviel ich weiß.
> Das wäre ne Möglichkeit,der Preis ist fair,und bei dem Modell gibt es  Versand für 7€


Eine gute Adresse in Deutschland ist:




__





						Matchangler-Shop Fiebig - Onlineshop für Angelzubehör
					

Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör von Rive, Sensas, FTMAX, Cralusso, Maver, Tubertini und Browning speziell zum Hege-Angeln.




					shop.matchanglershop.de
				



dort hast du auch eine gute Auswahl und oft eine ausführliche Beschreibung dabei.

Vor Jahren habe ich für meine Sitzkiepe ein neues Sitzkissen direkt in Italien bestellt, klappte super, weiß aber nicht mehr genau,  bei wem, könnte Piscor.it gewesen sein


----------



## Tricast

@Captain_H00k : Eine Vertretung für Trabucco gibt es in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr. Du könntest es sonst auch mal bei EVEZET versuchen, die haben auf ihrer Home Page ein Trabucco Team. Interessant sind/waren auch die Tele-Matchruten von Trabucco.
Der Prof. würde an solch einem Flüßchen aber bestimmt eine 6 m Bolo fischen und wenn ich auch nicht ein Freund der Bolo´s bin, würde ich Dir auch solch einen Stock empfehlen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Ukel

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich bin ja in der komfortablen Lage,dass der liebe Herr @rhinefisher   öfter mal mit mir ans Wasser kommt,und mir schon mächtig was beigebracht hat ( würde ich jetzt mal behaupten  ).
> Trotzdem fällt es mir bei den Friedfischen teilweise immernoch schwer,gerade bei Fischen die sich bis auf Nuancen sehr ähnlich sind
> 
> Mal was anderes in die Runde,ich hab ein neues Gewässer zu beangeln diesen Sommer.
> Ein Fluss,ist für mich eher Neuland dort mit Pose oder auf Grund zu fischen.
> Grundruten hätte ich,aber ne passende Matchrute wäre cool.
> Füge mal ein Bild ein um ein ungefähres Bild zu vermitteln.
> Ist nicht sehr breit,aber die Strömung ist relativ moderat,wobei es auch beruhigtere  Bereiche gibt.Ich denke aber wenn der Wasserstand mal steigt,zieht es nochmal was an.
> Zudem gibt es an den Ufern relativ starken Bewuchs.
> Werde morgen mal mit Grundruten in diversen Längen testen wie es sich anfühlt.
> Maximum habe ich an 3,90m gedacht,aber überlege ob nen Tick kleiner auch gut fischbar ist.
> Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja nen Geheimtipp so um die 50-100€ rum,gerne aber auch Preis/Leistungs Sieger.
> Wichtig wäre mir auch, dass die gut zu transportieren ist,also sprich bei ner 3,90m nicht zweiteilig.
> 
> PS: Übrigens falls hier tackle Anfragen in so nem Sammelthread unerwünscht sind, sagt es mir bitte !
> Ich dachte mir, ich bin in guter alter Stammtischmanier mal so frei ,und frage,da hier einfach so geballtes Wissen versammelt ist


Hab mir dein Flüsschen nun nochmal angeschaut, wenn du eine recht zügige Strömung hast, wird’s mit einer Matchrute recht schwer, weil du den Köder dort schlecht führen bzw. verzögern kannst, mit Matche musst du den Köder ziemlich ungehindert treiben lassen. Eine Bolo eignet sich viel besser, du kannst den Köder in der Strömung treiben lassen oder, viel wichtiger, auch verzögert anbieten, also in der Strömung etwas zurückhalten, ohne das er aus der Spur gerät. Dein Aktionsradius ist größer mit der Bolo, vor allem wenn du in der Mitte des Flüsschen oder auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite angeln willst. 6 m Bolo sollte dafür genau richtig sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ansonsten muß du mal bei Andreas Risse in Georgsmarienhütte anrufen, meine Trabucco hatte der auch einfach im Regal stehen. Und Rive hat er mehr als genug, manchmal auch Angebote. Fragen kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Ükels,
> 
> Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Petri an die Fänger des heutigen Tages -und, natürlich auch der letzten Wochen (schäm...).
> Um mich mal wieder so ein bisschen randlich an Theke und Teetisch ranzuwanzen, kann ich, wie immer in totaler Missachtung der laufenden Diskussion, nur mal einen minderinteressanten Tacklebeitrag liefern- und er betrifft eine ganz besondere Rute, deren emotionale Bedeutung für mich sehr hoch ist, deren Abkunft aber sich im Billigtelesektor der 80er verliert- kein Beitrag für den sich prächtig entwickelnden Antiquitätenzweig unseres Forums.
> 
> Photos von der Rute kommen gleich nach, ich schreibe erstmal auf Laptop und editiere gleich dann die Handyphotos rein.
> 
> Ich bin durch verschiedene Umstände wieder in den Besitz meiner allerersten, eigenen Angelrute gelangt- Ich hatte sie als Geschenk eines angelkundigen Onkels als verrrückter kleiner 12-13 Jähriger in den Jahren um 1990 erhalten, lange Jahre benutzt, dann kam der grosse Pubertäts und Studiumhiatus, und als ich wieder mit dem Angeln begann, blieb sie in der Ecke stehen, um schliesslich wieder, als ich vor wenigen Jahren anglerisch widergeboren wurde, mit allem möglichem alten Telekram wieder an den Angelonkel zurückverschenkt wurde.
> 
> Jetzt endlich habe ich sie wieder, und bin gewillt sie einzusetzen. Ohne den emotionalen Hintergrund ist sie nichts, scheinbar eine alte Billigtele. Dennoch, jetzt wo ich das Stück mit geschärften SInnen, und verwöhnt durch meine nicht ganz abscheulichen aktuellen Ruten in Händen halte, fällt mir auf, dass sie für eine Billigglastele relativ leicht ist, und ihre Aktion der meiner Kingfisher Specialist Chub oder auch der Skinny little Bitch nahekommt- vielleicht sind bei der Wahl bzw. dem AUfbau der letztgenannten Ruten verschüttete Erinnerungen an meine alte Erstlingsrute eingeflossen.
> Anhang anzeigen 343797
> 
> Die Rute hat keinen Hersteller, sie ist 3 m lang, ihr Wurfgewicht ist mit 15-50 g angegeben, 5 Porzellanringlein, alle lose, zieren sie, und weder Kork, noch Duplon noch Tennisband zierten ihren Griff. Vielmehr wurde dieser durch einen seltsamen, Mattschwarzen, Rauen Lackauftrag auf dem Blank gebildet. Die WIcklungs- und Klebespuren, die ihr auf dem Griff seht, rühren von Fahrrahdlenkerband her, das ich einst als Knabe auftrug, um sie zu pimpen- ekelhaft. Ich habe das Band entfernt, in derselben Nacht vor vier Tagen, als sie zurück zu mir kam- es wäre historisch interessant gewesen, aber ich musste es leider sofort abknibbeln. Der Zwischenbesitzer hat eine abscheuliche Buttcap installiert, auch das werde ich ändern.
> 
> Nach dem ich mich nun noch abseits des Wasser mit diesem Stück meiner Biographie beschäftigt habe, muss ich sagen, es spricht für meinen lieben Onkel,  mir damals so eine Universalrute mit einem deutlichen Twist zur leichten Angelei gekauft zu haben. Das hat die Weichen gestellt. Und wenn der gute, liebe Mann, das Wort "Avon" noch niemals gehört hat, und es vermutlich auch nicht schreiben könnte, dann kann der durch Euch meine Lieben Freunde mit allen Tacklewassern gewaschene Minimax sagen: Wenn das nicht ne ideale Knabenavon ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht.
> 
> Mit einer solchen Rute kann ein Junge die Schafgarbenumgürteten Wiesen der Soeste durchstreifen und Gründlinge und Barsche seiner Mutter bringen, nachts Spitzkopfaalen nachstellen, an siffigen Folienteichen flossenlose Regenbogner fangen, und ganz generell eine teilnehmende Liebe für all das was uns so lieb und teuer ist am Wasser zu entwickeln.
> Besten Dank für den Ausflüg in die Vergangenheit und glückwunsch zu der widererlangten Rute.
> Nun habe ich meine erste eigene Angelrute wieder,
> 
> Herzliche Grüße.
> Euer
> Minimax





Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Ükels,
> 
> Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Petri an die Fänger des heutigen Tages -und, natürlich auch der letzten Wochen (schäm...).
> Um mich mal wieder so ein bisschen randlich an Theke und Teetisch ranzuwanzen, kann ich, wie immer in totaler Missachtung der laufenden Diskussion, nur mal einen minderinteressanten Tacklebeitrag liefern- und er betrifft eine ganz besondere Rute, deren emotionale Bedeutung für mich sehr hoch ist, deren Abkunft aber sich im Billigtelesektor der 80er verliert- kein Beitrag für den sich prächtig entwickelnden Antiquitätenzweig unseres Forums.
> 
> Photos von der Rute kommen gleich nach, ich schreibe erstmal auf Laptop und editiere gleich dann die Handyphotos rein.
> 
> Ich bin durch verschiedene Umstände wieder in den Besitz meiner allerersten, eigenen Angelrute gelangt- Ich hatte sie als Geschenk eines angelkundigen Onkels als verrrückter kleiner 12-13 Jähriger in den Jahren um 1990 erhalten, lange Jahre benutzt, dann kam der grosse Pubertäts und Studiumhiatus, und als ich wieder mit dem Angeln begann, blieb sie in der Ecke stehen, um schliesslich wieder, als ich vor wenigen Jahren anglerisch widergeboren wurde, mit allem möglichem alten Telekram wieder an den Angelonkel zurückverschenkt wurde.
> 
> Jetzt endlich habe ich sie wieder, und bin gewillt sie einzusetzen. Ohne den emotionalen Hintergrund ist sie nichts, scheinbar eine alte Billigtele. Dennoch, jetzt wo ich das Stück mit geschärften SInnen, und verwöhnt durch meine nicht ganz abscheulichen aktuellen Ruten in Händen halte, fällt mir auf, dass sie für eine Billigglastele relativ leicht ist, und ihre Aktion der meiner Kingfisher Specialist Chub oder auch der Skinny little Bitch nahekommt- vielleicht sind bei der Wahl bzw. dem AUfbau der letztgenannten Ruten verschüttete Erinnerungen an meine alte Erstlingsrute eingeflossen.
> Anhang anzeigen 343797
> 
> Die Rute hat keinen Hersteller, sie ist 3 m lang, ihr Wurfgewicht ist mit 15-50 g angegeben, 5 Porzellanringlein, alle lose, zieren sie, und weder Kork, noch Duplon noch Tennisband zierten ihren Griff. Vielmehr wurde dieser durch einen seltsamen, Mattschwarzen, Rauen Lackauftrag auf dem Blank gebildet. Die WIcklungs- und Klebespuren, die ihr auf dem Griff seht, rühren von Fahrrahdlenkerband her, das ich einst als Knabe auftrug, um sie zu pimpen- ekelhaft. Ich habe das Band entfernt, in derselben Nacht vor vier Tagen, als sie zurück zu mir kam- es wäre historisch interessant gewesen, aber ich musste es leider sofort abknibbeln. Der Zwischenbesitzer hat eine abscheuliche Buttcap installiert, auch das werde ich ändern.
> 
> Nach dem ich mich nun noch abseits des Wasser mit diesem Stück meiner Biographie beschäftigt habe, muss ich sagen, es spricht für meinen lieben Onkel,  mir damals so eine Universalrute mit einem deutlichen Twist zur leichten Angelei gekauft zu haben. Das hat die Weichen gestellt. Und wenn der gute, liebe Mann, das Wort "Avon" noch niemals gehört hat, und es vermutlich auch nicht schreiben könnte, dann kann der durch Euch meine Lieben Freunde mit allen Tacklewassern gewaschene Minimax sagen: Wenn das nicht ne ideale Knabenavon ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht.
> 
> Mit einer solchen Rute kann ein Junge die Schafgarbenumgürteten Wiesen der Soeste durchstreifen und Gründlinge und Barsche seiner Mutter bringen, nachts Spitzkopfaalen nachstellen, an siffigen Folienteichen flossenlose Regenbogner fangen, und ganz generell eine teilnehmende Liebe für all das was uns so lieb und teuer ist am Wasser zu entwickeln.
> 
> Nun habe ich meine erste eigene Angelrute wieder,
> 
> Herzliche Grüße.
> Euer
> Minimax


Besten Dank für den netten Bericht in deine Vergangenheit und Glückwunsch zu der wiedererlangten Rute.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Meine erste eigene „moderne Rute” bekam ich etwa 1983 als Geschenk vom Mann meiner Patentante aus Westberlin.
> Sein Vater, damals verstorben, hatte dort offenbar Barsch & Co. nachgestellt und so kam eine Vollglasrute von 1,65m in meinen Besitz.
> Der Schaumstoffgriff war aus einem seltsamen Material von der Farbe eines Zigarettenfilters (nachdem eine Dame die Fluppe nur vorsichtigst „gepafft” hat), die Farbe des Blanks erinnere ich undeutlich als eine Art dunkles Siegelwachs-Rot. Hersteller und Modell sind mir entfallen, es könnte aber eine Shakespeare (ganz einfaches Modell) gewesen sein, denn die dazugehörige Rolle war eine Shakespeare Noris xyz. Leider mit defektem Bügelmechanismus, was meine anglerischen Aktivitäten damit doch etwas eingrenzten. Als größten Erfolg mit dieser Combo konnte ich den Fang meiner ersten Tinca verbuchen. Während „die Großen” (Schuljungs von 13/14 Jahren) mit ihren Wurfruten gekonnt Posen bis auf die Teichmitte oder darüberhinaus katapultierten blieb mir nur der Uferbereich.
> Eines schönen Tages begab sich die Pose direkt am vielbelaufenen und -beradfahrten Ufer auf Tauchstation und nach einem kernigen Drill auf Biegen und Brechen fand sich eine Schleie von 31cm im Farbeimer wieder, mit dem sie lebend nach Hause geschleppt wurde.
> Die Tinca trat damals recht schnell den Weg in den Schleien-Himmel an, Rolle und Rute folgten mit einigen Jahren Abstand.
> 
> Die erste gute Friedfisch-Rute, die ich mir nach der Wende besorgte, habe ich übrigens immer noch und nutze sie von Zeit zu Zeit. Es ist eine Balzer Magna Silver Leger (oder Ledger?) von 3m. Mit Gewindeendring und schöner Aktion. Erworben etwa Mitte der 1990er Jahre. Leider ist sie nach älterem britischen Vorbild geteilt (ringloses Griffstück, Mittel- und Spitzenteil), was mir nicht so gefällt.
> Auch meine erste moderne Rolle (ne frühe Stradic 4000, gekauft in Berlin um 1993? für 179DM, so die Erinnerung nicht trügt) habe und nutze ich noch.
> Die zweite moderne Rolle, eine Aero Perfection 1000W, gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblings-Friedfischrollen und ist permanent mit der wunderbaren Balzer Editions Picker von Heinz verpaart worden. Gerade heute kam sie wieder zum Einsatz.


Besten Dank für den netten Bericht in deine Vergangenheit. Meine erst Rute habe ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mir sind vor ein paar Tagen 3 Quick XL222 zugelaufen. Falls Du Interesse haben solltest, lieber Minimax, wäre eine davon postwendend die Deine.



Oh wie cool, lieber Geo, und ob ich Interesse habe!  Ich schreib Dich an,
Herzlich
Dein
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Mein Junge ist stolz wie bolle auf seine Aqualite plus Rolle. Gerade etwas Handling und Drill mit der Heck geübt. Ich war natürlich der kampfstarke, gerissene Döbel, welcher ständig ins Geäst will und kurz vor der Landung noch einmal richtig aufdreht.   
Morgen geht es los, die Dämmerung und etwas Dunkelheit( Knicklicht an Pose muß morgen sein) mitnehmen. Freuen uns.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mein Junge ist stolz wie bolle auf seine Aqualite plus Rolle. Gerade etwas Handling und Drill mit der Heck geübt. Ich war natürlich der kampfstarke, gerissene Döbel, welcher ständig ins Geäst will und kurz vor der Landung noch einmal richtig aufdreht.
> Morgen geht es los, die Dämmerung und etwas Dunkelheit( Knicklicht an Pose muß morgen sein) mitnehmen. Freuen uns.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg für dich und deinen Jungen für Morgen.


----------



## Xianeli

Danke für die Zusprüche  ist ja nicht so das ich keine Lust hätte zu angeln, bin eigentlich heiß drauf aber wenn es dann so weit ist fehlt der "Antrieb" und ich denke "ach bleib ich doch lieber zu Hause. Vielleicht versuche ich es am Sonntag erneut, gleiche Stelle, gleiche Strategie. Vielleicht hilft die Sonne diese Woche dabei. Darauf das Wochenende haben wir ja wieder Sonderschichten... also Die Zeit nutzen während ich am Haus momentan nicht viel machen kann und mal Wochenends nicht arbeiten muss.


----------



## Tricast

Hallo zusammen,
die Welt wird immer verrückter. Heute musste ich lernen, dass der Trend zur zweit Tacklebox geht. Eine reicht nicht mehr und groß muss sie sein.
Na, da kann mein Heinz ja jetzt richtig los legen. Habt Ihr alle auch schon zwei Tackleboxen? Bin ich nicht uptodate?
Bleibt alle Gesund.
Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusprüche  ist ja nicht so das ich keine Lust hätte zu angeln, bin eigentlich heiß drauf aber wenn es dann so weit ist fehlt der "Antrieb" und ich denke "ach bleib ich doch lieber zu Hause. Vielleicht versuche ich es am Sonntag erneut, gleiche Stelle, gleiche Strategie. Vielleicht hilft die Sonne diese Woche dabei. Darauf das Wochenende haben wir ja wieder Sonderschichten... also Die Zeit nutzen während ich am Haus momentan nicht viel machen kann und mal Wochenends nicht arbeiten muss.


Das ist auch ganz normal, quasi der Sinus piscator. Keine Mensch kann immer alles mit 110% betreiben. Das wird wieder!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die Welt wird immer verrückter. Heute musste ich lernen, dass der Trend zur zweit Tacklebox geht. Eine reicht nicht mehr und groß muss sie sein.
> Na, da kann mein Heinz ja jetzt richtig los legen. Habt Ihr alle auch schon zwei Tackleboxen? Bin ich nicht uptodate?
> Bleibt alle Gesund.
> Grüße
> Susanne


Es ist nicht die Frage, wie viele Boxen man hat, sondern höchstens die, wie viele man mitschleppen möchte.


----------



## geomas

Ich dachte, Heinz hat seine Goldhaken und das Wickelblei in ner Zigarrenkiste verstaut. 
Und jetzt das: „2 Tackleboxen, große gar?”. Na dann wird er demnächst wohl so richtig durchstarten.
Und dafür werden ihm alle legal verfügbaren Daumen gedrückt, heftig.


----------



## Andal

Tacklebox ist ja auch ein sehr relativer Begriff. Ich habe welche, da geht der Tagesbedarf rein und sie passen trotzdem in die Westentasche und solche mit Trageriemen, wo man beim Transport gehörig ins transpirieren kommt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Solange Heinz nur 2 Tackleboxen hat würde ich sagen ist er total untertakle. Eine für Hakenbriefchen, eine für Karpfen, eine für Hecht, eine für UL, eine für Bißanzeiger,Bankstics und Zubehör, eine für Fliegen, eine für Forellenpastengläser, eine für Wirbel, Sprengringe, Stahlvorfach, Krimpzange und ich glaube das sind noch nicht alle.


----------



## Andal

Seit vielen Jahren versuche ich, den Zustand herzustellen, dass ich für jede Angelart, die ich betreibe, eine eigene Tasche (mit Tackleboxen) herzurichten, so dass ich nur zugreifen muss und losgehen. In des vergebens. Mittlerweile bin ich aber auch der festen Überzeugung, dass sollte jemals dieser Zustand hergestellt sein, es einfach "Plopp" macht und das Universum ist erloschen, harrt auf einen erneuten Urknall.

Es gibt einfach Zustände, die würde man gerne erreichen - die Perfektion - aber wenn das eintritt, ist alles ohne Sinn, Ziel und Zukunft.


----------



## rhinefisher

Eigentlich fühle ich mich in dieser Richtung der Perfektion immer wieder sehr Nahe..
Aber dann ändert die Realität die Definition von Perfektion...
Das nimmt erst mit dem Ende ein Ende.. .


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Heinz hat seine Goldhaken und das Wickelblei in ner Zigarrenkiste verstaut.
> Und jetzt das: „2 Tackleboxen, große gar?”. Na dann wird er demnächst wohl so richtig durchstarten.
> Und dafür werden ihm alle legal verfügbaren Daumen gedrückt, heftig.



Ein guter Freund von uns der hier auch im AB war der hatte wirklich nicht mehr als ein paar Haken und Wickelblei vom Dachdecker.  Dafür hat er aber auf Ansage gefangen weil er sich eben auskannte mit den Gewässern und den Fischen.

Die Tackle Box ist ja nur wegen der Klappstuhl-Angelei. Andere haben das meiste Gerödel in den tausend Taschen ihrer Angelweste. Wir waren heute unterwegs um eine Angelliege für Susanne abzuholen da ist mir die Box in die Hände gefallen, dafür kann ich doch nichts. Es ist die Greys Prodigy Klip-Lok geworden. Sonst habe ich ja eine Rive-Kiepe mit Transport System. Aber Ihr macht ja die Leute schier verrückt mit eurer Schreiberei wegen Minimalismus beim Angeln! 

LIebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich fühle ich mich in dieser Richtung der Perfektion immer wieder sehr Nahe..
> Aber dann ändert die Realität die Definition von Perfektion...
> *Das nimmt erst mit dem Ende ein Ende.. .*


Eben und da bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass man dieses Ende nicht auch noch heraufbeschwören muss!


----------



## geomas

Lieber Heinz,
Minimalismus beim Angeln ist so etwas wie ein unerreichbares Fernziel, das Idealbild, so eine Art „Zen-Angelei”.
Die Greys Klip Lok Boxen sind absolut prima, finde ich. Gut sortiert bin ich dennoch nie beim Angeln.
Eigentlich brauche ich für den Fluß nebenan nur ne alte Filmdose mit ein paar Dropshotbleien drin, ein Briefchen mit Ersatzhaken und ein Brotausstecher.
Und trotzdem schleppe ich kiloweise „Tackle” an den Fluß.
Beste Grüße aus Rostock, Georg.


----------



## Kochtopf

Grundsätzlich sage ich: alles was ich an Angelzeug kaufe brauche ich. Nicht zwangsläufig ad hoc aber grundsätzlich.
Gerade jetzt eine kleinteilebox mit magnetischen Boden wiedergefunden, keine Ahnung wo sie all die Jahre war, aber jetzt sind alle Haken die ich standardmässig für Fried- und Raubfisch brauche darin untergebracht. Dann habe ich eine Nubbsiebox mit Wirbeln, Gummiperlen  Posenschugen, Madenclips etc., beide sind in einer Gürteltasche, wenn ich die Tasche samt Quiver und Klappstuhl nehme habe ich alles was ich brauche


----------



## daci7

Ich würde noch weiter gehen: hoffentlich erreiche ich die Perfektion nie. Ich liebe es neue Ruten zu begrabbeln, Methoden und Taschen und Nubsies zu kaufen, optimieren, sortieren und wieder aus den Augen zu verlieren.
#neverendingstory


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich würde noch weiter gehen: hoffentlich erreiche ich die Perfektion nie. Ich liebe es neue Ruten zu begrabbeln, Methoden und Taschen und Nubsies zu kaufen, optimieren, sortieren und wieder aus den Augen zu verlieren.
> #neverendingstory


Das ist das gleiche mit "dem Fisch des Lebens". Ich will den nicht fangen, denn was wird danach sein? Stürze ich mich dann ins Schwert, oder was!?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich hasse den Minimalismus, immer wenn ich damit anfange sitze ich danach am Wasser und ärgere mich, das ich wieder was vergessen habe. Jetzt steckt alles in 2 Transportboxen, die kommen auf die Sackkarre, Ruten und Kescher obendrauf und schon gehts ab. Durch die Boxen habe ich auch immer einen Tisch mit, da diese mit Deckel ausgestattet sind. Und wenn mal ein Regenschauer kommt, Deckel zu und alles bleibt trocken. Gut, man wird manchmal bestaunt wegen der Sackkarre, aber da must man drüber stehen. Und wenn ich dann wieder zu Hause bin, Boxen in die Ecke und Ruhe ist.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Minimalismus...


Ich nicht. Wenn ich dann einen plötzlichen Fisch nicht befischen kann, weil irgendwas fehlt, dann kommentiere ich das unausgesprochen mit den Worten "Man sieht sich wieder!". Es gibt mir das seltsame Gefühl von Überlegenheit. Für viele bin ich deswegen der Depp, aber es stört mich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich muss nicht um jeden Preis jeden Fisch beangeln können. Ich meine einige (auch schwere) Grundbleie und Posen kann man immer dabei haben, eine Avon oder MeFo Rute o.ä. reicht für eigentlich alle für uns im Ükel interessanten Methoden für eigentlich alle Gewässer (gut, Feedern im Rheinhauptstrom wird wohl schwierig)... insofern kann ich persönlich (mittlerweile) tackleexzesse am Wasser nicht mehr nachvollziehen, aber ich arbeite auch nicht nennenswert mit Dips etc


----------



## Slappy

Minimalismus oder alles dabei. 
Das ist glaube ein Thema wo es keine finale Antwort zu gibt. 
Abgesehen davon das ich noch nicht so richtig viel habe, hab ich vor allem eins.... Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten. 
Aus diesem Grund setze ich mich lieber vorher hin und sortiere 1-2 Stunden alles was ich habe durch und packe 3/4 mal die Sachen um und habe am Ende nur recht wenig mit. Natürlich ist es dann immer so das am Wasser etwas nicht dabei ist aber das ist schon OK. Immer noch besser als die Hälfte der Zeit am Wasser damit zu verbringen innerlich zu diskutieren was jetzt zum Einsatz kommt. 
So schaffe ich es, wenn es ans Wasser geht mit einer Tragetüte (ja, mir fehlt noch eine ordentliche Tasche oder ein passender Rucksack sowie ne ordentliche Rutentasche) wo Posen, Bleie, 3-5 verschiedene gebundene Haken, Köder, Getränke und ne Kleinigkeit zu essen. Und nein, es ist nicht so ne xxl Tüte vom Schweden, sondern eine eher kleinere.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hi Susanne,

also zwei Tackleboxen sind schon etwas wenig. Ich habe vier davon und da sind die vielen weitere KuKö-Boxen  (sorry das gehört ja nicht hier her!) noch gar nicht eingerechnet. Ach so, meine kleine Aalbox, in der sich nur ein paar Heftchen mit Vorfachhaken, Wirbel, Bleie und Glöckchen befinden ist da  ja auch noch... Grüß mir den Heinz!


----------



## daci7

Aaaalso - 6 Boxen mit Posen, sortiert nach Angelart. 3 Boxen mit Haken, eine mit Wirbeln, eine mit Nubsies und 3 mit Bleien- ebenfalls so sortiert. Zwei verschiedene Boxen mit Futterkörben hab ich noch - meist reicht mir da aber eine Handvoll lose in der Tasche.
Der Rest ist lose in der Umhängetasche. 
Ich mach mir vor dem Fischen Gedanken wo es hingehen soll und brauch dann nur die entsprechenden Boxen mit in die Tasche zu schmeißen. 
Die Boxen sind aber auch alle recht klein - da passt alles zusammen in ein Fach von meiner Tasche. 
Das System hab ich jetzt knapp ein Jahr getestet und bin recht zufrieden.
Vorher hatte ich immer alles in einer Box die etwa so groß war wie die vielen kleinen Boxen  jetzt - da aber die Gewässer immer diverser wurden hat nicht mehr alles in der Box Platz gefunden ... ihr kennt das Problem 
Nun passt in die Umhängetasche bequem der ganze Kleinkram, 3 halbe Liter und ne Pulle Wasser. Zur Not auch noch ne Stulle. Dazu ein paar banksticks, die Köder und den kescherkopf zwischen den Stuhl geklemmt und eine rutentasche geschnappt. So kann ich bequem noch durch die Rheinwiesen latschen oder auch mal entlegene Stellen am altarm erreichen.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Aaaalso - 6 Boxen mit Posen, sortiert nach Angelart. 3 Boxen mit Haken, eine mit Wirbeln, eine mit Nubsies und 3 mit Bleien- ebenfalls so sortiert. Zwei verschiedene Boxen mit Futterkörben hab ich noch - meist reicht mir da aber eine Handvoll lose in der Tasche.
> Der Rest ist lose in der Umhängetasche.
> Ich mach mir vor dem Fischen Gedanken wo es hingehen soll und brauch dann nur die entsprechenden Boxen mit in die Tasche zu schmeißen.
> Die Boxen sind aber auch alle recht klein - da passt alles zusammen in ein Fach von meiner Tasche.
> Das System hab ich jetzt knapp ein Jahr getestet und bin recht zufrieden.
> Vorher hatte ich immer alles in einer Box die etwa so groß war wie die vielen kleinen Boxen  jetzt - da aber die Gewässer immer diverser wurden hat nicht mehr alles in der Box Platz gefunden ... ihr kennt das Problem
> Nun passt in die Umhängetasche bequem der ganze Kleinkram, 3 halbe Liter und ne Pulle Wasser. Zur Not auch noch ne Stulle. Dazu ein paar banksticks, die Köder und den kescherkopf zwischen den Stuhl geklemmt und eine rutentasche geschnappt. So kann ich bequem noch durch die Rheinwiesen latschen oder auch mal entlegene Stellen am altarm erreichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 343865


Mit dem Aufwand kann man leben. Und die "Postlertasche" aus Leder finde ich mal sehr ansprechend!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich auch, sehr geile Tasche!
Da kann keine _Carry All _von weiß der Kuckuck welchem elitären Hersteller mithalten.

So ähnlich sieht mein Gepäck übrigens auch aus, nur dass ich kein Futteral für Ruten und Kescherstab habe, es geht aber auch so.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war wieder der karpfenverseuchte Vereinssee angesagt, erst mit Futterkorb und verschiedenen Pellets als Köder - vier Karpfen zwischen 40 und 50cm. Dann war das Futter alle, obwohl ich sonst immer viel zu viel dabei habe und ich habe den Korb durch eine geomas-Montage mit einem dicken Bleiklumpen ausgetauscht. Da die Feederrute zu Hause geblieben war, musste ein selbstgebastelter Einhänger als Bissanzeiger reichen - das hätte er auch getan, allein, es biss nix mehr.

Der Wind war unterdessen abgeflaut, sodass auch noch ein Waggler per Bolo nach draußen geschmissen wurde aber auch hier gab es außer einem verlorenen Biss nur ein paar Zupfer oder Schnurschwimmer. Erdbeer-Dumbbells am Haken, die hatten zuvor mit Futterkorb schon nicht so gut funktioniert.

Schön wars dennoch, ein Traumwetter ist das heute!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343865



Sieht sehr praktikabel und überschaubar aus- und die Tasche verleiht dem ganzen einen schön nostalgischen Touch.

Bei dem unendlichen Thema des Umfangs der aktiven Ausrüstung denke ich selbst da in ganz ähnlichen Bahnen wie Andal, und hab das ja auch
früher immer mal wieder dargestellt. In Kurz heisst für mich die Zauberformel: "Beide Hände müssen in der Bewegung zum Angelplatz frei sein"*
und aktuell klappte das ganz gut, auch in der Kalten Jahreszeit, 
hg
Minimax

*Eine ausnahme besteht, wenn ich wiklich nur eine einzige RUte dabei habe etwa beim vorsätzlichen Trotten, Flugangeln oder gelegentlichem
Spinnen- da darf dann eine Hand die Rute halten.


----------



## Andal

Aber ich sehe den Kollegen sehr gerne zu, wenn sie "alles" dabei haben und am Ende mehr herumbasteln und hekteln, als tatsächlich zu fischen... raus, rein, umbauen, Pose, Grundblei... so schnell wäre selbst eine Turbo-Bachforelle nicht, um da noch an die diversen Köder zu kommen. Von den undurchdringlichen Futterwolken ganz zu scheigen.


----------



## phirania

Schöner Tag heuer.... 
Am Kleinen Bach ist auch gut was los.


----------



## Skott

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nachdem ich mir gestern zum Antesten eines Gewässers, das evtl. für eine Mitgliedschaft mit Jahresschein in Frage kommt, einen Tagesschein und 1/4 L Maden besorgt hatte, bin ich heute am späten Vormittag in Essen-Werden an die Ruhr gefahren. Zusätlich zu den Maden hatte ich noch 1/3 Toastbrot, 1 Dose Mais und 1 Stück Emmentaler Käse dabei.
Bei schönstem Wetter den Angelplatz eingerichtet und die Ruten klar gemacht:









Aussicht auf den Fluss:







Habe zuerst mit der neuen DAIWA Aqualite Sensor Float 13 ft. und der Chinapin gefischt, alles probiert, Made, Teig und Mais: Nothing !

Dann habe ich die 2. Rute fertig gemacht und ein Stück Käse etwas weiter draußen (~30 m) auf Grund gelegt.

Danach die Daiwa von 6,5g Pose und 12 er Haken auf 2,5 g Pose und 18er Haken an 0.12er Vorfach umgerüstet. 
Hiermit fing ich dann in einer halben Stunde auf alle Köder 4 Grundeln, 3 x ~6cm und eine von ~12cm (hier dachte ich zuerst an ein Augenrot)

Leider nein, es war trotzdem ein schöner Nachmittag, Seele baumel lassen und einfach mal abschalten..., das hat gut getan, wer weiß, was für Zeiten noch kommen???

(Und die neue Rute- Rollen-Combo macht echt Spass!!)


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe auch immer zu viel Kram dabei.
Aber was nicht in den Rucksack vom Korum Roving passt, bleibt zu Hause. Immer dabei sind die gemischte Nubsie-Dose, die Box mit den vorgebundenen Haken, ein paar Posen und eine kleine Box mit Werkzeug wie Schere und Bleizange.
Der restliche Platz ist reserviert für das, was in den Angler kommt   
Noch Futter und Köder in den Eimer und los geht's.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war wieder der karpfenverseuchte Vereinssee angesagt, erst mit Futterkorb und verschiedenen Pellets als Köder - vier Karpfen zwischen 40 und 50cm. Dann war das Futter alle, obwohl ich sonst immer viel zu viel dabei habe und ich habe den Korb durch eine geomas-Montage mit einem dicken Bleiklumpen ausgetauscht. Da die Feederrute zu Hause geblieben war, musste ein selbstgebastelter Einhänger als Bissanzeiger reichen - das hätte er auch getan, allein, es biss nix mehr.
> 
> Der Wind war unterdessen abgeflaut, sodass auch noch ein Waggler per Bolo nach draußen geschmissen wurde aber auch hier gab es außer einem verlorenen Biss nur ein paar Zupfer oder Schnurschwimmer. Erdbeer-Dumbbells am Haken, die hatten zuvor mit Futterkorb schon nicht so gut funktioniert.
> 
> Schön wars dennoch, ein Traumwetter ist das heute!


Ein dickes Petri zum Karpfen.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn wir uns selber nur halb so ausgewogen ernähren würden, wie wir das den lieben Fischlein zukommen lassen.


----------



## Hering 58

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> nachdem ich mir gestern zum Antesten eines Gewässers, das evtl. für eine Mitgliedschaft mit Jahresschein in Frage kommt, einen Tagesschein und 1/4 L Maden besorgt hatte, bin ich heute am späten Vormittag in Essen-Werden an die Ruhr gefahren. Zusätlich zu den Maden hatte ich noch 1/3 Toastbrot, 1 Dose Mais und 1 Stück Emmentaler Käse dabei.
> Bei schönstem Wetter den Angelplatz eingerichtet und die Ruten klar gemacht:
> Anhang anzeigen 343866
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343867
> 
> 
> Aussicht auf den Fluss:
> Anhang anzeigen 343868
> Anhang anzeigen 343869
> 
> Habe zuerst mit der neuen DAIWA Aqualite Sensor Float 13 ft. und der Chinapin gefischt, alles probiert, Made, Teig und Mais: Nothing !
> 
> Dann habe ich die 2. Rute fertig gemacht und ein Stück Käse etwas weiter draußen (~30 m) auf Grund gelegt.
> 
> Danach die Daiwa von 6,5g Pose und 12 er Haken auf 2,5 g Pose und 18er Haken an 0.12er Vorfach umgerüstet.
> Hiermit fing ich dann in einer halben Stunde auf alle Köder 4 Grundeln, 3 x ~6cm und eine von ~12cm (hier dachte ich zuerst an ein Augenrot)
> 
> Leider nein, es war trotzdem ein schöner Nachmittag, Seele baumel lassen und einfach mal abschalten..., das hat gut getan, wer weiß, was für Zeiten noch kommen???
> 
> (Und die neue Rute- Rollen-Combo macht echt Spass!!)


Netter Angel Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn wir uns selber nur halb so ausgewogen ernähren würden, wie wir das den lieben Fischlein zukommen lassen.


Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass das Sandwich-Toast nur für uns Angler hergestellt wird. Zum menschlichen Verzehr ist das ja nicht geeignet


----------



## Racklinger

Meine Devise ist mittlerweile wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin, will ich alles bequem auf einmal tragen können. Stuhl, Eimer, carry all und Rutentasche. Carryall deswegen um Thermoskanne, Regencape transportieren zu können ohne eine weitere Tasche zu benötigen. Und um zwischen Posenangeln, feedern am Altwasser oder Donau zu switchen brauch ich mittlerweile nur ein paar Handgriffe. Und wenn's Mal zum kurzansitz mit dem Fahrrad oder Roller geht wird auf Klapphocker umgesattelt und der Eimer bleibt daheim


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Schöner Tag heuer....
> Am Kleinen Bach ist auch gut was los.
> Anhang anzeigen 343872
> Anhang anzeigen 343874


Schöne Bilder Kalle,und der Weihnachtbraten ist immer dabei.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich werde mich morgen auch mal versuchen, mich im Minimalismus zu üben. Morgen geht es an die Leine, ich habe mir auf google-earth zwei Stellen ausgesucht, die etwas Fussarbeit von Ferdinand und mir erfordern. Mehr mitnehmen, als ich tragen kann geht also nicht und Ferdinand trägt ja nicht mal seinen Proviant. Der neue Korum-Rucksack von der Stippermesse, in den man auch das Gestühl einhaken kann, ist gepackt. Gleich nach Feierabend starten wir.


----------



## Slappy

daci7 schrieb:


> Aaaalso - 6 Boxen mit Posen, sortiert nach Angelart. 3 Boxen mit Haken, eine mit Wirbeln, eine mit Nubsies und 3 mit Bleien- ebenfalls so sortiert. Zwei verschiedene Boxen mit Futterkörben hab ich noch - meist reicht mir da aber eine Handvoll lose in der Tasche.
> Der Rest ist lose in der Umhängetasche.
> Ich mach mir vor dem Fischen Gedanken wo es hingehen soll und brauch dann nur die entsprechenden Boxen mit in die Tasche zu schmeißen.
> Die Boxen sind aber auch alle recht klein - da passt alles zusammen in ein Fach von meiner Tasche.
> Das System hab ich jetzt knapp ein Jahr getestet und bin recht zufrieden.
> Vorher hatte ich immer alles in einer Box die etwa so groß war wie die vielen kleinen Boxen  jetzt - da aber die Gewässer immer diverser wurden hat nicht mehr alles in der Box Platz gefunden ... ihr kennt das Problem
> Nun passt in die Umhängetasche bequem der ganze Kleinkram, 3 halbe Liter und ne Pulle Wasser. Zur Not auch noch ne Stulle. Dazu ein paar banksticks, die Köder und den kescherkopf zwischen den Stuhl geklemmt und eine rutentasche geschnappt. So kann ich bequem noch durch die Rheinwiesen latschen oder auch mal entlegene Stellen am altarm erreichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 343865


Absolut Perfekt


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Aaaalso - 6 Boxen mit Posen, sortiert nach Angelart. 3 Boxen mit Haken, eine mit Wirbeln, eine mit Nubsies und 3 mit Bleien- ebenfalls so sortiert. Zwei verschiedene Boxen mit Futterkörben hab ich noch - meist reicht mir da aber eine Handvoll lose in der Tasche.
> Der Rest ist lose in der Umhängetasche.
> Ich mach mir vor dem Fischen Gedanken wo es hingehen soll und brauch dann nur die entsprechenden Boxen mit in die Tasche zu schmeißen.
> Die Boxen sind aber auch alle recht klein - da passt alles zusammen in ein Fach von meiner Tasche.
> Das System hab ich jetzt knapp ein Jahr getestet und bin recht zufrieden.
> Vorher hatte ich immer alles in einer Box die etwa so groß war wie die vielen kleinen Boxen  jetzt - da aber die Gewässer immer diverser wurden hat nicht mehr alles in der Box Platz gefunden ... ihr kennt das Problem
> Nun passt in die Umhängetasche bequem der ganze Kleinkram, 3 halbe Liter und ne Pulle Wasser. Zur Not auch noch ne Stulle. Dazu ein paar banksticks, die Köder und den kescherkopf zwischen den Stuhl geklemmt und eine rutentasche geschnappt. So kann ich bequem noch durch die Rheinwiesen latschen oder auch mal entlegene Stellen am altarm erreichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 343865


Die Tasche ist sehr stylisch aber ich persönlich halte Umhängetaschen für den Antichristen, gerade wenn man über Weidezäune oder durch das Unterholz streift


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich werde mich morgen auch mal versuchen, mich im Minimalismus zu üben. Morgen geht es an die Leine, ich habe mir auf google-earth zwei Stellen ausgesucht, die etwas Fussarbeit von Ferdinand und mir erfordern. Mehr mitnehmen, als ich tragen kann geht also nicht und Ferdinand trägt ja nicht mal seinen Proviant. Der neue Korum-Rucksack von der Stippermesse, in den man auch das Gestühl einhaken kann, ist gepackt. Gleich nach Feierabend starten wir.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg Dir und Ferdinand für morgen.


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Kalle,und der Weihnachtbraten ist immer dabei.


Sind nicht die vom See...


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Tasche ist sehr stylisch aber ich persönlich halte Umhängetaschen für den Antichristen, gerade wenn man über Weidezäune oder durch das Unterholz streift


Wenn ich bei uns an der Warme rum stolpere hab ich immer eine Umhängetasche bei mir. Und wenn ein Weidenzaun überwunden werden muss, hebe ich sie vorher drüber. Angeln ist immer mit Arbeit verbunden. 
Ein dickes Petri heil an allen Glücklichen, die ans Wasser gekommen sind.
@Wuemmehunter , viel Glück und vor allen Dingen viel Spaß für morgen. Ich habe schon WE, aber angeln ist nicht drin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> die Welt wird immer verrückter. Heute musste ich lernen*, dass der Trend zur zweit Tacklebox geht*...............



Ich finde ja eher der Trend geht zum Zweitdöbel......







46 und 51....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ansonsten gab es heute nachmittag noch viel Sonne, paar Plötzen und zwei Segeldings.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil noch allen, die heute draußen waren!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mehr mitnehmen, als ich tragen kann geht also nicht und Ferdinand trägt ja nicht mal seinen Proviant.


Kannst du Ferdinand nicht einen speziellen Hunderucksack aufschnallen? Solche Dinger habe ich schon mal gesehen. Das eine oder andere könnte er doch tragen. Und wenn es nur sein Proviant ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass das Sandwich-Toast nur für uns Angler hergestellt wird. Zum menschlichen Verzehr ist das ja nicht geeignet


Also ich mag den schon... aus dem Sandwichmaker mit Schinken, Käse und etwas angebratener Zwiebel-Pilzmasse.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure Berichte, @Skott und @Professor Tinca  - und natürlich Petri heil zu Euren Fängen!

Die Tackle-Diskussion ist wieder mal sehr anregend. Ich werde (Stand jetzt) morgen auch „irgendwohin” fahren, weiß aber noch nicht, ob zur Oberwarnow oder  zu einem anderen Fließ- oder Stillgewässer.


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Kannst du Ferdinand nicht einen speziellen Hunderucksack aufschnallen? Solche Dinger habe ich schon mal gesehen. Das eine oder andere könnte er doch tragen. Und wenn es nur sein Proviant ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So ein Ding hätte  bei meinen Hunden genau 1,2 Millisekunden bis zur vollständigen Atomisierung gehalten. Außerdem sind Hunde keine Mulis.


----------



## Tikey0815

Soo, vorhin kam ein Anruf vom Kumpel, morgen Abend geht's an einen Abschnitt der Ahse. Wir werden sogar schon auf Abstand an gegenüberliegenden Ufern Angeln   Er möchte auf Aal und ich werde mal schauen ob ich was Ükel gerechtes ans Band kriege. Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich da dann auch die gerade anfliegende Colmic Bolo ausprobieren


----------



## daci7

Umhängetasche + Weidezaun hat mir tatsächlich schon einige "interessante" Verrenkungen beschert - aber das ist es mir wert 
... sieht ja eh keiner ... 
Und nen Rucksack kann man halt einfach nicht so entspannt hinstellen und drin kramen.


----------



## geomas

@Tikey0815  und @Wuemmehunter - viel Erfolg morgen!



#umhängetasche
Diagonal umhängen und schon gehts, finde ich, mit den Verrenkungen.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Hunde keine Mulis.


Richtig, sie rufen auch nicht hia, hia.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Tikey0815  und @Wuemmehunter - viel Erfolg morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> #umhängetasche
> Diagonal umhängen und schon gehts, finde ich, mit den Verrenkungen.


Ohne "diagonal" sind die Verrenkungen viel wüster, weil alles nach dem dritten Schritt rutscht.


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, vorhin kam ein Anruf vom Kumpel, morgen Abend geht's an einen Abschnitt der Ahse. Wir werden sogar schon auf Abstand an gegenüberliegenden Ufern Angeln   Er möchte auf Aal und ich werde mal schauen ob ich was Ükel gerechtes ans Band kriege. Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich da dann auch die gerade anfliegende Colmic Bolo ausprobieren


Viel Spaß und Erfolg  für morgen.


----------



## Jason

Petri heil Andy. Schöne Dickköpfe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei uns an der Warme rum stolpere hab ich immer eine Umhängetasche bei mir. Und wenn ein Weidenzaun überwunden werden muss, hebe ich sie vorher drüber. Angeln ist immer mit Arbeit verbunden.
> Ein dickes Petri heil an allen Glücklichen, die ans Wasser gekommen sind.
> @Wuemmehunter , viel Glück und vor allen Dingen viel Spaß für morgen. Ich habe schon WE, aber angeln ist nicht drin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Klar geht das aber einen Rucksack finde ich dabei viel praktischer


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Berichte, @Skott und @Professor Tinca  - und natürlich Petri heil zu Euren Fängen!
> 
> Die Tackle-Diskussion ist wieder mal sehr anregend. Ich werde (Stand jetzt) morgen auch „irgendwohin” fahren, weiß aber noch nicht, ob zur Oberwarnow oder  zu einem anderen Fließ- oder Stillgewässer.


Können wir tauschen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ..... ich werde mal schauen ob ich was Ükel gerechtes ans Band kriege. Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich da dann auch die gerade anfliegende Colmic Bolo ausprobieren



Dann viel Erfolg dabei!
Und mach uns bitte ein paar schöne Bilder.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Umhängetasche + Weidezaun hat mir tatsächlich schon einige "interessante" Verrenkungen beschert - aber das ist es mir wert
> ... sieht ja eh keiner ...
> Und nen Rucksack kann man halt einfach nicht so entspannt hinstellen und drin kramen.


Du kannst das mit deinem Rehgleichen Adoniskörper auch machen, aber wenn ich hinfliege ändert sich die Topographie der Landschaft  
Ich nutze aktuell einen Ortlieb Rucksack für alles was nicht in der Gürteltasche oder im Quiver Platz findet, Köder, Priest und Messer sind in der Tasche vom Klapphocker- nebenbei bemerkt für mich DIE Entdeckung 2019, wenn ich nur 4-5 Stunden am Wasser bin oder mobil bleiben möchte unerreicht


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend zusammen. 
Ich bin mir zwar sicher das es hier schon mal Thema war, finde es aber gerade nicht.
Wie knotet ihr eure Haken an?


----------



## Waller Michel

Erstmal allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein ganz herzliches Petri !
@Professor Tinca , das sind ja wieder wunderschöne Döbel ,aber das muss man bei Dir ja schon nicht mehr extra bemerken 

@Tikey0815 , Dir drücke ich für morgen die Daumen, das Du einen erfolgreichen und schönen Angeltag hast !

Mit Tackelboxen halte ich es meist so !
Fahre ich für mindestens eine Nacht zum Angeln oder auf Wettkampf habe ich eine Megabox stark bestückt mit dabei und zusätzlich eine Meiho Versus entweder 3070 ,3078 oder 3080 mit dem Tackel für den jeweiligen Zielfisch !

Bin ich für paar Stunden am Wasser dann hab ich nur die jeweilige Zielfisch Box von Meiho dabei! 

Dann hab ich noch die 3070 mit Tackel Querbeet ,so für alles etwas ; wenn ich noch nicht sicher bin was ich befischen möchte! 

Im Auto habe ich noch eine kleine Box von Flambeu mit bisschen Friedfischrackel ,wenn ich ohne Vorbereitung ans Wasser komme !Die Box ist in einem Rucksack gemeinsam mit einer Telepicker ,Kescher und Erdspieß  .

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> Ich bin mir zwar sicher das es hier schon mal Thema war, finde es aber gerade nicht.
> Wie knotet ihr eure Haken an?


Kommt drauf an. Ich benutzt lediglich Öhrhaken da ich für Plättchen selbst mit Bindehilfe zu blöd bin. wenn ich Fliegen binden würde würden sie wohl ähnlich gut aussehen wie Homers Vogelhäuschen - ich nehme den verbesserten Clinchknoten


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Ich benutzt lediglich Öhrhaken da ich für Plättchen selbst mit Bindehilfe zu blöd bin. wenn ich Fliegen binden würde würden sie wohl ähnlich gut aussehen wie Homers Vogelhäuschen - ich nehme den verbesserten Clinchknoten


verbessert + Doppelschnur oder einzel?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich im Süßwasserbereich am Örhaken auch den verbesserten *Clinchknoten !*
Bei richtig großen Haken, den Tunaknoten 
*Lg*


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> Ich bin mir zwar sicher das es hier schon mal Thema war, finde es aber gerade nicht.
> Wie knotet ihr eure Haken an?



 - Plättchenhaken mit dem gängigen Plättchenhakenknoten (das mache ich meist direkt am Wasser, ohne Hilfsmittel)
 - normale Öhrhaken bevorzugt mit dem Palomarknoten  und
 - für Haar-Montagen kommt der knotless-knot zum Einsatz.

Hier ist ein Lesetipp für Dich:  http://www.angelknotenpage.de/
Super Seite mit vielen sehr guten Zeichnungen.


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> Ich bin mir zwar sicher das es hier schon mal Thema war, finde es aber gerade nicht.
> Wie knotet ihr eure Haken an?


Ganz nach Bedarf. Grinner-, Clinch-, oder verbesserter Clinchknoten. Aber gerne auch mit einem NoKnot.


----------



## Slappy

Sehr gut. 
Also kann ich es schön einfach halten. Perfekt. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> Ich bin mir zwar sicher das es hier schon mal Thema war, finde es aber gerade nicht.
> Wie knotet ihr eure Haken an?


Clinch, verbesserter Clinch, No Knot und gekaufte Briefchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> verbessert + Doppelschnur oder einzel?


Ich habe keine Ahnung was doppelschnur sein soll, ist das eine Art Geflecht?

Ich kann mit nur drei Arten von Knoten merken und einer ist vom Schuhbinden belegt, der Rest sind Schlaufenknoten, verbesserter Clinch und Stopperknoten
*ed* huch, sind ja vier


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ein dickes Petri an alle catches,die 2 Döbel sahen richtig saftig aus 
Ich konnte auch ein paar kleine Racker überlisten,war nochmal mit Picker im Hafen.Die waren heute vorsichtig,12er Haken und erst hatte ich auf 2 Maden paar Fehlbisse,dann auf 1 Made konnte ich noch 4 Stück überlisten + eine kleine Grundel als Beifang.
Anbei ein schönes Foto,spitz gehakt und die Made noch an der Lippe 

@Ukel  ,Du dank Dir für den Vorschlag mit der Bolo,durchaus interessant und ne Überlegung wert.Wobei ich ehrlich bin,ich mag es eher kompakt,und glaube vom Handling und der Umgebung dort würde mir ne Match um 3,90m als Maximum zusagen.
Ich war zum testfischen mit ner 2,35m Spinnrute und kleinen Spinnern dort anfischen.
Selbst da muss man je nach Spot schon schauen.
Aber wie gesagt,trotzdem vielen Dank ! Vielleicht ist das bei anderer Gelegenheit mal eine Option für mich


----------



## Slappy

die Schnur doppelt nehmen und den Knoten binden. Macht man aber wohl nur mit geflochtener wie ich gerade rausgefunden habe


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du kannst das mit deinem Rehgleichen Adoniskörper auch machen, aber wenn ich hinfliege ändert sich die Topographie der Landschaft
> Ich nutze aktuell einen Ortlieb Rucksack für alles was nicht in der Gürteltasche oder im Quiver Platz findet, Köder, Priest und Messer sind in der Tasche vom Klapphocker- nebenbei bemerkt für mich DIE Entdeckung 2019, wenn ich nur 4-5 Stunden am Wasser bin oder mobil bleiben möchte unerreicht


Pffff... Rehgleich ... 120kg pures Testosteron! Grazil wie eine Elfe (oder wie heißen noch gleich die grauen Tiere mit Rüssel?)


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Das sind wieder wunderschöne Döbel, wie gemalt. Glückwunsch! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

#Haken binden
- Öhrhaken* nutze ich eigentlich nur für Haarmontagen - knotless knot
- Plättchenhaken binde ich mit dem Stonfo Gerät, da wird das Ergebnis am besten, gerade bei kleinen Größen

@Skott
@Professor Tinca
Ein herzliches Petri!
In Essen (Stehle) war ich erst kürzlich, dort an der Ruhr würde ich auch gern fischen!

*und für Fliegen, da ist es der Clinchknoten oder noch lieber Palomar aber da muss ich immer erst nachschlagen, kann ich mir partout nicht merken


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Das sind wieder wunderschöne Döbel, wie gemalt. Glückwunsch!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Da haben wir's! Der @Professor Tinca  kann nicht angeln aber sehr realitätsnah malen ^^
PS: Petri jungs


----------



## daci7

Was ich mir zum verrecken nicht merken kann sind die NAMEN für die ganzen Knoten- find ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so wichtig. Ob Plättchen oder Öhr hängt für mich ganz davon ab ob ich da Würmer drüber ziehen muss und was ich ich grad in der Tasche gefunden hab.
Gebunden wird, was auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## Mescalero

daci7 schrieb:


> Was ich mir zum verrecken nicht merken kann sind die NAMEN für die ganzen Knoten...


Oft werden die auch noch unterschiedlich bezeichnet, je nachdem ob man in D oder in England oder in den US von A angelt...
Bei den Haken gehts noch, schlimm ist es bei den tausend Knoten zum Verbinden von Schnüren.


----------



## Hering 58

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri an alle catches,die 2 Döbel sahen richtig saftig aus
> Ich konnte auch ein paar kleine Racker überlisten,war nochmal mit Picker im Hafen.Die waren heute vorsichtig,12er Haken und erst hatte ich auf 2 Maden paar Fehlbisse,dann auf 1 Made konnte ich noch 4 Stück überlisten + eine kleine Grundel als Beifang.
> Anbei ein schönes Foto,spitz gehakt und die Made noch an der Lippe
> 
> @Ukel  ,Du dank Dir für den Vorschlag mit der Bolo,durchaus interessant und ne Überlegung wert.Wobei ich ehrlich bin,ich mag es eher kompakt,und glaube vom Handling und der Umgebung dort würde mir ne Match um 3,90m als Maximum zusagen.
> Ich war zum testfischen mit ner 2,35m Spinnrute und kleinen Spinnern dort anfischen.
> Selbst da muss man je nach Spot schon schauen.
> Aber wie gesagt,trotzdem vielen Dank ! Vielleicht ist das bei anderer Gelegenheit mal eine Option für mich


Petri,schönes Foto.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Captain_H00k !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Wir sind nicht nur Ükelbrüder und Damit Brüder im Geiste. Wir sind auch Brüder im Unvermögen, Plättchenhaken zu binden. Da habe ich doch bei meiner letzten Köderbestellung so ein Stonfoteil mitbestimmt, das im Angebot war. Alle Versuche, damit ein Plättchenhaken brauchbar anzuknoten sind gescheitert. Selbst der Konsum einiger Tutorials hat mich im Nebel des Nichtgelingenwollens zurückgelassen.


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Nicht verzweifeln ich werde Dir das mal zeigen wenn wir uns sehen, oder noch besser, Susanne zeigt Dir das.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Wir sind nicht nur Ükelbrüder und Damit Brüder im Geiste. Wir sind auch Brüder im Unvermögen, Plättchenhaken zu binden. Da habe ich doch bei meiner letzten Köderbestellung so ein Stonfoteil mitbestimmt, das im Angebot war. Alle Versuche, damit ein Plättchenhaken brauchbar anzuknoten sind gescheitert. Selbst der Konsum einiger Tutorials hat mich im Nebel des Nichtgelingenwollens zurückgelassen.


Gut dass du das Stonfoteil erwähnst - ich dachte damit würde es besser gehen als mit meinem Chinadingen, da kann ich mir die Ausgabe sparen. Auf unsere Bruderschaft müssen wir das nächste mal anstoßen (hoffentlich verletzt sich dabei niemand)


----------



## Racklinger

Plättchenhaken binden hab ich mal versucht, aber gleich wieder aufgegeben, da bin ich zu grobmotorisch unterwegs. Für die paar mal wo ich so feine Haken brauche kaufe ich mir dann doch Briefchen. 
Für Öhrhaken den verbesserten Clinchknoten, Palomar wäre zwar ein ticken besser von der Knotenfestigkeit, aber ich schaffe es regelmäßig mir die Hakenspitze in den Finger zu jagen. 
Also bleib ich beim guten alten Clinchknoten. 
Und beim verbinden von Schnüren bleibe ich beim Albright-Knoten. Einfach zu binden, kleines Profil läuft super durch die Ringe.


----------



## Tricast

Ob das Dingens vom Chinesen oder von Stonfo oder auch von Drennan (der ist etwas anders) ist, es ist immer das Gleiche. Wichtig ist nur, das die Schnur unter Spannung ist, sonst kann man nicht sauber wickeln. Auch wenn man den Haken von Hand bindet ist die Spannung auf der Schnur wichtig.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Rhinfisher hat dieses Video mal eingestellt. So haben die früher die Haken angebunden und das auch mit verschlossenen Augen (habe ich selbst erlebt und die Wette verloren).





Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> nachdem ich mir gestern zum Antesten eines Gewässers, das evtl. für eine Mitgliedschaft mit Jahresschein in Frage kommt, einen Tagesschein und 1/4 L Maden besorgt hatte, bin ich heute am späten Vormittag in Essen-Werden an die Ruhr gefahren. Zusätlich zu den Maden hatte ich noch 1/3 Toastbrot, 1 Dose Mais und 1 Stück Emmentaler Käse dabei.
> Bei schönstem Wetter den Angelplatz eingerichtet und die Ruten klar gemacht:
> Anhang anzeigen 343866
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343867
> 
> 
> Aussicht auf den Fluss:
> Anhang anzeigen 343868
> Anhang anzeigen 343869
> 
> Habe zuerst mit der neuen DAIWA Aqualite Sensor Float 13 ft. und der Chinapin gefischt, alles probiert, Made, Teig und Mais: Nothing !
> 
> Dann habe ich die 2. Rute fertig gemacht und ein Stück Käse etwas weiter draußen (~30 m) auf Grund gelegt.
> 
> Danach die Daiwa von 6,5g Pose und 12 er Haken auf 2,5 g Pose und 18er Haken an 0.12er Vorfach umgerüstet.
> Hiermit fing ich dann in einer halben Stunde auf alle Köder 4 Grundeln, 3 x ~6cm und eine von ~12cm (hier dachte ich zuerst an ein Augenrot)
> 
> Leider nein, es war trotzdem ein schöner Nachmittag, Seele baumel lassen und einfach mal abschalten..., das hat gut getan, wer weiß, was für Zeiten noch kommen???
> 
> (Und die neue Rute- Rollen-Combo macht echt Spass!!)


Ein schönes Gewässer hast du da..


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich werde mich morgen auch mal versuchen, mich im Minimalismus zu üben. Morgen geht es an die Leine, ich habe mir auf google-earth zwei Stellen ausgesucht, die etwas Fussarbeit von Ferdinand und mir erfordern. Mehr mitnehmen, als ich tragen kann geht also nicht und Ferdinand trägt ja nicht mal seinen Proviant. Der neue Korum-Rucksack von der Stippermesse, in den man auch das Gestühl einhaken kann, ist gepackt. Gleich nach Feierabend starten wir.


Na da wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg.
Und Ferdinand freut sich bestimmt auch mal wieder rauß zukommen in die Natur.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde ja eher der Trend geht zum Zweitdöbel......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343885
> 
> 
> 
> 46 und 51....


Wieder mal dickes Petri...


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, vorhin kam ein Anruf vom Kumpel, morgen Abend geht's an einen Abschnitt der Ahse. Wir werden sogar schon auf Abstand an gegenüberliegenden Ufern Angeln   Er möchte auf Aal und ich werde mal schauen ob ich was Ükel gerechtes ans Band kriege. Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich da dann auch die gerade anfliegende Colmic Bolo ausprobieren


Viel Erfolg Euch beiden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Rhinfisher hat dieses Video mal eingestellt. So haben die früher die Haken angebunden und das auch mit verschlossenen Augen (habe ich selbst erlebt und die Wette verloren).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Mit grossen Haken gar kein Problem, aber ich glaube nicht das meine Zielfische auf 8/0 beissen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mit dem Matchman bzw Stonfo komme ich auch nicht klar um ehrlich zu sein.
Für meine Feederhaken nehme ich daher so eine Batteriebetriebene Bindermaschine, meine ist noch aus den 90ern von Shakespeare.
Auch mit der hab ich anfangs Probleme bis ich die ersten mal gebunden hab danach binde ich in einen abwasch durch.
Zum Ablängen der Vorfächer hab ich mir ne Vorrichtung gebaut wo ich die Länge immer gleich hinbekomme. Für die Schlaufe nehem ich das große Schlaufentool, bei Haarvorfächer das kleine Tool.

Alles was an der Hauptschnur montiert ist binde ich mit der Hand was immernoch sauber wird. Hakengrößen bis 16 gehen da durchaus noch leicht von der Hand, vorausgesetzt die Schnur ist gestrafft....was @Tricast ja auch schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit grossen Haken gar kein Problem, aber ich glaube nicht das meine Zielfische auf 8/0 beissen



@Kochtopf : Das geht auch mit kleinen Haken. Mir wurde das mit einem 14er demonstriert. Und auch der Vater von Susanne konnte das noch nach zig Jahren auf anhieb. Die alten Wettkampfangler mit ihren beringten Stippen haben ja fast alle durchgebunden und ihr Vater meinte nur: Das geht schneller als ein gebundenes Vorfach aufzutüdeln und einzuschlaufen. Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Übung und der Geschicklichkeit. Wobei ich auch sagen muß, ich kann das auch nicht mit meinen Wurstfingern.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## pulpot

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit grossen Haken gar kein Problem, aber ich glaube nicht das meine Zielfische auf 8/0 beissen


Hat mir vor fast 40 Jahren mein Stiefvater so gezeigt, ich mach das immer so. Wenn man in Übung ist, geht das ohne Probleme auch mit 16er Haken. Zumindest vor ein paar Jahren noch, nur mittlerweile brauche ich vielleicht eine Lesebrille für so kleine Haken.


----------



## Waller Michel

pulpot schrieb:


> Hat mir vor fast 40 Jahren mein Stiefvater so gezeigt, ich mach das immer so. Wenn man in Übung ist, geht das ohne Probleme auch mit 16er Haken. Zumindest vor ein paar Jahren noch, nur mittlerweile brauche ich vielleicht eine Lesebrille für so kleine Haken.


Geht mir genauso, der normale Plätchenhaken Knoten ist total easy nur bei kleinen Haken sehe ich das ohne starke Lesebrille nicht mehr! 
Deshalb bin ich da auch mitlerweile auf Vorfachhaken umgestiegen. 
Wenn überhaupt, dann binde ich mir die kleinen Zuhause vor ,in verschiedenen Längen mit verschiedenen Vorfächern .

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Die große Frage stellt sich doch eher wie wickelt ihr und wäre die andere Möglichkeit für euch nicht einfacher ?

Wickelt ihr die Plättchenhaken von Vorne sprich vom Plättchen Richtung Hakenbogen oder vom Hakenbogen zum Plättchen ?

Der Normale Knoten geht ja vom Plättchen Richtung Bogen und dann das Ende in die Schlaufe.
Ich hingehend binde schon immer von unten nach oben und finde es bedeutend einfacher.

Da @Andal wird uns da sicher darüber aufklären können. Ich hoffe es ist dir recht das ich die Sachen verlinkt habe.


----------



## pulpot

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die große Frage stellt sich doch eher wie wickelt ihr und wäre die andere Möglichkeit für euch nicht einfacher ?
> 
> Wickelt ihr die Plättchenhaken von Vorne sprich vom Plättchen Richtung Hakenbogen oder vom Hakenbogen zum Plättchen ?
> 
> Der Normale Knoten geht ja vom Plättchen Richtung Bogen und dann das Ende in die Schlaufe.
> Ich hingehend binde schon immer von unten nach oben und finde es bedeutend einfacher.
> 
> Da @Andal wird uns da sicher darüber aufklären können. Ich hoffe es ist dir recht das ich die Sachen verlinkt habe.



 Schon immer Plättchen Richtung Bogen, sonst ist ja der Knoten falsch herum.


----------



## Waller Michel

pulpot schrieb:


> Schon immer Plättchen Richtung Bogen, sonst ist ja der Knoten falsch herum.


Ich auch!  

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

pulpot schrieb:


> Schon immer Plättchen Richtung Bogen, sonst ist ja der Knoten falsch herum.


Nö, sieh dir mal den Link an, den dawurzelsepp gepostet hat. Der Knoten ist trotzdem richtig herum, klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, der normale Plätchenhaken Knoten ist total easy nur bei kleinen Haken sehe ich das ohne starke Lesebrille nicht mehr!
> Deshalb bin ich da auch mitlerweile auf Vorfachhaken umgestiegen.
> Wenn überhaupt, dann binde ich mir die kleinen Zuhause vor ,in verschiedenen Längen mit verschiedenen Vorfächern .
> 
> LG Michael


Ja wir werden alle Älter.


----------



## Tricast

Ein schönes Beispiel für: Ich finde alles im I-Net, ich brauche keine Bücher.






Nach meinem dafürhalten sind alle Knoten falsch gebunden da die Schnur über das abstehende Plättchen läuft.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Hmm, ich binde jetzt seit Jahren vom Bogen nach oben zum Plättchen und habe immer mehr Vertrauen in meine Knoten.
Zunehmend vorsichtig bin ich beim Gebrauch von Hakenlöser oder Arterienklemme - hab schon öfters kleine Beschädigungen der Schnur direkt oberhalb des Hakens gesehen und will in Zukunft vermehrt drauf achten.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, ich binde jetzt seit Jahren vom Bogen nach oben zum Plättchen und habe immer mehr Vertrauen in meine Knoten.
> Zunehmend vorsichtig bin ich beim Gebrauch von Hakenlöser oder Arterienklemme - hab schon öfters kleine Beschädigungen der Schnur direkt oberhalb des Hakens gesehen und will in Zukunft vermehrt drauf achten.



Geht mir ebenso. Muß mal wirklich nach vernünftige Löser schauen. Nicht nur einmal war bei mir sogar das Vorfach durch beim Benutzen einer Klemme. Ärgerlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Maximum habe ich an 3,90m gedacht,aber überlege ob nen Tick kleiner auch gut fischbar ist.
> Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja nen Geheimtipp so um die 50-100€ rum,gerne aber auch Preis/Leistungs Sieger.
> Wichtig wäre mir auch, dass die gut zu transportieren ist,also sprich bei ner 3,90m nicht zweiteilig.


Wieso schweifts du so weit ab, rhinefisher hat doch den passenden Stock fürs Budget schon, ich habe ihn mir auch extra angeschaut im Laden.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine Matchen sind idR dreiteilig, bei reinen Posenruten würde ich nicht unter 3,90 gehen (Bei Bastardruten wie Avons sieht es anders aus), damit bist du gut für Teich und Flüsschen aufgestellt.


Genau  , absolut Minimum für Posenfischen, mit der Centerpin oder überhaupt sehr kleinen Rolle unabdingbar, und immer noch handlich genug!

Transport für alles über 3,20m durch 3tlg ist wichtig für immer mitnehmen können; da muss man sich einmal entscheiden und eine Grenze setzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Sie wird so rasch wie möglich zum Döbel geführt werden- sie bringt neben der Nostalgie noch ein zwei Eigenschaften ins Rennen die andeuten, dass sie nicht nur nostalgischer Ballast wäre. Dann aber werde ich sie schön saubermachen und pflegen und diesen Entwürdigenden Griffabschluss historisch korrekt austauschen,
> und sie in die Dauerausstellung geben.


Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg fürs erste mit dem ganz besonderen Stück! 

Und weitergehende Wünsche können später in Erfüllung gehen, Teleruten sind eben Ruten und ermöglichen Rutenbau, auch wenn das kaum jemand macht.


----------



## Andal

Das mit den Plättchenhaken ist ganz einfach. Einfach im Laden liegen lassen, wozu gibt es denn Öhrhaken!?

Sinnigerweise wird das PH Binden immer mit Haihaken und Bergseilen gezeit - da kann ich es auch, aber wozu? Bei Gr. 18 habe ich einen Jahresbedarf verknüpft, bevor auch nur ein einziger Plättchenhaken hängen bleibt. Also wozu?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die Welt wird immer verrückter. Heute musste ich lernen, dass der Trend zur zweit Tacklebox geht. Eine reicht nicht mehr und groß muss sie sein.
> Na, da kann mein Heinz ja jetzt richtig los legen. Habt Ihr alle auch schon zwei Tackleboxen? Bin ich nicht uptodate?
> Bleibt alle Gesund.
> Grüße
> Susanne


Also ich habe viel mehr - für jeden Angelort/Gewässer mindestens eine Haupttacklebox - insbesondere Kleinteile.
Inzwischen ist das alles in Rucksäcke aufgeteilt, einen für Fluss Bayern, einen für Harz, dann zwei seltener genutzte Bootsangeln Schweden oder vergleichbar in Deutschland (Plön), und dann noch Küste Watangeln.
Macht unabdingbar mindestens 4 differente Tacklesammlungen, die immer bereit stehen. Man hat nur das dabei, was da auch hin gehört.

Also sehr zu empfehlen, wenn ihr sehr verschiedenartige Gewässer beangelt!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Professor Tinca , mal wieder   
Langsam glaube ich, es liegt bei Dir am Setzkescher. So werden sie daran gehindert ihren Kumpels, der Family sowie der gesamten Nachbarschaft vom Ausflug zu berichten.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Minimalismus beim Angeln ist so etwas wie ein unerreichbares Fernziel, das Idealbild, so eine Art „Zen-Angelei”.
> 
> Gut sortiert bin ich dennoch nie beim Angeln.


Georg, wenn du nicht, wer denn dann?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich würde noch weiter gehen: hoffentlich erreiche ich die Perfektion nie. Ich liebe es neue Ruten zu begrabbeln, Methoden und Taschen und Nubsies zu kaufen, optimieren, sortieren und wieder aus den Augen zu verlieren.
> #neverendingstory


Setze ich wenigstens einen dagegen:
Ich liebe es noch viel mehr, "alte" Ruten einzusetzen, die mir maßgeschneidert über viele Verbessungsstufen sozusagen zu angewachsenen Körperteilen geworden sind.
Das ist Lustgewinn pur , da kann neues bei weitem nicht mithalten!

Zudem ist selbst bei Spinruten wenigstens seit der Harrison VHF seit ~2005 der Zenith überschritten, es gibt weit mehr Carbonperformance im Blank, als zum Angeln, zum erfolgreich Fische drillen und auch dem führenden Anglerarm gut tut.

Und Neues hat einen eklatanten sogar noch immer steigenden Nachteil: Die Ruten sind so schlecht aufgebaut, Griffe quasi gar nicht mehr, Ringe nach dem Zufallsprinzip verbaut, auch vollkommen unpassend zum Blank und der beworbenen Rute, eine Balance(?) ist ein Fremdwort.
Das sind alles nur neue Pflegefälle und Baustellen, leider wirklich ALLE, leider auch in sehr hohen Preisklassen >250 !

Von daher wächst und wächst bei mir eine Halde, gegen die ich nur schwerlich ankomme bzw. jetzt einfach den Beschaffungsstop von "Lustkäufen" verfügt habe.
Jetzt versuche ich erstmal neue Ideen und sinnige Ruten aus dem Kombinieren von vorhandenen zu schneidern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Setze ich wenigstens einen dagegen:
> Ich liebe es noch viel mehr, "alte" Ruten einzusetzen, die mir maßgeschneidert über viele Verbessungsstufen sozusagen zu angewachsenen Körperteilen geworden sind.
> Das ist Lustgewinn pur , da kann neues bei weitem nicht mithalten!
> 
> Zudem ist selbst bei Spinruten wenigstens seit der Harrison VHF seit ~2005 der Zenith überschritten, es gibt weit mehr Carbonperformance im Blank, als zum Angeln, zum erfolgreich Fische drillen und auch dem führenden Anglerarm gut tut.
> 
> Und Neues hat einen eklatanten sogar noch immer steigenden Nachteil: Die Ruten sind so schlecht aufgebaut, Griffe quasi gar nicht mehr, Ringe nach dem Zufallsprinzip verbaut, auch vollkommen unpassend zum Blank und der beworbenen Rute, eine Balance(?) ist ein Fremdwort.
> Das sind alles nur neue Pflegefälle und Baustellen, leider wirklich ALLE, leider auch in sehr hohen Preisklassen >250 !
> 
> Von daher wächst und wächst bei mir eine Halde, gegen die ich nur schwerlich ankomme bzw. jetzt einfach den Beschaffungsstop von "Lustkäufen" verfügt habe.
> Jetzt versuche ich erstmal neue Ideen und sinnige Ruten aus dem Kombinieren von vorhandenen zu schneidern.


Ich (und ich glaube ich wäre damit nicht alleine) fände ein dokumentiertes und bebildertes Umbauprojekt hochspannend. Ich bin zwar kein Effizienzjäger wie du aber bei der ein oder anderen Rute wäre es sicher cool, wenn man da was anpassen könnte.
Ich habe nur 0 Ahnung wie man da vorgehen sollte oder was möglich ist


----------



## Minimax

Ich wickle den Plättchenknoten vom Hakenbogen in Richtung Plättchen. Öhrhaken hingegen versuche ich zu meiden, sie hängen für mich irgendwie falsch, es sei denn ich binde sie nach Plättchenmanier.
Grad eben bin ich nach langem mal wieder zu meinem Angleshop geschlichen, der nun wieder geöffnet hat, und habe mir neue Maggis und Würmchen besorgt. Und natürlich frische 0,14er Stroft für die Youngs Heritage. Der Händler hat übrigens einen desinfektionsspender und Gratismasken aufgestellt.
Von der Spreebrücke die Strasse runter ist seit vielen Tagen schon ein großer ufernaher Plötzenschwarm im sich nur langsam eintrübenden Fluss zu beobachten, darunter sind teilweise prachtvolle Exemplare. Etwas tiefer und mehr zur Mitte hin mischen sich immer mal eine Handvoll ebenfalls guter Brassen darunter, und an einer Stelle zieht immer wieder ein enorm großer Fisch, bei dem es sich eigentlich nur um einen Rapfen handeln kann, entspannt seine Bahnen. Ich schätze ihn auf etwa 80cm, und die Plötzen weichen dem Brocken respektvoll, aber ohne Hast aus. Ein tolles Schauspiel.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Die Effizienz einer Rute verbessern - das halte ich für eine mindestens gewagte These, weil man ja erst mal die Angler so weit standardisieren müsste, wie es nun mal beim besten Willen nicht geht. Eine Rute an EINEN Angler maximal anpassen, lasse ich mir eingehen. Vielleicht gibt es dann noch 1-2 weitere Angler, die diese Verbesserungen auch (teilweise) ausnützen können, aber dann ist das System am Ende seiner Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die Effizienz einer Rute verbessern - das halte ich für eine mindestens gewagte These, weil man ja erst mal die Angler so weit standardisieren müsste, wie es nun mal beim besten Willen nicht geht. Eine Rute an EINEN Angler maximal anpassen, lasse ich mir eingehen. Vielleicht gibt es dann noch 1-2 weitere Angler, die diese Verbesserungen auch (teilweise) ausnützen können, aber dann ist das System am Ende seiner Möglichkeiten.


Ich denke der Sprungpunkt oder wie das heisst am Blank ist bei allen anglern gleich und man kann dahingehend sicher optimieren für die jeweilige angelart, aber spätestens bei Grifflänge bist du bei Individualisierung, da würde ich dir recht geben


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler hat hinsichtlich dessen vor einigen Tagen etwas sehr interessantes geschrieben. Ein wichtiger Faktor neben der objektiv messbaren Effizienz, also wie "gut" eine Rute ist, auch die Gewöhnung des Anglers an sie, seine Übung im Umgang un Kenntnis des Geräts. Meine Shimmi Aernos Feeder sind bestimmt nicht auf meine Art des Angelns perfekt konstruiert, aber so lange und konstant benutze ich sie schon, das andere, auf dem Papier besser geeignete Ruten sich fast fremd anfühlen.

EDIT: Oha, Petri lieber @Professor Tinca zu den schönen Döbeln


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke der Sprungpunkt oder wie das heisst am Blank ist bei allen anglern gleich und man kann dahingehend sicher optimieren für die jeweilige angelart, aber spätestens bei Grifflänge bist du bei Individualisierung, da würde ich dir recht geben


Deswegen haben mich immer schon die Tätigkeiten am meisten gefesselt, wo man mit und am Material was machen kann.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler hat hinsichtlich dessen vor einigen Tagen etwas sehr interessantes geschrieben. Ein wichtiger Faktor neben der objektiv messbaren Effizienz, also wie "gut" eine Rute ist, auch die Gewöhnung des Anglers an sie, seine Übung im Umgang un Kenntnis des Geräts. Meine Shimmi Aernos Feeder sind bestimmt nicht auf meine Art des Angelns perfekt konstruiert, aber so lange und konstant benutze ich sie schon, das andere, auf dem Papier besser geeignete Ruten sich fast fremd anfühlen.


Das ist der nächste Aspekt. "Die Rute als Verlängerung des eigenen Armes". Das bringt mir deutlich mehr, als die pausenlose Umstellung und die Jagd nach dem Phantom der vermeintlich perfekten Angel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche mit "dem Fisch des Lebens". Ich will den nicht fangen, denn was wird danach sein? Stürze ich mich dann ins Schwert, oder was!?


Bei mir geht es schon um den Beweis, aber nur beim Hecht, denn da ist trotz einem dicken Superfisch noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht.

Inwischen freue ich mich mehr über gute Drills und bombenfitte Fische aus tollem hochenergetischen Wasser, als nur über die Größe oder Rekordvorweisungen.
Hat gedauert, aber es funktioniert. Wenn ich nur Fische bis 90cm gefangen habe, bin ich trotzdem zufrieden, wenn ich an die Abenteuer und das Adrenalin beim Fang denke.

Eine Möglichkeit für den auch von dir beschworenen Spaß beim Angeln und Drill und Fischfang habe ich eine gute Lösung gefunden:

Moderates immer weiter austüfteln von Light-Tackle, nutzen der teilweise genialen Fortschritte im Carbonblankbau, verbessern der Einsatzstärke am Fisch.
Basiert auf probieren am Wasser und genaues feststellen der Limits. Begleitet von exakten physikalischen Meßversuchen, was wirklich geht usw. usw.
Das funktioniert schon sehr gut und schafft auch eine Art Rekordbefriedigung, wenn der beste Fisch des Jahres 2019 an der leichtesten meiner eingesetzten Combos unter noch bestandener Kontrolle  in den Kescher gebracht werden konnte. Kein Kontrollverlust, kein Zufall oder Glücksfall. Bzw. das essentielle Glück war nur der Anbiss. 
Das ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar vom Level her bezüglich dem normalen Fang mit dem sicherheitshalber empfohlenen Gerät.

Nochmal deutlich ein Disclaimer: Ich befürworte keinen Light-Tackle-Wahn, sondern das exakte ausloten von: Wieviel Power braucht man wirklich?


Was für unsere Silberfische unterhalb von Karpfen u. Barbe ja auch gilt: Ohne angepasst leichtes Gerät macht ein Döbel oder gar ein normales Rotauge nicht viel her.


----------



## Andal

Es ist und bleibt eben herrlich individuell!

Beantwortet euch nur selbst die Frage, wann ein Angeltag ein wirklich guter Angeltag war/ist. Um wie viel schwerer ist es da, zu sagen gute Rute, schlechte Rute. Was mir als Besenstil vorkommt, mag anderen immer noch als Lämmerschwanz gelten und umgekehrt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt eben herrlich individuell!
> 
> Beantwortet euch nur selbst die Frage, wann ein Angeltag ein wirklich guter Angeltag war/ist. Um wie viel schwerer ist es da, zu sagen gute Rute, schlechte Rute.



Also, ich finde, wenn Drennan draufsteht, ist's schonmal ein deutlicher Indikator in Richtung 'gut'


----------



## phirania

Wieder mal ein schöner Tag am Wasser








	

		
			
		

		
	
loop


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> die Schnur doppelt nehmen und den Knoten binden. Macht man aber wohl nur mit geflochtener wie ich gerade rausgefunden habe


Den gibt es für Ösen unter dem Namen Palomar, bei Monofil einmal durch und fertig die Bindung, einfacher geht keiner und für Geflecht geht der mit mehr Windungen auch.
Wobei es immer noch auf die Sorgfalt mit Spucke und langsam ziehen usw. ankommt.
Für den Anfang kann ich dringend Experimente mit Belastungsgewicht Wassereimer/PET-Flaschen und Nachwiegen Federwaage usw. empfehlen, also Abreissexperimente zum Lernen des Auswirkungen von Schnur, Knoten und Machart. Jetzt draußen wieder gut machbar.

HINWEIS: Wenn dabei echte Haken und "Metallsplitter" im Spiel sind, ist IMMER der Einsatz einer richtigen Schutzbrille (Flex/Winkelschleifer) für die Augen oberwichtig!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> HINWEIS: Wenn dabei echte Haken und "Metallsplitter" im Spiel sind, ist IMMER der Einsatz einer richtigen Schutzbrille (Flex/Winkelschleifer) für die Augen oberwichtig!



Wenn die schon unter 'Laborbedingungen' angesagt ist, wie viel wichtiger wäre ne Schutzbrille unter den viel schwerer zu kontrollierenden Feldbedingungen am Wasser?

Spass beiseite: Die Flyboys wissen sehr genau, warum sie immer ne Polbrille auf der Nase haben, und dabei geht's nicht nur ums Forellenspotten.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich finde, wenn Drennan draufsteht, ist's schonmal ein deutlicher Indikator in Richtung 'gut'


Selbst da erlebt man, ich will nicht sagen Enttäuschungen, aber seine "Aha-Momente". Die 12 ft. 1.25 lbs. Specialist habe ich wieder verkauft, weil sie mir zu viel der playing action hatte. Wäre ich böser Zunge, würde ich sagen, dass ich nicht mit einem kopflastigen Gartenschlauch am Wasser hantieren mag. Auch wenn Drennan draufsteht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn die schon unter 'Laborbedingungen' angesagt ist, wie viel wichtiger wäre ne Schutzbrille unter den viel schwerer zu kontrollierenden Feldbedingungen am Wasser?
> 
> Spass beiseite: Die Flyboys wissen sehr genau, warum sie immer ne Polbrille auf der Nase haben, und dabei geht's nicht nur ums Forellenspotten.


Hau dir selber eine Goldkopfnymphe beim missglückten Vorschwung in den Pelz, dann weißt du auch, warum sie Hut und Weste tragen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich (und ich glaube ich wäre damit nicht alleine) fände ein dokumentiertes und bebildertes Umbauprojekt hochspannend. Ich bin zwar kein Effizienzjäger wie du aber bei der ein oder anderen Rute wäre es sicher cool, wenn man da was anpassen könnte.
> Ich habe nur 0 Ahnung wie man da vorgehen sollte oder was möglich ist


Ich werde dran denken bzw. arbeite dran.
Fotos mache ich schon sehr viele, aber da hatte es sich erstmal ...  

Da Christian Weckesser keine Lust mehr hatte eine neues Rutenbau-Buch zu schreiben und den Umbau auch sehr vernachlässigt hatte,
gibt es wohl einen Bedarf für mehr.
An den Teilen Ringe Rollenhalter Griffstücke im Online-Verkauf können sie in jedem Fall alle gut verdienen und ihre Umsatzmengen für ihren Einkauf verbessern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hau dir selber eine Goldkopfnymphe beim missglückten Vorschwung in den Pelz, dann weißt du auch, warum sie Hut und Weste tragen.


Ich erinnere mich an ein Bild auf dem @Minimax sich selbst gehakt hatte im Gesicht - mit Mundschutz wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## Waller Michel

_Mitlerweile bin ich ziemlich angeranzt von der Oker wieder Zuhause! 
Aber eines nach dem anderen 
Im Moment habe ich mit unserer Gewässersperre die Not zur Tugend gemacht und bin dabei die Oker etwas besser kennen zu lernen! 
Ich Heute also wieder in den Bürgerpark an die Oker und habe mir eine neue Stelle gesucht, mit meinem Minimalgepäck und mich dort ausgebreitet. 
Die Oker ist dort direkt vor einer Kurve und etwas tiefer als das Stück davor! 
Ich gestartet mit Pose, 10er Haken und 2 Maden dran in der Hoffnung das es dort etwas besser ist als die Stelle gestern ,dort hatte ich gestern geschneidert .
Pose ins Wasser, nach wenigen Sekunden taucht die Pose ab und wieder auf !
Eingeholt..... ah Maden sind ausgelutscht! 
Wieder 2 Maden dran, exakt das selbe Spiel wieder! 
Hmm ,Jetzt Brot dran und wieder rein! 
Biss  Anschlag sitzt 
Gekeschert Döööööbel  Maßband 48cm _

Kopf aufgerichtet gucke ich Face to Face in ein Pitbull Gesicht 
Neben mir eine Alte ca 65 Jahre angesoffen ! Klamotten von der Altkleidersammlung und Haare auf dem Kopf wie Diesteln 

Deees ist Hundestrand !
Gibt hier kein Hundestrand! 

Mittlerweile hatte ich den Fisch 10 cm vor dem Hundekopf abgehakt und releast !

Das is unser Strand, wir sind jeden Middach hier ....rülps !

Das ist kein Strand und ist ein Pachtgewässer unseres Vereins! 

Mir doch scheisssegal ... ( verdreh die Augen )
Ich wohhhn hier ! ( und zeigt mit dem Finger auf die Oker )

Ich : Achso ,sieht man an der Frisur, das Sie in der Oker wohnen, deshalb die Wasserpflanzen! 

Frescjheeidd !

Dann fing die Trulla an, riesige Holzbrocken in die Oker zu katapultieren für den Hund! 
Der die dann knurrend aus der Oker zog !

Danach Steine, dann wieder Holz !.

Das war genau mein erster und letzter Fisch heute! 
Ich bin begeistert, willkommen in der Stadt 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Hau dir selber eine Goldkopfnymphe beim missglückten Vorschwung in den Pelz, dann weißt du auch, warum sie Hut und Weste tragen.



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl, allerdings schon vorletzte Saison -@Kochtopf: Immer wieder schön:




Minimax schrieb:


>


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich finde, wenn Drennan draufsteht, ist's schonmal ein deutlicher Indikator in Richtung 'gut'


Das stimmt nach meiner Inspektion von Match-/Posenruten auf der Stippermesse 2019 auffallend gut, Blank matt grau, Ringe gut gemacht und passend ;
wobei sich allerdings an der Stelle Sitz der führenden Anglerhand schon Diskrepanzen auftun:
Wie geomas letztens anführte, und ich immer anmahne, fehlt da ggü. dem "Stummel" oft der richtige Vorgriff, ob für's Halten oder kräftigen Drill.
Insgesamt ist der Durchmesser des Griffes (Korks) schon ein wichtiger Ergonomiefaktor, für die individuelle Anglerhand.
Da wird verbreitet sehr gerne gespart. Für mich ist das unter 25mm nichts taugliches, bei langen Ruten gerne 27mm hinterteils dazu.

Wenn selbst Drennan-Affiliate Terry Theobald bei seiner geliebten 15ft Alcolyte bei einem normalen Döbel-Drill weit nach vorne am Blank fassen muss, dann ist da was deutlich suboptimal.
FAVOURITE METHODS: Trotting ; FAVOURITE ITEM OF TACKLE: 15ft MatchoPro Ultralight float rod

Ich laufe dann gerne neben Zollstock auch mit Waage und Schieblehre durch die Gegend, die nächste Stippermesse wird das ertragen müssen! 
Im alten Moritz Hude bin mal fast rausgeflogen, weil ich bei allen mich interessierenden Teleruten einen intensiven Wackeltest der Tele-Verbindungen durchgeführt hatte, schon eine gute Stunde unterwegs und durch den ganzen riesigen Vorrat wollte ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich laufe dann gerne neben Zollstock auch mit Waage und Schieblehre durch die Gegend, die nächste *Strippermesse* wird das ertragen müssen!


Da kommt es ja auch auf Länge und Dicke an, glaube ich


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das stimmt nach meiner Inspektion von Match-/Posenruten auf der Stippermesse 2019 auffallend gut,
> wobei sich allerdings an der Stelle Sitz der führenden Anglerhand schon Diskrepanzen auftun:
> Wie geomas letztens anführte, und ich immer anmahne, fehlt da oft der richtige Vorgriff, ob fürs halten oder Drill.
> Insgesamt ist der Durchmesser des Griffes (Korks) schon ein wichtiger Ergonomiefaktor, für die individuelle Anglerhand. Da wird gerne gespart, für mich ist das unter 25mm nichts taugliches, bei langen Ruten gerne 27mm dazu.
> 
> Wenn selbst Drennan-Affiliate Terry Theobald bei seiner 15ft Alcolyte bei einem normalen Döbel-Drill weit nach vorne am Blank fassen muss, dann ist was suboptimal.
> FAVOURITE METHODS: Trotting
> FAVOURITE ITEM OF TACKLE: 15ft MatchoPro Ultralight float rod
> 
> Ich laufe dann gerne neben Zollstock auch mit Waage und Schieblehre durch die Gegend, die nächste Strippermesse wird das ertragen müssen!
> Im alten Moritz Hude bin mal fast rausgeflogen, weil ich bei allen mich interessierenden Teleruten einen intensiven Wackeltest der Tele-Verbindungen durchgeführt hatte, schon eine gute Stunde unterwegs und durch den ganzen riesigen Vorrat wollte ...


Wenn du mit Zollstock, Wasserwage und Schieblehre über die Strippermesse gehste, fliegste wohl raus. Nur gucken, nicht anfassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Zollstock, Wasserwage und Schieblehre über die Strippermesse gehste, fliegste wohl raus. Nur gucken, nicht anfassen.


Ich dachte die Messe richtet sich an ausübende?


----------



## daci7

Da kennst du dich wohl besser aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Da kennst du dich wohl besser aus.


Naja die Landwirtschaftsmesse richtet sich auch eher an Landwirte und wer Nordlicht schonmal in all seiner Pracht gesehen hat wird nicht glauben dass er bei dieser Tätigkeit jemand ist der mit Geldscheinen wedelt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schaisse, ich hab den Schreibfehler doch so schnell korrogiert! 

Wobei freudsche Fehlleistung auch - ich schrieb ja gerade von Ruten strippen rippen und umbauen.


----------



## Andal

Die Länge des Vorgriffes bei Friedfischruten ist mir z.B. völlig Knödel, weil ich da vorne eh nie greife. Viel wichtiger ist die Kürze des unteren Griffes für mich. Nichts hasse ich mehr, als sich in Jacken und Hemden fangende Abschlussknäufe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Nichts hasse ich mehr, als sich in Jacken und Hemden fangende Abschlussknäufe.


Dann wird dich der schnellste Abschlussknauf  der Welt ja auch interessieren.

Hatte mal eine längere Diskussion mit Karl Bartsch als Meister der Aluanbauschätze und Hüter eines wahren Rheingoldschatzes an Edelware .
Hat eine Weile gedauert mit meinem Projekt "Blitzkappe" aus einfachem und eben auch günstigem Grundstoff, aber dann war es genau aus dem von dir aufgeführten Grunde klargestellt.
Der Nachtteil ist mir inzwischen auch gut bekannt, bei so hochglatt ist das nahezu senkrechte Aufstellen der Rute auf glatten Boden nicht mehr möglich, im Boot hatte es mich dann schon sehr geärgert mit dem Wegrutschen. Also waren weitere Experimente nötig.
Deine mal gezeigte Lösung mit Holzelement  ist schon ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Nichtrutschen und gut herausrutschen unterm Arm.
Dass ich gerne selbstgemachte Buchenholzteile an einigen Ruten schon verbaut habe, steigert für mich die Attraktivität solcher Holzlösungen nochmal.
Preisgünstig ist beim Einsatz an vielen Ruten auch wichtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das war genau mein erster und letzter Fisch heute!
> Ich bin begeistert, willkommen in der Stadt


Ich will dir jetzt ja nichts direkt nahelegen ...
aber nicht nur zu dem Zwecke ist eine kräftige möglichst lange Hecht-Kunstköderrute mit einem ausgewachsenen Kunstköder ab blitzendem Effzett 30g mit Riesendrilling superscharf aufwärts, eine schon raumgreifende und abstandsheischende Geschichte, vor allem wenn der Katapult rauspfeift.
Braucht schnell mal einen 15x15m Sicherheitsabstandsbereich, was man freundlich leichthin ankündigen kann (und natürlich sollte).


----------



## Andal

Ich baue mir so etwas selber.......





Das war übrigens mal eine Vorhangstange. Gummibaumholz..... fand ich sehr passend an einer Angelrute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich schätze deren Funktion ist wirklich super! 

Wobei, wie genau macht sie sich in der Beschichtung auf Fliesenboden, beim Stellen der Rute an die Wand?


----------



## Andal

Ich fische nur sehr selten in Hallenbädern und auf Teppichboden ist der Grip zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Meine Werkstätten sind derweil öfter mit glattem Boden ausgestattet gewesen, da fiel es erstmals voll ins Gewicht. 
Aber in Booten ist es recht übel, wenn man nicht nur eine Rute dauernd in der Hand hat.  
Auch nur eine einzige ist blöde unterwegs beim Hakenlösen, wenn das Ende keinen Grip fasst.


----------



## Andal

Dann wäre ja die alte, die erste Old School von DAM was für dich. Da haben sie einen Spitz als Abschluss verbaut. Direkt zum in den Boden rammen. Oder schau mal bei Alvey aus Australien...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich will dir jetzt ja nichts direkt nahelegen ...
> aber nicht nur zu dem Zwecke ist eine kräftige möglichst lange Hecht-Kunstköderrute mit einem ausgewachsenen Kunstköder ab blitzendem Effzett 30g mit Riesendrilling superscharf aufwärts, eine schon raumgreifende und abstandsheischende Geschichte, vor allem wenn der Katapult rauspfeift.
> Braucht schnell mal einen 15x15m Sicherheitsabstandsbereich, was man freundlich leichthin ankündigen kann (und natürlich sollte).


Oder noch besser: nicht mit Asis diskutieren und vor allem nicht in der Stadt fischen


----------



## geomas

Ohh, im Ükel steppt aber der Bär!

Ich werde heute Abend mal lesen, was Ihr so diskutiert habt. Geht gleich noch mal zum Fluß nebenan („fußläufig”, so nennen es die Ordnungshüter hier) und mal sehen, was sich dort tut. Für einen größeren Angeltrip war die Zeit doch zu knapp heute. Vielleicht am Wochenende...


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich will dir jetzt ja nichts direkt nahelegen ...
> aber nicht nur zu dem Zwecke ist eine kräftige möglichst lange Hecht-Kunstköderrute mit einem ausgewachsenen Kunstköder ab blitzendem Effzett 30g mit Riesendrilling superscharf aufwärts, eine schon raumgreifende und abstandsheischende Geschichte, vor allem wenn der Katapult rauspfeift.
> Braucht schnell mal einen 15x15m Sicherheitsabstandsbereich, was man freundlich leichthin ankündigen kann (und natürlich sollte).


Ich weiß schon was du meinst, aber der Hund war jedenfalls augenmerklich im Moment friedlich!  Ohne konkreten Anlass würde ich kein Tier verletzen. 
Die Teckelbox hatte ich ja offen, und da wäre das Messer gewesen!  Nuuur auf den Knien gegen einen angreifenden Pitbull ,hätte das auch nicht viel gebracht! 
Hätte ich mich mit der besoffenen Alten auf eine noch größere Auseinandersetzung eingelassen, hätte die womöglich den Hund aktiviert?  War ich auch nicht scharf drauf! 
Hatte ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Polizei zu rufen?  
Allerdings ist Sie dann weiter geschwankt! 
Gefangenen hatte ich dann trotzdem nichts mehr! 
Im Endeffekt bin ich froh dass das ganze nicht noch weiter eskaliert ist! 
Nur wegjagen lasse ich mich halt auch nicht! 
Sollte Die mir nochmal in die Quere kommen, rufe ich sofort die Polizei!  Die patrouillieren im Moment ganztägig im Park !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas ich drück dir die Daumen und Petri selbstverständlich !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Gegen uneinsichtige Hundehalter hilft fast immer die gutgemeinte und besorgt vorgetragene Warnung vor "vielen Glasscherben".


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Gegen uneinsichtige Hundehalter hilft fast immer die gutgemeinte und besorgt vorgetragene Warnung vor "vielen Glasscherben".


Bei Menschen mit... komplexen Profillagen würde ich mir das verkneifen wollen, Menschen mit... komplexen Profillagen können manchmal unvorhersehbar reagieren


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Menschen mit... komplexen Profillagen würde ich mir das verkneifen wollen, Menschen mit... komplexen Profillagen können manchmal unvorhersehbar reagieren


Och komm... du bist doch ein strammes Bürschlein... und einen 10er Kinski kannst du auch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Och komm... du bist doch ein strammes Bürschlein... und einen 10er Kinski kannst du auch!


Ja, aber von einem Junkie mit einer abgebrochenen Flasche attackiert zu werden brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man am Hbf. von Kassel fischt.... aber tust du das?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man am Hbf. von Kassel fischt.... aber tust du das?


Nö, aber der Bugasee dürfte da reichen.
Ich finde ohnehin nicht in der Stadt und frage mich was einen dazu treibt


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nö, aber der Bugasee dürfte da reichen.
> Ich finde ohnehin nicht in der Stadt und frage mich was einen dazu treibt


Das wäre dann die nächste Frage.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die nächste Frage.


Das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit der Oker im Bürgerpark bei uns! 
Das ist großräumig und abseits der Gehwege normal absolut nicht frequentiert von Parkbesuchern ! 
Den Vorfall halte ich persönlich  ( hoffentlich ) für die absolute Ausnahme! 
In solch einem Fall halte ich es persönlich ab einem gewissen Punkt eher besser keine Eskalation herbei zuführen. 
Ich hab schon in vielen Städten geangelt seis die Häfen von Rotterdam ,Hamburg oder in Amsterdam bis zum Parkteich in Gunzenhausen oder Offenbach! 
Gerade Offenbach ist ein sozialer Brennpunkt, trotzdem war das ein Novum für mich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Offenbach erklärt auch alles. Da möchte ich nichtmal als Bild an der Wand hängen.     

Fischen ist dann am schönsten, wenn gar keiner vorbeikommt, einem am besten nicht mal wer sieht.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein schöner Tag am Wasser
> Anhang anzeigen 343960
> Anhang anzeigen 343962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop


Petri Kalle,schöne Bilder-


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> _Mitlerweile bin ich ziemlich angeranzt von der Oker wieder Zuhause!
> Aber eines nach dem anderen
> Im Moment habe ich mit unserer Gewässersperre die Not zur Tugend gemacht und bin dabei die Oker etwas besser kennen zu lernen!
> Ich Heute also wieder in den Bürgerpark an die Oker und habe mir eine neue Stelle gesucht, mit meinem Minimalgepäck und mich dort ausgebreitet.
> Die Oker ist dort direkt vor einer Kurve und etwas tiefer als das Stück davor!
> Ich gestartet mit Pose, 10er Haken und 2 Maden dran in der Hoffnung das es dort etwas besser ist als die Stelle gestern ,dort hatte ich gestern geschneidert .
> Pose ins Wasser, nach wenigen Sekunden taucht die Pose ab und wieder auf !
> Eingeholt..... ah Maden sind ausgelutscht!
> Wieder 2 Maden dran, exakt das selbe Spiel wieder!
> Hmm ,Jetzt Brot dran und wieder rein!
> Biss  Anschlag sitzt
> Gekeschert Döööööbel  Maßband 48cm _
> 
> Kopf aufgerichtet gucke ich Face to Face in ein Pitbull Gesicht
> Neben mir eine Alte ca 65 Jahre angesoffen ! Klamotten von der Altkleidersammlung und Haare auf dem Kopf wie Diesteln
> 
> Deees ist Hundestrand !
> Gibt hier kein Hundestrand!
> 
> Mittlerweile hatte ich den Fisch 10 cm vor dem Hundekopf abgehakt und releast !
> 
> Das is unser Strand, wir sind jeden Middach hier ....rülps !
> 
> Das ist kein Strand und ist ein Pachtgewässer unseres Vereins!
> 
> Mir doch scheisssegal ... ( verdreh die Augen )
> Ich wohhhn hier ! ( und zeigt mit dem Finger auf die Oker )
> 
> Ich : Achso ,sieht man an der Frisur, das Sie in der Oker wohnen, deshalb die Wasserpflanzen!
> 
> Frescjheeidd !
> 
> Dann fing die Trulla an, riesige Holzbrocken in die Oker zu katapultieren für den Hund!
> Der die dann knurrend aus der Oker zog !
> 
> Danach Steine, dann wieder Holz !.
> 
> Das war genau mein erster und letzter Fisch heute!
> Ich bin begeistert, willkommen in der Stadt
> 
> LG Michael


Petri Michi ,netter Bericht.Genau solche ecken habe ich an der Bille auch.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, im Ükel steppt aber der Bär!
> 
> Ich werde heute Abend mal lesen, was Ihr so diskutiert habt. Geht gleich noch mal zum Fluß nebenan („fußläufig”, so nennen es die Ordnungshüter hier) und mal sehen, was sich dort tut. Für einen größeren Angeltrip war die Zeit doch zu knapp heute. Vielleicht am Wochenende...


Viel Spaß und Erfolg Georg,ich drück dir die Daumen .Petri


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Offenbach erklärt auch alles. Da möchte ich nichtmal als Bild an der Wand hängen.
> 
> Fischen ist dann am schönsten, wenn gar keiner vorbeikommt, einem am besten nicht mal wer sieht.


Bruder im Geischde! Wenn die Triskele auf deinem Armreif bedeutet was ich denke doppelt und dreifach!


----------



## Minimax

@Waller Michel wirklich eine ärgerliche Begegnung, immerhin Petri zu dem Döbel. 
Ich würde auch immer auf Deeskalation setzten: Nach einem solchen Erlebnis wäre mir das Angeln ohnehin verlitten, und der Schaden somit angerichtet. Mich dann noch im Nachgang mit solch einer Person auseinanderzusetzen würde da auch keine Genugtuung bieten oder die kaputte Angelsssion wieder heil machen. Am Ende entwickeln sich da noch weitere Scherereien.
Oh, und auch ein Petri für @phirania , schön das du am See warst.


----------



## geomas

Tja, das Angeln heute war schön (und leidlich erfolgreich, was die „Stückzahl” betrifft), aber es wurde zunehmend kalt und nervende, alkoholisierte Kids haben mich dann das mögliche Zeitfenster nicht voll ausreizen lassen.
Die Güstern dominierten heute mal wieder - einige von ihen mit prächtig roten Brust- und Bauchflossen. Zwei schöne Plötz von knapp unter 30cm gabs auch und einige kleinere Rotaugen.
Alle auf 10mm-Breadpunch, heute am 10er LS-1810B mit der üblichen Montage. Die alte feine Editions-Winklepicker macht jedes Mal richtig Spaß.
Hatte minimal mehr Fische, die kurz gehakt waren, sich aber selbst „releaseten” als sonst - eventuell probiere ich das nächte Mal doch wieder die 8er LS-1810B oder Fine Feeder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Tages!

Ich war heute nachmittag weit weg im Land BRB unterwegs und hab an einem kleinen Fluss/Bach ein wenig geledgert.
Es gab nur Kleinfische aber hübsch waren sie....


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, das Angeln heute war schön (und leidlich erfolgreich, was die „Stückzahl” betrifft), aber es wurde zunehmend kalt und nervende, alkoholisierte Kids haben mich dann das mögliche Zeitfenster nicht voll ausreizen lassen.
> Die Güstern dominierten heute mal wieder - einige von ihen mit prächtig roten Brust- und Bauchflossen. Zwei schöne Plötz von knapp unter 30cm gabs auch und einige kleinere Rotaugen.
> Alle auf 10mm-Breadpunch, heute am 10er LS-1810B mit der üblichen Montage. Die alte feine Editions-Winklepicker macht jedes Mal richtig Spaß.
> Hatte minimal mehr Fische, die kurz gehakt waren, sich aber selbst „releaseten” als sonst - eventuell probiere ich das nächte Mal doch wieder die 8er LS-1810B oder Fine Feeder.


Wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri !
Aber unangenehme Begegnungen am Wasser, scheinen den heutigen Tag zu dominieren!  Gings dir ja ähnlich wie mir Georg! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Tages!
> 
> Ich war heute nachmittag weit weg im Land BRB unterwegs und hab an einem kleinen Fluss/Bach ein wenig geledgert.
> Es gab nur Kleinfische aber hübsch waren sie....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343991
> Anhang anzeigen 343992
> Anhang anzeigen 343993


Ist doch eine wirklich tolle Belohnung für deinen Ausflug 
Ein ganz herzliches Petri zum Torpedo 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Oooooh,
lieber @Professor Tinca sind die süß! Herzliches Petri zu den Rotpunktdöbelchen, wunderschöne Gesellen!
Meine Lizenz für die "gewissen Flüsschen" mit dieser Döbelunterart in Brandenburg ist leider noch nicht angekommen- ich vermute, das eiserne Regime der mexikanischen Biermarke hat da einiges durcheinander gebracht (oder ich habe den Antrag nicht richtig ausgefüllt oder so).
Schön dass Du in meinem lieben Brandenburg warst, ich freue mich sehr auf ein Treffen, sobald der Spuk vorbei ist,
hg
Dein
Mini


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ein ganz herzliches Petri zum Torpedo




Drei waren es Michi.
Und ein kleiner Barsch (ohne Foto) weil gerade Leute vorbeiradelten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Schön dass Du in meinem lieben Brandenburg warst, ich freue mich sehr auf ein Treffen, sobald der Spuk vorbei ist,




Jupp.
Ich auch.
Es wird wohl aber noch dauern. Evtl. klappt es zur nächsten Herbst-/Winterdöbelsaison
 dann mal?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri @Professor Tinca , mal wieder
> Langsam glaube ich, es liegt bei Dir am Setzkescher. So werden sie daran gehindert ihren Kumpels, der Family sowie der gesamten Nachbarschaft vom Ausflug zu berichten.



Mir ist das schon immer auf der Zunge gelegen und hab’s mir immer verkniffen es auszusprechen. Dazu kommt auch noch das Releasen jedesmal....find das etwas zweifelhaft.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Ich auch.
> Es wird wohl aber noch dauern. Evtl. klappt es zur nächsten Herbst-/Winterdöbelsaison
> dann mal?



Wer weiss, wer weiss, vielleicht sehen wir uns schon wenn die Die Bäume noch grün sind. Aber das müssen King Corona, wir als Gesellschaft und wir zwei beide dann entscheiden. Ich jedenfalls will nun bald wieder das trainieren anfangen, damit ich dann nicht gänzlich nutzlos vor dem Ükelchampion und Döbelmeister erscheinen
muss,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Döbel, @Waller Michel - und natürlich sind solche Begegnungen sehr ärgerlich. 
Ich hab diesbezüglich meistens Glück und mache mich entweder rechtzeitig aus dem Staube oder hab ein „Händchen” im Umgang mit problematischeren Zeitgenossen.

„Am Fluß nebenan” bedeutet bei mir ja, daß ich in der Stadt angele, da sind meistens viele Leute unterwegs (heute waren sogar die von mir bevorzugten Angelstellen von Picknickern oder Vater-Sohn-Angelduos okkupiert). Da muß man sich eben auf neugierige Passanten, verfressene Hunde... einstellen.

Ein einfacher, schön zum Weg hin angekippter Schirm könnte evtl. von Nutzen sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Drei waren es Michi.
> Und ein kleiner Barsch (ohne Foto) weil gerade Leute vorbeiradelten.



Freut mich " um so mehr "
Wenn auch ein Rotpunktdöbel  trotzdem immer wieder was besonderes und kein Portionsrotpunktdöbel  

LG


----------



## geomas

@phirania - Petri heil und schön, daß Du das prima Frühlingswetter so genießen kannst!

Petri heil zu den wunderschönen kleinen Rotpunktdöbeln, lieber Professore!


----------



## Tricast

Noch was zum Knoten binden. Das Video wurde bestimmt hier schon einmal eingestellt aber ich finde es einfach .....






Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum Döbel, @Waller Michel - und natürlich sind solche Begegnungen sehr ärgerlich.
> Ich hab diesbezüglich meistens Glück und mache mich entweder rechtzeitig aus dem Staube oder hab ein „Händchen” im Umgang mit problematischeren Zeitgenossen.
> 
> „Am Fluß nebenan” bedeutet bei mir ja, daß ich in der Stadt angele, da sind meistens viele Leute unterwegs (heute waren sogar die von mir bevorzugten Angelstellen von Picknickern oder Vater-Sohn-Angelduos okkupiert). Da muß man sich eben auf neugierige Passanten, verfressene Hunde... einstellen.
> 
> Ein einfacher, schön zum Weg hin angekippter Schirm könnte evtl. von Nutzen sein.


Absolut Georg! 
Das ist bei uns normal auch total entspannt und nicht weiter als 2 KM von meiner Haustür entfernt! 
Ich kann normal solche Situationen auch ohne großes Wenn und Aber vermeiden!
_hatte die aber absolut nicht kommen sehen da ich mit Keschern und Abhaken beschäftigt war und dann total überrascht dem Hund seinen Atem zu spüren! 
Ich weiß ca von wo die gekommen war das ist so ca August Bebel Str.  bei euch 

LG Michael _


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Absolut Georg!
> ...
> _Ich weiß ca von wo die gekommen war das ist so ca August Bebel Str.  bei euch
> 
> LG Michael _



August-Bebel-Straße?
Ähemm, meinst Du die Ärztekammer, das Landgericht oder gar die Philosophische Fakultät der ältesten Universität Nordeuropas???


----------



## rustaweli

Wie lange hatte ich nicht mehr die Optik nachts beim Knicklicht an der Pose. Dazu schöne Gespräche mit meinem Jungen.
So schön und einfach kann das Leben sein. Herrlich.
Bis jetzt haben wir nichts, egal. Ist noch Zeit und mein Sohn knabbert Chips und beobachtet die Sterne.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Tages!
> 
> Ich war heute nachmittag weit weg im Land BRB unterwegs und hab an einem kleinen Fluss/Bach ein wenig geledgert.
> Es gab nur Kleinfische aber hübsch waren sie....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343991
> Anhang anzeigen 343992
> Anhang anzeigen 343993


Wünsche ein herzliches Petri !


----------



## geomas

Drennan hat jetzt auch „Midwinter Madness” bei Youtube reingestellt:


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, das Angeln heute war schön (und leidlich erfolgreich, was die „Stückzahl” betrifft), aber es wurde zunehmend kalt und nervende, alkoholisierte Kids haben mich dann das mögliche Zeitfenster nicht voll ausreizen lassen.
> Die Güstern dominierten heute mal wieder - einige von ihen mit prächtig roten Brust- und Bauchflossen. Zwei schöne Plötz von knapp unter 30cm gabs auch und einige kleinere Rotaugen.
> Alle auf 10mm-Breadpunch, heute am 10er LS-1810B mit der üblichen Montage. Die alte feine Editions-Winklepicker macht jedes Mal richtig Spaß.
> Hatte minimal mehr Fische, die kurz gehakt waren, sich aber selbst „releaseten” als sonst - eventuell probiere ich das nächte Mal doch wieder die 8er LS-1810B oder Fine Feeder.


Petri Georg, wirklich eine ärgerliche Begegnung mit dem Kids.


----------



## geomas

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Georg, wirklich eine ärgerliche Begegnung mit dem Kids.



Danke, Hartmut, die Kids blieben auf Distanz, kein Drama.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> August-Bebel-Straße?
> Ähemm, meinst Du die Ärztekammer, das Landgericht oder gar die Philosophische Fakultät der ältesten Universität Nordeuropas???


Ohhh sorry da hab ich mich vertan 
Ich meine die Hochhaussiedlung in Lichtenhagen 

Ahhh August -Bebel-Str hatte ich den Motor geholt. ....ich werd alt 
LG


----------



## rustaweli

49er Brasse.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> _Mitlerweile bin ich ziemlich angeranzt von der Oker wieder Zuhause!
> Aber eines nach dem anderen
> Im Moment habe ich mit unserer Gewässersperre die Not zur Tugend gemacht und bin dabei die Oker etwas besser kennen zu lernen!
> Ich Heute also wieder in den Bürgerpark an die Oker und habe mir eine neue Stelle gesucht, mit meinem Minimalgepäck und mich dort ausgebreitet.
> Die Oker ist dort direkt vor einer Kurve und etwas tiefer als das Stück davor!
> Ich gestartet mit Pose, 10er Haken und 2 Maden dran in der Hoffnung das es dort etwas besser ist als die Stelle gestern ,dort hatte ich gestern geschneidert .
> Pose ins Wasser, nach wenigen Sekunden taucht die Pose ab und wieder auf !
> Eingeholt..... ah Maden sind ausgelutscht!
> Wieder 2 Maden dran, exakt das selbe Spiel wieder!
> Hmm ,Jetzt Brot dran und wieder rein!
> Biss  Anschlag sitzt
> Gekeschert Döööööbel  Maßband 48cm _
> 
> Kopf aufgerichtet gucke ich Face to Face in ein Pitbull Gesicht
> Neben mir eine Alte ca 65 Jahre angesoffen ! Klamotten von der Altkleidersammlung und Haare auf dem Kopf wie Diesteln
> 
> Deees ist Hundestrand !
> Gibt hier kein Hundestrand!
> 
> Mittlerweile hatte ich den Fisch 10 cm vor dem Hundekopf abgehakt und releast !
> 
> Das is unser Strand, wir sind jeden Middach hier ....rülps !
> 
> Das ist kein Strand und ist ein Pachtgewässer unseres Vereins!
> 
> Mir doch scheisssegal ... ( verdreh die Augen )
> Ich wohhhn hier ! ( und zeigt mit dem Finger auf die Oker )
> 
> Ich : Achso ,sieht man an der Frisur, das Sie in der Oker wohnen, deshalb die Wasserpflanzen!
> 
> Frescjheeidd !
> 
> Dann fing die Trulla an, riesige Holzbrocken in die Oker zu katapultieren für den Hund!
> Der die dann knurrend aus der Oker zog !
> 
> Danach Steine, dann wieder Holz !.
> 
> Das war genau mein erster und letzter Fisch heute!
> Ich bin begeistert, willkommen in der Stadt
> 
> LG Michael


Nicht aufregen solche Leute gibt es überall... 
Die wollen doch nur Spielen..


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> 49er Brasse.
> Anhang anzeigen 344007


Dickes Petri.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Tages!
> 
> Ich war heute nachmittag weit weg im Land BRB unterwegs und hab an einem kleinen Fluss/Bach ein wenig geledgert.
> Es gab nur Kleinfische aber hübsch waren sie....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343991
> Anhang anzeigen 343992
> Anhang anzeigen 343993


Dickes Petri auch.


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> 49er Brasse.
> Anhang anzeigen 344007


Ein fettes Petri.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> 49er Brasse.
> Anhang anzeigen 344007


Jetzt habt ihr Fisch and Chips, gnihihihi....

Petri! Hat der Papa oder der Sohnemann ihn verhaftet?


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @rustaweli & Sohn!


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Von mir auch ein ganz herzliches Petri !
Wirklich sehr schöner Fisch 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Dann mal ein herzliches Petri an unserem @Professor Tinca zu den kleinen Rotpunktdöbeln. Das sind auch sehr schöne Fischlis. 
Wie haben 100 Kg von dieser Spezis in unserem Fluss besetzt. Ab dem 1. Mai geht es los. Will mal sehen, das ich zwei haken kann. 
Hab meiner Frau Forelle Blau versprochen. 
@Waller Michel , @phirania , @geomas dickes Petri an euch. Schön, dass ihr draußen wart, und Erfolg hattet. Mal abgesehen von den Ärgernissen, die so mancher über sich ergehen lassen musste. 
Wünsche allen Stammtischbrüdern ein schönes WE. Ich freu mich auf eure Berichte. Werde sie wie immer mit Begeisterung lesen. Ich werde mal eine Pause einlegen . Vorm Mai geht es nicht mehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@rustaweli fettes Petri zum Schleimigen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

*Vielen Dank @jason 1 
Dir auch ein schönes WE und Mai ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr so lange! 

LG Michael *


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> *Vielen Dank @jason 1
> Dir auch ein schönes WE und Mai ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr so lange!
> 
> LG Michael *


An diesem Mai möchte ich nicht denken. Aber wenn der vorüber ist, mach ich drei Kreuze. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Meine Bemühungen meine Rosebud-Rute wieder ans Wasser zu bringen, schreiten voran. Ich habe sie auf Kosten des Hammerschlag-Grifflacks (ähnlich moderner Bolos oder Fopu Ruten, nur in schlecht) mit geheimen Mitteln von dem anhaltenden Tennisbandschmonz befreit, und das wars auch schon. Die losen Ringe habe ich noch nicht festgelegt, sie lassen sich sich auch so einsatzfertig arretieren.
Ich hatte ja bereits die Rollenfrage angerissen, und stehe nun in Verhandlungen mit einem namhaften und herzensguten Mitglied unserer Runde für eine passende Statio. Bis dahin habe ich aber einen von Qualität, Rollengrösse und Zeitstellung (ganz wichtig!) in den Tiefen meiner Gewölbe gefunden, abgestaubt und bespult.
Seht selbst, Gentlemen, ich präsentiere die Haidong Expert 703.




Ihr seht, das die Rolle zeitlich, stilistisch und grössenmässig sehr gut zu einer preiswerten spät80er/früh90er leichten Allroundtele passt.
Der kleine Vergangenheitsminimax hätte vor Freuse über dieses technische Wunderwerk vermutlich auf den Vorleger gemacht. Der etwas abgeklärtere Gegenwartsminimax kann immerhin erkennen, das das Ding historisch weitgehend korrekt ist, und gut erhalten (vmtl. Weil niemand der bei Sinnen ist die Haspel in den letzten Jahrzehnten angefasst hat.)

Die Expert 703 aus der kleinen, aber feinen Edelschmiede Haidong wiegt etwa 270-300g (zu faul bis zur Küchenwaage zu gehen), fast 250m 0,22 und hat ne GR von 1:5,2.
Sie verfügt über eine historisch korrekte Heckbremse, die erstaunlicherweise sogar funktioniert, ebenso wie die Bügelfunktion, ein sagenhaft nervig-billiges Klickergeräusch, sowie jeder Menge an lustigen und bizarren klapprigen und klipprigen Nebengeräschen bei ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre. Und natürlicheiner Vielzahl an goldenen und silbernen Beschriftungen und abknibbelnden Aufklebern.
Zusammen mit ihrem Zinnbügel, dem Rotor und Gehäuse aus Blei, dem Grossrad und Pinion aus gepressten Keksmehl die zu dem wirklich phantasievollen Wickelbild führen, könnte ich mir keine historisch passendere Rolle für die alte Tele vorstellen. Hier noch eine Impression mit der Hand von Gegenwartsminimax, damit ihr seht, das hier eine Traumkombo geboren wurd (Die Art von Träumen, aus denen man schwitzend und mit klopfendem Herzen aufwacht, und zuviel Angst hat zu schreien)





Ich habe sie also Flugs mit passender Schnur bespult (WTF Spezi Weissfisch, 020er, Jahrgang 2017, sorgfältig auf der Fensterbank gelagert) und nun steht dem Einsatz nichts mehr entgegen.
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Das Set wirkt überraschend schlank. Bei weitem nicht so maibaumig, wie es dem Alter gebühren sollte.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das Set wirkt überraschend schlank. Bei weitem nicht so maibaumig, wie es dem Alter gebühren sollte.



Ja, absolut- und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass meine Ruten aus den Fogenden Jahren mir damals immer schwer und klobig vorkamen. Mit der Rute hat wie gesagt, der Schenker einen guten Griff getan, und vermutlich die Weichen für meinen anglerischen und Tacklemässigen Geschmack gestellt. Ihr Freunde wisst ja, dass ich einen Horror vor schwerem wuchtigem Gerät habe und im Zweifelssfall erstmal lieber zu leicht als zu schwer an anglerische Probleme herangehe (was ich aber selten bereut habe).
Die Schlankheit wird natürlich noch durch die "Grifflosigkeit" der Rute betont, wie ich finde angemessen, und damals vermutlich eine Seltenheit. Auch der Wabbelfaktor hält sich in Grenzen- ich hätte mir aus heutiger Perspektive die Rute wesentlich abscheulicher vorgestellt.

EDIT hier ein Bild von der Rolle (später selbst vom Taschengeld stolz gekauft!) mit der die Rute über den längsten Abschnitt ihrer Dienstzeit gekoppelt war, und die natürlich das kuratorische ENdziel ist:





Und hier ein weiteres Bild der mitgeschenkten Rolle, die aber so defizitär war, das selbst der kleine Vergangenheitsminimax schnellsten für obigen Ersatz gesorgt hat,
man beachte die Bügelkonstruktion:


----------



## Andal

Dann ist sie wirklich ein Ausnahmekind ihrer Zeit. Und solche Anblicke regen bei mir sofort wieder den etwas antiquarisch-widersinnigen Gedanken der "einen Rute für alles" an. Wohlwissend, dass es die nur sehr bedingt geben kann. Ja zu Jugendzeiten gab es sie. Aber vor allem deswegen, weil wir nur die eine hatten, liebten und immer und auf alles fischten. Bei alten Lieben ist es ja üblich, dass man sich vorwiegend an die besonders schönen Momente erinnern mag. Ich wünsche dir, lieber Bruder @Minimax , dass dir gelingt, die Alten Zeiten für dich wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.

Die DAM Quick 222 XL ist der Haidong optisch ja sehr ähnlich. Nur schnarrt sie leise und ist sehr robust gebaut. Da wirst du Freude haben!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @rustaweli !


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Andal @Minimax 
Bei einer XL hast du 3 Stellungen für die Rücklaufsperre. 
Keine Sperre 
Sperre mit klicken
Sperre ohne Geräusche 
Und zudem fast alle Annehmlichkeiten einer Quick 1000 Serie, bis auf Druckknopfspule.

Ein kleiner Geheimtipp zur 1000er Serie.

.....und schon sind die Preise für die Rolle wider gestiegen  den stillen Mitlesern sei gedankt.


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliche Petris sende ich an @phirania , @Waller Michel , @geomas und an @Professor Tinca


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr Fisch and Chips, gnihihihi....
> 
> Petri! Hat der Papa oder der Sohnemann ihn verhaftet?



Leider der Papa und das traurigerweise auch noch auf des Sohnes Rute. Wirklich kurz nachdem er eingeschlafen war, zog die Pose rapide ab. Schade, wäre seiner gewesen.
Aber dafür hat er im Yates Stil den Platz ausgesucht(nein, ich hab ihn nicht zwecks Foto da rauf geschickt).












Der Drill war für mich allerdings eine Herausforderung. Stockduster, keine Kopflampe und vor allem, die Rolle ist auf Linkshändermodus umgebaut. An der Landung hatte die Aqualite einen nicht geringen Anteil. Sie arbeitet wirklich toll mit nd hilft dir durch ihrer Sanftmut bei Fehlern sofort aus. Feines Rütchen, vielleicht hole ich mir noch eine. Natürlich nur zwecks Partnerlook 
Gestern hatte ich auch mal direkt den Vergleich zur Purist. Gleiche Schnur, Montage, alles 1:1 identisch. Also beim Aufladen hat die Aqualite klar die Nase vorn. Nach dem Fang und da mein Junge eh schlief, brachte ich die Posen immer mal wieder weiter raus und die Aqualite kommt auf mehr Weite trotz sanfteren Würfen.
Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Abend. Als er aufwachte wollte mein Sohn heim, da die Müdigkeit ihn frösteln ließ. Also etwas früher gepackt als geplant.
Wünsch Euch was!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute nachmittag weit weg im Land BRB unterwegs und hab an einem kleinen Fluss/Bach ein wenig geledgert.
> Es gab nur Kleinfische aber hübsch waren sie....


Also dass du mal auf Salmoniden los gehst!  

Schöne Bildchen sind dir gelungen, bei diesen Zappelphillipps


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber unangenehme Begegnungen am Wasser, scheinen den heutigen Tag zu dominieren!  Gings dir ja ähnlich wie mir Georg!


Ich kann zumindest mit anderen Plagen aufwarten,
es waren die ersten Mückenschwärme los, und zwar Kriebelmücken und Stechmücken, schon richtig viele die Luft voll ... 
Zum Glück noch unerfahren frisch und unverbraucht sauber, das ging gerade nochmal glimpflich ab beim abendlichen Ansitz
in sommerlicher leichter Kleidung zu mal eben ans Wasser.
Nur so um die 50 roten Pustelchen auf beiden Armen/Händen mit wenig Jucken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie haben 100 Kg von dieser Spezis in unserem Fluss besetzt. Ab dem 1. Mai geht es los. Will mal sehen, das ich zwei haken kann.
> Hab meiner Frau Forelle Blau versprochen.


Der letzte Satz ist ein wenig bedenklich, mein lieber Jason 
Drücke dir umso mehr die Daumen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Das Set wirkt überraschend schlank. Bei weitem nicht so maibaumig, wie es dem Alter gebühren sollte.


Die ist aber auch nur 3m lang  darüber trägt es erst zum Kanonenrohr so richtig auf.

Ich habe ein paar alte 3m Teles der letzten Generation Glasfaser, neu erschienen um 1995.
Die werde ich sogar wieder weiter aufarbeiten, nach einem schon mal heftigen Ripp, und mal schauen was solche Retro-Ruten so können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> An diesem Mai möchte ich nicht denken. Aber wenn der vorüber ist, mach ich drei Kreuze.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Was ist denn los im Mai, Jason?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Meine Bemühungen meine Rosebud-Rute wieder ans Wasser zu bringen, schreiten voran. Ich habe sie auf Kosten des Hammerschlag-Grifflacks (ähnlich moderner Bolos oder Fopu Ruten, nur in schlecht) mit geheimen Mitteln von dem anhaltenden Tennisbandschmonz befreit, und das wars auch schon. Die losen Ringe habe ich noch nicht festgelegt, sie lassen sich sich auch so einsatzfertig arretieren.
> Ich hatte ja bereits die Rollenfrage angerissen, und stehe nun in Verhandlungen mit einem namhaften und herzensguten Mitglied unserer Runde für eine passende Statio. Bis dahin habe ich aber einen von Qualität, Rollengrösse und Zeitstellung (ganz wichtig!) in den Tiefen meiner Gewölbe gefunden, abgestaubt und bespult.
> Seht selbst, Gentlemen, ich präsentiere die Haidong Expert 703.
> Anhang anzeigen 344021
> 
> Ihr seht, das die Rolle zeitlich, stilistisch und grössenmässig sehr gut zu einer preiswerten spät80er/früh90er leichten Allroundtele passt.
> Der kleine Vergangenheitsminimax hätte vor Freuse über dieses technische Wunderwerk vermutlich auf den Vorleger gemacht. Der etwas abgeklärtere Gegenwartsminimax kann immerhin erkennen, das das Ding historisch weitgehend korrekt ist, und gut erhalten (vmtl. Weil niemand der bei Sinnen ist die Haspel in den letzten Jahrzehnten angefasst hat.)
> 
> Die Expert 703 aus der kleinen, aber feinen Edelschmiede Haidong wiegt etwa 270-300g (zu faul bis zur Küchenwaage zu gehen), fast 250m 0,22 und hat ne GR von 1:5,2.
> Sie verfügt über eine historisch korrekte Heckbremse, die erstaunlicherweise sogar funktioniert, ebenso wie die Bügelfunktion, ein sagenhaft nervig-billiges Klickergeräusch, sowie jeder Menge an lustigen und bizarren klapprigen und klipprigen Nebengeräschen bei ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre. Und natürlicheiner Vielzahl an goldenen und silbernen Beschriftungen und abknibbelnden Aufklebern.
> Zusammen mit ihrem Zinnbügel, dem Rotor und Gehäuse aus Blei, dem Grossrad und Pinion aus gepressten Keksmehl die zu dem wirklich phantasievollen Wickelbild führen, könnte ich mir keine historisch passendere Rolle für die alte Tele vorstellen. Hier noch eine Impression mit der Hand von Gegenwartsminimax, damit ihr seht, das hier eine Traumkombo geboren wurd (Die Art von Träumen, aus denen man schwitzend und mit klopfendem Herzen aufwacht, und zuviel Angst hat zu schreien)
> Anhang anzeigen 344028
> 
> 
> Ich habe sie also Flugs mit passender Schnur bespult (WTF Spezi Weissfisch, 020er, Jahrgang 2017, sorgfältig auf der Fensterbank gelagert) und nun steht dem Einsatz nichts mehr entgegen.
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax




Sieht ja aus wie neu das alte Gerät.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also dass du mal auf Salmoniden los gehst!
> 
> Schöne Bildchen sind dir gelungen, bei diesen Zappelphillipps





Eigentlich wollte ich sehen was da so rumschwimmt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Morgen werte Ükels, was soll ich sagen, wie immer halt. Wir sind 18uhr an der Ahse Stelle angekommen und haben uns ne schicke Stelle ausgesucht. Neben einer kleinen Brücke wo das Wasser in etwas stärkerer Strömung durchfloss, tiefe etwa einen Meter. An Pose war da dann leider nicht zu denken so dass die neue Bolo nur zum beschnuppern ausgepackt wurde. Fänge gabs leider kaum was, mein Kumpel hatte nix an der Grundrute und einen Mini Döbel an der aus Verzweiflung ausgepackten Fliegenrute, meinereiner hatte dann auch noch die allseits bekannte Grundel bekommen, so dass keiner als Franzose heim musste.... 
Jedenfalls wurde viel gelacht und wir hatten nach langer Zeit viel zu erzählen,  so dass es am Ende doch ein angenehmer Abend war. Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Fotos lieber @Tikey0815 .
Dann wird die Bolo eben nächstes Mal eingeweiht.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die so schön illustrierten Berichte, @rustaweli  und @Tikey0815 !

@Nordlichtangler - 50 Mückenstiche? Da juckts  bei mir schon vom Lesen...


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner Fotos lieber @Tikey0815 .
> Dann wird die Bolo eben nächstes Mal eingeweiht.


Ich hab jetzt ne Woche Urlaub, da werd ich mir Gelegenheiten suchen, auch wenn das Wetter schlechter wird......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schlechtes Wetter gibt es kaum, nur zuviel Wind und falsche Kleidung. 
Jetzt der blaue Himmel ist fischig gesehen richtig "schlechtes" Wetter (wie auf deinen oberen Fotos auch noch), zuviel Sonne, zu hell u. gnadenlos brennt der Sonnenstern darnieder.
Also muss man entweder ganz früh los min. 5 Uhr am Wasser (schwer), oder abends in den Sonnenuntergang rein angeln (leichter machbar).
Aber so ganz ohne Wind und die Cypriniden schon in der Laichzeit wegen den fortgeschrittenen Temperaturen, das wird mühsam.
Ich werde mal schauen, dass ich nächstes Wochenende zu den Forellen komme.


----------



## geomas

Auch wenn die Bedingungen suboptimal sind: ich werde gleich zum Oberlauf der Warnow starten. 
Ne andere Ecke antesten. Und ne andere, neue mittelalte Rolle in der Praxis probieren. Bin gespannt.

Bis später, liebe Leute!


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Morgen werte Ükels, was soll ich sagen, wie immer halt. Wir sind 18uhr an der Ahse Stelle angekommen und haben uns ne schicke Stelle ausgesucht. Neben einer kleinen Brücke wo das Wasser in etwas stärkerer Strömung durchfloss, tiefe etwa einen Meter. An Pose war da dann leider nicht zu denken so dass die neue Bolo nur zum beschnuppern ausgepackt wurde. Fänge gabs leider kaum was, mein Kumpel hatte nix an der Grundrute und einen Mini Döbel an der aus Verzweiflung ausgepackten Fliegenrute, meinereiner hatte dann auch noch die allseits bekannte Grundel bekommen, so dass keiner als Franzose heim musste....
> Jedenfalls wurde viel gelacht und wir hatten nach langer Zeit viel zu erzählen,  so dass es am Ende doch ein angenehmer Abend war. Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:
> Anhang anzeigen 344046
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344047
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344048


Schöne Bilder ,netter Bericht.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist denn los im Mai, Jason?


Tonnen von Material für die Baustelle ums Haus fahren. Noch 12 Tonnen Schotter, 5 Tonnen Split, 3 Tonnen Zierkies, 80qm Pflastersteine und Boardsteine usw. Alles mit der Schubkarre. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Leider der Papa und das traurigerweise auch noch auf des Sohnes Rute. Wirklich kurz nachdem er eingeschlafen war, zog die Pose rapide ab. Schade, wäre seiner gewesen.
> Aber dafür hat er im Yates Stil den Platz ausgesucht(nein, ich hab ihn nicht zwecks Foto da rauf geschickt).
> Anhang anzeigen 344043
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344044
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344045
> 
> Der Drill war für mich allerdings eine Herausforderung. Stockduster, keine Kopflampe und vor allem, die Rolle ist auf Linkshändermodus umgebaut. An der Landung hatte die Aqualite einen nicht geringen Anteil. Sie arbeitet wirklich toll mit nd hilft dir durch ihrer Sanftmut bei Fehlern sofort aus. Feines Rütchen, vielleicht hole ich mir noch eine. Natürlich nur zwecks Partnerlook
> Gestern hatte ich auch mal direkt den Vergleich zur Purist. Gleiche Schnur, Montage, alles 1:1 identisch. Also beim Aufladen hat die Aqualite klar die Nase vorn. Nach dem Fang und da mein Junge eh schlief, brachte ich die Posen immer mal wieder weiter raus und die Aqualite kommt auf mehr Weite trotz sanfteren Würfen.
> Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Abend. Als er aufwachte wollte mein Sohn heim, da die Müdigkeit ihn frösteln ließ. Also etwas früher gepackt als geplant.
> Wünsch Euch was!


Petri ,schöne Fotos und ein netter Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Tonnen von Material für die Baustelle ums Haus fahren. Noch 12 Tonnen Schotter, 5 Tonnen Split, 3 Tonnen Zierkies, 80qm Pflastersteine und Boardsteine usw. Alles mit der Schubkarre.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der einzige Boardstein bin ich


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Andal @Minimax
> Bei einer XL .....und schon sind die Preise für die Rolle wider gestiegen  den stillen Mitlesern sei gedankt.


Vielleicht sollte man mal bei Ebay wegen einer Provision anklopfen? 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die ist aber auch nur 3m lang  darüber trägt es erst zum Kanonenrohr so richtig auf.
> 
> Ich habe ein paar alte 3m Teles der letzten Generation Glasfaser, neu erschienen um 1995.
> Die werde ich sogar wieder weiter aufarbeiten, nach einem schon mal heftigen Ripp, und mal schauen was solche Retro-Ruten so können.


3 m ist auch die perfekte Länge für Universalruten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Tonnen von Material für die Baustelle ums Haus fahren. Noch 12 Tonnen Schotter, 5 Tonnen Split, 3 Tonnen Zierkies, 80qm Pflastersteine und Boardsteine usw. Alles mit der Schubkarre.


Wieso hast du deinen Kindern auch so einen großartigen Spielplatz versprochen? 

Ist alles draußen, das ist doch gar nicht so lebenswichtig wie Wasseranschlüsse, Strom, Küche, Waschmaschine, usw.


----------



## Minimax

Ein (kleiner    )  Lichtstrahl in der Finsternis, die Götter seien gepriesen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich brauche Euren Rat! Ich war ja gestern das zweite Mal mit meiner Jahreskarte an der Leine.  Es war herrlich, der Fluss fließt dort durch eine wundervolle Modellbahnlandschaft, mit hübschen Anhöhen, saftigen Weiden usw.  Die Störche klapperten, der Kuckuck rief und über meiner Angelstelle kreiste immer wieder eine Weihe. Auf den Weiden blüht der Löwenzahn, die Brennnesseln brennen auch schon wieder heftig und überhaupt ... der Frühling ist schon eine ganz wunderbare Jahreszeit.
Nicht ganz so viel spielte sich für mich unter der Wasseroberfläche ab. Ich habe zwar einige lütte Plötzen und auch eine Minibarbe, die sich als Grünling verkleidet hat, gefangen, aber ich hatte mir den Tag mit Blick auf die gefangenen Fische schon etwas anders vorgestellt. Dafür habe ich die mir noch unbekannte Leine rund um meinen Angelplatz sehr intensiv mit dem Deeper und einer Unterwasserkamera, die an meiner 7-Meter-Stellfischrute baumelte, erkundet. 
Nachdem ich mir die Bilder heute angesehen habe, wurde mir klar, dass ich mit meiner Standard-Feeder-Taktik nicht gerade richtig gelegen habe. Warum nicht? Der Grund in diesem Abschnitt ist beim aktuellen Wasserstand rund 3 Meter tief. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit war eher mäßig. Der etwa 25 bis 30 Meter breite Fluss fällt an beiden Unterseiten ziemlich steil ab. Allerdings sind die Kanten aber auch der Grund selbst ziemlich krass strukturiert, was ich angesichts  zweier abgerissenen Montagen schmerzlich merken durfte. Ich vermute außerdem, dass mein im Korb mitgegebenes Futter zwischen den Steinen versunken ist und seine Lockwirkung nur ansatzweise entfalten konnte. Auch meine Köder (Maden, Mais, Brotflocken, Teig, Dendros) dürften zwischen den Steinen nicht wirklich optimal präsentiert  gewesen sein. Ein Screenshot vom "Grundbeschaffenheitsvideo" habe ich beigefügt Wie würdet Ihr (angesprochen ist vor allem die süddeutsche Ükel-Fraktion, bei der ich ähnliche Grundverhältnisse vermute) angesichts solcher Strukturen am Grund fischen? Meine Zielfische hier sind Döbel und Barben. Nächstes Mal werde ich auf jeden Fall ne Bolo dabei haben, und es mit einer Posenmontage probieren.
Ach so, mein Riesen-Spoon, den ich Euch mal mit Ferdinand als kapitalen Fang vorstellte, wurde gestern trotzdem zum ersten Mal nass. Nein, ich habe damit natürlich nicht die Monster-Plötzen gelandet, sondern meinen Deeper. Den hatte ich mit einem komplett misslungenen  Wurf über den dicken Ast einer Weide gefeuert. Da  baumelte er nun auf der anderen Seite des Astes kurz oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Ihn mit roher Gewalt aus dieser misslichen Situation zu befreien, hätte wahrscheinlich zum Verlust geführt, was ich natürlich nicht wollte. Schwimmend hätte ich ihn gut erreicht, aber mit 14 Grad hatte die Leine noch keine Badetemperatur. Also habe ich eine meine Twin Tips genommen, einen sehr leichten Madenkorb montiert und versucht, die Schnur, an der der Deeper  baumelte, einzufangen. Das ist mir nach einigen Würfen auch gelungen. Ich konnte die Sonarkugel soweit in meine Richtung ziehen dass ich ihn mit dem voll ausgezogenen Keschergriff und der enormen Größe des Spoons Keschern konnte.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein (kleiner    )  Lichtstrahl in der Finsternis, die Götter seien gepriesen.


Ein dickes Petri Minimax


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich brauche Euren Rat! Ich war ja gestern das zweite Mal mit meiner Jahreskarte an der Leine.  Es war herrlich, der Fluss fließt dort durch eine wundervolle Modellbahnlandschaft, mit hübschen Anhöhen, saftigen Weiden usw.  Die Störche klapperten, der Kuckuck rief und über meiner Angelstelle kreiste immer wieder eine Weihe. Auf den Weiden blüht der Löwenzahn, die Brennnesseln brennen auch schon wieder heftig und überhaupt ... der Frühling ist schon eine ganz wunderbare Jahreszeit.
> Nicht ganz so viel spielte sich für mich unter der Wasseroberfläche ab. Ich habe zwar einige lütte Plötzen und auch eine Minibarbe, die sich als Grünling verkleidet hat, gefangen, aber ich hatte mir den Tag mit Blick auf die gefangenen Fische schon etwas anders vorgestellt. Dafür habe ich die mir noch unbekannte Leine rund um meinen Angelplatz sehr intensiv mit dem Deeper und einer Unterwasserkamera, die an meiner 7-Meter-Stellfischrute baumelte, erkundet.
> Nachdem ich mir die Bilder heute angesehen habe, wurde mir klar, dass ich mit meiner Standard-Feeder-Taktik nicht gerade richtig gelegen habe. Warum nicht? Der Grund in diesem Abschnitt ist beim aktuellen Wasserstand rund 3 Meter tief. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit war eher mäßig. Der etwa 25 bis 30 Meter breite Fluss fällt an beiden Unterseiten ziemlich steil ab. Allerdings sind die Kanten aber auch der Grund selbst ziemlich krass strukturiert, was ich angesichts  zweier abgerissenen Montagen schmerzlich merken durfte. Ich vermute außerdem, dass mein im Korb mitgegebenes Futter zwischen den Steinen versunken ist und seine Lockwirkung nur ansatzweise entfalten konnte. Auch meine Köder (Maden, Mais, Brotflocken, Teig, Dendros) dürften zwischen den Steinen nicht wirklich optimal präsentiert  gewesen sein. Ein Screenshot vom "Grundbeschaffenheitsvideo" habe ich beigefügt Wie würdet Ihr (angesprochen ist vor allem die süddeutsche Ükel-Fraktion, bei der ich ähnliche Grundverhältnisse vermute) angesichts solcher Strukturen am Grund fischen? Meine Zielfische hier sind Döbel und Barben. Nächstes Mal werde ich auf jeden Fall ne Bolo dabei haben, und es mit einer Posenmontage probieren.
> Ach so, mein Riesen-Spoon, den ich Euch mal mit Ferdinand als kapitalen Fang vorstellte, wurde gestern trotzdem zum ersten Mal nass. Nein, ich habe damit natürlich nicht die Monster-Plötzen gelandet, sondern meinen Deeper. Den hatte ich mit einem komplett misslungenen  Wurf über den dicken Ast einer Weide gefeuert. Da  baumelte er nun auf der anderen Seite des Astes kurz oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Ihn mit roher Gewalt aus dieser misslichen Situation zu befreien, hätte wahrscheinlich zum Verlust geführt, was ich natürlich nicht wollte. Schwimmend hätte ich ihn gut erreicht, aber mit 14 Grad hatte die Leine noch keine Badetemperatur. Also habe ich eine meine Twin Tips genommen, einen sehr leichten Madenkorb montiert und versucht, die Schnur, an der der Deeper  baumelte, einzufangen. Das ist mir nach einigen Würfen auch gelungen. Ich konnte die Sonarkugel soweit in meine Richtung ziehen dass ich ihn mit dem voll ausgezogenen Keschergriff und der enormen Größe des Spoons Keschern konnte.


Wie täte ich da unter den genannten Bedingungen tun?

Ist ja dem Rhein von der Bodenstruktur nicht ganz unähnlich. Die Fische sind es gewohnt, sich die Nahrung aus den Ritzen und Spalten zu klauben. Feines Futter und kleine Köder verrieseln sofort.

Ich setze da auf feine Pellets, die zwar auch gleich in den Klüften verschwinden, aber anhaltend Aroma abgeben. Zusätzlich eher voluminöse Köder, wie Würmer, Käse, Pellets, Boilies... alles was nicht gleich zu tief eindringt und noch halbwegs erreichbar bleibt. Das klappt hier ganz schiedlich. 

Früher hab ich es auch gerne mit Sprock-Bündeln, oder Steinfliegenlarven gemacht. Für diese Leckerlis gehen Fische sehr weit. Leider ist die Beschaffung oft sehr mühsam. Man muss da auch mittlerweile etwas aufpassen, weil das Sammeln solcher Nährtiere bisweilen nicht mehr erlaubt ist. Wenn es Forellen hat, ist ein kleineres Bündel Sprock aber eine tödliche Sache. Wird sofort genommen und bis zum A.... geschluckt!


----------



## Andal

Zu den Futterkörben habe ich festgestellt, dass sich die ganz normalen Drahtfeeder zu gerne mal in den Spalten festsetzen und dann das Futter nur noch sehr ungut freisetzen. Deutlich besser geht das dann mit den leider doch recht teuren River Feedern von Korum. Besonders wenn man vorgeweichte Minipellets einsetzt. Die haben dann auch den Vorteil, dass sie beim Einholen sehr schnell aufsteigen, ähnlich wie die Riser Bleie und so Hänger seltener machen.

Allerdings funktionieren sie mit relativ hohen Gewichten erst so richtig zuverlässig. Die Rute sollte also mit Gewichten von 3-5 oz. schon zu Recht kommen. Für Light Feeder, oder Picker sind sie also nix!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die Kanten aber auch der Grund selbst ziemlich krass strukturiert, was ich angesichts  zweier abgerissenen Montagen schmerzlich merken durfte. Ich vermute außerdem, dass mein im Korb mitgegebenes Futter zwischen den Steinen versunken ist und seine Lockwirkung nur ansatzweise entfalten konnte. Auch meine Köder (Maden, Mais, Brotflocken, Teig, Dendros) dürften zwischen den Steinen nicht wirklich optimal präsentiert  gewesen sein. Ein Screenshot vom "Grundbeschaffenheitsvideo" habe ich beigefügt Wie würdet Ihr (angesprochen ist vor allem die süddeutsche Ükel-Fraktion, bei der ich ähnliche Grundverhältnisse vermute) angesichts solcher Strukturen am Grund fischen?


Du brauchst einmal andere Sinker, da gab es schon was, war es Minimax mit der flexiblen Gardinenbleivariante?
Oder Tiroler-Hölz. Oder eine eben mal zusammengeknüpperte Bleikette.
Ich angele bei meinen Steinkanten fast nur mit geschnürten kleinen Bleien.
Ich hasse Abrisse, noch mehr wenn alle Nubsis mit weg sind.
Anfüttern ohne Korb, eben nicht so weit raus werfen, größere Klümpchen, die nicht gleich versinken, was raus explodierendes sorgt für Aufmerksamkeit, wegfließen ist ja nicht so schnell.


----------



## Mescalero

@Wuemmehunter 
Tipps kann ich dir in Ermangelung von Erfahrungen nicht geben. Aber dein Fluss ist ein Traum, da lohnt es sich definitiv, etwas erhöhten Aufwand zur Hängervermeidung zu betreiben. Die von nordlichtangler vorgeschlagene Methode mit Tiroler Hölzl würde ich als erstes probieren und PopUp-Köder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal was anderes, hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem VW-Diesel-Skandal-Schadensersatz?

Da ich bisher ziemlich lahm das nicht weiter beachtet hatte mit meinen Skoda EA189 Motor,
jetze aber der *30.04.*2020 als Anspruchsmachungstermin öfter auftauchte,
habe ich mal bei verbraucherritter.de eine Eingabemaske mit meinen Auto-Kauf-Finanz Daten gefüllt.
Und siehe, da wird gesagt, dass bei den Werten ein Schadenersatz von ehemaligem Kaufpreis 2011 + Zinsen ca.30% herauskommen würde.
Das habe ich jetzt mal mit den gescannten Papieren als Falldaten vertieft.
Bin echt gespannt, was dabei wirklich raus kommt ... 

Wer schön, wenn jemand sowas schon erfolgreich gelandet hat!


----------



## daci7

Ja, es war ein Schnapper. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Hatte aber grade leider nur 5sek Zeit die Rute in die Hand zu nehmen - für 60+ Versand durchaus geil! Später hoffentlich mehr


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hab noch einen Angelbericht bzw. eigentlich mehr einen kleinen seltsamen Fangbericht wo gestern keine Zeit mehr für war, nachzureichen:

Ich war wieder am Fluss gegen schon später am Nachmittag, Sonne geht herunter aber noch ziemlich hell, vor allem der Himmel voll blau. 
Zu den Mücken hab ich schon was geschrieben, Kriebelmücken und Stechmücken und Massen, das wird unschön wenn die weiter so ausgebrütet werden. 

Erstmal ging lange nichts, gar nichts, Pose mit der langen 6m Bolo, dazu eine kleine Nahufergrundmontage ohne Feederkorb fertiggemacht mit Brot u.ä. , da ging auch lange nichts.
Nachdem es deutlich dunkler wurde, erstes kleinen Rotauge, wie Andal so schon schrieb: Augerot eineinhalb Hände breit. Naja, ein Fischlein.
Aber dann noch eins, ich bin derweil auf 1 Made heruntergegangen.
Nun etwas Action an der Wackelspitze der Grundrute, Anschalg und tatsächlich - Wiederstand. Was sich als immerhin 20er Rotauge entpuppte.
Die Montage auch wieder rein, die lange Posenrute mit einer Made dichter ans Ufer gestellt, die kleine Spitze schon schwierig zu erkennen im dunkeln, und wieder weg. Wieder ein Augerot eineinhalb Hände breit. Das wird heute nix, also mal ans Einpacken denken, noch ein paar Minuten in der Abendruhe sitzen.
Zack, Pose verschwunden, ganz weg, kommt auch nicht wieder. 
Also zack, zappelt, es ist sieht nach Barsch aus, also ein kleiner Barsch.
Genauer geschaut, hat der Pocken, der sieht aber merkwürdig aus, das ist wohl ein bayrischer Donausystem-Sonderbarsch, schaut selbst 











Ein barschiger Kaulbarsch im Hochzeitskleid oder so, von sagenhaften 13cm! 

Noch nie habe ich solch einen Fisch gesehen.


----------



## Andal

Das Hochzeitskleid sieht eher nach Zekarien aus.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zack, Pose verschwunden, ganz weg, kommt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein barschiger Kaulbarsch im Hochzeitskleid oder so, von sagenhaften 13cm!
> 
> Noch nie habe ich solch einen Fisch gesehen.



Petri! Scheint mir barschiger Flussbarsch mit nem recht ausgeprägten Metazerkarien Befall zu sein?
Und natürlich Petri auch an @@Wuemmehunter  und alles gute zum Bergen des Deepers!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Noch nie habe ich solch einen Fisch gesehen.



Sei froh, dass Du das noch nie gesehen hast. Das könnten Zerkarien sein.

Sorry, war Andal etwas schneller.


----------



## Hering 58

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hab noch einen Angelbericht bzw. eigentlich mehr einen kleinen seltsamen Fangbericht wo gestern keine Zeit mehr für war, nachzureichen:
> 
> Ich war wieder am Fluss gegen schon später am Nachmittag, Sonne geht herunter aber noch ziemlich hell, vor allem der Himmel voll blau.
> Zu den Mücken hab ich schon was geschrieben, Kriebelmücken und Stechmücken und Massen, das wird unschön wenn die weiter so ausgebrütet werden.
> 
> Erstmal ging lange nichts, gar nichts, Pose mit der langen 6m Bolo, dazu eine kleine Nahufergrundmontage ohne Feederkorb fertiggemacht mit Brot u.ä. , da ging auch lange nichts.
> Nachdem es deutlich dunkler wurde, erstes kleinen Rotauge, wie Andal so schon schrieb: Augerot eineinhalb Hände breit. Naja, ein Fischlein.
> Aber dann noch eins, ich bin derweil auf 1 Made heruntergegangen.
> Nun etwas Action an der Wackelspitze der Grundrute, Anschalg und tatsächlich - Wiederstand. Was sich als immerhin 20er Rotauge entpuppte.
> Die Montage auch wieder rein, die lange Posenrute mit einer Made dichter ans Ufer gestellt, die kleine Spitze schon schwierig zu erkennen im dunkeln, und wieder weg. Wieder ein Augerot eineinhalb Hände breit. Das wird heute nix, also mal ans Einpacken denken, noch ein paar Minuten in der Abendruhe sitzen.
> Zack, Pose verschwunden, ganz weg, kommt auch nicht wieder.
> Also zack, zappelt, es ist sieht nach Barsch aus, also ein kleiner Barsch.
> Genauer geschaut, hat der Pocken, der sieht aber merkwürdig aus, das ist wohl ein bayrischer Donausystem-Sonderbarsch, schaut selbst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein barschiger Kaulbarsch im Hochzeitskleid oder so, von sagenhaften 13cm!
> 
> Noch nie habe ich solch einen Fisch gesehen.


Ein dickes Petri.netter Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Das Hochzeitskleid sieht eher nach Zekarien aus.


Uff, echt, das ist ja ganz unfein!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal gesucht, das geht schon in die Richtung  


			https://www.barsch-alarm.de/community/attachments/75ced5bb-6e78-405c-897f-59403aa492e4-jpeg.67124/
		



			https://www.barsch-alarm.de/community/attachments/07c3e2d7-672e-436d-ace4-68100ead8b50-jpeg.67125/
		



			https://www.barsch-alarm.de/community/attachments/img_6245-jpg.67489/
		






__





						Fischkrankheiten - Metazerkarienbefall
					

Fischkrankheiten Metazerkarienbefall




					www.hobby-angeln.com
				




Andal kannte die schon bischen länger








						Flussbarsch mit schwarzen punkten! - Blinker Forum
					

hallo!das gewässer das ich beangle ist voll mit barschen, klein und groß!doch alle barsche sind mit schwarzen punkten versehen! die kleinen haben mehrere die größeren nicht so viele! sind so ca 1mm große schwarze punkte!und manche sind wirklich voll…




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier ein paar Impressionen des heutige Nachmittages.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich wünsche allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !

Auch bei mir hieß es neuer Tag neues Glück! 

Heute Morgen bin ich an unser Gewässer nach Sonnenberg gefahren wo ich unserem zweiten Vorsitzendem begenette !
Er war gerade damit beschäftigt die Schilder der Gewässersperrung zu entfernen! 
Nach einem kurzen Plsusch bin ich dann Heim , frühstücken und Köder holen! 
Wieder in Sonnenberg angekommen, hab ich mich an unseren kleinen See gesetzt und mit Maden gestartet !
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nach mindestens 4 Stunden Angeln mit allen erdenklichen Ködern ,war ich noch immer Schneider! 
Dann habe ich den Platz gewechselt und bin an den großen See ! Dort aber an einen ganz flachen Seitenarm des Gewässers !
	

		
			
		

		
	











Da hatte ich auch nach 15 Minuten keinen Biss ,danach konnte ich 8 Rotaugen dieses Formates Landen 





Kurz vor Ende des Angeltages sind mir dann noch 3 große Bisam direkt vor meinen Füßen baden gegangen  ein schöner Anblick! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






War ein schöner Angeltag !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Dir auch ein ganz herzliches Petri ,ganz speziell zu den schönen Tincas !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern !


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !
> 
> Auch bei mir hieß es neuer Tag neues Glück!
> 
> Heute Morgen bin ich an unser Gewässer nach Sonnenberg gefahren wo ich unserem zweiten Vorsitzendem begenette !
> Er war gerade damit beschäftigt die Schilder der Gewässersperrung zu entfernen!
> Nach einem kurzen Plsusch bin ich dann Heim , frühstücken und Köder holen!
> Wieder in Sonnenberg angekommen, hab ich mich an unseren kleinen See gesetzt und mit Maden gestartet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344086
> 
> 
> Nach mindestens 4 Stunden Angeln mit allen erdenklichen Ködern ,war ich noch immer Schneider!
> Dann habe ich den Platz gewechselt und bin an den großen See ! Dort aber an einen ganz flachen Seitenarm des Gewässers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344087
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344088
> 
> 
> Da hatte ich auch nach 15 Minuten keinen Biss ,danach konnte ich 8 Rotaugen dieses Formates Landen
> Anhang anzeigen 344089
> 
> 
> Kurz vor Ende des Angeltages sind mir dann noch 3 große Bisam direkt vor meinen Füßen baden gegangen  ein schöner Anblick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344090
> 
> 
> War ein schöner Angeltag !
> 
> LG Michael


Ein dickes Petri Michi,schöne Bilder.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen des heutige Nachmittages.
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344082
> Anhang anzeigen 344083
> Anhang anzeigen 344084
> Anhang anzeigen 344085


Dir auch ein ganz dickes Petri  schöne Tincas .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Uff, echt, das ist ja ganz unfein!




Jo und dein Barsch hat ja reichlich davon.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri Michi,schöne Bilder.


Danke Dir ! So unterschiedlich können Angeltage sein 

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast

@daci7 : Da hast Du ja ein feines Rütchen zu einem günstigen Preis ergattert. Viel Spaß mit der Rute wünsche ich Dir.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Zekarien schädigen aber in der Regel ihren Zwischenwirt Fisch nicht so weit, dass diese eingehen. Sie würden dadurch ja auch den eigenen Artzyklus unterbrechen und/oder so weit behindern, dass er der Art abträglich ist. Kritisch wird es nur in reinen Monokulturen, z.B. bei Forellen, wenn der Befall mit Z. zu extrem wird. Dann kann es zu Erblindungen der Wirtstiere kommen, wenn das Auge mit mehr als 50 Z. betroffen ist.


----------



## Papamopps

Mal wieder an meiner Lieblingsstelle am Rhein...
Und nach 3h ohne Bisse...aber mit viel Rumgekuller des Futterkorbes.   

Steigt ein 42cm Rotauge ein... vielleicht kommt noch mehr.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen des heutige Nachmittages.
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344082
> Anhang anzeigen 344083
> Anhang anzeigen 344084
> Anhang anzeigen 344085


*Dickes* Schleienpetri mein Lieber. Das ist der Wahnsinn, was du uns hier zeigst. Die Augen von den Schleien sind noch hübscher, wie die von meiner Frau  .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Orothred

Der heutige Angeltag lief nach dem Motto "Wie ein Depp anstellen und trotzdem Erfolg haben".

Der Plan war, da bei uns ab Freitag der Raubfisch wieder frei ist und ich mit einem Kollegen einen Nachtansitz plane, schonmal ein paar Köfis zu fangen. Nebenbei zwei Ruten auf Grund raus und schauen, was passiert.

Am Wasser angekommen hab ich erstmal festgestellt, dass ich meine Posenrute zu Hause gelassen hab. Na super......die UL lag noch im Auto, da kann man ja auch ne kleine Pose ranhängen, also wird das mit den Köfis schon klappen.

Am Wasser die Grundruten fertig gemacht, eine mit Methodfeederkorb mit 2mm-Pellets und Kokos-Mini-Popup, die andere mit Futterkorb und Mais. Beide ohne viel nachdenken rausgeworfen, so ca. 30 Meter, und die UL mit ner Pose versehen.

An der Pose war dauernd was los, so konnte ich dann zwei Güstern, eine Rotfeder und ein Rotauge, alle in Köfi-Größe, verhaften. Dann kam der Gedanke, die Grundruten doch mal nur leicht rauszupendeln. Lang hats nicht gedauert, und die Rute mit dem Popup-Boilie ging los.....der Fisch schnurstracks durch die anderen beiden Montagen, und ich, ohne Hirn, setze einen motivierten Anhieb....mit offenem Freilauf. SSSSSUUUUUURRRRRR -> Schnursalat an der Rolle und Montagen-abräumenten Fisch dran, wunderbar....

Durch den ganzen entstandenen Schnursalat aus Montagen und nem Baum, den das Tier noch mitgenommen hat, konnte ich den Fisch dann "per Hand" ranziehen und keschern.....zum Vorschein kam das hier:






Himmelhochjauchzend, was war mir der Schnursalat auf einmal egal. Es war ein gestecktes Ziel für dieses Jahr, meinen ersten Karpfen zu fangen -> check! 

Nachdem der Fisch versorgt war, habe ich erstmal den ganzen Schnursalat auseinandergeschnitten, die Rolle mit dem verballerten Freilauf-Anhieb freigeschnitten und die Method-Feeder-Montage neu gebunden. Raus damit, wieder ufernah.

Gerade binde ich die Futterkorb-Montage, läuft die Method-Rute schon wieder ab. Diesmal konnte ich ohne große Probleme dieses schöne Tier landen:






Noch eine Prämiere, bisher nur Mini-Güstern oder auch Brassen, man weiß es ja manchmal nicht so richtig, dran gehabt. Was für ein Tag.

Hatte dann nur noch die Method-Rute draußen, kurz vorm einpacken noch nen heftigen kurzen Anfasser, der war aber gleich wieder weg. Zwar ziemlich viel falsch gelaufen heute, aber das war mir am Ende dann auch egal


----------



## Jason

Petri heil @Papamopps 
Prächtiges Rotauge. Daran arbeite ich noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mal wieder an meiner Lieblingsstelle am Rhein...
> Und nach 3h ohne Bisse...aber mit viel Rumgekuller des Futterkorbes.
> 
> Steigt ein 42cm Rotauge ein... vielleicht kommt noch mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344094




Mir scheint fast, es ist das Jahr der Monster-Palmplötzen hier im Ükel.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Orothred schrieb:


> Der heutige Angeltag lief nach dem Motto "Wie ein Depp anstellen und trotzdem Erfolg haben".
> 
> Der Plan war, da bei uns ab Freitag der Raubfisch wieder frei ist und ich mit einem Kollegen einen Nachtansitz plane, schonmal ein paar Köfis zu fangen. Nebenbei zwei Ruten auf Grund raus und schauen, was passiert.
> 
> Am Wasser angekommen hab ich erstmal festgestellt, dass ich meine Posenrute zu Hause gelassen hab. Na super......die UL lag noch im Auto, da kann man ja auch ne kleine Pose ranhängen, also wird das mit den Köfis schon klappen.
> 
> Am Wasser die Grundruten fertig gemacht, eine mit Methodfeederkorb mit 2mm-Pellets und Kokos-Mini-Popup, die andere mit Futterkorb und Mais. Beide ohne viel nachdenken rausgeworfen, so ca. 30 Meter, und die UL mit ner Pose versehen.
> 
> An der Pose war dauernd was los, so konnte ich dann zwei Güstern, eine Rotfeder und ein Rotauge, alle in Köfi-Größe, verhaften. Dann kam der Gedanke, die Grundruten doch mal nur leicht rauszupendeln. Lang hats nicht gedauert, und die Rute mit dem Popup-Boilie ging los.....der Fisch schnurstracks durch die anderen beiden Montagen, und ich, ohne Hirn, setze einen motivierten Anhieb....mit offenem Freilauf. SSSSSUUUUUURRRRRR -> Schnursalat an der Rolle und Montagen-abräumenten Fisch dran, wunderbar....
> 
> Durch den ganzen entstandenen Schnursalat aus Montagen und nem Baum, den das Tier noch mitgenommen hat, konnte ich den Fisch dann "per Hand" ranziehen und keschern.....zum Vorschein kam das hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344095
> 
> 
> Himmelhochjauchzend, was war mir der Schnursalat auf einmal egal. Es war ein gestecktes Ziel für dieses Jahr, meinen ersten Karpfen zu fangen -> check!
> 
> Nachdem der Fisch versorgt war, habe ich erstmal den ganzen Schnursalat auseinandergeschnitten, die Rolle mit dem verballerten Freilauf-Anhieb freigeschnitten und die Methode-Feeder-Montage neu gebunden. Raus damit, wieder ufernah.
> 
> Gerade binde ich die Futterkorb-Montage, läuft die Method-Rute schon wieder ab. Diesmal konnte ich ohne große Probleme dieses schöne Tier landen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344098
> 
> 
> Noch eine Prämiere, bisher nur Mini-Güstern oder auch Brassen, man weiß es ja manchmal nicht so richtig, dran gehabt. Was für ein Tag.
> 
> Hatte dann nur noch die Method-Rute draußen, kurz vorm einpacken noch nen heftigen kurzen Anfasser, der war aber gleich wieder weg. Zwar ziemlich viel falsch gelaufen heute, aber das war mir am Ende dann auch egal





  
Na dann auch dir ein dickes Petri Heil zum frühzeitig gelungenen Jahresziel!


----------



## Orothred

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na dann auch dir ein dickes Petri Heil zum frühzeitig gelungenen Jahresziel!



Danke...jetzt steht der Zander noch auf der Liste, wenn der nächsten Freitag klappt, brauch ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr los


----------



## Andal

Orothred schrieb:


> Der heutige Angeltag lief nach dem Motto "Wie ein Depp anstellen und trotzdem Erfolg haben".
> 
> Der Plan war, da bei uns ab Freitag der Raubfisch wieder frei ist und ich mit einem Kollegen einen Nachtansitz plane, schonmal ein paar Köfis zu fangen. Nebenbei zwei Ruten auf Grund raus und schauen, was passiert.
> 
> Am Wasser angekommen hab ich erstmal festgestellt, dass ich meine Posenrute zu Hause gelassen hab. Na super......die UL lag noch im Auto, da kann man ja auch ne kleine Pose ranhängen, also wird das mit den Köfis schon klappen.
> 
> Am Wasser die Grundruten fertig gemacht, eine mit Methodfeederkorb mit 2mm-Pellets und Kokos-Mini-Popup, die andere mit Futterkorb und Mais. Beide ohne viel nachdenken rausgeworfen, so ca. 30 Meter, und die UL mit ner Pose versehen.
> 
> An der Pose war dauernd was los, so konnte ich dann zwei Güstern, eine Rotfeder und ein Rotauge, alle in Köfi-Größe, verhaften. Dann kam der Gedanke, die Grundruten doch mal nur leicht rauszupendeln. Lang hats nicht gedauert, und die Rute mit dem Popup-Boilie ging los.....der Fisch schnurstracks durch die anderen beiden Montagen, und ich, ohne Hirn, setze einen motivierten Anhieb....mit offenem Freilauf. SSSSSUUUUUURRRRRR -> Schnursalat an der Rolle und Montagen-abräumenten Fisch dran, wunderbar....
> 
> Durch den ganzen entstandenen Schnursalat aus Montagen und nem Baum, den das Tier noch mitgenommen hat, konnte ich den Fisch dann "per Hand" ranziehen und keschern.....zum Vorschein kam das hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344095
> 
> 
> Himmelhochjauchzend, was war mir der Schnursalat auf einmal egal. Es war ein gestecktes Ziel für dieses Jahr, meinen ersten Karpfen zu fangen -> check!
> 
> Nachdem der Fisch versorgt war, habe ich erstmal den ganzen Schnursalat auseinandergeschnitten, die Rolle mit dem verballerten Freilauf-Anhieb freigeschnitten und die Methode-Feeder-Montage neu gebunden. Raus damit, wieder ufernah.
> 
> Gerade binde ich die Futterkorb-Montage, läuft die Method-Rute schon wieder ab. Diesmal konnte ich ohne große Probleme dieses schöne Tier landen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344098
> 
> 
> Noch eine Prämiere, bisher nur Mini-Güstern oder auch Brassen, man weiß es ja manchmal nicht so richtig, dran gehabt. Was für ein Tag.
> 
> Hatte dann nur noch die Method-Rute draußen, kurz vorm einpacken noch nen heftigen kurzen Anfasser, der war aber gleich wieder weg. Zwar ziemlich viel falsch gelaufen heute, aber das war mir am Ende dann auch egal


Karpfen, unterhalb der doubble figure Klasse, können erstklassig "stricken". Ein Grund für mich, auf die nur mit einer einzelnen Rute anzutreten.


----------



## Jason

Auch die ein herzliches Petri @Orothred 
Pleiten, Pech und Pannen und trotzdem gut gefangen

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mal wieder an meiner Lieblingsstelle am Rhein...
> Und nach 3h ohne Bisse...aber mit viel Rumgekuller des Futterkorbes.
> 
> Steigt ein 42cm Rotauge ein... vielleicht kommt noch mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344094


Ein dickes Petri.Schönes Foto.


----------



## Hering 58

Orothred schrieb:


> Der heutige Angeltag lief nach dem Motto "Wie ein Depp anstellen und trotzdem Erfolg haben".
> 
> Der Plan war, da bei uns ab Freitag der Raubfisch wieder frei ist und ich mit einem Kollegen einen Nachtansitz plane, schonmal ein paar Köfis zu fangen. Nebenbei zwei Ruten auf Grund raus und schauen, was passiert.
> 
> Am Wasser angekommen hab ich erstmal festgestellt, dass ich meine Posenrute zu Hause gelassen hab. Na super......die UL lag noch im Auto, da kann man ja auch ne kleine Pose ranhängen, also wird das mit den Köfis schon klappen.
> 
> Am Wasser die Grundruten fertig gemacht, eine mit Methodfeederkorb mit 2mm-Pellets und Kokos-Mini-Popup, die andere mit Futterkorb und Mais. Beide ohne viel nachdenken rausgeworfen, so ca. 30 Meter, und die UL mit ner Pose versehen.
> 
> An der Pose war dauernd was los, so konnte ich dann zwei Güstern, eine Rotfeder und ein Rotauge, alle in Köfi-Größe, verhaften. Dann kam der Gedanke, die Grundruten doch mal nur leicht rauszupendeln. Lang hats nicht gedauert, und die Rute mit dem Popup-Boilie ging los.....der Fisch schnurstracks durch die anderen beiden Montagen, und ich, ohne Hirn, setze einen motivierten Anhieb....mit offenem Freilauf. SSSSSUUUUUURRRRRR -> Schnursalat an der Rolle und Montagen-abräumenten Fisch dran, wunderbar....
> 
> Durch den ganzen entstandenen Schnursalat aus Montagen und nem Baum, den das Tier noch mitgenommen hat, konnte ich den Fisch dann "per Hand" ranziehen und keschern.....zum Vorschein kam das hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344095
> 
> 
> Himmelhochjauchzend, was war mir der Schnursalat auf einmal egal. Es war ein gestecktes Ziel für dieses Jahr, meinen ersten Karpfen zu fangen -> check!
> 
> Nachdem der Fisch versorgt war, habe ich erstmal den ganzen Schnursalat auseinandergeschnitten, die Rolle mit dem verballerten Freilauf-Anhieb freigeschnitten und die Methode-Feeder-Montage neu gebunden. Raus damit, wieder ufernah.
> 
> Gerade binde ich die Futterkorb-Montage, läuft die Method-Rute schon wieder ab. Diesmal konnte ich ohne große Probleme dieses schöne Tier landen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344098
> 
> 
> Noch eine Prämiere, bisher nur Mini-Güstern oder auch Brassen, man weiß es ja manchmal nicht so richtig, dran gehabt. Was für ein Tag.
> 
> Hatte dann nur noch die Method-Rute draußen, kurz vorm einpacken noch nen heftigen kurzen Anfasser, der war aber gleich wieder weg. Zwar ziemlich viel falsch gelaufen heute, aber das war mir am Ende dann auch egal


Auch dir ein herzliches Petri netter Bericht,schöne Bilder.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Petri zum kleinen Döbel. Warst mal wieder mit der Pin unterwegs. Tolles Bild von deiner Kombo. Meine Chinapin liegt unangetastet in dem Säckchen was dabei war, mit einer 0,16er Stroft GTM bespult. Die kommt in der nächsten Zeit für die Rotpunktdöbelpirsch zum Einsatz. Die Grundausbildung von @Kochtopf ist ausgeblieben. Hat bei uns zeitlich nicht hingehauen.
Aber ich werde das Kind schon schaukeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

So langsam trudeln jetzt alle Angelberichte des heutigen Tages ein!
An euch beide! Dickes Petri !  Tolle Fische wurden heute gefangen 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So langsam trudeln jetzt alle Angelberichte des heutigen Tages ein!




Ja da freut man sich jeden Tag drauf.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich brauche Euren Rat! Ich war ja gestern das zweite Mal mit meiner Jahreskarte an der Leine.  Es war herrlich, der Fluss fließt dort durch eine wundervolle Modellbahnlandschaft, mit hübschen Anhöhen, saftigen Weiden usw.  Die Störche klapperten, der Kuckuck rief und über meiner Angelstelle kreiste immer wieder eine Weihe. Auf den Weiden blüht der Löwenzahn, die Brennnesseln brennen auch schon wieder heftig und überhaupt ... der Frühling ist schon eine ganz wunderbare Jahreszeit.
> Nicht ganz so viel spielte sich für mich unter der Wasseroberfläche ab. Ich habe zwar einige lütte Plötzen und auch eine Minibarbe, die sich als Grünling verkleidet hat, gefangen, aber ich hatte mir den Tag mit Blick auf die gefangenen Fische schon etwas anders vorgestellt. Dafür habe ich die mir noch unbekannte Leine rund um meinen Angelplatz sehr intensiv mit dem Deeper und einer Unterwasserkamera, die an meiner 7-Meter-Stellfischrute baumelte, erkundet.
> Nachdem ich mir die Bilder heute angesehen habe, wurde mir klar, dass ich mit meiner Standard-Feeder-Taktik nicht gerade richtig gelegen habe. Warum nicht? Der Grund in diesem Abschnitt ist beim aktuellen Wasserstand rund 3 Meter tief. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit war eher mäßig. Der etwa 25 bis 30 Meter breite Fluss fällt an beiden Unterseiten ziemlich steil ab. Allerdings sind die Kanten aber auch der Grund selbst ziemlich krass strukturiert, was ich angesichts  zweier abgerissenen Montagen schmerzlich merken durfte. Ich vermute außerdem, dass mein im Korb mitgegebenes Futter zwischen den Steinen versunken ist und seine Lockwirkung nur ansatzweise entfalten konnte. Auch meine Köder (Maden, Mais, Brotflocken, Teig, Dendros) dürften zwischen den Steinen nicht wirklich optimal präsentiert  gewesen sein. Ein Screenshot vom "Grundbeschaffenheitsvideo" habe ich beigefügt Wie würdet Ihr (angesprochen ist vor allem die süddeutsche Ükel-Fraktion, bei der ich ähnliche Grundverhältnisse vermute) angesichts solcher Strukturen am Grund fischen? Meine Zielfische hier sind Döbel und Barben. Nächstes Mal werde ich auf jeden Fall ne Bolo dabei haben, und es mit einer Posenmontage probieren.
> Ach so, mein Riesen-Spoon, den ich Euch mal mit Ferdinand als kapitalen Fang vorstellte, wurde gestern trotzdem zum ersten Mal nass. Nein, ich habe damit natürlich nicht die Monster-Plötzen gelandet, sondern meinen Deeper. Den hatte ich mit einem komplett misslungenen  Wurf über den dicken Ast einer Weide gefeuert. Da  baumelte er nun auf der anderen Seite des Astes kurz oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Ihn mit roher Gewalt aus dieser misslichen Situation zu befreien, hätte wahrscheinlich zum Verlust geführt, was ich natürlich nicht wollte. Schwimmend hätte ich ihn gut erreicht, aber mit 14 Grad hatte die Leine noch keine Badetemperatur. Also habe ich eine meine Twin Tips genommen, einen sehr leichten Madenkorb montiert und versucht, die Schnur, an der der Deeper  baumelte, einzufangen. Das ist mir nach einigen Würfen auch gelungen. Ich konnte die Sonarkugel soweit in meine Richtung ziehen dass ich ihn mit dem voll ausgezogenen Keschergriff und der enormen Größe des Spoons Keschern konnte.



Also ich benutze in solchen Fällen gerne Pellets oder Wurm an einer Helicoptermontage !
Vielleicht noch einen Spod setzen und paar Raketen mit schwerem Grundfutter ( kies )
Dort anbieten! 
Die Helicoptermontage hat den Vorteil, das meist der Köder nicht in einem Loch verschwindet sondern oben auf der Struktur liegen bleibt! 
Man Kann auch einen Schnurstopper mit aufziehen über dem Seitenarm und den Köder leicht aufpoppen !

Einen Versuch ist es wert !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja da freut man sich jeden Tag drauf.


Ich mich auch ! Das ist mittlerweile ein Teil meines Anglerlebens geworden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !
> 
> Auch bei mir hieß es neuer Tag neues Glück!
> 
> Heute Morgen bin ich an unser Gewässer nach Sonnenberg gefahren wo ich unserem zweiten Vorsitzendem begenette !
> Er war gerade damit beschäftigt die Schilder der Gewässersperrung zu entfernen!
> Nach einem kurzen Plsusch bin ich dann Heim , frühstücken und Köder holen!
> Wieder in Sonnenberg angekommen, hab ich mich an unseren kleinen See gesetzt und mit Maden gestartet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344086
> 
> 
> Nach mindestens 4 Stunden Angeln mit allen erdenklichen Ködern ,war ich noch immer Schneider!
> Dann habe ich den Platz gewechselt und bin an den großen See ! Dort aber an einen ganz flachen Seitenarm des Gewässers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344087
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344088
> 
> 
> Da hatte ich auch nach 15 Minuten keinen Biss ,danach konnte ich 8 Rotaugen dieses Formates Landen
> Anhang anzeigen 344089
> 
> 
> Kurz vor Ende des Angeltages sind mir dann noch 3 große Bisam direkt vor meinen Füßen baden gegangen  ein schöner Anblick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344090
> 
> 
> War ein schöner Angeltag !
> 
> LG Michael


Petri, alter Schwede. Du warst draußen und hast die Natur in vollen zügen genossen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also ich benutze in solchen Fällen gerne Pellets oder Wurm an einer Helicoptermontage !
> Vielleicht noch einen Spod setzen und paar Raketen mit schwerem Grundfutter ( kies )
> Dort anbieten!
> Die Helicoptermontage hat den Vorteil, das meist der Köder nicht in einem Loch verschwindet sondern oben auf der Struktur liegen bleibt!
> Man Kann auch einen Schnurstopper mit aufziehen über dem Seitenarm und den Köder leicht aufpoppen !
> 
> Einen Versuch ist es wert !
> 
> LG Michael


Beschreib bitte mal wie du diese aufbaust


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jung, ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages. Ein besonderes Petri geht einmal mehr an @Professor Tinca, der den Schleienreigen eröffnet hat. Was für wundervolle Fische. Und auch der Döbel von @Minimax sieht klasse aus.
Und danke schon mal für Eure Tipps @Andal, @Nordlichtangler und @Waller Michel. Sobald ich das nächste Mal an der Leine bin, werde ich auf jeden Fall ein paar Tiroler Hölzl in der Tacklebox haben  und es auch mal mit ner Helimontage probieren.


----------



## Andal

Wenn es sehr hängerreich ist, geht auch eine Abrissmontage.

- als Senkgewicht einen großen Nagel, ein Stück Baustahl, oder vergleichbares.
- nun entwder das Vorfach per Tönnchenwirbel  mit der Hauptschnur verbinden, oder wenn es durchgebunden sein soll, ein Pietzenbauerringerl in Vorfachlänge per Palomarknoten einbinden.
- an den TW, das Ringerl, ein Stück sehr dünne Mono binden und daran das Gewicht.

Eine Form des Straight Paternoster, bei dem man zu 99,9% nur das Gewicht verliert und das sich auch für leichtere Montagen eignet. Und etwas Alteisen ist billiger, als DS-Bleie.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Beschreib bitte mal wie du diese aufbaust


Naja unten Grundblei oder auch sogar ,wenn es nicht mit Hängern gesegnet ist ein Futterkorb als Ende der Hauptschnur dann Gummiperle darüber einen Laufwirbel mit Karabiener ! Daran Vorfach und Haken 
Über dem Laufwirbel einen Posenstopper falls man aufpoppen möchte um zu verhindern das der Seitenarm zur Oberfläche treibt !
So bleibt der Köder meist oben auf den Wasserpflanzen , Holz oder Steinen liegen und wird von den Fischen besser gesehen und kann ohne großen Widerstand genommen werden. 
Man kann das ganze auch wie @Andal schon schrieb als Abreißmontage gestalten wenn es sehr Hängerreich ist und ein ganz billiges Sargblei oder ähnliches unten dran Knoten. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri, alter Schwede. Du warst draußen und hast die Natur in vollen zügen genossen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Herzlich Dank Jason1

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jung, ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages. Ein besonderes Petri geht einmal mehr an @Professor Tinca, der den Schleienreigen eröffnet hat. Was für wundervolle Fische. Und auch der Döbel von @Minimax sieht klasse aus.
> Und danke schon mal für Eure Tipps @Andal, @Nordlichtangler und @Waller Michel. Sobald ich das nächste Mal an der Leine bin, werde ich auf jeden Fall ein paar Tiroler Hölzl in der Tacklebox haben  und es auch mal mit ner Helimontage probieren.


Ich persönlich würde kein Tirolerhölzel nehmen !
Einmal sind die, die man heute landläufig zu kaufen bekommt qualitativ nicht gerade eine Augenweide und das Tirolerhölzel ist eigentlich dafür nicht gemacht!
Es ist konzipiert um im Fluss zu wandern um zum Beispiel einen Kunstköder wie eine Nassfliege langsam den Fluss runter zu ziehen!
Edit dein Köder wird abwandern !

Wenn überhaupt würde ich eher einen Bodentaster verwenden, der ist dafür schon eher vorgesehen!
Aber nicht gerade billig wenn er immer wieder Hänger produziert!

Die Helikoptermontage als Abreißmontage würde ich bevorzugen ! Allerdings ein Bodentaster wäre zumindest einen Versuch wert, denke ich?

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Donnerwetter, jungs, 
Da ist ja wieder eine prächtige Ükelstrecke huet zusammengekommen- herzliches Petri an alle Fänger und ein besonderes @Professor Tinca für die Eröffnung der Schleiensaison!
Vielen Dank Euch allen für die schönen Berichte und Bilder,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter
Nordlicht hat es ja schon angedeutet, eine Gewichtsvariante für einfache Ledgermontagen bei akuter Hängergefahr sind die sogenannten Slinkys bzw. Selbstbauvarianten aus Gardinenschnur. Solche flexiblen Gewichte können dazu beitragen die Abrissquote etwas zu senken, aber natürlich sind auch sie kein Wundermittel. EIne Chance könntest Du ihnen geben, bei mir hat es an kritischen Stellen einen spürbaren Effekt.
Nachdem ich sowohl gekaufte (gibts zB. bei unser aller Lieblingsbilligheimerversand mit A) als auch aus Gardinenschnüren slebstgebaute verwendet habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich den gekauften den Vorzug vor den selbstgebauten geben würde. Sie sind wesentlich kompakter als die Schnüre, was Handling, Wurf und Liegenbleiben bei Strömung erleichtert, und vor allem flexibler als die doch recht steifen Gardinenschnüre (Erst recht wenn man diese einfärbt), eher wie eine Art längliches Säckchen.

Ich finde es sehr interessant, das Du einen Deeper zur Kleinflusserkundung einsetzt. Ich selber habe darüber häufiger nachgedacht, aber aufgrund der doch recht kleinen Gewässergrösse und relativ geringer Tiefe bin ich immer wieder zurückgeschreckt- reicht das Auflösungsvermögen des Gerätes aus, um sinnvoll auch in kleinen, meist unter 2 m selten, über 3 m 10-15m breiten Flüsschen Strukturen aufzulösen und zu erkennen? Wie sind da Deine Erfahrungen? Ich träume von Tiefenkartenbilder bestimmter Abschnitte meines Flüsschens.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zu den strammen Tincas, lieber Professore! 

Glückwunsch auch an Minimax zum ertrotteten Döbel! 

@Orothred - Petri zu dem ehemals agilen Karpfen und dem schönen Brachsen!

@Wuemmehunter - super, daß Du den Deeper retten konntest!

@daci7 - über die älteren Reactorlites (?) schwirren etliche postive Meinungen im Netz herum - viel Spaß mit dem Schnapper!

@Papamopps - wow, was für ein Brummer von Rotauge! Dickes Petri heil!

@Waller Michel - Petri heil zu den Plötzen!

@Nordlichtangler - Danke für Deinen Bericht - Petri zu Deinen Fängen und schade um dem Flußbarsch. Hier kommen stark Metazerkarien-befallene Fische und „reine” Vertreter ihrer Art direkt nebeneinander vor.


----------



## geomas

Sorry für den Sammel-Beitrag ^ , ist immerhin Ükelseitenzählerschonend oder so.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax, den Deeper benutze ich auch in kleineren Flüssen die ich nicht kenne oder zu Jahreszeiten die nicht unbedingt badegeeignet sind, um mir ein Bild von den Strukturen, vor allem den Kanten zu machen. In diesem Fall hat mich die Tiefe der Leine schon überrascht. Bei dem aktuell niedrigen Pegelstand immerhin noch knapp über 3 m, da kommt die Wümme bei weitem nicht mit. Der Deeper zeigt auch Krautfelder usw. an was ebenfalls ganz hilfreich sein kann, um die Köder besser zu platzieren. Ich würde das Teil aber auch nicht überbewerten wollen, vernünftige Losarbeitet ersetzt er nicht, das Tastblei an der Geflochtenen bringt mehr Erkenntnisse. Und eine noch bessere Grunderkundung bringt natürlich der Gang ins Wasser.  Mehrere Kilometer Wümme habe ich über die Jahre  komplett erwandert und dabei Strukturen entdeckt, die richtig spannend waren und sind. Gekauft habe ich mir den Deeper seinerzeit für größere Flüsse wie die Weser. Da hat mich die Kugel relativ fix auf verheißungsvolle Kanten aufmerksam gemacht, die ich mit der Lotrute mit Sicherheit nicht angeworfen hätte, weil sie einfach zu weit weg waren.


----------



## Mescalero

Mein lieber Scholli, heute hat es ganz schön gerappelt. Ein herzliches Petri allen!

Bei mir war heute der Wurm drin (nicht dran). Zum ersten Weiher gefahren: alle guten Plätze besetzt. Dann war das Benzin alle und ich musste einen Umweg fahren um zu tanken. Zweiter Weiher: sieht gut aus, viele gute Stellen sind frei. Tasche aus dem Kofferraum und, oh Schreck! Papiere stecken in der anderen Tasche. Wieder einpacken, heimfahren und nochmal los. An der schönsten Stelle ist es schattig, der Wind pustet heftig von der Seite und mir ist kalt (zu dünn angezogen). Gewechselt auf die gegenüberliegende Seeseite, in die pralle Sonne. Bullenhitze! Und ein zwar nettes, älteres Anglerehepaar quasselt mich voll und will nicht mehr aufhören. Außerdem beißt überhaupt nix und ich gebe nach zwei Stunden auf. Macht aber nichts, es kann schließlich nicht jedes Mal laufen wie am Schnürchen.


----------



## geomas

Am Oberlauf der Warnow hatte ich mir für heute eine andere Stelle als sonst ausgeguckt, dort saßen aber etliche Angler und Anglerinnen - entweder ein Familienfischen oder etwas ähnliches. Naja, nicht weit davon entfernt gibts einen Nebenfluß, den hatte ich mir mal in der kalten Jahreszeit kurz angesehen, dort aber noch nie geangelt.

Also ausgeladen und ab dafür. Hatte heute nur eine Rute - ne 11ft-Feeder mit und an ihr eine neue alte Shimano Aero GTM aus den 90er Jahren (?).
Hab mich etwas umgesehen und am ersten döbelig aussehenden Swim eine ganz einfache Montage zusammengebastelt - ein kleines Würfelblei an einem „Quick Change Run Ring”, dieser lief frei auf der Hauptschnur, unten gebremst von einem Schnellwechselwirbel mit „Gummipuffer” (Gardner Kwik Lok) und daran hab ich aus purer Faulheit ein Korum Fertigvorfach (14er Haken, Quickstop) befestigt. Als Köder diente ausschließlich Brot, meistens aus der Scheibe gerupfte Flocken, davon 2-3 übereinander und dann am Quickstop aufgespießt.

So, raus mit Köder und Montage, ein paar Meter nur. Rute abgelegt, hmm, sieht flach aus hier und das Wasser fließt so schnell. Doch ne andere Stelle suchen?
Da gibts schon einen kleinen harten Schlag an der Rutenspitze (hatte die härteste Bibberspitze montiert), dann noch einen und die Rute ist krumm.

Döbel scheinen es nicht zu mögen, im flachen Wasser am Haken zu hängen und der Bursche hat ziemlich Rabbatz gemacht.
Ich war fast ein wenig enttäuscht - 42cm, hatte anfangs an einen größeren Fisch geglaubt.
Andererseits: erster Wurf am „neuen Gewässer” und sofort ein schöner Döbel. Also Mundwinkel nach oben und weiter.






kleiner flacher Fluß​
Die fotogenen „Swims” brachten einen Anfang-30er Chub.





hier ging nix - in meinem Augen der lehrbuchmäßige Döbelunterstand​




andere Richtung - hier war das Ufer teilweise steil und nicht einfach zu beschreiten​




Die 11-Fuß-Feederrute erwies sich als zu lang für die meisten Stellen, permanent hing die Spitze irgendwo drin.​
Es gab später noch 2 lütte Döbel von knapp über 20cm. Einige Bilderbuchstellen konnte ich mit der vergleichsweise langen Rute praktisch nicht beangeln.
Im Fluß sah man (auch ohne Polbrille, die hatte ich vergessen) bereits ne Menge Kraut. Mal sehen, wie sich die Vegetation über und unter Wasser entwickelt und wie es um die Niederschläge, den Pegel bestellt sein wird.

Das nächste Mal kommt auf jeden Fall ne kurze Rute mit.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Am Oberlauf der Warnow hatte ich mir für heute eine andere Stelle als sonst ausgeguckt, dort saßen aber etliche Angler und Anglerinnen - entweder ein Familienfischen oder etwas ähnliches. Naja, nicht weit davon entfernt gibts einen Nebenfluß, den hatte ich mir mal in der kalten Jahreszeit kurz angesehen, dort aber noch nie geangelt.
> 
> Also ausgeladen und ab dafür. Hatte heute nur eine Rute - ne 11ft-Feeder mit und an ihre eine neue alte Shimano Aero GTM aus den 90er Jahren (?).
> Hab mich etwas umgesehen und am ersten döbelig aussehenden Swim eine ganz einfache Montage zusammengebastelt - ein kleines Würfelblei an einem „Quick Change Run Ring”, dieser lief frei auf der Hauptschnur, unten gebremst von einem Schnellwechselwirbel mit „Gummipuffer” (Gardner Kwik Lok) und daran hab ich aus purer Faulheit ein Korum Fertigvorfach (14er Haken, Quickstop) befestigt. Als Köder diente ausschließlich Brot, meistens aus der Scheibe gerupfte Flocken, davon 2-3 übereinander und dann am Quickstop aufgespießt.
> 
> So, raus mit Köder und Montage, ein paar Meter nur. Rute abgelegt, hmm, sieht flach aus hier und das Wasser fließt so schnell. Doch ne andere Stelle suchen?
> Da gibts schon einen kleinen harten Schlag an der Rutenspitze (hatte die härteste Bibberspitze montiert), dann noch einen und die Rute ist krumm.
> 
> Döbel scheinen es nicht zu mögen, im flachen Wasser am Haken zu hängen und der Bursche hat ziemlich Rabbatz gemacht.
> Ich war fast ein wenig enttäuscht - 42cm, hatte anfangs an einen größeren Fisch geglaubt.
> Andererseits: erster Wurf am „neuen Gewässer” und sofort ein schöner Döbel. Also Mundwinkel nach oben und weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleiner flacher Fluß​
> Die fotogenen „Swims” brachten einen Anfang-30er Chub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hier ging nix - in meinem Augen der lehrbuchmäßige Döbelunterstand​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andere Richtung - hier war das Ufer teilweise steil und nicht einfach zu beschreiten​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die 11-Fuß-Feederrute erwies sich als zu lang für die meisten Stellen, permanent hing die Spitze irgendwo drin.​
> Es gab später noch 2 lütte Döbel von knapp über 20cm. Einige Bilderbuchstellen konnte ich mit der vergleichsweise langen Rute praktisch nicht beangeln.
> Im Fluß sah man (auch ohne Polbrille, die hatte ich vergessen) bereits ne Menge Kraut. Mal sehen, wie sich die Vegetation über und unter Wasser entwickelt und wie es um die Niederschläge, den Pegel bestellt sein wird.
> 
> Das nächste Mal kommt auf jeden Fall ne kurze Rute mit.


Ein dickes Petri Georg,netter Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @geomas ,

was für ein Inspirierender Bericht, vielen Dank und ein ganz herzliches Petri zu den Fischen.
Ich muss das gleich zur Gelegenheit nehmen, mich nochmal bei allen Kleinflussükels für die konstanten Berichte von ihren magischen kleinen Fliessen, Bächen und Flüssen zu bedanken- allein heute waren glaube ich mindestens drei Berichte über das angeln an dieser ganz besonderen Gewässerklasse dabei, und solche Berichte
trudeln beinahe täglich ein aufgrund der enormen ANglerischen ENergien die hier alle Beitragende freisetzen- vielen lieben Dank an euch alle für Eure Gewässerbilder,
Photos vom Great Barrier Reef könnten mich nicht so zum Träumen bringen wie Bilder von Euren Flüsschen.

Für mich sind dies die schönsten unserer Gewässer- woran es liegt ich weiss es nicht. Ich bin ja als (mässig erfolgreicher) Döbelenthusiast hier bekannt, aber ich glaube,
meine Vorliebe für die Johnnies ist nur die Folge meiner liebe zu den kleinen Flüssen, ob in einer wogenden Wiese, oder im tiefen Eschenwald- ebenso wie meine saisonal aufkeimende Freude an den Rotgetupften, sind die kleinen Fliessgewässer doch der bevorzugte "Haunt" (und mit diesem schönen englischen Begriff kommen wir direkt zum Kern) beider Spezies- und anderer, seltsamer Kleinfische, die in den klaren Fluten hin und herwischen und in bunter Vielfalt ihre stille Existenz führen. Ich darf garnicht anfangen, von der Fülle und Magie des Insektenlebens im Frühjahr und frühen Sommer, wenn die wahnsinnige Pracht und Großzügigkeit sich Luft Macht im Schlüpfen der vielen prachtvollen oder bescheidenen Varianten urtümlichen Eintagsfliegen und die zahlreichen irisierenden Kleinlibellen sich auf ihre halsbrecherische Jagd machen. Im gedämpften Grün einer solchen, laubumkränzten lebenden Höhle schiessen sie wieLaserstrahlen durch die Spotlights aus Sonnenlicht, die wie Scheinwerfer durch das Blätterdach leuchten.  
Der stillen, teilnehmenden Beobachter und Gast (Und nie kann man mehr sein als das) solcher Wunder muss sich abwenden, und hätte er nicht das Alibi des Angelns, auf das es sich zu konzentrieren gilt, dann müsste er jauchzen und singen, ob der Kostbarkeiten, die er sehen darf- und wenn eine Wasserspitzmaus sich am Madentöpfchen gütlich tut, ist dann eigentlich Neubeködern gestattet, ohne das zarte Geschöpf zu verscheuchen? Aber jeder Laut, jede Bewegung zu viel würde den Zauber brechen.

Es sind gewiss nicht die Kathedralen und Dome mit ihren Tourismusdrehkreuzen und Andenkenhändlern der Natur, diese kleinen Flüsse die sich in tausenderlei Gestalt durchs Ükelland winden, aber es sind alte Feldsteinkirchen, Schreine, auch Ruinen, die nur dem Kundigen zugänglich sind, und die in uralten Dachkammern und Gewölben Schätze bergen die sich nicht in Spezies und Zentimetern messen lassen, sondern in der Zeit, die man dort forschend und beobachtend zubringt. Das saudumme Nietzschezitat lässt sich auch umgekehrt betrachten: Wenn Du in das Paradies blickst, dann blickt es auch in Dich zurück.

Darum Freunde: Sputet Euch! In wenigen Wochen, Ja, Tagen, werden durch das Wachsen der Natur all diese Plätze für uns Unzugänglich, zugewuchert sein- so wie es gut ist. Nutzt Die Zeit diese geheimen Winkel Eurer Reviere zu erkunden, und mit Glück und Bewusstsein etwas von dem mitzunehmen, was an solchen Orten webt.

hg
Mini


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Am Oberlauf der Warnow hatte ich mir für heute eine andere Stelle als sonst ausgeguckt, dort saßen aber etliche Angler und Anglerinnen - entweder ein Familienfischen oder etwas ähnliches. Naja, nicht weit davon entfernt gibts einen Nebenfluß, den hatte ich mir mal in der kalten Jahreszeit kurz angesehen, dort aber noch nie geangelt.
> 
> Also ausgeladen und ab dafür. Hatte heute nur eine Rute - ne 11ft-Feeder mit und an ihr eine neue alte Shimano Aero GTM aus den 90er Jahren (?).
> Hab mich etwas umgesehen und am ersten döbelig aussehenden Swim eine ganz einfache Montage zusammengebastelt - ein kleines Würfelblei an einem „Quick Change Run Ring”, dieser lief frei auf der Hauptschnur, unten gebremst von einem Schnellwechselwirbel mit „Gummipuffer” (Gardner Kwik Lok) und daran hab ich aus purer Faulheit ein Korum Fertigvorfach (14er Haken, Quickstop) befestigt. Als Köder diente ausschließlich Brot, meistens aus der Scheibe gerupfte Flocken, davon 2-3 übereinander und dann am Quickstop aufgespießt.
> 
> So, raus mit Köder und Montage, ein paar Meter nur. Rute abgelegt, hmm, sieht flach aus hier und das Wasser fließt so schnell. Doch ne andere Stelle suchen?
> Da gibts schon einen kleinen harten Schlag an der Rutenspitze (hatte die härteste Bibberspitze montiert), dann noch einen und die Rute ist krumm.
> 
> Döbel scheinen es nicht zu mögen, im flachen Wasser am Haken zu hängen und der Bursche hat ziemlich Rabbatz gemacht.
> Ich war fast ein wenig enttäuscht - 42cm, hatte anfangs an einen größeren Fisch geglaubt.
> Andererseits: erster Wurf am „neuen Gewässer” und sofort ein schöner Döbel. Also Mundwinkel nach oben und weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleiner flacher Fluß​
> Die fotogenen „Swims” brachten einen Anfang-30er Chub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hier ging nix - in meinem Augen der lehrbuchmäßige Döbelunterstand​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andere Richtung - hier war das Ufer teilweise steil und nicht einfach zu beschreiten​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die 11-Fuß-Feederrute erwies sich als zu lang für die meisten Stellen, permanent hing die Spitze irgendwo drin.​
> Es gab später noch 2 lütte Döbel von knapp über 20cm. Einige Bilderbuchstellen konnte ich mit der vergleichsweise langen Rute praktisch nicht beangeln.
> Im Fluß sah man (auch ohne Polbrille, die hatte ich vergessen) bereits ne Menge Kraut. Mal sehen, wie sich die Vegetation über und unter Wasser entwickelt und wie es um die Niederschläge, den Pegel bestellt sein wird.
> 
> Das nächste Mal kommt auf jeden Fall ne kurze Rute mit.


Dir auch ein Petri @geomas 
Was für ein wunderschönes Flüsschen! 
Wirklich ein Traum und sehr schöne Bilder! 

Ein Traum dort zu Angeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber @geomas ,
> 
> was für ein Inspirierender Bericht, vielen Dank und ein ganz herzliches Petri zu den Fischen.
> Ich muss das gleich zur Gelegenheit nehmen, mich nochmal bei allen Kleinflussükels für die konstanten Berichte von ihren magischen kleinen Fliessen, Bächen und Flüssen zu bedanken- allein heute waren glaube ich mindestens drei Berichte über das angeln an dieser ganz besonderen Gewässerklasse dabei, und solche Berichte
> trudeln beinahe täglich ein aufgrund der enormen ANglerischen ENergien die hier alle Beitragende freisetzen- vielen lieben Dank an euch alle für Eure Gewässerbilder,
> Photos vom Great Barrier Reef könnten mich nicht so zum Träumen bringen wie Bilder von Euren Flüsschen.
> 
> Für mich sind dies die schönsten unserer Gewässer- woran es liegt ich weiss es nicht. Ich bin ja als (mässig erfolgreicher) Döbelenthusiast hier bekannt, aber ich glaube,
> meine Vorliebe für die Johnnies ist nur die Folge meiner liebe zu den kleinen Flüssen, ob in einer wogenden Wiese, oder im tiefen Eschenwald- ebenso wie meine saisonal aufkeimende Freude an den Rotgetupften, sind die kleinen Fliessgewässer doch der bevorzugte "Haunt" (und mit diesem schönen englischen Begriff kommen wir direkt zum Kern) beider Spezies- und anderer, seltsamer Kleinfische, die in den klaren Fluten hin und herwischen und in bunter Vielfalt ihre stille Existenz führen. Ich darf garnicht anfangen, von der Fülle und Magie des Insektenlebens im Frühjahr und frühen Sommer, wenn die wahnsinnige Pracht und Großzügigkeit sich Luft Macht im Schlüpfen der vielen prachtvollen oder bescheidenen Varianten urtümlichen Eintagsfliegen und die zahlreichen irisierenden Kleinlibellen sich auf ihre halsbrecherische Jagd machen. Im gedämpften Grün einer solchen, laubumkränzten lebenden Höhle schiessen sie wieLaserstrahlen durch die Spotlights aus Sonnenlicht, die wie Scheinwerfer durch das Blätterdach leuchten.
> Der stillen, teilnehmenden Beobachter und Gast (Und nie kann man mehr sein als das) solcher Wunder muss sich abwenden, und hätte er nicht das Alibi des Angelns, auf das es sich zu konzentrieren gilt, dann müsste er jauchzen und singen, ob der Kostbarkeiten, die er sehen darf- und wenn eine Wasserspitzmaus sich am Madentöpfchen gütlich tut, ist dann eigentlich Neubeködern gestattet, ohne das zarte Geschöpf zu verscheuchen? Aber jeder Laut, jede Bewegung zu viel würde den Zauber brechen.
> 
> Es sind gewiss nicht die Kathedralen und Dome mit ihren Tourismusdrehkreuzen und Andenkenhändlern der Natur, diese kleinen Flüsse die sich in tausenderlei Gestalt durchs Ükelland winden, aber es sind alte Feldsteinkirchen, Schreine, auch Ruinen, die nur dem Kundigen zugänglich sind, und die in uralten Dachkammern und Gewölben Schätze bergen die sich nicht in Spezies und Zentimetern messen lassen, sondern in der Zeit, die man dort forschend und beobachtend zubringt. Das saudumme Nietzschezitat lässt sich auch umgekehrt betrachten: Wenn Du in das Paradies blickst, dann blickt es auch in Dich zurück.
> 
> Darum Freunde: Sputet Euch! In wenigen Wochen, Ja, Tagen, werden durch das Wachsen der Natur all diese Plätze für uns Unzugänglich, zugewuchert sein- so wie es gut ist. Nutzt Die Zeit diese geheimen Winkel Eurer Reviere zu erkunden, und mit Glück und Bewusstsein etwas von dem mitzunehmen, was an solchen Orten webt.
> 
> hg
> Mini


Ich kann da zwar nicht so sonderlich viel beitragen, aber ich finde auch die Berichte und Fotos werden immer schöner , lebendiger und inspirierenter !

Macht weiter so liebe Ükels 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Wie im Märchenwald, tolle Fotos @geomas ! Und Fisch gibt es auch, Petri!


----------



## Kochtopf

Jungs junge junge heute kommt das Töpfchen zum angeln an den Vereinsteich mit  ich bin so aufgeregt, hoffentlich kann ich ihr einen Fisch zeigen (und hoffentlich fängt sie eine Rotfeder) omg omg XD


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf, dann wünsche ich Euch mal jede Menge Spaß und Spannung am Vereinsteich. Das Töpfchen wird bestimmt eine Rotfeder fangen.
Allen anderen, die es heute ans Wasser schaffen wünsche ich natürlich ebenfalls Petri Heil. 
@geomas: Was für ein schöner Bericht, Georg. Danke dafür!  Da gerät man doch sofort wieder ins träumen. Das sind die Gewässer die ich liebe. Und Petri zu den Döbeln aus dem Märchenflüsschen. 
Ich war heute morgen auch schon an meinem kleinen Lieblingsfluss. Diesmal jedoch nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum fotografieren. Hier ein kurz nach Sonnenaufgang entstandenes Bild.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal bei Ebay wegen einer Provision anklopfen



Ich würd mit dir sogar 50:50 machen 

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage. 

Bin aktuell etwas abseits des Ükel unterwegs, die Karpfen haben’s mir wider angetan.
Der Erfolg war bis jetzt noch nicht so da. Am Donnerstag einen mit 8, Freitag mit 3 und Gersten nochmal einen mit 7pfd.
Brauch dazu mal ne neue Stelle.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf, dann wünsche ich Euch mal jede Menge Spaß und Spannung am Vereinsteich. Das Töpfchen wird bestimmt eine Rotfeder fangen.
> Allen anderen, die es heute ans Wasser schaffen wünsche ich natürlich ebenfalls Petri Heil.
> @geomas: Was für ein schöner Bericht, Georg. Danke dafür!  Da gerät man doch sofort wieder ins träumen. Das sind die Gewässer die ich liebe. Und Petri zu den Döbeln aus dem Märchenflüsschen.
> Ich war heute morgen auch schon an meinem kleinen Lieblingsfluss. Diesmal jedoch nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum fotografieren. Hier ein kurz nach Sonnenaufgang entstandenes Bild.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344120


Ich wünsche natürlich auch, allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri !
Das Foto ist wirklich der Knaller! 
Das ist wunderschön! 

Ich bin mir persönlich noch nicht ganz sicher wo ich heute Angeln gehe und welchen Zielfisch ich mir wähle ?
Heute der erste Sonntag nach der Gewässersperre ,werde ich auch etwas gucken, wo es nicht zu voll ist! 

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und geht ans Wasser wenn Ihr könnt 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn Du in das Paradies blickst, dann blickt es auch in Dich zurück.



Danke Mini, besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.

Jedes Mal bleibt dabei etwas vom Paradies in uns zurück und bereichert unsere Seele.
Und jedes Mal bin ich fast wehmütig wenn der Angeltag vorbei ist und ich wieder zurück in die Zivilisation muss.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke Mini, besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.


Das hat er ja auch von Nietzsche geliehen


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Morgen werte Ükels, was soll ich sagen, wie immer halt. Wir sind 18uhr an der Ahse Stelle angekommen und haben uns ne schicke Stelle ausgesucht. Neben einer kleinen Brücke wo das Wasser in etwas stärkerer Strömung durchfloss, tiefe etwa einen Meter. An Pose war da dann leider nicht zu denken so dass die neue Bolo nur zum beschnuppern ausgepackt wurde. Fänge gabs leider kaum was, mein Kumpel hatte nix an der Grundrute und einen Mini Döbel an der aus Verzweiflung ausgepackten Fliegenrute, meinereiner hatte dann auch noch die allseits bekannte Grundel bekommen, so dass keiner als Franzose heim musste....
> Jedenfalls wurde viel gelacht und wir hatten nach langer Zeit viel zu erzählen,  so dass es am Ende doch ein angenehmer Abend war. Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:
> Anhang anzeigen 344046
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344047
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344048



wirklich schönes Gewässer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das hat er ja auch von Nietzsche geliehen




Ich bin mir sicher, sowas fällt ihm auch selbst ein.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein (kleiner    )  Lichtstrahl in der Finsternis, die Götter seien gepriesen.


Schönes Bild.
Petri zum Döbel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, sowas fällt ihm auch selbst ein.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass er Nietzsche bei dem Satz im Kopf hatte - ich freue mich über solche Reminiszenzen an von mir verehrte Denker


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich brauche Euren Rat! Ich war ja gestern das zweite Mal mit meiner Jahreskarte an der Leine.  Es war herrlich, der Fluss fließt dort durch eine wundervolle Modellbahnlandschaft, mit hübschen Anhöhen, saftigen Weiden usw.  Die Störche klapperten, der Kuckuck rief und über meiner Angelstelle kreiste immer wieder eine Weihe. Auf den Weiden blüht der Löwenzahn, die Brennnesseln brennen auch schon wieder heftig und überhaupt ... der Frühling ist schon eine ganz wunderbare Jahreszeit.
> Nicht ganz so viel spielte sich für mich unter der Wasseroberfläche ab. Ich habe zwar einige lütte Plötzen und auch eine Minibarbe, die sich als Grünling verkleidet hat, gefangen, aber ich hatte mir den Tag mit Blick auf die gefangenen Fische schon etwas anders vorgestellt. Dafür habe ich die mir noch unbekannte Leine rund um meinen Angelplatz sehr intensiv mit dem Deeper und einer Unterwasserkamera, die an meiner 7-Meter-Stellfischrute baumelte, erkundet.
> Nachdem ich mir die Bilder heute angesehen habe, wurde mir klar, dass ich mit meiner Standard-Feeder-Taktik nicht gerade richtig gelegen habe. Warum nicht? Der Grund in diesem Abschnitt ist beim aktuellen Wasserstand rund 3 Meter tief. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit war eher mäßig. Der etwa 25 bis 30 Meter breite Fluss fällt an beiden Unterseiten ziemlich steil ab. Allerdings sind die Kanten aber auch der Grund selbst ziemlich krass strukturiert, was ich angesichts  zweier abgerissenen Montagen schmerzlich merken durfte. Ich vermute außerdem, dass mein im Korb mitgegebenes Futter zwischen den Steinen versunken ist und seine Lockwirkung nur ansatzweise entfalten konnte. Auch meine Köder (Maden, Mais, Brotflocken, Teig, Dendros) dürften zwischen den Steinen nicht wirklich optimal präsentiert  gewesen sein. Ein Screenshot vom "Grundbeschaffenheitsvideo" habe ich beigefügt Wie würdet Ihr (angesprochen ist vor allem die süddeutsche Ükel-Fraktion, bei der ich ähnliche Grundverhältnisse vermute) angesichts solcher Strukturen am Grund fischen? Meine Zielfische hier sind Döbel und Barben. Nächstes Mal werde ich auf jeden Fall ne Bolo dabei haben, und es mit einer Posenmontage probieren.
> Ach so, mein Riesen-Spoon, den ich Euch mal mit Ferdinand als kapitalen Fang vorstellte, wurde gestern trotzdem zum ersten Mal nass. Nein, ich habe damit natürlich nicht die Monster-Plötzen gelandet, sondern meinen Deeper. Den hatte ich mit einem komplett misslungenen  Wurf über den dicken Ast einer Weide gefeuert. Da  baumelte er nun auf der anderen Seite des Astes kurz oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Ihn mit roher Gewalt aus dieser misslichen Situation zu befreien, hätte wahrscheinlich zum Verlust geführt, was ich natürlich nicht wollte. Schwimmend hätte ich ihn gut erreicht, aber mit 14 Grad hatte die Leine noch keine Badetemperatur. Also habe ich eine meine Twin Tips genommen, einen sehr leichten Madenkorb montiert und versucht, die Schnur, an der der Deeper  baumelte, einzufangen. Das ist mir nach einigen Würfen auch gelungen. Ich konnte die Sonarkugel soweit in meine Richtung ziehen dass ich ihn mit dem voll ausgezogenen Keschergriff und der enormen Größe des Spoons Keschern konnte.





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich brauche Euren Rat! Ich war ja gestern das zweite Mal mit meiner Jahreskarte an der Leine.  Es war herrlich, der Fluss fließt dort durch eine wundervolle Modellbahnlandschaft, mit hübschen Anhöhen, saftigen Weiden usw.  Die Störche klapperten, der Kuckuck rief und über meiner Angelstelle kreiste immer wieder eine Weihe. Auf den Weiden blüht der Löwenzahn, die Brennnesseln brennen auch schon wieder heftig und überhaupt ... der Frühling ist schon eine ganz wunderbare Jahreszeit.
> Nicht ganz so viel spielte sich für mich unter der Wasseroberfläche ab. Ich habe zwar einige lütte Plötzen und auch eine Minibarbe, die sich als Grünling verkleidet hat, gefangen, aber ich hatte mir den Tag mit Blick auf die gefangenen Fische schon etwas anders vorgestellt. Dafür habe ich die mir noch unbekannte Leine rund um meinen Angelplatz sehr intensiv mit dem Deeper und einer Unterwasserkamera, die an meiner 7-Meter-Stellfischrute baumelte, erkundet.
> Nachdem ich mir die Bilder heute angesehen habe, wurde mir klar, dass ich mit meiner Standard-Feeder-Taktik nicht gerade richtig gelegen habe. Warum nicht? Der Grund in diesem Abschnitt ist beim aktuellen Wasserstand rund 3 Meter tief. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit war eher mäßig. Der etwa 25 bis 30 Meter breite Fluss fällt an beiden Unterseiten ziemlich steil ab. Allerdings sind die Kanten aber auch der Grund selbst ziemlich krass strukturiert, was ich angesichts  zweier abgerissenen Montagen schmerzlich merken durfte. Ich vermute außerdem, dass mein im Korb mitgegebenes Futter zwischen den Steinen versunken ist und seine Lockwirkung nur ansatzweise entfalten konnte. Auch meine Köder (Maden, Mais, Brotflocken, Teig, Dendros) dürften zwischen den Steinen nicht wirklich optimal präsentiert  gewesen sein. Ein Screenshot vom "Grundbeschaffenheitsvideo" habe ich beigefügt Wie würdet Ihr (angesprochen ist vor allem die süddeutsche Ükel-Fraktion, bei der ich ähnliche Grundverhältnisse vermute) angesichts solcher Strukturen am Grund fischen? Meine Zielfische hier sind Döbel und Barben. Nächstes Mal werde ich auf jeden Fall ne Bolo dabei haben, und es mit einer Posenmontage probieren.
> Ach so, mein Riesen-Spoon, den ich Euch mal mit Ferdinand als kapitalen Fang vorstellte, wurde gestern trotzdem zum ersten Mal nass. Nein, ich habe damit natürlich nicht die Monster-Plötzen gelandet, sondern meinen Deeper. Den hatte ich mit einem komplett misslungenen  Wurf über den dicken Ast einer Weide gefeuert. Da  baumelte er nun auf der anderen Seite des Astes kurz oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Ihn mit roher Gewalt aus dieser misslichen Situation zu befreien, hätte wahrscheinlich zum Verlust geführt, was ich natürlich nicht wollte. Schwimmend hätte ich ihn gut erreicht, aber mit 14 Grad hatte die Leine noch keine Badetemperatur. Also habe ich eine meine Twin Tips genommen, einen sehr leichten Madenkorb montiert und versucht, die Schnur, an der der Deeper  baumelte, einzufangen. Das ist mir nach einigen Würfen auch gelungen. Ich konnte die Sonarkugel soweit in meine Richtung ziehen dass ich ihn mit dem voll ausgezogenen Keschergriff und der enormen Größe des Spoons Keschern konnte.


Sehr schöner Bericht.
Und Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## phirania

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hab noch einen Angelbericht bzw. eigentlich mehr einen kleinen seltsamen Fangbericht wo gestern keine Zeit mehr für war, nachzureichen:
> 
> Ich war wieder am Fluss gegen schon später am Nachmittag, Sonne geht herunter aber noch ziemlich hell, vor allem der Himmel voll blau.
> Zu den Mücken hab ich schon was geschrieben, Kriebelmücken und Stechmücken und Massen, das wird unschön wenn die weiter so ausgebrütet werden.
> 
> Erstmal ging lange nichts, gar nichts, Pose mit der langen 6m Bolo, dazu eine kleine Nahufergrundmontage ohne Feederkorb fertiggemacht mit Brot u.ä. , da ging auch lange nichts.
> Nachdem es deutlich dunkler wurde, erstes kleinen Rotauge, wie Andal so schon schrieb: Augerot eineinhalb Hände breit. Naja, ein Fischlein.
> Aber dann noch eins, ich bin derweil auf 1 Made heruntergegangen.
> Nun etwas Action an der Wackelspitze der Grundrute, Anschalg und tatsächlich - Wiederstand. Was sich als immerhin 20er Rotauge entpuppte.
> Die Montage auch wieder rein, die lange Posenrute mit einer Made dichter ans Ufer gestellt, die kleine Spitze schon schwierig zu erkennen im dunkeln, und wieder weg. Wieder ein Augerot eineinhalb Hände breit. Das wird heute nix, also mal ans Einpacken denken, noch ein paar Minuten in der Abendruhe sitzen.
> Zack, Pose verschwunden, ganz weg, kommt auch nicht wieder.
> Also zack, zappelt, es ist sieht nach Barsch aus, also ein kleiner Barsch.
> Genauer geschaut, hat der Pocken, der sieht aber merkwürdig aus, das ist wohl ein bayrischer Donausystem-Sonderbarsch, schaut selbst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein barschiger Kaulbarsch im Hochzeitskleid oder so, von sagenhaften 13cm!
> 
> Noch nie habe ich solch einen Fisch gesehen.


Petri zum Sonderfisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass er Nietzsche bei dem Satz im Kopf hatte -




Hat er doch auch so geschrieben.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen des heutige Nachmittages.
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344082
> Anhang anzeigen 344083
> Anhang anzeigen 344084
> Anhang anzeigen 344085


Petri schöne schleien...


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mal wieder an meiner Lieblingsstelle am Rhein...
> Und nach 3h ohne Bisse...aber mit viel Rumgekuller des Futterkorbes.
> 
> Steigt ein 42cm Rotauge ein... vielleicht kommt noch mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344094


Auch hier ein dickes Petri


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Am Oberlauf der Warnow hatte ich mir für heute eine andere Stelle als sonst ausgeguckt, dort saßen aber etliche Angler und Anglerinnen - entweder ein Familienfischen oder etwas ähnliches. Naja, nicht weit davon entfernt gibts einen Nebenfluß, den hatte ich mir mal in der kalten Jahreszeit kurz angesehen, dort aber noch nie geangelt.
> 
> Also ausgeladen und ab dafür. Hatte heute nur eine Rute - ne 11ft-Feeder mit und an ihr eine neue alte Shimano Aero GTM aus den 90er Jahren (?).
> Hab mich etwas umgesehen und am ersten döbelig aussehenden Swim eine ganz einfache Montage zusammengebastelt - ein kleines Würfelblei an einem „Quick Change Run Ring”, dieser lief frei auf der Hauptschnur, unten gebremst von einem Schnellwechselwirbel mit „Gummipuffer” (Gardner Kwik Lok) und daran hab ich aus purer Faulheit ein Korum Fertigvorfach (14er Haken, Quickstop) befestigt. Als Köder diente ausschließlich Brot, meistens aus der Scheibe gerupfte Flocken, davon 2-3 übereinander und dann am Quickstop aufgespießt.
> 
> So, raus mit Köder und Montage, ein paar Meter nur. Rute abgelegt, hmm, sieht flach aus hier und das Wasser fließt so schnell. Doch ne andere Stelle suchen?
> Da gibts schon einen kleinen harten Schlag an der Rutenspitze (hatte die härteste Bibberspitze montiert), dann noch einen und die Rute ist krumm.
> 
> Döbel scheinen es nicht zu mögen, im flachen Wasser am Haken zu hängen und der Bursche hat ziemlich Rabbatz gemacht.
> Ich war fast ein wenig enttäuscht - 42cm, hatte anfangs an einen größeren Fisch geglaubt.
> Andererseits: erster Wurf am „neuen Gewässer” und sofort ein schöner Döbel. Also Mundwinkel nach oben und weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleiner flacher Fluß​
> Die fotogenen „Swims” brachten einen Anfang-30er Chub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hier ging nix - in meinem Augen der lehrbuchmäßige Döbelunterstand​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andere Richtung - hier war das Ufer teilweise steil und nicht einfach zu beschreiten​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die 11-Fuß-Feederrute erwies sich als zu lang für die meisten Stellen, permanent hing die Spitze irgendwo drin.​
> Es gab später noch 2 lütte Döbel von knapp über 20cm. Einige Bilderbuchstellen konnte ich mit der vergleichsweise langen Rute praktisch nicht beangeln.
> Im Fluß sah man (auch ohne Polbrille, die hatte ich vergessen) bereits ne Menge Kraut. Mal sehen, wie sich die Vegetation über und unter Wasser entwickelt und wie es um die Niederschläge, den Pegel bestellt sein wird.
> 
> Das nächste Mal kommt auf jeden Fall ne kurze Rute mit.


Petri.
Sehr schönes Flüsschen hast du da.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich brauche Euren Rat! Ich war ja gestern das zweite Mal mit meiner Jahreskarte an der Leine.  Es war herrlich, der Fluss fließt dort durch eine wundervolle Modellbahnlandschaft, mit hübschen Anhöhen, saftigen Weiden usw.  Die Störche klapperten, der Kuckuck rief und über meiner Angelstelle kreiste immer wieder eine Weihe. Auf den Weiden blüht der Löwenzahn, die Brennnesseln brennen auch schon wieder heftig und überhaupt ... der Frühling ist schon eine ganz wunderbare Jahreszeit.
> Nicht ganz so viel spielte sich für mich unter der Wasseroberfläche ab. Ich habe zwar einige lütte Plötzen und auch eine Minibarbe, die sich als Grünling verkleidet hat, gefangen, aber ich hatte mir den Tag mit Blick auf die gefangenen Fische schon etwas anders vorgestellt. Dafür habe ich die mir noch unbekannte Leine rund um meinen Angelplatz sehr intensiv mit dem Deeper und einer Unterwasserkamera, die an meiner 7-Meter-Stellfischrute baumelte, erkundet.
> Nachdem ich mir die Bilder heute angesehen habe, wurde mir klar, dass ich mit meiner Standard-Feeder-Taktik nicht gerade richtig gelegen habe. Warum nicht? Der Grund in diesem Abschnitt ist beim aktuellen Wasserstand rund 3 Meter tief. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit war eher mäßig. Der etwa 25 bis 30 Meter breite Fluss fällt an beiden Unterseiten ziemlich steil ab. Allerdings sind die Kanten aber auch der Grund selbst ziemlich krass strukturiert, was ich angesichts  zweier abgerissenen Montagen schmerzlich merken durfte. Ich vermute außerdem, dass mein im Korb mitgegebenes Futter zwischen den Steinen versunken ist und seine Lockwirkung nur ansatzweise entfalten konnte. Auch meine Köder (Maden, Mais, Brotflocken, Teig, Dendros) dürften zwischen den Steinen nicht wirklich optimal präsentiert  gewesen sein. Ein Screenshot vom "Grundbeschaffenheitsvideo" habe ich beigefügt Wie würdet Ihr (angesprochen ist vor allem die süddeutsche Ükel-Fraktion, bei der ich ähnliche Grundverhältnisse vermute) angesichts solcher Strukturen am Grund fischen? Meine Zielfische hier sind Döbel und Barben. Nächstes Mal werde ich auf jeden Fall ne Bolo dabei haben, und es mit einer Posenmontage probieren.
> Ach so, mein Riesen-Spoon, den ich Euch mal mit Ferdinand als kapitalen Fang vorstellte, wurde gestern trotzdem zum ersten Mal nass. Nein, ich habe damit natürlich nicht die Monster-Plötzen gelandet, sondern meinen Deeper. Den hatte ich mit einem komplett misslungenen  Wurf über den dicken Ast einer Weide gefeuert. Da  baumelte er nun auf der anderen Seite des Astes kurz oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Ihn mit roher Gewalt aus dieser misslichen Situation zu befreien, hätte wahrscheinlich zum Verlust geführt, was ich natürlich nicht wollte. Schwimmend hätte ich ihn gut erreicht, aber mit 14 Grad hatte die Leine noch keine Badetemperatur. Also habe ich eine meine Twin Tips genommen, einen sehr leichten Madenkorb montiert und versucht, die Schnur, an der der Deeper  baumelte, einzufangen. Das ist mir nach einigen Würfen auch gelungen. Ich konnte die Sonarkugel soweit in meine Richtung ziehen dass ich ihn mit dem voll ausgezogenen Keschergriff und der enormen Größe des Spoons Keschern konnte.


Lieber @Wuemmehunter , das ist ja ein ziemlicher Rückschlag, tut mir echt leid für dich, vor allem, da du mit so viel Enthusiasmus dorthin gestartet bist. Und gut vorbereitet warst du auch. Dort sieht es wirklich krass unter Wasser aus, zum Beangeln sicherlich äußerst schwierig. Vielleicht solltest du mal dort  Locals befragen, ob es nicht andere Abschnitte gibt, die einen besseren Grund aufweisen, evtl. hast du mit der Stelle einfach nur Pech gehabt, ein paar hundert Meter kann es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Zu der Strecke dort kann ich dir gar nichts sagen, die kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Bei uns wechseln sich solche Abschnitte auch ab, mal mehr ebener Sandboden und dann wieder viel zerklüfteter Untergrund. Zum Teil erkennt man das gut am Strömungsverhalten, sich wälzendes Wasser, aber bei 3 Meter Tiefe und schwacher Strömung daran eher nicht.
Ob du dort mit einer Bolo besser beraten bist, müsstest du probieren, aber du hast damit auch die Gefahr von vielen Hängern, weil du trotzdem den gleichen Untergrund hättest. ich habe hier jetzt noch nicht alles gelesen, aber vielleicht gab es ja von anderer Seite auch schon hilfreiche Tipps. 
Aber immerhin hast du eine sehr schöne Umgebung genießen können, tolle Natur, deinen Deeper wieder bekommen und Ferdinand hoffentlich auch seine Freude gehabt.


----------



## Ukel

Und nun noch ein kräftiges Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage und die vielen Berichte, habe es mehr nur überflogen, aber sind wirklich schöne Fische und Bilder dabei. Immer wieder sehr inspirierend auch dafür, wohin oder wie man selber in nächster Zeit zum Angeln gehen könnte/sollte.
Gestern war ich an einem unserer größeren Seen, wohlwissend, dass dieser erst später im Jahr in Gang kommt, jedoch gab es dort wohl schon ein paar gute Fänge. Diese blieben mir leider verwehrt, also französischen Radiosender eingestellt, zum Selbersingen hatte ich keine Lust. 
Aber immerhin waren neben mir im Gebüsch 3-4 Eisvögel zugange, die flogen ständig hin und her, kaum mehr als 10 m von mir entfernt. Ob das nun Revierstreitigkeiten oder Vermehrungsrituale waren, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Andal

Ukel schrieb:


> Aber immerhin waren neben mir im Gebüsch 3-4 Eisvögel zugange, die flogen ständig hin und her, kaum mehr als 10 m von mir entfernt. Ob das nun Revierstreitigkeiten oder Vermehrungsrituale waren, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


So lange sie dich nicht zum mitmachen aufgefordert haben isses doch gut.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> So lange sie dich nicht zum mitmachen aufgefordert haben isses doch gut.



Ich würde mich auch nicht mit nem Eisvogel ums Revier streiten wollen.


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde mich auch nicht mit nem Eisvogel ums Revier streiten wollen.


Er heißt ja im Englischen nicht umsonst Kingfisher. Dem Cäsar, was des Cäsars ist!


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe die mal recherchiert, die ärmsten Piepmätze. Wie bei jedem kleinen Tier ist das Leben des Eisvogels kurz hart und gnadenlos, aber bei den kleinen Federknäueln trifft dies noch in besonderem Maße zu, zwei Jahre können als würdiges Alter bezeichnet werden, wenn sie überhaupt erwachsen werden.
Aber, ich schätze mal, die Eisvögel empfinden ihre grausame Existenz nicht so, vielleicht amüsieren sie sich in ihren kurzen Lebensspannen prächtig. Wenn die Bäume denken könnten, würden sie vermutlich ähnlich über unser Leben urteilen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eisvögel gibt es dafür reichlich. Ich stehe fast an jedem Gewässer welche.
Gestern an den kleinen See war auch einer.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eisvögel gibt es dafür reichlich. Ich stehe fast an jedem Gewässer welche.



Die nutzen auch gerne mal ne Angelrute als Lauer/Startplatz, wenn am Ufer nicht genügend Äste stehen.

Die von einigen Vogelschützern behauptete "Fluchtdistanz" könnte ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - danke und schade, daß es bei Dir nicht lief. Es gibt eben diese Tage...

@Ukel  - immerhin konntest Du ornithologische Studien betreiben. 
Den Eisvogel hab ich gestern nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, aber immerhin einen Zaunkönig.

@Wuemmehunter - traumhafte Luftaufnahme vom Flüsschen! 

@Kochtopf - die Daumen sind gedrückt für Dein Töchting und Dich.

und @Minimax - danke für Deine Zeilen zu den Flüsschen und Bächen!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe die mal recherchiert, die ärmsten Piepmätze. Wie bei jedem kleinen Tier ist das Leben des Eisvogels kurz hart und gnadenlos, aber bei den kleinen Federknäueln trifft dies noch in besonderem Maße zu, zwei Jahre können als würdiges Alter bezeichnet werden, wenn sie überhaupt erwachsen werden.
> Aber, ich schätze mal, die Eisvögel empfinden ihre grausame Existenz nicht so, vielleicht amüsieren sie sich in ihren kurzen Lebensspannen prächtig. Wenn die Bäume denken könnten, würden sie vermutlich ähnlich über unser Leben urteilen.


Noch blöder sind die Eintagsfliegen dran. Jahrelang sandeln sie im Dreck dahin und dann soll alles in ein paar Stunden passiert sein.


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn überhaupt, vielleicht haben sie auch ganz besonders viel Pech und landen noch als Emerger im Rachen eines Rotpunktdöbels oder einer Elritze.


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen zusammen. 

Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Und ein extra Petri an die deren Hände nach Fisch riechen durften.   

Was geile Unterwasseraufnahmen! Ich hoffe du findest eine Möglichkeit diese heftige Struktur zu beangeln.

Auch ich war gestern Abend am Hausweiher. 
Wie immer an die selbe Stelle und Brot an den 12er Forellenhaken. Nach 10 Minuten die gewohnten Zupfer aber alles zu kurz und fein um einen Anhieb zu setzen. Pose raus geholt, Brot abgelutscht. Neue Punsh draufund das selbe Spiel. Dann Flocke versucht..... Kleine Kugel.... Ne Wurst um den Hakenschenkel geformt..... Immer das selbe. Nach knapp einer Stunde hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Vorfach ab und einen kleineren Haken montiert. Caster und Made dran und ab dafür. Bierchen geöffnet und kurz die Sonne genossen. Nach einer halben Stunde ohne zucken wollte ich meine Barschrute fertig machen und schauen ob eventuell eine der gepunkteten Freude Lust hat zu spielen. Köderbox aus der Tasche geholt und Blick aufs Wasser..... Was macht denn der Waggler da? Der schwimmt ja.... Anhieb in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, Fisch! 
Neue Caster und Made ran und ab. Ich stell die Rute gerade ab, da taucht der Waggler wieder kurz ab. Also Rute wieder in die Hand, nichts... Oh, doch. Die schwimmt ja schon wieder los. Anhieb, Fisch! Köder sehen gut aus, also wieder baden geschickt. Waggler landet, zuckt und schwimmt.... Wie geil ist das denn. Endlich mal richtig am fangen. Neue Köder dran und ab. Nichts. Rute abgelegt und mich wieder um die andere Rute gekümmert. GuFi ausgesucht, und vor dem Füßen den Lauf angeschaut..... Gefällt nicht. Also Wechsel. Beim drehen sehe ich im Augenwinkel den Waggler wie er ganz entspannt immer weiter nach links schwimmt.... Anhieb, Fisch! 
Irgendwann hatte sich das Vorfach um die Hauptschnur und den Waggler gewickelt. Nachdem ich das auseinander getüddelt hatte war das Spiel vorbei. Nur noch ganz feine Zupfer. Denke aber das lag daran das der Dreck der Bäume inzwischen auf meine Seite geschwommen ist. Da wo das Wasser frei war konnte man noch einiges an Aktivitäten sehen. Da es aber schon sehr dunkel war und langsam gefroren habe, habe ich eingepackt. Leider hab ich dabei die ganz feine Feederspitze zerbrochen. Doof wenn man nichts sieht und am falschen Ende der Schnur zieht.... 
Insgesamt konnte ich 9 kleine Fische überreden frische Luft zu schnuppern. Das war meine bisher beste Runde. Die Größe hätte besser sein können, aber das ist zweitrangig! 

Die Frösche waren auch fleißig!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Slappy !
Und danke für den Bericht.


----------



## geomas

Ja, Petri heil, @Slappy !


----------



## geomas

So, Kaffeekanne befüllen und ab gehts in die Wildnis! 
Vermutlich probiere ich es am gleichen Flüsschen, aber an einer etwas anderen Stelle.
Mit der Darent Valley 8ft., die sollte angesichts der Bäume, Büsche... praktischer sein als die 11ft.-Rute von gestern.


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> So lange sie dich nicht zum mitmachen aufgefordert haben isses doch gut.


Wenn sie mir wenigstens den Weg zu den Fischen gezeigt hätten......
Bei uns gibt es mittlerweile an fast jedem Gewässer Eisvögel, selbst mitten in der Stadt an der Leine sieht man sie. Aber ihre Fluchtdistanz ist trotzdem ziemlich groß und dass sich sogar einer auf die Rute setzt.....never.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich wünsche natürlich auch, allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri !
> Das Foto ist wirklich der Knaller!
> Das ist wunderschön!
> 
> Ich bin mir persönlich noch nicht ganz sicher wo ich heute Angeln gehe und welchen Zielfisch ich mir wähle ?
> Heute der erste Sonntag nach der Gewässersperre ,werde ich auch etwas gucken, wo es nicht zu voll ist!
> 
> Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und geht ans Wasser wenn Ihr könnt
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Spaß und Erfolg.Hab einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, Kaffeekanne befüllen und ab gehts in die Wildnis!
> Vermutlich probiere ich es am gleichen Flüsschen, aber an einer etwas anderen Stelle.
> Mit der Darent Valley 8ft., die sollte angesichts der Bäume, Büsche... praktischer sein als die 11ft.-Rute von gestern.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg Georg.


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Und ein extra Petri an die deren Hände nach Fisch riechen durften.
> 
> Was geile Unterwasseraufnahmen! Ich hoffe du findest eine Möglichkeit diese heftige Struktur zu beangeln.
> 
> Auch ich war gestern Abend am Hausweiher.
> Wie immer an die selbe Stelle und Brot an den 12er Forellenhaken. Nach 10 Minuten die gewohnten Zupfer aber alles zu kurz und fein um einen Anhieb zu setzen. Pose raus geholt, Brot abgelutscht. Neue Punsh draufund das selbe Spiel. Dann Flocke versucht..... Kleine Kugel.... Ne Wurst um den Hakenschenkel geformt..... Immer das selbe. Nach knapp einer Stunde hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Vorfach ab und einen kleineren Haken montiert. Caster und Made dran und ab dafür. Bierchen geöffnet und kurz die Sonne genossen. Nach einer halben Stunde ohne zucken wollte ich meine Barschrute fertig machen und schauen ob eventuell eine der gepunkteten Freude Lust hat zu spielen. Köderbox aus der Tasche geholt und Blick aufs Wasser..... Was macht denn der Waggler da? Der schwimmt ja.... Anhieb in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, Fisch!
> Neue Caster und Made ran und ab. Ich stell die Rute gerade ab, da taucht der Waggler wieder kurz ab. Also Rute wieder in die Hand, nichts... Oh, doch. Die schwimmt ja schon wieder los. Anhieb, Fisch! Köder sehen gut aus, also wieder baden geschickt. Waggler landet, zuckt und schwimmt.... Wie geil ist das denn. Endlich mal richtig am fangen. Neue Köder dran und ab. Nichts. Rute abgelegt und mich wieder um die andere Rute gekümmert. GuFi ausgesucht, und vor dem Füßen den Lauf angeschaut..... Gefällt nicht. Also Wechsel. Beim drehen sehe ich im Augenwinkel den Waggler wie er ganz entspannt immer weiter nach links schwimmt.... Anhieb, Fisch!
> Irgendwann hatte sich das Vorfach um die Hauptschnur und den Waggler gewickelt. Nachdem ich das auseinander getüddelt hatte war das Spiel vorbei. Nur noch ganz feine Zupfer. Denke aber das lag daran das der Dreck der Bäume inzwischen auf meine Seite geschwommen ist. Da wo das Wasser frei war konnte man noch einiges an Aktivitäten sehen. Da es aber schon sehr dunkel war und langsam gefroren habe, habe ich eingepackt. Leider hab ich dabei die ganz feine Feederspitze zerbrochen. Doof wenn man nichts sieht und am falschen Ende der Schnur zieht....
> Insgesamt konnte ich 9 kleine Fische überreden frische Luft zu schnuppern. Das war meine bisher beste Runde. Die Größe hätte besser sein können, aber das ist zweitrangig!
> 
> Die Frösche waren auch fleißig!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344137
> Anhang anzeigen 344138
> Anhang anzeigen 344139
> Anhang anzeigen 344140
> Anhang anzeigen 344141
> Anhang anzeigen 344142


Ein dickes Petri  @Slappy. Ein schöner Bericht und coole Fotos.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Ukel schrieb:


> Aber ihre Fluchtdistanz ist trotzdem ziemlich groß und dass sich sogar einer auf die Rute setzt.....never.



Es gibt Leute, die vertrauen auf die Aussagen von NABU und Co, andere vertrauen auf ihre Augen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ukel schrieb:


> Lieber @Wuemmehunter , das ist ja ein ziemlicher Rückschlag, tut mir echt leid für dich, vor allem, da du mit so viel Enthusiasmus dorthin gestartet bist. Und gut vorbereitet warst du auch. Dort sieht es wirklich krass unter Wasser aus, zum Beangeln sicherlich äußerst schwierig. Vielleicht solltest du mal dort  Locals befragen, ob es nicht andere Abschnitte gibt, die einen besseren Grund aufweisen, evtl. hast du mit der Stelle einfach nur Pech gehabt, ein paar hundert Meter kann es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Zu der Strecke dort kann ich dir gar nichts sagen, die kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Bei uns wechseln sich solche Abschnitte auch ab, mal mehr ebener Sandboden und dann wieder viel zerklüfteter Untergrund. Zum Teil erkennt man das gut am Strömungsverhalten, sich wälzendes Wasser, aber bei 3 Meter Tiefe und schwacher Strömung daran eher nicht.
> Ob du dort mit einer Bolo besser beraten bist, müsstest du probieren, aber du hast damit auch die Gefahr von vielen Hängern, weil du trotzdem den gleichen Untergrund hättest. ich habe hier jetzt noch nicht alles gelesen, aber vielleicht gab es ja von anderer Seite auch schon hilfreiche Tipps.
> Aber immerhin hast du eine sehr schöne Umgebung genießen können, tolle Natur, deinen Deeper wieder bekommen und Ferdinand hoffentlich auch seine Freude gehabt.



Der Enthusiasmus ist gerade erst so richtig geweckt, @Ukel. Die Leine ist ein traumhaftes Gewässer und wie in jedem Gewässer, wird man sich seine Fische erarbeiten müssen. Die Tour hat mir zumindest die Erkenntnis gebracht, dass ich doch mit anderen Montagen fischen sollte. Das Jahr ist noch lang und ich werde noch einiges dort ausprobieren.


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche, allen die es heute ans Wasser schafften ein fettes Petri !


----------



## Ukel

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt Leute, die vertrauen auf die Aussagen von NABU und Co, andere vertrauen auf ihre Augen.


Ich spreche aus meinen Erfahrungen über unsere Eisvögel, woanders mögen sie möglicherweise zutraulicher sein. Aussagen des NABU´s und Co vertraue ich auch weniger


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Ukel schrieb:


> selbst mitten in der Stadt an der Leine sieht man sie





Ukel schrieb:


> meinen Erfahrungen über unsere Eisvögel



Wie kriegt man denen eine Leine angelegt, wenn man nicht an sie ran kommt?   

Oder wohnst Du etwa in Niedersachsen?

Kann schon sein, dass die Vögelchen in Bayern da anders drauf sind. 

Soll ja bei den Eingeborenen auch so sein.


----------



## Papamopps

Ich hab da mal eine Frage. 

Was kann ich denn tun, wenn so wie gester , mein 160g Korb einfach nicht liegen bleibt. 

Ich angel von einer "Hafenmole" die in Fließrichtung _I -förmig in den Rhein gebaut ist. 
Also links der Steine ist Stillwasser, rechts der Fluss. 
An der Spitze werfe ich mit der Strömung. Schlaufenmontage

Sobald ein Schiff kommt, zieht es mal den Korb nach rechts, in die Fluss, mal nach links, er kullert also. 
Schnurbogen hält 3sek. Dann spannt sich die Rutenspitze. 

Rute steht fast senkrecht. 
Und Bisse sind dann schwet erkennbar, da jedr Rille um Flussboden, die Spitze zittern lässt. 

Und ja, dennoch sehe ich sogareine Grundel, wenn sie "einschlägt" hehe. Aber eben ständiges Überlegen, ob es Strömung oder Biss ist..

Oft lege ich lieber einen Finger aufs Blank und fühle, statt zu schauen.

Soll ich 180g nehmen?
Krallenkörbe? 
Plattdrücken?

Wie gesagt, die Schiffe sind das größte Problem.

Gestern lagen auch noch zwei riesige direkt vor der Mole.


----------



## Ukel

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wie kriegt man denen eine Leine angelegt, wenn man nicht an sie ran kommt?
> 
> Oder wohnst Du etwa in Niedersachsen?
> 
> Kann schon sein, dass die Vögelchen in Bayern da anders drauf sind.
> 
> Soll ja bei den Eingeborenen auch so sein.


Alles, was in Hannover kreucht und fleucht, ist auch an der Leine


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Enthusiasmus ist gerade erst so richtig geweckt, @Ukel. Die Leine ist ein traumhaftes Gewässer und wie in jedem Gewässer, wird man sich seine Fische erarbeiten müssen. Die Tour hat mir zumindest die Erkenntnis gebracht, dass ich doch mit anderen Montagen fischen sollte. Das Jahr ist noch lang und ich werde noch einiges dort ausprobieren.


@Wuemmehunter , na denn mal los. Die Leine ist schon ein interessantes Gewässer mit vielen Gesichtern und Flexibilität zahlt sich aus. Leider ist das Wasser wegen der langen Trockenheit schon wieder sehr klar geworden. Ich hoffe, dass die angekündigten Regenfälle tatsächlich kommen und reichlich Regen mitbringen, damit es ein kleines! Hochwasser gibt und die Trübung deutlich zunimmt, das verbessert die Beißfreudigkeit der Fischlein entscheidend. Auf deinem U-Wasserbild kann man die zu große Sichtichkeit  gut erkennen.


----------



## geomas

Erste Stelle: kleiner Plötz, kleiner Döbel und ein Meter dicke Mono. Ich ziehe weiter.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Erste Stelle: kleiner Plötz, kleiner Döbel und ein Meter dicke Mono. Ich ziehe weiter.


Petri Georg fängt doch gut an.


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage.
> 
> Was kann ich denn tun, wenn so wie gester , mein 160g Korb einfach nicht liegen bleibt.
> 
> Ich angel von einer "Hafenmole" die in Fließrichtung _I -förmig in den Rhein gebaut ist.
> Also links der Steine ist Stillwasser, rechts der Fluss.
> An der Spitze werfe ich mit der Strömung. Schlaufenmontage
> 
> Sobald ein Schiff kommt, zieht es mal den Korb nach rechts, in die Fluss, mal nach links, er kullert also.
> Schnurbogen hält 3sek. Dann spannt sich die Rutenspitze.
> 
> Rute steht fast senkrecht.
> Und Bisse sind dann schwet erkennbar, da jedr Rille um Flussboden, die Spitze zittern lässt.
> 
> Und ja, dennoch sehe ich sogareine Grundel, wenn sie "einschlägt" hehe. Aber eben ständiges Überlegen, ob es Strömung oder Biss ist..
> 
> Oft lege ich lieber einen Finger aufs Blank und fühle, statt zu schauen.
> 
> Soll ich 180g nehmen?
> Krallenkörbe?
> Plattdrücken?
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Schiffe sind das größte Problem.
> 
> Gestern lagen auch noch zwei riesige direkt vor der Mole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344156


Kommt halt auch drauf an welche Sorte Korb du verwendest! 
Es gibt spezielle Formen für die Strömung! 
Wenn ich im Rhein angel und muss in die nähe der Schiffarstrinne habe ich auch schon öfters Speedkörbe mit 200 Gramm am Start gehabt aber selbst Die sind keine Garantie! 
Eckige körbe mit Krallen am Blei sind da nicht verkehrt, kommt aber auch auf den Untergrund an !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Erste Stelle: kleiner Plötz, kleiner Döbel und ein Meter dicke Mono. Ich ziehe weiter.




Ich bin gespannt was noch kommt, Georg.
Weiter so!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage.
> 
> Was kann ich denn tun, wenn so wie gester , mein 160g Korb einfach nicht liegen bleibt.
> 
> Ich angel von einer "Hafenmole" die in Fließrichtung _I -förmig in den Rhein gebaut ist.
> Also links der Steine ist Stillwasser, rechts der Fluss.
> An der Spitze werfe ich mit der Strömung. Schlaufenmontage
> 
> Sobald ein Schiff kommt, zieht es mal den Korb nach rechts, in die Fluss, mal nach links, er kullert also.
> Schnurbogen hält 3sek. Dann spannt sich die Rutenspitze.
> 
> Rute steht fast senkrecht.
> Und Bisse sind dann schwet erkennbar, da jedr Rille um Flussboden, die Spitze zittern lässt.
> 
> Und ja, dennoch sehe ich sogareine Grundel, wenn sie "einschlägt" hehe. Aber eben ständiges Überlegen, ob es Strömung oder Biss ist..
> 
> Oft lege ich lieber einen Finger aufs Blank und fühle, statt zu schauen.
> 
> Soll ich 180g nehmen?
> Krallenkörbe?
> Plattdrücken?
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Schiffe sind das größte Problem.
> 
> Gestern lagen auch noch zwei riesige direkt vor der Mole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344156




Nächstes Mal kannst du das Foto ja machen wenn du noch stehst.


----------



## Waller Michel

Georg von mir auch schon mal ein Petri vorneweg ! Ich hoffe du findest noch eine schöne Stelle !
_@geomas 

Lg Michael _


----------



## phirania

Es grünt immer mehr am See.


----------



## geomas

Nochn Plötz und eben mein allererster fuffzscher Döbel. Ach wie ist es schön am Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> mein allererster fuffzscher Döbel.




Oha.
Super!
Da bin ich ja auf den Bericht heute abend gespannt.


----------



## daci7

#hartinderströmung

Es ist mMn nur zuträglich, wenn der Korb ab und zu rollt - meist ja auf der Futterspur.
Teilweise fische ich absichtlich leichte Körbe in Rhein, damit der ordentlich rollt.
Man muss natürlich den Platz kennen, sonst sind Verluste vorprogrammiert.
Standart ist für mich: Auswurf, sinken lassen an gespannter Schnur bis zum Aufschlagen aufm Boden, rollt kurz bis zum Stillstand, wenn nach 2-3min oder so nichts zupft lifte ich ganz kurz und der Korb rollt nochmal ein/zwei Meter, nochmal 2-3 Minuten warten und dann neu füllen und von vorne.
Groetjes


----------



## rustaweli

Hier wird es ja mal wieder herrlich, aber auch unübersichtlich zwecks Petris.
Petri @Professor Tinca zu den wundervollen Schleien. Hatte ich hier noch nicht und werden fast nie gefangen. Ne Handvoll pro Jahr auf 1000 Angler sind der Schnitt. Aber es wurden wieder welche seit langem besetzt. Vielleicht verstehen sie endlich das hier Barsch, Schleien und Hechte hingehören und lassen mal den Zander&Co Quatsch.

Petri @Papamopps  zum traumhaften Rotauge!

Petri auch @Waller Michel zum Plötz!

Petri und Beileid zum kränkeln den Barsch @Nordlichtangler !

@Orothred auch ein Petri zum schönen Karpfen und der Brachse!

Natürlich auch Petri @Slappy und schade um die Spitze!

Petri @geomas zu Deinen tollen Döbeln und viel Erfolg heute. Ein paar geliebte Rotaugen hast Du ja schon gemeldet. Danke für den wundervoll bebilderten Bericht, was für ein Flüsschen!

Petri @Minimax mal endlich wieder zum Döbel. Aber danke vor allem für die unsagbar schöne Landschafts,- Natur,- und Erlebnisbeschreibung! Poesie!

@Kochtopf Eine wunderschöne Zeit heut für Dich und Töpfchen. Wäre schön wenn Ihr was fangt!
Bei Nitzsche aber möchte ich vom Ükelveto Gebrauch machen. Komme an ihn nicht ran. Hab es versucht, Zarathustra und Co, aber naja. Aber Dichter? Da geht bei mir absolut nichts über die traumhaften Gedichte von T. Fontane sowie Heine, gefolgt nach kurzer Pause von Schiller und Goethe   

Ansonsten verzeiht mir falls ich jemanden vergaß.
Habt nen tollen Sonntag!


----------



## Andal

Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn sie mir wenigstens den Weg zu den Fischen gezeigt hätten......
> Bei uns gibt es mittlerweile an fast jedem Gewässer Eisvögel, selbst mitten in der Stadt an der Leine sieht man sie. Aber ihre Fluchtdistanz ist trotzdem ziemlich groß und dass sich sogar einer auf die Rute setzt.....never.


Wenn man den Zielfischen der Eisvögel folgt, wird aber die Hakenwahl delikat. Kleiner Gr. 20 darf es dann schon sein.


----------



## Andal

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage.
> 
> Was kann ich denn tun, wenn so wie gester , mein 160g Korb einfach nicht liegen bleibt.
> 
> Ich angel von einer "Hafenmole" die in Fließrichtung _I -förmig in den Rhein gebaut ist.
> Also links der Steine ist Stillwasser, rechts der Fluss.
> An der Spitze werfe ich mit der Strömung. Schlaufenmontage
> 
> Sobald ein Schiff kommt, zieht es mal den Korb nach rechts, in die Fluss, mal nach links, er kullert also.
> Schnurbogen hält 3sek. Dann spannt sich die Rutenspitze.
> 
> Rute steht fast senkrecht.
> Und Bisse sind dann schwet erkennbar, da jedr Rille um Flussboden, die Spitze zittern lässt.
> 
> Und ja, dennoch sehe ich sogareine Grundel, wenn sie "einschlägt" hehe. Aber eben ständiges Überlegen, ob es Strömung oder Biss ist..
> 
> Oft lege ich lieber einen Finger aufs Blank und fühle, statt zu schauen.
> 
> Soll ich 180g nehmen?
> Krallenkörbe?
> Plattdrücken?
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Schiffe sind das größte Problem.
> 
> Gestern lagen auch noch zwei riesige direkt vor der Mole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344156


Auf jeden Fall schon mal keine runden Feeder mehr benutzen - rund rollt perfekt. Ganz aus dem Sog der Schiffe kommst du nie. Das größte Problem bei der Sache ist, dass sich auch das Futter nach jedem Schiff auf den Weg nach Holland macht. Komplett eliminieren lässt sich das an Flüssen, wie dem Rhein leider nie, nur einschränken. 

Ich bin aktuell bei schweren Korum River Feederkörben und feinen, vorgeweichten Pellets. Das funktioniert ganz gut, ist aber von perfekt einiges weg. Wenn die Pötte auch noch sehr nahe vorbeiziehen, kann man sich eigentlich das Füttern knicken, oder einen anderen Platz suchen.


----------



## Mescalero

@Slappy Petri Heil! Schade um die Spitze, gerade die ganz zarten Durchmesser sind nicht so einfach zu bekommen, scheint mir. Ich hab auch kürzlich eine verloren. Nicht abgebrochen aber samt Blei und Zeugs 30m in den See geschmissen....

@geomas Das fängt ja gut an, Petri Heil und weiter so!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man den Zielfischen der Eisvögel folgt, wird aber die Hakenwahl delikat. Kleiner Gr. 20 darf es dann schon sein.


Die darunter öfter jagenden Barsche und vlt. auch in manchen ruhigen Flußecken lauernden Großdöbel sind wesentlich interessanter!


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man den Zielfischen der Eisvögel folgt, wird aber die Hakenwahl delikat. Kleiner Gr. 20 darf es dann schon sein.


Ein eisvogelschnabelgerechter Kleinfisch zum Entschneidern hätte mir gereicht. Die Not war aber nicht so groß, dass ich meine 26er Haken auspacken wollte. Außerdem machen die Fische im Kanal grad wieder alles gut


----------



## Andal

Eisvögel sind auch, trotz allem Fleisses, nicht bei jedem Stoss erfolgreich. Dafür ziehen sie wenigstens zwei Bruten pro Saison groß. Also muss man denen auch nicht jedes Fischlein neiden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Alle Register gezogen dennoch geschneidert, ein Kollege der mit seinen Kindern am Tümpel war durfte immerhin einen Karpfen an der Kinderangel drillen. Immerhin konnte die kleine so einen Fisch sehen.
Bitter waren Sätze wie "fangen wir jetzt einen Fisch Papa?", aber es war schön mit der Kleinen am Wasser. Meinen Frust müssen jetzt die Fische der Fulle ausbaden.


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> samt Blei und Zeugs 30m in den See geschmissen...


Das hab ich in der Lahn am Anfang auch mal gemacht


----------



## Andal

Die kindliche Logik, wenn man Fischen geht, dann fängt man auch einen Fisch, kann bisweilen grausam sein.


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> Eisvögel sind auch, trotz allem Fleisses, nicht bei jedem Stoss erfolgreich. Dafür ziehen sie wenigstens zwei Bruten pro Saison groß. Also muss man denen auch nicht jedes Fischlein neiden.


Unserem schönsten Vogel gönne ich diese Fischlein von Herzen


----------



## Andal

Das Problem für diese wunderschöne Art sind ja auch nicht zu wenige Fischlein, sondern die zu sehr aufgeräumten Ufer. Einfach mal einen lehmigen Prallhang stehen lassen, nichts ausbauen und befestigen und schon ist neuer Brutraum geschaffen...!


----------



## Waller Michel

Heute konnte ich mich nicht so richtig aufraffen ans Wasser zu fahren!
Bin dann trotzdem gegen Nachmittag los und dachte mir so für 2 Stunden geht noch.
Bin an einen Vereinssee von uns nähe Braunschweig. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Ich hatte als Setup lediglich eine leichte Picker am Start mit 18er Schnur und 14er Vorfach ,14er Haken und 2 Maden drauf!
Ich dachte mal gucken was beißt?  Rotaugen ? Vielleicht ne Brasse ? Egal!
Kamen auch 2 Rotaugen, nix besonderes von der Größe aber dann!
Peng !!! Pose reißt nach unten und kommt nicht mehr hoch, Bremse pfeift  nanu ?
Karpfen?  Nö ! Das ist zu aggressiv !
Ich bin am Krübeln ? Würde ja schon auf Hecht tippen? Aber auf 2 Maden ja extrem ungewöhnlich!
Der Drill mit 14er Vorfach hielt an ,immer wieder wird Schnur abgezogen. ....
15 min später sehe ich den Rücken!  Lang und grün!  Taaaatsächlich !
	

		
			
		

		
	






58 cm Hecht auf Made ! Hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Die kindliche Logik, wenn man Fischen geht, dann fängt man auch einen Fisch, kann bisweilen grausam sein.


Schließlich haben Janosch's Bär und Tiger auch immer einen Fisch gefangen, den es dann mit Blumenkohl und Kartoffeln zum Abendessen gab, bevor sich der große braune Erzählbär zur Ruhe legte. 

Oh wie schön ist Panama!


----------



## Mescalero

Hast du ihn rausgezogen? @Waller Michel


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hast du ihn rausgezogen? @Waller Michel


Ja klar  nach langem Kampf, guck oben das Foto 

LG


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Jungs, ich lasse das Wochenende gerade an der Wümme ausklingen. Mit dabei ist nur die Acolyte Plus, ein wirklich spektakuläres Stöckchen. Gerade hat sie mir ein schöneren Wümme-Döbel gebracht. So eine vollparabolische Aktion macht schon große Freude!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich mich nicht so richtig aufraffen ans Wasser zu fahren!
> Bin dann trotzdem gegen Nachmittag los und dachte mir so für 2 Stunden geht noch.
> Bin an einen Vereinssee von uns nähe Braunschweig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344188
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344189
> 
> 
> Ich hatte als Setup lediglich eine leichte Picker am Start mit 18er Schnur und 14er Vorfach ,14er Haken und 2 Maden drauf!
> Ich dachte mal gucken was beißt?  Rotaugen ? Vielleicht ne Brasse ? Egal!
> Kamen auch 2 Rotaugen, nix besonderes von der Größe aber dann!
> Peng !!! Pose reißt nach unten und kommt nicht mehr hoch, Bremse pfeift  nanu ?
> Karpfen?  Nö ! Das ist zu aggressiv !
> Ich bin am Krübeln ? Würde ja schon auf Hecht tippen? Aber auf 2 Maden ja extrem ungewöhnlich!
> Der Drill mit 14er Vorfach hielt an ,immer wieder wird Schnur abgezogen. ....
> 15 min später sehe ich den Rücken!  Lang und grün!  Taaaatsächlich !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344193
> 
> 
> 58 cm Hecht auf Made ! Hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr!
> 
> LG Michael


Ein fettes Petri zum Hecht Michi,netter Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich lasse das Wochenende gerade an der Wümme ausklingen. Mit dabei ist nur die Acolyte Plus, ein wirklich spektakuläres Stöckchen. Gerade hat sie mir ein schöneren Wümme-Döbel gebracht. So eine vollparabolische Aktion macht schon große Freude!
> Anhang anzeigen 344197
> Anhang anzeigen 344198


Petri ,da geht noch was.Schöne Bilder


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Waller Michel 
Das Bild war eben noch nicht da. Toller Hecht!

Petri @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Läuft, 50er Brassen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich mich nicht so richtig aufraffen ans Wasser zu fahren!
> Bin dann trotzdem gegen Nachmittag los und dachte mir so für 2 Stunden geht noch.
> Bin an einen Vereinssee von uns nähe Braunschweig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344188
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344189
> 
> 
> Ich hatte als Setup lediglich eine leichte Picker am Start mit 18er Schnur und 14er Vorfach ,14er Haken und 2 Maden drauf!
> Ich dachte mal gucken was beißt?  Rotaugen ? Vielleicht ne Brasse ? Egal!
> Kamen auch 2 Rotaugen, nix besonderes von der Größe aber dann!
> Peng !!! Pose reißt nach unten und kommt nicht mehr hoch, Bremse pfeift  nanu ?
> Karpfen?  Nö ! Das ist zu aggressiv !
> Ich bin am Krübeln ? Würde ja schon auf Hecht tippen? Aber auf 2 Maden ja extrem ungewöhnlich!
> Der Drill mit 14er Vorfach hielt an ,immer wieder wird Schnur abgezogen. ....
> 15 min später sehe ich den Rücken!  Lang und grün!  Taaaatsächlich !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344193
> 
> 
> 58 cm Hecht auf Made ! Hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr!
> 
> LG Michael



Ein toller Bericht, Michi!

Petri Heil zum Hecht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich lasse das Wochenende gerade an der Wümme ausklingen. Mit dabei ist nur die Acolyte Plus, ein wirklich spektakuläres Stöckchen. Gerade hat sie mir ein schöneren Wümme-Döbel gebracht. So eine vollparabolische Aktion macht schon große Freude!
> Anhang anzeigen 344197
> Anhang anzeigen 344198




Die 9ft.?
Petri Heil Stephan!
Der Döbel ist echt fett. 

Edit und zum Brachsen natürlich auch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die 9ft.?
> Petri Heil Stephan!
> Der Döbel ist echt fett.
> 
> Edit und zum Brachsen natürlich auch.


Jau, ein richtig geiler Stock!


----------



## Kochtopf

Endlich am Fluss, mal einen selten von mir besuchten Swim aufgesucht, hier ist es relativ tief am Rand (80 -100cm) für meine Strecke und es herrscht leichte Kehrströmung auf meiner Seite. Ein Bündel rotwürmer liegt im Strömungsschatten von Totholz links von mir und ein Tauwurm lauert vorm Schilf unter der Weide rechts auf ein ahnungslose Opfer. Aber bislang schweigen die Glöckchen


----------



## Tricast

_Petri Heil! Schade um die Spitze, gerade die ganz zarten Durchmesser sind nicht so einfach zu bekommen, scheint mir. Ich hab auch kürzlich eine verloren. Nicht abgebrochen aber samt Blei und Zeugs 30m in den See geschmissen....

Das hab ich in der Lahn am Anfang auch mal gemacht_

Dazu sage ich mal nixxxxx!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich lasse das Wochenende gerade an der Wümme ausklingen. Mit dabei ist nur die Acolyte Plus, ein wirklich spektakuläres Stöckchen. Gerade hat sie mir ein schöneren Wümme-Döbel gebracht. So eine vollparabolische Aktion macht schon große Freude!
> Anhang anzeigen 344197
> Anhang anzeigen 344198



Warum, warum, so frage ich?!
Werter Wuemme, oh wuemmehunter, so gib mir meine Zufriedenheit zurück!
Herzliches Petri!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 344215
> 
> 
> Endlich am Fluss, mal einen selten von mir besuchten Swim aufgesucht, hier ist es relativ tief am Rand (80 -100cm) für meine Strecke und es herrscht leichte Kehrströmung auf meiner Seite. Ein Bündel rotwürmer liegt im Strömungsschatten von Totholz links von mir und ein Tauwurm lauert vorm Schilf unter der Weide rechts auf ein ahnungslose Opfer. Aber bislang schweigen die Glöckchen


Ein Traum!
Wünsche viel Erfolg, auch wenn schon das Innehalten an diesem Ort Genuß genug ist!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli schrieb:


> Warum, warum, so frage ich?!
> Werter Wuemme, oh wuemmehunter, so gib mir meine Zufriedenheit zurück!
> Herzliches Petri!


Hey Rusti , ich hoffte Du wärst nicht on, sonst hätte ich die Acolyte unerwähnt gelassen.


----------



## Papamopps

Andal schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall schon mal keine runden Feeder mehr benutzen - rund rollt perfekt. Ganz aus dem Sog der Schiffe kommst du nie. Das größte Problem bei der Sache ist, dass sich auch das Futter nach jedem Schiff auf den Weg nach Holland macht. Komplett eliminieren lässt sich das an Flüssen, wie dem Rhein leider nie, nur einschränken.
> 
> Ich bin aktuell bei schweren Korum River Feederkörben und feinen, vorgeweichten Pellets. Das funktioniert ganz gut, ist aber von perfekt einiges weg. Wenn die Pötte auch noch sehr nahe vorbeiziehen, kann man sich eigentlich das Füttern knicken, oder einen anderen Platz suchen.


Danke fürs Feedback 

Dafür fange ich an der Stelle dann doch zu gut. Also mach ich wohl nicht zu viel falsch. 

Also nasses Futter, Körpe eckig drücken, ggf Kralle. 
Und weiter dorthin. 

Besonders mit meinen Söhnen mag ich die Stelle. 
Man hat
-Stömungskante
- kehrströmung
- ruhiger Bereich (Stippe, Waggler)
- und Raubfischpotential


----------



## Waller Michel

Erstmal auch ein ganz herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages! 

Und in Gegenzug natürlich auch vielen Dank für Eure Petris !

Ja so ist das mit Hecht ,angelt man drauf, quält man sich manchmal bis man einen hat !
Angelt man nicht drauf dann beißen Sie 
Schon der zweite ungewollte die letzte Zeit! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Erstmal auch ein ganz herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages!
> 
> Und in Gegenzug natürlich auch vielen Dank für Eure Petris !
> 
> Ja so ist das mit Hecht ,angelt man drauf, quält man sich manchmal bis man einen hat !
> Angelt man nicht drauf dann beißen Sie
> Schon der zweite ungewollte die letzte Zeit!
> 
> LG Michael


Ja Michi ,so ist Angeln.


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 344187
> 
> Alle Register gezogen dennoch geschneidert, ein Kollege der mit seinen Kindern am Tümpel war durfte immerhin einen Karpfen an der Kinderangel drillen. Immerhin konnte die kleine so einen Fisch sehen.
> Bitter waren Sätze wie "fangen wir jetzt einen Fisch Papa?", aber es war schön mit der Kleinen am Wasser. Meinen Frust müssen jetzt die Fische der Fulle ausbaden.


Gibt es etwas schöneres? Das Foto sagt doch mehr als tausend Worte..., die Hand deiner Lütten auf der Schulter hat sich eingebrannt und wirst du nie vergessen...!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs, 
heut ist ja wieder was los, da darf man zahlreiche Petris in die Runde schmeissen, ich hebe mal @Wuemmehunter s prächtiges Döbel-Brassen Duo hervor, @Waller Michel s friedlichen Madenhecht, und natürlich @geomas 50er Johnnie (welcher mich auch ein bisschen schmerzt, bin ich doch nun alleiniges Mitglied des Unter-50-Chubclubs..) Das Bisherige Tagesphoto ist aber 100% das niedliche Vater-Tochter-Team des Hauses @Kochtopf, mit dem Lustigen Kontrast zwischen dem Brutalo-Kahlschlag des alten Topfs und den bezaubernden Löckchen der Thronfolgerin.
Tief bewegt von den schönen Bildern Gestern und den Erinnerungen an schöne Tage und Orte habe auch ich mich auf die Suche gemacht, und wie so viele von uns heute entlegenere Orte erkundet, und auch ich habe heute ganz auf die Darent Valley vertraut. Die sorgte auch gleich beim Auspacken für den ersten nicht so schönen FUnd des Tages, denn leider hat sie durch unsachgemäße Lagerung ihren Spitzenring durch Bruch eingebüsst. Es ist dennoch ein bezaubernder Tag geworden, der mich zu herrlichen Plätzen voller Wunder geführt hat, einem kleinen Barsch im tiefsten Dickicht und endlich mal wieder 5-6 Johnnieleins, von denen aber wohl nur einzwei die zwanzig knapp überschritten hatten. Die Swims stelle ich päter mit Bild vor, möchte nun erstmal zur Missus und mich stärken,
bis später,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> heut ist ja wieder was los, da darf man zahlreiche Petris in die Runde schmeissen, ich hebe mal @Wuemmehunter s prächtiges Döbel-Brassen Duo hervor, @Waller Michel s friedlichen Madenhecht, und natürlich @geomas 50er Johnnie (welcher mich auch ein bisschen schmerzt, bin ich doch nun alleiniges Mitglied des Unter-50-Chubclubs..) Das Bisherige Tagesphoto ist aber 100% das niedliche Vater-Tochter-Team des Hauses @Kochtopf, mit dem Lustigen Kontrast zwischen dem Brutalo-Kahlschlag des alten Topfs und den bezaubernden Löckchen der Thronfolgerin.
> Tief bewegt von den schönen Bildern Gestern und den Erinnerungen an schöne Tage und Orte habe auch ich mich auf die Suche gemacht, und wie so viele von uns heute entlegenere Orte erkundet, und auch ich habe heute ganz auf die Darent Valley vertraut. Die sorgte auch gleich beim Auspacken für den ersten nicht so schönen FUnd des Tages, denn leider hat sie durch unsachgemäße Lagerung ihren Spitzenring durch Bruch eingebüsst. Es ist dennoch ein bezaubernder Tag geworden, der mich zu herrlichen Plätzen voller Wunder geführt hat, einem kleinen Barsch im tiefsten Dickicht und endlich mal wieder 5-6 Johnnieleins, von denen aber wohl nur einzwei die zwanzig knapp überschritten hatten. Die Swims stelle ich päter mit Bild vor, möchte nun erstmal zur Missus und mich stärken,
> bis später,
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Das mit deiner Rute tut mir leid!
Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir ein herzliches Petri !
Immer wieder schön deine Berichte zu lesen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> heut ist ja wieder was los, da darf man zahlreiche Petris in die Runde schmeissen, ich hebe mal @Wuemmehunter s prächtiges Döbel-Brassen Duo hervor, @Waller Michel s friedlichen Madenhecht, und natürlich @geomas 50er Johnnie (welcher mich auch ein bisschen schmerzt, bin ich doch nun alleiniges Mitglied des Unter-50-Chubclubs..) Das Bisherige Tagesphoto ist aber 100% das niedliche Vater-Tochter-Team des Hauses @Kochtopf, mit dem Lustigen Kontrast zwischen dem Brutalo-Kahlschlag des alten Topfs und den bezaubernden Löckchen der Thronfolgerin.
> Tief bewegt von den schönen Bildern Gestern und den Erinnerungen an schöne Tage und Orte habe auch ich mich auf die Suche gemacht, und wie so viele von uns heute entlegenere Orte erkundet, und auch ich habe heute ganz auf die Darent Valley vertraut. Die sorgte auch gleich beim Auspacken für den ersten nicht so schönen FUnd des Tages, denn leider hat sie durch unsachgemäße Lagerung ihren Spitzenring durch Bruch eingebüsst. Es ist dennoch ein bezaubernder Tag geworden, der mich zu herrlichen Plätzen voller Wunder geführt hat, einem kleinen Barsch im tiefsten Dickicht und endlich mal wieder 5-6 Johnnieleins, von denen aber wohl nur einzwei die zwanzig knapp überschritten hatten. Die Swims stelle ich päter mit Bild vor, möchte nun erstmal zur Missus und mich stärken,
> bis später,
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Ein dickes Petri und ein netter Bericht.Schade das mit deiner Rute .


----------



## Kochtopf

Immerhin:
"Mama ich will wieder mit zum angeln, aber reiten find ich besser" - gegen die Seelen fangende Bibi und Tina-Industrie ohne Fang anzukommen wäre ja verrückt gewesen, aber sie hatte Spaß :]
Petri @geomas, @Minimax, @Professor Tinca, @Wuemmehunter, @wallermichel und alle die ich vergessen habe. Ihr seid der Kronkorkenheber des Ükels, jungs!


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Immerhin:
> "Mama ich will wieder mit zum angeln, aber reiten find ich besser" - gegen die Seelen fangende Bibi und Tina-Industrie ohne Fang anzukommen wäre ja verrückt gewesen, aber sie hatte Spaß :]
> Petri @geomas, @Minimax, @Professor Tinca, @Wuemmehunter, @wallermichel und alle die ich vergessen habe. Ihr seid der Kronkorkenheber des Ükels, jungs!


Vielen Dank 
Bei Dir war ja Pech heute! 
Kenne ich aber nur zu gut! 
Wollte mal jemand von mir das Wallerangeln lernen, bin an ein Gewässer wo ich fast auf Ansage Waller hätte fangen können, hab das ganze Wochenende geschneidert !
Aber Hauptsache es war mit der Familie schön am Wasser, das ist wichtiger als Fisch !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schafften ein dickes Petri !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, ich bin auch wieder Zuhause. Erstmal ein Petri an alle Ükel, die am Wasser waren und diesen prächtigen Angeltag genossen haben. @Kochtopf: Schade, dass es mit der Rotfeder nicht geklappt hat aber wenn das Töpfchen trotzdem wieder mit will, hast Du alles richtig gemacht!
@Waller Michel: Petri zum Hecht an der feinen Leine, ist ja immer ein sehr spannendes Unterfangen, wenn sich ein Hecht die Maden greift. Ich hatte mal einen, der hat auf den Drahtkorb beim Feederngebissen und sich tatsächlich mit seinen Zähnen darin verkeilt.
@Minimax: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zur Döbelkinderschar.
@geomas: Gratulationen zum ersten Fuffzischer. In meinem Fangbuch steht bislang auch nur ein einziger, bei dem die  5 vorne steht.

Mein heutiger Döbel war mit 38 cm ein echter Jungspund, aber er biss an einer Stelle, die gewissermaßen eine Stelle aus dem Döbellehrbuch war. Ein dicker Weidenstrauch, der weit in den Fluss hineinragte und an dessen Ästen sich reichlich Treibgut verfangen hatte und den Döbel einen klasse Unterstand geboten hat. Obwohl ich wusste, dass nach dem Drillradau so schnell nix wieder beissen würde, bin ich aus Bequemlichkeit geblieben. Nach einer guten halben Stunde kam dann der nächste Biss. Diesmal ein Brassen, der mit seien 51 Zentimetern für Wümmeverhältnisse schon ein sehr guter Fisch war. Allerdings war er auch sichtlich gezeichnet vom Kampf um sexuelle Handlungen.
Anschließend gab es noch zwei, drei spitze Plötzenbisse, die ich jedoch nicht verwerten konnte, dann haben wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg gemacht. War ein klasse Tag heute, morgens sind mir einige gute Fotos im Morgengrauen gelungen, abends dann die beiden guten Fische. Da kann der Start in die neue Woche ja nur gut werden. Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start in die letzten Tage des April.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch wieder Zuhause. Erstmal ein Petri an alle Ükel, die am Wasser waren und diesen prächtigen Angeltag genossen haben. @Kochtopf: Schade, dass es mit der Rotfeder nicht geklappt hat aber wenn das Töpfchen trotzdem wieder mit will, hast Du alles richtig gemacht!
> @Waller Michel: Petri zum Hecht an der feinen Leine, ist ja immer ein sehr spannendes Unterfangen, wenn sich ein Hecht die Maden greift. Ich hatte mal einen, der hat auf den Drahtkorb beim Feederngebissen und sich tatsächlich mit seinen Zähnen darin verkeilt.
> @Minimax: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zur Döbelkinderschar.
> @geomas: Gratulationen zum ersten Fuffzischer. In meinem Fangbuch steht bislang auch nur ein einziger, bei dem die  5 vorne steht.
> 
> Mein heutiger Döbel war mit 38 cm ein echter Jungspund, aber er biss an einer Stelle, die gewissermaßen eine Stelle aus dem Döbellehrbuch war. Ein dicker Weidenstrauch, der weit in den Fluss hineinragte und an dessen Ästen sich reichlich Treibgut verfangen hatte und den Döbel einen klasse Unterstand geboten hat. Obwohl ich wusste, dass nach dem Drillradau so schnell nix wieder beissen würde, bin ich aus Bequemlichkeit geblieben. Nach einer guten halben Stunde kam dann der nächste Biss. Diesmal ein Brassen, der mit seien 51 Zentimetern für Wümmeverhältnisse schon ein sehr guter Fisch war. Allerdings war er auch sichtlich gezeichnet vom Kampf um sexuelle Handlungen.
> Anschließend gab es noch zwei, drei spitze Plötzenbisse, die ich jedoch nicht verwerten konnte, dann haben wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg gemacht. War ein klasse Tag heute, morgens sind mir einige gute Fotos im Morgengrauen gelungen, abends dann die beiden guten Fische. Da kann der Start in die neue Woche ja nur gut werden. Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start in die letzten Tage des April.


Petri,netter kleiner Angelbericht


----------



## Jason

Oh, da ist ja wieder einiges an diesem WE gelaufen. 
@Kochtopf Tut mir echt Leid, dass du deiner kleinen keinen Fisch präsentieren konntest. Ein bezauberndes Vater Tochter Bild.
Weiterhin viel Petri.

@geomas Dickes Petri zum 50er Döbel. Ich freu mich für dich. Der Döbel fehlt mir auch noch auf der Liste. Die nahegelegene Diemel beherbergt sie. Aber den Diemel Jahresschein werde ich dieses Jahr nicht nehmen. Ich werde zwischen den Teichen und unserer Warme pendeln. Meine Zeit ist sehr begrenzt.

@Minimax Auch dir ein herzliches Petri zu den Döbelchen. Schöner unterhaltsamer Bericht.  

@Wuemmehunter Petri heil mein Freund. Tolles Bild, wo du die Brasse uns zeigst. Und der liebe Ferdinand im Hintergrund rundet das Bild noch erheblich ab.

@Waller Michel Dickes Hechtpetri . Dann ging es dir heute so wie mir an den Teichen. Da hab ich doch einen 50er Hecht auf einem kleinen Stück Wurm gefangen. Ja, da ist man schon aufgeregt, wenn man mit dem dünnen Schnüren einen Esox an der Leine hat. 

Ich war heute Abend mit meinem Sohn an den Teichen. Hab ihm immer von den Hechten erzählt, die ich immer so schnell an den Teichen gefangen habe. Er fragte mich, ob ich Lust hätte mal mit ihm da hin zu fahren. Merkte schon, er war heiß wie Frittenfett. Da hatte meine Frau natürlich nichts dagegen. Also bin ich mit ihm los. Sagte noch zu meiner Frau, in einer Stunde sind wir wieder da. Zwei, drei Hechte haben wir schnell gefangen.* Pustekuchen!!!* Nicht einen Biss auf der Spinnrute. Ständig die Köder gewechselt, aber nichts ging.  Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Ich musste feststellen, dass es auch hier solche und solche Tage gibt. Hier noch 2 Bilder vom Abend.









Will mal hoffen, dass ich keine Petris an irgendjemanden vergessen habe. Falls doch, ist das keine Absicht. Der Ükel rast von Zeit zu Zeit immer schneller. Da hat man einiges schnell überlesen. Wünsche euch eine schöne Wochee.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch wieder Zuhause. Erstmal ein Petri an alle Ükel, die am Wasser waren und diesen prächtigen Angeltag genossen haben. @Kochtopf: Schade, dass es mit der Rotfeder nicht geklappt hat aber wenn das Töpfchen trotzdem wieder mit will, hast Du alles richtig gemacht!
> @Waller Michel: Petri zum Hecht an der feinen Leine, ist ja immer ein sehr spannendes Unterfangen, wenn sich ein Hecht die Maden greift. Ich hatte mal einen, der hat auf den Drahtkorb beim Feederngebissen und sich tatsächlich mit seinen Zähnen darin verkeilt.
> @Minimax: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zur Döbelkinderschar.
> @geomas: Gratulationen zum ersten Fuffzischer. In meinem Fangbuch steht bislang auch nur ein einziger, bei dem die  5 vorne steht.
> 
> Mein heutiger Döbel war mit 38 cm ein echter Jungspund, aber er biss an einer Stelle, die gewissermaßen eine Stelle aus dem Döbellehrbuch war. Ein dicker Weidenstrauch, der weit in den Fluss hineinragte und an dessen Ästen sich reichlich Treibgut verfangen hatte und den Döbel einen klasse Unterstand geboten hat. Obwohl ich wusste, dass nach dem Drillradau so schnell nix wieder beissen würde, bin ich aus Bequemlichkeit geblieben. Nach einer guten halben Stunde kam dann der nächste Biss. Diesmal ein Brassen, der mit seien 51 Zentimetern für Wümmeverhältnisse schon ein sehr guter Fisch war. Allerdings war er auch sichtlich gezeichnet vom Kampf um sexuelle Handlungen.
> Anschließend gab es noch zwei, drei spitze Plötzenbisse, die ich jedoch nicht verwerten konnte, dann haben wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg gemacht. War ein klasse Tag heute, morgens sind mir einige gute Fotos im Morgengrauen gelungen, abends dann die beiden guten Fische. Da kann der Start in die neue Woche ja nur gut werden. Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start in die letzten Tage des April.



Dir auch ein herzliches Petri und Dankeschön! 
Das hatte ich auch noch nicht mit dem Korb 
Schöner Bericht von Dir !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oh, da ist ja wieder einiges an diesem WE gelaufen.
> @Kochtopf Tut mir echt Leid, dass du deiner kleinen keinen Fisch präsentieren konntest. Ein bezauberndes Vater Tochter Bild.
> Weiterhin viel Petri.
> 
> @geomas Dickes Petri zum 50er Döbel. Ich freu mich für dich. Der Döbel fehlt mir auch noch auf der Liste. Die nahegelegene Diemel beherbergt sie. Aber den Diemel Jahresschein werde ich dieses Jahr nicht nehmen. Ich werde zwischen den Teichen und unserer Warme pendeln. Meine Zeit ist sehr begrenzt.
> 
> @Minimax Auch dir ein herzliches Petri zu den Döbelchen. Schöner unterhaltsamer Bericht.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter Petri heil mein Freund. Tolles Bild, wo du die Brasse uns zeigst. Und der liebe Ferdinand im Hintergrund rundet das Bild noch erheblich ab.
> 
> @Waller Michel Dickes Hechtpetri . Dann ging es dir heute so wie mir an den Teichen. Da hab ich doch einen 50er Hecht auf einem kleinen Stück Wurm gefangen. Ja, da ist man schon aufgeregt, wenn man mit dem dünnen Schnüren einen Esox an der Leine hat.
> 
> Ich war heute Abend mit meinem Sohn an den Teichen. Hab ihm immer von den Hechten erzählt, die ich immer so schnell an den Teichen gefangen habe. Er fragte mich, ob ich Lust hätte mal mit ihm da hin zu fahren. Merkte schon, er war heiß wie Frittenfett. Da hatte meine Frau natürlich nichts dagegen. Also bin ich mit ihm los. Sagte noch zu meiner Frau, in einer Stunde sind wir wieder da. Zwei, drei Hechte haben wir schnell gefangen.* Pustekuchen!!!* Nicht einen Biss auf der Spinnrute. Ständig die Köder gewechselt, aber nichts ging.  Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Ich musste feststellen, dass es auch hier solche und solche Tage gibt. Hier noch 2 Bilder vom Abend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will mal hoffen, dass ich keine Petris an irgendjemanden vergessen habe. Falls doch, ist das keine Absicht. Der Ükel rast von Zeit zu Zeit immer schneller. Da hat man einiges schnell überlesen. Wünsche euch eine schöne Wochee.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri und Danke !
Sehr schöne Fotos hast du da gepostet 
Scheint ja heute der Tag der Raubdöbel gewesen zu sein 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dir auch ein herzliches Petri und Danke !


Ne, ne, das Petri hab ich nicht verdient. Diesen Hecht von 50 cm auf Wurm habe ich bei meinem ersten Ansitz an den Teichen gefangen. Ist schon etwas länger her.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ne, ne, das Petri hab ich nicht verdient. Diesen Hecht von 50 cm auf Wurm habe ich bei meinem ersten Ansitz an den Teichen gefangen. Ist schon etwas länger her.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann hast du dir es doch verdient halt nur schon früher 
Aber schöne Gewässer habt ihr dort bei euch 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Danke mein Lieber. Aber dieses Petri zu diesem Hecht hast du mir schon im Beitrag 35193 hier im Ükel gewünscht. Ist schon länger her. Man kann sich ja nicht alles merken. 
Trotz all dem. Nochmal Petri zu deinem Madenhecht. Da steigt doch das Adrenalin bei dem schmalen Schnüren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Captain_H00k

Puh,einige saftige catches in here !
Petri Heil an die Fänger 
Der Hecht auf Maden ist natürlich unschlagbar gut


----------



## Mescalero

@jason 1
Die Diemel ist ein Traum, ich durfte mal ein Paddelwochenende da verbringen, das ist zwar schon 15 Jahre oder so her aber die schönen Erinnerungen werde ich bis ans Ende meiner Tage behalten. 
Dass das stellenweise ein Döbelrevier par excellence ist, glaube ich sofort.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax  - ahh, das tut mir leid um die Spitze der Darent Valley! 
Ist es die Spitze der weichen Feedertip? Dann könnte ich Dir meine anbieten, da ich ausschließlich die „härtere, gelbe” Bibberspitze nutze.
Aber schön, daß dies offenbar die einzige unschöne Entdeckung des Tages was - Petri zu den Chublets und dem Flußbarsch.

@Wuemmehunter - Petri heil! Sieht richtig gut und sehr grün aus bei Dir - danke für die Bilder!

@Kochtopf - ich kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten (erfolglosen) Angelausflug mit meinem Vater erinnern, sowas speichert man sich ab. 
Dein Töchting ist vielleicht ein klein wenig zu jung dafür (also um sich das zu merken), aber sie hatte sicher einen phantastischen Tag.

@Waller Michel - Petri zum Überraschungshecht! Der Teich sieht gut aus auf den Fotos, recht natürlich.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dass das stellenweise ein Döbelrevier par excellence ist, glaube ich sofort


Definitiv. Habe schon von einigen Anglern gehört, dass an der Diemel Döbel gefangen worden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich habe praktisch heute da angefangen, wo ich gestern aufgehört habe.
Also wieder der kleine Fluß, an einer Stelle, die mir gestern wegen der Ufervegetation nicht zusagte.






Aber ich hatte ja die zierliche Darent Valley 8ft Specialist als einzige Rute eingepackt.
Das „Sleeve” ist superpraktisch, aber ganz minimal zu eng geschneidert. Es hat eine kleine Außentasche groß genug für ein paar Ersatzhaken, Hakenlöser, Schere, ein paar Ersatzbleie und so. An beiden Seiten sind Schlaufen zum Befestigen von Kescherstiel oder Banksticks angebracht.
Ich habe die Rute aber am Wagen montiert und hab das Sleeve im Auto gelassen, weil der Weg zum Wasser kurz war.





Kletterpartie - da unten hab ich geangelt und Glück gehabt, nicht ins kühle Naß geschlittert zu sein. Bin eben ein Norddeutscher und keine Bergziege.

Anfangs gab es einen kleinen Plötz, dann einen gut 20cm kurzen Döbeling und am nächsten Swim wieder einen Plötz (gut 20cm, kräftige Farben).
Beim nächsten Biß gings dann drunter und drüber - der Fisch hat sehr schnell Schnur von der Rolle genommen und war ratzbatz halb um eine kleine Kurve rum.
Mit Müh und Not habe ich ihn dann zum mir bugsieren können, zum Glück war der Kescher in Reichweite.





Schöner Fisch und wat'n Kämpfer! 50cm und damit mein bislang größter Döbel.

Hab dann das Vorfach geprüft und siehe da: es war tatsächlich an den Wurzeln, wo der Döbel-Lümmel sich verstecken wollte, angeschubbert und ließ sich einfach so zerreißen.

Also Kaffee und Neumontage und weiter.

Hab nach einer gerade noch gutgegangenen Rutschpartie am steilen Hang beschlossen, etwas weiter in Richtung „Flachland” zu fahren und bin zum Wagen gelatscht.

Etwa einen Kilometer weiter gab es dann ebenfalls sehr schönen Dschungel:





Hier und ein paar 100 Meter weiter konnte ich noch einen 42er und einen Mittdreißiger Döbel landen sowie zum Abschluß noch einen Mini.
Nach mehreren Stunden Angelei war meine Konzentration dann den „Bach runtergegangen” - ich hab ein paar schlechte Würfe in Büsche und Bäume gemacht und war nicht mehr so ganz bei der Sache.

War ein schöner Tag.


PS: alle Fische auf Brotflocke, als Haken diente heute ein 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power (fällt relativ klein aus). Am fixed Paternoster mit DS-Blei.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe praktisch heute da angefangen, wo ich gestern aufgehört habe.
> Also wieder der kleine Fluß, an einer Stelle, die mir gestern wegen der Ufervegetation nicht zusagte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber ich hatte ja die zierliche Darent Valley 8ft Specialist als einzige Rute eingepackt.
> Das „Sleeve” ist superpraktisch, aber ganz minimal zu eng geschneidert. Es hat eine kleine Außentasche groß genug für ein paar Ersatzhaken, Hakenlöser, Schere, ein paar Ersatzbleie und so. An beiden Seiten sind Schlaufen zum Befestigen von Kescherstiel oder Banksticks angebracht.
> Ich habe die Rute aber am Wagen montiert und hab das Sleeve im Auto gelassen, weil der Weg zum Wasser kurz war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kletterpartie - da unten hab ich geangelt und Glück gehabt, nicht ins kühle Naß geschlittert zu sein. Bin eben ein Norddeutscher und keine Bergziege.
> 
> Anfangs gab es einen kleinen Plötz, dann einen gut 20cm kurzen Döbeling und am nächsten Swim wieder einen Plötz (gut 20cm, kräftige Farben).
> Beim nächsten Biß gings dann drunter und drüber - der Fisch hat sehr schnell Schnur von der Rolle genommen und war ratzbatz halb um eine kleine Kurve rum.
> Mit Müh und Not habe ich ihn dann zum mir bugsieren können, zum Glück war der Kescher in Reichweite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schöner Fisch und wat'n Kämpfer! 50cm und damit mein bislang größter Döbel.
> 
> Hab dann das Vorfach geprüft und siehe da: es war tatsächlich an den Wurzeln, wo der Döbel-Lümmel sich verstecken wollte, angeschubbert und ließ sich einfach so zerreißen.
> 
> Also Kaffee und Neumontage und weiter.
> 
> Hab nach einer gerade noch gutgegangenen Rutschpartie am steilen Hang beschlossen, etwas weiter in Richtung „Flachland” zu fahren und bin zum Wagen gelatscht.
> 
> Etwa einen Kilometer weiter gab es dann ebenfalls sehr schönen Dschungel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier und ein paar 100 Meter weiter konnte ich noch einen 42er und einen Mittdreißiger Döbel landen sowie zum Abschluß noch einen Mini.
> Nach mehreren Stunden Angelei war meine Konzentration dann den „Bach runtergegangen” - ich hab ein paar schlechte Würfe in Büsche und Bäume gemacht ud war nicht mehr so ganz bei der Sache.
> 
> War ein schöner Tag,


Petri Georg netter Angelbericht und sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## Andal

An so schönen Flecken fängt man hier rein gar nix mehr, weil alle hinrennen. Zu viele Jäger und zu wenige Hasen, you know. Hier ist es eher umgekehrt. Die besseren Fische gehen da, wo es am Ufer arg grauslig aussieht.


----------



## geomas

Mit mehr Erfahrung in Sachen Döbel oder „kleine Fließgewässer” würde ich vermutlich erfolgreicher sein. 
Noch fehlt mir die „Watercraft”. Hoffentlich kommt das mit der Zeit.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Schönes Döbelportrait und wie immer kurzweilig und Klasse verfasst, Petri! Ein herrliches Flüsschen....


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Mit mehr Erfahrung in Sachen Döbel oder „kleine Fließgewässer” würde ich vermutlich erfolgreicher sein.
> Noch fehlt mir die „Watercraft”. Hoffentlich kommt das mit der Zeit.


Das wirst du mit Sicherheit. Denn wenn sie da sind, was ja bewiesen ist, kann man die Nuss auch knacken. Ich würde es vielleicht etwas anders angehen, aber ich red dir da nicht drein!

Etwas länger gefütterte Plätze, ähnlich dem britischen Barbenfischen und etwas voluminösere Köder wären sicher einen Versuch wert. Auf Pellets lassen sich eigentlich alle Arten recht einfach und zügig konditonieren. Auf 10-12 mm Pellets hast du halt auch weniger mit zierlichem Augenrot zu tun, als mit Brotflocken, Maden und anderen kleineren Ködern. Wenn sich die stattlichen Chubs mal auf die leichte Energiequelle der Presslinge eingestellt haben, sind sie auch relativ arglos. 

Bei Angelstellen, so wie den deinen, wo man eine gewisse Exclusivität genießt, würde ich so vorgehen.


----------



## geomas

Regelmäßig vorfüttern kann ich leider nicht, weil es immer ungefähr ne knappe Stunde mit dem Wagen zum Flüßchen ist (und zurück muß ich ja auch noch).
Harte und auch weiche Pellets von 12/14mm habe ich am benachbarten Fluß bereits probiert - auf die „Soft Hookers” gab es schon Döbel und auch Güster.
Momentan hat Brot mein Vertrauen, bei der Anköderung muß ich noch die beste Lösung finden. Drei Brotfetzen von etwa 5DM-Münzen-Größe am Haar mit Quickstop sind schon mal „ne dicke Anbiete”. Heute war das Brot oft zu schnell runter vom Haken.

An selbstgemachten Teig (evtl. mit Sardellen-Paste drin nach Prof-Vorbild) muß ich auch noch ran.
Und am anderen Fluß wollte ich ja noch die klassische treibende Pose probieren, solange nicht alles verkrautet ist...


----------



## Andal

Das ist ja beim Döbel das Retrovaginale. Spontan angreifen und auf präparierten Swims fischen kann gleichzeitig falsch und richtig sein.

Zuerst 2-3 Stellen füttern, dann erst die Ausrüstung aufnehmen und der Reihe nach abfischen, wäre auch noch ein Plan.

Aber eines ist sicher. Mein "Neid" um so kleine und schöne Flüsschen in erreichbarer Weite ist dir gewiss!


----------



## Mescalero

So viel zum Ausprobieren und so little time...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Regelmäßig vorfüttern kann ich leider nicht, weil es immer ungefähr ne knappe Stunde mit dem Wagen zum Flüßchen ist (und zurück muß ich ja auch noch).
> Harte und auch weiche Pellets von 12/14mm habe ich am benachbarten Fluß bereits probiert - auf die „Soft Hookers” gab es schon Döbel und auch Güster.
> Momentan hat Brot mein Vertrauen, bei der Anköderung muß ich noch die beste Lösung finden. Drei Brotfetzen von etwa 5DM-Münzen-Größe am Haar mit Quickstop sind schon mal „ne dicke Anbiete”. Heute war das Brot oft zu schnell runter vom Haken.
> 
> An selbstgemachten Teig (evtl. mit Sardellen-Paste drin nach Prof-Vorbild) muß ich auch noch ran.
> Und am anderen Fluß wollte ich ja noch die klassische treibende Pose probieren, solange nicht alles verkrautet ist...



Diese "Pellet-Gums" halten Brot ganz wunderbar am Haken... .
Heute könnte ich ans wasser, weiß aber nicht wohin.
Bei einem Pegel von 134 sind alle hundetauglichen Stellen völlig frei von Fisch.
Irgendwie ahne ich schon einen sehr fischarmen Sommer auf mich zukommen...
Euch allen wünsche ich einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax  - ahh, das tut mir leid um die Spitze der Darent Valley!
> Ist es die Spitze der weichen Feedertip? Dann könnte ich Dir meine anbieten, da ich ausschließlich die „härtere, gelbe” Bibberspitze nutze.
> Aber schön, daß dies offenbar die einzige unschöne Entdeckung des Tages was - Petri zu den Chublets und dem Flußbarsch.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter - Petri heil! Sieht richtig gut und sehr grün aus bei Dir - danke für die Bilder!
> 
> @Kochtopf - ich kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten (erfolglosen) Angelausflug mit meinem Vater erinnern, sowas speichert man sich ab.
> Dein Töchting ist vielleicht ein klein wenig zu jung dafür (also um sich das zu merken), aber sie hatte sicher einen phantastischen Tag.
> 
> @Waller Michel - Petri zum Überraschungshecht! Der Teich sieht gut aus auf den Fotos, recht natürlich.


Vielen Dank Georg ,dir selbstverständlich auch ein herzliches Petri !
Mir gefällt dein Flüsschen auch ausgesprochen gut ! Aber die Logik sagt an so einem Fluss auf jeden Fall das man keine zentnerweise Fisch fängt ,weil die in so einem Flüsschen einfach nicht in extremen Mengen vorhanden sind! 
Das ist absolut normal, Du hast mit Gewissheit alles absolut richtig gemacht! 
Das ist ja gerade die Herausforderung dort etwas zu fangen, was glaubst du, wieviel Angler dort schneidern würden  ?

Mit der Konzentration hat man irgendwann! 
Letztens war ich an der Oker und hatte eigentlich die Rute schon das letzte mal eingeholt! Wollte gerade zusammen packen, da sehe ich eine Perücke an der Rolle! 
Dachte mir, och ich  werfe noch einmal kräftig aus ,Flussabwärts und kurbel wieder ein um die Schnur ordentlich aufzuspulen .
Gesagt getan! 
Hab mit einem Gewaltwurf die Schnur über einen risiegen Ast geschossen! 
Gut 40 Meter weiter hing dann die Pose im Baum 
Unter belustigten Blicken der Parkbesucher ,musste ich in den Baum Klettern die Montage befreien, mit dem Kescherstiel vom Ast heben  ........

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Und ein extra Petri an die deren Hände nach Fisch riechen durften.
> 
> Was geile Unterwasseraufnahmen! Ich hoffe du findest eine Möglichkeit diese heftige Struktur zu beangeln.
> 
> Auch ich war gestern Abend am Hausweiher.
> Wie immer an die selbe Stelle und Brot an den 12er Forellenhaken. Nach 10 Minuten die gewohnten Zupfer aber alles zu kurz und fein um einen Anhieb zu setzen. Pose raus geholt, Brot abgelutscht. Neue Punsh draufund das selbe Spiel. Dann Flocke versucht..... Kleine Kugel.... Ne Wurst um den Hakenschenkel geformt..... Immer das selbe. Nach knapp einer Stunde hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Vorfach ab und einen kleineren Haken montiert. Caster und Made dran und ab dafür. Bierchen geöffnet und kurz die Sonne genossen. Nach einer halben Stunde ohne zucken wollte ich meine Barschrute fertig machen und schauen ob eventuell eine der gepunkteten Freude Lust hat zu spielen. Köderbox aus der Tasche geholt und Blick aufs Wasser..... Was macht denn der Waggler da? Der schwimmt ja.... Anhieb in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, Fisch!
> Neue Caster und Made ran und ab. Ich stell die Rute gerade ab, da taucht der Waggler wieder kurz ab. Also Rute wieder in die Hand, nichts... Oh, doch. Die schwimmt ja schon wieder los. Anhieb, Fisch! Köder sehen gut aus, also wieder baden geschickt. Waggler landet, zuckt und schwimmt.... Wie geil ist das denn. Endlich mal richtig am fangen. Neue Köder dran und ab. Nichts. Rute abgelegt und mich wieder um die andere Rute gekümmert. GuFi ausgesucht, und vor dem Füßen den Lauf angeschaut..... Gefällt nicht. Also Wechsel. Beim drehen sehe ich im Augenwinkel den Waggler wie er ganz entspannt immer weiter nach links schwimmt.... Anhieb, Fisch!
> Irgendwann hatte sich das Vorfach um die Hauptschnur und den Waggler gewickelt. Nachdem ich das auseinander getüddelt hatte war das Spiel vorbei. Nur noch ganz feine Zupfer. Denke aber das lag daran das der Dreck der Bäume inzwischen auf meine Seite geschwommen ist. Da wo das Wasser frei war konnte man noch einiges an Aktivitäten sehen. Da es aber schon sehr dunkel war und langsam gefroren habe, habe ich eingepackt. Leider hab ich dabei die ganz feine Feederspitze zerbrochen. Doof wenn man nichts sieht und am falschen Ende der Schnur zieht....
> Insgesamt konnte ich 9 kleine Fische überreden frische Luft zu schnuppern. Das war meine bisher beste Runde. Die Größe hätte besser sein können, aber das ist zweitrangig!
> 
> Die Frösche waren auch fleißig!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344137
> Anhang anzeigen 344138
> Anhang anzeigen 344139
> Anhang anzeigen 344140
> Anhang anzeigen 344141
> Anhang anzeigen 344142


Dickes Petri-


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo von mir auch wieder ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren, mit Franzosentum oder ohne .
Es wird aber langsam echt anstrengend, nach einem WE ohne ins Ükel zu schauen alle Seiten nachzulesen 

Aber jetzt mein kleiner Angelbericht:
Am Samstag war die Donau eingeplant, ein Kollege aus dem Verein war so freundlich sich meiner zu erbarmen und ein paar Tricks zu zeigen. Also Punkt 8.00 Uhr an der Donau aufgeschlagen. Gerödel ausgeladen und ein einigermaßen sicheres Plätzchen am Packwerk gesucht. Dann endlich meine neue (gebrauchte) Black Magic in 4,20 ausgepackt und montiert. Da ich die neue Rolle erst heute hole, wurde die Ninja A 2500 montiert. Angelplatz in 55 m Entfernung gesucht, alles frei  wo man hängenbleiben kann und los geht's mit der Startfütterung. Dann einen 14er-Haken drann, 2 Maden drauf und los geht's...…. dachte ich jedenfalls.
Auf einmal frischte der Wind auf mit derben Böen, mit der 2 Unzen Spitze war keine Bisserkennung mehr möglich und der 60 gramm Futterkorb wanderte schneller als mir lieb war. Sch…. dachte ich mir was nun.
Mein Angelkollege hatte zum Glück sein ganzes Wettkampf-Tackle dabei, ich durfte mir eine Rute ausleihen, eine Browning Viper MK14 S (Wg 150) mit einer dicken 9600 Balzer Zammataro drauf. Also Schlaufenmontage neu geknüpft, ein 100 Gramm Bullet-Korb drauf und weiter gings. Damit war ein Angeln wieder möglich wobei selbst der Korb bei den Böen auf Wanderschaft. Aber mit so schwerem Gerät hab ich noch nie geangelt, also wollte ich es nicht übertreiben.
Und kurz darauf gab  es auch den ersten Biss, und was sollte es auch anderes sein, eine Grundel. Sogar eine Handlange, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, entschneidert ist entschneidert 
Nach zwei Stunden probierte ich mal den guten alten Dosenmais aus, den ich immer dabei habe. Also 1 Maiskorn + 2 Maden und raus damit. Was soll ich sagen, dass war die richtige Kombi,  der erste deutliche Biss. Anhieb und einholen, mit dem schwerem Gerät kann man es leider Drill nicht nennen und was soll ich sagen, meine erste Rußnase überhaupt 




Der Tag war auf jedem Fall schon mal gerettet.
Es folgten noch weitere Grundeln, ein kleineres Rotauge und dann noch ein schöner Nerfling mit knapp 24 cm.




Zwar noch weit entfernt von den Kloppern die drinn sein sollen, aber egal.
Um halb zwölf wurde dann eingepackt. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session an der Donau, hoffentlich dann mit weniger Wind.


----------



## phirania

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 344187
> 
> Alle Register gezogen dennoch geschneidert, ein Kollege der mit seinen Kindern am Tümpel war durfte immerhin einen Karpfen an der Kinderangel drillen. Immerhin konnte die kleine so einen Fisch sehen.
> Bitter waren Sätze wie "fangen wir jetzt einen Fisch Papa?", aber es war schön mit der Kleinen am Wasser. Meinen Frust müssen jetzt die Fische der Fulle ausbaden.


Ja so ist das,sind die kleinen einmal am Wasser ..
Sind sie nicht mehr zubremsen.
Beim nächstenmal klappt das dann.


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sooo von mir auch wieder ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren, mit Franzosentum oder ohne .
> Es wird aber langsam echt anstrengend, nach einem WE ohne ins Ükel zu schauen alle Seiten nachzulesen
> 
> Aber jetzt mein kleiner Angelbericht:
> Am Samstag war die Donau eingeplant, ein Kollege aus dem Verein war so freundlich sich meiner zu erbarmen und ein paar Tricks zu zeigen. Also Punkt 8.00 Uhr an der Donau aufgeschlagen. Gerödel ausgeladen und ein einigermaßen sicheres Plätzchen am Packwerk gesucht. Dann endlich meine neue (gebrauchte) Black Magic in 4,20 ausgepackt und montiert. Da ich die neue Rolle erst heute hole, wurde die Ninja A 2500 montiert. Angelplatz in 55 m Entfernung gesucht, alles frei  wo man hängenbleiben kann und los geht's mit der Startfütterung. Dann einen 14er-Haken drann, 2 Maden drauf und los geht's...…. dachte ich jedenfalls.
> Auf einmal frischte der Wind auf mit derben Böen, mit der 2 Unzen Spitze war keine Bisserkennung mehr möglich und der 60 gramm Futterkorb wanderte schneller als mir lieb war. Sch…. dachte ich mir was nun.
> Mein Angelkollege hatte zum Glück sein ganzes Wettkampf-Tackle dabei, ich durfte mir eine Rute ausleihen, eine Browning Viper MK14 S (Wg 150) mit einer dicken 9600 Balzer Zammataro drauf. Also Schlaufenmontage neu geknüpft, ein 100 Gramm Bullet-Korb drauf und weiter gings. Damit war ein Angeln wieder möglich wobei selbst der Korb bei den Böen auf Wanderschaft. Aber mit so schwerem Gerät hab ich noch nie geangelt, also wollte ich es nicht übertreiben.
> Und kurz darauf gab  es auch den ersten Biss, und was sollte es auch anderes sein, eine Grundel. Sogar eine Handlange, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, entschneidert ist entschneidert
> Nach zwei Stunden probierte ich mal den guten alten Dosenmais aus, den ich immer dabei habe. Also 1 Maiskorn + 2 Maden und raus damit. Was soll ich sagen, dass war die richtige Kombi,  der erste deutliche Biss. Anhieb und einholen, mit dem schwerem Gerät kann man es leider Drill nicht nennen und was soll ich sagen, meine erste Rußnase überhaupt
> Anhang anzeigen 344266
> 
> Der Tag war auf jedem Fall schon mal gerettet.
> Es folgten noch weitere Grundeln, ein kleineres Rotauge und dann noch ein schönes mit knapp 24 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 344267
> 
> Zwar noch weit entfernt von den Kloppern die drinn sein sollen, aber egal.
> Um halb zwölf wurde dann eingepackt. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session an der Donau, hoffentlich dann mit weniger Wind.


Auch Dir ein dickes Petri
Schöner Bericht.


----------



## phirania

jason 1 schrieb:


> Oh, da ist ja wieder einiges an diesem WE gelaufen.
> @Kochtopf Tut mir echt Leid, dass du deiner kleinen keinen Fisch präsentieren konntest. Ein bezauberndes Vater Tochter Bild.
> Weiterhin viel Petri.
> 
> @geomas Dickes Petri zum 50er Döbel. Ich freu mich für dich. Der Döbel fehlt mir auch noch auf der Liste. Die nahegelegene Diemel beherbergt sie. Aber den Diemel Jahresschein werde ich dieses Jahr nicht nehmen. Ich werde zwischen den Teichen und unserer Warme pendeln. Meine Zeit ist sehr begrenzt.
> 
> @Minimax Auch dir ein herzliches Petri zu den Döbelchen. Schöner unterhaltsamer Bericht.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter Petri heil mein Freund. Tolles Bild, wo du die Brasse uns zeigst. Und der liebe Ferdinand im Hintergrund rundet das Bild noch erheblich ab.
> 
> @Waller Michel Dickes Hechtpetri . Dann ging es dir heute so wie mir an den Teichen. Da hab ich doch einen 50er Hecht auf einem kleinen Stück Wurm gefangen. Ja, da ist man schon aufgeregt, wenn man mit dem dünnen Schnüren einen Esox an der Leine hat.
> 
> Ich war heute Abend mit meinem Sohn an den Teichen. Hab ihm immer von den Hechten erzählt, die ich immer so schnell an den Teichen gefangen habe. Er fragte mich, ob ich Lust hätte mal mit ihm da hin zu fahren. Merkte schon, er war heiß wie Frittenfett. Da hatte meine Frau natürlich nichts dagegen. Also bin ich mit ihm los. Sagte noch zu meiner Frau, in einer Stunde sind wir wieder da. Zwei, drei Hechte haben wir schnell gefangen.* Pustekuchen!!!* Nicht einen Biss auf der Spinnrute. Ständig die Köder gewechselt, aber nichts ging.  Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Ich musste feststellen, dass es auch hier solche und solche Tage gibt. Hier noch 2 Bilder vom Abend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will mal hoffen, dass ich keine Petris an irgendjemanden vergessen habe. Falls doch, ist das keine Absicht. Der Ükel rast von Zeit zu Zeit immer schneller. Da hat man einiges schnell überlesen. Wünsche euch eine schöne Wochee.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schönes Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe praktisch heute da angefangen, wo ich gestern aufgehört habe.
> Also wieder der kleine Fluß, an einer Stelle, die mir gestern wegen der Ufervegetation nicht zusagte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber ich hatte ja die zierliche Darent Valley 8ft Specialist als einzige Rute eingepackt.
> Das „Sleeve” ist superpraktisch, aber ganz minimal zu eng geschneidert. Es hat eine kleine Außentasche groß genug für ein paar Ersatzhaken, Hakenlöser, Schere, ein paar Ersatzbleie und so. An beiden Seiten sind Schlaufen zum Befestigen von Kescherstiel oder Banksticks angebracht.
> Ich habe die Rute aber am Wagen montiert und hab das Sleeve im Auto gelassen, weil der Weg zum Wasser kurz war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kletterpartie - da unten hab ich geangelt und Glück gehabt, nicht ins kühle Naß geschlittert zu sein. Bin eben ein Norddeutscher und keine Bergziege.
> 
> Anfangs gab es einen kleinen Plötz, dann einen gut 20cm kurzen Döbeling und am nächsten Swim wieder einen Plötz (gut 20cm, kräftige Farben).
> Beim nächsten Biß gings dann drunter und drüber - der Fisch hat sehr schnell Schnur von der Rolle genommen und war ratzbatz halb um eine kleine Kurve rum.
> Mit Müh und Not habe ich ihn dann zum mir bugsieren können, zum Glück war der Kescher in Reichweite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schöner Fisch und wat'n Kämpfer! 50cm und damit mein bislang größter Döbel.
> 
> Hab dann das Vorfach geprüft und siehe da: es war tatsächlich an den Wurzeln, wo der Döbel-Lümmel sich verstecken wollte, angeschubbert und ließ sich einfach so zerreißen.
> 
> Also Kaffee und Neumontage und weiter.
> 
> Hab nach einer gerade noch gutgegangenen Rutschpartie am steilen Hang beschlossen, etwas weiter in Richtung „Flachland” zu fahren und bin zum Wagen gelatscht.
> 
> Etwa einen Kilometer weiter gab es dann ebenfalls sehr schönen Dschungel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier und ein paar 100 Meter weiter konnte ich noch einen 42er und einen Mittdreißiger Döbel landen sowie zum Abschluß noch einen Mini.
> Nach mehreren Stunden Angelei war meine Konzentration dann den „Bach runtergegangen” - ich hab ein paar schlechte Würfe in Büsche und Bäume gemacht und war nicht mehr so ganz bei der Sache.
> 
> War ein schöner Tag.
> 
> 
> PS: alle Fische auf Brotflocke, als Haken diente heute ein 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power (fällt relativ klein aus). Am fixed Paternoster mit DS-Blei.


Schönes Gewässer..
Wunder schöner Bericht und schöne Fische.
Petri alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Anhieb und einholen, mit dem schwerem Gerät kann man es leider Drill nicht nennen und was soll ich sagen, meine erste Rußnase überhaupt
> ein kleineres Rotauge und dann noch ein schönes mit knapp 24 cm.


Also irgendwie passen deine Fischnamen und Fotos nicht  zusammen, das untere ist definitiv kein Standard-Rotauge, das obere sieht auch interessant aus.
Das kann anner Donau sehr leicht und vielseitig passieren ..


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sooo von mir auch wieder ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren, mit Franzosentum oder ohne .
> Es wird aber langsam echt anstrengend, nach einem WE ohne ins Ükel zu schauen alle Seiten nachzulesen
> 
> Aber jetzt mein kleiner Angelbericht:
> Am Samstag war die Donau eingeplant, ein Kollege aus dem Verein war so freundlich sich meiner zu erbarmen und ein paar Tricks zu zeigen. Also Punkt 8.00 Uhr an der Donau aufgeschlagen. Gerödel ausgeladen und ein einigermaßen sicheres Plätzchen am Packwerk gesucht. Dann endlich meine neue (gebrauchte) Black Magic in 4,20 ausgepackt und montiert. Da ich die neue Rolle erst heute hole, wurde die Ninja A 2500 montiert. Angelplatz in 55 m Entfernung gesucht, alles frei  wo man hängenbleiben kann und los geht's mit der Startfütterung. Dann einen 14er-Haken drann, 2 Maden drauf und los geht's...…. dachte ich jedenfalls.
> Auf einmal frischte der Wind auf mit derben Böen, mit der 2 Unzen Spitze war keine Bisserkennung mehr möglich und der 60 gramm Futterkorb wanderte schneller als mir lieb war. Sch…. dachte ich mir was nun.
> Mein Angelkollege hatte zum Glück sein ganzes Wettkampf-Tackle dabei, ich durfte mir eine Rute ausleihen, eine Browning Viper MK14 S (Wg 150) mit einer dicken 9600 Balzer Zammataro drauf. Also Schlaufenmontage neu geknüpft, ein 100 Gramm Bullet-Korb drauf und weiter gings. Damit war ein Angeln wieder möglich wobei selbst der Korb bei den Böen auf Wanderschaft. Aber mit so schwerem Gerät hab ich noch nie geangelt, also wollte ich es nicht übertreiben.
> Und kurz darauf gab  es auch den ersten Biss, und was sollte es auch anderes sein, eine Grundel. Sogar eine Handlange, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, entschneidert ist entschneidert
> Nach zwei Stunden probierte ich mal den guten alten Dosenmais aus, den ich immer dabei habe. Also 1 Maiskorn + 2 Maden und raus damit. Was soll ich sagen, dass war die richtige Kombi,  der erste deutliche Biss. Anhieb und einholen, mit dem schwerem Gerät kann man es leider Drill nicht nennen und was soll ich sagen, meine erste Rußnase überhaupt
> Anhang anzeigen 344266
> 
> Der Tag war auf jedem Fall schon mal gerettet.
> Es folgten noch weitere Grundeln, ein kleineres Rotauge und dann noch ein schönes mit knapp 24 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 344267
> 
> Zwar noch weit entfernt von den Kloppern die drinn sein sollen, aber egal.
> Um halb zwölf wurde dann eingepackt. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session an der Donau, hoffentlich dann mit weniger Wind.


Auch Dir ein dickes Petri...


----------



## Racklinger

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also irgendwie passen deine Fischnamen und Fotos nicht  zusammen, das untere ist definitiv kein Standard-Rotauge, das obere sieht auch interessant aus.
> Das kann anner Donau sehr leicht und vielseitig passieren ..


Rußnase oder Zährte war es auf jeden Fall, hatte den eindeutigen Knubbel als Nase und ein unterständiges Maul. Ist nur gar nicht so einfach mit den zappelnden Fischen ein gscheites Foto hinzubekommen.




Hier kann man es glaub ich besser erkennen.

Was soll das untere dann sein, ein endständiges Maul und einen flachen Körperbau hatte es auf jedem Fall. Gehe jetzt mal nicht von Döbel/Aland aus.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Racklinger schrieb:


> Was soll das untere dann sein, ein endständiges Maul und einen flachen Körperbau hatte es auf jedem Fall. Gehe jetzt mal nicht von Döbel/Aland aus.



Was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach gegen Nerfling?


----------



## Racklinger

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach gegen Nerfling?


Öhm hat der nicht einen eher torpedoförmigen Körper, so wie der Döbel auch?? 
Dass sollte jetzt kein Angriff sein @Nordlichtangler, ich lasse mich gern korrigieren bei der Fischbestimmung. Ich hätte es als Rotauge eingestuft


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

schau dir mal den Ansatz von Rücken- und Bauchflosse an und zähle die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie.

Das sind eindeutiger Bestimmungsmerkmale


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Moinsens !

Eindeutig eine Zährte / Rußnase


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Racklinger

Also gut, nach eingehendem Vergleichen mit Bildern von Google wir er nachträglich als Nerfling eingestuft. Das ist sogar noch besser, damit hatte ich zwei Fischpremieren 




Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die sich so ähnlich schauen....werde ich in Zukunft darauf achten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sooo von mir auch wieder ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren, mit Franzosentum oder ohne .
> Es wird aber langsam echt anstrengend, nach einem WE ohne ins Ükel zu schauen alle Seiten nachzulesen
> 
> Aber jetzt mein kleiner Angelbericht:
> Am Samstag war die Donau eingeplant, ein Kollege aus dem Verein war so freundlich sich meiner zu erbarmen und ein paar Tricks zu zeigen. Also Punkt 8.00 Uhr an der Donau aufgeschlagen. Gerödel ausgeladen und ein einigermaßen sicheres Plätzchen am Packwerk gesucht. Dann endlich meine neue (gebrauchte) Black Magic in 4,20 ausgepackt und montiert. Da ich die neue Rolle erst heute hole, wurde die Ninja A 2500 montiert. Angelplatz in 55 m Entfernung gesucht, alles frei  wo man hängenbleiben kann und los geht's mit der Startfütterung. Dann einen 14er-Haken drann, 2 Maden drauf und los geht's...…. dachte ich jedenfalls.
> Auf einmal frischte der Wind auf mit derben Böen, mit der 2 Unzen Spitze war keine Bisserkennung mehr möglich und der 60 gramm Futterkorb wanderte schneller als mir lieb war. Sch…. dachte ich mir was nun.
> Mein Angelkollege hatte zum Glück sein ganzes Wettkampf-Tackle dabei, ich durfte mir eine Rute ausleihen, eine Browning Viper MK14 S (Wg 150) mit einer dicken 9600 Balzer Zammataro drauf. Also Schlaufenmontage neu geknüpft, ein 100 Gramm Bullet-Korb drauf und weiter gings. Damit war ein Angeln wieder möglich wobei selbst der Korb bei den Böen auf Wanderschaft. Aber mit so schwerem Gerät hab ich noch nie geangelt, also wollte ich es nicht übertreiben.
> Und kurz darauf gab  es auch den ersten Biss, und was sollte es auch anderes sein, eine Grundel. Sogar eine Handlange, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, entschneidert ist entschneidert
> Nach zwei Stunden probierte ich mal den guten alten Dosenmais aus, den ich immer dabei habe. Also 1 Maiskorn + 2 Maden und raus damit. Was soll ich sagen, dass war die richtige Kombi,  der erste deutliche Biss. Anhieb und einholen, mit dem schwerem Gerät kann man es leider Drill nicht nennen und was soll ich sagen, meine erste Rußnase überhaupt
> Anhang anzeigen 344266
> 
> Der Tag war auf jedem Fall schon mal gerettet.
> Es folgten noch weitere Grundeln, ein kleineres Rotauge und dann noch ein schöner Nerfling mit knapp 24 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 344267
> 
> Zwar noch weit entfernt von den Kloppern die drinn sein sollen, aber egal.
> Um halb zwölf wurde dann eingepackt. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session an der Donau, hoffentlich dann mit weniger Wind.


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri ! Schöner Bericht 
Schöner Aland 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei der Zährte Rußnase habe ich zwei sehr differente Bilder gefunden, die gut die Spannbreite wiedergeben:


			http://www.fishbase.org/images/species/Vivim_u0.jpg
		



			http://www.fishbase.org/images/species/Vivim_u1.jpg
		


Mit der Jung- und Altform muss man sich eine ganze Menge vermerken.


----------



## Racklinger

Glaub ich gern, aber die charakteristische Nasenform war vorhanden, da denke ich ist die Bestimmung schon eindeutiger. Sorry dass man es auf den Fotos nicht so deutlich sieht, ich muss mir glaub ich wirklich so eine Abhakmatte mit Maßangabe zulegen


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Racklinger zu den Premierenfischen!
Große, schnellfließende Flüsse sind gar nix für mich, da muß ich mich irgendwann noch mal „coachen” lassen.


----------



## Racklinger

@geomas soooo schnellfließend ist die Donau bei mir gar nicht, 50 oder 60 gramm Speedkörbe bleiben normalerweise liegen. Es war nur dieser vermaledeite Wind, schon beim Wurf hatte ich glaub ich 15 m Schnurbogen .
War nicht mehr Feierlich, selbst mit einer 4 Unzen Spitze musste man die Bisse teilweise erraten.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese "Pellet-Gums" halten Brot ganz wunderbar am Haken... .
> Heute könnte ich ans wasser, weiß aber nicht wohin.
> Bei einem Pegel von 134 sind alle hundetauglichen Stellen völlig frei von Fisch.
> Irgendwie ahne ich schon einen sehr fischarmen Sommer auf mich zukommen...
> Euch allen wünsche ich einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag und bleibt gesund!



Danke, Dir/Euch auch einen guten Start in die Woche!

Und: wie meinen in Sachen Pellet-Gum??
Pellet-Gummis/diese Silikonbänder hab ich in vielen Größen, aber wie soll ich da ne Flocke drin befestigen? Einfach dehnen und Flocke rein?
Dann schneidet es ein und teilt das Brot, oder?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich drücke die Flocke um den Haken und ziehe ein-zwei Gummis drüber.
Funktioniert ganz gut, wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat und hält deutlich besser.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> @geomas soooo schnellfließend ist die Donau bei mir gar nicht, 50 oder 60 gramm Speedkörbe bleiben normalerweise liegen. Es war nur dieser vermaledeite Wind, schon beim Wurf hatte ich glaub ich 15 m Schnurbogen .
> War nicht mehr Feierlich, selbst mit einer 4 Unzen Spitze musste man die Bisse teilweise erraten.


Als @geomas auf der Stippermesse meine neuen Korum Madenkörbe mit 60gr angehoben hat hat er sich beinahe einen Bruch gehoben  für geo ist ein reissender Fluss etwas ganz anderes als für mich mit den Mittelgebirgsflüssen


----------



## geomas

Danke, rhinefisher! Werd ich probieren.

Auch mit anderen Haken (habe vom Prof schon einen guten Tipp bekommen) will ich noch etwas experimentieren.
„Gefühlt” sind meine zuletzt benutzten Haken alle zu klein für ne dicke Flocke. Deshalb ja auch meine Versuche mit mehreren Flockenscheiben am Haar + Quickstop.



ach ja, weils thematisch nicht gänzlich abwegig ist:






... ab etwa 4:25 sieht man eine ganz interessante Variante der Brotkrusten-Anköderung.
Wären Alande derzeit nicht auch möglicher Zielfisch für Dich, @rhinefisher ?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als @geomas auf der Stippermesse meine neuen Korum Madenkörbe mit 60gr angehoben hat hat er sich beinahe einen Bruch gehoben  für geo ist ein reissender Fluss etwas ganz anderes als für mich mit den Mittelgebirgsflüssen



Mein Rücken tut jetzt noch weh...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Wären Alande derzeit nicht auch möglicher Zielfisch für Dich, @rhinefisher ?



Klar - wenn ich wüsste wo ich die Fische finde bei diesem Niedrigwasser...
Die Anköderung in dem Vid ist eher nicht so meins; der Anhieb kommt nicht gut durch und man verkröngelt sich das Vorfach ganz furchtbar.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Georg ,dir selbstverständlich auch ein herzliches Petri !
> Mir gefällt dein Flüsschen auch ausgesprochen gut ! Aber die Logik sagt an so einem Fluss auf jeden Fall das man keine zentnerweise Fisch fängt ,weil die in so einem Flüsschen einfach nicht in extremen Mengen vorhanden sind!
> Das ist absolut normal, Du hast mit Gewissheit alles absolut richtig gemacht!
> Das ist ja gerade die Herausforderung dort etwas zu fangen, was glaubst du, wieviel Angler dort schneidern würden  ?
> 
> Mit der Konzentration hat man irgendwann!
> Letztens war ich an der Oker und hatte eigentlich die Rute schon das letzte mal eingeholt! Wollte gerade zusammen packen, da sehe ich eine Perücke an der Rolle!
> Dachte mir, och ich  werfe noch einmal kräftig aus ,Flussabwärts und kurbel wieder ein um die Schnur ordentlich aufzuspulen .
> Gesagt getan!
> Hab mit einem Gewaltwurf die Schnur über einen risiegen Ast geschossen!
> Gut 40 Meter weiter hing dann die Pose im Baum
> Unter belustigten Blicken der Parkbesucher ,musste ich in den Baum Klettern die Montage befreien, mit dem Kescherstiel vom Ast heben  ........
> 
> LG Michael


Du machst Sachen Michi.


----------



## Hering 58

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sooo von mir auch wieder ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren, mit Franzosentum oder ohne .
> Es wird aber langsam echt anstrengend, nach einem WE ohne ins Ükel zu schauen alle Seiten nachzulesen
> 
> Aber jetzt mein kleiner Angelbericht:
> Am Samstag war die Donau eingeplant, ein Kollege aus dem Verein war so freundlich sich meiner zu erbarmen und ein paar Tricks zu zeigen. Also Punkt 8.00 Uhr an der Donau aufgeschlagen. Gerödel ausgeladen und ein einigermaßen sicheres Plätzchen am Packwerk gesucht. Dann endlich meine neue (gebrauchte) Black Magic in 4,20 ausgepackt und montiert. Da ich die neue Rolle erst heute hole, wurde die Ninja A 2500 montiert. Angelplatz in 55 m Entfernung gesucht, alles frei  wo man hängenbleiben kann und los geht's mit der Startfütterung. Dann einen 14er-Haken drann, 2 Maden drauf und los geht's...…. dachte ich jedenfalls.
> Auf einmal frischte der Wind auf mit derben Böen, mit der 2 Unzen Spitze war keine Bisserkennung mehr möglich und der 60 gramm Futterkorb wanderte schneller als mir lieb war. Sch…. dachte ich mir was nun.
> Mein Angelkollege hatte zum Glück sein ganzes Wettkampf-Tackle dabei, ich durfte mir eine Rute ausleihen, eine Browning Viper MK14 S (Wg 150) mit einer dicken 9600 Balzer Zammataro drauf. Also Schlaufenmontage neu geknüpft, ein 100 Gramm Bullet-Korb drauf und weiter gings. Damit war ein Angeln wieder möglich wobei selbst der Korb bei den Böen auf Wanderschaft. Aber mit so schwerem Gerät hab ich noch nie geangelt, also wollte ich es nicht übertreiben.
> Und kurz darauf gab  es auch den ersten Biss, und was sollte es auch anderes sein, eine Grundel. Sogar eine Handlange, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, entschneidert ist entschneidert
> Nach zwei Stunden probierte ich mal den guten alten Dosenmais aus, den ich immer dabei habe. Also 1 Maiskorn + 2 Maden und raus damit. Was soll ich sagen, dass war die richtige Kombi,  der erste deutliche Biss. Anhieb und einholen, mit dem schwerem Gerät kann man es leider Drill nicht nennen und was soll ich sagen, meine erste Rußnase überhaupt
> Anhang anzeigen 344266
> 
> Der Tag war auf jedem Fall schon mal gerettet.
> Es folgten noch weitere Grundeln, ein kleineres Rotauge und dann noch ein schöner Nerfling mit knapp 24 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 344267
> 
> Zwar noch weit entfernt von den Kloppern die drinn sein sollen, aber egal.
> Um halb zwölf wurde dann eingepackt. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session an der Donau, hoffentlich dann mit weniger Wind.


 Dir ein dickes Petri netter Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - wenn ich wüsste wo ich die Fische finde bei diesem Niedrigwasser...


Dann musst du sie wohl suchen, dann weisst du es 

Zu gestern: im Stuhl eingepennt (Sonne war sooo behaglich und Kind soooo anstrengend), wach geworden von der Kälte als es dunkel war, Rotwürmer waren ab, schnatternd heimgefahren


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Racklinger 

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Unterscheidung leicht gemacht: 

Dicke große "dunkle bis Schwarze" Nase ----> Rußnase / Zährte
Scharfkantiges Maul wie mit dem Messer geschitten und dann Verhornt ----> Nase / Essling 

Dicker großer Kopf und drehrunder Körper ---> Aitel /Döbel
Viele Schuppen und eher Flacher Körperbau ---> Nerfling / Aland


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Racklinger !
Tolle Fische und ein schön geschriebener Bericht. 
Ich glaube fast, wir brauchen in Zukunft immer bessere Strategien gegen den fuc...g Wind. Selbst am 3ha Vereinstümpel sind Futterkörbe oder Bleie von 30g immer wieder zu wenig, das ist doch nicht mehr normal. Protest!


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Racklinger !
> Tolle Fische und ein schön geschriebener Bericht.
> Ich glaube fast, wir brauchen in Zukunft immer bessere Strategien gegen den fuc...g Wind. Selbst am 3ha Vereinstümpel sind Futterkörbe oder Bleie von 30g immer wieder zu wenig, das ist doch nicht mehr normal. Protest!


Spitze unter Wasser und Schnur einkurbeln bis Schnur unter Wasser ist und möglichst nah über Wasseroberfläche die Spitze dann ausrichten


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, normalerweise schon. Bei dem böigen Wind, wie er in den vergangenen Wochen oft geblasen hat, hat die Oberflächenströmung trotzdem einen fetten Schnurbogen fabriziert und den Korb vom Platz gezogen. Nötig gewesen wären wohl so 100g+ und eine dicke 4 oder 5 oz Spitze...


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, normalerweise schon. Bei dem böigen Wind, wie er in den vergangenen Wochen oft geblasen hat, hat die Oberflächenströmung trotzdem einen fetten Schnurbogen fabriziert und den Korb vom Platz gezogen. Nötig gewesen wären wohl so 100g+ und eine dicke 4 oder 5 oz Spitze...


Angelst du mit Geflecht?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, normalerweise schon. Bei dem böigen Wind, wie er in den vergangenen Wochen oft geblasen hat, hat die Oberflächenströmung trotzdem einen fetten Schnurbogen fabriziert und den Korb vom Platz gezogen. Nötig gewesen wären wohl so 100g+ und eine dicke 4 oder 5 oz Spitze...



Das kann ich mir bei einem stehenden Gewässer nur schwerlich vorstellen. Dann müßte das Gewässer schon deutlich größer sein und die Montage auch sehr weit draußen liegen.


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Angelst du mit Geflecht?


Nein, 0,20er oder 0,18 Mono.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nein, 0,20er oder 0,18 Mono.


Dann wundert mich der Schnurbogen wenn du die Schnur unter Wasser ziehst. Wenn es wirklich hart ist ist meine Rutenspitze unter Wasser. Ist auf Dauer ähnlich bequem wie aufgestellte Ruten


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir bei einem stehenden Gewässer nur schwerlich vorstellen. Dann müßte das Gewässer schon deutlich größer sein und die Montage auch sehr weit draußen liegen.


Ich habe es an Seen schon erlebt, dass selbst 50-60 gr. Bleie nicht liegen blieben. Oberflächlich zieht eine satte windverusachte Strömung von West nach Ost und am Grund hat man eine gegenläufige Unterströmung. Durch beide Schichten muss die Schnur und es zerrt in alle Richtungen. Wenn da noch die Unterwasserlandschaft dazu passt, meinst du, du angelst an einem größeren Fluss.


----------



## Mescalero

Genau so. Ich habe auch kein generelles Problem damit; wenn es stürmt, nehme ich eben keine Feeder oder bleibe ganz und gar zu Hause und trinke Pfefferminztee. 
Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass stürmischer Wind und fiese Böen (gefühlt) immer häufiger auftreten und die Ausrüstung eben entsprechend angepasst werden muss.


----------



## Andal

Außer beim Fischen ist Wind aus der verkehrten Richtung nur beim Radfahren schlimmer!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann musst du sie wohl suchen, dann weisst du es



Wenn das so einfach wäre... .
Leider sind die Buhnenfelder ziehmlich leergelaufen, weshalb die Alande nur im Hauptstrom unterwegs sind und sich nur sehr schwer anzufüttern lassen.
Normalerweise ist es keine ganz schlechte Idee, einige Scheiben zerkleinertes Toastbrot durch die Buhnenfelder treiben zu lassen und wenn sich nix tut, zur nächsten Buhne weiter zu wandern. Hat man die Fische erst entdeckt, ist das fangen nicht so schwierig...


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wäre... .
> Leider sind die Buhnenfelder ziehmlich leergelaufen, weshalb die Alande nur im Hauptstrom unterwegs sind und sich nur sehr schwer anzufüttern lassen.
> Normalerweise ist es keine ganz schlechte Idee, einige Scheiben zerkleinertes Toastbrot durch die Buhnenfelder treiben zu lassen und wenn sich nix tut, zur nächsten Buhne weiter zu wandern. Hat man die Fische erst entdeckt, ist das fangen nicht so schwierig...


Dann nehm ganze Brote, Leine durch, Findling dranbinden und tadaaa


----------



## rhinefisher

Kürzlich erst nen 100l Zwiebelsack mit Toast und Kleie befüllt und versenkt - Mann war das ein Reinfall...


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kürzlich erst nen 100l Zwiebelsack mit Toast und Kleie befüllt und versenkt - Mann war das ein Reinfall...


Solche Berichte liest man hier nie


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kürzlich erst nen 100l Zwiebelsack mit Toast und Kleie befüllt und versenkt - Mann war das ein Reinfall...


Dieses Methode hat an kleineren Flüsschen immer gut funktioniert. Am Rhein würde ich mir das aber auch zwicken.


----------



## geomas

So, für 2 Stunden oder etwas mehr gehts noch mal an die eher brackige Unterwarnow.
Mit der Picker - heute ist mal wieder die billige Silstar dran.


----------



## Andal

Sooo... dann werde ich jetzt mal beinharte Vermummung herstellen und etwas einkaufen gehen. Morgen im ersten Büchsenlicht an den Fluss und schauen, was so mit FF und Kichererbsen gehen will.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Solche Berichte liest man hier nie



Mit solchem Totalversagen geht man nicht gerne hausieren....


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Methode hat an kleineren Flüsschen immer gut funktioniert. Am Rhein würde ich mir das aber auch zwicken.



Ja schon, aber das war in einer Bucht mit halbwegs geschlossener Strömung und ich wollte mal sehen was noch drin ist im Bach.
Das funktioniert in dieser Buhne ganz gut - es trieb Stundenlang Futter im Kreis.
Nur waren absolut keine Fische zu sehen, was früher (ja ja - ich weiß...) ganz anders war - da war die selbe Stelle nach einer solchen Aktion schwarz vor Fisch.
Das ist einfach nur noch sehr Traurig....


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nur waren absolut keine Fische zu sehen, was früher (ja ja - ich weiß...) ganz anders war - da war die selbe Stelle nach einer solchen Aktion schwarz vor Fisch.
> Das ist einfach nur noch sehr Traurig....


Die halten halt 1,5 - 2 m Sicherheitsabstand und tragen Mund/Nasenschutz...... dann wird sähr schwär!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, für 2 Stunden oder etwas mehr gehts noch mal an die eher brackige Unterwarnow.
> Mit der Picker - heute ist mal wieder die billige Silstar dran.


Viel Erfolg und hole was raus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber das war in einer Bucht mit halbwegs geschlossener Strömung und ich wollte mal sehen was noch drin ist im Bach.
> Das funktioniert in dieser Buhne ganz gut - es trieb Stundenlang Futter im Kreis.
> Nur waren absolut keine Fische zu sehen, was früher (ja ja - ich weiß...) ganz anders war - da war die selbe Stelle nach einer solchen Aktion schwarz vor Fisch.
> Das ist einfach nur noch sehr Traurig....



Das ist auch aktuell an der Mittelelbe nicht viel anders...es kommt einfach kein Wasser mehr von oben, hier wird wieder alles austrocknen.
Viele kleinere Gewässer haben bereits jetzt im April schon nur noch z.T. halbe Wassserstände wie üblich.


----------



## Kauli11

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit ihrem Kopf in meinen Körper habe ich übrigens geheiratet


Vielleicht hättest du sonst garnicht geheiratet?


----------



## Kochtopf

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du sonst garnicht geheiratet?


Du meinst ich war FSME Fall?  beim Thema heiraten halte ich es wie Opa Topf: "Junge, ob du heiratest oder nicht- du wirst es bereuen"


----------



## Kauli11

Ich kenne einen Opa,der sagte immer:" Junge sei helle, bleib Junggeselle " 
Ob das immer passt, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du meinst ich war FSME Fall?  beim Thema heiraten halte ich es wie Opa Topf: "Junge, ob du heiratest oder nicht- du wirst es bereuen"


Opa Topf ist ein weiser Mann! Der kennt offensichtlich das Leben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Opa Topf ist ein weiser Mann! Der kennt offensichtlich das Leben.


Er war der weiseste Mann den ich je kennenlernen durfte tatsächlich und hatte ein sehr bewegtes Leben. Insofern hast du ins schwarze getroffen


----------



## Tricast

Füüüsch, Füüüsch hätte ich gerne geschrieben aber es war nixxxx. Zwei kleine Barsche und selbst Frau Hübner hatte nur 4 Winzlinge. Dafür war das Frühstück am Wasser aber ein Genuß und am Nachmittag gab es selbstgemachte Sahnetorte mit Himbeeren, so wie ich sie gerne mag. Aber für einen langen Tag am Wasser von 6:00 bis 17:00 ist das schon eine magere Ausbeute. Die Fischies wollten heute einfach nicht sagte Frau Hübner, und die muß es wissen. Ich habe mit Brot und 8er Haken vor den Füßen geangelt und Susanne hat gefeedert. Ein Pinkie auf 18er Haken und die Fische haben dort unten gestanden und sich gedacht: Lass die man ruhig machen.

Liebe Grüße und ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger und Nichtfänger
Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ..........?  *beim Thema heiraten* halte ich es wie Opa Topf: "Junge, ob du heiratest oder nicht- du wirst es bereuen"




Ich hab da von verschiedenen Opas unterschiedliche Ansichten gehört.....
Das ging von "Lieber 'n Auge verlieren!" bis "Besser als selbst kochen."


----------



## Hering 58

Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - schade, daß es bei Euch nicht so lief. Aber offenbar dennoch ein schöner Tag, so interpretiere ich Deinen Bericht, Heinz und sende Glückwünsche.

Bei mir lief es am Fluß nebenan auch zäher als zuletzt üblich, auf Breadpunch am 6er Gama Circle Power (der mir gestern ja dicken Fisch brachte) gab es die höchstmögliche einstellige Zahl an Plötz und drei Güstern.
Ich werde hier demnächst auch mal kleinere Haken und kleine Punch-Scheibchen testen sowie krabbelnde Köder an der Matchrute oder Stippe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann Petri Heil, Georg und allen anderen die draußen waren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ein Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages! 

Mit dem Schnurbogen Unterwasser ziehen mach ich auch so wie @Kochtopf es beschrieben hat ! Außerdem kann man sich eine Sprühflasche nehme mit Wasser und einen Schuss Spüli das in ein Tuch sprühen und die Schnur durchgleiten lassen! 
Die Schnur auf der Rolle auch kurz einsprühen und Ruhe ist !

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

@Tricast 
@geomas 
Petri Heil, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich war heute auch wieder am Wasser dort an der Abzweigung an Unserem großen See in Sonnenberg !
Insgesamt wurden es 7 Rotaugen 1 kleine Brasse und 1 Barsch! 
Alles nix besonderes aber es war schönes Wetter, hatte Besuch von einem Angelkameraden und es war ein sehr schöner und kurzweiliger Tag !


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ein Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages!
> 
> Mit dem Schnurbogen Unterwasser ziehen mach ich auch so wie @Kochtopf es beschrieben hat ! Außerdem kann man sich eine Sprühflasche nehme mit Wasser und einen Schuss Spüli das in ein Tuch sprühen und die Schnur durchgleiten lassen!
> Die Schnur auf der Rolle auch kurz einsprühen und Ruhe ist !
> 
> LG Michael



Da fällt mir doch sofort mein Lieblingsmatchangelvideo ein:





Dickie Carr, legendärer Matchangler, hat die Schnurentfettung gleich in den Rutenhalter eingebaut.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Waller Michel !
Worauf hat das Bärschlein gebissen, Made?


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch wieder am Wasser dort an der Abzweigung an Unserem großen See in Sonnenberg !
> Insgesamt wurden es 7 Rotaugen 1 kleine Brasse und 1 Barsch!
> Alles nix besonderes aber es war schönes Wetter, hatte Besuch von einem Angelkameraden und es war ein sehr schöner und kurzweiliger Tag !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344325
> Anhang anzeigen 344326
> Anhang anzeigen 344327
> Anhang anzeigen 344328
> Anhang anzeigen 344329


Petri Michi ,schöne Bilder sind das.


----------



## geomas

#handtuch

Kleine Fische, die direkt zurückgehen sollen, greife ich beim/zum Hakenlösen mit der nassen linken Hand. 
Bei (kleinen) Kammschuppern kenne ich die Methode, sie mit einem feuchten Geschirrhandtuch zu greifen beim Hakenlösen.

Ist die Handtuchnutzung bei kleinen Fischen mit Rundschuppen nicht tendenziell schleimhautschädigend?
Ich will hier keine Diskussion aufmachen aus verschiedenen Gründen - ist nur so ne Art Denkanstoß.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Michi ,schöne Bilder sind das.


Vielen Dank Hartmut ,die Fische waren nix besonderes, war aber nicht langweilig 
Die Ecke dort ist aber recht schön


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> #handtuch
> 
> Kleine Fische, die direkt zurückgehen sollen, greife ich beim/zum Hakenlösen mit der nassen linken Hand.
> Bei (kleinen) Kammschuppern kenne ich die Methode, sie mit einem feuchten Geschirrhandtuch zu greifen beim Hakenlösen.
> 
> Ist die Handtuchnutzung bei kleinen Fischen mit Rundschuppen nicht tendenziell schleimhautschädigend?
> Ich will hier keine Diskussion aufmachen aus verschiedenen Gründen - ist nur so ne Art Denkanstoß.



Ich meist auch! 
Aber nicht kurz vor dem 1 Mai !
Das Handtuch war aber nass und der Fisch nicht damit gegriffen nur draufgelegt !
Aber Recht hast du! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Hartmut ,die Fische waren nix besonderes, war aber nicht langweilig
> Die Ecke dort ist aber recht schön
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344330
> Anhang anzeigen 344331
> Anhang anzeigen 344332


Sieht aber auch schön aus deine Ecke,und dein Schoßhund.


----------



## geomas

@Waller Michel - Hast Dir ne sehr schöne Ecke zum Angeln ausgesucht - sieht wirklich sehr idyllisch aus.

Bei uns gehts jetzt richtig los mit Wassersportlern aller Art, nur geführte Paddeltouren und Drachenboot-Training finden „Corona sei Dank” derzeit nicht statt.
Aber hey - der Fluß ist ja für alle da und mit etwas Rücksichtnahme ist das Gewässer ja auch groß genug.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Waller Michel - Hast Dir ne sehr schöne Ecke zum Angeln ausgesucht - sieht wirklich sehr idyllisch aus.
> 
> Bei uns gehts jetzt richtig los mit Wassersportlern aller Art, nur geführte Paddeltouren und Drachenboot-Training finden „Corona sei Dank” derzeit nicht statt.
> Aber hey - der Fluß ist ja für alle da und mit etwas Rücksichtnahme ist das Gewässer ja auch groß genug.


Das ist zum Glück das Eigentum vom Klub ,da dürfen keine Wassersportler drauf 
Nur am MLK und der Oker haben wir das Problem auch !
Aber wir haben zum Glück ganz viel Eigentum 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #handtuch
> 
> Kleine Fische, die direkt zurückgehen sollen, greife ich beim/zum Hakenlösen mit der nassen linken Hand.
> Bei (kleinen) Kammschuppern kenne ich die Methode, sie mit einem feuchten Geschirrhandtuch zu greifen beim Hakenlösen.
> 
> Ist die Handtuchnutzung bei kleinen Fischen mit Rundschuppen nicht tendenziell schleimhautschädigend?
> Ich will hier keine Diskussion aufmachen aus verschiedenen Gründen - ist nur so ne Art Denkanstoß.


Bei trockenen Handtüchern halte ich es schon für bedenklich!


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Hartmut ,die Fische waren nix besonderes, war aber nicht langweilig
> Die Ecke dort ist aber recht schön
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344330
> Anhang anzeigen 344331
> Anhang anzeigen 344332


So ein Hundeleben ist schon echt schwer!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #handtuch
> 
> Kleine Fische, die direkt zurückgehen sollen, greife ich beim/zum Hakenlösen mit der nassen linken Hand.
> Bei (kleinen) Kammschuppern kenne ich die Methode, sie mit einem feuchten Geschirrhandtuch zu greifen beim Hakenlösen.
> 
> Ist die Handtuchnutzung bei kleinen Fischen mit Rundschuppen nicht tendenziell schleimhautschädigend?
> Ich will hier keine Diskussion aufmachen aus verschiedenen Gründen - ist nur so ne Art Denkanstoß.


Ich es bei kammschuppern nicht genau so ungesund für die Schleimhaut?
Egal ob gross oder klein ich mach die Hände am Kescher feucht, entferne den Haken, prüfe das Mindestmaß und entscheide währenddessen und anhand dessen ob der Fisch die Lichtung am Ende des Pfades erreicht hat oder wieder schwimmen geht, ein Geschirrhandtuch habe ich dabei wenn es auf Aal geht um der Schlange Herr zu werden


----------



## geomas

Die Nutzung eines nassen/feuchten Geschirrhandtuchs beim Barscheln praktizierte ein Bekannter, mit dem ich letztes Jahr in den Schären war.
So war das mit „kenne ich” gemeint.
In der Tat fühlen sich Flußbarsche ja fast „trocken” an verglichen mit den typischen Cypriniden, mit denen ich es sonst zu tun habe.
Wenn der Kescher benutzt wird greife ich den Fisch bevorzugt durch das/mit dem Netz.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch sofort mein Lieblingsmatchangelvideo ein:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickie Carr, legendärer Matchangler, hat die Schnurentfettung gleich in den Rutenhalter eingebaut.


Lovely, beautiful, here we go! Tolles Video!
Die Stelle kenne ich sogar ganz gut, mit unseren Bächen kann der Kanal nicht so richtig mithalten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ein nasses in Weichspüler gewaschenes Frottehandtuch verursacht weniger Schaden *als ein rauhes Geschirrhandtuch am Fisch .
wenn man den Fisch damit nicht fest greift nur drauflegt ist das nicht sooo schlimm! 
Bei Aal nehme ich aber auch ein Geschirrhandtuch, das hält den Aal besser. 
Bei Barschen ist nur doof wenn sie den Haken zu tief geschluckt haben, dann braucht man manchmal auch etwas Halt zum Haken entfernen !

LG *


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich persönlich sträube mich davor Spüli o.ä. (und sei es in geringen Mengen) ins Gewässer einzubringen, höchstwahrscheinlich albern, vor allem wenn man Biospüli wie ecover oder Frosch benutzt aber ich fühle mich damit nicht wohl.
Wäre Spiritus nicht eine Umweltfreundlicher Alternative oder greift er die Schnur an?


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Lovely, beautiful, here we go! Tolles Video!
> Die Stelle kenne ich sogar ganz gut, mit unseren Bächen kann der Kanal nicht so richtig mithalten.



Ich habe das Video sicher 6 oder 7 Mal gesehen, kann mich immer noch an der Art und dem speziellen Humor des Protagonisten erfreuen.
Das erklärt im Umkehrschluß vielleicht, warum ich viele aktuelle Filmchen auf Youtube so gar nicht mag.
Schön, daß Dir der klassische Film auch gefällt.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sträube mich davor Spüli o.ä. (und sei es in geringen Mengen) ins Gewässer einzubringen, höchstwahrscheinlich albern, vor allem wenn man Biospüli wie ecover oder Frosch benutzt aber ich fühle mich damit nicht wohl.
> Wäre Spiritus nicht eine Umweltfreundlicher Alternative oder greift er die Schnur an?



Mit Chemie wie Spülmittel fühle ich mich auch nicht wohl am Wasser.
Die Methode Dickie Carr ist vermutlich weit weniger schädigend für die Umwelt als viele Alltagshandlungen, hoffe und vermute ich.
Probiert hab ich es bislang nie. Zu Spiritus kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei einem Alkoholgehalt des Spirituses von über 90 % sollte durch die Verdunstung nichts ins Wasser kommen. Und da ja nur mit einem Lappen die fettigen Bestandteile auf der Schnur abgewischt werden dürte der Schnur auch kaum was passieren. Ist aber auch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ein nasses in Weichspüler gewaschenes Frottehandtuch verursacht weniger Schaden *als ein rauhes Geschirrhandtuch am Fisch .
> wenn man den Fisch damit nicht fest greift nur drauflegt ist das nicht sooo schlimm!
> Bei Aal nehme ich aber auch ein Geschirrhandtuch, das hält den Aal besser.
> Bei Barschen ist nur doof wenn sie den Haken zu tief geschluckt haben, dann braucht man manchmal auch etwas Halt zum Haken entfernen !
> 
> LG *


Wenn Barsche den Haken zu tief geschluckt haben hilft nur ein Schlag auf die Nuss und ein Stich ins Herz oder ein Schnitt bei den Kiemen. Habe schon genug Barsche nach dem Releaseb nach so einer OP an der Oberfläche verrecken sehen. Wenn ich weiss dass Kleinbarsche am Platz sind nehme ich keine Würmer als Köder, das ist zwar keine 100%ige Garantie aber wo gibt es die schon beim angeln?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe meistens meinen alten 35ltr Eimer mit für Getränke, Suesses und Sonstiges. Am Wasser kommen  dann ca 15 ltr Wasser rein, und wenn dann ein kleiner gebissen hat hebe ich ihn in den Eimer und dort wird er enthakt. Grosse werden im Kescher vom Haken befreit und dann in den Setzkescher weiterbefoerdert. Tuch nehme ich nur um danach die Hände zu trocknen.


----------



## geomas

Die kleinen Gierschlunde (Gierschlünde???*) sind Grund dafür, warum ich so selten mit Wurm angele.
Letztlich sind die doch deutlich empfindlicher, als es ihr rustikales Aussehen und rabiates Auftreten vermuten läßt.


*) dürfte klar sein: ich meine den Flußbarsch


----------



## Andal

Mein Vater hat mir anno dunnemals beigebracht, wie man "Bürschlinge" so anpackt, dass es bei beiden nicht "aua" macht.

Damals habe ich die allgegenwärtigen etwas mehr als fingerlangen Bürschlinge und ausgewachsene Barsche für eigene Arten gehalten, wobei ich jede Wette gehalten hätte, das es Barsche bei uns in Südbayern nicht gibt, weil sich nie einer mit mehr als 20 cm sehen lies.


----------



## Hecht100+

Georg, nicht nur die kleinen. Wenn so ein 50er Barsch richtig schluckt, dann ist ein 5/0 Drilling nicht mehr im Maul zu finden, komplett im Schlund verschwunden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat mir anno dunnemals beigebracht, wie man "Bürschlinge" so anpackt, dass es bei beiden nicht "aua" macht.
> 
> Damals habe ich die allgegenwärtigen etwas mehr als fingerlangen Bürschlinge und ausgewachsene Barsche für eigene Arten gehalten, wobei ich jede Wette gehalten hätte, das es Barsche bei uns in Südbayern nicht gibt, weil sich nie einer mit mehr als 20 cm sehen lies.


Ich habe mich Bislang ein- oder zweimal am (Kaul-)Barsch gestochen, seither greife ich eher hinten bzw von unten (ihr versteht wie ich meine?), das war relativ unangenehm. An meiner Strecke gibt es nicht viele und an dem Teichen ebenso. Was ich eigentlich Schade finde, die Seargents sind tolle Fische aber, aus meiner Sicht, eigentlich nur mit den geachteten Techniken (Spinngfischen) halbwegs sinnvoll zu fangen, wenn man keine Fingerlinge abklopfen möchte.
Das Lob ich mir meine Döbel, bislang waren alle perfekt im Mundwinkel oder wenigsten in der Lippe gehakt und das lösen des Hakens war immer problemlos.
Sollte man bei der genommenen Ködergröße bzw beim "katholischen Appetit" und der Schnutte (nordhessisch für Mund) eigentlich nicht erwarten


----------



## geomas

Na, der letzte Tiefschlucker ist zum Glück ne Weile her. Beim Friedfischen hab ich damit auch selten Probleme.
Was micht zuletzt wirklich erstaunt hat, war die Tatsache, daß viele vergleichsweise kleine Fische sich relativ große Köder incl. großer Haken reingezogen haben.
Jahreszeitlich bedingte Gier? Hatte einige Ukelei auf Brotflocke am 8er Haken, viele kleine Plötz und Güstern auf 6er und 8er Haken.

Wenn ich die Minis über Hakengröße aussortieren wollte, müßte ich mit 1er oder 1/0er Haken auf halbwegs anständig große Plötz oder Döbel angeln.
Im Ernst - habe vorhin gerade nach dünndrahtigen 1er Haken gesucht.


----------



## Andal

Beim reinen und gezielten Barschfischen habe ich mir angewöhnt, nicht mehr anzuschlagen, sondern sie "in die Schnur schwimmen" zu lassen. Dadurch zieht man den Haken etwas höher, bevor der richtig greift.  Produziert zwar etwas mehr Fehlbisse, aber auch deutlich weniger tief im Schlund sitzende Haken. Oder man benützt gleich Kreishaken, wenn man mit Würmern unterwegs ist. Leider sind grad die kleineren Größen bei den Circles etwas teuer und rar im Angebot.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Beim reinen und gezielten Barschfischen habe ich mir angewöhnt, nicht mehr anzuschlagen, sondern sie "in die Schnur schwimmen" zu lassen. Dadurch zieht man den Haken etwas höher, bevor der richtig greift.  Produziert zwar etwas mehr Fehlbisse, aber auch deutlich weniger tief im Schlund sitzende Haken. Oder man benützt gleich Kreishaken, wenn man mit Würmern unterwegs ist. Leider sind grad die kleineren Größen bei den Circles etwas teuer und rar im Angebot.



Hab noch 4er Mustad Demon Circle Fine (#39951, neben 8er ound 12ern). Vielleicht teste ich die mal an mit Wurm. 
Die zuletzt benutzten Gamakatsu Circle Power (6er) sind recht zierlich, hatte heute etliche handlange Plötz damit.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Na, der letzte Tiefschlucker ist zum Glück ne Weile her. Beim Friedfischen hab ich damit auch selten Probleme.
> Was micht zuletzt wirklich erstaunt hat, war die Tatsache, daß viele vergleichsweise kleine Fische sich relativ große Köder incl. großer Haken reingezogen haben.
> Jahreszeitlich bedingte Gier? Hatte einige Ukelei auf Brotflocke am 8er Haken, viele kleine Plötz und Güstern auf 6er und 8er Haken.
> 
> Wenn ich die Minis über Hakengröße aussortieren wollte, müßte ich mit 1er oder 1/0er Haken auf halbwegs anständig große Plötz oder Döbel angeln.
> Im Ernst - habe vorhin gerade nach dünndrahtigen 1er Haken gesucht.


Einer der kleinsten Döbel die ich je fing hat sich nen Tauwurm am Zweierhaken so reingezimmert, dass er am Auge raus kam. Ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche


----------



## geomas

Mein kleinster Döbel kam neulich auf Flocke am 8er Haken (Foto war ja drin). 
Und um Deinen vorherigen Beitrag aufzugreifen: ja, dankenswerterweise lassen sich Döbel fast immer gut vom Haken befreien, so meine limitierte Erfahrung.



Gute Nacht, liebe Leute!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Hab noch 4er Mustad Demon Circle Fine (#39951, neben 8er ound 12ern). Vielleicht teste ich die mal an mit Wurm.
> Die zuletzt benutzten Gamakatsu Circle Power (6er) sind recht zierlich, hatte heute etliche handlange Plötz damit.


Kreishaken am besten nach eigener Inaugenscheinnahme kaufen - sie fallen einfach deutlich kleiner aus, b.z.w. haben eine kleinere Funktiongröße, wie normale Haken. Ein 8er Circle ist schon sehr klein!


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Die kleinen Gierschlunde (Gierschlünde???*) sind Grund dafür, warum ich so selten mit Wurm angele.
> Letztlich sind die doch deutlich empfindlicher, als es ihr rustikales Aussehen und rabiates Auftreten vermuten läßt.
> 
> 
> *) dürfte klar sein: ich meine den Flußbarsch


Anscheinend trifft das auch auf andere Fische zu, zumindest herrscht seit diesem Jahr am Salmonidenbach unseres Vereins Wurmverbot. In der Vergangenheit wurden wohl massig kleine Forellen mit Würmern an großen Haken verangelt. Klar, so einen Wurm wollen die komplett reinzutschen, egal wie groß er ist, und dann ist der Haken schnell mit geschluckt.
Die alten Hasen haben dafür nicht immer Verständnis, erst am Wochenende erzählte mir einer, dass er das für großen Quatsch halte. Es würde völlig reichen, den Widerhaken anzudrücken...


----------



## Orothred

Gestern im Angelladen für nen Zehner ne 5m-Stippe eingepackt und direkt an den See damit. Feine 2g-Pose dran, kleiner Haken, Maden bzw. Mais im Wechsel.....und Bisse im Minutentakt. Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Mini-Brassen, Barsche und ne Laube. Direkt als erstes kam diese schöne Rotfeder ans Band:







Ist ja ne ganz spaßige Angelei mit der Stippe


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Barsche den Haken zu tief geschluckt haben hilft nur ein Schlag auf die Nuss und ein Stich ins Herz oder ein Schnitt bei den Kiemen. Habe schon genug Barsche nach dem Releaseb nach so einer OP an der Oberfläche verrecken sehen. Wenn ich weiss dass Kleinbarsche am Platz sind nehme ich keine Würmer als Köder, das ist zwar keine 100%ige Garantie aber wo gibt es die schon beim angeln?


Hast ja Recht vom Prinzip her ,aber manchmal gelingt es einem doch noch den Haken raus zu bringen, so das der Fisch es überlebt ! Hatte ich gerade gestern da dachte ich auch erst ,kaxxxxe ! Zu tief geschluckt. ....aber der Haken ging dann doch noch raus und der Barsch ist ganz schnell weggeschwommen !
Wenn aber gleich das Blut läuft mach ich das auch so !

Mit dem Spüli hast du auch Recht aber ich rede da wirklich nur von einem Tröpfchen um die Schnur zu entfetten !
Hab ich im Wasser noch nie eine Reaktion erkennen können wie Schaum oder Blasen !
Kann man wirklich machen, hat früher aber die gleichen Bedenken! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Georg, nicht nur die kleinen. Wenn so ein 50er Barsch richtig schluckt, dann ist ein 5/0 Drilling nicht mehr im Maul zu finden, komplett im Schlund verschwunden.


Das ist selbst bei den größten Zander so !
Wenn der Köder sehr tief hängt ,wirds knapp! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Orothred schrieb:


> Gestern im Angelladen für nen Zehner ne 5m-Stipp eingepackt und direkt an den See damit. Feine 2g-Pose dran, kleiner Haken, Maden bzw. Mais im Wechsel.....und Bisse im Minutentakt. Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Mini-Brassen, Barsche und ne Laube. Direkt als erstes kam diese schöne Rotfeder ans Band:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344348
> 
> 
> Ist ja ne ganz spaßige Angelei mit der Stippe


Dir wünsche ich ein ganz herzliches Petri !
Schöner Fisch !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch wieder am Wasser dort an der Abzweigung an Unserem großen See in Sonnenberg !
> Insgesamt wurden es 7 Rotaugen 1 kleine Brasse und 1 Barsch!
> Alles nix besonderes aber es war schönes Wetter, hatte Besuch von einem Angelkameraden und es war ein sehr schöner und kurzweiliger Tag !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344325
> Anhang anzeigen 344326
> Anhang anzeigen 344327
> Anhang anzeigen 344328
> Anhang anzeigen 344329


Na denn mal Petri
Hauptsache das schöne Wetter genutzt....


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Hartmut ,die Fische waren nix besonderes, war aber nicht langweilig
> Die Ecke dort ist aber recht schön
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344330
> Anhang anzeigen 344331
> Anhang anzeigen 344332


Und der kleine genießt das angeln auch......


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @Waller Michel - Hast Dir ne sehr schöne Ecke zum Angeln ausgesucht - sieht wirklich sehr idyllisch aus.
> 
> Bei uns gehts jetzt richtig los mit Wassersportlern aller Art, nur geführte Paddeltouren und Drachenboot-Training finden „Corona sei Dank” derzeit nicht statt.
> Aber hey - der Fluß ist ja für alle da und mit etwas Rücksichtnahme ist das Gewässer ja auch groß genug.



Hier an der Werse das gleiche,Wasservolk ohne Ende... 
Das trotz Corona ,angeln wenn überhaupt dann nur recht Früh oder in die Nacht rein.
Da lob ich mir den kleinen See.
Die anderen Vereinsgewässer,das ist immer ein kleine Weltreise mit dem Rad,und selbst da hätte man zurzeit auch keine Ruhe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe das Video sicher 6 oder 7 Mal gesehen, kann mich immer noch an der Art und dem speziellen Humor des Protagonisten erfreuen.




So geht es mir mit Bud und Terrence immer.


----------



## phirania

Orothred schrieb:


> Gestern im Angelladen für nen Zehner ne 5m-Stippe eingepackt und direkt an den See damit. Feine 2g-Pose dran, kleiner Haken, Maden bzw. Mais im Wechsel.....und Bisse im Minutentakt. Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Mini-Brassen, Barsche und ne Laube. Direkt als erstes kam diese schöne Rotfeder ans Band:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344348
> 
> 
> Ist ja ne ganz spaßige Angelei mit der Stippe


Petri zum Fisch.
Und Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Und der kleine genießt das angeln auch......


Ja der Hund  mein persönlicher Schatten 
Das ist so ein richtiger Angelhund ! Wenn ich die Ruten packe , sitzt die zuerst im Auto! 
Verhält sich ruhig am Wasser und ist neugierig wenn die Pose abtaucht  ist schon ein Phänomen! 
Wirds zu warm verkriecht Die sich unterm Stuhl !

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin @Waller Michel: Die Corona-gesperrte Gewässer in Peine sind ab sofort wieder offen, wie auf der Fisch & Fang Internetseite zu lesen ist. Die Stadt wurde vom Gericht für die Sperrung abgewatscht.


----------



## hanzz

Orothred schrieb:


> Gestern im Angelladen für nen Zehner ne 5m-Stipp eingepackt und direkt an den See damit. Feine 2g-Pose dran, kleiner Haken, Maden bzw. Mais im Wechsel.....und Bisse im Minutentakt. Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Mini-Brassen, Barsche und ne Laube. Direkt als erstes kam diese schöne Rotfeder ans Band:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344348
> 
> 
> Ist ja ne ganz spaßige Angelei mit der Stippe


Toller Fisch.
Petri.

Rotfedern habe ich leider schon lange nicht mehr fangen können. Meine Gewässer geben sie nicht her.
Aber Brassen sind ja auch schöne Fische


----------



## hanzz

Moin Männers. Liebe Grüße an den Ükel.


----------



## geomas

@Orothred - Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute und Petri zu den schwimmenden Ruten-Testern! Stippen fetzt!


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs,
ich wollte ja noch was zum Sonntag nachtragen und kam nicht mehr dazu. Obwohl es sich nun um Schnee von Gestern handelt, und ich keine Fischbilder
habe, vertreibt es Euch vielleicht etwas die Zeit, bis zum nächsten eigenen Ausflug ans Wasser.

Angeregt durch Geos wunderschöne Bilder der jungen Warnow im Wald spürte ich gestern sofort, das es diese Orte und ihre Entdeckung sind, die mir zur Zeit schmerzlich fehlen. daher auch mein im Nachgang etwas zu emphatisches Posting von gestern abend. Und da mich mein ansonsten für kleine, seltsame Waldfliesse
recht unzugänglicher Angelkumpel auf ein solches schon vor einiger Zeit hingewiesen hatte, wars für mich beschlossene Sache, heute dieses auszukundschaften und Fisch hin, Fisch her, die Frische der erwachenden Natur im schattigen Wald aufzusuchen, und dort mein Glück zu versuchen, und viel von der Atmosphäre aufzusaugen. Und natürlich würden Stuhl und Rutentasche im Minimobli bleiben, lediglich mein Rucksack mit Ködern und die Darent Valley, nun noch unsensibler als vor dem Missgeschick begleiteten mich, mit freier Leine und zwei SSGs in flexibler Entfernung zum 12er Haken.

Der kleine Fliess ist vielleicht 3 bis 4 Meter breit, selten mehr als geschätzte 30-40 cm tief und schlängelt sich durch einen Eichen- Erlen(!)mischwald. Mächtige Windstürze liegen quer über dem Gewässer, und trotz garnicht so klarem Wasser entdeckt das polbrillenbewehrte Auge sandige Stellen, und an sonnigen Stellen auch wiedererwachende Krautfelder. Trotzdem ist das träge kleine Gewässer ganz sicher kein Rotpunkthaunt, su langsam und nährstoffreich sind die Wasser.
Ich pirschte mich also mit beschränkter Hoffnung durch die herrlich frische Waldesruh, immer gut 5-8 meter Jenseits des Ufers, um nicht etwaige FIschlein zu verschrecken, und manchmal innehaltend, und eine vielversprechende Stelle schärfer ins Auge fassend. Nie sah ich dabei Fische, nie die helleren oder dunkleren Silhouetten die über dem Untergrund wedelten, oder wenigstens das charakteristische Geplätscher eines übermütigen Kleinischwarms. Ich glaube, ich habe einen länglichen Flecken Dunklen Substrats etwa 10 Minuten belauert, bis ich ihn schliesslich anwarf, so wie die anderen interessanten stellen auch mit kleinem Dendro, zwei
Maden und angekündigt durch eine Prise der Krabbler.





Es sollte ausser Herzerfrischung, freiem Durchatmen und ein paar wunderschönen Stunden im Wald nichts bringen, sieht man einmal von einem kleinen Barsch ab, der so unter Beweis stellte, das doch Wirbeltiere sich in dem Fliess befinden müssen- erbiss an einer etwas tieferen Stelle, an der ich mich kurz niedergelassen hatte,
auch weil dort die Reste eines kleinen Querdamms aus Feldsteinen und Gehölz für ein munteres, freundliches Plätschergeräusch sorgten. Während des nervenzerfetzenden Drills konnte ich Zeuge eines heftigen Erlfliegenmassenschlupfes werden, der so schnell begann, wie er aufhörte.




Nennt mich verrückt, ich werde dennoch andere ABschnitte des Gewässers aufsuchen, um die Schönheit zu geniessen und vielleicht auch dort auf Fisch zu stossen.

Die zweite Stelle des Tages war ein Abschnitt meines Flüsschens, die mich schon lange interessiert hat, weit oberhalb meiner üblichen Swims in entlegenen Wiesen.
Dort wurde vor einigen Jahren im Zuge der Renaturierungsmassnahmen eine verbreiterte Stelle mit künstlichen Kiesbänken angelegt. Die Stelle ist schwer zu beangeln, weil dort das Ufer ringsum von ungebremstem Röhrichtwuchs fast unzugänglich ist, und das Flüsschen noch einmal jünger und schmaler als weiter unterhalb ist.

Als ich zu der Stelle kam, hatte der niedrige Wasserstand allerdings dafür gesorgt, dass die Kiessbänke wie eine Serie von Inseln, dem Rücken eines Walfischs nicht unähnlich aus der Mitte des Stromes ragten, und eine nur wenige centimeter tiefe Zone von der Schmalen, tiefen Rinne abtrennten, durch die das Flüsslein strömte.
Ich bin also zur mittleren Insel gewatet, habe es mir dort auch dem sonnenerwärmten Kies bequem gemacht und und genoss nach der Kühlen Frische das Waldes die herrlich warme Sonne. Die anglerisch nervigen Böen waren nicht unwillkommen, und gelegentliche lärmige Ausflügler konnten mir in meiner sonnenwarmen Inseleinsamkeit nichts anhaben, so dass ich mich ganz auf die gefiederten Bewohner des Röhrichts (auch Herr EIsvogel war mit von der Partie, ein gutes Zeichen) konzentrieren konnte und nebenher etwas angeln- so strahlend Blau war der Brandenburger Schäfchenwolkenhimmel, das ich mir die Freiheit nahm, den obersten Knopf zu lösen und die Armel bis zum Ellenbogen aufzukrempeln, Sitten hin oder her.




Ich begann also, Die Rinne l.b.o. mit Maden zu impfen und dann die leichte Grundmontage einige Meter Flussab zu platzieren, doch erstmal tat sich nichts.
Nach einer Weile legte ich dann mit golfballgrossen Bällchen aus zermatschen Currytulip nach, die eine schöne nahrhafte Wolke durch die Rinne treiben liessen,
und winzige Würfelchen brachten die ersten Zupfer, wo die universellen Maden keinen Abnehmer gefunden hatten-
Ich war überrascht und erfreut, denn an dieser Stelle hatte ich noch niemals zuvor geangelt. Und meine stille Hoffnung, die diese Zupfer aufkommen liessen wurden
dann durch einen Mittzwanziger Johnnie belohnt, und mein Vertrauen in meinen Lieblingsköder gestärkt. Und tatsächlich konnte ich dann noch einige weitere Dobelkinder landen, zunächst auf Currytulip, und später auch auf Made- aber von anderen Spezies weder Spur noch Biss.




Hier noch eine weitere Impression, dort wo die Insel endet, knapp hinter der kleinen "Landzunge" kamen die Bisse. Beachtet auch den herrlichen Himmel! Am Ende habe ich meinen Strandurlaub in vollen Zügen genossen, und so erholsam war der Angeltag, das ich jetzt noch davon zehre.

Tja, mal sehen, was der nächste Ausflug so bringen mag,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Einfach nur wunderschön, Dein Bericht. Danke!


----------



## Hering 58

Orothred schrieb:


> Gestern im Angelladen für nen Zehner ne 5m-Stippe eingepackt und direkt an den See damit. Feine 2g-Pose dran, kleiner Haken, Maden bzw. Mais im Wechsel.....und Bisse im Minutentakt. Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Mini-Brassen, Barsche und ne Laube. Direkt als erstes kam diese schöne Rotfeder ans Band:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344348
> 
> 
> Ist ja ne ganz spaßige Angelei mit der Stippe


Petri zur Rotfeder.Und Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich wollte ja noch was zum Sonntag nachtragen und kam nicht mehr dazu. Obwohl es sich nun um Schnee von Gestern handelt, und ich keine Fischbilder
> habe, vertreibt es Euch vielleicht etwas die Zeit, bis zum nächsten eigenen Ausflug ans Wasser.
> 
> Angeregt durch Geos wunderschöne Bilder der jungen Warnow im Wald spürte ich gestern sofort, das es diese Orte und ihre Entdeckung sind, die mir zur Zeit schmerzlich fehlen. daher auch mein im Nachgang etwas zu emphatisches Posting von gestern abend. Und da mich mein ansonsten für kleine, seltsame Waldfliesse
> recht unzugänglicher Angelkumpel auf ein solches schon vor einiger Zeit hingewiesen hatte, wars für mich beschlossene Sache, heute dieses auszukundschaften und Fisch hin, Fisch her, die Frische der erwachenden Natur im schattigen Wald aufzusuchen, und dort mein Glück zu versuchen, und viel von der Atmosphäre aufzusaugen. Und natürlich würden Stuhl und Rutentasche im Minimobli bleiben, lediglich mein Rucksack mit Ködern und die Darent Valley, nun noch unsensibler als vor dem Missgeschick begleiteten mich, mit freier Leine und zwei SSGs in flexibler Entfernung zum 12er Haken.
> 
> Der kleine Fliess ist vielleicht 3 bis 4 Meter breit, selten mehr als geschätzte 30-40 cm tief und schlängelt sich durch einen Eichen- Erlen(!)mischwald. Mächtige Windstürze liegen quer über dem Gewässer, und trotz garnicht so klarem Wasser entdeckt das polbrillenbewehrte Auge sandige Stellen, und an sonnigen Stellen auch wiedererwachende Krautfelder. Trotzdem ist das träge kleine Gewässer ganz sicher kein Rotpunkthaunt, su langsam und nährstoffreich sind die Wasser.
> Ich pirschte mich also mit beschränkter Hoffnung durch die herrlich frische Waldesruh, immer gut 5-8 meter Jenseits des Ufers, um nicht etwaige FIschlein zu verschrecken, und manchmal innehaltend, und eine vielversprechende Stelle schärfer ins Auge fassend. Nie sah ich dabei Fische, nie die helleren oder dunkleren Silhouetten die über dem Untergrund wedelten, oder wenigstens das charakteristische Geplätscher eines übermütigen Kleinischwarms. Ich glaube, ich habe einen länglichen Flecken Dunklen Substrats etwa 10 Minuten belauert, bis ich ihn schliesslich anwarf, so wie die anderen interessanten stellen auch mit kleinem Dendro, zwei
> Maden und angekündigt durch eine Prise der Krabbler.
> Anhang anzeigen 344370
> 
> Es sollte ausser Herzerfrischung, freiem Durchatmen und ein paar wunderschönen Stunden im Wald nichts bringen, sieht man einmal von einem kleinen Barsch ab, der so unter Beweis stellte, das doch Wirbeltiere sich in dem Fliess befinden müssen- erbiss an einer etwas tieferen Stelle, an der ich mich kurz niedergelassen hatte,
> auch weil dort die Reste eines kleinen Querdamms aus Feldsteinen und Gehölz für ein munteres, freundliches Plätschergeräusch sorgten. Während des nervenzerfetzenden Drills konnte ich Zeuge eines heftigen Erlfliegenmassenschlupfes werden, der so schnell begann, wie er aufhörte.
> Anhang anzeigen 344371
> 
> Nennt mich verrückt, ich werde dennoch andere ABschnitte des Gewässers aufsuchen, um die Schönheit zu geniessen und vielleicht auch dort auf Fisch zu stossen.
> 
> Die zweite Stelle des Tages war ein Abschnitt meines Flüsschens, die mich schon lange interessiert hat, weit oberhalb meiner üblichen Swims in entlegenen Wiesen.
> Dort wurde vor einigen Jahren im Zuge der Renaturierungsmassnahmen eine verbreiterte Stelle mit künstlichen Kiesbänken angelegt. Die Stelle ist schwer zu beangeln, weil dort das Ufer ringsum von ungebremstem Röhrichtwuchs fast unzugänglich ist, und das Flüsschen noch einmal jünger und schmaler als weiter unterhalb ist.
> 
> Als ich zu der Stelle kam, hatte der niedrige Wasserstand allerdings dafür gesorgt, dass die Kiessbänke wie eine Serie von Inseln, dem Rücken eines Walfischs nicht unähnlich aus der Mitte des Stromes ragten, und eine nur wenige centimeter tiefe Zone von der Schmalen, tiefen Rinne abtrennten, durch die das Flüsslein strömte.
> Ich bin also zur mittleren Insel gewatet, habe es mir dort auch dem sonnenerwärmten Kies bequem gemacht und und genoss nach der Kühlen Frische das Waldes die herrlich warme Sonne. Die anglerisch nervigen Böen waren nicht unwillkommen, und gelegentliche lärmige Ausflügler konnten mir in meiner sonnenwarmen Inseleinsamkeit nichts anhaben, so dass ich mich ganz auf die gefiederten Bewohner des Röhrichts (auch Herr EIsvogel war mit von der Partie, ein gutes Zeichen) konzentrieren konnte und nebenher etwas angeln- so strahlend Blau war der Brandenburger Schäfchenwolkenhimmel, das ich mir die Freiheit nahm, den obersten Knopf zu lösen und die Armel bis zum Ellenbogen aufzukrempeln, Sitten hin oder her.
> Anhang anzeigen 344382
> 
> Ich begann also, Die Rinne l.b.o. mit Maden zu impfen und dann die leichte Grundmontage einige Meter Flussab zu platzieren, doch erstmal tat sich nichts.
> Nach einer Weile legte ich dann mit golfballgrossen Bällchen aus zermatschen Currytulip nach, die eine schöne nahrhafte Wolke durch die Rinne treiben liessen,
> und winzige Würfelchen brachten die ersten Zupfer, wo die universellen Maden keinen Abnehmer gefunden hatten-
> Ich war überrascht und erfreut, denn an dieser Stelle hatte ich noch niemals zuvor geangelt. Und meine stille Hoffnung, die diese Zupfer aufkommen liessen wurden
> dann durch einen Mittzwanziger Johnnie belohnt, und mein Vertrauen in meinen Lieblingsköder gestärkt. Und tatsächlich konnte ich dann noch einige weitere Dobelkinder landen, zunächst auf Currytulip, und später auch auf Made- aber von anderen Spezies weder Spur noch Biss.
> Anhang anzeigen 344383
> 
> Hier noch eine weitere Impression, dort wo die Insel endet, knapp hinter der kleinen "Landzunge" kamen die Bisse. Beachtet auch den herrlichen Himmel! Am Ende habe ich meinen Strandurlaub in vollen Zügen genossen, und so erholsam war der Angeltag, das ich jetzt noch davon zehre.
> 
> Tja, mal sehen, was der nächste Ausflug so bringen mag,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Euer Minimax


Einfach wunderschön, dein Bericht. Danke dafür.


----------



## Tricast

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Minimax: Einfach nur wunderschön, Dein Bericht. Danke!


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!

Alles Liebe
Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Wie man sich derart gehen lassen kann - Knopf auf und Manschetten offen! Unerhört, diese Verrohung!

Trotzdem habe ich den Bericht sehr gern gelesen und gratuliere zum Fisch.


----------



## hanzz

@Minimax 
Herrlich 
Ich war fast anwesend.


----------



## geomas

Lieber Minimax, 
daß erste Foto ließ mich denken, Du wärst „an meinem Flüsschen” gewesen.
Danke für den wundervollen Bericht, äußerst inspirierend. 

Ich hab mir übrigens vorgenommen, beim nächsten Angeltrip zu „meinem Flüsschen” einen brauchbaren Soundrecorder mitzunehmen und einfach mal ne Stunde laufen zu lassen.


----------



## geomas

Heute gab es 2x „Tackle-Post”:
ein äußerst freundlicher Ükel hat mir superscharfe Gamakatsu Fine Feeder Haken zukommen lassen - vielen Dank, Mescalero!
Und auf seltsames Wegen begab sich eine ältere Balzer Telerute an die Warnow. Es ist ne Float mit einem Wurfgewicht von 2-12g, also eine eher feine Rute.
Mit Korkgriff, Schraubrollenhalter und modernen Ringen so eine Art Zwitter aus Match- und Bolorute. Die werde ich sicher in den kommenden Tagen mal den heimischen Cypriniden vorstellen.


----------



## Andal

Mein "Bericht" kann nicht im Entferntesten an den von Minimax heranreichen. Trotzdem war es schön am Großen Fluss. Eigentlich genau mein Wetter. 10/10 Bewölkung und angenehm mild. Keine Funken Sonne auf dem Wasser. Vom frühesten Morgengrauen bis Mittag an stillster Stell trotzdem nur zwei Brassen auf Kichererbsen. Kurz hintereinander und wie DIN A5. Keinen Fall länger, aber beinahe so dünn. Skimmers by Design. Aber ich werde wohl wieder auf abendliche Gänge umstellen. So schön die Ruhe auch ist, die Aufsteherei hat den Teufel gesehen!


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anscheinend trifft das auch auf andere Fische zu, zumindest herrscht seit diesem Jahr am Salmonidenbach unseres Vereins Wurmverbot. In der Vergangenheit wurden wohl massig kleine Forellen mit Würmern an großen Haken verangelt. Klar, so einen Wurm wollen die komplett reinzutschen, egal wie groß er ist, und dann ist der Haken schnell mit geschluckt.
> Die alten Hasen haben dafür nicht immer Verständnis, erst am Wochenende erzählte mir einer, dass er das für großen Quatsch halte. Es würde völlig reichen, den Widerhaken anzudrücken...


Was sind "kleine" und "große" Haken?

Beim Forellenfischen mit Würmern auf Forellen setze ich wenigstens auf 2er Brandungshaken, mit angedrücktem Widerhaken. Alles andere ist deutlich zu klein. Zusammen mit stattlichen Tauwürmern lassen die sich dann auch wieder schadlos lösen, sollte sich eine zu kleine Forelle am deftigen Köder zu schaffen machen. 

Das sonst übliche Setup mit 10ern aus dem Heftchen und putzig kleinen Rotwürmern gibt fraglos ein Gemetzel unter den Jungfischen!


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank, liebe Jungs, für Euren freundlichen Zuspruch!
QUOTE="geomas, post: 5042140, member: 66278"]
Lieber Minimax,
daß erste Foto ließ mich denken, Du wärst „an meinem Flüsschen” gewesen.
[/QUOTE]

Wer, weiss, vielleicht sind all unsere kleinen Flüsschen auf einer anderen Ebene miteinander verbunden, und sind in ihrer Summe "Das Flüsschen". Lese ich all die herrlichen Berichte und sehe die Bilder von Euch, grade an Tagen, kommts mir manchmal so vor. Warum sollen Archetypen auf uns Menschen beschränkt sein, wenn wir doch wissen, das auch unsere Gewässer ihre Persönlichkeiten und Launen haben?
An so manchen schönen Tagen mit sich überscheidenden Impressionen und Fangmeldungen dachte ich müßig, na, ob ich, wenn ich die Augen ganz fest zusammenkneife nicht ein paar Schritte flussauf oder-ab nicht den einen oder anderen Ükel geisterhaft sitzen sehen könnte?

Metaphysik ist eine Disziplin der Philosophen, zu uns Anglern kommt sie ganz von allein.

Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri @Andal , jede Stunde am Wasser ist eine gewonnene Stunde!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Was sind "kleine" und "große" Haken?


Das kann ich dir mangels Erfahrungen nicht sagen, ich habe nur unseren Vorstand sinngemäß zitiert. Und ich kann die Intention durchaus verstehen, wenn ich sehe, mit was für Gerät hier oft hantiert wird, das soll nämlich für alles ausreichend dimensioniert sein - vom Satzer bis zum metrigen Zander oder Zwanzigpfundkarpfen. Kleine Fische, egal ob Rotauge, Hechtnachwuchs oder eben die jugendlichen BaFos sind eher lästiger Beifang und (Unterstellung!) so werden sie wohl manchmal auch behandelt. Das ist auch eine Einstellungssache....

Petri zu den Brassen!

Genau diese Fische hat vor ein paar Tagen übrigens einer der Altvorderen unseres Vereins verãchtlich als „ein Gschlamp“ bezeichnet und das war nicht witzig gemeint. An seiner Angel möchte ich als 25er Forelle nicht hängen.


----------



## Andal

In vielen Angler- und Angelfunktionärsköpfen geht leider immer noch der Geist vom "Edelfsich" um, den Mutti dann endgültig in der Küche verhunzt. Alles andere wird dann dementsprechend mißhandelt. 

Einer der Alten, hier am Fluss, geht mir auch aus dem Weg. Er warf eine lebende Grundel achtlos ans Ufer "Fir Vägel!" - ich sammelte sie wieder auf und gab sie zurück ins Wasser. Anschließend erklärte ich ihm, dass er die Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig für einen sehr minderen Disput halten wird, sollte ich ihn nochmal beim Frevel erwischen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin @Waller Michel: Die Corona-gesperrte Gewässer in Peine sind ab sofort wieder offen, wie auf der Fisch & Fang Internetseite zu lesen ist. Die Stadt wurde vom Gericht für die Sperrung abgewatscht.


Hallo 
Lieben Dank für die Info !
Ja seit Samstag Morgen! 
Wir sind auch alle schon wieder fleißig dort am Angeln .
Zum Glück haben die Angler mal Recht bekommen! 

Danke und LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Minimax 
Ganz toller Bericht und richtig schöne Fotos! 
So ein Flüsschen macht wirklich Laune ,man kann sich förmlich dorthin versetzten und ist in Gedanken mit am Wasser! 
Ich beangel solche Gewässer auch für mein Leben gern 

Natürlich wünsche ich Dir und auch allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein dickes Petri !
Immer wieder schön Eure Berichte zu lesen und Eure Fotos anzuschauen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Andal 
Auch an Dich ein herzliches Petri und schöner Bericht! 

Wenn ich an Dich denke ,denke ich an den Rhein! Sobald das für mich wieder möglich ist, muss ich dort auch unbedingt wieder hin 

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Dich denke ,denke ich an den Rhein!


So geht's mir auch. Andal erinnert mich immer an den Rhein. 
Bald geht's bei mir auch wieder los. 
Denke, so ab Juni werd ich endlich wieder zum Rhein können und den friedlichen nachstellen.


----------



## Andal

Ich weiss noch nicht mal, ob ich wirklich darf. Aber ich gehe auch einfach los und das auch immer zu den "Randzeiten" des Tages und an Stellen, wo ich praktisch nicht gesehen werden kann. Also abseits von allem und unauffällig. Aber so gehe ich schon seit Jahren. Nichts ist beim Fischen wichtiger, als Ruhe & Frieden!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Nichts ist beim Fischen wichtiger, als Ruhe & Frieden!



Sehe ich ganz genauso.

Ein ruhiges Plätzchen ist mir wichtiger als ein fängiges Plätzchen.

Wobei sich beides ja zu Glück nicht ausschließen muss.


----------



## Waller Michel

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Sehe ich ganz genauso.
> 
> Ein ruhiges Plätzchen ist mir wichtiger als ein fängiges Plätzchen.
> 
> Wobei sich beides ja zu Glück nicht ausschließen muss.


Das ist bei mir mittlerweile auch so !
Wenn es nicht gerade im Wettkampf ist, sitze ich lieber schön und fange weniger !
Anstatt 5 Fische mehr und eine stressige Umgebung! 
Gerade noch wenn ich die Hunde dabei habe, und alle 2 Minuten läuft einer mit Hund ohne Leine direkt an mir vorbei, räume ich den Platz freiwillig! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Letzte Woche konnte ich es doch nicht lassen und bin an den Silokanal .
Habe mich dort mit einem Angelkameraden getroffen  ( Der nötig Abstand wurde eingehalten ) und einen älteren Herren haben wir auch mitgenommen, der nicht mehr unbedingt alleine ans Wasser soll ( Ehrensache )
Auf dem Fußweg zum Kanal hat er mindestens 20x erklärt das ich jetzt was lernen könne !
Mein Angelkamerad ( Team ) hat mir mittlerweile angemerkt das ich große Augen bekommen habe und hat Ihm erwiedert " Karlheinz lass mal ,der Michel kann das auch "
Ich persönlich dachte mir so ,naja mal abwarten, vielleicht kann man wirklich noch was lernen? 

Beim Angeln saß Er ,5 cm vor der Spundwand mit einer Sitzkiepe die beim Husten geknäärrt hat 
Ich war die ganze Zeit darauf eingestellt hinterher springen zu müssen! 

Während des Angelns hat Er dann unzählige Weisheiten rausgehauen ,die Ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte  

1.) Wenn der Kuckuck ruft ,beißen sie flach! 

2.) Wenn es regnet, braucht man einen Schirm! 

3.) Wurschstulle gut Alles gut !

4.) Schnäppschen muss! 

5.) Mit Wurm und Made fängt man Fisch

6.) Schnäppschen muss!

7.) Im Winter ist zu kalt für Fisch! 

8.) Schnäppschen muss! 

9.).Auf einem Bein steht man nicht! 

10.) Einer geht noch! 

11.) Muhhaahaa wo ist eigentlich meine Frau? ( Karlheinz!  Schon lange tot! )

12.) Wirklich!  Macht nix !

13.) Schnäppschen muss !


Der Opa hatte wohl den lustigsten Angeltag seines Lebens!  Kleiner Schönheitsfehler! Er hatte vergessen Köder an den Haken zu machen  

Wir haben ihn später Heim gefahren! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Letzte Woche konnte ich es doch nicht lassen und bin an den Silokanal .
> Habe mich dort mit einem Angelkameraden getroffen  ( Der nötig Abstand wurde eingehalten ) und einen älteren Herren haben wir auch mitgenommen, der nicht mehr unbedingt alleine ans Wasser soll ( Ehrensache )
> Auf dem Fußweg zum Kanal hat er mindestens 20x erklärt das ich jetzt was lernen könne !
> Mein Angelkamerad ( Team ) hat mir mittlerweile angemerkt das ich große Augen bekommen habe und hat Ihm erwiedert " Karlheinz lass mal ,der Michel kann das auch "
> Ich persönlich dachte mir so ,naja mal abwarten, vielleicht kann man wirklich noch was lernen?
> 
> Beim Angeln saß Er ,5 cm vor der Spundwand mit einer Sitzkiepe die beim Husten geknäärrt hat
> Ich war die ganze Zeit darauf eingestellt hinterher springen zu müssen!
> 
> Während des Angelns hat Er dann unzählige Weisheiten rausgehauen ,die Ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte
> 
> 1.) Wenn der Kuckuck ruft ,beißen sie flach!
> 
> 2.) Wenn es regnet, braucht man einen Schirm!
> 
> 3.) Wurschstulle gut Alles gut !
> 
> 4.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 5.) Mit Wurm und Made fängt man Fisch
> 
> 6.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 7.) Im Winter ist zu kalt für Fisch!
> 
> 8.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 9.).Auf einem Bein steht man nicht!
> 
> 10.) Einer geht noch!
> 
> 11.) Muhhaahaa wo ist eigentlich meine Frau? ( Karlheinz!  Schon lange tot! )
> 
> 12.) Wirklich!  Macht nix !
> 
> 13.) Schnäppschen muss !
> 
> 
> Der Opa hatte wohl den lustigsten Angeltag seines Lebens!  Kleiner Schönheitsfehler! Er hatte vergessen Köder an den Haken zu machen
> 
> Wir haben ihn später Heim gefahren!
> 
> LG Michael


Das war doch bestimmt ein schöner Angel Tag?Der ältere Herr hatte bestimmt Spaß.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> und einen älteren Herren haben wir auch mitgenommen, der nicht mehr unbedingt alleine ans Wasser soll ( Ehrensache )
> Auf dem Fußweg zum Kanal hat er mindestens 20x erklärt das ich jetzt was lernen könne !
> ….
> Während des Angelns hat Er dann unzählige Weisheiten rausgehauen ,die Ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte
> …..
> Der Opa hatte wohl den lustigsten Angeltag seines Lebens!  Kleiner Schönheitsfehler! Er hatte vergessen Köder an den Haken zu machen



So sinds, die Angelopis

andererseits:

Der Mensch erkennt sich selbst im Spiegel der Anderen

Canossa,
Euer
Mini


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Andal, zu den Rheinbrassen!

Und schön zu sehen, daß die Stimmung am Stammtisch immer noch „sonnig” ist.
Die nächsten Tage ist Regen vorhergesagt, mal sehen, ob dies zutrifft und ob die Gewässer davon profitieren können.

Heute war ich für 2 Stunden am Fluß nebenan, mit der Silstar-Picker und unveränderter Montage (DS-Blei und immer noch 6er Gama Circle Power).
Gefüttert wurde LB mit 2mm-Sushi-Pellets von Pelzer drin (kennt Ihr schon: „damit was liegen bleibt”).
Als Hakenköder mußte Breadpunch in 10 und 12mm herhalten. Es begann relativ zäh, immerhin kamen dann doch ne gute Handvoll Plötz (ein Rotauge mit blau-silbern schimmerndem Rücken - seltsam, der Fisch sah aus wie vom Kunstköderhersteller gemalt) bis knapp über 25cm und eine Güster ähnlicher Größe.
Das mit dem Selbsthaken funktioniert ganz gut, alle Fische hatten den Haken recht weit vorne.

Ach ja - ein Plötz spuckte Pellets aus, deshalb hab ich die Beigabe im LB erwähnt. Ich werde sicher mal probieren, diese Pellets (in Größe 10mm) als Hakenköder anzubieten.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein dickes Petri @geomas


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Plötz (ein Rotauge mit blau-silbern schimmerndem Rücken - seltsam, der Fisch sah aus wie vom Kunstköderhersteller gemalt)




Petri Heil , Georg!
Hast du den fotografiert?


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri @geomas 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das war doch bestimmt ein schöner Angel Tag?Der ältere Herr hatte bestimmt Spaß.


Der hatte nach dem fünften Pfeffi den Spaß seibes Lebens! 
Aber er war lustig und nicht unangenehm dabei, deshalb geht das voll in Ordnung! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

^^^ ne, leider nicht. War viel Betrieb um mich herum.
War sehr auffallend, der Plötz. Kam vielleicht aus der Ostsee.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schade.
Vielleicht angelst du ja mal wieder so einen und kannst dann ein Bild machen.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der hatte nach dem fünften Pfeffi den Spaß seibes Lebens!
> Aber er war lustig und nicht unangenehm dabei, deshalb geht das voll in Ordnung!
> 
> LG Michael


Sei es dem älteren Herrn gegönnt.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schade.
> Vielleicht angelst du ja mal wieder so einen und kannst dann ein Bild machen.



Würde ich gerne. Ist in der Stadt nicht immer einfach.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der hatte nach dem fünften Pfeffi den Spaß seibes Lebens!
> Aber er war lustig und nicht unangenehm dabei, deshalb geht das voll in Ordnung!
> 
> LG Michael




Das waren doch amüsante Stunden Michi.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne. Ist in der Stadt nicht immer einfach.




Vielleicht den Plötz erstmal irgendwo verstecken(und später fotografieren).
Brotbüchse, Hosentasche, Brillenetui und so weiter bieten sich da an.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas @Professor Tinca  Ich kenne diese Variante aber auch -sie setzen sich von den schönen, tanningeborenen Dunkelplötzen, die wir hier manchmal sehen durch eine helle, merklich blauschimmerde Färbung ab, sowie durch fast zitronengelbe Reflexe im Bereich der Seitenlinie, wirklich reizvolle Fische.
Solche Fische wurden im 19. Jh. von einigen englischen Naturhistorikern als eigene Art, die "Azurine" beschrieben, unzutreffend, es handelt sich um genetische Plötzen/ Augenrote.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht den Plötz erstmal irgendwo verstecken(und später fotografieren).
> Brotbüchse, Hosentasche, Brillenetui und so weiter bieten sich da an.



Dafür war er doch viel zu groß! Ich hätte ihn in dem Eimer (unter meinem Gesäß) deponieren können.
Die Eimertasche hab ich jetzt in Dauernutzung und mag das Ding - einige kleine Mängel hat sie, aber die perfekte Angeltasche gibts wohl nicht.

@Minimax - von der Azurine hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Ich finde die Farbvielfalt innerhalb einer Species bemerkenswert. 
Die schönsten Rotaugen/Plötz meiner gesamten Anglerkarriere fing ich letzten Sommer in einem kleinen Gewässer östlich von Rostock - die hatten richtig dunkle Rücken, perfekte Tarnung in diesem moorigen Gewässer.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, und  Danke für eure tollen Berichte und Fotos. Da ich immer noch nicht an Wasser komme, bin ich heute mal zum Angelladen gefahren und habe mich in seinem Rive-Regal festgebissen. Denn eigentlich brauche ich nichts mehr. Aber dann, die drittletzte Rute, war dann das, was angeblich Glücklich macht, eine Acolyte. Das gute war, kein anderer im Laden, so konnte man in Ruhe Probewedeln. Und da man ja auch der armen Wirtschaft in diesen Zeiten was gutes Tun soll, haben wir uns nach der Verhandlung des Endpreises auf die Weitergabe dieser Rute geeinigt. Und ihr habt Recht gehabt, Drennan macht glücklich. Nun bin ich nur noch Heißer geworden endlich ans Wasser zu kommen.  Mal sehen, ob mein Gehuste zum Wochenende endlich ausgeklungen ist.


----------



## Minimax

@Minimax
Die schönsten Rotaugen/Plötz meiner gesamten Anglerkarriere fing ich letzten Sommer in einem kleinen Gewässer östlich von Rostock - die hatten richtig dunkle Rücken, perfekte Tarnung in diesem moorigen Gewässer.
[/QUOTE]

Oha, das mit der Tarnung greif ich mal auf, auch weil Du ja aktuell grade an einem halbklaren, Flüsschen mit Sandboden und lebhaften Blätterdachschattenspiel entlangpirscht, und womöglich sich die Gelegenheit des Auf-Sicht-Fischens anbietet:

So sind die Rotpunktflüsschen meines Revieres beschaffen, und ich knnte dennoch nie die Fische entdecken- weil ich nach den dunklen Schatten spähte. Irgendwann nahm ich die scharfäugige Missus mal mit, und die spottete einen schönen Fisch nach dem ANderen, und zwar ohne Polbrille. Ich war düpiert.
Der Trick ist eine Helldunkelumkehrung: Unter solchen Bedingungen, obwohl es sich paradox anhört, sollte man nach hellen und nicht dunklen Silhouetten Ausschau halten.
UNd so konnte ich in diesen Waldsandflüsschen plötzlich auch die Rotpunktler und auch die Döbel erspähen, wie sie gelangweilt und teilnahmslos meine herrlichen Fliegen und Nymphen verschmähten.
Probierts mal aus, nach den hellen Silhouetten zu sehen!
hg
Miniblind


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+ - herzlichen Glückwunsch und gute Besserung! 
Welches Modell bereichert denn jetzt Deinen Ruten-Mischwald?


----------



## Hecht100+

Oh, Entschuldigung, Acolyte Ultra 14 Ft. Da ich ja hauptsächlich an größeren Baggerseen fische, habe ich dort kein Problem mit der Länge.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Oh, Entschuldigung, Acolyte Ultra 14 Ft. Da ich ja hauptsächlich an größeren Baggerseen fische, habe ich dort kein Problem mit der Länge.



Danke für die Info! Viel Freude damit! 
(ich erinnere mich dunkel an die Rive R-Design auf der Stippermesse - federleicht - vermutlich ähnlich edel wie die Acolyte)


----------



## Mescalero

Glückwunsch zur seligmachenden Rute @Hecht100+ und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser mit ihr! 
Petri @geomas !


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur seligmachenden Rute



So seligmachend, oder glücklichmachend sind die Acolytes ja nun auch nicht. Im Gegenteil, sie pflanzen den Keim der Versuchung und Begierde in uns, und das liegt natürlich auchin der Benennung.
Es gibt in den verschiedenen Kategorien einerseits die Acolyte Ultra (leichter) und die Acolyte Plus (kräfter) egal ob man sich für die Ultra oder die Plus entscheidet, allein damit ist natürlich der nagende Verdacht und die Sehnsucht geweckt, ob Peter D. nicht eines Tages die Acolyte_ Non Plus Ultra_ enthüllt...


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Viel Freude damit!
> (ich erinnere mich dunkel an die Rive R-Design auf der Stippermesse - federleicht - vermutlich ähnlich edel wie die Acolyte)



Ja, da hat unser Minimaximus leider recht, wenn ihr hier nicht so viel von der seligmachenden Drennan gepostet hättet, ich glaube, sie wäre an mir vorbei gegangen. Meine ist die UL, laut Beschriftung 149 gr. Gewicht, nachgewogen lt. Digitalwaage 155 gr. Und die Rive war mir eindeutig  zu teueer, das ist dann noch eine andere Preisklasse.


----------



## geomas

Bei #Drennan und #Ruten habe ich ein gebrauchtes, älteres Modell im Auge. 
Leider nicht billig und außerdem sehr speziell. Mal sehen, ob ich mich beherrschen kann.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Bei #Drennan und #Ruten habe ich ein gebrauchtes, älteres Modell im Auge.
> Leider nicht billig und außerdem sehr speziell. Mal sehen, ob ich mich beherrschen kann.



Kann es sein, das du die Antwort schon kennst????


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin im Moment doch etwas träge, was Tacklebegehren und  -Begeisterung betrifft. Ich habe nun wirklich schöne Ruten in Händen, auch nostalgische Stöckchen. Rollen, ob alt oder Young, ob mit Getriebe oder ohne. Wenn ich nun kaum Nennenswertes aufzuzeichnen habe, liegt´s gewiss nicht an einem Mangel von Federhaltern, Pinseln, Bleistiften und Kulis


----------



## Tricast

Die DAIWA Matchruten sind auch unverschämt teuer mit 400 bis 500 €. Da sind die Drennan noch ein Schnäppchen. Jedenfalls viel Glück und Spaß mit der Rute.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Na, morgen muß erstmal mein Kleinwagen in die Werkstatt. 
Die zahlreichen Fahrten auf schlechten Straßen haben Spuren in Form von stärkeren Abnutzungserscheinungen hinterlassen.
Gut möglich, daß Tackleneuzugänge danach erstmal ne Weile gestrichen sind.


----------



## Hering 58

@Hecht100+  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute und gute Besserung!


----------



## Mescalero

Man hört und liest nie etwas über die Guru Ruten. 
Mich spricht die Firma sehr an, die Preisklasse, in der sich die Stöckchen aufhalten, allerdings überhaupt nicht. Da bekommt man ja zwei Drennanen für...


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Letzte Woche konnte ich es doch nicht lassen und bin an den Silokanal .
> Habe mich dort mit einem Angelkameraden getroffen  ( Der nötig Abstand wurde eingehalten ) und einen älteren Herren haben wir auch mitgenommen, der nicht mehr unbedingt alleine ans Wasser soll ( Ehrensache )
> Auf dem Fußweg zum Kanal hat er mindestens 20x erklärt das ich jetzt was lernen könne !
> Mein Angelkamerad ( Team ) hat mir mittlerweile angemerkt das ich große Augen bekommen habe und hat Ihm erwiedert " Karlheinz lass mal ,der Michel kann das auch "
> Ich persönlich dachte mir so ,naja mal abwarten, vielleicht kann man wirklich noch was lernen?
> 
> Beim Angeln saß Er ,5 cm vor der Spundwand mit einer Sitzkiepe die beim Husten geknäärrt hat
> Ich war die ganze Zeit darauf eingestellt hinterher springen zu müssen!
> 
> Während des Angelns hat Er dann unzählige Weisheiten rausgehauen ,die Ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte
> 
> 1.) Wenn der Kuckuck ruft ,beißen sie flach!
> 
> 2.) Wenn es regnet, braucht man einen Schirm!
> 
> 3.) Wurschstulle gut Alles gut !
> 
> 4.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 5.) Mit Wurm und Made fängt man Fisch
> 
> 6.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 7.) Im Winter ist zu kalt für Fisch!
> 
> 8.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 9.).Auf einem Bein steht man nicht!
> 
> 10.) Einer geht noch!
> 
> 11.) Muhhaahaa wo ist eigentlich meine Frau? ( Karlheinz!  Schon lange tot! )
> 
> 12.) Wirklich!  Macht nix !
> 
> 13.) Schnäppschen muss !
> 
> 
> Der Opa hatte wohl den lustigsten Angeltag seines Lebens!  Kleiner Schönheitsfehler! Er hatte vergessen Köder an den Haken zu machen
> 
> Wir haben ihn später Heim gefahren!
> 
> LG Michael


Da sieht man wieder, dass der Köder völlig überbewertet ist. Was zählt ist die emotionale Ausgeglichenheit!


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man hört und liest nie etwas über die Guru Ruten.
> Mich spricht die Firma sehr an, die Preisklasse, in der sich die Stöckchen aufhalten, allerdings überhaupt nicht. Da bekommt man ja zwei Drennanen für...


Genau deswegen. Guru ist zwar mit der jüngste Lieferant, aber die Nische der Apotheke haben sie blendend besetzt!


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man hört und liest nie etwas über die Guru Ruten.
> Mich spricht die Firma sehr an, die Preisklasse, in der sich die Stöckchen aufhalten, allerdings überhaupt nicht. Da bekommt man ja zwei Drennanen für...



Über ihre Ruten kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber ihre Kleinteile sind klug, nifty und qualitätsvoll. Leider haben die Guru CEOs einen Firmeneigenen Satz von Diamantbesetzten Platingeldklammern geordert, die optimistisch so großzügig dimensioniert waren, das sie nun eine ganz besondere, selbst Ferenghis verblüffende
Preispolitik fahren müssen, um diese zu füllen.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Die DAIWA Matchruten sind auch unverschämt teuer mit 400 bis 500 €. Da sind die Drennan noch ein Schnäppchen. Jedenfalls viel Glück und Spaß mit der Rute.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Bei diesen Preisen für Konfektionsware lasse ich bauen und muss dabei nicht sparsam sein.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Über ihre Ruten kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber ihre Kleinteile sind klug, nifty und qualitätsvoll. Leider haben die Guru CEOs einen Firmeneigenen Satz von Diamantbesetzten Platingeldklammern geordert, die optimistisch so großzügig dimensioniert waren, das sie nun eine ganz besondere, selbst Ferenghis verblüffende
> Preispolitik fahren müssen, um diese zu füllen.


Ein Wunder, dass sie die UVPs nicht in goldgepressten Lantium angeben.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man hört und liest nie etwas über die Guru Ruten.
> Mich spricht die Firma sehr an, die Preisklasse, in der sich die Stöckchen aufhalten, allerdings überhaupt nicht. Da bekommt man ja zwei Drennanen für...



Die haben jetzt neben den superteuren Aventus-Ruten eine zweite, „billigere” Serie rausgehauen: die N-Gauge (4 Feeder-Ruten von 9-12 Fuß und 2 Pellet-Waggler-Ruten).
Die liegen preislich ungefähr auf Drennan Series 7 oder Vertex-Niveau.
Sind auch schön bunt. Auf der Stippermesse hatten sie welche davon da, ich habe aber vergessen, die zu begrabbeln.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Wunder, dass sie die UVPs nicht in goldgepressten Lantium angeben.



Ich muss sagen, die imponieren mir auch- allein deswegen, weil ich dann und wann auch mal was von ihnen kaufe.
Und wie gesagt- ihr Zeugs ist gut.
Und beim Preis haben sie bei der Üblichen "Überteuerung" einfach locker den zweiten Gang eingelegt, haben mühelos und
elegant die "Unverschämtheit" überrundet, beschleunigten auf der in "In Pesos, oder was?" Zielgraden und sonnen sich
nun in der "Wertanlage" Liga.
Ich jedenfalls habe einige schöne Guru Artikel aquiriert und ins Bankschliessfach gegeben. Für offizielle Anlässe denke ich,
dass ich die Missus mal ein 1/2 oz (harhar, Wer hat, der kann, nur kein Neid!)Cube weight tragen lassen kann, will nicht protzen oder so..


----------



## geomas

#großeköder
#großehaken
Hab eben, pssst!, einen „Teigausstecher 15/17mm” aus dem FoPu-Sektor (pfui! aus!) bestellt und große Haken sind auch unterwegs.


----------



## Andal

Das Guru Zeug ist gut und oft auch sehr innovativ. Wenn halt die Preise nicht wären. Einem rheinangelnden Rentner nicht zu Pass. Um nicht gleich in der Sprache meiner Väter zu sagen, "echt pratzert"!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #großeköder
> #großehaken
> Hab eben, pssst!, einen „Teigausstecher 15/17mm” aus dem FoPu-Sektor (pfui! aus!) bestellt und große Haken sind auch unterwegs.


Du musst dir angewöhnen, nichts mehr auf Lables und Beschriftungen zu geben. Die Funktion ist alles, der Rest nix. Außerdem kann man viele Aufkleber einfach abknibbeln.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Du musst dir angewöhnen, nichts mehr auf Lables und Beschriftungen zu geben. Die Funktion ist alles, der Rest nix. Außerdem kann man viele Aufkleber einfach abknibbeln.



Ich kanns versuchen, habe aber dennoch Angst, daß mich jemand mit TFT-Gerät sieht. 
Und wenn es nur ein Teigstecher, der ausschließlich Brot stechen wird, ist.
Mit den FoPu-Kings in Verbindung gebracht zu werden wäre der Gipfel aller undenkbaren Peinlichkeiten.


----------



## Mescalero

Hast du etwa keine Sbirolinos im Tacklesäckchen? Oder Spoons, denen kann man doch wirklich nur schwer widerstehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich möchte auch endlich wieder liebe Grüße in die Runde senden und allen Fängern ein ganz herzliches Petri aussprechen. Wahnsinn, was hier alles gefangen wurde und die vielen tollen Berichte und Bilder von kleinen Flüssen lassen dem Tobi das Anglerherz aufgehen. 

Die letzte Woche bestand für mich fast nur aus Gartenarbeit und einarbeiten in die Online-Uni, nur einmal kurz habe ich es - erfolglos - an den Bach geschafft. Heute habe ich aber 2 Liter Maden auf Vorrat besorgt (wurden teils eingefroren) und hoffe, dass ich es noch vor dem langen Raubfisch-Wochenende (da halte ich mich ehwr vom Wasser fern) zu einem richtigen Ansitz an dem Kanal oder See schaffe. 

@Minimax: Du bist nicht allein im U50-Club, neben Jason leiste auch ich dir treue Gesellschaft! @geomas: Die besondere Glückwunsch zum Aufstieg in die 50+-Liga!


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hast du etwa keine Sbirolinos im Tacklesäckchen? Oder Spoons, denen kann man doch wirklich nur schwer widerstehen.




Grundgütiger...

NEIN!

(obwohl: Spirodingens wären - nur theoretisch, versteht sich - interessant für die Angelei auf Hornhecht)


PS: ich war kürzlich ernsthaft geschockt, als ich durch Zufall auf YT sowohl Matze Koch als auch den guten Dietel am FoPu agieren sah.
Speziell beim Dietel hat es mich schon getroffen, das hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet.
Ist offensichtlich ein enorm wichtiger Markt für die großen Tackle-Marken.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hast du etwa keine Sbirolinos im Tacklesäckchen? Oder Spoons, denen kann man doch wirklich nur schwer widerstehen.





geomas schrieb:


> Grundgütiger...



Mescalero! Da siehst Du, was Du angerichtet hast! Jeder weiss doch, dass Geo bei provokativer Erwähnung von FuPu Kram einen seiner kleinen Momente kriegt,
und jetzt müssen wir wieder sehen, woher wir das sündhaft teure Skaspeare-Richsalz herkriegen...
Tausendmal hab ich gesagt, erwähnt kein FoPu Tackle beim guten alten Geo, aber nein....grummel...


----------



## Andal

Wobei langsam driftende, schnell sinkende Sbiro, gefischt wie die niederländischen Hobos, gar keine schlechte Figur auf die Friedfische machen!


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch endlich wieder liebe Grüße in die Runde senden und allen Fängern ein ganz herzliches Petri aussprechen. Wahnsinn, was hier alles gefangen wurde und die vielen tollen Berichte und Bilder von kleinen Flüssen lassen dem Tobi das Anglerherz aufgehen.
> 
> Die letzte Woche bestand für mich fast nur aus Gartenarbeit und einarbeiten in die Online-Uni, nur einmal kurz habe ich es - erfolglos - an den Bach geschafft. Heute habe ich aber 2 Liter Maden auf Vorrat besorgt (wurden teils eingefroren) und hoffe, dass ich es noch vor dem langen Raubfisch-Wochenende (da halte ich mich ehwr vom Wasser fern) zu einem richtigen Ansitz an dem Kanal oder See schaffe.
> 
> @Minimax: Du bist nicht allein im U50-Club, neben Jason leiste auch ich dir treue Gesellschaft! @geomas: Die besondere Glückwunsch zum Aufstieg in die 50+-Liga!



Der Stammtisch drückt Dir die Daumen, daß Du ein Zeitfenster weit aufmachen kannst!


----------



## Tobias85

Zur Spüli-Diskussion: Chemisch und in meinen Augen auch beim Schnur "entfetten" macht es wohl schon einen Unterschied, ob Spüli oder Spiritus. Bei Interesse kann ich das gern näher ausführen, aber möchte jetzt niemanden unnötig mit Details nerven.

Aber: Ein Tropfen Spüli im Spüliwasser, von dem ja auch nur ein kleiner Anteil überhaupt an die Schnur gelangt, macht tatsächlich weniger biologischen Schaden als ein nicht vergessener, im Wasser vergammelnder Tauwurm. Von daher braucht man keine Bedenken haben. 

Und der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich auch noch meinen Teil zum Rutenwald-Status beitragen. Aktuell benutzt (mindestens einmal in den letzten 12 Monaten gefischt und/oder zeitnah eingeplant) werden

- zwei Feeder/eine Picker
- eine Match
- eine Float 
- zwei Telestippen
- eine Fliegenrute 
- zwei Spinnruten

Alles Steckruten, dazu kommen noch ein paar Teleruten, die seit Jahren nicht genutzt wurden, hauptsächlich recht weiche, billige "Allround"-Ruten aus den ersten Jahren des Jahrtausends. Nicht viel, aber derzeit reicht es mir für meine Angelei


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch drückt Dir die Daumen, daß Du ein Zeitfenster weit aufmachen kannst!



Merci! Das sollte passen, ich geb den Fischen aber noch 1-2 Tage nach dem Wetterumschwung.

Coronabedingt werde ich diesen Sommer höchstens an 5-10 Tagen zur Uni fahren müssen, alles andere läuft digital bei nahezu freier Zeiteinteilung. Fürs Angeln im Frühjahr/Frühsommer ist die freie Zeiteinteilung natürlich ein Geschenk der Götter


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei langsam driftende, schnell sinkende Sbiro, gefischt wie die niederländischen Hobos, gar keine schlechte Figur auf die Friedfische machen!


Damit habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, wenn auch mit schwimmenden oder langsam sinkenden. Als Wasserkugelersatz für eine Schwimmbrotmontage oder so. Auch wenn es ein Stück Ast genauso tun würde...


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Damit habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, wenn auch mit schwimmenden oder langsam sinkenden. Als Wasserkugelersatz für eine Schwimmbrotmontage oder so. Auch wenn es ein Stück Ast genauso tun würde...



...oder Schilf?
Habe an der Oberwarnow etwas damit herumgespielt und war vom Material beeindruckt. 
Als Kind und generell früher habe ich eher mit Federkielen und so experimentiert.


----------



## Trotta

Bin nur eben Zigaretten holen, hab ich zu meiner imaginären Freundin gesagt.




 Der Rest ist schnell erzählt. Sonntag: Hohenzollernkanal



Montag: Mein Vormarsch ans Wasser wird von den Scherben einer Bierflasche ausgerechnet irgendwo in Siemensstadt (da will man nicht tot überm Zaun hängen) jäh gestoppt. Rückzug! Wieder zu Hause nutze ich die Gelegenheit für eine weitere Schlacht im Abnutzungskampf mit dem liebestollen Taubenpärchen, das ausgerechnet in der Dachtraufe vor meinem Schlafzimmerfenster sein Maison d'Amour einrichten möchte. Ich verwende dazu eine Daiwa Regal Tele in 4m aus den späten Achtzigern. Der fehlerverzeihende Glasfaserblank mit reichlich Rückgrat weiß seine Stärken im Infight mit der gefiederten Doublette auszuspielen.

Dienstag: Die Faule Spree macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre und bewegt sich nicht. Unscharf im Vordergrund die Moorhead Interpretation eines Dreibeins - mit Reservebein.



Endlich! Zielfisch!



Saisonzwischenfazit: Maden haben in den letzten Tagen viel Vertrauen verspielt.^^


----------



## geomas

@Trotta - das ist ja gemein: die Chinesen haben Dir eine sehr viel größere Pin geliefert als dem Rest der Ükel-Stammtisch-Besatzung!
 (oder war der Barsch so klein...?)

Danke für den so wunderbar formulierten und opulent bebilderten Bericht aus der Hauptstadt!


----------



## Andal

Ein schön gebautes Fahrrad. Als ehemaligem Rad-Bauer fällt mir das sofort auf. Und ein schöner Fisch. Bei allem Groll, den wir gegen Grundeln hegen, es sind schöne Fische!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ein schön gebautes Fahrrad. Als ehemaligem Rad-Bauer fällt das sofort auf. Und ein schöner Fisch. Bei allem Groll, den wir gegen Grundeln hegen, es sind schöne Fische!



Besonders die Milchner, oder?


----------



## Andal

Sowohl, als auch. Wenn man sich das Fischerl mal genauer ansieht, sich vergegenwärtigt, wie wehrhaft und agil sie sind, das Farbenspiel. Bemerkenswerte Tiere, die auch nicht hier sind, weil sie es so wollten.


----------



## Mescalero

Als Fahrrad-Hobby-Zusammenschrauber mit Hang zu altmodischen Drahteseln ist mir der Renner auch gleich aufgefallen, sehr schickes Gerät! Petri zu den Fängen und danke für den schönen Bericht!


----------



## Trotta

Und danke natürlich für die vielen schöner bebilderten und vor allem schöner formulierten Berichte der letzten Tage!

Über die Grundel hab ich mich tatsächlich gefreut. Es war meine erste. Wunderschön. Außerdem war ich überrascht, dass das kleine Tierchen Zähnchen hat, mit denen es sich tapfer in meinen Hakenlöser verbissen hat. (Über die nächsten zehn hab ich mich dann nicht mehr so gefreut...)


----------



## Andal

Dabei haben Fahrräder und Angelzeug viel gemeinsam. Man kann ganze Vermögen versenken und wird nie die Perfektion erreichen.


----------



## Andal

Trotta schrieb:


> Und danke natürlich für die vielen schöner bebilderten und vor allem schöner formulierten Berichte der letzten Tage!
> 
> Über die Grundel hab ich mich tatsächlich gefreut. Es war meine erste. Wunderschön. Außerdem war ich überrascht, dass das kleine Tierchen Zähnchen hat, mit denen es sich tapfer in meinen Hakenlöser verbissen hat. (Über die nächsten zehn hab ich mich dann nicht mehr so gefreut...)


Und es ist eine vergleichsweise sehr große Grundel. Direkt kapital!


----------



## Andal

Ned lachen... im Schnitt sind sie gut ein Drittel kleiner.


----------



## Trotta

Ich weiß, ich weiß, ich hatte noch reichlich kleinere, sehr viel kleinere...


----------



## Andal

Eigentlich ist es ja schade, wenn wir sie schon haben, dass sie nicht die Größen der Barsche erreichen. Sie würden an der Angel und in der Küche deutlich mehr hergeben.


----------



## Trotta

In einem Blinispfännchen  wirken sie schon recht groß.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ja schade, wenn wir sie schon haben, dass sie nicht die Größen der Barsche erreichen. Sie würden an der Angel und in der Küche deutlich mehr hergeben.



Letzteres auf jeden Fall, wenn sie regelmäßig in Größenordnungen von 30-40cm zu fangen wären.
Dann gäbe es aber auch irgendwann sicher Schonmaße und Schonzeiten zur Bestandsregulierung.

Reizen würde es mich aber auf jeden Fall mal so ne Monstergrundel in der Küche zu verarbeiten. Mit den kleinen hier tu ich mir und den Tierchen das nicht an.


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Bei diesen Preisen für Konfektionsware lasse ich bauen und muss dabei nicht sparsam sein.



Hallo Andal, das Problem sind nicht die Komponenten sondern der Blank. Ich glaube nicht dass es diese Blanks einzeln zu kaufen gibt oder Rutenbauer Zugriff darauf haben. Wenn ich mal geschaut habe was es so gibt kommen immer nur die allgemein verdächtigen zum vorschein. Auch im Rutenbauforum werden kaum hochwertigste Blanks genannt besonders im Bereich Friedfisch-Ruten.

Liebe Grüße an den Rhein

Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hast du etwa keine Sbirolinos im Tacklesäckchen? Oder Spoons, denen kann man doch wirklich nur schwer widerstehen.


Also auf meinen Spoons steht Effzett und 20gr...

Sbiros habe ich, gelegentlich werden sie (wenn Nachtangeln an einem Stillgewässer ansteht, also wirklich selten, aktuell wüsste ich nicht wo sie sich befinden) als eine Art Grundblei genutzt


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, und  Danke für eure tollen Berichte und Fotos. Da ich immer noch nicht an Wasser komme, bin ich heute mal zum Angelladen gefahren und habe mich in seinem Rive-Regal festgebissen. Denn eigentlich brauche ich nichts mehr. Aber dann, die drittletzte Rute, war dann das, was angeblich Glücklich macht, eine Acolyte. Das gute war, kein anderer im Laden, so konnte man in Ruhe Probewedeln. Und da man ja auch der armen Wirtschaft in diesen Zeiten was gutes Tun soll, haben wir uns nach der Verhandlung des Endpreises auf die Weitergabe dieser Rute geeinigt. Und ihr habt Recht gehabt, Drennan macht glücklich. Nun bin ich nur noch Heißer geworden endlich ans Wasser zu kommen.  Mal sehen, ob mein Gehuste zum Wochenende endlich ausgeklungen ist.


Mich macht Daiwa im Moment am Glücklichsten. Nach langen Ringen und Kataloge durchwälzen und letztlich vergleiche am Montag im Angelladen bin ich bei der Ninja LT 6000 SS hängengeblieben. 
Hatte zwar schon die Crosscast 5000S im Auge, aber meine Güte war dass ein Brummer. Und nachdem ich eine von der Größe und Gewicht ähnliche Rute letztens angeln durfte (Balzer Zammataro 9600) dachte ich mir neeeeee, dass tue ich mir nicht an. Darum für die Ninja entschieden, ist fast um die Hälfte leichter.


----------



## Minimax

@Trotta Ein sehr lustiger Bericht, vielen Dank dafür, und die Grundel ist wirklich Kapital. Ja, und würden uns die Grundeln nicht nerven, dann wären es andere Kleinis ohne Migrationshintergrund: Kaum zu glauben, das einst Kaulis und Gobios die Angler einst zur Weissglut trieben, heute sind sie lokal ja teilweise bedroht. Und gegenüber denen haben die Grundeln ja sogar kulinarische Vorzüge.
Übrigens viel mir auf, und so hab ichs dann auch bei der Recherche gelesen, dass Grundeln auf kleinstem Raume ganz unterschiedliche Populationsdichten und Dynamiken aufweisen, wenige Meter können da einen Unterschied machen- habt ihr ähnliches beobachten können?


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Mich macht Daiwa im Moment am Glücklichsten. Nach langen Ringen und Kataloge durchwälzen und letztlich vergleiche am Montag im Angelladen bin ich bei der Ninja LT 6000 SS hängengeblieben.
> Hatte zwar schon die Crosscast 5000S im Auge, aber meine Güte war dass ein Brummer. Und nachdem ich eine von der Größe und Gewicht ähnliche Rute letztens angeln durfte (Balzer Zammataro 9600) dachte ich mir neeeeee, dass tue ich mir nicht an. Darum für die Ninja entschieden, ist fast um die Hälfte leichter.


Rollen mit Getriebe können unmöglich glücklich machen ;D


Minimax schrieb:


> @Trotta Ein sehr lustiger Bericht, vielen Dank dafür, und die Grundel ist wirklich Kapital. Ja, und würden uns die Grundeln nicht nerven, dann wären es andere Kleinis ohne Migrationshintergrund: Kaum zu glauben, das einst Kaulis und Gobios die Angler einst zur Weissglut trieben, heute sind sie lokal ja teilweise bedroht. Und gegenüber denen haben die Grundeln ja sogar kulinarische Vorzüge.
> Übrigens viel mir auf, und so hab ichs dann auch bei der Recherche gelesen, dass Grundeln auf kleinstem Raume ganz unterschiedliche Populationsdichten und Dynamiken aufweisen, wenige Meter können da einen Unterschied machen- habt ihr ähnliches beobachten können?


Gründlinge und Kaulbarsche haben durchaus kulinarischen Wert, das Problem ist es, wie mittlerweile scheinbar auch stellenweise bei den Grundeln, genug zu fangen dass es sich lohnt


----------



## Hecht100+

@Racklinger Werter Kollege, ich kann deinen Verglich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Die Crosscast 5000 faßt 530 Meter 0,35mm Schnur, die Ninja LT SS 6000 gerade mal 100 Meter der gleichen Stärke. Das ist doch eine ganz andere Klasse. Und wenn es dir um das Gewicht geht, die Ninja LT 4000 C hat die gleiche Schnurfassung wie die Ninja 6000SS, wiegt aber etwas über 100 gr. weniger. Und die alte Ninja A 2500 hat auch das gleiche Fassungsvermögen und ist noch einmal etwas leichter.


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Racklinger Werter Kollege, ich kann deinen Verglich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Die Crosscast 5000 faßt 530 Meter 0,35mm Schnur, die Ninja LT SS 6000 gerade mal 100 Meter der gleichen Stärke. Das ist doch eine ganz andere Klasse. Und wenn es dir um das Gewicht geht, die Ninja LT 4000 C hat die gleiche Schnurfassung wie die Ninja 6000SS, wiegt aber etwas über 100 gr. weniger. Und die alte Ninja A 2500 hat auch das gleiche Fassungsvermögen und ist noch einmal etwas leichter.


Ich weiss der Vergleich hinkt ein bisschen, die crosscast ist eine Big Pit und Weitwurfrolle. Ursprünglich wollte ich so eine auch, aber nachdem ich eine vergleichbare in der Hand hatte und diese auch nutzen durfte beim Angeln habe ich gemerkt, dass dieses nix für mich ist. Mit hat teilweise das Handgelenk geschmerzt, dass muss nicht sein. 
die 6000SS ist fürs feederfischen gedacht und hat eine flache Spule. Die normale 6000er würde auch 150 m 0,40er vertragen. Die alte ninja A 2500 hab ich selbst und es ist doch ein bisschen ein Größenunterschied vorhanden. Wenn ich die Tage mal Zeit habe, mache ich ein Vergleichsfoto. 
Der Praxistest mit der neuen steht ja noch aus, aber ich denke in 2 - 3 Wochen komme ich wieder an die Donau.


----------



## Finke20

Ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger.

Ich möchte nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder was zum Ükel beisteuern.

Am Sonntag ging es mal,  für ein Stündchen mit einer 6 Meter Stippe bewaffnet, an der Peene gewesen.

Der Erfolg konnte sich auch sehen lassen, es gingen 30 Plötzen bis 29 cm an den Haken.

Köder sind Caster und Fleischmade gewesen, obwohl Caster um ein vielfaches besser funktionierten.

Als beste Kombi erwiesen sich zwei Caster und eine Fleischmade dazu. Erstaunlicher weise wurde der Haken als er nur mit Maden beködert war,  fast vollständig ignoriert.

Kam ein Caster dazu dauerte es nur wenige Sekunden und es erfolgte ein anbiss.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich wollte ja noch was zum Sonntag nachtragen und kam nicht mehr dazu. Obwohl es sich nun um Schnee von Gestern handelt, und ich keine Fischbilder
> habe, vertreibt es Euch vielleicht etwas die Zeit, bis zum nächsten eigenen Ausflug ans Wasser.
> 
> Angeregt durch Geos wunderschöne Bilder der jungen Warnow im Wald spürte ich gestern sofort, das es diese Orte und ihre Entdeckung sind, die mir zur Zeit schmerzlich fehlen. daher auch mein im Nachgang etwas zu emphatisches Posting von gestern abend. Und da mich mein ansonsten für kleine, seltsame Waldfliesse
> recht unzugänglicher Angelkumpel auf ein solches schon vor einiger Zeit hingewiesen hatte, wars für mich beschlossene Sache, heute dieses auszukundschaften und Fisch hin, Fisch her, die Frische der erwachenden Natur im schattigen Wald aufzusuchen, und dort mein Glück zu versuchen, und viel von der Atmosphäre aufzusaugen. Und natürlich würden Stuhl und Rutentasche im Minimobli bleiben, lediglich mein Rucksack mit Ködern und die Darent Valley, nun noch unsensibler als vor dem Missgeschick begleiteten mich, mit freier Leine und zwei SSGs in flexibler Entfernung zum 12er Haken.
> 
> Der kleine Fliess ist vielleicht 3 bis 4 Meter breit, selten mehr als geschätzte 30-40 cm tief und schlängelt sich durch einen Eichen- Erlen(!)mischwald. Mächtige Windstürze liegen quer über dem Gewässer, und trotz garnicht so klarem Wasser entdeckt das polbrillenbewehrte Auge sandige Stellen, und an sonnigen Stellen auch wiedererwachende Krautfelder. Trotzdem ist das träge kleine Gewässer ganz sicher kein Rotpunkthaunt, su langsam und nährstoffreich sind die Wasser.
> Ich pirschte mich also mit beschränkter Hoffnung durch die herrlich frische Waldesruh, immer gut 5-8 meter Jenseits des Ufers, um nicht etwaige FIschlein zu verschrecken, und manchmal innehaltend, und eine vielversprechende Stelle schärfer ins Auge fassend. Nie sah ich dabei Fische, nie die helleren oder dunkleren Silhouetten die über dem Untergrund wedelten, oder wenigstens das charakteristische Geplätscher eines übermütigen Kleinischwarms. Ich glaube, ich habe einen länglichen Flecken Dunklen Substrats etwa 10 Minuten belauert, bis ich ihn schliesslich anwarf, so wie die anderen interessanten stellen auch mit kleinem Dendro, zwei
> Maden und angekündigt durch eine Prise der Krabbler.
> Anhang anzeigen 344370
> 
> Es sollte ausser Herzerfrischung, freiem Durchatmen und ein paar wunderschönen Stunden im Wald nichts bringen, sieht man einmal von einem kleinen Barsch ab, der so unter Beweis stellte, das doch Wirbeltiere sich in dem Fliess befinden müssen- erbiss an einer etwas tieferen Stelle, an der ich mich kurz niedergelassen hatte,
> auch weil dort die Reste eines kleinen Querdamms aus Feldsteinen und Gehölz für ein munteres, freundliches Plätschergeräusch sorgten. Während des nervenzerfetzenden Drills konnte ich Zeuge eines heftigen Erlfliegenmassenschlupfes werden, der so schnell begann, wie er aufhörte.
> Anhang anzeigen 344371
> 
> Nennt mich verrückt, ich werde dennoch andere ABschnitte des Gewässers aufsuchen, um die Schönheit zu geniessen und vielleicht auch dort auf Fisch zu stossen.
> 
> Die zweite Stelle des Tages war ein Abschnitt meines Flüsschens, die mich schon lange interessiert hat, weit oberhalb meiner üblichen Swims in entlegenen Wiesen.
> Dort wurde vor einigen Jahren im Zuge der Renaturierungsmassnahmen eine verbreiterte Stelle mit künstlichen Kiesbänken angelegt. Die Stelle ist schwer zu beangeln, weil dort das Ufer ringsum von ungebremstem Röhrichtwuchs fast unzugänglich ist, und das Flüsschen noch einmal jünger und schmaler als weiter unterhalb ist.
> 
> Als ich zu der Stelle kam, hatte der niedrige Wasserstand allerdings dafür gesorgt, dass die Kiessbänke wie eine Serie von Inseln, dem Rücken eines Walfischs nicht unähnlich aus der Mitte des Stromes ragten, und eine nur wenige centimeter tiefe Zone von der Schmalen, tiefen Rinne abtrennten, durch die das Flüsslein strömte.
> Ich bin also zur mittleren Insel gewatet, habe es mir dort auch dem sonnenerwärmten Kies bequem gemacht und und genoss nach der Kühlen Frische das Waldes die herrlich warme Sonne. Die anglerisch nervigen Böen waren nicht unwillkommen, und gelegentliche lärmige Ausflügler konnten mir in meiner sonnenwarmen Inseleinsamkeit nichts anhaben, so dass ich mich ganz auf die gefiederten Bewohner des Röhrichts (auch Herr EIsvogel war mit von der Partie, ein gutes Zeichen) konzentrieren konnte und nebenher etwas angeln- so strahlend Blau war der Brandenburger Schäfchenwolkenhimmel, das ich mir die Freiheit nahm, den obersten Knopf zu lösen und die Armel bis zum Ellenbogen aufzukrempeln, Sitten hin oder her.
> Anhang anzeigen 344382
> 
> Ich begann also, Die Rinne l.b.o. mit Maden zu impfen und dann die leichte Grundmontage einige Meter Flussab zu platzieren, doch erstmal tat sich nichts.
> Nach einer Weile legte ich dann mit golfballgrossen Bällchen aus zermatschen Currytulip nach, die eine schöne nahrhafte Wolke durch die Rinne treiben liessen,
> und winzige Würfelchen brachten die ersten Zupfer, wo die universellen Maden keinen Abnehmer gefunden hatten-
> Ich war überrascht und erfreut, denn an dieser Stelle hatte ich noch niemals zuvor geangelt. Und meine stille Hoffnung, die diese Zupfer aufkommen liessen wurden
> dann durch einen Mittzwanziger Johnnie belohnt, und mein Vertrauen in meinen Lieblingsköder gestärkt. Und tatsächlich konnte ich dann noch einige weitere Dobelkinder landen, zunächst auf Currytulip, und später auch auf Made- aber von anderen Spezies weder Spur noch Biss.
> Anhang anzeigen 344383
> 
> Hier noch eine weitere Impression, dort wo die Insel endet, knapp hinter der kleinen "Landzunge" kamen die Bisse. Beachtet auch den herrlichen Himmel! Am Ende habe ich meinen Strandurlaub in vollen Zügen genossen, und so erholsam war der Angeltag, das ich jetzt noch davon zehre.
> 
> Tja, mal sehen, was der nächste Ausflug so bringen mag,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Euer Minimax


Wunder schöner Bericht.
Als wäre man selbst dabei gewesen..
Und Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger.
> 
> Ich möchte nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder was zum Ükel beisteuern.
> 
> Am Sonntag ging es mal,  für ein Stündchen mit einer 6 Meter Stippe bewaffnet, an der Peene gewesen.
> 
> Der Erfolg konnte sich auch sehen lassen, es gingen 30 Plötzen bis 29 cm an den Haken.
> 
> Köder sind Caster und Fleischmade gewesen, obwohl Caster um ein vielfaches besser funktionierten.
> 
> Als beste Kombi erwiesen sich zwei Caster und eine Fleischmade dazu. Erstaunlicher weise wurde der Haken als er nur mit Maden beködert war,  fast vollständig ignoriert.
> 
> Als ein Caster dazu kam dauerte es nur wenige Sekunden und es erfolgte ein anbiss.


Auch dir ein dickes Petri.
Schöne Strecke hast du da hingelegt....


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch nicht mal, ob ich wirklich darf. Aber ich gehe auch einfach los und das auch immer zu den "Randzeiten" des Tages und an Stellen, wo ich praktisch nicht gesehen werden kann. Also abseits von allem und unauffällig. Aber so gehe ich schon seit Jahren. Nichts ist beim Fischen wichtiger, als Ruhe & Frieden!


Da gebe ich dir voll recht,ist die beste Zeit.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Letzte Woche konnte ich es doch nicht lassen und bin an den Silokanal .
> Habe mich dort mit einem Angelkameraden getroffen  ( Der nötig Abstand wurde eingehalten ) und einen älteren Herren haben wir auch mitgenommen, der nicht mehr unbedingt alleine ans Wasser soll ( Ehrensache )
> Auf dem Fußweg zum Kanal hat er mindestens 20x erklärt das ich jetzt was lernen könne !
> Mein Angelkamerad ( Team ) hat mir mittlerweile angemerkt das ich große Augen bekommen habe und hat Ihm erwiedert " Karlheinz lass mal ,der Michel kann das auch "
> Ich persönlich dachte mir so ,naja mal abwarten, vielleicht kann man wirklich noch was lernen?
> 
> Beim Angeln saß Er ,5 cm vor der Spundwand mit einer Sitzkiepe die beim Husten geknäärrt hat
> Ich war die ganze Zeit darauf eingestellt hinterher springen zu müssen!
> 
> Während des Angelns hat Er dann unzählige Weisheiten rausgehauen ,die Ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte
> 
> 1.) Wenn der Kuckuck ruft ,beißen sie flach!
> 
> 2.) Wenn es regnet, braucht man einen Schirm!
> 
> 3.) Wurschstulle gut Alles gut !
> 
> 4.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 5.) Mit Wurm und Made fängt man Fisch
> 
> 6.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 7.) Im Winter ist zu kalt für Fisch!
> 
> 8.) Schnäppschen muss!
> 
> 9.).Auf einem Bein steht man nicht!
> 
> 10.) Einer geht noch!
> 
> 11.) Muhhaahaa wo ist eigentlich meine Frau? ( Karlheinz!  Schon lange tot! )
> 
> 12.) Wirklich!  Macht nix !
> 
> 13.) Schnäppschen muss !
> 
> 
> Der Opa hatte wohl den lustigsten Angeltag seines Lebens!  Kleiner Schönheitsfehler! Er hatte vergessen Köder an den Haken zu machen
> 
> Wir haben ihn später Heim gefahren!
> 
> LG Michael


So ist das wenn man alt wird / ist.....
Ich  bin auch froh wenn ein Kollege mit dabei ist beim angeln.
Früher viel und gerne alleine unterwegs.
Heut mit fast 70 ist man über Begleitung froh.


----------



## Waller Michel

Erspart mir aber bitte passende Rezept!


phirania schrieb:


> So ist das wenn man alt wird / ist.....
> Ich  bin auch froh wenn ein Kollege mit dabei ist beim angeln.
> Früher viel und gerne alleine unterwegs.
> Heut mit fast 70 ist man über Begleitung froh.


Ich finde das auch völlig gut! 
Der Mann ist schon paar Jahre im Altersheim ! Mitten im Zimmer steht sein Angelzeug und keiner darfs anfassen 
Natürlich will er damit auch ans Wasser! 
Und ganz ehrlich, der Tag war lustig und der ältere Mann wohl so gut gelaunt wie seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr! 
Das ist doch eine schöne Sache! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens viel mir auf, und so hab ichs dann auch bei der Recherche gelesen, dass Grundeln auf kleinstem Raume ganz unterschiedliche Populationsdichten und Dynamiken aufweisen, wenige Meter können da einen Unterschied machen- habt ihr ähnliches beobachten können?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie du 'auf kleinstem Räume in diesem Zusammenhang interpretierst. Hier am MLK in einer Wendestelle fängst du die Dinger in 50cm Tiefe im 30-Sekunden-Takt, direkt neben der Wendestelle 'auf Strecke' kanns sein, dass du garnichts an den Haken bekommst.


----------



## Tobias85

@Finke20: Petri zur Augerot-Compilation


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger.
> 
> Ich möchte nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder was zum Ükel beisteuern.
> 
> Am Sonntag ging es mal,  für ein Stündchen mit einer 6 Meter Stippe bewaffnet, an der Peene gewesen.
> 
> Der Erfolg konnte sich auch sehen lassen, es gingen 30 Plötzen bis 29 cm an den Haken.
> 
> Köder sind Caster und Fleischmade gewesen, obwohl Caster um ein vielfaches besser funktionierten.
> 
> Als beste Kombi erwiesen sich zwei Caster und eine Fleischmade dazu. Erstaunlicher weise wurde der Haken als er nur mit Maden beködert war,  fast vollständig ignoriert.
> 
> Kam ein Caster dazu dauerte es nur wenige Sekunden und es erfolgte ein anbiss.




Eine schöne Strecke, Finke!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie du 'auf kleinstem Räume in diesem Zusammenhang interpretierst. Hier am MLK in einer Wendestelle fängst du die Dinger in 50cm Tiefe im 30-Sekunden-Takt, direkt neben der Wendestelle 'auf Strecke' kanns sein, dass du garnichts an den Haken bekommst.


Iirc ist das Substrat und die Bodenbeschaffenheit wichtig, auf Kies Grundeln  auf Sand weniger weil sie keine guten Schwimmer sind und sich da nicht ohne weiteres festhalten können. Ins unreine gesprochen aus dem Gedächtnis


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Iirc ist das Substrat und die Bodenbeschaffenheit wichtig, auf Kies Grundeln  auf Sand weniger weil sie keine guten Schwimmer sind und sich da nicht ohne weiteres festhalten können. Ins unreine gesprochen aus dem Gedächtnis



In meinem Fall beides vollkommen identische, durchgehende, Steinpackung. Ich persönlich tippe hier auf die minimal schwächere Strömung in der Wendestelle, aber wissen weiß man es natürlich nicht.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> In meinem Fall beides vollkommen identische, durchgehende, Steinpackung. Ich persönlich tippe hier auf die minimal schwächere Strömung in der Wendestelle, aber wissen weiß man es natürlich nicht.


Ich glaube, die Strömung ist es nicht, die kommen ja auch in Flüssen mit mehr Strömung zahlreich vor. Vielleicht hält sich in Wendebecken mehr Raubfisch auf, die die Grundeln reduzieren. Oder es gibt andere Gründe, die wir gar nicht kennen. Bei uns gibt es auch unterschiedliche Vorkommen, aber von außerhalb des Wassers erkennt man nicht unbedingt, warum das so ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier im Rhein ist die Verteilung der Grundeln vom Vorkommen der Steine abhängig; viele Steine, viele Grundeln.. .
Keine Steine, oder harte Strömung, bedeutet keine oder fast keine Grundeln.. .
Aber der Bestand ist ziehmlich eingebrochen. Ich könne jetzt nicht loslaufen und auf Ansage schnell ein Abendessen zusammenfangen - diese Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Minimax

Genau un die Richtung der oberen Beiträge ging meine Frage. Ich selbst kenne z.B. in meinem weitgehend Grundelfreien (soweit ich weiss...) Sandgeprägten Flüsschen zwei "Inselvorkommen" die offenbar jeweils im Bereich von Brücken und den damit zusammenhängenden Schuttfeldern gesprengter Vorgängerbauten verknüpft sind. Es handelt sich um keine Massenvorkommen, ob sie stabil sind kann ich nicht sagen.
Auch Steinschüttungen entlang eines Kanals bilden Grundelfrundliche Streifen, wo allerdings die Grundel dauerhaft regieren soll,
Ein Boardie hingegen hat mir von einer Top-Grundelstelle berichtet, die aber letztes Jahr plötzlich verwaist war.

Edit: Oh, hoppla, herzliches Petri @Finke20 - ja, Caster sollte man nicht unterschätzen, grade in Kombi, sie bringen einen Fsrblichen Kontrast und eine gewisse Knackigkeit ins Spiel, die den Maden fehlt, und die die Fische offenbar schätzen


----------



## Hering 58

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger.
> 
> Ich möchte nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder was zum Ükel beisteuern.
> 
> Am Sonntag ging es mal,  für ein Stündchen mit einer 6 Meter Stippe bewaffnet, an der Peene gewesen.
> 
> Der Erfolg konnte sich auch sehen lassen, es gingen 30 Plötzen bis 29 cm an den Haken.
> 
> Köder sind Caster und Fleischmade gewesen, obwohl Caster um ein vielfaches besser funktionierten.
> 
> Als beste Kombi erwiesen sich zwei Caster und eine Fleischmade dazu. Erstaunlicher weise wurde der Haken als er nur mit Maden beködert war,  fast vollständig ignoriert.
> 
> Kam ein Caster dazu dauerte es nur wenige Sekunden und es erfolgte ein anbiss.


Dir auch ein dickes Petri, eine schöne Strecke hast du da hingelegt. , Finke!


----------



## Tikey0815

Hmm, muss wohl an mir liegen, dass ich so ein Grundelmagnet bin, meine, zugegeben gefühlte Statistik, besagt, dass ich zwischen jedem Augerot und Co zirka 20 Grundeln fange...


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Erspart mir aber bitte passende Rezept!
> 
> Ich finde das auch völlig gut!
> Der Mann ist schon paar Jahre im Altersheim ! Mitten im Zimmer steht sein Angelzeug und keiner darfs anfassen
> Natürlich will er damit auch ans Wasser!
> Und ganz ehrlich, der Tag war lustig und der ältere Mann wohl so gut gelaunt wie seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr!
> Das ist doch eine schöne Sache!
> 
> LG Michael


Hauptsache der ältere Herr hatte Spaß.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier im Rhein leiden die Grundeln allerdings an einer Erkrankung, welche den Bestrand dezimiert.
Man kann auch durchaus einen Zusammenhang zwischen Grundel,Barsch und Kormoran erkennen.
Erst viele Grundeln, dann viele Barsche und schlußendlich kommt der Vogel und frisst Beide restlos auf.
Danach ist dann wieder 3-4 Jahre Ruhe im Bach, bis es wieder über 3-4 Jahre genau so abläuft.
Eigentlich wären die Grundeln schon längst im System integriert, wenn es noch ein funktionierendes Sytem gäbe, aber leider kommt immer wieder der Vogel dazwischen.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kennt ihr das schon?


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier im Rhein ist die Verteilung der Grundeln vom Vorkommen der Steine abhängig; viele Steine, viele Grundeln.. .
> Keine Steine, oder harte Strömung, bedeutet keine oder fast keine Grundeln.. .
> Aber der Bestand ist ziehmlich eingebrochen. Ich könne jetzt nicht loslaufen und auf Ansage schnell ein Abendessen zusammenfangen - diese Zeiten sind vorbei.


Exakt die selbe Erfahrungen habe ich im Rhein auch gemacht! 
Das selbe gilt aber auch für den MLK und vergleichbare Gewässer!  Ganz heftig sind die Steinpackungen zur Uferbefestigung !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Da mein Wettkampfkescher jetzt so langsam nicht mehr so toll war ,hab ich eben mal nachgelegt und mir einen neuen Kescherkopf und Kescherstange bei Ebay geordert !
Im Moment sind Artikel aus England immer wieder vergriffen oder mit gigantischen Lieferzeiten versehen!  So jedenfalls mein subjektiver Eindruck? 









LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Der Stiel gefällt mir...


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da mein Wettkampfkescher jetzt so langsam nicht mehr so toll war ,hab ich eben mal nachgelegt und mir einen neuen Kescherkopf und Kescherstange bei Ebay geordert !
> Im Moment sind Artikel aus England immer wieder vergriffen oder mit gigantischen Lieferzeiten versehen!  So jedenfalls mein subjektiver Eindruck?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344482
> Anhang anzeigen 344483
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Sieht ordentlich aus,und 4 meter lang ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## hanzz

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier im Rhein leiden die Grundeln allerdings an einer Erkrankung, welche den Bestrand dezimiert.
> Man kann auch durchaus einen Zusammenhang zwischen Grundel,Barsch und Kormoran erkennen.
> Erst viele Grundeln, dann viele Barsche und schlußendlich kommt der Vogel und frisst Beide restlos auf.
> Danach ist dann wieder 3-4 Jahre Ruhe im Bach, bis es wieder über 3-4 Jahre genau so abläuft.
> Eigentlich wären die Grundeln schon längst im System integriert, wenn es noch ein funktionierendes Sytem gäbe, aber leider kommt immer wieder der Vogel dazwischen.. .


Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Kormoran bei mir rückläufig ist und die Grundeln ebenfalls. Barsche in guten Durschnittsgrößen allerdings wieder da.
Zu dem zeigen sich aber auch wieder vermehrt kleine Döbel und Ükelsschwärme. Denke zwischen Barsch und dem Döbel/Ükelaufkommen besteht ein Zusammenhang.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht ordentlich aus,und 4 meter lang ist nicht schlecht.


Ja kann man 2teilig verwenden dann 2,80 Meter oder 3 teilig dann 4 Meter !

Entspricht so meinem alten aber der war mittlerweile nicht mehr so toll !

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Obacht liebe Leute, heute Abend heißt es, das Puschenkino anzuwerfen. Auf NDR genau der Bereich, wo @Wuemmehunter auf den Spuren von Barbe und Döbel in der Leine hunted.


----------



## Ukel

Es gibt ja mehrere Arten Grundeln, die Schwarzmundgrundel hält sich bevorzugt in, auf und unter Steinen auf. Es gibt eine weitere, deren Namen ich jetzt nicht weiß, die sich bevorzugt auf Sandboden aufhalten soll. Die Unterscheidungsmerkmale sind wohl auch nicht so ausgeprägt.


----------



## rhinefisher

hanzz schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Kormoran bei mir rückläufig ist und die Grundeln ebenfalls. Barsche in guten Durschnittsgrößen allerdings wieder da.
> Zu dem zeigen sich aber auch wieder vermehrt kleine Döbel und Ükelsschwärme. Denke zwischen Barsch und dem Döbel/Ükelaufkommen besteht ein Zusammenhang.



Bei uns gibt es dieses Jahr rund dreimal soviele Vögel wie im letzten Jahr, in dem Barsche ganz gut gefangen wurden.
Deshalb denke ich, dass sich der Barschbestand bis zum jahresende wieder deutlich verringert haben wird.. .


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier im Rhein leiden die Grundeln allerdings an einer Erkrankung, welche den Bestrand dezimiert.
> Man kann auch durchaus einen Zusammenhang zwischen Grundel,Barsch und Kormoran erkennen.
> Erst viele Grundeln, dann viele Barsche und schlußendlich kommt der Vogel und frisst Beide restlos auf.
> Danach ist dann wieder 3-4 Jahre Ruhe im Bach, bis es wieder über 3-4 Jahre genau so abläuft.
> Eigentlich wären die Grundeln schon längst im System integriert, wenn es noch ein funktionierendes Sytem gäbe, aber leider kommt immer wieder der Vogel dazwischen.. .



Eigentlich sind solche Populationszyklen aber ganz normal in Räuber-Beute-Beziehungen, siehe z.B. Feldmäuse/Greifvögel. Und auch der Kormoran gehört als ursprünglich heimischer Vogel eigentlich mit ins System, auch wenn uns Anglern das nicht immer so ganz passt. 

Von daher: Alles ganz normal bei dir am Rhein, ein anschauliches Beispiel für funktionierende Selbstregulation in der Natur.


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Die Unterscheidungsmerkmale sind wohl auch nicht so ausgeprägt.



Kesslergrundel und Marmorierte Grundel gibt es noch und soweit ich weiß ist die Schwarzmundgrundel die einzige mit dem schwarzen Fleck auf der ersten Rückenflosse, genau wie beim Flussbarsch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von daher: Alles ganz normal bei dir am Rhein, ein anschauliches Beispiel für funktionierende Selbstregulation in der Natur.



Leider nicht.
In einer Kulturlandschaft regelt ich nichts mehr von selbst(siehe, Kormoran, Biber, Wolf, Waschbär usw.).
Die Viecher(Kormorane in diesem Fall) werden ja nicht weniger wenn die Beute weniger wird(wie in ener normalen Räuber-Beute-Beziehung), sondern durch selektiven Schutz, Fischbesatz und Bewirtschaftung wird der Bestand künstlich hoch gehalten.
Wenn diese Schwärme dann(besonders in kleine) in Wildgewässer einfallen weil sie anderswo vergrämt werden, ist der Schaden immens.

Ich kann nur von hier(MV) berichten. Die Viecher werden immer mehr und wo sie einfallen, hinterlassen sie zerstörte Biotope!

"Experten zufolge leben in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 20 Kolonien der schwarzen Vögel mit etwa 15.000 Brutpaaren. Das seien so viele, wie in keinem anderen Bundesland, sagte Backhaus. Zur Arterhaltung reichten 5000 Brutpaare. "









						Geschützte Vögel: Backhaus will Kormorane zum Abschuss freigeben | Nordkurier.de
					

Fischer beklagen sich, dass sie nichts gegen die Vögel unternehmen dürfen. Nachdem eine Einigung mit der EU unmöglich scheint, sucht Backhaus jetzt einen anderen Weg.




					www.nordkurier.de
				




Das ist das Ergebnis von jahrelangem, einseitigem Schutz durch die selektiv vogelschützende, spendensammelnde Mafia.
Bei denen hört der Naturschutz an der Wasseroberfläche auf!


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Stiel gefällt mir...


Mir auch, ich berichte mal wenn ich ihn habe!  

LG Michael


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau un die Richtung der oberen Beiträge ging meine Frage. Ich selbst kenne z.B. in meinem weitgehend Grundelfreien (soweit ich weiss...) Sandgeprägten Flüsschen zwei "Inselvorkommen" die offenbar jeweils im Bereich von Brücken und den damit zusammenhängenden Schuttfeldern gesprengter Vorgängerbauten verknüpft sind. Es handelt sich um keine Massenvorkommen, ob sie stabil sind kann ich nicht sagen.
> Auch Steinschüttungen entlang eines Kanals bilden Grundelfrundliche Streifen, wo allerdings die Grundel dauerhaft regieren soll,
> Ein Boardie hingegen hat mir von einer Top-Grundelstelle berichtet, die aber letztes Jahr plötzlich verwaist war.
> 
> Edit: Oh, hoppla, herzliches Petri @Finke20 - ja, Caster sollte man nicht unterschätzen, grade in Kombi, sie bringen einen Fsrblichen Kontrast und eine gewisse Knackigkeit ins Spiel, die den Maden fehlt, und die die Fische offenbar schätzen


Als Grundelnovize kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen, außer bereits Erwähntem, nämlich dass die Fischchen sich überwiegend ufernah in der Steinpackung aufhalten - teilweise sichtbar im Flachwasser. Sobald ich die enorme Reichweite der Pin ausgereizt und mutmaßlich über sauberem Sandgrund gefischt hab, war weitgehend Schluss mit den Grundelbissen. Da sie es mittlerweile über die Schleuse Charlottenburg wohl auch in den Westhafenkanal geschafft haben, hast Du sicher auch bald Gelegenheit für eigene Feldforschung in der Stadtspree...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Vielen Dank für den Fernsehtipp, @Ukel. Das werde ich mir natürlich ansehen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Es gibt ja mehrere Arten Grundeln, die Schwarzmundgrundel hält sich bevorzugt in, auf und unter Steinen auf. Es gibt eine weitere, deren Namen ich jetzt nicht weiß, die sich bevorzugt auf Sandboden aufhalten soll. Die Unterscheidungsmerkmale sind wohl auch nicht so ausgeprägt.


Absolut richtig! 
Es gibt in Europa unzählige Grundelarten ,zB alleine im Gardasee " 400 "
Würde hier jetzt zuweit führen darauf einzugehen!  Wenn es interessiert, Wikipedia gibt da einen kurzen Überblick! 

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rollen mit Getriebe können unmöglich glücklich machen ;D



Da tut sich grad ein Cluster auf....es gibt nix schöneres wie das perfekte Zusammenspiel eines Rollengetriebes....vorallem wenn es aus dem Hause Daiwa kommt und auf SS1600/2600 getauft wurde.
Das sind Rollen fürs Leben, kauft man sich einmal und braucht nie wieder etwas anderes.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das selbe gilt aber auch für den MLK und vergleichbare Gewässer!  Ganz heftig sind die Steinpackungen zur Uferbefestigung !
> 
> LG Michael



Jene Steine liegen bei uns im MLK im kompletten Kanal ohne Ausnahme. Egal wo du deine Köder auslegen willst, er wird entweder auf oder in den Steinen landen.
Daher Feedern hier auch nicht praktikabel, jeder Wurf nen Abriss des Korbes.


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> vorallem wenn es aus dem Hause Daiwa kommt und auf SS1600/2600 getauft wurde.
> Das sind Rollen fürs Leben, kauft man sich einmal und braucht nie wieder etwas anderes.



...deshalb hast Du ja auch nur eine davon!


----------



## Waller Michel

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Jene Steine liegen bei uns im MLK im kompletten Kanal ohne Ausnahme. Egal wo du deine Köder auslegen willst, er wird entweder auf oder in den Steinen landen.
> Daher Feedern hier auch nicht praktikabel, jeder Wurf nen Abriss des Korbes.


Bei uns auch sehr oft! 
Gibt aber auch Stellen mit Spundwand und ganz wenig naturähnliche Stellen. ....aber auch die Ausnahme! 

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> ...deshalb hast Du ja auch nur eine davon!



hab damals inner Schule wohl gepennt


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei uns auch sehr oft!
> Gibt aber auch Stellen mit Spundwand und ganz wenig naturähnliche Stellen. ....aber auch die Ausnahme!
> 
> LG Michael


Da waren unsere Baumeister angelfreundlicher, es gibt genügend Stellen zum Feedern. Wenn Steinpackung, endet sie oft nach 10 oder mehr Metern, an Spundwänden geht es meist auch ganz gut. Und dort, wo Zweigkanäle abgehen, meistens auch sehr freundlicher Untergrund.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

MLK, EHK....alles das gleiche hier. Spundwände machen da auch kein Unterschied, schaut nur am Ufer netter aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind solche Populationszyklen aber ganz normal in Räuber-Beute-Beziehungen, siehe z.B. Feldmäuse/Greifvögel. Und auch der Kormoran gehört als ursprünglich heimischer Vogel eigentlich mit ins System, auch wenn uns Anglern das nicht immer so ganz passt.
> 
> Von daher: Alles ganz normal bei dir am Rhein, ein anschauliches Beispiel für funktionierende Selbstregulation in der Natur.



Leider stimmt das so garnicht - das ist die Theorie 5te Klasse Bio.
Durch extrem einseitigen "Schutz" ist das vorher ja auch nur so ungefähr funktionierend System völlig eingebrochen.
Und das nicht nur in Deutschland - von Sizilien bis nach Andalusien schimpfen die Menschen auf die irren "Vogelfreunde" in MeckPomm... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> die irren "Vogelfreunde" in MeckPomm...




Ds ist nur eine Minderheit, die dafür aber am lautesten schreit und dank erschlichener Spendengelder(für den guten Zweck "Naturschutz") leider auch noch die finanziellen Mittel im Überfluss hat, um politisch Einfluss zu nehmen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ds ist nur eine Minderheit, die dafür aber am lautesten schreit und dank erschlichener Spendengelder(für den guten Zweck "Naturschutz") leider auch noch die finanziellen Mittel im Überfluss hat, um politisch Einfluss zu nehmen!



Schon klar - ich denke auch, dass wir dieses Problem nur einer Handvoll obskurer "Schützer" zu verdanken haben... .


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kormoran gehört als ursprünglich heimischer Vogel eigentlich mit ins System



In Norddeutschland vielleicht. 

Für  Bayern glaube ich das  erst, wenn mir jemand glaubhafte Belege dafür bringt, dass bei uns auch im Mittelalter schon Kormorane im Winter zu Hunderten über die Salmondienflüsse hergefallen sind.  Von den künstlichen geschaffenen Brutkolonien in Vogelschutzgebieten und Tierparks gar nicht zu reden.

Als "natürlich" würde ich diese Bestandsentwicklung nicht bezeichnen.

Die Fischbestände in vielen Gewässern hier sind leider aber auch nicht mehr "natürlich" .  Das hat dann auch noch andere Ursachen.

So wie die sich die Lage momentan darstellt, wird sich da nichts mehr "einpendeln".  Wenn die Bewirtschafter nicht nachhelfen, würden in vielen Gewässern manche Fischarten verschwinden, selbst wenn gar nicht geangelt würde.


----------



## Waller Michel

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> In Norddeutschland vielleicht.
> 
> Für  Bayern glaube ich das  erst, wenn mir jemand glaubhafte Belege dafür bringt, dass bei uns auch im Mittelalter schon Kormorane im Winter zu Hunderten über die Salmondienflüsse hergefallen sind.  Von den künstlichen geschaffenen Brutkolonien in Vogelschutzgebieten und Tierparks gar nicht zu reden.
> 
> Als "natürlich" würde ich diese Bestandsentwicklung nicht bezeichnen.
> 
> Die Fischbestände in vielen Gewässern hier sind leider aber auch nicht mehr "natürlich" .  Das hat dann auch noch andere Ursachen.
> 
> So wie die sich die Lage momentan darstellt, wird sich da nichts mehr "einpendeln".  Wenn die Bewirtschafter nicht nachhelfen, würden in vielen Gewässern manche Fischarten verschwinden, selbst wenn gar nicht geangelt würde.


Nach meinem Wissensstand gabs früher keine Kormorane nördlich der Alpen und der Rhone! 
Es ist und bleibt eine invasive Art die nicht gut tut !
Anders sehe ich persönlich es bei Wolf und Bieber! 
Aber das will ich hier nicht zum Gegenstand der Diskussion machen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber das will ich hier nicht zum Gegenstand der Diskussion machen!



Ich denke, das ist für den Ükel das allerbeste und entschuldige mich, diese Diskussion ausgelöst zu haben. Das war so nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Andal, das Problem sind nicht die Komponenten sondern der Blank. Ich glaube nicht dass es diese Blanks einzeln zu kaufen gibt oder Rutenbauer Zugriff darauf haben. Wenn ich mal geschaut habe was es so gibt kommen immer nur die allgemein verdächtigen zum vorschein. Auch im Rutenbauforum werden kaum hochwertigste Blanks genannt besonders im Bereich Friedfisch-Ruten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße an den Rhein
> 
> Heinz


Veto - Gerade der Sektor Fliegenrutenblanks bietet so eine große Auswahl an wirklich guten Blanks. Man darf nur nicht immer bloss auf die Beschriftung der Herteller/Vertreiber achten, sondern auch mal über den Tellerrand blicken. Klar ist das auch immer eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Aber auch ein 4,5 m Floatrutenblank in der obersten Qualität ist erhältlich.

Ich bin halt weg von der Sicht, dass eine Friedfischrute nur dann eine Friedfischrute ist, wenn "Match", oder wenigstens "Specimen" auf dem Blank steht.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil, @Finke20 , zu dem Plötz-Reigen! 

Die knackigen Caster sind für Fische wohl sowas wie für uns Zweibeiner Naschkram: Cracker - man kommt kaum los davon, wenn man angefangen hat und schwupps ist die Tüte leer...


----------



## geomas

#grundeln

Zum Glück habe ich in meinem Leben erst eine einzige Grundel (ne Schwarzmundgrundel) gefangen. Letztes Jahr im Fluß nebenan.
Weiter zur Mündung hin (nur ein paar Kilometer) war ich vor ein paar Jahren Zeuge eines Massenfangs. Aber dort war die Bodenbeschaffenheit (eher kiesig/steinig) eine ganz ander als hier bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #grundeln
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich in meinem Leben erst eine einzige Grundel (ne Schwarzmundgrundel) gefangen. Letztes Jahr im Fluß nebenan.
> Weiter zur Mündung hin (nur ein paar Kilometer) war ich vor ein paar Jahren Zeuge eines Massenfangs. Aber dort war die Bodenbeschaffenheit (eher kiesig/steinig) eine ganz ander als hier bei mir um die Ecke.


Man muss sich bei Grundeln und Koppen einfach nur die Lebensweise und die Orte der Laichabgabe ansehen. Die sind auf grobe Steinstrukturen angewiesen. Zudem sind sie hundsmiserable Schwimmer, wenn man sie mal mit Lauben vergleicht. Sie haben auch keine Schwimmblasen. Klar das sie lieber zwischen den Steinen "herumhüpfen", denn über weite Sandflächen flitzen.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war ich ganz erfolgreich. Bzw. es war ein Desaster, je nach Sichtweise.

Nachdem ich kürzlich meinen Kescherstiel zerbrochen habe und Ersatz brauchte, wurde einer bestellt und zwar in einem Laden der Gegend, um Versandkosten und Sperrgutzuschlag zu sparen. Heute war die Abholung, Läden dürfen jetzt ja wieder öffnen und so habe ich mir ein mundundnasegeschütztes Schlendern zwischen all den Kostbarkeiten nicht nehmen lassen.

Den Trakker Eimerrucksack, den geomas letztens vorgestellt hat, gab es für den halben Preis aber ich bin tapfer und standhaft daran vorbeigegangen, ebenso am Drennan Rutenregal. Auch die Rollenwand hat mich kalt gelassen. In der Nubsieabteilung bin ich dann doch eingeknickt und am Ende kam ein stattliches Sümmchen zusammen. U.a. eine Guru Futterschleuder wanderte in den Korb....wir diskutierten ja eben erst deren Design und Innovationen....ich mag Plastik nicht und vermeide es, wenn es Alternativen gibt aber dieser Katapult ist sowas von durchdacht und muss fast zwangsläufig aus Kunststoff bestehen, mit verstellbarer Wurfkraft usw.

Naja, mal sehen ob es auffällt, dass die Zeche aus Versehen mit der Haushalts-EC-Karte bezahlt wurde...

Der Kescher ist übrigens so ein Alu-Plumpsangeldingens von Zebco, preiswert und stabil genug zum Walfischangeln. Nicht so ein geiles Teil wie der von @Waller Michel .


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich ganz erfolgreich. Bzw. es war ein Desaster, je nach Sichtweise.
> 
> Nachdem ich kürzlich meinen Kescherstiel zerbrochen habe und Ersatz brauchte, wurde einer bestellt und zwar in einem Laden der Gegend, um Versandkosten und Sperrgutzuschlag zu sparen. Heute war die Abholung, Läden dürfen jetzt ja wieder öffnen und so habe ich mir ein mundundnasegeschütztes Schlendern zwischen all den Kostbarkeiten nicht nehmen lassen.
> 
> Den Trakker Eimerrucksack, den geomas letztens vorgestellt hat, gab es für den halben Preis aber ich bin tapfer und standhaft daran vorbeigegangen, ebenso am Drennan Rutenregal. Auch die Rollenwand hat mich kalt gelassen. In der Nubsieabteilung bin ich dann doch eingeknickt und am Ende kam ein stattliches Sümmchen zusammen. U.a. eine Guru Futterschleuder wanderte in den Korb....wir diskutierten ja eben erst deren Design und Innovationen....ich mag Plastik nicht und vermeide es, wenn es Alternativen gibt aber dieser Katapult ist sowas von durchdacht und muss fast zwangsläufig aus Kunststoff bestehen, mit verstellbarer Wurfkraft usw.
> 
> Naja, mal sehen ob es auffällt, dass die Zeche aus Versehen mit der Haushalts-EC-Karte bezahlt wurde...
> 
> Der Kescher ist übrigens so ein Alu-Plumpsangeldingens von Zebco, preiswert und stabil genug zum Walfischangeln. Nicht so ein geiles Teil wie der von @Waller Michel .


Kescher sind eh Verbrauchsgüter par excellence. In absehbarer Zeit hingeschieden und wieder mal ersetzt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich ganz erfolgreich. Bzw. es war ein Desaster, je nach Sichtweise.
> 
> Nachdem ich kürzlich meinen Kescherstiel zerbrochen habe und Ersatz brauchte, wurde einer bestellt und zwar in einem Laden der Gegend, um Versandkosten und Sperrgutzuschlag zu sparen. Heute war die Abholung, Läden dürfen jetzt ja wieder öffnen und so habe ich mir ein mundundnasegeschütztes Schlendern zwischen all den Kostbarkeiten nicht nehmen lassen.
> 
> Den Trakker Eimerrucksack, den geomas letztens vorgestellt hat, gab es für den halben Preis aber ich bin tapfer und standhaft daran vorbeigegangen, ebenso am Drennan Rutenregal. Auch die Rollenwand hat mich kalt gelassen. In der Nubsieabteilung bin ich dann doch eingeknickt und am Ende kam ein stattliches Sümmchen zusammen. U.a. eine Guru Futterschleuder wanderte in den Korb....wir diskutierten ja eben erst deren Design und Innovationen....ich mag Plastik nicht und vermeide es, wenn es Alternativen gibt aber dieser Katapult ist sowas von durchdacht und muss fast zwangsläufig aus Kunststoff bestehen, mit verstellbarer Wurfkraft usw.
> 
> Naja, mal sehen ob es auffällt, dass die Zeche aus Versehen mit der Haushalts-EC-Karte bezahlt wurde...
> 
> Der Kescher ist übrigens so ein Alu-Plumpsangeldingens von Zebco, preiswert und stabil genug zum Walfischangeln. Nicht so ein geiles Teil wie der von @Waller Michel .


Der Kescher muss Dir deinen Zweck erfüllen, wenn er stabil ist und Dir gut in der Hand liegt ist doch alles gut !
Für den Altagsbetrieb hab ich immer eine 3Meter Kescherstange von Tubbertini dabei, das Ding hat 16,99 Euro gekostet! 
Von daher ! Glückwunsch zum Kauf !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

So Männer! Angelkameraden !

Ich fahre heute Nacht mal runter an den Main, hoffe dass das Wetter dort einigermaßen ist und werde dort in die Angelsaison starten zum 1. Mai traditionell! 
Natürlich standardmäßig auf Raubfisch ,eventuell Waller ?
Deshalb wünsche ich euch schon jetzt einen schönen 1. Mai und einen erfolgreichen Start in die Angelsaison 2020 !
Wünsche Euch allen ein herzliches Petri und drück euch die Daumen für das Wetter! 
Macht euch einen schönen Tag !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So Männer! Angelkameraden !
> 
> Ich fahre heute Nacht mal runter an den Main, hoffe dass das Wetter dort einigermaßen ist und werde dort in die Angelsaison starten zum 1. Mai traditionell!
> Natürlich standardmäßig auf Raubfisch ,eventuell Waller ?
> Deshalb wünsche ich euch schon jetzt einen schönen 1. Mai und einen erfolgreichen Start in die Angelsaison 2020 !
> Wünsche Euch allen ein herzliches Petri und drück euch die Daumen für das Wetter!
> Macht euch einen schönen Tag !
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Spaß und Erfolg,hoffentlich pass das Wetter.Dir auch einen schönen 1. Mai.


----------



## Ukel

Hallo Leute, bin grad vom Angeln zurück, die Leine-Doku läuft jetzt bei mir.
Wollte gern noch einen Bericht erstellen. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man Bilder in den Text hinein integriert. Gern per PN.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ukel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin grad vom Angeln zurück, die Leine-Doku läuft jetzt bei mir.
> Wollte gern noch einen Bericht erstellen. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man Bilder in den Text hinein integriert. Gern per PN.


Wenn noch keiner hat schreib mir


----------



## Ukel

Heute am späten Nachmittag ging es an die Leine, und zwar dort, wo ich im Februar auf Döbelpirsch war. Die erste Stelle war durch das Niedrigwasser jetzt sehr flach, kurz mit LB und Sammy-Flocke probiert, aber ich hatte keine große Zuversicht hier. Nach einer Viertelstunde bin ich ca. 200 m aufwärts gegangen, an dieser Stelle hatte ich noch eine Rechnung offen mit der Leine. Im Winter hier zwar Bisse auf Flocke gehabt, aber keinen Fisch erwischt. Hier ist nach einer Verengung mit fast rauschender Strömung ein Kolk von ca. 30x10 m mit nur leichter Strömung. Hier wieder mit LB und Flocke begonnen. Was soll ich sagen, zunächst gab es ein Deja Vu, vier mehr oder minder gute Bisse, aber nichts blieb hängen, und dann ging erstmal nichts mehr. Also die mitgebrachte 6m-Bolo ausgepackt und die leichte Montage durchtreiben lassen, immer wieder auch Maden eingeworfen. Wie ich da so vor mir hinangel, lässt sich genau gegenüber von mir der Eisvogel im trockenen Geäst nieder, ich schaue ihm erst zu und zücke  dann das Handy für ein Foto, 25 m entfernt sitzt er. Der optische 2-fach Zoom lässt den Vogel so grad erkennen, wer findet ihn?





Während ich grad das Handy wegpacke, schaue ich wieder aufs Wasser, Nanu, wo ist du Pose? Hebe die Rute an, kräftiger Widerstand und nach einem schönen Drill landet ein Brassen von ca. 50 cm mit männlichen Hochzeitsoutfit im Kescher, super, nicht grad erwartet.




Nach soviel Radau am Platz rechne ich nun erstmal nicht mehr mit Fisch, doch weit gefehlt, ein paar Minuten später wieder ein Biss, der nächste 50er, auch er im Hochzeitskleid und schön bronzefarben.




So, das wird’s wohl endgültig gewesen sein an dieser Stelle, aber ein Wechsel lohnt nicht mehr, also halbherzig weitergeangelt. Mittlerweile sank die Sonne tiefer, der Himmel wurde immer schöner, Handy wieder rausgeholt, ein paar Fotos gemacht....wo ist denn die Pose? Schnell die Rute angehoben, hängt doch noch wieder was gutes dran, siehe da, Frau Brassen gesellt sich dazu, auch wieder in der Größe.




Nun denn, mach ich doch weiter, aber nun lässt sich nichts großes mehr blicken. Lediglich ein kleines Rotaugen und der Ururenkel eines größeren Döbels ließ sich noch verhaften.




Das war’s dann mit dem Angeln, zum Schluss noch ein Bild vom Sonnenuntergang. Links unten im Bild wohl ein Biberbau, ich meine, einen oder zwei gesehen zu haben, war aber wegen des Schattens und des Gegenlichts nur schwer zu erkennen. Alles in allem ein toller Angelabend.




Danke an @geomas und @Racklinger für die Unterstützung für das Einfügen der Bilder


----------



## geomas

Toller Bericht, vielen Dank dafür und Petri heil, lieber Ukel! 
Die Brassen sehen richtig gut aus, sehr schön fotografiert.



Den Eisvogel hab ich entdeckt, aber pssst, ich will ja niemandem das fröhliche Suchen vermiesen.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Solche Berichte liest man hier nie



Ich war bei so ner Aktion mal dabei,und durfte den Sack sogar bis an den Spot tragen...könnte man wirklch mal nen Bericht drüber schreiben  


Wieder mal ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger hier,besonders die 30 Plötzen mit der Stippe aind mal ein mega cooler Fang @Finke20 

War selber die Tage ne kleine Runde Feedern,konnte ein paar Rotaugen und diese knapp ü40 Brasse (   ?) überlisten.
Ist auf jeden Fall saftig eingestiegen 

Übrigens für die Jungs hier die mich bezüglich der Match beraten haben,ich konnte nicht abwarten.Somit ist es die Trabucco Precision RPL Match Plus geworden,in 3,90.
Bin einfach zu neugierig darauf !
Dazu werde ich vielleicht auch echt mal nen kleinen Testbericht als Thread hier machen wenn ich die etwas gefischt habe, @rhinefisher kommt bestimmt auch mal mit,und dann nehmen wir das Ding mal unter die Lupe 
Vielleicht sind hier ja noch andere Leute an sowas interessiert,ich finde die Marke zumindest interessant.Ich bin bei ca 70€,inklusive Versand.Sollte die Qualität dann überzeugen,wäre das schon eine richtig feine Sache.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, @Ukel,
ein sehr schöner Bericht. An dem Prächtigen Dunklen Brassen mit den Schneeweissen Hörnchen sieht man, warum das Wort "Laichausschlag" irreführend ist, "Hochszeitskleid" ist da schöner und fäirer. Toll das DU so ein schönes Revier hast, glücklich ist der Fluss, der solche Ufer aufweist.  

Und klar, hier ist Mr. Ice:

EDIT, Bild gelöscht, Geo hat recht, wollen ja noch andere suchen, sorry

Vielen Dank,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

@Ukel TollerBericht und tolle Fische, dickes Petri dafür.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Heute am späten Nachmittag ging es an die Leine, und zwar dort, wo ich im Februar auf Döbelpirsch war. Die erste Stelle war durch das Niedrigwasser jetzt sehr flach, kurz mit LB und Sammy-Flocke probiert, aber ich hatte keine große Zuversicht hier. Nach einer Viertelstunde bin ich ca. 200 m aufwärts gegangen, an dieser Stelle hatte ich noch eine Rechnung offen mit der Leine. Im Winter hier zwar Bisse auf Flocke gehabt, aber keinen Fisch erwischt. Hier ist nach einer Verengung mit fast rauschender Strömung ein Kolk von ca. 30x10 m mit nur leichter Strömung. Hier wieder mit LB und Flocke begonnen. Was soll ich sagen, zunächst gab es ein Deja Vu, vier mehr oder minder gute Bisse, aber nichts blieb hängen, und dann ging erstmal nichts mehr. Also die mitgebrachte 6m-Bolo ausgepackt und die leichte Montage durchtreiben lassen, immer wieder auch Maden eingeworfen. Wie ich da so vor mir hinangel, lässt sich genau gegenüber von mir der Eisvogel im trockenen Geäst nieder, ich schaue ihm erst zu und zücke  dann das Handy für ein Foto, 25 m entfernt sitzt er. Der optische 2-fach Zoom lässt den Vogel so grad erkennen, wer findet ihn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Während ich grad das Handy wegpacke, schaue ich wieder aufs Wasser, Nanu, wo ist du Pose? Hebe die Rute an, kräftiger Widerstand und nach einem schönen Drill landet ein Brassen von ca. 50 cm mit männlichen Hochzeitsoutfit im Kescher, super, nicht grad erwartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach soviel Radau am Platz rechne ich nun erstmal nicht mehr mit Fisch, doch weit gefehlt, ein paar Minuten später wieder ein Biss, der nächste 50er, auch er im Hochzeitskleid und schön bronzefarben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, das wird’s wohl endgültig gewesen sein an dieser Stelle, aber ein Wechsel lohnt nicht mehr, also halbherzig weitergeangelt. Mittlerweile sank die Sonne tiefer, der Himmel wurde immer schöner, Handy wieder rausgeholt, ein paar Fotos gemacht....wo ist denn die Pose? Schnell die Rute angehoben, hängt doch noch wieder was gutes dran, siehe da, Frau Brassen gesellt sich dazu, auch wieder in der Größe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nun denn, mach ich doch weiter, aber nun lässt sich nichts großes mehr blicken. Lediglich ein kleines Rotaugen und der Ururenkel eines größeren Döbels ließ sich noch verhaften.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das war’s dann mit dem Angeln, zum Schluss noch ein Bild vom Sonnenuntergang. Links unten im Bild wohl ein Biberbau, ich meine, einen oder zwei gesehen zu haben, war aber wegen des Schattens und des Gegenlichts nur schwer zu erkennen. Alles in allem ein toller Angelabend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke an @geomas und @Racklinger für die Unterstützung für das Einfügen der Bilder


Ein dickes Petri, ein sehr schöner Bericht und Bilder.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Captain_H00k , und Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen Matchrute. 
Ich finds prima, daß Du in Sachen Marke einfach mal neue Wege gegangen bist.
Stelle die Trabucco gerne mal vor.


----------



## Hering 58

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich war bei so ner Aktion mal dabei,und durfte den Sack sogar bis an den Spot tragen...könnte man wirklch mal nen Bericht drüber schreiben
> 
> 
> Wieder mal ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger hier,besonders die 30 Plötzen mit der Stippe aind mal ein mega cooler Fang @Finke20
> 
> War selber die Tage ne kleine Runde Feedern,konnte ein paar Rotaugen und diese knapp ü40 Brasse (   ?) überlisten.
> Ist auf jeden Fall saftig eingestiegen
> 
> Übrigens für die Jungs hier die mich bezüglich der Match beraten haben,ich konnte nicht abwarten.Somit ist es die Trabucco Precision RPL Match Plus geworden,in 3,90.
> Bin einfach zu neugierig darauf !
> Dazu werde ich vielleicht auch echt mal nen kleinen Testbericht als Thread hier machen wenn ich die etwas gefischt habe, @rhinefisher kommt bestimmt auch mal mit,und dann nehmen wir das Ding mal unter die Lupe
> Vielleicht sind hier ja noch andere Leute an sowas interessiert,ich finde die Marke zumindest interessant.Ich bin bei ca 70€,inklusive Versand.Sollte die Qualität dann überzeugen,wäre das schon eine richtig feine Sache.


Ein dickes Petri heil, und Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen Matchrute.


----------



## Ukel

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, @Ukel,
> Toll das DU so ein schönes Revier hast, glücklich ist der Fluss, der solche Ufer aufweist.
> 
> Vielen Dank,
> hg
> Minimax


da sagst du was, Minimax, mit diesen Ufern wehrt sich unser Fluss gegen angelnde Menschen. Ich saß die ganze Zeit am Abhang, fand nur rutschigen Halt und die Füße schmerzten vom verdrehten Draufhocken, aber was erleidet man nicht alles für unser tolles Hobby. Wir haben zum Glück auch Strecken, wo der Fluss gutmütiger zu uns ist


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch Petrus an @Captain_H00k und ganz besonders an @Ukel, tolle Fotos und schönes Suchbild.  Der zweite Brassen hat aber so typische Satzforellen-Flossen, oder täuscht das auf dem Bild? Hab ich noch nie bei anderen Fischarten gesehen...


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch Petrus an @Captain_H00k und ganz besonders an @Ukel, tolle Fotos und schönes Suchbild.  Der zweite Brassen hat aber so typische Satzforellen-Flossen, oder täuscht das auf dem Bild? Hab ich noch nie bei anderen Fischarten gesehen...


Danke dir, wo du es jetzt schreibst, stimmt, die Flossen sehen FoPu-mäßig aus, war mir nicht aufgefallen. Aber ich schwöööööre, der ist aus der Leine und bestimmt kein Ausgebüchster.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an Dich,@Ukel und natürlich auch an @Captain_H00k. Wow, was sind das für schöne Brassen, die Du da gestern gefangen hast! Wirklich tolle Fische. Mit den steilen Ufern ist es wirklich ein echtes Problem. Das ist auch bei mir im Abschnitt teilweise heftig.
Ich werde am Wochenende wahrscheinlich auch wieder an die Leine fahren. Diesmal werde ich mit einer Heli-Montage fischen und mit dem Abstand zwischen Köder und Blei/Futterkorb etwas experimentieren


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ukel schrieb:


> Obacht liebe Leute, heute Abend heißt es, das Puschenkino anzuwerfen. Auf NDR genau der Bereich, wo @Wuemmehunter auf den Spuren von Barbe und Döbel in der Leine hunted.




Hier der Link zum Film den werde ich mir Abends gönnen. 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein toller Bericht @Ukel , ein herzliches Petri zu den Traumbrassen! Der Eisvogel scheint per LEDs illuminiert zu sein, jedenfalls leuchtet er trotz seiner Winzigkeit deutlich im Gestrüpp.

Petri auch an @Captain_H00k ! Ich freue mich schon auf die Trabucco-Rezension, hier liest man ja immer nur die Lobeshymnen der Drennan Fanboys...


Wenn alles klappt wie vorhergesehen, kann ich heute auch ans Wasser und versuchen, zwischen Satzkarpfen und vorbei an Plötz und Ukel eine Brasse zu erwischen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich war bei so ner Aktion mal dabei,und durfte den Sack sogar bis an den Spot tragen...könnte man wirklch mal nen Bericht drüber schreiben



Jaaa - nur war das kein Zwiebelsack, sondern ein Setzkescher und ich weiß noch wie es geendet ist.
An dem Tag haben wir uns beide nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert...


----------



## Ukel

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Petris und die Resonanz, es freut mich sehr. Und allen Fängern von den Tagen vorher auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, das stand noch aus. Es macht immer wieder Spaß, die diversen Berichte zu lesen.

@Wuemmehunter: ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und vor allem den erhofften Fang an der Leine. Bin gespannt, ob das mit dem Helikopter hinhaut.
Ich überlege, wann es bei mir endlich mit der Oste etwas wird, die Gastkarte soll ja nicht einstauben. Nicht dieses, aber nächstes Wochenende werde ich in mal anvisiern.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja kann man 2teilig verwenden dann 2,80 Meter oder 3 teilig dann 4 Meter !
> 
> Entspricht so meinem alten aber der war mittlerweile nicht mehr so toll !
> 
> LG Michael


So ein Teil dürfte ich auch noch im Keller liegen haben.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So Männer! Angelkameraden !
> 
> Ich fahre heute Nacht mal runter an den Main, hoffe dass das Wetter dort einigermaßen ist und werde dort in die Angelsaison starten zum 1. Mai traditionell!
> Natürlich standardmäßig auf Raubfisch ,eventuell Waller ?
> Deshalb wünsche ich euch schon jetzt einen schönen 1. Mai und einen erfolgreichen Start in die Angelsaison 2020 !
> Wünsche Euch allen ein herzliches Petri und drück euch die Daumen für das Wetter!
> Macht euch einen schönen Tag !
> 
> LG Michael


Viel Erfolg.
Dann sollten sich die Waller aber warm anziehen......


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Heute am späten Nachmittag ging es an die Leine, und zwar dort, wo ich im Februar auf Döbelpirsch war. Die erste Stelle war durch das Niedrigwasser jetzt sehr flach, kurz mit LB und Sammy-Flocke probiert, aber ich hatte keine große Zuversicht hier. Nach einer Viertelstunde bin ich ca. 200 m aufwärts gegangen, an dieser Stelle hatte ich noch eine Rechnung offen mit der Leine. Im Winter hier zwar Bisse auf Flocke gehabt, aber keinen Fisch erwischt. Hier ist nach einer Verengung mit fast rauschender Strömung ein Kolk von ca. 30x10 m mit nur leichter Strömung. Hier wieder mit LB und Flocke begonnen. Was soll ich sagen, zunächst gab es ein Deja Vu, vier mehr oder minder gute Bisse, aber nichts blieb hängen, und dann ging erstmal nichts mehr. Also die mitgebrachte 6m-Bolo ausgepackt und die leichte Montage durchtreiben lassen, immer wieder auch Maden eingeworfen. Wie ich da so vor mir hinangel, lässt sich genau gegenüber von mir der Eisvogel im trockenen Geäst nieder, ich schaue ihm erst zu und zücke  dann das Handy für ein Foto, 25 m entfernt sitzt er. Der optische 2-fach Zoom lässt den Vogel so grad erkennen, wer findet ihn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Während ich grad das Handy wegpacke, schaue ich wieder aufs Wasser, Nanu, wo ist du Pose? Hebe die Rute an, kräftiger Widerstand und nach einem schönen Drill landet ein Brassen von ca. 50 cm mit männlichen Hochzeitsoutfit im Kescher, super, nicht grad erwartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach soviel Radau am Platz rechne ich nun erstmal nicht mehr mit Fisch, doch weit gefehlt, ein paar Minuten später wieder ein Biss, der nächste 50er, auch er im Hochzeitskleid und schön bronzefarben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, das wird’s wohl endgültig gewesen sein an dieser Stelle, aber ein Wechsel lohnt nicht mehr, also halbherzig weitergeangelt. Mittlerweile sank die Sonne tiefer, der Himmel wurde immer schöner, Handy wieder rausgeholt, ein paar Fotos gemacht....wo ist denn die Pose? Schnell die Rute angehoben, hängt doch noch wieder was gutes dran, siehe da, Frau Brassen gesellt sich dazu, auch wieder in der Größe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nun denn, mach ich doch weiter, aber nun lässt sich nichts großes mehr blicken. Lediglich ein kleines Rotaugen und der Ururenkel eines größeren Döbels ließ sich noch verhaften.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das war’s dann mit dem Angeln, zum Schluss noch ein Bild vom Sonnenuntergang. Links unten im Bild wohl ein Biberbau, ich meine, einen oder zwei gesehen zu haben, war aber wegen des Schattens und des Gegenlichts nur schwer zu erkennen. Alles in allem ein toller Angelabend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke an @geomas und @Racklinger für die Unterstützung für das Einfügen der Bilder


Wirklich schöner Bericht.
Petri zu den Brassen.
Schätze mal der Eisvogel hat da seine Bruthöhle in der Böschung....


----------



## Ukel

phirania schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner Bericht.
> Petri zu den Brassen.
> Schätze mal der Eisvogel hat da seine Bruthöhle in der Böschung....


Danke dir @phirania , Die Bruthöhle ist wohl nicht dort, er ist dann weiter geflogen. Aber was das Ufer angeht, hat er dort unzählige Möglichkeiten zum Höhlenbau.


----------



## hanzz

Toller Brassen @Ukel und ein schöner Bericht. Dickes Petri
Sowie auch an @Captain_H00k ein Petri.
Da sieht man auch wie unterschiedlich die Brassen manchmal daherkommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Aber ich schwöööööre, der ist aus der Leine und bestimmt kein Ausgebüchster



Daran zweifle ich nicht  Fand es nur bemerkenswert.

Heute wird's wohl nix mehr mit den Brassen bei mir und ob ich am langen Raubfischwochenende an den Kanal oder See möchte, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig...


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an Dich,@Ukel und natürlich auch an @Captain_H00k. Wow, was sind das für schöne Brassen, die Du da gestern gefangen hast! Wirklich tolle Fische. Mit den steilen Ufern ist es wirklich ein echtes Problem. Das ist auch bei mir im Abschnitt teilweise heftig.
> Ich werde am Wochenende wahrscheinlich auch wieder an die Leine fahren. Diesmal werde ich mit einer Heli-Montage fischen und mit dem Abstand zwischen Köder und Blei/Futterkorb etwas experimentieren


Und am Fluss auch mal das Vorfach deutlich länger machen!


----------



## Mescalero

Eben war ich kurz am See und habe verschiedene PopUps und Pellets probiert, das lief nur so mittelgut. Nur wenn reichlich angefüttert (Timarmix) wurde, gab es Gezuppel. Erst eine schöne und für hiesige Verhältnisse große Plötze, später zwei Karpfen und einen nicht verwandelten Biss.

Beim zweiten Karpfen befand sich der Köder samt Pelletband im Maul, der Haken hing lose außerhalb und hatte die Unterlippe durchstochen, sodass das Haar durch die Lippe ging. Keine Ahnung wie das passieren kann. Evtl bbeim Keschern...
Nach dem Abschneiden des Haares/Vorfachs ging es dem Fisch wieder prächtig, er hat keine Schäden davongetragen.

Morgen sind endlich die Bäche wieder offen, die Weiher sind wirklich ein ungenügender Ersatz.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

also ich hatte ja berichtet, das die Feederspitze der kleinen Darent Valley durch meine Unachtsamkeit kaputt ging.
Ich habe also die Tacklebox angeschrieben, und den Fall geschildert mit deutlicher Betonung, das es meine eigene Schuld
war ("...astonishing degree of stupiditiy and mistreatment on my behalf...") und ob und wie ich nun eine Ersatzspitze
kaufen kann.
Prompt kam die Antwort: Die lieben Leute schicken mir gratis, umsonst und für lau eine neue Spitze zu, aber für das
Porto müsste ich aufkommen, ob ich damit einverstanden wäre?
Na, und ob, dann haben sie mir nen Paypal link geschickt, 8 pfund kostet die Reise, und bald ist die Darent Valley wieder komplett.
Und das bei nem ausdrücklich selbst verursachten Schaden eines Erstbestellers an einer ohnehin günstigen Rute, Gratisersatz 
ohne Wenn und aber.
Ist das cool? Also von mir gibt's beide Daumen hoch für die Tacklebox.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> also ich hatte ja berichtet, das die Feederspitze der kleinen Darent Valley durch meine Unachtsamkeit kaputt ging.
> Ich habe also die Tacklebox angeschrieben, und den Fall geschildert mit deutlicher Betonung, das es meine eigene Schuld
> war ("...astonishing degree of stupiditiy and mistreatment on my behalf...") und ob und wie ich nun eine Ersatzspitze
> kaufen kann.
> Prompt kam die Antwort: Die lieben Leute schicken mir gratis, umsonst und für lau eine neue Spitze zu, aber für das
> Porto müsste ich aufkommen, ob ich damit einverstanden wäre?
> Na, und ob, dann haben sie mir nen Paypal link geschickt, 8 pfund kostet die Reise, und bald ist die Darent Valley wieder komplett.
> Und das bei nem ausdrücklich selbst verursachten Schaden eines Erstbestellers an einer ohnehin günstigen Rute, Gratisersatz
> ohne Wenn und aber.
> Ist das cool? Also von mir gibt's beide Daumen hoch für die Tacklebox.
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Deine Milde ist aber auch eine Art für sich. Wer kann da schon böse sein und nein sagen!?


----------



## Orothred

Heute mal wieder mit der Stippe unterwegs gewesen für zwei Stunden und wieder etliche Rotaugen und Rotfedern gefangen, diesmal nur auf Mais. Der erste Biss war sogar ein 18cm Barsch. Die Viecher fressen echt alles 

Ich hab das Gefühl, auf Mais beißen durchschnittlich größere als auf Maden. Das größte Rotauge heute hatte 22cm.

Stippangeln wird noch mein Steckenpferd


----------



## Hering 58

Ein dickes Petri @Mescalero ,@Orothred


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Deine Milde ist aber auch eine Art für sich. Wer kann da schon böse sein und nein sagen!?



Vielen Dank, lieber Freund, ein nettes Kompliment. Aber etwas unverdient. Wie jeder Ükel weiss, sind ja mein mystischer Totembruder "Kinski" @Kochtopf und ich in Wahrheit eine Person, und haben die Skala der Emotionen zwischen uns aufgeteilt... 





Orothred schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, auf Mais beißen durchschnittlich größere als auf Maden. Das größte Rotauge heute hatte 22cm.



Petri, und ich glaube dasselbe beobachtet zu haben: Mais bringt im Schnitt die größeren Rotaugen- kann aber auch nur ein Eindruck sein. Übrigens glaube ich auch,
das Caster-Rotaugen etwas grösser als Maden-Rotaugen sind, Ebenfalls ohne das beweisen zu können.


EDIT oh hoppla, wo habe ich nur meinen Kopf, auch Dir ein Petri lieber @Mescalero


----------



## Tricast

Orothred schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder mit der Stippe unterwegs gewesen für zwei Stunden und wieder etliche Rotaugen und Rotfedern gefangen, diesmal nur auf Mais. Der erste Biss war sogar ein 18cm Barsch. Die Viecher fressen echt alles
> 
> Ich hab das Gefühl, auf Mais beißen durchschnittlich größere als auf Maden. Das größte Rotauge heute hatte 22cm.
> 
> Stippangeln wird noch mein Steckenpferd



Telestippe oder Kopfrute? Und in welcher Länge?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Und am Fluss auch mal das Vorfach deutlich länger machen!


Welche Längen schlägst Du vor?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, lieber Freund, ein nettes Kompliment. Aber etwas unverdient. Wie jeder Ükel weiss, sind ja mein mystischer Totembruder "Kinski" @Kochtopf und ich in Wahrheit eine Person, und haben die Skala der Emotionen zwischen uns aufgeteilt... .


Deine größte Leistung sind keine akademischen Weihen sondern dass du es schaffst deine Mördergrube vor den Augen der Welt zu verschleiern. 
Ich habe da eher meinen Blutdruck im Blick und möchte nichts niedrigkalorisches in mich reinfressen


----------



## Andal

Zum Feedern am Fluss ist bei mir 60 cm kurz, 80 cm normal und bei mehr als 100 cm geht lang los. Das sieht man ja spätestens dann, wenn sich erste Bisse einstellen und wie die anzuschlagen sind, b.z.w. sich verwerten lassen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deine größte Leistung sind keine akademischen Weihen sondern dass du es schaffst deine Mördergrube vor den Augen der Welt zu verschleiern.
> Ich habe da eher meinen Blutdruck im Blick und möchte nichts niedrigkalorisches in mich reinfressen


Wäre bestimmt interessant, wenn wir mal, eine entsprechende Provokation vorausgesetzt, gemeinsam dekompensieren und einem Störer seine Grenzen weisen.


----------



## Orothred

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, und ich glaube dasselbe beobachtet zu haben: Mais bringt im Schnitt die größeren Rotaugen- kann aber auch nur ein Eindruck sein. Übrigens glaube ich auch,
> das Caster-Rotaugen etwas grösser als Maden-Rotaugen sind, Ebenfalls ohne das beweisen zu können.[/USER]



Petri Dank. Ich werde da mal dran bleiben, eventuell kann man was verifizieren 




Tricast schrieb:


> Telestippe oder Kopfrute? Und in welcher Länge?
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Tele, 5m....ganz einfaches Ding für nen Zehner....aber tut seinen Dienst


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wäre bestimmt interessant, wenn wir mal, eine entsprechende Provokation vorausgesetzt, gemeinsam dekompensieren und einem Störer seine Grenzen weisen.


@Minimax: "Entschuldigen Sie bitte, aber ihr verhalten irritiert mich"
@Kochtopf: "JETZT [Maßnahme das unerwünschte Verhalten abzustellen] und trab ab du Klappstuhl!"
@Andal: "Kruzifix, kriegst gla oan fotzn!"

Interessant wären die Gespräche danach


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant wären die Gespräche danach


"Ja mei... er hod so 'bettelt, da hamma eahm geben müssen!"


----------



## rustaweli

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mit dem MTB etwas biken. Perfektes Wetter für ein paar nicht zu harte Trails. Bißl naß, nicht zu trocken. War die Tage aber schon ein paar mal für mich und auch locker mit Family. Also dann doch kurzfristig umentschieden.
Dann eben Rotaugen Pirsch.













Aber egal was ich heute probierte, egal wo ich auswarf, nur Grundeln ohne Ende. Es biß einfach nix anders. Ich fing sie in allen Größen.
Dieser Racker war der Größte




Naja egal, zwar kein Zielfisch, aber es war trotzdem schön.
Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE!


----------



## Papamopps

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger.
> 
> Ich möchte nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder was zum Ükel beisteuern.
> 
> Am Sonntag ging es mal,  für ein Stündchen mit einer 6 Meter Stippe bewaffnet, an der Peene gewesen.
> 
> Der Erfolg konnte sich auch sehen lassen, es gingen 30 Plötzen bis 29 cm an den Haken.
> 
> Köder sind Caster und Fleischmade gewesen, obwohl Caster um ein vielfaches besser funktionierten.
> 
> Als beste Kombi erwiesen sich zwei Caster und eine Fleischmade dazu. Erstaunlicher weise wurde der Haken als er nur mit Maden beködert war,  fast vollständig ignoriert.
> 
> Kam ein Caster dazu dauerte es nur wenige Sekunden und es erfolgte ein anbiss.


Petri. 
Was macht man mit all den Fischen?


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute mit dem MTB etwas biken. Perfektes Wetter für ein paar nicht zu harte Trails. Bißl naß, nicht zu trocken. War die Tage aber schon ein paar mal für mich und auch locker mit Family. Also dann doch kurzfristig umentschieden.
> Dann eben Rotaugen Pirsch.
> Anhang anzeigen 344572
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344573
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344574
> 
> Aber egal was ich heute probierte, egal wo ich auswarf, nur Grundeln ohne Ende. Es biß einfach nix anders. Ich fing sie in allen Größen.
> Dieser Racker war der Größte
> Anhang anzeigen 344575
> 
> Naja egal, zwar kein Zielfisch, aber es war trotzdem schön.
> Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE!


Petri zur Grundel


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute mit dem MTB etwas biken. Perfektes Wetter für ein paar nicht zu harte Trails. Bißl naß, nicht zu trocken. War die Tage aber schon ein paar mal für mich und auch locker mit Family. Also dann doch kurzfristig umentschieden.
> Dann eben Rotaugen Pirsch.
> Anhang anzeigen 344572
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344573
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344574
> 
> Aber egal was ich heute probierte, egal wo ich auswarf, nur Grundeln ohne Ende. Es biß einfach nix anders. Ich fing sie in allen Größen.
> Dieser Racker war der Größte
> Anhang anzeigen 344575
> 
> Naja egal, zwar kein Zielfisch, aber es war trotzdem schön.
> Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE!


Petri,auch wenn es nicht der Zielfisch.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir Petri an @Mescalero, @Orothred und @rustaweli! 



Papamopps schrieb:


> Petri.
> Was macht man mit all den Fischen?



Wieder sone Frage, die absolut nicht in den Ükel gehört...


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Petri.
> Was macht man mit all den Fischen?


Lieber Papamopps, derlei Indiskretionen bitte im Ükel unterlassen, da es ein Streitträchtiges Thema ist Verfahren wir nach dem Prinzip: "Was der Ükel mit seinem Fang macht geht nur den Ükel an"; es fragt ja auch niemand wie du die Ehe bei deiner Gattin vollziehst  Ich bitte um Verständnis und bedanke mich im Voraus


*ed* und nein Minimax hat nicht meinen Laptop geklaut


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mir ging es ja eher um die Frage, ob man die Fische, wie auf dem Bild im Kescher/Setzkescher hat, oder ob das alles Fische sind, die bereits für das leibliche Wohl ihr Leben ließen.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und solche Fragen sind mitunter, je nach rechtlicher Lage im Bundesland, recht... indiskret. Deswegen gilt im Ükel: Methode , Setup etc. Sind gern gesehene Diskussionsbeiträge, was mit dem Fang geschieht ist die Sache des einzelnen





Papamopps schrieb:


> Ok sorry! Danke.
> 
> Soll ich meime Beiträge  diesbezüglich editieren?


Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir das Thema nicht schon hatten Papa...


----------



## phirania




----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petri sgehen raus zu @Mescalero - „Haar durch Lippe” hatte ich auch schon, vermute ebenfalls das Keschern als Grund dafür - und an @Orothred  sowie natürlich auch an @rustaweli .

Allen, die morgen ans Wasser kommen: viel Erfolg!

Bei mir ist die Lage ungewiß, von der Arbeit und vom Wetter abhängig.
Weite Touren sind mit meinem Wagen erstmal nicht drin, die Reparatur Anfang kommender Woche wird den Gegenwert von etwa 2 Guru Aventus Ruten plus noch ein paar Drennan-Peitschen kosten. Arghhhnngh!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Fernsehtipp, @Ukel. Das werde ich mir natürlich ansehen.


Das hab ich sogar geschafft dank des Tips  und Kampf mit der dämlichen Mediathek, was eindeutige Filmkanäle betrifft.
Leider war zuwenig Fisch, zuviel Molch und ganz zuviel Schloss Marienburg Flugbeobachtung darin.
Viele Bilder waren echt sehenswert wie der Eisvogel im Stuka-Flug, immerhin begegne ich auch Feuersalamandern häufig, manchmal auch als Hechtintern-Ragout.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da tut sich grad ein Cluster auf....es gibt nix schöneres wie das perfekte Zusammenspiel eines Rollengetriebes....vorallem wenn es aus dem Hause Daiwa kommt und auf SS1600/2600 getauft wurde.
> Das sind Rollen fürs Leben, kauft man sich einmal und braucht nie wieder etwas anderes.


Vor allem wenn es blitzartig u. federleicht die Anglerwünsche erfüllt, einfach superschnell wieder alles drin und dann wieder richtig raus  ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Lage ungewiß, von der Arbeit und vom Wetter abhängig.
> Weite Touren sind mit meinem Wagen erstmal nicht drin,


Daumendrück, dass es nicht so schlimm mit den Kosten wird!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da ich immer noch nicht an Wasser komme, bin ich heute mal zum Angelladen gefahren und habe mich in seinem Rive-Regal festgebissen. Denn eigentlich brauche ich nichts mehr. Aber dann, die drittletzte Rute, war dann das, was angeblich Glücklich macht, eine Acolyte. Das gute war, kein anderer im Laden, so konnte man in Ruhe Probewedeln.


Du hast es gut mit der Nähe dieses Angelparadies! 
Ich habe nur den Katalog von denen letztes Jahr mitbekommen, großteils eben französisch.
Schön dass die auch Drennan da haben, und viel Freude und Erfolg mit dem neuen Zauberstab!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn es blitzartig u. federleicht die Anglerwünsche erfüllt, einfach superschnell wieder alles drin und dann wieder richtig raus  ...


Wenn die anglerwünsche weitgehend Widerstandsfreier Schnurablauf ist... nun


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mit einem hast du recht, die Simplizität, Robustheit, Verlässlichkeit und ihre Harmonie mit gemütlichen Abläufen ist unübertroffen!
Ihr Problem beim Werfen wurde mit der Technoschwester Wenderolle längst ausgebügelt, ein Jahr lang habe ich nur mit solchen geangelt.
Leider ist die technische Weiterentwicklung und Finesse bei den Wenderollen nicht angekommen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast es gut mit der Nähe dieses Angelparadies!
> Ich habe nur den Katalog von denen letztes Jahr mitbekommen, großteils eben französisch.
> Schön dass die auch Drennan da haben, und viel Freude und Erfolg mit dem neuen Zauberstab!


Ja, die Kataloge sind leider immer in Französisch verfaßt, und es ist auch nur ein kleiner Laden, die anderen beiden hier im Umkreis haben mehr Fläche. Und dann habe ich noch die Angelabteilung im Raiffeisenmarkt. Es ist einfach schön, in dem kleinen Laden für mich exotische Ruten zu finden, eben wie Drennan oder Trabucco. Leider sind das meistens Einzelstücke. Aber mit vier Läden im Umkreis von 10 km kommt man doch schon erheblich weiter mit seiner Auswahl, nur unser Raiffeisenmarkt stellt jetzt anscheinend sein Programm komplett auf  FTM um.  Aber auch Tubertini hat hervorragende 3lbs Ruten.


----------



## Ukel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das hab ich sogar geschafft dank des Tips  und Kampf mit der dämlichen Mediathek, was eindeutige Filmkanäle betrifft.
> Leider war zuwenig Fisch, zuviel Molch und ganz zuviel Schloss Marienburg Flugbeobachtung darin.
> Viele Bilder waren echt sehenswert wie der Eisvogel im Stuka-Flug, immerhin begegne ich auch Feuersalamandern häufig, manchmal auch als Hechtintern-Ragout.


Kann dir nur zustimmen, leider zu viel Nebenthemen, wenn man es aus anglerischer Sicht sieht, war aber auch zu befürchten. Gibt halt nur selten Dokus im Süßwasser unter der Oberfläche und dann noch auf Angler abgestimmt


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Papamopps, derlei Indiskretionen bitte im Ükel unterlassen, da es ein Streitträchtiges Thema ist Verfahren wir nach dem Prinzip: "Was der Ükel mit seinem Fang macht geht nur den Ükel an"; es fragt ja auch niemand wie du die Ehe bei deiner Gattin vollziehst  Ich bitte um Verständnis und bedanke mich im Voraus
> 
> 
> *ed* und nein Minimax hat nicht meinen Laptop geklaut



War kein Vorwurf!!
War ernst gemeint, was man damit machen kann. Aber werde sowas nicht mehr fragen.


----------



## Papamopps

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Petri an @Mescalero, @Orothred und @rustaweli!
> 
> 
> 
> Wieder sone Frage, die absolut nicht in den Ükel gehört...


War absolut nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint. 
Sondern ernsthaftes Interesse. 
Aber kam wohl völlig falsch an. 

Ich unterlasse es.


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Papamopps, derlei Indiskretionen bitte im Ükel unterlassen, da es ein Streitträchtiges Thema ist Verfahren wir nach dem Prinzip: "Was der Ükel mit seinem Fang macht geht nur den Ükel an"; es fragt ja auch niemand wie du die Ehe bei deiner Gattin vollziehst  Ich bitte um Verständnis und bedanke mich im Voraus
> 
> 
> *ed* und nein Minimax hat nicht meinen Laptop geklaut


Aber....ich poste auch KEINE BILDER vom Vollzug meiner Ehe...

Also wer sowas postet muss auch mit Fragen rechnen. 

Ich bin dann mal raus. Viel Erfolg im Ükel.


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> Aber....ich poste auch KEINE BILDER vom Vollzug meiner Ehe...
> 
> Also wer sowas postet muss auch mit Fragen rechnen.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal raus. Viel Erfolg im Ükel.



Lieber Papamopps,

sei nun nicht verschreckt, der Ükel reagiert (aus leidvoller Erfahrung) hinsichtlich solcher Fragen eben vorsorglich irritiert- beachte auch bitte, das die entsprechenden Antworten höflich und erklärend formuliert waren, ebenso wie Deine Anfrage. Wir alle sollten es so sehen; wieder ist eine Unklarheit beseitigt- Was zwischen Kescher und Pfanne passiert, da masst sich der Ükel und seine Exponenten keine Kompetenz zu.

Also, lieber Papamopps, es sit gut, das das so geklärt wurde, und vergiss bitte nicht, das auch die stillen Mitleser sehen wie es bei uns (und ich hoffe das "uns" in Zukunft auch Dich beinhaltet) so läuft. Ich persönlich halte es für keine Schande auch mal Fische in die Pfanne wandern zu lassen (ausser Schleie und Döbel, da bini ch streng!), aber wir haben wundervolle Fischrezeptethreads, wo man in Handumdrehen Rezepte findet, wie ein mageres Rotauge zur Speise von Königen (und kleinen Prinzessinnen) wird.

Nun sei also  icht eingeschnappt, so läufts hier halt, und jetzt haben wir uns verständigt. KEIN  DRAMA.
Ich jedenfalls würde mich freuen In Zukunft auch weiter Deine Berichte und Diskussionsbeiträge zu lesen und die schönen Blider zu schauen,

herzlich,
Dein Minimax


----------



## Papamopps

Wenn es so eine leidvolle Erfahrung ist...
Sollte man mit so Vergleichen wie "der Ehe" vorsichtiger sein, wenn man dem anderen "Indiskretion" vorwirft. 
Denn der hinkt so dermaßen!!

Aber alles Gut, gibt wichtigeres im Leben...




Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Papamopps,
> 
> sei nun nicht verschreckt, der Ükel reagiert (aus leidvoller Erfahrung) hinsichtlich solcher Fragen eben vorsorglich irritiert- beachte auch bitte, das die entsprechenden Antworten höflich und erklärend formuliert waren, ebenso wie Deine Anfrage. Wir alle sollten es so sehen; wieder ist eine Unklarheit beseitigt- Was zwischen Kescher und Pfanne passiert, da masst sich der Ükel und seine Exponenten keine Kompetenz zu.
> 
> Also, lieber Papamopps, es sit gut, das das so geklärt wurde, und vergiss bitte nicht, das auch die stillen Mitleser sehen wie es bei uns (und ich hoffe das "uns" in Zukunft auch Dich beinhaltet) so läuft. Ich persönlich halte es für keine Schande auch mal Fische in die Pfanne wandern zu lassen (ausser Schleie und Döbel, da bini ch streng!), aber wir haben wundervolle Fischrezeptethreads, wo man in Handumdrehen Rezepte findet, wie ein mageres Rotauge zur Speise von Königen (und kleinen Prinzessinnen) wird.
> 
> Nun sei also  icht eingeschnappt, so läufts hier halt, und jetzt haben wir uns verständigt. KEIN  DRAMA.
> Ich jedenfalls würde mich freuen In Zukunft auch weiter Deine Berichte und Diskussionsbeiträge zu lesen und die schönen Blider zu schauen,
> 
> herzlich,
> Dein Minimax


----------



## geomas

#tacklebox
#darentvalley

Prima, wie die Briten auf Deine Anfrage reagiert haben, lieber Minimax - vermutlich, weil Du so „unverhofft demütig” aufgetreten bist.
Freundliche Anfragen werden von den meisten Briten, so meine mehrfache Erfahrung, stets im selben Ton erwiedert und das eine oder andere Problem schnell gelöst.*
Hab vor meinem letzten Kauf bei der tacklebox eine Frage technischer Natur gehabt und die wurde blitzschnell vom Chef persönlich beantwortet.

Die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver ist in meiner kurzen Döbel-Angel-Karriere bislang die mit Abstand erfolgreichste Rute. 
Das liegt eventuell daran, daß ich mit ihr eben auch sehr enge „Swims” beangele, wo ich mit langen Ruten keine Chance habe. Benutzen tue ich übrigens ausschließlich dir härtere der beiden mitgelieferten Feedertips - die mit den abstehenden Ringen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist sie sensibel genug für 90% der Flußangel-Situationen.


*) im Umkehrschluß: wer den Briten entgegentritt wie ein Reichsmarschall sollte sich über eine gewisse Reserviertheit in der Antwort nicht wundern.


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> Wenn es so eine leidvolle Erfahrung ist...
> Sollte man mit so Vergleichen wie "der Ehe" vorsichtiger sein, wenn man dem anderen "Indiskretion" vorwirft.
> Denn der hinkt so dermaßen!!
> 
> Aber alles Gut, gibt wichtigeres im Leben...



Ach, mun sei kein Frosch, und wir Jungs hier wissen oft halt nicht, auf welches Hühnerauge wir treten, oder schiessen mal gerne übers Ziel hinaus. Bin
mir aber sicher, das der Ükel ein Gastliches Haus im Netzwirrwarr ist.

Und mal ganz blöd gefragt und um vom THema ablenken: Schonmal über ne Centrepin nachgedacht?


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Aber....ich poste auch KEINE BILDER vom Vollzug meiner Ehe...


Es hat auch niemand ein Küchenbild gepostet   
Tut mir Leid, wenn mein Versuch das ganze mit einem Witzchen aufzupeppen und eventuelle Schärfe rauszunehmen dich verärgert hat, ich bin nicht gut im deeskalieren aber ich bemühe mich redlich.


----------



## geomas

Darf man eigentlich Drennan-Posen an Teleruten von Balzer nutzen?

Der letzte Neuzugang im heimischen Rutenwald soll so bald wie möglich am lebenden Objekt geprüft werden. Eine Tele-Balzer ungefähr Ende der 90er, oder ganz früh in den 00er Jahren entstanden. Der Korkgriff ist okay, das rückwärtige Ende der Rute ziert ein rutschfester „Gnubbel” (Nordlichtangler würde der gefallen, glaub ich) und die Ringe machen einen tauglichen Eindruck. Die Länge beträgt 4,70m und das WG ist mit 2-12g angegeben.

Ein zweibeiniger Plötz- und Brassensimulator zog die Rute in eine ansprechende Krümmung. Hmm, irgendwie hab ich Lust auf Karauschen oder auch Giebel.
Ein ganz kleines Gewässer, ein paar Kilometer außerhalb Rostocks könnte Karauschen beherbergen. Da es spätestens im Juni komplett zugewachsen ist wäre ein kurzer Test in den kommenden Tagen vielleicht eine gute Idee.

Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich Drennan-Posen an Teleruten von Balzer nutzen?


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es hat auch niemand ein Küchenbild gepostet
> Tut mir Leid, wenn mein Versuch das ganze mit einem Witzchen aufzupeppen und eventuelle Schärfe rauszunehmen dich verärgert hat, ich bin nicht gut im deeskalieren aber ich bemühe mich redlich.


Und ich hab einfach ehrlich und wissensdurstig gefragt, was man damit macht.

Ohne Vorwurf, ohne indiskretion, ohne erhobene Zeigefinger.
Nennt man "Neugierde"...weit verbreitet bei NEUlingen.
So wie Fragen nach Ruten, Rollen und Revieren.
(Oh eine schöne Alliteration)

Indiskret werde ich nur in meinem Job, wenn ich Eltern frage, warum sie ihre Kinder schlagen (Förderschule für Erziehungsschwierige) und befürchte, dass es einigen meiner Schüler gerade echt mies geht.

Also schalte ich beim Angeln ab, bin neugierig und stelle Fragen, die oft ins Wespennest stoßen.

Alles gut. Und zurück zum Angeln


----------



## Minimax

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit der Centrepin? 

Das ist das einzige. womit ich mich auskenne, und da gabs seit Wochen keine Beratungsfragen mehr. Futter, Futter!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit der Centrepin?
> 
> Das ist das einzige. womit ich mich auskenne, und da gabs seit Wochen keine Beratungsfragen mehr. Futter, Futter!



Ist für die ersten Trottingversuche mit einer Centrepin die Nutzung eines (kleinstmöglichen) Loafer-Floats statthaft?
Als Novize in diesem Bereich würde ich gerne eine etwas größere Pose nutzen wollen. Da bieten sich die Loafers an, oder auch die größeren Barbel-Trotter von Middy.
Auf der China-Pin ist momentan 0,16er Stroft, die ich nach einem gewissen Maß an Vertrauen in die Angeltechnik eventuell gegen eine minimal dünnere tauschen würde.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ist für die ersten Trottingversuche mit einer Centrepin die Nutzung eines (kleinstmöglichen) Loafer-Floats statthaft?
> Als Novize in diesem Bereich würde ich gerne eine etwas größere Pose nutzen wollen. Da bieten sich die Loafers an, oder auch die größeren Barbel-Trotter von Middy.
> Auf der China-Pin ist momentan 0,16er Stroft, die ich nach einem gewissen Maß an Vertrauen in die Angeltechnik eventuell gegen eine minimal dünnere tauschen würde.


Lieber geo, ich darf dich doch geo nennen, ich weiss nichts über dein Flüsschen aber wenn du 50+ Döbels hast würde ich bei 16er bleiben. Von "ganz leichten" Posen (3,5gr) bin ich ab, ich finde schwerer um die 5-6 gr lassen sich besser führen und sind weniger "Störanfällig" in der Strömung. Im Gegensatz zu @Minimax mag ich Loafer weil sie etwas kompakter als Avons sind und bei flacheren Gewässerabschnitten für mich besser funktionieren. Insofern spricht meines Erachtens viel für deinen Plan, aber @Minimax wird gleich voller Verachtung gegen Loafer vom Leder ziehen und womöglich eine Augenbraue anheben


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf  - aus Deiner Feder ist mir jeder Name recht.

Es sind ja zwei Flüsschen, um die es geht - der wildromatische, zugewachsene Kleinfluß ist mir aktuell etwas zu anspruchsvoll für die Posenangelei, aber der andere kleine Fluß machte mir Hoffnung, die treibende Pose probieren zu können.
Hoffentlich ist der nicht komplett verkrautet, wenn ich dort antrete.

Als Köder würde ich zunächst Brot probieren - so gesehen wäre ein „Loafer” zumindest vom Namen her nicht gänzlich abwegig.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf  - aus Deiner Feder ist mir jeder Name recht.
> 
> Es sind ja zwei Flüsschen, um die es geht - der wildromatische, zugewachsene Kleinfluß ist mir aktuell etwas zu anspruchsvoll für die Posenangelei, aber der andere kleine Fluß machte mir Hoffnung, die treibende Pose probieren zu können.
> Hoffentlich ist der nicht komplett verkrautet, wenn ich dort antrete.
> 
> Als Köder würde ich zunächst Brot probieren - so gesehen wäre ein „Loafer” zumindest vom Namen her nicht gänzlich abwegig.


Dann würde ich mir drei, vier Loafer von leicht bis mittelschwer holen und gucken was geht. Ich freue mich auf einen Bericht (ohne Druck erzeugen zu wollen, aber Samstag würde mir zum Lesen sehr passen)


----------



## Finke20

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und ich hab einfach ehrlich und wissensdurstig gefragt, was man damit macht.


 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wieder nach hinten losgeht, ist ihr meine Antwort zum Thema .





Ich hoffe Papamopps das deine Frage hiermit beantwortet ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich möchte subsummieren dass ich nett zwar kann aber es nichts bringt


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich Drennan-Posen an Teleruten von Balzer nutzen?
> 
> Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.



Auf garkeinen Fall!!!! haben Drennan Posen etwas an Balzer Ruten verloren und dann auch noch eine Tele.   Solch ein Sakrileg wird von den Göttern bestraft, besonders von den Teichgöttern, mit enormen Mengen an Fisch, die jede Pfanne sprengen würden. 
An welche Posen von Drennan hast Du denn gedacht lieber geomas, die guten Posen hast Du ja nach Hamburg zum Köderfischangler geschickt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir drei, vier Loafer von leicht bis mittelschwer holen und gucken was geht. Ich freue mich auf einen Bericht (ohne Druck erzeugen zu wollen, aber Samstag würde mir zum Lesen sehr passen)



Haha, morgen wirds wohl nix (ich arbeite am „Internationalen Kampf- und Feiertag der Werktätigen”), am Wochenende kann ich mir evtl. nen PKW borgen. 
Mit meiner „Möhre” von Kleinwagen sind derzeit nur ganz kurze Touren drin. Ein paar Loafer sind im Bestand, zur Not müssen dicke Posen von Middy ran.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Auf garkeinen Fall!!!! haben Drennan Posen etwas an Balzer Ruten verloren und dann auch noch eine Tele.   Solch ein Sakrileg wird von den Göttern bestraft, besonders von den Teichgöttern, mit enormen Mengen an Fisch, die jede Pfanne sprengen würden.
> An welche Posen von Drennan hast Du denn gedacht lieber geomas, die guten Posen hast Du ja nach Hamburg zum Köderfischangler geschickt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke für den als Warnung getarnten Zuspruch, lieber Heinz!
Zum einen sind noch Stipp-Posen wie jene nach HH gesandten vorhanden - aber ich dachte eher an die wunderbare Stillwater Blue, die eng verwandte Glowtip Antenna oder schnöde Crystal-Waggler, eventuell mit langem Insert.






--- Bild vom August 2016 ---​Der fragliche Teich ist klein, zur Tiefe kann ich nichts sagen, habe ihn ein, zwei mal angesehen, aber noch nie beangelt.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den als Warnung getarnten Zuspruch, lieber Heinz!
> Zum einen sind noch Stipp-Posen wie jene nach HH gesandten vorhanden - aber ich dachte eher an die wunderbare Stillwater Blue, die eng verwandte Glowtip Antenna oder schnöde Crystal-Waggler, eventuell mit langem Insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Bild vom August 2016 ---​Der fragliche Teich ist klein, zur Tiefe kann ich nichts sagen, habe ihn ein, zwei mal angesehen, aber noch nie beangelt.


Ich hätte auf jeden Fall einen Puddlechucker im Posenrohr an dem Schätzchen


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den als Warnung getarnten Zuspruch, lieber Heinz!
> Zum einen sind noch Stipp-Posen wie jene nach HH gesandten vorhanden - aber ich dachte eher an die wunderbare Stillwater Blue, die eng verwandte Glowtip Antenna oder schnöde Crystal-Waggler, eventuell mit langem Insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Bild vom August 2016 ---​Der fragliche Teich ist klein, zur Tiefe kann ich nichts sagen, habe ihn ein, zwei mal angesehen, aber noch nie beangelt.


Hat ein klein wenig die Optik eines Redmire Pools. Denke mal, dass dort hauptsächlich hungerwüchsige Schleien und Karauschen ihr Obdach haben. Sieht aber dennoch als sehr versuchswürdig aus!


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf jeden Fall einen Puddlechucker im Posenrohr an dem Schätzchen



Puddlechucker? 
Check!

Natürlich könnte ich auch die wunderbaren Posen von Jason oder Wurzelsepp zum Einsatz bringen.
Aber an ner Balzer-Tele-Rute wäre dies eventuell ein Sakrileg der unverzeihbaren Art.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Ich habe die 2,4g-Loafer von Drennan schon bei sachter Strömung an der Chinapin gehabt uns es funktioniert. Alex' Hinweis mit der besseren Führung schwererer Posen beim stärkerer Strömung ist sicher gerechtfertigt (Ich bin im Gegensatz zu ihm nicht so strömungserfahren), aber bei sachte dahin rieselnden Bächen und Flüsschen ist das vielleicht garnicht unbedingt nötig. Daher würde ich ebenfalls sagen pack von leicht bis schwer ein und probier aus, wie leicht die Pose an der heweiligen Stellen sein darf.

Und dein kleiner Teich ist ein Traum!


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf jeden Fall einen Puddlechucker im Posenrohr an dem Schätzchen


Die Puddle Chuckers finde ich wirklich sexy. Im Laden gestern hatten sie eine ziemliche Auswahl aus der umfangreichen Serie und ich musste mich sowas von zusammenreißen, nicht sofort ALLE mitzunehmen.
Da sind mit Sicherheit drei bis acht Modelle dabei, die sich zum Centerpinnen an diesem Bach hervorragend eignen.

edit: angelzentrale heißt der Laden und online kann man die niedlichen Posen auch bestaunen.


----------



## Andal

Die Puddlechucker und auch der Carp Waggler, sind eher was für solche Weiher, wie den der von Geomas vorgestell wurde. Grad die vorgebleiten, die nur noch ein Häuchlein von Schroten benötigen, damit sich die Köder sanft auf den Fadenalgen ablegen.


----------



## geomas

Die N°1 finde ich von den Puddlechuckers am schönsten. Davon hab ich gerade 2 nachgeordert.
Diese sollen allerdings nicht in/auf den Flüsschen MeckPoms treiben, sondern evtl. in den flachen Teichen dümpeln (und hoffentlich ab und an fischbedingt auf Tauchfahrt gehen).

Als eher häßliche, aber recht robuste Universalwaggler kann ich übrigens die Dura-Wag (feste Bebleiung, mit oder ohne Insert) von Preston empfehlen.
Bis jetzt habe ich von denen noch keinen kaputtbekommen beim Angeln.


----------



## Andal

Ein guter Suchbegriff für solche feinen Weiherschwimmer ist auch der Margin Waggler.


----------



## Tobias85

Finke20 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wieder nach hinten losgeht, ist ihr meine Antwort zum Thema .
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich hoffe Papamopps das deine Frage hiermit beantwortet ist.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich bei dir unbeliebt zu machen: Die Frage kurz nach Kochtopfs erklärenden Worten nicht nur hier im Thread zu beantworten, sondern dazu auch noch dieses Bild zu posten, empfinde ich als mittelschwere Provokation uns allen gegenüber. Zumal aus deinem Posting hervorgeht, dass dir offenbar vollkommen bewusst war, dass das hier nicht gut ankommt.

Bitte lass es in Zukunft einfach, uns mit derlei Bildern zu belästigen. Mach mit deinen Fischen, was du willst, erzähl davon, wem du willst, aber bitte nicht hier im Ükel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieblingsstillwasserposen: Driftbeater und Puddlechucker

Bei den Fliesswasserposen liebe ich die Crystalloafer von Drennan und die von @Tricast erhaltenen Colmic Boloposen. Stahlkiel kann schon sehr sexy sein 

Nicht genannt sind Sonderanfertigungen der Manufakturen MM und J1


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich bei dir unbeliebt zu machen: Die Frage kurz nach Kochtopfs erklärenden Worten nicht nur hier im Thread zu beantworten, sondern dazu auch noch dieses Bild zu posten, empfinde ich als mittelschwere Provokation uns allen gegenüber. Zumal aus deinem Posting hervorgeht, dass dir offenbar vollkommen bewusst war, dass das hier nicht gut ankommt.
> 
> Bitte lass es in Zukunft einfach, uns mit derlei Bildern zu belästigen. Mach mit deinen Fischen, was du willst, erzähl davon, wem du willst, aber bitte nicht hier im Ükel.


#isso
Und ich finde das ehrlich Schade, Edit by Mod!


----------



## Andal

An so kleinen Weihern nehme ich auch gerne Federkiel-, oder Stachelschweinposen. Bei denen ist es auch nicht so dramtisch, wenn die mal schief im Wasser hängen und nicht aufs Zehntel Grain genau austariert sind.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #isso
> Und ich finde das ehrlich Schade


Jetzt ist es gesagt und gut isses. Ist doch nicht unser Stil, dass man sich da in Verbalinjurien ergehen muss!?


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Als eher häßliche, aber recht robuste Universalwaggler kann ich übrigens die Dura-Wag (feste Bebleiung, mit oder ohne Insert) von Preston empfehlen.
> Bis jetzt habe ich von denen noch keinen kaputtbekommen beim Angeln.



Die bodied Dura Waggler erinnern mich optisch sehr an die Exner-Waggler, die ich auf der Stippermesse begutachtet habe. Fürs Angeln auf Distanz im tieferen Wasser - wieso nicht. Ich Pack die mal auf meine Merkliste, 'unzerstörbar' kommt mir sehr entgegen...


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die bodied Dura Waggler erinnern mich optisch sehr an die Exner-Waggler, die ich auf der Stippermesse begutachtet habe. Fürs Angeln auf Distanz im tieferen Wasser - wieso nicht. Ich Pack die mal auf meine Merkliste, 'unzerstörbar' kommt mir sehr entgegen...



Die „bodied” Modelle davon kenne ich nicht, nur die „Straight” und Insert-Varianten mit fester Bebleiung.
Mit Exner-Posen habe ich gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht. Einige Modelle, speziell die Waggler mit langen Antennen und etlichen kleinen „Auftriebskörpern” daran, gefallen mir gut, sind aber leider nicht sehr robust. 
Andere Modelle empfinde ich rein optisch als Zumutung und bei noch anderen Modellen hab ich gar kein Einwände...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es gesagt und gut isses. Ist doch nicht unser Stil, dass man sich da in Verbalinjurien ergehen muss!?


Ich finde man darf nicht alles hinnehmen wenn man etwas schönes bewahren möchte.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas @Kochtopf ,

Jungs Ich bin raus, und möchte meinen Status zum Novizen gestuft wissen. Ich kann stabile Ergebnisse vorweisen, und denke auch das meine Methoden korrekt und zielfischorientiert sind, Hinsichtlich des Trottens, seines Tackles, Kniffe, der Posensteuerung an ablaufender Schnur haben wir alle glaube ich, unsere Erfahrungen gwissenhaft und kameradschaftlich geteilt und auch weitergegeben.
Und nun kann ich auch den Loafer willkommen heissen, und endlich zgeben, das mein Vorbehlat gegen diese schöne und Zweckmässige Form vielleicht etwas persönlich war, und mein obstinates Beharren auf der Avonpoye ebenfalls.
Das ist natürlich auch ein Windmühlenkampf, denn die beiden sich überschneidenden Posen sind reine Geschmacksache- es sei denn man achtet mal auf die Strömung und die geräusche, aber lassen wir das.
Wir sollten doch viel eher bemerken, das die feinstofflichen Posen hier kein Forum finden- und ich gebe gerne zu, das ich ein Stickfloat zwar montieren, aber nicht führen kann: In dieser hochfeinen Kategorie ist der Ükel ganz kontinental aufgestellt, und ich lese mit Freude die Berichte unserer wenigen Stipp-Experten.

Hinsichtlich des Trottens, das ja eigentlich eine ganz primitive uund ursprüngliche Lausbubenangelei ist -und dieser fröne ich, und deswegen ist sie mein Panier!- würde ich ganz naiv, wenn es etwas zarter als die beiden Modelle sein soll, einen Balsa empfehlen: Im Grunde einen schlanken Trotter, oder ein Fettes Stickfloat. Die einzige nennenswerte Neuerung der letzten Jahre ist der Big Sick, ein Stickfloaut das den empfinflichen Balsa ersetzt. Letzlich sind die die Posenformen aber abhängig von der Strömung und wie man mit der Montage unterhalb der Pose umgehen möchte.  Da hilft auch der Aufdruck nichts: 6BB liegen mit 3AA oder eben 6BB wie ein Sargblei im Wasser, aber 12 No-4 lassen sich durch die ganze Wassersäule steuern- Eine herrliche Angelei!
hg
Mini


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde man darf nicht alles hinnehmen wenn man etwas schönes bewahren möchte.


D'accord. Aber auch da langt es nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung, wenn einer einmal was sagt.


----------



## Minimax

Moooine Güte, 
kann man hier nicht mal nen heimlichen Grundsatzpost ablassen, und die ganze Crew tummelt sich und hat die Lampen an?
Ihr seid ja lustige Bazis!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas @Kochtopf ,
> 
> Jungs Ich bin raus, und möchte meinen Status zum Novizen gestuft wissen. Ich kann stabile Ergebnisse vorweisen, und denke auch das meine Methoden korrekt und zielfischorientiert sind, Hinsichtlich des Trottens, seines Tackles, Kniffe, der Posensteuerung an ablaufender Schnur haben wir alle glaube ich, unsere Erfahrungen gwissenhaft und kameradschaftlich geteilt und auch weitergegeben.
> Und nun kann ich auch den Loafer willkommen heissen, und endlich zgeben, das mein Vorbehlat gegen diese schöne und Zweckmässige Form vielleicht etwas persönlich war, und mein obstinates Beharren auf der Avonpoye ebenfalls.
> Das ist natürlich auch ein Windmühlenkampf, denn die beiden sich überschneidenden Posen sind reine Geschmacksache- es sei denn man achtet mal auf die Strömung und die geräusche, aber lassen wir das.
> Wir sollten doch viel eher bemerken, das die feinstofflichen Posen hier kein Forum finden- und ich gebe gerne zu, das ich ein Stickfloat zwar montieren, aber nicht führen kann: In dieser hochfeinen Kategorie ist der Ükel ganz kontinental aufgestellt, und ich lese mit Freude die Berichte unserer wenigen Stipp-Experten.
> 
> Hinsichtlich des Trottens, das ja eigentlich eine ganz primitive uund ursprüngliche Lausbubenangelei ist -und dieser fröne ich, und deswegen ist sie mein Panier!- würde ich ganz naiv, wenn es etwas zarter als die beiden Modelle sein soll, einen Balsa empfehlen: Im Grunde einen schlanken Trotter, oder ein Fettes Stickfloat. Die einzige nennenswerte Neuerung der letzten Jahre ist der Big Sick, ein Stickfloaut das den empfinflichen Balsa ersetzt. Letzlich sind die die Posenformen aber abhängig von der Strömung und wie man mit der Montage unterhalb der Pose umgehen möchte.  Da hilft auch der Aufdruck nichts: 6BB liegen mit 3AA oder eben 6BB wie ein Sargblei im Wasser, aber 12 No-4 lassen sich durch die ganze Wassersäule steuern- Eine herrliche Angelei!
> hg
> Mini


Beruhige dein aufgewühltes Inneres. Was sollte denn ich, der Grundangler durch und durch dazu sagen!


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - danke für Deinen Rat. Big Sticks hab ich im Gegensatz zu Dubble Rubber Balsas auch.
Mal sehen, wann ich an die fragliche Strecke komme und wie dann die Beschaffenheit der Flüsschens ist.
Wenigstens versuchen  möchte ich das Treibenlassen der Pose im britischen Stil schon.




Gute Nacht, liebe Leute!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich Drennan-Posen an Teleruten von Balzer nutzen?



Immer diese modernen Dinger...ich glaub ich lasse dir mal paar richtige Posen zukommen, mitunter 30 und mehr Jahre alt...und natürlich "very british".  
Höhren auf Namen wie Ivan Marks, John Rolfe, Denton, Middy, Peter Warren usw.

Also nicht wundern, wenn irgendwann demnächst mal der Postmann bei dir was loswerden will.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich bei dir unbeliebt zu machen: Die Frage kurz nach Kochtopfs erklärenden Worten nicht nur hier im Thread zu beantworten, sondern dazu auch noch dieses Bild zu posten, empfinde ich als mittelschwere Provokation uns allen gegenüber. Zumal aus deinem Posting hervorgeht, dass dir offenbar vollkommen bewusst war, dass das hier nicht gut ankommt.
> 
> Bitte lass es in Zukunft einfach, uns mit derlei Bildern zu belästigen. Mach mit deinen Fischen, was du willst, erzähl davon, wem du willst, aber bitte nicht hier im Ükel.


Sehr gute Ansage Tobias. Manche Menschen haben es nicht verstanden, wie es hier läuft. Ist wirklich Schade. Es wurde schon mehrfach diskustiert mit den gleichen Leuten, aber es kommt kein Verständnis an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Mit Exner-Posen habe ich gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht. Einige Modelle, speziell die Waggler mit langen Antennen und etlichen kleinen „Auftriebskörpern” daran, gefallen mir gut, sind aber leider nicht sehr robust.
> Andere Modelle empfinde ich rein optisch als Zumutung und bei noch anderen Modellen hab ich gar kein Einwände...



Wenn ich weiter raus angeln möchte, dann würde ich solch leicht futuristisch-technisch anmutenden Wagglern eher vertrauen, natürlich rein subjektiv und ohne jegliche Datenbasis. Aber sie wirken optisch so technisch ausgereift und als ob sie besser fliegen würden...und da angelt dann auch einfach das Gefühl mit. Im Nahbereich würd ich sie dagegen nicht einsetzen, da muss es aus genauso irrationalen Gründen dann wieder klassisch wirken. 



geomas schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, liebe Leute!



Gute Nacht, John boy


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> - aber ich dachte eher an die wunderbare Stillwater Blue, die eng verwandte Glowtip Antenna oder schnöde Crystal-Waggler, eventuell mit langem Insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Bild vom August 2016 ---​Der fragliche Teich ist klein, zur Tiefe kann ich nichts sagen, habe ihn ein, zwei mal angesehen, aber noch nie beangelt.



Hallo lieber geomas, hast Du vielleicht auch noch die wunderschönen Drennan Canal grey Floats?
Solche schönen Gewässer beangel ich auch gerne, nur die Wassertiefe und der Schlamm sind eine Herausforderung. Als Pose würde ich einen Typ einsetzen wie auf der Stippermesse extra für die Kinder angefertigt wurden. Eine kurze dicke Pose ohne Antenne.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Mann, lieber @Bimmelrudi , das hab ich nun wirklich nicht verdient! Vielen herzlichen Dank vorab!
Ich bin äußerst gespannt auf die britischen Posen, einige der Namen sind mir bekannt, andere hingegen nicht.


Von Ivan Marks werde ich eine Anekdote wohl nie vergessen, beschrieben wurde sie hier:









						A Strange And Fairly Disgusting Fish Story
					

The first thought to strike one—and it turns out to be monstrously unfair—is: Hey, this must be where all those English soccer hooligans go when there's no




					vault.si.com
				




Ivan Marks fing bei dem wunderbar beschriebenen Match Fisch von exakt einer Viertel Unze (ca. 7g) und lud danach auch noch sein Tackle in den falschen Bus.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo lieber geomas, hast Du vielleicht auch noch die wunderschönen Drennan Canal grey Floats?
> Solche schönen Gewässer beangel ich auch gerne, nur die Wassertiefe und der Schlamm sind eine Herausforderung. Als Pose würde ich einen Typ einsetzen wie auf der Stippermesse extra für die Kinder angefertigt wurden. Eine kurze dicke Pose ohne Antenne.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke, Heinz, für Deine Tipps!
Die original Canal grey Floats habe ich nicht aber welche von Middy, die ganz dicht dran sind.
Ein paar „Dibber”-ähnliche Posen packe ich auch ein.
Die Wassertiefe und die Beschaffenheit des Grunds gilt es noch herauszufinden.
Abhängig vom Wetter könnte es noch am Wochenende klappen mit einem Test-Ansitz.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wir freuen uns schon auf Deinen Bericht und vor allem auf die Bilder.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg, @geomas, Ich bin gespannt, ob sich dort ein paar Karauschen finden lassen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Jungs, einen schönen Gruß aus dem Leinebergland. Der Fluss ist einfach wunderschön!
Heute läuft es  deutlich besser, als in der vergangenen Woche. Fische wieder zwei Ruten, davon eine mit Heli-Rig. Bei der Vorfachlänge habe ich mich an Andals Rat gehalten und fische eines mit ein Meter Länge. Gefangen habe ich bis jetzt drei Döbel, ein Leine-Plötz und den Kameraden im Bild. Könnte das ein Hasel sein?

und Petri an alle die draußen sind!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde!

Hübsches Gewässer, Stephan! 

Den kleinen Weißfich kann ich nicht zweifelsfrei bestimmen.
Nur dass es solche hier bei mir nicht gibt.

Dazu fällt sicher noch jemandem etwas ein.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, einen schönen Gruß aus dem Leinebergland. Der Fluss ist einfach wunderschön!
> Heute läuft es  deutlich besser, als in der vergangenen Woche. Fische wieder zwei Ruten, davon eine mit Heli-Rig. Bei der Vorfachlänge habe ich mich an Andals Rat gehalten und fische eines mit ein Meter Länge. Gefangen habe ich bis jetzt drei Döbel, ein Leine-Plötz und den Kameraden im Bild. Könnte das ein Hasel sein?
> 
> und Petri an alle die draußen sind!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344617
> Anhang anzeigen 344618


Petri,schönes Dewässer.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Heinz, für Deine Tipps!
> Die original Canal grey Floats habe ich nicht aber welche von Middy, die ganz dicht dran sind.
> Ein paar „Dibber”-ähnliche Posen packe ich auch ein.
> Die Wassertiefe und die Beschaffenheit des Grunds gilt es noch herauszufinden.
> Abhängig vom Wetter könnte es noch am Wochenende klappen mit einem Test-Ansitz.


Viel Erfolg und Spaß,mach bilder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Heinz, für Deine Tipps!
> Die original Canal grey Floats habe ich nicht aber welche von Middy, die ganz dicht dran sind.
> Ein paar „Dibber”-ähnliche Posen packe ich auch ein.
> Die Wassertiefe und die Beschaffenheit des Grunds gilt es noch herauszufinden.
> Abhängig vom Wetter könnte es noch am Wochenende klappen mit einem Test-Ansitz.




Der Tümpel sieht karauschig aus.
Bin gespannt was da tatsächlich drin ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> Mann, lieber @Bimmelrudi , das hab ich nun wirklich nicht verdient! Vielen herzlichen Dank vorab!



Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit. Es werden auch nicht nur bereits genannte Posen drin sein....soviel schonmal vorab.

Die Posen gehen unter anderem in diese Richtung, auch großteils vom Alter her.





PS: Das was man ganz unten auf dem Bild sieht, ist übrigens auch dabei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, einen schönen Gruß aus dem Leinebergland. Der Fluss ist einfach wunderschön!
> Heute läuft es  deutlich besser, als in der vergangenen Woche. Fische wieder zwei Ruten, davon eine mit Heli-Rig. Bei der Vorfachlänge habe ich mich an Andals Rat gehalten und fische eines mit ein Meter Länge. Gefangen habe ich bis jetzt drei Döbel, ein Leine-Plötz und den Kameraden im Bild. Könnte das ein Hasel sein?
> 
> und Petri an alle die draußen sind!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344617
> Anhang anzeigen 344618


Petri zum Häsling lieber Wümme!
Wenn du jetzt noch ne Barbe fängst hast du die grossen vier der englischen Flüsse für dieses Jahr zusammen


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Gefangen habe ich bis jetzt drei Döbel, ein Leine-Plötz und den Kameraden im Bild. Könnte das ein Hasel sein?



Petri an die Leine! Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es sich um einen garnicht mal so kleinen Hasel handelt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri an die Leine! Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es sich um einen garnicht mal so kleinen Hasel handelt.


Von der Größe her schon Kapital! 30cm sind vergleichbar mit 60cm Döbel, ergo hat unser Wuemme einen ü50 Döbel im Miniaturmaßstab gefangen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke @Kochtopf und @Tobias85. Von der Sorte gab es eben noch einen. Der war sogar 25 cm.


----------



## Tobias85

Gar schon kapital? Ich glaube, ich muss dringend an meinen Bach, da schwimmen ab und zu auch solche Hasel rum


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele ich früher als Zwergdöbel verköfit oder achtlos zurückgesetzt habe


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab meine Hasel damals auch nur deshalb identifiziert, weil sie so krass silbrig-weiß gefärbt waren (war im Winter) und auch dann erst nach Recherche und Vergleich mit meinen Fotos. Wuemmes Hasel wäre damals bei mir definitiv als Rotauge durchgegangen, das wäre mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Finke20

Heute Vormittag habe ich eine neue Sitzbank gebaut und sie gleich aufgestellt. Die letzte wurde leider als Heizmaterial verwendet.






Nach der Montage  der Bank nutzte ich die Gelegenheit, um kurz noch zu angeln. Die Kopfrute aus dem Auto geholt und mich für 20 Minuten ans Wasser gestellt, es gab wieder 15 Plötzen. Dieses mal alle um die 24 cm. Der Haken wurden nur mit Caster bestückt und es ging schlag auf schlag.

Allen einen schönen 1. Mai und viel erfolg am Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> es gab wieder 15 Plötzen. Dieses mal alle um die 24 cm. Der Haken wurden nur mit Caster bestückt und es ging schlag auf schlag.




Läuft ja bei dir.
Petri Heil!

Ne schöne Bank hast du gezimmert.
Bisschen weit weg vom Ufer aber zum Stippen?


----------



## Finke20

[


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bisschen weit weg vom Ufer aber zum Stippen?


 

Mensch Prof, es liegt doch alles immer im Auge des Betrachters, mit einer 14 Meter Rute ist es kein Problem.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den strammen Haseln und den anderen Fängen aus der Leine, lieber @Wuemmehunter !

Vielen Dank nochmals an Dich, @Bimmelrudi - die Vorfreude steigt!


Wann es an den Teich im Umland geht, hängt vom Wetter ab. Momentan sieht es nach Sonntag aus, kann sich aber noch ändern.
Den ersten Ansitz dort möchte ich bei zumindest angenehmen Wetter machen.


----------



## Hering 58

Finke20 schrieb:


> Heute Vormittag habe ich eine neue Sitzbank gebaut und sie gleich aufgestellt. Die letzte wurde leider als Heizmaterial verwendet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach der Montage  der Bank nutzte ich die Gelegenheit, um kurz zu  noch zu angeln. Die Kopfrute aus dem Auto geholt und mich für 20 Minuten ans Wasser gestellt, es gab wieder 15 Plötzen. Dieses mal alle um die 24 cm. Der Haken wurden nur mit Caster bestückt und es ging schlag auf schlag.
> 
> Allen einen schönen 1. Mai und viel erfolg am Wasser.


Ein dickes Petri heil Finke


----------



## Orothred

Was für ein Tag heute wieder. Nach drei Ausschlitzern (Karpfen, keine Ahnung, Brasse), zwei davon kurz vorm Kescher, konnte ich erstmal dieses schöne Rotauge an der Stippe verhaften:






Etwa zwei Stunden später gings dann drunter und drüber. Ich hatte einen Erdbeerpellet an meiner Method-Feeder-Montage. Die Rute ging los und mit doch deutlicher Gegenwehr konnte ich diesen wunderschönen Spiegler landen:







Nicht sehr viel später ging die Rute wieder los, diesmal deutlich aggressiver. Es sollte der beste Drill meiner kurzen Anglerkarriere werden, und nicht umsonst, denn dieses Tier hing an meiner Schnur:






90 cm und ordentlich viel Gewicht. War ein ganz schöner Akt, den rauszukriegen, aber hat zum Glück geklappt.

Als ich noch damit beschäftigt war, diesen Karpfen zu versorgen, sah ich ausm Augenwinkel, dass die zweite Rute krumm war, an der ein 10mm-Popup hing. Und was kam da doch tatsächlich zum Vorschein?






Muss hungrig gewesen sein, der Gute. Da auf Boilie gebissen, betrachte ich ihn mal als Ükel-würdig und verewige ihn hier.

Unfassbar guter Tag, aktuell läufts


----------



## Professor Tinca

Orothred schrieb:


> Was für ein Tag heute wieder. Nach drei Ausschlitzern (Karpfen, keine Ahnung, Brasse), zwei davon kurz vorm Kescher, konnte ich erstmal dieses schöne Rotauge an der Stippe verhaften:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344656
> 
> 
> Etwa zwei Stunden später gings dann drunter und drüber. Ich hatte einen Erdbeerpellet an meiner Method-Feeder-Montage. Die Rute ging los und mit doch deutlicher Gegenwehr konnte ich diesen wunderschönen Spiegler landen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344657
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht sehr viel später ging die Rute wieder los, diesmal deutlich aggressiver. Es sollte der beste Drill meiner kurzen Anglerkarriere werden, und nicht umsonst, denn dieses Tier hing an meiner Schnur:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344659
> 
> 
> 90 cm und ordentlich viel Gewicht. War ein ganz schöner Akt, den rauszukriegen, aber hat zum Glück geklappt.
> 
> Als ich noch damit beschäftigt war, diesen Karpfen zu versorgen, sah ich ausm Augenwinkel, dass die zweite Rute krumm war, an der ein 10mm-Popup hing. Und was kam da doch tatsächlich zum Vorschein?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344660
> 
> 
> Muss hungrig gewesen sein, der Gute. Da auf Boilie gebissen, betrachte ich ihn mal als Ükel-würdig und verewige ihn hier.
> 
> Unfassbar guter Tag, aktuell läufts




Das war ja ein toller Angeltag für dich.

Petri Heil!   

PS: Säufst du Ratskrone??


----------



## Orothred

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> PS: Säufst du Ratskrone??



Ne, äh....da wollte mir wohl jemand nen Streich spielen, keine Ahnung, wie die Dose da hinkommt.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Orothred schrieb:


> da wollte mir wohl jemand nen Streich spielen,




Sag ihm bitte er soll nächstes Mal ein ükelwürdiges Bier ins Bild schummeln.....


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag ihm bitte er soll nächstes Mal ein ükelwürdiges Bier ins Bild schummeln.....


Also einen Earl Grey Tea.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> PS: Säufst du Ratskrone??


Auf was du achtest.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> PS: Säufst du Ratskrone??


Hab keinen Fisch gesehen so entsetzt war ich!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Also einen Earl Grey Tea.




Ein Bier mit Flasche drum wäre auch ein Anfang.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Also einen Earl Grey Tea.


Bäh! Da schüttelt es mich... *ed* ausserdem ist der prominenteste Liebhaber von Earl Grey mit Jean Luc Picard sowohl fiktiv als auch Franzose - ich probiere letzteres beim angeln zu vermeiden
Aber ein Early Morning oder 5 o'clock tea mit einem Spritzer Milch... mhmmmmm


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Bier mit Flasche drum wäre auch ein Anfang.


Oder zumindest ein ernsthaftes Bier in der Dose


----------



## Andal

Oder eine schön starke Tasse Kaffee!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Orothred - das war dann ja ein besonders memorabler 1. Mai!


----------



## Hering 58

Orothred schrieb:


> Was für ein Tag heute wieder. Nach drei Ausschlitzern (Karpfen, keine Ahnung, Brasse), zwei davon kurz vorm Kescher, konnte ich erstmal dieses schöne Rotauge an der Stippe verhaften:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344656
> 
> 
> Etwa zwei Stunden später gings dann drunter und drüber. Ich hatte einen Erdbeerpellet an meiner Method-Feeder-Montage. Die Rute ging los und mit doch deutlicher Gegenwehr konnte ich diesen wunderschönen Spiegler landen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344657
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht sehr viel später ging die Rute wieder los, diesmal deutlich aggressiver. Es sollte der beste Drill meiner kurzen Anglerkarriere werden, und nicht umsonst, denn dieses Tier hing an meiner Schnur:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344659
> 
> 
> 90 cm und ordentlich viel Gewicht. War ein ganz schöner Akt, den rauszukriegen, aber hat zum Glück geklappt.
> 
> Als ich noch damit beschäftigt war, diesen Karpfen zu versorgen, sah ich ausm Augenwinkel, dass die zweite Rute krumm war, an der ein 10mm-Popup hing. Und was kam da doch tatsächlich zum Vorschein?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344660
> 
> 
> Muss hungrig gewesen sein, der Gute. Da auf Boilie gebissen, betrachte ich ihn mal als Ükel-würdig und verewige ihn hier.
> 
> Unfassbar guter Tag, aktuell läufts


Petri Heil.Das war ja ein toller Angel tag für dich.


----------



## geomas

Chris Yates, Bob James und Monster:







SPOILER: es wird auch Hasel gefangen!


----------



## Orothred

Einfache Erklärung: Dosenbier ist praktischer zu transportieren als Flaschenbier -> Bier aus der Dose schmeckt bei jeder Sorte gleich -> Ratskrone is günstig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Naja die Fische haben es ja zum Glück erst am Ufer gesehen, sonst hätten sie es sich bestimmt anders überlegt.
cheers


----------



## daci7

Orothred schrieb:


> Bier aus der Dose schmeckt bei jeder Sorte gleich


Das hab ich jetzt mal überlesen. Bisher warst du mir recht sympathisch, aber du spielst mit dem Feuer  
Dickes Petri jedenfalls - das klingt nach einem richtig geilen angeltag!!


----------



## Jason

Petri heil @Orothred 
Da hast du ja gut abgeräumt. War dir bestimmt nicht langweilig. Hecht auf Boilie hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Die Kameraden beißen auf Mais, Wurm, Maden warum nicht auch auf Boilies. 
Heute am 01. Mai ist unser Vereinsgewässer für die neue Saison wieder offen. War heute Abend mal los, aber was soll ich sagen. Bei uns gibt es nur Rotpunktdöbel. Einen konnte ich fangen, dann hat ein heftiger Schauer mich zum einpacken gezwungen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ich wüßte jetzt gar nicht, ob ich jemals so eine Ratskrone zu mir genommen hätte. Wenn, dann hat es mir nicht geschadet.

Am Sinai tranken wir jeden Abend ein Stella Artois, aus ägyptischer Lizenzproduktion und mit aller Gewalt auf ca. 20°C heruntergekühlt. Selbst das war, an der Umgebung gemessen, trink- und überlebbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es nur Rotpunktdöbel. Einen konnte ich fangen,




Das ist doch super Jason.

Petri Heil!

Wie groß war der RPD?


----------



## Orothred

daci7 schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt mal überlesen. Bisher warst du mir recht sympathisch, aber du spielst mit dem Feuer
> Dickes Petri jedenfalls - das klingt nach einem richtig geilen angeltag!!




Ich spiel gern mit dem Feuer 




jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri heil @Orothred
> Da hast du ja gut abgeräumt. War dir bestimmt nicht langweilig. Hecht auf Boilie hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Die Kameraden beißen auf Mais, Wurm, Maden warum nicht auch auf Boilies.
> Heute am 01. Mai ist unser Vereinsgewässer für die neue Saison wieder offen. War heute Abend mal los, aber was soll ich sagen. Bei uns gibt es nur Rotpunktdöbel. Einen konnte ich fangen, dann hat ein heftiger Schauer mich zum einpacken gezwungen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hecht auf Boilie hatte ich tatsächlich vorher schon mal gehört, nur dass ich es mal erleb, hät ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Tobias85

Petri ma h Hannover und auch an @jason 1 ein Petri zum (Rotpunkt)*Döbel*!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie groß war der RPD?


30cm und 293g schwer. Normalerweise haben sie in der Größe über 350g. Diese war sehr schmal. War eine von den Besatz. 

Gruß Jason.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Jason! 

Ich hab noch nie einen RPD gefangen, genau genommen noch nie einen Fisch mit Fettflosse. 
Nach den ganzen Sperren will ich mir das Fliegenschmeißen zeigen lassen und wenn Petrus es gut mit mir meint gibts evtl. mal ne Forelle.
Eilt aber nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die beißen auch besonders gut auf Wurm(oder n kleinen Spinner).


----------



## Jason

Morgen habe ich ein paar Freunde zum helfen auf meiner Baustelle eingeladen. Aber es soll ne Menge Regen runter kommen. Denke mal, da wird nichts laufen. Dann werde ich doch mal in die Stadt fahren und mal sehen ob es Maden gibt. Am Montag oder Dienstag vielleicht an den Teichen. Bei uns bereitet man sich auf die Kurzarbeit vor. Da muss ich meine Überstunden abbummeln und habe mehr Zeit als gedacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ukel

Petri Heil an @Wuemmehunter, @Finke20 und @Orothred, schön dass ihr draußen wart und gefangen habt, besonders Orothred mit seinem Kugelkarpfen. Und toll, dass Wuemmehunter die Leine nun schon besser in Griff bekommen hat.

Bei mir war noch LB und Sandwich von Mittwoch übrig, also ging es heute nochmal an die Leine. Diesmal an einen Kolk, den ich bisher nur vom Ansehen kannte, naja, es stellte sich heraus, dass hier das Wasser nur etwa 3/4 m tief ist, ziemlich wenig, aber was soll’s, irgendetwas wird schon gehen. Also Körbchen mit LB und Flocke ins ruhige Wasser neben der sich wälzenden Strömung und nach etwa 15 min der erste Biss, doch kein Fisch dran. Beim zweiten Biss das gleiche, also auf Maden umgestellt. Nach ersten Zuppelbissen der erste Fisch, eine Augerot u20. Kurz danach der nächste Biss, diesmal springt die leicht gekrümmte Spitze zurück, kurz verdattert, dann Anschlag, hängt. Eine wieder schön gefärbte, in Gravidität befindliche Brassendame hing am Band und lieferte in der Strömung einen harten Drill, knapp 55 cm wird sie gehabt haben, aufs genaue Messen hatte ich verzichtet.





Anschließend gabs noch ein Augerot von knapp 25 cm, allerdings hat es sich dem Foto durch geschicktes Manövrieren zum größten Teil entziehen können.





Danach hab’s es dann noch ein weiteres kleines Rotauge, einen Minidöbel und viele Fehlbisse und der Feierabend bot sich an. Zwischendurch flog auch wieder ein Eisvogel vorbei, auf dem Weg zurück konnte ich dann zwei von Ihnen sehen, die anscheinend in ihrer Höhle verschwunden sind, mehrere Löcher sind dort im Hochufer. Da werde ich mich wohl mal demnächst mit der Knipse auf Lauer legen. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

jason 1 schrieb:


> Morgen habe ich ein paar Freunde zum helfen auf meiner Baustelle eingeladen




Kauf reichlich Ratskrone. 
Das ist billig und schmeckt aus der Dose angeblich wie richtiges Bier....


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, lieber Jason!
> 
> Ich hab noch nie einen RPD gefangen, genau genommen noch nie einen Fisch mit Fettflosse.
> Nach den ganzen Sperren will ich mir das Fliegenschmeißen zeigen lassen und wenn Petrus es gut mit mir meint gibts evtl. mal ne Forelle.
> Eilt aber nicht.


RPD zu fischen kann auch Spaß machen. Aber wenn du an einem Gewässer angelst, und weißt es gibt nur die eine Spezis, dann kann es einem anöden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, einen schönen Gruß aus dem Leinebergland. Der Fluss ist einfach wunderschön!
> Heute läuft es  deutlich besser, als in der vergangenen Woche. Fische wieder zwei Ruten, davon eine mit Heli-Rig. Bei der Vorfachlänge habe ich mich an Andals Rat gehalten und fische eines mit ein Meter Länge. Gefangen habe ich bis jetzt drei Döbel, ein Leine-Plötz und den Kameraden im Bild. Könnte das ein Hasel sein?
> 
> und Petri an alle die draußen sind!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344617
> Anhang anzeigen 344618


Dickes Petri schöne Fische


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri, lieber @Ukel ! Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß es mit einem schön Eisvogel-Foto klappt!

Danke, Professore - Wurm in Gewässern mit Salmoniden ist nicht so mein Ding und „Blinkern” tue ich lieber im Urlaub. Mache ich aber auch mal wieder.

@jason 1 - hoffentlich hat die Kurzarbeit/das Überstundenabbummeln wenigstens einen positiven Nebeneffekt für Dich (mehr Zeit)!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kauf reichlich Ratskrone.
> das ist billig und schmeckt genaus wie richtiges Bier aus der Dose....


Ich hab jetzt kein Kotzsmile gefunden. Wenn ich das mache, stehe ich alleine da.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt kein Kotzsmile gefunden. Wenn ich das mache, stehe ich alleine da.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Zu Recht!


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Petri Heil an @Wuemmehunter, @Finke20 und @Orothred, schön dass ihr draußen wart und gefangen habt, besonders Orothred mit seinem Kugelkarpfen. Und toll, dass Wuemmehunter die Leine nun schon besser in Griff bekommen hat.
> 
> Bei mir war noch LB und Sandwich von Mittwoch übrig, also ging es heute nochmal an die Leine. Diesmal an einen Kolk, den ich bisher nur vom Ansehen kannte, naja, es stellte sich heraus, dass hier das Wasser nur etwa 3/4 m tief ist, ziemlich wenig, aber was soll’s, irgendetwas wird schon gehen. Also Körbchen mit LB und Flocke ins ruhige Wasser neben der sich wälzenden Strömung und nach etwa 15 min der erste Biss, doch kein Fisch dran. Beim zweiten Biss das gleiche, also auf Maden umgestellt. Nach ersten Zuppelbissen der erste Fisch, eine Augerot u20. Kurz danach der nächste Biss, diesmal springt die leicht gekrümmte Spitze zurück, kurz verdattert, dann Anschlag, hängt. Eine wieder schön gefärbte, in Gravidität befindliche Brassendame hing am Band und lieferte in der Strömung einen harten Drill, knapp 55 cm wird sie gehabt haben, aufs genaue Messen hatte ich verzichtet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anschließend gabs noch ein Augerot von knapp 25 cm, allerdings hat es sich dem Foto durch geschicktes Manövrieren zum größten Teil entziehen können.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danach hab’s es dann noch ein weiteres kleines Rotauge, einen Minidöbel und viele Fehlbisse und der Feierabend bot sich an. Zwischendurch flog auch wieder ein Eisvogel vorbei, auf dem Weg zurück konnte ich dann zwei von Ihnen sehen, die anscheinend in ihrer Höhle verschwunden sind, mehrere Löcher sind dort im Hochufer. Da werde ich mich wohl mal demnächst mit der Knipse auf Lauer legen. .


Auch dir ein dickes Petrl.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Petri Heil an @Wuemmehunter, @Finke20 und @Orothred, schön dass ihr draußen wart und gefangen habt, besonders Orothred mit seinem Kugelkarpfen. Und toll, dass Wuemmehunter die Leine nun schon besser in Griff bekommen hat.
> 
> Bei mir war noch LB und Sandwich von Mittwoch übrig, also ging es heute nochmal an die Leine. Diesmal an einen Kolk, den ich bisher nur vom Ansehen kannte, naja, es stellte sich heraus, dass hier das Wasser nur etwa 3/4 m tief ist, ziemlich wenig, aber was soll’s, irgendetwas wird schon gehen. Also Körbchen mit LB und Flocke ins ruhige Wasser neben der sich wälzenden Strömung und nach etwa 15 min der erste Biss, doch kein Fisch dran. Beim zweiten Biss das gleiche, also auf Maden umgestellt. Nach ersten Zuppelbissen der erste Fisch, eine Augerot u20. Kurz danach der nächste Biss, diesmal springt die leicht gekrümmte Spitze zurück, kurz verdattert, dann Anschlag, hängt. Eine wieder schön gefärbte, in Gravidität befindliche Brassendame hing am Band und lieferte in der Strömung einen harten Drill, knapp 55 cm wird sie gehabt haben, aufs genaue Messen hatte ich verzichtet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anschließend gabs noch ein Augerot von knapp 25 cm, allerdings hat es sich dem Foto durch geschicktes Manövrieren zum größten Teil entziehen können.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danach hab’s es dann noch ein weiteres kleines Rotauge, einen Minidöbel und viele Fehlbisse und der Feierabend bot sich an. Zwischendurch flog auch wieder ein Eisvogel vorbei, auf dem Weg zurück konnte ich dann zwei von Ihnen sehen, die anscheinend in ihrer Höhle verschwunden sind, mehrere Löcher sind dort im Hochufer. Da werde ich mich wohl mal demnächst mit der Knipse auf Lauer legen. .


Dickes Petri schöne Bilder.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da hast Du heute aber richtig abgeräumt, @Orothred. Das sind ja richtig schöne Karpfen, vor allem der Spiegler. Glückwunsch zu diesem außergewöhnlichen Angeltag für Dich. Ein dickes Petri geht auch an alle anderen, die diesen Maifeiertag zum fischen genutzt haben.

Ich bin auch wieder zurück in meiner norddeutschen Heimat. Obwohl die Leinestrecke, die ich befischen darf, nur rund 160 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt liegt, kommt es mir wie eine andere Welt vor. Mittelgebirge wie Deister und Solling sind in der Nähe, die Landschaft ist ganz anders, als im Elbe-Weser-Dreieck. Und die Leine... klassische Barbenregion eben. 
Apropos Barbe: Die war mir auch heute nicht vergönnt, aber ich glaube, ich bin ihr einen weiteren Schritt näher gekommen. Ich hatte heute einen kurzen Plausch mit zwei hochbetagten Locals, die trotz ihrer Angelwesten mit Vereinsaufnäher (bei Jägern würde man das die Lodenmantel-Fraktion nennen) einen sehr positiven Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben. Zum einen, weil sie vor dem Angeln erst einige Plätzen Augenschein genommen haben, dann, weil einer der beiden sofort meine Specialist Duo Twin Tip Ruten erkannt und für sehr gut befinden hat, und dann haben sie mir noch einige Strecken auf der Karte gezeigt, wo die Angelei auf Barben aussichtsreicher wäre, als bei meinem heutigen Swim. Der war nämlich ganz schön sandig am Grund, wie ich beim Loten herausgefunden habe. Nicht ansatzweise so steinig, wie die Leinekurve rund einen Kilometer flussauf, die ich in der letzten Wochen mit mäßigem Erfolg befischt habe. 
Heute lief es insgesamt sehr viel besser. Es gab einige Döbel, okay, es war kein wirklich Großer dabei, es gab einige ganz gute Plötzen und es gab die beiden Hasel, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Und Mrs. Wuemmehunter, die heute mit dabei war, fand es an der Leine auch sehr schön. So schön, dass Sie auf der Karpfenliege, die ich extra für sie mitgeschleppt habe, ein ausgiebiges Mittagsschläfchen gehalten hat. 
Fazit des heutigen Tages: Die Leine und die Landschaft, durch die sie fließt, gefallen mir immer besser. Und erste Gewässerkenntnisse stellen sich auch so langsam ein. 

Anbei noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat die Kurzarbeit/das Überstundenabbummeln wenigstens einen positiven Nebeneffekt für Dich (mehr Zeit)!


Das hat positive und negative Nebeneffekte. Mehr Zeit für die Baustelle und zum angeln. Das negative ist, dass der Rubel nicht mehr so gut läuft. Wer weiß, wie lange das andauert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hast Du heute aber richtig abgeräumt, @Orothred. Das sind ja richtig schöne Karpfen, vor allem der Spiegler. Glückwunsch zu diesem außergewöhnlichen Angeltag für Dich. Ein dickes Petri geht auch an alle anderen, die diesen Maifeiertag zum fischen genutzt haben.
> 
> Ich bin auch wieder zurück in meiner norddeutschen Heimat. Obwohl die Leinestrecke, die ich befischen darf, nur rund 160 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt liegt, kommt es mir wie eine andere Welt vor. Mittelgebirge wie Deister und Solling sind in der Nähe, die Landschaft ist ganz anders, als im Elbe-Weser-Dreieck. Und die Leine... klassische Barbenregion eben.
> Apropos Barbe: Die war mir auch heute nicht vergönnt, aber ich glaube, ich bin ihr einen weiteren Schritt näher gekommen. Ich hatte heute einen kurzen Plausch mit zwei hochbetagten Locals, die trotz ihrer Angelwesten mit Vereinsaufnäher (bei Jägern würde man das die Lodenmantel-Fraktion nennen) einen sehr positiven Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben. Zum einen, weil sie vor dem Angeln erst einige Plätzen Augenschein genommen haben, dann, weil einer der beiden sofort meine Specialist Duo Twin Tip Ruten erkannt und für sehr gut befinden hat, und dann haben sie mir noch einige Strecken auf der Karte gezeigt, wo die Angelei auf Barben aussichtsreicher wäre, als bei meinem heutigen Swim. Der war nämlich ganz schön sandig am Grund, wie ich beim Loten herausgefunden habe. Nicht ansatzweise so steinig, wie die Leinekurve rund einen Kilometer flussauf, die ich in der letzten Wochen mit mäßigem Erfolg befischt habe.
> Heute lief es insgesamt sehr viel besser. Es gab einige Döbel, okay, es war kein wirklich Großer dabei, es gab einige ganz gute Plötzen und es gab die beiden Hasel, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Und Mrs. Wuemmehunter, die heute mit dabei war, fand es an der Leine auch sehr schön. So schön, dass Sie auf der Karpfenliege, die ich extra für sie mitgeschleppt habe, ein ausgiebiges Mittagsschläfchen gehalten hat.
> Fazit des heutigen Tages: Die Leine und die Landschaft, durch die sie fließt, gefallen mir immer besser. Und erste Gewässerkenntnisse stellen sich auch so langsam ein.
> 
> Anbei noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344666
> Anhang anzeigen 344669
> Anhang anzeigen 344670
> Anhang anzeigen 344671
> Anhang anzeigen 344672


Dickes Petri, schöne Fische hast du gefangen.


----------



## Jason

Petri @Wuemmehunter Toller Bericht!!! Da hast du ja mal wieder den Helikopter schön kreisen lassen. Wunderschöne Aufnahmen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hast Du heute aber richtig abgeräumt, @Orothred. Das sind ja richtig schöne Karpfen, vor allem der Spiegler. Glückwunsch zu diesem außergewöhnlichen Angeltag für Dich. Ein dickes Petri geht auch an alle anderen, die diesen Maifeiertag zum fischen genutzt haben.
> 
> Ich bin auch wieder zurück in meiner norddeutschen Heimat. Obwohl die Leinestrecke, die ich befischen darf, nur rund 160 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt liegt, kommt es mir wie eine andere Welt vor. Mittelgebirge wie Deister und Solling sind in der Nähe, die Landschaft ist ganz anders, als im Elbe-Weser-Dreieck. Und die Leine... klassische Barbenregion eben.
> Apropos Barbe: Die war mir auch heute nicht vergönnt, aber ich glaube, ich bin ihr einen weiteren Schritt näher gekommen. Ich hatte heute einen kurzen Plausch mit zwei hochbetagten Locals, die trotz ihrer Angelwesten mit Vereinsaufnäher (bei Jägern würde man das die Lodenmantel-Fraktion nennen) einen sehr positiven Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben. Zum einen, weil sie vor dem Angeln erst einige Plätzen Augenschein genommen haben, dann, weil einer der beiden sofort meine Specialist Duo Twin Tip Ruten erkannt und für sehr gut befinden hat, und dann haben sie mir noch einige Strecken auf der Karte gezeigt, wo die Angelei auf Barben aussichtsreicher wäre, als bei meinem heutigen Swim. Der war nämlich ganz schön sandig am Grund, wie ich beim Loten herausgefunden habe. Nicht ansatzweise so steinig, wie die Leinekurve rund einen Kilometer flussauf, die ich in der letzten Wochen mit mäßigem Erfolg befischt habe.
> Heute lief es insgesamt sehr viel besser. Es gab einige Döbel, okay, es war kein wirklich Großer dabei, es gab einige ganz gute Plötzen und es gab die beiden Hasel, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Und Mrs. Wuemmehunter, die heute mit dabei war, fand es an der Leine auch sehr schön. So schön, dass Sie auf der Karpfenliege, die ich extra für sie mitgeschleppt habe, ein ausgiebiges Mittagsschläfchen gehalten hat.
> Fazit des heutigen Tages: Die Leine und die Landschaft, durch die sie fließt, gefallen mir immer besser. Und erste Gewässerkenntnisse stellen sich auch so langsam ein.
> 
> Anbei noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344666
> Anhang anzeigen 344669
> Anhang anzeigen 344670
> Anhang anzeigen 344671
> Anhang anzeigen 344672


Wenn das Drecksdings nicht wäre Wuemme, dann würde ich mein Versprechen wahr machen oder wir würden uns in der Mitte an der Leine treffen - fast wie Zuhause, wundervolles Flüsschen

P.S: wann kann man wo deinen Stippermessebericht lesen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> P.S: wann kann man wo deinen Stippermessebericht lesen?


In der letzten Matchangler-Ausgabe, ich glaube es ist die April/Mai-Ausgabe gewesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hast Du heute aber richtig abgeräumt, @Orothred. Das sind ja richtig schöne Karpfen, vor allem der Spiegler. Glückwunsch zu diesem außergewöhnlichen Angeltag für Dich. Ein dickes Petri geht auch an alle anderen, die diesen Maifeiertag zum fischen genutzt haben.
> 
> Ich bin auch wieder zurück in meiner norddeutschen Heimat. Obwohl die Leinestrecke, die ich befischen darf, nur rund 160 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt liegt, kommt es mir wie eine andere Welt vor. Mittelgebirge wie Deister und Solling sind in der Nähe, die Landschaft ist ganz anders, als im Elbe-Weser-Dreieck. Und die Leine... klassische Barbenregion eben.
> Apropos Barbe: Die war mir auch heute nicht vergönnt, aber ich glaube, ich bin ihr einen weiteren Schritt näher gekommen. Ich hatte heute einen kurzen Plausch mit zwei hochbetagten Locals, die trotz ihrer Angelwesten mit Vereinsaufnäher (bei Jägern würde man das die Lodenmantel-Fraktion nennen) einen sehr positiven Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben. Zum einen, weil sie vor dem Angeln erst einige Plätzen Augenschein genommen haben, dann, weil einer der beiden sofort meine Specialist Duo Twin Tip Ruten erkannt und für sehr gut befinden hat, und dann haben sie mir noch einige Strecken auf der Karte gezeigt, wo die Angelei auf Barben aussichtsreicher wäre, als bei meinem heutigen Swim. Der war nämlich ganz schön sandig am Grund, wie ich beim Loten herausgefunden habe. Nicht ansatzweise so steinig, wie die Leinekurve rund einen Kilometer flussauf, die ich in der letzten Wochen mit mäßigem Erfolg befischt habe.
> Heute lief es insgesamt sehr viel besser. Es gab einige Döbel, okay, es war kein wirklich Großer dabei, es gab einige ganz gute Plötzen und es gab die beiden Hasel, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Und Mrs. Wuemmehunter, die heute mit dabei war, fand es an der Leine auch sehr schön. So schön, dass Sie auf der Karpfenliege, die ich extra für sie mitgeschleppt habe, ein ausgiebiges Mittagsschläfchen gehalten hat.
> Fazit des heutigen Tages: Die Leine und die Landschaft, durch die sie fließt, gefallen mir immer besser. Und erste Gewässerkenntnisse stellen sich auch so langsam ein.
> 
> Anbei noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344666
> Anhang anzeigen 344669
> Anhang anzeigen 344670
> Anhang anzeigen 344671
> Anhang anzeigen 344672




Ganz tolle Fotos, Stephan!    
Und Petri Heil zu den Großhaseln.


----------



## geomas

Ja, toller Bericht und super Fotos - Petri heil, lieber @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Tobias85

Wunderbare Impressionen, die du ins von der Leine mitgebrachthast, @Wuemmehunter! Und mit den Tipps der Locals klappt es bald auch sicherlich mit der Barbe 

@Ukel: Dir natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri an die Leine, toller Brassen!


----------



## Tobias85

jason 1 schrieb:


> RPD zu fischen kann auch Spaß machen. Aber wenn du an einem Gewässer angelst, und weißt es gibt nur die eine Spezis, dann kann es einem anöden.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Aber es wird doch unter Garantie mehr als nur Fettflossenträger in eurem Bach geben. Solange es kein steiniger, nährstoffarmer Forellenbach vom Alpentyp ist, würde ich fast garantieren, dass da noch mehr drin sitzt.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber es wird doch unter Garantie mehr als nur Fettflossenträger in eurem Bach geben. Solange es kein steiniger, nährstoffarmer Forellenbach vom Alpentyp ist, würde ich fast garantieren, dass da noch mehr drin sitzt.


Da hast du Recht. Ich habe auch schon Äschen und Aale gefangen. Die Äsche ist sehr selten geworden und auf Aal gehe ich kaum. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Die Forelle hat bei uns die Oberhand. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Also wenn's Gumpen gibt, die tiefer als 40/50cm sind, dann würd ich da mal ein Maiskorn oder ne kleine Brotflocke stationär anbieten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du an der einen oder anderen Stelle so eine kleine Überraschung erleben kannst.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die beißen auch besonders gut auf Wurm(oder n kleinen Spinner).


Ich fange sie auf Wurm, Made, Bienenmade, Mais, Wobbler und Blinker. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat @Kochtopf Geburtstag,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles gute wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Andal

Ja dann.... Alles Gute und lass es dir gutgehen!


----------



## geomas

Ohh, na dann laß es mal so richtig krachen, Sir Alex!
Alles Gute, vor allem Gesundheit für Dich und Deine Family!


----------



## geomas

A Passion for Angling

Leider nimmt Drennaninternational die Videos nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder von Youtube runter.
Nur so als Hinweis - die Filme sind nicht ewig verfügbar.


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Ich wüßte jetzt gar nicht, ob ich jemals so eine Ratskrone zu mir genommen hätte. Wenn, dann hat es mir nicht geschadet.
> 
> Am Sinai tranken wir jeden Abend ein Stella Artois, aus ägyptischer Lizenzproduktion und mit aller Gewalt auf ca. 20°C heruntergekühlt. Selbst das war, an der Umgebung gemessen, trink- und überlebbar.


@Andal du alter Frauenversteher- darum gehts hier doch garnicht!
In Zeiten größter Not, sprich kurz vorm Verdursten, wenn man garnicht mehr kann, wenn man schon darüber nachdenkt Wasser zu trinken und eine _Weißweinschorle _attraktiv erscheint, dann kann man sicherlich auch mal ein Stella Artois (ist ja immerhin nach einer Rollenikone benannt, oder?) oder sogar ein Becks trinken.
Ich sehe auf dem Foto weder Wüstensand noch Hinweise auf Kriegsgefangenschaft - ergo ist es nicht verzeihlich. INSBESONDERE mit diesem fiesen nachtreten, Dosenbier wäre gleich Dosenbier.
Nichts für ungut  
David


----------



## daci7

Und alles erdenklich gute an El Potto!! Lass dich ausgiebig feiern, oder noch besser, genieße den Morgen mit der Familie und geh dann ausgiebig Angeln!
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Glückwunsch @Kochtopf .

Was lag auf dem Gabentisch?
Angelzeug?


----------



## Jason

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Gesundheit wünsche ich dir. Verbringt einen schönen Tag. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri an @Ukel und @Wuemmehunter (was für eine traumhafte Gegend, einen ganz ähnlich aussehenden Fluss gibts hier auch, mit jahrelanger Warteliste für die Karten...) und @Ratskrone - tolle Fische hast du gelandet!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

El Potto hat Geburtstag? Herzliche Glückwünsche an Dich, lieber @Kochtopf. Ich wünsche Dir einen tollen Tag!


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir ois guade zum Burzeltag @Kochtopf


----------



## Slappy

Petri an die Fischhände der letzten Tage. 

Alles alles gute zum Geburtstag @Kochtopf !


----------



## Orothred

Alles Gute lieber @Kochtopf


----------



## Ukel

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Wiegenfest an @Kochtopf, lass dich schön feiern


----------



## Mescalero

#Puddle Chucker

Nachtrag: ein Pluspunkt ist die Tatsache, dass drin ist, was draufsteht. Diese Nr.2 ist mit 3AA bezeichnet und im Gegensatz zu den meisten Posen, die ich bisher benutzt habe, stimmt das perfekt - Regentonnentest bestanden.

Wenn es so klappt wie geplant, kann ich heute auch für ein, zwei Stündchen trotten gehen. Sonst morgen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Alles Gute zum Wiegefest @Kochtopf


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hast Du heute aber richtig abgeräumt, @Orothred. Das sind ja richtig schöne Karpfen, vor allem der Spiegler. Glückwunsch zu diesem außergewöhnlichen Angeltag für Dich. Ein dickes Petri geht auch an alle anderen, die diesen Maifeiertag zum fischen genutzt haben.
> 
> Ich bin auch wieder zurück in meiner norddeutschen Heimat. Obwohl die Leinestrecke, die ich befischen darf, nur rund 160 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt liegt, kommt es mir wie eine andere Welt vor. Mittelgebirge wie Deister und Solling sind in der Nähe, die Landschaft ist ganz anders, als im Elbe-Weser-Dreieck. Und die Leine... klassische Barbenregion eben.
> Apropos Barbe: Die war mir auch heute nicht vergönnt, aber ich glaube, ich bin ihr einen weiteren Schritt näher gekommen. Ich hatte heute einen kurzen Plausch mit zwei hochbetagten Locals, die trotz ihrer Angelwesten mit Vereinsaufnäher (bei Jägern würde man das die Lodenmantel-Fraktion nennen) einen sehr positiven Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben. Zum einen, weil sie vor dem Angeln erst einige Plätzen Augenschein genommen haben, dann, weil einer der beiden sofort meine Specialist Duo Twin Tip Ruten erkannt und für sehr gut befinden hat, und dann haben sie mir noch einige Strecken auf der Karte gezeigt, wo die Angelei auf Barben aussichtsreicher wäre, als bei meinem heutigen Swim. Der war nämlich ganz schön sandig am Grund, wie ich beim Loten herausgefunden habe. Nicht ansatzweise so steinig, wie die Leinekurve rund einen Kilometer flussauf, die ich in der letzten Wochen mit mäßigem Erfolg befischt habe.
> Heute lief es insgesamt sehr viel besser. Es gab einige Döbel, okay, es war kein wirklich Großer dabei, es gab einige ganz gute Plötzen und es gab die beiden Hasel, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Und Mrs. Wuemmehunter, die heute mit dabei war, fand es an der Leine auch sehr schön. So schön, dass Sie auf der Karpfenliege, die ich extra für sie mitgeschleppt habe, ein ausgiebiges Mittagsschläfchen gehalten hat.
> Fazit des heutigen Tages: Die Leine und die Landschaft, durch die sie fließt, gefallen mir immer besser. Und erste Gewässerkenntnisse stellen sich auch so langsam ein.
> 
> Anbei noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344666
> Anhang anzeigen 344669
> Anhang anzeigen 344670
> Anhang anzeigen 344671
> Anhang anzeigen 344672


Also ich verliebe mich immer mehr in deine Gewässer....
Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @Kochtopf .
> 
> Was lag auf dem Gabentisch?
> Angelzeug?


DIE PEITSCHE.....


----------



## phirania

Auch von mir ...
Alles gute zum Schlüpftag.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kauf reichlich Ratskrone.
> Das ist billig und schmeckt aus der Dose angeblich wie richtiges Bier....




... und mit 0,25 ct ? sogar noch günstiger wie das gute Sterni Export!


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> DIE PEITSCHE.....


Die neunschwänzige


----------



## Tobias85

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal alles Gute von mir, Alex!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Kochtopf 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir ,vor allem Gesundheit und schöne Fische !

Den Fängern der letzten Tage wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri !
Werde so nach und nach alles nachlesen was im Ükel geschrieben wurde die letzten Tage! 

Ich bin seit heute Morgen auch wieder zurück! 
Die ganze Tour war leider ein ziemlicher Reinfall! 
Es war eiskalt und hat geregnet was das Zeug hält! 
Schirm Aufbauen hatten wir untersagt bekommen am Main  ( Hessen ) obwohl mir bisher noch keine Rechtsgrundlage bekannt ist ? Das war in unseren Augen ein willkürliches Verbot ,allerdings fahre ich auch nicht unbedingt die weite Strecke um mich dort mit der Polizei auseinandersetzen! 
Sitzend im strömendem Regen hatte ich also versucht Köfis für Waller zu fangen, was mir eigentlich nicht gelang! 
Nach ganz kurzen Phasen des Sonnenscheins ,kamen sofort wieder recht heftige Regengüsse, die mich den Ansitz in der Nacht bei ungefähr 6 Grad abbrechen liesen ! Fangerfolg waren für ca 8 Stunden, 4 Grundeln und eine kleine Brasse !
Bei meinen Kameraden absolut nicht besser oder sogar Schneider! 
Dafür haben sich immer wieder Leute eingefunden, die einem selbstausgedachte Vorschriften machen wollten !
Jetzt kommen die zum Zuge, in der Krise ,die sonst nichts zu sagen haben  !!!!! Wie ich solche Leute finde, mag ich hier nicht näher umschreiben! 
Ein Angelkamerad hat eine Jahreskarte für den Rhein und dort sind wir denn nächsten Tag hingefahren ,ich offiziell halt nur als Helfer um eine seiner Ruten zu halten, da ich am Feiertag selbst keine Karte mehr bekommen habe. Dort ist auch das ganze Rheinufer mit Flatterband abgesperrt aber das Angeln ist gestattet ,wobei wir um nicht zu provozieren, auf den Aufbau eines Schirms verzichtet haben! 
Das Wetter auch dort alles andere als beständig !
Den Bereich mit den Buhnen war mir aus früheren Zeiten noch gut bekannt und mein altes Zanderrevier !












Die Verhältnisse waren zum Glück auch noch wie mir von früher bekannt und wir wurden wenigstens ein klein wenig belohnt für unser durchhalten. 
Trotzdem waren mittlerweile alle meine Kleidungsstücke patsch nass und ich richtig schön durchgefroren !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir ,vor allem Gesundheit und schöne Fische !
> 
> Den Fängern der letzten Tage wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri !
> Werde so nach und nach alles nachlesen was im Ükel geschrieben wurde die letzten Tage!
> 
> Ich bin seit heute Morgen auch wieder zurück!
> Die ganze Tour war leider ein ziemlicher Reinfall!
> Es war eiskalt und hat geregnet was das Zeug hält!
> Schirm Aufbauen hatten wir untersagt bekommen am Main  ( Hessen ) obwohl mir bisher noch keine Rechtsgrundlage bekannt ist ? Das war in unseren Augen ein willkürliches Verbot ,allerdings fahre ich auch nicht unbedingt die weite Strecke um mich dort mit der Polizei auseinandersetzen!
> Sitzend im strömendem Regen hatte ich also versucht Köfis für Waller zu fangen, was mir eigentlich nicht gelang!
> Nach ganz kurzen Phasen des Sonnenscheins ,kamen sofort wieder recht heftige Regengüsse, die mich den Ansitz in der Nacht bei ungefähr 6 Grad abbrechen liesen ! Fangerfolg waren für ca 8 Stunden, 4 Grundeln und eine kleine Brasse !
> Bei meinen Kameraden absolut nicht besser oder sogar Schneider!
> Dafür haben sich immer wieder Leute eingefunden, die einem selbstausgedachte Vorschriften machen wollten !
> Jetzt kommen die zum Zuge, in der Krise ,die sonst nichts zu sagen haben  !!!!! Wie ich solche Leute finde, mag ich hier nicht näher umschreiben!
> Ein Angelkamerad hat eine Jahreskarte für den Rhein und dort sind wir denn nächsten Tag hingefahren ,ich offiziell halt nur als Helfer um eine seiner Ruten zu halten, da ich am Feiertag selbst keine Karte mehr bekommen habe. Dort ist auch das ganze Rheinufer mit Flatterband abgesperrt aber das Angeln ist gestattet ,wobei wir um nicht zu provozieren, auf den Aufbau eines Schirms verzichtet haben!
> Das Wetter auch dort alles andere als beständig !
> Den Bereich mit den Buhnen war mir aus früheren Zeiten noch gut bekannt und mein altes Zanderrevier !
> Anhang anzeigen 344686
> Anhang anzeigen 344687
> Anhang anzeigen 344688
> 
> 
> Die Verhältnisse waren zum Glück auch noch wie mir von früher bekannt und wir wurden wenigstens ein klein wenig belohnt für unser durchhalten.
> Trotzdem waren mittlerweile alle meine Kleidungsstücke patsch nass und ich richtig schön durchgefroren !
> 
> LG Michael


Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...
Meinen Respekt fürs durchhalten.
Nächstesmal habt ihr besseres Wetter,ganz bestimmt ich drück euch beide Daumen.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...
> Meinen Respekt fürs durchhalten.
> Nächstesmal habt ihr besseres Wetter,ganz bestimmt ich drück euch beide Daumen.


Na Klar ! Hatte halt gehofft das es in Süddeutschland besser ist wie gewöhnlich! Diesmal aber nicht. ....
Heftig sind aber die Geisterstädte so wie Rüdesheim! Dort wo sonst der Bär steppt ,alles leer und verlassen! Komme ja von dort ,aber sowas hatte ich in über 50 Jahren noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Griasde eich midanad.

Als allerestes will ich ein ganz größes Danke an unseren @Hecht100+ richten der mir etwas sehr schönes zugeschickt hat...ich war darüber sehr erstaunt da ich nicht damit gerechnet hatte. Auch erstaunt bin ich darüber wie Professionell die Ablage gefertigt wurde, damit könntest du glatt in Serienfertigung gehen. 
Aber fügt mal selber:






Ein großes Hut ab für die handwerklichen Fertigkeit was du hier gemacht hast und nochmals danke dafür.

Angeltechnisch gibt es bei mir momentan nicht so wirklich was zu berichten, Donnerstag war ich noch Tauwürmer sammeln und gestern kurz am Wasser. Das Wetter ist ja momentan nicht so besonders daher haben sich die Beiszeiten etwas verschoben. Morgen Nachmittag gehts hoffentlich wider ans Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolles Teil von @Hecht100+


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke Jungs! 
Bisher kann ich noch nichts zu den Gaben sagen da noch am arbeiten (sic!) aber ich habe ein zwei Vermutungen die mit Teezubereitung am Wasser zu tun haben- also fast Angelkram


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Klingt ja fast nach Esbit-Kocher


----------



## Professor Tinca

Packung Streichhölzer und paar nasse Zweige?


----------



## Hecht100+

@dawurzelsepp
Josef, das war mein Dank für dein Paket. Ich habe mir wirklich viele Gedanken darüber gemacht und dann hatte ich eben die Idee, das du dich doch wohl als Versuchskaninchen für dieses Teil eignen würdest.   Und da es dich erfreut, habe ich das Richtige getroffen. Viel Spaß damit und hoffentlich auch dicke Fische. Und wenn du die Feder tiefer oder höher auf die Alustange drückst, verstellst du die Empfindlichkeit.

Edit. Und wenn der Zeiger mal kaputt gehen sollte, das ist eine Drennan Giant Chrystal Pose. Denn Drennan macht glücklich ( alter Ükelspruch )


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hast Du heute aber richtig abgeräumt, @Orothred. Das sind ja richtig schöne Karpfen, vor allem der Spiegler. Glückwunsch zu diesem außergewöhnlichen Angeltag für Dich. Ein dickes Petri geht auch an alle anderen, die diesen Maifeiertag zum fischen genutzt haben.
> 
> Ich bin auch wieder zurück in meiner norddeutschen Heimat. Obwohl die Leinestrecke, die ich befischen darf, nur rund 160 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt liegt, kommt es mir wie eine andere Welt vor. Mittelgebirge wie Deister und Solling sind in der Nähe, die Landschaft ist ganz anders, als im Elbe-Weser-Dreieck. Und die Leine... klassische Barbenregion eben.
> Apropos Barbe: Die war mir auch heute nicht vergönnt, aber ich glaube, ich bin ihr einen weiteren Schritt näher gekommen. Ich hatte heute einen kurzen Plausch mit zwei hochbetagten Locals, die trotz ihrer Angelwesten mit Vereinsaufnäher (bei Jägern würde man das die Lodenmantel-Fraktion nennen) einen sehr positiven Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben. Zum einen, weil sie vor dem Angeln erst einige Plätzen Augenschein genommen haben, dann, weil einer der beiden sofort meine Specialist Duo Twin Tip Ruten erkannt und für sehr gut befinden hat, und dann haben sie mir noch einige Strecken auf der Karte gezeigt, wo die Angelei auf Barben aussichtsreicher wäre, als bei meinem heutigen Swim. Der war nämlich ganz schön sandig am Grund, wie ich beim Loten herausgefunden habe. Nicht ansatzweise so steinig, wie die Leinekurve rund einen Kilometer flussauf, die ich in der letzten Wochen mit mäßigem Erfolg befischt habe.
> Heute lief es insgesamt sehr viel besser. Es gab einige Döbel, okay, es war kein wirklich Großer dabei, es gab einige ganz gute Plötzen und es gab die beiden Hasel, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Und Mrs. Wuemmehunter, die heute mit dabei war, fand es an der Leine auch sehr schön. So schön, dass Sie auf der Karpfenliege, die ich extra für sie mitgeschleppt habe, ein ausgiebiges Mittagsschläfchen gehalten hat.
> Fazit des heutigen Tages: Die Leine und die Landschaft, durch die sie fließt, gefallen mir immer besser. Und erste Gewässerkenntnisse stellen sich auch so langsam ein.
> 
> Anbei noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344666
> Anhang anzeigen 344669
> Anhang anzeigen 344670
> Anhang anzeigen 344671
> Anhang anzeigen 344672


PETRI und DANKE für den tollen Bericht und die schönen Bilder!!!

Steht da ein Fliegenfischer unterhalb vom Wehr mitten im Fluss auf dem 2. Bild?


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> @Andal du alter Frauenversteher- darum gehts hier doch garnicht!
> In Zeiten größter Not, sprich kurz vorm Verdursten, wenn man garnicht mehr kann, wenn man schon darüber nachdenkt Wasser zu trinken und eine _Weißweinschorle _attraktiv erscheint, dann kann man sicherlich auch mal ein Stella Artois (ist ja immerhin nach einer Rollenikone benannt, oder?) oder sogar ein Becks trinken.
> Ich sehe auf dem Foto weder Wüstensand noch Hinweise auf Kriegsgefangenschaft - ergo ist es nicht verzeihlich. INSBESONDERE mit diesem fiesen nachtreten, Dosenbier wäre gleich Dosenbier.
> Nichts für ungut
> David


Bier aus Metallverpackung habe ich nie gelobt, werde es auch nie machen. Es sei denn die VE's übersteigen die 30 Ltr.!

Und über Schorle werde ich mich, zwischen den Reben wohnend, auch niemals nie nicht despektierlich äußern. Ein gar köstlicher und belebender Trunk!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp
> Josef, das war mein Dank für dein Paket. Ich habe mir wirklich viele Gedanken darüber gemacht und dann hatte ich eben die Idee, das du dich doch wohl als Versuchskaninchen für dieses Teil eignen würdest.   Und da es dich erfreut, habe ich das Richtige getroffen. Viel Spaß damit und hoffentlich auch dicke Fische. Und wenn du die Feder tiefer oder höher auf die Alustange drückst, verstellst du die Empfindlichkeit.
> 
> Edit. Und wenn der Zeiger mal kaputt gehen sollte, das ist eine Drennan Giant Chrystal Pose. Denn Drennan macht glücklich ( alter Ükelspruch )



Eine wirklich super Idee von dir sowas nachzubauen. 
Verändern?
Da muss nichts verändert bzw verstellt werden das hab ich zuvor schon alles probiert und kaput geht da denke ich so schnell nichts. Bin auf jedenfall gespannt wie er sich am Wasser verhält.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI und DANKE für den tollen Bericht und die schönen Bilder!!!
> 
> Steht da ein Fliegenfischer unterhalb vom Wehr mitten im Fluss auf dem 2. Bild?


Du hast richtig gesehen, @Skott. Unterhalb des Wehres ist die Strecke den Flyboys vorbehalten.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Eine wirklich super Idee von dir sowas nachzubauen.
> Verändern?
> Da muss nichts verändert bzw verstellt werden das hab ich zuvor schon alles probiert und kaput geht da denke ich so schnell nichts. Bin auf jedenfall gespannt wie er sich am Wasser verhält.


Im schlimmsten Fall musst du mit der Sensibilität des Schläucherls experimentieren. Sonst ist das Teil perfekt!


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ein großes Hut ab für die handwerklichen Fertigkeit was du hier gemacht hast und nochmals danke dafür.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Unser Heiner hat es wirklich drauf. Ich hatte das Glück, nach der Stippermesse einen Einblick in sein Bastelzimmer zu bekommen. Hab echt gestaunt wie viele alte Rollen er wieder gangbar gemacht hat. Ja, er ist ein Tüftler
Mit Leib und Seele. Und vor dieser Rutenablage ziehe ich ebenfalls den Hut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Trotz dem schlechten Wetter haben wir es geschafft, 10 Tonnen Schotter auf die Terrasse zu fahren. Und das ohne Ratskrone . Es gab frisches Veltins. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mein Sohn hat mir Maden aus der Stadt mitgebracht. Mal sehen ob ich an die Teiche morgen fahre oder es eine RPD Runde gibt. Alles ist offen. Der Regen soll auch nach lassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@jason 1 Wenn man deine Fotos vergleicht, Respekt. Man sieht wie es weitergeht und es bleibt immer noch viel zu tun. Den morgigen Angeltag hast du dir mehr als Verdient. Hoffe, dass das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Na Klar ! Hatte halt gehofft das es in Süddeutschland besser ist wie gewöhnlich! Diesmal aber nicht. ....
> Heftig sind aber die Geisterstädte so wie Rüdesheim! Dort wo sonst der Bär steppt ,alles leer und verlassen! Komme ja von dort ,aber sowas hatte ich in über 50 Jahren noch nicht gesehen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344696
> Anhang anzeigen 344697


Letztes Jahr waren wir auch in Rüdesheim. Da war auch gerade die Rüdesheimer Bike Week. Das war schon geil. Überall blubberten die Harleys. Und ich meine, diese Gasse, die du hier zeigst, sind wir auch entlang gegangen. Da war so viel Betrieb und nun gleicht der Ort einer Geisterstadt. Wie überall. Ich wünsche mir, dass das alles so schnell wie möglich vorüber ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir ,vor allem Gesundheit und schöne Fische !
> 
> Den Fängern der letzten Tage wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri !
> Werde so nach und nach alles nachlesen was im Ükel geschrieben wurde die letzten Tage!
> 
> Ich bin seit heute Morgen auch wieder zurück!
> Die ganze Tour war leider ein ziemlicher Reinfall!
> Es war eiskalt und hat geregnet was das Zeug hält!
> Schirm Aufbauen hatten wir untersagt bekommen am Main  ( Hessen ) obwohl mir bisher noch keine Rechtsgrundlage bekannt ist ? Das war in unseren Augen ein willkürliches Verbot ,allerdings fahre ich auch nicht unbedingt die weite Strecke um mich dort mit der Polizei auseinandersetzen!
> Sitzend im strömendem Regen hatte ich also versucht Köfis für Waller zu fangen, was mir eigentlich nicht gelang!
> Nach ganz kurzen Phasen des Sonnenscheins ,kamen sofort wieder recht heftige Regengüsse, die mich den Ansitz in der Nacht bei ungefähr 6 Grad abbrechen liesen ! Fangerfolg waren für ca 8 Stunden, 4 Grundeln und eine kleine Brasse !
> Bei meinen Kameraden absolut nicht besser oder sogar Schneider!
> Dafür haben sich immer wieder Leute eingefunden, die einem selbstausgedachte Vorschriften machen wollten !
> Jetzt kommen die zum Zuge, in der Krise ,die sonst nichts zu sagen haben  !!!!! Wie ich solche Leute finde, mag ich hier nicht näher umschreiben!
> Ein Angelkamerad hat eine Jahreskarte für den Rhein und dort sind wir denn nächsten Tag hingefahren ,ich offiziell halt nur als Helfer um eine seiner Ruten zu halten, da ich am Feiertag selbst keine Karte mehr bekommen habe. Dort ist auch das ganze Rheinufer mit Flatterband abgesperrt aber das Angeln ist gestattet ,wobei wir um nicht zu provozieren, auf den Aufbau eines Schirms verzichtet haben!
> Das Wetter auch dort alles andere als beständig !
> Den Bereich mit den Buhnen war mir aus früheren Zeiten noch gut bekannt und mein altes Zanderrevier !
> Anhang anzeigen 344686
> Anhang anzeigen 344687
> Anhang anzeigen 344688
> 
> 
> Die Verhältnisse waren zum Glück auch noch wie mir von früher bekannt und wir wurden wenigstens ein klein wenig belohnt für unser durchhalten.
> Trotzdem waren mittlerweile alle meine Kleidungsstücke patsch nass und ich richtig schön durchgefroren !
> 
> LG Michael


Petri Michi ,schöne Bilder sind das und meinen Respekt fürs durchhalten.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Wenn man deine Fotos vergleicht, Respekt. Man sieht wie es weitergeht und es bleibt immer noch viel zu tun. Den morgigen Angeltag hast du dir mehr als Verdient. Hoffe, dass das Wetter mitspielt.


Jupp, es geht voran. Und ich freu mich jedes mal, wenn ein Meilenstein überwunden ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Na Klar ! Hatte halt gehofft das es in Süddeutschland besser ist wie gewöhnlich! Diesmal aber nicht. ....
> Heftig sind aber die Geisterstädte so wie Rüdesheim! Dort wo sonst der Bär steppt ,alles leer und verlassen! Komme ja von dort ,aber sowas hatte ich in über 50 Jahren noch nicht gesehen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344696
> Anhang anzeigen 344697


Haben wir hier stellen weise auch. Ich wünsche mir, dass das alles so schnell wie möglich vorüber ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren wir auch in Rüdesheim. Da war auch gerade die Rüdesheimer Bike Week. Das war schon geil. Überall blubberten die Harleys. Und ich meine, diese Gasse, die du hier zeigst, sind wir auch entlang gegangen. Da war so viel Betrieb und nun gleicht der Ort einer Geisterstadt. Wie überall. Ich wünsche mir, dass das alles so schnell wie möglich vorüber ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja richtig die Bikeweek ist dort auch immer! 
Ist auch eine tolle Kulisse dafür! 
Aber im Moment ein ganz anderes Bild ! Selbst die Drosselgasse war wie geräumt und menschenleer !
Das kann nicht mehr ewig so gehen, keine Ahnung was die dort an Miete zahlen müssen alle aber bestimmt nicht wenig? 
Ich hoffe auch das es bald alles besser wird !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja richtig die Bikeweek ist dort auch immer!
> Ist auch eine tolle Kulisse dafür!
> Aber im Moment ein ganz anderes Bild ! Selbst die Drosselgasse war wie geräumt und menschenleer !
> Das kann nicht mehr ewig so gehen, keine Ahnung was die dort an Miete zahlen müssen alle aber bestimmt nicht wenig?
> Ich hoffe auch das es bald alles besser wird !
> 
> LG Michael


Drosselgasse. Bingo, so hieß die. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war vorhin noch kurz am Flüsschen. Das Wetter war mit Schauern, Windböen und gelegentlichem Sonnenschein durchwachsen und eher nicht besonders fischig aber ich musste noch raus an die Luft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es gab sogar ein paar Bisse und Fische.
Nr.1






Nr.2






Nr.3


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann noch ein paar hiervon bis der Regen mich vertrieben hat.






Regen im Anmarsch


----------



## Jason

Döbelpetri     lieber Andy.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Von mir auch ein dickes Petri ! Wunderschöne Fische die du da am laufenden Band postest  
Absolut schöne Bilder! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ja, dickes Petri heil, lieber Professore!


Ich war vorhin kurz am Fluß nebenan, es war kälter als erwartet und Bisse gab es kaum.
Immerhin konnte ein farblich schöner, wenn auch kleiner Plötz das Schneidern verhindern.
Hatte wieder die Picker am Start, mit ner Stippe oder Matche hätte ich vermutlich deutlich mehr Fische gefangen (aber wohl eher die ganz lütten).


----------



## Hecht100+

Boah, @Professor Tinca, da hast du ja heute Nachmittag noch echt wieder einen rausgehauen. Dickes Petri für Dich. Und die drei Prachtburschen, einfach nur .


----------



## Hering 58

@Profe
Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Heil.Schöne Fische die du da postest .Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank euch allen und ein Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann noch ein paar hiervon bis der Regen mich vertrieben hat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344738
> 
> 
> Regen im Anmarsch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344739


Petri Heil zur Döbelstrecke.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri allen, die gestern am Wasser waren!

Ich war auch kurz los aber es lief eher zäh am Bach. Eine Grundmontage lag im Wasser, da tat sich die ganze Zeit überhaupt nichts, erst kurz vorm Zusammenpacken biss ein kleinerer Karpfen. Allerdings habe ich aufs Anfüttern verzichtet, mit ein paar gelegentlichen Leckerlies hätte es vielleicht anders ausgesehen.
Nebenbei habe ich eine Pose treiben lassen und es bissen je ein Rotauge, Döbel, Ukelei - alle eher mini. Das Ukelchen glänzte nicht nur typisch silbrig sondern hatte auch einen krassen metallisch-blauen Schimmer auf dem Rücken. Den haben sie zwar immer aber nicht so intensiv, vielleicht laichen die im Moment. Der Fisch sah aus wie mit Flipflop-Farbe lackiert.


#Anfüttern

Ich würde gern mit Pellets experimentieren, nur so fünf winzige Stück alle zwei Minuten oder so. Leider finde ich die wirklich teuer....einer der britischen Youtube-Angler nutzt Legepellets für Hühner aus dem großen Sack. Die sinken, sind viel preiswerter und funktionieren wohl ganz gut. Ich muss nur noch welche finden...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Einen fröhlichen guten Morgen von der Wümme, Jungs. Erster Fisch war ein richtig guter Brassen-Recke. 54 herrliche Brassenzentimeter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das geht ja gut los, Stephan.

Bin gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

The next one, Aland, 49 cm.


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben  .


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Ganz dickes Petri aus Braunschweig! 
Das sieht ja richtig toll aus, was Du dort aus dem Wasser ziehst !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Sehr schön Stephan. Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, habe den Swim gewechselt. Nach dem Spektakel, das der Aland veranstaltet hat, wird an der ersten Stelle erstmal nichts mehr gehen. Hier die neue Stelle:


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> The next one, Aland, 49 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344755


Dickes Petri
Schöne Fische da geht noch was.
Wenn es trocken bleibt wollte ich nachher auch noch los.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, habe den Swim gewechselt. Nach dem Spektakel, das der Aland veranstaltet hat, wird an der ersten Stelle erstmal nichts mehr gehen. Hier die neue Stelle:
> Anhang anzeigen 344759


Petri Stephan, ein schöner Auftakt, nun warten wir auf die nächsten Boliden. Und schön sieht’s dort aus


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier ist er, der nächste Bolide! 56 Zentimeter. Die Wümme meint es heute sehr gut mit mir!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das läuft ja wie n Länderspiel, Stephan.
Super!!

Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Ein strammes Petri heil an die Wümme - da hat sich der zeitige Start am Sonntag ja gelohnt!

Petri heil auch Dir, @Mescalero  - interessant, daß auch Du einen „blausilbernen” Fisch fangen konntest. 

Zum Thema #anfüttern - Andal empfahl früher Pellet-Sackware aus der BayWa, aber welche für die Karpfenaufzucht, falls ich mich richtig erinnere.
Generell finde ich das Thema hochspannend, Tierfutterhandlungen könnten ne Menge preiswerter Ware zum Anfüttern bereithalten (ich erinnere an das legendäre Pferdefutter für altersschwache Tiere, welches der „Mann im gelben Pullover” so gerne nutzt).


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Bier aus Metallverpackung habe ich nie gelobt, werde es auch nie machen. Es sei denn die VE's übersteigen die 30 Ltr.!
> 
> Und über Schorle werde ich mich, zwischen den Reben wohnend, auch niemals nie nicht despektierlich äußern. Ein gar köstlicher und belebender Trunk!


Du könntest dich ruhig um etwas Hochdeutsch bemühen, das liest sich ja fast so als würdest du Weissweinschorle trinken


geomas schrieb:


> Ein strammes Petri heil an die Wümme - da hat sich der zeitige Start am Sonntag ja gelohnt!
> 
> Petri heil auch Dir, @Mescalero  - interessant, daß auch Du einen „blausilbernen” Fisch fangen konntest.
> 
> Zum Thema #anfüttern - Andal empfahl früher Pellet-Sackware aus der BayWa, aber welche für die Karpfenaufzucht, falls ich mich richtig erinnere.
> Generell finde ich das Thema hochspannend, Tierfutterhandlungen könnten ne Menge preiswerter Ware zum Anfüttern bereithalten (ich erinnere an das legendäre Pferdefutter für altersschwache Tiere, welches der „Mann im gelben Pullover” so gerne nutzt).


Einer der Kalweits hat dies Pferdefutter für den MF empfohlen: https://www.derby.de/derby-mash-10052

Petri allen die draußen sind! Ich bin nach den gestrigen Feierlichkeiten zu zerknittert (Kind früh im Bett, ach das schmeckt ja gut, auf einem Bein kann man nicht stehen, noch einen für die Gesundheit, auf drei Beinen kippt das Schwein, ach Papa ruft an... naja)


----------



## geomas

Ha, lieber el Potto, dann laß es mal sachte angehen mit dem Start in den Tag.

Danke für den Hinweis auf „Derby Mash”. 
Graeme Pullen empfahl (glaub ich) dieses hier: https://www.baileyshorsefeeds.co.uk/products/no-1-cooked-cereal-meal .


----------



## geomas

Oh, Leute, meine Nerven liegen blank: 
schnell noch ne Bratwurst oder zwei vor die Brust stoßen und dann ab zum kleinen Teich.
Hab viel zu viel Geraffel aufgetürmt, jetzt wird der Biomais aus dem Glas noch mit Ananasaroma (made in Polen, na logo) veredelt und dann ab dafür.
Es ist alles sehr aufregend.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hier ist er, der nächste Bolide! 56 Zentimeter. Die Wümme meint es heute sehr gut mit mir!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344775


Das läuft ja wie geschmiert, ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Jason

Bleib entspannt @geomas. Viel Spaß und Petri heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, Leute, meine Nerven liegen blank:
> schnell noch ne Bratwurst oder zwei vor die Brust stoßen und dann ab zum kleinen Teich.
> Hab viel zu viel Geraffel aufgetürmt, jetzt wird der Biomais aus dem Glas noch mit Ananasaroma (made in Polen, na logo) veredelt und dann ab dafür.
> Es ist alles sehr aufregend.


Lass dir die Bratwurst schmecken,viel Spaß  und Erfolg.Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, Leute, meine Nerven liegen blank:
> schnell noch ne Bratwurst oder zwei vor die Brust stoßen und dann ab zum kleinen Teich.
> Hab viel zu viel Geraffel aufgetürmt, jetzt wird der Biomais aus dem Glas noch mit Ananasaroma (made in Polen, na logo) veredelt und dann ab dafür.
> Es ist alles sehr aufregend.




Na dann viel Erfolg.   
Hoffentlich ist die Aufregung gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri !


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs,
ohne Eure seltsamen und Wunderbaren Abenteurer der letzten Tage nachgearbeitet zu haben- ich werde mich heute Abend gemütlich der Ükellektüre widmen-
platz ich unhöflich herein und lege mal dieses Moppelchen als Ergebnis und Symbol meiner letzten Angelversuche zur Begutachtung vor. Ob Ihr s glaubt oder nicht, war sogar Zielfisch





 
Bis später, dann hab ich auch die Lektüre nachgeholt,
Herzlich Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Petri zur Schwarzmund Grundel. Die sieht sehr schön aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Der Nachwuchs ist auch schon wieder da


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Der Nachwuchs ist auch schon wieder da
> Anhang anzeigen 344786


Die Braten im Herbst sind schon gesichert


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ohne Eure seltsamen und Wunderbaren Abenteurer der letzten Tage nachgearbeitet zu haben- ich werde mich heute Abend gemütlich der Ükellektüre widmen-
> platz ich unhöflich herein und lege mal dieses Moppelchen als Ergebnis und Symbol meiner letzten Angelversuche zur Begutachtung vor. Ob Ihr s glaubt oder nicht, war sogar Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 344785
> 
> 
> Bis später, dann hab ich auch die Lektüre nachgeholt,
> Herzlich Euer
> Minimax


Petri zur Grundel.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ohne Eure seltsamen und Wunderbaren Abenteurer der letzten Tage nachgearbeitet zu haben- ich werde mich heute Abend gemütlich der Ükellektüre widmen-
> platz ich unhöflich herein und lege mal dieses Moppelchen als Ergebnis und Symbol meiner letzten Angelversuche zur Begutachtung vor. Ob Ihr s glaubt oder nicht, war sogar Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 344785
> 
> 
> Bis später, dann hab ich auch die Lektüre nachgeholt,
> Herzlich Euer
> Minimax


Ich rate mal, hat die Grundel noch Maden im Maul oder hast du sie mit einem beherzten Wallergriff gelandet ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ohne Eure seltsamen und Wunderbaren Abenteurer der letzten Tage nachgearbeitet zu haben- ich werde mich heute Abend gemütlich der Ükellektüre widmen-
> platz ich unhöflich herein und lege mal dieses Moppelchen als Ergebnis und Symbol meiner letzten Angelversuche zur Begutachtung vor. Ob Ihr s glaubt oder nicht, war sogar Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 344785
> 
> 
> Bis später, dann hab ich auch die Lektüre nachgeholt,
> Herzlich Euer
> Minimax




Petri Heil Mini!  
Die ist schon groß für ne Grundel nä?


----------



## Jason

Werde jetzt meine 7 Sachen packen und ans Vereinsflüsschen gehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Angestachelt durch die heutigen Fängen, konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, am Vormittag einen kurzen Ausflug ans Wasser zu machen.
An meinem Angelplatz angekommen musste ich feststellen, dass diese Idee noch andere Angler hatten .
Mein Angelplatz ist zum Glück noch frei. Ein kurzer Schnack mit den Angelkollegen und es gab die erste Ernüchterung, es ging ihnen noch kein Fisch ans Band und das bei 6 Ruten im Wasser
Sie angelten allerdings mit einer Grundmontage und Tauwurm. Ich hatte ja meine Geheimwaffe den Caster mit und diese erwies sich heute wieder als Top-köder.
Auch zu diesem Angelausflug hatte ich meine 6 Meter Stippe mit. Der erfolg blieb den Angelkollegen nicht lange verborgen. 






Es dauerte nur eine kurze Zeit bist der erste, von seiner neugier getrieben zum spionieren  kam. Mit großen Augen schaute er meinen Köder an und meinte nur, " diese Dinger schmeiße ich immer weg." Ich konnte mir ein leichtes grinsen nicht verkneifen.
Nach zwei Stunden ging es dann für mich nach Hause. Heute konnte ich 25 Plötzen bis 26 cm überlisten.






Ach die ersten Ukeleien konnten heute dem Köder nicht widerstehen, die größten hatten 14 cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll Finke!
Schöne Plötzen und schöne Fotos.
Auch dir ein Petri Heil!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ohne Eure seltsamen und Wunderbaren Abenteurer der letzten Tage nachgearbeitet zu haben- ich werde mich heute Abend gemütlich der Ükellektüre widmen-
> platz ich unhöflich herein und lege mal dieses Moppelchen als Ergebnis und Symbol meiner letzten Angelversuche zur Begutachtung vor. Ob Ihr s glaubt oder nicht, war sogar Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 344785
> 
> 
> Bis später, dann hab ich auch die Lektüre nachgeholt,
> Herzlich Euer
> Minimax


Ein stattlicher Bock im Hochzeitsanzug!


----------



## phirania

Fisch gab es auch schon.


----------



## Minimax

Donnerwetter, da hab ich ja was verpasst wieder! Dosenbier, Ian Marks, Haselnachweis, Mardon reverse Engineering, Herrliche Luftaufnahmen und natürlich El Pottos Ehrentag (auch an dieser Stelle nochmals alles Gute mein Lieber), und natürlich und vor allem Herrliche Berichte und Fangbilder, und dafür an alle Fänger herzliches Petri und vielen Dank für Die tolle Lektüre und schönen Bilder an Euch, liebe Jungs,
Herzlich, Euer Minimax

Ach und noch Eines: Stella Artois ist das beste Bier der Welt. Das ist wissenschaftlich belegt und somit Fakt.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Anfüttern
> 
> Ich würde gern mit Pellets experimentieren, nur so fünf winzige Stück alle zwei Minuten oder so. Leider finde ich die wirklich teuer....einer der britischen Youtube-Angler nutzt Legepellets für Hühner aus dem großen Sack. Die sinken, sind viel preiswerter und funktionieren wohl ganz gut. Ich muss nur noch welche finden...


Einfach mal in nächstbeste Lagerhaus spazieren. Die haben alle möglichen Pellets, sowohl als Sackware und auch offen.


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du könntest dich ruhig um etwas Hochdeutsch bemühen, das liest sich ja fast so als würdest du Weissweinschorle trinken.


Ja klar mag ich und trinke ich WW Schorle. Warum auch nicht!?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach und noch Eines: Stella Artois ist das beste Bier der Welt. Das ist wissenschaftlich belegt und somit Fakt.


Für das belgische Original, schön kalt und in einer heimeligen Kneipe kredenzt, lass ich das gelten. Die Belgier verstehen sind erstklassig aufs Brauwesen. Aber das ägyptische Lizenzprodukt, á la lauwarme Cervisia, wird nie mein Lieblingsbier werden!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber das ägyptische Lizenzprodukt


 vgl. Dazu das gute Lizenz-Efes früher gerne mit der Maus..


----------



## Andal

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es trinkbare Biere nur aus Deutschland und da auch bloss aus handverlesenen Winzigbrauereien gibt. So lange Bier schön kalt ist gehts auch. Aber wenn es sich langsam der Temperatur von Nonnenpippi nähert, hat die Gaudi ein Loch und man tut sich immer schwerer, lobende Worte zu finden.

In Marokko haben wir anfangs auch einheimisches Bier gesoffen. Wortwörtlich gesoffen, bis auf dem Tisch kein Platz mehr fürs Leergut war. In des ohne jede Wirkung und wenn, dann nur auf die Blase. Bis wir erfuhren, dass es 100% Musel-Bier ist, das sogar nach Saudi Arabien verkauft werden darf. Alles in allem trotzdem eine schmackhafte Gerstenlimo - weil eiskalt serviert.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Braten im Herbst sind schon gesichert


Nix da die haben Welpen Schutz


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Nix da die haben Welpen Schutz


Im Herbst hat es sich dann ausgewelpt.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, Leute, meine Nerven liegen blank:
> schnell noch ne Bratwurst oder zwei vor die Brust stoßen und dann ab zum kleinen Teich.
> Hab viel zu viel Geraffel aufgetürmt, jetzt wird der Biomais aus dem Glas noch mit Ananasaroma (made in Polen, na logo) veredelt und dann ab dafür.
> Es ist alles sehr aufregend.


Dir wünsche ich Petri am Teich @geomas und lass dir die Bratwurst schmecken 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich war heute auch nochmal Angeln ,will mich in unserer Kiesgrube etwas einarbeiten, war allerdings nur eine Stunde dort und habe hauptsächlich gelotet . Die Rute hatte ich kaum im Wasser und bin dementsprechend auch Schneider! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Davor war ich am Köderautomat in Aligse den @Wuemmehunter hier vorgestellt hatte !
	

		
			
		

		
	









_Das ist auf jeden Fall auch für Sonn und Feiertage eine sehr gute Alternative! 
Ich hoffe das Björn das Gerät dauerhaft dort betreiben wird !

Das Gewässer werde ich bei uns auf jeden Fall nochmal richtig in Augenschein nehmen und beangeln ! Durch die Tiefe des Gewässers gibt es dort garantiert viele Möglichkeiten! 

LG Michael _


----------



## Hering 58

Finke20 schrieb:


> Angestachelt durch die heutigen Fängen, konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, am Vormittag einen kurzen Ausflug ans Wasser zu machen.
> An meinem Angelplatz angekommen musste ich feststellen, dass diese Idee noch andere Angler hatten .
> Mein Angelplatz ist zum Glück noch frei. Ein kurzer Schnack mit den Angelkollegen und es gab die erste Ernüchterung, es ging ihnen noch kein Fisch ans Band und das bei 6 Ruten im Wasser
> Sie angelten allerdings mit einer Grundmontage und Tauwurm. Ich hatte ja meine Geheimwaffe den Caster mit und diese erwies sich heute wieder als Top-köder.
> Auch zu diesem Angelausflug hatte ich meine 6 Meter Stippe mit. Der erfolg blieb den Angelkollegen nicht lange verborgen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es dauerte nur eine kurze Zeit bist der erste, von seiner neugier getrieben zum spionieren  kam. Mit großen Augen schaute er meinen Köder an und meinte nur, " diese Dinger schmeiße ich immer weg." Ich konnte mir ein leichtes grinsen nicht verkneifen.
> Nach zwei Stunden ging es dann für mich nach Hause. Heute konnte ich 25 Plötzen bis 26 cm überlisten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach die ersten Ukeleien konnten heute dem Köder nicht widerstehen, die größten hatten 14 cm.


Auch dir ein Petri Finke, schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch nochmal Angeln ,will mich in unserer Kiesgrube etwas einarbeiten, war allerdings nur eine Stunde dort und habe hauptsächlich gelotet . Die Rute hatte ich kaum im Wasser und bin dementsprechend auch Schneider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344805
> Anhang anzeigen 344806
> 
> 
> Davor war ich am Köderautomat in Aligse den @Wuemmehunter hier vorgestellt hatte !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344807
> Anhang anzeigen 344808
> 
> 
> _Das ist auf jeden Fall auch für Sonn und Feiertage eine sehr gute Alternative!
> Ich hoffe das Björn das Gerät dauerhaft dort betreiben wird !
> 
> Das Gewässer werde ich bei uns auf jeden Fall nochmal richtig in Augenschein nehmen und beangeln ! Durch die Tiefe des Gewässers gibt es dort garantiert viele Möglichkeiten!
> 
> LG Michael _


Sehr schönes Gewässer Michi,schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Fisch gab es auch schon.
> Anhang anzeigen 344790


Auch dir ein Petri Heil!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Petri an alle die heute am Wasser waren oder es noch sind. Zumindest bei uns in der Region hat das Wetter gehalten, bzw. nicht gehalten was der Wetterbericht versprach. Das war nämlich jede Menge Regen. Davon gab es heute nur wenig, auch wenn das Wetter wechselhaft war. Ich wollte Euch noch eine Geschichte zu den heutigen Fischen (es war wirklich ein sehr gelungener Angeltag für mich) nachreichen. Sie betrifft den ersten Brassen, den alten Recken aus dem Nordarm, der voller Milch war. Nach dem zurücksetzen des laichbereiten Fisches unmittelbar vor meiner Angelstelle habe ich noch kurz beobachtet, bis er verschwand, dann habe ich die Rute neu geködert, ausgeworfen und wieder in meinem Angelstuhl Platz genommen. Da nehme ich doch eine Bewegung knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche war. Das hatte sich der Brassen in den Pflanzen auf die Seite gelegt und war fröhlich mit der Schwanzflosse am wedeln. Ich vermute nicht, dass er mir noch Adieu sagen wollte. Wahrscheinlich hat die Dame seines Herzens ihren Laich in die Pflanzen genau vor meine Angelstelle geheftet. Das fand der alte Recke offenkundig so gut, dass er wiedergekommen ist, um die Eier zu befruchten. Die haben eben jetzt nur die Liebe im Kopf, egal, ob sie kurz vorher gefangen wurden. neben den beiden für Wümmeverhältnisse wirklich großen Brassen und dem Aland gab es natürlich auch noch jede Menge Augenrot und zwei kleine Alande.
Köder waren einmal mehr Maden in Kombination mit Castern. Im 20 gr-Futterkorb, den ich an der Schlaufenmontage gefischt habe (ich kenne das Gewässer in und auswendig, habe erst gestern nackten Arsches im 14 Grad kalten Wasser in dem Bereich eine Begehung durchgeführt) hatte ich geschredderten Toast. Letzterer wird von mir in kleinen Flüssen nur noch als Anfutter gefischt. Acht Scheiben reichen für einen Ansitz.
Weniger gut lieft es an der Hechtrute, die ich ebenfalls im Wasser hatte. Obwohl ich den Köfi mehrfach neu gelegt hatte, wollte sich kein Hecht dafür interessieren. Dabei hat mir meine Frau ans Herz gelegt, unbedingt mal wieder einen Hecht zu fangen.
Anbei noch zwei Bilder von meinen heutigen Angelstellen. Vom zweiten Swim habe ich noch eine Aufnahme angehängt, die vor ziemlich genau vier Wochen entstanden ist. Gewaltig, zu was die Natur in dieser kurzen Zeit fähig ist.
Euch allen noch einen schönen Restsonntag...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht Stephan!   

Petri Heil zum gelungenen Angeltag!


----------



## Hering 58

Ein toller Angelbericht. Petri Wuemmehunter


----------



## Waller Michel

Da schließe ich mich an @Wuemmehunter !
Toller Bericht und Petri ! Die Sache mit dem Brassen/Milchner finde ich sehr interessant! 
Auch wissenschaftlich .....das ist doch auf jeden Fall ein Beweis dafür, dass das Fangen und gelandet werden, dem Fisch keinen Schaden zugefügt haben kann, sonst hätte er nicht unmittelbar mit dem Laichgeschäft begonnen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gewässer Michi,schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


Danke Dir Hartmut ! Ja der KBF als großer Verein hat schon einiges an Gewässern zu bieten!  Ich bin ja erst in der zweiten Saison im Verein und muss noch vieles erkunden 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter vielen Dank für die Beobachtungen zur Brassen-Romantik und die schönen Photos!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Ein stattlicher Bock im Hochzeitsanzug!



Und auch hervorragender Zanderköder


----------



## Jason

Petri heil an allen, die am Wasser waren. Schöne Bilder und Berichte sind wieder hier rein geschneit. 
Einen besonderen Dank an @Wuemmehunter für den Aufschlussreichen Bericht. Das Liebesspiel der Brassen hast du gut rüber gebracht.  Tolle Strecke hast du wieder hingelegt. *Dickes* Petri heil. 
@Finke20 Da hast du aber mit den Castern den Kollegen gezeigt, wie der Hase läuft. Petri!!!

Ich habe heute einen Gang an unsere Warme getätigt. 








Und das an einer schmalen Stelle bei ca. 40cm Wassertiefe. Maden am 10er Haken auf Pose. Raus kamen 3 RPD. Was anderes hab ich nicht erwartet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Tolle Fotos @Wuemmehunter , Petri Heil!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @jason 1 ! Ein sehr einladender Bach ist das, idyllisch geradezu. 
Drei RPD sind 300% mehr als bei mir, zwei Kollegen die ich unterwegs traf, hatten wenigstens einen - nach einem ganzen Tag...


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und auch hervorragender Zanderköder


Das sowieso! Wenn sich die eingewanderten Bestände mal sortiert haben, sind sie, jedenfalls nach m.M. kein Problem mehr.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ohne Eure seltsamen und Wunderbaren Abenteurer der letzten Tage nachgearbeitet zu haben- ich werde mich heute Abend gemütlich der Ükellektüre widmen-
> platz ich unhöflich herein und lege mal dieses Moppelchen als Ergebnis und Symbol meiner letzten Angelversuche zur Begutachtung vor. Ob Ihr s glaubt oder nicht, war sogar Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 344785
> 
> 
> Bis später, dann hab ich auch die Lektüre nachgeholt,
> Herzlich Euer
> Minimax


Ein Brutbewacher Grundelmännchen....
Petri dazu.


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Angestachelt durch die heutigen Fängen, konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, am Vormittag einen kurzen Ausflug ans Wasser zu machen.
> An meinem Angelplatz angekommen musste ich feststellen, dass diese Idee noch andere Angler hatten .
> Mein Angelplatz ist zum Glück noch frei. Ein kurzer Schnack mit den Angelkollegen und es gab die erste Ernüchterung, es ging ihnen noch kein Fisch ans Band und das bei 6 Ruten im Wasser
> Sie angelten allerdings mit einer Grundmontage und Tauwurm. Ich hatte ja meine Geheimwaffe den Caster mit und diese erwies sich heute wieder als Top-köder.
> Auch zu diesem Angelausflug hatte ich meine 6 Meter Stippe mit. Der erfolg blieb den Angelkollegen nicht lange verborgen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es dauerte nur eine kurze Zeit bist der erste, von seiner neugier getrieben zum spionieren  kam. Mit großen Augen schaute er meinen Köder an und meinte nur, " diese Dinger schmeiße ich immer weg." Ich konnte mir ein leichtes grinsen nicht verkneifen.
> Nach zwei Stunden ging es dann für mich nach Hause. Heute konnte ich 25 Plötzen bis 26 cm überlisten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach die ersten Ukeleien konnten heute dem Köder nicht widerstehen, die größten hatten 14 cm.


Dickes Petri 
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch nochmal Angeln ,will mich in unserer Kiesgrube etwas einarbeiten, war allerdings nur eine Stunde dort und habe hauptsächlich gelotet . Die Rute hatte ich kaum im Wasser und bin dementsprechend auch Schneider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344805
> Anhang anzeigen 344806
> 
> 
> Davor war ich am Köderautomat in Aligse den @Wuemmehunter hier vorgestellt hatte !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344807
> Anhang anzeigen 344808
> 
> 
> _Das ist auf jeden Fall auch für Sonn und Feiertage eine sehr gute Alternative!
> Ich hoffe das Björn das Gerät dauerhaft dort betreiben wird !
> 
> Das Gewässer werde ich bei uns auf jeden Fall nochmal richtig in Augenschein nehmen und beangeln ! Durch die Tiefe des Gewässers gibt es dort garantiert viele Möglichkeiten!
> 
> LG Michael _


So ein Köderautomat ist schon genial. Mal schnell vorbei, und Maden kaufen. Und das zu jeder Zeit. Natürlich nur wenn er befüllt ist. Der sieht fast so aus, wie bei uns an der Arbeit. Da sind aber nur Mettbrötchen und andere essbare Dinge drin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri @jason 1 ! Ein sehr einladender Bach ist das, idyllisch geradezu.
> Drei RPD sind 300% mehr als bei mir, zwei Kollegen die ich unterwegs traf, hatten wenigstens einen - nach einem ganzen Tag...


Unsere Saison beginnt am 01. Mai. Am Anfang beißen die Besatzdöbel noch ganz gut. Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit, muss man sich schon was einfallen lassen. Das ist aber allerdings hier die falsche Sparte. Ich will es mit den RPD hier nicht übertreiben. Das ist hier immer noch eine Friedfisch Thread. Sonst schweift die Sache ab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Nebenbei: unter einer Füßgängerbrücke mit tiefen Gumpen an den Pfosten sah ich heute sehr viele Fische, auch ziemliche Brocken, beisammen stehen und habe sie erst für RPD gehalten (von oben, nur Umrisse zu sehen). Eigentlich waren sie aber zu groß dafür. Einer der erwähnten Kollegen hat wohl schon sehr oft versucht, diese Fische an den Haken zu kriegen und klärte mich auf, das seien Döbel!
Er meinte, die schauen sich die Nymphe an, wenn man sie direkt vor ihre Nase wirft, beim zweiten Mal auch noch und dann nicht mehr, er habe schon alles mögliche versucht und noch nicht einen dieser Gang fangen können. So kanns gehen...


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nebenbei: unter einer Füßgängerbrücke mit tiefen Gumpen an den Pfosten sah ich heute sehr viele Fische, auch ziemliche Brocken, beisammen stehen und habe sie erst für RPD gehalten (von oben, nur Umrisse zu sehen). Eigentlich waren sie aber zu groß dafür. Einer der erwähnten Kollegen hat wohl schon sehr oft versucht, diese Fische an den Haken zu kriegen und klärte mich auf, das seien Döbel!
> Er meinte, die schauen sich die Nymphe an, wenn man sie direkt vor ihre Nase wirft, beim zweiten Mal auch noch und dann nicht mehr, er habe schon alles mögliche versucht und noch nicht einen dieser Gang fangen können. So kanns gehen...


Das sind die berühmten Brückenfische. Da hilft nur erschießen, Sprengstoff, oder das Wasser abgraben. 
Oder eben die Köder, die entweder verboten, oder nicht am Mann sind. Zusehen, sich freundlich grüßen und es wo anders probieren.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> So ein Köderautomat ist schon genial. Mal schnell vorbei, und Maden kaufen. Und das zu jeder Zeit. Natürlich nur wenn er befüllt ist. Der sieht fast so aus, wie bei uns an der Arbeit. Da sind aber nur Mettbrötchen und andere essbare Dinge drin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gegen Mettbröchen hab ich aber auch nix 
Könnte wegen mir direkt daneben stehen 

Der Köderautomat ist immer gut befüllt ! 
Der kostet aber bestimmt auch nicht wenig und muss ja irgendwie das Geld wieder zurück erwirtschaften?  
Früher gab's sowas ja häufiger, heute leider nicht mehr so oft!  Trotzdem praktisch ist es schon  

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Zunächst einmal Petri an @Wuemmehunter, @Minimax, @Finke und @jason 1 und alle, die ich evtl. vergessen habe, schöne Bilder und Berichte.

Gegen Abend hatte ich auch noch Zeit zum Angeln, diesmal die Leine ziemlich zentral in der Stadt, nur ca. 500 m von der HDI-Arena, ehedem Niedersachsenstadion, entfernt. Hier sitze ich gern unter einer Brücke geschützt von Zuschauern und ggfs. Regen. Da nach oben hin der Platz beschränkt ist, nutzte ich dort gern die Kopfrute mit Abstecken. Die erste Stunde war allerdings eine Katastrophe und mein Blutdruck auf 180, obwohl ich gleich zwei Fische fing, Augerot und Güster, hier seht ihr auch meine Angelstelle.






Doch dann gabs Hänger, mehrmals Tüdel in der Schnur und zu allem Überfluss gegenüber 50 m flussauf einen Hundehalter, der seinen Hund immer wieder mit weiten Sprüngen in Bauchklatschermanier ins Wasser springen ließ. Besser konnte ich es in meiner Jugend auch nicht. Die Fische machten sich nun auch rar.Irgendwann wurde es ruhiger, ich kam langsam wieder runter und fischte wieder konzentrierter, zunächst mit wenig Erfolg. Mein Gedanke, dass größere Fische am Platz sein könnten, bestätigte sich durch einen etwa 40er Brassen, den ich von außen hakte, aber kurz vorm Kescher verlor. Nun denn, probiere ich mal mit Auflegen der Montage, was sich letztendlich als erfolgreich erwies.Nun konnte ich ein paar Brassen erwischen, der größte mit 52 cm und noch weitere Rotaugen gesellten sich dazu.


----------



## Andal

Wobei Radau am und im Wasser eindeutig zu den Angelmythen gehört - jedenfalls teilweise.

Badende Hunde, Menschen, trinkende Kühe und was weiss ich noch alles sind die Fische gewöhnt. Im Gegenteil. Deren Anwesenheit bedeutet natürliche Nahrung, die dort aufgewirbelt wird.  Und da wo der Krach zufällig auftritt, sind sie zwar erst mal weg, aber genau so schnell auch wieder da, denn Fisch, insbesondere Cypriniden, sind kreuzneugierig und schieben immer Knast!

Dieter Schicker hat da eine sehr aufschlussreiche kleine Geschichte über kapitale Alande an einer Kuhtränke an einem kleinen Fluss geschrieben.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gegen Mettbröchen hab ich aber auch nix
> Könnte wegen mir direkt daneben stehen
> 
> Der Köderautomat ist immer gut befüllt !
> Der kostet aber bestimmt auch nicht wenig und muss ja irgendwie das Geld wieder zurück erwirtschaften?
> Früher gab's sowas ja häufiger, heute leider nicht mehr so oft!  Trotzdem praktisch ist es schon
> 
> LG Michael


Ist schon klasse so ein Köderautomat,aber sowas gibt es bei uns nicht.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal Petri an @Wuemmehunter, @Minimax, @Finke und @jason 1 und alle, die ich evtl. vergessen habe, schöne Bilder und Berichte.
> 
> Gegen Abend hatte ich auch noch Zeit zum Angeln, diesmal die Leine ziemlich zentral in der Stadt, nur ca. 500 m von der HDI-Arena, ehedem Niedersachsenstadion, entfernt. Hier sitze ich gern unter einer Brücke geschützt von Zuschauern und ggfs. Regen. Da nach oben hin der Platz beschränkt ist, nutzte ich dort gern die Kopfrute mit Abstecken. Die erste Stunde war allerdings eine Katastrophe und mein Blutdruck auf 180, obwohl ich gleich zwei Fische fing, Augerot und Güster, hier seht ihr auch meine Angelstelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doch dann gabs Hänger, mehrmals Tüdel in der Schnur und zu allem Überfluss gegenüber 50 m flussauf einen Hundehalter, der seinen Hund immer wieder mit weiten Sprüngen in Bauchklatschermanier ins Wasser springen ließ. Besser konnte ich es in meiner Jugend auch nicht. Die Fische machten sich nun auch rar.Irgendwann wurde es ruhiger, ich kam langsam wieder runter und fischte wieder konzentrierter, zunächst mit wenig Erfolg. Mein Gedanke, dass größere Fische am Platz sein könnten, bestätigte sich durch einen etwa 40er Brassen, den ich von außen hakte, aber kurz vorm Kescher verlor. Nun denn, probiere ich mal mit Auflegen der Montage, was sich letztendlich als erfolgreich erwies.Nun konnte ich ein paar Brassen erwischen, der größte mit 52 cm und noch weitere Rotaugen gesellten sich dazu.


Ein dickes Petri,schöne Bilder und ein netter Berichte.


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei Radau am und im Wasser eindeutig zu den Angelmythen gehört - jedenfalls teilweise.
> 
> Badende Hunde, Menschen, trinkende Kühe und was weiss ich noch alles sind die Fische gewöhnt. Im Gegenteil. Deren Anwesenheit bedeutet natürliche Nahrung, die dort aufgewirbelt wird.  Und da wo der Krach zufällig auftritt, sind sie zwar erst mal weg, aber genau so schnell auch wieder da, denn Fisch, insbesondere Cypriniden, sind kreuzneugierig und schieben immer Knast!
> 
> Dieter Schicker hat da eine sehr aufschlussreiche kleine Geschichte über kapitale Alande an einer Kuhtränke an einem kleinen Fluss geschrieben.


Dagegen ist im Grunde nichts zu sagen, jedoch ich brauchte einen Schuldigen für das missliche Geschehen in der ersten Stunde, da kam dieser jene gerade Recht


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Dieter Schicker hat da eine sehr aufschlussreiche kleine Geschichte über kapitale Alande an einer Kuhtränke an einem kleinen Fluss geschrieben.



D. Schicker, Können Ochsen Angeln? in: Weissfisch angeln. Toptechniken, Taktiken und Köder. Müller-Rüschlikon1999, 92-98.

Ich gebe offen zu, Schickers endloses Anekdotenaneinaderreihen ("Hasilein ist skeptisch/ Locker vom Hocker") und sein Schrebergarten-Humor, den er vermutlich für flotte Schreibe hält hat mich damals gründlich verschnupft.
Dennoch ein  echtes Friedfisch-Buch in deutscher Sprache in dem viel Wissenswertes und Grundlegendes geschrieben steht, dazu noch vom renommierten Müller-Rüschlikon Verlag. Wers günstig findet, zugreifen.

Oha, Petri lieber @Ukel


----------



## Andal

Da stellt sich dann auch die Frage, wie und in welcher Art und Weise man ein Angelbuch, ein gutes Angelbuch abfasst?

Ich mag es eigentlich ganz gerne, wenn man es mehr in der Art eines Erlebnisberichts verfasst, denn wie einen Bauplan einer V-Waffe. Ich kann solche Geschichten dann auch viel besser für mich umsetzen, als eine Abfolge von kategorischen Anweisungen, an die ich mich eh nicht halten werde.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - danke für Deine Meldungen von der Wümme und natürlich Petri zu Deinen Fängen! 
Sehr schöne Vergleichsbilder - erstaunlich, wie raumgreifend der Frühling sich breitmacht.

@Minimax  - ha, der Herr Grundel sieht richtig gut aus!

@jason 1 - schön, daß Du nach dem Schuften auf der Baustelle auch Zeit für Deinen Bach hattest - Petri zu den 3 RPD!

@Finke20 - schöne Strecke hast Du da vorgelegt, Petri zu den Plötz und Ukeleis. Wie fütterst Du? 

@Ukel  - danke für den tollen Bericht! Deinen Ärger kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich hatte heute 3 Pferde im See - aber ein gutes Stück ab.


----------



## geomas

Der Teich war leider schon wieder stark verkrautet - und da das Ufer auch schwierig ist (Bäume) habe ich schweren Herzens das Gewässer nach kurzer Inspektion verlassen.

Bin ein paar Kilometer weiter zu einem kleinen See gefahren, wo ich früher 2 oder 3x  gepietscht habe.
Dort war gut Betrieb - ein paar Angler, Badende und Leute mit nem SUP-Board oder etwas ähnlichem. 

Hab ne Stelle mit gut Abstand zu allen anwesenden gefunden und okkupiert. Etwas Mais und zwei Handvoll mittelgroße (so 3-8mm) Pellets (diverse Sorten) gefüttert und aufgebaut. Neben der neuen alten Balzer-Telefloatrute hatte ich eine ältere Twin-Tip-Rute mit, die als Schwingspitzrute benutzt wurde und nach ner Weile hab ich noch die dritte Rute, die in meinen Händen bislang komplett erfolglose Glasfaser-Matche, montiert.

Am anderen Ufer hörte ich „Kescher! Kescher!”-Rufe und sah, wie ein ganz ordentlicher Fisch aus dem Wasser gehoben wurde. 





Die alte handgebaute britische Twin-Tip (links) hatte ich erstmals als Swingtiprute im Einsatz. 
Bitte entschuldigt die Neuzeit-Rollen auf dem Foto.​
Mein erster Fisch biß akkurat an der Swingtiprute auf in polnischem Ananasaroma gebadeten Biomais. Plötz - etwa 25cm. 
Das sollte der einzige klare Biß an der Grundrute bleiben. 

An den beiden Posenruten kam auch der Spezialmais zum Einsatz, brachte auch Bisse, aber anfangs war der „Wurm drin”. Entweder ich habe die Bisse verpennet oder ins Nirwana angeschlagen. Seltsam.
Nach ner Weile hing dann doch mal ein Fisch - lütter Plötz von etwas über 15cm - immerhin war damit die Intrepid Float Rute aus dem UK samt Mitchell 300 Rolle entschneidert*. Auch die neue alte Telerute durfte sich beweisen - leider bissen auch hier nur die Rotaugen-Minis.

Ich hab dann noch etwas experimentiert - hatte kleine Softhooker-Pellets mit, die offenbar bei den lütten Plötz sehr gut ankamen.
Auch wenn der ursprüngliche Plan in die Büx ging und die großen Erfolge gänzlich ausblieben hab ich den Nachmittag genießen können. 




*) im vierten Anlauf - 3x war sie umsonst am Wasser - alles Teiche/kleine Seen


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Petri Georg,netter Angelbericht und ein tolles Foto.


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Wünsche Dir ein Petri zu den Rotaugen !
Bei uns ist es dieses Jahr mit kapitalen Rotaugen auch eher schwer ,dafür unzählige bis 20cm .....macht trotzdem Spaß 

LG Michael


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> @Finke20 - schöne Strecke hast Du da vorgelegt, Petri zu den Plötz und Ukeleis. Wie fütterst Du?


 

Hallo geomas ich fütter zur Zeit gar nicht an.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal Petri an @Wuemmehunter, @Minimax, @Finke und @jason 1 und alle, die ich evtl. vergessen habe, schöne Bilder und Berichte.
> 
> Gegen Abend hatte ich auch noch Zeit zum Angeln, diesmal die Leine ziemlich zentral in der Stadt, nur ca. 500 m von der HDI-Arena, ehedem Niedersachsenstadion, entfernt. Hier sitze ich gern unter einer Brücke geschützt von Zuschauern und ggfs. Regen. Da nach oben hin der Platz beschränkt ist, nutzte ich dort gern die Kopfrute mit Abstecken. Die erste Stunde war allerdings eine Katastrophe und mein Blutdruck auf 180, obwohl ich gleich zwei Fische fing, Augerot und Güster, hier seht ihr auch meine Angelstelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doch dann gabs Hänger, mehrmals Tüdel in der Schnur und zu allem Überfluss gegenüber 50 m flussauf einen Hundehalter, der seinen Hund immer wieder mit weiten Sprüngen in Bauchklatschermanier ins Wasser springen ließ. Besser konnte ich es in meiner Jugend auch nicht. Die Fische machten sich nun auch rar.Irgendwann wurde es ruhiger, ich kam langsam wieder runter und fischte wieder konzentrierter, zunächst mit wenig Erfolg. Mein Gedanke, dass größere Fische am Platz sein könnten, bestätigte sich durch einen etwa 40er Brassen, den ich von außen hakte, aber kurz vorm Kescher verlor. Nun denn, probiere ich mal mit Auflegen der Montage, was sich letztendlich als erfolgreich erwies.Nun konnte ich ein paar Brassen erwischen, der größte mit 52 cm und noch weitere Rotaugen gesellten sich dazu.



Dickes Petri zu den schönen Brassen 

Bei mir war es an der Oker auch so ,wie die angesoffene Alte Ihren Hund zum Baden rein geschickt hat ,immer wieder Äste und Steine darein katapultiert hatte war fertig mit beißen! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Wieder mal schöne Berichte hier zu lesen von Allen.
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Und Alle die in der Natur die Seele baumeln lassen haben.
Alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## phirania

Leider schon wieder ein Gössel weniger
Anhang anzeigen 344907


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Leider schon wieder ein Gössel weniger
> Anhang anzeigen 344907
> Anhang anzeigen 344909
> Anhang anzeigen 344909


War es der Hecht Kalle? Schöne Fotos.


----------



## phirania

Ob Hecht ober Schwarzer Vogel oder sogar der Hund man wird es nicht erfahren.
Das satte Grün wird immer mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich habe heute ne Bootstour auf Hecht gemacht. Nicht so ganz ükelpassig aber wem soll ich das sonst erzählen? 

Es gab 6 kleinere Hechte zw. 50 und 60cm und einen dicken 75er. Der entsprach dann so etwa dem, weswegen mich meine Frau losgeschickt hat.

Ein schöner Tag mit etwas Regen und Wind war es auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Jason

Petri @Professor Tinca 
Mal eine andere Seite von dir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das mach ich doch schon immer(also seit zig Jahren).
Nur letztes Jahr hab ich aufgrund der Ükel Competition völlig aufs Spinnangeln verzichtet.
Dieses Jahr kann ich ja ab und zu mal wieder.


----------



## Waller Michel

*Heute war bei uns das Wetter richtig schlecht! Kalt ,Regen und *


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ne Bootstour auf Hecht gemacht. Nicht so ganz ükelpassig aber wem soll ich das sonst erzählen?
> 
> Es gab 6 kleinere Hechte zw. 50 und 60cm und einen dicken 75er. Der entsprach dann so etwa dem, weswegen mich meine Frau losgeschickt hat.
> 
> Ein schöner Tag mit etwas Regen und Wind war es auf dem Wasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344916
> Anhang anzeigen 344917
> Anhang anzeigen 344918
> Anhang anzeigen 344919



Absolut geil  wunderschöner Hecht! 
Ganz dickes Petri 

Mir persönlich schwebt ein Unterforum vom Ükel vor wo wir über Raubfisch Posten könnten ??
Da käme auch gut was zusammen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

Das muss mal raus, Ich glaube ja, dass der Zusammenhang der heutigen NRW Friseur Öffnungen und gleichzeitiger Starwars Tag kein Zufall ist. Heute morgen vor dem Spiegel sah ich nämlich aus wie Chewbacca


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ne Bootstour auf Hecht gemacht. Nicht so ganz ükelpassig aber wem soll ich das sonst erzählen?
> 
> Es gab 6 kleinere Hechte zw. 50 und 60cm und einen dicken 75er. Der entsprach dann so etwa dem, weswegen mich meine Frau losgeschickt hat.
> 
> Ein schöner Tag mit etwas Regen und Wind war es auf dem Wasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344916
> Anhang anzeigen 344917
> Anhang anzeigen 344918
> Anhang anzeigen 344919


Ganz dickes Petri ,wunderschöner Hecht!Schöne Fotos sind das.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das mach ich doch schon immer(also seit zig Jahren).
> Nur letztes Jahr hab ich aufgrund der Ükel Competition völlig aufs Spinnangeln verzichtet.
> Dieses Jahr kann ich ja ab und zu mal wieder.


Bin erst 14 Monate dabei. Das wusste ich noch nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht so ganz ükelpassig aber wem soll ich das sonst erzählen?


 

Ich bin doch immer ganz Ohr  .


----------



## geomas

Haha, na dann laßt Euch den Friedfischfresser mal schmecken (große Ausnahme vom Thema Verwertung/Küche)!

Das Boot sieht seltsam vertraut aus - aber vermutlich sieht die Hälfte der Angelboote im Osten in etwa so aus mit Lattenrost, den Farbschichten und dem grünen Ankerseil/Festmacher...

Mir raubt ein kleines Problem den Nerv für die Angelei, hoffentlich klärt es sich morgen oder übermorgen (KFZ-Brief, also der kleine ist irgendwie weg) und die Karre ist schon in der Werkstatt. Mit etwas Glück liegt das Ding im Auto. Mal sehen.


----------



## geomas

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bin erst 14 Monate dabei. Das wusste ich noch nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Aber Du hast schon mitbekommen, daß alle Stammtischbrüder dann und wann spinnen, oder?
Nur bei Heinz bin ich mir nicht so sicher, obwohl ich ihn eben fast „Heintz” genannt hätte.
Also tue Dir keinen Zwang an, lieber Jason.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Mir raubt ein kleines Problem den Nerv für die Angelei, hoffentlich klärt es sich morgen oder übermorgen (KFZ-Brief, also der kleine ist irgendwie weg) und die Karre ist schon in der Werkstatt. Mit etwas Glück liegt das Ding im Auto. Mal sehen.



Das ist nicht so schlimm, habe ich gehört. Die Zulassungsstelle stellt unkompliziert einen neuen aus, wenn du nachweisen kannst, dass der Wagen nicht geklaut ist.

P.S. Diese Ruderboote kenne ich auch noch ganz gut. Bei uns in der Nähe gab es einen Stausee mit Bootsverleih, da waren wir sehr oft und sind "gegondelt". Das Quietschgeräusch der Ruder bei jedem Zug habe ich heute noch im Ohr. Man musste die Bolzen nass machen, dann war das Quietschen für eine Weile weg...


----------



## Andal

Dafür hatte ich zum Bootsangeln immer etwas WD 40 als Spray dabei. Dollen quietschen vermutlich schon, wenn sie fabrikneu und noch gar nicht verbaut wurden.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, na dann laßt Euch den Friedfischfresser mal schmecken (große Ausnahme vom Thema Verwertung/Küche)!
> 
> Das Boot sieht seltsam vertraut aus - aber vermutlich sieht die Hälfte der Angelboote im Osten in etwa so aus mit Lattenrost, den Farbschichten und dem grünen Ankerseil/Festmacher...
> 
> Mir raubt ein kleines Problem den Nerv für die Angelei, hoffentlich klärt es sich morgen oder übermorgen (KFZ-Brief, also der kleine ist irgendwie weg) und die Karre ist schon in der Werkstatt. Mit etwas Glück liegt das Ding im Auto. Mal sehen.



Das nennt sich Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil 1 früher KFZ Schein !
Gehst du einfach mit der Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil 2 ( früher Brief ) zur Zulassungsstelleund beantragst einen neuen  ( im schlimmsten Fall )
Musst dann eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung unterzeichnen und kannst sofort einen neuen mitnehmen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Eigner von Leihbooten hassen es übrigens wie die Pest, wenn man "autonom schmiert". Dann gibt's schwarze Schmiere und wenn die erst mal an den Klamotten der Kunden ist, gibt es so richtige "Gequietsche"!


----------



## Mescalero

#Baitformer

Mir ist fad im Dienst und ich habe mal ein bisschen gebastelt und probiert. 
Mein Problem beim Anfüttern ohne Korb: Futterballen lassen sich nicht gezielt werfen, fallen unterwegs auseinander, sind zu groß für die Zwille, Konsistenz passt nicht usw. usf. 
Oft habe ich das Füttern entnervt sein lassen, klar das geht auch. Aber klar ist auch, dass die Bissfrequenz höher ist, wenn etwas Futter am Platz liegt.

Von Nash (glaube ich) gibt es Pressen, die perfekte Kugeln formen aber die Dinger kosten richtig was!
Ich habe zwei Einwegspritzen (5 und 10ml) genommen, die Spitze abgeschnitten, einen LB-Semmelbröselteig gemacht und in die Spritzen gefüllt. Nur wenig vorn rein....dann gefühlvoll gepresst und so Pellets mit 12 bzw. 15 mm erhalten. 
Nach etwas Experimentieren mit dem nötigen Druck und der Konsistenz des Teiges kamen tatsächlich Pellets heraus, die sich 1. gut per Katapult platzieren lassen sollten, weil sie fest genug sind und die 2. nach kurzer Zeit im Wasser in ihre Bestandteile zerfallen. Dieses Zerfallen kann man über den Pressdruck steuern, von Pellets die sich schon beim Absinken auflösen bis hin zu recht harten Teilen, die wahrscheinlich eine Viertelstunde dafür brauchen ( so lange habe ich nicht gewartet).

Fürs Erste bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Testerei, das Ergebnis dürfte sehr praxistauglich sein. Fotos reiche ich noch nach, im Moment habe ich keine Kamera zur Hand.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Aber Du hast schon mitbekommen, daß alle Stammtischbrüder dann und wann spinnen, oder?
> Nur bei Heinz bin ich mir nicht so sicher, obwohl ich ihn eben fast „Heintz” genannt hätte.
> Also tue Dir keinen Zwang an, lieber Jason.


Ich spinne grundsätzlich, nur mit dem Kunstköderangeln fremdel ich :]


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich spinne grundsätzlich, nur mit dem Kunstköderangeln fremdel ich :]


Hab noch nie was mit Löffel und Gummi Co. gefangen, übe noch !


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab noch nie was mit Löffel und Gummi Co. gefangen, übe noch !


Ging mir auch so, aber mittlerweile sind es zumindest ein paar Hechte und ein Barsch geworden, allerdings ist der Spaßfaktor ausbaufähig. Vielleicht Fische ich an falschen Gewässern oder ich bin zu blöd.


----------



## daci7

Zwei Herzen schlagen in meiner Brust- ich komme ja eher aus der Spinnerecke und gehe (so ich Zeit habe) mindestens 50% meiner Ausflüge mit der Spinnrute los.
Meine Lieblingsdisziplin ist wohl die Kombination von beidem - das aktive Angeln mit Naturködern. Egal ob KöFi, Wurm oder Fetzen - richtig gut!


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Aber Du hast schon mitbekommen, daß alle Stammtischbrüder dann und wann spinnen, oder?
> Nur bei Heinz bin ich mir nicht so sicher, obwohl ich ihn eben fast „Heintz” genannt hätte.
> Also tue Dir keinen Zwang an, lieber Jason.



Spinnen tun wir doch alle, oder wie ist sonst das ganze gehabe um die Angelei zu verstehen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

Liebe Ükel's
Ich mach nochmal den Vorschlag einen zweiten Stammtisch zu eröffnen, sozusagen als Ableger vom Ükel ! In dem es um Raubfische geht. 
Mit dessen Werten und Richtlinien, gerne auch mit den selben Usern ?
Auf dem selben gehobenem Niveau wie auch hier geschrieben wird! 
Die Frage richtet sich hauptsächlich an die alt Ükel's. .......
Wäre das nicht eine schöne Idee?  Und wie könnte man ihn benennen? Hecht? 

Auch dort keine abgeschlachteten Fische ,keine Kochrezepte, keine Politik und keine C&R Diskussionen! 

Wie steht ihr dazu  ???

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Man muss schon zugeben, dass ein bisschen spinnen so übel nicht ist. Das macht schon auch Spaß!
Mit der anspruchsvollen Friedfischangelei ist das natürlich nicht zu vergleichen oder gar gleichzusetzen; aber es vergleicht ja auch niemand Helene Fischer mit Pjotr I. Tschaikowski oder so.


----------



## geomas

Der Spruch mit der Spinnerei war meinerseits auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint...

Danke für die Hinweise auf die KFZ-Papiere. Haben eben herausgefunden, daß diese noch in der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens waren (noch von dem Check letzte Woche). Man kann sich das Leben auch selbst schwerer machen als es ist.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ne Bootstour auf Hecht gemacht. Nicht so ganz ükelpassig aber wem soll ich das sonst erzählen?
> 
> Es gab 6 kleinere Hechte zw. 50 und 60cm und einen dicken 75er. Der entsprach dann so etwa dem, weswegen mich meine Frau losgeschickt hat.
> 
> Ein schöner Tag mit etwas Regen und Wind war es auf dem Wasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344916
> Anhang anzeigen 344917
> Anhang anzeigen 344918
> Anhang anzeigen 344919


Dickes Petri zum Entenschnabel Döbel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Kalle!


----------



## Hering 58

Ein Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Andal

Blinkern ist grad über den Sommer ein echter Bestandteil meiner Fischerei... wenn im Rhein die Rapfen abgehen. Da muss man einfach - und sie zählen ja auch zu den Cypriniden!


----------



## Andal

...und wenn man mit Chebus und gediegenen Würmern jiggt, ist das auch weder "verwerflich", noch langweilig, weil man sich nie sicher sein kann, was es wird. Da haben auch schon Bronce Breams herzhaft zugebissen. Vom L. cepahlus und dem L. idus ganz abgesehen!


----------



## Mescalero

#Baitformer

Fotonachlese, im zweiten Bild der Teig in der Presse, im ersten fertige Pellets und schließlich im Wasser wenige Sekunden nach dem Absinken.


----------



## geomas

^ sieht gut aus!

Ich habe mir neulich den kleinsten Ball-Maker von Nash besorgt - 20mm. LB-Murmeln daraus fliegen super aus nem Katschi abgeschossen.
Aber LB ist von der Konsistenz her ein wenig schwierig - die vorbereitete „Munition” in Form von LB-Kugeln verliert an Land doch schnell die Form.

Andere „Futter-Masse” habe ich damit noch nicht geformt.


----------



## Andal

Angelgerätegroßhändler hassen solche Life Hacks.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich rechne schon damit, dass die Preston- oder Guru-Gorillas mich besuchen kommen...

@geomas 
Nochmals nachgesehen, so teuer wie ich das in Erinnerung hatte, sind die Geräte von Nash garnicht. 

Auf Vorrat formen funktioniert vielleicht bei „richtigem“ Futter, LB trocknet wahrscheinlich zu schnell aus und zerbröselt dann oder wird steinhart und sinkt nicht mehr ab. 
Aber man kann ja nebenbei, während man auf die Pose starrt oder die Rutenspitze hypnotisiert, frisch und ganz nach Bedarf pressen.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich rechne schon damit, dass die Preston- oder Guru-Gorillas mich besuchen kommen...


Noh.... du wirst Wartemarken ausgeben müssen!


----------



## Jason

Die Arbeiten werden jetzt eingestellt und ich mache mich ans Flüsschen. RPD unerwünscht. Aber es wird darauf hinaus laufen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Arbeiten werden jetzt eingestellt und ich mache mich ans Flüsschen. RPD unerwünscht. Aber es wird darauf hinaus laufen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wünsche ich dir ein Petri und einen schönen Tag!  Hast du Dir verdient! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Arbeiten werden jetzt eingestellt und ich mache mich ans Flüsschen. RPD unerwünscht. Aber es wird darauf hinaus laufen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


RPD sind besser, als französische Lieder. I whish you what!


----------



## Andal

Ihr werdet es kaum erraten können, aber er fischt with link leger and lobworm. Aber die Rute wird euch sicher interessieren!


----------



## Andal

Unglaublich, was the angling Buddha alles aus diesem Bacherl zaubert. Es gibt Momente, wo ich es sehr bedauere, kein Brite zu sein!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was the angling Buddha alles aus diesem Bacherl zaubert. Es gibt Momente, wo ich es sehr bedauere, kein Brite zu sein!


Sei froh, stell dir mal vor du müsstest regelmäßig alles mit Essig würzen und Baked Beans zum Frühstück essen


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sei froh, stell dir mal vor du müsstest regelmäßig alles mit Essig würzen und Baked Beans zum Frühstück essen


Geil!


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, das ist schon der Hammer. 

Hat geo nicht so ein Rütchen?
Von diesen Chinarollen nutze ich auch welche, die sind tatsächlich unglaublich gut für das Geld.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sei froh, stell dir mal vor du müsstest regelmäßig alles mit Essig würzen und Baked Beans zum Frühstück essen


Alles besser als deutsches Schwarzbrot


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Alles besser als deutsches Schwarbrot




Auf keinen Fall!
Schwarzbrotstulle mit Butter und Schinken.....hmmmmm.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, morgen ist Homeoffice, das gibt mir die Möglichkeit, in die Dunkelheit hinein auf Aal zu fischen. Robuste Ruten, grobe Montagen, Glöckchen und den klassischen Regenwurm als Köder. Die erste Rute war keine 5 Minuten draußen, da klingelte es. Am Band war ein schöner Brassen der Halbmeterklasse!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das fängt ja schon wieder gut an bei dir, Stephan.

Petri Heil und viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, morgen ist Homeoffice, das gibt mir die Möglichkeit, in die Dunkelheit hinein auf Aal zu fischen. Robuste Ruten, grobe Montagen, Glöckchen und den klassischen Regenwurm als Köder. Die erste Rute war keine 5 Minuten draußen, da klingelte es. Am Band war ein schöner Brassen der Halbmeterklasse!
> Anhang anzeigen 345016


Dickes Petri und viel Glück für die Aale 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr werdet es kaum erraten können, aber er fischt with link leger and lobworm. Aber die Rute wird euch sicher interessieren!


Das ist schon schön anzugucken !
Allerdings solche Fische müssen auch erst mal im Bach drin sein 

LG


----------



## Jason

Bin zurück von meinem verdienten Angelausflug. Gefangen habe ich auch. Zwei schöne Rotpunktdöbel. Anfänglich tat sich in der langsamen Strömung  nichts. Hab mich dann für einen  Sauerstoffreichen Abschnitt entschieden, wo ich dann Erfolg hatte.





In einem ruhigen Abschnitt habe ich einen zaghaften Biss verspüren können. Da war ich mit Made unterwegs. Mit der Hoffnung eine andere Spezis landen zu können, kam das bei raus. 




Den Kleinen konnte ich auch sauber abhaken und zurück setzen. Aber ein erfreuliches Zeichen, dass die Fortpflanzung gewährleistet ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Oh, lieber @Jason, 
Danke für Die herrlichen Bilder- beide zeigen genau das ws mein Herz so rührt- das muntere Spiel dieser wunderschönen, forellentragenden Bäche, mit ihrem Artenreichtum und ihrer Lebendigkeit, die sich in der lebhaften Bewegung des Wassers symbolisch spiegelt;
Und die Lebhaften Farben einer kleinen, und daher freigeborenen Wildi, von Dunkelbraun bis Cremeweiss mit fast Zitronengelben Nuancen an der Flanke, mit den hangemalten roten Tupfen vom lieben Gott, und sie wusste was sie tat: Eine Farbenpracht nicht wie bei grellen Tropenvögeln, sondern dem verhaltenen Reichtum unserer breiten, wie ihn Grünspecht oder Eichelhäher zeigen vergleichbar.

Von beidem bin ich in diesem Unglücksjahr ausgeschlossen, den offenbar hat mein Salmogewässerantrag nicht geklappt und damit werde ich weder Gewässertyp noch Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Umso mehr freue ich mich über solche Bilder und Berichte,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Viel Glück für den dunklen Ansitz. Petri zur Megabrasse. Die Schlangendöbel sind schon gut unterwegs.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, morgen ist Homeoffice, das gibt mir die Möglichkeit, in die Dunkelheit hinein auf Aal zu fischen. Robuste Ruten, grobe Montagen, Glöckchen und den klassischen Regenwurm als Köder. Die erste Rute war keine 5 Minuten draußen, da klingelte es. Am Band war ein schöner Brassen der Halbmeterklasse!
> Anhang anzeigen 345016


Dickes Petri und viel Glück für morgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Jason zu den RPDn.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Von beidem bin ich in diesem Unglücksjahr ausgeschlossen, den offenbar hat mein Salmogewässerantrag nicht geklappt




Kann man die Karte nicht mehr nachkaufen?


----------



## Waller Michel

@jason 1 
Von mir auch ein Petri zur Forelle 
Schöner Fisch !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, lieber @Jason,
> Danke für Die herrlichen Bilder- beide zeigen genau das ws mein Herz so rührt- das muntere Spiel dieser wunderschönen, forellentragenden Bäche, mit ihrem Artenreichtum und ihrer Lebendigkeit, die sich in der lebhaften Bewegung des Wassers symbolisch spiegelt;
> Und die Lebhaften Farben einer kleinen, und daher freigeborenen Wildi, von Dunkelbraun bis Cremeweiss mit fast Zitronengelben Nuancen an der Flanke, mit den hangemalten roten Tupfen vom lieben Gott, und sie wusste was sie tat: Eine Farbenpracht nicht wie bei grellen Tropenvögeln, sondern dem verhaltenen Reichtum unserer breiten, wie ihn Grünspecht oder Eichelhäher zeigen vergleichbar.
> 
> Von beidem bin ich in diesem Unglücksjahr ausgeschlossen, den offenbar hat mein Salmogewässerantrag nicht geklappt und damit werde ich weder Gewässertyp noch Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Umso mehr freue ich mich über solche Bilder und Berichte,
> Hg
> Minimax



Die Salmoniedenkarte konnte man jedenfalls früher wo ich noch im DAV Einzugsgebiet gewohnt hatte auch im Laden kaufen, dort wo es die DAV Jahreskarte unter der Hand gab .....würde mich wundern wenn es diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr gäbe? 
Wenn ich nächsten Monat wieder nach Perleberg komme  werde ich mal nachfragen!  Müsstest dann gegebenenfalls halt mal einen Ausflug in die Prignitz machen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Oh, danke schön, lieber @Minimax für deine so wahrlich schöne ausgewählte Worte. Der RPD ist wirklich ein wunderschöner Fisch. Und auch er ist ein Kämpfer. Zwei Kapitale habe ich verloren. Aus dem Wasser gesprungen, dabei geschüttelt und weg waren sie. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Jason, zu den RPD! Sind wirklich wunderschöne Fische.

Petri heil auch an die Wümme - hoffentlich gibts den Zielfisch dann später.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @jason 1
> Von mir auch ein Petri zur Forelle
> Schöner Fisch !
> 
> LG Michael


Ha, was heißt den hier "zur Forelle"? Zwei 30er hab ich mitgenommen. Die habe ich meinen Nachbarn gegeben. Der hat sich gefreut wie Bolle. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero  - ja, ich hab so ein River Ambush-Rütchen, allerdings die lange Kraftprotzausführung (7ft Länge, 1,75lb Testkurve). Die kürzere 5,5ft-Variante liegt schon ne Weile in meinem AD-Warenkorb, leider sind die Sachen, die ich dazu bestellen wollte, nicht lieferbar. Und so bleibt die kurze Rute erstmal im Warenkorb.

#liquidized bread
Habe heute Abend den letzten Rest LB direkt am Ufer ins Wasser gekippt und war erstaunt, daß das Zeugs den Gewässergrund deutlich aufhellte.
Die zu diesem Zeitpunkt schwache Strömung wusch/trug das LB nicht von dannen.
Also sollte man es damit wohl nicht wie im Fall der „Verklappung” übertreiben, weil die schlauen Fische ja wohl hellen Untergrund meiden.


----------



## Jason

Ich denke mal, wenn wir unter uns sind, so wie es üblich ist, ist es nicht schlimm wenn wir die anderen Fischarten in den Ükel mischen. 
Hier wird der Hecht, die Forelle und der Aal erwähnt. Ist zwar abschweifend aber unterhaltsam.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend kurz am Wasser, mit ner frühen Carbon-Matche und dem wunderbaren Daiwa-Röllchen von Bimmelrudi.
Feine Montage, kleine Pose, hab erst Breadpunch probiert, damit gab es ein, zwei Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht.
Der Haken (war noch von einer früheren Session dran) kam mir heute zu groß vor und ich hab einen 14er Drennan Silverfish-Matchhaken angeknüppert.
Hab neben Breadpunch auch Caster und räudige Maden angeboten und konnte ein paar Ukelei sowie zwei eher lütte Güstern landen. War seltsames Angeln, manchmal tat sichn gar nix, dann gab es hektische Bisse am laufenden Band. Trotz des sehr scharfen Hakens hingen viele Fische nicht oder äußerst knapp.


Und eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend einen launigen, wohlmeinenden Satz zu wetteronline schreiben - klar, wir alle machen mal Fehler, die nun ein paar mehr, aber was solls. In schweren Zeiten kann man ja mal was Nettes schreiben. Keine Eloge oder Lobhudelei, die würde man mir ohnehin nicht abnehmen.

Okay, die haben sich zuletzt öfters geirrt. Mal war an vorhergesagten Schlechtwettertagen herrlichstes Frühlingswetter, dann war da noch der Hagelschauer aus heiterem Himmel und so. Aber im Großen und Ganzen ging es doch so halbwegs. Also ein nettes Wort. 
Moment, da waren ja die Regenschauer heute Abend. Von denen war nix vorhergesgt.
Also die netten Worte fallen vorerst aus, aufgeschoben. Vielleicht passen das tatsächliche Wetter und die Vorhersage ja irgendwann mal zusammen. 
Ich halt mich bereit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu den wunderschönen Bachforellen, @jason 1. Und diese Zeichnung, ein Traum. Bei mir geht es etwas derber zu. Aale haben sich noch nicht blicken lassen, dafür gab es schon eine lütte Flunder...


----------



## geomas

^ die Flunder feiert ne Premiere* im Ükel - herzliches Petri heil, lieber @Wuemmehunter !


*) so die Erinnerung nicht trügt


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, morgen ist Homeoffice, das gibt mir die Möglichkeit, in die Dunkelheit hinein auf Aal zu fischen. Robuste Ruten, grobe Montagen, Glöckchen und den klassischen Regenwurm als Köder. Die erste Rute war keine 5 Minuten draußen, da klingelte es. Am Band war ein schöner Brassen der Halbmeterklasse!
> Anhang anzeigen 345016


Dickes Petri von mir


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri an Alle die heute noch am Wasser erfolgreich waren.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu den wunderschönen Bachforellen, @jason 1. Und diese Zeichnung, ein Traum. Bei mir geht es etwas derber zu. Aale haben sich noch nicht blicken lassen, dafür gab es schon eine lütte Flunder...
> Anhang anzeigen 345036


 Herzliches Petri heil, zur Platte.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu den wunderschönen Bachforellen, @jason 1. Und diese Zeichnung, ein Traum. Bei mir geht es etwas derber zu. Aale haben sich noch nicht blicken lassen, dafür gab es schon eine lütte Flunder...
> Anhang anzeigen 345036


Wow ! Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri zur Flunder 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend kurz am Wasser, mit ner frühen Carbon-Matche und dem wunderbaren Daiwa-Röllchen von Bimmelrudi.
> Feine Montage, kleine Pose, hab erst Breadpunch probiert, damit gab es ein, zwei Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht.
> Der Haken (war noch von einer früheren Session dran) kam mir heute zu groß vor und ich hab einen 14er Drennan Silverfish-Matchhaken angeknüppert.
> Hab neben Breadpunch auch Caster und räudige Maden angeboten und konnte ein paar Ukelei sowie zwei eher lütte Güstern landen. War seltsames Angeln, manchmal tat sichn gar nix, dann gab es hektische Bisse am laufenden Band. Trotz des sehr scharfen Hakens hingen viele Fische nicht oder äußerst knapp.
> 
> 
> Und eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend einen launigen, wohlmeinenden Satz zu wetteronline schreiben - klar, wir alle machen mal Fehler, die nun ein paar mehr, aber was solls. In schweren Zeiten kann man ja mal was Nettes schreiben. Keine Eloge oder Lobhudelei, die würde man mir ohnehin nicht abnehmen.
> 
> Okay, die haben sich zuletzt öfters geirrt. Mal war an vorhergesagten Schlechtwettertagen herrlichstes Frühlingswetter, dann war da noch der Hagelschauer aus heiterem Himmel und so. Aber im Großen und Ganzen ging es doch so halbwegs. Also ein nettes Wort.
> Moment, da waren ja die Regenschauer heute Abend. Von denen war nix vorhergesgt.
> Also die netten Worte fallen vorerst aus, aufgeschoben. Vielleicht passen das tatsächliche Wetter und die Vorhersage ja irgendwann mal zusammen.
> Ich halt mich bereit.


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri @geomas !
Schöner Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ha, was heißt den hier "zur Forelle"? Zwei 30er hab ich mitgenommen. Die habe ich meinen Nachbarn gegeben. Der hat sich gefreut wie Bolle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist wirklich schön! 
Und zugeben, verwertet auch sinnvoll 

Dickes Petri !

LG


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend kurz am Wasser, mit ner frühen Carbon-Matche und dem wunderbaren Daiwa-Röllchen von Bimmelrudi.
> Feine Montage, kleine Pose, hab erst Breadpunch probiert, damit gab es ein, zwei Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht.
> Der Haken (war noch von einer früheren Session dran) kam mir heute zu groß vor und ich hab einen 14er Drennan Silverfish-Matchhaken angeknüppert.
> Hab neben Breadpunch auch Caster und räudige Maden angeboten und konnte ein paar Ukelei sowie zwei eher lütte Güstern landen. War seltsames Angeln, manchmal tat sichn gar nix, dann gab es hektische Bisse am laufenden Band. Trotz des sehr scharfen Hakens hingen viele Fische nicht oder äußerst knapp.
> 
> 
> Und eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend einen launigen, wohlmeinenden Satz zu wetteronline schreiben - klar, wir alle machen mal Fehler, die nun ein paar mehr, aber was solls. In schweren Zeiten kann man ja mal was Nettes schreiben. Keine Eloge oder Lobhudelei, die würde man mir ohnehin nicht abnehmen.
> 
> Okay, die haben sich zuletzt öfters geirrt. Mal war an vorhergesagten Schlechtwettertagen herrlichstes Frühlingswetter, dann war da noch der Hagelschauer aus heiterem Himmel und so. Aber im Großen und Ganzen ging es doch so halbwegs. Also ein nettes Wort.
> Moment, da waren ja die Regenschauer heute Abend. Von denen war nix vorhergesgt.
> Also die netten Worte fallen vorerst aus, aufgeschoben. Vielleicht passen das tatsächliche Wetter und die Vorhersage ja irgendwann mal zusammen.
> Ich halt mich bereit.


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri  Georg.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall!
> Schwarzbrotstulle mit Butter und Schinken.....hmmmmm.


Den Schinken leg ich mir dann gerne auf Baguette  
Ich bekomme deutsches Brot nicht runter 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Den Schinken leg ich mir dann gerne auf Baguette
> Ich bekomme deutsches Brot nicht runter
> 
> LG Michael


Ich hab mal einen Winter in Hochsavoyen in Argentiere als Skibetreuer verbracht. Der Höhepunkt war jeweils der Samstag, wenn der Bus die Gäste auswechselte und Pfisterbrot aus München mitbrachte. 

Die französischen Semmelstangerl sind ja ganz gut. Aber immer und zu allem auch sehr fad. Der Jambon de Pays schmeckt jedenfalls auf dem Mer de Glace deutlich besser mit einem echten Brot,  als mit Baguette.


----------



## Andal

Wünschen wir unserem Bruder @MS aus G alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Xianeli

Alles gute zum Geburtstag @MS aus G


----------



## Jason

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber @MS aus G .
Bleib gesund und munter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

@MS aus G 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Mario!


----------



## Slappy

Alles gute zum Geburtstag @MS aus G

Petri an alle die am Wasser waren


----------



## Skott

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@MS aus G: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Mario. Genieße den Tag.
@geomas: Petri zu Deinem Fischreigen des gestrigen Abends. "Seltsames Angeln" mit hektischen Bissen und dann wieder absoluter Funkstille deutet meist auf die Anwesenheit eines Räubers hin. Wer will sich da noch an die Haken trauen. 
Bei mir hat es gestern Abend Aalmäßig nur zu einem Schnürsenkel gereicht, immerhin etwas.


----------



## Waller Michel

@MS aus G 
Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Dannmal auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, @MS aus G


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @MS aus G: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Mario. Genieße den Tag.
> @geomas: Petri zu Deinem Fischreigen des gestrigen Abends. "Seltsames Angeln" mit hektischen Bissen und dann wieder absoluter Funkstille deutet meist auf die Anwesenheit eines Räubers hin. Wer will sich da noch an die Haken trauen.
> Bei mir hat es gestern Abend Aalmäßig nur zu einem Schnürsenkel gereicht, immerhin etwas.



Wenn auch klein  trotzdem ein herzliches Petri zum Zielfisch 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Alles Gute und Gesundheit @MS aus G


----------



## Mescalero

Es ist zwar noch recht frisch aber die Sonne knallt schon und es gibt nur wenig Wind. Ich werde also meine Siebensachen packen und mich ein bisschen an den Bach setzen.

Anderes Thema: beim Salzwasser- oder Renkenfischen ganz normal, im Weiher oder Fluss (außer bei den Euro-Nymphern) eher nicht, Hegenen oder einfach zwei Haken an der Schnur. Wenn ich Lust habe, probiere ich das vielleicht mal...


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch alles gute zum Schlüpftag...


----------



## yukonjack

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Baitformer
> 
> Fotonachlese, im zweiten Bild der Teig in der Presse, im ersten fertige Pellets und schließlich im Wasser wenige Sekunden nach dem Absinken.


Es gab/gibt? von Maver mal eine Futterzwille, die hatte so ein Teil im Griff. Dummerweise hab ich damals (2-3 Jahre her) nicht zugeschlagen. Kennt jemand noch ne Bezugsquelle ?


----------



## Tricast

yukonjack schrieb:


> Es gab/gibt? von Maver mal eine Futterzwille, die hatte so ein Teil im Griff. Dummerweise hab ich damals (2-3 Jahre her) nicht zugeschlagen. Kennt jemand noch ne Bezugsquelle ?


Meinst Du so etwas?





oder sowas?


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen Winter in Hochsavoyen in Argentiere als Skibetreuer verbracht. Der Höhepunkt war jeweils der Samstag, wenn der Bus die Gäste auswechselte und Pfisterbrot aus München mitbrachte.
> 
> Die französischen Semmelstangerl sind ja ganz gut. Aber immer und zu allem auch sehr fad. Der Jambon de Pays schmeckt jedenfalls auf dem Mer de Glace deutlich besser mit einem echten Brot,  als mit Baguette.



Skibetreuer im Argentinien 
Geil !
Ich persönlich habe zwar von Ski soviel Ahnung wie eine Kuh vom Stabhochsprung 
Trotzdem finde ich mich da absolut wieder 
Hab wenns ums Angeln geht auch schon immer solche verrückten Ideen gelebt !
Dafür konnte ich mich in einem System das landläufig als normal bezeichnet wird, niemals wiederfinden! 

Hut ab vor deinem Machen! 

LG Michael


----------



## juergent60

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Skibetreuer im Argentinien
> Geil !



Ich glaub, so weit sind die Hochsavoyen nicht weg ;-)


----------



## Waller Michel

yukonjack schrieb:


> Es gab/gibt? von Maver mal eine Futterzwille, die hatte so ein Teil im Griff. Dummerweise hab ich damals (2-3 Jahre her) nicht zugeschlagen. Kennt jemand noch ne Bezugsquelle ?


Hab mal etwas gegoogelt ! Leider keine gefunden! Hatte mir das Teil damals mal über Amazon geordert ,dort war Sie allerdings ausverkauft! 
Muss dir aber sagen ich war von dem Gerät nicht sonderlich angetan! 
Ich konnte damit nie präzise anfüttern und lange gehalten hatte Sie bei mir auch nicht! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@MS aus G - alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vor allem natürlich Gesundheit!
Hoffentlich findest Du den perfekten Mix aus Freizeit und Arbeit in diesen seltsamen Zeiten.


----------



## Waller Michel

juergent60 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, so weit sind die Hochsavoyen nicht weg ;-)


Wieso Hochsavoyen?  Liegt doch in Frankreich?


----------



## juergent60

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wieso Hochsavoyen?  Liegt doch in Frankreich?



Eben....und davon schrieb Andal ;-)


----------



## Waller Michel

Jaaaa wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 
Peinlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## juergent60

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Peinlich!
> 
> LG Michael



Ach was, kann jedem passieren ;-)


----------



## Waller Michel

juergent60 schrieb:


> Ach was, kann jedem passieren ;-)


Das war wirklich ein Verleser vom Feinsten 

LG


----------



## phirania

Natur lauthals....


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das war wirklich ein Verleser vom Feinsten
> 
> LG


Zum Glück war Andal nicht in Seefeld, sonst wäre er vielleicht noch zum Skibetreuer im Senegal geworden


----------



## geomas

Ukel schrieb:


> Zum Glück war Andal nicht in Seefeld, sonst wäre er vielleicht noch zum Skibetreuer im Senegal geworden



Skibetreuer im Senegal?
Das wäre in jeder Vita der Bonbon. 
Da wäre ich neidisch geworden ;-)


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Ukel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


Zum Angeln schaffe ich es heute nicht, dafür aber zum Frisör, fast genauso wichtig mittlerweile


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Zum Angeln schaffe ich es heute nicht, dafür aber zum Frisör, fast genauso wichtig mittlerweile


Lass nicht zu viel abschneiden.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Also Männers ihr legt hier ein Posting Tempo vor,puh...
Guckt man hier mal 1-2 Tage nicht rein,hat man gefühlt ein halbes Jahr Angeln verpasst,nicht schlecht 
In diesem Sinne Petri an alle Fänger und die die am Wasser waren !!!
Muss mir das Abends mal in Ruhe alles zu Gemüte führen.
Will jetzt erstmal selbst noch ne Runde 
Tight Lines ,und genießt das schöne Wetter


----------



## Hecht100+

@Ukel Du hast recht, Friseur ist besser als Angeln. Meine Holde hatte einen Ausdruck im Gesicht, als ob sie eine Erscheinung hatte.  Aber es fühlt sich echt gut an.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Skibetreuer im Argentinien
> Geil !
> Ich persönlich habe zwar von Ski soviel Ahnung wie eine Kuh vom Stabhochsprung
> Trotzdem finde ich mich da absolut wieder
> Hab wenns ums Angeln geht auch schon immer solche verrückten Ideen gelebt !
> Dafür konnte ich mich in einem System das landläufig als normal bezeichnet wird, niemals wiederfinden!
> 
> Hut ab vor deinem Machen!
> 
> LG Michael


Ned Argentinien - Argentiere, ein Dorf neben Chamonix in Richtung Wallis in der Schweiz. Obwohl Argentinien sicher auch reizvoll gewesen wäre. Aber das Haute Savoie gibt da schon mehr her. 
Leider geben die Skifahrerei meine Knochen schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr her und jetzt würde, bei den teilweise recht rasanten Auffahrten mit den Bergbahnen in größere Höhen, meine Pumpe auch nicht mehr mitmachen.

Coarse Fishing ist da deutlich gesünder und besser für mich gemacht.


----------



## Andal

Ukel schrieb:


> Zum Glück war Andal nicht in Seefeld, sonst wäre er vielleicht noch zum Skibetreuer im Senegal geworden


Da hätte man zwar recht kümmerliche Geschäfte, aber ganz sicher auch keine Mitbewerber!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ned Argentinien - Argentiere, ein Dorf neben Chamonix in Richtung Wallis in der Schweiz. Obwohl Argentinien sicher auch reizvoll gewesen wäre. Aber das Haute Savoie gibt da schon mehr her.
> Leider geben die Skifahrerei meine Knochen schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr her und jetzt würde, bei den teilweise recht rasanten Auffahrten mit den Bergbahnen in größere Höhen, meine Pumpe auch nicht mehr mitmachen.
> 
> Coarse Fishing ist da deutlich gesünder und besser für mich gemacht.


Jaaaa ich wurde auf meinen Lesefehler schon aufmerksam gemacht  und hab die Peinlichkeit schon zugeben 
Trotzdem, Frankreich ist auch was besonderes! 

Mit deiner Gesundheit tut mir leid! Mir geht's aber keine Deut besser !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Sagen wir mal so, der durchschnittliche Franzos ist etwas anderes, als wir es gewöhnt sind. Kurzfristig ist das schon ok., aber auf Dauer nervt das ewige "lechez ma cul" schon etwas. 

Und grad die Einstellung der Alten. Ich habe als Geburtsjahrgang 1962 weder einen Krieg angefangen, durchgezogen, noch verloren. Aber manche schnallen das nie mehr. So wie ja auch alle Franzosen keine Froschschenkel vertilgen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@friseurbesuche: Also ich habe keine Coronamatte und meine Frau auch nicht. Sie hat meine Haare geschnitten, ich ihre. Und zu häuslicher Gewalt ist es anschließend auch nicht gekommen. Ich durfte heute sogar schon wieder zum Angeln. Bin an der Weser und die Brassen sind zwar aktuell noch klein, dafür aber blitzeblank.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @friseurbesuche: Also ich habe keine Coronamatte und meine Frau auch nicht. Sie hat meine Haare geschnitten, ich ihre. Und zu häuslicher Gewalt ist es anschließend auch nicht gekommen. Ich durfte heute sogar schon wieder zum Angeln. Bin an der Weser und die Brassen sind zwar aktuell noch klein, dafür aber blitzeblank.
> Anhang anzeigen 345099


Wenn jeder eine Mütze tragen kann, hält sich die Gewalt auch in Grenzen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mütze nur zum Angeln, zu Hause oben ohne (Mütze)


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> Da hätte man zwar recht kümmerliche Geschäfte, aber ganz sicher auch keine Mitbewerber!


Und mehr Zeit für die Betreuung der Skihaserln...wenn denn welche da wären....


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @friseurbesuche: Also ich habe keine Coronamatte und meine Frau auch nicht. Sie hat meine Haare geschnitten, ich ihre. Und zu häuslicher Gewalt ist es anschließend auch nicht gekommen. Ich durfte heute sogar schon wieder zum Angeln. Bin an der Weser und die Brassen sind zwar aktuell noch klein, dafür aber blitzeblank.
> Anhang anzeigen 345099


Ein sehr schönes Foto, und Petri


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Ukel Du hast recht, Friseur ist besser als Angeln.


Aber nur heute. Die Gelegenheit hatte sich kurzfristig ergeben, das musste ich nutzen, ansonsten hätte mich heute die Fische (zottelig) zu sehen bekommen. Nun gehts gleich los, ich hoffe, dass mich meine Frau wiedererkennt


----------



## Andal

# Friseurbesuche

Ich kann den "Moser 1400 Classic Edition" Haupthaar- und Bartmäher nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Jaja, angeln als Hort der Männlichkeit... kaum ist der Friseur mal ne Woche zu werden alle hysterisch


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jaja, angeln als Hort der Männlichkeit... kaum ist der Friseur mal ne Woche zu werden alle hysterisch


Man muss es nur mal rein pekuniär sehen. Mit regelmäßigen Friseurbesuchen legt man im Jahr so 200,- bis 300,- € ab. Das gibt einen schönen Hafen Nubsies, wenn Mann da spart!


----------



## geomas

Läuft ja im Ükel: Wümme rasiert die Brassen und Ukel sorgt sich um das seelische Gleichgewicht der Fische, die ihn zu Gesicht bekommen.

Status normal.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss es nur mal rein pekuniär sehen. Mit regelmäßigen Friseurbesuchen legt man im Jahr so 200,- bis 300,- € ab. Das gibt einen schönen Hafen Nubsies, wenn Mann da spart!


Ich glaube, das reicht heutzutage nicht mehr. Mein Untermieter war am Montag beim einzigen offenen Barbier der Stadt und hat mal eben 25 € geblecht. Oder 27? Weiß nicht mehr genau...
Seit ich kein Hippie mehr bin, gehe ich auch regelmäßig mit dem Mäher drüber. Das ist zwar schon der dritte oder so aber für das im Laufe der Jahre eingesparte Geld kann ich AD leerkaufen. Ein schönes Gefühl.

Am Bach gab es heute mal wieder Karpfen, ausschließlich. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @friseurbesuche: Also ich habe keine Coronamatte und meine Frau auch nicht. Sie hat meine Haare geschnitten, ich ihre. Und zu häuslicher Gewalt ist es anschließend auch nicht gekommen. Ich durfte heute sogar schon wieder zum Angeln. Bin an der Weser und die Brassen sind zwar aktuell noch klein, dafür aber blitzeblank.
> Anhang anzeigen 345099


Petri,schöne Bild.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das reicht heutzutage nicht mehr. Mein Untermieter war am Montag beim einzigen offenen Barbier der Stadt und hat mal eben 25 € geblecht. Oder 27? Weiß nicht mehr genau...
> Seit ich kein Hippie mehr bin, gehe ich auch regelmäßig mit dem Mäher drüber. Das ist zwar schon der dritte oder so aber für das im Laufe der Jahre eingesparte Geld kann ich AD leerkaufen. Ein schönes Gefühl.
> 
> Am Bach gab es heute mal wieder Karpfen, ausschließlich. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.


Petri zum Karpfen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das reicht heutzutage nicht mehr. Mein Untermieter war am Montag beim einzigen offenen Barbier der Stadt und hat mal eben 25 € geblecht. Oder 27? Weiß nicht mehr genau...
> Seit ich kein Hippie mehr bin, gehe ich auch regelmäßig mit dem Mäher drüber. Das ist zwar schon der dritte oder so aber für das im Laufe der Jahre eingesparte Geld kann ich AD leerkaufen. Ein schönes Gefühl.
> 
> Am Bach gab es heute mal wieder Karpfen, ausschließlich. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.


G
Hey, @Mescalero. Es gibt schlimmere Schicksale, als Karpfen zu fangen! Petri zu den Karpfen!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Mescalero! 
Ich stimme Wümme zu und sehe kein Drama im ausschließlichen Karpfenfang.
Was für Arten tummeln sich denn neben den Chef-Cypriniden noch so im Bach?


----------



## Mescalero

Danke @Wuemmehunter ! 

Hier in der Gegend ist der große Mehrheit der Angler an zwei Fischen interessiert, Karpfen und Zander. Die werden also hauptsächlich besetzt und jedes Gewässer ist voll damit.
Als Ükelianer gibt es nur: große Haken/Köder = Karpfen. Kleine Haken = Rotauge, Ukelei und trotzdem Karpfen. Da ist der sporadische Döbelnachwuchs oder mal eine mittlere Rotfeder schon adrenalinfördernd....

Ich habe natürlich prinzipiell nichts gegen Karpfen aber ein bisschen wehmütig werde ich schon, wenn ich eure Berichte von Brassen, Güstern und Döbeln lese oder Videos sehe wie das von Andal heute morgen verlinkte. Barben! Ein Traum....am WE habe ich jede Menge gesehen, leider (oder zum Glück) leben die in einem ausgewiesenen Salmonidenbach, da ist nur Fliege oder Spinnen erlaubt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.

Ich habe heute einen Neuzugang zu vermelden.
Ein hübsches Rütchen wie ich finde.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, Professore!
Ausnahmsweise könntest Du ihr einen Namen geben, analog zu ihrer Schwester an der Fulle.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.
> 
> Ich habe heute einen Neuzugang zu vermelden.
> Ein hübsches Rütchen wie ich finde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345100
> Anhang anzeigen 345101
> Anhang anzeigen 345102


Glückwunsch zum neuen Rütchen.


----------



## Finke20

Das Stöckchen hätte ich mir doch heute auch nochmal anschauen können .


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Professore!
> Ausnahmsweise könntest Du ihr einen Namen geben, analog zu ihrer Schwester an der Fulle.




Hat se doch schon "Specialist Avon Quiver".
Ich denke das trifft es eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das Stöckchen hätte ich mir doch heute auch nochmal anschauen können .




Da warst du leider schon auf dem Heimweg.
Nächstes Mal dann bestimmt.


----------



## daci7

#friseurgeld
Zu meinen Berliner Zeiten hab ich immer 6€ beim freundlichen Türken von nebenan bezahlt. Das machte dann so knapp 36€  im Jahr - davon kann ich keinen halbwegs zufrieden stellenden Ausflug zum Angelladen finanzieren.
Mittlerweile muss ich häufiger und der Preis ist doppelt so hoch ... das wäre dann schon ein Rütchen im Jahr... das kaufe ich mir aber eh


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.
> 
> Ich habe heute einen Neuzugang zu vermelden.
> Ein hübsches Rütchen wie ich finde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345100
> Anhang anzeigen 345101
> Anhang anzeigen 345102


Glückwunsch zur schönen Rute !
Ist was besonderes 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Glückwunsch @Professor Tinca zu deiner neuen Avon. Die wievielte ist das jetzt? Nr. 359 oder so?
Und Petri heil an @Wuemmehunter und @Mescalero 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss es nur mal rein pekuniär sehen. Mit regelmäßigen Friseurbesuchen legt man im Jahr so 200,- bis 300,- € ab. Das gibt einen schönen Hafen Nubsies, wenn Mann da spart!


Ich glaube ich war als Kind das letzte mal beim Friseur! 
Stehe sowieso nicht auf solche Trapperkappen auf dem Kopf wo ein Friseur sein Muster rein schneiden kann 
So ne Maschine kostet paar Euro, die hält 10 Jahre ! Da brauch ich keinen Termin und keine Wartezeit! 
Gehe ich lieber Angeln in der Zeit 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Und selbstverständlich auch an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri  !!!

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

jason 1 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @Professor Tinca zu deiner neuen Avon. Die wievielte ist das jetzt? Nr. 359 oder so?
> Gruß Jason


Der war echt gut, richtig gut sogar. 

Und ein dickes Petri an @Mescalero und @Wuemmehunter und an alle, die noch am Wasser waren und die ich vergessen habe. 
Und es ist jetzt ganz schön frisch am Kopf, so eine Corona-Matte hält wärmer, als man denkt.


----------



## Jason

Ich bereite mich mal für einen Ansitz am Sonntag an den Teichen vor. Vorher geht nichts. Karpfen, Plötzen und Hecht hatte ich ja schon. Vielleicht kommt ja mal die Schleie mit auf die Liste. Daran arbeite ich ja noch. Ein wenig Hanf aufkochen, dass meine Frau wieder zu meckern hat, wegen den Geruch. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Heute hat es endlich geklappt. Prof Tinca und ich konnten einen gemeinsamen Angelausflug zu "seinem" Flüsschen unternehmen.
Die Wetterbedingungen sind für unserem Zielfisch, dem Döbel, nach aussage vom Prof. nicht unbedingt die Besten.
Aber egal es ist herrlicher Sonnenschein, mit einer starke Briese aus WNW.  







Am Gewässer angekommen wurde der Angelplatz schnell vorbereite und die Montagen mit dem Köder wurden platziert. Dann hieß es warten.
Es gab einige Bisse, aber nicht die erhofften dicken Döbel.

Mit der Stippe konnte ich einige kleinere Rotaugen und Güstern auf der Habenseite verbuchen. 






Unser Prof. konnte mit seiner Feederrute die größeren Rotaugen überlisten. Aber leider nicht die erhofften dicken Fische.






Wir wechselten nach gut 3 Stunden unseren Angelplatz , am neuen Spot angekommen hatte ich einen sehr guten Biss, es gab einen kurzen Kontakt und wieder nichts.

Es gab im Anschuss wieder "nur" Rotaugen, Güstern und Ukeleis.

Alles in allem ist es ein sehr gelungener Tag gewesen, der nach einer Wiederholung verlangt .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch in den Nordosten. Eine schönes Stöckchen, @Professor Tinca!


----------



## Waller Michel

Finke20 schrieb:


> Heute hat es endlich geklappt. Prof Tinca und ich konnten einen gemeinsamen Angelausflug zu "seinem" Flüsschen unternehmen.
> Die Wetterbedingungen sind für unserem Zielfisch, dem Döbel, nach aussage vom Prof. nicht unbedingt die Besten.
> Aber egal es ist herrlicher Sonnenschein, mit einer starke Briese aus WNW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Gewässer angekommen wurde der Angelplatz schnell vorbereite und die Montagen mit dem Köder wurden platziert. Dann hieß es warten.
> Es gab einige Bisse, aber nicht die erhofften dicken Döbel.
> 
> Mit der Stippe konnte ich einige kleinere Rotaugen und Güstern auf der Habenseite verbuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unser Prof. konnte mit seiner Feederrute die größeren Rotaugen überlisten. Aber leider nicht die erhofften dicken Fische.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wir wechselten nach gut 3 Stunden unseren Angelplatz , am neuen Spot angekommen hatte ich einen sehr guten Biss, es gab einen kurzen Kontakt und wieder nichts.
> 
> Es gab im Anschuss wieder "nur" Rotaugen, Güstern und Ukeleis.
> 
> Alles in allem ist es ein sehr gelungener Tag gewesen, der nach einer Wiederholung verlangt .



Sehr schöner Bericht! 
Tolle Fotos und schönes Gewässer! 
Und tolle Fische 

Dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Heute hat es endlich geklappt. Prof Tinca und ich konnten einen gemeinsamen Angelausflug zu "seinem" Flüsschen unternehmen.
> Die Wetterbedingungen sind für unserem Zielfisch, dem Döbel, nach aussage vom Prof. nicht unbedingt die Besten.
> Aber egal es ist herrlicher Sonnenschein, mit einer starke Briese aus WNW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Gewässer angekommen wurde der Angelplatz schnell vorbereite und die Montagen mit dem Köder wurden platziert. Dann hieß es warten.
> Es gab einige Bisse, aber nicht die erhofften dicken Döbel.
> 
> Mit der Stippe konnte ich einige kleinere Rotaugen und Güstern auf der Habenseite verbuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unser Prof. konnte mit seiner Feederrute die größeren Rotaugen überlisten. Aber leider nicht die erhofften dicken Fische.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wir wechselten nach gut 3 Stunden unseren Angelplatz , am neuen Spot angekommen hatte ich einen sehr guten Biss, es gab einen kurzen Kontakt und wieder nichts.
> 
> Es gab im Anschuss wieder "nur" Rotaugen, Güstern und Ukeleis.
> 
> Alles in allem ist es ein sehr gelungener Tag gewesen, der nach einer Wiederholung verlangt .




Toller Bericht Finke!
Danke dir!

Hat viel Spaß gemacht der Nachmittag.
Das wiederholen wir irgendwann.


----------



## Jason

Petri euch beiden. Da habt ihr wohl ne Menge Spaß gehabt.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Ja Jason 1 das kann man wohl sagen , und es ist auch sehr lehrreich gewesen.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich bereite mich mal für einen Ansitz am Sonntag an den Teichen vor. Vorher geht nichts. Karpfen, Plötzen und Hecht hatte ich ja schon. Vielleicht kommt ja mal die Schleie mit auf die Liste. Daran arbeite ich ja noch. Ein wenig Hanf aufkochen, dass meine Frau wieder zu meckern hat, wegen den Geruch. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann wünsche ich dir eine dicke Schleie am Sonntag 
Warte ich dieses Jahr auch noch drauf! 
Vielleicht am Wochenende! 
Ist einfach ein toller Fisch 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja Jason 1 das kann man wohl sagen , und es ist auch sehr lehrreich gewesen.


Ohhh, das glaube ich dir.. Da bist du auf einem Profi gestoßen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Finke20 schrieb:


> Heute hat es endlich geklappt. Prof Tinca und ich konnten einen gemeinsamen Angelausflug zu "seinem" Flüsschen unternehmen.
> Die Wetterbedingungen sind für unserem Zielfisch, dem Döbel, nach aussage vom Prof. nicht unbedingt die Besten.
> Aber egal es ist herrlicher Sonnenschein, mit einer starke Briese aus WNW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Gewässer angekommen wurde der Angelplatz schnell vorbereite und die Montagen mit dem Köder wurden platziert. Dann hieß es warten.
> Es gab einige Bisse, aber nicht die erhofften dicken Döbel.
> 
> Mit der Stippe konnte ich einige kleinere Rotaugen und Güstern auf der Habenseite verbuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unser Prof. konnte mit seiner Feederrute die größeren Rotaugen überlisten. Aber leider nicht die erhofften dicken Fische.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wir wechselten nach gut 3 Stunden unseren Angelplatz , am neuen Spot angekommen hatte ich einen sehr guten Biss, es gab einen kurzen Kontakt und wieder nichts.
> 
> Es gab im Anschuss wieder "nur" Rotaugen, Güstern und Ukeleis.
> 
> Alles in allem ist es ein sehr gelungener Tag gewesen, der nach einer Wiederholung verlangt .


Dickes Petri euch beiden,sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an @Professor Tinca und @Finke20 und danke für den interessanten Bericht.


----------



## yukonjack

Tricast schrieb:


> Meinst Du so etwas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oder sowas?


Danke Heinz, genau die Maver meinte ich. Die Schlögel Schleuder hab ich auf der Stippermesse gesehen.


----------



## yukonjack

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas gegoogelt ! Leider keine gefunden! Hatte mir das Teil damals mal über Amazon geordert ,dort war Sie allerdings ausverkauft!
> Muss dir aber sagen ich war von dem Gerät nicht sonderlich angetan!
> Ich konnte damit nie präzise anfüttern und lange gehalten hatte Sie bei mir auch nicht!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich auch nicht und vielleicht lag es an der Qualität warum man sie vom Markt genommen hat.


----------



## phirania

Damit sich keiner wundert,wenn am Wochende nichts beißt.....


			https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/corona-fisch-jpg.345098/


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil an @Finke20 und an @Professor Tinca  und danke für den schönen Bericht!


----------



## Waller Michel

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht und vielleicht lag es an der Qualität warum man sie vom Markt genommen hat.


Ja also die hatte keine Saison gehalten, da war der Gummi abgerissen, jedenfalls bei meiner damals! 
Guck nach Fox/Matrix die sind wirklich gut und auch nicht teuer! 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja also die hatte keine Saison gehalten, da war der Gummi abgerissen, jedenfalls bei meiner damals!
> Guck nach Fox/Matrix die sind wirklich gut und auch nicht teuer!
> 
> LG Michael


Na ja, die Gummis kann man wechseln. Mir ging es eigentlich um den Ball Maker. Immer die gleiche Größe/Gewicht und immer dabei(griffbereit).


----------



## Tricast

@yukonjack : In dem Schlögl Video zeigt er doch das drei Finger-Prinzip und das funktioniert bestens. Du kannst es ja mal versuchen und auch die einzelnen Ballen auf der Waage nachwiegen, die Unterschiede sind marginal. Interessant wäre vielleicht noch die Spritzenversion, wenn man sehr kleine Mengen anfüttern will.


----------



## Waller Michel

Keine Ahnung was dieses Jahr mit unseren Tincas los ist? 
Ich  angel mir den Hintern ab in der Oker 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Was fange ich?  Barsche sogar auf Mais


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weiter probieren, Michi!
Irgendwann beißt auch mal etwas Anderes.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was dieses Jahr mit unseren Tincas los ist?
> Ich  angel mir den Hintern ab in der Oker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345160
> 
> 
> Was fange ich?  Barsche sogar auf Mais
> Anhang anzeigen 345161


Stell mal von Würmern und Maden auf kleinere Pellets, Boilies und Dumbells um. Dann sind zumindest schon mal die kleinen Bärschlein aussen vor!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Stell mal von Würmern und Maden auf kleinere Pellets, Boilies und Dumbells um. Dann sind zumindest schon mal die kleinen Bärschlein aussen vor!


Misstwürmer hab ich jetzt dran ,nix ! 
Pellets versuche ich am Wochenende !
Madenbündel und Mais auch nur Barsche !
16 an der Zahl 
Aber pellets ist wohl einen gute Idee !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Bei Schleiens sind sie jedenfalls sehr beliebt...


----------



## MS aus G

Vielen lieben Dank, Euch allen!!!

Mit dem Genießen ist es ja leider so eine Sache im Moment!!!

Allen noch ein dickes Petri und vor allen Dingen Gesundheit!!!

Gruß Mario

ps. Meldungen gibt es auch bald wieder!!!


----------



## Piego93

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was dieses Jahr mit unseren Tincas los ist?
> Ich  angel mir den Hintern ab in der Oker
> 
> Was fange ich?  Barsche sogar auf Mais



Ich fühle mit dir.
Habe schon 4 Tage (und 2 dazugehörige Nächte) an einem Waldteich verbracht. Soll für Schleien und kleine Karpfen ein absoluter Geheimtipp sein. Der letzte fang war neben Weissfisch ein kleiner Hecht.
Ich komme mir auch langsam etwas verar***t vor, aber nicht den Kopf hängen lassen. 
Wie Andal schon schrieb, immer weiter umstellen und probieren. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Andal

# Serviervorschlag





Köder





Ergebnis 




Mit 54 cm eine eher durchschnittliche Schleie am See.


----------



## Andal

...der zufällige Mix kleinerer Pellets und zermulgerter Boilies kommt in ein PVA Netz, die 12 mm NoName Halibuttpellets ans Haar, zusammen mit einem kleinen 10er, oder größerem 12er Haken. Das ganze dann mit einem max. 2 oz. Blei an einer Safety Clip Montage nur mal eben sanft an den Angelplatz gependelt. Da braucht es weder wilde Aktionen, noch subtile Montagen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Absolut @Andal !
Am Wochenende, falls es im Park nicht zu voll ist! Werde ich mit Pellets angreifen 
Vielleicht suche ich mir auch ein anderes Schleiengewässer bei uns  is ja Saison 

Aber Ihr werdet es nicht glauben !
Wie hier bei uns alles verboten war ,war der Bürgerpark rand voll mit Menschen! 
Heute nach den Lockerungen ,gehe ich in den Park und bin empfunden alleine! 
Ich mir ne Stelle ausgesucht, wo Blubberblasen aufgestiegen sind und baue mein Gelump auf !
Was passiert?  Alle 5 Minuten kommt jemand in den Park und setzt sich 3 Meter hinter mich!  Ganz großes Kino!  
Haben die alle kein Distanzgefühl ?

Euer Barsch Michel !


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...der zufällige Mix kleinerer Pellets und zermulgerter Boilies kommt in ein PVA Netz, die 12 mm NoName Halibuttpellets ans Haar, zusammen mit einem kleinen 10er, oder größerem 12er Haken. Das ganze dann mit einem max. 2 oz. Blei an einer Safety Clip Montage nur mal eben sanft an den Angelplatz gependelt. Da braucht es weder wilde Aktionen, noch subtile Montagen.


Ja das mach ich auch so mit dem PVA Säckchen oder halt auch mit Körbchen! 
Hauptsache die Grünen werden neugierig 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du hast aber auch immer ein Pech, Michi.

Gibt es bei dir keine abgelegenen Gewässer?


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was dieses Jahr mit unseren Tincas los ist?
> Ich  angel mir den Hintern ab in der Oker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345160
> 
> 
> Was fange ich?  Barsche sogar auf Mais
> Anhang anzeigen 345161


Ich fühle mit dir. Petri zum Barsch.


----------



## Andal

Wichtig ist m.M., dass man relativ deckungsnah angelt. Schleien sind nun mal keine wirklichen Freiwasserfische, auch wenn die von Rod Hutchinson 
beschriebenen Gravel Pit Tenches eine etwas andere Sprache sprechen. Unsere Tincas haben immer gerne etwas Kraut, oder einen überhängenden Busch in ihrer Nähe.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch immer ein Pech, Michi.
> 
> Gibt es bei dir keine abgelegenen Gewässer?


Doch Andy ,gibt es natürlich schon! 
Ist aber trotzdem kein Vergleich zu Deiner Region! Die Städter ziehtes natürlich bei dem Wetter auch raus und 2600 aktive Angler im Verein sind auch nicht wenig 
Das Wetter ist gut nach dem Winter, Lockerungen von Corona sind da ,da ist man nirgendwo allein 

Ich vermisse da Brandenburg 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wichtig ist m.M., dass man relativ deckungsnah angelt. Schleien sind nun mal keine wirklichen Freiwasserfische, auch wenn die von Rod Hutchinson
> beschriebenen Gravel Pit Tenches eine etwas andere Sprache sprechen. Unsere Tincas haben immer gerne etwas Kraut, oder einen überhängenden Busch in ihrer Nähe.


Ja ich hatte heute voll in Camo Klamotten, lautlos unter den Bäumen gesessen! 
Extra die Hunde Zuhause gelassen usw .
Aber was nutzt es wenn andere darum stampfen in leuchtenden Klamotten


----------



## Andal

Die vermeintliche Scheue der Schleinen halt ich auch für einen kompletten Anglermythos. Klar sind sie schnell verschreckt, wenn man zu Beginn einer Sitzung den Angelplatz etwas mit einem kräftigen Lotblei auflockert und anregt. Aber sie sind auch genau so schnell wieder da, weil es nach meinen Beobachtungen keinen Fisch gibt, der so neugierig ist.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zu den Stachelrittern! 
Die zählen doch auch zum _coarse fish_, nicht? 

Aber ich fühle mit dir, hier klappt es auch nicht gut in Sachen Moosdöbel. Ein Vereinskollege hat letztens eine auf Frolic gefangen aber das war auch nur das eine Exemplar.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte heute voll in Camo Klamotten, lautlos unter den Bäumen gesessen!
> Extra die Hunde Zuhause gelassen usw .
> Aber was nutzt es wenn andere darum stampfen in leuchtenden Klamotten


Der kontinuierliche Krach am Ufer ist allen Fischen egal. Den sind sie gewöhnt. Der kann als Ausrede nicht mehr herhalten.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die vermeintliche Scheue der Schleinen halt ich auch für einen kompletten Anglermythos. Klar sind sie schnell verschreckt, wenn man zu Beginn einer Sitzung den Angelplatz etwas mit einem kräftigen Lotblei auflockert und anregt. Aber sie sind auch genau so schnell wieder da, weil es nach meinen Beobachtungen keinen Fisch gibt, der so neugierig ist.


Ja die Wahrheit liegt warscheinlich dazwischen denke ich auch! 
Geben tut sie es ja bei uns aber dieses Jahr bisher wirklich noch kein Glück gehabt! 
Voriges Jahr bestimmt 10 Stück


----------



## Waller Michel

Vielen Dank für die Petris zu den Barschen 

LG


----------



## Mescalero

@Waller Michel 
Das klappt schon noch, ganz sicher!
Ich bin mir so sicher, dass ich heute schonmal vorsorglich einen Räucherofen gekauft habe. Der Gerlinger hat wieder auf und das Ding war im Angebot - ich habs als Omen gedeutet.


----------



## Andal

Ich glaube, es war im April 97 und in der FuF, da gabs einen sehr schönen Artikel der SHG DO über das Schleienfischen mit Teig aus Forelli. Da wird dem Thema "Füttern auf Schleien - ohne andere Arten auf den Plan zu rufen" ein großes Augenmerk gewidmet. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du auf dem Wege intensiv, aber sehr sparsam, deinem Ziel recht nahe kommst. Es darf nicht zu dem Futterplatz am Fluss kommen, von dem alle Fische sprechen, aber zu einem, an dem man zur rechten Zeit etwas abbekommt und das planbar.


----------



## Hering 58

Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Das klappt schon noch, ganz sicher!
> Ich bin mir so sicher, dass ich heute schonmal vorsorglich einen Räucherofen gekauft habe. Der Gerlinger hat wieder auf und das Ding war im Angebot - ich habs als Omen gedeutet.


Ich würde empfehlen das wir hier keine Räucherrezepte für Tincas veröffentlichen  
Dann bricht der 3. Weltkrieg aus 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es war im April 97 und in der FuF, da gabs einen sehr schönen Artikel der SHG DO über das Schleienfischen mit Teig aus Forelli. Da wird dem Thema "Füttern auf Schleien - ohne andere Arten auf den Plan zu rufen" ein großes Augenmerk gewidmet. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du auf dem Wege intensiv, aber sehr sparsam, deinem Ziel recht nahe kommst. Es darf nicht zu dem Futterplatz am Fluss kommen, von dem alle Fische sprechen, aber zu einem, an dem man zur rechten Zeit etwas abbekommt und das planbar.


Aus Forelli einen Teig für Schleien hab ich die Tage erst bei Dr. Catch ( oder wie das heißt? ) gelesen, habs selbst noch nicht versucht, klingt aber gut 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mit solchen Teigen kann man auch gut die "Plagegeister" etwas ausbremsen. Je nach Zutaten werden die hübsch fest... dann kann man sie auch schön am Haar anbieten.


----------



## Jason

Es wird der Tag kommen, da werde ich euch eine Schleie präsentieren. Und wenn ich eine kaufen muss.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Meine letzte Schleie, ich weiß es noch genau, habe ich Fronleichnam 2009 erhascht. Mein Sohn war dabei und hat den Kescher gehalten. Da war mein Bengel 12 Jahre alt. Die Freude war groß. Aber nun wird es Zeit, dass mal wieder eine nach kommt. Dieses herrliche Grün mit den roten Augen...… einfach unvergesslich. Gefangen habe ich sie damals auf Tauwurm. War so um die 50cm. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was dieses Jahr mit unseren Tincas los ist?
> Ich  angel mir den Hintern ab in der Oker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345160
> 
> 
> Was fange ich?  Barsche sogar auf Mais
> Anhang anzeigen 345161


Petri zum Barsch.
Schönes Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## Waller Michel

jason 1 schrieb:


> Meine letzte Schleie, ich weiß es noch genau, habe ich Fronleichnam 2009 erhascht. Mein Sohn war dabei und hat den Kescher gehalten. Da war mein Bengel 12 Jahre alt. Die Freude war groß. Aber nun wird es Zeit, dass mal wieder eine nach kommt. Dieses herrliche Grün mit den roten Augen...… einfach unvergesslich. Gefangen habe ich sie damals auf Tauwurm. War so um die 50cm.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich kanns nicht genau sagen wieso. .......aber ich finde die einfach richtig toll! 
Wahrscheinlich gerade deshalb, weil Sie in den meisten Gewässer nicht sonderlich leicht zu fangen sind !
Egal wie  ist und bleibt was besonderes 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> # Serviervorschlag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Köder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ergebnis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit 54 cm eine eher durchschnittliche Schleie am See.


Dickes Petri.
Schöne Schleie.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Petri zum Barsch.
> Schönes Gewässer hast du da.


Danke dir !
Ja die Oker ist schön !
Da hält unser Verein mehrere Abschnitte !
Von Forellen Region im Harz bis zum letzten Abschnitt wo Sie in die Aller geht !
Auch Streetfishing in der Stadt  ( Braunschweig ) ist möglich 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Mit solchen Teigen kann man auch gut die "Plagegeister" etwas ausbremsen. Je nach Zutaten werden die hübsch fest... dann kann man sie auch schön am Haar anbieten.


Das ist wirklich ne Idee !
6er Haken am Haar ,nehme ich gerne Pellet ,Mais oder kleine Boilies für Tincas !
Aber mit Teig aus Forelli habe ich noch nicht versucht! 
Werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal wieder einen kleinen Sack davon holen und mir ein Rezept raus suchen 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs am entfernt gelegenen Vereins See..


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs am entfernt gelegenen Vereins See..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345174
> Anhang anzeigen 345175
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345172
> Anhang anzeigen 345173


Schönes Gewässer und Bilder -Kalle.


----------



## Andal

Diese Forellenpellets kriegt man übrigens am einfachsten klein und teigtauglich, wenn man sie über Nacht in einem flachen Gefäß einweicht, bis es es eine formidable Pampe gibt. Dann einfach zu feinen Bröseln zerkleinertes Weissbrot geben. Paniermehl macht den Teig fester. Noch fester wird er, wenn man Xanthan zugibt. Mit Gluten wird der Teig eher zäh bis gummiartig. Ei und/oder Öl erhöht die Standzeit des Gemenges im Wasser.

Zerkleinerung in der Haushaltsmaschine geht auch, schindet aber das Gerät arg her und richtig pulverfein wird es auch nicht.

Mit Zugaben von Sweetener (aus der Boilieküche), Maggi, oder zerdrückter Knoblauch, Knoblauchgranulat, oder Jägermeister ist auch ein Tipp.


----------



## Mescalero

Superschön!


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs am entfernt gelegenen Vereins See..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345174
> Anhang anzeigen 345175
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345172
> Anhang anzeigen 345173


Das ist aber auch ein sehr sehr schönes Gewässer! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Forellenpellets kriegt man übrigens am einfachsten klein und teigtauglich, wenn man sie über Nacht in einem flachen Gefäß einweicht, bis es es eine formidable Pampe gibt. Dann einfach zu feinen Bröseln zerkleinertes Weissbrot geben. Paniermehl macht den Teig fester. Noch fester wird er, wenn man Xanthan zugibt. Mit Gluten wird der Teig eher zäh bis gummiartig. Ei und/oder Öl erhöht die Standzeit des Gemenges im Wasser.
> 
> Zerkleinerung in der Haushaltsmaschine geht auch, schindet aber das Gerät arg her und richtig pulverfein wird es auch nicht.
> 
> Mit Zugaben von Sweetener (aus der Boilieküche), Maggi, oder zerdrückter Knoblauch, Knoblauchgranulat, oder Jägermeister ist auch ein Tipp.


Danke @Andal ! 
Von deinem Rezept werde ich mir mal einen Sreenshot machen! Klingt wirklich gut !
Und man lernt nie aus! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer und Bilder -Kalle.


Sieht sehr schön aus. Vor allem gegenüber deines Standpunktes sähe ich gleich ein paar tolle Plätze für einen Versuch.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke @Andal !
> Von deinem Rezept werde ich mir mal einen Sreenshot machen! Klingt wirklich gut !
> Und man lernt nie aus!
> 
> LG Michael


Solche Teige sind vielleicht nicht so haltbar, wie fertige Boiliepasten, aber sie sondern auch laufend kleine Partikel an und sind somit recht aktiv.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Solche Teige sind vielleicht nicht so haltbar, wie fertige Boiliepasten, aber sie sondern auch laufend kleine Partikel an und sind somit recht aktiv.


Ja das denke ich mir !und ist ja bei der Angellei auf Tincas kein Problem! 
Man lässt ja den Köder sowieso nicht so lange auf einer Stelle liegen wie beim Karpfenangeln ! Wenn sich nach einer gewissen Zeit nix getan hat, ändert man bei Tincas sowieso etwas und holt ein !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja das denke ich mir !und ist ja bei der Angellei auf Tincas kein Problem!
> Man lässt ja den Köder sowieso nicht so lange auf einer Stelle liegen wie beim Karpfenangeln ! Wenn sich nach einer gewissen Zeit nix getan hat, ändert man bei Tincas sowieso etwas und holt ein !
> 
> LG Michael


Das mit der Verweildauer will ich gar nicht so behaupten. Aber sie ziehen und können den Köder auch nur nehmen, wenn sie da sind. Darum zu fixen Zeiten füttern und fischen. Auf die Gewöhnung und vielleicht eine Feeding Frenzy hoffen.


----------



## Waller Michel

_das stimmt absolut ! Bin jedoch der Meinung das Tincas paar mal am Tag den selben Platz aufsuchen! 
Karpfen in einem größeren Gewässer jedenfalls, sind nur einmal am Tag an der selben Stelle! 
Das nicht selten täglich zur selben Uhrzeit! 
da lässt man den Karpfenboilie schon mal paar Stunden liegen! 
Überfüttert man, ziehen Sie trotzdem weiter !
Schleien lassen sich durch vernünftiges Anfüttern schon am Platz halten! Natürlich alles mit Verstand und in Maßen .....
Wenn man in verkrautetem Gewässer auf Schleien fischt ,hab ich auch schon erfolgreich mit dem Tulip Frühstücksfleisch geangelt. 
Das spezifische Gewicht ist durch den hohen Fettgehalt doch recht niedrig und es legt sich eher auf Algen oder Kraut obenauf! 
Bei Mais am Haar ,schalte ich immer ein Pop Up Mais dazwischen. ....klappt auch gut !
Falls sich Barsche nicht gerade überlegen ab sofort auch Mais zu fressen 

LG Michael _


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer und Bilder -Kalle.


Leider aber auch 25 Kilometer weit bis dahin....


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Leider aber auch 25 Kilometer weit bis dahin....


Das finde ich jetzt nicht so extrem schlimm !
Ich hab hier auch alles von 2 KM bis zur Oker bis 70 KM an unsere Gewässer im Harz !
Die meisten Gewässer so zwischen 10 und 25 KM ......das ist noch absolut zu bewältigen für meinen persönlichen Geschmack! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt nicht so extrem schlimm !
> Ich hab hier auch alles von 2 KM bis zur Oker bis 70 KM an unsere Gewässer im Harz !
> Die meisten Gewässer so zwischen 10 und 25 KM ......das ist noch absolut zu bewältigen für meinen persönlichen Geschmack!
> 
> LG Michael


Mit dem Rad ist mir das zu weit..
Heute wars eher die Radtour im Schneckentempo...


----------



## phirania

Kleines Karpfen Video von heute und Unterwegs...


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad ist mir das zu weit..
> Heute wars eher die Radtour im Schneckentempo...


Achsoo ja das wäre mir auch mit dem Rad nix !
Bin von einem KFZ ausgegangen! Mit dem Rad würde ich mich auch schwer tun 25 KM hin und wieder zurück! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs am entfernt gelegenen Vereins See..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345174
> Anhang anzeigen 345175
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345172
> Anhang anzeigen 345173


Hab mir gerade nochmal deine Bilder von eurem See angesehen! Das selbe wie bei Uns! Glas klares Wasser! 
Merkt man das es bei Euch auch nicht viel geregnet hat! 
In  richtig klarem Wasser, beißt bei Uns nix ,da muss man sich so eine Stelle suchen wo das Wasser nicht so klar ist wenn man Erfolg haben möchte! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

25km hin und zurück entsprechen einer ausgedehnten Tagestour, und dann noch (Angel-) Sport extra?! 
Jedenfalls hier im Hügelland und mit ständigem Gegenwind. Und ja, hier weht es immer von vorn! 5km einfach ist das Maximum.


----------



## Tricast

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen das wir hier keine Räucherrezepte für Tincas veröffentlichen
> Dann bricht der 3. Weltkrieg aus
> 
> LG Michael


Warum nicht? Spielt doch keine Rolle mehr bei den ganzen Pfannenbildern, da lockern ein paar Räucherbilder von Döbel, Schleie und Co. doch nur den ÜKEL etwas auf. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind fehlen auch noch die passenden Rezepte.
Frei nach Schiller: Es kann der ÜKEL nicht in Frieden leben, wenn es dem Köderfischangler nicht gefällt.


----------



## Mescalero

Der Ofen ist doch gar nicht für Tincen gedacht sondern für Räucherkäse. Ich habe ihn nur erwähnt, weil er in einem Angelladen gekauft wurde.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Spielt doch keine Rolle mehr bei den ganzen Pfannenbildern, da lockern ein paar Räucherbilder von Döbel, Schleie und Co. doch nur den ÜKEL etwas auf. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind fehlen auch noch die passenden Rezepte.
> Frei nach Schiller: Es kann der ÜKEL nicht in Frieden leben, wenn es dem Köderfischangler nicht gefällt.


Aaach ......das will doch niemand hier sehen! Inklusive mir !
Da haben wir doch im AB andere Threads ,ich meine jedem das seine aber ich gehöre zu den Leuten die sogar am Forellensee releasen ,denke aber das war von Dir auch etwas ironisch gemeint 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der Ofen ist doch gar nicht für Tincen gedacht sondern für Räucherkäse. Ich habe ihn nur erwähnt, weil er in einem Angelladen gekauft wurde.


War ja auch mehr als Spaß von mir gesagt! 
Gerlinger ist schon eine gute Firma, die haben hochwertige Sachen 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Tja, mal sehen, wann bei mir der erste richtige Tinca-Ansitz stattfindet. Letztes Jahr lief es ja phantastisch.
Vielleicht finde ich morgen Abend erstmal Zeit für ne Runde Pickern oder Posenangeln am Fluß nebenan. 
Und dann ruft da ja immer noch der Döbel...


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nochmal deine Bilder von eurem See angesehen! Das selbe wie bei Uns! Glas klares Wasser!
> Merkt man das es bei Euch auch nicht viel geregnet hat!
> In  richtig klarem Wasser, beißt bei Uns nix ,da muss man sich so eine Stelle suchen wo das Wasser nicht so klar ist wenn man Erfolg haben möchte!
> 
> LG Michael



Angeblich sind da sehr schöne Schleien drin.
Aber gehe mal davon aus das die in den Wasserpflanzen zuhause sind.
Und da ist schlecht dran zukommen.
Werde diesen Sommer dort mal einen Nachtansitz machen,wenn der Kollege dort mit dem PKW hinfahren sollte.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Angeblich sind da sehr schöne Schleien drin.
> Aber gehe mal davon aus das die in den Wasserpflanzen zuhause sind.
> Und da ist schlecht dran zukommen.
> Werde diesen Sommer dort mal einen Nachtansitz machen,wenn der Kollege dort mit dem PKW hinfahren sollte.


Zieh dir mit einem 100-150 gr. Lotblei eine dezente Schneise. Die muss noch nicht mal sehr gründlich sein. Das lockt die Schleien!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, mal sehen, wann bei mir der erste richtige Tinca-Ansitz stattfindet. Letztes Jahr lief es ja phantastisch.
> Vielleicht finde ich morgen Abend erstmal Zeit für ne Runde Pickern oder Posenangeln am Fluß nebenan.
> Und dann ruft da ja immer noch der Döbel...


Viel Spaß und Erfolg für morgen und Fang dir eine Tinca.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja @geomas ,dir ein Petri für morgen und einen schönen Tag! 

@phiranhia
Entweder so wie @Andal es beschrieben hat oder mit Helikoptermontage und den Köder leicht aufgepopt das geht auch gut !
Alternativ statt pop up auch das Tulip das sackt auch nicht in die Pflanzen an der Helikoptermontage! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#baitpunches

Die Tage kam übrigens der „Teigstecher”, der natürlich bei mir keinen Teig, sondern Sandwichbrot stechen soll.
Das Modell von TFT wurde als 15/17mm verkauft und weist Durchmesser von etwa 15/12-13mm auf. Übertreiben die immer?
Ich hätts wissen müssen, man kauft eben keinen Kram von den FoPu-Heinis, jedenfalls nicht „blind” sprich online.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #baitpunches
> 
> Die Tage kam übrigens der „Teigstecher”, der natürlich bei mir keinen Teig, sondern Sandwichbrot stechen soll.
> Das Modell von TFT wurde als 15/17mm verkauft und weist Durchmesser von etwa 15/12-13mm auf. Übertreiben die immer?
> Ich hätts wissen müssen, man kauft eben keinen Kram von den FoPu-Heinis, jedenfalls nicht „blind” sprich online.


Das muss so - Teig geht ja immer noch was auf.


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Ich hab die 4 breadpunches von Matrix, habs zwar nicht mit dem Messchieber nachgemessen, aber rein vom Augenmaß eines Metallers stimmt das ca. 
Aber warum hast du die überhaupt gekauft? 
Du hast doch die schönen von Preston in dem blauen Köfferchen ?

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Das muss so - Teig geht ja immer noch was auf.



Wieso? 
Angeln die FoPu-Helden mit Hefeteig oder was?
Ich geh auch gleich auf, aber gewaltig 

@Waller Michel - ja, und kleinere und auch welche von Korum hab ich auch.
Ich hab speziell größere als 12mm gesucht. „Echte 15/17mm” hätten gut gepaßt als Erweiterung nach oben.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Angeln die FoPu-Helden mit Hefeteig oder was?
> Ich geh auch gleich auf, aber gewaltig


Ach Georg, jetzt ist dein Vorurteil wenigstens sachgewaltig untermauert.  ...und wir können uns die Hände reichen. Ein No Go Brand muss jeder haben!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja das Problem sehe ich auch! Wenn es überhaupt eines ist 
Ich hab mir da was selbst gebaut aus Einwegspritzen ,die gibt es in allen Größen! 
Funktioniert so einigermaßen


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja das Problem sehe ich auch! Wenn es überhaupt eines ist
> Ich hab mir da was selbst gebaut aus Einwegspritzen ,die gibt es in allen Größen!
> Funktioniert so einigermaßen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345203


Oh ihr bösen Life Hacker ... ihr Todfeine aller Gurus, Prestons und Enterprise Tackles dieser Erde!


----------



## Mescalero

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja das Problem sehe ich auch! Wenn es überhaupt eines ist
> Ich hab mir da was selbst gebaut aus Einwegspritzen ,die gibt es in allen Größen!
> Funktioniert so einigermaßen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345203


Die 5-ml-Spritzen haben einen Durchmesser von etwa 17mm, die 10er etwas über 20, eher 22mm


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> #baitpunches
> 
> Die Tage kam übrigens der „Teigstecher”, der natürlich bei mir keinen Teig, sondern Sandwichbrot stechen soll.
> Das Modell von TFT wurde als 15/17mm verkauft und weist Durchmesser von etwa 15/12-13mm auf. Übertreiben die immer?
> Ich hätts wissen müssen, man kauft eben keinen Kram von den FoPu-Heinis, jedenfalls nicht „blind” sprich online.


Sowas nennt man Anglerlatein, das Geschriebene übersteigt gern mal das Gemessene


----------



## Jason

Bei mir hat es eine Namensänderung gegeben. Nicht mehr jason 1 sondern nur Jason. Das ist doch einfacher. 
@Rebecca Hoffmann vielen Dank nochmal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ukel

Von mir auch noch kräftige Petris an die Fänger der letzten Tage, ein paar Schuppenträger durften ja mal wieder frische Lust schnappen.

Bei mir laufen nun die Vorbereitungen für einen Ausflug an die Oste, morgen soll es soweit sein, und @Wuemmehunter kommt auch mit hinzu. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den schönen Fluss und unser gemeinsames Angeln. Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es dazu ein paar Bilder und Zeilen zu lesen geben wird


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch kräftige Petris an die Fänger der letzten Tage, ein paar Schuppenträger durften ja mal wieder frische Lust schnappen.
> 
> Bei mir laufen nun die Vorbereitungen für einen Ausflug an die Oste, morgen soll es soweit sein, und @Wuemmehunter kommt auch mit hinzu. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den schönen Fluss und unser gemeinsames Angeln. Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es dazu ein paar Bilder und Zeilen zu lesen geben wird


Wow ! Dann wünsche ich euch einen schönen Tag und Petri natürlich! 
Macht paar schöne Fotos 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Ukel: Freue mich sehr auf morgen! War gerade noch in Björns Angelshop und habe frische Köder und ein paar Nubsies besorgt. Auf das die Alande, Braasen und Güstern willig sind!


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Ukel: Freue mich sehr auf morgen! War gerade noch in Björns Angelshop und habe frische Köder und ein paar Nubsies besorgt. Auf das die Alande, Braasen und Güstern willig sind!


Genau wie ich. Komme auch grad von meinem Angelladen zurück, friedfischgerechte Köder besorgt, auf dass die Ostefische was vernünftiges zwischen die (Schlund)Zähne bekommen


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch kräftige Petris an die Fänger der letzten Tage, ein paar Schuppenträger durften ja mal wieder frische Lust schnappen.
> 
> Bei mir laufen nun die Vorbereitungen für einen Ausflug an die Oste, morgen soll es soweit sein, und @Wuemmehunter kommt auch mit hinzu. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den schönen Fluss und unser gemeinsames Angeln. Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es dazu ein paar Bilder und Zeilen zu lesen geben wird



Dann wünsche ich Euch Beiden für heute viel Glück und Erfolg...
Holt was rauß.


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es eine Namensänderung gegeben. Nicht mehr jason 1 sondern nur Jason. Das ist doch einfacher.
> @Rebecca Hoffmann vielen Dank nochmal.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Haha, Jason, für mich bleibst Du Jason Nr. 1 !


----------



## Ukel

phirania schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Euch Beiden für heute viel Glück und Erfolg...
> Holt was rauß.


Morgen, lieber @phirania , morgen gehts zum Angeln, heute nur Maden und Würmer abzählen, Anfahrtsweg kartografieren, Angelutensilien auf Osteboliden abstimmen.....und von großen Fängen träumen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, Jason, für mich bleibst Du Jason Nr. 1 !


Jetzt bin ich aber ein wenig errötet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber ein wenig errötet.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Evtl sollte Sonnencreme helfen, . Aber trotz Namensveränderung bleibst du uns so erhalten, wie du immer warst, und das ist gut so.

Mal sehen, was das Wochenende so bringt, Fettflossendöbel, Schlangendöbel, Tincas wären auch nicht schlecht, Entenschnabeldöbel hätten natürlich auch ihren Reiz, und vielleicht werden es auch nur kleine Weißfische.


----------



## Jason

Sonnencreme wäre gar nicht so schlecht. Bin draußen am schuften und die Sonne meint es gut. Am Sonntag soll es regnen und Gewitter geben. Dann geh ich doch lieber an den Fluss als an den Teichen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Ukel: Freue mich sehr auf morgen! War gerade noch in Björns Angelshop und habe frische Köder und ein paar Nubsies besorgt. Auf das die Alande, Braasen und Güstern willig sind!





Ukel schrieb:


> Genau wie ich. Komme auch grad von meinem Angelladen zurück, friedfischgerechte Köder besorgt, auf dass die Ostefische was vernünftiges zwischen die (Schlund)Zähne bekommen


Dann wünsche ich Euch Beiden für morgen viel Glück und Erfolg... Petri


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da schließe ich mich an.
Bei mir wird es am WE leider nichts.
Aber bestimmt nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## geomas

So, heute lasse ich die Angelei doch bleiben, aber morgen gehts wieder los. Vermutlich zu den Döbeln an das wilde Flüsschen. 
Und bis jetzt ist auch der Sonntag frei. Vielleicht dann mal nen Ansitz an einem der schönen Teiche wagen.


----------



## Jason

Viel Spaß @geomas 
Ich mach mich jetzt noch mal los. RPD's schnappen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ihr kennt das bestimmt, man sitzt am Wasser so vor sich hin, starrt auf die Pose oder die bunte Rutenspitze, tüddelt ein bisschen, freut sich des schönen Wetters und vielleicht auch der Fangerfolge und denkt plötzlich: komisch, die Sonne war doch eben noch ganz woanders.... und kühl wirds, obwohl noch heller Tag ist!  Zack, die Zeit vergessen! 

Mir gehts ständig so aber heute habe ich mal auf die Uhr gesehen, genau fünf Stunden war ich am Bach und habe in der Halbzeit die Stelle gewechselt, weil überhaupt nichts ging.

Später wurde es dann genau 1 (in Worten: Eine) Plötze, immerhin eine stattliche für hiesige Verhältnisse.

Trotzdem habe ich den Ansitz genossen, traumhaftes Wetter, eine Kindergartengruppe (von wegen Beschränkungen oder Mundschutz oder Mindestabstand) kam angerudert, erblickte mich dann doch, Vollbremsung und Kehrtwende. Einfach nur schön.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Bilder!
Und Petri Heil zum Plötz!


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ihr kennt das bestimmt, man sitzt am Wasser so vor sich hin, starrt auf die Pose oder die bunte Rutenspitze, tüddelt ein bisschen, freut sich des schönen Wetters und vielleicht auch der Fangerfolge und denkt plötzlich: komisch, die Sonne war doch eben noch ganz woanders.... und kühl wirds, obwohl noch heller Tag ist!  Zack, die Zeit vergessen!
> 
> Mir gehts ständig so aber heute habe ich mal auf die Uhr gesehen, genau fünf Stunden war ich am Bach und habe in der Halbzeit die Stelle gewechselt, weil überhaupt nichts ging.
> 
> Später wurde es dann genau 1 (in Worten: Eine) Plötze, immerhin eine stattliche für hiesige Verhältnisse.
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich den Ansitz genossen, traumhaftes Wetter, eine Kindergartengruppe (von wegen Beschränkungen oder Mundschutz oder Mindestabstand) kam angerudert, erblickte mich dann doch, Vollbremsung und Kehrtwende. Einfach nur schön.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345291
> Anhang anzeigen 345292


Petri zur Plötze ,schöne Bilder.


----------



## Waller Michel

Bilder kann ich zwar heute keine bieten da ich vergessen hatte mein Handy vor dem Angeln ans Ladegerät anzuschließen! 
Bin heute wieder an die Oker, bewaffnet mit einem großen Sortiment an Pellets !
Diesmal eine andere Stelle ca 300 Meter weiter flussabwärts 
Aufgebaut, angeködert die Rute ausgeworfen und wollte mich gerade hinsetzen da taugt die Pose unter ...
Barsch auf Pellets nö !
Diesmal nicht! Heute nicht! 
Kurz gewartet, Pose bleibt unten  freu 
Anschlag ,sitzt 
Eingeholt Huuuuraaaa Schleie 
Danach 5 Stunden weiter geangelt mit allen möglichen Pellets ,Brot ,Mais aber nichts mehr, noch keinen Zupfer !
Trotzdem  Endlich die erste Schleie für dieses Jahr, das entschädigt 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ihr kennt das bestimmt, man sitzt am Wasser so vor sich hin, starrt auf die Pose oder die bunte Rutenspitze, tüddelt ein bisschen, freut sich des schönen Wetters und vielleicht auch der Fangerfolge und denkt plötzlich: komisch, die Sonne war doch eben noch ganz woanders.... und kühl wirds, obwohl noch heller Tag ist!  Zack, die Zeit vergessen!
> 
> Mir gehts ständig so aber heute habe ich mal auf die Uhr gesehen, genau fünf Stunden war ich am Bach und habe in der Halbzeit die Stelle gewechselt, weil überhaupt nichts ging.
> 
> Später wurde es dann genau 1 (in Worten: Eine) Plötze, immerhin eine stattliche für hiesige Verhältnisse.
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich den Ansitz genossen, traumhaftes Wetter, eine Kindergartengruppe (von wegen Beschränkungen oder Mundschutz oder Mindestabstand) kam angerudert, erblickte mich dann doch, Vollbremsung und Kehrtwende. Einfach nur schön.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345291
> Anhang anzeigen 345292



Ein ganz herzliches Petri aus Braunschweig wünsche ich Dir !
Sieht schön aus dein Gewässer! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bilder kann ich zwar heute keine bieten da ich vergessen hatte mein Handy vor dem Angeln ans Ladegerät anzuschließen!
> Bin heute wieder an die Oker, bewaffnet mit einem großen Sortiment an Pellets !
> Diesmal eine andere Stelle ca 300 Meter weiter flussabwärts
> Aufgebaut, angeködert die Rute ausgeworfen und wollte mich gerade hinsetzen da taugt die Pose unter ...
> Barsch auf Pellets nö !
> Diesmal nicht! Heute nicht!
> Kurz gewartet, Pose bleibt unten  freu
> Anschlag ,sitzt
> Eingeholt Huuuuraaaa Schleie
> Danach 5 Stunden weiter geangelt mit allen möglichen Pellets ,Brot ,Mais aber nichts mehr, noch keinen Zupfer !
> Trotzdem  Endlich die erste Schleie für dieses Jahr, das entschädigt
> 
> LG Michael




Schön dass es endlich geklappt hat, Michi!
Schleien sind ja auch so meine Lieblinge seit Jahren.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bilder kann ich zwar heute keine bieten da ich vergessen hatte mein Handy vor dem Angeln ans Ladegerät anzuschließen!
> Bin heute wieder an die Oker, bewaffnet mit einem großen Sortiment an Pellets !
> Diesmal eine andere Stelle ca 300 Meter weiter flussabwärts
> Aufgebaut, angeködert die Rute ausgeworfen und wollte mich gerade hinsetzen da taugt die Pose unter ...
> Barsch auf Pellets nö !
> Diesmal nicht! Heute nicht!
> Kurz gewartet, Pose bleibt unten  freu
> Anschlag ,sitzt
> Eingeholt Huuuuraaaa Schleie
> Danach 5 Stunden weiter geangelt mit allen möglichen Pellets ,Brot ,Mais aber nichts mehr, noch keinen Zupfer !
> Trotzdem  Endlich die erste Schleie für dieses Jahr, das entschädigt
> 
> LG Michael


Ein dickes Petri Michi zur Schleie.Schön dass es endlich geklappt hat.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jaaa sind einfach schöne Fische !
Bin auch richtig happy über die Oker Tinca 

Danke Euch 

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön dass es endlich geklappt hat, Michi!
> Schleien sind ja auch so meine Lieblinge seit Jahren.
> 
> Petri Heil!


Ach wirklich? Dein Ernst?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hast dir schon fast gedacht, gelle?


----------



## phirania

Heute nun am anderen See gewesen.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Heute nun am anderen See gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 345305
> Anhang anzeigen 345306
> Anhang anzeigen 345307
> Anhang anzeigen 345308
> Anhang anzeigen 345309
> Anhang anzeigen 345310


Auch ein sehr schönes Gewässer 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Waller Michel !
Siehste, das ging letztlich doch ganz fix. Manchmal hilft es, einfach mal richtig zu jammern. 

Bei mir nicht aber ich hatte auch keine Pellets dran, nur Brotteig mit Parmesan aber weder Schleien noch Döbeln war es heute nach italienisch zumute.
Miniboilies, Popups und Heilbuttpellets probiere ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit aber morgen kann ich nicht und ab Sonntag soll es schiffen und kalt werden....


----------



## Ukel

@Waller Michel Petri zur Schleie, und das in der Oker, ich staune, sind die da häufiger anzutreffen?

@phirania schöner See, nimmst du deine Gössel überall mit hin?

@Mescalero dir natürlich auch ein Petri, dein Fluss sieht schön aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Heute nun am anderen See gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 345305
> Anhang anzeigen 345306
> Anhang anzeigen 345307
> Anhang anzeigen 345308
> Anhang anzeigen 345309
> Anhang anzeigen 345310




Hübsches Gewässer Kalle.
Die Viecher musst du besser füttern. Die sind noch recht mager....


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute nun am anderen See gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 345305
> Anhang anzeigen 345306
> Anhang anzeigen 345307
> Anhang anzeigen 345308
> Anhang anzeigen 345309
> Anhang anzeigen 345310


Schönes Gewässer und Bilder.Der Weihnachtsbraten ist auch immer dabei.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> @Waller Michel Petri zur Schleie, und das in der Oker, ich staune, sind die da häufiger anzutreffen?
> 
> @phirania schöner See, nimmst du deine Gössel überall mit hin?
> 
> @Mescalero dir natürlich auch ein Petri, dein Fluss sieht schön aus.


Danke! 
Nur an gewissen Stellen in der Oker ,dort wo der Fluss ein paar Biegungen macht. ...
Da sieht man Sie gründeln im trüben Wasser ! Sie verraten sich mit ihren Blasen !
Aber auf schneller fließenden Abschnitten habe ich noch keine gesehen und gefangen! 
Döbel ,Rotaugen und Barsche sind die Hauptfische dort wo ich bisher War! 
Aber ich bin dort auch noch Neuling, das ist erst mein zweites Ja an der Oker 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nur an gewissen Stellen in der Oker ,dort wo der Fluss ein paar Biegungen macht. ...




Die Innenseiten der Kurven und kurz dahinter, da ist das Wasser flacher und langsamer fließend.
Dort ist ein versuch auf Schleien lohnender als im Rest des Flusses.


----------



## Jason

@phirania Tolle Bilder von deinem See  

@Waller Michel na dann mal Petri zur Schleie. Hast du gut gemacht.

@Mescalero Plötzenpetri in deine Richtung. Die Rute auf dem untersten Bild sieht aber interessant aus. Darf man Fragen, was das für eine ist?
Sieht schon etwas älter aus.

Während ihr den Friedfischen nachgegangen seid, habe ich mich mit den RPD`s vergnügt. Geschnappt habe ich 3 an einer der wenigen Stellen, wo man auswerfen kann. 





Zum entspannen eines arbeitsreichen Tag war der spontane Ausflug genau richtig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zum ersehnten Plötz, lieber @Mescalero - sieht gut aus bei Dir am Bach. Schön, daß Du an den Karpfen vorbeiangeln konntest.

@Waller Michel  - Petri auch Dir zur ersten Tinca das Jahres!

@phirania  - gut siehts aus bei Dir, hoffentlich kann der nächste Ansitz bald starten.

@Jason - ich drück Dir die Daumen in Sachen RPD!


Hab für morgen vormittag noch nen Termin reinbekommen, aber der Nachmittag gehört dem Flüsschen.
Die Karre läuft auch endlich wieder, aber war verdammt teuer, das Werkeln meiner Lieblingsmechaniker.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> @phirania Tolle Bilder von deinem See
> 
> @Waller Michel na dann mal Petri zur Schleie. Hast du gut gemacht.
> 
> @Mescalero Plötzenpetri in deine Richtung. Die Rute auf dem untersten Bild sieht aber interessant aus. Darf man Fragen, was das für eine ist?
> Sieht schon etwas älter aus.
> 
> Während ihr den Friedfischen nachgegangen seid, habe ich mich mit den RPD`s vergnügt. Geschnappt habe ich 3 an einer der wenigen Stellen, wo man auswerfen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum entspannen eines arbeitsreichen Tag war der spontane Ausflug genau richtig.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Toll Jason 1   
RPD fetzten (und schmecken auch super)!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> @phirania Tolle Bilder von deinem See
> 
> @Waller Michel na dann mal Petri zur Schleie. Hast du gut gemacht.
> 
> @Mescalero Plötzenpetri in deine Richtung. Die Rute auf dem untersten Bild sieht aber interessant aus. Darf man Fragen, was das für eine ist?
> Sieht schon etwas älter aus.
> 
> Während ihr den Friedfischen nachgegangen seid, habe ich mich mit den RPD`s vergnügt. Geschnappt habe ich 3 an einer der wenigen Stellen, wo man auswerfen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum entspannen eines arbeitsreichen Tag war der spontane Ausflug genau richtig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wow das ist aber auch ein sehr schönes Gewässer! 

Danke für das Petri LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Toll Jason 1
> RPD fetzten (und schmecken auch super)!
> Petri Heil!


Die fetzen richtig gut zur Zeit. Ich angele mit einer kleinen selbstgebauten Pose, die orangefarbene Signalfarbe hat. Zuerst knallen sie auf die Pose und dann auf den Köder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Dir auch herzlichen Dank 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow das ist aber auch ein sehr schönes Gewässer!
> 
> Danke für das Petri LG Michael


Ich muss mir eine Watthose zulegen. Es gibt so viele Stellen, die kann man wegen der Ufervegetation nicht beangel. Da verstecken sich die Großen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Toll Jason 1


Vergess die 1
Nur noch Jason. Rebecca hat das möglich gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich wollte mal sehen ob du drauf anspringst.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal sehen ob du drauf anspringst.


Ein hinterlistiger Test.... Du hast gesiegt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## geomas

Ne gute Wathose wär auch noch was für mich - alternativ gute Watstiefel.
Letztere sind im Sommer wohl angenehmer und würden mir meist - was die Länge angeht - ausreichen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Ich muss mir eine Watthose zulegen. Es gibt so viele Stellen, die kann man wegen der Ufervegetation nicht beangel. Da verstecken sich die Großen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja das ist nicht nur bei euch sooo 
Ich besitze im Moment auch kein Wathose ,habe da auch Respekt davor muß ich zugeben! 
Bin vor Jahren mal in starker Strömung ausgerutscht und innerhalb von Sekunden hatte ich die Kanalarbeiterhose voll mit Wasser und wog empfunden 300 KG !
Ich wurde immer wieder unter Wasser gedrückt und hatte Glück das ich mich mit letzter Kraft gerade noch an einem Stein aus dem Wasser ziehen konnte! 
Denke aber auch wieder über eine Hose nach, wenn aber aus Neopren und nicht mit Stiefeln dran! 
Habe im Moment nur Watstiefel aber damit kann man halt auch nicht sonderlich tief ins Wasser! 
Wenn du Dir so eine Hose holst, dann such Dir was ,das nicht so schnell voll laufen kann wenn du mal ausrutschtst ,das war wirklich nicht lustig 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps

Vor dem ersten Aalversuch... noch was gefeedert...


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> Vor dem ersten Aalversuch... noch was gefeedert...
> Anhang anzeigen 345330
> Anhang anzeigen 345331
> Anhang anzeigen 345332


Seeehr schöner Brocken 
Dickes Petri !

LG


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> Vor dem ersten Aalversuch... noch was gefeedert...
> Anhang anzeigen 345330
> Anhang anzeigen 345331
> Anhang anzeigen 345332


Ein dickes Petri, schöner Brocken


----------



## Hecht100+

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn du Dir so eine Hose holst, dann such Dir was ,das nicht so schnell voll laufen kann wenn du mal ausrutschtst ,das war wirklich nicht


Ein Gürtel kann was bewirken, aber auch ein dickes Gummiband (Spanngummi in Brusthoehe)


----------



## Papamopps

Schön hier.. jetzt noch ein Wels oder Aal ...


----------



## Mescalero

@Jason 
Petri zu den RPD!
Die Rute sieht nur alt aus, das ist eine aus der Royal Retro Serie von Askari. Ein richtiger Prügel, damit kann man vom Ukelchen bis zum veritablen Waller alles angeln.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ne gute Wathose wär auch noch was für mich - alternativ gute Watstiefel.
> Letztere sind im Sommer wohl angenehmer und würden mir meist - was die Länge angeht - ausreichen.


Watstiefel habe ich 2 Paar. Das ging gut vor 2 Jahren bei dem Regenlosen Jahr. Aber dann wankt man durchs Wasser und denkt es ist nicht so tief und schon läuft es in die Stiefel. Kann schon mal passieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ein Gürtel kann was bewirken, aber auch ein dickes Gummiband (Spanngummi in Brusthoehe)


Ja das stimmt! Hatte ich damals natürlich nicht angehabt ! Trotzdem ist Neopren da vorweg die sichere Wahl !

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Jason
> Petri zu den RPD!
> Die Rute sieht nur alt aus, das ist eine aus der Royal Retro Serie von Askari. Ein richtiger Prügel, damit kann man vom Ukelchen bis zum veritablen Waller alles angeln.


Das glaube ich dir. Sie sieht sehr stabil aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> Schön hier.. jetzt noch ein Wels oder Aal ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345333


Wow ! Wo ist das?


----------



## Hecht100+

Michael, auch bei Neopren. Vor allen sollte man bei Gewaltwuerfen in tieferen Wasser   beachten, das man mit dem Oberkörper schneller unter die Oberfläche geraten kann nach einem Wurf als einem lieb ist. Und meine Watthose geht wirklich bis unter den Achseln.


----------



## Piego93

Erstmal Petri an Waller Michel ! Endlich hat es mit der Schleie geklappt 
Und natürlich auch an alle anderen, Petri zu euren Fängen. 

Mich hat es heute an einen Seerosenhaltigen Torfstich im Landkreis verschlagen.
Heute wollte ich den Schleien und dem ein oder anderen Karpfen nachstellen.

2 Ruten auf Grund und meine Catana Match zwischendrin.

Bis auf Zahlreiche Piranha-Plötzen, die meinen Köder nicht mal den Grund haben erreichen lassen tat sich an der Pose nicht viel.

Auf den Grundmontagen hatte ich einmal 16mm Normalen Boilie und 20mm Popup auf der anderen.
Ich hatte 3 Läufe auf der mit Popup, aber Haken konnte ich keinen Fisch.
Ich denke die Murmeln sind zu groß und werde morgen mal alles ne Nummer kleiner angehen.
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag gewesen.


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> @Waller Michel Petri zur Schleie, und das in der Oker, ich staune, sind die da häufiger anzutreffen?
> 
> @phirania schöner See, nimmst du deine Gössel überall mit hin?
> 
> @Mescalero dir natürlich auch ein Petri, dein Fluss sieht schön aus.


 Ne aber die Natur ist überall fruchtbar dieses Jahr...


----------



## Waller Michel

Piego93 schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri an Waller Michel ! Endlich hat es mit der Schleie geklappt
> Und natürlich auch an alle anderen, Petri zu euren Fängen.
> 
> Mich hat es heute an einen Seerosenhaltigen Torfstich im Landkreis verschlagen.
> Heute wollte ich den Schleien und dem ein oder anderen Karpfen nachstellen.
> 
> 2 Ruten auf Grund und meine Catana Match zwischendrin.
> 
> Bis auf Zahlreiche Piranha-Plötzen, die meinen Köder nicht mal den Grund haben erreichen lassen tat sich an der Pose nicht viel.
> 
> Auf den Grundmontagen hatte ich einmal 16mm Normalen Boilie und 20mm Popup auf der anderen.
> Ich hatte 3 Läufe auf der mit Popup, aber Haken konnte ich keinen Fisch.
> Ich denke die Murmeln sind zu groß und werde morgen mal alles ne Nummer kleiner angehen.
> Trotzdem ein schöner Tag gewesen.



Vielen Dank !
Dir auch ein herzliches Petri !
Einen schönen Angelplatz hast du Dir dort eingerichtet 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@Piego93 - sattes Petri heil! Der Teich kommt mir bekannt vor, ich kann aber irren. Gut sieht er auf jeden Fall aus.
Deine „Piranhas” sehen aus wie kleine Rotfedern. Die sind ja bekannt für ihren Hunger auf süße Maiskörner.


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - Petri heil, sieht stimmungsvoll aus bei Dir.

@Mescalero - ha, die „alte Rute” war mir auch schon aufgefallen. 
Sieht echt schnieke auf Deinen Bildern aus. Würdest Du die empfehlen und welches Modell nutzt Du?


----------



## geomas

#watstiefel
Ich habe ein Paar der billigsten Modelle, die ich vor etwa 3 Jahren finden konnte.
Vertrauen hab ich nicht in die, werde sie aber mal in sicherer Umgebung testen.
Beim Angeln in Watstiefeln oder Wathose wär ich schon sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Papamopps

Papamopps schrieb:


> Schön hier.. jetzt noch ein Wels oder Aal ...


Und hier ist er...mein aller erster Aal


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Piego93 - sattes Petri heil! Der Teich kommt mir bekannt vor, ich kann aber irren. Gut sieht er auf jeden Fall aus.
> Deine „Piranhas” sehen aus wie kleine Rotfedern. Die sind ja bekannt für ihren Hunger auf süße Maiskörner.


Da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht sicher wenn ich das Foto sehe ?
Das Maul kann man nicht erkennen ob es endständig ist oder nicht? 
Die Position der Rückenflosse zur Bauchflosse sieht auf dem Foto jedenfalls aus als wenn Sie auf einer Höhe liegen! 
Der Bauch jedoch ist gekielt ......
Anhand dieses Fotos würde ich mich jetzt nicht festlegen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Piego93 schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri an Waller Michel ! Endlich hat es mit der Schleie geklappt
> Und natürlich auch an alle anderen, Petri zu euren Fängen.
> 
> Mich hat es heute an einen Seerosenhaltigen Torfstich im Landkreis verschlagen.
> Heute wollte ich den Schleien und dem ein oder anderen Karpfen nachstellen.
> 
> 2 Ruten auf Grund und meine Catana Match zwischendrin.
> 
> Bis auf Zahlreiche Piranha-Plötzen, die meinen Köder nicht mal den Grund haben erreichen lassen tat sich an der Pose nicht viel.
> 
> Auf den Grundmontagen hatte ich einmal 16mm Normalen Boilie und 20mm Popup auf der anderen.
> Ich hatte 3 Läufe auf der mit Popup, aber Haken konnte ich keinen Fisch.
> Ich denke die Murmeln sind zu groß und werde morgen mal alles ne Nummer kleiner angehen.
> Trotzdem ein schöner Tag gewesen.


Ein Petri heil.Schönes Gewässer hast du.


----------



## geomas

#river ambush

Die kürzlich erwähnte billige Ultrakurz-Rute aus dem von Andal verlinkten Video ist bestellt. 
Ihre „lange, kräftige Schwester” hab ich ja bereits und schätze sie. 
Die superkurze Variante wird mich mit ans Wasser begleiten, wenn die „normale Rute” ne 11 oder 12 Fuß-Rute ist.


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und hier ist er...mein aller erster Aal


Dann mal dickes Petri zur Schlange !
Freut mich für Dich! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht sicher wenn ich das Foto sehe ?
> Das Maul kann man nicht erkennen ob es endständig ist oder nicht?
> Die Position der Rückenflosse zur Bauchflosse sieht auf dem Foto jedenfalls aus als wenn Sie auf einer Höhe liegen!
> Der Bauch jedoch ist gekielt ......
> Anhand dieses Fotos würde ich mich jetzt nicht festlegen?
> 
> LG Michael



Ich wette nicht, aber wenn ich es anhand des Fotos tun müßte, würde ich auf ne süße Mecklenburger Rotfeder setzen.


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und hier ist er...mein aller erster Aal


Dickes Petri zum ersten Aal.Mach weiter so.


----------



## Piego93

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein Petri heil.Schönes Gewässer hast du.



Danke ! Morgen Abend folgt ein weiter, längerer Ansitz. 
Der einzige Punkt, ist das ein Fluss an die Torfkuhlen anknüpft, dadurch hatte ich heute eine Begegnung mit zwei sehr „netten“ Stand-Up-Paddlern, die Kreuz und quer Laut über meinen Platz paddeln mussten.
War schon sehr provokant, extra den Umweg zu nehmen um einen Angler zu ärgern.
Innerlich wollte ich schon mit dem Boilierohr etwas „Nachtfüttern“
Aber zum Glück haben die sich dann doch noch verzogen.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich wette nicht, aber wenn ich es anhand des Fotos tun müßte, würde ich auf ne süße Mecklenburger Rotfeder setzen.


Der gekielte Bauch spräche dafür 
Ist irgendwie nicht so gut zu erkennen mit dem stand der Rückenflosse ?
Könnte aber natürlich sehr gut sein mit der Rotfeder ,die Augenfärbung kann auch bei einer Rotfeder so schön rot sein. ......
Vielleicht gibt's ja noch ein Bild ?

LG Michael


----------



## Piego93

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der gekielte Bauch spräche dafür
> Ist irgendwie nicht so gut zu erkennen mit dem stand der Rückenflosse ?
> Könnte aber natürlich sehr gut sein mit der Rotfeder ,die Augenfärbung kann auch bei einer Rotfeder so schön rot sein. ......
> Vielleicht gibt's ja noch ein Bild ?
> 
> LG Michael



Leider nein. Aber ich denke ich habe mich wirklich vertan. Es waren mehrere solche Goldtaler dabei und ich tendiere auch zur Rotfeder.
Morgen werden mehr Bilder geschossen und dann so, das es eindeutig ist


----------



## geomas

@Piego93 - die „Schnute” des Goldtalers scheint nach oben zu zeigen, ich bin mir relativ sicher. 
Falls Du mal Fehlbisse auf Mais hast und vom Mais noch was am Haken ist: bei Rotfederbissen sieht das Korn richtig angeknabbert aus, so als ob ne Maus dran war.
Und laß Dich nicht von irgendwelchen Idioten provozieren, es lohnt sich nicht. Viel Erfolg morgen!


----------



## Hering 58

Piego93 schrieb:


> Danke ! Morgen Abend folgt ein weiter, längerer Ansitz.
> Der einzige Punkt, ist das ein Fluss an die Torfkuhlen anknüpft, dadurch hatte ich heute eine Begegnung mit zwei sehr „netten“ Stand-Up-Paddlern, die Kreuz und quer Laut über meinen Platz paddeln mussten.
> War schon sehr provokant, extra den Umweg zu nehmen um einen Angler zu ärgern.
> Innerlich wollte ich schon mit dem Boilierohr etwas „Nachtfüttern“
> Aber zum Glück haben die sich dann doch noch verzogen.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg für morgen.


----------



## Mescalero

@Piego93 
Petri zu den rotflossigen Fischen, ein wunderschönes Gewässer hast du da!

@geomas 
Diese ist die Carp Stalker, schön kurz (8‘) aber mit 3lb auch recht wuchtig und und entsprechend schwer. Sie biegt sich herrlich parabolisch und fühlt sich überhaupt nicht steif an. Optisch ist sie top, schöner Kork, Schiebehalter und Chromringe... Zum Ansitzen ist sie prima aber nicht zum Herumtragen und wirklich stalken würde ich damit nicht wollen, dafür ist sie viel zu schwer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages zu Rotfedern, Aalen und was sonst noch so gebissen hat.
Tolle Bilder von schönen Gewässern habt ihr gemacht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Guten Morgen den Herren!
Heute komme ich für zwei Stündchen an den Rhein, weiß aber nicht so recht was dort tun.... .
Die Aussichten auf Fänge sind eher mager, weshalb ich einfach ne Pose mit Dendro treiben lassen werde.
Seit Corona kann ich ja nicht mehr an die etwas besseren Gewässer nach Käseland fahren, was meine anglerichen Möglichkeiten doch sehr einschränkt.
Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches WE..

Und vielen Dank fürs teilhaben lassen an euren schönen und spannenden Erlebnissen..


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ihr kennt das bestimmt, man sitzt am Wasser so vor sich hin, starrt auf die Pose oder die bunte Rutenspitze, tüddelt ein bisschen, freut sich des schönen Wetters und vielleicht auch der Fangerfolge und denkt plötzlich: komisch, die Sonne war doch eben noch ganz woanders.... und kühl wirds, obwohl noch heller Tag ist!  Zack, die Zeit vergessen!
> 
> Mir gehts ständig so aber heute habe ich mal auf die Uhr gesehen, genau fünf Stunden war ich am Bach und habe in der Halbzeit die Stelle gewechselt, weil überhaupt nichts ging.
> 
> Später wurde es dann genau 1 (in Worten: Eine) Plötze, immerhin eine stattliche für hiesige Verhältnisse.
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich den Ansitz genossen, traumhaftes Wetter, eine Kindergartengruppe (von wegen Beschränkungen oder Mundschutz oder Mindestabstand) kam angerudert, erblickte mich dann doch, Vollbremsung und Kehrtwende. Einfach nur schön.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345291
> Anhang anzeigen 345292


Schönes Gewässer.
Tja der Nachwuchs ist immer und überall unterwegs.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bilder kann ich zwar heute keine bieten da ich vergessen hatte mein Handy vor dem Angeln ans Ladegerät anzuschließen!
> Bin heute wieder an die Oker, bewaffnet mit einem großen Sortiment an Pellets !
> Diesmal eine andere Stelle ca 300 Meter weiter flussabwärts
> Aufgebaut, angeködert die Rute ausgeworfen und wollte mich gerade hinsetzen da taugt die Pose unter ...
> Barsch auf Pellets nö !
> Diesmal nicht! Heute nicht!
> Kurz gewartet, Pose bleibt unten  freu
> Anschlag ,sitzt
> Eingeholt Huuuuraaaa Schleie
> Danach 5 Stunden weiter geangelt mit allen möglichen Pellets ,Brot ,Mais aber nichts mehr, noch keinen Zupfer !
> Trotzdem  Endlich die erste Schleie für dieses Jahr, das entschädigt
> 
> LG Michael



Dickes Petri zur ersten SChleie in diesem Jahr-
Ist der Knoten einmal geplatzt....So geht es weiter.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zur ersten SChleie in diesem Jahr-
> Ist der Knoten einmal geplatzt....So geht es weiter.


Herzlichen Dank @phirania 

Und LG aus Braunschweig!


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> @phirania Tolle Bilder von deinem See
> 
> @Waller Michel na dann mal Petri zur Schleie. Hast du gut gemacht.
> 
> @Mescalero Plötzenpetri in deine Richtung. Die Rute auf dem untersten Bild sieht aber interessant aus. Darf man Fragen, was das für eine ist?
> Sieht schon etwas älter aus.
> 
> Während ihr den Friedfischen nachgegangen seid, habe ich mich mit den RPD`s vergnügt. Geschnappt habe ich 3 an einer der wenigen Stellen, wo man auswerfen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum entspannen eines arbeitsreichen Tag war der spontane Ausflug genau richtig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri dir.
Du hast da aber auch einen schöne Bach.


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Guten Morgen den Herren!
> Heute komme ich für zwei Stündchen an den Rhein, weiß aber nicht so recht was dort tun.... .
> Die Aussichten auf Fänge sind eher mager, weshalb ich einfach ne Pose mit Dendro treiben lassen werde.
> Seit Corona kann ich ja nicht mehr an die etwas besseren Gewässer nach Käseland fahren, was meine anglerichen Möglichkeiten doch sehr einschränkt.
> Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches WE..
> 
> Und vielen Dank fürs teilhaben lassen an euren schönen und spannenden Erlebnissen..



Wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Spaß und Erfolg am Rhein! 
Mach Dir einfach einen schönen Tag! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Vor dem ersten Aalversuch... noch was gefeedert...
> Anhang anzeigen 345330
> Anhang anzeigen 345331
> Anhang anzeigen 345332



Auch von mir dickes Petri.
Möge der Aal mit dir sein.


----------



## phirania

Piego93 schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri an Waller Michel ! Endlich hat es mit der Schleie geklappt
> Und natürlich auch an alle anderen, Petri zu euren Fängen.
> 
> Mich hat es heute an einen Seerosenhaltigen Torfstich im Landkreis verschlagen.
> Heute wollte ich den Schleien und dem ein oder anderen Karpfen nachstellen.
> 
> 2 Ruten auf Grund und meine Catana Match zwischendrin.
> 
> Bis auf Zahlreiche Piranha-Plötzen, die meinen Köder nicht mal den Grund haben erreichen lassen tat sich an der Pose nicht viel.
> 
> Auf den Grundmontagen hatte ich einmal 16mm Normalen Boilie und 20mm Popup auf der anderen.
> Ich hatte 3 Läufe auf der mit Popup, aber Haken konnte ich keinen Fisch.
> Ich denke die Murmeln sind zu groß und werde morgen mal alles ne Nummer kleiner angehen.
> Trotzdem ein schöner Tag gewesen.


Sieht doch schön aus dein Gewässer.
Da geht bestimmt noch mehr.
Petri zum Rotauge schöne Färbung.


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und hier ist er...mein aller erster Aal


Petri zur Schlange....


----------



## phirania

Piego93 schrieb:


> Danke ! Morgen Abend folgt ein weiter, längerer Ansitz.
> Der einzige Punkt, ist das ein Fluss an die Torfkuhlen anknüpft, dadurch hatte ich heute eine Begegnung mit zwei sehr „netten“ Stand-Up-Paddlern, die Kreuz und quer Laut über meinen Platz paddeln mussten.
> War schon sehr provokant, extra den Umweg zu nehmen um einen Angler zu ärgern.
> Innerlich wollte ich schon mit dem Boilierohr etwas „Nachtfüttern“
> Aber zum Glück haben die sich dann doch noch verzogen.


Futterschleuder wirkt da Wunder....


----------



## Waller Michel

Heute Morgen kamen meine erwarteten Pakete bei mir an !
Wie versprochen kommen hier die Fotos! 











LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Glückwunsch, das sieht beides gut aus. Mögen die Sachen lange halten!

Mir ist schon wieder ein Kescher kaputt gegangen, bei dem preiswerten Zebco Alustiel hat sich beim Herausheben eines Karpfens eine der Steckverbindungen gelöst - eine Hälfte des Stiels hatte ich in der Hand, die andere flog samt Kescherkopf und Karpfen ins Wasser.
Glücklicherweise war das reparabel; ich hab die Muffe mit Epoxidharz für immer und ewig festbetoniert.


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Guten Morgen den Herren!
> Heute komme ich für zwei Stündchen an den Rhein, weiß aber nicht so recht was dort tun.... .
> Die Aussichten auf Fänge sind eher mager, weshalb ich einfach ne Pose mit Dendro treiben lassen werde.
> Seit Corona kann ich ja nicht mehr an die etwas besseren Gewässer nach Käseland fahren, was meine anglerichen Möglichkeiten doch sehr einschränkt.
> Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches WE..
> 
> Und vielen Dank fürs teilhaben lassen an euren schönen und spannenden Erlebnissen..


Viel Spaß und Erfolg für heute.Mach Dir einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Heute Morgen kamen meine erwarteten Pakete bei mir an !
> Wie versprochen kommen hier die Fotos!
> Anhang anzeigen 345377
> Anhang anzeigen 345378
> Anhang anzeigen 345379
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Glückwunsch Michi, das sieht beides gut aus.


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche natürlich , allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Heute Morgen kamen meine erwarteten Pakete bei mir an !
> Wie versprochen kommen hier die Fotos!


Sehr schön, sowas hatte ich mir dieses Jahr jetzt auch sicherheitshalber gleich mal mehrfach zugelegt, fürs 6m Angeln unverzichtbar!
Allerdings mit 3.2m Stiel, wahrscheinlich günstiger ohne den Label drauf.

Hält dein 4m Stab den von Andi gestellten Hebetest mit 1kg im Sack aus?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hält dein 4m Stab den von Andi gestellten Hebetest mit 1kg im Sack aus?




1,5kg Flasche.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt ja.
> Mit ner 1,5 kg Wasserflasche biegt der Stock sich auf voller(3m) Länge moderat.
> Kann man noch bequem ausheben mit gutem Gefühl!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342431


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jau - Rekordlifting! 
Pfundweise kann man aber erstmal sicherer anfangen  , nicht dass da gleich was knirscht!

Aber probieren vorher ist echt Pflicht, dass einem über Krautfeld +schwieriges Ufer oder so beim Keschern nicht der Traumfisch wieder ausbüxen kann.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jau - Rekordlifting!
> Pfundweise kann man aber erstmal sicherer anfangen  , nicht dass da gleich was knirscht!
> 
> Aber probieren vorher ist echt Pflicht, dass einem über Krautfeld +schwieriges Ufer oder so beim Keschern nicht der Traumfisch wieder ausbüxen kann.


Da hat es doch sicher eine Berechnungsformel, eine App, oder sonst was in der Richtung!?


----------



## phirania

Heute war es mal wieder der kleine See.
Ein paar schöne Rotaugen haben sich zum Landgang übereden lassen


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute war es mal wieder der kleine See.
> Ein paar schöne Rotaugen haben sich zum Landgang übereden lassen
> Anhang anzeigen 345405
> Anhang anzeigen 345406


Petri Kalle schöne Bilder.Sieht aber auch gut aus dein See.


----------



## Jason

@phirania Petri zu den Plötzen. Der See sieht idyllisch aus. Wieviel ha hat er? Kann man mit einer App berechnen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Wieviel ha hat er? Kann man mit einer App berechnen.


...jo ... und App was geht!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> ...jo ... und App was geht!


Gar nichts geht app. Wollte eigentlich noch mal ans Flüsschen, hab mich aber mit meiner Kiste Bier angefreundet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Heute war es mal wieder der kleine See.
> Ein paar schöne Rotaugen haben sich zum Landgang übereden lassen
> Anhang anzeigen 345405
> Anhang anzeigen 345406




Petri Heil, Kalle!
Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Gar nichts geht app. Wollte eigentlich noch mal ans Flüsschen, hab mich aber mit meiner Kiste Bier angefreundet.
> 
> Gruß Jason


App und zu muss es auch mit einer Kiste gehen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Gar nichts geht app. Wollte eigentlich noch mal ans Flüsschen, hab mich aber mit meiner Kiste Bier angefreundet.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Klingt vernünftig.
Zu zweit macht so ne Kiste auch nur Sinn wenn einer nicht mittrinkt.


----------



## Jason

Hab auch nur aus Frust zugelangt. Da kriegste gesagt..... und das muss noch gemacht werden, bevor das gemacht werden kann, und dann das und das. Ich bin der Sklave meines Hauses. Durchhalten Jason.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klingt vernünftig.
> Zu zweit macht so ne Kiste auch nur Sinn wenn einer nicht mittrinkt.


Brauch heute keinen zweiten Mann mehr. Nicht zum trinken und schon gar nicht zum volllabern. Wer das macht, bekommt eine geschossen, hicks.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

So, ich geh dann mal hoch. Ma lsehen was meine Holde zu meinem Zustand sagt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@Mescalero 
Das tut mir leid mit deinem Kescher ! Kenne ich aber, manchmal ist der Wurm drin! 

@Jason 
Irgendwann hast Du das mit deinem Haus hinter Dich gebracht! Dann hast Du auch was schönes! 

@phirania 
Wirklich schöne Gewässer habt ihr dort !


Ich war heute auch am Wasser, das Wetter war/ist super deshalb wollte ich eigentlich einen Nachtansitz wagen. Leider kam ich erst gegen Mittag los zum Angeln und musste feststellen ich war wohl nicht der einzigste mit der Idee !
Trotzdem hatten wir  ( meine Frau und ich ) noch einen schönen freien Platz am Gewässer unserer Wahl gefunden und ich habe aufgebaut. 
Pose rein und sofort Mini Füüüsch 





Jetzt kamen aber einige Autos auf den Parkplatz gefahren mit Anglern die zusammen gehörten, es wurden sofort größere Mengen Bier und Schnaps  ans Wasser getragen!  
Nach gut 1 Stunde war es dann lauter als am kleinsten Forellensee !

Habe mich dann dafür entschieden mich nicht die ganze Nacht darüber aufzuregen und mit zugucken wie mit 40 Gramm Spiros auf Köderfisch geangelt wird !
Selbst hatte ich noch das ein oder andere Rotauge ,wo ich auch gleich darauf angesprochen wurde, was ich damit mache ?
Meine Antwort war ,schwimmen lassen! 
Naja mal gucken wenn es nächste Woche wieder warm wird ,vielleicht dann ?
Die Leute zieht es halt alle raus ins Freie! 
Ist ja auch verständlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Mescalero
> Das tut mir leid mit deinem Kescher ! Kenne ich aber, manchmal ist der Wurm drin!
> 
> @Jason
> Irgendwann hast Du das mit deinem Haus hinter Dich gebracht! Dann hast Du auch was schönes!
> 
> @phirania
> Wirklich schöne Gewässer habt ihr dort !
> 
> 
> Ich war heute auch am Wasser, das Wetter war/ist super deshalb wollte ich eigentlich einen Nachtansitz wagen. Leider kam ich erst gegen Mittag los zum Angeln und musste feststellen ich war wohl nicht der einzigste mit der Idee !
> Trotzdem hatten wir  ( meine Frau und ich ) noch einen schönen freien Platz am Gewässer unserer Wahl gefunden und ich habe aufgebaut.
> Pose rein und sofort Mini Füüüsch
> Anhang anzeigen 345433
> 
> 
> Jetzt kamen aber einige Autos auf den Parkplatz gefahren mit Anglern die zusammen gehörten, es wurden sofort größere Mengen Bier und Schnaps  ans Wasser getragen!
> Nach gut 1 Stunde war es dann lauter als am kleinsten Forellensee !
> 
> Habe mich dann dafür entschieden mich nicht die ganze Nacht darüber aufzuregen und mit zugucken wie mit 40 Gramm Spiros auf Köderfisch geangelt wird !
> Selbst hatte ich noch das ein oder andere Rotauge ,wo ich auch gleich darauf angesprochen wurde, was ich damit mache ?
> Meine Antwort war ,schwimmen lassen!
> Naja mal gucken wenn es nächste Woche wieder warm wird ,vielleicht dann ?
> Die Leute zieht es halt alle raus ins Freie!
> Ist ja auch verständlich!
> 
> LG Michael


Petri,netter Bericht schönes Foto.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri,netter Bericht schönes Foto.


Danke Dir Hartmut!  War aber wirklich nix besonderes heute 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Ein Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri an alle die draußen waren und diesen herrlichen Tag am Wasser genießen konnten. Ich hatte auch dieses Privileg und habe es gemeinsam mit @Ukel genossen. Wir haben uns an der Oste getroffen und zusammen gefischt. Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, zumal ich das erste mal im Leben mal mit einer Kopfrute angeln durfte. Ukel hatte eine dabei und mir gleich gezeigt, dass man damit auch richtig gut fangen kann. Mit der Kopfrute gab es jedenfalls deutlich mehr Fische, als mt der Feederrute. Vorausgesetzt man kann mit dem langen Stock auch umgehen. Ukel kann das perfekt! Er sieht anhand kleinster Ruckler der Pose, ob es sich um einen Biss handelt, oder die Pose das Blei überholt hat. Ukel war es mit seiner Kopfrute auch, der den einzigen größeren Brassen des Tages gefangen hat. Die meisten der zahlreichen Fische des heutigen Tages waren Güstern, dann gab es noch ein paar Grundeln und kleinere Brassen.
Highlight des Tages war der Seeadler, der pünktlich wie immer, kurz vor Niedrigwasser kam, um in der unserem Angelplatz gegenüberliegende Pütte auf Fischzug zu gehen. Ein wahrhaft majestätischer Raubvogel!
Alles in allem ein wunderbarer Tag an der Oste mit angenehmen Gesprächen und ausreichend Fisch. Ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri an alle die draußen waren und diesen herrlichen Tag am Wasser genießen konnten. Ich hatte auch dieses Privileg und habe es gemeinsam mit @Ukel genossen. Wir haben uns an der Oste getroffen und zusammen gefischt. Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, zumal ich das erste mal im Leben mal mit einer Kopfrute angeln durfte. Ukel hatte eine dabei und mir gleich gezeigt, dass man damit auch richtig gut fangen kann. Mit der Kopfrute gab es jedenfalls deutlich mehr Fische, als mt der Feederrute. Vorausgesetzt man kann mit dem langen Stock auch umgehen. Ukel kann das perfekt! Er sieht anhand kleinster Ruckler der Pose, ob es sich um einen Biss handelt, oder die Pose das Blei überholt hat. Ukel war es mit seiner Kopfrute auch, der den einzigen größeren Brassen des Tages gefangen hat. Die meisten der zahlreichen Fische des heutigen Tages waren Güstern, dann gab es noch ein paar Grundeln und kleinere Brassen.
> Highlight des Tages war der Seeadler, der pünktlich wie immer, kurz vor Niedrigwasser kam, um in der unserem Angelplatz gegenüberliegende Pütte auf Fischzug zu gehen. Ein wahrhaft majestätischer Raubvogel!
> Alles in allem ein wunderbarer Tag an der Oste mit angenehmen Gesprächen und ausreichend Fisch. Ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345442
> Anhang anzeigen 345443
> Anhang anzeigen 345444
> Anhang anzeigen 345445
> Anhang anzeigen 345446
> Anhang anzeigen 345447


Petri euch beiden.Schön das ihr den Tag am Wasser genießen konntet.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri an alle die draußen waren und diesen herrlichen Tag am Wasser genießen konnten. Ich hatte auch dieses Privileg und habe es gemeinsam mit @Ukel genossen. Wir haben uns an der Oste getroffen und zusammen gefischt. Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, zumal ich das erste mal im Leben mal mit einer Kopfrute angeln durfte. Ukel hatte eine dabei und mir gleich gezeigt, dass man damit auch richtig gut fangen kann. Mit der Kopfrute gab es jedenfalls deutlich mehr Fische, als mt der Feederrute. Vorausgesetzt man kann mit dem langen Stock auch umgehen. Ukel kann das perfekt! Er sieht anhand kleinster Ruckler der Pose, ob es sich um einen Biss handelt, oder die Pose das Blei überholt hat. Ukel war es mit seiner Kopfrute auch, der den einzigen größeren Brassen des Tages gefangen hat. Die meisten der zahlreichen Fische des heutigen Tages waren Güstern, dann gab es noch ein paar Grundeln und kleinere Brassen.
> Highlight des Tages war der Seeadler, der pünktlich wie immer, kurz vor Niedrigwasser kam, um in der unserem Angelplatz gegenüberliegende Pütte auf Fischzug zu gehen. Ein wahrhaft majestätischer Raubvogel!
> Alles in allem ein wunderbarer Tag an der Oste mit angenehmen Gesprächen und ausreichend Fisch. Ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345442
> Anhang anzeigen 345443
> Anhang anzeigen 345444
> Anhang anzeigen 345445
> Anhang anzeigen 345446
> Anhang anzeigen 345447



Wow !
Dickes Petri an euch beide! 

Ganz toller Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos ! Gerade der Seeadler ist wirklich was besonderes wenn auch kein Fisch 
Das glaube ich gerne das Ihr einen richtig schönen Tag gehabt habt ! Sehr sympathisch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps

Läuft...


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> Läuft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345449
> Anhang anzeigen 345450



Ach du Gott! 
Das ist ja mal richtig heftig! 

Ganz dickes Perti und viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir !
Tolle Fische !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> Läuft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345449
> Anhang anzeigen 345450


Ganz dickes Petri und  schicke Fotos.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Papamopps - schön Strecke machst Du da!

@Wuemmehunter und @Ukel - danke für das Teilhabenlassen an Eurem gelungenen Angeltag!

@Waller Michel - Glückwunsch zum langen Keschersteil und dem neuen Netz. Petri zu Deinen Plötz.

@phirania - Schön, daß Du Dir ne Extraportion Frischluft und Sonne geholt hast. Petri zu Deinen Fängen!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @Papamopps - schön Strecke machst Du da!
> 
> @Wuemmehunter und @Ukel - danke für das Teilhabenlassen an Eurem gelungenen Angeltag!
> 
> @Waller Michel - Glückwunsch zum langen Keschersteil und dem neuen Netz. Petri zu Deinen Plötz.
> 
> @phirania - Schön, daß Du Dir ne exzraportion Frischluft und Sonne geholt hast. Petri zu Deinen Fängen!


Danke Dir vielmals Georg !
Hast du es heute auch ans Wasser geschafft? 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Von mir auch erstmal ein Petri an alle Erfolgreichen heute.
Mittlerweile habe ich mich vom langen Angeltag erholt und von mir auch ein paar Zeilen zum Tripp an die Oste. Als ich nach zwei Stunden Anfahrt an den verabredeten Treffpunkt kam, wurde ich schon von @Wuemmehunter und Ferdinand erwartet, dieser kam auch gleich neugierig auf Tuchfühlung an mich heran, zur Belohnung hatte ich für ihn etwas Leckerlis parat und für wuemmehunter gab es ein paar Kekse einer etwas größeren Keksbäckerei aus Hannover. Nach der Begrüßung ging es gleich ans Wasser, ziemlich flotte Strömung, fing grad an abzulaufen, und dazu über 4 m tief. Während Wuemme die Feederruten klar machte, kam bei mir zuerst die Kopfrute zum Einsatz mit 8 gr. Pose. Wuemme legte mit ersten Güstern vor, die eine hatte wohl 37 cm. Bei mir dauerte es etwas länger, aber dann konnte ich meinen ersten Ostefisch in den Händen halten, auch ne Güster. Nach ein paar weiteren dieser Kameraden dann auch endlich ein besserer Brassen, sehr schön, danach hin und wieder eine Güster. Später habe ich auch noch gefeediert und die eine oder andere Güster gefangen. Auch Wuemme fing noch einige davon, aber beide hatten wir vielleicht doch etwas mehr Fische erwartet. Trotzdem war es ein super schöner Angeltag, bestes Wetter, Wuemme zauberte zum Mittag im mitgebrachten Töpfchen warme Bockwürstchen im Brötchen hervor und nette Gespräche gab es. Und nicht zu vergessen die schöne Natur mit dem Seeadler und weiterem Geflügel.
Wuemmes Versuch an der Kopfrute war natürlich noch nicht perfekt, aber immerhin hatte er einen Biss darauf, wo ich vorher eine Weile Nichts mehr hatte. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die Angelbedingungen nicht ganz einfach waren, zumal es jede Menge treibendes  Reet auf dem Wasser gab, genügend, um eine Kontiki II zu bauen  
Achja @Wuemmehunter, danke für dein Lob an mich mit der Kopfrute, aber so ganz perfekt war es sicherlich nicht, im Nachhinein betrachtet wären bestimmt noch Verbesserungen möglich gewesen.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Von mir auch erstmal ein Petri an alle Erfolgreichen heute.
> Mittlerweile habe ich mich vom langen Angeltag erholt und von mir auch ein paar Zeilen zum Tripp an die Oste. Als ich nach zwei Stunden Anfahrt an den verabredeten Treffpunkt kam, wurde ich schon von @Wuemmehunter und Ferdinand erwartet, dieser kam auch gleich neugierig auf Tuchfühlung an mich heran, zur Belohnung hatte ich für ihn etwas Leckerlis parat und für wuemmehunter gab es ein paar Kekse einer etwas größeren Keksbäckerei aus Hannover. Nach der Begrüßung ging es gleich ans Wasser, ziemlich flotte Strömung, fing grad an abzulaufen, und dazu über 4 m tief. Während Wuemme die Feederruten klar machte, kam bei mir zuerst die Kopfrute zum Einsatz mit 8 gr. Pose. Wuemme legte mit ersten Güstern vor, die eine hatte wohl 37 cm. Bei mir dauerte es etwas länger, aber dann konnte ich meinen ersten Ostefisch in den Händen halten, auch ne Güster. Nach ein paar weiteren dieser Kameraden dann auch endlich ein besserer Brassen, sehr schön, danach hin und wieder eine Güster. Später habe ich auch noch gefeediert und die eine oder andere Güster gefangen. Auch Wuemme fing noch einige davon, aber beide hatten wir vielleicht doch etwas mehr Fische erwartet. Trotzdem war es ein super schöner Angeltag, bestes Wetter, Wuemme zauberte zum Mittag im mitgebrachten Töpfchen warme Bockwürstchen im Brötchen hervor und nette Gespräche gab es. Und nicht zu vergessen die schöne Natur mit dem Seeadler und weiterem Geflügel.
> Wuemmes Versuch an der Kopfrute war natürlich noch nicht perfekt, aber immerhin hatte er einen Biss darauf, wo ich vorher eine Weile Nichts mehr hatte. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die Angelbedingungen nicht ganz einfach waren, zumal es jede Menge treibendes  Reet auf dem Wasser gab, gebügelnd, um eine Kontiki II zu bauen
> Achja @Wuemmehunter, danke für dein Lob an mich mit der Kopfrute, aber so ganz perfekt war es sicherlich nicht, im Nachhinein betrachtet wären bestimmt noch Verbesserungen möglich gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 345455
> Anhang anzeigen 345456
> Anhang anzeigen 345457


Petri euch beiden.Schön dass ihr den Tag am Wasser genießen konntet.Schöne Fotos.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Von mir auch erstmal ein Petri an alle Erfolgreichen heute.
> Mittlerweile habe ich mich vom langen Angeltag erholt und von mir auch ein paar Zeilen zum Tripp an die Oste. Als ich nach zwei Stunden Anfahrt an den verabredeten Treffpunkt kam, wurde ich schon von @Wuemmehunter und Ferdinand erwartet, dieser kam auch gleich neugierig auf Tuchfühlung an mich heran, zur Belohnung hatte ich für ihn etwas Leckerlis parat und für wuemmehunter gab es ein paar Kekse einer etwas größeren Keksbäckerei aus Hannover. Nach der Begrüßung ging es gleich ans Wasser, ziemlich flotte Strömung, fing grad an abzulaufen, und dazu über 4 m tief. Während Wuemme die Feederruten klar machte, kam bei mir zuerst die Kopfrute zum Einsatz mit 8 gr. Pose. Wuemme legte mit ersten Güstern vor, die eine hatte wohl 37 cm. Bei mir dauerte es etwas länger, aber dann konnte ich meinen ersten Ostefisch in den Händen halten, auch ne Güster. Nach ein paar weiteren dieser Kameraden dann auch endlich ein besserer Brassen, sehr schön, danach hin und wieder eine Güster. Später habe ich auch noch gefeediert und die eine oder andere Güster gefangen. Auch Wuemme fing noch einige davon, aber beide hatten wir vielleicht doch etwas mehr Fische erwartet. Trotzdem war es ein super schöner Angeltag, bestes Wetter, Wuemme zauberte zum Mittag im mitgebrachten Töpfchen warme Bockwürstchen im Brötchen hervor und nette Gespräche gab es. Und nicht zu vergessen die schöne Natur mit dem Seeadler und weiterem Geflügel.
> Wuemmes Versuch an der Kopfrute war natürlich noch nicht perfekt, aber immerhin hatte er einen Biss darauf, wo ich vorher eine Weile Nichts mehr hatte. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die Angelbedingungen nicht ganz einfach waren, zumal es jede Menge treibendes  Reet auf dem Wasser gab, gebügelnd, um eine Kontiki II zu bauen
> Achja @Wuemmehunter, danke für dein Lob an mich mit der Kopfrute, aber so ganz perfekt war es sicherlich nicht, im Nachhinein betrachtet wären bestimmt noch Verbesserungen möglich gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 345455
> Anhang anzeigen 345456
> Anhang anzeigen 345457



Dir auch ein herzliches Petri ! Auch ganz toller Bericht von Dir und seeehr schöne Fotos! 
Ja so eine Kopfrute macht schon Spaß! 
Mit kaum einer anderen Methode kann man so fein fischen ! 
Bei zuviel Treibgut wirds dann aber meist nicht so schön !

Freut mich für Euch Beide, das Ihr einen so schönen Tag hattet !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Wuemmehunter 
Einen wirklich tollen Hund hast Du ! Wunderschön !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte doch noch zu racken heute Vormittag und bin später als geplant, aber immerhin mit vollem Magen zum Flüsschen gestartet.

Der alte Kleinwagen läuft wieder prima und gegen 3 war die erste Brot-Flocke im Wasser. Der Start war zäh, ein Plötzlein von etwa 15cm bewies die Gegenwart von Fischen. Dann kam sein großer Bruder, knapp über 20cm geschätzt. Der Pegel war gegenüber dem letzten Mal noch mal etwas abgesackt. Hmm, haben sich die Döbels verzogen?
Ein äußerst agiles Exemplar widerlegte diese Theorie und sauste gleich ins Totholz. Fest. Mist. 
Also in den Gummistiefeln so dicht ran wie möglich, mit dem Kescher „geangelt” und ich konnte mit Müh und Not das Totholzgewirr lichten. 
Plötzlich war der Ast, an dem der Döbel die Schnur „befestigt hatte” los und trieb zügig von dannen. Zu heftig für die Sehne, also nochmals mit dem Kescher„angeln”. Mit viel Glück konnte ich den Ast im Keschernetz verhaken und den Krempel langsam zu mir ziehen. Die Sehne war mehrfach in dem Ast verwickelt - wie hat der Fisch das nur geschafft? Egal, er war dann fix im Kescher, die Schnur hab ich gekappt und mich gewundert, daß der Döbel mit 37cm deutlich kleiner war als zunächst vermutet.





Schön ist es am Flüsschen. Auch heute habe ich etliche „heiße” Stellen wegen „Unzugänglichkeit” ausgelassen.​

Ich habe dann mit wenig Erfolg einige andere Stellen angetestet - muß mal sehen, ob ich auch von der anderen Seite (Ufer gegenüber) ans Wasser rankomme.
Später, ein paar hundert Meter flußaufwärts, gab es dann viele schnelle Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Nach ner Weile hats dann doch geklappt - meine erste Blicca aus diesem Fluß. Vermutlich haben die berüchtigten Mecklenburger Kampfgüstern die große Flocke samt großem Haken nicht in ihre Schnute bekommen.
Spät in der Dämmerung gab es dann die zweite Güster, wie auch die erste sehr schön gefärbt.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf meinen nächsten Versuch an diesem Flüsschen, vielleicht ist dann ja schon die ganz kurze „River Ambush” da.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch noch zu racken heute Vormittag und bin später als geplant, aber immerhin mit vollem Magen zum Flüsschen gestartet.
> 
> Der alte Kleinwagen läuft wieder prima und gegen 3 war die erste Brot-Flocke im Wasser. Der Start war zäh, ein Plötzlein von etwa 15cm bewies die Gegenwart von Fischen. Dann kam sein großer Bruder, knapp über 20cm geschätzt. Der Pegel war gegenüber dem letzten Mal noch mal etwas abgesackt. Hmm, haben sich die Döbels verzogen?
> Ein äußerst agiles Exemplar widerlegte diese Theorie und sauste gleich ins Totholz. Fest. Mist.
> Also in den Gummistiefeln so dicht ran wie möglich, mit dem Kescher „geangelt” und ich konnte mit Müh und Not das Totholzgewirr lichten.
> Plötzlich war der Ast, an dem der Döbel die Schnur „befestigt hatte” los und trieb zügig von dannen. Zu heftig für die Sehne, also nochmals mit dem Kescher„angeln”. Mit viel Glück konnte ich den Ast im Keschernetz verhaken und den Krempel langsam zu mir ziehen. Die Sehne war mehrfach in dem Ast verwickelt - wie hat der Fisch das nur geschafft? Egal, er war dann fix im Kescher, die Schnur hab ich gekappt und mich gewundert, daß der Döbel mit 37cm deutlich kleiner war als zunächst vermutet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön ist es am Flüsschen. Auch heute habe ich etliche „heiße” Stellen wegen „Unzugänglichkeit” ausgelassen.​
> 
> Ich habe dann mit wenig Erfolg einige andere Stellen angetestet - muß mal sehen, ob ich auch von der anderen Seite (Ufer gegenüber) ans Wasser rankomme.
> Später, ein paar hundert Meter flußaufwärts, gab es dann viele schnelle Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Nach ner Weile hats dann doch geklappt - meine erste Blicca aus diesem Fluß. Vermutlich haben die berüchtigten Mecklenburger Kampfgüstern die große Flocke samt großem Haken nicht in ihre Schnute bekommen.
> Spät in der Dämmerung gab es dann die zweite Güster, wie auch die erste sehr schön gefärbt.
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf meinen nächsten Versuch an diesem Flüsschen, vielleicht ist dann ja schon die ganz kurze „River Ambush” da.



Dir auch ein herzliches Petri und danke für deinen schönen Bericht! 
Das ist dort wo du angelst schnell passiert das man die Schnur irgendwo verheddert !
Is mir heute auch ähnlich passiert! 
Güstern finde ich auch sehr schöne Fische ,da kommt Freunde auf !

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch noch zu racken heute Vormittag und bin später als geplant, aber immerhin mit vollem Magen zum Flüsschen gestartet.
> 
> Der alte Kleinwagen läuft wieder prima und gegen 3 war die erste Brot-Flocke im Wasser. Der Start war zäh, ein Plötzlein von etwa 15cm bewies die Gegenwart von Fischen. Dann kam sein großer Bruder, knapp über 20cm geschätzt. Der Pegel war gegenüber dem letzten Mal noch mal etwas abgesackt. Hmm, haben sich die Döbels verzogen?
> Ein äußerst agiles Exemplar widerlegte diese Theorie und sauste gleich ins Totholz. Fest. Mist.
> Also in den Gummistiefeln so dicht ran wie möglich, mit dem Kescher „geangelt” und ich konnte mit Müh und Not das Totholzgewirr lichten.
> Plötzlich war der Ast, an dem der Döbel die Schnur „befestigt hatte” los und trieb zügig von dannen. Zu heftig für die Sehne, also nochmals mit dem Kescher„angeln”. Mit viel Glück konnte ich den Ast im Keschernetz verhaken und den Krempel langsam zu mir ziehen. Die Sehne war mehrfach in dem Ast verwickelt - wie hat der Fisch das nur geschafft? Egal, er war dann fix im Kescher, die Schnur hab ich gekappt und mich gewundert, daß der Döbel mit 37cm deutlich kleiner war als zunächst vermutet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön ist es am Flüsschen. Auch heute habe ich etliche „heiße” Stellen wegen „Unzugänglichkeit” ausgelassen.​
> 
> Ich habe dann mit wenig Erfolg einige andere Stellen angetestet - muß mal sehen, ob ich auch von der anderen Seite (Ufer gegenüber) ans Wasser rankomme.
> Später, ein paar hundert Meter flußaufwärts, gab es dann viele schnelle Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Nach ner Weile hats dann doch geklappt - meine erste Blicca aus diesem Fluß. Vermutlich haben die berüchtigten Mecklenburger Kampfgüstern die große Flocke samt großem Haken nicht in ihre Schnute bekommen.
> Spät in der Dämmerung gab es dann die zweite Güster, wie auch die erste sehr schön gefärbt.
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf meinen nächsten Versuch an diesem Flüsschen, vielleicht ist dann ja schon die ganz kurze „River Ambush” da.


Petri @geomas zur Dieserflusspremierengüster und der erfolgreichen Döbelpirsch inklusive Rettung, schönes Bächlein


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch noch zu racken heute Vormittag und bin später als geplant, aber immerhin mit vollem Magen zum Flüsschen gestartet.
> 
> Der alte Kleinwagen läuft wieder prima und gegen 3 war die erste Brot-Flocke im Wasser. Der Start war zäh, ein Plötzlein von etwa 15cm bewies die Gegenwart von Fischen. Dann kam sein großer Bruder, knapp über 20cm geschätzt. Der Pegel war gegenüber dem letzten Mal noch mal etwas abgesackt. Hmm, haben sich die Döbels verzogen?
> Ein äußerst agiles Exemplar widerlegte diese Theorie und sauste gleich ins Totholz. Fest. Mist.
> Also in den Gummistiefeln so dicht ran wie möglich, mit dem Kescher „geangelt” und ich konnte mit Müh und Not das Totholzgewirr lichten.
> Plötzlich war der Ast, an dem der Döbel die Schnur „befestigt hatte” los und trieb zügig von dannen. Zu heftig für die Sehne, also nochmals mit dem Kescher„angeln”. Mit viel Glück konnte ich den Ast im Keschernetz verhaken und den Krempel langsam zu mir ziehen. Die Sehne war mehrfach in dem Ast verwickelt - wie hat der Fisch das nur geschafft? Egal, er war dann fix im Kescher, die Schnur hab ich gekappt und mich gewundert, daß der Döbel mit 37cm deutlich kleiner war als zunächst vermutet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön ist es am Flüsschen. Auch heute habe ich etliche „heiße” Stellen wegen „Unzugänglichkeit” ausgelassen.​
> 
> Ich habe dann mit wenig Erfolg einige andere Stellen angetestet - muß mal sehen, ob ich auch von der anderen Seite (Ufer gegenüber) ans Wasser rankomme.
> Später, ein paar hundert Meter flußaufwärts, gab es dann viele schnelle Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Nach ner Weile hats dann doch geklappt - meine erste Blicca aus diesem Fluß. Vermutlich haben die berüchtigten Mecklenburger Kampfgüstern die große Flocke samt großem Haken nicht in ihre Schnute bekommen.
> Spät in der Dämmerung gab es dann die zweite Güster, wie auch die erste sehr schön gefärbt.
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf meinen nächsten Versuch an diesem Flüsschen, vielleicht ist dann ja schon die ganz kurze „River Ambush” da.


Ein herzliches Petri und danke für deinen Bericht! Ein schönes Bächlein hast du.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Wuemmehunter @Ukel und @geomas!
Güstern haben wir hier überhaupt nicht, so viel ich weiß.

In den kommenden Tagen steht ein bisschen Verschönerung an Haus und Garten auf dem Programm, Küche malern und so Sachen. Viel Zeit für ausgedehnte Angelausflüge bleibt da wohl nicht, mal sehen.

@geomas
Was für Brot verwendest du für „Flocke“?
Ich habe meist Rewe Sandwich benutzt aber das hält so schlecht am Haken, dass ich oft nach ein paar Versuchen auf Punch gewechselt habe.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Mescalero 
Ich verwende immer das Sandwichtoast von Netto ,manchmal auch von Lidl !
Das ist relativ pappig und hält auch als Flocke einigermaßen gut! 
Ich zermansche das auch gerne in den Fingern und knete es um den Hakenschenkel 
Das hält teilweise ewig !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Berichte, Männer!
Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen des gestrigen Tages.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Mescalero
> Das tut mir leid mit deinem Kescher ! Kenne ich aber, manchmal ist der Wurm drin!
> 
> @Jason
> Irgendwann hast Du das mit deinem Haus hinter Dich gebracht! Dann hast Du auch was schönes!
> 
> @phirania
> Wirklich schöne Gewässer habt ihr dort !
> 
> 
> Ich war heute auch am Wasser, das Wetter war/ist super deshalb wollte ich eigentlich einen Nachtansitz wagen. Leider kam ich erst gegen Mittag los zum Angeln und musste feststellen ich war wohl nicht der einzigste mit der Idee !
> Trotzdem hatten wir  ( meine Frau und ich ) noch einen schönen freien Platz am Gewässer unserer Wahl gefunden und ich habe aufgebaut.
> Pose rein und sofort Mini Füüüsch
> Anhang anzeigen 345433
> 
> 
> Jetzt kamen aber einige Autos auf den Parkplatz gefahren mit Anglern die zusammen gehörten, es wurden sofort größere Mengen Bier und Schnaps  ans Wasser getragen!
> Nach gut 1 Stunde war es dann lauter als am kleinsten Forellensee !
> 
> Habe mich dann dafür entschieden mich nicht die ganze Nacht darüber aufzuregen und mit zugucken wie mit 40 Gramm Spiros auf Köderfisch geangelt wird !
> Selbst hatte ich noch das ein oder andere Rotauge ,wo ich auch gleich darauf angesprochen wurde, was ich damit mache ?
> Meine Antwort war ,schwimmen lassen!
> Naja mal gucken wenn es nächste Woche wieder warm wird ,vielleicht dann ?
> Die Leute zieht es halt alle raus ins Freie!
> Ist ja auch verständlich!
> 
> LG Michael



Ja ist übel was zurzeit am Wasser abgeht,man könnte meinen es gebe kein Corona oder andere Krisen..
Gottseidank kommt bei mir an den  See nur der einen Schlüssel hat,und das sind nicht so viele.
Oder der über den Zaun steigt,dafür hab ich so meine Gegenmittel in der Angeltasche dabei.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri an alle die draußen waren und diesen herrlichen Tag am Wasser genießen konnten. Ich hatte auch dieses Privileg und habe es gemeinsam mit @Ukel genossen. Wir haben uns an der Oste getroffen und zusammen gefischt. Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, zumal ich das erste mal im Leben mal mit einer Kopfrute angeln durfte. Ukel hatte eine dabei und mir gleich gezeigt, dass man damit auch richtig gut fangen kann. Mit der Kopfrute gab es jedenfalls deutlich mehr Fische, als mt der Feederrute. Vorausgesetzt man kann mit dem langen Stock auch umgehen. Ukel kann das perfekt! Er sieht anhand kleinster Ruckler der Pose, ob es sich um einen Biss handelt, oder die Pose das Blei überholt hat. Ukel war es mit seiner Kopfrute auch, der den einzigen größeren Brassen des Tages gefangen hat. Die meisten der zahlreichen Fische des heutigen Tages waren Güstern, dann gab es noch ein paar Grundeln und kleinere Brassen.
> Highlight des Tages war der Seeadler, der pünktlich wie immer, kurz vor Niedrigwasser kam, um in der unserem Angelplatz gegenüberliegende Pütte auf Fischzug zu gehen. Ein wahrhaft majestätischer Raubvogel!
> Alles in allem ein wunderbarer Tag an der Oste mit angenehmen Gesprächen und ausreichend Fisch. Ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345442
> Anhang anzeigen 345443
> Anhang anzeigen 345444
> Anhang anzeigen 345445
> Anhang anzeigen 345446



dickes Petri an Euch Beiden.
Liest sich ja wie ein gelungender Angeltag.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Ja ist übel was zurzeit am Wasser abgeht,man könnte meinen es gebe kein Corona oder andere Krisen..
> Gottseidank kommt bei mir an den  See nur der einen Schlüssel hat,und das sind nicht so viele.
> Oder der über den Zaun steigt,dafür hab ich so meine Gegenmittel in der Angeltasche dabei.


Ja das ist ideal! 
Aber bei uns handelt es sich natürlich um Angler aus unserem Verein, die hätten also praktisch jeder einen Schlüssel! 
Voriges Jahr, war ich dort oft alleine !
Jetzt nach den Lockerungen und nach dem 1. Mai wollen halt alle ans Wasser, da hab ich auch Verständnis für! 
Aber ich werde es auf die Woche verschieben, wenn die meisten auf der Arbeit sind! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Läuft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345449
> Anhang anzeigen 345450



Dickes Petri
Schöne Strecke....


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Von mir auch erstmal ein Petri an alle Erfolgreichen heute.
> Mittlerweile habe ich mich vom langen Angeltag erholt und von mir auch ein paar Zeilen zum Tripp an die Oste. Als ich nach zwei Stunden Anfahrt an den verabredeten Treffpunkt kam, wurde ich schon von @Wuemmehunter und Ferdinand erwartet, dieser kam auch gleich neugierig auf Tuchfühlung an mich heran, zur Belohnung hatte ich für ihn etwas Leckerlis parat und für wuemmehunter gab es ein paar Kekse einer etwas größeren Keksbäckerei aus Hannover. Nach der Begrüßung ging es gleich ans Wasser, ziemlich flotte Strömung, fing grad an abzulaufen, und dazu über 4 m tief. Während Wuemme die Feederruten klar machte, kam bei mir zuerst die Kopfrute zum Einsatz mit 8 gr. Pose. Wuemme legte mit ersten Güstern vor, die eine hatte wohl 37 cm. Bei mir dauerte es etwas länger, aber dann konnte ich meinen ersten Ostefisch in den Händen halten, auch ne Güster. Nach ein paar weiteren dieser Kameraden dann auch endlich ein besserer Brassen, sehr schön, danach hin und wieder eine Güster. Später habe ich auch noch gefeediert und die eine oder andere Güster gefangen. Auch Wuemme fing noch einige davon, aber beide hatten wir vielleicht doch etwas mehr Fische erwartet. Trotzdem war es ein super schöner Angeltag, bestes Wetter, Wuemme zauberte zum Mittag im mitgebrachten Töpfchen warme Bockwürstchen im Brötchen hervor und nette Gespräche gab es. Und nicht zu vergessen die schöne Natur mit dem Seeadler und weiterem Geflügel.
> Wuemmes Versuch an der Kopfrute war natürlich noch nicht perfekt, aber immerhin hatte er einen Biss darauf, wo ich vorher eine Weile Nichts mehr hatte. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die Angelbedingungen nicht ganz einfach waren, zumal es jede Menge treibendes  Reet auf dem Wasser gab, genügend, um eine Kontiki II zu bauen
> Achja @Wuemmehunter, danke für dein Lob an mich mit der Kopfrute, aber so ganz perfekt war es sicherlich nicht, im Nachhinein betrachtet wären bestimmt noch Verbesserungen möglich gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 345455
> Anhang anzeigen 345456
> Anhang anzeigen 345457


Schöner Bericht
Petri zu den Fischen.
Und das beste an dem Tag,jeder hat seinen Spass gehabt bei dem Treffen.
Auch Ferdinand  sieht gänzlich entspannt aus und hat sich bestimmt über Besuch gefreut.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch noch zu racken heute Vormittag und bin später als geplant, aber immerhin mit vollem Magen zum Flüsschen gestartet.
> 
> Der alte Kleinwagen läuft wieder prima und gegen 3 war die erste Brot-Flocke im Wasser. Der Start war zäh, ein Plötzlein von etwa 15cm bewies die Gegenwart von Fischen. Dann kam sein großer Bruder, knapp über 20cm geschätzt. Der Pegel war gegenüber dem letzten Mal noch mal etwas abgesackt. Hmm, haben sich die Döbels verzogen?
> Ein äußerst agiles Exemplar widerlegte diese Theorie und sauste gleich ins Totholz. Fest. Mist.
> Also in den Gummistiefeln so dicht ran wie möglich, mit dem Kescher „geangelt” und ich konnte mit Müh und Not das Totholzgewirr lichten.
> Plötzlich war der Ast, an dem der Döbel die Schnur „befestigt hatte” los und trieb zügig von dannen. Zu heftig für die Sehne, also nochmals mit dem Kescher„angeln”. Mit viel Glück konnte ich den Ast im Keschernetz verhaken und den Krempel langsam zu mir ziehen. Die Sehne war mehrfach in dem Ast verwickelt - wie hat der Fisch das nur geschafft? Egal, er war dann fix im Kescher, die Schnur hab ich gekappt und mich gewundert, daß der Döbel mit 37cm deutlich kleiner war als zunächst vermutet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön ist es am Flüsschen. Auch heute habe ich etliche „heiße” Stellen wegen „Unzugänglichkeit” ausgelassen.​
> 
> Ich habe dann mit wenig Erfolg einige andere Stellen angetestet - muß mal sehen, ob ich auch von der anderen Seite (Ufer gegenüber) ans Wasser rankomme.
> Später, ein paar hundert Meter flußaufwärts, gab es dann viele schnelle Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing. Nach ner Weile hats dann doch geklappt - meine erste Blicca aus diesem Fluß. Vermutlich haben die berüchtigten Mecklenburger Kampfgüstern die große Flocke samt großem Haken nicht in ihre Schnute bekommen.
> Spät in der Dämmerung gab es dann die zweite Güster, wie auch die erste sehr schön gefärbt.
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf meinen nächsten Versuch an diesem Flüsschen, vielleicht ist dann ja schon die ganz kurze „River Ambush” da.


Petri zum Urwaldausflug....
Schöner wilder Fluss.


----------



## Papamopps

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri
> Schöne Strecke....



Beendet wurde sie wieder mit einem Babyaal. 
Dann ging es um 23:30 nach Hause. 

Das waren dann 9h Angeln. Davon 7h Feedern mit 150g an einer 3,90 Heavy Feeder. 

Meim Arm dankt es mir heute morgen 

Vor allem, da das Blei am Ende micht Schwung über die Steinpackung fliegen muss. 

Der Gedanke, was passiert, wenn mir der Futterborb lei ins Gesicht schlägt....verdränge ich einfach.


----------



## geomas

Hmm, falls nicht noch irgendwas dazwischenkommt fahr ich heute noch mal zum Flüsschen oder zu dem anderen Flüsschen da in der Nähe.
Werde vorher noch mal am Gepäck „feilen”, irgendwie schleppe ich grundsätzlich zu viel Kram mit ans Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Was willst du groß feilen?

1 Rute mit Rolle
1 Kescher
1-2 Banksticks
1 Sitzgelegenheit
1 kleines Tascherl
vllt. 1 kleiner Eimer


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, aber wehe man möchte, um keine Gelegenheit zu verpassen, noch eine zweite Rute samt Rolle und Zeuchs mitnehmen. Dann wirds schon eng mit einem kleinen Tascherl. Und was passiert, wenn die Tasche etwas größer ist, weiß jeder: sie wird vollgepackt, so lange bis der Deckel nur noch schwer zugeht und man das Gepäck kaum noch heben kann. Zusätzliche Banksticks braucht man dann auch....

Vielleicht tut sich ein kleines Fenster auf, regnen tut es nur wenig, mal sehen. Es wird aber auf ein bisschen Fusselwerfen hinauslaufen....


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Was willst du groß feilen?
> 
> 1 Rute mit Rolle
> 1 Kescher
> 1-2 Banksticks
> 1 Sitzgelegenheit
> 1 kleines Tascherl
> vllt. 1 kleiner Eimer


Und fertig wäre der Lack. Für einen Kurzansitz würde das reichen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Und ab geht's! Allen Ükels einen schönen Sonntag-Nachmittag, egal ob am Wasser oder sonstwo.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Und ab geht's! Allen Ükels einen schönen Sonntag-Nachmittag, egal ob am Wasser oder sonstwo.



Viel Erfolg, Georg!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Und ab geht's! Allen Ükels einen schönen Sonntag-Nachmittag, egal ob am Wasser oder sonstwo.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg, Georg


----------



## Hering 58

Ein herzliches Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Mein für gestern geplanter Ansitz an der Donau hat sich aus verschiedenen Gründen auf nächsten Samstag verschoben


----------



## phirania

Bisher läuft es zäh..
Liegt wohl am Luftdruck


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin mal gespannt ob es heute viel Fangmeldungen gibt.
Immerhin steht ein Wetterwechsel an.


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Bisher läuft es zäh..
> Liegt wohl am Luftdruck
> Anhang anzeigen 345507


Bei uns regnet es schon ,Luftdruck ist stark am Fallen !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei uns regnet es schon ,Luftdruck ist stark am Fallen !
> 
> LG Michael


Bei uns geht die Sonne gerade weg.Da kommt noch was.


----------



## geomas

Plan B - teste erst kurz den Oberlauf der Warnow an. Gab nen 37er Brachsen und eben einen Döbel-Junior. Auf Flocke.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Georg,mach weiter so.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Plan B - teste erst kurz den Oberlauf der Warnow an. Gab nen 37er Brachsen und eben einen Döbel-Junior. Auf Flocke.




Na immerhin. 
Heute könnte es durchaus auch schlechter laufen.
Weiter so!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Plan B - teste erst kurz den Oberlauf der Warnow an. Gab nen 37er Brachsen und eben einen Döbel-Junior. Auf Flocke.


Ist doch super! 
Petri und weiter so 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Hier fängt es auch gerade an zu regnen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Was willst du groß feilen?
> 
> 1 Rute mit Rolle
> 1 Kescher
> 1-2 Banksticks
> 1 Sitzgelegenheit
> 1 kleines Tascherl
> vllt. 1 kleiner Eimer


Tach, Jungs! Viel mehr habe ich heute auch nicht dabei. Im Tascherl, die bei mir ein kleines Rucksackerl ist, befindet sich allerdings noch ne Zigarre und ne Flasche grüner Tee (passt doch prima zusammen oder?). Die Fisch interessiert eh nur das, was angeboten wird. Und zumindest den Alanden scheint es zu gefallen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Dir auch ein Petri @Wuemmehunter 
Ja ich bin auch immer öfters mit kleinem Gepäck unterwegs! 
Da geht man einfach öfter Angeln ,wenn ich jedesmal ewig packen muss, geht man eigentlich nur, wenn man lange am Wasser bleiben möchte! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Petri an alle!

Bei mir war, von zwei selbst verschuldeten Abrissen abgesehen, nichts los und das lag zu 100% am Wetter! 
Vielleicht auch ein bisschen an der Hektik. Wenn ich weiß, dass ich nicht viel Zeit habe, neige ich zur Unbesonnenheit - eigentlich könnte ich genauso gut zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## geomas

Eben am neuen Swim Zielfisch Ü40. Wieder auf Flocke am Gamakatsu Circle Power .


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri an alle!
> 
> Bei mir war, von zwei selbst verschuldeten Abrissen abgesehen, nichts los und das lag zu 100% am Wetter!
> Vielleicht auch ein bisschen an der Hektik. Wenn ich weiß, dass ich nicht viel Zeit habe, neige ich zur Unbesonnenheit - eigentlich könnte ich genauso gut zu Hause bleiben.


Ja das geht mir auch so !
Wenn ich immer auf die Uhr gucken muss ,bin ich unkonzentriert! Dann schlägt man schon einmal zu früh an oder setzt die Montage in den Baum oder ähnliches! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Georg! Läuft doch richtig gut bei Dir. Hier frischt der Wind gerade mächtig auf. Und diese ersten Gewitterwolken ziehen auch gleich rein.ne halbe Stunde noch, dann haue ich wieder ab.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach, Jungs! Viel mehr habe ich heute auch nicht dabei. Im Tascherl, die bei mir ein kleines Rucksackerl ist, befindet sich allerdings noch ne Zigarre und ne Flasche grüner Tee (passt doch prima zusammen oder?). Die Fisch interessiert eh nur das, was angeboten wird. Und zumindest den Alanden scheint es zu gefallen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345510


Dir auch ein Petri


----------



## Hering 58

Läuft doch richtig gut.Ein dickes Petri,Georg.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter , @geomas dickes Petri heil euch beiden. 
Stephan, die Zigarre hast du dir redlich verdient. 
Ich war vorhin auch noch mal am Flüsschen, aber es lief nicht besonders gut. eine kapitale kurz vorm Kescher verloren und dann noch ein Biss, den ich versemmelt habe. Danach war Ruhe angesagt. Probiert habe ich es an unserem Wehr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dort ist es besonders flach. Du gucken ein die Fische an und werden misstrauisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Eben am neuen Swim Zielfisch Ü40. Wieder auf Flocke am Gamakatsu Circle Power .


Dann ein dickes Petri ! Läuft ja 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.


----------



## geomas

@Jason - schade, daß es bei Dir nicht geklappt hat. Hoffentlich kriegts Du das nächste Mal die Kapitale.

@Wuemmehunter - Petri zu den Alanden! Denen will ich dieses Jahr auch noch mal auf die vielen Schuppen rücken...

@phirania - hoffentlich bist Du trocken nach Haus gekommen.

@Mescalero - diese Hektik ohne echten Grund kenne ich auch.


----------



## geomas

Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen hab ich es mir direkt am Ziel anders überlegt und bin weitergefahren zum Oberlauf der Warnow.
„Der Fluß nebenan”, an dem ich ja gerne abends noch mal für 2 Stündchen angele, und der Oberlauf des gleichen Flusses haben vom Namen abgesehen nicht viel gemein.

Die heute beangelten Stellen habe ich schon im Februar mal angetestet - damals ohne jeden Erfolg.

Meine Döbel-Rute Nr.1 - die Darent Valley 8ft - war heute mit einem festen Seitenarm mit DS-Blei bestückt, als Haken diente wiedermal der 6er Gama Circle Power. Die zweite Rute war die River Ambush, an der ich eine neuartig aufgebaute Durchlaufmontage probiert habe. Hier habe ich Fertigvorfächer von Korum mit Quickstop benutzt.

Als Köder diente Brotflocke, auch Breadpunch, sowie weiche Pellets (verschiedene - die brachten nur Zupfer, keinen kernigen Biß heute).

Am ersten Swim brachte schon der erste Wurf Geruckel an der Feedertip, aber erst beim zweiten Wurf bogb sich die Rute nach kurzem Gerüttel schön durch - der erste Brassen, den ich im Oberlauf der Warnow fangen konnte. 37cm lang und relativ dunkel, also kein „Skimmer” (den Begriff mag ich nicht, klingt abwertend).
Dann schlabberte ein schöner Boxer exakt an meiner Angelstelle (also genau gegenüber) und es tat sich im Anschluß erstmal nix. 
Viele Hänger, die sich meistens lösen ließen, es sind jetzt eben ne Menge Pflanzen im Wasser.

Bin dann weitergezogen, alle paar Meter gibt es „Features”. Als nächstes kam ein Döbelchen von etwa 20cm an Land. 

Wieder weiter. 





Mit Mücken hatte ich heute im Gegensatz zu gestern keine Probleme, dafür gabs heute Brennesseln, allerlei dornige Pflanzen und derlei zur Genüge.​




Hier gabs einen 43er Döbel, zwei „Larven”, einen von gut 30cm und einen schön gefärbten Plötz von knapp 20cm. 
Alle auf Flocke.​




Der hat mir fast die Rute aus der Ablage gerissen, knallharter Biß auf drei Flockenstücken am Haar, erster besserer Döbel an der River Ambush.

...und hier hatte er sich auf Lauer gelegt:​




Mangels detaillierter Gewässerkenntnisse hab ich einfach nach „Features” gesucht und dort geangelt. Mit Erfolg in diesem Fall.​
Hab heute zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben eine Angelweste getragen (es ist ne Fotoweste, aber das weiß die Weste nicht, psst!) und fand sie leidlich praktisch. Werde aber noch weiter am Gepäck feilen.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen hab ich es mir direkt am Ziel anders überlegt und bin weitergefahren zum Oberlauf der Warnow.
> „Der Fluß nebenan”, an dem ich ja gerne abends noch mal für 2 Stündchen angele, und der Oberlauf des gleichen Flusses haben vom Namen abgesehen nicht viel gemein.
> 
> Die heute beangelten Stellen habe ich schon im Februar mal angetestet - damals ohne jeden Erfolg.
> 
> Meine Döbel-Rute Nr.1 - die Darent Valley 8ft - war heute mit einem festen Seitenarm mit DS-Blei bestückt, als Haken diente wiedermal der 6er Gama Circle Power. Die zweite Rute war die River Ambush, an der ich eine neuartig aufgebaute Durchlaufmontage probiert habe. Hier habe ich Fertigvorfächer von Korum mit Quickstop benutzt.
> 
> Als Köder diente Brotflocke, auch Breadpunch, sowie weiche Pellets (verschiedene - die brachten nur Zupfer, keinen kernigen Biß heute).
> 
> Am ersten Swim brachte schon der erste Wurf Geruckel an der Feedertip, aber erst beim zweiten Wurf bogb sich die Rute nach kurzem Gerüttel schön durch - der erste Brassen, den ich im Oberlauf der Warnow fangen konnte. 37cm lang und relativ dunkel, also kein „Skimmer” (den Begriff mag ich nicht, klingt abwertend).
> Dann schlabberte ein schöner Boxer exakt an meiner Angelstelle (also genau gegenüber) und es tat sich im Anschluß erstmal nix.
> Viele Hänger, die sich meistens lösen ließen, es sind jetzt eben ne Menge Pflanzen im Wasser.
> 
> Bin dann weitergezogen, alle paar Meter gibt es „Features”. Als nächstes kam ein Döbelchen von etwa 20cm an Land.
> 
> Wieder weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Mücken hatte ich heute im Gegensatz zu gestern keine Probleme, dafür gabs heute Brennesseln, allerlei dornige Pflanzen und derlei zur Genüge.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gabs einen 43er Döbel, zwei „Larven”, einen von gut 30cm und einen schön gefärbten Plötz von knapp 20cm.
> Alle auf Flocke.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der hat mir fast die Rute aus der Ablage gerissen, knallharter Biß auf drei Flockenstücken am Haar, erster besserer Döbel an der River Ambush.
> 
> ...und hier hatte er sich auf Lauer gelegt:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangels detaillierter Gewässerkenntnisse hab ich einfach nach „Features” gesucht und dort geangelt. Mit Erfolg in diesem Fall.​
> Hab heute zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben eine Angelweste getragen (es ist ne Fotoweste, aber das weiß die Weste nicht, psst!) und fand sie leidlich praktisch. Werde aber noch weiter am Gepäck feilen.


Ganz toller Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos .Petri


----------



## Finke20

Nabend miteinander, Petri an alle erfolgreichen in unserer Runde.
Geomas sehr schöner Bericht.

Wir hatte heute Vormittag vom Kreisverband für 5 Stunden Gewässerbegehung, wir konnten 9 Seen und ein Fließgewässer in Augenschein nehmen. 
Hier ein paar Eindrücke von einigen unserer Gewässer. 




































Wir habe hier richtig gute Gewässer mit viel potenzial und Fische haben wir auch reichlich gesehen.
Beim nächsten Besuch ist die Angelrute mit im Gepäck, heute mussten sie leider zu Hause bleiben.

Am späten Nachmittag besuchte ich doch noch einen See,  der Bericht kommt morgen.


----------



## Hering 58

Finke20 schrieb:


> Nabend miteinander, Petri an alle erfolgreichen in unserer Runde.
> Geomas sehr schöner Bericht.
> 
> Wir hatte heute Vormittag vom Kreisverband für 5 Stunden Gewässerbegehung, wir konnten 9 Seen und ein Fließgewässer in Augenschein nehmen.
> Hier ein paar Eindrücke von einigen unserer Gewässer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wir habe hier richtig gute Gewässer mit viel potenzial und Fische haben wir auch reichlich gesehen.
> Beim nächsten Besuch ist die Angelrute mit im Gepäck, heute mussten sie leider zu Hause bleiben.
> 
> Am späten Nachmittag besuchte ich doch noch einen See,  der Bericht kommt morgen.


Ganz netter Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos .


----------



## geomas

^^ sieht richtig gut aus bei Dir, Finke! 
Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Andal

Schaut vor allem, rein von den Bildern her, nach Brassen und Barschen aus.  - Somit alles andere als schlecht!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach, Jungs! Viel mehr habe ich heute auch nicht dabei. Im Tascherl, die bei mir ein kleines Rucksackerl ist, befindet sich allerdings noch ne Zigarre und ne Flasche grüner Tee (passt doch prima zusammen oder?). Die Fisch interessiert eh nur das, was angeboten wird. Und zumindest den Alanden scheint es zu gefallen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345510


Dickes Petri DIR.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Da hat es doch sicher eine Berechnungsformel, eine App, oder sonst was in der Richtung!?


Da gibt es doch schon was ein paar Tage länger, müßte als Hebelgesetz vom kleinen Isaac bzw, schon vom alten Archimedes bekannt sein.

Das macht es schön anschaulich!





Bei 4m und 1.5kg kommt man mit einhändiger Endehaltung auf ungefähr 15N*4m=60Nm, dann mal Backen aufplustern und durchhalten! 

Darum je kleiner die Fische, je länger die Rute - und der Hebel. Damit das Fischli was hermacht - eben auch im Kescher!


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen hab ich es mir direkt am Ziel anders überlegt und bin weitergefahren zum Oberlauf der Warnow.
> „Der Fluß nebenan”, an dem ich ja gerne abends noch mal für 2 Stündchen angele, und der Oberlauf des gleichen Flusses haben vom Namen abgesehen nicht viel gemein.
> 
> Die heute beangelten Stellen habe ich schon im Februar mal angetestet - damals ohne jeden Erfolg.
> 
> Meine Döbel-Rute Nr.1 - die Darent Valley 8ft - war heute mit einem festen Seitenarm mit DS-Blei bestückt, als Haken diente wiedermal der 6er Gama Circle Power. Die zweite Rute war die River Ambush, an der ich eine neuartig aufgebaute Durchlaufmontage probiert habe. Hier habe ich Fertigvorfächer von Korum mit Quickstop benutzt.
> 
> Als Köder diente Brotflocke, auch Breadpunch, sowie weiche Pellets (verschiedene - die brachten nur Zupfer, keinen kernigen Biß heute).
> 
> Am ersten Swim brachte schon der erste Wurf Geruckel an der Feedertip, aber erst beim zweiten Wurf bogb sich die Rute nach kurzem Gerüttel schön durch - der erste Brassen, den ich im Oberlauf der Warnow fangen konnte. 37cm lang und relativ dunkel, also kein „Skimmer” (den Begriff mag ich nicht, klingt abwertend).
> Dann schlabberte ein schöner Boxer exakt an meiner Angelstelle (also genau gegenüber) und es tat sich im Anschluß erstmal nix.
> Viele Hänger, die sich meistens lösen ließen, es sind jetzt eben ne Menge Pflanzen im Wasser.
> 
> Bin dann weitergezogen, alle paar Meter gibt es „Features”. Als nächstes kam ein Döbelchen von etwa 20cm an Land.
> 
> Wieder weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Mücken hatte ich heute im Gegensatz zu gestern keine Probleme, dafür gabs heute Brennesseln, allerlei dornige Pflanzen und derlei zur Genüge.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gabs einen 43er Döbel, zwei „Larven”, einen von gut 30cm und einen schön gefärbten Plötz von knapp 20cm.
> Alle auf Flocke.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der hat mir fast die Rute aus der Ablage gerissen, knallharter Biß auf drei Flockenstücken am Haar, erster besserer Döbel an der River Ambush.
> 
> ...und hier hatte er sich auf Lauer gelegt:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangels detaillierter Gewässerkenntnisse hab ich einfach nach „Features” gesucht und dort geangelt. Mit Erfolg in diesem Fall.​
> Hab heute zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben eine Angelweste getragen (es ist ne Fotoweste, aber das weiß die Weste nicht, psst!) und fand sie leidlich praktisch. Werde aber noch weiter am Gepäck feilen.


Dickes Petri. 
Schöne Fische hast du da gefangen. 
Schöner Bericht.


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Nabend miteinander, Petri an alle erfolgreichen in unserer Runde.
> Geomas sehr schöner Bericht.
> 
> Wir hatte heute Vormittag vom Kreisverband für 5 Stunden Gewässerbegehung, wir konnten 9 Seen und ein Fließgewässer in Augenschein nehmen.
> Hier ein paar Eindrücke von einigen unserer Gewässer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wir habe hier richtig gute Gewässer mit viel potenzial und Fische haben wir auch reichlich gesehen.
> Beim nächsten Besuch ist die Angelrute mit im Gepäck, heute mussten sie leider zu Hause bleiben.
> 
> Am späten Nachmittag besuchte ich doch noch einen See,  der Bericht kommt morgen.


Schönes Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas Petri zum Prachtzielfisch! Schöne Fotos, die Brennesseln wuchern hier ebenso und das ist erst der Anfang...
@Finke20 Traumhafte Gewässer habt ihr, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen hab ich es mir direkt am Ziel anders überlegt und bin weitergefahren zum Oberlauf der Warnow.
> „Der Fluß nebenan”, an dem ich ja gerne abends noch mal für 2 Stündchen angele, und der Oberlauf des gleichen Flusses haben vom Namen abgesehen nicht viel gemein.
> 
> Die heute beangelten Stellen habe ich schon im Februar mal angetestet - damals ohne jeden Erfolg.
> 
> Meine Döbel-Rute Nr.1 - die Darent Valley 8ft - war heute mit einem festen Seitenarm mit DS-Blei bestückt, als Haken diente wiedermal der 6er Gama Circle Power. Die zweite Rute war die River Ambush, an der ich eine neuartig aufgebaute Durchlaufmontage probiert habe. Hier habe ich Fertigvorfächer von Korum mit Quickstop benutzt.
> 
> Als Köder diente Brotflocke, auch Breadpunch, sowie weiche Pellets (verschiedene - die brachten nur Zupfer, keinen kernigen Biß heute).
> 
> Am ersten Swim brachte schon der erste Wurf Geruckel an der Feedertip, aber erst beim zweiten Wurf bogb sich die Rute nach kurzem Gerüttel schön durch - der erste Brassen, den ich im Oberlauf der Warnow fangen konnte. 37cm lang und relativ dunkel, also kein „Skimmer” (den Begriff mag ich nicht, klingt abwertend).
> Dann schlabberte ein schöner Boxer exakt an meiner Angelstelle (also genau gegenüber) und es tat sich im Anschluß erstmal nix.
> Viele Hänger, die sich meistens lösen ließen, es sind jetzt eben ne Menge Pflanzen im Wasser.
> 
> Bin dann weitergezogen, alle paar Meter gibt es „Features”. Als nächstes kam ein Döbelchen von etwa 20cm an Land.
> 
> Wieder weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Mücken hatte ich heute im Gegensatz zu gestern keine Probleme, dafür gabs heute Brennesseln, allerlei dornige Pflanzen und derlei zur Genüge.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gabs einen 43er Döbel, zwei „Larven”, einen von gut 30cm und einen schön gefärbten Plötz von knapp 20cm.
> Alle auf Flocke.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der hat mir fast die Rute aus der Ablage gerissen, knallharter Biß auf drei Flockenstücken am Haar, erster besserer Döbel an der River Ambush.
> 
> ...und hier hatte er sich auf Lauer gelegt:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangels detaillierter Gewässerkenntnisse hab ich einfach nach „Features” gesucht und dort geangelt. Mit Erfolg in diesem Fall.​
> Hab heute zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben eine Angelweste getragen (es ist ne Fotoweste, aber das weiß die Weste nicht, psst!) und fand sie leidlich praktisch. Werde aber noch weiter am Gepäck feilen.




Ein toller Bericht, Georg!
Das Flüsschen sieht sehr verlockend aus.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Nabend miteinander, Petri an alle erfolgreichen in unserer Runde.
> Geomas sehr schöner Bericht.
> 
> Wir hatte heute Vormittag vom Kreisverband für 5 Stunden Gewässerbegehung, wir konnten 9 Seen und ein Fließgewässer in Augenschein nehmen.
> Hier ein paar Eindrücke von einigen unserer Gewässer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wir habe hier richtig gute Gewässer mit viel potenzial und Fische haben wir auch reichlich gesehen.
> Beim nächsten Besuch ist die Angelrute mit im Gepäck, heute mussten sie leider zu Hause bleiben.
> 
> Am späten Nachmittag besuchte ich doch noch einen See,  der Bericht kommt morgen.



Super Gewässer, Finke!
Das Zweite(mit den umgefallenen Bäumern drin) sieht nach Schleien aus.
Hast du da schonmal geangelt?


----------



## Ukel

@Wuemmehunter Herzliches Petri zu den Alanden, die habe ich an der Oste leider vermisst

@geomas auch dir ein herzliches Petri, schöne Bilder und schönes Flüsschen

@Finke20 die Gewässer gefallen mir auch sehr


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ukel schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter Herzliches Petri zu den Alanden, die habe ich an der Oste leider vermisst
> 
> Es gibt sie auch in der Oste. Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal. Mein gestriger Bursche stammt aus dem Tidenteil der Wümme. Die ist bei Ebbe übrigens kaum tiefer als einen halben Meter, wie ich gestern doch etwas überrascht feststellen durfte. Unweit von meiner Angelstelle haben zwei Jungs gebadet und konnten Problemlos durch den gesamten Fluss waten. Bei Flut sieht das natürlich anders aus. Der Tidenhub beträgt in dem Bereich knapp zwei Meter.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen hab ich es mir direkt am Ziel anders überlegt und bin weitergefahren zum Oberlauf der Warnow.
> „Der Fluß nebenan”, an dem ich ja gerne abends noch mal für 2 Stündchen angele, und der Oberlauf des gleichen Flusses haben vom Namen abgesehen nicht viel gemein.
> 
> Die heute beangelten Stellen habe ich schon im Februar mal angetestet - damals ohne jeden Erfolg.
> 
> Meine Döbel-Rute Nr.1 - die Darent Valley 8ft - war heute mit einem festen Seitenarm mit DS-Blei bestückt, als Haken diente wiedermal der 6er Gama Circle Power. Die zweite Rute war die River Ambush, an der ich eine neuartig aufgebaute Durchlaufmontage probiert habe. Hier habe ich Fertigvorfächer von Korum mit Quickstop benutzt.
> 
> Als Köder diente Brotflocke, auch Breadpunch, sowie weiche Pellets (verschiedene - die brachten nur Zupfer, keinen kernigen Biß heute).
> 
> Am ersten Swim brachte schon der erste Wurf Geruckel an der Feedertip, aber erst beim zweiten Wurf bogb sich die Rute nach kurzem Gerüttel schön durch - der erste Brassen, den ich im Oberlauf der Warnow fangen konnte. 37cm lang und relativ dunkel, also kein „Skimmer” (den Begriff mag ich nicht, klingt abwertend).
> Dann schlabberte ein schöner Boxer exakt an meiner Angelstelle (also genau gegenüber) und es tat sich im Anschluß erstmal nix.
> Viele Hänger, die sich meistens lösen ließen, es sind jetzt eben ne Menge Pflanzen im Wasser.
> 
> Bin dann weitergezogen, alle paar Meter gibt es „Features”. Als nächstes kam ein Döbelchen von etwa 20cm an Land.
> 
> Wieder weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Mücken hatte ich heute im Gegensatz zu gestern keine Probleme, dafür gabs heute Brennesseln, allerlei dornige Pflanzen und derlei zur Genüge.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gabs einen 43er Döbel, zwei „Larven”, einen von gut 30cm und einen schön gefärbten Plötz von knapp 20cm.
> Alle auf Flocke.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der hat mir fast die Rute aus der Ablage gerissen, knallharter Biß auf drei Flockenstücken am Haar, erster besserer Döbel an der River Ambush.
> 
> ...und hier hatte er sich auf Lauer gelegt:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangels detaillierter Gewässerkenntnisse hab ich einfach nach „Features” gesucht und dort geangelt. Mit Erfolg in diesem Fall.​
> Hab heute zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben eine Angelweste getragen (es ist ne Fotoweste, aber das weiß die Weste nicht, psst!) und fand sie leidlich praktisch. Werde aber noch weiter am Gepäck feilen.



Georg
Ich hab an der Oker auch immer wieder mit Brennesseln zu kämpfen! 
Wenn ich die nächste Zeit mal wieder in den Baumarkt komme ,werde ich mir eine preiswerte Sichel besorgen! Handschuhe hab ich sowieso immer im Kofferraum! 
Das man sich wenigstens ein kleines Stück Angelplatz frei schneiden kann! 
Vielleicht ist das auch für Dich eine Idee ?

Hab mir da schon öfter in kurzen Hosen die Beine verbrannt! Dann ist man die ganze Zeit am jucken und kratzen  keine angenehme Sache 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> ...
> Hab heute zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben eine Angelweste getragen...


Ich bin fassungslos.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab mir da schon öfter in kurzen Hosen die Beine verbrannt! Dann ist man die ganze Zeit am jucken und kratzen  keine angenehme Sache


In kurzen Hosen geh ich nicht zum angeln. Allein schon wegen den Zecken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hab mir da schon öfter in kurzen Hosen die Beine verbrannt! Dann ist man die ganze Zeit am jucken und kratzen  keine angenehme Sache
> 
> LG Michael



Je nach Region ist das sowieso keine gute Idee. Ich habe heute morgen eine Zecke an der Wade gefunden, obwohl ich gestern lange Jeans UND Gummistiefel an hatte. Nicht auszudenken, wie das mit Shorts geendet hätte.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mit den Zecken habt ihr leider Recht! 
Eine üble Sache ! Aber bei 30 Grad im Schatten mit langen Hosen auch keine Lösung! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> @phirania - hoffentlich bist Du trocken nach Haus gekommen.


Waren zum Glück nur ein paar Tropfen...
Hat erst richtig geschüttet als ich schon wieder zuhause war.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Georg
> Ich hab an der Oker auch immer wieder mit Brennesseln zu kämpfen!
> Wenn ich die nächste Zeit mal wieder in den Baumarkt komme ,werde ich mir eine preiswerte Sichel besorgen! Handschuhe hab ich sowieso immer im Kofferraum!
> Das man sich wenigstens ein kleines Stück Angelplatz frei schneiden kann!
> Vielleicht ist das auch für Dich eine Idee ?
> 
> Hab mir da schon öfter in kurzen Hosen die Beine verbrannt! Dann ist man die ganze Zeit am jucken und kratzen  keine angenehme Sache
> 
> LG Michael


BN gelten ja in der Volksmedizin als Mittel gegen den Reiss Matthias - gegen den Rheumatismus. 


Jason schrieb:


> In kurzen Hosen geh ich nicht zum angeln. Allein schon wegen den Zecken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich besitze nicht mal welche. Kurze Hosen sind was für Kinder und Touristen - am besten mit Tennissocken und Sandalen!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Ich besitze nicht mal welche. Kurze Hosen ...


dito
Im Sommer sind leichte Berghosen angebracht, und wenn man wirklich will kann man die Hosenbeine oft auch mit einem Reißverschluss abnehmen. Muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Andal

...und diese langen Hosen sind subjektiv sogar noch kühler, weil es einem nicht die Wadl aufzündt. 
Abgesehen vo des Brennessln und de Brawan.


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> BN gelten ja in der Volksmedizin als Mittel gegen den Reiss Matthias - gegen den Rheumatismus.
> 
> Ich besitze nicht mal welche. Kurze Hosen sind was für Kinder und Touristen - am besten mit Tennissocken und Sandalen!


Ich ziehe von Mai bis Oktober nur äußerst ungern langen Hosen an - selbst auf meine Hochzeit nicht.
Da werden mich auch keine Krabbler von abhalten.
... und der Optik wegen zieh ich schonmal garkeine langen Hosen an. Dann lieber ganz ohne ;P


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe von Mai bis Oktober nur äußerst ungern langen Hosen an - selbst auf meine Hochzeit nicht.
> Da werden mich auch keine Krabbler von abhalten.
> ... und der Optik wegen zieh ich schonmal garkeine langen Hosen an. Dann lieber ganz ohne ;P


So wunderschön bin ich nicht mehr. Ich gehe lieber bedeckten Leibes in die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe von Mai bis Oktober nur äußerst ungern langen Hosen an - selbst auf meine Hochzeit nicht.
> Da werden mich auch keine Krabbler von abhalten.
> ... und der Optik wegen zieh ich schonmal garkeine langen Hosen an. Dann lieber ganz ohne ;P



Wahrlich gesprochen wie ein Mann....
Nur Memmen können sich kurzen Hosen entziehen.. 
Mein Ausflug am Samstag endete übrigens wie erwartet - während mein Lieblingsanfänger drei schöne Streifendöbel gefangen hat, bin ich mal wieder leer ausgegangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also kurze Hosen sind nett in der Hitze und angenehm für alles, was nicht mit harter Arbeit oder Buschwerk zu tun hat.
Dafür braucht man auch nicht irgendeine lange Hose, sonders was richtiges, stabil, luftig, isolierend, angenehm, und vor allem schützend.
Körperschutz und Einsatz mit geringen Bedenken ist das Thema. Gibt auch so fiese Sachen wie Herkulesstaude und einige andere Gifte jenseits der Brennessel.
Von Zecken, Mücken, Kriebelmücken, Bremsen oder nur lästigen Schweißleckern usw. gar nicht erst weiter zu erzählen. Überall wo es am Wasser richtig schön und bewachsen ist, da wo ich gerne angele, gibt es die leider. Und in die pralle Sonne setze ich mich nicht mehr, Schatten von Bäumen ist das Maß der Dinge als Angler bei Sonnenschein und wenigstens ein leichter Wind. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr Sonnenschirme zugelegt, auch zum Angeln kommt da einer mit - auch immer an die Oberweser! 
Oder besser eben in den Tagesrandlagen, da ist das Ungeziefer aber auch am aktivsten.

Aber vlt. haben manch andere Leute stärker behaarte Beine und sind da mit einem Fell besser geschützt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja also bei Buschwerk brauche ich auch keine kurzen Hosen 
Aber sonst trage ich die schon gerne, hab da ein paar von Fox aber auch normale in Tarnfarbe !
Was ich aber fast immer trage ist festes Schuhwerk! Das ist mir persönlich wichtig! 
Wenn im Hochsommer lange Hosen, dann aber nur mit Schirm  sonst geht man wirklich kaputt nach paar Stunden! 

Mit den Scheiß Zecken ist aber wirklich ein Problem! Abends suchen wir die Hunde und uns gegenseitig danach ab ! 
Ich hatte dieses Jahr noch keine!  Aber die Hunde schon paar mal! 
Ich kann diese Viecher nicht leiden !!!


LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die sich bei dem Wetter ans Wasser begeben haben 
Mir ist es zu ungemütlich. Seit gestern stürmt es richtig 



geomas schrieb:


> Darent Valley 8ft





geomas schrieb:


> River Ambush


Welche der beiden findest du besser?


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an alle die sich bei dem Wetter ans Wasser begeben haben
> Mir ist es zu ungemütlich. Seit gestern stürmt es richtig
> 
> 
> 
> Welche der beiden findest du besser?




Meiner Meinung nach ist die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver eine wirklich sehr gute und überraschend universell einsetzbare Rute.
Sie ist auch deutlich filigraner als die River Ambush. Zusammengepackt (ich hab mir das spezielle Sleeve für sie besorgt) ist sie superkompakt.

Die 7ft River Ambush ist eher ne Rute „fürs Grobe”, ohne dabei ein Knüppel zu sein. 
Auch Bisse von lütten Güstern und so sind an der Spitze prima zu erkennen.
Wichtig: wenn viel Zeugs auf dem Wasser treibt und an der Schnur kleben bleibt: die River Ambush hat Ringe mit großem Innendurchmesser, die Darent-Valley-Spitzen haben deutlich kleinere Ringe, die schneller verdreckt oder verstopft sind.
Die ganz kurze Variante (etwa 5,5ft) der River Ambush ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Hab ein paar „Swims” im Sinn, wo ich mit der ganz kurzen Rute angreifen will.

Ebenfalls am Flüsschen getestet werden soll noch meine Dropshot-Rute, aber im Einsatz als leichte kurze Grundrute.
Die hat mehr Power als die ganz feinen Picker, dennoch ne recht gute Bißanzeige.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@geomas

Haben diese kleinen Ruten eigentlich Wechselspitzen, also umsteckbare und mehrere dabei?
Das Bild von der sagt 2 : https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/images/detailed/30/17223_600.jpg
Das Bild von der sagt 1 : https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/med..._discovery_rvs_rod_river_ambush_5.5ft_1.5.jpg
Macht da das Umstecken noch Sinn, wenn es sowieso superfein sein soll?

So ein paar mit fest eingeklebter Spitze fliegen bei mir herum, bisher wenig beachtet.
Mich reizt durchaus das Selberbauen, vorne abschneiden und ein dünnes Vollstäbchen einzupassen ist an sich nicht schwer - bei Teleruten war das Standard.
Damit könnte man auf das reiche Angebot der Spinruten und deren weit fortgeschrittenere Blanks zurückgreifen - so die Idee.

Hoffentlich ergibt sich mal die Möglichkeit von Liveinspektion und Angeltreffen.


----------



## Mescalero

Die eine der Wechselspitzen der Darent Valley ist auch als normale Posenspitze zu nutzen, so interpretiere ich das. Aber geomas wird sicher noch etwas dazu schreiben.
Die River Ambush hat nur eine Spitze.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> Haben diese kleinen Ruten eigentlich Wechselspitzen, also umsteckbare und mehrere dabei?
> Das Bild sagt 2 : https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/images/detailed/30/17223_600.jpg
> 
> 
> So ein paar mit fest eingeklebter Spitze fliegen bei mir herum, bisher wenig beachtet.
> Mich reizt durchaus das Selberbauen, vorne abschneiden und ein dünnes Vollstäbchen einzupassen ist an sich nicht schwer - bei Teleruten war das Standard.
> Damit könnte man auf das reiche Angebot der Spinruten und deren weit fortgeschrittenere Blanks zurückgreifen - so die Idee.
> 
> Hoffentlich ergibt sich mal die Möglichkeit von Liveinspektion und Angeltreffen.



Die River Ambush-Ruten haben fest verbaute Spitzen, die Darent Valley 8ft kommt mit wechselbaren „Tips” und zwar einer normalen (weicheren) Feedertip und einer etwas härteren Wechselspitze mit normalen, abstehenden Ringen. Mit dieser Spitze wird sie wohl von einigen Briten auch zum Dropshotten und als Posenrute mißbraucht. Warum auch nicht.

(Alte) Grundruten mit fest verbauter „Bibberspitze” finde ich hochinteressant.

Vergleichsfoto auf die Schnelle im Garten:







Ich hoffe, man sieht, was ich mit den Ringen auch im früheren Post meinte.

An der DV nutze ich ausschließlich die gelbe Spitze.


Nachtrag: die Darent Valley finde ich schon günstig  - die River Ambush Modelle sind richtig billig (aktuell 34,19 für die 7ft. und 28,49€ für das ganz kurze Modell). Die DV wirkt deutlich edler.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Die River Ambush-Ruten haben fest verbaute Spitzen, die Darent Valley 8ft kommt mit wechselbaren „Tips” und zwar einer normalen (weicheren) Feedertip und einer etwas härteren Wechselspitze mit normalen, abstehenden Ringen. Mit dieser Spitze wird sie wohl von einigen Briten auch zum Dropshotten und als Posenrute mißbraucht. Warum auch nicht.
> 
> (Alte) Grundruten mit fest verbauter „Bibberspitze” finde ich hochinteressant.
> 
> Vergleichsfoto auf die Schnelle im Garten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, man sieht, was ich mit den Ringen auch im früheren Post meinte.
> 
> An der DV nutze ich ausschließlich die gelbe Spitze.



Klingt sehr universell! 
Als Posenrute ,gerade dort wo es viele Bäume gibt kann ich mir die Rute sehr gut vorstellen! 
Meine Puckerruten vornehmlich von Daiwa nutze ich dafür auch sehr gerne! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Das mit der überbordenden Vegetation war halt am unserem ehemaligen Pachtweiher geil. Per Sense waren die 2-3 Angelplätze immer gleich frei und was uns an Erlengestrüpp gestört hatte, das wurde im Herbst eh rasiert. Mach das heute mal an einem Gastkartengewässer!


----------



## Mescalero

Universell - wenn ich das schon höre!

Niemand braucht universell einsetzbare Ruten. Hochspezialisierte Geräte sind angesagt, ausschließlich für eine einzige Art der Angelei geeignet. 

Wie sonst lassen sich permanente Neuanschaffungen rechtfertigen?!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Das mit der überbordenden Vegetation war halt am unserem ehemaligen Pachtweiher geil. Per Sense waren die 2-3 Angelplätze immer gleich frei und was uns an Erlengestrüpp gestört hatte, das wurde im Herbst eh rasiert. Mach das heute mal an einem Gastkartengewässer!


Unser Verein macht das auch beim Arbeitsdienst! Aber das wächst natürlich auch schnell wieder nach! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Dein Vorschlag mit der Sichel war schon gut. Da meckert auch kein Landwirt, wenn man sich drei Quadratmeter freihaut.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag mit der Sichel war schon gut. Da meckert auch kein Landwirt, wenn man sich drei Quadratmeter freihaut.


Und wenn du die Sichel mit einem Kescherstabgewinde nachrüstest, kann du diesen als Stiel nehmen und hast gleichzeitig bei zu vielen Wasserpflanzen auch noch etwas für eine schöne Schneise mit dabei.


----------



## Hering 58

An alle die sich bei dem Wetter ans Wasser begeben haben ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wenn du die Sichel mit einem Kescherstabgewinde nachrüstest, kann du diesen als Stiel nehmen und hast gleichzeitig bei zu vielen Wasserpflanzen auch noch etwas für eine schöne Schneise mit dabei.


Die sind ganz toll. Ein Kollege hat das vor Jahren probiert. So eine "Sichel" am eigentlich soliden Bankstick. Der Bankstick krumm, die Sichel noch stumpfer als vorher und das Gras leicht niedergedrückt... entweder eine ordentlich gedengelte Sense mit scharfem Schliff, oder gleich bleiben lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Niemand braucht universell einsetzbare Ruten. Hochspezialisierte Geräte sind angesagt, ausschließlich für eine einzige Art der Angelei geeignet.


Prinzipiell hättest du recht - wenn man denn einen großen Gerätebus (Fahrbare Rutenausstellung! ) und mindestens einen Butler dazu hätte! 

Ansonsten ist es weit bequemer und erfolgreicher, auch was die erwanderbaren Stellen betrifft,
nur so 4 bis 6 sehr universelle und am besten noch umbaubare Ruten im Futteral fürs Gepack zum schleppen zu haben.
Noch mehr Kraft- und Ausdauersport muss nicht sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die sind ganz toll. Ein Kollege hat das vor Jahren probiert. So eine "Sichel" am eigentlich soliden Bankstick. Der Bankstick krumm, die Sichel noch stumpfer als vorher und das Gras leicht niedergedrückt... entweder eine ordentlich gedengelte Sense mit scharfem Schliff, oder gleich bleiben lassen.


Naja ne normale Sichel aus dem Baumarkt reicht mir vollkommen 
Immer eine Senze im Auto ,dann fehlt nur noch Laterne und Sturmhaube 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nachtrag: die Darent Valley finde ich schon günstig  - die River Ambush Modelle sind richtig billig (aktuell 34,19 für die 7ft. und 28,49€ für das ganz kurze Modell). Die DV wirkt deutlich edler.


Ich hätte mir die eher teurer vorgestellt - von wegen Spezialruten. 

Bleibt aber noch ungefähr im Bereich anderer günstig im Sonderangebot abgegriffenen Spinruten, wobei das^ wirklich Preise für Experimentierfreudige mit kleinem Budget sind!


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Die sind ganz toll. Ein Kollege hat das vor Jahren probiert. So eine "Sichel" am eigentlich soliden Bankstick. Der Bankstick krumm, die Sichel noch stumpfer als vorher und das Gras leicht niedergedrückt... entweder eine ordentlich gedengelte Sense mit scharfem Schliff, oder gleich bleiben lassen.


Das Problem ist doch wer kann heute noch Dengeln oder hat die Zeit dafür. Einmal mit der Flex dran lang und sie ist scharf, bei Brennesseln vielleicht für einen Quadratmeter. Und beim Schneisen schneiden nicht zu Tief bei Seerosen schneiden, dann ist die Schneide auch schneller Stumpf als man neu Dengeln kann. Und unser Gewässerbesitzer fand die treibenden Blüten mitten auf dem See auch nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja ne normale Sichel aus dem Baumarkt reicht mir vollkommen
> Immer eine Senze im Auto ,dann fehlt nur noch Laterne und Sturmhaube


Die modernen Sensen am leichten "High-End-Tackle" Alustock sind ja abschraubbar, zumindest meine ziemlich lange aus unserem sehr gut forstwirtschaftlich orientierten Mähwerkzeughandel als "Österreichisches Almwerkzeug" ist vom Blatt und zukaufbaren Stiel genau dafür vorgesehen.
Aber für ins Wasser werfen würde ich die aus mehreren Gründen nicht riskieren wollen. (wie Hecht100+ schon andeutet)
Man kann das Blatt nach abschrauben auch extra verpacken und verstauen, so wird das eher was mit dem Dabeihaben im Auto.
Ich bin gerne Sensenmann und meist viel schneller als die Fadenmäher und Motorsensen, je mehr und länger Kraut, desto größer der Unterschied!


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die modernen Sensen am leichten "High-End-Tackle" Alustock sind ja abschraubbar, zumindest meine ziemlich lange aus unserem sehr gut forstwirtschaftlich orientierten Mähwerkzeughandel als "Österreichisches Almwerkzeug" ist vom Blatt und zukaufbaren Stiel genau dafür vorgesehen.
> Aber für ins Wasser werfen würde ich die aus mehreren Gründen nicht riskieren wollen.
> Man kann das Blatt nach abschrauben auch extra verpacken und verstauen, so wird das eher was mit dem Dabeihaben im Auto.
> Ich bin gerne Sensenmann und meist viel schneller als die Fadenmäher und Motorsensen, je mehr und länger Kraut, desto größer der Unterschied!


Okay ! Das kannte ich nicht! 
Trotzdem, für meine Zwecke reicht eine Sichel vollkommen! 
Ich möchte dem Bauern ja nicht das Feld mähen  Nur mir meinen Angelplatz etwas angenehmer gestalten 


LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wenn du die Sichel mit einem Kescherstabgewinde nachrüstest, kann du diesen als Stiel nehmen und hast gleichzeitig bei zu vielen Wasserpflanzen auch noch etwas für eine schöne Schneise mit dabei.


Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee, wenn man lange Kescherstäbe schon da hat.
Meist nehme ich nach Gummistiefel lieber noch eine Wathose mit zum räumen, aber auch dann ist die Eindringtiefe begrenzt.
Ich habe noch irgendwo separate Gaffhaken mit dem richtigen Gewinde.
Das taugt dann auch zum Schwemmholz rausziehen (schlecht mit Sense oder Kescher).
Dazu eine Blattschneide wie vom Bandeisen oder besser großen Sägeblatt (scharf geflext) mit 4 Löchern (das schwierigste) und per Kabelbinder draufgezogen.
Ergibt so eine Art Hellebarde am Kescherstab!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe eine Sichel von Gardena, die hat oben am Steckteil ein englisches Gewindestück bekommen. Mein Kescherstab ist 5 mtr lang, damit kriege ich schon die passende Schneisen hin. Und wie du schon schriebst, mit Wathose bekommt man schon schöner Schneisen ins Kraut geschnitten. Einfach Sense ausfahren und dann ranholen.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hättest du recht - wenn man denn einen großen Gerätebus (Fahrbare Rutenausstellung! ) und mindestens einen Butler dazu hätte!
> 
> Ansonsten ist es weit bequemer und erfolgreicher, auch was die erwanderbaren Stellen betrifft,
> nur so 4 bis 6 sehr universelle und am besten noch umbaubare Ruten im Futteral fürs Gepack zum schleppen zu haben.
> Noch mehr Kraft- und Ausdauersport muss nicht sein.


4-6 Ruten? Vui z' vui Glump! 


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja ne normale Sichel aus dem Baumarkt reicht mir vollkommen
> Immer eine Senze im Auto ,dann fehlt nur noch Laterne und Sturmhaube
> 
> LG


Stell dir doch vor, du gehst so angetan zum Kollegen ans Wasser und röchelst was von "es ist an der Zeit zu weichen" in die Haube. 


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch wer kann heute noch Dengeln oder hat die Zeit dafür. Einmal mit der Flex dran lang und sie ist scharf, bei Brennesseln vielleicht für einen Quadratmeter. Und beim Schneisen schneiden nicht zu Tief bei Seerosen schneiden, dann ist die Schneide auch schneller Stumpf als man neu Dengeln kann. Und unser Gewässerbesitzer fand die treibenden Blüten mitten auf dem See auch nicht wirklich toll.


Dengeln und wetzen muss man eben lernen. Vor 200 Jahren wurden sie auch nicht als Dengel-o-Maten geboren.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die modernen Sensen am leichten "High-End-Tackle" Alustock sind ja abschraubbar, zumindest meine ziemlich lange aus unserem sehr gut forstwirtschaftlich orientierten Mähwerkzeughandel als "Österreichisches Almwerkzeug" ist vom Blatt und zukaufbaren Stiel genau dafür vorgesehen.
> Aber für ins Wasser werfen würde ich die aus mehreren Gründen nicht riskieren wollen. (wie Hecht100+ schon andeutet)
> Man kann das Blatt nach abschrauben auch extra verpacken und verstauen, so wird das eher was mit dem Dabeihaben im Auto.
> Ich bin gerne Sensenmann und meist viel schneller als die Fadenmäher und Motorsensen, je mehr und länger Kraut, desto größer der Unterschied!


Immer gutes Werkzeug haben....... alles andere ist verplempertes Geld.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> 4-6 Ruten? Vui z' vui Glump!
> 
> Stell dir doch vor, du gehst so angetan zum Kollegen ans Wasser und röchelst was von "es ist an der Zeit zu weichen" in die Haube.
> 
> Dengeln und wetzen muss man eben lernen. Vor 200 Jahren wurden sie auch nicht als Dengel-o-Maten geboren.
> 
> Immer gutes Werkzeug haben....... alles andere ist verplempertes Geld.


Da bringst du mich auf eine Idee !
Weil zur Zeit ist es an unseren Gewässern recht voll! Das wäre die Lösung


----------



## Andal

...und so ein abgewetzter Schäfermantel sollte sich auch auftreiben lassen. Unter der Kutte lässt du noch von den Doors "The End" laufen... die rennen bis zum übernächsten Lichtmess (das ist im Februar).


----------



## Waller Michel

Yes 15.2 
Doors " the end "

Coooool


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Yes 15.2
> Doors " the end "
> 
> Coooool


The killer awoke before sun dawn. He put his boots on and walked down the stairs...


----------



## Waller Michel

The Doors war zugeben etwas vor meiner Zeit! Ich bin so von der neuen deutschen Welle in Heavy Metall Kultur rein gestartet! 
The Doors war so die Musik von meinem Vater!  Wie ich noch klein war ,ist das hoch und wieder runter gelaufen bei uns 

LG Michael


----------



## Finke20

Ich möchte heute noch einen Nachtag vom gestrigen Angeltag liefern.

Nach unserer Gewässertour am Vormittag, zog es mich gegen 17:30 nochmal ans Wasser. Doch diesmal ging es nicht an die Peene, sondern an einen ca. 7 ha großen See.
Dieses Gewässer ist eine kleine Diva  , man kann Sternstunden erleben, aber es gibt auch die Tag, da kannst du machen was du willst und nichts geht ans Band.

Am auserwählten Angelplatz angekommen wurde als erstes das Futter angerührt. Ich habe eins von der Firma Trapper genommen, welches speziell für Bleie zusammengestellt ist.

Der Futterkorb wurde mit Futter gefüllt und ein 8 mm Boilie wurde ans Haar montiert und ab geht die Montage vor die Schilfkante.
Als zweites wurde die Kopfrute zusammengebaut und der Haken mit Caster bestückt. Doch was bei den letzten Angelausflügen  supen Fisch gebracht hat, erwies heute als nicht so fängig. 
Ich stellte den Köder an der Stippe um und versuchte es jetzt mit Bienenmaden und siehe da es kam Bewegung in die Pose.
Es gingen einige kleinere Rotfedern an den Haken. Doch keine größer als 15 cm.







Es gab sehr viele Fehlbisse und ich entschied mich auf einen 12 Haken zu wechseln. 
Als Köder versuchte ich es wieder mit einem Casten und siehe da die Fische blieben wieder hängen.

Die Ukeleien konnten jetzt dem einzeln angebotenen Caster nicht widerstehen, die Größen sind recht ordentlich gewesen.
Einige hatten Größen von 17 cm. 






Auf kleine Boilies gab es nicht einen Biss.

Nach zwei Stunden frischte der Wind recht kräftig auf und die Wolken kündigten den nahenden Regen an. So entschied ich mich dazu meinen Angeltag zu beenden. 
Als die Sachen im Auto verstaut waren, gingen auch schon die Himmelsschleusen auf es schüttete kurz und heftig. Also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich möchte heute noch einen Nachtag vom gestrigen Angeltag liefern.
> 
> Nach unserer Gewässertour am Vormittag, zog es mich gegen 17:30 nochmal ans Wasser. Doch diesmal ging es nicht an die Peene, sondern an einen ca. 7 ha großen See.
> Dieses Gewässer ist eine kleine Diva  , man kann Sternstunden erleben, aber es gibt auch die Tag, da kannst du machen was du willst und nichts geht ans Band.
> 
> Am auserwählten Angelplatz angekommen wurde als erstes das Futter angerührt. Ich habe eins von der Firma Trapper genommen, welches speziell für Bleie zusammengestellt ist.
> 
> Der Futterkorb wurde mit Futter gefüllt und ein 8 mm Boilie wurde ans Haar montiert und ab geht die Montage vor die Schilfkante.
> Als zweites wurde die Kopfrute zusammengebaut und der Haken mit Caster bestückt. Doch was bei den letzten Angelausflügen  supen Fisch gebracht hat, erwies heute als nicht so fängig.
> Ich stellte den Köder an der Stippe um und versuchte es jetzt mit Bienenmaden und siehe da es kam Bewegung in die Pose.
> Es gingen einige kleinere Rotfedern an den Haken. Doch keine größer als 15 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es gab sehr viele Fehlbisse und ich entschied mich auf einen 12 Haken zu wechseln.
> Als Köder versuchte ich es wieder mit einem Casten und siehe da die Fische blieben wieder hängen.
> 
> Die Ukeleien konnten jetzt dem einzeln angebotenen Caster nicht widerstehen, die Größen sind recht ordentlich gewesen.
> Einige hatten Größen von 17 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf kleine Boilies gab es nicht einen Biss.
> 
> Nach zwei Stunden frischte der Wind recht kräftig auf und die Wolken kündigten den nahenden Regen an. So entschied ich mich dazu meinen Angeltag zu beenden.
> Als die Sachen im Auto verstaut waren, gingen auch schon die Himmelsschleusen auf es schüttete kurz und heftig. Also alles richtig gemacht.



Dir ein ganz herzliches Petri !
Sehr schöner Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@ Finke20 Ein ganz herzliches Petri.Ganz netter Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @geomas
> 
> ...
> Macht da das Umstecken noch Sinn, wenn es sowieso superfein sein soll?
> 
> ...
> 
> Hoffentlich ergibt sich mal die Möglichkeit von Liveinspektion und Angeltreffen.



Da gibts ein Mißverständnis, lieber Nordlichtangler: Superfein ist keine der genannten Ruten! 
Die Darent Valley mag sich mit der weicheren Spitze noch ganz gut als Zurnot-Picker eignen, hat aber sehr viel mehr Rückgrat als echte Picker. 
Die River Ambush ist nun exakt das Gegenteil einer feinen Rute. Sie ist kurz, aber doch recht „stämmig” und wirkt sehr viel robuster als die DV.
Beim Angeln, Kraxeln im Gebüsch ist der größte Feind der Rute wohl nicht der kampfstarke Fisch, sondern ein kräftiger Ast, gegen den man unbeabsichtigt anhaut.
Bei solchen „Aktionen” hätte ich mehr Vertrauen in die Robustheit der Rute bei der River Ambush als bei der schlankeren Darent Valley.


Die wirklich superfeinen Ruten kommen mir nicht an Gewässer mit viel Bäumen und Gebüsch.

Eine Tackle-Liveinspektion und ein Angeltreffen fände ich prima!


----------



## geomas

Schöner Bericht, Finke! Danke dafür und Petri zu den Rotfedern und Ukeleis!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...und so ein abgewetzter Schäfermantel sollte sich auch auftreiben lassen. Unter der Kutte lässt du noch von den Doors "The End" laufen... die rennen bis zum übernächsten Lichtmess (das ist im Februar).



Ha, der Bildungsbürger denkt (wie immer) natürlich zuerst an Monty Python:






„Is it about the hedge?”.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir die eher teurer vorgestellt - von wegen Spezialruten.
> 
> Bleibt aber noch ungefähr im Bereich anderer günstig im Sonderangebot abgegriffenen Spinruten, wobei das^ wirklich Preise für Experimentierfreudige mit kleinem Budget sind!



Ist eben auch die Frage, ob man mit teuren Edelruten über Stock und Stein ins Gebüsch und zwischen Bäume kraxelt.
Da lob ich mir die robusten, billigen und handlichen Ruten. Auch wenn ne Tri-Cast, ne Edel-Drennan sicher mehr Spaß machen würde.
Das Beste muß nicht immer erste Wahl sein.


----------



## Jason

@Finke20 auch von mir ein herzliches Petri heil. Einen schönen bebilderten Friedfischbericht hast du hier abgeliefert. Da kann ich momentan nicht mit halten. Mal sehen, wann es mal wieder passt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - als Brot für die Flocke nehme ich mittlerweile American Sandwich Brot vom Discounter (Netto ist in der Nähe).

Die perfekte Flocke kriege ich damit nicht hin, aber auch nicht mit anderem Brot. Mit etwas Probieren hält die Flocke leidlich am Haken.
Wenn das Brot mir etwas trocken vorkommt lege ich es in der Tüte in die Sonne - es beginnt fast umgehend „zu schwitzen” und die Haltbarkeit am Haken steigert sich. Leider ist die Sonne nicht immer zur Stelle, wenn man sie braucht.
Wichtig ist es auch, das Brot luftdicht zu lagern, auch zwischendurch beim Angeln kommts immer in die Tüte.
Vorgestochene Breadpunches hingegen lasse ich während des Angelns schon mal an der Luft.

Der „Teigstecher” von den FoPu-Heinis funktioniert übrigens leidlich. Er teilt mit ähnlichen Konstruktionen den Nachteil, daß sich die ausgestochenen Köderstücke in der „Hülse” sammeln und mit einem Zweig, dem Hakenlöser oder ähnlichem Teil aus der Hülse geschoben werden müssen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Der „Teigstecher” von den FoPu-Heinis funktioniert übrigens leidlich.


Der FoPu ist dir ein Dorn im Auge.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ist eben auch die Frage, ob man mit teuren Edelruten über Stock und Stein ins Gebüsch und zwischen Bäume kraxelt.


Klar, wenn es wildes Gelände über Stock und Stein ist, dann zählt Robustheit ganz anders.
Ich habe mir mal eine kurze Buschkampfrute extra derb aus einer längeren "unzerbrechlichen" geschneidert, ist irgendwas zwischen einer Jerke und einem Totschläger geworden. Astabschlagen ging ordentlich. 
Inzwischen gibt es wieder echt haltbare, es wurde selbst bei hochgezüchteten Blank-Bauverfahren nun wieder mehr drauf geachtet und das auch werbemäßg vermarktet (Diagonalwicklungen und Verstärkungen aller Arten), da hatte sich das Thema erstmal weitgehend erledigt.

Das mit dem nicht fein war mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, ich dachte es ginge genau darum.
Da habe ich mit einigen Ruten der Hegenen-Klasse bzw. dem Swiss-Salmon (so heißt die eine) vlt. noch was interessantes auszuprobieren - aber in gesitteten Gebiet an freiem Ufer.


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Der FoPu ist dir ein Dorn im Auge.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nicht nur im Auge!
Es mag sicher auch Teichanlagen geben, die schön gestaltet sind und „dicht an der Natur sind”, aber wenn ich mir die FoPu-Helden an rechteckigen Teichen vorstelle löst dies Gedanken aus, für deren Beschreibung dieser Thread nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## Slappy

Danke @geomas für den Vergleich. Hab mir den mal gespeichert


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hättest du recht - wenn man denn einen großen Gerätebus (Fahrbare Rutenausstellung! ) und mindestens einen Butler dazu hätte!
> 
> Ansonsten ist es weit bequemer und erfolgreicher, auch was die erwanderbaren Stellen betrifft,
> nur so 4 bis 6 sehr universelle und am besten noch umbaubare Ruten im Futteral fürs Gepack zum schleppen zu haben.
> Noch mehr Kraft- und Ausdauersport muss nicht sein.


Man kann niee genug Sport machen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich möchte heute noch einen Nachtag vom gestrigen Angeltag liefern.
> 
> Nach unserer Gewässertour am Vormittag, zog es mich gegen 17:30 nochmal ans Wasser. Doch diesmal ging es nicht an die Peene, sondern an einen ca. 7 ha großen See.
> Dieses Gewässer ist eine kleine Diva  , man kann Sternstunden erleben, aber es gibt auch die Tag, da kannst du machen was du willst und nichts geht ans Band.
> 
> Am auserwählten Angelplatz angekommen wurde als erstes das Futter angerührt. Ich habe eins von der Firma Trapper genommen, welches speziell für Bleie zusammengestellt ist.
> 
> Der Futterkorb wurde mit Futter gefüllt und ein 8 mm Boilie wurde ans Haar montiert und ab geht die Montage vor die Schilfkante.
> Als zweites wurde die Kopfrute zusammengebaut und der Haken mit Caster bestückt. Doch was bei den letzten Angelausflügen  supen Fisch gebracht hat, erwies heute als nicht so fängig.
> Ich stellte den Köder an der Stippe um und versuchte es jetzt mit Bienenmaden und siehe da es kam Bewegung in die Pose.
> Es gingen einige kleinere Rotfedern an den Haken. Doch keine größer als 15 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es gab sehr viele Fehlbisse und ich entschied mich auf einen 12 Haken zu wechseln.
> Als Köder versuchte ich es wieder mit einem Casten und siehe da die Fische blieben wieder hängen.
> 
> Die Ukeleien konnten jetzt dem einzeln angebotenen Caster nicht widerstehen, die Größen sind recht ordentlich gewesen.
> Einige hatten Größen von 17 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf kleine Boilies gab es nicht einen Biss.
> 
> Nach zwei Stunden frischte der Wind recht kräftig auf und die Wolken kündigten den nahenden Regen an. So entschied ich mich dazu meinen Angeltag zu beenden.
> Als die Sachen im Auto verstaut waren, gingen auch schon die Himmelsschleusen auf es schüttete kurz und heftig. Also alles richtig gemacht.



Schöner Bericht Finke!

Petri Heil.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca 
Schönes neues Avatarbild, sieht richtig Tinca mäßig aus, auch mit der langen Bolo.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Schönes neues Avatarbild, sieht richtig Tinca mäßig aus, auch mit der langen Bolo.



Jupp.
Aber ein paar Monate hab ich das schon.


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich möchte heute noch einen Nachtag vom gestrigen Angeltag liefern.
> 
> Nach unserer Gewässertour am Vormittag, zog es mich gegen 17:30 nochmal ans Wasser. Doch diesmal ging es nicht an die Peene, sondern an einen ca. 7 ha großen See.
> Dieses Gewässer ist eine kleine Diva  , man kann Sternstunden erleben, aber es gibt auch die Tag, da kannst du machen was du willst und nichts geht ans Band.
> 
> Am auserwählten Angelplatz angekommen wurde als erstes das Futter angerührt. Ich habe eins von der Firma Trapper genommen, welches speziell für Bleie zusammengestellt ist.
> 
> Der Futterkorb wurde mit Futter gefüllt und ein 8 mm Boilie wurde ans Haar montiert und ab geht die Montage vor die Schilfkante.
> Als zweites wurde die Kopfrute zusammengebaut und der Haken mit Caster bestückt. Doch was bei den letzten Angelausflügen  supen Fisch gebracht hat, erwies heute als nicht so fängig.
> Ich stellte den Köder an der Stippe um und versuchte es jetzt mit Bienenmaden und siehe da es kam Bewegung in die Pose.
> Es gingen einige kleinere Rotfedern an den Haken. Doch keine größer als 15 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es gab sehr viele Fehlbisse und ich entschied mich auf einen 12 Haken zu wechseln.
> Als Köder versuchte ich es wieder mit einem Casten und siehe da die Fische blieben wieder hängen.
> 
> Die Ukeleien konnten jetzt dem einzeln angebotenen Caster nicht widerstehen, die Größen sind recht ordentlich gewesen.
> Einige hatten Größen von 17 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf kleine Boilies gab es nicht einen Biss.
> 
> Nach zwei Stunden frischte der Wind recht kräftig auf und die Wolken kündigten den nahenden Regen an. So entschied ich mich dazu meinen Angeltag zu beenden.
> Als die Sachen im Auto verstaut waren, gingen auch schon die Himmelsschleusen auf es schüttete kurz und heftig. Also alles richtig gemacht.


Petri-
Und gut das du trocken nach Haus gekommen bist-


----------



## Tobias85

Liebe Ükelbrüder, einen kurzen Gruß aus der Home-Uni-Hölle und Petri an all die Fänger der letzten rund 10 Tage! Ich habe derzeit doch mehr zu tun als erwartet, was nicht zuletzt an (zu vielen) selbst gestartenen Projekten in Garten und Co. liegt. Aber ich werde fleißig alles nachlesen, sind diesmal 'nur' 30 Seiten... 

Kommt fischreich durch die Eisheiligen, euer Tobi


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, einen kurzen Gruß aus der Home-Uni-Hölle


Willkommen Ükelbruder in der Online-Realwelt 2020!  



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber ich werde fleißig alles nachlesen, sind diesmal 'nur' 30 Seiten...


Wünsche und Hoffnung darf man ja haben


----------



## Andal

Wünsche und Hoffnungen MUSS man haben, sonst wird's eng.


----------



## MS aus G

Ich komme leider nicht mehr hinterher, deshalb wieder ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Kleinen Bericht gibt es auch, allerdings sind es glaub 5 Sitzungen zusammengefasst!!!

Eine erste Sitzung vor 2 Wochen am Abend gab mal eine schwarze Null!!! Einen Fisch kurz nach dem Biss verloren, das war es leider!!!

Am nächsten Tag durch die Buhnen vor der Haustür geangelt, es gab überall Fisch aber nicht mehr in den Massen, wie noch im April, allerdings konnte ich meiner Liste wieder eine Fischart hinzufügen!





Ein kleiner Stachelritter konnte zum Landgang überredet werden. Dazu gab es diverse Friedfische in Form von Augenrot, Hasel, Döbel und Ükel. Das Übliche halt!!!

Bei 2 abendlichen Sitzungen mit sehr sehr kaltem Wetter gab es auch nicht den erhofften Erfolg, aber zum Glück nicht geschneidert! Einen Aal und eine kleine Zährte gab es jeweils. Einige vorsichtige Bisse konnte ich dabei nicht verwerten aber je später und kälter der Abend umso weniger wurden die Bisse bzw. gab es nach den Fängen um 21.30 Uhr gar keine mehr!

Dem wollte ich mal am Vereinsteich entfliehen und ein paar Kleinfische zuppeln. Doch erstens usw.! Angefangen mit Futter und dergleichen tat sich erstmal gar nix. Nach gut einer Stunde dann der erste Biss und ein schöner Brassen wurde gelandet!






Das ist einer von dann insgesamt 5st. in der Größe von 43-47cm! 2 gingen noch verloren und auch ein Karpfen schlitzte leider aus! Man beachte den ausgeprägten Laichausschlag!!! Was bemerkenswert war, es gab keine anderen Fische oder Bisse! Als ob die Brassen "ihr" Revier hatten und keinen anderen Fisch, außer dem Karpfen, auf den Platz ließen!?!

Dann war ich Samstag mit dem Onkel wieder am Vereinsteich, diesmal in den Abend, ich mit kleinen Ködern (Maden bzw. Dendro/Maden) mein Onkel mit Tauwurm! Ergebnis ich 3 Aale, Onkel 0! Ich hatte es ja eigentlich auf Brasse oder ähnliches abgesehen, aber nix!

Gestern Abend bin ich dann wieder alleine los um das restliche Futter zu verangeln! Anfangs erstmal 3-4 Bisse versemmelt + ein Karpfen wieder ausgeschlitzt. Dann erstmal Pause! Kurz nach 10 dann wieder ein Biss und ordentlich Widerstand, für eine Brasse empfand ich es "zu viel", na vielleicht eine Schleie? Ja, ja, ja dachte ich schon, aber "leider" kam ein anderer Teichbewohner zum Vorschein!






Einer der wenigen verbliebenen Giebel im Teich und mit 45cm ein, wie ich finde, richtig kerniger Bursche!!! Eine grüne Schönheit wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, aber auch dieser Fang war etwas Besonderes!!! Das es dann wieder noch 3 Aale auf die Maden gab, erwähne ich mal nur am Rande und es war mittlerweile sau kalt geworden!!! Auf der Rückfahrt waren es 3 ganze Grad!!!

Die Weser zickt momentan ein wenig, umso schöner ist es zu sehen, das der Vereinsteich sich mausert! Wirklich schöne Fische scheinen in ihm zu Hausen!!!

Allen noch viel Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht Mario!
Und ein toller Giebel!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs,
meine Frau hat mir heute eine neue Mund-Nase-Bedeckung (das Kleidungsstück des Jahres 2020)mitgebracht. Mit Fischmotiv, das putzt doch, oder?
@MS aus G: Ein dickes Petri nach G!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> meine Frau hat mir heute eine neue Mund-Nase-Bedeckung (das Kleidungsstück des Jahres 2020)mitgebracht. Mit Fischmotiv, das putzt doch, oder?




Auf jeden Fall Stephan.
Besser als diese:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor, Ich liege gerade in der Wümme, mein Wanne und bin n eben fast ersoffen vor lachen!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> meine Frau hat mir heute eine neue Mund-Nase-Bedeckung (das Kleidungsstück des Jahres 2020)mitgebracht. Mit Fischmotiv, das putzt doch, oder?
> @MS aus G: Ein dickes Petri nach G!
> Anhang anzeigen 345677


Gib sie aber in die Waschmaschine BEVOR sie fischelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> meine Frau hat mir heute eine neue Mund-Nase-Bedeckung (das Kleidungsstück des Jahres 2020)mitgebracht. Mit Fischmotiv, das putzt doch, oder?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345677


Schöner Entwurf!
Ist deine Frau beschäftigungslos? 
Ich hatte die Tage schon gedacht, da ist doch echt Spielraum für Motive!
Bei den Scarfs gab es mal eins mit fiesem Skelletgebiss, auch mal als Avatarbild im Forum meine ich.

Aber wenn man nach Foto und Bildverbesserung im Druck auf einer Stoffmaske sich sozusagen wieder restaurieren täte ,
schaut es nicht mehr so traurig nach Krankenhaus aus.

Oder wie eben die letzten Momente auf Erden beim Ableben im Krankenhaus, mit Anblick lauter Vermummter mit diesen grünlichen Masken ...
Merkt euch das gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Stephan.
> Besser als diese:


Die hat jedenfalls einigen Erheiterungswert! 

Ich habe von Frauen öfter den Spruch gehört über Kerle in Discos und so,
dass ihnen der Pim....l ins Gesicht geschrieben steht.


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Wünsche und Hoffnungen MUSS man haben, sonst wird's eng.


Besonders als Angler ...


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber @MS aus G , zu Deiner bunt gemischten Strecke! Toller Giebel und der Brassen sieht auch gut aus im „Hochzeitskleid”.


----------



## Hering 58

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich komme leider nicht mehr hinterher, deshalb wieder ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!
> 
> Kleinen Bericht gibt es auch, allerdings sind es glaub 5 Sitzungen zusammengefasst!!!
> 
> Eine erste Sitzung vor 2 Wochen am Abend gab mal eine schwarze Null!!! Einen Fisch kurz nach dem Biss verloren, das war es leider!!!
> 
> Am nächsten Tag durch die Buhnen vor der Haustür geangelt, es gab überall Fisch aber nicht mehr in den Massen, wie noch im April, allerdings konnte ich meiner Liste wieder eine Fischart hinzufügen!
> Anhang anzeigen 345671
> 
> 
> Ein kleiner Stachelritter konnte zum Landgang überredet werden. Dazu gab es diverse Friedfische in Form von Augenrot, Hasel, Döbel und Ükel. Das Übliche halt!!!
> 
> Bei 2 abendlichen Sitzungen mit sehr sehr kaltem Wetter gab es auch nicht den erhofften Erfolg, aber zum Glück nicht geschneidert! Einen Aal und eine kleine Zährte gab es jeweils. Einige vorsichtige Bisse konnte ich dabei nicht verwerten aber je später und kälter der Abend umso weniger wurden die Bisse bzw. gab es nach den Fängen um 21.30 Uhr gar keine mehr!
> 
> Dem wollte ich mal am Vereinsteich entfliehen und ein paar Kleinfische zuppeln. Doch erstens usw.! Angefangen mit Futter und dergleichen tat sich erstmal gar nix. Nach gut einer Stunde dann der erste Biss und ein schöner Brassen wurde gelandet!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345672
> 
> 
> Das ist einer von dann insgesamt 5st. in der Größe von 43-47cm! 2 gingen noch verloren und auch ein Karpfen schlitzte leider aus! Man beachte den ausgeprägten Laichausschlag!!! Was bemerkenswert war, es gab keine anderen Fische oder Bisse! Als ob die Brassen "ihr" Revier hatten und keinen anderen Fisch, außer dem Karpfen, auf den Platz ließen!?!
> 
> Dann war ich Samstag mit dem Onkel wieder am Vereinsteich, diesmal in den Abend, ich mit kleinen Ködern (Maden bzw. Dendro/Maden) mein Onkel mit Tauwurm! Ergebnis ich 3 Aale, Onkel 0! Ich hatte es ja eigentlich auf Brasse oder ähnliches abgesehen, aber nix!
> 
> Gestern Abend bin ich dann wieder alleine los um das restliche Futter zu verangeln! Anfangs erstmal 3-4 Bisse versemmelt + ein Karpfen wieder ausgeschlitzt. Dann erstmal Pause! Kurz nach 10 dann wieder ein Biss und ordentlich Widerstand, für eine Brasse empfand ich es "zu viel", na vielleicht eine Schleie? Ja, ja, ja dachte ich schon, aber "leider" kam ein anderer Teichbewohner zum Vorschein!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345673
> 
> 
> Einer der wenigen verbliebenen Giebel im Teich und mit 45cm ein, wie ich finde, richtig kerniger Bursche!!! Eine grüne Schönheit wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, aber auch dieser Fang war etwas Besonderes!!! Das es dann wieder noch 3 Aale auf die Maden gab, erwähne ich mal nur am Rande und es war mittlerweile sau kalt geworden!!! Auf der Rückfahrt waren es 3 ganze Grad!!!
> 
> Die Weser zickt momentan ein wenig, umso schöner ist es zu sehen, das der Vereinsteich sich mausert! Wirklich schöne Fische scheinen in ihm zu Hausen!!!
> 
> Allen noch viel Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Herzliches Petri heil, Mario.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> meine Frau hat mir heute eine neue Mund-Nase-Bedeckung (das Kleidungsstück des Jahres 2020)mitgebracht. Mit Fischmotiv, das putzt doch, oder?
> @MS aus G: Ein dickes Petri nach G!
> Anhang anzeigen 345677


Sieht cool aus,Wuemme


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich komme leider nicht mehr hinterher, deshalb wieder ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!
> 
> Kleinen Bericht gibt es auch, allerdings sind es glaub 5 Sitzungen zusammengefasst!!!
> 
> Eine erste Sitzung vor 2 Wochen am Abend gab mal eine schwarze Null!!! Einen Fisch kurz nach dem Biss verloren, das war es leider!!!
> 
> Am nächsten Tag durch die Buhnen vor der Haustür geangelt, es gab überall Fisch aber nicht mehr in den Massen, wie noch im April, allerdings konnte ich meiner Liste wieder eine Fischart hinzufügen!
> Anhang anzeigen 345671
> 
> 
> Ein kleiner Stachelritter konnte zum Landgang überredet werden. Dazu gab es diverse Friedfische in Form von Augenrot, Hasel, Döbel und Ükel. Das Übliche halt!!!
> 
> Bei 2 abendlichen Sitzungen mit sehr sehr kaltem Wetter gab es auch nicht den erhofften Erfolg, aber zum Glück nicht geschneidert! Einen Aal und eine kleine Zährte gab es jeweils. Einige vorsichtige Bisse konnte ich dabei nicht verwerten aber je später und kälter der Abend umso weniger wurden die Bisse bzw. gab es nach den Fängen um 21.30 Uhr gar keine mehr!
> 
> Dem wollte ich mal am Vereinsteich entfliehen und ein paar Kleinfische zuppeln. Doch erstens usw.! Angefangen mit Futter und dergleichen tat sich erstmal gar nix. Nach gut einer Stunde dann der erste Biss und ein schöner Brassen wurde gelandet!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345672
> 
> 
> Das ist einer von dann insgesamt 5st. in der Größe von 43-47cm! 2 gingen noch verloren und auch ein Karpfen schlitzte leider aus! Man beachte den ausgeprägten Laichausschlag!!! Was bemerkenswert war, es gab keine anderen Fische oder Bisse! Als ob die Brassen "ihr" Revier hatten und keinen anderen Fisch, außer dem Karpfen, auf den Platz ließen!?!
> 
> Dann war ich Samstag mit dem Onkel wieder am Vereinsteich, diesmal in den Abend, ich mit kleinen Ködern (Maden bzw. Dendro/Maden) mein Onkel mit Tauwurm! Ergebnis ich 3 Aale, Onkel 0! Ich hatte es ja eigentlich auf Brasse oder ähnliches abgesehen, aber nix!
> 
> Gestern Abend bin ich dann wieder alleine los um das restliche Futter zu verangeln! Anfangs erstmal 3-4 Bisse versemmelt + ein Karpfen wieder ausgeschlitzt. Dann erstmal Pause! Kurz nach 10 dann wieder ein Biss und ordentlich Widerstand, für eine Brasse empfand ich es "zu viel", na vielleicht eine Schleie? Ja, ja, ja dachte ich schon, aber "leider" kam ein anderer Teichbewohner zum Vorschein!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345673
> 
> 
> Einer der wenigen verbliebenen Giebel im Teich und mit 45cm ein, wie ich finde, richtig kerniger Bursche!!! Eine grüne Schönheit wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, aber auch dieser Fang war etwas Besonderes!!! Das es dann wieder noch 3 Aale auf die Maden gab, erwähne ich mal nur am Rande und es war mittlerweile sau kalt geworden!!! Auf der Rückfahrt waren es 3 ganze Grad!!!
> 
> Die Weser zickt momentan ein wenig, umso schöner ist es zu sehen, das der Vereinsteich sich mausert! Wirklich schöne Fische scheinen in ihm zu Hausen!!!
> 
> Allen noch viel Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Wirklich schöner Bericht.
Auch wunderschöne Pallete an Fisch hast du da gefangen
Ein dickes Petri meinerseits.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> meine Frau hat mir heute eine neue Mund-Nase-Bedeckung (das Kleidungsstück des Jahres 2020)mitgebracht. Mit Fischmotiv, das putzt doch, oder?
> @MS aus G: Ein dickes Petri nach G!
> Anhang anzeigen 345677


Schönes Teil....


----------



## Finke20

@ Petri * MS aus G *schöner Bericht und schöne Fische.

@ Wuemmehunter  einen sehr stilvollen Mund und Nasenschutz hast du da  bekommen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Stephan.
> Besser als diese:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345678


Andi, ich habe dich sofort erkannt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G vielen Dank für die Zusammenfassung deiner Angeltage. Ist doch ordentlich was zusammen gekommen. Petri heil Mario.

@Wuemmehunter das ist doch mal ein schöner Mundschutz. Meiner ist langweilig Weiß. 

@Tobias85 Schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Ich bin ja immer wieder froh, wenn sich meine Ükelbrüder, die länger nicht anwesend waren, gesund und munter zurück melden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Achja @Wuemmehunter und @Professor Tinca, #streetfishingcorona und #angelmaske





So misch ich mich momentan unters Volk.
Morgen geht's seit langem mal wieder in den Angelladen - Ick freu ma!


----------



## Hering 58

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja @Wuemmehunter und @Professor Tinca, #streetfishingcorona und #angelmaske
> Anhang anzeigen 345682
> 
> So misch ich mich momentan unters Volk.
> Morgen geht's seit langem mal wieder in den Angelladen - Ick freu ma!


Kauf nicht soo viel.


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja @Wuemmehunter und @Professor Tinca, #streetfishingcorona und #angelmaske
> Anhang anzeigen 345682
> 
> So misch ich mich momentan unters Volk.
> Morgen geht's seit langem mal wieder in den Angelladen - Ick freu ma!


Auch ein schöner Mundschutz. Aber die Frisur...…. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Tja, eine vorsichtige Anfrage bei der nähenden Verwandtschaft nach Stoff mit Haien, Elefantenbullen, Nashörnern oder wenigstens Elchen drauf bescherte mir Mundnasenschutz mit kleinen Marienkäfern drauf.
So werde ich also beurteilt von der eigenen Familie.


----------



## daci7

Jason schrieb:


> Auch ein schöner Mundschutz. Aber die Frisur...….
> 
> Gruß Jason


8h auf Arbeit, dann 3h Baustelle, dann Kochen, dann den Geoßen ins Bett gebracht und dabei selbst eingeschlafen - die Frisur sitzt


----------



## Waller Michel

Wünsche alle Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !
Mal gucken ob ich Donnerstag oder Freitag auch ans Wasser komme ,Gestern und Heute war es bei uns doch ziemlich kühl und nass !
Aber soll jetzt ganz langsam wieder mit den Temperaturen besser werden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So werde ich also beurteilt von der eigenen Familie.


Weis denn deine Verwandschaft, dass du leidenschaftlicher Angler bist?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Die Temperaturen sind mir eher Wumpe, solange es nicht stärker regnet oder ein strammer Wind weht.
Stand jetzt (kann sich noch schnell ändern) hab ich sowohl morgen als auch am Donnerstag ab Mittag Zeit.
Mal sehen - es zieht mich wieder an die Flüsschen. Da gibts noch ein paar Kilometer zu entdecken und zu „beackern”.

Seltsamerweise reizt mich ein Ansitz auf Tincas momentan nicht so sehr. Dabei hab ich Pläne geschmiedet und auch neues Gerät, neue Köder zu probieren.


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Weis denn deine Verwandschaft, dass du leidenschaftlicher Angler bist?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Haha, ja, aber die wissen auch um meine Fisch-Allergie...


----------



## Jason

Also ich habe den Rest der Woche Urlaub. Es bleibt aber voraussichtlich kaum Zeit zum fischen. Habe eine gewaltige Stange Arbeit vor mir. Ein Abstecher zum Flüsschen wird wohl drin sein.


daci7 schrieb:


> 8h auf Arbeit, dann 3h Baustelle, dann Kochen, dann den Geoßen ins Bett gebracht und dabei selbst eingeschlafen - die Frisur sitzt


Da gebe ich dir Recht. War ja auch nur ein Choke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Rest der Woche Urlaub. Es bleibt aber voraussichtlich kaum Zeit zum fischen. Habe eine gewaltige Stange Arbeit vor mir. Ein Abstecher zum Flüsschen wird wohl drin sein.
> ...
> 
> Gruß Jason



Dann wünsche ich Dir am Flüsschen endlich mal einen korrekten Friedfisch (oder wenigstens eine kapitale Fettflossenträgerin).


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Rest der Woche Urlaub. Es bleibt aber voraussichtlich kaum Zeit zum fischen. Habe eine gewaltige Stange Arbeit vor mir. Ein Abstecher zum Flüsschen wird wohl drin sein.
> 
> Da gebe ich dir Recht. War ja auch nur ein Choke.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja mach dir paar schöne Stunden an deinem kleinen Fluss und hole was schönes raus 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise reizt mich ein Ansitz auf Tincas momentan nicht so sehr. Dabei hab ich Pläne geschmiedet und auch neues Gerät, neue Köder zu probieren.


Unser Georg ist sehr experimentierfreudig und, wie ich finde, auch sehr neugierig, um neue Sachen zu testen. Und mit seinen Berichterstattungen hält er uns mit seinen Ergebnissen auf dem laufenden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Dir am Flüsschen endlich mal einen korrekten Friedfisch (oder wenigstens eine kapitale Fettflossenträgerin).


Das wäre schön, wenn ich den ich mal einen Friedfisch fangen würde. Aber das sind düstere Aussichten. 


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja mach dir paar schöne Stunden an deinem kleinen Fluss und hole was schönes raus
> 
> LG Michael


Wenn ich Zeit bekomme hol ich was schönes raus. Werde mir Mühe geben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^^ ja, ein konservativer und gleichzeitig experimentierfreudiger Angelanarchist mit einem überbordenden Mitteilungsbedürfnis steckt wohl in meiner Hülle.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ ja, ein konservativer und gleichzeitig experimentierfreudiger Angelanarchist mit einem überbordenden Mitteilungsbedürfnis steckt wohl in meiner Hülle.


Und das ist auch gut so.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kauf nicht soo viel.


Doch, er soll kaufen bis der Arzt kommt. Was man hat, das hat man.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja @Wuemmehunter und @Professor Tinca, #streetfishingcorona und #angelmaske
> Anhang anzeigen 345682
> 
> So misch ich mich momentan unters Volk.
> Morgen geht's seit langem mal wieder in den Angelladen - Ick freu ma!


Aber bitte nicht vorher so in die Bank gehen.


----------



## daci7

phirania schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht vorher so in die Bank gehen.


"Guten Tag, ich würde gerne eine größere Menge Bargeld abheben."
"Sehr gerne, auf welchen Namen?"
"Das geht Sie garnichts an."


----------



## Mescalero

#Plumpsangeln

Oft sehe ich Vereinskollegen, die mit kurzen Teleruten und alten Plastikrollen am Wasser sitzen, an der dicken Kringelschnur hängt eine große Pose, die flach im Wasser liegt - meist nur zwei, drei Meter von der Rutenspitze entfernt. Offenbar ist die Pose viel zu hoch eingestellt und das Blei liegt auf dem Grund auf. Üblicherweise angeln die mit Wurm. Oder manchmal mit Mais.

Ist das Plumpsangeln? Gelesen habe ich den Begriff schon öfter aber richtig wissen tu ich es nicht...


----------



## Waller Michel

Plumsangeln ist halt viel zu schweres Gerät das plums macht beim Auswerfen 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist das Plumpsangeln?




Plumsangeln hat viele Gesichter.
Wenn ich z.B. geräuschlos auf Schleien ansitze und dann kommt ein Spinnangler daher und zerstört die Idylle und meine Aussicht auf reiche Beute mit seinem ständigen......plums....plums.....plums....plums....jerk....twitch...buzz....burn.....dann könnte ich schonmal ärgerlich werden über die Plumserei.


----------



## Papamopps

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Plumsangeln hat viele Gesichter.
> Wenn ich z.B. geräuschlos auf Schleien ansitze und dann kommt ein Spinnangler daher und zerstört die Idylle und meine Aussicht auf reiche Beute mit seinem ständigen......plums....plums.....plums....plums....dann könnte ich schonmal ärgerlich werden über die Plumserei.



Kann gerne zusätzlich noch mit meinen zwei HeavyFeederruten und den 150+g Futterkörben vorbeikomnen


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hätte noch schöne große Futterraketen im Programm 
Oder 200 Gramm Krallenbleie ......
Aber meist sind das Leute mit Glasteleruten und schweren Sargbleien ,die sehr gerne mal den anderen über die Schnur werfen, dann über den ganzen See plärzen " Fisch "
Und die Montage des Anderen eindrillen !

LG


----------



## Ukel

Und das Schlimme am Plumpsangeln ist, dass diese Kameraden zwar weniger fangen, dafür aber sehr gern die großen Fische, was deren Taktik wiederum bestätigt und sie weiterhin so angeln.....


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> "Guten Tag, ich würde gerne eine größere Menge Bargeld abheben."
> "Sehr gerne, auf welchen Namen?"
> "Das geht Sie garnichts an."


I hob an Hunger und an Duascht und keinen Plärrer, i bin da böse Kassenentleerer! 


Mescalero schrieb:


> #Plumpsangeln
> 
> Oft sehe ich Vereinskollegen, die mit kurzen Teleruten und alten Plastikrollen am Wasser sitzen, an der dicken Kringelschnur hängt eine große Pose, die flach im Wasser liegt - meist nur zwei, drei Meter von der Rutenspitze entfernt. Offenbar ist die Pose viel zu hoch eingestellt und das Blei liegt auf dem Grund auf. Üblicherweise angeln die mit Wurm. Oder manchmal mit Mais.
> 
> Ist das Plumpsangeln? Gelesen habe ich den Begriff schon öfter aber richtig wissen tu ich es nicht...


Das isses - by Design. Und wenn unten noch ein Sargblei hängt, ist es die Hohe Schule des P.!

Aber sie fangen deshalb, weil sie nicht drei Viertel der Fische gewaltig überwerfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> I hob an Hunger und an Duascht und keinen Plärrer, i bin da böse Kassenentleerer!
> 
> Das isses - by Design. Und wenn unten noch ein Sargblei hängt, ist es die Hohe Schule des P.!
> 
> Aber sie fangen deshalb, weil sie nicht drei Viertel der Fische gewaltig überwerfen.



Da ist sogar etwas dran! 
Ich habe auch schon immer weiter raus geworfen und wie ich am Ende meiner Reichweite war ,ne Power Match klar gemacht um noch 5 oder 10 Meter weiter zu kommen und nix !
Gefangenen hatte ich dann später 3 Meter vor meinen Füßen. 
So ist das auch oft ! Weniger bei Forellen in einem großen Gewässer dafür extrem oft bei Zandern und Brassen ,Rotaugen und Co 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Am tollsten an eher übersichtlichen Gewässer. Wo der Hüben dem Drüben vor die Füsse wirft, weil man ja weit werfen muss und trotzdem ufernah fischen soll.


----------



## Mescalero

So, ich hab das mal praktisch getestet. Okay, nicht ganz 

Gefangen habe ich trotzdem nicht viel, einmal treibende Pose mit verschiedenen Pellets, Dumbbells und auch mal Mais, einmal Grund mit drei Maiskörnern am Haar - darauf hat mal wieder ein Karpfen gebissen. Davon abgesehen ging überhaupt nichts und ich bin (heute nicht so richtig zufrieden) nach Hause.
Ich fand es aber auch ungemütlich, weil ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein los bin und viel zu dünn für die spätere Bewölkung und den auffrischenden Wind angezogen war.

*note to self: dickes Zeug anziehen! Immer! Ausziehen kann man den Wollpulli später immer noch.


----------



## Andal

Wenn der durchschnittliche Vereinstümpel des schieren Grauens erst mal so richtig mit Satzkarrpfen "verseucht" ist, macht es doch so richtig Spaß.  - "Do gäht wos!" - Bis die heimische Kühltruhe so vollgestopft ist, bis die Fische des Vorjahres wegen Überlagerung und Muff im Müll landen. Da hüpft dem Plumpser & Sackerlfischer das Herz im Leibe!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn der durchschnittliche Vereinstümpel des schieren Grauens erst mal so richtig mit Satzkarrpfen "verseucht" ist, macht es doch so richtig Spaß.  - "Do gäht wos!" - Bis die heimische Kühltruhe so vollgestopft ist, bis die Fische des Vorjahres wegen Überlagerung und Muff im Müll landen. Da hüpft dem Plumpser & Sackerlfischer das Herz im Leibe!



Das allerschlimmste was ich in meinem ganzen Leben gesehen habe, war in einem anderen Forum ( Alle Angeln ) oder so ähnlich heißt das! 
Da habe ich mich mit wehendem Haar wieder abgemeldet damals! 
Der Sinn des Forums ist es seine Fische mit Bild, Fangort und Köder zu präsentieren! 
Soweit, Sogut !

Kommt da so ein Nachtwächter der am Fopu 37 Störe gefangen hat! 
Alle Fische im Hochsommer in der Prallen Sonne gelagert und zum Fotografieren Aufgebart ......
Solch eine Respektlosigkeit vor dem Fisch ist mir noch nicht untergekommen  !!!!
Das Foto sah mehr aus nach Fischsterben anstatt Angeln !
Keine Ahnung wo man 37 Störe entsorgt? 
Sondermüll ?

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Wenn er das an einem FoPu tut, wo eh alle Besatzfische mit einem Ave, Caesar, morituri te salutant ins Wasser gleiten, ist es unschön, aber noch auszuhalten. Soll je Leute geben, die Störe für "lecker" ansehen. - Ich nicht!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn er das an einem FoPu tut, wo eh alle Besatzfische mit einem Ave, Caesar, morituri te salutant ins Wasser gleiten, ist es unschön, aber noch auszuhalten. Soll je Leute geben, die Störe für "lecker" ansehen. - Ich nicht!


Ich finde Störe sehr schön und so ein Beluga ist auch ein toller Sportfisch  in seinem Fall waren es allerdings Sterlet gewesen! 
Habs auch schon gegessen, ist aber auch nicht meins 
Trotzdem würde ich niemals 37 Fische abknübbeln ......kein Privatmann hat die Möglichkeit soviel KG Fisch zu kühlen oder einzufrieren! Selbst wenn , kommt es genau wie du gesagt hast, die wandern irgendwann in den Müll! 
Auch wenn ich am Fopu bin , betreibe ich oft C&R das muss selbstverständlich nicht jeder tun aber man kann wenn man die Kühlbox voll hat auch mal aufhören oder auf eine andere Fischart angeln !
Zum Wegwerfen ist mir persönlich jeder Fisch zu schade! 
Ich ärgere mich ja schon wenn ein Barsch den Haken zu tief geschluckt hat !
Ist für mich persönlich so eine Art Ehrencodex, der den wir beide auf jeden Fall mal gelernt hatten, damals bei der alten Sportfischerprüfung 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Hurra, die neue Acolyte ist entschneidert.
Später mehr.


----------



## Andal

Auch wenn es um den Barsch geht. Irgendwie ist er ja auch ein originärer Coarse Fish.

Es wird nachgerüstet. Eine Savage Gear MPP2 in 274 cm bis 20 gr. - irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein, diese verfi... Fische aus dem verd... Rhein zu kitzeln! 

Seit 2008 fische ich jetzt im Rhein. Oberhalb, unterhalb ... überall wird Barsch gefangen. Nur hier soll keiner sein. Das glaube ich nicht mehr. Es muss!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bärsche gibt's doch überall.
Und schmecken tun se auch noch.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bärsche gibt's doch überall.
> Und schmecken tun se auch noch.


Ums Essen geht es mir gar nicht, sondern ums Prinzip. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass es auf einer Strecke nur Zander und Rapfen gibt. Also muss etwas her, mit dem sich Kunstköder, als auch Würmer und kleine Fischlis gut und spritzig anbieten lassen! Man hat ja sonst nix...!


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+  - Petri heil und ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!

Aufgrund offensichtlich eher miesen Wetters habe ich das heutige Zeitfenster zum Angeln nicht geöffnet und freue mich auf morgen.
Hab früh noch nen Termin, danach gehts zu dem einen oder anderen Flüsschen. Werde vermutlich ein paar mir neue Flußabschnitte dicht bei den mir bekannten Strecken besuchen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Im Rhein ist es Tatsächlich komisch!
@rhinefisher schrieb bei Ihm in der Region wären seit 2 Jahren kaum noch Brassen da ,@Andal vermisst die Barsche ,Am Oberrhein wird sich über Mangel an Aal beschwert und im Mittelrhein ist jeder zweite Fisch eine Barbe !
Unsere Kameraden am Rhein in Holland dagegen würden gerne mal wieder schöne Barben zu Gesicht bekommen. ...
Aber ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, es wechselt alle paar Jahre ohne feststellbaren Grund und unbemerkt!
Man kann im Rhein also nie genau sagen was passiert!
Im Rheingau sind Barsche keine Seltenheit, speziell in Nebenarnen ,Häfen etc .

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

@Mescalero @Hecht100+
Euch beiden ein Petri heil.


----------



## Mescalero

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist für mich persönlich so eine Art Ehrencodex, der den wir beide auf jeden Fall mal gelernt hatten, damals bei der alten Sportfischerprüfung
> 
> LG Michael


Das lernt man auch heute noch! Wenn man es nicht ohnehin schon weiß, weil einem der gesunde Menschenverstand eigentlich recht deutlich sagt, was gut und richtig ist.

Meine Prüfung ist ja noch nicht allzu lange her, darauf wurde aber sehr viel Wert gelegt und ganz ausführlich gesprochen. Auch im praktischen Teil.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - Petri heil zum Karpfen! 
Mais nehm ich morgen evtl. auch mal wieder mit. Aber Flocke und Breadpunch waren zuletzt so erfolgreich (für meine Verhältnisse), daß ich wenig Grund habe, nach Alternativködern zu suchen.
Aber der Spieltrieb bringt mich doch immer wieder dazu, mit Softpellets... zu experimentieren.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Rhein ist es Tatsächlich komisch!
> @rhinefisher schrieb bei Ihm in der Region wären seit 2 Jahren kaum noch Brassen da ,@Andal vermisst die Barsche ,Am Oberrhein wird sich über Mangel an Aal beschwert und im Mittelrhein ist jeder zweite Fisch eine Barbe !
> Unsere Kameraden am Rhein in Holland dagegen würden gerne mal wieder schöne Barben zu Gesicht bekommen. ...
> Aber ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, es wechselt alle paar Jahre ohne feststellbaren Grund und unbemerkt!
> Man kann im Rhein also nie genau sagen was passiert!
> Im Rheingau sind Barsche keine Seltenheit, speziell in Nebenarnen ,Häfen etc .
> 
> LG Michael


Deswegen sollte man auch sagen "Die Rhein" und nicht der Rhein. Der Fluss ist eine Hure - und zwar eine verdammt teure!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hurra, die neue Acolyte ist entschneidert.
> Später mehr.



Toll! 
Bin gespannt was es ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> So, ich hab das mal praktisch getestet. Okay, nicht ganz
> 
> Gefangen habe ich trotzdem nicht viel, einmal treibende Pose mit verschiedenen Pellets, Dumbbells und auch mal Mais, einmal Grund mit drei Maiskörnern am Haar - darauf hat mal wieder ein Karpfen gebissen. Davon abgesehen ging überhaupt nichts und ich bin (heute nicht so richtig zufrieden) nach Hause.
> Ich fand es aber auch ungemütlich, weil ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein los bin und viel zu dünn für die spätere Bewölkung und den auffrischenden Wind angezogen war.
> 
> *note to self: dickes Zeug anziehen! Immer! Ausziehen kann man den Wollpulli später immer noch.



Ganz übersehen...
Petri Heil zum Karpfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Mescalero 
Petri zum Karpfen 

@Hecht100+ 
Dir auch ein herzliches Petri 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Rhein ist es Tatsächlich komisch!
> @rhinefisher schrieb bei Ihm in der Region wären seit 2 Jahren kaum noch Brassen da ,@Andal vermisst die Barsche ,Am Oberrhein wird sich über Mangel an Aal beschwert und im Mittelrhein ist jeder zweite Fisch eine Barbe !
> Unsere Kameraden am Rhein in Holland dagegen würden gerne mal wieder schöne Barben zu Gesicht bekommen. ...
> Aber ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, es wechselt alle paar Jahre ohne feststellbaren Grund und unbemerkt!
> Man kann im Rhein also nie genau sagen was passiert!
> Im Rheingau sind Barsche keine Seltenheit, speziell in Nebenarnen ,Häfen etc .
> 
> LG Michael


Hier am Niederrhein ist alles zu finden - man muss nur wissen wo und wie 
Brassen sind immernoch der Feederfisch No1, gefolgt von Alanden und Rotaugen. Aber auch Nasen und Zährten sind gut vorhanden. Für Barben muss man die richtigen Ecken kennen und richtig fischen, es gibt aber Kollegen die regelmäßig gut fangen. Aal ist richtig stark im kommen. 
Was ich bisher noch nie im Rhein gefangen hab sind Karpfen. Die Rüssler müssen auch irgendwo sein, denn in den Altarmen fängt man sie kurz vor der Laichzeit und auch in den Überschwemmungskolken kann man manchmal richtig gut fangen! Im Hauptstrom beim feedern hab ich noch keinen gefangen und hab auch noch nie davon gehört.
Zander, Barsch, Rapfen und jetzt auch vermehrt Hechte sind eigendlich immer gut zu fangen, aber halt auch nicht überall.
Groetjes


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe es heute nicht mehr ausgehalten, um 11.00 Uhr wieder daheim und dann kann die Idee, einfach den Nachmittag am Wasser zu verbringen. Alles wollte ich nicht mitnehmen, Stellfischruten mußten mit, die neue Acolyte auf jeden Fall auch und dann noch die 4,5 mtr. Black Star und die 7 mtr Trabucco-Bolo. Und dann gings los zum Baggersee. Maden, Toast und Mais im Gepäck, da sollte was zu machen sein. Aber Pustekuchen, weder auf Maden  noch auf alles andere tat sich was. Nicht ein Hauch von Biss. Und die Batterie des Deepers war natürlich auch leer.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Haubentaucherbesuch
Dafür kam ein wunderschönen Haubentaucher daher geschwommen und es war einfach gut am Wasser zu sein. Von 30 cm bis  zu 5 mtr. Wassertiefe habe ich alles durchgefischt. Und @Mescalero hat recht, man kann wirklich besser etwas ausziehen als zu frieren. Ich wollte schon frustriert die Sachen packen, als sich dann an der Acolyte ein leichtes Zappeln an der 2 gramm Korkpose tat. Sollte ich doch noch zu meinem ersten Fisch kommen??? Und dann ging die Post ab. Nach dem Anschlag machte die Acolyte einen Bogen, mit dem ich nicht gerechnet hatte. Der Gegner zog Schnur aus der Bremse, wobei ich wegen dem Gewicht nur die billiger Mitchell Tanager1000 an der Rute hatte. Doch die Bremse dieser Billig-Rolle funktionierte wirklich so wie es sein sollte. Und nachdem der Fisch dann noch mehrmals aus dem Wasser gesprungen war, wußte ich, das sich ein schöner  Rebo-Fettflossen-Döbel meinen 14 Haken und die zwei Maden einverleibt hatte. So ein Fisch an dieser feinen Rute, das macht wirklich Spass. So bin ich nicht Schneider geblieben und mein Gegner liegt jetzt in der Truhe bei -20Grad.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Acolyte und Mitchell Tanager



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Cormoran Black Star und Quantum Mr. Pike



Die Forelle liegt auf einem 35 ltr. Eimer-Deckel, ich habe sie nicht vermessen, es ist aber genug dran.


----------



## Jason

@Mescalero ein dickes Petri zum Karpfen.

@Hecht100+ vorneweg schon mal ein Petri. Da bin ich aber gespannt, was du gefangen hast. 

@geomas viel Spaß für morgen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Hecht100+ !

Kein Foto von der Bolo?


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier am Niederrhein ist alles zu finden - man muss nur wissen wo und wie
> Brassen sind immernoch der Feederfisch No1, gefolgt von Alanden und Rotaugen. Aber auch Nasen und Zährten sind gut vorhanden. Für Barben muss man die richtigen Ecken kennen und richtig fischen, es gibt aber Kollegen die regelmäßig gut fangen. Aal ist richtig stark im kommen.
> Was ich bisher noch nie im Rhein gefangen hab sind Karpfen. Die Rüssler müssen auch irgendwo sein, denn in den Altarmen fängt man sie kurz vor der Laichzeit und auch in den Überschwemmungskolken kann man manchmal richtig gut fangen! Im Hauptstrom beim feedern hab ich noch keinen gefangen und hab auch noch nie davon gehört.
> Zander, Barsch, Rapfen und jetzt auch vermehrt Hechte sind eigendlich immer gut zu fangen, aber halt auch nicht überall.
> Groetjes


Ähnlich ist es im Rheingau auch!
Dort ist es mit den Barben so das Sie im Frühjahr und Herbst eher ufernah stehen und auch an der Kopfrute richtig Spaß machen 

Im Hochsommer stehen Sie eher in den Schufffahrtsrinnen und man kann Sie gut mit einer Heavy Feeder beangeln !
Brassen ,Rotaugen und Nasen sind eigentlich überall anzutreffen!
Zander und Aal ist wieder besser geworden, das empfinde ich dort auch so ! Allerdings bin ich jetzt nur noch paar mal im Jahr dort!
Waller gibt es auch super Spots nur Hecht hatte ich lange keinen mehr gehabt dort !
Aber an der Loreley sollen jetzt sehr schöne gefangen worden sein!

Karpfen im Rheingau stehen eher dort wo der Fluss ziemlich breit ist!
Also praktisch wo der Durschnittt nicht so tief ist. ......
Dort geht mit Boilie und weiten Würfen eigentlich immer etwas allerdings nicht unbedingt in der Schifffahrtsrinne !
Den Boilie wähle ich entweder schwimmend oder poppe ihn ein wenig auf!
Gerade zwischen Hattenheim und Östrich hatte ich dort voriges Jahr schöne Schuppies 
Aber der Strom wechselt dort alle paar KM das Gesicht da können selbst 100 Meter schon ganz andere Fische bringen!
Man muss sich einfach die Zeit nehmen / haben zum Suchen .

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ dickes Petri nach Osnabrück. Ich freu mich für dich. So eine Regenbogenforelle macht ordentlich Rabatz. Werden bei uns nicht besetzt, aber der Nachbarverein setzt welche ein. Hin und wieder verirrt in unser Gewässer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute nicht mehr ausgehalten, um 11.00 Uhr wieder daheim und dann kann die Idee, einfach den Nachmittag am Wasser zu verbringen. Alles wollte ich nicht mitnehmen, Stellfischruten mußten mit, die neue Acolyte auf jeden Fall auch und dann noch die 4,5 mtr. Black Star und die 7 mtr Trabucco-Bolo. Und dann gings los zum Baggersee. Maden, Toast und Mais im Gepäck, da sollte was zu machen sein. Aber Pustekuchen, weder auf Maden  noch auf alles andere tat sich was. Nicht ein Hauch von Biss. Und die Batterie des Deepers war natürlich auch leer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haubentaucherbesuch
> Dafür kam ein wunderschönen Haubentaucher daher geschwommen und es war einfach gut am Wasser zu sein. Von 30 cm bis  zu 5 mtr. Wassertiefe habe ich alles durchgefischt. Und @Mescalero hat recht, man kann wirklich besser etwas ausziehen als zu frieren. Ich wollte schon frustriert die Sachen packen, als sich dann an der Acolyte ein leichtes Zappeln an der 2 gramm Korkpose tat. Sollte ich doch noch zu meinem ersten Fisch kommen??? Und dann ging die Post ab. Nach dem Anschlag machte die Acolyte einen Bogen, mit dem ich nicht gerechnet hatte. Der Gegner zog Schnur aus der Bremse, wobei ich wegen dem Gewicht nur die billiger Mitchell Tanager1000 an der Rute hatte. Doch die Bremse dieser Billig-Rolle funktionierte wirklich so wie es sein sollte. Und nachdem der Fisch dann noch mehrmals aus dem Wasser gesprungen war, wußte ich, das sich ein schöner  Rebo-Fettflossen-Döbel meinen 14 Haken und die zwei Maden einverleibt hatte. So ein Fisch an dieser feinen Rute, das macht wirklich Spass. So bin ich nicht Schneider geblieben und mein Gegner liegt jetzt in der Truhe bei -20Grad.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acolyte und Mitchell Tanager
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cormoran Black Star und Quantum Mr. Pike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345743
> 
> Die Forelle liegt auf einem 35 ltr. Eimer-Deckel, ich habe sie nicht vermessen, es ist aber genug dran.


Ein dickes Petri zur Forelle. Netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri zur *Porelle*. Netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca  For your Eyes only
	

		
			
		

		
	







War mir eigentlich zu nichtssagend, dafür kommt der Korkgriff der Quantum gut zur Geltung.


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ähnlich ist es im Rheingau auch!
> Dort ist es mit den Barben so das Sie im Frühjahr und Herbst eher ufernah stehen und auch an der Kopfrute richtig Spaß machen
> 
> Im Hochsommer stehen Sie eher in den Schufffahrtsrinnen und man kann Sie gut mit einer Heavy Feeder beangeln !
> Brassen ,Rotaugen und Nasen sind eigentlich überall anzutreffen!
> Zander und Aal ist wieder besser geworden, das empfinde ich dort auch so ! Allerdings bin ich jetzt nur noch paar mal im Jahr dort!
> Waller gibt es auch super Spots nur Hecht hatte ich lange keinen mehr gehabt dort !
> Aber an der Loreley sollen jetzt sehr schöne gefangen worden sein!
> 
> Karpfen im Rheingau stehen eher dort wo der Fluss ziemlich breit ist!
> Also praktisch wo der Durschnittt nicht so tief ist. ......
> Dort geht mit Boilie und weiten Würfen eigentlich immer etwas allerdings nicht unbedingt in der Schifffahrtsrinne !
> Den Boilie wähle ich entweder schwimmend oder poppe ihn ein wenig auf!
> Gerade zwischen Hattenheim und Östrich hatte ich dort voriges Jahr schöne Schuppies
> Aber der Strom wechselt dort alle paar KM das Gesicht da können selbst 100 Meter schon ganz andere Fische bringen!
> Man muss sich einfach die Zeit nehmen / haben zum Suchen .
> 
> LG Michael


Wenn ich hier weite Würfe mache muss ich mit 250g+Kralle fischen - und auch die wird mir an den meisten Stellen wegen dem Schnurbogen wahrscheinlich weggezogen.
Meine Angelei im Rhein beschränkt sich auf die ufernahen 30m - meist fische ich eher zwischen 10 und 20m. Aber da in dem Bereich auch 90% der Struktur liegt, bin ich damit auch ganz zufrieden 
Wie war das noch gleich? 80% der Fische sind auf 20% der Wasserfläche zu finden - und umgekehrt...


----------



## Jason

Porelle…. geiler Schreibfehler.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier weite Würfe mache muss ich mit 250g+Kralle fischen - und auch die wird mir an den meisten Stellen wegen dem Schnurbogen wahrscheinlich weggezogen.
> Meine Angelei im Rhein beschränkt sich auf die ufernahen 30m - meist fische ich eher zwischen 10 und 20m. Aber da in dem Bereich auch 90% der Struktur liegt, bin ich damit auch ganz zufrieden
> Wie war das noch gleich? 80% der Fische sind auf 20% der Wasserfläche zu finden - und umgekehrt...


Ich habe teilweise auch die Mosella heavy Feeder 4,20 Meter mit 250 WG im Einsatz. ....aber ohne Krallenblei ,das fetzt trotzdem gut 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Toller Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos, lieber @Hecht100+ !
Petri zum Fettflossen-Döbel, kann mir gut vorstellen, daß der an der feinen Rute schön Betrieb gemacht hat!
Die Quantum-Rolle erinnert mich fatalerweise an die DAM Exquisite MDS mit ihrem Griff.

edit: ich meine die Rolle an der Black Star
Die Rolle an der Bolo ist die Releaser Mr.Pike oder so? Kannst Du die empfehlen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca  For your Eyes only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345757
> 
> 
> War mir eigentlich zu nichtssagend, dafür kommt der Korkgriff der Quantum gut zur Geltung.



Cool!  

Wie heißt die richtig?
Activa irgendwas ??


----------



## Jason

Vielleicht macht sich morgen für mich ein Zeitfenster auf und kann mal wieder den Porellen nachgehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich meine Trabucco Activa Bolo 7007, sie liegt aber noch im Auto und ich bin zu FAUL.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eilt ja nicht. 
Gibt da noch Zusätze wie VX , SX usw....

Du kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Worte drüber schreiben wie die Rute so ist.


----------



## Tikey0815

Porellen? Womöglich Blonde


----------



## Nordlichtangler

phirania schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht vorher so in die Bank gehen.


Also gerade heute geht das ja schon - da gab es echt erheblich schwierigere Zeiten für betuchte ...  
Nun entfällt das Hochziehen müssen der Maskerade sogar komplett, die Überwachungskameras sehen nur Tücher und Masken ...
Mal schauen ob deren Absatz nun echt einbricht.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos, lieber @Hecht100+ !
> Petri zum Fettflossen-Döbel, kann mir gut vorstellen, daß der an der feinen Rute schön Betrieb gemacht hat!
> Die Quantum-Rolle erinnert mich fatalerweise an die DAM Exquisite MDS mit ihrem Griff.
> 
> edit: ich meine die Rolle an der Black Star
> Die Rolle an der Bolo ist die Releaser Mr.Pike oder so? Kannst Du die empfehlen?


Mich kribbelts schon wieder im Portemonnaie


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Auch wenn es um den Barsch geht. Irgendwie ist er ja auch ein originärer Coarse Fish.
> 
> Es wird nachgerüstet. Eine Savage Gear MPP2 in 274 cm bis 20 gr. - irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein, diese verfi... Fische aus dem verd... Rhein zu kitzeln!
> 
> Seit 2008 fische ich jetzt im Rhein. Oberhalb, unterhalb ... überall wird Barsch gefangen. Nur hier soll keiner sein. Das glaube ich nicht mehr. Es muss!


Wenn's immer noch nicht klappen solltet,
ich hätte die weitgehend optimale Rute im Visier (bzw. hab die u.bewährt) mit schonendem "Fuchspreis". Gerne per PN.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bärsche gibt's doch überall.
> Und schmecken tun se auch noch.


Aber nicht von überall!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man auch sagen "Die Rhein" und nicht der Rhein. Der Fluss ist eine Hure - und zwar eine verdammt teure!


Deswegen einfach "de Rhein" oder sonst "die Rhine" 

Die steinverpackten Kanalflüsse sind alle schaisse, auch de Donau  ....


----------



## daci7

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habe teilweise auch die Mosella heavy Feeder 4,20 Meter mit 250 WG im Einsatz. ....aber ohne Krallenblei ,das fetzt trotzdem gut
> 
> LG Michael


Und wo wirfst du diese Klumpen dann hin? Im Hauptstrom musste doch im Prinzip alle 30s werfen um irgendwie ne Spur an den Platz zu kriegen, oder?
Da fische ich lieber strömungsberuhigtere Bereiche und ufernahe Bereiche mit läppischen 50-150g


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Ich verstehe dich, es ist immer wieder seltsam mit diesem Korkgriff. Aber wenn man sich dann dran gewöhnt hat fällt es nicht mehr so doll auf. 

@Professor Tinca   Activa STX Bolo 7007. Ich benutze sie mit einer vorgebleiten Pose von 3+2 gr. die auf der Hauptschnur mit Silikon-Stopper befestigt ist. Das Fertig-Vorfach wird mit Schlaufe in Schlaufe verbunden. Heute habe ich damit bis ca. 25 mtr. Entfernung geangelt, Normal mache ich mit der Bolo solche Gewaltwürfe nicht, Pose fliegt aber bestimmt noch weiter, ich werfe meistens nur einen Seitenwurf. Sie ist angenehm im Gewicht, hängt auch nicht so viel durch wie die alten Billigstippen und da die Quantum eine Freilaufrolle ist, kann ich sie mit verminderter Bremskrafteinstellung auch ohne große Gefahr für die Bolo ablegen. Alles in allem bin ich sehr mit ihr zufrieden.

@Mescalero  Petri zu deinem Karfen


----------



## Waller Michel

daci7 schrieb:


> Und wo wirfst du diese Klumpen dann hin? Im Hauptstrom musste doch im Prinzip alle 30s werfen um irgendwie ne Spur an den Platz zu kriegen, oder?
> Da fische ich lieber strömungsberuhigtere Bereiche und ufernahe Bereiche mit läppischen 50-150g


Das ist ja vom Prinzip her richtig, nur was nutzt es dort zu Angeln wo keine Fische sind 
An manchen Stellen ist der Hauptstrom halt sehr breit, dann braucht man paar Körbchen schweres Grundfutter !
Lieber mal ohne Futterteppich gefischt dort wo die Fische sind als dort wo Sie halt nicht sind !

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> "die neue Acrolyte"
> 
> So ein Fisch an dieser feinen Rute, das macht wirklich Spass. So bin ich nicht Schneider geblieben und mein Gegner liegt jetzt in der Truhe bei -20Grad.


Wunderbar so eine Einweihung, dafür sind solche Fische wirklich bestens! 

Aber an der Acolyte musst du noch arbeiten 
(fällt mir auch schwer ohne Nachschauen - aber ich hab auch keine und daher ist das Bild nicht präsent.)

1.Gebot: Du sollte den deinen Rutenstock nicht mit falschen Namen ansprechen.


Immerhin gibt es die Agnolyt Madaus Tinktur aus Keuschlammfrüchten für alle Acolyte'n mit Regelbeschwerden,
das haben ja viele mit dem Schneider.


----------



## geomas

@Hecht100+  - pardon, den Korkgriff finde ich schnieke!
Die Mr. Pike meinte ich mit der Nachfrage, ob Du sie empfehlen kannst.

Mit dem Mäkel-Kommentar meinte ich die ???-Rolle an der Black Star.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Nordlichtangler
Danke für den Tip, jetzt geht's ans ändern.



geomas schrieb:


> Die Quantum-Rolle erinnert mich fatalerweise an die DAM Exquisite MDS mit ihrem Griff.
> 
> edit: ich meine die Rolle an der Black Star
> Die Rolle an der Bolo ist die Releaser Mr.Pike oder so? Kannst Du die empfehlen?


Die Rolle an der Black Star  ist eine DAM Finessa DL430

Und die Quantum Mr. Pike Releaser könnte im Freilauf noch etwas leichter sein, sonst bin ich mit ihr voll zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Porelle…. geiler Schreibfehler.


Jetzt haben wir wenigstens einen passenden einfachen Namen für die Pelletbomber bzw. Puffforelle.
Und da das mit den 2 bis 3 f's schwierig ist, kommen die einfach weg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die Quantum-Rolle erinnert mich fatalerweise an die DAM Exquisite MDS mit ihrem Griff.


Warum wohl?


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Ja, und der Griff der Finessa mit seinem drehbar gelagerten Innenleben ist wirklich sehr sehr sehr seltsam.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir wenigstens einen passenden einfachen Namen für die Pelletbomber bzw. Puffforelle.
> Und da das mit den 2 bis 3 f's schwierig ist, kommen die einfach weg.


Lass das mal nicht öfföff lesen


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @geomas Ja, und der Griff der Finessa mit seinem drehbar gelagerten Innenleben ist wirklich sehr sehr sehr seltsam.



Die Exquisite MDS hat am Griff ja noch die furchtbare Längenverstellung. 
Naja, egal, das Ding wird jetzt nur noch beim Nachtangeln eingesetzt, da fallen die optischen Makel nicht so ins Gewicht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lass das mal nicht öfföff lesen



Der hat doch mindestens 4 f's , oder mehr?


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der hat doch mindestens 4 f's , oder mehr?



Laß uns ihn ÖphphÖphph nennen. 
Ein wenig Spaß muß doch erlaubt sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler
> Danke für den Tip, jetzt geht's ans ändern.


Hab auch gesucht, was das Acrolyte noch sein könnte, als technisch-mechanisch orientierter hat man immer eine gute Begründung bzw. Ausrede   :

Zum Glück ist die Rute aber gar nicht so furchtbar "verchromt" wie es eine Mitchell Mag Pro, Gamakatsu Altemiss oder Rainshadow XST war/ist.





__





						Achrolyte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Hier interessant:








						BESCHICHTUNGSVERFAHREN - PDF Kostenfreier Download
					

UNSERE BESCHICHTUNGSVERFAHREN KUNDENDIENST UND LIEFERSERVICE QUALITÄT Damit Ihre Ware schnell und kostengünstig transportiert wird, haben wir unseren eigenen Lieferservice. Wir verfügen über eigene Fahrzeuge




					docplayer.org


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, ich finde keinen Fehler


----------



## Finke20

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Plumpsangeln
> 
> Oft sehe ich Vereinskollegen, die mit kurzen Teleruten und alten Plastikrollen am Wasser sitzen, an der dicken Kringelschnur hängt eine große Pose, die flach im Wasser liegt - meist nur zwei, drei Meter von der Rutenspitze entfernt. Offenbar ist die Pose viel zu hoch eingestellt und das Blei liegt auf dem Grund auf. Üblicherweise angeln die mit Wurm. Oder manchmal mit Mais.
> 
> Ist das Plumpsangeln? Gelesen habe ich den Begriff schon öfter aber richtig wissen tu ich es nicht...



 

Zum Thema Plumpsangeln möchte ich auch was beisteuern. 
Ich kenne diesen Begriff von meinem Opa, man hat eine Spule mit Angelsehne genommen ein Blei aufgezogen und einen Aalhaken ran.
Dann wurde die Montage ausgeworfen und die Spule mit einem Stock am Uferrand gesichert. Die Montage wurde regelmäßig kontrolliert. 







Ich habe solche Konstruktion in den alten Sachen gefunden.

Dabei habe ich noch eine von Opa´s alten aus Borke geschnitzte Pose gefunden, man beachte die sensible Vorbebleiung. Das Teil ist über 50zig Jahre alt und was hat er damals von Massen an Schlei geangelt. Glaubt man heute nicht und das ohne jeglichen Schnickschnack.


----------



## Waller Michel

In Südamerika und teilen Afrikas heute noch absolut üblich! 
In Neuseeland wird sogar mit sowas in der Brandung gefischt !

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe auch noch ganz klein und ohne Mittel angefangen,
einfach weil nichts da war.
Außer die Angelsucht noch vor den Angelgeräten - so klar belegbar! 

Das weitaus schwierigste waren Haken und Schnur brauchbar hinzubekommen!
Wenn das gut war, gab's auch Fisch, und es war eben viel mehr als heute da.
Posen, Ruten, Aufwickler, das war vergleichsweise schon trivial.
Aber auch Herausforderung über Herausforderung ...

Meine Tochter hat mit nichtmal 2 Jahren nach dem mir länger Zuschauen schon eine Rute gebaut und mit Rutenringen angewickelt,
das hat ihr viel Spaß gemacht. Weiß nur nicht ob das fotografiert festgehalten wurde...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das steht der Begriff, das Wort der Worte für den kleinen Angler,
der erstmals klare unauffällige und problemlos einsetzbare Schnur bekommen hat, wenn man denn endlich hat :


Finke20 schrieb:


> man hat eine Spule mit *Angelsehne* genommen




Was für ein Luxus und wunderfein , dass man sich heutzutage vielste Kilometer Schnur leisten kann!
Selbst von PE/Dyneema inzwischen.

Die Beschreibung gefällt mir:


Finke20 schrieb:


> Dann wurde die Montage ausgeworfen und die Spule mit einem Stock am Uferrand gesichert. Die Montage wurde regelmäßig kontrolliert.


Habe ich nur wenige Male als Nachtaalleine vom Ufer so gemacht, Freilaufrolle im Urzustand.
Immer eine sehr schwarzanglerfreundliche Option. 
Danach mit Boot ging es anders besser, mit Senker und Schwimmer.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mir scheint es ein wenig das Ihr noch eine Generation oder halbe vor mir seit? 
Mir wurde als Kind auch nicht alles in den Hintern geblasen 
Aber so ein Kinder Startset hatte ich bekommen!  Das war wahrscheinlich bei irgendeinem Supermarkt damals in der Auslage neben Badelatschen und Luftmatratzen schätze ich? 
War ne kleine Bambusrute mit Rolle ,Blinker ,Haken ,Pose und noch paar unbrauchbare Gymiks 
Eingepackt in einer Tasche wie ein Federballset damals! 
Hatte als Kind immer davon geträumt damit einen großen Hecht zu fangen! 
Ein Rotauge wurde es dann als erster Fisch !
Und zwar von einem Steg in der Lahn ,Brot um einen Hakenschenkel vom Drilling des Blinkers geknetet 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, ich finde keinen Fehler


Das ist die Rache weil er vor wenigen Wochen wegen eines vertippers angemessen gegeißelt wurde 

Da der Ükel sich in Richtung TLDR bewegt ein herzliches Petri allen unentwegten


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Porelle…. geiler Schreibfehler.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Porellen aus dem Fuff - Das ist doch das gefundene Lieblingsfressen für @geomas  und @Kochtopf - mit herrlich buntem FTM Gerät. 


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Deswegen einfach "de Rhein" oder sonst "die Rhine"
> 
> Die steinverpackten Kanalflüsse sind alle schaisse, auch de Donau  ....


Na so arg isser auch wieder nicht. An das Gestolpere über die groben Ufersteine kann man sich auch gewöhnen. Obwohl mir aktuell des Mark Edwin "Little River" auch lieber wäre.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Porellen aus dem Fuff - Das ist doch das gefundene Lieblingsfressen für @geomas und @Kochtopf - mit herrlich buntem FTM Gerät.



Vielleicht sollte man laut Fischereigesetz Posen jeglicher Art verbieten und nur noch Spirolinos erlauben  da aber auch erst ab 50 Gramm aufwärts 
Das wäre ein Spaß 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man laut Fischereigesetz Posen jeglicher Art verbieten und nur noch Spirolinos erlauben  da aber auch erst ab 50 Gramm aufwärts
> Das wäre ein Spaß
> 
> LG Michael


Damit es dann an jedem Altwasser so aussieht, als wäre das gegenüberliegende Ufer von den Weihnachtsbäumen vor der Empire State Building bestanden!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Damit es dann an jedem Altwasser so aussieht, als wäre das gegenüberliegende Ufer von den Weihnachtsbäumen vor der Empire State Building bestanden!


Genau soooo 
Die Roten sind die schönsten


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist die Rache weil er vor wenigen Wochen wegen eines vertippers angemessen gegeißelt wurde
> 
> Da der Ükel sich in Richtung TLDR bewegt ein herzliches Petri allen unentwegten



Dein Petri heb ich mir für morgen auf, danke, Sir Alex!

(TLDR mußte ich nachschlagen)


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Porellen aus dem Fuff - Das ist doch das gefundene Lieblingsfressen für @geomas  und @Kochtopf - mit herrlich buntem FTM Gerät.


Ein schwarzer Edding verleiht auch einer Sportex oder Bolo understatement und Charakter


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein schwarzer Edding verleiht auch einer Sportex oder Bolo understatement und Charakter


Bei einigen Marken muss man aber die Nachfülltinte für den Edding gleich im 5 Ltr. Gebinde ordern - und ich hab wahrlich keine sonderlichen Berührungsängste mit Farben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das war der Beweggrund in die Rutentotallackierung einzusteigen, mit Farbe aus dem Baumarkt, auch immerhin im Litergebinde.
Ganz auseinander und wieder zusammen.
Das war das Zeitalter der *Baustellen**warnfarben* Ende 70er auf den Teleruten und Steckruten - scheußlich, auch schon damals für mich.
Ich habe danach mit den total mattschwarzen wirklich weit besser gefangen, die Fische haben sich sichtbar nicht mehr dran gestört, das war megatoll!


----------



## Mescalero

Diese schrillen schwarz-gelben Welsruten finde ich optisch stark. Ich habe mich schon geärgert, kein Wallerangler zu sein. Eine leuchtgrelle Bolo hat schon auch was, die kann man zusätzlich zum Nordic Walking nutzen.


----------



## Ukel

Zunächst einmal Petri an @Mescalero und @Hecht100+ für eure Fänge, diese Tage sind ja wettermäßig nicht so optimal.

Gestern war ich auch los, habe aber wegen Erfrorenheit gestern nicht mehr berichtet. Dem Tripp voraus ging ein Telefonat mit einem Angelfreund, der von großen Brassen und einer 60er Schleie eines weiteren Angelfreunds aus einem unserer Seen berichtete. Dort war ich vor zwei Wochen selber, aber ohne jeglichen Biss. Nun denn, also nächster Versuch dort in einem eher flachen Bereich, etwa 2 m tief und weit draußen, um über das Kraut zu kommen. Mit der Feederrute habe ich bei etwa 50 m, mit dem Methodfeeder bei gut 40 m geangelt, die Stellen lagen etwa 40 m auseinander. Es kam ein widriger Wind von vorne und dicke Kleidung war angesagt, für oben rum hatte ich sie dabei, jedoch war die Hose eine dünne Treckinghose, über die ein reger Wärmeverlust erfolgte.
Zunächst tat sich gar nichts, aber nach ca. 1 Stunde der erste Biss an der Feederrute, jedoch nicht bekommen. Nach zwei weiteren Fehlbissen dann der erste Fisch, ein Brassen von knapp 60 cm an der Feederrute. Nach einer Weile folgte ihm ein Nächster, fast genau identische Größe. Danach war an der Feederrute Schluss, keine weiteren Bisse, dafür aber nach einiger Zeit der erste Biss am Methodfeeder, wieder eine Brasse in gleicher Größe. Und jeweils nach Pausen kamen noch drei Weitere hinzu. Alle hatten fast die identische Länge, zwischen 58-60 cm, und im rauhen Hochzeitsornat, die Damen zierten sich ein wenig. Die letzte Brasse biss  übrigens, als ich schon alles eingepackt hatte, nur noch den Methodfeeder draußen, gekeschert habe ich dann mit dem Kescherkopf in der Hand   
Halb erfroren und mit Sitzheizung ging es anschließend nach Hause zum Auftauen.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri zu der beeindruckenden Strecke @Ukel !
Hattest du Popups am Haken, sieht auf dem einen Foto so aus?


----------



## Ukel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri zu der beeindruckenden Strecke @Ukel !
> Hattest du Popups am Haken, sieht auf dem einen Foto so aus?


Danke Mescalero. Nein keine Popups. Auf dem Bild die Zutaten, 2/3 Super Crush, 1/3 Bloodworm. Geangelt zunächst mit White Chocolate, darauf keinen Biss, vielleicht weil die Fische noch am Feederrutenplatz waren, gefangen dann auf Krill rot.


----------



## Mescalero

Dankeschön!
Von Sonubaits habe ich auch welche (kleinere, Scopex und Krill) aber bisher hatte ich damit noch keinen Erfolg. Umso schöner zu sehen, dass sie bei dir so gut funktionieren!


----------



## Hecht100+

Da bei den gebraucht gekauften Cormoran Black Star Ruten keine Rutenschutzkappen dabei waren, habe ich mich in der Fopu-Szene bedient. Von FTM gibt es eine Zweier-Packung Neopren-Überzieher, kosten knappe 10 Euros für zwei und schützen die Ringe in meinen Augen sehr gut. Und sie sind nicht bunt.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri in Deine Richtung, lieber @Ukel ! Ne beeindruckende Strecke hats Du da vorgelegt. Danke auch für die Infos zu Technik/Futter.

Danke auch an Dich, @Hecht100+ , für den Tipp mit den Rutenschutzüberziehern! Steht der Startring der Blackstar deutlich ab? Ich suche noch was für meine beiden Teleruten.
Den besten Schutz gab es zusammen mit einer älteren Mitchell Stellfischrute - sehr gut schützendes Teil (ein Foto kann ich bei Gelegenheit nachreichen).


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal Petri an @Mescalero und @Hecht100+ für eure Fänge, diese Tage sind ja wettermäßig nicht so optimal.
> 
> Gestern war ich auch los, habe aber wegen Erfrorenheit gestern nicht mehr berichtet. Dem Tripp voraus ging ein Telefonat mit einem Angelfreund, der von großen Brassen und einer 60er Schleie eines weiteren Angelfreunds aus einem unserer Seen berichtete. Dort war ich vor zwei Wochen selber, aber ohne jeglichen Biss. Nun denn, also nächster Versuch dort in einem eher flachen Bereich, etwa 2 m tief und weit draußen, um über das Kraut zu kommen. Mit der Feederrute habe ich bei etwa 50 m, mit dem Methodfeeder bei gut 40 m geangelt, die Stellen lagen etwa 40 m auseinander. Es kam ein widriger Wind von vorne und dicke Kleidung war angesagt, für oben rum hatte ich sie dabei, jedoch war die Hose eine dünne Treckinghose, über die ein reger Wärmeverlust erfolgte.
> Zunächst tat sich gar nichts, aber nach ca. 1 Stunde der erste Biss an der Feederrute, jedoch nicht bekommen. Nach zwei weiteren Fehlbissen dann der erste Fisch, ein Brassen von knapp 60 cm an der Feederrute. Nach einer Weile folgte ihm ein Nächster, fast genau identische Größe. Danach war an der Feederrute Schluss, keine weiteren Bisse, dafür aber nach einiger Zeit der erste Biss am Methodfeeder, wieder eine Brasse in gleicher Größe. Und jeweils nach Pausen kamen noch drei Weitere hinzu. Alle hatten fast die identische Länge, zwischen 58-60 cm, und im rauhen Hochzeitsornat, die Damen zierten sich ein wenig. Die letzte Brasse biss  übrigens, als ich schon alles eingepackt hatte, nur noch den Methodfeeder draußen, gekeschert habe ich dann mit dem Kescherkopf in der Hand
> Halb erfroren und mit Sitzheizung ging es anschließend nach Hause zum Auftauen.


Dickes Petri zur Brassenstrecke


----------



## Ukel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> Von Sonubaits habe ich auch welche (kleinere, Scopex und Krill) aber bisher hatte ich damit noch keinen Erfolg. Umso schöner zu sehen, dass sie bei dir so gut funktionieren!


Ich habe auch welche von Balzer, aber um sagen zu können, welche gut funktionieren, angle ich zu wenig mit Method, ist bei mir auch nur Versuch und Irrtum oder geheime Geheimtipss von anderen, die dann auch nicht besser funktionieren. Ich frage mich eh, was den Reiz der Miniboilies ausmacht, Geruch und Geschmack sind eher schwach ausgeprägt, vielleicht doch nur die Farbe? Ick weeß es nich.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Der Startring steht 4 cm ab bei der Black Star, plus 2,1 cm Blankdicke, da geht sie stramm rein.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, sehr nützliche Info - ich messe heute Abend mal nach. Evtl. muß ich noch mal bei den FoPu-Lords bestellen...
Jetzt gehts erstmal ab aufs Land. Mal nach den Döbeln sehen.


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal Petri an @Mescalero und @Hecht100+ für eure Fänge, diese Tage sind ja wettermäßig nicht so optimal.
> 
> Gestern war ich auch los, habe aber wegen Erfrorenheit gestern nicht mehr berichtet. Dem Tripp voraus ging ein Telefonat mit einem Angelfreund, der von großen Brassen und einer 60er Schleie eines weiteren Angelfreunds aus einem unserer Seen berichtete. Dort war ich vor zwei Wochen selber, aber ohne jeglichen Biss. Nun denn, also nächster Versuch dort in einem eher flachen Bereich, etwa 2 m tief und weit draußen, um über das Kraut zu kommen. Mit der Feederrute habe ich bei etwa 50 m, mit dem Methodfeeder bei gut 40 m geangelt, die Stellen lagen etwa 40 m auseinander. Es kam ein widriger Wind von vorne und dicke Kleidung war angesagt, für oben rum hatte ich sie dabei, jedoch war die Hose eine dünne Treckinghose, über die ein reger Wärmeverlust erfolgte.
> Zunächst tat sich gar nichts, aber nach ca. 1 Stunde der erste Biss an der Feederrute, jedoch nicht bekommen. Nach zwei weiteren Fehlbissen dann der erste Fisch, ein Brassen von knapp 60 cm an der Feederrute. Nach einer Weile folgte ihm ein Nächster, fast genau identische Größe. Danach war an der Feederrute Schluss, keine weiteren Bisse, dafür aber nach einiger Zeit der erste Biss am Methodfeeder, wieder eine Brasse in gleicher Größe. Und jeweils nach Pausen kamen noch drei Weitere hinzu. Alle hatten fast die identische Länge, zwischen 58-60 cm, und im rauhen Hochzeitsornat, die Damen zierten sich ein wenig. Die letzte Brasse biss  übrigens, als ich schon alles eingepackt hatte, nur noch den Methodfeeder draußen, gekeschert habe ich dann mit dem Kescherkopf in der Hand
> Halb erfroren und mit Sitzheizung ging es anschließend nach Hause zum Auftauen.


Ein dickes Petri,schöne strecke.


----------



## Mescalero

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch welche von Balzer, aber um sagen zu können, welche gut funktionieren, angle ich zu wenig mit Method, ist bei mir auch nur Versuch und Irrtum oder geheime Geheimtipss von anderen, die dann auch nicht besser funktionieren. Ich frage mich eh, was den Reiz der Miniboilies ausmacht, Geruch und Geschmack sind eher schwach ausgeprägt, vielleicht doch nur die Farbe? Ick weeß es nich.


Wahrscheinlich soll wieder einmal nur der Angler geködert werden....
Dieser Tage bei mareTV ging es zwar um das Meer und Asien aber da wurde behauptet, dass Fische Farben des roten Spektrums nicht oder nur schlecht sehen können. Trotzdem gibt es Boilies in den tollsten Pink-, Rot-  und Orangetönen.

Die Kalkulation der Hersteller geht jedenfalls auf, ich kaufe das Zeug!


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich soll wieder einmal nur der Angler geködert werden....
> Dieser Tage bei mareTV ging es zwar um das Meer und Asien aber da wurde behauptet, dass Fische Farben des roten Spektrums nicht oder nur schlecht sehen können. Trotzdem gibt es Boilies in den tollsten Pink-, Rot-  und Orangetönen.
> 
> Die Kalkulation der Hersteller geht jedenfalls auf, ich kaufe das Zeug!


Das Thema hatten wir hier auch schon mal! 
Die Expertenmeinungen sind auch unterschiedlich !
Meine Meinung ist, sie können es sehen! 
Jedenfalls bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe! 
Das merkt man ganz klar wenn man mit Gufi fischt und die Farben ändert! Auch in Rot !
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps

Wollte gestern meinen Söhnen zeigen, wie schön man an meiner lieblings Spitze neben der Strömungskante Feedern kann... aber natürlich saß dort einer. 
Hat nix gefangen, hatte ne komische Angeltechnik und wir mussten auf die ruhige Molenseite ausweichen. 
Dann kam plötzlich noch Wind auf, der in keiner Wetterapp angekündigt war. 

Es reichte für 2 Rotaugen und einen Güster. 
Aber zufrieden waren wir nicht. 
Also heute nochmal.


----------



## Finke20

Petri Ukel zur herausragenden Brassenstrecke  und natürlich auch an alle anderen, die erfolgreich am Wasser gewesen sind .



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mir scheint es ein wenig das Ihr noch eine Generation oder halbe vor mir seit?



Das kommt darauf an, welcher Jahrgang du bist   , also ich bin ein 1970iger.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> War ne kleine Bambusrute mit Rolle ,Blinker ,Haken ,Pose und noch paar unbrauchbare Gymiks



Also meine erste Angelrute ist eine Bambusstippe gewesen, schön mit Messinghülsen zusammengesetzt. Die hängt bei mir immer noch in der Garage.
Das ist so eine Erinnerung an die Kindheit. Mit 13 habe ich dann eine 1,80 Meter Glasfiberrute in blau mit einer Ora 48.1 bekommen.

Ach das sind Erinnerungen an längst vergangen Zeiten.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Kalkulation der Hersteller geht jedenfalls auf, ich kaufe das Zeug!



Das ist ja auch der Plan der Hersteller, man erzeugt Begehrlichkeiten bei uns Verbrauchern und schon rennen wir los und kaufen die Sachen.


----------



## geomas

Hmm, es ist wunderschön am mir neuen Flussabschnitt, aber Bisse sind rar.
Mal sehen, was noch kommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei dem Wetter eigentlich kein Wunder mit geringem Fischappetit, allerorten war das Thermometer gefallen, bis in -5Grad heute nacht.
Hab' mich gerade länger informiert, weil der Superjahrestag 15.05. kommt nun, ob es sich dieses WE vom Wetter her überhaupt lohnen täte (?)
Morgen am Fr soll es wieder steigende Temperaturen zumindest in der DE-Mitte geben - da will ich hin! 
Norden und Süden eher Shit, also da weg oder nicht hin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dieser Tage bei mareTV ging es zwar um das Meer und Asien aber da wurde behauptet, dass Fische Farben des roten Spektrums nicht oder nur schlecht sehen können. Trotzdem gibt es Boilies in den tollsten Pink-, Rot-  und Orangetönen.


Das mit dem roten Lichtspektrum stimmt, das ist alles gut messbar und länger erforscht.
Was aber wenig heißt, denn anderes Licht ist da immer noch unterwegs, eine Farbverschiebung heißt ja nicht dunkel oder weg.
Außerdem ist es eben oft sehr gut, wenn der Fisch das Dingens nicht so genau erkennen kann 

Wie bei Menschen auch gut zu beobachten, in Discos und vielen Gaststätten (und gewissen Etablissements sowieso) macht man das Licht so schummerig, dass der eben meist ziemlich hungrige u. durstige Kunde im Schummerlicht alles bedenkenlos in sich hinein schüttet und frisst, incl. Blattlaus und Co, weil er es nicht so genau sehen kann. Oder manches jünger u. knuspriger aussieht, als es im Scheinwerferlicht wäre.

Tip: Die Taschenlampe bzw. Kopflampe immer mitnehmen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das mit dem roten Lichtspektrum stimmt, das ist alles gut messbar und länger erforscht.
> Was aber wenig heißt, denn anderes Licht ist da immer noch unterwegs, eine Farbverschiebung heißt ja nicht dunkel oder weg.
> Außerdem ist es eben oft sehr gut, wenn der Fisch das Dingens nicht so genau erkennen kann
> 
> Wie bei Menschen auch gut zu beobachten, in Discos und vielen Gaststätten (und gewissen Etablissements sowieso) macht man das Licht so schummerig, dass der eben meist ziemlich hungrige u. durstige Kunde im Schummerlicht alles bedenkenlos in sich hinein schüttet und frisst, incl. Blattlaus und Co, weil er es nicht so genau sehen kann. Oder manches jünger u. knuspriger aussieht, als es im Scheinwerferlicht wäre.
> 
> Tip: Die Taschenlampe bzw. Kopflampe immer mitnehmen!


Deswegen mag ich Nachtangeln, dann sehen die anderen Angler erträglicher aus


----------



## Slappy

Petri! Läuft ja sogar in der kalten Woche ganz gut hier     ich bin begeistert!
Eventuell schaffe ich es am Wochenende mal. 

Heute hat sich mein Händler gemeldet. DAM hat geliefert. Zur Erinnerung, meine DAM Sumo Sensomax Carp Feeder 12' 3,60m 25-75g ist ja vor einiger Zeit gebrochen. Heute bekam ich folgendes Bild. Die neue kostet mich lediglich 12€ und die Abgabe der defekten alten Rute. 





Wegen meiner Kogha, da hieß es erst, es gäbe kein Ersatz. Als ich darauf meinte das die Rute dann ja hinfällig sei sollten die anderen beiden Spitzen ebenfalls brechen, wurde mir angeboten die Rute im Rahmen der Garantie zurück zu senden. Da ich soetwas noch nicht gemacht habe, was ist wenn die es nicht über die Garantie geht. Bekomme ich dann im Zweifel die Rute einfach wieder zurück? 


Und zu guter letzt. Kennt die hier jemand?
Verkauft hier jemand für 20€ VB


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da bei den gebraucht gekauften Cormoran Black Star Ruten keine Rutenschutzkappen dabei waren, habe ich mich in der Fopu-Szene bedient. Von FTM gibt es eine Zweier-Packung Neopren-Überzieher, kosten knappe 10 Euros für zwei und schützen die Ringe in meinen Augen sehr gut. Und sie sind nicht bunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345788





Ukel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch welche von Balzer, aber um sagen zu können, welche gut funktionieren, angle ich zu wenig mit Method, ist bei mir auch nur Versuch und Irrtum oder geheime Geheimtipss von anderen, die dann auch nicht besser funktionieren. Ich frage mich eh, was den Reiz der Miniboilies ausmacht, Geruch und Geschmack sind eher schwach ausgeprägt, vielleicht doch nur die Farbe? Ick weeß es nich.


Genau die sollten bunt sein. Das ist genau das Zeug, welches man in der Dämmerung vergisst, verliert, oder es sich sonstwie auf die Beine macht und einfach weg ist.


----------



## Andal

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch welche von Balzer, aber um sagen zu können, welche gut funktionieren, angle ich zu wenig mit Method, ist bei mir auch nur Versuch und Irrtum oder geheime Geheimtipss von anderen, die dann auch nicht besser funktionieren. Ich frage mich eh, was den Reiz der Miniboilies ausmacht, Geruch und Geschmack sind eher schwach ausgeprägt, vielleicht doch nur die Farbe? Ick weeß es nich.


Es ist, m.M., hauptsächlich die Neugier. Zum Fressen animiert ja das Futter im Korb. Ich habe schon aus reiner Nor, weil ich die kleinen Murmeln  vergessen habe, mit Leuchtperlen statt Boilies gefischt und die wurden auch genommen.  Wie soll ein Fisch auch anders testen, als  mit dem Maul und wenn richtig montiert ist, hängen sie eben. 

Man muss sich bloss mal die kleinen MF Boilies von MS Range anschauen. Steinhart, vermutlich bloss aus Stärke und Farbe und grad so viel Aroma, das der Kunde nicht reklamiert. Aber die fangen - und das nicht schlecht.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich soll wieder einmal nur der Angler geködert werden....
> Dieser Tage bei mareTV ging es zwar um das Meer und Asien aber da wurde behauptet, dass Fische Farben des roten Spektrums nicht oder nur schlecht sehen können. Trotzdem gibt es Boilies in den tollsten Pink-, Rot-  und Orangetönen.
> 
> Die Kalkulation der Hersteller geht jedenfalls auf, ich kaufe das Zeug!


Was ein Fisch wie sieht und was er dabei wahrnimmt, wird so lange ein Rätsel bleiben, bis uns ein Fisch mal berichtet. Im Grunde genommen kann es uns auch egal sein, so lange sie auf das beissen, was wir als pink und rot sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, es ist wunderschön am mir neuen Flussabschnitt, aber Bisse sind rar.
> Mal sehen, was noch kommt.



Ha, ich war auch gerade auf Erkundunsgtour an mir unbekannten Abschnitten "meines" Flüsschens (ein paar Kilometer flussaufwärts).
Ich hatte nurne leichte Spinnrute und wollte nur mal Stellen auskundschaften ohne viel Gepäck.
Fische waren dort leider kaum auszumachen obwohl es (leider) sehr flach ist dort.

Ansitzen werde ich dort zukünftig wohl nicht aber ein schöner Ausflug war es trotzdem.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sieht es da aus.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Letztlich bewahrte mich nur dieser Jüngling vor dem Franzosentum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Was ein Fisch wie sieht und was er dabei wahrnimmt, wird so lange ein Rätsel bleiben, bis uns ein Fisch mal berichtet.


Naja, der Fisch muss uns ja nicht berichten, wie können zumindest aus der Physik und (tw. Fischbiologie) herleiten, was er überhaupt sehen kann. 

Ich füge dem gerne eine Beobachtung von dem Rot bei Fischen bei, denn Rotauge, Rotfeder und unser Flussbarsch sind weit bekannt und berühmt dafür, die verwenden intensiv rot, und das kann nur aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen zu ihrem Vorteil in ihrer Überlebensstrategie liegen.
Wenn es grottenschlecht mit dem Rot wäre, dann gäbe es sie (nicht) mehr.
Außerdem hatte ich als Aquariern lange rote Neons beobachtet, das ist auch sehr aufschlussreich, Maximum Kontraste.

Jedenfalls erfüllt das Rot einige sehr nützliche Aufgaben:

- In größeren Tiefen bzw. bei Rot eben am schnellsten weg-absorbiert, werden die Rotstrahler-Pigmente nicht mehr vom roten Lichtsprektrum erreicht, es wird nicht intensiv angeregt, es leuchtet nicht mehr rot. Bienen sollen das z.B. als Grau warnehmen.
Was man selber unter Kunstlicht wie insbesondere Natriumdampflampen oder UV/Schwarzlicht gut nachvollziehen kann, einige Farben sind da stark verändert oder dunkler. Mit rein-farbiger LED-Beleuchtung im Raum kann man die Farbpigmente auch gut antesten und sich wundern.

- Es ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass andere Lichtspektren den Fisch und die roten Flossen erreichen, wie z.B. Blau und UV. Dann glimmen die Flossen hochwahrscheinlich weit geringer als bei Rotlicht, eben mit erheblich verringerter Intensität, aber rot sichtbar.
UV Anregungen sind bei Gummifischen auch im Angebot und werden von Uli Beyer z.B. gerne beworben.

- Somit bietet Rot einen tollen Vorteil: Es bleibt im Nahbereich auch anderes angeregt noch deutlich sichtbar, aber auf Distanz ist es immer mattdunkel.
Also ideal für den wichtigen Schwarmzusammenhalt, aber gut gegen die optische Ortung durch Räuber.

- Zudem im Flachwasser, wo jeder Fisch quasi verloren ist bei einer Großräuberattacke von unten, schafft das  Rot auch noch deutlich Augen-verwirrende grelle strahlende Primärkontrastpunkte, die einen Vorbeistoß des Räubers wahrscheinlicher machen. Sogar wechselnde Rotpunkte mit Flossen anlegen und abspreizen.
Vergleichbar mit Schmetterlingen, ihrer Mimikri oder gerne variabel zeigbaren Schockfarbenelemente, Pfauenauge u.a.m.

 3 Vorteile - das ist viel.

Interessant ist für mich immer wieder die Beobachtung bei großen Hechten, die sich gleichfalls mit zunehmenden Gewässertiefen und Alterstufen
dieses Tricks bedienen, um ihrer Beute gleichfalls leichter näher zu kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Letztlich bewahrte mich nur dieser Jüngling vor dem Franzosentum.


Fein, immerhin auch ein grüner Fisch! 

Ging der etwa auf die Posenrute, oder kam beim fremdgehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

3er Mepps.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ha, ich war auch gerade auf Erkundunsgtour an mir unbekannten Abschnitten "meines" Flüsschens (ein paar Kilometer flussaufwärts).
> Ich hatte nurne leichte Spinnrute und wollte nur mal Stellen auskundschaften ohne viel Gepäck.


----------



## Mescalero

@Professor Tinca 
Petri zum Schnabeldöbel! Das sieht aber schön aus da, ganz bestimmt gibt es Fisch, Schleien z.B. meinste nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Petri zum Schnabeldöbel! Das sieht aber schön aus da, ganz bestimmt gibt es Fisch, Schleien z.B. meinste nicht?




Nee. Das ist leider nicht viel los.
Sehr flach und auch recht zügig fließend im Gegensatz zu den friedfischhaltigen Bereichen.

Auf Friedfisch werde ich es da nicht versuchen.

Das ist son Bereich wo die Fische eher nur durchziehen aber nicht verweilen.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, der Fisch muss uns ja nicht berichten, wie können zumindest aus der Physik und (tw. Fischbiologie) herleiten, was er überhaupt sehen kann.
> 
> Ich füge dem gerne eine Beobachtung von dem Rot bei Fischen bei, denn Rotauge, Rotfeder und unser Flussbarsch sind weit bekannt und berühmt dafür, die verwenden intensiv rot, und das kann nur aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen zu ihrem Vorteil in ihrer Überlebensstrategie liegen.
> Wenn es grottenschlecht mit dem Rot wäre, dann gäbe es sie (nicht) mehr.
> Außerdem hatte ich als Aquariern lange rote Neons beobachtet, das ist auch sehr aufschlussreich, Maximum Kontraste.
> 
> Jedenfalls erfüllt das Rot einige sehr nützliche Aufgaben:
> 
> - In größeren Tiefen bzw. bei Rot eben am schnellsten weg-absorbiert, werden die Rotstrahler-Pigmente nicht mehr vom roten Lichtsprektrum erreicht, es wird nicht intensiv angeregt, es leuchtet nicht mehr rot. Bienen sollen das z.B. als Grau warnehmen.
> Was man selber unter Kunstlicht wie insbesondere Natriumdampflampen oder UV/Schwarzlicht gut nachvollziehen kann, einige Farben sind da stark verändert oder dunkler. Mit rein-farbiger LED-Beleuchtung im Raum kann man die Farbpigmente auch gut antesten und sich wundern.
> 
> - Es ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass andere Lichtspektren den Fisch und die roten Flossen erreichen, wie z.B. Blau und UV. Dann glimmen die Flossen hochwahrscheinlich weit geringer als bei Rotlicht, eben mit erheblich verringerter Intensität, aber rot sichtbar.
> UV Anregungen sind bei Gummifischen auch im Angebot und werden von Uli Beyer z.B. gerne beworben.
> 
> - Somit bietet Rot einen tollen Vorteil: Es bleibt im Nahbereich auch anderes angeregt noch deutlich sichtbar, aber auf Distanz ist es immer mattdunkel.
> Also ideal für den wichtigen Schwarmzusammenhalt, aber gut gegen die optische Ortung durch Räuber.
> 
> - Zudem im Flachwasser, wo jeder Fisch quasi verloren ist bei einer Großräuberattacke von unten, schafft das  Rot auch noch deutlich Augen-verwirrende grelle strahlende Primärkontrastpunkte, die einen Vorbeistoß des Räubers wahrscheinlicher machen. Sogar wechselnde Rotpunkte mit Flossen anlegen und abspreizen.
> Vergleichbar mit Schmetterlingen, ihrer Mimikri oder gerne variabel zeigbaren Schockfarbenelemente, Pfauenauge u.a.m.
> 
> 3 Vorteile - das ist viel.
> 
> Interessant ist für mich immer wieder die Beobachtung bei großen Hechten, die sich gleichfalls mit zunehmenden Gewässertiefen und Alterstufen
> dieses Tricks bedienen, um ihrer Beute gleichfalls leichter näher zu kommen.


Ist wie bei meinem Laptop. Mir reicht es vollkommen, wenn er tut, was er soll. Warum macht mich auch nicht glücklicher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Siehste ^ , genau bei dem Ding ist es bei mir (auch) extrem anders herum, ich will da prinzipiell von jedem Bauelement und jedem Transistor wissen, wie und warum es funkioniert. Und wer darauf seine Software spielt und laufen lassen will, oder sich da im Untergrund betätigt.

Ist gut, wenn man verschiedene Sichtweisen auf etwas hat, und die auch noch kombinieren kann! Das macht inhomogene bzw. extrem different besetzte Gruppen so stark.


----------



## Andal

Cui bono?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Na,mir!  
Ich verdiene damit z.B. die Brötchen.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Wünsche Dir ein Dickes Petri zum Hecht !
Dein kleines Flüsschen sieht gut aus, wenn auch ähnliche wie bei Uns die Schunter ,wirkt kanalisiert! Das ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil! Gerade Raubfisch kann dort richtig schön laufen  siehe Polder in Holland. ...ich mag solche Gewässer sehr gern 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> wenn auch ähnliche wie bei Uns die Schunter ,wirkt kanalisiert! Das ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil! Gerade Raubfisch kann dort richtig schön laufen


Also wenn man mal richtige orginale Flussverhältnisse und Gewässerproduktivität pro Quadratmeter nimmt,
dann ist da aber mal eine ganz andere Größenordnung an Fisch gewesen.
Das gilt für die großen Gräben Rhein, Donau, Elbe übrigens genauso.

Für mich eines der schlimmsten Umweltverbrechen mit der dauernden Ausbaggerei und dem Kanalisierungwahn, weil mich persönlich so betreffend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Wünsche Dir ein Dickes Petri zum Hecht !
> Dein kleines Flüsschen sieht gut aus, wenn auch ähnliche wie bei Uns die Schunter ,wirkt kanalisiert! Das ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil! Gerade Raubfisch kann dort richtig schön laufen  siehe Polder in Holland. ...ich mag solche Gewässer sehr gern
> 
> LG Michael




Nee dieses Flüsschen ist nicht kanalisiert.
Es war schon immer so.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich war heute auch 3 Stunden am Wasser und wollte zuerst die Stippe einpacken! 
Dann habe ich es mir aber anders überlegt und einen kleinen Versuch gestartet 

2 identische Posenruten mit exakt der selben Montage, selbe tiefe ....alles gleich !
Beide ca 4 Meter vom Ufer weg positioniert ca 1,50 Meter auseinander. 
Soweit nichts besonderes! 
Eine Rute wurde von mir bestückt mit älteren Maden etwas größer schon, aber noch aktiv! 
Aber schon mit Amoniak Geruch! 
Die andere mit ganz frischen Maden,  wild zappelnt ,etwas kleiner und Geruchsfrei !

Geangelt habe ich ziemlich genau 3 Stunden ohne Anfüttern !

An den alten Maden 1 Rotauge und 2 vorsichtige Zupfer die ich nicht verwerten konnte! 

An der Rute mit den frischen Maden !
6 Rotaugen ,die Bisse stärker und bestimmter ! Keine Fehlbisse !

Einen Beweis für irgendwas ist das zwar noch nicht!  Aber ich werde immer frische Maden nutzen, speziell wenn die Verhältnisse etwas schwierig sind! 
Werde den Versuch evtl noch ein oder zwei mal wiederholen! 

Das hat mich immer einmal interessiert! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Okay. ..sah für mich etwas Künstlich aus der Fluss. ...aber stimmt bei euch gibt es solche Gewässer dieser Art !

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch 3 Stunden am Wasser und wollte zuerst die Stippe einpacken!
> Dann habe ich es mir aber anders überlegt und einen kleinen Versuch gestartet
> 
> 2 identische Posenruten mit exakt der selben Montage, selbe tiefe ....alles gleich !
> Beide ca 4 Meter vom Ufer weg positioniert ca 1,50 Meter auseinander.
> Soweit nichts besonderes!
> Eine Rute wurde von mir bestückt mit älteren Maden etwas größer schon, aber noch aktiv!
> Aber schon mit Amoniak Geruch!
> Die andere mit ganz frischen Maden,  wild zappelnt ,etwas kleiner und Geruchsfrei !
> 
> Geangelt habe ich ziemlich genau 3 Stunden ohne Anfüttern !
> 
> An den alten Maden 1 Rotauge und 2 vorsichtige Zupfer die ich nicht verwerten konnte!
> 
> An der Rute mit den frischen Maden !
> 6 Rotaugen ,die Bisse stärker und bestimmter ! Keine Fehlbisse !
> 
> Einen Beweis für irgendwas ist das zwar noch nicht!  Aber ich werde immer frische Maden nutzen, speziell wenn die Verhältnisse etwas schwierig sind!
> Werde den Versuch evtl noch ein oder zwei mal wiederholen!
> 
> Das hat mich immer einmal interessiert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345839
> 
> 
> LG Michael




Interessant Michi.
Probier da mal noch weiter mit rum und berichte dann.  

Petri Heil zu den Plötzen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wenn man mal richtige orginale Flussverhältnisse und Gewässerproduktivität pro Quadratmeter nimmt,
> dann ist da aber mal eine ganz andere Größenordnung an Fisch gewesen.
> Das gilt für die großen Gräben Rhein, Donau, Elbe übrigens genauso.
> 
> Für mich eines der schlimmsten Umweltverbrechen mit der dauernden Ausbaggerei und dem Kanalisierungwahn, weil mich persönlich so betreffend.


Ja natürlich hast du Recht, speziell was die große Flüsse angeht !
Ich rede jetzt auch mehr von künstlich geschaffenen Gewässern ,Poldern etc !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Interessant Michi.
> Probier da mal noch weiter mit rum und berichte dann.
> 
> Petri Heil zu den Plötzen!


Gerne 
Das hätte ich mir auch nicht so vorgestellt! 
Aber das mach ich wirklich nochmal! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch 3 Stunden am Wasser und wollte zuerst die Stippe einpacken!
> Dann habe ich es mir aber anders überlegt und einen kleinen Versuch gestartet
> 
> 2 identische Posenruten mit exakt der selben Montage, selbe tiefe ....alles gleich !
> Beide ca 4 Meter vom Ufer weg positioniert ca 1,50 Meter auseinander.
> Soweit nichts besonderes!
> Eine Rute wurde von mir bestückt mit älteren Maden etwas größer schon, aber noch aktiv!
> Aber schon mit Amoniak Geruch!
> Die andere mit ganz frischen Maden,  wild zappelnt ,etwas kleiner und Geruchsfrei !
> 
> Geangelt habe ich ziemlich genau 3 Stunden ohne Anfüttern !
> 
> An den alten Maden 1 Rotauge und 2 vorsichtige Zupfer die ich nicht verwerten konnte!
> 
> An der Rute mit den frischen Maden !
> 6 Rotaugen ,die Bisse stärker und bestimmter ! Keine Fehlbisse !
> 
> Einen Beweis für irgendwas ist das zwar noch nicht!  Aber ich werde immer frische Maden nutzen, speziell wenn die Verhältnisse etwas schwierig sind!
> Werde den Versuch evtl noch ein oder zwei mal wiederholen!
> 
> Das hat mich immer einmal interessiert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345839
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Ein herzliches Petri ,cooles Bild.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Hering 58 
Lieben Dank Hartmut 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

@Papamopps 
Dir selbstverständlich auch ein herzliches Petri !
Hoffentlich habe ich niemand vergessen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps

Doppeldrill


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist ja mal ein richtig tolles Bild...
Die Gier dieser kleinen Monster ist schon beeindruckend...


----------



## Andal

Papamopps schrieb:


> Doppeldrill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345854


Jetzt weisst du auch, was es heisst, das Leben effizienter zu gestalten!


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Wollte gestern meinen Söhnen zeigen, wie schön man an meiner lieblings Spitze neben der Strömungskante Feedern kann... aber natürlich saß dort einer.
> Hat nix gefangen, hatte ne komische Angeltechnik und wir mussten auf die ruhige Molenseite ausweichen.
> Dann kam plötzlich noch Wind auf, der in keiner Wetterapp angekündigt war.
> 
> Es reichte für 2 Rotaugen und einen Güster.
> Aber zufrieden waren wir nicht.
> Also heute nochmal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345804
> Anhang anzeigen 345805


Dickes Petri Euch.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Letztlich bewahrte mich nur dieser Jüngling vor dem Franzosentum.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345831


Petri zum Schnabeldöbel.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch 3 Stunden am Wasser und wollte zuerst die Stippe einpacken!
> Dann habe ich es mir aber anders überlegt und einen kleinen Versuch gestartet
> 
> 2 identische Posenruten mit exakt der selben Montage, selbe tiefe ....alles gleich !
> Beide ca 4 Meter vom Ufer weg positioniert ca 1,50 Meter auseinander.
> Soweit nichts besonderes!
> Eine Rute wurde von mir bestückt mit älteren Maden etwas größer schon, aber noch aktiv!
> Aber schon mit Amoniak Geruch!
> Die andere mit ganz frischen Maden,  wild zappelnt ,etwas kleiner und Geruchsfrei !
> 
> Geangelt habe ich ziemlich genau 3 Stunden ohne Anfüttern !
> 
> An den alten Maden 1 Rotauge und 2 vorsichtige Zupfer die ich nicht verwerten konnte!
> 
> An der Rute mit den frischen Maden !
> 6 Rotaugen ,die Bisse stärker und bestimmter ! Keine Fehlbisse !
> 
> Einen Beweis für irgendwas ist das zwar noch nicht!  Aber ich werde immer frische Maden nutzen, speziell wenn die Verhältnisse etwas schwierig sind!
> Werde den Versuch evtl noch ein oder zwei mal wiederholen!
> 
> Das hat mich immer einmal interessiert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345839


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ha, ich war auch gerade auf Erkundunsgtour an mir unbekannten Abschnitten "meines" Flüsschens (ein paar Kilometer flussaufwärts).
> Ich hatte nurne leichte Spinnrute und wollte nur mal Stellen auskundschaften ohne viel Gepäck.
> Fische waren dort leider kaum auszumachen obwohl es (leider) sehr flach ist dort.
> 
> Ansitzen werde ich dort zukünftig wohl nicht aber ein schöner Ausflug war es trotzdem.


 

Du hast noch unbekannte Abschnitte in deinem Flüsschens , ich dachte du kennst alle Fische persönlich .

Aber wenn "Schnabeldöbel" vorhanden sind muss auch Futterfisch da sein. Auf einen versuch würde ich aber ankommen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jo paar Ükels waren da aber nichts Großes.
Ich konnte fast überall den Grund sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil natürlich auch allen Erfolgreichen des heutigen Tages!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bbboooaaahhhh... Jungs, da habt ihr aber wieder Gas gegeben! Ein Herzliches Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren. @Ukel, ein besonderes Petri geht an Dich und Deine XXXL- Brassen. Eine absolut eindrucksvolle Strecke!
Ich habe es unter der Woche leider nicht ans Wasser geschafft. Aber morgen ist es auch für mich wieder soweit. Und bis nach Pfingsten habe ich Urlaub und mir einiges vorgenommen.
Gleich morgen wird losgeangelt.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages.


----------



## Jason

Petri heil an euch allen, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Ein Haufen Brassen, Rotaugen und ein kleinen Hecht hat es gegeben. Gute Sache. Meine Zeit hat es nicht zugelassen den Porellen nach zu eifern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Porellen sind schöne Fische ,Krapfen aber auch 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Porellen sind schöne Fische ,Krapfen aber auch
> 
> LG Michael


Eigentlich ist doch jeder Fisch schön, so wie Gott sie geschaffen hat.  Da wollen wir uns nichts vormachen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist doch jeder Fisch schön, so wie Gott sie geschaffen hat.  Da wollen wir uns nichts vormachen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Deshalb sollte sie man mit Respekt behandeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte sie man mit Respekt behandeln.
> 
> Gruß Jason




"Waidgerecht" finde ich passender.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> "Waidgerecht" finde ich passender.


OK, Waidgerecht ist passender. Aber man sollte keinem Tier gegenüber den Respekt verlieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> "Waidgerecht" finde ich passender.


Vielleicht beides? 
Respekt und waidgerecht muß ja nicht unbedingt das selbe sein? 
Ich fische waidgerecht aber behandle das Leben eines Tieres mit Respekt? 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Respekt und waidgerecht muß ja nicht unbedingt das selbe sein?




Eigentlich doch.
Deshalb wurde das waidgerecht ja mal erfunden - in Bezug auf Tiere.
Während das "Respekt" doch eher für Menschen verwandt wird.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eigentlich doch.
> Deshalb wurde das waidgerecht ja mal erfunden - in Bezug auf Tiere.
> Während das "Respekt" doch eher für Menschen verwandt wird.


Okay ! Das leuchtet mir ein! 
Ich dachte halt dabei eher an die Verwertung!  Bezüglich den 37 Stören wie ich gestern geschrieben hatte zB .
Aber lass mich gerne Belehren 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ja nicht falsch, Michi.
Nur falscher Kontext mMn.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber lass mich gerne Belehren


Aber kein Theater hier. Wie wollen alle friedlich zusammen leben.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht falsch, Michi.
> Nur falscher Kontext mMn.


Wirst schon Recht haben!
hatte den Gedanken nie zuende gedacht 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Aber kein Theater hier. Wie wollen alle friedlich zusammen leben.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das war auch absolut nicht böse gemeint! 
Mit kennem Gedanken!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Belehrt wird hier nicht, Michi.
Jeder kann machen was er will(solange es das ist was ich sage  ).


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Belehrt wird hier nicht, Michi.
> Jeder kann machen was er will(solange es das ist was ich sage  ).


Ach Andi 
Wer aufgehört hat besser zu werden, hat angefangen schlecht zu sein! 
Kein Mensch weiß alles !
Ich erst recht nicht! 
Deshalb hat belehren, lehren, lernen für mich keinen negativen Tutch 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wirst schon Recht haben!
> hatte den Gedanken nie zuende gedacht
> 
> LG Michael


Tja, erst denken dann reden, bzw schreiben. So, jetzt mal was anderes. Hat jemand eine seltene Shakespeare Rolle zu verkaufen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Deshalb hat belehren, lehren, lernen für mich keinen negativen Tutch




Tatsch!
Oder Touch?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine seltene Shakespeare Rolle zu verkaufen?



Leider nein.
Ich hab selten eine Shakespeare Rolle zu verkaufen.


----------



## Jason

Ich gehe jetzt duschen. Bis später.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tatsch!
> Oder Touch?
> [/QUOTE?
> 
> Die Schreibfehler haben es letzte Zeit in Sich


----------



## Ukel

Hallo Leuts, heute war ich nochmal los, selbe Stelle und gleiche Taktik wie gestern, nur angenehmeres Wetter. Lief ähnlich wie gestern, nur waren die Bisse heute einige Male viel heftiger mit herumgezogener Rute. Allerdings später Unmengen von Fehlbissen, sowohl auf Method als auch Feederrute. Es sind wiederum 6 Brassen geworden, die 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
größte knapp über 60 cm, zwei im Drill noch verloren und dann war heute noch ein 58er Karpfen dabei.




Allerdings auch die Spitze der Methodrute verloren, flog gemeinsam mit dem Korb weit in den See hinein. Naja, muss auch mal ein Opfer dargebracht werden. Und zum Schluss gabs noch einen schönen Abendhimmel.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Ukel
Wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri !
Wirklich tolle Fische und sehr schöne Bilder!
Respekt!
Das mit der Rute tut mir leid! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Was ist für @Jason denn wohl selten???


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts, heute war ich nochmal los, selbe Stelle und gleiche Taktik wie gestern, nur angenehmeres Wetter. Lief ähnlich wie gestern, nur waren die Bisse heute einige Male viel heftiger mit herumgezogener Rute. Allerdings später Unmengen von Fehlbissen, sowohl auf Method als auch Feederrute. Es sind wiederum 6 Brassen geworden, die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> größte knapp über 60 cm, zwei im Drill noch verloren und dann war heute noch ein 58er Karpfen dabei.
> Anhang anzeigen 345877
> 
> Allerdings auch die Spitze der Methodrute verloren, flog gemeinsam mit dem Korb weit in den See hinein. Naja, muss auch mal ein Opfer dargebracht werden. Und zum Schluss gabs noch einen schönen Abendhimmel.
> Anhang anzeigen 345878


 Ein herzliches Petri, sehr schöne Bilder und tolle Fische


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was ist für @Jason denn wohl selten???


Die Noris Shakespeare 2005 Standard l z. B.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Na, das läuft ja bei Dir, @Ukel  - tolle Fische, aber schade um Feedertip und Method-Korb. Herzliches Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil auch an @Papamopps , @Waller Michel und an @Professor Tinca !  

@Slappy - dann viel Erfolg mit der neuen Rute!


----------



## geomas

So, das war wieder ein schöner Tag auf dem Land, wenn auch anstrengend.





Frühling auf dem Land​
Ich bin zur Warnow gefahren, noch ein Stückchen weiter flußaufwärts als sonst. 
Kleiber, Eisvogel und andere Vögel sorgten für Unterhaltung, wenn sich an den Angeln nichts tat. Und es tat sich anfangs nicht viel.
Das Kraut und mangelnde Gewässerkenntnis machten das Pietschen nicht einfach. Nach etwa einer Stunde dann endlich der erste Fisch am Band - der etwa 20er Döbel verabschiedete sich kopfschüttelnd direkt vorm Ausheben. Es gab dann etliche unentschlossene Bisse - keine Ahnung, ob das Plötz waren oder gelangweilte Döbel. 





Mai an der Warnow​
Hab öfters die Angelstellen gewechselt, auch beim Köder wurde variiert. Aber Brot lief wieder am besten heute. Auf Wurm (2 kleine Dendros am Haken) gab es nur 1x einen Zupfer, keinen echten Biß.
Der nächste Fisch wieder auf Brot war ein etwa 30er Döbel, der direkt in der Hauptströmung biß. Dann verlor ich einen besseren Fisch. Als nächstes wieder ein lütter Chub, wie alle anderen wunderbar gefärbt.
An der nächsten Stelle gabs kurz Kontakt zu einem guten Fisch, beim nächsten Wurf hing er oder ein Kollege dann. Ein schöner 39er Döbel.





Hinterlassenschaften einer Fischotter-Mahlzeit?

Bin dann nochmals weiter, nach acht kamen dann noch ein U20-Döbelchen und ein minimal größerer Plötz an Land.
Also heute mal kein Ü40-Döbel, aber es war schön auf dem Land und ich lerne immer noch dazu.


----------



## Andal

Ich persönlich halte den Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit ein wenig abgehoben, aus einer Zeit stammend, wo der Adel die Jagd und den Fischfang für sich alleine reklamierte und zu seiner Kunst erhob. Also ein sehr früher Ausdruck aus dem Verwaltungsdeutschen. Der respektable Umgang mit allen Geschöpfen ist dagegen uralt, unbestimmbar alt. Das man die Quellen von Mutter Natur nicht mutwillig trocken legt, sollte jedem klar sein. Auch wenn ein archaischer Jäger und Sammler vielleicht nach modernen Gesichtspunkten brutal vorging, vorgeht. Er tat und tut es nie über seine Bedürfnisse hinaus, weil er es gar nicht nutzen konnte, kann. Das raffen, horten und gieren entspringt erst dem Hirn des neuzeitlichen Menschen.

Begegnen wir der Natur und ihren Wesen wie uns selbst. Anständig, mit einer gewissen Würde und mit Achtung.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, der Fisch muss uns ja nicht berichten, wie können zumindest aus der Physik und (tw. Fischbiologie) herleiten, was er überhaupt sehen kann.
> 
> Ich füge dem gerne eine Beobachtung von dem Rot bei Fischen bei, denn Rotauge, Rotfeder und unser Flussbarsch sind weit bekannt und berühmt dafür, die verwenden intensiv rot, und das kann nur aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen zu ihrem Vorteil in ihrer Überlebensstrategie liegen.
> Wenn es grottenschlecht mit dem Rot wäre, dann gäbe es sie (nicht) mehr.
> Außerdem hatte ich als Aquariern lange rote Neons beobachtet, das ist auch sehr aufschlussreich, Maximum Kontraste.
> 
> Jedenfalls erfüllt das Rot einige sehr nützliche Aufgaben:
> 
> - In größeren Tiefen bzw. bei Rot eben am schnellsten weg-absorbiert, werden die Rotstrahler-Pigmente nicht mehr vom roten Lichtsprektrum erreicht, es wird nicht intensiv angeregt, es leuchtet nicht mehr rot. Bienen sollen das z.B. als Grau warnehmen.
> Was man selber unter Kunstlicht wie insbesondere Natriumdampflampen oder UV/Schwarzlicht gut nachvollziehen kann, einige Farben sind da stark verändert oder dunkler. Mit rein-farbiger LED-Beleuchtung im Raum kann man die Farbpigmente auch gut antesten und sich wundern.
> 
> - Es ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass andere Lichtspektren den Fisch und die roten Flossen erreichen, wie z.B. Blau und UV. Dann glimmen die Flossen hochwahrscheinlich weit geringer als bei Rotlicht, eben mit erheblich verringerter Intensität, aber rot sichtbar.
> UV Anregungen sind bei Gummifischen auch im Angebot und werden von Uli Beyer z.B. gerne beworben.
> 
> - Somit bietet Rot einen tollen Vorteil: Es bleibt im Nahbereich auch anderes angeregt noch deutlich sichtbar, aber auf Distanz ist es immer mattdunkel.
> Also ideal für den wichtigen Schwarmzusammenhalt, aber gut gegen die optische Ortung durch Räuber.
> 
> - Zudem im Flachwasser, wo jeder Fisch quasi verloren ist bei einer Großräuberattacke von unten, schafft das  Rot auch noch deutlich Augen-verwirrende grelle strahlende Primärkontrastpunkte, die einen Vorbeistoß des Räubers wahrscheinlicher machen. Sogar wechselnde Rotpunkte mit Flossen anlegen und abspreizen.
> Vergleichbar mit Schmetterlingen, ihrer Mimikri oder gerne variabel zeigbaren Schockfarbenelemente, Pfauenauge u.a.m.
> 
> 3 Vorteile - das ist viel.
> 
> Interessant ist für mich immer wieder die Beobachtung bei großen Hechten, die sich gleichfalls mit zunehmenden Gewässertiefen und Alterstufen
> dieses Tricks bedienen, um ihrer Beute gleichfalls leichter näher zu kommen.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Aber mir reicht das Wissen um die Funktion - ob es hinhaut, oder wo nicht. Am Warum kann ich eh nichts ändern. Ob ich nun ein Kümmelkorn der Länge nach viertle, oder es durch die Gewürzmühle jage, es ist und bleibt ein Kümmelkorn. Und ob das Universum weiterhin expandiert, oder schon wieder auf dem Rückweg ist, hat zu meinen Lebzeiten auch keine signifikante Bedeutung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Egal was ,wenn es ums Angeln geht kann man sich sehr intensives Fachwissen aneignen! 
Habe ich in manchen Bereichen auch getan! 
Trotzdem muss es nicht unbedingt weiterhelfen .
Wie wir hier auch schon festgestellt haben, fangen auch Blumsangler ihre Fische !
Die ganzen Biologischen und Physischen Wissenschaften haben die Fische halt nicht gelesen 
Deshalb eine Mischung aus Wissen und Bauchgefühl sowie auch etwas Glück machen eine gesunde Mischung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein archaischer Jäger und Sammler vielleicht nach modernen Gesichtspunkten brutal vorging, vorgeht



Genau und darum war "Waidgerechtigkeit" das Tier betreffend, der erste richtige und wichtige Ausruck für das Benehmen dem Tier gegenüber.



Andal schrieb:


> aus einer Zeit stammend, wo der Adel die Jagd und den Fischfang für sich alleine reklamierte und zu seiner Kunst erhob.



Angeln(und auch Jagd sind/) ist Kunst und auch Kultur!

Da kann man so treffende Begriffe ruhig weiter verwenden.




__





						Waidgerechtigkeit – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Ukel und @geomas .

Tolle Berichte!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Ukel @geomas @Jason ! Ein herzliches Petri auch allen nicht namentlich genannten....ich muss mir demnächst eine Liste schreiben.

Bummer, wie der Angelsachse sagen würde, wegen der Feederspitze.
Ich habe letztens im Laden verzweifelt nach einer Ersatzspitze gesucht, es gab zwei dicke Blumensträuße im Regal - weder beschriftet noch irgendwie sortiert. Das wusste ich vorher aber und hatte mir vorsorglich den Messschieber eingesteckt.

Geworden ist es dann eine billige Spitze von Balzer, die einen erstaunlich guten Job macht. Die „Markenspitzen“ bei den einschlägigen Händlern kosten ja gern mal die Hälfte einer neuen Rute....


----------



## Ukel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Ukel @geomas @Jason ! Ein herzliches Petri auch allen nicht namentlich genannten....ich muss mir demnächst eine Liste schreiben.
> 
> Bummer, wie der Angelsachse sagen würde, wegen der Feederspitze.
> Ich habe letztens im Laden verzweifelt nach einer Ersatzspitze gesucht, es gab zwei dicke Blumensträuße im Regal - weder beschriftet noch irgendwie sortiert. Das wusste ich vorher aber und hatte mir vorsorglich den Messschieber eingesteckt.
> 
> Geworden ist es dann eine billige Spitze von Balzer, die einen erstaunlich guten Job macht. Die „Markenspitzen“ bei den einschlägigen Händlern kosten ja gern mal die Hälfte einer neuen Rute....


In meinem Laden ist es noch schlimmer, die haben nicht mal eine einzige Spitze dort, um Ersatz zu suchen. Die Rutenserie soll eingestellt worden sein, Originalersatz wohl nur schwer zu beschaffen, ist eine Korum Two Piece, 11 ft, bin ganz zufrieden damit. Ansonsten ist der Laden aber sehr gut sortiert. Die jetzt verlorene war auch schon eine Ersatzspitze aus meinem Fundus, eine habe ich noch, die ist aber nicht optimal. Ich muss wohl mal in den Weiten des Netzes nach Ersatz suchen.


----------



## Ukel

Danke auch für die Petris und von mir herzliche Petris an die weiteren Fänger, lieber @geomas schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Mescalero

@Ukel 
Vielleicht hat der Haack die passende oder kann eine beschaffen.








						Korum Ambition 11' Quiver 4oz White Tip
					

Korum Ambition 11' Quiver 4oz White Tip   Ersatzspitze.   Abbildung beispielhaft.




					www.angelhaack.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hatte ja irgendwann mal von Wolkenknete als Posenbaumaterial fabuliert. Jetzt gibt es einen Prototyp:





Wenn man von der gleichmäßigen Unregelmäßigkeit des Posenkörpers absieht hat man ein toll zu verarbeitendes Material, der einzige Nachteil: das Zeug löst sich im Wasser langsam aber sicher.
Also werde ich mal gucken wo meine Frau ihren klaren Nagellack deponiert hat für ein erstes Finish, ich denke mal die Tragkraft wird um die 8 -12 Gramm liegen (pi*Daumen)
Hier noch eine Nahaufnahme:




Es handelt sich um winzige styroporkörner in einer Art Harz die an der Luft aushärtet, wenn ich je wieder ans Wasser kommen sollte werde ich Bericht erstatten


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Doppeldrill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345854


Top Dickes Petri zum Doppelpack-


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts, heute war ich nochmal los, selbe Stelle und gleiche Taktik wie gestern, nur angenehmeres Wetter. Lief ähnlich wie gestern, nur waren die Bisse heute einige Male viel heftiger mit herumgezogener Rute. Allerdings später Unmengen von Fehlbissen, sowohl auf Method als auch Feederrute. Es sind wiederum 6 Brassen geworden, die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> größte knapp über 60 cm, zwei im Drill noch verloren und dann war heute noch ein 58er Karpfen dabei.
> Anhang anzeigen 345877
> 
> Allerdings auch die Spitze der Methodrute verloren, flog gemeinsam mit dem Korb weit in den See hinein. Naja, muss auch mal ein Opfer dargebracht werden. Und zum Schluss gabs noch einen schönen Abendhimmel.
> Anhang anzeigen 345878


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts, heute war ich nochmal los, selbe Stelle und gleiche Taktik wie gestern, nur angenehmeres Wetter. Lief ähnlich wie gestern, nur waren die Bisse heute einige Male viel heftiger mit herumgezogener Rute. Allerdings später Unmengen von Fehlbissen, sowohl auf Method als auch Feederrute. Es sind wiederum 6 Brassen geworden, die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> größte knapp über 60 cm, zwei im Drill noch verloren und dann war heute noch ein 58er Karpfen dabei.
> Anhang anzeigen 345877
> 
> Allerdings auch die Spitze der Methodrute verloren, flog gemeinsam mit dem Korb weit in den See hinein. Naja, muss auch mal ein Opfer dargebracht werden. Und zum Schluss gabs noch einen schönen Abendhimmel.
> Anhang anzeigen 345878


Und wieder mal ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, das war wieder ein schöner Tag auf dem Land, wenn auch anstrengend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frühling auf dem Land​
> Ich bin zur Warnow gefahren, noch ein Stückchen weiter flußaufwärts als sonst.
> Kleiber, Eisvogel und andere Vögel sorgten für Unterhaltung, wenn sich an den Angeln nichts tat. Und es tat sich anfangs nicht viel.
> Das Kraut und mangelnde Gewässerkenntnis machten das Pietschen nicht einfach. Nach etwa einer Stunde dann endlich der erste Fisch am Band - der etwa 20er Döbel verabschiedete sich kopfschüttelnd direkt vorm Ausheben. Es gab dann etliche unentschlossene Bisse - keine Ahnung, ob das Plötz waren oder gelangweilte Döbel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mai an der Warnow​
> Hab öfters die Angelstellen gewechselt, auch beim Köder wurde variiert. Aber Brot lief wieder am besten heute. Auf Wurm (2 kleine Dendros am Haken) gab es nur 1x einen Zupfer, keinen echten Biß.
> Der nächste Fisch wieder auf Brot war ein etwa 30er Döbel, der direkt in der Hauptströmung biß. Dann verlor ich einen besseren Fisch. Als nächstes wieder ein lütter Chub, wie alle anderen wunderbar gefärbt.
> An der nächsten Stelle gabs kurz Kontakt zu einem guten Fisch, beim nächsten Wurf hing er oder ein Kollege dann. Ein schöner 39er Döbel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hinterlassenschaften einer Fischotter-Mahlzeit?
> 
> Bin dann nochmals weiter, nach acht kamen dann noch ein U20-Döbelchen und ein minimal größerer Plötz an Land.
> Also heute mal kein Ü40-Döbel, aber es war schön auf dem Land und ich lerne immer noch dazu.


Wieder mal ein schöner Angelbericht.
Petri zu den Fischen.
Die Muschelhinterlassenschaften hab ich bei mir am See auch.
Dachte da an Fischreiher oder Nutria.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, das war wieder ein schöner Tag auf dem Land, wenn auch anstrengend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frühling auf dem Land​
> Ich bin zur Warnow gefahren, noch ein Stückchen weiter flußaufwärts als sonst.
> Kleiber, Eisvogel und andere Vögel sorgten für Unterhaltung, wenn sich an den Angeln nichts tat. Und es tat sich anfangs nicht viel.
> Das Kraut und mangelnde Gewässerkenntnis machten das Pietschen nicht einfach. Nach etwa einer Stunde dann endlich der erste Fisch am Band - der etwa 20er Döbel verabschiedete sich kopfschüttelnd direkt vorm Ausheben. Es gab dann etliche unentschlossene Bisse - keine Ahnung, ob das Plötz waren oder gelangweilte Döbel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mai an der Warnow​
> Hab öfters die Angelstellen gewechselt, auch beim Köder wurde variiert. Aber Brot lief wieder am besten heute. Auf Wurm (2 kleine Dendros am Haken) gab es nur 1x einen Zupfer, keinen echten Biß.
> Der nächste Fisch wieder auf Brot war ein etwa 30er Döbel, der direkt in der Hauptströmung biß. Dann verlor ich einen besseren Fisch. Als nächstes wieder ein lütter Chub, wie alle anderen wunderbar gefärbt.
> An der nächsten Stelle gabs kurz Kontakt zu einem guten Fisch, beim nächsten Wurf hing er oder ein Kollege dann. Ein schöner 39er Döbel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hinterlassenschaften einer Fischotter-Mahlzeit?
> 
> Bin dann nochmals weiter, nach acht kamen dann noch ein U20-Döbelchen und ein minimal größerer Plötz an Land.
> Also heute mal kein Ü40-Döbel, aber es war schön auf dem Land und ich lerne immer noch dazu.


Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri. Wieder mal ein sehr schöner Angelbericht. Tolle Fotos.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja irgendwann mal von Wolkenknete als Posenbaumaterial fabuliert. Jetzt gibt es einen Prototyp:
> Anhang anzeigen 345890
> 
> Wenn man von der gleichmäßigen Unregelmäßigkeit des Posenkörpers absieht hat man ein toll zu verarbeitendes Material, der einzige Nachteil: das Zeug löst sich im Wasser langsam aber sicher.
> Also werde ich mal gucken wo meine Frau ihren klaren Nagellack deponiert hat für ein erstes Finish, ich denke mal die Tragkraft wird um die 8 -12 Gramm liegen (pi*Daumen)
> Hier noch eine Nahaufnahme:
> Anhang anzeigen 345892
> 
> Es handelt sich um winzige styroporkörner in einer Art Harz die an der Luft aushärtet, wenn ich je wieder ans Wasser kommen sollte werde ich Bericht erstatten



Das sieht irgendwie ... interessant? ... ungewöhnlich? ... süß? ... lecker? ... aus.
Kann man das essen?
Ich frage für einen Freund.


----------



## MS aus G

Erstmal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern!!!

Ich glaube die Gruppe ist "kaputt", zumindest komme ich nicht mehr in manche Bereiche!!! (Prof. kannst Du mal bitte schauen und das klären!!!)

Es geht um das Treffen im Juni!

Die Pension möchte wissen, ob wir die Zimmer benötigen???

Aufgrund der derzeitigen Situation wäre ich für eine Absage!!! 

Wie schaut es aus, wie ist Eure Meinung dazu???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Ukel

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Ukel
> Vielleicht hat der Haack die passende oder kann eine beschaffen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korum Ambition 11' Quiver 4oz White Tip
> 
> 
> Korum Ambition 11' Quiver 4oz White Tip   Ersatzspitze.   Abbildung beispielhaft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelhaack.de


Vielen Dank für den Link, ich könnte bei dem mal suchen. Die angegebene Spitze ist wohl nicht für den Methodfeeder geeignet, etwas sehr dick, meine ich.


----------



## Ukel

phirania schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein schöner Angelbericht.
> Petri zu den Fischen.
> Die Muschelhinterlassenschaften hab ich bei mir am See auch.
> Dachte da an Fischreiher oder Nutria.


Ich denke eher an Bisamratten als Verursacher, sowas kenne ich noch aus Zeiten, als Nutrias noch keine Weltbürger waren


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - auf so einen Feedertip-Blumenstrauße hoffe ich, suche ne Ersatzspitze für die Silstar X-Citer, eine meiner Lieblings-Alltags-Picker.
Die hat irgendein seltsames Zwischenmaß, glaub ich.

Der lokale riesige Angelladen zieht gerade um - Feedertips Fehlanzeige.

Aber eben brachte der Paketbote die superkurze Advante River Ambush - witziges Rütchen!


----------



## phirania

Der arme Paketbote....
Der läuft sich bei euch die Füsse heiß.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Gruppe ist "kaputt", zumindest komme ich nicht mehr in manche Bereiche!!! (Prof. kannst Du mal bitte schauen und das klären!!!)
> 
> Es geht um das Treffen im Juni!
> Aufgrund der derzeitigen Situation wäre ich für eine Absage!!!



Jetzt ist die IG ganz kaputt auch als IG-Mitglied, es gibt nur noch ein
*Oops! Wir sind auf ein Problem gestoßen.*

In Bayern wurden gerade alle Maßnahmen wie eben auch Home-Office bis  *14.06.2020* 
verlängert.

Juni in 4Wochen ist wohl ein bischen knapp, wird sind schon Mitte Mai angekommen.
Ich wäre für einen späteren Termin im (Spät)Sommer suchen und dahin fokussieren!


----------



## geomas

Hallo Mario, 
in Sachen Ükel-Treffen kann ich mir auch den Juni-Termin vorstellen, fürchte aber, daß dies nicht realistisch ist.

Ich komme auch nicht mehr in die IG Gruppe -  wie soll aich dann den erhofften Monster-Döbel melden, den ich mir ganz sicher gleich holen werde?


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - die Posen sehen prima aus, wenn auch ein wenig nach Süßkram - die eignen sich evtl. auch als Vater-Tochter-Bastelprojekt? 

#fischotter
#muscheln
#muschelschalen
Danke für die Hinweise in Sachen Nutria, Bisamratte oder Fischreiher. Ich hab nur gestern sofort an einen Otter gedacht, weil die dort wohl vorkommen.

So, gleich gehts los zu einem der kleinen Flüsschen. Die neue 5,5ft Rute ist dabei, mal sehen, ob ich sie zum Einsatz bringen kann.


----------



## Hering 58

@geomas
Viel Spaß und Erfolg. Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um winzige styroporkörner in einer Art Harz die an der Luft aushärtet, wenn ich je wieder ans Wasser kommen sollte werde ich Bericht erstatten


Additive Fertigungstechnologien sind die Zukunft!
Du bist da technologisch   schon einen echten Schritt weiter als die Fräser und Drechsler, nicht mehr rausschnitzen mit viel Materialverlust und Werkzeugverschleiß, sondern aus Krümeln zusammenpappen.
Wenn die jetzt noch aus einem 3D Zusammenklebeprinter kommen, wird es perfekt.

Ich bin da bei Kork weit vorangekommen, der läßt sich in großen Stücken wie auch in feinen Krümeln wunderbar additiv verarbeiten.
Für die interessanten tropfenförmigen Körper brauche ich nur eine Vorform, setze ich mal auf meinen Experimentalplan.

Mit Beschichtung oder Lack müsste der Himbeer-Styropor-Papps auch wasserfest zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> So, gleich gehts los zu einem der kleinen Flüsschen. Die neue* 5,5ft Rute* ist dabei, mal sehen, ob ich sie zum Einsatz bringen kann.


Es wird immer schlimmer bei Dir, demnächst biste noch bei der von Finke gezeigten Angelspule, ganz ohne Stöckchen! 

Aber momentan beflügelst Du den Absatz der Pickerruten eher sehr ...


----------



## geomas

Die River Ambush ist entschneidert, ich teile dieses Schicksal. Danke an eine Guester von etwa 12cm. Ja, am 6er Haken (heute LS 1810). Auf Flocke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte den Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit ein wenig abgehoben, aus einer Zeit stammend, wo der Adel die Jagd und den Fischfang für sich alleine reklamierte und zu seiner Kunst erhob. Also ein sehr früher Ausdruck aus dem Verwaltungsdeutschen.


Da stimme ich dir zu, ein Verwaltungsbegriff oder Juristikbegriff ist verbraucht, verbrannt, eingebrannt.
Das kann man auch nicht reparieren, das muss einfach ersetzt werden, immerhin, die brauchbaren Worte aus ca. 10 unserer 29,5 Buchstaben sind ziemlich zahlreich.
Mein "Wortschöpfer" kam immer zu tollen neuen! 

Was mich schon immer etwas anstinkt, ist dabei auch der Auffassungwandel oder meiner Ansicht nach Amts-Anmaßung,
und das passt nicht zum Gesichtspunkt von Respekt und Wertschätzung.
So zum Beispiel bei der Jagd ohne Explosivgeschosse, also heutzutage das Thema Abschuss mit Pfeil+Bogen oder Armbrust.
Beim Angeln der lebendige Köderfisch auf Hecht, der heutzutage allermeist nur tot sein darf.
Allem immer gemein ist: Es geht um das gezielte Erlegen und Töten von Tieren., Schonung gibt es da sowieso nicht, die geht nur beispielsweise mit der Kamera, mache ich auch sehr gerne als "Foto-Shooting".
Was mit Angeln und Jagd direkt Nahrungsbeschaffung und Jagdkultur pur ist.  Das mehr passive Fallenstellen hab ich jetzt mal gar nicht im Visier.
Gerade genau diese Jagdkultur als urzeitliche Tradition und Wissenschaft war und ist der Antrieb für Fortschritt,
hat die Menschen zu dem überhaupt werden lassen, was sie geworden sind.
Durch Beseitigung physikalisch überlegener Arten.
Sonst würden wir vor dem Säbelzahntiger, Höhlenbären und vielen anderen immer noch auf der Flucht durch die Gegend hüpfen ...
Z.B. eine Pandemie an Velociraptoren fände ich mal fein, dann würde sich einiges richten für den Homo stultus. 

Jagdkultur hat den* höchsten* Schutzwert überhaupt, hat auch den Ansatz für Wissenschaft geliefert und die Wissenschaft überhaupt geboren.

Das war vor recht kurzer Zeit (ich meine winzige 100-200 Jahre maximal) mal anders, da war etwas legal, da war es probat.
Dann ändert jemand ein Gesetz, greift damit in urzeitliche Rechte und Verfahren ein.
Über den Gartenzaun geschaut, anderso auf der Welt schert man sich auch heute noch einen feuchten Kericht um bundesdeutsche Schildastreiche.

Darin sehr ich nur Wirrwarr und keine durchgängige Ordnung mehr,
dabei bleibt eben der Respekt und die Kontemplation und das Gefühl für die Größe der terranen Schöpfung und Großartigkeit der Evolution auf der Strecke.

Wenn wie nun aktuell Natur als wohlfeiles Bulldozer-Planiergebiet gesehen wird, dann ist was voll im Argen.


----------



## Slappy

und es gehen schon wieder Petries raus an euch 



geomas schrieb:


> @Slappy - dann viel Erfolg mit der neuen Rute!


Vielen Dank. Allerdings geht die wieder zurück. Hat ab Werk einen defekt. Das gute ist, diesmal dauert es nur 2-3 Tage da die jetzt im Lager vorhanden sind. Somit muss ich bis nächstes Wochenende noch warten.


----------



## geomas

Erster Zielfisch an der superkurzen Rute, leider ein dünner Mittzwanziger. Hatte viele Fehlbisse mit dem LS-1810, der Wechsel auf nen 6er Circle Power brachte die Wende. Mal sehen, was noch kommt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> Allerdings geht die wieder zurück. Hat ab Werk einen defekt. Das gute ist, diesmal dauert es nur 2-3 Tage da die jetzt im Lager vorhanden sind. Somit muss ich bis nächstes Wochenende noch warten.


Sag mal, kann es sein dass du ein schwarzes Fehlergreifehändchen hast? 

Da häufen sich ja Problemfälle, die habe ich beim 10fachen Rutendurchsatz pro Jahr in 10 Jahren nicht erlebt.
Du solltest in der Qualitätssicherung arbeiten, kenne zu sowas direkt so klasse krasse Beispiele.
Es gibt Menschen, die greifen aus 1000 Exemplaren genau welche aus dem 1 Prozent fehlerhaften.


----------



## Kochtopf

Impressionen aus der Posenmanufaktur Topf & Töpfchen

Bin ja gespannt


----------



## Professor Tinca

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Gruppe ist "kaputt", zumindest komme ich nicht mehr in manche Bereiche!!! (Prof. kannst Du mal bitte schauen und das klären!!!)



TechDoc ist dran.
Da ist was beim Update missglückt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war vorhin bei Starkwind kurz am Flüsschen. Hab aber nach ner guten Stunde wieder eingepackt da es kaum möglich war vernünftig zu angeln.
Paar Nanoplötzen und drei Rotfedern gab es auf die Schnelle......


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin bei Starkwind kurz am Flüsschen. Hab aber nach ner guten Stunde wieder eingepackt da es kaum möglich war vernünftig zu angeln.
> Paar Nanoplötzen und drei Rotfedern gab es auf die Schnelle......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345914
> Anhang anzeigen 345915
> Anhang anzeigen 345916


Petri zur wunderschönen Rotfeder !
Sehr schön gezeichnet und hochrückig !
Sehr typisch für den Nordosten so 


Ging mir heute ganz genau so wie Dir !
War heute auch ganz kurz an der Oker ,mit der  selben Jacke wie gestern! 
Eiskalt der Wind und Bissanzeige fast nicht möglich. ...
Habe dann auch eingepackt! Allerdings ohne Füsch 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr schönes Bild und Fischli auf dem letzten Bild!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Wenn ich mir so deine Fotos von der Warnow ansehe kann ich mich sehr schön in deine Gegend versetzen 
So schönes weites Land! 
Das ist  so richtig schön melancholisch 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Zielfisch an der superkurzen Rute, leider ein dünner Mittzwanziger. Hatte viele Fehlbisse mit dem LS-1810, der Wechsel auf nen 6er Circle Power brachte die Wende. Mal sehen, was noch kommt...



Dir ein herzliches Petri und drück dir die Daumen das noch etwas kommt !

LG aus Braunschweig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Wenn ich mir so deine Fotos von der Warnow ansehe kann ich mich sehr schön in deine Gegend versetzen
> So schönes weites Land!
> Das ist  so richtig schön melancholisch
> 
> LG Michael




Die Warnow ist bei Geomas.
Bei mir ist ein anderes Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @geomas .


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Warnow ist bei Geomas.
> Bei mir ist ein adneres Flüsschen.


Ach klar hast du natürlich Recht  !!!!!
Wobei die Charakteristik sogar etwas ähnlich ist! 
Solche Gewässer gibt es halt nur in Norddeutschland und Holland 
Wie hieß dein Flüsschen nochmal Andy ?

LG


----------



## geomas

Bin nach einem 2ten luetten Döbel von Flüsschen x zur Warnow rüber.
Erster Fisch wieder ne Güster, aber ne bessere von an die 30cm. Und eben noch nen Chub von exakt 40cm. Der wollte die Rute am liebsten mit ins Wasser nehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einfach nur Flüsschen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bin nach einem 2ten luetten Döbel von Flüsschen x zur Warnow rüber.
> Erster Fisch wieder ne Güster, aber ne bessere von an die 30cm. Und eben noch nen *Chub von exakt 40cm.* Der wollte die Rute am liebsten mit ins Wasser nehmen.




Oh super.

Petri Heil, Georg.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau und darum war "Waidgerechtigkeit" das Tier betreffend, der erste richtige und wichtige Ausruck für das Benehmen dem Tier gegenüber.
> 
> 
> 
> Angeln(und auch Jagd sind/) ist Kunst und auch Kultur!
> 
> Da kann man so treffende Begriffe ruhig weiter verwenden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waidgerechtigkeit – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, ein Verwaltungsbegriff oder Juristikbegriff ist verbraucht, verbrannt, eingebrannt.
> Das kann man auch nicht reparieren, das muss einfach ersetzt werden, immerhin, die brauchbaren Worte aus ca. 10 unserer 29,5 Buchstaben sind ziemlich zahlreich.
> Mein "Wortschöpfer" kam immer zu tollen neuen!
> 
> Was mich schon immer etwas anstinkt, ist dabei auch der Auffassungwandel oder meiner Ansicht nach Amts-Anmaßung,
> und das passt nicht zum Gesichtspunkt von Respekt und Wertschätzung.
> So zum Beispiel bei der Jagd ohne Explosivgeschosse, also heutzutage das Thema Abschuss mit Pfeil+Bogen oder Armbrust.
> Beim Angeln der lebendige Köderfisch auf Hecht, der heutzutage allermeist nur tot sein darf.
> Allem immer gemein ist: Es geht um das gezielte Erlegen und Töten von Tieren., Schonung gibt es da sowieso nicht, die geht nur beispielsweise mit der Kamera, mache ich auch sehr gerne als "Foto-Shooting".
> Was mit Angeln und Jagd direkt Nahrungsbeschaffung und Jagdkultur pur ist.  Das mehr passive Fallenstellen hab ich jetzt mal gar nicht im Visier.
> Gerade genau diese Jagdkultur als urzeitliche Tradition und Wissenschaft war und ist der Antrieb für Fortschritt,
> hat die Menschen zu dem überhaupt werden lassen, was sie geworden sind.
> Durch Beseitigung physikalisch überlegener Arten.
> Sonst würden wir vor dem Säbelzahntiger, Höhlenbären und vielen anderen immer noch auf der Flucht durch die Gegend hüpfen ...
> Z.B. eine Pandemie an Velociraptoren fände ich mal fein, dann würde sich einiges richten für den Homo stultus.
> 
> Jagdkultur hat den* höchsten* Schutzwert überhaupt, hat auch den Ansatz für Wissenschaft geliefert und die Wissenschaft überhaupt geboren.
> 
> Das war vor recht kurzer Zeit (ich meine winzige 100-200 Jahre maximal) mal anders, da war etwas legal, da war es probat.
> Dann ändert jemand ein Gesetz, greift damit in urzeitliche Rechte und Verfahren ein.
> Über den Gartenzaun geschaut, anderso auf der Welt schert man sich auch heute noch einen feuchten Kericht um bundesdeutsche Schildastreiche.
> 
> Darin sehr ich nur Wirrwarr und keine durchgängige Ordnung mehr,
> dabei bleibt eben der Respekt und die Kontemplation und das Gefühl für die Größe der terranen Schöpfung und Großartigkeit der Evolution auf der Strecke.
> 
> Wenn wie nun aktuell Natur als wohlfeiles Bulldozer-Planiergebiet gesehen wird, dann ist was voll im Argen.


Nenne es, nennt es, doch um Gottes Willen so, wie ihr wollt. Meinetwegen Wrzlpfrmfd. Wörter, Begriffe und Ausdrücke haben doch immer auf den Einzelnen eine ganz bestimmte Auswirkung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich bin da sicher der Letzte der genderisiert, oder seine eigenen Definitionen allen anderen zur Weltweisheit machen möchte. So weit muss man den Wittgenstein nun wirklich nicht zelebrieren, dass alles nur einen Namen zu führen hätte!

Worte mit "-gerechtigkeit", oder "-recht" haben für MICH halt mal den Duktus der Verwaltung... dafür könnt ihr nichts, dafür kann ich nichts. Das ist halt mal so. Da könnte man auch gleich um Fischen, oder Angeln streiten. Die schiere Gewinnung von Lebensmitteln, oder doch das gemütliche Verbringen von Freizeit nach einer unbeschreiblichen Art.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wobei die Charakteristik sogar etwas ähnlich ist!
> Solche Gewässer gibt es halt nur in Norddeutschland und Holland


Also mir geht bei solchen Kanalgräben immer die Hutschnur hoch, wenn ich da lange hinschaue! 

Da ist selbst de bayrische Regen hier und auch de Naab wieder etwas besser, da hat man mit Aufgabe der Transportschifffahrt endlich mal nichts mehr gebaggert.
Es sind reichlich Randinseln und Mitteninseln geblieben, und die Ufer verformen sich langsam in Rundungen und kleine Buchten! 

Mir wurde 2mal der Fluss komplett weggebaggert, einmal der Traumfluss meiner Kindheit im Sommer,
dann der Fluss meiner Jugendangelei.  Ob alte BRD oder alte DDR, überall Wasserbanditen ohne jede Achtung.
Das hat mehr als nur einfachen Zorn erzeugt.

Der Fischbestand danach war gegen rote 0, vorher nahezu paradiesisch viel. Schneidern auf Weißfische&Co, sowas gabs nicht.
Von der reinen Wasserqualität (Pflanzenfelder) u. dem Fischfleisch rede ich jetzt mal lieber nicht.
Die Wasseracht ist eher eine Wasserächtung, als das achten von Lebensräumen.


----------



## Slappy

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sag mal, kann es sein dass du ein schwarzes Fehlergreifehändchen hast?
> 
> Da häufen sich ja Problemfälle, die habe ich beim 10fachen Rutendurchsatz pro Jahr in 10 Jahren nicht erlebt.
> Du solltest in der Qualitätssicherung arbeiten, kenne zu sowas direkt so klasse krasse Beispiele.
> Es gibt Menschen, die greifen aus 1000 Exemplaren genau welche aus dem 1 Prozent fehlerhaften.


Ich hoffe doch das es sich hier eher um Ausnahmen handelt. Eigentlich hab ich mehr Glück als Verstand..... Keine Ahnung wieso ich ausgerechnet mit den Ruten eher Pech habe....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Es wird sich zeigen, berichte einfach weiter! 
An vielen Billigstmanufakturangelgeräten und insbesondere an Ruten mit langer händischer Bearbeitungszeit klebt auch dann und wann eine gute Charge Karma-Shit dran, vlt. ist das aktuell gerade mal wieder stark so?


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also mir geht bei solchen Kanalgräben immer die Hutschnur hoch, wenn ich da lange hinschaue!
> 
> Da ist selbst de bayrische Regen hier und auch de Naab wieder etwas besser, da hat man mit Aufgabe der Transportschifffahrt endlich mal nichts mehr gebaggert.
> Es sind reichlich Randinseln und Mitteninseln geblieben, und die Ufer verformen sich langsam in Rundungen und kleine Buchten!
> 
> Mir wurde 2mal der Fluss komplett weggebaggert, einmal der Traumfluss meiner Kindheit im Sommer,
> dann der Fluss meiner Jugendangelei.  Ob alte BRD oder alte DDR, überall Wasserbanditen ohne jede Achtung.
> Das hat mehr als nur einfachen Zorn erzeugt.
> 
> Der Fischbestand danach war gegen rote 0, vorher nahezu paradiesisch viel. Schneidern auf Weißfische&Co, sowas gabs nicht.
> Von der reinen Wasserqualität (Pflanzenfelder) u. dem Fischfleisch rede ich jetzt mal lieber nicht.
> Die Wasseracht ist eher eine Wasserächtung, als das achten von Lebensräumen.



Ich verstehe ja deinen Ärger gut !
Es sollte heutzutage auch absolut nicht mehr gemacht werden! 
Man kann da aber absolut nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren 
Bei uns zB können wir den Allerkanal beangeln .Das ist ein Gewässer das es ursprünglich niemals gab !Er wurde geschaffen um Land trocken zu legen und das Land vor Hochwasser der Aller zu schützen! 
Solche Polder gibt es auch in Holland unzählige. 
Das ist jedenfalls in meinen Augen etwas Anderes als wenn existierenden Flüsse kanalisiert werden!  Das ist Riesen Kaxxxx !
Oder das ausbaggern der Elbe! Ganz genau so! 
Als Gegenbeispiel der MLK !
Den gab es ja nicht! Der ist auch komplett künstlich, das ist was komplett anderes 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Karma-Shit




Ich kannte bisher nur Feng-Shit. Das Harmoniegedöns.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das heißt aber im positiven Sinne und Werdegang Feng-Shui.
Wenn du Feng-Shit machst, kommen üble schwarze oder braune Dinge bei raus 

Karma Shit ist recht einfach erfassbar, man ist vom Pfade ab, es läuft alles schlecht, alles verquer, und vollkommen anders als gedacht.
Hat insofern auch entfernt etwas mit nicht-funktionierendem Feng Shui zu tun, weil das als Konzept auf die direkte eigene Gegenwart zielt.

Sind alles kleine Unterarten von Magie, aber damit verlässt man einige Auffassungsbereiche.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, Urlaub! Exakt20 freie Tage liegen vor mir. Glücklicherweise ist es mit dem verreisen immer noch schwierig, so dass ich meinen Urlaub an heimischen Gewässern verbringen darf. Den Auftakt mache ich gerade mit ein kleinen Trottingtour an der Leine. Einen hübschen Hasel gab es bereits.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, Urlaub! Exakt20 freie Tage liegen vor mir. Glücklicherweise ist es mit dem verreisen immer noch schwierig, so dass ich meinen Urlaub an heimischen Gewässern verbringen darf. Den Auftakt mache ich gerade mit ein kleinen Trottingtour an der Leinen. Einen hübschen Hasel gab es bereits.
> Anhang anzeigen 345925


Der ist ja schon richtig groß!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Stephan.  
Der Urlaub fängt doch gut an.

PS: Hübsche Rute.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tench Float! Drennan- Ruten machen eben glücklich!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da mache ich doch gerade ein kleines Päuschen und sehe, dass die Ükel-Seiten wieder geradezu vorbeigesaust sind. Es gibt also einiges an guten Wünschen nachzureichen. Jede Menge Petri gehen an @Jason, @geomas, @Professor Tinca und alle, die ich vergessen oder bislang überlesen habe.
Ein „weiter so@ geht an @Kochtopf und an @töpfchen. Die Posen sehen richtig  lecker aus!


----------



## Waller Michel

Das Team von unserem Angelladen in Braunschweig hat die Zeit von Corona genutzt den Laden umzubauen und Ihr Programm nochmal zu erweitern! 
Jetzt steht dort ein  ( noch leeres ) Regal von Drennan  mit dem Schild ,Liebe Kunden, dieses Regal wird demnächst für Sie gefüllt 
Ich wollte schon ein Schild daneben stellen " liebes Angelteam ,dieses Regal wird demnächst von mir geleert " 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Warum wünscht ich mir Petris? Ich war doch "leider" gar nicht angeln. Keine Zeit!!! Aber auf diesem Wege versende ich an @geomas , @Wuemmehunter , @Professor Tinca .... wen hab ich vergessen, ein herzliches Petri heil. Ist schön, dass ihr mit euren Fangberichten den Ükel hochhaltet. 
@Kochtopf Willkommen im Club. Die Posen sehen echt süß aus. Du und deine liebe Tochter, ihr habt ein Händchen dafür. Wieviel Tragkraft haben die Schönheiten?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon ein Schild daneben stellen " liebes Angelteam ,dieses Regal wird demnächst von mir geleert "




Coole Sache Michi.
Falls ich mal was brauch, kann ich dir schreiben und du schickst mir das dann.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Sache Michi.
> Falls ich mal was brauch, kann ich dir schreiben und du schickst mir das dann.


Selbstverständlich gerne! 
Aber die haben auch einen Ebay Shop 
Ich mach mal ein Foto wenn es gefüllt ist! 
Dann hast du mal einen Überblick was es gibt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super und dann den Link zum Shop bitte noch schicken(per PN).


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, Urlaub! Exakt20 freie Tage liegen vor mir. Glücklicherweise ist es mit dem verreisen immer noch schwierig, so dass ich meinen Urlaub an heimischen Gewässern verbringen darf. Den Auftakt mache ich gerade mit ein kleinen Trottingtour an der Leine. Einen hübschen Hasel gab es bereits.
> Anhang anzeigen 345925


Ein sehr schönes Bild.    .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super und dann den Link zum Shop bitte noch schicken(per PN).


PN ist unterwegs 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Warum wünscht ich mir Petris? Ich war doch "leider" gar nicht angeln. Keine Zeit!!! Aber auf diesem Wege versende ich an @geomas , @Wuemmehunter , @Professor Tinca .... wen hab ich vergessen, ein herzliches Petri heil. Ist schön, dass ihr mit euren Fangberichten den Ükel hochhaltet.
> @Kochtopf Willkommen im Club. Die Posen sehen echt süß aus. Du und deine liebe Tochter, ihr habt ein Händchen dafür. Wieviel Tragkraft haben die Schönheiten?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe keine Ahnung, die drei Neulinge müssen trocknen und danach wird in Klarlack getaucht, die Pinke hat jetzt eine Schicht drüber bekommen, wenn ich es ans Wasser schaffe guck ich mal, notfalls habe ich ja noch einen Malleus Nihilum (70gr Sargblei) in der Tasche


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin bei Starkwind kurz am Flüsschen. Hab aber nach ner guten Stunde wieder eingepackt da es kaum möglich war vernünftig zu angeln.
> Paar Nanoplötzen und drei Rotfedern gab es auf die Schnelle......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345914
> Anhang anzeigen 345915
> Anhang anzeigen 345916


Petri zur  Rotfeder


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Bin nach einem 2ten luetten Döbel von Flüsschen x zur Warnow rüber.
> Erster Fisch wieder ne Güster, aber ne bessere von an die 30cm. Und eben noch nen Chub von exakt 40cm. Der wollte die Rute am liebsten mit ins Wasser nehmen.


Petri Heil,da kommt noch was.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, Urlaub! Exakt20 freie Tage liegen vor mir. Glücklicherweise ist es mit dem verreisen immer noch schwierig, so dass ich meinen Urlaub an heimischen Gewässern verbringen darf. Den Auftakt mache ich gerade mit ein kleinen Trottingtour an der Leine. Einen hübschen Hasel gab es bereits.
> Anhang anzeigen 345925


Petri Wuemme ,und einen schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zur  Rotfeder


  danke


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Wuemme ,und einen schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir.


Danke, Hartmut. Werde viel mit Ferdinand zum Fischen fahren.


----------



## Andal

Da wird sich der Ferdinand sicher freuen! Grüße ihn bitte!


----------



## Slappy

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gerne!
> Aber die haben auch einen Ebay Shop
> Ich mach mal ein Foto wenn es gefüllt ist!
> Dann hast du mal einen Überblick was es gibt!
> 
> LG Michael





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super und dann den Link zum Shop bitte noch schicken(per PN).


Oder hier posten nachdem du deine Provision ausgehandelt hast


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Oder hier posten nachdem du deine Provision ausgehandelt hast


Achwas 
Bin ja froh wenn Läden unterstützt werden die spezielles Friefischtackel verkaufen! 
Das wird ja immer seltener in Deutschland! 
Angefangen von Ruten über Schnüre und Waggler !
Deshalb wenn die Händler damit verdienen, kommt es uns Allen zu gute !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin bei Starkwind kurz am Flüsschen. Hab aber nach ner guten Stunde wieder eingepackt da es kaum möglich war vernünftig zu angeln.
> Paar Nanoplötzen und drei Rotfedern gab es auf die Schnelle......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345914
> Anhang anzeigen 345915
> Anhang anzeigen 345916


Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zum klassisch ertrotteten Hasel, @Wuemmehunter ! 
Die S7 Tench&Specimen Float hab ich lange nicht mehr benutzt, wird langsam wieder Zeit...

Petri auch an @Professor Tinca - wunderschöne Rotfeder!

@Kochtopf - Euer Gemeinschaftsbastelprojekt fetzt!


----------



## Andal

@Kochtopf ... kannst du dich noch erinnern, wer mich mal verspottet hat, weil rötliche, ins rosafarbene gehende Schnur verwende?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ... kannst du dich noch erinnern, wer mich mal verspottet hat, weil rötliche, ins rosafarbene gehende Schnur verwende?


Das ist was völlig anderes und geschah völlig zu Recht!


----------



## Andal

Rosa, ist rosa, ist rosa.


----------



## geomas

So, die kurze Rute konnte erfolgreich eingesetzt werden.

Bin zunächst zum Flüsschen x gefahren, zu Stellen, die ich bereits kannte. Der Pegel war heute niedriger als zuletzt und etwas tiefere Stellen rar.
Am ersten Swim, unterhalb eines kleinen Baumes, gab es auch sofort ein Biß an der mittlerweile üblichen Seitenarm-Montage (kleines DS-Blei, zunächst 6er Gamakatsu LS-1810B), aber beim Anhieb hing die Rute kurz an der Rutenablage. Mist. Nächster versuch - gleiches Spiel.
Schnell zum Auto geflitzt, andere Rutenauflage geholt, weiter gings. Der nächste Biß brachte die bereits erwähnte Pico-Güster.
Dann gabs ne Phase, wo sich auch an interessant anmutenden Swims gar nichts tat. Es folgten viele Fehlbisse - der Hakenwechsel auf den 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power half. Ein Döbel-Jüngling und danach ein weiterer sorgten dann doch noch für Stimmung.







Bin dann zur Warnow, und erneut war der erste Fisch ne Güster. Aber eine von etwas mehr Format.
Da war die River Ambush (die Darent Valley war im Auto geblieben) schon etwas krummer als zuvor.

Kurz darauf, am gleichen Swim, riß der nächste Fisch die Rute fast ins Wasser.
Wer den von Andal verlinkten Film von Mark Erdwin gesehen hat, weiß daß ein Döbel nicht der Endgegner für das Rütchen ist.
Und recht schnell war ein Chub von 40cm im Kescher.

Habe dann den Swim etwas ruhen lassen, Mais gefüttert und erstmal Kaffee getrunken. Die folgenden Versuche mit Mais brachten nix.
Also weiter.





Etwa 150m bot eine Erle etwas Struktur und mir einen Wind- und Regenschutz (es nieselte).
Hier kamen ein Döbel von knapp über 30cm und ein farbenfroher Plötz an Land.

Hab es dann noch kurz an zwei weiteren Stellen probiert - kein Erfolg.
Auf dem Weg zum Auto habe ich an einem der ganz wenigen „befestigten” Uferbereichen Halt gemacht.






(Sorry, ganz mieses Foto mit dem Telefon)
Das meiste Zeugs war schon zusammengepackt - hab einfach die Montage anderthalb Meter rausgependelt und die Rute abgelegt.
Im Prinzip hätte ich an dieser Stelle auch mit meinen allerersten Angeln (Haselnuß- oder Weidenruten) pietschen können, so dicht am Ufer lag der Köder.
Die Fische hat es nicht gestört, es gab nochmal zwei Güstern und einen schöne Plötz auf die letzten Krumen Brot.

Kurzes und sehr frühes Fazit zur Rute (Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush in 5,5ft): das 1,68m kurze Rütchen fetzt.
Man kann damit wirklich an Stellen angeln, wo ne normale Picker oder Feeder zu lang und zu unhandlich ist. Die fest eingebaute Bibberspitze ist viel weicher als jene der 7ft River Ambush. Die Biegekurve sollte man bei derart kurzen Ruten vielleicht nicht überbewerten - hier zeigt das Rütchen ganz klar Schwächen. Ist allerdings eher ne akademische Frage - in der Praxis stört der keinesfalls perfekte Übergang von Spitzen- zu Blank-Biegekurve nicht.

Für Angler, die oft im Gestrüpp an kleinen Bächen und Flüsschen unterwegs sind, könnte die Rute ein Bringer sein - zudem ein sehr billiger.
Auch abseits der kleinen zugewachsenen Fließgewässer kann ich mir einen Einsatz sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Andal

5 1/2 ft. ist aber auch verdammt kurz. Aber wem das taugt. Ich finde es schade, dass es diese Rute nicht in 9 ft. gibt. Das wäre mein "Wetter"!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> 5 1/2 ft. ist aber auch verdammt kurz. Aber wem das taugt. Ich finde es schade, dass es diese Rute nicht in 9 ft. gibt. Das wäre mein "Wetter"!



Haha, da würde ich wohl auch nicht passen.

Ich fand es erstaunlich, wie groß der Unterschied beim Stellenwechseln - Gang durchs Unterholz mit allen möglichen kleinen Bäumen und Pflanzen war: selbst mit der 8ft-Rute bin ich alle paar Meter hängengeblieben. Das ist mir mit der ganz kurzen Rute nicht passiert.
Zum Angeln direkt am Ufer, unter den Füßen ist das Teil super.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, da würde ich wohl auch nicht passen.
> 
> Ich fand es erstaunlich, wie groß der Unterschied beim Stellenwechseln - Gang durchs Unterholz mit allen möglichen kleinen Bäumen und Pflanzen war: selbst mit der 8ft-Rute bin ich alle paar Meter hängengeblieben. Das ist mir mit der ganz kurzen Rute nicht passiert.
> Zum Angeln direkt am Ufer, unter den Füßen ist das Teil super.


Glaube ich dir aufs Wort. Ich habe eine Feeder in der gleichen Kürze - mit einer Dreiteilung! Die wirft sogar noch problemlos ihre 60 gr.
Laut dem damaligen Ebay-Verkäufer ein "Prototyp von Browning". Ist auch sehr sauber und professionell gemacht. Hab sie bisher nur als Vertikalrute vom Boot aus benutzt, denn am Rhein ist sie schon etwas deplatziert. Mir fehlen halt buschmäßige Anwendungsmöglichkeiten, so wie in deinem Dschungel. Hätte ich den, würde ich mit Sicherheit auch bei solchen Ambushruten landen. So ist eben 10 bis 12 ft. meine Standardlänge. Wobei ich die meiste Zeit mit den 10 Füssern losziehe. Das ist einfach die perfekte Länge für meinen seltsamen Methodenmix und den Minimalismus.

Aber man schmachtet ja immer nach dem Wasser, das man eben nicht hat.


----------



## Andal

Nachtrag...

Zur Bubenzeit hätte es solche kompakten Gerätschaften nicht geben dürfen. Es hat ja schon gereicht, was wir alles mit den simplen Handschnüren angestellt haben. Etwas Schnur und ein Haken waren neben einem Taschenmesser immer am Männchen... und hätten solche Ruten und Rollen, die man nicht gleich meilenweit rattern hört, zu gut gepasst und wären vermutlich sehr, sehr vielen Forellen zum Verhängnis geworden. Denn damals ging noch jeder Fisch entweder übers kleine und geheime Lagerfeuer, oder in die Küche der Oma meines Freundes. Die schimpfte zwar immer, wie ein Rohrspatz, dass so etwas nicht tut, hat aber immer dichtgehalten und uns anstandslos die Forellen und so manches Rebhuhn gebraten. Oder gezwillte Wildtauben. Für die gab es sogar manchmal eine regelrechte "Bestellung".

Heute sind wir brav und gesetzestreu - zack, schon gibt es Gerät in Hülle und Fülle. Ob da wer einen Zusammenhang hergestellt hat?


----------



## Andal

...heute wäre es ja so einfach und genial.

Es gibt kürzeste Buschruten, sogar die Teleruten mit den ganz kurzen Packmaßen sind so gut, dass sie tauglich wären.
Lautlose Rollen mit quasi unsichtbaren Schnüren.
Köder in allen nur erdenklichen Ausführungen.
Tarnklamotten, Tarnnetze, ja sogar komplette Ghilliesuits, Ausrüstung in Camouflage.
Google Earth, um jeden Winkel vorab genauestens auszuspähen.
Wirklich geländetaugliche Fahrräder.

Und das allerbeste: Kein Mensch würde auch nur eine Mine verziehen, wenn "so ein irrer Prepper" durch Wald und Flur rennen würde. Man stünde auch nicht mehr unter dem Damoklesschwert einer spontanen Tracht Prügel. 

Nur würde es einem auch mit Ende fünfzig keiner mehr als "Lausbuberei" durchgehen lassen. Aber schön wäre es schon noch einmal...!?


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @geomas zum erfolgreichen DV-Entschneidern! 
Ich habe eine Spinrute in dieser Länge Kürze, ist schon erstaunlich, wo man damit noch angeln kann.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin bei Starkwind kurz am Flüsschen. Hab aber nach ner guten Stunde wieder eingepackt da es kaum möglich war vernünftig zu angeln.
> Paar Nanoplötzen und drei Rotfedern gab es auf die Schnelle......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345914
> Anhang anzeigen 345915
> Anhang anzeigen 345916


Das erste Wetterbild ist super...!!!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Toll was ihr so an Berichten, Bildern und Fängen vorzuweisen habt...
Gleich komme ich mal wieder für ein Paar Stunden an den Bach und hoffe sehr wenigstens ein Augenrot zu fangen..
Obwohl.... das Augenrot bekomme ich wahrscheinlich auch ohne Fisch hin...
Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag..!

Ach ja - kurze Ruten:




__





						Welcome to Emmrod® Fishing Gear Official Site
					

Fishing gear manufacturer of high quality packable compact fishing rods.




					emmrod.com


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Achwas
> Bin ja froh wenn Läden unterstützt werden die spezielles Friefischtackel verkaufen!
> Das wird ja immer seltener in Deutschland!
> Angefangen von Ruten über Schnüre und Waggler !
> Deshalb wenn die Händler damit verdienen, kommt es uns Allen zu gute !
> 
> LG Michael


Ich bin neugierig, wärst du so lieb mir den auch mitzuteilen?


----------



## Waller Michel

PN ist unterwegs 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Toll was ihr so an Berichten, Bildern und Fängen vorzuweisen habt...
> Gleich komme ich mal wieder für ein Paar Stunden an den Bach und hoffe sehr wenigstens ein Augenrot zu fangen..
> Obwohl.... das Augenrot bekomme ich wahrscheinlich auch ohne Fisch hin...
> Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag..!
> 
> Ach ja - kurze Ruten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Emmrod® Fishing Gear Official Site
> 
> 
> Fishing gear manufacturer of high quality packable compact fishing rods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmrod.com



Wünsche Euch heute einen erfolgreichen Tag mit vielen Fischen....


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - die Daumen sind gedrückt! Hoffentlich klappts mit ein paar agilen Flußbewohnern.
Hat Coco eigentlich schon mal nen Fisch gesehen?
Die „Emrods” sind nette Gadgets für Leute, die Paddelbooturlaub machen oder evtl. mit nem Hausboot unterwegs sind.

@Mescalero - danke und ha, ich habe Dich durch die Berichte um kurze Ruten schon erfolgreich verwirrt: Entschneidert wurde die 5.5ft-Version der RiverAmbush, nicht die DV (Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver). Die teurere und schöner anzusehende DV war dabei, kam aber nicht zum Einsatz und wurde dann im Wagen deponiert.


----------



## geomas

Allen Ükels ein schönes Wochenende, genießt es nach Möglichkeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Allen Ükels ein schönes Wochenende, genießt es nach Möglichkeit.




Da schließe ich mich an.
Hier gibt es das ganze WE Starkwind, so dass angeln wahrscheinlich ausfällt.....
Hoffentlich habt ihr mehr Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> ... Starkwind, so dass angeln wahrscheinlich ausfällt.....
> ...



Ja sind denn Deine Spitzen zu sensibel, lieber Professore??

(nur ein Spaß, bei mir klappts je nach Wetter evtl. morgen mit ner Angelsession, jetzt muß ich erstmal arbeiten)


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ja sind denn Deine Spitzen zu sensibel, lieber Professore??
> 
> (nur ein Spaß, bei mir klappts je nach Wetter evtl. morgen mit ner Angelsession, jetzt muß ich erstmal arbeiten)



Hahaha....nein aber das war mit gestern zu eklig mit dem Wind.
Wenn ich ne Stelle hätte mit Wald als Windschutz aber sowas fällt mir passend zur Windrichtung gerade nicht.
Ich muss noch bisschen grübeln.....


----------



## Tikey0815

Eben hab ich im Garten den Rasen gemäht, vertikuliert und neue saat ausgesäht, jetzt beim wässern darf ich Kuchen essend im Ükel stöbern, ich liebe Wochenenden


----------



## Waller Michel

So melde Rotfedern in Braunschweig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schön Michi!
Weiter so!


----------



## Ukel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Eben hab ich im Garten den Rasen gemäht, vertikuliert und neue saat ausgesäht, jetzt beim wässern darf ich Kuchen essend im Ükel stöbern, ich liebe Wochenenden


Dann genieß mal deinen Kuchen ordentlich, hast du dir verdient. Ich Blödi hab vor zwei Wochen den Rasen im Schrebergarten gut gedüngt, nun hab ich den Salat, musste zweimal rüber mit dem Mäher, um den Urwald zu lichten


----------



## Ukel

Allen, die gefangen haben, ein herzliches Petri, und auch denen, die noch fangen werden, ebenfalls


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Toll was ihr so an Berichten, Bildern und Fängen vorzuweisen habt...
> Gleich komme ich mal wieder für ein Paar Stunden an den Bach und hoffe sehr wenigstens ein Augenrot zu fangen..
> Obwohl.... das Augenrot bekomme ich wahrscheinlich auch ohne Fisch hin...
> Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag..!
> 
> Ach ja - kurze Ruten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Emmrod® Fishing Gear Official Site
> 
> 
> Fishing gear manufacturer of high quality packable compact fishing rods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmrod.com


Wünsche Euch heute einen erfolgreichen Tag


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, die kurze Rute konnte erfolgreich eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Bin zunächst zum Flüsschen x gefahren, zu Stellen, die ich bereits kannte. Der Pegel war heute niedriger als zuletzt und etwas tiefere Stellen rar.
> Am ersten Swim, unterhalb eines kleinen Baumes, gab es auch sofort ein Biß an der mittlerweile üblichen Seitenarm-Montage (kleines DS-Blei, zunächst 6er Gamakatsu LS-1810B), aber beim Anhieb hing die Rute kurz an der Rutenablage. Mist. Nächster versuch - gleiches Spiel.
> Schnell zum Auto geflitzt, andere Rutenauflage geholt, weiter gings. Der nächste Biß brachte die bereits erwähnte Pico-Güster.
> Dann gabs ne Phase, wo sich auch an interessant anmutenden Swims gar nichts tat. Es folgten viele Fehlbisse - der Hakenwechsel auf den 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power half. Ein Döbel-Jüngling und danach ein weiterer sorgten dann doch noch für Stimmung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin dann zur Warnow, und erneut war der erste Fisch ne Güster. Aber eine von etwas mehr Format.
> Da war die River Ambush (die Darent Valley war im Auto geblieben) schon etwas krummer als zuvor.
> 
> Kurz darauf, am gleichen Swim, riß der nächste Fisch die Rute fast ins Wasser.
> Wer den von Andal verlinkten Film von Mark Erdwin gesehen hat, weiß daß ein Döbel nicht der Endgegner für das Rütchen ist.
> Und recht schnell war ein Chub von 40cm im Kescher.
> 
> Habe dann den Swim etwas ruhen lassen, Mais gefüttert und erstmal Kaffee getrunken. Die folgenden Versuche mit Mais brachten nix.
> Also weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etwa 150m bot eine Erle etwas Struktur und mir einen Wind- und Regenschutz (es nieselte).
> Hier kamen ein Döbel von knapp über 30cm und ein farbenfroher Plötz an Land.
> 
> Hab es dann noch kurz an zwei weiteren Stellen probiert - kein Erfolg.
> Auf dem Weg zum Auto habe ich an einem der ganz wenigen „befestigten” Uferbereichen Halt gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, ganz mieses Foto mit dem Telefon)
> Das meiste Zeugs war schon zusammengepackt - hab einfach die Montage anderthalb Meter rausgependelt und die Rute abgelegt.
> Im Prinzip hätte ich an dieser Stelle auch mit meinen allerersten Angeln (Haselnuß- oder Weidenruten) pietschen können, so dicht am Ufer lag der Köder.
> Die Fische hat es nicht gestört, es gab nochmal zwei Güstern und einen schöne Plötz auf die letzten Krumen Brot.
> 
> Kurzes und sehr frühes Fazit zur Rute (Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush in 5,5ft): das 1,68m kurze Rütchen fetzt.
> Man kann damit wirklich an Stellen angeln, wo ne normale Picker oder Feeder zu lang und zu unhandlich ist. Die fest eingebaute Bibberspitze ist viel weicher als jene der 7ft River Ambush. Die Biegekurve sollte man bei derart kurzen Ruten vielleicht nicht überbewerten - hier zeigt das Rütchen ganz klar Schwächen. Ist allerdings eher ne akademische Frage - in der Praxis stört der keinesfalls perfekte Übergang von Spitzen- zu Blank-Biegekurve nicht.
> 
> Für Angler, die oft im Gestrüpp an kleinen Bächen und Flüsschen unterwegs sind, könnte die Rute ein Bringer sein - zudem ein sehr billiger.
> Auch abseits der kleinen zugewachsenen Fließgewässer kann ich mir einen Einsatz sehr gut vorstellen.


Netter Angelbericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So melde Rotfedern in Braunschweig
> Anhang anzeigen 346001


Ein ganz dickes Petri nach Braunschweig.Weiter so Michi.


----------



## Waller Michel

Meine Frau wollte heute mal für 2 Stunden zu unserer Tochter, da dachte ich mir, ich geh in der Zeit mal kurz Angeln .
Ich mich aufgemacht an unseren kleinen See in Sonnenberg ,wo ich ja öfters mal bin 





Der Wind war recht stark und die erste viertel Stunde keinen Zupfer !
Wie Ihr auf dem Foto sehen könnt, haben wir dort einen Wasserpflanzengürtel von ca 2 bis 3 Meter Breite in Ufernähe .
Ich die Pose ein paar cm vor den Wasserpflanzengürtel positioniert! 
Es kamen zwar keine kapitalen Fische !
Dafür aber Bisse im 3 Minutentakt 
Unzählige Rotfedern ,Rotaugen ,einige Barsche und eine Güster 
Leider waren meine 2 Stunden natürlich viel zu schnell vorbei! Gerade wo es heute wie verrückt gebissen hat .


----------



## Waller Michel




----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Waller Michel , das läuft ja wie geschmiert!

@geomas 
In der Tat, da muss man ja durcheinander kommen.
Vor allem kann ich die Eigenmarken Advanta/DV und die dazu gehörigen Läden nicht auseinander halten...

Heute war kurz Gelegenheit, weiter in die praktische Erprobung der hohen Kunst des Plumpsangelns einzudringen. Mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung, das Hündchen war dabei. Und hielt schließlich nix vom Unterstützen, stattdessen hat es die zwei Stunden auf der Decke verschlafen.
Ich hatte eine Grundmontage draußen und eine Pose, diese hatte so viel Blei in der Nähe des Vorfachs, dass sie gerade so nicht abtrieb. An beiden Haken Frutti di Mare, genau genommen nur Shrimps - Muscheln halten nicht besonders gut und Tintenfisch ist nicht so lecker für Fische (unterstelle ich).
Gefüttert wurde mit Hühnerpellets, fünf Euro für einen kleinen Sack! Es gab genau einen Biss und das war wie erwartet ein Satzkarpfen vom Vorjahr. Sonst nichts, kein Zupfen, keine Fehlbisse. Auch keine Barsche, dabei sollen die doch gut auf Shrimps beißen.

Im lokalen Fressnapf habe ich später die gut versteckten Maden, Dendros und Pinkies entdeckt. Ich kaufe fast jede Woche Hundefutter dort, seit Jahren. Dass die auch Angelköder haben, muss man zufällig selbst herausfinden... da hängt kein Schild und der Kühlschrank mit dem Miniregal (Schnur von Cormoran in drei Stärken und Karpfenfutter) ist mit Gerümpel zugebaut.


----------



## Andal

Hinter das Geheimnis der Shrimps bin ich auch noch nicht gedrungen. Am einen Gewässer gehen sie wie rotes Moped und am anderen ist töteste Hose - da kann man auch gleich einen Batzen Lehm anbieten. Köder aus Meerestieren im Süßwasser sind entweder Top, oder Flop. Eine goldene Mitte scheint es da nicht zu geben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meine Frau wollte heute mal für 2 Stunden zu unserer Tochter, da dachte ich mir, ich geh in der Zeit mal kurz Angeln .
> Ich mich aufgemacht an unseren kleinen See in Sonnenberg ,wo ich ja öfters mal bin
> Anhang anzeigen 346010
> 
> 
> Der Wind war recht stark und die erste viertel Stunde keinen Zupfer !
> Wie Ihr auf dem Foto sehen könnt, haben wir dort einen Wasserpflanzengürtel von ca 2 bis 3 Meter Breite in Ufernähe .
> Ich die Pose ein paar cm vor den Wasserpflanzengürtel positioniert!
> Es kamen zwar keine kapitalen Fische !
> Dafür aber Bisse im 3 Minutentakt
> Unzählige Rotfedern ,Rotaugen ,einige Barsche und eine Güster
> Leider waren meine 2 Stunden natürlich viel zu schnell vorbei! Gerade wo es heute wie verrückt gebissen hat .




Na immerhin, Michi.
In zwei Stunden doch akzeptabel.  
Petri Heil.


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.
Es sind wieder sehr schöne Berichte und  Fische dabei.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346011
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346012
> Anhang anzeigen 346013
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346014
> Anhang anzeigen 346015
> Anhang anzeigen 346016
> Anhang anzeigen 346017


Ein dickes Petri Michi,das läuft ja wie geschmiert!


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Euch  vielmals!

LG Michael


----------



## Kauli11

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wie hieß dein Flüsschen nochmal Andy ?


Du Schlitzohr


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gleich komme ich mal wieder für ein Paar Stunden an den Bach und hoffe sehr wenigstens ein Augenrot zu fangen..
> Obwohl.... das Augenrot bekomme ich wahrscheinlich auch ohne Fisch hin...


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du auch das Zeug auch zu dir nimmst.
Petri an alle, die was rausgeholt haben. @Waller Michel  dickes Petri. Jeden Fisch einzeln fotografiert. Das wär doch nicht nötig gewesen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Ein dickes Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du auch das Zeug auch zu dir nimmst.
> Petri an alle, die was rausgeholt haben. @Waller Michel  dickes Petri. Jeden Fisch einzeln fotografiert. Das wär doch nicht nötig gewesen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke dir! 
Aber hatte viel mehr Fische das sind nur ein paar! Heute war ein Tag da hat es gebissen wie verrückt! 
Und ich hatte keine Zeit mehr 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Und ich hatte keine Zeit mehr




Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, die Fische wissen sowas.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Du Schlitzohr


Achwas neeee !
Habe nicht mehr daran gedacht das die Verhältnisse im Osten etwas andere sind! 
Da kann dann ja jeder Angeln der die DAV Karte hat! 
Bei uns hier nutzt dich das Wissen meist wenig ,da Du Mitglied in dem Verein sein musst der so ein Flüsschen bewirtschaftet! 
Ströme wie Rhein, Elbe ,Donau oder Weser und auch IG Gewässer mal ausgenommen 

Wenn ich jetzt hier sage ich hab den und den Fisch dort in der Oker gefangen zB ,nutzt das jemand aus München oder Hamburg nix !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

So isses Michi!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So isses Michi!


Ja ich hatte vor Jahren mal in einem anderen Forum geschrieben wo genau ich am Rhein schöne Zander gefangen hatte 
Das Wochenende drauf hab ich dort fast keinen Parkplatz mehr bekommen 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ds hab ich shcon öfter gehört hier im Forum in den letzte Jahren.
Es lesen immer ein paar Geier mit.
Deshalb gibt es von mir auch keine Gewässerangaben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ds hab ich shcon öfter gehört hier im Forum in den letzte Jahren.
> Es lesen immer ein paar Geier mit.
> Deshalb gibt es von mir auch keine Gewässerangaben.


Absolut richtig Andi !
Hatte da wirklich nicht mehr dran gedacht! 
Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nicht tun! 
Das kann halt irgendwer mit DAV Karte für dein Bundesland lesen und fährt sofort hin! 
Hier ist ja viel mehr in Händen der Vereine! 

Vor und Nachteile gleichen sich aus ,für meinen Geschmack! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vor und Nachteile gleichen sich aus ,für meinen Geschmack!




Ich finde mit Gewässerpool besser.
Ich kann ja auch im ganzen Bundesland angeln(fast überall) wo ich will.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Meine Frau wollte heute mal für 2 Stunden zu unserer Tochter, da dachte ich mir, ich geh in der Zeit mal kurz Angeln .
> Ich mich aufgemacht an unseren kleinen See in Sonnenberg ,wo ich ja öfters mal bin
> Anhang anzeigen 346010
> 
> 
> Der Wind war recht stark und die erste viertel Stunde keinen Zupfer !
> Wie Ihr auf dem Foto sehen könnt, haben wir dort einen Wasserpflanzengürtel von ca 2 bis 3 Meter Breite in Ufernähe .
> Ich die Pose ein paar cm vor den Wasserpflanzengürtel positioniert!
> Es kamen zwar keine kapitalen Fische !
> Dafür aber Bisse im 3 Minutentakt
> Unzählige Rotfedern ,Rotaugen ,einige Barsche und eine Güster
> Leider waren meine 2 Stunden natürlich viel zu schnell vorbei! Gerade wo es heute wie verrückt gebissen hat .


Dickes Petri.
Plan geglückt.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So melde Rotfedern in Braunschweig
> Anhang anzeigen 346001


Dickes Petri.
Sehr schöne Rotfeder.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ihr seid verrückt, schon wieder 6000 Beiträge weiter.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das stimmt natürlich! 
Was die Möglichkeiten angeht und die Preise ein klarer Vorteil! 
Dafür sind die Meisten Gewässer hier Eigentum oder mindestens alleiniges Fischereirecht !
Da kannst du mit dem Gewässer anstellen was du möchtest und auch gibt es in der Regel dann keine Nichtangler am Wasser! 
Besatz, Gewässeroflege etc ist alleine in den Händen der Vereine !
Das hat auch Vorteile gerade im Sommer zur Badesaison. ... .
Die Vereine sind hier auch besser organisiert : Jugend ,Ausbildung, Verbandsmitgliedschaft ,Vereinsleben mit Veranstaltungen etc !
Dafür hat man im Osten weniger Pflichten und ein risueges Spektrum an Gewässern! 

Ist beides nicht schlecht irgendwie ?

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri.
> Plan geglückt.


Danke Dir vielmals 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Vereine sind hier auch besser organisiert : Jugend ,Ausbildung, Verbandsmitgliedschaft ,Vereinsleben mit Veranstaltungen etc !



Das gibt es hier auch.
Ist von Verein zu Verein verschieden - so wie es die Mitglieder wollen und gestalten.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dafür hat man im Osten weniger Pflichten und ein risueges Spektrum an Gewässern!



Neenee. Jedes Gewässer wird schon von einem Verein betreut und damit gibt es auch ein paar Pflichten aber die große Auswahl an Gewässern ist natürlich der riesige Vorteil und überwiegt für ich jeden "Nachteil".


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt hier sage ich hab den und den Fisch dort in der Oker gefangen zB ,nutzt das jemand aus München oder Hamburg nix !


Weil es einfach zu weit ist!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das gibt es hier auch.
> Ist von Verein zu Verein verschieden - so wie es die Mitglieder wollen und gestalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Neenee. Jedes Gewässer wird schon von einem Verein betreut und damit gibt es auch ein paar Pflichten aber die große Auswahl an Gewässern ist natürlich der riesige Vorteil und überwiegt für ich jeden "Nachteil".


Das stimmt schon! Gibt aber ein Trotzdem 
!!!!
Wenn die ganze Corona Kaxxxxx vorbei ist Andi ; besuche mich mal zum Angeln hier ?
Dann zeig ich dir was ich meine, dann wirst du nicht nur Nachteile erkennen, die es selbstverständlich auch gibt! 
Da bin ich mir ganz sicher! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel zu weit weg, Michi aber danke für's Angebot.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Weil es einfach zu weit ist!


Das war mehr als Beispiel, einen aus Hannover nutzt das auch nix .....
In Brandenburg zB darf einer aus Wittenberge auch in Potsdam angeln !

LG Michael


----------



## Finke20

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das kann halt irgendwer mit DAV Karte für dein Bundesland lesen und fährt sofort hin!
> Hier ist ja viel mehr in Händen der Vereine!



 

Hallo Michel, das ist nicht der DAV sondern der LAV und wir können mit dieser Angelberechtigung, einen Gewässerpool von *ca. 25.000 ha Gewässerfläche* beangeln und das für 52€ und Kinder zahlen ganze 8€ für diese Karte im Jahr.
Aber trotzdem kann ich Andy verstehen, dass er keine genaue angaben zum Gewässer macht.
Ich persönlich habe diesbezüglich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel zu weit weg, Michi aber danke für's Angebot.




Andy wir können ja mal Michi  zu uns einladen .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an die vielen Fänger des heutigen Tages. Vor allem @Waller Michel hat ja wohl richtig zugeschlagen, Petri dazu.
Ich war heute auch am Wasser, und konnte einige Fische ohne Rute einfangen. Hatte wieder meine UW-Kamera an verschiedenen Spots im Einsatz.
Unter anderem gab es eine richtig schöne Brasse im perlenbesetzten Hochzeitskleid.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an die vielen Fänger des heutigen Tages. Vor allem @Waller Michel hat ja wohl richtig zugeschlagen, Petri dazu.
> Ich war heute auch am Wasser, und konnte einige Fische ohne Rute einfangen. Hatte wieder meine UW-Kamera an verschiedenen Spots im Einsatz.
> Unter anderem gab es eine richtig schöne Brasse im perlenbesetzten Hochzeitskleid.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346051
> Anhang anzeigen 346052
> Anhang anzeigen 346053


Vielen Dank @Wuemmehunter !
Dir ein Petri zum eingefangenem Bild !
Sehr schöne Aufnahmen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Finke20 schrieb:


> Hallo Michel, das ist nicht der DAV sondern der LAV und wir können mit dieser Angelberechtigung, einen Gewässerpool von *ca. 25.000 ha Gewässerfläche* beangeln und das für 52€ und Kinder zahlen ganze 8€ für diese Karte im Jahr.
> Aber trotzdem kann ich Andy verstehen, dass er keine genaue angaben zum Gewässer macht.
> Ich persönlich habe diesbezüglich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


Das ist mir schon klar 
Hab selbst längere Zeit im Osten gewohnt 
Das es jetzt LAV ist ist klar .
Ich meine halt das System des DAV ,im Sprachgebrauch ist es immer noch die DAV Karte .....Die Verbände sind schon länger zusammen gelegt worden, verfolgen aber noch unterschiedliche Systeme. Deshalb hatte ich DAV geschrieben 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri @Waller Michel , das läuft ja wie geschmiert!
> 
> @geomas
> In der Tat, da muss man ja durcheinander kommen.
> Vor allem kann ich die Eigenmarken Advanta/DV und die dazu gehörigen Läden nicht auseinander halten...
> 
> Heute war kurz Gelegenheit, weiter in die praktische Erprobung der hohen Kunst des Plumpsangelns einzudringen. Mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung, das Hündchen war dabei. Und hielt schließlich nix vom Unterstützen, stattdessen hat es die zwei Stunden auf der Decke verschlafen.
> Ich hatte eine Grundmontage draußen und eine Pose, diese hatte so viel Blei in der Nähe des Vorfachs, dass sie gerade so nicht abtrieb. An beiden Haken Frutti di Mare, genau genommen nur Shrimps - Muscheln halten nicht besonders gut und Tintenfisch ist nicht so lecker für Fische (unterstelle ich).
> Gefüttert wurde mit Hühnerpellets, fünf Euro für einen kleinen Sack! Es gab genau einen Biss und das war wie erwartet ein Satzkarpfen vom Vorjahr. Sonst nichts, kein Zupfen, keine Fehlbisse. Auch keine Barsche, dabei sollen die doch gut auf Shrimps beißen.
> 
> Im lokalen Fressnapf habe ich später die gut versteckten Maden, Dendros und Pinkies entdeckt. Ich kaufe fast jede Woche Hundefutter dort, seit Jahren. Dass die auch Angelköder haben, muss man zufällig selbst herausfinden... da hängt kein Schild und der Kühlschrank mit dem Miniregal (Schnur von Cormoran in drei Stärken und Karpfenfutter) ist mit Gerümpel zugebaut.


Das wurde von unterschiedlichen Leuten schon oft geschrieben das es dort Maden etc gibt! 
Frage mich nur warum bei uns nicht? 
Alles mögliche Lebendfutter für Reptilien, aber keine Maden etc .
Schade ,is bei mir um die Ecke! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an die vielen Fänger des heutigen Tages. Vor allem @Waller Michel hat ja wohl richtig zugeschlagen, Petri dazu.
> Ich war heute auch am Wasser, und konnte einige Fische ohne Rute einfangen. Hatte wieder meine UW-Kamera an verschiedenen Spots im Einsatz.
> Unter anderem gab es eine richtig schöne Brasse im perlenbesetzten Hochzeitskleid.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346051
> Anhang anzeigen 346052
> Anhang anzeigen 346053


Vielen Dank Wuemme für die schönen Aufnahmen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Zur Bubenzeit hätte es solche kompakten Gerätschaften nicht geben dürfen. Es hat ja schon gereicht, was wir alles mit den simplen Handschnüren angestellt haben. Etwas Schnur und ein Haken waren neben einem Taschenmesser immer am Männchen... und hätten solche Ruten und Rollen, die man nicht gleich meilenweit rattern hört, zu gut gepasst und wären vermutlich sehr, sehr vielen Forellen zum Verhängnis geworden.
> 
> ...heute wäre es ja so einfach und genial.
> 
> Es gibt kürzeste Buschruten, sogar die Teleruten mit den ganz kurzen Packmaßen sind so gut, dass sie tauglich wären.
> Lautlose Rollen mit quasi unsichtbaren Schnüren.
> Köder in allen nur erdenklichen Ausführungen.
> Tarnklamotten, Tarnnetze, ja sogar komplette Ghilliesuits, Ausrüstung in Camouflage.
> 
> Nur würde es einem auch mit Ende fünfzig keiner mehr als "Lausbuberei" durchgehen lassen. Aber schön wäre es schon noch einmal...!?



Schön geschrieben , Bruder in Geiste und Erleben!

Ich merke es, wenn ich mal richtig vogelschweifend-freie Zeit habe darüber zu sinnieren,
was man alles schon gemacht und erlebt hat.
Was heutzutage nicht mehr machbar, unmöglich, verloren erscheint.
Die leise Ahnung aus den Differenzen, wie es vor vielen Jahrhunderten dort gewesen sein muss.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - danke für die tollen Fotos! Der „Perlen-Brachsen” ist richtig schön. 
Aber sein Verwandter sieht etwas grimmig drein ;-)


----------



## geomas

So, vollkommen unerwartet fällt mein Sonntag-Morgen-Arbeits-Termin wegen des böigen Windes aus.
Also ab ans Wasser, Wind hin oder her. Vermutlich wieder zu Flüsschen x oder an die Oberwarnow.
Die superkurze Rute kommt mit, aber vermutlich werde ich mal Stellen antesten, wo man mit einer normalen kürzeren Quivertiprute fischen kann.


----------



## Mescalero

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das wurde von unterschiedlichen Leuten schon oft geschrieben das es dort Maden etc gibt!
> Frage mich nur warum bei uns nicht?
> Alles mögliche Lebendfutter für Reptilien, aber keine Maden etc .
> Schade ,is bei mir um die Ecke!
> 
> LG Michael


Versuch mal „hinter die Kulissen“ des Ladens zu schauen oder frag die unterbezahlten Leute, ich hätte das hier auch nicht für möglich gehalten. Die ganze Palette an Lebendfutter: Maden, große Maden, Pinkies, Tauwurm, Dendrobena, Mehlwürmer, Bienenmaden usw. Nicht unbedingt das allerfrischeste Zeug aber gute Preise, ein Pfandsystem für die Dosen und ich denke mir so, wenn die Nachfrage stimmt, passt es auch mit der Frische. Nicht sofort aber vielleicht in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Minimax

Auch mir steht morgen der Weg ans Wasser offen. Kostbare Zeit, und schon beginne ich Plan auf Plan und Vorhaben und Vorhaben aufeinander zu türmen, wie ein Hungriger die gesamte Speisekarte bestellt, und im Magen ist doch nur Platz für nen kleinen gemischten Salat. Und am Ende komm ich doch nicht rechtzeitig los, und dann ists doch nichts mit der schönen Angelei- und ich ärgere mich, zuhause klebengeblieben zu sein. Owei, es ist nicht so einfach, obwohl es einfach sein könnte.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben , Bruder in Geiste und Erleben!
> 
> Ich merke es, wenn ich mal richtig vogelschweifend-freie Zeit habe darüber zu sinnieren,
> was man alles schon gemacht und erlebt hat.
> Was heutzutage nicht mehr machbar, unmöglich, verloren erscheint.
> Die leise Ahnung aus den Differenzen, wie es vor vielen Jahrhunderten dort gewesen sein muss.


Tja... nicht nur der Mann, sondern auch alles andere hat seine eigene Zeit. Und da sind dann in der Tat gewisse Sachen einfach nicht mehr drin. Vor 50 Jahren haben wir, so man uns beim Schwarzfischen erwischt wurden, einfach eine Watschn eingefangen und dann war das erledigt. Zu Hause sagte man natürlich nichts, der Ärger wäre vorprogrammiert gewesen. Nicht wegen der Watschn, sondern weil man erwischt wurde, weil man was tat, was man eigentlich nicht tut.

Mit dem Steckerl im Dreck am Bach spielen geht ja noch als "komischer alter Mann" durch, aber das Schwarzfischen und Wildern verkneifen wir uns lieber besser, oder verschieben es auf eine virtuelle Ebene.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch mir steht morgen der Weg ans Wasser offen. Kostbare Zeit, und schon beginne ich Plan auf Plan und Vorhaben und Vorhaben aufeinander zu türmen, wie ein Hungriger die gesamte Speisekarte bestellt, und im Magen ist doch nur Platz für nen kleinen gemischten Salat. Und am Ende komm ich doch nicht rechtzeitig los, und dann ists doch nichts mit der schönen Angelei- und ich ärgere mich, zuhause klebengeblieben zu sein. Owei, es ist nicht so einfach, obwohl es einfach sein könnte.


Ottfried Fischer bemerkte mal, mit einem gnädigen Blick auf seinen damals sehr ansehnlichen Bauch: "Schwer is leicht wos!" In diesem Sinne, gib dem Leichtsinn eine Chance.


----------



## Waller Michel

Dann wünsche ich mal allen ,die morgen ans Wasser möchten ein herzliches Petri und drücke Euch die Daumen! 
In vielen Landesteilen soll morgen das Wetter ja nicht schlecht werden. ......

Macht euch paar schöne Stunden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch mir steht morgen der Weg ans Wasser offen. Kostbare Zeit, und schon beginne ich Plan auf Plan und Vorhaben und Vorhaben aufeinander zu türmen, wie ein Hungriger die gesamte Speisekarte bestellt, und im Magen ist doch nur Platz für nen kleinen gemischten Salat. Und am Ende komm ich doch nicht rechtzeitig los, und dann ists doch nichts mit der schönen Angelei- und ich ärgere mich, zuhause klebengeblieben zu sein. Owei, es ist nicht so einfach, obwohl es einfach sein könnte.


Du neigst anscheinend zu dem bekannten Japaner-Syndrom (ganz Europa, Gibraltar Nordkap Ural Sizilien Monaco in 10 Tagen),
wie es mich manchmal auch heftig befällt, besonders ausgehungert und mit sehnsüchtig erwarteten Angelurlaubstagen.
Dann muss ich gut durchatmen, das Mantra "Weniger ist mehr!" hervorkramen, und mich fragen was mir wirklich Spaß machen wird.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du neigst anscheinend zu dem bekannten Japaner-Syndrom



Ja, ich (EDIT) empfinde den Mangel an Höschenautomaten in der EU als zivilisatorisches Defizit.


----------



## geomas

^ vielleicht kann man in schweren Zeiten mit getragenen Masken substituieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an die vielen Fänger des heutigen Tages. Vor allem @Waller Michel hat ja wohl richtig zugeschlagen, Petri dazu.
> Ich war heute auch am Wasser, und konnte einige Fische ohne Rute einfangen. Hatte wieder meine UW-Kamera an verschiedenen Spots im Einsatz.
> Unter anderem gab es eine richtig schöne Brasse im perlenbesetzten Hochzeitskleid.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346051
> Anhang anzeigen 346052
> Anhang anzeigen 346053



Coole Bilder Stephan!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Andy wir können ja mal Michi  zu uns einladen .




Ich hab nichts dagegen, Finke. 

Michi ist ja reiselustig und fährst ständig irgendwo hin. Dann kann er auch hierher kommen......


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas
Danke für deine tollen Berichte vom Wasser, hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht deine Beiträge wie der Wümme in einem Jahrbuch zu verewigen?
Wäre doch schade um deine schönen Erlebnisse.


----------



## Papamopps

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde mit Gewässerpool besser.
> Ich kann ja auch im ganzen Bundesland angeln(fast überall) wo ich will.


Das wäre hier im Rheinland ja super. Einfach ein Traum.

Idyllische Gewässer habeb Wartelisten von 3 Jahren. 
Oder man findet erst gar nicht heraus, welcher Angelverein dshinter steht.


Also am Rhein angeln. Oder Verein.
Alle Seen sind eh in Vereinshand.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> Das wäre hier im Rheinland ja super. Einfach ein Traum.
> 
> Idyllische Gewässer habeb Wartelisten von 3 Jahren.
> Oder man findet erst gar nicht heraus, welcher Angelverein dshinter steht.
> 
> 
> Also am Rhein angeln. Oder Verein.
> Alle Seen sind eh in Vereinshand.




Ja ich finde das auch schade.
Da ist mir zuviel ICH-Denke dabei!
Wir sitzen hier alle im selben Boot und profitieren letzlich auch alle davon.


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @geomas
> Danke für deine tollen Berichte vom Wasser, hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht deine Beiträge wie der Wümme in einem Jahrbuch zu verewigen?
> Wäre doch schade um deine schönen Erlebnisse.




Danke! In diesem Jahr mache ich mir immerhin schon mal (schriftliche) Notizen. Vielleicht bastele ich mir daraus später ein Büchlein oder ne Broschüre.
Mir fehlts allerdings an den  Fähigkeiten von Stephan/Wümme, deshalb wird so ein Werk bestenfalls ne nette Erinnerung, aber kein „Jahrbuch”.

So, und jetzt gehts wieder ab zu einem der Flüsschen.


----------



## phirania

Wetter sieht gut aus.
Mal schauen ob es ans Wasser geht,oder nur eine Foto Gewässer Tour wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg @geomas .


----------



## geomas

Es läuft zäh an Flüsschen x, sehr zäh. Ein Döbelinchen, drei luette Plötz und zwo Güsterinos. Hmm, muss vielleicht doch zum anderen Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oh das klingt ja nicht so wie sonst bei dir.

Versuch macht kluch, Georg.
Vielleicht geht's woanders besser.


----------



## geomas

Edith: das mobile www läuft zäh, sehr zäh. ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das hab ich schonmal irgendwo gelesen....


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei mir läuft es auch zäh ,kein Vergleich zu Gestern! 
Bin gerade mal so entschneidert


----------



## geomas

Edit edit edit...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es auch zäh ,kein Vergleich zu Gestern!
> Bin gerade mal so entschneidert
> Anhang anzeigen 346101




Wenigstens bist du angeln Michi!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenigstens bist du angeln Michi!
> 
> Petri Heil!


Bin ich doch fast immer 
Aber Recht hast du, muss nicht immer beißen wie Verrückt, alleine das draußen sein zählt 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Hach, bei läufts ganz prima an dem weit entfernten Flüsschen, wobei, die Stelle an der ich jetzt von ist seltsamerweise Johnnielos. Macht nix, hatte heute herrliche Stunden in Wunderbarer Natur und nette Zielfische


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es auch zäh ,kein Vergleich zu Gestern!
> Bin gerade mal so entschneidert
> Anhang anzeigen 346101


Petri zum Augerot @Waller Michel , aber bitte beim nächsten mal dem Fischchen vorm Foto das Popöchen abwischen


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri meine Herren.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja an die Lahn. Da ich mich aber nicht entscheiden konnte an welchen Platz (direkt in Park / an den Sportplatz / an die Felder), habe ich mich heute morgen mal für 3h an den Hausweiher gesetzt. Futter mitgenommen und ab ins flache Nass. Es war doch sehr frisch und die Sonne kam nicht richtig durch. Erst ab 12:30 wurde es warm. Da war ich aber schon zuhause. 
Es gab einige handlange Augenrot, eine etwas grösere Güster und das wars. Zumindest das was ich an Land bekommen habe. Der zweite Fisch, keine Ahnung was es war, hatte meinen Haken zerbrochen. 
Dann gab es noch eine Situation.... Ich hatte 2 Ruten dabei. Eine mit Pose und eine mit Futterkorb. Als es im Flachen nicht mehr richtig lief, hab ich den Korb einfach mal "weit" raus geworfen. Damit ich immer wieder an die selbe Stelle komme, oder zumindest halbwegs, habe ich die Schnur an den Clip fest gemacht. Hatte das zuvor noch nie probiert. Ging auch sehr gut. Nach dem dritten Korb ließ ich die Montage liegen. Kurz drauf gib meine Pose an der anderen Rute unter -> Augenrot. Wärend ich den kleinen versorgte (ich saß dummerweiße mit dem Rücken richtung Wasser), riss auf einmal meine Rute von der Bank. Ich rum, rute geschnappt und wollte das Spiel beginnen -> ab! Am Schlaufenknoten gerissen.....  Grund, ich hatte kein bisschen eingekurbelt, so das die Schnur ohne Spiel fest war.... Das war der heftigste Biss den ich bis dato hatte. Gut, alle anderen waren auch sehr sehr zart, aber egal.
Naja, aus Fehlern lernt man. Das nächste mal auswerfen, einspannen und drei Drehungen machen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Männer ! Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages! 
Und Danke für eure Petris 
Sehr schöne Berichte habt Ihr wieder geschrieben, da freue ich mich jeden Tag drauf! 

Ich war heute auch wieder bei Uns am See aber sonderlich viel kann ich nicht berichten heute! 
Es ist viel zäher gelaufen wie Gestern! 
Das ist aber auch völlig okay, da wir dort Anfütterverbot haben! 
Insgesamt wurden es 3 Augenrot mittlerer Größe! 
Dafür war das Wetter heute recht angenehm und ich war zeitweise alleine am Wasser! 
Das ist ja auch mal schön !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Slappy!

Nächstes Mal wird es klappen. Man wächst an seinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, bei läufts ganz prima an dem weit entfernten Flüsschen, wobei, die Stelle an der ich jetzt von ist seltsamerweise Johnnielos. Macht nix, hatte heute herrliche Stunden in Wunderbarer Natur und nette Zielfische




Toll Mini und schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen.

Deim Bericht ist so ungewohnt kurz.
Kommt da noch mehr?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Edit edit edit...




Und was ist inzwischen bei @geomas los?
Ob er an Flüsschen Y mehr Erfolg hatte?


----------



## Finke20

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an alle die heute erfolge hatte.

Ich bin heute Nachmittag auch nochmal zu Fluss gefahren. Der Wind kam heute recht kräftig aus West. 







Leider hatte ich meine Maden und Caster im Kühlschrank vergessen . Dafür hatte ich Tauwürmer und Tostbrot dabei und einen Eimer mit einer Futtermischung von der Firma Trapper.Der Futterkorb wurde montiert und mit Futter gefüllt- Ein Tauwürm kam an den Haken. Die Bisskontrolle ist unter den heutigen Bedingungen mehr als schwierig. Einen verwertbaren biss gab es an dieser Montage nicht.
Also wurde die Stippe aus dem Auto geholt und mit Brotflocken  beködert und ein wenig angefüttert. Ja und siehe da die Plötzen fanden Geschmack an diesem Köder.






Aber auch mit der Kopfrute ist es bei dem Wird nicht so einfach gewesen. Doch es gab noch einige Fische.






Nach gut zwei Stunden ging es dann wieder nach Hause. Die erhofften Brassen gingen heute wieder nicht an den Haken, aber die Rotaugen entschädigen mich dafür .


----------



## Hering 58

Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an alle die heute erfolge hatte.
> 
> Ich bin heute Nachmittag auch nochmal zu Fluss gefahren. Der Wind kam heute recht kräftig aus West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider hatte ich meine Maden und Caster im Kühlschrank vergessen . Dafür hatte ich Tauwürmer und Tostbrot dabei und einen Eimer mit einer Futtermischung von der Firma Trapper.Der Futterkorb wurde montiert und mit Futter gefüllt- Ein Tauwürm kam an den Haken. Die Bisskontrolle ist unter den heutigen Bedingungen mehr als schwierig. Einen verwertbaren biss gab es an dieser Montage nicht.
> Also wurde die Stippe aus dem Auto geholt und mit Brotflocken  beködert und ein wenig angefüttert. Ja und siehe da die Plötzen fanden Geschmack an diesem Köder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber auch mit der Kopfrute ist es bei dem Wird nicht so einfach gewesen. Doch es gab noch einige Fische.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach gut zwei Stunden ging es dann wieder nach Hause. Die erhofften Brassen gingen heute wieder nicht an den Haken, aber die Rotaugen entschädigen mich dafür .




Toll Finke!
Petri Heil zu den Plötzen!  

HIer war auch so'n starker Wind dass ich gar nicht erst losgefahren bin.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Finke20 
Ein herzliches Petri zu deinen Rotaugen !
Sehr schöne Fotos! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Na denn mal Petri heil, an allen, die am Wasser waren. Ich war heute Abend auch noch mal kurz am Flüsschen, aber ohne Erfolg. 
Zwei Bisse versemmelt, und das wars auch schon. Kein weiterer Fischkontakt. Ist mir aber egal. Hauptsache mal wieder am Wasser gewesen, bevor die neue arbeitsreiche Woche startet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ach liebe Freunde, 
es war ganz herrlich heute. Ich hatte ja vor einigen Monden von meinen Plänen, ein sehr vielsprechendes Flüsschen weit Nordwestlich von mir gelegen, zu erforschen, und bereits einzwei erste, vielversprechende Expeditionen gestartet -das war glaub ich Ende Februar. 
Heute bin ich einem spontanen Entschluss folgend zu einem etwas stromaufwärts gelegenen Abschnitt gefahren. Dort fliesst das kleine Juwel an einer Kleinen Stadt entlang und bildet sozusagen die Grenze desselben, Ein bequemer Spazier/Radweg für die guten Bürger des Städchens folgt der Böschung des Flüsschens, das dort munter und wenig mehr als zwei drei Fuss tief über sauberen Sandboden und stellenweise Stein und Kies plätschert. Das Ufer wird von Erlen (!) und Weiden gesäumt, die ein reizvolles Licht und Schattenspiel entfalten, und man sieht bei vorsichtigem Vorgehen kleinere Johnnies, die sich an den aufsteigenden Eintagsfliegen laben. Überhaupt trägt das Flüsschen hier ganz klar den Charakter der unteren Forellenregion, hier mal eine Rausche mitten im Ort:

ACHTUNG: WER ES ERKENNT, BITTE NICHT SPOILERN- DENKT AN DIE LOKALEN ANGELKOLLEGEN!






Schön, oder? Jedenfalls pirschte/spazierte ich am Ufer entlang, um immer dann wenn eine "Lehrbuch" Döbelstelle kam, es mir auf dem Hosenboden aun der Böschung
bequem zu machen, und nach einzwei Handvoll zermatschten Tulip -Schleuder war nicht notwendig- ein Würfelchen an der Darent Valley mit leichter Bomb zu Wasser zu lassen- hier zum Beispiel. meine erste Angelstelle:





Wenn es jemals etwas wie einen Bilderbuch Chub-Haunt gab, dann doch wohl hier vor dem Gebüsch- das meinte auch ein wirklich schöner 40er, der freilich erst
dann gierig das Tulip nahm, als ich das Blei nahc 4-5 Minuten Wartezeit mit einem Ruck in Drift versetzte- Er biss also auf den bewegten Köder.

Und so gings weiter durch die traumhaft schöne Landschaft, und praktisch an jeder vielversprechenden Stelle kriegte ich Zupfer, Bisse und dann und wann hing auch mal einer ("Blitzreflex" Minimax, ihr kennt mein altes Leiden..). Die waren zwar klein, so um die dreissig, aber herrlich wars, in so schöner umgebung endlich mal wieder mehr als einen Fisch zu fangen, und vor allem zu sehen, das mein Auge für döbelhaltige Stellen wohl noch halbwegs und an fremdem Gewässer funktioniert.
Zwischen durch gabs eine nette Plötze, die auf ein Madenbündel biss, das ich testweise mal einliess, nachdem ein kleiner Johnnie mir den Swim auf Tulip aufgeräumt hatte, und ich eigentlich weiterziehen wollte-Das ist vielleicht der Nachteil an solchen "Bächen": Man muss nach jedem FIsch umziehen, zu eng sind die Verhältnisse, dass ein Drill oder auch nur ein scharfer Anhieb die ganze Schuppenschar nachhaltig spookt. Nur randlich mahce ich darauf aufmerksam, das auch an dieser Strecke
das Currytulip spontan funktioniert hat.

Ach, es war herrlich, und ihr wisst ja das ich besonders all die kleinen kreuchenden und fleuchenden Tierchen lieb, und so wurde ich nicht nur durch 4,5 Johnnies belohnt, sonder auch durch eine kleine schwimmende Ringelnatter, und -ich hab die Hände gefaltet vor Entzücken: Eine Echte Steinfliege, die es sich nach kurzem gaukeldem Flug auf meiner Mütze bequem machte! In unserer Region was ganz besonderes, fast so selten, wie eine Pferdefrau, die freundlich grüßt.

Der Fisch des Tages biss rabiat an dieser eigentlich unverdächtigen Stelle- aber sie war geringfügig tiefer:





Nach heftigem Biss und wirklich wütender Gegenwehr, die die Darent jedoch wunderbar parierte und trotz ihrer Kürze (die heute wieder sehr nützlich war) souverän die AUfgabe meisterte, konnte ich diesen wirklich prächtigen 48er (Natürlich, was sonst?) Burschen begrüßen:




Schaut mal, wie kraftvoll und gut entwickelt die Schwanzflosse ist, man sieht, das er an Strömung gewöhnt ist. Herrlicher Moment, als er kurz vorm Kescher im
im Wasser Stand, nicht ganz ausser Puste- Im Kescher hat er noch mal richtig aufgedreht, und alle Flossen verärgert gesträubt, die Rückenflosse wie eine Minihaifischflosse über Wasser, und unten ganz Scharlach, ein toller Fisch, ein listiger und entschlossener Gegner.

Ja, das war ein schöner Nachmittag am fremden Flüsschen. Anfahrt hin, Anfahrt her, ich bin verliebt und werde dort nun weiterforschen. Und zum Schluss
ist noch etwas passiert, das muss ich diskutieren und dass ragt in den Bereich des Anglerlateins und des Wunschdenkens hinein, 
darum schliesse ich den kurzen Bericht hier erstmal ab,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ganz toller Bericht @Minimax .    

So kennen wir dich.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax ein makelloser schöner Bericht, wie wir ihn von dir kennen. Hat Spaß gemacht, ihn zu lesen. Danke!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## vollek

Hallo
habe es heute auch mal ans Wasser geschafft. Hat Spaß gemacht. Alles auf Made


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja @Minimax 
Da schließe ich mich @Professor Tinca an ! Ein herzliches Petri und wie immer von Dir ein toller Bericht! 
Ist wirklich ein super schöner Döbel !

Das Flüsschen ; Nein ich kenne es nicht 
Ist wirklich richtig schön und wirkt sehr facettenreich !
Da hast du wirklich eine schöne Entdeckung gemacht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

vollek schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe es heute auch mal ans Wasser geschafft. Hat Spaß gemacht. Alles auf Made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346119
> Anhang anzeigen 346120
> Anhang anzeigen 346121
> Anhang anzeigen 346122
> Anhang anzeigen 346123
> Anhang anzeigen 346124



Dir auch ein herzliches Petri zur Palette an tollen Friedfischen ! Ein wirklich tolles Sortiment! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil auch an @vollek .

Tolle Fische hast du da gefangen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax Danke, jetzt weiss ich was mir die letzte Zeit fehlte.


----------



## Jason

@vollek dickes Petri in deine Richtung. Und eine schöne Schleie ist auch noch dabei. Saubere Arbeit. Erzähl und was über deine Angelmethode.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es auch zäh ,kein Vergleich zu Gestern!
> Bin gerade mal so entschneidert
> Anhang anzeigen 346101


Petri zum Fang


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang


Danke Dir vielmals 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an alle die heute erfolge hatte.
> 
> Ich bin heute Nachmittag auch nochmal zu Fluss gefahren. Der Wind kam heute recht kräftig aus West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider hatte ich meine Maden und Caster im Kühlschrank vergessen . Dafür hatte ich Tauwürmer und Tostbrot dabei und einen Eimer mit einer Futtermischung von der Firma Trapper.Der Futterkorb wurde montiert und mit Futter gefüllt- Ein Tauwürm kam an den Haken. Die Bisskontrolle ist unter den heutigen Bedingungen mehr als schwierig. Einen verwertbaren biss gab es an dieser Montage nicht.
> Also wurde die Stippe aus dem Auto geholt und mit Brotflocken  beködert und ein wenig angefüttert. Ja und siehe da die Plötzen fanden Geschmack an diesem Köder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber auch mit der Kopfrute ist es bei dem Wird nicht so einfach gewesen. Doch es gab noch einige Fische.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach gut zwei Stunden ging es dann wieder nach Hause. Die erhofften Brassen gingen heute wieder nicht an den Haken, aber die Rotaugen entschädigen mich dafür .


Auch dir ein dickes Petrl.


----------



## phirania

Ich habe es heute nicht mehr ans Wasser geschafft.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute nicht mehr ans Wasser geschafft.


Kalle, dann verschieb es auf morgen. Das Wetter soll gut werden. Falls du keine Lust auf deinen See hast, kannst du mir ja auf meinem Bau helfen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs,
für Euren freundlichen Zuspruch. Umso verlegener Bin ich einfach mit meinem Geblubber reingeplatzt zu sein, ohne den Fängern des Tages Gruss entboten zu haben, und so hole ich die wohlverdienten Petris für Mr. @Slappy -ein ähnlich quälender Abriss ereilte auch mich heute, dazu später mehr, @Finke für die schönen Plötzen- mir fallen in letzter Zeit tolle Berichte von Dir auf, vielen Dank dafür, @Waller Michel, auch wenns heut zäh lief, ich glaube DU hattest erst neulich ne Sternstunde: Nebenbei-ich kann nicht glauben, dass es ein einziges Gewässer zwischen Nordpol und Feuerland gibt, an dem Du  noch nicht warst, und natürlich ein ein Petri zum bunten Korb für @vollek und ein willkommen im Ükel. Und technisch gesehen, hat @geomas ja auch ein Petri verdient, aber wer weiss, welchen fängigen Schabernack unser Feinstgrundangler noch in der Zwischenzeit angestellt hat...
hg
Mini


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Umso verlegener Bin ich einfach mit meinem Geblubber reingeplatzt zu sein,


Jetzt bitte ich dich aber. Der Ükel ist frei.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## vollek

Jason schrieb:


> @vollek dickes Petri in deine Richtung. Und eine schöne Schleie ist auch noch dabei. Saubere Arbeit. Erzähl und was über deine Angelmethode.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke fürs Petri
ganz einfache Montage mit Feststellpose. Köder ein Caster und eine Made, nicht mal angefüttert.
Manchmal klappt es halt ohne viel Primborium.


----------



## Jason

vollek schrieb:


> Danke fürs Petri
> ganz einfache Montage mit Feststellpose. Köder ein Caster und eine Made, nicht mal angefüttert.
> Manchmal klappt es halt ohne viel Primborium.


Noch nicht mal angefüttert? Ja da schau her.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal angefüttert? Ja da schau her.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ah, Komissar Jason setzt seine speziellen Verhörtaktiken ein.
@vollek , Kollege Jason hat ne Menge Stress, und er kann etwas ruppig werden, wenn er keine Antworten erhält- ermacht auch nur seinen Job hier.
Aber keine Sorge, ich leg ein gutes Wort für Dich ein, und dem alten Minimax kannst Du es ruhig erzählen, wir sind doch Kumpels. Also: 
Wie war es denn nun mit dem Anfüttern?


----------



## Jason

@Minimax so gefällst du mir. Du kannst einen echt aufheitern bei all den Stress, den ich habe. Schon dich wieder öfter zu lesen.    

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Sehr schöne Berichte, Bilder und fische habt ihr mal wieder geliefert! Vielen Dank dafür! 
Besonders an @Finke20 ,@vollek und Minimax!
Und was gibt es denn nun, werter Kollege @Minimax , das in den Bereich des Anglerlateins ragt und das du noch diskutieren musst?
Ich bin gespannt!
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> @Minimax so gefällst du mir. Du kannst einen echt aufheitern bei all den Stress, den ich habe. Schon dich wieder öfter zu lesen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke mein Lieber, aber ich kann nicht für Konstanz garantieren.
Oh, ich wollte ja noch einen spekulativen Nachtrag zum Bericht liefern. @daci7 
Also, auf dem Rückweg, dachte ich mir,  ich kann ja noch mal in aller Unschuld bei dem ersten Swim anklopfen (zweites Photo im Bericht, das mit dem tollen Gebüsch), da hatte ich sehr reichhaltig Tulip und Maden verteilt, und vielleicht hat sich die Lage nach 2 Stunden wieder etwas beruhigt.
Und ja, der Plan ging auf- Einfach einen Tulipwürfel in die Rinne neben dem Gebüsch gelegt, war ja schon gut vorgefüttert, und nach ja, was, einer oder drei Minuten  gabs einzwei Klopfer und einen Bieger an der Spitze- ganz Bilderbuch, und wie im Bilderbuch konnte ich durch einfaches Aufnehmen die Verbindung zum FIsch herstellen.
Und dann wurds für wenige Sekunden, denn so lang hats gedauert komisch. Gleich vorweg: Ich bin noch nicht im Über 50Club der Dobeljungs hier, aber ich behaupte einfach mal ich weiss, was ein Johnnie so macht, wo er steht und wie er sich verhält wenn ihn der Haken piekst.

Jedenfalls war ein Fisch am Telefon, und sofort ging die Darent, die kein zartes Pflänzchen ist, auf 90 Grad, macht zu und die Bremse kickt rein. Ich hab noch nie so eine Starken Fisch (also Döbel) am Band gehabt. Und normalerweise versuchen die Jungs dann, dicht unters Ufer und ins Geaäst zu entkommen, und nehmen mal durch ihr Bohren und ihre kurzen Kopfstösse mal nen Meter oder Zwie. DIeser Fisch hat einfach kontinuierlich in Grader Linie stromab Schnur genommen (Die Bremse war noch von 48er von vorhin eingestellt, der hat nur mal kurz vorm Kescher den Clicker engagiert)- rrrrrrrrrrsssssss..... und dann kam das schreckliche, "Pling", wir alle kennen es,
ich hab zum Glück noch ein halblautes "Neeien" statt eines bösen Wortes in die Natur gesetzt- und da war der Spuk vorbei: Schnurbruch.
Das Fragliche Wesen hat einfach die Rute gelockt, und 8, 12 Meter wie ein Zug schnurgerade flussab gestampft, anstatt sich wie ein braver Döbel an Ufern und Deckung zu orientieren. Umd Meine Rute und die Bremse waren ihm egal.
Also entweder habe ich kurzzeitig mit meinem Ticket in den U50er Döbelclub Kontakt gehabt- aber dann müssten sich die wirklich grossen Jungs ganz anders verhalten, als die Johnnies, wie ich sie bis 49kenne, oder ich hatte einen Karpfen in einem 60cm tiefen schnellen Bach mit Kiesgrund am Band.

Ich habe verschiedene Theorien, werde sie aber natürlich nur andeuten. Ich muss da wieder hin.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke für den grandiosen Bericht, lieber @Minimax  und natürlich ein kräftiges Petri zu den Zielfischen (und dem schönen Plötz). 
Sieht sehr gut aus, das „neue Flüsschen”. 

Ist natürlich schade um den „Dampferfisch” - hoffentlich erwischst Du den Burschen in einem weiteren Ansitz!



@Finke20 - Petri zu den hart erstippten Plötz und danke für Deine Reportage.

@vollek  - Petri heil auch Dir zu Deiner bunt gemischten Strecke!


----------



## phirania

phirania schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute nicht mehr ans Wasser geschafft.


9 vhi789


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Kalle, dann verschieb es auf morgen. Das Wetter soll gut werden. Falls du keine Lust auf deinen See hast, kannst du mir ja auf meinem Bau helfen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn ich gesundheitlich könnte gerne. 
Komme ja vom Bau...


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn ich gesundheitlich könnte gerne.
> Komme ja vom Bau...


Das glaube ich dir.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Bin etwas müde und erschöpft, also ne Kurzfassung:
bin zum Flüsschen X mit der neuen superkurzen Rute und ner 3m-Bomb-Rute. Ansonsten alles wie gehabt.
Es war angenehm warm, der Wind war kein Problem, es blieb trocken. Anfangs schien die Sonne kräftig aus Flüsschen x und ich konnte erstmals in diesem Gewässer eine „Schule” (Begriff???) Döbel im Wasser pendeln sehen. Aber alle so zwischen 20 und maximal 30cm, dazu ein paar Plötz und mutmaßliche Güstern. Auch einen Stachelritter bekam ich zu Gesicht, der lütte Flußbarsch verfolgte neugierig das DS-Blei beim Einholen.

Ich war zunächst an einem Flußabschnitt mit teilweise extrem steilen Hängen und heute hab ich mir die heißesten Kletterpartien erspart.
Stattdessen gemütlich auf einem schräg gewachsenen Baum „angesessen”.






Sehr bequem, leider tat sich hier nicht viel. Ich erinnere es nicht genau, es gab hier wohl einen Plötz und zwei Güstern oder so.





Eisvogel, Kleiber und Rotmilan sah ich heute nicht, dafür dieses zarte Wesen.
Weiß jemand, um was es sich hierbei handelt?
(edit: vermutlich eine männliche Gebänderte Prachtlibelle)







Ich bin am Flüsschen x auf und ab, war noch an Stellen, die mir gänzlich unbekannt waren, aber es gab nur Plötz und Güstern von bestenfalls gut 20cm.

Also weiter zu Flüsschen y - hier habe ich nur bereits bekannte Stellen angetestet. Der „beste Fisch” stieg aus - ich tippe auf ne ordentliche Güster oder nen mittleren Brassen von der Form her. Etliche kleine Güstern und Plötz wollten Brot, aber keinen Mais. Rätselhaft. Ein Döbel von gut 25cm ließ sich noch blicken und ein minimal kürzerer schön gefärbter Plötz.

Das Anschleichen an die Swims hat ganz gut funktioniert, aber irgendwie hab ich an wirklich jeder verheißungsvollen Stelle beim „Ablegen” der Sachen Lärm gemacht. War ein schöner Angelnachmittag und -abend, das nächste Mal klappts dann bestimmt auch wieder mit nem kräftigeren Fisch.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @geomas , danke für den Bericht und die wirklich schönen Photos- und Petri, gute Besserung für die Erschöpfung!


geomas schrieb:


> *Weiß jemand, um was es sich hierbei handelt?*



Nun, nach meinem Dafürhalten dürfte es sich bei der fraglichen Kreatur um eine sogenannte "Libelle" handeln, ein kleines räuberisches Fluginsekt.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für den sachdienlichen Hinweis, lieber Minimax!

Ansonsten konnte ich noch Schwarzspechte, Karniggel, Rehe, diverse Enten, Meisen und anderes Getier wie die erst neugierige und dann glücklich-satte Brandmaus bewundern.
Und Lämmer, die sich zwischen frischem Gras und Mutterns Milch entscheiden mußten.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax , mein Freund, das mit dem U-Boot kann ich dir zu gut nachfühlen. An der Rur habe ich einen vergleichbaren Kollegen nicht gesehen.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke mein Lieber, aber ich kann nicht für Konstanz garantieren.
> Oh, ich wollte ja noch einen spekulativen Nachtrag zum Bericht liefern. @daci7
> Also, auf dem Rückweg, dachte ich mir,  ich kann ja noch mal in aller Unschuld bei dem ersten Swim anklopfen (zweites Photo im Bericht, das mit dem tollen Gebüsch), da hatte ich sehr reichhaltig Tulip und Maden verteilt, und vielleicht hat sich die Lage nach 2 Stunden wieder etwas beruhigt.
> Und ja, der Plan ging auf- Einfach einen Tulipwürfel in die Rinne neben dem Gebüsch gelegt, war ja schon gut vorgefüttert, und nach ja, was, einer oder drei Minuten  gabs einzwei Klopfer und einen Bieger an der Spitze- ganz Bilderbuch, und wie im Bilderbuch konnte ich durch einfaches Aufnehmen die Verbindung zum FIsch herstellen.
> Und dann wurds für wenige Sekunden, denn so lang hats gedauert komisch. Gleich vorweg: Ich bin noch nicht im Über 50Club der Dobeljungs hier, aber ich behaupte einfach mal ich weiss, was ein Johnnie so macht, wo er steht und wie er sich verhält wenn ihn der Haken piekst.
> 
> Jedenfalls war ein Fisch am Telefon, und sofort ging die Darent, die kein zartes Pflänzchen ist, auf 90 Grad, macht zu und die Bremse kickt rein. Ich hab noch nie so eine Starken Fisch (also Döbel) am Band gehabt. Und normalerweise versuchen die Jungs dann, dicht unters Ufer und ins Geaäst zu entkommen, und nehmen mal durch ihr Bohren und ihre kurzen Kopfstösse mal nen Meter oder Zwie. DIeser Fisch hat einfach kontinuierlich in Grader Linie stromab Schnur genommen (Die Bremse war noch von 48er von vorhin eingestellt, der hat nur mal kurz vorm Kescher den Clicker engagiert)- rrrrrrrrrrsssssss..... und dann kam das schreckliche, "Pling", wir alle kennen es,
> ich hab zum Glück noch ein halblautes "Neeien" statt eines bösen Wortes in die Natur gesetzt- und da war der Spuk vorbei: Schnurbruch.
> Das Fragliche Wesen hat einfach die Rute gelockt, und 8, 12 Meter wie ein Zug schnurgerade flussab gestampft, anstatt sich wie ein braver Döbel an Ufern und Deckung zu orientieren. Umd Meine Rute und die Bremse waren ihm egal.
> Also entweder habe ich kurzzeitig mit meinem Ticket in den U50er Döbelclub Kontakt gehabt- aber dann müssten sich die wirklich grossen Jungs ganz anders verhalten, als die Johnnies, wie ich sie bis 49kenne, oder ich hatte einen Karpfen in einem 60cm tiefen schnellen Bach mit Kiesgrund am Band.
> 
> Ich habe verschiedene Theorien, werde sie aber natürlich nur andeuten. Ich muss da wieder hin.
> hg
> Minimax


Wie siehts denn mit Barben aus in dem Flüsschen?
Das könnten noch so Kandidaten für die Kategorie "Dampflok" bei so niedrigem Wasser sein. Und, rein optisch gesehen, würden die gut ins Bild passen.
Groetjes


----------



## Mescalero

Was für tolle Berichte, Fotos, Fische! Ein kräftiges Petri in die Runde! So fängt die Woche gut an.

Leider war ich Sa. zum Grillen bei Freunden eingeladen und hinterhältigerweise war das nur ein Vorwand für eine ausschweifende, mehrstündige Verkostung zahlloser selbstgemachter Spirituosen. Am Sonntagmorgen gegen Elf brauchte ich dann eine AU-Bescheinigung und konnte den geplanten Angelausflug knicken.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke mein Lieber, aber ich kann nicht für Konstanz garantieren.
> Oh, ich wollte ja noch einen spekulativen Nachtrag zum Bericht liefern. @daci7
> Also, auf dem Rückweg, dachte ich mir,  ich kann ja noch mal in aller Unschuld bei dem ersten Swim anklopfen (zweites Photo im Bericht, das mit dem tollen Gebüsch), da hatte ich sehr reichhaltig Tulip und Maden verteilt, und vielleicht hat sich die Lage nach 2 Stunden wieder etwas beruhigt.
> Und ja, der Plan ging auf- Einfach einen Tulipwürfel in die Rinne neben dem Gebüsch gelegt, war ja schon gut vorgefüttert, und nach ja, was, einer oder drei Minuten  gabs einzwei Klopfer und einen Bieger an der Spitze- ganz Bilderbuch, und wie im Bilderbuch konnte ich durch einfaches Aufnehmen die Verbindung zum FIsch herstellen.
> Und dann wurds für wenige Sekunden, denn so lang hats gedauert komisch. Gleich vorweg: Ich bin noch nicht im Über 50Club der Dobeljungs hier, aber ich behaupte einfach mal ich weiss, was ein Johnnie so macht, wo er steht und wie er sich verhält wenn ihn der Haken piekst.
> 
> Jedenfalls war ein Fisch am Telefon, und sofort ging die Darent, die kein zartes Pflänzchen ist, auf 90 Grad, macht zu und die Bremse kickt rein. Ich hab noch nie so eine Starken Fisch (also Döbel) am Band gehabt. Und normalerweise versuchen die Jungs dann, dicht unters Ufer und ins Geaäst zu entkommen, und nehmen mal durch ihr Bohren und ihre kurzen Kopfstösse mal nen Meter oder Zwie. DIeser Fisch hat einfach kontinuierlich in Grader Linie stromab Schnur genommen (Die Bremse war noch von 48er von vorhin eingestellt, der hat nur mal kurz vorm Kescher den Clicker engagiert)- rrrrrrrrrrsssssss..... und dann kam das schreckliche, "Pling", wir alle kennen es,
> ich hab zum Glück noch ein halblautes "Neeien" statt eines bösen Wortes in die Natur gesetzt- und da war der Spuk vorbei: Schnurbruch.
> Das Fragliche Wesen hat einfach die Rute gelockt, und 8, 12 Meter wie ein Zug schnurgerade flussab gestampft, anstatt sich wie ein braver Döbel an Ufern und Deckung zu orientieren. Umd Meine Rute und die Bremse waren ihm egal.
> Also entweder habe ich kurzzeitig mit meinem Ticket in den U50er Döbelclub Kontakt gehabt- aber dann müssten sich die wirklich grossen Jungs ganz anders verhalten, als die Johnnies, wie ich sie bis 49kenne, oder ich hatte einen Karpfen in einem 60cm tiefen schnellen Bach mit Kiesgrund am Band.
> 
> Ich habe verschiedene Theorien, werde sie aber natürlich nur andeuten. Ich muss da wieder hin.
> hg
> Minimax


Oh man. Das ist so ärgerlich wenn das passiert....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Berichte @Minimax  und @geomas !

Petri Heil euch beiden!

Zu Minis Fisch fällt mir ein dass ich genau so ein Erlebnis an meinem Flüsschen auch schon hatte dieses Jahr.
Einfach stur 10, 12 oder mehr Meter stromab gerauscht, ohne dass Bremse oder Rutenpower Wirkung zeigten und dann *patsch* Hakenknoten gerissen(seitdem nehme ich andere Vorfachschnur!).
Ich grübel bis heute noch was das gewesen ist. Dem Gefühl nach ein großer Döbel aber eben mit komischem Verhalten.
Barbe und Karpfen kommen bei mir nicht in Frage.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Berichte @Minimax  und @geomas !
> 
> Petri Heil euch beiden!
> 
> Zu Minis Fisch fällt mir ein dass ich genau so ein Erlebnis an meinem Flüsschen auch schon hatte dieses Jahr.
> Einfach stur 10, 12 oder mehr Meter stromab gerauscht, ohne dass Bremse oder Rutenpower Wirkung zeigten und dann *patsch* Hakenknoten gerissen(seitdem nehme ich andere Vorfachschnur!).
> Ich grübel bis heute noch was das gewesen ist. Dem Gefühl nach ein großer Döbel aber eben mit komischem Verhalten.
> Barbe und Karpfen kommen bei mir nicht in Frage.


Guten Morgen liebe Angelkameraden !

@Professor Tinca 
Könnte es eine große Brasse gewesen sein? 
Rein nur so aus dem Bauch raus? 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Angelkameraden !
> 
> @Professor Tinca
> Könnte es eine große Brasse gewesen sein?
> Rein nur so aus dem Bauch raus?
> 
> LG Michael



Nein!
Da gibt es keine und soviel Kraft/Geschwindigkeit haben die auch nicht.
Das hat sich shcon wie n Döbel angefühlt. Bei Mini wohl auch denke ich mal.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein!
> Da gibt es keine und soviel Kraft/Geschwindigkeit haben die auch nicht.
> Das hat sich shcon wie n Döbel angefühlt. Bei Mini wohl auch denke ich mal.


Das wird vom Gewässertyp her schon so sein! 
Allerdings so in Rhein oder Main wo es richtige Klodeckel gibt 
Haben die teilweise schon recht gut Power 
Die richtig großen beissen dort oft in der Nacht. ...
Da hatte ich schon paar mal auf Karpfen getippt anfänglich und dann wars doch ne richtig große Brasse ......die haben auch oft das Sie zuerst mal einen Sprint von 10 oder 15 Meter auf das Paket legen. .....

LG Michael


----------



## Vilacasawenders

Guten Morgen 
So heute ist es endlich so weit es geht nach Duisburg an den Rhein, eigentlich war nur geplant etwas abzuholen aber wir können es verbinden mit 2 tage angeln. 
Daher meine Frage Raum Duisburg kennt sich dort Jemand aus bezüglich barben angeln? 
Wo ich den Schein für den Rhein bekomme? 
Und eventuelle spots für nen ansitz? 
In 3-3,5 Std sind wir ca da 
Ganz großes Dankeschön schon mal


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das glaub ich dir gern, Michi.
Da haben die Brachsen ja noch die starke Strömung und ihre Hochrückigkeit als Segel zur Unterstützung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir gern, Michi.
> Da haben die Brachsen ja noch die starke Strömung und ihre Hochrückigkeit als Segel zur Unterstützung.


Also da kann ich dir zB von einem kleinen Flüsschen berichten der in den Main mündet ....vom Gewässertyp Barbenregion ....im Unterlauf ,stehen dort trotz mäßiger Strömung immer wieder so einige Bressen obwohl es nicht das Typische Gewässer ist für solche Fische .Auch hier in der Oker gibt es einige davon ,wenn ich bisher auch noch keine richtig dicke Brocken hatte .

Den Bildern nach zu urteilen vom Fluss " Flüsschen "   hätte ich da auf jeden Fall auf Brassen getippt 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Vilacasawenders schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> So heute ist es endlich so weit es geht nach Duisburg an den Rhein, eigentlich war nur geplant etwas abzuholen aber wir können es verbinden mit 2 tage angeln.
> Daher meine Frage Raum Duisburg kennt sich dort Jemand aus bezüglich barben angeln?
> Wo ich den Schein für den Rhein bekomme?
> Und eventuelle spots für nen ansitz?
> In 3-3,5 Std sind wir ca da
> Ganz großes Dankeschön schon mal


Vielleicht kann Dir @rhinefisher da weiterhelfen? 
Der ist dort ansässig am Rhein. 

LG


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, auch von mir noch die besten Wünsche zu Euren gestrigen Angelausflügen, die wieder ebenso reich an Eindrücken, wie an Fisch waren. Drei Posts, die mich besonders beeindruckt haben waren der von unserem neuen Ükel (herzlich willkommen in unserer Runde!) @vollek, ein wirklich hübscher Strauss, den Du Dir da zusammengeangelt hast, und die beiden Berichte von @Minimax und @geomas! Die Gewässer, die Ihr Euch gewählt habt, sind wirklich der Traum eines Kleinflussanglers. Die Libelle, die Du da fotografieren konntest war eine gebänderte Prachtlibelle, Georg. Libellen sind sehr dankbare Fotomotive, hauen nicht gleich ab, nur wenn mal ein Objektiv auf sie gerichtet ist. Habe in meiner Fotodatenbank auch diverseste Libellen. Also Jungs, herzlichen Dank für die spannenden und toll illustrierten Berichte. 
Ich hatte mich an diesem, ersten Urlaubswochenende nicht so dolle gefühlt und daher aufs Angeln verzichtet. Ein paar spannende, bislang von mir unbefischte Swims, habe ich dennoch in Augenschein genommen und werde sicherlich in den kommenden zwei Woche, die eine oder andere neue Angelstelle mal besuchen. Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## Andal

Nochmal zu @Minimax U-Boot.........

So ein Brassen im Fluss, wenn er mal über einen halben Meter hat, kann durchaus einen Sprint hinlegen, der sich sehen lassen kann. Fluss-Brassen darf man auch so nicht unterschätzen!


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke mein Lieber, aber ich kann nicht für Konstanz garantieren.
> Oh, ich wollte ja noch einen spekulativen Nachtrag zum Bericht liefern. @daci7
> Also, auf dem Rückweg, dachte ich mir,  ich kann ja noch mal in aller Unschuld bei dem ersten Swim anklopfen (zweites Photo im Bericht, das mit dem tollen Gebüsch), da hatte ich sehr reichhaltig Tulip und Maden verteilt, und vielleicht hat sich die Lage nach 2 Stunden wieder etwas beruhigt.
> Und ja, der Plan ging auf- Einfach einen Tulipwürfel in die Rinne neben dem Gebüsch gelegt, war ja schon gut vorgefüttert, und nach ja, was, einer oder drei Minuten  gabs einzwei Klopfer und einen Bieger an der Spitze- ganz Bilderbuch, und wie im Bilderbuch konnte ich durch einfaches Aufnehmen die Verbindung zum FIsch herstellen.
> Und dann wurds für wenige Sekunden, denn so lang hats gedauert komisch. Gleich vorweg: Ich bin noch nicht im Über 50Club der Dobeljungs hier, aber ich behaupte einfach mal ich weiss, was ein Johnnie so macht, wo er steht und wie er sich verhält wenn ihn der Haken piekst.
> 
> Jedenfalls war ein Fisch am Telefon, und sofort ging die Darent, die kein zartes Pflänzchen ist, auf 90 Grad, macht zu und die Bremse kickt rein. Ich hab noch nie so eine Starken Fisch (also Döbel) am Band gehabt. Und normalerweise versuchen die Jungs dann, dicht unters Ufer und ins Geaäst zu entkommen, und nehmen mal durch ihr Bohren und ihre kurzen Kopfstösse mal nen Meter oder Zwie. DIeser Fisch hat einfach kontinuierlich in Grader Linie stromab Schnur genommen (Die Bremse war noch von 48er von vorhin eingestellt, der hat nur mal kurz vorm Kescher den Clicker engagiert)- rrrrrrrrrrsssssss..... und dann kam das schreckliche, "Pling", wir alle kennen es,
> ich hab zum Glück noch ein halblautes "Neeien" statt eines bösen Wortes in die Natur gesetzt- und da war der Spuk vorbei: Schnurbruch.
> Das Fragliche Wesen hat einfach die Rute gelockt, und 8, 12 Meter wie ein Zug schnurgerade flussab gestampft, anstatt sich wie ein braver Döbel an Ufern und Deckung zu orientieren. Umd Meine Rute und die Bremse waren ihm egal.
> Also entweder habe ich kurzzeitig mit meinem Ticket in den U50er Döbelclub Kontakt gehabt- aber dann müssten sich die wirklich grossen Jungs ganz anders verhalten, als die Johnnies, wie ich sie bis 49kenne, oder ich hatte einen Karpfen in einem 60cm tiefen schnellen Bach mit Kiesgrund am Band.
> 
> Ich habe verschiedene Theorien, werde sie aber natürlich nur andeuten. Ich muss da wieder hin.
> hg
> Minimax


Hallo Minimax,

die von dir beschriebene Flucht spricht nach meiner Erfahrung ziemlich deutlich für eine Barbe...


----------



## Andal

Auf jeden Fall ist es Grund genug, den Platz wenigstens noch einmal aufzusuchen. Offen Rechnungen sind zu begleichen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich tippe, unser Minimax hat was Raubfischmässiges am Haken gehabt, Schnabeldöbel wäre meine Vermutung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also da kann ich dir zB von einem kleinen Flüsschen berichten der in den Main mündet ....vom Gewässertyp Barbenregion ....im Unterlauf ,stehen dort trotz mäßiger Strömung immer wieder so einige Bressen obwohl es nicht das Typische Gewässer ist für solche Fische .Auch hier in der Oker gibt es einige davon ,wenn ich bisher auch noch keine richtig dicke Brocken hatte .
> 
> Den Bildern nach zu urteilen vom Fluss " Flüsschen "   hätte ich da auf jeden Fall auf Brassen getippt
> 
> LG Michael




Da gibt es leider keine.


----------



## phirania

vollek schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe es heute auch mal ans Wasser geschafft. Hat Spaß gemacht. Alles auf Made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346119
> Anhang anzeigen 346120
> Anhang anzeigen 346121
> Anhang anzeigen 346122
> Anhang anzeigen 346123
> Anhang anzeigen 346124


dickes Petri


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Bin etwas müde und erschöpft, also ne Kurzfassung:
> bin zum Flüsschen X mit der neuen superkurzen Rute und ner 3m-Bomb-Rute. Ansonsten alles wie gehabt.
> Es war angenehm warm, der Wind war kein Problem, es blieb trocken. Anfangs schien die Sonne kräftig aus Flüsschen x und ich konnte erstmals in diesem Gewässer eine „Schule” (Begriff???) Döbel im Wasser pendeln sehen. Aber alle so zwischen 20 und maximal 30cm, dazu ein paar Plötz und mutmaßliche Güstern. Auch einen Stachelritter bekam ich zu Gesicht, der lütte Flußbarsch verfolgte neugierig das DS-Blei beim Einholen.
> 
> Ich war zunächst an einem Flußabschnitt mit teilweise extrem steilen Hängen und heute hab ich mir die heißesten Kletterpartien erspart.
> Stattdessen gemütlich auf einem schräg gewachsenen Baum „angesessen”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr bequem, leider tat sich hier nicht viel. Ich erinnere es nicht genau, es gab hier wohl einen Plötz und zwei Güstern oder so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eisvogel, Kleiber und Rotmilan sah ich heute nicht, dafür dieses zarte Wesen.
> Weiß jemand, um was es sich hierbei handelt?
> (edit: vermutlich eine männliche Gebänderte Prachtlibelle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin am Flüsschen x auf und ab, war noch an Stellen, die mir gänzlich unbekannt waren, aber es gab nur Plötz und Güstern von bestenfalls gut 20cm.
> 
> Also weiter zu Flüsschen y - hier habe ich nur bereits bekannte Stellen angetestet. Der „beste Fisch” stieg aus - ich tippe auf ne ordentliche Güster oder nen mittleren Brassen von der Form her. Etliche kleine Güstern und Plötz wollten Brot, aber keinen Mais. Rätselhaft. Ein Döbel von gut 25cm ließ sich noch blicken und ein minimal kürzerer schön gefärbter Plötz.
> 
> Das Anschleichen an die Swims hat ganz gut funktioniert, aber irgendwie hab ich an wirklich jeder verheißungsvollen Stelle beim „Ablegen” der Sachen Lärm gemacht. War ein schöner Angelnachmittag und -abend, das nächste Mal klappts dann bestimmt auch wieder mit nem kräftigeren Fisch.


Wunderschöne Aufnahmen.
Natur Pur
Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man sich selber beschenkt, dann weiss man, dass es gut wird! 

Savage Gear MPP2 Spin 274 cm, 5-20 gr. WG... freu****! 

Leicht, blitzsauber verarbeitet, alle 11+1 Seaguide Ringe messerscharf in einer Flucht, nix verbogen, mit der Daiwa Legalis 2500 sowas von perfekt balanciert. Das wird eine echte Waffe für Döbel, Forellen und alles was hergehen mag. Richtig schnelle Spitze - das wird mehr, als "nur" eine leichte Spinnrute.


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man sich selber beschenkt, dann weiss man, dass es gut wird!
> 
> Savage Gear MPP2 Spin 274 cm, 5-20 gr. WG... freu****!
> 
> Leicht, blitzsauber verarbeitet, alle 11+1 Seaguide Ringe messerscharf in einer Flucht, nix verbogen, mit der Daiwa Legalis 2500 sowas von perfekt balanciert. Das wird eine echte Waffe für Döbel, Forellen und alles was hergehen mag. Richtig schnelle Spitze - das wird mehr, als "nur" eine leichte Spinnrute.



Andal hast du wieder gesündigt.?
Bist du dem Kaufrausch verfallen.?


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Andal hast du wieder gesündigt.?
> Bist du dem Kaufrausch verfallen.?


Nur die saisonalen Ergänzungen. Du weisst ja, ich reite die leicht & wenig Welle.


----------



## Racklinger

Soooo auch von mir wieder ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.
Am Samstag ging es wieder an die Donau, diesmal ans andere Ende der Gewässerstrecke an die Fahrrinne. Dass Wetter passte, auch wenn ein leichter Ost-Wind ging. Der verheißt ja meinstens nichts gutes. 








Und so war es dann leider auch, trotz aller Bemühungen blieb ich Schneider. Egal ob Made, Wurm, Mais oder Weizen, egal ob auf 20 m, 45 m oder 60 m, alles wurde verschmäht. Zweimal hatte es an der Rutenspitze gezuckt, aber die Anhiebe gingen ins leere, es hätten genausogut Schnurschwimmer sein können. Zwischendurch hatte ich noch eine Zweitrute ausgelegt um zwei Entfernungen gleichzeitig abdecken zu können aber nein, es sollte nicht sein. Als wäre der Bereich leergefegt. Mein Angelguide konnte auf 70 m noch 3 Rotaugen verhaften, aber er meinte auch das wären Einzelfische auf der Durchreise. 
Nicht mal die obligatorischen Grundeln haben sich gezeigt. Wahrscheinlich waren wir einfach zu spät drann für diesen Bereich, hier beisst es in der kalten Jahreszeit besser. 
Aber egal, ich konnte die Natur genießen und Kraft tanken (Und an meiner Wurftechnik arbeiten ). Nächstes Mal geht's aber wieder ans Altwasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kommt der Wind aus Osten, wird der Haken rosten.......

Dann eben bei nächsten Mal, Racki.


----------



## Jason

Oh, ihr seit ja gnädig zu mir. Heute Abend muss ich gar nicht so viel nachlesen. Kommt selten vor im Ükel. 
Tja @daci7 hat nicht sein sollen sein. Nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag. So sagt es immer mein Freund Addi. Wir sind schon alle mal mit leeren Händen nach Hause gegangen. Aber schöne Bilder von der Donau zeigst du uns.   
Vielleicht schaffe ich es am VATERTAG ans Wasser. Soll mir gegönnt sein. Ich habe ja einen Bengel der leider bald auszieht.
Irgendwann musste es ja mal so kommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen ... ich hätte echt gern Bilder von der Donau geschickt und noch lieber wäre ich am Wasser gewesen, aber das war wohl @Racklinger


----------



## Jason

Oh, Mist. War wohl die falsche Richtung. @Racklinger tolle Bilder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, immer wenn man es auf Großes abgesehen hat, dann beißen die Nanoplötzen. Und heute, wo ich zwei, drei Stück gebrauchen könnte, da wollen die Lütten einfach nicht. Mein Plan für heute war Hechtangeln, der kleinste „Köderfisch“, den ich bislang erbeuten konnte, war ne 34er Güster.  Zum Glück hab ich noch Tauwürmer dabei, dann kann ich wenigstens auf Aal angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hoffentlich klappt das besser, Stephan.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tikey0815

Will ich hier mal ein wenig die Seiten füllen   
Plane ja gerade einen Ausflug an die Küste und da spricht mich meine Frau gerade an, ob ich denn für den Ausflug noch Tacklebedarf hätte und nicht morgen mal loswolle  hrhr ich werd verrückt


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Will ich hier mal ein wenig die Seiten füllen
> Plane ja gerade einen Ausflug an die Küste und da spricht mich meine Frau gerade an, ob ich denn für den Ausflug noch Tacklebedarf hätte und nicht morgen mal loswolle  hrhr ich werd verrückt


Bingo. Ist ja fast wie ein Sechser. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Will ich hier mal ein wenig die Seiten füllen
> Plane ja gerade einen Ausflug an die Küste und da spricht mich meine Frau gerade an, ob ich denn für den Ausflug noch Tacklebedarf hätte und nicht morgen mal loswolle  hrhr ich werd verrückt




Das ist natürlich n Freibrief, den nicht jeder bekommt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Bingo. Ist ja fast wie ein Sechser.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gut das sie nicht weiß, dass ich mit ner UL Feeder Rute an der Küste nix anfangen kann


----------



## Jason

Petri @Wuemmehunter zur 34er Güster. Wenn du die als Köder Fisch nimmst, könnte ein Großhecht rausspringwn

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Ein Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Will ich hier mal ein wenig die Seiten füllen
> Plane ja gerade einen Ausflug an die Küste und da spricht mich meine Frau gerade an, ob ich denn für den Ausflug noch Tacklebedarf hätte und nicht morgen mal loswolle  hrhr ich werd verrückt


Hat deine Holde von den falschen Pillen genascht, oder heimlich unheimlich getrunken? Das ist nicht normal!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Hat deine Holde von den falschen Pillen genascht, oder heimlich unheimlich getrunken? Das ist nicht normal!


Warum sollte es nicht normal sein? Frauen sind so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht normal sein? Frauen sind so.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann hatte ich wohl mein Leben lang die falschen Frauen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht normal sein? Frauen sind so.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die ist schon sehr in Ordnung, in den richtigen Momenten jedenfalls, sonst hätte ich auch nicht um Ihre Hand angehalten


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die ist schon sehr in Ordnung, in den richtigen Momenten jedenfalls, sonst hätte ich auch nicht um Ihre Hand angehalten


Das glaube ich dir gern. Wenn ich meine nicht hätte, wäre ich in vielen Angelegenheiten aufgeschmissen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ...sonst hätte ich auch nicht um Ihre Hand angehalten


Ich habe immer das "sie zum Weibe genommen" bevorzugt. Vielleicht ein Grund, das mal eingehend zu überdenken.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe immer das "sie zum Weibe genommen" bevorzugt. Vielleicht ein Grund, das mal eingehend zu überdenken.


Vielleicht hast recht, meinen Vater jedenfalls, hab ich mir in Sachen Beziehung, Gott hab ihn selig, nicht als Vorbild genommen. Aber geprägt hat er mich trotzdem, dafür bin ich dankbar


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Plan B hat funktioniert! Ein schöner Aal.


----------



## Ukel

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Will ich hier mal ein wenig die Seiten füllen
> Plane ja gerade einen Ausflug an die Küste und da spricht mich meine Frau gerade an, ob ich denn für den Ausflug noch Tacklebedarf hätte und nicht morgen mal loswolle  hrhr ich werd verrückt


Obacht, vielleicht rührt die Großzügigkeit deiner Holden daher, dass sie für ihren Tackleschrank der Handtaschen, Schuhe und dergleichen auch noch ausgeprägte Wünsche hegt


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Plan B hat funktioniert! Ein schöner Aal.
> Anhang anzeigen 346181


Ein dickes Petri zum Aal Wuemme


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder am See 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
nur geschaut.
￼￼im
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
A


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder am See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346190
> Anhang anzeigen 346188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nur geschaut.
> ￼￼im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346189
> Anhang anzeigen 346190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A


Sehr schöne Fotos -Kalle.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - Petri zu Deinen  Fängen - schön gezeichnet, Deine Güster. Die hier gelandeten Güstern haben momentan fast alle rote/rosa Töne „untenrum”.

Schade, @Racklinger , daß es bei Dir beim Wurftraining blieb. Hoffentlich läuft es beim nächsten Angeltrip besser.

@Andal und @Tikey0815 - Glückwunsch zu den Neuzugängen!


----------



## geomas

Ein aktueller Angelfilm mit Chris Yates und Martin Bowler:






...hab nur kurz reingeschaut, es geht wohl um Karpfen, aber der Zielfisch ist ja eher Nebensache, wenn man die Gents beim Angeln beobachten darf...


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gut das sie nicht weiß, dass ich mit ner UL Feeder Rute an der Küste nix anfangen kann



...ne UL Feeder? Kannst ja mal bei gelegenheit schreiben, was Du Dir gegönnt hast.
Ich ärgere mich immer noch, daß ich eine diesbezügliche Chance letztes Jahr nicht genutzt habe.


----------



## Trotta

Auf die Gefahr hin, meinen gerade erst erarbeiteten Ruf als Kleinfischspezialist zu beschädigen, bin ich heute Abend dennoch zu einem Kurzansitz an den Kanal geradelt, um die nicht unbedingt originelle Theorie zu bestätigen, dass die Dickbrassen in diesem Gewässer den krautigen Uferbereich weiträumig meiden und sich auf dem schmalen sandigen Streifen, der in der Kanalmitte von der seltenen Berufsschifffahrt freigehalten wird, konzentrieren.






Für die Distanz von etwa 25m benutze ich vorzugsweise die Schwingspitze - und um die Tackleindustrie zu ärgern eine komplett nubsiefreie Montage mit einem 14er Goldhaken aus einem Vorrat aus den 90ern. Gefüttert wurde Mais - gefischt mit Maden. Warum gerade diese Futterstrategie? Weil ich offensichtlich sogar zu bequem bin, ein Fertigfutter anzurühren.

Solange der böige Westwind über den Kanal fegte, ging erwartungsgemäß nichts, aber mit dem Abflauen kamen allmählich die Bisse. Am Ende gabs immerhin drei ~50er Brassen. Leider noch ziemlich lädiert vom Laichgeschäft. Der einzige, der halbwegs "pristine" daherkam, wusste sich leider strampelnderweise seines Fototermins zu entziehen. Hatte vielleicht noch ein Date.





Interessanterweise gingen die besseren Fische heute allesamt auf Maden, Mais brachte nur einen Durchschnittsbrassen und Rotaugen. Und obwohl ich Maden fischte, blieb ich von Minibarschen und Grundeln verschont. Fein. Entweder weil die Kleinis sich in dem recht klaren, deckungslosen Freiwasser nicht wohl fühlen, oder weil die Grundeln die letzte Schleuse doch noch nicht genommen haben. Mir solls recht sein.

Und wie ich hier ständig Maden,Maden, Maden schreibe fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich vergessen hab, die Maden,Maden, Maden wieder in den Kühlschrank zurückzustellen!


----------



## geomas

@Trotta  - danke für den wundervoll geschriebenen und phantastisch illustrierten Bericht aus der Hauptstadt! Petri zu den guten Brassen und den Beifängen.
Das erste Foto ist wirklich herausragend, einzig Deine Startnummer hättest Du diskreterweise vor dem „Klick!” aus dem Bildfeld räumen können.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Trotta , das sind Fische, von denen ich träume....
Und Petri @Wuemmehunter ! Wahnsinn, hat der dünne Aal tatsächlich eine Güster als Köder genommen, man glaubt gar nicht, was die wegputzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da kamen ja doch noch Fangmeldungen gstern abend.

Petri Heil an @Wuemmehunter zum Aal und an @Trotta zu den Brachsen.

Und an alle die ich vergssen habe.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> eine komplett nubsiefreie Montage...
> Gefüttert wurde Mais - gefischt mit Maden. Warum gerade diese Futterstrategie? Weil ich offensichtlich sogar zu bequem bin, ein Fertigfutter anzurühren.



 Das ist ein Mann so recht nach meinem Herzen, Petri!


----------



## Waller Michel

Petri an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages !
Schön noch ein paar Fangmeldungen zu lesen! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Soooo auch von mir wieder ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.
> Am Samstag ging es wieder an die Donau, diesmal ans andere Ende der Gewässerstrecke an die Fahrrinne. Dass Wetter passte, auch wenn ein leichter Ost-Wind ging. Der verheißt ja meinstens nichts gutes.
> Anhang anzeigen 346147
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346148
> 
> Und so war es dann leider auch, trotz aller Bemühungen blieb ich Schneider. Egal ob Made, Wurm, Mais oder Weizen, egal ob auf 20 m, 45 m oder 60 m, alles wurde verschmäht. Zweimal hatte es an der Rutenspitze gezuckt, aber die Anhiebe gingen ins leere, es hätten genausogut Schnurschwimmer sein können. Zwischendurch hatte ich noch eine Zweitrute ausgelegt um zwei Entfernungen gleichzeitig abdecken zu können aber nein, es sollte nicht sein. Als wäre der Bereich leergefegt. Mein Angelguide konnte auf 70 m noch 3 Rotaugen verhaften, aber er meinte auch das wären Einzelfische auf der Durchreise.
> Nicht mal die obligatorischen Grundeln haben sich gezeigt. Wahrscheinlich waren wir einfach zu spät drann für diesen Bereich, hier beisst es in der kalten Jahreszeit besser.
> Aber egal, ich konnte die Natur genießen und Kraft tanken (Und an meiner Wurftechnik arbeiten ). Nächstes Mal geht's aber wieder ans Altwasser


Viel Viel Wasser.....


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, immer wenn man es auf Großes abgesehen hat, dann beißen die Nanoplötzen. Und heute, wo ich zwei, drei Stück gebrauchen könnte, da wollen die Lütten einfach nicht. Mein Plan für heute war Hechtangeln, der kleinste „Köderfisch“, den ich bislang erbeuten konnte, war ne 34er Güster.  Zum Glück hab ich noch Tauwürmer dabei, dann kann ich wenigstens auf Aal angeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346176


Dickes Petri.
Gibt es dort keine Welse,würde sonst ja passen.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Will ich hier mal ein wenig die Seiten füllen
> Plane ja gerade einen Ausflug an die Küste und da spricht mich meine Frau gerade an, ob ich denn für den Ausflug noch Tacklebedarf hätte und nicht morgen mal loswolle  hrhr ich werd verrückt


Bist du sicher das nicht der Hausfreund kommt wärend du Takle einkaufen gehst.?


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Plan B hat funktioniert! Ein schöner Aal.
> Anhang anzeigen 346181


Dickes Petri zum Aal.


----------



## phirania

Trotta schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, meinen gerade erst erarbeiteten Ruf als Kleinfischspezialist zu beschädigen, bin ich heute Abend dennoch zu einem Kurzansitz an den Kanal geradelt, um die nicht unbedingt originelle Theorie zu bestätigen, dass die Dickbrassen in diesem Gewässer den krautigen Uferbereich weiträumig meiden und sich auf dem schmalen sandigen Streifen, der in der Kanalmitte von der seltenen Berufsschifffahrt freigehalten wird, konzentrieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346193
> 
> 
> Für die Distanz von etwa 25m benutze ich vorzugsweise die Schwingspitze - und um die Tackleindustrie zu ärgern eine komplett nubsiefreie Montage mit einem 14er Goldhaken aus einem Vorrat aus den 90ern. Gefüttert wurde Mais - gefischt mit Maden. Warum gerade diese Futterstrategie? Weil ich offensichtlich sogar zu bequem bin, ein Fertigfutter anzurühren.
> 
> Solange der böige Westwind über den Kanal fegte, ging erwartungsgemäß nichts, aber mit dem Abflauen kamen allmählich die Bisse. Am Ende gabs immerhin drei ~50er Brassen. Leider noch ziemlich lädiert vom Laichgeschäft. Der einzige, der halbwegs "pristine" daherkam, wusste sich leider strampelnderweise seines Fototermins zu entziehen. Hatte vielleicht noch ein Date.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346194
> Anhang anzeigen 346195
> 
> 
> Interessanterweise gingen die besseren Fische heute allesamt auf Maden, Mais brachte nur einen Durchschnittsbrassen und Rotaugen. Und obwohl ich Maden fischte, blieb ich von Minibarschen und Grundeln verschont. Fein. Entweder weil die Kleinis sich in dem recht klaren, deckungslosen Freiwasser nicht wohl fühlen, oder weil die Grundeln die letzte Schleuse doch noch nicht genommen haben. Mir solls recht sein.
> 
> Und wie ich hier ständig Maden,Maden, Maden schreibe fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich vergessen hab, die Maden,Maden, Maden wieder in den Kühlschrank zurückzustellen!


Sehr schöner Kanal da.
Petri zu den Brassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nix los hier.....ist niemand angeln oder zumindestens in Vorbereitung darauf?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nix los hier.....ist niemand angeln oder zumindestens in Vorbereitung darauf?



Ich muß leider passen, viel Arbeit heute und morgen bin ich vermutlich den ganzen Tag auf der Ostsee unterwegs (nicht zum Angeln).
Vielleicht bieten die Tage ab Himmelfahrt die eine oder andere Möglichkeit zum Pietschen...


----------



## Hering 58

Trotta schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, meinen gerade erst erarbeiteten Ruf als Kleinfischspezialist zu beschädigen, bin ich heute Abend dennoch zu einem Kurzansitz an den Kanal geradelt, um die nicht unbedingt originelle Theorie zu bestätigen, dass die Dickbrassen in diesem Gewässer den krautigen Uferbereich weiträumig meiden und sich auf dem schmalen sandigen Streifen, der in der Kanalmitte von der seltenen Berufsschifffahrt freigehalten wird, konzentrieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346193
> 
> 
> Für die Distanz von etwa 25m benutze ich vorzugsweise die Schwingspitze - und um die Tackleindustrie zu ärgern eine komplett nubsiefreie Montage mit einem 14er Goldhaken aus einem Vorrat aus den 90ern. Gefüttert wurde Mais - gefischt mit Maden. Warum gerade diese Futterstrategie? Weil ich offensichtlich sogar zu bequem bin, ein Fertigfutter anzurühren.
> 
> Solange der böige Westwind über den Kanal fegte, ging erwartungsgemäß nichts, aber mit dem Abflauen kamen allmählich die Bisse. Am Ende gabs immerhin drei ~50er Brassen. Leider noch ziemlich lädiert vom Laichgeschäft. Der einzige, der halbwegs "pristine" daherkam, wusste sich leider strampelnderweise seines Fototermins zu entziehen. Hatte vielleicht noch ein Date.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346194
> Anhang anzeigen 346195
> 
> 
> Interessanterweise gingen die besseren Fische heute allesamt auf Maden, Mais brachte nur einen Durchschnittsbrassen und Rotaugen. Und obwohl ich Maden fischte, blieb ich von Minibarschen und Grundeln verschont. Fein. Entweder weil die Kleinis sich in dem recht klaren, deckungslosen Freiwasser nicht wohl fühlen, oder weil die Grundeln die letzte Schleuse doch noch nicht genommen haben. Mir solls recht sein.
> 
> Und wie ich hier ständig Maden,Maden, Maden schreibe fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich vergessen hab, die Maden,Maden, Maden wieder in den Kühlschrank zurückzustellen!


Petri zu den guten Brassen und danke für den wundervoll geschriebenen Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!




Ich ebenfalls.
Selbst bin ich noch am grübeln. Dicke Wolken, Nieselregen und windig......erstmal sehen.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nix los hier.....ist niemand angeln oder zumindestens in Vorbereitung darauf?


Erst morgen wieder, ich werde ein Döschen Maden vermatchen, freu mich schon! Und vielleicht endlich mal geomas‘ Seitenarmbleimontage testen. Oder lieber beim Hubschrauber-Rig bleiben, das hat sich eigentlich bestens bewährt, mal sehen.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls.
> Selbst bin ich noch am grübeln. Dicke Wolken, Nieselregen und windig......erstmal sehen.


Ja, für den Norden war die Vorhersage nicht so prickelnd, hier ist Sommer. Ab morgen soll es sich bei euch aber auch deutlich entspannen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja ich hoffe es.
So langsam werd ich unruhig und muss angeln.......


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ich hoffe es.
> So langsam werd ich unruhig und muss angeln.......


Für solche Fälle solltest Du dir eines dieser Angelspiele beim einschlägigen Einzelhandel besorgen, da darf man sogar mit 4 Ruten Angeln


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nein danke.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Mein samstäglicher Ausflug an den Rhein war ein ziehmlicher Reinfall...
Da ich verabredet war, habe ich mit dem Futter auf meine Verabredung gewartet, welche ich verpasst habe und deshalb hatte ich den ganzen Nachmittag bloß ein oder zwei Haken mit Maden im Wasser. Gefangen habe ich drei Grundeln.....
Lief aber auch für den sehr professionell wirkenden Typen zu meiner Linken nicht besonders; der fütterte mit Korb in sehr niedriger Freqenz und fing ein halbes Dutzend mittlerer Weißfische. Der hatte einen richtig gut aussehenden Feederchair dabei....
Dann kamen zwei mir flücjhtig bekannte Angler und bauten ihre Plattformen 40m Rechts von mir in 3-4m Abstand zueinander auf.
In diesem abstand zueinander angelten die dann auch. Es war sehr interessant zu sehen, wie der eine reichlich mittlere Brassen und Rotaugen fing, während der Andere leer ausging. Verückte Welt... 
Euch allen einen schönen Tag und kommte gut und gesund durch die Woche..


----------



## Waller Michel

40 Meter können schon viel ausmachen, nicht nur am Rhein! 
Das habe ich auch schon oft erlebt! 
Am Forellensee ,hatte ich es schon oft das an einem Platz gut gefangen wurde und rechts und links davon wurde mit der selben Methode geschneidert! 

LG Michael


----------



## Trotta

@all: Vielen Dank für das Lob und die Petris! Und ein ebensolches Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen, aus denen hier in den letzten Tagen viele schöne Fangberichte eintrudeldeten.

@geomas: Bei der Startnummer handelt es sich leider um die fest einbetonierte Kilometrierung. Ich hab wohl ein halbes Dutzend Versuche unternommen, das verflixte Schild aus dem Foto rauszuhalten, aber letztendlich ergab die Perspektive mit Startnummer einfach das beste Bild. 

Das Blechdings wird übrigens gerne von brauchtumspflegenden Aalanglern angenommen, die ein Steinchen auf der geöffneten Rolle darüber platzieren und dann auf das satte Klonk lauschen, wenn das Steinchen fällt. Wenn es nicht gerade ein Foto versaut, ist es also nicht gänzlich nutzlos.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Mein samstäglicher Ausflug an den Rhein war ein ziehmlicher Reinfall...
> Da ich verabredet war, habe ich mit dem Futter auf meine Verabredung gewartet, welche ich verpasst habe und deshalb hatte ich den ganzen Nachmittag bloß ein oder zwei Haken mit Maden im Wasser. Gefangen habe ich drei Grundeln.....
> Lief aber auch für den sehr professionell wirkenden Typen zu meiner Linken nicht besonders; der fütterte mit Korb in sehr niedriger Freqenz und fing ein halbes Dutzend mittlerer Weißfische. Der hatte einen richtig gut aussehenden Feederchair dabei....
> Dann kamen zwei mir flücjhtig bekannte Angler und bauten ihre Plattformen 40m Rechts von mir in 3-4m Abstand zueinander auf.
> In diesem abstand zueinander angelten die dann auch. Es war sehr interessant zu sehen, wie der eine reichlich mittlere Brassen und Rotaugen fing, während der Andere leer ausging. Verückte Welt...
> Euch allen einen schönen Tag und kommte gut und gesund durch die Woche..


Darf ich raten? Der Angler stromab hat gefangen.
Wir fahren auch häufig so eine Strategie- und wechseln dann halt ab und zu die Plätze. Wenn beide zusammen eine futterspur anlegen fängt der stromab fischende Kollege meist deutlich besser. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, denn das Futter geht ja stromab und die Fische kommen meist dem Futter von dort entgegen.
Stromaufwärts kommt die Stelle meist deutlich später in Fahrt. Irgendwann läufts aber auch da


----------



## rhinefisher

Tatsächlich gibt es dort fast keine Stömung, und wenn, dann zieht sie in die andere Richtung...
Vielleicht das bessere Futter..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hi Jungs, Ferdinand und ich sind heute ganz kurzfristig an ein Privatgewässer eingeladen worden. Es ist einer dieser breiten Fleete, die mal zur Entwässerung des Blocklandes angelegt wurden. Drin sein soll so ziemlich alles was Flossen hat. Weil ich nicht wusste, wie ich die Sache hier angehen soll und es ein paar schöne Seerosenfelder gibt, habe ich einfach mal einen Waggler montiert. Was soll ich sagen, es ist ein wahres Vergnügen, dem Teil zuzusehen. Wunderbares Angeln...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eine hübsche Pose, Stephan. 
Was ist das für eine?

Und Petri Heil zur Güster.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die ist von dem Berliner Posenbauer Stuart Sharpe von Handmade Floats . Hatte ich mir im Frühjahr mal einen Satz gegönnt.


----------



## Mescalero

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wunderbares Angeln...
> Anhang anzeigen 346244


Wunderbarer Fisch, Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die ist von dem Berliner Posenbauer Stuart Sharpe von Handmade Floats . Hatte ich mir im Frühjahr mal einen Satz gegönnt.




Achja.
Ich glaub den hattest du schonmal erwähnt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die ist von dem Berliner Posenbauer Stuart Sharpe von Handmade Floats . Hatte ich mir im Frühjahr mal einen Satz gegönnt.




Achja.
Ich glaub den hattest du schonmal erwähnt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nix los hier.....ist niemand angeln oder zumindestens in Vorbereitung darauf?


Doch Doch Angeln immer 
Aber nicht immer Ükel relevant 
Die Raubfische sind halt auch fast überall wieder frei !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Sind ja wieder schöne Fische gefangen worden! 
@Wuemmehunter  und natürlich auch alle anderen Fänger !
Dafür wünsche ich Euch ein herzliches Petri !
Ich beobachte bei uns gerade ein wenig das Wetter, das leider ziemlich trüb geworden ist! 
Vielleicht mache ich nochmal los in die Nacht hinein Angeln 
Kommt aber bisschen auf das Wetter drauf an! 


LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, Ferdinand und ich sind heute ganz kurzfristig an ein Privatgewässer eingeladen worden. Es ist einer dieser breiten Fleete, die mal zur Entwässerung des Blocklandes angelegt wurden. Drin sein soll so ziemlich alles was Flossen hat. Weil ich nicht wusste, wie ich die Sache hier angehen soll und es ein paar schöne Seerosenfelder gibt, habe ich einfach mal einen Waggler montiert. Was soll ich sagen, es ist ein wahres Vergnügen, dem Teil zuzusehen. Wunderbares Angeln...
> Anhang anzeigen 346244


Petri Heil wunderbarer Fisch. Wuemme


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, Ferdinand und ich sind heute ganz kurzfristig an ein Privatgewässer eingeladen worden. Es ist einer dieser breiten Fleete, die mal zur Entwässerung des Blocklandes angelegt wurden. Drin sein soll so ziemlich alles was Flossen hat. Weil ich nicht wusste, wie ich die Sache hier angehen soll und es ein paar schöne Seerosenfelder gibt, habe ich einfach mal einen Waggler montiert. Was soll ich sagen, es ist ein wahres Vergnügen, dem Teil zuzusehen. Wunderbares Angeln...
> Anhang anzeigen 346244


Petri Stephan. Das ist ein sehr schönes Bild. Den Waggler hast du gut dargestellt. Wenn ich die Pose sehe, kommen wieder Gedanken hoch, was ich noch so alles in Sachen Posenbau vor habe. Aber das ist alles auf Eis gelegt. Die Terasse hat mich voll im Griff. Heute kamen 80qm Plastersteine. Morgen noch mal 5 Tonnen Split, dann weiß ich, was ich zu tun habe.
Wenn das Projekt abgeschlossen ist, lade ich euch alle ein und wir machen eine Ükelparty. 
Einen Teich habe ich auch angelegt. Da können wir dann angeln.




Ein herzliches Petri noch an alle, die am Wasser waren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kannst du in dem Pool bequem sitzen, Jason?


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du in dem Pool bequem sitzen, Jason?


Mein Arxxx passt da rein. Und die Beine gucken rechts und links raus.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Mein Arxxx passt da rein




Das genügt für einen Whirlpool.


----------



## Waller Michel

Oder als Angelteich für Grundeln 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, Ferdinand und ich sind heute ganz kurzfristig an ein Privatgewässer eingeladen worden. Es ist einer dieser breiten Fleete, die mal zur Entwässerung des Blocklandes angelegt wurden. Drin sein soll so ziemlich alles was Flossen hat. Weil ich nicht wusste, wie ich die Sache hier angehen soll und es ein paar schöne Seerosenfelder gibt, habe ich einfach mal einen Waggler montiert. Was soll ich sagen, es ist ein wahres Vergnügen, dem Teil zuzusehen. Wunderbares Angeln...
> Anhang anzeigen 346244


Petri Neues Gewässer neues Glück.


----------



## Mescalero

Im Angelladen habe ich 28er Haken gesehen bzw. kaum gesehen. Mit so Winzdingern könnte man sicher den Elritzennachwuchs aus dem Teich angeln.

Viel Erfolg beim Terassenbau @Jason !


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das genügt für einen Whirlpool.


Also viel pupsen wenn ich drin liege, oder was. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Also viel pupsen wenn ich drin liege, oder was.


----------



## Jason

Mein Nachbar, der gute Heinz hat einen größeren Teich mit Goldfischen und Kois. Er will mir zwei kleine in meinen Teich setzen. 
Aber das möchte ich nicht. Dazu ist meiner zu klein. Das wäre nicht Artgerecht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar, der gute Heinz hat einen größeren Teich mit Goldfischen und Kois. Er will mir zwei kleine in meinen Teich setzen.
> Aber das möchte ich nicht. Dazu ist meiner zu klein. Das wäre nicht Artgerecht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja das wäre schon machbar wenn Sie nicht zu groß sind. ....im Aquarium rechnet man 2 Liter Wasser pro cm Fisch !

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Zwei Goldfische, paar Gründlinge und evtl 2 Augenrot, mehr hab ich in meinem Tümpel auch nicht drin. Und die passende Seerose für diese Teichgröße kannst du als Ableger gerne bekommen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das genügt für einen Whirlpool.


Dafür schön ökologisch viel Bohnen essen, dann brauchst kein Strom fürs Blubbern


----------



## Jason

Oben im Garten, habe ich eine Zinkwanne eingebuddelt. Pflanzen , Kies.... alles drin. Da hat sich ein schwarzer Molch mit rotem Bauch drin bequem gemacht. Den habe ich heute mit kleinen Pinkimaden gefüttert. Meine Frau hat sich echt gefreut. Mein Teich lebt, hat sie gesagt. Letztes Jahr war auch so einer drin, und der hatte auch abgelaicht. Waren viele Kleine zu sehen. Aber was aus denen geworden ist, keine Ahnung. Von einem Tag zum anderen waren sie weg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder nur Natur.
Morgen dann Köder besorgen,Futter anmixen und Vatertag dann..
Grillen Chillen Angeln.


----------



## geomas

Ja ist das hier der Stammtisch zum flatulierenden Sportfischer oder was???
Sitzbäder auf der Terrasse , ein schwarzer Molch mit rotem Bauch, immerhin hält @Wuemmehunter die Fahne des unerschrockenen Friedfischers hoch.
Also Petri heil an das Privatgewässer im Nordwesten der Republik!

Ein Petri heil geht auch an den Rhein, lieber @rhinefisher - drei Grundeln sind allemal besser als gar kein Fisch.

@Mescalero - ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Grillen Chillen Angeln


Genau, und alle anderen Sorgen vergessen. Verlebe einen schönen Tag Kalle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@Jason
Hast du zufällig eine Ahnung was das für ein Molch war ?
Mit rotem Bauch kenne ich nur Donau Kammolche ! Normale Kammolche haben einen gelben und Bergmolche wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe braun ?
Aber Donau Kammolche dürften in deiner Region ansich gar nicht vorkommen in freier Wildbahn?
Teichmolche haben auch keinen roten Bauch ?

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nix los hier.....ist niemand angeln oder zumindestens in Vorbereitung darauf?


Bisweilen muss man halt andere Dinge erledigen. Ärzte besuchen, die einem dann erzählen, was man sich eh schon dachte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja is bekannt aber doch nicht alle Ükels auf einmal.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig eine Ahnung was das für ein Molch war ?


Nö, der ist schwarz und hat nen Roten Bauch, der Kleine. Wie der heißt.... keine Ahnung. Vielleicht Fritz, Eberhart oder Siegmund?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Waller Michel Unsere Bergmolche  hier im Teuto haben eindeutig einen roten Bauch, gehe davon aus, das die von @Jason auch zu dieser Gattung gehören.


----------



## Finke20

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn das Projekt abgeschlossen ist, lade ich euch alle ein und wir machen eine Ükelparty.



Ich habe da noch zwei Fragen Janson .

1. Wann bisst Du fertig mit der Terrasse?
2. Wo müssen wir alle hinkommen?



Ja und jetzt noch allen, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben ein dickes Petri .


----------



## Jason

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch zwei Fragen Janson .
> 
> 1. Wann bisst Du fertig mit der Terrasse?
> 2. Wo müssen wir alle hinkommen?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja und jetzt noch allen, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben ein dickes Petri .


Das gebe ich noch bekannt. Aber vorher muss ich meine Frau noch in den Urlaub schicken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason Ist das Zwergenland eigentlich weit vom Solling entfernt. Dann könnte es auch eine Spezialität des Sollings sein, dort lebt eine Population von schwarzen Feuersalamandern, die keine gelben Flecken aufweisen und tiefschwarz sind mit rötlichem Bauch.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Genau, und alle anderen Sorgen vergessen. Verlebe einen schönen Tag Kalle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Solltes du dir auch gönnen nach der ganzen Arbeit...


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Solltes du dir auch gönnen nach der ganzen Arbeit...


In meinem Grab, da gönn ich mir meine Ruhe. Hast du ein Haus, dann hast du immer Arbeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Ist das Zwergenland eigentlich weit vom Solling entfernt. Dann könnte es auch eine Spezialität des Sollings sein, dort lebt eine Population von schwarzen Feuersalamandern, die keine gelben Flecken aufweisen und tiefschwarz sind mit rötlichem Bauch.


Solling ist ganz in der Nähe von mir 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Solling ist ganz in der Nähe von mir
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann spricht alles für sich 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Waller Michel Unsere Bergmolche  hier im Teuto haben eindeutig einen roten Bauch, gehe davon aus, das die von @Jason auch zu dieser Gattung gehören.



Ungewöhnlich!  Der Bauch von Bergmolchen ist eigentlich eher orange ....aber spielt hier ja ansich keine rolle 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Heute Abend konnte ich mich doch nicht mehr aufraffen zu Angeln !
Es hatte hier heute Abend immer wieder genieselt wenn auch nicht richtig geregnet !
Aber die nächsten Tage soll es schönes Wetter geben.
Die Waller werden auch langsam richtig munter und wollen mal für paar Minuten den Mond sehen, da muss ich doch behilflich sein denke ich 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Warum spielt das hier ansicht keine Rolle? Man kann doch versuchen, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Warum spielt das hier ansicht keine Rolle? Man kann doch versuchen, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wie meinen... worum geht es?


----------



## Waller Michel

Es spielt wenn eine untergeordnete Rolle weil es hier ja eher um Angel bzw Friedfisch geht nicht unbedingt um Amphibien 
Deshalb meinte ich. .....
Hatte mich früher mal damit beschäftigt, ist aber auch schon lange her!


----------



## Andal

*# Haken*

Ich habe mal eben meine Bestände angesehen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Schwund an selbigen bei Weitem die Zahl der Abrisse übersteigt. Wo bleiben die Dinger, sind sie gar die Larven von irgendwas Unbekanntem? Weiss da wer etwas von einer geheimen Metamorphose, wo sich in den finstren Tiefen der Angeltaschen die Haken in unbrauchbares Quetschblei wandeln?

Ich kaufe laufend Haken und es werden trotzdem eher weniger, denn mehr. Das kanns doch nicht sein!


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei mir betrifft das vornehmlich 10er Haken ,keine Ahnung wieviel ich davon in meinem Leben schon verbraucht habe? 
Dementsprechend natürlich auch gekauft! 
Aber gut der Verlust von Kunstködern vornehmlich Wobblern oder große Jerks geht da mehr ins Portmonee 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> *# Haken*
> 
> Ich habe mal eben meine Bestände angesehen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Schwund an selbigen bei Weitem die Zahl der Abrisse übersteigt. Wo bleiben die Dinger, sind sie gar die Larven von irgendwas Unbekanntem? Weiss da wer etwas von einer geheimen Metamorphose, wo sich in den finstren Tiefen der Angeltaschen die Haken in unbrauchbares Quetschblei wandeln?
> 
> Ich kaufe laufend Haken und es werden trotzdem eher weniger, denn mehr. Das kanns doch nicht sein!


Das liegt v.a. an Bill Gehts. Der hat sich von der Angelhakenlobby kaufen lassen und lässt die Bestände schwinden. Wie er das anstellt? Das weiß ich auch nicht, auf jeden Fall werden so die Angler regelmäßig in die Läden gezwungen, um Nachschub zu besorgen. Es ist sinnlos, etwas dagegen unternehmen zu wollen, dafür sind DIE viel zu mächtig.


----------



## geomas

...und aus den Läden verschwinden die Haken wegen mir.
Wollte am WE nur die Gamakatsu Circle Power Bestände ergänzen und habe dann testweise andere Modelle der A1-Serie von Gama jeweils in diversen Größen mitbestellt (Fine Carp, Strong Carp, Pellet Carp, Carp Feeder). 
Hier am Unterlauf der Warnow funktionierten zuletzt Modelle wie der LS-1810 oder der ähnliche A1 Fine Feeder am besten, am Oberlauf hingegen war der Circle Power deutlich besser. Bin generell sehr gespannt, was von den Flüsschen-Taktiken sich aufs Stillwasser übertragen läßt. Karauschen, Giebel und Tincas sollen ja auch noch mal mit meinem Antlitz konfrontiert werden.
Von Prestons alter Serie hab ich zu günstigen Preisen auch noch welche bestellt (PR 36, PR38).


----------



## Minimax

Moin Jungs,
vielen Dank für euren Input zum Problemfisch. Ich glaube Karpfen und Brassen sind auszuschließen, auch nach erneuten Recherchen zum Gewässer. Hecht wäre möglich, passt auch zum Abriss, und klar, die gehen ja gelegentlich auf alle möglichen Köder- da fehlt mir aber das Platschen an der Oberfläche. Was übrigens wohl auch ein Dickdöbel verursacht hätte. Den halte ich trotz der seltsamen Flucht sogar nach wie vor  am wahrscheinlichsten.

Oder es war wirklich ein Pferdegründling- das wage ich mir aber noch nicht so recht einzugestehen, das wäre zuviel des Glücks nach so kurzer Suche abseits der Bekannten Vorkommen in Brandenburg. Ein Vorkommen dort ist freilich mehr als nur ein Gerücht, und um ehrlich zu sein ist dies auch der top-secret Grund für mein Interesse an dem schwer erreichbaren Flüsschen. Daher bleibe ich auch Vorsichtig mit der B-Fisch-Theorie, denn da ist viel Wunschdenken meinerseits dabei. Und dennoch, es gibt sie dort, Methode, Stelle und Köder passten, und das Verhalten des unsichtbaren Fisches ebenso. Es ist auch sehr interessant, das namhafte Ükels, also ihr, anhand der Beschreibung aber ohne genaue Kenntnis des Gewässers spontan diese ihnen bekannte Spezies genannt haben.
Ich werde also sicher mit dem Schnurdurchmesser heraufgehen, was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist, falls ich mal auf einen Johnny der Prof.Tinca/Kochtopf-Klasse stoße -oder auf den Fisch mit B, der nicht genannt werden darf...
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Deinen nächsten Besuche am Flüsschen werden dann sicher besonders spannend werden. 
Suspense am Gewässer, Hitchcock lässt grüßen. 
Und die Ükelgang fiebert mit.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Suspense am Gewässer, Hitchcock lässt grüßen.



Hahaha, Hauptsache es läuft nicht ab wie bei Dürrenmatt.

Ich werde erstmal das Flüsschen, seine Launen und Bewohner weiter in meiner flüchtigen Art erforschen und geniessen und sehen, was der nächste Spaziergang mit der Darent und etwas Tulip so bringt. Das falscheste wäre, glaube ich, mir nun mit einer fanatischen Suche nach einem Phantom den Spass zu nehmen und die Flussgottheit zu erzürnen, indem ich mit ner 1,75 Rute, fettem Freiläufer und einem Zentner bindigem Käsefutter eine Futtersackfestung errichte. Wobei eben etwas kräftigere Schnur noch keine Hybris sein dürfte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> indem ich mit ner 1,75 Rute



Ja geht gar nicht.  Das ist zu offensichtlich.

Ich hab gerade ne 1,5lb Avon Quiver im Angebot.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber @Minimax, wir werden mit Dir fiebern, auf der Suche nach dem B-Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf.  Aber sei gewarnt, die Suche kann langwierig werden. Den ersten Verdacht, dass sich auch in meiner so geliebten Wümme B-Fische aufhalten könnten, hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren nach einem brutalen Biss, der, wie bei Dir, mit einem Abriss endete. Meine Recherchen führten mich im Netz zum Bericht einer Exkursion angehende Gewässerökologen, die mit ihrem Prof eine Bestandserhebubg mit dem E-Fischgerät unternahmen. Auf einem der Bilder zeigten sie stolz einen B-Fisch, mit guten 70 bis 80 cm ein sehr, sehr eindrucksvoller B-Fisch. Für mich genauso wichtig war für mich die Bestätigung, dass die Spezies zumindest vereinzelt in meinem Hausgewässer vertreten ist. Ich bin mir auch sicher, im vorletzten Jahr mal die Silhouette eines B-Fisches in der Endphase eines krassen Drills im Schein der Kopflampe erkannt zu haben - nur einen Augenblick vor dem Abriss!


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade ne 1,5lb Avon Quiver im Angebot.....


So????


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> So????



Bekommst gleich ne PN!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter 
Wenn es sich bei dem B-Fisch um einen kampfstarken Fisch handelt und ich den selben meine wie kann es dann sein das ein Vorfach reißt?
Ich fische ja oft im Jahr nur mit 0,18mm durchgehender Schnur und da kam es sehr selten vor das mir was reißt von demher frage ich.
Fische mit 70+ sollten mit einer 0,18 eig schon zum Landgang überredet werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Wurzelsepp: Die Wümme ist bei uns vergleichsweise schmal. Um sich unter überhängende Äste zu flüchten, ist der Weg nicht weit. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man einen starken Fisch nicht unter Kontrolle bekommt. Möglicherweise habe ich auch den Drill zu sehr forciert oder ein Knoten war nicht so gut gebunden, wie es hätte sein sollen. Und was ich hier im Norden der Republik bedauerlicherweise nie zur Routine entwickeln konnTe, ist der Drill einer kampfstarken Barbe.


----------



## Ukel

Jason schrieb:


> Oben im Garten, habe ich eine Zinkwanne eingebuddelt. Pflanzen , Kies.... alles drin. Da hat sich ein schwarzer Molch mit rotem Bauch drin bequem gemacht. Den habe ich heute mit kleinen Pinkimaden gefüttert. Meine Frau hat sich echt gefreut. Mein Teich lebt, hat sie gesagt. Letztes Jahr war auch so einer drin, und der hatte auch abgelaicht. Waren viele Kleine zu sehen. Aber was aus denen geworden ist, keine Ahnung. Von einem Tag zum anderen waren sie weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Welcher Molch auch immer sich bei dir rumtreibt, die sind nur im Frühjahr in den Teichen, hauptsächlich zum Laichen, im Sommer verlassen sie wieder die wässrigen Gefilde und verteilen sich in grüner Natur. Allerdings schafft er es nicht, sich alleine fortzupflanzen, eine holde Maid gehört ebenfalls dazu. Hab ich jedenfalls mal so gelesen.....


----------



## Ukel

Eine 18er Schnur für den ü70 B-Fisch kann schon etwas heikel werden, vor allem bei Hindernissen im Wasser, kann aber auch gut gehen. Ist dieser Fisch gut in Form, geht er ab wie eine Dampflok, da machst du erstmal nichts....so meine Erfahrungen zumindest.


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche  allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Wurzelsepp: Die Wümme ist bei uns vergleichsweise schmal. Um sich unter überhängende Äste zu flüchten, ist der Weg nicht weit. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man einen starken Fisch nicht unter Kontrolle bekommt. Möglicherweise habe ich auch den Drill zu sehr forciert oder ein Knoten war nicht so gut gebunden, wie es hätte sein sollen. Und was ich hier im Norden der Republik bedauerlicherweise nie zur Routine entwickeln konnTe, ist der Drill einer kampfstarken Barbe.



Da bin ich wohl sehr vorbelastet mit den kampfstarken Fischen  wenn du mit Mistwürmer bzw Tauwurm auf Barbe/Aitel ansitzt und dann plötzlich nen Wels dran hast kommt dir einiges etwas komisch vor. Ich glaub ich shcick dir von den schönen Fischen mal welche hoch.....der macht dir sicher sehr viel Freude 
Vom Platz her bin ich bei mir auch eingeschränkt und kann nicht am Ufer entlanglaufen außer man hat ne Watthose mit dabei.


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir hats ne durchgebundene 16er GTM zerplirrt- aber ich kann natürlich vorherige Schnurschäden nicht ausschließen.
Hab mir jetzt eine Ersatzspule (bzw. Spüle einer eigens angeschafften zweitrolle, danke Herr Daiwa für ihre großzügige Spulenpolitik) mit dicker fetter 20er klarmachen lassen.
Ich kann nur hoffen, das die Döbel, die ja die eigentliche Hauptmission sind, nicht verschnupft auf das Abschleppseil reagieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, das die Döbel, die ja die eigentliche Hauptmission sind, nicht verschnupft auf das Abschleppseil reagieren.



Ich glaub nicht.
Ich angel ja immer mit derartigen Schnüren.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute gab es einen Angelausflug ganz nach meinem Geschmack, der schönste seit längerer Zeit um genau zu sein.

„Mein“ Bach fließt ja teilweise auch durch das Städtchen, bisher habe ich diese Stellen aber gemieden, die Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Es gibt aber einige reizvolle Bereiche an der Straße...also Streetfishing.

An einem Wehr mit einer tiefen Wanne dahinter sah es besonders vielversprechend aus, leider kommt man dort kaum ans Ufer. Ich habe mich trotzdem zwischen Bäume und Gestrüpp gezwängt und ein paar mittlere Plötzen gefangen - der 16er Haken saß bei allen Fischen weit hinten, außerdem verhedderte sich die Posenmontage im Baum über mir, sodass ich die Stelle wechselte, die Rute auch und ebenso die Haken.

Ich saß nun ein paar Meter vor einer uralten Holzbohlenbrücke, die zu einer kleinen Straße gehört, die zu einem Reiterhof führt....alle zehn Minuten: rumpelratterpolter (in Dokus über den Sambesi gibts auch solche Brücken) fährt eine gutsituierte Mutti im Volvo SUV ihren Wanst zum Pferd....den Fischen macht das Gepolter nichts aus, denke ich mir, die wohnen da und sind es gewohnt.

Jedenfalls kam nun eine Grundrute zum Einsatz, Haken 12# und fette Bienenmaden (gekauft ohne reinzugucken als normale Maden und auch nur den normalen Madenpreis gezahlt). Ich habe versucht, unter die Brücke zu werfen, angefüttert wurde mit Hühnerpellets - die begeistern mich immer mehr.
Es ging mit Plötzen weiter, dazwischen auch mal eine prächtig gefärbte Rotfeder und die obligatorischen Karpfen. Leider auch ein sowas von rabiater Biss mit Flucht in die falsche Richtung, dass es das Vorfach in derselben Sekunde gesprengt hat. Ein Karpfen war das mit Sicherheit nicht! Ein Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, auch nicht, die sollte es hier nicht geben. Ich tippe auf Döbel. Oder Babywaller.
Zum Schluss gab es noch eine zwar kleine (knapp über 30) Schleie, die sich im Moment des Bisses ihrem Schicksal fügte - jeder 20er Plötz macht mehr Radau) - aber das war ein dermaßen schöner Fisch....

Einen Haufen Vögel gab es auch, Blaumeise und Bachstelze und zum ersten Mal in freier Wildbahn ein Pärchen Stieglitze. Früher soll es die in Massen gegeben haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen Angelausflug ganz nach meinem Geschmack, der schönste seit längerer Zeit um genau zu sein.
> 
> „Mein“ Bach fließt ja teilweise auch durch das Städtchen, bisher habe ich diese Stellen aber gemieden, die Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Es gibt aber einige reizvolle Bereiche an der Straße...also Streetfishing.
> 
> An einem Wehr mit einer tiefen Wanne dahinter sah es besonders vielversprechend aus, leider kommt man dort kaum ans Ufer. Ich habe mich trotzdem zwischen Bäume und Gestrüpp gezwängt und ein paar mittlere Plötzen gefangen - der 16er Haken saß bei allen Fischen weit hinten, außerdem verhedderte sich die Posenmontage im Baum über mir, sodass ich die Stelle wechselte, die Rute auch und ebenso die Haken.
> 
> Ich saß nun ein paar Meter vor einer uralten Holzbohlenbrücke, die zu einer kleinen Straße gehört, die zu einem Reiterhof führt....alle zehn Minuten: rumpelratterpolter (in Dokus über den Sambesi gibts auch solche Brücken) fährt eine gutsituierte Mutti im Volvo SUV ihren Wanst zum Pferd....den Fischen macht das Gepolter nichts aus, denke ich mir, die wohnen da und sind es gewohnt.
> 
> Jedenfalls kam nun eine Grundrute zum Einsatz, Haken 12# und fette Bienenmaden (gekauft ohne reinzugucken als normale Maden und auch nur den normalen Madenpreis gezahlt). Ich habe versucht, unter die Brücke zu werfen, angefüttert wurde mit Hühnerpellets - die begeistern mich immer mehr.
> Es ging mit Plötzen weiter, dazwischen auch mal eine prächtig gefärbte Rotfeder und die obligatorischen Karpfen. Leider auch ein sowas von rabiater Biss mit Flucht in die falsche Richtung, dass es das Vorfach in derselben Sekunde gesprengt hat. Ein Karpfen war das mit Sicherheit nicht! Ein Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, auch nicht, die sollte es hier nicht geben. Ich tippe auf Döbel. Oder Babywaller.
> Zum Schluss gab es noch eine zwar kleine (knapp über 30) Schleie, die sich im Moment des Bisses ihrem Schicksal fügte - jeder 20er Plötz macht mehr Radau) - aber das war ein dermaßen schöner Fisch....
> 
> Einen Haufen Vögel gab es auch, Blaumeise und Bachstelze und zum ersten Mal in freier Wildbahn ein Pärchen Stieglitze. Früher soll es die in Massen gegeben haben.




Das war doch ein unterhaltsamer Angeltag!

Petri Heil


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen Angelausflug ganz nach meinem Geschmack, der schönste seit längerer Zeit um genau zu sein.
> 
> „Mein“ Bach fließt ja teilweise auch durch das Städtchen, bisher habe ich diese Stellen aber gemieden, die Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Es gibt aber einige reizvolle Bereiche an der Straße...also Streetfishing.
> 
> An einem Wehr mit einer tiefen Wanne dahinter sah es besonders vielversprechend aus, leider kommt man dort kaum ans Ufer. Ich habe mich trotzdem zwischen Bäume und Gestrüpp gezwängt und ein paar mittlere Plötzen gefangen - der 16er Haken saß bei allen Fischen weit hinten, außerdem verhedderte sich die Posenmontage im Baum über mir, sodass ich die Stelle wechselte, die Rute auch und ebenso die Haken.
> 
> Ich saß nun ein paar Meter vor einer uralten Holzbohlenbrücke, die zu einer kleinen Straße gehört, die zu einem Reiterhof führt....alle zehn Minuten: rumpelratterpolter (in Dokus über den Sambesi gibts auch solche Brücken) fährt eine gutsituierte Mutti im Volvo SUV ihren Wanst zum Pferd....den Fischen macht das Gepolter nichts aus, denke ich mir, die wohnen da und sind es gewohnt.
> 
> Jedenfalls kam nun eine Grundrute zum Einsatz, Haken 12# und fette Bienenmaden (gekauft ohne reinzugucken als normale Maden und auch nur den normalen Madenpreis gezahlt). Ich habe versucht, unter die Brücke zu werfen, angefüttert wurde mit Hühnerpellets - die begeistern mich immer mehr.
> Es ging mit Plötzen weiter, dazwischen auch mal eine prächtig gefärbte Rotfeder und die obligatorischen Karpfen. Leider auch ein sowas von rabiater Biss mit Flucht in die falsche Richtung, dass es das Vorfach in derselben Sekunde gesprengt hat. Ein Karpfen war das mit Sicherheit nicht! Ein Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, auch nicht, die sollte es hier nicht geben. Ich tippe auf Döbel. Oder Babywaller.
> Zum Schluss gab es noch eine zwar kleine (knapp über 30) Schleie, die sich im Moment des Bisses ihrem Schicksal fügte - jeder 20er Plötz macht mehr Radau) - aber das war ein dermaßen schöner Fisch....
> 
> Einen Haufen Vögel gab es auch, Blaumeise und Bachstelze und zum ersten Mal in freier Wildbahn ein Pärchen Stieglitze. Früher soll es die in Massen gegeben haben.


Die Hühnerpellets, hast du die Präpariert oder sinken die von alleine ?


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen Angelausflug ganz nach meinem Geschmack, der schönste seit längerer Zeit um genau zu sein.
> 
> „Mein“ Bach fließt ja teilweise auch durch das Städtchen, bisher habe ich diese Stellen aber gemieden, die Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Es gibt aber einige reizvolle Bereiche an der Straße...also Streetfishing.
> 
> An einem Wehr mit einer tiefen Wanne dahinter sah es besonders vielversprechend aus, leider kommt man dort kaum ans Ufer. Ich habe mich trotzdem zwischen Bäume und Gestrüpp gezwängt und ein paar mittlere Plötzen gefangen - der 16er Haken saß bei allen Fischen weit hinten, außerdem verhedderte sich die Posenmontage im Baum über mir, sodass ich die Stelle wechselte, die Rute auch und ebenso die Haken.
> 
> Ich saß nun ein paar Meter vor einer uralten Holzbohlenbrücke, die zu einer kleinen Straße gehört, die zu einem Reiterhof führt....alle zehn Minuten: rumpelratterpolter (in Dokus über den Sambesi gibts auch solche Brücken) fährt eine gutsituierte Mutti im Volvo SUV ihren Wanst zum Pferd....den Fischen macht das Gepolter nichts aus, denke ich mir, die wohnen da und sind es gewohnt.
> 
> Jedenfalls kam nun eine Grundrute zum Einsatz, Haken 12# und fette Bienenmaden (gekauft ohne reinzugucken als normale Maden und auch nur den normalen Madenpreis gezahlt). Ich habe versucht, unter die Brücke zu werfen, angefüttert wurde mit Hühnerpellets - die begeistern mich immer mehr.
> Es ging mit Plötzen weiter, dazwischen auch mal eine prächtig gefärbte Rotfeder und die obligatorischen Karpfen. Leider auch ein sowas von rabiater Biss mit Flucht in die falsche Richtung, dass es das Vorfach in derselben Sekunde gesprengt hat. Ein Karpfen war das mit Sicherheit nicht! Ein Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, auch nicht, die sollte es hier nicht geben. Ich tippe auf Döbel. Oder Babywaller.
> Zum Schluss gab es noch eine zwar kleine (knapp über 30) Schleie, die sich im Moment des Bisses ihrem Schicksal fügte - jeder 20er Plötz macht mehr Radau) - aber das war ein dermaßen schöner Fisch....
> 
> Einen Haufen Vögel gab es auch, Blaumeise und Bachstelze und zum ersten Mal in freier Wildbahn ein Pärchen Stieglitze. Früher soll es die in Massen gegeben haben.


Petri Heil,netter Bericht.


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Hühnerpellets, hast du die Präpariert oder sinken die von alleine ?


Die sinken von allein, brauchen allerdings etwas länger als Feeder Pellets bis sie zerfallen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die sinken von allein, brauchen allerdings etwas länger als Feeder Pellets bis sie zerfallen.



Das kommt ganz auf die Pellets drauf an, hast du welche für Legehennen, Aufzuchtsfutter oder zum beifüttern?
Ist auf jedenfall eine super billige Sache  und ein echter Geheimtipp.
Die Pellets zerfallen quasi relativ schnell und so klein das die Partikel zwischen die Steine/Kies fallen und so von den Kleinfischen nicht erwischt werden.
Alles was zurück bleibt lockt die größeren Fische wie z.B. Karpfen und große Bachsen an.
Zum Anfüttern reicht da meistens schon ne kleine Dose mit Pellets zum anfüttern.
Nachteil an der Sache, große Weiten lassen sich damit nicht füttern außer man feuchtet sie etwas an und macht sie zu Ballen dann fliegen sie auch weiter.
Im PVA machen sie sich zudem gut und können zu Pellet und Boilies gefischt werden.

Hab aba auch schon gehört das sie nicht in jedem Fluß fange sollen.

@Minimax 
Ich bin grad etwas schokiert das eine 0,20er ein Abschleppseil ist


----------



## Minimax

@Minimax
Ich bin grad etwas schokiert das eine 0,20er ein Abschleppseil ist 
[/QUOTE]

Sei unbesorgt, ich meine an meinen Massstäben, Methoden, Gewässern und Fischen. Und was soll ich sagen? Würd ich je einen Fisch ans Band kriegen, der stärkere Schnur benötigt, würde der mich ohnehin mühelos auf Nimmerwiedersehen in die Fluten ziehen...


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen Angelausflug ganz nach meinem Geschmack, der schönste seit längerer Zeit um genau zu sein.
> 
> „Mein“ Bach fließt ja teilweise auch durch das Städtchen, bisher habe ich diese Stellen aber gemieden, die Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Es gibt aber einige reizvolle Bereiche an der Straße...also Streetfishing.
> 
> An einem Wehr mit einer tiefen Wanne dahinter sah es besonders vielversprechend aus, leider kommt man dort kaum ans Ufer. Ich habe mich trotzdem zwischen Bäume und Gestrüpp gezwängt und ein paar mittlere Plötzen gefangen - der 16er Haken saß bei allen Fischen weit hinten, außerdem verhedderte sich die Posenmontage im Baum über mir, sodass ich die Stelle wechselte, die Rute auch und ebenso die Haken.
> 
> Ich saß nun ein paar Meter vor einer uralten Holzbohlenbrücke, die zu einer kleinen Straße gehört, die zu einem Reiterhof führt....alle zehn Minuten: rumpelratterpolter (in Dokus über den Sambesi gibts auch solche Brücken) fährt eine gutsituierte Mutti im Volvo SUV ihren Wanst zum Pferd....den Fischen macht das Gepolter nichts aus, denke ich mir, die wohnen da und sind es gewohnt.
> 
> Jedenfalls kam nun eine Grundrute zum Einsatz, Haken 12# und fette Bienenmaden (gekauft ohne reinzugucken als normale Maden und auch nur den normalen Madenpreis gezahlt). Ich habe versucht, unter die Brücke zu werfen, angefüttert wurde mit Hühnerpellets - die begeistern mich immer mehr.
> Es ging mit Plötzen weiter, dazwischen auch mal eine prächtig gefärbte Rotfeder und die obligatorischen Karpfen. Leider auch ein sowas von rabiater Biss mit Flucht in die falsche Richtung, dass es das Vorfach in derselben Sekunde gesprengt hat. Ein Karpfen war das mit Sicherheit nicht! Ein Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, auch nicht, die sollte es hier nicht geben. Ich tippe auf Döbel. Oder Babywaller.
> Zum Schluss gab es noch eine zwar kleine (knapp über 30) Schleie, die sich im Moment des Bisses ihrem Schicksal fügte - jeder 20er Plötz macht mehr Radau) - aber das war ein dermaßen schöner Fisch....
> 
> Einen Haufen Vögel gab es auch, Blaumeise und Bachstelze und zum ersten Mal in freier Wildbahn ein Pärchen Stieglitze. Früher soll es die in Massen gegeben haben.


Danke für den schönen Bericht. 
Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Mescalero

#Hühnerpellets

Meinen rudimentären Niederländischkenntnissen zufolge sind das welche für Legehennen (Legkippen).

edit: auf Deutsch stehts auch drauf....Brille aufsetzen hätte geholfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Plane ja gerade einen Ausflug an die Küste und da spricht mich meine Frau gerade an, ob ich denn für den Ausflug noch Tacklebedarf hätte und nicht morgen mal loswolle  hrhr ich werd verrückt


Da würde ich mir aber Gedanken machen, zu ihren Hintergedanken - könnte evtl. teuer werden!  

(bischen verspätet - hierbei merkt man's)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die ist von dem Berliner Posenbauer Stuart Sharpe von Handmade Floats . Hatte ich mir im Frühjahr mal einen Satz gegönnt.


Der kann fein bauen bzw. versteht was von den Dingern!  

Nur bischen viel Klimbim dran für einen fast Wegwerfartikel - das kostete dich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kaufe laufend Haken und es werden trotzdem eher weniger, denn mehr. Das kanns doch nicht sein!


Verbaseln, geheime Senken, unterbewusst angelegte Halden, irgend sowas wird es sein.

Außerdem ist nach 50 intensiv nachgedachten Jahren die Birne rappelvoll - Hausputz tut not!

Wenn man noch in seinen letzten 5 Wohnungen weiß, wo die Haken waren und welcher Schublade genau, dann ist das in der aktuellen Situation meist wertlos.
Eigentlich eine ganz böse Sache, wenn man es nicht schafft mit sauberputzen, dann droht schlimmeres.
Beschäftigt mich aktuell sehr.


----------



## Minimax

So, 
nach Feiertagseinkauf bin ich wieder daheim- stressig, aber für meine Lieben Jungs (also in dem Fall nicht Euch, sondern die mit den Schuppen) ist zum Vatertag das Beste grade gut genug: Heut morgen schon 3halbe frische Maden (stramme Krabbler, alle noch mit schwarzem Fleck) geholt, die werden jetzt runtergekühlt, das olle Sägemehl und die Schluffen beseitigt, zart mit Watte abtupfen, dazu ein paar Handvoll schön oranger Caster aus eigener Produktion, und dann gibt's ein Bad in feinster Currymischung und DInkelkleie, beides Bio, versteht sich. Für den kleinen Appetit, und um die Kunde flussabwärts zu tragen und meine lieben Gäste an die Schlemmerstelle zu locken, wo ich dann bereits ein herrliches Luncheon Meat Buffet angerichtet habe.
Bin extra zu nem anderen Supermarkt für das gute Ooriginool Tulip gefahren, da mein nahegelegener Markt nur noch diese glipschige, fettarme Holland-Zeugs führt, widerlich, das haben die Jungs verweigert und zwar zu recht. Das Tulip bring ich nach dem Würfeln -bunte Mischung von Klein bis Gross, schön unverdächtig und für jeden was dabei- auf etwas über Zimmertemperatur, dann wird's reichlich mit Signaturecurryaroma versehen und natürlich in gesunder Bio-Polenta geschwenkt, damit jedes Würfelchen seine eigene kleine Mikroaromaspur schwerer Polentakörnchen im Kies bildet, und für die Verspielten etwas Gründel-Möglichkeiten schafft. Und dann lass ichs bis heut Nacht marinieren und schüttel gelegentlich, auch um die Würfelkanten etwas zu abzurunden für die skeptischen Fische. Heut nacht wird's gefrostet, dann ists am Wasser gut angetaut, und natürlich halt ichs fest und frisch mit nem Kühlakku. Wird nicht weniger als drei Dosen vorbereiten, _zufälligerweise_ möchte ich morgen meine Swims etwas reichhaltiger und dauerhafter präparieren.
Ich liebe es für meine Jungs zu kochen, und ausserdem ist morgen ja ein Feiertag, da muss ich den verwöhnten Leckermäulern ja schon was bieten- zumal ich und meine  Küche sich ja an dem neuen Geheimflüsschen erstmal einen Ruf aufbauen müssen. So, nun frisch ans Werk!
hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania

Habe heute meine ersten Maden vorgebadet für morgen 
Gab auch sofort Fisch


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Habe heute meine ersten Maden vorgebadet für morgen
> Gab auch sofort Fisch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346362
> Anhang anzeigen 346363
> Anhang anzeigen 346364
> Anhang anzeigen 346365



Petri, Phiranha, danke für die Bilder, irr ich mich oder ist bei den ersten dreien irgendwie ein Monitorfilter dareingeraten?   jedenfalls viel Spass beim Grillen Chillen Angeln morgen!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Habe heute meine ersten Maden vorgebadet für morgen
> Gab auch sofort Fisch
> Anhang anzeigen 346362
> Anhang anzeigen 346363
> Anhang anzeigen 346364
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346365
> Anhang anzeigen 346362
> Anhang anzeigen 346363
> Anhang anzeigen 346364
> Anhang anzeigen 346365
> Anhang anzeigen 346366


Petri Kalle ,schöne Fotos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt eine Ersatzspule (bzw. Spüle einer eigens angeschafften zweitrolle, danke Herr Daiwa für ihre großzügige Spulenpolitik) mit dicker fetter 20er klarmachen lassen.
> Ich kann nur hoffen, das die Döbel, die ja die eigentliche Hauptmission sind, nicht verschnupft auf das Abschleppseil reagieren.


Das mit der Rollenausstattung bzw. fehlenden E-Spulen, sowie begleitet von sparsamsten Extra-Angeboten dazu ist leider Standard geworden! 
Umso mehr genau ein echter Grund, das auf 2 Rollen mit 2 Spulen zu demselben Preis (ca. =80€) aufzuteilen! 
Die mitgelieferte Zweitmechanik erledigt dann auch evtl. anfallende E-Teile-Probleme   

Wobei, ich hatte schon einen LT-Rollen Anbieter gefunden (ca. halber Rollenpackungspreis), und die Spulen sind weit durchtauschbar, gerade in den uns interessierenden Größen.
Ich habe 3 unterschiedliche Typen und durchprobiert, dem Baukasten sei dank.

Ne gute eher angerauchte 20er ist doch kein Ding, sofern nicht gerade Idealsichtverhältnisse herrschen.
Denn dann braucht man erst recht verschiedene Schnurfabrikate und eben noch mehr E-Spulen, um die am besten akzeptierte zu finden.
Ich bin da gerne bei meiner "Systemrolle mit ab 5 Spulen". Ich wechsele wirklich öfter mal am Wasser, ein paar Farben grau grün hauptsächlich, möglichst ein paar andere auch; gibt aber noch viele schöne Farben und Ausführungen mehr.
Ich angele auch Spin noch manchmal mit Mono, da bemerkt man schnell Schnurunterschiede.


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler Stimmt, eben die LTs sind vielfältig kompatibel- die "Ersatztspule" für meine aktive Rolle stammt von einem günstigeren Modell derselben Größe.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, Hauptsache es läuft nicht ab wie bei Dürrenmatt.
> 
> Ich werde erstmal das Flüsschen, seine Launen und Bewohner weiter in meiner flüchtigen Art erforschen und geniessen und sehen, was der nächste Spaziergang mit der Darent und etwas Tulip so bringt. Das falscheste wäre, glaube ich, mir nun mit einer fanatischen Suche nach einem Phantom den Spass zu nehmen und die Flussgottheit zu erzürnen, indem ich mit ner 1,75 Rute, fettem Freiläufer und einem Zentner bindigem Käsefutter eine Futtersackfestung errichte. Wobei eben etwas kräftigere Schnur noch keine Hybris sein dürfte.


Jetzt bloss nicht krämpfig werden und in den Experimentalismus verfallen. Du weisst ja, worauf es gebissen hat. Das mach mal ein klitzekleines Wenig stabiler. Dann wird das mit dem Fisch X!


Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir hats ne durchgebundene 16er GTM zerplirrt- aber ich kann natürlich vorherige Schnurschäden nicht ausschließen.
> Hab mir jetzt eine Ersatzspule (bzw. Spüle einer eigens angeschafften zweitrolle, danke Herr Daiwa für ihre großzügige Spulenpolitik) mit dicker fetter 20er klarmachen lassen.
> Ich kann nur hoffen, das die Döbel, die ja die eigentliche Hauptmission sind, nicht verschnupft auf das Abschleppseil reagieren.


Eine 20er ohne Macken muss man aber auch erst mal mit dem üblichen Friedfischgerät zerreissen! 
Selbst als Vorfach und dann mit .22er bis .25er Hauptschnur sehe ich da kein Sensibilitätsproblem aufkommen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt bloss nicht krämpfig werden und in den Experimentalismus verfallen. Du weisst ja, worauf es gebissen hat. Das mach mal ein klitzekleines Wenig stabiler. Dann wird das mit dem Fisch X!



Precisely.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @phirania , tolle Fische!


----------



## Andal

Und wenn es wirklich ein E. lucius ist, dann werde ruhig temporär abtrünnig, serviere ihm etwas Blech, oder Holz und den Hecht dann deiner Missus auf einem Bett von feinen Gemüsen, eingehüllt in zarten Bacon und angegossen mit einem schönen Riesling. Alles aus dem Ofen und zu neuen Kartöffelchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ Was am besten aber wieder eine weitere E-Spule bedeutet! 

Ich habe fast immer etwas wie eine 0,25er Mono E-Spule - auch E.-tauglich dabei , wobei das nur mit normalgroßen Ringen mit den dickeren Leinen was wird.
Bei Matchrutenringen ist leider von 018 auf 020 oft schon Schluss mit durchgleiten, das ärgert mich immer öfter und entbehrt mehr und mehr der Sinnhaftigkeit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Pferdegründlinge und feines Vorfach ist sone Sache.
Mit 20er TopShot und 12er Vorfach mit 14er Irgendwas habe ich mal beim Alandangeln einen monströsen B-Fisch gehakt.
Nach 20 Minuten Drill musste das arme Tier 10 Minuten beatmet werden...
Übrigens mit der kleinsten Rute die ich habe, welche noch die original Drahtberingung hatte. Die Ringe waren nach dem Drill fast durchsägt - das sagt wohl einiges über den Faktor Glück bei diesem Drill aus...
Das ist die Rute









So viel Glück kann man eigentlich nur an offenen Gewässern haben - an kleinen Flüssen würde ich nicht unter 20er Vorfach angeln, falls ich B.Fische erwarte.
Ein Freund hat gerade ein ähnliches Problem am rasch fließenden Kleinfluß: die Döbel wirklich groß und auch richtig vorsichtig.
Wie weit will man da mit der Stärke des Vorfachs runtergehen..?
Fürn 16er ist ja schon der Strömungsdruck gefährlich..


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn es wirklich ein E. lucius ist, dann werde ruhig temporär abtrünnig, serviere ihm etwas Blech, oder Holz und den Hecht dann deiner Missus auf einem Bett von feinen Gemüsen, eingehüllt in zarten Bacon und angegossen mit einem schönen Riesling. Alles aus dem Ofen und zu neuen Kartöffelchen.



Gute Idee, aber da muss ich streng sein. Obwohls dem vielseitigen Wanderangler wohl geziemt, ein oder drei Stücklein Blech tief unten im Rucksack für alle Fälle parat zu haben, verweiger ich mich dieser eigentlich vernünftigen Vorsorge, ich bin ja leichter abzulenken als ein Hundewelpe. Und Fisch X steht morgen nicht im Mittelpunkt, aber klar werde ich den Swim wieder aufsuchen. LIeber sauber ins anständige kontinuierliche Döbeln kommen, statt Luftschlösser bauen. Und wenn ich wirklich einen Wasserwolf identifizieren und lokaliseren kann, dann muss ich halt eine Ükel fangen, und die Dose mit dem 7x7 und den Trebles aus dem Tornister kramen. 

Ich werde aber sicher nochmal mit einer richtigen Spinnausrüstung mir das Flüsschen unter die Lupe nehmen, spätestens wenn ich meinen fliegenenthusiastischen Angelkumpel als Ghillie dienen werde. Wäre auch ein schönes Debüt für die kleine Splitcanehardy.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das mit der Rollenausstattung bzw. fehlenden E-Spulen, sowie begleitet von sparsamsten Extra-Angeboten dazu ist leider Standard geworden!
> Umso mehr genau ein echter Grund, das auf 2 Rollen mit 2 Spulen zu demselben Preis (ca. =80€) aufzuteilen!
> Die mitgelieferte Zweitmechanik erledigt dann auch evtl. anfallende E-Teile-Probleme
> 
> Wobei, ich hatte schon einen LT-Rollen Anbieter gefunden (ca. halber Rollenpackungspreis), und die Spulen sind weit durchtauschbar, gerade in den uns interessierenden Größen.
> Ich habe 3 unterschiedliche Typen und durchprobiert, dem Baukasten sei dank.
> 
> Ne gute eher angerauchte 20er ist doch kein Ding, sofern nicht gerade Idealsichtverhältnisse herrschen.
> Denn dann braucht man erst recht verschiedene Schnurfabrikate und eben noch mehr E-Spulen, um die am besten akzeptierte zu finden.
> Ich bin da gerne bei meiner "Systemrolle mit ab 5 Spulen". Ich wechsele wirklich öfter mal am Wasser, ein paar Farben grau grün hauptsächlich, möglichst ein paar andere auch; gibt aber noch viele schöne Farben und Ausführungen mehr.
> Ich angele auch Spin noch manchmal mit Mono, da bemerkt man schnell Schnurunterschiede.


Hab mir gestern für meine Bolo ne neue Shimano dl 2500 fb gegönnt, erfreulicherweise ist da eine E-Spule dabei


----------



## Andal

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob's notwendig ist, aber es wäre schon die reine Minne, wenn der Herr seiner Dame das noch dampfende Drachenherz zu Füssen legt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Übrigens mit der kleinsten Rute die ich habe, welche noch die original Drahtberingung hatte. Die Ringe waren nach dem Drill fast durchsägt - das sagt wohl einiges über den Faktor Glück bei diesem Drill aus...
> Das ist die Rute


Niedliches Ding die kleine! Sogar mit Idealgriff für Eisangeln und Mormyschka etc.

Da sind doch aber Einlagen drin in den Ringen, oder täuscht das Bild so?
Monofil hat da eingesägt? Wasser so mulschig?



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nach 20 Minuten Drill musste das arme Tier 10 Minuten beatmet werden...


Das mit der Drillzeit ist eben auch ein vorplanerisch wichtiges Problem, sowohl beim Wiedereinsetzen, als auch für die Pfanne.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern für meine Bolo ne neue Shimano dl 2500 fb gegönnt, *erfreulicherweise ist da eine E-Spule dabei*



Ja es gibt so legendäre Markt-Dualitäten, mal hat der eine die Nase vorn, mal der Andere. Macht aber nix, denn sie haben jeweils ihre treue Fanbase:

Daiwa-Shimano
Märklin-Fleischmann
Canon-Nikon
McDonalds-Burger King
Gott-Satan..
Die Liste liesse sich fortsetzen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und wenn ich wirklich einen Wasserwolf identifizieren und lokaliseren kann, dann muss ich halt eine Ükel fangen, und die Dose mit dem 7x7 und den Trebles aus dem Tornister kramen.


Das geht immer, weniger Zeugs dabei und machbar! 
Muss nur vorbereitet sein, Stahlwerkstatt bleibt besser zuhause.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Muss nur vorbereitet sein, Stahlwerkstatt bleibt besser zuhause.



Damals extra Knotbares besorgt und getestet. Reduce to the Max.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Pferdegründlinge und feines Vorfach ist sone Sache.
> Mit 20er TopShot und 12er Vorfach mit 14er Irgendwas habe ich mal beim Alandangeln einen monströsen B-Fisch gehakt.
> Nach 20 Minuten Drill musste das arme Tier 10 Minuten beatmet werden...
> Übrigens mit der kleinsten Rute die ich habe, welche noch die original Drahtberingung hatte. Die Ringe waren nach dem Drill fast durchsägt - das sagt wohl einiges über den Faktor Glück bei diesem Drill aus...
> Das ist die Rute
> Anhang anzeigen 346367
> Anhang anzeigen 346368
> 
> 
> So viel Glück kann man eigentlich nur an offenen Gewässern haben - an kleinen Flüssen würde ich nicht unter 20er Vorfach angeln, falls ich B.Fische erwarte.
> Ein Freund hat gerade ein ähnliches Problem am rasch fließenden Kleinfluß: die Döbel wirklich groß und auch richtig vorsichtig.
> Wie weit will man da mit der Stärke des Vorfachs runtergehen..?
> Fürn 16er ist ja schon der Strömungsdruck gefährlich..


Ein vorzügliches Ensemble für die "schwarzen Männer"! 

Ein intaktes .18er Vorfach, eventuell FC-coated, kriegt kein Döbel klein, es sei denn der Haken sitzt so tief, dass die Schlundzähne greifen können. Aber da hülfe dann, bei einem guten Aitel, auch kein  .50er!

Und das .18er ist auch nicht zu grob bemessen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern für meine Bolo ne neue Shimano dl 2500 fb gegönnt, erfreulicherweise ist da eine E-Spule dabei


Da fehlt irgendwas vom Namen, hab mal gesucht und wohl gefunden:
Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FB
- Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminiumspule
- Zusätzliche Graphit Ersatzspule

reicht selbst bei der 100€ Klasse nur noch für ne Plastikzweitspule. 
Immerhin, gerade bei einer Freilaufrolle mit dünnsten Monoschnüren fürs ganz feine passend brauchbar.


----------



## Hering 58

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Pferdegründlinge und feines Vorfach ist sone Sache.
> Mit 20er TopShot und 12er Vorfach mit 14er Irgendwas habe ich mal beim Alandangeln einen monströsen B-Fisch gehakt.
> Nach 20 Minuten Drill musste das arme Tier 10 Minuten beatmet werden...
> Übrigens mit der kleinsten Rute die ich habe, welche noch die original Drahtberingung hatte. Die Ringe waren nach dem Drill fast durchsägt - das sagt wohl einiges über den Faktor Glück bei diesem Drill aus...
> Das ist die Rute
> Anhang anzeigen 346367
> Anhang anzeigen 346368
> 
> 
> So viel Glück kann man eigentlich nur an offenen Gewässern haben - an kleinen Flüssen würde ich nicht unter 20er Vorfach angeln, falls ich B.Fische erwarte.
> Ein Freund hat gerade ein ähnliches Problem am rasch fließenden Kleinfluß: die Döbel wirklich groß und auch richtig vorsichtig.
> Wie weit will man da mit der Stärke des Vorfachs runtergehen..?
> Fürn 16er ist ja schon der Strömungsdruck gefährlich..


Niedliche kleine Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> es sei denn der Haken sitzt so tief, dass die Schlundzähne greifen können. Aber da hülfe dann, bei einem guten Aitel, auch kein  .50er!


Hast du bei sowas schon echte Abbisse gehabt?

Ich kann mich an wenige Vorfälle erinnern (einmal deutlich Karpfen), wo m.A.n. der Knoten aufgeschert wurde, von den Restkringeln her.
Das könnten Schlundzähne wahrscheinlich.

Was mich wieder leidvoll erinnern lässt, dass ich mal eine Schlundzahnsammlung auf Birkenholzplatte angelegt hatte, Karpfen, Aland usw.. Viel Zeit und Enthusiasmus reingesteckt.
Aus hygienischen Gründen und vielen Umzügen ist die weggekommen ...
Wenn ich daran denke, echt schade nun.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du bei sowas schon echte Abbisse gehabt?
> 
> Ich kann mich an wenige Vorfälle erinnern (einmal deutlich Karpfen), wo m.A.n. der Knoten aufgeschert wurde, von den Restkringeln her.
> Das könnten Schlundzähne wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Was mich wieder leidvoll erinnern lässt, dass ich mal eine Schlundzahnsammlung auf Birkenholzplatte angelegt hatte, Karpfen, Aland.
> Aus hygienischen Gründen und vielen Umzügen ist die weggekommen ...
> Wenn ich daran denke, echt schade nun.


Einmal habe ich schuldhaft verpennt, die Montage draussen gelassen und zum Bieseln gegangen. Natürlich Biss. Deutlich durchgekaut, weil viel zu tief geschluckt. Passiert mir in der Weise auch nicht mehr!


----------



## Minimax

ALso ein Ükel -ich weiss nicht mehr welcher, er war aber kundig- hat mal sehr dezidiert die Schnurscheu der Döbel betont. Im Winter, bei meinen kapriziösen Hausfischen glaube ich auch das bestätigen zu können: In diesen harten Tagen lief es besser, wenn ich an meine 16er ein Ende 12er geknotet habe, aber das ist natürlich subjektiv. Eigentlich ists bei mir sehr standardisiert: Ansonsten nutze ich _für die Döbelei an meinem Hausflüsschen_ 16er an der Grundangel, an der Trottingrute 14er. Nie Probleme bis 49 gehabt. Echte Drillabrisse hatte ich nur, und zwar mehrmals, mit ner 18er NoName (kann daher auch keine spezifische Warnung aussprechen), wurde sofort gewechselt.
Aber klar, neues Gewässer, neue Umstände, evtl. neue Spezies, 1mal die Strecke beangelt, da sollte man etwas Vorsicht walten lassen. Und wenn ich merke dass mit der 20er gar keine Bisse mehr kommen, wechsel ich auf 16er Spule, und habe natürlich alle möglichen Diameter plus Braid im DIspenser dabei.

Nachtrag: Oh, sehr interessant mit dem durchgekauten Vorfach, klingt auch logisch- Döbelschlundzähne sind ein beeindruckendes Mahlwerk!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Damals extra Knotbares besorgt und getestet. Reduce to the Max.


Ich traue dem Geknote nicht wirklich. Wenn, dann hält das höchstens kurzzeitig. Beim Quetschen hält 7x7 noch kürzer. 
Das einzig wahre sind gewickelte/umwickelte Schlaufen, heute nicht mehr notwendigerweise zu verlöten, besonders für den Rutenbauer .


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da sind doch aber Einlagen drin in den Ringen, oder täuscht das Bild so?
> Monofil hat da eingesägt? Wasser so mulschig?



Nee - da waren so super billige verchromte Drahtringe drauf - die habe ich natürlich getauscht.. .


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen Angelausflug ganz nach meinem Geschmack, der schönste seit längerer Zeit um genau zu sein.
> 
> „Mein“ Bach fließt ja teilweise auch durch das Städtchen, bisher habe ich diese Stellen aber gemieden, die Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Es gibt aber einige reizvolle Bereiche an der Straße...also Streetfishing.
> 
> An einem Wehr mit einer tiefen Wanne dahinter sah es besonders vielversprechend aus, leider kommt man dort kaum ans Ufer. Ich habe mich trotzdem zwischen Bäume und Gestrüpp gezwängt und ein paar mittlere Plötzen gefangen - der 16er Haken saß bei allen Fischen weit hinten, außerdem verhedderte sich die Posenmontage im Baum über mir, sodass ich die Stelle wechselte, die Rute auch und ebenso die Haken.
> 
> Ich saß nun ein paar Meter vor einer uralten Holzbohlenbrücke, die zu einer kleinen Straße gehört, die zu einem Reiterhof führt....alle zehn Minuten: rumpelratterpolter (in Dokus über den Sambesi gibts auch solche Brücken) fährt eine gutsituierte Mutti im Volvo SUV ihren Wanst zum Pferd....den Fischen macht das Gepolter nichts aus, denke ich mir, die wohnen da und sind es gewohnt.
> 
> Jedenfalls kam nun eine Grundrute zum Einsatz, Haken 12# und fette Bienenmaden (gekauft ohne reinzugucken als normale Maden und auch nur den normalen Madenpreis gezahlt). Ich habe versucht, unter die Brücke zu werfen, angefüttert wurde mit Hühnerpellets - die begeistern mich immer mehr.
> Es ging mit Plötzen weiter, dazwischen auch mal eine prächtig gefärbte Rotfeder und die obligatorischen Karpfen. Leider auch ein sowas von rabiater Biss mit Flucht in die falsche Richtung, dass es das Vorfach in derselben Sekunde gesprengt hat. Ein Karpfen war das mit Sicherheit nicht! Ein Fisch, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, auch nicht, die sollte es hier nicht geben. Ich tippe auf Döbel. Oder Babywaller.
> Zum Schluss gab es noch eine zwar kleine (knapp über 30) Schleie, die sich im Moment des Bisses ihrem Schicksal fügte - jeder 20er Plötz macht mehr Radau) - aber das war ein dermaßen schöner Fisch....
> 
> Einen Haufen Vögel gab es auch, Blaumeise und Bachstelze und zum ersten Mal in freier Wildbahn ein Pärchen Stieglitze. Früher soll es die in Massen gegeben haben.


Sehr schöner Bericht. Petri heil zu dem bunten Strauß, denn du dir zusammengestellt hast.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ALso ein Ükel -ich weiss nicht mehr welcher, er war aber kundig- hat mal sehr dezidiert die Schnurscheu der Döbel betont. Im Winter, bei meinen kapriziösen Hausfischen glaube ich auch das bestätigen zu können: In diesen harten Tagen lief es besser, wenn ich an meine 16er ein Ende 12er geknotet habe, aber das ist natürlich subjektiv. Eigentlich ists bei mir sehr standardisiert: Ansonsten nutze ich _für die Döbelei an meinem Hausflüsschen_ 16er an der Grundangel, an der Trottingrute 14er. Nie Probleme bis 49 gehabt. Echte Drillabrisse hatte ich nur, und zwar mehrmals, mit ner 18er NoName (kann daher auch keine spezifische Warnung aussprechen), wurde sofort gewechselt.
> Aber klar, neues Gewässer, neue Umstände, evtl. neue Spezies, 1mal die Strecke beangelt, da sollte man etwas Vorsicht walten lassen.


Die ganze Sache mit der Schnur und Scheuchwirkung ist wie schon vielfach und immer wieder woanders durchdiskutiert, mit mehr Meinungen als Diskutanden.
Und pauschal ist alles falsch, denn es gibt fast immer den Gegenbeweis. 

Ich habe da das schöne Beispiel, dass 3h spinnen mit 0.17 FC auf Forellen keinen einzigen Biss brachte, aber ein etwas größerer Wobbler an ca. 0.60mm Stahlvorfach sofort an derselben Stelle voll genommen wurde.
Bei Barschen passiert mir das auch öfter, vorher fein "unsichtbar" geht fast gar nichts, dann wechselt man auf gröber mit deutlichem Stahl, und die Dicken finden das an derselben Stelle attraktiv.
Zu verstehen ist das in allen Faktoren nicht wirklich, weil die Fische das Angebot aus der aktuellen Situation beurteilen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Und wenn ich merke dass mit der 20er gar keine Bisse mehr kommen, wechsel ich auf 16er Spule, und habe natürlich alle möglichen Diameter plus Braid im DIspenser dabei.


Also ist vorbereitet für möglichst viele Eventualitäten das beste, was man tun kann.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich traue dem Geknote nicht wirklich. Wenn, dann hält das höchstens kurzzeitig. Beim Quetschen hält 7x7 noch kürzer.
> Das einzig wahre sind gewickelte/umwickelte Schlaufen, heute nicht mehr notwendigerweise zu verlöten, besonders für den Rutenbauer .



FInd ich auch komisch, aber ich denk mal als "Notfall-Gelegenheits-Yps-Raubfisch-Döschen" sollts reichen, so konnt ich auch mal ein Hechtlein oder zwei landen. Kommt ja auch nur alle Jubeljahre vor, und wenn ich dann an die Hauptschnur die ich üblicherweise drauf habe, dann ist so ein Improstahlvorfach das geringste Problem.
Klar, ist ne defizitäre Minimallösung, aber besser als in Versuchung zu geraten und dann verantwortungslos den Drilling als Mono zu tüddeln.

Habe natürlich ne echte grosse Schwere Raubfischbox, mit Hülsen und Zange und Bojenposen und so, aber die ist für nen dezidierten Deadbäitansitz bestimmt und ganz hinten in meinem Archiv. Ich möchte auch nicht die dort nistenden Fledermäuse stören.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ein vorzügliches Ensemble für die "schwarzen Männer"!
> 
> Ein intaktes .18er Vorfach, eventuell FC-coated, kriegt kein Döbel klein, es sei denn der Haken sitzt so tief, dass die Schlundzähne greifen können. Aber da hülfe dann, bei einem guten Aitel, auch kein  .50er!
> 
> Und das .18er ist auch nicht zu grob bemessen.



Da habe ich Zweifel - dazu bin ich viel zu häufig von den D-Fischen ausgelacht worden.. .
Hinzu kommt eine heftige Rausche/Solschwelle 5-10m unterhalb vom Standplatz.
Tricky..


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da habe ich Zweifel - dazu bin ich viel zu häufig von den D-Fischen ausgelacht worden.. .
> Hinzu kommt eine heftige Rausche/Solschwelle 5-10m unterhalb vom Standplatz.
> Tricky..


Man muss eben abwägen. Entweder Biss um jeden Preis - auch wenn sie abreissen. Oder die paar Fische die beissen auch sicher landen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee - da waren so super billige verchromte Drahtringe drauf - die habe ich natürlich getauscht.. .


Achso, alles klar!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> So,
> nach Feiertagseinkauf bin ich wieder daheim- stressig, aber für meine Lieben Jungs (also in dem Fall nicht Euch, sondern die mit den Schuppen) ist zum Vatertag das Beste grade gut genug: Heut morgen schon 3halbe frische Maden (stramme Krabbler, alle noch mit schwarzem Fleck) geholt, die werden jetzt runtergekühlt, das olle Sägemehl und die Schluffen beseitigt, zart mit Watte abtupfen, dazu ein paar Handvoll schön oranger Caster aus eigener Produktion, und dann gibt's ein Bad in feinster Currymischung und DInkelkleie, beides Bio, versteht sich. Für den kleinen Appetit, und um die Kunde flussabwärts zu tragen und meine lieben Gäste an die Schlemmerstelle zu locken, wo ich dann bereits ein herrliches Luncheon Meat Buffet angerichtet habe.
> Bin extra zu nem anderen Supermarkt für das gute Ooriginool Tulip gefahren, da mein nahegelegener Markt nur noch diese glipschige, fettarme Holland-Zeugs führt, widerlich, das haben die Jungs verweigert und zwar zu recht. Das Tulip bring ich nach dem Würfeln -bunte Mischung von Klein bis Gross, schön unverdächtig und für jeden was dabei- auf etwas über Zimmertemperatur, dann wird's reichlich mit Signaturecurryaroma versehen und natürlich in gesunder Bio-Polenta geschwenkt, damit jedes Würfelchen seine eigene kleine Mikroaromaspur schwerer Polentakörnchen im Kies bildet, und für die Verspielten etwas Gründel-Möglichkeiten schafft. Und dann lass ichs bis heut Nacht marinieren und schüttel gelegentlich, auch um die Würfelkanten etwas zu abzurunden für die skeptischen Fische. Heut nacht wird's gefrostet, dann ists am Wasser gut angetaut, und natürlich halt ichs fest und frisch mit nem Kühlakku. Wird nicht weniger als drei Dosen vorbereiten, _zufälligerweise_ möchte ich morgen meine Swims etwas reichhaltiger und dauerhafter präparieren.
> Ich liebe es für meine Jungs zu kochen, und ausserdem ist morgen ja ein Feiertag, da muss ich den verwöhnten Leckermäulern ja schon was bieten- zumal ich und meine  Küche sich ja an dem neuen Geheimflüsschen erstmal einen Ruf aufbauen müssen. So, nun frisch ans Werk!
> hg
> Minimax


Du gibst dir echt Mühe, deine Lieblinge ans Band zu bekommen. Von nichts, kommt nichts. Freu mich auf deinen Bericht. Mal schauen, was deine Gourmetküche gebracht hat. Ich bin guter Dinge.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Früher gab es bei uns so ein geflügeltes Wort für hundsmiserable Metallwaren - "Jugoslawische Bleinägel". Die waren schon krumm, wenn man nur leise "Hammer" sagte.


----------



## Minimax

Es ist halt auch so, dass die Verhältnisse immer sehr unterschiedlich sind- Obwohl bei oberflächlich Gleicher Methode und Fisch man manchmal glaubt, warum der andere so unterschiedliche Leinen verwendet. In Wahrheit sind wir ganz alleine, eine bestimmte Schnur, oder auch nur ein bestimmter Durchmesser oder Tragkraft kann trügersich sein, weil soviele andere Umstände divergieren.
Und mal ehrlich: Ich kenne keinen unter Uns, der der nicht längst seine Telefonleitung des Vertrauens gefunden hat, der er vertraut, und die für seine ANgelei, Gewässer und Fische funktioniert.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist halt auch so, dass die Verhältnisse immer sehr unterschiedlich sind- Obwohl bei oberflächlich Gleicher Methode und Fisch man manchmal glaubt, warum der andere so unterschiedliche Leinen verwendet. In Wahrheit sind wir ganz alleine, eine bestimmte Schnur, oder auch nur ein bestimmter Durchmesser oder Tragkraft kann trügersich sein, weil soviele andere Umstände divergieren.
> Und mal ehrlich: Ich kenne keinen unter Uns, der der nicht längst seine Telefonleitung des Vertrauens gefunden hat, der er vertraut, und die für seine ANgelei, Gewässer und Fische funktioniert.


Jeder hat so seine Lieblingsstiefel, von denen er schwerlich abgeht. Diesen Style hat man ja auch nicht von Ungefähr, der ist so aus Erfahrungen gewachsen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: Ich kenne keinen unter Uns, der der nicht längst seine Telefonleitung des Vertrauens gefunden hat, der er vertraut, und die für seine ANgelei, Gewässer und Fische funktioniert.


Ich habe mir die von Dir präferierte 16er jetzt lange überlegt - und bei einem schönen Schnurangebot mal zugeschlagen, fühlt sich noch vertrauenserweckend an.
Um mal langsam von der mir bewährten 18er mich in Richtung feiner dem Zielwild anzupirschen.
14er Vorfach häufig ausgewechselt passt schon länger, aber meist in besserer Schnurqualität (teurer) und mit projektiert kurzer Lebensdauer (vlt. max 5 Stunden). Anbindeöhrhaken sind auch da.

Die neuen Rollenspulen müssen nur noch aufgezogen werden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss eben abwägen. Entweder Biss um jeden Preis - auch wenn sie abreissen. Oder die paar Fische die beissen auch sicher landen können.


Ich setze zumindest Schnurtests dagegen, in ein paar ruhigen Stunden mal alles probieren, was man so hat und draufhat. Abreissen immer wieder, immer wieder verbessern versuchen.
Natürlich mit Messwerkzeug, wobei die Gravitation überall sehr verlässlich mit Wasserbehältern funktioniert.

So habe ich nach ein paar technischen Testsitzungen und immer jedesmal besser am Wasser vorbereitet,
meinen damals größten Karpfen aus fiesen Pfeil-Seerosen herausbekommen können, mit zwar langer 6m Rute (schon Kohlefaser - Glasfaser hätte das nicht bringen können), aber am 14er Vorfach, nachgemessen am Haken am Lastobjekt mit durchschnittlich 2,1kg. Die Bremse war auf knapp 2,0kg voreingestellt, die Rollenbremse einer größeren unbeeindruckbaren "4000" Rolle (Sigma Supra), und die DAM Bolo mit ihrem ungeheuren  Rückgrat konnte das auch hart "battlen".
Seitdem schwöre ich auf diese Schnurmarke, DAM Bolos und akzeptiere keine vorgefassten Limits. Zeit, Lust, Aufwand und Akkuratesse natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Andal

Eine halbe Ewigkeit waren .16er und .18er Hauptschnüre mein Standard und alle darüber ein Seil. Es ging und es ging sehr gut. Heute ist das alles etwas dicker geworden. Zwischen .20er und .25er ist ganz normal und es geht immer noch bestens. Ich sehe nur viel besser, was ich da mache.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich setze zumindest Schnurtests dagegen, in ein paar ruhigen Stunden mal alles probieren, was man so hat und draufhat. Abreissen immer wieder.
> Natürlich mit Messwerkzeug, wobei die Gravitation überall sehr verlässlich mit Wasserbehältern funktioniert.
> 
> So habe ich nach ein paar technischen Testsitzungen meinen damals größten Karpfen aus Seerosen herausbekommen können, mit zwar langer 6m Rute (schon Kohlefaser - Glasfaser hätte das nicht bringen können), aber am 14er Vorfach, nachgemessen am Haken am Lastobjekt mit durchschnittlich 2,1kg. Die Bremse war auf knapp 2,0kg voreingestellt, die Rollenbremse einer größeren "4000" Rolle (Sigma Supra), und die DAM Bolo mit ihrem ungeheuren  Rückgrat konnte das auch hart "battlen".
> Seitdem schwöre ich auf diese Schnurmarke, DAM Bolos und kenne keine vorgefassten Limits. Zeit, Lust, Aufwand und Akkuratesse natürlich vorausgesetzt.


Tests in der kuscheligen Studierstube bringen mir nur nichts. Am Wasser zählt es. Hic rhodos, hic salta.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Zu was das Mahlwerk, sprich die Schlundzähne eines Karpfens so fähig sind, konnte ich heute beobachten. Ich hatte wieder meine UW-Kameras draussen. Dummerweise hatte ich kein Döschen Mais mehr im Auto, mit dem ich den Platz vor der Linse gerne etwas attraktiver gestalte. Also habe ich mir ein paar von Ferdis Kauröllchen gemopst. Ziemlich fest gepresstes Zeug das, ich habe es mal probiert, nicht wirklich lecker schmeckt. Aber in Ermangelung des Maises habe ich halt einige von den Kauröllchen ein- zweimal durchgebrochen und vor der Linse abgelegt. Recht schnell kam ein ganz guter Schuppi und hat sich die immer noch drei bis vier Zentimeter langen Stückchen reingehauen, als würde er Salzstangen mampfen. Und das übrigens ohne jeglichen Argwohn, was mich etwas verwundert hat.  Ich vermute nicht, dass irgendjemand in dem sehr abgelegenen Swim mit Kauröllchen, Geschmacksrichtung Pansen, anfüttert. Dem Schuppi hat es offenkundig trotzdem geschmeckt. Die bewegten Bilder gibt es übrigens in meinem nächsten Filmprojekt, das sich bereits im Rohschnitt befindet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also kein Frolic? Die hatte ich mal mit überraschendem Ergebnis am Haar auf Karpfen probiert.
Wobei die Attacke spektakulär war (mit Ab eben), aber auch das lange beobachten der Fische von mir im recht klaren Wasser, und das lange beäugen der Karpfen an den Frolics. Rotaugen als Testpicker, Karpfen 15cm davor, ein Bild für die Götter.
Das Problem waren die vielen Schwimmer, mit den vielen Karpfen in trautem Wassertanz, die Fische fühlten sich seltsam behütet dadurch.
Seitdem weiß ich, was für Granaten da schwimmen, die kaum jemand fängt. Einen Riesenbrassen dazwischen konnte ich landen, der war merklich gieriger und schwächer.

Ich schätze, bei dir mit unbekannter Neuheit im Wasser hat das in der Tat den Karpfen erst richtig inspiriert.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Tests in der kuscheligen Studierstube bringen mir nur nichts. Am Wasser zählt es. Hic rhodos, hic salta.



Da muss ich Nordi aber mal in Schutz nehmen, obwohl unsere Ansätze ja sehr unterschiedlich, fast diametral entgegen sind: Solche Tests können was bringen, sie sind nur wenn man sie aussagekräftig gestaltet, ungeheuer aufwendig an (kostbarer Angel-) Zeit, Sorgfalt und Dokumentation- und auch dann ists noch ein grosser Schritt bis zur Handlungsebene.
Für mich wäre diese Mühsal auch nichts, aber auf diese Weise -und nur auf diese Weise- kann man an belastbare, vergleichbare Daten gelangen. Die sind dann auch gültig, auch wenn dann der unendliche Kosmos der Variablen am Wasser folgt. Wer das kann und mag, für den erhöht es sein Vergnügen am Angeln- und wer es hier teilt hat ein gutes Werk getan und das ist aller Ehren wert.
Wer das nicht kann und mag, ich zum Beispiel, der investiert die Angelzeit anders, und auch das ist legitim und richtig- und teilt statt dessen andere Erkenntnisse und Gedanken um das ANgeln herum ("Ode an eine Hydropsyche"), und ein solcher softer Ansatz stößt hier auch auf wohlwollende Augen. Es sind unterschiedliche Seiten derselben Medallie.
Ich erinnere an meine lange zurückliegenden Ausführungen zu Walkeriten und Yatesianern. @Nordlichtangler ist ein echter Walkerit, und wir wissen alle, wie Dick Walker die ANgelei beeinflusst hat.


Jedenfalls ists gut seine Materialien In und auswendig zu kennen, entweder durch Experiment und Doku oder durch Intuition und Erfahrung- und meistens durch ne Mischung aus beidem.


----------



## Andal

Darum schrieb ich doch auch, dass sie mir nix bringen, nicht das sie nichts brächten. Mir ist das alles nur zu umfänglich. Ich probiere am Wasser und sehe...!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich doch auch, dass sie mir nix bringen, nicht das sie nichts brächten. Mir ist das alles nur zu umfänglich. Ich probiere am Wasser und sehe...!


Oh verflixt, sorry, Wenn ich schon darüber schadroniere, das auch für mich Zahlen und Figuren rätselhaft sind, dann sollte ich zumindest Texte sorgfältig lesen können, entschuldige bitte,
hg,
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Andal
^^ Ich musste auch erst mehrmals lesen mit dem "mir", dann ganz einfach.


@Minimax
^^^  Das haste aber schön geschrieben!


----------



## Andal

Langsam sollte ihr wissen, dass ich etwas "komisch anders" bin, schreibe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> So,
> nach Feiertagseinkauf bin ich wieder daheim- stressig, aber für meine Lieben Jungs (also in dem Fall nicht Euch, sondern die mit den Schuppen) ist zum Vatertag das Beste grade gut genug: Heut morgen schon 3halbe frische Maden (stramme Krabbler, alle noch mit schwarzem Fleck) geholt, die werden jetzt runtergekühlt, das olle Sägemehl und die Schluffen beseitigt, zart mit Watte abtupfen, dazu ein paar Handvoll schön oranger Caster aus eigener Produktion, und dann gibt's ein Bad in feinster Currymischung und DInkelkleie, beides Bio, versteht sich. Für den kleinen Appetit, und um die Kunde flussabwärts zu tragen und meine lieben Gäste an die Schlemmerstelle zu locken, wo ich dann bereits ein herrliches Luncheon Meat Buffet angerichtet habe.
> Bin extra zu nem anderen Supermarkt für das gute Ooriginool Tulip gefahren, da mein nahegelegener Markt nur noch diese glipschige, fettarme Holland-Zeugs führt, widerlich, das haben die Jungs verweigert und zwar zu recht. Das Tulip bring ich nach dem Würfeln -bunte Mischung von Klein bis Gross, schön unverdächtig und für jeden was dabei- auf etwas über Zimmertemperatur, dann wird's reichlich mit Signaturecurryaroma versehen und natürlich in gesunder Bio-Polenta geschwenkt, damit jedes Würfelchen seine eigene kleine Mikroaromaspur schwerer Polentakörnchen im Kies bildet, und für die Verspielten etwas Gründel-Möglichkeiten schafft. Und dann lass ichs bis heut Nacht marinieren und schüttel gelegentlich, auch um die Würfelkanten etwas zu abzurunden für die skeptischen Fische. Heut nacht wird's gefrostet, dann ists am Wasser gut angetaut, und natürlich halt ichs fest und frisch mit nem Kühlakku. Wird nicht weniger als drei Dosen vorbereiten, _zufälligerweise_ möchte ich morgen meine Swims etwas reichhaltiger und dauerhafter präparieren.
> Ich liebe es für meine Jungs zu kochen, und ausserdem ist morgen ja ein Feiertag, da muss ich den verwöhnten Leckermäulern ja schon was bieten- zumal ich und meine  Küche sich ja an dem neuen Geheimflüsschen erstmal einen Ruf aufbauen müssen. So, nun frisch ans Werk!
> hg
> Minimax





Sehr viel Aufwand für ne Döbeltour.
Auf den Bericht morgen bin ich aber neugierig Mini.


----------



## Minimax

@Minimax
^^^  Das haste aber schön geschrieben! 
[/QUOTE]

Komm, Bruder, reich mir die Hand, es ist noch nicht zu spät für Dich dem teuflischen Glauben an Daten und Fakten abzuschwören,
sprich mir nach:

"Sieht doch schön aus"
"Ich hatte doch erst letze Woche getankt"
"Das hält schon"
"Ich lass das jetzt so"
"Verflixt, ich habe den Film vergessen, aber die landen morgen bestimmt nochmal"
"Oh, Guck mal, eine schlüpfende Baetis rhodani, wenn ich mich nicht irre- hoppla wo ist meine Rute hin?"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ Da merke ich doch gleich, wo ich inzwischen über die Jahre hingeraten bin 
Ich habe auch den richtigen Beruf quasi zwangsläufig gefunden.

Die Schlachten mit dem Fehlerteufel sind noch nicht gewonnen,
aber einige Etappensiege wenigstens errungen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr viel Aufwand für ne Döbeltour.
> Auf den Bericht morgen bin ich aber neugierig Mini.



Bitte keinen Druck aufbauen- und Du als Kundiger siehst ja, das dies nur ne opulente Beschreibung meines alten Stiefels ist. Ich hab für morgen ne ganz andere Befürchtung: Mein Zielgebiet ist sehr bequem zu erreichen, nahe an der kleinen Stadt in dieser Gegend und sehr idyllisch- ich habe Angst vor Horden ausgelassener Bollerwagenmänner. Da bin ich leicht zu vergrämen und ziehe mich dann unter Überhängende Bäume und ins Dickicht zurück, und dann kanns schon mal ne Stunde
dauern, bis ich den nächsten Wurf wage...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Zielgebiet ist sehr bequem zu erreichen, nahe an der kleinen Stadt in dieser Gegend und sehr idyllisch- ich habe Angst vor Horden ausgelassener Bollerwagenmänner




Ohja, das ist hier auch jedes Jahr so und dieses Jahr vmtl. noch viel schlimmer als sonst weil die ganzen Feierwütigen sich der Kontrollmacht möglichst weit entziehen wollen - also ab in die Natur und damit meistens irgendwo ans Wasser.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ich habe Angst vor Horden ausgelassener Bollerwagenmänner.


Da hilft nur Schilder verdrehen oder selber welche mit äußerst interessanten Inhalt aufstellen,
die angenebelten werden dem willig folgen! 

Und danke, dass du mich dran erinnerst, dass morgen offizieller Feiertag ist. Fällt ohne Live-Kollegen nicht richtig auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ohja, das ist hier auch jedes Jahr so und dieses Jahr vmtl. noch viel schlimmer als sonst weil die ganzen Feierwütigen sich der Kontrollmacht möglichst weit entziehen wollen - also ab in die Natur und damit meistens irgendwo ans Wasser.....


In Bayern ist es seit Ausnahmezustand gerade dort sehr gut bewacht,
die Schupos fahren echt routinemäßig Streifen selbst an langen Flussufern entlang.
So schnell war noch keiner greifbar, wenn man denn mal einen Schupo bräuchte! 

Also schwärmen die evtl. morgen mit Bereitschaftsverstärkung aus oder so ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In Bayern ist es seit Ausnahmezustand gerade dort sehr gut bewacht,
> die fahren echt routinemäßig Streifen selbst an langen Flussufern entlang.
> So schnell war noch keiner greifbar, wenn man denn mal einen Schupo bräuchte!
> 
> Also schwärmen die evtl. morgen mit Bereitschaftsverstärkung aus oder so ...




So viele Leute haben die nicht um hier die weitläufe Landschaft zu überwachen.
Dss wissen die Trunkenbolde natürlich auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es in Flachland noch anders und viel weitläufiger ist.
Viele Ecken, wo keine Sau am Tage hinfindet.

Die paar großen bayerischen Flussufer sind allseits gut erschlossen und verbaut,
da brauchen die nur dem Radwanderweg oder kleinen Straße einfach folgen.

Im Harz/Nds. kenne ich das Anglerleid aber auch, das sind es vornehmlich die Motorradfahrer.
Da hilft nur Straßensperrung, öfter mal durch Bauarbeiten.
Weil im Bergland quetscht sich die Straße zwischen Berg und Wasser, direkt im Rücken des Anglers. 
Und Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen sind ...
Immerhin sind die Baustellen wegen Nachbesserungen aufgrund der vielen verunglückten Motorradfahrer wieder eine Beruhigung gewesen, keine Rundfahrten möglich und so, aber ansonsten sind diese Hansel eine echte Lärmpest. Schupos sind da fast nie da, wo man sie bräuchte, ob Radarpistole oder Horchgerät.
Gerade da, wo Feiertage den Kurzurlaub attraktiv machen, weswegen ich mich zunehmend antizyklisch und ausweichend verhalten muss.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Mescalero - und danke für den prima Bericht! 
Der Tipp mit den Legehennen-Pellets ist abgespeichert, danke.

Petri auch Dir, @phirania - schön, daß es so gut lief bei Dir.


----------



## geomas

Morgen muß ich den Vormittag leider den umherziehenden Herrschaften widmen, aber mit etwas Glück ist nachmittags/abends ne Runde pietschen drin.

Allen Ükels, die morgen ans Wasser kommen: viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Morgen muß ich den Vormittag leider den umherziehenden Herrschaften widmen...


Das heißt, du bist entweder Schankwirt oder Polizist. Beides ist wichtig!


----------



## Andal

Vatertag, Herrentag, Sauftag... wie auch immer. Diesen Tag habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten aus meinem Leben gestrichen. Kollektiver Kontrollverlust ist schon so lange nicht mehr mein Ding.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich möchte vom Nachtansitz allen Fänger des heutigen Tages ein Petri wünschen und allen Ükels morgen einen schönen Herren/ Vatertag !
Macht euch einen schönen Tag am Wasser und guckt nicht zu tief ins Glas 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Schilder verdrehen oder selber welche mit äußerst interessanten Inhalt aufstellen,
> die angenebelten werden dem willig folgen!
> 
> Und danke, dass du mich dran erinnerst, dass morgen offizieller Feiertag ist. Fällt ohne Live-Kollegen nicht richtig auf.


#schilderverdrehen
Ich hab letztens an nem großen Pferdeanhänger der hinter nem fetten Pickup hing ein recht großes, rotes Warnschild gelesen "ACHTUNG TURNIERKROKODILE".
Vielleicht wäre das eine Idee?!


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich möchte vom Nachtansitz allen Fänger des heutigen Tages ein Petri wünschen und allen Ükels morgen einen schönen Herren/ Vatertag !



Danke, und na, dann, carpte noctem! Und lass Dich nicht in der Finsternis von üblen Dingen holen, die haben in solchen Nächten Umgang..


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Vatertag, Herrentag, Sauftag... wie auch immer. Diesen Tag habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten aus meinem Leben gestrichen. Kollektiver Kontrollverlust ist schon so lange nicht mehr mein Ding.



Mir ist Himmelfahrt vor 27 oder 28 Jahren vormittags gegen halb 11 mal ein besoffener Herren-Radfahrer vor den Trabbi gefallen, mit sehr viel Glück hab ich ihn nicht auf die endgültige Himmelfahrt geschickt.
Das moderne stillose Gesaufe ist mir ein Graus.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das moderne stillose Gesaufe ist mir ein Graus.



Schätze, früher haben die Leute mit mehr Stil gesoffen, sind ja auch meist mit nem Pegel um 1,0 gestartet.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, und na, dann, carpte noctem! Und lass Dich nicht in der Finsternis von üblen Dingen holen, die haben in solchen Nächten Umgang..


Danke Danke, ja hab ich vor die Nacht zu nutzen 
Jetzt auf jeden Fall erstmal zum Kaffee kochen 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich möchte vom Nachtansitz allen Fänger des heutigen Tages ein Petri wünschen und allen Ükels morgen einen schönen Herren/ Vatertag !
> Macht euch einen schönen Tag am Wasser und guckt nicht zu tief ins Glas
> 
> LG Michael


Wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, früher haben die Leute mit mehr Stil gesoffen, sind ja auch meist mit nem Pegel um 1,0 gestartet.


Das Symposion... man liegt zu Tisch, plaudert angeregt und gibt es sich gepflegt. Das hat Stil, das ist Kultur!


----------



## Andal

# Legehennenfutter

Das werde ich mal testen. Der Preis ist vernünftig und die Verpackung praktisch.






						GoldDott Ziergeflügel Legefutter | raiffeisenmarkt.de
					

GoldDott Ziergeflügel Legefutter




					www.raiffeisenmarkt.de


----------



## Mescalero

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke Danke, ja hab ich vor die Nacht zu nutzen
> Jetzt auf jeden Fall erstmal zum Kaffee kochen
> 
> LG Michael


Ich auch, nur leider nicht zum Angeln. Das Leben könnte so schön sein, ohne Arbeit.*
Viel Glück dir! Nimm Antibrumm oder sowas mit, die Viecher sind bereits recht aktiv.

* natürlich nicht, eigentlich mag ich meinen Job. Bräuchte aber nicht zwingend einen, als Privatier hätte ich auch keine Langeweile...


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das Symposion... man liegt zu Tisch, plaudert angeregt und gibt es sich gepflegt. Das hat Stil, das ist Kultur!



na, komm, mein Lieber, so ganz unschuldig und gepflegt waren die Jungs ja nun nicht immer..





						Hermenfrevel – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> na, komm, mein Lieber, so ganz unschuldig und gepflegt waren die Jungs ja nun nicht immer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermenfrevel – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org


Aber immer noch besser, als mit dem Bollerwagen und "Olé, olé, olé...!"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Vatertag, Herrentag, Sauftag... wie auch immer. Diesen Tag habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten aus meinem Leben gestrichen. Kollektiver Kontrollverlust ist schon so lange nicht mehr mein Ding.


Ja aber doch auch nur - weil unserereins was besseres vor hat im oder mit seinem Leben!
Wenigstens damit eine Bestimmung gefunden hat. 
Und weil einen spannende Angelerlebnisse und -geschichten mehr antörnen und hinlenken als stumpfer Alkohol.

Und wach' machen, und wenigstens meistens glücklich, im kleinen Glück! 

Ich kann heute sogar den ersten nicht-mehr-Vater-tag  feiern!
Und das erste richtige dedizierte Angelzimmer (ohne Fremdnutzungsanteile), wie Thomas. mir das so schön vorgemacht hat!
Die Ruten passen anscheinend rein ...
Wenn das kein Grund ist - im Doppelschlag!


----------



## Andal

Ich hab ja mit diesen Tagen auch keine Probleme. Ich geh einfach nicht hin!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einen schönen Herrentag Männer und Petri Heil an alle die es ans Wasser schaffen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dem kann man sich nur anschließen, viel Erfolg und dickes Petri.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> # Legehennenfutter
> 
> Das werde ich mal testen. Der Preis ist vernünftig und die Verpackung praktisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldDott Ziergeflügel Legefutter | raiffeisenmarkt.de
> 
> 
> GoldDott Ziergeflügel Legefutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.raiffeisenmarkt.de


Es könnte sein, dass das keine Pellets sind sondern, ich nenne es mal „Krümel“. Als ich meine gekauft habe, gab es beides. Diese Krümel werden bestimmt genauso gut gefressen, lassen sich aber vermutlich nicht so präzise auf den Punkt katapultieren.


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die sich heute der anglerei widmen. 
Ich sitze seit 1 Stunde am Wasser..... Und gerade könnte ich nur heulen. Trotz schauen hängen geblieben..... Kogha feeder tip B-Teil


----------



## Jason

Ich wünsche auch allen einen schönen Feiertag. Und denkt dran. Nicht mehr als reinpasst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Oh @Slappy 
Das tut mir leid. Dies sind Bilder, die man nicht so gerne sieht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Danke @Jason . Irgendwie ist bei mir der Wurm drin


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich sitze seit 1 Stunde am Wasser..... Und gerade könnte ich nur heulen. Trotz schauen hängen geblieben..... Kogha feeder tip B-Teil



Slappy, Slappy, Slappy,
Schätze Du hast irgendwie den Göttern in die Schuhe gepinkelt. Ich empfehle mindestens 8 Bronzebeile oder -Sicheln in einem nahegelegen Moor oder Gewässer zu versenken. Tut mir leid für Dich, hoffe Du hast ein Backup dabei.
Wenn ichs recht überlege, solltest Du zur Sicherheit noch ein Schwert dazulegen, möglichst reichverziert.


----------



## daci7

Alternativ kann man durchaus eine Ziege oder dein bestes Rennpferd darbieten- einfach das noch schlagende Herz verspeisen und das Fleisch den Flussgottheiten darbieten. Stromab der opferstelle bietet es sich an die folgende Tage mal Versuche auf Aal zu wagen um zu schauen wie dein Opfer angenommen wurde.
Moderne Mythen gehen davon aus, dass verarbeitete Schlachtabfälle mit Ziegenhaar und Pferdehufen (aka Tulip) auch gehen soll, aber ich würd auf  Nummer sicher gehen und das Original verwenden.
Hat sich bewährt.


----------



## Minimax

So, jetzt heissts auch bei mir aufsitzen und abzittern. Hoffentlich sind die Flussgötter und das Angelglück mir hold. Allen Ükels einen schönen Tag,
Mini


----------



## daci7

Zieht was raus Männer!
Ich geh gleich Spargel schälen ...


----------



## Jason

@Minimax viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an alle die sich heute der anglerei widmen.
> Ich sitze seit 1 Stunde am Wasser..... Und gerade könnte ich nur heulen. Trotz schauen hängen geblieben..... Kogha feeder tip B-Teil
> Anhang anzeigen 346405


Tut mir leid für Dich,


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri,und einen schönen Feiertag.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Slappy, Slappy, Slappy,
> Schätze Du hast irgendwie den Göttern in die Schuhe gepinkelt. Ich empfehle mindestens 8 Bronzebeile oder -Sicheln in einem nahegelegen Moor oder Gewässer zu versenken. Tut mir leid für Dich, hoffe Du hast ein Backup dabei.
> Wenn ichs recht überlege, solltest Du zur Sicherheit noch ein Schwert dazulegen, möglichst reichverziert.


Ich glaube nach solchen Opfergaben hätte ich ganz andere Probleme. Backup dabei, nein. Sitze ja aber am Hausweiher. Der heißt so weil ich nur 2 Minuten Fußweg habe. Hätte der Vermieter nicht seinen Garten vergrößert und unseren dadurch vom Weg angeschnitten wären es nur 30 sec. Also heim und die Swingtip geholt. Immerhin gab es Fisch. Kleine Augenrote und ne kleine Guster. 
Meinen bisher größten des Tages habe ich mal abgelichtet


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich glaube nach solchen Opfergaben hätte ich ganz andere Probleme. Backup dabei, nein. Sitze ja aber am Hausweiher. Der heißt so weil ich nur 2 Minuten Fußweg habe. Hätte der Vermieter nicht seinen Garten vergrößert und unseren dadurch vom Weg angeschnitten wären es nur 30 sec. Also heim und die Swingtip geholt. Immerhin gab es Fisch. Kleine Augenrote und ne kleine Guster.
> Meinen bisher größten des Tages habe ich mal abgelichtet
> Anhang anzeigen 346416


Zumindest ein kleiner Trost. Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich glaube nach solchen Opfergaben hätte ich ganz andere Probleme. Backup dabei, nein. Sitze ja aber am Hausweiher. Der heißt so weil ich nur 2 Minuten Fußweg habe. Hätte der Vermieter nicht seinen Garten vergrößert und unseren dadurch vom Weg angeschnitten wären es nur 30 sec. Also heim und die Swingtip geholt. Immerhin gab es Fisch. Kleine Augenrote und ne kleine Guster.
> Meinen bisher größten des Tages habe ich mal abgelichtet
> Anhang anzeigen 346416


Ein dickes Petri,da geht noch was.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, für mich ist der Herrentag wie schon seit viel Jahren  Angeltag! Heute hat es uns wieder mal in die Elbtalauen verschlagen. Mal sehen, was der große Strom bereit ist, zu geben.
Allen, die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich Petri Heil! Genießt diesen wunderschönen Tag.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, für mich ist der Herrentag wie schon seit viel Jahren  Angeltag! Heute hat es uns wieder mal in die Elbtalauen verschlagen. Mal sehen, was der große Strom bereit ist, zu geben.
> Allen, die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich Petri Heil! Genießt diesen wunderschönen Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346418


Viel Spaß und Erfolg,bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> Und gerade könnte ich nur heulen. Trotz schauen hängen geblieben..... Kogha feeder tip B-Teil


War da nicht was mit dem Karma?

Das ist ja ein echter Splitterbruch mit Längsrissen und schaut auch noch nach Schichtendelaminierung aus.
Echt schade für dich und den Tag, sowas versaut voll die Stimmung!

Aber Kopf hoch, diese war bestimmt recht günstig, somit ist es nicht ganz so schlimm!


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass das keine Pellets sind sondern, ich nenne es mal „Krümel“. Als ich meine gekauft habe, gab es beides. Diese Krümel werden bestimmt genauso gut gefressen, lassen sich aber vermutlich nicht so präzise auf den Punkt katapultieren.


Das ist mir bewußt. Aber das Krümelzeug ist auch fürs PVA gedacht und ich bin mir sicher, dass man es angefeuchtet auch formen kann. Außerdem müssen auch erst mal die Bestände etwas gelichtet werden, bevor sie vollkommen an Aroma verlieren - der Nachteil von Großgebinden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wo lagerst du denn die Aroma-verlustig-gehenden Großgebinde? 

Das mit den Fässchen von Kochtopf hatten wir ja schon mal, aber da sollte das 1a drin bleiben und Viecher draußen.


----------



## Andal

In Weithalsflaschen/-Behältern im dunklen Abseitl. Trotzdem werden sie irgendwann mau und ranzig. Pellets ganz ohne Ölanteil bringen es auch nicht. 20-25 kg in einem Jahr verfischen ist schwer und nur reinwerfen, damit es auch weg ist - nicht mein Ding!


----------



## Slappy

Hering 58 schrieb:


> da geht noch was.


Leider nicht. Die letzte Stunde war nichts mehr. Also heim und grillen 


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber Kopf hoch, diese war bestimmt recht günstig, somit ist es nicht ganz so schlimm!


Ja, finanziell ist es jetzt kein Beinbruch. Dennoch sau doof....


----------



## Mescalero

@Wuemmehunter 
Ist das schön da! Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder in den Norden und zwar ganz schnell. Petri Heil!

@Slappy 
Schöne Shice! Wenigstens der finanzielle Verlust bleibt überschaubar....ich bin letztens auch auf eine Rute, die im Gras lag, draufgelatscht - durchgebrochen und gesplittert.
Petri trotzdem!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> In Weithalsflaschen/-Behältern im dunklen Abseitl. Trotzdem werden sie irgendwann mau und ranzig. Pellets ganz ohne Ölanteil bringen es auch nicht. 20-25 kg in einem Jahr verfischen ist schwer und nur reinwerfen, damit es auch weg ist - nicht mein Ding!



Vakuumierer anschaffen, dann kannste dir auch deine Rationen entsprechend portionieren und dennoch große Gebinde kaufen und auch in den Fässern lagern.
Klar, kostet erstmal bissl was, aber so nen Vakuumierer kann man ja auch sonst immer gut brauchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vakuumierer anschaffen, dann kannste dir auch deine Rationen entsprechend portionieren und dennoch große Gebinde kaufen und auch in den Fässern lagern.
> Klar, kostet erstmal bissl was, aber so nen Vakuumierer kann man ja auch sonst immer gut brauchen.




Wie lange kann man vakuumierte Pellets lagern?
Weißt du das?


----------



## geomas

Irgendwie ist nix los mit mir, bin schlapp. Latsche noch mal mit leicht gebremstem Eifer zum Fluß nebenan. 
Vielleicht bringt die Silstar X-Citer Picker mich zurück auf die Beine.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vakuumierer anschaffen, dann kannste dir auch deine Rationen entsprechend portionieren und dennoch große Gebinde kaufen und auch in den Fässern lagern.
> Klar, kostet erstmal bissl was, aber so nen Vakuumierer kann man ja auch sonst immer gut brauchen.


Eh klar..... aber erst ein Lasso kaufen und den Geldscheisser einfangen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht.
> Ich angel ja immer mit derartigen Schnüren.


Vielleicht haben deine Döbel Probleme mit den Augen 
Aber ich glaube mittlerweile auch das Döbel nicht besonders Schnurscheu sind, dafür reagieren sie empfindlich auf Schattenwurf... aber auch da hat @Minimax kein Problem, ist der doch verdammt nah an 2 D und stellt sich einfach seitlich zum Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben deine Döbel Probleme mit den Augen
> Aber ich glaube mittlerweile auch das Döbel nicht besonders Schnurscheu sind, dafür reagieren sie empfindlich auf Schattenwurf... aber auch da hat @Minimax kein Problem, ist der doch verdammt nah an 2 D und stellt sich einfach seitlich zum Wasser




Jupp.
Ach unser Mini ist so einer den man mit 'ner Kerze röntgen kann ja?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist nix los mit mir, bin schlapp. .....




Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es beißen nur kleine, schwache.......


----------



## Hecht100+

Zum Angeln bin ich nicht gekommen, aber wenigstens am Wasser gewesen mit meiner Ex-Verlobten. Fischreiher in Lauerstellung und dicker Koi, was die Leute alles schwimmen lassen.


----------



## geomas

Sehr schöne Fotos, lieber @Hecht100+ !


----------



## Jason

Wenn ich mit meiner Ex Verlobten spazieren gehen würde....., ich glaube meine Frau würde mir zeigen, wo der Maurer das Loch gelassen hat. 
@Hecht100+ wirklich tolle Bilder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Hätteste deine Ex-Verlobte geheiratet sähe die Sache bestimmt anders aus 
Ich beneide euch Männer, haltet die Ükelfahne hoch! Ich hoffe auf den Herbst- wenn alles gut geht sollte ich dann ein paar freie Stunden kriegen


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine Ex-Verlobte habe ich dann geheiratet, jetzt ist sie meine bessere Hälfte und eben meine Ex-Verlobte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine Ex-Verlobte habe ich dann geheiratet, jetzt ist sie meine bessere Hälfte und eben meine Ex-Verlobte.


Und Ex-Freundin! @Hecht100+ macht wirklich keine Gefangenen


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine Ex-Verlobte habe ich dann geheiratet, jetzt ist sie meine bessere Hälfte und eben meine Ex-Verlobte.


Ahhh. Du Fuchs.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, ich bin, mit einem ordentlichen Sonnenbrand auf den Beinen auch wieder zurück aus den Elbtalauen. War ein klasse Tag mit sehr kurzweiligen Feedern in der Elbe. Am Ende waren es rund zwei Duzend Güstern, einige kleine Brassen und ein lütter Elbaal, die ich rauskitzeln konnte. Bemerkenswerte Fische waren zwar nicht darunter, aber damit war in dem vergleichsweise flachen Buhnenfelder bei der Sonne auch nicht zu rechnen. Versuch, den Köder im Tieferen Hauptstrom anzubieten, sind mit mein 60gr Körben kläglich gescheitert. Die meisten Bisse und Fische gab es auf Maden, mit einem roten Fakeboile im Miniaturformat. Würmer, die ich auch für eine Stunde serviert habe, wollte die Fische gar nicht.
Ich glaube , ich muss doch noch mal schweres Zeugs für die Elbe besorgen. Anbei  noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und Ex-Freundin! @Hecht100+ macht wirklich keine Gefangenen



Da sie jetzt nach 42 Jahren immer noch bei mir ist, kann ich nicht so schlimm sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht super aus dort, Stephan!
Und Petri Heil zum Schnürsenkel.


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Hätteste deine Ex-Verlobte geheiratet sähe die Sache bestimmt anders aus
> Ich beneide euch Männer, haltet die Ükelfahne hoch! Ich hoffe auf den Herbst- wenn alles gut geht sollte ich dann ein paar freie Stunden kriegen


daci7, auch bei dir werden bessere Zeiten kommen. Genau so wie bei mir. Wollte eigentlich heute auch mal los, aber stattdessen habe ich Splitt und Pflastersteine zur Baustelle gekarrt. Was ich weg hab, hab ich weg. Selbst meine Liebste hat erstaunlicher Weise gesagt, wärst du bei dem schönen 
Wetter mal an die Teiche gegangen. Aber da wäre mir zu viel Trubel gewesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, ich bin, mit einem ordentlichen Sonnenbrand auf den Beinen auch wieder zurück aus den Elbtalauen


Mit der Sonne hast du es aber. Hoffe, du hast eine Kopfbedeckung gehabt. Beeindruckender Bericht und Petri heil, lieber Stephan.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist nix los mit mir, bin schlapp. Latsche noch mal mit leicht gebremstem Eifer zum Fluß nebenan.
> Vielleicht bringt die Silstar X-Citer Picker mich zurück auf die Beine.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Elbfischen, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! 

Bei mir lief es gar nicht, Schneider, schwarz - noch nicht mal einen richtigen Biß gab es an der Stelle, die mir noch vor Wochen massenhaft Plötz und Güstern brachte. Zweimal hat die Spitze gezuckt - Schnurschwimmer vermutlich.
Aber die frische Luft hat mir gutgetan, der geomas-Motor läuft wieder halbwegs rund und stottert nicht mehr.


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, ich bin, mit einem ordentlichen Sonnenbrand auf den Beinen auch wieder zurück aus den Elbtalauen. War ein klasse Tag mit sehr kurzweiligen Feedern in der Elbe. Am Ende waren es rund zwei Duzend Güstern, einige kleine Brassen und ein lütter Elbaal, die ich rauskitzeln konnte. Bemerkenswerte Fische waren zwar nicht darunter, aber damit war in dem vergleichsweise flachen Buhnenfelder bei der Sonne auch nicht zu rechnen. Versuch, den Köder im Tieferen Hauptstrom anzubieten, sind mit mein 60gr Körben kläglich gescheitert. Die meisten Bisse und Fische gab es auf Maden, mit einem roten Fakeboile im Miniaturformat. Würmer, die ich auch für eine Stunde serviert habe, wollte die Fische gar nicht.
> Ich glaube , ich muss doch noch mal schweres Zeugs für die Elbe besorgen. Anbei  noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.
> Anhang anzeigen 346482
> Anhang anzeigen 346483


Petri Heil zum Schnürsenkel


----------



## Andal

Zu den Exen sage ich jetzt mal nix. Sonst heißt es wieder, der alte Chauvinist ist ein alter Chauvi.


----------



## Mescalero

Exen habe ich glücklicherweise keine, die erste große Liebe geehelicht und fertig ist die Laube. 

@Hecht100+ 
Enten soll man nicht füttern, wenn ich das Schild richtig interpretiere. Von Kois aussetzen steht da nichts also ist es erlaubt.  

@Wuemmehunter 
Petri zum Elbfisch!

@geomas 
Der olympische Gedanke zählt, Hauptsache draußen gewesen.


----------



## daci7

Jason schrieb:


> daci7, auch bei dir werden bessere Zeiten kommen. Genau so wie bei mir. Wollte eigentlich heute auch mal los, aber stattdessen habe ich Splitt und Pflastersteine zur Baustelle gekarrt. Was ich weg hab, hab ich weg. Selbst meine Liebste hat erstaunlicher Weise gesagt, wärst du bei dem schönen
> Wetter mal an die Teiche gegangen. Aber da wäre mir zu viel Trubel gewesen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist ja nicht so, dass die Zeiten gerade  schlecht wären - aber mit drei kleinen Kindern plus Baustelle bleibt halt fast keine Zeit für mich übrig. Ich fröhnte derweil der Sammelleidenschaft und horte so Ruten die, ungefischt, auf ihren Einsatz warten.
Letzte Woche ist zum Bleistift ein Pärchen Darrent Valley Specialist 0,75lbs Ruten bei mir gelandet die jetzt natürlich  noch auf passende Rollen warten 
Die Maver Matchrute ebenso ...
Es könnte schlimmer sein


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jason schrieb:


> Mit der Sonne hast du es aber. Hoffe, du hast eine Kopfbedeckung gehabt. Beeindruckender Bericht und Petri heil, lieber Stephan.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da hast Du recht, Jason! Sonne ist nicht wirklich meins. Aber was viel schlimmer ist, ich hatte Sonnencreme im Auto und die roten Beine hab ich erst bemerkt, als sie schon rot waren.


----------



## Andal

Der Stephan ist ein Nordlicht. Wenn schon mal der Stern knallt, dann muss das auch Spuren hinterlassen!


----------



## Trotta

Ich bin heute über meinen Schatten gesprungen und hab eine halbe Tüte Gros Gardons, die sich allmählich dem Verfallsdatum nähert, angerührt - Gros Gardons um die Gros Brémes in Sicherheit zu wiegen.

Am selben Spot heute also Futterkorb statt Partikel. Das Ergebnis war im Großen und Ganzen das Gleiche: ein paar Brassen, diesmal allerdings nur ein 50er. 





In der letzten Stunde hatte ich schließlich ungewöhnlich viele "Fehlbisse". Fehlbisse mit unberührten Maden. Kann nur spekulieren ob das Schnurschwimmer waren, der Korb berüsselt wurde, oder ob die Fischies einfach ihren Unmut über den auf Ost drehenden Wind an mich durchreichen wollten.

@Sensas: Gardons gabs übrigens keine.


----------



## geomas

Ha, wieder ein wunderbarer Bericht aus der Hauptstadt - danke dafür und ein Gros Petri zu Deinen Fängen!


----------



## Trotta

Danke! Ich wünschte nur, ich könnte mal einen Bericht über eine Schleie oder wenigstens einen Satzkarpfen, absetzen...


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petrl an Alle die es heute zum Wasser geschafft haben.
Allen Erfolgreichen ein dickes Petrl. 
Bei mir gab es anfangs auch noch ein paar Fische. 
Aber dann war Schluss mit Lustig. 
Dann hat die Hexe wieder zugeschlagen. 
Und Schon war wieder ein Tag ZUENDE. 
ABER die Zeit davor war gut genutzt 







Ach ja und Fisch gab es auch.


----------



## Hering 58

Trotta schrieb:


> Ich bin heute über meinen Schatten gesprungen und hab eine halbe Tüte Gros Gardons, die sich allmählich dem Verfallsdatum nähert, angerührt - Gros Gardons um die Gros Brémes in Sicherheit zu wiegen.
> 
> Am selben Spot heute also Futterkorb statt Partikel. Das Ergebnis war im Großen und Ganzen das Gleiche: ein paar Brassen, diesmal allerdings nur ein 50er.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346506
> 
> 
> In der letzten Stunde hatte ich schließlich ungewöhnlich viele "Fehlbisse". Fehlbisse mit unberührten Maden. Kann nur spekulieren ob das Schnurschwimmer waren, der Korb berüsselt wurde, oder ob die Fischies einfach ihren Unmut über den auf Ost drehenden Wind an mich durchreichen wollten.
> 
> @Sensas: Gardons gabs übrigens keine.


Petri zum Brassen.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petrl an Alle die es heute zum Wasser geschafft haben.
> Allen Erfolgreichen ein dickes Petrl.
> Bei mir gab es anfangs auch noch ein paar Fische.
> Aber dann war Schluss mit Lustig.
> Dann hat die Hexe wieder zugeschlagen.
> Und Schon war wieder ein Tag ZUENDE.
> ABER die Zeit davor war gut genutzt
> Anhang anzeigen 346509
> Anhang anzeigen 346510
> 
> Ach ja und Fisch gab es auch.


Dir auch ein Petri Kalle,schöne Fotos sind das.Gute Besserung.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs, 
bin auch wieder zurückgekehrt.  Ein kräftiges Petri allen Fängern am Vatertag, und schade @geomas, das es bei Dir nicht so gut lief.
Hinter mir liegt ein langer, an Eindrücken reicher Tag- ich werde bei Gelegenheit ausführlich berichten, ich fühle mich etwas erschöpft.
Nur kurz vorab, ich glaube jetzt sicher zu sein, das es sich bei Fisch X um einen sehr starken Döbel handelt, viele Hinweise heute deuten
darauf hin- und ich hatte heute erneut das zweifelhafte Vergnügen eines kurzen Dialogs mit ihm, mit bekanntem Ausgang. Die Rechnung
ist also noch offen, aber jetzt weiss ich zumindest an wen ich sie schicken muss.

Dafür liessen sich einige seiner Kumpels nicht lumpen, plus, ich konnte heute ganz verschiedene Stellen des Flüsschens erkunden und dort jeweils immer
(kleinere) Johnnies landen- und auch andere Spezies, die Fische dort wissen was sich gehört: Mit Tulip fängt man Döbel, mit Maden Rotaugen
und Würmchen brachten mir Barsche. Ansonsten gab es einen Megastau auf dem Hinweg, Ne dramatische Eisvogelkloppe, rührende Biber-Familienszenen- 
und erstaunlich wenig Vatertagsstörungen. Ein langer, schöner Tag.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

...unser Minimax spielt das Suspense-Spiel meisterlich.

Ich freu mich auf Morgen.

Gute Nacht, liebe Ükels!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...unser Minimax spielt das Suspense-Spiel meisterlich.



Ist keine Absicht, bin zu müde für ausführliches- und der Rätselfisch ist ja als (sehr begehrenswerter) Döbel identifiziert. Viel mehr als in der Preview hab ich nicht mehr, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall noch einzwei Bildchen für die Stimmung einfügen, 
Guts Nächtle,
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages!
Auch ich habe mein Bivvy wieder abgeschlagen und bin nach Hause zurück gekehrt !
Paar Aale und einen kleinen Satzkarpfen konnte ich letzte Nacht an die Oberfläche bringen und unbeschadet wieder zum Wachsen ins Wasser schicken. ....
Zander fehlt mir jedoch dieses Wochenende noch auf der Liste!
Muss allerdings auch sagen, ich habe nur paar Stunden mit Köfi gefischt! Ansonsten meist 2 Ruten mit Tauwurm im Einsatz gehabt!
Frisch geduscht und ziemlich müde werde ich jetzt gleich mein Bett aufsuchen und mich von den letzten beiden Nächten erholen. ...immer wenn ich gerade eingeschlafen war ,hat sich der Empfänger der elektrischen Bissanzeige zu Wort gemeldet und mich zur Rute gebeten. ...nicht selten hatten paar kleinere Brassen versucht den Tauwurm zu inhalieren und die elektronische Bissanzeige in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt !

@phirania ,dir möchte Ich auch auf diesem Wege noch gute Besserung wünsche, Ärger mit dem Rücken das kenne ich leider nur all zu gut!

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie lange kann man vakuumierte Pellets lagern?
> Weißt du das?



Genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen, aber ich denke ein paar Monate sicherlich, vielleicht auch länger jenachdem wie man halt dann vakuumiert.
Vielleicht ginge dann sogar einfrieren, müßte man vielleicht mal probieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen, aber ich denke ein paar Monate sicherlich, vielleicht auch länger jenachdem wie man halt dann vakuumiert.
> Vielleicht ginge dann sogar einfrieren, müßte man vielleicht mal probieren.



Ok danke dir.
Ich hatte gehofft du weißt da Genaueres.

Meistens verfüttere ich die Dinger ja zum Glück rechtzeitig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages.
Schöne Fische habt ihr wieder gefangen.

Und @Minimax . 
Auf den Monsterdöbel bin ich gespannt. Alle Daumen sind gedrückt dass es beim nächsten Mal klappt.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok danke dir.
> Ich hatte gehofft du weißt da Genaueres.
> 
> *Meistens verfüttere ich die Dinger ja zum Glück rechtzeitig.*


Eben. Und da sind dann auch die amazing square buckets viel praktischer. 
Preislich tut sich beides eh nix.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau.
Ich versuche immer so zu planen dass möglichst wenig am Jahresende übrig bleibt und kauf dann lieber frisches Zeug nach.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mach ich ähnlich! 
Ich hab immer so 3 Dosen auf Lager ,wenn die sich dem Ende neigen, hole ich neu !
Früher hatte ich auch mal Unmengen davon Zuhause, irgendwann ist dann das teure Zeug in die Tonne gewandert !
Ähnlich ist es auch mit Forellen und Störteig !
Da hole ich mir noch dieses Aroma und die Farbe und irgendwann ist es dann hinüber! 
Schade drum wirklich. .....

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Ist zwar jetzt OT, @Waller Michel, aber bei den Fertigteiggläsern kann man mit einigen Tropfen Wassern oder Speiseoel selbst harte Teige wieder fit gekommen. Nur nicht zu viel benutzen, abwarten, mal durchkneten, nochmal ein paar Tropfen usw. Ich nehme immer nur Wasser.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, ich bin, mit einem ordentlichen Sonnenbrand auf den Beinen auch wieder zurück aus den Elbtalauen. War ein klasse Tag mit sehr kurzweiligen Feedern in der Elbe. Am Ende waren es rund zwei Duzend Güstern, einige kleine Brassen und ein lütter Elbaal, die ich rauskitzeln konnte. Bemerkenswerte Fische waren zwar nicht darunter, aber damit war in dem vergleichsweise flachen Buhnenfelder bei der Sonne auch nicht zu rechnen. Versuch, den Köder im Tieferen Hauptstrom anzubieten, sind mit mein 60gr Körben kläglich gescheitert. Die meisten Bisse und Fische gab es auf Maden, mit einem roten Fakeboile im Miniaturformat. Würmer, die ich auch für eine Stunde serviert habe, wollte die Fische gar nicht.
> Ich glaube , ich muss doch noch mal schweres Zeugs für die Elbe besorgen. Anbei  noch einige Impressionen des heutigen Tages.
> Anhang anzeigen 346482
> Anhang anzeigen 346483


Dickes Petri zum Schleicher..


----------



## phirania

Trotta schrieb:


> Ich bin heute über meinen Schatten gesprungen und hab eine halbe Tüte Gros Gardons, die sich allmählich dem Verfallsdatum nähert, angerührt - Gros Gardons um die Gros Brémes in Sicherheit zu wiegen.
> 
> Am selben Spot heute also Futterkorb statt Partikel. Das Ergebnis war im Großen und Ganzen das Gleiche: ein paar Brassen, diesmal allerdings nur ein 50er.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346506
> 
> 
> In der letzten Stunde hatte ich schließlich ungewöhnlich viele "Fehlbisse". Fehlbisse mit unberührten Maden. Kann nur spekulieren ob das Schnurschwimmer waren, der Korb berüsselt wurde, oder ob die Fischies einfach ihren Unmut über den auf Ost drehenden Wind an mich durchreichen wollten.
> 
> @Sensas: Gardons gabs übrigens keine.


Auch dir ein dickes Petri zur Brasse


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt OT, @Waller Michel, aber bei den Fertigteiggläsern kann man mit einigen Tropfen Wassern oder Speiseoel selbst harte Teige wieder fit gekommen. Nur nicht zu viel benutzen, abwarten, mal durchkneten, nochmal ein paar Tropfen usw. Ich nehme immer nur Wasser.


Das stimmt und hab ich auch schon gemacht! 
Kann aber passieren das Sie das Aroma verlieren oder sogar einen ranzigen Geruch bekommen.....
Aber prinzipiell hast Du Recht! 
Sowas ist mir dann auch oft zu schade es zu Entsorgen 
Habe aber auch die Feststellung gemacht, man braucht gar keine 1000 Sorten! Wenn man 3 oder 4 getestet hat und Sie beißen darauf nicht, dann geht nix mit Teig an diesem Tag! 
Ich hab meine Palette mittlerweile auf 3 oder 4 helle und 2 dunkle Gläser zurück geschraubt! Mal mit mal ohne Knoblauch 
Wenn davon nix geht ,braucht man auch keine andere Sorte testen 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Jungs, Jungs, einer von den Ükels hat erst vor wenigen Tagen eine kurzgeteilte Telerute hier vorgestellt- ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein ähnliches Stück gefunden, das ich eigentlich verschenken wollte, aber behalten habe. Ich will mich bei der Vorstellung auf den des Lollegen Beitrag beziehen, finde ihn aber nicht mehr. Weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## Professor Tinca

@rhinefisher 
hat hier öfter was von Teleruten geschriben:





__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

gf ...komplett OT: ich hoffe sehr, daß „den Roten entkorken” angesichts der parteipolitischen Veränderungen nicht bald zum Schlachtruf auf deutschen Straßen wird...  Ganz unükelig: Mach Dir keine Sorgen, die werden nicht gewinnen, ihr Zug ist abgefahren. Wir haben schon gewonnen ich versprechs...




					www.anglerboard.de
				








__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

gf ...komplett OT: ich hoffe sehr, daß „den Roten entkorken” angesichts der parteipolitischen Veränderungen nicht bald zum Schlachtruf auf deutschen Straßen wird...  Ganz unükelig: Mach Dir keine Sorgen, die werden nicht gewinnen, ihr Zug ist abgefahren. Wir haben schon gewonnen ich versprechs...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




und so weiter.......

Oder meinst du was Anderes?


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Pferdegründlinge und feines Vorfach ist sone Sache.
> Mit 20er TopShot und 12er Vorfach mit 14er Irgendwas habe ich mal beim Alandangeln einen monströsen B-Fisch gehakt.
> Nach 20 Minuten Drill musste das arme Tier 10 Minuten beatmet werden...
> Übrigens mit der kleinsten Rute die ich habe, welche noch die original Drahtberingung hatte. Die Ringe waren nach dem Drill fast durchsägt - das sagt wohl einiges über den Faktor Glück bei diesem Drill aus...
> Das ist die Rute
> Anhang anzeigen 346367
> Anhang anzeigen 346368
> 
> 
> So viel Glück kann man eigentlich nur an offenen Gewässern haben - an kleinen Flüssen würde ich nicht unter 20er Vorfach angeln, falls ich B.Fische erwarte.
> Ein Freund hat gerade ein ähnliches Problem am rasch fließenden Kleinfluß: die Döbel wirklich groß und auch richtig vorsichtig.
> Wie weit will man da mit der Stärke des Vorfachs runtergehen..?
> Fürn 16er ist ja schon der Strömungsdruck gefährlich..


Hier ist der Beitrag, Minimax!


----------



## Minimax

Dankeschön, @Skott ,
genau, die kleine Fischwildererrute von @rhinefisher meinte ich. Das Schicksal hat mir nämlich etwas ganz anderes, aber strukturell (Transport) Vergleichbares ins Haus gespült.
Ich habe ja neulich meine alte erste Reute von meinem Onkel zurückerhalten und habe mich im ANgelladen nach Ersatz umgesehen. Dabei bin ich dann auf folgende Telerute gestossen -die mich aber so neugierig gemacht hat, dass ich sie dann behalten habe und dem Onkelchen eine Black Widow Feeder aus meinem Archiv verehrt habe.

Es handelt sich um eine recht günstige Tele Mini-"Bolo" von 3,60 Länge und einem angeblichen Wg um 40g (realiter max 20) der sehr guten und hochklassigen Firma Lineaffe. Sie ist für eine Posenrute nicht besonders knackig, halt günstige Tele, aber einige DInge reizen mich an ihr, und mal sehen wann sie den Weg ans Wasser findet.

Zunächst mal ist sie sehr dezent designt, das ist das wichtigste, ein bisschen Schrift, ein kleines Herstellerlogo, das wars.
Für ne 12ft Tele hat sie immerhin 11 Sektionen und 8 gewickelt Ringe.





Wirklich cool ist ihr geringes Gewicht von angebtlich 134 g, und in der Tat fühlt sie nicht gänzlich abscheulich in der Hand, besonders wenn die Rolle ruhig etwas stabiler ist (Hier ne Nova Black mit metallbody, finde sie steht ihr ausgezeichnet, und mit 18er auch ok bespult)

Das besondere ist aber die kurze Transportlänge, 55cm. Die kann man ruhig im Rucki dabeihaben, wenn man mit der leichten Ledger durch die Gegend pirscht, oder auch heimlich auf Ausflüge mit der Liebsten mitschmuggeln. 
55cm Transportlänge st für ne 3,60er schon ziemlich kompakt, würd ich sagen.




Mal sehen, ob und wann ich sie mal austeste. Hauptsache die Acolyte kriegt nichts von ihr mit, sonst gibts ne furchtbare Szene,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Heckbremsrolle hast du doch so nebenbei und ganz abgefeimt mit ins Bild geschmuggelt um ÖffÖff zu ködern, gelle?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Heckbremsrolle hast du doch so nebenbei und ganz abgefeimt mit ins Bild geschmuggelt um ÖffÖff zu ködern, gelle?



Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht . Ich finde aber auch, das die Nova ne gute Rolle ist, dienicht deplatziert an der Gerte wirkt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht . Ich finde aber auch, das die Nova ne gute Rolle ist, dienicht deplatziert an der Gerte wirkt.



Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist ja fast größer wie die Bremse. 
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist die Rolle zu klobig für die Rute, da muß was kleines elegantes ran (kleine Sigma zb). Nicht so ein Bling Bling-Monster was sich ganz brutal in den Vordergrund drückt.


----------



## Andal

Die Rolle passt doch - Form follows Function.


----------



## geomas

Ha! Die Rute finde ich angenehm zurückhaltend im Design. Das Ringschutz-Dingens sieht sehr praktisch aus, besser als die üblichen Plastik-Kappen. 
Kam das so mit der Rute?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Das Ringschutz-Dingens sieht sehr praktisch aus, besser als die üblichen Plastik-Kappen.
> Kam das so mit der Rute?


Die üblichen Plastikkappen sehe ich eher als eine Transportsicherung beim VERSAND. In der Praxis sind sie mehr AEG - Alles Ein G'lump.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wo wir gerade bei Teleruten sind 
Meine Frau hat mich heute gebeten noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten im Supermarkt für das Abendbrot einzukaufen!
Wenn man sehr geschickt einen großen Umweg fährt, kommt man rein zufällig an einem unserer Angelseen vorbei 
Für solche Notfälle habe ich immer einen Rucksack im Kofferraum mit einer feinen Telerute ,Kescher , 1 Erdspieß und ein kleines Köfferchen mit Tackel ....

Damit kann man immer mal eine Pose baden ,wenn man wie heute reiiiin zufällig am Wasser vorbei kommt!
Ihr werdet nicht glauben, wie oft das so vorkommen kann und was ich mit dieser Telerute in den Jahren schon so aus dem Wasser gezogen habe 

Wenn ich überlege das ich jetzt Gestern und Vorgestern in ca 48 Stunden noch keine 10 Fische hatte ,wenn auch etwas größere, hatte ich heute in vielleicht 3 Stunden mehrere kleine Brassen ,Rotaugen und Barsche ....Gesamt 14 Stück. .....bei einer solchen Frequenz machen auch kleinere Fische Spaß, zumal man es dort etwas anderes bewerten muss, da dort nicht angefüttert werden darf !











Diese kleine Telerute von Kogha ,Länge 3 Meter WG 5 - 20 Gramm ,ist irgendwie eine Glücksrute die hat schon Ükel ,Plötzen ,Döbel ,Rotfedern ,Barsche ,Brassen, Karpfen, Zander ,Hechte Aal und viel mehr zum Vorschein gebracht. .....
Wollte die Rute auch schon lange entsorgen  aber die macht immer wieder Spaß und passt in einen kleinen Rucksack 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Diese kleine Telerute von Kogha



Haha....du und deine Kogha Ruten, Michi.

Petri Heil zu den nanos.


----------



## Andal

So ein Telesteckerl im Rucksackerl - für "zufällig" - is scho ned vom G'raffl.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha....du und dein Kogha Ruten, Michi.
> 
> Petri Heil zu den nanos.


Haste Recht. ...normal mag ich das Zeug gar nicht. ....habe da auch schon die Ringe eingeklebt und alles. ....aber das Ding fängt und Fängt 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Haste Recht. ...normal mag ich das Zeug gar nicht. ....habe da auch schon die Ringe eingelebt und alles. ....aber das Ding fängt und Fängt




Könnte das auch am Angler liegen?


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Teleruten sind
> Meine Frau hat mich heute gebeten noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten im Supermarkt für das Abendbrot einzukaufen!
> Wenn man sehr geschickt einen großen Umweg fährt, kommt man rein zufällig an einem unserer Angelseen vorbei
> Für solche Notfälle habe ich immer einen Rucksack im Kofferraum mit einer feinen Telerute ,Kescher , 1 Erdspieß und ein kleines Köfferchen mit Tackel ....
> 
> Damit kann man immer mal eine Pose baden ,wenn man wir heute reiiiin zufällig am Wasser vorbei kommt!
> Ihr werdet nicht glauben, wie oft das so vorkommen kann und was ich mit dieser Telerute in den Jahren schon so aus dem Wasser gezogen habe
> 
> Wenn ich überlege das ich jetzt Gestern und Vor in ca 48 Stunden noch keine 10 Fische hatte ,wenn auch etwas größere, hatte ich heute in vielleicht 3 Stunden mehrere kleine Brassen ,Rotaugen und Barsche ....Gesamt 14 Stück. .....bei einer solchen Frequenz machen auch kleinere Fische Spaß, zumal man es dort etwas anderes bewerten muss, da dort nicht angefüttert werden darf !
> Anhang anzeigen 346570
> Anhang anzeigen 346571
> Anhang anzeigen 346572
> 
> 
> Diese kleine Telerute von Kogha ,Länge 3 Meter WG 5 - 20 Gramm ,ist irgendwie eine Glücksrute die hat schon Ükel ,Plötzen ,Döbel ,Rotfedern ,Barsche ,Brassen, Karpfen, Zander ,Hechte Aal und viel mehr zum Vorschein gebracht. .....
> Wollte die Rute auch schon lange entsorgen  aber die macht immer wieder Spaß und passt in einen kleinen Rucksack
> 
> LG Michael


Dickes Petri Michi,schöne Fotos sind das.


----------



## geomas

Heute haben meine Posen ältere Geschwister bekommen, sozusagen.
Bimmelrudi sandte neben zwei sehr schönen Eigenfertigungen ein „dickes Bündel”, bestehend aus Bodied Wagglern und Stickposen.
Viele Posen tragen die Namen ruhmreicher Match-Größen wie Ivan Marks°, Max Winters *, „King of the Canals” Benny Ashurst ** oder Peter Warren.
Bei Gelegenheit, in den kommenden Wochen, werde ich mal ein paar schöne Fotos machen.
Ein ganz herzliches Danke! an Bimmelrudi auch an dieser Stelle!





°) https://www.matchfishingmagazine.co...17-match-fishing-legends-the-ivan-marks-story

*) https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjo...-and-angling-team/an-evening-with-max-winters

**) https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjo...g-histories/the-greatest-angler/benny-ashurst


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nicht so ein Bling Bling-Monster was sich ganz brutal in den Vordergrund drückt.



Umso besser, dann fällt nicht so auf, das ich, Minimax, mit ner Tele unterwegs bin.  Der Teufel soll mich holen, wenn ich eine ohnehin schon kopflastige ultrakurzgeteilte Posenrute mit nem UL Röllchen ausstatte. Ausserdem: wenn schon Vokuhila, dann auch Schnauzer.
@geomas, ja war mit dabei- wirkt praktischer als diese Schnorchelförmigen Plastikkapen von früher.

Edit: Oha, Petri, @Waller Michel !


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Waller Michel ! Sieht gut aus, Dein kleiner Angelsee!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Könnte das auch am Angler liegen?


Der ist ja immer der selbe ......aber, jedenfalls bei mir, wenn man nicht so viel Zeit hat ,minimal Tackel dabei. .....immer dann läuft es 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @Waller Michel ! Sieht gut aus, Dein kleiner Angelsee!


Vielen Dank Georg! 
Das ist so eine Art Nebenarm von einem recht großen See aber ziemlich flach deshalb wärmer und das Wasser recht trüb. 
Da stehen viele kleinere Friedfische drin und in den Abendstunden kommen dann auch die Räuber. ..
Das Wasser lebt dort richtig. ........
Allerdings selten was kapitales ,die stehen weiter draußen! 


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Von Mir auch allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !
Muss jetzt erstmal eure Berichte durchlesen, ich bin noch gar nicht bei !

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Haste Recht. ...normal mag ich das Zeug gar nicht. ....habe da auch schon die Ringe eingeklebt und alles. ....aber das Ding fängt und Fängt
> 
> LG Michael


Ja, manchmal gibts zu Zeug, das man eigentlich nicht mag, und das oft auf dem Papier keine Liebe verdient hat, aber, da liegt irgendwie Mana, Hau oder Heil drauf. Ist n Phänomen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Michi,schöne Fotos sind das.


Hartmut, Dir auch einen herzlichen Dank !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#andnowforsomethingcompletelydifferent

Ich experimentiere gerade mit Schmincke und zwar Neon Orange (soll ja „ballern”, oder?).
Nein, an mir selbst ist keine Anwendung geplant, ehrlich, aber bei ein paar Posen ist die Farbe der Antenne abgeplatzt.
Die Akademie AcrylColor Farbe kam in der Plastiktube und diese eignet sich prima, um da eine Posenspitze kurz reinzustippen.
Bin gespannt, ob das hält.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal gibts zu Zeug, das man eigentlich nicht mag, und das oft auf dem Papier keine Liebe verdient hat, aber, da liegt irgendwie Mana, Hau oder Heil drauf. Ist n Phänomen.


Ja genau so! 
Absolut komisch aber es funktioniert irgendwie  ( fast ) immer 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Trotta schrieb:


> Danke! Ich wünschte nur, ich könnte mal einen Bericht über eine Schleie oder wenigstens einen Satzkarpfen, absetzen...


Das wünsche ich mir auch. Aber dazu müsste ich mal hier raus kommen. Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als eure wunderschönen Berichte zu lesen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> #andnowforsomethingcompletelydifferent
> 
> Ich experimentiere gerade mit Schmincke und zwar Neon Orange (soll ja „ballern”, oder?).
> Nein, an mir selbst ist keine Anwendung geplant, ehrlich, aber bei ein paar Posen ist die Farbe der Antenne abgeplatzt.
> Die Akademie AcrylColor Farbe kam in der Plastiktube und diese eignet sich prima, um da eine Posenspitze kurz reinzustippen.
> Bin gespannt, ob das hält.



Ich geh da vorher immer etwas zart mit Schmirgelleinen drüber, das rauht die Oberfläche etwas auf dann hält die Farbe besser! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #andnowforsomethingcompletelydifferent
> 
> Ich experimentiere gerade mit Schmincke und zwar Neon Orange (soll ja „ballern”, oder?).
> Nein, an mir selbst ist keine Anwendung geplant, ehrlich, aber bei ein paar Posen ist die Farbe der Antenne abgeplatzt.
> Die Akademie AcrylColor Farbe kam in der Plastiktube und diese eignet sich prima, um da eine Posenspitze kurz reinzustippen.
> Bin gespannt, ob das hält.


Fast alle Acrylfarben eignen sich, abschließende Lackschicht und weisse Grundierung(!) Vorausgesetzt. 
Acryl ist aber zu dick zum dippen, da lieber zwei drei dünne Anstriche, würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## Kauli11

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da sie jetzt nach 42 Jahren immer noch bei mir ist, kann ich nicht so schlimm sein


Reine Erziehungsache.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages.
> Schöne Fische habt ihr wieder gefangen.
> 
> Und @Minimax .
> Auf den Monsterdöbel bin ich gespannt. Alle Daumen sind gedrückt dass es beim nächsten Mal klappt.


Er arbeitet daran. Und eines Tages kommt hier ein Bericht reingeschmettert, das uns der Atem stockt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> #andnowforsomethingcompletelydifferent
> 
> Ich experimentiere gerade mit Schmincke und zwar Neon Orange (soll ja „ballern”, oder?).
> Nein, an mir selbst ist keine Anwendung geplant, ehrlich, aber bei ein paar Posen ist die Farbe der Antenne abgeplatzt.
> Die Akademie AcrylColor Farbe kam in der Plastiktube und diese eignet sich prima, um da eine Posenspitze kurz reinzustippen.
> Bin gespannt, ob das hält.




Ich nehme immer so'n Signalorange aus der Spraydose.
Das ist richtig knallig und super zu sehen.


----------



## geomas

Drei Antennespitzen habe ich so, wie sie waren, gedippt. Als Testobjekte. Das „Neon Orange” ballert in der Tat. 
Einige der Posen von Rudi hatten schwarze Spitzen, bei Gegenlicht (tiefe Sonne) sicher ne super Wahl.

Irgendwann muß ich mich mal ernsthaft mit dem Posenbau gefassen. Habe kürzlich eine im Wind herumsegelnde Schaumstoffplatte von einer Baustelle liberalisiert. Erstaunlich leicht, belastbar und feinporig, das hellblaue Zeugs.
Und vom lieben dawurzelsepp habe ich auch noch super Natur-Material.


----------



## Andal

Lackieren, nachträgliches Lackieren ist eh immer so ein Lottospiel...

Hab mir jetzt für die anstehende Spinnsaison wieder einen Schwung Chebus bestellt. Blei und ein paar in Wolfram. Aber alle grell rot. Mal sehen, wie lange das hält. Beim Blei bin ich ja besonders skeptisch!


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Und eines Tages kommt hier ein Bericht reingeschmettert, das uns der Atem stockt.



Ich finde wir alle Hier haben im Ükel uns gegenseitig so befruchtet, das wir eine einzigartige Berichtskultur entwickelt haben, mit spannenden Beschreibungen und tollen Bildern schöner Gewässer und wunderbarer Fische. Wir produzieren an jedem gutem Wochenende mehr Friedfischberichte als die Printpresse in einem Quartal.
Ich trau mich schon garnicht mehr einfach so angeln zu gehen, ohne mich nachher um "den Papierkram" zu kümmern.
Jedenfalls können wir kollektiv stolz auf unsere kleien virtuelle Clubpostille sein.


----------



## Jason

Wo wir wieder bei dem Thema Posen Bau sind. Es gibt zig Varianten, wie man vorgehen kann. Man muss selber nur zufrieden sein. Testen gehört dazu.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kauli11

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer so'n Signalorange aus der Spraydose.
> Das ist richtig knallig und super zu sehen.


Meinst du diese Spraydosen, womit die Arbeiter der Stadt die defekten Bereiche für die Nacharbeit markieren?
Habe davon jeweils eine in Rot und Grün.
Früher habe ich immer die Revell Farbe aus dem Modellbau genommen, war immer ganz gut.


----------



## Mescalero

Petru @Waller Michel !
So eine kleine Tele zum Immerdabeihaben hab ich auch, die war allerdings noch nicht sehr oft am Wasser. Man traut es sich kaum zu sagen aber das Billigding (von Spro) fühlt sich ausgewogen und leicht an und schafft auch mittlere Karpfen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Ich nutze sie als Posenrute wenn es sehr eng ist und kein Platz zum Werfen.

Mein Hausbach hat einen kleinen Nebenfluss, der von den hiesigen Anglern recht wenig besucht wird, ich bin auch nicht so oft dort. Es gibt aber Fisch! Ich hatte schon Döbelerfolg und wollte es heute nochmals probieren. 
In einem Youtube-Video panierte ein Angler frische Leber mit Grundfutter, die Idee gefiel mir und so kamen FrStFl-würfel in eine Brotschi, ein paar großzügige Prisen Timarmix drüber und kräftig geschüttelt ergaben sich schöne Brocken, an denen man sich nicht die Finger vollschmiert beim Anködern.

Ich hatte nur eine Rute und ganz reduziertes Gerödel dabei und habe im Zwanzigminutentakt die Spots gewechselt. Erst biss es wie verrückt, ein paar versemmelte Bisse waren auch dabei, dann war es plötzlich vorbei und selbst vorsichtige Zupfer blieben aus. Kaffeepause! Und Wechsel zu dem fotografierten Spot inmitten umgestürzter Bäume.
Der Köder lag kaum zwischen dem Holz, da gab es auch schon einen rabiaten Biss. Rute aufnehmen, anhauen, Bremse surrt - alles im selben Augenblick. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren, wie der Fisch Schnur abgezogen und sich ins Unterholz verzogen hatte. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Abriss! 

Der tollste Spot voller dicker Fische nützt halt nichts, wenn man eigentlich keine reelle Chance hat, den Fisch dort auch rauszukriegen. Again what learned...

Später habe ich dann auch die freien Stellen abgeangelt aber am Ende standen wieder nur Karpfen auf der Liste. Manche kugelrund und obwohl hier nicht mit Zentnern von Boilies gefüttert wird alle gut genährt. Leider hat fast jeder Fisch, den ich in letzter Zeit gefangen habe, mit Egeln zu kämpfen, auf dem Foto kann man unter dem Brustflossenansatz einen sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Spraydosen, womit die Arbeiter der Stadt die defekten Bereiche für die Nacharbeit markieren?
> Habe davon jeweils eine in Rot und Grün.
> Früher habe ich immer die Revell Farbe aus dem Modellbau genommen, war immer ganz gut.




Irgend son Zeugs ist das.
Ich kann ja morgen mal n Bild von der Spraydose machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Huch...... @Mescalero

Petri Heil Winnetou!  
Ich sehe dich vor meinem geistigen Auge da auf Mokassins durch die Wiese scheichen.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petru @Waller Michel !
> So eine kleine Tele zum Immerdabeihaben hab ich auch, die war allerdings noch nicht sehr oft am Wasser. Man traut es sich kaum zu sagen aber das Billigding (von Spro) fühlt sich ausgewogen und leicht an und schafft auch mittlere Karpfen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Ich nutze sie als Posenrute wenn es sehr eng ist und kein Platz zum Werfen.
> 
> Mein Hausbach hat einen kleinen Nebenfluss, der von den hiesigen Anglern recht wenig besucht wird, ich bin auch nicht so oft dort. Es gibt aber Fisch! Ich hatte schon Döbelerfolg und wollte es heute nochmals probieren.
> In einem Youtube-Video panierte ein Angler frische Leber mit Grundfutter, die Idee gefiel mir und so kamen FrStFl-würfel in eine Brotschi, ein paar großzügige Prisen Timarmix drüber und kräftig geschüttelt ergaben sich schöne Brocken, an denen man sich nicht die Finger vollschmiert beim Anködern.
> 
> Ich hatte nur eine Rute und ganz reduziertes Gerödel dabei und habe im Zwanzigminutentakt die Spots gewechselt. Erst biss es wie verrückt, ein paar versemmelte Bisse waren auch dabei, dann war es plötzlich vorbei und selbst vorsichtige Zupfer blieben aus. Kaffeepause! Und Wechsel zu dem fotografierten Spot inmitten umgestürzter Bäume.
> Der Köder lag kaum zwischen dem Holz, da gab es auch schon einen rabiaten Biss. Rute aufnehmen, anhauen, Bremse surrt - alles im selben Augenblick. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren, wie der Fisch Schnur abgezogen und sich ins Unterholz verzogen hatte. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Abriss!
> 
> Der tollste Spot voller dicker Fische nützt halt nichts, wenn man eigentlich keine reelle Chance hat, den Fisch dort auch rauszukriegen. Again what learned...
> 
> Später habe ich dann auch die freien Stellen abgeangelt aber am Ende standen wieder nur Karpfen auf der Liste. Manche kugelrund und obwohl hier nicht mit Zentnern von Boilies gefüttert wird alle gut genährt. Leider hat fast jeder Fisch, den ich in letzter Zeit gefangen habe, mit Egeln zu kämpfen, auf dem Foto kann man unter dem Brustflossenansatz einen sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346578
> Anhang anzeigen 346579
> Anhang anzeigen 346580
> Anhang anzeigen 346581
> Anhang anzeigen 346582


Petri,schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petru @Waller Michel !
> So eine kleine Tele zum Immerdabeihaben hab ich auch, die war allerdings noch nicht sehr oft am Wasser. Man traut es sich kaum zu sagen aber das Billigding (von Spro) fühlt sich ausgewogen und leicht an und schafft auch mittlere Karpfen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Ich nutze sie als Posenrute wenn es sehr eng ist und kein Platz zum Werfen.
> 
> Mein Hausbach hat einen kleinen Nebenfluss, der von den hiesigen Anglern recht wenig besucht wird, ich bin auch nicht so oft dort. Es gibt aber Fisch! Ich hatte schon Döbelerfolg und wollte es heute nochmals probieren.
> In einem Youtube-Video panierte ein Angler frische Leber mit Grundfutter, die Idee gefiel mir und so kamen FrStFl-würfel in eine Brotschi, ein paar großzügige Prisen Timarmix drüber und kräftig geschüttelt ergaben sich schöne Brocken, an denen man sich nicht die Finger vollschmiert beim Anködern.
> 
> Ich hatte nur eine Rute und ganz reduziertes Gerödel dabei und habe im Zwanzigminutentakt die Spots gewechselt. Erst biss es wie verrückt, ein paar versemmelte Bisse waren auch dabei, dann war es plötzlich vorbei und selbst vorsichtige Zupfer blieben aus. Kaffeepause! Und Wechsel zu dem fotografierten Spot inmitten umgestürzter Bäume.
> Der Köder lag kaum zwischen dem Holz, da gab es auch schon einen rabiaten Biss. Rute aufnehmen, anhauen, Bremse surrt - alles im selben Augenblick. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren, wie der Fisch Schnur abgezogen und sich ins Unterholz verzogen hatte. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Abriss!
> 
> Der tollste Spot voller dicker Fische nützt halt nichts, wenn man eigentlich keine reelle Chance hat, den Fisch dort auch rauszukriegen. Again what learned...
> 
> Später habe ich dann auch die freien Stellen abgeangelt aber am Ende standen wieder nur Karpfen auf der Liste. Manche kugelrund und obwohl hier nicht mit Zentnern von Boilies gefüttert wird alle gut genährt. Leider hat fast jeder Fisch, den ich in letzter Zeit gefangen habe, mit Egeln zu kämpfen, auf dem Foto kann man unter dem Brustflossenansatz einen sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346578
> Anhang anzeigen 346579
> Anhang anzeigen 346580
> Anhang anzeigen 346581
> Anhang anzeigen 346582


Wooow
Dickes Petri ! Tolle Fotos und sehr schönes Gewässer! 

Ja ehrlich da hast du recht! Ich bin überhaupt kein Freund von Kogha aber die kleine Tele hat eine erstaunlich gute Aktion und hält sogar mittleren Karpfen Stand! 
Sehr erstaunlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@Mescalero: Wunderschön, danke für den Bericht, genau das meinte ich.
Ja, solche Gewässer erleichtern es zwar den Fisch zu finden, aber nach dem Biss gehen die Probleme erst los. Ich fürchte, die Lösung besteht aus barbarisch schwerem Gerät, zugelöteter Bremse und Kompromisslosigkeit- auch ich tue mich damit schwer.


----------



## Jason

@Waller Michel , @Mescalero Petri heil euch beiden. Gute Berichte und tolle Aufnahmen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> @Waller Michel , @Mescalero Petri heil euch beiden. Gute Berichte und tolle Aufnahmen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke Dir recht herzlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petru @Waller Michel !
> So eine kleine Tele zum Immerdabeihaben hab ich auch, die war allerdings noch nicht sehr oft am Wasser. Man traut es sich kaum zu sagen aber das Billigding (von Spro) fühlt sich ausgewogen und leicht an und schafft auch mittlere Karpfen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Ich nutze sie als Posenrute wenn es sehr eng ist und kein Platz zum Werfen.
> 
> Mein Hausbach hat einen kleinen Nebenfluss, der von den hiesigen Anglern recht wenig besucht wird, ich bin auch nicht so oft dort. Es gibt aber Fisch! Ich hatte schon Döbelerfolg und wollte es heute nochmals probieren.
> In einem Youtube-Video panierte ein Angler frische Leber mit Grundfutter, die Idee gefiel mir und so kamen FrStFl-würfel in eine Brotschi, ein paar großzügige Prisen Timarmix drüber und kräftig geschüttelt ergaben sich schöne Brocken, an denen man sich nicht die Finger vollschmiert beim Anködern.
> 
> Ich hatte nur eine Rute und ganz reduziertes Gerödel dabei und habe im Zwanzigminutentakt die Spots gewechselt. Erst biss es wie verrückt, ein paar versemmelte Bisse waren auch dabei, dann war es plötzlich vorbei und selbst vorsichtige Zupfer blieben aus. Kaffeepause! Und Wechsel zu dem fotografierten Spot inmitten umgestürzter Bäume.
> Der Köder lag kaum zwischen dem Holz, da gab es auch schon einen rabiaten Biss. Rute aufnehmen, anhauen, Bremse surrt - alles im selben Augenblick. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren, wie der Fisch Schnur abgezogen und sich ins Unterholz verzogen hatte. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Abriss!
> 
> Der tollste Spot voller dicker Fische nützt halt nichts, wenn man eigentlich keine reelle Chance hat, den Fisch dort auch rauszukriegen. Again what learned...
> 
> Später habe ich dann auch die freien Stellen abgeangelt aber am Ende standen wieder nur Karpfen auf der Liste. Manche kugelrund und obwohl hier nicht mit Zentnern von Boilies gefüttert wird alle gut genährt. Leider hat fast jeder Fisch, den ich in letzter Zeit gefangen habe, mit Egeln zu kämpfen, auf dem Foto kann man unter dem Brustflossenansatz einen sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346578
> Anhang anzeigen 346579
> Anhang anzeigen 346580
> Anhang anzeigen 346581
> Anhang anzeigen 346582


Bei dem letzten Bild besteht aber eine große Hängergefahr.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ein super Bericht, danke dafür und Petri heil, lieber @Mescalero !
Macht echt Lust auf die Bach-Angelei.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petru @Waller Michel !
> So eine kleine Tele zum Immerdabeihaben hab ich auch, die war allerdings noch nicht sehr oft am Wasser. Man traut es sich kaum zu sagen aber das Billigding (von Spro) fühlt sich ausgewogen und leicht an und schafft auch mittlere Karpfen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Ich nutze sie als Posenrute wenn es sehr eng ist und kein Platz zum Werfen.
> 
> Mein Hausbach hat einen kleinen Nebenfluss, der von den hiesigen Anglern recht wenig besucht wird, ich bin auch nicht so oft dort. Es gibt aber Fisch! Ich hatte schon Döbelerfolg und wollte es heute nochmals probieren.
> In einem Youtube-Video panierte ein Angler frische Leber mit Grundfutter, die Idee gefiel mir und so kamen FrStFl-würfel in eine Brotschi, ein paar großzügige Prisen Timarmix drüber und kräftig geschüttelt ergaben sich schöne Brocken, an denen man sich nicht die Finger vollschmiert beim Anködern.
> 
> Ich hatte nur eine Rute und ganz reduziertes Gerödel dabei und habe im Zwanzigminutentakt die Spots gewechselt. Erst biss es wie verrückt, ein paar versemmelte Bisse waren auch dabei, dann war es plötzlich vorbei und selbst vorsichtige Zupfer blieben aus. Kaffeepause! Und Wechsel zu dem fotografierten Spot inmitten umgestürzter Bäume.
> Der Köder lag kaum zwischen dem Holz, da gab es auch schon einen rabiaten Biss. Rute aufnehmen, anhauen, Bremse surrt - alles im selben Augenblick. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren, wie der Fisch Schnur abgezogen und sich ins Unterholz verzogen hatte. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Abriss!
> 
> Der tollste Spot voller dicker Fische nützt halt nichts, wenn man eigentlich keine reelle Chance hat, den Fisch dort auch rauszukriegen. Again what learned...
> 
> Später habe ich dann auch die freien Stellen abgeangelt aber am Ende standen wieder nur Karpfen auf der Liste. Manche kugelrund und obwohl hier nicht mit Zentnern von Boilies gefüttert wird alle gut genährt. Leider hat fast jeder Fisch, den ich in letzter Zeit gefangen habe, mit Egeln zu kämpfen, auf dem Foto kann man unter dem Brustflossenansatz einen sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346578
> Anhang anzeigen 346579
> Anhang anzeigen 346580
> Anhang anzeigen 346581
> Anhang anzeigen 346582


Traumhafte Wildnis ... and man learnt always what. So old becomes no cow!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Fast alle Acrylfarben eignen sich, abschließende Lackschicht und weisse Grundierung(!) Vorausgesetzt.
> Acryl ist aber zu dick zum dippen, da lieber zwei drei dünne Anstriche, würde ich empfehlen.



Und auch nen kurzen Vorschliff, sonst blättert alles genauso schnell wieder runter.


----------



## Mescalero

Jason schrieb:


> Bei dem letzten Bild besteht aber eine große Hängergefahr.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mit der Pose oder wenn man auf Grund angelt, geht es. Ich habe aber hier schon ein paar Spoons und Mepps für immer versenkt, dafür ist dieses Gewässer nicht gemacht.


----------



## Finke20

*Mescalero, *sehr schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder. Dein Angelplatz zwischen den Bäumen ist doch recht anspruchsvoll. 
Das mit den den Egeln ist nicht so schlimm. Das haben bei uns auch die Hechte, wenn sie in der kalten Jahreszeit dicht am Grund liegen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Meld mich zurück, heute morgen gings um 3 Uhr los nach Scheveningen, pünktlich um 6 konnten wir Köder im örtlichen Angelladen erwerben. Dann ab auf die Mole wo bereits schon ein Angler saß. Meine Frau ließ sich auf einer Bank nieder und genoß die Seeluft und Meeresgeräusche, ist schon ein Phänomen dass sie jedesmal am Meer nach kurzer Zeit völlig entspannt und super zufrieden ist. Jedenfalls hab ich dann angefangen für Schwiegervater und Schwager die Ruten zu montieren und zu bestücken, was dann auch meine Haupttätigkeit über den Tag war. Ärgerlich war, dass ich nun feststellen musste, dass Seewasserfeste Rolle halt nicht wartungsfrei heisst, eine meiner beiden, zugegeben, billig Khoga Rollen ist festgefressen, kann die Kurbel nur noch mit Gewalt etwas bewegen, zuletzt war sie letzten Herbst in Dänemark im Einsatz und ist danach auch direkt im Regal gelandet  Wir haben es auf Heringe und Plattfische probiert und es sind einige viele meiner Bleie und Montagen in den großen Steinblöcken der Mole hängengeblieben, gefühlt 100€  






Gefangen haben wir nix, sind auch um 13 Uhr aufgrund immer stärkeren Wind dann abgehauen. Unsere Angelnachbarn hatten bis dahin aber auch nur bei einem Wurf 4 Heringe landen können, da Schwomm dann gerade ein Schwarm vorbei. Am Ende mach ich aber einen Haken an einen guten Tag am Meer, das Ziel meinen Schwiegerpa mal aus dem Haus zu bekommen und mal was anderes sehen lassen war ja geglückt, jetzt bin ich aber fertig und muss bald inne heia  Schönen Abend euch


----------



## Mescalero

Trotzdem Petri @Tikey0815 ! Wie du schon schreibst....Hauptsache raus und das Ganze genießen.

Dein Bericht macht tierisch Lust auf das Angeln an der Küste. Vor längerer Zeit (20 Jahre her  ) habe ich sporadisch ein paar Mal im Süden Afrikas geangelt, seit dem war ich nicht mehr mit der Rute an der See.

Die Rolle ist bestimmt reparabel, sagt der Laie. Irgendwas festgegammelt...


----------



## geomas

Schöner Bericht, @Tikey0815 , danke dafür! 
Und ja, Seeluft macht hungrig, durstig, müde und ist auch sonst super für die Gesundheit ;-)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, da seid ihr aber wieder fleißig gewesen. Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Ich werde mich erst morgen durch Eure Berichte  lesen.
Ich bin mal wieder an meinen Hausflüssche. So langsam wird es dunkel, die Feederrute ist zur Seite gelegt, die Aalruten liegen. Ist eine zauberhafte Stimmung! Der Dunst vom zurückliegenden Regen steigt auf, der Kuckuck ruft und irgendwo auf der Wiese, die die Wümme von einem Waldstück trennt bellt ein Rehbock. Und ich hoffe endlich mal wieder auf einen Wümmeaal.
Das Feedern war sehr erfolgreich! Es gab vier Ü50-Brassen, der Größte brachte 58 cm ans Maßband.
Der die heutige Hauptbeisszeit mitten in der Nacht liegt, werde ich die Nacht am Wasser verbringen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, @Tikey0815 , danke dafür!
> Und ja, Seeluft macht hungrig, durstig, müde und ist auch sonst super für die Gesundheit ;-)


Deswegen hast du immer so rote Bäckchen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Neben den wunderbaren Posen kamen heute auch Haken der A1-Serie von Gamakatsu und Nubsies von Sensas, die werden mal angetestet.
Heute hatte ich nachmittags und abends Zeit, dem fest geplanten Trip ans Wasser stand grundsolide mein Phlegma im Wege.

Aber morgen! 
Hoffentlich bleibt das Phlegma länger in der Koje als ich. Würde gerne mal wieder an einen der kleinen Teiche oder Seen im Umland. 
Da war ich anno 2020 ja noch nicht sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter ich wünsche dir einen erfolgreichen Nachtansitz und genieße weiterhin die Natur in vollen Zügen. 
Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Wuemmehunter - möge die Nacht nicht zu ereignisarm werden!


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, da seid ihr aber wieder fleißig gewesen. Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Ich werde mich erst morgen durch Eure Berichte  lesen.
> Ich bin mal wieder an meinen Hausflüssche. So langsam wird es dunkel, die Feederrute ist zur Seite gelegt, die Aalruten liegen. Ist eine zauberhafte Stimmung! Der Dunst vom zurückliegenden Regen steigt auf, der Kuckuck ruft und irgendwo auf der Wiese, die die Wümme von einem Waldstück trennt bellt ein Rehbock. Und ich hoffe endlich mal wieder auf einen Wümmeaal.
> Das Feedern war sehr erfolgreich! Es gab vier Ü50-Brassen, der Größte brachte 58 cm ans Maßband.
> Der die heutige Hauptbeisszeit mitten in der Nacht liegt, werde ich die Nacht am Wasser verbringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346596
> Anhang anzeigen 346597



Ganz toll! Dickes Petri hoch in den Norden! 

Wünsche dir einen schönen Nachtansitz und schöne Fische 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, da seid ihr aber wieder fleißig gewesen. Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Ich werde mich erst morgen durch Eure Berichte  lesen.
> Ich bin mal wieder an meinen Hausflüssche. So langsam wird es dunkel, die Feederrute ist zur Seite gelegt, die Aalruten liegen. Ist eine zauberhafte Stimmung! Der Dunst vom zurückliegenden Regen steigt auf, der Kuckuck ruft und irgendwo auf der Wiese, die die Wümme von einem Waldstück trennt bellt ein Rehbock. Und ich hoffe endlich mal wieder auf einen Wümmeaal.
> Das Feedern war sehr erfolgreich! Es gab vier Ü50-Brassen, der Größte brachte 58 cm ans Maßband.
> Der die heutige Hauptbeisszeit mitten in der Nacht liegt, werde ich die Nacht am Wasser verbringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346596
> Anhang anzeigen 346597


Ich wünsche dir eine erfolgreiche Nacht. Petri


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zu den/dem Rekordbrassen @Wuemmehunter und viel Erfolg heute Nacht!
Bei uns ist das Mistwetter erst im Anmarsch, bei euch sind die Prognosen etwas besser, glaube ich. Das wird schon klappen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hier in Braunschweig scheint der Regen mittlerweile durchgezogen zu sein! 
Nachdem es am Nachmittag immer wieder ganz kurz geregnet hatte ,hatten wir vorhin einen kurzen intensiven Regenschauer gehabt! 
Aber das tut dem Angeln ja nicht unbedingt einen Abbruch 
So einen kurzen Schauer kann man in einem Brolly ja gut überstehen. .......
Oft hat man ja kurz davor oder danach eine richtig gute Beißphase .......
Ich persönlich bin über gelegentlichen Regen ganz froh ! Nicht das die Gewässer wieder so austrocknen wie 2018 !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Eigentlich ist das Wetter gut. Voll bewölkt, milde Temperaturen und nur gelegentlich mal ein deftiger Schauer. Bis jetzt.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe so ein Gefühl, das morgen ein hässlicher Regenwolkenwindtag wird, wie angekündigt, aber ein guter Angeltag. Es ist eine Mildheit bei dem beginnenden Schietwetter, die vieles zum Aufblühen bringen wird, und auch den Fischen nicht verborgen bleiben wird.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn sich gelegentlicher Regen, gar Wasserwolkenlärm zeigt, habt ihr auch gleich mal mindestens 50% andere Freizeitler weniger im Revier.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn sich gelegentlicher Regen, gar Wasserwolkenlärm zeigt, habt ihr auch gleich mal mindestens 50% andere Freizeitler weniger im Revier.


Ich bin da ja wenig betroffen, da Angeltaktik und Herzensneigung mich ohnehin an abgelegene Orte treibt.
Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich was zum strahlend schönen Vatertag nachtragen, den ich unmittelbar an einem Rad/Spazierweg in parkähnlicher Landschaft verbrachte:
Abgesehen von einem harmlosen Einzelvolltrunkenen gleich zu Beginn, der aber lieb und rührend war, und sich gleich als Angler entpuppte (Aber klar, der DAFV ist schuld an unserem Image, niemals inkontinente Leberartisten..) 
Jedenfalls habe ich nichts schlimmes von 12 bis 21 Uhr Angeln bemerkt. Radelnde Familien, Papas einzeln oder zu Zweit, gerne mit känguruhbaby vorgeschnallt, und erst ganz spät, geölte sich eine Jugendtruppe den Pfad entlang, versuchte aber im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten ruhig zu sein, als sie nen Angler sahen.
Ich jedenfalls -grade als scheuer und schreckhafter Zeitgenosse- kann meinen Mitmenschen nur ein gutes Zeugnis für den Vatwrtag ausstellen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Ich mag es eben am liebsten, wenn es ist, wie am ersten Tag nach der Schöpfung... wenn gar keiner vorbeikommt.


----------



## Mescalero

Stimmt, das sehe ich ähnlich. Wobei ich die mitunter skurrilen Begegnungen, die sich durch das Fischen ergeben, auch nicht missen möchte.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Trotzdem Petri @Tikey0815
> 
> Die Rolle ist bestimmt reparabel, sagt der Laie. Irgendwas festgegammelt...


Danke,  wollen wir mal hoffen. Ich nehme die Rolle jetzt als Testobjekt her und werde sie auseinander nehmen, ist dann die erste Rolle welche ich mir zur Wartung vornehme, kann ja nur schlimmer werden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meld mich zurück, heute morgen gings um 3 Uhr los nach Scheveningen, pünktlich um 6 konnten wir Köder im örtlichen Angelladen erwerben. Dann ab auf die Mole wo bereits schon ein Angler saß. Meine Frau ließ sich auf einer Bank nieder und genoß die Seeluft und Meeresgeräusche, ist schon ein Phänomen dass sie jedesmal am Meer nach kurzer Zeit völlig entspannt und super zufrieden ist. Jedenfalls hab ich dann angefangen für Schwiegervater und Schwager die Ruten zu montieren und zu bestücken, was dann auch meine Haupttätigkeit über den Tag war. Ärgerlich war, dass ich nun feststellen musste, dass Seewasserfeste Rolle halt nicht wartungsfrei heisst, eine meiner beiden, zugegeben, billig Khoga Rollen ist festgefressen, kann die Kurbel nur noch mit Gewalt etwas bewegen, zuletzt war sie letzten Herbst in Dänemark im Einsatz und ist danach auch direkt im Regal gelandet  Wir haben es auf Heringe und Plattfische probiert und es sind einige viele meiner Bleie und Montagen in den großen Steinblöcken der Mole hängengeblieben, gefühlt 100€
> Anhang anzeigen 346593
> 
> 
> Gefangen haben wir nix, sind auch um 13 Uhr aufgrund immer stärkeren Wind dann abgehauen. Unsere Angelnachbarn hatten bis dahin aber auch nur bei einem Wurf 4 Heringe landen können, da Schwomm dann gerade ein Schwarm vorbei. Am Ende mach ich aber einen Haken an einen guten Tag am Meer, das Ziel meinen Schwiegerpa mal aus dem Haus zu bekommen und mal was anderes sehen lassen war ja geglückt, jetzt bin ich aber fertig und muss bald inne heia  Schönen Abend euch




Lustige Bericht, Tkey.
Danke dafür.

Die Rolle bekommt man bestimmt wieder gangbar.
Vmtl. ein(oder mehrere Lager) fest.
Die müssen getauscht werden ansonsten brummt die Rolle wenn man sie nur reinigt.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt, das sehe ich ähnlich. Wobei ich die mitunter skurrilen Begegnungen, die sich durch das Fischen ergeben, auch nicht missen möchte.


Wenn dich der 20te Passant an einem Nachmittag fragt, ob du hier angelst, oder ob was beisst, sehnst du dich nach völliger Einsamkeit. 

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich ein recht unguter Mensch bin, aber es hat Zeiten, an denen mit meine Ruhe sehr viel wert ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, da seid ihr aber wieder fleißig gewesen. Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Ich werde mich erst morgen durch Eure Berichte  lesen.
> Ich bin mal wieder an meinen Hausflüssche. So langsam wird es dunkel, die Feederrute ist zur Seite gelegt, die Aalruten liegen. Ist eine zauberhafte Stimmung! Der Dunst vom zurückliegenden Regen steigt auf, der Kuckuck ruft und irgendwo auf der Wiese, die die Wümme von einem Waldstück trennt bellt ein Rehbock. Und ich hoffe endlich mal wieder auf einen Wümmeaal.
> Das Feedern war sehr erfolgreich! Es gab vier Ü50-Brassen, der Größte brachte 58 cm ans Maßband.
> Der die heutige Hauptbeisszeit mitten in der Nacht liegt, werde ich die Nacht am Wasser verbringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346596
> Anhang anzeigen 346597




Ganz tolles Foto da von deinem Flüsschen, Stephan!

Und Petri Heil zu den Großbrachsen!


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn dich der 20te Passant an einem Nachmittag fragt, ob du hier angelst, oder ob was beisst, sehnst du dich nach völliger Einsamkeit.
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich ein recht unguter Mensch bin, aber es hat Zeiten, an denen mit meine Ruhe sehr viel wert ist.


An Stellen mit 20 Passanten/Tag darf man selbstverständlich nicht angeln.

Eher sowas wie gestern: ein Angler sitzt am Fluss, am Spitzenring der Karpfenrute ist eine Posenmontage festgebunden, keine Rolle. Auf meinen fragenden Blick das ausschweifende Statement „Köderfisch fang‘n“. Solche Erlebnisse gefallen mir, da stören die geschlossenen Theater kaum noch.

Beim Fischen habe ich auch schon allzu gesprächige Leute weggeschickt, ist nix Persönliches usw. aber ich muss jetzt alleine sein etc. pp.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> An Stellen mit 20 Passanten/Tag darf man selbstverständlich nicht angeln.


Am Mittelrhein leichter gesagt, als getan. Die Topografie fügt leider manchmal zusammen, was nicht zusammen sein möchte.

Aber zu den Tagesrandzeiten und prinzipiell nicht am Wochenende geht es schon so leidlich. Und mit der Zeit kennt man auch die Büsche, die einem Deckung liefern.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Teleruten sind
> Meine Frau hat mich heute gebeten noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten im Supermarkt für das Abendbrot einzukaufen!
> Wenn man sehr geschickt einen großen Umweg fährt, kommt man rein zufällig an einem unserer Angelseen vorbei
> Für solche Notfälle habe ich immer einen Rucksack im Kofferraum mit einer feinen Telerute ,Kescher , 1 Erdspieß und ein kleines Köfferchen mit Tackel ....
> 
> Damit kann man immer mal eine Pose baden ,wenn man wie heute reiiiin zufällig am Wasser vorbei kommt!
> Ihr werdet nicht glauben, wie oft das so vorkommen kann und was ich mit dieser Telerute in den Jahren schon so aus dem Wasser gezogen habe
> 
> Wenn ich überlege das ich jetzt Gestern und Vorgestern in ca 48 Stunden noch keine 10 Fische hatte ,wenn auch etwas größere, hatte ich heute in vielleicht 3 Stunden mehrere kleine Brassen ,Rotaugen und Barsche ....Gesamt 14 Stück. .....bei einer solchen Frequenz machen auch kleinere Fische Spaß, zumal man es dort etwas anderes bewerten muss, da dort nicht angefüttert werden darf !
> Anhang anzeigen 346570
> Anhang anzeigen 346571
> Anhang anzeigen 346572
> 
> 
> Diese kleine Telerute von Kogha ,Länge 3 Meter WG 5 - 20 Gramm ,ist irgendwie eine Glücksrute die hat schon Ükel ,Plötzen ,Döbel ,Rotfedern ,Barsche ,Brassen, Karpfen, Zander ,Hechte Aal und viel mehr zum Vorschein gebracht. .....
> Wollte die Rute auch schon lange entsorgen  aber die macht immer wieder Spaß und passt in einen kleinen Rucksack
> 
> LG Michael


Petri 
Schöne Strecke....


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petru @Waller Michel !
> So eine kleine Tele zum Immerdabeihaben hab ich auch, die war allerdings noch nicht sehr oft am Wasser. Man traut es sich kaum zu sagen aber das Billigding (von Spro) fühlt sich ausgewogen und leicht an und schafft auch mittlere Karpfen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Ich nutze sie als Posenrute wenn es sehr eng ist und kein Platz zum Werfen.
> 
> Mein Hausbach hat einen kleinen Nebenfluss, der von den hiesigen Anglern recht wenig besucht wird, ich bin auch nicht so oft dort. Es gibt aber Fisch! Ich hatte schon Döbelerfolg und wollte es heute nochmals probieren.
> In einem Youtube-Video panierte ein Angler frische Leber mit Grundfutter, die Idee gefiel mir und so kamen FrStFl-würfel in eine Brotschi, ein paar großzügige Prisen Timarmix drüber und kräftig geschüttelt ergaben sich schöne Brocken, an denen man sich nicht die Finger vollschmiert beim Anködern.
> 
> Ich hatte nur eine Rute und ganz reduziertes Gerödel dabei und habe im Zwanzigminutentakt die Spots gewechselt. Erst biss es wie verrückt, ein paar versemmelte Bisse waren auch dabei, dann war es plötzlich vorbei und selbst vorsichtige Zupfer blieben aus. Kaffeepause! Und Wechsel zu dem fotografierten Spot inmitten umgestürzter Bäume.
> Der Köder lag kaum zwischen dem Holz, da gab es auch schon einen rabiaten Biss. Rute aufnehmen, anhauen, Bremse surrt - alles im selben Augenblick. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren, wie der Fisch Schnur abgezogen und sich ins Unterholz verzogen hatte. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Abriss!
> 
> Der tollste Spot voller dicker Fische nützt halt nichts, wenn man eigentlich keine reelle Chance hat, den Fisch dort auch rauszukriegen. Again what learned...
> 
> Später habe ich dann auch die freien Stellen abgeangelt aber am Ende standen wieder nur Karpfen auf der Liste. Manche kugelrund und obwohl hier nicht mit Zentnern von Boilies gefüttert wird alle gut genährt. Leider hat fast jeder Fisch, den ich in letzter Zeit gefangen habe, mit Egeln zu kämpfen, auf dem Foto kann man unter dem Brustflossenansatz einen sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346578
> Anhang anzeigen 346579
> Anhang anzeigen 346580
> Anhang anzeigen 346581
> Anhang anzeigen 346582


Diskes Petri zum Karpfen.
Ein wunderschönes Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Die Topografie fügt leider manchmal zusammen, was nicht zusammen sein möchte.



  Herrlich, manche Statements zaubern einem schon morgens ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht, andere wiederum treiben einem den Kaffee prustemässig durch die Nase!


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meld mich zurück, heute morgen gings um 3 Uhr los nach Scheveningen, pünktlich um 6 konnten wir Köder im örtlichen Angelladen erwerben. Dann ab auf die Mole wo bereits schon ein Angler saß. Meine Frau ließ sich auf einer Bank nieder und genoß die Seeluft und Meeresgeräusche, ist schon ein Phänomen dass sie jedesmal am Meer nach kurzer Zeit völlig entspannt und super zufrieden ist. Jedenfalls hab ich dann angefangen für Schwiegervater und Schwager die Ruten zu montieren und zu bestücken, was dann auch meine Haupttätigkeit über den Tag war. Ärgerlich war, dass ich nun feststellen musste, dass Seewasserfeste Rolle halt nicht wartungsfrei heisst, eine meiner beiden, zugegeben, billig Khoga Rollen ist festgefressen, kann die Kurbel nur noch mit Gewalt etwas bewegen, zuletzt war sie letzten Herbst in Dänemark im Einsatz und ist danach auch direkt im Regal gelandet  Wir haben es auf Heringe und Plattfische probiert und es sind einige viele meiner Bleie und Montagen in den großen Steinblöcken der Mole hängengeblieben, gefühlt 100€
> Anhang anzeigen 346593
> 
> 
> Gefangen haben wir nix, sind auch um 13 Uhr aufgrund immer stärkeren Wind dann abgehauen. Unsere Angelnachbarn hatten bis dahin aber auch nur bei einem Wurf 4 Heringe landen können, da Schwomm dann gerade ein Schwarm vorbei. Am Ende mach ich aber einen Haken an einen guten Tag am Meer, das Ziel meinen Schwiegerpa mal aus dem Haus zu bekommen und mal was anderes sehen lassen war ja geglückt, jetzt bin ich aber fertig und muss bald inne heia  Schönen Abend euch


Schöner Bericht.
Ja am Meer kann man schon sehr gut die Seele baumeln lassen.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, da seid ihr aber wieder fleißig gewesen. Petri an alle die am Wasser waren. Ich werde mich erst morgen durch Eure Berichte  lesen.
> Ich bin mal wieder an meinen Hausflüssche. So langsam wird es dunkel, die Feederrute ist zur Seite gelegt, die Aalruten liegen. Ist eine zauberhafte Stimmung! Der Dunst vom zurückliegenden Regen steigt auf, der Kuckuck ruft und irgendwo auf der Wiese, die die Wümme von einem Waldstück trennt bellt ein Rehbock. Und ich hoffe endlich mal wieder auf einen Wümmeaal.
> Das Feedern war sehr erfolgreich! Es gab vier Ü50-Brassen, der Größte brachte 58 cm ans Maßband.
> Der die heutige Hauptbeisszeit mitten in der Nacht liegt, werde ich die Nacht am Wasser verbringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346596
> Anhang anzeigen 346597


Dickes Petri.
Da geht noch was in der Nacht.


----------



## Prinzchen

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Georg!
> Das ist so eine Art Nebenarm von einem recht großen See aber ziemlich flach deshalb wärmer und das Wasser recht trüb.
> Da stehen viele kleinere Friedfische drin und in den Abendstunden kommen dann auch die Räuber. ..
> Das Wasser lebt dort richtig. ........
> Allerdings selten was kapitales ,die stehen weiter draußen!
> 
> 
> LG Michael



Hallo Micha,
das ist ein Flachwasserbiotop (Laichzone), das vor vielen Jahren vom Verein angelegt worden ist. Darf aber inzwischen beangelt werden (im Gegensatz zu den Biotopen in Vechelde und Harvesse).

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Waller Michel

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> das ist ein Flachwasserbiotop (Laichzone), das vor vielen Jahren vom Verein angelegt worden ist. Darf aber inzwischen beangelt werden (im Gegensatz zu den Biotopen in Vechelde und Harvesse).
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg, schön Dich zu lesen! 
Ja das dachte ich mir, das diese Stelle nicht vom Kiesabbau stammt! 
Die Verhältnisse für kleine Fische sind um die Jahreszeit dort wirklich ideal!  Das Wasser lebt 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Füüüsch (oder zumindest ein Brütling) aus Brandenburg!


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Füüüsch (oder zumindest ein Brütling) aus Brandenburg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346633


Ein dickes Petri nach Brandenburg


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## geomas

Petri nach BRB, mögen dem Döbeling noch größere Exemplare folgen!

Ich kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden, ob ich nach einem kleinen Mittagsmahl zu einem kleinen Fluß in der Nähe (ohne Döbels, leider) fahre oder zu einem Teich.


----------



## Hecht100+

Na Gut, dann auch Bruetlinge aus Niedersachsen. 6 Rotfedern und 1 Giebel (hoffe das das einer ist) in Zanderkoefimass. Und ich brauche Koefis für Entenschnabeldoebel.


----------



## Hecht100+

I'm Moment ist es ausgeglichen 1:1:1
Mitchell Stellfisch 1 Esox
Black Star 1Rebo auf Blinker
Acolyte 1 Rebo auf 3 Maden mit Puddle Chucker Pose in 50cm Tiefe


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> I'm Moment ist es ausgeglichen 1:1:1
> Mitchell Stellfisch 1 Esox
> Black Star 1Rebo auf Blinker
> Acolyte 1 Rebo auf 3 Maden mit Puddle Chucker Pose in 50cm Tiefe




Das läuft ja bei dir.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Na Gut, dann auch Bruetlinge aus Niedersachsen. 6 Rotfedern und 1 Giebel (hoffe das das einer ist) in Zanderkoefimass. Und ich brauche Koefis für Entenschnabeldoebel.


Dann mal ein dickes Petri von der Oker !

Mach weiter so! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Füüüsch (oder zumindest ein Brütling) aus Brandenburg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346633


Ist doch super! 
Wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri !
Und drück dir die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> I'm Moment ist es ausgeglichen 1:1:1
> Mitchell Stellfisch 1 Esox
> Black Star 1Rebo auf Blinker
> Acolyte 1 Rebo auf 3 Maden mit Puddle Chucker Pose in 50cm Tiefe


Wünsche dir ein dickes Petri.Das läuft ja bei dir,mach weiter so.


----------



## geomas

Ich sitze in ner Kleinstadt auf dem Präsentierteller. An einem uferseitig verkrauteten kleinen See. 
Gab bislang einen schönen Plötz und seinen Sub-Pico-Verwandten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich sitze in ner Kleinstadt auf dem Praesentierteller. An einem uferseitig verkrauteten kleinen See. Gab bislang einen schönen Plötz und seinen Sub-Pico-Verwandten.




Schön, Geog.  
Regnet es bei dir gar nicht?
Hier war schon Gewitter und regnen tut's auch laufend.....


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ich sitze in ner Kleinstadt auf dem Praesentierteller. An einem uferseitig verkrauteten kleinen See. Gab bislang einen schönen Plötz und seinen Sub-Pico-Verwandten.


Das läuft ja bei dir.Petri Heil!


----------



## Waller Michel

Dir auch ein herzliches Petri Georg !
Freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Danke, es ist trocken und sonnig hier. Mal sehen, ob sich noch ein Fisch erbarmt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, es ist trocken und sonnig hier. Mal sehen, ob sich noch ein Fisch erbarmt.




Wir fiebern mit!


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Trotzdem Petri @Tikey0815 ! Wie du schon schreibst....Hauptsache raus und das Ganze genießen.
> 
> Dein Bericht macht tierisch Lust auf das Angeln an der Küste. Vor längerer Zeit (20 Jahre her  ) habe ich sporadisch ein paar Mal im Süden Afrikas geangelt, seit dem war ich nicht mehr mit der Rute an der See.
> 
> Die Rolle ist bestimmt reparabel, sagt der Laie. Irgendwas festgegammelt...


Du ahnst nicht,  wie nah du der Wahrheit warst, hab mir eben die Rolle vorgenommen und nur diese kontermutter unter der Spule etwas gelockert und schon kann ich wieder wie ein junger Gott kurbeln


----------



## Waller Michel

Im Moment beschäftige ich mich gerade mit der Neuanschaffung eines Brolly !
Meiner von Fox ist mittlerweile bestimmt 20 Jahre alt und hat schon so einiges hintersich ....
Nutzen möchte ich den Brolly um mit 2 Personen bei Regen darin sitzen zu können oder auch wenn ich alleine bin mal mit der Liege eine Nacht darin verbringen kann! 
Die Transportmaße waren mir wichtig, das ich nicht immer die Rückbank umlegen muß! Das wäre zB bei den durchaus hochwertigen Modellen von MK der Fall gewesen  ( Transportlänge 180 bzw 182 cm .
Wollte aber auch nicht das man auf allen vieren in das Shelter rein und raus kriechen muß! 
Habe mich jetzt für das Fox Evo Compact entschieden. ....denke das es neine Anforderungen am ehesten erfüllt 
Wenn es jedenfalls wieder 20 Jahre hält, hat es sein Geld allemal verdient! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Glück mit dem Ding.


----------



## Andal

Kein Füüüsch am Rhein. Ist ja auch Wochenende.  Dafür maximale Entspannung auf dem Kanapee.


----------



## Kauli11

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kann ja morgen mal n Bild von der Spraydose machen.


Das wäre Super.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke Dir @Professor Tinca 

@Andal _halt noch bisschen durch, die Beißzeit kommt vielleicht gleich noch 

LG Michael _


----------



## Andal

Kein Problem. Ich gehe am Sa./So./Feiertag nicht runter an den Fluss. Da sollen die anderen anrheinen - ich geh lieber unter der Woche und hab meine Ruhe.


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Danke,  wollen wir mal hoffen. Ich nehme die Rolle jetzt als Testobjekt her und werde sie auseinander nehmen, ist dann die erste Rolle welche ich mir zur Wartung vornehme, kann ja nur schlimmer werden


Wenn du die Rolle aufgemacht hast, dann mach ein Foto. Das hilft beim Zusammenbau.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Das wäre Super.




Hätte ich fast vergessen....










Leuchtet sogar bei Kellerlicht. Seht aber bei dem Licht nicht so kräftig orange aus wie in live.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hätte ich fast vergessen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346665
> Anhang anzeigen 346666
> 
> 
> Leuchtet sogar bei Kellerlicht. Seht aber bei dem Licht nicht so kräftig orange aus wie in live.


Oh, Das sind aber schöne Posen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leuchtet sogar bei Kellerlicht. Seht aber bei dem Licht nicht so kräftig orange aus wie in live.




Vielleicht sieht man die Farbe hier besser?





__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Kurze Frage: Würdet ihr Maden die sich im Futter befinden an den Haken hängen oder die aus der Box aus dem Angelladen? Im Futter bewegen sie sich dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr bzw sehr wenig?  Ist das falsch?   also nicht über nacht ins futter?




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Da schließe ich mich @Jason an ! Sehr schöne Posen @Professor Tinca !

Gefällt mir gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+

Erst  ein Petri an alle Fänger und diejenigen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben. Nachdem ich jetzt wieder zu Hause bin, noch ein Resümee des heutigen Tages. Der kleine Giebel ( 29 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie schwimmt jetzt bei mir im Gartenteich. 





Da ich heute Zeit hatte, habe ich mich entschlossen, meinen Selbstbau-Mardon mitzunehmen und mal am Wasser zu testen. Nachbauen ist für mich nicht das Problem, aber wie und mit was benutzt man nun dieses Gerät. Als erstes habe ich die Black Star mit einem Bodentaster ausgerüstet, ausgeworfen und in den Mardon gespannt. Durch den starken Wind war es nicht möglich, überhaupt etwas zu erkennen. Bodentaster wanderte durch den Schnurbogen und dadurch zeigte der Mardon Dauerbisse an. Also habe ich dann die 60 g. Mitchell Epic mit einem 35 g. Birnenblei bestückt, daran dann noch einen Wurm und ausgeworfen, mit diesem Gewicht und nicht allzu weiter Wurfweite ( ca. 15-20 m) blieb das Gewicht liegen und man konnte es benutzen. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass der Wind erheblich abgenommen hatte. Auf jeden Fall schlug nach ungefähr einer Viertel Stunde der Zeiger aus, und nach dem Anschlag konnte ich noch eine Rebo in den Kescher geleiten. Ich nehme mal an, das man das Gewicht bei weniger Wind doch noch runtersetzen kann.







Der kleine Esox schwimmt jetzt wieder weiter, für die Pfanne war er eindeutig zu klein.



Und das ist das trockene Wetter des Deutschen Wetterdienstes, zum Glück war das Schirmzelt mit.


PS: Die Rebo liegen gleich in der Truhe , werden gut schmecken und um euch nicht neidisch zu machen, ich habe kein Bild für euch (frei nach Heidi Klum)


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason Da hast du recht, wunderschöne Posen hat der ProfProf. So was kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht @Hecht100+ !

Petri Heil zu der vielfältigen Strecke und zum erfolgrreichen Funktionstest!


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ Sehr netter Bericht. Forelle ist eine Delikatesse. Petri heil und Glückwunsch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Erst  ein Petri an alle Fänger und diejenigen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben. Nachdem ich jetzt wieder zu Hause bin, noch ein Resümee des heutigen Tages. Der kleine Giebel ( 29 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie schwimmt jetzt bei mir im Gartenteich.
> Anhang anzeigen 346672
> 
> 
> Da ich heute Zeit hatte, habe ich mich entschlossen, meinen Selbstbau-Mardon mitzunehmen und mal am Wasser zu testen. Nachbauen ist für mich nicht das Problem, aber wie und mit was benutzt man nun dieses Gerät. Als erstes habe ich die Black Star mit einem Bodentaster ausgerüstet, ausgeworfen und in den Mardon gespannt. Durch den starken Wind war es nicht möglich, überhaupt etwas zu erkennen. Bodentaster wanderte durch den Schnurbogen und dadurch zeigte der Mardon Dauerbisse an. Also habe ich dann die 60 g. Mitchell Epic mit einem 35 g. Birnenblei bestückt, daran dann noch einen Wurm und ausgeworfen, mit diesem Gewicht und nicht allzu weiter Wurfweite ( ca. 15-20 m) blieb das Gewicht liegen und man konnte es benutzen. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass der Wind erheblich abgenommen hatte. Auf jeden Fall schlug nach ungefähr einer Viertel Stunde der Zeiger aus, und nach dem Anschlag konnte ich noch eine Rebo in den Kescher geleiten. Ich nehme mal an, das man das Gewicht bei weniger Wind doch noch runtersetzen kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346667
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346669
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346670
> 
> Der kleine Esox schwimmt jetzt wieder weiter, für die Pfanne war er eindeutig zu klein.
> Anhang anzeigen 346671
> 
> 
> Und das ist das trockene Wetter des Deutschen Wetterdienstes, zum Glück war das Schirmzelt mit.
> Anhang anzeigen 346668
> 
> PS: Die Rebo liegen gleich in der Truhe , werden gut schmecken und um euch nicht neidisch zu machen, ich habe kein Bild für euch (frei nach Heidi Klum)


Petri Heil,sehr netter Bericht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri in die Runde, vor allem an @Hecht100+. Der Giebel sieht ja toll aus! @Professor Tinca: Die Posen sind mal wieder richtig gut gelungen. @Tikey0815: Deiner These zur Ruhe, zu die das Meer die meisten Menschen bringt, kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn ich meine Frau mal mit zum Memo- oder Brandungsangeln nehme, brauche ich ihr nur einen bequemen Stuhl und ne Flasche Wein an den Strand stellen, und die Dame ist sowas von glücklich und zufrieden.

Mein zurückliegender nächtlicher Ansitz war ziemlich anstrengend. Allerdings gab es, wie schon im letzten Jahr, nicht einen einzigen Aal. Ich glaube ich hatte es schon mal hier gepostet. Ich bin inzwischen der Überzeugung, dass der Schwimmblasenwurm die Aalbestände in unserem Abschnitt der Wümme dezimiert hat. Bis 2018 habe ich bei nahezu jedem Aalansitz gut gefangen. Im August 2018 gab es einen Abend mit sage und schreibe 7 Aalen zwischen 60 und 75 Zentimetern. Im letzten Jahr war das plötzlich wie abgeschnitten. Da ich in anderen Gewässern nach wie vor Aale fange, glaube ich nicht, dass es an mir liegt. Es wird am Schwimmblasenwurm liegen, der ja auch an anderen Orten die Aalbestände dahingerafft hat. 
Gefangen habe ich in der nacht trotzdem. Es gab eine kleine Quappe und einen Grauen Ritter. 
Wesentlich erfolgreicher war das abendliche und dann wieder morgendliche Angeln mit der Feederrute. Gestern Abend konnte ich vier 50plus-Brassen fangen, der heutige Morgen brachte einen fulminanten Aland von exakt 50 Zentimetern. Die Rute, die ich im Einsatz hatte, war meine älteste Feederrute überhaupt. Eine Zammataro Matchfeeder, die so um die 12 oder 13 Jahre alt sein dürfte. Das feine Stöckchen hatte ich nach dem Verlust der Spitzen seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr gefischt. In diesem Jahr habe ich mir dann auf der Stippermesse einige Ersatzspitzen gekauft und gestern habe ich sie dann das erste Mal wieder ausgeführt. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, wie ich finde.  
Um 7 Uhr habe ich dann den Heimweg angetreten und den Tag damit verbracht, die Sachen zu trocknen und wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Außerdem gab es einiges an Schlaf nachzuholen.  
Für morgen habe ich eine kleine und entspannende Trottingtour an meinem Hausflüsschen geplant.


----------



## Hering 58

Zu erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> der heutige Morgen brachte einen fulminanten Aland von exakt 50 Zentimetern.




Das ist ja ein schöner Klopper.

Petri Heil Stephan!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Hecht100+ 
Dir ein herzliches Petri schöne Fische 
Der kleine Gibel ist ein schönes Exemplar und wurde richtig bestimmt 
Hast du wirklich gut gemacht! 

@Wuemmehunter 
Dir auch ein herzliches Petri 
Mit den Aalen war bis vor 2 oder 3 Jahren im Rhein auch ähnlich!  Jedenfalls war dies mein subjektiver Eindruck. ...
Mitlerweile klappt es dort mit Aal wieder viel besser. .....
Habe jedenfalls die letzten Tage reichlich von Aalfängen berichtet bekommen und voriges Jahr konnte ich dort selbst ohne große Probleme welche vorübergehend verhaften 
Auch am Niederrhein wird im Moment recht gut gefangen. .......

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri in die Runde, vor allem an @Hecht100+. Der Giebel sieht ja toll aus! @Professor Tinca: Die Posen sind mal wieder richtig gut gelungen. @Tikey0815: Deiner These zur Ruhe, zu die das Meer die meisten Menschen bringt, kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn ich meine Frau mal mit zum Memo- oder Brandungsangeln nehme, brauche ich ihr nur einen bequemen Stuhl und ne Flasche Wein an den Strand stellen, und die Dame ist sowas von glücklich und zufrieden.
> 
> Mein zurückliegender nächtlicher Ansitz war ziemlich anstrengend. Allerdings gab es, wie schon im letzten Jahr, nicht einen einzigen Aal. Ich glaube ich hatte es schon mal hier gepostet. Ich bin inzwischen der Überzeugung, dass der Schwimmblasenwurm die Aalbestände in unserem Abschnitt der Wümme dezimiert hat. Bis 2018 habe ich bei nahezu jedem Aalansitz gut gefangen. Im August 2018 gab es einen Abend mit sage und schreibe 7 Aalen zwischen 60 und 75 Zentimetern. Im letzten Jahr war das plötzlich wie abgeschnitten. Da ich in anderen Gewässern nach wie vor Aale fange, glaube ich nicht, dass es an mir liegt. Es wird am Schwimmblasenwurm liegen, der ja auch an anderen Orten die Aalbestände dahingerafft hat.
> Gefangen habe ich in der nacht trotzdem. Es gab eine kleine Quappe und einen Grauen Ritter.
> Wesentlich erfolgreicher war das abendliche und dann wieder morgendliche Angeln mit der Feederrute. Gestern Abend konnte ich vier 50plus-Brassen fangen, der heutige Morgen brachte einen fulminanten Aland von exakt 50 Zentimetern. Die Rute, die ich im Einsatz hatte, war meine älteste Feederrute überhaupt. Eine Zammataro Matchfeeder, die so um die 12 oder 13 Jahre alt sein dürfte. Das feine Stöckchen hatte ich nach dem Verlust der Spitzen seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr gefischt. In diesem Jahr habe ich mir dann auf der Stippermesse einige Ersatzspitzen gekauft und gestern habe ich sie dann das erste Mal wieder ausgeführt. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, wie ich finde.
> Um 7 Uhr habe ich dann den Heimweg angetreten und den Tag damit verbracht, die Sachen zu trocknen und wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Außerdem gab es einiges an Schlaf nachzuholen.
> Für morgen habe ich eine kleine und entspannende Trottingtour an meinem Hausflüsschen geplant.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346680


Ein herzliches Petri


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris gehen raus an @Wuemmehunter (toller Aland!) und an @Hecht100+ (fetzt, Dein Mardon-Nachbau!). 

@Professor Tinca - oh ja, das Orange aus der Dose ballert ordentlich! Kann ich aber von der Schmincke-Farbe auch behaupten.


----------



## geomas

„Mein Platz” an einem kleinen Teich im Umland war leider besetzt, also bin ich weiter. Ab zu einem kleinen See in einer Kleinstadt. Hier hatte ich im Januar ganz gut gefangen - damals ausschließlich (gute) Plötz mit der Swingtip. 80% oder mehr des Ufers waren heute leider wegen einer Krautzone nicht beangelbar. Habe mir dann die dritt- oder viertbeste krautarme Stelle ausgeguckt und ab dafür.
Habe wieder gelädschert als Köder dienten stark aromatisierter und nicht mehr ganz frischer Mais, Breadpunch, steinharte „Sushi-Pellets” und stark auftreibende „Dipped Puffi”.
Auf 2 der im polnischen Ananas-Aroma getränkten Maiskörner gab es schnell einen kernigen Biß - ein Bilderbuchplötz von knapp unter 30cm. Wunderbare Farben, ein wirklich schöner Fisch. Ihm folgte ein deutlich kleineres Augenrot-Exemplar. Dann war erstmal Pause. 
Hatte mit einem kapitalen Tüddel zu kämpfen und dann mit mangelndem Geschick bei der Verwendung von PVA-Schnur (für gelochte Pellets). 
Auf die pelzer-Pellets gab es ein paar deutlich Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Auch auf den stark riechenden „Puff-Mais” gab es Zupfer, leider ist das Zeug schnell vom Haken gepflückt oder es löst sich auf. 
Rätselhaft. Ich habe auf diese weichen, unter Wasser sicher sehr auffälligen „Kugeln” schon im letzten Jahr einige Bisse gehabt, aber noch nie einen Fisch gehakt. 

Auf Breadpunch gab es nach der Neumontage der leichten Rute eine Weile lang Bisse „on the drop” - kleine Plötz und Rotfedern hatten sich den 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power korrekt reingewürgt. 
Insgesamt habe ich aber mehr Kraut als Fische landen können.
War dennoch ein schöner Spätnachmittag und Abend: der Rotmilan drehte Runden über dem See, ne Bleßralle verteidigte aufgeregt ihr Nest gegen eine zudringliche Schwanenfamilie, Schwalben flogen tief und ne Fluß-Seeschwalbe (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) zeigte akrobatische Flugmanöver.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> „Mein Platz” an einem kleinen Teich im Umland war leider besetzt, also bin ich weiter. Ab zu einem kleinen See in einer Kleinstadt. Hier hatte ich im Januar ganz gut gefangen - damals ausschließlich (gute) Plötz mit der Swingtip. 80% oder mehr des Ufers waren heute leider wegen einer Krautzone nicht beangelbar. Habe mir dann die dritt- oder viertbeste krautarme Stelle ausgeguckt und ab dafür.
> Habe wieder gelädschert als Köder dienten stark aromatisierter und nicht mehr ganz frischer Mais, Breadpunch, steinharte „Sushi-Pellets” und stark auftreibende „Dipped Puffi”.
> Auf 2 der im polnischen Ananas-Aroma getränkten Maiskörner gab es schnell einen kernigen Biß - ein Bilderbuchplötz von knapp unter 30cm. Wunderbare Farben, ein wirklich schöner Fisch. Ihm folgte ein deutlich kleineres Augenrot-Exemplar. Dann war erstmal Pause.
> Hatte mit einem kapitalen Tüddel zu kämpfen und dann mit mangelndem Geschick bei der Verwendung von PVA-Schnur (für gelochte Pellets).
> Auf die pelzer-Pellets gab es ein paar deutlich Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Auch auf den stark riechenden „Puff-Mais” gab es Zupfer, leider ist das Zeug schnell vom Haken gepflückt oder es löst sich auf.
> Rätselhaft. Ich habe auf diese weichen, unter Wasser sicher sehr auffälligen „Kugeln” schon im letzten Jahr einige Bisse gehabt, aber noch nie einen Fisch gehakt.
> 
> Auf Breadpunch gab es nach der Neumontage der leichten Rute eine Weile lang Bisse „on the drop” - kleine Plötz und Rotfedern hatten sich den 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power korrekt reingewürgt.
> Insgesamt habe ich aber mehr Kraut als Fische landen können.
> War dennoch ein schöner Spätnachmittag und Abend: der Rotmilan drehte Runden über dem See, ne Bleßralle verteidigte aufgeregt ihr Nest gegen eine zudringliche Schwanenfamilie, Schwalben flogen tief und ne Fluß-Seeschwalbe (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) zeigte akrobatische Flugmanöver.


Ein herzliches Petri Georg,sehr netter Bericht.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> „Mein Platz” an einem kleinen Teich im Umland war leider besetzt, also bin ich weiter. Ab zu einem kleinen See in einer Kleinstadt. Hier hatte ich im Januar ganz gut gefangen - damals ausschließlich (gute) Plötz mit der Swingtip. 80% oder mehr des Ufers waren heute leider wegen einer Krautzone nicht beangelbar. Habe mir dann die dritt- oder viertbeste krautarme Stelle ausgeguckt und ab dafür.
> Habe wieder gelädschert als Köder dienten stark aromatisierter und nicht mehr ganz frischer Mais, Breadpunch, steinharte „Sushi-Pellets” und stark auftreibende „Dipped Puffi”.
> Auf 2 der im polnischen Ananas-Aroma getränkten Maiskörner gab es schnell einen kernigen Biß - ein Bilderbuchplötz von knapp unter 30cm. Wunderbare Farben, ein wirklich schöner Fisch. Ihm folgte ein deutlich kleineres Augenrot-Exemplar. Dann war erstmal Pause.
> Hatte mit einem kapitalen Tüddel zu kämpfen und dann mit mangelndem Geschick bei der Verwendung von PVA-Schnur (für gelochte Pellets).
> Auf die pelzer-Pellets gab es ein paar deutlich Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Auch auf den stark riechenden „Puff-Mais” gab es Zupfer, leider ist das Zeug schnell vom Haken gepflückt oder es löst sich auf.
> Rätselhaft. Ich habe auf diese weichen, unter Wasser sicher sehr auffälligen „Kugeln” schon im letzten Jahr einige Bisse gehabt, aber noch nie einen Fisch gehakt.
> 
> Auf Breadpunch gab es nach der Neumontage der leichten Rute eine Weile lang Bisse „on the drop” - kleine Plötz und Rotfedern hatten sich den 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power korrekt reingewürgt.
> Insgesamt habe ich aber mehr Kraut als Fische landen können.
> War dennoch ein schöner Spätnachmittag und Abend: der Rotmilan drehte Runden über dem See, ne Bleßralle verteidigte aufgeregt ihr Nest gegen eine zudringliche Schwanenfamilie, Schwalben flogen tief und ne Fluß-Seeschwalbe (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) zeigte akrobatische Flugmanöver.


Schöner Bericht Georg !
Mit dem Popcorn zeug kann ich mir gut vorstellen 

Danke für den schönen Bericht 
LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri allen, die bei dem Sauwetter draußen waren!

Hier hat es fast ununterbrochen getröpfelt und die Zeit war knapp, die Prognose für Sonntag lautet ähnlich. Montag dann oder allerspätestens am Dienstag, vielleicht versuche ich mich mal am Grasfisch (zählen die eigentlich auch zum coarse fish, trotz Migrationshintergrund?).


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs, und ein herzliches Petri an @Hecht100+ zu Raub- und Friedfisch, @Wuemmehunter nicht nur zu dem tollen Aland, sondern besonders auch zur verspäteten Quappe und auch @geomas und seinen Friedfischprobanden seiner Irren Köderexperimente- schön, das ihr heute auf der Piste wart, ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen.
Der gezeigte Brütling stammte diesmal wieder aus meinem Hausflüsschen, allerdings von einem neuen Abschnitt, den Angelkumpel und ich heute bei dramatischen Himmel und stark böigem Wind Tandemmässig erkundeten, er zunächst mit der Fliegenrute, später mit Pose, ich mit der Darent und leichtem Ledger.
Angelkumpel hat übrigens über Bande den Fisch des Tages gefangen: Nachdem seine Döbelbemühungen mit Fliege und Made ergebnislos verliefen, und seine angeborene brandenburgische Renitenz es ihm unmöglich machte, einfach mal so zu angeln, wie ich es ihm sagte, hat er verzweifelt zu einem Roten Boillie (Ersatzkirsche..) gegriffen- und tatsächlich gefangen:
Ein 40er Schnabeldöbel beim Einholen! Tja, so kanns gehen, und Fisch ist Fisch!


----------



## Trotta

Tscha, während es zuletzt ja ganz ordentlich für mich lief, bin ich heute wieder in altbekannte Verhaltensmuster abgerutscht und hab mich an den Kleinis vergangen. Ich wohne und fische ja normalerweise im französischen Sektor, heute zog es mich an einen Abschnitt meines Kanals im britischen - Bream statt Brème war eigentlich der Plan. Angekommen wurde ich zur Begrüßung auch gleich von einem landestypischen Regenschauer empfangen. Zum Glück blieb es bei dem einem. 

Die alte Fahrt, ein Seitenzweig, ist nur etwa 25m breit und im Schnitt kaum mehr als 1m tief mit schlammigem Grund. Malerisch zugewachsen und im Frühjahr eigentlich voller Friedfisch, der sich mit steigenden Temperaturen mangels Sauerstoff allerdings größtenteils wieder in den Hauptkanal zurückzieht. Entweder ist es schon soweit oder der Wetterumschwung ist den Fischen aufs Gemüt geschlagen: auf Mais gabs nicht einen Zupfer, auf Maden ein paar handlange Barsche und einen Ükel. Immerhin flitzte mal ein Eisvogel durchs Panorama (nicht im Bild).





Außerdem wurde ich auch mal wieder dran erinnert, dass es auch Gewässer gibt, an denen man mit 3BB problemlos in den Baum am gegenüberliegenden Ufer werfen kann... Schön wars trotzdem.

Petri allen, die es heute besser oder schlechter gemacht haben!


----------



## Minimax

Zu mir selbst war mein Flüsschen heute sehr liebenswürdig, vielleicht liegt das an der Konkurrenz durch das neue Gewässer. Wir angelten heute weiter flussaufwärts als sonst, und hier wird der Fluss flacher, aber tiefeingeschnittener, mit breiten Schilf und Reetzonen, was das Angeln nicht einfacher macht- in einigen Wochen wird es dort unzugänglich sein. Hier sieht man den Charakter ganz gut:




Endlich ist der 1-Döbelbann gebrochen, denn nach dem Brütling konnte ich noch vier weitere Fische mit dem an diesem Abschnitt noch unbekannten Currytulip zum Kescher führen, plus ein paar Plötzen auf Maden, die ich immer mal nach einem Döbeldrill oder wenn an einer Stelle kein Biss kam zu Wasser liess.
Der neueste Quälende Spleen der Flussgottheit ist jedoch, mir nur noch kleine Johnnies zu gewähren- und so waren die heutigen Fische Kleinis, die alle so um die dreißig waren- aber wer will sich beklagen? Wenige Kilometer Flussab liegt die durchschnittliche Größe wie berichtet deutlich höher.
Auch sonst glichen sich die Jungs wie ein Ei dem anderen, schon im Bronzekleid, aber noch ganz schlank, mit schmaler Flosse und noch schwarzem Fleck auf der roten Afterflosse, und trotz der Kleinheit irgendwie besonders schön. Seht selbsts, hier sind drei Fische von drei verschiedenen Swims:
Tick,




Trick,




...und Track





Tja, wo ist nur Onkel Donald? (Oder, besser noch, Dagobert?)
Jedenfalls wars eine schöne und spannende Angelei, und besonders schön mit dem Angelkumpel, den ich manchmal von weitem wie einen Yeti mit Latzhose die Fliegenrute schwingen sah- Eine nette Ergänzung zu den üblichen Kleinflussbewohnern wie Eintagsfliege, Eisvogel und fettem Biber, die auch heute nicht fehlen durften. Aufgrund verschiedener Hindernisse habe ich von denen wieder keine Bilder, ersatzweise biete ich Euch eine niedliche fühlhornstreckende Schnecke an- stellt Euch einfach vor, sie hätte blaue Federn und sässe auf einer Angelrute,
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Herrliche Berichte und Fotos @Trotta und @Minimax , ich rufe ein fettes Petri in eure Richtung!

Wie sagt man eigentlich "Petri" auf frz.? Alors, pöhdrie à toi mon copain?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil an @Trotta , @geomas und  @Minimax !

Tolle Berichte!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch Petri an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages .....wirklich tolle Fische dabei! 
Die schönen Döbel von @Minimax gefallen mir sehr gut!  Große Döbel sind bei mir in der Region nicht einfach zu bekommen! 
Hatte dieses Jahr erst einen in diesem Format 

LG Michael


----------



## Finke20

Moin, zwei Tage nicht geschaut und man kommt mit dem lese kaum noch hinterher .
Es sind wie immer sehr schöne Berichte und Bilder entstanden und es gingen wieder herrliche Fische ans Band.
@Wuemmehunter  einen beachtlichen Aland konntest du da überlisten und auch@Minimax hat eine prächtige Döbelstrecke hingelegt .
Aber auch allen anderen nicht persönlich genannten, wünsche ich ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Finke20

Moin,
zwei Tage nicht geschaut und man kommt mit dem lese kaum noch hinterher .
Es sind wie immer sehr schöne Berichte und Bilder entstanden und es gingen wieder herrliche Fische ans Band.
@Wuemmehunter  einen beachtlichen Aland konntest du da überlisten und auch@Minimax hat eine prächtige Döbelstrecke hingelegt .
Aber auch allen anderen nicht persönlich genannten, wünsche ich ein dickes Petri.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den wundervollen Bericht und Petri zu den uniformen Döbeln und den Überbrückungs-Plötz, lieber @Minimax !

@Trotta - Petri heil zu den Kleinis und danke für Deine Reportage aus dem britischen Sektor.
Mit Deinen Berlin-Fotos zerlegst Du langsam aber sicher alle meine Hauptstadt-Vorurteile.
Ob ich Dir dafür danken soll muß ich mir noch überlegen.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Füüüsch (oder zumindest ein Brütling) aus Brandenburg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346633


Na denn mal Petri-


----------



## phirania

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Erst  ein Petri an alle Fänger und diejenigen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben. Nachdem ich jetzt wieder zu Hause bin, noch ein Resümee des heutigen Tages. Der kleine Giebel ( 29 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie schwimmt jetzt bei mir im Gartenteich.
> Anhang anzeigen 346672
> 
> 
> Da ich heute Zeit hatte, habe ich mich entschlossen, meinen Selbstbau-Mardon mitzunehmen und mal am Wasser zu testen. Nachbauen ist für mich nicht das Problem, aber wie und mit was benutzt man nun dieses Gerät. Als erstes habe ich die Black Star mit einem Bodentaster ausgerüstet, ausgeworfen und in den Mardon gespannt. Durch den starken Wind war es nicht möglich, überhaupt etwas zu erkennen. Bodentaster wanderte durch den Schnurbogen und dadurch zeigte der Mardon Dauerbisse an. Also habe ich dann die 60 g. Mitchell Epic mit einem 35 g. Birnenblei bestückt, daran dann noch einen Wurm und ausgeworfen, mit diesem Gewicht und nicht allzu weiter Wurfweite ( ca. 15-20 m) blieb das Gewicht liegen und man konnte es benutzen. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass der Wind erheblich abgenommen hatte. Auf jeden Fall schlug nach ungefähr einer Viertel Stunde der Zeiger aus, und nach dem Anschlag konnte ich noch eine Rebo in den Kescher geleiten. Ich nehme mal an, das man das Gewicht bei weniger Wind doch noch runtersetzen kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346667
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346669
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346670
> 
> Der kleine Esox schwimmt jetzt wieder weiter, für die Pfanne war er eindeutig zu klein.
> Anhang anzeigen 346671
> 
> 
> Und das ist das trockene Wetter des Deutschen Wetterdienstes, zum Glück war das Schirmzelt mit.
> Anhang anzeigen 346668
> 
> PS: Die Rebo liegen gleich in der Truhe , werden gut schmecken und um euch nicht neidisch zu machen, ich habe kein Bild für euch (frei nach Heidi Klum)


Auch hier ein dickes Petri...
Schöne Fische hast du da gefangen.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri in die Runde, vor allem an @Hecht100+. Der Giebel sieht ja toll aus! @Professor Tinca: Die Posen sind mal wieder richtig gut gelungen. @Tikey0815: Deiner These zur Ruhe, zu die das Meer die meisten Menschen bringt, kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn ich meine Frau mal mit zum Memo- oder Brandungsangeln nehme, brauche ich ihr nur einen bequemen Stuhl und ne Flasche Wein an den Strand stellen, und die Dame ist sowas von glücklich und zufrieden.
> 
> Mein zurückliegender nächtlicher Ansitz war ziemlich anstrengend. Allerdings gab es, wie schon im letzten Jahr, nicht einen einzigen Aal. Ich glaube ich hatte es schon mal hier gepostet. Ich bin inzwischen der Überzeugung, dass der Schwimmblasenwurm die Aalbestände in unserem Abschnitt der Wümme dezimiert hat. Bis 2018 habe ich bei nahezu jedem Aalansitz gut gefangen. Im August 2018 gab es einen Abend mit sage und schreibe 7 Aalen zwischen 60 und 75 Zentimetern. Im letzten Jahr war das plötzlich wie abgeschnitten. Da ich in anderen Gewässern nach wie vor Aale fange, glaube ich nicht, dass es an mir liegt. Es wird am Schwimmblasenwurm liegen, der ja auch an anderen Orten die Aalbestände dahingerafft hat.
> Gefangen habe ich in der nacht trotzdem. Es gab eine kleine Quappe und einen Grauen Ritter.
> Wesentlich erfolgreicher war das abendliche und dann wieder morgendliche Angeln mit der Feederrute. Gestern Abend konnte ich vier 50plus-Brassen fangen, der heutige Morgen brachte einen fulminanten Aland von exakt 50 Zentimetern. Die Rute, die ich im Einsatz hatte, war meine älteste Feederrute überhaupt. Eine Zammataro Matchfeeder, die so um die 12 oder 13 Jahre alt sein dürfte. Das feine Stöckchen hatte ich nach dem Verlust der Spitzen seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr gefischt. In diesem Jahr habe ich mir dann auf der Stippermesse einige Ersatzspitzen gekauft und gestern habe ich sie dann das erste Mal wieder ausgeführt. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, wie ich finde.
> Um 7 Uhr habe ich dann den Heimweg angetreten und den Tag damit verbracht, die Sachen zu trocknen und wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Außerdem gab es einiges an Schlaf nachzuholen.
> Für morgen habe ich eine kleine und entspannende Trottingtour an meinem Hausflüsschen geplant.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346680


Dickes Petri zum Aland.
Ich beneide dich um die schönen Gewässer.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Zu mir selbst war mein Flüsschen heute sehr liebenswürdig, vielleicht liegt das an der Konkurrenz durch das neue Gewässer. Wir angelten heute weiter flussaufwärts als sonst, und hier wird der Fluss flacher, aber tiefeingeschnittener, mit breiten Schilf und Reetzonen, was das Angeln nicht einfacher macht- in einigen Wochen wird es dort unzugänglich sein. Hier sieht man den Charakter ganz gut:
> Anhang anzeigen 346691
> 
> Endlich ist der 1-Döbelbann gebrochen, denn nach dem Brütling konnte ich noch vier weitere Fische mit dem an diesem Abschnitt noch unbekannten Currytulip zum Kescher führen, plus ein paar Plötzen auf Maden, die ich immer mal nach einem Döbeldrill oder wenn an einer Stelle kein Biss kam zu Wasser liess.
> Der neueste Quälende Spleen der Flussgottheit ist jedoch, mir nur noch kleine Johnnies zu gewähren- und so waren die heutigen Fische Kleinis, die alle so um die dreißig waren- aber wer will sich beklagen? Wenige Kilometer Flussab liegt die durchschnittliche Größe wie berichtet deutlich höher.
> Auch sonst glichen sich die Jungs wie ein Ei dem anderen, schon im Bronzekleid, aber noch ganz schlank, mit schmaler Flosse und noch schwarzem Fleck auf der roten Afterflosse, und trotz der Kleinheit irgendwie besonders schön. Seht selbsts, hier sind drei Fische von drei verschiedenen Swims:
> Tick,
> Anhang anzeigen 346698
> 
> Trick,
> Anhang anzeigen 346694
> 
> ...und Track
> Anhang anzeigen 346695
> 
> 
> Tja, wo ist nur Onkel Donald? (Oder, besser noch, Dagobert?)
> Jedenfalls wars eine schöne und spannende Angelei, und besonders schön mit dem Angelkumpel, den ich manchmal von weitem wie einen Yeti mit Latzhose die Fliegenrute schwingen sah- Eine nette Ergänzung zu den üblichen Kleinflussbewohnern wie Eintagsfliege, Eisvogel und fettem Biber, die auch heute nicht fehlen durften. Aufgrund verschiedener Hindernisse habe ich von denen wieder keine Bilder, ersatzweise biete ich Euch eine niedliche fühlhornstreckende Schnecke an- stellt Euch einfach vor, sie hätte blaue Federn und sässe auf einer Angelrute,
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax
> Anhang anzeigen 346696


Dickes Petri 
Schöne Döbel.
Und ein wunderbares Gewässer.


----------



## Ukel

Auch von mir allen Fängern der letzten Tage herzliche Petris, @Wuemmehunter schöne Fische bei dir in der Wümme, und @Minimax, deine Döbelbande scheinen ja wohl eineiige Drillinge gewesen zu sein.


----------



## geomas

So, das Wetter ist sub-optimal, aber was solls. Auf gehts!
Vermutlich lande ich an einem mir bislang unbekannten Abschnitt von Flüsschen y, zwischen zwei bereits erfolgreich beangelten Strecken gelegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Georg.  

Hier sind leider schon wieder starke Windböen und der Himmel hängt voller Geigen......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Bei uns ist auch etwas viel Wind, aber ich will nachher auch noch los. Dir wünsche ich spannende Stunden am Wasser und gute Fänge.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja ich drück dir die Daumen @geomas 
Hier aber auch Wind und immer wieder Regen ....ziemlich unangenehm! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @geomas: Bei uns ist auch etwas viel Wind, aber ich will nachher auch noch los. Dir wünsche ich spannende Stunden am Wasser und gute Fänge.


Dir auch ein Petri ....viel Glück auch mit dem Wetter! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Hier ist auch sehr durchwachsenes Wetter, wenn’s nicht zu schlimm wird, geht es heute noch mal los. Mit etwas Glück findet man das richtige Gewässer und die richtige Stelle, wo dann doch etwas geht. Bei mir war es in der Himmelfahrtswoche, trotz ständig wechselnden Wetters, mal Sonne, viel Wind, Kälte und auch Wolken, überaus erfolgreich, habe In einem unserer Seen reichlich Brassen der 60cm-Klasse gefangen. Allerdings auch eine Nullnummer erlebt, so kann’s kommen. Aber nur wer angelt, kann auch fangen....ok, nix neues


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Euren Zuspruch, und danke auch an @Trotta für den schönen Bericht aus unbekannten Gebieten Berlins.
Hier gabs Grade ein heftiges Gewitter mit Strausseneigrossen Hagelkörnern, das stört mich aber nicht, da Mrs. Minimax mich heute für Handwerkliche Frondienste im Garten verpflichtet hat. Also ist die Unterbrechung mehr als willkommen, ich hoffe es regnet sich ein, hier am Ofen ist gut lungern...


----------



## phirania

Na dann wünsch ich Allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen viel Glück und Erfolg...


----------



## geomas

Erster Swim am mir neuen Flussabschnitt des Flüsschen y und erster Zielfisch. Knapp Ü30 geschätzt, aber wunderbar gezeichnet. Am 6er Circle Power, Brotflocke und 5.5 ft River Ambush.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Am 6er Circle Power, Brotflocke und 5.5 ft River Ambush.



Petri! Bei Gelegenheit: wie hast Du denn die Circles montiert, bzw. Wie geködert? Irgendwelche Haarfestbleieschichten oder ganz herkömmlich wie bei normalen Haken? 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri! Bei Gelegenheit: wie hast Du denn die Circles montiert, bzw. Wie geködert? Irgendwelche Haarfestbleieschichten oder ganz herkömmlich wie bei normalen Haken?
> Hg
> Minimax


Dieses Modell ist ein Plättchenhaken, den knüpper ich normal an. Ansonsten die übliche fixed Paternoster-Montage mit DS-Blei. Flocke irgendwie an der kurzen Hakenschenkel geknetet.
Auffem Telefon schreiben ist doof.


----------



## Trotta

Danke Euch allen für die Ermunterung! Gewässermäßig ist der Berliner Nordwesten ein Träumchen. Pferdefuß ist allerdings, dass die nächste Hauptstraße (oder der nächste Flughafen) meist nicht weit ist.
Und Petri @Minimax zu den glänzenden Großkleinis. Für Interessierte: Im Sommer ist der Abschnitt wegen eines Seerosengürtels, starken Krautaufkommens und Unmengen von Baumflauschi (oder treecum, wie der Brite sagt), im Herbst wegen des hohen Laubeintrags wirklich nur mit starken Nerven zu befischen.




Altes Bild aus dem Sommer 2017


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Zu mir selbst war mein Flüsschen heute sehr liebenswürdig, vielleicht liegt das an der Konkurrenz durch das neue Gewässer. Wir angelten heute weiter flussaufwärts als sonst, und hier wird der Fluss flacher, aber tiefeingeschnittener, mit breiten Schilf und Reetzonen, was das Angeln nicht einfacher macht- in einigen Wochen wird es dort unzugänglich sein. Hier sieht man den Charakter ganz gut:
> Anhang anzeigen 346691
> 
> Endlich ist der 1-Döbelbann gebrochen, denn nach dem Brütling konnte ich noch vier weitere Fische mit dem an diesem Abschnitt noch unbekannten Currytulip zum Kescher führen, plus ein paar Plötzen auf Maden, die ich immer mal nach einem Döbeldrill oder wenn an einer Stelle kein Biss kam zu Wasser liess.
> Der neueste Quälende Spleen der Flussgottheit ist jedoch, mir nur noch kleine Johnnies zu gewähren- und so waren die heutigen Fische Kleinis, die alle so um die dreißig waren- aber wer will sich beklagen? Wenige Kilometer Flussab liegt die durchschnittliche Größe wie berichtet deutlich höher.
> Auch sonst glichen sich die Jungs wie ein Ei dem anderen, schon im Bronzekleid, aber noch ganz schlank, mit schmaler Flosse und noch schwarzem Fleck auf der roten Afterflosse, und trotz der Kleinheit irgendwie besonders schön. Seht selbsts, hier sind drei Fische von drei verschiedenen Swims:
> Tick,
> Anhang anzeigen 346698
> 
> Trick,
> Anhang anzeigen 346694
> 
> ...und Track
> Anhang anzeigen 346695
> 
> 
> Tja, wo ist nur Onkel Donald? (Oder, besser noch, Dagobert?)
> Jedenfalls wars eine schöne und spannende Angelei, und besonders schön mit dem Angelkumpel, den ich manchmal von weitem wie einen Yeti mit Latzhose die Fliegenrute schwingen sah- Eine nette Ergänzung zu den üblichen Kleinflussbewohnern wie Eintagsfliege, Eisvogel und fettem Biber, die auch heute nicht fehlen durften. Aufgrund verschiedener Hindernisse habe ich von denen wieder keine Bilder, ersatzweise biete ich Euch eine niedliche fühlhornstreckende Schnecke an- stellt Euch einfach vor, sie hätte blaue Federn und sässe auf einer Angelrute,
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax
> Anhang anzeigen 346696


Herrlicher Bericht und Fotos, ein fettes Petri


----------



## Hering 58

Trotta schrieb:


> Tscha, während es zuletzt ja ganz ordentlich für mich lief, bin ich heute wieder in altbekannte Verhaltensmuster abgerutscht und hab mich an den Kleinis vergangen. Ich wohne und fische ja normalerweise im französischen Sektor, heute zog es mich an einen Abschnitt meines Kanals im britischen - Bream statt Brème war eigentlich der Plan. Angekommen wurde ich zur Begrüßung auch gleich von einem landestypischen Regenschauer empfangen. Zum Glück blieb es bei dem einem.
> 
> Die alte Fahrt, ein Seitenzweig, ist nur etwa 25m breit und im Schnitt kaum mehr als 1m tief mit schlammigem Grund. Malerisch zugewachsen und im Frühjahr eigentlich voller Friedfisch, der sich mit steigenden Temperaturen mangels Sauerstoff allerdings größtenteils wieder in den Hauptkanal zurückzieht. Entweder ist es schon soweit oder der Wetterumschwung ist den Fischen aufs Gemüt geschlagen: auf Mais gabs nicht einen Zupfer, auf Maden ein paar handlange Barsche und einen Ükel. Immerhin flitzte mal ein Eisvogel durchs Panorama (nicht im Bild).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346692
> 
> 
> Außerdem wurde ich auch mal wieder dran erinnert, dass es auch Gewässer gibt, an denen man mit 3BB problemlos in den Baum am gegenüberliegenden Ufer werfen kann... Schön wars trotzdem.
> 
> Petri allen, die es heute besser oder schlechter gemacht haben!


Wünsch dir ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, das Wetter ist sub-optimal, aber was solls. Auf gehts!
> Vermutlich lande ich an einem mir bislang unbekannten Abschnitt von Flüsschen y, zwischen zwei bereits erfolgreich beangelten Strecken gelegen.


Viel Glück und Spaß wünsch ich dir -Georg.


----------



## phirania

Für besseres Wetter..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trotta schrieb:


> Danke Euch allen für die Ermunterung! Gewässermäßig ist der Berliner Nordwesten ein Träumchen. Pferdefuß ist allerdings, dass die nächste Hauptstraße (oder der nächste Flughafen) meist nicht weit ist.
> Und Petri @Minimax zu den glänzenden Großkleinis. Für Interessierte: Im Sommer ist der Abschnitt wegen eines Seerosengürtels, starken Krautaufkommens und Unmengen von Baumflauschi (oder treecum, wie der Brite sagt), im Herbst wegen des hohen Laubeintrags wirklich nur mit starken Nerven zu befischen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346763
> 
> Altes Bild aus dem Sommer 2017



Ja das sieht schon echt toll aus dort.


----------



## phirania




----------



## geomas

Der zweite Swim brachte 2 Döbel-Kinder und nen Plötz. Der dritte Swim sah gut aus, ich zog aber ne Niete. Käffchen und dann weiter.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Der zweite Swim brachte 2 Döbel-Kinder und nen Plötz. Der dritte Swim sah gut aus, ich zog aber ne Niete. Käffchen und dann weiter.


Auch wenn Sie klein waren trotzdem schön! 
Ein herzliches Petri dazu! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Der zweite Swim brachte 2 Döbel-Kinder und nen Plötz. Der dritte Swim sah gut aus, ich zog aber ne Niete. Käffchen und dann weiter.


Ein herzliches Petri -Georg


----------



## Minimax

Oh, Menno! 
Da hat doch garantiert jemand einfach brutal und ungeschickt den Haken rausgerissen, von vorne sieht der Ärmste noch schlimmer aus, der ganze Mualwinkel steht ab.


----------



## geomas

Käffchen hat funktioniert. Nach einem selbstverschuldeten Abriss gab es eben nen 46er - mein bislang stärkster an der 5.5ft River Ambush.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist sehr unschön @Minimax .
Kann er sich auch irgendwo anders verletzt haben?

Petri Heil @geomas .
46 ist doch schon ordentlich.

Du entwickelst langsam zum Döbelspezi....


----------



## Hering 58

@ geomas Petri Heil  Georg.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Da hast du recht, wunderschöne Posen hat der ProfProf. So was kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


Also ich habe diese zwei wunderschönen Posen nicht gebaut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Dickes Petri die Herren! 

Ich war die letzten Tage immer wieder am Hausweiher. 
Jedes mal etwas Futter dabei und ab dafür. 
So langsam bekomme ich einen Eindruck davon wo die Fische sind. Am meisten fange ich am Zufluss. Da ist es zwischen 40 und 70cm tief. Gefolgt vom Übergangsbereich bis 1m. Allerdings fange ich da nur kleine Fische. Die meisten sind in der Klasse. Einige sogar noch kleiner. 















Einen "Ausreißer von knapp 20cm gab auch mal. Aber mehr nicht. Die 3 Spiegler Anfang des Jahres waren scheinbar eher Glück. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wo die größeren sind und wie ich die bekomme. Geangelt wird mit 16-10er Haken und Maden+Caster. Ab und an hatte ich auch mal Miniboili dran oder Wurm. Beides lief nicht wirklich. Kidneybohne am Haar gab einen guten Biss. Allerdings nicht gehakt. 
Hätte ich nicht ständig irgendwelche Materialschäden, wäre es echt schön inzwischen. Aber auch das gehört am Anfang ja irgendwie dazu. Aber damit ist jetzt Schluß! Ab jetzt geht nichts mehr kaputt!!!! 
Ich hoffe die neue Sensomax bekomme ich am Montag oder Dienstag. Und dann ist da ja noch was auf dem weg zu mir, hier aus den Reihen.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Slappy 
Ich wünsche dir ein herzliches Petri !
Sehr schöne Fische !

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht ständig irgendwelche Materialschäden, wäre es echt schön inzwischen. Aber auch das gehört am Anfang ja irgendwie dazu. Aber damit ist jetzt Schluß! Ab jetzt geht nichts mehr kaputt!!!!
> Ich hoffe die neue Sensomax bekomme ich am Montag oder Dienstag. Und dann ist da ja noch was auf dem weg zu mir, hier aus den Reihen.




Genau Slappy.

Schöner Bericht auch.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Slappy @geomas und @Minimax !


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Dickes Petri die Herren!
> 
> Ich war die letzten Tage immer wieder am Hausweiher.
> Jedes mal etwas Futter dabei und ab dafür.
> So langsam bekomme ich einen Eindruck davon wo die Fische sind. Am meisten fange ich am Zufluss. Da ist es zwischen 40 und 70cm tief. Gefolgt vom Übergangsbereich bis 1m. Allerdings fange ich da nur kleine Fische. Die meisten sind in der Klasse. Einige sogar noch kleiner.
> Anhang anzeigen 346775
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346778
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346776
> Anhang anzeigen 346777
> 
> Einen "Ausreißer von knapp 20cm gab auch mal. Aber mehr nicht. Die 3 Spiegler Anfang des Jahres waren scheinbar eher Glück. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wo die größeren sind und wie ich die bekomme. Geangelt wird mit 16-10er Haken und Maden+Caster. Ab und an hatte ich auch mal Miniboili dran oder Wurm. Beides lief nicht wirklich. Kidneybohne am Haar gab einen guten Biss. Allerdings nicht gehakt.
> Hätte ich nicht ständig irgendwelche Materialschäden, wäre es echt schön inzwischen. Aber auch das gehört am Anfang ja irgendwie dazu. Aber damit ist jetzt Schluß! Ab jetzt geht nichts mehr kaputt!!!!
> Ich hoffe die neue Sensomax bekomme ich am Montag oder Dienstag. Und dann ist da ja noch was auf dem weg zu mir, hier aus den Reihen.


Ein herzliches Petri,netter Bericht und sehr schöne Fische.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Jason

Ich will dann mal ein paar Petris in die Runde werfen.
@Wuemmehunter , @Minimax , @Slappy , @Trotta , @geomas ,falls ich jemanden vergessen habe... sorry.
Euch allen ein herzliches Petri heil aus Nordhessen. Tolle Fänge mit spannenden Berichten habt ihr abgeliefert. Habe es ja schon mal erwähnt, mit bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als mit zu lesen. Ich muss mich hier mit beschäftigen. 








Die Sache nimmt langsam Form an, und die Damen wollen sich im Sommer auf der Terrasse die Sonne auf den Po scheinen lassen. Und wen die brutzeln, geh ich angeln. 
Das Wetter wäre bei uns eh zu schlecht gewesen, um den RPD nach zu gehen. Es kamen immer wieder heftige Schauer runter. Also habe ich mal 38 Karren Split runter gefahren.

GrußJason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> die Damen wollen sich im Sommer auf der Terrasse die Sonne auf den Po scheinen lassen.




Dann hätten es paar Karren Kies und n Strandkorb auch getan.

Das muss dafür doch nicht aussehen wie n Parkplatz.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Jason: 38 Karren Split, Respekt mein Lieber! Ne eindrucksvolle Leisrung. Da wirst längere Arme haben, als nach einem längeren Dickdöbeldrill.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger und Wasserbesucher von mir. 

@Jason Pass auf deinen Rücken auf, nicht das du demnächst nur noch im Stehen angeln kannst. Es sieht echt geil aus, man kann es sich schon vorstellen. Und jetzt noch die elende Schneiderei der Platten, wenn das nicht wäre,  dann ginge es dir auch bestimmt besser.


----------



## Jason

Freunde, dass waren nur heute 38 Karren Splitt. Am Herrentag habe ich 64 Karren Splitt und Pflastersteine gefahren. Und vorher ca. 30 Tonnen Schotter, gut da hab ich Hilfe gehabt. Bla, bla, bla….. ich werde es überleben. Ich möchte meinen Sohn das Haus korrekt übergeben. Er hilft ja auch hin und wieder, der Lümmel.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Freunde, dass waren nur heute 38 Karren Splitt. Am Herrentag habe ich 64 Karren Splitt und Pflastersteine gefahren. Und vorher ca. 30 Tonnen Schotter,



Jason, mein Lieber, entschuldige die Frage, aber wird das eigentlich ne Terrasse oder eine Tempelstadt?

@Professor Tinca : Ja, das war ne Hakenverletzung- einfach rausgerissen, Kiefer seitlich verschoben, tiefer langer Risskanal, garnicht lange her-ch hatte nämlich die Gelegenheit , den Fisch nochmal genauer in Augenschen zu nehmen: Genau eine Stunde Später ist der irre Gierschlund erneut auf den Tuliptrick reingefallen, auf den Quadratmeter an der gleichen Stelle. Eine in vielerlei Hinsicht aufschlussreiche Zweitbegegnung mit dem "shyest of all Fysshe"!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erstaunlich wie wenig den sowas anscheinend stört.


----------



## Mescalero

Hm, der schwimmt wahrscheinlich auch in zwanzig Jahren noch da herum und veralbert altmodische Friedfischangler.


----------



## Finke20

Nabend Gemeinde,

schön das es doch einige ans Wasser geschafft haben, Petri dazu.

Aber sage mal  @Slappy, kann es sein, dass dir bei heutigen Beitag ein Foto vom Bericht vom Donnerstag mit reingerutscht ist.
Also die Plötze mit dem roten mini Boilie kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## Minimax

Das der Bursche mit der Verletzung weitermacht, verwundert mich nicht- Er ist Teil des Bios, 6nd in der Döbelwelt gibts weder Krankenhäuser noch Couchen, nur weitermachen oder nicht. Gut das wir Menschen sind.
Ich finde viel aufschlussreicher das der Fisch sechzig Minuten nach Hakenpieks, Drill und Kescherkarussel plus Landgang erstens bereits wieder mit gutem Appetit auf den selben Köder und Trick reinfällt und nicht unter irgendeiner Baumwurzel hockt und sich grämt.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Jason, mein Lieber, entschuldige die Frage, aber wird das eigentlich ne Terrasse oder eine Tempelstadt?



Spätestens wenn er zur Einweihung einem Nachbarn dort das Herz aus der Brust reisst, wissen wir, wer der wahre Inka ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde viel aufschlussreicher das der Fisch sechzig Minuten nach Hakenpieks, Drill und Kescherkarussel plus Landgang erstens bereits wieder mit gutem Appetit auf den selben Köder und Trick reinfällt und nicht unter irgendeiner Baumwurzel hockt und sich grämt.



Ja eben. Das meine ich.
Macht weiter als wenn nix is.....


----------



## Finke20

@Jason, da hast Du aber wieder kräftig gearbeitet, aber übertreibe es nicht  es muss auch Zeit fürs angeln sein.
Werde kein Sklave deines Hauses.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das der Bursche mit der Verletzung weitermacht, verwundert mich nicht- Er ist Teil des Bios, 6nd in der Döbelwelt gibts weder Krankenhäuser noch Couchen, nur weitermachen oder nicht. Gut das wir Menschen sind.
> Ich finde viel aufschlussreicher das der Fisch sechzig Minuten nach Hakenpieks, Drill und Kescherkarussel plus Landgang erstens bereits wieder mit gutem Appetit auf den selben Köder und Trick reinfällt und nicht unter irgendeiner Baumwurzel hockt und sich grämt.


Fressen, oder Verrecken. Wenn man mal einem Fisch eine gewisse Lernfähigkeit zubilligt, dann hat dieser Johnnie begriffen, dass gehakt werden zwar lästig, auch mit gewissen Schäden verbunden ist, aber eben auch eindeutig überlebbar ist. Zudem hat es trotzdem lecker Tulip...!


----------



## Waller Michel

Heute war ich auch mal kurz unterwegs mit der posenrute !
Da es heute bei uns sehr windig war ,habe ich endlich mal daran gedacht die Posen zu testen die @Professor Tinca hier mal empfohlen hat! Und zwar handelt es sich hierbei um die Polaris von Jenzi 
Ich habe Sie bei uns in der Oker getestet in der 8 Gramm Version mit einer Strömungsmontage .....also Schrotkette ganz unten ,so das eine Schrotkugeln auf dem Grund aufliegen; das erlaubt auch Hebebisse gut zu erkennen 
Ich bin wirklich begeistert von den Posen !
Sie liegen auch bei Windböhen ziemlich ruhig im Wasser, jedenfalls so das man zwischen Wind und Biss ohne Probleme unterscheiden kann! 
Das war wirklich ein guter Tip und eine gute Investition 
Die Testkanidaten waren 2 kleine Barsche ein kleines und ein größeres Rotauge sowie ein kleiner Döbel !
Also ganz klare Kaufempfehlung 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Jason, mein Lieber, entschuldige die Frage, aber wird das eigentlich ne Terrasse oder eine Tempelstadt?


Das wird doch keine Tempelstadt. Dazu fehlen mir die Götter. Nein, es wurde Zeit, dass was passiert.









Vorher die reinste Katastrophe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Fressen, oder Verrecken. Wenn man mal einem Fisch eine gewisse Lernfähigkeit zubilligt, dann hat dieser Johnnie begriffen, dass gehakt werden zwar lästig, auch mit gewissen Schäden verbunden ist, aber eben auch eindeutig überlebbar ist. Zudem hat es trotzdem lecker Tulip...!



Du meinst also, diese edle Kreatur ist also durch meine Schuld zu einer Tulipnuxxe geworden?


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Heute war ich auch mal kurz unterwegs mit der posenrute !
> Da es heute bei uns sehr windig war ,habe ich endlich mal daran gedacht die Posen zu testen die @Professor Tinca hier mal empfohlen hat! Und zwar handelt es sich hierbei um die Polaris von Jenzi
> Ich habe Sie bei uns in der Oker getestet in der 8 Gramm Version mit einer Strömungsmontage .....also Schrotkette ganz unten ,so das eine Schrotkugeln auf dem Grund aufliegen; das erlaubt auch Hebebisse gut zu erkennen
> Ich bin wirklich begeistert von den Posen !
> Sie liegen auch bei Windböhen ziemlich ruhig im Wasser, jedenfalls so das man zwischen Wind und Biss ohne Probleme unterscheiden kann!
> Das war wirklich ein guter Tip und eine gute Investition
> Die Testkanidaten waren 2 kleine Barsche ein kleines und ein größeres Rotauge sowie ein kleiner Döbel !
> Also ganz klare Kaufempfehlung
> 
> LG Michael


Ein Petri Heil Mich,netter Bericht über deine Pose.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Das wird doch keine Tempelstadt. Dazu fehlen mir die Götter. Nein, es wurde Zeit, dass was passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorher die reinste Katastrophe.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Das hat doch Stil, Jason.
Sieht aus wie bei Chris Yates im Garten.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Du meinst also, diese edle Kreatur ist also durch meine Schuld zu einer Tulipnuxxe geworden?


Da ich mir selber Tulip gerne mal aufs Brot lege, verstehe ich die Frage nicht.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hat doch Stil, Jason.
> Sieht aus wie bei Chris Yates im Garten.


Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, dann hätt ich es so gelassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, dann hätt ich es so gelassen.




Die paar Karren Split sind doch schnell wieder weggebracht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn er zur Einweihung einem Nachbarn dort das Herz aus der Brust reisst, wissen wir, wer der wahre Inka ist.


Das macht man in Zwergenland nicht weil man mit den Nachbarn verwandt ist. Vorne Wald, hinten Wald, ringsumher Berge, der Stammbaum beschreibt einen Kreis ohne Zweige... man nimmt für sowas Feriengäste


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Da ich mir selber Tulip gerne mal aufs Brot lege, verstehe ich die Frage nicht.


Viele mögen das Tulip ja nicht, ich aber auch ! Das hat für mich Kindheitserinnerungen 
Ich bin als Kind in der Landwirtschaft aufgewachsen, Wurst wurde  da vornehmlich das konsumiert was selbst erzeugt wurde. 
Aber so vielleicht einmal im Monat hatte mein Opa so eine Dose Tulip von der Arbeit mit nach Hause gebracht 
Damals noch mit einem Schlüssel um die Dose zu öffnen. ......das war damals für mich immer was ganz besonderes 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die paar Karren Split sind doch schnell wieder weggebracht.


Du Scherzkeks. Nun gibt es kein zurück mehr. Wir wollen doch meinen Teich einweihen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Whirlpool!


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Du Scherzkeks. Nun gibt es kein zurück mehr. Wir wollen doch meinen Teich einweihen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wir kommen alle und bringen Ruten mit 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Viele mögen das Tulip ja nicht, ich aber auch ! Das hat für mich Kindheitserinnerungen
> Ich bin als Kind in der Landwirtschaft aufgewachsen, Wurst wurde  da vornehmlich das konsumiert was selbst erzeugt wurde.
> Aber so vielleicht einmal im Monat hatte mein Opa so eine Dose Tulip von der Arbeit mit nach Hause gebracht
> Damals noch mit einem Schlüssel um die Dose zu öffnen. ......das war damals für mich immer was ganz besonderes
> 
> LG Michael


Ich mag das Dosenfleisch aller Art schon deswegen so gerne, weil es immer im Rucksack war, wenn wir in die Berge gingen, auf Hütten nächtigten. Tulip, Corned Beef, oder auch "bloss" ein einfaches Schweinernes aus der Dose... das schmeckt nach Kindheit, Abenteuer und Freiheit in der Natur. Auch wenn ich heute weiss, dass nicht immer das Allerbeste dort zur Anwendung kommt. Mir schmeckt's immer noch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Erstmal Petri in alle Richtungen, mein Leben hat aktuell wenig Platz fürs AB und noch weniger zum Angeln. Ich habe einen echten Made in Germany Mardon vom Hecht bei mir und komme nicht dazu an den Tümpel zu fahren. Ich beneide euch, zieht was raus


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich mag das Dosenfleisch aller Art schon deswegen so gerne, weil es immer im Rucksack war, wenn wir in die Berge gingen, auf Hütten nächtigten. Tulip, Corned Beef, oder auch "bloss" ein einfaches Schweinernes aus der Dose... das schmeckt nach Kindheit, Abenteuer und Freiheit in der Natur. Auch wenn ich heute weiss, dass nicht immer das Allerbeste dort zur Anwendung kommt. Mir schmeckt's immer noch!


Also auch sehr ähnlich wie bei mir 
Ohne solche Erinnerungen ,wärs wahrscheinlich nur halb so gut 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri in alle Richtungen, mein Leben hat aktuell wenig Platz fürs AB und noch weniger zum Angeln. Ich habe einen echten Made in Germany Mardon vom Hecht bei mir und komme nicht dazu an den Tümpel zu fahren. Ich beneide euch, zieht was raus


Alles wird irgendwann wieder besser. Halt aus mein Freund!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf Und ich dachte jetzt kommt die Erklärung für die fachgerechte Anwendung. Dann muss ich wohl doch noch @Minimax dazu löchern.


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also auch sehr ähnlich wie bei mir
> Ohne solche Erinnerungen ,wärs wahrscheinlich nur halb so gut
> 
> LG Michael


Als Knirps hat mich mein Vater ab und zu an unseren Weiher mitgenommen. Eine große Büchse Corned Beef und fertig gekochte und geschälte Kartoffeln von der Mutter. Daraus wurde dann am Lagerfeuer ein sensationelles G'röstl. Geschlafen wurde auf der Luftmatratze unter freiem Himmel... so etwas vergisst man nicht und es prägt für immer.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Als Knirps hat mich mein Vater ab und zu an unseren Weiher mitgenommen. Eine große Büchse Corned Beef und fertig gekochte und geschälte Kartoffeln von der Mutter. Daraus wurde dann am Lagerfeuer ein sensationelles G'röstl. Geschlafen wurde auf der Luftmatratze unter freiem Himmel... so etwas vergisst man nicht und es prägt für immer.


Jaaa so etwas vergisst man nicht 
Mein Vater ist mit mir mal ein Wochenende mit dem Schlauchboot im Rhein auf die Rettbergsaue ( Insel im Rhein ) gepattelt zum Angeln ...im Gepäck Kartoffelsalat und Bratwurst zum Grillen 
Geschlafen haben wir auf der Decke neben dem Feuer. ......was ein Erlebnis 
Das werde ich auch nie vergessen 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri in alle Richtungen, mein Leben hat aktuell wenig Platz fürs AB und noch weniger zum Angeln.



Danke lieber Bruder, und Alles Gute, geniess derweil unsere fröhlichen Streiche und wenn die Chance besteht, versuch ans Wasser zu gelangen,
Nottingham,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Jason schrieb:


> Das wird doch keine Tempelstadt. Dazu fehlen mir die Götter. Nein, es wurde Zeit, dass was passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorher die reinste Katastrophe.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ach komm, die hätte noch ein paar Jahrzehnte gehalten.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ach komm, die hätte noch ein paar Jahrzehnte gehalten.


Niente 
@Kochtopf habe ich das richtig geschrieben? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hm, der schwimmt wahrscheinlich auch in zwanzig Jahren noch da herum und veralbert altmodische Friedfischangler.



Zwanzig schaffen Döbel nicht, aber ja. Auch wenn´s ihn heut halt zweimal erwischt hat, hoffe ich das er doch naoch was lernt und er mir noch viele Jahre ne Nase drehen kann, oder eben einen Ausflug in meinen Kescher macht. 
Und der defizitären Person der ihm das mit dem Hakenrupfen angetan hat, wünsch ich Hänger, Fitz & Rutenbruch!

Schaut hier mal rein, und clickt bitte auf Minute 4:03 vor, das wirkt sehr döbelig auf mich- so stell ich mir die Unterwasserszene vor, wenn die Johnnies mir mal wieder das Tulip vom Haken stibitzen: CLICK 4:03-4:26


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Das wird doch keine Tempelstadt. Dazu fehlen mir die Götter. Nein, es wurde Zeit, dass was passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorher die reinste Katastrophe.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich könnte schwören, da zwischen den Spalten grinst mich ein Frodo an


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören, da zwischen den Spalten grinst mich ein Frodo an


Dann weisst Du ja auch, wer in Schwarzer Rüstung plus Todesross auf der Terrasse steht..


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören, da zwischen den Spalten grinst mich ein Frodo an


Wer ist denn Frodo? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Frodo?
> 
> Gruß Jason


:-O


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Frodo?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ein enorm von sich eingenommener Kleinwüchsiger mit haarigen Füssen.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ein enorm von sich eingenommener Kleinwüchsiger mit haarigen Füssen.


Hat sich bei mir noch nicht vorgestellt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Frodo?
> 
> Gruß Jason



CLICK Hier alles in Kürze.


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Frodo?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Große haarige Füsse, you know? Das was dich erwartet, wenn du erstmal die Umbaukosten im Überblick hast


----------



## Andal

Ein eigen Häuschen, ihn zu knechten und zu führen...


----------



## Jason

Ach so, der kleine Furz. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Da ist Dir ein sehr interessanter Doppel-Fang gelungen, lieber Minimax. 
Du konntest ja auch früher schon mal einen abgerissenen Hayadings-Haken im zweiten Versuch bergen, so die Erinnerung nicht trügt.
Ich zieh nach einem guten Fisch meistens weiter. Vielleicht sollte ich stur weiterangeln, oder ne Weile den Köder wechseln.
Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Slappy  und viel Freude mit den neuen Ruten!

Petri zu Deinen Polaris-Posen-Testern, @Waller Michel  ! 
Hatte die letztes Jahr auch probiert, tolles Konzept. Ein paar Locslide-Posen (ähnliches Prinzip) warten noch auf ihre Ertstwasserung.

@Trotta - sieht richtig gut aus, der Kanal. Vermutlich ist im Sommer die Benutzung eines Bootes angebracht.


----------



## geomas

@Jason - hoffentlich kannst Du bald die Füße auf der Terrasse hochlegen. 

@Kochtopf - ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß sich mal Entspannung abzeichnet und ein Trip zu den Fulle-Döbeln drin ist.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Da ist Dir ein sehr interessanter Doppel-Fang gelungen, lieber Minimax.
> Du konntest ja auch früher schon mal einen abgerissenen Hayadings-Haken im zweiten Versuch bergen, so die Erinnerung nicht trügt.
> Ich zieh nach einem guten Fisch meistens weiter. Vielleicht sollte ich stur weiterangeln, oder ne Weile den Köder wechseln.
> Petri heil!


Vielleicht war das auch sein Gedanke. Das ist ein echter Döbel-Hunter, der zieht eh weiter und der Zweitfang war ein Betriebsunfall.


----------



## Slappy

Finke20 schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> schön das es doch einige ans Wasser geschafft haben, Petri dazu.
> 
> Aber sage mal  @Slappy, kann es sein, dass dir bei heutigen Beitag ein Foto vom Bericht vom Donnerstag mit reingerutscht ist.
> Also die Plötze mit dem roten mini Boilie kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor.


Ja, hab einfach Bilder der letzten Tage genommen. Hab nicht jeden Fisch abgelichtet. Wie gesagt, es sind alle ungefähr gleich gewesen die letzten male.


----------



## geomas

Sooo.

Das Gezocke auf akzeptables Wetter hat sich ausgezahlt - der stark böige Wind war nur ganz zum Schluß störend. Die Regenschauer warne nicht der Rede wert, da ich zum einen nicht aus Zucker bin und zum anderen unter ner riesigen Eiche saß. Kaum ein Tropfen drang zu mir durch.

Ein mir bislang unbekannter Flußabschnitt zwischen zwei schon erfolgreich beangelten Strecken des Flüsschens Y war das Ziel heute.
Luftbildern zufolge war der Einsatz mindestens einer kurzen Rute sinnvoll, also kam die superkurze River Ambush mit.
Rute Nr. 2 war die feine 10ft-Bomb-Rute, die allerdings erst in der 2ten Hälfte des Angeltages eingesetzt werden konnte.







Bereits der erste Swim (ne kurze Rute war zwingend erforderlich) brachte einen schönen Döbel von „ausbaufähiger Größe”. Wieder auf Brotflocke.
Die nächste Stelle bescherte mir 2 lütte Chubs und einen nicht minder kurzen Plötz. Alle sehr agil und wunderschön gezeichnet.

Weiter. Die nächste Stelle sah gut aus, brachte aber nichts außer einem Tüddel. Kaffee getrunken und weiter.

Das Flüsschen war am Swim Nr. 4 breiter und die „lange 3m-Rute” wurde montiert. Der nächste Fisch zog aber lieber die superkurze River Ambush krumm.
Ein Zielfisch von 46cm erlag dem Reiz des Sandwich-Brotes. Dieser Döbel ist mein bislang größter Fang mit dem ebenso billigen wie kurzen Rütchen.

Ich habe an dieser Stelle dann doch noch ne Weile geangelt, leider gab es neben einem weiteren Plötz und Kleindöbel noch einen Tiefschluck-Streifendöbel.
Hatte es mal mit Wurm probiert und genau dieses Ergabnis wollte ich vermeiden. Zuvor hatte ich noch einen Abriß, einige Meter Mono mit Haken und DS-Blei verunzieren das schöne Gewässer. Eine Bergung war leider unmöglich.





Immerhin konnte ich als so ne Art Ausgleich das Ufer von einem Knäuel Geflecht befreien.





Noch so ne „Kurze-Ruten-Stelle”.





Neben Eisvögeln, den putzigen Bachstelzen und anderen Vögeln sah ich auch wieder eine Gebänderte Prachtlibelle.
Das Bild hab ich mit dem Telefon gemacht. Erstaunlich, was mit den Dingern möglich ist.

Das Flüsschen wurde an den nächsten Stellen schneller. Ein agiler (geschätzt) 30er Chub biß mitten in der stärksten Strömung.
Nach einem weiteren Tüddel hab ich testweise und erstmalig ein ganz grobes Eisen an der langen Rute montiert:





Der 6er Gamakatsu A1 Circle Power (innen) hat sich ja zu meinem bislang erfolgreichsten Döbel-Haken entwickelt.
Dieses Modell ist relativ klein für die Größe, aber sehr stark.
Der Gamakatsu Octopus Circle in Gr. 2 (außen) ist da schon ne andere Nummer. Der „Draht” ist nicht zu dick.
Ich hab das Monstrum nach kurzem Grübeln einfach per Palomarknoten an die Hauptschnur geknüppert.

Richtig dicke Flocke ran und raus damit. Es hat nicht lange gedauert und die Parabolix-Rute war richtig krumm.
War gar nicht einfach, den Fisch gegen die starke Strömung in Richtung Kescher zu drillen.





Ich dachte kurz an einen möglichen PB, aber der Bursche war mit 45cm kleiner als gedacht.

Äußerst vielversprechende Swims konnte ich dann aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr beangeln, aber die laufen mir ja hoffentlich nicht weg.
Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit gehts wieder an diese Strecke.


----------



## Waller Michel

Petri Heil @geomas !
Das ist ein ganz toller Bericht von Dir mit traumhaften Fotos 
Gerade diese Makroaufnahme ?? Von der Libelle ist was ganz tolles 
Freut mich sehr das Du bei deinen Angelausflügen die komplette Natur mit integrierst 
Das rundet das Gesamtbild ab ....
Auch ich genieße die Natur gerne im Ganzen, man sollte sich nicht ausschließlich auf die Fische konzentrieren; wobei der Döbel natürlich ein Highlight ist!

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Superschön geschrieben und fotografiert @geomas , das liest sich nach einem rundum gelungenen Sonntagsausflug, ein herzliches Petri gewünscht!

Bei dem Haken dachte ich erst, du gehst zukünftig auf Warnow-Wels, das sieht schon nach einem richtigen Klopper aus. Hattest du die Brille auf? Vielleicht ist es ein 2/0 anstatt 2?


----------



## geomas

^ Danke! 

Der „Feeder-Circle” fällt relativ klein aus, der Octopus vergleichsweise groß. 
Ich habe mit dem 6er Circle Power in den letzten Wochen ne Menge kleiner Fische gefangen, viele U15 Plötz, Rotfedern, Güstern. 
Der 2er Octopus ist ungewohnt groß, aber in Relation zur Döbel-Ladeluke nicht fehl am Platze.

Ich hab mir zuletzt etliche Haken zum Testen besorgt, zum Beispiel den Gamakatsu Worm 318 Wacky Gr. 1. Den relativ bekannten Worm 39 (Größen 1 und 4 - ein Tipp aus dem äußersten Nordosten - danke!) hab ich aus meiner Raubfischtasche entwendet. Die sollen auch dem Döbel präsentiert werden.

Speziell zum Angeln mit der Brotflocke möchte ich die Hakengröße (und auch Hakenform) testweise verändern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Sooo.
> 
> Das Gezocke auf akzeptables Wetter hat sich ausgezahlt - der stark böige Wind war nur ganz zum Schluß störend. Die Regenschauer warne nicht der Rede wert, da ich zum einen nicht aus Zucker bin und zum anderen unter ner riesigen Eiche saß. Kaum ein Tropfen drang zu mir durch.
> 
> Ein mir bislang unbekannter Flußabschnitt zwischen zwei schon erfolgreich beangelten Strecken des Flüsschens Y war das Ziel heute.
> Luftbildern zufolge war der Einsatz mindestens einer kurzen Rute sinnvoll, also kam die superkurze River Ambush mit.
> Rute Nr. 2 war die feine 10ft-Bomb-Rute, die allerdings erst in der 2ten Hälfte des Angeltages eingesetzt werden konnte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bereits der erste Swim (ne kurze Rute war zwingend erforderlich) brachte einen schönen Döbel von „ausbaufähiger Größe”. Wieder auf Brotflocke.
> Die nächste Stelle bescherte mir 2 lütte Chubs und einen nicht minder kurzen Plötz. Alle sehr agil und wunderschön gezeichnet.
> 
> Weiter. Die nächste Stelle sah gut aus, brachte aber nichts außer einem Tüddel. Kaffee getrunken und weiter.
> 
> Das Flüsschen war am Swim Nr. 4 breiter und die „lange 3m-Rute” wurde montiert. Der nächste Fisch zog aber lieber die superkurze River Ambush krumm.
> Ein Zielfisch von 46cm erlag dem Reiz des Sandwich-Brotes. Dieser Döbel ist mein bislang größter Fang mit dem ebenso billigen wie kurzen Rütchen.
> 
> Ich habe an dieser Stelle dann doch noch ne Weile geangelt, leider gab es neben einem weiteren Plötz und Kleindöbel noch einen Tiefschluck-Streifendöbel.
> Hatte es mal mit Wurm probiert und genau dieses Ergabnis wollte ich vermeiden. Zuvor hatte ich noch einen Abriß, einige Meter Mono mit Haken und DS-Blei verunzieren das schöne Gewässer. Eine Bergung war leider unmöglich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immerhin konnte ich als so ne Art Ausgleich das Ufer von einem Knäuel Geflecht befreien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noch so ne „Kurze-Ruten-Stelle”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neben Eisvögeln, den putzigen Bachstelzen und anderen Vögeln sah ich auch wieder eine Gebänderte Prachtlibelle.
> Das Bild hab ich mit dem Telefon gemacht. Erstaunlich, was mit den Dingern möglich ist.
> 
> Das Flüsschen wurde an den nächsten Stellen schneller. Ein agiler (geschätzt) 30er Chub biß mitten in der stärksten Strömung.
> Nach einem weiteren Tüddel hab ich testweise und erstmalig ein ganz grobes Eisen an der langen Rute montiert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der 6er Gamakatsu A1 Circle Power (innen) hat sich ja zu meinem bislang erfolgreichsten Döbel-Haken entwickelt.
> Dieses Modell ist relativ klein für die Größe, aber sehr stark.
> Der Gamakatsu Octopus Circle in Gr. 2 (außen) ist da schon ne andere Nummer. Der „Draht” ist nicht zu dick.
> Ich hab das Monstrum nach kurzem Grübeln einfach per Palomarknoten an die Hauptschnur geknüppert.
> 
> Richtig dicke Flocke ran und raus damit. Es hat nicht lange gedauert und die Parabolix-Rute war richtig krumm.
> War gar nicht einfach, den Fisch gegen die starke Strömung in Richtung Kescher zu drillen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich dachte kurz an einen möglichen PB, aber der Bursche war mit 45cm kleiner als gedacht.
> 
> Äußerst vielversprechende Swims konnte ich dann aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr beangeln, aber die laufen mir ja hoffentlich nicht weg.
> Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit gehts wieder an diese Strecke.




Ein toller Bericht und super Fotos, Georg!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, @geomas! Was für ein wunderbarer Bericht von einem gelungenen Ausflug an ein traumhaftes kleines Flüsschen. Danke dafür! Natürlich ein Petri zu den Fischen und Respekt zu Deiner Experimentierfreudigkeit. Das fällt mir nicht so leicht wie Dir. Ich bleibe allzu gerne auf erfolgreichen Gleisen, die sich mitunter aber auch schon mal einfahren und damit etwas langweilig werden. 

@Minimax: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri und Dankeschön für den Bericht. Mein Petri gilt vor allem Deinem versehrten und zweimal gefangenen Döbel. Er ist bestimmt die Ausnahme von der "Döbel-sind-extrem-Scheu-Regel". Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, zu was Fische mitunter fähig sind!

@all: An alle anderen erfolgreichen Angelei des gestrigen Tages geht natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri! Ich bin mir sicher, ihr habt die Zeit am Wasser genossen. 

Ich bin gestern anders als geplant, nicht mehr ans Wasser gefahren ... der wind, die Regenschauer ... da habe ich mich dann doch lieber von Angelfilmen einlullen lassen. Ob ich heute rausfahre, weiß ich noch nicht. In diesem Jahr kommt alles etwas früher und die eigentlich für Mitte Juni anstehende Schafskälte scheint sich bei uns bereits jetzt eingestellt zu haben. Es sind gerade mal 13 Grad .... bbrrrr....


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Ich will dann mal ein paar Petris in die Runde werfen.
> @Wuemmehunter , @Minimax , @Slappy , @Trotta , @geomas ,falls ich jemanden vergessen habe... sorry.
> Euch allen ein herzliches Petri heil aus Nordhessen. Tolle Fänge mit spannenden Berichten habt ihr abgeliefert. Habe es ja schon mal erwähnt, mit bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als mit zu lesen. Ich muss mich hier mit beschäftigen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Sache nimmt langsam Form an, und die Damen wollen sich im Sommer auf der Terrasse die Sonne auf den Po scheinen lassen. Und wen die brutzeln, geh ich angeln.
> Das Wetter wäre bei uns eh zu schlecht gewesen, um den RPD nach zu gehen. Es kamen immer wieder heftige Schauer runter. Also habe ich mal 38 Karren Split runter gefahren.
> 
> GrußJason


Mein Beileid,wenn man vom Bau kommt weiß man was für Arbeit da drin steckt.
Aber dei Freude hiterher alles fertig zu haben ist doppelt so groß.....


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wow, @geomas! Was für ein wunderbarer Bericht von einem gelungenen Ausflug an ein traumhaftes kleines Flüsschen. Danke dafür! Natürlich ein Petri zu den Fischen und Respekt zu Deiner Experimentierfreudigkeit. Das fällt mir nicht so leicht wie Dir. Ich bleibe allzu gerne auf erfolgreichen Gleisen, die sich mitunter aber auch schon mal einfahren und damit etwas langweilig werden.
> 
> @Minimax: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri und Dankeschön für den Bericht. Mein Petri gilt vor allem Deinem versehrten und zweimal gefangenen Döbel. Er ist bestimmt die Ausnahme von der "Döbel-sind-extrem-Scheu-Regel". Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, zu was Fische mitunter fähig sind!
> 
> @all: An alle anderen erfolgreichen Angelei des gestrigen Tages geht natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri! Ich bin mir sicher, ihr habt die Zeit am Wasser genossen.
> 
> Ich bin gestern anders als geplant, nicht mehr ans Wasser gefahren ... der wind, die Regenschauer ... da habe ich mich dann doch lieber von Angelfilmen einlullen lassen. Ob ich heute rausfahre, weiß ich noch nicht. In diesem Jahr kommt alles etwas früher und die eigentlich für Mitte Juni anstehende Schafskälte scheint sich bei uns bereits jetzt eingestellt zu haben. Es sind gerade mal 13 Grad .... bbrrrr....


Stimmt das Wetter ist echt übel.
Aber nächste Tage sollte es wieder besser werden,,Hoffe ich mal.


----------



## Waller Michel

Morgen und Übermorgen soll es recht gut werden mit dem Wetter, danach wieder etwas kühler! 
Werde auch erst morgen wieder ans Wasser gehen. ......
Hier ist ein eiskalter Wind und alle 5 Minuten regnet es !

LG Michael


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Sooo.
> 
> Das Gezocke auf akzeptables Wetter hat sich ausgezahlt - der stark böige Wind war nur ganz zum Schluß störend. Die Regenschauer warne nicht der Rede wert, da ich zum einen nicht aus Zucker bin und zum anderen unter ner riesigen Eiche saß. Kaum ein Tropfen drang zu mir durch.
> 
> Ein mir bislang unbekannter Flußabschnitt zwischen zwei schon erfolgreich beangelten Strecken des Flüsschens Y war das Ziel heute.
> Luftbildern zufolge war der Einsatz mindestens einer kurzen Rute sinnvoll, also kam die superkurze River Ambush mit.
> Rute Nr. 2 war die feine 10ft-Bomb-Rute, die allerdings erst in der 2ten Hälfte des Angeltages eingesetzt werden konnte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bereits der erste Swim (ne kurze Rute war zwingend erforderlich) brachte einen schönen Döbel von „ausbaufähiger Größe”. Wieder auf Brotflocke.
> Die nächste Stelle bescherte mir 2 lütte Chubs und einen nicht minder kurzen Plötz. Alle sehr agil und wunderschön gezeichnet.
> 
> Weiter. Die nächste Stelle sah gut aus, brachte aber nichts außer einem Tüddel. Kaffee getrunken und weiter.
> 
> Das Flüsschen war am Swim Nr. 4 breiter und die „lange 3m-Rute” wurde montiert. Der nächste Fisch zog aber lieber die superkurze River Ambush krumm.
> Ein Zielfisch von 46cm erlag dem Reiz des Sandwich-Brotes. Dieser Döbel ist mein bislang größter Fang mit dem ebenso billigen wie kurzen Rütchen.
> 
> Ich habe an dieser Stelle dann doch noch ne Weile geangelt, leider gab es neben einem weiteren Plötz und Kleindöbel noch einen Tiefschluck-Streifendöbel.
> Hatte es mal mit Wurm probiert und genau dieses Ergabnis wollte ich vermeiden. Zuvor hatte ich noch einen Abriß, einige Meter Mono mit Haken und DS-Blei verunzieren das schöne Gewässer. Eine Bergung war leider unmöglich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immerhin konnte ich als so ne Art Ausgleich das Ufer von einem Knäuel Geflecht befreien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noch so ne „Kurze-Ruten-Stelle”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neben Eisvögeln, den putzigen Bachstelzen und anderen Vögeln sah ich auch wieder eine Gebänderte Prachtlibelle.
> Das Bild hab ich mit dem Telefon gemacht. Erstaunlich, was mit den Dingern möglich ist.
> 
> Das Flüsschen wurde an den nächsten Stellen schneller. Ein agiler (geschätzt) 30er Chub biß mitten in der stärksten Strömung.
> Nach einem weiteren Tüddel hab ich testweise und erstmalig ein ganz grobes Eisen an der langen Rute montiert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der 6er Gamakatsu A1 Circle Power (innen) hat sich ja zu meinem bislang erfolgreichsten Döbel-Haken entwickelt.
> Dieses Modell ist relativ klein für die Größe, aber sehr stark.
> Der Gamakatsu Octopus Circle in Gr. 2 (außen) ist da schon ne andere Nummer. Der „Draht” ist nicht zu dick.
> Ich hab das Monstrum nach kurzem Grübeln einfach per Palomarknoten an die Hauptschnur geknüppert.
> 
> Richtig dicke Flocke ran und raus damit. Es hat nicht lange gedauert und die Parabolix-Rute war richtig krumm.
> War gar nicht einfach, den Fisch gegen die starke Strömung in Richtung Kescher zu drillen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich dachte kurz an einen möglichen PB, aber der Bursche war mit 45cm kleiner als gedacht.
> 
> Äußerst vielversprechende Swims konnte ich dann aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr beangeln, aber die laufen mir ja hoffentlich nicht weg.
> Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit gehts wieder an diese Strecke.


Wunder schöner Bericht.
Petri zu den Fischen.
Ja,Natur erleben wie sie ist gehört bei mir auch dazu fast schon mehr als nur angeln.


----------



## phirania

Dicke Petri noch an Alle die erfolgreich unterwegs waren..
Und Alle die heute loskommen.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas ein wunderschöner, beispielhafter Bericht- und er zeigt mustergültig, wie die Chubpirsch am kleinen, baumumgürteten Fluss betrieben wird: Die schönen Fische und der bullige 45er sind der gerechte Lohn für für diesen unauffälligen, beweglichen Ansatz, achtet mal auf das erste Bild vom Angelplatz mehr braucht es wirklich nicht. Herrje, jetzt will ich direkt wieder los!
Ganz herzliches Petri, lieber Geo und danke für den Bericht,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania




----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte!

Was man auf den Fotos (aus gutem Grund) nicht sieht ist die Menge an Krempel, den ich von Swim zu Swim herumschleppe.
Auch wenn ich die Begriffe „Effektivität” und „Angeln” nur äußerst ungern in einem Zusammenhang erwähne: an dem „Set-Up” muß ich noch kräftig feilen.

Gestern zum Beispiel hatte ich mal wieder einen Rucksack mit (da hat die große Thermoskanne auch stehend super reingepaßt). Plus einige unterschiedlich lange Banksticks, Kescher, 2 Ruten im Futteral, Klapphocker, Faltsitzkissen (nützlich).


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte!
> 
> Was man auf den Fotos (aus gutem Grund) nicht sieht ist die Menge an Krempel, den ich von Swim zu Swim herumschleppe.
> Auch wenn ich die Begriffe „Effektivität” und „Angeln” nur äußerst ungern in einem Zusammenhang erwähne: an dem „Set-Up” muß ich noch kräftig feilen.
> 
> Gestern zum Beispiel hatte ich mal wieder einen Rucksack mit (da hat die große Thermoskanne auch stehend super reingepaßt). Plus einige unterschiedlich lange Banksticks, Kescher, 2 Ruten im Futteral, Klapphocker, Faltsitzkissen (nützlich).


Mit dem Problem beschäftige ich mich auch immer!
Allerdings habe ich mich dann für einen Faltstuhl entschieden, der lässt sich recht gut tragen und ich sitze einiges bequemer als auf einem Hocker  Sonst habe ich schnell mit Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen!
Mit etwas Glück, bekommt man auch einen Teleskopkescherstiel in die Tasche des Stuhls mit rein!
Den Rucksack kann ich mit vielen kleinen Boxen und Utensilien bestücken ,Ruten( tele) und Bankstick an den Seiten des Rucksacks unterbringen! Bei Steckruten natürlich in der Rutentasche... Ein Fach für die Angelpapiere und Thermoskanne, faltbarer Wassernapf für die Hunde etc passen auch dabei!
So bewaffnet habe ich sogar immer noch eine Hand frei und kann bei längerem Marsch die Hand mit der ich den Stuhl trage wechseln .......wenn man sich aus Draht einen Haken biegt kann man den Kescherkopf auch am Rucksack befestigen. ...
So handhabe ich das wenn ich mit schmalem Gepäck unterwegs bin!

PS, da mein Rucksack mittlerweile auch nicht mehr der neueste ist, folgt wahrscheinlich bald der von Iron Claw ?

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> PS, da mein Rucksack mittlerweile auch nicht mehr der neueste ist, folgt wahrscheinlich bald der von Iron Claw ?



Also bitte Michi!

Ein Ruckack von* Iron Klo* zum Friedfischangeln??

Korum, Fox, Drennan oder so haben doch sehr schöne Ruckbeutel.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte!
> 
> Was man auf den Fotos (aus gutem Grund) nicht sieht ist die Menge an Krempel, den ich von Swim zu Swim herumschleppe.
> Auch wenn ich die Begriffe „Effektivität” und „Angeln” nur äußerst ungern in einem Zusammenhang erwähne: an dem „Set-Up” muß ich noch kräftig feilen.
> 
> Gestern zum Beispiel hatte ich mal wieder einen Rucksack mit (da hat die große Thermoskanne auch stehend super reingepaßt). Plus einige unterschiedlich lange Banksticks, Kescher, 2 Ruten im Futteral, Klapphocker, Faltsitzkissen (nützlich).


Mir gehts ebenso und oft genug bleibt man aus lauter Bequemlichkeit lieber sitzen anstatt das Geraffel fix zu schnappen und sich den nächsten Spot vorzunehmen.

Deshalb habe ich eine dieser an Hässlichkeit nicht zu übertreffenden Plaste-Sitzkiepen angeschafft. Da passt wirklich alles rein, auch die Teekanne und man braucht keinen separaten Sitz. Kescher, Banksticks, Ruten in der einen Hand und den Kübel über die Schulter - so bleibt es recht flexibel und beweglich.

Man muss natürlich aufpassen, dass man mit dieser Ausgeburt an Unästhetik nicht gesehen wird.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Den von Drennan muss ich mir tatsächlich noch einmal ansehen! 
Fox wäre mir zwar am liebsten aber die haben alle an der Seite keine Vorrichtung um die Ruten aufzunehmen. .........
Ansonsten habe ich vieles von Fox und Fox Rage ....davon bin ich begeistert! 






LG Michael


----------



## Kauli11

Andal schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich heute weiss, dass nicht immer das Allerbeste dort zur Anwendung kommt. Mir schmeckt's immer noch!


Alles das, was schon einmal vor dem Gummibesen war, kommt in die Dose, in die Fleischwurst, oder in die Heisswurst.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Alles das, was schon einmal vor dem Gummibesen war, kommt in die Dose, in die Fleischwurst, oder in die Heisswurst.



_Also mein Opa war Metzger, der hat immer gesagt Fleischwurst kann man keinen Misst reinwerfen ! Das wäre bei Leberwurst so ....
bin da aber selbst kein Experte für? 

LG Michael _


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf hat mal ein youtube Rezept für Luncheon Meat hier gepostet, dort wurde lediglich Schweineschulter und Kochschinken(gepökelt?) verwendet. Wiki nennt Fleisch, Speck und Schwarte.
Man sieht also, nur weil das Endprodukt verdächtig wirkt, kann es doch von ganz normalen oder gar guten Zutaten ausgehen. Ein bisschen wie in meinen berühmten Wok-Pfannen für die ganze Familie.


----------



## Andal

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Alles das, was schon einmal vor dem Gummibesen war, kommt in die Dose, in die Fleischwurst, oder in die Heisswurst.


Mich hat es bis heute nicht umgebracht, so schlimm kanns also nicht sein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf hat mal ein youtube Rezept für Luncheon Meat hier gepostet, dort wurde lediglich Schweineschulter und Kochschinken(gepökelt?) verwendet. Wiki nennt Fleisch, Speck und Schwarte.
> Man sieht also, nur weil das Endprodukt verdächtig wirkt, kann es doch von ganz normalen oder gar guten Zutaten ausgehen. Ein bisschen wie in meinen berühmten Wok-Pfannen für die ganze Familie.


Saved my day, Mini bist der beste, das Kopfkino von eben ist abgemildert


----------



## Andal

...und die mir so liebe Stockwurscht scheint leider komplett ausgestorben zu sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf hat mal ein youtube Rezept für Luncheon Meat hier gepostet, dort wurde lediglich Schweineschulter und Kochschinken(gepökelt?) verwendet. Wiki nennt Fleisch, Speck und Schwarte.
> Man sieht also, nur weil das Endprodukt verdächtig wirkt, kann es doch von ganz normalen oder gar guten Zutaten ausgehen. Ein bisschen wie in meinen berühmten Wok-Pfannen für die ganze Familie.


_Wohl von Speck jetzt mal abgesehen, kann da jetzt nix wildes rein! 
Ich esse das auch hier und da mal gerne, das mit Appetit 
Eignet sich jedenfalls sehr gut um mitzunehmen 
genau wie das von @Andal genannte Corned Beef ....
das war ganz bestimmt auch richtig lecker mit den Kartoffel gebraten _


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> ...und die mir so liebe Stockwurscht scheint leider komplett ausgestorben zu sein.


Stockwurscht über Lagerfeuer ist was richtig gutes ! Hier in der Region hapert es eher daran richtig gute Wurst zu bekommen


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Mich hat es bis heute nicht umgebracht, so schlimm kanns also nicht sein.



Eine sehr gute Freundin von mir, die sich aufgrund unserer idiotischen Schönheitsideale das Leben und Essen unnötig schwermacht, lässt es sich bei aller Krümelpickerei und etepetetens nicht nehmen sich eine Fette Scheibe Tulip gebraten aufs Brot zu legen. 
Auch sie gibt neben dem "pervers-geilen" Geschmack nostalgische Kindheitserinnerungen an, ähnlich wie Du.

Das Arme, Tulipnaschende und Komplexbeladene Geschöpf ist natürlich ein Gefundenes Fressen für mich. Ich betone gerne, das auch der Döbel Frühstücksfleisch liebt, ein gieriger Futterverwerter mit Riesenmaul der sich auf alles Essbare stürzt und ein beachtliches Gewicht erreichen kann.
Ich Arxxx


----------



## Andal

Richtig gute Wurscht und Rheinland sind offenbar auch im Rheinland zwei Begriffe, die sich vollständig ausschließen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> _Wohl von Speck jetzt mal abgesehen, kann da jetzt nix wildes rein!
> Ich esse das auch hier und da mal gerne, das mit Appetit
> Eignet sich jedenfalls sehr gut um mitzunehmen
> genau wie das von @Andal genannte Corned Beef ....
> das war ganz bestimmt auch richtig lecker mit den Kartoffel gebraten _
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Heute frisch einen Kringel Krakauer Wurst beim Rewe Fleischer mitgenommen, ein Gedicht mit viel Erinnerung an meine Kindheit.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich finde solche Erinnerungen was richtig schönes 

LG


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute frisch einen Kringel Krakauer Wurst beim Rewe Fleischer mitgenommen, ein Gedicht mit viel Erinnerung an meine Kindheit.


Rewe Regional scheint allgemein so eine Art "Retter in der Not zu sein". Bei uns importiert er auch essbares aus dem Westerwald.


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Erinnerungen was richtig schönes


 
Ich habe alle meine Kindheitserinnerungen hypnotisch löschen lassen, um mehr Speicherplatz für Berufliches zu haben.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe alle meine Kindheitserinnerungen hypnotisch löschen lassen, um mehr Speicherplatz für Berufliches zu haben.


Ausgerechnet du. Bei deiner so schön bildreichen Sprache käme das ja einer Verbrennung von Kunst- und Kultugut gleich.


----------



## Minimax

Auch, ich werde ja ganz rot, vielen Dank für das Kompliment, ich habe das Gefühl zur Zeit in die geistige und stilistische Armut abzugleiten. Genug davon.
Heute kam ja das Thema auf leichte Ausrüstung, etwas woran ich immer interessiert bin. Und vor einiger Zeit habe ich meinen Ohnehin schon kompakten Rucksack durch eine kleine Angeltasche erst ergänzt, und nun auch -zumindest für die Kleinflusspirsch mit kurzer Ledger Rute - ersetzt. Zusammen mit meiner magischen Weste, passt alles was ich dafür (und nur dafür, ist halt kompromisslos) brauche, da hinein:




In die Hand kommt dann die Darent, und der Spoon am Telestab (wird beim nächsten mal durch den Klappkescher am D-Ring der Weste ersetzt) und ein Bankstick, den bewahre ich beim Spotwexhsel gerne im Stiefel auf. 
Seitdem hat sich meine Mobilität drastisch erhöht, und ich nähere mich buchstäblich auf Händen und Knien dem Indianerfischen. Die seltsamen und verwunschenen Orte, die ich in den letzten Wochen sah, und das Lächeln der Flussgötter in Form für meine Begriffe gute Fänge stimmt mich da optimistisch.

Taschenmodell ist übrigens egal, ich hab diese aus Impuls im Angelladen mitgehen lassen und die albernen Plastikboxen ins Archiv verbannt. Eine Empfehlung habe ich dennoch:
Wählt die Tasche lieber kleiner als gross, man packt sie ohnehin immer randvoll. Und wem ist geholfen, wenn man eine riesige grüne Reisetasche kauft, so das man am Ende wieder alles Zeug mit sich schleppt? Man muss sich beim 'Reduce to the Max' eben selbst erziehen- aber da kommen wir wieder in den Bereich des Kontemplationsthreads.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für das Material würde mir son Täschchen auch reichen aber da immer noch ne 1,5l Wasserbuddle und ne Brotzeit mit muss, wird es letzlich doch immer der Rucksack.
Weniger geht bei mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch, ich werde ja ganz rot, vielen Dank für das Kompliment, ich habe das Gefühl zur Zeit in die geistige und stilistische Armut abzugleiten. Genug davon.
> Heute kam ja das Thema auf leichte Ausrüstung, etwas woran ich immer interessiert bin. Und vor einiger Zeit habe ich meinen Ohnehin schon kompakten Rucksack durch eine kleine Angeltasche erst ergänzt, und nun auch -zumindest für die Kleinflusspirsch mit kurzer Ledger Rute - ersetzt. Zusammen mit meiner magischen Weste, passt alles was ich dafür (und nur dafür, ist halt kompromisslos) brauche, da hinein:
> Anhang anzeigen 346866
> 
> In die Hand kommt dann die Darent, und der Spoon am Telestab (wird beim nächsten mal durch den Klappkescher am D-Ring der Weste ersetzt) und ein Bankstick, den bewahre ich beim Spotwexhsel gerne im Stiefel auf.
> Seitdem hat sich meine Mobilität drastisch erhöht, und ich nähere mich buchstäblich auf Händen und Knien dem Indianerfischen. Die seltsamen und verwunschenen Orte, die ich in den letzten Wochen sah, und das Lächeln der Flussgötter in Form für meine Begriffe gute Fänge stimmt mich da optimistisch.
> 
> Taschenmodell ist übrigens egal, ich hab diese aus Impuls im Angelladen mitgehen lassen und die albernen Plastikboxen ins Archiv verbannt. Eine Empfehlung habe ich dennoch:
> Wählt die Tasche lieber kleiner als gross, man packt sie ohnehin immer randvoll. Und wem ist geholfen, wenn man eine riesige grüne Reisetasche kauft, so das man am Ende wieder alles Zeug mit sich schleppt? Man muss sich beim 'Reduce to the Max' eben selbst erziehen- aber da kommen wir wieder in den Bereich des Kontemplationsthreads.
> 
> Hg
> Minimax


Und wenn du ganz ehrlich bist, dann brauchst du von dem, was das Täschlein fasst, nicht die Hälfte. Aber es ist, so wie du geschrieben hast, der Tasche Fluch, dass man sie nicht halbvoll packen kann. Die Nähte müssen La Paloma pfeifen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für das Material würde mir son Täschchen auch reichen aber da immer noch ne 1,5l Wasserbuddle und ne Brotzeit mit muss, wird es letzlich doch immer der Rucksack.
> Weniger geht bei mir irgendwie nicht.



Das ist ja auch ne extreme Lösung, und eben für kurze Touren im Dickicht bei trockenem Wetter gedacht. Und die Verpflegung spielt natürlich eine grosse Rolle für die meisten -meine zwei Bifis und ein FLäschen Wasser passen da auch rein, und müssen auch dabei sein, alles weitere bleibt im Minimobil und Energie wird bei der Fahrt zum nächsten Gewässerabschnitt aufgefüllt. Und ein Narr ists, wer nicht wenigstens ne Flasche klares Wasser dabei hat, da geb ich Dir absolut recht.
Aber das ist nicht Jedermanns Sache, ebenso wie sich auf ein 30x30 Schaumstoffteil oder gar auf die Knie zu hocken zwischen Brennesseln und DIsteln. Und nach einem Tag dieser Indianerei zwische Zecken und Brennesseln geniesse ich es, mich noch einzwei Stündchen mit ner Tasse heissem Thermostee auf den bequemen Stuhl an einem Walter-Swim zu hocken und mein Glück zu versuchen.
Ich glaube die ganzen Strategien bei diesem Vorgehen können gute Impulse mit einem Seitenblick auf die klassischen Strategien der Flyboys und die Spinnangler erhalten (DIe leider in Zeiten des totalen Tacklewahns ihre ganze traditonelle Leichtigkeit aufgegeben haben, und nun mindestens 4 Japanruten und einen Rollcontainer voller Fliegen und Baits mitführen müssen).


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn du ganz ehrlich bist, dann brauchst du von dem, was das Täschlein fasst, nicht die Hälfte.



Obwohl eigentlich richtig, dem Fall stimmts nicht, denn ich hab -untypisch für mich- was Kluges gemacht: Ich hab das Täschlein beim Ersteinsatz leer neben meinem Rucksack mitgenommen, und alles was ich aus diesem gezogen habe, ins Täschen wandern lassen; das habe ich zwei mal gemacht: 
Dann hatte sich eine natürliche Ordnung der DInge die ich wirklich verwende im Täschchen ergeben, und zwar nicht am grünen Tisch, sondern in der Praxis.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Obwohl eigentlich richtig, dem Fall stimmts nicht, denn ich hab -untypisch für mich- was Kluges gemacht: Ich hab das Täschlein beim Ersteinsatz leer neben meinem Rucksack mitgenommen, und alles was ich aus diesem gezogen habe, ins Täschen wandern lassen; das habe ich zwei mal gemacht:
> Dann hatte sich eine natürliche Ordnung der DInge die ich wirklich verwende im Täschchen ergeben, und zwar nicht am grünen Tisch, sondern in der Praxis.


Das ist ja schon fast die klassische Vorgehensweise des Alexander Mckenzie! Chappeau!!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast die klassische Vorgehensweise des Alexander Mckenzie! Chappeau!!



Ach, McKenzies sind wir doch alle, und neben dem Angeln an sich ist doch das Forscher und Entdeckerspiel ein toller Aspekt unseres Hobbies, dem wir gerne frönen- da ist der Döbel (Hecht, Forelle, Aal etc.) doch nur der Vorwand für die pure Entdeckungslust unseres inneren 13-Jährigen. Forscher und Entdecker sind wir alle

Das geht ja schon in Bibliothek und Archiv, los. Da Wird dann ein Zielfisch anhand verbreitungskarten gesucht, uralte, verstaubte Folianten des Internets, längst tote Foren werden in tiefer Nacht nach Hinweisen durchforscht, Luftbilder, historische Messtischblätter aufgerufen, und sich durch die Irrwege der Angellizensen gesucht.
Und auch damit endet die Vorbereitung der Expedition nicht, denn dann will die AUsrüstung klug und sinnvoll zusammensgestellt sein, fernab vom Gewässer und seinen noch unbekannten Bedingungen und Bewohnern, möglichst leicht und mobil und doch auf alles vorbereitet! Und es ist natürlich klar, das keine der 122421 Ruten geeignet ist, die Expedition zum unbekannten Fluss verlangt eine Neuanschaffung. Und schliesslich: Köderbeschaffung und -Management.

Und eines schönen Morgens ists soweit, der Aufbruch ins grosse Unbekannte. Klar hat man verschlafen, klar zieht der Himmel sich dräuend immer mehr zu, und natürlich wird man durch irgendwelchen Quatsch (Hochzeit/Scheidung) ausgebremst. Aber irgendwann hat die Benzinbarke durch Staus und Umleitungen über AUtobahn, Landstrasse und zuletzt Feldwege den angelnden Entdecker zu einem Einstieg des Flüsschens gelotst, meist eine Brücke, und nun hat er die Wahl: Flussauf oder Flussab, welches Ufer? Natürlich hat er die Karten memoriert, aber plötzlich ist all die Recherche vergessen, dass Flüsschen lockt und raunt, hellgrünes Kraut über beigem Sand, und Eintagsfliegen und das Diiididelidii der Grasmücken drängen zum Aufbruch. Was wird sich, welche inneren und äußeren Schätze und Geheimnisse wird dieser Tag am fFremden Flüßchen offenbaren?
Und dann beginnt es...

Übrigens: Ich lese gerade, dass McKenzie einmal einen von ihm entdeckten Fluss "Disappointment River" getauft hat- da können wir uns doch alle ein bisschen seelenverwandt mit dem grossen Entdecker fühlen, oder?

hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für das Material würde mir son Täschchen auch reichen aber da immer noch ne 1,5l Wasserbuddle und ne Brotzeit mit muss, wird es letzlich doch immer der Rucksack.
> Weniger geht bei mir irgendwie nicht.



Für die wrklich notwendigen Tackle-Ersatz- und Alternativ-Teile reichen im Prinzip die normalen Hosentaschen einer Jeans. 2 Päckchen (Briefchen) lose Haken, eine alte Filmdose mit DS-Bleien, ne Schere mit so nem schützenden Überzug. Ein Victorinox ist ohnehin immer inner Büx.

Getränke sind mir am Wasser wichtiger als ein Snack. Typischerweise muß Wasser und Kaffee mit, je nach Temperatur eine große Kanne hiervon und eine kleine Flasche davon.
Nutzbares Taschenvolumen erfordern auch die stets mitgeführten alten Handtücher (so'n Tick von mir), Fotoapparat, eine typischerweise zu große Auswahl an Experementierködern (Teig- und oder Pelletdosen).

Das Kernproblem sind aber im Alltag die Kleinteile (also nicht meine Kleinteile, sondern kleines Angelzubehör). Irgendwie tümmeln sich nach dem Packen eine Riesenauswahl Haken, Nubsies, ein Bataillon Cuda Micro-Scheren, nochmal Nubsies, ein zweites und drittes Sortiment loser Haken... im Darkroom von Tasche oder Rucksack.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem sind aber im Alltag die Kleinteile (also nicht meine Kleinteile, sondern kleines Angelzubehör). Irgendwie tümmeln sich nach dem Packen eine Riesenauswahl Haken, Nubsies, ein Bataillon Cuda Micro-Scheren, nochmal Nubsies, ein zweites und drittes Sortiment loser Haken... im Darkroom von Tasche oder Rucksack.



Die Bändigung des Problems ist die Weste- sie kann alles enthalten. Und vergiss nicht, sie entstammt Deiner Zunft: Einst diente sie als unerschöpfliches Reservoir aller Filter aller Farben und Intensitäten, ein Pol, bizarrer Sternfilter, Makros, dazu natürlich Bowdenzugauslöser, Blitzbirnen, Filme jeglicher Empfndlichkeit, Stepperringe, Blitzvorsätze, Kabel etc. etc...


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, McKenzies sind wir doch alle, und neben dem Angeln an sich ist doch das Forscher und Entdeckerspiel ein toller Aspekt unseres Hobbies, dem wir gerne frönen- da ist der Döbel (Hecht, Forelle, Aal etc.) doch nur der Vorwand für die pure Entdeckungslust unseres inneren 13-Jährigen. Forscher und Entdecker sind wir alle
> 
> Das geht ja schon in Bibliothek und Archiv, los. Da Wird dann ein Zielfisch anhand verbreitungskarten gesucht, uralte, verstaubte Folianten des Internets, längst tote Foren werden in tiefer Nacht nach Hinweisen durchforscht, Luftbilder, historische Messtischblätter aufgerufen, und sich durch die Irrwege der Angellizensen gesucht.
> Und auch damit endet die Vorbereitung der Expedition nicht, denn dann will die AUsrüstung klug und sinnvoll zusammensgestellt sein, fernab vom Gewässer und seinen noch unbekannten Bedingungen und Bewohnern, möglichst leicht und mobil und doch auf alles vorbereitet! Und es ist natürlich klar, das keine der 122421 Ruten geeignet ist, die Expedition zum unbekannten Fluss verlangt eine Neuanschaffung. Und schliesslich: Köderbeschaffung und -Management.
> 
> Und eines schönen Morgens ists soweit, der Aufbruch ins grosse Unbekannte. Klar hat man verschlafen, klar zieht der Himmel sich dräuend immer mehr zu, und natürlich wird man durch irgendwelchen Quatsch (Hochzeit/Scheidung) ausgebremst. Aber irgendwann hat die Benzinbarke durch Staus und Umleitungen über AUtobahn, Landstrasse und zuletzt Feldwege den angelnden Entdecker zu einem Einstieg des Flüsschens gelotst, meist eine Brücke, und nun hat er die Wahl: Flussauf oder Flussab, welches Ufer? Natürlich hat er die Karten memoriert, aber plötzlich ist all die Recherche vergessen, dass Flüsschen lockt und raunt, hellgrünes Kraut über beigem Sand, und Eintagsfliegen und das Diiididelidii der Grasmücken drängen zum Aufbruch. Was wird sich, welche inneren und äußeren Schätze und Geheimnisse wird dieser Tag am fFremden Flüßchen offenbaren?
> Und dann beginnt es...
> 
> Übrigens: Ich lese gerade, dass McKenzie einmal einen von ihm entdeckten Fluss "Disappointment River" getauft hat- da können wir uns doch alle ein bisschen seelenverwandt mit dem grossen Entdecker fühlen, oder?
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Das hast Du toll geschrieben, so wie man es von Dir gewohnt ist!  Eine gewisse Poesie gespickt mit viel Fachkenntnis 

Die Schilderung der Vorbereitung, des Angelunternehmens erinnert mich an einen Angelausflug den ich vor ca 30 Jahren gemeinsam mit einem guten Freund akribisch geplant und durchgeführt hatte 

Wir hatten einen Ausflug ans Iselmeer bis ins Detail geplant und sind dort auch programmgemäs angereist! 
Seit mehreren Wochen war dort bestes Sommerwetter und genau dies hatte die Wettervorhersage auch weiterhin für dort gemeldet !
Bekommen hatten wir Dauerregen und Sturm 
Am zweiten Angeltag und absolut widrigen Bedingungen, öffnete mein Angelkamerad seinen Angelkoffer und eine heftige Sturmböhe hatte es auf sein Tackel abgesehen!  Der Koffer war leer ! 
Das Tackel lag über ganz Holland verteilt 
Er schrie nur noch " konnte ich Idiot mir nicht ein anstädiges Hobby suchen?  "
Seitdem organisiert wir solche Angeltouren nur noch selten so detailliert. ....es kommt wie es kommt 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich bin gerne mit dieser Umhängetasche unterwegs. .....eignet sich selbstverständlich auch gut zum Ansitzangeln .....ne kleine Flasche Wasser passt dort auch vorne rein und ne Stulle in die Weste !
Für mich auch ne gute Lösung!


----------



## geomas

Beim  letzten Besuch an Flüsschen y haben mich zwei erstaunlich sparsam gerüstete Spinner passiert. Ich fand es beeindruckend, wie schnell und leise zumindest einer von ihnen (falls sie mitlesen: nein, ich meine damit nicht den fluchenden Sportfischer mit der roten Birne, sondern den mit der gelben Rute) bewegt hat. Hat mich an die Indianerbücher meiner Kindheit erinnert.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Obwohl eigentlich richtig, dem Fall stimmts nicht, denn ich hab -untypisch für mich- was Kluges gemacht: Ich hab das Täschlein beim Ersteinsatz leer neben meinem Rucksack mitgenommen, und alles was ich aus diesem gezogen habe, ins Täschen wandern lassen; das habe ich zwei mal gemacht:
> Dann hatte sich eine natürliche Ordnung der DInge die ich wirklich verwende im Täschchen ergeben, und zwar nicht am grünen Tisch, sondern in der Praxis.



Diese Vorgehensweise ist mir viel zu konsequent.


----------



## geomas

Bei der nächsten Bestellung bei den netten Leuten von der Tacklebox werde ich mir wohl deren „Guesti Seat”* in den Einkaufswagen legen. 
Mir fallen etliche Angelstellen ein, wo eine Sitzunterlage dieser Art praktisch und einem Hocker vorzuziehen wäre.



*) https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/bedchairs-and-chairs/tb-guesti-seat.html


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Bestellung bei den netten Leuten von der Tacklebox werde ich mir wohl deren „Guesti Seat”* in den Einkaufswagen legen.
> Mir fallen etliche Angelstellen ein, wo eine Sitzunterlage dieser Art praktisch und einem Hocker vorzuziehen wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> *) https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/bedchairs-and-chairs/tb-guesti-seat.html


Erinnert mich eher an einen Kindersitz von 1969  sorry Georg! Nicht böse gemeint! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Ich finde bei trockenem Wetter in der schönen Jahreszeit ist der Hosenboden, oder bei fehlender Deckung, Knie oder gar Bauch auch annehmbar. Und alle Kleinmatten, Drahtklappschemel und Sitzrucksäcke etc.. ebenso: nach ner halben Stunde beginnt das Zipperlein und es wird unbequem. Gut so, wenn der Swim 30 Minuten nicht geliefert hat, wird's ohnehin Zeit zum Umziehen.

EDIT: Das meine ich im Rahmen des wandernden Angels an Kleingewässern entsprechend  der laufenden Diskussion- bei einem echten und dauerhaften Ansitz ist ein bequemer "Richtiger" Stuhl natürlich ein Muss.


----------



## geomas

An Flüsschen x saß ich tatsächlich sehr bequem auf trockenem Buchenlaub. Ansonsten bevorzuge ich die Hocke, einen einfachen Sitz oder für ein niedrigeres Profil eben so ein Faltsitzkissen, wie Du, Minimax, es auch zu nutzen scheinst.
Und logo, ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ansitz im bequemen Feederchair.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Bändigung des Problems ist die Weste- sie kann alles enthalten. Und vergiss nicht, sie entstammt Deiner Zunft: Einst diente sie als unerschöpfliches Reservoir aller Filter aller Farben und Intensitäten, ein Pol, bizarrer Sternfilter, Makros, dazu natürlich Bowdenzugauslöser, Blitzbirnen, Filme jeglicher Empfndlichkeit, Stepperringe, Blitzvorsätze, Kabel etc. etc...



Ha, meine Fotowesten (beide waren Geschenke) habe ich nie beim Knipsen getragen. 
Habe früher mal Fotografen-Karrikaturen in solchen Westen live erlebt und das wars.

Ich werde die zuletzt genutzte „Angelweste” morgen mal tragen. Was mich schon jetzt an dem Teil stört: tausend Täschchen, aber nicht eine praktische Stift-„Schlaufe”.


----------



## Andal

Für Buddha Positionen á la Mark Edwin sind meine Knochen zu morsch. Auch bewegt darf es dann schon ein ordentlicher Sitz sein. Da schwöre ich auf meinen Fox Adjusta Level Chair. Der Rhein bietet mir auch keine kuscheligen Laubbetten, sondern nur die harten Hexagonsäulenbruchstücke des Basalt. Und die liegen zu 99,99% schief und quer, so dass man da nicht sitzen mag. Seltener, aber für des Spinnfischers Päuschen ausreichend die angeschwemmten Baumstämme, so sie trocken genug sind.

Womit dann schon gleich das zweite "Problem" benannt ist. Das passende Beinkleid. In tropischen Nächten ja eher nicht so schlimm, denn da ist alles so schnell wieder trocken, wie nass geworden. Aber sonst? Luftig soll es sein, nicht dauernd von patschnassen Knien, oder einem triefenden Hosenboden geziert. Das es halbwegs schmutzabweisend und dauerhaft gegen Gestrüpp sei, versteht sich auch beinahe von selber.

Bis jetzt ist da die Suche noch ziemlich offen und so lande ich immer wieder bei gewöhnlichen Jeans, oder demilitarisierten Militärhosen. Meistens unbefriedigend, weil man halt nass und/oder richtig dreckert heim kommt.


----------



## Mescalero

So einen Guesti Chair will ich schon seit Ewigkeiten haben. Angeblich sind die wirklich bequem obwohl es überhaupt nicht danach aussieht.

Meine Messengertasche ist, ebenso wie zahllose andere kleine Taschen, eigentlich hervorragend für das Indianern geeignet aber es gibt einen Nachteil: man kann sich nicht draufsetzen. Das Volumen ist aber genau richtig für den Angelkram plus Getränke plus Papiere und Köder/Futter. 

@geomas 
So einen Spinnstalker habe ich kürzlich auch gesehen, dachte ich. Er war mit so einem Slingback wie von Waller Michel gepostet bekleidet, kleiner Kescher am Gürtel und weiter nichts. 
Nur gesponnen hat er nicht, wie ich später gesehen habe. Sondern geplumst  
Aber warum auch nicht...


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, meine Fotowesten (beide waren Geschenke) habe ich nie beim Knipsen getragen.
> Habe früher mal Fotografen-Karrikaturen in solchen Westen live erlebt und das wars.
> 
> Ich werde die zuletzt genutzte „Angelweste” morgen mal tragen. Was mich schon jetzt an dem Teil stört: tausend Täschchen, aber nicht eine praktische Stift-„Schlaufe”.


Mal rein Interesse halber, schreibst Du am Swim deine Memoiren ? So mit squid Tinte auf gegerbter Karpfenhaut


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Womit dann schon gleich das zweite "Problem" benannt ist. Das passende Beinkleid. In tropischen Nächten ja eher nicht so schlimm, denn da ist alles so schnell wieder trocken, wie nass geworden. Aber sonst? Luftig soll es sein, nicht dauernd von patschnassen Knien, oder einem triefenden Hosenboden geziert. Das es halbwegs schmutzabweisend und dauerhaft gegen Gestrüpp sei, versteht sich auch beinahe von selber.
> 
> Bis jetzt ist da die Suche noch ziemlich offen und so lande ich immer wieder bei gewöhnlichen Jeans, oder demilitarisierten Militärhosen. Meistens unbefriedigend, weil man halt nass und/oder richtig dreckert heim kommt.


Meist bin ich zu faul und gehe einfach im Alltagsgewand los, Jeans also.
Aber eigentlich sind robuste, bequeme und auch noch relativ gut aussehende Arbeitshosen prädestiniert dafür. Engelbert Strauss nämlich. Die Qualität ist unerhört gut und relativ preiswert sind sie auch.
Verschleimte oder schlammige Buxen fliegen einfach mit in die Maschine, 30 oder 60 oder 95 Grad, ganz egal, und am nächsten Tag kann man sie wieder anziehen.


----------



## Andal

Die Wascherei und der Dreck sind auch die letzten Probleme. Aber was mir auch gefällt, habe ich noch nicht gefunden, oder kostet, wie ein Eckhaus in Schwabing.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir muss es vor allem bequem sein beim Angeln.
Ich benutze gern Latzhosen oder Jogginghosen von Fox und Diem - alles in naturnahen Farben.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze gern Latzhosen


 Gibts da Fotos von ?


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich zieh zum Angeln nur abgetragene bequeme Sachen an, halt was zum schmutzig machen, kann manchmal skurril wirken. Meiner Frau ist das Egal, für sie sehen Angler durch die Bank eh a´la Catweazle aus, ist mir nur recht, dann werde ich von ihr UND von den Passanten in ruhe gelassen


----------



## Andal

Ich will halt nicht in einem wasserdichten "Bratschlauch" herumlaufen und trotzdem nicht bei der kleinsten Kleinigkeit einen nassen Hintern haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gibts da Fotos von ?



Ja sicher......


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich benutze auch die ganze Palette von Fox Klamotten! 
Von der Camo Edition bis zur Black/Orange Edition. ..Shorts , Jogginghosen ,Shirts 
Dann habe ich noch einiges von Black Cat und hauptsächlich ganz normale Militär Klamotten ( Nachbau )Hosen Lang/Kurz ,Winterjacke M65 ,Shirts in Nightcamo und Woodland ...aber auch ganz normale in Schwarz oder Grün .
Das gute am den Klamotten und Schuhen von Fox finde ich das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis! 
Es ist gar nicht so super teuer aber von absoluter top Qualität! 
Jeans trage ich niemals, weder als Angler noch privat ....dafür hab ich keine großen Sympathien 
Auch die Winterjacken von Fox sollen richtig gut sein, dass ist für mich eine Anschaffung vor dem nächsten Winter ....

PS.  Als Handschuhe in der kalten Jahreszeit, trage ich die Landehandschuhe von Fox 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sicher......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346897


Andi ...du siehst von hinten ja aus wie ich !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Andi ...du siehst von hinten ja aus wie ich !




Zum Glück nur von hinten, Michi......


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Glück nur von hinten, Michi......


Schelm 
Ich bin ja garantiert auch paar Lenzen älter


----------



## geomas

Haha, lieber Professor, da sieht die Bolo aber recht kurz aus. 
So, ich starte gleich in meinen alten Nietenhosen zum Flüsschen y.
Vorher werde ich - wie so oft - versuchen, den Angelrucksack (Wychwood, schönes Teil!) um einige Nubsies und anderen unnötigen Kram zu erleichtern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hast recht Georg.
Das war ne Shimano Stradic 2,15m/50gr. Bolo mit nem Mepps dran.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> (Wychwood, schönes Teil!




Kenne ich nicht.
Hast du mal bitte n link zu dem?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kenne ich nicht.
> Hast du mal bitte n link zu dem?



Ich habe den hier https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/zubehoer/futterale-taschen/wychwood-system-select-rover-rucksack 
Der ist - wie vermutlich alle anderen Rucksäcke auch - nicht perfekt, aber er hat gegenüber meinem alten Korum Ruckbag ein paar Vorzüge, zum Beispiel eine „Kleinteile- und Werkzeug-Tasche” an der Front und zwei tiefe Einschübe für Banksticks.

So, ab gehts.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast recht Georg.
> Das war ne Shimano Stradic 2,15m/50gr. Bolo mit nem Mepps dran.



Was Shimano mittlerweile für kurze und wurfstarke Bolos baut


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/zubehoer/futterale-taschen/wychwood-system-select-rover-rucksack
> Der ist - wie vermutlich alle anderen Rucksäcke auch - nicht perfekt, aber er hat gegenüber meinem alten Korum Ruckbag ein paar Vorzüge, zum Beispiel eine „Kleinteile- und Werkzeug-Tasche” an der Front und zwei tiefe Einschübe für Banksticks.
> 
> So, ab gehts.



Mit dem  habe ich gestern Abend auch geloebäugelt ! Sieht super aus und die vielen Taschen sind wirklich toll!
Aber wie du schon sagst, gibt es wohl keinen perfekten?  Mir fehlen an den Seiten die Halterung für die Ruten .......
Trotzdem optisch und bestimmt auch qualitativ eine Hausnummer!

LG Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> zwei tiefe Einschübe für Banksticks.


hmm, ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass dort zwei praktische Stift-„Schlaufen” dran sind


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/zubehoer/futterale-taschen/wychwood-system-select-rover-rucksack
> Der ist - wie vermutlich alle anderen Rucksäcke auch - nicht perfekt, aber er hat gegenüber meinem alten Korum Ruckbag ein paar Vorzüge, zum Beispiel eine „Kleinteile- und Werkzeug-Tasche” an der Front und zwei tiefe Einschübe für Banksticks.
> 
> So, ab gehts.




Der sieht auf jeden Fall sehr brauchbar aus.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mir fehlen an den Seiten die Halterung für die Ruten .......
> Trotzdem optisch und bestimmt auch qualitativ eine Hausnummer!


Halte mal nach mittelgroßen Kletter- und Hochtourenrucksäcken Ausschau. Die Befestigungen für die Tourenski sind auch einwandfrei für Angelruten zu gebrauchen. Hab da selber einen uralten von Jansport. Da passt jeweils locker links und rechts eine abgesteckte Kombo hin, das Kleinzeug, die Jause und genug Gesöff sowieso.


----------



## geomas

Der erste Swim an Flüsschen y brachte nen U30 Zielfisch an der langen Rute und 2er Octopus Circle. Jetzt probiere ich es unter ner den Weide. Da muß die River Ambush ran.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Halte mal nach mittelgroßen Kletter- und Hochtourenrucksäcken Ausschau. Die Befestigungen für die Tourenski sind auch einwandfrei für Angelruten zu gebrauchen. Hab da selber einen uralten von Jansport. Da passt jeweils locker links und rechts eine abgesteckte Kombo hin, das Kleinzeug, die Jause und genug Gesöff sowieso.


Danke für den Hinweis! 
Werde ich machen 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Besonders Osprey baut richtig durchdachte und clever designte Rucksäcke, es gibt aber auch viele andere Hersteller.
Rutenhalter kann man auch leicht selbst dranbauen, habe ich auch schon gemacht - für Stöcke zwar aber das ist dem Rucksack egal. Man braucht nur einen oder zwei Tankas und etwas Gummischnur. Und eine Nähmaschine oder nen Fingerhut.


----------



## geomas

Eben ein knappvierzscher und ein 42er hinterher. Muß mir noch Kraut-Taktik austuefteln.


----------



## Mescalero

Reinspringen! Das ist Indianerfischen!


----------



## geomas

Danke, so ähnlich praktizier ich das. Gab eben noch einen 42er und einen Mittdreissiger. Mit der 10ft-Rute. Alle auf Flocke.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Reinspringen! Das ist Indianerfischen!


----------



## MS aus G

Man, man, man, seid Ihr fleißig!!!

Allen Fängern natürlich ein dickes Petri!!!

Ich konnte leider nur 2x ans Wasser in der letzten Woche!

Beim ersten mal gab es sage und schreibe einen Biss und den noch versemmelt!!! Also mit ratloser Mine nach Hause und gegrübelt!?! Na egal passiert halt!

Dann gab es Anfang der Woche, wo ich etwas Zeit gehabt hätte, leider komische Bilder von meiner Weser!!!







Da ist mir die Lust auf Angeln leider vergangen!!! Das ging dann bis zum Feiertag so! Über das lange WE fand ich leider keine Zeit ans Wasser zu kommen! Also musste ich bis gestern Abend warten!

Diesmal ging es an die Stelle, die mir im letzten Jahr die 2 Barben beim Ükel-Treffen brachte! Tobias kennt die Stelle!

Da ich schon etwa um 20.15 Uhr am Wasser war versuchte ich es erstmal mit kleinem Haken und Köder und ein paar losen Maden!!! Noch währen der ersten Zigarette, gab es auch einen schönen Biss mit ordentlich Widerstand, doch bei der 2. Flucht löste sich leider der Haken, ausgeschlitzt!!! Könnte ein "Fettflosser", aber auch eine Barbe gewesen sein! Dann tat sich leider erstmal nix mehr, ein kleiner Biss brachte dann noch einen Gründling! Da hatte ich mir etwas mehr versprochen! So ein Augenrot, Döbel oder Hasel, nö! Dann wurde es dämmrig und die Köder und, zum Glück, auch die Haken wurden größer! An der einen der übliche Dendro/Madenmix an der anderen sollte es ein halber Tauwurm mit einer Bienenmade bringen! Etwa ein halbes Stündchen später gab es dann auch einen Biss darauf und dann begann der Tanz!!! Schon bei den ersten Fluchten merkte ich, das da was richtiges am Haken sitzt! Mal gut das ich mich für den 6er Haken entschieden hatte! Nach etwa 10min. ging der erste Kescherversuch, wie üblich, daneben, was meinem Gegenüber natürlich so gar nicht gefiel und er nochmal seine Kräfte mobilisierte, die nicht von schlechten Eltern waren!!! Beim 2. Versuch gelang es mir aber und mein Widersacher lag erschöpft im Kescher!






78 kerngesunde, kräftige, wunderschöne cm!!! Dann sollte es auf dem gleichen Weg natürlich wieder zurück gehen! Kescherstab gebrochen, war wohl doch etwas zu viel dafür!!! Nach kurzer Erholungsphase schwamm sie majestätisch von dannen, ein toller Anblick!!! Die schwarzen Punkte sind im Übrigen etwas abgestorbenes Holz!!!

So nun stand ich da ohne Kescher! Zum Glück hatte ja Tobi an gleicher Stelle meinen mal an anderer Stelle verlorenen Kescherstab im letzten Jahr gefunden!!! Also kurzes Time-Out! Das ganze Equipment verblieb in den 10min am Wasser, was zum Glück hier bei mir noch möglich ist und der neue/alte Kescherstab wurde geholt!!!

Direkt danach gab es auch einen Aal wieder auf Tauwurm/Bienenmade! Dann tat sich 1h lang nix, es meldete sich dann mal die Dendro/Maden Rute zu  Wort, auch mit schönem Widerstand, aber bei weitem mit in dem Maße wie vorher!!!






Beim Drill dachte ich die Barbe wäre in die andere Rute geschwommen, da auch bei ihr das Glöckchen eine schöne Melodie machte! Ich legte sie dann quer zum Ufer ab! Beim lösen des Hakens erklang die Melodie nochmals, das kann doch nicht! Doch aber zum Glück nur ein Aal! So hatte ich nun 2 Fischis zu versorgen! Eine kurze Messung der Barbe ergab dann das übliche Maß von 60cm! Naja über den Aal reden wir nicht! 

Das geschah so gegen kurz nach 23.00 Uhr, abermals gab es 1h lang nix zu vermelden! Dann so gegen kurz nach 12, im Gedanken schon fast zu Hause, gab es in kurzer Abfolge, 4-5 schöne Bisse wovon allerdings kein Fischi hängen blieb!

Bis auf den zerbrochenen Kescherstab natürlich ein toller Angelabend!!!

Euch auch weiterhin gute Fänge!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@MS aus G: Petri Mario, das sind doch mal wieder schöne Weserbarben. Einfach wunderschöne Fische.
@geomas: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri, lieber Georg. Das läuft zur Zeit döbelmäßig ja richtig rund bei Dir. Mich beschleicht so langsam der Verdacht, dass Du auf den Döbelthron willst.

Ich musste heute längere Zeit auf dem Güsterhocker Platz nehmen. Nach diversen kleinen Güstern habe ich mein madiges Köderangebot leich verändert. Statt eines Casters kam eine pinkfarbene  Gummimade mit auf den Haken. Und Siege da: Britta Brassen kam und wollte das Teil haben...


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @wuemme @geomas und @MS aus G ! Tollen Fisch habt ihr rausgeholt!


----------



## geomas

Ein ganz herzliches und dickes Petri Heil zu der unfassbaren Barbe, lieber Mario!
Ich kann mir so einen Fisch kaum vorstellen.


----------



## geomas

Hier gab es eben den dritten 42er auf Flocke. Mal sehen, ob Nr. 4 auch heiß auf Sandwichtoast ist...


----------



## Hecht100+

@MS aus G , @Wuemmehunter , @geomas  Dickes Petri für euch, da kann man echt neidisch werden.
Vor allem die Barbe von Mario, das ist noch mein Traumfisch. Und Georg, deine Döbelstrecke ist echt bewundernswert, wie Stefan schon schrieb.


----------



## Slappy

Petri!!!!!! 
Unglaublich was ihr da raus holt


----------



## nostradamus

Hi
War gestern auch eine Stunde unterwegs und konnte die beiden fangen. Dazu kamen noch 2 grosse rotaugen.
Man sieht es nicht auf dem Bild, aber der Karpfen und die Schleie waren mega fett!
Mario


----------



## Kochtopf

Leck mich fett, @geomas hat Blut geleckt, sehr beeindruckend, Petri Heil! Und wenn man bedenkt dass du fussläufig angeln könntest viel Respekt für die Anfahrt die du auf dich nimmst!
Und natürlich Petri Heil an alle anderen wackeren Ükel die Pandemien und Wetterkapriolen trotzen und wirklich schöne Fische fangen.
Das ist Balsam für die Seele jungs


----------



## Waller Michel

Wow Männer Ihr habt ja wieder zugeschlagen  wünsche euch ein ganz dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen !
Im Moment kommen tolle Fangmeldungen und wirklich schöne Berichte 
Ich hatte heute nicht ganz so viel Glück. ...
Habe mit einer Rute Maden gebadet und mit der anderen abwechselnt Tauwurm und Mais ,wieder dort an meinem See nähe Braunschweig! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Auf Maden bissen wie verrückt kleinere Rotaugen ,auf die ich es aber eigentlich nicht speziell abgesehen hatte !
Sehr verwundert hatte es mich trotzdem, da zwei andere Angler wie ich gekommen bin behauptet hatten.....es wäre unmöglich Köfis zu fangen im Moment  








Ganz schnell hatte ich unzählige Augenrot in dieser Größe!
Nur auf der anderen Rute ist nicht viel passiert. .......dann wieder gewechselt auf Mais !
Die Pose taucht ganz zart ab und auf ..ich warte ! Nach wirklich länger Zeit, bleibt die Pose unten 
Anschlag ; sitzt ; run !
Die Rolle pfeift, richtig schöner Drill ! Langsam kommt der Fisch näher und wird müde ! Ich kann Ihn sehen;  richtig schöner Karpfen 
Was soll ich sagen, 50 cm vor dem Kescher steigt mir der Bursche aus .......

Das gibt auf jeden Fall noch eine zweite Runde!  Sooooo nicht 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha, so viel schöne Fische .

Petri Heil an alle Fänger(bevor ich noch jemanden vergesse)!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir gabe es heute Plötzen und Rorfedern in mittlerer Größe.
Fotos leider nicht, da ich immer noch auf eine Schleie gehofft hatte fürs Foto aber die machten sich leider rar.


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri, @Waller Michel, @Wuemmehunter, @nostradamus, und ein besonders herzliches, fettes Petri an unseren lieben SuperBarbio, @MS aus G , herrliche Torpedos und ein spannender Bericht, schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen.
Mal sehen was @geomas, der steigende Stern der Döbelverrückten so ausgeheckt hat, bestimmt kommt noch was. @Kochtopf hat ja bereits darauf verwiesen, welche langen Wege er für die Johnnies auf sich nimmt, und ich würde sagen, er ist "hooked"
Hg
Minimax

Whaaat? Ist denn heute jeder am Wasser? Herzliches Petri auch an Dich, lieber @Professor Tinca !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier noch Bilder vom See....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und dann ist noch etwas Ungewöhnliches passiert.
Ich hatte neben mir auf dem Boden im Gras eine Rotfeder als Köderfisch gelagert.
Nach einer Weile raschelte es und jemand stahl mir die Rotfeder! 

*Wer errät welches Tier das war, welches sich bis auf 50cm an mich heran gepirscht hat???*

Ich hab in flagranti Fotos zur Auflösung.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ratte ?


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dann ist noch etwas Ungewöhnliches passiert.
> Ich hatte neben mir auf dem Boden im Gras eine Rotfeder als Köderfisch gelagert.
> Nach einer Weile raschelte es und jemand stahl mir die Rotfeder!
> 
> *Wer errät welches Tier das war, welches sich bis auf 50cm an mich heran gepirscht hat???*
> 
> Ich hab in flagranti Fotos zur Auflösung.


Der Waller Michel?  Ach quatsch, nen Nutria ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nein Michi und Tkey.
Bin mal gespannt ob da jemand drauf kommt.
Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert sowas.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dann ist noch etwas Ungewöhnliches passiert.
> Ich hatte neben mir auf dem Boden im Gras eine Rotfeder als Köderfisch gelagert.
> Nach einer Weile raschelte es und jemand stahl mir die Rotfeder!
> 
> *Wer errät welches Tier das war, welches sich bis auf 50cm an mich heran gepirscht hat???*
> 
> Ich hab in flagranti Fotos zur Auflösung.



Mist, ich hab mich heute extra heimlich in Deinem Kofferraum geschmuggelt, um Deine Skillz und Stylez auszuspionieren. Aber dann bist du zum See gefahren und nicht zum Flüsschen. Mach ner Weile wurde es furchtbar heiß in dem Kostüm, und ich bekam Hunger.. und da lag dann die apetitliche Rotfeder...


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein Michi und Tkey.
> Bin mal gespannt ob da jemand drauf kommt.
> Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert sowas.


Lachmöwe oder Eisvogel


----------



## Hecht100+

Ein Fuchs


----------



## Waller Michel

Katze ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alles falsch Freunde!


----------



## Tikey0815

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Katze ?


Feldmaus


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es war eine Ringelnaddel.....


.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es war eine Ringelnaddel.....
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346960
> Anhang anzeigen 346961


WOW das ist ja geil !
Da hätte ich auch geguckt 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das Vieh hat sich die Rotfeder geschnappt und ist damit losgeringelt.
Ich konnte sie im Gebüsch noch eine ganze Weile sehen wie sie darauf rumgegnatscht hat und es hat wohl ne halbe Stunde gedauet bis sie die endlich weg hatte......


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dann ist noch etwas Ungewöhnliches passiert.
> Ich hatte neben mir auf dem Boden im Gras eine Rotfeder als Köderfisch gelagert.
> Nach einer Weile raschelte es und jemand stahl mir die Rotfeder!
> 
> *Wer errät welches Tier das war, welches sich bis auf 50cm an mich heran gepirscht hat???*
> 
> Ich hab in flagranti Fotos zur Auflösung.


Ich hätte jetzt auf einen Marderhund getippt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt auf einen Marderhund getippt.


Marderhunde sind ja tatsächlich über Tschechien eingewandert hab ich gelesen. ....
Aber der Ringelnatter gönne ich den Fisch ! 

LG


----------



## Andal

Solchen Besuchern, egal wem, gönne ich so eine Beute immer, denn sie leben dort.

Am Froschsee, bei Ruhpolding, gab es auch einen Kater, der erschien so gut eine halbe Stunde, nach dem man sich selber gesetzt hat. Enorm diskret und immer knapp außerhalb der Berührdistanz. Er saß ab und wartete, bis das erste Rotfederchen und derer gab es Massen, gebissen und gelandet war. Die wollte er, die bekam er und mit der zog er ebenso diskret ab. Ein liebenswertes Tier. Ganz schwarz und absolut nicht bettelnd, oder lästig. Einfach nur da und wollte seinen Teil.


----------



## Finke20

@MS aus G , @Wuemmehunter , @geomas da habt ihr ja wieder schön zugeschlagen und für euch ein dickes Petri und natürlich auch an alle anderen nicht nicht namentlich genant wurden.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca , tolle Beobachtung! 
@Andal Angelkumpel und ich wurden früher immer an unserem Spreeswim von einem deutlich fordernden Reiher belagert. Das gewitzte Tier konnte erkennen, wenn man Ansxhlug und hopste dann leicht irre heran- so spielte er uns gelegentlich gegen ein anderes Anglerteam, eine freundliche Prekariatsfamilie, am anderen Spreeufer aus: Der Reiher sass immer bei denen, wo es gut mit den Plötzen lief.
Wir haben ihm immer gerne die eine oder andere Plötze hingeworfen, die er dann mir nichts, dir nichts hinuntergobbelte. Das war auch eine Gaudi für die anderen Erholungssuchenden und Japapanischen Tourifamilien- Aber ein Vogel der Angler dressieren kann, hat schon Starqualität.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca , tolle Beobachtung!
> @Andal Angelkumpel und ich wurden früher immer an unserem Spreeswim von einem deutlich fordernden Reiher belagert. Das gewitzte Tier konnte erkennen, wenn man Ansxhlug und hopste dann leicht irre heran- so spielte er uns gelegentlich gegen ein anderes Anglerteam, eine freundliche Prekariatsfamilie, am anderen Spreeufer aus: Der Reiher sass immer bei denen, wo es gut mit den Plötzen lief.
> Wir haben ihm immer gerne die eine oder andere Plötze hingeworfen, die er dann mir nichts, dir nichts hinuntergobbelte. Das war auch eine Gaudi für die anderen Erholungssuchenden und Japapanischen Tourifamilien- Aber ein Vogel der Angler adressieren kann, hat schon Starqualität.


Als ich das letzte mal (sonst ereignis- und somit berichtslos) am Wasser war raschelte es nachts ganz in der Nähe und das Rascheln liess eher auf Waschbär- denn auf Mausgröße schließen (Nordhessen ist Europas Waschbärmetropole, die Ganoven haben es gar zum inoffiziellen Wappentier Kassels geschafft), im Rotschein der Lampe kam ein junger Fuchs zum Vorschein, maximal 2 m von mir entfernt und ebenso vom Donner gerührt wie ich, bevor ich das Fotophon ziehen konnte ging er aber stiften


----------



## Andal

Es hat einfach was, wenn die Natur über einen stolpert.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Vieh hat sich die Rotfeder geschnappt und ist damit losgeringelt.
> Ich konnte sie im Gebüsch noch eine ganze Weile sehen wie sie darauf rumgegnatscht hat und es hat wohl ne halbe Stunde gedauet bis sie die endlich weg hatte......



Also ich vertrage ja viel, aber es gibt Grenzen. Da hätte denke ich nie wieder gesessen. Hatte mal ein Erlebnis in der Art. Ein Kumpel und ich angeln, in Ufernähe bekomme ich einen Hänger. Ausgezogen, rein, gelöst, umgedreht in Richtung Ufer. Plötzlich meint mein Kumpel ich solle mich doch ruhig umdrehen. Gemacht und sehe 2-3 Meter hinter, bzw vor mir eine Schlange mit aufgerichteten Kopf auf dem Wasser. Furchtbar, aber erzähle heute noch immer wieder meiner Family von meiner heldenhaften Begegnung.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also ich vertrage ja viel, aber es gibt Grenzen. Da hätte denke ich nie wieder gesessen. Hatte mal ein Erlebnis in der Art. Ein Kumpel und ich angeln, in Ufernähe bekomme ich einen Hänger. Ausgezogen, rein, gelöst, umgedreht in Richtung Ufer. Plötzlich meint mein Kumpel ich solle mich doch ruhig umdrehen. Gemacht und sehe 2-3 Meter hinter, bzw vor mir eine Schlange mit aufgerichteten Kopf auf dem Wasser. Furchtbar, aber erzähle heute noch immer wieder meiner Family von meiner heldenhaften Begegnung.


Ein Kumpel stand nachts am Wasser plötzlich vor einem verdutzten Wildschwein und hat das Hasenpanier Richtung Wasser gewählt XD
Hätte ich mehr Angst als vor einer Schlange


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also ich vertrage ja viel, aber es gibt Grenzen. Da hätte denke ich nie wieder gesessen.



Aber die geschmeidigen kleinen Schlänglerinnen sind doch nicht nur possierlich, sondern auch Künderinnen der schönen Jahreszeit und Botinnen des Glücks. Schon die Alten wussten dies!

 Ich freue mich immer sie am Wasser zu treffen. Ich finde auch immer todesmutig, wie sie in schnurgerader Linie ein Flüsschen oder Weiher überqueren, ich frage mich dann, wie sie mit ihren kurzsichtigen Stossjägeraugen das entfernte Reiseziel im Auge behalten, und warum überhaupt? 
Für mich sind Schlengen und Eidechsen als wechselwarme Sonnentierchen absolut gute Omen, und machen jeden Schneidertag zu einem Erlebnis, ich beneide @Professor Tinca fast um das tolle Erlebnis.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also ich vertrage ja viel, aber es gibt Grenzen. Da hätte denke ich nie wieder gesessen. Hatte mal ein Erlebnis in der Art. Ein Kumpel und ich angeln, in Ufernähe bekomme ich einen Hänger. Ausgezogen, rein, gelöst, umgedreht in Richtung Ufer. Plötzlich meint mein Kumpel ich solle mich doch ruhig umdrehen. Gemacht und sehe 2-3 Meter hinter, bzw vor mir eine Schlange mit aufgerichteten Kopf auf dem Wasser. Furchtbar, aber erzähle heute noch immer wieder meiner Family von meiner heldenhaften Begegnung.


Kann ich mehr als gut nachvollziehen. Schlangen sind das allerletzte, auf das ich treffen mag.


----------



## rustaweli

Sodele, erst einmal wieder ein "Hallo" in die Runde und ein Klopfen auf den Stammtisch, sowie herzliche Petris allen Fängern der letzten Zeit. Für mich gab es weder Angelerlebnisse noch viel Lesezeit. Daheim ist momentan nicht viel Handyzeit und im Geschäft stand ein Abteilungswechsel zwecks Kollegen einlernen an. Da gibt es aber mehr zu tun wie sonst. Nun bin ich aber wieder zurück und hab wieder mehr Lesezeit. Natürlich gleich genutzt um alles aufzuarbeiten. Klasse @geomas das es Dich immer mehr(und erfolgreich) zu den Dickköpfen zieht! @Kochtopf baut mittlerweile zuckersüße Posen und der Ükel zieht an Tempo weiter durch.
Mal sehen wann ich wieder ein Fenster finde. Vielleicht am WE nach verkürzter Nachtschicht. Schön Euch alle wieder so wohl behalten zu lesen!
Grüße aus dem Süden!


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, erst einmal wieder ein "Hallo" in die Runde und ein Klopfen auf den Stammtisch, sowie herzliche Petris allen Fängern der letzten Zeit. Für mich gab es weder Angelerlebnisse noch viel Lesezeit. Daheim ist momentan nicht viel Handyzeit und im Geschäft stand ein Abteilungswechsel zwecks Kollegen einlernen an. Da gibt es aber mehr zu tun wie sonst. Nun bin ich aber wieder zurück und hab wieder mehr Lesezeit. Natürlich gleich genutzt um alles aufzuarbeiten. Klasse @geomas das es Dich immer mehr(und erfolgreich) zu den Dickköpfen zieht! @Kochtopf baut mittlerweile zuckersüße Posen und der Ükel zieht an Tempo weiter durch.
> Mal sehen wann ich wieder ein Fenster finde. Vielleicht am WE nach verkürzter Nachtschicht. Schön Euch alle wieder so wohl behalten zu lesen!
> Grüße aus dem Süden!



Schön dich mal wieder hier zu lesen! 
Wirst bestimmt auch bald wieder mal ans Wasser kommen! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel stand nachts am Wasser plötzlich vor einem verdutzten Wildschwein und hat das Hasenpanier Richtung Wasser gewählt XD
> Hätte ich mehr Angst als vor einer Schlange



Da wäre ich auch die ganze Nacht drinnen geblieben   

Mein Onkel, eigentlich ein gestandener Mann, erzählte mir auch mal von einer Begegnung. Alleine Nachtangeln, Schlafsack und immer leises Rascheln. Bestimmt zu viele Krimis geschaut und er versteckte sich starr und atemlos eine gefühlte Ewigkeit im Schlafsack, bis irgendwann das Rascheln intensiver würde, näher kam und... ein Igel zum Vorschein kam. Herrlich!


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - hoffentlich schaffst Du es mal wieder ans Wasser, ich drück Dir die Daumen. 
Dein Filius hat sicher auch schon wieder Lust aufs Pietschen, oder?

@nostradamus  - Petri zu dem schönen Karpfen und der noch schöneren Schleie (und den Plötz)! 

@Wuemmehunter - mit den Brassen läufts dieses Jahr ja bombig bei Dir. Fettes Petri zu den Güstern und dem Brachsen.

@Waller Michel - haha, da kam dann ja keine Langeweile bei Dir am See auf! Petri zu Deinen Fängen (der erste Fisch scheint mir ne Rotfeder zu sein - Maulstellung).

@Professor Tinca - Petri zu den Rotfedern und Plötz! Bin schon gespannt, wie es dieses Jahr mit den Tincas läuft. 
Tolles Naturerlebnis mit der hungrigen Ringelnatter. Ich mag diese Tierchen.


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas Ja, hat er. Muß nur schauen wie wir dies gemeinsam hinbekommen. Das letzte Mal war es schon ein Drama mit meiner Tochter und zur Zeit ist sie noch anhänglicher. Wird schwer sie zurück zu lassen.

Jetzt mal was Technisches. Mein Grundelproblem ist ja bekannt. Somit würde ich gern einmal wieder kleine Boilies versuchen. Da mein Lieblingsplatz aber arg sandig ist und alles schnell einsinkt, bin ich auf den Link gestossen. Jemand schon einmal mit der Peacock Waggler Methode gefischt? Scheint ja sogar Trotten möglich.
Einfach etwas runterscrollen im Text bis zum Waggler. Hört sich interessant an, auch auf eine Pin bezogen.









						Angelmethoden mit Mini Boilies, als Köder ein Volltreffer
					

Karpfen sind ganz wild auf Boilies, doch durch verschiedene Angelmethoden mit Mini Boilies lassen sich auch andere Fische fangen Angelmethoden mit Mini Boilies




					www.angelstunde.de


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein Danke für die netten Worte.

Ja, Ihr habt vollkommen Recht, irgendwie hab ich mich mit dem Döbel-Virus infiziert. Vernachlässige dies und jenes, Hauptsache raus in die Natur und Pietschen.

Am Sonntag hatte ich ja kurz vor der Dämmerung noch hochinteressant anmutende Stellen an Flüsschen y ausgemacht. Die waren heute mein Ziel.
Die Swims vom Sonntag ließ ich rechts liegen, zielstrebig ab zur ersten neuen Döbel-verdächtigen Stelle.

Da gab es auf die Wunderwaffe „Flocke” auch recht schnell den ersten Zielfisch. Geschätzt knapp unter 30cm. 







Nächster Swim: es war schön in der Natur, aber etliche „heiß” aussehenden Stellen brachten keinen Fisch.

Evtl. gehts mit der zeitlichen Abfolge jetzt etwas durcheinander, es passierte einiges und ich habe keine Notizen angefertigt.





Das Flüsschen änderte öfters den Charakter. Angesichts der Krautfahnen oder -felder war ich zunächst ratlos.
Dann sah ich hier und dort mal ne Flanke im Wasser aufblitzen. Also einen Versuch ist es wert.

Mit der längeren Rute (10ft) konnte ich die Flocke halbwegs zielsicher zwischen oder hinter das Kraut werfen.
Es gab ungefähr an dieser Stelle richtig viel Fisch. Etwas weiter flußaufwärts nen knappvierziger, dann einen 42er. Dem folgten tatsächlich 3 weitere 42er Chubs, 3 der 4 an der gleichen Stelle (mit einer größeren Pause dazwischen). 2 Mittdreißiger kamen hinzu. 





Die superkurze River Ambush schlägt sich gut, die Spitze ist bei nahezu allen Bedingungen super sichtbar - viel besser als bei den meisten (teuren) Feederruten. Beide Modelle (5.5 und 7ft) möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
An dieser Stelle gab es Nr. 3 der 42er. Bin nach etwas Probieren wieder zurück zum besten Swim.





Tatsächlich gab es zwischen dem hintersten Krautstreifen und dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer sofort einen knackigen Biß - der vierte 42er erlag dem Sandwich-Toast. 
Kurz darauf noch ne Steigerung: mit dem typischen Ausfedern nach kurzem Gerüttel signalisierte der größte Döbel, den ich in diesem Flüsschen bislang fangen konnte, seinen Einstieg an der kurzen Seitenarm-Montage.
Seltsamerweise hatte ich (den ganzen Angeltag lang) mit dem Kraut kaum Probleme bei Drill oder Landung. 





Gut in Form, der Bursche von 49cm Länge. Mein zweitlängster Döbel bislang. 
Danach - hätte ja sein können, daß es noch verrückter wird - kam dann nur noch ein Chub-Jüngling an Land.

Die größeren Döbel hatten (wie ich es von Brassen kenne) eine Art Laichausschlag auf dem Haupt.
Die Natur meinte es gut: Eisvögel pfeilten an mir vorbei, Schwalben begeisterten mit ihren rasanten Manövern, hoch oben hielt ein Rotmilan Ausschau nach dem Abendbrot und Bachstelzen wippten fröhlich in der Sonne.


Ein wirklich verrückter Angeltag, jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen, daß ich abstumpfe und alle anderen Angelunternehmungen nicht mehr so richtig genießen kann.


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Hallo Georg ,Danke für die Info !
Du hast selbstverständlich Recht !
Es ist eine Rotfeder auch die Stellung der Bauchflosse zur Rückenflosse identifiziert den Fisch einwandfrei als Rotfeder! 
War mir im Getümmel der Fische gar nicht aufgefallen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Danke für die netten Worte.
> 
> Ja, Ihr habt vollkommen Recht, irgendwie hab ich mich mit dem Döbel-Virus infiziert. Vernachlässige dies und jenes, Hauptsache raus in die Natur und Pietschen.
> 
> Am Sonntag hatte ich ja kurz vor der Dämmerung noch hochinteressant anmutende Stellen an Flüsschen y ausgemacht. Die waren heute mein Ziel.
> Die Swims vom Sonntag ließ ich rechts liegen, zielstrebig ab zur ersten neuen Döbel-verdächtigen Stelle.
> 
> Da gab es auf die Wunderwaffe „Flocke” auch recht schnell den ersten Zielfisch. Geschätzt knapp unter 30cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nächster Swim: es war schön in der Natur, aber etliche „heiß” aussehenden Stellen brachten keinen Fisch.
> 
> Evtl. gehts mit der zeitlichen Abfolge jetzt etwas durcheinander, es passierte einiges und ich habe keine Notizen angefertigt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Flüsschen änderte öfters den Charakter. Angesichts der Krautfahnen oder -felder war ich zunächst ratlos.
> Dann sah ich hier und dort mal ne Flanke im Wasser aufblitzen. Also einen Versuch ist es wert.
> 
> Mit der längeren Rute (10ft) konnte ich die Flocke halbwegs zielsicher zwischen oder hinter das Kraut werfen.
> Es gab ungefähr an dieser Stelle richtig viel Fisch. Etwas weiter flußaufwärts nen knappvierziger, dann einen 42er. Dem folgten tatsächlich 3 weitere 42er Chubs, 3 der 4 an der gleichen Stelle (mit einer größeren Pause dazwischen). 2 Mittdreißiger kamen hinzu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die superkurze River Ambush schlägt sich gut, die Spitze ist bei nahezu allen Bedingungen super sichtbar - viel besser als bei den meisten (teuren) Feederruten. Beide Modelle (5.5 und 7ft) möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
> An dieser Stelle gab es Nr. 3 der 42er. Bin nach etwas Probieren wieder zurück zum besten Swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich gab es zwischen dem hintersten Krautstreifen und dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer sofort einen knackigen Biß - der vierte 42er erlag dem Sandwich-Toast.
> Kurz darauf noch ne Steigerung: mit dem typischen Ausfedern nach kurzem Gerüttel signalisierte der größte Döbel, den ich in diesem Flüsschen bislang fangen konnte, seinen Einstieg an der kurzen Seitenarm-Montage.
> Seltsamerweise hatte ich (den ganzen Angeltag lang) mit dem Kraut kaum Probleme bei Drill oder Landung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gut in Form, der Bursche von 49cm Länge. Mein zweitlängster Döbel bislang.
> Danach - hätte ja sein können, daß es noch verrückter wird - kam dann nur noch ein Chub-Jüngling an Land.
> 
> Die größeren Döbel hatten (wie ich es von Brassen kenne) eine Art Laichausschlag auf dem Haupt.
> Die Natur meinte es gut: Eisvögel pfeilten an mir vorbei, Schwalben begeisterten mit ihren rasanten Manövern, hoch oben hielt ein Rotmilan Ausschau nach dem Abendbrot und Bachstelzen wippten fröhlich in der Sonne.
> 
> 
> Ein wirklich verrückter Angeltag, jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen, daß ich abstumpfe und alle anderen Angelunternehmungen nicht mehr so richtig genießen kann.


Toller Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos! 
Und ein ganz toller Döbel aus deinem Flüsschen 
Mega dickes Petri für Dich !

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Sattes Petri zur tollen Strecke und Dank für den Bericht und die herrlichen Bilder @geomas !
Aber wieso abstumpfen? Viel breiter kann man die Angelei doch gar nicht auslegen als wie mit der Kombi Rotaugen/Döbel. So unendlich viele Möglichkeiten und das zu jeder Jahreszeit.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sattes Petri zur tollen Strecke und Dank für den Bericht und die herrlichen Bilder @geomas !
> Aber wieso abstumpfen? Viel breiter kann man die Angelei doch gar nicht auslegen als wie mit der Kombi Rotaugen/Döbel. So unendlich viele Möglichkeiten und das zu jeder Jahreszeit.



Ich meinte, daß man nach einem Ausnahmetag „normale” Tage und durchschnittliche Fänge nicht mehr so richtig wertschätzen kann.
Ist vielleicht Einbildung, hoffentlich bleibt mir dies erspart. Hatte überlegt, ob ich erstmal nur Ükel stippen gehen soll für ein paar Tage, um „runterzukommen”.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ich meinte, daß man nach einem Ausnahmetag „normale” Tage und durchschnittliche Fänge nicht mehr so richtig wertschätzen kann.
> Ist vielleicht Einbildung, hoffentlich bleibt mir dies erspart. Hatte überlegt, ob ich erstmal nur Ükel stippen gehen soll für ein paar Tage, um „runterzukommen”.



Achso, erfolgsverwöhnt meint der Herr. Na dann auf ins döbelsche Specimen Hunting und weg vom Frequenzangeln!   Größe, und später dann auf die Pfunde.
Hach, die Problemchen hätte ich gerne.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @geomas ! Du hast mich endgültig angefixt, ich werde mir eine River Ambush besorgen. Einsatzmöglichkeiten gibt es hier reichlich, meine bisher kürzeste Wackelspitzenrute ist da mit 9‘ oft schon zu lang.

Petri auch an @Waller Michel , einen tollen Angelplatz hast du! Das sieht so aus, als könnte man da einen relaxten Wassertag nach dem anderen vertrödeln. Schön wenn was beißt und wenn nicht, auch nicht so wild.

Petri @Professor Tinca zur Natter und Rotfeder. Ich habe leider eine auf dem Gewissen. Im letzten Sommer fuhr ich abends in der Dämmerung mit dem Rad am See vorbei, als eine kleinere Ringelnatter aus dem Gebüsch kam und direkt vor meinem Vorderrad die Straße überquerte. Ich konnte nicht mehr bremsen und habe sie voll erwischt. Von mir bekäme jede Schlange jeden Fisch...

Petri auch an @nostradamus , herrlicher Fisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Danke für die netten Worte.
> 
> Ja, Ihr habt vollkommen Recht, irgendwie hab ich mich mit dem Döbel-Virus infiziert. Vernachlässige dies und jenes, Hauptsache raus in die Natur und Pietschen.
> 
> Am Sonntag hatte ich ja kurz vor der Dämmerung noch hochinteressant anmutende Stellen an Flüsschen y ausgemacht. Die waren heute mein Ziel.
> Die Swims vom Sonntag ließ ich rechts liegen, zielstrebig ab zur ersten neuen Döbel-verdächtigen Stelle.
> 
> Da gab es auf die Wunderwaffe „Flocke” auch recht schnell den ersten Zielfisch. Geschätzt knapp unter 30cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nächster Swim: es war schön in der Natur, aber etliche „heiß” aussehenden Stellen brachten keinen Fisch.
> 
> Evtl. gehts mit der zeitlichen Abfolge jetzt etwas durcheinander, es passierte einiges und ich habe keine Notizen angefertigt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Flüsschen änderte öfters den Charakter. Angesichts der Krautfahnen oder -felder war ich zunächst ratlos.
> Dann sah ich hier und dort mal ne Flanke im Wasser aufblitzen. Also einen Versuch ist es wert.
> 
> Mit der längeren Rute (10ft) konnte ich die Flocke halbwegs zielsicher zwischen oder hinter das Kraut werfen.
> Es gab ungefähr an dieser Stelle richtig viel Fisch. Etwas weiter flußaufwärts nen knappvierziger, dann einen 42er. Dem folgten tatsächlich 3 weitere 42er Chubs, 3 der 4 an der gleichen Stelle (mit einer größeren Pause dazwischen). 2 Mittdreißiger kamen hinzu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die superkurze River Ambush schlägt sich gut, die Spitze ist bei nahezu allen Bedingungen super sichtbar - viel besser als bei den meisten (teuren) Feederruten. Beide Modelle (5.5 und 7ft) möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
> An dieser Stelle gab es Nr. 3 der 42er. Bin nach etwas Probieren wieder zurück zum besten Swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich gab es zwischen dem hintersten Krautstreifen und dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer sofort einen knackigen Biß - der vierte 42er erlag dem Sandwich-Toast.
> Kurz darauf noch ne Steigerung: mit dem typischen Ausfedern nach kurzem Gerüttel signalisierte der größte Döbel, den ich in diesem Flüsschen bislang fangen konnte, seinen Einstieg an der kurzen Seitenarm-Montage.
> Seltsamerweise hatte ich (den ganzen Angeltag lang) mit dem Kraut kaum Probleme bei Drill oder Landung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gut in Form, der Bursche von 49cm Länge. Mein zweitlängster Döbel bislang.
> Danach - hätte ja sein können, daß es noch verrückter wird - kam dann nur noch ein Chub-Jüngling an Land.
> 
> Die größeren Döbel hatten (wie ich es von Brassen kenne) eine Art Laichausschlag auf dem Haupt.
> Die Natur meinte es gut: Eisvögel pfeilten an mir vorbei, Schwalben begeisterten mit ihren rasanten Manövern, hoch oben hielt ein Rotmilan Ausschau nach dem Abendbrot und Bachstelzen wippten fröhlich in der Sonne.
> 
> 
> Ein wirklich verrückter Angeltag, jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen, daß ich abstumpfe und alle anderen Angelunternehmungen nicht mehr so richtig genießen kann.





Einer der schönsten Berichte in den letzten Wochen, Georg.

Tolle Fotos und so viele tolle Fische.

Jetzt bist du ein Döbelprofi!

Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sicher......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346897


Echt pflegeleich,besonders die Haarpracht.....


----------



## phirania

MS aus G schrieb:


> Man, man, man, seid Ihr fleißig!!!
> 
> Allen Fängern natürlich ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Ich konnte leider nur 2x ans Wasser in der letzten Woche!
> 
> Beim ersten mal gab es sage und schreibe einen Biss und den noch versemmelt!!! Also mit ratloser Mine nach Hause und gegrübelt!?! Na egal passiert halt!
> 
> Dann gab es Anfang der Woche, wo ich etwas Zeit gehabt hätte, leider komische Bilder von meiner Weser!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346917
> Anhang anzeigen 346918
> Anhang anzeigen 346919
> 
> 
> Da ist mir die Lust auf Angeln leider vergangen!!! Das ging dann bis zum Feiertag so! Über das lange WE fand ich leider keine Zeit ans Wasser zu kommen! Also musste ich bis gestern Abend warten!
> 
> Diesmal ging es an die Stelle, die mir im letzten Jahr die 2 Barben beim Ükel-Treffen brachte! Tobias kennt die Stelle!
> 
> Da ich schon etwa um 20.15 Uhr am Wasser war versuchte ich es erstmal mit kleinem Haken und Köder und ein paar losen Maden!!! Noch währen der ersten Zigarette, gab es auch einen schönen Biss mit ordentlich Widerstand, doch bei der 2. Flucht löste sich leider der Haken, ausgeschlitzt!!! Könnte ein "Fettflosser", aber auch eine Barbe gewesen sein! Dann tat sich leider erstmal nix mehr, ein kleiner Biss brachte dann noch einen Gründling! Da hatte ich mir etwas mehr versprochen! So ein Augenrot, Döbel oder Hasel, nö! Dann wurde es dämmrig und die Köder und, zum Glück, auch die Haken wurden größer! An der einen der übliche Dendro/Madenmix an der anderen sollte es ein halber Tauwurm mit einer Bienenmade bringen! Etwa ein halbes Stündchen später gab es dann auch einen Biss darauf und dann begann der Tanz!!! Schon bei den ersten Fluchten merkte ich, das da was richtiges am Haken sitzt! Mal gut das ich mich für den 6er Haken entschieden hatte! Nach etwa 10min. ging der erste Kescherversuch, wie üblich, daneben, was meinem Gegenüber natürlich so gar nicht gefiel und er nochmal seine Kräfte mobilisierte, die nicht von schlechten Eltern waren!!! Beim 2. Versuch gelang es mir aber und mein Widersacher lag erschöpft im Kescher!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346920
> 
> 
> 78 kerngesunde, kräftige, wunderschöne cm!!! Dann sollte es auf dem gleichen Weg natürlich wieder zurück gehen! Kescherstab gebrochen, war wohl doch etwas zu viel dafür!!! Nach kurzer Erholungsphase schwamm sie majestätisch von dannen, ein toller Anblick!!! Die schwarzen Punkte sind im Übrigen etwas abgestorbenes Holz!!!
> 
> So nun stand ich da ohne Kescher! Zum Glück hatte ja Tobi an gleicher Stelle meinen mal an anderer Stelle verlorenen Kescherstab im letzten Jahr gefunden!!! Also kurzes Time-Out! Das ganze Equipment verblieb in den 10min am Wasser, was zum Glück hier bei mir noch möglich ist und der neue/alte Kescherstab wurde geholt!!!
> 
> Direkt danach gab es auch einen Aal wieder auf Tauwurm/Bienenmade! Dann tat sich 1h lang nix, es meldete sich dann mal die Dendro/Maden Rute zu  Wort, auch mit schönem Widerstand, aber bei weitem mit in dem Maße wie vorher!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346921
> 
> 
> Beim Drill dachte ich die Barbe wäre in die andere Rute geschwommen, da auch bei ihr das Glöckchen eine schöne Melodie machte! Ich legte sie dann quer zum Ufer ab! Beim lösen des Hakens erklang die Melodie nochmals, das kann doch nicht! Doch aber zum Glück nur ein Aal! So hatte ich nun 2 Fischis zu versorgen! Eine kurze Messung der Barbe ergab dann das übliche Maß von 60cm! Naja über den Aal reden wir nicht!
> 
> Das geschah so gegen kurz nach 23.00 Uhr, abermals gab es 1h lang nix zu vermelden! Dann so gegen kurz nach 12, im Gedanken schon fast zu Hause, gab es in kurzer Abfolge, 4-5 schöne Bisse wovon allerdings kein Fischi hängen blieb!
> 
> Bis auf den zerbrochenen Kescherstab natürlich ein toller Angelabend!!!
> 
> Euch auch weiterhin gute Fänge!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Dickes Petri dir.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @MS aus G: Petri Mario, das sind doch mal wieder schöne Weserbarben. Einfach wunderschöne Fische.
> @geomas: Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri, lieber Georg. Das läuft zur Zeit döbelmäßig ja richtig rund bei Dir. Mich beschleicht so langsam der Verdacht, dass Du auf den Döbelthron willst.
> 
> Ich musste heute längere Zeit auf dem Güsterhocker Platz nehmen. Nach diversen kleinen Güstern habe ich mein madiges Köderangebot leich verändert. Statt eines Casters kam eine pinkfarbene  Gummimade mit auf den Haken. Und Siege da: Britta Brassen kam und wollte das Teil haben...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346927


Petri.
Schau an Brassen stehen also auch auf Rosa.


----------



## phirania

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> War gestern auch eine Stunde unterwegs und konnte die beiden fangen. Dazu kamen noch 2 grosse rotaugen.
> Man sieht es nicht auf dem Bild, aber der Karpfen und die Schleie waren mega fett!
> Mario


Dickes Petri.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow Männer Ihr habt ja wieder zugeschlagen  wünsche euch ein ganz dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen !
> Im Moment kommen tolle Fangmeldungen und wirklich schöne Berichte
> Ich hatte heute nicht ganz so viel Glück. ...
> Habe mit einer Rute Maden gebadet und mit der anderen abwechselnt Tauwurm und Mais ,wieder dort an meinem See nähe Braunschweig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346952
> 
> Auf Maden bissen wie verrückt kleinere Rotaugen ,auf die ich es aber eigentlich nicht speziell abgesehen hatte !
> Sehr verwundert hatte es mich trotzdem, da zwei andere Angler wie ich gekommen bin behauptet hatten.....es wäre unmöglich Köfis zu fangen im Moment
> Anhang anzeigen 346953
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346954
> 
> Ganz schnell hatte ich unzählige Augenrot in dieser Größe!
> Nur auf der anderen Rute ist nicht viel passiert. .......dann wieder gewechselt auf Mais !
> Die Pose taucht ganz zart ab und auf ..ich warte ! Nach wirklich länger Zeit, bleibt die Pose unten
> Anschlag ; sitzt ; run !
> Die Rolle pfeift, richtig schöner Drill ! Langsam kommt der Fisch näher und wird müde ! Ich kann Ihn sehen;  richtig schöner Karpfen
> Was soll ich sagen, 50 cm vor dem Kescher steigt mir der Bursche aus .......
> 
> Das gibt auf jeden Fall noch eine zweite Runde!  Sooooo nicht
> 
> LG Michael


Auch hier ein dickes Petri...
Genauso nicht aufgeben,man sieht sich immer zweimal.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch Bilder vom See....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346956
> Anhang anzeigen 346957


Sehr schönes Gewässer.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es war eine Ringelnaddel.....
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346960
> Anhang anzeigen 346961


Ja sind schon schöne Tiere und Kohldampf haben die auch auf Fisch.
Die können ordendlich was verputzen.


----------



## rustaweli

Wer mal ab und an Lust auf die Pin Klassiker hat, hier schön gebündelt.









						Centrepin fishing.
					

Auf YouTube findest du großartige Videos und erstklassige Musik. Außerdem kannst du eigene Inhalte hochladen und mit Freunden oder mit der ganzen Welt teilen.




					www.youtube.com
				




Sowie hier DIE volle(!) Episode


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Danke für die netten Worte.
> 
> Ja, Ihr habt vollkommen Recht, irgendwie hab ich mich mit dem Döbel-Virus infiziert. Vernachlässige dies und jenes, Hauptsache raus in die Natur und Pietschen.
> 
> Am Sonntag hatte ich ja kurz vor der Dämmerung noch hochinteressant anmutende Stellen an Flüsschen y ausgemacht. Die waren heute mein Ziel.
> Die Swims vom Sonntag ließ ich rechts liegen, zielstrebig ab zur ersten neuen Döbel-verdächtigen Stelle.
> 
> Da gab es auf die Wunderwaffe „Flocke” auch recht schnell den ersten Zielfisch. Geschätzt knapp unter 30cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nächster Swim: es war schön in der Natur, aber etliche „heiß” aussehenden Stellen brachten keinen Fisch.
> 
> Evtl. gehts mit der zeitlichen Abfolge jetzt etwas durcheinander, es passierte einiges und ich habe keine Notizen angefertigt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Flüsschen änderte öfters den Charakter. Angesichts der Krautfahnen oder -felder war ich zunächst ratlos.
> Dann sah ich hier und dort mal ne Flanke im Wasser aufblitzen. Also einen Versuch ist es wert.
> 
> Mit der längeren Rute (10ft) konnte ich die Flocke halbwegs zielsicher zwischen oder hinter das Kraut werfen.
> Es gab ungefähr an dieser Stelle richtig viel Fisch. Etwas weiter flußaufwärts nen knappvierziger, dann einen 42er. Dem folgten tatsächlich 3 weitere 42er Chubs, 3 der 4 an der gleichen Stelle (mit einer größeren Pause dazwischen). 2 Mittdreißiger kamen hinzu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die superkurze River Ambush schlägt sich gut, die Spitze ist bei nahezu allen Bedingungen super sichtbar - viel besser als bei den meisten (teuren) Feederruten. Beide Modelle (5.5 und 7ft) möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
> An dieser Stelle gab es Nr. 3 der 42er. Bin nach etwas Probieren wieder zurück zum besten Swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich gab es zwischen dem hintersten Krautstreifen und dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer sofort einen knackigen Biß - der vierte 42er erlag dem Sandwich-Toast.
> Kurz darauf noch ne Steigerung: mit dem typischen Ausfedern nach kurzem Gerüttel signalisierte der größte Döbel, den ich in diesem Flüsschen bislang fangen konnte, seinen Einstieg an der kurzen Seitenarm-Montage.
> Seltsamerweise hatte ich (den ganzen Angeltag lang) mit dem Kraut kaum Probleme bei Drill oder Landung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gut in Form, der Bursche von 49cm Länge. Mein zweitlängster Döbel bislang.
> Danach - hätte ja sein können, daß es noch verrückter wird - kam dann nur noch ein Chub-Jüngling an Land.
> 
> Die größeren Döbel hatten (wie ich es von Brassen kenne) eine Art Laichausschlag auf dem Haupt.
> Die Natur meinte es gut: Eisvögel pfeilten an mir vorbei, Schwalben begeisterten mit ihren rasanten Manövern, hoch oben hielt ein Rotmilan Ausschau nach dem Abendbrot und Bachstelzen wippten fröhlich in der Sonne.
> 
> 
> Ein wirklich verrückter Angeltag, jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen, daß ich abstumpfe und alle anderen Angelunternehmungen nicht mehr so richtig genießen kann.


Dickes Petri.
War ja dann doch noch ein schöner Angeltag.


----------



## Papamopps

Das war ein komischer Tag gestern.
Zuerst Fleisch und Forellen geräuchert und die Nachbar mit dem Rauchgestank genervt.

Dann wollte ich eine Stelle am Rhein testen, wo ich meinen Giebel letztes Jahr hatte... aber da waren so komische Strömungsverhältnisse...also ab an meine sonstige Stelle.

Spitze an der Mole frei, juhu.

Und dann ging NIX. Gar NIX.
Ok 2 Grundeln... aber wo ich zuletzt 13Weißfische hatte...lief gestern nix.

Also fürs Aalangeln vorbereitet. Ubd auch an einer der Feederruten nen Tauwurm.
Und natürlich gezuppel der Grundeln... bis plötzlich die Rute krumm blieb. Kein zucken, nix, einfach krumm.

Also eingekurbelt und siehe da... ein Zander





Ob auf Tauwurm oder auf eine Grundel keine Ahnung.

Also weitergeangelt... und wieder ein heftiger Einschlag. Beim Einkurbel die Kopfstöße noch gespürt, plötzlich Stillstand.

Und dann hauts die Schbur durch.
Ob sich ein Wels in die Steine gelegt hat keine Ahnung.

So ein Mist!!!

Danach gab es noch einen Aal.
Und zwei Wollhandkrabben

Alles in allem ein sehr verkorkster Tag.


----------



## Ukel

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, besonders aber auch an @geomas für den schönen Bericht und tollen Bilder, habe dadurch nun verstärkt Lust auf die wilden Strecken meines heimischen Flusses bekommen, wo noch ein paar Döbel unentdeckt herumschwimmen. Mal schauen, ob die nächsten Tage Gelegenheit bieten, mit Futterkorb oder Bolorute loszuziehen, neben Flocke könnte vielleicht auch schon die Kirsche am Haken eine Verlockung für die Gesellen sein.


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir wieder ein herzliches Petri @all. Man kommt beim mitlesen wirklich nicht mehr mit 
Bei mir war ursprünglich der Samstag für einen Ansitz am Altwasser geplant aber da kommt mir jetzt die Arbeit im Weinberg dazwischen. Werde es wahrscheinlich morgen Nachmittag versuchen, mal gucken ob das Wetter mitspielt. 
Wird dann aber wahrscheinlich mein letzter Ansitz für die nächsten 4-6 Wochen sein, meine Frau hat ne OP und dann hab ich die Kinder voll an der Backe Elternzeit sei dank muss ich wenigstens keinen Urlaub opfern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Racklinger schrieb:


> Auch von mir wieder ein herzliches Petri @all. Man kommt beim mitlesen wirklich nicht mehr mit
> Bei mir war ursprünglich der Samstag für einen Ansitz am Altwasser geplant aber da kommt mir jetzt die Arbeit im Weinberg dazwischen. Werde es wahrscheinlich morgen Nachmittag versuchen, mal gucken ob das Wetter mitspielt.
> Wird dann aber wahrscheinlich mein letzter Ansitz für die nächsten 4-6 Wochen sein, meine Frau hat ne OP und dann hab ich die Kinder voll an der Backe Elternzeit sei dank muss ich wenigstens keinen Urlaub opfern.


Dann alles gute für deine Frau bei der OP !
Wird schon irgendwann klappen das Du ans Wasser kommst ,der Sommer kommt ja erst! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Papamopps: Petri zum Zander! Von einem verkorksten Tag würde ich da nicht sprechen. Natürlich läuft nicht immer alles wie geplant, aber so ein Zander ist ja auch mal ne schöne Überraschung. Und mit dem Aal hattest Du ja auch einen Deiner Zielfische, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.

Ich habe auch noch mal meinen gestrigen, sehr gelungenen Angeltag am kleinen Wiesenflüsschen in der Osteniederung Revue passieren lassen. Es gab reichlich Fisch, insgesamt vier Arten. Nicht gerade eine Schönheit, sondern vom harten Leben in einem exzellenten Raubfischgewässer gezeichnet, war eine Güster, die sich trotz ihrer zahlreichen Blessuren ganz gut an der Feederrute verkauft hat. Sehr gefreut habe ich mich auch über drei größere Brassen zwischen 45 und 50 Zentimeter. Und ebenso gefreut habe ich mich über unseren Wappenfisch, von dem mir gleich drei an den Haken gingen. Ja, und dann waren da noch einige Augenrot, die ich bei wunderschönem Frühsommerwetter fangen konnte.

Und auch das Rahmenprogramm war mal wieder richtig klasse: Das Erste was ich nach meiner Ankunft am Angelplatz bewundern konnte, war das Seeadlerpaar, dass ich hier schon häufiger beobachten konnte und die offenkundig ihren Nachwuchs bei den ersten größeren Flugübungen begleitet hat. Es sind einfach majestätische Vögel. Eine Bachstelze hat sich mehrfach in der Nähe niedergelassen und gegen Abend kam ein Trupp Großer Brachvögel vorbeigeflogen und hat ein Flötenkonzert gegeben.

Und bei den Nutrias sind die Fetzen geflogen! Offenkundig war man sich nicht so richtig einig, so dass es vor dem Eingang zum Bau zu lautstarken und auch handgreiflichen Auseinandersetzungen gekommen ist. Ferdinand wollte einschreiten, aber ich konnte ihn gerade noch davon abhalten.

Alles in allem also ein richtig gelungener Tag!


----------



## geomas

Alles Gute für Deine Familie und hoffentlich einen schönen vorerst letzten Ansitz, lieber @Racklinger !

Danke für den phantastischen Bericht aus der Osteniederung, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! Die Güster hat sicher einiges erlebt, ein echter Charakterfisch.

@Papamopps - tja, so ein großer Gewässer ist offenbar ne „Wundertüte” - man weiß nie, was drin ist und rauskommt. Petri!


----------



## Papamopps

@Wuemmehunter verkorkst in so fern, als dass ich den Zander in der Schonzeit nicht stören wollte. 

Und den zweiten großen  Fisch hab ich verangelt, da ich nicht direkt geschafft habe, ihn von den Steinen wegzubekommen. 

Ansonsten klar... hab nicht geschneidert, saß in der Sonne und hab die Zeit genossen. 

Vom abmaulen beim Abbauen am Ende im Dunkeln auf den wackeligen Steinen, red ich gar nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Papamopps: Petri zum Zander! Von einem verkorksten Tag würde ich da nicht sprechen. Natürlich läuft nicht immer alles wie geplant, aber so ein Zander ist ja auch mal ne schöne Überraschung. Und mit dem Aal hattest Du ja auch einen Deiner Zielfische, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Ich habe auch noch mal meinen gestrigen, sehr gelungenen Angeltag am kleinen Wiesenflüsschen in der Osteniederung Revue passieren lassen. Es gab reichlich Fisch, insgesamt vier Arten. Nicht gerade eine Schönheit, sondern vom harten Leben in einem exzellenten Raubfischgewässer gezeichnet, war eine Güster, die sich trotz ihrer zahlreichen Blessuren ganz gut an der Feederrute verkauft hat. Sehr gefreut habe ich mich auch über drei größere Brassen zwischen 45 und 50 Zentimeter. Und ebenso gefreut habe ich mich über unseren Wappenfisch, von dem mir gleich drei an den Haken gingen. Ja, und dann waren da noch einige Augenrot, die ich bei wunderschönem Frühsommerwetter fangen konnte.
> 
> Und auch das Rahmenprogramm war mal wieder richtig klasse: Das Erste was ich nach meiner Ankunft am Angelplatz bewundern konnte, war das Seeadlerpaar, dass ich hier schon häufiger beobachten konnte und die offenkundig ihren Nachwuchs bei den ersten größeren Flugübungen begleitet hat. Es sind einfach majestätische Vögel. Eine Bachstelze hat sich mehrfach in der Nähe niedergelassen und gegen Abend kam ein Trupp Großer Brachvögel vorbeigeflogen und hat ein Flötenkonzert gegeben.
> 
> Und bei den Nutrias sind die Fetzen geflogen! Offenkundig war man sich nicht so richtig einig, so dass es vor dem Eingang zum Bau zu lautstarken und auch handgreiflichen Auseinandersetzungen gekommen ist. Ferdinand wollte einschreiten, aber ich konnte ihn gerade noch davon abhalten.
> 
> Alles in allem also ein richtig gelungener Tag!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346991
> Anhang anzeigen 346992
> Anhang anzeigen 346993
> Anhang anzeigen 346994
> Anhang anzeigen 346995
> Anhang anzeigen 346996




Toller Bericht, Stephan!
Petri Heil!

Ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen wie Ferdinand da für Ordnung sorgen wollte.
Hunde haben einen ausgrägten Gerechtigkeitssinn.


----------



## geomas

So, heute Nachmittag gehts wieder in Richtung Flüsschen y.

Aber an ne andere Stelle, auch ne andere Rute (11ft Feeder statt 10ft Bomb) soll mit und vielleicht lasse ich die kurzen Ruten ganz zu Hause.
Etwas variieren. Aber am Köder halte ich fest. Evtl. teste ich wieder mal Flocken am Haar und lasse mir den großen Circle-Haken als Notnagel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Georg.  
Ich bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht heute abend.


----------



## Ukel

Von mir noch nachträglich ein besonderes Petri an @MS aus G für die Superbarbe, wollte ich noch nachholen, sowas sieht man ja nu nich alle Tage.
@Wuemmehunter  auch ein herzliches Petri, das kleine Wiesenflüsschen kenne ich ja nun vom Vorbeifahren, ist schon ein wirkliches Kleinod, mit Sicherheit viel gemütlicher zu handhaben als die heftig strömende Oste. Mama oder Papa Seeadler kenne ich auch inzwischen, vielleicht hab ich mal Gelegenheit, die ganze Familie kennenzulernen. Allerdings wurde auch meine Frau heute operiert (an der Schulter), so dass für solche Ausflüge in nächster Zeit wenig Spielraum sein wird.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, heute Nachmittag gehts wieder in Richtung Flüsschen y



Hahahaha, Du bist voll druff!  Geiler Stoff, oda?
Viel Erfolg und Petri zur tollen Strecke von gestern mit dem wunderbaren Bericht!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahahaha, Du bist voll druff!  Geiler Stoff, oda?
> Viel Erfolg und Petri zur tollen Strecke von gestern mit dem wunderbaren Bericht!


Danke, bin gerade an einem weiteren mir unbekannten Swim angekommen. Der erste für heute. Und ich bin wild entschlossen, jeden, wirklich jeden Fisch als Geschenk der Natur dankbar anzunehmen.
Und Ihr, also das Team KochMax oder MiniTopf, habt mich angefixed.
Drei Ausrufezeichen.


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch auf Flocke am Haar: 39cm - danke, lieber Döbel.


----------



## geomas

Gleiche Stelle, nächster Wurf - Zielfisch von 40cm. Ich dreh durch.


----------



## Kochtopf

"Guck mal Papa, du angelst. 'Kein Fisch gefangen, oooh'"

Beängstigend realitätsnah


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347018
> 
> 
> "Guck mal Papa, du angelst. 'Kein Fisch gefangen, oooh'"
> 
> Beängstigend realitätsnah


Wie geil ist das denn, find ich richtig knuffig  Da würd ich mich gerne verspotten lassen


----------



## Kochtopf

"Februar 2020
@geomas: ich habe noch nie so oft das Wort Döbel gehört wie bei @Kochtopf 

Mai 2020
@geomas: Döbeldöbeldöbel.... welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Mescalero

Heute gibt's großen Fluss. Leider nur im Vorbeifahren, ich habe aber wenigstens einen kurzen Stopp eingelegt, um ein bisschen ins Wasser zu stieren.

Was da los ist!
Winzige bronzeschillernde, durchsichtige Säuglinge in stattlichen Schwärmen, Grundeln bis zum Abwinken, Rotfedern oder -augen, marodierende Gangs halbstarker Döbel, große Rapfen (vermutlich) und einige andere Fische, die ich nicht identifizieren konnte.

Ich werde mir mal eine Main-Karte besorgen...


----------



## geomas

Eben gabs ne hübsche Güster. Ich freu mich heute über jeden Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Eben gabs ne hübsche Güster. Ich freu mich heute über jeden Fisch.


Was nach 250 Döbel ü40 beim laufenden Ansitz auch relativ leicht sein dürfte  Petri Heil mein lieber


----------



## Ukel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347018
> 
> 
> 'Kein Fisch gefangen, oooh'"
> 
> Beängstigend realitätsnah


Kein Wunder, wenn der Papa mit der 13m Kopfrute auf dem anderen Ufer angelt statt mit der kurzen River Ambush


----------



## phirania

Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs am See.


----------



## Slappy

Petri die Herren !!!!   

@geomas , so langsam ist es auch nicht mehr normal was du hier bietest.... 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347018
> 
> 
> "Guck mal Papa, du angelst. 'Kein Fisch gefangen, oooh'"
> 
> Beängstigend realitätsnah


Sehr sehr cool. 
Ich mag Kinder, zumindest ab und an. 
Am Sonntag morgen stellte sich die Frage bei uns wie der Plan für den Tag aussehen würde. Meine Gattin wollte erst meinen hören. Von mir kam als Antwort das ich nur einen Plan B hätte. Wie aus der Pistole geschossen kam von meiner Tochter darauf ein einziges Wort während sie weiter malte "angeln"! 


Gestern durfte ich endlich eine fehlerfreie Sensomax II Light Feeder abholen. 
Und heute kam GLS mit einem recht langen Paket. Drin war eine Drennan Series 7 Specialist Avon Quiver von unserem ehrenwerten Kollegen, vielen Dank dafür. 
Die Avon wird morgen auch gleich eingeweiht. Mein Auto geht für 4h in die Werkstatt. Direkt dahinter fließt die Lahn. 
Jetzt stellen sich mir folgende Fragen 
2oz oder 3oz Spitze? 
20 oder 40g Korb mit Futter oder Blei am Seitarm und loser Haken? 
Made, Tulip oder Toast? 
Ahhhhhh, ich hab doch so Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten!!!!


----------



## Andal

Angelspass & Sonnenschein

Um es kurz zu machen: Nada, Niente, Nix ... nicht ein Fisch. Eigentlich hätte ich es ja besser wissen sollen. Aber wenn der Stern aufs Wasser prasselt, geht bei mir einfach nichts. Es war zwar heute recht nett anzusitzen, aber wenn man schon mit dem Wissen loszieht, dass man nichts fangen wird, ist das nicht so prickelnd. Aber schlecht war es auch nicht. Immerhin sind jetzt die Köder blitzsauber.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Angelspass & Sonnenschein
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen: Nada, Niente, Nix ... nicht ein Fisch. Eigentlich hätte ich es ja besser wissen sollen. Aber wenn der Stern aufs Wasser prasselt, geht bei mir einfach nichts. Es war zwar heute recht nett anzusitzen, aber wenn man schon mit dem Wissen loszieht, dass man nichts fangen wird, ist das nicht so prickelnd. Aber schlecht war es auch nicht. Immerhin sind jetzt die Köder blitzsauber.


Hauptsache mal wieder am Wasser sein, für mich als Stamm Franzose das wichtigste


----------



## Finke20

@geomas, das ist ja langsam unheimlich mit dir , Petri zu dieser Döbelstrecke. Ich muss unbedingt wieder mal ans Wasser .
@Papamopps, Petri zum Zander.
@Wuemmehunter, ist auch wieder ans Wasser gekommen, Petri zu den Fängen.  Die Bachstelze sieht ja ein wenig zerzaust aus , hatte bestimmt einen stürmischen Tag gehabt.
Und natürlich auch allen anderen ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Andal

Alles halb so wild. Am 16.06. ist die FJSZ endgültig vorbei und dann "regieren" über den Sommer wieder die Rapfen, Zander und diesmal hoffentlich auch die Barsche. Da ist dann alles deutlich einfacher, alle Köder wieder offen...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn, find ich richtig knuffig  Da würd ich mich gerne verspotten lassen


Das war kein verspotten, das war eine Simulation ^^


----------



## Jason

Ich wünsche allen Fängern der letzten Zeit ein herzliches Petri heil. Interessante, aber auch amüsante Berichte mit tollen Bildern habt ihr wieder hier reingepfeffert. @geomas ist dem Döbelwahn verfallen und bei seinem grandiosen
Berichten bekomm ich richtig Lust mal wieder ans Wasser zu schlendern. Aber ich habe zur Zeit ne Menge um die Ohren. Um den Alltag zu entfliehen, werde ich an Pfingsten meine Alipin mit der Splitcane vereinen und ans Flüsschen marschieren. Wetter soll auch gut werden, auf was soll ich warten?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, @Slappy , zur edlen Drennan! 
Ich würde mit der härteren Spitze starten, falls Du nicht gerade in einem Bereich mit ruhendem Wasser angelst. Viel Erfolg!

@Andal  - na, Du wirst schon noch richtig abräumen. Am Wasser zu sitzen ist schon mal besser als das Büro zu hüten oder fernzusehen.
Danke übrigens für den Tipp in Sachen (psst!) Spinne, die Rute kam heute und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

@Jason - Du wirst die Zeit am Flüsschen sicher genießen können nach all der Plackerei! Viel Erfolg!

@phirania - sieht gut aus bei Dir am See!


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte, ja, ich bin „addicted to chub”. *
Deutlich später als gestern ging es los, Ziel war wieder Flüsschen y, ich wollte dort weitermachen, wo ich gestern umkehrte.
Also die „heiße Stelle” wurde heute ignoriert und bis zum ersten interessant anmutenden Swim marschiert. Entgegen ersten Planungen hatte ich doch ne kurze Rute mit, heute wars die 7ft-Variante der River Ambush. Als lange Rute diente eine 11ft-Feeder-Rute.






Der erste Swim erforderte den Einsatz einer kurzen Peitsche, an dieser war noch eine Durchlaufmontage installiert, die ich dann auch nutzte.
Paar Flocken mittels Quickstop aufs Haar „aufgespießt” und ab dafür. Es gab auch schnell Anzeichen von Interesse am Sandwichtoast. Aber erst der dritte Versuch brachte einen Fisch - einen schönen Döbel von 39cm. 
Nach dem virtuellen Siegesgeheul hier am Stammtisch gabs am gleichen Swim sofort den nächsten Zielfisch - 40cm, für mich unfaßbar.
Kleine Pause, etwas trinken, wieder raus mit der Flocke - tada! 





Ne hübsche Güster - die sind an Flüsschen y fast alle so gefärbt derzeit. Ist das so ne Art „Laich-Look”?

Bin dann weiter, über einen kleinen Graben, hab weitere gut aussehende Stellen abgeklappert. 
Aber irgendwie war jetzt der Wurm drin - es gab zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. 
Hab angefangen, mit anderen Haken zu experimentieren, ohne Erfolg.
Erst später gab es dann noch ein Döbelchen und eine kleinere Güster.

In der Dämmerung, direkt vorm Rückmarsch, hab ich noch ein Bildchen vom Gepäck gemacht:





Die Sleeves von der tacklebox mag ich sehr, sie haben ein kleines Abteil für Kleinkram und auf beiden Seiten Schlaufen und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Banksticks, Rutenhalter oder andere Ruten.
Der Rucksack war schon wieder sauschwer. Dafür ist das Keschernetz „Supa Lite”. Als Kescherstiel nehme ich an den teilweise zugewachsenen Flüsschen nicht den superstabilen Gardner Stiel, sondern einen labberigen 4m-Stiel. Die größere Reichweite ist am Flüsschen wichtiger als Stabilität.

Also dann flott losmarschiert. Dummerweise war ich mental etwas zu sportlich unterwegs und machte einen Satz über einen Graben, den ich mir vorher genauer hätte ansehen sollen.
Abgerutscht, Mist, immerhin war das Wasser, was den rechten Stiefel füllte, angenehm lauwarm. Dummerweise steckte ich fest, richtig fest. Der linke Stiefel fand keinen Grip und drohte ebenfalls einzusinken. Hmm, dumme Lage.
Am Land vor mir gab es nichts, woran ich mich hätte hochziehen  können. Hab dann einen Bankstick aus dem Sleeve gezerrt und ihn in den weichen Boden gerammt. Mit dem schweren Rucksack auf dem Rücken konnte ich mkich daran aber nicht aus dem Sumpf ziehen. Zweiter Bankstick, ja, nun ging es langsam.
Mit einem schlürfenden Geräusch konnte ich den rechten Stiefel incl. Inhalt aus der schwarzen Pampe ziehen.
Pff, noch mal gutgegangen. 





Mit links bin ich zum Glück nicht versackt, sonst hätte ich echt ein Problem gehabt.

Als Schwarzfuß hab ich dann den restlichen Weg bewältigt und bin auch so gefahren - komisches Gefühl.
Muß mal sehen, wie ich meine Lieblingsstiefel (mikt dicken Neoprenfutter) wieder sauber und trocken bekomme.


*) bitte nicht den YT-Kanal „AddictedChub” aufsuchen, sowas meine ich ausdrücklich NICHT!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte, ja, ich bin „addicted to chub”. *
> Deutlich später als gestern ging es los, Ziel war wieder Flüsschen y, ich wollte dort weitermachen, wo ich gestern umkehrte.
> Also die „heiße Stelle” wurde heute ignoriert und bis zum ersten interessant anmutenden Swim marschiert. Entgegen ersten Planungen hatte ich doch ne kurze Rute mit, heute wars die 7ft-Variante der River Ambush. Als lange Rute diente eine 11ft-Feeder-Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der erste Swim erforderte den Einsatz einer kurzen Peitsche, an dieser war noch eine Durchlaufmontage installiert, die ich dann auch nutzte.
> Paar Flocken mittels Quickstop aufs Haar „aufgespießt” und ab dafür. Es gab auch schnell Anzeichen von Interesse am Sandwichtoast. Aber erst der dritte Versuch brachte einen Fisch - einen schönen Döbel von 39cm.
> Nach dem virtuellen Siegesgeheul hier am Stammtisch gabs am gleichen Swim sofort den nächsten Zielfisch - 40cm, für mich unfaßbar.
> Kleine Pause, etwas trinken, wieder raus mit der Flocke - tada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne hübsche Güster - die sind an Flüsschen y fast alle so gefärbt derzeit. Ist das so ne Art „Laich-Look”?
> 
> Bin dann weiter, über einen kleinen Graben, hab weitere gut aussehende Stellen abgeklappert.
> Aber irgendwie war jetzt der Wurm drin - es gab zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht.
> Hab angefangen, mit anderen Haken zu experimentieren, ohne Erfolg.
> Erst später gab es dann noch ein Döbelchen und eine kleinere Güster.
> 
> In der Dämmerung, direkt vorm Rückmarsch, hab ich noch ein Bildchen vom Gepäck gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Sleeves von der tacklebox mag ich sehr, sie haben ein kleines Abteil für Kleinkram und auf beiden Seiten Schlaufen und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Banksticks, Rutenhalter oder andere Ruten.
> Der Rucksack war schon wieder sauschwer. Dafür ist das Keschernetz „Supa Lite”. Als Kescherstiel nehme ich an den teilweise zugewachsenen Flüsschen nicht den superstabilen Gardner Stiel, sondern einen labberigen 4m-Stiel. Die größere Reichweite ist am Flüsschen wichtiger als Stabilität.
> 
> Also dann flott losmarschiert. Dummerweise war ich mental etwas zu sportlich unterwegs und machte einen Satz über einen Graben, den ich mir vorher genauer hätte ansehen sollen.
> Abgerutscht, Mist, immerhin war das Wasser, was den rechten Stiefel füllte, angenehm lauwarm. Dummerweise steckte ich fest, richtig fest. Der linke Stiefel fand keinen Grip und drohte ebenfalls einzusinken. Hmm, dumme Lage.
> Am Land vor mir gab es nichts, woran ich mich hätte hochziehen  können. Hab dann einen Bankstick aus dem Sleeve gezerrt und ihn in den weichen Boden gerammt. Mit dem schweren Rucksack auf dem Rücken konnte ich mkich daran aber nicht aus dem Sumpf ziehen. Zweiter Bankstick, ja, nun ging es langsam.
> Mit einem schlürfenden Geräusch konnte ich den rechten Stiefel incl. Inhalt aus der schwarzen Pampe ziehen.
> Pff, noch mal gutgegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit links bin ich zum Glück nicht versackt, sonst hätte ich echt ein Problem gehabt.
> 
> Als Schwarzfuß hab ich dann den restlichen Weg bewältigt und bin auch so gefahren - komisches Gefühl.
> Muß mal sehen, wie ich meine Lieblingsstiefel (mikt dicken Neoprenfutter) wieder sauber und trocken bekomme.
> 
> 
> *) bitte nicht den YT-Kanal „AddictedChub” aufsuchen, sowas meine ich ausdrücklich NICHT!


Oh Georg, was für eine Misere. Ich will hoffen, das du dir keine Verletzung zugezogen hast. Deine Lieblingsstiefel
bekommst du schon wieder auf Hochglanz.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ist noch mal gutgegangen. Nur mein Ego hat ein paar Kratzer abbekommen.
Und ein Bankstick ist komplett verbogen.
Mein Großvater hätte gesagt: „Übermut tut selten gut.”.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Papamopps zu A-Z sowie an @Wuemmehunter zur 4er Strecke!
Tja @geomas , was soll ich da nun sagen, Petri oder Beileid? Schade um Stiefel, Stick und den Ausklang, aber Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Döbelpirsch. Nun ja, nicht selten fordern Flüsse und Meere ihren Tribut. Aber zum Glück alles gut gegangen und die döblischen Trolle beließen es bei einer Ermahnung ob Deiner gestrigen Aussage   Hoffe sehr das Du die Stiefel wieder hinbekommst!


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Danke für den kurzweiligen Thriller Bericht über deinen Angelausflug und Petri Heil! 
Das Gepäck sieht gut aus, finde ich. So kann man schon mal einen halben Kilometer durch das Brennesseldickicht bewältigen oder auch einen ganzen.
Banksticks verbiege ich auch ohne Not regelmäßig....die Karpfenleute haben aber richtig stabile und gute Teile am Start, habe ich gesehen. Die kosten zwar was, sind aber auf lange Sicht wahrscheinlich auch nicht teurer als die billigen Drahtdinger, die bald ersetzt werden müssen.


----------



## Andal

@geomas ... kannst du dich noch an die massiven "Bank-Poles" von Korum auf der Messe in Bremen erinnern?

In der Steigerung wäre dann ein solider Haselstecken, oder final eine Machete. Damit lassen sich dann Pfade schlagen, die unbedarfte Passanten für einen neuen Autobahnzubringer halten. Oder einfach so durch. Brennesseln sollen ja angeblich gut gegen rheumatische Beschwerden sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte, ja, ich bin „addicted to chub”. *
> Deutlich später als gestern ging es los, Ziel war wieder Flüsschen y, ich wollte dort weitermachen, wo ich gestern umkehrte.
> Also die „heiße Stelle” wurde heute ignoriert und bis zum ersten interessant anmutenden Swim marschiert. Entgegen ersten Planungen hatte ich doch ne kurze Rute mit, heute wars die 7ft-Variante der River Ambush. Als lange Rute diente eine 11ft-Feeder-Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der erste Swim erforderte den Einsatz einer kurzen Peitsche, an dieser war noch eine Durchlaufmontage installiert, die ich dann auch nutzte.
> Paar Flocken mittels Quickstop aufs Haar „aufgespießt” und ab dafür. Es gab auch schnell Anzeichen von Interesse am Sandwichtoast. Aber erst der dritte Versuch brachte einen Fisch - einen schönen Döbel von 39cm.
> Nach dem virtuellen Siegesgeheul hier am Stammtisch gabs am gleichen Swim sofort den nächsten Zielfisch - 40cm, für mich unfaßbar.
> Kleine Pause, etwas trinken, wieder raus mit der Flocke - tada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne hübsche Güster - die sind an Flüsschen y fast alle so gefärbt derzeit. Ist das so ne Art „Laich-Look”?
> 
> Bin dann weiter, über einen kleinen Graben, hab weitere gut aussehende Stellen abgeklappert.
> Aber irgendwie war jetzt der Wurm drin - es gab zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht.
> Hab angefangen, mit anderen Haken zu experimentieren, ohne Erfolg.
> Erst später gab es dann noch ein Döbelchen und eine kleinere Güster.
> 
> In der Dämmerung, direkt vorm Rückmarsch, hab ich noch ein Bildchen vom Gepäck gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Sleeves von der tacklebox mag ich sehr, sie haben ein kleines Abteil für Kleinkram und auf beiden Seiten Schlaufen und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Banksticks, Rutenhalter oder andere Ruten.
> Der Rucksack war schon wieder sauschwer. Dafür ist das Keschernetz „Supa Lite”. Als Kescherstiel nehme ich an den teilweise zugewachsenen Flüsschen nicht den superstabilen Gardner Stiel, sondern einen labberigen 4m-Stiel. Die größere Reichweite ist am Flüsschen wichtiger als Stabilität.
> 
> Also dann flott losmarschiert. Dummerweise war ich mental etwas zu sportlich unterwegs und machte einen Satz über einen Graben, den ich mir vorher genauer hätte ansehen sollen.
> Abgerutscht, Mist, immerhin war das Wasser, was den rechten Stiefel füllte, angenehm lauwarm. Dummerweise steckte ich fest, richtig fest. Der linke Stiefel fand keinen Grip und drohte ebenfalls einzusinken. Hmm, dumme Lage.
> Am Land vor mir gab es nichts, woran ich mich hätte hochziehen  können. Hab dann einen Bankstick aus dem Sleeve gezerrt und ihn in den weichen Boden gerammt. Mit dem schweren Rucksack auf dem Rücken konnte ich mkich daran aber nicht aus dem Sumpf ziehen. Zweiter Bankstick, ja, nun ging es langsam.
> Mit einem schlürfenden Geräusch konnte ich den rechten Stiefel incl. Inhalt aus der schwarzen Pampe ziehen.
> Pff, noch mal gutgegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit links bin ich zum Glück nicht versackt, sonst hätte ich echt ein Problem gehabt.
> 
> Als Schwarzfuß hab ich dann den restlichen Weg bewältigt und bin auch so gefahren - komisches Gefühl.
> Muß mal sehen, wie ich meine Lieblingsstiefel (mikt dicken Neoprenfutter) wieder sauber und trocken bekomme.
> 
> 
> *) bitte nicht den YT-Kanal „AddictedChub” aufsuchen, sowas meine ich ausdrücklich NICHT!




Toller Bericht wieder Georg.

Petri Heil zu Döbeln und Schlammbad.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war gestern auch noch kurz am Flüsschen aber das Angeln war schwierig da mein Flüsschen langsam aber sicher zukrautet. Über die warmen Monate kann man kaum sinnvoll dort angeln.

Ein paar Eindrücke davon....


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Das war ein komischer Tag gestern.
> Zuerst Fleisch und Forellen geräuchert und die Nachbar mit dem Rauchgestank genervt.
> 
> Dann wollte ich eine Stelle am Rhein testen, wo ich meinen Giebel letztes Jahr hatte... aber da waren so komische Strömungsverhältnisse...also ab an meine sonstige Stelle.
> 
> Spitze an der Mole frei, juhu.
> 
> Und dann ging NIX. Gar NIX.
> Ok 2 Grundeln... aber wo ich zuletzt 13Weißfische hatte...lief gestern nix.
> 
> Also fürs Aalangeln vorbereitet. Ubd auch an einer der Feederruten nen Tauwurm.
> Und natürlich gezuppel der Grundeln... bis plötzlich die Rute krumm blieb. Kein zucken, nix, einfach krumm.
> 
> Also eingekurbelt und siehe da... ein Zander
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346967
> 
> Ob auf Tauwurm oder auf eine Grundel keine Ahnung.
> 
> Also weitergeangelt... und wieder ein heftiger Einschlag. Beim Einkurbel die Kopfstöße noch gespürt, plötzlich Stillstand.
> 
> Und dann hauts die Schbur durch.
> Ob sich ein Wels in die Steine gelegt hat keine Ahnung.
> 
> So ein Mist!!!
> 
> Danach gab es noch einen Aal.
> Und zwei Wollhandkrabben
> 
> Alles in allem ein sehr verkorkster Tag.


Petri zum gelungenden Angeltag....


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Papamopps: Petri zum Zander! Von einem verkorksten Tag würde ich da nicht sprechen. Natürlich läuft nicht immer alles wie geplant, aber so ein Zander ist ja auch mal ne schöne Überraschung. Und mit dem Aal hattest Du ja auch einen Deiner Zielfische, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Ich habe auch noch mal meinen gestrigen, sehr gelungenen Angeltag am kleinen Wiesenflüsschen in der Osteniederung Revue passieren lassen. Es gab reichlich Fisch, insgesamt vier Arten. Nicht gerade eine Schönheit, sondern vom harten Leben in einem exzellenten Raubfischgewässer gezeichnet, war eine Güster, die sich trotz ihrer zahlreichen Blessuren ganz gut an der Feederrute verkauft hat. Sehr gefreut habe ich mich auch über drei größere Brassen zwischen 45 und 50 Zentimeter. Und ebenso gefreut habe ich mich über unseren Wappenfisch, von dem mir gleich drei an den Haken gingen. Ja, und dann waren da noch einige Augenrot, die ich bei wunderschönem Frühsommerwetter fangen konnte.
> 
> Und auch das Rahmenprogramm war mal wieder richtig klasse: Das Erste was ich nach meiner Ankunft am Angelplatz bewundern konnte, war das Seeadlerpaar, dass ich hier schon häufiger beobachten konnte und die offenkundig ihren Nachwuchs bei den ersten größeren Flugübungen begleitet hat. Es sind einfach majestätische Vögel. Eine Bachstelze hat sich mehrfach in der Nähe niedergelassen und gegen Abend kam ein Trupp Großer Brachvögel vorbeigeflogen und hat ein Flötenkonzert gegeben.
> 
> Und bei den Nutrias sind die Fetzen geflogen! Offenkundig war man sich nicht so richtig einig, so dass es vor dem Eingang zum Bau zu lautstarken und auch handgreiflichen Auseinandersetzungen gekommen ist. Ferdinand wollte einschreiten, aber ich konnte ihn gerade noch davon abhalten.
> 
> Alles in allem also ein richtig gelungener Tag!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346991
> Anhang anzeigen 346992
> Anhang anzeigen 346993
> Anhang anzeigen 346994
> Anhang anzeigen 346995
> Anhang anzeigen 346996


Dickes Petri zum wunderschönen Angeltag.
Und verweilen in der Natur.
Dein Flüßchen gefällt mir immer mehr.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch noch kurz am Flüsschen aber das Angeln war schwierig da mein Flüsschen langsam aber sicher zukrautet. Über die warmen Monate kann man kaum sinnvoll dort angeln.
> 
> Ein paar Eindrücke davon....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347047
> Anhang anzeigen 347048
> Anhang anzeigen 347049
> Anhang anzeigen 347050
> Anhang anzeigen 347051


Dickes Petri 
Schöner Fluss.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte, ja, ich bin „addicted to chub”. *
> Deutlich später als gestern ging es los, Ziel war wieder Flüsschen y, ich wollte dort weitermachen, wo ich gestern umkehrte.
> Also die „heiße Stelle” wurde heute ignoriert und bis zum ersten interessant anmutenden Swim marschiert. Entgegen ersten Planungen hatte ich doch ne kurze Rute mit, heute wars die 7ft-Variante der River Ambush. Als lange Rute diente eine 11ft-Feeder-Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der erste Swim erforderte den Einsatz einer kurzen Peitsche, an dieser war noch eine Durchlaufmontage installiert, die ich dann auch nutzte.
> Paar Flocken mittels Quickstop aufs Haar „aufgespießt” und ab dafür. Es gab auch schnell Anzeichen von Interesse am Sandwichtoast. Aber erst der dritte Versuch brachte einen Fisch - einen schönen Döbel von 39cm.
> Nach dem virtuellen Siegesgeheul hier am Stammtisch gabs am gleichen Swim sofort den nächsten Zielfisch - 40cm, für mich unfaßbar.
> Kleine Pause, etwas trinken, wieder raus mit der Flocke - tada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne hübsche Güster - die sind an Flüsschen y fast alle so gefärbt derzeit. Ist das so ne Art „Laich-Look”?
> 
> Bin dann weiter, über einen kleinen Graben, hab weitere gut aussehende Stellen abgeklappert.
> Aber irgendwie war jetzt der Wurm drin - es gab zwar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht.
> Hab angefangen, mit anderen Haken zu experimentieren, ohne Erfolg.
> Erst später gab es dann noch ein Döbelchen und eine kleinere Güster.
> 
> In der Dämmerung, direkt vorm Rückmarsch, hab ich noch ein Bildchen vom Gepäck gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Sleeves von der tacklebox mag ich sehr, sie haben ein kleines Abteil für Kleinkram und auf beiden Seiten Schlaufen und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Banksticks, Rutenhalter oder andere Ruten.
> Der Rucksack war schon wieder sauschwer. Dafür ist das Keschernetz „Supa Lite”. Als Kescherstiel nehme ich an den teilweise zugewachsenen Flüsschen nicht den superstabilen Gardner Stiel, sondern einen labberigen 4m-Stiel. Die größere Reichweite ist am Flüsschen wichtiger als Stabilität.
> 
> Also dann flott losmarschiert. Dummerweise war ich mental etwas zu sportlich unterwegs und machte einen Satz über einen Graben, den ich mir vorher genauer hätte ansehen sollen.
> Abgerutscht, Mist, immerhin war das Wasser, was den rechten Stiefel füllte, angenehm lauwarm. Dummerweise steckte ich fest, richtig fest. Der linke Stiefel fand keinen Grip und drohte ebenfalls einzusinken. Hmm, dumme Lage.
> Am Land vor mir gab es nichts, woran ich mich hätte hochziehen  können. Hab dann einen Bankstick aus dem Sleeve gezerrt und ihn in den weichen Boden gerammt. Mit dem schweren Rucksack auf dem Rücken konnte ich mkich daran aber nicht aus dem Sumpf ziehen. Zweiter Bankstick, ja, nun ging es langsam.
> Mit einem schlürfenden Geräusch konnte ich den rechten Stiefel incl. Inhalt aus der schwarzen Pampe ziehen.
> Pff, noch mal gutgegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit links bin ich zum Glück nicht versackt, sonst hätte ich echt ein Problem gehabt.
> 
> Als Schwarzfuß hab ich dann den restlichen Weg bewältigt und bin auch so gefahren - komisches Gefühl.
> Muß mal sehen, wie ich meine Lieblingsstiefel (mikt dicken Neoprenfutter) wieder sauber und trocken bekomme.
> 
> 
> *) bitte nicht den YT-Kanal „AddictedChub” aufsuchen, sowas meine ich ausdrücklich NICHT!


Dickes Perti.
Sehr schön geschriebener Bericht wie immer.
Ja so ein Fussbad ist schon belebend....


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Kommentare!

Der Bankstick wird wohl wieder durch ein ähnliches Modell ersetzt. 
Ich habe gerne ne Auswahl dünner Banksticks zusätzlich zu den stabilen, dickeren Modellen.
Insgesamt hab ich viel Glück gehabt in den letzten Jahren beim Angeln. Bin so oft auf marodesten Stegen herumgeturnt, an rutschigen Ufern langgekraxelt, daß die Nummer gestern als „Erinnerung zur Vorsicht” verbucht wird.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - Petri heil und danke für Deinen Bericht. 
Glückwunsch zur neuen Feeder-Rute! Du hast ja jetzt ein halbes Dutzend oder mehr durch in den letzten Monaten.
Mal sehen, wie gut mein Gedächtnis ist: MS-Range Ultra Dings, Shimano Aero X5 10ft, Drennan Acolyte Plus 9ft, Drennan S7 Puddle Chucker Carp Feeder 10ft, S7 Avon Quiver 11ft, Greys Specialist TXL 11ft. Hab ich welche vergessen? Die Maver Reality zähl ich nicht mit.
Irgendwann würde mich mal ein kurzer Vergleich reizen, nicht wissenschaftlich, sondern was Dir so auffiel an dieser oder jener Peitsche.


Gestern hatte ich die 11ft Carp Feeder mit, tags zuvor die 10ft Bomb benutzt. Ein gewaltiger Unterschied, wirklich. 
Die Bomb-Rute (Map Parabolix) ist wirklich superweich, ganz bewußt so gebaut. Ein Döbel von 40cm zieht die richtig krumm, ne etwas bessere Güster in der Strömung auch. Gebaut ist das Teil für Commercials für die „Match-Angelei auf Karpfen”.
Die Feeder-Rute (11ft Carp-Feeder CTX von Free Spirit) fühlt sich schneller und viel straffer, direkter an. 
Interessant finde ich, daß ja beide Ruten im Prinzip für eine ähnliche Art der Angelei auf „Match-Karpfen” gebaut worden sind und dennoch äußerst unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die Feeder-Rute (11ft Carp-Feeder CTX von Free Spirit) fühlt sich schneller und viel straffer, direkter an.




Kannst du den beiden ein Wohlfühl-Wurfgewicht zuordnen?
Free Spirit und MAP?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du den beiden ein Wohlfühl-Wurfgewicht zuordnen?
> Free Spirit und MAP?



Nein, ich habe beide Ruten noch nicht ausgereizt.
Die Free Spirit ist (neuerdings, früher las ich andere Angaben - bis 70/80gr??) mit 10-40g WG angegeben, da war ich letztes Jahr schon mal locker drüber.
Das Line-Rating ist mit 3-10lb beziffert und der obere Bereich erscheint mir glaubhaft. Nutze ne robuste 8lb-Mono im Stillwasser und die 0,18er Stroft GTM im Fluß.

Mit der MAP habe ich nur rausgependelt oder leichte Würfe gemacht. Schnellkraft ist trotz der „Weiche” da, kleine Bombs fliegen beim Unterhandwurf super.


edit und PS: Vielleicht muß  ich mal vorbeikommen und Dir die Ruten in die Hand drücken...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> edit und PS: Vielleicht muß  ich mal vorbeikommen und Dir die Ruten in die Hand drücken...




Das wäre auf alle Fälle super.

Zu den anderen Ruten kann ich mehr schreiben wenn ich die Greys nochmal mit höheren Gewichten probiert haben und die Colmic endlich mal aus Italien hier ankommt als (vorerst letzter) Testkandidat.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 
Petri zur schönen Güster und  naja mein Beileid mit dem versunkenen Schuh.......das passiert auch schon mal den besten.....
Danke auch für deine letzten sehr schön zu lesenden Beiträge  

@Wuemmehunter 
Auch dir ein dickes Petri, bist momentan sehr oft am Wasser und auch noch so erfolgreich.....wie man liest.

Was mich angeht so komm ich aktuell nur am We ans Wasser und hab mit Friedfisch eig nur den Fang auf Köfis gemeinsam. Eine schöne größe Laube hätte ich für euch gehabt die dann aber wider schwimmen durfte....als Köfi einfach zu groß war. Ansonsten gabs nicht viel bei mir, einen Zander, 2 Hechte und 3 Welsbisse. Wenig Fisch für die fast 3 Wochen.


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber dawurzelsepp und danke!


So, gleich gehts wieder los. 
Mit alten, quietschgelben Ersatzgummistiefeln. An ne andere, mir bislang unbekannte Strecke von Flüsschen y.
Erstaunlich, wie oft so ein kleiner Fluß den Charakter ändert.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Petri, lieber dawurzelsepp und danke!
> 
> 
> So, gleich gehts wieder los.
> Mit alten, quietschgelben Ersatzgummistiefeln. An ne andere, mir bislang unbekannte Strecke von Flüsschen y.
> Erstaunlich, wie oft so ein kleiner Fluß den Charakter ändert.



Viel Erfolg und Spaß!
Aber schon wieder? Muß ich mir Sorgen machen Dich bald bei den anonymen Döbelanglern zu sehen?
Aber richtig so - genieß Deine Zeit im Leben!


----------



## Mescalero

Mensch, gehts mir gut!
Ich komme gerade von zweieinhalb Stunden am See zurück. Der Wind hat zwar mal wieder ziemlich gepfiffen aber es war zumindest nicht kalt und gelegentlich hat sich auch die Sonne mal blicken lassen.

Ich habe:
- eine halbe Packung Studentenfutter und
- eine knappe Dose Mais eingeworfen
- ein halbes Päckchen Tabak weggeraucht
- drei Tassen Kaffee getrunken 
- mir eine sonnenverbrannte Nase geholt

Gefangen habe ich nichts. Ich hatte Mais am Haar draußen, an einem recht großen Haken weil ich auf Graser spekuliert habe. Erst wollte ich auf etwas leichteres Gerät umbauen, habe es dann aber gelassen. Es hätte ohnehin wieder nur Satzkarpfen gehagelt.

Geärgert habe ich mich über den Enterprise Pop-Up Mais, angeblich sollen max. zwei Körner für einen auftreibenden Köder ausreichen, stimmt aber nicht. Zwei dieser Gummimaiskörner treiben nicht mal mit nur einem richtigen Maiskorn zusammen auf. Wahrscheinlich hat das Wasser bei den Briten (die spinnen, die Briten!) eine andere Dichte als hier oder was weiß ich...


----------



## geomas

Der dritte Chub ist Ü30, die anderen waren eher 20+x. Ist schön hier.


----------



## Slappy

Die S7 durfte sich heute etwas dreckig machen. 




Ein sehr schönes Stöckchen. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Es wurde die 3oz Spitze mit 20g Futterkorb/20g Blei geangelt. Bisse gab es sehr viele. Allerdings so gut wie nichts verwertbares. Schuld waren die kleinen Kobolde. 




Immerhin war ich dadurch kein Schneider. 

2 oder 3 Bisse waren dabei die eventuell von "richtigen" Fischen waren. Der eine war ein kurzer kräftiger Ruck für den ich zu langsam war. Bei einem anderen ist das vorfach direkt am Schlaufenknoten gerissen. 
Dennoch waren es 4 schöne Stunden und ich freue mich auf den nächsten Einsatz der Rute. Doch vorher darf sich die Sensomax noch präsentieren. Die bekommt dann natürlich den Hausweiher zu sehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich Bin heute mal wieder im Swingerclub! Und was soll ich sagen, es swingt richtig  gut! Gerade gab es ne 38er Güster. Erst war es wegen des Windes schwierig mit der Swingspitze, aber inzwischen hat der Wind deutlich nachgelassen. Nachher geht es dann auf Aal. Ne 7er Fliegenrute und die Box mit den Hechtstreamern liegt auch im Auto.
Ach so: Petri an alle, die auch am Wasser sind.


----------



## Waller Michel

Zu erst einmal allen Fänger der letzten beiden Tage ein ganz herzliches Petri !
Sind ja wieder wirklich tolle Fische dabei! 
Mein Respekt Kameraden! 
Ich habe heute mal wieder unser Angelgeschäft aufgesucht und habe nach dem Drennan Regal geschaut ......leider noch nichts!  Die haben wohl im Moment Lieferschwierigkeiten? 
Fox , Guru ,Matrix ist alles mitlerweile gekommen nur Drennan leider noch nicht! 






LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

Unterwegs am Fluss L, mal schauen, was geht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Sieht sehr schön aus @Ukel !
Wünsche Dir ein Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Ukel

So das ging fix, gleich einen 58er


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Ukel @Wuemmehunter @Slappy und @geomas !

Ich hoffe niemanden übersehen zu haben.

@Wuemmehunter 
Mit dem Streamer auf Hecht, das habe ich schon seit Wochen vor....ich muss unbedingt etwas Lametta und Kram einkaufen, sonst haben die wieder Schonzeit, bis ich zu Potte komme. Petri und berichte mal bitte!


----------



## Waller Michel

@Uekel 
Petri Heil ,sehr schöner Füüüsch 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Finke20

Petri@geomas wieder schöner Bericht und du weist ja  Schlammbäder sollen der Haut gut tun  .
Petri auch@Wuemmehunter und @Slappy.
@Ukel  für deinen Brocken auch ein dickes Petri.
Natürlich ach für dich Andy ein Petri.
Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe, möchte ich jetzt noch allen, die nicht persönlich erweht worden sind, ein dickes Petri Heil wünschen  .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Ukel @Wuemmehunter @Slappy und @geomas !
> 
> Ich hoffe niemanden übersehen zu haben.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter
> Mit dem Streamer auf Hecht, das habe ich schon seit Wochen vor....ich muss unbedingt etwas Lametta und Kram einkaufen, sonst haben die wieder Schonzeit, bis ich zu Potte komme. Petri und berichte mal bitte!



Eigentlich geht es nur darum, mal wieder etwas zu üben und dafür ist mein kleines Wiesenflüsschen mit freiem Rückraum ideal. Und ein lütter Barsch hat sich auch schon auf den fast gleichgroßen Streamer gestürzt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es nur darum, mal wieder etwas zu üben und dafür ist mein kleines Wiesenflüsschen mit freiem Rückraum ideal. Und ein lütter Barsch hat sich auch schon auf den fast gleichgroßen Streamer gestürzt.
> Anhang anzeigen 347100


Petri zum Barsch !
Ist schon gigantisch was Die sich manchmal für Köder reinziehen ! Leider sind Sie sehr empfindlich die Kameraden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri@geomas wieder schöner Bericht und du weist ja  Schlammbäder sollen der Haut gut tun  .


Off Topic: Ein Skilehrerkollege kommentierte mal das Abtauchen einer Skischülerin in einer frühjahrlichen Drecklacke mit den Worten "Die Haut ab dreissig braucht mehr Feuchtigkeit!". Das war nicht die Wunschantwort der etwas sehr drallen 3x16jährigen!


----------



## Waller Michel

Da kann ich mithalten 
Ich Angeln im Rhein mit der Spinnrute von einer Buhne im Dunkeln .
Trete auf einen glitschigen Stein ,rutschte aus ! 
Knalle mit dem Rücken auf die Steinpackung und mit dem Unterkörper ins Wasser! 
Stöhnend stecke ich patschnass im Rhein 

Mein Angelkamerad ganz trocken " Michel bisste gefallen?  "

Neeeee Kurt ich angel immer so auf Zander ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da kann ich mithalten
> Ich Angeln im Rhein mit der Spinnrute von einer Buhne im Dunkeln .
> Trete auf einen glitschigen Stein ,rutschte aus !
> Knalle mit dem Rücken auf die Steinpackung und mit dem Unterkörper ins Wasser!
> Stöhnend stecke ich patschnass im Rhein
> 
> Mein Angelkamerad ganz trocken " Michel bisste gefallen?  "
> 
> Neeeee Kurt ich angel immer so auf Zander !
> 
> LG Michael


Es gibt Antworten, für die könnte man glatt die eigene Mutter schlagen.


----------



## Ukel

Game Over, das war wie das Fussballspiel, wo in der ersten Minute das 1:0 fällt und dann nicht mehr viel passiert. An gleicher Stelle gab es noch einen Flitzer in Form einer Gundl, die folgerichtig des Stadions verwiesen wurde, Entscheidung des Videoschiedsrichters.




Der Seitenwechsel ergab noch ein paar halbherzige Angriffe, jedoch keinen Treffer. Als zum Schluss noch ein weiterer Flitzer das Spielfeld querte, erfolgte direkt der Abpfiff. Immerhin war es kein Geisterspiel, zwei Spinnfischer sahen den Döbel von den Rängen aus. Weitere Zuschauer waren ein Eisvogel im Vorbeiflug, ebenso ein Fischreiher, ein gegenüber vorbeischwimmender Biber sowie eine H(o)erde Kühe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Zum Schluss noch ein Bild von L, das Wasser kommt sozusagen auf mich zu.


----------



## Andal

Kann sich noch wer an den "Grundig Monolith" erinnern? Das war ein wahrlich schwerer Fernseher. Den schleppte ich mit einem Kumpel in den ersten Stock. Seine Mutter, eine sehr kleine und ganz und gar zarte Frau, fragte mütterlich besorgt, ob sie denn was halten könne. Er ganz spontan "Ja. Den Mund!" - Der Fernseher hat es knapp überlebt.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
und ein unzeremonielles, aber umso herzlicheres Petri in die Runde zu den kleinen und grossen Wasserbewohnern, ich finde heute sind ganz besonders schöne Fluss-Aufnahmen dabei, wie man an @Ukel s Beitrag sehen kann, oder auch an @Professor Tinca s Flüsschen, das heute einen starken, unheimlich-finsteren Eindruck macht. 

 Ein Wort der Warnung: An solchen Tagen kann´s sein, dass Jenny Greenteeth Umgang hat, und dem einsamen Wanderangler kanns leicht geschehen, von schuppigen Klauen Schnippschnapp auf Nimmerwiedersehen unter den dunklen Spiegel gezogen zu werden, und nur die dräuenden Wolken waren Zeuge..


----------



## Finke20

@Ukel bei dir ist ja mehr los gewesen als in jedem Bundesliga Stadion.




Waller Michel schrieb:


> Trete auf einen glitschigen Stein ,rutschte aus !
> Knalle mit dem Rücken auf die Steinpackung und mit dem Unterkörper ins Wasser!



@Waller Michel man kann aber auch in die  _Physiotherapie_ gehen, wenn man Probleme mit dem Rücken hat , ist vielleicht auch etwas schmerzfreier.


----------



## Jason

Was soll ich sagen.... ein Petri heil an euch allen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Prima Aktion, lieber @Wuemmehunter - die Combo Swingtippen und Streamern. 
Petri zur schönen Güster und dem ambitionierten Stachelritter!

@Ukel - super, was für ein toller Brummer! Sattes Petri zu dem L-Fluß-Großmaul! 
Das Gewässer sieht auch gut aus, ich hatte es mir schmaler vorgestellt.

@Slappy - ha, Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Entschneiderung Deiner neuen Rute! Möge die Sensomax dem Drennan-Beispiel folgen (andere Species an Fisch wäre okay).

@Mescalero - schön, daß Du Deinen Angelausflug so genießen konntest! Hoffentlich kannst Du Dir den Graser bald im Kescher ansehen.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli hats erfaßt, wir werden uns evtl. demnächst bei den anonymen Döbelanglern diskret zunicken.

Die heutige Fahrt ging wieder zum Flüsschen y, auf der Fahrt dahin ließ mich der Anblick wogender Getreidefelder in der sanften Hügellandschaft an riesige Kissen denken und sofort müde werden. Zum Glück blieb ich wach und gelangte nach etwas Suchen zu einem mir neuen Abschnitt des Flüsschens.

Schmal sah es hier aus, aber nicht zu krautig und offenbar auch einigermaßen tief. Der Zugang zum Wasser war schwierig, an Wildwechseln kam ich dichter an das Flüsschen heran und probierte es am ersten schmalen Zugang auch direkt.





Große Flocke am großen Haken.

Es gab auch schnell 2 Zielfische hintereinander, die kein Problem mit der Köder- oder Hakengröße hatten, obwohl sie selbst nur etwas über 20cm maßen.
Der dritte Chub an einer anderen Stelle war dann so etwa Mitte 30.





Das Wetter war sehr angenehm, der Wind tat richtig gut, war erfrischend.





Mittlerweile hatte ich die zweite Rute klar gemacht, um etwas zu experimentieren.

Ein schöner Plötz fand Freude daran und kam mich besuchen (nein, der hat sich nicht den 2er Gamakatsu reingezogen, sondern Flocke am Haar hinter einem 12 Preston sowieso). Ein paar weiter Döbel und eine Güster folgten dem Beispiel, alles keine Riesen.
Einen guten Fisch, vermutlich kein Döbel, verlor ich im Drill. Keine Ahnung, was das war - vielleicht ein richtig großer Brassen.
War langsam, hatte aber Power, der Fisch. Rein theoretisch könnten auch Tincas da vorkommen.
Zum Schluß, kurz nach neun, gabs dann den besten Döbel des Tages, der war geschätzt nur in den hohen Dreißigern, aber sehr willkommen.

Der Eisvogel kam auch heute vorbei, zudem ein Kuckuck, der mich erst überflog und sich dann auf einem toten Baum neben mir niederließ.
Seltsamer Vogel, die verschobenen Proportionen lassen an eine von einem Kind gezeichnete Taube denken.

Insgesamt wieder ein schöner Angeltag. Die kommenden Tage habe ich vermutlich maximal Zeit für ne kurze Session abends am Fluß nebenan, großen Ausflügen stehen Termine entgegen. Vielleicht klappts Montag mit nem weiteren Trip in Richtung Chub.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli hats erfaßt, wir werden uns evtl. demnächst bei den anonymen Döbelanglern diskret zunicken.
> 
> Die heutige Fahrt ging wieder zum Flüsschen y, auf der Fahrt dahin ließ mich der Anblick wogender Getreidefelder in der sanften Hügellandschaft an riesige Kissen denken und sofort müde werden. Zum Glück blieb ich schön wach und gelangte nach etwas Suchen zu einem mir neuen Abschnitt des Flüsschens.
> 
> Schmal sah es hier aus, aber nicht zu krautig und offenbar auch einigermaßen tief. Der Zugang zum Wasser war schwierig, an Wildwechseln kam ich dichter an das Flüsschen heran und probierte es am ersten schmalen Zugang auch direkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Große Flocke am großen Haken.
> 
> Es gab auch schnell 2 Zielfische hintereinander, die kein Problem mit der Köder- oder Hakengröße hatten, obwohl sie selbst nur etwas über 20cm hatten.
> Der dritte Chub an einer anderen Stelle war dann so etwa Mitte 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wetter war sehr angenehm, der Wind tat richtig gut, war erfrischend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile hatte ich die zweite Rute klar gemacht, um etwas zu experimentieren.
> 
> Ein schöner Plötz fand Freude daran und kam mich besuchen (nein, der hat sich nicht den 2er Gamakatsu reingezogen, sondern Flocke am Haar hinter einem 12 Preston sowieso). Ein paar weiter Döbel und eine Güster folgten dem Beispiel, alles keine Riesen.
> Einen guten Fisch, vermutlich kein Döbel, verlor ich im Drill. Keine Ahnung, was das war - vielleicht ein richtig großer Brassen.
> War langsam, hatte aber Power, der Fisch. Rein theoretisch könnten auch Tincas da vorkommen.
> Zum Schluß, kurz nach neun, gabs dann den besten Döbel des Tages, der war geschätzt nur in den hohen Dreißigern, aber sehr willkommen.
> 
> Der Eisvogel kam auch heute vorbei, zudem ein Kuckuck, der mich erst überflog und sich dann auf einem toten Baum neben mir niederließ.
> Seltsamer Vogel, die verschobenen Proportionen lassen an eine von einem Kjnd gezeichnete Taube denken.
> 
> Insgesamt wieder ein schöner Angeltag. Die kommenden Tage habe ich vermutlich maximnal Zeit für ne kurze Session abends am Fluß nebenan, großen Ausflügen stehen Termine entgegen. Vielleicht klappts Montag mit nem weiteren Trip in Richtung Chub.


Dickes Petri Georg! 
Der Köder hat tatsächlich ein imposante Größe! Da wundert man sich manchmal was doch geht !
Wie immer hast du wirklich tolle Fotos hier eingestellt in deinem Bericht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Wen ich hier etwas vermisse ist unser @Hering 58  ,er hat vor paar Tagen eine OP gehabt und sich seitdem nicht mehr gemeldet! 
Ich hoffe es geht Ihm gut? 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Petri allen Fängern!   

@Andal Alles Gute und bleib noch lange gesund!


----------



## daci7

Auch von mir alles gute in Richtung @Andal ! Auf ein neues Jahr mit möglichst vielen Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli hats erfaßt, wir werden uns evtl. demnächst bei den anonymen Döbelanglern diskret zunicken.
> 
> Die heutige Fahrt ging wieder zum Flüsschen y, auf der Fahrt dahin ließ mich der Anblick wogender Getreidefelder in der sanften Hügellandschaft an riesige Kissen denken und sofort müde werden. Zum Glück blieb ich schön wach und gelangte nach etwas Suchen zu einem mir neuen Abschnitt des Flüsschens.
> 
> Schmal sah es hier aus, aber nicht zu krautig und offenbar auch einigermaßen tief. Der Zugang zum Wasser war schwierig, an Wildwechseln kam ich dichter an das Flüsschen heran und probierte es am ersten schmalen Zugang auch direkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Große Flocke am großen Haken.
> 
> Es gab auch schnell 2 Zielfische hintereinander, die kein Problem mit der Köder- oder Hakengröße hatten, obwohl sie selbst nur etwas über 20cm hatten.
> Der dritte Chub an einer anderen Stelle war dann so etwa Mitte 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wetter war sehr angenehm, der Wind tat richtig gut, war erfrischend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile hatte ich die zweite Rute klar gemacht, um etwas zu experimentieren.
> 
> Ein schöner Plötz fand Freude daran und kam mich besuchen (nein, der hat sich nicht den 2er Gamakatsu reingezogen, sondern Flocke am Haar hinter einem 12 Preston sowieso). Ein paar weiter Döbel und eine Güster folgten dem Beispiel, alles keine Riesen.
> Einen guten Fisch, vermutlich kein Döbel, verlor ich im Drill. Keine Ahnung, was das war - vielleicht ein richtig großer Brassen.
> War langsam, hatte aber Power, der Fisch. Rein theoretisch könnten auch Tincas da vorkommen.
> Zum Schluß, kurz nach neun, gabs dann den besten Döbel des Tages, der war geschätzt nur in den hohen Dreißigern, aber sehr willkommen.
> 
> Der Eisvogel kam auch heute vorbei, zudem ein Kuckuck, der mich erst überflog und sich dann auf einem toten Baum neben mir niederließ.
> Seltsamer Vogel, die verschobenen Proportionen lassen an eine von einem Kjnd gezeichnete Taube denken.
> 
> Insgesamt wieder ein schöner Angeltag. Die kommenden Tage habe ich vermutlich maximnal Zeit für ne kurze Session abends am Fluß nebenan, großen Ausflügen stehen Termine entgegen. Vielleicht klappts Montag mit nem weiteren Trip in Richtung Chub.




Ein super Bericht @geomas !
Vielleicht findest du nächstes Mal heraus was das für Kaventsmänner sind, die da den Döbelangler ärgern?

Hast du inwzischen auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das große Haken und Köder selektiver auf Döbel wirken?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geburtstagsgrüße an @Andal!
*
Wird der Urin auch flockig und der Arxxx wirft Falten - nichts kann einen Angler weg vom Wasser halten!*

Cheers!


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Andal - Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag....


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Ein herzliches Petri ! Dass der Kuckuck aussieht, als hätte die Evolution während der Produktentwicklung einen im Tee gehabt, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Bei vielen anderen (fast allen eigentlich) hat es dafür perfekt geklappt, ich sag nur Eisvogel oder Döbel.


----------



## Ukel

@Andal auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch, alles Gute und vor allen Gesundheit


----------



## Ukel

@Ukel - super, was für ein toller Brummer! Sattes Petri zu dem L-Fluß-Großmaul!
Das Gewässer sieht auch gut aus, ich hatte es mir schmaler vorgestellt.
[/QUOTE]
Danke dir lieber @geomas , die Perspektive täuscht vielleicht etwas, L ist hier zwischen etwa 20-30 m breit, meist recht flach und mit teilweise starker Strömung, weswegen hier wenig geangelt wird, dafür aber besonders interessant. Zudem ist meistens ein gewisser Fußmarsch ans Wasser notwendig. Am gestrigen Bereich ist auf ein paar hundert Metern mal kein Hochufer von 3-4 oder mehr Metern, so dass man dort auch mal recht bequem sitzen kann.


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli hats erfaßt, wir werden uns evtl. demnächst bei den anonymen Döbelanglern diskret zunicken.
> 
> Die heutige Fahrt ging wieder zum Flüsschen y, auf der Fahrt dahin ließ mich der Anblick wogender Getreidefelder in der sanften Hügellandschaft an riesige Kissen denken und sofort müde werden. Zum Glück blieb ich schön wach und gelangte nach etwas Suchen zu einem mir neuen Abschnitt des Flüsschens.
> 
> Schmal sah es hier aus, aber nicht zu krautig und offenbar auch einigermaßen tief. Der Zugang zum Wasser war schwierig, an Wildwechseln kam ich dichter an das Flüsschen heran und probierte es am ersten schmalen Zugang auch direkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Große Flocke am großen Haken.
> 
> Es gab auch schnell 2 Zielfische hintereinander, die kein Problem mit der Köder- oder Hakengröße hatten, obwohl sie selbst nur etwas über 20cm hatten.
> Der dritte Chub an einer anderen Stelle war dann so etwa Mitte 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wetter war sehr angenehm, der Wind tat richtig gut, war erfrischend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile hatte ich die zweite Rute klar gemacht, um etwas zu experimentieren.
> 
> Ein schöner Plötz fand Freude daran und kam mich besuchen (nein, der hat sich nicht den 2er Gamakatsu reingezogen, sondern Flocke am Haar hinter einem 12 Preston sowieso). Ein paar weiter Döbel und eine Güster folgten dem Beispiel, alles keine Riesen.
> Einen guten Fisch, vermutlich kein Döbel, verlor ich im Drill. Keine Ahnung, was das war - vielleicht ein richtig großer Brassen.
> War langsam, hatte aber Power, der Fisch. Rein theoretisch könnten auch Tincas da vorkommen.
> Zum Schluß, kurz nach neun, gabs dann den besten Döbel des Tages, der war geschätzt nur in den hohen Dreißigern, aber sehr willkommen.
> 
> Der Eisvogel kam auch heute vorbei, zudem ein Kuckuck, der mich erst überflog und sich dann auf einem toten Baum neben mir niederließ.
> Seltsamer Vogel, die verschobenen Proportionen lassen an eine von einem Kjnd gezeichnete Taube denken.
> 
> Insgesamt wieder ein schöner Angeltag. Die kommenden Tage habe ich vermutlich maximnal Zeit für ne kurze Session abends am Fluß nebenan, großen Ausflügen stehen Termine entgegen. Vielleicht klappts Montag mit nem weiteren Trip in Richtung Chub.


Petri zu deinen Fängen, Flüsschen y sieht auch schön aus. Was die Proportionen des Kuckucks angeht, muss man sich ja nicht wundern, wenn man seine Kinder von Fremden aufziehen lässt, wer weiß, was die füttern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ohh
@Andal 
Alles liebe zum Geburtstag! 
Mach dir einen schönen Tag! 

LG Michael


----------



## Racklinger

@Andal ois guade zum burzeltag


----------



## Finke20

@Andal Dann von mir ach alles gute zum Schlupftag und lass dich ordentlich feiern .

@geomas schöner Bericht von Dir und auch dieses mal wieder Petri gehabt.

Ich fahre jetzt zur Arbeit und nicht ans Wasser  .

Habt alle einen schönen Tag und ich hoffe das ich heute Abend wieder von euren erfolgen lesen kann.


----------



## Racklinger

Gestern hats tatsächlich geklappt und ich bin direkt nach der Arbeit ans Altwasser.
Das Wetter war so um 13:30 recht angenehm, Sonne/Wolken Mix und auch der Wind war nicht zu stark, die Böen waren auch noch zu verkraften......noch.
	

		
			
		

		
	








(nicht über das verpixelte Haus wundern, ist eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme)
Auf jeden Fall die Leichte Feederrute aufgebaut, die Teleskop mit Method-Korb als Zweitrute abgelegt und erstmal die Ruhe genießen. Köder waren an der Feederrute Mais, Weizen oder auch Wurm, auf der Method Dumbells Ananas und Krill. Leider tat sich bei den Dumbells gar nichts. Wollte damit einen der umherziehenden Karpfen oder einen Standfisch erwischen aber der Plan ging nicht auf.
Und dann...…. kam dieser ver...………  Wind. Mit der leichten Feederute ging nix mehr, die 0,75 Oz Spitze wackelte wie ein Kuhschwanz im Wind. Also nebenbei die Daiwa Ninja 120 aufgebaut mit der schweren Spitze (geschätzt 2 Oz). Und genau da reisst es mir die Rute halb aus der Ablage. Schnell hingehechtet und Spannung aufgenommen aber der Fisch war schon wieder weg. Egal also die leichte Browning raus und die mittlere Daiwa rein. Aber nach ein paar Würfen musste ich die Montage wieder wechseln, durch den Wind gab es dauernd Verwicklungen. Also von der Durlaufmontage mit Seitenarm gewechselt auf einen festen Paternoster, so blieben wenigstens die Verwicklungen aus.
Und dann endlich der ersehnte Biss kurzer Anhieb, langsamer Drill und kurz darauf konnte eine schöne Brasse von 39 cm gekeschert werden. 




Wenigstens Entschneidert 
Dies sollte auch der letzte Fisch bleiben und um 16:00 wurde wieder eingepackt. Und genau da flaute der Wind langsam wieder ab, es war zum verrückt werden.

Das ist mir aber in letzter Zeit bei uns oft aufgefallen, ab der Mittagszeit bis zum späten Nachmittag/Abend geht teilweise ein heftiger unangenehmer Wind, Vormittag und Abends ist dann das schönste Wetter. Wie ist es in den nördlicheren Gefilden?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Racki!
Und auch an alle die gestern erfolgreich waren(man verliert langsam den Überblick).
Ein schönes Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich Bin heute mal wieder im Swingerclub! Und was soll ich sagen, es swingt richtig  gut! Gerade gab es ne 38er Güster. Erst war es wegen des Windes schwierig mit der Swingspitze, aber inzwischen hat der Wind deutlich nachgelassen. Nachher geht es dann auf Aal. Ne 7er Fliegenrute und die Box mit den Hechtstreamern liegt auch im Auto.
> Ach so: Petri an alle, die auch am Wasser sind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347078
> Anhang anzeigen 347079


Dickes Petri


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Gestern hats tatsächlich geklappt und ich bin direkt nach der Arbeit ans Altwasser.
> Das Wetter war so um 13:30 recht angenehm, Sonne/Wolken Mix und auch der Wind war nicht zu stark, die Böen waren auch noch zu verkraften......noch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347125
> Anhang anzeigen 347126
> 
> (nicht über das verpixelte Haus wundern, ist eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme)
> Auf jeden Fall die Leichte Feederrute aufgebaut, die Teleskop mit Method-Korb als Zweitrute abgelegt und erstmal die Ruhe genießen. Köder waren an der Feederrute Mais, Weizen oder auch Wurm, auf der Method Dumbells Ananas und Krill. Leider tat sich bei den Dumbells gar nichts. Wollte damit einen der umherziehenden Karpfen oder einen Standfisch erwischen aber der Plan ging nicht auf.
> Und dann...…. kam dieser ver...………  Wind. Mit der leichten Feederute ging nix mehr, die 0,75 Oz Spitze wackelte wie ein Kuhschwanz im Wind. Also nebenbei die Daiwa Ninja 120 aufgebaut mit der schweren Spitze (geschätzt 2 Oz). Und genau da reisst es mir die Rute halb aus der Ablage. Schnell hingehechtet und Spannung aufgenommen aber der Fisch war schon wieder weg. Egal also die leichte Browning raus und die mittlere Daiwa rein. Aber nach ein paar Würfen musste ich die Montage wieder wechseln, durch den Wind gab es dauernd Verwicklungen. Also von der Durlaufmontage mit Seitenarm gewechselt auf einen festen Paternoster, so blieben wenigstens die Verwicklungen aus.
> Und dann endlich der ersehnte Biss kurzer Anhieb, langsamer Drill und kurz darauf konnte eine schöne Brasse von 39 cm gekeschert werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 347127
> 
> Wenigstens Entschneidert
> Dies sollte auch der letzte Fisch bleiben und um 16:00 wurde wieder eingepackt. Und genau da flaute der Wind langsam wieder ab, es war zum verrückt werden.
> 
> Das ist mir aber in letzter Zeit bei uns oft aufgefallen, ab der Mittagszeit bis zum späten Nachmittag/Abend geht teilweise ein heftiger unangenehmer Wind, Vormittag und Abends ist dann das schönste Wetter. Wie ist es in den nördlicheren Gefilden?


Dickes Petri.
Schönes Gewässer da geht noch was.


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> So das ging fix, gleich einen 58er


Petri


----------



## phirania

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schlüpftag Andal.
Gesundheit und weiterhin viel Fisch am Haken wünsch ich dir.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Racklinger 
@Wuemmehunter 

Wünsche euch beiden ein herzliches Petri !
Macht weiter soooo !

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger - Petri heil zum Brachsen und danke für den stimmungsvollen Bericht!
Wenn es sehr stark wehen soll, suche ich mir das Gewässer oder die Angelstelle nach der Windrichtung aus.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wen ich hier etwas vermisse ist unser @Hering 58  ,er hat vor paar Tagen eine OP gehabt und sich seitdem nicht mehr gemeldet!
> Ich hoffe es geht Ihm gut?
> 
> LG Michael


Moin Moin Michi 
bin wieder zu Hause.Danke.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Michi
> bin wieder zu Hause.Danke.



Schön Hartmut.
Alles gut gelaufen?


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön Hartmut.
> Alles gut gelaufen?


Ja danke Profe,alles gut gelaufen.


----------



## Ukel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Michi
> bin wieder zu Hause.Danke.


Gute Besserung


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Gute Besserung


Danke Ukel


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein super Bericht @geomas !
> Vielleicht findest du nächstes Mal heraus was das für Kaventsmänner sind, die da den Döbelangler ärgern?
> 
> Hast du inwzischen auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das große Haken und Köder selektiver auf Döbel wirken?



Danke! 

Das Thema Hakengröße und -form ist etwas schwierig zu diskutieren.

Generell: ich habe mit den 6er Gama Circle Power und auch Fine Feeder/LS-1810 auch relativ kleine Fische (U15) gefangen und mit dem großen 2er Octopus Döbel von knapp über 20cm.

Ich würde gerne sehr große Flocken anbieten, aber an anderen Haken als dem gezeigten Octopus Circle. 
Halbherzige Versuche mit nem 2er und 4er LS-2210 sowie nem 1er Worm 318 Wacky waren wegen der kurzen Versuchsdauer nicht aussagekräftig.
Das Prinzip großer Köder, Circle-Hook am kurzen Vorfach scheint mir bei etwas stärkerer Strömung aber sehr erfolgreich zu sein.
Den von Dir empfohlenen Haken habe ich noch nicht probiert, habe die Größe 1 und 4 in meiner Raubfischecke gefunden.

Ich werde YT noch mal nach Brotflocken-Videos durchkämmen.


----------



## Hering 58

Zu erst einmal allen Fänger der letzten beiden Tage ein ganz herzliches Petri.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das Thema Hakengröße und -form ist etwas schwierig zu diskutieren.
> 
> Generell: ich habe mit den 6er Gama Circle Power und auch Fine Feeder/LS-1810 auch relativ kleine Fische (U15) gefangen und mit dem großen 2er Octopus Döbel von knapp über 20cm.
> 
> Ich würde gerne sehr große Flocken anbieten, aber an anderen Haken als dem gezeigten Octopus Circle.
> Halbherzige Versuche mit nem 2er und 4er LS-2210 sowie nem 1er Worm 318 Wacky waren wegen der kurzen Versuchsdauer nicht aussagekräftig.
> Das Prinzip großer Köder, Circle-Hook am kurzen Vorfach scheint mir bei etwas stärkerer Strömung aber sehr erfolgreich zu sein.
> Den von Dir empfohlenen Haken habe ich noch nicht probiert, habe die Größe 1 und 4 in meiner Raubfischecke gefunden.
> 
> Ich werde YT noch mal nach Brotflocken-Videos durchkämmen.


Grundsätzlich etwas größere Haken zu verwenden hat nicht nur bei der Brotflocke Vorteile.

Sie halten den Fisch besser.
Sind einfacher zu lösen, weil auch nicht so tief sitzend.
Und sie selektieren ein wenig die ganz Kleinen aus, weil man auf einem größeren Haken ja auch größere Köder offeriert.


----------



## daci7

@geomas : Wie machst du das eigendlich mit den Circles - setzt du garkeinen Anhieb mehr oder nur dezent?
Ich habe beim Raubfischangeln vom Belly ein wenig mit den Haken experimentiert und bin noch zu keinem aussagekräftigen Ergebnis gekommen.
Groetjes


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> in meiner Raubfischecke gefunden.



Döbel hier, Döbel da, Raubfischecke...


Ey Neuer, was hast Du mit Geo gemacht? Einfach an den Stammtisch setzen hätte es auch getan!


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> @geomas : Wie machst du das eigendlich mit den Circles - setzt du garkeinen Anhieb mehr oder nur dezent?
> Ich habe beim Raubfischangeln vom Belly ein wenig mit den Haken experimentiert und bin noch zu keinem aussagekräftigen Ergebnis gekommen.
> Groetjes



Ich setze keinen Anhieb, nehme die Rute auf und kurbel ein. 
Teilweise kriegen die Fische erst beim Keschern mit, daß irgendwas schief gelaufen ist.
Dachte manchmal „wieder ein Lütter”, bevor der Fisch am Ufer Gas gegeben hat.

Ich bin seit ner Weile an dem Thema dran, offenbar funktionieren Circles bei stärkerer Strömung besser als im Stillwasser (bezogen auf die Friedfischangelei).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal, auch von mir alles Gute zum Wiegenfest! Halte Dich weiter wacker!
@Hering 58: Dir gute Besserung, auf das Du bald wieder ans Wasser kommst.
@geomas: Du hast mit Denen Berichten der letzten Tage (danke nochmal dafür) dafür gesorgt, dass ich auch mal eine Briefchen Circlehooks bestellt habe. An Größe 2 hab ich mich aber (noch) nicht rangetraut!
@Racklinger: An Dich ein herzliches Petri! Sieht klasse aus, an Deinem Altwasser.
@Ukel: Auch Dir noch ein Petri zur Döbel-Wuchtbrumme, ein klasse Fisch!
Und besten Dank für die gestrigen Petris, die ihr gepostet habt. Mit Blick auf die Stückzahl war das gestern fast wie beim Heringsangeln. Heute mache ich mal Pause, Ferdi, der ja immer mit muss, will sich sonst beim Tierschutzverein beschweren.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ich setze keinen Anhieb, nehme die Rute auf und kurbel ein.
> Teilweise kriegen die Fische erst beim Keschern mit, daß irgendwas schief gelaufen ist.
> Dachte manchmal „wieder ein Lütter”, bevor der Fisch am Ufer Gas gegeben hat.



Wenn man dann noch die Fische, vor allem Barben, nicht mit aller Gewalt vom Grund hochzwingen will, dann kann man einen enormen Abfall der Hysterie im Drill beobachten. Das beraubt einen zwar etwas der Freude, gereicht den Fischen aber enorm zum Vorteil, wenn man sie nicht verwerten will.


----------



## Minimax

Ah ja, das Wochendende naht, und mindestens ein, vielleicht sogar zwei Zeitfenster werden sich öffnen, für köstliche Stunden am Wasser. Heute aber werde ich die Vorfreude beim Haken- und Nübsiesortieren, der Ködervorbereitung und des Ausrüstungpackens auskosten. dumdideldei...


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah ja, das Wochendende naht, und mindestens ein, vielleicht sogar zwei Zeitfenster werden sich öffnen, für köstliche Stunden am Wasser. Heute aber werde ich die Vorfreude beim Haken- und Nübsiesortieren, der Ködervorbereitung und des Ausrüstungpackens auskosten. dumdideldei...


Viel Spaß und Glück auch beim Haken- und Nübsiesortieren.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> @Racklinger - Petri heil zum Brachsen und danke für den stimmungsvollen Bericht!
> Wenn es sehr stark wehen soll, suche ich mir das Gewässer oder die Angelstelle nach der Windrichtung aus.


Da nur ein kurzansitz geplant war hatte ich keine Lust aufs andere Ufer zu wechseln, vor allem da man da laufen muss. Ich werde eher meine Method Ausrüstung ausbauen. Aber das hat Zeit, Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter du entwickelt


----------



## Minimax

Die Sortiererei macht kaum Fortschritte, vermutlich werde ich alles hektisch morgen früh zusammenraffen. Herrje, zumindest das Tulip muss ich würfeln, Die Maden schwimmen immer noch im eigenen Ammoniakbad statt in guter Kleie und Curry und eigentlich wollt ich auch mal Brotexperimente machen..
Mal was anderes: Weiss jemand, ob Tobsen @Tobias85 noch lebt? Überhaupt erklingen hier einzwei Stimmen, die man mag viel seltener?


----------



## Hering 58

Ein Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Papamopps

Gestern gin mal so gar nix... dafür wurde ich heute entschädigt. 















Die AtomPlötze dürfte wieder 40+sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Weiss jemand, ob Tobsen @Tobias85 noch lebt? Überhaupt erklingen hier einzwei Stimmen, die man mag viel seltener?



Keine Ahnung was bei ihm los ist.
Vor knapp drei Wochen war er das letze Mal online.
Vielleicht inhaftiert wegn Coronaverordnungsverstößen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Papamopps schrieb:


> Gestern gin mal so gar nix... dafür wurde ich heute entschädigt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347170
> Anhang anzeigen 347171
> Anhang anzeigen 347172
> Anhang anzeigen 347173
> 
> Die AtomPlötze dürfte wieder 40+sein




Ein super Plötz und schöne Bilder.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> Gestern gin mal so gar nix... dafür wurde ich heute entschädigt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347170
> Anhang anzeigen 347171
> Anhang anzeigen 347172
> Anhang anzeigen 347173
> 
> Die AtomPlötze dürfte wieder 40+sein


Petri Heil ,schöne Bilder.


----------



## Ukel

Gestern gin mal so gar nix... dafür wurde ich heute entschädigt.

Anhang anzeigen 347170
Anhang anzeigen 347171
Anhang anzeigen 347172
Anhang anzeigen 347173

Die AtomPlötze dürfte wieder 40+sein
[/QUOTE]
Petri, das sieht ja gut aus


----------



## Minimax

Donnerwetter, @Papamops, was für eine prächtige Plötze bzw. Rotauge bzw. Augenrot, bzw. Plauge (Vorschlag)! Herzliches Petri! 

Wie kam es zu dem Goldhaken am Barscharsch?


----------



## Jason

Es gibt ja einige Ükelaner die sich ne ganze Zeit nicht blicken lassen. Warum auch immer. Aber jetzt, wo @Minimax es anspricht fällt es mir auch auf. Wo ist unser guter Tobsen abgeblieben? @Tobias85 gib doch mal bitte ein Lebenszeichen von dir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was bei ihm los ist.
> Vor knapp drei Wochen war das letze Mal online.
> Vielleicht inhaftiert wegn Coronaverordnungsverstößen?


Ganz sicher, das alte Partytier. Entweder fehlt ihm durch die geschlossenen Unis Struktur, oder er ist in der Schreibphase seiner Abschlussarbeit, der Ärmste.


----------



## Jason

@Papamopps Petri heil. Die Atom Plötze ist Mega. Mit dieser Größenordnung kann ich bisher nicht mithalten.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ukel

Ich war auch nochmal los am Fluss L, diesmal ein ganzes Stück weiter außerhalb der Stadt. Vor vielen Jahren hab ich dort einmal geangelt, Fische gab's damals auch welche. Musste nur ein kurzes Stück über eine Weide mit Färsen, die Stelle dort hat einen ziemlich großen Bereich mit Rückströmung und 2-3 m tief. Der Korb kam an die Strömungskante, zunächst mit Maden, später mit Brotflocke. Gab allerdings nur zwei kleinere Döbel und ein Rotauge, ein Platzwechsel brachte auch nur noch ein Rotauge und einen Hasel. Ein Bild der Zuschauer möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, haben grad mal so den Coronaabstand eingehalten.


----------



## Jason

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Michi
> bin wieder zu Hause.Danke.


Will mal hoffen, du bist wieder einigermaßen auf dem Damm. Erhol dich gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Ganz dickes Petri @Papamopps   
Wünsche allen welche die Tage ans Wasser kommen viel Erfolg und ne schöne Zeit draussen!
Für mich reicht es wohl doch wieder nicht für eine gescheite Rotaugen, Döbel u Co Pirsch. Maximal kurz aus dem Auto springen und mal kurz die Rute rein. Egal, führe ich, wenn überhaupt, halt solche Kerlchen schnell an der Leine spazieren.





Macht mir ja auch Spaß wie Ihr wisst.

Petri u Gruß


----------



## Hering 58

Jason schrieb:


> Will mal hoffen, du bist wieder einigermaßen auf dem Damm. Erhol dich gut.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke dir,werde ich machen.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ganz dickes Petri @Papamopps
> Wünsche allen welche die Tage ans Wasser kommen viel Erfolg und ne schöne Zeit draussen!
> Für mich reicht es wohl doch wieder nicht für eine gescheite Rotaugen, Döbel u Co Pirsch. Maximal kurz aus dem Auto springen und mal kurz die Rute rein. Egal, führe ich, wenn überhaupt, halt solche Kerlchen schnell an der Leine spazieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347178
> 
> Macht mir ja auch Spaß wie Ihr wisst.
> 
> Petri u Gruß


Das ist doch voll und ganz in Ordnung. Die Spinnrute darf doch auch nicht einstauben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Egal, führe ich, wenn überhaupt, halt solche Kerlchen schnell an der Leine spazieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 347178



Petri zum Barsch, Rustaweli, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist! Welche Hakengröße hast Du denn da benutzt?


----------



## Hering 58

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich war auch nochmal los am Fluss L, diesmal ein ganzes Stück weiter außerhalb der Stadt. Vor vielen Jahren hab ich dort einmal geangelt, Fische gab's damals auch welche. Musste nur ein kurzes Stück über eine Weide mit Färsen, die Stelle dort hat einen ziemlich großen Bereich mit Rückströmung und 2-3 m tief. Der Korb kam an die Strömungskante, zunächst mit Maden, später mit Brotflocke. Gab allerdings nur zwei kleinere Döbel und ein Rotauge, ein Platzwechsel brachte auch nur noch ein Rotauge und einen Hasel. Ein Bild der Zuschauer möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, haben grad mal so den Coronaabstand eingehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347176
> Anhang anzeigen 347177


Petri Heil ,schöne Fotos.


----------



## Jason

Bei mir geht es auch voran. Morgen wird die Fläche zugelegt und Pfingsten geht es zum angeln. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

@Papamopps 
@Ukel 
Ich wünsche Euch ein herzliches Petri !
Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt niemand vergessen? 

An Pfingsten werde ich mal gucken wie voll es bei uns am Wasser ist  ????
Würde gerne mal für 2 oder 3 Tage ans Wasser!  Das werde ich aber kurzfristig entscheiden.
Von Montag bis Mittwoch soll es bei Uns richtig gutes Wetter geben. 
Ab Donnerstag wieder regnen? Vielleicht nutze ich die Tage dafür um am Tag auf Karpfen anzusitzen und in der Nacht auf Waller !

Wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, öffnet Frankreich am 03.06 und Spanien am 01.07 seine Grenzen. ..........das bringt mich natürlich sofort auf die Idee vielleicht dieses Jahr noch an den Ebro zu fahren  ?????
Aber besser nicht zu früh freuen, lieber erstmal abwarten was passiert! 
Notfalls wird hier in Deutschland oder in Holland ein Camp eingerichtet......
Paar Tage müssen auch dieses Jahr irgendwie sein! 
Nach Pfingsten geht es jedenfalls erstmal rüber in den Osten zum Rudowersee zum Karpfenangeln 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ganz dickes Petri @Papamopps
> Wünsche allen welche die Tage ans Wasser kommen viel Erfolg und ne schöne Zeit draussen!
> Für mich reicht es wohl doch wieder nicht für eine gescheite Rotaugen, Döbel u Co Pirsch. Maximal kurz aus dem Auto springen und mal kurz die Rute rein. Egal, führe ich, wenn überhaupt, halt solche Kerlchen schnell an der Leine spazieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347178
> 
> Macht mir ja auch Spaß wie Ihr wisst.
> 
> Petri u Gruß




Spro Ikiru crank?


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Papamopps
> @Ukel
> Ich wünsche Euch ein herzliches Petri !
> Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt niemand vergessen?
> 
> An Pfingsten werde ich mal gucken wie voll es bei uns am Wasser ist  ????
> Würde gerne mal für 2 oder 3 Tage ans Wasser!  Das werde ich aber kurzfristig entscheiden.
> Von Montag bis Mittwoch soll es bei Uns richtig gutes Wetter geben.
> Ab Donnerstag wieder regnen? Vielleicht nutze ich die Tage dafür um am Tag auf Karpfen anzusitzen und in der Nacht auf Waller !
> 
> Wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, öffnet Frankreich am 03.06 und Spanien am 01.07 seine Grenzen. ..........das bringt mich natürlich sofort auf die Idee vielleicht dieses Jahr noch an den Ebro zu fahren  ?????
> Aber besser nicht zu früh freuen, lieber erstmal abwarten was passiert!
> Notfalls wird hier in Deutschland oder in Holland ein Camp eingerichtet......
> Paar Tage müssen auch dieses Jahr irgendwie sein!
> Nach Pfingsten geht es jedenfalls erstmal rüber in den Osten zum Rudowersee zum Karpfenangeln
> 
> LG Michael


Deine Gesundheit ist auch angeschlagen. Sei vorsichtig mit solchen Ausflügen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Deine Gesundheit ist auch angeschlagen. Sei vorsichtig mit solchen Ausflügen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke Dir ! Da hast Du selbstverständlich Recht ! Werde natürlich kein Risiko eingehen, die Lage kann sich ja ganz schnell verschärfen !

Deine Terrasse wird übrigens richtig schön!
Und schöner Ausblick in ein Nordhessisches Dörfchen 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Deine Terrasse wird übrigens richtig schön!
> Und schöner Ausblick in ein Nordhessisches Dörfchen


Dafür danke ich dir auch. Aber ich meine, wenn auch alles erlaubt ist, sollte man trotzdem vorsichtig sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Spro Ikiru crank?



 Volltreffer!


----------



## Hering 58

Jason schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es auch voran. Morgen wird die Fläche zugelegt und Pfingsten geht es zum angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347179
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Eine schöne Terrasse hast du.


----------



## rustaweli

@Professor Tinca Woher weißt?
Bin gern mal mit Minis oder Finesse unterwegs. Solch Cranks machen Spaß und machst in kurzer Zeit viel Fläche. Die kleinen Rapalas und Chubbys liebe ich auch, aber der Chubby kostet doppelt. Alle laufen sehr flach, ca halben Meter unter der Oberfläche.
Aber gut jetzt hier im Ükel


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Woher weißt?
> Bin gern mal mit Minis oder Finesse unterwegs. Solch Cranks machen Spaß und machst in kurzer Zeit viel Fläche. Die kleinen Rapalas und Chubbys liebe ich auch, aber der Chubby kostet doppelt. Alle laufen sehr flach, ca halben Meter unter der Oberfläche.
> Aber gut jetzt hier im Ükel




Ich spinnagle doch auch seit vielen jahren , nur in den letzten zwei, drei Jahren ließ es ganz schön nach.

Die kleinen Ikirus sind gut. Mag ich auch gern und gleich mit dem Illex Chubby. 

Nun wieder ükeltaugliche Beiträge.


----------



## Papamopps

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche!

Abends die Feederrute nicht rein zu holen, wenn eime Grundel dran ist...sollte man an dem Ort lassen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> ..... Die kleinen Rapalas und .




Von den Rappis mag ich die x-rap 4 bis 8cm und den Ul Minnow. Ansonsten noch den Countdown 5cm.
Noch lieber aber als die alle den kleinsten Kopyto am 3gr. Kopf. Der geht einfach überall!!
Und um die Kurve zum Ükel zu bekommen - da beißen auch Rotfedern drauf.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jetzt muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben 
Rappala hat schon richtig geile Crankbaits ..da hab ich auch ein fettes Sortiment von ...
Erst letztens hatte ich im Angelcenter Kassel wieder gut zugeschlagen 

Sehr fängig  ääähhh auf Alande


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und um die Kurve zum Ükel zu bekommen - da beißen auch Rotfedern drauf.





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sehr fängig  ääähhh auf *Alande*


räusperräusper harrumph… wollt grad sagen sonst hat, wenn Papa @Tricast von Maloche kommt, der Arsch aber Kirmes. (Wie man in meiner westfälischen Heimat sagt) Der wIrd sowieso geladen sein über gewisse Trockenhandquetschbilder.


----------



## Papamopps

Jason schrieb:


> @Papamopps Petri heil. Die Atom Plötze ist Mega. Mit dieser Größenordnung kann ich bisher nicht mithalten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke!! 
Aber das ist mehr Glück als alles andere. 
Plumsangeln mit 150g und Schlaufenmontage. 

Trotzdem hab ich die ersten 2 Bisse versemmelt.


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris gehen raus an @Papamopps  (watn Plötz!!) und an @Ukel (wunderschön gezeichnet, der Döbel!). 

@Jason - ich hoffe, die bevorstehende Angelsession hält richtig was für Dich bereit nach der Plackerei!

@rustaweli - ich traue es mich kaum hier zu erwähnen, aber kürzlich folgte ich Andals Beispiel und eine Spinne bereichert nun meinen Ruten-Mischwald.
Viel Erfolg mit dem kleinen „Crank”!


@Minimax - hoffentlich glibbert Dir das FF nicht vor Aufregung durch die Hände - mindestens eine schöne Angelsession wünsch ich Dir.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliche Petris gehen raus an @Papamopps  (watn Plötz!!) und an @Ukel (wunderschön gezeichnet, der Döbel!).
> 
> @Jason - ich hoffe, die bevorstehende Angelsession hält richtig was für Dich bereit nach der Plackerei!
> 
> @rustaweli - ich traue es mich kaum hier zu erwähnen, aber kürzlich folgte ich Andals Beispiel und eine Spinne bereichert nun meinen Ruten-Mischwald.
> Viel Erfolg mit dem kleinen „Crank”!
> 
> 
> @Minimax - hoffentlich glibbert Dir das FF nicht vor Aufregung durch die Hände - mindestens eine schöne Angelsession wünsch ich Dir.



Auch zum Friedfischangeln kann man hier und da mal eine Spinnrute sehr gut gebrauchen! 
Wir haben hier ein schönes kleines Flüsschen mit gutem Fischbestand aber dort ist selbst noch eine 8" Pickerrute noch zu lang ,weil man immer unter Bäumen oder neben Gebüsch steht ! Mit einer leichten Spinn oder Dropshotrute von 1,80 oder 2,10 Metern ist man dort viel besser bedient! 
Zum Posenfischen sind dort auch UL Ruten eine gute Wahl! 
Sollte man mal auf einen Rotpunktdöbel stoßen, weiß man auch was man zutun hat 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - hoffentlich glibbert Dir das FF nicht vor Aufregung durch die Hände - mindestens eine schöne Angelsession wünsch ich Dir.



Soll keiner sagen, ich wäre nicht experimentierfreudig..
1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - Grundgütiger! 
Ich hätte fast auf die Tastatur gespien. Schneller Blick auf den Kalender - nein, nicht der 1. April.
Damit willst Du tatsächlich ans Wasser?


----------



## Waller Michel

Curry Pulpo 
Was auch immer Du damit vorhast? 
Berichte mal vom Ergebnis bitte .
Sieht zumindest interessant aus! 


LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@geomas @Waller Michel Bitte Ruhe zu bewahren. Warum nicht? Die Tintenfischstreifen werden in meiner sparsamen, die Konkurrenz anfachenden Currytulipregen nur als leckere Curryhäppchen wahrgenommen werden. Ihre Zähigkeit wird mir zusätzliche Reaktionszeit verschaffen. Das Curry verhindert das ich selbst die Häppchen schnabuliere, wie bei dem unglücklichen Garnelenexperiment, über das wir nicht mehr reden. (bereits vom Schneidbrett bis zum Flavoerbeutel habe ich begonnen, zu stibitzen).
Mir geht es garnicht in erster Linie wie den Welsanglern um das legendäre Stinkearoma der Kopffüssler, sondern um die Zähigkeit, dasu AUfnehmen des Aromas, und natürlich auch ein bisschen um die Fischigkeit. Ich denke, morgen über den Tag werden mir die Streifen doch einen Biss bringen oder zwei.
Möglicherweise sehen wir im geflavourten Tintenfisch einen Köder, der eine ähnliche Lockwirkung entfaltet wie Tulip, Leber oder Flocke, aber aufgrund seiner Zähigkeit haltbar wie die kleinen Maden. Es muss ausprobiert werden.
Übrigens darf ich an den klassischen Köder Leber- die sich typischerweise in Lyse befindet und mit der @Tobias85 schon gefangen hat erinnern, oder an die unheimlichen Teige unseres Ükelbruders @Kochtopf , die offenbar vom Geheimdienst beschlagnahmt wurden. Ich glaube, da nehmen sich meine kleinen Antipastis harmlos aus.
Braut wieder Seltsames zusammen:
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Ich habe  den Abend, ohne Angelzeug, aber begleitet von etwas Tresterschnaps und ein paar Villiger "Krummen Hunden" alleine am Fluss verbracht. Unter einem großen Baum über Alles, Nichts, Oder nachgedacht und wirklich alle einen braven Menschen sein lassen. Ich bin jetzt zwar leicht angesoffen, aber auch solche Excursionen tun gut!


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Gestern gin mal so gar nix... dafür wurde ich heute entschädigt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347170
> Anhang anzeigen 347171
> Anhang anzeigen 347172
> Anhang anzeigen 347173
> 
> Die AtomPlötze dürfte wieder 40+sein


Dickes Petri dir zum Monsterauge..


----------



## phirania

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich war auch nochmal los am Fluss L, diesmal ein ganzes Stück weiter außerhalb der Stadt. Vor vielen Jahren hab ich dort einmal geangelt, Fische gab's damals auch welche. Musste nur ein kurzes Stück über eine Weide mit Färsen, die Stelle dort hat einen ziemlich großen Bereich mit Rückströmung und 2-3 m tief. Der Korb kam an die Strömungskante, zunächst mit Maden, später mit Brotflocke. Gab allerdings nur zwei kleinere Döbel und ein Rotauge, ein Platzwechsel brachte auch nur noch ein Rotauge und einen Hasel. Ein Bild der Zuschauer möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, haben grad mal so den Coronaabstand eingehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347176
> Anhang anzeigen 347177


Auch hier ein dickes Petri.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es auch voran. Morgen wird die Fläche zugelegt und Pfingsten geht es zum angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347179
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Saubere Arbeit.
Dann macht das angeln doppelt soviel Spass.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Papamopps
> @Ukel
> Ich wünsche Euch ein herzliches Petri !
> Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt niemand vergessen?
> 
> An Pfingsten werde ich mal gucken wie voll es bei uns am Wasser ist  ????
> Würde gerne mal für 2 oder 3 Tage ans Wasser!  Das werde ich aber kurzfristig entscheiden.
> Von Montag bis Mittwoch soll es bei Uns richtig gutes Wetter geben.
> Ab Donnerstag wieder regnen? Vielleicht nutze ich die Tage dafür um am Tag auf Karpfen anzusitzen und in der Nacht auf Waller !
> 
> Wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, öffnet Frankreich am 03.06 und Spanien am 01.07 seine Grenzen. ..........das bringt mich natürlich sofort auf die Idee vielleicht dieses Jahr noch an den Ebro zu fahren  ?????
> Aber besser nicht zu früh freuen, lieber erstmal abwarten was passiert!
> Notfalls wird hier in Deutschland oder in Holland ein Camp eingerichtet......
> Paar Tage müssen auch dieses Jahr irgendwie sein!
> Nach Pfingsten geht es jedenfalls erstmal rüber in den Osten zum Rudowersee zum Karpfenangeln
> 
> LG Michael


Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daummen das alles so gut klappt.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein fettes *Petri Heil *in die Runde!


----------



## phirania

Heute wirds wohl nur Gewässer Schau werden..

Aber morgen nach einwöchiger Rückenpause geht es dann wieder Bewaffnet ans Wasser.
Grillen Chillen Angeln und Spass haben wollen..
Allen die es heute schon schaffen Viel Glück und Erholung in der Natur und am Wasser.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas @Waller Michel Bitte Ruhe zu bewahren. Warum nicht? Die Tintenfischstreifen werden in meiner sparsamen, die Konkurrenz anfachenden Currytulipregen nur als leckere Curryhäppchen wahrgenommen werden. Ihre Zähigkeit wird mir zusätzliche Reaktionszeit verschaffen. Das Curry verhindert das ich selbst die Häppchen schnabuliere, wie bei dem unglücklichen Garnelenexperiment, über das wir nicht mehr reden. (bereits vom Schneidbrett bis zum Flavoerbeutel habe ich begonnen, zu stibitzen).
> Mir geht es garnicht in erster Linie wie den Welsanglern um das legendäre Stinkearoma der Kopffüssler, sondern um die Zähigkeit, dasu AUfnehmen des Aromas, und natürlich auch ein bisschen um die Fischigkeit. Ich denke, morgen über den Tag werden mir die Streifen doch einen Biss bringen oder zwei.
> Möglicherweise sehen wir im geflavourten Tintenfisch einen Köder, der eine ähnliche Lockwirkung entfaltet wie Tulip, Leber oder Flocke, aber aufgrund seiner Zähigkeit haltbar wie die kleinen Maden. Es muss ausprobiert werden.
> Übrigens darf ich an den klassischen Köder Leber- die sich typischerweise in Lyse befindet und mit der @Tobias85 schon gefangen hat erinnern, oder an die unheimlichen Teige unseres Ükelbruders @Kochtopf , die offenbar vom Geheimdienst beschlagnahmt wurden. Ich glaube, da nehmen sich meine kleinen Antipastis harmlos aus.
> Braut wieder Seltsames zusammen:
> Euer
> Minimax



Was die Konsistenz der Pulpostücke angeht dürfte es kaum etwas besseres geben denke ich! 
Einzig und allein ist er natürlich recht mager , könnte mir vorstellen das er dadurch weniger Aroma abgibt unter Wasser ???
Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung !
Ansich hat der Fisch selbstverständlich ein sehr hohes Eigenaroma !
In Galizien werden, natürlich größere Stücke davon, gerne genommen um Blauhaie anzulocken!  Warum also sollten kleinere Stücke nicht andere Fische locken! Mit Curry, warum nicht Döbel ?
Geht nicht wird immer gesagt, bis einer kommt und tut es !
Ich bin weiterhin auf deinen Bericht sehr gespannt! 

Was ich in diesem Zusammenhang aber gerne noch hervorheben möchte ist! 
Das spezifische Gewicht von Tulip 
Dadurch das der Fettgehalt von Tulip doch recht hoch ist, ist das spezifische Gewicht unter Wasser recht gering! 
Angelt man an verkrauteten Stellen damit, legt sich das Tulip oft auf die Wasserpflanzen oben drauf und sackt dort nicht an den Grund! 
Diese Eigenschaft mache ich mir gerne zu Nutze !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich habe mal eine Frage in die Runde? 
Habe mir gerade den Fox Schirm in 60"
bestellt!  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Passe Tasche dazu auch und möchte mir auch gleich noch die Stormpols von Fox dazu mitbestellen !
Jetzt meine Frage in die Runde. 
Hat den Schirm jemand von euch? 
Wie lange müssen die Stormpols sein? 
Das ist nirgendwo nachzulesen, nur das Sie nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten sind! 

Im Voraus vielen Dank! 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps

Wenn man mit dem Sohnemann auf Hecht angeln geht... keinerlei Anfasser keine Nachläufer, nix hat...






Aber er mir eine Feederspitze aus dem Baldeneysee herausangelt.


----------



## Minimax

Sehr schön, erste Drift, erster Fisch.


----------



## Finke20

Moin in die Runde, Petri allen die Erfolgreich gewesen sind.

Inspiriert  von eurem kurzen abschweifen in die Hardbait -Gefilde. Sind mir wieder Szenen eingefallen ich bei Raubfischangeln erlebt habe.
Ich habe dazu mal meine Foto´s durchsucht und ich konnte noch einige Aufnahmen finden und diese sind voll Ükeltauglich .

Rotfeder auf Illex Clyde Mudsucker






Rotfeder auf Illex Water Monitor 85






Rotfeder auf 5 cm Kopyto






Rotfeder auf 4 Mepps






Was auch sehr auffällig ist, es sind ausschließlich Rotfedern, die den Ködern nicht widerstehen konnten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage in die Runde?
> Habe mir gerade den Fox Schirm in 60"
> bestellt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347221
> 
> Die Passe Tasche dazu auch und möchte mir auch gleich noch die Stormpols von Fox dazu mitbestellen !
> Jetzt meine Frage in die Runde.
> Hat den Schirm jemand von euch?
> Wie lange müssen die Stormpols sein?
> Das ist nirgendwo nachzulesen, nur das Sie nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten sind!
> 
> Im Voraus vielen Dank!
> 
> LG Michael




Michi, die 120cm - 210cm langen passen super zu Brolly Schirmen.

Da hat man noch Reserve für weiche Böden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde, Petri allen die Erfolgreich gewesen sind.
> 
> Inspiriert  von eurem kurzen abschweifen in die Hardbait -Gefilde. Sind mir wieder Szenen eingefallen ich bei Raubfischangeln erlebt habe.
> Ich habe dazu mal meine Foto´s durchsucht und ich konnte noch einige Aufnahmen finden und diese sind voll Ükeltauglich .
> 
> Rotfeder auf Illex Clyde Mudsucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf 5 cm Kopyto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf 4 Mepps




Geile Bilder, Finke!

Gerade Rotfedern knallen gern mal auf Spinnköder. Ist mir auch schon öfter passiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr schön, erste Drift, erster Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347225




Das geht ja gut los Mini.
Viel Erfolg noch.

Auf den Krakenbein-Test bin ich besonders gespannt.


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Vielen Dank für die Info 
Habs gerade bestellt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Finke20 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde, Petri allen die Erfolgreich gewesen sind.
> 
> Inspiriert  von eurem kurzen abschweifen in die Hardbait -Gefilde. Sind mir wieder Szenen eingefallen ich bei Raubfischangeln erlebt habe.
> Ich habe dazu mal meine Foto´s durchsucht und ich konnte noch einige Aufnahmen finden und diese sind voll Ükeltauglich .
> 
> Rotfeder auf Illex Clyde Mudsucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf Illex Water Monitor 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf 5 cm Kopyto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf 4 Mepps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was auch sehr auffällig ist, es sind ausschließlich Rotfedern, die den Ködern nicht widerstehen konnten.


Dickes Petri ! Sehr schöne Fotos! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr schön, erste Drift, erster Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347225


Tolles Foto 
Ganz dickes Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Pulpo, in ganz feine, wurmartige Streifen geschnitten, ist einer der ganz wenigen Köder aus dem Meer, die auch im Süßwasser relativ breitbandig wirken. Ich nehm die gerne als Tauwurmsubstitut für aktive Anbietungen. Die Streifen aus den Tuben halten besser, wie alles andere, sind aber dennoch sehr flexibel und aromatisch. Sie zusätzlich noch mit Curry zu beizen ist sicher keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## Minimax

Es gab noch einen zweiten johnny (zu meiner inneren heimlichen Freude während einer kleinen Demonstration über das englische Friedfischangeln mit der Pin vor einer angemessen beeindruckten Spinboytruppe, hihihi), jetzt wird Zeit die Stelle zu wechseln


----------



## Tikey0815

Tackle packen angesagt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347233
> 
> Tackle packen angesagt




Gut dass du den Weihnachtsbaumständer schon vorgeholt hast.
Ist ja bald wieder soweit.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut dass du den Weihnachtsbaumständer schon vorgeholt hast.
> Ist ja bald wieder soweit.


Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: nadelt euer Weihnachtsbaum bei der Hitze auch so?


----------



## Waller Michel

So einen Weihnachtsbaumständer könnte man vielleicht als Schirmständer umfunktionieren 

Müsste ich keine Bäume schleppen und das Ding hätte endlich mal einen wirklichen Sinn 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ausprobieren Michi!


----------



## Mescalero

@Minimax 
Petri Heil, schön zu sehen, dass der TiFi bei dir funktioniert. Hat er bei mir bis jetzt noch nicht, er war aber auch nicht aromatisiert. Die Welsanglermethode (ein paar Tage inne pralle Sonne stellen) habe ich auch noch nicht getestet.


----------



## geomas

Haha, super, daß Du, @Minimax , den Spinboys mal gezeigt hast, wie ein echter Sportsmann seine Döbel fängt.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Minimax Die Welsanglermethode (ein paar Tage inne pralle Sonne stellen) habe ich auch noch nicht getestet.


Lebensmittelhusten inklusive.


----------



## Ukel

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So einen Weihnachtsbaumständer könnte man vielleicht als Schirmständer umfunktionieren
> 
> Müsste ich keine Bäume schleppen und das Ding hätte endlich mal einen wirklichen Sinn
> 
> LG Michael


Der Schirm wird schlecht halten, aber wie wäre es mit einer Palme?


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr schön, erste Drift, erster Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347225


Ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Tikey0815 Schön wenn man mit kleinem Gepäck Angeln kann. 
Koefi sind eindeutig zu groß, machen aber trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Hecht100+

Foto wollte nicht mit


----------



## Minimax

Keine Missverständnisse, die ersten Fische waren auf Tulip. Ich habe mich jedoch gerade redlich in zwei guten Swims mit dem Tifi bemüht- er wurde verschmäht. Jetzt hab ich wieder auf Tulip geschaltet und wurde direkt mit nem schönen 38er belohnt. Die Döbel haben entschieden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Keine Missverständnisse, die ersten Fische waren auf Tulip. Ich habe mich jedoch gerade redlich in zwei guten Swims mit dem Tifi bemüht- er wurde verschmäht. Jetzt hab ich wieder auf Tulip geschaltet und wurde direkt mit nem schönen 38er belohnt. Die Döbel haben entschieden




Das ist schade.
Ich hatte gehofft dass das Zeug funktioniert denn ich habe mit Squid Dip schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 Schön wenn man mit kleinem Gepäck Angeln kann.
> Koefi sind eindeutig zu groß, machen aber trotzdem Spaß.


Das hier ist alles eindeutig zu viel, aber man will an der Küste ja auch alles dabei haben


----------



## Hering 58

Finke20 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde, Petri allen die Erfolgreich gewesen sind.
> 
> Inspiriert  von eurem kurzen abschweifen in die Hardbait -Gefilde. Sind mir wieder Szenen eingefallen ich bei Raubfischangeln erlebt habe.
> Ich habe dazu mal meine Foto´s durchsucht und ich konnte noch einige Aufnahmen finden und diese sind voll Ükeltauglich .
> 
> Rotfeder auf Illex Clyde Mudsucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf Illex Water Monitor 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf 5 cm Kopyto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf 4 Mepps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was auch sehr auffällig ist, es sind ausschließlich Rotfedern, die den Ködern nicht widerstehen konnten.


Dickes Petri Finke20. Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute wirds wohl nur Gewässer Schau werden..
> 
> Aber morgen nach einwöchiger Rückenpause geht es dann wieder Bewaffnet ans Wasser.
> Grillen Chillen Angeln und Spass haben wollen..
> Allen die es heute schon schaffen Viel Glück und Erholung in der Natur und am Wasser.


Mach dir einen schönen Tag am Wasser -Kalle.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr schön, erste Drift, erster Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347225


Petri Heil. Ein echt stilvolles Bild. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: nadelt euer Weihnachtsbaum bei der Hitze auch so?


Meiner hat schon fast keine Nadeln mehr.


----------



## Hering 58

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347233
> 
> Tackle packen angesagt


Sehr Interessant was du alles hast.


----------



## Minimax

Herrjemine, schätze wir sind jetzt Kumpels.
Ich glaube, ich nenne ihn 'Goofy'
	

		
			
		

		
	






..oder vielleicht Doofie. Ich wette, der hätte auch auf Tintenfisch gebissen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mais ist heute der Bringer, aber nur grosse über 25cm.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrjemine, schätze wir sind jetzt Kumpels.
> Ich glaube, ich nenne ihn 'Goofy'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347237


Ich sagte doch, der weiss, dass ihm bei dir kein Leid geschieht!


----------



## Tikey0815

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant was du alles hast.


Immer zu wenig, immer zu wenig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gebrauchen kann man immmer etwas.
Und der Tackleberg wächst und wächst......


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrjemine, schätze wir sind jetzt Kumpels.
> Ich glaube, ich nenne ihn 'Goofy'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347237
> 
> 
> ..oder vielleicht Doofie. Ich wette, der hätte auch auf Tintenfisch gebissen.


Petri ,sehr schönes Foto,


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gebrauchen kann man immmer etwas.
> Und der Tackleberg wächst und wächst......


Man braucht immer etwas.


----------



## rustaweli

Wahh, Petri @Minimax ! Die Pose, das in Szene setzen von Erfolg, Pin u Pose, geomäßig episch!

Irgendwas stimmt hier langsam nicht mehr......
Was mich angeht - kam noch nicht raus 
V
Will und vor allem, muß aber, sonst kriegt meine Seele langsam Schnupfen. Wenigsten ne Stunde spinnen...

Anbei - Rotfedern hatte ich auch schon oft auf Mini Baits. Überhaupt sollen Friedfische öfter auf kleinste Kunstköder und gern auch Nymphen gehen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gebrauchen kann man immmer etwas.
> Und der Tackleberg wächst und wächst......


Heute: Schnur, eine Schere und knallrote Chebus. Der Spinn-Sommer naht und man muss gerüstet sein!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Heute: Schnur, eine Schere und knallrote Chebus. Der Spinn-Sommer naht und man muss gerüstet sein!



Das "Leid" der Grundel Geplagten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Man braucht immer etwas.




So ist es Hartmut.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin also zu einer entfernten Stelle, eine Strassenbrücke, immer für einen Fisch oder zwei gut gefahren.
Ich sitze noch keine 10 Minuten da tauchen zwei Kanuten auf und starten einen langanhaltenden, lärmigen Stapellauf- immerhin gabs zwischendrin einen Fisch, aber nun ist hier bereits wieder Schicht. Also weiterziehen und nochmal auf dem Rückweg testen


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das "Leid" der Grundel Geplagten.


Das weniger, aber da brauche ich am wenigsten Zeug und kann stundenweise, so wie es mir halt einfällt, runter ans Wasser. Und schnell ein anderes Vorfach einhängen ist ja auch kein Zauber. 

Grundeln sind mir mittlerweile die liebsten Köderfische. Immer verfügbar und enorm haltbar.


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine Frau hat auf mein "ich komme nicht zum angeln mimimi" mit "dann lass uns alle doch morgen ans Wasser fahren" reagiert.
El Potto: aber dann müssen wir an die Tümpel und die sind [mit einem wenig interessanten Fischbestand gesegnet]
Frau Topf: wenn ich da bin können wir doch auch an die Fulda 

-> geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder oder befinde ich mich in einer ausgeklügelten Simulation meines Lebens und habe einen Bug gefunden (vgl Rick & Morty)? Coronakollersolidarität? Schnell ne Dose Mais klar gemacht - wer weiss vielleicht fange ich morgen nach fünf Jahren mal einen Fisch obwohl meine Frau dabei ist?
Merkwürdige Zeiten


----------



## Waller Michel

Ukel schrieb:


> Der Schirm wird schlecht halten, aber wie wäre es mit einer Palme?


Könnte mein Markenzeichen werde   
Mit einer Palme am Wasser 

LG Botanik Michel


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Hey Andi geiles Avatar 

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin also zu einer entfernten Stelle, eine Strassenbrücke, immer für einen Fisch oder zwei gut gefahren.
> Ich sitze noch keine 10 Minuten da tauchen zwei Kanuten auf und starten einen langanhaltenden, lärmigen Stapellauf- immerhin gabs zwischendrin einen Fisch, aber nun ist hier bereits wieder Schicht. Also weiterziehen und nochmal auf dem Rückweg testen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347242


Solche Stellen liebe ich auch! 
Gerade bei Sonnenschein stehen viele Fische dort im Schatten 

Wünsche dir ein Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was ich in diesem Zusammenhang aber gerne noch hervorheben möchte ist!
> Das spezifische Gewicht von Tulip
> Dadurch das der Fettgehalt von Tulip doch recht hoch ist, ist das spezifische Gewicht unter Wasser recht gering!



Das ist sehr richtig. Hierzu eine zufällige Beobachtung: 
Das holländische Frühstücksfleisch "Lupack" beispielsweise ist deutlich zäher und schnittfester als das Original Tulip, auch nimmt es Curry weniger gut an.
Damit korrespondiert, das Lupack viel schneller sinkt als ein gleich großer Würfel Tulip.
Übrigens mögen zumindest meine Jungs letzteres wesentlich lieber, Lupack wird oft verschmäht.


----------



## Mescalero

Die Voraussetzungen heute waren nicht die besten: sonnig zwar aber böiger Wind, nur noch wenige Maden im Gemüsefach, Zeit knapp, Tacklebestellung noch nicht geliefert.

Trotzdem bin ich los und habe mich an den trüben, trägen Bach gesetzt. Simple Montage an der Winklepicker und Bienenmade am 8er Haken. Es biss recht schnell - ein Rotfederchen von 15 cm. Zwanzig Minuten später ein heftiger Biss mit spektakulärer Flucht, viel Geschüttel und Gerumpel. Als ich zum Kescher griff, war der Fisch ab, samt Haken.  Ein Karpfen vermutlich.

Eine halbe Stunde passierte wenig, gelegentlich war eine Made ausgelutscht. Dann biss wieder etwas und zum Vorschein kam eine wunderschöne Tinca, nicht gemessen aber geschätzt knapp 40. Immerhin hat sie es geschafft, den Kescher am Gewinde abzubrechen.
Ich war zufrieden und glücklich und kann einen kurzen, intensiven Angelausflug verbuchen.


----------



## Minimax

So, nun erstmal vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch, und herzliche Petris an @Finke20 , @Hecht100+ und den @Papamopps - ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen? Sind noch paar Ükels draussen?
Oha, direkt mal ein Petri zur wunderhübschen Schleie von @Mescalero Nachtragen, toller Fisch!
Hg
Mini


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen heute waren nicht die besten: sonnig zwar aber böiger Wind, nur noch wenige Maden im Gemüsefach, Zeit knapp, Tacklebestellung noch nicht geliefert.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich los und habe mich an den trüben, trägen Bach gesetzt. Simple Montage an der Winklepicker und Bienenmade am 8er Haken. Es biss recht schnell - ein Rotfederchen von 15 cm. Zwanzig Minuten später ein heftiger Biss mit spektakulärer Flucht, viel Geschüttel und Gerumpel. Als ich zum Kescher griff, war der Fisch ab, samt Haken.  Ein Karpfen vermutlich.
> 
> Eine halbe Stunde passierte wenig, gelegentlich war eine Made ausgelutscht. Dann biss wieder etwas und zum Vorschein kam eine wunderschöne Tinca, nicht gemessen aber geschätzt knapp 40. Immerhin hat sie es geschafft, den Kescher am Gewinde abzubrechen.
> Ich war zufrieden und glücklich und kann einen kurzen, intensiven Angelausflug verbuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347249



Oh fein.
Mal wieder eine Schleie!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und Petri Heil natürlich auch an alle anderen Ükels, die heute erfolgreich waren!


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen heute waren nicht die besten: sonnig zwar aber böiger Wind, nur noch wenige Maden im Gemüsefach, Zeit knapp, Tacklebestellung noch nicht geliefert.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich los und habe mich an den trüben, trägen Bach gesetzt. Simple Montage an der Winklepicker und Bienenmade am 8er Haken. Es biss recht schnell - ein Rotfederchen von 15 cm. Zwanzig Minuten später ein heftiger Biss mit spektakulärer Flucht, viel Geschüttel und Gerumpel. Als ich zum Kescher griff, war der Fisch ab, samt Haken.  Ein Karpfen vermutlich.
> 
> Eine halbe Stunde passierte wenig, gelegentlich war eine Made ausgelutscht. Dann biss wieder etwas und zum Vorschein kam eine wunderschöne Tinca, nicht gemessen aber geschätzt knapp 40. Immerhin hat sie es geschafft, den Kescher am Gewinde abzubrechen.
> Ich war zufrieden und glücklich und kann einen kurzen, intensiven Angelausflug verbuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347249


Ganz herzliches Petri ! Super schöne Tinca 

LG Michael


----------



## Kauli11

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe den Abend, ohne Angelzeug, aber begleitet von etwas Tresterschnaps und ein paar Villiger "Krummen Hunden" alleine am Fluss verbracht. Unter einem großen Baum über Alles, Nichts, Oder nachgedacht und wirklich alle einen braven Menschen sein lassen. Ich bin jetzt zwar leicht angesoffen, aber auch solche Excursionen tun gut!


Moralischen gehabt ?


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen heute waren nicht die besten: sonnig zwar aber böiger Wind, nur noch wenige Maden im Gemüsefach, Zeit knapp, Tacklebestellung noch nicht geliefert.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich los und habe mich an den trüben, trägen Bach gesetzt. Simple Montage an der Winklepicker und Bienenmade am 8er Haken. Es biss recht schnell - ein Rotfederchen von 15 cm. Zwanzig Minuten später ein heftiger Biss mit spektakulärer Flucht, viel Geschüttel und Gerumpel. Als ich zum Kescher griff, war der Fisch ab, samt Haken.  Ein Karpfen vermutlich.
> 
> Eine halbe Stunde passierte wenig, gelegentlich war eine Made ausgelutscht. Dann biss wieder etwas und zum Vorschein kam eine wunderschöne Tinca, nicht gemessen aber geschätzt knapp 40. Immerhin hat sie es geschafft, den Kescher am Gewinde abzubrechen.
> Ich war zufrieden und glücklich und kann einen kurzen, intensiven Angelausflug verbuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347249


Ganz herzliches Petri .Super schöne Schleie.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein herzliches Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Hecht100+

Warum kann man nicht einfach Rotaugen in einer passsenden Größe fange, entweder zu klein oder zu groß, das ist nicht normal. Nachdem es am Vormittag mit Maden überhaupt nicht funktionierte, habe ich dann auf Mais umgestellt. Einmal mit der alten Black Star und einmal mit der neue Acolyte. Und was passierte, ganz zärtliche Bisse auf Puddle Chucker Pose mit einem Maiskorn in 2,5 mtr Tiefe, aber alle auf der Black Star. Rutenplätze getauscht, gleiches Ergebnis. Und alles wunderschöne Rotaugen der 30cm Klasse. Dann habe ich noch den neuen Mardon Modell 4 ausprobiert, funktioniert auch in der Stahlausführung. Und dann, kurz vor dem Zusammenpacken, endlich ein Biß, der Mardon ist entjungfert und auch die Größe der Plötze hätte gepaßt, doch da morgen Pfingsten ist, fiel sie mir rein zufällig beim Eimerauskippen mit ins Wasser. So was ärgerliches. Alles im Allen aber ein schöner Tag am Wasser gewesen. Und ein Petri an allen anderen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben. 






Mardon Modell 4 in Stahlausführung, man beachte die großen geschwungenden Bögen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und sein erstes Opfer, mit 15 gr. Birnenblei und einem Maiskorn der teuren Marke ( MHD war abgelaufen, deshalb mit Genehmigung entnommen ) gefangen.


----------



## Hering 58

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Warum kann man nicht einfach Rotaugen in einer passsenden Größe fange, entweder zu klein oder zu groß, das ist nicht normal. Nachdem es am Vormittag mit Maden überhaupt nicht funktionierte, habe ich dann auf Mais umgestellt. Einmal mit der alten Black Star und einmal mit der neue Acolyte. Und was passierte, ganz zärtliche Bisse auf Puddle Chucker Pose mit einem Maiskorn in 2,5 mtr Tiefe, aber alle auf der Black Star. Rutenplätze getauscht, gleiches Ergebnis. Und alles wunderschöne Rotaugen der 30cm Klasse. Dann habe ich noch den neuen Mardon Modell 4 ausprobiert, funktioniert auch in der Stahlausführung. Und dann, kurz vor dem Zusammenpacken, endlich ein Biß, der Mardon ist entjungfert und auch die Größe der Plötze hätte gepaßt, doch da morgen Pfingsten ist, fiel sie mir rein zufällig beim Eimerauskippen mit ins Wasser. So was ärgerliches. Alles im Allen aber ein schöner Tag am Wasser gewesen. Und ein Petri an allen anderen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 347254
> 
> 
> Mardon Modell 4 in Stahlausführung, man beachte die großen geschwungenden Bögen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347255
> 
> 
> Und sein erstes Opfer, mit 15 gr. Birnenblei und einem Maiskorn der teuren Marke ( MHD war abgelaufen, deshalb mit Genehmigung entnommen ) gefangen.


Ein herzliches Petri .


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Hecht100+ ! Auf eine 30+ Plötze hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock aber die sind hier selten. Bei einem 35er Fisch wäre die Lokalpresse anwesend...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Warum kann man nicht einfach Rotaugen in einer passsenden Größe fange, entweder zu klein oder zu groß, das ist nicht normal. Nachdem es am Vormittag mit Maden überhaupt nicht funktionierte, habe ich dann auf Mais umgestellt. Einmal mit der alten Black Star und einmal mit der neue Acolyte. Und was passierte, ganz zärtliche Bisse auf Puddle Chucker Pose mit einem Maiskorn in 2,5 mtr Tiefe, aber alle auf der Black Star. Rutenplätze getauscht, gleiches Ergebnis. Und alles wunderschöne Rotaugen der 30cm Klasse. Dann habe ich noch den neuen Mardon Modell 4 ausprobiert, funktioniert auch in der Stahlausführung. Und dann, kurz vor dem Zusammenpacken, endlich ein Biß, der Mardon ist entjungfert und auch die Größe der Plötze hätte gepaßt, doch da morgen Pfingsten ist, fiel sie mir rein zufällig beim Eimerauskippen mit ins Wasser. So was ärgerliches. Alles im Allen aber ein schöner Tag am Wasser gewesen. Und ein Petri an allen anderen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 347254
> 
> 
> Mardon Modell 4 in Stahlausführung, man beachte die großen geschwungenden Bögen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347255
> 
> 
> Und sein erstes Opfer, mit 15 gr. Birnenblei und einem Maiskorn der teuren Marke ( MHD war abgelaufen, deshalb mit Genehmigung entnommen ) gefangen.




Toller Bericht.
30cm Plötzen sind doch gut.  

Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, gut waren die alle und machten auch richtig Spaß an der alten 4,50 mtr. Stipprute. Ich wollte aber Koefis haben, da waren sie eine Nummer zu groß. Und das beste war dabei noch die ufernahe Jagd der halbwuechzigen Barsche auf kleine Weissfische, es spritze und plantschte nur so um einen herum. Wenn dann eine große Plötze heran gedrilt würde, war der Spuk erst mal vorbei.


----------



## Jason

Oha, hier ist ja wieder allerhand geschehen. Zuerst mal ein dickes Petri an @Mescalero zu der wunderschönen Schleie. Sehr schön.

@Minimax du wackerer Kämpfer. Auch ein herzliches Petri in deine Richtung. Ich bin entzückt, dass du ein neuen Freund Namens "Goofy" gefunden hast. Ich denke mal, ihr kommt noch öfter zusammen.

@Hecht100+ Cool, dass dein Mardon entjungfert ist. Geiles Teil und Petri heil.

@Kochtopf na dann mal viel Spaß für den morgigen Familienausflug. 

@Finke20 Petri und danke für die Bilder. 

Gruß Jason.


----------



## Minimax

Mensch, @Hecht100+ , der Mardon Mk IV ist die Wucht.  
Ich frage mich langsam, wenn wir Dich genug provozieren und pestern, ob Du dann wohl die Allcpcks Aerial in einer Ükel Edition reverse engineeren könntest...


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax, das übersteigt doch meine Fähigkeiten. Wo ich es noch nicht geschafft habe, meine grosse PIN an die Stellfischrute zu bekommen.


----------



## Jason

Ich selbst habe mein Soll für heute nicht erfüllt. Dann muss ich morgen noch mal ran. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zum Mittag muss ich fertig sein. Dann gibt es Familienessen und Abends gibt es eine interne Feier, wo ich nicht fehlen sollte. Dann geht es am Montag ans Wasser und ich werde berichten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason sieht doch schon toll aus, auch die Mischung ist dir gut gelungen.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason sieht doch schon toll aus, auch die Mischung ist dir gut gelungen.


Vielen Dank. Alles willkürlich, kein Muster. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Hecht100+ ! Auf eine 30+ Plötze hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock aber die sind hier selten. Bei einem 35er Fisch wäre die Lokalpresse anwesend...


Wenn du demnächst es mal am Main versuchst, in Wertheim habe ich meine beiden PB direkt am Campingplatz bei der Autobahn gefangen. Ist aber leider schon im letzten Jahrtausend gewesen. Aber man zehrt von der Erinnerung.


----------



## Mescalero

@Jason 
Das sieht gut aus und ist fast fertig. Manche Pensionäre fallen einer Art Depression anheim, weil sie der fehlenden Arbeit wegen eine gewisse Leere und mit sich selbst nicht viel anzufangen wissen.
Davor möchte ich dich schützen! Bitte kontaktiere mich mal und schlage einen Termin für das Pflastern (und vorher natürlich Fundament bauen etc.) meiner Terasse vor. Material besorge ich notfalls selbst.

Ernsthaft: viel Spaß beim Feiern und Petri Heil für Montag!


----------



## TobBok

Hallo meine lieben Ükel-Mitmenschen - ich habe mich lange Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet....
Auch weil ich seit Januar einen neuen Vollzeit-Job habe, der meine gesamte Aufmerksamkeit verlangt und dafür sorgt, dass ich außerhalb der Freizeit kaum noch aktiv im Internet unterwegs bin und meine freie Zeit größtenteils am Wasser oder mit meinen liebsten Menschen verbringe.

Die Zeit am Wasser verbringe ich mittlerweile mit allen möglichen Angelarten, aber so langsam gegen Ende des ersten Monats nach Ende der Raubfisch-Schonzeit und einem Spinnfisch-Marathon, der mich mit einigen prächtigen Barschen und Hechten belohnte, hat mich der Finger gejuckt und ich sah mich genötigt mit einer Dose Rotwürmern, einem Grundblei und ein paar Wurmhaken einen kleinen Kanal aufzusuchen, der mir mittlerweile einige Weißfisch-Überraschungen brachte, und dort gezielt eine Strecke abzufischen, die für ihre überhängenden Bäume bekannt ist.

Als Combo hatte ich eine Kogha Classy Angler Sensitip-Rute (ich kenne den Ruf von Askari-Eigenmarken, aber dieser Stock hat mir im März selbst kleine Karpfen ohne Probleme gelandet und zeigt Bisse überaus zuverlässig an) und einen Shimano Baitrunner-Größe 2500 mit 0,25er Schnur und einem 0,22er Vorfach gefischt.

Der Kanal (offiziell nennt er sich Graben) hat er der von mir befischten Stelle eine Breite von etwa 2 Metern, einigermaßen Strömung und trotz guten Krautwachstums einige sandige Stellen, die sich für die Köderpräsentation anbieten.

Ich habe mein Blei genau an die Kante zwischen Kraut und Sand geschlenzt, so dass der Wurm auf einer sandigen Fläche auflag.
Immer wieder gab es harte Bisse am Haken, der Wurm wurde immer abgerissen, der Haken blieb leer.

Ein paar Würmer später entschied ich mich dann, den Wurm so oft zu durchstechen, dass wer auch immer dort unten sein Unwesen treibt, nun den Haken mit Wurm in den Mund nehmen müsste, um seine Beute zu sichern. Sofort nach Einwurf gab es wieder Zucker in der Schnur, dann bog die Spitze sich mehrfach ruckartig nach unten. Nach Setzen eines fein dosierten Anschlags konnte ich den Störenfried landen, nachdem ich ihn aus einer Krautfahne befreien musste, in die er wieder flüchten wollte.

Ich konnte einen kräftigen, 33 cm langen Döbel verhaften, der gut im Futter stand - im Graben steht viel Brutfisch, ich denke dort wird er sich reichlich bedienen.

Eine anglerische Sternstunde für mich und ein Nachweis an mich selbst, dass ich mein Handwerk besser verstehe als zu Anfang des Jahres.
Auch wenn der Döbel nicht der größte Fisch ist, den ich jemals gesehen habe - aber mich freut auch nach Jahren der Angelei immernoch der Anblick eines so schönen Tiers.






In der Folge kamen nur noch vorsichtige Bisse, also wechselte ich den Wurm-Haken gegen einen Maden-Haken an einem 0,20er Vorfach und konnte mit zwei Maden in Folge noch ein kleines Rotauge und zwei Gründlinge verhaften.

Im Sonnenschein gegen 16 Uhr schob ich nach gut 6 Stunden Angeln dann meine Sachen zusammen und kraxelte quer über das Feld zurück zu meinem Auto und trat rundum zufrieden die Heimreise an.


----------



## Jason

@TobBok Na denn mal Petri heil und danke für deinen  umfangreichen Bericht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

TobBok schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Ükel-Mitmenschen - ich habe mich lange Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet....
> Auch weil ich seit Januar einen neuen Vollzeit-Job habe, der meine gesamte Aufmerksamkeit verlangt und dafür sorgt, dass ich außerhalb der Freizeit kaum noch aktiv im Internet unterwegs bin und meine freie Zeit größtenteils am Wasser oder mit meinen liebsten Menschen verbringe.
> 
> Die Zeit am Wasser verbringe ich mittlerweile mit allen möglichen Angelarten, aber so langsam gegen Ende des ersten Monats nach Ende der Raubfisch-Schonzeit und einem Spinnfisch-Marathon, der mich mit einigen prächtigen Barschen und Hechten belohnte, hat mich der Finger gejuckt und ich sah mich genötigt mit einer Dose Rotwürmern, einem Grundblei und ein paar Wurmhaken einen kleinen Kanal aufzusuchen, der mir mittlerweile einige Weißfisch-Überraschungen brachte, und dort gezielt eine Strecke abzufischen, die für ihre überhängenden Bäume bekannt ist.
> 
> Als Combo hatte ich eine Kogha Classy Angler Sensitip-Rute (ich kenne den Ruf von Askari-Eigenmarken, aber dieser Stock hat mir im März selbst kleine Karpfen ohne Probleme gelandet und zeigt Bisse überaus zuverlässig an) und einen Shimano Baitrunner-Größe 2500 mit 0,25er Schnur und einem 0,22er Vorfach gefischt.
> 
> Der Kanal (offiziell nennt er sich Graben) hat er der von mir befischten Stelle eine Breite von etwa 2 Metern, einigermaßen Strömung und trotz guten Krautwachstums einige sandige Stellen, die sich für die Köderpräsentation anbieten.
> 
> Ich habe mein Blei genau an die Kante zwischen Kraut und Sand geschlenzt, so dass der Wurm auf einer sandigen Fläche auflag.
> Immer wieder gab es harte Bisse am Haken, der Wurm wurde immer abgerissen, der Haken blieb leer.
> 
> Ein paar Würmer später entschied ich mich dann, den Wurm so oft zu durchstechen, dass wer auch immer dort unten sein Unwesen treibt, nun den Haken mit Wurm in den Mund nehmen müsste, um seine Beute zu sichern. Sofort nach Einwurf gab es wieder Zucker in der Schnur, dann bog die Spitze sich mehrfach ruckartig nach unten. Nach Setzen eines fein dosierten Anschlags konnte ich den Störenfried landen, nachdem ich ihn aus einer Krautfahne befreien musste, in die er wieder flüchten wollte.
> 
> Ich konnte einen kräftigen, 33 cm langen Döbel verhaften, der gut im Futter stand - im Graben steht viel Brutfisch, ich denke dort wird er sich reichlich bedienen.
> 
> Eine anglerische Sternstunde für mich und ein Nachweis an mich selbst, dass ich mein Handwerk besser verstehe als zu Anfang des Jahres.
> Auch wenn der Döbel nicht der größte Fisch ist, den ich jemals gesehen habe - aber mich freut auch nach Jahren der Angelei immernoch der Anblick eines so schönen Tiers.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347263
> 
> 
> In der Folge kamen nur noch vorsichtige Bisse, also wechselte ich den Wurm-Haken gegen einen Maden-Haken an einem 60er Vorfach und konnte mit zwei Maden in Folge noch ein kleines Rotauge und zwei Gründlinge verhaften.
> 
> Im Sonnenschein gegen 16 Uhr schob ich nach gut 6 Stunden Angeln dann meine Sachen zusammen und kraxelte quer über das Feld zurück zu meinem Auto und trat rundum zufrieden die Heimreise an.


Ein herzliches Petri Heil,netter Bericht.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus und ist fast fertig.


Ne, ne. Das Projekt ist noch lange nicht zu Ende. Falls du Hilfe brauchst.... ich komm dann mal mit meinen Bauleiter vorbei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Ne, ne. Das Projekt ist noch lange nicht zu Ende. Falls du Hilfe brauchst.... ich komm dann mal mit meinen Bauleiter vorbei.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Besser mit dem Polier, der weiß wo das Bier steht


----------



## Mescalero

@TobBok 
Petri Heil zum Döbel!
Ich kenne die Sensitip ziemlich gut und halte das für eine richtig gute Rute. Außer die Spitze! Nach meinem Empfinden viieel zu zart und alles andere als harmonisch zum Blank passend. Ich habe sie abgesägt und ausgetauscht. Aber wenn sie dir taugt, ist natürlich alles in Butter!


----------



## Andal

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Moralischen gehabt ?


Nein, so weit ist es noch nicht. Aber ich habe vor einiger Zeit entschieden, nur noch das zu tun, wonach mir der Sinn steht. Und mir stund der Sinn nach absolutem Nichtstun bei gleichzeitiger Ruhe und einer gewissen Entspannung.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Nein, so weit ist es noch nicht. Aber ich habe vor einiger Zeit entschieden, nur noch das zu tun, wonach mir der Sinn steht. Und mir stund der Sinn nach absolutem Nichtstun bei gleichzeitiger Ruhe und einer gewissen Entspannung.


Genau Andal. Man soll immer nur das tun, was einem gut tut. Und mach das auch weiter so. Dann wirst du über 100 Jahre.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend, @TobBok ,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen, der Bursche sieht wirklich makellos und wohlgenährt aus, herzliches Petri!

@Jungs,
also für mich war heute ein toller, langer Tag, und die wesentlichen Details kennt ihr ja schon. Heute hatte ich wirklich viele Johnnies, und auch genau wie berechnet, es ist schön wenn ein Plan klappt- allerdings sind sie mir etwas zu klein, verglichen zum Winter, aber irgendwas ist ja immer. Ansonsten habe ich mir dann ganz am Schluss noch ne Stunde Trotting mit Maden auf Güstern gegönnt, herrlich gefärbt sind die Minibrassen dieses Jahr, fast kann man sie für Rotfedern halten mit goldschuppen und roten und schwarzen Flossen.
Und nicht ganz freiwillig hat scih für ich morgen ein weiteres Fenster geöffnet: So Döbel-zufrieden bin ich, das ich sogar in Erwägung ziehe, einfach einen leckeren Vorrat Grundeln für die Missus zu stippen.. mal sehen.
hg
Euer 
Mini


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> @TobBok
> Petri Heil zum Döbel!
> Ich kenne die Sensitip ziemlich gut und halte das für eine richtig gute Rute. Außer die Spitze! Nach meinem Empfinden viieel zu zart und alles andere als harmonisch zum Blank passend. Ich habe sie abgesägt und ausgetauscht. Aber wenn sie dir taugt, ist natürlich alles in Butter!


Die Spitze hat mich zu Anfang auch ein wenig irritiert. Aber mittlerweile hab ich Wege gefunden, sie für mich effektiv und vernünftig einzusetzen.
Überkopfwürfe sind halt nicht drin, aber dafür benutze ich sie auch nicht. 
Oft ist das meine Go-To-Rute, wenn ich kleinere Weißfische erwarte - aber bei starkem Wind oder größeren Gewässern lasse ich sie gleich in der Ecke stehen, weil sie dafür nicht zweckmäßig ist.
Da hab ich dann andere Ruten parat, zu denen ich gerne greife und die ich dann fische.
Der Kanal ist so ein Einsatzgebiet, da kann sie punkten, weil sie auch die kleinsten Gründlingszupfer anzeigt - und an der Uferkante zwischen den Bäumen ists auch recht windstill.

@all: Petri Dank für die Glückwünsche 
@Minimax - ich finds cool endlich mal 30 Minuten zum Posten gefunden zu haben.
Ich könnte jetzt über all die Brassen an Baggerseen berichten, Karpfen an Vereinsteichen - aber das sind mittlerweile Lagerfeuer-Stories.


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Genau Andal. Man soll immer nur das tun, was einem gut tut. Und mach das auch weiter so. Dann wirst du über 100 Jahre.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Also ein Ziel habe ich mir keines gesetzt. Aber so lange ich halbwegs gesund bleibe, habe ich auch nix gegen 100...


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mach dir einen schönen Tag am Wasser -Kalle.


Grill fleisch ist schon am Start.
Und genug Köder auch.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Also ein Ziel habe ich mir keines gesetzt. Aber so lange ich halbwegs gesund bleibe, habe ich auch nix gegen 100...


Ich hätte nichts dagegen. Dann bleibst du uns noch lange erhalten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Dann wirst du über *100 Jahre*.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Andal schrieb:


> Aber so lange ich halbwegs gesund bleibe, habe ich auch nix gegen *100*...



Hier ist ein 100jähriger Angler, vorbildliche Haltung, Tadellose Erscheinung!


----------



## Andal

So ungefähr stelle ich mir das auch vor.


----------



## phirania

Bald ist wieder Kanalzeit angesagt....
Da war noch ein Treffen offen....


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> So ungefähr stelle ich mir das auch vor.


Genau, so wirst du auch mal ans Wasser hinken und dem schönsten Hobby der Welt nachgehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Genau, so wirst du auch mal ans Wasser hinken und dem schönsten Hobby der Welt nachgehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Was das hinken, hatschen und stolpern angeht, bin ich schon 90.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Was das hinken, hatschen und stolpern angeht, bin ich schon 90.


Das letzte mal hab ich dich auf der Stippermesse gesehen. Da kamst du mir vor wie 63. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Das wechselt stark - das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Das wechselt stark - das ist ja das Problem.


Du stehst doch noch gut im Saft. Könntest mir noch aufm Bau helfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich deine Terrasse pflastere, wirds ein Skaterpark - schön wellig.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die schönen Berichte und Petri heil zu den Fängen quer durch die Republik!

@Mescalero - wunderschöne Tinca, mögen ihr in diesem Jahr noch weitere folgen!

@Hecht100+ - der Mardon MkIV ist echt ne Wucht - Hut ab vor Deinem Geschick und Petri zu den Plötz!

@TobBok  - schön, mal wieder von Dir zu lesen! Petri zu dem wunderschön gezeichneten Döbel!

@Minimax - danke für die Notizen vom Wasser. Das Döbel-Pin-Foto ist super.
Viel Erfolg morgen, und hoffentlich drückt es Deine Stimmung nicht auf Marianengraben-Niveau, falls sich ein Döbel der Grundel-Köder bedient.

@Jason - pfff, alle Achtung vor der Plackerei an der Terrasse! Mir tut schon vom Lesen der Rücken weh.
Hoffentlich fällt die Belohnung für Deine Arbeit entsprechend aus.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - einen richtig schönen Angeltag mit allem Zubehör wünsch ich Dir und Deiner Family!


----------



## geomas

Mal ne Frage vom Döbel-Novizen an die gestandenen Routiniers hier:
Oberflächenfischen mit Schwimmbrot - hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Stand jetzt hab ich am Montag-Nachmittag, evtl. auch am Dienstag-Nachmittag und Mittwoch Zeit für einen Trip in Richtung Chub.
Und die Angelei mit Schwimmbrot wäre doch eine Ükel-konforme Möglichkeit, meine neue Spxxxrute einzuweihen.


----------



## Mescalero

Erfahrung habe ich nicht aber ich bin ganz Ohr! Schwimmbrotattacken führe ich nämlich auch im Schilde und habe mich unterdessen schon mit allerlei Wasserkugeln und Kram (Piloten z.B., um auch mal eine Nymphe treiben zu lassen) eingedeckt. Im Bastelgeschäft gab es außerdem fluffige Filzkügelchen in verschiedenen Farben, für mich als Brillenträger gehen die als Brotflocken durch, mal schauen, ob die Fische das auch so _sehen._


----------



## Hecht100+

Als erstes beim Schwimmbrotangeln probiere ich aus, gehen die Fische überhaupt an die Toast - Scheibe? Also Stücke abgebrochen und mit der Schleuder hinaus geschossen. Dann kann man auch erkennen. Ob eine Schule Rotaugen daran nuckelt oder ob das ganze Stück mit einem Mal verschwindet. Und dann ein Stück Toast mit einem Haken versehen und vorsichtig in Richtung Fisch werfen. Beobachten und nicht zu früh anschlagen, bei Karpfen hängen viele bei mir selbst. Was ich noch besser finde ist das Toaststueck mit der Stellfischrute sanft aufs Wasser legen, nur bei Drill mit 8,5 mtr. und einem verärgertem Fisch, da geht die Post ab. Dafür ist die Elastizität der langen Rute und ihr Puffervermoegen nicht zu verachten. Und fuer welliges Wasser gibt es aus England künstliches Schwimmbrot, hält fantastisch am Haken und wenn der Fisch es im Drilll nicht abreisst kann man es mehrmals verwenden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Oberflächenfischen mit Schwimmbrot - hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?




Jupp.
Ich hab früher oft so auf Döbel geangelt.

Dazu anfangs als Wurfgewicht ne kleine Wasserkugel benutzt, später dann einen (Carp) surface controller.
Da gibt es ja inzwischen haufenweise geeignete Modelle.
Das Vorfach sollte mindestens einen Meter lang(besser noch länger!!) sein damit Köder und controller/Wasserkugel nicht gleichzeitig im Blickfeld der Döbel ankommen.
Das mögen die nicht.


----------



## Finke20

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber Koefis haben, da waren sie eine Nummer zu groß.


 

Es kommt doch immer auf die Perspektive an, wer Hechte100+  fangen möchte, der muss auch dementsprechende Köder verwenden .


----------



## Hecht100+

@Finke20
Frei nach Radio Eriwan:
Im Prinzip kann beim Hecht Angeln ein Köderfisch kaum zu groß sein, es sei denn, der Hecht war vorher in der Kirche und hat sich umtaufen lassen auf den Namen Barsch.


----------



## Papamopps

Minimax schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, @Papamops, was für eine prächtige Plötze bzw. Rotauge bzw. Augenrot, bzw. Plauge (Vorschlag)! Herzliches Petri!
> 
> Wie kam es zu dem Goldhaken am Barscharsch?



@Minimax ich hab erst jetzt beim 3. Mal lesen verstanden, was du meinst.

Der Goldhaken ist nicht von mir
Und ich hab den gar nicht bemerkt, da ich den Barsch schnell wieder ins Wasser lassen wollte.


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde, Petri allen die Erfolgreich gewesen sind.
> 
> Inspiriert  von eurem kurzen abschweifen in die Hardbait -Gefilde. Sind mir wieder Szenen eingefallen ich bei Raubfischangeln erlebt habe.
> Ich habe dazu mal meine Foto´s durchsucht und ich konnte noch einige Aufnahmen finden und diese sind voll Ükeltauglich .
> 
> Rotfeder auf Illex Clyde Mudsucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf Illex Water Monitor 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf 5 cm Kopyto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder auf 4 Mepps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was auch sehr auffällig ist, es sind ausschließlich Rotfedern, die den Ködern nicht widerstehen konnten.


Dickes Petri zur Raubfeder...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage vom Döbel-Novizen an die gestandenen Routiniers hier:
> Oberflächenfischen mit Schwimmbrot - hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Stand jetzt hab ich am Montag-Nachmittag, evtl. auch am Dienstag-Nachmittag und Mittwoch Zeit für einen Trip in Richtung Chub.
> Und die Angelei mit Schwimmbrot wäre doch eine Ükel-konforme Möglichkeit, meine neue Spxxxrute einzuweihen.





Mescalero schrieb:


> Erfahrung habe ich nicht aber ich bin ganz Ohr! Schwimmbrotattacken führe ich nämlich auch im Schilde und habe mich unterdessen schon mit allerlei Wasserkugeln und Kram (Piloten z.B., um auch mal eine Nymphe treiben zu lassen) eingedeckt. Im Bastelgeschäft gab es außerdem fluffige Filzkügelchen in verschiedenen Farben, für mich als Brillenträger gehen die als Brotflocken durch, mal schauen, ob die Fische das auch so _sehen._


Was fängt, das zählt auch!


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen heute waren nicht die besten: sonnig zwar aber böiger Wind, nur noch wenige Maden im Gemüsefach, Zeit knapp, Tacklebestellung noch nicht geliefert.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich los und habe mich an den trüben, trägen Bach gesetzt. Simple Montage an der Winklepicker und Bienenmade am 8er Haken. Es biss recht schnell - ein Rotfederchen von 15 cm. Zwanzig Minuten später ein heftiger Biss mit spektakulärer Flucht, viel Geschüttel und Gerumpel. Als ich zum Kescher griff, war der Fisch ab, samt Haken.  Ein Karpfen vermutlich.
> 
> Eine halbe Stunde passierte wenig, gelegentlich war eine Made ausgelutscht. Dann biss wieder etwas und zum Vorschein kam eine wunderschöne Tinca, nicht gemessen aber geschätzt knapp 40. Immerhin hat sie es geschafft, den Kescher am Gewinde abzubrechen.
> Ich war zufrieden und glücklich und kann einen kurzen, intensiven Angelausflug verbuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347249


Dickes Petri
Echte Schönheit die Schleie


----------



## phirania

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Warum kann man nicht einfach Rotaugen in einer passsenden Größe fange, entweder zu klein oder zu groß, das ist nicht normal. Nachdem es am Vormittag mit Maden überhaupt nicht funktionierte, habe ich dann auf Mais umgestellt. Einmal mit der alten Black Star und einmal mit der neue Acolyte. Und was passierte, ganz zärtliche Bisse auf Puddle Chucker Pose mit einem Maiskorn in 2,5 mtr Tiefe, aber alle auf der Black Star. Rutenplätze getauscht, gleiches Ergebnis. Und alles wunderschöne Rotaugen der 30cm Klasse. Dann habe ich noch den neuen Mardon Modell 4 ausprobiert, funktioniert auch in der Stahlausführung. Und dann, kurz vor dem Zusammenpacken, endlich ein Biß, der Mardon ist entjungfert und auch die Größe der Plötze hätte gepaßt, doch da morgen Pfingsten ist, fiel sie mir rein zufällig beim Eimerauskippen mit ins Wasser. So was ärgerliches. Alles im Allen aber ein schöner Tag am Wasser gewesen. Und ein Petri an allen anderen, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 347254
> 
> 
> Mardon Modell 4 in Stahlausführung, man beachte die großen geschwungenden Bögen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347255
> 
> 
> Und sein erstes Opfer, mit 15 gr. Birnenblei und einem Maiskorn der teuren Marke ( MHD war abgelaufen, deshalb mit Genehmigung entnommen ) gefangen.


Petri heil.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe mein Soll für heute nicht erfüllt. Dann muss ich morgen noch mal ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347264
> 
> Zum Mittag muss ich fertig sein. Dann gibt es Familienessen und Abends gibt es eine interne Feier, wo ich nicht fehlen sollte. Dann geht es am Montag ans Wasser und ich werde berichten.
> 
> Gruß Jason





TobBok schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Ükel-Mitmenschen - ich habe mich lange Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet....
> Auch weil ich seit Januar einen neuen Vollzeit-Job habe, der meine gesamte Aufmerksamkeit verlangt und dafür sorgt, dass ich außerhalb der Freizeit kaum noch aktiv im Internet unterwegs bin und meine freie Zeit größtenteils am Wasser oder mit meinen liebsten Menschen verbringe.
> 
> Die Zeit am Wasser verbringe ich mittlerweile mit allen möglichen Angelarten, aber so langsam gegen Ende des ersten Monats nach Ende der Raubfisch-Schonzeit und einem Spinnfisch-Marathon, der mich mit einigen prächtigen Barschen und Hechten belohnte, hat mich der Finger gejuckt und ich sah mich genötigt mit einer Dose Rotwürmern, einem Grundblei und ein paar Wurmhaken einen kleinen Kanal aufzusuchen, der mir mittlerweile einige Weißfisch-Überraschungen brachte, und dort gezielt eine Strecke abzufischen, die für ihre überhängenden Bäume bekannt ist.
> 
> Als Combo hatte ich eine Kogha Classy Angler Sensitip-Rute (ich kenne den Ruf von Askari-Eigenmarken, aber dieser Stock hat mir im März selbst kleine Karpfen ohne Probleme gelandet und zeigt Bisse überaus zuverlässig an) und einen Shimano Baitrunner-Größe 2500 mit 0,25er Schnur und einem 0,22er Vorfach gefischt.
> 
> Der Kanal (offiziell nennt er sich Graben) hat er der von mir befischten Stelle eine Breite von etwa 2 Metern, einigermaßen Strömung und trotz guten Krautwachstums einige sandige Stellen, die sich für die Köderpräsentation anbieten.
> 
> Ich habe mein Blei genau an die Kante zwischen Kraut und Sand geschlenzt, so dass der Wurm auf einer sandigen Fläche auflag.
> Immer wieder gab es harte Bisse am Haken, der Wurm wurde immer abgerissen, der Haken blieb leer.
> 
> Ein paar Würmer später entschied ich mich dann, den Wurm so oft zu durchstechen, dass wer auch immer dort unten sein Unwesen treibt, nun den Haken mit Wurm in den Mund nehmen müsste, um seine Beute zu sichern. Sofort nach Einwurf gab es wieder Zucker in der Schnur, dann bog die Spitze sich mehrfach ruckartig nach unten. Nach Setzen eines fein dosierten Anschlags konnte ich den Störenfried landen, nachdem ich ihn aus einer Krautfahne befreien musste, in die er wieder flüchten wollte.
> 
> Ich konnte einen kräftigen, 33 cm langen Döbel verhaften, der gut im Futter stand - im Graben steht viel Brutfisch, ich denke dort wird er sich reichlich bedienen.
> 
> Eine anglerische Sternstunde für mich und ein Nachweis an mich selbst, dass ich mein Handwerk besser verstehe als zu Anfang des Jahres.
> Auch wenn der Döbel nicht der größte Fisch ist, den ich jemals gesehen habe - aber mich freut auch nach Jahren der Angelei immernoch der Anblick eines so schönen Tiers.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347272
> 
> 
> In der Folge kamen nur noch vorsichtige Bisse, also wechselte ich den Wurm-Haken gegen einen Maden-Haken an einem 0,20er Vorfach und konnte mit zwei Maden in Folge noch ein kleines Rotauge und zwei Gründlinge verhaften.
> 
> Im Sonnenschein gegen 16 Uhr schob ich nach gut 6 Stunden Angeln dann meine Sachen zusammen und kraxelte quer über das Feld zurück zu meinem Auto und trat rundum zufrieden die Heimreise an.


Dir auch ein dickes Petri


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> @Minimax ich hab erst jetzt beim 3. Mal lesen verstanden, was du meinst.
> 
> Der Goldhaken ist nicht von mir
> Und ich hab den gar nicht bemerkt, da ich den Barsch schnell wieder ins Wasser lassen wollte.



Ja, manchmal kommt das vor- meine erste und einzige Quappe hatte auch einen monströsen Haken an der Brustflosse kleben. Und vor einigen Monaten fing ich einen Döbel, der schändlicherweise einen meiner eigenen Haken, den er wenige Stunden zuvor abgerissen hatte in der Lippe hatte
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Papamopps

Nachtrag zu gestern... 
....wenn der Romantiker durchkommt.


----------



## geomas

Danke an den Professore und Hecht100+ für Eure Hinweise in Sachen Oberflächenangelei auf Döbel.
Hier am Fluß nebenan (es gibt hier Alande, aber keine Döbel) zupfen fast ausschließlich kleine Fische an treibenden Flocken herum.
Wenn ich mal einen an der Oberfläche ziehenden Fisch sah, war meist keine geeignete Angel/Montage griffbereit.

Meine aktuellen Döbelgewässer sind eher übersichtlich, vermutlich gehts da auch ohne Wasserkugel oder Controller. 
Ich werde mal etwas experimentieren.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Grill fleisch ist schon am Start.
> Und genug Köder auch.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg -Kalle.


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu gestern...
> ....wenn der Romantiker durchkommt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347288


Was für ein schönes Bild.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fröhliche Pfingsten, Jungs.Erstmal ein dickes Petri an die vielen Fänger des gestrigen Tages. Sind ja wieder tolle Fische rausgekommen.
Ich bin heute mir Miss Wuemmehunter zum pfingstlichen Feedern an der Oste. Bis zum ersten Fisch hat es nur ein paar Minuten gedauert. Ein knapp fuffzischer Brassen wollte die Maden. Und die Güstern beißen auch. 
Wir werden den ganzen Tag bleiben, Teile des Pfingstochsens kommen nachher auf den Grill.
Euch wünsche ich allen ein tolles und fischreiches Wochenende!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Dickes Petri für dich und auch ein frohes Pfingstfest, natürlich für alle anderen auch.


----------



## Hering 58

Frohe Pfingsten und ein dickes Petri an alle die am Wasser sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Meine aktuellen Döbelgewässer sind eher übersichtlich, vermutlich gehts da auch ohne Wasserkugel oder Controller.
> Ich werde mal etwas experimentieren.




Der Controller hat Vorteile.
Man kann die Schnur "menden" ohne das man dabei den Köder verzeiht, da das Vorfach ja nicht mitgestreckt wird.
Die gesamt Montage lässt sich so viel besser dirigieren als wenn man nur Brot dran hat.

Selbst Erfahrungen zu sammeln ist aber auf jeden Fall immer gut und lehrreich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fröhliche Pfingsten, Jungs.Erstmal ein dickes Petri an die vielen Fänger des gestrigen Tages. Sind ja wieder tolle Fische rausgekommen.
> Ich bin heute mir Miss Wuemmehunter zum pfingstlichen Feedern an der Oste. Bis zum ersten Fisch hat es nur ein paar Minuten gedauert. Ein knapp fuffzischer Brassen wollte die Maden. Und die Güstern beißen auch.
> Wir werden den ganzen Tag bleiben, Teile des Pfingstochsens kommen nachher auf den Grill.
> Euch wünsche ich allen ein tolles und fischreiches Wochenende!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347312
> Anhang anzeigen 347313




Petri Heil, Stephan!
Das klingt nach einem tollen Tag.
Viel Spaß.
*
Frohe Pfingsten an alle Ükels!*


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fröhliche Pfingsten, Jungs.Erstmal ein dickes Petri an die vielen Fänger des gestrigen Tages. Sind ja wieder tolle Fische rausgekommen.
> Ich bin heute mir Miss Wuemmehunter zum pfingstlichen Feedern an der Oste. Bis zum ersten Fisch hat es nur ein paar Minuten gedauert. Ein knapp fuffzischer Brassen wollte die Maden. Und die Güstern beißen auch.
> Wir werden den ganzen Tag bleiben, Teile des Pfingstochsens kommen nachher auf den Grill.
> Euch wünsche ich allen ein tolles und fischreiches Wochenende!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347312
> Anhang anzeigen 347313


 Für euch auch ein frohes Pfingstfest und ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Minimax

So! Polbrille kaputt und Bankstick vergessen! Geht ja gut los, immerhin, die Fische sind munter drauf und beißen!
Petri allen die ans Wasser kommen,
Mini


----------



## Ukel

Frohe Pfingsten den Ükelanern und Petri an alle Fänger. Bei mir gibt es heute maximal Trockenübungen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> So! Polbrille kaputt und Bankstick vergessen! Geht ja gut los, immerhin, die Fische sind munter drauf und beißen!
> Petri allen die ans Wasser kommen,
> Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347318


Aber so ein selbstgeschnittenes Gaberl hat was ... und Old Isaac kam auch ohne Polbrille aus.


----------



## Kauli11

Andal schrieb:


> Also ein Ziel habe ich mir keines gesetzt. Aber so lange ich halbwegs gesund bleibe, habe ich auch nix gegen 100..


Hast du richtig erkannt, kommt immer darauf an, wie man hundert wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Polbrille kaputt




Kannst du dafür nicht auch was aus Holz schnitzen?

So etwa?


----------



## Minimax

Zur Not komm ich auch ohne klar, der erste ü40 heute wenige Augenblicke nach Einwurf an vorgefütterzem Spot.  Udeleihi, heute wird ein schöner Tag!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edit: die Tücken des Dschungelkrieges, hahahaha


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> der erste ü40 heute wenige Augenblicke nach Einwurf an vorgefütterzem Spot.




Super!
Auf dass noch einige folgen.
cheers


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Zur Not komm ich auch ohne klar, der erste ü40 heute wenige Augenblicke nach Einwurf an vorgefütterzem Spot.  Udeleihi, heute wird ein schöner Tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347319
> 
> 
> Edit: die Tücken des Dschungelkrieges, hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347320


Ist das eine neue Feederrolle? Fliegen da die Partikel gleich beim Wurf mit...?


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Zur Not komm ich auch ohne klar, der erste ü40 heute wenige Augenblicke nach Einwurf an vorgefütterzem Spot.  Udeleihi, heute wird ein schöner Tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347319
> 
> 
> Edit: die Tücken des Dschungelkrieges, hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347320


Petri,da geht noch was.


----------



## Slappy

Schöne Pfingsten und ein herzliches Petri. 



Papamopps schrieb:


> @Minimax ich hab erst jetzt beim 3. Mal lesen verstanden, was du meinst.
> 
> Der Goldhaken ist nicht von mir
> Und ich hab den gar nicht bemerkt, da ich den Barsch schnell wieder ins Wasser lassen wollte.


Wie krass, den hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Am Ende kommt alles wieder irgendwie raus... 



Mein Sonntagmorgenritual wurde auch wieder vollzogen. 




Diesmal bin ich aber erst später los. Schlaf war mir nach 3 Tagen Gartenarbeit etwas wichtiger. 
Mir dabei waren die beiden neuen Mädels. Die Sensomax und die S7. Es gab Futter mit Maden, Castern und mal wieder Mais.
Die Fische wollten heute nicht so recht. Am Anfang gab es Mais am Haar mit Maden am Haken an der S7 und nur Mais an der Senso. Ergebnis, kein einzigen Zupfer. Also nach 1h Mais ab und mit Maden geangelt. Endlich gab es Zupfer an der Senso. Aber mehr auch nicht. Also schön dicht ran ans Ufer und siehe da, der erste Fisch. Allerdings hat der kleine sich kurz vor dem Freiflug selbst befreit. Beim nächsten Wurf zog sich ein Minibarsch die Maden rein. Und dann wollte es der erste Fisch noch mal wissen. Eventuell war es auch das Geschwisterchen...... Dann war wieder Flaute. 




Irgendwann wechselte ich mal in die Mitte des Weihers. Lange kam nichts. Erst kurz vor Schluss erbamte sich noch einer. 




Alle Fische gab es auf der Senso, die somit ebenfalls beim ersten Einsatz Fisch brachte. Die S7  hatte heute nur einen kurzen kräftigen Ruck ohne das einer hängen geblieben ist. Gerne wäre ich noch länger geblieben doch die Abmachung ist - Vormittag -. 
Mit etwas Glück darf ich heute Abend oder morgen noch mal los.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Alle Fische gab es auf der Senso, die somit ebenfalls beim ersten Einsatz Fisch brachte. Die S7 hatte heute nur einen kurzen kräftigen Ruck ohne das einer hängen geblieben ist.




Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, Slappy.
Irgendwann wird es besser.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nochmals im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Herzliche Grüße von der Oste. Konnte gerade ein Gster mit einer Pigmentstörung in Herzfoem auf dem Kiemendeckel fangen.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nochmals im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Herzliche Grüße von der Oste. Konnte gerade ein Gster mit einer Pigmentstörung in Herzfoem auf dem Kiemendeckel fangen.
> Anhang anzeigen 347325


Ah, Madame de Güstrè, die skandalumwitterte Kurtisane am Hofe des Schuppenkönigs!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Slappy @Minimax @Wuemmehunter und @alle nicht namentlich erwähnten!
Bei mir wird es leider heute nichts und morgen wahrscheinlich auch nicht, schade, zumal bestes Angelwetter herrscht.


----------



## Minimax

So, hier ist der Gerechtigkeit Genüge getan. Nun brause ich mit dem Minimobil zu einem neuen Abschnitt zum erkunden. Auch wenn ich dort leer ausgehe, bin ich schon überhappy heute!


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, Slappy.
> Irgendwann wird es besser.
> 
> Petri Heil.


Du, ich bin schon happy. Immerhin bekomme ich inzwischen jedes mal Fisch in die Hand.


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Schöne Pfingsten und ein herzliches Petri.
> 
> 
> Wie krass, den hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Am Ende kommt alles wieder irgendwie raus...
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Sonntagmorgenritual wurde auch wieder vollzogen.
> Anhang anzeigen 347324
> 
> Diesmal bin ich aber erst später los. Schlaf war mir nach 3 Tagen Gartenarbeit etwas wichtiger.
> Mir dabei waren die beiden neuen Mädels. Die Sensomax und die S7. Es gab Futter mit Maden, Castern und mal wieder Mais.
> Die Fische wollten heute nicht so recht. Am Anfang gab es Mais am Haar mit Maden am Haken an der S7 und nur Mais an der Senso. Ergebnis, kein einzigen Zupfer. Also nach 1h Mais ab und mit Maden geangelt. Endlich gab es Zupfer an der Senso. Aber mehr auch nicht. Also schön dicht ran ans Ufer und siehe da, der erste Fisch. Allerdings hat der kleine sich kurz vor dem Freiflug selbst befreit. Beim nächsten Wurf zog sich ein Minibarsch die Maden rein. Und dann wollte es der erste Fisch noch mal wissen. Eventuell war es auch das Geschwisterchen...... Dann war wieder Flaute.
> Anhang anzeigen 347322
> 
> Irgendwann wechselte ich mal in die Mitte des Weihers. Lange kam nichts. Erst kurz vor Schluss erbamte sich noch einer.
> Anhang anzeigen 347323
> 
> Alle Fische gab es auf der Senso, die somit ebenfalls beim ersten Einsatz Fisch brachte. Die S7  hatte heute nur einen kurzen kräftigen Ruck ohne das einer hängen geblieben ist. Gerne wäre ich noch länger geblieben doch die Abmachung ist - Vormittag -.
> Mit etwas Glück darf ich heute Abend oder morgen noch mal los.


Ein herzliches Petri,nette Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein herzliches Petri @Minimax @Wuemmehunter


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Wuemmehunter, @Slappy  und @Minimax - wunderbar, daß Ihr den Pfingstsonntag so sinnvoll nutzen konntet!


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Controller hat Vorteile.
> Man kann die Schnur "menden" ohne das man dabei den Köder verzeiht, da das Vorfach ja nicht mitgestreckt wird.
> Die gesamt Montage lässt sich so viel besser dirigieren als wenn man nur Brot dran hat.
> 
> Selbst Erfahrungen zu sammeln ist aber auf jeden Fall immer gut und lehrreich.




Danke, ich habe eben noch (leichte) Controller bestellt, werde es vermutlich aber erstmal auf die ganz einfache Tour probieren.
Mit etwas Glück schon morgen Nachmittag. Der rechte Gummistiefel ist ja wieder trocken ;-)


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> So! Polbrille kaputt und Bankstick vergessen! Geht ja gut los, immerhin, die Fische sind munter drauf und beißen!
> Petri allen die ans Wasser kommen,
> Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347318



Irgendwie ist es dieses Jahr leicht verrückt hier. Jetzt schon wir Ükels mit Pol. Komische Zeit.  

Allen aber erst einmal Petri für die Fänge u vor allem Dank für Berichte, Bilder und vor allem der allgemeinen Teilnahme am Ükel! Davon kann man in der Trockenzeit zehren und Motivation tanken eben auch kurze Momente einfach an unserem liebsten Element samt Bewohnern zu verbringen.

Meine Herren, ich brauche eine Entscheidungshilfe. Da Ihr diese Zwickmühle betreffend im ganzen Lande bekannt für Eure einzigartige Objektivität seid, wende ich mich mit gutem Gefühl wohlwollend an Euch. Ich nehme mir morgen einfach ein Minifenster. Plan - ne Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang am Wässerchen sein, zum Frühstück daheim mit leckeren, frischen Tankstellenbrötchen. Jetzt kommt Ihr ins Spiel. Bin unentschloßen. Lust hätte ich auf beide Möglichkeiten. Nummer 1: Leichtes Gepäck, 2 Spinnruten. Bis zum hell werden Strecke machen auf kleine Welse, dann kurz UL auf Barsch, Döbel.
Version 2: 2 Ruten. Eine mit ner handvoll kleinen Boilies auslegen, vielleicht an der Pin oder Stationären. Beim hell werden einfach noch meine Purist mit Pose und Würmer raus, aber ohne Futter und Co. Hab noch Würmer daheim und nach der Kontrolle eben sind sie noch relativ agil.
Was meinen, meine Herren?


----------



## geomas

So, und jetzt gehts per pedes an den Fluß nebenan.
Zuletzt „blankte” ich dort ja - also werd ich einfach mal sehen, ob sich was tut oder nicht.
Deinen Ostwind-Spruch hab ich mir gemerkt, Professore, und wäre natürlich äußerst froh, ihn widerlegen zu können.

@rustaweli - Version zwo macht Geo froh und die Raubfische sowieso.


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es dieses Jahr leicht verrückt hier. Jetzt schon wir Ükels mit Pol. Komische Zeit.
> 
> Allen aber erst einmal Petri für die Fänge u vor allem Dank für Berichte, Bilder und vor allem der allgemeinen Teilnahme am Ükel! Davon kann man in der Trockenzeit zehren und Motivation tanken eben auch kurze Momente einfach an unserem liebsten Element samt Bewohnern zu verbringen.
> 
> Meine Herren, ich brauche eine Entscheidungshilfe. Da Ihr diese Zwickmühle betreffend im ganzen Lande bekannt für Eure einzigartige Objektivität seid, wende ich mich mit gutem Gefühl wohlwollend an Euch. Ich nehme mir morgen einfach ein Minifenster. Plan - ne Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang am Wässerchen sein, zum Frühstück daheim mit leckeren, frischen Tankstellenbrötchen. Jetzt kommt Ihr ins Spiel. Bin unentschloßen. Lust hätte ich auf beide Möglichkeiten. Nummer 1: Leichtes Gepäck, 2 Spinnruten. Bis zum hell werden Strecke machen auf kleine Welse, dann kurz UL auf Barsch, Döbel.
> Version 2: 2 Ruten. Eine mit ner handvoll kleinen Boilies auslegen, vielleicht an der Pin oder Stationären. Beim hell werden einfach noch meine Purist mit Pose und Würmer raus, aber ohne Futter und Co. Hab noch Würmer daheim und nach der Kontrolle eben sind sie noch relativ agil.
> Was meinen, meine Herren?


Eindeutig Version 2 ! Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und viel Freude !


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe eben noch (leichte) Controller bestellt, werde es vermutlich aber erstmal auf die ganz einfache Tour probieren.
> Mit etwas Glück schon morgen Nachmittag. Der rechte Gummistiefel ist ja wieder trocken ;-)


Ein stinknormaler Korkproppen, die rote Mütze abgeschmirgelt. Einfacher kann man einen Controller nicht herstellen.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es dieses Jahr leicht verrückt hier. Jetzt schon wir Ükels mit Pol. Komische Zeit.
> 
> Allen aber erst einmal Petri für die Fänge u vor allem Dank für Berichte, Bilder und vor allem der allgemeinen Teilnahme am Ükel! Davon kann man in der Trockenzeit zehren und Motivation tanken eben auch kurze Momente einfach an unserem liebsten Element samt Bewohnern zu verbringen.
> 
> Meine Herren, ich brauche eine Entscheidungshilfe. Da Ihr diese Zwickmühle betreffend im ganzen Lande bekannt für Eure einzigartige Objektivität seid, wende ich mich mit gutem Gefühl wohlwollend an Euch. Ich nehme mir morgen einfach ein Minifenster. Plan - ne Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang am Wässerchen sein, zum Frühstück daheim mit leckeren, frischen Tankstellenbrötchen. Jetzt kommt Ihr ins Spiel. Bin unentschloßen. Lust hätte ich auf beide Möglichkeiten. Nummer 1: Leichtes Gepäck, 2 Spinnruten. Bis zum hell werden Strecke machen auf kleine Welse, dann kurz UL auf Barsch, Döbel.
> Version 2: 2 Ruten. Eine mit ner handvoll kleinen Boilies auslegen, vielleicht an der Pin oder Stationären. Beim hell werden einfach noch meine Purist mit Pose und Würmer raus, aber ohne Futter und Co. Hab noch Würmer daheim und nach der Kontrolle eben sind sie noch relativ agil.
> Was meinen, meine Herren?


Greif an dein Gesäß, ziehe die Börse, nimm eine Münze und wirf sie... ich weiss keinen anderen Rat.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, und jetzt gehts per pedes an den Fluß nebenan.
> Zuletzt „blankte” ich dort ja - also werd ich einfach mal sehen, ob sich was tut oder nicht.
> Deinen Ostwind-Spruch hab ich mir gemerkt, Professore, und wäre natürlich äußerst froh, ihn widerlegen zu können.
> 
> @rustaweli - Version zwo macht Geo froh und die Raubfische sowieso.


Viel Erfolg Georg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es dieses Jahr leicht verrückt hier. Jetzt schon wir Ükels mit Pol. Komische Zeit.
> 
> Allen aber erst einmal Petri für die Fänge u vor allem Dank für Berichte, Bilder und vor allem der allgemeinen Teilnahme am Ükel! Davon kann man in der Trockenzeit zehren und Motivation tanken eben auch kurze Momente einfach an unserem liebsten Element samt Bewohnern zu verbringen.
> 
> Meine Herren, ich brauche eine Entscheidungshilfe. Da Ihr diese Zwickmühle betreffend im ganzen Lande bekannt für Eure einzigartige Objektivität seid, wende ich mich mit gutem Gefühl wohlwollend an Euch. Ich nehme mir morgen einfach ein Minifenster. Plan - ne Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang am Wässerchen sein, zum Frühstück daheim mit leckeren, frischen Tankstellenbrötchen. Jetzt kommt Ihr ins Spiel. Bin unentschloßen. Lust hätte ich auf beide Möglichkeiten. Nummer 1: Leichtes Gepäck, 2 Spinnruten. Bis zum hell werden Strecke machen auf kleine Welse, dann kurz UL auf Barsch, Döbel.
> Version 2: 2 Ruten. Eine mit ner handvoll kleinen Boilies auslegen, vielleicht an der Pin oder Stationären. Beim hell werden einfach noch meine Purist mit Pose und Würmer raus, aber ohne Futter und Co. Hab noch Würmer daheim und nach der Kontrolle eben sind sie noch relativ agil.
> Was meinen, meine Herren?




Version 1.
Warum?
Weil mir die Zeit zu kurz wäre für einen Ansitz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, und jetzt gehts per pedes an den Fluß nebenan.
> Zuletzt „blankte” ich dort ja - also werd ich einfach mal sehen, ob sich was tut oder nicht.
> *Deinen Ostwind-Spruch hab ich mir gemerkt, Professore, und wäre natürlich äußerst froh, ihn widerlegen zu können.*



Haha...
Ich auch.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Allen die am Wasser waren ein dickes Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen.

@Jason 
Bist ganz schön fleisig am Arbeiten, da freut man sich umsomehr wenn man mal fertig ist und alles geniesen kann.

Ab nächster Woche werde ich mich wider mehr der Friedfischangelei wittmen, mit Zander und Waller bin ich vorerst durch....das Fach is schon zu voll
 

Dicke Brachsen wollen gefangen werden.


----------



## Andal

Isch hann Ranzeschmerze... Rinderschmorbraten, mit süßsaurer Soße und KaPü.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Version 1.
> Warum?
> Weil mir die Zeit zu kurz wäre für einen Ansitz.



Das ist wirklich solch ein blöder Faktor, die Zeit. Hinzu kommen die Grundeln. Du kannst von Frühjahr bis in den Winter wirklich kaum normal angeln. Entweder harte Köder, oder mit Pose drüber hinweg angeln. Blöd nur bei Strömung. Stellfischruten oder 100 Meter lange Bolos liegen einfach nicht jedem. Früher dachte ich, ich wäre obercool und müßte nur mein Gewässer kennen um dann werbemäßig mit allem drum und dran instant zu angeln. Naja...  .Mit Kumpels ohne Family war vieles möglich, auch mit/trotz Grundeln. Dann inspirieren mich immer wieder Yates und Co und versetzen mich in eine Traumwelt, bis einem immer wieder die Realität ins Gesicht boxt. Über die Wintermonate vergißt man auch schnell leicht die tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten.
Ach menno...
Dann Ihr wirklich klasse Gesellen. Warum nur seid Ihr keine Spinner, vieles wäre einfacher 
Bisherige Tendenz - kurz, instant und friedlich eigentlich aussichtslos und nur mit harten Ködern möglich. Wohl eher schneidern. Aber irgendwie zieht es mich zur Pin, Grundmontage und kleinen Boilies.
Erfolgreicher aber wohl eher auf Wels, Barsch, Döbel... So langsam sollte ich alles vorbereiten. Immer dieses Kopfkino!


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli
Ich pflichte dem Prof zu einem 1-Szenario bei, allerdings modifiziert Sensible Spinnrute mit leichtem Ledger, Naturköder und etwas passendem loosefeed deines Vertrauens und dann flott und munter Stecke machen.
Polbrille und Ükel passt sogar sehr gut zusammen, wir hatten das Thema mehrfach. Sei es um einen Blick unter die Oberfläche zu werfen, oder die Posenspitze bei langen Driften im Auge zu behalten.
John Wilson hat in mehreren seiner exzellenten Werken die Wichtigkeit für den mobilen Ansatz am kleinen Fluss betont, zu recht. Er empfiehlt lieber Kescher, Köder und alles andere zu vergessen als die Polbrille.

So, und jetzt gehen herzliche Petris an diesem schönen Tag an @Wuemmehunter mit der Rokokogüster und @Slappy der nach unglaublichen Tacklepech nun mit stetigen Fängen belohnt wird, prima!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Skott

Andal schrieb:


> Isch hann Ranzeschmerze... Rinderschmorbraten, mit süßsaurer Soße und KaPü.


Dann musst du dich mit einem Edeldestillat therapieren...


----------



## Hering 58

An alle die sich bei dem Wetter ans Wasser begeben haben ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Mescalero

@rustaweli 
Version 2, ist doch klar. Du kannst doch auch nicht in eine Skinheadkneipe gehen und fragen, ob der Barmann Ton Steine Scherben auflegt.

Döbeldideldumm...
Manchmal kommt es eben anders als gedacht und so hatte ich doch etwas Zeit für den Bach. Das Konzept des Indianerangelns mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung wurde weiter verfolgt; eine Rute, kleine Tasche mit wenig drin, Kescher.
Die bestellten Wasserkugeln sind noch nicht da, also habe ich ein abgebrochenes Aststück mit zwei Silikon-Pelletringen auf die Schnur gefädelt, langes Vorfach mit einer winzigen Pilotkugel, fertig.
Auf die Maden gab es erst kleine bis mittelgroße Plötzen, eine davon war übersät mit schwarzen Beulen, machte aber einen fitten Eindruck. Ich habe diesen Parasitenbefall (?) schonmal auf einem Foto gesehen, in natura bis jetzt noch nicht.
Die Plätze wurden ein paarmal gewechselt und schließlich wurde die Zeit knapp.....dann gab es noch einen zaghaften Biss und der Fisch ließ sich einfach einleiern. Döbel! Kein Riese und auch eher schlank, vielleicht 40 oder etwas weniger. Ich bin ja alles andere als ein Döbelhunter aber die Exemplare, die ich bisher am Haken hatte - auch viel kleinere - haben ziemlichen Radau gemacht, dieser überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht ist er noch platt vom Laichgeschäft, das würde auch die anorektische Statur erklären.
Die Stealth-Montage mit Holz als Schwimmer und Wurfgewicht funktioniert jedenfalls super, nur weite Würfe gehen wegen des überlangen Vorfachs kaum. Rückhandschlenzer reichen aber ohnehin fast überall aus.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Version 2, ist doch klar. Du kannst doch auch nicht in eine Skinheadkneipe gehen und fragen, ob der Barmann Ton Steine Scherben auflegt.
> 
> Döbeldideldumm...
> Manchmal kommt es eben anders als gedacht und so hatte ich doch etwas Zeit für den Bach. Das Konzept des Indianerangelns mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung wurde weiter verfolgt; eine Rute, kleine Tasche mit wenig drin, Kescher.
> Die bestellten Wasserkugeln sind noch nicht da, also habe ich ein abgebrochenes Aststück mit zwei Silikon-Pelletringen auf die Schnur gefädelt, langes Vorfach mit einer winzigen Pilotkugel, fertig.
> Auf die Maden gab es erst kleine bis mittelgroße Plötzen, eine davon war übersät mit schwarzen Beulen, machte aber einen fitten Eindruck. Ich habe diesen Parasitenbefall (?) schonmal auf einem Foto gesehen, in natura bis jetzt noch nicht.
> Die Plätze wurden ein paarmal gewechselt und schließlich wurde die Zeit knapp.....dann gab es noch einen zaghaften Biss und der Fisch ließ sich einfach einleiern. Döbel! Kein Riese und auch eher schlank, vielleicht 40 oder etwas weniger. Ich bin ja alles andere als ein Döbelhunter aber die Exemplare, die ich bisher am Haken hatte - auch viel kleinere - haben ziemlichen Radau gemacht, dieser überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht ist er noch platt vom Laichgeschäft, das würde auch die anorektische Statur erklären.
> Die Stealth-Montage mit Holz als Schwimmer und Wurfgewicht funktioniert jedenfalls super, nur weite Würfe gehen wegen des überlangen Vorfachs kaum. Rückhandschlenzer reichen aber ohnehin fast überall aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347362
> Anhang anzeigen 347363


Petri,netter Angelbericht.


----------



## Finke20

Es sind wieder sehr schöne Berichte und sehenswerte Fische geprostet worden.
Petri an alle erfolgreichen unter euch. Mal sehen ob ich morgen ans Wasser schaffe.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Version 2, ist doch klar. Du kannst doch auch nicht in eine Skinheadkneipe gehen und fragen, ob der Barmann Ton Steine Scherben auflegt.
> 
> Döbeldideldumm...
> Manchmal kommt es eben anders als gedacht und so hatte ich doch etwas Zeit für den Bach. Das Konzept des Indianerangelns mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung wurde weiter verfolgt; eine Rute, kleine Tasche mit wenig drin, Kescher.
> Die bestellten Wasserkugeln sind noch nicht da, also habe ich ein abgebrochenes Aststück mit zwei Silikon-Pelletringen auf die Schnur gefädelt, langes Vorfach mit einer winzigen Pilotkugel, fertig.
> Auf die Maden gab es erst kleine bis mittelgroße Plötzen, eine davon war übersät mit schwarzen Beulen, machte aber einen fitten Eindruck. Ich habe diesen Parasitenbefall (?) schonmal auf einem Foto gesehen, in natura bis jetzt noch nicht.
> Die Plätze wurden ein paarmal gewechselt und schließlich wurde die Zeit knapp.....dann gab es noch einen zaghaften Biss und der Fisch ließ sich einfach einleiern. Döbel! Kein Riese und auch eher schlank, vielleicht 40 oder etwas weniger. Ich bin ja alles andere als ein Döbelhunter aber die Exemplare, die ich bisher am Haken hatte - auch viel kleinere - haben ziemlichen Radau gemacht, dieser überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht ist er noch platt vom Laichgeschäft, das würde auch die anorektische Statur erklären.
> Die Stealth-Montage mit Holz als Schwimmer und Wurfgewicht funktioniert jedenfalls super, nur weite Würfe gehen wegen des überlangen Vorfachs kaum. Rückhandschlenzer reichen aber ohnehin fast überall aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347362
> Anhang anzeigen 347363



Dickes Petri!
Ansonsten - was'n Argument! Aber was das angeht, so bin ich eher bei Kraftclub, bzw mittlerweile ""Kummer".
Und in einer von den Dir erwähnten Kneipen samt Publikum würde ich "9010" von Kummer abspielen lassen   
Aber Message kam an.


----------



## Mescalero

Finke20 schrieb:


> Es sind wieder sehr schöne Berichte und sehenswerte Fische *geprostet* worden.
> Petri an alle erfolgreichen unter euch. Mal sehen ob ich morgen ans Wasser schaffe.


Hicks, sehr zum Wohle und Waidmannsheil....ähm....rülps....Petri für morgen!

@rustaweli 
Kummer sagt mir gar nichts, Kraftclub schon. Gleich mal Google Ecosia anwerfen...


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hicks, sehr zum Wohle und Waidmannsheil....ähm....rülps....Petri für morgen!
> 
> @rustaweli
> Kummer sagt mir gar nichts, Kraftclub schon. Gleich mal Google Ecosia anwerfen...



Und BITTE 9010 von denen!


----------



## Jason

Jungs, tolle Berichte mit tollen Bildern. Es macht Spaß das zu lesen. Petri Heil an euch. Ich werde morgen gegen Abend den RPD nachgehen. Zu mehr reicht es nicht. 
Freue mich schon auf die Splitcane, Pin Combination. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Toller Bericht, @Mescalero - danke dafür und Petri zu Deinen Fängen, insbesondere zum Döbel!
Ist der Bach jener, der von halbstarken Karpfen dominiert wird oder ein anderes kleines Fließgewässer?


----------



## Mescalero

Danke @geomas ! Das ist der Bach. Döbel gibt es wenige und keine wirklich großen, Brassen fast überhaupt nicht und besetzt werden neben Hecht und Zander nur Karpfen und ein paar Schleien. Und Forellen, obwohl die in dem Gewässer eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Aber die Mehrheit der Vereinsmitglieder will es wohl so...


----------



## geomas

Also der sehr böige Wind aus östlichen Richtungen hat die abendliche Leger-Session nicht unbedingt einfach gemacht, aber der Haken sollte nicht rosten.
Ne lütter Güster und zwei nicht minder kurze Plötz wollten das angebotene Sandwichbrot.






Nachdem ich kurz an einer mir vertrauten Stelle war und es nicht einen Zupfer gab,
bin ich zu einer sehr schmalen Stelle zwischen 2 Bäumen gewechselt.

Hier hatte ich es noch nie probiert, mit der etwa 2,50m kurzen Silstar Picker ließ es sich gut in der Enge angeln.
Auch wenn ich gerne etwas mehr Action an der Angel gehabt hätte war es doch eine nette Kurz-Session.
Kurz nach acht gab es dann von links und von rechts sogenannte Musik aus mobilen Lautsprechern und ich hab dann irgendwann zusammengepackt.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @geomas!



geomas schrieb:


> ... sogenannte Musik aus mobilen Lautsprechern....


lol


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Also der sehr böige Wind aus östlichen Richtungen hat die abendliche Leger-Session nicht unbedingt einfach gemacht, aber der Haken sollte nicht rosten.
> Ne lütter Güster und zwei nicht minder kurze Plötz wollten das angebotene Sandwichbrot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nachdem ich kurz an einer mir vertrauten Stelle war und es nicht einen Zupfer gab,
> bin ich zu einer sehr schmalen Stelle zwischen 2 Bäumen gewechselt.
> 
> Hier hatte ich es noch nie probiert, mit der etwa 2,50m kurzen Silstar Picker ließ es sich gut in der Enge angeln.
> Auch wenn ich gerne etwas mehrt Action an der Angel gehabt hätte war es doch eine nette Kurz-Session.
> Kurz nach acht gab es dann von links und von rechts sogenannte Musik aus mobilen Lautsprechern und ich hab dann irgendwann zusammengepackt.


Petri Heil @geomas!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs: Erstmal dicke Pfingstpetris an @geomas, @Minimax, @Slappy und @Mescalero! Das ist doch mal wieder ein wirklich fabelhafter Tag in der glorreichen Geschichte des Ükel gewesen. Trotz des Windes tolles Wetter (Georg, bei uns blies der Wind auch sehr böig), viele tolle Fische und noch mehr gelungene Stunden an den Fischwassern dieser Republik. 
Für mich war es ebenfalls ein wirklich fabelhafter Tag mit sehr vielen Fischen und die kamen in sehr guten Durchschnittgrößen daher. Es waren überwiegend Brassen und Güstern, die sowohl auf Maden als auch auf Dendros gegangen sind. Und eine Premiere gab es für mich ebenfalls. Ich habe erstmals in einem Tidengewässer (ich war mal wieder an der Oste) einen Karpfen gefangen. Es war zwar nur ein kleiner Schuppi, aber mit dem hätte ich in dieser trüben Tidenstrom nicht gerecht. ein wirklich hübscher Fisch, der sich grandios an der Feederrute verkauft hat.
Fabelhaft war dieser Tag auch, weil mein Weib und Ferdinand  mich begleitet haben, weil es zwischendurch lecker Essen gab und weil auch das Naturerlebnis wieder beeindruckend war. Auf den gerade gemähten Wiesen sind die Störche unterwegs, Familie Seeadler machte auch wieder Flugübungen, einen der Altvögel saß wieder in einem der Bäume am gegenüberliegenden Ufer und ne Familie Nonnengänse kam ebenfalls vorbeigepaddelt. 
Alles in allem also ein rundum gelungener Angeltag. Und jetzt bin ich hundemüde ....


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fröhliche Pfingsten, Jungs.Erstmal ein dickes Petri an die vielen Fänger des gestrigen Tages. Sind ja wieder tolle Fische rausgekommen.
> Ich bin heute mir Miss Wuemmehunter zum pfingstlichen Feedern an der Oste. Bis zum ersten Fisch hat es nur ein paar Minuten gedauert. Ein knapp fuffzischer Brassen wollte die Maden. Und die Güstern beißen auch.
> Wir werden den ganzen Tag bleiben, Teile des Pfingstochsens kommen nachher auf den Grill.
> Euch wünsche ich allen ein tolles und fischreiches Wochenende!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347312
> Anhang anzeigen 347313


Dickes Petri Dir


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> So! Polbrille kaputt und Bankstick vergessen! Geht ja gut los, immerhin, die Fische sind munter drauf und beißen!
> Petri allen die ans Wasser kommen,
> Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347318


Ist übel mit der Polbrille aber das Leben geht weiter.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs: Erstmal dicke Pfingstpetris an @geomas, @Minimax, @Slappy und @Mescalero! Das ist doch mal wieder ein wirklich fabelhafter Tag in der glorreichen Geschichte des Ükel gewesen. Trotz des Windes tolles Wetter (Georg, bei uns blies der Wind auch sehr böig), viele tolle Fische und noch mehr gelungene Stunden an den Fischwassern dieser Republik.
> Für mich war es ebenfalls ein wirklich fabelhafter Tag mit sehr vielen Fischen und die kamen in sehr guten Durchschnittgrößen daher. Es waren überwiegend Brassen und Güstern, die sowohl auf Maden als auch auf Dendros gegangen sind. Und eine Premiere gab es für mich ebenfalls. Ich habe erstmals in einem Tidengewässer (ich war mal wieder an der Oste) einen Karpfen gefangen. Es war zwar nur ein kleiner Schuppi, aber mit dem hätte ich in dieser trüben Tidenstrom nicht gerecht. ein wirklich hübscher Fisch, der sich grandios an der Feederrute verkauft hat.
> Fabelhaft war dieser Tag auch, weil mein Weib und Ferdinand  mich begleitet haben, weil es zwischendurch lecker Essen gab und weil auch das Naturerlebnis wieder beeindruckend war. Auf den gerade gemähten Wiesen sind die Störche unterwegs, Familie Seeadler machte auch wieder Flugübungen, einen der Altvögel saß wieder in einem der Bäume am gegenüberliegenden Ufer und ne Familie Nonnengänse kam ebenfalls vorbeigepaddelt.
> Alles in allem also ein rundum gelungener Angeltag. Und jetzt bin ich hundemüde ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347374
> Anhang anzeigen 347375
> Anhang anzeigen 347376
> Anhang anzeigen 347377
> Anhang anzeigen 347378
> Anhang anzeigen 347379
> Anhang anzeigen 347380



Petri schöner Bericht und schöne Fische.


----------



## Mescalero

Tolle Bilder @Wuemmehunter und ein fettes Petri Heil in den Norden! 
Hinge mir ein derariges Monstrum am Haken, würde ich die Angel ins Wasser schmeißen und schnurstracks heim zu Mutti rennen. Oder an Ort und Stelle vor Angst in die Hosen shicen.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Also der sehr böige Wind aus östlichen Richtungen hat die abendliche Leger-Session nicht unbedingt einfach gemacht, aber der Haken sollte nicht rosten.
> Ne lütter Güster und zwei nicht minder kurze Plötz wollten das angebotene Sandwichbrot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nachdem ich kurz an einer mir vertrauten Stelle war und es nicht einen Zupfer gab,
> bin ich zu einer sehr schmalen Stelle zwischen 2 Bäumen gewechselt.
> 
> Hier hatte ich es noch nie probiert, mit der etwa 2,50m kurzen Silstar Picker ließ es sich gut in der Enge angeln.
> Auch wenn ich gerne etwas mehr Action an der Angel gehabt hätte war es doch eine nette Kurz-Session.
> Kurz nach acht gab es dann von links und von rechts sogenannte Musik aus mobilen Lautsprechern und ich hab dann irgendwann zusammengepackt.


Dickes Petri Dir.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, da sind aber wieder tolle Erlebnisse geschildert worden- Petri, @Mescalero, ein sehr schöner Bericht, und gerade jetzt gibt´s ja nichts schöneres, als mit leichtem Gepäck dem Flüsschen zu folgen, und dann und wann einen Köder zu präsentieren.
Petri, lieber @geomas , schade das Du durch vergrämt wurdest- was ist denn das für ein aufregend vertrauenerwckend aussendes Tripod? aus dem Photobereich, nehme ich an? Und auch ein Petri an den @Wuemmehunter- wenn schon (die Liebste mitnehmen), denn schon (dann aber auch den Grill), so läßts sichs in den Wiesen aushalten.

Ich sehe, moboile Flussangelei nach dem one Man one Rod Prinzip nach @Andal hat gerade Konjunktur, und das zu Recht. Man sollte es nutzen, den die Zeit ist günstig für leichtes Gepäck und freies Schweifen. Die Fische sind unternehmungslustig, an Banklife reicht ne Astgabel und der Hosenboden, und noch ist nicht alles zugekrautet (Ich werte die die aufkommende Controller-Diskussion als Symptom der wachsenden Flora in verschiedenen Ükelprovinzen. Schwimmende kleine Sbiros wären auch eine Möglichkeit)
Ich selber bin anglerisch im 7ten Himmel, endlich haben die mühsamen, nieselprimigen 1-Fisch-Ansitze im klammen Morast ein Ende, und die Johnnies fallen mit guter Frequenz auf meine Tricks rein, es sind goldene Tage. Neben den vielen schönen Fische (Die endlich auch mal hängenbleiben, da ich nun auch nach kaum zwei Jahren geduldigen Zuredens durch Euch auch mal die Hakengröße drastisch erhöht habe) konnte ich allein heute eine massive Döbelhochzeit beobachten, eine vorwitzige Nutria aus meinem Tulipbeutel vertreiben -also ehrlich, hat man Töne, freches Geschöpf, hinfort mit Dir- und mir wieder mindestens zwei gute Stellen erschliessen. Überhaupt ist dies eine Jahreszeit, in der man fleissig Beobachtungen und Watercraft betreiben betreiben sollte.


Euch allen wünsche ich noch einen schönen Pfingstmontag mit diesem kleinen Blumengruß:


----------



## geomas

Nu hätte ich Dich fast Mohnimax gennat, lieber Minimax...

Petri heil zu Deinen Fängen. Sehr interessant, daß der Chub mit dem Charakterkiefer immer wieder auf Tulip hereinfällt.
Bei welcher Hakengröße und welchem Modell bist Du denn aktuell angelangt? Hayadingens 122?

Das Stativ ist keines aus dem Foto-Bereich, sondern die Compact-Variante des Korum River Tripod. Das Teil gefällt mir, an den schmaleren Flüsschen reichen  mir allerdings Banksticks (hier in Rostock sind weite Bereiche des Ufers befestigt oder anderweitig zu hart für konventionelle Rutenhalter).


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - danke für den wundervollen Bericht und Petri zu Deinen Fängen.
In der Warnow-Mündung und auch in der Ostsee direkt vor Rostock wurden auch öfters reine Süßwasserfische gefangen.
Wäre interessant, wie lange es Karpfen im Brackwasser aushalten und ob sie es evtl. gar gezielt aufsuchen.
Das Holzboot ist schön, ein ganz anderer Anblick als viele moderne GFK-Boote.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Nu hätte ich Dich fast Mohnimax gennat, lieber Minimax...
> 
> Petri heil zu Deinen Fängen. Sehr interessant, daß der Chub mit dem Charakterkiefer immer wieder auf Tulip hereinfällt.
> Bei welcher Hakengröße und welchem Modell bist Du denn aktuell angelangt? Hayadingens 122?
> 
> Das Stativ ist keines aus dem Foto-Bereich, sondern die Compact-Variante des Korum River Tripod. Das Teil gefällt mir, an den schmaleren Flüsschen reichen  mir Banksticks (hier in Rostock sind weite Bereiche des Ufers befestigt oder anderweitig zu hart für konventionelle Rutenhalter).



DIe Hayadingens gehen nur bis 8. Ich benutze nun monströse _Goldhaken _unbekannter Größe, da es sich um seltsame Fernostpäckchen unbekannter Firma "Duel"? aus einem naheglegenen ANgelladen handelt. Ich Schätze wir bewegen uns zwischen 8 und 4. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit ein Vergleichsbild mit Herstellerinfos liefern.
Es gibt natürlich bewährte Modelle, aber ich brauche beim Hakenkauf tatsächlich das visuelle und haptische Element.
Jenseits der 8 wird's übrigens ziemlich schnell dünn mit Plättchenhaken.

Ja, manchmal braucht man ein Tripod, leider sind sie wirklich defizitär, wenn man einen Bankstick benutzen kann, und beides mitschleppen ist für den Ultraleichtrover nervig. Ich glaube ich werde den WIderspruch bald gelöst haben, da mein Projekt, an jedem von mir beangelten Swim in Brandenburg sündhaft teure Banksticks zu hinterlassen fast abgeschlossen ist. Hofentlich zieht die keiner raus.
*Liebe @Brandenburger Angler: Wenn ihr an kleinen Flüssen kurze Telebanksticks mit umgekehrt herzförmiger Auflage findet, lasst sie bitte stecken, sie markieren fischlose Zonen!*


----------



## geomas

Haha, DUEL-Haken (Päckchen zu 50Cent aus der Grabbelkiste) hab ich auch, äußerst kurzschenkelige Gesellen. Sie kamen noch nicht zum Einsatz.
Die Gamakatsu LS-2210 gibts auch in groß und sie sind leicht aufzutreiben. Aber wie der Professor berichtete beugen sie sich rabiaten Größtdöbeln.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, DUEL-Haken (Päckchen zu 50Cent aus der Grabbelkiste) hab ich auch, äußerst kurzschenkelige Gesellen. Sie kamen noch nicht zum Einsatz.


Genau, genau, die sinds. aber sie leisten mir grade gute Dienste, und die Kurzschenkligkeit ists grade was ich und meine MagicCurryCubes schätzen. Auch ihre DIckdrähtigkeit, aber sollte man häufiger wechseln, ich glaub die stumpfen leicht ab. Der Betreffende Laden wird noch durch einen unbegrenzten Vorrat an ihnen gehütet, ich überlege dort mal Tabula Rasa zu machen, damit die Jungs dort das Regal für noch mehr goldstaubteure und funktional redundante Gummifischhakenkreationen frei kriegen.

DIe LS 2210 sind mir zu crystallig, ich möchte round bend. Aber wie gesagt, Haken kann ich nicht vom Bild- Ich habe noch einen ganzen COntainer der defizitären und absolut dubiosen Kamasan "Blumendraht-und-vom-Pech-verfolgt" B983 hier rumfliegen nach einem unüberlegten Internetkauf. das will ich nicht widerholen.


----------



## geomas

So, den Mittwoch habe ich komplett freigeboxt für Aktivitäten am Wasser. Und der morgige Nachmittag sieht bislang auch lockend frei aus.
Vermutlich gehts zu Flüsschen y. Ob ich dort erneut eine mir unbekannte Strecke aufsuche und sie zu erkunden versuche ist noch offen. Evtl. gehts auch an bekannte Abschnitte.
Die neue günstige 9ft-SPxxxrute mit Brotkruste einzuweihen gefällt mir als Idee.

Und als Haken nehme ich evtl. gar einen „Gummifisch-Haken” (Gamakatsu Wacky).


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal braucht man ein Tripod, leider sind sie wirklich defizitär, wenn man einen Bankstick benutzen kann, und beides mitschleppen ist für den Ultraleichtrover nervig. Ich glaube ich werde den WIderspruch bald gelöst haben, da mein Projekt, an jedem von mir beangelten Swim in Brandenburg sündhaft teure Banksticks zu hinterlassen fast abgeschlossen ist. Hofentlich zieht die keiner raus.
> *Liebe @Brandenburger Angler: Wenn ihr an kleinen Flüssen kurze Telebanksticks mit umgekehrt herzförmiger Auflage findet, lasst sie bitte stecken, sie markieren fischlose Zonen!*


Deswegen gehe ich auch heute noch mit einer gewissen Ehrfurcht an den geschnitzten Holzgaberln vorbei und lasse sie unbeschädigt stehen. Denn wir sagten früher immer: "Die Gaberl loss' ma steh, da näxte konns a wieder braucha!" Und ich würde gerne wissen, wie viele heute stattlich Weiden so aus meinen Rutenablagen gewachsen sind!? Ein Weidenfexer braucht ja nur etwas feuchten Gewässersaum und schon geht's dahin mit dem Wachstum!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, Haken kann ich nicht vom Bild- Ich habe noch einen ganzen COntainer der defizitären und absolut dubiosen Kamasan "Blumendraht-und-vom-Pech-verfolgt" B983 hier rumfliegen nach einem unüberlegten Internetkauf. das will ich nicht widerholen.


Was grämt dich am am B983? Der ist mir, neben dem Drennan Wide Gape, einer der liebsten Haken!?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da sind ja wieder tolle Berichte und super Fotos von hübschen Fischen eingetrudelt in der Nacht......

Petri Heil an alle (damit ich niemanden vergesse)!


----------



## rustaweli

Also meine Herren, heute Morgen startete ich los. In trendigsten Style Klamotten, Ray Ben Spiegelglas Brille und Hipster Base Cap fuhr ich begleitet von Kontra K zu meinem Fluß. Dort angekommen kam die Waller Spinne samt 100Gramm Baits ins Spiel....
So oder so ähnlich hätte ich heute wohl schreiben können, doch es kam anders. Die Unentschlossenheit führte dazu das ich mich letztendlich für - garnichts entschied. Durch das ganze Hin und Her war irgendwann die Luft raus.
Aber jetzt kommt's. Meine Liebste ist ebenso ausgehungert nach einem ruhigen Putztag wie ich nach angeln. Also steht unser gemeinsamer Plan. Meine Wenigkeit ist heute den ganzen Tag mit Kids draussen. Spielplatz, Decke, Spielsachen, Bälle, Buch usw. Zwischendurch an nen Imbiss rangefahren u zurück zum Spieli, während die Liebste glücklich in aller Ruhe sich den Gelüsten des Putzens hingibt, begleitet von schönster georgischer Folklore. Dann geht es ins Heim und recht zeitig landen Swadis, sprich Schaschliks auf dem Grill in Begleitung leckerer Oberländer. Natürlich alles metzgerfrisch mit noch eigener Schlachtung von glücklichen Tieren.
Und dann kommt sie, die von mir ersehnte Zeit. Ab ins Auto und zum Fluss, angenehm begleitet von Dire Straigts und Co. Raus mit Purist, Pin und kleinen, niedlichen Boilies. Kaum Gepäck, Rute raus, Natur geniessen und vielleicht mal im Büchlein blättern, bis die Sonne Ihren Platz ein paar Stündlein den Sternen hergibt. Noch kurz etwas die Dunkelheit mitnehmen und glückselig nach Hause.
Meine Herren, einen schönen Feiertag wünsche ich!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Was grämt dich am am B983? Der ist mir, neben dem Drennan Wide Gape, einer der liebsten Haken!?


Nicht, das dramatisches geschehen wäre durch ihre Schuld, aber eben auch nichts gutes, ich mag sie ganz unreflektiert einfach nicht. Ihre Dünndrähtigkeit auch bei stattlichen Größen, ihre Öhrstwllung, und das sie überhaupt ein Öhr haben, seine Scharfkantigkeit bein Zusammschluss, ich ähh, nee. Wie sie an der Schnur sitzen, egal wie man sie knotet, die B983s liegen mir einfach nicht. 
Bind ich ab und zu einen an, ist sofort das Vertrauen in Köder und Spot weg, ganz irrational. Kennt ihr das von Euren Missusen, wie wählerisch und heikel sie mit dem oberen Teil der Unterbekleidung sind, unabhängig von der Konfektionsgrösse? So ists bei mir mit Haken- der B983 "sitzt" einfach schlecht für mich.

Ich bezweifle nicht, das er seine Anhaänger und Freunde hat, vermutlich zu Recht.


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Version 2, ist doch klar. Du kannst doch auch nicht in eine Skinheadkneipe gehen und fragen, ob der Barmann Ton Steine Scherben auflegt.
> 
> Döbeldideldumm...
> Manchmal kommt es eben anders als gedacht und so hatte ich doch etwas Zeit für den Bach. Das Konzept des Indianerangelns mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung wurde weiter verfolgt; eine Rute, kleine Tasche mit wenig drin, Kescher.
> Die bestellten Wasserkugeln sind noch nicht da, also habe ich ein abgebrochenes Aststück mit zwei Silikon-Pelletringen auf die Schnur gefädelt, langes Vorfach mit einer winzigen Pilotkugel, fertig.
> Auf die Maden gab es erst kleine bis mittelgroße Plötzen, eine davon war übersät mit schwarzen Beulen, machte aber einen fitten Eindruck. Ich habe diesen Parasitenbefall (?) schonmal auf einem Foto gesehen, in natura bis jetzt noch nicht.
> Die Plätze wurden ein paarmal gewechselt und schließlich wurde die Zeit knapp.....dann gab es noch einen zaghaften Biss und der Fisch ließ sich einfach einleiern. Döbel! Kein Riese und auch eher schlank, vielleicht 40 oder etwas weniger. Ich bin ja alles andere als ein Döbelhunter aber die Exemplare, die ich bisher am Haken hatte - auch viel kleinere - haben ziemlichen Radau gemacht, dieser überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht ist er noch platt vom Laichgeschäft, das würde auch die anorektische Statur erklären.
> Die Stealth-Montage mit Holz als Schwimmer und Wurfgewicht funktioniert jedenfalls super, nur weite Würfe gehen wegen des überlangen Vorfachs kaum. Rückhandschlenzer reichen aber ohnehin fast überall aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347362
> Anhang anzeigen 347363


Schöner Bericht .
Und Petri zum Döbel.


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also meine Herren, heute Morgen startete ich los. In trendigsten Style Klamotten, Ray Ben Spiegelglas Brille und Hipster Base Cap fuhr ich begleitet von Kontra K zu meinem Fluß. Dort angekommen kam die Waller Spinne samt 100Gramm Baits ins Spiel....
> So oder so ähnlich hätte ich heute wohl schreiben können, doch es kam anders. Die Unentschlossenheit führte dazu das ich mich letztendlich für - garnichts entschied. Durch das ganze Hin und Her war irgendwann die Luft raus.
> Aber jetzt kommt's. Meine Liebste ist ebenso ausgehungert nach einem ruhigen Putztag wie ich nach angeln. Also steht unser gemeinsamer Plan. Meine Wenigkeit ist heute den ganzen Tag mit Kids draussen. Spielplatz, Decke, Spielsachen, Bälle, Buch usw. Zwischendurch an nen Imbiss rangefahren u zurück zum Spieli, während die Liebste glücklich in aller Ruhe sich den Gelüsten des Putzens hingibt, begleitet von schönster georgischer Folklore. Dann geht es ins Heim und recht zeitig landen Swadis, sprich Schaschliks auf dem Grill in Begleitung leckerer Oberländer. Natürlich alles metzgerfrisch mit noch eigener Schlachtung von glücklichen Tieren.
> Und dann kommt sie, die von mir ersehnte Zeit. Ab ins Auto und zum Fluss, angenehm begleitet von Dire Straigts und Co. Raus mit Purist, Pin und kleinen, niedlichen Boilies. Kaum Gepäck, Rute raus, Natur geniessen und vielleicht mal im Büchlein blättern, bis die Sonne Ihren Platz ein paar Stündlein den Sternen hergibt. Noch kurz etwas die Dunkelheit mitnehmen und glückselig nach Hause.
> Meine Herren, einen schönen Feiertag wünsche ich!


Na denn mal gutes gelingen und viel Spass am Wasser


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs: Erstmal dicke Pfingstpetris an @geomas, @Minimax, @Slappy und @Mescalero! Das ist doch mal wieder ein wirklich fabelhafter Tag in der glorreichen Geschichte des Ükel gewesen. Trotz des Windes tolles Wetter (Georg, bei uns blies der Wind auch sehr böig), viele tolle Fische und noch mehr gelungene Stunden an den Fischwassern dieser Republik.
> Für mich war es ebenfalls ein wirklich fabelhafter Tag mit sehr vielen Fischen und die kamen in sehr guten Durchschnittgrößen daher. Es waren überwiegend Brassen und Güstern, die sowohl auf Maden als auch auf Dendros gegangen sind. Und eine Premiere gab es für mich ebenfalls. Ich habe erstmals in einem Tidengewässer (ich war mal wieder an der Oste) einen Karpfen gefangen. Es war zwar nur ein kleiner Schuppi, aber mit dem hätte ich in dieser trüben Tidenstrom nicht gerecht. ein wirklich hübscher Fisch, der sich grandios an der Feederrute verkauft hat.
> Fabelhaft war dieser Tag auch, weil mein Weib und Ferdinand  mich begleitet haben, weil es zwischendurch lecker Essen gab und weil auch das Naturerlebnis wieder beeindruckend war. Auf den gerade gemähten Wiesen sind die Störche unterwegs, Familie Seeadler machte auch wieder Flugübungen, einen der Altvögel saß wieder in einem der Bäume am gegenüberliegenden Ufer und ne Familie Nonnengänse kam ebenfalls vorbeigepaddelt.
> Alles in allem also ein rundum gelungener Angeltag. Und jetzt bin ich hundemüde ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347374
> Anhang anzeigen 347375
> Anhang anzeigen 347376
> Anhang anzeigen 347377
> Anhang anzeigen 347378
> Anhang anzeigen 347379
> Anhang anzeigen 347380


Petri zum Karpfen.
Une wieder mal ein schöner Bericht von einenem Schönen Gewässer,


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich benutze nun monströse _Goldhaken _unbekannter Größe, da es sich um seltsame Fernostpäckchen unbekannter Firma "Duel"?



Duel ist ein recht bekannter und guter Hersteller/Vertreiber von hochwertigem Angelgerät.




__





						PRODUCTS - DUEL Global Site
					

Welcome to the DUEL: products and PRODUCTS




					www.duel.co.jp
				



Deren BG-Rollen, wohl in Italien von Everol hergestellt, zählten mal zum Besten was man für Geld und gute Worte bekommen konnte.. .

Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag..

Ach ja - und vielen Dank für die spannenden und informativen Berichte.
Das hilft mir gut über die momentane Angelflaute hinweg..


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Duel ist ein recht bekannter und guter Hersteller/Vertreiber von hochwertigem Angelgerät



Ah sieh an, dann kommt mein Guter Eindruck bei den Greifern nicht von ungefähr. Interessant, das sie hier so verramscht werden. Liegt vllt. auch an der seltsamen Grössenskala, die umgekehrt zu unserer läuft (große Nummer=großer Haken). Ist das noch die ganz ganz alte, oder irgendwas eigenes asiatisches?
Jedenfalls bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Duels.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das mit den umgedrehten Nummer ist in Asien durchaus üblich.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das mit den umgedrehten Nummer ist in Asien durchaus üblich.. .


Verrückt, einfach dem größeren Objekt auch die größere Zahl zuzuordnen. Wenn ihr mich fragt, ist das meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach unanglerisch, wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen. Hat bestimmt irgendwas mit Kaiju-Klassen sodass zu tun...


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja - ganz offensichtlich total irre.. .
Aber Kaiju musste ich erstmal Googeln...


----------



## phirania

So Nachtrag von Gestern...





Karpfen von 83 cm und einigen Rotaugen und BRASSEN.
Grillen kam auch nicht zu kurz. 




War nach langer Zeit mit allen Kollegen auch mal wieder richtig schön.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> So Nachtrag von Gestern...
> Anhang anzeigen 347398
> 
> Karpfen von 83 cm und einigen Rotaugen und BRASSEN.
> Grillen kam auch nicht zu kurz.
> Anhang anzeigen 347399
> 
> War nach langer Zeit mit allen Kollegen auch mal wieder richtig schön.




Schön Phiri!
Toller Karpfen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

Danke hat auch gut gekämpft.
Hat auf 18 er Erdbeer Boillie am Haar gebissen.
Und es war der erste Fisch am Tag.


----------



## Minimax

Nooooiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein makelloser Brachsen, Mini.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Hering 58

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also meine Herren, heute Morgen startete ich los. In trendigsten Style Klamotten, Ray Ben Spiegelglas Brille und Hipster Base Cap fuhr ich begleitet von Kontra K zu meinem Fluß. Dort angekommen kam die Waller Spinne samt 100Gramm Baits ins Spiel....
> So oder so ähnlich hätte ich heute wohl schreiben können, doch es kam anders. Die Unentschlossenheit führte dazu das ich mich letztendlich für - garnichts entschied. Durch das ganze Hin und Her war irgendwann die Luft raus.
> Aber jetzt kommt's. Meine Liebste ist ebenso ausgehungert nach einem ruhigen Putztag wie ich nach angeln. Also steht unser gemeinsamer Plan. Meine Wenigkeit ist heute den ganzen Tag mit Kids draussen. Spielplatz, Decke, Spielsachen, Bälle, Buch usw. Zwischendurch an nen Imbiss rangefahren u zurück zum Spieli, während die Liebste glücklich in aller Ruhe sich den Gelüsten des Putzens hingibt, begleitet von schönster georgischer Folklore. Dann geht es ins Heim und recht zeitig landen Swadis, sprich Schaschliks auf dem Grill in Begleitung leckerer Oberländer. Natürlich alles metzgerfrisch mit noch eigener Schlachtung von glücklichen Tieren.
> Und dann kommt sie, die von mir ersehnte Zeit. Ab ins Auto und zum Fluss, angenehm begleitet von Dire Straigts und Co. Raus mit Purist, Pin und kleinen, niedlichen Boilies. Kaum Gepäck, Rute raus, Natur geniessen und vielleicht mal im Büchlein blättern, bis die Sonne Ihren Platz ein paar Stündlein den Sternen hergibt. Noch kurz etwas die Dunkelheit mitnehmen und glückselig nach Hause.
> Meine Herren, einen schönen Feiertag wünsche ich!


Viel Spaß und Erfolg.Dir noch einen schönen Pfingstmontag.Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> So Nachtrag von Gestern...
> Anhang anzeigen 347398
> 
> Karpfen von 83 cm und einigen Rotaugen und BRASSEN.
> Grillen kam auch nicht zu kurz.
> Anhang anzeigen 347399
> 
> War nach langer Zeit mit allen Kollegen auch mal wieder richtig schön.


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

Minimax schrieb:


> Nooooiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn!
> Anhang anzeigen 347403


Ein dickes Petri,schöner Brachsen, Mini.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Heil allen am Wasser


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nicht, das dramatisches geschehen wäre durch ihre Schuld, aber eben auch nichts gutes, ich mag sie ganz unreflektiert einfach nicht. Ihre Dünndrähtigkeit auch bei stattlichen Größen, ihre Öhrstwllung, und das sie überhaupt ein Öhr haben, seine Scharfkantigkeit bein Zusammschluss, ich ähh, nee. Wie sie an der Schnur sitzen, egal wie man sie knotet, die B983s liegen mir einfach nicht.
> Bind ich ab und zu einen an, ist sofort das Vertrauen in Köder und Spot weg, ganz irrational. Kennt ihr das von Euren Missusen, wie wählerisch und heikel sie mit dem oberen Teil der Unterbekleidung sind, unabhängig von der Konfektionsgrösse? So ists bei mir mit Haken- der B983 "sitzt" einfach schlecht für mich.
> 
> Ich bezweifle nicht, das er seine Anhaänger und Freunde hat, vermutlich zu Recht.


Das sehe ich absolut ein. Das ist eine schlüssige Erklärung. "Ich mag einfach keinen Brokkoli!" Einfach und ehrlich! Mir geht es mit diversen Sachen ja ebenso.


----------



## geomas

Irgendwie ist es viel zu heiß.

Habe aber eben am ersten Swim die neue Spxxxrute entschneidert. An der Mono war ein 4er Kamasan B983 und an ihm ein Stück Sandwichtoast-Ecke.

Das wollte ein Chub von etwa knapp 35cm haben. Die Oberflächenangelei fetzt!


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es viel zu heiß.
> 
> Habe aber eben am ersten Swim die neue Spxxxrute entschneidert. An der Mono war ein 4er Kamasan B983 und an ihm ein Stück Sandwichtoast-Ecke.
> 
> Das wollte ein Chub von etwa knapp 35cm haben. Die Oberflächenangelei fetzt!


Ein dickes Petri Georg.


----------



## geomas

Bin jetzt an der heißen Stelle, die mir neulich vier 40+Döbel bescherte. 
Das Sandwich-Toastbrot macht sich nicht gut am Haken.
Mal sehen.


----------



## Slappy

Es ist soooo warm. Eigentlich wollte ich schon um 18 Uhr an Hausweiher. Jetzt schiebe ich es aber mal auf 19 Uhr und dann bleib ich mal bis in die Dunkelheit. 
Leider finde ich in unserem Garten, der vollschattig und total verdichtet ohne Gras ist, keine Würmer.... Muss ich nachher am Weiher mal schauen. 
Ansonsten war ich mal fleißig. Mir ging es aufn Keks das die Ruten immer so rum standen/lagen. Jetzt ist es viel schöner


----------



## geomas

Ich kann die viel zu weiche "Kruste" des Sandwich-Brotes nicht vernünftig werfen. Habe eben nen Controller an die Spxxxrute geknüppert. Vielleicht geht's so.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Entweder in der Sonne trocknen lassen oder vor dem Angeln in den Toaster stecken, dann wird er haltbarer.  Und im Wasser ist die Härte ganz schnell wieder weich.


----------



## Finke20

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hicks, sehr zum Wohle und Waidmannsheil....ähm....rülps....Petri für morgen!



Ja Mescalero manchmal ist es hat so   .

So wie ich es ja fast schon angekündigt habe, hat der Finke es heute ans Wasser geschafft.
Die Wahl viel auf ein Flüsschen, welches sich sehr schön durch die weite Landschaft von MV schlängelt. In dem heutigen besuchten Bereich, bin ich Angeltechnisch das erste mal unterwegs gewesen. Doch dank Google Maps habe ich mir eine Vielversprechenden Bereich ausgesucht.






Zu 11 Uhr bin ich an der Angelstelle angekommen, mit sehr wenig Kram ging es ans Wasser. Die erste meinen zwei Ruten bekam Georg seine Montage. Danke nochmal Georg für deine Hilfe. Mit einer Sandwich-Brotflocke beködert ging die Montage ins Wasser und es gab auch recht schell die ersten vorsichtigen Bisse.
Flocken sind jedes mal weg, also immer wieder neu beködert und nach ca. 20 min gab es einen deutlichen Biss. Doch der Zielfisch ist es nicht gewesen.
Ein Barsch hat sich den Köder gegriffen, Barsch auf Brot hat man auch nicht alle Tage .






Ich zog nachdem die Bisse ausblieben an die nächste Stelle.  Dort wurde die Flocken auf Grund  vollkommen ignoriert. Nur an der zweiten Rute die ich mit einen Posenmontage versehen hatte gab es hin und wieder leichte zupfer, die 2g Pose trieb immer schön mit der doch recht kräftigen Strömung zwischen Schilfkante und Unterwasserpflanzen entlang.






Ich köderte jetzt eine doch recht große Flocke auf den goldenen Maishaken und ab ging die nächste Rund. Die Montage trieb gerade um die nächsten Kurve und somit aus meinem Sichtfeld, ich nahm die Rute in die Hand und wollte sie gerade einholen, in diesem Moment wurde die Pose unter Wasser gezogen. Sofortiger Anschlag und der Tanz ging los. Am anderen Ende hing ein doch recht kampfstarker Gegner. Nach einem sehr schönen Drill konnte ich meine Bestmarke für Döbel nach oben setzen.
Der sehr schön gefärbte Fisch hatte 43 cm und damit PM.






Kurz darauf ging fast an der gleichen Stelle ein 23 cm Döbel an den Haken und wieder mit der Posenmontage.
Gegen 13 Uhr wurden die Kanufahrer munter und es ist wie auf der Autobahn. Im Minutentakt schoben sie sich die Kanus an meiner Angelstelle vorbei, ruhe ist da auch was anderes. Doch einmal wurde der Platz noch gewechselt und nur noch die Grundmontage  an den Rand gelegt. Da das ständige einholen der Rute alles andere als Spaß machte, beschloss ich für heute Schluss zu machen.
Die Rute hatte ich da nicht mehr so im Blick und sie wurde sehr hefig umgerissen. Anschlag und widerstand in Gedanken schon der nächsten Döbel im Kescher gesehen, doch es kam ein Blei zum Vorschein.






Es ist alles in allem ein sehr schönen Tag gewesen. Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder.






Libellen flogen reichlich umher und und auch das Zwitschern der Vögel ist richtig schön gewesen.






In diesem Bereich habe ich zwei Stunden zuvor meine Döbel gefangen, jetzt stehen Kühe im Wasser


----------



## geomas

Erster Wurf in meinem Leben mit nem Controller - Zielfisch von 48cm. Leider mit Blessuren von einem früheren Kampf.
Aber so geht's also mit der suboptimalen Toastbrot-"Kruste". ..


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Finke20 und @geomas !
Genießt das Wasser in MV, solche traumhaften Bedingungen gibt es weiß Gott nicht überall.

Ich war eben zwei Stunden mit dem Hündchen im Wald und saß ein paar Minuten an einem halb zugeschilften, romantischen Teich. Fisch konnte ich keinen entdecken aber eine Ringelnatter beim Jagen beobachten. Sie schlängelte sich in bester Stealthmanier zwischen den Schilfstengeln durch, wartete (nur Kopf schaut raus) und schoss blitzschnell nach oben, um sich eine Libelle zu pflücken. Ein tolles Schauspiel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Wurf in meinem Leben mit nem Controller - Zielfisch von 48cm. Leider mit Blessuren von einem früheren Kampf.
> Aber so geht's also mit der suboptimalen Toastbrot-"Kruste". ..




Sehr gut, Georg.

Kannst ruhig mal was glauben dem PröfPröf.....

Petri Heil zum 48er!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja Mescalero manchmal ist es hat so   .
> 
> So wie ich es ja fast schon angekündigt habe, hat der Finke es heute ans Wasser geschafft.
> Die Wahl viel auf ein Flüsschen, welches sich sehr schön durch die weite Landschaft von MV schlängelt. In dem heutigen besuchten Bereich, bin ich Angeltechnisch das erste mal unterwegs gewesen. Doch dank Google Maps habe ich mir eine Vielversprechenden Bereich ausgesucht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zu 11 Uhr bin ich an der Angelstelle angekommen, mit sehr wenig Kram ging es ans Wasser. Die erste meinen zwei Ruten bekam Georg seine Montage. Danke nochmal Georg für deine Hilfe. Mit einer Sandwich-Brotflocke beködert ging die Montage ins Wasser und es gab auch recht schell die ersten vorsichtigen Bisse.
> Flocken sind jedes mal weg, also immer wieder neu beködert und nach ca. 20 min gab es einen deutlichen Biss. Doch der Zielfisch ist es nicht gewesen.
> Ein Barsch hat sich den Köder gegriffen, Barsch auf Brot hat man auch nicht alle Tage .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich zog nachdem die Bisse ausblieben an die nächste Stelle.  Dort wurde die Flocken auf Grund  vollkommen ignoriert. Nur an der zweiten Rute die ich mit einen Posenmontage versehen hatte gab es hin und wieder leichte zupfer, die 2g Pose trieb immer schön mit der doch recht kräftigen Strömung zwischen Schilfkante und Unterwasserpflanzen entlang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich köderte jetzt eine doch recht große Flocke auf den goldenen Maishaken und ab ging die nächste Rund. Die Montage trieb gerade um die nächsten Kurve und somit aus meinem Sichtfeld, ich nahm die Rute in die Hand und wollte sie gerade einholen, in diesem Moment wurde die Pose unter Wasser gezogen. Sofortiger Anschlag und der Tanz ging los. Am anderen Ende hing ein doch recht kampfstarker Gegner. Nach einem sehr schönen Drill konnte ich meine Bestmarke für Döbel nach oben setzen.
> Der sehr schön gefärbte Fisch hatte 43 cm und damit PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurz darauf ging fast an der gleichen Stelle ein 23 cm Döbel an den Haken und wieder mit der Posenmontage.
> Gegen 13 Uhr wurden die Kanufahrer munter und es ist wie auf der Autobahn. Im Minutentakt schoben sie sich die Kanus an meiner Angelstelle vorbei, ruhe ist da auch was anderes. Doch einmal wurde der Platz noch gewechselt und nur noch die Grundmontage  an den Rand gelegt. Da das ständige einholen der Rute alles andere als Spaß machte, beschloss ich für heute Schluss zu machen.
> Die Rute hatte ich da nicht mehr so im Blick und sie wurde sehr hefig umgerissen. Anschlag und widerstand in Gedanken schon der nächsten Döbel im Kescher gesehen, doch es kam ein Blei zum Vorschein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist alles in allem ein sehr schönen Tag gewesen. Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libellen flogen reichlich umher und und auch das Zwitschern der Vögel ist richtig schön gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In diesem Bereich habe ich zwei Stunden zuvor meine Döbel gefangen, jetzt stehen Kühe im Wasser




Mensch Finke.
Das ist ja echt ein geiler Bericht mit super Fotos!
Toll dass du jetzt auch unter die Döbelangler gegangen bist.

Petri Heil !


----------



## Kauli11

Finke20 schrieb:


> In diesem Bereich habe ich zwei Stunden zuvor meine Döbel gefangen, jetzt stehen Kühe im Wasser


Kuhscheixxe bringt eben Glück.


----------



## rustaweli

Zwar nur kurz und instant, aber endlich mal wieder.




Eine Spinnrute liegt aber auch parat, falls es räubert.


----------



## Papamopps

Slappy schrieb:


> Es ist soooo warm. Eigentlich wollte ich schon um 18 Uhr an Hausweiher. Jetzt schiebe ich es aber mal auf 19 Uhr und dann bleib ich mal bis in die Dunkelheit.
> Leider finde ich in unserem Garten, der vollschattig und total verdichtet ohne Gras ist, keine Würmer.... Muss ich nachher am Weiher mal schauen.
> Ansonsten war ich mal fleißig. Mir ging es aufn Keks das die Ruten immer so rum standen/lagen. Jetzt ist es viel schöner
> Anhang anzeigen 347424
> Anhang anzeigen 347425
> Anhang anzeigen 347426


Schön Arbeit! 
Ich liebe es, aus Holz neues Entstehen zu lassen


----------



## Slappy

Papamopps schrieb:


> Schön Arbeit!
> Ich liebe es, aus Holz neues Entstehen zu lassen


Danke. Und das beste ist, alles aus Resten


----------



## TobBok

Allen hier Petri Heil zu den vielen wundervollen Fängen zu Pfingsten.
Habe heute meine übliche Erkundungstour gemacht am unteren Grabenabschnitt hinter dem Schongebiet unterhalb eines Klosters gemacht.
Dazu nehme ich immer meine Spinnrute mit, weil ich damit am schnellsten und am sichersten viele Schritte machen kann - aber es geht dabei nicht ums Fangen, eher ums auskundschaften. Der Graben hat hier über eine grade Strecke quasi nur einige kleinere Löcher in denen Rotaugen und Döbel von maximal 20 cm stehen.
Weiter kanalabwärts gibts eine Doppelkurve, hier auch tiefere Löcher - und einen Schritt am Ufer später und ein 50+cm Brassen schoss links aus einer Krautfahne ins Krautbett gegenüber. Leider muss man über ein paar Zäune klettern um diesen Teil des Grabens zu erreichen, also nicht wirklich etwas fürs Pickern.
Werde mir wohl eine kurze Telerute mit meinem Ükel-Allround-Tackle in einen Rucksack stopfen diesen Abschnitt unsicher machen. An einem Abschnitt einer Weide, auf der Pferde standen, konnte ich auch ein paar Karpfen und zwei größere Döbel um die 40+cm ausmachen.


----------



## Papamopps

Slappy schrieb:


> Danke. Und das beste ist, alles aus Resten



Ein Mitbringsel meiner Frau....verstehe die Anspielung nicht, aber vielleicht irgendwann. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Und das Beste... ich kann beruflich als Lehrer, in einer Intensivgruppe für aggressive Schüler oder Verweigerer, das ganze jeden Tag machen. 

Aus Alt mach Neu.... und lern was dabei


----------



## Minimax

Toller Bericht @Finke20 vielen Dank dafür und herzliches Petri, und die Pfingstschleife für Outstanding Craftmanship geht heuer an @Slappy für sein Rutenregal- Aber Vorsicht: Wenn Du alle Deine Schätze an einem Ort lagerst, ist das Potential für eine Katastrophe natürlich hoch..
Schonmal ein herzliches Petri @geomas für die Schwimmbrotdöbel- auch bei mir gabs (erfolglose) controller-experimente, nachdem an einer Stelle einige zerrupfte SamyScheiben heftiges Geschlürfe provozierten, aber es hat nicht sollen sein- wie so vieles Andere heute auch nicht.
Mein Kurzer Tag am Wasser, den ich bereits um 15h entnervt abbrach stand ganz im Zeichen verschiedener Besucher, von denen lediglich einer, ein kleiner 30eroderso Johnnie willkommen war, ansonsten waren meine Gäste:

-Eine zwar freundliche, aber riesige Kanutenhorde, die Ihre Flotte an meiner ersten Stelle flottmachte,
-Brandenburger Angler Nr. 1, der mich kurz darauf besuchte und mir wesentliche Fakten zum ANgelsport im Allgemeinen und der Stelle im Besonderen laut und deutlich auseinandersetzte;
-Brandenburger Angler Nr. 2, ein kleiner Junge der  mich an Stelle 2 beobachtete und ausfragte, und mit jeder Minigüster angerannt kam um sie atemlos zu präsentieren,
-Angelkumpel der Mit dem Rad und Sonnenbrand in seiner dezenten und diesmal äußerst redseligen dezibelligen Art besuchen kam, und mir mit ausgestreckten Arm wedelnd vermeintliche Oberflächennahe Großdöbel zeigte
-Brasse Nr. 1 und kurz darauf Brasse Nr. 2, die den Swim gründlich aufräumten
-Wieder Brandenburger ANgler Nr.2 der sich ein Grundblei und Maden schnorrte, und vor Aufregung fast ins Wasser gefallen wäre
-und schliesslich Brandenburger Angler Nr. 3 mit Tulipfressendem Hund der sich in einem Wutanfall über Lärmige Kanuten reinsteigerte

Nicht mitgezählt Brandenburger Spaziergänger 1-99 die jeweils bereits aus weiter Ferne "UNDBEISSENSE?" schrien.


Ich bin dann nach Hause gefahren, aber wenigsten habe ich die Tränen zurückgehalten, bis ich alleine im Auto war.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347430



Cool- übrigens finde ich "Lori Soft" wäre ein idealer Künstlername für spezialisierte Schauspielerinnen


----------



## Papamopps

Minimax schrieb:


> Cool- übrigens finde ich "Lori Soft" wäre ein idealer Künstlername für spezialisierte Schauspielerinnen


Das Plakat stammt aus einer Schule, die nach 50+Jahren abgerissen wurde.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Nooooiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn!
> Anhang anzeigen 347403


Dickes Petri
Schöne Brasse.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri
> Schöne Brasse.



Ouh, verflixt, ganz vergessen lieber Phiri, Dir auch ein herzliches Petri zu dem prächtigen Schuppenkarpfen, ein toller Fisch an einem schönen Tag


----------



## Hering 58

Allen hier Petri Heil zu den vielen wundervollen Fängen zu Pfingsten.


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja Mescalero manchmal ist es hat so   .
> 
> So wie ich es ja fast schon angekündigt habe, hat der Finke es heute ans Wasser geschafft.
> Die Wahl viel auf ein Flüsschen, welches sich sehr schön durch die weite Landschaft von MV schlängelt. In dem heutigen besuchten Bereich, bin ich Angeltechnisch das erste mal unterwegs gewesen. Doch dank Google Maps habe ich mir eine Vielversprechenden Bereich ausgesucht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zu 11 Uhr bin ich an der Angelstelle angekommen, mit sehr wenig Kram ging es ans Wasser. Die erste meinen zwei Ruten bekam Georg seine Montage. Danke nochmal Georg für deine Hilfe. Mit einer Sandwich-Brotflocke beködert ging die Montage ins Wasser und es gab auch recht schell die ersten vorsichtigen Bisse.
> Flocken sind jedes mal weg, also immer wieder neu beködert und nach ca. 20 min gab es einen deutlichen Biss. Doch der Zielfisch ist es nicht gewesen.
> Ein Barsch hat sich den Köder gegriffen, Barsch auf Brot hat man auch nicht alle Tage .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich zog nachdem die Bisse ausblieben an die nächste Stelle.  Dort wurde die Flocken auf Grund  vollkommen ignoriert. Nur an der zweiten Rute die ich mit einen Posenmontage versehen hatte gab es hin und wieder leichte zupfer, die 2g Pose trieb immer schön mit der doch recht kräftigen Strömung zwischen Schilfkante und Unterwasserpflanzen entlang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich köderte jetzt eine doch recht große Flocke auf den goldenen Maishaken und ab ging die nächste Rund. Die Montage trieb gerade um die nächsten Kurve und somit aus meinem Sichtfeld, ich nahm die Rute in die Hand und wollte sie gerade einholen, in diesem Moment wurde die Pose unter Wasser gezogen. Sofortiger Anschlag und der Tanz ging los. Am anderen Ende hing ein doch recht kampfstarker Gegner. Nach einem sehr schönen Drill konnte ich meine Bestmarke für Döbel nach oben setzen.
> Der sehr schön gefärbte Fisch hatte 43 cm und damit PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurz darauf ging fast an der gleichen Stelle ein 23 cm Döbel an den Haken und wieder mit der Posenmontage.
> Gegen 13 Uhr wurden die Kanufahrer munter und es ist wie auf der Autobahn. Im Minutentakt schoben sie sich die Kanus an meiner Angelstelle vorbei, ruhe ist da auch was anderes. Doch einmal wurde der Platz noch gewechselt und nur noch die Grundmontage  an den Rand gelegt. Da das ständige einholen der Rute alles andere als Spaß machte, beschloss ich für heute Schluss zu machen.
> Die Rute hatte ich da nicht mehr so im Blick und sie wurde sehr hefig umgerissen. Anschlag und widerstand in Gedanken schon der nächsten Döbel im Kescher gesehen, doch es kam ein Blei zum Vorschein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist alles in allem ein sehr schönen Tag gewesen. Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libellen flogen reichlich umher und und auch das Zwitschern der Vögel ist richtig schön gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In diesem Bereich habe ich zwei Stunden zuvor meine Döbel gefangen, jetzt stehen Kühe im Wasser


Dickes Petri. 
Sehr schöner Bericht
Schöne Fische.


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder den kleinen Bach besucht.


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Es ist soooo warm. Eigentlich wollte ich schon um 18 Uhr an Hausweiher. Jetzt schiebe ich es aber mal auf 19 Uhr und dann bleib ich mal bis in die Dunkelheit.
> Leider finde ich in unserem Garten, der vollschattig und total verdichtet ohne Gras ist, keine Würmer.... Muss ich nachher am Weiher mal schauen.
> Ansonsten war ich mal fleißig. Mir ging es aufn Keks das die Ruten immer so rum standen/lagen. Jetzt ist es viel schöner
> Anhang anzeigen 347424
> Anhang anzeigen 347425
> Anhang anzeigen 347426


Sehr schöne Arbeit.Top das gefällt mir.


----------



## Hering 58

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja Mescalero manchmal ist es hat so   .
> 
> So wie ich es ja fast schon angekündigt habe, hat der Finke es heute ans Wasser geschafft.
> Die Wahl viel auf ein Flüsschen, welches sich sehr schön durch die weite Landschaft von MV schlängelt. In dem heutigen besuchten Bereich, bin ich Angeltechnisch das erste mal unterwegs gewesen. Doch dank Google Maps habe ich mir eine Vielversprechenden Bereich ausgesucht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zu 11 Uhr bin ich an der Angelstelle angekommen, mit sehr wenig Kram ging es ans Wasser. Die erste meinen zwei Ruten bekam Georg seine Montage. Danke nochmal Georg für deine Hilfe. Mit einer Sandwich-Brotflocke beködert ging die Montage ins Wasser und es gab auch recht schell die ersten vorsichtigen Bisse.
> Flocken sind jedes mal weg, also immer wieder neu beködert und nach ca. 20 min gab es einen deutlichen Biss. Doch der Zielfisch ist es nicht gewesen.
> Ein Barsch hat sich den Köder gegriffen, Barsch auf Brot hat man auch nicht alle Tage .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich zog nachdem die Bisse ausblieben an die nächste Stelle.  Dort wurde die Flocken auf Grund  vollkommen ignoriert. Nur an der zweiten Rute die ich mit einen Posenmontage versehen hatte gab es hin und wieder leichte zupfer, die 2g Pose trieb immer schön mit der doch recht kräftigen Strömung zwischen Schilfkante und Unterwasserpflanzen entlang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich köderte jetzt eine doch recht große Flocke auf den goldenen Maishaken und ab ging die nächste Rund. Die Montage trieb gerade um die nächsten Kurve und somit aus meinem Sichtfeld, ich nahm die Rute in die Hand und wollte sie gerade einholen, in diesem Moment wurde die Pose unter Wasser gezogen. Sofortiger Anschlag und der Tanz ging los. Am anderen Ende hing ein doch recht kampfstarker Gegner. Nach einem sehr schönen Drill konnte ich meine Bestmarke für Döbel nach oben setzen.
> Der sehr schön gefärbte Fisch hatte 43 cm und damit PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurz darauf ging fast an der gleichen Stelle ein 23 cm Döbel an den Haken und wieder mit der Posenmontage.
> Gegen 13 Uhr wurden die Kanufahrer munter und es ist wie auf der Autobahn. Im Minutentakt schoben sie sich die Kanus an meiner Angelstelle vorbei, ruhe ist da auch was anderes. Doch einmal wurde der Platz noch gewechselt und nur noch die Grundmontage  an den Rand gelegt. Da das ständige einholen der Rute alles andere als Spaß machte, beschloss ich für heute Schluss zu machen.
> Die Rute hatte ich da nicht mehr so im Blick und sie wurde sehr hefig umgerissen. Anschlag und widerstand in Gedanken schon der nächsten Döbel im Kescher gesehen, doch es kam ein Blei zum Vorschein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist alles in allem ein sehr schönen Tag gewesen. Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libellen flogen reichlich umher und und auch das Zwitschern der Vögel ist richtig schön gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In diesem Bereich habe ich zwei Stunden zuvor meine Döbel gefangen, jetzt stehen Kühe im Wasser


Ein dickes Petri.sehr schöner Bericht und schöne Fische.


----------



## Hering 58

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder den kleinen Bach besucht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347431
> Anhang anzeigen 347432
> Anhang anzeigen 347433


Sehr schöne Bilder ,Kalle


----------



## Jason

Guten Abend zusammen. Habe mein Vorhaben heute in die Tat umgesetzt. Die Pin an die Splitcane geschnallt und ans Flüsschen gefahren. Ausgesucht habe ich mir eine Stelle, wo keine Bäume oder anderes hohes Gestrüpp meine ersten Pin Versuche stören könnten. An diesem Abschnitt herrschte ein ruhige Strömung, aber der Wasserstand ist mittlerweile sehr zurück gegangen. So habe ich auf ca. 40cm tiefe gefischt. Noch tiefer, dann wären Die Hänger vorprogrammiert gewesen. 
Und sieh da, ich habe Gefallen an der Pin gefunden. Mit der leichten Strömung zog die Schnur ganz sachte von der Rolle. Die Pose trieb so ungefähr 30m ab und dann knallte ein RPD mal wieder auf die orangefarbene Pose. Sofort die Hand auf die Pin, ein wenig ran gezogen und schon hatte ich sie am Haken. Und das bei ersten Versuch.




Beim einkurbeln stellte ich fest, dass ich den Fisch nicht so schnell heran drillen konnte, wie bei einer Stationärrolle. 
Es ist nun mal eine andere Übersetzung. 
Nach einer Weile wurde ich sicherer mit dem Umgang der Chinapin und wechselte die Stelle. Eine Stelle mit ca. 6m Durchmesser. Kurze Würfe konnte ich dort üben und es hat gut geklappt. Eine 2. konnte ich noch in meinen Kescher befördern und dann packte ich zusammen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Jason schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen. Habe mein Vorhaben heute in die Tat umgesetzt. Die Pin an die Splitcane geschnallt und ans Flüsschen gefahren. Ausgesucht habe ich mir eine Stelle, wo keine Bäume oder anderes hohes Gestrüpp meine ersten Pin Versuche stören könnten. An diesem Abschnitt herrschte ein ruhige Strömung, aber der Wasserstand ist mittlerweile sehr zurück gegangen. So habe ich auf ca. 40cm tiefe gefischt. Noch tiefer, dann wären Die Hänger vorprogrammiert gewesen.
> Und sieh da, ich habe Gefallen an der Pin gefunden. Mit der leichten Strömung zog die Schnur ganz sachte von der Rolle. Die Pose trieb so ungefähr 30m ab und dann knallte ein RPD mal wieder auf die orangefarbene Pose. Sofort die Hand auf die Pin, ein wenig ran gezogen und schon hatte ich sie am Haken. Und das bei ersten Versuch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beim einkurbeln stellte ich fest, dass ich den Fisch nicht so schnell heran drillen konnte, wie bei einer Stationärrolle.
> Es ist nun mal eine andere Übersetzung.
> Nach einer Weile wurde ich sicherer mit dem Umgang der Chinapin und wechselte die Stelle. Eine Stelle mit ca. 6m Durchmesser. Kurze Würfe konnte ich dort üben und es hat gut geklappt. Eine 2. konnte ich noch in meinen Kescher befördern und dann packte ich zusammen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ein herzliches Petri,netter Bericht und schöne Fische.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber @Jason, sehr inspirierend!


----------



## Jason

@Minimax ein herzliches Brassenpetri von mit. Weiß gar nicht, wann du mal hier eine Brasse vorgestellt hast.

@phirania Petri heil zu dem prachtvollen Karpfen. Es freut mich total, dass du wieder Zeit für die schönen Dinge in Leben hast. 

@Slappy Gratuliere dir zu deiner genialen Bastelei. Das ist eine Platzsparende Sache. Top

@Finke20 Sehr schönen Bericht mit tollen Bildern hast du da abgeliefert. Petri heil mein Freund.

@geomas Wie ich mal wieder sehe bist du wieder am testen und probieren. Und wurdest auch promt belohnt. Dickes Peri heil nach MV.

@TobBok Natürlich auch ein sehr schöner und umfassender Bericht. Petri in deine Richtung. 

Hoffentlich hab ich niemanden ausgelassen. Ansonsten.... Sorry. Das Pfingstwochenende geht zu Ende und morgen geht es wieder an die Arbeit. Aber nur 3 Tage und dann habe ich 11 Tage frei. Da findet sich bestimmt die ein oder andere Lücke meine Pin auszuführen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Wer einmal leckt, der weiß wie´s schmeckt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ein schallendes Petri Heil @phirania - in dem Bächlein wuselt es ganz schön....wenn nur ein Teil von denen groß wird.... 

Petri auch an @Minimax ! Der Brandenburger Angler Nr.1 ist ganz schön unterwegs in der Republik, gestern hat er nämlich mich besucht, nach zwei Minuten angemerkt, dass meine Angelei langweilig sei weil nix beißt. Er ging dann die zwanzig Meter zu seiner Stelle um kurz darauf mit ein paar eingelegten Stinten zurückzukommen. Ich solle die Scheißmaden runtermachen und mit Stint angeln, dann beißen die Zander auch. Ja, auch auf 12er Haken an 0,16 mm Schnur, das wäre scheißegal.

Respekt @Slappy , das Regal sieht profimäßig aus. Mir gefällt auch, dass du in weiser Voraussicht acht oder zehn Plätze für neu anzuschaffende Ruten vorgesehen hast! Richtig so, wer will schon alle paar Monate ein neues Regal bauen. 

Petri @Jason ! Worauf haben die RPD denn gebissen?


----------



## Jason

Dendros.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri @Jason ! Worauf haben die RPD denn gebissen?



Dendros


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Nicht mitgezählt Brandenburger Spaziergänger 1-99 die jeweils bereits aus weiter Ferne "UNDBEISSENSE?" schrien.


Ich verstehe dein Leid. Manchmal muss man schon Nerven wie Stahlseile haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dein Leid. Manchmal muss man schon Nerven wie Stahlseile haben.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja, nur leider habe ich Nerven wie Cormoran Speciline Weissfisch, das 18 Jahre um Schaufenster gelegen hat


----------



## Slappy

Danke an alle. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht: Wenn Du alle Deine Schätze an einem Ort lagerst, ist das Potential für eine Katastrophe natürlich hoch..


Das ist etwas, daran wird nicht gedacht. Aber zur Sicherheit wird das ganze morgen noch mit 2 dicken Schrauben an der Wand fixiert. 

Mitm angeln läuft es heute abend sehr zäh. 3 kleine Schleimer, sonst nichts. Trinke noch aus und dann geht's heim. Muss morgen die Kinder fertig machen für den Kindergarten und dann mal schauen. Hab zwar noch viel zu tun, aber eventuell lässt sich doch ein kleines Fenster offnen


----------



## phirania

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder ,Kalle


Danke auch.


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein schallendes Petri Heil @phirania - in dem Bächlein wuselt es ganz schön....wenn nur ein Teil von denen groß wird....
> 
> Petri auch an @Minimax ! Der Brandenburger Angler Nr.1 ist ganz schön unterwegs in der Republik, gestern hat er nämlich mich besucht, nach zwei Minuten angemerkt, dass meine Angelei langweilig sei weil nix beißt. Er ging dann die zwanzig Meter zu seiner Stelle um kurz darauf mit ein paar eingelegten Stinten zurückzukommen. Ich solle die Scheißmaden runtermachen und mit Stint angeln, dann beißen die Zander auch. Ja, auch auf 12er Haken an 0,16 mm Schnur, das wäre scheißegal.
> 
> Respekt @Slappy , das Regal sieht profimäßig aus. Mir gefällt auch, dass du in weiser Voraussicht acht oder zehn Plätze für neu anzuschaffende Ruten vorgesehen hast! Richtig so, wer will schon alle paar Monate ein neues Regal bauen.
> 
> Petri @Jason ! Worauf haben die RPD denn gebissen?


Da unter der Brücke stehen die GROẞEN die kleinen sind es die sich rauswagen.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> @Minimax ein herzliches Brassenpetri von mit. Weiß gar nicht, wann du mal hier eine Brasse vorgestellt hast.
> 
> @phirania Petri heil zu dem prachtvollen Karpfen. Es freut mich total, dass du wieder Zeit für die schönen Dinge in Leben hast.
> 
> @Slappy Gratuliere dir zu deiner genialen Bastelei. Das ist eine Platzsparende Sache. Top
> 
> @Finke20 Sehr schönen Bericht mit tollen Bildern hast du da abgeliefert. Petri heil mein Freund.
> 
> @geomas Wie ich mal wieder sehe bist du wieder am testen und probieren. Und wurdest auch promt belohnt. Dickes Peri heil nach MV.
> 
> @TobBok Natürlich auch ein sehr schöner und umfassender Bericht. Petri in deine Richtung.
> 
> Hoffentlich hab ich niemanden ausgelassen. Ansonsten.... Sorry. Das Pfingstwochenende geht zu Ende und morgen geht es wieder an die Arbeit. Aber nur 3 Tage und dann habe ich 11 Tage frei. Da findet sich bestimmt die ein oder andere Lücke meine Pin auszuführen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Wer einmal leckt, der weiß wie´s schmeckt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja danke ich hoffe es geht euch noch eine Zeit so.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen. Habe mein Vorhaben heute in die Tat umgesetzt. Die Pin an die Splitcane geschnallt und ans Flüsschen gefahren. Ausgesucht habe ich mir eine Stelle, wo keine Bäume oder anderes hohes Gestrüpp meine ersten Pin Versuche stören könnten. An diesem Abschnitt herrschte ein ruhige Strömung, aber der Wasserstand ist mittlerweile sehr zurück gegangen. So habe ich auf ca. 40cm tiefe gefischt. Noch tiefer, dann wären Die Hänger vorprogrammiert gewesen.
> Und sieh da, ich habe Gefallen an der Pin gefunden. Mit der leichten Strömung zog die Schnur ganz sachte von der Rolle. Die Pose trieb so ungefähr 30m ab und dann knallte ein RPD mal wieder auf die orangefarbene Pose. Sofort die Hand auf die Pin, ein wenig ran gezogen und schon hatte ich sie am Haken. Und das bei ersten Versuch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beim einkurbeln stellte ich fest, dass ich den Fisch nicht so schnell heran drillen konnte, wie bei einer Stationärrolle.
> Es ist nun mal eine andere Übersetzung.
> Nach einer Weile wurde ich sicherer mit dem Umgang der Chinapin und wechselte die Stelle. Eine Stelle mit ca. 6m Durchmesser. Kurze Würfe konnte ich dort üben und es hat gut geklappt. Eine 2. konnte ich noch in meinen Kescher befördern und dann packte ich zusammen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri zum Fang.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein dickes Petri heil in Richtung @phirania - was für ein schöner Brummer von Karpfen! 

@Jason  - schön, daß es mit der neuen alten Technik sofort geklappt hat mit den RPD! 

@Finke20 - Petri heil zu Deinem Döbel-PB und den anderen Fängen! Schön ist es bei Dir am Flüsschen!

@Minimax - schade, daß soviel Betrieb war an Deinen Swims! 
Gestern Abend hier an der heimischen Warnow hab ich wieder mal an die mögliche Nutzung von Noise Cancelling Kopfhörern beim Angeln nachgedacht.

@Slappy - sieht echt gut aus, Dein Heim-Rutenhalter!


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Petris!

Bin heute später als geplant los, weil ich hier und da noch Kram gesucht habe, naja, dann habe ich noch ne Autobahnabfahrt „verpaßt” und nen schönen Umweg gefahren.
Ziel war eine mir vertraute Strecke an Flüsschen y - da wollte ich es ganz zwanglos mit Schwimmbrot probieren. Hatte aber auch die 11ft-Feederrute mit, die für den „heißen Swim” deutlich besser geeignet ist als kürzere Ruten. Aber die Free Spirit Feeder sollte nicht zum Einsatz kommen.

Angeln unter niedrigen Bäumen und halb im Gebüsch stand nicht auf der Agenda, also bin ich in Richtung freie Strecke.





Erster Swim, sorry, das Handyfoto ist überbelichtet.

An der ersten nach Döbel riechenden Stelle hab ich dann Sandwichtoast-Stücken aufs Wasser katapultiert - sofort scharten sich etwa 2 Dutzend Pico-Döbel (unter 15 bis max 20cm) um die Brotstücken, das Wasser kochte fast. Auch später gab es oft dieses Bild zu beobachten.
Die Minis wollte ich ja nun nicht fangen, also weiter und nach ein paar Minuten sah ich dann tatsächlich so etwas wie einem Schwall, in dem das Brot verschwand. Das Spiel wiederholte sich - super, also die neue Spxxrute klargemacht und zwar ganz simpel indem ich einen 4er Kamasan B983 per Palomarknoten an die Hauptschnur knüpperte.





Ein großer Freund von Polbrillen werde ich wohl nicht mehr werden.

Auf meiner Flußseite hatte ich mit teilweise stark böigem Gegenwind zu kämpfen und zudem warf ich durch die Sonne hinter mir beeindruckend große Schatten aufs Wasser. Hmm, aber ein Wechsel ans andere Ufer (hahahaha) kam aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht in Frage.

Das leichte Brotstück ließ sich nicht gut werfen, an dieser engen Stelle aber kein Problem. Bei der dritten Drift gab es dann den erhofften Schwall, die neue Rute bog sich schön, aber es war schnell klar, daß kein Monster sich das Brot geschnappt hatte.





Neue Rute entschneidert, neue Taktik ging auf, prima! Der Döbel hatte geschätzt knapp 35cm (das weitwinkelige Foto täuscht, die Rute war viel dichter am Objektiv als der Fisch)

An dieser Stelle tat sich nichts mehr, zwei weitere höchst interessant aussehende Swims brachten keinen Fisch, nur „Kleinis” zerpflückten das Brot.

Also weiter zur „heißen Stelle”. Hier ist Flüsscheny allerdings recht breit und zwischen mir und der tiefen Rinne, wo ich zuletzt so gut fing, lagen zwei „Krautbänke” oder „Krautfahnen”.
Einige wenige Futter-Brot-Stücke flogen tatsächlich gegen den Wind bis zur heißen Zone und wurden zu meiner großen Freude auch schnell weggeschlürft.

Das Sandwichtoastbrot hielt nicht gut genug am Haken, um es mit etwas Druck zum Ziel zu werfen.
Also den Haken fix abgeschnitten, einen 5g-Controller zwischen zwei gute Posenstopper auf die Hauptschnur montiert und den 4er Haken wieder direkt ans Ende der Mono geknüpft.





Die „Eckstücke” des Toastbrotes hielten am besten am Haken. Die Länge des virtuellen Vorfaches habe ich dem Tipp des Professors entsprechend auf nen guten Meter gesetzt und dann raus damit.

Gleich bei der ersten Drift gab es einen Schwall neben dem Controller, Anhieb - Bingo! Die Rute (9ft, WG 5-20g) war schön krumm, der Fisch ging ins Kraut, aber ich konnte ihn dort rauslotsen, er war recht schnell im Kescher. Ein Döbel von 48cm, der auf einer Seite kürzlich einen mitbekommen haben muß - aber ansonsten gut in Form.

Der heute von mir erstmalig benutzte Controller ist die 5g-Variante des „Streamlined Controller” von ESP (=„Drennans Karpfenabteilung”).
Negativ fiel mir auf, daß die gelbe Spitze recht klein ist, in turbulentem Wasser schwer zu sehen. Dazu kommt noch, daß der Auftrieb recht gering ist, der Controller taucht zu schnell mal ab.
Ich habe exakt dieses Modell auch in 10g und werde es mal testen. Die simple Montage zwischen 2 guten Posenstoppern fand ich praktisch.





Hier verlor ich einen guten Fisch. Den 4er B983 habe ich später gegen einen 1er Gamakatsu 318 Wacky (Dropshothaken mit sehr kurzem Schenkel) getauscht, der hielt das Brot besser.

Es gab dann noch einige weitere Döbel, der kleinste mag gerade die 20cm geschrammt haben, das Gros war geschätzt zwischen 30-37cm lang.
2 gute Fische (Ü40, evtl. sogar noch größer) haben sich im Kraut vom Haken befreit.


Fazit: die Oberflächenangelei macht Spaß und ist effektiv. Die neue Rute ist kein Fehlkauf.
Als nächstes werde ich wohl mal Fladenbrot testen. Oder anderes Weißbrot, muß mal sehen, was die Discounter nebenan zu bieten haben.


Nachtrag: an diesem Streckenabschnitt wäre eine längere Rute deutlich praktischer - da werd ich evtl. mal ne kräftige Posenrute testen.


----------



## Mescalero

Was für ein kurzweiliger Bericht! Und tolle Fotos samt prächtigen Fängen - Petri Heil @geomas !
Schreib ruhig mal was zu der Rute....ist das eine Barbenrute?  Weil ihr Name nicht genannt werden darf oder ist (ich riskiere es jetzt einfach mal) Sportex im Ukel verpönt und wenn ja, lass uns jeden Opportunismus vergessen, mich interessiert das.


----------



## Mescalero

#microfishing
#Tanago

Durch Zufall bin ich darüber gestolpert. Es gibt wohl eine Szene von Microfishern, inspiriert durch das japanische Tanago - benannt nach dem Fisch, der unserem Bitterling nahe steht oder sogar mit ihm identisch ist. Ziel ist es nicht, den dicksten Karpfen oder den längsten Hecht rauszuwuchten. Stattdessen geht es darum, den möglichst kleinsten Fisch zu angeln. Der wird dann in einem geeigneten Gefäß abgelichtet und schwimmt weiter.
Das Gerät ist natürlich ultrawinzig, die Ruten (zumindest die japanischen Tanago-Ruten) sehen wie Essstäbchen aus, die Haken gehen runter bis #30 oder so.

Mir gefällt die Idee, sozusagen der Gegenentwurf zum Carphunting und zum Angeln auf Rekord- und Trophäenfische.

Hat sich damit schon jemand auseinandergesetzt? Zielfische gibt es ja in unseren Breiten reichlich.

edit: hier ist ein lesenswerter _Field & Stream_ Artikel dazu https://www.fieldandstream.com/obsessive-cult-microfishing-life-listers/


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - danke! Vom Tanago hatte ich bis eben noch nie was gelesen oder gehört. Interessant.

Die Rute ist ne Spinnrute, eine vergleichsweise günstige. Andal hatte sie sich geholt und klang recht begeistert. Ist ne Savage Gear MPP2 Spin in 9ft und WG 5-20g. Die gibt's in unfassbar vielen Ausführungen. Heute war ihr Ersteinsatz.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hat sich damit schon jemand auseinandergesetzt? Zielfische gibt es ja in unseren Breiten reichlich.



Na klar - so habe ich mir oft meine Fische fürs Aquarium gefangen.
Früher war ich auch ganz wild auf neue Arten, sodaß ich natürlich auch auf fingerlange Fischlein geangelt habe.
26er Haken habe ich auch noch...


----------



## Mescalero

Wir haben uns auch die allerersten Aquarienfische selbst gefangen, Stichlinge für das 5-Liter-Gurkenglas. Aber mit bloßen Händen, das ist NOCH indianerischer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des gestrigen Tages!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Als nächstes werde ich wohl mal Fladenbrot testen. Oder anderes Weißbrot, muß mal sehen, was die Discounter nebenan zu bieten haben.



Zum anfüttern recith billiges Toastbrot aus.
Am haken hab ich immer gern die Kruste der  zähen Discounterbrötchen(meiste son 5er oder 6er Pack) benutzt.
Das hält etwas besser am Haken.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!
> 
> Bin heute später als geplant los, weil ich hier und da noch Kram gesucht habe, naja, dann habe ich noch ne Autobahnabfahrt „verpaßt” und nen schönen Umweg gefahren.
> Ziel war eine mir vertraute Strecke an Flüsschen y - da wollte ich es ganz zwanglos mit Schwimmbrot probieren. Hatte aber auch die 11ft-Feederrute mit, die für den „heißen Swim” deutlich besser geeignet ist als kürzere Ruten. Aber die Free Spirit Feeder sollte nicht zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> Angeln unter niedrigen Bäumen und halb im Gebüsch stand nicht auf der Agenda, also bin ich in Richtung freie Strecke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erster Swim, sorry, das Handyfoto ist überbelichtet.
> 
> An der ersten nach Döbel riechenden Stelle hab ich dann Sandwichtoast-Stücken aufs Wasser katapultiert - sofort scharten sich etwa 2 Dutzend Pico-Döbel (unter 15 bis max 20cm) um die Brotstücken, das Wasser kochte fast. Auch später gab es oft dieses Bild zu beobachten.
> Die Minis wollte ich ja nun nicht fangen, also weiter und nach ein paar Minuten sah ich dann tatsächlich so etwas wie einem Schwall, in dem das Brot verschwand. Das Spiel wiederholte sich - super, also die neue Spxxrute klargemacht und zwar ganz simpel indem ich einen 4er Kamasan B983 per Palomarknoten an die Hauptschnur knüpperte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein großer Freund von Polbrillen werde ich wohl nicht mehr werden.
> 
> Auf meiner Flußseite hatte ich mit teilweise stark böigem Gegenwind zu kämpfen und zudem warf ich durch die Sonne hinter mir beeindruckend große Schatten aufs Wasser. Hmm, aber ein Wechsel ans andere Ufer (hahahaha) kam aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht in Frage.
> 
> Das leichte Brotstück ließ sich nicht gut werfen, an dieser engen Stelle aber kein Problem. Bei der dritten Drift gab es dann den erhofften Schwall, die neue Rute bog sich schön, aber es war schnell klar, daß kein Monster sich das Brot geschnappt hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Rute entschneidert, neue Taktik ging auf, prima! Der Döbel hatte geschätzt knapp 35cm (das weitwinkelige Foto täuscht, die Rute war viel dichter am Objektiv als der Fisch)
> 
> An dieser Stelle tat sich nichts mehr, zwei weitere höchst interessant aussehende Swims brachten keinen Fisch, nur „Kleinis” zerpflückten das Brot.
> 
> Also weiter zur „heißen Stelle”. Hier ist Flüsscheny allerdings recht breit und zwischen mir und der tiefen Rinne, wo ich zuletzt so gut fing, lagen zwei „Krautbänke” oder „Krautfahnen”.
> Einige wenige Futter-Brot-Stücke flogen tatsächlich gegen den Wind bis zur heißen Zone und wurden zu meiner großen Freude auch schnell weggeschlürft.
> 
> Das Sandwichtoastbrot hielt nicht gut genug am Haken, um es mit etwas Druck zum Ziel zu werfen.
> Also den Haken fix abgeschnitten, einen 5g-Controller zwischen zwei gute Posenstopper auf die Hauptschnur montiert und den 4er Haken wieder direkt ans Ende der Mono geknüpft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die „Eckstücke” des Toastbrotes hielten am besten am Haken. Die Länge des virtuellen Vorfaches habe ich dem Tipp des Professors entsprechend auf nen guten Meter gesetzt und dann raus damit.
> 
> Gleich bei der ersten Drift gab es einen Schwall neben dem Controller, Anhieb - Bingo! Die Rute (9ft, WG 5-20g) war schön krumm, der Fisch ging ins Kraut, aber ich konnte ihn dort rauslotsen, er war recht schnell im Kescher. Ein Döbel von 48cm, der auf einer Seite kürzlich einen mitbekommen haben muß - aber ansonsten gut in Form.
> 
> Der heute von mir erstmalig benutzte Controller ist die 5g-Variante des „Streamlined Controller” von ESP (=„Drennans Karpfenabteilung”).
> Negativ fiel mir auf, daß die gelbe Spitze recht klein ist, in turbulentem Wasser schwer zu sehen. Dazu kommt noch, daß der Auftrieb recht gering ist, der Controller taucht zu schnell mal ab.
> Ich habe exakt dieses Modell auch in 10g und werde es mal testen. Die simple Montage zwischen 2 guten Posenstoppern fand ich praktisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier verlor ich einen guten Fisch. Den 4er B983 habe ich später gegen einen 1er Gamakatsu 318 Wacky (Dropshothaken mit sehr kurzem Schenkel) getauscht, der hielt das Brot besser.
> 
> Es gab dann noch einige weitere Döbel, der kleinste mag gerade die 20cm geschrammt haben, das Gros war geschätzt zwischen 30-37cm lang.
> 2 gute Fische (Ü40, evtl. sogar noch größer) haben sich im Kraut vom Haken befreit.
> 
> 
> Fazit: die Oberflächenangelei macht Spaß und ist effektiv. Die neue Rute ist kein Fehlkauf.
> Als nächstes werde ich wohl mal Fladenbrot testen. Oder anderes Weißbrot, muß mal sehen, was die Discounter nebenan zu bieten haben.
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: an diesem Streckenabschnitt wäre eine längere Rute deutlich praktischer - da werd ich evtl. mal ne kräftige Posenrute testen.


Sehr schöner Bericht und gut erklärt.
Petri zu den Döbeln.


----------



## Papamopps

@geomas toll geschrieben. 
Petri.

Solche Flüsslein hätte ich auch gerne hier.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen. Habe mein Vorhaben heute in die Tat umgesetzt. Die Pin an die Splitcane geschnallt und ans Flüsschen gefahren. Ausgesucht habe ich mir eine Stelle, wo keine Bäume oder anderes hohes Gestrüpp meine ersten Pin Versuche stören könnten. An diesem Abschnitt herrschte ein ruhige Strömung, aber der Wasserstand ist mittlerweile sehr zurück gegangen. So habe ich auf ca. 40cm tiefe gefischt. Noch tiefer, dann wären Die Hänger vorprogrammiert gewesen.
> Und sieh da, ich habe Gefallen an der Pin gefunden. Mit der leichten Strömung zog die Schnur ganz sachte von der Rolle. Die Pose trieb so ungefähr 30m ab und dann knallte ein RPD mal wieder auf die orangefarbene Pose. Sofort die Hand auf die Pin, ein wenig ran gezogen und schon hatte ich sie am Haken. Und das bei ersten Versuch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beim einkurbeln stellte ich fest, dass ich den Fisch nicht so schnell heran drillen konnte, wie bei einer Stationärrolle.
> Es ist nun mal eine andere Übersetzung.
> Nach einer Weile wurde ich sicherer mit dem Umgang der Chinapin und wechselte die Stelle. Eine Stelle mit ca. 6m Durchmesser. Kurze Würfe konnte ich dort üben und es hat gut geklappt. Eine 2. konnte ich noch in meinen Kescher befördern und dann packte ich zusammen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dickes Petri.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo Männer, Guten Morgen! 
War paar Tage drüben im Osten und hatte hier nicht alles mitgelesen ,deshalb wünsche ich pauschal allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein herzliches Petri 
Selbst war ich in Mecklenburg auf Forrellenpirsch ( ReFo am Fopu   )
Wobei es sich dort um einen Bach handelt der besetzt wird und schon ein klein wenig anders ist als die gewöhnlichen gewerblichen Anlagen! 
Auch ist es dort selten voll und es herrscht eher die Atmosphäre eines Vereinsgewässers !
Es hat uns mal wieder so gut dort gefallen, das wir voraussichtlich bald nochmal hinfahren, dort am See auf Stör angeln .....
Da das Wetter sehr schön war ,das Wasser aber noch nicht zu warm, hat es so gut gebissen, dass ich nach der 6. Forelle C&R betrieben hatte 
Das hatten viele dort auch noch nicht gesehen, hatte schon Angst das die in der Klabsmühle anrufen 
Alles in allem wars ein schönes Wochenende! 

















LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zu den Regenbögen @Waller Michel ! 
Ich hätte ja auch mal Bock, das FoPu-Angeln auszuprobieren aber es gibt hier weit und breit keine. Vielleicht ist das auch ein Omen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zu den Porellen, Michi!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den Porellen, Michi!


Vielen Dank Andi 
Gehört ja hier eigentlich nicht her ,trotzdem! Wem soll ich sonst davon berichten, wenn nicht Euch !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri zu den Regenbögen @Waller Michel !
> Ich hätte ja auch mal Bock, das FoPu-Angeln auszuprobieren aber es gibt hier weit und breit keine. Vielleicht ist das auch ein Omen....


Danke Dir auch! 
Da gibt es von Schlecht bis sehr gut ziemlich alles an Fopu's ....
Kann auch wirklich Spaß machen!
Kenne aber eigentlich keine Region wo es gar keine gibt? 

LG


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!
> 
> Bin heute später als geplant los, weil ich hier und da noch Kram gesucht habe, naja, dann habe ich noch ne Autobahnabfahrt „verpaßt” und nen schönen Umweg gefahren.
> Ziel war eine mir vertraute Strecke an Flüsschen y - da wollte ich es ganz zwanglos mit Schwimmbrot probieren. Hatte aber auch die 11ft-Feederrute mit, die für den „heißen Swim” deutlich besser geeignet ist als kürzere Ruten. Aber die Free Spirit Feeder sollte nicht zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> Angeln unter niedrigen Bäumen und halb im Gebüsch stand nicht auf der Agenda, also bin ich in Richtung freie Strecke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erster Swim, sorry, das Handyfoto ist überbelichtet.
> 
> An der ersten nach Döbel riechenden Stelle hab ich dann Sandwichtoast-Stücken aufs Wasser katapultiert - sofort scharten sich etwa 2 Dutzend Pico-Döbel (unter 15 bis max 20cm) um die Brotstücken, das Wasser kochte fast. Auch später gab es oft dieses Bild zu beobachten.
> Die Minis wollte ich ja nun nicht fangen, also weiter und nach ein paar Minuten sah ich dann tatsächlich so etwas wie einem Schwall, in dem das Brot verschwand. Das Spiel wiederholte sich - super, also die neue Spxxrute klargemacht und zwar ganz simpel indem ich einen 4er Kamasan B983 per Palomarknoten an die Hauptschnur knüpperte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein großer Freund von Polbrillen werde ich wohl nicht mehr werden.
> 
> Auf meiner Flußseite hatte ich mit teilweise stark böigem Gegenwind zu kämpfen und zudem warf ich durch die Sonne hinter mir beeindruckend große Schatten aufs Wasser. Hmm, aber ein Wechsel ans andere Ufer (hahahaha) kam aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht in Frage.
> 
> Das leichte Brotstück ließ sich nicht gut werfen, an dieser engen Stelle aber kein Problem. Bei der dritten Drift gab es dann den erhofften Schwall, die neue Rute bog sich schön, aber es war schnell klar, daß kein Monster sich das Brot geschnappt hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Rute entschneidert, neue Taktik ging auf, prima! Der Döbel hatte geschätzt knapp 35cm (das weitwinkelige Foto täuscht, die Rute war viel dichter am Objektiv als der Fisch)
> 
> An dieser Stelle tat sich nichts mehr, zwei weitere höchst interessant aussehende Swims brachten keinen Fisch, nur „Kleinis” zerpflückten das Brot.
> 
> Also weiter zur „heißen Stelle”. Hier ist Flüsscheny allerdings recht breit und zwischen mir und der tiefen Rinne, wo ich zuletzt so gut fing, lagen zwei „Krautbänke” oder „Krautfahnen”.
> Einige wenige Futter-Brot-Stücke flogen tatsächlich gegen den Wind bis zur heißen Zone und wurden zu meiner großen Freude auch schnell weggeschlürft.
> 
> Das Sandwichtoastbrot hielt nicht gut genug am Haken, um es mit etwas Druck zum Ziel zu werfen.
> Also den Haken fix abgeschnitten, einen 5g-Controller zwischen zwei gute Posenstopper auf die Hauptschnur montiert und den 4er Haken wieder direkt ans Ende der Mono geknüpft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die „Eckstücke” des Toastbrotes hielten am besten am Haken. Die Länge des virtuellen Vorfaches habe ich dem Tipp des Professors entsprechend auf nen guten Meter gesetzt und dann raus damit.
> 
> Gleich bei der ersten Drift gab es einen Schwall neben dem Controller, Anhieb - Bingo! Die Rute (9ft, WG 5-20g) war schön krumm, der Fisch ging ins Kraut, aber ich konnte ihn dort rauslotsen, er war recht schnell im Kescher. Ein Döbel von 48cm, der auf einer Seite kürzlich einen mitbekommen haben muß - aber ansonsten gut in Form.
> 
> Der heute von mir erstmalig benutzte Controller ist die 5g-Variante des „Streamlined Controller” von ESP (=„Drennans Karpfenabteilung”).
> Negativ fiel mir auf, daß die gelbe Spitze recht klein ist, in turbulentem Wasser schwer zu sehen. Dazu kommt noch, daß der Auftrieb recht gering ist, der Controller taucht zu schnell mal ab.
> Ich habe exakt dieses Modell auch in 10g und werde es mal testen. Die simple Montage zwischen 2 guten Posenstoppern fand ich praktisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier verlor ich einen guten Fisch. Den 4er B983 habe ich später gegen einen 1er Gamakatsu 318 Wacky (Dropshothaken mit sehr kurzem Schenkel) getauscht, der hielt das Brot besser.
> 
> Es gab dann noch einige weitere Döbel, der kleinste mag gerade die 20cm geschrammt haben, das Gros war geschätzt zwischen 30-37cm lang.
> 2 gute Fische (Ü40, evtl. sogar noch größer) haben sich im Kraut vom Haken befreit.
> 
> 
> Fazit: die Oberflächenangelei macht Spaß und ist effektiv. Die neue Rute ist kein Fehlkauf.
> Als nächstes werde ich wohl mal Fladenbrot testen. Oder anderes Weißbrot, muß mal sehen, was die Discounter nebenan zu bieten haben.
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: an diesem Streckenabschnitt wäre eine längere Rute deutlich praktischer - da werd ich evtl. mal ne kräftige Posenrute testen.


Petri zu den Döbeln ,sehr schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo Männer, Guten Morgen!
> War paar Tage drüben im Osten und hatte hier nicht alles mitgelesen ,deshalb wünsche ich pauschal allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein herzliches Petri
> Selbst war ich in Mecklenburg auf Forrellenpirsch ( ReFo am Fopu   )
> Wobei es sich dort um einen Bach handelt der besetzt wird und schon ein klein wenig anders ist als die gewöhnlichen gewerblichen Anlagen!
> Auch ist es dort selten voll und es herrscht eher die Atmosphäre eines Vereinsgewässers !
> Es hat uns mal wieder so gut dort gefallen, das wir voraussichtlich bald nochmal hinfahren, dort am See auf Stör angeln .....
> Da das Wetter sehr schön war ,das Wasser aber noch nicht zu warm, hat es so gut gebissen, dass ich nach der 6. Forelle C&R betrieben hatte
> Das hatten viele dort auch noch nicht gesehen, hatte schon Angst das die in der Klabsmühle anrufen
> Alles in allem wars ein schönes Wochenende!
> Anhang anzeigen 347449
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347450
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347451
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347452
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Ein herzliches Petri Michi. Sehr schöner Bericht und Bilder.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri Michi. Sehr schöner Bericht und Bilder.



Dir auch herzlichen Dank Hartmut! 
Ich hoffe Dir geht's mittlerweile wieder besser ?

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dir auch herzlichen Dank Hartmut!
> Ich hoffe Dir geht's mittlerweile wieder besser ?
> 
> LG Michael


Das geht so.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das geht so.


Dann drück ich dir die Daumen das es dir bald besser geht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann drück ich dir die Daumen das es dir bald besser geht!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich danke dir vielmals.


----------



## Andal

# Brot....

Wenn es die ultimativ zähe Brotflocke geben soll, dann besorge die in einem Türken Laden Fladenbrot. Möglichst frisch und sofort in eine Plastiltüte geben, während der Anfahrt ans Gewässer draufsetzen. Zähere und haltbarere Krustenstücke gibt es nicht!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> # Brot....
> 
> Wenn es die ultimativ zähe Brotflocke geben soll, dann besorge die in einem Türken Laden Fladenbrot. Möglichst frisch und sofort in eine Plastiltüte geben, während der Anfahrt ans Gewässer draufsetzen. Zähere und haltbarere Krustenstücke gibt es nicht!



Danke, Du hattest das Fladenbrot schon früher erwähnt, das hatte ich gleich im Kopf abgespeichert.
Ein echter „Türken-Laden” liegt nicht auf dem Weg, aber ich fahr da bei Gelegenheit mal ran und friere was ein.
Vielleicht hat auch der Edeka nebenan brauchbares Fladenbrot, muß mal sehen und testen.
Danke!


----------



## Hecht100+

Vielleicht hast du ja einen Döner oder türkischen Pizzaladen in der Nähe, die verkaufen dir das auch.


----------



## geomas

Danke, lieber @Hecht100+ 
Ich selbst bin ja eher Typ Bockwurst und Bauernfrühstück - muß mal die Augen offenhalten, was es diesbezüglich in der Nähe gibt.
Meinen letzten Döner habe ich als jugendlicher DDR-Bürger verzehrt ;-) Meinen ersten und letzten „Burger” ebenfalls.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> # Brot....
> 
> Wenn es die ultimativ zähe Brotflocke geben soll, dann besorge die in einem Türken Laden Fladenbrot. Möglichst frisch und sofort in eine Plastiltüte geben, während der Anfahrt ans Gewässer draufsetzen. Zähere und haltbarere Krustenstücke gibt es nicht!


Das Gefühl hatte ich beim Essen auch gehabt  auch ohne Draufsetzen ,das würde ich meiner Hose nicht antun 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

So, Arbeit ist erledigt, ab gehts zum Edeka in Sachen Fladenbrot und dann zu den Fischis.


----------



## Finke20

@geomas sehr schöner Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen.
Das mit dem Schwimmbrot, finde ich auch sehr interessant. Ich habe ja gestern meine Reste vom Toast ist Wasser gehauen und da gab es einige Interessenten dafür.

@Waller Michel bist du zufällig in Boek gewesen? Die Gewässerstrecke  hat etwas Ähnlichkeit. Petri zu deinen Forellen.


----------



## Andal

Bei Brot und Angeln muss ich immer an dieses spezielle "Angelbrot" aus den 70ern denken. Zäh wie Dichtungsgummi, in praktisch jedem Angelkoffer präsent, von keinem benutzt und unter der Cellophanhülle meist gut schimmelig. 

Nachtrag: Von Balzer war das glaube ich mich erinnern zu können. Keine Ahnung, was da alles verbacken wurde.


----------



## geomas

So, angekommen. Andere Stelle von Flüsschen y. Einen Ü40er hab ich schon ausgemacht. Also ausladen und ab geht's!


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die noch oder schon wieder gefangen haben!

Es eröffnete sich ein Fenster heute. Zuerst wollte ich den Bach mal besuchen. Da ich aber nur 2h Zeit hatte und den Bach überhaupt nicht kenne, entschloss ich mich mal einen andern Weiher zu besuchen. Bisher habe ich ja nur am Hausweiher geangelt.
Also Sachen ins Auto und ab an die Waldteiche. Leider war der obere so süffig, das ich da echt keinen Spaß dran hatte. Vorfluter trocken und der Bach nur noch ein Hauch von nichts. Die gesamte Oberfläche bedeckt und ein Duft....... Wie Kuh.....!
Also an den unteren Teich der dieses Jahr erst neu besetzt wurde nach einer großen Reparatur. Viel Hoffnung hatte ich nicht. Kein Futter dabei und 10 000+ an Brutfischen. Naja egal. Senso mit 7g Blei und 3 Maden ran ans Pflanzenfeld und die S7 als Pose vor die Kante. Es dauerte ne halbe Stunde in etwa und die Senso zuckte. FISCH! Wie cool. Leider nichts neues. Hätte auch ausm Hausweiher kommen können. Aber das ist Nebensache.




Angefixt davon die Rute gleich wieder raus. Lange ging nichts. Dann ein Ruck, mehr nicht. Ich noch 10 Minuten gewartet aber es tat sich nichts mehr. Also Köder kontrollieren. Beim einleiern wackelt es auf einmal am anderen Ende. Zum Vorschein kam ein Handlages Augenrot. (Bild vergessen)
Also weiter..... Nichts..... 30 Minuten nichts. Ich hol die Rute ein und kontrolliere die Maden. Alle unberührt. Naja gut, also wieder raus damit. Wo ist denn die Pose hin? Fisch! Kaum hatte ich die Rute aufgehoben, merkte ich schon Wiederstand. Also schön sanft einen Anhieb gemacht doch es tat sich nichts. Also Spannung halten. - hängst bestimmt in den Pflanzen - auf einmal spüre ich den Fisch, kurz und eher sanft. Ich kann aber nicht einkurbeln. Was ist das????? Irgendwann löste sich der Wiederstand langsam und ich zog die komplette Pflanze inkl. Wurzel zu mir ran. Doch was ist das? Hinter dem Ding kommt ein Fisch mit! Ein Rotpunktdöbel! Wie geil ist das denn..... Danach ging nichts mehr und die Kinder mussten ja auch noch abgeholt werden. Also doch recht zufrieden eingepackt und Abfahrt. Neues Gewässer, 3 verschiedene Fische und einer davon sogar für die Küche. So kann es weiter gehen.

Ganz vergessen. Der RPD war ein Kämpfer, denn er hatte noch einen Haken im Magen dessen Vorfach noch aus dem Maul hing





BTW. Interessant fand ich die Kaulquappen. Wieso schwimmen die so in Reih und Glied?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht Stefan!

Petri Heil zum RBD!


----------



## Mescalero

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke Dir auch!
> Da gibt es von Schlecht bis sehr gut ziemlich alles an Fopu's ....
> Kann auch wirklich Spaß machen!
> Kenne aber eigentlich keine Region wo es gar keine gibt?
> 
> LG


Das hängt wohl (auch) mit der bayerischen Gesetzgebung zusammen, C&R und so, alles nicht so einfach. Für die Betreiber der Anlagen ist das in der praktischen Umsetzung kompliziert. 

Ein paar wenige FoPus gibt es schon, zurücksetzen ist dann verboten, d.h. man packt aus und fängt sich zwei Fische, packt wieder zusammen und der Angelausflug ist nach 30 min beendet....


----------



## Mescalero

@Slappy
Petri Heil, alles richtig gemacht!

#microfishing

Mir hat das keine Ruhe gelassen...
Von einer Ali Stippe habe ich die oberen Segmente entnommen und hatte eine Zweimeterrute, etwas Tennisband als Griff. Die kleinsten Haken im Fundus waren ebenfalls von Aliexpress in der Größe #1, was etwa einer 22 oder 24 entspricht. Die dünnste Schnur ist 0.08er GTM und als Pose diente eine winzige Pilotolive.

Der kleine 10-Liter-Rucksack ist alles an Gepäck, das ist schon Wahnsinn.
Ich habe einen Haufen Gewürm und Mückenlarven usw. in Gummiform, wollte mich aber zunächst auf Brot beschränken - so konnte ich auch mal den winzigen 4mm Puncher einsetzen.

Anfangs war ich viel zu vorsichtig beim Anhauen und habe einige Fische verloren, dann wurde es besser und es biss eigentlich unentwegt: Rotfedern, Plötzen, Döbel und Ukeln. Richtig Micro war nur ein Rotauge mit etwa 7cm, die meisten Fische hatten so um die 12cm, die Döbel knapp 20.
Aber die Haken sind ja auch nicht wirklich winzig, zwar klein aber ein 28 oder 30er ist schon nochmal was anderes.

Der Bereich mit den Schwänen (die sich ganz schön aufgespielt haben, die Sportsfreunde....ich bin dann abgehauen, mag keine Gewalt) wurde von großen Karpfen umgepflügt, ich habe zwei und einen Schuppi gesehen. Die ca. 50 Quadratmeter waren binnen Minuten in eine schwarze, faulig duftende Kloake verwandelt...

Fazit: diese Art des „Extreme Angling“ fetzt wie nochwas! Eine wirklich tolle Abwechslung, weil auch winzige Fische an so einem fragilen Rütchen richtig Terror machen können. Ich werde mir jedenfalls richtig kleine Haken und noch feinere Schnur besorgen und den ganzen vergessenen, zugekrauteten Tümpeln im Wald und den Gräben ein paar Besuche abstatten.


----------



## Mescalero

Bild vom Döbelchen vergessen...

Übrigens waren ausnahmslos alle Fische korrekt gehakt, ich hatte da vorher Bedenken wegen Verschlucken...


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Petri Heil, alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> #microfishing
> 
> Mir hat das keine Ruhe gelassen...
> Von einer Ali Stippe habe ich die oberen Segmente entnommen und hatte eine Zweimeterrute, etwas Tennisband als Griff. Die kleinsten Haken im Fundus waren ebenfalls von Aliexpress in der Größe #1, was etwa einer 22 oder 24 entspricht. Die dünnste Schnur ist 0.08er GTM und als Pose diente eine winzige Pilotolive.
> 
> Der kleine 10-Liter-Rucksack ist alles an Gepäck, das ist schon Wahnsinn.
> Ich habe einen Haufen Gewürm und Mückenlarven usw. in Gummiform, wollte mich aber zunächst auf Brot beschränken - so konnte ich auch mal den winzigen 4mm Puncher einsetzen.
> 
> Anfangs war ich viel zu vorsichtig beim Anhauen und habe einige Fische verloren, dann wurde es besser und es biss eigentlich unentwegt: Rotfedern, Plötzen, Döbel und Ukeln. Richtig Micro war nur ein Rotauge mit etwa 7cm, die meisten Fische hatten so um die 12cm, die Döbel knapp 20.
> Aber die Haken sind ja auch nicht wirklich winzig, zwar klein aber ein 28 oder 30er ist schon nochmal was anderes.
> 
> Der Bereich mit den Schwänen (die sich ganz schön aufgespielt haben, die Sportsfreunde....ich bin dann abgehauen, mag keine Gewalt) wurde von großen Karpfen umgepflügt, ich habe zwei und einen Schuppi gesehen. Die ca. 50 Quadratmeter waren binnen Minuten in eine schwarze, faulig duftende Kloake verwandelt...
> 
> Fazit: diese Art des „Extreme Angling“ fetzt wie nochwas! Eine wirklich tolle Abwechslung, weil auch winzige Fische an so einem fragilen Rütchen richtig Terror machen können. Ich werde mir jedenfalls richtig kleine Haken und noch feinere Schnur besorgen und den ganzen vergessenen, zugekrauteten Tümpeln im Wald und den Gräben ein paar Besuche abstatten.


Gegen Schwäne hilft eigentlich nur deren eigene Sprache - und das gewaltfrei. Groß machen, die Arme ausbreiten und sie einfach anpfauchen. Da kapieren sie und da der Angler größer ist, hauen sie ab.

Schaut zwar selten dämlich aus, wenn man so einen Aufstand macht, aber es wirkt.


----------



## Andal

...Höckerschwäne sind übrigens extrem revierbehauptend. Das geht so weit, dass sie auch andere Wasservögel töten...!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich bin halt ein Schisser. 

Außerdem wollte ich sowieso gerade die Stelle wechseln. Habe ich denen jedenfalls erzählt, um ihnen nicht das Gefühl der Überlegenheit zu geben. Rotzlöffel!


----------



## geomas

Petri, Eure Berichte lese ich mir heute Abend durch.

Hier läuft es äußerst zäh. Immerhin nicht Schneider. Ich sehe richtig gute Döbel, aber die nehmen das Brot nicht. Eben gabs nen Mini, immerhin hat er gebissen wie ein Großer...
Ich baue jetzt um auf Lädscher und genieße das Wetter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich sitze gerade am Flüsschen und angel Ükels....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sogar ein Riese war dabei...


----------



## Hering 58

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an alle die noch oder schon wieder gefangen haben!
> 
> Es eröffnete sich ein Fenster heute. Zuerst wollte ich den Bach mal besuchen. Da ich aber nur 2h Zeit hatte und den Bach überhaupt nicht kenne, entschloss ich mich mal einen andern Weiher zu besuchen. Bisher habe ich ja nur am Hausweiher geangelt.
> Also Sachen ins Auto und ab an die Waldteiche. Leider war der obere so süffig, das ich da echt keinen Spaß dran hatte. Vorfluter trocken und der Bach nur noch ein Hauch von nichts. Die gesamte Oberfläche bedeckt und ein Duft....... Wie Kuh.....!
> Also an den unteren Teich der dieses Jahr erst neu besetzt wurde nach einer großen Reparatur. Viel Hoffnung hatte ich nicht. Kein Futter dabei und 10 000+ an Brutfischen. Naja egal. Senso mit 7g Blei und 3 Maden ran ans Pflanzenfeld und die S7 als Pose vor die Kante. Es dauerte ne halbe Stunde in etwa und die Senso zuckte. FISCH! Wie cool. Leider nichts neues. Hätte auch ausm Hausweiher kommen können. Aber das ist Nebensache.
> Anhang anzeigen 347480
> 
> Angefixt davon die Rute gleich wieder raus. Lange ging nichts. Dann ein Ruck, mehr nicht. Ich noch 10 Minuten gewartet aber es tat sich nichts mehr. Also Köder kontrollieren. Beim einleiern wackelt es auf einmal am anderen Ende. Zum Vorschein kam ein Handlages Augenrot. (Bild vergessen)
> Also weiter..... Nichts..... 30 Minuten nichts. Ich hol die Rute ein und kontrolliere die Maden. Alle unberührt. Naja gut, also wieder raus damit. Wo ist denn die Pose hin? Fisch! Kaum hatte ich die Rute aufgehoben, merkte ich schon Wiederstand. Also schön sanft einen Anhieb gemacht doch es tat sich nichts. Also Spannung halten. - hängst bestimmt in den Pflanzen - auf einmal spüre ich den Fisch, kurz und eher sanft. Ich kann aber nicht einkurbeln. Was ist das????? Irgendwann löste sich der Wiederstand langsam und ich zog die komplette Pflanze inkl. Wurzel zu mir ran. Doch was ist das? Hinter dem Ding kommt ein Fisch mit! Ein Rotpunktdöbel! Wie geil ist das denn..... Danach ging nichts mehr und die Kinder mussten ja auch noch abgeholt werden. Also doch recht zufrieden eingepackt und Abfahrt. Neues Gewässer, 3 verschiedene Fische und einer davon sogar für die Küche. So kann es weiter gehen.
> 
> Ganz vergessen. Der RPD war ein Kämpfer, denn er hatte noch einen Haken im Magen dessen Vorfach noch aus dem Maul hing
> Anhang anzeigen 347481
> 
> 
> BTW. Interessant fand ich die Kaulquappen. Wieso schwimmen die so in Reih und Glied?
> Anhang anzeigen 347482


Ein herzliches Petri,schöner Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Petri Heil, alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> #microfishing
> 
> Mir hat das keine Ruhe gelassen...
> Von einer Ali Stippe habe ich die oberen Segmente entnommen und hatte eine Zweimeterrute, etwas Tennisband als Griff. Die kleinsten Haken im Fundus waren ebenfalls von Aliexpress in der Größe #1, was etwa einer 22 oder 24 entspricht. Die dünnste Schnur ist 0.08er GTM und als Pose diente eine winzige Pilotolive.
> 
> Der kleine 10-Liter-Rucksack ist alles an Gepäck, das ist schon Wahnsinn.
> Ich habe einen Haufen Gewürm und Mückenlarven usw. in Gummiform, wollte mich aber zunächst auf Brot beschränken - so konnte ich auch mal den winzigen 4mm Puncher einsetzen.
> 
> Anfangs war ich viel zu vorsichtig beim Anhauen und habe einige Fische verloren, dann wurde es besser und es biss eigentlich unentwegt: Rotfedern, Plötzen, Döbel und Ukeln. Richtig Micro war nur ein Rotauge mit etwa 7cm, die meisten Fische hatten so um die 12cm, die Döbel knapp 20.
> Aber die Haken sind ja auch nicht wirklich winzig, zwar klein aber ein 28 oder 30er ist schon nochmal was anderes.
> 
> Der Bereich mit den Schwänen (die sich ganz schön aufgespielt haben, die Sportsfreunde....ich bin dann abgehauen, mag keine Gewalt) wurde von großen Karpfen umgepflügt, ich habe zwei und einen Schuppi gesehen. Die ca. 50 Quadratmeter waren binnen Minuten in eine schwarze, faulig duftende Kloake verwandelt...
> 
> Fazit: diese Art des „Extreme Angling“ fetzt wie nochwas! Eine wirklich tolle Abwechslung, weil auch winzige Fische an so einem fragilen Rütchen richtig Terror machen können. Ich werde mir jedenfalls richtig kleine Haken und noch feinere Schnur besorgen und den ganzen vergessenen, zugekrauteten Tümpeln im Wald und den Gräben ein paar Besuche abstatten.


Ein herzliches Petri,netter Bericht


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Petri, Eure Berichte lese ich mir heute Abend durch.
> 
> Hier läuft es äußerst zäh. Immerhin nicht Schneider. Ich sehe richtig gute Döbel, aber die nehmen das Brot nicht. Eben gabs nen Mini, immerhin hat er gebissen wie ein Großer...
> Ich baue jetzt um auf Lädscher und genieße das Wetter.


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein herzliches Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Papamopps

Andal schrieb:


> # Brot....
> 
> Wenn es die ultimativ zähe Brotflocke geben soll, dann besorge die in einem Türken Laden Fladenbrot. Möglichst frisch und sofort in eine Plastiltüte geben, während der Anfahrt ans Gewässer draufsetzen. Zähere und haltbarere Krustenstücke gibt es nicht!



Und was ist mit diesen Minifladen? Also nicht das Fluffige Fladenbrot, sondeen diese arabischen kleinen ganz flachen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Roddows beißen auch immer wieder mal...


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Brot und Angeln muss ich immer an dieses spezielle "Angelbrot" aus den 70ern denken. Zäh wie Dichtungsgummi, in praktisch jedem Angelkoffer präsent, von keinem benutzt und unter der Cellophanhülle meist gut schimmelig.
> 
> Nachtrag: Von Balzer war das glaube ich mich erinnern zu können. Keine Ahnung, was da alles verbacken wurde.


Andal ,kennst du aus den 70er noch das harte Schwimmbrot das waren solche Riegel ,angeblich zum Abbrechen  
Das war sooo hart und brüchig! !!!
Habs glaube nie geschafft das Zeug anzuködern 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Roddows beißen auch immer wieder mal...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347499


Herzliches Petri Andi .....sehr schöne Färbung 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an alle die noch oder schon wieder gefangen haben!
> 
> Es eröffnete sich ein Fenster heute. Zuerst wollte ich den Bach mal besuchen. Da ich aber nur 2h Zeit hatte und den Bach überhaupt nicht kenne, entschloss ich mich mal einen andern Weiher zu besuchen. Bisher habe ich ja nur am Hausweiher geangelt.
> Also Sachen ins Auto und ab an die Waldteiche. Leider war der obere so süffig, das ich da echt keinen Spaß dran hatte. Vorfluter trocken und der Bach nur noch ein Hauch von nichts. Die gesamte Oberfläche bedeckt und ein Duft....... Wie Kuh.....!
> Also an den unteren Teich der dieses Jahr erst neu besetzt wurde nach einer großen Reparatur. Viel Hoffnung hatte ich nicht. Kein Futter dabei und 10 000+ an Brutfischen. Naja egal. Senso mit 7g Blei und 3 Maden ran ans Pflanzenfeld und die S7 als Pose vor die Kante. Es dauerte ne halbe Stunde in etwa und die Senso zuckte. FISCH! Wie cool. Leider nichts neues. Hätte auch ausm Hausweiher kommen können. Aber das ist Nebensache.
> Anhang anzeigen 347480
> 
> Angefixt davon die Rute gleich wieder raus. Lange ging nichts. Dann ein Ruck, mehr nicht. Ich noch 10 Minuten gewartet aber es tat sich nichts mehr. Also Köder kontrollieren. Beim einleiern wackelt es auf einmal am anderen Ende. Zum Vorschein kam ein Handlages Augenrot. (Bild vergessen)
> Also weiter..... Nichts..... 30 Minuten nichts. Ich hol die Rute ein und kontrolliere die Maden. Alle unberührt. Naja gut, also wieder raus damit. Wo ist denn die Pose hin? Fisch! Kaum hatte ich die Rute aufgehoben, merkte ich schon Wiederstand. Also schön sanft einen Anhieb gemacht doch es tat sich nichts. Also Spannung halten. - hängst bestimmt in den Pflanzen - auf einmal spüre ich den Fisch, kurz und eher sanft. Ich kann aber nicht einkurbeln. Was ist das????? Irgendwann löste sich der Wiederstand langsam und ich zog die komplette Pflanze inkl. Wurzel zu mir ran. Doch was ist das? Hinter dem Ding kommt ein Fisch mit! Ein Rotpunktdöbel! Wie geil ist das denn..... Danach ging nichts mehr und die Kinder mussten ja auch noch abgeholt werden. Also doch recht zufrieden eingepackt und Abfahrt. Neues Gewässer, 3 verschiedene Fische und einer davon sogar für die Küche. So kann es weiter gehen.
> 
> Ganz vergessen. Der RPD war ein Kämpfer, denn er hatte noch einen Haken im Magen dessen Vorfach noch aus dem Maul hing
> Anhang anzeigen 347481
> 
> 
> BTW. Interessant fand ich die Kaulquappen. Wieso schwimmen die so in Reih und Glied?
> Anhang anzeigen 347482


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri 
Schöne Refo

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Petri Heil, alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> #microfishing
> 
> Mir hat das keine Ruhe gelassen...
> Von einer Ali Stippe habe ich die oberen Segmente entnommen und hatte eine Zweimeterrute, etwas Tennisband als Griff. Die kleinsten Haken im Fundus waren ebenfalls von Aliexpress in der Größe #1, was etwa einer 22 oder 24 entspricht. Die dünnste Schnur ist 0.08er GTM und als Pose diente eine winzige Pilotolive.
> 
> Der kleine 10-Liter-Rucksack ist alles an Gepäck, das ist schon Wahnsinn.
> Ich habe einen Haufen Gewürm und Mückenlarven usw. in Gummiform, wollte mich aber zunächst auf Brot beschränken - so konnte ich auch mal den winzigen 4mm Puncher einsetzen.
> 
> Anfangs war ich viel zu vorsichtig beim Anhauen und habe einige Fische verloren, dann wurde es besser und es biss eigentlich unentwegt: Rotfedern, Plötzen, Döbel und Ukeln. Richtig Micro war nur ein Rotauge mit etwa 7cm, die meisten Fische hatten so um die 12cm, die Döbel knapp 20.
> Aber die Haken sind ja auch nicht wirklich winzig, zwar klein aber ein 28 oder 30er ist schon nochmal was anderes.
> 
> Der Bereich mit den Schwänen (die sich ganz schön aufgespielt haben, die Sportsfreunde....ich bin dann abgehauen, mag keine Gewalt) wurde von großen Karpfen umgepflügt, ich habe zwei und einen Schuppi gesehen. Die ca. 50 Quadratmeter waren binnen Minuten in eine schwarze, faulig duftende Kloake verwandelt...
> 
> Fazit: diese Art des „Extreme Angling“ fetzt wie nochwas! Eine wirklich tolle Abwechslung, weil auch winzige Fische an so einem fragilen Rütchen richtig Terror machen können. Ich werde mir jedenfalls richtig kleine Haken und noch feinere Schnur besorgen und den ganzen vergessenen, zugekrauteten Tümpeln im Wald und den Gräben ein paar Besuche abstatten.


Und noch ein Fänger heute 
Dir selbstverständlich auch ein ganz herzliches Petri !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Ein paar Stunden habe ich es heute auch ans Wasser geschafft! 
Wollte mir mal den Spaß erlauben und die Bienenmaden wegangeln bei uns im See ! Einfach mal gucken was so darauf beißt? 
Mit Barschen hatte ich gerechnet und da waren auch von klein bis Mittel  ( 36 cm )
einige dabei! 
Aber nicht gerechnet hatte ich mit Brassen wenn auch nur kleine. ....
Da hatte ich 6 Stück auf Bienenmade .....






LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden habe ich es heute auch ans Wasser geschafft!
> Wollte mir mal den Spaß erlauben und die Bienenmaden wegangeln bei uns im See ! Einfach mal gucken was so darauf beißt?
> Mit Barschen hatte ich gerechnet und da waren auch von klein bis Mittel  ( 36 cm )
> einige dabei!
> Aber nicht gerechnet hatte ich mit Brassen wenn auch nur kleine. ....
> Da hatte ich 6 Stück auf Bienenmade .....
> Anhang anzeigen 347506
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Ein herzliches Petri Michi.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri Michi.


Lieben Dank  

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, mein Urlaub neigt sich so langsam dem Ende entgegen. Den letzten Abend verbringe ich einmal mehr mit Ferdinand an der Oste. Die Brassen und Güstern wollen bis auf zwei unscheinbare Ausnahmen so gar nicht. Da blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als bis zum Auslegen der Aalruten, etwas mit der Spxxxrute zu werfen. Ein sehr unterhaltsames Verlegenheitsgufieren: Erst gab es ein lütten Zander, dann einen durchaus respektablen Rapfen, der mächtig Dampf gemacht hat.
Den Fängern des gestrigen und auch des heutigen Tages rufe ich noch ein herzliches Petri zu!


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, mein Urlaub neigt sich so langsam dem Ende entgegen. Den letzten Abend verbringe ich einmal mehr mit Ferdinand an der Oste. Die Brassen und Güstern wollen bis auf zwei unscheinbare Ausnahmen so gar nicht. Da blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als bis zum Auslegen der Aalruten, etwas mit der Spxxxrute zu werfen. Ein sehr unterhaltsames Verlegenheitsgufieren: Erst gab es ein lütten Zander, dann einen durchaus respektablen Rapfen, der mächtig Dampf gemacht hat.
> Den Fängern des gestrigen und auch des heutigen Tages rufe ich noch ein herzliches Petri zu!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347509
> Anhang anzeigen 347510


Ein herzliches Petri,schöne Fische.


----------



## Jason

Petri heil an euch allen. Ihr geht angeln und bringt hier wunderschöne Berichte rein. Vielen Dank dafür. Und ich armer Hund muss den ganzen Tag schuften und kann nur mitlesen. Aber das reicht mir schon. Bin ja nicht anspruchsvoll.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, mein Urlaub neigt sich so langsam dem Ende entgegen. Den letzten Abend verbringe ich einmal mehr mit Ferdinand an der Oste. Die Brassen und Güstern wollen bis auf zwei unscheinbare Ausnahmen so gar nicht. Da blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als bis zum Auslegen der Aalruten, etwas mit der Spxxxrute zu werfen. Ein sehr unterhaltsames Verlegenheitsgufieren: Erst gab es ein lütten Zander, dann einen durchaus respektablen Rapfen, der mächtig Dampf gemacht hat.
> Den Fängern des gestrigen und auch des heutigen Tages rufe ich noch ein herzliches Petri zu!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347509
> Anhang anzeigen 347510


Dir auch ein ganz herzliches Petri !
Genieße deine letzten Urlaubsstunden 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Petri heil an euch allen. Ihr geht angeln und bringt hier wunderschöne Berichte rein. Vielen Dank dafür. Und ich armer Hund muss den ganzen Tag schuften und kann nur mitlesen. Aber das reicht mir schon. Bin ja nicht anspruchsvoll.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Der Sommer kommt ja noch! 
Wirst bestimmt auch schöne Stunden am Wasser haben! 
Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der Sommer kommt ja noch!
> Wirst bestimmt auch schöne Stunden am Wasser haben!
> Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen!
> 
> LG Michael


Jupp, danke. Aber ich weiß, wie es läuft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Petri heil an euch allen. Ihr geht angeln und bringt hier wunderschöne Berichte rein. Vielen Dank dafür. Und ich armer Hund muss den ganzen Tag schuften und kann nur mitlesen. Aber das reicht mir schon. Bin ja nicht anspruchsvoll.
> 
> Gruß Jason



husthust, bitte mal Finger hoch, wer innerhalb der letzten Woche mit edler Splitcane und Pin auf klassische Weise zwei wunderbare Rotpunktdöbel am idyllischen Flüsschen ertrtottet hat, und damit den Maienzeit-Stylepreis haushoch errang?


----------



## geomas

@Slappy - Petri zu Deinen Fängen, der vermeintliche RPD ist wohl eher ein RBD (der Prof hats schon so geschrieben).

@Mescalero - ha, super Aktion, Dein Tanaga-Import. Petri heil zu den Minis! 
Und bitte nimm es als Omen, daß Du keinen FoPu in der Nähe hast.

@Wuemmehunter - Petri heil zu dem Stachelritter und dem Raub-Cypriniden! 

@Professor Tinca - sieht super aus bei Dir, aber vermutlich hast Du auch mit Kraut zu kämpfen. Petri zu den Ükel und den Rotfedern!


----------



## geomas

So, kurzer Rückblick auf einen heißej Angeltag. Heiß leider im klassischen Sinne, etwas mehr Action und weniger Hitze wäre mir lieber gewesen.
Nach einem Mittag, daß eher ein zweites Frühstück war, gings los zum Edeka, ich hab mal einen rausgehauen und das teure Fladenbrot erstanden (500g für 1,29). Das Ding kam während der Fahrt aufs Armaturenbrett - dort herrschten vermutlich ähnliche Temperaturen wie in nem Backofen.

Ziel war eine Strecke von Flüsschen y, die ich ersteinmal beangelt habe. Besonderheit war dort, daß man an einer Stelle gute Döbel in der Strömung pendeln sah.

Naja, auf dem Weg dorthin habe ich ganz kurz Halt gemacht - und einen Blick auf Flüsschen x geworfen:





Diesen Abschnitt darf ich beangeln, hmm, mal sehen, ob ich irgendwo ne Stelle mit etwas weniger Vegetation am Ufer finde.
Man sah Fische von etwa 15cm an der Oberfläche - bin mir hier aber nicht sicher, ob es der hungrige Döbelnachwuchs war.

Weiter zu Flüsschen y - erster Blick, der Kram war noch im Wagen: oh ja, da pendelten ein paar ordentliche Döbel in der Strömung.
Also ausgepackt und per Katschi Toastbrot zu den Lümmeln geschickt. 
Das Brot wurde auch genommen, es gab aber auch Fische, die das Brot komplett negiert haben. Hmmm - auch vom Fladenbrot wollten sie nix.





Rute aufgebaut - mit dieser alten Fox Twin Tip habe ich vor ein paar Jahren meinen allerersten Chub gefangen. 
Die Shimano Perfection ist ein Neuzugang - ich mag die Teile. Ein kleiner Falteimer ist neuerdings immer dabei.





Das Fladenbrot hielt mittelprächtig am Haken. Vielleicht hätte ich mich tatsächlich während der Fahrt draufsetzen sollen...

Die ersten Stunden (!) waren frustrierend: ich sah Fische, die Fische nahmen auch Brot von der Oberfläche, aber die größeren Exemplare hielten sich offenbar fern. Eventuell hat sie das Einholen des Controller gestört.

An der Stelle mit den sichtbaren Fischen war dann bald Betrieb: ein freundlicher älterer Herr ging neben meiner Angel baden, eine Paddel-Familie machte 50m weiter richtig Radau. Bin dann ein ganzes Stück flußabwärts gelaufen - auch hier spielten eher kleine Döbel an Futterbrot und Köder herum.





Wunderschönes Mecklenburg - etwas links der Bildmitte verschwindet gerade ein Stück Schwimmbrot im Döbelschlund.

Nach ner Weile hatte ich die Strecke wieder für mich alleine, bin zurück zur ersten Stelle. Da gab es dann einen lütten Döbel, der allerdings zugepackt hat wie ein Großer. Habe dann den Controller gegen das Ufer gegenüber geworfen - Bruch. 
Naja, umgebaut auf die übliche Grundmontage. 





Zu meinen Füßen war alles verkrautet, die Außenkurve war weniger bewachsen und hielt Fische bereit.

Es meldeten sich zunächst drei Plötz von an die 20cm, dann kamen wenig größere Döbel. Einen Dreißiger gabs, dann habe ich es nochmal mit Schwimmbrot versucht. Ohne Controller, einfach nen großen Haken ans Ende der Hauptschnur. Das Brot wurde meist schnell von den Minis attackiert, bis es dann doch einen kernigen Schlürf-Biß gab. Der Fisch hat ordentlich in der Strömung gezogen und ich war ein wenig enttäuscht, als ich ihn im Kescher sah. Geschätzte 35cm. 
Aber ich kann und will nicht klagen, hab wieder einige Erfahrungen sammeln können und neue alte Technik erfolgreich zum Einsatz bringen können.
Mit etwas Glück gehts morgen gegen Mittag wieder los. Dann werde ich wohl nach einer schattigeren Strecke Ausschau halten - es war mir einfach zu heiß heute.


----------



## Waller Michel

@geomas 
Herzliches Petri und sehr interessanter Beitrag zum Thema Schwimmbrot aus türkisch Laden 
Bleib dran, beim Testen! 

Viel Erfolg Morgen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri an @Wuemmehunter , prächtige Fische! Herr Rapf ist offenbar mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden, der Gesichtsausdruck...

@Waller Michel , auch dir ein dickes Petri zu Brasse und Barsch! Bienenmaden gehen wirklich gut, ich schaffe es bisher bloß nicht, sie so anzuködern, dass sie nicht auslaufen.

Petri Heil @Professor Tinca , die Farbe der RF ist ja mal krass. Da sage noch einer, unsere heimischen Fische sähen langweilig aus.

@geomas , Vielleicht war das Brot einfach zu frisch, je älter desto Gummi. Mein Toast hat auch nicht gut funktioniert - zu feucht ging es kaum aus dem Puncher raus, zu trocken ist es sofort vom Haken gebröselt. Brot am Haken ist eine Wissenschaft für sich.... Petri Heil jedenfalls trotzdem!


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Falteimer ist neuerdings immer dabei.



Ein Falteimer ist für mich wirklich wichtig - ohne gehe ich nicht ans Wasser...

PS: Deine Bericht sind wirklich unterhaltsam - vielen Dank dafür..


----------



## Andal

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und was ist mit diesen Minifladen? Also nicht das Fluffige Fladenbrot, sondeen diese arabischen kleinen ganz flachen


Arabisches Brot habe ich bisher nur in Ägyten, am Roten Meer, versucht. Aber die Riff Fische für den Grill bissen dort sehr vehement auf alles. Selbst ein bunter Stoffetzen am Haken tat dort seine braven Dienste. Viel schwerer ist es an diesen vollkommen kahlen Gestaden, einen halbwegs brauchbaren Stock zu finden, die Handangel in eine provisorische Stippe zu wandeln. 


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Andal ,kennst du aus den 70er noch das harte Schwimmbrot das waren solche Riegel ,angeblich zum Abbrechen
> Das war sooo hart und brüchig! !!!
> Habs glaube nie geschafft das Zeug anzuködern
> 
> LG Michael


Das ist genau das gleiche "Brot" gewesen. Nur eben, dass die Verpackung schadhaft war. Mit intaktem Cellophan war es wie Gummi vom Typ Dichtung am ollen U-Bootturmluk.


----------



## Mescalero

Dieses Schwimmbrot gibts noch, im Regal des Angelladens habe ich welches gesehen. Sah aus und fühlte sich an wie Steckmasse für Blumen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Version 2, ist doch klar. Du kannst doch auch nicht in eine Skinheadkneipe gehen und fragen, ob der Barmann Ton Steine Scherben auflegt


Doch, das geht




__





						Du sollst Skinheads nicht mit Nazis verwechseln!
					

Warum Skinheads keine Nazis sind: Du sollst das nicht verwechseln!



					du-sollst-skinheads-nicht-mit-nazis-verwechseln.de


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri an @Wuemmehunter , prächtige Fische! Herr Rapf ist offenbar mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden, der Gesichtsausdruck...
> 
> @Waller Michel , auch dir ein dickes Petri zu Brasse und Barsch! Bienenmaden gehen wirklich gut, ich schaffe es bisher bloß nicht, sie so anzuködern, dass sie nicht auslaufen.
> 
> Petri Heil @Professor Tinca , die Farbe der RF ist ja mal krass. Da sage noch einer, unsere heimischen Fische sähen langweilig aus.
> 
> @geomas , Vielleicht war das Brot einfach zu frisch, je älter desto Gummi. Mein Toast hat auch nicht gut funktioniert - zu feucht ging es kaum aus dem Puncher raus, zu trocken ist es sofort vom Haken gebröselt. Brot am Haken ist eine Wissenschaft für sich.... Petri Heil jedenfalls trotzdem!



Hole dir mal Madenhaken von Gamakatsu ,die sind sehr dünschenklich ....damit kannst du sie fast nach Belieben anködern ..
Für Forellen köder ich sie meist soo an das Sie im 90 Grad Winkel zum Haken stehen, dann führen Sie beim einkurbeln eine Rotationsbewegung aus .....das lockt ganz oft einen Biss hervor !
Wenn mit größeren Porellen zu rechnen ist, 2 Stück als L aufgezogen 
Aber Achtung, die Haken fallen von der Größe recht klein aus !


LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Doch, das geht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du sollst Skinheads nicht mit Nazis verwechseln!
> 
> 
> Warum Skinheads keine Nazis sind: Du sollst das nicht verwechseln!
> 
> 
> 
> du-sollst-skinheads-nicht-mit-nazis-verwechseln.de


"Auf der Reeperbahn Nachts um halb zwei,
kommt der Rocker vorbei,
er massiert dich kurz mit der Eisenwurz
und dein Anzug ist nicht mehr ganz neu!"


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> "Auf der Reeperbahn Nachts um halb zwei,
> kommt der Rocker vorbei,
> er massiert dich kurz mit der Eisenwurz
> und dein Anzug ist nicht mehr ganz neu!"


War das EAV ?


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> War das EAV ?


Das ist EAV!


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> RPD ist wohl eher ein RBD


Ahhhh, OK. Mit war nicht bewusst das da auch noch mal unterschieden wird


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo Männer, Guten Morgen!
> War paar Tage drüben im Osten und hatte hier nicht alles mitgelesen ,deshalb wünsche ich pauschal allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein herzliches Petri
> Selbst war ich in Mecklenburg auf Forrellenpirsch ( ReFo am Fopu   )
> Wobei es sich dort um einen Bach handelt der besetzt wird und schon ein klein wenig anders ist als die gewöhnlichen gewerblichen Anlagen!
> Auch ist es dort selten voll und es herrscht eher die Atmosphäre eines Vereinsgewässers !
> Es hat uns mal wieder so gut dort gefallen, das wir voraussichtlich bald nochmal hinfahren, dort am See auf Stör angeln .....
> Da das Wetter sehr schön war ,das Wasser aber noch nicht zu warm, hat es so gut gebissen, dass ich nach der 6. Forelle C&R betrieben hatte
> Das hatten viele dort auch noch nicht gesehen, hatte schon Angst das die in der Klabsmühle anrufen
> Alles in allem wars ein schönes Wochenende!
> Anhang anzeigen 347449
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347450
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347451
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347452
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Dickes Petri zu den Forellen.


----------



## phirania

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an alle die noch oder schon wieder gefangen haben!
> 
> Es eröffnete sich ein Fenster heute. Zuerst wollte ich den Bach mal besuchen. Da ich aber nur 2h Zeit hatte und den Bach überhaupt nicht kenne, entschloss ich mich mal einen andern Weiher zu besuchen. Bisher habe ich ja nur am Hausweiher geangelt.
> Also Sachen ins Auto und ab an die Waldteiche. Leider war der obere so süffig, das ich da echt keinen Spaß dran hatte. Vorfluter trocken und der Bach nur noch ein Hauch von nichts. Die gesamte Oberfläche bedeckt und ein Duft....... Wie Kuh.....!
> Also an den unteren Teich der dieses Jahr erst neu besetzt wurde nach einer großen Reparatur. Viel Hoffnung hatte ich nicht. Kein Futter dabei und 10 000+ an Brutfischen. Naja egal. Senso mit 7g Blei und 3 Maden ran ans Pflanzenfeld und die S7 als Pose vor die Kante. Es dauerte ne halbe Stunde in etwa und die Senso zuckte. FISCH! Wie cool. Leider nichts neues. Hätte auch ausm Hausweiher kommen können. Aber das ist Nebensache.
> Anhang anzeigen 347480
> 
> Angefixt davon die Rute gleich wieder raus. Lange ging nichts. Dann ein Ruck, mehr nicht. Ich noch 10 Minuten gewartet aber es tat sich nichts mehr. Also Köder kontrollieren. Beim einleiern wackelt es auf einmal am anderen Ende. Zum Vorschein kam ein Handlages Augenrot. (Bild vergessen)
> Also weiter..... Nichts..... 30 Minuten nichts. Ich hol die Rute ein und kontrolliere die Maden. Alle unberührt. Naja gut, also wieder raus damit. Wo ist denn die Pose hin? Fisch! Kaum hatte ich die Rute aufgehoben, merkte ich schon Wiederstand. Also schön sanft einen Anhieb gemacht doch es tat sich nichts. Also Spannung halten. - hängst bestimmt in den Pflanzen - auf einmal spüre ich den Fisch, kurz und eher sanft. Ich kann aber nicht einkurbeln. Was ist das????? Irgendwann löste sich der Wiederstand langsam und ich zog die komplette Pflanze inkl. Wurzel zu mir ran. Doch was ist das? Hinter dem Ding kommt ein Fisch mit! Ein Rotpunktdöbel! Wie geil ist das denn..... Danach ging nichts mehr und die Kinder mussten ja auch noch abgeholt werden. Also doch recht zufrieden eingepackt und Abfahrt. Neues Gewässer, 3 verschiedene Fische und einer davon sogar für die Küche. So kann es weiter gehen.
> 
> Ganz vergessen. Der RPD war ein Kämpfer, denn er hatte noch einen Haken im Magen dessen Vorfach noch aus dem Maul hing
> Anhang anzeigen 347481
> 
> 
> BTW. Interessant fand ich die Kaulquappen. Wieso schwimmen die so in Reih und Glied?
> Anhang anzeigen 347482


Dickes Petri


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Petri Heil, alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> #microfishing
> 
> Mir hat das keine Ruhe gelassen...
> Von einer Ali Stippe habe ich die oberen Segmente entnommen und hatte eine Zweimeterrute, etwas Tennisband als Griff. Die kleinsten Haken im Fundus waren ebenfalls von Aliexpress in der Größe #1, was etwa einer 22 oder 24 entspricht. Die dünnste Schnur ist 0.08er GTM und als Pose diente eine winzige Pilotolive.
> 
> Der kleine 10-Liter-Rucksack ist alles an Gepäck, das ist schon Wahnsinn.
> Ich habe einen Haufen Gewürm und Mückenlarven usw. in Gummiform, wollte mich aber zunächst auf Brot beschränken - so konnte ich auch mal den winzigen 4mm Puncher einsetzen.
> 
> Anfangs war ich viel zu vorsichtig beim Anhauen und habe einige Fische verloren, dann wurde es besser und es biss eigentlich unentwegt: Rotfedern, Plötzen, Döbel und Ukeln. Richtig Micro war nur ein Rotauge mit etwa 7cm, die meisten Fische hatten so um die 12cm, die Döbel knapp 20.
> Aber die Haken sind ja auch nicht wirklich winzig, zwar klein aber ein 28 oder 30er ist schon nochmal was anderes.
> 
> Der Bereich mit den Schwänen (die sich ganz schön aufgespielt haben, die Sportsfreunde....ich bin dann abgehauen, mag keine Gewalt) wurde von großen Karpfen umgepflügt, ich habe zwei und einen Schuppi gesehen. Die ca. 50 Quadratmeter waren binnen Minuten in eine schwarze, faulig duftende Kloake verwandelt...
> 
> Fazit: diese Art des „Extreme Angling“ fetzt wie nochwas! Eine wirklich tolle Abwechslung, weil auch winzige Fische an so einem fragilen Rütchen richtig Terror machen können. Ich werde mir jedenfalls richtig kleine Haken und noch feinere Schnur besorgen und den ganzen vergessenen, zugekrauteten Tümpeln im Wald und den Gräben ein paar Besuche abstatten.


Petri zu den Fischen.
Und ja mit Schwänen sollte man sich nicht unbedingt anlegen...


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sogar ein Riese war dabei...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347492


Petri heil.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden habe ich es heute auch ans Wasser geschafft!
> Wollte mir mal den Spaß erlauben und die Bienenmaden wegangeln bei uns im See ! Einfach mal gucken was so darauf beißt?
> Mit Barschen hatte ich gerechnet und da waren auch von klein bis Mittel  ( 36 cm )
> einige dabei!
> Aber nicht gerechnet hatte ich mit Brassen wenn auch nur kleine. ....
> Da hatte ich 6 Stück auf Bienenmade .....
> Anhang anzeigen 347506
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Dickes Petri.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> So, kurzer Rückblick auf einen heißej Angeltag. Heiß leider im klassischen Sinne, etwas mehr Action und weniger Hitze wäre mir lieber gewesen.
> Nach einem Mittag, daß eher ein zweites Frühstück war, gings los zum Edeka, ich hab mal einen rausgehauen und das teure Fladenbrot erstanden (500g für 1,29). Das Ding kam während der Fahrt aufs Armaturenbrett - dort herrschten vermutlich ähnliche Temperaturen wie in nem Backofen.
> 
> Ziel war eine Strecke von Flüsschen y, die ich ersteinmal beangelt habe. Besonderheit war dort, daß man an einer Stelle gute Döbel in der Strömung pendeln sah.
> 
> Naja, auf dem Weg dorthin habe ich ganz kurz Halt gemacht - und einen Blick auf Flüsschen x geworfen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesen Abschnitt darf ich beangeln, hmm, mal sehen, ob ich irgendwo ne Stelle mit etwas weniger Vegetation am Ufer finde.
> Man sah Fische von etwa 15cm an der Oberfläche - bin mir hier aber nicht sicher, ob es der hungrige Döbelnachwuchs war.
> 
> Weiter zu Flüsschen y - erster Blick, der Kram war noch im Wagen: oh ja, da pendelten ein paar ordentliche Döbel in der Strömung.
> Also ausgepackt und per Katschi Toastbrot zu den Lümmeln geschickt.
> Das Brot wurde auch genommen, es gab aber auch Fische, die das Brot komplett negiert haben. Hmmm - auch vom Fladenbrot wollten sie nix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rute aufgebaut - mit dieser alten Fox Twin Tip habe ich vor ein paar Jahren meinen allerersten Chub gefangen.
> Die Shimano Perfection ist ein Neuzugang - ich mag die Teile. Ein kleiner Falteimer ist neuerdings immer dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Fladenbrot hielt mittelprächtig am Haken. Vielleicht hätte ich mich tatsächlich während der Fahrt draufsetzen sollen...
> 
> Die ersten Stunden (!) waren frustrierend: ich sah Fische, die Fische nahmen auch Brot von der Oberfläche, aber die größeren Exemplare hielten sich offenbar fern. Eventuell hat sie das Einholen des Controller gestört.
> 
> An der Stelle mit den sichtbaren Fischen war dann bald Betrieb: ein freundlicher älterer Herr ging neben meiner Angel baden, eine Paddel-Familie machte 50m weiter richtig Radau. Bin dann ein ganzes Stück flußabwärts gelaufen - auch hier spielten eher kleine Döbel an Futterbrot und Köder herum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderschönes Mecklenburg - etwas links der Bildmitte verschwindet gerade ein Stück Schwimmbrot im Döbelschlund.
> 
> Nach ner Weile hatte ich die Strecke wieder für mich alleine, bin zurück zur ersten Stelle. Da gab es dann einen lütten Döbel, der allerdings zugepackt hat wie ein Großer. Habe dann den Controller gegen das Ufer gegenüber geworfen - Bruch.
> Naja, umgebaut auf die übliche Grundmontage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zu meinen Füßen war alles verkrautet, die Außenkurve war weniger bewachsen und hielt Fische bereit.
> 
> Es meldeten sich zunächst drei Plötz von an die 20cm, dann kamen wenig größere Döbel. Einen Dreißiger gabs, dann habe ich es nochmal mit Schwimmbrot versucht. Ohne Controller, einfach nen großen Haken ans Ende der Hauptschnur. Das Brot wurde meist schnell von den Minis attackiert, bis es dann doch einen kernigen Schlürf-Biß gab. Der Fisch hat ordentlich in der Strömung gezogen und ich war ein wenig enttäuscht, als ich ihn im Kescher sah. Geschätzte 35cm.
> Aber ich kann und will nicht klagen, hab wieder einige Erfahrungen sammeln können und neue alte Technik erfolgreich zum Einsatz bringen können.
> Mit etwas Glück gehts morgen gegen Mittag wieder los. Dann werde ich wohl nach einer schattigeren Strecke Ausschau halten - es war mir einfach zu heiß heute.


Wieder mal Wunder schön gelebter Bericht .
Und Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Vielen Dank für das Petri @phirania 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Mescalero

Edit by Mod!
Falsches(weil politisches) Thema!


----------



## Waller Michel

Politische Äußerungen jeglicher Art sind nie gut für ein Stammtisch dieser Art !
Zumal der TE ,gottlob von vornherein solche Beiträge hier ausgeschlossen hat !
Hab das schon oft erlebt das soetwas zu bösem Blut führt! 
Absolut nichts für ungut! Wollte ich nur zu Bedenken geben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Richtig!

Nun wieder zum Thema.
Ist jemand unterwegs heute angeln?


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Nun wieder zum Thema.
> Ist jemand unterwegs heute angeln?



Ich muss mal gucken heute! 
Habe heute leider mit starken Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen. ....
Wenn die Tabletten wirken und es wie gemeldet nicht doch noch Gewitter gibt, fahre ich vielleicht noch mal in die Dunkelheit los? 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war ich nochmal kurz am Bach in Sachen Microfishing, diesmal mit einer UL Spinnrute und Gummimaden und -mückenlarven. Unter einer Brücke wird der müde Bach in die Enge gezwängt und die Strömung ist recht stark. Hier gab es Gründlinge en masse. 

An einer anderen, breiten Stelle bissen Ukelei, wieder Gründlinge, Rotfedern und Rotaugen. Es gab wieder fette Karpfen zu sehen, die verbrannte Erde hinterlassen haben. Und Döbelgangs auf Patrouille, allerdings keine großen....die hängen wahrscheinlich eher irgendwo unterm Busch ab. Die Döbel haben gelegentlich meine Pilotkugel attackiert, Schwimmbrot wäre heute bestimmt der Bringer gewesen.

Kürzlich hatte ich eine Plötze mit lauter schwarzen Beulen gefangen, ich weiß inzwischen, dass Saugwurmlarven die Fische als Zwischenwirt nutzen und diese Beulen verursachen. Heute habe ich drei Fische mit den Symptomen gefangen: Ukel, Gründling, Rotauge. Einer der erwähnten Döbel sah von oben wie ein Koi aus - übersät mit diesen schwarzen Pickeln.

Später war ich noch im Wald auf Wasserexkursion, das Julchen hat mich begleitet und vor wilden Tieren beschützt.
Der Tümpel hat keinen Zulauf, fällt aber trotzdem nie trocken. Durchmesser ca. 6 Meter oder vielleicht 7. Es gibt massig Libellen und Frösche, nur Fische konnte ich nicht sehen. Einmal kam „etwas“ hoch, schnappte und war gleich wieder weg. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es Fisch gibt, wenigstens Moderlieschen oder verbuttete Plötzen. Es wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Mescalero

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich muss mal gucken heute!
> Habe heute leider mit starken Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen. ....
> Wenn die Tabletten wirken und es wie gemeldet nicht doch noch Gewitter gibt, fahre ich vielleicht noch mal in die Dunkelheit los?
> 
> LG Michael


Rücken zählt nicht, hatte ich auch in den letzten Tagen. Man verzichtet nicht aufs Angeln wegen Rücken!
Steht in den „Commandments Of Ükel“.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich nochmal kurz am Bach in Sachen Microfishing, diesmal mit einer UL Spinnrute und Gummimaden und -mückenlarven. Unter einer Brücke wird der müde Bach in die Enge gezwängt und die Strömung ist recht stark. Hier gab es Gründlinge en masse.
> 
> An einer anderen, breiten Stelle bissen Ukelei, wieder Gründlinge, Rotfedern und Rotaugen. Es gab wieder fette Karpfen zu sehen, die verbrannte Erde hinterlassen haben. Und Döbelgangs auf Patrouille, allerdings keine großen....die hängen wahrscheinlich eher irgendwo unterm Busch ab. Die Döbel haben gelegentlich meine Pilotkugel attackiert, Schwimmbrot wäre heute bestimmt der Bringer gewesen.
> 
> Kürzlich hatte ich eine Plötze mit lauter schwarzen Beulen gefangen, ich weiß inzwischen, dass Saugwurmlarven die Fische als Zwischenwirt nutzen und diese Beulen verursachen. Heute habe ich drei Fische mit den Symptomen gefangen: Ukel, Gründling, Rotauge. Einer der erwähnten Döbel sah von oben wie ein Koi aus - übersät mit diesen schwarzen Pickeln.
> 
> Später war ich noch im Wald auf Wasserexkursion, das Julchen hat mich begleitet und vor wilden Tieren beschützt.
> Der Tümpel hat keinen Zulauf, fällt aber trotzdem nie trocken. Durchmesser ca. 6 Meter oder vielleicht 7. Es gibt massig Libellen und Frösche, nur Fische konnte ich nicht sehen. Einmal kam „etwas“ hoch, schnappte und war gleich wieder weg. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es Fisch gibt, wenigstens Moderlieschen oder verbuttete Plötzen. Es wird sich zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347570


So trübe, wie das Wasser ist, sollte es da auch ein wenig karpfeln.


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Rücken zählt nicht, hatte ich auch in den letzten Tagen. Man verzichtet nicht aufs Angeln wegen Rücken!
> Steht in den „Commandments Of Ükel“.


Ja das hab ich früher auch nicht  
Heute sieht es leider anders aus! 
Da geht unter Tramal nix mehr. ....das ist dann leider eine andere Liga 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich nochmal kurz am Bach in Sachen Microfishing, diesmal mit einer UL Spinnrute und Gummimaden und -mückenlarven. Unter einer Brücke wird der müde Bach in die Enge gezwängt und die Strömung ist recht stark. Hier gab es Gründlinge en masse.
> 
> An einer anderen, breiten Stelle bissen Ukelei, wieder Gründlinge, Rotfedern und Rotaugen. Es gab wieder fette Karpfen zu sehen, die verbrannte Erde hinterlassen haben. Und Döbelgangs auf Patrouille, allerdings keine großen....die hängen wahrscheinlich eher irgendwo unterm Busch ab. Die Döbel haben gelegentlich meine Pilotkugel attackiert, Schwimmbrot wäre heute bestimmt der Bringer gewesen.
> 
> Kürzlich hatte ich eine Plötze mit lauter schwarzen Beulen gefangen, ich weiß inzwischen, dass Saugwurmlarven die Fische als Zwischenwirt nutzen und diese Beulen verursachen. Heute habe ich drei Fische mit den Symptomen gefangen: Ukel, Gründling, Rotauge. Einer der erwähnten Döbel sah von oben wie ein Koi aus - übersät mit diesen schwarzen Pickeln.
> 
> Später war ich noch im Wald auf Wasserexkursion, das Julchen hat mich begleitet und vor wilden Tieren beschützt.
> Der Tümpel hat keinen Zulauf, fällt aber trotzdem nie trocken. Durchmesser ca. 6 Meter oder vielleicht 7. Es gibt massig Libellen und Frösche, nur Fische konnte ich nicht sehen. Einmal kam „etwas“ hoch, schnappte und war gleich wieder weg. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es Fisch gibt, wenigstens Moderlieschen oder verbuttete Plötzen. Es wird sich zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347570


Dickes Petri an Dich! 
Sehr schöner Hund 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich nochmal kurz am Bach in Sachen Microfishing, diesmal mit einer UL Spinnrute und Gummimaden und -mückenlarven. Unter einer Brücke wird der müde Bach in die Enge gezwängt und die Strömung ist recht stark. Hier gab es Gründlinge en masse.
> 
> An einer anderen, breiten Stelle bissen Ukelei, wieder Gründlinge, Rotfedern und Rotaugen. Es gab wieder fette Karpfen zu sehen, die verbrannte Erde hinterlassen haben. Und Döbelgangs auf Patrouille, allerdings keine großen....die hängen wahrscheinlich eher irgendwo unterm Busch ab. Die Döbel haben gelegentlich meine Pilotkugel attackiert, Schwimmbrot wäre heute bestimmt der Bringer gewesen.
> 
> Kürzlich hatte ich eine Plötze mit lauter schwarzen Beulen gefangen, ich weiß inzwischen, dass Saugwurmlarven die Fische als Zwischenwirt nutzen und diese Beulen verursachen. Heute habe ich drei Fische mit den Symptomen gefangen: Ukel, Gründling, Rotauge. Einer der erwähnten Döbel sah von oben wie ein Koi aus - übersät mit diesen schwarzen Pickeln.
> 
> Später war ich noch im Wald auf Wasserexkursion, das Julchen hat mich begleitet und vor wilden Tieren beschützt.
> Der Tümpel hat keinen Zulauf, fällt aber trotzdem nie trocken. Durchmesser ca. 6 Meter oder vielleicht 7. Es gibt massig Libellen und Frösche, nur Fische konnte ich nicht sehen. Einmal kam „etwas“ hoch, schnappte und war gleich wieder weg. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es Fisch gibt, wenigstens Moderlieschen oder verbuttete Plötzen. Es wird sich zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347570


Dickes Petri,schönes Foto.


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich muss mal gucken heute!
> Habe heute leider mit starken Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen. ....
> Wenn die Tabletten wirken und es wie gemeldet nicht doch noch Gewitter gibt, fahre ich vielleicht noch mal in die Dunkelheit los?
> 
> LG Michael


Dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg für heute.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> So trübe, wie das Wasser ist, sollte es da auch ein wenig karpfeln.


Da passt kein Karpfen rein, höchstens seitlich flach liegend.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da passt kein Karpfen rein, höchstens seitlich flach liegend.


Wo kommt die trübe Brühe dann her? Für eine Suhle ist das Ufer zu intakt. Da muss schon wer "von innen" dafür verantwortlich zeichnen.


----------



## Mescalero

Hier in der Gegend gibt es kein klares Wasser, es ist überall schlammig. Eine Tränke für das Wild ist die Pfütze tatsächlich aber keine Suhle, Wildschweine gibt es nur wenige. Keine Ahnung wo die extreme Trübung herkommt (außer vom Boden).


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> husthust, bitte mal Finger hoch, wer innerhalb der letzten Woche mit edler Splitcane und Pin auf klassische Weise zwei wunderbare Rotpunktdöbel am idyllischen Flüsschen ertrtottet hat, und damit den Maienzeit-Stylepreis haushoch errang?


Ok, das war ich.
Aber nur wer jammert, wird gehört.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kauli11

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Andal ,kennst du aus den 70er noch das harte Schwimmbrot das waren solche Riegel ,angeblich zum Abbrechen


Du meinst sicher " Pain Callu " ? Vielleicht nicht ganz richtig geschrieben.  Ist schon lange her.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Nun wieder zum Thema.
> Ist jemand unterwegs heute angeln?


Nein, ich nicht. Aber irgendwann bestimmt mal wieder. Ich werde es melden  .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Nein, ich nicht. Aber irgendwann bestimmt mal wieder. Ich werde es melden  .



Sehr gut.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> Ich bin gespannt.


Was willst du? Teich oder Flüsschen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Was willst du? Teich oder Flüsschen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ist egal.
Ich bin ja schon froh wenn du mal was anderes als RPD fängst.


----------



## Andal

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher " Pain Callu " ? Vielleicht nicht ganz richtig geschrieben.  Ist schon lange her.


So ähnlich hat das "Backwerk" geheissen!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist egal.
> Ich bin ja schon froh wenn du mal was anderes als RPD fängst.


Im Flüsschen wird es schwierig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Beim nächsten Mal am Teich hole dir so'n 1,2 mtr Entenschnabeldöbel raus, und das am besten mit Maden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher " Pain Callu " ? Vielleicht nicht ganz richtig geschrieben.  Ist schon lange her.


Das kann ich dir leider nicht mehr so genau sagen, ist jetzt schon eine Weile her 
Aber meines damals war echt nicht so gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Nach dem ich heute Abend alles runter geschleppt hatte und das Auto gepackt, kamen dann tatsächlich die ersten Windböhen und hatten Regen gebracht!
Also Regen abgewartet und alles wieder hoch geschleppt. ......man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts  
Im Dunkeln und nassen hatte ich jetzt doch keine Lust mehr aufzubauen ; wollte eigentlich etwas auf Distanz federn mit der Heavy Feeder .
Aber gut ,ein anderes mal halt !

Normalerweise wäre ich heute schon losgefahren in Richtung Frankreich, genauer Metz dort startet am Wochenende ein Streetfishing Wettkampf quer durch die Stadt an der Mosel. ....
Aber ist mir noch zu riskant da dort noch Reisebeschränkungen herschen !

Auch war ich dort schon öfter auf Karpfen angeln ,die gibt es dort in hoher Anzahl und beachtlicher Größe 
Liegt wohl auch daran das unserer Nachbarn ,Karpfen als Speisefisch nicht so sehr schätzen.

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den erhofften Micro-Fängen, lieber @Mescalero  !
Gründlinge hatte ich ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr, das liegt evtl. am seltenen Angeln mit tierischen Ködern.
Der Tümpel sieht seltsam aus - vielleicht kannst Du das Rätsel lösen, wer ihn bewohnt.


----------



## geomas

Eine Silstar-Leuchtreklame hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr gesehen.
Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen komme ich durch das Dorf Witzin.
Hier gab es einen Angelladen, der leider dicht ist. Offenbar schon länger.

Ich wollte mir heute eine auf Google Maps interessant aussehende Stelle an Flüsschen x ansehen.





Dort gibt es augenscheinlich gute Angelmöglichkeiten, allerdings fließt das Flüsschen dort sehr langsam
 - vielleicht mal was zum Ansitz mit der Swingtip oder Posenrute. Ich bin dann weiter.

Ich habe an verschiedenen Stellen mit ins Wasser katapultiertem Brot versucht, Oberflächenköder-nehmende Fische aufzuspüren. 
Ohne Erfolg. Ich sah Döbel, aber heute wirklich nur lütte Fische bis max. 30cm. Davon aber viele.





Also wurde gelädschert. Die ganz kurze River Ambush ist mir schon ein wenig ans Herz gewachsen.
Es gab an den meisten Stellen Gezupfe, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Hmm. Möglicherweise sehr kleine Plötz oder Güstern.





Bin nach ner Weile zu Flüsschen y. Am ersten Swim entschneiderte mich eine Güster von minimal über 20cm, gefolgt von einem ähnlich kleinen Plötz.
Es platschte gelegentlich, aber auch hier blieben Fütter-Versuche mit schwimmendem Brot ohne Erfolg.

Eine Biegung weiter gab es dann den ersten Zielfisch - vielleicht 25cm klein. Dann noch Plötz und Güstern, alle klein.
Sehr große Köder am großen Haken oder am Haar brachten Gezupfe, aber nicht den erhofften rabiaten Chef-Döbel-Biß.

Wieder am Parkplatz angekommen hab ich noch ne angebrochene Scheibe Brot verangelt, es gab viele Bisse, von denen ich zu wenig (2 Plötz) in gelandeten Fisch umsetzen konnte. Mit einer Pickerrute, etwas kleinerem Haken und Breadpunch hätte das dort sehr kurzweilig werden können. Hatte keine Lust mehr, die Rute auf „fein” umzubauen.
Nächstes Mal kommt ne Picker mit, vielleicht die alte Daiwa oder die Tri-Cast Pond Wand.


----------



## phirania

Heute war Kanal angeln angesagt 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und es gab einen Zanderdöbel von 50.+


----------



## Waller Michel

phirania schrieb:


> Heute war Kanal angeln angesagt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347602
> 
> Und es gab einen Zanderdöbel von 50.+


@phirania 
Herzliches Petri zum Stachelritter 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Eine Silstar-Leuchtreklame hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr gesehen.
> Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen komme ich durch das Dorf Witzin.
> Hier gab es einen Angelladen, der leider dicht ist. Offenbar schon länger.
> 
> Ich wollte mir heute eine auf Google Maps interessant aussehende Stelle an Flüsschen x ansehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dort gibt es augenscheinlich gute Angelmöglichkeiten, allerdings fließt das Flüsschen dort sehr langsam
> - vielleicht mal was zum Ansitz mit der Swingtip oder Posenrute. Ich bin dann weiter.
> 
> Ich habe an verschiedenen Stellen mit ins Wasser katapultiertem Brot versucht, Oberflächenköder-nehmende Fische aufzuspüren.
> Ohne Erfolg. Ich sah Döbel, aber heute wirklich nur lütte Fische bis max. 30cm. Davon aber viele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wurde gelädschert. Die ganz kurze River Ambush ist mir schon ein wenig ans Herz gewachsen.
> Es gab an den meisten Stellen Gezupfe, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Hmm. Möglicherweise sehr kleine Plötz oder Güstern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin nach ner Weile zu Flüsschen y. Am ersten Swim entschneiderte mich eine Güster von minimal über 20cm, gefolgt von einem ähnlich kleinen Plötz.
> Es platschte gelegentlich, aber auch hier blieben Fütter-Versuche mit schwimmendem Brot ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Eine Biegung weiter gab es dann den ersten Zielfisch - vielleicht 25cm klein. Dann noch Plötz und Güstern, alle klein.
> Sehr große Köder am großen Haken oder am Haar brachten Gezupfe, aber nicht den erhofften rabiaten Chef-Döbel-Biß.
> 
> Wieder am Parkplatz angekommen hab ich noch ne angebrochene Scheibe Brot verangelt, es gab viele Bisse, von denen ich zu wenig (2 Plötz) in gelandeten Fisch umsetzen konnte. Mit einer Pickerrute, etwas kleinerem Haken und Breadpunch hätte das dort sehr kurzweilig werden können. Hatte keine Lust mehr, die Rute auf „fein” umzubauen.
> Nächstes Mal kommt ne Picker mit, vielleicht die alte Daiwa oder die Tri-Cast Pond Wand.


Ist doch trotzdem schön auch wenn es mal kein kapitaler Fisch ist! 
Herzliches Prtri dazu !


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Eine Silstar-Leuchtreklame hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr gesehen.
> Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen komme ich durch das Dorf Witzin.
> Hier gab es einen Angelladen, der leider dicht ist. Offenbar schon länger.
> 
> Ich wollte mir heute eine auf Google Maps interessant aussehende Stelle an Flüsschen x ansehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dort gibt es augenscheinlich gute Angelmöglichkeiten, allerdings fließt das Flüsschen dort sehr langsam
> - vielleicht mal was zum Ansitz mit der Swingtip oder Posenrute. Ich bin dann weiter.
> 
> Ich habe an verschiedenen Stellen mit ins Wasser katapultiertem Brot versucht, Oberflächenköder-nehmende Fische aufzuspüren.
> Ohne Erfolg. Ich sah Döbel, aber heute wirklich nur lütte Fische bis max. 30cm. Davon aber viele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wurde gelädschert. Die ganz kurze River Ambush ist mir schon ein wenig ans Herz gewachsen.
> Es gab an den meisten Stellen Gezupfe, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Hmm. Möglicherweise sehr kleine Plötz oder Güstern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin nach ner Weile zu Flüsschen y. Am ersten Swim entschneiderte mich eine Güster von minimal über 20cm, gefolgt von einem ähnlich kleinen Plötz.
> Es platschte gelegentlich, aber auch hier blieben Fütter-Versuche mit schwimmendem Brot ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Eine Biegung weiter gab es dann den ersten Zielfisch - vielleicht 25cm klein. Dann noch Plötz und Güstern, alle klein.
> Sehr große Köder am großen Haken oder am Haar brachten Gezupfe, aber nicht den erhofften rabiaten Chef-Döbel-Biß.
> 
> Wieder am Parkplatz angekommen hab ich noch ne angebrochene Scheibe Brot verangelt, es gab viele Bisse, von denen ich zu wenig (2 Plötz) in gelandeten Fisch umsetzen konnte. Mit einer Pickerrute, etwas kleinerem Haken und Breadpunch hätte das dort sehr kurzweilig werden können. Hatte keine Lust mehr, die Rute auf „fein” umzubauen.
> Nächstes Mal kommt ne Picker mit, vielleicht die alte Daiwa oder die Tri-Cast Pond Wand.


Petri Georg,netter Bericht und tolle Bilder.


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @phirania
> Herzliches Petri zum Stachelritter
> 
> LG Michael


Dank dir.
War mein erster nach langer Durststrecke.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, phirinha.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @phirania und @geomas !


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich muss mal gucken heute!
> Habe heute leider mit starken Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen. ....
> Wenn die Tabletten wirken und es wie gemeldet nicht doch noch Gewitter gibt, fahre ich vielleicht noch mal in die Dunkelheit los?
> 
> LG Michael


Na denn mal gute Besserung für den Rücken..


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Eine Silstar-Leuchtreklame hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr gesehen.
> Auf dem Weg zum Flüsschen komme ich durch das Dorf Witzin.
> Hier gab es einen Angelladen, der leider dicht ist. Offenbar schon länger.
> 
> Ich wollte mir heute eine auf Google Maps interessant aussehende Stelle an Flüsschen x ansehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dort gibt es augenscheinlich gute Angelmöglichkeiten, allerdings fließt das Flüsschen dort sehr langsam
> - vielleicht mal was zum Ansitz mit der Swingtip oder Posenrute. Ich bin dann weiter.
> 
> Ich habe an verschiedenen Stellen mit ins Wasser katapultiertem Brot versucht, Oberflächenköder-nehmende Fische aufzuspüren.
> Ohne Erfolg. Ich sah Döbel, aber heute wirklich nur lütte Fische bis max. 30cm. Davon aber viele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wurde gelädschert. Die ganz kurze River Ambush ist mir schon ein wenig ans Herz gewachsen.
> Es gab an den meisten Stellen Gezupfe, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Hmm. Möglicherweise sehr kleine Plötz oder Güstern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin nach ner Weile zu Flüsschen y. Am ersten Swim entschneiderte mich eine Güster von minimal über 20cm, gefolgt von einem ähnlich kleinen Plötz.
> Es platschte gelegentlich, aber auch hier blieben Fütter-Versuche mit schwimmendem Brot ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Eine Biegung weiter gab es dann den ersten Zielfisch - vielleicht 25cm klein. Dann noch Plötz und Güstern, alle klein.
> Sehr große Köder am großen Haken oder am Haar brachten Gezupfe, aber nicht den erhofften rabiaten Chef-Döbel-Biß.
> 
> Wieder am Parkplatz angekommen hab ich noch ne angebrochene Scheibe Brot verangelt, es gab viele Bisse, von denen ich zu wenig (2 Plötz) in gelandeten Fisch umsetzen konnte. Mit einer Pickerrute, etwas kleinerem Haken und Breadpunch hätte das dort sehr kurzweilig werden können. Hatte keine Lust mehr, die Rute auf „fein” umzubauen.
> Nächstes Mal kommt ne Picker mit, vielleicht die alte Daiwa oder die Tri-Cast Pond Wand.


Petri zu den Fischen.
Wiedermal ein schöner Bericht und schönen Bildern.


----------



## phirania

Das Wetter spielt verrückt...
Mal gespannt wie die Flossenträger darauf reagieren.


----------



## Waller Michel

Bei uns auch! Regen und abgekühlt ist es! 
Gegen Mittag haben Sie Gewitter gemeldet !
Ein guter Tag für Angel DVD's

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei uns auch! Regen und abgekühlt ist es!
> Gegen Mittag haben Sie Gewitter gemeldet !
> Ein guter Tag für Angel DVD's
> 
> LG Michael


Bei uns ist es auch abgekühlt ,da kommt noch was runter.


----------



## Minimax

So, mal sehen. Heute Abend könnte sich für mich ein Zeitfenster an der Spree öffnen, aber die Wetteraussichten sind nicht gut. In dem Fall würde ich daheim bleiben. Wenn Petrus aber ein Einsehen hat, würde ich mich am _mittelschweren abendlichen Grundangeln mit Tauwurm _versuchen, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine, wobei ich im Erfolgsfall hier im Ükel natürlich nicht berichten könnte, zwinkerzwinker. Aber ohnehin bin ich sicher, das es in wenigen Stunden stürmen, donnern und regnen wird.


----------



## Papamopps

Sorry, falscher Thread


----------



## Mescalero

@Minimax Strickdöbel?  Kannst du freilich mal kurz erwähnen, das wird doch bei Schnabeldöbeln, RPDs usw. auch mal gemacht.

Der Wetterbericht für heute war Mist und tatsächlich fing es schon morgens an zu winden, zu regnen und es hatte sich merklich abgekühlt. Ein Besuch beim Nubsiedealer stand an und ich habe mich mit allerlei Haken eingedeckt, die mit bloßem Auge kaum zu sehen sind (stelle ich noch im Hakenthread vor), dazu hauchdünne Schnur und ein bisschen Forellenteig.
Weil ich es nicht erwarten konnte, bin ich trotz Niesel die Viertelstunde durch den Wald zum Nanoteich geradelt und habe bei zunehmendem Regen ein Stündchen geangelt. Jetzt weiß ich auch, was ich gestern kurz für ein Tier auftauchen gesehen hab - Molch. Davon gab es noch einige heute.
Aber keinen Fisch! Weder am Häkchen noch sonstwo leider. Den Tümpel muss ich wohl abhaken, sozusagen.
Zurück ging es dann in strömendem Regen, herrlich...


----------



## geomas

Danke für den gehobenen Wortwitz in Euren Beiträgen, @Minimax und @Mescalero !

Glückwunsch zum Sohnemann und ihm Petri zum gefeederten Z, lieber @Papamopps !

@phirania - auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zum Stachelritter!



(hoffentlich reißt das hier jetzt nicht ein, die Angelei auf Raubfisch)


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den gehobenen Wortwitz in Euren Beiträgen, @Minimax und @Mescalero !
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Sohnemann und ihm Petri zum gefeederten Z, lieber @Papamopps !
> 
> @phirania - auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zum Stachelritter!
> 
> 
> 
> (hoffentlich reißt das hier jetzt nicht ein, die Angelei auf Raubfisch)



Raubfisch?
Wo, wie, wer angelt denn Raubfische?

Würd mir nie einfallen, diese stark kämpfende, hart beißende und schwer zu findende Spezies zu jagen.

Und wollte ja nur sagen, dass man auch gezielt feedern kann...auf nicht Friedfisch


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Minimax Strickdöbel?  Kannst du freilich mal kurz erwähnen, das wird doch bei Schnabeldöbeln, RPDs usw. auch mal gemacht.



Ne, nee, das verklausulier ich lieber und nenns nur am Rande und ich glaube auch in Zukunkft überhaupt nicht, denn nur weil hier was in letzter Zeit gemacht wird, ist es noch lange nicht richtig und im SInne guter Ükelsitten. Bisschen Threaddisziplin ab und zu ist nämlich richtig, der Ükel ist schon deutlich in Richtung FoPu/Raubi/Redundante-Einzeilerposts-in-Serie unterwegs, insofern hat der Geo schon recht:




geomas schrieb:


> (hoffentlich reißt das hier jetzt nicht ein, die Angelei auf Raubfisch)



wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen, die Entwicklung ist bestimmt auch einigen anderen aufgefallen,

Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke, ich konnte dies nicht so elegant formulieren wie Du.
Viel Erfolg am Wasser!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, ich konnte dies nicht so elegant formulieren wie Du.



Ich finde, das soll auch ruhig mal ganz unelegant und dafür deutlich formuliert werden, wie gesagt, Das ist bestimmt auch anderen Ükels aufgefallen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde, das soll auch ruhig mal ganz unelegant und dafür deutlich formuliert werden, wie gesagt, Das ist bestimmt auch anderen Ükels aufgefallen.


Ich darf ja nichts mehr sagen, sonst heisst es "unangebracht" und "impulsiv", dabei ist es dann einfach nur "gerecht zornig"


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde, das soll auch ruhig mal ganz unelegant und dafür deutlich formuliert werden, wie gesagt, Das ist bestimmt auch anderen Ükels aufgefallen.


Ihr habt Recht Männer und auch Ich bin nicht ganz unschuldig daran! 
Habs schon bestimmt 2 oder 3 mal geschrieben und keine Antwort drauf bekommen, schreib es aber nochmal! 
Viele von uns angeln nicht nur auf Friedfisch , sondern auch auf Räuber !
Was haltet ihr von einem zweiten Stammtisch mit unseren Leuten? 
Ähnliche Regeln wie hier ?
Das macht für mich aber nur Sinn wenn Ihr auch kommt ! Mit Karl und Kunz dort zu schreiben macht für mich keinen Sinn! 
Hätten wir nicht zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Der Prof wäre doch dafür der richtige Ansprechpartner, nicht wahr @Professor Tinca ? Er ist zumindest vom Team und könnte die Einrichtung eines entsprechenden Subforums ankurbeln.

Ich bin jedenfalls prinzipiell dafür, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich etwas Substantielles beizutragen habe, dafür bin ich viel zu selten mit Spinn- oder Fliegenzeugs unterwegs.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der Prof wäre doch dafür der richtige Ansprechpartner, nicht wahr @Professor Tinca ? Er ist zumindest vom Team und könnte die Einrichtung eines entsprechenden Subforums ankurbeln.
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls prinzipiell dafür, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich etwas Substantielles beizutragen habe, dafür bin ich viel zu selten mit Spinn- oder Fliegenzeugs unterwegs.



Dafür gibt es kein Subforum.
So einen Stammtisch-Trööt kann aber jeder eröffnen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie es um die Nachfrage eines Raubfischstammtischs im Board bestellt ist, immerhin gibt's offenbar gut laufende Raubfische 2020, Aale 2020, Live vom Wasser- und Regionalthreads, da gibt's eigentlich viele Möglichkeiten, oder eben einen neuen Thread aufmachen, das kann jeder User.

Aber das hat ja eigentlich nichts mit dem Ükel zu tun. Um den Thread zu entlasten würds glaube ich schon reichen, wenn wir alle uns manchmal einen Moment der Introspektion leisten, und ab und zu die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, einfach mal nicht zu posten, oder 25 redundante Petriposts mit hilfe des @ zusammenzufassen.


----------



## Mescalero

Achso stimmt ja. Der Ükel ist ja „nur“ ein ganz normaler Thread.

Das kommt, weil er so wichtig ist. Da meint man glatt, das AB bestehe nur aus zwei Unterforen: Ükelstammtisch und Sonstiges...


----------



## Waller Michel

Wie gesagt ich würde nur einen Sinn darin sehen wenn wenigstens einige von euch dort auch schreiben würden! 
Das ist doch hier mittlerweile aus meiner Sicht mehr als nur ein Thread ! Hier gibt es halt auch Freundschaften und Unterhaltungen auf gehobenem Niveau! 

Das wäre doch auch einen zweiten Stammtisch wert ?

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Der Raubfisch Stammtisch ist eröffnet! 
Würde mich freuen alle Ükels auch dort wieder zu sehen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps

Tut mir leid, wollte keine Diskussion starten und werde die Raubfischfänge rauslassen. 

Man hat halt wenig Möglichkeiten. 
Poste nen Zander in der Köln Rubrik, und man bekommt nur Kommentare, dass man den Hibtergrund schwärzen soll, dass man keine Stellen zeigen soll und am besten keinerlei Infos über Fangerfolge postet. 
Na prima! 

Und hier... bekommt man eben Anerkennung, Lob und vor allem viele viele Tips. 


Die Regeln, waren mit nicht so deutlich bewusst.

Mein Plumsangeln mit 150g gehört ja auch bicht ins Stippangel Forum. 

Aber solche Flüsschen haben wir halt hier im Rheinland wenige.


----------



## rustaweli

Dann hoffe ich doch das mir morgen kein, oder besser, nicht nur Räuber an Land kommen. Oder auch das mehr wie bei meinem letzten Ausflug ( nämlich Null) passiert und ich mehr wie 2 Sätze plus Bild beitragen darf. 
Warum vielleicht "Beifänge'?
Morgen Abend geht es wieder raus, mit für mich neuer Methode. Meine bisherigen Problemchen Frühjahr - Ende Herbst : Grundeln, mache gerne Strecke, liebster Abschnitt wenig bis kaum Strömung, Hängergefahr, schlechter Werfer mit Pin. Mit Pin kann ich nur eine Tiefe pro Drift absuchen und bin meist in der gleichen Driftspur, ca. Vor allem aber derzeit wenig Strömung. 
Somit zweckentfremde ich morgen eine Methode und teste diese. Leichtes Gepäck. Kescher, Rucksack, Dose Würmer, Dose für Haken und Posen. Purist mit Stationäre. Durchlaufpose, Haken direkt angebunden, Dendros. Oberhalb Pose kommt ein Stopper sowie unter der Pose. Zwischen den Stoppern lasse ich genug Platz, um durch die Rutenspitze die Würmer tanzen zu lassen und so Zupfer für Zupfer Flächen abzusuchen. Auf diese Weise einholen, eventuell Tiefe verändern, neu auswerfen, neu ranzupfen. Schön über Grundeln und Hänger hinweg, Spot für Spot. Nehme vorbebleite Waggler um beim Zupfen den Köder möglichst schwerelos gleiten zu lassen. Zielfische - alles was Würmer mag, ob Rotaugen, Döbel, Brassen, Karpfen,... Einfach Strecke machen.
Bin gespannt und werde berichten.
Wünsche Euch was!


----------



## Kochtopf

Das Problem ist NICHT dass es keinen Raubfischstammi gibt, das Problem ist, das 2000 einzeilige Beiträge abgesondert werden, deren einziger Inhalt "dickes petri" ist und die Kulturtechnik des Lesens beim Threadtitel aussetzt.
Ich war immer ein Vertreter dessen, dass der Ükel bunt, anarchisch und thematisch weitgefasst war, blicke über den tellerrand waren nicht erlaubt sondern erwünscht - aber wir sind wieder da angelangt, wo wir vor einem halben Jahr waren und ich sage deutlich:

Der Ükel ist nicht der Laberthread des Anglerboards!

statt sinnentleerter Einzeiler oder Raubfischfotos geht doch einfach mal auf friedfisch angeln - und bereichert den Stammtisch mit einem Bericht, äußert eure Theorien, stellt fragen zu Tackle und Montagen, stellt Tackle und Montagen vor - kurz nehmt am Stammtisch Teil statt eure Langeweile mit Langeweile austreiben zu wollen.
ich war die letzten Monate sehr inaktiv, zum einen wegen diverser Baustellen, zum anderen weil es echt nicht mehr viel spass macht dem Ükel zu folgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du hast ja mit manchem recht, Pött!
Aber schrei bitte nicht so.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast recht Pött!
> Aber schrei bitte nicht so.


Die Greise hören mich sonst nicht


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich doch das mir morgen kein, oder besser, nicht nur Räuber an Land kommen. Oder auch das mehr wie bei meinem letzten Ausflug ( nämlich Null) passiert und ich mehr wie 2 Sätze plus Bild beitragen darf.
> Warum vielleicht "Beifänge'?
> Morgen Abend geht es wieder raus, mit für mich neuer Methode. Meine bisherigen Problemchen Frühjahr - Ende Herbst : Grundeln, mache gerne Strecke, liebster Abschnitt wenig bis kaum Strömung, Hängergefahr, schlechter Werfer mit Pin. Mit Pin kann ich nur eine Tiefe pro Drift absuchen und bin meist in der gleichen Driftspur, ca. Vor allem aber derzeit wenig Strömung.
> Somit zweckentfremde ich morgen eine Methode und teste diese. Leichtes Gepäck. Kescher, Rucksack, Dose Würmer, Dose für Haken und Posen. Purist mit Stationäre. Durchlaufpose, Haken direkt angebunden, Dendros. Oberhalb Pose kommt ein Stopper sowie unter der Pose. Zwischen den Stoppern lasse ich genug Platz, um durch die Rutenspitze die Würmer tanzen zu lassen und so Zupfer für Zupfer Flächen abzusuchen. Auf diese Weise einholen, eventuell Tiefe verändern, neu auswerfen, neu ranzupfen. Schön über Grundeln und Hänger hinweg, Spot für Spot. Nehme vorbebleite Waggler um beim Zupfen den Köder möglichst schwerelos gleiten zu lassen. Zielfische - alles was Würmer mag, ob Rotaugen, Döbel, Brassen, Karpfen,... Einfach Strecke machen.
> Bin gespannt und werde berichten.
> Wünsche Euch was!





rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich doch das mir morgen kein, oder besser, nicht nur Räuber an Land kommen. Oder auch das mehr wie bei meinem letzten Ausflug ( nämlich Null) passiert und ich mehr wie 2 Sätze plus Bild beitragen darf.
> Warum vielleicht "Beifänge'?
> Morgen Abend geht es wieder raus, mit für mich neuer Methode. Meine bisherigen Problemchen Frühjahr - Ende Herbst : Grundeln, mache gerne Strecke, liebster Abschnitt wenig bis kaum Strömung, Hängergefahr, schlechter Werfer mit Pin. Mit Pin kann ich nur eine Tiefe pro Drift absuchen und bin meist in der gleichen Driftspur, ca. Vor allem aber derzeit wenig Strömung.
> Somit zweckentfremde ich
> 
> Wünsche dir viel Spaß dabei und dicke Fische
> Wenn ich beim Wagglerangeln wenig Widerstand haben möchte, setze ich meistens auf Waggler ohne Tragkraft in der Antenne ( Windbraker zB )
> Die erhöhen wärend des Bisses nicht den Widerstand. ....
> 
> 
> LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Problem ist NICHT dass es keinen Raubfischstammi gibt, das Problem ist, das 2000 einzeilige Beiträge abgesondert werden, deren einziger Inhalt "dickes petri" ist und die Kulturtechnik des Lesens beim Threadtitel aussetzt.
> Ich war immer ein Vertreter dessen, dass der Ükel bunt, anarchisch und thematisch weitgefasst war, blicke über den tellerrand waren nicht erlaubt sondern erwünscht - aber wir sind wieder da angelangt, wo wir vor einem halben Jahr waren und ich sage deutlich:
> 
> Der Ükel ist nicht der Laberthread des Anglerboards!
> 
> statt sinnentleerter Einzeiler oder Raubfischfotos geht doch einfach mal auf friedfisch angeln - und bereichert den Stammtisch mit einem Bericht, äußert eure Theorien, stellt fragen zu Tackle und Montagen, stellt Tackle und Montagen vor - kurz nehmt am Stammtisch Teil statt eure Langeweile mit Langeweile austreiben zu wollen.
> ich war die letzten Monate sehr inaktiv, zum einen wegen diverser Baustellen, zum anderen weil es echt nicht mehr viel spass macht dem Ükel zu folgen


Ok, nehme die Bilder raus. 
Wusste um diese Regeln nicht. 

Und komme immer wieder zu dem Schluss, dass ich fpr solche Foren wohl nur semikompatibel bin. 

Bin nicht so anpassungsfähig oder zu offen. 
Sorry.


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - natürlich bist Du hier herzlich willkommen, von mir aus auch gerne mit Berichten über die gezielte Friedfischangelei mit Brandungsrute und 250g Krallenblei am reißenden Strom. 
Also ich freue mich auf Deine tollen Fotos und Reportagen vom großen Strom.

Und Räuber-Beifänge beim Friedfischangeln sind natürlich auch immer eine Meldung wert.


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ok, nehme die Bilder raus.
> Wusste um diese Regeln nicht.
> 
> Und komme immer wieder zu dem Schluss, dass ich fpr solche Foren wohl nur semikompatibel bin.
> 
> Bin nicht so anpassungsfähig oder zu offen.
> Sorry.



Mach dich jetzt nicht verrückt! 
Weil wer frei von Schuld werfe den ersten Stein! 
Hier hat absolut jeder ,inklusive mir schon dagegen verstoßen und Zeilen gepostet die hier gerade als Kritik aufgeführt wurden. ...

Natürlich ist und bleibt es ein Friedfisch Stammtisch und wenn die Beiträge dementsprechend und hochwertig sind dann sind wir wieder beim Punkt 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> @Papamopps - natürlich bist Du hier herzlich willkommen, von mir aus auch gerne mit Berichten über die gezielte Friedfischangelei mit Brandungsrute und 250g Krallenblei am reißenden Strom.
> Also ich freue mich auf Deine tollen Fotos und Reportagen vom großen Strom.
> 
> Und Räuber-Beifänge beim Friedfischangeln sind natürlich auch immer eine Meldung wert.


Ich bräuchte ein Allroundstammtisch. 

Denn als Neuling in der grade mal 3. Saison ist es schwer, sich schon zu spezialisieren. 

Hier sind viele viele Themen, da habe ich bur ein großes ? im Kopf und lese dann nur flüchtig, da solche verwunschenen Flüsschen bei uns immer in Vereinshand sind. 

Selbst jeder See. Da bleibt am besten, alle Methoden am Rhein zu testen, mit Stellen, an denen das geht. 
Da gehört neben Waggler an der Match, das Feedern und Spinnfischen dazu. 

Ebebso bin ich auf einfachen Tips angewiesen, die am besten auf alle Fische klappen, denn wenn ich mit 2 Kindern losziehe...muss am Besten alles Kompatibel sein. 

Die Spinnrute wird zur Aalrute. 
Die Feeder zur Grundrute
Der 14er Haken wird gegen einen 2er getauscht.

Alsp alles sehr allround und sehr grob. 

Nicht so feine Sachen, wie die Center Pin und welche Würzung der Tulip hat. Bzw welche Flocke den besten swim hat. 

Zu guter letzt wusste ich nicht, wie welche Regeln zu beachten sind. 
Das tut mir leid und ich wollte keinen Diskussion lostreten. 

Kenne diese Probleme aber aus nahezu jedem Forum. XDA Handy, Motorrad, etc


----------



## Papamopps

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mach dich jetzt nicht verrückt!
> Weil wer frei von Schuld werfe den ersten Stein!
> Hier hat absolut jeder ,inklusive mir schon dagegen verstoßen und Zeilen gepostet die hier gerade als Kritik aufgeführt wurden. ...
> 
> Natürlich ist und bleibt es ein Friedfisch Stammtisch und wenn die Beiträge dementsprechend und hochwertig sind dann sind wir wieder beim Punkt
> 
> LG Michael


Alles gut. 

Man kann das ja auch einfach akzeptieren und zu guter Recht an anderer Stelle posten. 
Danke für den Raubfisch Stammtisch. 

Alles hat immer zwei Seiten. Und wenn es zu sehr in die falsche Richtung geht, ist es wichrig zu sagen "Leute Friedfisch......" 

Und dann liest man eben in zwei


----------



## geomas

Flußaufwärts oder -abwärts „roven”?

Hab da zuletzt öfters drüber nachgedacht bei der Angelei auf Döbel an den kleinen Flüsschen. Mal bin ich angelnd flußabwärts gezogen, mal flußaufwärts. 
Habt Ihr spezielle, bewährte Vorgehensweisen? Die Literatur hab ich jetzt nicht bemüht. 

Flußabwärts zu laufen, eventuell nebenbei zu Füttern und am weitesten Punkt mit dem Angeln zu beginnen, um sich dann rückwärts und flußaufwärts zu bewegen klingt logisch.
An einem typischen Angeltag (mittags oder vom frühen Nachmittag an bis zur Dämmerung) klappere ich typischerweise so 5-8 Swims ab. Wie stehts bei Euch? 
Mobiler bleiben oder besser Sitzfleisch beweisen? 

Alles bezogen auf die Angelei an kleinen Flüssen.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas  ich gehe flussabwärts und hoffe das mein Futter eine lange Spur ergibt, bevor ich einen swim verlasse kommt.noch ne Hand voll Futter rein, damit sich da in der Zwischenzeit vielleicht nochmal fische einfinden. Bei mir sind es eher 3-5 swims pro angeltag


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich gehe immer flussaufwärts.
Ich will nicht dass die Schreckstoffe gefangener Döbel mir vorauseilen!


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - Danke, Du gehst angelnd oder fütternd flußabwärts? Nur damit ich Dich nicht falsch verstehe.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich gehe immer flussaufwärts.
> Ich will nicht dass die Schreckstoffe gefangener Döbel mir vorauseilen!



Und Du bist ja relativ „seßhaft”, wechselst die Swims nur selten, oder?
Hast Du 2 oder 3 Lieblingsstellen oder bist Du trotz vieler Erfahrung immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Stellen?
Dein Flüsschen bietet ja offenbar (?) etwas weniger Bäume, ins Wasser hängende Sträucher als „meine Flüsschen”.


----------



## Jason

Heute kam ein Paket von @Hecht100+ bei mir an.
Eingepackt hatte er mir diese beiden Shakespeare Rollen, die mir noch in meiner Sammlung fehlten. 





Und dann kam eine Überraschung, von der ich nichts ahnte. Ein Mardon Bissanzeiger. 




Ich bin äußerst beeindruckt von seinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten. Das Teil ist perfekt. Ich habe ab heute 10 Tage frei. In der Zeit wird ein Ansitz an den Teichen geplant, um das schöne Teil einzuweihen. Am besten Werktags. Dann hab ich da meine Ruhe. (Hoffendlich)

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Und Du bist ja relativ „seßhaft”, wechselst die Swims nur selten, oder?
> Hast Du 2 oder 3 Lieblingsstellen oder bist Du trotz vieler Erfahrung immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Stellen?
> Dein Flüsschen bietet ja offenbar (?) etwas weniger Bäume, ins Wasser hängende Sträucher als „meine Flüsschen”.




Ja so richtige offensichtliche Hotspots gibt es eihentlich nicht.
Ich suche beangle immer leichte Kurven oder Stellen wo der Fluss etwas schmaler wird(da ist es meist ein wenig tiefer).

hab aber auch schon einige Döbel auf gerader Strecke ohne markante Anhaltspunkte gefangen.

Ich probiere immer neue Stellen aus aber meistens erst nachdem ich mich an einer bekannt guten Stelle "vergewissert hab" dass es beißt.

Insgesamt selten mehr als 4 Stellen pro Tag.
Man lernt eine Stelle besser kennen wenn man sie gründlich systematisch abfischt(soviel Zeit muss sein!) und dann entscheidet sie irgendwann noch mal oder eben nicht auszusuchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Paket von @Hecht100+ bei mir an.
> Eingepackt hatte er mir diese beiden Shakespeare Rollen, die mir noch in meiner Sammlung fehlten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und dann kam eine Überraschung, von der ich nichts ahnte. Ein Mardon Bissanzeiger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin äußerst beeindruckt von seinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten. Das Teil ist perfekt. Ich habe ab heute 10 Tage frei. In der Zeit wird ein Ansitz an den Teichen geplant, um das schöne Teil einzuweihen. Am besten Werktags. Dann hab ich da meine Ruhe. (Hoffendlich)
> 
> Gruß Jason




Das ist ja ein feiner Zug von ihm!

Toll @Hecht100+ !


----------



## Mescalero

Darüber habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, noch gar nicht nachgedacht. Ich gehe einfach so, wie es die Geographie vorgibt aber es stimmt schon....ein etwas planvolleres Vorgehen ist sinnvoll und vielleicht sogar (mit-)entscheidend ob Dickfisch oder Schneider.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf - Danke, Du gehst angelnd oder fütternd flußabwärts? Nur damit ich Dich nicht falsch verstehe.


Ich beginne bei Punkt a mit füttern und nach ~15 Minuten anfüttern beginne ich zu angeln, eine Stunde ohne Biss, weiter zu Punkt B flussabwärts und encore une fois- und am Ende das ganze wieder aufwärts.
Da ich meist nur 2-3 Stunden angle komme ich dabei nicht weit Rum


----------



## Minimax

@geomas #Roven Ich habe keine spezielle Richtung- hängt auch viel von der begeh- und beangelbarkeit ab. In letzter Zeit haben häufige Platzwechsel und ggf. das wiederaufsuchen ergiebiger Stellen mir schöne Ergebnisse gebracht. Ich glaube, man kann keine über den jeweiligen Swim hinaus gültige Angaben zur Verweildauer machen, manche Stellen benötigen etwas Geduld, an manchen rappelte sofort oder nie. Einige Stellen erholen sich rasch von einem Drill, andere sind dann erstmal auf Stunden verbrannt. Generell würde ich Stellen, die einmal Zielfisch gebracht haben, immer wieder aufsuchen, und "taube" swims in Zukunft meiden.
Man merkt, mehr als Binsenweisheiten habe ich auch nicht zu bieten.  

Hg
Minimax


@Kochtopf Sie, Sör, sind ein Held, vielen Dank!


----------



## Jason

Lieber @Minimax 
Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert. Ich glaub, dass du den "Mardon" hier ins Leben gerufen hast. Hab ich Recht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

1. Von oben nach unten und wenn es geht, auf der anderen Seite wieder "bergauf".  Das erscheint mir in Sachen abgrasen am effizentesten zu sein.

2. Was "darf" man aktuell eigentlich noch "ungestraft" posten?

3. Das man dem Jubelpersertum und den reinen Claqueuren ins Handwerk greifen möchte, finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. Man muss wirklich nicht jedem handlangen Augenrot einen eigenen "Petri Heil" Beitrag widmen. Man kann durchaus auch selber etwas anglerisches, oder artverwandtes posten.

4. Sind wir eigentlich noch ein allgemeiner, etwas friedfischlastiger Stammtisch, oder schon ein reiner Coarse-Club geworden? Ich weiss es beim besten Willen nicht mehr!


----------



## Minimax

@Jason, ja, er fiel mir eines Tages in die Hände, ein zweites Exemplar habe ich dem lieben @Andal übersandt.


----------



## Andal

...und der freut sich richtig, dass dieser simple, wie geniale Bissanzeiger ein Leben nach dem ersten Leben führen darf!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax Und das war eine tolle Idee ihn uns hier vorzustellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> 2. Was "darf" man aktuell eigentlich noch "ungestraft" posten?


Deinen Beitrag würde ich gerade so durchgehen lassen weil einige Signalwörter wie Coarse und Friedfisch drin vorkommen, aber wage dich nicht zu weit raus


----------



## Minimax

Es kommt ja auch auf den Vorsatz und Methode an. Ich habe beispielsweise gerade ergebnisoffen 2 Montagen mit Würm draussen, der 'immel weiss, was wird beissän auf die 'aken, aber schon jetzt, mes amis fühlt sisch der Abänd très fronzösisch an..


----------



## Tricast

Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit einfachen Diskussionen rund um das Friedfischangeln in seiner gesamten Natur und Philosphie, sowie den taktischen und technischen Vorlieben ohne feste Grenzen beschäftigt. Ein Stammtisch für unsere Bande, im Verbund einer Gemeinschaft!

*Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*

Was ich mir in diesem Thread nicht wünsche:


Catch und Release Diskussionen
Verwertungsdiskussionen
ausufernde Kochrezepte
unsittliche Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen
Rechtliche Diskussionen zum Angeln
Kein Raubfischangeln
Diese Gemeinschaft will sich zeitlos, gesittet, im gegenseitigem Respekt und geformt von guten Manieren ein kleines Plätzchen im Forum für einen regen Austausch der gemeinsamen Interessen ermöglichen. Ich bitte daher auch um Einhaltung unserer Spielregeln, weil eine große Gruppe von Menschen sich nur frei auf engstem Raum bewegen kann, wenn sich nicht gegenseitig aufgrund von anderen Meinungen auf den Füßen herumgetrampelt wird.

Vielen Dank!



So wollte ÖFFÖFF den Stammtisch und so haben wir den Stammtisch lieben gelernt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit einfachen Diskussionen rund um das Friedfischangeln in seiner gesamten Natur und Philosphie, sowie den taktischen und technischen Vorlieben ohne feste Grenzen beschäftigt. Ein Stammtisch für unsere Bande, im Verbund einer Gemeinschaft!
> 
> *Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> Was ich mir in diesem Thread nicht wünsche:
> 
> 
> Catch und Release Diskussionen
> Verwertungsdiskussionen
> ausufernde Kochrezepte
> unsittliche Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen
> Rechtliche Diskussionen zum Angeln
> Kein Raubfischangeln
> Diese Gemeinschaft will sich zeitlos, gesittet, im gegenseitigem Respekt und geformt von guten Manieren ein kleines Plätzchen im Forum für einen regen Austausch der gemeinsamen Interessen ermöglichen. Ich bitte daher auch um Einhaltung unserer Spielregeln, weil eine große Gruppe von Menschen sich nur frei auf engstem Raum bewegen kann, wenn sich nicht gegenseitig aufgrund von anderen Meinungen auf den Füßen herumgetrampelt wird.
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> 
> So wollte ÖFFÖFF den Stammtisch und so haben wir den Stammtisch lieben gelernt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Da ist er ja wieder ... wollte dir schon "nachtippseln", ob du verschollen bist.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure Tipps und Denkanstöße in Sachen „Roving”!

Vermutlich werde ich es demnächst an den Döbelhaltigen Flüßchen ein klein wenig seßhafter versuchen. 
Es gibt neben döbelhaltigen und diesbezüglich sogar bilderbuchmäßigen Swims mit Totholz auch Stellen, wo die Flüsslein sich langsamer bewegen, es nach Feederchair und Schirm gegen Regen&Sonnenübermaß riecht.
Also probiere ich es vielleicht „dual”. Für die beruhigten Swims kommt ne Picker oder Swingtip mit, vorher suche ich die wilden Stellen mit größeren Haken und etwas derberer Schnur auf.

Zwischen diesen beiden Stellen liegen keine 150m:





Relativ schnelle Strömung, Struktur en masse, hier gabs etliche mittelgroße Döbel und meinen Güster-PB.





Flußabwärts vom obigen Döbelswim gelegen ist diese Kurve.
Gefangen habe ich hier bislang nüscht (nur 1 Versuch, die Bilder sind aussem April).
Hoffentlich ist das Kraut im und am Wasser derzeit noch beherrschbar.

(Zwischen diesen beiden Swims wurde in meiner Gegenwart ein Kammschupper von 74cm gelandet, nur so als Randnotiz.)


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Da ist er ja wieder ... wollte dir schon "nachtippseln", ob du verschollen bist.


Ich glaube, dass es @Tricast vermutlich ähnlich wie mir ging


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Tipps und Denkanstöße in Sachen „Roving”!
> 
> Vermutlich werde ich es demnächst an den Döbelhaltigen Flüßchen ein klein wenig seßhafter versuchen.
> Es gibt neben döbelhaltigen und diesbezüglich sogar bilderbuchmäßigen Swims mit Totholz auch Stellen, wo die Flüsslein sich langsamer bewegen, es nach Feederchair und Schirm gegen Regen&Sonnenübermaß riecht.
> Also probiere ich es vielleicht „dual”. Für die beruhigten Swims kommt ne Picker oder Swingtip mit, vorher suche ich die wilden Stellen mit größeren Haken und etwas derberer Schnur auf.
> 
> Zwischen diesen beiden Stellen liegen keine 150m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relativ schnelle Strömung, Struktur en masse, hier gabs etliche mittelgroße Döbel und meinen Güster-PB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flußabwärts vom obigen Döbelswim gelegen ist diese Kurve.
> Gefangen habe ich hier bislang nüscht (nur 1 Versuch, die Bilder sind aussem April).
> Hoffentlich ist das Kraut im und am Wasser derzeit noch beherrschbar.
> 
> (Zwischen diesen beiden Swims wurde in meiner Gegenwart ein Kammschupper von 74cm gelandet, nur so als Randnotiz.)



Sieht fischreich aus dort 
Das Kraut wächst aber hier bei Uns auch gerade mächtig in den Gewässern. ....
Scheint schön Facettenreich zu sein das Gewässer. .  ..das würde ich auch gerne mal mit der Picker und Madenkorb befischen 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es @Tricast vermutlich ähnlich wie mir ging


Gedanken macht man sich trotzdem um jeden und alle.


----------



## Minimax

Grosser Bahnhof, Schirm, Tripod und alles Pipapo, und alles für die Katz, bzw. Für einen Suizidalen Kleinbarsch. Inzwischen hat sich's eingeregnet, und ich bin unter dem Schim gefangen. So wie es aussieht, werde ich weder hier noch im Raubfischstammtisch was zu berichten haben, ich schlage daher einen eigenen Franzosenberichtsthread vor. Du meine Güte, ich habe sogar gerade eben ne Ente fotografiert, aber der Teufel soll mich holen wenn ich die die Poste.


----------



## Finke20

Andal schrieb:


> 2. Was "darf" man aktuell eigentlich noch "ungestraft" posten?


 
Ich sage mal alles was nicht gegen die Regeln, vom *"Anglerboard"* verstößt.


----------



## Minimax

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal alles was nicht gegen die Regeln, vom *"Anglerboard"* verstößt.


..und ich sage mal, lieber Finke,  alles was nicht gegen die Bitte des TE im Eröffnungsthread verstößt, der hoffentlich von uns allen gelesen und zur Kenntnis genommen wurde, und den unser verdienter Nestor @Tricast gerade noch einmal freundlicherweise zitiert hat,

Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> ..und ich sage mal, lieber Finke,  alles was nicht gegen die Bitte des TE im Eröffnungsthread verstößt, der hoffentlich von uns allen gelesen und zur Kenntnis genommen wurde, und den unser verdienter Nestor @Tricast gerade noch einmal freundlicherweise zitiert hat,
> 
> Minimax


Eine ungeschriebene und in der Vergangenheit wiederholt umgesetzte Regel besagt auch: marodier nicht in den Stammtischen sondern akzeptiere die dortigen gepflogenheiten


----------



## Minimax

Ach scheixxe, jetzt ist nen Wassersturzbach vom Schirm direkt in den Stiefel geflossen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Grosser Bahnhof, Schirm, Tripod und alles Pipapo, und alles für die Katz, bzw. Für einen Suizidalen Kleinbarsch. Inzwischen hat sich's eingeregnet, und ich bin unter dem Schim gefangen. So wie es aussieht, werde ich weder hier noch im Raubfischstammtisch was zu berichten haben, ich schlage daher einen eigenen Franzosenberichtsthread vor. Du meine Güte, ich habe sogar gerade eben ne Ente fotografiert, aber der Teufel soll mich holen wenn ich die die Poste.
> Anhang anzeigen 347707


Einen sehr schönen Angelplatz hast du Dir dort eingereichtet mit deinem Korum Riverpod  
Auch ich habe heute meinen neuen Schirm bekommen in 60" 
Der GLS Boote hatte ihn noch heute Abend um 19.30 Uhr gebracht. 
Sehr zur Freude meiner Frau die TV gucken wollte, hatte ich ihn gleich im Wohnzimmer mal aufgebaut! 
Er ist wirklich toll, allerdings macht er mich am Wasser nicht unbedingt mobiler 

LG


----------



## geomas

Sieht richtig profimäßig aus bei Dir am Swim, auch ohne Ente, lieber Minimax. 
Von Deinem River-Tripod hab ich die Compact-Variante ohne Möglichkeit, die Ruten hinten irgendwo zu sichern.
Dafür ist das Teil wunderbar kompakt.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Sieht richtig profimäßig aus bei Dir am Swim, auch ohne Ente, lieber Minimax.
> Von Deinem River-Tripod hab ich die Compact-Variante ohne Möglichkeit, die Ruten hinten irgendwo zu sichern.
> Dafür ist das Teil wunderbar kompakt.



Die compact Version hatte ich auch im Auge 
Habe mich dann für die Version von Mini entschieden....
Aber es ist halt wirklich so ,um so mehr Material; das ich durchaus liebe !
Um so unbeweglicher ist man halt auch! 
Schon öfter hatte ich mich entschieden , doch nicht die Stelle zu wechseln, weil mir der Aufwand zu viel war .
Gerade auch beim Wandern Flussabwärts; wie vorhin hier beschrieben ist man eingeschränkt! 
Wie man es macht, macht man es falsch 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Tja, Jungs, 
Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, aber jeder Tag ist Angeltag.
Wenn ich den Typen erwische der das verzapft hat...


----------



## rolfmoeller

wo ist das ????


----------



## Minimax

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> wo ist das ????


Na, in Frankreich!


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, in Frankreich!


Manchmal verstehe ich den Unterschied zwischen Einzeilern und Einzeilern nicht richtig aber ich arbeite dran 

Spaß bei Seite!  Das selbe Wetter ist bei uns auch durchgezogen!  Soll aber die Tage wieder besser werden 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Manchmal verstehe ich den Unterschied zwischen Einzeilern und Einzeilern nicht richtig aber ich arbeite dran


Es gibt auch Boardies die sehr sehr lange inhaltsleere Einzeiler schreiben


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Boardies die sehr sehr lange inhaltsleere Einzeiler schreiben


Dickes Petri, Kal- ähh, Kochtopf.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Manchmal verstehe ich den Unterschied zwischen Einzeilern und Einzeilern nicht richtig aber ich arbeite dran


Gib nicht auf!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ja das ist richtig!  
Für alles gibt es Experten  

LG


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach scheixxe, jetzt ist nen Wassersturzbach vom Schirm direkt in den Stiefel geflossen.


Ich frage mich gerade... strömt es nun friedlich, räuberisch, oder artspezifisch neutral, französisch in den englischen Stiefel?


----------



## geomas

Bei „Experten” denke ich an Einzeller in Zweireihern und verabschiede mich bis morgen.
Gute Nacht, liebe Ükels.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade... strömt es nun friedlich, räuberisch, oder artspezifisch neutral, französisch in den englischen Stiefel?


Hoffentlich gibt es dann keinen englischen Regen in Französische Stiefel räuberisch mit deutschem Wasser, das selbstverständlich streng nach Vorschrift. ......
Dafür bedarf es dann eines eigenen Threads ?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade... strömt es nun friedlich, räuberisch, oder artspezifisch neutral, französisch in den englischen Stiefel?



vor allem kalt und nass, und natürlich ist der Stiefel mit englischem Aufdruck von einer dänischen Briefkastenfirma, die chinesische Waren vertreibt. 

Ich glaube aber, es besteht Einigkeit, das unabhängig von Zielfisch, Methode, Nation, Creed or Colour Angelschirmfontänen sich immer ihren Weg in Stiefelschäfte bahnen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> vor allem kalt und nass, und natürlich ist der Stiefel mit englischem Aufdruck von einer dänischen Briefkastenfirma, die chinesische Waren vertreibt.
> 
> Ich glaube aber, es besteht Einigkeit, das unabhängig von Zielfisch, Methode, Nation, Creed or Colour Angelschirmfontänen sich immer ihren Weg in Stiefelschäfte bahnen.


Oh ja das tun sie und das mit einer dermaßen erschreckenden Präzision.....


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, Jungs,
> Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, aber jeder Tag ist Angeltag.
> Wenn ich den Typen erwische der das verzapft hat...
> Anhang anzeigen 347715



Wenn ich das so sehe wird mir auch angst und bange. Sehe schon mein ganzes Vorhaben ins Wasser fallen. Ich habe 2 Wetterberichte und beide sagen was anderes. Einer gibt heute Abend Regen an, der andere halt nicht. Zum Mäuse melken, aber wirklich. Werde nun trotzdem alles montieren, ins Auto laden und wahrscheinlich während der Arbeit mehr mit Wetterberichten folgen und aus dem Fenster schauen verbringen. Mal schauen ob Petrus mir gnädig ist und vielleicht doch in paar Stunden am Wasser gönnt. 
Dann kann ich anhand der Stammtische auf jeden Fall schon einmal posten. Ob hier, bei den Räubern oder Blankern. 
Wenn nun noch Outdoor, Wander und Radthreads sowie tägliche Tagesnews zukommen, brauche ich nur noch die AB Plattform im Social Bereich.  

So, jetzt eine technische Frage. Brauche ich für mein Vorhaben eigentlich unbedingt kleine Wurmhaken, oder gehen auch andere kleine Haken? Werde die Würmer nur einmal, max 2 mal am Ende haken.
Bin unschlüssig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich benutze keine Wurmhaken zum Friedfischangeln, sondern einfach die die sowieso an der Leine sind.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe wird mir auch angst und bange. Sehe schon mein ganzes Vorhaben ins Wasser fallen. Ich habe 2 Wetterberichte und beide sagen was anderes. Einer gibt heute Abend Regen an, der andere halt nicht. Zum Mäuse melken, aber wirklich. Werde nun trotzdem alles montieren, ins Auto laden und wahrscheinlich während der Arbeit mehr mit Wetterberichten folgen und aus dem Fenster schauen verbringen. Mal schauen ob Petrus mir gnädig ist und vielleicht doch in paar Stunden am Wasser gönnt.
> Dann kann ich anhand der Stammtische auf jeden Fall schon einmal posten. Ob hier, bei den Räubern oder Blankern.
> Wenn nun noch Outdoor, Wander und Radthreads sowie tägliche Tagesnews zukommen, brauche ich nur noch die AB Plattform im Social Bereich.
> 
> So, jetzt eine technische Frage. Brauche ich für mein Vorhaben eigentlich unbedingt kleine Wurmhaken, oder gehen auch andere kleine Haken? Werde die Würmer nur einmal, max 2 mal am Ende haken.
> Bin unschlüssig.



Wenn du mit Tauwurm angeln möchtest braucht es nicht unbedingt Wurmhaken, gerade im Friedfischbereich !
Bei Aal nutze ich die gerne wenn sie mir die Würmer vom Haken stehlen oder ich nutze einen normalen Haken und ziehe Ihn mit der Ködernadel auf !
Ansonsten gehen auch normale Haken ,Hauptsache die Spitze ist frei 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mit Wurmhaken meinst du sicher die mit den zusätzlichen Widerhaken am Schenkel. In den kleinen Größen zu dick und den großen zu schwach. Einfach scheusslich. Nimm was du hast!


----------



## geomas

So, ab gehts zu Flüsschen y, zunächst werde ich es vermutlich an der Stelle versuchen, die mir vor ein paar Jahren den allerersten Chub bescherte.
Versuchen möchte ich es mit Schwimmbrot, da das Lädschern dort zu vielen schweren Hängern und Abrissen geführt hat.
Danach gehts weiter zu den gestern gezeigten Stellen. Oder ich plane um und suche woanders mein Glück.
Mal sehen, an welchem Stammtisch ich dann später am Abend meine Erfahrung ausbreite.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, ab gehts zu Flüsschen y, zunächst werde ich es vermutlich an der Stelle versuchen, die mir vor ein paar Jahren den allerersten Chub bescherte.
> Versuchen möchte ich es mit Schwimmbrot, da das Lädschern dort zu vielen schweren Hängern und Abrissen geführt hat.
> Danach gehts weiter zu den gestern gezeigten Stellen. Oder ich plane um und suche woanders mein Glück.
> Mal sehen, an welchem Stammtisch ich dann später am Abend meine Erfahrung ausbreite.



Dann drück ich dir mal kräftig die Daumen! 
Übrigens falls du doch noch auf andere nicht pop up Köder umstellen möchtest ?
Könnte ich dir ein chod rig an einer solchen Stelle, eventuell mit Drop Shot Blei oder halt Tropfenblei und Lead Core am Seitenarm wärmstens empfehlen 
Das minimieret doch die Hänger oft drastisch! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

@rustagrundsätzlich nutze ich gerne Wurmhaken aber ich würde nicht extra ummontieren dafür. Wenn du nen Abriss hast oder, häufiger, der Haken mumpf und stumpf ist sieht das anders aus, aber solange du keinen 16er Haken und nen Tauwurm hast passt des scho


----------



## Papamopps

Ich kann auf jeden Fall viel lernen hier. 
Zwei Seiten ohne wirkliche Fabgeberichte aber Diskussion über was erlaubr ist und was nicht. 
Einzeiler mit Petri zu einen vorangegangenen FANGbericht ist nicht erlaubt, aber sich über das Wetter, den Regen und so aufzuregend darf ruhig mehrere Antworten lang sein. 

Ok. Die Welt ist, wie sie ist. Allen ein schönes Wochenende. Ich polarisiere wohl zu viel und kenne hier viel zu wenige privat. 
Also genießt eure swims...


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich kann auf jeden Fall viel lernen hier.
> Zwei Seiten ohne wirkliche Fabgeberichte aber Diskussion über was erlaubr ist und was nicht.
> Einzeiler mit Petri zu einen vorangegangenen FANGbericht ist nicht erlaubt, aber sich über das Wetter, den Regen und so aufzuregend darf ruhig mehrere Antworten lang sein.
> 
> Ok. Die Welt ist, wie sie ist. Allen ein schönes Wochenende. Ich polarisiere wohl zu viel und kenne hier viel zu wenige privat.
> Also genießt eure swims...


Ich glaube du missverstehst einiges. Es gab keine Diskussion was "erlaubt" ist, es wurde lediglich für evtl unbedarfte Neuankömmlinge der allgemeine Konsens des Ükels (FRIEDFISCHER Stammtisch) rezitiert. Und wenn das einzige was man beiträgt Einteiler sind und sonst nichts kommt - ja, das darf man gerne geißeln.
Wenn du hier nicht mehr lesen und schreiben willst dann ist das so, deine Berichte habe ich gerne gelesen, dein Mimimi darüber, dass wir den Ükel gerne als "Oase in der Wüste" als lesbar erhalten wollen weniger. Dieser Konsens bestand übrigens schon deutlich länger als sich die Regulars hier persönlich kennen. Eventuell bist du wirklich nicht kompatibel und vermutlich ist es gut, dass du dich nicht weiter beteiligen möchtest und wahrscheinlich hast du einfach den Sinn des FRIEDFISCHER Stammtisches nicht begriffen. Leider reicht meine Zeit nicht aus, das erschöpfend und narrensicher darzulegen- insofern mach's gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## Andal

Die Frage nach dem Erlaubten stellte ja wohl ich. Dazu darf ich aber auch sagen, dass ich nicht nur gerne mal ketze sondern mich auch leicht zynisch äußere. Ich habe hier auch im Forum keinerlei Entscheidungsmacht - wünsche auch keine. Aber ich lass mir gelegentlich meine Meinung raushängen. That's all - verschrecken und verscheuchen will ich keinen. Aber im konkreten Fall wollte ich etwas das Nachdenken fördern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hoffe nicht zu stören wenn ich über Angeln schreibe? 
Mir ist da so eine Idee gekommen bezüglich der Köderwahl !
Jetzt kommt ja so langsam die Zeit in der fruchtige Köder bei Karpfen, Döbeln etc stechen! 
Gerade zB auch Kirschen sind zu dieser Jahreszeit oftmals fängig ! Es wundert mich zwar ein wenig, da die wenigsten Fische jemals auf natürliche Weise in den Genuss kommen dürften;  aber es funktioniert! 
Werde mir nächste Woche mal kleinere Mengen von verschiedenen Obstsorten besorgen und testen! 
Gerade so in die Richtung Erdbeben, Himbeeren etc könnte doch auch was gehen? 
Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht? 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Beim "roving" "scoute" ich "upstream" und "catche" "downstream"... .
Da die Fische eigentlich immer mit dem Kopf stromauf stehen, erhoffe ich mir beim spotten Vorteile.
Beim fischen finde ich stromab deutlich einfacher und unaffälliger.
Aber wer weiß ob das alles so richtig ist - habe ich ja nun schon ewig nichtmehr praktizieren können....


----------



## geomas

Ananas oder Rosinen am Haar könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Keine Sorge, du störst egal worüber du schreibst  SCNR


----------



## rustaweli

Jetzt wird es leicht mühselig!
Niemand muß sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen oder zur Leberwurst mutieren.
Es sei denn er erklärt sich weiterführend zur Art Tulipnutzung bereit.
Fahren wir fort und akzeptieren alle den Ükel wie er war und wie er zu dem geworden ist, wie er noch ist und hoffentlich noch sehr lange sein wird!

Das war jetzt mein Einzeller!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ananas oder Rosinen am Haar könnte ich mir vorstellen.


Das klingt nach einer guten Idee! 
Ananas werde ich mir wohl in Dosen besorgen und Rosinen habe ich Zuhause! 
Meinst du vielleicht die Rosinen sogar einlegen oder direkt wie Sie aus der Tüte kommen? 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Selbstzensiert ....


----------



## Mescalero

Ausprobiert habe ich Obst noch nicht aber schon seit einer Weile kandierte Kirschen in der Angelkiste liegen. Die sollte ich gelegentlich mal testen, Rosinen auch.


----------



## Minimax

Ich war einst Zeuge, wie ein anderer Angler tatsächlich mal einen guten Fisch auf Kirsche gefangen hat. An diesem Gewässerabschnitt gibt es weit und breit keine Kirschbäume.
Ich selber habe an und zu mit den von @Mescalero genannten Tortenkirschen (wg. Haltbarkeit, Konfektionierung, Transportgewicht) herumprobiert, leider ohne jeden Erfolg, ist aber auch kein Wunder da es eher halbherzig und lustlos geschah.


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Selbstzensiert ....
> Auf manches Niveau möchte ich nicht runter kommen!



Hab ich nicht gelesen und bin froh darüber.
Aber können wir ALLE BITTE wieder zur normalen, geschätzten Ükelei zurückkehren?! Ist die ab und an auftretende Befremdlichkeit eigentlich mittlerweile so ein Quartalsding?

Das Thema Obst hatten wir schon oft. Kirschen sind einfach ein Döbelmagnet. Ich persönlich bin immer noch skeptisch ob es nicht doch bißl was mit dem Farbton zu tun hat. Unbestritten ist auch die fast magische Anziehungskraft von Ananas(säure) auf viele Friedfische. Hatten wir auch schon, teils fast wissenschaftlich angehaucht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ihr eure Rosinen in braunen Bacardi einlegt, sagt bitte Bescheid,mit Vanilleeis zusammen (bringe ich mit) werden wir dann zwar auch nicht viel mehr fangen, aber es wird ein lustiger Tag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich war einst Zeuge, wie ein anderer Angler tatsächlich mal einen guten Fisch auf Kirsche gefangen hat.



Ich auch. Bei mir selbst und einem damaligen Freund.
Das funktionert auf Döbel auf jeden Fall.
Von Erdbeeren hab ich gehört aber nie selbst probiert.

Heutzutage benutze ich sie aber nicht mehr weil sie mMn keine besseren Köder sind als Brot, Käse, Mais, Teig usw..


----------



## Andal

Nimm einfach rote Gummibärle. Die sind billiger, halten bomfortionell am Haken und fangen mindestens genau so zufällig.


----------



## geomas

Den Zielfisch gab's bislang nicht, nach drei schönen, aber kleinen Plötz gab es eben aber ne dicke Überraschung. 
Schwimmbrot funzt hier nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> gab es eben aber ne dicke Überraschung.



Mach es nicht so spannend.
Was für eine?
Rotfeder, Aland, Brachsen, Reifen, Kühlschrank?


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich hatte beim letzten erfolglosenansitz ein Stück Gurke vom Frühstück zwischen den Würmern. Ich erinnerte mich an das Aquarium meiner Eltern wo Gurke immer gerne genommen wurde und köderte an - prompt gab es auf Gurke den ersten Biss.
Treibt übrigens auf.
Die Giebel, Alande etc. Im Zierteich meines Vaters rasten bei Erdbeeren völlig aus, nach kurzer Zeit sind die weg, bei Maden sind sie zurückhaltender


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Den Zielfisch gab's bislang nicht, nach drei schönen, aber kleinen Plötz gab es eben aber ne dicke Überraschung.



Erzähl, erzähl, erzähl!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach es nicht so spannend.
> Was für eine?
> Rotfeder, Aland, Brachsen, Reifen, Kühlschrank?


...a rostigs Radl.


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Selbstzensiert ....


Jetzt noch die Selbstzensur vor dem Klick auf den "Antwort"-Button durchführen und alles ist gut. Verwunderlich dass du stichelst und dann so dünnhäutig reagierst. Ich dachte wie scherzen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht immer noch nachtreten, Pött!
Michi hat seinen Beitrag selbst gelöscht und damit isses gut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht immer noch nachtreten, Pött!
> Michi hat seinen Beitrag selbst gelöscht und damit isses gut.


Naja mit "Selbstzensur" drückt man ja auch was aus. Neutral wäre bspw "gelöscht" o.ä. gewesen aber ja ich bemühe mich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja dass man seinen eigenen Beitrag für unpassend hielt.
Am besten gar nicht erst versuchen irgendwo was reinzuinterpretieren.


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube du missverstehst einiges. ...
> dein Mimimi darüber, dass wir den Ükel gerne als "Oase in der Wüste" als lesbar erhalten wollen weniger. ...
> wahrscheinlich hast du einfach den Sinn des FRIEDFISCHER Stammtisches nicht begriffen.



Der Ükel ist leider nicht gut lesbar...bei der Flut an Antworten und Diskussionen. 

Und dazu möchte ich nicht zuzätzlich durch Mimimi oder falsche Bilder von einem Zander oder so beitragen oder der Grund sein. 

Tut mir leid. Soviel verstehe ich schon.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Selbstzensur vor dem Klick auf den "Antwort"-Button durchführen und alles ist gut. Verwunderlich dass du stichelst und dann so dünnhäutig reagierst. Ich dachte wie scherzen!


In manchen Punkten gebe ich dir sogar Recht!  Auch in dem Punkt das ich schnell beleidigt bin! 
Vielleicht schaffen wir beide es ja eine friedliche Co Existenz hier zu schaffen es würde mich freuen! Und wäre gut für das Forum !
Viele Dinge die Du geschrieben hattest waren ja auch nicht falsch! 
Natürlich ist es schön wenn das Thema hier friedfischlastig ist und wird !
Die Unterhaltungen hauptsächlich fachbezogen und nicht unbedingt 20 Leute bei jeder Plötz Petri rufen! 
Das verpflichtet und füllt den Ükel unnötig! 
Aber man muss schon gleiches Recht für alle gelten lassen? 
Du hattest hier auch schon Hechte gepostet und viele Beiträge verfasst die mit der Friedfischangelei nix Zutun haben !
Das ist doch auch mal so ,das man gerade an einem Stammtisch mal abschweift ....etwas lustiges beiträgt oder auch mal etwas persönliches ?
Da wir hier ja ein virtueller Stammtisch sind, kennt man seinen Gegenüber ja nicht und hat eventuell eine falsche Einschätzung? 
Da sind persönliche Dinge doch auch mal auflockernd ......
Natürlich hast du auch Recht das nicht jeder im gleichen Maße an Qualität beizutragen hat, damit meine ich das Fachliche! 
Aber das ist im normalen Leben doch auch so ! Man kann es akzeptieren und den Menschen akzeptieren ? Hier kommt doch fachlich viel hochwertiges ......und das soll und wird so bleiben! Ein klein wenig Toleranz ist nie ein Fehler oder? 
Lass uns den Krieg beenden?  Im Endeffekt gibt es doch nur Verlierer und keinen Sieger ?
Ich reiche dir mal hier die Hand und vielleicht bekommen wir das ja doch noch hin? 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ja himmelherrgottkreuzkruzifx ... schreibt ihr euch Siegfried, oder Sissy? 

Beruhigt euch, benehmt euch wie erwachsene Männer ... und bleibt halt mal bei den Friedfischthemen!


----------



## geomas

Hab noch nie so viele Abrisse (ohne Fisch am Haken) gehabt wie heute. Fahr noch mal zu ner anderen Stelle. Vielleicht gibts da den Zielfisch.


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich reiche dir mal hier die Hand und vielleicht bekommen wir das ja doch noch hin?


Na, wenn das mal kein Anfang ist. Bin gespannt, was draus wird. 
Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher, was ich hier schreiben soll. RPD Geschichten lass ich mal in der Zukunft bleiben. Baustellen News gehören hier auch nicht hin.... gestrichen. 
Mal hier reinplatzen und Petri wünschen...., trau ich mir nicht mehr. 
Komme ja selten zum Friedfisch angeln. Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht.

Bis dahin
Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher, was ich hier schreiben soll. RPD Geschichten lass ich mal in der Zukunft bleiben. Baustellen News gehören hier auch nicht hin.... gestrichen.





Dann geht so langsam das Stammtischgefühl verloren.
Wenn es nur darum geht, dass zwei oder drei Personen einen Trööt für sich haben wollen, empfehle ich die "Unterhaltung" Funktion.

Ich fand es nicht so schlecht bisher - abgesehen von überflüssigen sich täglich wiederholenden Petri-Phrasen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich fand es nicht so schlecht bisher - abgesehen von überflüssigen sich täglich wiederholenden Petri-Phrasen.


Das dürfte auch das Kernproblem sein. Ein echter Stammtisch lebt ja auch davon, dass die Themen gelegentlich wechseln. Teilweise recht spontan.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Das dürfte auch das Kernproblem sein. Ein echter Stammtisch lebt ja auch davon, dass die Themen gelegentlich wechseln. Teilweise recht spontan.




Genau.
Ohne neue Impulse stirbt der Ükel irgendwann.
Man kann nicht jahrelang nur über Döbel und Pin sinnieren, ohne dass man sich wiederholt und es langweilig wird.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Na, wenn das mal kein Anfang ist. Bin gespannt, was draus wird.
> Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher, was ich hier schreiben soll. RPD Geschichten lass ich mal in der Zukunft bleiben. Baustellen News gehören hier auch nicht hin.... gestrichen.
> Mal hier reinplatzen und Petri wünschen...., trau ich mir nicht mehr.
> Komme ja selten zum Friedfisch angeln. Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht.
> 
> Bis dahin
> Gruß Jason


Jason!  Bleib hier! 
Die Gemüter kommen wieder runter und poste dein RPD bitte unbedingt an unserem Raubfisch Stammtisch! 
Deine Beiträge hier sind schön und wichtig! 

Kommt bitte alle auch @Kochtopf ! Mit rüber zum Raubfisch Stammtisch! 
Lasst uns gemeinsam was schaffen dort ?

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann geht so langsam das Stammtischgefühl verloren.
> Wenn es nur darum geht, dass zwei oder drei Personen einen Trööt für sich haben wollen, empfehle ich die "Unterhaltung" Funktion.
> 
> Ich fand es nicht so schlecht bisher - abgesehen von überflüssigen sich täglich wiederholenden Petri-Phrasen.


Ja da bin ich auch mal in mich gekehrt mit mit den Petris !
Werde ich mir für besondere Fische aufheben. ..oder in Zusammenhang mit extrem schönen Bildern und Berichten  !
Ansonsten ist es wirklich unnötig! 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann geht so langsam das Stammtischgefühl verloren.
> Wenn es nur darum geht, dass zwei oder drei Personen einen Trööt für sich haben wollen, empfehle ich die "Unterhaltung" Funktion.
> 
> Ich fand es nicht so schlecht bisher - abgesehen von überflüssigen sich täglich wiederholenden Petri-Phrasen.


Ausser meiner Sicht ist es bereits weitgehend verloren weil der Ükel beliebig wird. Wenn man, deivel auch, beim feedern einen  Hecht fängt ist das hier durchaus eine Meldung wert. Wenn man gezielt auf Zander angelt - was hat das dann hier zu suchen? Die Äsche von @Jason - da wird niemand widersprechen dass sie gerne gesehen war, aber der Kern des Ükels ist und war friedfischangelei, für  Raubfische, Forellen, Aale gibt es nun wirklich mehr als genug Möglichkeiten sich zu äussern.
Ich fand es nie schlimm, da es immer in Maßen war, aber die Frequenz hat derart zugenommen, dass der ganze Stammtisch Richtung laberthread abdriftet - wohl weil nirgendwo anders großartig was los ist und das wird früher oder später das was den Ükel besonders gemacht hat kaputt machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Ohne neue Impulse stirbt der Ükel irgendwann.
> Man kann nicht jahrelang nur über Döbel und Pin sinnieren, ohne dass man sich wiederholt und es langweilig wird.


Gibt ja auch noch Gründlinge, rotaugen, rotfedern, brassen (braxen haben ärzte), Ükel, Schleien, Karpfen....
Da müssen es nicht noch Hecht Zander Barsch sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das sehe ich nicht so.
Im Grunde schreiben hier in wechselnder Regelmäßigkeit die selben Personen(treffen sich also am virtuellen Stammtisch).
Wenn diese Stammbesetzung nun zwischendurch auch mal einen Raubfisch(RPD, RBD, Schnabeldöbel, Streifendöbel oderwasweißich) fängt, interessiert mich das trotzdem und passt mMn auch an diesenStammtisch, der von den gleichen Leuten sonst mit Friedfischinfos gefüttert wird.

Sollen wir unsere täglichen Plaudereien nun über das gesamte Forum verteilen weil einer nur von Döbeln und Pin lesen will?


----------



## Jason

Keine Sorge. Ich bleib ja hier. Werde schon schreiben, wenn es was sinnvolles zu berichten gibt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason, Deine Beiträge möchte ich nicht missen!

Eben, ganz andere Stelle am Flüsschen y, gab es endlich den erhofften Zielfisch. Aber nur an die 30cm. Mal sehen, was sich noch tut.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe eigentlich nur eine Bitte. Tragt euren persönlichen Gram nicht ins Forum und an den Stammtisch. Wenn es mal privat nicht so laufen will, wie es laufen soll, dann können alle anderen sicher am wenigsten dafür.


----------



## Waller Michel

Dinge ändern sich!  Das ist halt mal so, das es positive Änderungen sind, ist von uns allen abhängig! 
Das Internet ist das größte gemeinsame Gut der Menschheit! 
Lasst uns unseren Beitrag dazu beitragen und es positiv gestalten! 
Das aufteilen in mehrere Fachgebiet  ( Threads ) hat auf jeden Fall den Vorteil das man mehr in Detail gehen kann! 
Dadurch sollte die Qualität wachsen? 
Sowas ist in vielen Bereichen üblich !

Im Moment wäre ich froh, wenn noch paar Friedfischer mit rüber kommen ein wenig Hilfestellung geben beim Köfi Angeln 

@Kochtopf ! Auf jetzt gebe dir einen Ruck und denke positiv! 
Hast doch selbst kürzlich mimimi angesprochen. . ..

LG


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich nur eine Bitte. Tragt euren persönlichen Gram nicht ins Forum und an den Stammtisch. Wenn es mal privat nicht so laufen will, wie es laufen soll, dann können alle anderen sicher am wenigsten dafür.


Du hast absolut recht !
Aber jetzt vielleicht abschließend mal Richtlinien und das Quo Vadis sollten alle friedlich miteinander besprechen und festlegen! 
Ohne Streit und ohne böse Absichten! 
Danach sollte aber Frieden und Eintracht herschen ?

LG


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend die Herren. 

Die letzten Seiten habe ich jetzt nur sehr grob gelesen, wodurch mir der einoder andere Angelerfolg möglicherweise entgangen ist. Aus diesem Grund ein allgemeines Petri an alle die am Wasser waren und ein extra Petri an die die auch gefangen haben!

Meine Meinung zu den letzten Seiten. Wenn andere Fische zufällig als Beifang im Kescher gelandet sind und nur nebenbei erwähnt werden ist das völlig in Ordnung. Berichte bei denen es um gezieltes angeln auf Fische anderer Klassen geht, sind jetzt nicht so richtig aufgehoben hier. Inzwischen gibt es ja dafür auch neue Themen im Forum um die dort ausführlich niederzuschreiben. Anders sehe ich das bei Berichten die als Schneider enden. Nicht jede Angeltour oder Ansitz ist von Erfolg gekürt. Dennoch sind auch solche Berichte interessant und manchmal auch hilfreich und passen gut an einen Stammtisch. 
Ob man jetzt jeden Fisch einen eigenen Post geben sollte oder jeder Fang ein eigenes Petri bekommen sollte, darüber kann man diskutieren. Von mir gibt es in der Regel einen Daumen hoch und nur ganz besondere Fänge bekommen ein Petri ansonsten gibt es, wenn ich etwas posten möchte, ein Sammelpetri. So versuche ich hier nicht unnötig viel zu schreiben ohne interessanten Inhalt. Denn das macht das Lesen hier etwas schwer wenn von 5 Seiten 3 nur aus Petri bestehen oder Swim x brachte Fisch x. Bitte versteht das jetzt nicht als Angriff oder Beleidigung. Das ist nur das was mir auffällt und mein Beitrag zu der Diskussion der letzten Seiten. 


Heute schreibe ich euch da ich gerne meine Ausrüstung optimieren möchte. 
Wie schon oft erwähnt, möchte ich gerne mit kleinem Gepäck ans Wasser. Deshalb suche ich eine neue Tasche/einen neuen Rucksack. Da ich immer etwas zu trinken dabei habe und häufig auch etwas zu essen wäre eine integrierte Kühltasche von Vorteil. Mit diesen Kriterien landet man fast unweigerlich im Streetfishing Bereich. Da finde ich mich schon schlecht zurecht. 
Für die Weiher ist das ganze jetzt noch etwas anders. Hier nehme ich immer eine normale Kühltasche mit und dann eine Takletasche, Eimer oder irgendwas anderes in die Hand. Darauf hab ich aber auch keine Lust mehr. Deshalb suche ich auch hier etwas neues. Beim durchsuchen des großen www bin ich auf 2 Artikel gestoßen die mein Interesse geweckt haben. 
Kennt die jemand oder andere Artikel der Hersteller und kann mir etwas dazu sagen? 

*Gardner Tackle Modular Tackle System*
Dieses Produkt, als reine Takletasche, passt glaube sehr gut zur Kühltasche. 

*Thinking Anglers Rucksack 600D*
Der Rucksack gefällt mir sehr gut da er nicht zu wuchtig ist. Allerdings bringt er viel Stauraum mit ohne eine Kühlmöglichkeit, so daß ich am Ende wieder X-mal so viel Zeug rumschleppe wie ich eigentlich möchte.





Huch, ist jetzt doch deutlich mehr Text geworden als geplant. Bitte entschuldigt und danke an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben alles zu lesen


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,

es geht ja hoch her, und natürlich sollten solche Diskussionen nicht ausufern, man muss sie
aber führen. Und obwohl sich alle wünschen, das sie schnell vorbei sind, möglichst nach ihrem
eigenen Post, kommt ja immer noch mal einer der seinen Senf dazugibt, in diesem Falle bin
ich es XX. Ausserdem war ich ja auch nicht ganz unschuldig am Diskussionsbeginn.
Was ich beim Lesen der Beiträge zum Thema gesehen habe ist ersteinmal ganz viel Konsens in
den wesentlichen Punkten.

Ein Punkt betrifft das inflationäre Petri-Grüßen. Da stimmen wir alle überein, dass die
Anzahl entsprechender Posts einfach zu hoch ist und den Thread sehr verunklart. Ironischerweise
trägt diese ja eigentlich freundlich gemeinte Praxis genau dazu bei, dass die schönen
Berichte, die man ja loben will, noch schneller in den Tiefen des Ükels verschwinden. Gut,
das ist nun bekannt, das wirklich alle das kritisch sehen, und jeder kann sein Verhalten
entsprechend anpassen. Wir haben die like Funktion, wir können mehrere Fängern in einem
Post Petri wünschen, und natürlich kann man besonders tolle Erlebnisse und Fänge auch mal
in einem Post würdigen- nur eine Serie von 4-6 standardisierten Petriposts hintereinander
ist nun wirklich nicht nötig. Breiter Konsens, wie man hier nachlesen kann.

Ein Anderer Punkt sind die Raubfischfänge. Auch hier haben eigentlich alle Diskutanden in
verschiedener Form gesagt das das mal gar nicht so schlimm ist, einen räuberischen Beifang
zu posten, oder Fische, die mit friedlichen Methoden erbeutet werden mit einem interessanten
Bericht zu würdigen, was wären wir Friedfischangler ohne unsere Wurm-Barsche, oder auch -Forellen.
Auch darüber besteht grosse Einigkeit. Es ist aber auch so, das solche Ausnahmen zunehmen,
und da ist es halt Sache eines jeden von uns, auf seine Posts zu achten. Und ich finde, und
ich denke das kann man auch mal sagen, eine Grenze für den Friedfischstammtisch ist dann
erreicht, wenn man mit Raubfischmethoden (Köfi, Spinnern) gezielt auf auf Raubfische geht,
und diese Angelei im Vordergrund des Angeltages von dem man berichtet steht. Dann sind die
sicher sehr interessanten Erlebnisse doch wohl besser in einem passenden Thread -ein neuer
wurde gerade eröffnet aufgehoben.

Diese thematische Erinnerung wurde von einigen im Eifer des Gefechts nun als eine strenge Forderung nach
thematischer Fokussierung aufgefasst- das habe ich aber in der aktuellen Diskussion nirgends
so gelesen. Unser Offtopic und unsere Plaudereien sind extrem wichtig hier im Ükel, und niemand
will dies missen. Hier ist -und sollte immer sein- genug Raum für Offtopisches Geplauder
verschiedenster Couleur, über Genussmittel, Stilfragen, die Tücken des Alltags, Haus und
Hof und selbst die Launen unserer Missusen. Auch da denke ich stimmen wir alle überein, und
das wurde auch von niemandem kritisiert, sondern im Gegenteil von vielen in dieser Diskussion
betont.

Das bringt mich zu meinem letzten Punkt: Der Umgang mit Kritik. Wenn jemanden was stört,
dann ists sein gutes Recht das zu sagen und zu formulieren, es muss sogar so sein.
Wenn man nun kritisiert wird, dann kann man das annehmen oder ablehnen, aber es ist absolut
unnötig in einer schwer verständlichen Butthurt-Totalreaktion sozusagen mit der Hand an die
Stirn gelegt aus dem Raum zu stürmen und die Diskussions damit zu verunsachlichen.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch unnötig, einen einzelnen, gut definierten Kritikpunkt
automatisch auf einen ganzen Themenkomplex auszuweiten und damit eine Anmerkung zu einer
polarisierten Grundsatzfrage auszuweiten. Und es ist auch nicht nötig, sich jeden Schuh der irgendwo
in der Gegend rumliegt anzuziehen und damit dann direkt bei den beiden zuvor genannten Verhaltensweisen zu landen.
Das schafft Ärger und Verdruss.

Mir ist es wichtig festzuhalten, dass wir solche DIskussionen ab und zu führen müssen -leider-
aber, Ich Wiederhole, eigentlich besteht schon ein breiter Konsens hier am Stammtisch.
wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt, lest ruhig nochmal die entsprechenden Posts der Diskutanden, ohne euch
an einzelnen Formulierungen zu reiben.
So, das war er, mein ganz persönlicher Senf,

herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Unser Offtopic und unsere Plaudereien sind extrem wichtig hier im Ükel, und niemand
> will dies missen. Hier ist -und sollte immer sein- genug Raum für Offtopisches Geplauder
> verschiedenster Couleur, über Genussmittel, Stilfragen, die Tücken des Alltags, Haus und
> Hof und selbst die Launen unserer Missusen.....................




Wenn du da jetzt noch "und unserer auch gezielten Raubfischfänge" anfügst, sind wir völlig d'accord.
Das ist immerhin weniger offtopic an einem Anglerstammtisch als der Rest der Aufzählung.

Man will doch den Leute, mit denen man sonst hier über Friedfische plaudert, auch von den anderen Angelerfolgen berichten.

Ist ja nicht so, dass hier plötzlich alle Raubfischangler des Boards hier ihre Fänge posten, sondern nur die regelmäßigen Stammtischschreiber.
Mich jedenfalls interessieren eure Angelerfolge allgemein und nicht ausschließlich eure Friedfischfänge.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Das dürfte auch das Kernproblem sein. Ein echter Stammtisch lebt ja auch davon, dass die Themen gelegentlich wechseln. Teilweise recht spontan.


So isses, am Stammtisch gibt es kein off topic da es auch kein on topic gibt. Er lebt vom Geplauder, oft vœllig ohne Ziel und manchmal auch ohne Zusammenhang. Deshalb heißt es Stammtisch und nicht Vorstandssitzung.

Mein Senf zu Minimax‘ Senf: eigentlich sind wir uns in den wesentlichen Punkten alle einig, oder? So gesehen finde ich Streitereien oder auch nur Gezanke gar nicht nötig. Papamopps hat Zander gepostet, tote noch dazu. Nicht schön aber das ist nur passiert, weil er Seite 1 nicht gelesen hatte. Er wurde darauf hingewiesen und alles ist wieder très chic, zukünftig etwas weniger inflationäres Gepetriheile und der ganze Ükel ist even more très chic.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ananas am Haar funktioniert. Habe ich schon Brassen drauf gefangen. @Waller Michel : Das mit den Dosenananas ist keine so gute Idee. Die Teile sind viel zu durchgefeuchtet und halten schlecht bis gar nicht beim Auswerfen. Kauf Dir ne frische Ananas, die daraus geschnittenen Stücke halten um ein Vielfaches besser und sind außerdem sehr viel aromatischer. Das Aroma dieser Südfrucht ist jedenfalls in der Unterwasserwelt angesagt. Die vielen Pineappleboilis und Aromen sind nicht zufällig auf dem Markt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, jetzt habe ich die letzten Seiten gelesen und bin etwas ratlos. Wer legt eigentlich fest, warum was gepostet werden darf (oder aus seiner Sicht soll) und was nicht? Ist zwar streng genommen auch OT, aber trotzdem eine sehr spannende philosophische Debatte. Erinnert mich so ein wenig an den Diskurs zwischen den beiden bedeutendsten Beiträgen in der Gerechtigkeitstheorie. Michael Walzer, dessen Sphären der Gerechtigkeit mir näherstehen, und John Rawls mit seiner Theorie der Gerechtigkeit hätte Vermutlich ein starkes wissenschaftliches Interesse am Ükel. Ich möchte nicht missverstanden werden, dieser Post ist ausdrücklich kein ironischer. Die Debatte über Regeln, wie sie entstanden sind und ob sie sich entwickeln dürfen oder sogar müssen, sollte nach meinem Dafürhalten erlaubt sein.

PS. Ich habe einige Minuten überlegt, ob ich diesen Beitrag posten soll, aber ich bin einfach mal so mutig.


----------



## geomas

Danke @Wuemmehunter für den Hinweis auf die frische Ananas. Ich hätte vermutlich auch zur Konserve gegriffen.
Von Rosinen las ich einst gute Dinge, habe die Details aber vergessen.

Beiden exotischen Ködern ist wohl aber gemein, daß sie von Konsistenz, Dichte und eben ihrer „Natürlichkeit” ne interessanre Option an Gewässern sind, wo Pellets und Boilies nicht oder nicht mehr so gut laufen. Sie verströmen ihr Aroma, fallen optisch zwischen vielen Wasserpflanzen nicht auf wie der legendäre Schneemann und erregen so nicht den Argwohn der Fische.



@Slappy - Rucksack und Gardners Modulsystem hatte ich früher auf dem Schirm, habe mich dann aber dagegen entschieden.
Beim Thinking Anglers Rucksack gibt es stark differierende Angaben zur Innengröße - nur so als Hinweis, falls es drauf ankommt.. 
Mir war der Innenraum nicht groß genug, sonst wäre es der TA-Rucksack geworden.


----------



## geomas

Zur Ükel-Diskussion:

Das Grundrauschen war zuletzt sehr hoch, deshalb haben sich einige Ükels ja auch zumindest zweitweise zurückgezogen.
Das muntere OT-Geplaudere mag ich sehr, solange es nicht zum Hickhack zwischen 2 Parteien ausufert. 
Es hat ja jeder hier so seine „Baustellen” und meiner Meinung nach dürfen die auch gerne mal thematisiert werden. Jasons unermüdliches Geracker an der Terrasse ist ein schönes Beispiel.
(Gezielte) Raubfischfänge oder entsprechende Ansitze sollten nur als eine Art Randnotiz auftauchen, finde ich persönlich. Man kann ja schreiben, daß man in komplett unfriedfischiger Mission unterwegs ist.
Von FoPu- und Angelanlagen-Besuchen will ich gar nix wissen, auch ne persönliche Sache.

Ich habe hier ja auch schon Bolzen rausgehauen (Karnevalisten, Uniformträger...) und beiße nach der berechtigten Kritik daran eben dann und wann auf die Tastatur und spare mir den Spott.

Ansonsten - wir sind alle keine perfekten Menschen, leben nicht in ner perfekten Welt und der Ükel-Stammtischg ist nicht der perfekte Thread.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ja auch schon Bolzen rausgehauen (Karnevalisten, Uniformträger...)



Herrje, Geo, das hatten wir damals doch schon sooo oft: Es gibt einfach keine Mehrheit für Deinen Wunsch nach Ükel-Uniformen mit seidenen Glitternarrenkappen,
der Gedanke ist im Grunde ja prima, aber es wäre auch zu teuer für den einzelnen.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> @Slappy - Rucksack und Gardners Modulsystem hatte ich früher auf dem Schirm, habe mich dann aber dagegen entschieden.
> Beim Thinking Anglers Rucksack gibt es stark differierende Angaben zur Innengröße - nur so als Hinweis, falls es drauf ankommt..
> Mir war der Innenraum nicht groß genug, sonst wäre es der TA-Rucksack geworden.


Was hätte dich dazu bewegt dich gegen das Gardnersystem zu entscheiden? 

Starke Differenzen bei Größenangaben sind nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig. Aber ich suche ja einen kleinen. Ansonsten könnte ich einfach son Riesenkoffer nehmen. Aber das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Hast du dir nicht erst vor kurzem eine Tasche geholt in die ein Eimer kommen kann?


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, ich war ja heute Angeln.

Es ging wie angekündigt zu einer Stelle an Flüsschen y, die erfahrungsgemäß sehr hängerträchtig ist, aber sich evtl. gut für Versuche mit Schwimmbrot eignen könnte.
Hier habe ich im Oktober 2016 meinen ersten und lange Zeit einzigen Döbel gefangen (3 Maiskörner am Haar).






Habe nach der Ankunft dort per Katschi Fladenbrot verteilt, es fand sich im einsehbaren Bereich leider nicht ein einziger Abnehmer dafür.
Auch sonst konnte ich keinen Döbel ausmachen.

Hmm, aber ein paar Stellen sahen zu gut (=kaum zugewachsen, relativ tief) aus und ich hab die Lädscher-Sachen ausgepackt. Mist! Falsche Rute eingepackt - habe die etwas kräftigere Feeder-Rute zu Hause gelassen und versehentlich die viel weichere Bombrute eingeladen.

Es gab dann auf der zunächst benutzten Darent Valley 8ft-Rute recht schnell drei schöne, aber horizontal herausgeforderte (=kleine) Plötz, die sich locker den 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power reingezogen hatten. Dann kam eine Phase, wo ich entweder nach Abrissen die Montage neu knüpfte oder wegen vorbeifahrenden Kanuten nicht angeln konnte. Ein Hänger nach dem nächsten, da liegt ne Unmenge totes Holz im Wasser.

Bin dann ein paar Meter weiter, habe an der superparabolischen Bombrute nen 4er Kamasan B983 montiert und ne schöne große Flocke aus dem Sandwichtoast und plötzlich war die Rute richtig krumm.
Pff, ein Döbel? Also wenn das ein Döbel sein sollte, dann mit Sicherheit ein neuer PB. Aber nein, was da zwischen dem Kraut arbeitete muß wohl eher ein Karpfen oder ne sehr gute Tinca sein.
Ja, Karpfen, und zwar einer mit Stamina. Aber kein wirklich großer Fisch.

Dennoch war der (Weißfischmatch-) Kescher zu klein und es dauerte ne ganze Weile, bis der schöne Spiegler sein Element zwangsweise verließ.
Der erste Karpfen dieses Jahr und zwar an einer Stelle, wo ich ganz sicher keinen erwartet hätte. 57cm und gut in Form.





Unterwasser-Dschungel, habe Glück gehabt, daß ich den Karpfen dort herausbekommen habe.
Die Bombrute hat wirklich wunderbar gearbeitet, für Karpfen dieser Größe wurde sie ja auch gebaut.

Bis auf weitere hängerbedingte Abrisse tat sich dort nichts mehr und ich habe etwas angenervt (wegen meiner Hinterlassenschaften im und am Wasser) zusammengepackt und bin weitergefahren.
Nur ein paar Kilometer vom Dschungel bot sich ein ganz anderes Bild: durch Wiesen und Rohr schlängelt sich das Flüsschen, die gestern vorgestellte Biegung war mein Ziel. Direkt vor der weiten Kurve hab ich kurz mein Glück versucht - erstmalig kam die leichte Silstar-Picker (die billig im UK ersteigerte mit „falscher Tip”) im Döbel-Revier zum Einsatz. In der Nähe von bekannten Totholz-Snags und dergleichen würde ich sie aber nicht benutzen.

Es gab dann auch fix den ersten Zielfisch des Tages - geschätzt etwa 30cm und mit Metazerkarien am Haupt:




Die meisten Fische in dieser ^ Ecke sind kaum oder garnicht davon befallen, das sieht hier in Rostock leider ganz anders aus.

Nach dem Döbel hatte ich einen Kanuten an der Picker - so ein Trottel. Vermutlich hatten die schon einen genommen, so wie die gefahren sind.
Ging zum Glück glimpflich für beide Seiten aus. Ansonsten waren fast alle Paddler sehr freundliche Zeitgenossen.





Bin dann die paar Meter weiter zur eigentlichen „Kurve”. Eigenartige Strömungsverhältnisse dort - ich konnte die Fließrichtungen und Wirbel und Strömungen nicht sicher einordnen. Hier gab es dann noch einen zweiten Chub, der Mittdreißiger hätte fast die Bombrute ins Wasser gerissen.

Dann wurde es immer windiger und böiger und ich habe noch vor der Dämmerung zusammengepackt.

Einen Eisvogel konnte ich heute nicht beobachten, aber dafür tragen seit Tagen Blauflügel-Prachtlibellen (?) die Farbe Blau in die Landschaft.
Auf der Rückfahrt sah ich in der Gegend einen sehr langsam fliegenden Raubvogel mit heller, fast weißer Unterseite - vermutlich eine Eule?
Bin mir unsicher, saß ja im fahrenden Wagen.


----------



## rustaweli

Schau mal @Slappy , hatte das Thema für mich auch erst neulich.








						Angelrucksack Test & Vergleich 2022
					

lll➤ Du suchst einen Angelrucksack? ✓ Wir haben viele Angelrucksäcke ausführlich getestet ⇒ Die Testergebnisse findest du hier im Artikel. ✓



					angelmagazin.de


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schau mal @Slappy , hatte das Thema für mich auch erst neulich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelrucksack Test & Vergleich 2022
> 
> 
> lll➤ Du suchst einen Angelrucksack? ✓ Wir haben viele Angelrucksäcke ausführlich getestet ⇒ Die Testergebnisse findest du hier im Artikel. ✓
> 
> 
> 
> angelmagazin.de


Den Artikel hab ich die letzte Zeit sehr oft gelesen. Alle die von der Größe her passen sind ohne Kühlfach. Und für das aktive angeln möchte ich keine extra Kühltasche mitnehmen. Aber halt auch keinen riesen Kasten rum schleppen. Beim gemütlichen Sitzen am Weiher, eventuell auch am Fluß ist es anders. Da nehme ich gerne ne extra Kühltasche mit..... Es ist einfach schwierig mit mir.


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Was hätte dich dazu bewegt dich gegen das Gardnersystem zu entscheiden?
> 
> Starke Differenzen bei Größenangaben sind nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig. Aber ich suche ja einen kleinen. Ansonsten könnte ich einfach son Riesenkoffer nehmen. Aber das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Hast du dir nicht erst vor kurzem eine Tasche geholt in die ein Eimer kommen kann?



Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, warum ich das Gardner-System dann nicht genommen habe. Die Sachen von Gardner sind sonst durchdacht und von guter Qualität, ohne pervers teuer zu sein, so eine schnelle Einschätzung.

Habe zwei andere größere Tackle-Organizer (oder wie man die Dinger nennt) aus robustem Textilmaterial:

Wychwood System Select Tackle Organiser*

und den ähnlichen
Trakker NXG Compact Tackle Bag**

Beide Teile sollten für die Ansitze auf Schleie und Karpfen zum Einsatz kommen, aber die Döbel halten mich von den Teichen fern.
Und ja, so eine Bucket-Bag habe ich und mag das Teil. Es taugt - wie wohl alle anderen Angeltaschen auch - nur nicht für jede Situation.


*) 



**)


----------



## Slappy

Vielen Dank für die Videos. 
Beide Artikel sind mir bei der Suche auch gezeigt worden. Bei dem Gardner finde ich cool das du die 3 Teile voneinander trennen kannst. Dadurch hat man mehr Möglichkeiten. Zumindest theoretisch. Doof ist, keiner meiner Läden hier führt so etwas.. 
Aber alle drei Marken liefern qualitativ gute Produkte wenn ich dich richtig verstehe. Damit hast du mir auf jeden Fall schon geholfen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @geomas !
Ich war heute leider weniger erfolgreich. Was aber meine neue Methode angeht, so bin ich doch wahrhaft sehr angetan und hatte eine Menge Freude. Auch so leicht bepackt bin ich eigentlich sonst nur beim Spinnen unterwegs. Bei dieser Angelei kann ich noch sehr viel lernen, verfeinern und bis ins Detail vertiefen.
Nur waren heute die Bedingungen alles andere als optimal. Ständig Wetterwechsel, Regen, kein Regen, Windstille, starker Wind, ruhige Strömung, Kehrströmung, Kräuseln. Petrus bot mir heute liebenswürdiger Weise das volle Programm. War nicht einfach für mich. Ich machte viel Strecke, befischte verschiedene Tiefen, zupfte mal mehr mal weniger, ließ die Montage sich leicht an Büschen festsetzen... Was mir heute und auch letztens  auffiel waren die geringen Grundelattacken. Nicht selten bewegte es mich dazu sogar öfter haarscharf über Grund zu fischen. Diese Kleine war mein einziger Erfolg heute.




Wirklich eine Menge konnte ich heute für mich über meinen liebsten Abschnitt mitnehmen. Tiefen, Löcher, wo sind viele Wasserpflanzen, das volle Programm. Ich war so verspielt das ich sogar ab und an die Pose in Büsche treiben ließ, gespannt verweilte und mich den neuen Erkenntnissen zeitvergessend hingab.




Es hatte ab und an auch einen leichten Hauch von Lausbubenangelei, wunderbar.
Als das Wetter dann doch immer mehr umschlug, fand, bzw. suchte ich meinen Abschluß unter diesem "Unterstand".




Da baute ich dann jedoch um. Leichtes Grundblei, Wurmhaken und gut. Stuhl und Sticks hatte ich zwar nicht dabei, aber es ging auch so. 
Die Purist wurde zwischen Steinen aufrecht gestellt, das Futteral diente zur Schonablage, ein Pulli als Sitzkissen. Da gab es dann auch noch einen heftigen Biss, welchen ich jedoch nicht verwerten konnte. Von der Art her tippe ich auf Döbel.
Alles in allem bin ich von dieser Methode begeistert, hatte wahnsinnig Freude daran und werde mich weiter genüsslich reinarbeiten und spezialisieren.
Wünsch Euch allen was!


----------



## Mescalero

Meine Güte, aus der Nähe betrachtet sind Grundeln ja richtig hübsch und exotisch gefärbt auch noch. Leider haben wir in den hiesigen Bächen (noch) keine. Danke für den schönen Bericht @rustaweli und Petri Heil!

Auch dem @geomas  sein Bericht* war kurzweilig und interessant zu lesen, Petri zum dicken Karpfen und zu Döbel und Plötz.

Gestern war ich dreimal angeln. Frühmorgens am Dorfbach - siehe Schneiderthread. 
Mittags am Vereinsbach mit Microhaken und stecknadelkopfgroßen Forellenteigkügelchen als Köder. Ich habe festgestellt, dass - anders als bei Breadpunch o.a. Ködern - die Höhe der Montage sehr genau passen muss, sonst gibt es keine Bisse. Ein 8er Schrot fünf Zentimeter über dem Haken mit dem auftreibenden Teig hat es dann gebracht und es gab zahlreiche Ukelei, Rotfedern und Plötz.
Am Abend war ich erneut kurz am Dorfbach, habe es aber nicht allzu lange ausgehalten, weil es unterdessen heftig windete und regnete. Wurmstückchen brachten einige Bisse, ich konnte aber nix verwandeln und war wegen des Wetters auch nicht relaxed und bei der Sache.

* ich weiß schon, wie man das eigentlich formuliert aber der Apostroph funzt mit dem @-Link nicht


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Den Artikel hab ich die letzte Zeit sehr oft gelesen. Alle die von der Größe her passen sind ohne Kühlfach. Und für das aktive angeln möchte ich keine extra Kühltasche mitnehmen. Aber halt auch keinen riesen Kasten rum schleppen. Beim gemütlichen Sitzen am Weiher, eventuell auch am Fluß ist es anders. Da nehme ich gerne ne extra Kühltasche mit..... Es ist einfach schwierig mit mir.


Das Thema kaue ich für mich auch gerade durch! 
Den ultimativen Rucksack gibt es wohl nicht? Normalerweise kaufe ich bei Taschen etc sehr gerne Fox ! Da bin ich von der Qualität restlos überzeugt! Leider gibt es dort im Programm aber keinen der mir zu 100 % zusagt ......ich hätte gerne einen wo ich an der Seite zumindest Teleskopruten befestigen kann und einen kleinen Kescher + einem kleinen Kühlfach wäre auch nicht schlecht! Ein separates Fach für die Angelpapiere und ein großes für die Tackelbox sind mir auch wichtig! 
Desweiteren soll noch die Möglichkeit vorhanden sein,  ne Thermoskanne oder eine Flasche Wasser rein zu bekommen. ....
Gibt von Iron Claw ein anderes Modell als dort im Test aufgeführt ist, das dem wenigstens einigermaßen nahe kommt! 
Wobei ich das Modell von Fox auch immer noch im Auge habe ,dann muss ich aber immer eine separate Rutentasche mitschleppen !
Mal gucken was ich mache ? Mein jetziger billig Rucksack übersteht dieses Saison auf jeden Fall nicht mehr! 

@geomas 
Schöner Bericht von Dir 
Was ich lustig fand ist das Wort Katschi ,das habe ich nicht mehr gehört seit ich aus Brandenburg weg gezogen bin 
Ganz typisches Ostwort  so wie " Urs " 

Schöne Fänge auch von den anderen und schöne Berichte! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen erfolgreichen Fängern des gestrigen Tages!
Tolle Fotos und @geomas - toller Flusskarpfen!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Waller Michel und @Slappy

Warum braucht ihr ein Kühlfach am Rucksack???
Ohne sowas ist die Auswahl viel größer.

Für Stullen gibt es Thermo-Brotboxen/Lunchboxen und für Getränke Thermosflaschen.

Und wenn es länger rausgeht nehme ich gleich eine richtige(große) Kühlbox mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ganz typisches Ostwort  *so wie " Urs "*




Nein.
Wir sagen hier auch "Uhren" !


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Waller Michel und @Slappy
> 
> Warumbraucht ihr ein Kühlfach am Rucksack???
> Ohne sowas ist die Auswahl viel größer.
> 
> Für Stullen gibt es Thermo-Brotboxen/Lunchboxen und für Getränke Thermosflaschen.


Wollte gerade ein Nachtrag schreiben mit der selben Idee 
Einfach eine kleine Tasche mit rein wo ein Kühlakku mit rein passt und die Köderbox !
Hast Recht Andi !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Wir sagen hier auch "Uhren" !


Die Urs  werden in Hessen zB auch anders abgelesen als in Ost und Norddeutschland 
Sagen wir mal 14:15 Uhr ist im Osten Viertel Dreie in Hessen etc Viertel nach Zwei 

Sorry für OF


----------



## Waller Michel

Um nochmal ganz kurz auf Obst als Ködern zurück zu kommen! 
@Wuemmehunter hat Recht! Ananas aus Dosen hält schxxx am Haken! 
Werde mir tatsächlich eine frische besorgen und paar Stücke davon in Zucker einlegen. .
Kirschen werde ich so anködern und Rosinen auch so aber ohne einzulegen!  Sonst kann ich später nicht beurteilen ob die Rosine oder der Schnaps den Fisch gelockt hat! Hätte ich auch nicht im Haus und müsste eine Flasche extra kaufen! 
Werde mal bei unseren Märkten gucken was mir so noch in die Hände fällt an Früchten, die sich evtl als Köder eignen 
Als Gewässer denke ich werde ich die Oker wählen, da es sich vom Fischbestand her um ein natürliches Gewässer handelt ! Vereinsgewässer haben halt nicht zwangsläufig einen natürlichen Besatz und würden das Ergebnis verfälschen denke ich! 
Als Montage werde ich zuerst mal auf eine leichte Festbleimontage setzen mit einem kleinen Schrotblei auf dem Vorfach das das Obst einigermaßen ruhig am Boden liegt! 
Sollte der Erfolg ausbleiben, werde ich das ganze mit einer Posenmontage und Pilotkukel oberflächennah anbieten?  
Werde euch hier davon berichten mit Fotos! 

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Waller Michel und @Slappy
> 
> Warum braucht ihr ein Kühlfach am Rucksack???
> Ohne sowas ist die Auswahl viel größer.
> 
> Für Stullen gibt es Thermo-Brotboxen/Lunchboxen und für Getränke Thermosflaschen.
> 
> Und wenn es länger rausgeht nehme ich gleich eine richtige(große) Kühlbox mit.


Von Thermobrotboxen hab ich bis dato tatsächlich noch nichts gehört. Thermoflaschen, OK. Aber was mache ich bei 35° mit einem Fisch den ich behalten möchte? 
Große Kühlboxen kann man machen. Ich versuche aber alles klein und eher kompakt zu halten.  Wenn es groß sein dürfte hätte ich mir schon lange die Prodigy Tackle Base oder wie das Monster heißt geholt. Da passt quasi alles rein was ich habe plus Futter für die Fische, mich und den Angelkollegen. Aber das ist nicht mein Ziel. 


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das Thema kaue ich für mich auch gerade durch!
> Den ultimativen Rucksack gibt es wohl nicht? Normalerweise kaufe ich bei Taschen etc sehr gerne Fox ! Da bin ich von der Qualität restlos überzeugt! Leider gibt es dort im Programm aber keinen der mir zu 100 % zusagt ......ich hätte gerne einen wo ich an der Seite zumindest Teleskopruten befestigen kann und einen kleinen Kescher + einem kleinen Kühlfach wäre auch nicht schlecht! Ein separates Fach für die Angelpapiere und ein großes für die Tackelbox sind mir auch wichtig!
> Desweiteren soll noch die Möglichkeit vorhanden sein, ne Thermoskanne oder eine Flasche Wasser rein zu bekommen. ....
> Gibt von Iron Claw ein anderes Modell als dort im Test aufgeführt ist, das dem wenigstens einigermaßen nahe kommt!
> Wobei ich das Modell von Fox auch immer noch im Auge habe ,dann muss ich aber immer eine separate Rutentasche mitschleppen !
> Mal gucken was ich mache ? Mein jetziger billig Rucksack übersteht dieses Saison auf jeden Fall nicht mehr!



Welche Modelle sind das denn die aktuell deine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen?


----------



## Waller Michel

Slappy schrieb:


> Von Thermobrotboxen hab ich bis dato tatsächlich noch nichts gehört. Thermoflaschen, OK. Aber was mache ich bei 35° mit einem Fisch den ich behalten möchte?
> Große Kühlboxen kann man machen. Ich versuche aber alles klein und eher kompakt zu halten.  Wenn es groß sein dürfte hätte ich mir schon lange die Prodigy Tackle Base oder wie das Monster heißt geholt. Da passt quasi alles rein was ich habe plus Futter für die Fische, mich und den Angelkollegen. Aber das ist nicht mein Ziel.
> 
> 
> Welche Modelle sind das denn die aktuell deine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen?



Im Moment habe ich diese beiden Modelle in der Bucht unter Beobachtung! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Tendiere aber mittlerweile zum Fox ,obwohl der Iron Claw halt dir Rutenhalter hätte die ich so schätze! 

LG


----------



## Andal

Was die Packgefäße angeht, leide ich wohl an angeltaschnerischem Morbus Imelda Marcos. Sobald ein Trumm besorgt ist, jagen die Gelüste schon hinter der nächsten Packmöglichkeit her.

2 Westen, 2 Jacken, 3 Rucksäcke, 4 Umhängetaschen, 1 Koffer und 2 Sitzkiepen ... aber es wird unabsehbar mehr und keine grüne Salbe hilft. 

Was die Reduzierung des mitgenommenen Gerödels angeht, bin ich ja für meine Verhältnisse schon ziemlich fortgeschritten. Aber beim Packgefäß, was diese minmalen Sachen anbelangt, fühle ich mich immer noch wie ein Anfänger. Außer Norwegen und dem Bootsfischen. Da habe ich doch tatsächlich mein Optimum in einer Abwandlung des Ludolf'schen Haufenprinzipes gefunden. Alles in einen Eimer! Komischerweise geht es da. Spinnen, Pilken und Naturköderfischen aus einem Kübel.

Aber ich bin mittlerweile auch der Ansicht, dass jeder Angler so seine ewig offene Baustelle haben muss. Seien es nun Taschen, Ruten, Köder oder sonst was.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Was die Packgefäße angeht, leide ich wohl an angeltaschnerischem Morbus Imelda Marcos. Sobald ein Trumm besorgt ist, jagen die Gelüste schon hinter der nächsten Packmöglichkeit her.
> 
> 2 Westen, 2 Jacken, 3 Rucksäcke, 4 Umhängetaschen, 1 Koffer und 2 Sitzkiepen ... aber es wird unabsehbar mehr und keine grüne Salbe hilft.
> 
> Was die Reduzierung des mitgenommenen Gerödels angeht, bin ich ja für meine Verhältnisse schon ziemlich fortgeschritten. Aber beim Packgefäß, was diese minmalen Sachen anbelangt, fühle ich mich immer noch wie ein Anfänger. Außer Norwegen und dem Bootsfischen. Da habe ich doch tatsächlich mein Optimum in einer Abwandlung des Ludolf'schen Haufenprinzipes gefunden. Alles in einen Eimer! Komischerweise geht es da. Spinnen, Pilken und Naturköderfischen aus einem Kübel.
> 
> Aber ich bin mittlerweile auch der Ansicht, dass jeder Angler so seine ewig offene Baustelle haben muss. Seien es nun Taschen, Ruten, Köder oder sonst was.



Rucksäcke, Messer und ähnliche Spielereien, ziehen mich leider auch magisch an ,muss ich beschämt zugeben 
Und wenn dann noch der Kopf eines Fuchses drauf abgebildet ist. ......um so schlimmer !

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Von Thermobrotboxen hab ich bis dato tatsächlich noch nichts gehört. Thermoflaschen, OK. Aber was mache ich bei 35° mit einem Fisch den ich behalten möchte?
> Große Kühlboxen kann man machen. Ich versuche aber alles klein und eher kompakt zu halten. Wenn es groß sein dürfte hätte ich mir schon lange die Prodigy Tackle Base oder wie das Monster heißt geholt. Da passt quasi alles rein was ich habe plus Futter für die Fische, mich und den Angelkollegen. Aber das ist nicht mein Ziel.




Große Kühlbox für lange Ansitze über nacht oder mehrere Tage.
Für einen Nachmittag reicht ja ne Thermo-Lunchbox mit paar Stullen drin.

Kannst du die Fische nicht im Setzkescher hältern bis zum Feierabend?
Da bleiben se frisch.

Anonsten kann man auch eine Kühltasche (aus der Kaufhalle) und ein Kühlakku platzsparend im Rucksack mitnehmen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Gesetzgebung mit Setzkeschern ist in den Ländern leider sehr unterschiedlich! 
Nur als Beispiel hier Niedersachsen :
Der Setzkescher darf nur benutzt werden, wenn Fische umgesetzt werden sollen, von einem Gewässer ins andere! 
Das ist im Zweifelsfall nachzuweisen über den Verein! 

Mich persönlich juckt das nicht, weil mir mindestens 99% aller Fische dummerweise ins Wasser fallen! 
Zur Mitnahme der Fische wäre mir persönlich ein Rucksack auch nicht das richtige Gefäß 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Zur Mitnahme der Fische wäre mir persönlich ein Rucksack auch nicht das richtige Gefäß



Der fängt bestimmt dann irgendwann an zu stinken, selbst wenn der Fisch noch in einer extra Tüte gelagert wird.
Irgendwann gehen immer mal ein paar Tropfen vorbei..........


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der fängt bestimmt dann irgendwann an zu stinken, selbst wenn der Fisch noch in einer extra Tüte gelagert wird.
> Irgendwann gehen immer mal ein paar Tropfen vorbei..........


Ganz genau das wäre auch mein Bedenken! 
Auch platzmäßig hätte ich garantiert die 6 Fische die ich letztens mitgenommen hatte und hier nicht genannt werden dürfen 
Nicht in einen Rucksack rein bekommen 

LG


----------



## Andal

Ich denke, für mich ganz alleine, dass man halt entscheiden muss, was man möchte. Entweder einen wirklich frischen Fang nach Hause bringen, oder den vollen Umfang eines Tages ausnützen. Den Fisch stundenlang in einem Behälter morcheln lassen halte ich für suboptimal.


----------



## Hecht100+

Im Sommer hast du doch schon nach 30 Minuten einen Fisch zum dünsten gebracht ohne Kühlung. Da ist der Setzkescher für längere Bevorratung das Beste, oder eine große Box mit genügend Eis gefüllt.
Und eure Rucksackgespräch ist echt interessant. Wenn ich länger Angeln gehe, habe ich meine Deckelboxen in einer bzw. zwei gro0en Kunststoffkisten untergebracht, da sind dann auch die Rutenhalter und das ganze andere Zeugs drinnen, so das ich nur meine Boxen mit einer umgebauten Sackkarre ans Wasser ziehen muß. Gleichzeitig habe ich dann auch damit einen Tisch am Wasser. Ruten sind in einem No-Name-Futteral, mit drei Hauptfächern, da bekommen ich bei gekonnter Packweise 8 Ruten rein, darunter meine beiden Stellfischruten inclusive der Rollen. Stuhl noch oben auf die Kiste, Futteral auf den Rücken und es geht los. Und bei kleinerem Angelausflug werden aus dem Futteral zwei Fächer von den Ruten befreit, mit den passenden Deckelkisten befüllt und dann kommt noch der Kescher in das Seitenfach und das ganze auf den Rücken wie ein großer Rucksack. Und dann ist immer noch viel Platz im Futteral vorhanden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Im Sommer hast du doch schon nach 30 Minuten einen Fisch zum dünsten gebracht ohne Kühlung. Da ist der Setzkescher für längere Bevorratung das Beste, oder eine große Box mit genügend Eis gefüllt.
> Und eure Rucksackgespräch ist echt interessant. Wenn ich länger Angeln gehe, habe ich meine Deckelboxen in einer bzw. zwei gro0en Kunststoffkisten untergebracht, da sind dann auch die Rutenhalter und das ganze andere Zeugs drinnen, so das ich nur meine Boxen mit einer umgebauten Sackkarre ans Wasser ziehen muß. Gleichzeitig habe ich dann auch damit einen Tisch am Wasser. Ruten sind in einem No-Name-Futteral, mit drei Hauptfächern, da bekommen ich bei gekonnter Packweise 8 Ruten rein, darunter meine beiden Stellfischruten inclusive der Rollen. Stuhl noch oben auf die Kiste, Futteral auf den Rücken und es geht los. Und bei kleinerem Angelausflug werden aus dem Futteral zwei Fächer von den Ruten befreit, mit den passenden Deckelkisten befüllt und dann kommt noch der Kescher in das Seitenfach und das ganze auf den Rücken wie ein großer Rucksack. Und dann ist immer noch viel Platz im Futteral vorhanden.



Ich habe je nachdem auch mal ganz großes Gepäck und mal kleines im Rucksack! 
Von der Nachfolgenden Box die es in 3 Größen gibt!  Habe ich mehrere .....entweder nach Zielfisch bestückt oder auch eine wo von Fopu über Friedfisch bis Zander so das wichtigste drin ist! 
Die passt ( Versus Modell 3070 )
Auch in einen größeren Rucksack! 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Damit hat man, wenn man mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs ist auch das nötigste am Start ! Und wenn es auf einen speziellen Zielfisch geht ,auch wenn es sein muss, alles spezielle !
Selbst wenn ich mit großem Gepäck unterwegs bin, brauche ich selten mehr als 2 oder 3 dieser Boxen, die ich übrigens von der Qualität nur wärmstens empfehlen kann! 

LG Michael

Nachtrag : eine kleine dennoch geräumige Box für den Rucksack ist auch diese hier. ...
Bekommt man sehr preiswert und passt auch in einen kleinen Rucksack!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Aber was mache ich bei 35° mit einem Fisch den ich behalten möchte?




Ein Fischlagel wäre eine stilsichere Möglichkeit für die Unterbringung:

*Klick:


			Lagel - Rund um Fisch
		

*


----------



## geomas

Gib mich die Kirsche:






und







Ich verstehe nicht ein Wort, aber die Videos sind angenehm anzusehen.

třešní oder třešně sind mögliche Suchbegriffe (Süßkirsche)

Döbel (Plural) = Tloušti



Nachtrag: Danke für den Hinweis vom Michel - keine Ahnung, um was für Kirschen es sich hier handelt.
Aber um frische, das ist wohl wichtig.


----------



## Waller Michel

Bin da zwar kein Experte für  !!!!
Aber ist das nicht ein Sauerkirschbaum im Film ?
Hab die so in Erinnerung! 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ganz genau das wäre auch mein Bedenken!
> Auch platzmäßig hätte ich garantiert die 6 Fische die ich letztens mitgenommen hatte und hier nicht genannt werden dürfen
> Nicht in einen Rucksack rein bekommen
> 
> LG


Ich dachte du wärst 100% c&r?


----------



## geomas

^ besser keine Diskussion starten, aber mir ists auch aufgefallen.


----------



## geomas

#die kirsche im dorf lassen

..oder besser im Laden. Die sind mir noch zu teuer. Aber speziell das Posenangelvideo mit Kirsche hat mir gefallen.

Überlege gerade, ob und falls ja wohin ich heute starte.
Es gibt neue alte Rollen (Hxxxbrems-Shimanos aus den 1990ern) zu entschneidern.
Hab auch Bock, mal die 12ft-Feederrruten zum Einsatz zu bringen. An einigen Stellen der Flüsschen ist man mit kurzen Ruten absolut aufgeschmissen, an anderen Stellen ist ne 8ft-Rute schon grenzwertig lang.


----------



## Hecht100+

Was ist die Welt ungerecht, 7 Kirschbäume im Garten und keine Döbel in der Nähe. Aber ich werde mal welche mitnehmen und es probieren, vielleicht beißt ja auch was anderes darauf.


----------



## Minimax

@Slappy Taschen und Rucksäcke sind heikel, die müssen "passen"- da würde ich immer versuchen, sie mir vorher in Natura anzugucken bevor ich sie nur aufgrund der Masse und Bild im Netz bestelle- und selbst dann ists, jedenfalls für mich ein Risiko. Beispielsweise der Korum Ruckbag von der Stippermesse staubt unangetastet vor sich hin.

Als ein Günstiges, Praktisches und von der Größe her gut dimensioniertes Rucksackmodell kann ich das Assault Pack empfehlen, und das trotz der martialischen Herkunft und Namen in dunkelgrün auch hübsch waidmännisch daherkommt. Es hat nicht übertrieben viele Taschen und Fächer, diese sind klug aufgeteilt, und mit diesen Kreppbändseln überall kann man z.B. Banksticks gut befestigen. Einen Kescherkopf befestige ich mit Karabiner, der kurzgeteilte Telestock passt ins Hauptfach und ein Klapphocker passt in das flache Rückenfach. Sofern man mit Nübsiboxen etwas haushaltet, ist auch genug Platz für ne gute Köderpalette, Speis und Trank und auch etwas Beute, wenn man will.
Integrierte Kühlfächer sehe ich ähnlich wie der Prof kritisch, bzw. halte sie für unfelxibel und siff-anfällig.

EDIT wartet mal ich mache mal ein Foto..



geomas schrieb:


> Hab auch Bock, mal die 12ft-Feederrruten zum Einsatz zu bringen. An einigen Stellen der Flüsschen ist man mit kurzen Ruten absolut aufgeschmissen, an anderen Stellen ist ne 8ft-Rute schon grenzwertig lang.



hah, das ist so ne se Sache, meine Brückenstelle lässt sich aufgrund einer tückischen breiten Kehrströmung mit der 8ft Darent überhaupt nicht beangeln, da fehlen die entscheidenden 3 Fuss, die meine Aernos oder die Kingfisher Mitbringen.


----------



## geomas

Der Korum Ruckbag (ich hab das erste Modell) ist für mich was für den längeren Ansitz, dem ein Fußmarsch vorausgeht.
Also für die ausstehenden Angeltrips zu den Seen und Teichen im Umland. Dafür ist er (meiner Meinung nach) fast perfekt.

Einfache und recht praktische Taschen sind Modelle wie Korums „Bait & Bits Bag” (es gab/gibt verschiedene Modelle) oder der noch bessere Greys On the Move Bag (den hab ich seit Jahren).
In diese einfachen Taschen paßt ins geräumige, ungepolsterte Hauptfach Futter, Köder, ne Thermoskanne oder ne große Wasserflasche rein, vorne ist ne kleinere Tasche aufgenäht, wo Papiere und ne mehr oder weniger große Kleinteilebox verstaut werden können.
Man kann ins das große Hauptfach auch ne Kühltasche (diese einfachen Dinger, Werbegeschenke vom Supermarkt...) packen.
Die „on the Move Bag” hat seitlich noch kleine Netztaschen, da hab ich meist ein paar Mülltüten drin oder Klettbänder.


----------



## Minimax

So hier das ganze im Bild,
Abb.1 unterwegs,





...und Abb.2 mit ohne Inhalt:




Dabei ist zu beachten, das in diesem Fall noch reichlich Platz vorhanden wäre, für Essen, oder Beutelchen Futter, oder eben etwas Flossenobst.
Die grüne Tacklebox habe ich seit Monaten nicht mehr geöffnet, eigentlich habe ich alles an Nübsies und Kleinkram n der Weste .Für bequeme Tage lässt sich mein Korum Supalite auch hinter die Riemen stecken und kann mitgetragen werden.
Hinzu kommt eben entweder die Rute der Wahl oder ein Futteral der sehr guten Firma Behr. So bin ich für praktisch alle meine Angelsituationen gerüstet. Fürs ausgedehnte Waltherangeln mit dem Angelkumpel in der schlechten Jahreszeit oder längere Nachtansitze käme noch eine weitere Umhängetasche hinzu


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich nutze nach wie vor den Korum 5 Ruten Quiver (mir würden 3 reichen aber falls so eine Situation wie kommende Woche ansteht und ich tatsächlich mehrere Tage am Wasser bin weiss ich es wohl zu schätzen) und meinen ortlieb Fahrradrucksack. Ist zwar eher ein Schüttbehälter für Nubbsieboxen und Co aber da ich eh zum Chaos neige komme ich so gut zurecht statt nach jedem Ansitz die Tasche aufräumen zu müssen


----------



## phirania

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jason!  Bleib hier!
> Die Gemüter kommen wieder runter und poste dein RPD bitte unbedingt an unserem Raubfisch Stammtisch!
> Deine Beiträge hier sind schön und wichtig!
> 
> Kommt bitte alle auch @Kochtopf ! Mit rüber zum Raubfisch Stammtisch!
> Lasst uns gemeinsam was schaffen dort ?
> 
> LG Michael


Werd ich mich da auch mal mehr bewegen.
Bin ja auch wohl mehr der Raubfisch Angler.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Rucksack-Tipp und die informativen Bilder dazu, Minimax.
Mit kurzen Keschern komme ich momentan gar nicht klar, nutze sogar einen labberigen 4m-Stiel und nicht den viel stabileren 3m-Stab.

PS: aber fürs Angeln auf dem Steg ist ein kurzer Stiel natürlich Gold wert.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Rucksack-Tipp und die informativen Bilder dazu, Minimax.
> Mit kurzen Keschern komme ich momentan gar nicht klar, nutze sogar einen labberigen 4m-Stiel und nicht den viel stabileren 3m-Stab.
> 
> PS: aber fürs Angeln auf dem Steg ist ein kurzer Stiel natürlich Gold wert.



Har-Har, man erkennt es nicht auf dem Bild, der Stab ist beachtliche 2,40 lang, bei kurzen 46cm Transportlänge. Damit komme ich gut zurecht, aber kürzer dürfte es auch nicht 

einen 4m Telestab habe ich mir neulich erst unüberlegt angeschafft, der ist leider so labberig, das selbst das Manövrieren des leeren Kopfes im Wasser eine Herausforderung ist, ärgerlicher Geldrauswurf.


----------



## geomas

^ dann hast Du vermutlich auch das gute Modell von Lineaeffe erwischt, das ich derzeit nutze.
Bei 4m heißt es vermutlich sauschwer und robust oder sauteuer und etwas empfindlich (die besseren Steck-Kescherstiel-Modelle von Matrix, Preston...). 
Oder willkommen in der Welt der Spaghettti.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mein 3m Greys Keschstab gefällt mir immer besser.
Echt stabil und dabei leicht das Ding!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ dann hast Du vermutlich auch das gute Modell von Lineaeffe erwischt, das ich derzeit nutze.
> Bei 4m heißt es vermutlich sauschwer und robust oder sauteuer und etwas empfindlich (die besseren Steck-Kescherstiel-Modelle von Matrix, Preston...).
> Oder willkommen in der Welt der Spaghettti.



Nein, der sauteure von Preston wars!

Aber: Da war ein Klappkescherkopf mit Schraubgewinde dabei, den ich gerade probehalber mit dem oben gezeigten Stab 2,40 kombiniert habe. Das Funktioniert und ist
wunderbar kompakt, wird bei nächster Gelegenheit getestet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rucksackdiskussion: Nicht nur Drennan-Ruten machen glücklich, auch Drennan-Rucksäcke. Ich bin gerade so minimalistisch feedernd an der Weser unterwegs, dass der Specialist-Rucksack als Bankstick für die Acolyte herhalten muss. Geht aber gut! Gerade hat es übrigens die Rute von Rucksack gezogen. Der Widerstand war ein kurzen Augenblick stark, dann ließ er nach. Nach dem Einholen hing ne  winzige Grundel, die wollte vermutlich jemand haben.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ... du hattest so Recht. Der PH-Wert ist schlagartig gesunken ... und schon passt es wieder.


----------



## Waller Michel

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wärst 100% c&r?


Schön das wir wieder miteinander reden! 
Ja ansich schon 100% gerade wenn es öffentliche Gewässer oder auch Vereinsgewässer betrifft! 
Da ich aber jemand bin der auch gerne mal an Fopus geht;  nehme ich dort auch mal paar RPD mit ,so wie letztens !

Früher wie ich noch in Brandenburg gewohnt hatte und richtig gute Möglichkeiten zum Räuchern hatte ,waren auch einmal im Jahr 2 Aale fällig! 


LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Hui. 

Das sind hier natürlich fluten an weiteren Infos und echt guten Vorschlägen. 



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich diese beiden Modelle in der Bucht unter Beobachtung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347792
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347793
> 
> 
> Tendiere aber mittlerweile zum Fox ,obwohl der Iron Claw halt dir Rutenhalter hätte die ich so schätze!
> 
> LG


Das sind schon relativ große Rucksäcke. Bei den beiden wäre der Iron Claw mein Favorit. Der gefällt mir einfach besser. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Große Kühlbox für lange Ansitze über nacht oder mehrere Tage.
> Für einen Nachmittag reicht ja ne Thermo-Lunchbox mit paar Stullen drin.
> 
> Kannst du die Fische nicht im Setzkescher hältern bis zum Feierabend?
> Da bleiben se frisch.
> 
> Anonsten kann man auch eine Kühltasche (aus der Kaufhalle) und ein Kühlakku platzsparend im Rucksack mitnehmen.


Meine Ansitze gehen bisher nicht über die 5h hinaus. Nachts war ich bis dato noch nie. Bin ja erst seit Januar im Verein und wir dürfen nur nach Anmeldung an 2 Weihern die Nacht verbringen. Den einen kenne ich noch überhaupt nicht und der andere ist der von dieser Woche wo ich den RBD gefangen hatte. Thermo Lunchbox wird jetzt auf jeden Fall geholt!
Zum Setzkescher muss ich schauen ob und in welchem Ramen das erlaubt ist. Wäre zumindest für den Weiher nicht schlecht. Am Fluß, wenn ich mehrere swims angehen möchte bringt der mir allerdings auch nur bedingt etwas. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Fischlagel wäre eine stilsichere Möglichkeit für die Unterbringung:
> 
> *Klick:
> 
> 
> Lagel - Rund um Fisch
> 
> 
> *


Das ist etwas, davon habe ich noch niemals nie gehört..... 



Natürlich ist es so das ein Fisch in der Lage ist jedes Kühlfach zu versiffen. Meistens fange ich ja eh nichts brauchbares für die Küche. Aber ich habe immer 1-2 Bier mit, ne Flasche Wasser und ganz oft so ne neumodische Flüssignahrung. Im Moment geht es ja so. Aber nicht mehr lange und ich hätte Bierpipi aus der Flasche und ne flockig Mahlzeit im Rucksack. 
Ich merke gerade auch, meine Vorstellung mit 3-4 Taschen alles abdecken zu können ist offensichtlich nicht möglich. 
-Kurzansitz
-Ansitz
-Übernacht- / Mehrtagesansitz
-Fluß 
-Weiher 
-Barsch
-Hecht
-Kombination 1/2/3/4/5/6
Eijeijei. So viel zum Thema Minimalismus 
Ich fange glaube einfach mal mit einem Tackleorganizer an. Das scheint mir mit am Sinnigsten. Danach kann ich weiter schauen welche Taschen/Rucksäcke wofür geeignet wären. Eventuell habe ich bis zur nächsten Saison ja schon einen gewissen Grundstock zusammen um fertige Pakete parat zu haben. 

Ps. Wenn jetzt jemanden durch dieses Thema auffällt das er ja noch was im Keller hat das er eh mal loswerden wollte.......


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> So hier das ganze im Bild,
> Abb.1 unterwegs,
> Anhang anzeigen 347813
> 
> 
> ...und Abb.2 mit ohne Inhalt:
> Anhang anzeigen 347814
> 
> Dabei ist zu beachten, das in diesem Fall noch reichlich Platz vorhanden wäre, für Essen, oder Beutelchen Futter, oder eben etwas Flossenobst.
> Die grüne Tacklebox habe ich seit Monaten nicht mehr geöffnet, eigentlich habe ich alles an Nübsies und Kleinkram n der Weste .Für bequeme Tage lässt sich mein Korum Supalite auch hinter die Riemen stecken und kann mitgetragen werden.
> Hinzu kommt eben entweder die Rute der Wahl oder ein Futteral der sehr guten Firma Behr. So bin ich für praktisch alle meine Angelsituationen gerüstet. Fürs ausgedehnte Waltherangeln mit dem Angelkumpel in der schlechten Jahreszeit oder längere Nachtansitze käme noch eine weitere Umhängetasche hinzu


Sieht toll aus! Und auch schön fruedfischlastig !
Nur der Stuhl treibt mir arg Angstperlen auf die Stirn 

LG


----------



## Andal

*# Rucksäcke...*

Decathlon und Armyläden, etc. führen oft die gleichen Modelle, wie Angelläden, nur zu friedlicheren Preisen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mit dem  habe ich gestern Abend auch geloebäugelt ! Sieht super aus und die vielen Taschen sind wirklich toll!
> Aber wie du schon sagst, gibt es wohl keinen perfekten?  Mir fehlen an den Seiten die Halterung für die Ruten .......


Wieso nehmt ihr dann nicht den richtigen von z.B. Miltec (meiner ähnlich wie von Minimax) , der hat wenigstens überall superstabile Schlaufen (Karabiner rein und gut, Klettbänder dazu) und eine sehr gute Unterteilung mit 2 kleineren Fronttaschen, davon eine eine richtige Werkzeugtausche für "Stifte", Hakenlöser, Messer, Klemmen Feuerzeug usw., sowie für Angelkarte u. Papiere, muss da öfter drauf eintragen.
Und 2 vollflächig getrennte Abteile in ganzer Höhe, da bekomme ich sogar 5tlg 8ft-Ruten fast komplett versenkt für die echten großen Wanderungen.

Mit noch weniger komme ich garantiert nicht aus, da geht beim Friedfischen gerade eben alles rein an Zubehör und an Verköstigung Angler und Fotoapparat. 
Jetzt beim großen Spinnwandern und Köderprobieren hat der Rucksack gerade fürs Ködermaterial und Fotoapparat gereicht.
Für Futter+Wasser und Baumsäge, Fernglas, Fischputzzeugs usw. musste wieder die uralte schwedische Extratasche als "Schleppsack" noch ran.

Bin noch 40 Seiten  weiter vorn gewesen, wiederholt sich aber, oder dieses wahre Groß- oder Größtthema ist noch nicht zuende ....


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso nehmt ihr dann nicht den richtigen von z.B. Miltec (meiner ähnlich wie von Minimax) , der hat wenigstens überall superstabile Schlaufen (Karabiner rein und gut) und eine sehr gute Unterteilung mit 2 kleineren Fronttaschen, davon eine eine richtige Werkzeugtausche für "Stifte", Hakenlöser, Messer, Klemmen Feuerzeug usw., sowie für Angelkarte u. Papiere, muss da öfter drauf eintragen.
> Und 2 vollflächig getrennte Abteile in ganzer Höhe, da bekomme ich sogar 5tlg 8ft-Ruten fast komplett versenkt für die echten großen Wanderungen.
> 
> Bin noch 40 Seiten weiter vorn ....


...und ganz wichtig: extrem viel Molle - dann ist man trotzdem, oder deswegen, enorm hipp!    

Der liebste Rucksack ist mir der ordinäre Rucksack der Bundewehr (Nachfolger der Kampftasche, groß). Ein simpler Sack auf den Buckel und unzerstörbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sowas muss es sein!
Und genau. Einhängesystem Molle heißt das, ob Schlafsack draufschnallen oder erweitern, fast rundherum geht überall was dran.
Da sehen diese rein modisch gestylten Anglermodelabel-Rücksäcke schon sehr glatt und unflexibel aus.


----------



## Andal

Die Rucksäcke aus den Angelläden haben genau da Vorteile, wenn man mit dem dafür vorgesehenen Boxen- und Dosensystem gut zu recht kommt. Dann sind sie auch voll beladen, wie aus einem Guss. Nimmt man aber, was man eh hat, sind es einfach nur teure Rucksäcke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Molle kenne ich als Berliner Begriff für Pils, gerade deswegen stimme ich Andal zu


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Molle kenne ich als Berliner Begriff für Pils, gerade deswegen stimme ich Andal zu


Jo... bauchiges Krügel, 0,5 Ltr., schön kalt... ab dafür. Vorzugsweise "Berliner Pils" und kein Hultscheiss.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso nehmt ihr dann nicht den richtigen von z.B. Miltec (meiner ähnlich wie von Minimax) , der hat wenigstens überall superstabile Schlaufen (Karabiner rein und gut, Klettbänder dazu) und eine sehr gute Unterteilung mit 2 kleineren Fronttaschen, davon eine eine richtige Werkzeugtausche für "Stifte", Hakenlöser, Messer, Klemmen Feuerzeug usw., sowie für Angelkarte u. Papiere, muss da öfter drauf eintragen.
> Und 2 vollflächig getrennte Abteile in ganzer Höhe, da bekomme ich sogar 5tlg 8ft-Ruten fast komplett versenkt für die echten großen Wanderungen.
> 
> Mit noch weniger komme ich garantiert nicht aus, da geht beim Friedfischen gerade eben alles rein an Zubehör und an Verköstigung Angler und Fotoapparat.
> Jetzt beim großen Spinnwandern und Köderprobieren hat der Rucksack gerade fürs Ködermaterial und Fotoapparat gereicht.
> Für Futter+Wasser und Baumsäge, Fernglas, Fischputzzeugs usw. musste wieder die uralte schwedische Extratasche als "Schleppsack" noch ran.
> 
> Bin noch 40 Seiten  weiter vorn gewesen, wiederholt sich aber, oder dieses wahre Groß- oder Größtthema ist noch nicht zuende ....



Ich hab soo viel Klamotten von Miltec wenn ich dann auch noch einen Rucksack von denen aufsitzen habe ,hält mich jeder für einen Vertreter von denen 

Spaß bei Seite ! Die Dinger sind gut ! Aber ich möchte gerne was aus dem Angelsektor ,gerne was englisches 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Den Markenlabel-Aufnäher kann man mit einer Nagelschere gut abschneiden.
Muß ich z.B. bei meinen Cormoran-Keschern entfernen, sehen die gleich 3x so teuer aus!


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hab soo viel Klamotten von Miltec wenn ich dann auch noch einen Rucksack von denen aufsitzen habe ,hält mich jeder für einen Vertreter von denen
> 
> Spaß bei Seite ! Die Dinger sind gut ! Aber ich möchte gerne was aus dem Angelsektor ,gerne was englisches
> 
> LG


Ich hätte gerne das Rad und den Weidenkorb von Chris Yates, s.N.s.g.

Da kommst daher, wie Graf Koks von der Gasanstalt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne das Rad und den Weidenkorb von Chris Yates, s.N.s.g.
> 
> Da kommst daher, wie Graf Koks von der Gasanstalt.


Ich persönlich finde den englischen Fliegenfischer Stiel schon cool !
Allerdings würde das so gar nicht zu mir passen und wenn ich mit karieter Batschkappe und Weidenkörbchen darum laufe ,würde meine Frau garantiert Stein und Bein schwören, mich noch niemals im Leben vorher gesehen zu haben 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Den Markenlabel-Aufnäher kann man mit einer Nagelschere gut abschneiden.
> Muß ich z.B. bei meinen Cormoran-Keschern entfernen, sehen die gleich 3x so teuer aus!


Und ich bei Balzer 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

@Assault Packs (M*lltec)

Das Miltec Aussault Pack (egal welches Modell) ist billigster Krempel,und das erkennt man schon an der Verarbeitung des Schultergurtes. Dieser
ist nur einfach mit dem ohnehin dünnem Material vernäht. Eine Versteifung ("Stück Feuerwehrschlauch") gibt es nicht,und genau das ist der Schwachpunkt
aller Rucksäcke in dieser Preislage. Aber immerhin kostet so ein Teil nicht soviel wie die "Anglerrucksäcke", die allesamt nicht besser sind.


----------



## Waller Michel

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> @Assault Packs (M*lltec)
> 
> Das Miltec Aussault Pack (egal welches Modell) ist billigster Krempel,und das erkennt man schon an der Verarbeitung des Schultergurtes. Dieser
> ist nur einfach mit dem ohnehin dünnem Material vernäht. Eine Versteifung ("Stück Feuerwehrschlauch") gibt es nicht,und genau das ist der Schwachpunkt
> aller Rucksäcke in dieser Preislage. Aber immerhin kostet so ein Teil nicht soviel wie die "Anglerrucksäcke", die allesamt nicht besser sind.


Also die von Fox und Korum sind es mit Gewissheit! 
Das ist alles andere als billiger Plunder !

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne das Rad und den Weidenkorb von Chris Yates, s.N.s.g.
> Da kommst daher, wie Graf Koks von der Gasanstalt.


Ich tippe ja eher darauf, das er den Kram von seinem Urgroßvater übernommen hat und zeitlebens keinen Bock auf einkaufen und neukaufen hatte.
Das könnte für mich wahrscheinlich einfach Bequemlichkeit und Faulheit sein, als denn irgendeine ideologische Richtung oder Snobismus.


----------



## geomas

Hier gab es eben den farblich schönsten Plötz des Jahres, nen Enddreissiger Zielfisch und einen bulligen 46er. Noch hält der "Extrastrong"-Spaghetti von Lineaeffe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Das Miltec Aussault Pack (egal welches Modell) ist billigster Krempel,und das erkennt man schon an der Verarbeitung des Schultergurtes. Dieser
> ist nur einfach mit dem ohnehin dünnem Material vernäht. Eine Versteifung ("Stück Feuerwehrschlauch") gibt es nicht,und genau das ist der Schwachpunkt
> aller Rucksäcke in dieser Preislage. Aber immerhin kostet so ein Teil nicht soviel wie die "Anglerrucksäcke", die allesamt nicht besser sind.


Also ich habe nun nicht soviele superduper Vergleichsstücke vorhanden, bin auch kein Gebirgs- oder Tourenwanderer tagelang.
Geht beim Angeln oder Verreisen um etwa eine halbe Stunde am Stück. Der breite und gepolsterte Tragegut ist schon gut und brauchbar.
Ich habe damit nun jahrelang bis 15kg Ködermaterial mit geschleppt - nicht soviel wie Uli Beyer tut, aber ca. 1/3 davon, und meiner ist dermaßen viel kleiner.
Am wichtigsten: Der Rucksack hält das Quälen und Gewuchte tadellos seit Jahren aus. Und im Sitz auf der Schulter war immer viel besser als mein anderes Gerödel, drückt nichts an der Schulter vom Gurt oder Rückenauflage her.

Schlimmer finde ich einen fehlenden "Fanghaken" für das weitere Rutenfutteral auf der Schulter, das geht plus Rucksack nicht mehr mit 2 Gurten wie ein weiterer Rucksack und trägt sich auch furchtbar mit beiden Schultern und dem 1.6m langen Ding.
Das rutscht somit immer wieder jede halbe Minute vom ziemlich glatten Rucksackgurt runter, und meine Schulter steigt nun mal kräftig zum Hals hin an.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> nicht soviel wie Uli Beyer tut, aber ca. 1/3 davon, und meiner ist dermaßen viel kleiner.


Der macht es sich auch leicht. Der kippt zwei Eimer Tackle ins Boot und fertig ist die Laube!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ob der Bootsangler eine Person mehr mitnimmt oder stattdessen 80kg Tackle zulädt oder sacklich entleert, ist ziemlich egal.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Der macht es sich auch leicht. Der kippt zwei Eimer Tackle ins Boot und fertig ist die Laube!


Da könnte ich mich auch immer kaputt lachen. ....bei dem im Boot sieht es schlimmer aus als bei Hempels unter dem Sofa 
Habe ihn auch schon beim Angeln beobachtet wie er die Hose ausgezogen hatte und in Unterhosen im Wasser rumgestiefelt ist und wollte den Köder befreien. ......die Haare dabei gesteilt wie eine Trapperkappe 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Sodele, na, auch wieder alle da und vertreten? Klopfe mal in herzlichster Freundschaft einfach alle begrüßend auf den Tisch und setze mich ein Hefe bestellend dazu.
Das mit den ausbleibenden Grundelattacken ließ mir einfach keine Ruhe, war fast schlaflos. Gibt es doch nicht, kann nicht sein. Hmm...
Seid heute Morgen nervte (natürlich ohne Absicht) ich meine Liebste damit. Aus gewässerökologischer Sicht, versteht sich. Irgendwann hatte ich meine große Lebensliebe so weit, das sie mir Zeit zu Forschungszwecken gewährte. Nicht viel, aber immerhin. Wollte wirklich der Grundelsache auf den Grund gehen, im Ernst. Sollten sie
tatsächlich weniger werden? Wäre ernsthaft wieder so vermehrt Friedfischen möglich? Welch Freude durchströhmte mich. Freude? Wirklich  Freude? Horch in  Dich hinein mein alter Freund und Ego! Tatsache, eigentlich fühlte ich so etwas wie ein Vermissen, Melancholie, bißl seelische Trauer. All die tausend Worte und Umschreibungen haben soo treffend im georgischen einen so traurig/fröhlichen Begriff - Sevda! Eines der schönsten Wörter auf Erden! Genau das fühlte und fühle ich. Paradox. Man schimpft und schimpft, und dann?!
Ich wollte unbedingt an meinen alten Abschnitt, voll mit Grundeln, normales Angeln kaum möglich. Also Blick aus dem Fenster, völlig verregnet, aber der Forschung zu Liebe egal.





Also los.
In seid gestern alter Manier ging es eben mit leichtem Gepäck auf Pirsch.




Wie früher urbanes, Industrial Streetfishing, nur eben friedlich friedfischmäßig.  
Heute aber zu Versuchszwecken ohne Naturköder, nur mit Mais. Naja, als leicht integrierter, heimatvertriebener Exil Ossi denke ich natürlich auch ans Sparen und schonte die Würmer. Also immer mit Katsche, Mais und Pose die Grundeln suchend. Nix, aber  wirklich nix. 
Aus wissenschaftlichen Gründen wurde heute auf Vesper verzichtet. Also Brotzeit eingelegt, soviel Zeit MUSS sein.




Ich weiß nicht ob man es sieht, aber leichter Regen war heute mein ständiger Begleiter.




Und wirklich, mittlerweile muß man schon fast von Grundeln suchen sprechen.
Diese, sowie dieses wundervolle Rotauge gingen mir trotzdem auf Mais und Pose an den Haken.




Oh Gott, merke soeben das kein Bild vom Augenrot vorhanden ist  
Nein, oder? Neiiiinn!
Naja, später suchte ich noch kurz den Grund ab und baute um.




Um daraufhin noch diesen Racker nach aber längerer Wartezeit landen zu dürfen.




Alles in allem war es sehr unterhaltsam, nur mit vermißtem Grundelbestand. Aber der Rotaugen wegen komme ich auf jeden Fall vorbereitet wieder. Fast hätte ich die herrlichen Kämpfer aus meinen Augen verloren.
Nebenher traf ich an altem Abschnitt noch auf bekannte Gesichter und führte sehr angenehme Pläuschchen.
Sehr schön war es, nur das fehlende Plötzbild und der geringe Grundelbestand zwicken ein wenig.
Schöne Zeit Euch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos, und siehe da: Die Natur richtet auch die Grundeln ein , ob per Hecht, Zander oder sonstwer ...

Deine Brotdose und Angelmesser kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung als voll angelqualifiziert - auch zu etwas anderen Zwecken - bestätigen!


----------



## Waller Michel

@rustaweli 
Ich schließe mich mit den Wünschen @Nordlichtangler an !
Tolle Fotos hast du dort gemacht, man fühlt sich live dabei 
Und endlich mal jemand der gescheites Brot mag 
Ich persönlich habe gar nichts gegen Grundeln ,allerdings wenn es zuviel wird, kann es schon nerven! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> 
> Und endlich mal jemand der gescheites Brot mag
> 
> LG Michael



Allerdings, gutes Auge  
Bei Brot und Brötchen lasse ich absolut nichts über das Handwerk und somit Bäckerware kommen. Auch so bei Fleisch und Wurst. Lieber wenig, aber dafür Qualität.
Nur leider hat heutzutage wirklich nicht jeder die Wahl und ich hoffe es wirkt nicht leicht arrogant/dekadent. Wenn es nach mir ginge... aber das wäre jetzt politisch und ist hier sowie im Forum nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fänger des Tages!
Ich verspürte nach dem Abendessen plötzlich Lust auf etwas Zerstreuung und bin nochmal fix zum Flüsschen gebraust.
Der starke Wind ließ inzwischen schon etwas nach aber der Wasserstand ist total im Keller.
Und das Kraut ist inzwischen überall, noch weitaus mehr als beim letzten Mal.
Im Sommer kann man hier fast nirgends angeln.

Naja probiert hab ich es trotzdem.
Mit ganz flach gestellter Pose und einer Tele-Matchrute die schon seit Jahren ein Schattendasein in der Kellerecke fristet.

Erster Spot.
Da gab es den ersten Biss auf Brotflocke und der recht gute Fisch veraschiedete sich gleich mal ins Schilf und war weg.





Ich machte trotzdem noch ein paar Driften aber nur sein kleiner Schwiegerschwagerneffcousin ließ sich noch blicken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächster Spot.
Ich hoffe man sieht den Döbel steigen(nach Brot).






Gebissen aht er leider nicht.
Das Wasser ist klar und flach.
Also weiter zur nöächste Stelle.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da gab es dann diese Kleinis...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einmal wechselte ich noch die Stelle und da gab es dann den ersehnten Biss.
Anschlag und Drill......



















Am Ende freute sich dieser 51er mit mir über den spannenden Angelabend(wie man an seinem zufriedenen Blick sieht).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fast vergessen.....
Meister Reinecke wollte mir erst hallo sagen, hatte aber dann doch die Hosen voll als ich ihn einlud näher zu kommen.
Ich warf ihm noch schnell ein Foto hinterher.


----------



## geomas

Tolle Berichte, danke dafür und Petri zu Euren Fängen, @rustaweli  und @Professor Tinca  !
Grüße auch an den Minimalisten von der Weser - da kam sicher noch was dickeres als die Grundel, oder , lieber @Wuemmehunter ? 

Schöne Rucksack-Diskussion. Ich bin momentan ganz zufrieden mit dem Wychwood-Modell (etwas kleiner als der alte Korum Ruckbag).
Schlaufen zum einfachen Verzurren von leichten Sachen wie ner Wetterjacke oder Abhakmatte haben leider beide Modelle nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Guter Tag heute im Osten der Republik @Professor Tinca !
Ich vermisse die tollen Gewässer von Euch ,die tolle Natur mit den schönen Fischen und auch den Tieren die man sonst noch zu Gesicht bekommt! 
Was Du uns hier immer an tollen Fischen präsentierst ist auf jeden Fall eines positiven Kommentares wert !
In Anglerkreisen gibt es dafür ein gewisses Wort " Petri "

Aller Voraussicht nach, bin auch ich am Wochenende wieder in Brandenburg und werde mich dort unteranderem auf einem Campingplatz dort mit meiner Mutter treffen, die nach wie vor jedes Jahr mit dem Wohnwagen für 3 Wochen dorthin fährt! 

Ich werde mal die Karpfenruten einpacken und einen Eimer Boilies ,da im Rudowersee schwimmen richtig dicke Spiegler rum ,die allerdings manchmal ganz schön zickig sein können! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Den Zielfisch gab's bislang nicht, nach drei schönen, aber kleinen Plötz gab es eben aber ne dicke Überraschung.
> Schwimmbrot funzt hier nicht.


Was war jetzt die Überraschung?
Petri an @Wuemmehunter @rustaweli und natürlich dem @Professor Tinca Tinca beängstigend beständig deine Fänge sind, Mittelalter Padawan


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Leider nein! Es gab nur Grundeln, Grundeln, Grundeln...  irgendwann habe ich entnervt meine wenigen Sachen gepackt und bin abgehauen. Mein heutiger Platz, eine Buhne in der Nähe von Dörverden war bis vor einigen Jahren meine Lieblingsbuhne an der Weser. Sie liegt relativ abgelegen, ist also nur sehr selten belegt und sie hat mir jede Menge tolle Fische gebracht. Ich nenne Sie die Plötzenbuhne, weil ich hier mal fast zwei Duzend richtig gute Plötzen in kurzer Zeit gefangen habe. Aber von dieser Buhne aus habe ich auch meine allererste Barbe gefangen und meine beiden bis dato größten Brassen von 64 und 67 Zentimeter gehen ebenfalls  auf das Konto dieser Buhne. Doch die Liebe zu dieser Buhne ist mittlerweile erloschen. Nicht etwa, weil die Grundeln inzwischen das Geschehen beherrschen, sondern weil das Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt diese Buhne vor einigen Jahren regelrecht vergewaltigt hat. Im Zuge des Mittelweserausbaus mussten Bereiche geschaffen werden, an denen sich auch die großen Europaschiffe begebenen können, dafür wurde der Fluss in diesem Bereich deutlich verbreitert und einige Buhnen vergrößert, um das Wasserregime an die neuen Bedingungen anzupassen. Jetzt sieht meine einstige, landschaftlich sehr reizvolle Lieblingsbuhne aus wie ein übergroßer Steinhügel. Früher habe ich hier immer zwei bis drei Nächte im Jahr verbracht, heute reizt mich die Buhne nicht mehr. Der heutige Besuch war das Nachgeben nostalgischer Erinnerungen.


----------



## geomas

Heute habe ich eine Stelle ein paar Kilometer flußaufwärts der gestrigen Swims heimgesucht.
Ich war erst einmal dort, im Mai, und dem Augenschein nach angelt dort sonst niemand. Ja, niemand.
Hatte drei Ruten mit - die recht kurze Silstar-Picker sowie eine zarte und eine kräftige 12ft-Feeder.

Auf Brot an der kurzen Rute gab es zunächst wunderschöne Plötz (einer knapp 25cm, der zweite deutlich kleiner).






So kräftig gefärbte Rotaugen fange ich extrem selten. Für mich bislang der schönste Plötz des Jahres (von der leider nicht dokumentierten „Azurine” mal abgesehen).

Hab den Swim gewechselt und ei Power Feeder fertiggemacht. Ganz simple Montage - 7g-Bomb an nem kleinen „Run Ring” - zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach son KwikLok-Wirbel-Nubsie (??) von Gardner und das Vorfach war ein fertiges 75cm langes mit Quickstop hinterm 12er Haken.

Paar Brotflocken aufgespießt und Attacke! Den ersten knackigen Biß hab ich versemmelt, beim nächsten Versuch hing ein Döbel von geschätzt 37/38cm. Der hatte auch so ne Art Laichausschlag auf dem Haupt. Habs gleich noch mal probiert und war erstaunt, daß sofort wieder ein heftiger Biß kam - der Fisch zog ziemlich stur zum Grund und ich war mich nach der gestrigen Erfahrung nicht sicher, um was für eine Species es sich wohl handeln würde.
Es war ein schöner Döbel von 46cm, bullig und gut im Futter stehend.
Der erste etwas kräftigere Fisch an der bisher ganz selten benutzten Power-Feeder-Rute, die sich wie erwartet gut geschlagen hat.

Dann war ne Weile Beißflaute, ich habe es kurz mit Pellets probiert - nix.

An der zweiten langen Peitsche, einer eher feinen Feeder-Rute, gab es etliche Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht (heute habe ich es nicht mit den Circle-Hooks probiert).
Hmm, dann hats doch noch mit ein paar Plötz geklappt. Der „beste” hatte knapp 30cm und war wie das erste Rotauge beeindruckend schön gefärbt.

Mal sehen, eventuell fahre ich morgen wieder in die Richtung. Es gibt sicher noch ein paar Swims zu entdecken.


@Kochtopf - die dicke Überraschung gestern war ein Spiegler von 57cm, mit dem hatte ich an der gestrigen Stelle absolut nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Heute habe ich eine Stelle ein paar Kilometer flußaufwärts der gestrigen Swims heimgesucht.
> Ich war erst einmal dort, im Mai, und dem Augenschein nach angelt dort sonst niemand. Ja, niemand.
> Hatte drei Ruten mit - die recht kurze Silstar-Picker sowie eine zarte und eine kräftige 12ft-Feeder.
> 
> Auf Brot an der kurzen Rute gab es zunächst wunderschöne Plötz (einer knapp 25cm, der zweite deutlich kleiner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So kräftig gefärbte Rotaugen fange ich extrem selten. Für mich bislang der schönste Plötz des Jahres (von der leider nicht dokumentierten „Azurine” mal abgesehen).
> 
> Hab den Swim gewechselt und ei Power Feeder fertiggemacht. Ganz simple Montage - 7g-Bomb an nem kleinen „Run Ring” - zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach son KwikLok-Wirbel-Nubsie (??) von Gardner und das Vorfach war ein fertiges 75cm langes mit Quickstop hinterm 12er Haken.
> 
> Paar Brotflocken aufgespießt und Attacke! Den ersten knackigen Biß hab ich versemmelt, beim nächsten Versuch hing ein Döbel von geschätzt 37/38cm. Der hatte auch so ne Art Laichausschlag auf dem Haupt. Habs gleich noch mal probiert und war erstaunt, daß sofort wieder ein heftiger Biß kam - der Fisch zog ziemlich stur zum Grund und ich war mich nach der gestrigen Erfahrung nicht sicher, um was für eine Species es sich wohl handeln würde.
> Es war ein schöner Döbel von 46cm, bullig und gut im Futter stehend.
> Der erste etwas kräftigere Fisch an der bisher ganz selten benutzten Power-Feeder-Rute, die sich wie erwartet gut geschlagen hat.
> 
> Dann war ne Weile Beißflaute, ich habe es kurz mit Pellets probiert - nix.
> 
> An der zweiten langen Peitsche, einer eher feinen Feeder-Rute, gab es etliche Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht (heute habe ich es nicht mit den Circle-Hooks probiert).
> Hmm, dann hats doch noch mit ein paar Plötz geklappt. Der „beste” hatte knapp 30cm und war wie das erste Rotauge beeindruckend schön gefärbt.
> 
> Mal sehen, eventuell fahre ich morgen wieder in die Richtung. Es gibt sicher noch ein paar Swims zu entdecken.
> 
> 
> @Kochtopf - die dicke Überraschung gestern war ein Spiegler von 57cm, mit dem hatte ich an der gestrigen Stelle absolut nicht gerechnet.



Super schöne Plötz ! Wirklich 
Mit Run Rig fische ich sehr gerne wenn ich auf große Entfernung fische wegen der guten Bissübertragung .....gerade bei der Picker ist das auch in der Strömung gut zu erkennen dann !
Leider sitzt der Haken dann nicht immer so gut wie beim Bolt Rig ,trotzdem hattest du in deinem Fall mit Gewissheit eine gute Entscheidung getroffen! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

An der Picker nutze ich mittlerweile fast ausschließlich ne extrem einfache Montage mit kurzem festen Seitenarm. 
Supersimple Run Rigs hatte ich an den Feeder-Ruten.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> An der Picker nutze ich mittlerweile fast ausschließlich ne extrem einfache Montage mit kurzem festen Seitenarm.
> Supersimple Run Rigs hatte ich an den Feeder-Ruten.


Klar ,mach ich auch sehr gerne, muß man ja auch gar nicht aufwendig gestalten! 
Das einzigste was ich bei fast jedem Run Rig mittlerweile verwende ,sind die Schnurverbinder von Guru ,als Knotenschutz sozusagen! 
 ...
Das ganze ist ja mit einfachen  Mitteln zu verwirklichen! 

Gerade auch beim Feedern auf große Entfernung immer eine gute Idee! 

LG


----------



## Tricast

So, wir waren heute auch für 5 Stunden am Titjenteich. Da ich ja letzten Mittwoch hinten rechts den etwas größeren Brassen an den Haken bekommen konnte und auch schon gut angefüttert hatte, habe ich heute den Platz auch wieder aufgesucht. Habe den dicken Brassen dort nur vom feinsten serviert; wie Schweinshaxen mit Knödel, Schweinsbraten und Bratkartoffeln sowie ein deftiges Gulasch. Nachdem angerichtet war habe ich die Rute ausgepackt die glücklich machen soll  und fing an zu Angeln. Als Köder kamen Dendros und Mais an den Haken; eben Schweinshaxen und Gulasch. Susanne, die ja gerne mit Maden angelt meinte irgendwann: Versuche es mal mit leichter proteinhaltiger Kost wie Krustentiere in Knoblauchsoße, oder vielleicht auch ein Carpaccio. 
An der Carp Feeder mit 0,5 oz Spitze kam ein Drahtkorb plus Vorfach 70 cm mit einem 16 Haken. Nix mehr mit Wurm und Mais. Jetzt wurden zwei Caster aufgezogen. Der Korb hat nicht lange gelegen da zuckte es auch schon ganz kurz an der Spitze. Darauf war ich garnicht richtig vorbereitet und nach der Köderkontrolle war auch ein Caster geklaut. Also von vorne, aber diesmal die Rute in der Hand behalten. Die Spitze zuckt, ich schlage an, wieder der Caster geklaut. Aber ich habe ja auch noch Susanne, die die Zeit genutzt hatte während ich mit Mais und Wurm herumhantierte. Also die Lösung war folgende Kombination: Ein Caster aufgezogen und 3 Pinkies davor. Man mußte schon noch sehr schnell sein und durfte die Rute nicht aus der Hand legen. Jedenfalls brachte diese Kombi 2 kleine Brassen, dann einen 47 er Brassen und noch einen KLeinen. Also Heute hatten die Appetit auf leichte Kost.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri, lieber Heinz, und danke für den Gourmet-Bericht! 
Schön, daß Du mal wieder am Stammtisch vorbeischaust. Beste Grüße (und wohl ein Petri - sie hat sicher auch was gefangen) an Susanne.

@Minimax  - haha, ich hatte vermutet, daß die „edlen” Teile von Preston das Geld wert sind. Schade.
Die langen Steck-Kescherstiele von Matrix machten auf der Stippermesse einen guten Eindruck.



#gibmichdiekirsche
Hab ne ganz kleine Tüte (100-150g) frische Kirschen aus Italien im Haus, vielleicht probier ich es morgen damit.
Hoffentlich drehen die Nacktschnecken dann nicht vollends durch  - die waren heute in Massen auf dem Kescher, an der Wasserflasche, am Köderbrot, also überall. Hat mich irgendwie an einen ganz schlechten Horrorfilm denken lassen.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri, lieber Heinz, und danke für den Gourmet-Bericht!
> Schön, daß Du mal wieder am Stammtisch vorbeischaust. Beste Grüße (und wohl ein Petri - sie hat sicher auch was gefangen) an Susanne.
> 
> @Minimax  - haha, ich hatte vermutet, daß die „edlen” Teile von Preston das Geld wert sind. Schade.
> Die langen Steck-Kescherstiele von Matrix machten auf der Stippermesse einen guten Eindruck.
> 
> 
> 
> #gibmichdiekirsche
> Hab ne ganz kleine Tüte (100-150g) frische Kirschen aus Italien im Haus, vielleicht probier ich es morgen damit.
> Hoffentlich drehen die Nacktschnecken dann nicht vollends durch  - die waren heute in Massen auf dem Kescher, an der Wasserflasche, am Köderbrot, also überall. Hat mich irgendwie an einen ganz schlechten Horrorfilm denken lassen.



Ich hatte mir letztens die von Matrix geholt als 4 Meter ,ist aber auch als 2,80 zu verwenden! Bisher kann ich nur positives darüber sagen! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Bei Teleskopstangen kann ich die 3 Meter von Daiwa empfehlen! 


Berichte bitte mal falls du mit Kirschen angelst  da bin ich im Moment ja auch dran! 


LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @rustaweli - klasse Bericht und Bilder!   Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass jemand blauen Pueblo schmaucht, immer nur den gelben...
Bei uns hieß der Katapult nicht Katschi sondern Zwulle (in Thüringen). 
@geomas , @Professor Tinca , @Tricast : euch ebenfalls ein Petri Heil, ich liebe diese Fotolovestories! 

@Minimax 
Einen solchen Faltklappsitz hatte ich als Kind, hab so lange gequengelt, bis ich einen bekommen hab. Jetzt will ich wieder einen, finde aber nur billige Plastekonstrukte.
Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat....


----------



## Minimax

Morgen Jungs.

Also, lieber @Professor Tinca wo Du den Blick erwähnst, gekescherte Döbel sind nun vielleicht die einzigen Geschöpfe auf dieser Erde, die noch genervter mit den Augen rollen können als Teenager die man bittet wenigstens bei Tisch das Smartphone mal wegzulegen, jedenfalls ein herzliches Petri an Dich, und überhaupt Petris an all die Ükels gestern, auch und gerade an @Tricast der mir mit seinem köstlich-kulinarischen Ködergleichnis eine quälende nächtliche Heisshungerattacke beschert hat, die beiden Grundelmänner des Tages @rustaweli und "Buhnenpech" @Wuemmehunter , @geomas zu dem wirklich ungewöhnlich schönen Augenrot und auch nachträglich zum Überraschungskarpfen, und ich fürchte, jetzt habe ich schon wieder die Hälfte der Fänger vergessen-

@Mescalero dieses Klapphockermodell ist altehrwürdig, Geo hat ein baugleiches Exemplar das sogar aus der Zeit vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg stammt, bitte um Korrektur wenn ich falsch liege. ES wird aber heutre noch von ganz vielen Firmen hergestellt und ist für wenig Geld (ca. 15€) überall erhältlich, google einfach "Klapphocker angeln Metall" und Du findest baugleiche Exemplare leicht über die Bildersuche. @Waller Michel s Skepsis ist aber nicht unangebracht, seine Tragkraft ist sehr begrenzt- aber soweit ich weiss gehörst auch Du eher zum asthenischen Typus und solltest daher keine Probleme damit haben. EIn zweites Wort der Warnung betrifft die Eigenart dieses Hockermodells, bereits nach ca. 15 minuten _unerträgliche_ Rückenschmerzen auszulösen, was freilich den Vorteil hat, das man nicht dickärxxxig und träge passiv an einem einzelnen Swim versackt, sondern man sein möglichstes für einen schnellen Biss tut und dann auch rasch weiterzieht- eine echte Rovinghilfe. Der wichtigste Vortail aber ist das Packmass, sieh selbst:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Und nun heissts, den ganzen Kram wieder einzupacken, ich habe Starterlaubnis von Mrs. Minimax erhalten, und es gilt, keine Minute zu verschwenden,
heissa, auf geht's!
Herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun nicht soviele superduper Vergleichsstücke vorhanden, bin auch kein Gebirgs- oder Tourenwanderer tagelang.
> Geht beim Angeln oder Verreisen um etwa eine halbe Stunde am Stück. Der breite und gepolsterte Tragegut ist schon gut und brauchbar.
> Ich habe damit nun jahrelang bis 15kg Ködermaterial mit geschleppt - nicht soviel wie Uli Beyer tut, aber ca. 1/3 davon, und meiner ist dermaßen viel kleiner.
> Am wichtigsten: Der Rucksack hält das Quälen und Gewuchte tadellos seit Jahren aus. Und im Sitz auf der Schulter war immer viel besser als mein anderes Gerödel, drückt nichts an der Schulter vom Gurt oder Rückenauflage her.
> 
> Schlimmer finde ich einen fehlenden "Fanghaken" für das weitere Rutenfutteral auf der Schulter, das geht plus Rucksack nicht mehr mit 2 Gurten wie ein weiterer Rucksack und trägt sich auch furchtbar mit beiden Schultern und dem 1.6m langen Ding.
> Das rutscht somit immer wieder jede halbe Minute vom ziemlich glatten Rucksackgurt runter, und meine Schulter steigt nun mal kräftig zum Hals hin an.




Es kann natürlich sein das ich ein mieses Modell erwischt habe, das passiert bei den wild zusammen geflickten Säcken immer mal. Ich hatte mir das Assault Pack 2 in 2018 als übergangsweisen Ersatz für einen im Zug geklauten Munro gekauft, aber nie als Transportmittel für die Angelei genutzt. Außer Wechselklamotten,Essen und Trinken,außen ne Isomatte und keinerlei Taschen, waren die Schultergurte oben nach über einem halben Jahr angerissen. Sollte nicht passieren, doch leider war es nun mal so.

Als Transportochsen vom Angelzeug (mit dem Rad) nehme ich seit 4 Jahren den Nachfolger der alten "Schulze/Brakel (oder anderer damaliger BW Lieferanten die nach TL fertigten) GebJg. Rucksäcke. Zwar halten die auch locker 20 Jahre ohne jegliche Pflege durch,sind aber z.B. für längere Strecken (zu Fuß) selbst mit der Isomatte im Rücken unbequem. Leider werden die Teile immer seltener und teurer,bzw. werden schlecht kopiert.

Rucksack und Futteral (über Kopf) auf dem Rücken, macht im Sommer auf Dauer durch Reibung u.U. einen kleinen "Knutschfleck" am Hals.


So, es nieselt und ist bewölkt -> Klodeckel (chen) suchen !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na dann aber los Mini!
Viel Erfolg!

Petris gehen raus an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages(um niemanden zu vergessen!)

@Tricast 
Sag mal Heinz, angelt ihr immer an dem Teich bzw. gibt es bei euch keine anderen Gewässer(einen schönen Fluss oder großen See zB)?

Mal sehen ob ich heute auch nochmal an Flüsschen fahre oder woandershin oder überhaupt.....zum Gück muss ich niemanden um Starterlaubnis fragen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na dann aber los Mini!
> Viel Erfolg!



Danke! Aber, erst mal Kaffee, Kippe, Anglerboard, damit man frei und unbelastet zum Wasser aufbrechen kann, wenn Du weisst was ich meine. Es gibt ja nichts schöneres als Gottes freie Natur, aber es ist ein Alptraum, wenn man dort _die Rolle _(niemals vergessen!) benutzen muss, weil man zu hastig aufgebrochen ist. In diesen schutzlosen Momenten sind auch abgelegenste Plätzchen plötzlich voller Pilzsucher, Spaziergänger, Radfahrer, Gssigeher und allen möglichen Passanten inkl. Wildschweinen und anderen TIeren des Waldes


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs.
> 
> Also, lieber @Professor Tinca wo Du den Blick erwähnst, gekescherte Döbel sind nun vielleicht die einzigen Geschöpfe auf dieser Erde, die noch genervter mit den Augen rollen können als Teenager die man bittet wenigstens bei Tisch das Smartphone mal wegzulegen, jedenfalls ein herzliches Petri an Dich, und überhaupt Petris an all die Ükels gestern, auch und gerade an @Tricast der mir mit seinem köstlich-kulinarischen Ködergleichnis eine quälende nächtliche Heisshungerattacke beschert hat, die beiden Grundelmänner des Tages @rustaweli und "Buhnenpech" @Wuemmehunter , @geomas zu dem wirklich ungewöhnlich schönen Augenrot und auch nachträglich zum Überraschungskarpfen, und ich fürchte, jetzt habe ich schon wieder die Hälfte der Fänger vergessen-
> 
> @Mescalero dieses Klapphockermodell ist altehrwürdig, Geo hat ein baugleiches Exemplar das sogar aus der Zeit vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg stammt, bitte um Korrektur wenn ich falsch liege. ES wird aber heutre noch von ganz vielen Firmen hergestellt und ist für wenig Geld (ca. 15€) überall erhältlich, google einfach "Klapphocker angeln Metall" und Du findest baugleiche Exemplare leicht über die Bildersuche. @Waller Michel s Skepsis ist aber nicht unangebracht, seine Tragkraft ist sehr begrenzt- aber soweit ich weiss gehörst auch Du eher zum asthenischen Typus und solltest daher keine Probleme damit haben. EIn zweites Wort der Warnung betrifft die Eigenart dieses Hockermodells, bereits nach ca. 15 minuten _unerträgliche_ Rückenschmerzen auszulösen, was freilich den Vorteil hat, das man nicht dickärxxxig und träge passiv an einem einzelnen Swim versackt, sondern man sein möglichstes für einen schnellen Biss tut und dann auch rasch weiterzieht- eine echte Rovinghilfe. Der wichtigste Vortail aber ist das Packmass, sieh selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347866
> 
> 
> Und nun heissts, den ganzen Kram wieder einzupacken, ich habe Starterlaubnis von Mrs. Minimax erhalten, und es gilt, keine Minute zu verschwenden,
> heissa, auf geht's!
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax



Hallo Minimax 
Nach dem ich jetzt das Wort asthenisch peinlicherweise gegoogelt habe  ( ich habe in meinem Leben allerdings auch bedeutend länger im Ausland anstatt im Inland gelebt )
Kann ich verkünden das ich mit 95 KG Körpergewicht zu den Klappstuhlmörder gehöre 
Wobei man sich doch da manchmal wundert !
Habe für zum Ansitzangeln schon Stühle besessen die mit 130 KG angegeben waren und nach einer Saison absolut Schrott waren! 
Andere wiederum da dachte ich die brechen sofort zusammen, die stehen mir heute noch im Keller! 
Also von daher, er scheint leicht und kompakt zu sein, gut zu transportieren und wenn er dich gut hält, allemal besser als auf dem Boden zu sitzen! 


LG Michael


----------



## geomas

#stuhl
#klappstuhl

Minimax, Du hast ein gutes Gedächtnis. Ich habe (irgendwo) den Klappstuhl, den meine Urgroßmutter in den überfüllten Reichsbahnzügen als Sitzgelegenheit nutzte. Den Erzählungen meiner Verwandten zufolge ist der Klappstuhl noch „Friedensware”, wurde als vor dem 2. Weltkrieg gebaut.
Ich habe sicher ein paar hundert Stunden auf ihm gesessen, meistens beim Fußball am Spielfeldrand.











^ Mit ner alten Rollei auf überlagertem Rollfilm fotografiert.





Seit Jahren soll er mal mit zum Segelmacher, hab es aber immer noch nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt, ihm neues Tuch zu verpassen.


----------



## geomas

Sorry für den obigen Ausflug in die Off-Topic-Gefilde.

Für heute steht die Erkundung und (wenn es gut läuft) Beanglung eines weiteren kleinen und eher unzugänglichen Flußabschnittes an.
Irgendwo zwischen den Swims der letzten Tage. Bin gespannt, ob ich dort ans Wasser komme. Die kleine Tüte mit Kirschen kommt mit, auch irgendeine Pose werd ich wohl einpacken. Aber vielleicht kann heute auch der Rest des Fladenbrots erfolgreich verbraten werden.

Allen, die bereits am Wasser sind oder demnächst starten: Petri heil, liebe Ükels!


----------



## Minimax

Mein Swim ist verlassen /
Nur Güstern & Brassen /
Die Johnnies sind fort /
Aber an welchen Ort ? /
Gleich zieh weiter, /
Vielleicht stimmt mich das heitrer..


----------



## Kochtopf

Gerade mal einen Blick auf Kachelmannwetter geworfen - gestern sollte es von Mi bis Sa noch junge Hunde regnen samt Gewittern und allem Pi Pa Po, nun durchweg langweiliges Wetter - bewölkt, 20°C und ab und an ein Schauer, wenn das mal nicht vielversprechend aussieht. Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage nach dem 'Wo?' - Nostalgisch im Brennnesselfeld Inzesthausens oder an meiner Heimstrecke? Hach, süße Qual (Hauptsache der Pott kommt ans Wasser)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin auch wieder unterwegs am Flüsschen. Erster Spot, erster Fisch....


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade mal einen Blick auf Kachelmannwetter geworfen - gestern sollte es von Mi bis Sa noch junge Hunde regnen samt Gewittern und allem Pi Pa Po, nun durchweg langweiliges Wetter - bewölkt, 20°C und ab und an ein Schauer, wenn das mal nicht vielversprechend aussieht. Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage nach dem 'Wo?' - Nostalgisch im Brennnesselfeld Inzesthausens oder an meiner Heimstrecke? Hach, süße Qual (Hauptsache der Pott kommt ans Wasser)


Inbetween the Nettles klingt für einen Sonntag als die friedlichere Wahl.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Inbetween the Nettles klingt für einen Sonntag als die friedlichere Wahl.


In Inzesthausen ist es fast egal, nur am Altarm tummeln und lümmeln sich Taugenichtse


----------



## Andal

Ein deppertes Volk strawanzt heute überall herum - ist ja auch sein gutes Recht. Aber zwischen den Brennesseln dürfte es am stillsten sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ein deppertes Volk strawanzt heute überall herum - ist ja auch sein gutes Recht. Aber zwischen den Brennesseln dürfte es am stillsten sein.


An meiner Hausstrecke ist man auch vereinsamt und fernab der Spazierwege. Wenn mal ein Hund samt Haltern vorbei kommt ist das schon viel


----------



## Minimax

Auch bei mir ist alles voller Menschen, Angler Spaziergänger- wobei es an diesem Abschnitt generell ziemlich voll ist, aber heute ists besonders heftig. Kein Wunder, das die Fische so kapriziös sind

Edit: ah, und schon ist die natürliche Ordnung der Dinge wieder hergestellt, ach jetzt bin ich wieder froh


----------



## Papamopps

Heute mal ein neues Angelgewässer erkundet... um sich dort für eine Jahreskarte zu bewerben. 
Hat gerade mal 1,5Jahre gedauert, bis mir endlich jemand eine Nummer geben konnte, wo man nachfragen konnte, wie man an Karten kommt. 






Sehr klares Wasser... aber viele schöne Stellen






Und tatsächlich konnte ich einen Fisch "einfangen"... mit der Waterwolf und Gummifsich, ohne Haken!! 

Ich sah ihn springen und hab ihn dann angeworfen. Tippe auf Karpfen









Das schöne an der Jahreskartenvariante ist, dass ich keine Aufnahmmegebühr für 3 Personen habe. Natürlich zahle ich jetzt ab Juni trotzdem den vollen Betrag. 
Bin aber trotzdem freudig gespannt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Bei uns ist Dauerregen und menschenleer, keine Spaziergänger unterwegs da kann ich auch endlich mal in der City fischen.
Die Karpfen laufen schon mal.
Einen 65er und einen schönen Run gehabt, bis auf den Dauerregen bin ich zufrieden.
Daheim heißts heute Ruten putzen und alles zum trocknen auslegen. Mit Watthose und Regenjacke bleibt man selber wenigstens trocken.

Allen die heute am Wasser sind ein dickes Petri.


----------



## DenizJP

Heute bei meinen Eltern meinen alten Kescher ausgegraben 

zuletzt vor ca. 25 Jahren genutzt ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin inzwischen wieder zu Hause. Der immer stärker werdende Wind pustete dicke Wolken ran und die Beißerei war schwach heute.
Viel Rumgezupfe und jede Menge Fehlbisse, vmtl. von Nanodöbeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einen leicht zerkratzen 44er gab es noch viel Mühe....


----------



## Mescalero

Heute musste ich an @geomas denken, der war doch kürzlich im Schlamm steckengeblieben. Ich auch.
Unser Hausbach entspringt nur ein paar Kilometer von hier und ich hatte mir vorgenommen, von der Quelle bis zum ersten Fisch zu gehen. Nebenbei fließen einige kleine Grãben in den Bach und beim Überspringen habe ich mich sowas von vertan und landete einen Meter weiter vorn. Im schwarzen Schlamm! Mit dem rechten Bein steckte ich bis fast zum Knie fest, links war es nicht ganz so schlimm.
Nach einiger Zeit bekam ich den Gummistiefel raus, ausgekippt und weiter....

Der eigentlich trübe Bach ist im Quellbereich noch nicht mit Sediment angereichert und das Wasser ist _gin clear _wie die Insulaner sagen. Insekten und Gewürm konnte ich auch nicht ausmachen und folglich gab es auch keine Fische, leider. Erst nach einigen Kilometern, jetzt bereits wenigstens drei Meter breit und gut eingetrübt, gab es ein Babydöbelchen.

Ich war dann noch kurz am Nachbarbach und habe neben Forellenteig (sehr mittelmäßig bis schlecht) selbstgemachten Weizenteig probiert und es gab viele Bisse. Unmittelbar nebenan gibt es einen Teich, der Gemeindeeigentum ist und für den es keiin offizielles Fischereirecht gibt. Ein langjähriges Vereinsmitglied hat mir aber gerade letzte Woche erzählt, man könne freilich drin angeln, der Tümpel gehöre doch niemandem bzw. der Stadt, was dasselbe sei.
Also habe ich heimlich immer mal ein Kügelchen Teig versenkt und es biss wie verrückt, ausschließlich Rotaugen. Am Bach daneben gab es Döbel, Gründling, Ukelei und Rotfeder - alle winzig da winziger Haken.

Lehrreich und entspannend war es heute! Fuchs und Reh(e) sowie Reiher, Bisam und Eisvogel gab es auch zu bestaunen. Ein Bisam tauchte praktisch unter meinen schlammigen Stiefeln durch, in kristallklarem Wasser und mit einer Armvoll frisch gehauenem Gras im Schnabel, toller Anblick!

Edith! Fotos habe ich auch aber mein Handy spinnt und ich bekomme sie nicht runter, falls das doch noch klappt, reiche ich sie nach.


----------



## TobBok

Wollte heute im Mühlenkolk lediglich mit Korkproppen und kleinen Maden ein paar kleine KöFis stippen.
Dann hab ich gesehen, dass ein paar "goldene" Kugeln immer wieder zwischen den Stöckern am Boden des Kolks auftauchten, aber es nie an die Maden schafften, weil die Rotaugen und Ukleleis stets flinker waren.
Also - Maden ab - Wurm ran. Zuerst ein kleiner Barsch - nicht der Rede wert.
Dann kloppte aber eine der goldigen Kugeln auf den Rotwurm drauf - und siehe da - eine kleine Kolk-Karausche...
Meine Erste dieses Jahr und allgemein hier in meiner Region eher selten. Schöne Überraschung.






Im Anschluss hab ich versucht noch eine größere Karausche zu erwischen, aber die Schatten verrieten, dass es nur noch Barsche waren, die dem Wurm nachschwammen. Ein größerer Barsch kam dann auch noch heraus, der an der kurzen Forellen-Telerute, die ich hier im flachen Wasser immer zum schnellen Stippen nutze doch ordentlich Karamba gemacht hat....






In dem Kolk stehen definitiv noch große Rotaugen und einige ordentliche Barsche, vllt nehm ich mir mal Zeit und fische hier länger als nur die 1 KöFi-Stunde....


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Wollte heute im Mühlenkolk lediglich mit Korkproppen und kleinen Maden ein paar kleine KöFis stippen.
> Dann hab ich gesehen, dass ein paar "goldene" Kugeln immer wieder zwischen den Stöckern am Boden des Kolks auftauchten, aber es nie an die Maden schafften, weil die Rotaugen und Ukleleis stets flinker waren.
> Also - Maden ab - Wurm ran. Zuerst ein kleiner Barsch - nicht der Rede wert.
> Dann kloppte aber eine der goldigen Kugeln auf den Rotwurm drauf - und siehe da - eine kleine Kolk-Karausche...
> Meine Erste dieses Jahr und allgemein hier in meiner Region eher selten. Schöne Überraschung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347923
> 
> 
> Im Anschluss hab ich versucht noch eine größere Karausche zu erwischen, aber die Schatten verrieten, dass es nur noch Barsche waren, die dem Wurm nachschwammen. Ein größerer Barsch kam dann auch noch heraus, der an der kurzen Forellen-Telerute, die ich hier im flachen Wasser immer zum schnellen Stippen nutze doch ordentlich Karamba gemacht hat....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347926
> 
> 
> In dem Kolk stehen definitiv noch große Rotaugen und einige ordentliche Barsche, vllt nehm ich mir mal Zeit und fische hier länger als nur die 1 KöFi-Stunde....


Bei so schönen Crucian Carps kann man richtig neidisch werden ... und bei kleinen, aber feinen Bächen sowieso!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Bei so schönen Crucian Carps kann man richtig neidisch werden ... und bei kleinen, aber feinen Bächen sowieso!


Yes. Ich war ehrlich gesagt ziemlich überrascht.
Eigtl schwimmen im Kolk nur Rotaugen, Barsche und ein paar Forellen und der gelgentliche kleine Hecht rum.
Aber jetzt hab ich Aale und Karauschen gesehen. Laut Buschfunk gibts hier auch ein paar mittelgroße Schleien (was ich aber nicht so richtig glauben mag, da das Wasser arg flach dafür ist).
Hier liegt viel Totholz + der Kolk ist außer mit einer kurzen Rute quasi nicht zu beangeln.
Umso schöner so einen kleinen Kerl ausm Wasser zu holen


----------



## Andal

Beneidenswert, wenn man solche kleinen "Diamanten" befischen darf!


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri gehen raus an unseren designierten Kleinstfischspezialisten @Mescalero (toller Bericht, danke - und hoffentlich kriegst Du den Stiefel wieder sauber und trocken), an @Minimax  (sehr schönes Chub-Portrait!), an den @Professor Tinca (wunderbar gefärbte Fische), an @dawurzelsepp  (da hat sich der Einsatz im Regen ja gelohnt) und an @TobBok (tolles Goldstück!).

Hoffentlich konntest Du, @Kochtopf , Dich letztlich für eine Strecke entscheiden und hattest ein paar gute Stunden dort.

@DenizJP - ha, wunderbar klassicher Kescher, hoffentlich kannst Du ihn bald „mit Leben füllen”, wie man heute sagt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich wünsche allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri !
Ich war heute auch mal kurz am Wasser und hatte mir heute mal den Grill mitgenommen! 
Was ich nicht mitgenommen hatte war gestern zum Einkaufen meine Brille. ....
Hatte mir Chevapcici geholt zum Grillen und Zuhause in den Kühlschrank! 
Heute mit Brille dann gesehen das die Dinger rein vegan sind ! Puuuuuh ,mit dem Zeug kann man wirklich abtreiben !
Never ever !

Euer hungriger Angelkamerad


----------



## Finke20

Ich wünsche allen die es in der letzten Zeit ans Wasser geschafft haben ein dickes Petri.

Da ich ja am Montag meine PB beim Döbel hochsetzen konnte, musste ich heute unbedingt nochmal zum Flüsschen.
Ich suchte mir heute Vormittag eine neue Stelle, dank Googel aus. Zu 15 Uhr machte ich mich auf den Weg. Doch als ich an der ersehnten Stelle angekommen bin, musste ich leider Feststellern, dass es in Echt doch nicht möglich ist ans Wasser zu kommen   .

Also machte ich mich vor Ort aus die Suche und fand doch noch einen interessanten Spot.






Also die gleiche Montage mit der Brotflocke an den Start gebracht, die vor 6 Tagen erfolgreich gewesen ist.
Bis auf eine kleine Plötze ging nichts. Da kam mir Georgs Beitrag mit dem Schwimmbrot in den Kopf.
Also gingen einige Toastbrot Stücke ins Wasser um zu sehen was passiert und siehe da es fanden sich Interessenten für das Brot.
Nicht die Größten aber trotzdem Fisch, also Pose ab und ein wenig gebastelt. Ich hatte noch einen kleinen Schwimmer im Koffer, nicht  so Professionell wie bei Georg, aber er erfüllte seinen Dienst. Der Haken ist ein Owner SSW Größe 4, ich konnte das Brot gut befestigen. Der erste Fisch lies auch nicht lange auf sich warten.






37 cm hatte der Hübsche. Doch beim nächsten Swim ging die Pose verloren, sie hatte sich im Kraut fest gesetzt.
Aber nichts mehr in der Tasche, das hat man davon wenn  mit sehr leichtem Gepäck unterwegs ist  . Aber zum Glück stand ein Holunderstrauch am Ufer und der hatte trockene Äste und wie man weis sind diese Äste hohl. Ja und das ist das Ergebnis, echte Handmade bei Finke und sie gibt es nicht zu kaufen ein echtes Unikat .






Es sah beim Swim sehr natürlich aus und es ist auch gleich mit erfolg gekrönt.






Dieses mal hatte er 38 cm. Ja und dann gab es lange nichts. Nur noch Zupfer und das Brot wurde wie nichts geklaut, doch kein richtiger Biss mehr.
Es ging von einer Stelle zur anderen doch überall das gleiche, Brot weg und kein Fisch.
Ich kam jetzt mit meinen letzten beiden Stücke an eine schmale sehr verkrautete Stelle.
Zum vorletzten mal ging die Montage ins Wassen, sie trieb auch schön ich den Freien Bereich rein, so wie auch der Plan gewesen ist.
Auf einmal löste sich ein Fisch aus dem Kraut, es ist sehr schön an der Bugwelle zu sehen gewesen und nimmt Kurs auf den Köder. 
Mit einem großen Schwall verschwand die Flocke, Anschlag und der Tanz begann. Am anderen Ende hing eine Kampfstarker Gegner, es fühlte sich kräftiger an als beim letzten PB. Als er in meinen Sichtbereich kam ging der Puls doch etwas hoch. Da hing ein schöner Brocken dran. 
Ja was soll ich sagen PB. auf 52 cm hochgeschraubt.






Und das mit der vorletzten Brotflocke. Ich machte für heute Schluss aber wir werden uns wiedersehen kleines Flüsschen.

Ach ja heute ist nur ein Kanu vorbeigekommen und ich hatte die ganze Strecke für mich alleine.  Auch die Libellen sind wieder unterwegs gewesen und das Vogelgezwitscher begleitete mich die ganze Zeit. Dieses kann man nicht mit Geld bezahlen.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich konntest Du, @Kochtopf , Dich letztlich für eine Strecke entscheiden und hattest ein paar gute Stunden dort.


Das steht erst noch an, von Mittwoch bis Sonntag angeln, angeln, angeln


----------



## geomas

Das kurze Stück vom Flüsschen y, an dem ich heute war, werde ich wohl so schnell nicht wieder aufsuchen.

Es ist schön dort, sehr schön sogar:





Welcome to the Jungle

Aber der Zugang war so anstrengend, daß ich mir diese Ecke für die Jahreszeiten mit weniger „Grün” aufsparen werde.
Hatte auch schon wieder viel zu viel Kram mit, weil ich ja für alle Fälle gerüstet sein wollte. Großer Fehler. Nach dem Rückmarsch war ich komplett platt, hab am Auto hechelnd Zweige und Laub und Getreide aus den Klamotten gefischt und gierig Selters gesoffen.

Immerhin kann ich diese Zeilen hier schreiben und nicht am „Was sonst noch geschah-Stammtisch”: 
Gleich an der ersten Stelle - ans Wasser kam ich auf einem Wildwechsel, gab es einen properen Biß auf Brot, der Fisch hing aber nicht. 
Beim nächsten Versuch gabs dann den erhofften Widerstand und ein Chub von geschätzt gut 42cm ging an Land.

An der nächsten Stelle, auch zu dieser kam ich auf einem von Wild angelegten Pfad durch die Brennesseln, gab es sofort einen brachialen Biß und kurz heftiges Zerren, dann ist der Haken ausgeschlitzt.
Hab es dort noch ne Weile versucht, aber es gingen nur ein kleiner Plötz und ein Mini-Döbel ans Band.





Die 7ft-Variante der River Ambush war heute die einzige genutzte Rute. 
Die anderen 3 Peitschen hatte ich umsonst mitgeschleppt.

Zum Abschluß gab es an einer anderen Stelle noch einen schönen Anfangdreißiger Zielfisch. 

Schwimmbrot habe ich versuchsweise, wenn auch ein wenig halbherzig, gefüttert und konnte keine Resonanz erkennen.
Die Kirschen blieben in der Tasche. Vielleicht morgen...


----------



## Andal

Dein Rutenhalter hat was! Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Schild "Coffe to go" im Wasser... quasi als Target Board.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den tollen Bericht, @Finke20 , und Petri zu den schönen Döbeln! 
Super Idee, der Holunder-Controller. 
Das Problem mit GoogleMaps und den möglichen Wegen ans Gewässer hatte ich heute auch - offenbar machen die Algorithmen schnell mal aus nem umgestürzten Baum eine Brücke und aus einem Wildwechsel einen Weg.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Bericht, @Finke20 , und Petri zu den schönen Döbeln!
> Super Idee, der Holunder-Controller.
> Das Problem mit GoogleMaps und den möglichen Wegen ans Gewässer hatte ich heute auch - offenbar machen die Algorithmen schnell mal aus nem umgestürzten Baum eine Brücke und aus einem Wildwechsel einen Weg.


Petri zu den schönen Döbeln und die Idee mit dem Controller von @Finke20  ist äußerst neckisch- hast du das Stück einfach aufgefädelt ?
Man bräuchte ein Amphibienfahrzeug, dann könnte man auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz bereits echoloten, anfüttern und auslegen. Das klingt nach einem Projekt für @Nordlichtangler !


----------



## geomas

Na dann viel Freude und Erfolg am Wasser kommende Woche, Sir Alex!

@Papamopps - Glückwunsch zum zukünftigen Angelgewässer, sieht gut und sehr gepflegt aus.

@TobBok - könnte die Kolk-Karausche auch ein „echter Goldfisch” sein? Auf den zweiten Blick ist mir die lang anmutende Schwanzflosse aufgefallen. 
Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fang!


----------



## Finke20

Kochtopf schrieb:


> die Idee mit dem Controller von @Finke20 ist äußerst neckisch- hast du das Stück einfach aufgefädelt ?


 

Nein ich habe einen Seitenarm eingebunden und dann das Aststück auf den Seitenarm aufgefädelt. Dann noch eine Gummiperle drauf und das ganze mit einem Knoten gesichert. Ich hatte es zuerst mit trockene Schilfhalme versucht, doch das ist zu leicht gewesen. Sah aber auch neckisch aus und vor allem sehr natürlich beim Swim.

@geomas ja so ist das manchmal mit einem Satellitenbild .


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Super Idee, der Holunder-Controller.



Vor allem ist es sehr nachhaltig, umweltschonend  und kostengünstig.  
Vielleicht ist es sogar für scheue Fische besser geeignet, als gekaufte Kontroller.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @Finke20 , toller Fisch!! Eine ganz ähnliche Montage hatte ich letzte oder vorletzte Woche auch dran, Holunder gabs keinen also habe ich einfach irgendeinen Ast genommen und mangels Bohrung mit zwei Pelletringen auf der Schnur befestigt. Der ältere Angler ( die Labertasche....nett und hilfsbereit aber dermaßen gesprächig) meinte nur zu seiner Frau: "Hm....guck mal Helga, der angelt ganz anders als wir. Mach halt mal 'n Worm dran, Mensch, auf die Maden beißt kan Zander net!" (doppelte fränkische Verneinung). "Ich will auch keinen Zander, ein dicker Döbel wär mir lieber." Der Gesichtsausdruck war so, als hätte er eben erfahren, dass ein Schwerlasttransporter sein Haus gerammt hätte und jetzt mitten im Wohnzimmer steht.

@geomas , Petri auch dir! Grandiose Landschaft....Mannomann. 
Brennesseln sind in den letzten drei Wochen förmlich explodiert. Ich musste heute durch ein gut hüfthohes Getreidefeld, 100 Meter haben ausgereicht um meine Hose so zu durchweichen, dass das Wasser runterlief und sich in den Gummistiefeln staute - war aber egal, die waren ohnehin schon voll Schlamm. Direkt neben dem Getreide wuchsen Brennesseln bis auf 1,50 m Höhe, kein Witz. Letzten Endes musste ich trotzdem quer durch, um ans Wasser zu kommen.

#Teig fürn Haken
Ich bin so begeistert, dass ich das hier kundtun möchte.
Einen oder zwei Löffel Weizenmehl in eine kleine Schüssel geben, ganz wenig Wasser dazu und kneten. Nach Bedarf vorsichtig mehr Wasser zugeben und ordentlich durcharbeiten. Wenn der Teig nicht mehr klebt und schön fest-gummiartig ist, in eine Tupperschachtel packen und etwas durchziehen lassen. Später nochmal gut durchkneten und eventuell die Konsistenz geradebiegen - mehr Mehl macht den Teig fester, mehr Wasser weicher.*
Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat, lassen sich schöne Kugeln rollen, in die man den Haken drücken und die Kugel drumherum kneten kann. Der Köder hält bombig am Haken und wird fast noch besser genommen als Breadpunch. 
*) Das klingt vielleicht so, als wäre das eine aufwendige und langwierige Sache. Ist es nicht! Ich habe weniger als fünf Minuten gebraucht inkl. Schüssel abspülen und Teig abpacken.


----------



## Papamopps

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri @Finke20 , toller Fisch!! Eine ganz ähnliche Montage hatte ich letzte oder vorletzte Woche auch dran, Holunder gabs keinen also habe ich einfach irgendeinen Ast genommen und mangels Bohrung mit zwei Pelletringen auf der Schnur befestigt. Der ältere Angler ( die Labertasche....nett und hilfsbereit aber dermaßen gesprächig) meinte nur zu seiner Frau: "Hm....guck mal Helga, der angelt ganz anders als wir. Mach halt mal 'n Worm dran, Mensch, auf die Maden beißt kan Zander net!" (doppelte fränkische Verneinung). "Ich will auch keinen Zander, ein dicker Döbel wär mir lieber." Der Gesichtsausdruck war so, als hätte er eben erfahren, dass ein Schwerlasttransporter sein Haus gerammt hätte und jetzt mitten im Wohnzimmer steht.
> 
> @geomas , Petri auch dir! Grandiose Landschaft....Mannomann.
> Brennesseln sind in den letzten drei Wochen förmlich explodiert. Ich musste heute durch ein gut hüfthohes Getreidefeld, 100 Meter haben ausgereicht um meine Hose so zu durchweichen, dass das Wasser runterlief und sich in den Gummistiefeln staute - war aber egal, die waren ohnehin schon voll Schlamm. Direkt neben dem Getreide wuchsen Brennesseln bis auf 1,50 m Höhe, kein Witz. Letzten Endes musste ich trotzdem quer durch, um ans Wasser zu kommen.
> 
> #Teig fürn Haken
> Ich bin so begeistert, dass ich das hier kundtun möchte.
> Einen oder zwei Löffel Weizenmehl in eine kleine Schüssel geben, ganz wenig Wasser dazu und kneten. Nach Bedarf vorsichtig mehr Wasser zugeben und ordentlich durcharbeiten. Wenn der Teig nicht mehr klebt und schön fest-gummiartig ist, in eine Tupperschachtel packen und etwas durchziehen lassen. Später nochmal gut durchkneten und eventuell die Konsistenz geradebiegen - mehr Mehl macht den Teig fester, mehr Wasser weicher.*
> Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat, lassen sich schöne Kugeln rollen, in die man den Haken drücken und die Kugel drumherum kneten kann. Der Köder hält bombig am Haken und wird fast noch besser genommen als Breadpunch.
> *) Das klingt vielleicht so, als wäre das eine aufwendige und langwierige Sache. Ist es nicht! Ich habe weniger als fünf Minuten gebraucht inkl. Schüssel abspülen und Teig abpacken.



#Teig...in Spanien machen sie gerne noch etwas Zimt dazu. 
Und es gibt Haken, die einen mini Spirale am Schenkel haben, da hält jeder Teig. Aber vielleicht die Fische hier nicht. In Spanien ging das super auf kleine Brassen


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> #Teig...in Spanien machen sie gerne noch etwas Zimt dazu.
> Und es gibt Haken, die einen mini Spirale am Schenkel haben, da hält jeder Teig. Aber vielleicht die Fische hier nicht. In Spanien ging das super auf kleine Brassen



Ja Teighaken sind das ! Ideal sind die dafür. Das mit Spanien und dem Zimt wusste ich auch nicht!  Interessant! 
Wobei es in Spanien üblich ist das man bei einem Bäcker Teig aller Art kaufen kann. 
Vornehmlich natürlich für Zuhause Speisen zu zubereiten ( Pizza ,Kuchen etc ) die Angler verwenden aber auch solche Teige im verfeinertem Zustand zum Angeln !

LG


----------



## Mescalero

Bildernachlese mit Stiefel im Schlamm im Stiefel...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder wieder Männer!
Petri Heil an alle Fänger des gestrigen Tages und besonders an @Finke20 zum neuen PB!
Tolle Idee mit dem Holunderzweig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Teig fürn Haken
> Ich bin so begeistert, dass ich das hier kundtun möchte.
> Einen oder zwei Löffel Weizenmehl..............




Der gute alte Mehl-Wasser-Teig.
Da kann man super alle möglichen Aromen untermischen.
Von einfachen Küchengewürzen bis zu High-End-Protein-Karpfendips.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Teig fürn Haken
> Ich bin so begeistert, dass ich das hier kundtun möchte.
> Einen oder zwei Löffel Weizenmehl in eine kleine Schüssel geben, ganz wenig Wasser dazu und kneten. Nach Bedarf vorsichtig mehr Wasser zugeben und ordentlich durcharbeiten. Wenn der Teig nicht mehr klebt und schön fest-gummiartig ist, in eine Tupperschachtel packen und etwas durchziehen lassen. Später nochmal gut durchkneten und eventuell die Konsistenz geradebiegen - mehr Mehl macht den Teig fester, mehr Wasser weicher.*
> Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat, lassen sich schöne Kugeln rollen, in die man den Haken drücken und die Kugel drumherum kneten kann. Der Köder hält bombig am Haken und wird fast noch besser genommen als Breadpunch.
> *) Das klingt vielleicht so, als wäre das eine aufwendige und langwierige Sache. Ist es nicht! Ich habe weniger als fünf Minuten gebraucht inkl. Schüssel abspülen und Teig abpacken.


Die "Semmelmolln" war zu Anfang meiner Zeit der Standardköder, immer und überall. Irgend ein frisches Weissgebäck (Semmel, Toast, Weissbrot...) von der Kruste befreit, kurz und kräftig ins Wasser getaucht und dann kneten, kneten... bis es passte mit der Paste. Von Lauben bis Karpfen ging da alles darauf. Gut und günstig!

Dosenmais war ja Ende der 60er noch Feinkost.


----------



## geomas

Eben kam was zum Experimentieren: 
interessant aussehende Circle Hooks von Sakuma (Modell 440 in Gr. 4 und 1) und Controller, die anmuten wie so'n Spirodingens. 
Möchte es heute Nachmittag nochmal mit der Pose oder dem Controller probieren. Und gelädschert werden soll auch.


----------



## Andal

# Controller...

...gab es ja früher nicht so zu kaufen und Wasserkugeln, Buldos etc. belasteten die schmale Taschengeldkasse schwer. Also einfach einen Sektkorken gebohrt, so dass die Schnur durchgefädelt werden konnte und einen kleinen Holzspieß, sie zu klemmen. Das gab dann genügend Auftrieb, Wurfgewicht und Widerstand in der Strömung.

Als Köder meistens Heuschneider. Aber heute steht man ja mit Grashüpfern fast mit einem Fuss im Knast. Es könnte sich ja um einen bedrohten Heuschneider handeln...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir hier gibt es so viele Wiesen und Hüpfer, dass es auf ein paar nicht ankommt.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir hier gibt es so viel Wiesen und Hüpfer, dass es auf ein paar nicht ankommt.


Bei uns und überall sonst auch. Aber erzähl das mal einem Grünling. Der hält dir einen 27stündigen Vortrag, wie schlimm alles ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zum Glück treiben sich solche naturfernen Gestalten eher in und um Großstädten rum und nicht hier bei mir.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Glück treiben sich solche naturfernen Gestalten eher in und um Großstädten rum und nicht hier bei mir.



Hahaha, doch, mein Lieber, sie sind zumindest virtuell ganz in der Nähe: Ich zum Beispiel habe echte Hemmungen, meine hüpfenden WIesenfreunde auf den Haken zu pieksen (Ok, gelegentlich kommts vor), ebenso wie die grossen EIntagsfliegen zur Schlupfzeit die mir besonders heilig sind, oder random Käfer. Und selbst die fetten Nacktschnecken lass ich ungeschoren ihrer Wege ziehen, und nicht nur weils so eklig wäre. Absolut inkonsequent, wenn man das mit meinem Maden- und Würmchenkomsum vergleicht, aber so bin ich nun einmal strukturiert.

Das all das Krabbel- und Flattervieh zur rechten Zeit sehr fängig sein kann, will ich natürlich nicht abstreiten, und gönne und empfehle sie natürlich jedem, der damit keine Problem hat. Dann sollte man aber ein kleines Sammeldöschen dabei haben, sonst wird es natürlich mühselig.

Gestern habe ich übrigens was das betrifft, eine ganz interessante Beobachtung gemacht: Viele überhängede Büsche sind zur Zeit von diesen fiesen Gespinstmotten befallen, die ganze Zweige und gar Pflanzen einspinnen. Von diesen Gespinsten lassen sich an langen Fäden, die kleinen Blassen Raupen ab. Wo diese Übers Wasser
hängen, plätschern und Schnappten die FIsche bereits nach ihnen, wenn sie noch eine Handbreit über dem Wasser hingen, sie waren also bereits auf die Raupen fixiert.
Ich habe das in der Praxis nicht weiter verfolgt, zum einen, weil die Schnapper vor allem Kleinis waren, zum anderen, weil ein Sammeln einer ausreichenden Menge der
Raupen zeitaufwändig und durch die dicken Gespinste auch etwas widerlich gewesen wäre. Aber wen das nicht stört, der sollte es mal mit diesem Saisonköder versuchen,

hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel habe echte Hemmungen, meine hüpfenden WIesenfreunde auf den Haken zu pieksen




Du hast sicherlich den lieben Jiminy Cricket dabei Kopf.


----------



## Andal

Es ist auch eine ganz besondere Challenge, wenn man mal ganz und gar ohne mitgebrachte Köder ans Wasser geht. Nur das nimmt, was da kreucht & fleucht!

"Gehe an den Bach und nimm nur das nötigste mit - aber keine Köder. Fange einen Fisch!"


----------



## Hecht100+

Grashuepfer selber zu fangen, das habe ich einmal Versucht und nie wieder. Jetzt hole ich sie mir im Zoohandel und befestigte sie mit einem Pelletband am Haken. Und dann an freier Leine an der Bolo. Spreitzer für das Pettetband ist dann vom Vorteil.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich den lieben Jiminy Cricket dabei Kopf.



Keineswegs, als Knrips aber war ich (und bin es noch) von dem bunten Krabbelvolk fasziniert und ein eifriger catchreleasender Miniaturforscher, der sich selbst in die _hohen Brennesseln _traute auf der zirpgeleiteten Suche nach dem Big Game, dem grossen grünen Heupferd. Ich darf sagen, ich war zu meiner Zeit nicht gänzlich erfolglos



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist auch eine ganz besondere Challenge, wenn man mal ganz und gar ohne mitgebrachte Köder ans Wasser geht. Nur das nimmt, was da kreucht & fleucht!



DAS wiederum würde mich paradoxerweise dann doch reizen, und hätt ich keine Köder mitgebracht, würden meine Bedenken auch rasch verfliegen


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Grashuepfer selber zu fangen, das habe ich einmal Versucht und nie wieder. Jetzt hole ich sie mir im Zoohandel und befestigte sie mit einem Pelletband am Haken. Und dann an freier Leine an der Bolo. Spreitzer für das Pettetband ist dann vom Vorteil.


Mit Fangnetz und Botanisiertrommel durch die Wiesen zu hechten hat sicher auch was!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> DAS wiederum würde mich paradoxerweise dann doch reizen, und hätt ich keine Köder mitgebracht, würden meine Bedenken auch rasch verfliegen


Mit Sprock am Forellenbach war das oft schon die Methode und nicht nur der Versuch.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Mit Fangnetz und Botanisiertrommel durch die Wiesen zu hechten hat sicher auch was!











						alte Botanisiertrommel, Jugendstil  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für alte Botanisiertrommel, Jugendstil bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Papamopps

Minimax schrieb:


> n
> 
> 
> 
> Gestern habe ich übrigens was das betrifft, eine ganz interessante Beobachtung gemacht: Viele überhängede Büsche sind zur Zeit von diesen fiesen Gespinstmotten befallen, die ganze Zweige und gar Pflanzen einspinnen. Von diesen Gespinsten lassen sich an langen Fäden, die kleinen Blassen Raupen ab. Wo diese Übers Wasser
> hängen, plätschern und Schnappten die FIsche bereits nach ihnen, wenn sie noch eine Handbreit über dem Wasser hingen, sie waren also bereits auf die Raupen fixiert.
> Ich habe das in der Praxis nicht weiter verfolgt, zum einen, weil die Schnapper vor allem Kleinis waren, zum anderen, weil ein Sammeln einer ausreichenden Menge der
> Raupen zeitaufwändig und durch die dicken Gespinste auch etwas widerlich gewesen wäre. Aber wen das nicht stört, der sollte es mal mit diesem Saisonköder versuchen,
> 
> hg
> Minimax




Das mit den Raupen klingt nett...doch eins sollte man bedenken, es gibt eben auch unter unseren heinischen mitlerweile den Prozessionsspinner und der löst fießen Juckreiz aus. 

Ist hier im Rheinland teilweise so verbreitet, dass Wege im Wald gesperrt werden und SEKs mit Schutzausrüstung zur Bekämpfung anrücken. 

Offtopic aus


----------



## Andal

Papamopps schrieb:


> Das mit den Raupen klingt nett...doch eins sollte man bedenken, es gibt eben auch unter unseren heinischen mitlerweile den Prozessionsspinner und der löst fießen Juckreiz aus.
> 
> Ist hier im Rheinland teilweise so verbreitet, dass Wege im Wald gesperrt werden und SEKs mit Schutzausrüstung zur Bekämpfung anrücken.
> 
> Offtopic aus


Von denen hatte ich mal einen zwischen Hemd und Gurgel - nicht so lustig und dauert ewig, bis der Ausschlag wieder vergeht!


----------



## Hecht100+

Jetzt mit Trommel durch die Wiesen, bis ich blinder Vogel einen Hüpfer habe sind bestimmt 5 Zecken fündig geworden. Und seit wir 20 Hühner haben findet man im eigenen Garten kaum noch einen Wurm, geschweige den Hüpfer.


----------



## rustaweli

Papamopps schrieb:


> Das mit den Raupen klingt nett...doch eins sollte man bedenken, es gibt eben auch unter unseren heinischen mitlerweile den Prozessionsspinner und der löst fießen Juckreiz aus.
> 
> Ist hier im Rheinland teilweise so verbreitet, dass Wege im Wald gesperrt werden und SEKs mit Schutzausrüstung zur Bekämpfung anrücken.
> 
> Offtopic aus



Deswegen hatte man hier vor ner Weile einen Bolzplatz und Teile eines Spielplatzes gesperrt.
@Andal , dies wäre doch wirklich Mal eine sehr spaßige und interessante Challenge!
@geomas drücke ich für heute die Daumen, wünsche allen Fängern der letzten Tage Petri und bedanke mich @all für all die tollen Berichte!
Ich probiere es heute auch wieder. Für 2-3 Stunden in die Dunkelheit hinein. Aber heute geht es an den Hauptstrom auf Rotaugensuche. Wie kam ich damals überhaupt zu der dümmsten Idee, meine Rollen mit 22er zu bespulen? Wohl dem, der genug E Spülen sein eigen nennen darf! Was gäbe ich jetzt für 16er, bzw 17er. Machen wir das Beste daraus. Mais, Brot, Dendros, bißl Korkuma und vielleicht noch eine Prise Koriander. Mit Purist und Pose, versteht sich!
Bis dann und Gruß


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> heute geht es an den Hauptstrom auf Rotaugensuche. Wie kam ich damals überhaupt zu der dümmsten Idee, meine Rollen mit 22er zu bespulen? Wohl dem, der genug E Spülen sein eigen nennen darf! Was gäbe ich jetzt für 16er, bzw 17er.



Die, die in Finsternis wandeln, müssen das Licht sehen! 
Du kannst auch flugs etwas von der 22er abspulen und ein paar dutzend Meter 16oderso aufspulen, wenn Du irgendwo noch einen Rest rumliegen hast, oder dir zru Not ne kleine Spule Vorfachmaterial besorgen, und bei Zeit und Gelegenheit den richtigen Schnurwechsel vollziehen.
DIese E-Spulen Knauserei grade bei den kleineren, schickeren Rollen namhafter Hersteller (Ja, ich meine Sie, Mr. Daiwa) ist eine Pest. Dazu passt, das E-SPulen etwa 99 Cent weniger kosten als die Komplette Rolle, und sie bei Bestellung nach nur 8 monatiger Wartezeit ankommen.
Viel Erfolg mit den Rotaugen heute,
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Vielen Dank @Minimax und wieviel Wahres doch in diesem Texte verborgen liegt. Angefangen beim dunklen Irrwandeln bis hin zum Rollen/Spulen Problem. Hab leider keine Schnur mehr. Mich muß wirklich was geritten haben derzeit. 22er ist eine Sache, die abgespulten Schnüre einfach wegzuwerfen eine andere. Eieiei. Naja, damit muß ich jetzt ein paar Wochen leben. Soviel demütiges Angelkauffasten muß sein! Hinzu kommen 2 Geburtstage und Hochzeitstag dieser Tage   
Aber nächsten Monat kommt mein Tag und dann wird aufgerüstet, und das in vollem Lichte, jawoll!
On the Roach Road again..


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich übrigens was das betrifft, eine ganz interessante Beobachtung gemacht: Viele überhängede Büsche sind zur Zeit von diesen fiesen Gespinstmotten befallen, die ganze Zweige und gar Pflanzen einspinnen. Von diesen Gespinsten lassen sich an langen Fäden, die kleinen Blassen Raupen ab. Wo diese Übers Wasser
> hängen, plätschern und Schnappten die FIsche bereits nach ihnen, wenn sie noch eine Handbreit über dem Wasser hingen, sie waren also bereits auf die Raupen fixiert.
> Ich habe das in der Praxis nicht weiter verfolgt, zum einen, weil die Schnapper vor allem Kleinis waren, zum anderen, weil ein Sammeln einer ausreichenden Menge der
> Raupen zeitaufwändig und durch die dicken Gespinste auch etwas widerlich gewesen wäre. Aber wen das nicht stört, der sollte es mal mit diesem Saisonköder versuchen,
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Lieber Minimax, du verwechselst deine Beobachtungen hoffentlich nicht hiermit: https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundh...rliche-Raupe,eichenprozessionsspinner108.html


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist auch eine ganz besondere Challenge, wenn man mal ganz und gar ohne mitgebrachte Köder ans Wasser geht. Nur das nimmt, was da kreucht & fleucht!
> 
> "Gehe an den Bach und nimm nur das nötigste mit - aber keine Köder. Fange einen Fisch!"


Ich finde das sollten wir mal machen. Eine Ükelchallenge


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Ükels,
beim Legern gab's nur halbherzige Zupfer, also die 15ft Toreon Float mit Heinz' exotischer Mitchell Quartz montiert, Loafer-Pose dran, damit die Fische mich als harmlosen Anfänger einstufen, 4er B983 für ne dicke Flocke und raus damit.
Nach 10 Sekunden war der Loafer auf Tauchstation und ne schöne Rotfeder von 26cm kam an Land.
Mit dieser Rute&Rolle-Combo hab ich trotz mehrfacher Versuche stets geschneidert. Dieser Bann scheint gebrochen - Hurra!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

geomas schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, um was für Kirschen es sich hier handelt.
> Aber um frische, das ist wohl wichtig.



Sind Süßkirschen. Sauerkirschen enthalten zuviel Flüssigkeit (siffen), sind deutlich weicher (halten schlecht) und kommen auch erst weit später im Jahr wie die süßen.

PS: Rucksack hab ich das letzte Mal vor ca. 30 Jahren benutzt, kommt mir auch nicht mehr ins Anglerstübchen. Je größer die Tasche, um so mehr Gerödel pack ich rein was ich sowieso nicht am Wasser an dem Tag brauchen werde.
Getränke werden einfach im nahen Wasser versenkt, gibt keinen besseren Kühlschrank und mitschleppen muß ich ihn auch nie. 
Ansonsten kommt nur noch sowas als Tackletasche mit..habe davon 2. Alles was größer ist bleibt schlichtweg zu Hause.


----------



## Minimax

@Skott gute Güte, nein! 
@Geo, schön das der Toreonbann gebrochen wurde- hattest Du nicht bereits eine ältere, etwas mysteriöse 15ft Edel Float?


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Aufklärung, lieber @Bimmelrudi  . Heute/bis jetzt brachten mir Süßkirschen keinen Biss. Aber auf die Flocke gab es eben meinen allerersten Posen-Chub. 42cm. Alle anderen waren geledgert oder mit Schwimmbrot gefangen.

@Minimax -danke, ja, ich habe noch ne sehr filigrane Made by Tri-Cast 15ft Matche. Die ist eher was für die feine Angelei.


----------



## Waller Michel

So Angeltag beendet! 
War aber kein guter Tag obwohl es schön anfing. 
Das Wetter war gut und trocken und ich wollte endlich mal an unser Karauschengewässer von dem ich schon einmal berichtet hatte .
Mein Plan war mit einer Posenrute und einer leichten Grundrute anzugreifen. .....
Ich los zum Gewässer, das eine gute Halbe Autostunde von mir entfernt ist! 

An die leichte Grundrute ein micro Boldrig dran gefriemelt mit Dendros am Haken und ausgeworfen. 
Dann sollte meine Posenmontage folgen ,für zum Karauschen angeln ,besitze ich zwei komplette Sätze Drennan Stillwater blue Floats ! Weil Sie in Deutschland relativ schwer zu bekommen sind, habe ich ein hochwertiges Posenrohr wo nur diese 2 Sätze meiner geschätzten Posen drin sind .
Wollte mich gerade setzen um die Posenmontage zu binden, wackelt auch schon die Spitze der Grundrute .......
Ich gleich auf ,eingeholt ,ne schöne Rotfeder ! Naajaaa schön aber halt nicht der Zielfisch ...köder wieder dran ,mache einen Schritt zurück und trete mir genau mittig auf das Posenrohr und höre es nur noch brutal knacken! !!! 
Himmel Sack und @#@#@ !!!!!!!
Ich hätte mich selbst ohrfeigen können ! Kotz .......
Eine viertel Stunde stand ich nahezu regungslos vor dem Schrott den ich produziert hatte! 
Wie ich halbwegs verstanden hatte was passiert war und das die Posen jetzt Schrott sind! Da bekam ich auch schon den ersten Tropfen ab und es ging ein heftiges Gewitter runter! 
Patschnass und angep@@@ bin ich jetzt Zuhause, mit der Erkenntnis das ich morgen keine Lust zum Angeln habe. ....

LG


----------



## Mescalero

Schöne Shice @Waller Michel ! 

@geomas Petri Heil zu Float Chub und Rotfeder!

Die Zeit war heute knapp bemessen und so bin ich flugs in den Wald, da gibt es einen dieser unbeachteten Tümpel. Direkt an der Längsseite führt die Forstpiste entlang und die anderen drei Seiten sind bis ans Ufer und darüber hinaus dicht bewachsen, einen Haufen Schilf gibt es auch. Eine Viertelstunde ging also drauf, bevor ich eine Stelle gefunden hatte, an der man überhaupt ans Wasser kommt (und vom Weg aus nicht zu sehen ist).
Aber es gibt Fische und sie bissen auch, wenn auch anfangs nur ganz vorsichtig. Nach einiger Zeit tauchte die Pose dann endlich ab und ich konnte ein dünnes Moderlieschen landen. Wenig später ein weiteres in viel besserer Kondition. Leider war meine Zeit schon abgelaufen und ich musste zusammenpacken.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Übrigens fiel mir etwas auf, was ich im Winter schon bei den Ukelei beobachten konnte. Es heißt ja, dass an der Maulstellung abgelesen werden kann, wo der Fisch hauptsächlich frisst. Bei flach eingestellter Pose und Köder im Mittelwasser oder weit oben gab es keinen Biss. Erst als der Köder am Grund auflag, bissen die Fische. Obwohl noch oberständiger als Moderlieschen eigentlich nicht geht...


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Mescalero !
Deine Zielfische und Methoden sind schon was für sich.
Paßt somit gut an den Stammtisch!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Mescalero Das mit der Maul Stellung, das wissen wir Angler, dem Fisch ist das egal, Hauptsache er kommt an sein Fressen. Im Aquarium haben sich viele Fischarten ganz andere Fressverhalten angeeignet, nach dem Motto, der erste kriegt das Futter. Welse, die Rückenschwimmen an der Oberfläche machen, um schneller ans Schwimmfutter zu kommen, sind so ein Beispiel. 
Und ein dickes Petri fuer alle Faengern und alle, die es ans Wasser geschaft haben.


----------



## daci7

#ohneköderanswasser

So hab ich schon so manche Sternstunde erlebt. Am Mittelmehr ist das schon eher Prinzip denn Zufall für mich. Die erste halbe Stunde wird oft zwischen den Steinen und in den Gezeitentümpeln rumgekreucht bis eine Hand voll schleimiger, krabbelnder, glitschiger und vor allem fängiger Köder im Döschen ist. Das macht fast so viel Spaß wie das angeln selbst.

Und auch in Deutschland eine wunderbare Taktik. Zu meinen Berliner Zeiten hatte ich teils noch ne halbe Stunde Anmarsch ans Wasser. Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern wie ich am Schlachtensee saß, nach einer halben Stunde Autofahrt und ebenso langem Fußmarsch, und erst in diesem Augenblick merkte, dass die Köder noch im Kühlschrank fleuchen... da hab ich hinter mir den Waldboden umgegraben und konnte den Angelabend mit kleinen Laubwürmern, Larven, Käfern und Engerlingen retten. Gab auch zwei schöne Karpfen an dem Abend, beide auf Engerling 

Groetjes


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist auch eine ganz besondere Challenge, wenn man mal ganz und gar ohne mitgebrachte Köder ans Wasser geht. Nur das nimmt, was da kreucht & fleucht!
> 
> "Gehe an den Bach und nimm nur das nötigste mit - aber keine Köder. Fange einen Fisch!"



Ne spannende Challenge, die Du da in die Diskussion gebracht hast, Andal. Köder gibt es da draussen im Outback ja reichlich. Alls ich kürzlich diesen Burschen habe durchs Schilf turnen sehen, dachte ich auch für einen winzigen Augenblick an die Köderqualitäten dieser "Heupferdewurst". Aber dich glaube ich bleibe lieber bei Maden ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Von mir heute nur kurzer unükeliger Bericht.
Bootstour mit nem alten Freund unternommen und einen schönen Nachmittag auf dem See verbracht.
Ein paar Fischbilder davon....


----------



## rustaweli

Verstehe einer meine Wasserwelt.
Alles ruhig, wie ein See und das im Hauptstrom.




Meine Fischlis sind zickig, kein Brot, keinen Mais, alles Schichten abgesucht. Hmmm. Schicke nun die Kavallerie, Würmer vor!
Nebenbei, meine Würfe werden langsam besser und - Pin ist einfach Pin!




Nun aber weiter Konzentration für Projekt 3P, Purist, Pin, Pose. I love it.


----------



## Waller Michel

Sehr schöne Fische! 
Dazu auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri !
Vielleicht hast du ja Lust die schönen Bilder zusätzlich am Raubfisch Stammtisch zu posten ,wenn Du Zeit hast? 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@Mescalero
Also das Fischlein ist wahnsinnig schön und bunt- vielen Dank und natürlich ein herzliches Petri! Wenn Du Deine Miniaturisierungsexperimente - die ich fasziniert befürworte- weiter treibst, werden wir wohl bald Gelbränder und Libellenlarven sehen dürfen.
Diese unendliche Sorgfalt im Kleinen, diese verschwenderische Pracht eines exotischen Dschungels, die sich auf Quadratmetern in winzgstens Nuancen entfaltet, die ganze komprimierte Schöpfung, die ists, die mich als kleinen Jungen in die Brenessel- und Ginsterbüsche trieb, und heute ans Wasser treibt.

Und dieses Teamwork zwischen olle Darwin und Gott (ja, und sie ist schwarz),  das können nur wir erleben nur Die die es Schaffen auch mal eine Zeit zu verharren. Sach ich ma so.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von mir heute nur kurzer unükeliger Bericht.


Unüklig muss es auch mal sein. Sonst wird es zu langweilig. Petri, mein Freund. Übermorgen greif ich an. Meine Vorbereitungen laufen. Und ich werde von jedem Fisch berichten. Natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an allen der letzten Tagen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri zum schillernden Lieschen, lieber @Mescalero !
Spannende Abenteuer, in die Du Dich srürzt. Ich finds super.

Schade um die Stillwater Blue, @Waller Michel ! Schwacher Trost: die Glowtip Antenna haben praktisch die gleiche Form und sie sind gut erhältlich.
Auch Middy und Premier haben sehr ähnliche Modelle am Start.

@rustaweli - Hoffentlich ist die Pose nicht das rote Dingens rechts im Baum ;-)
Sieht gut aus bei Dir, mögen ein paar Fischis den Weg in Deinen Kescher finden.

Petri zu den Friedfischfressern, @Professor Tinca !


----------



## rustaweli

Unbedingt berichten @Jason !
Glattes Petri @Professor Tinca ! Du hast nicht ernsthaft noch den Hecht im Drill fotografiert?!   
Waren die Barsche oder der Hecht Beifang?

Ich habe meine Runde heute beendet. So ein lauer Abend, unfassbar. Habe wirklich fast alle Register gezogen. Mais, Würmer, Brot. Futterbälle eingeworfen, Mais... Alle Schichten abgesucht um im Ganzen sage und schreibe 2 Grundeln landen zu dürfen. Irgendwie beissen die auch zaghafter wie gewohnt, nicht mehr so wild und rabiat.
Alles komisch. 3 Möglichkeiten: es gibt kaum noch Fisch ausser Satzer, Döbel u Waller, ich finde ihn nur nicht oder last but not least, ich bin einfach ein schlechter Angler. Naja, kommt Zeit kommt Rat.
Schlafet gut und habt nen schönen neuen Tag!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum schillernden Lieschen, lieber @Mescalero !
> Spannende Abenteuer, in die Du Dich srürzt. Ich finds super.
> 
> Schade um die Stillwater Blue, @Waller Michel ! Schwacher Trost: die Glowtip Antenna haben praktisch die gleiche Form und sie sind gut erhältlich.
> Auch Middy und Premier haben sehr ähnliche Modelle am Start.
> 
> @rustaweli - Hoffentlich ist die Pose nicht das rote Dingens rechts im Baum ;-)
> Sieht gut aus bei Dir, mögen ein paar Fischis den Weg in Deinen Kescher finden.
> 
> Petri zu den Friedfischfressern, @Professor Tinca !



Vielen lieben Dank für den Tipp! 
Suche schon den ganzen Abend Ersatz im Netz und finde nichts. ....
Werde ich mir morgen mal angucken und bestimmt auch bestellen! 
Die Waren für Karauschen wie geschaffen! 

Danke und LG


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - Hoffentlich ist die Pose nicht das rote Dingens rechts im Baum ;-)
> Sieht gut aus bei Dir, mögen ein paar Fischis den Weg in Deinen Kescher finden.



 
Jetzt erst gesehen. Nein, keine Sorge, meine sind solch unansehnliche von Jenzi.


----------



## geomas

Tja, die ersten paar Dutzend Döbel habe ich ja nun alle in einer Region und alle mit der Grundangel gefangen.
Neulich dann das erfolgreiche Experiment mit dem Schwimmbrot. War ne spannende Erfahrung und hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Mit frisch gelieferten Controllern, einer kleinen Tüte Kirschen und einer Menge Kram gings zu Flüsschen y. Das ist einigermaßen gut zu erreichen an der Stelle, zu der es mich heute zog.

Habe an einem „richtig guten Swim” erstmal ne Runde gegrundangelt - es gab ein paar Zupfer am Brot, aber kein klarer Biß. Hmm. Habe dann die im letzten Jahr erstandene 15ft Greys Posenrute aus dem Futteral geholt, mit der ich trotz einiger Versuche noch gar nix fangen konnte. Die futuristisch designte Mitchell Quartz 350 von Heinz teilte dieses Schicksal - vielleicht würde es heute klappen.






Hab nen Loafer montiert und recht bequem ne Olivette, 3 No. 4 Schrote und nen großen Haken dran.
Der Grippa-Stop war noch auf der Schnur, aus nicht mehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen ließ ich ihn dort.
Für große Flocken brauchts große Haken.

Also Schwupp - raus mit der Montage, etwa 80cm tief gestellt. Die Pose ging recht schnell auf Tauchstation - Hänger?
Nein, Gegenwehr.





In den Kescher glitt eine schöne, wenn auch etwas zerzauste Rotfeder von 26cm.

Es gab dann nen lütten Plötz und dann lange nix. Habe mit der Tiefe experimentiert, verschiedene Bahnen probiert, es war immer Betrieb an der Pose, aber das waren wohl Minis.
Später konnte ich sie klar erkennen - die spielten am Loafer wie am Köder. So 10-12cm lange oder besser kurze Fischis.

Habe verschiedene Swims abgeklappert, auch Kirsche an der Pose oder auf Grund probiert - nüscht.

Dann gab es auf Brot einen kernigen Biß - ja, das fühlte sich nach Zielfisch an. Die Rute zeigte ne schöne Kurve - für die Flußangelei wurde sie wohl auch gebaut. Die Bremseinstellung der Mitchell Quartz geht offenbar andersrum als bei meinen anderen Rollen - naja, funktioniert hat die Bremse, nachdem ich sie etwas dichter gedreht habe.

Etwa 42cm hatte der Döbel, diese Größe hatte ich in dieser Region öfters. Wie alt mag so ein Fisch sein?





Schön ists an Flüsschen y - heute sah ich dort erstmalig einen der schwarzen Vögel, nach denen sich eine Angelgeräte-Firma benannt hat.

Danach war wieder nur das Gespiele der Minis zu beobachten. Hmm, hab mich dann langesam auf den Rückweg gemacht, eine Güster konnte ich als vierten Fisch und auch vierte Species des Tages noch landen.





Ne gute Strategie für diesen Abschnitt des Flüsschens fehlt mir noch. Gelegert habe ich heute etwas halbherzig.
Die Posenangelei könnte ich auch feiner und konzentrierter gestalten. Kleinerer Haken, Breadpunch von 10 oder 12mm oder eben Maden.
Hmm, mal drauf rumdenken. Am testweise gefütterten Schwimmbrot labten sich in Sichtweite nur die Minis.


----------



## geomas

@Waller Michel - die hier meine ich: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/floats/wagglers/glow-tip-antennas/

Sind bei deutschen Händlern auch nicht leicht zu finden. Im Notfall morse mich mal an, dann schicke ich Dir ein paar.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas , was für wundervoll gefärbte Rotfedern und Plötzen du immer fängst, Petri Heil! Solche bunten Fische habe ich hier noch nie gesehen. Dein Flüsschen y sieht wirklich superidyllisch aus... Glückwunsch auch zum erfolgreichen Entschneidern der Bolo Rute!

Mir haben die Minidöbel übrigens eine Pose zerbissen, von wegen die haben keine Zähne. Haben sie auch nicht aber zupacken können sie trotzdem, ich mache morgen mal ein Bild davon. 

Hast du schon mal versucht, eine Fliege treiben zu lassen? So etwas wie eine Chernobyl Ant würde für die Sportsfreunde bestimmt funktionieren.


----------



## geomas

Danke @Mescalero  - es gibt auch einige Gewässer, wo die Fische außergewöhnlich fahl sind. 
Aber ich freue mich natürlich über solch wunderschön gefärbte Fisceh wie die Plötz neulich oder die heutige Rotfeder.

Mit Mais könnte ich es dort auch mal probieren - in der kalten Jahreszeit war das nicht der Bringer, aber jetzt ist mein frühere Universalköder evtl. einen erneuten Versuch wert.

Vom Fischen mit Fliegen hab ich nicht den blassesten Schimmer - da aber neuerdings eine wunderschöne alte Fliegenrute bei mir ihr Dasein als momentan ungenutzte Dauerleihgabe fristet, wird das Thema „nach Corona” evtl. auf mich zukommen (der lokale Anbieter der Fliegenfischerkurse pausiert).
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Unbedingt berichten @Jason !
> Glattes Petri @Professor Tinca ! Du hast nicht ernsthaft noch den Hecht im Drill fotografiert?!
> Waren die Barsche oder der Hecht Beifang?



Doch klar.
*Hab ich mit diesem Döbel letztens doch auch gemacht.*
Eine Hand an der Rute und eine am Handy.

Ich hab immer mindestens zwei Spinnruten montiert und griffbereit auf dem Boot dabei - einmal mit kleinem Köder und einmal mit großem.
Mit bedien fische ich jede Stelle ab - erst auf Hecht und dann auf Barsch.
Also alles Zielfische sozusagen.
Ich hab mal ein anderes Barschbild oben eingefügt, auf dem man beide Ruten und Köder sieht.


Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages!
Und @geomas - ganz tolle Fotos !!


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> @Waller Michel - die hier meine ich: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/floats/wagglers/glow-tip-antennas/
> 
> Sind bei deutschen Händlern auch nicht leicht zu finden. Im Notfall morse mich mal an, dann schicke ich Dir ein paar.


Vielen Dank für dein Angebot! 
Habe gerade noch in England Ersatz gefunden und bestellt !

Das ist aber sehr lieb von Dir !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, die ersten paar Dutzend Döbel habe ich ja nun alle in einer Region und alle mit der Grundangel gefangen.
> Neulich dann das erfolgreiche Experiment mit dem Schwimmbrot. War ne spannende Erfahrung und hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Mit frisch gelieferten Controllern, einer kleinen Tüte Kirschen und einer Menge Kram gings zu Flüsschen y. Das ist einigermaßen gut zu erreichen an der Stelle, zu der es mich heute zog.
> 
> Habe an einem „richtig guten Swim” erstmal ne Runde gegrundangelt - es gab ein paar Zupfer am Brot, aber kein klarer Biß. Hmm. Habe dann die im letzten Jahr erstandene 15ft Greys Posenrute aus dem Futteral geholt, mit der ich trotz einiger Versuche noch gar nix fangen konnte. Die futuristisch designte Mitchell Quartz 350 von Heinz teilte dieses Schicksal - vielleicht würde es heute klappen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab nen Loafer montiert und recht bequem ne Olivette, 3 No. 4 Schrote und nen großen Haken dran.
> Der Grippa-Stop war noch auf der Schnur, aus nicht mehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen ließ ich ihn dort.
> Für große Flocken brauchts große Haken.
> 
> Also Schwupp - raus mit der Montage, etwa 80cm tief gestellt. Die Pose ging recht schnell auf Tauchstation - Hänger?
> Nein, Gegenwehr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In den Kescher glitt eine schöne, wenn auch etwas zerzauste Rotfeder von 26cm.
> 
> Es gab dann nen lütten Plötz und dann lange nix. Habe mit der Tiefe experimentiert, verschiedene Bahnen probiert, es war immer Betrieb an der Pose, aber das waren wohl Minis.
> Später konnte ich sie klar erkennen - die spielten am Loafer wie am Köder. So 10-12cm lange oder besser kurze Fischis.
> 
> Habe verschiedene Swims abgeklappert, auch Kirsche an der Pose oder auf Grund probiert - nüscht.
> 
> Dann gab es auf Brot einen kernigen Biß - ja, das fühlte sich nach Zielfisch an. Die Rute zeigte ne schöne Kurve - für die Flußangelei wurde sie wohl auch gebaut. Die Bremseinstellung der Mitchell Quartz geht offenbar andersrum als bei meinen anderen Rollen - naja, funktioniert hat die Bremse, nachdem ich sie etwas dichter gedreht habe.
> 
> Etwa 42cm hatte der Döbel, diese Größe hatte ich in dieser Region öfters. Wie alt mag so ein Fisch sein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön ists an Flüsschen y - heute sah ich dort erstmalig einen der schwarzen Vögel, nach denen sich eine Angelgeräte-Firma benannt hat.
> 
> Danach war wieder nur das Gespiele der Minis zu beobachten. Hmm, hab mich dann langesam auf den Rückweg gemacht, eine Güster konnte ich als vierten Fisch und auch vierte Species des Tages noch landen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne gute Strategie für diesen Abschnitt des Flüsschens fehlt mir noch. Gelegert habe ich heute etwas halbherzig.
> Die Posenangelei könnte ich auch feiner und konzentrierter gestalten. Kleinerer Haken, Breadpunch von 10 oder 12mm oder eben Maden.
> Hmm, mal drauf rumdenken. Am testweise gefütterten Schwimmbrot labten sich in Sichtweite nur die Minis.


Wirklich ein sehr schöner Bericht wieder mit schönen Fotos! 
Wünsche dir und allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri !
Freut mich das Ihr auch etwas über eure Montagen postet ,da kann man sich besser in eure Taktik rein denken und das Angeln besser nachvollziehen   

LG


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von mir heute nur kurzer unükeliger Bericht.
> Bootstour mit nem alten Freund unternommen und einen schönen Nachmittag auf dem See verbracht.
> Ein paar Fischbilder davon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347993
> Anhang anzeigen 347995
> Anhang anzeigen 348017
> Anhang anzeigen 348018






Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von mir heute nur kurzer unükeliger Bericht.
> Bootstour mit nem alten Freund unternommen und einen schönen Nachmittag auf dem See verbracht.
> Ein paar Fischbilder davon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347993
> Anhang anzeigen 347995
> Anhang anzeigen 348017
> Anhang anzeigen 348018


Petri schöne Raubrotaugen....und Schnabeldöbel....


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @geomas und danke für den bebilderten Bericht.
Ich bin immer noch am analysieren was ich die letzten Tage falsch mache. Hat mich gestern schon irgendwie arg runtergezogen.
Aber er hier puschte mich wieder und die Leidenschaft und Motivation lodern wieder auf.
Werde es die Tage mal ebenso probieren. Schleuder rein, Pose hinterher. Geht nix, ziehe ich halt weiter. Futter werde ich lassen bis ich meine Rotaugen irgendwann finde.
Den Setzkescher gleichzeitig als Rutenhalter finde ich übrigens top!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mich erreichte gerade ein Paket mit tollem Inhalt.
Ein klappbarer und (hoffentlich) ganz schnell trocknender Kescherkopf.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - danke und ich frage mich ebenfalls öfters, warum es heute so und morgen anders läuft.
Viel Erfolg beim Ausprobieren der im Video demonstrierten Technik!

@Professor Tinca - sieht gut aus, der Dinsmores-Faltkescher! Hoffentlich kannst Du bald berichten, daß er auch sehr stabil ist.


----------



## Andal

# Beissflauten...

Gut denkbar, dass dieses Jahr die Braunalgenblüten früher und intensiver ausfallen. Der Winter war ja vergleichsweise warm und Braunalgenblüten vernageln den Fischen schnell das Maul. Angler an der Lahn kennen das nur zu gut!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> # Beissflauten...
> 
> Gut denkbar, dass dieses Jahr die Braunalgenblüten früher und intensiver ausfallen. Der Winter war ja vergleichsweise warm und Braunalgenblüten vernageln den Fischen schnell das Maul. Angler an der Lahn kennen das nur zu gut!



Ist mir bisher so gar nicht bekannt. Kannst bißl näher drauf eingehen? Wäre eine Möglichkeit, neben dem doch sehr wechselhaften Wetter. Das die Tage auf vieles so garnichts ging läßt mir kaum Ruhe.

Viele von Euch angeln ja schon länger, auch im Mix, Feedern/Pickern oder mit Pose. Nun Thema Rotaugen. Wie wart Ihr diesbezüglich erfolgreicher. Auf Grund mit Korb und Co, oder mit der Pose. Habt Ihr da Tendenzen verzeichnen können, vor allem in mittleren Flüssen?


----------



## geomas

Operation Kirsch-Doebel läuft an, mal sehen, ob es heute klappt.


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch des Tages: ein Stammtisch-Wappenfisch, am 8er LS-2210 korrekt gehakt. Und nein: nicht auf Kirsche.


----------



## daci7

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist mir bisher so gar nicht bekannt. Kannst bißl näher drauf eingehen? Wäre eine Möglichkeit, neben dem doch sehr wechselhaften Wetter. Das die Tage auf vieles so garnichts ging läßt mir kaum Ruhe.
> 
> Viele von Euch angeln ja schon länger, auch im Mix, Feedern/Pickern oder mit Pose. Nun Thema Rotaugen. Wie wart Ihr diesbezüglich erfolgreicher. Auf Grund mit Korb und Co, oder mit der Pose. Habt Ihr da Tendenzen verzeichnen können, vor allem in mittleren Flüssen?


Wenn die Gegebenheiten das matchen zulassen bin ich damit immer besser gefahren als mit der picker oder feeder. Noch dazu ist das für mich die schönere art zu angeln, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn die Gegebenheiten das matchen zulassen bin ich damit immer besser gefahren als mit der picker oder feeder. Noch dazu ist das für mich die schönere art zu angeln, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.



Schöner auf jeden Fall, mit Sicherheit!

Sagt mal meine Herren, was genau sind das eigentlich für Stangen und Becher, welche die Pole Angler zum punktgenauen Füttern verwenden? Habe dies heute in nicht wenigen "modernen" Roach Videos gesehen. Finde ich gar nicht mal so übel um doch irgendwann mit Futter, Partikeln zu arbeiten. Wie heißen diese "Dinger" und bis zu welcher Länge gibt es diese Stangen samt Becher?
Bitte immer her mit Links zu Artikeln und Shops!
Danke!


----------



## Andal

Das sind Pole Cups. Becher zum Anfüttern, welche man auf ein extra Top Kit einer Pole, einer gesteckten Stipprute montiert. Aber dieses punktgenaue Füttern funktioniert auch mit einer langen Tele, nur halt a bisserl unbequemer.


----------



## rustaweli

Ist zwar jetzt nicht fachbezogen, aber will/muß es trotzdem mit Euch teilen.
Hab doch sonst kaum Freunde und erst recht keine so stilsicher angelnden.   
Schaut mal was meine Kleine mir heute aus der Kita besorgt hat. Sie hat 2 davon "erstanden" und besteht auf die Nutzung einer von mir.  Papa's Mädchen halt.








So schick das Fläschlein mit Kork, und die Nubsi Perlen so klein, das ich wieder auf das Thema dünnere Schnur aufmerksam gemacht werde. Da wächst doch nicht etwa ein kleine Coarse Anglerin heran?


----------



## geomas

Zielfisch auf ne halbe Kirsche am Haar. Geledgert. Ansonsten läuft es sehr zäh. Viel Kraut im Flüsschen y.


----------



## Ukel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schöner auf jeden Fall, mit Sicherheit!
> 
> Sagt mal meine Herren, was genau sind das eigentlich für Stangen und Becher, welche die Pole Angler zum punktgenauen Füttern verwenden? Habe dies heute in nicht wenigen "modernen" Roach Videos gesehen. Finde ich gar nicht mal so übel um doch irgendwann mit Futter, Partikeln zu arbeiten. Wie heißen diese "Dinger" und bis zu welcher Länge gibt es diese Stangen samt Becher?
> Bitte immer her mit Links zu Artikeln und Shops!
> Danke!


Wie Andal schon schrieb, Pole Cups. Die dazugehörigen „Stangen“ sind Extra-Kits der Kopfruten, an denen an der Spitze ein Gewinde montiert wird, an dem sich unterschiedlich große Töpfe befestigen lassen. Diese Kits bestehen meistens aus etwas weniger hochmodularer Carbonfaser als die Kits fürs Angeln bzw. entsprechen in etwa den Karpfenkits bei Kopfruten. Sie sind daher weniger steif und halten etwas mehr Gewicht aus.
Achja, gibt sie auch in kleiner Form zum Anklemmen an der Rutenspitze.





__





						Suchergebnisse
					

Onlineshop und Versandhandel für Angelzubehör




					shop.matchanglershop.de


----------



## Mescalero

@rustaweli 
Du kannst stolz auf dein Kind sein, sie weiß bereits in jungen Jahren Prioritäten zu setzen.
So kleine Perlen habe ich kürzlich ganz vorsätzlich im Bastelladen gekauft, für die beim Tackledealer des Vertrauens üblichen 2€/Dutzend bekommt man da nämlich einen ganzen Sack voll.

Zu den filigranen Methoden: meine Erfahrungen sind viel bescheidener als die der meisten hier aber ich sehe es wie daci7. Pose ist raffinierter irgendwie und macht mehr Spaß (wenn kein Wind geht). Effektiver scheint es auch zu sein.

Zum Fischen war heute leider keine Zeit, stattdessen habe ich dem Angelgerätekrämer etwas Umsatz beschert. Neben einer Tüte voll ungeplantem Kleinkram gab es ein Paar Watstiefel für wenn das Gras/die Brennesseln hüfthoch stehen und nass sind. Und auch, um die seichteren und schnellen Bereiche des Hausbaches betreten zu können. Natürlich auch für den Forellenbach - leider ist der dermaßen zugewachsen, dass man praktisch keine Stellen zum Angeln vom Ufer aus findet.

Petri @geomas ! Ich freue mich schon auf eine Fortsetzung der Ypsilonserie.


----------



## Tikey0815

Liebe Gents, ich darf hoffentlich auch ein wenig unükelig werden, melde mich aus dem Urlaub an der Ostsee zurück  
War eine tolle Woche in Scharbeuz mit viel Erlebnissen. Fast täglich ging es Abends ans Wasser und auch einmal mit Boot aufs Meer. Wobei das Bootsangeln mit nicht lag, die 1 Stündige Fahrt zur vielversprechenden Angelstelle lief noch gut aber als die Nussschale nur noch driftend über die Wellen hüpfte kam es mir hoch, ihr könnt es euch denken  Jedenfalls ist es meinem Kumpel noch gelungen 2 Schollen zu fangen bis ich quengelnd die Rückfahrt gefordert hatte 
Aber von Land aus hatten wir richtig Freude,  am Samstag Abend hatte ich dann sogar meinen Lauf auf der Haffkruger Seebrücke, ganze 10 Dorsche konnte ich überlisten wobei aber nur zwei mit über 40cm zum mitnehmen einluden, für mich wars ne tolle Woche ! Hier noch ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist mir bisher so gar nicht bekannt. Kannst bißl näher drauf eingehen? Wäre eine Möglichkeit, neben dem doch sehr wechselhaften Wetter. Das die Tage auf vieles so garnichts ging läßt mir kaum Ruhe.
> 
> Viele von Euch angeln ja schon länger, auch im Mix, Feedern/Pickern oder mit Pose. Nun Thema Rotaugen. Wie wart Ihr diesbezüglich erfolgreicher. Auf Grund mit Korb und Co, oder mit der Pose. Habt Ihr da Tendenzen verzeichnen können, vor allem in mittleren Flüssen?


Ich kannte das in der Form auch nicht. Aber 2005 bin ich an der Lahn so richtig drauf gestoßen. Braunalgen haben im Frühsommer ihre Blüte, färben dabei das Wasser wie Gülle. Dabei sondern sie offensichtlich Stoffe ab, die den Fischen den Appetit so richtig verderben.


----------



## Minimax

Oje, ein kleiner Barsch hat hier an der Spree mein Schicksal für heute Abend besiegelt, es wird also keine Fänge geben, über die ich berichten könnte, weder hier noch anderswo. Und to add insult zu injury, hat mir nun auch der kleine Gierschlund den Weg in den Franzosenthread verbaut.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, ein kleiner Barsch hat hier an der Spree mein Schicksal für heute Abend besiegelt, es wird also keine Fänge geben, über die ich berichten könnte, weder hier noch anderswo. Und to add insult zu injury, hat mir nun auch der kleine Gierschlund den Weg in den Franzosenthread verbaut.



Guter Junge der Kleine!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Guter Junge der Kleine!


Wohl Fieber?


----------



## Jason

So, liebe Ükelfreunde. Morgen geht es an den Teichen. Meine Sachen sind fast alle gepackt. Der Hanf hat 24 Stunden im Wasser verbracht und ich werde ihn gleich noch aufkochen. Mit dabei ist meine Karpfenrute und die 12ft Matchrute von Shakespeare aus dem Jahr 1977. Gepaart wird diese mit der Ambidex 2400. Stippfischen nach Old School Art. Um Störenfriede zu beseitigen hab ich vorsichtshalber noch die Spinnrute eingepackt. Geangelt wird mit Mais und Made. Also, früh aus den Federn. Bis Mittag werde ich mir gönnen, danach ruft die Baustelle. 
Hoffe ja mal, dass ich endlich mal an größere Rotaugen komme. Der Hanf soll es richten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Petri die Herren, Petri. 



Jason schrieb:


> So, liebe Ükelfreunde. Morgen geht es an den Teichen. Meine Sachen sind fast alle gepackt. Der Hanf hat 24 Stunden im Wasser verbracht und ich werde ihn gleich noch aufkochen. Mit dabei ist meine Karpfenrute und die 12ft Matchrute von Shakespeare aus dem Jahr 1977. Gepaart wird diese mit der Ambidex 2400. Stippfischen nach Old School Art. Um Störenfriede zu beseitigen hab ich vorsichtshalber noch die Spinnrute eingepackt. Geangelt wird mit Mais und Made. Also, früh aus den Federn. Bis Mittag werde ich mir gönnen, danach ruft die Baustelle.
> Hoffe ja mal, dass ich endlich mal an größere Rotaugen komme. Der Hanf soll es richten.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Klingt gut und ich wünsche dir das Petrus gnädig zu dir sein wird. Genauso hoffe ich das das Wetter mit spielt. Soll ja morgen eher ungemütlich werden.


----------



## Jason

Jetzt gerade ist es am schütten. Aber für morgen Vormittag haben sie gut angesagt. Allerdings lügen die auch viel. Außerdem habe ich Urlaub.
Da hat das Wetter schön zu sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Nabend in die Runde und Petri allen Erfolgreichen.

Ich bin heute Abend auch nochmal für 2 Stunden am Wasser gewesen. Nicht ans Flüsschen, das ist mir zu weit weg, sondern an den Fluss vor meiner Haustür.
Ich habe mir auch Toastbrot mit ans Wasser genommen, es gingen einige Stücke ins Wasser. Es dauerte nicht lange bis sich die ersten Interessenten fanden.
Doch für Möwe hatte ich nicht das richtige Zeug mitgenommen  .
Also nichts mit Schwimmbrot. Es kamen Fleischmaden und Caster zum Einsatz an der 6 Meter Kopfrute. Die ersten Plötzen ließen auch nicht lange bitte.







Von dieser größe gab es 6 Stück und noch einige kleine Barsche, die der Fleischmade nicht widerstehen konnten.
Ja und dann kam dieses Ungetüm an den Haken.






Ich würde mal sagen das es eine Grundel ist. Sowas hatte ich noch nie am Haken.
Also haben es diese Bister auch bis in die Peene geschafft.


----------



## Mescalero

Grundeln haben sich ja stellenweise explosionsartig vermehrt und haben über die Ostsee natürlich auch Zugang zur Peene. Das wird also wahrscheinlich nicht die letzte sein, die dir an den Haken geht. Petri Heil!


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich wünsche allen Fängern des Heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri ! Speziell der Hai war garantiert ein interessanter Drill 
@Professor Tinca  Glückwunsch zum neuen Tackel ! Sieht gut aus!
Ich war heute wie angekündigt unterwegs mit Kirschen, Rosinen und Ananas ..
Hatte mir ein Gewässer ausgesucht außerhalb von Braunschweig, da wir bei uns immer wieder Regen hatten den ganzen Tag!










Hier gibt es von großen Karpfen über Schleien so ziemlich alles bis zum kleinen Weisfisch .
Eine Rute mit einem 4 Gramm Waggler und eine auf Grund.
Ich habe alle 30 Minuten Stelle und Montage gewechselt von Festbleimontage über Laufbleimontage bis zum Helikopterrig mit Haar ( ganze und halbe Kirschen )
Rosinen am 6er Maishaken mit Posenmontage im Mittelwasser und mit Spionageblei auf Grund!

Habe konzentriert gefischt und alles durchprobiert mit Blick auf die Uhr .
Das Ergebnis war leider sehr ernüchternd!
Auf halbe Kirsche am Haar ein 45er Karpfen am Boldrig mit popup !
Der Fisch hatte sich leider bevor ich ihn fotografieren konnte selbstständig gemacht und sich releast ,da ich das Handy noch im Rucksack hatte .....
Ansonsten stundenlang absolut kein Zupfer !
Auf Rosinen und Ananas ganz und gar nichts!
Später habe ich dann eine Rute mit Maden bestückt! Weil ich testen wollte ob überhaupt etwas geht !
Barsche und Rotaugen folgten darauf! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Hätte besser laufen können mit dem Obst !

Werde es nochmal in der Oker testen speziell auf Döbel , allerdings ist das nicht unbedingt ein top Köder an diesem Gewässer!

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Petri heil in die Ükel-Runde - und Dir, lieber Jason, wünsche ich einen richtig schönen Angelvormittag mit viel Fisch!



Heute ging es zu einem anderen Abschnitt von Flüsschen y - dort wollte ich es erneut mit Pose und mit Kirsche probieren.
Auf dem Fußmarsch zur Angelstelle sah ich einen seltsamen Vogel - ein Rebhuhn nahm angesichts des nahenden Sportsmannes Reißaus.
Es sei ihm verziehen. Bewußt habe ich noch nie ein Rebhuhn in freier Wildbahn wahrgenommen. Das ging ja gut los.

Das Kraut wird immer dichter, aber noch gab es gut beangelbare Stellen. Am ersten Swim tat sich auf Brot und ne halbe Kirsche, angeboten an der Pose (Montage wie gestern) nüscht. Also erstmal 30 Meter weiter. Hier kam ein Ukelei von geschätzt 12cm an Land, der Racker hatte korrekt gebissen auf ne Flocke am 8er LS-2210.

Generell fällt es mir (noch?) schwer, echte Bisse vom hängerverursachten Abtauchen der Pose zu unterscheiden. Das passierte laufend.
Ein optisch äußerst vielversprechender Swim lieferte nicht und so bin ich weiter zu der Stelle, die mir vor ein paar Wochen 4 Ü40 Döbel bescherte.
Mit der Pose war dort nix zu machen, also wurde die lange Feederute klar gemacht. Auf Brotflocke am Haar gab es auch sofort einen kernigen Biß, Widerstand spürte ich leider nur für 2 Sekunden, dann war der Fisch ab. Als nächstes ging ne Güster ans Band, sie saß aber gut sichtbar in einer Krautfahne fest und verabschiedete sich beim Lösen aus dem Kraut.

Hab dann ne halbe Kirsche angeködert:





Sieht nicht schön aus, „saftet” aber richtig und hält ganz gut.

Raus damit. Nachdem sich auf Kirsche an der Posenrute an den Swims zuvor nicht viel getan hatte, war ich überrascht, als die kräftige Powerfeederrrute kräftig durchgebogen auf dem Rutenhalter vibrierte. Kein Hänger, ne, ein schöner Döbel. Zum Glück konnte ich den Burschen übers Kraut lotsen und dank des langen Kescherstiels auch recht problemlos „einsacken”.

Ha! Es funktioniert also tatsächlich. Kirschbäume sind mir am Flüsschen y bislang nicht aufgefallen, nach meiner Theorie sind die aber auch nicht nötig, um verfressene Fische zu einer Kostprobe zu verleiten.

47cm hatte der Bursche, für meine Verhältnisse ein sehr guter Fisch.





Danach verlor ich leider 2 Montagen durch Wurffehler - man muß ziemlich dicht ans andere Ufer werfen, sonst landet der Köder im Kraut. 
Und Äste reichen weit über das Wasser. Mist!

Bin nach ner Weile weiter, es gab Bisse an der Posenrute und auch an der als Bombrute mißbrauchten Powerfeeder, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Vermutlich Minis am Werk.

Auf dem Rückweg habe ich nochmal an dem optisch so reizvollen Swim Halt gemacht, dort diesmal aber nicht die Pose „reintreiben” lassen, sondern geledgert. Kirsche brachte nichts, also ein paar Flocken am Haar.

Da gab es zwei knallharte Bisse, aber der Anhieb ging ins Nirvana. Dann eher halbherzige Bisse, noch ein Versuch, Bingo! 
Ein schöner messingfarbener Döbel glitt nach kräftiger Gegenwehr in den Kescher, aber was ist denn das? Viele Schuppen, ein eher kleines Maul? 





Ein Aland! Ha, hat mich echt gefreut. Der erste seiner Art, den ich dort fangen konnte.
Ein richtig schönes Tier, 42cm lang, also kein Riese. Ist das ein Stiernacken?

Hab mir dann eine n Kaffee eingegossen und langsam zusammengepackt. Ein Feldhase beobachtete mich aus 40-50m Entfernung.
Also drei Fische, 3 Arten, keine großartige Ausbeute angesichts der Fahrerei und vielen Stunden, aber es war doch ein schöner Angeltag.

Ach ja - ne halbe Kirsche, weil die roten Murmeln offenbar schwimmen mit Kern drin. Also aufbeißen und raus mit dem Kern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages! Ein besonderes Petri rufe ich @geomas zu. Ein hübscher Aland. Hat er auch den lautplatschenden Kampf an der Oberfläche gesucht?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas

Ein ganz großes Petri zum Aland.  Auch ein Dank an die immer schön geschriebenen Beiträge.
Zum Thema Kirschen kann ich auch etwas beitragen.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir Kirschen entkernt und "eingeweckt" (allein das Wort) als wir dann beim erkalten feststellten das lauter Würmer rumschwammen hab ich beschlossen die Gläser nicht wegzukippen sondern damit zu Fischen. Also 2 Gläser geöffnet, in nen Eimer gekippt und los gings mit der Match und kleiner Balsapose.
An der Stelle wo ich dann hinbin wusst ich schon das Aitel da sind und hab angefangen mit den Kirschen zu füttern. Gleich die ersten Drift brachten Fisch.
Je mehr ich einfütterte umso größer wurde der Fressrausch der Aitel sprich ich konnte an einer Stelle innerhalb kürzester Zeit sehr viele Aitel fangen ohne sie zu verschrecken. Dieses Phänomen hatte ich in den Jahren davor auch schon mal beobachtet als ich mit gekauften gefischt hab.

Daher lieber Georg versuch mal an einer Stelle wo du weist das welche sich aufhalten mal Kirschen zu füttern es könnte sich also lohnen. Das Gewässer sieht ja nach richtig Fisch aus.


----------



## rustaweli

Na dann wünsche ich heute viel Spaß da draussen @Jason  . Paar Tacklebilder auf Deiner Terrasse passen auch!
@Finke20 , Petri und ja, eine wundervolle Grundel. Aber bitte vorsichtig bei Bildern! Sie sind sehr selten und auch wahnsinnig empfindlich. Sie werden wohl bald auf roten Listen erscheinen, umso schöner mal wieder eine sehen zu dürfen  
@Waller Michel Petri und viel Spaß weiterhin auf Deinen Obstler Trip!
@geomas kennt Schneidern scheinbar garnicht mehr, Petri allgemein u vor allem zum Kirschdöbel samt Aland! Dennoch schien es bei Dir leicht chaotischer als sonst. Das mit der Bisserkennung kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Passiert mir wirklich oft beim Trotten. Biss, Hänger? 
Größter Dank und Ehre gebührt aber dieses Mal einem tugendhaften Perca fluviatilis, welcher in ritterlicher Manier und aufopferungsvoll dafür sorgte, unseren @Minimax auf der rechtsseitigen Seite des Rhein zu halten und somit vorm Franzosenturm zu bewahren. Wohl wissend das ihm am Ende doch nur Diskriminierung entgegenschlägt und er wieder nur auf sein Aussehen und seine Fressgewohnheiten reduziert wird. Da kann er noch so oft nach Mais schnappen.
@Ukel @Andal , danke für die Hinweise zu den Cups. Stipperei ist derzeit echt schon Wissenschaft, Wahnsinn. Dachte es gibt so einfache, normale Telestangen mit Becher, aber nein, man braucht wieder teure Pole, Endverstärker, Cup Kits, Pole Kits 
Das paßt dann doch nicht zu mir und meiner Angelei. Dann halt Schleuder und,oder Bälle werfen.

Habt ne schöne Zeit!


----------



## Papamopps

Petri allen Fängern. 
@geomas echt schön bei dir!

Ich war gestern noch mal schnell los. 
Altes Grundfutter verfüttern....aber es war Wetterwechsel, es fuhren manchmal 3-4 Schiffe gleichzeitig vorbei... also extremer sog und dann kam der Regen. 

Eine ging mir ans Band




Auch sie schaut genau so grummelig, wie ich es war.

Und ein paa Bilder von niedlichen Tieren. 
Es ist eben die Natur die zählt. 

Am Ende hat vor meiner Rute ein Schwan gegrundelt...da war dann einpacken angesagt. 








	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## Jason

Auf geht's.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Jason! Genieße die Zeit am Wasser und verwöhne uns mit Fischbildern.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @Jason! Genieße die Zeit am Wasser und verwöhne uns mit Fischbildern.


Bitteschön 





Gruß Jason


----------



## rolfmoeller

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger.
Danke für Eure Berichte und Bilder, weiter so.


----------



## Jason

Sie werden größer. Aber da geht noch was. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich heute viel Spaß da draussen @Jason  . Paar Tacklebilder auf Deiner Terrasse passen auch!
> @Finke20 , Petri und ja, eine wundervolle Grundel. Aber bitte vorsichtig bei Bildern! Sie sind sehr selten und auch wahnsinnig empfindlich. Sie werden wohl bald auf roten Listen erscheinen, umso schöner mal wieder eine sehen zu dürfen
> @Waller Michel Petri und viel Spaß weiterhin auf Deinen Obstler Trip!
> @geomas kennt Schneidern scheinbar garnicht mehr, Petri allgemein u vor allem zum Kirschdöbel samt Aland! Dennoch schien es bei Dir leicht chaotischer als sonst. Das mit der Bisserkennung kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Passiert mir wirklich oft beim Trotten. Biss, Hänger?
> Größter Dank und Ehre gebührt aber dieses Mal einem tugendhaften Perca fluviatilis, welcher in ritterlicher Manier und aufopferungsvoll dafür sorgte, unseren @Minimax auf der rechtsseitigen Seite des Rhein zu halten und somit vorm Franzosenturm zu bewahren. Wohl wissend das ihm am Ende doch nur Diskriminierung entgegenschlägt und er wieder nur auf sein Aussehen und seine Fressgewohnheiten reduziert wird. Da kann er noch so oft nach Mais schnappen.
> @Ukel @Andal , danke für die Hinweise zu den Cups. Stipperei ist derzeit echt schon Wissenschaft, Wahnsinn. Dachte es gibt so einfache, normale Telestangen mit Becher, aber nein, man braucht wieder teure Pole, Endverstärker, Cup Kits, Pole Kits
> Das paßt dann doch nicht zu mir und meiner Angelei. Dann halt Schleuder und,oder Bälle werfen.
> 
> Habt ne schöne Zeit!


Das mit den Pole Cups kannst du auch an jeder Telestippe machen. Es ist nur etwas umständlicher den Cup zu beladen.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Jason - hoffentlich kannst/konntest Du die Zeit am Teich so richtig genießen.

@Papamopps - Petri heil, die Angelei an so nem großen Strom kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
Finds aber prima, wie konstant Du fängst.

@Waller Michel - Petri zum Karpfen und den Minis auf Made.

@dawurzelsepp - danke für den Tipp mit dem Freßrausch der Döbel!
Wenn die Kirschen-Preise etwas nach unten gegangen sind werde ich mal „angreifen”, wie von Dir empfohlen.

@Kochtopf - gehts heute bei Dir los mit dem epischen Pietschen? 
Ich drücke alle verfügbaren Daumen, daß Du ne richtig gute Zeit hast am Fluß!




Danke für die Petri und Likes. Verglichen mit echten Spezis fange ich ja eher bescheiden, aber letztlich kann ich die Stunden an den Flüsschen, in der Natur so genießen, daß die nervige Fahrerei schnell vergessen ist.


----------



## Jason

Ein Barsch biss auch auf meine Friedfisch Rute. Der erste den ich hier am Teich gefangen habe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Ein Barsch biss auch auf meine Friedfisch Rute. Der erste den ich hier am Teich gefangen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348108
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Denk dir nix, grad die Vorliebe der Bärsche für wurmiges macht sie für die "Regeln" zu echten Zwitterwesen. Wobei ich weder einen heimischen Fisch kenne, der streng vegetarisch lebt, noch einen sog. Friedfisch, der noch nicht auf originäre Raubfischköder gebissen hätte.


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> Das mit den Pole Cups kannst du auch an jeder Telestippe machen. Es ist nur etwas umständlicher den Cup zu beladen.


Naja, bei einer 4-5 m Stippe mag das noch gehen, aber darüber wird’s schwierig, denke ich mal. Außerdem sind die Spitzen bei Telestippen häufig so dünn, da halten auch die Pötte zum Dranstecken nicht.  Und wenn man dickere Spitzen hat, muss man sich auch fragen, ob man die richtige Rute ein (oder aus-) gepackt hat . Die Pots zum Schrauben gehen definitiv nicht dran.


----------



## Andal

Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, bei einer 4-5 m Stippe mag das noch gehen, aber darüber wird’s schwierig, denke ich mal. Außerdem sind die Spitzen bei Telestippen häufig so dünn, da halten auch die Pötte zum Dranstecken nicht.  Und wenn man dickere Spitzen hat, muss man sich auch fragen, ob man die richtige Rute ein (oder aus-) gepackt hat . Die Pots zum Schrauben gehen definitiv nicht dran.


Irgendwas is immer!


----------



## Ukel

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwas is immer!


Jo, kannste nix machen


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, lieber Jason - hoffentlich kannst/konntest Du die Zeit am Teich so richtig genießen.


Oh ja, das habe ich. Schreibe heute Abend mal ein paar Zeilen darüber. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Für die Angelei mit der Match oder Bolorute würde ich auch eher zu einer Schleuder greifen. Vorteilhaft ist es dann auch, wenn man einen Satz für unterschiedliche Weiten hat sowohl für Futter als auch für Köder. Und bei etwas Übung kann man mit einer Fletsche schon ziemlich genau treffen. Wir haben damals eine Futterwanne aufgestellt und dann versucht sie immer wieder zu treffen mit den Futterballen. Mit den kleinen Schleudern für Maden und Partikel schießt man ja nicht auf große Entfernung und das läßt sich gut händeln auch ohne große Übung.
Aber wenn man schon so anfängt dann ist es mit dem leichten Gepäck auch bald dahin.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Ukel

Zunächst einmal noch Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, ich hatte wenig Zeit und nur mal so auf die Schnelle hier hereingeschaut.
Etwas bebildertes von vor zwei Tagen möchte ich beitragen, war wieder am Fluss L unterwegs. Zunächst zwei Stellen, wo es im Februar zwei ansehnliche Barben auf LB und Sammys Flocke gab, vorgestern dann aber nur einen Nachwuchsdöbel, ebenfalls auf Flocke. Da mir dieser Bereich aber weiter keinen Erfolg versprach, ging es eine ganze Ecke weiter. Hier hatte ich Tage zuvor einen Platz entdeckt, der von anderen Anglern gut präpariert war, sogar mit einem flachen Bereich, wo man sich gut niederlassen konnte. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






L hat hier eine Verengung und auf meiner Seite eine Rückströmung, allerdings auch mit einigen Turbulenzen. Einiges an Sträuchern, Bäumen und Totholz säumt diesen Platz, aber wie sich herausstellte, unter Wasser sehr sauber. Der Korb mit LB und Flocke am Haken nach links Richtung überhängenden Busch platziert. Lange tat sich nichts, doch irgendwann gab's ein Zittern in der Spitze und dann wurde sie langsam ein paar Zentimeter herumgezogen. Anschlag, starker Widerstand und ein heftiger Drill um das Holz herum begann. Zunächst noch im Unklaren, was da wohl dranhängt, entpuppte sich der Gegner als 67er Barbe, die sich total verausgabte, sie musste tatsächlich fast wiederbelebt werden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Danach hatte ich noch zwei gute Bisse, konnte aber sie aber nicht verwerten.
Kurios, was ich an dieser Stelle zunächst kaum beachtete, da schaute eine bunte Stange vor mir im Boden heraus. Bei genauerer Betrachtung erwies sich dieses als ein Einkaufswagen, der vollständig in das Ufer "eingewachsen" war


----------



## geomas

Super Bericht und ein wunderschöner Zielfisch, lieber @Ukel !



Aus Neugier: kannst Du was zur Haken- und Flockengröße sagen?
Ich bin momentan ein wenig verunsichert, große Flocken fangen gut, schreien aber nach „Riesenhaken”.


----------



## Ukel

Lieber @ geomas, vielen Dank. Schreibe später was dazu, muss erst noch einiges erledigen


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Ukel , @Waller Michel , @Papamopps , @geomas und @Jason !

Ich lese eure Berichte und denke mir so: was für ein ignoranter Idiot ich doch früher gewesen bin. Die Ansitzangelei auf Friedfisch habe ich für das Allerlangweiligste und Eintönigste gehalten. Schon an den wenigen Berichten sieht man, wie vielfältig und facettenreich das Fischen auf Plötze, Barbe, Barsch und Döbel ist.

Hier geht gerade (meteorologisch) die Welt unter und später steht noch ein Anstandsbesuch bei der extended family auf dem Programm. Die Angelei fällt für heute und morgen leider ins sprichwörtliche Wasser. Aber ab Freitag ist Zeit und angeblich auch etwas stabileres Wetter!
Viel Glück allen, die den Elementen trotzen und scharfe Haken ins Wasser befördern, um sie wenig später mit schillernden Flossenträgern wieder einzukurbeln!


----------



## Papamopps

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Ukel , @Waller Michel , @Papamopps , @geomas und @Jason !
> 
> Ich lese eure Berichte und denke mir so: was für ein ignoranter Idiot ich doch früher gewesen bin. Die Ansitzangelei auf Friedfisch habe ich für das Allerlangweiligste und Eintönigste gehalten. Schon an den wenigen Berichten sieht man, wie vielfältig und facettenreich das Fischen auf Plötze, Barbe, Barsch und Döbel ist.



Bei mir war es eine leichte Entscheidung. 
Alle Seen nur mit Verein... das ist, wenn man die Gewässer nicht kennt für 3 Personen echt kanckig. 

Also ab an den Rhein... spinnfischen. 
Das war für meine Söhne oft frustrieren...und mich auch. 

Dann eine schöne Stelle im Rhein, mit Hafenmole gefunden und trotzdem im Strom. 
Also ruhiger Hafenbereich - Matchangeln oder light feeder
Srömungskante - heavy Feeder 

Oder eben auch ab und zu Spinfischen.
Die Quantität war letztes Jahr bein Feedern schon toll. 
Aber 2x ein 40+Rotauge dieses Jahr war schon prima. 

Fehlt noch die Barbe. Die ist mein Kleiner Sohn im Vorsprung mit einer 43er. 

Morgen geht es an das neue Gewässer. 
5Ha See mit Jahreskarten, bevor man in den Verein wechseln kann


----------



## Waller Michel

Soo war auch am Wasser und hatte mit allem drum und dran aufgebaut zum Karpfenangeln .
Nach einer Halben Stunde fragte meine Frau, du sag mal, hat Frieda_ ( unser großer Hund )
lauter Ameisen auf sich? 
Wir den Hund kontrolliert!  Es waren alles Zecken !
Frieda hatte jetzt insgesamt sage und schreibe 24 Zecken! 
unsere kleine 7 ! Und ich 3 ......
jetzt bin ich wieder zurück und erstmal geschockt!  Hoffe wir haben alle gefunden? 
Ich hasse die Viecher! 



_


----------



## Mescalero

Da hilft nur wiederholtes Absuchen und selbst dann übersieht man immer wieder welche von den Drecksviechern. Was sich die Evolution dabei gedacht hat....wahrscheinlich war sie sturzbetrunken oder stoned oder beides.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja Michi. 
Zecken sind so das Ekelhafteste was ich kenne und eigentlich bin ich nicht zimperlich.

Zum Glück sind es hier (gefühlt) weniger geworden die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Prinzchen

@ Michael: Warst du in Sonnenberg? Da ist es dieses Jahr extrem mit den Zecken. Wollte eigentl. dort das Westufer des großen Sees mähen, aber wenn ich mir dein Bild so betrachte... keine gute Idee.


----------



## Waller Michel

Meine Frau hat jetzt ne geschlagene Stunde die Hunde und uns abgesucht und später nochmal! 
Ich finde die Viecher auch verdammt ecklig !

*LG *


----------



## Waller Michel

Prinzchen schrieb:


> @ Michael: Warst du in Sonnenberg? Da ist es dieses Jahr extrem mit den Zecken. Wollte eigentl. dort das Westufer des großen Sees mähen, aber wenn ich mir dein Bild so betrachte... keine gute Idee.


Nee in Denstorf ....in Sonnenbrrg hatten wir nix bisher
Lass das lieber mit dem Mähen! Kennst ja unsere Hunde, Frieda war übersäht damit
LG


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Super Bericht und ein wunderschöner Zielfisch, lieber @Ukel !
> 
> 
> 
> Aus Neugier: kannst Du was zur Haken- und Flockengröße sagen?
> Ich bin momentan ein wenig verunsichert, große Flocken fangen gut, schreien aber nach „Riesenhaken”.


Ich bin selber noch am Suchen, welches der perfekte Haken ist und wie die Flocke sein sollte. Momentan nutzte ich diese Öhrhaken, da recht feindrahtig, aber dennoch ausreichend stabil sind.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Flocke erscheint anfänglich recht groß, wird aber nach dem Anbringen wieder kleiner.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Flocke drücke ich zunächst auf der Schnur knapp oberhalb des Haken fest zusammen und ziehe den Haken an der Schnur in die Flocke hinein. Nicht zu weit, damit der Haken im flockigen Teil verbleibt. Nun nochmal etwas ausrichten, damit der Haken nicht zu offensichtlich zu erkennen ist. Nochmals den gekneteten Bereich rundherum fest andrücken, so dass der Haken gut festsitzt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Überstehendes auf der Schnur oder ein Zuviel des flockigen Bereichs knabber ich selber ab, Vorsicht dabei, Haken spitzt.
Im simulierten Wasserbad sieht es etwas so aus:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Im Fluss L allerdings, strömungsbedingt, doch deutlich länglicher geformt und auf Kosten der Sorgfalt nicht immer so schön. Möglicherweise gibt es aber durchaus Künstler, die das besser hinbekommen. Fehlbisse habe ich schließlich auch immer wieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön bebildert!
Ähnlich sieht das bei mir auch aus.

Die Hakengröße richtet sich immer nach der Größe der Flocken, die ich verwende.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja Michi.
> Zecken sind so das Ekelhafteste was ich kenne und eigentlich bin ich nicht zimperlich.
> 
> Zum Glück sind es hier (gefühlt) weniger geworden die letzten Jahre.



Gefühlt eher weniger? Wohl kaum! Dieses Jahr ist es richtig extrem.
Traue mich kaum noch mit dem Mountainbike raus. Was ich da schon von Trails(in BW bin ich übrigens kriminell wenn ich die fahre, oft steht sogar Polizei im Wald, wartet und gibt Strafe. 2 Meter Regel - Schwaben halt) mitgeschleppt habe, auch meine Kids. Gab die Tage auch einen Bericht bei "nano", 3sat, wegen der diesjährigen Zeckenplage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gefühlt eher weniger? Wohl kaum! Dieses Jahr ist es richtig extrem.




Bei mir hier schon.
Ich hatte schon ein paar Jahre keine mehr zum Glück.
Und ich bin oft draußen und sitze manchmal stundenlang in der Natur rum(beim Angeln).


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank, @Ukel , für die vorzüglich illustrierte Flocken-Frage-Antwort!
Den Owner Pint hatte ich  früher als interessant registriert, aber noch nicht im Bestand oder probiert.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gefühlt eher weniger? Wohl kaum! Dieses Jahr ist es richtig extrem.
> Traue mich kaum noch mit dem Mountainbike raus. Was ich da schon von Trails(in BW bin ich übrigens kriminell wenn ich die fahre, oft steht sogar Polizei im Wald, wartet und gibt Strafe. 2 Meter Regel - Schwaben halt) mitgeschleppt habe, auch meine Kids. Gab die Tage auch einen Bericht bei "nano", 3sat, wegen der diesjährigen Zeckenplage.


Ich finde es auch wirklich richtig extrem! 
War wirklich schon in fast der ganzen Welt unterwegs aber das was unser Hund heute hatte habe ich noch nicht erlebt! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Ukel , @Waller Michel , @Papamopps , @geomas und @Jason !
> 
> Ich lese eure Berichte und denke mir so: was für ein ignoranter Idiot ich doch früher gewesen bin. Die Ansitzangelei auf Friedfisch habe ich für das Allerlangweiligste und Eintönigste gehalten. Schon an den wenigen Berichten sieht man, wie vielfältig und facettenreich das Fischen auf Plötze, Barbe, Barsch und Döbel ist.
> 
> Hier geht gerade (meteorologisch) die Welt unter und später steht noch ein Anstandsbesuch bei der extended family auf dem Programm. Die Angelei fällt für heute und morgen leider ins sprichwörtliche Wasser. Aber ab Freitag ist Zeit und angeblich auch etwas stabileres Wetter!
> Viel Glück allen, die den Elementen trotzen und scharfe Haken ins Wasser befördern, um sie wenig später mit schillernden Flossenträgern wieder einzukurbeln!



Ja, das Coarse Angling, oder Angeln auf "Nicht Edelfische", dann selbiges Specimen Hunting kann einen echt packen. Wenn Du dann noch solch geniale Menschen vereint an unserem Stammtisch triffst, Dich noch in englischen Gruppen rumtreibst und einschlägige Seiten besuchst, ist man hoffnungslos in leidenschaftlicher Liebe gefangen, eins mit sich und Natur und bewundert gar den tollen Fang von Ukeleis und schmilzt dahin im Angesicht eines Augenrots. So spannend und vielfältig diese Angelei!

Sodele, morgen in aller Früh heißt es Rotaugen die Neunte. Ihr verschmähtet alles in Liebe von mir angebotene, Brot, Mais, Würmchen...
Nicht Wenige wären beleidigt und abweisend ob solch eines Verhaltens dem Gastgeber gegenüber. Aber was mich betrifft, wie kann ich Euch sauer sein während unsere Blicke sich kreuzen? Oder sei es nur die Hoffnung auf einen schweifenden, stolzen Blickes Eurerseits?!
Also heute Spots gesucht und mich für diesen entschieden.





Mittig gerade aus der Hauptstrom, direkt rechts führt ein Nebenarm rein, auch Kinderstube genannt, linksseitig mündet ein herrlicher Forellenbach in den Strom.
Nun meine geschätzten Rotaugen, vieles habt Ihr abgelehnt, so bitte ich Euch morgen zu Tische auf Maden. Einen Liter besorgt, Pose wird gegen Drennan Insert Waggler 1,3 Gramm getauscht, Pin gegen Stationäre. Als Beilage gibt es einen Futtermix. Laßt mich nicht allein am gedeckten Tisch zurück.


----------



## Mescalero

Bei uns gab es eine Planänderung, der Familienbesuch fällt flach. Gut so...
Bei der kürzlichen Angelwanderung zur Quelle war mir ein interessantes Stück aufgefallen, leider saß da ein Jäger bräsig mittendrin.... Es handelt sich um einige kleinere, zusammenhängende Tümpel, sehr flach und klar, mit Verbindung zum Fluss. Vermutlich ein Altarm und zwar ein richtig alter. Wenn es nicht wie aus Kannen schüttet, versuche ich am Nachmittag mein Glück.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero  und @rustaweli - klingt bei Euch beiden wie ein guter Plan! 
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen (mir selbst auch, schaden kanns nich).


----------



## Jason

Wie versprochen in paar Zeilen von meinen heutigen Ansitz. Es war einfach nur schön. Es hat zwar die ersten 2 Stunden geregnet, aber damit konnte ich leben. Es tröpfelte sachte vor sich hin. Stellte aber vorsichtshalber den Schirm auf. 




Ich hatte absolut meine Ruhe. Keine Menschenseele weit und breit. Noch nicht mal ein Spaziergänger. Ich konnte in Ruhe die Seele baumeln 
lassen und die Klänge der Natur lauschen. Was mich am meisten freute, dass ich seit Jahren mal wieder einen Eisvogel gesehen habe. 
Es flog übers Wasser und verschwand im gegenüberliegenden Gebüsch. 
An meiner Karpfenrute tat sich leider nichts. Einen kurzer Kontakt gab es. Der Waggler war einmal kurz abgetaucht. Zwei Maiskörner auf
6er Haken wurden verschmählt. Dafür lief es auf der Matchrute gut. Ca. 20 Rotaugen und der bereits erwähnte Barsch, über den ich mich echt freute. Die vierte Fischart, die ich aus dem Teich ziehen konnte. 




Erholung war angesagt




Das größte Rotauge war so an die 15cm. Auch wenn keine Riesen dabei waren, bin ich zufrieden Heim gefahren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@Finke20 
Warum lachst du denn?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja Michi.
> Zecken sind so das Ekelhafteste was ich kenne und eigentlich bin ich nicht zimperlich.
> 
> Zum Glück sind es hier (gefühlt) weniger geworden die letzten Jahre.


Ich find Zecken vom aussehen nicht ekelhaft. Es sind die Krankheiten, die sie hervorrufen können, was sie so ekelhaft macht. Sie ist auch nur ein Lebewesen, die aber keiner braucht. Wenn ich eine Spinne bei uns im Haus sehe, schmeiß ich sie raus, und zwar lebend,(nicht wie meine Frau. Staubsauger raus und flupp, weg ist sie). 
Ich weiß..... of Topic.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

So ihr Friedfisch Schwarmwissen Leute... 

Ich war heute am neuen Gewässer - 2h Spinnfischen - und Angelstellen sichten und Tiefen abschätzen. 

Fakten: 
- 5ha 
- Sehr klares Wasser
- Längliche Form, an einer Seite 2 Bäche Zulauf
- Am anderen Ende ein größerer Ablauf
- Tiefste Stell 7m 
- Vom Rand schnell tiefgehend, also typisch Baggerloch
- man sah einige Karfen steigen
- man sah Schwärme Kleinfische steigen


Mein Plan für Morgen:
- Kurze Feederrute/Winklepicker mit 30g Körben
- Matchrute 8-18g mit kleinem Waggler
- ggf Method Feeder


Was habt ihr für Tips für mich? 

Montage: Schlaufe oder Durchlauf? 
In der Mitte an einer tiefen Stelle?
Am Rand/Kante? 

Bin ja eher ein Flussmonster 

Und ich hoffe, es ist heute nicht sooooo windstill


----------



## Waller Michel

*Petri Heil an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages! 
@Jason 
Einen schönen Abgelplatz hast du dir dort eingerichtet! 

ich habe vorhin erstmal Zecken Spray von Autan für uns geholt und morgen fahre ich mal zu Fressnapf gucken was es für Hunde gibt! Habe keine Lust mir von den Viechern den Sommer versauen zu lassen! 

LG Michael *


----------



## geomas

@Jason - danke für die schönen Fotos und den Bericht generell von Deiner Angelsession. Bin schon gespannt, welche Species Du als 5te fangen kannst.
Wie siehts dort krautmäßig aus? Einen Versuch mit ner einfachen, leichten Grundbleimontage wäre ne Überlegung wert.

@Papamopps - instinktiv würde ich zunächst an Zuläufen und eher ufernah angreifen. Falls die Fische Futter von der Oberfläche nehmen und es wenig Wassergeflügel gibt, könnte man auch nen Versuch mit Schwimmbrot starten.


----------



## Minimax

Ach lieber @Jason, das sind so schöne Bilder von Deinem Weiher, und dein kleines ordentliches Basislager atmet friedliche Entspannung, muckelig unterm Schirm. Ich merke, es ist gut die "elektrische Spannung" mal wieder für einen Nachmittag, oder Vormittag herauszunehmen, ohne Zielfisch, ohne Montagenexperiment oder Gerätetest- 
ich glaube, wenns vom Entschleunigen vom Alltag nichts besseres als Angeln gibt, dann gibrs beim Entschleunigen vom ANgeln nichts besseres als die leichte Posenangelei am Weiherchen.


----------



## rustaweli

Ükel, Grundeln, Barsch, läuft. Nur wo bleiben meine Rotaugen? Aber ich warte, sind vielleicht Langschläfer.


----------



## rustaweli

Die größte Grundel bisher. Sogar im Smoking, Gentleman eben.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die größte Grundel bisher. Sogar im Smoking, Gentleman eben.
> Anhang anzeigen 348166


Woow das ist aber wirklich eine sehr schöne Grundel !
Wird schon noch werden mit dem Zielfisch ! Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen! 

Petri natürlich und habe einen schönen Tag! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> ich habe vorhin erstmal Zecken Spray von Autan für uns geholt und morgen fahre ich mal zu Fressnapf gucken was es für Hunde gibt! Habe keine Lust mir von den Viechern den Sommer versauen zu lassen!




Das Einzige was wirklich hilft ist Frontline!
Dann hat der Hund Ruhe.


----------



## Mescalero

Ja das stimmt. Die ganzen Ayurveda- und homöopathischen Mittelchen sind zwar nett und gut fürs Gewissen aber bei den Sauviechern ist es wirklich sinnvoll, die Keule auszupacken. Lieber kein Risiko eingehen, zumal Zecken nicht einfach nur Juckreiz verursachen.

Wobei es Gegenden oder Zeckenarten geben soll, wo selbst Frontline u.a. nicht mehr zuverlässig wirkt, habe ich gehört.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Einzige was wirklich hilft ist Frontline!
> Dann hat der Hund Ruhe.


Danke für die Info ! Werde ich später mal nach Ausschau halten!  Gibt's ja glaube ich auch speziell gegen Zecken ......
Denke mal das ist hier auch das Wetter im Moment! Heute Abend fahren wir rüber nach Brandenburg und dann sind die Hunde und wir selbstverständlich auch wieder im Gras und das sooo wie gestern möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben! 
Bin ja wirklich nicht empfindlich aber das kann sich wirklich niemand vorstellen wie das gestern war ,mit 24 Zecken auf einem Hund! 

Hoffe das wir dort in der Prignitz nicht zuviel Regen haben am Wochenende, da ich natürlich auch gerne Angeln möchte. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich wegen Corona das erste mal keine DAFV Jahreskarte und da ich natürlich auch gerne in der Nacht angeln möchte, muss ich mir eine Wochenkarte für 25 Euro holen + 13 Euro Nachtangelgenehmigung .....ist ganz schön happig im Vergleich zu einer Jahreskarte !
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch noch eine Jahreskarte für Brandenburg besorgen soll?  Das hätte ich beim nächsten mal schon wieder raus. 

LG Michael


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Scalibor Halsbänder sind sehr wirksam, selbst am Mittelmeer.
Ein Nachbarshund hatte mal Borreliose - da war nichts mehr an Lebensfreude zu sehen.. .
Euch Allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ferdinand bekommt Avantix, das den Rückenstrich entlang geträufelt wird. Ist ein verschreibungspflichtiges Präparat, das gut hilft. Üblicherweise musste die Prozedur zweimal jährlich vollzogen werden. In diesem Jahr brauchte er schon nach 6 Wochen die zweite Ladung. Auch bei uns ist der Zeckenbefall extrem. Ich hatte auch schon drei Zecken, bin aber gegen FMSE geimpft.


----------



## rhinefisher

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bin ja wirklich nicht empfindlich aber das kann sich wirklich niemand vorstellen wie das gestern war ,mit 24 Zecken auf einem Hund!



Oh doch - unser Bouvier hatte nach einer Nacht am Doubs HUNDERTE.
Wir haben, Bouviers sind echte Fellmonster, den ganzen Tag Zecken vom Hund geklaubt... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ferdinand bekommt Avantix, das den Rückenstrich entlang geträufelt wird.


Genau dieses verwenden wir auch seit 2 oder 3 Jahren im Alltag und sind ganz zufrieden.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch noch eine Jahreskarte für Brandenburg besorgen soll? Das hätte ich beim nächsten mal schon wieder raus.



Da brauchste ja nicht lange überlegen, Michi!




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ferdinand bekommt Avantix, das den Rückenstrich entlang geträufelt wird.



Ja so funktioniert das Frontlinezeug auch.
Ist vielleicht der gleiche Wirkstoff?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: Ein Grundelbock im Laichkleid. Wenn die bereits sind, färben sie sich tiefschwarz. Auch wenn ich Grundeln nicht mag ist es ein schöner Fisch den Du da gefangen hast. Petri dazu.


----------



## Andal

Zecken hatte ich in meinem Leben genau EINE und das war vor 42 Jahren. Mich mögen sie zum Glück absolut nicht.

Aber irgend einen biologischen Nutzen müssen sie haben. Sonst gäbe es sie ja nicht. Ich bin nur noch nicht dahinter gekommen, wem sie nutzen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da hast Du recht, Andal! Auch Zecken und Wanzen gehören zum Ganzen...Im Zweifelsfall hat die Evolution die Zecken als Nahrungspotenzial eingeplant.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht, Andal! Auch Zecken und Wanzen gehören zum Ganzen...Im Zweifelsfall hat die Evolution die Zecken als Nahrungspotenzial eingeplant.


Eben. Jedenfalls raffen sie, respektive die von ihnen übertragenen Krankheiten nicht alle dahin, nur eben ein paar Schwache und nie das Ganze. Sie würden sich ja der eigenen Lebensgrundlage berauben und die Evolution unterbrechen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Also nix für ungut! 
Aber ob Evolution oder Nahrungspotenzial oder auch nicht. ......
Ich hasse die Sauviecher !!!!
Leider kommt man gerade beim Ansitzangeln immer wieder damit in Kontakt. Ich hatte auch ewig keine mehr gehabt, dafür gestern gleich drei! 

LG


----------



## Andal

Was man hasst, muss man wenigstens einmal gemocht haben! 

Ich bin auch kein Zeckenfreund, aber es gibt sie eben.


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich werde ich nach einem erneuten Ausflug zu Flüsschen y weder das Gewässer an sich, noch seine Bewohner und schon gar nicht meine Angeln hassen.
Die lange Powerfeeder und ne alte handgebaute britische Quivertiprute sollen es heute richten.

Neulich gab es dort 4 Fische und 4 Species, zuletzt 3 Fische und 3 Arten - hoffentlich setzt sich dieser Trend nicht fort.
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - dem festen Vorsatz, einen sehr großen Bogen um Askari zu machen, bin ich angesichts eines sehr interessanten Angebots schwach geworden.
Ne Shimano Multi-Feeder, nutzbar in 9 und 11 ft, war wirklich sehr stark gesenkt und ich habe virtuell zugegriffen.
Mal sehen, ob sie diesmal liefern oder es wieder gründlichst vermasseln.


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch auf Flocke am 4er Haken: Ukelei. Der muß Hunger gehabt haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Fisch auf Flocke am 4er Haken: Ukelei. Der muß Hunger gehabt haben.




Das ist ja n Ding.
3 Pfünder?


----------



## Jason

DenizJP schrieb:


> tu grad alte Fotos scannen
> 
> ich war schon damals begeisterter Angler. Schon damals eine große Leidenschaft ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348218
> Anhang anzeigen 348219
> Anhang anzeigen 348220
> Anhang anzeigen 348222


Schöne Bilder aber falsche Abteilung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab das mal in den Fototrööt verschoben (falls es jemand sucht: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/foto-des-heutigen-tages.308547/page-102#post-5057323)


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Herren, wieder daheim. Was soll ich sagen, dieser Tag wird mir auch ohne Großfisch ewiglich in Erinnerung bleiben. Aber beginne ich von vorn. Bitte ermahnt mich, sollte ich mich zu lang fassen. Alles begann gestern. Nach dem Essen war ich leicht faul, der Wetterbericht versprach Regen am Vormittag. Also mit der Liebsten gesprochen und eine Ausrede gesucht. Ach Gogo, gehe ich eben später und packe sowie siebe ich die Maden später. Gesagt, abgemacht. Kurz nach 3 wachte ich aber auf und konnte nicht mehr schlafen. Also doch früh los. Ein Packet Maden gesiebt. Brauche ich das 2. noch? Nachgeschaut, durch die Hände gleiten lassen, wieder in den Kühlschrank. Kurz vorm los machen, ach wer weiß, komm, nimm das 2. Päckle auch noch mit. Also zum Kühlschrank und Schreck laß nach. Irgendwo offen und ein paar Maden krochen fröhlich rum. Gott sei Dank, noch bemerkt, ich wäre erledigt gewesen. Dann zum Wasser, aber doch meine letzte Schneiderstelle. Irgendwie hatte ich so ein Gefühl. Nicht lange und dieser Freund sagte "Hallo" um dann wieder glücklich sein Unwesen treiben zu dürfen.
Klein aber fein.





Dann folgten alsbald die Grundeln. Hmmm, wo sind meine Freunde?
Rotaugen Angeln heißt superfein angeln, habe ich mal gelesen. Dann halt 18er Haken und nur eine Made testen. Herrlich, richtige Entscheidung. Ukeleis stiegen ein und später auch meine Rotaugen. Perfekt, oder? Telefon klingelt. Meine Liebste, wir haben beim Einkauf was vergessen. Nein oder? Was nun? Also zum Nachbarkollegen und gefragt wie lange er noch bleibt. Knappe Stunde sagte er. Dann ihn gebeten kurz auf mein Zeug aufzupassen und im Dauerlauf zum Auto. Am Parkplatz angekommen, ein anderer Angler im Drill und bittet um Kescherhilfe. Also geholfen und eine riesige Brachse gelandet. Dann los, Tankstelle, Heim und zurück. Katastrophe, aber alles ok. Dann noch genüßlich weiter geangelt und mich den ständig gleichen Fragen vorbeilaufender Angler gestellt. "Nein, ich angle nicht auf Karpfen, nein, ich möchte keine Köderfische, ja, ich mag diese Angelei und bin glückseelig auch bei kleinen Fischen.
Grundeln habe ich irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen, aber 31 Massige, liebe 8 Wappentiere, einen Barsch und herrliche 27(!) Rotaugen. Atemberaubende Kämpfer. Ich liebe sie einfach!
So ein schöner Tag!
Falls jemand fragt warum Setzkescher. Wegen meiner Beobachtungen beim Prof sowie der Aufforderung in alter Literatur zum Hältern von Herrn Karl Heintz, da Rotaugen ihre Freunde und Verwandten warnen.

















Was für ein glücklich machender Tag nach all der Suche und Durststrecke  
Habt ne schöne Zeit meine Herren!


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Herren, wieder daheim. Was soll ich sagen, dieser Tag wird mir auch ohne Großfisch ewiglich in Erinnerung bleiben. Aber beginne ich von vorn. Bitte ermahnt mich, sollte ich mich zu lang fassen. Alles begann gestern. Nach dem Essen war ich leicht faul, der Wetterbericht versprach Regen am Vormittag. Also mit der Liebsten gesprochen und eine Ausrede gesucht. Ach Gogo, gehe ich eben später und packe sowie siebe ich die Maden später. Gesagt, abgemacht. Kurz nach 3 wachte ich aber auf und konnte nicht mehr schlafen. Also doch früh los. Ein Packet Maden gesiebt. Brauche ich das 2. noch? Nachgeschaut, durch die Hände gleiten lassen, wieder in den Kühlschrank. Kurz vorm los machen, ach wer weiß, komm, nimm das 2. Päckle auch noch mit. Also zum Kühlschrank und Schreck laß nach. Irgendwo offen und ein paar Maden krochen fröhlich rum. Gott sei Dank, noch bemerkt, ich wäre erledigt gewesen. Dann zum Wasser, aber doch meine letzte Schneiderstelle. Irgendwie hatte ich so ein Gefühl. Nicht lange und dieser Freund sagte "Hallo" um dann wieder glücklich sein Unwesen treiben zu dürfen.
> Klein aber fein.
> Anhang anzeigen 348223
> 
> Dann folgten alsbald die Grundeln. Hmmm, wo sind meine Freunde?
> Rotaugen Angeln heißt dein angeln, habe ich Mal gelesen. Dann halt 18er Haken und nur eine Made testen. Herrlich, richtige Entscheidung. Ukeleis stiegen ein und später auch meine Rotaugen. Perfekt, oder? Telefon klingelt. Meine Liebste, wir haben beim Einkauf was vergessen. Nein oder? Was nun? Also zum Nachbarkollegen und gefragt wie lange er noch bleibt. Knappe Stunde sagte er. Dann ihn gebeten kurz auf mein Zeug aufzupassen und im Dauerlauf zum Auto. Am Parkplatz angekommen, ein anderer Angler im Drill und bittet um Kescherhilfe. Also geholfen und eine riesige Brachse gelandet. Dann los, Tankstelle, Heim und zurück. Katastrophe, aber alles ok. Dann noch genüßlich weiter geangelt und mich den ständig gleichen Fragen vorbeilaufender Angler gestellt. "Nein, ich angle nicht auf Karpfen, nein, ich möchte keine Köderfische, ja, ich mag diese Angelei und bin glückseelig auch bei kleinen Fischen.
> Grundeln habe ich irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen, aber 31 Massige, liebe 8 Wappentiere, einen Barsch und herrliche 27(!) Rotaugen. Atemberaubende Kämpfer. Ich liebe sie einfach!
> So ein schöner Tag!
> Falls jemand fragt warum Setzkescher. Wegen meiner Beobachtungen beim Prof sowie der Aufforderung in alter Literatur zum Hältern von Herrn Karl Heintz, da Rotaugen ihre Freunde und Verwandten warnen.
> Anhang anzeigen 348224
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348225
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348226
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348227
> 
> Was für ein glücklich machen der Tag nach all der Suche und Durststrecke
> Habt ne schöne Zeit meine Herren!



Ein ganz dickes Petri wünsche ich Dir !
Das ist ja mal der Knaller! 
Es war ein sehr schöner und kurzweiliger Bericht und ganz bestimmt trotz Unterbrechung ein toller Angeltag !

Alle anderen Fängern des heutigen Tages wünsche ich natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri .....


LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Herren, wieder daheim. Was soll ich sagen, dieser Tag wird mir auch ohne Großfisch ewiglich in Erinnerung bleiben. Aber beginne ich von vorn. Bitte ermahnt mich, sollte ich mich zu lang fassen. Alles begann gestern. Nach dem Essen war ich leicht faul, der Wetterbericht versprach Regen am Vormittag. Also mit der Liebsten gesprochen und eine Ausrede gesucht. Ach Gogo, gehe ich eben später und packe sowie siebe ich die Maden später. Gesagt, abgemacht. Kurz nach 3 wachte ich aber auf und konnte nicht mehr schlafen. Also doch früh los. Ein Packet Maden gesiebt. Brauche ich das 2. noch? Nachgeschaut, durch die Hände gleiten lassen, wieder in den Kühlschrank. Kurz vorm los machen, ach wer weiß, komm, nimm das 2. Päckle auch noch mit. Also zum Kühlschrank und Schreck laß nach. Irgendwo offen und ein paar Maden krochen fröhlich rum. Gott sei Dank, noch bemerkt, ich wäre erledigt gewesen. Dann zum Wasser, aber doch meine letzte Schneiderstelle. Irgendwie hatte ich so ein Gefühl. Nicht lange und dieser Freund sagte "Hallo" um dann wieder glücklich sein Unwesen treiben zu dürfen.
> Klein aber fein.
> Anhang anzeigen 348223
> 
> Dann folgten alsbald die Grundeln. Hmmm, wo sind meine Freunde?
> Rotaugen Angeln heißt superfein angeln, habe ich mal gelesen. Dann halt 18er Haken und nur eine Made testen. Herrlich, richtige Entscheidung. Ukeleis stiegen ein und später auch meine Rotaugen. Perfekt, oder? Telefon klingelt. Meine Liebste, wir haben beim Einkauf was vergessen. Nein oder? Was nun? Also zum Nachbarkollegen und gefragt wie lange er noch bleibt. Knappe Stunde sagte er. Dann ihn gebeten kurz auf mein Zeug aufzupassen und im Dauerlauf zum Auto. Am Parkplatz angekommen, ein anderer Angler im Drill und bittet um Kescherhilfe. Also geholfen und eine riesige Brachse gelandet. Dann los, Tankstelle, Heim und zurück. Katastrophe, aber alles ok. Dann noch genüßlich weiter geangelt und mich den ständig gleichen Fragen vorbeilaufender Angler gestellt. "Nein, ich angle nicht auf Karpfen, nein, ich möchte keine Köderfische, ja, ich mag diese Angelei und bin glückseelig auch bei kleinen Fischen.
> Grundeln habe ich irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen, aber 31 Massige, liebe 8 Wappentiere, einen Barsch und herrliche 27(!) Rotaugen. Atemberaubende Kämpfer. Ich liebe sie einfach!
> So ein schöner Tag!
> Falls jemand fragt warum Setzkescher. Wegen meiner Beobachtungen beim Prof sowie der Aufforderung in alter Literatur zum Hältern von Herrn Karl Heintz, da Rotaugen ihre Freunde und Verwandten warnen.
> Anhang anzeigen 348224
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348225
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348226
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348227
> 
> Was für ein glücklich machender Tag nach all der Suche und Durststrecke
> Habt ne schöne Zeit meine Herren!




Das ist toll, dass es endlich geklappt hat, Rusty!

Petri Heil zu dem Plötzenschwarm unden anderen Fischen.

Ja zurück gesetzte Plötzen verscheuchen ihre Kumpels.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Wie siehts dort krautmäßig aus? Einen Versuch mit ner einfachen, leichten Grundbleimontage wäre ne Überlegung wert.


Kraut konnte ich nirgends sichten. Sicher wird Kraut vorhanden sein, aber nicht in rauen Mengen, das auf jeden Fall. Das Grundangeln 
ist für das nächste mal schon eingeplant. Der Mardon von @Hecht100+ muss unbedingt ausprobiert werden und vielleicht erhöht das 
meine Chancen auf etwas größere Fische. Eine Schleie z.B. wäre schön. Schwärme ja als schon davon. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sie die Spezies Nr.5 wird. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

@rustaweli
Ein lautes Petri gewünscht! Was für ein feiner Bericht, großes Kino ist das.

Bei mir war es heute eher ein Schuss in den Ofen. Die schöne, idyllische Tümpel-Biotop-Altarmgeschichte beherbergt leider null Fische, ebenso wie der Bach nebenan. Ich habe anschließend mehrfach die Stellen gewechselt und zwar ein paar wenige RA und  Ükels gelandet aber es lief ausgesprochen zäh und ich musste jeweils ewig auf die Bisse warten.
An einer seichten Stelle (auch ein Altarm) konnte ich zwei Karpfen beobachten. Es sah aus, als ob sie sich dem Liebesspiel hingeben....wer weiß.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja zurück gesetzte Plötzen verscheuchen ihre Kumpels.


R. rutilus sondert über den Schleim einen Schreckstoff ab, der den Schwarm alarmiert. Wer ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen will, der positioniert seinen Setzkescher etwas stromab.


----------



## Papamopps

Tja, ich hab wie gesagt das neue Gewässer getestet. Bzw bin sogar noch dabei. Also vielleicht muss der Post in den Schneider Thread, vielleicht aber auch nicht. 

Zuerst begann es damit, dass mein großer noch mit seiner Schulprojektarbeit zugange war und auf Sachen von anderen warten musste. 
Also mit meinem Kleinen Sohn gestartet. 

Am See... Angeltasche vergessen :0 
Kurz zurück. Sind nur 15min

Dann aufgebaut...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Und immer wieder die springenden Karpfen und viele Blasen, aber sonst NIX.

Irgendwann brachte meinen Frau den großen, der direkt Spinnfischen ging. 

Jetzt sind beide Spinen und ich sitze noch. 





Aber es tut sich nix. 

Nichtmals auf die 2g Pose. 
Egal welche Tiefe... nix. Naja, ich hab ja immer noch den Rhein...


Oder die Abendstunden.

Grad vom Aufseher erfahren....von gestern abend bis heute morgen hatten 4 Angler nicht einen Zupfer...

Und an 3 anderen Angelstellen tat sich bei anderen auch nix


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> R. rutilus sondert über den Schleim einen Schreckstoff ab, der den Schwarm alarmiert. Wer ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen will, der positioniert seinen Setzkescher etwas stromab.


Mensch, von dir erfährt man ja immer interessante Dinge. Davon hab ich zuvor noch nie was gehört.
Hab wohl zu wenig übers angeln gelesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe davon schon gelesen, allerdings nicht von Rutilussen, es ging um eine andere Art. Wahrscheinlich eine, die bei uns nicht heimisch ist, sonst hätte ich mir gemerkt, welche.
Gut zu wissen, dass auch Plötzen diesen fiesen Charakterzug haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass noch mehr Cypriniden diese Unart an sich haben auch wenn es vielleicht noch nicht erforscht ist.

Zurückgesetzte anderer Arten verscheuchen auch fast immer ihre Artgenossen.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass noch mehr Cypriniden diese Unart an sich haben auch wenn es vielleicht noch nicht erforscht ist.
> 
> Zurückgesetzte anderer Arten verscheuchen auch fast immer ihre Artgenossen.



Beim Döbel und den Rotaugen geht man definitiv davon aus. Auch, jedoch nicht bei Rotaugen, spielt vor allem der Drill bei Döbel eine entscheidende Rolle. Schnell raus, wenig Stress, Rute immer schön unten, zur Not auch unter Wasser und ja nicht oberflächennah kämpfen lassen.


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Mensch, von dir erfährt man ja immer interessante Dinge. Davon hab ich zuvor noch nie was gehört.
> Hab wohl zu wenig übers angeln gelesen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habs auch von Des Taylor, aus einem Bericht über die sich verlagenrden Fangzeiten von größerem Augenrot aus dem Severn. Tags über, also zu den üblichen Zeiten verzweifelten sogar die Superspecilisten des Roach Clubs. Aber des Nächtens bissen 2 lbs. Rotaugen plötzlich ganz unzaghaft auf derbe Aalmontagen...


----------



## Carphunter87

Papamopps schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab wie gesagt das neue Gewässer getestet. Bzw bin sogar noch dabei. Also vielleicht muss der Post in den Schneider Thread, vielleicht aber auch nicht.
> 
> Zuerst begann es damit, dass mein großer noch mit seiner Schulprojektarbeit zugange war und auf Sachen von anderen warten musste.
> Also mit meinem Kleinen Sohn gestartet.
> 
> Am See... Angeltasche vergessen :0
> Kurz zurück. Sind nur 15min
> 
> Dann aufgebaut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348232
> 
> 
> Und immer wieder die springenden Karpfen und viele Blasen, aber sonst NIX.
> 
> Irgendwann brachte meinen Frau den großen, der direkt Spinnfischen ging.
> 
> Jetzt sind beide Spinen und ich sitze noch.
> Anhang anzeigen 348233
> 
> 
> Aber es tut sich nix.
> 
> Nichtmals auf die 2g Pose.
> Egal welche Tiefe... nix. Naja, ich hab ja immer noch den Rhein...
> 
> 
> Oder die Abendstunden.
> 
> Grad vom Aufseher erfahren....von gestern abend bis heute morgen hatten 4 Angler nicht einen Zupfer...
> 
> Und an 3 anderen Angelstellen tat sich bei anderen auch nix



Dennoch ein schönes Gewässer und bloß den Mut nicht verlieren. Petri Heil weiterhin


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab wie gesagt das neue Gewässer getestet. Bzw bin sogar noch dabei. Also vielleicht muss der Post in den Schneider Thread, vielleicht aber auch nicht.
> 
> Zuerst begann es damit, dass mein großer noch mit seiner Schulprojektarbeit zugange war und auf Sachen von anderen warten musste.
> Also mit meinem Kleinen Sohn gestartet.
> 
> Am See... Angeltasche vergessen :0
> Kurz zurück. Sind nur 15min
> 
> Dann aufgebaut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348232
> 
> 
> Und immer wieder die springenden Karpfen und viele Blasen, aber sonst NIX.
> 
> Irgendwann brachte meinen Frau den großen, der direkt Spinnfischen ging.
> 
> Jetzt sind beide Spinen und ich sitze noch.
> Anhang anzeigen 348233
> 
> 
> Aber es tut sich nix.
> 
> Nichtmals auf die 2g Pose.
> Egal welche Tiefe... nix. Naja, ich hab ja immer noch den Rhein...
> 
> 
> Oder die Abendstunden.
> 
> Grad vom Aufseher erfahren....von gestern abend bis heute morgen hatten 4 Angler nicht einen Zupfer...
> 
> Und an 3 anderen Angelstellen tat sich bei anderen auch nix


Hab Geduld ! Ein neues Gewässer muss man erst kennen lernen! 
Das Gewässer ist schön und Fische kommen garantiert an der richtigen Stelle mit der richtigen Methode! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Angelzeit 11 Stunden, 1 Fisch verloren, 1 Nanodöbel gefangen, Abend beginnt mit Feedern und der Angelei auf nicht Friedfische


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - ich drück Dir die Daumen. Hoffentlich bringt Dich so'n Cyprinide schön ins Schwitzen. Dicke Döbel und Barben hast Du ja „vor der Haustür”.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den stimmungsvollen Bericht, lieber @rustaweli  - und Petri heil zum „Sack voll Fische”! 
Prima, daß die Eingebungungen Dir den Weg gewiesen haben.

@Papamopps - sieht gut aus, Dein neues Gewässer. Hoffentlich kannst Du das Rätsel der Beißflaute bald lösen.

@Mescalero - gut sieht er aus, der Altarm. Wie man dort am besten angelt ist mir ein Rätsel. Schwimmende Köder?


----------



## geomas

Mein Angelausflug brachte vier Arten ans Tageslicht, aber nicht einen „besseren Fisch”. 
Nach dem Ükel mit dem Heißhunger gab es noch nen Plötz, knapp U20, nochn Ukelei, eine Güster von etwa 20cm und einen Zielfisch ähnlicher Kürze.
Habe heute viel zu viele Hänger und Abrisse gehabt und wurde zudem von den Fischis an der Nase herumgeführt: viele Bisse, aber es hing nur alle Jubeljahre einer.
Auf halbe Kirsche gab es nur Gezupfe, Brot war wieder der Bringer. 
Immerhin sah die handgebaute alte britische Rute ihren ersten (deutschen) Döbel und ne mir neue Shimano Aero Perfection 1000 tat brav ihren Dienst.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wir angeln an einem (überfischten) Seerosenfeld am Altarm. Wir sind guter Dinge, Maden ufernah, Brassenschwanz am Seerosenfeld- Schleien sind geschont


----------



## geomas

#strategiewechsel

Tja, die Zeiten unbeschwerten Lädscherns an den Flüsschen scheinen erstmal vorbei zu sein: nicht nur das täglich weiter „raumgreifende” Kraut im Wasser bereitet mir an den Flüsschen Probleme, sondern auch die Ufervegetation.
Heute ging der Angeltag „in die Binsen”. Nachdem ich an der „heißen Stelle” tatsächlich meine Würfe perfektioniert hatte (seitwärts flach unter die Äste am Ufer gegenüber) war das Problem „mein Ufer”. Beim Einhofen mußte die Montage irgendwie über die vorgelagerten Binsen. Mit der kurzen 9ft-Rute ging das schon gar nicht, mit der langen Powerfeeder etwas besser. Hab dort dennoch 2x Blei und 2. Haken verloren.

Naja, eventuell werde ich die „heiße Stelle” einfach bis zum Spätherbst vergessen und es an weniger krautigen Stellen versuchen. 
Dann eventuell mit regelmäßig füttern, vielleicht auch kleinerer Haken, Mais, dünnere Schnur. Das wird dort sicher eher Plötz, Rotfeder und Güstern bringen. 
Vielleicht immer mal wieder Schwimmbrot antesten.

Auf jeden Fall bleibt es spannend an den Flüsschen.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Petri Heil! Das Kraut am Ufer wird auch hier langsam zum Problem, die Strategie muss modifiziert werden...
„Fishing with Den“ hat gerade eine neue Episode hochgeladen, auf Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot. Er beangelt aber einen Teich und konnte vorher reichlich mit Keksen und Hundefutter anfüttern - im Fluss geht das ja kaum.

#Altarm
Die durchschnittliche Tiefe beträgt vielleicht 30cm mit vielen flacheren und auch einigen tieferen Stellen. Ich habe mit einer superkleinen Pose geangelt (0,1g). Man könnte auch einfach auf Sicht fischen, das Wasser ist ultraklar und es gibt natürlich keine Strömung. Leider aber auch keine Fische, ich war vielleicht eine Stunde da und konnte nicht einmal einen Stichling oder so etwas sehen.


----------



## Papamopps

Mescalero schrieb:


> @geomas
> Man könnte auch einfach auf Sicht fischen, das Wasser ist ultraklar und es gibt natürlich keine Strömung. Leider aber auch keine Fische, ich war vielleicht eine Stunde da und konnte nicht einmal einen Stichling oder so etwas sehen.



Das Problem kenne ich...an dem neurn Gewässer. 
Super klar, Fischaktivität im Zentrum an der Oberfläche, aber keine Fische nicht mals Brut am Ufer zu sehen. 

Hatte mal die WaterWolf Cam im Einsatz... nach Aufprall auf dem Grund, war kein einziger Fisch zu sehen. Die muss man wohl finden.


----------



## Fetter Angler

Prima Bilder! Rolex-Kalles Cam macht auch gute Aufnahmen. Muss ich mir mal bei dem Vogel ausleihen... Grüßle Fetty..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So, bin schon wieder 10 Seiten zurück ....

Kurzer Angelbericht von gestern nachmittag, der sich zum Nachtangeln ausweitete.
Ich hatte jemanden vom Verein beim letzten Reinigungstag kennengelernt, und endlich schafften wir es mal uns zum Angeln zu verabreden und an der Naab zu treffen.
Bischen was kannte ich ja schon aus März/April und demzufolge gingen wir auch wieder in dieses Gebiet mit einigem Schatten.
Das Wetter fing, als ich meine Angelsachen für Fried-Pose+Grund sowie Spin zusammensuchte und packte an, sehr viel besser zu werden, so von November-Grau auf fröhlich-Mai, die Sonne kam raus, das Wetter war mit uns.
Demzufolge war ein tw. schattiger Angelplatz sehr gut gewählt. Um 15 gings los mit dem Radel und sofort ein bischen Urlaubstimmung für den freien Nachmittag ...

Da viel zu erzählen war, blieb das Spinangeln letztlich aus, erstmal fütterte ich an und fischte mit Bolo und Made. Der Vereinskamerad machte eine einfache Grundrute fertig. Es bleib an meiner Madenpose merkwürdig ruhig bzw. nur ganz zarte Zupfer.  Irgendwas war los und falsch für mein Ansinnen ...
Es ging lange nichts, bis die Sonne etwa Stand 45 Grad erreichte.
An der Nebenmannrute haute es plötzlich kräftig rein, es entwickelte sich ein härterer Drill, der vor allem seine Glasfasertele kräftig auslastete, ich kescherte mit meinem langen Kescher dann eine grüngoldene Schönheit.
Schleie! das war ein schon bischen spannend ...  und gut über 40cm.
Ich bekam dann recht schnell 2 Rotaugen, eines deutlich in die 25. Also Antischneiderbeweisfoto und alles war in bester Laune. 
Ich machte aber nun auch eine Grundrute fertig und nahm gerne zu meiner Made noch etwas Mais dazu.

Und plötzlich schlug meine Rute kräftig aus, ich verpatzte den sofortigen Anschlag. Aber es ruckelte etwas weiter ... also voll reinhauen.
Sehr kräftiger Widerstand ... Karpfen?  Es zog sich der Drill hin, 20er Mono und wahrscheinlich 18er (oder 16) Vorfach - immer noch meine Döbelhoffnungsmontage dran - und einige leichte Hindernisse in der Nähe forderte alle Aufmerksamkeit und Reflexe im dirigieren mit dem 13ft langen Stab, Bremse bischen nachgeben und es dauerte sehr lange erscheinende Minütchen ...
Dann kam die Kescherhilfe mit meinem langen Kescher von nebenan, der Fisch passte eben noch rein, und grüngoldene Schönheit.
Schleie! Aber deutlich größer als die zuvor, Ende 40 auf 50 zu. Nicht meine längste, aber wahrscheinlich die dickste u. schwerste, weil platzekugelrund.
Wie sich beim schwierigen Hakenlösen zeigte, war da reichlich Futter im Schlund oder kam beim Drill wieder hoch, was nicht von mir war ...
Der Tag war jetzt richtig gut, die Laune stieg über 100%   

Es wurde etwa dunkler, Sonne senkte sich. Dann ruckartig mit kräftigen Ausschlag die gleiche Prozediur wie gerade zuvor und ich war schnell genug.
Obwohl ich die Stelle überhaupt nicht genau anwerfen konnten wegen 2 dicht beiander liegenden Ruten eben vom Angelnachbar vor der interessanten Stelle am Übergang zum Tiefen. Deswegen auch diesmal sofort Kreuzung der Schnüre und das stärker wegen durchschwimmen, Doppeldrillaktivität ...  mit gelungenen Entkreuzen.
Der Gegner war deutlich stärker und ruckte mehr, was aber nicht schnell und bockt auf der Stelle, eine Monsterschleie? Bremse nachstellen, bis einige Abzüge von paar Meter erfolgen konnten, Fisch in die Mitte des weiteren Freiwasser gebracht. Mit etwas forcieren und rankurbeln wollen, legte er aber nochmal einen Gang nach, und wegen meiner leichten Montage gab ich auch lieber nach und es ratschte schön. Das dauerte ein paar Minuten und dann sollte er ran, golden leuchte es unter der Oberfläche, wehrte sich gegen den Kescher, und es erschien ein
Schuppenkarpfen!
Der passte nur noch eben in den kleinen Kescherkopf und der Stiel bog sich jetzt etwas mehr als mit dem 1.5L Flaschentest beim gelungenen ausheben mit Nachbarhilfe. Ende 40 auf 50 zu, auch sehr rund ausgefressen, aber nicht ganz so feist wie die Schleie.   Noch ein schöner Brummer heute ...   
Ich liebe diese Fische mit ihrem wunderbar schönen Schuppenpanzer und ihrem Aussehen gegenüber der nackten Verwandschaft.

Danach fing ich nur noch Grundeln, also es war ab da Grundzeit! Über eine Handvoll und zum ersten Mal an diesem Gewässer. Diese helle Sorte erinnert schon an Gründlinge, auch von der Kraft beim an der Rute zupfen, und ich habe keine Zweifel, dass es reihenweise Liebhaber dafür im Wasser inzwischen gibt!
Wenn ich extrem verhungert wäre, täte ich einen Schnitt, einmal Daumen durch die Bauchhöhle, und Schmatz weg ...

Mein Angelnachbar fing dann noch einen "dicken Wunschaal" bzw. eben kleinen Wels um 50cm, und die Uhr zeigte plötzlich 00 Uhr anstelle gedachter 21 Uhr, und es war Zeit nach Hause zu fahren, was in stockdunkler Nacht auf abgelegenen Wegen im Waldland mit dem Fahrrad auch immer wieder ein kleines Abenteuer ist.

Edit: Bilder angehängt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Achso, einen Abbiss hatte ich auch noch:
Als die Grundelbeisszeit einsetzte, war wohl die erste schätze ich, setzte ich Anhieb, Zappel auf der Hakenseite, plötzlich harter Widerstand und ab.
Sauber abgetrennt der Haken mit einem scharfen Knick daneben/oberhalb. Ich tippe am ehesten auf Hecht mit ca. 5cm Zahnreihenabstand.
Die werden gemocht.

Edit: Bilder angehängt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> #strategiewechsel
> 
> Beim Einhofen mußte die Montage irgendwie über die vorgelagerten Binsen. Mit der kurzen 9ft-Rute ging das schon gar nicht, mit der langen Powerfeeder etwas besser. Hab dort dennoch 2x Blei und 2. Haken verloren.
> 
> Naja, eventuell werde ich die „heiße Stelle” einfach bis zum Spätherbst vergessen und es an weniger krautigen Stellen versuchen.


Siehste, jetzt haste es gehabt mit den nicht ausreichenden kurzen Stecken! 
An schwierigen Stellen insbesondere mit allerlei Krautschutzwällen terran u. aquatisch u. subaquatisch sind gerne die besseren und vor allem reichlich Fische, deswegen ist an einfachere u. frequentierte Flecken zu gehen gehen meist nicht gut.

So ein richtiges Pirschprogramm mit Vollverkleidungsschutzanzug (Zecken etc.) und wasserfesten Stiefeln muss leichtbeladen sein, eine Rute (<250g), möglichst leicht, stark und möglichst universell; vlt. noch eine weitere kurzgeteilte zur Reserve im Rucksack (8ft 5tlg hab ich als Nano-Spin oder Nano-Picker), mehr geht dann wirklich nicht angenehm. Den Kescher auch realistisch klein und leicht, am besten passt er gut in oder an den Rucksäck, den für alle Glücks-Fälle nehme ich dann nicht. Die bestmögliche Rute(n) für only-one habe ich inzwischen gefunden, als universelle Friedfischrute ist die knapp 4m lang und kann Ukel bis Karpfen, Pose und werfen auch.
Wie viele schon mit ihren alten Teles seit den 70ern wußten und einige als moderen(st)e Ruten fischen, bei 12-13 ft ist ein Sweetspot.
Ich habe mit einer 3,8m Glasfasertele vom großen Hersteller angefangen und effektiv ging eigentlich alles mit. Heute geht noch mehr mit besseren Blanks und fein gebauten Steckruten mit Superreserven, eben auch Wechselspitzen und breit einsetzbare Wurfgewichte 1g bis 50g für Pose, Grundblei und evtl. mehr.

Ein Angler, eine Rute, ein Rucksack, mehr nicht. Kissen, Futter etc. im Rucksack.
Ich überlege mir vorher genau, ob wandern u. durchschlagen oder gezielt mehr stationär und viel Gerät, und bleibe an dem Tag tunlichst dabei.
Eine wichtige und manchmal schwierige Abwägung   von Ehrgeiz, Abenteuerlust oder Bequemlichkeit und primär das Ausspannen  suchen.
Ich mache im Moment zu gerne das letztere und genieße mehr die grüne Luft und jage weniger.


----------



## rustaweli

Meine werten Herren, muß mich nochmals zu Euch setzen und ein wenig belästigend Eure wertvolle Zeit rauben.
Feiertag, Brückentag, Wochenende. Von meinem gestrigen Tag mußten Sie bereits lesen und diesen zur Kenntnis nehmen. Pläne für die nächsten Tagen lauteten und lauten noch immer, heute Papa-Tochter und Mama-Sohn Tag, morgen umgekehrt. Sohnemann und Liebste planten Shopping samt KFC. Gestern Papa's Mädchen gefragt was sie denn gerne machen wolle. "Angeln, endlich mal alleine mit Dir". 
Als gut, der Plan stand. 1-2 Stunden einfaches Angeln, eine Rute und diese für sie. Auswerfen übernehme ich, den Rest soll sie lernen. Dann MC Do... und Spielplatz. So zogen wir los. Leichtes Geschirr, ne handvoll Maden und gut. Sogar nur ein Stuhl, für sie. Die ersten Erfolge ließen nicht lange auf sich warten, trotz ständigem Verwechseln von "Anhauen" und "Leiern". Herrlich 
Trotzdem war sie unendlich begeistert und stolz ob ihrer Fänge.





Für reichlich Nachwuchs scheint auch gesorgt, welchen wir interessiert beobachteten. Weiß nicht ob man es erkennt, ganzer Jungschwarm.




Taktik blieb der gestrigen gleich. Dünnstes Vorfächlein, 18er Haken, 1, maximal 2 Maden. Pose tauchte erneut ab. Mädel,  anhauen, woraufhin ein, naja, Anhieb und wieder wildes Leiern folgte. Wie immer. Dann sprang ein Fisch übers Wasser. Was für ein Rotauge, kann nicht sein, oder? Beim Sprung war ich mir nicht so sicher ob das Rotauge sprang oder von ihr so "gedrillt" würde. Warte mal, wieder Sprung und Sprung. Was sah ich da. Erfreut rief ich ihr zu, Dein erster Döbel, mach langsam und vorsichtig. Wohl wissend was für Vorfach und Haken sie da fischte. Ungefähr 35er schätzte ich. Wieder Sprung und ein bleiben dank Drillverhalten meines Mädchen an der Oberfläche, dann abtauchen. Hab ich mich versehen?! Schreck lass nach, Töchterchen fängt grad eine Forelle! Hier, sie, nicht ich, und überhaupt! 
Schnell sprang ich ihr zur Hilfe. Kescher, bring mir bitte den Kescher. So ein Notding habe ich auch bei Rotaugen Pirsch  dabei. Aber lange Rute, kurzer Kescher. Toll! Dünnes Gerät, lange Rute, Kescher klein, altes Problem und so stellte ich mich auch an. Und das bei ihren ersten tollen Fängen. Hin her. Klappt nicht, kriege es nicht hin. Nimm Du den Kescher! Sie gab alles, klappte aber auch nicht. Ok, gib mir. Aber ich will auch helfen, Papa. Also gemeinsam. Und endlich durften WIR sie landen. In der Hand halten mochte sie sie aber nicht, dafür war ihre Agilität ihr noch zu unheimlich und ein wenig zu sprunghaft.




Umarmung, abklatschen, vollste Freude und Stolz auf beiden Seiten.
Weißt Du, sagte ich, daran wirst Du immer denken und diesen Moment nie und nimmer vergessen. Selbst als Oma im hohen Alter wirst Du beim Anblick oder Thema Forelle noch so manches Mal an unser Erlebnis heute denken. Pipi in den Augen.
Alles in allem landete sie Grundeln, einen Ükel, sieben Rotaugen und eben diese Forelle, an so einem Fluß.
Ach Männers!
Morgen geht es mit Sohnemann raus. Sei ihm doch Petrus bitte hold!
Wünsch Euch was!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So, bin schon wieder 10 Seiten zurück ....
> 
> Kurzer Angelbericht von gestern nachmittag, der sich zum Nachtangeln ausweitete.
> Ich hatte jemanden vom Verein beim letzten Reinigungstag kennengelernt, und endlich schafften wir es mal uns zum Angeln zu verabreden und an der Naab zu treffen.
> Bischen was kannte ich ja schon aus März/April und demzufolge gingen wir auch wieder in dieses Gebiet mit einigem Schatten.
> Das Wetter fing, als ich meine Angelsachen für Fried-Pose+Grund sowie Spin zusammensuchte und packte an, sehr viel besser zu werden, so von November-Grau auf fröhlich-Mai, die Sonne kam raus, das Wetter war mit uns.
> Demzufolge war ein tw. schattiger Angelplatz sehr gut gewählt. Um 15 gings los mit dem Radel und sofort ein bischen Urlaubstimmung für den freien Nachmittag ...
> 
> Da viel zu erzählen war, blieb das Spinangeln letztlich aus, erstmal fütterte ich an und fischte mit Bolo und Made. Der Vereinskamerad machte eine einfache Grundrute fertig. Es bleib an meiner Madenpose merkwürdig ruhig bzw. nur ganz zarte Zupfer.  Irgendwas war los und falsch für mein Ansinnen ...
> Es ging lange nichts, bis die Sonne etwa Stand 45 Grad erreichte.
> An der Nebenmannrute haute es plötzlich kräftig rein, es entwickelte sich ein härterer Drill, der vor allem seine Glasfasertele kräftig auslastete, ich kescherte mit meinem langen Kescher dann eine grüngoldene Schönheit.
> Schleie! das war ein schon bischen spannend ...  und gut über 40cm.
> Ich bekam dann recht schnell 2 Rotaugen, eines deutlich in die 25. Also Antischneiderbeweisfoto und alles war in bester Laune.
> Ich machte aber nun auch eine Grundrute fertig und nahm gerne zu meiner Made noch etwas Mais dazu.
> 
> Und plötzlich schlug meine Rute kräftig aus, ich verpatzte den sofortigen Anschlag. Aber es ruckelte etwas weiter ... also voll reinhauen.
> Sehr kräftiger Widerstand ... Karpfen?  Es zog sich der Drill hin, 20er Mono und wahrscheinlich 18er (oder 16) Vorfach - immer noch meine Döbelhoffnungsmontage dran - und einige leichte Hindernisse in der Nähe forderte alle Aufmerksamkeit und Reflexe im dirigieren mit dem 13ft langen Stab, Bremse bischen nachgeben und es dauerte sehr lange erscheinende Minütchen ...
> Dann kam die Kescherhilfe mit meinem langen Kescher von nebenan, der Fisch passte eben noch rein, und grüngoldene Schönheit.
> Schleie! Aber deutlich größer als die zuvor, Ende 40 auf 50 zu. Nicht meine längste, aber wahrscheinlich die dickste u. schwerste, weil platzekugelrund.
> Wie sich beim schwierigen Hakenlösen zeigte, war da reichlich Futter im Schlund oder kam beim Drill wieder hoch, was nicht von mir war ...
> Der Tag war jetzt richtig gut, die Laune stieg über 100%
> 
> Es wurde etwa dunkler, Sonne senkte sich. Dann ruckartig mit kräftigen Ausschlag die gleiche Prozediur wie gerade zuvor und ich war schnell genug.
> Obwohl ich die Stelle überhaupt nicht genau anwerfen konnten wegen 2 dicht beiander liegenden Ruten eben vom Angelnachbar vor der interessanten Stelle am Übergang zum Tiefen. Deswegen auch diesmal sofort Kreuzung der Schnüre und das stärker wegen durchschwimmen, Doppeldrillaktivität ...  mit gelungenen Entkreuzen.
> Der Gegner war deutlich stärker und ruckte mehr, was aber nicht schnell und bockt auf der Stelle, eine Monsterschleie? Bremse nachstellen, bis einige Abzüge von paar Meter erfolgen konnten, Fisch in die Mitte des weiteren Freiwasser gebracht. Mit etwas forcieren und rankurbeln wollen, legte er aber nochmal einen Gang nach, und wegen meiner leichten Montage gab ich auch lieber nach und es ratschte schön. Das dauerte ein paar Minuten und dann sollte er ran, golden leuchte es unter der Oberfläche, wehrte sich gegen den Kescher, und es erschien ein
> Schuppenkarpfen!
> Der passte nur noch eben in den kleinen Kescherkopf und der Stiel bog sich jetzt etwas mehr als mit dem 1.5L Flaschentest beim gelungenen ausheben mit Nachbarhilfe. Ende 40 auf 50 zu, auch sehr rund ausgefressen, aber nicht ganz so feist wie die Schleie.   Noch ein schöner Brummer heute ...
> Ich liebe diese Fische mit ihrem wunderbar schönen Schuppenpanzer und ihrem Aussehen gegenüber der nackten Verwandschaft.
> 
> Danach fing ich nur noch Grundeln, also es war ab da Grundzeit! Über eine Handvoll und zum ersten Mal an diesem Gewässer. Diese helle Sorte erinnert schon an Gründlinge, auch von der Kraft beim an der Rute zupfen, und ich habe keine Zweifel, dass es reihenweise Liebhaber dafür im Wasser inzwischen gibt!
> Wenn ich extrem verhungert wäre, täte ich einen Schnitt, einmal Daumen durch die Bauchhöhle, und Schmatz weg ...
> 
> Mein Angelnachbar fing dann noch einen "dicken Wunschaal" bzw. eben kleinen Wels um 50cm, und die Uhr zeigte plötzlich 00 Uhr anstelle gedachter 21 Uhr, und es war Zeit nach Hause zu fahren, was in stockdunkler Nacht auf abgelegenen Wegen im Waldland mit dem Fahrrad auch immer wieder ein kleines Abenteuer ist.
> 
> Edit: Bilder angehängt




Eine tolle fette Schleie!
Petri Heil @Nordlichtangler


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine werten Herren, muß mich nochmals zu Euch setzen und ein wenig belästigend Eure wertvolle Zeit rauben.




Hast du nicht.
Ein super Bericht und Glückwunsch zu deinen angelbegeisterten Kindern.

Petri Heil an euch!


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli ein herzliches Petri Deiner Tochter und Dir, und danke für den rührenden Bericht, Fisch hin oder her wird morgen bestimmt auch ein toller Tag mit dem Sohnemann,
Und Petri zur Curvy Schleie und danke für den ausführlichen Bericht an @Nordlichtangler - und überhaupt viele, viele Petris an die Fänger und Berichterstatter der letzten Tage, die ich jetzt mal schmählich zusammenfasse. Gibts schon Ergebnisse von Brudwr @Kochtopf s Angelbinge mit dem Gast?


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine werten Herren, muß mich nochmals zu Euch setzen und ein wenig belästigend Eure wertvolle Zeit rauben.
> Feiertag, Brückentag, Wochenende. Von meinem gestrigen Tag mußten Sie bereits lesen und diesen zur Kenntnis nehmen. Pläne für die nächsten Tagen lauteten und lauten noch immer, heute Papa-Tochter und Mama-Sohn Tag, morgen umgekehrt. Sohnemann und Liebste planten Shopping samt KFC. Gestern Papa's Mädchen gefragt was sie denn gerne machen wolle. "Angeln, endlich mal alleine mit Dir".
> Als gut, der Plan stand. 1-2 Stunden einfaches Angeln, eine Rute und diese für sie. Auswerfen übernehme ich, den Rest soll sie lernen. Dann MC Do... und Spielplatz. So zogen wir los. Leichtes Geschirr, ne handvoll Maden und gut. Sogar nur ein Stuhl, für sie. Die ersten Erfolge ließen nicht lange auf sich warten, trotz ständigem Verwechseln von "Anhauen" und "Leiern". Herrlich
> Trotzdem war sie unendlich begeistert und stolz ob ihrer Fänge.
> Anhang anzeigen 348293
> 
> Für reichlich Nachwuchs scheint auch gesorgt, welchen wir interessiert beobachteten. Weiß nicht ob man es erkennt, ganzer Jungschwarm.
> Anhang anzeigen 348294
> 
> Taktik blieb der gestrigen gleich. Dünnstes Vorfächlein, 18er Haken, 1, maximal 2 Maden. Pose tauchte erneut ab. Mädel,  anhauen, woraufhin ein, naja, Anhieb und wieder wildes Leiern folgte. Wie immer. Dann sprang ein Fisch übers Wasser. Was für ein Rotauge, kann nicht sein, oder? Beim Sprung war ich mir nicht so sicher ob das Rotauge sprang oder von ihr so "gedrillt" würde. Warte mal, wieder Sprung und Sprung. Was sah ich da. Erfreut rief ich ihr zu, Dein erster Döbel, mach langsam und vorsichtig. Wohl wissend was für Vorfach und Haken sie da fischte. Ungefähr 35er schätzte ich. Wieder Sprung und ein bleiben dank Drillverhalten meines Mädchen an der Oberfläche, dann abtauchen. Hab ich mich versehen?! Schreck lass nach, Töchterchen fängt grad eine Forelle! Hier, sie, nicht ich, und überhaupt!
> Schnell sprang ich ihr zur Hilfe. Kescher, bring mir bitte den Kescher. So ein Notding habe ich auch bei Rotaugen Pirsch  dabei. Aber lange Rute, kurzer Kescher. Toll! Dünnes Gerät, lange Rute, Kescher klein, altes Problem und so stellte ich mich auch an. Und das bei ihren ersten tollen Fängen. Hin her. Klappt nicht, kriege es nicht hin. Nimm Du den Kescher! Sie gab alles, klappte aber auch nicht. Ok, gib mir. Aber ich will auch helfen, Papa. Also gemeinsam. Und endlich durften WIR sie landen. In der Hand halten mochte sie sie aber nicht, dafür war ihre Agilität ihr noch zu unheimlich und ein wenig zu sprunghaft.
> Anhang anzeigen 348295
> 
> Umarmung, abklatschen, vollste Freude und Stolz auf beiden Seiten.
> Weißt Du, sagte ich, daran wirst Du immer denken und diesen Moment nie und nimmer vergessen. Selbst als Oma im hohen Alter wirst Du beim Anblick oder Thema Forelle noch so manches Mal an unser Erlebnis heute denken. Pipi in den Augen.
> Alles in allem landete sie Grundeln, einen Ükel, sieben Rotaugen und eben diese Forelle, an so einem Fluß.
> Ach Männers!
> Morgen geht es mit Sohnemann raus. Sei ihm doch Petrus bitte hold!
> Wünsch Euch was!


Toll, diese Erlebnisse kann euch niemand mehr nehmen!!!!

Viel Petri für morgen mit deinem Sohn!!!

Mach weiter so, das sind die Grundbausteine einer glücklichen Kindheit....


----------



## rustaweli

Liegt es am Alter, oder vergeht die Zeit immer schneller? Ist schon wieder "Quartalsende"? Ferien wäre auch ne Option.


----------



## Tikey0815

Jungels bleibt mal am Boden,  weder der Ükel noch das Forum haben so nen Ton verdient, und @Fetter Angler wie es in den Wald ruft schallt es halt auch heraus, wenn du dich am Wasser auch so gebärst, wundere dich nicht über den ruf den die Anglerschaft immer mehr angedichtet bekommt !


----------



## Jason

Also ich finde Fetter Angler unsympathisch. Der wird nicht mein Freund.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

So, ich hab fürs Wochenende eine Starterlaubnis, die ich mir erschlichen habe in dem ich Mrs. Minimax für heute Abend ein Live zubereitete Ceviche versprochen habe- auch nicht komplizierter als Tulip zu würfeln und currysieren. Aber mal sehen wohin es mich zieht, ich spüre leichte Erschöpfung und vielleicht wäre auch ein Stillwasser Ansatz was schönes.

PS: Ich empfehle bestimmte Gäste nicht zu füttern. Das kommt deren schlanker Linie (die ja offenbar ohnehin in Gefahr ist, wenn man dem Nickname glauben darf) und gleichzeitig dem Thread zu Gute


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Frühsommersbend am kleinen Wiesenfluss. Die Brassen und Güstern beißen gut. Hab soeben meine erste Breese mit dem Methodfeeder gefangen. 51 cm. Frau, Hund hat und Grill sind auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fetter Angler schrieb:


> Moin Tikey.. Ja, habe einen lockeren Spruch im Kausalzusammenhang mit Grundeln gebracht und der rustaweli wird gleich persönlich... Den Thread-Verlauf kann ja jeder nachlesen.. Betr. "wie es in den Wald reinschalt" sieht doch anders aus, meinst du nicht? Kann ja jeder nachlesen... Klar werden seine Fanboys in sein Horn blasen... Ist mir egal... Habe schon einige Mitteilungen erhalten, also was solls... Die sehen seine ständige Oberlehrerei genauso..
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, manche fühlen sich wichtig und wollen im Internet den Lehrer raushängen lassen. Dagegen wehre ich mich... Der Thread ist klasse, wurde von mir mehrfach erwähnt.
> Und nun können wir uns doch alle auf weitere schöne Fotos freuen.. Grüßle Fetty


Sorry wenn ich so direkt werde, aber negativ aufgefallen bist eigentlich nur Du. Wenn du dich im Ükel mal ein bisschen mehr umgeschaut hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen dass insbesondere hier im Ükel auf eine gepflegte Konversation geachtet wird, und bitte auch im Forum allgemein. Und ehrlich gesagt würde dir auch ein wenig mehr Erfurcht vor den Mitgeschöpfen gut tun.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frühsommersbend am kleinen Wiesenfluss. (...)Frau, Hund und Grill sind auch wieder dabei.



Ach, das hätte ich manchmal auch gern. Ich bräuchte aber  Die in einer Ultralight/Kompakt Version für den rovenden Angler, am besten als Set von Korum oder so?


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Leute.
Störereien gelöscht.

Schönen Abend allen!

@Fetter Angler
An diesem Stammtisch herrschen allseits bekannte und geachtete Umgangsformen.
Bitte in Zukunft drauf achten!
Danke!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, das hätte ich manchmal auch gern. Ich bräuchte aber  Die in einer Ultralight/Kompakt Version für den rovenden Angler, am besten als Set von Korum oder so?


So was gibt es Mini! Der ganze Grill in einem lütten Edelstahlrohr.


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - ha, super, vielen Dank für Deine launig geschriebenen Berichte von der Naab! 
Petri heil zur kugelrunden Tinca, dem Schuppi, Plötz und den Grundeln! 
Ist natürlich auch schön, daß Du offenbar einen guten Angelkameraden gefunden hast.

@rustaweli - na herzliches Petri heil Deiner Tochter! Tolle Aktion von Euch beiden, danke für den Bericht.


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So was gibt es Mini! Der ganze Grill in einem lütten Edelstahlrohr.



Ich vermute, daß Mini auf das komplette Ensemble aus Frau, Hund und Grill abzielte. 
Aber eben die Kompaktversion für den rovenden Sportsmann.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zum Methoden-Braxen, @Wuemmehunter ! Ich hatte die Abramisse gelegentlich bei der Angelei mit leichten Festbleimontagen, mit dem Method-Feeder noch nicht.


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Also ich finde Fetter Angler unsympathisch. Der wird nicht mein Freund.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hmm, ich kenne den gar nicht, sehe auch gar nix von ihm. Nur so hellgrüne Hinweise mit „ignoriert” oder so.

„Denn zu hart ist das Leben an der Küste
als das man sich das selber auch noch härter machen müßte...”*

Diese Weisheit läßt sich durchaus auf das Dasein in küsternfernen Regionen übertragen.
In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende ohne ungebetene Gäste, liebe Ükels!


*I aus Tranquilo von Fischmob


----------



## Jason

Ein allgemeines Petri heil an alle, die was rausgezogen haben. @Nordlichtangler bekommt ein separates Petri für die Schleie von mir.
Glückwunsch. Am Sonntag hab ich einen Sondereinsatz an den Teichen. Mein Freund Addi braucht kleine Köderfische. Denke mal, da lässt sich was machen. Ein tolles WE euch allen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an @Nordlichtangler @rustaweli und @Wuemmehunter ! Klasse Fisch, Fotos und Berichte!
Hab ich jemanden ausgelassen? Ich hoffe nicht und wenn doch, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen - das ist einfach Faulheit, ich mag nicht nochmal fünf Seiten zurückblättern.

Bei mir lief es heute ähnlich zäh wie gestern schon, die Strategie gehört wohl überarbeitet und feinjustiert...


----------



## daci7

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frühsommersbend am kleinen Wiesenfluss. Die Brassen und Güstern beißen gut. Hab soeben meine erste Breese mit dem Methodfeeder gefangen. 51 cm. Frau, Hund hat und Grill sind auch wieder dabei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348332
> Anhang anzeigen 348333


Dieses, Sör, ist eine ungewöhnlich hässliche Brasse. 
Very well done.


----------



## Waller Michel

So ich wünsche allen Ükels einen schönen Abend und Petri an alle Fänger natürlich 

Ich wollte mal einen kleinen zwischenstand aus der Prignitz geben wo ich seit heute morgen auf Karpfen ansitze !
Wir haben mit dem Boot ganz kräftig Boilies und Pellets angefüttert und dann auch mit dem Boot die Montagen ausgelegt!
Das Wetter war heute morgen dunstig und eher kühl, seit heute Mittag allerdings heftig warm sodass man kaum unter dem Brolly raus konnte!
Mein Angelkamerad konnte gleich heute Morgen einen 32 Pfünder landen und seit dem keinen Zupfer mehr!
Also auf gut deutsch, ich bin noch Schneider  .....macht aber nix ! Wir hatten einen schönen Tag und ich werde auch noch paar Stunden durchhalten!
Ich stecke aber nicht zurück!  Ich angel weiter mit 20er Boilies. .....entweder Kapital oder nix !!!! Mal gucken was die nächsten Stunden noch bringen?

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Dieses, Sör, ist eine ungewöhnlich hässliche Brasse.
> Very well done.


Ich würde sogar sagen, eine Necrobrasse- ein garnicht seltenes Phänomen, ich kann mich an verschiedene, wirklich abscheuliche Fische erinnern,bei denen es sich immer um Brassen handelte- vielleicht können nur sie solche Zustände überleben, an denen Vertreter anderer Spezies längst ad patres gegangen wären?
Interessanterweise neigen z.B. Rotaugen eher dazu, bleiche, totenbleich, magere und entfärbte Exemplare, Nosferatu-ähnlich auszubilden.

Meine Vermutung: In dem noch kaum untersuchten Feld der der Untoten Fische neigen Brassen zum Zombietum, Plötzen aber zum Vampirismus,
Hg
Euer
Mini Van Helsing


----------



## Hecht100+

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger und auch an diejenigen, die es ans Wasser geschaft haben, besonders aber auch für die tollen Fotos. Mein Auto ist für morgen gepackt, mal sehen was ich dann berichten kann. Maden, Mais, Pellets, Boilis, Koefis, Würmer, eigentlich ist für alle Arten was dabei.


----------



## geomas

^ na dann viel Erfolg, lieber @Hecht100+  - und pack für Dich selbst auch was ein.
Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.



Morgen soll es hier gewittern und ich muß draußen arbeiten - naja. 
Abends wäre evtl. ne kleine Angelsession drin. Der Sonntag ist bislang frei.
Hab irgendwie Lust, mal wieder mit Mais zu angeln.


----------



## Jason

Mais war am Mittwoch bei mir ein Desaster. Gut, du bist weiter höher. Da wird es wohl gehen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Mit Mais hatte ich nur direkt Anfang des Jahres, in einem See, Erfolg. 

Am Fluß lief der gar nicht, hatte aber einen Döbel auf Brot, der reichlich Mais ausgekotzt hat (hatte zuvor Mais gefüttert). Also die Fische haben den Anfüttermais genommen, aber nicht den beköderten Haken
Muß da an der Präsentation, wie der Brite sagt, arbeiten. 
In Teichen lief früher Mais am Haar (teilweise mit sehr kleinen Haken) richtig gut, im Fluß eher direkt angeködert.


----------



## Papamopps

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger und auch an diejenigen, die es ans Wasser geschaft haben, besonders aber auch für die tollen Fotos. Mein Auto ist für morgen gepackt, mal sehen was ich dann berichten kann. Maden, Mais, Pellets, Boilis, Koefis, Würmer, eigentlich ist für alle Arten was dabei.


So ähnlich sieht es bei uns für den Silbersee bei Montabaur aus. 

Früh morgens Spinfischen Hecht
Dann Feedern und auch mal Method Feeder
Und Ansitz auf Hecht und Zander...oder noch mal spin. 

Das tolle in RLP - 2 Handangeln auch Spin und Pose. Solange man bei der Rute bleibt. 

Petri allen Fängern von heute


----------



## Waller Michel

Soo Schneider !
Wir mussten leider abbrechen wegen einem starken Gewitter ....man was hat das gekracht und gebliztz !!
War uns mit den Carbon-Ruten jetzt einfach zu heftig! 
Brolly etc hatten wir auch nicht sturmsicher gemacht, da wir das Gewitter erst für Morgen Mittag erwartet hatten, also lieber kurzfristig eingepackt; ist glaub ich die bessere Lösung gewesen! 

Kann passieren, ich komme wieder! 

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy

Petri meine Herren.
Schön zu lesen das es hier munter weiter geht.

Ich war gestern auch wieder los. Ziel waren die Waldweiher. Der obere der nach Kuhar... gestunken hatte das letzte mal war schon deutlich besser nach 4 Tagen Regen. Aber schön war der immer noch nicht.
Also an den unteren wo ich den RBD gefangen hatte. Hier haben sich die Wasserllinsen massiv ausgebreitet. Egal. Futter angerührt und ab dafür. 1h passierte nichts. Dann kamen die ersten Zupfer. Brachiale Bisse blieben aus. 5 kleinen konnte ich guten Tag sagen.




Anfang Juli bin ich eine Woche alleine. Da wird dann der größte Weiher von mir belästigt. Irgendwann muss ich doch mal was fangen das deutlich größer als Handlang ist......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger, und natürlich an Rustys Tochter als Fängerin, der letzten Tage. Toll, was Ihr da wieder alles so gepostet habt. @Nordlichtangler, Deine Kugelschleie ist wirklich der Hammer! Ein ganz dickes Schleien- und natürlich auch Karpfenpetri in den Süden. Danke auch für Deine Berichte @rustaweli. Wenn so ein Tochter-Vater-Angeln auch noch von so einem Erfolg gekrönt wird, kann man doch nur gratulieren. @Waller Michel: Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es noch was wird mit dem Prignitzkarpfen. @Papamopps: Nicht verzagen, ich tue mich an für mich unbekannten Gewässern auch immer sehr sehr schwer. Aber irgendwann hat man Gewässerkenntnisse und dann klappt auch mit den Fischen.
Mein gestriger Angeltag fand an einem mir sehr gut bekannten Gewässer, aber an einem für mich bislang unbekannten Stimm statt. Fische hat es reichlich gegeben, darunter wieder drei Brassen der 50plus-Klasse. @daci7: Das hast Du natürlich recht, eine Schönheit war der Bursche wahrlich nicht. Aber es war für mich der erste Methodfeeder-Fisch und das macht ihn für mich zu einem besonderen Fisch. Warum überhaupt der Methodfeeder? Da ich ja eigentlich Flussangler bin, hat mich die Methode bislang nicht besonders interessiert. Nun ist der kleine Wiesenfluss wenn nicht gerade gepumpt wird, ein fast stehendes Gewässer und da ich in letzter Zeit viel über die Methode gelesen habe, wollte ich es einfach mal ausprobieren. Für den gestrigen Abend, den wir als AngelGrill-Abend zelebriert haben, war die Methode natürlich klasse, weil die Fische sich selbst gehakt haben. Damit war die eine oder andere grillbedingte Unaufmerksamkeit egalisiert.
Fazit des Abends: Sehr schön, sehr lecker und sehr erfolgreich! Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und viele, viele spannende Stunden am Wasser.

Edit: @Professor Tinca: Danke für Dein konsequentes Eingreifen gestern!


----------



## daci7

@Wuemmehunter
Das war keinesfalls despektierlich gemeint.
Eher in dem Stile eines Gentleman, der aus seinem imaginären Ohrensessel aufsteht, die gedachte Kristalltulpe Cognac beseite stellt, sein nicht vorhandenes  Monokel zurechtrückt und mit den Worten "ein außergewöhnlich abscheuliches Furunkel" den Fuß eines andere Gentleman kommentiert.


----------



## phirania

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So, bin schon wieder 10 Seiten zurück ....
> 
> Kurzer Angelbericht von gestern nachmittag, der sich zum Nachtangeln ausweitete.
> Ich hatte jemanden vom Verein beim letzten Reinigungstag kennengelernt, und endlich schafften wir es mal uns zum Angeln zu verabreden und an der Naab zu treffen.
> Bischen was kannte ich ja schon aus März/April und demzufolge gingen wir auch wieder in dieses Gebiet mit einigem Schatten.
> Das Wetter fing, als ich meine Angelsachen für Fried-Pose+Grund sowie Spin zusammensuchte und packte an, sehr viel besser zu werden, so von November-Grau auf fröhlich-Mai, die Sonne kam raus, das Wetter war mit uns.
> Demzufolge war ein tw. schattiger Angelplatz sehr gut gewählt. Um 15 gings los mit dem Radel und sofort ein bischen Urlaubstimmung für den freien Nachmittag ...
> 
> Da viel zu erzählen war, blieb das Spinangeln letztlich aus, erstmal fütterte ich an und fischte mit Bolo und Made. Der Vereinskamerad machte eine einfache Grundrute fertig. Es bleib an meiner Madenpose merkwürdig ruhig bzw. nur ganz zarte Zupfer.  Irgendwas war los und falsch für mein Ansinnen ...
> Es ging lange nichts, bis die Sonne etwa Stand 45 Grad erreichte.
> An der Nebenmannrute haute es plötzlich kräftig rein, es entwickelte sich ein härterer Drill, der vor allem seine Glasfasertele kräftig auslastete, ich kescherte mit meinem langen Kescher dann eine grüngoldene Schönheit.
> Schleie! das war ein schon bischen spannend ...  und gut über 40cm.
> Ich bekam dann recht schnell 2 Rotaugen, eines deutlich in die 25. Also Antischneiderbeweisfoto und alles war in bester Laune.
> Ich machte aber nun auch eine Grundrute fertig und nahm gerne zu meiner Made noch etwas Mais dazu.
> 
> Und plötzlich schlug meine Rute kräftig aus, ich verpatzte den sofortigen Anschlag. Aber es ruckelte etwas weiter ... also voll reinhauen.
> Sehr kräftiger Widerstand ... Karpfen?  Es zog sich der Drill hin, 20er Mono und wahrscheinlich 18er (oder 16) Vorfach - immer noch meine Döbelhoffnungsmontage dran - und einige leichte Hindernisse in der Nähe forderte alle Aufmerksamkeit und Reflexe im dirigieren mit dem 13ft langen Stab, Bremse bischen nachgeben und es dauerte sehr lange erscheinende Minütchen ...
> Dann kam die Kescherhilfe mit meinem langen Kescher von nebenan, der Fisch passte eben noch rein, und grüngoldene Schönheit.
> Schleie! Aber deutlich größer als die zuvor, Ende 40 auf 50 zu. Nicht meine längste, aber wahrscheinlich die dickste u. schwerste, weil platzekugelrund.
> Wie sich beim schwierigen Hakenlösen zeigte, war da reichlich Futter im Schlund oder kam beim Drill wieder hoch, was nicht von mir war ...
> Der Tag war jetzt richtig gut, die Laune stieg über 100%
> 
> Es wurde etwa dunkler, Sonne senkte sich. Dann ruckartig mit kräftigen Ausschlag die gleiche Prozediur wie gerade zuvor und ich war schnell genug.
> Obwohl ich die Stelle überhaupt nicht genau anwerfen konnten wegen 2 dicht beiander liegenden Ruten eben vom Angelnachbar vor der interessanten Stelle am Übergang zum Tiefen. Deswegen auch diesmal sofort Kreuzung der Schnüre und das stärker wegen durchschwimmen, Doppeldrillaktivität ...  mit gelungenen Entkreuzen.
> Der Gegner war deutlich stärker und ruckte mehr, was aber nicht schnell und bockt auf der Stelle, eine Monsterschleie? Bremse nachstellen, bis einige Abzüge von paar Meter erfolgen konnten, Fisch in die Mitte des weiteren Freiwasser gebracht. Mit etwas forcieren und rankurbeln wollen, legte er aber nochmal einen Gang nach, und wegen meiner leichten Montage gab ich auch lieber nach und es ratschte schön. Das dauerte ein paar Minuten und dann sollte er ran, golden leuchte es unter der Oberfläche, wehrte sich gegen den Kescher, und es erschien ein
> Schuppenkarpfen!
> Der passte nur noch eben in den kleinen Kescherkopf und der Stiel bog sich jetzt etwas mehr als mit dem 1.5L Flaschentest beim gelungenen ausheben mit Nachbarhilfe. Ende 40 auf 50 zu, auch sehr rund ausgefressen, aber nicht ganz so feist wie die Schleie.   Noch ein schöner Brummer heute ...
> Ich liebe diese Fische mit ihrem wunderbar schönen Schuppenpanzer und ihrem Aussehen gegenüber der nackten Verwandschaft.
> 
> Danach fing ich nur noch Grundeln, also es war ab da Grundzeit! Über eine Handvoll und zum ersten Mal an diesem Gewässer. Diese helle Sorte erinnert schon an Gründlinge, auch von der Kraft beim an der Rute zupfen, und ich habe keine Zweifel, dass es reihenweise Liebhaber dafür im Wasser inzwischen gibt!
> Wenn ich extrem verhungert wäre, täte ich einen Schnitt, einmal Daumen durch die Bauchhöhle, und Schmatz weg ...
> 
> Mein Angelnachbar fing dann noch einen "dicken Wunschaal" bzw. eben kleinen Wels um 50cm, und die Uhr zeigte plötzlich 00 Uhr anstelle gedachter 21 Uhr, und es war Zeit nach Hause zu fahren, was in stockdunkler Nacht auf abgelegenen Wegen im Waldland mit dem Fahrrad auch immer wieder ein kleines Abenteuer ist.
> 
> Edit: Bilder angehängt


Wunder schöner Bericht liest sich so als wäre man live dabei gewesen.
Und Dickes Petri zu den schönen Schleien und Karpfen..

Und bevor ich es vergesse Dickes Petri an Alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Papamopps

Ersten 3 Stunden... vorbei. 
Mein großer einen Hecht
Mein Kleiner einen 35+Barsch vorm dem Kescher verloren

Jetzt haben wir mit einer Matchrute und mini Pose ein paar Fische gestippt. 










Mal kurz bei der Schwägerin Frühstücken. 
Und wieder zurück ans Wasser
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich mag die 3-18g River Match mit der Shimano Exage 2500 mit Kampfbremse.


----------



## rustaweli

Wieder daheim vom Papa-Sohn angeln. Heute lief es leider wieder zäher, wie schon befürchtet. Denke es liegt am Wetter. Sonnig, wolkig, mal Wind und es droht zu, sowie wird auch bald kippen. Trotzdem war es für uns schön. Nur eine Rute, ich bis auf seine Vesperzeit nur Zuschauer, Ratgeber, mal Helfer. Viel gelacht, Gespräche geführt. Wo mir auffiel das ich so manch jugendvorhaften Themen nicht mehr sinnig folgen kann.   Heute legten wir mehr Wert auf experimentieren und Skills (sagt man jetzt so) verbessern. Mais mochten sie nicht, Mais Made auch nicht, Dendros nicht. Nur Maden waren angesagt, aber wieder nur 1-2. Es gab wieder für den Sohn Grundeln, 7 schöne Ükel 15 Rotaugen, sowie natürlich viele Fehlbisse. Dann gab es noch den hier, der Größte heute. Sohnemann absolut stolz und im Fieber.




Schöner Tag und eben solch einen wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sohnemann absolut stolz und im Fieber.
> 
> Schöner Tag und eben solch einen wünsche ich Euch!


Das freut mich und das ist doch auch unter dem Strich das wichtigste...


----------



## Mescalero

@rustaweli 

Es muss Skillz heißen, wenn schon denn schon. 
Dickes Petri gewünscht!

Ebenfalls an @Wuemmehunter @Slappy @Papamopps @Waller Michel !


----------



## Papamopps

UPDATE:

Nachdem meine Frau, Schwägerin und meine kleine Tochter uns am See besucht haben, haben meine Söhne Schluss gemacht.
Nachdem sie ihrer Schwester stolz gezeigt haben. Wie man angelt.





Bis dahin gab es noch einiges an Fisch.
So zum Beispiel eine 40er Brasse, deren Biss mein Sohn an der Feeder sah, als ich seine Spinrute kurz fertig machen sollte....seis ihm gegönnt.





Als ich nochmals was für die Jungs machen musste, schnappte er sich noch eine 35er.

Es folgten noch kleinere Güster und Brachsen um die 30cm

Als der Rest der Familie dann Picknick machte...konnte auch ich meine erste von 5Brachsen landen.
















Einfach ein sehr schöner Platz.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Fazit:
Methodfeeder NIX
Köfi an der Hechtpose: NIX

Matchrute: Köfi, wann immer man wollte

Classic Feeder...läuft.

Gleich noch eine Runde Spinfischen, wenn das Futter leer ist. Aber das steht dann woanders 

Gab auch noch eine Schlange, die durchs Wasser schwamm, aber ich kann das Video nicht hochladen


----------



## rustaweli

Danke allen die letzten Tage für Eure Likes und Zusprüche.
Allen Fängern in letzter Zeit möchte ich sagen das ich Euch nicht vergessen habe und Euch noch Petris aussprechen werde. So tolle Fische dabei, schönste Schleien...
Nur nach all der vielen Zeit am Wasser diese Tage muß ich die restliche Zeit etwas "eleganter" einteilen.
Petri und Gruß!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dieser Bericht kann auch im Raubfischtread stehen sowie im Schneider-Tread, es ist von allen was vorhanden. Nachdem ich dann heute meinen See erreicht hatte, erst einmal die beiden Stellfischruten fertig gemacht, eine rechts vor dem rechten Baum und die andere links vor dem linken Baum. Im Endeffekt hätte ich es auch sein lassen können, Nichts Nothing  Nitschewo. Dann mit der Bolo die Pose immer zwischen rechter und linker Hecht- Pose treiben lassen, gleiches Ergebnis. Nach ca. 45 Minuten, ich hatte alle Wasserschichten durch, die Drennan fertig gemacht mit einem Puddle-Chucker und einem 14Haken mit 2 Maden in ca. 1 mtr. Tiefe, weiter raus, Nichts, 2mtr Tiefe, Nichts, 3mtr Tiefe, zartes Zuppeln, Anschlag, Acolyte im 90 Grad Winkel, Bremse war passend eingestellt und dank der Elastizität konnte der Fisch von den Stellfischruten weggehalten werden. Als ich ihn dann endlich zum Kescher geführt hatte, war es ein wunderschöner Siebenfarbendoebel. So was an der Acolyte, das hat echt Spaß gemacht. Das ganze wiederholte sich dann noch zwei Mal, so daß ich danach 3 richtig gute Rebos hatte, aber keinen neuen Koefi wie geplant. Ich habe sie dann meiner Mitanglerin nebst Kindern übergeben, die ansonsten heute die Marseilles angestimmt hätten. Dafür ist dann noch ein kleiner Giebel oder Karausche mit nach Hause in den Teich gekommen. Alles in Allem war es aber ein total erholsamer Tag am Wasser. Und das Karpfen Angeln mit Halibut-Pellets zum Schluß , auch Nichts.
Und das Fazit: Spoonangeln mit der Acolyte steht bei mir als nächstes auf den Plan, mal sehen wie sich so etwas macht und wie weit ich damit rauswerfen kann. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß die Acolyte sich so verbeugt.


----------



## geomas

Haha, lieber @Hecht100+ , die edle Matchrute scheint ja ein echter Fettflossen-Magnet zu sein (Du hattest doch früher schon welche mit ihr, oder?).
Petri heil und schön, daß der Angeltag so erholsam war!



So, morgen soll es hier nicht gewittern, aber Ostwind ist angesagt. Zeit hab ich, vermutlich gehts ab aufs Land zu Flüsschen y. 
Gut möglich, daß der bisherige Zielfisch diesen Status erstmal abgeben wird und ich einfach mal versuche, schöne Plötz, Güstern oder Rotfedern zu fangen.


----------



## Waller Michel

So Männer, ich bin auch wieder Zuhause, allerdings ohne erneut heute das Angeln aufzunehmen!  Es war vom Wetter her einfach zu schlecht!  Immer wieder Gewitter und Starkregen ,zwischendurch Sonne bei höchster Luftfeuchtigkeit! 
Da bekommt man nichts mehr trocken und ist alles unangenehm! 
Deshalb bleibt mir nur allen Fängern des heutigen Tages ein herzliches Petri zu wünschen!  Ich gehöre natürlich nicht dazu ,weil wer nicht angelt fängt natürlich auch nix 
Morgen werde ich erstmal eine Pause einlegen und mir für Montag hier bei uns etwas ausdenken! 
In der Prignitz wo ich jetzt war ,hatte ich einige Jahre gewohnt und kann nur sagen es ist normal ein sehr ruhiges aber wasserreiches Stück Erde mit kaum Menschen. Das Wort Überbevölkerung, Stau, Voll oder laut ist dort normal absolut unbekannt! Durch Corona war es jetzt dort allerdings sooo voll wie ich es sonst nur von Rimini oder Wörthersee kenne !
Dem Einkommen der Menschen dort tut es natürlich gut ,allerdings habe ich dort jetzt die Flucht ergriffen!  Sooo viele Angler ,Badegäste und Bootfahrer habe ich dort noch niemals gesehen !
Vor Herbst werde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr versuchen dort ein ruhiges Plätzen zu finden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ruttentretzer

Guten Morgen an Alle.
Gestern habe ich mich mit meinem Angelkumpel vor dem Gewitter am RMD-Kanal auf ein Bier getroffen.
Jeder mit Winklepicker "bewaffnet. Eine Dose Mais war auch dabei. Nach ca. 10 Min. Überraschung bei meinem Kumpel.
Glatte 60cm.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Allen noch einen gemütlichen Sonntag.


----------



## Slappy

Immer wieder Sonntags.....


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Nachdem meine Frau, Schwägerin und meine kleine Tochter uns am See besucht haben, haben meine Söhne Schluss gemacht.
> Nachdem sie ihrer Schwester stolz gezeigt haben. Wie man angelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 348417
> 
> 
> Bis dahin gab es noch einiges an Fisch.
> So zum Beispiel eine 40er Brasse, deren Biss mein Sohn an der Feeder sah, als ich seine Spinrute kurz fertig machen sollte....seis ihm gegönnt.
> Anhang anzeigen 348418
> 
> 
> Als ich nochmals was für die Jungs machen musste, schnappte er sich noch eine 35er.
> 
> Es folgten noch kleinere Güster und Brachsen um die 30cm
> 
> Als der Rest der Familie dann Picknick machte...konnte auch ich meine erste von 5Brachsen landen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348420
> Anhang anzeigen 348419
> Anhang anzeigen 348421
> Anhang anzeigen 348422
> 
> 
> 
> Einfach ein sehr schöner Platz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348423
> 
> 
> 
> Fazit:
> Methodfeeder NIX
> Köfi an der Hechtpose: NIX
> 
> Matchrute: Köfi, wann immer man wollte
> 
> Classic Feeder...läuft.
> 
> Gleich noch eine Runde Spinfischen, wenn das Futter leer ist. Aber das steht dann woanders
> 
> Gab auch noch eine Schlange, die durchs Wasser schwamm, aber ich kann das Video nicht hochladen


War doch ein wunderschöner Familientag nebst Picknick am Wasser.
Alles richtig gemacht.
Dickes Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, lieber @Hecht100+ , die edle Matchrute scheint ja ein echter Fettflossen-Magnet zu sein (Du hattest doch früher schon welche mit ihr, oder?).
> Petri heil und schön, daß der Angeltag so erholsam war!


Ja Georg, letzten auch schon eine. Nur die gestern waren echt gut im Futter, ich habe sie nicht gewogen, aber ich tippe mal auf 600 bis 700 gr. Gewicht, auf jeden Fall wahren es mehr als eine normale Portionsfo. Deshalb auch die Verbeugung der Acolyte. Und das beste wahr noch, das das UnWetter gestern Nachmittag ca 10 km weiter südlich durchzog, Wetterradar ist echt was feines. Hatte zwar schon alles vorbereitet für einen übereilten Rückzug, brauchte dann aber nicht sein.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Immer wieder Sonntags.....



Herrje, ist schon wieder Sonntag? Gott, fühl ich mich schlapp. Also, dann, Köder vorbereiten, hilft ja Alles nichts...


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine lange angelwoche ist leider vorbei, mein Kumpel ist auf dem Weg Richtung Rheinland und was soll ich sagen - 3 Tage intensivstes Fischen, ich blieb bei meinem Nanodöbel, insgesamt haben wir mit 3 Mann/6 Ruten 1 Döbel 1 Skimmer 2 Bärschlein und 3 Schnürsenkelaale gefangen, klar dass dann die Motivation am Samstag mit dem anstehenden Gewitter nicht ausgereicht hat nochmal loszukacheln, ne Gastkarte zu besorgen etc. 
Hätte mir mit dem feinen Geschirr und an den Stellen mehr erhofft, sei's drum, das ist angeln und so konnte man wenigstens mal ausgiebig klönschnack treiben


----------



## Hecht100+

Schade @Kochtopf , Von den tollen Fotos her hätte ich dir mehr Erfolg gewünscht. Hauptsache du konntest dich an dieser schönen Umgebung erfreuen.


----------



## geomas

Schade, Sör Alex, daß angeltechnisch nicht mehr bei Euch heraussprang. 
Wie Hechthunnertplusx so treffend bemerkte, sah Eure Angelstelle ja nach viel, sehr viel Fisch aus.
Aber so'n gediegener Knönsnack ist ja auch mal wichtig.



Ich hänge gerade etwas in den Seilen, starte jetzt dennoch zu Flüsschen y und hoffe, daß der frische Ostwind mir die Birne etwas durchpustet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja Georg, letzten auch schon eine. Nur die gestern waren echt gut im Futter, ich habe sie nicht gewogen, aber ich tippe mal auf 600 bis 700 gr. Gewicht, auf jeden Fall wahren es mehr als eine normale Portionsfo. Deshalb auch die Verbeugung der Acolyte.


Du beschreibst genau damit einen Fall, warum ich mit den Hochleistungsmatch-Friedfischruten für optimale Kleinfischlandung nicht so recht zufrieden bin,
und dank der Stippermesse 2019 bin ich ganz gut im Bilde wie soft und smart der größte Teil ist.
Für mich muss es mindestens eine echte 25g potente Rute sein, auch beim Ukel und Rotaugen stippen. Weil man hofft ja immer auf größeren Besuch und das passiert auch öfter mal ...


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du beschreibst genau damit einen Fall, warum ich mit den Hochleistungsmatch-Friedfischruten für optimale Kleinfischlandung nicht so recht zufrieden bin, und dank der Stippermesse 2019 bin ich ganz gut im Bilde.
> Für mich muss es mindesens eine echte 25g potente Rute sein, auch für Ukel und Rotaugen stippen. Weil man hofft ja immer auf größeren Besuch und das passiert auch öfter mal ...


Du brauchst einen 654 cm langen, superfiligranen Kescherstab und einen Kescherkopf mit dem Durchmesser einer Mokkatasse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Naja, fast. 
Ich bin mit meinen Shimano Seewasser Bolos in 6m sehr zufrieden, die sind auch für größere Fische ausgelegt und dabei superleicht.
Die eine ist schon fast zu stark, die wurde nichtmal von einem hiesigen Ükel ausgenutzt, der regelmäßig größere Fische fängt als ich! 
Aber geht auch super mit Kleinfischen und die Drillqualität in der Spitze ist dann ausreichend dafür.
Von Gewicht und Handlichkeit geht es aktuell oberhalb von WG 20g Ruten nicht mal leichter.

Eine 13ft oder 14ft Matchrute (oder auch 15ft) in der Stärke (um 25g, eben unter 1oz) ist auch nichts besonderes, gibt es ja.
Wobei bei denen gehen mir die winzigen Ringlein zunehmend auf die Senkel, so richtig mit floaten lassen oder schön locker sanft werfen (Botköder und so), das geht mit 0.18 Monofil jedenfalls nicht so richtig.
Ich brauche solche Ruten in 3m, 4m, 6m, und fertig. Wechselspitze bei den Steckruten 3m 2tlg(o. 3tlg) und 4m 3tlg, mit Picker/Feeder Möglichkeit, und alles geht.


----------



## Slappy

Gentlemen. 
Was soll ich sagen. Mein Hausweiher ließ mich zwar nicht französisch singend gehen, aber inzwischen glaube ich, gibt es außer ganz wenigen Satzkarpfen nur kleine Fische..... Ganzen 2 Stück konnte ich heute die Welt außerhalb des Wassers präsentieren. Auf Fotos habe ich verzichtet da es im Zweifel die selben waren wie sonst auch. Jedenfalls waren die nicht größer als die letzten male...


----------



## geomas

Die Plötz an Flüsschen y stehen total auf den billigen Dosenmais vom Discounter. Ne etwa 30er Blicca wurde eben auch beim Maisnaschen ertappt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Na Petri, das ist doch mehrfach gut und günstig! 
Ich habe auch gerade ein Menue mit Mais (allerdings Glas und Bio) gefuttert, passt irgendwie aktuell zu Jahreszeit und Wetter.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nachdem mein Besuch abgefahren ist und Frau Topf andeutete mit dem Töpfchen dem Tag auf nem Ponyhof in Zwergenland zu verbringen bin ich, nach den nötigsten Räumarbeiten zu Hause, zu meiner großen Liebe, der Fulle bei Grebenau gefahren. Es gewittert gerade ein wenig und Fängt an zu regnen aber ich bin gelassen, rute und kescher ruhen im hohen Gras, ich hocke auf meinem Hocker in einer Mulde und sitze die Sache aus. Bislang dreimal so viel Fisch wie in den letzten Tagen gefangen, drei Zielfische in übersichtlichen Formaten erwärmten sich meiner Kurkurmamadenreste, darunter auch mein ungemessener Personal Worst, aber seht selbst:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen die draußen sind. 
Ich hatte das WE mit Familiengeburtstagen zu tun und konnte nix unternehmen.
Vielleicht in den nächsten Tagen wieder.


----------



## Jason

Mein Kumpel Addi hat mir abgesagt für die Teiche. Werde wohl gleich nochmal ans Flüsschen gehen. Aber erstmal die Regenfront abwarten. 
Petri an euch allen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

So, als Vorbereitung fürs nächste mal, gabs grad eine
Drennan Red Range Carp Feeder 10' 
mit 5 gescheiten Method Feeder Körbchen mit innenliegendem Gummi und Moulde

Alles zusammen für nen fuffi 

Damit hätten wir eine 
- Boxxer Winkle Picker 2,40 -40g: damit gabs die Brassen gestern

- SpinnFeeder (unterteil einer Spinrute mit Feederoberteil) semiparabolische Aktion

- Carp Feeder

Somit können wir alle 3 am See angreifen


----------



## Hering 58

Papamopps schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Nachdem meine Frau, Schwägerin und meine kleine Tochter uns am See besucht haben, haben meine Söhne Schluss gemacht.
> Nachdem sie ihrer Schwester stolz gezeigt haben. Wie man angelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 348417
> 
> 
> Bis dahin gab es noch einiges an Fisch.
> So zum Beispiel eine 40er Brasse, deren Biss mein Sohn an der Feeder sah, als ich seine Spinrute kurz fertig machen sollte....seis ihm gegönnt.
> Anhang anzeigen 348418
> 
> 
> Als ich nochmals was für die Jungs machen musste, schnappte er sich noch eine 35er.
> 
> Es folgten noch kleinere Güster und Brachsen um die 30cm
> 
> Als der Rest der Familie dann Picknick machte...konnte auch ich meine erste von 5Brachsen landen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348420
> Anhang anzeigen 348419
> Anhang anzeigen 348421
> Anhang anzeigen 348422
> 
> 
> 
> Einfach ein sehr schöner Platz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348423
> 
> 
> 
> Fazit:
> Methodfeeder NIX
> Köfi an der Hechtpose: NIX
> 
> Matchrute: Köfi, wann immer man wollte
> 
> Classic Feeder...läuft.
> 
> Gleich noch eine Runde Spinfischen, wenn das Futter leer ist. Aber das steht dann woanders
> 
> Gab auch noch eine Schlange, die durchs Wasser schwamm, aber ich kann das Video nicht hochladen


Was für ein schöner Familientag 
Dickes Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers und Helden der Fischwaid..!
Es tut gut zu sehen dass es bei euch halbwegs läuft - bei mir siehts eher mau aus.
Zwar war ich gestern mal wieder am Vereinsgewässer in Käseland, kann aber bloß von Grundeln berichten.
Von Grundel und Grundeln und Grundeln..... ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf Grundeln...
Euch allen einen schönen Tag und bleibt gesund!


----------



## geomas

Eben gabs den ersten Mais-Döbel des Jahres. Knapp 40 geschätzt. 
Nachdem die Paddler hoffentlich durch sind eskalieren jetzt die Nacktschnecken. Falls das mein letztes Lebenszeichen war, kennt Ihr den Grund.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Jungs, nachdem sich das Wetter hier wieder beruhigt hat, bin ich jetzt noch mal am kleinen Wiesenfluss. Bis auf ne 30er Güster hat sich hier noch nichts getan.


----------



## Jason

Regenpause unterm Viadukt 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber ich bin gelassen, rute und kescher ruhen im hohen Gras, ich hocke auf meinem Hocker in einer Mulde und sitze die Sache aus. Bislang dreimal so viel Fisch wie in den letzten Tagen gefangen, drei Zielfische in übersichtlichen Formaten erwärmten sich meiner Kurkurmamadenreste, darunter auch mein ungemessener Personal Worst, aber seht selbst:


Ist doch alles gut, wenn man am Wasser ist , mir hilft das diese Tage sehr, vor allem mit anderen Leuten live zu reden.

Wenn die Winzlinge dich nicht erbauen, besteht die Möglichkeit, sie ein bischen zu vertäuen und auf den Überfisch damit zu warten, dass ist bei derzeit launigen Fischen eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Regenpause unterm Viadukt


Gehe ich recht in dieser Ansicht, dass du Schlingel dir eine sündhafte rote Ambidex gegönnt hast? 
Da  hast du doch schon die richtige Rolle zum ausführen der Noriscona, wenn du bei golden+ sehr dunkel rot bleibst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Von Grundel und Grundeln und Grundeln..... ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf Grundeln...


Mach einen reinen Tisch - hol sie einfach alle raus!


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
ich bin wieder fast daheim von meiner kleinen, etwas lustlosen Sonntagsangelei. Ich bin zu dem unambitionierten, aber parkähnlichen Abschnitt, der aber guten Bestand aufweist gefahren. Was für ein Gedränge, es waren volksfestähnliche Zustände mit einer Riesenkanuflotille, die nächst meiner Stelle in See stach (das nächste Wehr ist 150m stromauf..), Plantschepappas mit ihren Jungs, die fröhlich um meine Montage tollten, jede Menge Spaziergänger und natürlich die lieben Kollegen. Ein besonders stattliches Exemplar mit grauem Bart und in prächtiger Kondition wurde Zeuge eines ersten schönen Johnnies auf zweiten Wurf und liess es sich nicht nehmen, mit Klapphocker und Zigarillo alles über den Tuliptrick zu lernen. Da war ich ein bisschen stolz, der Mann stippt da  schon seit 1000 Jahren und war sehr angetan und erstaunt über meine Methoden.
Was solls, alle Akteure waren freundlich und entspannt, und so beschloss ich auch einfach mal nicht genervt zu sein. 5 schöne Fische zwischen 35 und 42 gabs, leider ohne Fotos für euch, da immer Kollegen oder Muggels von Drill und Keschern angelockt wurden, da wollt ich nicht noch mit Handy und Massband rumhampeln. Übrigens habe ich ausschließlich freundliches Interesse und Staunen über die schönen Tiere geerntet, und nach erklärenden Worten zu meiner üblichen Entnahmepraxis auch Verständnis dafür.
Jedenfalls war auch 'the shyest of all fysshe' nicht verstimmt von dem Trubel, Beissflauten gabs lediglich nach den publikumswirksam inszenierten Drills.
Die Bisse selbst waren heute aber merklich dezenter, oft nur zarte Klopfer- obs an der vielen Uferaktion oder an dem reichen Nahrungsangebot nach dem vielen Regen lag, wer weiss. Eine wirklich wütende Plötze, die mit sichelförmig ausgerissener und gesträubten Flossen wie ein Minthun wirkte und eine durchgedrehte Güster sorgten noch für Abwechslung.
Sicher kein kontemplativer Naturwunderansitz, aber ein schöner Fang und ein guter PR Erfolg wars heute, nun bleibt eigentlich nur das Problem, das morgen wieder Montag ist,
Herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Was solls, alle Akteure waren freundlich und entspannt, und so beschloss ich auch einfach mal nicht genervt zu sein.
> 
> Jedenfalls war auch 'the shyest of all fysshe' nicht verstimmt von dem Trubel, Beissflauten gabs lediglich nach den publikumswirksam inszenierten Drills.
> Die Bisse selbst waren heute aber merklich dezenter, oft nur zarte Klopfer- obs an der vielen Uferaktion oder an dem reichen Nahrungsangebot nach dem vielen Regen lag, wer weiss.


Man staunt immer wieder - wenn sie wollen, dann wollen sie! 
Und wenn man selber unbedingt Fisch will, dann muss man da durch, auch durch Massen von Badenden oder im Wasser herumstehenden.

Ist doch super gelaufen - auch wenn mit Einschränkungen.
Ich denke an solche etwas schrägen Angel- oder Fischevents wie in der Zirkusarena jedenfalls gerne zurück.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Minimax. Nicht das Du noch die englische Angelei in Berlin populär machst.
Einen schönen Unterstand hast Du da als Regenschutz gefunden, @Jason. Auch Dein aBesteckt sieht richtig gut aus.

Bei mir läuft es ganz gut. Nach einem halben Duzend Brassen und Güstern, allesamt in guter Kondition, hat sich gerade dieser Bursche den mi einem Caster und zwei Maden bestückten 14er Hakenreingezogen. 62 cm!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und wenn man selber unbedingt Fisch will, dann muss man da durch, auch durch Massen von Badenden oder im Wasser herumstehenden.



Ich hab das auch deswegen etwas betont und auch mal am Wasser ausgehalten, weil ja grade wieder nicht so schöne Nachrichten von Angler-Mensch-Beziehungen uns erreichen. Auch nach dem härtesten Nerventest heute bleibt meine Erfahrung die gleiche: Freundlichkeit, Höflichkeit und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme (und Wenn's nur der erkennbare Versuch ist) können wirklich die meisten Probleme am Ufer lindern.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @Minimax. Nicht das Du noch die englische Angelei in Berlin populär machst.
> Einen schönen Unterstand hast Du da als Regenschutz gefunden, @Jason. Auch Dein aBesteckt sieht richtig gut aus.
> 
> Bei mir läuft es ganz gut. Nach einem halben Duzend Brassen und Güstern, allesamt in guter Kondition, hat sich gerade dieser Bursche den mi einem Caster und zwei Maden bestückten 14er Hakenreingezogen. 62 cm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348525



Oha, Petri zum Tagschichtaal! (Jetzt ist auch die Zeit Maden, so voll, wie die Fluten mit winzigen, Madengrossen Brutfischen sind).
Und keine Angst, ich war in Brandenburg- in Berlin gibts ja unseren pinliebenden Boardie @Trotta, V.K.-Y. und auch Stui Sharpe, den ich gerne mal treffen würde um mich vor ihm in den Staub zu werfen- er wurde schon in meinem Angelladen gesichtet..


----------



## Waller Michel

Ihr habt sehr schöne Angelberichte abgeliefert und schöne Fische gefangen! Dafür selbstverständlich ein herzliches Petri !
Anscheinend ist das Wetter in der Republik sehr unterschiedlich! Bei uns den ganzen Tag Regen und dabei eine Luftfeuchte von 91% .....
Morgen soll es hier etwas besser werden, bzw in ganz Norddeutschland! Dafür werde ich mir auch etwas einfallen lassen? 
Jedenfalls muss ich morgen erstmal frische Köder holen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist doch alles gut, wenn man am Wasser ist , mir hilft das diese Tage sehr, vor allem mit anderen Leuten live zu reden.
> 
> Wenn die Winzlinge dich nicht erbauen, besteht die Möglichkeit, sie ein bischen zu vertäuen und auf den Überfisch damit zu warten, dass ist bei derzeit launigen Fischen eine gute Alternative.


Um Himmels Willen! Ich bin mit der Matche, Pin und paar Maden losgezogen, da erwartet man nichts grosses. Ich bin zufrieden, war schön mal zu sehen wie Fische aussehen ^^


----------



## Finke20

Papamopps schrieb:


> Alles zusammen für nen fuffi



Gibt es dort noch mehr davon  .

Petri an alle erfolgreichen in der Rund und es sind auch wieder schöne Berichte entstanden.


----------



## Papamopps

Finke20 schrieb:


> Gibt es dort noch mehr davon  .
> 
> Petri an alle erfolgreichen in der Rund und es sind auch wieder schöne Berichte entstanden.


Ebay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in dieser Ansicht, dass du Schlingel dir eine sündhafte rote Ambidex gegönnt hast?
> Da  hast du doch schon die richtige Rolle zum ausführen der Noriscona, wenn du bei golden+ sehr dunkel rot bleibst.


Ganz Recht. Als Shakespeare Sammler hab ich mir die mal gegönnt. Es ist die 2401. Die grüne Serie hab ich ja zusammen. Aber die Serie aus den Staaten werde ich wohl nie zusammen bekommen. Und im guten Zustand sind die sehr teuer. 
An der Noriscona wird wohl keine Rolle dran kommen. Die kommt in einen Glaskasten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @Minimax. Nicht das Du noch die englische Angelei in Berlin populär machst.
> Einen schönen Unterstand hast Du da als Regenschutz gefunden, @Jason. Auch Dein aBesteckt sieht richtig gut aus.
> 
> Bei mir läuft es ganz gut. Nach einem halben Duzend Brassen und Güstern, allesamt in guter Kondition, hat sich gerade dieser Bursche den mi einem Caster und zwei Maden bestückten 14er Hakenreingezogen. 62 cm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348525


Ein dickes Petri zum Aal,ein schönes Foto.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> An der Noriscona wird wohl keine Rolle dran kommen. Die kommt in einen Glaskasten.



Och, komm schon, lass sie wenigstens einmal aufsteigen, bevor sie ins Museum kommt. Und für so ein altes Stück könnte man doch eine kleine einfache Achsrolle (keine kostspielige Pin) aus Vorkriegsproduktion beschaffen, leicht aufpolieren, historisch und provinienzmässig passend- dann ein Schönwetteransitz bis zur entschneiderung, und danach ein Ehrenplatz für die Antike Kombo im Zwergenlandangelmuseum.


----------



## Kochtopf

Heute war übrigens der erste Post-OP Einsatz der Silstar-Matche. Der @Professor Tinca  hat sie großartig repariert und auch wenn sie Fischtechnisch nicht gefordert wurde so hat sie doch Hänger und deren idr wenig sachgemäße Lösung mit Bravour gemeistert. Danke nochmal


----------



## Andal

Verzeiht mir bitte, wenn ich etwas ätze, aber kann es sein, dass der PH-Wert schon wieder zunimmt!?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Och, komm schon, lass sie wenigstens einmal aufsteigen, bevor sie ins Museum kommt. Und für so ein altes Stück könnte man doch eine kleine einfache Achsrolle (keine kostspielige Pin) aus Vorkriegsproduktion beschaffen, leicht aufpolieren, historisch und provinienzmässig passend- dann ein Schönwetteransitz bis zur entschneiderung, und danach ein Ehrenplatz für die Antike Kombo im Zwergenlandangelmuseum.


Ich spiele ja auch mit dem Gedanken. Vielleicht mal auf Friedfisch mit dieser Achsrolle. Aber du hast Recht. Die müsste ich erst aufpolieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf 
Tolle Berichte von deinen Ansitzen. Petri wünsche ich dir. Ich hoffe, deine Frau mit klein Töpfchen hatten Spaß bei uns in Zwergenland. Das Wetter war ja nicht so berauschend. Wird Zeit, dass wir auch mal wieder zusammen kommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir bitte, wenn ich etwas ätze, aber kann es sein, dass der PH-Wert schon wieder zunimmt!?


Was meinst'n?


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Ich spiele ja auch mit dem Gedanken. Vielleicht mal auf Friedfisch mit dieser Achsrolle. Aber du hast Recht. Die müsste ich erst aufpolieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348549


Vielleicht sollte ich ja doch mal eine feine 10 ft. Glasrute suchen, damit meine "Eule" aus der Sovietunion auch wieder zu einem passenden Platz kommt!?


----------



## geomas

Danke für die tollen Berichte allerseits!

Prima, daß Du, Sir Alex, beim „Entspannungsangeln” doch noch schön Erfolg hattest. Minimax, Petri heil und gut zu lesen, wie „harmonisch” es an Deinem Swim letztlich doch zuging. Rhinefisher - schade, daß Dein Vereinsgewässer so ein Grundelhotspot ist. Wümme - Petri zu den Kleinflußfängen. Der allseits beliebte Ostfriese MK hat ja öfters Maden als Top-Köder für Frühjahrsanguilli angepriesen. Jason, Deine Combo sieht sehr stilvoll-klassisch aus!


----------



## geomas

War wieder am Flüsschen y, das weiter zuwächst.
Heute war ich an einem schmalen und tiefen Abschnitt, der leider uferseitig wenig Zugang zum Wasser bietet.
Aber immerhin bieten die Wildwechsel (nennt man die so - also offenbar von Tieren angelegte Pfade zum Wasser) die Möglichkeit, hier und da zu angeln.





Hab heute erstmals die alte DAM MagicCarbon WincklePicker am Flüsschen gehabt, sie hat sich gut geschlagen.
Zunächst habe ich es mit Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm probiert (am 8er FineFeeder), da gab es auch recht schnell einen Plötz.
Hab dann ne Dose Discounter-Mais geöffnet, ne Handvoll links und rechts gefüttert. Habe abhängig von der Korn-Größe entweder zwei kleinere oder 1 mittelgroßes Korn angeködert - gab schnell Bisse und auch von den vielen vorbeikommenden Paddlern ließen sich die Fischis nicht stören.
Unter dem guten Dutzend Plötz war exakt ein so wunderbar gefärbtes Exemplar wie neulich gezeigt, die anderen trugen ein sehr silbernes Schuppenkleid - Augen und Flossen normal kräftig gefärbt.
Ne etwa 30cm lange Güster hat schon etwas mehr an der alten Carbon-Picker gezogen.

Dann tat sich nichts mehr und ich bin etwa 80m weiter, hab da auch die lange Rute aufgebaut, weil der Zugang zum Wasser etwas schwieriger war.

Auf ne 3er Maiskette (ohh, dieser Begriff läßt mich immer wieder den Kopf schütteln) am Haar gab es anfangs auch Plötz, dann ein nicht sehr energischer Biß - ha - Döbel! So Richtung Ende 30cm. Hatte den 3m Gardner-Kescherstiel mit und der war eher etwas kurz.

Als nächstes gab es einen Ükel auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn an der leichten Rute.

Die Paddler waren am späteren Nachmittag offenbar durch, aber jetzt witterten die Nacktschnecken Mecklenburgs ihre große Chance.





Die Viecher waren überall und nervten gewaltig. Im Mais, am Brot, auf den Hakenlösern, überall, sogar meine Sandalen wurden okkupiert.
Bin sogar zweimal auf den Biestern ausgerutscht und hab mich auf den Hosenboden gesetzt, nur ein beherzter Griff in Brennesseln und Diesteln verhinderte einen Rutsch ins kühle Naß. War wirklich genervt.

Da kam dieser Wandersmann zur Aufheiterung gerade recht:





Metallic-Käferchen auf meiner Jeans, mehr war mit der Telefonkamera optisch nicht drin.

An der langen Rute (Mais am Haar) ging dann ne Weile nüscht mehr und ich habe Brotreste (Sandwichbrot-Rinde) angeboten. Es gab direkt nach dem Auswerfen einen kernigen Biß, kräftiger Widerstand, dann bewegte sich nix mehr. Kraut. Verdammt! Also reichlich Schnur gegeben und nach 20 Sekunden mal nachgefühlt. Er hatte sich aus dem Kraut, aber nicht vom Haken befreit. Super.
Das Keschern war wieder nicht so ganz einfach, weil der Kescherstiel von 3m an dieser Stelle eher zu kurz war, aber dann war der Fisch im Netz.
Döbel, die 44cm schrammend, ein schöner Fisch.
Ich hätte noch ne gute Stunde Zeit gehabt, aber doch in aller Ruhe zusammengepackt, war ne runde Sache, der Angelnachmittag.

Der vom Professor vor ein paar Wochen gebrachte „Ostwind-Spruch” gilt eben auch nicht ausnahmslos.
Der Wind war teilweise kräftig, fand ich aber angenehm angesichts der warmen Temperaturen.


----------



## Andal

Der Käfer hätte eine geile Lackierung für einen Zander-Wobbler... 

Wenn dieses Flüsslein so abgelegen ist, warum harkst du dir nicht eine 2 x 2 m Stelle vom Kraut? Das sollte das Angeln leichter machen und das aufgerissene Sediment den Spott gut befeuern!


----------



## Waller Michel

Sorry verlesen


----------



## geomas

^^ danke! An dieser Stelle ist das Kraut im Wasser nicht so das Problem, sondern der meist breite Gelegestreifen.
An den gehe ich nicht ran. Die Wildwechsel sind als Zugang zum Wasser nicht optimal, aber immerhin „legal”.
Eventuell könnte man auf einem kleinen Abschnitt der Strecke soger ne Pose laufen lassen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> aber jetzt witterten die Nacktschnecken Mecklenburgs ihre große Chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Viecher waren überall und nervten gewaltig. Im Mais, am Brot, auf den Hakenlösern, überall, sogar meine Sandalen wurden okkupiert.
> Bin sogar zweimal auf den Biestern ausgerutscht und hab mich auf den Hosenboden gesetzt, nur ein beherzter Griff in Brennesseln und Diesteln verhinderte einen Rutsch ins kühle Naß. War wirklich genervt.


----------



## Andal

Schnecken sind sehr praktisch. Seit Anbeginn meiner Aktivitäten habe ich alle meine Freundinnen nur immer "Schnegge" genannt. Ich hatte nie Probleme mit Verplapperern.


----------



## geomas

^^ haha, sehr schön, in meinem Kopfkino lief eher Apocalypse Now und ne zünftige Portion Napalm für die Schnecken, speziell nach dem ersten Ausrutscher.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ danke! An dieser Stelle ist das Kraut im Wasser nicht so das Problem, sondern der meist breite Gelegestreifen.
> An den gehe ich nicht ran. Die Wildwechsel sind als Zugang zum Wasser nicht optimal, aber immerhin „legal”.
> Eventuell könnte man auf einem kleinen Abschnitt der Strecke soger ne Pose laufen lassen.


Das käme ja auch sehr den französischen Angeln nahe. Der gleiche Platz, traut aufbereitet und eine Art zweite Heimstatt.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ haha, sehr schön, in meinem Kopfkino lief eher Apocalypse Now und ne zünftige Portion Napalm für die Schnecken, speziell nach dem ersten Ausrutscher.


Die Schleimer sind schon richtig eine Plage!


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Die Schleimer sind schon richtig eine Plage!



Salz wirkt Wunder, da geht keine drüber


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Die Schleimer sind schon richtig eine Plage!


Sind mir persönlich 1000x lieber als Zecken und mit Salz notfalls leicht zu bezwingen!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ...und ne zünftige Portion Napalm für die Schnecken...


"Wie roch das? Nach Sieg roch das!"


----------



## rolfmoeller

Andal schrieb:


> Der Käfer hätte eine geile Lackierung für einen Zander-Wobbler...
> 
> Wenn dieses Flüsslein so abgelegen ist, warum harkst du dir nicht eine 2 x 2 m Stelle vom Kraut? Das sollte das Angeln leichter machen und das aufgerissene Sediment den Spott gut befeuern!



Das habe ich bei uns an der Lühe auch gemacht.
Der Platz ist seitdem ständig von Anderen Anglern belegt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ..und ne zünftige Portion Napalm..



So, das werd ich mir jetzt schön einrahmen und über den Kamin hängen, und zum zitieren bereithalten, wenn ich in Zukunft mal wieder  für meine unglückselige Angewohnheit, markige Kriegsmetaphern zu benutzen, reprimanded werde

Aber diese fiesen Nacktschnecken können wirklich nerven, ich wurde mal eines Abends an den Plötzenteichen buchstäblich von Ihnen in die Flucht geschlagen, die
sind wahrhaft penetrant und zielstrebig. Krauchen auch gerne in Taschen und Futterale und lassen sich mit nach Hause tragen.
Aber der Horror, das sie in die Sandale eindringen, ist eine furchtbare Vorstellung, da gruselts mich.*


*Und ich bin mal einen Ganzen Tag mit nem toten Frosch im Schuh rumgelaufen, ohne es zu merken, wohlgemerkt. Abends war er ganz platt und trocken.


----------



## geomas

In manche Keschernetze gehen sie auch äußerst gerne rein, warum nur. 
Hatte heute ein Gummi-Netz im Einsatz, das war ihnen suspekt.
Letztlich ist es schon faszinierend, wie sicher die in Richtung Brot und Mais wandern.
Meine persönliche „Standfläche am Swim” war heute sehr begrenzt, die konnte ich unmöglich teilen.

Der kräftige Regen gestern oder in der Nacht hatte das Wasser übrigens schön angetrübt, das hatte vermutlich einen positiven Einfluß auf die Angelei.


----------



## Andal

Da lobe ich mir den Rhein. Seine Ufer sind steinig, kiesig, sandig - das mögen sie nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> So, das werd ich mir jetzt schön einrahmen und über den Kamin hängen, und zum zitieren bereithalten, wenn ich in Zukunft mal wieder  für meine unglückselige Angewohnheit, markige Kriegsmetaphern zu benutzen, reprimanded werde
> 
> Aber diese fiesen Nacktschnecken können wirklich nerven, ich wurde mal eines Abends an den Plötzenteichen buchstäblich von Ihnen in die Flucht geschlagen, die
> sind wahrhaft penetrant und zielstrebig. Krauchen auch gerne in Taschen und Futterale und lassen sich mit nach Hause tragen.
> Aber der Horror, das sie in die Sandale eindringen, ist eine furchtbare Vorstellung, da gruselts mich.*
> 
> 
> *Und ich bin mal einen Ganzen Tag mit nem toten Frosch im Schuh rumgelaufen, ohne es zu merken, wohlgemerkt. Abends war er ganz platt und trocken.



Ein Angelkamerad von mir hat mal ne Maus mit nach Hause geschleppt im Rucksack 
Ich vergesse es zwar auch manchmal aber normal verschließe ich solche Dinge wie Mais oder Brot gerne in meinen Köderdosen von Matrix, das man nicht noch zusätzlich allerlei Gefiech anlockt. 

LG


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sind mir persönlich 1000x lieber als Zecken



Da ist sehr wahr, die Schnecken sind eklig, aber nicht gesundheitsgefährdend. Zu unseren Freunden, den Zecken: Neben all den Mittelchen, die hier und in anderen Threads besprochen wurden, und ide man auf jeden Fall einsetzen sollte, empfehle ich auch lange, und luftige Kleidung, gerne nicht zu dunkel (Absammeln!)
Und @geomas bericht heute zeigt ja deutlich, das gerade der Wandernde Angler am wilden gewässer in besonderer Gefahr schwebt: Denn es sind genau die Tierpfade,
die ans Wasser führen, denen wir folgen, und an denen die Seuchenmilben gierig darauf warten, abgestriffen zu werden. Und meine John-Wilson-Overknee-Gummistiefel bringen mich zwar ins Schwitzen und sorgen in der Stadt für Lacher, aber ich fühle mich sicher durch hohes Gras und Schafgarben, entlang der Wildschweinpfade zu streifen. Dichtgewebtes Tropenhemd und Hose aus Gleichem Stoff dazu, und man hat eine erste Barriere. Plus: Man vermeidet Sonnenbrand und eigentlich ist es luftig-kühl, tuareg-style mässig, in den weiten hellen Gewändern, sofern man auf Unterhemd verzichtet. Nonplusultra ist natürlich ne Atmungsaktive Wathose wie die Flyboys sie verwenden.

Angelkumpel nervt mich abends dann mit seiner Zeckensuche am Körper und Klagen über Sonnenbrand, Fieber und Übelkeit: Logisch, hat sich ja auch mit nem Popeye Strohhütchen und Boxershorts bei gleissendem Sonnenglast durchs hohe Gras geschlagen und ist dann im Vertrauen auf seine fortschrittliche Festblei Maismontage schön im Schilf an der Schweinesuhle eingeschlafen, um durchgegart und besiedelt zu werden. Sah letzten August aus wie ein Signalkrebs mit schwarzen Krabbelpünktchen, nobelpreiswürdig.


----------



## geomas

„Nobelpreiswürdig” oder eher Kandidat für den Darwin-Award?

Mit Zecken hatte ich dieses Jahr trotz vieler, vieler Angelstunden im wilden Mecklenburgistan absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> „Nobelpreiswürdig” oder eher Kandidat für den Darwin-Award?
> 
> Mit Zecken hatte ich dieses Jahr trotz vieler, vieler Angelstunden im wilden Mecklenburgistan absolut keine Probleme.


Darwinaward erst wenn er sich erfolgreich aus dem Genpoolbgetilgt hat, aber ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie Leichtfertig erfahrene Angler die Sonne unterschätzen


----------



## geomas

Der Weg ist das Ziel ;-)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> „Nobelpreiswürdig” oder eher Kandidat für den Darwin-Award?



Ich liebe diesen Mann, was soll ich machen? Und im kalten Winter (Oktober bis Mai) kümmert sich der alte Yeti rührend um mich, startet Buschfeuer, fährt mit dem beheitzten Auto ins NSG um mich aus meiner Insekten-Kältestarre zu befreien, hat immer heissen Tee dabei, und hat eine Engelsgeduld mit mir.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ….aber ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie Leichtfertig erfahrene Angler die Sonne unterschätzen



Ja, wirklich erstaunlich, nicht wahr, mein lieber "Currysturm" Kochtopf?

Aber Du hast recht- und ich glaube, an einem Windlosen Ort, wie der Uferböschung, nur auf die Haut und fragwürdige Sonnenmilch zu vertrauen ist falsch. Ich frage ich wie die Bootsangler das Problem angehen, die können ja keinen Schatten suchen, und der frische Wind auf dem Wasser trägt ja den Bratgeruch ihrer knuspernden Haut von ihnen weg, so dass sie es nicht bemerken?


----------



## geomas

Ein großes Herz (bezogen auf Deinen Kumpel, Minimax) schließt Unzulänglichkeiten anderswo ja nicht aus.

Und ich habe mir heute auch einen leichten Sonnenbrand geholt, sollte also ohnehin nicht den ersten Stein werfen.
Mal sehen, neben 2 extrem preisgesenkten Feederruten soll diese Woche auch ein leichtes Hemd einer bekannten Angelgerätefirma kommen - hoffentlich paßt es und ist auch im Sommer bequem zu tragen.
Einen Vogelscheuchen-Strohhut möchte ich mir auch noch besorgen, so'n Teil ist hoffentlich luftiger als andere Kopfbedeckungen (und nein, asiatische Kegelhüte sind mir ne halbe Nummer zu schräg).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> asiatische Kegelhüte sind mir ne halbe Nummer zu schräg).



Sind auch nicht das richtige, um nackschneckenbezogene Napalm-Luftschläge anzufordern
Aber ernsthaft: 
Ich glaube, bzw. weiss auch aus beruflicher Erfahrung, das genauso wie im Winter auch im Sommer Funktionskleidung ihren SInn hat. Ich glaube, mit der anrollenden Hitze wird das deutlich werden. und mit dem beginnenden Mückenschlupf, grade jetzt nach den feuchtwarmen Tagen, wird man auch verstehen, was die langen seitlichen  Röhren an den Hemden zu bedeuten haben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich erstaunlich, nicht wahr, mein lieber "Currysturm" Kochtopf?


Du hast da völlig überzogen reagiert, ich hatte die Situation jederzeit unter Kontrolle!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heute war übrigens der erste Post-OP Einsatz der Silstar-Matche. Der @Professor Tinca  hat sie großartig repariert und auch wenn sie Fischtechnisch nicht gefordert wurde so hat sie doch Hänger und deren idr wenig sachgemäße Lösung mit Bravour gemeistert. Danke nochmal



Sehr schön.



geomas schrieb:


> Der vom Professor vor ein paar Wochen gebrachte „Ostwind-Spruch” gilt eben auch nicht ausnahmslos.



Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme(*5€ ins Phrasenschwein steck*).
Besonders wenn der Ostwind kalt ist, trifft sie aber oftmals zu.


----------



## tob_wilson

Servus Ükel-Freunde,
hab mir jetzt schon viele Meinungen abgeholt auch hier per privater Nachricht aber die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander, vllt können wir die Fischbestimmung zu 100% abschließen, vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe, anbei das Bild. 







Um welche Fischart handelt es sich?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber der Horror, das sie in die Sandale eindringen, ist eine furchtbare Vorstellung, da gruselts mich.*



Hab ich schon gehabt! Nachts barfuß in die Gummiluschen ... war echt ekelig.


----------



## daci7

Würde


tob_wilson schrieb:


> [...]Um welche Fischart handelt es sich?


Meiner Meinung nach eine blasse, niedrige Güster oder ein kapitaler Zobel - Die Rückenflosse kann ich schwer erkennen.

#Kopfbedeckung
Ein von mir geschätzter Ex-Boardi sagte mal "Die einzig wahre Kopfbedeckung für einen Mann ist ein Stahlhelm". Damit wird zwar das Bild mit dem Napalmschlag gegen die Schneckeninvasion rund, ich selbst bevorzuge allerdings die Schieberkappe. Wahlweise aus Leinen oder Wolle - je nach Jahrezeit.

#Zecken
Ich gehöre wohl auch zu den Auserwählten, die von den Biestern verschont werden. Trotz häufigem Buscheinsatz hab ich meine letzte in Kindertagen gehabt.
Groetjes


----------



## Mescalero

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Servus Ükel-Freunde,
> hab mir jetzt schon viele Meinungen abgeholt auch hier per privater Nachricht aber die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander, vllt können wir die Fischbestimmung zu 100% abschließen, vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe, anbei das Bild.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348556
> 
> 
> Um welche Fischart handelt es sich?


Zobel würde ich auch sagen, der Schnabel ist schon recht charakteristisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Servus Ükel-Freunde,
> hab mir jetzt schon viele Meinungen abgeholt auch hier per privater Nachricht aber die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander, vllt können wir die Fischbestimmung zu 100% abschließen, vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe, anbei das Bild.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348556
> 
> 
> Um welche Fischart handelt es sich?




Zobel


----------



## Waller Michel

War heute in 2 Angelläden etwas die Verluste der letzten Wochen nachkaufen. ...
2 Posen ,Wirbel ,Karpfenbleie paar Haken und noch paar Kleinigkeiten ...nix dolles....achso noch einen Bankstick und ne Feederauflage 
100 Euro weg !!!!! Ist das Zeug sooo teuer geworden oder täuscht das ?
Wobei, Geld hat irgendwie allgemein keinen Wert mehr oder? 










LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Den richtigen Reibach macht die Tackleindustrie vermutlich mit den Nubsies und anderen Kleinteilen.
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist das Zeug sooo teuer geworden oder täuscht das ?


Mehr oder weniger heimlich ist alles teurer geworden - da wo Mangel herrscht und das vorhandene mit nun nochmal Aufschlag drauf gefragt ist.
Nur die Räumungsdoktrin für den Produktumschlag verhindert ein noch mehr.

Das Geld kann nicht weniger wert werden, hat sowieso als Schein einen geringen Wert, und als Zahl auf einem Konto kar keinen.
Die Produkte oder Tauschkurse werden anders. 
Bei bestimmten Marken-Aufdrucken steigt der Tauschkurs auch automatisch nochmal rapide an.

Ich kaufe schon lange mit Vorhalt, nicht unter akutem Bedarf und das  besonders beachtet bei Kleinteile/Zubehör (je kleiner je schlimmer), denn da ist man schnell 10fach teurer ggü. guten Angeboten.
Z.B. Ködernadel ist so ein Beispiel, im März gemacht, wenn ich für einen 6er Pack deutlich weniger zahle als für eine alleine, dann ist das schnell Faktor 10.
Und da die doch mal verlustig gehen und ich auf mehrere Rucksäcke aufspalte, ist das der deutlich schonendere Weg gewesen.
Oder Anglerscheren, Lösewerkzeuge usw.

Oder die krassen Preise Feeder-Nubsis von Drennan, Fox ....  vom Gewicht her dürfte das bischen Plastik den Goldpreis haben.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> War wieder am Flüsschen y, das weiter zuwächst.
> Heute war ich an einem schmalen und tiefen Abschnitt, der leider uferseitig wenig Zugang zum Wasser bietet.
> Aber immerhin bieten die Wildwechsel (nennt man die so - also offenbar von Tieren angelegte Pfade zum Wasser) die Möglichkeit, hier und da zu angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab heute erstmals die alte DAM MagicCarbon WincklePicker am Flüsschen gehabt, sie hat sich gut geschlagen.
> Zunächst habe ich es mit Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm probiert (am 8er FineFeeder), da gab es auch recht schnell einen Plötz.
> Hab dann ne Dose Discounter-Mais geöffnet, ne Handvoll links und rechts gefüttert. Habe abhängig von der Korn-Größe entweder zwei kleinere oder 1 mittelgroßes Korn angeködert - gab schnell Bisse und auch von den vielen vorbeikommenden Paddlern ließen sich die Fischis nicht stören.
> Unter dem guten Dutzend Plötz war exakt ein so wunderbar gefärbtes Exemplar wie neulich gezeigt, die anderen trugen ein sehr silbernes Schuppenkleid - Augen und Flossen normal kräftig gefärbt.
> Ne etwa 30cm lange Güster hat schon etwas mehr an der alten Carbon-Picker gezogen.
> 
> Dann tat sich nichts mehr und ich bin etwa 80m weiter, hab da auch die lange Rute aufgebaut, weil der Zugang zum Wasser etwas schwieriger war.
> 
> Auf ne 3er Maiskette (ohh, dieser Begriff läßt mich immer wieder den Kopf schütteln) am Haar gab es anfangs auch Plötz, dann ein nicht sehr energischer Biß - ha - Döbel! So Richtung Ende 30cm. Hatte den 3m Gardner-Kescherstiel mit und der war eher etwas kurz.
> 
> Als nächstes gab es einen Ükel auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn an der leichten Rute.
> 
> Die Paddler waren am späteren Nachmittag offenbar durch, aber jetzt witterten die Nacktschnecken Mecklenburgs ihre große Chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Viecher waren überall und nervten gewaltig. Im Mais, am Brot, auf den Hakenlösern, überall, sogar meine Sandalen wurden okkupiert.
> Bin sogar zweimal auf den Biestern ausgerutscht und hab mich auf den Hosenboden gesetzt, nur ein beherzter Griff in Brennesseln und Diesteln verhinderte einen Rutsch ins kühle Naß. War wirklich genervt.
> 
> Da kam dieser Wandersmann zur Aufheiterung gerade recht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic-Käferchen auf meiner Jeans, mehr war mit der Telefonkamera optisch nicht drin.
> 
> An der langen Rute (Mais am Haar) ging dann ne Weile nüscht mehr und ich habe Brotreste (Sandwichbrot-Rinde) angeboten. Es gab direkt nach dem Auswerfen einen kernigen Biß, kräftiger Widerstand, dann bewegte sich nix mehr. Kraut. Verdammt! Also reichlich Schnur gegeben und nach 20 Sekunden mal nachgefühlt. Er hatte sich aus dem Kraut, aber nicht vom Haken befreit. Super.
> Das Keschern war wieder nicht so ganz einfach, weil der Kescherstiel von 3m an dieser Stelle eher zu kurz war, aber dann war der Fisch im Netz.
> Döbel, die 44cm schrammend, ein schöner Fisch.
> Ich hätte noch ne gute Stunde Zeit gehabt, aber doch in aller Ruhe zusammengepackt, war ne runde Sache, der Angelnachmittag.
> 
> Der vom Professor vor ein paar Wochen gebrachte „Ostwind-Spruch” gilt eben auch nicht ausnahmslos.
> Der Wind war teilweise kräftig, fand ich aber angenehm angesichts der warmen Temperaturen.


Dickes zum Döbel.
Schöner Bericht wenn dan icht die Kanufahrer wären.
Und die Schleimigen Gesellen können auch sehr nerven,besonders wenn die sich in die Rutentasche verirren und erst zuhause wieder zutage kommen.


----------



## geomas

#fischart

Ich würde sagen ne Zippe.
(verdammte Autorechtschreibkorrektur)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Er müsste das Fanggebiet zu seinem Brassenfamilienartigen dazu nennen, gibt ja einige lokale Spezialitäten, sowohl im Süden wie Norden.


tob_wilson schrieb:


> Um welche Fischart handelt es sich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> In manche Keschernetze gehen sie auch äußerst gerne rein, warum nur.
> Hatte heute ein Gummi-Netz im Einsatz, das war ihnen suspekt.


Die günstigen Gumminetze stinken ganz schön fies/giftig, das Zeug mit dem vielen Weichmacher drin ist sicher nicht gesund und verleidet den Schnecken sofort den Schleimfuß.
Ich stelle derartige Kescher erstmal einige Zeit draußen in Sonne und Wind, damit der Gestank abnimmt.
Praktisch ist das mit der Gummierung schon sehr.

Ein Wall oder Antischneckenstandring aus dem Netzmaterial würde dich sichern!

Oder der durchaus funktionierende Schneckenring in größer und mit verschärfter Eingrabekante .


			https://www.selbst.de/assets/styles/660x397/public/schneckenschutz-ring02.jpg
		


Da gibt es auch noch, hab ich selber aber nicht probiert:




__





						Schneckenring Kupfer
					






					biogartenversand.de
				




Das könnte mit 16m sogar am Angelplatz bzw. als Maginot-Linie für Schnecken funktionieren: 




__





						SNA.P Snail Protect Schneckenband aus Kupfer
					






					biogartenversand.de
				









Günstiger als Napalm auf jeden Fall und ungefährlicher auch für einen selbst - und das ganze Tackle!


----------



## Waller Michel

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Servus Ükel-Freunde,
> hab mir jetzt schon viele Meinungen abgeholt auch hier per privater Nachricht aber die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander, vllt können wir die Fischbestimmung zu 100% abschließen, vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe, anbei das Bild.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348556
> 
> 
> Um welche Fischart handelt es sich?


Habe mir das Bild jetzt nochmal in groß angesehen auf dem Laptop! 

Zobel !

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues Video vom Dicken:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sein Kumpel von Avon angling UK macht auch tolle Videos und für die PIN Fans ist da auch so einiges dabei.:


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> War heute in 2 Angelläden etwas die Verluste der letzten Wochen nachkaufen. ...
> 2 Posen ,Wirbel ,Karpfenbleie paar Haken und noch paar Kleinigkeiten ...nix dolles....achso noch einen Bankstick und ne Feederauflage
> 100 Euro weg !!!!! Ist das Zeug sooo teuer geworden oder täuscht das ?
> Wobei, Geld hat irgendwie allgemein keinen Wert mehr oder?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348558
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348559
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Da hast du absolut Recht mit dem Preisen,


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die günstigen Gumminetze stinken ganz schön fies/giftig, das Zeug mit dem vielen Weichmacher drin ist sicher nicht gesund und verleidet den Schnecken sofort den Schleimfuß.
> Ich stelle derartige Kescher erstmal einige Zeit draußen in Sonne und Wind, damit der Gestank abnimmt.
> Praktisch ist das mit der Gummierung schon sehr.
> 
> Ein Wall oder Antischneckenstandring aus dem Netzmaterial würde dich sichern!
> 
> Oder der durchaus funktionierende Schneckenring in größer und mit verschärfter Eingrabekante .
> 
> 
> https://www.selbst.de/assets/styles/660x397/public/schneckenschutz-ring02.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Da gibt es auch noch, hab ich selber aber nicht probiert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schneckenring Kupfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biogartenversand.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das könnte mit 16m sogar am Angelplatz bzw. als Maginot-Linie für Schnecken funktionieren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNA.P Snail Protect Schneckenband aus Kupfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biogartenversand.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Günstiger als Napalm auf jeden Fall und ungefährlicher auch für einen selbst - und das ganze Tackle!


Wer Angst vor Natur hat sollte sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby im Innenbereich suchen. H0 ist ja wieder groß im kommen ^^
Mein Shelter war Donnerstag übersäht von kleinen weissen Nacktschnecken, ich habe sie gepflückt und ins Gebüsch geschmissen, wenn ich mir vorstelle wie jemand Nordis Hinweise tatsächlich am Wasser umsetzt komme ich aus dem Koppschütteln nicht raus.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger heimlich ist alles teurer geworden - da wo Mangel herrscht und das vorhandene mit nun nochmal Aufschlag drauf gefragt ist.
> Nur die Räumungsdoktrin für den Produktumschlag verhindert ein noch mehr.
> 
> Das Geld kann nicht weniger wert werden, hat sowieso als Schein einen geringen Wert, und als Zahl auf einem Konto kar keinen.
> Die Produkte oder Tauschkurse werden anders.
> Bei bestimmten Marken-Aufdrucken steigt der Tauschkurs auch automatisch nochmal rapide an.
> 
> Ich kaufe schon lange mit Vorhalt, nicht unter akutem Bedarf und das  besonders beachtet bei Kleinteile/Zubehör (je kleiner je schlimmer), denn da ist man schnell 10fach teurer ggü. guten Angeboten.
> Z.B. Ködernadel ist so ein Beispiel, im März gemacht, wenn ich für einen 6er Pack deutlich weniger zahle als für eine alleine, dann ist das schnell Faktor 10.
> Und da die doch mal verlustig gehen und ich auf mehrere Rucksäcke aufspalte, ist das der deutlich schonendere Weg gewesen.
> Oder Anglerscheren, Lösewerkzeuge usw.
> 
> Oder die krassen Preise Feeder-Nubsis von Drennan, Fox ....  vom Gewicht her dürfte das bischen Plastik den Goldpreis haben.


Ja das mache ich natürlich auch! Reserven habe ich so ziemlich von allem gerade Kleinkram! Auch hat man vieles mehrfach in Boxen , Rucksäcken und Taschen! 
Zuhause habe ich dann so Euroboxen voll mit Tackel zum Nachfüllen. .....das wird von mir aber immer wieder ergänzt wenn ich etwas raus nehme für die Taschen. 
Deshalb wenn ich eine gewisse Menge entnommen habe, wird nachgeholt, sonst wirds noch teurer 

LG


----------



## Andal

# Fischbestimmung...

Ein Zobel.

# Tacklepreise...

100,- € für Kleinzeug ist leider gar nicht mehr viel. Wobei man aber ganz deutlich sagen muss, dass Angelzeug nie so teuer war, wie in den 1980ern. Natürlich gemessen an den Löhnen und an der Qualität. Ich kann mich aber auch noch an Zeiten erinnern, wo man um 200,- DM den halben Angelladen hätte bekommen. Aber so mies stehen wir gar nicht da. Wenn ich nur an die aktuelle Auswahl denke, sei der Teuerung, Geldentwertung, oder was auch immer verziehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nubbsies werden billiger wenn man sie direkt in China kauft. Nimmt man eben 2-3 billig Stopper statt nem Drennan Grippastop und die runrignubbsies stehen denen von Korum in nix nach.


----------



## geomas

@Nordlichtangler - danke, jegliche Installationen als Bollwerke gegen die Schnecken sind wohl für nahezu 100% meiner Ansitze zu aufwändig oder gar komplett unpraktikabel. Für den mehrtägigen Ansitz mag so etwas hier und da taugen. Aber schön, daß es sowas gibt.

Auch den Tipp mit dem Salz (Danke, @Hecht100+ !) werde ich am Wasser wohl nicht in die Tat umsetzen. 
Ich bin ja oft in NSGen unterwegs und auch wenn ich so gut wie nie kontrolliert werde will ich keinen Ärger provozieren.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nubbsies werden billiger wenn man sie direkt in China kauft. Nimmt man eben 2-3 billig Stopper statt nem Drennan Grippastop und die runrignubbsies stehen denen von Korum in nix nach.



Bei den Grippa-Stops bin ich eigen (also „dafür!”). Habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billig-Möchtegernestoppern gemacht.
Gibt auch von anderen Firmen wirklich gute Stopper, aber die sind dann eben auch nicht nicht saubillig.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei den Grippa-Stops bin ich eigen (also „dafür!”). Habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billig-Möchtegernestoppern gemacht.



 +1


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Bei den Grippa-Stops bin ich eigen (also „dafür!”). Habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billig-Möchtegernestoppern gemacht.
> Gibt auch von anderen Firmen wirklich gute Stopper, aber die sind dann eben auch nicht nicht saubillig.


Die einzige Schwierigkeit ist es , passende für feine Schnüre in China zu finden, aber ich glaube ich bin fündig geworden, hat beim fischen mit 18er gut funktioniert


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Bei den Grippa-Stops bin ich eigen (also „dafür!”). Habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billig-Möchtegernestoppern gemacht.
> Gibt auch von anderen Firmen wirklich gute Stopper, aber die sind dann eben auch nicht nicht saubillig.


Oder man kauft sich für rund einen 10er bei Ebay eine Spule "Aman Serafil" - dann hat man Stoppergarn bis ins Dritte Glied. Aus dem 40er Faden habe ich schon Hairrigs gebunden, weil ich es wissen wollte und die halten bombig, sind butterweich und haltbar.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sein Kumpel von Avon angling UK macht auch tolle Videos und für die PIN Fans ist da auch so einiges dabei.:


Siehste @Waller Michel die Prominenz nutzt die gleiche Auflage, da nützt alles Jammern nix. Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen und Guru, Fox, Drennan & Co. kostet halt...


----------



## Andal

Ich liebe diesen Faden einfach. Ob grob (10er), oder fein (40er), dieser Schwerlastfaden ist einfach für bald alles zu verwenden. Jeans flicken, Messerscheiden nähen, mal einen Latschen reparieren, am Angelzeug, zum Ringe anwinden... es gibt nix, wo man das Zeug nicht brauchen könnte. Mit den Fäden werden u.a. auch Sicherheitsgurte und Schwerlastgurtschlafen genäht.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Oder man kauft sich für rund einen 10er bei Ebay eine Spule "Aman Serafil" - dann hat man Stoppergarn bis ins Dritte Glied. Aus dem 40er Faden habe ich schon Hairrigs gebunden, weil ich es wissen wollte und die halten bombig, sind butterweich und haltbar.


Jepp, das Serafil schafft man nicht von Hand zu zerreißen. Aber so viel kostet das nicht, meine ich. Die Hälfte vielleicht.

#Schnurstopper
Ich habe mir mal eine Ladung von Ali kommen lassen und hatte erst Bedenken, ob sie ordentlich halten, insbesondere bei ganz dünnen Schnüren. Tun sie perfekt! Ich habe ausgesorgt bis zum jüngsten Tag...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nubbsies werden billiger wenn man sie direkt in China kauft. Nimmt man eben 2-3 billig Stopper statt nem Drennan Grippastop und die runrignubbsies stehen denen von Korum in nix nach.


Grad bei Haken macht sich das enorm bemerkbar. Nicht nur das aus China die gleichen Haken kommen, 200 Stück für 5,- € sind, bei kostenlosem Versand keine Ausnahme. Die gleichen Haken kosten hier im Laden dann 7,50 € für 5 Stück. Allerdings mit Plastikschachtel im Blister, was man beides eh gleich in die Tonne hauen kann!


----------



## Kochtopf

Bis auf wurmhaken habe ich bei Ali bislang keine guten Öhrhaken gefunden, die es auch in ükeligen Größen gibt. Die die ich bestellt habe sind mumpf und stumpf und halten nicht am Daumennagel beim Test

Habe gerade Ebbe in 6, 10, 14 und 16, insofern wäre ich für einen Vorschlag offen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bis auf wurmhaken habe ich bei Ali bislang keine guten Öhrhaken gefunden, die es auch in ükeligen Größen gibt. Die die ich bestellt habe sind mumpf und stumpf und halten nicht am Daumennagel beim Test
> 
> Habe gerade Ebbe in 6, 10, 14 und 16, insofern wäre ich für einen Vorschlag offen.


Ich kaufe meine Haken über Ebay, beim "Barsfischer" (ein Russe). Keine Ahnung, wo der sie her hat, aber sie sind gut, günstig und in reichlicher Auswahl und sie sind in wenigen Tagen da. Was leider aus China, je nach Lage der Unruhen, schon mal etwas länger dauern kann.


----------



## geomas

Das Problem bei China-Käufen ist, daß man nicht weiß, wann das Zeug tatsächlich ankommt und ob es taugt.
Falls es ein Fehlkauf war beginnt der Spaß von vorne. Haken zum Beispiel würde ich dort nicht bestellen.


----------



## Mescalero

Just heute wurde ein Alipaket mit Schnüren geliefert, bestellt hatte ich am 18.April  
Im Moment sollte man besser nichts kaufen, was man auch wirklich in absehbarer Zeit benutzen will.

#Haken
Fliegenhaken habe ich mal bekommen, der Händler (oder Hersteller?) heißt Icerico oder so ähnlich. Die sind von guter Qualität und ich meine, die haben auch ükelige Haken mit Öhr im Programm.


----------



## geomas

So, zum Flüsschen y werde ich heute nicht mehr fahren, aber später am Nachmittag wohl mal zur benachbarten Unterwarnow latschen.
Vielleicht finden sich ein paar Abnehmer für den restlichen Dosenmais und ne Scheibe Sandwichtoast wäre auch noch griffbereit.


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> So, zum Flüsschen y werde ich heute nicht mehr fahren, aber später am Nachmittag wohl mal zur benachbarten Unterwarnow latschen.
> Vielleicht finden sich ein paar Abnehmer für den restlichen Dosenmais und ne Scheibe Sandwichtoast wäre auch noch griffbereit.


Viel Glück und Spass wünsche ich dir Georg.


----------



## geomas

Ruhig hier am Stammtisch, aber das kennt man ja von manchen Montag-Abenden.

Mein abendlicher Angelgang wurde durch die Entdeckung einer Zecke in der Kniekehle verzögert - hmm, mich dünkt, sie wäre gestern Abend und heute früh noch nicht ihrer blutsaugerischen Tätigkeit nachgegangen. Vielleicht hat sie in den Klamotten auf ne gute Gelegenheit zum Angriff gewartet.

Am Fluß nebenan war es relativ ruhig - hatte zunächst Befürchtungen, daß Halligalli das Geschehen am Wasser dominiert.
Halligalli war leider auch nicht an der von mir angelegten „Futterstelle” - ich habe per Katschi Mais lose gefüttert.






Die alte, billige Silstarpicker, 0,14er Hauptschnur durchgebunden, fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei dran, als Haken diente ein 8er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu (ein relativ zartes Eisen und auch eher klein für nen 8er).

Um die Fische zu verwirren begann ich mit Breadpunch als Köder und es gab auch fix nen lütten Plötz von geschätzt 17cm. Ihm folgten 4 weitere, teils auf Breadpunch, teils auf Mais. Zur Dämmerung hin gab es auf Breadpunch noch einen Brassen von geschätzt knapp 25cm. Dachte zunächst an die übliche Güster, aber der Schleim am Vorfach ließ mich genauer hinsehen.
Da war es auch schon 5 vor 10 und ich hab gut gelaunt zusammengepackt.
Keine großen Fänge, keine Dramen, das Wetter war äußerst angenehm, also ein gelungener Abend.
Jetzt gibts Käsebrot und vielleicht noch ne Schnitte mit Pfeffersalami.


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> # Fischbestimmung...
> 
> Ein Zobel.
> 
> # Tacklepreise...
> 
> 100,- € für Kleinzeug ist leider gar nicht mehr viel. Wobei man aber ganz deutlich sagen muss, dass Angelzeug nie so teuer war, wie in den 1980ern. Natürlich gemessen an den Löhnen und an der Qualität. Ich kann mich aber auch noch an Zeiten erinnern, wo man um 200,- DM den halben Angelladen hätte bekommen. Aber so mies stehen wir gar nicht da. Wenn ich nur an die aktuelle Auswahl denke, sei der Teuerung, Geldentwertung, oder was auch immer verziehen.


Man muss aber auch sagen in den 80er gabs bedeutend weniger Auswahl an Tackel ,speziell allerdings im Raubfischbereich !
Aber auch im Friedfischsektor waren Montagen meist einfacher gestaltet und bestand dementsprechend auch oft aus weniger Teilen .
Dadurch musste man weniger Teile kaufen .
Teuer war es zugeben damals auch schon heftig! 
Ich persönlich habe erst ende der 80er richtig aufgerüstet! Natürlich auch deshalb weil ich dann ein anderes Gehalt zur Verfügung hatte als Anfang der 80er !
Da waren noch Sargbleie angesagt und Korkposen .....so richtig teuer waren Wobbler von Shakespeare damals 

Meine Aussage bezog sich auch speziell auf die Zeit seit Corona ! Subjektiv empfunden war da heute der ganzen Kleinkram 20% teurer .....

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ruhig hier am Stammtisch, aber das kennt man ja von manchen Montag-Abenden.
> 
> Mein abendlicher Angelgang wurde durch die Entdeckung einer Zecke in der Kniekehle verzögert - hmm, mich dünkt, sie wäre gestern Abend und heute früh noch nicht ihrer blutsaugerischen Tätigkeit nachgegangen. Vielleicht hat sie in den Klamotten auf ne gute Gelegenheit zum Angriff gewartet.
> 
> Am Fluß nebenan war es relativ ruhig - hatte zunächst Befürchtungen, daß Halligalli das Geschehen am Wasser dominiert.
> Halligalli war leider auch nicht an der von mir angelegten „Futterstelle” - ich habe per Katschi Mais lose gefüttert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die alte, billige Silstarpicker, 0,14er Hauptschnur durchgebunden, fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei dran, als Haken diente ein 8er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu (ein relativ zartes Eisen und auch eher klein für nen 8er).
> 
> Um die Fische zu verwirren begann ich mit Breadpunch als Köder und es gab auch fix nen lütten Plötz von geschätzt 17cm. Ihm folgten 4 weitere, teils auf Breadpunch, teils auf Mais. Zur Dämmerung hin gab es auf Breadpunch noch einen Brassen von geschätzt knapp 25cm. Dachte zunächst an die übliche Güster, aber der Schleim am Vorfach ließ mich genauer hinsehen.
> Da war es auch schon 5 vor 10 und ich hab gut gelaunt zusammengepackt.
> Keine großen Fänge, keine Dramen, das Wetter war äußerst angenehm, also ein gelungener Abend.
> Jetzt gibts Käsebrot und vielleicht noch ne Schnitte mit Pfeffersalami.


Sehr schönes Foto und Petri selbstverständlich!   Petri natürlich auch an alle anderen Fängern des heutigen Tages 

Das ist wirklich ein sehr sehr schönes Gewässer das Du dort beangelst !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Ruhig hier am Stammtisch, aber das kennt man ja von manchen Montag-Abenden.
> 
> Mein abendlicher Angelgang wurde durch die Entdeckung einer Zecke in der Kniekehle verzögert - hmm, mich dünkt, sie wäre gestern Abend und heute früh noch nicht ihrer blutsaugerischen Tätigkeit nachgegangen. Vielleicht hat sie in den Klamotten auf ne gute Gelegenheit zum Angriff gewartet.
> 
> Am Fluß nebenan war es relativ ruhig - hatte zunächst Befürchtungen, daß Halligalli das Geschehen am Wasser dominiert.
> Halligalli war leider auch nicht an der von mir angelegten „Futterstelle” - ich habe per Katschi Mais lose gefüttert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die alte, billige Silstarpicker, 0,14er Hauptschnur durchgebunden, fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei dran, als Haken diente ein 8er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu (ein relativ zartes Eisen und auch eher klein für nen 8er).
> 
> Um die Fische zu verwirren begann ich mit Breadpunch als Köder und es gab auch fix nen lütten Plötz von geschätzt 17cm. Ihm folgten 4 weitere, teils auf Breadpunch, teils auf Mais. Zur Dämmerung hin gab es auf Breadpunch noch einen Brassen von geschätzt knapp 25cm. Dachte zunächst an die übliche Güster, aber der Schleim am Vorfach ließ mich genauer hinsehen.
> Da war es auch schon 5 vor 10 und ich hab gut gelaunt zusammengepackt.
> Keine großen Fänge, keine Dramen, das Wetter war äußerst angenehm, also ein gelungener Abend.
> Jetzt gibts Käsebrot und vielleicht noch ne Schnitte mit Pfeffersalami.


Petri,sehr schönes Foto .Ein sehr schönes Gewässer hast du Georg.


----------



## Trotta

Zunächst muss ich mich entschuldigen, den vielen tollen Berichten der letzten Tage die verdienten Likes vorenthalten zu haben: Akutes Phlegma. Schrecklich. Nachträglich Petri allen Fängern, Nichtfängern und Nonbinaries!

Ist Schwammtauchen ükelig? Also ich finds total ükelig, schon weil man dabei die Chance hat, sich als kurioser Beifang für den assoziierten Schneiderstammtisch zu qualifizieren. Am Wochenende solche Gebilde an einer geschützten Stelle meines Kanals entdeckt - bislang wusste ich nicht mal, dass es Süßwasserschwämme gibt.




Und heute? Ein Barsch, ein Plötz, ein Trickster.





Erwischt: offenbar ist die Startnummer eine Hausnummer.

Nach einer Armada von Kleinis gabs heute endlich auch mal einen richtigen Fisch auf die Pin. Einen 56er - da wirds langsam eng mit der Handlandung. Untypischerweise auf der kurzen Bahn, wie der Teamangler sagt, wenn er vor den Füßen meint. Es blieb auch bei dem einen. Auf Brassen ist die Swingtip einfach effektiver.




Kurz darauf stellte sich tatsächlich eine Abnehmer für die schleimigen Hinterlassenschaften ein - leider schwer zu erkennen. Was es nicht alles gibt...





Ich wär heute gern noch ein bisschen länger geblieben, aber mit der Pin im Dunklen, mit Bäumen im Rücken - lieber nicht.


----------



## geomas

Und wieder ein Premium-Bericht aus der Hauptstadt! 
Danke dafür und Petri heil zu Deinen Fängen (Brandmaus und Krebs werden mitgezählt)!

Verzichtest Du aus Transport-Gründen auf nen Kescher?


----------



## Trotta

Danke, den Krebs hätte ich mir gern gegriffen, aber er war knapp außer Reichweite.

Wenn man mangels eines brauchbaren Kellers mit seinem Tackle in der Wohnung zusammenlebt, überlegt man sich zweimal, ob man keschert und Brassen lassen sich dankbar handlanden finde ich.
Sehr schön übrigens die abendliche Warnow. Wenn ich das nächste Mal in Warnemünde bin werde ich mal einen Abstecher machen!


----------



## geomas

^ kannst gerne Zeichen geben, wenn es Dich nach Rostock verschlägt. 
Der Warnow-Ufer-Bereich zwischen den AIDA-Speichern und dem Petriviertel bis zum Mühlendamm bietet sich an für einen kleinen Spaziergang.
Der eigentliche Stadthafen ist nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## Trotta

Wenn es jemals dazu kommt gerne. Aktuell schiebe ich es immer wieder auf: Phlegma. Den Stadthafen finde ich nicht so übel, hatte mich auch schon mal ein Stück stromauf, in Höhe der Eisenbahnbrücke an die Warnow durchgeschlagen, aber deinen Abschnitt finde ich erheblich attraktiver.


----------



## geomas

Mir gehts ähnlich wie dem Michael, wollte nur ne kleine Meiho-Box besorgen und addierte dies und jenes und noch ein paar Drennan-Haken und und auch kleine xyzxbugsyzminixyzwobblerxyz, um Döbel und Aland auf unükelige Art und Weise nachzustellen. Und die ärgerlichen Verluste an DS-Bleien mußten ja auch irgendwann mal ausgeglichen werden...


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri allen Jüngern des gestrigen Tages.
Der Norden bleibt ja momentan vom Wetter verschont, hier dagegen gießt es seit Sonntag ununterbrochen und zeitweise wie aus Kübeln - an Angeln ist nicht zu denken.

Ich habe mich gestern in Plastik eingehüllt und bin drei Stunden durch hohes Gras, Gestrüpp, Brennesselwälder und echten Wald gestapft, um den ein oder anderen zukünftigen Spot zu lokalisieren. Google Maps hatte ich im Vorfeld konsultiert, leider sind die Aufnahmen für unsere Gegend so pixelig, dass sie kaum hilfreich sind.
Es gab jedenfalls Natur ohne Ende zu sehen und auch ein paar vielversprechende Stellen, die Regenjacke hat bereits nach einer Stunde Wasser durchgelassen, die Schuhe waren schon nach zehn Minuten durch und am Ende hatte ich keine einzige trockene Faser mehr am Leib - ein heißes Bad hat es dann gerichtet. 
Spaziergänge querfeldein in strömendem Regen, das ist wirklich erquickend und kontemplativ, die Vorfreude auf entspannte und gleichzeitig spannende Angelsessions an den entsprechenden Stellen ist dann die Krönung des Ganzen.


----------



## phirania

Trotta schrieb:


> Zunächst muss ich mich entschuldigen, den vielen tollen Berichten der letzten Tage die verdienten Likes vorenthalten zu haben: Akutes Phlegma. Schrecklich. Nachträglich Petri allen Fängern, Nichtfängern und Nonbinaries!
> 
> Ist Schwammtauchen ükelig? Also ich finds total ükelig, schon weil man dabei die Chance hat, sich als kurioser Beifang für den assoziierten Schneiderstammtisch zu qualifizieren. Am Wochenende solche Gebilde an einer geschützten Stelle meines Kanals entdeckt - bislang wusste ich nicht mal, dass es Süßwasserschwämme gibt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348606
> 
> 
> Und heute? Ein Barsch, ein Plötz, ein Trickster.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348607
> Anhang anzeigen 348608
> 
> 
> Erwischt: offenbar ist die Startnummer eine Hausnummer.
> 
> Nach einer Armada von Kleinis gabs heute endlich auch mal einen richtigen Fisch auf die Pin. Einen 56er - da wirds langsam eng mit der Handlandung. Untypischerweise auf der kurzen Bahn, wie der Teamangler sagt, wenn er vor den Füßen meint. Es blieb auch bei dem einen. Auf Brassen ist die Swingtip einfach effektiver.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348609
> 
> 
> Kurz darauf stellte sich tatsächlich eine Abnehmer für die schleimigen Hinterlassenschaften ein - leider schwer zu erkennen. Was es nicht alles gibt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348611
> Anhang anzeigen 348612
> 
> 
> Ich wär heute gern noch ein bisschen länger geblieben, aber mit der Pin im Dunklen, mit Bäumen im Rücken - lieber nicht.
> [/QUOTE
> Dickes Petri zur Brasse.
> Süßwasserschwämme und Quallen gibt es bei uns im Kanal auch schon seit längeren,und es werden jedes Jahr mehr.
> Den Kleinen Nascher hast du gut getroffen gehört ja mit zum angeln in der Natur.


----------



## Hering 58

Ein herzliches Petri allen die heute am Wasser sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie es aussieht, könnte es heute bei mir klappen mal wieder die Bolo zu schwingen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, könnte es heute bei mir klappen mal wieder die Bolo zu schwingen.



Sehr gute Idee eigentlich  davon abgesehen war ich auch schon die ganze Nacht nicht mehr angeln 

Drück dir die Daumen Andi


----------



## Andal

Trotta schrieb:


> Zunächst muss ich mich entschuldigen, den vielen tollen Berichten der letzten Tage die verdienten Likes vorenthalten zu haben: Akutes Phlegma. Schrecklich. Nachträglich Petri allen Fängern, Nichtfängern und Nonbinaries!
> 
> Ist Schwammtauchen ükelig? Also ich finds total ükelig, schon weil man dabei die Chance hat, sich als kurioser Beifang für den assoziierten Schneiderstammtisch zu qualifizieren. Am Wochenende solche Gebilde an einer geschützten Stelle meines Kanals entdeckt - bislang wusste ich nicht mal, dass es Süßwasserschwämme gibt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348606
> 
> 
> Und heute? Ein Barsch, ein Plötz, ein Trickster.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348607
> Anhang anzeigen 348608
> 
> 
> Erwischt: offenbar ist die Startnummer eine Hausnummer.
> 
> Nach einer Armada von Kleinis gabs heute endlich auch mal einen richtigen Fisch auf die Pin. Einen 56er - da wirds langsam eng mit der Handlandung. Untypischerweise auf der kurzen Bahn, wie der Teamangler sagt, wenn er vor den Füßen meint. Es blieb auch bei dem einen. Auf Brassen ist die Swingtip einfach effektiver.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348609
> 
> 
> Kurz darauf stellte sich tatsächlich eine Abnehmer für die schleimigen Hinterlassenschaften ein - leider schwer zu erkennen. Was es nicht alles gibt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348611
> Anhang anzeigen 348612
> 
> 
> Ich wär heute gern noch ein bisschen länger geblieben, aber mit der Pin im Dunklen, mit Bäumen im Rücken - lieber nicht.


Man muss sich das Ereignis mal aus der Sicht der kleinen Maus vorstellen. Man lebt da so schiedlich friedlich am Wasser und plötzlich steht da ein riesiges Fass voll süßem und duftenden Mais vor einem. So saftig und man kann UND darf dort hinein und fressen!

Für ein Mauserl muss das wie ein Besuch im Garten Eden sein!!!


----------



## Mescalero

Hier im Garten hat sich eine solche Maus oder eine Gelbhalsmaus eingenistet, die sich ihre tägliche Ration von den Vogelhäuschen abholt, da fällt ständig mehr runter als sie wegtragen kann. Possierliche Tierchen und überhaupt nicht scheu! Ich mag die, im Gegensatz zu der Ratte, die sich vor ein paar Tagen beim Angeln aus der Frühstücksfleischdose bedienen wollte.


----------



## Andal

Wenn sich Mäuse am Mais, Meisen an den Maden bedienen, oder meinetwegen auch Ratten die extra ausgelegten Frolic abholen, sehe ich das für mein Leben gerne. Aber wenn die getigerten Nacktschnecken über die roten Wegschnecken herfallen, sie bei lebendem Leibe auffressen und alles aussieht, wie wenn sich Hannibal Lector einen Snack gönnt, dann kann einem schon das Grausen kommen!

Aber man muss sich halt immer im Klaren sein. Die wohnen hier und sie führen nur ihr bestimmtes Leben. Der Angler ist nur Gast und Zuseher - machmal auch etwas Garcon.


----------



## rustaweli

"I'm a Roach Fisher, my Lord". Welch herrliche Ruten, die London Roach Pole ist ja mal traumhaft zum dahinschmelzen.


----------



## Andal

*# Werkzeug beim Angeln*

Ich habe mir ein neues Tool gegönnt. Nicht das mein Ur-Leatherman es nicht mehr täte, aber bisweilen ist so eine immer griffbereite Schere Gold wert. Ein paar Zweiglein abknipsen, etwas Gras vor den Ruten stutzen, auch mal eine Schnur abschneiden... es ist sehr praktisch, wenn man hat und nicht lange suchen muss!









						Bessey Multitool DBST mit großer Schere  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Bessey Multitool DBST mit großer Schere in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

So ich bin inzwischen mit der Bolorute am Teich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erster Fisch....


----------



## Trotta

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss sich das Ereignis mal aus der Sicht der kleinen Maus vorstellen. Man lebt da so schiedlich friedlich am Wasser und plötzlich steht da ein riesiges Fass voll süßem und duftenden Mais vor einem. So saftig und man kann UND darf dort hinein und fressen!
> 
> Für ein Mauserl muss das wie ein Besuch im Garten Eden sein!!!



Genau, man muss sich das Ereignis nur mal aus Sicht eines Krebstiers vorstellen. Da wühlt man sich unausgeschlafen aus dem Schmodder und plötzlich wabert da so ein köstlich fischelndes Stück Brassenglibber vor den Mandibeln umher - also wirklich: Igitt!


----------



## Andal

Trotta schrieb:


> Genau, man muss sich das Ereignis nur mal aus Sicht eines Krebstiers vorstellen. Da wühlt man sich unausgeschlafen aus dem Schmodder und plötzlich wabert da so ein köstlich fischelndes Stück Brassenglibber vor den Mandibeln umher - also wirklich: Igitt!


So ist dem Leben ... die einen fallen bei Süßkartoffeln der Verzückung anheim und mich würgt es!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zweiter Fisch...


----------



## Slappy

Petri in die Runde.

Hier ist es nur am regnen.    
Aber schön das man in anderen Teilen des Landes weiter im Freien ist und das auch noch erfolgreich. 



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn die getigerten Nacktschnecken über die roten Wegschnecken herfallen, sie bei lebendem Leibe auffressen


Und genau das schätzt der Gemüseanbauer ungemein und ist sogar gewilllt, die kleinen Tiger umzusetzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Munteres Beißen heute...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erster Fisch....



Der Küttfischangler wieder!


----------



## Slappy

Sehr schön Herr Professor, das freut mich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und wieder ne Schleie...


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn sich Mäuse am Mais, Meisen an den Maden bedienen, oder meinetwegen auch Ratten die extra ausgelegten Frolic abholen, sehe ich das für mein Leben gerne. Aber wenn die getigerten Nacktschnecken über die roten Wegschnecken herfallen, sie bei lebendem Leibe auffressen und alles aussieht, wie wenn sich Hannibal Lector einen Snack gönnt, dann kann einem schon das Grausen kommen!
> 
> Aber man muss sich halt immer im Klaren sein. Die wohnen hier und sie führen nur ihr bestimmtes Leben. Der Angler ist nur Gast und Zuseher - machmal auch etwas Garcon.


So unterschiedlich ist das von Angler zu Angler :
Schnecke, Spinne etc machen mir Persönlich rein gar nichts! 
Das einzigste was ich absolut nicht ab kann sind Zecken und Ratten wenn Sie mir zu nahe kommen Nachts im Bivvy oder so! Beide können halt gut Krankheiten übertragen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

@Professor Tinca 
Dir heute ein absolutes extra Petri speziell natürlich zur Tinca 
Immer wieder schön anzusehen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Du machst deinen Namen alle ehre @Professor Tinca 
Sehr schön und natürlich Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Doppelt....mieser Empfang.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Letzter Fisch für heute...


----------



## Mescalero

Sauber abgeräumt, Petri Heil!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wieder ne Schleie...
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348667


Die kaufst du doch vorher beim Bauern, kannst ja keinem erzählen     

Ps: bin nur neidisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank!

Bin jetzt wieder zuhause.
Der Empfang war da am Teich schlecht und es hat ewig gedauert bis die Fotos hochgeladen waren.


----------



## Slappy

Der Kescher gefällt mir irgendwie Herr @Professor Tinca . Welche Ausführung ist das? Zufrieden damit?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Der Kescher gefällt mir irgendwie Herr @Professor Tinca . Welche Ausführung ist das? Zufrieden damit?




Ja.
Ich hab 5 oder 6 Kescherköpfe und benutze immer den der gerade trocken oder greifbar ist.

Heute war dieser hier mit:








						NGT Coarse Netz Deluxe 60 x 50 x 30 cm Angelkescher Kescher Rundkescher match  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie NGT Coarse Netz Deluxe 60 x 50 x 30 cm Angelkescher Kescher Rundkescher match in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Schön feines und fischschonendes Netz. Die Montage fällt auch nicht durch oder verheddert sich.

Voll ok das Teil!


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil, lieber Professore, da hat sich Dein Ausflug zum Teich ja gelohnt.
Kamen beiden Schleien auf Mais an der Pose?


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ich hab 5 oder 6 Kescherköpfe und benutze immer den der gerade trocken oder greifbar ist.
> 
> Heute war dieser hier mit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGT Coarse Netz Deluxe 60 x 50 x 30 cm Angelkescher Kescher Rundkescher match  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie NGT Coarse Netz Deluxe 60 x 50 x 30 cm Angelkescher Kescher Rundkescher match in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön feines und fischschonendes Netz. Die Montage fällt auch nicht durch oder verheddert sich.
> 
> Voll ok das Teil!


Ich hab hier auch einige Dinge von NGT ! War angenehm überrascht über das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. ...
Der Kescher sieht auch absolut gut aus! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend war ich wieder an der Unterwarnow nebenan. Es war wesentlich mehr Betrieb am und auf dem Wasser als gestern Abend und die bevorzugten Angelstellen uferseitig von picknickenden Leuten okkupiert. Naja, wer zu erst kommt...

Eine Stelle, die mir teilweise gut Fisch, teilweise auch gar nichts (außer Entspannung am Wasser) brachte, war aber noch frei.
Heute kam nach längerer Pause mal wieder die alte lange Edelmatche (Made by Tri-Cast) zum Einsatz.
Als Pose hatte ich mir einen „Shouldered Stick” (???) vom legendären britischen Matchangler Ivan Marks* auserkoren, benutzt wurde das Modell mit Tragkraft von 5BB - zu leichte Posen/Montagen sind bei etwas Wind schwer zu handhaben.





Ivan Marks Pose, die mir zusammen mit vielen anderen wunderbaren Posen, zwei Swingtips und zwei Eigenbauposen von @Bimmelrudi übereignet wurden.
Das war jetzt der Ersteinsatz einer der Posen - vielen herzlichen Dank, lieber „Rudi”!
Man sieht ganz gut das eingespleißte Spitzenteil vor dem „Kevlar-Braided”-Blank der Rute, die wohl Ende der 80er Jahre gebaut wurde. Die ist aber nix zum Döbelangeln am wilden Fluß, sondern wohl eher für die feinere Angelei.

Die letzten Tage stehe ich leicht neben mir, bin gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen und war nicht ganz bei der Sache. 
Wollte eigentlich den restlichen Mais verballern als Hakenköder und auch zum Füttern per Katschi - am Wasser fiel mir auf, daß die Dose noch im Kühlschrank steht. Aber es waren noch ein paar Scheiben Sandwichtoast in der Tasche, also wurde mit Breadpunch geangelt. 

12er Kamasan B560 (einige Briten sagen, dies wäre der beste Rotaugenhaken wo gibt) am 0,13er Vorfach, eine seltsame Kettenbebleiung auf der 0,14er Hauptschnur. Vorfach und Hauptschnur verbinde ich gerne mit dem einfachen und superkompakten „Figure of Eight”-Knoten.

10mm erwies sich als gute Breadpunch-Größe, ich hatte anfangs aber Probleme, auf die Potzblitz-Plötzbisse** zu reagieren. 
Nach ner Weile hing der erste - 17cm oder so, schöner Fisch in prima Verfassung, der noch wachsen wird. Habe etwas an der Tiefeneinstellung gefriemelt, mal weiter rechts, mal ganz dicht an einem kleinen Schilfgürtel geangelt, aber „in einen Fluß” kam die Angelei nicht, bedingt auch durch die zahlreichen Standup-Paddler und Kanuten, die aber durch die Bank sehr freundlich waren.
Letztlich gab es ein gutes halbes Dutzend Plötz, keiner von ihnen wird die 20cm überschritten haben.

Aber es ist schon schön bei diesem Wetter hier am Wasser, ich kann von dieser Angelstelle sogar das frühere Kinderzimmerfenster meines Vaters sehen und nette Paddler, auch wenn sie stören, sind mir allemal lieber als angesoffene Kids.


*) https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjo...g/angling-histories/angling-heroes/ivan-marks
**) danke, @Mescalero , Deine Signatur wird gleich verwurstet


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Heute Abend war ich wieder an der Unterwarnow nebenan. Es war wesentlich mehr Betrieb am und auf dem Wasser als gestern Abend und die bevorzugten Angelstellen uferseitig von picknickenden Leuten okkupiert. Naja, wer zu erst kommt...
> 
> Eine Stelle, die mir teilweise gut Fisch, teilweise auch gar nichts (außer Entspannung am Wasser) brachte, war aber noch frei.
> Heute kam nach längerer Pause mal wieder die alte lange Edelmatche (Made by Tri-Cast) zum Einsatz.
> Als Pose hatte ich mir einen „Shouldered Stick” (???) vom legendären britischen Matchangler Ivan Marks* auserkoren, benutzt wurde das Modell mit Tragkraft von 5BB - zu leichte Posen/Montagen sind bei etwas Wind schwer zu handhaben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Marks Pose, die mir zusammen mit vielen anderen wunderbaren Posen, zwei Swingtips und zwei Eigenbauposen von @Bimmelrudi übereignet wurden.
> Das war jetzt der Ersteinsatz einer der Posen - vielen herzlichen Dank, lieber „Rudi”!
> Man sieht ganz gut das eingespleißte Spitzenteil vor dem „Kevlar-Braided”-Blank der Rute, die wohl Ende der 80er Jahre gebaut wurde. Die ist aber nix zum Döbelangeln am wilden Fluß, sondern wohl eher für die feinere Angelei.
> 
> Die letzten Tage stehe ich leicht neben mir, bin gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen und war nicht ganz bei der Sache.
> Wollte eigentlich den restlichen Mais verballern als Hakenköder und auch zum Füttern per Katschi - am Wasser fiel mir auf, daß die Dose noch im Kühlschrank steht. Aber es waren noch ein paar Scheiben Sandwichtoast in der Tasche, also wurde mit Breadpunch geangelt.
> 
> 12er Kamasan B560 (einige Briten sagen, dies wäre der beste Rotaugenhaken wo gibt) am 0,13er Vorfach, eine seltsame Kettenbebleiung auf der 0,14er Hauptschnur. Vorfach und Hauptschnur verbinde ich gerne mit dem einfachen und superkompakten „Figure of Eight”-Knoten.
> 
> 10mm erwies sich als gute Breadpunch-Größe, ich hatte anfangs aber Probleme, auf die Potzblitz-Plötzbisse** zu reagieren.
> Nach ner Weile hing der erste - 17cm oder so, schöner Fisch in prima Verfassung, der noch wachsen wird. Habe etwas an der Tiefeneinstellung gefriemelt, mal weiter rechts, mal ganz dicht an einem kleinen Schilfgürtel geangelt, aber „in einen Fluß” kam die Angelei nicht, bedingt auch durch die zahlreichen Standup-Paddler und Kanuten, die aber durch die Bank sehr freundlich waren.
> Letztlich gab es ein gutes halbes Dutzend Plötz, keiner von ihnen wird die 20cm überschritten haben.
> 
> Aber es ist schon schön bei diesem Wetter hier am Wasser, ich kann von dieser Angelstelle sogar das frühere Kinderzimmerfenster meines Vaters sehen und nette Paddler, auch wenn sie stören, sind mir allemal lieber als angesoffene Kids.
> 
> 
> *) https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjo...g/angling-histories/angling-heroes/ivan-marks
> **) danke, @Mescalero , Deine Signatur wird gleich verwurstet


Ein herzliches Petri Georg


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri heil, lieber Professore, da hat sich Dein Ausflug zum Teich ja gelohnt.
> Kamen beiden Schleien auf Mais an der Pose?



Eine auf Mais und eine Madenbündel.

Toller Bericht @geomas !
Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wieder ne Schleie...
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348667


Dickes Petri zu den Fischen besonders zu den Schleien..


----------



## Papamopps

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine auf Mais und eine Madenbündel.
> 
> Toller Bericht @geomas !
> Petri Heil!


Dickes Petri. 

Und an alle anderen auch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Professor Tinca
Petri zu den Schleien! 
Die bleiben wohl weiterhin in guter Fresslaune!


----------



## Papamopps

Da mir im Kölner Thread nicht geantwortet wird...

Ich suche nach einer rechtlichen Grundlage, die in NRW die Emtnahme von Grundeln verpflichtet...

Weiß da jemand was?
Gerne auch via PN, damit das hier nicht zu einer Diskussion wird. Danke


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Da mir im Kölner Thread nicjt grantwortet wird...
> 
> Ich suche nach einer rechtlichen Grundlage, die in NRW die Emtnahme von Grunfeln verpflichtet...
> 
> Weiß da jemand was?
> Gerne auch via PN, damit das hier nicht zu einer Diskussion wird. Danke


Wenn es in deinem Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer steht ist es wohl so, ansonsten habe ich davon weder gehört noch gelesen


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn es in deinem Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer steht ist es wohl so, ansonsten habe ich davon weder gehört noch gelesen


Es wird so gerne mit den Worten argumentiert...
"Ein Fisch ohne Mindestmaß und der nicht heimisch ist, darf nicht released werden" 
Ahja. 

Aber gelesen hab ich es auch nicht. Aber die Diskussion darum gibt es sehr stark bei Alle Angeln und den Leuten, die Grundelfänge posten


----------



## Kochtopf

Hattet ihr nicht bis vor kurzen noch ne Schonzeit für Refos?


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Es wird so gerne mit den Worten argumentiert...
> "Ein Fisch ohne Mindestmaß und der nicht heimisch ist, darf nicht released werden"
> Ahja.
> 
> Aber gelesen hab ich es auch nicht. Aber die Diskussion darum gibt es sehr stark bei Alle Angeln und den Leuten, die Grundelfänge posten


Ich habe nix gefunden und wenn dann müsste es dort https://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/jagd-und-fischerei/fischerei-und-aquakultur/fischereirecht zu finden sein. Aber bei Alle Angeln sind viele Teilnehmer hormongebeutelt, ich würde das nicht zu ernst nehmen (zumal dann strenggenommen auch alle Karpfen, Graser er. als eingeschleppte Arten abgeknüppelt werden müssten)


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gefunden und wenn dann müsste es dort https://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/jagd-und-fischerei/fischerei-und-aquakultur/fischereirecht zu finden sein. Aber bei Alle Angeln sind viele Teilnehmer hormongebeutelt, ich würde das nicht zu ernst nehmen (zumal dann strenggenommen auch alle Karpfen, Graser er. als eingeschleppte Arten abgeknüppelt werden müssten)




Danke dir für die Mühe. 
Ja, bei Alle Angeln konnte auch keiner eine Rechtsgrundlage nennen. 
Nur alle anmotzen, die Grundeln zurücksetzen.


----------



## Thomas.

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich hier in denn letzten Wochen ziemlich Rah gemacht und möchte erst mal ein fettes Petri abgeben an alle die gefangen haben.

ich war selber in den letzten Wochen für meine Verhältnisse sehr oft am Wasser (3 Wochen 15mal) mal für 3 St meist 6St jeweils. Ich könnte den Thread von Geomas um einige Seiten erweitern, es war also ziemlich bescheiden vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
die letzten 5 Tage war ich aus Frust nicht am Wasser, aber als ich dann heute morgen dieses gelesen habe,




Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wenn man gar keinen Zielfisch zu verzeichnen hat, nichts, dann kann man wunderbar die Mär des einsamen Märtyrers erzählen, ein heroischer Opfergang der Freizeit: EIn Mann, der unter schwierigsten Bedingungen bis zum bitteren Ende ausgeharrt hat, den Göttern getrotzt. AUs der Asche seiner totalen Niederlage steigt
> er als ein Phönix des Ausharrens aus. Im Club betroffenes Schweigen -es hätte jeden treffen können-, dann klatscht einer, langsam, schneller werdend, ein Zweiter, Dritter, die übrigen Gentlemen fallen ein, das Klatschen wird zum Applaus- Männliches Schulterklopfen im Club, feste Händedrücke, ein Toast auf  den Mann mit dem schwarzen Peter, er hats gewagt, alles versucht, er lebe hoch, ein Franzose, ein Schneider, wert in Bronze gegossen zu werden- !



habe ich mir gesagt schlimmer  kanns nicht werden und bin mit fast nichts los zur einer Stelle die ich seit 3 Wochen im Auge habe und auch schon 4 mal beangelt   
(natürlich erfolglos) habe,
das besondere an dieser Stelle an einen Flussabschnitt ist das er sehr schön ist und laut  aussage eines Users hier im Forum keine(nicht viele) Fische geben sollte.
als ich das erste mal vor 3 Woche dort war (nur zum gucken) war ich baff, das Wasser glasklar und unter 1m tief aber mit großen (sehr großen) und sehr vielen kleinen Döbeln übersäht, also sofort nach hause und mit Rute zurück, alles gegeben alles versucht aber nix was dem Herrn Döbel interessiert hat weder Wurm, Made, Mais, Pellets oder Weißbrot, einfach nix.
die nächsten drei ansitze(je 4-6Stunden) liefen genauso ab(Frust).

Aber heute dann wollte ich mal was anderes ausprobieren und bin mit einer 2,10m leichten Spinne (die taugt sehr gut auch als Winkelpicker)und kleinen Wobblern los, aber außer einen Nachläufer wars wieder nix. Wollte eigentlich aufgeben, aber da ich außer Mais und Weißbrot auch noch ein stück meines Lieblings Käse mitgenommen habe, habe ich kurzer Hand umgebaut Käse auf 10er Haken und rein, UND keine 2 min später mein überhaupt erster Döbel in meiner ganzen Angler Laufbahn, natürlich hat einer der kleinsten aus dem Schwarm (12 Stück) gebissen aber der hatte immer noch 52 nicht gelogenen cm.
habe dann meine 7 Sachen gepackt und grinsend ab nach Hause.
hier ein paar Bilder von der Stelle (Wasser war heute ca 1,5m tief glasklar und starker Strömung) die ersten 3 Bilder sind nicht von Heute, aber ich hoffe man kann die Fische sehen








und hier mein allererster Döbel







PS. wie teuer wäre eine Bronzestatue in 1,87m ca?


----------



## geomas

Super, daß Du nicht aufgegeben hast, lieber @Thomas.  und herzliches Petri heil zu dem prächtigen Döbel!
Der Fluß sieht auch nach einem richtig guten Gewässer aus - ist der „Steg” ein Anleger für Kanufahrer?


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Super, daß Du nicht aufgegeben hast, lieber @Thomas.  und herzliches Petri heil zu dem prächtigen Döbel!
> Der Fluß sieht auch nach einem richtig guten Gewässer aus - ist der „Steg” ein Anleger für Kanufahrer?


besten Dank, ja ist ein Anleger, aber die gehen 500m weiter ins Wasser weil es hier an einigen Stellen keine 20cm tief ist.


----------



## Hecht100+

Auszug aus der NWA Bestimmung:
_Gefangene Schwarzmundgrundeln sind aus Artenschutzgründen dem Gewässer zu entnehmen und sofort zu töten. Sie dürfen in kein anderes Gewässer wieder eingebracht werden. Schwarzmundgrundeln haben keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß und sind nur in den Kanalstrecken als tote Köderfische zugelassen._
Also bei uns ist es festgeschrieben.

Da die Grundel in NRW kein Mindestmaß hat  und Fische nicht zurück gesetzt werden dürfen bleibt nur die Entnahme. So wäre dem Gesetz Genüge getan.


----------



## Kochtopf

Auch wenn es der Kleinste aus dem Schwarm war ist ü50 doch ein mehr als stattlicher Döbel, Petri heil!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Auszug aus der NWA Bestimmung:
> _Gefangene Schwarzmundgrundeln sind aus Artenschutzgründen dem Gewässer zu entnehmen und sofort zu töten. Sie dürfen in kein anderes Gewässer wieder eingebracht werden. Schwarzmundgrundeln haben keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß und sind nur in den Kanalstrecken als tote Köderfische zugelassen._
> Also bei uns ist es festgeschrieben.
> 
> Da die Grundel in NRW kein Mindestmaß hat  und Fische nicht zurück gesetzt werden dürfen bleibt nur die Entnahme. So wäre dem Gesetz Genüge getan.


In NRW ist iirc kein Abknüppelgebot wie in Bayern in Kraft (aber sollte hier auch nicht hingehören  )


----------



## Mescalero

@Thomas. 
Was für ein traumhaftes Gewässer! Petri Heil zum Prachtdöbel....ob ich so viel Durchhaltevermögen hätte....Respekt!


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch wenn es der Kleinste aus dem Schwarm war ist ü50 doch ein mehr als stattlicher Döbel, Petri heil!





Mescalero schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> Was für ein traumhaftes Gewässer! Petri Heil zum Prachtdöbel....ob ich so viel Durchhaltevermögen hätte....Respekt!



Dank euch, ja ü50 hat schon was, aber wenn man dann sieht das keine 20cm daneben einer schwimmt der noch mal 3 Köppe größer ist wird man gierig , ich werde es jetzt noch ein paar mal dort versuchen, weis ja jetzt wies geht (es muss stinken  )

zum Gewässer, ja ist schon sehr schön, aber bis auf 2-3 Stellen schlecht zu beangeln ich hatte durch dem leichten Hochwasser gute Karten da wo sie heute standen.
und Durchhaltevermögen habe ich da ich bis vor ein zwei Jahren nur auf Karpfen gefischt habe und 34 Jahre Verheiratet bin.


----------



## Minimax

@Thomas. Herzliches Petri zum prächtigen Debütdöbel: und schön über Deinen persönlichen Erfolg hinaus, wie Dein Blitzerfolg mit dem leckeren St.Albray nach vielen vergeblichen Versuchen Die Weich-und-Stinkig-DöKöDoktrin bestätigt. Die Käsesorte werde ich unbedingt einmal ausprobieren,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Harzer, nehmt Harzer!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Harzer, nehmt Harzer!


Es gibt Grenzen, kein Harzer, keine Nacktschnecken


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt Grenzen, kein Harzer, keine Nacktschnecken




Für so zimperlich hätte ich dich nicht gehalten wenn es um Ü50 Döbel geht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt Grenzen, kein Harzer, keine Nacktschnecken




Wenn du den Käse meinst, den gibt es schon lange nicht mehr so wie man ihn mal kannte....der muß rennen und nicht wie nen Stück Gummi daherkommen.

Handkäs mit Musik..wie die Hessen gerne essen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn du den Käse meinst, den gibt es schon lange nicht mehr so wie man ihn mal kannte.




Das ist den Döbeln egal.
Die wissen ja nicht wie er früher war.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Aber Harzer ist noch sehr human was Käse angeht...der stinkt ja nichtmal.
Nimm mal nen schön gereiften Limburger oder auch gern Romadur mit Rotschmiere....da weißte gleich was Sache is.


----------



## Thomas.

St.Albray und Limburger tut sich nix, Romadur kenn ich nicht aber auch Rotschmiere hört sich nicht schmackhaft an 

kenn ich doch ist doch(schmeckt) fast das selbe wie die beiden anderen.
bei uns bei Rewe an der Theke gibt es einen (komme nicht auf den Namen) wenn man mit dem zur Kasse geht lassen sie dich alle vor und gucken dich schief an


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Is alles legger..spontan fällt mir eigentlich kein Käse ein, den ich direkt verschmähen würde


----------



## Andal

Grundeln einfach nur zu metzeln, damit sie auch gemetzelt sind, sehe ich nicht ein. Wie bei jedem anderen Fisch auch. Eine angemessene Entnahme, z.B. als Köderfisch, ja, aber dann ist Feierabend!

Selbst wenn alle Angler Deutschlands ein Jahr lang im Rhein nur noch auf Grundeln fischen, werden wir sie nicht mehr los. Sie werden eh wieder weniger und die Bestände pendeln sich ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Aber Harzer ist noch sehr human was Käse angeht...der stinkt ja nichtmal.
> Nimm mal nen schön gereiften Limburger oder auch gern Romadur mit Rotschmiere....da weißte gleich was Sache is.




Havarti ist auch so'n Nase-Freimacher.....aber schmeckt oder lecker Esrom.....mmmmhhhhh


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Is alles legger..spontan fällt mir eigentlich kein Käse ein, *den ich direkt verschmähen würde*


...vielleicht den "Butterkäse" - ein "Käse ohne jeden Geschmack!


----------



## Mescalero

„Romadur kenn ich nicht aber auch Rotschmiere hört sich nicht schmackhaft an  „

Isses aber, wenn ich Döbel wäre würde ich auch drauf lauern. 

Ich hatte mal einen im Netz als „Döbelteig“ angepriesenen Köder angerührt, mit lecker reifem Käse drin. Den haben sie mit den A...h nicht angeguckt. Auf käsefreien Teig gab es dann Bisse. Klappt also nicht unbedingt überall....


----------



## Andal

Wenn ihr Käse mit echtem Dampf haben wollt, sucht nach Weisslacker, Miesbacher, oder sog. Backsteinkäs aus ganz kleinen Manufakturen. Das was in den Supermärkten herumliegt, ist doch bloss kalter Kaffee!


----------



## Mescalero

Stimmt, ich war mal auf Korsika zum Wandern, da konnte man im Gebirge Käse direkt von den Ziegenhirten kaufen. Der war so schlimm, dass mein Rucksackinhalt selbst nach 60Grad inner Waschmaschine noch ein deutliches Aroma nach Hippe aufwies.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> ...vielleicht den "Butterkäse" - ein "Käse ohne jeden Geschmack!



Gibt noch Schlimmeres...billigsten Mozzarella.
Für nen sommerlichen Käse-Nudelsalat kann man aber beide durchaus mal hernehmen.


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gibt noch Schlimmeres...billigsten Mozzarella.
> Für nen sommerlichen Käse-Nudelsalat kann man aber beide durchaus mal hernehmen.


Da kannst du dir aber auch gleich im Baumarkt eine Kartusche Silikon holen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Käse mit echtem Dampf haben wollt, sucht nach Weisslacker, Miesbacher, oder sog. Backsteinkäs aus ganz kleinen Manufakturen. Das was in den Supermärkten herumliegt, ist doch bloss kalter Kaffee!



Kuhmilchkäse ist generell nur lauwarmer Kaffee. Geht doch nix über nen Schafskäse, der 30min Raumtemperatur geatmet hat. Wenn der direkt gleich mal wieder beim Abschneiden vom Messer läuft, dann isser gut.
Und ich mein damit ganz sicher keinen Peccorino oder Roquefort, eher sowas wie Torta del Casar.
Sich davon mal einfach was unter die Nase reiben und man hat den ganzen Tag was davon.


----------



## Andal

Das geilste, was ich in Sachen Käse erlebt habe, war in einem kleinen Hotel an der korsischen Westküste. Da stand der Servierwagen mit den angeschnittenen Käsen einfach so in einer Ecke. Im Sommer und ohne Kühlung. Wenn da Abends der Deckel aufging... Boah!

Aber so ein Schluck echter bretonischer Camembert ist halt nur dann wirklich original und gut, wenn er keine Kälte erfahren hat.


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> Dank euch, ja ü50 hat schon was, aber wenn man dann sieht das keine 20cm daneben einer schwimmt der noch mal 3 Köppe größer ist wird man gierig , ich werde es jetzt noch ein paar mal dort versuchen, weis ja jetzt wies geht (es muss stinken  )
> 
> zum Gewässer, ja ist schon sehr schön, aber bis auf 2-3 Stellen schlecht zu beangeln ich hatte durch dem leichten Hochwasser gute Karten da wo sie heute standen.
> und Durchhaltevermögen habe ich da ich bis vor ein zwei Jahren nur auf Karpfen gefischt habe und 34 Jahre Verheiratet bin.
> Anhang anzeigen 348744
> Anhang anzeigen 348745
> Anhang anzeigen 348746
> Anhang anzeigen 348747


Du kannst auch mit dem Käse und Krume vom Weissbrot bzw Brötchen nen prima Teig machen, dann musst du am Wasser wenigstens nicht deine Ration teilen wenn du ihn daheim vorbereitest


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> schön gereiften Limburger



Die Todesstrafe ist in Deutschland verboten!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit dem Käse und Krume vom Weissbrot bzw Brötchen nen prima Teig machen, dann musst du am Wasser wenigstens nicht deine Ration teilen wenn du ihn daheim vorbereitest


Au weia, wo Du Teig erwähnst fälltma ein, dass ich seit 2 (oder 3?) Wochen noch einen Tulip-Curry-Bröselteig in der hintersten Kühlschrankecke habe, den ich immer wieder Zuhause vergessen hatte. Wie es dem wohl geht, ich muss heut Abend nachschauen..


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Au weia, wo Du Teig erwähnst fälltma ein, dass ich seit 2 (oder 3?) Wochen noch einen Tulip-Curry-Bröselteig in der hintersten Kühlschrankecke habe, den ich immer wieder Zuhause vergessen hatte. Wie es dem wohl geht, ich muss heut Abend nachschauen..


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit dem Käse und Krume vom Weissbrot bzw Brötchen nen prima Teig machen, dann musst du am Wasser wenigstens nicht deine Ration teilen wenn du ihn daheim vorbereitest


danke sehr gute Idee, dann kann ich auch mal die Haken ausprobieren die ich schon gefüllte 20 Jahre mit rumschleppe 
	

		
			
		

		
	



  oder den ein oder anderen Kugelschreiber auseinandernehmen(für die Feder) und am Haar anbieten


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> danke sehr gute Idee, dann kann ich auch mal die Haken ausprobieren die ich schon gefüllte 20 Jahre mit rumschleppe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348757
> oder den ein oder anderen Kugelschreiber auseinandernehmen und am Haar anbieten


Döbel sind zwar sehr verfressen aber dass sie Kugelschreiber essen würden wäre mir neu


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> werde es jetzt noch ein paar mal dort versuchen, weis ja jetzt wies geht (es muss stinken  )



Bei gut drei Dutzend Kläranlagen am Bach sollte das doch kein Problem sein...
Ganz fettes Petri zu deinem ersten Döbel - und dann gleich so ein Prachtexemplar...


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Döbel sind zwar sehr vergessen aber dass sie Kugelschreiber essen würden wäre mir neu


Feder vergessen


----------



## rhinefisher

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Is alles legger..spontan fällt mir eigentlich kein Käse ein, den ich direkt verschmähen würde



Dann teste mal den "Casu Marzu"...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei gut drei Dutzend Kläranlagen am Bach sollte das doch kein Problem sein...
> Ganz fettes Petri zu deinem ersten Döbel - und dann gleich so ein Prachtexemplar...



Danke, und nix mit Kläranlagen Natur pur 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann teste mal den "Casu Marzu"...



das zum Thema  Kläranlagen  ist der nicht verboten? ich meine mal einen Bericht im TV gesehen zuhaben


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, und nix mit Kläranlagen Natur pur



Du Glücklicher - der Bach sah für mich nach Niers aus...

Klar ist der verboten, aber ich habe Freunde, deren Eltern haben Bekannte..... .
Persöhnlich würde ich nichtmal in die Nähe einer solchen Wiederwärtigkeit gehen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> ist der nicht verboten? ich meine mal einen Bericht im TV gesehen zuhaben



Jupp.








						Casu Marzu – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




"...........Seit dem Jahr 2005 sind Produktion und Vertrieb nach dem EU-Lebensmittelrecht verboten. Es bestehen jedoch Bestrebungen, durch hygienische Maßnahmen sicherzustellen, dass die Fliegen nicht auch in Kontakt mit Kadavern kommen, bevor sie sich auf dem Käse niederlassen können..... "


----------



## geomas

„Der muß aus der Kommode kommen, wenn man pfeift!” - mein Großvater einst über Camembert.

Von derartigen Käsen bin ich persönlich kein Freund.

Neulich sah ich auf YT Matze Koch 1 Stück Scheibletten-Käse durchkneten und eine kleine Kugel davon als Hakenköder anbieten (ging nicht um Döbel und ich glaube, er fing nix). Den Tipp hatte er wohl von einem holländischen Stipper.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Scheibletten-Käse



ist der überhaupt Käse? ich nehme den wenn ich mir mal ein Hawaiitoast oder ähnliches mache, zum fischen würde ich den jetzt nicht nehmen, man soll ja kein Plastik ins Wasser werfen  



geomas schrieb:


> „Der muß aus der Kommode kommen, wenn man pfeift!” - mein Großvater einst über Camembert.



ein kluger Mann mit Geschmack


----------



## Bimmelrudi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann teste mal den "Casu Marzu"...



Hab ich schon..ist alles nur ne Kopfsache, der Käse selbst ist sehr delikat.

Es gibt sicher keinen Käse auf der Welt der auch nur annähernd so wiederlich ist wie diverse fermentierte Fische. Von Surströmming oder Hakarl hat manch einer vielleicht schonmal gehört. Aber auch das ist noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, da gibt es in China etwas, das als tausendjährige Eier bekannt wurde.
Dagegen ist jeder Käse wie nen richtig leckres Vanilleeis.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...da gibt es in China etwas, das als tausendjährige Eier bekannt wurde.
> Dagegen ist jeder Käse wie nen richtig leckres Vanilleeis.



Du meinst doch nicht etwa die Enteneier, bei denen der Fötus schon zu 80% entwickelt ist und teilweise schon Federn hat? Angeblich eine Delikatesse u.a. in Vietnam. Mein Fall wärs jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hab mal nen Bericht über nen Spinnenkäse gesehen,  der müsste auf Döbel gehen wie Haxn für Potto


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spinnenkäse




Hä?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hä?











						Milbenkäse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## geomas

Also wirklich Leute, da bleib ich lieber bei Brot und Kirsche.


Nachtrag: Tulip hat ja auch gut funktioniert für mich...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Milbenkäse – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org




Pfui Spinne!


----------



## Andal

Hab mal einen 13 Jahre alten frz. Ziegenfrischkäse probiert. Kleine Käsebällchen in Kastanienblätter gewickelt und dann schichtweite mit Kastanienasche in ein Eichenfass gelagert... hält zwar garantiert nicht mehr am Haken, aber ein echter Gaumenkitzel. Riecht halt etwas streng!


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Also wirklich Leute, da bleib ich lieber bei Brot und Kirsche.
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Tulip hat ja auch gut funktioniert für mich...





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Pfui Spinne!


Ich sehe nicht das Maden und Blauschimmelkäse sonderlich appetitlicher wären ^^ jungs wo bleibt euer sportsgeist?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Blauschimmelkäse




Der ist lecker aber mit Viehzeuch drin?
Nein danke!


----------



## Andal

So lange es keine Anisaromen hat, Fenchel beinhaltet, oder Süßholz, wird's probiert.


----------



## Papamopps

Dann doch lieber Geld in die Hand nehmen, Tête de Moin, dünn geschabt, Jamon Iberico und dazu einen guten Roten. 

Und hoffen, dass in der Zwischenzeit nix an die Rute geht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Gents, was geht denn hier für ein Käse ab? Ich trau mich ja teils nicht mehr weiterzuscrollen, gruselig   
Erzählt doch lieber wie groß der letzte Fisch war


----------



## Andal

Die Suche nach dem ultimativen Käse für das "Upside Down Fishing" - ein, zwei Löfferl anfüttern und alle schwimmen Kiel oben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht etwa die Enteneier, bei denen der Fötus schon zu 80% entwickelt ist und teilweise schon Federn hat? Angeblich eine Delikatesse u.a. in Vietnam. Mein Fall wärs jedenfalls nicht.



Die meinte ich eher nicht, wobei die auch bisschen makaber daher kommen.
Bekommst in Laos, Thailand und auf den Philippinen quasi an jeder Straßenecke als kleinen Snack.
In Südamerika gibt es dafür Meerschweinchen, frisch vom Grill.
Und wir Europäer essen halt Käse.....oder geben ihn auch öfter mal von uns


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Grundeln einfach nur zu metzeln, damit sie auch gemetzelt sind, sehe ich nicht ein. Wie bei jedem anderen Fisch auch. Eine angemessene Entnahme, z.B. als Köderfisch, ja, aber dann ist Feierabend!
> 
> Selbst wenn alle Angler Deutschlands ein Jahr lang im Rhein nur noch auf Grundeln fischen, werden wir sie nicht mehr los. Sie werden eh wieder weniger und die Bestände pendeln sich ein.


Bei uns an der Donau sind die Bestände von Grundeln seit zwei, drei Jahren rückläufig. Ein Angelkamerad hatte vor 4-5 Jahren auf Grundeln trainiert für den Wettkampf. Lohnt sich seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr, man bekommt kein Gewicht mehr zusammen. Auch beim Elektro fischen vom Verband wurde ein Rückgang festgestellt. Zander und Barsch haben sich auf die neue Nahrungsquelle gut eingestellt.


----------



## geomas

@Thomas. - wie groß war das Stückchen denn, das Du angeködert hast? 
Direkt auf den Haken? Hast Du den Käse einfach durchstochen oder irgendwie um das Eisen herumgeknetet?


----------



## Andal

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die meinte ich eher nicht, wobei die auch bisschen makaber daher kommen.
> Bekommst in Laos, Thailand und auf den Philippinen quasi an jeder Straßenecke als kleinen Snack.
> In Südamerika gibt es dafür Meerschweinchen, frisch vom Grill.
> Und wir Europäer essen halt Käse.....oder geben ihn auch öfter mal von uns


Wobei mich gegrillte Meerschweinchen jetzt keine Überwindung kosten würden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nagetiere werden ja überall gegessen. Da hätte ich auch keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Ich sicher auch nicht. Bei manchen Sachen ist es manchmal besser nicht zu wissen was drin ist....blödes Kopfkino halt.
Wobei ich für mich persönlich erstmal alles probiere. Bringt auch mein Job mit sich.
Danach kann ich immer ohne sagen...nö brauch ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @Thomas. - wie groß war das Stückchen denn, das Du angeködert hast?
> Direkt auf den Haken? Hast Du den Käse einfach durchstochen oder irgendwie um das Eisen herumgeknetet?



Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte  , der Käse ist sehr weich man könnte ihn auch ganz verstecken (den Haken 10er) weite würfe fallen flach aber ich brauchte nur ca. 2m raus. jetzt muss ich bloß morgen vor dem fischen los und neuen besorgen (der letzte wurde fürs Bild vernichtet )


----------



## geomas

^ super, danke, @Thomas.
Käse werde ich sicher mal auf Döbel versuchen, die von Dir benutzte Marke ist gespeichert.
Auch den einfachen Teig aus dem weichen Inneren des Sandwichtoasts, vermischt mit Sardellenpaste aus der Tube*, möchte ich dieses Jahr noch testen.

Die nächsten Tage kann ich vermutlich nicht zu den dickschädeligen Großmäulern (ich meine die Döbel), aber vielleicht klappts morgen Abend mit nem kurzen Gang zum Fluß nebenan. Ab Freitag soll es erstmal tüchtig schütten und die Temperaturen fallen wohl sehr deutlich. Mal sehen...


edit: der Prof nutzte (aus der Erinnerung) Anchoviscreme und Sardellenpaste von Feinkost Reich - die haben auch andere „Spezialitäten” wie Caviarcreme mit Knoblauch im Sortiment. Für den experimentierfreudigen Sportsmann sicher ne schöne, wenn auch nicht gerade billige Spielwiese.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Auch den einfachen Teig aus dem weichen Inneren des Sandwichtoasts, vermischt mit Sardellenpaste aus der Tube, möchte ich dieses Jahr noch testen.


hört sich auch gut an werde ich morgen mal schauen ob es die bei uns gibt, und den Käse werde ich auf jeden fall zu Teig verarbeiten



geomas schrieb:


> Ab Freitag soll es erstmal tüchtig schütten und die Temperaturen fallen wohl sehr deutlich


das ist seit Freitag bei uns so und soll ab Freitag viel besser werden, dann mal viel Erfolg morgen  ich werde es morgen noch mal versuchen und am WE auf Karpfen das Döbel angeln auf Sicht ist auf Dauer zu spannend für mich brauche mal Entspannung  beim Fischen


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte  , der Käse ist sehr weich man könnte ihn auch ganz verstecken (den Haken 10er) weite würfe fallen flach aber ich brauchte nur ca. 2m raus. jetzt muss ich bloß morgen vor dem fischen los und neuen besorgen (der letzte wurde fürs Bild vernichtet )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348770
> Anhang anzeigen 348771
> Anhang anzeigen 348772


Dann kauf gleich einen Chaumes. Der ist fester im Teig und kräftiger im Aroma.









						Chaumes – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Ich habe heute hier im Thread sehr viel über die tödlichsten Käsesorten des Erdballs gelernt- und ich werde diesbezügliche Köderexperimente sehr genau verfolgen und vielleicht auch mal selbst was ausprobieren. Danke für die interessanten Impulse.

Ich bin dennoch überzeugt, das neben dem intensiven Aroma (mMn. egal in welche Richtung, Hauptsache strongistrongstrong) auch die Textur, die Zartheit und Einsaugbarkeit des leckeren Bissens eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Daher sicher auch der Erfolg der grossen Brotflocke, sicherlich des besten aller Döbelköder, wie ich als eingefleischter Tulipmann unumwunden zugebe.

Übrigens, hier ein Tip zum Eigenverzehr. Die gerne delikaten und richtig geschnittenen festeren Käsesorten, Gruyere, Manchego oder auch mildere Käse, können mit einem Dippen in folgende leckere Sauce wirklich gewinnen, wirklich köstlich und sehr empfehlenswert: Wolfram Berge Feigen Senfsauce. Aus der Unzahl ähnlicher Saucen sticht diese buchstäblich mit ihrem pikanten Aroma, zu Beginn fast nasekribbelnd positiv heraus. Probiert sie mal aus wenn ihr sie seht,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Gute Idee, ich meine die schonmal gegessen zu haben. Übrigens ist das weltumspannende Netz voll mit Rezepten für Feigensenf, falls jemand selbst Hand anlegen möchte. Geht leicht und ist nicht besonders aufwändig, dafür haut es finanziell nicht ganz so rein wie das Original aus dem Tessin (und lässt sich leichter an den persönlichen Geschmack anpassen).


----------



## rustaweli

Aber bei jedem Genuß von Feigen, in welcher Form auch immer, bitte immer schön an die toten Bienen/Wespen in den Dingern denken. Für mich zum Schütteln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> edit: der Prof nutzte (aus der Erinnerung) Anchoviscreme und Sardellenpaste von Feinkost Reich - die haben auch andere „Spezialitäten” wie Caviarcreme mit Knoblauch im Sortiment. Für den experimentierfreudigen Sportsmann sicher ne schöne, wenn auch nicht gerade billige Spielwiese.



So teuer war das Zeug nicht. Ich glaub ne Mark pro Tube.
Da ist echtes Köderzeuch aus'm Angelladen teurer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber bei jedem Genuß von Feigen, in welcher Form auch immer, bitte immer schön an die toten Bienen/Wespen in den Dingern denken. Für mich zum Schütteln.




Dann sind Feigen ja gar nix für Veganer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So teuer war das Zeug nicht. Ich glaub ne Mark pro Tube.
> Da ist echtes Köderzeuch aus'm Angelladen teurer.


Wenn auf dem Preisschild eine Mark steht würde ich das MHD schmecken


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> würde ich das MHD schmecken



Schmeckt man so das Alter?


----------



## daci7

Bei Krabbencreme mit DM Aufschrift?? JA!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber bei jedem Genuß von Feigen, in welcher Form auch immer, bitte immer schön an die toten Bienen/Wespen in den Dingern denken. Für mich zum Schütteln.



Habs gerade nachgelesen, das ist ja faszinierend. Allerdings heisst es, die Wespenleichname würden während des Wachstumsprozesses durch ein Enzym zersetzt werden: Dann Wären Feigen ja strenggenommen fleischfressende Pflanzen. Erstaunlich!


----------



## Thomas.

gerade im Radio gehört GANZ WICHTIG  

ich wünsche allen einen schönen Tag


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues Video vom Avon Angler:


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neues Video vom Avon Angler:


Der macht wirklich immer gute Videos! 
Sehr informativ 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich mag die unaufgeregte Art.
Ganz entspanntes Angeln was er da macht.


----------



## phirania

Nachträglich Allen Fängern der Letzten Tage ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Preisschild eine Mark steht würde ich das MHD schmecken





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schmeckt man so das Alter?





daci7 schrieb:


> Bei Krabbencreme mit DM Aufschrift?? JA!


Das Resultat ist umgekehrt proportional auf dem Häusl erfühlbar!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe mir gerade bei AD neue Haken geordert weil die letzte Woche ihren Tribut gefordert hat. Bislang habe ich ja überwiegend die Drennan Super Specialists genutzt und war sehr zufrieden, doch heute hat mich der Hafer gestochen und ich habe Drennan Specimen geordert. Gibt es zu denen bereits Erfahrungsberichte in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe?


----------



## Hering 58

Allen die heute am Wasser sind ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Allen die heute am Wasser sind ein herzliches Petri.


Die Diskussion über Einzeiler hast du schon mitbekommen, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaub da war Hartmut im Krankenhaus......


----------



## Kochtopf

Dann kann ich ja mal kurz erklären: das du allen immer Petri wünschst ist zwar nett und höflich aber erschwert die Lesbarkeit enorm. Wenn du was berichtest und dann allen Petri wünschst (gerne auch namentlich mit @....) ist das völlig super, aber Petri wünschen um des petris Willen kann  gerade bei 1000 Beiträgen die dann einzeln gepetriet werden ziemlich anstrengend sein


----------



## Minimax

So, ich war gerade im Kaufmannsladen und habe mir einen entsprechenden Käse gesichert, Chaumes ist ein Argument, habe mich dann aber für einen St.Albray entschieden (Zum Abendlichen Naschen schätze ich beide gleich hoch).
Der letztere ist nämlich bereits in einzeln in Alufolie abgepackte Eckchen unterteilt, davon verspreche ich mir praktische Vorteile am Wasser, auch scheint die leicht sternförmige Gestaltung auf ein für den Hakensitz günstigeres Rinde-Innenmasse-Verhältnis hinzudeuten. Und als zivilisierter Mitteleuropäer lass ich natürlich keine Gelegenheit verstreichen, noch mehr Müll zu produzieren.

Jetzt muss der leckere Käse eigentlich nur überleben, bis ich ans Wasser kann, was bei meiner nächtlichen Raubgier mehr als ungewiss ist
..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bei mir passieren gerade unheimliche Dinge, der Elbpegel steigt auf über 2 Meter und das im Juni!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei mir passieren gerade unheimliche Dinge, der Elbpegel steigt auf über 2 Meter und das im Juni!


Das ist die Bugwelle des Monsterrapfens, der Kurs auf Deine Position hält


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist die Bugwelle des Monsterrapfens, der Kurs auf Deine Position hält



Hast du geglaubt, ich sitze auf Buhnenköpfen? Das sind die Rücken der Elbrapfen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei mir passieren gerade unheimliche Dinge, der Elbpegel steigt auf über 2 Meter und das im Juni!



Du Glücklicher.
Mein Flüsschen(und auch die Seen) hier, vertrocknen gerade.
Seit Wochen kein Regen. Der Pegel ist schon wieder so wie letztes Jahr im Sommer.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade bei AD neue Haken geordert weil die letzte Woche ihren Tribut gefordert hat. Bislang habe ich ja überwiegend die Drennan Super Specialists genutzt und war sehr zufrieden, doch heute hat mich der Hafer gestochen und ich habe Drennan Specimen geordert. Gibt es zu denen bereits Erfahrungsberichte in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe?



Als Öhrhakenphobiker kann ich keine Besonderen Erfahrungen berichten.
Ich habe im Hakenthread ein Vergleichsbild eines 8er Super Specialist (andere Grössen habe ich nicht) und einer Serie Specimen 6-12 eingestellt klick. Um den Hakenthread Diskussionsmässig zu entlasten:
Die 8er Grössen beider Serien sind für mich praktisch identisch, ich könnte sie nicht trennen (In Natura noch ähnlicher als auf dem schlechten Foto). Auch die Öhrgrösse, Drahtstärke sind ununterscheidbar, ebenso der Ton der Brünierung. Es gibt besonders bei Drennan verschiedene Serien, die praktisch identisch sind, vielleicht sind das Hakengenerationen- ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ältere Serien beibehalten wurden, um die Gewohnheitstiere unter den Kunden nicht zu vergrämen?
Ich schätze also, wenn Du die Specialist magst, wird Du auch mit den Specimen zufrieden sein.
...
Und lern endlich den Plättchenknoten, Plättchen sind sooooo viel cooler und besser als Öhre! 
Herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du Glücklcher.
> Mein Flüsschen(und auch die Seen) hier, vertrocknen gerade.
> Seit Wochen kein Regen. Der Pegel ist schon wieder so wie letztes Jahr im Sommer.



Bei uns gab es reichlich Regen die letzten beiden Wochen und höchstwahrscheinlich auch die nächsten Tage. Der Pegel wird sicherlich baldigst wieder sinken, dennoch ein glücklicher Istzustand. Kann ich vom Buhnenkopf bisschen Stippen gehen, Küttfische jagen und so!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kann ich vom Buhnenkopf bisschen Stippen gehen, Küttfische jagen und so!




Genau. 
Die warten sicher schon auf dich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Die warten sicher schon auf dich.



Sehnsüchtig, die letzten Wochen waren es eindeutig zuviele stramme Brassen. Wird Zeit fürs Roachen, ich habe keine Lust mehr volle Setzkescher!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Und lern endlich den Plättchenknoten, Plättchen sind sooooo viel cooler und besser als Öhre!


Ich habe mich redlich bemüht und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, zu hoch entwickelt für das Binden von Plättchenhaken zu sein (zumal ich keine Vorteile erkennen kann, dass der Haken 100%ig in einer Linie mit der Schnur ist mag für manchen beruhigend sein, mir ist es schlicht egal)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> dass der Haken 100%ig in einer Linie mit der Schnur ist mag für manchen beruhigend sein,




Greift auch besser.

Die gibt es übrigens schon fertig gebunden.
Man muss da kein Fingerjoga mit veranstalten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Greift auch besser.
> 
> Die gibt es übrigens schon fertig gebunden.
> Man muss da kein Fingerjoga mit veranstalten.


Ich habe beim Sprung von fertig gebundenen zu selbst gebundenen keinen Unterschied bemerkt insofern kann es mE kein so gewaltiger Unterschied sein. Und wenn man durchbindet helfen einem Fertigvorfächer auch nicht weiter ^^


----------



## Minimax

Ich meinte das auch eher lifestyle-mässig, ichso: Eybrudi, bisse Öhr oder Plättchen? Underso: Öhr foreva,Brudi.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meinte das auch eher lifestyle-mässig, ichso: Eybrudi, bisse Öhr oder Plättchen? Underso: Öhr foreva,Brudi.



Von wegen.
Das dritte Geschlecht "Plöhrchen" will auch berücksichtigt werden!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von wegen.
> Da dritte Geschlecht "Plöhrchen" will auch berücksichtigt werden!



Einst, im 19ten Jahrhundert, wurden Fliegen auf Plättchenhaken gebunden, und mit winzigen Schlaufen aus Sehne zum schnelleren Wechseln, wie bei den heutigen Öhrfliegen, als "Öhr" versehen- seltsam, aber so war es.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zum Glück haben wir heute fleißige kleine Hände in Fernost, die das Hakenbinden erledigen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wenn


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir heute fleißige kleine Hände in Fernost, die das Hakenbinden erledigen.



Ich habe dicke große Wurstfinger und binde meine Haken selber!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn
> 
> 
> Ich habe dicke große Wurstfinger und binde meine Haken selber!




Ich nur noch selten.
Inzwischen gibt es so viele Modelle mit endlos unterschiedlichen Schnurstärken dran dass ich eigentlich kaum mal etwas Anderes brauche.
Nur dann binde ich noch selbst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nur noch selten.
> Inzwischen gibt es so viele Modelle mit endlos unterschiedlichen Schnurstärken dran dass ich eigentlich kaum mal etwas Anderes brauche.
> Nur dann binde ich noch selbst.



Ich würde das Thema auch nicht größer machen, als es ist. Ich kaufe meine Lieblingshaken (Tubertini Serie 4) gerne ungebunden, weil dann spottbillig und auf jede Stärke und Art anpassbar für mich.  Beim Feedern auf Distanz dann auch mal Fluorocarbon, kriegste so nicht zu kaufen. Ansonsten eher eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und der Lust, sowie Zeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> (Tubertini Serie 4)




Diese ja?






Ziemlich feindrähtig.
Nimmst die für alles oder für Kütfisch?


----------



## Mescalero

Es macht halt auch Spaß, mir jedenfalls. Ein kühles Erwachsenengetränk, altmodische Beatmusik im Hintergrund, Haken auf Vorrat binden und fein säuberlich ins _Rig Case _fãdeln. Gibt nicht viel Entspannenderes.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese ja?
> 
> Ziemlich feindrähtig.
> Nimmst die für alles oder für Kütfisch?



Für alles, außer schwere Elbfische. Der Draht ist zwar ziemlich dünn auf den ersten Blick, aber doch recht robust. Im Drill biegt er auch nicht auf, aber beim falschen Handling oder herausheben der Fische definitiv. Ist für mich aber der perfekte Haken für alle Anwendungen. Form passt, Größe bezogen auf die Angaben (jeder Hersteller kocht seine Suppe, kennste doch) sind für mich auch das Optimum. 10er Eisen aufwärts wird dann schon etwas dicker und eignet sich supidupi für große Brassen.

Befindet sich der Tubertini Serie 4 im Fischmaul, dann sitzt er!

Nachtrag: Wobei ich mich auch mit den Guru Feeder Hooks und baldigst neu erscheinenden Special XYZ (ich meine Pole) arrangieren könnte. Quasi als Ausweichmöglichkeit, wenn die Serie 4 mal wieder ausverkauft ist oder vom Markt verschwindet. Die Hersteller vernichten ja ihre bewährte Produkte sehr freudig und ersetzen die Lücke dann ganz im Sinne des Unternehmens mit Scheisse......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es macht halt auch Spaß, mir jedenfalls. Ein kühles Erwachsenengetränk, altmodische Beatmusik im Hintergrund, Haken auf Vorrat binden und fein säuberlich ins _Rig Case _fãdeln. Gibt nicht viel Entspannenderes.



Doch.
Auf Vorrat Mais- oder Tulipbüchsen öffnen zum Beispiel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Befindet sich der Tubertini Serie 4 im Fischmaul, dann sitzt er!



Gut.
Der Satz klingt als wenn die ihre Haken bei Owner fertigen lassen.
Der Owner Brassen(RL-irgendwat) ist dem sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Andal

Ich traue dem Plättchengefuzzel schon seit je her nicht. Hoch lebe der Öhrhaken!


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese von Owner hier benutze ich uch gern. Sauscharf und fassen alles was sich in ihre Nähe wagt!









						Owner Vorfachhaken Feeder Brasse Spezial brüniert FRL-319 - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Owner Vorfachhaken Feeder Brasse Spezial brüniert FRL-319  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut.
> Der Satz klingt als wenn die ihre Haken bei Owner fertigen lassen.
> Der Owner Brassen(RL-irgendwat) ist dem sehr ähnlich.



Keine Ahnung. Von Owner hab ich 20er Haken, die sind so fett wie 6er. Ich muss den Markt aber ohnehin neu sondieren, irgendwie sind lose Haken in großen Päckchen mangelware geworden. Ich hatte mal eine Serie aus Frankreich, "Hamecon Blu Canal 2022 (oder so ähnlich, 100 Stück 2 Euro)" die waren auch megamäßig. Kannste knicken, waren nach einem Jahr auch wieder vom Markt verschwunden.

Was mich stört: Wie die Vögel alle heißen, ob nun Browning, Guru, Matrix oder Sensas. Ein loser Haken kostet das Stück um die 22 Cent (!!!!!) und das ist dann wirklich arg übertrieben. Für 5 solcher Haken haste vor 5 Jahren noch 100 Stück in gleicher Qualität im Großpäckchen bekommen..........

Hab mir den Owner angesehen: Das scheint der Tubertini Serie 4 zu sein!


----------



## Andal

Der Markt folgt eben den Bedürfnissen. Wenn alles selber binden wollen, werden eben die losen Haken teuer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die stipptauglichen Owners fallen alle eher klein bis normal aus.

Es gibt aber auch fette Karpfenhaken(C1, C2 usw.) aber selbst die sind rattenscharf!!!

MmN gibt eskeine schärferen Haken als die von Owner.
Da können sich alle Hersteller ne Scheibe abschneiden, egal ob Gamakatsu, VMC und wie die Buden alle heißen).
Die meisten Vollsortimenter kaufen ihre Haken ja da irgendwo ein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die stipptauglichen Owners fallen alle eher klein bis normal aus.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch fette Karpfenhaken(C1, C2 usw.) aber selbst die sind rattenscharf!!!
> 
> MmN gibt eskeine schärferen Haken als die von Owner.
> Da können sich alle Hersteller ne Scheien abschneiden, egal ob Gamakatsu, VMC und wie die Buden alle heißen).
> Die meisten Vollsortimenter kaufen ihre Haken ja da irgendwo ein.



Die 20er Owner Haken waren in der Qualität auch Weltklasse. Scharf wie Sau, nur ungewöhnlich dick. Ist aber kein Nachteil, sofern nicht gerade mit Fliegenbeinen oder Mückenlarven gefischt wird. Das Ding hatte ich im Winter beim Nachtfeedern auf Güstern an der Montage, war schon ganz Nett. Preislich scheint Owner aber auch Spitzenklasse zu sein!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die 20er Owner Haken waren in der Qualität auch Weltklasse. Scharf wie Sau, nur ungewöhnlich dick. Ist aber kein Nachteil, sofern nicht gerade mit Fliegenbeinen oder Mückenlarven gefischt wird. Das Ding hatte ich im Winter beim Nachtfeedern auf Güstern an der Montage, war schon ganz Nett. Preislich scheint Owner aber auch Spitzenklasse zu sein!


Ownerhaken werden von japanischen Jungfrauen in Neumondnächten geschmiedet und in Jungfrauenmittelstrahl abgelöscht. Da darf es schon mal was kosten! (Sind aber tatsächlich so ziemlich das Beste was Hakenmäßig geht)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ownerhaken werden von japanischen Jungfrauen in Neumondnächten geschmiedet und in Jungfrauenmittelstrahl abgelöscht. Da darf es schon mal was kosten! (Sind aber tatsächlich so ziemlich das Beste was Hakenmäßig geht)



Dann werde ich das mit den Jungfrauen ändern und danach die Haken testen.


----------



## Minimax

Tolle Sache Jungs,
durch das ganze Käsegeplauder hat mich der Gedanke an die köstlich-aromatische Speise nicht mehr losgelassen. Irgendwann
war klar, das unter diesen Umständen der studienrelevante Köder-St.Albray die Sonne nicht mehr aufgehen sehen würde, und
mein _*durch Euch ausgelöster*_ Käsejieper das ganze Köderexperiment in Gefahr bringen würde.
also bin ich jetzt_ *extra nochmal*_ über Stock und Stein zum Süpermercado gelatscht und habe mir ein Stück Gruyere geholt, dazu ein
paar Trauben und wo ich schon dabei war, ein paar Scheiben Serrano, nur zur SIcherheit. Latsch, latsch, latsch.
Jetzt habe ich die kleinen Köstlichkeiten in den Coolerator gepackt für einen kleinen Wunderteller zu später Stunde, und was sehe
ich:
Feigensauce ist alle. Das ist der schlimmste Verrat!
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Feigensauce ist alle. Das ist der schlimmste Verrat!
> Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann werde ich das mit den Jungfrauen ändern und danach die Haken testen.


In einem Land mit so scheinbar so vielen Tentakelmonstern, denen es nach Körperöffnungen junger Schulmädchen verlangt sind Jungfrauen ohnehin eine seltene Ware. Vermutlich sind die Haken nur deswegen so teuer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In einem Land mit so scheinbar so vielen Tentakelmonstern, denen es nach Körperöffnungen junger Schulmädchen verlangt sind Jungfrauen ohnehin eine seltene Ware. Vermutlich sind die Haken nur deswegen so teuer



Mr. Hentai voll in seinem Element!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Yo, kurze Frage in die Runde, hat wer von euch Erfahrungen mit den Vakuumiergeräten von Lava gemacht?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo, kurze Frage in die Runde, hat wer von euch Erfahrungen mit den Vakuumiergeräten von Lava gemacht?


Nur in zweiter Instanz, aber weckte in mir als Hobbykoch durchaus Begehrlichkeiten


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lava war mir zu teuer, da habe ich mir ein fast ein Drittel günstigeren Vakuumierrer gekauft. Der verrichtet nach wie vor problemlos seinen Dienst. Erst im März musste er wieder für einige Tüten Heringe ran. Wie das Teil heißt müsste ich nachschauen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich hab nen vakuumiertes Angebot von Lava auf dem Teller (Zusammenarbeit) und muss Fakten checken, Wuemme. Ich bezahle also 3/3 weniger.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

... na dann, kaufen!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... na dann, kaufen!!



Nichts ist umsonst, ich muss ja trotzdem Zeit investieren und der Ertrag (faktisch nichts) relativiert sich ja dann mit dem Aufwand. Daher die Frage: Taugt das Zeugs und hat jemand Erfahrung damit.


----------



## geomas

Ich kenne nur Lava-Lampen und rate ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Sonubaits Lava ist dir kein Begriff?


----------



## geomas

#haken

Bin ja wie ein Wilder am Experimentieren mit den kleinen Greifern und habe in letzter Zeit keine bösen Überraschungen mehr erlebt.
Hatte mal 16er Vorfachhaken von einer dt. Firma, die waren so stumpf, daß man damit praktisch keine Made anködern konnte. 
Meist knote ich die Haken (gerne Plättchen) direkt am Wasser an. Bei Hair-Rigs greife ich auch öfters auf Fertigvorfächer von Drennan oder Preston/Korum zurück.


Gehäufte Fehlbisse führe ich eher auf Hakenform und -größe und entsprechende Ködergröße oder die Länge des Vorfachs zurück, nicht auf unscharfe Haken.




Sonubaits Lava ist mir ein Begriff aus den entsprechenden Videos, im Arsenal hab ich noch nix davon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sonubaits Lava ist dir kein Begriff?


Hab ich tatsächlich da aber hat mir bisher nie was eingebracht.
Aber ich benutze es auch nur wenn gar nichts geht, ist wohl ein teufelskreis


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sonubaits Lava ist dir kein Begriff?



Interessantes Zeug. ich teste seit einigen Monaten Spicy Sausauge. Test mit Angelkumpel vor einigen Wochen, am Kanal, kein Anfüttern, Dendro als Köder: Angelkumpel ohne Lava kriegt alle 20min Minuten Specimen Kaulis, ich instantan Johnnies viereinhalb (Kleinstbarsche), meist in der Absinkphase. Montagen lagen jeweils 2-4m voneinander Entfernt. seltsam. Ist, glaube ich für englische Commercials entworfen worden.

Wird viel schneller ausgewaschen als in den Glasbeckenvideos suggeriert, absolutes Sauzeug im Gebrauch, und natürlich mit Gold aufgewogen. Kann nicht schaden, es dabeizuhaben, aber einen schwierigen Tag wirds nicht wenden. Fast unbrauchbar in der kalten Jahreszeit, aber es könnte einen Unterschied machen, Problem ist:

Ich glaube das die findigen Tacklefirmen was Lockstoffe, Loosefeed (Pellets) , Groundbait Aromen, Zusätze Hakenköder jeweils für ihre Palette eine _chaine operatoire _der man sozusagen beitreten muss, installiert haben. (Tackle/Nübsies mal ganz aussen vor) Wenn DU unser Spicishicy Futter benutzt, brauchst Du auch unsere passenden Pellets, und wenn Du die benutzt, brauchst Du auch unser Lava als Attractor, und die Weichpellets als Hakenköder, denn sie alle haben das tooma und sind kompatibel.
Ich schätze, das Lava Spicy Sausage wird erst dann seine Wirkung entfalten, wenn man es im Verbund mit der ganzen Spicy Sausage palette einsetzt. Vermutlich werden bald die ersten F1-Breeds besetzt, die die jeweiligen Aromatrains genetisch implantiert haben. Fishing made easy. Optimierung.


Aber andererseits: Die Firma RUF mit ihrem geilen Vanillezucker hat das seit den Siebzigern ohnehin erreicht 

hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Interessantes Zeug. ich teste seit einigen Monaten Spicy Sausauge. Test mit Angelkumpel vor einigen Wochen, am Kanal, kein Anfüttern, Dendro als Köder: Angelkumpel ohne Lava kriegt alle 20min Minuten Specimen Kaulis, ich instantan Johnnies viereinhalb (Kleinstbarsche), meist in der Absinkphase. Montagen lagen jeweils 2-4m voneinander Entfernt. seltsam. Ist, glaube ich für englische Commercials entworfen worden.
> 
> Wird viel schneller ausgewaschen als in den Glasbeckenvideos suggeriert, absolutes Sauzeug im Gebrauch, und natürlich mit Gold aufgewogen. Kann nicht schaden, es dabeizuhaben, aber einen schwierigen Tag wirds nicht wenden. Fast unbrauchbar in der kalten Jahreszeit,
> aber es könnte einen Unterschied machen,
> hg
> Minimax


Intersanter Bericht! 
Wenn es diesbezüglich neue Erkenntnisse von Dir gibt ,teile es bitte mit !
Beim Thema Alternativköder bin ich persönlich immer sehr hellhörig, das ist ein riesiges Spektrum und von top bis unbrauchbar alles dabei. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> #haken
> 
> Bin ja wie ein Wilder am Experimentieren mit den kleinen Greifern und habe in letzter Zeit keine bösen Überraschungen mehr erlebt.
> Hatte mal 16er Vorfachhaken von einer dt. Firma, die waren so stumpf, daß man damit praktisch keine Made anködern konnte.
> Meist knote ich die Haken (gerne Plättchen) direkt am Wasser an. Bei Hair-Rigs greife ich auch öfters auf Fertigvorfächer von Drennan oder Preston/Korum zurück.
> 
> 
> Gehäufte Fehlbisse führe ich eher auf Hakenform und -größe und entsprechende Ködergröße oder die Länge des Vorfachs zurück, nicht auf unscharfe Haken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonubaits Lava ist mir ein Begriff aus den entsprechenden Videos, im Arsenal hab ich noch nix davon.


Hast schon Recht was du sagst, trotzdem habe ich beim Karpfenangeln schon oft erlebt was ein scharfer Haken ausmachen kann! Bei Zander und Waller absolut nicht minder. .....
Ich persönlich finde, eine Montage ist immer nur so gut wie das schwächste Glied? 
Oder liege ich da jetzt falsch? 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Lava kann bei richtiger Anwendung ganze Swims zerbomben. Mein Tipp: Knoblauch/Käse!


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Yo, kurze Frage in die Runde, hat wer von euch Erfahrungen mit den Vakuumiergeräten von Lava gemacht?


Meine Mutter hat seit Jahren eines und ist zufrieden damit !
_läuft schon ewig! Kann also nicht so verkehrt sein! 

LG _


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lava kann bei richtiger Anwendung ganze Swims zerbomben. Mein Tipp: Knoblauch/Käse!


Woooow ! Ganz dickes Petri ! Lass uns auch noch was in der Elbe 

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Woooow ! Ganz dickes Petri ! Lass uns auch noch was in der Elbe
> 
> LG



Elbe? Baggerloch!


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Tage war ich auch ganz bei Dir in der Nähe an der Elbe .....von dir paar Kilometer Fluss abwärts! Ich bin immer sehr gerne dort


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Gabs Fisch? Die Elbe ist ja gerade besonders zickig und schwierig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lava kann bei richtiger Anwendung ganze Swims zerbomben. Mein Tipp: Knoblauch/Käse!


Wie wendet man es richtig an? Ich habeMais, Brotflocken und Maggoten damit behandelt und auch mal ein paar Klrbe Futter damit behandelt


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich hatte den Bericht vor paar Tagen hier rein! Ich habe geschneidert und mein Kumpel hatte einen 32 Pfünder Karpfen. ...Nachts hatten wir dann heftig Gewitter und hatten zusammen gepackt!  Aber ich komme wieder 

LG


----------



## Minimax

Oha, ich kopple die Passage mal aus und reposte sie, bevors ins Ükelnirvana Geschlumpft wird:


Ich glaube das die findigen Tacklefirmen was Lockstoffe, Loosefeed (Pellets) , Groundbait Aromen, Zusätze Hakenköder jeweils für ihre Palette eine _chaine operatoire _der man sozusagen beitreten muss, installiert haben. (Tackle/Nübsies mal ganz aussen vor) Wenn DU unser Spicishicy Futter benutzt, brauchst Du auch unsere passenden Pellets, und wenn Du die benutzt, brauchst Du auch unser Lava als Attractor, und die Weichpellets als Hakenköder, denn sie alle haben dasaroma und sind kompatibel.
Ich schätze, das Lava Spicy Sausage wird erst dann seine Wirkung entfalten, wenn man es im Verbund mit der ganzen Spicy Sausage palette einsetzt. Vermutlich werden bald die ersten F1-Breeds besetzt, die die jeweiligen Aromatrains genetisch implantiert haben. Fishing made easy. Optimierung.


Aber andererseits: Die Firma RUF mit ihrem geilen Vanillezucker hat das seit den Siebzigern ohnehin erreicht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Es fängt hervorragend!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, ich kopple die Passage mal aus und reposte sie, bevors ins Ükelnirvana Geschlumpft wird:
> 
> 
> Ich glaube das die findigen Tacklefirmen was Lockstoffe, Loosefeed (Pellets) , Groundbait Aromen, Zusätze Hakenköder jeweils für ihre Palette eine _chaine operatoire _der man sozusagen beitreten muss, installiert haben. (Tackle/Nübsies mal ganz aussen vor) Wenn DU unser Spicishicy Futter benutzt, brauchst Du auch unsere passenden Pellets, und wenn Du die benutzt, brauchst Du auch unser Lava als Attractor, und die Weichpellets als Hakenköder, denn sie alle haben dasaroma und sind kompatibel.
> Ich schätze, das Lava Spicy Sausage wird erst dann seine Wirkung entfalten, wenn man es im Verbund mit der ganzen Spicy Sausage palette einsetzt. Vermutlich werden bald die ersten F1-Breeds besetzt, die die jeweiligen Aromatrains genetisch implantiert haben. Fishing made easy. Optimierung.
> 
> 
> Aber andererseits: Die Firma RUF mit ihrem geilen Vanillezucker hat das seit den Siebzigern ohnehin erreicht



Ich höre die gleiche Argumentation auch oft im Bezug auf Pellets. "Wir sind hier nicht in England, alles nur Werbung".......

Jop, bis zum Wiegen vor 2 Wochen beispielsweise, da hat der Hobbyengländer die True-School Army vom Hinterhofverein haushoch geschlagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Bericht vor paar Tagen hier rein! Ich habe geschneidert und mein Kumpel hatte einen 32 Pfünder Karpfen. ...Nachts hatten wir dann heftig Gewitter und hatten zusammen gepackt!  Aber ich komme wieder
> 
> LG



Holla die Waldfee! 32 Pfund Karpfen an der Rute im Elbstrom ist heftig. Ein 50ger Aland mit vielleicht 3 Pfund ist ja schon impulsiv und kräftig, aber so ein Fisch ist eine ganz, ganz andere Liga!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, ich kopple die Passage mal aus und reposte sie, bevors ins Ükelnirvana Geschlumpft wird:
> 
> 
> Ich glaube das die findigen Tacklefirmen was Lockstoffe, Loosefeed (Pellets) , Groundbait Aromen, Zusätze Hakenköder jeweils für ihre Palette eine _chaine operatoire _der man sozusagen beitreten muss, installiert haben. (Tackle/Nübsies mal ganz aussen vor) Wenn DU unser Spicishicy Futter benutzt, brauchst Du auch unsere passenden Pellets, und wenn Du die benutzt, brauchst Du auch unser Lava als Attractor, und die Weichpellets als Hakenköder, denn sie alle haben dasaroma und sind kompatibel.
> Ich schätze, das Lava Spicy Sausage wird erst dann seine Wirkung entfalten, wenn man es im Verbund mit der ganzen Spicy Sausage palette einsetzt. Vermutlich werden bald die ersten F1-Breeds besetzt, die die jeweiligen Aromatrains genetisch implantiert haben. Fishing made easy. Optimierung.
> 
> 
> Aber andererseits: Die Firma RUF mit ihrem geilen Vanillezucker hat das seit den Siebzigern ohnehin erreicht



So ähnlich sehe ich die Sache auch. Hab diverse Hardpellets (fast alle Geschmacksrichtungen von Sonubaits) durchprobiert an verschiedenen Gewässern und die Ausbeute war nicht so toll. Vielleicht klappt es an gut besetzten und viel beangelten Vereinsteichen und -seen besser, weil die Fische Pellets und entsprechende Aromen noch aus ihrer Jugend kennen. Also ähnlich wie bei den Commercials im UK.

Mit Softpellets habe ich bessere Erfahrungen machen können. Und seltsamerweise funktionierten die steinharten Pellets Sushi und Halibut (oder so) von Pelzer an einigen kleinen Gewässern richtig gut, deutlich besser als die viel teureren Krill/Crab/Spicy Sausage... von den britischen Firmen.


----------



## Waller Michel

*Sehe ich auch so ! Lockstoffe etc haben schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung und Wirkung!  Wenn natürlich auch keine Wunder zu erwarten sind! 

Man muss aber natürlich auch dran glauben 

LG *


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee! 32 Pfund Karpfen an der Rute im Elbstrom ist heftig. Ein 50ger Aland mit vielleicht 3 Pfund ist ja schon impulsiv und kräftig, aber so ein Fisch ist eine ganz, ganz andere Liga!


Muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, gaaanz so doll hatte er nicht gekämpft, jedenfalls gabs dort keine großen Hindernisse und die 3,5 lbs Windcast Rute hat Rückrad 

Die Stelle auf dem Foto müsstest du eigentlich kennen. ..bist da vorbei wie du früher von der BW gekommen bist. .....

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> *Sehe ich auch so ! Lockstoffe etc haben schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung und Wirkung!  Wenn natürlich auch keine Wunder zu erwarten sind!
> 
> Man muss aber natürlich auch dran glauben
> 
> LG *



Wenn ein Fisch keine Nase hätte, würde ich Lockstoffe auch für Wirkungslos erachten. Dips alleine entscheiden ja schon Wettkämpfe und das ist bei Aromen nicht anders. Die Intensität ist meiner Auffassung nach entscheidend, belastetes und trübes oder klares und sauberes Wasser beispielsweise.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, gaaanz so doll hatte er nicht gekämpft, jedenfalls gabs dort keine großen Hindernisse und die 3,5 lbs Windcast Rute hat Rückrad
> 
> Die Stelle auf dem Foto müsstest du eigentlich kennen. ..bist da vorbei wie du früher von der BW gekommen bist. .....
> 
> LG



Wittenberge dann wohl. Wie tief waren die Buhnen?


----------



## Waller Michel

Das war dort keine 2 Meter .....wobei wir hauptsächlich entgegen der Prallseite der Insel geangelt hatten da hatten wir so 1,6 bis 1,8 Meter! 
Das Wasser stand recht niedrig vor dem großen Regen ! Fische waren genug dort ,Karpfen auf jeden Fall! Aber der Fluss war launisch


----------



## Minimax

Ich 


geomas schrieb:


> Mit Softpellets habe ich bessere Erfahrungen machen können. Und seltsamerweise funktionierten die steinharten Pellets Sushi und Halibut (oder so) von Pelzer an einigen kleinen Gewässern richtig gut, deutlich besser als die viel teureren Krill/Crab/Spicy Sausage... von den britischen Firmen.



Mir ging es nicht darum, die sinnlose teuer-billig Diskussion zu befeuern, sondern die gefühlte Vereinnahmung durch Serien mal aufzuzeigen. Es geht auch nicht um die alte Knörzer Politik, damalshattwanüschtundshattoochjereicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Also wie bei uns, zwischen 1,2m bei niedriger Pegel bis zu 2,5m wie jetzt im Juni. An der Fahrrinne ist es natürlicher tiefer, da bleiben aber keine 150 Gramn liegen.

Diesen Winter will ich mal schauen, ob ich Quappen im Flachwasser direkt im Fluss erwische. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> Mir ging es nicht darum, die sinnlose teuer-billig Diskussion zu befeuern, sondern die gefühlte Vereinnahmung durch Serien mal aufzuzeigen. Es geht auch nicht um die alte Knörzer Politik, damalshattwanüschtundshattoochjereicht.



Diesen Schuh musst du aber den Anglern anziehen. Es muss ja immer zu der Matrixkiepe der stylische dazugehörige Feederarm samt Overall sein. Bei Futter/Ködern ist das nicht anders. Banoffee Pellets fangen, also wollen die Leute auch solche Flavours und Boilies. Ist auch nicht so verkehrt, wie ich finde. Die Auswahl schafft Möglichkeiten und neue Wege.

Ich finde beispielsweise Bloodworm auf ganzer Linie sehr fängig, was aber nicht für deine Gewässer gelten muss. Soll dich SonuWhateverbaits als Kunde zur Konkurrenz ziehen lassen oder deine Bedürfnisse bedienen? Ich wüsste, was als Unternehmer zu tun ist!


----------



## Waller Michel

Dort war es nicht so schlimm mit der Strömung. ..das ist vom Hafen in Richtung Rühstätt ,da ist der Fluss recht Breit und die Strömung um diese Jahreszeit recht langsam  ( Fahrrinne ) mal ausgeschlossen! 
Weiter unten nach Wittenberge wo die vielen Buhen sind wird die Strömung auch wieder stärker!
Wir sind mit 90 Gramm Blei gut hingekommen, ausgelegt und angefüttert hatten wir vom Boot ,später mit dem Wurfrohr .
Ich wollte auch unbedingt einen kapitalen landen und bin stur bei 20mm Boilies geblieben!  Deshalb garantiert der Schneider 

LG


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> Mir ging es nicht darum, die sinnlose teuer-billig Diskussion zu befeuern, sondern die gefühlte Vereinnahmung durch Serien mal aufzuzeigen. Es geht auch nicht um die alte Knörzer Politik, damalshattwanüschtundshattoochjereicht.



Ich fands nur interessant, daß „Futterpellets” an mehreren Gewässern besser fingen als die klein portionierten Köderpellets.

Vereinnahmung durch Serien kann man übrigens sehr schön bei den „Luggage”-Programmen der Karpfenkramhersteller beobachten.
Da paßt alles so wunderbar zusammen, die kleinen Etuis in die mittelgroßen „Cases”, die sind optimal geschnitten für das Carryall, welches voll beladen natürlich auf dem „Barrow” transportiert werden muß. Camo-Neopren-Überzüge für Kochtöpfe und Klopaperrollen.
Da rollt dann auch der Rubel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dort war es nicht so schlimm mit der Strömung. ..das ist vom Hafen in Richtung Rühstätt ,da ist der Fluss recht Breit und die Strömung um diese Jahreszeit recht langsam  ( Fahrrinne ) mal ausgeschlossen!
> Weiter unten nach Wittenberge wo die vielen Buhen sind wird die Strömung auch wieder stärker!
> Wir sind mit 90 Gramm Blei gut hingekommen, ausgelegt und angefüttert hatten wir vom Boot ,später mit dem Wurfrohr .
> Ich wollte auch unbedingt einen kapitalen landen und bin stur bei 20mm Boilies geblieben!  Deshalb garantiert der Schneider
> 
> LG



Sooooo groß sind 20mm jetzt aber auch nicht. Ich hab hier nen Buch von Pelzer liegen, der empfiehlt 30mm aufwärts für große Karpfen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sooooo groß sind 20mm jetzt aber auch nicht. Ich hab hier nen Buch von Pelzer liegen, der empfiehlt 30mm aufwärts für große Karpfen.


Sind dort aber an diesem Tag zu groß gewesen. ....16er wären glaube ich besser gelaufen!  30er dann haste gute Chancen auf Waller an der 5 lbs Rute .....gute Idee eigentlich mal für die Elbe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sind dort aber an diesem Tag zu groß gewesen. ....16er wären glaube ich besser gelaufen!  30er dann haste gute Chancen auf Waller an der 5 lbs Rute .....gute Idee eigentlich mal für die Elbe



Klar Micha, kommt wie immer auf die Umstände an. Für mich sind 20mm schon Golfbälle, für Karpfenangler wiederum Spielzeug. Vollkommen Latte, ihr hattet schließlich euren Karpfen. Zusammen Angeln = Gemeinsamer Erfolg!


----------



## Slappy

Die Vakuumgeräte von Lava sind sehr gut! Wenn du günstig dran kommst, schlag auf jeden Fall zu. Und wenn du es nicht willst, ich nehme es dir gerne ab


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja mal kurz erklären: das du allen immer Petri wünschst ist zwar nett und höflich aber erschwert die Lesbarkeit enorm. Wenn du was berichtest und dann allen Petri wünschst (gerne auch namentlich mit @....) ist das völlig super, aber Petri wünschen um des petris Willen kann  gerade bei 1000 Beiträgen die dann einzeln gepetriet werden ziemlich anstrengend sein



Nicht zu vergessen sind da aber auch die Einzelposts mit Zitaten auf mehrere Nutzer und das 3x hintereinander, dafür gibt es eig die Funktion *"Multizitat".*
Auch 5 posts hintereinander über jedes Rotauge was man so fängt sind nicht immer sehr förderlich beim lesen. Da lob ich mir z.B. Meister Georg der klasse Zusammenfassungen einstellt. An dieser Stelle dafür nochmal einen Dank an dich.


----------



## Andal

Deswegen bin ich auch grundsätzlich dafür, dass man Beitragszähler und allen möglichen statistischen Wertungen aus dem Angebot nimmt. Ob einem die Beiträge anderer Nutzen bringen, erkennt man daran eh nicht. Die "Likes" kann man ja lassen, aber man muss sie nicht mehr zählen... genauso interessiert es wenig, wenn zum x-tausendsten Male ein "Petri Heil" gewünscht wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich auch grundsätzlich dafür, dass man Beitragszähler und allen möglichen statistischen Wertungen aus dem Angebot nimmt. Ob einem die Beiträge anderer Nutzen bringen, erkennt man daran eh nicht. Die "Likes" kann man ja lassen, aber man muss sie nicht mehr zählen... genauso interessiert es wenig, wenn zum x-tausendsten Male ein "Petri Heil" gewünscht wird.


Wie gesagt zur Brauchtums- und sozialen Fellpflege ist Petri wünschen ja nett, allerdings wäre es zur ükelspezifischen Brauchtums- und sozialen Fellpflege mindestens eben so nett, auch was zur Diskussion dabei beizutragen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie gesagt zur Brauchtums- und sozialen Fellpflege ist Petri wünschen ja nett, allerdings wäre es zur ükelspezifischen Brauchtums- und sozialen Fellpflege mindestens eben so nett, auch was zur Diskussion dabei beizutragen


Das kommt ja noch dazu. Man fragt sich eh, ob gewisse Kameraden überhaupt Angler, oder nur Jubelperser sind!


----------



## rustaweli

Mich hat diese ganze Diskussion damals irgendwie rausgebracht. Oder irgendwie so, finde grad keine passendere Bezeichnung. Mal kurz reinschauen, lesen, gegebenfalls Petri. Wann aber jetzt Petri? Neben Familie, Job, Alltag, Hobbys usw kann ich nicht zu jeder Zeit ellenlange Texte verfassen. Also warten, sammeln, vergessen, Petri Soll wächst, verliert sich, man fühlt sich mies und unhöflich. Kann doch jetzt nicht tagelang Notizbuch führen zu Fänger u Fang und mir dann einmal die Woche dann Zeit für ein Sammelpetri nehmen. Die Schwerelosigkeit fühlt sich leicht entrückt an. Petris ja, aber nur mit langem Text oder gesammelt, Thema hier ja oder nein? Landschaftsbilder? Sinn oder schon Plauderei.... Hoffentlich wird mal nicht wie im FFF oder Sti.. Fischen.
Die Leichtigkeit ist bei mir grad bissl weg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@rustaweli
wenn man keine Zeit hat, einfach den Daumen nutzen! Der ist ganz leicht.
Geht mir auch so, oft keine Zeit en detail was zu schreiben.
Macht auch keinen Sinn, Tage später Petris zu vergangenen Angelberichten zu wünschen u. schreiben, wo die Stammtischkaravane 500 Beiträge weiter ist.

Ist ja hoffentlich noch keine Verpflichtung mit einem täglichen ausführlichen Angelbericht, zudem in Reiseprospektqualität!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Leichtigkeit ist bei mir grad bissl weg.




Mach dir keen Kopp!
Ich glaub nicht, dass du irgendwie gemeint warst...........


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Was haben Eure Posts nur aus mir gemacht? Ich habe noch nie Saint Albray gekauft...


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mich hat diese ganze Diskussion damals irgendwie rausgebracht. Oder irgendwie so, finde grad keine passendere Bezeichnung. Mal kurz reinschauen, lesen, gegebenfalls Petri. Wann aber jetzt Petri? Neben Familie, Job, Alltag, Hobbys usw kann ich nicht zu jeder Zeit ellenlange Texte verfassen. Also warten, sammeln, vergessen, Petri Soll wächst, verliert sich, man fühlt sich mies und unhöflich. Kann doch jetzt nicht tagelang Notizbuch führen zu Fänger u Fang und mir dann einmal die Woche dann Zeit für ein Sammelpetri nehmen. Die Schwerelosigkeit fühlt sich leicht entrückt an. Petris ja, aber nur mit langem Text oder gesammelt, Thema hier ja oder nein? Landschaftsbilder? Sinn oder schon Plauderei.... Hoffentlich wird mal nicht wie im FFF oder Sti.. Fischen.
> Die Leichtigkeit ist bei mir grad bissl weg.


Wenn die Alternative drölfzig mal "Fettes Petri" ohne weiteren Wert ist, dannist es mir persönlich, ganz ehrlich, den Verlust der (eigentlich liebgewonnenen) Leichtigkeit Wert um den Ükel lesbar zu halten. Die Ükel die ich als regulars bzw residents betrachte haben mE damit aber auch keine Probleme (zumal von denen eben auch andere Beiträge als das schnöde Petri wünschen kommen) (natürlich ist meine Sicht der Dinge nicht die einzig richtige aber da sie eben meine Meinung bildet werfe ich sie auch mal zur Diskussion hinzu)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mich hat diese ganze Diskussion damals irgendwie rausgebracht. Oder irgendwie so, finde grad keine passendere Bezeichnung. Mal kurz reinschauen, lesen, gegebenfalls Petri. Wann aber jetzt Petri? Neben Familie, Job, Alltag, Hobbys usw kann ich nicht zu jeder Zeit ellenlange Texte verfassen. Also warten, sammeln, vergessen, Petri Soll wächst, verliert sich, man fühlt sich mies und unhöflich. Kann doch jetzt nicht tagelang Notizbuch führen zu Fänger u Fang und mir dann einmal die Woche dann Zeit für ein Sammelpetri nehmen. Die Schwerelosigkeit fühlt sich leicht entrückt an. Petris ja, aber nur mit langem Text oder gesammelt, Thema hier ja oder nein? Landschaftsbilder? Sinn oder schon Plauderei.... Hoffentlich wird mal nicht wie im FFF oder Sti.. Fischen.
> Die Leichtigkeit ist bei mir grad bissl weg.



Nimm das doch nicht alles so ernst. Schreib einfach dein Petri, genieße deinen Aufhalt im Thread oder Forum. Für störende Elemente gibt es die Ignorefunktion. Dieser Thread wurde von mir eröffnet, um gerade diese Leichtigkeit und auch den Austausch ganz ungezwungen stattfinden zu lassen. Vollkommen Banane, ob jemand sich für den netten Beitrag bedankt, eine Frage hat oder sich austauschen will.

Klar, manch "Chublette" wünscht sich einen "old-fashioned specimenclub" nach englischem Vorbild, mit intelligenten Diskussionen am Kaminfeuer bei einer schönen Flasche Whiskey. Weißte wat: Das ist einen Thread im Anglerboard, wo überreife Typen ihre Freizeit hinter Smartphones oder Laptops verbringen. Nicht mehr, und nicht weniger!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was haben Eure Posts nur aus mir gemacht? Ich habe noch nie Saint Albray gekauft...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348932


Als wahrer Angler mit vollem Enthusiasmus musst du den jetzt auch essen vor den Lieblingen - also probieren! 

Ich habe sowas jenseits des frischen Camenbert auch noch nie gekauft und mache einen weiten Bogen um die Klasse der Stinker,
ich bin aber wohl 100fach empfindlich, regelrecht sensibel, was Gerüche und Geschmäcker betrifft.

Meine Frau bekam für Romadur und Konsorten eine "Chemieschutzverglasung" als Umhüllung zur Kühlschrankeinlagerung.
Das ging dann, so dass ich noch an den Kühlschrank gehen konnte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was haben Eure Posts nur aus mir gemacht? Ich habe noch nie Saint Albray gekauft...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348932



Du isst doch nicht ernsthaft Letta? Oder schmierst du die Kugellager deiner Rollen damit?


----------



## Andal

Mit "unheimlisch leischt und cremisch" geht nix - das muss kesseln!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hauptsache draußen in frischer Luft und Wind - da kann ich mir so einen Biokampfstoffstoff auch gefallen lassen,
wenn er die Zielfische denn lockt. Ich stapfe dafür ja auch in den Sumpf und sowas.

Denn die Zielfische geben unsere Wege vor mit dem, was sie akzeptieren oder gar bevorzugen.
(1. Universelles Anglergesetz)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Denn die Zielfische geben unsere Wege vor



Bei mir gibt der Trampelpfad zur Elbe immer den Weg vor.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du isst doch nicht ernsthaft Letta? Oder schmierst du die Kugellager deiner Rollen damit?


Doch!!! Ich bin schon fett genug, da darf wenigstens die Margarine halbfett sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Doch!!! Ich bin schon fett genug, da darf wenigstens die Margarine halbfett sein.



Ich hab auch Fettarme......Milch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Fettarme......Milch!


Die hab ich auch im Haus, aber die will nicht mal Ferdi saufen. Der kriegt sein morgendliches Brötchen übrigens mit gute Butter geschmiert...


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach dir keen Kopp!
> Ich glaub nicht, dass du irgendwie gemeint warst...........



Fühlte mich da auch garnicht angesprochen, heute wie damals. Sollte aber mal raus. Und nun zurück zu Tische!


----------



## Minimax

Ich pflichte bei, und naja, wir alle haben ja was davon, aber


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen sind da aber auch die Einzelposts mit Zitaten auf mehrere Nutzer und das 3x hintereinander, dafür gibt es eig die Funktion *"Multizitat".*
> Auch 5 posts hintereinander über jedes Rotauge was man so fängt sind nicht immer sehr förderlich beim lesen. Da lob ich mir z.B. Meister Georg der klasse Zusammenfassungen einstellt. An dieser Stelle dafür nochmal einen Dank an dich.





Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich auch grundsätzlich dafür, dass man Beitragszähler und allen möglichen statistischen Wertungen aus dem Angebot nimmt. Ob einem die Beiträge anderer Nutzen bringen, erkennt man daran eh nicht. Die "Likes" kann man ja lassen, aber man muss sie nicht mehr zählen... genauso interessiert es wenig, wenn zum x-tausendsten Male ein "Petri Heil" gewünscht wird.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie gesagt zur Brauchtums- und sozialen Fellpflege ist Petri wünschen ja nett, allerdings wäre es zur ükelspezifischen Brauchtums- und sozialen Fellpflege mindestens eben so nett, auch was zur Diskussion dabei beizutragen





rustaweli schrieb:


> Mich hat diese ganze Diskussion damals irgendwie rausgebracht.
> Die Leichtigkeit ist bei mir grad bissl weg.



Jungs, jungs, jungs,
damals (also vor einer ganzen Woche  ) kam die Diskussion mit *breitem Konsens* ja nur aus der harmlosen Erinnerung auf, mal auf einen kurzen Blick auf das eigene Postverhalten zu werfen -und auch jetzt sieht man, das die Diskutanden eigentlich nicht diejenigen sind, die gemeint waren. Schuh anziehen undso.

Es ist natürlich schwireig, ein Verhalten in Frage zu stellen, das ja eigentlich aus Freundlichkeit und Höflichkeit entstanden ist. Aber wie in jeder Gemeinschaft gibts
halt gewachsene Regeln des Zusammenlebens, und man sah doch sehr deutlich, dass durch die vielen -liebgemeinten, auch freue mich darüber- der Thread Seitenmässig unnütz in Fahrt kommt.

Und unbedingt sollte hier Platz für alles sein, aber ich denke -und viele Säulen unserer Gemeinschaft auch, das hat die Diskussion neulich gezeigt-  das liebe, kurze
Grüsse sich auch einfach über ein Like oder eine Gruppen-Post abhandeln lassen, wurde oben ja alles beschrieben.
Ich spreche jetzt mal direkt Hartmut @Hering 58 und Kalle @phirania an, weil kein anderer es macht- mit aller Freundlichkeit und Respekt, die langjähringen Boardies zusteht: Liebe Jungs, eure  Glückwünsche sind herzlich und willkommen, aber versucht bitte, Euer Postvolumen vernünftig zu halten- Möglichkeiten wurden oben genannt.

Und was die Leichtigkeit unserer Gespräche, unseres Fachsimpelns und auch den schieren Blödsinns (Öhrhaken/Milbenkäse) betrifft @rustaweli :
das sit, denk ich unser höchstes Gut, unser konstituierendes Element -so denke ich aus meiner Perspektive - und ich sehe nicht wie das durch weniger redundante
Petri-Einzeiler gefährdet ist. Und darüber hinaus, finde ich, das Stammtischler, die sich mit Fangberichten, Bildern, Gerätebesprechungen und generell verrückten Beiträgen hier einbringen, und zur Belehrung und Belustigung Beitragen auch gerne mal ein Petri wünschen dürfen. das ist aber nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.
Also bitte keine Bange.

Ich glaube, wir alle wollen hier den Kanal für unbeschwerten Blödsinn offenhalten. Wenn sich einer über die Launen seiner Missus oder seiner Wirbelsäule
beschwert, dann ist hier der richtige Platz, jedenfalls fühl ich es so, und andere können anderer Meinug sein. Und wenn ich edinPost über die eiderspenstige
Liebste absetze, dann weiss ich aber auch, dass ich zuvor mit Berichten, Hakenbildern, Tacklerat zum fachlichen beigetragen habe- So wie wir alle.


TLDR: Ein Hinweis, das Butterbrotpapier nicht auf die Wiese zu schmeissen, ist kein Grund den Park anzuzünden.


Ich wünsche allen -Allen- Ükels, ob sie sich knapp beteiligen, oder wortreich, ein recht schönes anglerisches Wochenende
Herzliche Grüsse,
Euer
Minimax

 (Ein Blöder muss ja manchmal ins Wasser springen, damit dann alle sagen können Du hast falsch gehandelt, und wenn das jetzt doof oder unhöflich oder threadnazimässig rübergekommen sein sollte, dann lasst uns das lieber und sehr gerne per pn klären, als mit dem ganzen metamist unseren schönen Stammtisch zu veratopfen, das Wochende steht bevor, und viele tolle Bilder und Berichte werden eintrudeln)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch im Haus, aber die will nicht mal Ferdi saufen. Der kriegt sein morgendliches Brötchen übrigens mit gute Butter geschmiert...



Charly frisst alles. Der Pflückt sogar die Brombeeren ganz vorsichtig aus dem Busch.


----------



## Mikesch

So, dann wünsche ich allen Fängern, seit meinem letzten Post hier im Thread, ein kräftiges Petri Heil.    Jetzt erst recht.

Als "Angelkäse" habe ich früher immer Babybel verwendet. Diese kleinen Dinger werden zwar beim Discounter bis zum Verkauf in der Kühlung gelagert, aber auch durch wochenlange Lagerung in der Angeltasche ändert sich weder Konsistenz noch Geruch u. Farbe.
Leckerer Käse im Kühlschrank kann beim öffnen der Türe schon arge olfaktorische Erscheinungen haben. => Ist da drin Einer gestorben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Am wichtigsten: Hast du denn auch gut mit Babybel trotz seiner geringen Duftnote gefangen?

Ich habe gerade 2 geschenkt bekommen, da sie den Damen nicht mehr recht gefallen (Noch mehr Konservierung?).
Sowas ist prinzipiell günstiger Fischköder.


----------



## Mescalero

Einen ganzen (kleinen) Babybel am Haar, das bringt bestimmt riesige Zielfische!


----------



## Mikesch

Aitel u. Barbe haben daran Gefallen gefunden.
Wachsversiegelung abgemacht, gewürfelt und mit Ködernadel auf den Haken gezogen und mit leichter Grundbleimontage ausgebracht.


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> Einen ganzen (kleinen) Babybel am Haar, das bringt bestimmt riesige Zielfische!


Eine gute Barbe hat so ein Teil mit einem Happs weg.


----------



## phirania

Wünsche euch viel Spaß hier. 
Ich bin dann raus hier...


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Hinweis auf den auch ohne Schutzausrüstung händelbaren Babybel. 
Die praktische Abpackung des St. Albray fiel mir bei ersten Recherchen übrigens auch auf, diesbezüglich teile ich Minimax' Gedankengang vollumfänglich.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten: Hast du denn auch gut mit Babybel trotz seiner geringen Duftnote gefangen?
> 
> Ich habe gerade 2 geschenkt bekommen, da sie den Damen nicht mehr recht gefallen (Noch mehr Konservierung?).
> Sowas ist prinzipiell günstiger Fischköder.


Bei einigen "Käse"-Sorten stellt sich die Frage, warum Fische beissen. Wenn man z.B. beim "Deutschen Gouda" nach dem Aroma geht, kann man auch gleich Artifical Baits Ködern. Fangen tun übrigens beide.

Bei einer britischen Käsepaste, mit Blauschimmelkäse nach einem Originalrezept schaut es da wieder anders aus. Wenn das County schnüffelnd feststellt, "Oh, the angler is back at the banks!" stimmt die Mischung und der Reifegrad.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich pflichte bei, und naja, wir alle haben ja was davon, aber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungs, jungs, jungs,
> damals (also vor einer ganzen Woche  ) kam die Diskussion mit *breitem Konsens* ja nur aus der harmlosen Erinnerung auf, mal auf einen kurzen Blick auf das eigene Postverhalten zu werfen -und auch jetzt sieht man, das die Diskutanden eigentlich nicht diejenigen sind, die gemeint waren. Schuh anziehen undso.
> 
> Es ist natürlich schwireig, ein Verhalten in Frage zu stellen, das ja eigentlich aus Freundlichkeit und Höflichkeit entstanden ist. Aber wie in jeder Gemeinschaft gibts
> halt gewachsene Regeln des Zusammenlebens, und man sah doch sehr deutlich, dass durch die vielen -liebgemeinten, auch freue mich darüber- der Thread Seitenmässig unnütz in Fahrt kommt.
> 
> Und unbedingt sollte hier Platz für alles sein, aber ich denke -und viele Säulen unserer Gemeinschaft auch, das hat die Diskussion neulich gezeigt-  das liebe, kurze
> Grüsse sich auch einfach über ein Like oder eine Gruppen-Post abhandeln lassen, wurde oben ja alles beschrieben.
> Ich spreche jetzt mal direkt Hartmut @Hering 58 und Kalle @phirania an, weil kein anderer es macht- mit aller Freundlichkeit und Respekt, die langjähringen Boardies zusteht: Liebe Jungs, eure  Glückwünsche sind herzlich und willkommen, aber versucht bitte, Euer Postvolumen vernünftig zu halten- Möglichkeiten wurden oben genannt.
> 
> Und was die Leichtigkeit unserer Gespräche, unseres Fachsimpelns und auch den schieren Blödsinns (Öhrhaken/Milbenkäse) betrifft @rustaweli :
> das sit, denk ich unser höchstes Gut, unser konstituierendes Element -so denke ich aus meiner Perspektive - und ich sehe nicht wie das durch weniger redundante
> Petri-Einzeiler gefährdet ist. Und darüber hinaus, finde ich, das Stammtischler, die sich mit Fangberichten, Bildern, Gerätebesprechungen und generell verrückten Beiträgen hier einbringen, und zur Belehrung und Belustigung Beitragen auch gerne mal ein Petri wünschen dürfen. das ist aber nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.
> Also bitte keine Bange.
> 
> Ich glaube, wir alle wollen hier den Kanal für unbeschwerten Blödsinn offenhalten. Wenn sich einer über die Launen seiner Missus oder seiner Wirbelsäule
> beschwert, dann ist hier der richtige Platz, jedenfalls fühl ich es so, und andere können anderer Meinug sein. Und wenn ich edinPost über die eiderspenstige
> Liebste absetze, dann weiss ich aber auch, dass ich zuvor mit Berichten, Hakenbildern, Tacklerat zum fachlichen beigetragen habe- So wie wir alle.
> 
> 
> TLDR: Ein Hinweis, das Butterbrotpapier nicht auf die Wiese zu schmeissen, ist kein Grund den Park anzuzünden.
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche allen -Allen- Ükels, ob sie sich knapp beteiligen, oder wortreich, ein recht schönes anglerisches Wochenende
> Herzliche Grüsse,
> Euer
> Minimax
> 
> (Ein Blöder muss ja manchmal ins Wasser springen, damit dann alle sagen können Du hast falsch gehandelt, und wenn das jetzt doof oder unhöflich oder threadnazimässig rübergekommen sein sollte, dann lasst uns das lieber und sehr gerne per pn klären, als mit dem ganzen metamist unseren schönen Stammtisch zu veratopfen, das Wochende steht bevor, und viele tolle Bilder und Berichte werden eintrudeln)





phirania schrieb:


> Wünsche euch viel Spaß hier.
> Ich bin dann raus hier...


Ganz ofensichtloch zeitigt es aber auch nur Wirkung, wenn ganz und gar undiplomatisch Tacheles gesprochen wird. Auch wenn dann der eine oder andere schmollend den Rückmarsch verkündet. Es muss doch machbar sein, dass man ohne Dauerschleifen, Copy & Paste, am Geschehen teilnimmt. Auch kann man problemlos mal vom Thema abschweifen. Aber wenigstens einmal pro Woche sollte man es inhaltlich schon treffen und mit Leben erfüllen. Sollte dann immer noch ein 100iger Gruß-August benötigt werden, bin ich mir sicher, dass die Mods die Stelle rechtzeitig als vakant veröffentlichen werden.


----------



## geomas

Soso, der Wetterbericht sieht statt kräftigen Regens am Wochenende nun doch keine Niederschläge voraus. Aber wehen soll es tüchtig aus Nordwest.
Vielleicht kann ich die heute gelieferten Owner Pint Haken (#53117) mittels Brot-, Kirsch- oder Käse-Ummantelung den Döbeln schmackhaft machen.


----------



## geomas

Mit der ersten neuen Schnäppchen-Feederrute habe ich eben ein paar Würfe gemacht - ohne Haken, dafür mit dem legendären Spin Doctor (20gr-Ausführung).
Schöne leichte Rute, prima verarbeitet, liegt super in meinen Flossen. In Deutschland würde sie vermutlich als Winkelpicker vermarktet werden.
Ist die Greys Toreon Tactical Quivertip in 8'1" Länge (knapp über 2,40m). WG offiziell bis 40gr, Linerating 2,5-7 britische Pfunde.
Die Beschreibung dieser Rute (die ganze Serie ist aus dem aktuellen Programm raus) stimmt übrigens bei kaum einem Händler.

Muß sie mal in Ruhe mit der Darent Valley 8ft vergleichen. Die DV macht einen etwas strafferen Eindruck als die Greys.


Die zweite Schnäppchen-Feederrute geht evtl. zurück, da sie leicht beschädigt ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz ofensichtloch zeitigt es aber auch nur Wirkung, wenn ganz und gar undiplomatisch Tacheles gesprochen wird. Auch wenn dann der eine oder andere schmollend den Rückmarsch verkündet. Es muss doch machbar sein, dass man ohne Dauerschleifen, Copy & Paste, am Geschehen teilnimmt. Auch kann man problemlos mal vom Thema abschweifen. Aber wenigstens einmal pro Woche sollte man es inhaltlich schon treffen und mit Leben erfüllen. Sollte dann immer noch ein 100iger Gruß-August benötigt werden, bin ich mir sicher, dass die Mods die Stelle rechtzeitig als vakant veröffentlichen werden.


Blöd ist halt auch: selbst wenn man sachte Kritik wohlmeinend und freundlich formuliert treten juvenile Verhaltensweisen zu Tage. Man sollte meinen bei Erwachsenen sei sowas möglich


----------



## daci7

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was haben Eure Posts nur aus mir gemacht? Ich habe noch nie Saint Albray gekauft...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348932


Ich bin ein klein wenig schockiert. Was macht denn das ganze Gemüse im Bierfach? Hast du ne Horde Karnickel aufe Bude?

Ansonsten bleibt mir leider mal wieder nur über, den vermeintlich glücklicheren unter uns ganz viel Erfolg und/oder PETRI am Wasser zu wünschen. Ich bin heut mal wieder (nach gefühlten Ewigkeiten) wenigstens auf nen Kaffee und ne Kippe zu meinem Stammdealer gekommen. Kurze Runde schnacken und schauen was so gefangen wird. 
An angeln ist weiter nicht zu denken.
... Da ich aber schonmal vor Ort war, konnte ich gleich die neuen 12BB Bellys begutachten ... mit 1a Aufbauten von Scotty und Railblaza ... schmackofatz sach ich nur - Vom Feinsten!! Da musste ich sehr an mich halten


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Blöd ist halt auch: selbst wenn man sachte Kritik wohlmeinend und freundlich formuliert treten juvenile Verhaltensweisen zu Tage. Man sollte meinen bei Erwachsenen sei sowas möglich


Ja mei... da kommt auch viel, weil man sich doch nicht kennt. Wenn man mal zusammen ein Bier getrunken hat, sieht das ganz anders aus. Dann weis man, wie dünnhäutig der Gegenüber wirklich ist.


----------



## Minimax

So, bei mir kams anders als man denkt, keine Johnnies und keine Käswexperimente dies Wochenende, noch nicht ein mal angeln: Und zwar freiwillig.
Ich hab nämlich die Missus mit einem Kurztrip zur Ostsee überrascht ('Wie, Ostsee? Wann denn?' 'Na heute, also jetzt!') Und jetzt brettern wir grade im Missusmobil unter dichten Wolken an @geomas schöner Heimatstadt entlang. Mal sehen, ob wir eine Herberge für die Nacht finden, und, noch wichtiger, einen gastlichen Tisch mit einem akzeptablen Plattfischgericht, 
Grüsse aus der 48h Sommerfrische und viel Spass am Wasser, auch von Mrs. Minimax,
Hg
Mini


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> So, bei mir kams anders als man denkt, keine Johnnies und keine Käswexperimente dies Wochenende, noch nicht ein mal angeln: Und zwar freiwillig.
> Ich hab nämlich die Missus mit einem Kurztrip zur Ostsee überrascht ('Wie, Ostsee? Wann denn?' 'Na heute, also jetzt!') Und jetzt brettern wir grade im Missusmobil unter dichten Wolken an @geomas schöner Heimatstadt entlang. Mal sehen, ob wir eine Herberge für die Nacht finden, und, noch wichtiger, einen gastlichen Tisch mit einem akzeptablen Plattfischgericht,
> Grüsse aus der 48h Sommerfrische und viel Spass am Wasser, auch von Mrs. Minimax,
> Hg
> Mini


Solche spontanen Fahrten find ich immer wieder erfrischend    Und ganz spontan hat der geneigte Ükel ne klitzekleine Rute unterm Rücksitz versteckt


----------



## Andal

Ich wünsche euch viel Scholle mit noch mehr Speck, Zwiebeln und Petersilie!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ja mei... da kommt auch viel, weil man sich doch nicht kennt. Wenn man mal zusammen ein Bier getrunken hat, sieht das ganz anders aus. Dann weis man, wie dünnhäutig der Gegenüber wirklich ist.


Ich kann Sachen deutlich oder freundlich sagen  alles andere liegt nicht in meiner Hand


----------



## geomas

Genießt das Ostsee-Wochenende und laßt Euch keine Güster als Scholle andrehen.


----------



## Hering 58

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und Petri hier.
Ich bin dann auch raus hier.


----------



## geomas

@Hering 58 und @phirania - liebe Leute, Ihr seid jederzeit mit friedfischrelevanten Fragen, Antworten, Beiträgen willkommen.


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> @Hering 58 und @phirania - liebe Leute, Ihr seid jederzeit mit friedfischrelevanten Fragen, Antworten, Beiträgen willkommen.



Ich versteh eh nur Bahnhof. 

Aber 3 Seiten...an denen ich mich ja auch beteiligt habe... über KÄSE sind friedfischrelevant??. 

Und es gab etliche EINzeiler zu Käsekommentaren, aber ein Petri ist falsch? 

Ich verstehs nicht. 
Muss ich ja nicht. 
Zum Glück.


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Gamakatsu LS-1810B und die A1 Fine Feeder sind mMn bombig fürs schwerere matchen. Da hab ich bisher nichts vergleichbares gefunden!



Ich antworte mal hier und nicht im Hakenbilder-Thread: die beiden genannten Haken habe ich dieses Jahr häufig genutzt, nur beim Pickern oder Angeln mit der „Bomb”. An der Posenrute noch nicht. Ich mag beide Haken sehr gerne, aber es sind _feine Haken_ - also sie biegen doch recht schnell auf. Den 14er Fine Feeder kann man vermutlich schon mit ner 2Pfund-Schnur geradeziehen...


----------



## Minimax

Herrjemineh, so langsam erinnert mich das an den Monty-Python Restaurantsketch mit dem Fleck auf der Gabel, wo dann das gesamte Personal Harakiri begeht.
Ein einfacher, freundlicher Hinweis, eigentlich nur eine sanfte Bitte und schon rinnt der Lidschatten über die Bäcksken und die Türen knallen. 
Und das von gesetzten Herren mit Kutter- und Küstenerfahrung.  

Oh, das Drama,
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Trotta

Papamopps schrieb:


> Aber 3 Seiten...an denen ich mich ja auch beteiligt habe... über KÄSE sind friedfischrelevant??.



Das ist eine sogenannte "Mythenmetzsche Abschweifung". Die ist grundsätzlich immer erlaubt!


----------



## Waller Michel

Oh schade das hier schon wieder dicke Luft ist! 
Eigentlich wollte ich heute mit der Spinnrute los und dann jetzt einen Bericht am Raubfisch Stammtisch schreiben aber es kam anders !
Ich bin mit der Spinnrute los in den Stadtbereich der Oker und wollte Barsche spinnen! 
Sehr erschrocken war ich das die Oker in den letzten Tagen absolut zugewachsen ist am Ufer und die Oker restlos verkrautet !
Bin mindestens an 6 oder 7 Stellen gefahren und überall das selbe! 
Dann habe ich endlich eine Stelle unter einer Brücke gefunden wo ich auch ans Wasser gekommen bin! 

Vor mir dann unzählige Ruderboote ,hinter mir ist einer wie beklobbt mit einem Kart auf dem Parkplatz rumgefahren! Die Abgase waren dann so extrem das man unter der Brücke nicht mehr atmen konnte 
Also durch Gebüsch und Dornenhecken ans Wasser! 
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit hatte ich im Kraut 5 Kunstköder verloren und war restlos zerstochen! 
Schlecht gelaunt die Rute zusammen gepackt und zum nächsten Angelladen Sele aufpolieren!  Die Kunstköder wieder neu geholt! 
Maden auch gleich mitgenommen! 
Auf Spinnfischen hatte ich jetzt aber keine Lust mehr und bin zum Mittellandkanal !
Habe mir eine Stelle bei Wolfsburg rausgesucht wo der MLK Struktur hat und ohne Anfüttern mit Made losgelegt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Nach wenigen Minuten kamen auch die ersten Bisse ! Alles schöne Brassen zwischen 35 und 45 cm ! Insgesamt waren es 8 Stück in ca 3 Stunden. ....wie gesagt ohne Grundfutter .
	

		
			
		

		
	









Hat mir den Tag zum Glück noch gerettet !

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Trotta schrieb:


> Das ist eine sogenannte "Mythenmetzsche Abschweifung". Die ist grundsätzlich immer erlaubt!


 mit Hildegunst von Mythenmetz 





						Ensel und Krete – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Vor allem wenn es breithin interessant und richtiger Käse ist! 

Ob dem einen das Wasser dabei im Munde zusammenläuft, ein anderer das Gesicht verzieht ob der Erinnerungen ans krasse Gerüche,
oder die Vorstellung und Ausmalen von gierig lauernden Leucisciden heiße Emotionswallungen hervorbringt. 

Die sofort schwebende Frage, ob man denn den wankelmütigen Geschöpfen mit käsiger Hilfe eine richtig unwiderstehliche Schnappfalle stellen kann.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und Petri hier.
> Ich bin dann auch raus hier.


Ja bleibt hier und @phirania du selbstverständlich auch! 
Ihr seit auch ein Teil vom Ükel! 

Bringt schöne Fotos und Berichte mit ein ,das ist das was den Ükel ausmacht !

LG Michael


----------



## Allround-Angler

Habe gerade ein sehr gutes Video über die Barbe gefunden.
Leider nur auf englisch, aber man kann einen halbwegs passablen deutschen Untertitel aktivieren.


----------



## Andal

Aus einer Ausbildungskladde zur besonderen Fischkunde des L.F.V.B. - vermutlich aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert.

Eingangs dieser schöne Reim und wenn ich endlich das Ladekabel finde, mach ich auch Bilder.

Wer Fische fängt mit Leidenschaft.
Mit Meisterschaft und Wissenschaft.
Und hält sich dabei tugendhaft,
gewissenhaft und ehrenhaft.
Den reichen Fang mit Maß betreibt,
sorgt, dass im Wasser auch was bleibt.
Und angelt nicht um Geld und Gunst,
nein, nur aus Freude an der Kunst.
Der ist, sei's der geringste Knecht,
ein wahrer Angler und auch fischgerecht!

Claude de Raimont


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
leider mussten wir die Ostseetour wg. Dauerregen abbrechen, wirklich schade. Aber gut, nun öffnet sich ein Angelfenster für Morgen- allerdings leide ich am @geomas-Syndrom der Unentschlossenheit was das Gewässer betrifft:

Da wäre zunächst mal das weit entfernte Langstreckenflüsschen, anglerisch und landschaftlich sicher am besten, aber eben auch mit sehr langer Fahrtzeit verbunden, und bei der ungewissen Wetterlage natürlich riskant, ausserdem suche ich Sonntags immer gerne Trost und Schutz vor dem drohenden Montag bei der Missus, und halte meine Sonntagsangelei daher immer gerne kurz.

Dann der fängige Abschnitt in relativer Nähe, aber da war eben immer so viel Trubel die letzten Male, dass trotz nahezu Johnnie-Garantie meine Nerven doch etwas angegriffen waren von den vielen Mitmenschen. Andererseits mache ich mir auch Sorgen um Goofie und würde ihn gerne mal wieder im Kescher sehen.

Oder ein ebenfalls in verkehrsgeographischer Gunstlage gelegener Abschnitt, bei dem aber keineswegs sicher ist, den ZF lokalisieren zu können, und der hauptsächlich
von selbst für meine Massstäbe eher kleinen Exemplaren bevölkert ist- dafür ists da aber landschaftlich schön und sehr einsam.

Alternativen 1 und 2 würden zudem aufgrund der ZF-Dominanz ideale Testbedingungen für den St. Albray (und vielleicht noch einzwei anderen Köderversuche) bieten.
Alternativen 1 und 3 würden trotz sehr unterschiedlicher Fangaussichten und Fahrtaufwand mir Ruhe, Naturgenuss und etwas Seelenfrieden bieten.
Alternative 2 allerdings lockt mit besten Fangchancen bei geringstem Aufwand, aber die Gefahr besteht, dass die vielen Kanuten, Spaziergängern, Angelkollegen etc. die sich da die Klinke in die handgeben meine Erholung und irgendwann auch meine Höflichkeit den Mitmenschen gegenüber auf der Strecke bleibt.

Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen. Ich merke auch, dass ich durch das Regenfiasko etwas grämlich und verstimmt bin, fast ein bisschen schwermütig.
Wie würdet Ihr entscheiden?

grübelgrübel,
Euer
Minimax


EDIT: oh, @Andal, da haben sich unsere Posts zeitlich überschnitten- was für schöne Verse, danke fürs teilen!


----------



## Andal

Mein lieber Bruder @Minimax ,

widme doch diesen Sonntag deiner Missus, sie wird dir die Aufmerksamkeit sicher in irgend einer Weise danken. Dann wächst auch wieder die Lust an der Fischwaid und du weisst genau, wo du ihr frönen möchtest.


----------



## geomas

Hab heute angesichts des sogenannten Wetters ein paar Mal an Euch gedacht, lieber Minimax.
Hoffentlich hat „mein Mecklenburg” bei Euch jetzt keinen Kratzer in der Emaille.


Was die Sonntagspläne betrifft: da wäre ich bei Nr. 3 und würde alternativ an Abschnitt 2 noch unbekannte oder lange nicht befischte Swims aufsuchen (falls möglich).


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> leider mussten wir die Ostseetour wg. Dauerregen abbrechen, wirklich schade. Aber gut, nun öffnet sich ein Angelfenster für Morgen- allerdings leide ich am @geomas-Syndrom der Unentschlossenheit was das Gewässer betrifft:
> 
> Da wäre zunächst mal das weit entfernte Langstreckenflüsschen, anglerisch und landschaftlich sicher am besten, aber eben auch mit sehr langer Fahrtzeit verbunden, und bei der ungewissen Wetterlage natürlich riskant, ausserdem suche ich Sonntags immer gerne Trost und Schutz vor dem drohenden Montag bei der Missus, und halte meine Sonntagsangelei daher immer gerne kurz.
> 
> Dann der fängige Abschnitt in relativer Nähe, aber da war eben immer so viel Trubel die letzten Male, dass trotz nahezu Johnnie-Garantie meine Nerven doch etwas angegriffen waren von den vielen Mitmenschen. Andererseits mache ich mir auch Sorgen um Goofie und würde ihn gerne mal wieder im Kescher sehen.
> 
> Oder ein ebenfalls in verkehrsgeographischer Gunstlage gelegener Abschnitt, bei dem aber keineswegs sicher ist, den ZF lokalisieren zu können, und der hauptsächlich
> von selbst für meine Massstäbe eher kleinen Exemplaren bevölkert ist- dafür ists da aber landschaftlich schön und sehr einsam.
> 
> Alternativen 1 und 2 würden zudem aufgrund der ZF-Dominanz ideale Testbedingungen für den St. Albray (und vielleicht noch einzwei anderen Köderversuche) bieten.
> Alternativen 1 und 3 würden trotz sehr unterschiedlicher Fangaussichten und Fahrtaufwand mir Ruhe, Naturgenuss und etwas Seelenfrieden bieten.
> Alternative 2 allerdings lockt mit besten Fangchancen bei geringstem Aufwand, aber die Gefahr besteht, dass die vielen Kanuten, Spaziergängern, Angelkollegen etc. die sich da die Klinke in die handgeben meine Erholung und irgendwann auch meine Höflichkeit den Mitmenschen gegenüber auf der Strecke bleibt.
> 
> Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen. Ich merke auch, dass ich durch das Regenfiasko etwas grämlich und verstimmt bin, fast ein bisschen schwermütig.
> Wie würdet Ihr entscheiden?
> 
> grübelgrübel,
> Euer
> Minimax
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh, @Andal, da haben sich unsere Posts zeitlich überschnitten- was für schöne Verse, danke fürs teilen!


Ja die Kanuten. ...wobei die meisten bei uns da immer noch versuchen auszuweichen oder die Schnüre zu umfahren! 
Gestern hat bei uns so eine Jugendgruppe auf der Oker trainiert mit Ruderbooten ....also praktisch rückwärts in Fahrtrichtung! 
Ich hatte bei jedem Boot gerufen und geplääärt ,bis die sich umgedreht hatten, waren Sie jedesmal schon in der Schnur ,da sind mir die Kanufahrer noch lieber! 

LG


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal hier und nicht im Hakenbilder-Thread: die beiden genannten Haken habe ich dieses Jahr häufig genutzt, nur beim Pickern oder Angeln mit der „Bomb”. An der Posenrute noch nicht. Ich mag beide Haken sehr gerne, aber es sind _feine Haken_ - also sie biegen doch recht schnell auf. Den 14er Fine Feeder kann man vermutlich schon mit ner 2Pfund-Schnur geradeziehen...


Jo, das ist mir durchaus bewusst. "Schweres" matchen ist (in meinen Augen) auch zwei Maiskörner am 8er Eisen auf Brassen und Schleien. Da hat mir noch Niemand, auch kein Beifangskarpfen, irgendwas aufgebogen. Dafür federt die Matche mMn viel zu gut. Das passiert in meinen Augen schneller mit der feeder oder Float


----------



## Minimax

@Waller Michel
Ich unterscheide Da nicht zwischen Kanuten, Kanus, Karavellen, Kähnen oder [weiteres Wort für Ruderboot mit "K"]. Sie haben ja genauso wie wir ein Anrecht auf Ihre seltsame Art und Weise das Gewässer zu geniessen wie wir Angler. An der Stelle macht es einfach die Masse (hat explosionsartig seit Corona zugenommen, ganze Flottillen stechen dort in See).
Und ich muss betonen, dass sie versuchen, sich sehr höflich und rücksichtsvoll uns Anglern gegenüber zu verhalten- aber es hilft natürlich alles nichts, Eine Horde Kreuzberger Trendy-Kanuten wird bei aller Vorsicht einen Swim so gründlich aufräumen wie eine Wasserbombe. Das ist manchmal lustig anzusehen,ein bisschen wie wenn ein lauter, schwerer Mensch versucht zu flüstern und dabei nicht merkt, dass er in Wahrheit schreit (gruss an meinen Angelkumpel, nebenbei).
Aber, der Versuch zählt, und die armen Hascherln wissen es nicht besser.

Übrigens habe ich nach einigen solcher Szenen den Verdacht, das sich zumindest meine Fische an den tapsigen Paddlern garnicht so gross stören, Gerumpel, Geplätscher, lautes Jauchzen, oder unkoordierte Kanukollisionen- Die Jungs beissen trotzdem.
Aber wehe, mein 5gramm Linkledger macht einen kleinen Platsch, oder ich wage es, am Ufer mal aufzustehen, anstatt durch Brennesseln und Disteln zu gleiten- Weg sind die kapriziösen Fischis.
Neben den vielen tollen Vorteilen, die flache Kleinflüsse haben, ist ihr Hauptnachteil eben auch, das ihre Bewohner durch Beobachtung und Gewohnheit eine sehr genaue Vorstellung von Vorgängen über der Wasseroberfläche haben, so ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck- Die können genau zwischen "Zivilisten" und potentiell bedrohlichen "Büschen mit Stock" unterscheiden
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Ich unterscheide Da nicht zwischen Kanuten, Kanus, Karavellen, Kähnen oder [weiteres Wort für Ruderboot mit "K"]. Sie haben ja genauso wie wir ein Anrecht auf Ihre seltsame Art und Weise das Gewässer zu geniessen wie wir Angler. An der Stelle macht es einfach die Masse (hat explosionsartig seit Corona zugenommen, ganze Flottillen stechen dort in See).
> Und ich muss betonen, dass sie versuchen, sich sehr höflich und rücksichtsvoll uns Anglern gegenüber zu verhalten- aber es hilft natürlich alles nichts, Eine Horde Kreuzberger Trendy-Kanuten wird bei aller Vorsicht einen Swim so gründlich aufräumen wie eine Wasserbombe. Das ist manchmal lustig anzusehen,ein bisschen wie wenn ein lauter, schwerer Mensch versucht zu flüstern und dabei nicht merkt, dass er in Wahrheit schreit (gruss an meinen Angelkumpel, nebenbei).
> Aber, der Versuch zählt, und die armen Hascherln wissen es nicht besser.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich nach einigen solcher Szenen den Verdacht, das sich zumindest meine Fische an den tapsigen Paddlern garnicht so gross stören, Gerumpel, Geplätscher, lautes Jauchzen, oder unkoordierte Kanukollisionen- Die Jungs beissen trotzdem.
> Aber wehe, mein 5gramm Linkledger macht einen kleinen Platsch, oder ich wage es, am Ufer mal aufzustehen, anstatt durch Brennesseln und Disteln zu gleiten- Weg sind die kapriziösen Fischis.
> Neben den vielen tollen Vorteilen, die flache Kleinflüsse haben, ist ihr Hauptnachteil eben auch, das ihre Bewohner durch Beobachtung und Gewohnheit eine sehr genaue Vorstellung von Vorgängen über der Wasseroberfläche haben, so ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck- Die können genau zwischen "Zivilisten" und potentiell bedrohlichen "Büschen mit Stock" unterscheiden
> hg
> Minimax


Man könnte aus Pappe o.ä. eine Art ruderblatt bauen und an der Rutenspitze  befestigen- und plötzlich  kann man spärlich bekleidet am Wasser stehen und die dickdöbel beissen besser denn je


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Ich unterscheide Da nicht zwischen Kanuten, Kanus, Karavellen, Kähnen oder [weiteres Wort für Ruderboot mit "K"]. Sie haben ja genauso wie wir ein Anrecht auf Ihre seltsame Art und Weise das Gewässer zu geniessen wie wir Angler. An der Stelle macht es einfach die Masse (hat explosionsartig seit Corona zugenommen, ganze Flottillen stechen dort in See).
> Und ich muss betonen, dass sie versuchen, sich sehr höflich und rücksichtsvoll uns Anglern gegenüber zu verhalten- aber es hilft natürlich alles nichts, Eine Horde Kreuzberger Trendy-Kanuten wird bei aller Vorsicht einen Swim so gründlich aufräumen wie eine Wasserbombe. Das ist manchmal lustig anzusehen,ein bisschen wie wenn ein lauter, schwerer Mensch versucht zu flüstern und dabei nicht merkt, dass er in Wahrheit schreit (gruss an meinen Angelkumpel, nebenbei).
> Aber, der Versuch zählt, und die armen Hascherln wissen es nicht besser.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich nach einigen solcher Szenen den Verdacht, das sich zumindest meine Fische an den tapsigen Paddlern garnicht so gross stören, Gerumpel, Geplätscher, lautes Jauchzen, oder unkoordierte Kanukollisionen- Die Jungs beissen trotzdem.
> Aber wehe, mein 5gramm Linkledger macht einen kleinen Platsch, oder ich wage es, am Ufer mal aufzustehen, anstatt durch Brennesseln und Disteln zu gleiten- Weg sind die kapriziösen Fischis.
> Neben den vielen tollen Vorteilen, die flache Kleinflüsse haben, ist ihr Hauptnachteil eben auch, das ihre Bewohner durch Beobachtung und Gewohnheit eine sehr genaue Vorstellung von Vorgängen über der Wasseroberfläche haben, so ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck- Die können genau zwischen "Zivilisten" und potentiell bedrohlichen "Büschen mit Stock" unterscheiden
> hg
> Minimax


Das ist auch meine Feststellung das im Moment halt deutsche Gewässer von Freizeitlern aller Art sehr stark frequentiert sind!  
Meine Unterscheidung zwischen Kanuten und Ruderbooten ( für Sportzwecke ) deshalb weil die Kanuten wenigstens noch sehen wo sie hinfahren und sich in der Regel rücksichtsvoll verhalten! Die Ruderboote das aber nur recht schwer können, wegen der Sitzrichtung ! Wenn man da in einer Flussbiegung sitzt wird man regelrecht übersehen! 
Die Hülle und Fülle der Menschen und Sportler an heimischen Gewässern in diesen Zeiten ist tatsächlich ein großes Problem! 
Selbst mein Ausflug in die sonst so einsame Prignitz war diesmal alles andere als erholsam. ....

Aber es kommt nächstes Jahr auch garantiert wieder anders 

LG


----------



## Hecht100+

Kurzer Gruß vom Wasser. Pizzaservice zum See ist was feines. Und eine einfache Hawaii schmeckt einfach hervorragend. Und um die Randstuecke streiten sich die Kleinen im Wasser. Mal sehen, Pizzaschwimmbrotangel steht zum Wurf bereit.





Ansonsten Bolo Null, Stellfischrute Eins(zu klein, Schniepel) Pellet Rute Null, Schwimmbrotrute im Einsatz.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man könnte aus Pappe o.ä. eine Art ruderblatt bauen und an der Rutenspitze  befestigen- und plötzlich  kann man spärlich bekleidet am Wasser stehen und die dickdöbel beissen besser denn je



Famose Idee, Alter Knabe! Einst hatte ich mal überlegt, mich als Entenfütternde Brotlady zu verkleiden, um das Misstrauen der Fische zu zerstreuen. Aber das fakepaddel ist natürlich wesentlich zeitgemässer



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurzer Gruß vom Wasser. Pizzaservice zum See ist was feines. (...) Und um die Randstuecke streiten sich die Kleinen im Wasser.



I like your style


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Mein lieber Bruder @Minimax ,
> 
> widme doch diesen Sonntag deiner Missus, sie wird dir die Aufmerksamkeit sicher in irgend einer Weise danken. Dann wächst auch wieder die Lust an der Fischwaid und du weisst genau, wo du ihr frönen möchtest.



Das hab ich gleich tiefbewegt der Memsahib brühwarm getratscht, und sie war ganz gerührt über "diese lieben Jungs" und hat mir vollumfängliche Starterlaubnis für den ganzen langen Sonntag erteilt. Man sieht also, das ich erstens ein manipulatives Schwein bin, und zweitens mit mehr Glück als Verstand die Beste aller Frauen an Land ziehen konnte.

Und auch der Plan nimmt Gestalt an, je nachdem wie gut ich aus den Federn komme und was das Wetter sagt, werde ich entweder unbelastet und frei zum Langstreckenflüsschen aufbrechen, oder etwas später und entspannt die Varianten 2 und 3 kombiniert anwählen. Vor allem aber mit leichtestem Gepäck und truly one Man/one Rod  -die neuen, wirklich großen Haken, die der Prof, Geo, el Potto und überhaupt jeder Chubbist hier seit Jahren predigen, haben sich prima bewährt, und neben dem bewährten Tuliptrick bin ich sehr auf die Käsewirkung gespannt,
Gentlemen, open Your Bail Arms,
tallyho,
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

23.08 und von der anderen Seeseite ertönen Lieder wie Cordula Grün. Ich denke mir meinen Teil. Und @Minimax, wenn du einen Weckdienst brauchst, ich rufe dich gerne um 3.00 oder 4.00 Uhr an.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und @Minimax, wenn du einen Weckdienst brauchst, ich rufe dich gerne um 3.00 oder 4.00 Uhr an.



Diese Uhrzeiten sind ein fernes, unbekanntes Land für mich, unerreichbar wie ein weit entferntes Sternensystem, das ich nur als winziges Lichtpünktlein am nächtlichen Firmament wahrnehme.
Es kann sein, dass meine kühnsten Forschungssonden solche seltsamen Orte der Raumzeit ausgehend vom Vorabend aus erreichen können, den richtigen Treibstoff vorausgesetzt, niemals aber könnte ich die Dimension "3-4 Uhr" mit einem kalten Warpsprung erreichen, aber dennoch vielen Dank.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann hoffe ich, daß Scotti dich morgen früh sanft aus den Federn beamt.

Handykameras sind echt phenomenal geworden, Knicklichtpose übers Handy klar erkennbar,  bei den Augen fängt es an zu hadern.


----------



## Hecht100+

I'm Hintergrund ist leichtes Grummel hörbar, zieht aber wohl vorbei.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das hab ich gleich tiefbewegt der Memsahib brühwarm getratscht, und sie war ganz gerührt über "diese lieben Jungs" und hat mir vollumfängliche Starterlaubnis für den ganzen langen Sonntag erteilt. Man sieht also, das ich erstens ein manipulatives Schwein bin, und zweitens mit mehr Glück als Verstand die Beste aller Frauen an Land ziehen konnte.


Siehst du wohl. So naiv, wie ich manchmal bin, habe ich diese Möglichkeit gar nicht bedacht. Darum rufe ich dir zu, carpe diem und genieße diesen Tag ganz besonders!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn es in der Nacht dann beißt ist es noch mal so schön, nur dieses Schnurfiasko danach, der Kollege hat die andere Schnur dann auch noch unbedingt mitnehmen müssen. Dazu kamen in der Nacht noch 3Rotaugen und ein Minigiebel. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





CA. 75cm und reichlich Dampf.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nebel ueber dem Wasser, aber sie beißen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Brassen, 54 cm, es läuft.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Brassen, 54 cm, es läuft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349058


Und so modisch gekleidet


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, hat noch sein Netzneglie an. Muss noch im Halbschlaf gewesen sein, so vorsichtig wie der gebissen hat.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, hat noch sein Netzneglie an. Muss noch im Halbschlaf gewesen sein, so vorsichtig wie der gebissen hat.



Der sieht auch noch etwas verträumt aus. 
Petri heil, lieber @Hecht100+ , und schön, daß sich diesmal echte Friedfische an Deinen Friedfischruten gemeldet haben. 
Auf was für Köder hast Du nachts gefangen?



Ich werd nach dem Mittag den klapprigen Kleinwagen über die Autobahn zu den Döbeln peitschen. 
Bin noch unentschlossen, wohin genau. Hauptsache raus in die Natur und dann ganz tief durchatmen.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Auf was für Köder hast Du nachts gefangen?


Rotaugen, Giebel auf Knicklichtpose mit Made, Karpfen auf Selbsthackmethode mit Boilie und Pellet, die Brasse auf 24er Pellet mit 20er Pellet dahinter, er wollte den Köder haben. Ist mein erster Brasse auf 24er Pellet.


----------



## Hecht100+

Schlußbemerkung: im Laufe des Vormittags konnte ich noch einige Rotaugen zu einem Landgang überreden. Beim Zusammenpacken gab dann noch der Piepser der Stellfischrute einen kurzen Ton von sich. Nachdem die Pose nicht wieder hochkam, schlug ich an. Und dann gab es das Mittagsbalett Tanz auf der Schwanzflosse. Geschätzte 60 cm lang, gab und zeigte er alles, bis ca 2 Meter vor dem Kescher, noch ein wilder Sprung, einmal zum Abschied mit der Flosse gewunken und er war wieder frei und weg. Alles in Allem war es ein schöner Angeltrip. Jetzt bin ich wieder daheim und werde mich erstmal von der Entspannung ausruhen.

Edit: Fotos wollte das Handy nicht mehr machen, Akku zu schwach


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs,
Der ST-Albray Trick funktioniert auch mit meinem Brandenburger Jungs. Der kleine Hübsche Bursche schnappte sich den stickigen Brocken wenige Agenblicke nach während das rollblei noch über den Boden hoppelte- ohne Anfüttern auf zweiten Wurf des Tages, wohlgemerkt.  Vielen lieben Dank @Thomas.  Für den tollen Ködertip


----------



## Andal

...wobei ich es manchmal gar nicht so schlecht finde, wenn sie sich im letzten Moment vom Haken lösen. Mann hatte den Fang und den Drill und der Fisch seine Freiheit. Alles ganz friedlich und ohne Entscheidungen, die ggf. zu fällen wären.


----------



## geomas

So'n Käse! Petri zum Döbel mit exquisitem Geschmack, lieber Minimax! Ähh, ist das die 8ft DV, an der Du die Pin nutzt?

So, habe eben dank der Erinnerung noch ein paar Post-MHD-Babybels aus einer hinteren Kühlschrankecke gegraben. 
Mal sehen, was die Fische in Flüsschen y dazu sagen.

Erstmal allen Ükels einen perfekten Sonntagnachmittag und -abend!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...wobei ich es manchmal gar nicht so schlecht finde, wenn sie sich im letzten Moment vom Haken lösen. Mann hatte den Fang und den Drill und der Fisch seine Freiheit. Alles ganz friedlich und ohne Entscheidungen, die ggf. zu fällen wären.


Fang ist es erst im Kescher wenn ich die Freiheit habe zu entscheiden was passiert. Das was du beschreibst ist lediglich ausgeschlitzt und ein Ärgernis


----------



## Minimax

So, es gab noch zwei auf Tulip, aber danach wirkten meine lingsswims verwaist, ob Käse oder Fleisch. Eine Stelle überprüft ich noch kurz, dann rotiere ich wieder zurück zur ersten Stelle. Ein herrlich milder Sonntag, übrigens.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fang ist es erst im Kescher wenn ich die Freiheit habe zu entscheiden was passiert. Das was du beschreibst ist lediglich ausgeschlitzt und ein Ärgernis



Verstehe was Du sagen willst, aber ist nicht unbedingt so. Beim Hecht zum Beispiel reicht es manchmal aus eigenem Ermessen, vorm Kescher die Schnur locker zu lassen. Wenn man nicht unbedingt Maße und Bilder braucht, ist dies für mich wie gefangen. Oder beim leichten Spinnen, wenn die Bisse auf Sicht kommen einfach Mal nicht anhauen. Hatte ich gestern bei ein paar Döbellütten. Hab sie gesehen wie sie den Köder umkreisen, anpacken, zufassen. Dies auch noch in der Rute gespürt. Hat mir gelangt und habe zufrieden auf Anhiebe verzichtet.


----------



## geomas

Die neue leichte Schnäppchen-Feeder wurde von einem Miniploetz entschneidert. Mais. 
An der kräftigeren Rute tut sich nix am Babybel. Die Sonne ist mir etwas zu kräftig, zum Glück weht es tüchtig.


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Verstehe was Du sagen willst, aber ist nicht unbedingt so. Beim Hecht zum Beispiel reicht es manchmal aus eigenem Ermessen, vorm Kescher die Schnur locker zu lassen. Wenn man nicht unbedingt Maße und Bilder braucht, ist dies für mich wie gefangen. Oder beim leichten Spinnen, wenn die Bisse auf Sicht kommen einfach Mal nicht anhauen. Hatte ich gestern bei ein paar Döbellütten. Hab sie gesehen wie sie den Köder umkreisen, anpacken, zufassen. Dies auch noch in der Rute gespürt. Hat mir gelangt und habe zufrieden auf Anhiebe verzichtet.


Kleiner Unterschied ist da in meinen Augen doch gegeben, beim Koefi Angeln muss ich anhauen, ich weiss ja nicht, wer da in 3 Meter Tiefe Interesse hat. Gut, man kann schnell anhauen das der Haken nur vorne sitzt, aber auf Sicht ist bei dieser Angelart kaum Möglich. Und dann gibt es eben den sportlichen Gegner, fuer den sind Luftspruenge anscheinend was normales. Es stört mich aber nicht, wenn der Fisch auch vor dem Kescher frei kommt, ab einer gewissen Größe vielleicht doch. Aber die Größe habe ich auch noch nicht auf der Schwanzflosse tanzen gesehen.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Verstehe was Du sagen willst, aber ist nicht unbedingt so. Beim Hecht zum Beispiel reicht es manchmal aus eigenem Ermessen, vorm Kescher die Schnur locker zu lassen. Wenn man nicht unbedingt Maße und Bilder braucht, ist dies für mich wie gefangen. Oder beim leichten Spinnen, wenn die Bisse auf Sicht kommen einfach Mal nicht anhauen. Hatte ich gestern bei ein paar Döbellütten. Hab sie gesehen wie sie den Köder umkreisen, anpacken, zufassen. Dies auch noch in der Rute gespürt. Hat mir gelangt und habe zufrieden auf Anhiebe verzichtet.


Sehe ich dennoch elementar anders. ^^


----------



## Minimax

Hahahaha, das ist ja phantastisch heute! Grad hat einer den klicker von der Pin voll ausgelöst und fast die Darent ins Wasser gezogen- Das liegt einzig und allein an den grossen Haken, ie ihr immer wieder empfohlen habt, danke Jungens, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahahaha, das ist ja phantastisch heute! Grad hat einer den klicker von der Pin voll ausgelöst und fast die Darent ins Wasser gezogen- Das liegt einzig und allein an den grossen Haken, ie ihr immer wieder empfohlen habt, danke Jungens, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen!


Das schlimme ist dass wir alle jahrelang auf dich einreden mussten wie auf einen lahmen Gaul   Petri! Bin auf deinem Bericht gespannt


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehe ich dennoch elementar anders. ^^


Je nach eigener Stimmungslage. Erst vor ein paar Tagen ist mir, geschätzt, ein knapp maßiger Zander ausgestiegen. Der blieb im flachen Wasser stehen und pumpte, wie empört. "Wie jetzt? Vorbei??" - Über die gegenseitige Verwunderung hab ich mich mehr erfreut, als über einen nassen Kescher. Mitgenommen hätte ich ihn ja ob der Kleinheit eh nicht.

Und dann eben wieder ganz anders. Es gab schon einige Fische in meinem Leben, denen wäre ich bald nachgesprungen, nur um sie zu kriegen.


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch auf Babybel: ne knapp 20er Güster. Etwa 15x8x8mm kleines Stückchen direkt am 8er Haken.

Große Stücke Babybel brachten nix.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Fisch auf Babybel: ne knapp 20er Güster. Etwa 15x8x8mm kleines Stückchen direkt am 8er Haken.
> 
> Große Stücke Babybel brachten nix.


Das ist schön Georg! 
Auf Babybel hatte ich persönlich bisher wenig Erfolg. ...dieser Bergkäse ,der harte von Aldi ,Lidl und co hatte ich dafür schon öfters erfolgreich auf Barbe eingesetzt !
Wünsche dir Petri und noch viel Spaß! 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Ich kannst verstehen, auch wenn das für mich meist nicht so ist. Manchmal reicht die Gewissheit, dass man den Fisch hätte fangen können. Wenn ein Fisch, den ich ich nicht mitnehmen möchte, die Trockenfliege einsaugt muss man nicht zwangsläufig anhauen.
Das kommt aber selten genug vor


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich kannst verstehen, auch wenn das für mich meist nicht so ist. Manchmal reicht die Gewissheit, dass man den Fisch hätte fangen können. Wenn ein Fisch, den ich ich nicht mitnehmen möchte, die Trockenfliege einsaugt muss man nicht zwangsläufig anhauen.
> Das kommt aber selten genug vor


Es geht nicht darum, was einem reicht, es geht darum ab wann ein Fisch gefangen ist. Und da sage ich: wenn er ge(hand)landet ist


----------



## Minimax

Also Jungens, 
Als es heute so bis gegen 16h ganz nett, aber etwas schleppend lief, da konnte ich nicht ahnen, das die kommenden zwei Stunden den Tag zu einem echten red letter day machen sollten, um 18h hab ich nach dem zehnten Fisch aufgehört und ganz aufgeregt el Potto angerufen.
Das war heute der schönste Angelnachmittag seit langem-
Ich wünsche allen Ükels die am Wasser waren oder noch sind, einen ebenso wunderbaren Sontag, und den Fängern ein kräftiges Petri. 
Jetzt bin ich vom Langstreckenflüsschen zurück, ordne meine Gedanken für den Schuldigen Bericht und und erhebe erstmal mein Glas auf Diesen Schönen Tag, die Lokale Flussgottheit, die braven Döbel und natürlich auf alle Ükels,
Herzlich
Euer
Mini


----------



## Jason

Ihr seit ja fast alle in Käselaune. Der Köder scheint altbewährt zu sein und ihr fangt ja auch damit. In meinen 
Shakespeare Katalog von 1964 wird auch darauf hingewiesen, dass Käse und auch die Kirsche ein hervorragender Köder für Döbel ist. 
Petri Heil an allen, die draußen waren. Ich war heute am Flüsschen, hab aber geschneidert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ich kann immerhin einen Gründling erwähnen....der ist aber eigentlich nicht der Rede wert.
Ein herzliches Petri @Hecht100+ @geomas und @Minimax sowie natürlich allen nicht explizit erwähnten Fängern!

Der Wetterbericht verheißt nur Gutes für die Woche und logistisch sieht es auch viel besser aus als in den vergangenen Tagen, bestimmt geht es demnächst mehrmals ausgiebig ans Wasser - tolle Aussichten! Aber jetzt erstmal Tatort glotzen und nicht denken müssen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, ist ja wohl Käsetag heute! Mein herzliches Petri rufe ich natürlich nicht nur den Käsespezialisten, sondern alles Fängern des Wochenendes zu. Meinen Saint Albray hat meine Frau mit ihren Freundinnen gestern aufgefuttert und ich traute nicht zu intervenieren, weil der doch eigentlich als Köder gedacht war. Egal, angeln war ich heute trotzdem und zwar mal wieder an der Oste. Ein traumhafter Tag. Wolkenloser Himmel, ein leichter Wind, der der Hitze etwas Einhalt geboten hat, viele, viele Bisse und auch wieder zahlreiche Fische. Mehrheitlich waren es mal wieder Güstern aber auch zwei 50plus Brassen haben sich überzeugen lassen. Anschließend dann noch etwas in meinem kleinen Wiesenfluss mit Ferdinand schwimmen gewesen ....SOnntage sind schon eine schöne Erfindung!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So'n Käse! Petri zum Döbel mit exquisitem Geschmack, lieber Minimax! Ähh, ist das die 8ft DV, an der Du die Pin nutzt?



Danke, mein Lieber, verzeih das ich erst so spät antworte,

#Tackle:
Ja, Du hast recht, das ist die kleine Darent, mit der ich nun schon seit einiger Zeit für die Kleinflussledgerdöbelei fast ausschliesslich unterwegs bin, und die in vielerlei Hinsicht ideale Eigenschaften dafür bietet. Ich glaube fast, wir sind ein bisschen verliebt, aber das weisst Du ja bereits seit der Stippermesse, als DU uns einander vorgestellt hast.
Ich nutze sie meist mit der weicheren, orangenen Spitze, die mir nach meiner Ungeschicklichkeit so rasch von Tacklebox ersetzt wurde- auch dieses Exemplar habe ich schändlicherweise wieder im Spitzensegment gebrochen, konnte es aber mit 2K und Bindegarn reparieren, und jetzt ist es sogar noch ein bisschen mehr nach meinem
Geschmack.

Da sich kurze Ruten, Kleinflussdschungelkampf und lowprofilekeepen sich in der Praxis mit Centrepinangeln nur sehr schwer vertragen, hab ich der Darent eigentlich ne kleine moderne 2000er oder 1500 Daiwa-Irgendwas LT gegönnt, abernach den Kontrollverlusten neulich, und weil ich es endlich mal so wollte, habe ich ne Youngs Ray Walton Rolling Pin drangeschraubt also einer Wenderolle:







Das bedeutet, ich kann sehr diskret und genau mit der Rolle werfen, eigentlich wie mit einer Statio, habe aber für das Blei abdriften lassen und natürlich den Drill die Vorteile und den Genuss einer Centrepin, hier sieht man die Youngs in "Wurfposition":





Das ist natürlich nur die halbe Wahrheit - Das Werfen mit der Wenderolle ist ggü. einer echten Statio clumsy und umständlich, zudem produziert sie Schnurdrall. ABer bei den kurzen Distanzen und wenn man ab und zu den Drall bekämpft, dann klappt es ganz gut. Insofern revidiere ich mein harsches Urteil von Einst gegenüber der Wenderolle (Ihre konstruktiven Schwächen bleiben natürlich bestehen)-
Ich denke Sie, die Darent und das Flüsschen ergänzen sich gegenseitig sehr gut und bilden ein wunderbares Team,

hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, mein Lieber, verzeih das ich erst so spät antworte,
> 
> #Tackle:
> Ja, Du hast recht, das ist die kleine Darent, mit der ich nun schon seit einiger Zeit für die Kleinflussledgerdöbelei fast ausschliesslich unterwegs bin, und die in vielerlei Hinsicht ideale Eigenschaften dafür bietet. Ich glaube fast, wir sind ein bisschen verliebt, aber das weisst Du ja bereits seit der Stippermesse, als DU uns einander vorgestellt hast.
> Ich nutze sie meist mit der weicheren, orangenen Spitze, die mir nach meiner Ungeschicklichkeit so rasch von Tacklebox ersetzt wurde- auch dieses Exemplar habe ich schändlicherweise wieder im Spitzensegment gebrochen, konnte es aber mit 2K und Bindegarn reparieren, und jetzt ist es sogar noch ein bisschen mehr nach meinem
> Geschmack.
> 
> Da sich kurze Ruten, Kleinflussdschungelkampf und lowprofilekeepen sich in der Praxis mit Centrepinangeln nur sehr schwer vertragen, hab ich der Darent eigentlich ne kleine moderne 2000er oder 1500 Daiwa-Irgendwas LT gegönnt, abernach den Kontrollverlusten neulich, und weil ich es endlich mal so wollte, habe ich ne Youngs Ray Walton Rolling Pin drangeschraubt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349121
> 
> 
> Das bedeutet, ich kann sehr diskret und genau mit der Rolle werfen, eigentlich wie mit einer Statio, habe aber für das Blei abdriften lassen und natürlich den Drill die Vorteile und den Genuss einer Centrepin, hier sieht man die Youngs in "Wurfposition":
> Anhang anzeigen 349122
> 
> 
> Das ist natürlich nur die halbe Wahrheit - Das Werfen mit der Wenderolle ist ggü. einer echten Statio clumsy und umständlich, zudem produziert sie Schnurdrall. ABer bei den kurzen Distanzen und wenn man ab und zu den Drall bekämpft, dann klappt es ganz gut. Insofern revidiere ich mein harsches Urteil von Einst gegenüber der Wenderolle-
> Ich denke Sie, die Darent und das Flüsschen ergänzen sich gegenseitig sehr gut und bilden ein wunderbares Team,
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Ein wunderschönes Pärchen. Und danke für das Wenderollenupdate, ist auf der inneren Liste "wenn ich mal die Mittel habe..." gelandet ^^


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes Pärchen. Und danke für das Wenderollenupdate, ist auf der inneren Liste "wenn ich mal die Mittel habe..." gelandet ^^


Es wurden ja viele Wenderollen-Achsrollen-Oldtimer bei den Antiquitäten in letzter Zeit vorgestellt (Was übrigens eine ganz tolle Entwicklung ist, schön das wir so gute Oldtimer-Freaks haben).
Jedenfalls sind die ja gelegentlich für reelle Preise (Im ggs zu Centrepin-Wendern) zu finden. Ich glaube, die sollten zum Ledgern wunderbar ausreichen, da beim Grundangeln es ja nicht soo sehr auf den freien Abzug wie bei Trotting-Pins ankommt.
Eventuell wäre ja eine solche etwas für Dich, und wäre schneller erreichbar?

Achso, und was Wenderollen betrifft: Bete darum, dass Du keinen Schnellbiss in der SInkphase, während die Rolle noch quer steht bekommst. Hilarity ensues. Wenderollen benötigen Ruhe und Zeit im Gebrauch, ist alles ein bisschen awkward mit den Dingern.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, ist ja wohl Käsetag heute!


Man wäre direkt geneigt, den Stammtisch umzubenennen. "Zum käsigen Albray", oder so...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Man wäre direkt geneigt, den Stammtisch umzubenennen. "Zum käsigen Albray", oder so...


Nur über meine Laiche!


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nur über meine Laiche!


Willst du dich vermehren?


----------



## geomas

So, erstmal ein herzliches Petri in Richtung Nordwesten, also genauer gesagt an die Oste. Prima, lieber @Wuemmehunter , daß Du auch ohne den durch  „Mundraub” abgängigen Saint Albray so gut gefangen hast.

Allerbeste Grüße und Wünsche gehen zum angelbereiten Mescalero - bin sehr gespannt, ob Du weiterhin den Kleinsten unter den Kleinen nachstellst oder Dir mal wieder die Satzkarpfen gibst...

Danke, lieber Minimax für die Auflösung des Pin-Rätsels. Kurze Quivertiprute und Pin paßte für mich zunächst nicht zusammen. Aber es scheint ja bestens für Dich gelaufen zu sein - Petri heil zu den Döbeln!


----------



## geomas

Tja, heute gabs nur kleine Fische und gar keinen Zielfisch. Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht und es war super, mal wieder in der Natur zu sein. Gleich bei meiner Ankunft am einzigen Swim des Tages sah ich eine Ringelnatter das Füsschen y queren. Ein Mäusebussard demonstrierte den ganzen Nachmittag über den Rüttelflug, auf dem Hinweg sah ich einen unindentifizierten Greifvogel mit Beute abheben und auf der Rückfahrt passierte ich drei besetzte Storchennester.

Hatte 2 Ruten mit - die neue kurze Quivertip von Greys mit einer alten, aber mir neuen Shimano Aero Perfection 1010W (tolle Rolle für die leichte Friedfischangelei) und die seltsame Shakespeare Flavia Twin Tip mit fest eingebauter Bibberspitze. Diese Rute ist recht kräftig und dort habe ich dann ein 4tel Babybel am Haar angeboten.






Die leichtere und kürzere Rute wurde zunächst mit Breadpunch bestückt.
An der Käserute tat sich nichts, an der Brotrute gab es hektische Bisse. Hatte heute nicht die sonst gerne genutzte Montage mit festem Seitenarm, sondern ne Laufmontage. Hmm, es dauerte ne Weile bis ich den ersten Biß in einen gelandeten Fisch verwandeln konnte: lütter Plötz. Immerhin, Rute und Rolle „entschneidert”.
Der Babybel ist recht weich und hielt nicht besonders gut am Haar. Habe dann mit der Anköderung experimentiert - die perfekte Lösung aber wohl nicht gefunden. Bisse auf den Käse gab es, als ich kleine, längliche Stücken an der leichten Rute anbot (direkt gehakt).
Erster Interessent war ne Güster. Hat mich irgendwie nicht gewundert. Es gab noch eine Blicca auf den Käse und eine bessere Güster stieg direkt vor der Landung aus.
Auf Breadpunch/Flocke und Mais gab es weitere Plötz und noch zwei Güstern, alles eher kleine Vertreter ihrer Art.

Etwas weiter, unter einem „schwimmenden Teppich” aus pflanzlichem Treibgut, platschte es öfters verdächtig.
Generell waren sehr viele Jungfische an der Wasseroberfläche unterwegs und auch zu sehen, vermutlich eher Plötz als Döbel, ich kann mich aber irren.
Als Notbehelf taugt der Babybel sicher genauso gut oder schlecht wie viele andere Experimentalköder.
Fürs ernsthafte Angeln mit Käse ist ne streng riechende Sorte sicher besser geeignet.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas
Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht, und nochmals herzliches Petri- ja der Babybel ist sicher nicht sehr "charakterstark"- ich muss aber hinsichtlich des StAlbray darauf hinweisen, das dieser ein absoluter Albtraum ist, was das Handling, Anködern, Hakensitz etc. betrifft: Aber irgendwas ist ja immer.

Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegenheit einmal kurz zur 8ft Greys Toreon Stellung nehmen, und zwar im direkten Vergleich zur 8ft Darent Valley- inwiefern ähneln/unterscheiden sich die beiden? Ich interessiere mich sehr für die Toreon.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Tilsitter, Mondseer, Resskäs (sehr selten), Salzburger Bierkäse... sind alles Sorten, die man, vom Stück geschnitten, recht gut anködern kann und die auch einigermaßen Aroma mitbringen. Aber da hat man wieder das Problem, dass man sie lieber selber essen mag.

Zum Glück ist die Barbe am Rhein kein wirklicher Käsekenner. Da tut es "Deutscher Gouda", vom Stück gebrochen, überall hin. Brechen ist eh immer besser als schneiden. Das gibt mehr Oberfläche!

Oder halt gleich die klassische Käsepaste aus Blauschimmelkäse und fluffigem, weissen Brot.


----------



## Andal

*# Rindlfeisch...*

...ist übrigens auch immer einen Versuch wert. So eine kleine, rohe Roulade reicht ganz locker für einen ganzen Angeltag als Köder. Einfach in kleine Fitzel schneiden, so dass sie halt zum Haken passen und relativ oft austauschen, weil sie leider etwas schnell auslaugen. Im fließenden Wasser nicht der schlechteste Köder!


----------



## geomas

Danke!
Ganz kurz: die Toreon* ist deutlich weicher als die DV. Griff und Rollenhalter („Screw down” oder so) gefallen mir an der Toreon besser.
Geangelt habe ich heute mit der mittleren der 3 Tips (2oz) Die 1oz-Spitze wäre an dieser Stelle (wenig Strömung) besser gewesen.
Bei diesem Modell werden nicht wie bei den anderern Toreon-Quivertip-Ruten 5 Wechselspitzen mitgeliefert, sondern 3.
Auch der Griff ist nicht verkürzbar.
Die Rute ist konventionell geteilt, hat ne TL von 1,28m.

Es gab/gibt wohl noch eine längere 8'6" Toreon Quivertip und eine Methodfeeder von 8'7" und/oder 9ft - die technischen Daten im Netz sind mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen, da geistern etliche falsche Angaben und Beschreibungen herum.

Angegeben ist ein WG von bis zu 40g. Das mag so hinkommen, mehr als 20g habe ich bislang nicht geworfen und 40g würde ich wohl auch nicht volles Rohr rauspeitschen.


*) ich hab das Modell Toreon Tactical Quivertip 8'1 - Artikelnummer 1404534
Kann morgen Nachmittag am Fluß nebenan die beiden Ruten mal nebeneinander händeln, ne Bomb schmeißen und so für den direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Andal

Eine "weiche Greys" - das mag man ja eigentlich fast nicht glauben. Die Ruten dieser Marke, die ich bisher in Händen hielt, waren alle eher prügelig beieinander.


----------



## geomas

^ Ich habe noch ältere Specimen (11ft - 1lb TC) und Specialist Twin Tip (12ft - 1,25lb TC) - die sind tatsächlich eher straff für die Angaben.
Die 10ft Posenrute (TXL Specialist Float) ist richtig fetzig, hat meiner Meinung nach ne super Aktion. 
Die 15ft-Toreon Float ist eher was für Döbel als für kleine Plötz. Die oben beschriebene Quivertip würde hier in D wohl als Picker verkauft werden.
Falls es zum Ükeltreffen kommt kannst Du sie gerne mal „wedeln”.


----------



## Waller Michel

Interessanter Bericht @geomas und wie immer schön geschrieben! 
Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Babybel kann ich teilen! Jedenfalls bei den wenigen Versuchen die ich damit gestartet hatte .
Mein Gedanke dabei war auch, zwar nicht sehr geruchsintensiv dafür aber relativ fetthaltig . Bei mir war der Erfolg aber auch ähnlich wie bei dir ! 
Hatte mal keine geeigneten Köder dabei und hatte mich dann an einer Tankstelle mit allem versorgt was ich so gesehen hatte 
Der Babybel hält wirklich nicht sonderlich toll am Haken ,speziell bei Gewaltwürfen nicht! 
Da ist man mit etwas festerem besser bedient! Selbst dieser dänische Esrom hält da besser und müffelt meilenweit 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die oben beschriebene Quivertip würde hier in D wohl als Picker verkauft werden.
> Falls es zum Ükeltreffen kommt kannst Du sie gerne mal „wedeln”.


Da bringe ich dann auch was "buschiges" mit. Angeblich ein ehemaliger Prototyp von Browning. 170 cm, dreiteilig und eine vollwertige Qivertiprute...


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Da bringe ich dann auch was "buschiges" mit. Angeblich ein ehemaliger Prototyp von Browning. 170 cm, dreiteilig und eine vollwertige Qivertiprute...


Die wäre auch vakant, weil ich einfach keine passenden Gewässer mehr habe.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Die wäre auch vakant, weil ich einfach keine passenden Gewässer mehr habe.


Jeder weiß, dass @geomas auf einem derart hohen Level des Lädscherns angekommen ist, dass er nun viel zu kompromisslos und puristisch für dreigeteilte Ruten ist, mein lieber, guter, großzügiger Freund und Ükelbruder @Andal.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Jeder weiß, dass @geomas auf einem derart hohen Level des Lädscherns angekommen ist, dass er nun viel zu kompromisslos und puristisch für dreigeteilte Ruten ist, mein lieber, guter, großzügiger Freund und Ükelbruder @Andal.


Ich werde die Tage mal Bilder machen und sie hier einstellen.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Da bringe ich dann auch was "buschiges" mit. Angeblich ein ehemaliger Prototyp von Browning. *170 cm*, dreiteilig und eine vollwertige Qivertiprute...


Das klingt interessant!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> - ich muss aber hinsichtlich des StAlbray darauf hinweisen, das dieser ein absoluter Albtraum ist, was das Handling, Anködern, Hakensitz etc. betrifft:



*
Harzer. Nehmt Harzer!!!*

Petri Heil allen Fängern des käsigen Wochenendes!

Hier hat es (endlich mal) geregnet und war nasskalt und windig.
Aber das ist nicht schlimm weil ich sowieso mit einer Familienfeier beschäftigt war.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Harzer. Nehmt Harzer!!!*


Der sollte dann aber auch vollständig durchgereift sein!? Nicht weil er dann besser stinkt, aber wenn er innen noch bröselig-quarkig ist, hält der doch kaum am Haken. Im Prinzip ist Harzer ja, was die Art und die Grundprodukte angeht, das gleiche wie Tiroler Graukäse und wenn der nicht reif ist, bröselt er wie noch was. Fast so arg, wie der Steirer Kas.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der von Norma hält schon gut am Haken, direkt aus der Packung.
Je länger er liegt umso mehr reift er aber durch und wird letzendlich flüssig wenn man ihn  zu lange liegen lässt(Obacht!!).


----------



## Andal

Es geht doch nichts über einen herzhaften Schluck von würzigem Käse, den man selber in der Küche eingefangen hat!


----------



## Tricast

Ihr macht einen ganz meschugge mit eurem Tacklewahn. Mußte jetzt auch unbedingt die Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush in 7ft kaufen da ich keine Ruten unter 10ft habe. Bin mal gespannt wie der Stock sich so macht unter Bäumen, aber für 34,19 kann man ja nicht so viel falsch machen. Wünsche Euch schöne Stunden am Wasser.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, lieber Heinz! 
Die River Ambush ist sicher keine filigrane, feine Rute, aber eine sehr brauchbare und äußerst handliche Rute „fürs Grobe”.
Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen ersten Bericht vom Testfischen!


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Filigrane Ruten habe ich zur genüge aber die sind mir zu schade und etwas zu lang um damit unter Bäumen zu angeln. Es reicht mir die Spitze von der Shimano Ultegra 13ft damals eingekürzt zu haben. Wir werden sehen wie sich die Rute anfühlt und macht, sie soll jedenfalls auf dem Weg sein. Ich werde berichten und Eure Neugierde befriedigen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri an alle die draußen waren die Tage. 



Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr macht einen ganz meschugge mit eurem Tacklewahn. Mußte jetzt auch unbedingt die Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush in 7ft kaufen da ich keine Ruten unter 10ft habe. Bin mal gespannt wie der Stock sich so macht unter Bäumen, aber für 34,19 kann man ja nicht so viel falsch machen. Wünsche Euch schöne Stunden am Wasser.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das kenn ich. Mir juckt es auch ständig in den fingern.... Aber ich brauche erst mal andere Sachen anstelle der Ruten. 
Z. B. 
Heute kam ein Beutel bei mir an. 
























An sich gefällt mir das Ding sehr sehr gut. Mal schauen ob ich heute schon umpacke. 
Es gibt aber auch Sachen die mir nicht sooo gut gefallen. 
Da wären die Reißverschlüsse... Das ständige gebimmel durch das Metall nervt schon ein wenig. 
Dann finde ich es schade das es nur 2 abtrenner gibt. Einen kleinen, davon wären 1-2 weitere sehr cool gewesen und einen langen für das große Fach. Der gefällt mir so überhaupt nicht. Da wäre es deutlich besser gewesen einen richtig durchgängigen und etwas festeren zu haben mit Seiten für Klett, so daß man da noch 1-2 kleinere nach rechts und links setzten könnte sowie 1-2 die quer passen wenn man das lange weg macht. (ich hoffe man kann es halbwegs verstehen was ich meine)


----------



## Andal

Mit dieser River Ambush macht es wirklich jeden wuschig. Ich denke, ich werde meinen juvenilen Fischräuberstimmungen nachgeben und mir auch so einen Schwarzfischerstecken zulegen. Nur wegen der Nostalgie!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich finde 2,40m zum Feedern schon arg kurz aber noch kürzer will ich echt nicht.


----------



## Slappy

*#Thermo-Lunchbox*

Hat da jemand klare Produktempfehlungen? Finde nur so Kannen und runde Stapelbehälter. Aber keine Brotdosen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> *#Thermo-Lunchbox*
> 
> Hat da jemand klare Produktempfehlungen? Finde nur so Kannen und runde Stapelbehälter. Aber keine Brotdosen.


Stanley


----------



## Mescalero

@Slappy 
Solche Trenner selbst zu nähen ist kein Hexenwerk, bissl Stoff mit EVA oder Schaumstoff gefüttert und an die Enden Klett. Hast du keine NäMa?

Mein heutiger Ausflug ist schon wieder beendet, es ging kurz zum Bach, ganz profan mit der bewährten Posenmontage und Teig. Weil es eben um Ruten ging: ich nutze in letzter Zeit gern eine 1,80m Spinnrute für sowas. Sieht zwar reichlich blöd aus aber vom Handling her sind diese Rütchen schon klasse...
Zuerst war ich in einem Miniwäldchen, durch das der Bach sich windet und in dem es zwei, drei sehr schöne Stellen gibt. Dort habe ich es allerdings nicht lange ausgehalten - Mückenplage!
Gefangen wurden Ukelei und Plötze und ein für meine Verhältnisse prächtiger Döbel von 18cm. Eins der Rotaugen war sogar noch etwas länger. An der 0,08er Schnur rocken selbst so kleine Fische ordentlich.

Morgen werde ich, inshallah, einem der verträumten und vergessenen Waldtümpel einen konspirativen Besuch abstatten. Nur zum Gucken natürlich....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr macht einen ganz meschugge mit eurem Tacklewahn. Mußte jetzt auch unbedingt die Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush in 7ft kaufen da ich keine Ruten unter 10ft habe.





Andal schrieb:


> Mit dieser River Ambush macht es wirklich jeden wuschig. Ich denke, ich werde meinen juvenilen Fischräuberstimmungen nachgeben und mir auch so einen Schwarzfischerstecken zulegen. Nur wegen der Nostalgie!





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde 2,40m zum Feedern schon arg kurz aber noch kürzer will ich echt nicht.



Ich sage, man braucht kürzer als 10ft eigentlich nicht, zumal man mit kürzeren Ruten nicht mehr Posenangeln oder Oberflächenfischen oder andere Scherze machen kann.
Und Länge drillt, ich bin immer auf der Suche nach den großen und schwierigen Fischen! 
Universell ist 3m +/- 1/2ft , und als eine kräftige Rute um 1+1/2oz mit einer weichen Spitze, Einsteck-, Wechsel-, sonstwie.

Aber man ist ja allermeist nicht zum Minimalismus gezwungen ... 

Beim Friedfischgetackle und seinen dauernd wechselnden Methoden finde ich eine gewisse Universalität der Ruten äußerst sinnreich gegen zuviel mitschleppen,
solange ich nicht die Rutencombogalerie  in Form des Geräteaustellungsgroßbus mit Butler usw. dabei habe.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas nochmal vielen Dank zu Deiner Einschätzung hinsichtlich der kurzen Toreon -da bin ich tatsächlich auch wie the @Andal überrascht, dass die Greys weicher als die Darent ist- schade, denn das wäre ein kleiner Wunsch grewesen, ein ganz kleines bisschen mehr Schmackes bei ANhieb und Drill, einen Hauch nur (Und natürlich das "Greys" auf der Rute steht.) Und die in Ükelkreisen kräftig Fahrt aufnehmende "River Ambush" ist mir dann doch ein bisschen kurz und v.A. dann schon wieder zu kräftig- da bleib ich dann lieber bei der Darent als "River Seduction"
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Was soll's... der nächste Winter kommt so sicher, wie eine Entscheidung, welcher Idee ich nachgehen werde. Es pressiert ja nix und ich kann und darf ja mit auffälligen Ruten fischen. Aber das blöde Gesicht vom Kontrollosi möchte ich schon noch erleben, wenn ich mit schwarzanglerisch kurzem Gerät und angetan mit Tarnfleck durch die Büsche schleiche und ihm dann alle Dokumente unter die Nase reiben kann!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Achso, noch ein Nachsatz zu ^^ 48194:

Wenn eine (10ft+) Friedfischrute mit einem Einzelhakenköderchen zu langsam agiert und zu lahm hinter spitzen Bissen hinterher kommt -
dann ist sie zu schlecht, sei es der (billige) Blank oder schlecht überlastet/überberingt gebaut.

Ideal ist die Klasse der 3m Meerforellen(Spin/Sbiro-Fliege)Rute, dabei wird vielfachst immenser Bau- und Kaufaufwand getrieben.
Aber mit mindestens einer weiteren Spitze, gerne mit einer mit Wechselspitzen wie bei den Pickerruten eben auch.


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Solche Trenner selbst zu nähen ist kein Hexenwerk, bissl Stoff mit EVA oder Schaumstoff gefüttert und an die Enden Klett. Hast du keine NäMa


Ähhhhh, ne. 
Ich kann Knöpfe annähen, mehr aber auch nicht..... 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stanley


Danke


----------



## geomas

Zu kurzen und sehr kurzen Ruten habe ich eine komplett andere Meinung als Du, @Nordlichtangler  .
Es gibt Gewässer, da kann man mit Ruten von 10ft oder etwas kürzer die Hälfte der Swims wegstreichen, weil man permanent in irgendeinem Busch/Baum hängt mit der Rute. Jede Rutenlänge hat ihre eigenen Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Mit dieser River Ambush macht es wirklich jeden wuschig. Ich denke, ich werde meinen juvenilen Fischräuberstimmungen nachgeben und mir auch so einen Schwarzfischerstecken zulegen. Nur wegen der Nostalgie!



Diese und die gepriesene feine DV von Geo dringen derzeit wirklich manipulierend oft ins Anglerhirn.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> Mit dieser River Ambush macht es wirklich jeden wuschig. Ich denke, ich werde meinen juvenilen Fischräuberstimmungen nachgeben und mir auch so einen Schwarzfischerstecken zulegen. Nur wegen der Nostalgie!



Wenn ich meine  50 gr. Spin Rute mit 2,10 mtr nehme, komme ich dann auf das gleiche Ergebnis????


----------



## rustaweli

@Mescalero 
Also wenn es denn unbedingt eine Rute aus dem Spinnbereich sein soll, dann empfehle ich die Favorite Blue Bird! Ernsthaft, kann mir sie auch gut auf Rotaugen und Co vorstellen, mit genug spannender Kraft plus Aktion für einsteigende Döbel. Optisch noch stilsicherer ist jedoch, sowie von der Verarbeitung und Preis seines Gleichen suchend, die DAM Optimus in UL Version. Bei anderen Namen legst Du dafür nochmals 100 bis 150 drauf.


----------



## geomas

Noch mal kurz zu den 8ft Quivertip-Ruten: war eben mal mit der zuvor beschriebenen neuen Greys 8'1 und der Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver am Wasser.
Ohne Haken und Köder, aber mit Kamera und ein paar „Bombs” zum Probeschmeißen.






Der Griff der Greys Toreon Tactical Quivertip 8'1 (links) ist ca. 47cm lang, der Griff der Darent Valley etwa 42cm.





Mir persönlich gefallen Griff und Rollenhalter („Screw Down”) der Greys (oben) sehr viel besser als jene der Darent Valley.





Vermutlich stammen beide Ruten aus dem gleichen Land.





Unterschiede bei der Beringung: die Greys hat kleinere Ringe, der Startring ist etwas dichter an der Rolle als bei der Darent Valley (rechts).
Beide Ruten haben 2 Zweistegringe, dann bis zum Spitzenteil-Einschub 3 (DV) bzw. 5 (Greys) Einstegringe.
Die Bibberspitzen haben je 6 Ringe.





Mit der Greys kamen Feedertips von 1, 2 und 3 Unzen, bei der DV waren zwei Spitzen dabei: eine mit abstehenden Ringen (angeblich 1.5oz) und eine weichere mit enganliegenden Ringen von 1oz.
links im Bild die Greys-Tip, rechts die straffere der Darent Valley (ich benutze im Gegensatz zu Minimax ausschließlich die härtere Tip)


Hab nicht nur geknipst, sondern auch geworfen. Zunächst mit kleinen Bombs von 7 und 10g, dann mit nem 25g-Blei und schließlich mit einem 40g-Gewicht.
Generell fühlt sich die Greys weicher an, die DV erinnert an eine Spinnrute. Tatsächlich würde ich ohne zu zögern kleine Spinner, Miniwobbler oder einen kleinen Effzett-Blinker mit der Darent Valley führen - mit der Greys definitiv nicht. Das nur zum bildlichen Vergleich.

Dank des sehr böigen Windes kann ich nix zur Wurfweite und -präzision sagen. Für meine Bedürfnisse sind beide Ruten diesbezüglich mehr als ausreichend.
Mit beiden Ruten ließ sich das 40g-Gewicht gut seitlich rausschlenzen. Schon mit etwas Druck, aber ohne brutal Durchzuziehen wie „Zoran” mit dem Knüppel.

Mein größter Fang an der DV war mein Döbel-PB von 50cm, der hat die Rute vor keine Probleme gestellt.
Die Greys habe ich erst einmal benutzt und leider gab es gestern keinen Widersacher von Format.

Die Darent Valley hat den Vorteil der geringen Transportlänge (knapp 1m vs 1,28m bei der Greys).
Beide Ruten sind leicht (hab sie nicht gewogen), aber keine extremen Leichtbauten.
Die Greys ist gut 3cm länger als die DV.

Wichtig: die Greys ist offiziell aus dem Programm raus. Es geistern viele falsche Angaben durch das www.
Das hier beschriebene Modell ist die Greys Toreon Tactical Quivertip 8'1 - Nummer 1404534

Die Darent Valley gibt es hier: https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/rods-en...-darent-valley-8ft-specialist-quiver-rod.html


Nachtrag: die Greys stand/steht mit einem UVP von knapp 170€ in den Onlineshops, meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu viel. 
Zu bekommen ist sie deutlich günstiger, gezahlt habe ich knapp über 70€.


----------



## Minimax

Tolle Besprechung lieber @geomas, danke für den Input



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Beim Friedfischgetackle und seinen dauernd wechselnden Methoden finde ich eine gewisse Universalität der Ruten äußerst sinnreich gegen zuviel mitschleppen,
> solange ich nicht die Rutencombogalerie  in Form des Geräteaustellungsgroßbus mit Butler usw. dabei habe.



Das ist im Grunde genommen richtig, aber:
Die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich -ich weiss, schockierender Gedanke- Sich auch mal für einen Angeltag auf eine Rute/Methode/Zielfisch/Gewässersituation festzulegen, und dann eben darauf spezialisiert zu sein (Ein gedruckter Hinweis in Form von "Specialist" findet sich auf nicht wenigen entsprechend funktional fokussiert ausgelegten Ruten.)

Wenn man dann zufällig neben seinem überwucherten Waldflüsschen eine gigantische strukturlose Riesenkarpfentalsperre von der man bisher nichts wusste entdeckt (also eiine ganz alltägliche Situation), hat man für letztere natürlich schlechte Karten- ist aber für ersteres perfekt gerüstet. Das spezialisierte Werkzeug war´s das uns aus der Savanne brachte (und an den Rand der eigenen Vernichtung)- also eigentlich doch ein Erfolgskonzept.

Ich glaube, Korum bietet eine "Opportunist" genannte Rutenserie als Kontrast  zur bunten Schar der "Specialist" Ruten an. Wenn man das eitle und weiche Argument "Du bist was Du fischt" gelten läßt, dann wäre erstere Option ja nicht sehr schmeichelhaft.

Und schliesslich: Ich habe mir die 8er Darent einfach aus Freude über das schmucke kleine Gerät und seine Leichtigkeit, Handlichkeit und, ja Führigkeit, wie die Lodenträger wohl sagen würden angeschafft -und erst im Nachhinein festgestellt, wie sie meine Reichweite und Möglichkeit, bestimmte Situationen zu befischen
sozusagen in der Praxis erweitert hat. Bestimmte Swims die bisher für mich anathem waren, liefern mir nun gute Fänge. Klar mit dem kurzen Zauberstöckchen bin ich in anderen Situationen schlecht aufgestellt- gut, dann komm ich das nächste mal dort mit der 11ft, 12ft, 13ft vorbei.

Ist halt alles ne Frage von Fokus und Entscheidung: Spezialruten machen für den Sinn, der eine Nische für sie in seiner Praxis findet. Und oft findet auch das Werkzeug die Nische-Agency halt,

auch das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu, ich will da über mich und meine Vorlieben hinaus keine Gültigkeit beanspruchen,

herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Zwei Herzen wohnen ach in meiner Brust. Das eine heißt haben wollen und das andere wirklich brauchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Zu kurzen und sehr kurzen Ruten habe ich eine komplett andere Meinung als Du, @Nordlichtangler  .
> Es gibt Gewässer, da kann man mit Ruten von 10ft oder etwas kürzer die Hälfte der Swims wegstreichen, weil man permanent in irgendeinem Busch/Baum hängt mit der Rute. Jede Rutenlänge hat ihre eigenen Vor- und Nachteile.


Den besonderen Angelbereich "im Busch" mit kurz und kürzer sehe ich ein.
Dafür hatte ich mir auch mal eine superstabile Mehrschichtenblank-Rute (Glasfaser+Verwebte-Kohlefaserlagen) von 2.7m zu 2.4m kürzer und kräftiger geschnitten, da sensten notfalls die Ästlein gleich mit ab, und damit konnte ich wirklich so richtig in die Seerosen und die vom Ufer überhängenden Äste reinwaten.

Jedoch, wie oft tut man sowas?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Zwei Herzen wohnen ach in meiner Brust. Das eine heißt haben wollen und das andere wirklich brauchen.



Och, komm schon alte Tackletart (du, wir, können es nicht abstreiten). Wir haben doch schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt, das wir nur *ein *Herz besitzen: Was es *will*, das *braucht* es auch.
Und vergiss nicht das Axiom: Jegliches begehrtes Tackle hat bereits seine Nützlichkeit und seine wichtigste Funktion bewiesen, indem es in den eigenen Besitz
übergegangen ist. Der Rest, Wasser, Angeln, Gebrauch entsprechend der gestaltimmanenten Funktion, sind lediglich die Kür, Petitessen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jedoch, wie oft tut man sowas?



Vielleicht ständig und mit wachsender Begeisterung, wenn man erstmal ein entsprechendes specialized tool dafür hat


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Och, komm schon alte Tackletart. Wir haben doch schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt, das wir nur *ein *Herz besitzen: Was es *will*, das *braucht* es auch.
> Und vergiss nicht das Axiom: Jegliches begehrtes Tackle hat bereits seine Nützlichkeit und seine wichtigste Funktion bewiesen, indem es in den eigenen Besitz
> übergegangen ist. Der Rest, Wasser, Angeln, Gebrauch entsprechend der gestaltimmanenten Funktion, sind lediglich die Kür, Petitessen.


Du kennst mich ja. Bis mir so eine Spezialität mal schmeckt, wird's eh wieder was extra gebautes werden. Kl. #4 Fliegenblank, mit Zitterspitze und Kreuzabschluss für's Gembal, oder so...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich -ich weiss, schockierender Gedanke- Sich auch mal für einen Angeltag auf eine Rute/Methode/Zielfisch/Gewässersituation festzulegen, und dann eben darauf spezialisiert zu sein (Ein gedruckter Hinweis in Form von "Specialist" findet sich auf nicht wenigen entsprechend funktional fokussiert ausgelegten Ruten.)
> 
> Wenn man dann zufällig neben seinem überwucherten Waldflüsschen eine gigantische strukturlose Riesenkarpfentalsperre von der man bisher nichts wusste entdeckt,
> hat man für letztere natürlich schlechte Karten- ist aber für ersteres perfekt gerüstet. Das spezialisierte Werkzeug war´s das uns aus der Savanne brachte (und an den Rand der eigenen Vernichtung)- also eigentlich doch ein Erfolgskonzept.


Mit deinen Ausführungen stellst du es ja selber schon ein bischen in Frage, und in der Tat war es immer der schnellste Untergang mit erreichter hoher Spezialisierung.
Der Hausspatz, Taube und Silbermöwe überleben überall. Tausende andere Arten können nichtmal das Abholzen ihres Nistwaldes oder die Sprengung ihrer Felseninsel vertragen.  Der heutige Mensch war immer der Universalist und anpassungsfähige, aus einem langen Stock machte er alles, von der Waffe bis zum Werkzeug, auch Fischspeer oder Kescherstab oder Schlingführer oder dann die Angelrute.
Die Nachfahren der frühen Vorfahren ala Gorilla und Schimpansen überleben nur noch aus Mitleid und im Zoo.
Wenn man heute den Menschen vollkommen die Smartphones und jegliche Informationen wegnimmt ...

Aber nun egal - das könnte man sehr weit ausführen mit den Strategien, ob spezialisiert oder universell-breitbandig oder gar chameleonhaft beides 
besser ist.

Jedensfalls machen die Rutenhersteller solche "Spezialist" "Specimen" "Tournament" "Matchwinner" usw. Aufdrucke und Bewerbungen aus klar nachvollziehbaren Gründen, eine Allround verspricht nur einen Verkauf, 20 Specialist-Ruten eben 20 Verkäufe.

Ich betreibe nur Spezialisierung, wenn ich durch vorherige breit ausgerüstete Exkursionen herausgefunden habe, dass es sich lohnen wird.
Aber vlt. macht geomas das auch !?!? Und du auch, Minimax ?


----------



## Andal

Wir sind aber keine knallharten Realisten, die sich ausschließlich von der Ratio leiten lassen. Wir sind Angler!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wie soll ich das verstehen? Sind Angler allgemein oder Du-Angler Un-ratio-mäßig unterwegs?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du kennst mich ja. Bis mir so eine Spezialität mal schmeckt, wird's eh wieder was extra gebautes werden. Kl. #4 Fliegenblank, mit Zitterspitze und Kreuzabschluss für's Gembal, oder so...!



Ich glaube -nicht dass ich mir in durchfieberten Nächten darüber ähnliche Gedanken gemacht habe- hier könnte der Fleigenblank die zu nachgiebige Wahl sein. Im grünen Tunnel kommts auf präzise Würfe an, und auf resolutes Vorgehen wenn nötig, denn ein kleverer Johnnie kann selbst mit 1m Schnur vorfachkappende Hindernisse erreichen. Es darf dennoch kein Prügel, denn der der weiche Naturköder will auch an freier Leine ausgebracht werden. Fliegenblank wäre zu weich in close quarters.
Ich sehe hier viel Potential in den Eigenschaften eines Spinn- bzw Dropshotblanks, da gebe ich @Nordlicht recht. Aber eine feine Spitze müsste entweder eingebaut werden, oder besser als Wechseloption- weniger im ständig die spitzen zu wechseln, als gebrochene zu ersetzen. Was meinst Du?


Edit @Nordlichtangler treffliche Argumente, bitte gib mir etwas Zeit zur Antwort


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube -nicht dass ich mir in durchfieberten Nächten darüber ähnliche Gedanken gemacht habe- hier könnte der Fleigenblank die zu nachgiebige Wahl sein. Im grünen Tunnel kommts auf präzise Würfe an, und auf resolutes Vorgehen wenn nötig, denn ein kleverer Johnnie kann selbst mit 1m Schnur vorfachkappende Hindernisse erreichen. Es darf dennoch kein Prügel, denn der der weiche Naturköder will auch an freier Leine ausgebracht werden. Fliegenblank wäre zu weich in close quarters.
> Ich sehe hier viel Potential in den Eigenschaften eines Spinn- bzw Dropshotblanks, da gebe ich @Nordlicht recht. Aber eine feine Spitze müsste entweder eingebaut werden, oder besser als Wechseloption- weniger im ständig die spitzen zu wechseln, als gebrochene zu ersetzen. Was meinst Du?
> 
> 
> Edit @Nordlichtangler treffliche Argumente, bitte gib mir etwas Zeit zur Antwort


Ein Dropshotblank, die nicht mach Kirmes aussieht mit eingespließter Zitterspitze und einem handschmeichelndem Griff aus AAA Kork oder edlem Tennisband hätte viel schönes - die Spitze dürfte gerne 2,5-3 oz haben und wäre dann am Flüsschen eine Waffe


----------



## Andal

Wenn man den einen, besonders wilden und verwachsenen Swim, direkt vor der Nase hat, wird es natürlich leicht, die Spezialrute zu konfigurieren. Aber wenn man den scheinbaren Widerspruch der Begriffe, die universelle Specialrute, gut hinbekommen möchte wirds eng.

Der Angler ist eben tief in seinem Inneren immer etwas zerrissen, ein sehr sensibles Pflänzchen und immer hin und her geworfen von Ideen, Schnapsideen und anderen Inspirationen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Dropshotblank, die nicht mach Kirmes aussieht mit eingespließter Zitterspitze und einem handschmeichelndem Griff aus AAA Kork oder edlem Tennisband hätte viel schönes - die Spitze dürfte gerne 2,5-3 oz haben und wäre dann am Flüsschen eine Waffe



Das wäre sicher was für die mächtige Fulle, und da wäre auch die 2-3oz Spitze ideal, Und das sind genau die Specs für die River Ambush: Evtl gibts Deinen Rutenentwurf schon ready zum bestellen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher was für die mächtige Fulle, und da wäre auch die 2-3oz Spitze ideal, Und das sind genau die Specs für die River Ambush: Evtl gibts Deinen Rutenentwurf schon ready zum bestellen!


Derzeit ausverkauft


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Derzeit ausverkauft


fuxx, Wette Ende der Woche werden viele Ükel sich mit dem tollen Lieferservice von Angling direct brüsten?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man den einen, besonders wilden und verwachsenen Swim, direkt vor der Nase hat, wird es natürlich leicht, die Spezialrute zu konfigurieren. Aber wenn man den scheinbaren Widerspruch der Begriffe, die universelle Specialrute, gut hinbekommen möchte wirds eng.
> 
> Der Angler ist eben tief in seinem Inneren immer etwas zerrissen, ein sehr sensibles Pflänzchen und immer hin und her geworfen von Ideen, Schnapsideen und anderen Inspirationen.




Ich war jetzt zwei oder ich glabe doch fast drei Jahre ,ich weiss, für die meisten unter uns ist das ein Mückenschrei, auf der Suche nach der Spezialrute, der "Avon"- ich wurde nicht fündig, aber alles habe ich versucht, Kaufruten, Selbstbau, und auch eine Auftragsarbeit. Und das alles noch nicht mal für eine echte Universalrute, sondern für ein weites, aber doch mit engen Grenzen versehenes Einsatzgebiet.
Die Suche liess mich mit herrlichen Stücken zurück, wunderbare Ruten, an denen ich mich ergötze und die an ihrem Ort, zu ihrer Zeit  Wunder wirken und höchsten Genuss versprechen-
Aber auch mit der Erkenntnis, das es Die eine Universalrute nicht gibt. Ich glaube, die echte Universalrute kann nur von Knaben mit schwacher Ökonomie und starkem Herzen erlangt werden.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt zwei oder ich glabe doch fast drei Jahre ,ich weiss, für die meisten unter uns ist das ein Mückenschrei, auf der Suche nach der Spezialrute, der "Avon"- ich wurde nicht fündig, aber alles habe ich versucht, Kaufruten, Selbstbau, und auch eine Auftragsarbeit. Und das alles noch nicht mal für eine echte Universalrute, sondern für ein weites, aber doch mit engen Grenzen versehenes Einsatzgebiet.
> Die Suche liess mich mit herrlichen Stücken zurück, wunderbare Ruten, an denen ich mich ergötze und die an ihrem Ort, zu ihrer Zeit  Wunder wirken und höchsten Genuss versprechen-
> Aber auch mit der Erkenntnis, das es Die eine Universalrute nicht gibt. Ich glaube, die echte Universalrute kann nur von Knaben mit schwacher Ökonomie und starkem Herzen erlangt werden.


Ich werde die Suche nach diesem meinem Heiligen Gral nicht aufgeben ... und wenn es möcht mich zerreissen. Einem jeden Angler sei so eine Obsession billig.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine  50 gr. Spin Rute mit 2,10 mtr nehme, komme ich dann auf das gleiche Ergebnis????





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Dropshotblank, die nicht mach Kirmes aussieht mit eingespließter Zitterspitze und einem handschmeichelndem Griff aus AAA Kork oder edlem Tennisband hätte viel schönes - die Spitze dürfte gerne 2,5-3 oz haben und wäre dann am Flüsschen eine Waffe



Bin mit Spinnruten nicht so bewandert, aber die eine DS-Rute, die ich seit Jahren mein eigen nenne, würde ne gute Quivertip für die kleinen Flüsschen abgeben.
Da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Ne etwas kräftigere DS-Rute könnte auch was für schnellere Flüsse sein. Solche gab es mal, wie heute der Markt ist: keine Ahnung.

Meine 6ft-„Bachspinnruten” wären vermutlich gegenüber der 7ft-DS-Rute in Sachen Bißanzeige im Nachteil.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde die Suche nach diesem meinem Heiligen Gral nicht aufgeben ... und wenn es möcht mich zerreissen. Einem jeden Angler sei so eine Obsession billig.


+

Mein Lieber, das sei der Gral, die Sterne, und Atlantis* - man kann sie nie finden, aber auf dem Weg dahin gibt es Wunder zu entdecken und Wichtiges festzuhalten, also eine wahre Queste im spirituellen Sinn. 
Ich merke das die Angelei, Korum hin, Daiwa her, in einem Stadium der Metawissenschaft sich befindet, etwa in der frühen Neuzeit, als coch die letzte Hexe verbrannt wurde und einzwei Tagesreisen weiter Otto von Guericke seine geilen Kupferkuge-Pferde Experimente machte. So ist es gut und richtig, und diese Dichotomie ist die Glut unseres Kamins.
Daher müssen wir uns weiter auf die Suche nach der perfekten Rute begeben, die wir nie finden werden- aber vielleicht finden wir ja auf dem Weg einen Hinweis, was es heisst ein guter Angler zu sein, und besser noch, gute Freunde im Zeichen von Haken und Schnur.
hg
Minimax



*es ist natürlich Akrotiri/Thera, mein ich fachlich ernst.


----------



## Minimax

#Ledger
#Spinnruten
#Dropshot

ich glaube auch, das in diesem Sektor blankmässig viel gutes für für den Dschungelkampf lauert. Ich werde mal die Tage bei meinem FLAS vorbeischauen,
der auf Spinn- und Raubfisch spezialisiert ist, und dort die verfügbaren Ruten in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> +
> 
> Mein Lieber, das sei der Gral, die Sterne, und Atlantis* - man kann sie nie finden, aber auf dem Weg dahin gibt es Wunder zu entdecken und Wichtiges festzuhalten, also eine wahre Queste im spirituellen Sinn.
> Ich merke das die Angelei, Korum hin, Daiwa her, in einem Stadium der Metawissenschaft sich befindet, etwa in der frühen Neuzeit, als coch die letzte Hexe verbrannt wurde und einzwei Tagesreisen weiter Otto von Guericke seine geilen Kupferkuge-Pferde Experimente machte. So ist es gut und richtig, und diese Dichotomie ist die Glut unseres Kamins.
> Daher müssen wir uns weiter auf die Suche nach der perfekten Rute begeben, die wir nie finden werden- aber vielleicht finden wir ja auf dem Weg einen Hinweis, was es heisst ein guter Angler zu sein, und besser noch, gute Freunde im Zeichen von Haken und Schnur.
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> 
> *es ist natürlich Akrotiri/Thera, mein ich fachlich ernst.


Jedenfalls müssen bei dieser Suche unzählige Ruten getestet und natürlich auch gekauft werden! 
Es könnte also vorkommen das irgendwer dabei die Lust verlieren und der Meinung ist, jetzt doch noch die perfekte Rute gefunden zu haben 
Wobei dann aber zwangsläufig die Frage aufgenommen wird ,für welche Angelmethode ? 
Schlimmstenfalls fängt dann das ganze Ruten kaufen wieder von neuem an 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Mir ist bis heute nicht klar, wo die ganz genaue Trennlinie zwischen Pickern, leichten und kurzen Allerweltsruten und DS Ruten verläuft. Da wird viel einfach wild drauflos etikettiert, der Kunde glaubt es dann schon.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> #Ledger
> #Spinnruten
> #Dropshot
> 
> ich glaube auch, das in diesem Sektor blankmässig viel gutes für für den Dschungelkampf lauert. Ich werde mal die Tage bei meinem FLAS vorbeischauen,
> der auf Spinn- und Raubfisch spezialisiert ist, und dort die verfügbaren Ruten in die Hand nehmen.



Evtl. gar die sogenannten Vertikalruten?


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jedenfalls müssen bei dieser Suche unzählige Ruten getestet und natürlich auch gekauft werden!


Ich Denke, das ist ein weiser, massvoller Konsens, auf den wir alle uns Einigen können1


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Mir ist bis heute nicht klar, wo die ganz genaue Trennlinie zwischen Pickern, leichten und kurzen Allerweltsruten und DS Ruten verläuft. Da wird viel einfach wild drauflos etikettiert, der Kunde glaubt es dann schon.



Weil das ja mein Lieblingsthema ist: nirgendwo im Angel-Marketing-Bereich wird so viel Schindluder getrieben wie bei den „Winklepickern”.
Das sind zu 90% einfach kurze Feederruten. Die mir bekannten Dropshot-Ruten sind doch in der Spitze etwas sensibler als andere kurze Spinnen vergleichbaren WGs. Und wenn die Spitze zudem farblich hervorgehoben ist kann das beim leichten Ledgern nun auch nicht schaden.

Spitze: die weiße lange und eher dicke Spitze der beiden River-Ambush-Modell finde ich übrigens super in Sachen Sichtbarkeit.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Evtl. gar die sogenannten Vertikalruten?


Ich kannte man eine Buffetdame, die hat aus je einer Dopplerflasche weiß und rot ganz locker bis zu sechs offene Weine ausgeschenkt. Und alle Gäste waren hochzufrieden!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Evtl. gar die sogenannten Vertikalruten?



Ich werd mal sehen, es wird eine Gratwanderung zwischen den Welten. Aber es ist ja ohnehin nur ein Schaulaufen, da ja alles in dem Sektor statt Griffen Schauderhafte EVA-Pömpel in bizarren Positionen trägt, und mit ein bisschen Pech noch Aufdrucke von Totenschädeln, Fischgerippen, Schwertern und ähnlichen Todesymbolen. Kein Wunder das V. Wilde und S. Hänel so kiebig sind, wären auf ihren Ruten EIsvögel, Teetassen oder Libellen wären die beiden Streithähne vermutlich längst ein Paar und würden schöne Angelartikel schreiben.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Spitze: die weiße lange und eher dicke Spitze der beiden River-Ambush-Modell finde ich übrigens super in Sachen Sichtbarkeit.


Weisse Spitzen sind die allgemein sichtbarsten. Und wenn es nicht reicht, kann man mit einem kleinen "sight bob" locker nachhelfen. Hier eine geschlitzte Leuchtperle - einfach aufgeklipst.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Weil das ja mein Lieblingsthema ist: nirgendwo im Angel-Marketing-Bereich wird so viel Schindluder getrieben wie bei den „Winklepickern”.
> Das sind zu 90% einfach kurze Feederruten.


Ich habe einen Blinker-Artikel aus den frühen 90ern in dem genau wie Du es beschreibst der Niedergang des Winkelpickkers gezeigt wird, damals schon, kit den gleichen Argumenten: Der fein Abgezirkelte Funktionsname wird von der allgemeinheit vereinnahmt.


----------



## geomas

Mit etwas Glück gehts morgen Nachmittag zu den Döbeln. Oder ihren Nachbarn im kleinen Flüsschen y.
Mit Schnäppchenrute 1 (der Greys) im Gepäck - die 2te Schnäppchenrute wird wohl am Mittwoch wieder vom Hermesboten eingesammelt.
Hoffentlich klappts diesmal mit dem Ersatz (ist ne „Multi-Feeder” von 9 und 11ft). Ein kleiner Schritt in Richtung Universalrute.
Leider mit einem optisch äußerst fragwürdigen Griff (aber praktisch isser).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück gehts morgen Nachmittag zu den Döbeln. Oder ihren Nachbarn im kleinen Flüsschen y.
> Mit Schnäppchenrute 1 (der Greys) im Geopäck - die 2te Schnäppchenrute wird wohl am Mittwoch vom Hermesboten eingesammelt.
> Hoffentlich klappts diesmal mit dem Ersatz (ist ne „Multi-Feeder” von 9 und 11ft). Ein kleiner Schritt in Richtung Universalrute.
> Leider mit einem optisch äußerst fragwürdigen Griff (aber praktisch isser).



Butter bei Die Fische: Köder?


----------



## geomas

Griffbereit sind Flocke und Mais und 3 abgelaufene Mini-Babybel. 
Auf Tulip (griffbereit) hab ich gerade keinen Bock.
Für alles andere (St. Albray...) müßte ich shoppen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Griffbereit sind Flocke und Mais und 3 abgelaufene Mini-Babybel.


Tallyho, mein Lieber, das wird bestimmt eine schöne Angelei mit wunderbaren Fischen!


----------



## geomas

Achtung! Sie verlassen den Ükeligen-Sektor!

Bei der Online-Recherche nach Sardellenpaste und Anchoviscreme fielen mir gerollte Heringshappen und ähnliche Delikatessen ins Auge.
Mark Erdwin nutzte in einem älteren Video ähnliche Produkte als Barben-Köder, mit Garn verfestigt. Was er fing erinnere ich nicht mehr.
Wäre mal ne Überlegung wert als Döbelköder: 2 Fragen: hier diskutieren oder in einem sub-Thread und schreckt ein Kevlar-Vorfach das geliebte Großmaul ab?
Einfach anner normalen Mono anbieten wäre mir nix wegen Escort Lucius und seinen hungrigen Verwandten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Achtung! Sie verlassen den Ükeligen-Sektor!
> 
> Bei der Online-Recherche nach Sardellenpaste und Anchoviscreme fielen mir gerollte Heringshappen und ähnliche Delikatessen ins Auge.
> Mark Erdwin nutzte in einem älteren Video ähnliche Produkte als Barben-Köder, mit Garn verfestigt. Was er fing erinnere ich nicht mehr.
> Wäre mal ne Überlegung wert als Döbelköder: 2 Fragen: hier diskutieren oder in einem sub-Thread und schreckt ein Kevlar-Vorfach das geliebte Großmaul ab?
> Einfach anner normalen Mono anbieten wäre mir nix wegen Escort Lucius und seinen hungrigen Verwandten.




Schon ne wichtige Frage- ich erinnere eine Stelle an einem Schilfhalm, an der mir vor einiger Zeit jeweils drei Tauwürmer im Frühjahr mit mächtigem Haps abgeknippst wurden: das war ein junges Hechtlein, ich hätte beim ersten Haps die Stelle wechseln sollen, oder nägel mit Küpfen machen sollen.

Traurige, stinkige Blut.Proteinköder (Tulip, Leber, Fischteige) sollten keine Gefahr darstellen- Aber was weiss ich den schon über die Schliche des ESox?
Am besten ist, Du holst Dir Rat bei den Raubis, wenn Du Dein Flüsschen und seine Bewohner nicht kennst- mit deren Stahl/Titan/Mono/Moral Taifun wirst Du sicher keine Hechte zu fürchten haben, Döbel aber auch nicht,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf Fischstücke beißen Hechte auch ziemlich selten.
Eher noch Zander, Barsche, Aale oder Alande. Auch gute Plötzen und Rotfedern hab ich schon mit Fischfetzen gefangen.
Ein Stahlvofach o.ä. würde ich dabei unbedingt verzichten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Universalrute zur Döbelei kann doch gut eine 10 oder 11ft. lange light Feeder sein, die zu ihren üblichen Wechselspitzen noch eine kräftigere mit normaler Beringung(passend zur restlichen Rutenberingung) mitbringt um sie auch für anderes als Grundmontagen benutzen zu können.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das funktioniert natürlich absolut prima !
Aber auch ne Methodfeeder und Pickerruten kann man für Döbel sehr gut einsetzen. ...
Ich persönlich mache das immer von der Breite des Gewässers ,der Strömung und eventuell von den Bäumen abhängig unter denen ich stehe .....
An einer leichten Pickerrute hat man oft einen tollen Drill 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese Stelle hier ist wie gemacht für ne sehr kurze Rute.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier, ein paar Meter weiter, könnte man auch mit 13ft. bequem angeln


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca
Du weisst schon, dass deine Bilder bei jedem der an Werkbank, Schreibtisch oder Bildschirm gefesselt ist,
schlimme Qualen auslösen, alter Sadist?

Wobei die "guten" Jungs ja eben genau in den den Gumpen und unter den überhängenden Rändern stehen stehen, und sich -jedenfalls bei meinen Swims- nie unter dem oberflächen-lungernden Jungvolk zeigen, die alten Schlingel..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese Stelle hier ist wie gemacht für ne sehr kurze Rute.....


Schönes Beispiel , für wo es so zugehängt gar nicht anders geht!

Wenn man gut reinwaten kann, die Guerilla-Säge (wie ich fast immer) dabei hat,
kann man mit einer vorherigen Exkursion diesen Spot vorbereitend gärtnerisch gestalten und so genau die Außenkante erreichbar machen,
wo die Fische wirklich aktiv sind oder hinter/unter den Wassergräsern stehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass deine Bilder bei jedem der an Werkbank, Schreibtisch oder Bildschirm gefesselt ist,
> schlimme Qualen auslösen, alter Sadist?


Das liegt aber besonders am sichtigen Wasser  und einem netten Natur/Wasser/Pflanzenzustand - bei Milchkaffeebrühe wirkt es nicht so quälend !


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> kann man mit einer vorherigen Exkursion diesen Spot vorbereitend gärtnerisch gestalten und so genau die Außenkante erreichbar machen,



hast Du mich nicht noch gestern Abend für meinen Enthusiasmus gescholten, das sich H. sapiens (und eigentlich schon erectus und neanderthalensis, aber das waren dann doch Loser, aber lassen wir das) die Erde Untertan gemacht hat?
Der umsichtige und der unverletztlichen Schönheit der Natur bewusste Rover, sich seiner Rolle als teilnehmender Beobachter bewusst, gleitet heimlich still und leise durch Schilf und Quecken an solche Swims, und erkennt, dass dort nur Kleinis verweilen und zieht ohne einen Wurf weiter. Ohne den heiligen, wunderbaren Weiden auch nur ein Blättchen zu krümmen.

Wären es Erlen, diese miesen alten Scheixx-Gewächse, sähe die Lage natürlich vollkommen anders aus. Dann sollte man tags zuvor mit Kettensäge, Biber am Stock oder meinetwegen auch Aerosolbombenluftschlag das Ufer beangelbar machen, und zwar gründlich. Erlen sind das schlimmste, was einem schönen Angelswim passieren kann- hier in Brandenburg säumen sie fast jedes Ufer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin gerade ohne Angel in einer anderen Stadt unterwegs und hab gerade zwei Döbel Hotspots entdeckt.

WTF???


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich such die Dinger bei mir immer und hier stehen se gestapelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ohne Angel in einer anderen Stadt unterwegs und hab gerade zwei Döbel Hotspots entdeckt.
> 
> WTF???


Ich sag doch immer - die Fische haben eine zwar begrenzte aber sehr wirksame informationsmagische Wahrnehmung.

Du könntest die Gesamterkennungsleistung eines so großen und gelangweilt chillenden Schwarmes in 1000% Wasser+Schnurausleuchtung wahrscheinlich nicht durchbrechen. Ist mir unter ähnlichen Bedingungen jedenfalls immer wieder passiert. Wobei genau das die Situation wäre,
wo man die "Specialist"-Montage mit 0.12 Schnur Invisible Ulta Atomfein und entsprechende Haken etc. gebrauchen könnten,
weswegen ich gerne solche Zurüstung mit einpacke.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ohne Angel in einer anderen Stadt unterwegs und hab gerade zwei Döbel Hotspots entdeckt.
> 
> WTF???





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich such die Dinger bei mir immer und hier stehen se gestapelt.




Gnnniiiiii.... Aaargh.. arrgh... 

(BTW: Man achte im oberen Bild mal auf die Größe und Ausrichtung: Man kann erkennen, dass die Schattenplätze von den besseren Stücken belegt sind, die auch keine Anstalten machen, Suchbewegungen zu zeigen, wie die Jungs auf den billigen Plätzen weiter hinten.
Ein Faszinierendes, lehrreiches Schauspiel)


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sag doch immer - die Fische haben eine zwar begrenzte aber sehr wirksame informationsmagische Wahrnehmung.
> 
> Du könntest die Gesamterkennungsleistung eines so großen und gelangweilt chillenden Schwarmes in 1000% Wasser+Schnurausleuchtung wahrscheinlich nicht durchbrechen. Ist mir unter ähnlichen Bedingungen jedenfalls immer wieder passiert. Wobei genau das die Situation wäre,
> wo man die "Specialist"-Montage mit 0.12 Schnur Invisible Ulta Atomfein und entsprechende Halen etc. gebrauchen könnten,
> weswegen ich gerne solche Zurüstung mit einpacke.



Ich würde gerne mal verfolgen, wie ein solcher Schwarm sich verhält, wenn einer aus seiner Mitte gehakt und gedrillt wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Gnnniiiiii.... Aaargh.. arrgh...
> .......besserenStücken belegt sind....



Da sind so einige Ü50er dabei. Mehr will ich nicht mutmaßen......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal verfolgen, wie ein solcher Schwarm sich verhält, wenn einer aus seiner Mitte gehakt und gedrillt wird.




 Ich auch und ich hab keine Angel mit weil ich keine Karte für diesen Abschnitt besitze.

Hab se vor der Nase und muss unverrichteter Dinge wie los. Ich glaube fast die wissen das und zeigen sich deshalb so ungeniert.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Gnnniiiiii.... Aaargh.. arrgh...


Noch maßlos untertrieben. Diese Fotos, die @Professor Tinca heute wieder einstellt, das ist schon ganz schön sadistisch. Aber auch sehr interessant. Und für die uberhaengende Weide, da wäre die alte 1,50 Gloria perfekt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da sind so einige Ü50er dabei. Mehr will ich nicht mutmaßen......



Wassersicht vergrößert Objekte unter Wasser immer um ca 25%.  Ein wundervolles Schauspiel- danke fürs Teilen. Es ist mir ein kleiner Trost, das auch Du nur zuschauen kannst. 
Besteht die Chance, dass du diesen Stellen in Zukunft einen Besuch abstatten kannst?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Wassersicht vergrößert Objekte unter Wasser immer um ca 25%.  Ein wundervolles Schauspiel- danke fürs Teilen. Es ist mir ein kleiner Trost, das auch Du nur zuschauen kannst.
> Besteht die Chance, dass du diesen Stellen in Zukunft einen Besuch abstatten kannst?




Nur theoretisch.
Ich müsste ne Karte kaufen und ein ganzes Stück fahren. Dazu kommt, dass dieser Abschnitt in einer Stadt liegt und mich das noch mehr als die anderen Umstände davon abhalten wird.
Ich hab lieber meine Ruhe beim Angeln.

Die Fische gucken teilweise mit dem Rücken raus. Da kann ich ganz gut schätzen.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca 
kannst Du schnell zum Bäcker und  ein Brötchen kaufen, und fotografiere den Effekt?- Es ist für die Wissenschaft, Män!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Leider nein. Ich hab den Spaziergang inzwischen beendet und bin schon zu weit weg. Wenn ich da mal wieder vorbei komme, nehm ich aber sicher ne Packung Toast mit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sowas erinnert mich an die ausgebüxten Forellen in dem kleinen Dorf-Kanal-Bach unter meinem (ehemaligen) Balkon in ihren Katakomben,
die waren auf alles inkl. Brot scharf und schäumten im Wettfressen das Wasser dabei.
Bin aber von da aus nie zum Angeln angetreten,
und als ich es einmal pirschend von unten wohlgetarnt probiert habe, war tote Hose im Wasser, bis auf eine.


----------



## Andal

Die "Mistviecher" wissen es genau, wo sie die Sau rauslassen können, wo ihnen praktisch nichts passieren kann!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch gute Plötzen und Rotfedern hab ich schon mit Fischfetzen gefangen.



Also mit Micro Baits beim Spinnen hatte ich ebenso schon Rotfedern. Aber Rotaugen und Federn mit Fischfetzen ist mir neu und unheimlich.
Wahnsinn!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber Rotaugen und Federn mit Fischfetzen ist mir neu und unheimlich.
> Wahnsinn!



Wird schon bei olle Zeiske erwähnt -das sind dann aber ohnehin winzige Stückchen, die soviel mit nem Köderfisch zu tun haben, wie ein Breadpunch mit nem Brotlaib.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Wird schon bei olle Zeiske erwähnt -das sind dann aber ohnehin winzige Stückchen, die soviel mit nem Köderfisch zu tun haben, wie ein Breadpunch mit nem Brotlaib.



Das widerrum beruhigt mich sehr. Danke!


----------



## Andal

Kein heimischer Fisch wird grundsätzlich eine Extraportion Eiweiß links liegen lassen. Aber ob es immer das erste Mittel der Wahl ist, bleibt offen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Achtung! Sie verlassen den Ükeligen-Sektor!
> 
> Wäre mal ne Überlegung wert als Döbelköder: 2 Fragen: hier diskutieren oder in einem sub-Thread und schreckt ein Kevlar-Vorfach das geliebte Großmaul ab?
> Einfach anner normalen Mono anbieten wäre mir nix wegen Escort Lucius und seinen hungrigen Verwandten.



Dann gehe ich mal ein kleines Stück mit des neuen Weges, wissend das hier unsere lieben Ükels uns nicht beleidigt zuhören müssen und können.
Empfehle das dünnste "Knot2Kinky". Sollte gehen, bzw wäre einen Versuch wert, solang Du nicht mit Pose im klarsten aller klaren Gewässer angeln möchtest.
Und jetzt lieber Geo ganz leise und "pssst", bitte schau heimlich und dreh den Ton runter. Wir sind noch nicht so weit weg und ich möchte wahrlich keinen Ärger mit meinen geschätzten Stammtisch Ükels. Gehe dann schon mal zurück zu den Anderen. Den Weg findest ja wieder und zur Not hast ja bestimmt Brot zwecks Flocken dabei. Markiere Dir einfach den Weg, ging am Ende schon mal trotzdem gut. Ciao Geo, bis später!


----------



## Andal

In irgendeiner Angelzeitung gabs mal vor vielen Jahren einen Artikel über räuberische Rotaugen. Ich sammelte dann aus dem Spülsaum. genau nach dem Bericht, einige tote Brutfischchen von 2-3 cm Länge ein, wohl Lauben. Und in der Tat bissen auf diese Köder an ganz haushaltsüblichen Posenmontagen schöne Rotaugen. Ich hab das dann aber nie mehr wiederholt, weil es einfach zu mühsam ist, solche Köder zu klauben.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich sammelte dann aus dem Spülsaum. genau nach dem Bericht, einige tote Brutfischchen von 2-3 cm Länge ein, wohl Lauben.


Wenn Brutfisch vorhanden ist, ist auch Fieasta Grande im Wasser angesagt. Da ists ganz speziesunabhängig ein einziges Schlürfen und Schmatzen um Wasser, und andere Köder haben es schwer


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn man überlegt, wie viele Kaulquappen da sind und im Verhältnis danach noch Frösche, ob die alle von der Raubfischzunft gefressen werden?? Ich habe mir letzten Minigummikaulquappen geholt, mal sehen was daraus noch wird. Versuch ist es doch wert.


----------



## Mescalero

Wo gibt es die, Aliexpress wahrscheinlich, oder?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn Brutfisch vorhanden ist, ist auch Fieasta Grande im Wasser angesagt. Da ists ganz speziesunabhängig ein einziges Schlürfen und Schmatzen um Wasser, und andere Köder haben es schwer


Und sehr oft ist es die eigene Brut, die noch vor 2-3 Wochen aufwändig produziert wurde.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die, Aliexpress wahrscheinlich, oder?


Ich habe sie aus unserem Laden hier, muss mal schauen wer der Hersteller war. Sind nämlich schon in der Köderbox gelandet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich mal ein kleines Stück mit des neuen Weges, wissend das hier unsere lieben Ükels uns nicht beleidigt zuhören müssen und können.
> Empfehle das dünnste "Knot2Kinky". Sollte gehen, bzw wäre einen Versuch wert, solang Du nicht mit Pose im klarsten aller klaren Gewässer angeln möchtest.


Spätestens bei den Preisen 9€ p.m wird das unlustig ... zumindest an hängrigen und hungrigen Gewässerabschnitten.








						Aquateko Knot 2 Kinky 1x7 Nickel-Titanium Leader (3 m / 10ft.)
					

Aquateko Knot 2 Kinky 1x7 Nickel-Titanium Leader (3 m / 10ft.) ➽ Produkte von Aquateko zu günstigen Preisen bestellen: Aquateko Knot 2 Kinky 1x7 Nickel-Titanium Leader (3 m / 10ft.) & weitere Titanvorfächer ✓ Top-Preise ✓ Telefonische...




					www.hechtundbarsch.de
				



Und von ewig lange verwendeten Vorfächern (aller Arten) halte ich genau gar nichts.

Hat du eine Einschätzung über die Haltbarkeit bzw. Quälbarkeit solcher 7-Titandraht-Vorfächer? So richtig dünn schaut mir die Version von Dietel mit den notwenigen ab 5kg nicht aus.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - danke für den Tipp! Nutzt Du selbst das (billigere) Single Strand oder das 1x7 wie der Sprtsfrnd Dietel?


----------



## Hecht100+

@Mescalero Tut mir leid, ich bekomme den Hersteller nicht mehr raus, Tüte ist weg. Aber so sehen sie aus


----------



## Mescalero

Okay, vielen Dank. Wie kleine Twister mit einem Eumelkörper also! Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die funktionieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> In irgendeiner Angelzeitung gabs mal vor vielen Jahren einen Artikel über räuberische Rotaugen. Ich sammelte dann aus dem Spülsaum. genau nach dem Bericht, einige tote Brutfischchen von 2-3 cm Länge ein, wohl Lauben. Und in der Tat bissen auf diese Köder an ganz haushaltsüblichen Posenmontagen schöne Rotaugen. Ich hab das dann aber nie mehr wiederholt, weil es einfach zu mühsam ist, solche Köder zu klauben.


Das mit der genügenden Beschaffung der winzigsten Köderfischchen ist erheblich schwieriger als damit einen Interessenten zu verhaften.
Es gibt auch keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz, schon gar nicht per Kunstköder oder Fremdstoffe wie Käse etc.

Mein letzter Einsatz auf Döbel per Ukel-Lockung endete mit 2 Fischfängen unterhalb je 5 Sekunden, einmal guter Döbel und ein mittlerer Barsch,
aber das Hakenlösen war quasi unmöglich mit dem hinterm Schlund angelangten Haken, unabwendbar auch mit schnellster Reaktion.
Neben dem Esox als Interessenten zum Abschnappen ist auch das Verangeln (zumindest in guter Beißlaune klasse Wetter) ein Problem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Okay, vielen Dank. Wie kleine Twister mit einem Eumelkörper also! Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die funktionieren.


Die Rute und Combo und Schnur und Montage ist eine Herausforderung, besonders mit Anhaken und Drill eines besseren Fisches!
Ich persönlich halte nichts von Goldfischruten, der Zielfisch hat mindestens die 50cm.

Bekannt ist sowas als Mormyschka-Methode aus dem tiefen Osten ja schon länger, perfekte Kunstergänzung bzw. Garnierung.

Wenn man noch kleiner einfach eine Kunstmade oder eben sowas auf den Normal-Haken draufsteckt, hat man die Überkreuzung vom Stippen zum Kunstköderangeln. Oder gemixt bzw. verfeinert mit Aroma-Made, war mir lange Zeit sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - danke für den Tipp! Nutzt Du selbst das (billigere) Single Strand oder das 1x7 wie der Sprtsfrnd Dietel?



O nee, oder? Jetzt muß ich Mann sein und zu meinen Tugenden stehen. Könnte jetzt aus allem Abgelesenen und Angeschautem, und somit theoretischem Wissen einen wunderbaren Text kreieren und als toller Angler dastehen. Aber das bin nicht ich! Ganz ehrlich - nie genutzt das Zeug, wollte Dir nur helfen und was anscheinend Bewährtes empfehlen. Ich mag weder Stahl, Titan noch sonstwas. Selbst bei FC werde ich langsam skeptisch und habe es gegen Stroft getauscht. Statts 26er FC nutze ich 20er-22er Stroft und fahre von der Bissrate und Landung genauso gut. Nochmals zu denken gab mir jetzt die Forelle meiner Tochter am dünnsten Mono Vorfach. Wenn FC, dann im Winter am T-Rig, zwecks Abrieb. Aber auch da werde ich mal Stroft testen. Irgendwie überzeugt diese Schnur mich.
Also muß ich praktisch leider passen, sorry!
Wenn ich es aber mit solch Zeug probieren würde, dann wäre es eben dieses Kinky. Erfahrene Angler in einschlägigen Foren sind sehr überzeugt davon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@rustaweli
Danke für die klare Antwort!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - nie genutzt das Zeug, wollte Dir nur helfen und was anscheinend Bewährtes empfehlen......Erfahrene Angler in einschlägigen Foren sind sehr überzeugt davon.




Hahaha, ey Rusty, das ist aber jetzt echt kapital, so ganz ohne Hinweis auf die nur virtuelle Erfahrung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@all
ich merke gerade so richtig, dass ich letztes Jahr mit dem totalen Fangrausch, aber dann ein (Verende-)Problem haben, und dazu dann noch das zu erwartende Esox-Problem mit einer zu erwartenden ultimativen Ohrfeige (wie bei mir immer ) aus dem Thema in einen Sleepmodus ausgestiegen war.

Nun mit einem Stups   als Reanimation ist das wieder auf die nähere Aktivitätsliste gekommen ...


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @all
> ich merke gerade so richtig, dass ich letztes Jahr mit dem totalen Fangrausch, aber dann ein Probklem haben, und dazu dann noch das zu erwartende Esox-Problem mit einer zu erwartenden ultimativen Ohrfeige (wie bei mir immer) aus dem Thema in einen Sleepmodus ausgestiegen war.
> 
> Nun mit einem Stups   als Reanimation ist das wieder auf die nähere Aktivitätsliste gekommen ...



???
Äh, was meinst Du, bitte?


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, ey Rusty, das ist aber jetzt echt kapital, so ganz ohne Hinweis auf die nur virtuelle Erfahrung!



Soviel Ehrlichkeit muß sein, wenn auch dazu gedrängt!   
Lieber weniger "Sein" als falscher "Schein".
So, und nun laßt mich damit in Ruhe! 
(brummel, brummel... Muttern sagte immer - geh nicht vom Wege ab...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, ey Rusty, das ist aber jetzt echt kapital!


Ich muss ihn aber in Schutz nehmen, mit einem Eingeständnis ist die Lage wieder bereinigt. 
Anders herum wäre übel, wie er schreibt - das kommt meist irgendwie doch raus.

Ich finde den Tip zu dem gesponnenen Titan gut, kann da auch mal ein 20er investieren, das ist ein Kernthema für mich.

Aber Dietel ist eben Profi und eben besonders Profi-Werbe-Ikone.
Bei Spinnruten in/über Barschalarm und Shimano-Logs und anderen guten von ihm angefixten Anglern und Influencern wie Asphaltmonster hat er ja paarmal die ultimativen Spinnruten ausgelobt - die dann aber doch einige deutliche Schwächen zeigten (ich habe die auch auf tw. längeren Wegen).
Seitdem glaube ich ihm definitiv nur wie allen Profi-Werbe-Ikonen, also nur wenn das von anderen letztlich glaubwürdigeren (AB-)Anglern überprüft wurde.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, ey Rusty, das ist aber jetzt echt kapital, so ganz ohne Hinweis auf die nur virtuelle Erfahrung!



Soviel Ehrlichkeit muß sein, wenn auch dazu gedrängt!   
Lieber weniger "Sein" als falscher "Schein".
So, und nun laßt mich damit in Ruhe! 
(brummel, brummel... Muttern sagte immer - geh nicht vom Wege ab...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Äh, was meinst Du, bitte?


Ich hatte im September '19 mit dem Thema abgebrochen und es dann geparkt, nur noch ordentliches Herbstspinnen betrieben.
Im Winter bei meinem ortslokalen gut bestückten Händler nochmal den feinsten Draht aus Altbeständen gekauft, aber dann nichts mehr getan.
Also ganz klassisch prokrastiniert ...


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich muss ihn aber in Schutz nehmen,
> ...
> Seitdem glaube ich ihm definitiv nur wie allen Profi-Werbe-Ikonen, also nur wenn das von anderen letztlich glaubwürdigeren (AB-)Anglern überprüft wurde.



Danke und ja, darum ging es und es sollte als Hilfestellung für Geo dienen. Über die Zeit haben sich ja einige als wirklich objektive Kritiker herausgestellt, ganz ohne BA oder JD Fanboy Tum. Neuerdings auch Nays und Co betreffend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kürze Rückfrage wegen Kürzel:
BA=BarschAlarm, JD=JohannesDietel, Nays ist eine neue deutsche Angelmarke von DustinSchöne


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kürze Rückfrage wegen Kürzel:
> BA=BarschAlarm, JD=JohannesDietel, Nays ist eine neue deutsche Angelmarke von DustinSchöne


Wer, was? Muss man den kennen? Und was hat das mit dem Ükel zu tun?


----------



## Mescalero

Müssen nicht wahrscheinlich, aber man kommt angesichts seiner Omnipräsenz auch gar nicht drumherum.
Mit dem Ükel hat das überhaupt nix zu tun, das war die kürzlich schon erwähnte Mythenmetzsche Abschweifung.


----------



## Andal

Dustin who? Who is she?


----------



## Mescalero

Mein Tümpeltrip war überhaupt nicht erfolgreich. Tümpel 1 ist offiziell seit vielen Jahren unbewirtschaftet, es ruderten aber allerhand Karpfen herum und schlürften Zeug von der Wasseroberfläche. Fünf min nach meiner Ankunft kam ein LKW in den Wald getuckert und orangegekleidete Hochspannungsexperten begannen zehn Meter entfernt damit, den Mast zu bearbeiten. Ich bin abgehauen ohne Fischkontakt.

Tümpel 2 war noch vor wenigen Tagen ganz milchig-trüb und voller Algenbatzen, heute war das Wasser glasklar und die Algen verschwunden. Ich saß etwa eine halbe Stunde am Rand und konnte kein einziges Wirbeltier entdecken, noch nicht einmal Frösche. Die Rute habe ich gar nicht ausgepackt.

Am Tümpel 3 war ich noch vor wenigen Jahren regelmäßig, um Wasserflöhe und MüLas zu keschern, das würde inzwischen nicht mehr gehen. Nur eine klägliche Pfütze ist übriggeblieben, der Rest verlandet und zugeschilft - den nächsten Sommer erlebt der Weiher nicht mehr.

Zwecks Frustbewältigung war ich anschließend noch kurz am Bach und habe ein paar Wappenfische und Rotaugen gestippt. Zwischenzeitlich war eine Fliege in meinem Wassernapf gelandet und rief um Hilfe. Ich habe sie natürlich umgehend gerettet und auf den Haken gespießt - Rotauge gefangen!


----------



## geomas

Der Trip zu den Döbeln ist verschoben, werde heute später noch mal „irgendwohin” mit ner Angel. 
Bin noch unentschlossen, ob zum Fluß nebenan oder zu einem Teich. Irgendwas wird mir schon einfallen.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer, was? Muss man den kennen? Und was hat das mit dem Ükel zu tun?



Ach komm schon!
Nicht böse sein, aber man kann auch über das Ziel hinausschießen! Der Stammtisch gehört ALLEN(solang im Rahmen) und so langsam wirkt es bißl aufgesetzt von manch Wenigen hier.
Laßt uns mal weiterhin locker bleiben bitte!



Andal schrieb:


> Dustin who? Who is she?



Auch an der Stelle bedarf es aus meiner Sicht klarer Worte.
Werter Andal, des ist ja fast ein beispielhaftes Gegenexemplar zu meinem "Eingeständnis". Des ist doch alles andere als authentisch. Jeder, der sich hier und im BA rumtreibt, weiß daß Du neben vielen anderen Foren auch im BA aktiv bist und somit auch Schöne, bzw Nays kennst.
Verstehe das jetzt nicht.


Und nun @all - Entschuldige mich und wollte den harten Kern, welcher hier die absolutistische Richtung vorgibt, nicht verstimmen.
Kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## geomas

Vielleicht wäre ein Sub-Thread, ausschließlich fürs Thema „auf Friedfische” mit Kunstködern und Fischfetzen/KöFi gut, um den Stammtisch „sauber” zu halten.
Wobei saubere Stammtische gibts ja eigentlich gar nicht, oder?


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein Sub-Thread, ausschließlich fürs Thema „auf Friedfische” mit Kunstködern und Fischfetzen/KöFi gut, um den Stammtisch „sauber” zu halten.
> Wobei saubere Stammtische gibts ja eigentlich gar nicht, oder?



Naja, wenn wir so weiter machen und unseren tollen Stammtisch zugunsten  der Burgherren weiter zersplittern, bleibt bald nicht mehr viel übrig. Und was übrig bleibt bekommt man in diversen Gruppen täglich neu gemeldet. Ob Roach, Chubb, Pin, altes Tackle...
Aber da ich Deine entspannte Friedfertigkeit sehr schätze, werde ich mich auch an diesem interessanten Stammtisch beteiligen. Zumal er mir eh sehr entgegen kommt, so oft wie ich die geliebten Dickköpfe auch als Allrounder an den Haken bekomme.
Danke für den neuen Tisch Geo!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Auch an der Stelle bedarf es aus meiner Sicht klarer Worte.
> Werter Andal, des ist ja fast ein beispielhaftes Gegenexemplar zu meinem "Eingeständnis". Des ist doch alles andere als authentisch. Jeder, der sich hier und im BA rumtreibt, weiß daß Du neben vielen anderen Foren auch im BA aktiv bist und somit auch Schöne, bzw Nays kennst.
> Verstehe das jetzt nicht.


Ich bin da wohl auch mit einem Account vertreten, aber hast du auch mal geschaut, wann ich da da letzte Mal aktiv war? 

Und meine Meinung zu Jubelpersern ist weitestgehend bekannt. Und ich zähle da mindestens 95% der Teamer zu diesem Kreis. Heute bei der Fa. Huber nur das Beste und morgen beim Meier, weil der ja das Beste hat.


----------



## rustaweli

Es ging um was anderes Andal, das weißt Du auch 
Aber lassen wir dies um aller unser Gesicht zu wahren.
Bist trotzdem n Guter!


----------



## Mescalero

Morgen oder übermorgen will ich Maden besorgen und diese am Jig jiggen, in welchen Stammtisch passt das nun? 
Ükel eher nicht, oder? Raubfisch auch nicht, sind ja keine Gummi- oder Blechmaden und tendenziell werden wohl eher Rotaugen usw. beißen als Räuber. Auch in den neuen Stammtisch passt es nicht so richtig. 
Aber NOCH einen aufmachen kann die Lösung doch auch nicht sein... 

„Was tun?“ sprach Zeus usw.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> „Was tun?“ sprach Zeus usw.



Ja, es ist alles nicht so einfach heutzutage. Ich frage mich auch, wo ich über meine neueste Curry-Tulipkreation berichten sollte.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ach komm schon!
> Nicht böse sein, aber man kann auch über das Ziel hinausschießen! Der Stammtisch gehört ALLEN(solang im Rahmen) und so langsam wirkt es bißl aufgesetzt von manch Wenigen hier.
> Laßt uns mal weiterhin locker bleiben bitte!
> 
> 
> 
> Auch an der Stelle bedarf es aus meiner Sicht klarer Worte.
> Werter Andal, des ist ja fast ein beispielhaftes Gegenexemplar zu meinem "Eingeständnis". Des ist doch alles andere als authentisch. Jeder, der sich hier und im BA rumtreibt, weiß daß Du neben vielen anderen Foren auch im BA aktiv bist und somit auch Schöne, bzw Nays kennst.
> Verstehe das jetzt nicht.
> 
> 
> Und nun @all - Entschuldige mich und wollte den harten Kern, welcher hier die absolutistische Richtung vorgibt, nicht verstimmen.
> Kommt nicht mehr vor.


Ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn über ein gutes Stahlvorfach diskutiert wird aber Namedropping und weiss der Geier was für Infos aus dem Arschalarm Forum brauch ich hier nicht - und ich nehme mir das Recht raus das auch zu vertreten.  Wieso muss hier über Raubfischteamangler geschrieben werden? Ich sehe da keinen Grund zu. Das magst du absolutistisch nennen - ich nenne das genannte Verhalten einfach Rücksichtslos.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, es ist alles nicht so einfach heutzutage. Ich frage mich auch, wo ich über meine neueste Curry-Tulipkreation berichten sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349268




Klasse.
Jetzt noch ne Tauchschaufel ran und der 100% fängige Döbelwobbler ist fertig.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Morgen oder übermorgen will ich Maden besorgen und diese am Jig jiggen, in welchen Stammtisch passt das nun?
> Ükel eher nicht, oder? Raubfisch auch nicht, sind ja keine Gummi- oder Blechmaden und tendenziell werden wohl eher Rotaugen usw. beißen als Räuber. Auch in den neuen Stammtisch passt es nicht so richtig.
> Aber NOCH einen aufmachen kann die Lösung doch auch nicht sein...
> 
> „Was tun?“ sprach Zeus usw.


Natürlich hier   
Ich kann ja verstehen,  dass ob des warmen Wetters bei manchen die Haut dünner wird , und die Fische beißen auch noch träge  Aber wir sollten uns hier nicht dividieren, schließlich ist der Ükel für entspannte wohlfühl Zerstreuung eingerichtet worden. Die Spitze vom Topf hatte ich eigentlich dezent Ironisch aufgefasst und ich hoffe ich täusch mich nicht zu arg. Keep Calm and Fish on !


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn über ein gutes Stahlvorfach diskutiert wird aber Namedropping und weiss der Geier was für Infos aus dem Arschalarm Forum brauch ich hier nicht - und ich nehme mir das Recht raus das auch zu vertreten.  Wieso muss hier über Raubfischteamangler geschrieben werden? Ich sehe da keinen Grund zu. Das magst du absolutistisch nennen - ich nenne das genannte Verhalten einfach Rücksichtslos.



Dein gutes Recht!
Aber ich nehme mir eben auch das Recht heraus! In Zukunft sogar für Petris nach Gusto. 
Aber "rücksichtslos" ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst nach den letzten Wochen, oder?


----------



## Waller Michel

Ein Stammtisch bleibt ein Stammtisch! 
Natürlich sollte man grob beim Thema bleiben aber wirklich OT gibt es da nicht oder? 
Sonst gibt es eigentlich nur noch die Möglichkeit das nicht mehr themenbezogen zu gestalten sondern personenbezogenen! 
Dann wird aber irgendwann die Situation auftreten einer schreibt ein Bericht und keiner liest ihn und keiner sagt etwas dazu! 
Warum und weshalb kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen? 

LG vom Waller Michel


----------



## geomas

#friedfisch

Heute Abend gabs 2 Plötz und ein gutes halbes Dutzend Bliccas auf Breadpunch an der Picker. Hier am Fluß nebenan.
Premiere: stand an einem Brückengeländer und habe die Rute ohne Ablage permanent in der Hand gehabt. Also war ich der „einzige Rutenhalter”. Hab zum Glück keinen Tatterich.
Der lange Kescherstiel hat gut funktioniert heute. Gefüttert hab ich lose von Hand mit Liquidized Bread mit ein paar Micropellets drin.
Die Stelle ist eigentlich ganz fisch-trächtig. Leider oft besetzt von „Raubis” und Tütenanglern. Und gemütlich ist es dort auch nicht, Beton und Metallgeländer.
War aber insgesamt ein erholsamer Angelabend.


----------



## Waller Michel

Tütenanglern  der Ausdruck gefällt mir 
Die treten bei uns leider auch teilweise auf wie eine invasive Armee! 
*Nichts desto trotz!  Dickes Petri an Dich !

LG Michael *


----------



## geomas

#wobblerundco

Liebe Leute, es war nicht meine Absicht, den Stammtisch zu zerlegen. 
Ist wohl schwierig, alle Meinungen und individuellen Toleranzgrenzen unter einen Hut zu bekommen. 
Deshalb hab ich den anderen Thread aufgemacht.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> #wobblerundco
> 
> Liebe Leute, es war nicht meine Absicht, den Stammtisch zu zerlegen.
> Ist wohl schwierig, alle Meinungen und individuellen Toleranzgrenzen unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
> Deshalb hab ich den anderen Thread aufgemacht.


Du zerlegst hier gar nichts. Mit deinen illustratierten  und genialen Berichten hälst du den Ükel hoch. Deine Berichte lese ich immer gerne. Leider entwickelt sich hier die Sache in Zwiespalt, und deshalb betrachte ich die Situation im Verborgenen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Panta rhei. Im Moment fließt es etwas in die Breite und irgendwann fließt es auch wieder zusammen. Ich glaube auch, dass es weniger an den Themen liegt, als daran, dass einzelne aktuell mit anderen grad nicht so gut können. Aber das sollte auch wieder werden.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Ein herzliches Petri zu Rutilus und Blicca! Was sind denn Tütenangler, davon habe ich noch nie gehört?

Der Fraub- oder Riedfischthread ist prima!


----------



## Papamopps

Moin, habs schon im Raubfisch gepostet, aber passt auch hier... 
Wir machen spontan Urlaub in Makkum, Haud mit Kanal und den Vispass haben wir such schon. 

Kennt jemand die Gegend? Irhenfwelche Spottips? 
@Andal hat ja schon mal in einem alten Thread geschrieben, dass man da nie als Schneider geht... 
Dennoch, falls jemand ne Tip hat, ich wat noch nie zum Anheln dort. 

Windsurfen auf dem Isjlemeer oder Ijmuiden schon
Danke


----------



## geomas

Als „Tütenangler” bezeichne ich Angler, die praktisch jeden maßigen Fisch durch den Wolf drehen,
also fast alles entnehmen. Bis zum Heimweg wird der Fang gerne in ner Tüte gelagert.

Bitte macht keine Diskussion, die über die nächsten Seiten geht, aus dieser Antwort.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Papamopps In der Provinz auf der anderen Seite (Noordholland) kann man in jedem Polderkanal, Kanälchen, meisten auch in den kleinen Wassergraben Weissfische fangen. Und wo Weissfische ist, sicher auch Raubfisch. Dort bin ich noch nie als Schneider nach Haus gegangen. Ijsselmeer keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Papamopps

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Papamopps In der Provinz auf der anderen Seite (Noordholland) kann man in jedem Polderkanal, Kanälchen, meisten auch in den kleinen Wassergraben Weissfische fangen. Und wo Weissfische ist, sicher auch Raubfisch. Dort bin ich noch nie als Schneider nach Haus gegangen. Ijsselmeer keine Erfahrung.



Ne, es geht ja um die Polder und Kanäle östlich vom Beachresort Makkum


----------



## Waller Michel

Was das Ijselmeer selbst angeht da war ich früher recht oft ! Das ist schon ein gutes Gewässer. .......allerdings hatte ich persönlich dort immer das schlechte Wetter magisch angezogen 
Die einheimischen Raubfischangler dort sind nicht selten mit dem Boot auf der Pirsch und holen schöne Brocken raus .
Vom Ufer sind Raubfische nach meiner Erfahrung nicht immer einfach zu beangeln ,allerdings hatte ich auch meist nur am Tage mit Gufi und damals noch Blinker versucht!
Friedfische ,Barsche und Teilweise auch Zander ,verschlägt es jedoch in die kleinsten Zuläufe oder an die Kannten im Ijselmeer....
Oben bei Leuwarden konnte ich auch einige Plattfische dingfest machen auf Wattwurm ,dort ist das Gewässer nicht komplett ausgesüßt .

!!! Nachtrag!!!!

Sorry das ich hier über Raubfische geschrieben habe ,das sollte keine Provokation sein! !!!!!!
Habe die Stammtische verwechselt! !!!!

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Panta rhei. Im Moment fließt es etwas in die Breite und irgendwann fließt es auch wieder zusammen. Ich glaube auch, dass es weniger an den Themen liegt, als daran, dass einzelne aktuell mit anderen grad nicht so gut können. Aber das sollte auch wieder werden.



Ihr wißt vielleicht das in meiner Brust zwei Herzen schlagen, eines davon mehr als stark für Georgien. Größtenteils halte ich es aber mit Hannah Arendt. "Ich liebe keine Völker oder Nationen. Ob deutsch, französisch, amerikanisch oder sonstwas. Was ich liebe ist meine Familie u sind Freunde."
Dennoch steh ich jetzt, die Trinkhörner sind gebracht, mit Wein gefüllt und erhebe mein Haupt u Horn  im Stile eines Tamadas.
Werte Ükels, die letzten Monate waren anders, auch am Tische folgten Anspannung und Verfehlungen. Da stecke auch ich voll mit drinnen. Jedoch denke ich das in den letzten Wochen nun alles, bzw viel gesagt wurde. So laßt uns diese unschöne Schleife endgültig verlassen und zu alter Norm zurückkehren. Mit uns treffen hier am Tisch verschiedene Charaktere aufeinander mit verschiedenen Wünschen und Vorstellungen. Mit Sicherheit aber ein Jeder ohne böse Absicht und der Ükelmanier wohl gesonnen. Einst kamen wir als Fremde, mittlerweile sehe ich uns als Ükelbrüder. Wir haben bis hierher ein einzigartiges Band geknüpft, welches unbedingt bewahrt gehört.
Also Ükelbrüder, erhebt Euch und Eure Hörner und laßt uns trinken auf uns, unseren Tisch und unser unter dem Antlitz Gottes geknüpftes Band. Möge die Dreifaltigkeit weiter dafür sorgen das Petrus uns hold bleibt, ob am Wasser oder zu Tische! Also hebt die Hörner, setzt an zum großen Schluck des Vergessens der Zwietracht! Auf nimmer Wiedersehen der sinnlos gefallenen Worte der letzten Tage und Petrus sei uns weiter ein wohlgesonnener Begleiter!
Auf Euch meine Brüder, auf uns, auf unseren Tisch!
"Gaumardjos"! (Jetzt bitte die Hörner auf Ex leeren und zwar so, das wir sie umdrehen und kein Tropfen daraus mehr entweicht)

Laßt uns alles vergessen ab jetzt, nicht mehr labern und ohne Vorbehalte einfach weitermachen, bitte!


----------



## Hecht100+

@rustaweli 
Es tut mir leid, das ich dir für deinen letzten Beitrag nur ein Smiley geben kann, das sollten viel Mehr sein.


----------



## Waller Michel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ihr wißt vielleicht das in meiner Brust zwei Herzen schlagen, eines davon mehr als stark für Georgien. Größtenteils halte ich es aber mit Hannah Arendt. "Ich liebe keine Völker oder Nationen. Ob deutsch, französisch, amerikanisch oder sonstwas. Was ich liebe ist meine Familie u sind Freunde."
> Dennoch steh ich jetzt, die Trinkhörner sind gebracht, mit Wein gefüllt und erhebe mein Haupt u Horn  im Stile eines Tamadas.
> Werte Ükels, die letzten Monate waren anders, auch am Tische folgten Anspannung und Verfehlungen. Da stecke auch ich voll mit drinnen. Jedoch denke ich das in den letzten Wochen nun alles, bzw viel gesagt wurde. So laßt uns diese unschöne Schleife endgültig verlassen und zu alter Norm zurückkehren. Mit uns treffen hier am Tisch verschiedene Charaktere aufeinander mit verschiedenen Wünschen und Vorstellungen. Mit Sicherheit aber ein Jeder ohne böse Absicht und der Ükelmanier wohl gesonnen. Einst kamen wir als Fremde, mittlerweile sehe ich uns als Ükelbrüder. Wir haben bis hierher ein einzigartiges Band geknüpft, welches unbedingt bewahrt gehört.
> Also Ükelbrüder, erhebt Euch und Eure Hörner und laßt uns trinken auf uns, unseren Tisch und unser unter dem Antlitz Gottes geknüpftes Band. Möge die Dreifaltigkeit weiter dafür sorgen das Petrus uns hold bleibt, ob am Wasser oder zu Tische! Also hebt die Hörner, setzt an zum großen Schluck des Vergessens der Zwietracht! Auf nimmer Wiedersehen der sinnlos gefallenen Worte der letzten Tage und Petrus sei uns weiter ein wohlgesonnener Begleiter!
> Auf Euch meine Brüder, auf uns, auf unseren Tisch!
> "Gaumardjos"! (Jetzt bitte die Hörner auf Ex lehren und zwar so, das wir sie umdrehen und kein Tropfen daraus mehr entweicht)
> 
> Laßt uns alles vergessen ab jetzt, nicht mehr labern und ohne Vorbehalte einfach weitermachen, bitte!


Sehr schöne Worte ! Hoffentlich sehen das " Alle " so 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Ich denke, man kann das in einem schönen Satz zusammenfassen:

Wir sind alle hervorragende Teamplayer, so lange man uns alleine wirken lässt!

Jeder fischt, furzt, frickelt irgendwo in einem anderen Eck der Republik herum und er tut das meistens alleine. Kein Wunder, dass es da gelegentlich zu Kakophonien kommt. Lasst den Staub sich legen und uns die Hörner erheben - auch wenn ich eigentlich lieber gleich aus der Buddel saufe.


----------



## Mescalero

Geht auch Kaffee aus der Tasse? Dafür mit Fisch drauf, immerhin.

@rustaweli
Prima auf den Punkt gebracht! Darf ich fragen, warum Georgien?


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Prima auf den Punkt gebracht! Darf ich fragen, warum Georgien?


Vermutlich weil er dorthin Wurzeln hat und weil es in diesem Land exorbitant gute Weine und Branntweine gibt.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Geht auch Kaffee aus der Tasse? Dafür mit Fisch drauf, immerhin.
> 
> @rustaweli
> Prima auf den Punkt gebracht! Darf ich fragen, warum Georgien?



Klar geht Kaffee, aber erst leere Dein Horn!
Den Rest irgendwann mal.
Und nun alle normal weiter!


----------



## Andal

Off Topic.........

Wem sich die Gelegenheit eröffnet, mal einen "Konjak" aus dem Kaukasus zu verkosten, der sollte das unbedingt tun. Da kann der überteuerte Fusel aus Frankreich aber größtenteils abstinken!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Off Topic.........
> 
> Wem sich die Gelegenheit eröffnet, mal einen "Konjak" aus dem Kaukasus zu verkosten, der sollte das unbedingt tun. Da kann der überteuerte Fusel aus Frankreich aber größtenteils abstinken!


Armenischer ist der heisse scheiss, Dicht gefolgt von georgischem. Gab es zu roten Zeiten nur für ausgewählte Apparatschiks


----------



## rustaweli

Jemand heute draussen bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jemand heute draussen bei dem Wetter?



Bin festgepinnt daheim   , mit Glück könnt ich morgen Abend an die Spree, aber das war ja eher Mau die letzten Male. Zeitfenster Wochenende ist leider sehr ungewiss: Und ich bin so verliebt in das Langstreckenflüsschen, das meine nahegelegenen Reviere mir wie ein Trostpreis vorkämen. Ich fürchte, ich bin besessen.
Vermutlich werde ich mürrisch Schrotbleie sortieren und mich an Euren Berichten ergötzen müssen.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jemand heute draussen bei dem Wetter?


Mal sehen, wie sich mein Zuckerspiegel am Abend entwickelt. Wenn gut, dann werd ich noch etwas an den Fluss runterschauen.
Oba im Moment duats ma eha schiach.


----------



## Waller Michel

Döbel an der Oker


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Döbel an der Oker



Erzähl, erzähl, erzähl!


----------



## Waller Michel

So liebe Stammtischbrüder !
Nachdem ich heute morgen mit der Spinnrute an der Oker war und feststellen musste, das man mir das Wasser abgelassen hatte ,bin ich heute Abend nochmal hingefahren ,diesmal allerdings mit der Picker und Maden .
Das Wasser wird jetzt langsam wieder rein gelassen und der Wasserspiegel ist jetzt ca 30 cm unter normal.
Es hat heute recht gut gebissen und ich konnte 5 Döbel landen zwischen 31 und 42 cm ......achso ja noch einen Babydöbel 
Dann kam noch ein Rotauge und unzählige Ükel ,die ich bisher noch niemals in der Oker hatte !
Alles in allem noch ein versöhnlicher Abschluss an der Oker heute!

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Ja, Maden sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert, gerade in der warmen Jahreszeit. Aber es gibt keinen besseren Suchköder, und ich habe immer welche dabei. Und ich würde sagen, wenn ein grausames Schicksal oder ein böser König oder so einem Angler die Aufgabe stellt 'Fange einen Fisch, irgendeinen, oder Dein Leben sei verwirkt' ,dann werden diejenigen, die am Leben hängen auf die Made als Köder setzen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Waller Michel !


----------



## Waller Michel

_*Maden sind halt ein universal Köder ....hatte mit *_*treibender Pose gefischt und keine Ahnung was kommen würde !
Man kann sich mit Maden halt nicht wirklich einen Zielfisch aussuchen. ...Es kommt dann wie es kommt 

LG Michael *


----------



## geomas

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich heute aufs Land zu den Döbeln, aber die Arbeit hat länger gedauert als erwartet und viel länger als erhofft.
Bin dann erst abends zu Fuß rüber zum Fluß nebenan, habe supersimpel mit der billigsten Picker in meinem Bestand bis spät in die Dämmerung hineingeangelt.






Das Wetter war ein Traum, angenehm warm ein leichter Wind, perfekt. 

Habe mit LB, angereichert um Micropellets, neben einem kleinen Seerosenfeld angefüttert und dann mit Breadpunch geangelt. Lieder ist an dieser Stelle „irgendetwas rauhes” am Grund der Warnow. Das Vorfach war öfters deutlich angerieben und mußte neu geknüpft werden.
Die Plötz heute waren alle mit schwarzen Punkten gezeichnet, dazu gab es Güstern von etwa 12-25cm. Jeweils etwa ein halbes Dutzend.
Ein fast perfekter Abend auch ohne fette Beute.

Vielleicht gehe ich morgen dort mal mit der Stippe hin. Das Seerosenfeld ist in Reichweite einer Lang/Lang gefischten 6m-Stippe.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @Waller Michel - das hat sich dann ja gelohnt.


----------



## Waller Michel

Danke für die Petris
Und dir auch ein Petri Georg!
Welch ein schönes Foto von deinem Gewässer. ....fühlt man sich fast nach Finnland versetzt 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Waller Michel schrieb:


> _*Maden sind halt ein universal Köder ....hatte mit *_*treibender Pose gefischt *



Ich finde, Maden und treibende Pose sind eine tolle Kombi- da fischt man ja vor allem auf Bisse, und nichts ist so spannend, wie ein Floss, das langsam oder Schnell
den Fluss entlangdampft, gut und kundig mit der Rutenspitze und dosierter Schnurfreigabe per Spule (und ich meine Weder Statio noch Kapsel  ) wie von Zauberhand
hierhin und dorthin fährt und die 2,3Maggis verführisch wedeln läßt, flankiert von Artgenossen per regelmäßigem Katapultsupport
-unddannabtaucht!

EDIT: Oha, nabend @geomas, und natürlich Euch beiden herzliches Petri


----------



## rustaweli

Dir natürlich auch Petri @geomas !
Was mich angeht, so war ich bei besten Willen wohl trotzdem wenig erfolgreich.   
Diese 2 durfte ich trotzdem begrüßen, aber dazu morgen an anderer Stelle mehr.








Trotzdem einfach schön auf engstem Raum solche Stellen abzusuchen und einfach mal Fünfe grade sein zu lassen.




Naja, es ist wie es ist!


----------



## Jason

Ab Dienstag habe ich den Rest der Woche frei. Da passt es doch mal einen Ansitz an den Teichen zu planen. Wochentags ist dort kein Menschenauflauf. Denke mal, dann hab ich meine Ruhe. Was wollt ihr? Fried oder Raubfisch?  Am liebsten eine Schleie. Werde meine Split Cane mit leichter Grundmontage auslegen. Ihr werdet von mir hören, vielleicht auch zwischendurch.

Bis dahin
Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr?



Na, was für eine Frage: Natürlich einen glücklichen Jason!


----------



## geomas

^ genau so so sieht es aus!

Wenn es Dich glücklich macht, lieber Jason, kannst Du auch zwischen den Teichen ne Hängematte spannen und Dich mit einem kalten Getränk Deiner Wahl in selbige legen. Fühl Dich zu nichts verpflichtet und genieße die freie Zeit.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Waller Michel @geomas und @rustaweli !

#Maden

Das Hundefutter war alle und musste nachgekauft werden und so begab es sich, dass ich den Minikühlschrank des hiesigen Fressnapfes durchsuchte - da sind Regenwürmer, halbtrockene Bienenmaden und vercasterte Pinkies zu haben. Nicht so gestern, der KS war neu befüllt und alles frisch und von guter Qualität. Also wurden ein paar Maden mitgenommen.

Am Vereinsweiher habe ich dann versucht, nicht-ükelige Fische in die Irre zu führen, was aber überhaupt nicht funktioniert hat. Zudem blies der Wind unangenehm von der Seite und machte das Auswerfen zum Glücksspiel: ist der Schnurbogen groß genug um im Baum zu landen? 
Darauf hatte ich bald keine Lust mehr und habe die Stippe klargemacht. Das Futter wurde schon zu Hause anrührfertig vorbereitet und in einen Joghurteimer gefüllt, leider war der Deckel verschwunden. Wird schon nix passieren....selbstverständlich ist die Angeltasche samt Eimer drin im Kofferraum umgefallen (das passiert mit ohne Futter nie!) und zwei Hände voll LB im trockenen Aggregatzustand bedeckten den Boden der Tasche, die Ersatzschnur, die Rollen, das Werkzeuch und die Vorfächer, alles eben.
Also wurde nicht angefüttert und Maden an der treibenden Pose zu Wasser gelassen. Rotfedern und -augen bissen zu etwa gleichen Teilen und auch allerhand Ukelei. Ein größerer Fisch riss das Vorfach durch, trotz übelst vorsichtiger Drillversuche hatte ich keine Chance, ihn zu landen. Bestimmt war das ein 90er Zander oder ein Riffhai.
Alles in allem war es doch noch ein gelungener kurzer aber intensiver Ausflug. 

Und ich stimme Minimax zu: Maden sind eine Macht. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich Teig (der hier super funktioniert) dran aber es wurde signifikant weniger beherzt zugegriffen als bei den Aasfressern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Maden
> Das Hundefutter war alle und musste nachgekauft werden und so begab es sich, dass ich den Minikühlschrank des hiesigen Fressnapfes durchsuchte - da sind Regenwürmer, halbtrockene Bienenmaden und vercasterte Pinkies zu haben. Nicht so gestern, der KS war neu befüllt und alles frisch und von guter Qualität. Also wurden ein paar Maden mitgenommen.


Mit den Pinkies aus meiner nächsten "Mediamarkt"-Haubensak-Zoohandlung verhält sich ähnlich. 
Die Pinkies sind, wenn frisch vorgefunden, sehr gut haltbar und sind beliebt!  Beliebter als die dicken aus dem Versand, die sind irgendwie fad für die Fisch, die uralteren Pinkies haben es immer gerichtet. 

Der Angelladen und Angelgerätehändler ist dabei für mich raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein größerer Fisch riss das Vorfach durch, trotz übelst vorsichtiger Drillversuche hatte ich keine Chance, ihn zu landen. Bestimmt war das ein 90er Zander oder ein Riffhai.
> Alles in allem war es doch noch ein gelungener kurzer aber intensiver Ausflug.


Brauchst du jetzt eine Schaufel voll Schande, oder hast du die schon ? 

(Nur grüner Esox wäre entschuldbar)


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht vom Vereinsteich, lieber @Mescalero , und Petri heil zu den Plötz, Rotfedern und Ukeleis.
Hast Du mit der Kleinstfisch-Combo gestippt oder mit ner normalen Stippe?


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe eine Spinnrute zweckentfremdet. Die lag praktischerweise noch im Kofferraum. 
Mit der Kleinstfischstippe bin ich nicht so richtig zufrieden, das Teil ist einfach zu weich. Oft geht der Anhieb daneben und das Gefühl für den Köder fehlt etwas. 
Aber Besserung ist in Sicht, es kommt etwas aus Britannien...

Von der Äktschn her ist die Spinnrute perfekt. Denselben Blank bräuchte man ohne Ringe.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Von der Äktschn her ist die Spinnrute perfekt. Denselben Blank bräuchte man ohne Ringe.



Technisch wäre das doch kein Problem?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, was für eine Frage: Natürlich einen glücklichen Jason!


Glücklich bin ich immer am Wasser. Aber das sind wie doch alle, gar keine Frage. Auch wenn es nur die kleinen Plötzen sind, die sich die Maden schmecken lassen, bin ich glücklich. Ok, größere Fische, wie Karpfen oder Schleie würden die Sache abrunden. 
Meine Noriscona ist mittlerweile wieder auf dem Rückweg zu mir und es ist noch eine weitere Rute mit dabei. Die wird bei dem Ansitz gleich eingeweiht. Da freue ich mich schon drauf. Die Noriscona muss noch ein wenig warten, da der Lack erst vernünftig aushärten muss. Schreibe aber noch in meinem Thread darüber.
So, jetzt muss ich eine Shakespeare Rolle zusammen  bauen, die schon Wochenlang komplett zerlegt hier rumliegt. Weiß gar nicht mehr, wo die Teile hingehören.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Glücklich bin ich immer am Wasser. Aber das sind wie doch alle, gar keine Frage. Auch wenn es nur die kleinen Plötzen sind, die sich die Maden schmecken lassen, bin ich glücklich. Ok, größere Fische, wie Karpfen oder Schleie würden die Sache abrunden.
> Meine Noriscona ist mittlerweile wieder auf dem Rückweg zu mir und es ist noch eine weitere Rute mit dabei. Die wird bei dem Ansitz gleich eingeweiht. Da freue ich mich schon drauf. Die Noriscona muss noch ein wenig warten, da der Lack erst vernünftig aushärten muss. Schreibe aber noch in meinem Thread darüber.
> So, jetzt muss ich eine Shakespeare Rolle zusammen  bauen, die schon Wochenlang komplett zerlegt hier rumliegt. Weiß gar nicht mehr, wo die Teile hingehören.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wünsche dir natürlich auch viel Spaß am Wasser! 
Kleiner Tipp noch. ....wenn man heutzutage etwas mechanisches demontiert, immer schnell mit dem Handy paar Fotos machen! Das hilft zur Not immer weiter! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wünsche dir natürlich auch viel Spaß am Wasser!
> Kleiner Tipp noch. ....wenn man heutzutage etwas mechanisches demontiert, immer schnell mit dem Handy paar Fotos machen! Das hilft zur Not immer weiter!
> 
> LG Michael


Alles gut Michel. Habe sie schon zusammen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Alles andere haette mich auch verwundert. Evtl. ist da ja noch ein Vergleichsmodell vorhanden.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Alles andere haette mich auch verwundert. Evtl. ist da ja noch ein Vergleichsmodell vorhanden.


Ja manchmal können es halt Kleinigkeiten sein wie zB Distanzscheiben etc .
An die man sich nicht mehr erinnern kann! 
Dann baut man den ganzen Spökes zusammen und merkt es schleift was 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Alles andere haette mich auch verwundert. Evtl. ist da ja noch ein Vergleichsmodell vorhanden.


Zur Not hätte ich mich an dich gewendet. Du bist doch bestens bewandert. Hier wäscht eine Hand die andere. Und das ist auch gut so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Das mache ich auch immer, ein gutes Vorgehen- gerade die fuddligen Federchen (Bügelumschlagfeder im Rotortopf- ein multidimensionaler Albtraum bei Mitchells),und die zahlreichen Sims, da kommt man leicht durcheinander.


----------



## geomas

War heute Abend nach acht wieder am Fluß nebenan, diesmal mit der alten langen Edelmatche. Gefüttert mit LB-Kügelchen, am Haken Breadpunch.
Gefangen habe ich ausschließlich Plötz, alle eher lütt - so bis etwa 20cm. War trotzdem schön, nicht so drückend heiß wie tagsüber.
Die Strömungsverhältnisse hier werde ich wohl nie zu 100% durchschauen. Die nächsten Tage könnten gewittrig werden: mal sehen, wo, wie (und ob) ich anglerisch aktiv sein werde.

Heute kamen aus Polen neben Dropshot-Bleien für die Picker auch etliche günstige Drennan Haken (Super Specialist Barbless und auch Vorfachhaken mit Push-Stop oder Bait-Band). Erstmals werde ich Drennan Supplex als Hauptschnur probieren, an den sehr feinen Pickern.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch immer, ein gutes Vorgehen- gerade die fuddligen Federchen (Bügelumschlagfeder im Rotortopf- ein multidimensionaler Albtraum bei Mitchells),und die zahlreichen Sims, da kommt man leicht durcheinander.


Notizen und Fotos machen ist Gang und Gebe wenn man eine Rolle auseinander baut, die man nicht kennt. Das hilft beim zusammen bauen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> War heute Abend nach acht wieder am Fluß nebenan, diesmal mit der alten langen Edelmatche. Gefüttert mit LB-Kügelchen, am Haken Breadpunch.
> Gefangen habe ich ausschließlich Plötz, alle eher lütt - so bis etwa 20cm. War trotzdem schön, nicht so drückend heiß wie tagsüber.
> Die Strömungsverhältnisse hier werde ich wohl nie zu 100% durchschauen. Die nächsten Tage könnten gewittrig werden: mal sehen, wo, wie (und ob) ich anglerisch aktiv sein werde.
> 
> Heute kamen aus Polen neben Dropshot-Bleien für die Picker auch etliche günstige Drennan Haken (Super Specialist Barbless und auch Vorfachhaken mit Push-Stop der Bait-Band). Erstmals werde ich Drennan Supplex als Hauptschnur probieren, an den sehr feinen Pickern.


Georg. ..zuerst mal Petri zu den Plötzen !
Welchen Schnurdurchmesser machst du Dir für die Flussangelei an die Picker ? 
Ich geh bei uns eigentlich für die Oker nie unter 18er ,da mit Karpfen und Hindernissen zu rechnen sind. .....im Winter lag ich damit aber wahrscheinlich mehrfach daneben und hätte besser 14er genommen. 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Hier am Fluß nebenan habe ich meist ne 0,14er auf der Rolle. In Verbindung mit den weichen Ruten reicht das. 
An Stellen, wo mit Muscheln bewachsener Müll im Wasser liegt, ist es leider nicht ausreichend, den Schnurdurchmesser moderat zu erhöhen.

Am Flüsschen y und x bevorzuge ich etwas dickere Mono (zuletzt 0,16er/0,18er Stroft GTM, aber auch andere Monos) wegen der dort stärkeren Hängergefahr und der agilen Döbel (dort nutze ich meist Feeder-Ruten, aber nicht mit Futterkorb, sondern mit Grundblei/DS-Blei).

Die Drennan Supplex (0,14er mit angegebenen 3 Pfund Tragkraft) soll an echten alten Carbon-Winklepickern zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Tricast

Gestern ist die River Ambusch in 7ft und 1,75 lb gekommen. Die Rute gefällt mir für das Geld ganz gut und morgen werde ich sie zum ersten mal am Wasser einsetzen. Ist schon ein Prügel in Vergleich mit meinen anderen Ruten. Habe ja eher so filigrane Stöcke im Einsatz. Möchte sie mit einem Methodfeeder kombinieren und mal sehen ob sie dafür taugt. Es soll morgen in aller Herrgottsfrühe an den Teich gehen und dann werden wir ja sehen ob uns der Teichgott hold ist.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Gestern ist die River Ambusch in 7ft und 1,75 lb gekommen. Die Rute gefällt mir für das Geld ganz gut und morgen werde ich sie zum ersten mal am Wasser einsetzen. Ist schon ein Prügel in Vergleich mit meinen anderen Ruten. Habe ja eher so filigrane Stöcke im Einsatz. Möchte sie mit einem Methodfeeder kombinieren und mal sehen ob sie dafür taugt. Es soll morgen in aller Herrgottsfrühe an den Teich gehen und dann werden wir ja sehen ob uns der Teichgott hold ist.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich bin gespannt, lass dich nicht vom Noek holen!


----------



## geomas

Ha, also ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht, lieber Heinz, und hoffe sehr, daß Du einen würdigen Rutentester ans andere Ende der Strippe locken kannst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Gestern ist die River Ambusch in 7ft und 1,75 lb gekommen....... Ist schon ein Prügel in Vergleich mit meinen anderen Ruten. Habe ja eher so filigrane Stöcke im Einsatz.



1,75lb ist doch noch eher mittelweich Heinz. Ich glaube du solltest mal mit 150gr. Bleien und 3,5lb Karpfenruten angeln um die Relationen gerade zu rücken.


----------



## Waller Michel

Jaaa also ein Besenstiel ist 1,75 lbs jedenfalls noch nicht 
Meine Eos Barbel hat zum Bleistift 1,75 lbs .....die erachte ich als " noch " durchaus gefühlvoll 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Die eingespleißte Bibberspitze der River Ambush Ruten ist natürlich nicht so sensibel wie die feinsten Picker-Tips, aber mit beiden Ruten konnte ich auch Bisse von kleinen Fischen sehr gut erkennen. Die „Farbe Weiß” finde ich persönlich an der Spitze besser als rot/orange oder andere grelle Farben.
Die Spitze der 5.5-Fuß-River Ambush ist sehr viel sensibler als jene der 7ft-Variante.

Gerade unter Bäumen und Büschen, wo man beim Anhieb aus Versehen schon mal gegen einen Ast mit der Rute schlagen kann, sehe ich die billigen River Ambushs im Vorteil. Da würde ich nicht mit edlen, teuren Ruten angeln wollen.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 1,75lb ist doch noch eher mittelweich Heinz. Ich glaube du solltest mal mit 150gr. Bleien und 3,5lb Karpfenruten angeln um die Relationen gerade zu rücken.


So etwas habe ich garnicht für das Angeln im Süßwasser. Doch, ich habe ja noch zwei DynaCast Wallerruten von AHF Leitner. Die anderen sind alle fürs Pilken.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die eingespleißte Bibberspitze der River Ambush Ruten ist natürlich nicht so sensibel wie die feinsten Picker-Tips, aber mit beiden Ruten konnte ich auch Bisse von kleinen Fischen sehr gut erkennen. Die „Farbe Weiß” finde ich persönlich an der Spitze besser als rot/orange oder andere grelle Farben.
> Die Spitze der 5.5-Fuß-River Ambush ist sehr viel sensibler als jene der 7ft-Variante.
> 
> Gerade unter Bäumen und Büschen, wo man beim Anhieb aus Versehen schon mal gegen einen Ast mit der Rute schlagen kann, sehe ich die billigen River Ambushs im Vorteil. Da würde ich nicht mit edlen, teuren Ruten angeln wollen.


Teure und feinnervige Kohlefaser verträgt eben viel weniger Haue, als robuste Glasfaser.

Wobei ich eh immer weniger, bis teilweise gar nichts mehr auf die Beschriftungen gebe. Meine angebliche 2 lbs. Barbel von Korum, die ich mir auf der Messe zu Bremen gekauft habe, wirft tatsächlich anstandslos an die 150 gr., als deklarierte 2 lbs.(!), ohne dabei ein tauber Stock zu sein. Meine Zebco Rhino Barbel, mit ihren 1.75 lbs., hat auf der Bibberspitze durchaus schon so ihre Probleme bei annähernd 40 gr.. Mit der regular Tip wirft sie noch passabel an die 120 gr.. Wobei man der Zebco jetzt aber auch langsam ansieht, dass sie etwas in die Jahre kommt. Die Ringlackierungen wirken nicht mehr so ganz neu und kriegen langsam erst Risse...

Blöd ist halt nur, dass man viele Ruten ziemlich blind einkaufen muss und da kommen über die vielen Jahre schon einige "na ja's" zusammen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Werte Gents, heute Abend zieht es mich endlich wieder ans Wasser, will mit einem Freund an die Ahse in Hamm. Er möchte mit Köfi auf Aal und ich möchte neben Aal vielleicht noch ein zwei schöne Döbel etc. an die Schnur bekommen. 
Es ist die selbe Stelle wo wir im April bereits ansaßen: 








Vermutlich wird das Kraut dort noch viel höher sein und der Fluss ist dort maximal 1m tief, das letzte mal war die Strömung auch nicht ohne....
Habt ihr vielleicht nen Tipp auf welche Methode und Köder ich dort vielleicht erfolgreich sein könnte ? 

Danke


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> .....vielleicht noch ein zwei schöne Döbel etc. an die Schnur bekommen.
> Habt ihr vielleicht nen Tipp auf welche Methode und Köder ich dort vielleicht erfolgreich sein könnte ?
> 
> Danke



Für letzteren Zielfisch und das gemächlichen, flache und wunderschöne Flüsschen schlage ich überraschenderweise  folgendes Businessend vor, Abstand Haken-Stopper ca 40cm:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich eh immer weniger, bis teilweise gar nichts mehr auf die Beschriftungen gebe.
> 
> Blöd ist halt nur, dass man viele Ruten ziemlich blind einkaufen muss und da kommen über die vielen Jahre schon einige "na ja's" zusammen.



Genauso ist das , meist eine wahre Lotterie, solange man nicht typidentisch nachkauft. Gute Angebote gibt's fast nur per Paket,

Dann hat man mit Paketerhalt, um eine Produktkontrolle und Retouren-Chance wahrzunehmen, nur eine weitere Chance:
Man muss den Neulingsstock wirklich schnellstens austesten, was über einen Kurztest hinaus eben immer sehr zeitaufwendig ist mit Angeltagen.
Ich kann dagegen nur das hernehmen von Vergleichsruten bestens empfehlen, also dass man am besten schon was richtig gutes feines parat hat.
Die Vergleichsrute oder -rolle darf auch nicht vollvermontiert verpackt irgendwo weit weg verstaut sein ...
Am besten hat man eine zugreifbare Testbox mit Gewichten usw., auch Zollstock, Bandmaß, Waage, Digi-Schieblehre.
Dann den neuen Stock dagegen (parallel) verbiegen, belasten, was dranhängen an Blei Futterkorbsimulation usw., fertige Soll-Gewichte vorbereitet.
Wie Andi und ich das beim Keschertest mit Wasserflaschen durchprobiert haben.

Auch Rolle(n) dran, einhängen und mal vom gut bekannt-ausgetest Monofil ein 18er Vorfach über die Rute abreißen (Platz,Halle,draußen).
Anschlagsstärkemessapparatur wäre der wichtigste Teil, insbesondere für Distanz und Spin, da werde ich noch weiter experimentieren mit den richtigen Brettchen oder Kunststoffabfallteilen. Auch hier setzt eine geliebte Vergleichrute sehr schnell maßstäbe, wenn man das Setup vorher in Serie durchprobiert hat, und festgehalten.
Bei einem Neu-Rolle-Test genauso verfahren, da die Bremse, Belastbarkeit bei Zug bis Abbriss, und das "Winschen" - Hochkurbeln von Last.
Rollen offenbaren sich leichter.

So ein Schnelltest sagt mir leider nicht, ob die Rute wirklich gut ist , aber mit einem guten (besseren! ) Vergleichsexemplar erreiche ich schon eine Aussage.

Was der Schnelltest immer leisten tut, ist eine "Gurke" zu erkennen und gleich wieder einzupacken.
Mein Rekord liegt bei 15min, von Auspacken, Anpacken, Vergleichsrute aus dem Schrank nehmen und daneben halten, 10min biegen und lasten, und dann wieder wegen unwürdig einpacken.
Am nächsten Tag ist das dann leicht bei der Post abzugeben, auch die Retourenemail dauert ja.
Aber der eingepackte Stock ist somit mental wieder weg  ... 


Interessanterweise konnte ich ein gutes Jahr später diese schnellstens wieder eingepackte Rute in einer gut abgestimmten Combo und idealen Testwasserbedingungen fischen, und es zeigte sich genau mit auch meiner natürlich passend  mitgeführten Vergleichsrute (die fast immer mit ist), dass dieses schnellretournierte Exemplar gar nicht mal schlecht und keinesfalls Schrott ist, aber genau ein Stück schlechter als die Vergleichsrute, und so nur zur Rumstehrute geworden wäre.
Und das gilt es zu vermeiden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird das Kraut dort noch viel höher sein und der Fluss ist dort maximal 1m tief, das letzte mal war die Strömung auch nicht ohne....
> Habt ihr vielleicht nen Tipp auf welche Methode und Köder ich dort vielleicht erfolgreich sein könnte ?


Recht schwer bebleite Pose ab 3g Kugelbirne, kann man mit 3g pro Meter und mehr steigern. Daran alles Stippköder, Made #1, Wurm #2.
Schnelles Wasser = schnell schnappende Fische, das wiegt manches auf.
Die Rute darf für's schwere Posenangeln nicht zu zart sein (25g), und nicht zu kurz wegen Strömungspur halten.


----------



## Andal

Das Thema hatten wir ja schon öfter. Ich verlasse mich da viel mehr auf mein Fingerspitzen- und Bauchgefühl. Mords Messwerkzeuge brauch ich da keine. Wenn es taugt, also mir taugt, dann ist das binnen Minuten entschieden und geht dabei sehr viel über die Optik. Was vor dem Auge nicht besteht, kann noch so gut sein, es wird dann kaum benutzt und hat verloren. 

So wie bei @Kochtopf und seiner vielzitierten "grässlichen Bolo". Wenn einem bei so einer Partnerin der Blick bricht, kann die sie sich mühen, wie sie will, dann wird das einfach nichts auf Dauer.  Wenn eine Rute der Hand und dem Auge des einzelnen Anglers schmeicheln mag, hat sie dagegen gewonnen, auch wenn sie gewisse Defizite mitbringt, die man dann gerne übersieht.


----------



## Andal

So lange man diese Angelstelle nicht aktuell sieht, dürfte alles ziemliche Kaffeesatzleserei sein.

Pauschal würde ich da recht rustikal vorgehen. So früh als möglich an den Platz und per kräftiger (Lot-) Rute und einem Blei etwas ausharken. Nicht viel, aber gerade so, dass man dann ein solides Blei, mit einer frei gleitenden Montage, dort setzen kann. Ausgerupftes Kraut und aufgewühltes Sediment, auf kleiner Fläche, zieht die Fische an, weil dort auch natürliche Nahrung blossliegt...!

Die rabiate Störung mag vielleicht für eine Stunde die Fische vergrämen, aber dann siegt die Neugier und der Wille zu fressen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Blöd ist halt nur, dass man viele Ruten ziemlich blind einkaufen muss und da kommen über die vielen Jahre schon einige "na ja's" zusammen.


Ach komm - das kann doch garnicht sein....
Das ist bei mir seit ich on bin, also seit 99, der absolute Standard.
Wie sollte wohl sonst dieser Rutenhain entstanden sein? Mindestens jede zweite im I-net gekaufte Rute taugt mir nicht zum Angeln, sondern wird irgendwie "weitergereicht". Das sind nicht unbedingt schlechte Ruten, sondern Teile, bei denen mich oft irgendeine Kleinigkeit stört, welche ich nichtmal immer benennen könnte... .


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach komm - das kann doch garnicht sein....
> Das ist bei mir seit ich on bin, also seit 99, der absolute Standard.
> Wie sollte wohl sonst dieser Rutenhain entstanden sein? Mindestens jede zweite im I-net gekaufte Rute taugt mir nicht zum Angeln, sondern wird irgendwie "weitergereicht". Das sind nicht unbedingt schlechte Ruten, sondern Teile, bei denen mich oft irgendeine Kleinigkeit stört, welche ich nichtmal immer benennen könnte... .


So ist das. Man wird mit dem Zeug einfach nicht warm und weiss oft nicht mal mehr, warum man sie sich gekauft hat. Aber anders herum wird auch ein Schuh draus. Nämlich jene Teile, in die man sich spontan im Angelladen verguckt und die einem sehr ans Herz wachsen.


----------



## geomas

@Tikey0815 - wie wäre es mit Schwimmbrot/Kruste als Oberflächenköder?
Hab ich ja noch nicht so oft praktiziert, es ist aber schon ein tolles Angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> geht dabei sehr viel über die Optik. Was vor dem Auge nicht besteht, kann noch so gut sein, es wird dann kaum benutzt und hat verloren.
> 
> Wenn einem bei so einer Partnerin der Blick bricht, kann die sie sich mühen, wie sie will, dann wird das einfach nichts auf Dauer.  Wenn eine Rute der Hand und dem Auge des einzelnen Anglers schmeicheln mag, hat sie dagegen gewonnen, auch wenn sie gewisse Defizite mitbringt, die man dann gerne übersieht.


Hochinteressant, optische Lockreize also! 
Da bin verwundert, da bin ich anscheinend bei Stangenkaufruten ganz anders unterwegs bzw. gestimmt.

Zu der Optik und Geschmücke und Zierwicklungen und Chromteilen wie auch "Leuchtringen" usw. denke höchstens: kann ich das wegmachen, wie leicht und gut? 
Zwergenschatzgold als Nibelungenschatz-Halde brauche ich nicht, da liegt sogar schon viel zu viel demontiertes. 
Zumal ich Metalle auf Ruten nur an wenigen Stellen tolerieren kann, das sind die Ringfassungen und die Rollenhalterschellen und dezent an Endkappe. 
Sonst stört alles, glitzert zuviel, und gefährdet gar den Blank unter Schwerlast.

Schöne Farben sind heute auch nicht mehr, da wird Glitter und Metallicgarn verwendet, was nur geht, 
als wenn der Angler ein dummer drauf reinfallender Raubfisch wäre ... 

Am besten ist für mich alles mattschwarz oder das Basis-Anthrazit - dann stört keine Optik. Schade, dass es keinen gescheiten schwarzen Kork gibt. 
Also Korkfarben und Buchenholzfarben zählt für mich auch als normal und gegebene (auch naturtarn-konform in Tockengras und Blättern) und nicht sonderliche Optik, das hat ein Aussehen und eine optimale Form, alles andere ist schlechter.

Ganz anders mit der Hand, Griffigkeit und Führung, das ist wichtig. 
Aber fast alle Ruten sind bei Spinrutenaufbauten verkehrt in der Hand, je moderner, desto schlimmer. Also dank Spargriffen immer ein Anpassungs/Bauprojekt mit enthalten.
Bei Friedfischruten-Artikeln kann man ja gerade noch auf lange Korkgriffe hoffen und nach schauen, mal sehen wie lange noch ...  
Aber auch da sind schreiendes Blau oder Warnblutrot auf dem Vormarsch.
Außer aus UK vielleicht, hoffentlich bleiben die dabei. Aber ein paar Hunnis alleine wegen Bunt+Glittervermeidung mehr bezahlen, ist nicht immer so toll.

Was mich primär interessiert, ist die Blankgüte, noch weit vor den wichtigen Ringen. 
Am Blank kann ich wenig ändern und nachbessern, alles was über 2cm vorne  am Tip wegschneiden geht, ist ein Projekt.
Die Blankgüte muss stimmen, kein Knüppel, aber stark und schnell, hart führen und smart-weich drillen. Sonst taugt der Stock einfach nicht, und erst recht nicht im Rahmen meiner hausinternen Konkurrenz.
Hakenhalter runter, Glitterblenden und bunte Deco-Artikel wegmachen, das ist eh schon Usus. 

Ich sehe die Rute nur noch als Option, fertig für mich gibt es quasi keine mehr, bei Spin ist das durch.
Die letzten waren wohl meine Friedfisch-Feeders gekauft in 2019 aus den Sonderresten aus längst vergangenen Zeiten.
Die sind noch gut ausgestattet gebaut gewesen und die Anbauteile sind tolerabel, muss ich nicht sofort runterreißen. Aber umso mehr fehlt mir eine extra Normalspitze.
Die Bolos sind ja auch alle mies gebaut und haben entscheidende Fehler, entweder ist wie meist der Griff-ohne-alles viel zu dick,
oder bei meinen superduper neuen jetzt mal zu dünn (!) . Und Nachbessern ist dort viel schwieriger als bei einer üblichen Steckrute.  

Die Farben und Aufdrucke bei den neuen Typen gehen verbreitet gar nicht.
Selbst die alte DAM Allround mit ihrem roten Schrumpfschlauch war dagegen eine Augenweide, habe zu Pfingsten eine live am Wasser gesehen und mal halten dürfen.


----------



## Andal

Da musst du gar nicht so wortreich werden... "Hättest du sie gesehen mit meinen Augen!" sagt und beschreibt eigentlich alles.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 - wie wäre es mit Schwimmbrot/Kruste als Oberflächenköder?
> Hab ich ja noch nicht so oft praktziert, es ist aber schon ein tolles Angeln.


Das ist so eine Sache, die Fische haben erstmal eine natürliche Scheu an die Oberfläche zu gehen, der Fischgreif sitzt ihnen genetisch im "Nacken".
Zum Glück sind wir inzwischen groß genug und die großen Greife alle erledigt! 

Wenn der Haast noch unterwegs wäre, wären wir auch anders schleichend im Gelände und vor allem am Ufer ...
Die jagten Laufvögel von 2,5 Meter Höhe und 250 Kilogramm Masse












						Haastadler – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Maori-Legende bestätigt: Riesenadler hätte Menschen angreifen können
					

Die vor 500 Jahren ausgestorbenen Haast-Adler gehörten zu den größten Raubvögeln aller Zeiten. Forscher haben bei Knochenuntersuchungen nun festgestellt, dass alte Geschichten der neuseeländischen Ureinwohner durchaus stimmen könnten: Die Tiere könnten Menschen attackiert haben.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Am liebsten machen die Fische es im Schwarm. Und man kann die Aktivität eigentlich immer sehen.
Ohne das ist Brot auf der Oberfläche schwimmen lassen auch nur Lotterie - wenn die tief stehen, ziemlich klar dem Schneidern entgegen.
Anfüttern nebenbei und warten auf Aktivität geht immer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Da musst du gar nicht so wortreich werden... "Hättest du sie gesehen mit meinen Augen!" sagt und beschreibt eigentlich alles.


Das liest sich so sehr philosophisch oder psychologisch, und wie immer bei diesen Schwabulierern sagt das nichts genaues nicht,
und ist vor allem nicht hilfreich bei der Selektion.

Ich interpretiere das aus der Kürze mal so, dass wieder die Individualität des Anglers zählt oder richtig durchkommt,
und das ist auch eine gute Sache!
Nämlich, dass man nicht die 2 Modelle von VEB-Standard zwangsweise nehmen muss.

Aber das Gegenteil, nämlich Ruten in Halden zu sammeln, ist auch nicht sinnreich, selbst wenn es mal kurzzeitig schön war.
Als ehemals stark betroffener und noch betroffener vom "Rutenurwald"  bin ich da emotional stark mit verbandelt.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 - wie wäre es mit Schwimmbrot/Kruste als Oberflächenköder?
> Hab ich ja noch nicht so oft praktziert, es ist aber schon ein tolles Angeln.


Ich probiere den Controller Float aus


----------



## Andal

Es ist auch kein in Formeln fassbares Etwas. Es bleibt immer, was es schon immer war. Subjektives Empfinden des Einzelnen. Der Versuch, es in eindeutige physikalische Werte zu fassen mag maximal aller Ehren wert sein, aber er ist sinnlos. Wir bauen ja nicht zusammen Brücken, oder Hochhäuser. Es gehen einzelne Individuen angeln und jeder einzelne empfindet nur für sich selbst. Die Philosophie und die Psychologie spielen da eine viel signifikantere Rolle, als die nüchterne Physik. Die Physik mag vielleicht einzelne Aspekte hinlänglich beschreiben, aber niemals den Angler selber. Der wird für sie immer so ungreifbar sein, wie ein Furz im Sturm für den Jäger. Er wird ihn womöglich für einen Augenblick gegenwärtig wahrnehmen, aber niemals zum verweilen bringen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Die Physik mag vielleicht einzelne Aspekte hinlänglich beschreiben, aber niemals den Angler selber



Aber hallo - die Masse/Trägheitsgesetze beschreiben mich schon hinlänglich...


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich probiere den Controller Float aus



Auf etwas größere Entfernungen fällt einem eher der Schwall beim Zupacken des Fisches auf als das Abtauchen oder seitliche Wegziehen des Controllers.
So zumindest meine Erfahrung. Viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spaß - ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist auch kein in Formeln fassbares Etwas. Es bleibt immer, was es schon immer war. Subjektives Empfinden des Einzelnen.
> ....


Vom grundlegenden stimme ich dir zu!

Aber wie bei Schuhen z.B. ist über die eine recht alberne Schuhgröße hinaus nur eine etwas detaillierte Beschreibung notwendig, um wirklich passende Schuhe zu erzeugen. Und das ist deutlich mm-kritischer als Angelrutengriffe oder Rutenlängen.

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe für die Zukunft das rechtzeitig zu managen  und am schnellsten zu sein, denn die Zukunft mit Industrie 4.2 kommt unabwendbar.
Egal wo dann stationiert (eher nicht China, Taiwan, Vietnam usw.), wahrscheinlich gleich in Bayern oder NRW. 
Mit dem genau vermessen und genau spezial-anfertigen zu lassen.
Manufakturen und Fließbänder mit Menschen haben dann ausgedient, 2030 schon als sicher angesehen.
Man bestellt sich einfach das richtige, nach seiner Fußvermessung. Oder seinem Rutenwunsch, bei den Ruten wird es noch einfacher.
Dazu bedarf es noch einiger Neukreationen für die Interessenten, aber prinzipiell sind die Bausteine vorhanden und real.

Dass die dämlichen Schuhläden mit hektarweise Schuhen und 1000 oder mehr unpassenden und vlt. 1 evtl. passenden dann ausgedient haben werden,
freut mich schon jetzt.
Auch solche Monsterangelläden, wo man nichts findet und einen halben Tag rumlaufen und suchen muss, vermisse ich schon jetzt nicht.
Aber die Leute (the dumb Consumers) müssen auch erst umlernen und dieses jagen und finden und einsammeln aufgeben wollen.

Mit dem Online-Shoppen sind wir ja schon auf dem besten Wege!


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist auch kein in Formeln fassbares Etwas. Es bleibt immer, was es schon immer war. Subjektives Empfinden des Einzelnen. Der Versuch, es in eindeutige physikalische Werte zu fassen mag maximal aller Ehren wert sein, aber er ist sinnlos. Wir bauen ja nicht zusammen Brücken, oder Hochhäuser. Es gehen einzelne Individuen angeln und jeder einzelne empfindet nur für sich selbst. Die Philosophie und die Psychologie spielen da eine viel signifikantere Rolle, als die nüchterne Physik. Die Physik mag vielleicht einzelne Aspekte hinlänglich beschreiben, aber niemals den Angler selber. Der wird für sie immer so ungreifbar sein, wie ein Furz im Sturm für den Jäger. Er wird ihn womöglich für einen Augenblick gegenwärtig wahrnehmen, aber niemals zum verweilen bringen.


Genau so ist es! 
Wenn Angeln eine berechenbare Sache wäre, man alles bis ins Detail planen könnte, das ganze noch wissenschaftlich begründen könnte, würde mir persönlich der Reiz fehlen! 
Man kann bestenfalls mit Kenntnissen und Erfahrungen die Erfolgschancen verbessern, aus Fehlern lernen und sich immer auf dem Laufenden halten! Aber niemals eine Garantie erzwingen. .......

Ich persönlich finde das auch absolut gut so !

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn Angeln eine berechenbare Sache wäre, man alles bis ins Detail planen könnte, das ganze noch wissenschaftlich begründen könnte


Michel, das Angeln als Projekt Fischfang beinhaltet als besonders unzuverlässige Komponente auch den Fisch, also sein Verhalten und Laune. Sowie das Wetter.

Das gilt für Tackle aber nicht, denn dass lässt sich schon gut konstruktiv und auch definiert mathematisch erfassen.


----------



## Waller Michel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ Michel, das Angeln als Projekt Fischfang beinhaltet als besonders unzuverlässige Komponente den Fisch, also sein Verhalten und Laune.
> 
> Das gilt für Tackle aber nicht, denn dass lässt sich schon gut konstruktiv und auch definiert mathematisch erfassen.


Das ist schon richtig! 
Habe mich vielleicht auch etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt? 
Ich meinte das Tackle im Zusammenspiel mit dem Angler und die dadurch entstehenden Möglichkeiten! 
Für den einen ist eine 2 Lbs Rute ein harter Stecken mit dem er nicht gefühlvoll angeln kann, für den anderen eine Rute die ihm zu weich ist um einen gescheiten Anschlag zu setzen. 
Das ist zwar in Zahlen auszudrücken aber jeder empfindet es trotzdem anders !

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jetzt verstehe ich, was du damit meinst.
Das sehe ich aber als die Erfahrung und Lernen des Anglers, das ist ein lebenslanger Prozess (von Mensch) mit probieren, erkennen und lernen.
Und furchtbar allgemein und umfassend, da brauchen wir nicht weiter ins Detail zu gehen.

Die Rutentechnik ist davon unabhängig, das ist Materialtechnik und Physik, auch eine korrekte Werteangabe wäre machbar und objektiv.
Eine korrekte 2lbs 12ft Rute bleibt immer eine korrekte 2lbs 12ft Rute, egal was der Angler gerade meint oder ihm quer sitzt.
Nicht die Rute ist daran schuld, wenn der Fisch wieder ausbüxt. Sondern wahlweise, dass der Angler zu blöde war, gepennt hat (getorft wie man im Norden sagt),
oder sich schlicht das falsche Gerät ausgesucht hat, oder allermeist eben das beschaffte Gerät sehr ungenau angeschaut, gewählt und geprüft hat. (s.o.)

Das oberwichtige Thema Rutenaktionen zur überhaupt tauglichen Beschreibung einer Rute (bisher effektiv überhaupt nicht vorhanden ! ) kommt da wieder wie ein Zombie als Torpedo rausgeschossen. Das ist oberwichtig; werde ich jetzt aber nicht vertiefen und episch ausbreiten.

Alle spezifischen Anglerwünsche und Meinungen werden aber gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen, weil der Fisch an sich und die Angelwelt Anforderungen stellt,
und die Vielfalt letztlich begrenzt ist, genauso wie wir Menschen, die innen alle sehr gleich und einheitlich aussehen, wie die Pathologen sagen.

Ich schätze das wir bei maximal +/- 50% liegen werden, und dass wir uns eher nur um +/- 20% bei den individuell subjektiven Bewertungen zu einer objektiven Rutenstärke unterscheiden.
Das ist gar nicht viel und lässt sich leicht bewerkstelligen bei einiger Produktauswahl, Karpfenruten mit 1.5 2.0 2.5 3.0 3.5 reichen ja schon hin für die individuelle Auswahl beim Ansitz Grund.
Wenn denn solche eine Flöte verfügbar ist  - dann geht man einfach eine Stufe hoch oder runter, vlt. noch einmal und bingo! passt.
Wie beim Schuhe kaufen, wobei das hinterher sehr viel mehr drücken kann.

Das persönliche Empfinden ist eigentlich eine graduelle Abweichung von der Mittelwert-Norm, da funktioniert zumindest als Basishilfswert sogar Statistik, auch wenn diese diabolische Beziehungen konstruieren kann (könnte).
Das zu handhaben ist kein wirkliches Problem, jede Person und jeder Angler braucht eigentlich nur seine Rutenbewertungskennzahl,
wahrscheinlich für die großen Einsatzklassen etwas anders ausfallend und damit eine Handvoll.

So ähnlich wie ich erfolgreiche Hand/Armvermessungen vorgenommen habe, also ein Anglerbodymaßprofil, und jede Rute besser passend aufbauen kann als jemand zuvor, sagen zumindest auch alle damit angelnden.
Das ist nicht schwer - man muss es nur tun und tun wollen!

Der Stangenrutenhandel will das absolut nicht, der will nur eine Sorte über Menge billigst möglich produzieren lassen und als Einheitsfraß an die Angler verkaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich, was du damit meinst.
> Das sehe ich aber als die Erfahrung und Lernen des Anglers, das ist ein lebenslanger Prozess (von Mensch) mit probieren, erkennen und lernen.
> Und furchtbar allgemein und umfassend, da brauchen wir nicht weiter ins Detail zu gehen.
> 
> Die Rutentechnik ist davon unabhängig, das ist Materialtechnik und Physik, auch eine korrekte Werteangabe wäre machbar und objektiv.
> Eine korrekte 2lbs 12ft Rute bleibt immer eine korrekte 2lbs 12ft Rute, egal was der Angler gerade meint oder ihm quer sitzt.
> Nicht die Rute ist daran schuld, wenn der Fisch wieder ausbüxt. Sondern wahlweise, dass der Angler zu blöde war, gepennt hat (getorft wie man im Norden sagt),
> oder sich schlicht das falsche Gerät ausgesucht hat, oder allermeist eben das beschaffte Gerät sehr ungenau angeschaut, gewählt und geprüft hat. (s.o.)
> 
> Das oberwichtige Thema Rutenaktionen zur überhaupt tauglichen Beschreibung einer Rute (bisher effektiv überhaupt nicht vorhanden ! ) kommt da wieder wie ein Zombie als Torpedo rausgeschossen. Das ist oberwichtig; werde ich jetzt aber nicht vertiefen und episch ausbreiten.
> 
> Alle spezifischen Anglerwünsche und Meinungen werden aber gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen, weil der Fisch an sich und die Angelwelt Anforderungen stellt,
> und die Vielfalt letztlich begrenzt ist, genauso wie wir Menschen, die innen alle sehr gleich und einheitlich aussehen, wie die Pathologen sagen.
> 
> Ich schätze das wir bei maximal +/- 50% liegen werden, und dass wir uns eher nur um +/- 20% bei den individuell subjektiven Bewertungen zu einer objektiven Rutenstärke unterscheiden.
> Das ist gar nicht viel und lässt sich leicht bewerkstelligen bei einiger Produktauswahl, Karpfenruten mit 1.5 2.0 2.5 3.0 3.5 reichen ja schon hin für die individuelle Auswahl beim Ansitz Grund.
> Wenn denn solche eine Flöte verfügbar ist  - dann geht man einfach eine Stufe hoch oder runter, vlt. noch einmal und bingo! passt.
> Wie beim Schuhe kaufen, wobei das hinterher sehr viel mehr drücken kann.
> 
> Das persönliche Empfinden ist eigentlich eine graduelle Abweichung von der Mittelwert-Norm, da funktioniert zumindest als Basishilfswert sogar Statistik, auch wenn diese diabolische Beziehungen konstruieren kann (könnte).
> Das zu handhaben ist kein wirkliches Problem, jede Person und jeder Angler braucht eigentlich nur seine Rutenbewertungskennzahl,
> wahrscheinlich für die großen Einsatzklassen etwas anders ausfallend und damit eine Handvoll.
> 
> So ähnlich wie ich erfolgreiche Hand/Armvermessungen vorgenommen habe, also ein Anglerbodymaßprofil, und jede Rute besser passend aufbauen kann als jemand zuvor, sagen zumindest auch alle damit angelnden.
> Das ist nicht schwer - man muss es nur tun und tun wollen!
> 
> Der Stangenrutenhandel will das absolut nicht, der will nur eine Sorte über Menge billigst möglich produzieren lassen und als Einheitsfraß an die Angler verkaufen.


Klar ist eine an die physiognomie angepasste Rute besser, aber es muss einem den Mehraufwand/-preis wert sein und man sollte sie auch dementsprechend nutzen (können) und zu guterletzr muss der Angler Wert drauf legen.
Mein alter Herr bspw. schmeckt bei Fleisch, Gemüse, Bier etc. Keine grossen Unterschiede, Hauptsache es ist viel da, salopp gesagt. Mir widerrum sind gute Zutaten durchaus Geld wert. Wer hat hierbei recht? Beide!
Ich hätte gerne eine auf mich abgestimmte 14' Matchrute - kriegt man die auch Kofferraumfest hin?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ja, ich stimme dir zu, es besteht ein Grundrecht auf Individualität! (auch @all)

Eine abgestimmte Matchrute in klassicher Bauweise mit Schieberingen und Parallelkork ist relativ leicht designed, weil der Griff von der Idee her klar ist.
Aber schon beim Korkdurchmesser scheiden sich die Komponenten, der Rutenbauhandel gibt nur 25mm und 27mm Durchmesser heraus.
Die Anglerhand kann aber anders sein, und die ändert sich auch nicht für jede gekauft Rute.
Wenn ich passende Schiebringe kaufen will, finde ich bestenfalls eine Kombination, nämlich mit fast exakten 25mm Kork oder Duplon.
22 und 23mm Kork gibt es praktisch nicht, aber Schieberinge. Für 27mm auch keine (mehr) im Angebot.
Wenn du dir nach Fingerlänge und Handflächenlänge den richtigen Durchmesser von 20 bis 30mm in wenigstens 1mm Stufungen raussuchen könntest, würdest du dich schonmal weitaus besser mit dem Stöckchen in der Hand fühlen, eben "genau" richtig. 
Dein längerer Arm passt schon nicht mehr zu jeder spartanisch aufgebaut Stangenkaufrute.
Angler differieren bei Griffen von 40cm bis 70cm, allenfalls in Extremen und vor allem speziellen Einsätzen nochmal +/- 5cm weiter, das war es aber.

Hier im Forum gab es mal den Fall mit einer Handbaurute gesamt etwa 75cm Grifflänge über Kork, und einer daneben abgebildeten Forelle von 70cm,
Und ganz viel dümmlichste Pöbeleien ob des kurzen Fisches ... das war überdeutlich, eben außer "Norm".

Wenn du jetzt länger als ich, etwa 65cm Korkgriff toll finden würdest, dann wärst du am Ziel.
Ob da noch ein bischen Pilz oder Kantenzusatzabsatz oder Spitze vorne dran wäre, eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit.

Für die Kofferraumkante wird es schwieriger, da wäre Vollglasfaser eine Option, oder eine Titanstange.
Aber sowas schweres willst du nicht. Und Autoklappen und Dichtungen können auch teuer sein, wenn es nicht mehr schließt oder durchnässt.

Einfacher wäre wohl ein "Autowarner" in der Rute, der die Blechmenge induktiv erkennt und vor dem "nahenden Auto" warnt.
Solange du SIE nicht in einem gepanzerten Schutzrohr verstaut hast; was das Warnerfeld unterbricht.
Also erst im Schutzrohr verpackt gibt die Rute Ruhe! 
Sollte reichen für dich als Erinnerung!


----------



## Minimax

So, habe gerade Starterlaubnis für ne Langstreckenflüsschenexpedition erhalten- mit überaus grosszügigem Zeitfenster. Jetzt gleich noch zum Angelmann, Krimskrams besorgen und dann piccobello alles vorbereiten. Ich freu mich Erkenntnisse vom letzten Mal zu überprüfen und einzwei neue Sachen auszuprobieren.

EDIT also, vermeintliche Erkenntnisse, oder ob bestimmte Details und Stellen doch eher Zufall waren, Erkenntnisse kann mans noch nicht nennen, sagen wir Aufälligkeiten


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann viel Erfolg Mini.
Und mach ein paar schöne Fotos.

Gewittert es bei dir gar nicht?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg Mini.
> Und mach ein paar schöne Fotos.
> 
> Gewittert es bei dir gar nicht?


Ja, wills versuchen. Hier in B hats heute verschiedentlich gegrummelt und es gab immer mal hier und da nen Guss bloß nichts für morgen beschreien, aber ich denke jeder Landstrich in der Umgebung wird dann und wann was abkriegen. Sollt es morgen in meinem Arbeitsgebiet mal was geben, will ichs entweder aussitzen, ins Gasthaus flüchten oder, im schlimmsten Falle muss ich abbrechen- da wäre ich aber wirklich untröstlich, also pst, pst, nur nichts beschreien...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ok bin schon ruhig.


----------



## Minimax

Oah, Prof, 
mach Dir keine Sorgen, wenn ich morgen vom Wettergott verscheucht werde, wurde ich ja letztes Wochenende so reichlich beschenkt, das ich noch von daher ein bisschen Anglerlatein und Bilder liefern kann, zum Beispiel diesen bilderbuchmässigen Swim, der diesen hübschen 45er Burschen geliefert hat:











Ob ich wohl nochmal so viel Glück haben werde? Ich bin schon wieder so aufgeregt, wetten ich kann wieder nicht einschlafen, und komm morgen erst spät aus den Federn, so dass ich pünktlich, wenn die ersten Tropfen fallen und es grummelt am Wasser ankomme?
So ist es nämlich immer!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder!
Das fällt mir auf dass dein Döbel ja auch schön farbig aussieht und meinen hier in nix nachsteht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!
> Das fällt mir auf dass dein Döbel ja auch schön farbig aussieht und meinen hier in nix nachsteht.


Vielleicht hat er ja im Olde Lad Style eines deiner Fotos recycelt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> mach Dir keine Sorgen, wenn ich morgen vom Wettergott verscheucht werde, wurde ich ja letztes Wochenende so reichlich beschenkt, das ich noch von daher ein bisschen Anglerlatein und Bilder liefern kann, zum Beispiel diesen* bilderbuchmässigen* Swim


Denk an die Zeckengefahr, das warme Wetter und auch noch Feuchte macht die richtig blutrünstig nun!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!
> Das fällt mir auf dass dein Döbel ja auch schön farbig aussieht und meinen hier in nix nachsteht.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ja im Olde Lad Style eines deiner Fotos recycelt




Hahaha, Na dann hätte ich eins mit einem der Profschen Monsterdöbel ausgewählt  Der Fisch ist wirklich schön und kam so aus der Kamera, auch sträubt er wütend die Flossen (An diesem schönen Tag sprangen einige der Johnnies beim Anhieb wie die Forellen aus dem Wasser, senkrecht mit gestreckter Schwanzflosse-herrlich!)
Dennoch fehlt seinem Flossenrot, dieser tiefe, fast in Rotwein oder Blut spielende Teint, der den Döbelstamm des Prof auszeichnet.


----------



## Papamopps

So, angekommen, aufgebaut... 
und abwarten, wann wir was fangen


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Denk an die Zeckengefahr, das warme Wetter und auch noch Feuchte macht die richtig blutrünstig nun!



Da bin ich an diesem Abschnitt unbesorgt, und natürlich habe ich die guten John-Wilson-Overkness an (so ähnlich wie bei Pretty Woman, nur in Oliv). Und da ich im Gegensatz zu Euch Menschen wechselwarm bin, trage ich auch in der schönen Jahreszeit eine enganliegende und undurchdringliche Garnitur langer Unterwäsche drunter. Ausserdem ist mein Blut giftig.

Was ich viel beunruhigender finde: Wenn ich doch gerade eben im Angelladen nur ein paar Maden und ein Briefchen Haken kaufen wollte, wie angekündigt, warum grinst mich grade eine neue Dropshotrute, mit zwar sehr interessanter Aktion, aber sagenhaft ordinärem und hässlichem Griff an? Vorher war die noch nicht da. Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok bin schon ruhig.


Nun mach ihm keine Angst. Wird schon schief gehen. 
@Minimax wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Experimenten und natürlich sehr viel Spaß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Da bin ich an diesem Abschnitt unbesorgt, und natürlich habe ich die guten John-Wilson-Overkness an (so ähnlich wie bei Pretty Woman, nur in Oliv). Und da ich im Gegensatz zu Euch Menschen wechselwarm bin, trage ich auch in der schönen Jahreszeit eine enganliegende und undurchdringliche Garnitur langer Unterwäsche drunter. Ausserdem ist mein Blut giftig.
> 
> Was ich viel beunruhigender finde: Wenn ich doch gerade eben im Angelladen nur ein paar Maden und ein Briefchen Haken kaufen wollte, wie angekündigt, warum grinst mich grade eine neue Dropshotrute, mit zwar sehr interessanter Aktion, aber sagenhaft ordinärem und hässlichem Griff an? Vorher war die noch nicht da. Fragen über Fragen..


Eine Zecke die dich beisst, würde vermutlich erfrieren.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Zecke die dich beisst, würde vermutlich erfrieren.



Tatsächlich werde ich eher selten besiedelt- das letzte mal im Herbst beim Pilzesammeln: Und da bemerkte ich die Zecke am Übernächsten Abend durch ihr herumkrabbeln auf meinem Kopfkissen. Das arme Tier hatte sich vermutlich in meinem spärlichen, aber wirren Schopf verborgen und versuchte nun zu fliehen. Ein Happs, ein Knacks, da wars um den verirrten Holzbock geschehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du hast da wohl eine geringe Infrarotsignatur und wenig verdampftes Buttersäure-Schweinefleisch-Aroma.
das ist sehr gut gegen deren Angriffsverhalten!

Lange Stiefel und lange Klamotten sind 90% Schutz, gerne aus fiesem Polyester und Acryl etc., superfein gesponnene Fädchen wie unsere Dyneemaschnüre, was sie gar nicht mögen mit dem Verhakeln.
Diese blutrünstigen Höllentiere wollen ja an haariges nacktes Fleisch mit zarter saftiger Haut, möglichst schnell und direkt.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast da wohl eine geringe Infrarotsignatur und wenig verdampftes Buttersäure-Schweinefleisch-Aroma.



Es liegt daran, das ich kaum Mana besitze. Das, und natürlich mein getrocknete-Hühnerkralle-Amulett.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> warum grinst mich grade eine neue Dropshotrute, mit zwar sehr interessanter Aktion, aber sagenhaft ordinärem und hässlichem Griff an?



Weil dein anderes ICH so eine Art Spinnfishing-Hyde ist?

Fotos, Fotos!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues Video vom Dicken....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil dein anderes ICH so eine Art Spinnfishing-Hyde ist?
> 
> Fotos, Fotos!



Na, der dahinterstehende Gedanke war nicht ganz so pervers, da ging ich schon einige Zeit mit rum: Im Moment sind ja kurze Grundruten mit Spitzenbisserkennung en vogue, und ich selbst bin ja sehr von der kleinen Darent Valley begeistert. Aber da würde ich mir einfach ein bisschen mehr bossingkapazität wünschen, also etwas kräftiger nach unten raus. Aber eben nicht gleich soviel wie die River Ambush, und die zahlreichen Picker sind mir zu unübersichtlich und weisen (so mein Verdacht) dann wieder doch zuviel Parabolik auf- Ausserdem benötige ich für diese Angelei keine Wechselspitzen.
Da geraten natürlich die dedizierten Dropshotruten mit ihrer eher spitzenbetonten Aktion und vor allem ihren sensiblen, zur Bissanzeige mit dem leichten Ledger geeigneten eingespleissten Spitzen ins Blickfeld - ich glaube ich hatte den Gedankengang mal erwähnt.
Ich muss sagen, die Rute die ich jetzt mitgenommen habe, würde aktionsmässig genau meine Wünsche nach einer "Stepped-Up-Darent" erfüllen, ist auch leicht und führig, aber das ganze Design unterhalb der Zierwicklung ist dermassen nuttig, das man eigentlich die ganze Partie verändern müsste- 
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich in Nordis @Nordlichtangler klage mit einfallen und gemeinsam bittere Tränen vergiessen, dass praktisch nur Bauteile für 25mm Korkgriffe mit einiger Kohäranz zu finden sind: Und ein 25er wäre deutlich zu dick für so ein Stöckchen. War auch schon ein Problem mit der extrem schlanken Minimax MkIII die jetzt ein neues Zuhause bei el Potto @Kochtopf gefunden hat.
Ist die Frage: Wenn ich die neue Rute morgen Fische, dann muss ich sie auch bezahlen- wenn nicht bring ich sie meinem Händler zurück. Und wie gesagt, Gewicht und Aktion sind schon prima.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was für eine isses denn?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für eine isses denn?



Ah, Du hast gemerkt das ich rumdruckse.. Na gut: Ne Daiwa "Chantal" ääh "Jaqueline" äähh-- "SIlver Creek" Hat Schlangenhautmuster in Silber auf der Griffstange.


----------



## Minimax

Wobei eben auch die Frage besteht, ob sich da ein Umbau überhaupt lohnt, oder ob nicht die feine Spitze bei Gelegenheit ohnehin geknackst wird.
Ich vermute es wäre am Besten, das Griffunglück mit Malerkrepp aufzufüllen und Korkstaub und Stücke von Mäusefell draufzukleben.

Aber dennoch: Die Aktion ist sweet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Optik ist ääähhmmmm naja aber ansonsten doch ein taugliches Stöckchen zum light feedern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei eben auch die Frage besteht, ob sich da ein Umbau überhaupt lohnt, oder ob nicht die feine Spitze bei Gelegenheit geknackst wird.
> Ich vermute es wäre am Besten, das Griffunglück mit Malerkrepp aufzufüllen und Korkstaub und Stücke von Mäusefell draufzukleben.




Schrumpfschlauch drüber und gut is!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, Du hast gemerkt das ich rumdruckse.. Na gut: Ne Daiwa "Chantal" ääh "Jaqueline" äähh-- "SIlver Creek" Hat Schlangenhautmuster in Silber auf der Griffstange.


Bei Daiwa immer hierhin gehen,
die haben eine super Artikeldatenbank  
da können sich die Konkurrenten mindestens 5 Scheiben von abschneiden.
Sogar Soll(Max-)preise drin! 






						DAIWA Deutschland - Spinnruten - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				



oben auf "alle" und "alphabetisch sortiert" stellen.
Sieht man gleich, ob in der Liste, oder Abverkauf - wo der Preis runter muss.

Wir ja wohl die sein, oder?
(die Griffe sind ja echt mehr als fraglich)





						DAIWA Deutschland - Spinnruten - SILVER CREEK UL SPIN - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				




Ich würde möglichst keinen HMC+ Blank mehrkaufen, das ist veraltet, schwer und langsam und deutlich weniger Spaß.
HVF X45 Blank muss dabeistehen!  

So für den Einsatz würde ich mir eher mal die hier in 28g in 2 sinnigen Längen anschauen bzw. vom Händler reinholen lassen. Zumal du ja oben schreibst, dass mittelstark dir fehlt.





						DAIWA Deutschland - Spinnruten - NINJA X JIGGERSPIN - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

GIbt es auhc mit Korktapetegriff und silberner Schlangenhaut:



			https://www.nordfishing77.at/media/image/5f/87/d0/daiwa_sc-ul-spin-rodBanmuoD1n8rn2.jpg


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast da wohl eine geringe Infrarotsignatur und wenig verdampftes Buttersäure-Schweinefleisch-Aroma.
> das ist sehr gut gegen deren Angriffsverhalten!
> .


Meine Frau nennt mich "die Kleine Heizung" und ich ernähre mich zu weiten Teilen von Schweineteilen. Die Mücken lieben mich, die Zecken meiden mich (hören wohl auf ihren Kardiologen, vielleicht zirkuliert auch zuviel Koffein in der Blutbahn)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aha, das ist das ältere Modell, habe ich noch im Papierkatalog.
Die ist nicht mehr im Webverzeichnis der aktuellen Ruten. Was für den Preis sehr gut sein kann ...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, der dahinterstehende Gedanke war nicht ganz so pervers, da ging ich schon einige Zeit mit rum: Im Moment sind ja kurze Grundruten mit Spitzenbisserkennung en vogue, und ich selbst bin ja sehr von der kleinen Darent Valley begeistert. Aber da würde ich mir einfach ein bisschen mehr bossingkapazität wünschen, also etwas kräftiger nach unten raus. Aber eben nicht gleich soviel wie die River Ambush, und die zahlreichen Picker sind mir zu unübersichtlich und weisen (so mein Verdacht) dann wieder doch zuviel Parabolik auf- Ausserdem benötige ich für diese Angelei keine Wechselspitzen.
> Da geraten natürlich die dedizierten Dropshotruten mit ihrer eher spitzenbetonten Aktion und vor allem ihren sensiblen, zur Bissanzeige mit dem leichten Ledger geeigneten eingespleissten Spitzen ins Blickfeld - ich glaube ich hatte den Gedankengang mal erwähnt.
> Ich muss sagen, die Rute die ich jetzt mitgenommen habe, würde aktionsmässig genau meine Wünsche nach einer "Stepped-Up-Darent" erfüllen, ist auch leicht und führig, aber das ganze Design unterhalb der Zierwicklung ist dermassen nuttig, das man eigentlich die ganze Partie verändern müsste-
> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich in Nordis @Nordlichtangler klage mit einfallen und gemeinsam bittere Tränen vergiessen, dass praktisch nur Bauteile für 25mm Korkgriffe mit einiger Kohäranz zu finden sind: Und ein 25er wäre deutlich zu dick für so ein Stöckchen. War auch schon ein Problem mit der extrem schlanken Minimax MkIII die jetzt ein neues Zuhause bei el Potto @Kochtopf gefunden hat.
> Ist die Frage: Wenn ich die neue Rute morgen Fische, dann muss ich sie auch bezahlen- wenn nicht bring ich sie meinem Händler zurück. Und wie gesagt, Gewicht und Aktion sind schon prima.


Das nötigt mich doch, mal meine Konger Black Heron, 240 cm, bis 25 gr. WG und der sensiblen Solidtip zu mißbrauchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Frau nennt mich "die Kleine Heizung" und ich ernähre mich zu weiten Teilen von Schweineteilen. Die Mücken lieben mich, die Zecken meiden mich (hören wohl auf ihren Kardiologen, vielleicht zirkuliert auch zuviel Koffein in der Blutbahn)


Du wärst ein interessanter Fall für totale Laboration, um das seltene Antizeckengen oder die Beimengungen in deinem Treibstoff genau zu finden und für die Menschliche Abwehr verfügbar zu machen!


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler ich konnt jetzt die Daiwaseite nicht im Detail checken, auf jeden Fall hat sie nicht die grauenvollen Roten Akzente der verlinkten Rute, aber
das hilft nichts, weil alles was Design an dem Stück ist, ohnehin grauenhaft ist. Schätze hab das Vorgängermodell.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Optik ist ääähhmmmm naja aber ansonsten doch ein taugliches Stöckchen zum light feedern.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> GIbt es auhc mit Korktapetegriff und silberner Schlangenhaut:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordfishing77.at/media/image/5f/87/d0/daiwa_sc-ul-spin-rodBanmuoD1n8rn2.jpg



Genau, genau, die ist es- sie entweiht grade mein schönes Studierzimmer mit ihrer Anwesenheit, aber:

Dann werd ich sie mal einweihen- Hahaha, es könnte sogar sein, das ich dann endlich mein grosses Ziel mit dieser Rute erreiche, denn die Götter sind launisch, und sie werden sich sicher einen Spass daraus machen, mir endlich den entsprechenden Fisch zu schenken: Aber es gleichzeitig unmöglich machen, dass ich ein stolzes Fisch-Kescher-Rolle-Rute Photo posten kann!
(Ich habe gerade eine meiner vielenNicht-CHina-Pins(hüstelhüstelMonokelrück) drangeschraubt: Sie beginnt bereits aus Protest zu rosten..)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann werd ich sie mal einweihen- Hahaha, es könnte sogar sein, das ich dann endlich mein grosses Ziel mit dieser Rute erreiche, denn die Götter sind launisch, und sie werden sich sicher einen Spass daraus machen, mir endlich den entsprechenden Fisch zu schenken: Aber es gleichzeitig unmöglich machen, dass ich ein stolzes Fisch-Kescher-Rolle-Rute Photo posten kann!




Gräm dich nicht, Mini.
Uns reicht ein Bild vom Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gräm dich nicht, Mini.
> Uns reicht ein Bild vom Fisch.


Sprich nur für dich!
Ich will die besudelte Pin und den peinlich berührten Blick mit einem 60er Döbel in den Händen und der Rute zwischen den Zähnen haben, am besten mit umgedreht Baseballkappe auf dem Kopf


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du wärst ein interessanter Fall für totale Laboration, um das seltene Antizeckengen oder die Beimengungen in deinem Treibstoff genau zu finden und für die Menschliche Abwehr verfügbar zu machen!


Hast du da connections?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gräm dich nicht, Mini.
> Uns reicht ein Bild vom Fisch.



Ähm, öh, ok- weiss nicht ob ich das Versprechen kann, 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
wie es so läuft- gilt das auch?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ähm, öh, ok- weiss nicht ob ich das Versprechen kann,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wie es so läuft- gilt das auch?


Wenigstens kein raubvogel


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack in einer kleinen Collage, was die geneigten Rutenkäufer erwartet in Zukunft:






Insofern ist jetzt besser als später, wo man den heißen alten Shit in der oberen Version noch bekommen kann.

Ich frag mich nur, wie sie 2023 oder so noch mehr einsparen wollen als bei dem untersten ... 
Vlt. mit dem Einmal-Rollenhalter, etwa wie mit Kabelbindern?
Dann entfiele auch das für die Absatzmenge lästige Wechseln der Rolle,
man müsste jedesmal eine zur Rute dazu kaufen und fest verbinden.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack in einer kleinen Collage, was die geneigten Rutenkäufer erwartet in Zukunft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insofern ist jetzt besser als später, wo man den heißen alten Shit in der oberen Version noch bekommen kann.
> Ich frag mich nur, wie sie 2023 oder so noch mehr einsparen wollen als bei dem untersten ...



Ist das eine Generationen Abfolge von oben nach unten? Es ist in der Zusammenschau schrecklich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast du da connections?


Falls mir ein Mediziner in spe über den Weg läuft, ist im Moment aber arg selten ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das eine Generationen Abfolge von oben nach unten? Es ist in der Zusammenschau schrecklich!


So angenähert, hatte jetzt einfach fürs oberste die konventionell gehaltene Ninja genommen, die ist immer ein bischen positiv-Asbach.
Die anderen sind in der Reihenfolge der Generationen richtig.
Hab aber auch Live-Objekte mit noch krasseren Griffen von Spro.
Da ist mal eine Live-Foto Session fällig, wird weit schöner.

Bei Shimano komme ich aktuell gerade bis 2007 zurück, kann man fast historisch forschen.
Muss bei Daiwa auch mal rückwärts forschen nach Vorgängern und Material, habe aber nur geringe Jahrgangszahlen an Papierkatalogen.

Die jetzt aktuell einem strikten Lesebann unterliegen, von wegen Klolektüre und so.
Ich meide alle Kataloge und Werbeseiten etc., und - es hilft schon gegen was neues haben wollen! 
Ich habe vor mir meinen eigenen Katalog zu machen - von dem was ich habe! 

Dazu gehören auch die gebauten Griffvarianten und Rutenbauten, das ist nicht vergessen ...


----------



## Minimax

Wie haste denn mit denen so gefangen, bzw. gibts first-hand.berichte ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wie was, wie soll ich die vielen Jahre in Form bringen, das würde ja eher ein zweiter Ükelthread. 
Eigentlich alle gefangenen Fische. Ich hab leider nicht so schöne Aufzeichnungen geführt wie Wuemmehunter.
Zudem war ich etwa seit 2003 und definitiv 2006 bis in 2018 hinein fast nur Spinangeln, also fast Friedfisch-abstinent. Wird schwierig mit davor, auch mit den Erinnerungen.
Im letzten Jahrtausend war das auch schlecht mit DigiCams, kommt mir vergleichsweise wie Steinzeit vor.
Seit 2019 sind Angelberichte zu den hiesigen Fischthemen hier im Thread verstreut, aber wenig Tackle-zentrierte Fotos.

Das mit dem fast gar nicht mehr Friedfischen hat sich mit dem Ükel wenigstens stark geändert, und das ist gut von wegen Entspannung am Wasser und so, und sich keinen Fangstress machen.
Dafür danke Jungs!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dafür danke Jungs!



Danke DIr, mein Lieber!


----------



## Waller Michel

Nachdem ich heute in der Oker die Spinnrute geschwungen hatte ,habe ich danach noch ein wenig mit der Pose und Maden geangelt! Gefangen habe ich nur ein paar Ükel .....
Beim letzten Wurf tauch dann auf einmal die Pose heftig ab ,wollte gerade Anschlag setzen, sehe ich ein Bisam hat sich in der Schnur verfangen! 
Meine Herren, das hatte ich auch noch nicht, das Tier hat sich gewunden und gezappelt ,dabei gefaucht !
Was eine Aktion bis ich das Tier zum Glück total unbeschadet aus den Schnüren befreit hatte ....und das noch mit Kopflampe im dunkeln !
Das gute Tierchen war dann auch richtig sauer und hatte versucht nach mir zu schnappen. ....zum Glück haben wir es beide unbeschadet überstanden! 

LG


----------



## geomas

Na das läuft ja hier am Stammtisch! Glückwunsch zur umfassenden Frei-Zeit morgen, @Minimax und auch zur neuen Rute.

Meine einzige DS-Rute soll ja auch irgendwann als Quivertip herhalten. Die sollte aktionsmäßig gut zur Döbelei geeignet sein und halbwegs ansehnlich ist sie auch noch (ne alte Greys).

Irgendetwas Friedfischmäßiges werde ich wohl am Wochenende unternehmen, aber noch habe ich keinen Plan (die Wetterprognose verspricht Gewitter).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ... und halbwegs ansehnlich ist sie auch noch (ne alte Greys).



alter Angeber.


----------



## geomas

^ haha, ich mag einfach die Griffe und Rollenhalter, die diese Firma früher verbauen ließ.
Heute ist bei denen offenbar der Wurm drin im Carbon. Kann nicht nachvollziehen, was die mit ihrem Modellprogramm treiben.

Und falls es Dich tröstet: meine zuletzt gekaufte (Nichtfriedfisch-) Rute hat einen so abstoßend häßlichen Griff, daß die Flußgötter mir verwirrt und ratlos ihre Fische zum Trost sandten. Ähnliches wünsche ich Dir.
Die hoffentlich irgendwann von Askari gelieferte Multi-Feeder-Rute ist noch so ein Beispiel für Griffkonstruktionen, die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Ich liebäugel auch gerade mit einer bzw dann 2 Ruten! 
Und zwar brauche ich noch schnell 2 Heavy Feeder in 14" Wurfgewicht über 200 Gramm ,das ich in der Schifffahrtsrinne angeln kann! 
Da Daiwa da leider nichts im Programm hat, bin ich bei Mosella fündig geworden! 
Länge 14" WG 250 Gramm !
Bin mal gespannt drauf 

LG


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ haha, ich mag einfach die Griffe und Rollenhalter, die diese Firma früher verbauen ließ.
> Heute ist bei denen offenbar der Wurm drin im Carbon. Kann nicht nachvollziehen, was die mit ihrem Modellprogramm treiben.



Ich finde greys (abgesehen von den Madenboxen) ohnehin sehr shady. Es gibt M.W. keinerlei Überblick über ihr aktuelles -oder verflossenes, wer weis es schon so genau? coarse fishing Programm, falls da überhaupt ein Plan oder eine Strategie dahintersteckt. Man weiss einfach nicht, was gebaut und was nicht mehr gebaut wird.

Bei den unteren/mittleren Rängen der Flyrods haben sie bewährte Baureihen mit vollkommen anders gestalteten Ruten ausgetauscht, und nach zwei Jahren schon wieder gewechselt- man findet sich nicht mwhr zurecht, aber die neuen, ganz anderen Ruten werden im gleichen Segment für gleiche Anwendungen angepriesen-

Über ihre Spinnruten kann ich nichts sagen, aber es ist ja nicht so, das sich die Posts der Spinboys vor Lobeshymnen über Greys überschlagen

Ich glaube die sind in Panik, oder intern zerstritten, aber sei es wie es sei, Greys fährt gerade echt seinen guten und traditionellen Namen vor die Wand. vgl. ABU, vgl. DAM.

Und überhaupt sind Greys Ruten zu hart. Ausser den GR30, aber die wurden ja zugunsten der kristallharten und scheixxe aussehenden GR40 eingestellt, die absolut anders ist aber dennoch als Nachfolger vermarktet wurde.


----------



## Papamopps

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel auch gerade mit einer bzw dann 2 Ruten!
> Und zwar brauche ich noch schnell 2 Heavy Feeder in 14" Wurfgewicht über 200 Gramm ,das ich in der Schifffahrtsrinne angeln kann!
> Da Daiwa da leider nichts im Programm hat, bin ich bei Mosella fündig geworden!
> Länge 14" WG 250 Gramm !
> Bin mal gespannt drauf
> 
> LG


Und was kostet so ein Schmuckstück?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> alter Angeber.


Ich "empfehle" es nicht gerne  aber die Balzer Diabolo Dropshot scheint einen richtigen Griff zu haben und schwarz zu sein
*ed*
Ich werde berichten


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich "empfehle" es nicht gerne  aber die Balzer Diabolo Dropshot scheint einen richtigen Griff zu haben und schwarz zu sein


Sowas macht dir Spass, nicht wahr, du Sadist? Das ist genauso, wie Du mir nach der legendären Fullesitzung die Ameisensäure auf die ChickenNuggets praktiziert hast-o, ja, glaub nicht ich hätte das nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Sowas macht dir Spass, nicht wahr, du Sadist? Das ist genauso, wie Du mir nach der legendären Fullesitzung die Ameisensäure auf die ChickenNuggets praktiziert hast-o, ja, glaub nicht ich hätte das nicht bemerkt.


Gelegenheit + Instinkt = Profit

Hab die selber erst gefunden und prompt bestellt - Leute ihr versaut einen.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gelegenheit + Instinkt = Profit
> 
> Hab die selber erst gefunden und prompt bestellt - Leute ihr versaut einen.



Gern geschehen!    _ (xyzxyzxyzeditxyz)_


edit: das war Öl ins böse Feuer. Pardon.

Hoffentlich ist ein MK-Sammelbildchen dabei...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gern geschehen!    _ (xyzxyzxyzeditxyz)_
> 
> Hoffentlich ist ein MK-Sammelbildchen dabei...



EDIT

Ich hatte mal eine Balzer Diabolo Allround, ein fürchterliches Trumm von Rute: 
Aber sie war vom Glück begünstigt, mit ihr fing ich unter Pottos Guiding in einer
Nacht meine erste richtige Barbe, meinen ersten Wels und meinen stattlichsten Aal-
es war ein Fehler die Rute zu verkaufen

herzlich

Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Gern geschehen! Ist da wenigstens ein Bibelspruch auf der Peitsche?


Dann müssen der schwarze Hahn vom Nachbarn (Ayam Cemani falls es wen interessiert) und mein Notfall-Opfer-Set die Sache richten


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nur noch noch kurz reingeworfen, muss schlafen gehen, morgen weiter, nachmittags vlt. sogar ein Angeltermin ... 


Greys ist wie auch Hardy nun "ABU", die sind noch zum Newell Brands Purefishing dazugekauft worden, nun befreit seit kurzem als neue Purefishing, immerhin als reiner Angler-Label.
Hier stehen sie auch nun aktuell:





						Explore Pure Fishing's Brands including PENN, Berkley, and More | Pure Fishing
					

Pure Fishing is the leading global provider of fishing tackle, lures, rods and reels with a portfolio of brands that includes Abu Garcia, Berkley, PENN, Ugly Stik and more!




					www.purefishing.com
				




Große alten Namen, alle zusammengestopft, oft nur durch lokale Schwerpunkte für bestimmte Länder unterschieden, mit dem Vermarktungsgedanken sie da traditionell mit dem alten Markennamen in ihren ehemaligen Ländern weiter zu betreiben, also eine Schein-Lokalisierung installiert zu halten.

Bei Purefishing war eines lange Zeit schon sehr gut:
Die Ersatzteilgestellung und Garantieumtausch, dass muss man denen lassen (im Gegensatz z.B. zu Shimano DE/NL).
Selbst die alte Greys mit ihren Fabel-Garantien war alleine nicht besser.

Einzelne "freie" Angelfirmen auch ehemaliger großer Namen existieren kaum noch, am ehesten kommen da noch ein paar Japaner hin.
Aber Daiwa (+Cormoran) ist Kaufhausbesitz Globeride, Ryobi ist Kaufhausbesitz Joshyua/Weihei.
Gamakatsu-Spro weiß ich nicht genau, aber anscheinend keine Änderung.
Shimano ist dank den Radeln noch frei und bildet selber einen Konzern mit einigem verschlucktem schon.


Es gibt hauptsächlich an großen Label-Groups mit ihren vielen geschluckten Marken:

1) Purefishing Group (US)
ABU Garcia, Berkley CHUB Fenwick Greys Hardy  Hodgman Johnson JRC Mitchell Penn Pflueger Sébile Shakespeare Spiderwire Stren UglyStik

2) Zebco Group (US), Zebco, Quantum, Browning, aber auch alte Marke Snap in Zebco.


			Zebco Europe -  Home
		

https://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/zebco/unsere-marken

3) Shimano (JP)








						SHIMANO Fishing | Deutschland
					





					fish.shimano-eu.com
				



+ G.Loomis PowerPro + Köders siehe:





						Official Blue Fox® Lures USA Site | Freshwater Lures
					

Treasured by anglers everywhere, Blue Fox® freshwater lures offer premium quality spinners, spoons & accessories designed for all techniques and conditions.




					www.rapala.com
				




4) Daiwa-Globeride (JP) mit Daiwa, Cormoran, Daiwa-Cormoran Sportartikel-Vertrieb, +  Edwin, Snow Peak





						DAIWA Deutschland – Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				




5) Gamakatsu (JP, NL für EU) mit Spro, Cresta, Pole Position
seit 1955 mit  Angelhaken, https://www.gamakatsu.nl/about_us

6) Svendsen Sport (DK) "is today among the biggest suppliers of fishing tackle in Europe", Ron Thompson, Scierra, Savage Gear, Prologic, Imax, Lenz Optics, Water Wolf, DAM, Quick, Effzett, MADCAT and MAD
Vertrieb Okuma (orginal), größter Rollenhersteller, aber fast sonst alles als OEM, besonders auch an 1) 2) 5) 6)

7) Ryobi (JP/TW), für weltweit fast nur noch Zulieferer, Vertrieb über WFT


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nur noch noch kurz reingeworfen, muss schlafen gehen, morgen weiter, nachmittags vlt. sogar ein Angeltermin ...



Wirklich cooles Futter, kann ich heut nicht mehr in Ruhe lesen, danke dafür.
Wünsche Dir morgen schöne Stunden am Wasser, mal sehen wer noch so loskommt, könnt ein Gutes Wochenende in the ÜK werden,
hg
Mini


----------



## geomas

Preston/Korum/Avid Carp/Sonubaits sind doch auch unter einem Holding-Dach gelandet, oder? 
Achtung Spekulation: irgendwie assoziiere ich die mit Zebco?


----------



## Kochtopf

Mal was anderes: bei Edeka gibt es mittlerweile Dinkel Sandwichtoast von gut und günstig, der Handelsmarke von denen - es ist etwas gummiartiger als sein Weizenäquivalent und lässt sich prima kneten. Und es hat einen deutlich höheren Proteinanteil als das Weizensandwichtoast - das klingt für mich erstmal vielversprechend und hält womöglich besser am Haken. Auch wenn bei Brot sicherlich die Optik zur fängigkeit beiträgt, so glaube ich, dass Fische den Proteingehalt von Nahrung wahrnehmen und oftmals Eiweißreiche Nahrung bevorzugen. Wenn ich mal ans Wasser komme schreit es förmlich nach einem Test  High protein- wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: bei Edeka gibt es mittlerweile Dinkel Sandwichtoast von gut und günstig, der Handelsmarke von denen - es ist etwas gummiartiger als sein Weizenäquivalent und lässt sich prima kneten. Und es hat einen deutlich höheren Proteinanteil als das Weizensandwichtoast - das klingt für mich erstmal vielversprechend und hält womöglich besser am Haken. Auch wenn bei Brot sicherlich die Optik zur fängigkeit beiträgt, so glaube ich, dass Fische den Proteingehalt von Nahrung wahrnehmen und oftmals Eiweißreiche Nahrung bevorzugen. Wenn ich mal ans Wasser komme schreit es förmlich nach einem Test  High protein- wie seht ihr das?



Getestet werden muss, soviel ist klar. Ich glaube am grünen Tisch aber nicht an die erhöhte Lockwirkung auf die Fische und die  HNV-Theorie was Opportunisten am Fluss angeht. Ich glaube aber, das ein solcher neuer, etwas klebriger-schwererer Flocken-Teig Köder ganz andere Möglichkeiten eröffnen könnte, was die Taktik betrifft, nämlich einen Universal zurichtbaren und pertionierbaren Köder dabeizuhaben. Wie, öhm.äh, die herkömmliche Brotflocke. HuIch glaube, wir Flussangler sollten auf Aromen und Duftspuren setzen.


----------



## geomas

^ da bin ich ratlos, wirklich.

Persönliche Vermutung: Fische schnappen erstmal nach allem, was irgendwie nach Nahrung aussieht (und spucken es gegebenfalls wieder aus).
Gewisse optische und aromatische Reize lösen (wie bei uns Zweibeinern) einen „Muß ich haben-Reflex” aus.
Aber an Ködern wird alles erstmal ins Maul genommen, was irgendwie interessant ist.

Im Stillwasser mit „stationären” Fischen mag die spätere Bekömmlichkeit, der Nährwert des Futters eine Rolle spielen, im Fluß meiner Meinung nach eher nicht.
Und das ist das Stichwort: im Kühlschrank lagert Saint Albray („vollmundig & würzig”). Mal sehen, was damit passiert...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sprich nur für dich!
> Ich will die besudelte Pin und den peinlich berührten Blick mit einem 60er Döbel in den Händen und der Rute zwischen den Zähnen haben, am besten mit umgedreht Baseballkappe auf dem Kopf


Wird jetzt im Stübchen noch ein Folterkämmerlein eingerichtet?


----------



## Mescalero

#Eiweißbrot

Am See hatte ich mal ganz ordinäres Roggenbrot dabei weil mir der Toast ausgegangen war. Als Breadpunch und geknetet als Kugel serviert - einen Unterschied konnte ich nicht unbedingt feststellen. 
Für den gelegentlich am Köder nippenden Angler ist es aber definitiv fängiger!


----------



## Waller Michel

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und was kostet so ein Schmuckstück?



Ach gar nicht mal so schlimm. ...79,99 euro plus Versand! 
Da kann ich gut mit leben. ...Rollen habe ich noch dafür! 

LG Michael


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack in einer kleinen Collage, was die geneigten Rutenkäufer erwartet in Zukunft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insofern ist jetzt besser als später, wo man den heißen alten Shit in der oberen Version noch bekommen kann.
> 
> Ich frag mich nur, wie sie 2023 oder so noch mehr einsparen wollen als bei dem untersten ...
> Vlt. mit dem Einmal-Rollenhalter, etwa wie mit Kabelbindern?
> Dann entfiele auch das für die Absatzmenge lästige Wechseln der Rolle,
> man müsste jedesmal eine zur Rute dazu kaufen und fest verbinden.



Auf dieses Problem bin ich erst diese Woche gestoßen. Hab mir vor einigen Jahren zu erst ne Quick Neo Spinning in 2,40 mit 10-30g gekauft und dann noch mal eine in 15-45g. Die Ruten gefallen mir alle nie schon wegen der weißen Farbe, korkgriff und der Ringanzahl. 
Nach langen Suchen nach ner leichteren Barschrute bis 2,10 müsste ich feststellen das es diealte Neo nicht mehr gibt und diese jetzt durch so schreckliche Griffe und Moosgummi ersetzt wurde. Für mich ein klarer Nichtkauf.
Die kurze Rute wollte ich ja auch für die friedfischerei unter Büschen verwenden als nicht unbedingt als Raubfischrute. 
Jetzt hab ich mich dazu durchgerungen doch mein Recyclingprojekt anzugehen und daraus ne schöne UL zu bauen was ich auch mit sehr leichten Schwimmern Fischen könnte. 

traurig das alles immer Materialsparender wird. Aus reinen Kork wurde nur noch Korklaminat und dann wissen wir ja wie es weiter ging. Am Ende blieb nur noch ein Schrumpfschlauch als Griff über, siehe Karpfenruten. 
Hätte die Raubfischrute der F&F einen Korkgriff hätte ich sie mir zum Karpfenfischen gegönnt aber so lass ich’s besser. Leider wird da von den Herstellern an der Falschen Stelle gespart.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ da bin ich ratlos, wirklich.
> 
> Persönliche Vermutung: Fische schnappen erstmal nach allem, was irgendwie nach Nahrung aussieht (und spucken es gegebenfalls wieder aus).
> Gewisse optische und aromatische Reize lösen (wie bei uns Zweibeinern) einen „Muß ich haben-Reflex” aus.
> Aber an Ködern wird alles erstmal ins Maul genommen, was irgendwie interessant ist.
> 
> Im Stillwasser mit „stationären” Fischen mag die spätere Bekömmlichkeit, der Nährwert des Futters eine Rolle spielen, im Fluß meiner Meinung nach eher nicht.
> Und das ist das Stichwort: im Kühlschrank lagert Saint Albray („vollmundig & würzig”). Mal sehen, was damit passiert...


Ich glaube an schweren Tagen kann es den Unterschied machen, wenn die Fische wegen Sonne, Kormoran etc vergrämt sind und unter ihren Büschen schmollen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Auf dieses Problem bin ich erst diese Woche gestoßen. Hab mir vor einigen Jahren zu erst ne Quick Neo Spinning in 2,40 mit 10-30g gekauft und dann noch mal eine
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mich dazu durchgerungen doch mein Recyclingprojekt anzugehen und daraus ne schöne UL zu bauen was ich auch mit sehr leichten Schwimmern Fischen könnte.
> 
> Hätte die Raubfischrute der F&F einen Korkgriff hätte ich sie mir zum Karpfenfischen gegönnt aber so lass ich’s besser. Leider wird da von den Herstellern an der Falschen Stelle gespart.


Wenn man stark den Griff und das HT umbaut, ist die 2,50m =8'3" eine sehr schöne Länge, die sich vielfach bewährt hat.
Man kann 6 (bei genau 2,44m) bis 10cm hinten gut am Blank ankleben, ich habe sogar mehr Zusatzlänge angebaut, oberhalb von 8cm wird aber ein neues Futteral fällig. 

Die 2,5m Länge wurde z.B. mit den Yasei Pike wiederbelebt, gilt genauso auch fürs Birger's Nachrute usw.








						FISCH & FANG Edition: Zanderkönig Wobblerrute + UV-Lampe - Pareyshop.de
					

FISCH & FANG hat zusammen mit Sportex die erste Spinnrute entwickelt, die speziell für das nächtliche Wobblerangeln auf Zander ausgelegt ist: Die Zanderkönig Wobblerrute. Die Aktion der 2,50 Meter langen Rute ist so getrimmt, dass man das maximale Gefühl für die leichten Zanderwobbler, wie den...




					pareyshop.de
				



Beim Lesen von US-Katalogen ist mir früher aufgefallen, dass für Muskie das auch eine Art Höchstlänge bei deren Bootsangelei darstellt.
Ich hatte nun einige hin und umgebaut, 7'9" und 8' auf die 8'3" gebracht.
Und die taugen fast genauso gut wie eine "Große", haben aber merklich weniger Kopflast und sind automatisch straffer und damit meist schneller als 270cm (was eben auch vom Fasermaterial und Durchmesserverlauf abhängt).
Und hat mir mit verkürzter Länge und Armbelastung schon mal das Angeln bei defekten Wurfarm ermöglicht, der das 3m schwingen eine Zeitlang nicht mehr ausgehalten hat.

Außerdem habe ich immer nach Mindest+Maximallängen gesucht, sei es Griff gesamt ca. 60cm für mich, und Drillnotwendigkeiten.
Ich habe eine Faustformel, die sagt das sich die Ruten*schwingungs*länge für die Drillfederung sich aus mindestens 2mal Zielfischgröße (wegen "Schwanztanz" und schnellen Drehungen) ergeben soll, weil Ruten eben nicht auf ganzer Länge, sondern nur partiell von vorne her arbeiten. Kontaktabbruch zum Haken ist immer Mist. Bestenfalls kann man 1/2 für sicher federnd in Rechnung stellen. Und der Griff ist allermeist sehr starr.
Bei der Vermessung nach 3.75 Methode wird auch der Griff abgezogen.

Also ergibt sich danach die (Mindest-) Rutenlänge RL  für drillkräftige Fische - wie auch unsere 3 Top Silberlinge Döbel Aland Rapfen  -
mit RL = 2 * Zielfischlänge + persönliche Grifflänge.
Wenn ich die realistische Traummarke 95cm  nehme und meine 60cm Griff dazu nehme, komme ich auf  2*95+60 = 250cm !
Das taugt auch für echte Groß-Forellen und schöne Hechte, muss für mich auch enthalten sein.

Was mir erklärt hat, warum selbst die Baitcaster-Bootangler in USA doch auf diese Länge für gesicherte Fischdrillerfolge hochgehen, wo ansonsten klein klein gemacht wird.
Und Küsten-Mefo-Angler damit auch immer öfter klarkommen.
Und praktisch ist es super bewährt, ob mit einer 8'1" oder 8'3", die Anglerwelt ist davon einfach nur begeistert, von den wenigen verfügbaren eher im oberen Preissegment angesiedelten Ruten.

Also beim Umbauen eine leicht machbare Option, die Rute super etwas aufzuwerten, ohne dass sie sperrig wird und im Busch nicht mehr taugt.


----------



## Kochtopf

> RL = 2 * Zielfischlänge + persönliche Grifflänge


Hmmm... bei der Laube wäre das:
20cm × 2 + 60cm - die perfekte Ükelrute ist also einen Meter lang?!
Ich glaub da musst du nachbessern


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ähem, genau das hat meine Frau schon eruiert, gewollt und auch praktisch bewiesen! 
Die 12ft Matchrute gefiel ihr nicht, auch die 10ft waren immer noch zuviel.

Rotaugen + Ukelstippen vom Bootsteg und auch Boot (Massenandrang und Eimer vollmachen für Pfanne).
Gezielt lieber ohne Pose mit einem ca. 2g Blei als Senker, vorne Stippvorfach.
Sie wollte das und hat die Eisangelrute dafür ausgesucht und gekauft (bzw. ich an der Kasse).
Das größte Problem war dann hinterher nur der kurze Duplongriff, der auf hauttechnische Abwehr beim längeren halten stieß.
Damals wußte ich noch nicht viel von der praktisch immer erfolgenden Giftbegasung - Duplon hät das besonders gut in sich.
Aber es wurde eben Kork für den Austausch gekauft.

Das Dinges mit seinen etwa 70cm gesamt funktionierte, Griff viel kürzer für einen solchen Eis-Picker.
Ich habe erstmal länger nur gestaunt, diese Mini-Kurz-Stipp-Tunk Mormyschka-artige Methode hat schon was  
Dass noch einige andere kleine Picker ala Felchen und Hegene dazukommen, gehört auch zu ihrem Rotaugenthema.

Die Erreichbarkeitsfrage gerade mit der Pose kommt dann zur Drilllänge noch dazu, wenn man irgendwo rüber und weiter wo hin will, Dirigieren und Führung ist manchmal alles.
Aber wenn Angler(in) einfach strack nach unten senken kann, ist das in der Tat nicht notwendig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wird jetzt im Stübchen noch ein Folterkämmerlein eingerichtet?


Nein nein, hier ist mein Folterkeller. Frei nach Rorschach (Watchmen)*: ich bin nicht mit euch eingesperrt, ihr seid es mit mir 

*ab ca. 1:20


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube an schweren Tagen kann es den Unterschied machen, wenn die Fische wegen Sonne, Kormoran etc vergrämt sind und unter ihren Büschen schmollen



Meinst Du, daß Fische „riechend” unterscheiden können, was nahrhaft und gesund ist und was nur lecker?
Dann wären unsere schuppigen Freude der Species Homo sapiens meilenweit voraus.
Wir Zweibeiner sind doch alle von der „Lebensmittel”-Industrie komplett verdorben (ich besonders) und wissen gar nicht mehr, wie richtige Nahrung schmecken muß.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte nun einige hin und umgebaut, 7'9" und 8' auf die 8'3" gebracht.
> Und die taugen fast genauso gut wie eine "Große", haben aber merklich weniger Kopflast und sind automatisch straffer und damit meist schneller als 270cm (was eben auch vom Fasermaterial und Durchmesserverlauf abhängt).




Das erzähl ich dir doch schon seit Jahren aber wolltest unbedingt immer 10ft(VHF, Aspius...)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Nordlichtangler 
Ich meinte nicht die Rute vom Birger sondern die vom Kallweit mit dem absteckbaren Handteil. Meine DAM Carp ist genau so aufgebaut nur etwas leichter im WG.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Diese da? Gerade erst beim suchen gesehen gehabt:








						FISCH & FANG Edition: Predator Float Rute - Pareyshop.de
					

Die Hecht-Posenrute - Fast zwei Jahre dauerte die Entwicklung der FISCH & FANG „Predator Float“, eine 3,60 Meter lange Carbonrute mit 2,5 lb Testkurve, die speziell aufs Posenfischen auf Hecht abgestimmt ist. „Das Angeln mit diesen Ruten ist ein Träumchen“, schwärmt Redakteur Thomas Kalweit über...




					pareyshop.de
				



Wenn dich sowas als Grundlage interessiert für weniger Dealer-Spende, ich habe was spannendes in sogar wunderbarem 36t Carbon gefunden und 2 Saisons nun genutzt.
(Was ich wg. den nur Restbeständen im offenen Forum nicht verbrennen will)

Ich dachte an die von Birger, weil wir hier die ganze Zeit bei kurzen Ruten zugange waren.
Er hat das ja definitiv mit Zandern bis an den Meter ausprobiert gehabt, und ich habe mit ihm drüber geratscht bzw. geschrieben.
Zumal es (mir immer) um Abwägungen 10ft 9ft 8ft geht; die 2,9m und 2,5m sind nun auch noch dazu gekommen.

Dann habe ich den Zusammenhang zu den deinen beiden  Quick Neo Spinning in 2,40  nicht richtig erfasst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das erzähl ich dir doch schon seit Jahren aber wolltest unbedingt immer 10ft(VHF, Aspius...)


Das bereue ich ja auch nicht, trotz einiger Qualen und einem größeren Geldspendeaufwand an notleidende Tackler.

Aber besser als nur 8'3" oder nur 10'    ist    8'3" *und* 10' verfügbar! 

Mit den längeren bis rauf zu 10'6" sogar - kann ich an schwierigen Ufern in und unter Wasser sehr viel mehr ausrichten als mit dafür zu kurz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Außerdem, ein sozusagen Investor-Glücksfall:  

Genau diese 2 ultimativ königlichen langen Typen  (und paar Geschwister noch)  bekäme ich jetzt nichtmal mehr, und es gibt nicht vergleichbares mehr, weil eben auch nur noch wenig Nachfrage besteht, oder die "Mode" jetzt anders verläuft.
Bequem und Komfort scheint auch vielen wichtiger als maximal Fisch piercen.

Mit der neuen 3. Kohlefaserblankgeneration mit eingebauten Vielfachdiagonalen ab 2010 (Shimano HPC, Daiwa HVF X45), einem Quantensprung was Gewicht und Schrotfestigkeit bedeutet hat, sind viele ältere gelungene Konstruktionen leider verschwunden und nicht mehr neu besetzt worden - die ganze Blankart ist verschwunden bzw. nur noch mit weit weicheren Billigblanks besetzt worden, wenigstens ein paar Einsteigerklassen werden beinhart weiter geführt.

Die ehemals top 3m Ruten stehen sich bei meinem nächsten "Sammler"-Dealer tot, andere haben alles geräumt, das Angebot ist winzig geworden, selbst in den Katalogen.
Und wenn Ruten lange im Regal stehen, sind allermeist ihre Beringungskonzepte sehr veraltet, einen alten schweren "Klumpatsch"-Ringaufbau kauft ja kein kundiger Angler mehr, man merkt es auch deutlich, sofern man etwas Vergleich hat. Hat z.B. auch die Daiwa Aqualites getroffen.
Und für Bastel-Umbauprojekte ist es allermeist noch zu teuer, auch wenn der Preis schon halbiert wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Meinst Du, daß Fische „riechend” unterscheiden können, was nahrhaft und gesund ist und was nur lecker?
> Dann wären unsere schuppigen Freude der Species Homo sapiens meilenweit voraus.
> Wir Zweibeiner sind doch alle von der „Lebensmittel”-Industrie komplett verdorben (ich besonders) und wissen gar nicht mehr, wie richtige Nahrung schmecken muß.


Guter Ansatz!

Da die permanent in den Flüssen zumindest in einer Abwasserbrühe schwimmen müssen und nicht raus können, werden die ganz sicher alle gängigen Durftstoffe und Chemikalien kennen und ausblenden gelernt habe, wie Menschen auf dem Bauernhof, einem Stahlwerk oder derben Autoabgasen.

Dass die manche verwendete Aromen von Haus aus schon kennen, wie Naturaromaöle, ist ja sogar ausgeschlossen.

Trotzdem wirkt das, es muss nach was riechen bzw. im Wasser molekular fluidieren, die Neugier ist sehr sicher der wichtigste Lockfaktor.

Ich habe es mal als Vielschwimmer im Schwimmbad mit Unterwasser riechen probiert.
Erstaunlich selbst im Chlorwasser, dass ich Shampoo und Körperlotion eines Vor-mir-schwimmers locker über 10 und mehr Meter riechen konnte,
oder bei einiger Konzentration mit geschlossenen Augen und Kopf wenden in Schlangenlinie der Geruchsspur folgen konnte.
Seitdem habe ich noch mehr Respekt vor der Fähigkeit von Haien bzw. diesem unfehlbaren Leitsystem zum interessanten Happen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> dass ich Shampoo und Körperlotion eines Vor-mir-schwimmers locker über 10 und mehr Meter riechen konnte,
> oder bei einiger Konzentration mit geschlossenen Augen und Kopf wenden in Schlangenlinie der Geruchsspur folgen konnte.




War das Weibchen oder Männchen?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Meinst Du, daß Fische „riechend” unterscheiden können, was nahrhaft und gesund ist und was nur lecker?
> Dann wären unsere schuppigen Freude der Species Homo sapiens meilenweit voraus.
> Wir Zweibeiner sind doch alle von der „Lebensmittel”-Industrie komplett verdorben (ich besonders) und wissen gar nicht mehr, wie richtige Nahrung schmecken muß.


Nein, aber was hochkalorisch und Proteinhaltig ist erscheint uns auch besonders appetitlich und lecker (vgl. Krustenbraten mit Altbiersauce und Knödeln im Vergleich zu einem Salat, veganiten mal ausgenommen). Also denke ich, Fische ticken da nicht anders als wir und merken recht schnell was Fett und glücklich macht und da hat die Sache dann einen Haken. Marc Erdwin hat Magermilchpulver in seinem Teig als Proteinbooster, Öfföffs "MF-Futter" (=LB mit geschredderten Brekkies) nutzt Katzenfutter weil es mehr Protein enthält als Hundefutter  usw usw..

Die fische denken sicher nicht "uh das ist gesund, prima", sondern das Ziel ist eher eine Art Krümelmonsterattacke auf den Haken zu erzielen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Professor Tinca
Verfängliche Frage 
Ich meine aus der Erinnerung, das Weibchen merklich mehr Geruchsstoffe im Wasser hinterließen, also mehr "getankt" hatten.

Die Hai-Mensch-Statistik sagte auch schon lange sowas aus, wird auf deutlich duftender zurückgeführt.
Also nie ohne Weibchen im offenen Meer schwimmen gehen!!

Noch mehr locken Hunde die Haie dicht heran, die haben auch die weit interessantere Paddelfrequenz.
Die Hunde merken es instinktiv aber oft schneller als ihre Menschen und verpieseln sich schnellstens an Land ...
Also nie mit Hund im offenen Meer schwimmen gehen!!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War das Weibchen oder Männchen?


Ich kann mir vorstellen dass man im ersteren Falle recht schnell eine richterliche Verfügung mit Nährungsverbot bekommt ("Hilfe, irgendein irrer taucht mir ständig nach und guckt auf meinen Hintern")


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Noch mehr locken Hunde die Haie dicht heran, die haben auch die weit interessantere Paddelfrequenz.
> Die Hunde merken es instinktiv aber oft schneller als ihre Menschen und verpieseln sich schnellstens an Land ...




Hai zu Hund verhält sich wie Hecht zu Maus...........

Gar nicht so groß die UNterschiede zwischen Salz- und Süßwasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen dass man im ersteren Falle recht schnell eine richterliche Verfügung mit Nährungsverbot bekommt ("Hilfe, irgendein irrer taucht mir ständig nach und guckt auf meinen Hintern")




Lässt sich doch wissenschaftlich begründen das absonderliche Verhalten.


----------



## Minimax

So, die Daiwa Chantal hat unter anderem mit diesem Moppelchen ihr Rückgrat bewiesen, allerdings auch mit deutlichen Abstrichen in der Bisserkennung ggü. der Darent. 
Jetzt ist im und am Flüsschen allerdings Siesta angesagt, mal sehen, ob sich es später wieder belebt. Gähn...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fein, dass dir Belohnung gewährt wurde vom Döbelflussgeist !  

Die deine graue Silvercreek ist Modell 2016 Katalog


Ich sag ja, ohne min. HVF ist das kein Mehrwert ggü. anderem Mitteklassecarbon.
Im Katalog sah ich noch, dass die Ninja X Jiggerspin in aktuell 2 Versionen existiert, die neue 11206 hat damit definitiv einen ausgewiesen HVF-Blank (leider ohne X45 Zusatz).

NINJA X JIGGERSPIN(=weiche Spitze) Modell 2019/20 Katalog
11206-240    NJXJ 28G    2.40    7-28  EVP73€   HVF Kohlefaserblank
NINJA X JIGGERSPIN(=weiche Spitze) Modell 2017 Katalog
11629-240    NJXJ 28G    2.40    7-28  EVP70€   HMC Kohlefaserblank

Diese Bagaluten verstecken das sehr mit den Modellwechseln, muss man akribisch bei jedem Angebot schauen, oft sind sogar 3 ziemlich gleich aussehende Varianten und exakt dem gleichen Handelsnamen in den Neuwarenshops unterwegs ...


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> FISCH & FANG Edition: Predator Float Rute - Pareyshop.de
> 
> 
> Die Hecht-Posenrute - Fast zwei Jahre dauerte die Entwicklung der FISCH & FANG „Predator Float“, eine 3,60 Meter lange Carbonrute mit 2,5 lb Testkurve, die speziell aufs Posenfischen auf Hecht abgestimmt ist. „Das Angeln mit diesen Ruten ist ein Träumchen“, schwärmt Redakteur Thomas Kalweit über...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pareyshop.de



Der Kalweit ist für mich hierzulande schon ne echte Koryphäe. Authentisch, nicht künstlich aufgesetzt, offen und scheint über die Jahre nie seine angenehme Art verloren zu haben. Zumindest aus der Ferne betrachtet. Wußte garnicht das er eine Hecht Rute mitentwickelt hat.
Weiß jemand ob es die nur in dieser Stärke gibt?
Dickes Petri noch @Minimax zum herrlichen Dickkopf!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fein, dass dir Belohnung gewährt wurde vom Döbelflussgeist !
> 
> Die deine graue Silvercreek ist Modell 2016 Katalog
> 
> 
> Ich sag ja, ohne min. HVF ist das kein Mehrwert ggü. anderem Mitteklassecarbon.
> Im Katalog sah ich noch, dass die Ninja X Jiggerspin in aktuell 2 Versionen existiert, die neue 11206 hat damit definitiv einen ausgewiesen HVF-Blank (leider ohne X45 Zusatz).
> 
> NINJA X JIGGERSPIN(=weiche Spitze) Modell 2019/20 Katalog
> 11206-240    NJXJ 28G    2.40    7-28  EVP73€   HVF Kohlefaserblank
> NINJA X JIGGERSPIN(=weiche Spitze) Modell 2017 Katalog
> 11629-240    NJXJ 28G    2.40    7-28  EVP70€   HMC Kohlefaserblank
> 
> Diese Bagaluten verstecken das sehr mit den Modellwechseln, muss man akribisch bei jedem Angebot schauen, oft sind sogar 3 ziemlich gleich aussehende Varianten und exakt dem gleichen Handelsnamen in den Neuwarenshops unterwegs ...


Da du gerade im Flow bist: Balzer wirbt bei der Diabolo mit Im7 Kohlefaser in Verbindung mit kwx carbon - was zur Hölle bedeutet das? Ist das relativ hochwertig für ne 40 eur rute? Und sind Karbon und Kohlefaser nicht das gleiche?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da du gerade im Flow bist: Balzer wirbt bei der Diabolo mit Im7 Kohlefaser in Verbindung mit kwx carbon - was zur Hölle bedeutet das? Ist das relativ hochwertig für ne 40 eur rute? Und sind Karbon und Kohlefaser nicht das gleiche?


Zu den "Katalogangaben namhafter Hersteller"..........

"jane, was ist das?"
"Keine Ahnung John, aber es ist neu UND verbessert!"


----------



## Minimax

Guckt mal Raubfischstammtisch. WTF? Das kommt davon wenn man Raubfuschruten zum Friedfischangeln benutzt, und Bienenmaden statt dem guten Tulip!
Ich geh jetzt zum Auto und hol die Darent.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Guckt mal Raubfischstammtisch. WTF? Das kommt davon wenn man Raubfuschruten zum Friedfischangeln benutzt, und Bienenmaden statt dem guten Tulip!
> Ich geh jetzt zum Auto und hol die Darent.


Und du musst dennoch die DS Rute kaufen weil du sie gefischt hast, oder? Also hast du für einen mittelklasse Döbel einen grotesk hässlichen Staubfänger gekauft- war es das Wert?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rute passt super zum Kescher.
Deshalb hat er die bestimmt gekauft.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rute passt super zum Kescher.
> Deshalb hat er die bestimmt gekauft.......


Ich sehe leider gar kein Bild


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe leider gar kein Bild





Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349525


----------



## geomas

Haha, das mußte ja so kommen. Petri zu all Deinen Fängen, lieber Minimax!

Ich hingegen werde gegen den Strom schwimmen (tapfer wie einst Töpfer) und keine DS-Gerte dem Friedfischen umwidmen sondern andersrum. 
Mit der DV gehts nachher zu einem Flüsschen in der Nähe. Dort gibts keine Döbel, aber Alande und Plötz und so. Vermutlich wird die Darent Valley aber diesmal nicht mit Flocke, Mais oder Tulip bestückt. Und auch der Käse bleibt im Kühlschrank.

Mal sehen, ob ich mehr fange als Mückenstiche und Zeckenbisse.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und du musst dennoch die DS Rute kaufen weil du sie gefischt hast, oder? Also hast du für einen mittelklasse Döbel einen grotesk hässlichen Staubfänger gekauft- war es das Wert?


So etwas hätte es sicher von FTM noch reichlich schriller gegeben!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und du musst dennoch die DS Rute kaufen weil du sie gefischt hast, oder? Also hast du für einen mittelklasse Döbel einen grotesk hässlichen Staubfänger gekauft- war es das Wert?



DREI Mittelklassedöbel und einen Hecht, aber ja, prinzipiell ist das die Story.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> DREI Mittelklassedöbel und einen Hecht, aber ja, prinzipiell ist das die Story.


Als Guide hättest du die neue Rute bestimmt raus, bei diesem Fang sind andere bereit mehr zu zahlen als deine Rute gekostet hat.


----------



## Minimax




----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


>


Wieso sehe ich jetzt plötzlich Helge Schneider durch den Kakteenhain reiten?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> So etwas hätte es sicher von FTM noch reichlich schriller gegeben!


Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal nen teleskopkescherstiel von FTM gekauft und dann vergessen. Siehe da: harmoniert hervorragend mit dem Korum Kescherkopf und hebt ohne Bedenken 2 PSD ( Prof Standard Döbel, 1 PSD wird durch eine 1,5l PET Flasche Wasser simuliert), auch wenn die Sachen größtenteils hässlich sind so scheinen sie doch hochwertig zu sein


----------



## Minimax

Huzzah, Junngs,
Es ist endlich geschafft, mit einem tollen 54er bin ich im Club! Der erste Döbelbiss seit dem Burschen von heut Mittag, so ein langer, heißer zäher Tag, und dann sozusagen auf dem Weg zum Auto nochmal ein wunderbares Fangglück! 
Ich drück Euch alle herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Huzzah, Junngs,
> Es ist endlich geschafft, mit einem tollen 54er bin ich im Club! Der erste Döbelbiss seit dem Burschen von heut Mittag, so ein langer, heißer zäher Tag, und dann sozusagen auf dem Weg zum Auto nochmal ein wunderbares Fangglück!
> Ich drück Euch alle herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Mit dem Stylo-Zahnstocher? 
Die Götter sind grausam und gerecht zugleich.
Allerherzlichstes Petri mein Gutster!!
Cheerio!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Mit dem Stylo-Zahnstocher?
> Die Götter sind grausam und gerecht zugleich.
> Allerherzlichstes Petri mein Gutster!!
> Cheerio!


Dankeschön, old chap. Den imaginierten Mächten sei dank nicht, sondern mit ner properen englischen Friedfischrute, cum lege artis.
Den Zahnstocher hab ich in den Kofferraum verbannt, als sich heut Nachmittag rausgestellt hat, das er Hechte anlockt.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein nein, hier ist mein Folterkeller. Frei nach Rorschach (Watchmen)*: ich bin nicht mit euch eingesperrt, ihr seid es mit mir
> 
> *ab ca. 1:20


Oh Alex. Hier wurde erst vor kurzem der Ükel zerpflückt, was hier geht und was nicht. Und dann bringst du so was hier rein. Geschmacklos!!! Hoffentlich kann ich heute Nacht schlafen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ach Jungens, lacht doch mal, heute ist ein schöner Tag, vielleicht einer der Schönsten!





Auf dem Heimweg wurde ich Zeuge eines bemerkenswerten Naturschauspiel- während an meinem Angelplatz den ganzen Tag eitel Sonnenschein herrschte, kam es weiter östlich zu heftigem Regen. Auf dem Heimweg fuhr ich darauf zu, eine Schiefergraue, dräuende Wand, von der untergehenden Sonne mystisch angestrahlt und dämmernden ins tiefe Blau versinken. Und direkt vor mir, ein perfekter, leuchtender Doppelregenbogen, so intensiv, wie ich ihn selten sah, da hat die Natur gelächelt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Huzzah, Junngs,
> Es ist endlich geschafft, mit einem tollen 54er bin ich im Club! Der erste Döbelbiss seit dem Burschen von heut Mittag, so ein langer, heißer zäher Tag,




Toll dass es endlich geklappt hat Mini!
Petri Heil und willkommen im Club.

Bilder und die genauen Fangumstände bitte noch......


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach Jungens, lacht doch mal, heute ist ein schöner Tag, vielleicht einer der Schönsten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf dem Heimweg wurde ich Zeuge eines bemerkenswerten Naturschauspiel- während an meinem Angelplatz den ganzen Tag eitel Sonnenschein herrschte, kam es weiter östlich zu heftigem Regen. Auf dem Heimweg fuhr ich darauf zu, eine Schiefergraue, dräuende Wand, von der untergehenden Sonne mystisch angestrahlt und dämmernden ins tiefe Blau versinken. Und direkt vor mir, ein perfekter, leuchtender Doppelregenbogen, so intensiv, wie ich ihn selten sah, da hat die Natur gelächelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349558


Handy am Steuer verboten. Aber ich lasse das durchgehen. Tolles Bild. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Handy am Steuer verboten.



Ich hatte die Hände dabei garnicht am Lenkrad. Also war ich nicht am Steuer. Also alles legal,
Hg,
Dein
Minimax Matlock Lentzen


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Hände dabei garnicht am Lenkrad. Also war ich nicht am Steuer. Also alles legal,
> Hg,
> Dein
> Minimax Matlock Lentzen


Ein Stuntman bist du auch noch. Wenn ich eine Frau wäre, ich würde dich auf der Stelle heiraten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ein Stuntman bist du auch noch. Wenn ich eine Frau wäre, ich würde dich auf der Stelle heiraten.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Naja, Jason, mein gutaussehender und durchtrainierter Stammtischbruder, es gäbe da schon Möglichkeiten. Aber ich schätze, wir würden voll viel Stress von unseren Missusen bekommen.


----------



## geomas

Oh, na da bin ich ja erleichtert, daß die von mir so heftig beworbene Darent Valley nicht in die Knie gegangen ist.
Also ein herzliches Petri zum Prachtdöbel, lieber @Minimax ! Hoffentlich auf einen klassischen Köder und nicht auf Bienenmade...


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Naja, Jason, mein gutaussehender und durchtrainierter Stammtischbruder, es gäbe da schon Möglichkeiten. Aber ich schätze, wir würden voll viel Stress von unseren Missusen bekommen.


Ne, da gibt es keine Möglichkeiten. Und wenn das meine Holde hier lesen könnte, dann steht sie morgen vor deiner Tür. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, na da bin ich ja erleichtert, daß die von mir so heftig beworbene Darent Valley nicht in die Knie gegangen ist.
> Also ein herzliches Petri zum Prachtdöbel, lieber @Minimax ! Hoffentlich auf einen klassischen Köder und nicht auf Bienenmade...



Dankeschön, lieber Geo, und überhaupt danke liebe Ükels für Euren Zuspruch! Der Fisch war träge und sluggish, verglichen mit so manchem zornigen Mittvierziger- und, keine Sorge, er biss auf einen Vergleichsweise kleinen Tulipwürfel , ganz wie es sich gehört. Und die Montage, oder Montur, wie ich von nun an sagen werde, war zufälligerweise von einer Kamikazehaften Schlichtheit, es bleibt also dabei: Location, Location, Location!  arghh, meinte natürlich Watercraft, watercraft, watercraft.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, na da bin ich ja erleichtert, daß die von mir so heftig beworbene Darent Valley nicht in die Knie gegangen ist.
> Also ein herzliches Petri zum Prachtdöbel, lieber @Minimax ! Hoffentlich auf einen klassischen Köder und nicht auf Bienenmade...


Eine Darent Vally hatte ich ja auch noch im Visier. Aber ich lass das erstmal. Bin ja echt dankbar, dass ich die Sache mit der Noriscona bei meiner Frau durchgekriegt habe. Wollen wir erst einmal ein wenig Zeit ins Land schweifen lassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Ne, da gibt es keine Möglichkeiten. Und wenn das meine Holde hier lesen könnte, dann steht sie morgen vor deiner Tür.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mit dir an und einer Sporttasche in der Hand "Der ist jetzt dein Problem!"


----------



## geomas

Heute war ich ausschließlich in unfriedlicher Mission unterwegs.






Konnte an Flüsschen z trotz extremen Bewuches ein, zwei mögliche Swims ausmachen und sah gar einen anständigen Aland (?).
Der sah sich den von mir angebotenen Köder genau an, hat ihn sogar angestupst, dann aber das Interesse verloren.
Recht viele Fische um 10-12cm waren an der Oberfläche unterwegs, bin unsicher bei der Bestimmung. Testweise gefüttertes Toastbrot wurde von den Minis dankend angenommen.
Hätte auch ratzfatz auf ne einfache Grundmontage umbauen können, aber dann hätten die Lütten wohl ewig am Köder herumgezerrt.





Die größte beangelbare Stelle. Hier könnte man mit Bolo oder Stippe angreifen oder mit ner Grundmontage.

Mußte heute an die Tipp-Angelei denken, so, wie sie in alter Literatur beschrieben ist.
Hatte Glück mit dem Wetter: hab nur etwas erfrischenden Regen abgefaßt und das Gewitter zog nördlich an mir vorbei.
Ein Eisvogel kam vorbei, am gegenüberliegenden Ufer war offenbar ein Hund hinter einem Rehbock her.



OT: Falls es jemanden interessiert: die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver ist mit der gelben Spitze auch zum Werfen und Führen von kleinen Kunstködern geeignet.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> .
> .... und sah gar einen anständigen Aland (?).
> Der sah sich den von mir angebotenen Köder genau an, hat ihn sogar angestupst, dann aber das Interesse verloren.



Danke für den schönen Bericht- und die zitierte Siruation ist sicher eine der spannendsten unseres schönen Hobbies, aber:

Welcher Köder denn nun, welcher, Mann, welcher?


----------



## geomas

Vorsicht OT:
Ich war heute mit kleinen/kleinsten Spinnern und nicht minder kurzen Wobblerchens unterwegs.
Der mutmaßliche Aland (40 hatte er sicher) hatte sich für einen Salmo Hornet in Fisch-Farben interessiert, aber nicht zugepackt. Dann war er weg.
Für die süßen „Bug-Wobbler” war evtl. die Strömung zu schwach. Die sind an den stark bewachsenen Abschnitten der Flüsschen x und y hoffentlich in ihrem Element. Man kann sie bis kurz vor Hindernisse treiben und dort super „vibrieren” lassen.


----------



## geomas

Korrekte Friedfisch-Köder:
Im Kühlschrank ruhen Saint Albray in „vollmundig-würzig” und auch in „l'intense”.
Sandwichtoast hab ich auch noch, Mais sowieso. Vermutlich gehts morgen ab aufs Land, dann wohl wieder zu Flüsschen x und/oder y.

Das Flüsschen z hebe ich mir für Tage mit weniger verfügbarer Zeit auf.


----------



## Minimax

herrje, ich freue mich schon auf die Hilarity wenn demnächst das Thema mal wieder auf künstliche Mais- und Hanfkörner sowie Maden kommt...  
Der Weichkäse kann ein echter Bringer sein, was das Aromaliebende Schuppengetier betrifft- Aber das ganze Handling, Portionieren, Anködern, am Haken beim Wurf behalten ist ein wahrer Alptraum, insbesondere jetzt bei den gerade so erträglichen Temperaturen. Vermutlich wäre es am praktischten einen Teig daraus zu machen, aber das erfordert Zeit und setzt den Aroma-Faktor herab. hab auf jeden Fall einen Backup-Standard-Köder dabei, wie Du ja bereits beschrieben hast.


----------



## Waller Michel

Minimax schrieb:


> herrje, ich freue mich schon auf die Hilarity wenn demnächst das Thema mal wieder auf künstliche Mais- und Hanfkörner sowie Maden kommt...
> Der Weichkäse kann ein echter Bringer sein, was das Aromaliebende Schuppengetier betrifft- Aber das ganze Handling, Portionieren, Anködern, am Haken beim Wurf behalten ist ein wahrer Alptraum, insbesondere jetzt bei den gerade so erträglichen Temperaturen. Vermutlich wäre es am praktischten einen Teig daraus zu machen, aber das erfordert Zeit und setzt den Aroma-Faktor herab. hab auf jeden Fall einen Backup-Standard-Köder dabei, wie Du ja bereits beschrieben hast.


Wenn Teig mit Käsearoma müsste man evtl Parmesan mit einarbeiten. ...
Mein Teig für Barben mit dem ich früher experimentiert hatte ,da habe ich auch Weichkäse Parmesan und gelben Lebensmittelfarbstoff mit rein gepackt. ...und Aga Aga. ...hielt soooo einigermaßen am Teighaken ! 
Vielleicht eine Idee? 

LG


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Heute war ich ausschließlich in unfriedlicher Mission unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konnte an Flüsschen z trotz extremen Bewuches ein, zwei mögliche Swims ausmachen und sah gar einen anständigen Aland (?).
> Der sah sich den von mir angebotenen Köder genau an, hat ihn sogar angestupst, dann aber das Interesse verloren.
> Recht viele Fische um 10-12cm waren an der Oberfläche unterwegs, bin unsicher bei der Bestimmung. Testweise gefüttertes Toastbrot wurde von den Minis dankend angenommen.
> Hätte auch ratzfatz auf ne einfache Grundmontage umbauen können, aber dann hätten die Lütten wohl ewig am Köder herumgezerrt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die größte beangelbare Stelle. Hier könnte man mit Bolo oder Stippe angreifen oder mit ner Grundmontage.
> 
> Mußte heute an die Tipp-Angelei denken, so, wie sie in alter Literatur beschrieben ist.
> Hatte Glück mit dem Wetter: hab nur etwas erfrischenden Regen abgefaßt und das Gewitter zog nördlich an mir vorbei.
> Ein Eisvogel kam vorbei, am gegenüberliegenden Ufer war offenbar ein Hund hinter einem Rehbock her.
> 
> 
> 
> OT: Falls es jemanden interessiert: die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver ist mit der gelben Spitze auch zum Werfen und Führen von kleinen Kunstködern geeignet.


An dem schönen Bacherl könnte man es ja auch mal mit Bolo und "Stellmade" versuchen. Geht ja vor allem darum, wer in diesem nassen Urwald so alles wohnt.


----------



## geomas

Ja, an Bolo oder die neue alte Telematche hatte ich schon gedacht. Die könnten passen an solchen Stellen. Wider besseren Wissens bin ich ja nicht so der Maden-Freund und Wurm sorgt bei aller Vorsicht für Tiefschluck-Rekordversuche der kleinen Barsche (hab ich leider früher dort erlebt). 
Vielleicht probier ich es mal mit Mais.
Verbrieft ist dort übrigens das Vorkommen von Plötz und Rotfeder, Aland und Ukelei, Barsch und Hecht sowie von den früher erwähnten Rundmäulern.
Auch Fettflossenträgerinnen kommen dort vor, auch wenn die jetzt in dem recht langsam fließenden, warmen Gewässer vermutlich nicht so viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da du gerade im Flow bist: Balzer wirbt bei der Diabolo mit Im7 Kohlefaser in Verbindung mit kwx carbon - was zur Hölle bedeutet das? Ist das relativ hochwertig für ne 40 eur rute? Und sind Karbon und Kohlefaser nicht das gleiche?


Karbon und Kohlefaser sind eigentlich das gleiche.
Wobei manchmal bei dem Wort Carbon gemeint ist, dass Kohlefaser mit drin ist, also auch anderes reinkommt.

Das ist hier auch der Fall, wenn vom KWX Carbon geredet wird:
Balzer Steckrute Diabolo X Drop Shot
Beim „KWX“-Carbon werden Metallfäden in die Kohlefasermatte verwebt

Das ist eigentlich eine unnötige dumme Sache.
Bei sehr viel Metallfäden ware die vlt. an der Autoklappe nicht gleich ganz ab.
Aber grundsätzlich passt Carbon und ein Metallgeflecht nicht zusammen und wollen auseinander, Wärmedehnung und Emodul sind vollkommen anders.


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, an Bolo oder die neue alte Telematche hatte ich schon gedacht. Die könnten passen an solchen Stellen. Wider besseren Wissens bin ich ja nicht so der Maden-Freund und Wurm sorgt bei aller Vorsicht für Tiefschluck-Rekordversuche der kleinen Barsche (hab ich leider früher dort erlebt).
> Vielleicht probier ich es mal mit Mais.
> Verbrieft ist dort übrigens das Vorkommen von Plötz und Rotfeder, Aland und Ukelei, Barsch und Hecht sowie von den früher erwähnten Rundmäulern.
> Auch Fettflossenträgerinnen kommen dort vor, auch wenn die jetzt in dem recht langsam fließenden, warmen Gewässer vermutlich nicht so viel Spaß haben.


Barsche da glaubt man wirklich nicht was die sich alles reinschaffen !
Bei uns in der Oker beißen im Moment die Ükel wie die verrückten!
Hatte begonnen mit 10er Madenhaken von Gamakatsu und 2 Maden. ...das sind sie drauf wie verrückt! Dann bin ich hoch auf 3 Maden dann auf 4 !
Die haben das gar nicht richtig ins Maul bekommen und trotzdem!
Man musste den Haken noch nicht einmal richtig lösen. ......einfach nur den ganzen Ükel nach vorne schieben 

Manchmal ist wirklich heftig!

LG


----------



## Mescalero

Jason schrieb:


> Handy am Steuer verboten. Aber ich lasse das durchgehen. Tolles Bild.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wer NdA Videos postet, gehört von Rechts wegen umgehend denunziert. 
Aber der Delinquent war noch paralysiert von Schabeldöbeln und anderen Trophäen, seien wir nachsichtig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Kalweit ist für mich hierzulande schon ne echte Koryphäe. Authentisch, nicht künstlich aufgesetzt, offen und scheint über die Jahre nie seine angenehme Art verloren zu haben. Zumindest aus der Ferne betrachtet. Wußte garnicht das er eine Hecht Rute mitentwickelt hat.
> Weiß jemand ob es die nur in dieser Stärke gibt?



Seine Beiträge ähneln sehr der SHG von früher, sehr gut zu lesen und auch die Filme sehr unterhaltsam. 
Die Rute gibt es so nur in dieser Variante aber wer näher schaut gab es eine solche Rute bereits in den 90ern als Karpfenrute.
Eine dieser Ruten habe ich in 2 1/4 lbs zum leichten Karpfenfischen. Das Transportmaß bzw die Teilung ist mehr als gewöhnungsbedüftig. Mit den unteren Handteil gesteckt ist sie zu lang und ohne sitzt die Rolle unten im Futteral auf. 
Aba ne tolle Halbkreis Aktion bei nen Karpfen mit 15 pfd.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Karbon und Kohlefaser sind eigentlich das gleiche.
> Wobei manchmal bei dem Wort Carbon gemeinst ist, das Kohlefaser mit drin ist, also auch anderes reinkommt.
> 
> Das ist hier auch der Fall, wenn vom KWX Carbon geredet wird:
> Balzer Steckrute Diabolo X Drop Shot
> Beim „KWX“-Carbon werden Metallfäden in die Kohlefasermatte verwebt
> 
> Das ist eigentlich eine unnötige dumme Sache.
> Bei sehr viel Metallfäden ware die vlt. an der Autoklappe nicht gleich ganz ab.
> Aber grundsätzlich passt Carbon und ein Metallgeflecht nicht zusammen und wollen auseinander, Wärmedehnung und Emodul sind vollkommen anders.


Vermutlich hat man Metall reingewebt, damit die Rute Hechtbisssicher ist ^^ Naja für den Preis ein überschaubares Risiko, danke


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bilder und die genauen Fangumstände bitte noch......



Sehr gerne!

Also, liebe Jungs, so hat sichs zugetragen:

Nachdem ich ja so gegen Mittag angekommen bin, und es gut lief, war so gegen zwei nach dem schönen 46er den ich vom Wasser
geposted hatte erstmal Sense -daher auch der Bienenmadenhecht, da keine Bisse maehr aufs Tulip kamen. Ich hab dann den lieben
langen Nachmittag verschiedene Swims im Wechsel angefischt, und irgendwann nach sechs beschlossen, dass ich mich langsam
auf den Rückweg mache. Bis dahin war ich schon ziemlich ausgelaugt, denn es hat sich bei den letzten Malen gezeigt, dass
Bisse ganz häufig praktisch kurz nachdem dem Einwurf kommen, oder überhaupt nicht, lange an einer Stelle verharren brachte
also nichts. Ich patroullierte also meine Strecke entlang und blieb immer mal eine Viertel- oder Halbestunde sitzen,
aber irgendwie klappte der Plan diesmal nicht, die Nutrias hingegen amüsierten sich prächtig, hier gleich drei von den possierlichen Nagern
die wirklich seltsames miteinander veranstalteten (sorry für Qualitat)





Im Gegensatz zu dem tollen Sonntag letzter Woche blieben übrigens nicht nur die Bisse aus, sondern, die Hänger kamen hinzu,
so dass zu dem Zeitpunkt, ca. 18:30 ich schon etwas entnervt eine simplere Version der bekannten
Standardmontage verwendete- die auch ganz gut funktioniert, man darf nur nicht das Bleischrot zu fest anbringen, mit zwei
Fingern zudrücken reicht. Abstand Blei Haken hatte ich auch ca 30cm eingestellt. Wenn man das Schrot entfernt, kann man sogar 
das Bleigewicht wechseln oder freie Leine angeln, indem man das Öhr über den Haken zieht. Freie Leine brachte an dem Abschnitt
aber immer eher kleine Fische, die Guten stehen unten.




Ich befand mich also auf dem Rückweg, und gab meinem Lieblingsswim noch eine Letzte Chance, planzte mich geduckt auf die
Böschung, Bankstick daneben, sanft rausgeschlenzt und abgelegt. Kein anfüttern, Ködergröße durchschnittlich, Ich hatte sogar 
noch den ollen Würfel von der zuvor abgeklpoften Stelle am Haken. Auch diesmal kam der Biss recht schnell -ich kramte gerade
nach dem Feuerzeug in der Hemdtasche, und war ganz typisch, zwei Zupfer, und dann ein Zug, und dann reicht es mit den grossen
LS 2210 die Rute rasch aufzunehmen, und der Kontakt war da.
Der Fisch verhielt sich unspektakulär, drehte eher zweidrei Runden und schüttelte sich -da war auch klar, das es ein größerer
ist, denn die 40er kommen gerne hoch und springen Manchmal wie die Forellen. Dieser nicht, und als er in Sicht kam, planschte
er mächtig, blieb aber ganz cool. Als ich ihn dann in Reichweite meines Asikeschers (der Aber funktional super ist, und
unheimlich kompakt) brachte, kam so langsam die Erkenntnis, "Ja-das könnte er sein- Endlich", und als er dann im Netz War 
klar, dass ich den Zollstock brauchte- und das war es auch schon, hier ist mein 54er Döbel- sieht halt aus wie ein Döbel,
etwas antiklimaktisch das Photo:




Ma sieht übrigens, das der Bursche ein Veteran ist, die Flossen waren ganz ausgefranst, und die Schwanzflosse gar unten verkrüppelt-
vielleicht hätte sie ihn auf 55 gebracht? Auch war da so msanche Narbe im Schuppenkleid. Er war also wesentlich älter, und vielleicht
auch etwas müder als die pracht- und kraftvollen 45+ Fische dieses Abschnittes. Wohl auch etwas schlank vom Ablaichen.
Ob wir uns wohl mal wieder begegnen werden?

Jetzt möchte ich noch kurz etwas zu der Stelle schreiben, die ist im ggs. zu dem Fang nämlich wirklich Interessant. Auf der Abb sieht
man sie und mein bescheidenes Camp (Das Foto ist Propagandamässig gestellt, beim Fang sass ich auf blankem Boden und der Kescher
war eingeklappt. 





Die Stelle hatte ich letzten Sonntag zum erstenmal beangelt, da sie zwar unspektakulär aussieht, mit der Polbrille 
(Und deshalb hab ich sie immer dabei) aber sehr interessante Eigenschaften offenbart (Foto von Letzter Woche): 




Die ganze diesseitige Ufer ist eine ausgedehnte Flachwasserzone, die Stromab durch die Steinschüttung der Rausche bis ans andere Ufer
reicht. Mit der Pol ebenfalls zu erkennen ist ein weiterer Flachwasserstreifen am anderen Ufer entlang. Auch im Vorderen Bereich wird es auf 
ganzer breite flacher, so dass eigentlich nur ein schmaler Streifen tiefen Wassers bleibt, in dessen Tiefen die Polbrille nicht
vordringen kann, so eine Art Mischung aus Rinne und Gumpen, und durch den die Strömung sehr gleichmässig und ohne (für die Döbel) nervige
Wirbel hindurchstreicht, der Deckung bietet, und wo alles was der Fluss Leckeres bringt sich ablagert. Im Vorderen Bereich der
Rinne muss sich ausserdem Gehölz befinden, denn da habe ich schon mehrere Hänger gehabt.
Und deswegen habe ich sie letzte Woche ausprobiert, und sie brachte prompt mit einem 48er den Fisch dieses Tages (Und später einen
weiteren Johnnie), und der gezeigte 46er von gestern Mittag stammt auch genau aus dieser Wunderstelle: Alles für den Abschnitt 
überdurchschnittlich Große Fische, und so war es auch kein Zufall, dass auch der Dicke genau an dieser Stelle sass. Offenbar ist
diese winzige "Strasse" eine der besten Wohnlagen für die Jungs, die von den den durchsetzungsstärkeren Exemplaren okkupiert wird.

Wer weiss, für welche Überraschung dieser Interessante, auf den ersten Blick unspektakuläre Swim noch gut sein wird, 

Herzlich, 
Euer Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gerne!
> 
> Also, liebe Jungs, so hat sichs zugetragen:
> 
> Nachdem ich ja so gegen Mittag angekommen bin, und es gut lief, war so gegen zwei nach dem schönen 46er den ich vom Wasser
> geposted hatte erstmal Sense -daher auch der Bienenmadenhecht, da keine Bisse maehr aufs Tulip kamen. Ich hab dann den lieben
> langen Nachmittag verschiedene Swims im Wechsel angefischt, und irgendwann nach sechs beschlossen, dass ich mich langsam
> auf den Rückweg mache. Bis dahin war ich schon ziemlich ausgelaugt, denn es hat sich bei den letzten Malen gezeigt, dass
> Bisse ganz häufig praktisch kurz nachdem dem Einwurf kommen, oder überhaupt nicht, lange an einer Stelle verharren brachte
> also nichts. Ich patroullierte also meine Strecke entlang und blieb immer mal eine Viertel- oder Halbestunde sitzen,
> aber irgendwie klappte der Plan diesmal nicht, die Nutrias hingegen amüsierten sich prächtig, hier gleich drei von den possierlichen Nagern
> die wirklich seltsames miteinander veranstalteten (sorry für Qualitat)
> Anhang anzeigen 349571
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu dem tollen Sonntag letzter Woche blieben übrigens nicht nur die Bisse aus, sondern, die Hänger kamen hinzu,
> so dass zu dem Zeitpunkt, ca. 18:30 ich schon etwas entnervt eine simplere Version der bekannten
> Standardmontage verwendete- die auch ganz gut funktioniert, man darf nur nicht das Bleischrot zu fest anbringen, mit zwei
> Fingern zudrücken reicht. Abstand Blei Haken hatte ich auch ca 30cm eingestellt. Wenn man das Schrot entfernt, kann man sogar
> das Bleigewicht wechseln oder freie Leine angeln, indem man das Öhr über den Haken zieht. Freie Leine brachte an dem Abschnitt
> aber immer eher kleine Fische, die Guten stehen unten.
> Anhang anzeigen 349572
> 
> Ich befand mich also auf dem Rückweg, und gab meinem Lieblingsswim noch eine Letzte Chance, planzte mich geduckt auf die
> Böschung, Bankstick daneben, sanft rausgeschlenzt und abgelegt. Kein anfüttern, Ködergröße durchschnittlich, Ich hatte sogar
> noch den ollen Würfel von der zuvor abgeklpoften Stelle am Haken. Auch diesmal kam der Biss recht schnell -ich kramte gerade
> nach dem Feuerzeug in der Hemdtasche, und war ganz typisch, zwei Zupfer, und dann ein Zug, und dann reicht es mit den grossen
> LS 2210 die Rute rasch aufzunehmen, und der Kontakt war da.
> Der Fisch verhielt sich unspektakulär, drehte eher zweidrei Runden und schüttelte sich -da war auch klar, das es ein größerer
> ist, denn die 40er kommen gerne hoch und springen Manchmal wie die Forellen. Dieser nicht, und als er in Sicht kam, planschte
> er mächtig, blieb aber ganz cool. Als ich ihn dann in Reichweite meines Asikeschers (der Aber funktional super ist, und
> unheimlich kompakt) brachte, kam so langsam die Erkenntnis, "Ja-das könnte er sein- Endlich", und als er dann im Netz War
> klar, dass ich den Zollstock brauchte- und das war es auch schon, hier ist mein 54er Döbel- sieht halt aus wie ein Döbel,
> etwas antiklimaktisch das Photo:
> Anhang anzeigen 349573
> 
> Ma sieht übrigens, das der Bursche ein Veteran ist, die Flossen waren ganz ausgefranst, und die Schwanzflosse gar unten verkrüppelt-
> vielleicht hätte sie ihn auf 55 gebracht? Auch war da so msanche Narbe im Schuppenkleid. Er war also wesentlich älter, und vielleicht
> auch etwas müder als die pracht- und kraftvollen 45+ Fische dieses Abschnittes. Wohl auch etwas schlank vom Ablaichen.
> Ob wir uns wohl mal wieder begegnen werden?
> 
> Jetzt möchte ich noch kurz etwas zu der Stelle schreiben, die ist im ggs. zu dem Fang nämlich wirklich Interessant. Auf der Abb sieht
> man sie und mein bescheidenes Camp (Das Foto ist Propagandamässig gestellt, beim Fang sass ich auf blankem Boden und der Kescher
> war eingeklappt.
> Anhang anzeigen 349575
> 
> 
> Die Stelle hatte ich letzten Sonntag zum erstenmal beangelt, da sie zwar unspektakulär aussieht, mit der Polbrille
> (Und deshalb hab ich sie immer dabei) aber sehr interessante Eigenschaften offenbart (Foto von Letzter Woche):
> Anhang anzeigen 349576
> 
> Die ganze diesseitige Ufer ist eine ausgedehnte Flachwasserzone, die Stromab durch die Steinschüttung der Rausche bis ans andere Ufer
> reicht. Mit der Pol ebenfalls zu erkennen ist ein weiterer Flachwasserstreifen am anderen Ufer entlang. Auch im Vorderen Bereich wird es auf
> ganzer breite flacher, so dass eigentlich nur ein schmaler Streifen tiefen Wassers bleibt, in dessen Tiefen die Polbrille nicht
> vordringen kann, so eine Art Mischung aus Rinne und Gumpen, und durch den die Strömung sehr gleichmässig und ohne (für die Döbel) nervige
> Wirbel hindurchstreicht, der Deckung bietet, und wo alles was der Fluss Leckeres bringt sich ablagert. Im Vorderen Bereich der
> Rinne muss sich ausserdem Gehölz befinden, denn da habe ich schon mehrere Hänger gehabt.
> Und deswegen habe ich sie letzte Woche ausprobiert, und sie brachte prompt mit einem 48er den Fisch dieses Tages (Und später einen
> weiteren Johnnie), und der gezeigte 46er von gestern Mittag stammt auch genau aus dieser Wunderstelle: Alles für den Abschnitt
> überdurchschnittlich Große Fische, und so war es auch kein Zufall, dass auch der Dicke genau an dieser Stelle sass. Offenbar ist
> diese winzige "Strasse" eine der besten Wohnlagen für die Jungs, die von den den durchsetzungsstärkeren Exemplaren okkupiert wird.
> 
> Wer weiss, für welche Überraschung dieser Interessante, auf den ersten Blick unspektakuläre Swim noch gut sein wird,
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer Minimax


Lieber Maxi, ich darf dich jetzt doch Maxi nennen, herzliches Petri Heil zu dem tollen Fisch und willkommen im Club der 60er Jäger (jetzt wo die 50 gefallen ist dürfte die Marschrichtung klar sein), niemanden habe ich so einen Fisch mehr gewünscht als dir. Chapeau!


----------



## Tikey0815

Will doch noch vom Freitag berichten, es war sehr warm und an der ersten Angelstelle war nur noch sehr wenig Wasser, selbst Köderfisch war dort nicht zu holen. Wir sind dann an eine andere Stelle wo die Ahse einen kleinen Anschluss an die Gheite bekommt:




Hier habe wir in der Vergangenheit schon ein paar Aale rausgezogen.

Es gab kaum Strömung und es sah schon nach viel Fisch aus !











Köderfischchen waren dann auch ein paar am Haken so dass wir auch bald auf Aal auslegen konnten. 20 Minuten später hats beim Kumpel auch recht heftig die Schnur abgezogen so dass er hochjauchzend "Hecht" rufen konnte......bis nach 5 Sekunden die 0,4er Schnur durchgebissen war   Unter lautem Fluchen darüber, dass er kein Stahlvorfach genommen hat haben wir uns dann den Rest des Abends dem Franzosentum gewidmet...

Ich selber hab dann erstmals Schwimmbrot mit und ohne Controller ausprobiert, so ne Toastkruste am Haken befestigen ist schon etwas tricky, muss ich echt mal üben. Kurzweilig wars trotzdem, weil meine dezenten Hints zum verlorenen Hecht meinen Kumpel gut aufziehen konnten 

Bis halb 1 haben wir dann vergeblich auf den Aal gewartet und sind damit pünktlich gut ne halbe Stunde vor einem richtig heftigen Regenguss abgehauen, das Ende der Geschichte? Selbst wenn kein Fisch anbeisst, ein geselliger Abend am Bach entspannt tausendmal besser als (fast ) alles was ich mir sonst vorstellen könnte....


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich selber hab dann erstmals Schwimmbrot mit und ohne Controller ausprobiert, so ne Toastkruste am Haken befestigen ist schon etwas tricky, muss ich echt mal üben. Kurzweilig wars trotzdem, weil meine dezenten Hints zum verlorenen Hecht meinen Kumpel gut aufziehen konnten


Haha als mein Kumpel einen Meteraal verloren hat (zu kleiner Kescher, steilufer, nach mehren Versuchen versucht ihn rauszuheben, da konnte man es gut sehen) war der häufigste Spruchwechsel des Abends:
"Plumpsgott?"
- "Ja, el Potto?"
"Fang mal nen Fisch"


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gerne!
> 
> Also, liebe Jungs, so hat sichs zugetragen:
> 
> Nachdem ich ja so gegen Mittag angekommen bin, und es gut lief, war so gegen zwei nach dem schönen 46er den ich vom Wasser
> geposted hatte erstmal Sense -daher auch der Bienenmadenhecht, da keine Bisse maehr aufs Tulip kamen. Ich hab dann den lieben
> langen Nachmittag verschiedene Swims im Wechsel angefischt, und irgendwann nach sechs beschlossen, dass ich mich langsam
> auf den Rückweg mache. Bis dahin war ich schon ziemlich ausgelaugt, denn es hat sich bei den letzten Malen gezeigt, dass
> Bisse ganz häufig praktisch kurz nachdem dem Einwurf kommen, oder überhaupt nicht, lange an einer Stelle verharren brachte
> also nichts. Ich patroullierte also meine Strecke entlang und blieb immer mal eine Viertel- oder Halbestunde sitzen,
> aber irgendwie klappte der Plan diesmal nicht, die Nutrias hingegen amüsierten sich prächtig, hier gleich drei von den possierlichen Nagern
> die wirklich seltsames miteinander veranstalteten (sorry für Qualitat)
> Anhang anzeigen 349571
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu dem tollen Sonntag letzter Woche blieben übrigens nicht nur die Bisse aus, sondern, die Hänger kamen hinzu,
> so dass zu dem Zeitpunkt, ca. 18:30 ich schon etwas entnervt eine simplere Version der bekannten
> Standardmontage verwendete- die auch ganz gut funktioniert, man darf nur nicht das Bleischrot zu fest anbringen, mit zwei
> Fingern zudrücken reicht. Abstand Blei Haken hatte ich auch ca 30cm eingestellt. Wenn man das Schrot entfernt, kann man sogar
> das Bleigewicht wechseln oder freie Leine angeln, indem man das Öhr über den Haken zieht. Freie Leine brachte an dem Abschnitt
> aber immer eher kleine Fische, die Guten stehen unten.
> Anhang anzeigen 349572
> 
> Ich befand mich also auf dem Rückweg, und gab meinem Lieblingsswim noch eine Letzte Chance, planzte mich geduckt auf die
> Böschung, Bankstick daneben, sanft rausgeschlenzt und abgelegt. Kein anfüttern, Ködergröße durchschnittlich, Ich hatte sogar
> noch den ollen Würfel von der zuvor abgeklpoften Stelle am Haken. Auch diesmal kam der Biss recht schnell -ich kramte gerade
> nach dem Feuerzeug in der Hemdtasche, und war ganz typisch, zwei Zupfer, und dann ein Zug, und dann reicht es mit den grossen
> LS 2210 die Rute rasch aufzunehmen, und der Kontakt war da.
> Der Fisch verhielt sich unspektakulär, drehte eher zweidrei Runden und schüttelte sich -da war auch klar, das es ein größerer
> ist, denn die 40er kommen gerne hoch und springen Manchmal wie die Forellen. Dieser nicht, und als er in Sicht kam, planschte
> er mächtig, blieb aber ganz cool. Als ich ihn dann in Reichweite meines Asikeschers (der Aber funktional super ist, und
> unheimlich kompakt) brachte, kam so langsam die Erkenntnis, "Ja-das könnte er sein- Endlich", und als er dann im Netz War
> klar, dass ich den Zollstock brauchte- und das war es auch schon, hier ist mein 54er Döbel- sieht halt aus wie ein Döbel,
> etwas antiklimaktisch das Photo:
> Anhang anzeigen 349573
> 
> Ma sieht übrigens, das der Bursche ein Veteran ist, die Flossen waren ganz ausgefranst, und die Schwanzflosse gar unten verkrüppelt-
> vielleicht hätte sie ihn auf 55 gebracht? Auch war da so msanche Narbe im Schuppenkleid. Er war also wesentlich älter, und vielleicht
> auch etwas müder als die pracht- und kraftvollen 45+ Fische dieses Abschnittes. Wohl auch etwas schlank vom Ablaichen.
> Ob wir uns wohl mal wieder begegnen werden?
> 
> Jetzt möchte ich noch kurz etwas zu der Stelle schreiben, die ist im ggs. zu dem Fang nämlich wirklich Interessant. Auf der Abb sieht
> man sie und mein bescheidenes Camp (Das Foto ist Propagandamässig gestellt, beim Fang sass ich auf blankem Boden und der Kescher
> war eingeklappt.
> Anhang anzeigen 349575
> 
> 
> Die Stelle hatte ich letzten Sonntag zum erstenmal beangelt, da sie zwar unspektakulär aussieht, mit der Polbrille
> (Und deshalb hab ich sie immer dabei) aber sehr interessante Eigenschaften offenbart (Foto von Letzter Woche):
> Anhang anzeigen 349576
> 
> Die ganze diesseitige Ufer ist eine ausgedehnte Flachwasserzone, die Stromab durch die Steinschüttung der Rausche bis ans andere Ufer
> reicht. Mit der Pol ebenfalls zu erkennen ist ein weiterer Flachwasserstreifen am anderen Ufer entlang. Auch im Vorderen Bereich wird es auf
> ganzer breite flacher, so dass eigentlich nur ein schmaler Streifen tiefen Wassers bleibt, in dessen Tiefen die Polbrille nicht
> vordringen kann, so eine Art Mischung aus Rinne und Gumpen, und durch den die Strömung sehr gleichmässig und ohne (für die Döbel) nervige
> Wirbel hindurchstreicht, der Deckung bietet, und wo alles was der Fluss Leckeres bringt sich ablagert. Im Vorderen Bereich der
> Rinne muss sich ausserdem Gehölz befinden, denn da habe ich schon mehrere Hänger gehabt.
> Und deswegen habe ich sie letzte Woche ausprobiert, und sie brachte prompt mit einem 48er den Fisch dieses Tages (Und später einen
> weiteren Johnnie), und der gezeigte 46er von gestern Mittag stammt auch genau aus dieser Wunderstelle: Alles für den Abschnitt
> überdurchschnittlich Große Fische, und so war es auch kein Zufall, dass auch der Dicke genau an dieser Stelle sass. Offenbar ist
> diese winzige "Strasse" eine der besten Wohnlagen für die Jungs, die von den den durchsetzungsstärkeren Exemplaren okkupiert wird.
> 
> Wer weiss, für welche Überraschung dieser Interessante, auf den ersten Blick unspektakuläre Swim noch gut sein wird,
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer Minimax




Gaaaaanz toll MiniMAXI !!          
Das finde ich echt klasse, dass es endlich geklappt hat.

Was ist das nächste Ziel? 60 wie Pött sagt oder erstmal 55 oder andere Spezies?


----------



## geomas

Absoluter Spitzenbericht, lieber Minimax und was für ein wunderbarer Fisch!

Danke auch an @Tikey0815 für Deinen stimmungsvollen Bericht!


----------



## Jason

In Österreich wurde 1991 ein Döbel mit 5,74kg und 75cm gefangen. Gebissen hat er auf Kirsche. 
Glückwunsch @Minimax 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Bin selbst immer noch am Packen (=reduzieren der Ausrüstung) und werde gleich mal los zu den weiter entfernten Flüsschen x und/oder y.
Das Wetter derzeit gefällt mir gar nicht, weder ein reinigendes Gewitter noch Sonne, irgendwas undefinierbares und unangenehm drückend-warmes dazwischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> In Österreich wurde 1991 ein Döbel mit 5,74kg und 75cm gefangen. Gebissen hat er auf Kirsche.
> Glückwunsch @Minimax
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das war @Minimax? 
@Professor Tinca ich glaube für einen Chubman wie Maxi ist die 55 zu klein und eine andere Spezies zu profan


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank für Euren lieben Zuspruch Jungs, das ist sehr nett von Euch



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist das nächste Ziel? 60 wie Pött sagt oder erstmal 55 oder andere Spezies?



Ich gebe zu, dass mich diese eigentlich irrationale Suche nach der willkürlichen Zahl 50+ schon etwas umgetrieben hat.  Und es ist sicher kein Zufall, dass ich in letzter Zeit ja erst zu diesem Flüsschen, dann zu diesem speziellen Abschnitt und dann immer wieder zu dieser besonderen Stelle aufgebrochen bin, es war schon eine Suchbewegung in Richtung besserer Fisch.

Daran wart ihr mit Euren tollen Fischen die ihr zeigt nicht ganz unschuldig, andererseits habt ihr alle mit eurem Rat und Knowhow hier in der Diskussion auch zur Lösung beigetragen: Das ist dann übrigens gelebte Ükelkultur, die sich dann auch im konkret Kescher bemerkbar macht. Wir produzieren eben nicht nur schöne Bilder, Offtopic und Metadiskussionen, sondern profitieren ganz nebenbei auch anglerisch handfest voneinander.

Ich werde natürlich weiterhin versuchen, die Sitten und Gebräuche meiner geliebten Johnnies zu studieren, und ihre Haunts und Schliche zu verstehen zu versuchen. Immerhin es das einzige wovon ich ein bisschen was verstehe, und meine größte Freude ist es, wenn meine Planungen und Überlegungen gleich nach Einwurf des Tulipwürfels an einer neuen Stelle mit dem charakteristischen Zip-Zip-ZAPP der Rutenspitze belohnt werden. Aber jetzt kann ichs entspannter angehen- aber auch wenns mir eher um Konstanz und Gewässerkenntnis geht, werde ich natürlich wie ein Luchs das Zentimetermass im Auge behandeln.
Mal sehen, welch schöne Orte, wunderbare Bilder und tolle Erlebnisse mir die Döbel noch zeigen werden, Show must go on,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Will doch noch vom Freitag berichten...
> 
> 20 Minuten später hats beim Kumpel auch recht heftig die Schnur abgezogen so dass er hochjauchzend "Hecht" rufen konnte......bis nach 5 Sekunden die 0,4er Schnur durchgebissen war   Unter lautem Fluchen darüber, dass er kein Stahlvorfach genommen hat haben wir uns dann den Rest des Abends dem Franzosentum gewidmet...
> ...
> Selbst wenn kein Fisch anbeisst, ein geselliger Abend am Bach entspannt tausendmal besser als (fast ) alles was ich mir sonst vorstellen könnte....



Vielen Dank nach für den toll bebilderten Bericht, lieber Tikey, schade das es mit den Fischen nicht so geklappt hat, aber es hört sich nach einem sehr vergnüglichen Abend an.
Wirklich hechtsicher ist übrigens (sag ich jetzt mal als frischgeschlüpfter Hechtexperte) nur 18er Mono
hg
Mini


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal sehen, welch schöne Orte, wunderbare Bilder und tolle Erlebnisse mir die Döbel noch zeigen werden, Show must go on,



Also nicht Ziel sondern Weg.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also kein Ziel sondern Weg.


Zumindest uns gegenüber ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde , wegen einer Idee:

Hat jemand von euch die Pelzer Carp Fighter Karpfenrute 2tlg, am besten sogar die 330cm ?
Oder die Daiwa Black Widow Stalker, am besten 2lbs?
Oder die Ultimate Carp 12ft 2.75 lbs?

Ich brauche nur mal ein Maß davon ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geht auch ne Prologic Karpfenrute oder JRC......?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn man davon noch ein paar kaufen kann .... (?)

Ich brauche 140cm von der Spitze für eine 3tlg 13ft Rute,
dazu muss der Konus des ST einigermaßen hinhauen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn man davon noch ein paar kaufen kann .... (?)



Gib doch ein paar Hintergrundinfos, welches mass Du brauchst und warum, vielleicht kommen ganz viele Ruten infrage?
(Ausserdem bin ich natürlich sehr neugierig auf den Geheimplan )


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Wirklich hechtsicher ist übrigens (sag ich jetzt mal als frischgeschlüpfter Hechtexperte) nur 18er Mono


In Verbindung mit einem 10er Goldhaken absolut. Das hat mit kleinen Lauben beim Barschfischen am Chiemsee schon so manchen Hecht an die Theke gebeten.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde , wegen einer Idee:
> 
> Hat jemand von euch die Pelzer Carp Fighter Karpfenrute 2tlg, am besten sogar die 330cm ?
> Oder die Daiwa Black Widow Stalker, am besten 2lbs?
> Oder die Ultimate Carp 12ft 2.75 lbs?
> 
> Ich brauche nur mal ein Maß davon ...


Ich kann dir mit der 2.5 lbs in 10 ft. von Karl Bartsch dienen, oder mit der Proligic C.O.M. Pure Stalker, oder der DAM D-Fender in 10ft., 3.00 lbs.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gaaaaanz toll MiniMAXI !!
> Das finde ich echt klasse, dass es endlich geklappt hat.
> 
> Was ist das nächste Ziel? 60 wie....



Bloß nicht und kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Höhaa, schnellaaa, weiddaaa im englischen Stil? Dann noch beim Chubb Fishing?! Dafür gibt es andere Abwechslung, Specimen Hin oder Her.
Als Steigerungen dienen da jetzt nur noch mehr Vertiefungen in diesem herrlichen Stil.
Bringe da mal ne Allegorie und zitiere den guten Kontantine Gamsachurdia aus einem seiner Romane.
"Aber es gibt Worte, die durch das Aussprechen geschändet werden. Nur das Wort hat Gewicht, dem Tat und Opfer folgen. Das Wort ohne Opfer ist so sinnlos wie eine Blume ohne Duft, wie ein Lichtstrahl ohne Helligkeit, wie eine Sonne die nicht wärmt."
Das käme ungefähr einem unbedingtem Streben nach Rekorden, PBs gleich im alten englischem Chubb Fishing und ist sicher nicht der Weg.
Halb schwanger gibt es nicht.
Aber dies wäre doch noch ein Ziel, noch tiefer in den Stil hinein. Ganz ohne Tacklewahn und PBs.
Ich mag den Herren immer mehr.






Petri an der Stelle noch zum Ü50er @Minimax , danke für Bericht und Bilder, dafür auch an @Tikey0815 und viel Erfolg und ne schöne Zeit am Wasser trotz Wetter @geomas !
ALLEN sonst - schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bloß nicht und kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Höhaa, schnellaaa, weiddaaa im englischen Stil? Dann noch beim Chubb Fishing?! Dafür gibt es andere Abwechslung, Specimen Hin oder Her.
> Als Steigerungen dienen da jetzt nur noch mehr Vertiefungen in diesem herrlichen Stil.
> Bringe da mal ne Allegorie und zitiere den guten Kontantine Gamsachurdia aus einem seiner Romane.
> "Aber es gibt Worte, die durch das Aussprechen geschändet werden. Nur das Wort hat Gewicht, dem Tat und Opfer folgen. Das Wort ohne Opfer ist so sinnlos wie eine Blume ohne Duft, wie ein Lichtstrahl ohne Helligkeit, wie eine Sonne die nicht wärmt."
> Das käme ungefähr einem unbedingtem Streben nach Rekorden, PBs gleich im alten englischem Chubb Fishing und ist sicher nicht der Weg.
> Halb schwanger gibt es nicht.
> Aber dies wäre doch noch ein Ziel, noch tiefer in den Stil hinein. Ganz ohne Tacklewahn und PBs.
> Ich mag den Herren immer mehr.


Ein hochinteressanter Aspekt!

Ich schmökere z.Zt. wieder viel im "Vollkommenen Angler" herum - die Schwarte ist bald arg zerlesen. Old Izaak wäre, wenn er gekonnt hätte, sicher ein extremer Freak, gerade was Tackle angeht, gewesen. Laut eigenem Bekunden störte es ihn ja nicht, wenn wer wohlhabender war, oder sonst die besseren Happen abbekam. Nur wenn wer besser angelte, als er, das konnte er absolut nicht ab. Die besten Fische musste er erbeuten und zwar auf Ansage. Er war also bei Weitem nicht der so gelassene Gentleman, wie man es ihm gerne unter die Brokatweste jubeln wollte. Im Grunde genommen war er ein sehr von sich selber überzeugter und sturer Gesell. Ausgerichtet auf PB und so weiter. Genau der Typ, der heute Teamer wäre und Youtube flutete.

Und jetzt habe ich etwas den Faden verloren ... ach ja, wer ist nun der bessere Angler? Der, der die Rankings anführt, der sich laufend bei den Fischgrößen verbessert, der den Takt vorgibt, oder der gelassene Mensch, der zum Angeln um des Angelns Willen geht?

Ich vermag es wirklich nicht zu sagen!


----------



## rustaweli

@Andal 
War grad so entspannt und nun so verwirrt, ebenso darüber nachdenkend und philosophierend den Faden verlierend.   
Die für mich jetzige Antwort lautet wohl - derjenige, welcher sein Gleichgewicht für sich gefunden hat.
Meine Güte, jetzt bin ich auch raus und was wollte ich noch mal...


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Höhaa, schnellaaa, weiddaaa im englischen Stil? Dann noch beim Chubb Fishing?!
> *Bringe da mal ne Allegorie und zitiere den guten Kontantine Gamsachurdia aus einem seiner Romane*.
> "Aber es gibt Worte, die durch das Aussprechen geschändet werden. Nur das Wort hat Gewicht, dem Tat und Opfer folgen. Das Wort ohne Opfer ist so sinnlos wie eine Blume ohne Duft, wie ein Lichtstrahl ohne Helligkeit, wie eine Sonne die nicht wärmt."



Bringe da mal ne Allegorie und zitiere eine cineastische Interpretation des guten Robert E. Howard aus einer seiner Novellen  :
(Bitte Link anklicken)



Minimax schrieb:


> *Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu drillen und zu landen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse(Klick). *




Spass beiseite, mein Lieber,
Es ist glaube ich, falsch, den Wunsch nach einem großen, prächtigen Exemplar seiner Zielspezies zu verleugnen, das Verkneifen kann zu Unwohlsein und diversen Blähungen führen - Freilich sollte man die Gramm/Zentimeterjagd nicht über alles stellen, dann wird man empfindungslos und stumpf auf der Hatz danach..
Aber absolut leugnen oder sich gänzlich davon freimachen geht auch nicht- jedenfalls nicht für mich- Und wer freut sich nicht über einen neuen PB?

Übrigens kommt ja die "Rekordjagd" gerade aus dem Englischen, daher ja auch die traditionelle Verfeinerung der Methoden. Ich könnte Textstellen aus der älteren
englischen Literatur (prä WWI) zitieren, die vor nackter Gier und Konkurrenzkampf selbst den schlimmsten heutigen Rekordjägern die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben würden.
Genauso wie die alten Griechen nicht nur die Philosophen, Staatskünstler und Baumeister waren, als die die Philhellenen sie gerne sahen, sondern* gleichzeitig auch *Piraten, Sklavenhalter und Frauenfeinde, waren die "Good old Chaps" der alten englischen Angelei nicht nur Sports- und Waidmänner auch ehrgeizige Rekordjäger, Konkurrenten und Wettbewerber.
hg
Mini


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist glaube ich, falsch, den Wunsch nach einem großen, prächtigen Exemplar seiner Zielspezies zu verleugnen, das Verkneifen kann zu Unwohlsein und diversen Blähungen führen -
> Aber absolut leugnen oder sich gänzlich davon freimachen geht auch nicht- jedenfalls nicht für mich- Und wer freut sich nicht über einen neuen PB?



Natürlich, da bin ich voll bei Dir. Wer freut sich denn nicht darüber?!
Aber



Minimax schrieb:


> Freilich sollte man die Gramm/Zentimeterjagd nicht über alles stellen, dann wird man empfindungslos und stumpf auf der Hatz danach..



Eben darum ging es mir. Ich denke, der Grad sich nur noch auf PBs zu fixieren ist schmal, kann die Freude auch an den kleinen Dingen nehmen und mit Sicherheit zu Schlimmeren wie nur Blähungen und Unwohlsein führen.


----------



## Jason

Ich werde mich gleich ans Wasser begeben. Mal sehen, in welchem Stammtisch ich dann 
schreibe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> Ich werde mich gleich ans Wasser begeben. Mal sehen, in welchem Stammtisch ich dann
> schreibe.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Viel Erfolg und hab vor allem ne schöne Zeit! 
Irgendwo liest man sich ja dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich könnte Textstellen aus der älteren englischen Literatur (prä WWI) zitieren, die vor nackter Gier und Konkurrenzkampf selbst den schlimmsten heutigen Rekordjägern die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben würden.



Diese Granden des präwwwjanischen Zeitalters und von den Inseln im Kanal legten aber auch Macken an den Tag, die sich ein moderner Medienbetrieb mit Sicherheit nicht mehr bieten ließe. Sehr eigene Ansichten von Pünktlichkeit, mein spezieller Gruß geht hier an Wulf Plickat, auch wenn der kein Brite ist, sind da noch die lässlichste Sünde. Dick Walker trieb ganze BBC Teams an den Rande des Wahnsinns, weil er ums Verrecken nicht angelte, sondern lieber nach der passenden Beute spähte. Auch von Des Taylor geht so manche Kunde über seltsame Eigenheiten u.s.w.u.s.f. 

Wobei es der Brite da natürlich viel leichter hat, als der Angler vom Kontinent. Der Brite kann sich immer entschuldigend, dabei nie die stiff upperlipp verlierend, auf seinen genetischen Hang zum Spleen rausreden.

Allerdings ist es auch gerade der Spleen ein Aspekt, der uns Angler ausmacht. Sei es nun der Hang zu exotischer Kleidung, oder die Tatsache, an einem ganz bestimmten Wochentag zu fischen, ganz gleich ob es gutes Wetter hat, oder geschliffene Forken vom Himmel fallen. Diese Eigenheiten sind's, die uns so liebenswert machen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Gib doch ein paar Hintergrundinfos, welches mass Du brauchst und warum, vielleicht kommen ganz viele Ruten infrage?
> (Ausserdem bin ich natürlich sehr neugierig auf den Geheimplan )


Minimax, das ist genial, ein Geheimplan und ein Geheimprojekt, das isses, löst ein Problem!
Also ein Geheimprojekt. 
Daher alles wie beim ganz alten  James Bond in Schwarz-Weiss    und wie ein Erlkönig sinnig getarnt.
(damit evtl. angefixte Ükel noch eine Chance auf Kauf und Nachbau haben, bei dem raren Restbestand)



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mit der 2.5 lbs in 10 ft. von Karl Bartsch dienen, oder mit der Proligic C.O.M. Pure Stalker, oder der DAM D-Fender in 10ft., 3.00 lbs.


Andal, das scheint der Weg zu sein, Schwarmintelligenz des Ükelschwarms nutzen, um interessante Rutenobjekte als Teilespender zu fokussieren! 


Also hier das Opening von nicht mehr ganz geheim:






Rute  -XYZ- (bitte kein Ratespiel, Auflösung kommt später dann)
Ist mit Einsteckspitze, deswegen wird für die 2oz Rute noch eine ca. 2oz und eine ca. 1oz durchgehende Spitze benötigt!





Rutensteckung in Variante 2oz (oben) und 1oz (unten)  Rute, mit Bleistiftmarkierung von den Messpunkten.

Ich habe gemessen, mit den 2 Strichen die Länge auf dem Blank markiert, einmal den Einsteckzapfen,
dann nochmal eine Kontrollmessung auf dem Blank darunter, in voller Wunschlänge von 100mm.
Die Messung vom Zapfen auch auf 100mm hochgerechnet.
Ergibt eine Steigung von sinnvollen 1/100mm = 0,01mm mit 2 Nachkommastellen, wobei das letzte genaue Hunderstel gar nicht so entscheidend ist im Zusammendrücken.


​​*Messen*​​​​*Berechnen*​​​​*mm*​*mm*​*mm*​​*mm*​*mm*​​​*unten*​*oben*​*Länge*​​*Steigung*​*Stg. auf 100*​2oz​Zapfen​7,31​7,07​56​​0,24​*0,43*​​Blank darunter​7,18​6,77​100​​0,41​0,41​​​​​​​​​1oz​Zapfen​5,54​5,18​65​​0,36​*0,55*​​Blank darunter​6,69​6,23​100​​0,46​0,46​


Jetzt noch mal eine Skizze für die Ausmesshilfe:
benötigt: Zollstock und digitale Schieblehre mit 1/100mm Anzeige.
notfalls mit einer rein mechanischen mit Nonius ist natürlich auch was.






*Gesucht, ein Spitzenteil von 1,4m oder länger*
Messung am Punkt ca. 1,4m  von der Spitze/Leitring nach unten entfernt:

1) (am wichtigsten)
Durchmesser innen um 7,2mm  = Durchmesser außen ca.* 7,7* mm
an der Stelle die Blankaußensteigung auf 100mm bei* 0,43* mm         

2)
Durchmesser innen um 5,4 mm = Durchmesser außen ca.* 5,8* mm             
an der Stelle die Blankaußensteigung auf 100mm bei *0,55* mm

Also 2mal messen samt Angabe des Abstandes dazwischen, und ich rechne den Rest


----------



## Andal

Du willst also eine Spitze mit einem Griffteil verpaaren, das so nicht ursprünglich ein Paar war. So viel habe ich auch noch begriffen. Aber sonst nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Neue Paarbildung mit möglichst gut vorher planbar passenden Zapfen! 

Für den bestehenden Zapfen (den ich auch nicht großartig verändern darf wegen seiner schon vorhandenen) muss eine mutmaßlich passende Stelle von einem anderen Spitzenteil her!
Das geht leider nur von außen auszumessen, was eine Ungenauigkeit beinhaltet. Aber viel besser ist als ein Blindflug.

Ich wollte jetzt auch nur  20 (bis max.30) EUR pro Rute mit Spenderspitzenteil investieren.

Einzelne Spitzenteile einzelne sind ja leider selten zu bekommen, oder wie bei Shimanos teureren Stöcken praktisch nie.


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bloß nicht und kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Höhaa, schnellaaa, weiddaaa im englischen Stil? Dann noch beim Chubb Fishing?! Dafür gibt es andere Abwechslung, Specimen Hin oder Her.
> Als Steigerungen dienen da jetzt nur noch mehr Vertiefungen in diesem herrlichen Stil.
> Bringe da mal ne Allegorie und zitiere den guten Kontantine Gamsachurdia aus einem seiner Romane.
> "Aber es gibt Worte, die durch das Aussprechen geschändet werden. Nur das Wort hat Gewicht, dem Tat und Opfer folgen. Das Wort ohne Opfer ist so sinnlos wie eine Blume ohne Duft, wie ein Lichtstrahl ohne Helligkeit, wie eine Sonne die nicht wärmt."
> Das käme ungefähr einem unbedingtem Streben nach Rekorden, PBs gleich im alten englischem Chubb Fishing und ist sicher nicht der Weg.
> Halb schwanger gibt es nicht.
> Aber dies wäre doch noch ein Ziel, noch tiefer in den Stil hinein. Ganz ohne Tacklewahn und PBs.
> Ich mag den Herren immer mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petri an der Stelle noch zum Ü50er @Minimax , danke für Bericht und Bilder, dafür auch an @Tikey0815 und viel Erfolg und ne schöne Zeit am Wasser trotz Wetter @geomas !
> ALLEN sonst - schönen Sonntag noch!


Danke für den wunderbaren Film !


----------



## Andal

Und jetzt willst du wissen, welche andere Rute in etwa dieses "Zapfenmaß" hat? Danach willst du wild kombinieren? Ob das was wird, ob das passt?


----------



## Tricast

Discoverie RVS River Ambush, der nächtliche Aufbruch und der Reinfall des Lebens. Hast du alles im Auto für morgen? Hast du die Rute fertig? Hast du schon Futter gemischt? Alles in bester Ordnung, alles fertig und eingepackt, nur die Maden mußt du nachher noch einpacken, so meine Antwort auf diese nervigen Fragen einer Frau.
Also klingelte um 2:30 der Wecker, Futter anrühren, Kaffee kochen, Futter prüfen lassen ob die Konsistenz stimmt (ich wollte mit Pellets und Hybridfeeder angeln und als Köder Mini Pop Ups und Wafter verwenden. Endlich mal die gehorteten Vorräte benutzen). Kurz nach 3 abfahrt zum Tietjenteich, Angelsachen aus dem Auto und meine 3 Habseligkeiten gepackt. Ich wollte ja hinten rechts unter den Bäumen angeln und den Köder unter dem überhängenden Ast anbieten. Wo sind die Sonubaits Pellets?????
Als sparsamer Mensch wollte ich die wohl noch schonen und habe sie sicherheitshalber erst garnicht eingepackt. Altersstarrsinn gepaart mit Überheblichkeit führt zu solchen Aussetzern. Dann habe ich mir aber die 50m zum eigentlichen Angelplatz auch noch gespart und bin vorne bei Susanne geblieben. Nun wollte ich ja mit der River Ambush und Hybridfeeder angeln, aber ohne Pellets? Susanne hat mir von ihrem Futter abgegeben und ich habe mit meinem dicken Kopf einfach das Prozedere durchgezogen. Die Moral von der Geschicht: 1.) Die River Ambush 7ft, 1,75 lb gefällt mir für den angedachten Zweck schon sehr gut, nur mit dem 35gr. Hybridfeeder plus Futter war die Rute beim durchziehen überlastet. 2.) Susanne hat mit einem Windowfeeder in den 4 h schon ganz gut gefangen. Um 8 haben wir dann die Zelte abgebrochen und sind zum Frühstück nach Hause.
Klappstuhlangler, in meinem Fall Klapphockerangler,  ist nichts für mich. Hätte ich mein Gerödel mitgenommen (Anhänger) wäre alles an Bord gewesen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Und jetzt willst du wissen, welche andere Rute in etwa dieses "Zapfenmaß" hat? Danach willst du wild kombinieren? Ob das was wird, ob das passt?



Ne, der Zapfen ist öfter schwierig bei einer Rute, immer wenn der bearbeitet und verändert wurde.
Viele Mehrteil-Blank-Hersteller verwenden bestimmte Fräserstufungen und Paare für innen und außen, wobei die Zahl der Varianten dadurch wieder begrenzt ist.
Daher gibt es sehr oft aufwickelte Zapfen, um einem Fräser was an Schichtdicke zum abfräsen zu geben, so auch bei dieser.
In diesem gezeigten Zapfen ist auf 1cm unten sogar eine Kurve drin, wo ich mich erst krass vermessen habe. 
Jetzt sind richtig gemessen - nur im benutzten Überschubbereich - die Unterschiede zwischen Zapfensteigung und sonstige Blanksteigung viel geringer! 

Die Steigung unterscheidet sich anscheinend in jedem Steckteil, läuft da aber meist (bis auf ganz vorne bei Spitzenaktionen) in dem Teil sehr gleichmäßig fort.

Aber von einer Spenderrute brauche ich auch nicht den Zapfen, bei Überlänge nicht mal deren Übersteckung.
Du hast auf das richtige nochmal gedeutet , ich sollte sogar dringlich auf die alte Übersteckung verzichten, jedenfalls wenn sie innen ausgefräst wurde und so nicht mehr dem Außenkonus entspricht.

Es reicht, wenn ich meinen Zapfen als Maßvorgabe genau vermessen kann, und das geht ja leicht so schön freiliegend.

Ich muss einen neuen Überschub aus dem Spitzenteil der anderen Rute erstellen,
dazu muss der Blank-Wandungsverlauf des neuen Spitzenteils nur möglichst annehmbar zu meinem vorhandenen Zapfen passen.


Ich habe sehr schnell ein paar passende Kombinationen in meinem Rutenpark gefunden, wo ich etwas zum aufstecken und sogar passenden Sitz gefunden habe.
Aber nicht die gewünschte Länge und auch nicht stark genug.

Diese Rute scheint keine extrem speziellen Steckungen, Zapfenfräsungen und Blankkonusverläufe zu haben,
das liegt eher im Bereich stinknormal und ist somit sehr positiv!

Erstmalig war das bei Harrison mir und anderen sehr aufgefallen, da passten VT und VHF verschiedener benachbarten Stärken alle miteinander, einfach so.
Nachforschungen bis zum Hersteller ergaben die Aussage zu Fräserstufungen, später in weiteren Fällen gab's das wiederholt.
CMW berichtete auch anfangs und im Web von seinem besten Pferd im Stall, der SS2, dass die ein Umsteckunfall-Zufall war, ein großer spaßiger Fehlerfall, der zu einer der bis dahin besten Spinruten führte und die legendäre Blechpeitsche in Abseits brachte, weil die "Zufallrute" für den breiten Einsatz merklich besser gelungen war.


----------



## rustaweli

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für den wunderbaren Film !



Immer wieder gern, Skott und @all!
Schade das es(für Dich) so lief @Tricast , aber danke für den Bericht!
Mal was Leichtes zum Abend!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mir aber die 50m zum eigentlichen Angelplatz auch noch gespart und bin vorne bei Susanne geblieben. Nun wollte ich ja mit der River Ambush und Hybridfeeder angeln, aber ohne Pellets? Susanne hat mir von ihrem Futter abgegeben und ich habe mit meinem dicken Kopf einfach das Prozedere durchgezogen.


Heinz, du weißt doch eigentlich, wo der Fehler liegt, du hast so keine Chance ... 

Der  Klapphockerangler soll leichtgelastet weiter weg wandern und natürlich ein paar raffinierte Köder für jeden sich bietenden Einsatzfall dabei haben!


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ne, der Zapfen ist öfter schwierig bei einer Rute, immer wenn der bearbeitet und verändert wurde.
> Viele Mehrteil-Blank-Hersteller verwenden bestimmte Fräserstufungen und Paare für innen und außen, wobei die Zahl der Varianten dadurch wieder begrenzt ist.
> Daher gibt es sehr oft aufwickelte Zapfen, um einem Fräser was an Schichtdicke zum abfräsen zu geben, so auch bei dieser.
> In diesem gezeigten Zapfen ist auf 1cm unten sogar eine Kurve drin, wo ich mich erst krass vermessen habe.
> Jetzt sind richtig gemessen - nur im benutzten Überschubbereich - die Unterschiede zwischen Zapfensteigung und sonstige Blanksteigung viel geringer!
> 
> Die Steigung unterscheidet sich anscheinend in jedem Steckteil, läuft da aber meist (bis auf ganz vorne bei Spitzenaktionen) in dem Teil sehr gleichmäßig fort.
> 
> Aber von einer Spenderrute brauche ich auch nicht den Zapfen, bei Überlänge nicht mal deren Übersteckung.
> Es reicht, wenn ich meinen Zapfen als Maßvorgabe genau vermessen kann, und das geht ja leicht so schön freiliegend.
> 
> Ich muss einen neuen Überschub aus dem Spitzenteil der anderen Rute erstellen,
> dazu muss der Blank-Wandungsverlauf des neuen Spitzenteils nur möglichst annehmbar zu meinem vorhandenen Zapfen passen.
> 
> 
> Ich habe sehr schnell ein paar passende Kombinationen in meinem Rutenpark gefunden, wo ich etwas zum aufstecken und sogar passenden Sitz gefunden habe.
> Aber nicht die gewünschte Länge und auch nicht stark genug.
> 
> Diese Rute scheint keine extrem speziellen Steckungen, Zapfenfräsungen und Blankkonusverläufe zu haben,
> das liegt eher im Bereich stinknormal und ist somit sehr positiv!
> 
> Erstmalig war das bei Harrison mir und anderen sehr aufgefallen, da passten VT und VHF verschiedener benachbarten Stärken alle miteinander, einfach so.
> Nachforschungen bis zum Hersteller ergaben die Aussage zu Fräserstufungen, später in weiteren Fällen gab's das wiederholt.
> CMW berichtete auch anfangs und im Web von seinem besten Pferd im Stall, der SS2, dass die ein Umsteckunfall-Zufall war, ein großer spaßiger Fehlerfall, der zu einer der bis dahin besten Spinruten führte und die legendäre Blechpeitsche in Abseits brachte, weil die "Zufallrute" für den breiten Einsatz merklich besser gelungen war.


Trotzdem kapiere ich immer noch nicht, was du da wirklich vor hast. Kann auch gut sein, dass ich sauber auf dem Schlauch stehe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich muss wohl das Puzzle und erfolgreiche Verbindung nochmal nachstellen - in Edgar Wallace Manier !
Aber das klappt nicht mehr heute.

Was du mal bei nächster Gegelegenheit für mich probieren könntest, wäre die Durchmesser deiner 10ft Spitzenteile bei 1.4m von der Spitze zu messen.
Ob der Durchmesser überhaupt in Frage kommt.

Eine Bartsch-Blank-Rute wäre schon sehr interessant, was die Beschaffbarkeit betrifft, und ich hatte mit Sebastian darüber schon telefoniert.
Aber ohne Aussage aus der direkten Angelerfahrung, was so ein Teil wirklich "bringt", fehlt mir auch wieder was.  Hat mich nicht entschlussfreudig gemacht.


----------



## Minimax

@Tricast Hallo lieber Heinz, schön das Du Dich meldest- da bleibt mir nach diesem Fiasko im Morgengrauen Dir ein "Bonjour, Tristesse" zuzurufen- Immerhin hat Susanne die Ehre der Tricasts gerettet. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das ein 35 Körbchen die stramme Ambush überlastet- Aber wunderbar unterhaltsam geschrieben, Danke dafür,
bitte auch meine besten Grüße an Susanne,
Dein
Minimax

@Nordlichtangler ich muss gestehen, auch ich bin beim besten Willen kaum in der Lage Deine Ausführungen intellektuell zu durchdringen.
EDIT
AAah, ich habs: Du suchst das Spitzenteil einer Rute mit einer ca 2lbs Kurve , dieses muss aber Aussen bei 1,45 von Spitze aus 7,7 mm durchmesser haben, bei 1,35 von Spitze aus gemessen 5,8 haben, damit es auf den Zapfen deines bereits vorhandenen Griffteils passt, richtig? Und warum ist der Zapfen nicht modifizierbar?
Ist aber echt ziemlich nun ja, exzentrisch formuliert. Leider habe ich nichts entsprechendes (Fast nur dreiteiler vorhanden) ber ich bin sehr gespannt was dabei herauskommt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ich muss gestehen, auch ich bin beim besten Willen kaum in der Lage Deine Ausführungen intellektuell zu durchdringen.
> AAah, ich habs: Du suchst das Spitzenteil einer Rute mit einer ca 2lbs Kurve , dieses muss aber Aussen bei 1,45 von Spitze aus 7,7 mm durchmesser haben
> , damit es auf den Zapfen deines bereits vorhandenen Griffteils passt, richtig?


Yes!  

Und dann nochmal von dort 5cm <-----> nach oben und unten soll es 0,43 mm Durchmesserdifferenz auf 100mm haben, dann würde es "saugend" passen.



Minimax schrieb:


> bei 1,35 von Spitze aus gemessen 5,8 haben


Das wäre die zweite leichtere Rute. Die brauche ich nicht mehr so nötig.

Lieber erstmal zwei verschieden starke Spitzen zu ~ 7,7mm unten mit 0,43mm Steifung auf 100mm herstellen! 
Von daher sind alle Rutenstärken - also eben die Spitzenstärken von ca. 20 bis 80g willkommen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Und warum ist der Zapfen nicht modifizierbar?


Weil der doch schon das Spitzenteil mit den Feeder/Picker Wechselspitzen verbandelt hat, sogar 3 feine Typen, und das will auch ja auch weiter nutzen.
Ich will - wie gerade festgestellt, eine 5-Spitzenrute bauen!  



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist aber echt ziemlich nun ja, exzentrisch formuliert.


Ja , sorry! 
Ich merke aus euren Rückmeldungen, dass ich wohl ziemlich tief und viel tiefer als gedacht in den Labyrinthen des erdinneren Rutenbaus stecke.
Wohl ein bischen weit weg von der Oberfläche oder so. 

Nunja, einfach wäre ja wohl zu leicht.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich will eine 5-Spitzenrute bauen!



Ach, das ists also!


----------



## Andal

Und wie will er die fünf Rollen ans Griffteil fügen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Die River Ambush 7ft, 1,75 lb gefällt mir für den angedachten Zweck schon sehr gut, nur mit dem 35gr. Hybridfeeder plus Futter war die Rute beim durchziehen überlastet.



Hä?
Da stimmt doch was mit der Angabe (1,75lb) nicht.
Die kann doch mit 35gr Feeder + 20-30gr Futter noch nicht überlastet sein???

Ich dachte die ist so'n Prügel???


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und wie will er die fünf Rollen ans Griffteil fügen?



Revolverprinzip. Aber ernsthaft, wenn die Norisconaleute das vor Urzeiten hingekriegt haben (das war wohl die Inspiriation) und die Leute von Masterline mit der John Wilson Rod, dann ist der Plan zwar ehrgeizig, aber nicht abwegig. Spannendes Projekt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Einzelne Spitzenteile einzelne sind ja leider selten zu bekommen, oder wie bei Shimanos teureren Stöcken praktisch nie.



Genau daran wird es wohl scheitern.
Ich jedenfalls brauche meine Spitzenteile leider auch alle selbst.....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hä?
> Da stimmt doch was mit der Angabe (1,75lb) nicht.
> Die kann doch mit 35gr Feeder + 20-30gr Futter noch nicht überlastet sein???
> 
> Ich dachte die ist so'n Prügel???



Ganz genau. Wenn Du mich fragst: @geomas ist schuld, er wird sich vor Heinz und uns zu verantworten haben, wenn der feine Herr vom Wasser zurückkehrt. Da ist einiges ungeklärt.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Wenn Du mich fragst: @geomas ist schuld, er wird sich vor Heinz und uns zu verantworten haben, wenn der feine Herr vom Wasser zurückkehrt. Da ist einiges ungeklärt.
> Meine Meinung.


Dann wollen wir mal sehen, was er zu seiner Verteidigung zu sagen hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hä?
> Da stimmt doch was mit der Angabe (1,75lb) nicht.
> Die kann doch mit 35gr Feeder + 20-30gr Futter noch nicht überlastet sein???
> 
> Ich dachte die ist so'n Prügel???


Hallo Prof., mit 55-60 gr hatte ich das Gefühl, das die Rute am Limit ist. Aber für den Zweck mit Methodfeeder und den Varianten finde ich die Rute nicht schlecht. Die Spitze ist ausreichend sensibel und die Aktion  fast parabolisch. Ich kenne zwar keine reinen Methodfeederruten, aber ich denke die River Ambusch ist dafür gut geeignet.

LIebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Wenn Du mich fragst: @geomas ist schuld, er wird sich vor Heinz und uns zu verantworten haben, wenn der feine Herr vom Wasser zurückkehrt. Da ist einiges ungeklärt.
> Meine Meinung.


Darauf bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau daran wird es wohl scheitern.
> Ich jedenfalls brauche meine Spitzenteile leider auch alle selbst.....


Das sind ja ultraduenne Ruten die er sucht. Wenn man bei Balzer was finden sollte, dort ist ein Spitzenteil kein Problem. Meine sind in der Länge alle zu dick.


----------



## Andal

Ein Prozess des Ehrengerichts um eine Angelrute ... es wird spannend!


----------



## Jason

Morgen muss ich nur diesen einen Tag an die Schippe und dann den Rest der Woche Urlaub. Ich bin schon in der Planung einen Tag werde ich es mir an den Teichen gemütlich machen. Die Noriscona kann ich einweihen. Dafür habe ich grünes Licht. Dann mach ich mal eine Split Cane Party. Auge sei wachsam. Ich habe schon ein wenig Respekt, mit den alten Gerten zu fischen. Aber mit der Nostalgie hab ich es nun ein mal.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Prof., mit 55-60 gr hatte ich das Gefühl, das die Rute am Limit ist. Aber für den Zweck mit Methodfeeder und den Varianten finde ich die Rute nicht schlecht. Die Spitze ist ausreichend sensibel und die Aktion  fast parabolisch. Ich kenne zwar keine reinen Methodfeederruten, aber ich denke die River Ambusch ist dafür gut geeignet.
> 
> LIebe Grüße Heinz


Für Methode Feeder sind 60 Gramm in der Regel absolut ausreichend!
Viel mehr sollte es auch gar nicht sein für meinen Geschmack!
Sonst kommt man auch schon eher in den Light Feederbereich .
Ich habe zB von Daiwa eine Methode Feeder in 11 ft ( N'Zon s ) mit WG 60 Gramm und finde die gerade richtig! Die hat auch eine recht schnelle Aktion!

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Die Drennan Series7 Puddle Chucker Methodfeeder ist mit den üblichen Feedern auch alles andere als überfordert. Bei Kurzruten meint man aber auch viel schneller, sie wären am Ende angekommen. Meistens geht da schon noch was. Hat dann alles ein bisschen mit der gefühlten Kopflastigkeit zu tun.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nachdem ich heute die Unbillen des Haushaltes erledigt hatte stach mich gegen 17.00 der Hafer und ich machte mich mit leichtestem Gepäck an die Gestade der Fulle in Grebenau. Als ich die Ausfahrt Guxhagen nahm fuhr ich direkt wieder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung auf die Autobahn. Ohne Kescher war mir das Gepäck dann doch zu leicht und es sind ja nur 20km eine Tour. Um 17:50 montierte ich meine Black Magic Feeder in 10' (Rolle war die Kleine China Nashrolle mit 14er Schnur - ich war von 16er ausgegangen. Selbst dran dumm, oder) mit einem 3/16 oz Birnenblei (sind Engländer eigentlich besser im Bruchrechnen als der gemeine Kontinentaleuropäer?) und einem 6er Drennan Super Specialist Haken mit zwei Stoppern um die "Vorfachlänge" zu justieren. 
Da ich nichts geplant hatte musste ich mich mit einer Dose Mais und einigen Scheiben Brot genügen.
Erste Stelle, erster Wurf, Biss! Hängt! Ach schön, ein mittelpröchtiger Döbel zum einstand, ich seh ihn schon, ich greif flugs nach dem Kescher und - ausgeschlitzt!
So sollte es noch über drei swims mit einem dutzend Bissen geschehen - Haken greift meist nicht, nicht, ein Fisch schlitzt aus, einmal hat sich der Knoten gelöst (da realisierte ich dass die Schnur dünner war als gedacht, seeeehr unangenehm), es war zum Mäusemelken! Hakengröße rauf, Hakengröße runter, Vorfachlänge, Anköderung, Köder... Ködergrösse! Bisse gab es nur auf Brot, dennoch fütterte ich mit Mais an. Der Gedanke war folgender: der Mais bleibt da liegen und macht neugierig und über dem Mais schwebt die Brotflocke in der Strömung und ist sexy. 
Ich frage mich ob ich zu blöd, den Anhieb richtig zu setzen. Hoch, gegen die Strömung seitlich... nichts hat funktioniert. Ärgern tue ich mich nur über die größeren Fische die ich verloren habe, viele Bisse waren eindeutig Kleinis... 
Gegen 20.00 beschloss ich zu gehen, direkt nachdem mein letzter Haken Abriss.




Ich fand viele schöne Swims wo ich meine DS-Rute (das DS steht für 'Döbel Spezial') ausprobieren werde, 10' waren deutlich zu lang. Sorgen machen wir nur die Herkulesstauden, die sich wie eine Plage ausgebreitet haben.


----------



## Andal

Wo sind an solchen Swims 10 ft. zu lang? Sind jetzt alle endgültig im Zahnstochermodus?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wo sind an solchen Swims 10 ft. zu lang? Sind jetzt alle endgültig im Zahnstochermodus?


Da wo ich zwischen zwei Büschen das steilufer runterklettere und unter der Weide angle z.B.


----------



## Andal

Aus gut unterrichteten Quellen ist ja auch zu erfahren, dass englische Großhändler für 2021 einen Rollenhalter mit Spitzenring anbieten werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wo sind an solchen Swims 10 ft. zu lang? Sind jetzt alle endgültig im Zahnstochermodus?


Ich frage mich auch ja auch unwillkürlich, wer da nun schon auf dem Trip der Gerontologischen Rutentechnik gelandet ist - demnächst 2023 dann mit Helium zum Schwebeausgleich drin.

Habe ja auch vorgesorgt, von 10ft auf 9ft macht öfter Sinn, wo man nichts zu umgehen hat und nicht soviele einsacken will.
Die beschafften 8ft sind reine Hamster-Vorsorge, wenn es mal nicht mehr so gehen sollte. Einmal vor Jahren mit defekten Arm war es schon merklich hilfreich 2 Wochen lang, deswegen habe ich letztes Jahr die Riege "vollgemacht".
Aber bisher brauche ich sie nicht weiter. Bin auch nicht böse, wenn sie mich nur anschauen und nicht ausgeführt werden, das sind gut werthaltig investierte Taler.

Ich frage mich ja, warum wir alten Kerle munter die 10ft schwingen, und die jungen Hüpfer um die 8ft noch anfangen zu jammern ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da wo ich zwischen zwei Büschen das steilufer runterklettere und unter der Weide angle z.B.


Da bekommt doch der Begriff Tackle-Affe oder Ape-Rute eine ganz neue strahlende Realität! 
Also Rute für Klettertouren, auch bis in die Astspitzen, das hat echt seine Charme.


----------



## Andal

Ihr hättet euch alle vor Jahren mit dem Instant Fisherman eindecken sollen. Nie wieder Probleme bei der Rutenwahl!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal eine Split Cane Party. Auge sei wachsam. Ich habe schon ein wenig Respekt, mit den alten Gerten zu fischen. Aber mit der Nostalgie hab ich es nun ein mal.


Meide Fieslichkeiten wie zuviel Bäume und Büsche und gar Äste in 3m Höhe, auch Brücken und Geländer und dergleichen Steh-im-weg.
Große freie Rasenflächen wie letztens bebildert gezeigt, nur zarter Bewuchs, dann fühlen sich die alten Herrschaften sicher und wohl!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da bekommt doch der Begriff Tackle-Affe oder Ape-Rute eine ganz neue strahlende Realität!
> Also Rute für Klettertouren, auch bis in die Astspitzen, das hat echt seine Charme.


Hab davon keine Fotos gemacht, klettern muss man nicht allzu sehr, aber dennoch ist es da sehr beengt, bis ich den Köder ausgelegt hatte sind schnur und Haken mehrfach irgendwo hängen geblieben. Am idealsten wäre da eine Inlinerute mit Zitterspitze und Kapselrolle in 7 oder 8', aber da ich kein Schokoladenfabrikant bin und mir kein Gras aus der Tasche wächst muss es erstmal ne kurze Spinne mit sensibler Spitze richten. Keine Rute für jeden Tag, aber ein Werkzeug mit genau definiertem Aufgabengebiet


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die kann doch mit 35gr Feeder + 20-30gr Futter noch nicht überlastet sein???


Das rechnet sich für mich zu 65g. 
Die 1.75 lbs Biegelast sind aber i.d.R. nur ein WG von 1.75 oz, und damit  biste bei 49g.
Insofern passt das bei der Rute sogar genau, wie Heinz beschreibt.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das rechnet sich für mich zu 65g.
> Die 1.75 lbs Biegelast sind aber i.d.R. nur ein WG von 1.75 oz, und damit  biste bei 49g.
> Insofern passt das bei der Rute sogar genau, wie Heinz beschreibt.


Eine 1.75er hat locker an die 80 gr. zu wuppen - wir leben ja nicht mehr in der Zeit, als man Angelruten aus Greenheart geschnitzt hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Eine 1.75er hat locker an die 80 gr. zu wuppen - wir leben ja nicht mehr in der Zeit, als man Angelruten aus Greenheart geschnitzt hat.


Das tut ja kaum eine Rute sauber, wo das mit den 80g ganz fett draufsteht. 
Warum sollte ein Hersteller eines günstigen Leichtrütchens heute noch sowas tun?
Wenn der nicht zufällig feistes Altüberschussmaterial verwendet und das günstiger kommt,
bekommt man heute mit zulässiger Toleranz meist viel weniger, was nur so rausgequetscht geht.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, warum wir alten Kerle munter die 10ft schwingen



Was nützt die Liebe in Gedanken?


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein Dankeschön an Heinz für den schönen und sehr unterhaltsam geschriebenen Bericht - schade, daß Du das neue Rütchen nicht entschneidern konntest.

@Kochtopf - dank auch für Deine Reportage vom Wasser. In Situationen wie von Dir beschrieben würde ich nach ein paar verlorenen Fischen definitiv zum Circlehaken am kurzen Vorfach greifen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Finde ich stark - das ist dann die Version mit Verschärfung ohne Gnade!


----------



## Andal

Den IF gibt es sogar noch... mit original Eierkartong..............









						Instant Fisherman Reise Fishing Rod C/W 17 Angeln 11 - 50 cm verlängert BNW  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Instant Fisherman Reise Fishing Rod C/W 17 Angeln 11 - 50 cm verlängert BNW bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr hättet euch alle vor Jahren mit dem Instant Fisherman eindecken sollen. Nie wieder Probleme bei der Rutenwahl!


Die Dinger bekommt man doch noch immer z. B. in Amazonien.
Edt:
Da hat er es doch selbst gefunden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

und ganz wichtig:
Artikelstandort: Großbritannien


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Dankeschön an Heinz für den schönen und sehr unterhaltsam geschriebenen Bericht - schade, daß Du das neue Rütchen nicht entschneidern konntest.
> 
> @Kochtopf - dank auch für Deine Reportage vom Wasser. In Situationen wie von Dir beschrieben würde ich nach ein paar verlorenen Fischen definitiv zum Circlehaken am kurzen Vorfach greifen.


Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Demon Circle Fine von Mustad ein Öhr hat? Worüber beziehst du den?
Ich frage für nen Freund


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> und ganz wichtig:
> Artikelstandort: Großbritannien


Und Angeltipps von Profis  dann kann es nicht schlecht sein


----------



## geomas

So, nachdem ich mir als selbstzuerkanntes Gnadenbrot noch schnell ne superüppige Portion Kartoffelsalat hinter die Kiemen geschoben habe startet JETZT die 

*MISSION EHRENRETTUNG*​
Lieber Heinz, ich kann Dir wie auch allen anderen Boardies nach wie vor die River Ambush im beiden Varianten für die Angelei auf kurze Distanz empfehlen.
Besonders wenn uferseitige Hindernisse wie Bäume, Büsche oder auch ne niedrige Brücke über dem Kopf den Aktionsradius des Sportfischers eingrenzen ist guter Rat billig. Nehmt keine relativ teure „Wand”-Rute wie von Tri-Cast, Preston, oder Free-Spirit, sondern holt Euch die billigen River Ambush-Ruten.

Die sind gebaut worden, um Grundbleie (Bombs) oder auch Futterkörbe an zugewachsenen Flüsschen ins Wasser vorm Ufer gegenüber zu befördern, aber nicht, um damit wie ein Brandungsangler durchzuziehen. 

Wie auch immer die Briten die angegebenen Testkurve ermittelt haben: die Ruten haben schon ausreichend Rückgrat für die allermeisten Fluß-Situationen und sind keinesfalles Pickerartige Zahnstocher.

Mal im Ernst: weit über 95% der Würfe an den Flüsschen sind bei mir lockere Pendelwürfe oder ein seitlicher „Raus-Schwung” und normalerweise reichen Bleie/Bombs von bis 20g, einen anständigen Futterkorb sollte man auch gut rauschlenzen können.
MF-Korb habe ich einmal probiert an der 7ft-River Ambush, da hat ein ganz lockerer Wurf genügt, an das Gewicht (25g??) erinnere ich mich nicht mehr sicher.

Von der Aktion her finde ich, daß robuste 8-10 Pfund-Monos perfekt zur 7ft River Ambush passen, die kurze 5.5ft-Variante macht sich mit ner 6 Pfund-Schnur gut.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Demon Circle Fine von Mustad ein Öhr hat? Worüber beziehst du den?
> Ich frage für nen Freund



Haha, ja der Mustad („Demon Circle Fine” - 39951NB-BN) hat ein Öhr. Leider ist er schwerer zu finden als andere Kreishaken.
Zuletzt und auch heute benutzt habe ich den gut verfügbaren und etwas günstigeren Gamakatsu Octopus Circle, ebenfalls ein Öhrhaken, den gibt es „runter” bis zur Größe 8.
Meine Erfahrungen mit dem beschränken sich bislang auf die Größe 2, damit habe ich heute einen Plötz von knapp über 20cm korrekt gehakt.
Kleinere Größen (4+6) werden demnächst probiert, dann fühle ich mich nicht mehr ganz so wie ein Barbar.

Nur kurz und bislang ohne Erfolg probiert habe ich die Kreishaken von Sakuma, Modell 440..

Am meisten und recht erfolgreich benutzt habe ich den vergleichsweise kleinen 6er Plättchenhaken Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power.


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf @geomas ich habe meine Demon Circle Fines gr 4-8 bei Garry Evans gekriegt (steht jedenfalls auf den Preisschildern der Briefchen)
Ich werde nicht so recht warm damit (bzw. Bin zu blöd dafür), wenn Du magst stelle ich dir ein Probierpäckchen mit ein paar Stück jeder Grösse zusammen und schickst dir in die Casa el Potto?


----------



## geomas

Mein heutiger Angeltrip zu Flüsschen x war schön, aber auch anstrengend.







An diesem Flußabschnitt ist das Ufer sehr steil, bin ein paar mal ausgerutscht, konnte mich zum Glück fangen.
Auch die Angelstellen bieten selten einen sicheren Stand und letztlich hing ich meistens wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein am Ufer rum.

Nach ein paar Fehlbissen auf Flocke am 4er Owner Pint Hook habe ich auf den kleinen Gamakatsu Circle Power gewechselt. Es kamen ein paar Plötz, alle stark von Metazerkarien befallen, an Land. Vom Zielfisch keine Spur. Hab einige interessant anmutende Swims abgeklappert und am letzten dann auf richtig große Flocke gesetzt. Dazu habe ich den 6er Plättchen-Circle gegen den sehr viel größeren 2er Octopus Circle getauscht und der zweite Biß auf dicker Flocke brachte dann den erhofften Döbel. Wie so oft bei Kreishaken (kein Anhieb) wachte der Bursche erst am Kescher auf und schlug Schaum. War kein großer Fisch, geschätzt Ende 30, evtl. gar die 40 kratzend.
Erster „Chub” für die kurze Toreon-Quivertip, die heute gefühlt eine halbe Hecke an Zweigen, Ästen und Strauchzeugs „drillen” mußte.





Die beste Angelstelle heute, äußerst unbequem für den Angler (steiles, rutschiges Ufer)

Der Pegel war übrigens heute wieder deutlich höher als zuletzt, das macht mir Hoffnung auf weitere schöne Angeltrips an Flüsschen x.
Da gibts noch viele Swims zu entdecken.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mir als selbstzuerkanntes Gnadenbrot noch schnell ne superüppige Portion Kartoffelsalat hinter die Kiemen geschoben habe startet JETZT die
> 
> *MISSION EHRENRETTUNG*​
> Lieber Heinz, ich kann Dir wie auch allen anderen Boardies nach wie vor die River Ambush im beiden Varianten für die Angelei auf kurze Distanz empfehlen.
> Besonders wenn uferseitige Hindernisse wie Bäume, Büsche oder auch ne niedrige Brücke über dem Kopf den Aktionsradius des Sportfischers eingrenzen ist guter Rat billig. Nehmt keine relativ teure „Wand”-Rute wie von Tri-Cast, Preston, oder Free-Spirit, sondern holt Euch die billigen River Ambush-Ruten.
> 
> Die sind gebaut worden, um Grundbleie (Bombs) oder auch Futterkörbe an zugewachsenen Flüsschen ins Wasser vorm Ufer gegenüber zu befördern, aber nicht, um damit wie ein Brandungsangler durchzuziehen.
> 
> Wie auch immer die Briten die angegebenen Testkurve ermittelt haben: die Ruten haben schon ausreichend Rückgrat für die allermeisten Fluß-Situationen und sind keinesfalles Pickerartige Zahnstocher.
> 
> Mal im Ernst: weit über 95% der Würfe an den Flüsschen sind bei mir lockere Pendelwürfe oder ein seitlicher „Raus-Schwung” und normalerweise reichen Bleie/Bombs von bis 20g, einen anständigen Futterkorb sollte man auch gut rauschlenzen können.
> MF-Korb habe ich einmal probiert an der 7ft-River Ambush, da hat ein ganz lockerer Wurf genügt, an das Gewicht (25g??) erinnere ich mich nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Von der Aktion her finde ich, daß robuste 8-10 Pfund-Monos perfekt zur 7ft River Ambush passen, die kurze 5.5ft-Variante macht sich mit ner 6 Pfund-Schnur gut.


Hallo geomas, ich sehe das genauso wie Du. Für 80 DM finde ich die Ruten nicht schlecht und sie erfüllen genau ihren Zweck. Und ich habe sie mir ja auch für das Angeln im Nahbereich gekauft wo die Bedingungen für längere Ruten suboptimal sind. Meine 3m Picker will ich dort nicht schroten, dafür hängt mein Herz zusehr an den Ruten.
Beim nächsten mal werde ich aber kontrollieren ob ich auch alles dabei habe und dann wollen wir mal sehen ob es auch bei mir mit dem Methodfeeder klappt. Bisher, jedenfalls bei den spärlichen Versuchen, hatte ich kein Glück mit der Methode aber die Vorräte an kleinen Boilies müssen ja auch mal verbraucht werden. Werde dann im laufe der Zeit die Palette an Geschmacksvariationen durchprobieren und dann sehen wir weiter. Allen schöne Tage wünschen wir Euch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Allen Fängern und die am Wasser waren schon mal ein Petri. 

Nach den vielen Raubfischwochen der letzten Zeit hab ich gestern mal wider zur Friedfischrute gegriffen oder besser die 90er aufleben lassen.
Ein Fischen in der Vergangenheit quasi mit der Multipicker und Rolle meiner Jugend mit samt der Kiepe aus dieser Zeit. 
Es war ein klasse Nachmittag nur etwas zu Karpfenlastig für meinen Geschmack. Das Futter war mit Anis und Spekulatius angemischt was den Brachsen heute wohl nicht so geschmeckt hat. Neben den vielen Karpfen gab es noch Lauben und einen Gründling. Anfangs hatte ich mit 10er LS 2210S mit 3 Maden und später auf 14er mit 2 Maden umgestellt um die Karpfen etwas zu umgehen.....hat leider nicht geklappt.
Es waren wirklich markellose Fische mit dabei, schöne hochrückige Aischgründer und kleine Wildkarpfen. 






In dieser Woche muss ich meine Wickelbretter wider auffüllen, so ne Aktion frisst bei mir immer ordentlich Vorfächer. Nur gut das es meist die Schnur ist und die Haken wider verwendet werden können. Also einmal Abends nachbinden und die nächste Aktion kann demnächst starten.


----------



## Tricast

Wir haben früher immer Hakenbinde-Partys veranstaltet. Bisschen was essen und trinken und dann Haken gebunden. Einer hat gedreht und der Andere die Haken eingehängt. So hatten wir dann fix die Hakenbox mit 300 Haken voll.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mir als selbstzuerkanntes Gnadenbrot noch schnell ne superüppige Portion Kartoffelsalat hinter die Kiemen geschoben habe startet JETZT die
> 
> *MISSION EHRENRETTUNG*​
> Lieber Heinz, ich kann Dir wie auch allen anderen Boardies nach wie vor die River Ambush im beiden Varianten für die Angelei auf kurze Distanz empfehlen.
> Besonders wenn uferseitige Hindernisse wie Bäume, Büsche oder auch ne niedrige Brücke über dem Kopf den Aktionsradius des Sportfischers eingrenzen ist guter Rat billig. Nehmt keine relativ teure „Wand”-Rute wie von Tri-Cast, Preston, oder Free-Spirit, sondern holt Euch die billigen River Ambush-Ruten.
> 
> Die sind gebaut worden, um Grundbleie (Bombs) oder auch Futterkörbe an zugewachsenen Flüsschen ins Wasser vorm Ufer gegenüber zu befördern, aber nicht, um damit wie ein Brandungsangler durchzuziehen.
> 
> Wie auch immer die Briten die angegebenen Testkurve ermittelt haben: die Ruten haben schon ausreichend Rückgrat für die allermeisten Fluß-Situationen und sind keinesfalles Pickerartige Zahnstocher.
> 
> Mal im Ernst: weit über 95% der Würfe an den Flüsschen sind bei mir lockere Pendelwürfe oder ein seitlicher „Raus-Schwung” und normalerweise reichen Bleie/Bombs von bis 20g, einen anständigen Futterkorb sollte man auch gut rauschlenzen können.
> MF-Korb habe ich einmal probiert an der 7ft-River Ambush, da hat ein ganz lockerer Wurf genügt, an das Gewicht (25g??) erinnere ich mich nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Von der Aktion her finde ich, daß robuste 8-10 Pfund-Monos perfekt zur 7ft River Ambush passen, die kurze 5.5ft-Variante macht sich mit ner 6 Pfund-Schnur gut.



Wer den Briten mal bisschen beim Angeln zugeguckt hat wird auch festgestellt haben, das die eher gefühlvoll ihre Würfe gestalten, jedenfalls ist das in der Regel so .
Auch ich habe an so kleinen Flüsschen wie zB bei uns die Oker selten die Notwendigkeit die Rute stärker durchzuziehen zu müssen.
Eher die leichten und präzisen Würfe sind dort gefragt und so wähle ich auch die Rute !
Wenn ich nicht gerade gezwungen bin unter einem Baum zu sitzen dann bin ich mit einer leichten 10ft Rute gut bedient und decke ein sehr großes Spektrum damit ab .
Früher wie ich noch im Osten ( Brandenburg, Prignitz ) gewohnt hatte ,hatte ich einen höheren Fischbestand in meinen Flüsschen zur Verfügung!
Dort konnte man wenn man den Fluss gut kannte uuuuungefähr sagen mit der und der Methode und dem und dem Köder ist dor der und der Fisch zu erwarten!
Das ist hier bei mir jetzt etwas anderes. .....der Fischbestand ist nicht ganz so üppig wenn auch absolut nicht schlecht!  Dafür ist es hier kaum vorauszusagen welcher Fisch tatsächlich an den Haken gehen wird ......es wechselt bedeutend stärker. Dementsprechend stelle ich mich universeller auf ,sodass vom Ükel bis zum kleinen Karpfen alles gelandet werden kann!

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zu Deinen Fängen mit der „Jugendzeit”-Combo, lieber @dawurzelsepp ! 
Wird da bei Euch so stark besetzt, daß es schwierig ist, um die Karpfen herumzuangeln oder vermehren die sich bei Euch auf dem natürlichen Weg?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir haben früher immer Hakenbinde-Partys veranstaltet. Bisschen was essen und trinken und dann Haken gebunden. Einer hat gedreht und der Andere die Haken eingehängt. So hatten wir dann fix die Hakenbox mit 300 Haken voll.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das stelle ich mir bei meinen Bindekünsten als relativ traurige Veranstaltung vor


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, ja der Mustad („Demon Circle Fine” - 39951NB-BN) hat ein Öhr. Leider ist er schwerer zu finden als andere Kreishaken.
> Zuletzt und auch heute benutzt habe ich den gut verfügbaren und etwas günstigeren Gamakatsu Octopus Circle, ebenfalls ein Öhrhaken, den gibt es „runter” bis zur Größe 8.
> Meine Erfahrungen mit dem beschränken sich bislang auf die Größe 2, damit habe ich heute einen Plötz von knapp über 20cm korrekt gehakt.
> Kleinere Größen (4+6) werden demnächst probiert, dann fühle ich mich nicht mehr ganz so wie ein Barbar.
> 
> Nur kurz und bislang ohne Erfolg probiert habe ich die Kreishaken von Sakuma, Modell 440..
> 
> Am meisten und recht erfolgreich benutzt habe ich den vergleichsweise kleinen 6er Plättchenhaken Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power.


Danke für den Exkurs, aber Bezugsquellen bist du dem guten alten Potto schuldig geblieben XD lieber per PN?


Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf @geomas ich habe meine Demon Circle Fines gr 4-8 bei Garry Evans gekriegt (steht jedenfalls auf den Preisschildern der Briefchen)
> Ich werde nicht so recht warm damit (bzw. Bin zu blöd dafür), wenn Du magst stelle ich dir ein Probierpäckchen mit ein paar Stück jeder Grösse zusammen und schickst dir in die Casa el Potto?


Das wäre mir ein innerer Waaaagh!


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Mit der Maschine keine große Kunst! Haken einklemmen, Schlaufe binden, einhängen und wickeln.
www.michaelschloegl.de/p2015/Hakenbinder_retro_a.jpg

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Mit der Maschine keine große Kunst! Haken einklemmen, Schlaufe binden, einhängen und wickeln.
> www.michaelschloegl.de/p2015/Hakenbinder_retro_a.jpg
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Daran bin ich ich gescheitert bei allem unter grösse 8


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Daran bin ich ich gescheitert bei allem unter grösse 8


...und wenn wir beide die Letzten Mohikaner sein werden ... long live the eyed hook!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn wir beide die Letzten Mohikaner sein werden ... long live the eyed hook!


Ich nähere mich dir ohnehin frisur und Barttechnisch an, am Dialekt arbeite ich noch - und beim nächsten ÜkT wird man fragen ob wir Zwillinge oder Zeitreisende sind


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn wir beide die Letzten Mohikaner sein werden ... long live the eyed hook!


Immerhin könnt Ihr euch die Öhrhaken dann auf richtig coole Öhrhaken-clankrieger Halsketten auffädeln und proudly zur Schau stellen: Das ist den plättchenleuten natürlich verwehrt, das geb ich zu!


----------



## Andal

...mein Mittelrheinbayrisch wird kaum je wer erreichen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Immerhin könnt Ihr euch die Öhrhaken dann auf richtig coole Öhrhaken-clankrieger Halsketten auffädeln und proudly zur Schau stellen: Das ist den plättchenleuten natürlich verwehrt, das geb ich zu!


Wir werden Öhrhakenschamanen und machen Großen Zauber gegen die Plättchen...!


----------



## Mescalero

#Tacklewahn

Mir sind letzthin gelegentlich Felchen-Picker ins Auge gefallen - kurz, leicht und extrasensibel. Wahrscheinlich top für meine Minifischangelei, ein Finanzierungskonzept wird umgehend erstellt.

„Brauchste nich, normale Winkelpicker tut es genauso!“ u.ä. Sätze werde ich geflissentlich ignorieren. Türlich brauch ich sowas!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nähere mich dir ohnehin frisur und Barttechnisch an, am Dialekt arbeite ich noch - und beim nächsten ÜkT wird man fragen ob wir Zwillinge oder Zeitreisende sind





Andal schrieb:


> Wir werden Öhrhakenschamanen und machen Großen Zauber gegen die Plättchen...!


Wir werden an den Swims Alkohol verschütten, geheimnisvolle Rauchopfer bringen und in unverständlichen Zungen wüste Verfluchungen gegen alles und jeden ausstossen...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Tacklewahn
> 
> Mir sind letzthin gelegentlich Felchen-Picker ins Auge gefallen - kurz, leicht und extrasensibel. Wahrscheinlich top für meine Minifischangelei, ein Finanzierungskonzept wird umgehend erstellt.
> 
> „Brauchste nich, normale Winkelpicker tut es genauso!“ u.ä. Sätze werde ich geflissentlich ignorieren. Türlich brauch ich sowas!


Los los los, bevor sie weg sind!


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Tacklewahn
> 
> Mir sind letzthin gelegentlich Felchen-Picker ins Auge gefallen - kurz, leicht und extrasensibel. Wahrscheinlich top für meine Minifischangelei, ein Finanzierungskonzept wird umgehend erstellt.
> 
> „Brauchste nich, normale Winkelpicker tut es genauso!“ u.ä. Sätze werde ich geflissentlich ignorieren. Türlich brauch ich sowas!


Lass dir aber nix von irgendwelchen Ja-ich-auch-Anbietern einreden. Stucki ist da, von den bezahlbaren Ruten, immer noch State of Art. Du musst dir nur im Klaren sein, wenn wirklich mal ein größere Fisch beisst, heisst es Geduld zu bewahren. Für Hit & Hold sind die absolut nicht geeignet.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für den Exkurs, aber Bezugsquellen bist du dem guten alten Potto schuldig geblieben XD lieber per PN?
> 
> Das wäre mir ein innerer Waaaagh!



Ist ja kein Geheimnis:  https://www.ebay.de/itm/Gamakatsu-O...218596?hash=item2636354764:g:lAgAAOSwi95eZ4jM 
die Gamakatsu Octopus findet man in vielen Läden

Den Mustad Demon Circle Fine 39951 hab ich auch über ebay, hab ich dort aber in dt. onlineshops nicht gefunden.
Bei Ali aber https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1543450336.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.286e2812t09PFU


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Tacklewahn
> 
> Mir sind letzthin gelegentlich Felchen-Picker ins Auge gefallen - kurz, leicht und extrasensibel. Wahrscheinlich top für meine Minifischangelei, ein Finanzierungskonzept wird umgehend erstellt.
> 
> „Brauchste nich, normale Winkelpicker tut es genauso!“ u.ä. Sätze werde ich geflissentlich ignorieren. Türlich brauch ich sowas!


Da geht nix unter einer Lessi "Felchenfreak" Limited Edition.    Aber die F1 ist auch ganz schön.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Da geht nix unter einer Lessi "Felchenfreak" Limited Edition.    Aber die F1 ist auch ganz schön.


Für eine top Zupfrute kann man schon ein bisserl was anlegen...


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> „Brauchste nich, normale Winkelpicker tut es genauso!“ u.ä. Sätze werde ich geflissentlich ignorieren. Türlich brauch ich sowas!



Wahn ist auch nur ein anderes Wort für Liebe.

Du handelst absolut richtig. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst seit alters her unter Tackleenthusiasten:
"Was man will, das braucht man auch"

Und die verfluchte Formel "Brauchste nicht.. tuts genauso" ist übrigens nicht nur übergriffig, sondern m.M.n. auch höchst unfein.
Und nun auf, auf, zu Recherche und Entscheidung, bevor die Geldscheinrollen diese unschönen Brandflecken in den Hosentaschen verursachen!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Ja krieg erst mal einen wirklich echten Winklepicker. Was in den Läden herumsteht sind ja durch die Bank gewaltvoll verkleinerte Feeder nach kontinentaleuropäischem Zuschnitt!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Und die verfluchte Formel "Brauchste nicht.. tuts genauso" ist übrigens nicht nur übergriffig, sondern m.M.n. auch höchst unfein.


Und stammt meistens von Leuten, denen man "Feinheit" und "Savoir vivre" buchstabieren kann und sie begreifen es einfach nicht!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Und stammt meistens von Leuten, denen man "Feinheit" und "Savoir vivre" buchstabieren kann und sie begreifen es einfach nicht!


Hat nicht jemand gerade gestern über Zahnstocher gelästert...?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat nicht jemand gerade gestern über Zahnstocher gelästert...?


Latürnich ... aber ich habe keine 250 gr. Feeder empfohlen!


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf
so hab die Demons auf den Weg gebracht, mit Glück hab ich noch die heutige Leerung erwischt. Viel Spass und Erfolg mit den Eisen.

BTW- Was meiner Meinung nach (die Geister scheiden sich da) das Greifen von konventionellen Haken verbessern _kann_, ist das behutsame und leichte
Verschränken, aber eben nicht nur der Spitze, sondern vom Scheitelpunkt des Hakenbogens aus. Jedenfalls habe ich das Gefühl, dass das der Griffigkeit
meiner Colmic Hayadingens entgegenkommt.

Oh, und ich meine mich zu erinnern, das einst hier im Ükel jemand bezüglich der echten Kreishaken schrieb, dass deren Greifen sich verbessern würde,
man sie nicht normal anknotet, sondern in der Art wie die Flyboys ihre Nymphen, also mit ner winzigen Schlaufe. Vielleicht habe ich das aber
auch nur in einer fieberschweren Nacht zusammenphantasiert.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Circlehooks sind also das Geheimnis wenn man Reflexe wie ein bekifftes Faultier hat..... Gut zu wissen. Am Donnerstag geht es in Angelladen. Mal schauen was der da so hat......


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Circlehooks sind also das Geheimnis wenn man *Reflexe wie ein bekifftes Faultier* hat..... Gut zu wissen.


Wenn man in dieser Lage ist, bietet sich eine Alternativlösung an, sie ist allerdings zweiteilig: 
Der Zweite Teil besteht darin, kein Faultier zu sein.


----------



## geomas

#haken

Benutzt hier eigentlich jemand die Owner Mosquito Haken (#5177) für die Friedfischerei? 
Die findet man vermutlich im Raubfischregal, sie sind relativ fein, haben ein Öhr und es gibt sie bis runter zur Größe 10.
Beim nächsten Anegln mit Kirsche werde ich auch die Gamakatsu Worm 318 „Wacky” Haken testen, die sind sehr kurzschenklig und sollten gut zur Kirsche als Köder passen.
Ich mache später oder die Tage mal ein Vergleichsbild.

#kreishaken

Das Anknoten per Rapalaknoten (oder ähnlich, das Öhr bleibt beweglich in kleiner Schlaufe) kenne ich aus dem www, hab es aber noch nie probiert.
Die meisten Circle-Hook-Videos beziehen sich ja auf große bis monströse Haken und die Angelei auf richtig große Fische.
Für mich sind drei Punkte bei den Kreishaken beachtenswert: ein kurzes Vorfach, ein „irgendwie festes Blei”* und ein weicher Köder (wie die Flocke - oder einer, der nur knapp gehakt ist, zum Beispiel Softpellet). 


*) zur Döbelei nutze ich ja meistens eine feste Seitenarmmontage


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> Latürnich ... aber ich habe keine 250 gr. Feeder empfohlen!


Andal ....weiß jetzt nicht wie das gemeint war ! Aber du müsstest es doch eigentlich kennen vom Rhein! 
Wenn man bei Niedrigwasser im Hochsommer was fangen willst muss man in die Schiffartsrinne werfen und dazu braucht es einmal oft richtig Reichweite und auch richtig schwere Körbe beim Feedern .
Ich hatte schon öfter das Problem das ich mit meiner Team und Aqualite Feeder 14ft und 180 Gramm WG unterdimensioniert war ! Deshalb sprach ich über 250 Gramm Feederruten .Das dass nicht sonderlich filigran ist habe ich auch nicht behauptet aber das sind auch extreme Verhältnisse teilweise. .....Da kommt bei mir auch geflochtene Schnur zum Einsatz! 
Einmal um die letzten Meter rausholen zu können und um noch eine einigermaßen Bissanzeige zu haben. 
Nur für dort oder vergleichbare Ströme brauche ich eine 250 Gramm Feeder bzw Zwei. 
Es kommen an der Rute auch leichte Brandungsrollen zum Einsatz mit Weitwurfspule das macht das Setup komplett  
Für normale Flüsse wäre das ganze selbstverständlich überdimensional ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Andal ....weiß jetzt nicht wie das gemeint war ! Aber du müsstest es doch eigentlich kennen vom Rhein!
> Wenn man bei Niedrigwasser im Hochsommer was fangen willst muss man in die Schiffartsrinne werfen und dazu braucht es einmal oft richtig Reichweite und auch richtig schwere Körbe beim Feedern .
> Ich hatte schon öfter das Problem das ich mit meiner Team und Aqualite Feeder 14ft und 180 Gramm WG unterdimensioniert war ! Deshalb sprach ich über 250 Gramm Feederruten .Das dass nicht sonderlich filigran ist habe ich auch nicht behauptet aber das sind auch extreme Verhältnisse teilweise. .....Da kommt bei mir auch geflochtene Schnur zum Einsatz!
> Einmal um die letzten Meter rausholen zu können und um noch eine einigermaßen Bissanzeige zu haben.
> Nur für dort oder vergleichbare Ströme brauche ich eine 250 Gramm Feeder bzw Zwei.
> Es kommen an der Rute auch leichte Brandungsrollen zum Einsatz mit Weitwurfspule das macht das Setup komplett
> Für normale Flüsse wäre das ganze selbstverständlich überdimensional !
> 
> LG Michael


Stimmt. Wenn man die Löcher nicht kennt, muss man das.


----------



## rhinefisher

Also bei uns hier ist nicht viel mit Löcher bei einem Pegel von 250cm abwärts, und wenn Löcher tatsächlich vorhanden sind, liegen die oft ganz blöd im Strömunsabfluß der Buhne.. .
Der Grund warum ich letztes WE nix zu berichten hatte, waren genau solche Verlältnisse; statt mit der 150gr Syntec (und das ist ja kein zartes Rütchen...) einen Futterplatz anzulegen, habe ich ne 2,75lbs Karpfenrute benutzt um in weiter Ferne zu angeln.
Es ist oft recht schwierig am Rhein..


----------



## Waller Michel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also bei uns hier ist nicht viel mit Löcher bei einem Pegel von 250cm abwärts, und wenn Löcher tatsächlich vorhanden sind, liegen die oft ganz blöd im Strömunsabfluß der Buhne.. .
> Der Grund warum ich letztes WE nix zu berichten hatte, waren genau solche Verlältnisse; statt mit der 150gr Syntec (und das ist ja kein zartes Rütchen...) einen Futterplatz anzulegen, habe ich ne 2,75lbs Karpfenrute benutzt um in weiter Ferne zu angeln.
> Es ist oft recht schwierig am Rhein..



Im Rheingau ist das sehr unterschiedlich ! Von Walluf bis Ösrich Winkel wüsste ich auch keine Löcher wo sich das beangeln lohnen würde. ....
Ab Geisenheim bis Rüdesheim /Bingen dort gibt es die Löcher schon, noch weiter unterhalb Richtung Asmanshausen ,Lorch ist der Rhein recht schmal dort kommt man auch im Hochsommer mit weniger Gewicht aus ! An der Loreley ist er dann so schmal da angelt man fast automatisch in der Schuffahrstrinne ,auch die normale Strömung ist dort extrem. Dort hatte ich mit dem Sonar schon Löcher entdeckt die über 40 Meter tief waren. 
Im Gegensatz dazu unten bei Wiesbaden /Mainz findet man immer Stellen mit Fischen und man muss nicht in den Hauptsrom ,hat Inseln und Seitenarme ...
Der Fluss ist schon sehr interessant und man lernt immer wieder was neues kennen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der Fluss ist schon sehr interessant und man lernt immer wieder was neues kennen.


Und auch sehr gefährlich. Gestern sind ein fünfjähriger Junge und seine Mutter im Rhein ertrunken. Die beiden konnten nicht schwimmen. Wie kann man nur so leichtsinnig sein?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Waller Michel schrieb:


> An der Loreley ist er dann so schmal da angelt man fast automatisch in der Schuffahrstrinne ,auch die normale Strömung ist dort extrem. Dort hatte ich mit dem Sonar schon Löcher entdeckt die über 40 Meter tief waren.
> LG Michael



da war bestimmt das Sonar defekt  Wikipedia sagt da was anderes (Der Rhein verengt sich an der Loreley auf eine Breite von rund 200 Metern. Zugleich befindet sich hier mit etwa 25 Metern auch die tiefste Stelle des schiffbaren Rheins)


----------



## Waller Michel

Thomas. schrieb:


> da war bestimmt das Sonar defekt  Wikipedia sagt da was anderes (Der Rhein verengt sich an der Loreley auf eine Breite von rund 200 Metern. Zugleich befindet sich hier mit etwa 25 Metern auch die tiefste Stelle des schiffbaren Rheins)


An der Loreley gibt es tatsächlich solche Spalten ...dort wurde sogar schon nach dem Schatz der Nibelungen gesucht in den 80er .
Das sind allerdings keine Vertiefungen in Form eines Loches sondern Felsspalten entsprechend dem engen Muttelrheintal dort !
Mein Opa der nach dem Krieg Taucher im Rhein war ! Die haben damals die Schiffe geborgen die im Rhein gesunken sind bei Bombardierungen ,hatte mir als Kind auch immer davon erzählt, das dort sehr tiefe und für Taucher gefährliche Felsspalten existieren. Das war damals auch ein Mitgrund warum ich da genau auf den Monitor geguckt hatte .Mein Opa hatte mir als Kind immer sehr dramatisch und bildlich davon erzählt 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Und auch sehr gefährlich. Gestern sind ein fünfjähriger Junge und seine Mutter im Rhein ertrunken. Die beiden konnten nicht schwimmen. Wie kann man nur so leichtsinnig sein?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist tatsächlich absolut bekxxxx
Aber der Rhein und die Loreley sind nochmal zwei paar Schuhe .....dort gibt es Strömung ,Felsen und Strudel vom feinsten! 
Selbst ein erstklassiger Schwimmer gerät dort in Lebensgefahr! 
Zum Angeln wiederum absolut fischreich und schön 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Also ich fische ja, wenn ich denn jemals wieder ans Wasser kommen sollte, am Niederrhein. Hier gibt es tatsächlich auch ne Menge Struktur im Wasser, auch wenn man das häufig nicht vermutet. Was ich aber sagen muss ist, dass ich häufig garnicht die "Löcher" suche. Jedenfalls nicht zum Friedfischen bei Niedrigwasser. Da kann ich plötzlich Kiesbänke und Ähnliches befischen, die bei normalem Wasserstand entweder kein Sitzen am Ufer erlauben oder wo sonst 250g krallenblei wegdriften. Ich hab keine Angst vor Niedrigwasser - da hab ich meine besten Fische gefangen.
Groetjes


----------



## geomas

So, da wollte ich heute Abend noch dem designierten Ükel-Kleinstfischspezialisten Mescalero nacheifern und habe die gute Ginner 360 Stippe (teleskopierbar!) aus dem Rutenwald geborgen.






Die Rute hab ich letztes Jahr für knapp unter 6€ gekauft, Versand aus China inclusive. Verrückte globalisierte Welt.

Supersimple Montur geknüppert, eher aus Neugier oder besser aus sentimentalen denn aus praktischen Erwägungen kam eine der winzigen Stachelschweinposen auf die Schnur, 2 #8-Schrote reichten zum Ausbleien, als Vorfach (mit Figure of Eight-Knot direkt angeknüppert) 0,10er Drennan X-Tough, daran ein lütter blauer Gamakatsu (die gibts heute nicht mehr).

Angefüttert mit einem Rest an Liquidized Bread direkt neben einem kleinen Seerosenfeld (damits erstmal ne schöne Wolke gibt), gelotet und raus mit der Montur. Ach ja - als Köder dienten zunächst Pinkies, die seit einer halben Ewigkeit im Kühlschrank auf den Sommer warten und in erstaunlich guter Form waren (verglichen mit meiner traurigen Gestalt).

Der erste Biß kam sofort, die Rute biegt sich - kein Kleinstfisch, sondern einfach ein lütter Plötz. Hmm.
Das Spiel wiederholte sich - auch der nächste Plötz war etwa 15cm lang und damit viel zu groß.

Köderwechsel: Kügelchen aus Sandwichtoast auf den Haken und ab dafür. Es dauerte nicht lange und die Pose taucht ab. Aha, die Güstern haben sich eingefunden - es gab drei oder 4 hintereinander, alle so an die 15cm. Nächster Fisch, wieder auf Pinkies war ein sehr kleiner Brassen, gefolgt von einem kleinen Aland (war nicht 100% sicher am Wasser, aber die möglichen Alternativen fallen aus). Dann war die Rute plötzlich krummer, ein Brassen von etwa 35cm hatte sich den winzigen Haken mit 2 Pinkies einverleibt. Bei dem ungeschickten Versuch einer Handlandung riß das Vorfach knapp überm Haken. Mist!

Die alten blauen Gamakatsus hatte ich nicht dabei, aber ein 16er Drennan Fine Match sollte tauglich sein.





Die Drennan Fine Match sind wirklich zierliche Haken.

Schnell angeknotet, Pinkies ran und raus.
Tja, den nächsten Brassen konnte ich geschickt handlanden, er hatte in etwa 35cm. Schleim von der Schnur gestreift und neue Pinkies ran.
Der nächste Blei war noch ne Nummer größer und die Landung mißlang. Es war da schon recht düster und ich bin nach Hause geschlurft.


----------



## Andal

Die "Ginner" - würde mich ja brennend interessieren, welcher Übersetzungsfehler zu diesem Namen führte und was der wirklich bedeutet - ist ein ganz famoser Stock. Alleine die dezente holzfarbene Bemalung weckt uralte Erinnerungen. Nebenbei ist es ihr auch ziemlich wurscht, was da alles dranhängt. Sie biegt sich zwar gar schröcklich, aber sie hält. Und weil es eine Pocket Pole ist, passt die auch noch überall dazu. Sie wird sogar noch  mit einem Stoffutteral gratis geliefert.

Löcher im Rhein muss man aber auch realativ sehen. Hier reichen schon Stellen, wo es grad mal einen halben Meter tiefer ist.


----------



## geomas

^ den Tipp mit der „Ginner” hatte ich ja auch von Dir, also danke, Andal!
Ich hab die noch länger, also in „etwa” 5m. Ich mag die simple Angelei, erinnert an die Kindheit und macht Spaß.
Bei ebay gibts die offenbar nicht mehr (kann mich irren), aber bei Ali hab ich sie gefunden. Das heute genutzte Modell kostet mittlerweile 6,23€ incl. Versand.
Man sucht einfach nach *„Heißer Verkauf Angelrute Ultraleicht Pol Super Harte Teleskop Carbon Fiber 2,7-6,3 m”* im „Enjoying+AA Store”.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri zu Deinen Fängen mit der „Jugendzeit”-Combo, lieber @dawurzelsepp !
> Wird da bei Euch so stark besetzt, daß es schwierig ist, um die Karpfen herumzuangeln oder vermehren die sich bei Euch auf dem natürlichen Weg?



Ich denke mal das hat 2 Gründe, zum einen der Besatz und zum anderen tretten se bei uns schon in Trupps auf. 
Einmal so einen Trupp auf dem Platz muss man sich schon sehr durchangeln bis man se wider los bekommt. Bei unseren großen wenn du mal einen verlierst ist es schwierig einen zweiten zu fangen allein schon wegen der Scheuchwirkung aber bei den "kleinen" (so um die 45cm) macht das nichts aus sobald die immer was zum fressen haben. Das alles kann ein Fluch oder Segen sein aus welcher Richtung man es sieht. An meiner Picker mit der stärkeren "roten" Spitze machen die natürlich richtig was her. Zu damaligen Zeit gab es ja die DAM Picker meistens nur mit den Spitzen "grün" für leicht und "rot" für schwerer. Die Spitzen sind zudem noch ohne Einlage und die Wicklung ist noch unlackiert, typisch 90er hald. Ich muss aba auch zugeben das meine Fighter und Record Multipicker damals nicht die teuersten Ruten waren, wann ich mich recht erinnere waren es glaube ich so um die 50 DM rum.


----------



## Tricast

Mit meiner Picker könnte ich größere Karpfen garnicht halten. Satzkarpfen gehen gerade noch dann ist aber Schluß wenn die Rute nicht zu Bruch gehen soll.
Hatte mal auf der Balzer Picker (Heute im Besitz von geomas) einen größeren Karpfen drauf. Einzige Rettung Rute gerade halten und Vorfach sprengen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania




----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schönes Video, phirania!
geht mir genauso wie Frerk Petersen, weit früher mal viel gemacht bzw. sogar der Anglerische Anfang beim familiären Schwarzangeln.
Entspanntere Angelei was die Köderverfügbarkeit und ausdauernde Menge betrifft, gibt es auch schwerlich. Dagegen ist die Brotflockenangelei schon sehr nervenaufreibend.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dagegen ist die Brotflockenangelei schon sehr nervenaufreibend.



Als nervenaufreibend beim Brotflockenangeln empfinde ich eher, 
               A) daß man nicht weiß, ob die Minis die Flocke zerlegt haben und man mit blankem Haken angelt und 
               B) die kernigen Bisse, wenn sich wieder ein „guter Fisch” die Flocke einverleibt hat und das Weite sucht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> A) daß man nicht weiß, ob die Minis die Flocke zerlegt haben und man mit blankem Haken angelt



Genau das ist mein Vorbehalt gegen Brot


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Vorbehalt gegen Brot




Einfach alle 10min mal nachgucken.
Nach Zupfern auch mal eher.


----------



## geomas

#picker

Die von Heinz erwähnte alte Balzer Edition Picker habe ich ja sehr ausgiebig benutzt und finde, sie paßt perfekt zu ner Mono von gut einem bis 1,5 Kilo Tragkraft (die 0,15er Maxima Chameleon ist für den Sommer nahezu perfekt, im Winter würde ich nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen ne dünnere und klare Mono nehmen).
Klar, solche Ruten sind nix für die Angelei auf Karpfen oder an Stellen. Die alte Daiwa Carbon Picker (@Thomas. hat wohl das gleiche Modell) ist da ganz ähnlich.

Die DAM Magic Carbon Wincklepicker hat deutlich mehr Rückgrat. Witzigerweise kam sie mit 4 Spitzen, die beiden feinsten davon absolut butterweich.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einfach alle 10min mal nachgucken.
> Nach Zupfern auch mal eher.



Genau so handhabe ich das auch. 
Wenn ich mit Breadpunch angele und es beißt gut, verkürze ich die Taktrate nochmal deutlich.

Beim Anködern/Formen der Flocke ist ja das Brot am Hakenschenkel etwas stärker komprimiert und bleibt häufig am Hakenschenkel kleben, wenn der „fluffige” Teil des Brotes bereits weg ist. 
Auf diese etwas zäheren Flockenreste, deutlich kleiner als die ursprüngliche Flocke, habe ich vermutlich die ganzen Kleinis an großen Haken gefangen.
ne ganze Flocke kriegen die gar nicht ins Maul. Hatte zuletzt einen Plötz von knapp Ü20 am 2er Haken, etliche Ükel am 6er und 8er Haken, einen sogar auf nen 4er Haken und diverse kleine Plötz/Güstern auch auf große Haken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Beim Anködern/Formen der Flocke ist ja das Brot am Hakenschenkel etwas stärker komprimiert und bleibt häufig am Hakenschenkel kleben, wenn der „fluffige” Teil des Brotes bereits weg ist.
> Auf diese etwas zäheren Flockenreste, deutlich kleiner als die ursprüngliche Flocke, habe ich vermutlich die ganzen Kleinis an großen Haken gefangen.
> ne ganze Flocke kriegen die gar nicht ins Maul. Hatte zuletzt einen Plötz von knapp Ü20 am 2er Haken, etliche Ükel am 6er und 8er Haken, einen sogar auf nen 4er Haken und diverse kleine Plötz/Güstern auch auf große Haken.




Ja so ist es bei mir auch.
Der Teigrest bringt noch Bisse von Kütfisch aber ist für Döbel uninteressant mit dem großen heraus schauenden Haken.
Wenn die Flocke sehr locker ist muss man schon eher kontrollieren.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja so ist es bei mir auch.
> Der Teigrest bringt noch Bisse von Kütfisch aber ist für Döbel uninteressant mit dem *großen heraus schauenden Haken*.
> Wenn die Flocke sehr locker ist muss man schon eher kontrollieren.



Aber grundsätzlich ist ein hervorschauender Haken bei dieser Angelei doch ok, oder nicht?
Du hattest mal ein Bild einer "mustergültigen" angeköderten Flocke gezeigt, bei der die Hakenspitze deutlich frei war- Ich habe das dann daraufhin für meine Tulipwürfel übernommen (Und dadurch auch wesentlich größere Haken, z. Zt. der Gamakatsu LS 2210s #4), und seitdem hat sich, wie schon geschrieben meine Hakrate deutlich verbessert- Ob das jetzt der größere Haken oder die freie Spitze oder beides ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber der Effekt ist glücklicherweise sehr deutlich.
Die Jungs sind auch nicht scheu oder bange vor der herausschauenden Spitze.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich ist ein hervorschauender Haken bei dieser Angelei doch ok, oder nicht?




Ja die Hakenspitze guckt immer raus aber wenn der flockige Teil der Flocke (  ) ab ist bleibt nur noch ein Teigrest am Öhr und langen Hakenschenkel.
Dann ist mehr Haken als Köder zu sehen und fühlen für die Döbel und das mögen se nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Ah, verstehe, Danke  .



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann ist *mehr Haken als Köder* zu sehen und fühlen für die Döbel und das mögen se nicht.



Das mögen sie in der Tat nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dieses meinst du Mini??

Anhang anzeigen 335450

Anhang anzeigen 335451





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .................... ein paar Bisse hatte ich trotzdem mit dem großen Karpfenhaken und einer anständigen
> Flocke.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335449
> Anhang anzeigen 335450
> Anhang anzeigen 335451


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca Exactamundo, ein sehr hilfreiches Bild! (Solche Aufnahmen von Beköderten Haken sind inmmer gut, nicht nur was die "Piekstecnik" betrifft, sondern auch den Größenmasstab mit der der Hand, was Haken- und Ködergröße betrifft, da sagt ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Exactamundo, ein sehr hilfreiches Bild! (Solche Aufnahmen von Beköderten Haken sind inmmer gut, nicht nur was die "Piekstecnik" betrifft, sondern auch den Größenmasstab mit der der Hand, was Haken- und Ködergröße betrifft, da sagt ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte)




Noch eins mit Maßstab zum Vergleich...


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> (@Thomas. hat wohl das gleiche Modell)



hat er, und leider immer noch Neu und unbenutzt


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> hat er, und leider immer noch Neu und unbenutzt



Na da weißt Du ja, was zu tun ist...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, nach einigen Tagen arbeitsbedingter Ükelabstinenz melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Worte, auch wenn es angelmäßig von mir nichts zu berichten gibt, weil ich knapp 14 Tage nicht mehr am Wasser war und seelisch und körperlich darunter leide ( vor allem wenn ich Eure Beiträge so lese). Ich habe morgen einen Tag frei und will dann auch endlich mal wieder los. Ziel ist ein kleiner See in der Nähe der Reiterstadt Verden, auf den ich eher zufällig gestoßen bin. Nein, nicht während eines Spaziergangs mit Ferdi, sondern bei
Meiner morgendlichen Fahrt zur Arbeit. Mein Stammplatz im RegionalExpress war besetzt und ich musste mich auf die andere Seite setzen. Das schaffte neue Perspektiven und da sah ich diesen kleinen See mit aufsteigendem Nebel im frühen Sonnenlicht. Ein wunderbarer Anblick! 
 Eine Recherche in meinen Angelpapieren hat ergeben, dass ich den kleinen See mit meinem Weserschein befischen darf. Genau das habe ich morgen vor. Im Futteral wird eine Match- und eine (Method)Feederrute sein. Ein reichhaltiges Ködera Gebot wird ebenfalls am Start sein. Mal sehen, was geht?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ den Tipp mit der „Ginner” hatte ich ja auch von Dir, also danke, Andal!
> Ich hab die noch länger, also in „etwa” 5m. Ich mag die simple Angelei, erinnert an die Kindheit und macht Spaß.
> Bei ebay gibts die offenbar nicht mehr (kann mich irren), aber bei Ali hab ich sie gefunden. Das heute genutzte Modell kostet mittlerweile 6,23€ incl. Versand.
> Man sucht einfach nach *„Heißer Verkauf Angelrute Ultraleicht Pol Super Harte Teleskop Carbon Fiber 2,7-6,3 m”* im „Enjoying+AA Store”.


Oder einfach nach "Pocket Pole" suchen...


Minimax schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich ist ein hervorschauender Haken bei dieser Angelei doch ok, oder nicht?
> Du hattest mal ein Bild einer "mustergültigen" angeköderten Flocke gezeigt, bei der die Hakenspitze deutlich frei war- Ich habe das dann daraufhin für meine Tulipwürfel übernommen (Und dadurch auch wesentlich größere Haken, z. Zt. der Gamakatsu LS 2210s #4), und seitdem hat sich, wie schon geschrieben meine Hakrate deutlich verbessert- Ob das jetzt der größere Haken oder die freie Spitze oder beides ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber der Effekt ist glücklicherweise sehr deutlich.
> Die Jungs sind auch nicht scheu oder bange vor der herausschauenden Spitze.


So eine aus dem Köder ragende Hakenspitze sagt dem Fisch auch nichts. Denn dann dürften viele erfolgreiche Köder nichts bringen, kommen sie doch natürlich nicht im Wasser vor. Und wenn man sich dann noch ansieht, wie stachelig die ach so beliebten Larven sind, sowieso.

Man denkt da stellenweise viel zu menschlich. Von wegen böswilligem Verstecken kleiner und kleinster Greifer... das "trojanische Pferd" muss bei Leibe nicht so perfekt geschreinert sein, dass es wirkt. Am besten sieht man das ja bei den moderneren Karpfenrigs. Metall, wohin das Auge blickt und sie fangen trotzdem.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - na dann hoffen wir mal, daß Du den Angeltrip zum neuen See so richtig genießen kannst!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, nach einigen Tagen arbeitsbedingter Ükelabstinenz melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Worte, auch wenn es angelmäßig von mir nichts zu berichten gibt, weil ich knapp 14 Tage nicht mehr am Wasser war und seelisch und körperlich darunter leide ( vor allem wenn ich Eure Beiträge so lese). Ich habe morgen einen Tag frei und will dann auch endlich mal wieder los. Ziel ist ein kleiner See in der Nähe der Reiterstadt Verden, auf den ich eher zufällig gestoßen bin. Nein, nicht während eines Spaziergangs mit Ferdi, sondern bei
> Meiner morgendlichen Fahrt zur Arbeit. Mein Stammplatz im RegionalExpress war besetzt und ich musste mich auf die andere Seite setzen. Das schaffte neue Perspektiven und da sah ich diesen kleinen See mit aufsteigendem Nebel im frühen Sonnenlicht. Ein wunderbarer Anblick!
> Eine Recherche in meinen Angelpapieren hat ergeben, dass ich den kleinen See mit meinem Weserschein befischen darf. Genau das habe ich morgen vor. Im Futteral wird eine Match- und eine (Method)Feederrute sein. Ein reichhaltiges Ködera Gebot wird ebenfalls am Start sein. Mal sehen, was geht?




Schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen, Stephan.
Viel Erfolg bei dem Trip.
Mach ein paar schöne Bilder uns.


----------



## geomas

#flocke

Was für mich bislang (bin ja immer noch Döbel-Novize) wirklich gut funktioniert hat ist Flocke am Haar.
Ein entsprechendes Video vom Drennan-Kanal hatte ich schon mindestens 2x hier verlinkt.

Ich nutze dies aber nur mit etwas kräftigeren Ruten und entsprechend etwas stärkerer Schnur. Einfache Durchlaufmontage mit Blei von 10-20g, dann meistens aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit ein Fertigvorfach von Korum, Preston oder Drennan mit Quickstop hinter einem 8-14er Haken. Vorfachlänge demzufolge meist 30-38cm.
Dann drei etwas kronkorkengroße Stücken Brot aus dem Sandwichtoast gezupft und ab aufs Haar. Manchmal kombiniert mit der eher weichen Kruste des Toasts. Das gibt Unterwasser eine schöne Flocke etwa von der Größe einer großen Walnuß.


edit:






kein besonders aussagekräftiges Bild, 
wichtig ist, daß das Haar zwischen Hakenbogen und Quickstop nicht zu kurz ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch eins mit Maßstab zum Vergleich...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349679
> Anhang anzeigen 349680


Ich hatte Sonntag ein wenig mit dem anködern von Brot experimentiert, bei 4er Haken riss ich einen Streifen auf der Brotscheibe, walzte sie platt und faltete sie zu einer Ziehharmonika. 
Pro: selbst Küttfischknusperer ließen viel Flocke am Haken
Contra: durch den vollen Hakenbogen blieb nichts hängen. 
Ich überlege größere oder gar wide gap haken dafür zu nutzen  die Haltbarkeit der Brotflocke hat mir schon imponiert.

Anbei nochmal bebildert:


----------



## geomas

^ hmmm, bei einem energisch zupackenden „Guten” sollte es nicht so wichtig sein, ob die Hakenspitze von einem weichen Köder bedeckt ist oder nicht.
Nur ne Vermutung. Kann es sein, daß bei Dir eher die Kleinen herumgezupft haben am Köder?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ hmmm, bei einem energisch zupackenden „Guten” sollte es nicht so wichtig sein, ob die Hakenspitze von einem weichen Köder bedeckt ist oder nicht.
> Nur ne Vermutung. Kann es sein, daß bei Dir eher die Kleinen herumgezupft haben am Köder?


Denke eher dass der vollgepackte Bogen nicht gut greifen lässt, das Brot ist ziemlich komprimiert und quillt natürlich auf. Ein zwei mal konnte ich regelrecht spüren wie ich den Köder aus dem Maul gezogen habe


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Denke eher dass der vollgepackte Bogen nicht gut greifen lässt, das Brot ist ziemlich komprimiert und quillt natürlich auf. Ein zwei mal konnte ich regelrecht spüren wie ich den Köder aus dem Maul gezogen habe


Fluffig muss es sein. Brotflocken fangen eh meistens "on the drop", oder gar nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Fluffig muss es sein. Brotflocken fangen eh meistens "on the drop", oder gar nicht.




Die können auch ruhig einige Minuten am Grund liegen.
Sie geben ja permanent kleine Partikel ab und locken so die Fische.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Fluffig muss es sein. Brotflocken fangen eh meistens "on the drop", oder gar nicht.




...oder beim lockeren Wedeln in der Strömung.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...oder beim lockeren Wedeln in der Strömung.


... wenn sie den Haken verlassen haben und majestätisch und unbemerkt flussabwärts treiben...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> ... wenn sie den Haken verlassen haben und majestätisch und unbemerkt flussabwärts treiben...


Stimmt, Tulip ist für eine eiserne Zuverlässigkeit bekannt   
Und für küttfisch


----------



## StrikerMS

Mahlzeit! 
Hat einer von euch Erfahrung oder theoretisches Wissen ob/wie man Amaranth im Futter einsetzten kann/sollte? Die Anmischung geht aktuell ziemlich stark Richtung Brassen. Süß, wenig herb, fruchtig und vanillig'! Rotaugen verschmähe ich natürlich auch nicht. Aber all zu kleine Fische möchte ich nicht am Platz haben. (als ob ich da Einfluss drauf hätte  ) Das Amaranth liegt ungekocht/ungequollen vor und ist schon ein kleiner Partikel... und es liegt hier noch rum.  Schaden wirds vermutlich nicht.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt, Tulip ist für eine eiserne Zuverlässigkeit bekannt
> [...]


Tulip und Boilie - die beiden verwechsel ich immer ...


----------



## Kochtopf

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Hat einer von euch Erfahrung oder theoretisches Wissen ob/wie man Amaranth im Futter einsetzten kann/sollte? Die Anmischung geht aktuell ziemlich stark Richtung Brassen. Süß, wenig herb, fruchtig und vanillig'! Rotaugen verschmähe ich natürlich auch nicht. Aber all zu kleine Fische möchte ich nicht am Platz haben. (als ob ich da Einfluss drauf hätte  ) Das Amaranth liegt ungekocht/ungequollen vor und ist schon ein kleiner Partikel... und es liegt hier noch rum.  Schaden wirds vermutlich nicht.


Ich hatte mal Amaranth und Quinoia im Futter. Es wird nicht unfängiger dadurch aber natürlich sättigt es dann stärker.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Tulip und Boilie - die beiden verwechsel ich immer ...


----------



## StrikerMS

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Amaranth und Quinoia im Futter. Es wird nicht unfängiger dadurch aber natürlich sättigt es dann stärker.



Hast du es denn vorher gekocht oder quellen lassen? Wenn ja, ändert sich das Volumen beträchtlich oder kaum?


----------



## Kochtopf

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Hast du es denn vorher gekocht oder quellen lassen? Wenn ja, ändert sich das Volumen beträchtlich oder kaum?


Ich würde sagen das Volumen verdoppelt bis dreifacht sich, gieß doch mal ne halbe Tasse mit der doppelten Menge heißes Wasser auf und beobachte, ob es dir so taugt. Den Ansatz kannsr du ja für erste Studien unters futter mischen


----------



## StrikerMS

Jau, werd ich auch so machen. 

Wird nen spontaner Kurzansitz mit eigenbrödlerischem Futter und Mais. Das kann nur klappen! /s


----------



## rustaweli

@Kochtopf 
Dein Problem am WE hatte ich auch einmal vor nicht zu langer Zeit und bin fast verrückt geworden. Viele Bisse, nicht verwertet, in den Ruten gespürt, selbst nach Sekundendrills Aussteiger. Vielleicht geht es ja mit Deinem Hakenversuch, bin gespannt. Vielleicht sind die genutzten Haken aber auch einfach nicht optimal. Wie gesagt, mir ging es mit bis dahin bewährten Haken ähnlich. Unser Prof hatte mir daraufhin die Owner C5 empfohlen, und siehe da, die Probleme waren weg. Überzeugen mich bis heute.



geomas schrieb:


> #flocke
> 
> Was für mich bislang (bin ja immer noch Döbel-Novize) wirklich gut funktioniert hat ist Flocke am Haar.
> 
> Ich nutze dies aber nur mit etwas kräftigeren Ruten und entsprechend etwas stärkerer Schnur. Einfache Durchlaufmontage mit Blei von 10-20g, dann meistens aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit ein Fertigvorfach von Korum, Preston oder Drennan mit Quickstop hinter einem 8-14er Haken. Vorfachlänge demzufolge meist 30-38cm.
> Dann drei etwas kronkorkengroße Stücken Brot aus dem Sandwichtoast gezupft und ab aufs Haar. Manchmal kombiniert mit der eher weichen Kruste des Toasts. Das gibt Unterwasser eine schöne Flocke etwa von der Größe einer großen Walnuß.
> 
> 
> wichtig ist, daß das Haar zwischen Hakenbogen und Quickstop nicht zu kurz ist.



Du ziehst die Flocke auf´s Haar, 3fach? Muß ich auch mal testen. Bisher machte ich es wie Prof.



geomas schrieb:


> ^ hmmm, bei einem energisch zupackenden „Guten” sollte es nicht so wichtig sein, ob die Hakenspitze von einem weichen Köder bedeckt ist oder nicht.
> Nur ne Vermutung.



Sehe ich vor allem bei der Flocke ähnlich. Sehen, zupacken, Haken fest, trotz Köder. Die Flocke ist ja nun mehr als weich.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die können auch ruhig einige Minuten am Grund liegen.
> Sie geben ja permanent kleine Partikel ab und locken so die Fische.





geomas schrieb:


> ...oder beim lockeren Wedeln in der Strömung.



So hatte ich eigentlich alle meine Döbel beim Grundangeln mit Flocke. Je nach Brotqualität lasse ich die sogar bis zu 20 Minuten liegen und fuhr damit bisher für meine Verhältnisse nicht schlecht.


Willkommen @Wuemmehunter und viel Spaß bei Deinem lang ersehnten Ausflug ans Wasser. Dann vor allem noch an dem neu entdeckten!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die können auch ruhig einige Minuten am Grund liegen.
> Sie geben ja permanent kleine Partikel ab und locken so die Fische.


Das ist doch "on the drop" - einige Minuten am Grund und nicht wie die Würmer mancher Plumpser, die bald am Boden verwesen...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist doch "on the drop" - einige Minuten am Grund und nicht wie die Würmer mancher Plumpser, die bald am Boden verwesen...!




Guck mal sowas ist on the drop:









						Fishing on the drop for Roach and Rudd
					

Fishing on the drop is for catching fish between the surface and the lake bed. The idea is to cause the hook bait to sink slowly in a natural way.




					www.amateurangling.com
				




" Ist eine Technik zum Fangen von Fischen in der Wassersäule, irgendwo zwischen der Oberfläche und dem Seeboden. ......" - also im Absinken.


----------



## Andal

Wichtig ist für MICH nur was ICH in einem solchen Begriff sehe!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wichtig ist für MICH nur was ICH in einem solchen Begriff sehe!


Wichtig ist, dass man auch zugeben können sollte sich  geirrt zu haben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Wichtig ist für MICH nur was ICH in einem solchen Begriff sehe!




Darunter leidet dann aber die Verständigung wenn jemand feste Begriffe zweckentfremdet.


----------



## Minimax

Sasel fnaa Güdme?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Sasel fnaa Güdme?




Was' los Mini?
Schlaganfall?
Sollen wir den Notarzt rufen?


----------



## geomas

^ oh, nicht daß ich Mini aus Versehen meine Balkanpop-CDs geschickt habe...


----------



## Minimax

Das war der kurzzeitige Versuch einer selbsterfundenen Sprache -
Balkanpop kann mich nicht schrecken, wer jährlich Festgesellschaften mit volle Pulle _Manele _überleben muss ist gegen alles gefeit.


----------



## rustaweli

Ich mag Balkan Musik.
Früher gab es so einen Sender, Balkan TV glaube, fand den gut.
Was Begriffe angeht, Interpretation oder Irren - kannte das bisher nicht mal.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass man auch zugeben können sollte sich  geirrt zu haben





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Darunter leidet dann aber die Verständigung wenn jemand feste Begriffe zweckentfremdet.


Rauskletzeln, untergehen lassen, kurz liegen lassen ist für mich einfach o.t.d. - Punkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für alle anderen nicht wenn der Köder liegen gelassen wird.  

Biss im absacken - otd.
Köder liegt am Grund - Grundangeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn wir anfangen mit exact definierten Begriffe schlampig umzugehen, versteht am Ende niemand mehr was gemeint ist.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn wir anfangen mit exact definierten Begriffe schlampig umzugehen, versteht am Ende niemand mehr was gemeint ist.


Den Punkt haben wir doch schon längst überschritten. 

Namen werde ich keine nennen, weil ich a) keinem auf den Schlips latschen möchte und b) jedem seine Eigenheiten von Herzen gönne. Eh schon aller Ehren wert, dass sich so viele Alleintänzer an einem Tisch so friedfertig unterhalten.


----------



## geomas

So, ich werde gleich wieder mit der „Ginner 360” rüber zum Fluß latschen. Und nen Kescher mitnehmen.
Hab an der Montur (also an der Stipp-Montage, nicht an meinen Klamotten) gefeilt und bin jetzt
*DEFINITIV BEREIT *
_*für *_
*ABRAMIS BRAMA.*​


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich werde gleich wieder mit der „Ginner 360” rüber zum Fluß latschen. Und nen Kescher mitnehmen.
> Hab an der Montur (also an der Stipp-Montage, nicht an meinen Klamotten) gefeilt und bin jetzt
> *DEFINITIV BEREIT *
> _*für *_
> *ABRAMIS BRAMA.*​


Nicht im blauen Seidenpyjama und dem Reisstrohhut?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hab an der Montur (also an der Stipp-Montage, nicht an meinen Klamotten) *gefeilt*




Hoffentlich nicht am Haken.
Viel Erfolg, Georg.


----------



## geomas

Bin schon wieder zurück. Es war einfach zu windig, teilweise mit sehr scharfen Böen.
Der Pegel (gestern schon unter Normal) war nochmals deutlich abgesackt und meine Angelstelle jetzt sehr flach.






das Niveau heute low
Habe dennoch angefüttert, man sieht die hellen Flecken rechts neben den Seerosen - das sind sich auflösende LB-Murmeln.





Meine Montur hatte ich verstärkt: kleine starke Plättchenhaken, 0,13er statt 0,10er Vorfach und als Pose ne Profistipp-Pose von Middy*.
Die winzigen Stachelschweinposen, wie gestern benutzt, tragen deutlich weniger Blei und richten sich nur sehr langsam auf.

Es gab dann auf 2 Pinkies auch schnell einen Biß - ein Bilderbuchplötz im Kleinformat. Tja, und dann wurde es immer windiger.
Habe es noch ne Weile probiert, war aber sinnlos. Ich habe kürzlich 2 billige und kompakte Stipp-Posen von Askari bekommen, die haben einen verdickten „Kopf” (der Begriff Antenne wäre irreführend). Diese Posen wären heute erste Wahl gewesen. Naja, wieder was dazugelernt und die Brassen hole ich mir noch.


*) die gab es im gemischten 20er Pack als „Tough Pole Floats” bei AD


----------



## Professor Tinca

Im letzten Büchsenlicht gerade ne dicke Rotfeder geangelt...


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im letzten Büchsenlicht gerade ne dicke Rotfeder geangelt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349743


Fettes Petri zum fetten Rotauge. Man, ist das ein Brummer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich will eigentlich mal gucken ob hier n Aal beißt aber bisher ist nix.
Ne dicke Wolke kommt jetzt. Ich hoffe es gibt nicht noch Regen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri zur Sturmplötze lieber @geomas! Und Petri Heil für den Goldbarren, @Professor Tinca  und viel Erfolg mit die Aale

Als ich eben zum Wechselklamotten holen ins Haus gefahren bin stand ein verdächtiger Karton vor der Türe. Gut das ich vorbeigekommen bin. Als ich in den Briefkasten schaute entdeckte ich einen Brief aus  der fernen Hauptstadt- ein Gefühl von Weihnachten umkam mich ob der Gaben die hereingeflattert waren!
In dem Briefumschlag waren drei quasi unbenutzte Briefchen der Mustad Demon Circle Fine in für uns relevanten Größen - ich glaube es waren 4, 6 und 8. Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten. Vielen Dank lieber @Minimax! Jetzt bin ich dir wohl das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk schuldig!
Im Paket von Angelgeräte Bode befand sich die Diabolo X DS (steht für Döbel Spezial) aus dem Hause Balzer. Zu aller erst: die Rute ist tippitoppi verarbeitet, auch wenn der Griff Korktapetencharakter aufzuweisen scheint so ist es dennoch immerhin ein richtiger Griff. Dezent gehalten mit sehr wenig bling bling und einem Totenkopf auf der Endkappe (mich als Metal Fan stört das eher nicht) und einer rot weißen Signalspitze ausgestattet. Die Beringung ist stopperfreundlich und lädt dazu ein, es vielleicht am Tümpel mal als posenrute zu versuchen wenn alle stricke reissen. Die Döbel Spezial aus dem Hause Balzer ist eine Grundrute fürs leichte läddschern mit bis zu 24gr WG hat eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion und reichlich Rückgrat um auch einem ausgewachsenen Chubzilla Paroli zu bieten. Ich bin sehr auf den ersten Praxis Einsatz der Balzer Diabolo X Döbel Spezial gespannt und werde berichten. Leider Bilderlos da Akku leer war


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil zur strammen Rotfeder, lieber Professore - was für ein schöner Fisch! 
Viel Erfolg und wenig Niederschlag beim nächtlichen Ansitz!

@Kochtopf - Glückwunsch zur Döbel Speciale, möge sie beim ersten Versuch ordentlich gefordert werden (am anderen Ende der Strippe).
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen mit den Demons. Kirsche, Käse, evtl. auch Mais kann ich mir neben der Flocke gut als Köder für die Circles vorstellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Diabolo, Demon Circle... das ganze geht in eine seeehr interessante Richtung


----------



## geomas

^ haha, vielleicht solltest Du noch Voodoo-mäßige Köder ins Spiel bringen? Machen die nicht was mit Hühnern? Hühnerherz am Demon Circle, zum Düvel, pardon, Döbel gepeitscht mit der Diabolo X?


----------



## Minimax

@Kochtopf @geomas, das ist ja in der Tat  ....vielversprechend


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bin inzwischen wieder zu Hause. Musste zügig einpacken als es anfing zu regnen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri heil zur strammen Rotfeder, lieber Professore - was für ein schöner Fisch!
> Viel Erfolg und wenig Niederschlag beim nächtlichen Ansitz!
> 
> @Kochtopf - Glückwunsch zur Döbel Speciale, möge sie beim ersten Versuch ordentlich gefordert werden (am anderen Ende der Strippe).
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen mit den Demons. Kirsche, Käse, evtl. auch Mais kann ich mir neben der Flocke gut als Köder für die Circles vorstellen.


Wie köderst du sie an? Habe zuletzt mit festem Seitenarm experimentiert, ist in sehr leichten Gewichten für mich bislang eine tüddelige Erfahrung


----------



## Mescalero

Was für eine Rotfeder @Professor Tinca , meine heutige war nicht mal ein Viertel davon. Petri Heil!

@geomas Dir auch ein herzliches Petri zum Windfisch. Schöne und super funktionierende Posen zum Minifischen sind übrigens die Alborellateile, von Maver oder Sensas gibt es z.B. welche beim Fiebig (matchanglershop). Ich nutze die inzwischen lieber als Pilotkugeln, weil sie so sensibel sind. Und hübsch noch dazu.

@all
Döbel - Diabolo - Deubel - Deufel - Teufel.... der Ükel entwickelt sich langsam aber sicher zu einem exorzistisch-satanischen Orden. Mein lieber Scholli.


----------



## Andal

Gut das wir alle keinen Vogel haben ... unter normalen Menschen würde ich mich gar nicht mehr wohlfühlen!


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie köderst du sie an? Habe zuletzt mit festem Seitenarm experimentiert, ist in sehr leichten Gewichten für mich bislang eine tüddelige Erfahrung



Pff, schwer zu beschreiben. Ich kann morgen mal ein Bild machen.
Im Prinzip sorge ich dafür, daß die Spitze komplett frei ist (außer bei superweichen Ködern wie einer sehr lockeren Flocke).
So'n 4er Demon ist ja immer noch kein großer Haken, also könnte mir 2 größere Maiskörner vorstellen, eines auf dem Schenkel, das andere auf dem Bogen.Auch ne Kirsche oder ne halbe so gehakt, daß die Spitze frei sauber fei bleibt. Kernige Würfe sind dann natürlich nicht mehr drin.
Für den 6er und 8er müßte ein sehr großes Maiskorn oder 2 kleinere reichen.
Für den 4er auch ne Kirsche oder ne halbe so knapp gehakt, daß die Spitze sauber frei bleibt. Kernige Würfe sind dann natürlich nicht mehr drin.
Beim Mais schon.

Meine typische Montur hab ich ja schon oft beschrieben, ja, sie ist Drall- und Tüddel-anfällig, aber sie fängt gut und ist supereinfach zu binden.
Es gibt 2 Varianten:
a - meine alte Variante: große Schlaufe von etwa 20-25cm Länge in die Hauptschnur binden. Asymetrisch aufschneiden - an das kurze Ende von etwa 10-15cm kommen ein paar SSG-Schrote oder ein DS-Blei, an das lange Ende wird der Haken direkt angeknotet.
b - Variante von @dawurzelsepp  - Schlaufe von etwa knapp 20cm Länge in die Hauptschnur binden, dabei das „Ende der Schnur”, die aus der Schlaufe heraus zurück in Richtung Rute geht, so bemessen, daß dieses Ende als kurzer Seitenarm das Blei trägt. Die Schlaufe wírd dann direkt am Knoten aufgeschnitten, so daß nach dem Knoten nur ein langes Stück Sehne kommt, an welches der Haken geknotet wird.

Gelegentlich knote ich an die Schnur, die in Richtung Haken zeigt, direkt ein kurzes Vorfach an.

Bewährt für mich haben sich für Circle-Hooks kurze Vorfächer von geschätzt 20-35cm und kurze Seitenarmen. Man könnte auch ne Durchlaufmontage knüpfen, sollte meiner Meinung aber das Blei in Richtung Rute bremsen (Bleischrot, billiger Posenstopper), um den Selbsthakeffekt zu provozieren. Das Gewicht muß nicht gewaltig sein wie beim Karpfenangeln, meist habe ich DS-Bleie von um 7-14g benutzt oder an Durchlaufmontagen Würfelbleie von 10-18g.


Bei Bedarf kann ich morgen Fotos machen.


----------



## geomas

#stipp-posen

Heute waren sehr kurze Posen wichtig, da das Wasser sehr flach war. Crystal Dipper wären ne Möglichkeit gewesen.
In dem vorher erwähnten 20er Posen-Set von Middy (leider gerade bei AD nicht lieferbar) waren auch etliche Kleinstposen dabei.






Die längliche, leicht zylindrische Form kommt den Alborella/Ukelei-Posen wohl am nächsten (2. von links).
Heute hätte die 1g-Pose von Askari (rechts) wohl besser funktioniert, so stark wie der Wind teilweise war.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Diabolo, Demon Circle... das ganze geht in eine seeehr interessante Richtung


Schon über eine Rolle für deine Höllenbraut nachgedacht?
Ich hätte da eine kleine PENN im Sinn ... Wrath, Battle oder Conflict 
Als Schnur ne WFT TF Feeder blood red und die Gewichte wirste wohl aus alten Geschossen selbst gießen müssen ab jetzt ... als Köder gehen natürlich nurnoch tierische Produkte, is klar. So ne saftige Rindeleber, Hühnerherzen oder -därme und alles an Gewürm sollten natürlich klappen.
Und dann gemütlich mit der Döbelpuppe und dem Amulett aus Hühnerfüßen ans Ufer setzen und ab und zu eine Nadel zücken ....


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf kann ich morgen Fotos machen.


Das wäre wundervoll  am Haar bietest du bei CH also nix an?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre wundervoll  am Haar bietest du bei CH also nix an?



Interessieren Dich eher Fotos von den Montagen, oder wie ich die diversen Köder anködere?

CH am Haar habe ich erfolgreich praktiziert*, aber mit Flocken am Haar funktionieren bislang normale Haken meist ganz gut.



*) zum Beispiel hier, nach vielen Fehlbissen mit normalen Haken brachte ein 8er Demon Circle den Schlawiner ans Band:




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Ja, nee ist klar! Mit Frau "Acolyte" hast Du ganz viele "Tubertinis"!!!  Gruß Mario




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Interessieren Dich eher Fotos von den Montagen, oder wie ich die diversen Köder anködere?


ich bin mal so frech und klink mich hier ein, ich wäre an beiden interessiert


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frech und klink mich hier ein, ich wäre an beiden interessiert


Ich goutiere die erfrischende chuzpe des Kollegen und schließe mich ihm an!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich würde meinen beiden Vorschreibern zustimmen, beides bitte.


----------



## geomas

Okay, ich muß mal sehen, wie ich das am besten mache (z. B. welche Schnur gut auf Fotos sichtbar ist und nicht zu kringelig ist für dieses Zweck).
Die Fotos kommen, kann nur etwas dauern.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Okay, ich muß mal sehen, wie ich das am besten mache (z. B. welche Schnur gut auf Fotos sichtbar ist und nicht zu kringelig ist für dieses Zweck).
> Die Fotos kommen, kann nur etwas dauern.


Macht nix, ich mach eh erst um 14.30 mittag!


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Schon über eine Rolle für deine Höllenbraut nachgedacht?
> Ich hätte da eine kleine PENN im Sinn ... Wrath, Battle oder Conflict
> Als Schnur ne WFT TF Feeder blood red und die Gewichte wirste wohl aus alten Geschossen selbst gießen müssen ab jetzt ... als Köder gehen natürlich nurnoch tierische Produkte, is klar. So ne saftige Rindeleber, Hühnerherzen oder -därme und alles an Gewürm sollten natürlich klappen.
> Und dann gemütlich mit der Döbelpuppe und dem Amulett aus Hühnerfüßen ans Ufer setzen und ab und zu eine Nadel zücken ....


Ist jetzt zwar etwas OT, aber die Produktnamen sind immer eine Wucht.

Mein Favorit nach wie vor: die "Schwanzgang der Sonne" - die Tailwalk del Sol.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zwar etwas OT, aber die Produktnamen sind immer eine Wucht.
> 
> Mein Favorit nach wie vor: die "Schwanzgang der Sonne" - die Tailwalk del Sol.


Tatsächlich kommt bei martialischen rollennamen kaum an Penn vorbei, wobei die Korum shadow thematisch passen würde


----------



## Andal

Bei den Ruten ist Abu aber auch nicht schlecht. Eine Ruten Serie "Blutrache" - Vendetta - zu nennen zeugt schon von einer gewissen "Kreativität"!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Jungs, wir sind auch wieder zurück von unserem ersten Ausflug an ein mir unbekanntes Gewässer. Es war 4 Uhr in der Frühe, als der Wecker klingelte. Schell noch einen Kaffee gekocht, Ferdi pinkeln lassen und dann los! Um nicht zu viel Zeit der kostbaren Stunden am frühen Morgen zu verlieren, habe ich die Matchrute und auch die Methodfeederrute schon am Abend zuvor vorbereitet. Auch das Methodfutter, ergänzt um eine halbe Dose Thunfisch in Öl,  lag bereits zubereitet im Auto. Und auch das Fahrrad ist dabei, um die anderthalb Kilometer vom Parkplatz bis zur Angelstelle zügig zurückzulegen.



Nach einer guten halben Stunde Fahrt treffen Ferdinand und ich gegen kurz vor 5 Uhr an der kleinen Kuhle ein, die wahrscheinlich einmal ein Nebenarm der Aller gewesen ist, die fast in Sichtweite vorbeifließt. Das Ufer des langgezogenen und schmalen Sees ist schilfbesäumt, weite Bereiche der Wasserfläche von Seerosenfeldern bedeckt. Der See ist besonders geschützt, darf nur zwischen dem 1. Juli und dem 31. Dezember eines Jahres befischt werden.


Heute ist der 1. Juli! Trotzdem scheint es doch einige Kollegen zu geben, für die klare Verbote offenkundig nur empfehlenden Charakter haben. Anders sind die aufgerissenen und achtlos liegengelassenen Blisterverpackungen aus dem Angelfachhandel kaum zu erklären. Und die vielen ausgetretenen Kippen an den wenigen möglichen Angelstellen auch nicht. Ich könnte koxxxn, wenn ich sehe, wie so manche Zeitgenossen mit der Natur umgehen. Aber ich bin nicht gekommen, um mich zu ärgern, sondern um Friedfische zu fangen!



Meine Taktik für diesen Sommermorgen: Die Methodrute mit einem MicroSoftboilie aus der MS-Range als Hakenköder und einem fischigen Methodfutter platziere ich an etwa 25 Meter entfernte n Schilfkante am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Sollten die Softboilies keine Abnehmer finden, habe ich als Alternative noch 10mm-Boilies der Sorte Chocolate Orange von Sonubaits im Rucksack. Befestigt werden die übrigens mit einem kleinen Spieß meiner Fertig-Method-Vorfächer.

Die Matchrute, ein 3,90 m langes und sehr filigranes Stöckchen, fische ich mit einer leichten Stickpose und zwei Maden am 16er Match-Haken fast vor den Füßen. Das Wasser ist hier keinen halben Meter tief. Der Haken liegt so gerade eben auf dem doch etwas schlammigen Grund auf. Die Angelstelle habe ich nach meiner Ankunft mit mehreren tischtennisballgroßen Futterballen „scharf gestellt“, so hoffte ich zumindest.


Während Ferdinand das auch ihm unbekannte Terrain erkundet bringe, ich die Köder zu Wasser. Das Warten beginnt! Während ich abwechselnd die Pose und die Spitze der Methodrute beobachte gleiten meine Gedanken ziemlich schnell unter die Wasseroberfläche dieses kleinen Sees. Welche Schätze hier wohl ihre Runden drehen? Dass es hier reichlich Fisch geben dürfte, signalisieren die insgesamt vier Graureiher, die auf den Ästen umgestürzter Baume stehen und auf Beute lauern. Sicherlich wird der eine oder andere Karpfen dabei sein, aber auf die habe ich es gar nicht abgesehen. Meine Hoffnung ist es, hier Schleien anzutreffen, Rotfedern oder auch Karauschen. Arten, die ich bei meiner meist praktizierten Angelei in Fließgewässern nur selten oder nie zu Gesicht bekomme.

Dann der erste Biss! Die rot eingefärbte Spitze der Stickpose taucht kurz ab, wird dann engagiert zur Seite gezogen. Sofort setze ich einen wohl dosierten Anhieb und freue mich über den ersten Fisch dieses noch blutjungen Tages. Es ist eine etwa handlange Güster. Schnell ein paar neue Maden anködern und wieder raus mit der Montage. Da auf die Methodrute trotz verschiedener Köder so gar nichts läuft, nehme ich sie irgendwann aus dem Wasser und fische mit der Swingtip weiter. Leider offenkundig auch in der Kinderstube des Sees.



Es werden einige Plötz, überraschend viele Exemplare unseres Wappenfisches und auch zwei lütte Rotfedern sind dabei. Die erhoffte Schleie leider nicht.
Als es bereits auf 9 Uhr zugeht, wird Zeit, abzubrechen. Das Fazit dieses Morgens am unbekannten Gewässer: Ein ebenso idyllisches wie vielversprechendes kleines Stillgewässer, das sein Potenzial in den letzten Stunden nur angedeutet hat, denn wo es kleine Fische gibt, da sollten auch größere herumschwimmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht, Stephan.
Petri Heil!

So ein Gewässer lernt man leider nicht bei einem Ansitz kennen. Aber ich bin sicher, du entlockst ihm alsbald seine Geheimnisse.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, wir sind auch wieder zurück von unserem ersten Ausflug an ein mir unbekanntes Gewässer. Es war 4 Uhr in der Frühe, als der Wecker klingelte. Schell noch einen Kaffee gekocht, Ferdi pinkeln lassen und dann los! Um nicht zu viel Zeit der kostbaren Stunden am frühen Morgen zu verlieren, habe ich die Matchrute und auch die Methodfeederrute schon am Abend zuvor vorbereitet. Auch das Methodfutter, ergänzt um eine halbe Dose Thunfisch in Öl,  lag bereits zubereitet im Auto. Und auch das Fahrrad ist dabei, um die anderthalb Kilometer vom Parkplatz bis zur Angelstelle zügig zurückzulegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 349794
> 
> Nach einer guten halben Stunde Fahrt treffen Ferdinand und ich gegen kurz vor 5 Uhr an der kleinen Kuhle ein, die wahrscheinlich einmal ein Nebenarm der Aller gewesen ist, die fast in Sichtweite vorbeifließt. Das Ufer des langgezogenen und schmalen Sees ist schilfbesäumt, weite Bereiche der Wasserfläche von Seerosenfeldern bedeckt. Der See ist besonders geschützt, darf nur zwischen dem 1. Juli und dem 31. Dezember eines Jahres befischt werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 349795
> 
> Heute ist der 1. Juli! Trotzdem scheint es doch einige Kollegen zu geben, für die klare Verbote offenkundig nur empfehlenden Charakter haben. Anders sind die aufgerissenen und achtlos liegengelassenen Blisterverpackungen aus dem Angelfachhandel kaum zu erklären. Und die vielen ausgetretenen Kippen an den wenigen möglichen Angelstellen auch nicht. Ich könnte koxxxn, wenn ich sehe, wie so manche Zeitgenossen mit der Natur umgehen. Aber ich bin nicht gekommen, um mich zu ärgern, sondern um Friedfische zu fangen!
> Anhang anzeigen 349796
> 
> 
> Meine Taktik für diesen Sommermorgen: Die Methodrute mit einem MicroSoftboilie aus der MS-Range als Hakenköder und einem fischigen Methodfutter platziere ich an etwa 25 Meter entfernte n Schilfkante am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Sollten die Softboilies keine Abnehmer finden, habe ich als Alternative noch 10mm-Boilies der Sorte Chocolate Orange von Sonubaits im Rucksack. Befestigt werden die übrigens mit einem kleinen Spieß meiner Fertig-Method-Vorfächer.
> 
> Die Matchrute, ein 3,90 m langes und sehr filigranes Stöckchen, fische ich mit einer leichten Stickpose und zwei Maden am 16er Match-Haken fast vor den Füßen. Das Wasser ist hier keinen halben Meter tief. Der Haken liegt so gerade eben auf dem doch etwas schlammigen Grund auf. Die Angelstelle habe ich nach meiner Ankunft mit mehreren tischtennisballgroßen Futterballen „scharf gestellt“, so hoffte ich zumindest.
> Anhang anzeigen 349798
> 
> Während Ferdinand das auch ihm unbekannte Terrain erkundet bringe, ich die Köder zu Wasser. Das Warten beginnt! Während ich abwechselnd die Pose und die Spitze der Methodrute beobachte gleiten meine Gedanken ziemlich schnell unter die Wasseroberfläche dieses kleinen Sees. Welche Schätze hier wohl ihre Runden drehen? Dass es hier reichlich Fisch geben dürfte, signalisieren die insgesamt vier Graureiher, die auf den Ästen umgestürzter Baume stehen und auf Beute lauern. Sicherlich wird der eine oder andere Karpfen dabei sein, aber auf die habe ich es gar nicht abgesehen. Meine Hoffnung ist es, hier Schleien anzutreffen, Rotfedern oder auch Karauschen. Arten, die ich bei meiner meist praktizierten Angelei in Fließgewässern nur selten oder nie zu Gesicht bekomme.
> 
> Dann der erste Biss! Die rot eingefärbte Spitze der Stickpose taucht kurz ab, wird dann engagiert zur Seite gezogen. Sofort setze ich einen wohl dosierten Anhieb und freue mich über den ersten Fisch dieses noch blutjungen Tages. Es ist eine etwa handlange Güster. Schnell ein paar neue Maden anködern und wieder raus mit der Montage. Da auf die Methodrute trotz verschiedener Köder so gar nichts läuft, nehme ich sie irgendwann aus dem Wasser und fische mit der Swingtip weiter. Leider offenkundig auch in der Kinderstube des Sees.
> Anhang anzeigen 349797
> 
> 
> Es werden einige Plötz, überraschend viele Exemplare unseres Wappenfisches und auch zwei lütte Rotfedern sind dabei. Die erhoffte Schleie leider nicht.
> Als es bereits auf 9 Uhr zugeht, wird Zeit, abzubrechen. Das Fazit dieses Morgens am unbekannten Gewässer: Ein ebenso idyllisches wie vielversprechendes kleines Stillgewässer, das sein Potenzial in den letzten Stunden nur angedeutet hat, denn wo es kleine Fische gibt, da sollten auch größere herumschwimmen.


A so schee scho...!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ne, Andi, das funktioniert eigentlich nie. Beim nächsten Mal werden wir auch mal ne Runde schwimmen gehen. Das ist aus meiner Sicht die beste Möglichkeit, um sich mit den Wassertiefen und Grundstrukturen vertraut zu machen. War aber schon klasse, heute morgen während des Angelns den Zug zu sehen, mit dem ich sonst zur Arbeit fahre.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> War aber schon klasse, heute morgen während des Angelns den Zug zu sehen, mit dem ich sonst zur Arbeit fahre.


Alleine der Anblick und die neuen Gerüche für den Ferdinand sind das frühe Aufstehen schon wert!


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Die Alte Aller und die damit verbundenen Kuhlen waren mal ein TOP Angelgewässer für uns Friedfischer. Da diese Gewässer sehr beliebt sind, ist natürlich der Angeldruck auch hoch. Ich kenne die Alte Aller aber auch nur im Bereich Etelsen. Aber schön dass Dir das Gewässer so gut gefallen hat und Ihr beide einen entspannten Vormittag am Wasser hattet.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter ein toll geschriebener Bericht (Präsens ist ein schöner Kunstgriff, da kommt der Reporter durch!) von einem wunderschönen See- bin sehr gespannt was da noch so schwimmt- machmal hilft ja die Analyse der ärgerlichen Hinterlassenschaften der Kollegen?
Oh und Petri natürlich, und nachträglich auch für @geomas und @Professor Tinca zu ihren gestrigen Unternehmungen, ganz besonders zu der prächtigen Rotfeder, toller Fisch!
Hg
Mini


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde.
Gab ja doch mal wieder Fisch. 



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> War aber schon klasse, heute morgen während des Angelns den Zug zu sehen, mit dem ich sonst zur Arbeit fahre.


Muss ein geniales Gefühl sein 


*#diePostwarda*

Heute kamen 2 Lieferungen bei mir an.... 

Hatte leider vergessen das in China die Hakengrößen andersrum sind..... Egal. Außerdem sind die Haken doch dicker wie erhofft. 





Die Lieferung gefällt mir deutlich besser


----------



## Minimax

@Slappy Die "Stangenware" gefällt mir gut- kannst Du was zu dem Kescherstab (Masse, gewicht) sagen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Kescherkopf, @Slappy und der Rest sieht auch super aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Slappy Die "Stangenware" gefällt mir gut- kannst Du was zu dem Kescherstab (Masse, gewicht) sagen?


Ich habe den gleichen (fischdeal, gell @Slappy) und nutze ihn nicht weil er bereits mit meinem Korumkescherkopf überfordert zu sein scheint


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri zur Sturmplötze lieber @geomas! Und Petri Heil für den Goldbarren, @Professor Tinca  und viel Erfolg mit die Aale
> 
> Als ich eben zum Wechselklamotten holen ins Haus gefahren bin stand ein verdächtiger Karton vor der Türe. Gut das ich vorbeigekommen bin. Als ich in den Briefkasten schaute entdeckte ich einen Brief aus  der fernen Hauptstadt- ein Gefühl von Weihnachten umkam mich ob der Gaben die hereingeflattert waren!
> In dem Briefumschlag waren drei quasi unbenutzte Briefchen der Mustad Demon Circle Fine in für uns relevanten Größen - ich glaube es waren 4, 6 und 8. Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten. Vielen Dank lieber @Minimax! Jetzt bin ich dir wohl das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk schuldig!
> Im Paket von Angelgeräte Bode befand sich die Diabolo X DS (steht für Döbel Spezial) aus dem Hause Balzer. Zu aller erst: die Rute ist tippitoppi verarbeitet, auch wenn der Griff Korktapetencharakter aufzuweisen scheint so ist es dennoch immerhin ein richtiger Griff. Dezent gehalten mit sehr wenig bling bling und einem Totenkopf auf der Endkappe (mich als Metal Fan stört das eher nicht) und einer rot weißen Signalspitze ausgestattet. Die Beringung ist stopperfreundlich und lädt dazu ein, es vielleicht am Tümpel mal als posenrute zu versuchen wenn alle stricke reissen. Die Döbel Spezial aus dem Hause Balzer ist eine Grundrute fürs leichte läddschern mit bis zu 24gr WG hat eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion und reichlich Rückgrat um auch einem ausgewachsenen Chubzilla Paroli zu bieten. Ich bin sehr auf den ersten Praxis Einsatz der Balzer Diabolo X Döbel Spezial gespannt und werde berichten. Leider Bilderlos da Akku leer war


Ich schulde euch ja noch Fotos. Der Kork scheint btw besser als angenommen zu sein und im Gegensatz zum ANSITZWUNDER der Fa. Balzer finde ich partout keine Lacknasen an den Ringen. Ich weiss dass das Biegefoto nicht aussagekräftig ist, aber da müsst ihr durch 
Zu meinem Urteil von gestern möchte ich hinzufügen: Wenn nicht Balzer draufgestanden hätte hätte ich die Abstammung nicht geglaubt. Das Metallversaute Carbon ist zwar nur oberhalb des Griffs für Bling bling verbaut, in der Praxis fürchte ich keine Nachteile


----------



## Slappy

Danke danke. 



Minimax schrieb:


> @Slappy Die "Stangenware" gefällt mir gut- kannst Du was zu dem Kescherstab (Masse, gewicht) sagen?


Von Anfang bis Ende hat der 62cm und wiegt 195g. Hier ein Bild mit 1L Milch. So richtig überzeugen.... Naja.... 







Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe den gleichen (fischdeal, gell @Slappy) und nutze ihn nicht weil er bereits mit meinem Korumkescherkopf überfordert zu sein scheint


Ne, von Tacklemonster


----------



## Professor Tinca

Als Plötzenkescherstiel reicht der.
Wann fängt man da schonmal Zweipfünder?


----------



## Minimax

@Slappy, vielen dank- ja ich sehe was Du meinst, ich teile da etwas Kochus Bedenken.
Ich habe auch einen sehe eleganten, kurzgeteilten kescherstiel mit geringem Gewicht (der zu dem Kopf gehört, mit dem mich der @Professor Tinca zu recht aufzieht), der aber leider zu labbrig ist. Damit meine ich noch nichtmal die Fische, die den Kopf beschweren, sondern die Phase zuvor, wenn man den Kescher unter den Fisch bugsiert- der Wasserwiderstand des Netzes biegt den Stock so weit, das ein rasches Manövrieren in Schilf und Fluten zur Qual wird. Da ist ein langgeteilter oder ein Steckstab wesentlich besser- aber es ist ja immer ein Tausch.

@Kochtopf herzliches Iäh fthagn zur diabolischen Döbel Spezial, sie wird sicher so manchen Zielfisch sehen. Bei der farblich gut abgesetzten Spitze fällt mir ein wichtiger Nachteil meiner Daiwa 'Kotzgriff' von neulich ein, ein, nämlich die nicht markierte schwarze Spitze- mir zumindest ist es kaum möglich, diese längere Zeit scharf in den Blick zu nehmen und zu interpretieren. Ist aber nichts, was eine Wicklung mit Bindegarn und etwas Lack nicht korrigierbar wäre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nimm diesen in 3m Mini.
Man kann ihn auch in 2m nutzen. weil im mittleren Teil auch ein Gewinde verbaut ist.









						Greys Carbon Take-Apart Landing Net Handle
					

Ein Kescher mit einer ordentlichen Reichweite  Steif & leicht Hochmodul Carbon Spiegelfreie, glanzlose, schwarze Oberfläche Gummierte, rutschfeste Griffe Schutzdeckel für die Enden zum einfachen Aufschieben Beide Modelle lassen sich zusammenlegen Gewicht: 2,2m - 236g / 3m – 335g




					www.anglingdirect.de


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Als Plötzenkescherstiel reicht der.
> Wann fängt man da schonmal Zweipfünder?


Der packt auch einen 10 Pfünder. Ist ja ein Kescher und kein Schöpflöffel.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nimm diesen in 3m Mini.
> Man kann ihn auch in 2m nutzen.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich bin gut versorgt: Ich nutze zur Zeit fürs mobile Angeln einen 240er mit sagenhaften 50cm Transportlänge, der hinreichend Stabil ist. Es steht zwar gelb und unübersehbar FTM drauf (jedenfalls so lange bis ich das korklenkerband wiedergefunden habe), aber ebenfalls ganz klein "Tubertini".
Wenn's walthermässiger zugeht, ich also das Rutenfutteral dabei habe, leistet mir ein 240er Steckstab von Prologic gute Dienste.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Der packt auch einen 10 Pfünder.




Aber nicht wenn er den so benutzt wie aufm Foto oben.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der packt auch einen 10 Pfünder. Ist ja ein Kescher und kein Schöpflöffel.


Ja, ist die Katze im Sack zieht man ja eher als man hebt. Aber vorher muss man eben auch manövrieren in Wasser und Kraut, da brauchst etwas Rückgrat.Daher Misstraue ich auch den auf dem Papier wundervoll aussehenden, sündhaft teuren JDM Keschern die verschiedene Spinboy-Läden anbieten.


----------



## Mescalero

Es kömmt drauf an, meiner ist bei einem ca. drei Pfund Karpfen geplatzt. Das Reststück habe ich weitergenutzt, bis bei einem ähnlich dimensioniertem Fisch das Gewindestück einfach abgebrochen ist. Manche Teile sind einfach saumäßig verarbeitet oder vollkommen fehlkonstruiert oder beides.


----------



## Minimax

Eigentlich sind Kescher ein ganz interessantes Thema, auch wenn sie etwa 253737 mal weniger sexy als Ruten und Rollen sind. Was nützt es, wenn man mit handgebauten Rute, Jasonposen, mundgefräster Pin vom Zanderpitt aufrockt, dazu der 1-unter-1000 Spezialdamaststahlhaken, und dann irgendeinen völlig methodenfremden nicht abgestimmten Silverman/Cormoran-Schrottikescher sportet, den man beim Ostseeurlaub zwischen den Wellenbrecher gefunden hat, oder im Fischrestaurant von der Dekowand geklaut hat?
Ich denke 'den' Kescher gibt es nicht- und im ggs. Zu etwa Ruten ist der Marktanteil an Gurken und Totalausfällen immer noch sehr hoch.
Zudem sind die Ansprüche, wenn mans recht bedenkt, extrem individuell.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind Kescher ein ganz interessantes Thema, auch wenn sie etwa 253737 mal weniger sexy als Ruten und Rollen sind. Was nützt es, wenn man mit handgebauten Rute, Jasonposen, mundgefräster Pin vom Zanderpitt aufrockt, dazu der 1-unter-1000 Spezialdamaststahlhaken, und dann irgendeinen völlig methodenfremden nicht abgestimmten Silverman/Cormoran-Schrottikescher sportet, den man beim Ostseeurlaub zwischen den Wellenbrecher gefunden hat, oder im Fischrestaurant von der Dekowand geklaut hat?
> Ich denke 'den' Kescher gibt es nicht- und im ggs. Zu etwa Ruten ist der Marktanteil an Gurken und Totalausfällen immer noch sehr hoch.
> Zudem sind die Ansprüche, wenn mans recht bedenkt, extrem individuell.


Als normaler Allroundangler braucht man nach meiner Ansicht wenigstens drei Kescher

- einen mit langem Stil, für der Ansitz und keinem Köpfchen, sondern einem Kopf, der auch mal eine adulte Barbe fasst.
- einen geräumigen Karpfenkescher
- und einen Spinn- und Bootskescher mit variablem Stil

Idealerweise kann man dann noch bei allen Keschern die Köpfe durchtauschen, weil sie alle 3/8" Gewinde haben und somit das Einsatzspektrum enorm erhöhen. Wegen einem zu großen und robusten Kescher wurde noch kein Fisch nicht gefangen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Als normaler Allroundangler braucht man nach meiner Ansicht wenigstens drei Kescher
> (...)
> Idealerweise kann man dann noch bei allen Keschern die Köpfe durchtauschen, weil sie alle 3/8" Gewinde haben und somit das Einsatzspektrum enorm erhöhen. Wegen einem zu großen und robusten Kescher wurde noch kein Fisch nicht gefangen!



Ich gebe Dir in vielen Punkten recht, obwohl meine Kescherpalette etwas anders aussehen würde- den letzten Satz deiner Aussage würde ich aber kritischer sehen, denn dann könnte man ja auch grossen und robusten RuteRolleSchnurKombos das Wort reden, bis hinauf zur Welsrute fürs stippen (bitte verzeih, auch ich nehme gerne mal einen Schluck aus der Polemikpulle, lieber Stammtischbruder)
Hier was zu Kombimöglichkeiten zwischen Stab und Kopf für ungeduldige, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber vielleicht ist es von Interesse für den einen oder anderen. Firma Korum (Gibt aber auch ähnliches von anderen Firmen )bietet folgendes an:
	

		
			
		

		
	











Macht einen guten Eindruck, und eine gute Idee- wenn da nicht der Gedanke daran wäre, was passiert, wenn man einen tollen Fisch im Kescher hat, und sich der klickmechanismus plötzlich in einer Binse oder einem Ast verfängt und sich öffnet...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sicherheitshalber immer ne Wicklung Tesa drum beim Angeln......

Anonsten wäre mir das aber schon sehr recht wenn das hält.
Die An- und Abschrauberei nervt manchmal etwas.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sicherheitshalber immer ne Wicklung Tesa drum beim Angeln......


Ja, eben, oder am besten gleich mit 2k verkleben, aber das hieße ja... öhm.. äh...


----------



## Andal

Das mit dem üppigen Kescher hat schon seine Bewandtnis. Schau dir mal die kümmerlichen Schöpferlein an, mit denen manche Zeitgenossen ins Feld ziehen. Mit dicken Schnüren und schweren Ruten hat das rein gar nichts zu schaffen. Es geht ja hier um die Landung...


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anonsten wäre mir das aber schon sehr recht wenn das hält.
> Die An- und Abschrauberei nervt manchmal etwas.



Also, das wirkt haptisch schon ok, mich beunruhigt-freilich ohne das ich das ausprobiert habe- die seitliche Klapp-Sicherung.
Askari bietet ein ähnliches System an, Firma Prologic auch. Dieses aber mit gefederter Manschette, ähnlich wie bei Kletter-Karabinern, was mir vertrauenswürdiger vorkommt. Checkma Google Bildersuche Korum Net Adapter, da kommen auch die Prologic Teile.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die hier sehen nicht so aus als wenn was hängenbleiben kann:








						Angelsport-Montagen-Skizubehör online kaufen | eBay
					

Große Auswahl neuer und gebrauchter Angelsport-Montagen-Skizubehör online entdecken bei eBay.



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> der Wasserwiderstand des Netzes biegt den Stock so weit


Auf den Test bin ich auch gespannt. Erwarte da aber auch keine Glanzleistung. Kostet ja so gut wie nichts das Ding. 


Minimax schrieb:


> einen 240er mit sagenhaften 50cm Transportlänge


Aha, und das wäre welcher? 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn er den so benutzt wie aufm Foto oben.


Macht man das nicht so? Das erklärt einiges....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die hier sehen nicht so aus als wenn was hängenbleiben kann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsport-Montagen-Skizubehör online kaufen | eBay
> 
> 
> Große Auswahl neuer und gebrauchter Angelsport-Montagen-Skizubehör online entdecken bei eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de



Cool! BIs auf die hexagonale Aufnahme ist der Verschluss mit dem Korumdingens allerdings nahezu identisch- wenn DIe unriskant sind, dann ists letzteres auch.
Man müsste es ausprobieren. Im Moment hab ich da aber keine besondere Verwendung, da ja der Klappkopf von Streetooderso (Ich schneid heute das Etikett ab, versprochen) meine Transportprobleme hinreichend löst- ich poste später nochmal Photos.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> (Ich schneid heute das Etikett ab, versprochen)




Das wird zukünftige Fangfotos um einiges aufwerten.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Auf den Test bin ich auch gespannt. Erwarte da aber auch keine Glanzleistung. Kostet ja so gut wie nichts das Ding.
> 
> Aha, und das wäre welcher?
> 
> Macht man das nicht so? Das erklärt einiges....



F(ishing)T(ackle)M(ax) Luis Mini 2,40m

Ist der Fisch im Netz* hebt* man es nicht aus dem Wasser, sondern* zieht* es heran, reckt die stabhaltende Hand mit Stab in die Höhe, und* zieht nach oben*, so das da Kscher- und FIschgewicht den Stab nicht längs belasten, sondern *entlang der Achse*. Zur Dokumentaton legt man als Specialist Fisch auf Netz ab, und platziert leicht oberhalb Splitcane, Pin und Jasonpose (die man dafür immer dabei hat, obwohl man eigentlich nur mit der HeavyFeeder angelt)

Oder man ist Wallerangler, dann braucht man keinen Kescher sondern springt in die FLuten und führt einen zärtlichen, glitschigen Ringkampf mit dem Objekt seiner Begierde wie mit dem/der Partner/in nur mit mehr Barteln und weniger Matratze, vor und nach dem SIegesphoto sind auch Küsschen erlaubt. Merke: Fisch, Tattoos und Bizeps müssen bei der Dokumentation gleichermassen zur Geltung Kommen.

Oder man ist Karpfenangler, dann macht mans wie oben beschrieben, lagert den Fisch in einer Krippe zwischen, und wenn man zur Dokumentation bereit ist, greift man ihn wie sein eigenes Neugeborenes mit beiden Händen zart wiegend, und guckt verträumt (was aber auf den Bildern immer verbissen und auch etwas schielend aussieht) auf einen Punkt knapp oberhalb des Schwanzflossenansatzes. Merke: Bitte niemals lächeln!


----------



## Tricast

Wir haben an unseren ganzen schraubgedöns die Prologic Quick Release Adapter und bis jetzt bin ich damit sehr zufrieden. Nur bei meinem Steck-Kescherstock habe ich einen sehr kleinen Adapter verbaut da er sonst nicht ineinander passt. Dieser hat jetzt nach 5 Jahren den Dienst quittiert und dreht durch. Die größeren Kaliber funktionieren immer noch einwandfrei.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Dieses NGT Kescherstöckchen habe ich auch - für 7 oder 8 € kann man da nicht meckern.
Kescher sind ein leidiges Thema, weil man nie den Richtigen hat.
Natürlich kann man immer und überall mit dem richtig fetten Robustling antreten, aber dem steht meine Bequemlichkeit total im Weg...


----------



## Slappy

Anderes Thema.

*#Grund-/Futter*
Mit Sicherheit steht es hier irgendwo niedergeschrieben. Aber die Suche gestaltet sich doch etwas schwierig. Wo bekommt man gutes aber auch günstiges Futter her? Gerne auch in der 5Kg+ Klasse. Ich weiß, mit Paniermehl und ein paar anderen Sachen aus dem Supermarkt kann man sehr sehr günstig Futter herstellen. Ich suche aber etwas fertiges da ich keine Lust habe immer vorher was zusammen zu mixen.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Anderes Thema.



Hoppla, ganz schön apodiktisch 

Ist aber kein kleines Fass, und kann mit entsprechender vorgeschalteter Eigenrecherche (neben dem Netz auch mal das Regal im F.L.A.S. checken) besser eingegrenzt werden.
Ansonsten sach ich mal, wenns auf Bisse und nicht auf Kilos ankommt, Sensas 3000 gros Gardons wie es aus der Tüte kommt, leider kein Schnäppchen. Die Futterköche werden mich nun in der Luft zerreissen, eh bien.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Anderes Thema.
> 
> *#Grund-/Futter*
> Mit Sicherheit steht es hier irgendwo niedergeschrieben. Aber die Suche gestaltet sich doch etwas schwierig. Wo bekommt man gutes aber auch günstiges Futter her? Gerne auch in der 5Kg+ Klasse. Ich weiß, mit Paniermehl und ein paar anderen Sachen aus dem Supermarkt kann man sehr sehr günstig Futter herstellen. Ich suche aber etwas fertiges da ich keine Lust habe immer vorher was zusammen zu mixen.



Hier zB:









						Top Secret Groundmix Sonderedition günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Top Secret Groundmix Sonderedition günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Andal

Bei den Kescherstäben kann man ja durchaus etwas vorausblickender einkaufen und solide Modelle wählen. Sehr gefallen hat mir da das Teil von Gardner, oder war es Korum, das auf der Messe herumgereicht wurde. Nur Kescherköpfe verschleisse ich sehr regelmäßig. Wobei mir allerdings der Agility Raubfisch- und Bootskescher von Shakespeare gut zu widerstehen vermag. Das Gumminetz hält wirklich was aus.


----------



## Jason

Heute kam erfreulicher Weise ein Umschlag aus Rostock.
@geomas hat mir zwei Swing Spitzen zugesendet, nachdem bekannt wurde, dass die Kennet Perfektion einen Gewindeendring hat. Und die Spitzen passen in das Gewinde.





Eine in 10 und eine in 12 Inch. Am Freitag ist ja der Ansitz an den Teichen geplant. Sie werden mit im Gepäck sein. 
Danke lieber Georg. Werde es mal wieder gut machen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Gut, wenn man mal auf die Intuition hört. Überfrüh heute das Fischen abgebrochen. Jetzt regnet es, was runter geht.


----------



## daci7

Mal ne ganz  blöde Frage: wie wirft man eigendlich mit solchen Lämmerschwänzen vorn dran? 
Ich frage für einen ignoranten Freund, der noch nie mit solchen teilen gefischt hat, aber immer schon fasziniert war und grundsätzlich immer nach Möglichkeiten sucht den heimischen Rutenwald zu vergrößern


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Hoppla, ganz schön apodiktisch


Nene, alles gut. So war das nicht gemeint. 


Slappy schrieb:


> Macht man das nicht so? Das erklärt einiges....


Das war/sollte Ironisch/scherzhaft sein. Mir ist schon klar wie ich einen Fisch kescher. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ist aber kein kleines Fass, und kann mit entsprechender vorgeschalteter Eigenrecherche (neben dem Netz auch mal das Regal im F.L.A.S. checken) besser eingegrenzt werden.
> Ansonsten sach ich mal, wenns auf Bisse und nicht auf Kilos ankommt, Sensas 3000 gros Gardons wie es aus der Tüte kommt, leider kein Schnäppchen. Die Futterköche werden mich nun in der Luft zerreissen, eh bien.


Hierbei hatte ich eher auf richtige Geheimtips gehofft. Das breite Angebot findet man ja sehr zügig online. Allerdings kommt man da immer auf die selben Seiten/Shops und nicht zu den weniger großen Vertreibern. Jetzt eben bin ich bei NB gelandet. Das z.b. hätte ich nicht gefunden wenn es nicht hier mal Thema gewesen wäre.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz  blöde Frage: wie wirft man eigendlich mit solchen Lämmerschwänzen vorn dran?
> Ich frage für einen ignoranten Freund, der noch nie mit solchen teilen gefischt hat, aber immer schon fasziniert war und grundsätzlich immer nach Möglichkeiten sucht den heimischen Rutenwald zu vergrößern


Möglichst sanft und über Kopf. Im letzten Moment die Schnur etwas abbremsen ist auch kein Schaden - sagt mein Freund!


----------



## daci7

@Slappy 
Ich hab noch gute Erfahrung mit Ofenloch Angelsport gemacht. Eine, wie ich finde, gute Auswahl und ebenso gute Preise  teilweise nicht nur für Futter.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - danke für den schönen Bericht vom ersten Erkundungsangeln an dem „neuen See”. Deinen Ärger über die Hinterlassenschaften anderer Angler kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen nächsten Report von diesem Gewässer - vielleicht lernst Du dann auch andere See-Bewohner kennen...



#montagenfotos
#anköderungsfotos
...kommen leider später, hatte heute bislang nicht den Nerv dazu 


#kescherstiel
Ein Thema für die Ewigkeit. Der Gardner, den ich auf der Stippermesse herumreichte, wie von Andal weiter oben erwähnt, mag ich, weil er enorm robust wirkt.
Aber er ist schwer und unhandlich. Der Preis lag bei unter 50€ incl. Versand, also für ein Qualitätsprodukt durchaus im Rahmen (meiner Meinung nach).

Meist bin ich mit dem labberigen Lineaeffe-4m-Stiel unterwegs. Das Teil (Spitzname „Spaghetti”) ist alles andere als stabil, hat bis jetzt aber gehalten und leistete mir mehrfach gute Dienste auch beim beim Hängerlösen (Haken im Baum/Busch) und zudem ist der Spaghetti dank 4-Teilung angenehm handlich beim Weg von einem Swim zum nächsten.

Ich suche jetzt noch was handliches von gut 2m bis 2,5m. Die ganz kurzen Stäbe/Stiele habe ich verworfen, nachdem ich mehrere schlechte Kritiken über die kurzgeteilten „Minis” gelesen habe. Ich werde berichten...

Das vom Prof verlinkte Teil von Greys ist leider kaum noch zu finden in der 3m-Variante.


----------



## geomas

@daci7 - weich werfen ist Pflicht mit ner Swingtip vorne dran. Ein leicht beschleunigter Pendelwurf funktioniert auch ganz gut und ist für mich erste Wahl.


----------



## Andal

Am besten gefallen mir die britischen Granden auf Youtube. Die haben zwar ellenlange Kescherstäbe, wo es gar keine solchen Trümmer braucht, aber sie stochern mit mokkatassengroßen Netzlein nach doch sehr ansehnlichen Fischen... wie wenn sie den Schuss nicht gehört haben.


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz  blöde Frage: wie wirft man eigendlich mit solchen Lämmerschwänzen vorn dran?
> Ich frage für einen ignoranten Freund, der noch nie mit solchen teilen gefischt hat, aber immer schon fasziniert war und grundsätzlich immer nach Möglichkeiten sucht den heimischen Rutenwald zu vergrößern


Der Freund war ich. Hab mich nicht getraut zu fragen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

So etwas in der Art, kombiniert mit einem mittelgroßen Kopf - evtl. aus Nylon - kommt mir auch noch  ins Haus. Den hinteren Abschluss dann wanderstäbisch umgemodelt. Auch als Gehhilfe.









						FTM Kescherstange Skorpion 2m - Kescherstab, Landehilfe für Forellen  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie FTM Kescherstange Skorpion 2m - Kescherstab, Landehilfe für Forellen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Am besten gefallen mir die britischen Granden auf Youtube. Die haben zwar ellenlange Kescherstäbe, wo es gar keine solchen Trümmer braucht, aber sie stochern mit mokkatassengroßen Netzlein nach doch sehr ansehnlichen Fischen... wie wenn sie den Schuss nicht gehört haben.



Einzige Ausnahme ist und war Dickie Carr, der schon früher berühmt dafür war, daß er stets einen Karpfenkescher parat hatte, auch wenn alle beim Match am Kanal nur handlange Plötz und nicht viel größere „Skimmer” fingen. Ab und an gabs mal den Ausnahmefisch und mit nem besseren Aquarienkescher war da nix zu holen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wird zukünftige Fangfotos um einiges aufwerten.



Arxxx!


----------



## Mescalero

Slappy schrieb:


> Anderes Thema.
> 
> *#Grund-/Futter*
> Mit Sicherheit steht es hier irgendwo niedergeschrieben. Aber die Suche gestaltet sich doch etwas schwierig. Wo bekommt man gutes aber auch günstiges Futter her? Gerne auch in der 5Kg+ Klasse. Ich weiß, mit Paniermehl und ein paar anderen Sachen aus dem Supermarkt kann man sehr sehr günstig Futter herstellen. Ich suche aber etwas fertiges da ich keine Lust habe immer vorher was zusammen zu mixen.


Ich bin ziemlich überzeugt von Timarmix, das schmeckt riecht gut und ist vergleichsweise preiswert. Eine Top-Beratung bekommt man auch. exnershop.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Ich hab noch gute Erfahrung mit Ofenloch Angelsport gemacht. Eine, wie ich finde, gute Auswahl und ebenso gute Preise  teilweise nicht nur für Futter.



Mich hat bisher immer davon abgehalten da zu bestellen, dass die weder paypal noch Rechnung als Zahlungsmethode anbieten.
Kreditkarte hab ich nicht und Vorauskasse kommt gar nicht in Frage!
Da gibt es keinen Käuferschutz und im schlechtesten Fall subventioniert man so einen insolventen Laden(nicht auf Ofenrohr bezogen sondern allgemein gesprochen).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Arxxx!





Vielleicht gibt es einen Union Jack als Aufnäher irgendwo.
Der würde aus dem Hiphop-Ghetto-Streetfucking-Kescher sicher ein stilvolles Angelgerät machen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es einen Union Jack als Aufnäher irgendwo.
> Der würde aus dem Hiphop-Ghetto-Streetfucking-Kescher sicher ein stilvolles Angelgerät machen.


Äääääh nein


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich suche jetzt noch was handliches von gut 2m bis 2,5m.



Kann es Teleskop sein?
Dann gibt es in ultrastabil dieses Askariding:








						Kogha Ultra de luxe Handle günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Ultra de luxe Handle günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Die beiden oberen Teile benutze ich schon ein paar Jahre als Telestab. Die sind etwa 2,20m lang.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Äääääh nein




Dochdoch.
Du musst nur vergessen was vorher war.


----------



## geomas

#ofenrohr
Über die habe ich mich früher mal so extrem geärgert, daß ich da mit Sicherheit nicht mehr bestellen werde.

#exnershop
Mit denen hab ich nur sehr gute Erfahrungen machen können. Natürlich verkaufen die neben richtig guten Artikeln auch Sachen eher fragwürdiger Qualität, aber das ist wohl überall so.

#askari
Danke für den wiederholten Hinweis auf den Kescher, lieber Prof! 
Vermutlich kommt heute Ersatz für die beschädigt gelieferte Schnäppchenfeederrute. 
Falls die in Ordnung ist und es im weiteren Verlauf mit Askari keine Probleme gibt ist die Firma für mich vorerst wieder „im Rennen”.


----------



## Hecht100+

Made by Hecht100+:
Alte Sänger-Stippe. Also  mit 1 Liter Cola im Netz biegt er sich wie @Slappy sein Stiel, nur kriege ich das mit dem Foto bei fast 5 Meter Länge nicht hin. Was noch verbesserungswürdig ist, der Winkel des Kescherkopfes sollte etwas nach unten zeigen, das man leichter unter den Fisch kommt. Und ein kleineres Netz in Gummiert wäre auch noch angebracht. Dafür ist das vorletzte Teil durch eine Gummikappe Stufenlos verstellbar im letzten Teil, falls es Längenprobleme geben sollte. Und man kann sie natürlich auch auseinander bauen und nur Teilstücke verwenden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir in vielen Punkten recht, obwohl meine Kescherpalette etwas anders aussehen würde- den letzten Satz deiner Aussage würde ich aber kritischer sehen, denn dann könnte man ja auch grossen und robusten RuteRolleSchnurKombos das Wort reden, bis hinauf zur Welsrute fürs stippen (bitte verzeih, auch ich nehme gerne mal einen Schluck aus der Polemikpulle, lieber Stammtischbruder)
> Hier was zu Kombimöglichkeiten zwischen Stab und Kopf für ungeduldige, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber vielleicht ist es von Interesse für den einen oder anderen. Firma Korum (Gibt aber auch ähnliches von anderen Firmen )bietet folgendes an:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349819
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349820
> 
> Macht einen guten Eindruck, und eine gute Idee- wenn da nicht der Gedanke daran wäre, was passiert, wenn man einen tollen Fisch im Kescher hat, und sich der klickmechanismus plötzlich in einer Binse oder einem Ast verfängt und sich öffnet...



Diese Schnelladapter sind keineswegs dazu gedacht an Kescherstielen verbaut zu werden.
Archimedes und seine Hebelgeschichten sollten dir denk ich mal ein Begriff sein.
Diese Schnelladapter kannste überall da einsetzen wo keine Lasten wirken, vorrangig an Banksticks, Stormpole's, Bissanzeiger usw.
Ne kürzere Lastsession mögen sie verkraften, auf Dauer ist das aber eben nix. Da werden dir langfristig gesehen beide Gewinde verhunzen, da genau dort die Hauptlast dann liegt.
Auch der Kescherkopf ist bereits ne Last, die nicht ganz ohne ist.

Abgesehen davon sind diese von Korum gegenüber denen von Avid im Nachteil...sowohl technisch (4Kant gegenüber 6Kant von Avid) wie auch preislich.


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Diese Schnelladapter sind *keineswegs dazu gedacht* an Kescherstielen verbaut zu werden.
> Archimedes und seine Hebelgeschichten sollten dir denk ich mal ein Begriff sein.



Ähm, doch ich glaube schon. Deshalb heisst das Produkt ja Korum Quick Release *Net* Adapter, und nicht Quick Release Not Adapter.
Stand sogar auf der Packung und so.

Ob das System sinnvoll oder funktional oder sonstwas ist steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt. Volles Vertrauen hab ich da auch nicht. Und von diesem Archidingens Typi
hab ich noch niemals nicht gehört. War der mal bei DSDS?


----------



## geomas

Die Quick-Wechsel-Dinger stehen im Korum-Katalog direkt bei den Kescherköpfen und werden für diesen Zweck beworben. 
Großes Vertrauen hab ich aber nicht in diese Teile und verwende sie nur am Compact Fluß Stativ für die Aufnahme der Rutenablage/der Quer-„Bar”.


----------



## Minimax

Das gleiche System haben die auch in den Querstangen ihres River Tripods eingebaut.


----------



## Andal

So lange man diese Dinger immer peinlichst genau pflegt, geht es. Aber wehe nicht, dann werden sie ganz fix einteilig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ähm, doch ich glaube schon. Deshalb heisst das Produkt ja Korum Quick Release *Net* Adapter, und nicht Quick Release Not Adapter.
> Stand sogar auf der Packung und so.



Moses soll angeblich auch mal Wasser geteilt haben..steht auch irgendwo so drin und nicht wenige glauben das so seit tausenden von Jahren.
Wenn dein Kescherstiel nur nen Meter lang ist wird das schon hinhauen. Wenns deutlich länger und dann auch noch tele ist kann das schnell fatal werden.
Was meinste denn warum es nur ganz wenige gescheite Senkstangen gibt? Die meisten kaufbaren sogenannten Senkstangen halten genau 1x.


----------



## geomas

Für mich persönlich ist auch der Nutzen der Schnellwechseladapter für den Kescherkopf fraglich. Das Ab- und Anschrauben dauert ja nun nicht ewig und vernünftige Metallgewinde halten das sicher viele Male aus.
Mit Schnellklemmen in anderen Bereichen hab ich gemischte Erfahrungen machen müssen und bin seitdem skeptisch, was die Belastbarkeit auf Dauer angeht.

Ein möglicher Grund für den Einsatz von Adaptern wäre das Wiegen von Fischen direkt im Keschernetz oder das Umsetzen von Fischen vom Keschernetz in den Setzkescher - bei sehr langen Stäben wäre letzteres eventuell fummelig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Das Ab- und Anschrauben dauert ja nun nicht ewig und vernünftige Metallgewinde halten das sicher viele Male aus.




Mit ein wenig Fett dran verlängert man die Lebensdauer nochmal beträchtlich.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Fett dran verlängert man die Lebensdauer nochmal beträchtlich.


Es ist sowieso unglaublich, was eine gelegentliche Schmierung alles bewirken kann. Sabelhaft! 

Aber es scheint eh das meiste Equipment am Karpfen-Fredi ausgerichtet zu sein, der nach spätestens zwei Jahren aus Prestigegründen alles weghaut und erneuert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich muss mal eine Weile offline gehen ... DSL Leitung kappen ....
Das Gewitter rappelt so, dass die Fensterscheiben und mehr beben .... 

Passt auf, das Potential ist da und kann vielerorts tückisch werden, auch wenn man frohgemut draußem weilt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier ist's heute super.
Mal sehen ob ich es noch ans Wasser schaffe heute nachmittag.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Ich nutze diese Schnelladapter nur an Buzzer Bars, um zb von Auflage auf Pieper schnell und problemlos wechseln zu können.
Klar, ich kann diese auch einschrauben. Dann müssen sie aber immernoch ausgerichtet werden, was ich mit den Avid's nur einmal im Vorfeld machen muß und danach nie wieder. Reinstöpseln, Klammer zu und sitzt genau ausgerichtet. Fummeleien mit Kontermutter etc. sind damit einfach Geschichte.


----------



## geomas

#wetter

Hoffentlich klappts zum Abend mit ner Runde Pietschen am Fluß nebenan. Wenn alles ganz perfekt läuft gehts morgen evtl. zu den Döbels.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso unglaublich, was eine gelegentliche Schmierung alles bewirken kann.




Bisschen Koppöl ab und zu kann auch Wunder bewirken.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Fett dran verlängert man die Lebensdauer nochmal beträchtlich.


Ein Spritzer Ballistol oder etwas Kugellagerfett wirken bei verkniesten gewinden Wunder, #isso


----------



## Andal

WD 40, dass es sich wieder bewegt und dann Hanseline Titanfett, weiss, damit es beweglich bleibt!





__





						Titanfett - Hanseline - Öle, Fette, Reiniger für Fahrrad und Motorrad, Lohnabfüllung
					






					www.hanseline.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für' Keschergewinde reicht jedes Wald- und Wiesenfett oder eben was man gerade zur Hand hat von der Rollen-, Fahrrad-  oder Treckerwartung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich nehme gerne Vaseline....


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich nehme gerne Vaseline....


Also DAS wollen wir jetzt nicht so genau wissen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für' Keschergewinde reicht jedes Wald- und Wiesenfett oder eben was man gerade zur Hand hat von der Rollen-, Fahrrad-  oder Treckerwartung.



Notfalls auch die Schinkenschwarte von der Brotzeit


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich nehme gerne Vaseline....


Und für das Kescher gewinde, was nutzt du da?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und für das Kescher gewinde, was nutzt du da?



Melkfett vielleicht?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr Ferkel..!
Tatsächlich wirkt Vaseline recht gut dem Rost entgegen und schmiert auch ziehmlich dauerhaft.
Kann man gut hernehmen für nicht druckbelastete Schmierungen.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr Ferkel..!
> Tatsächlich wirkt Vaseline recht gut dem Rost entgegen und schmiert auch ziehmlich dauerhaft.
> Kann man gut hernehmen für nicht druckbelastete Schmierungen.. .


Wenn man erstmal ein Bild im Kopf hat machen deine Ausführungen nichts besser, im Gegenteil


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Leider gibts keine Videotheken mehr sonst wüßte ich ja, wo du wohl fündig wirst


----------



## Minimax

Hmmm... Kann sein das ich am Wochende gezwungen bin bzw. es logistisch klug wäre ein lange nicht aufgesuchtes Fliessgewässer in Richtung Süden auszuprobieren. Zielfisch ist sicher vorhanden, muss aber erst noch gesucht und gefunden werden. Bis auf einen kleinen Zufallsfisch vor einigen Jahren hat der Fluss mir chubmässig die kalte Schulter gezeigt. Franzosentum droht also, aber vielleicht ist nun die Zeit für ein Rückspiel gekommen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Hmmm... Kann sein das ich am Wochende gezwungen bin bzw. es logistisch klug wäre ein lange nicht aufgesuchtes Fliessgewässer in Richtung Süden auszuprobieren. Zielfisch ist sicher vorhanden, muss aber erst noch gesucht und gefunden werden. Bis auf einen kleinen Zufallsfisch vor einigen Jahren hat der Fluss mir chubmässig die kalte Schulter gezeigt. Franzosentum droht also, aber vielleicht ist nun die Zeit für ein Rückspiel gekommen.


Wenn es da kleine Zielfische gibt zweifle ich nicht daran, dass du sie finden wirst! Ich wünsche dir, meinem toxictwin viel Erfolg und freue mich auf deinen Bericht


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir, meinem toxictwin viel Erfolg und freue mich auf deinen Bericht



Dankeschön, mein Lieber,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn es da kleine Zielfische gibt zweifle ich nicht daran, dass du sie finden wirst



trés subtil, Monsieur faitout. Merci.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr Ferkel..!
> Tatsächlich wirkt Vaseline recht gut dem Rost entgegen und schmiert auch ziehmlich dauerhaft.
> Kann man gut hernehmen für nicht druckbelastete Schmierungen.. .


Jaja ... ist besser als Spucke, man muss aber trotzdem zärtlich sein ... das mit dem Rost verstehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ganz, musst du aber selbst wissen.
Groetjes


----------



## Andal

*# Schmierung *

Da kann man auch die Verleiher von Mietbooten ganz doll ärgern, wenn man autonom die permanent quietschenden Dollen schmiert. Das mögen die gar nicht, weil dann garantiert der nächste Mieter mit schwarzen Schmierflecken an der Kleidung ankommt und Rabbatz macht.


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Heute kam erfreulicher Weise ein Umschlag aus Rostock.
> @geomas hat mir zwei Swing Spitzen zugesendet, nachdem bekannt wurde, dass die Kennet Perfektion einen Gewindeendring hat. Und die Spitzen passen in das Gewinde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine in 10 und eine in 12 Inch. Am Freitag ist ja der Ansitz an den Teichen geplant. Sie werden mit im Gepäck sein.
> Danke lieber Georg. Werde es mal wieder gut machen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich schrieb," Am Freitag ist ja der Ansitz an den Teichen geplant". Kann ich vergessen. An meiner Baustelle hat sich ein weiteres Problem aufgetan. Werde es auf Sonntag verschieben müssen. Ich bin eine arme Sau. Freund, ich sage euch, kauft keine alten Häuser. Ansonsten kommt ihr nicht mehr zum angeln. Dann muss ich halt auf Sonntag umzwitschen. 
Die Swingspitzen möchte ich schon gerne ausprobieren. Hoffentlich brauche ich keinen Schirm. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Werde es auf Sonntag verschieben müssen. Ich bin eine arme Sau* Kerl*. Dann muss ich halt auf Sonntag umzwitschen.



Oje, und wieder hat sich das Schicksalsrad gedreht, das tut mir leid, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben- und Du weisst ja wofür Du es tust.
Es wird bestimmt eine tolle Angelei, denn je mehr Hindernisse einem die Welt auf dem Weg zum Wasser aufstellt, desto schöner ist der erste Wurf!
Du bist auch nicht allein mit zerfallenden Plänen:

Durch Terminverschiebungen, die ohne meine Beteiligung und Verschulden von aussen an mich herangetragen wurden, engt sich auch mein schöner Plan ein. Die Idee war eigentlich, morgen abend nur einzwei Stündchen am südlichen Fluss zu rekogniszieren um wenigstens eine Idee seines Potentials zu erhalten, und dann am Sa oder So ihn günstigenfalls ernsthaft zu beangeln, oder eben widrigenfalls ein bekanntes vielversprechendes Gewässer aufzusuchen.
Nun ist die freitagabendliche Vorerkundung der Terminverschiebung zum Opfer gefallen- Das bedeutet, wenn ich meinen einen, kostbaren und heiligen Angeltag dort verbringen würde, müßte ich sozusagen alles auf eine unbekannte Karte setzen, und bisher war mir die Gottheit des Südflusses nicht gewogen. Als sichere Karte würde sich natürlich das nördliche Stammflüsschen anbieten -das weit im Westen gelegene Flüsschen ist mir diesmal nun wirklich zu weit, obwohl hier die Gunst der imaginierten Mächte fraglos am höchsten ist.

Jetzt kommt mir der Südfluss fremd und abweisend vor, eine riesige, unbegreifliche Wasserwüste, mit tückischen, tuliphassenden Johnnies, gierigen monturfressenden Steinen und Ästen und einer biestigen, zürnenden Flussgöttin. Keine Frage, alles kann dort in der kalten Fremde geschehen, Köder vergessen, Rutenbruch. Bestimmt scheint dort auch die Sonne nicht so hell wie an meinen lieben, freundlichen Swims, Bieber und Nutrias ernähren sich von wehrlosen Minimaxen und die anderen Angler dort sind gross und unfreundlich und beissen mich weg. Und am Ende lande ich im Franzosenthread, oder schlimmer noch, fange einen vierzölligen Barsch, und werde nichtmal dort mein Leid klagen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Ich bin eine arme Sau. Freund, ich sage euch, kauft keine *alten Häuser*. Ansonsten kommt ihr nicht mehr zum angeln.


Sowas  macht man auch nur einmal 

Obacht, das kann auch noch weit schlimmer werden, Frau weg, Kinder weg, Geld weg, Unterhalt frisst Angelgeld, aber der ganze halbgare Bau und Arbeit bleibt.
Und dann darfst du dann noch alles selber machen, was die Frau gemacht hat ....
Also immer wieder rechtzeitig an Blumenstrauß und ein nettes Wochenende nur zu zweit denken! 


Ich hoffe das reicht dir als ein kleiner Trost!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir der Südfluss fremd und abweisend vor, eine riesige, unbegreifliche Wasserwüste, mit tückischen, tuliphassenden Johnnies, gierigen monturfressenden Steinen und Ästen und einer biestigen, zürnenden Flussgöttin. Keine Frage, alles kann dort in der kalten Fremde geschehen, Köder vergessen, Rutenbruch. Bestimmt scheint dort auch die Sonne nicht so hell wie an meinen lieben, freundlichen Swims, Bieber und Nutrias ernähren sich von wehrlosen Minimaxen und die anderen Angler dort sind gross und unfreundlich und beissen mich weg. Und am Ende lande ich im Franzosenthread, oder schlimmer noch, fange einen vierzölligen Barsch, und werde nichtmal dort mein Leid klagen können.


Denk und grübel nicht soviel, geh' einfach los! 

Kommt eh immer anders als man denkt, also was soll das denn nur ...
Don't worry, be happy


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Denk und grübel nicht soviel, geh' einfach los!
> 
> Don't worry, be happy


schnüff... schnüff.... m-m-meinst Du?


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sowas  macht man auch nur einmal
> 
> Obacht, das kann auch noch weit schlimmer werden, Frau weg, Kinder weg, Geld weg, Unterhalt frisst Angelgeld, aber der ganze halbgare Bau und Arbeit bleibt.
> Und dann darfst du dann noch alles selber machen, was die Frau gemacht hat ....
> Also immer wieder rechtzeitig an Blumenstrauß und ein nettes Wochenende nur zu zweit denken!
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe das reicht dir als ein kleiner Trost!


Mach dir keine Gedanken. Ich bin Multimillionair. Da läuft keiner weg. Aber Danke für den Zuspruch

Gruß Jason 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde, ich war den Nachmittag mit dem Boot aufm See und hab einige Bärsche geangelt. Ich schätze mal so dreißig werden es gewesen sein. Keine Riesen aber von klein bis mittel alles dabei.
An der letzen Stelle hab ich ein paar in nem kleinen Bootssetzkescher "gesammelt".


----------



## Jason

Oh, das lief aber. Schlag auf Schlag. Petri mein Lieber. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, und wieder hat sich das Schicksalsrad gedreht, das tut mir leid, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben- und Du weisst ja wofür Du es tust.
> Es wird bestimmt eine tolle Angelei, denn je mehr Hindernisse einem die Welt auf dem Weg zum Wasser aufstellt, desto schöner ist der erste Wurf!
> Du bist auch nicht allein mit zerfallenden Plänen:
> 
> Durch Terminverschiebungen, die ohne meine Beteiligung und Verschulden von aussen an mich herangetragen wurden, engt sich auch mein schöner Plan ein. Die Idee war eigentlich, morgen abend nur einzwei Stündchen am südlichen Fluss zu rekogniszieren um wenigstens eine Idee seines Potentials zu erhalten, und dann am Sa oder So ihn günstigenfalls ernsthaft zu beangeln, oder eben widrigenfalls ein bekanntes vielversprechendes Gewässer aufzusuchen.
> Nun ist die freitagabendliche Vorerkundung der Terminverschiebung zum Opfer gefallen- Das bedeutet, wenn ich meinen einen, kostbaren und heiligen Angeltag dort verbringen würde, müßte ich sozusagen alles auf eine unbekannte Karte setzen, und bisher war mir die Gottheit des Südflusses nicht gewogen. Als sichere Karte würde sich natürlich das nördliche Stammflüsschen anbieten -das weit im Westen gelegene Flüsschen ist mir diesmal nun wirklich zu weit, obwohl hier die Gunst der imaginierten Mächte fraglos am höchsten ist.
> 
> Jetzt kommt mir der Südfluss fremd und abweisend vor, eine riesige, unbegreifliche Wasserwüste, mit tückischen, tuliphassenden Johnnies, gierigen monturfressenden Steinen und Ästen und einer biestigen, zürnenden Flussgöttin. Keine Frage, alles kann dort in der kalten Fremde geschehen, Köder vergessen, Rutenbruch. Bestimmt scheint dort auch die Sonne nicht so hell wie an meinen lieben, freundlichen Swims, Bieber und Nutrias ernähren sich von wehrlosen Minimaxen und die anderen Angler dort sind gross und unfreundlich und beissen mich weg. Und am Ende lande ich im Franzosenthread, oder schlimmer noch, fange einen vierzölligen Barsch, und werde nichtmal dort mein Leid klagen können.


Du bist doch anglerisch unheimlich gewachsen und hast nicht zuletzt an Weser und Fulle bewiesen, die Johnnies auch an unbekannten Gewässern zu finden. Ist es nicht auch eine Exkursion an neue Gestade, die das, jedem Angler innewohnende, Kind berührt? Ich würde in den tiefen Süden fahren


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, das lief aber. Schlag auf Schlag. Petri mein Lieber.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Jupp aber mit unükeligen Methoden. Deshalb gehe ich jetzt mal ncht näher drauf ein.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp aber mit unükeligen Methoden. Deshalb gehe ich jetzt mal ncht näher drauf ein.


Dann berichte doch ruhig anderswo: So ein wirklich schöner Barschfang ist doch allemal eine methodische Besprechung wert! Ich wünsche Dir ein herzliches Petri,
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sowas  macht man auch nur einmal
> 
> Obacht, das kann auch noch weit schlimmer werden, Frau weg, Kinder weg, Geld weg, Unterhalt frisst Angelgeld, aber der ganze halbgare Bau und Arbeit bleibt.
> Und dann darfst du dann noch alles selber machen, was die Frau gemacht hat ....
> Also immer wieder rechtzeitig an Blumenstrauß und ein nettes Wochenende nur zu zweit denken!
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe das reicht dir als ein kleiner Trost!


Die gute steht hinter mir. Außerdem hat sie auch den Krieg gewollt. 2-3 Jahre Arbeit und dann können mich alle mal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Andal schrieb:


> *# Schmierung *
> 
> Da kann man auch die Verleiher von Mietbooten ganz doll ärgern, wenn man autonom die permanent quietschenden Dollen schmiert. Das mögen die gar nicht, weil dann garantiert der nächste Mieter mit schwarzen Schmierflecken an der Kleidung ankommt und Rabbatz macht.


Dafür nutzt man gerne Silikonschmierstoff ( Fette ) die färben nicht und sind ziemlich resistent gegen Wasser ! Kann man in jedem KFZ Zubehör Handel bekommen. ....
Wird im KFZ Bereich gerne für die Sitzschienen Türbolzen etc genutzt. .....überall wo ein Passagier mit in Verbindung kommen könnte! 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist doch anglerisch unheimlich gewachsen und hast nicht zuletzt an Weser und Fulle bewiesen, die Johnnies auch an unbekannten Gewässern zu finden. Ist es nicht auch eine Exkursion an neue Gestade, die das, jedem Angler innewohnende, Kind berührt? Ich würde in den tiefen Süden fahren


Aber ehrlich Mister M- trau dich! Auf zu neuen Ufern!
Klar sind die bekannten swims schön und kuschelig vertraut, liebevoll erkundet und angenehm zu befischen wie eine gut eingetragene Lederjacke. Aber es ist doch wohl das neue, das Unentdeckte, die Chance auf diesen einen Biss, dieses "hier könnte ich meinen Würfel doch gut drunterlenzen ... " und dann das belohnende zup-zup-ZÄNG in der Spitze oder die sanft aber zielstrebig wegtauchende Pose... was uns alle reizt und manchmal nicht schlafen lässt. Das, was liebevolle, tagelange Vorarbeit in Sekundenbruchteilen zu Staub zerfallen lässt, was aus gestandenen, erfahrenen und döbelerprobten Minimaxen des ü50 Clubs unsichere und zweifelnden Buben macht. DAS ist die Quintessenz der Jagd, die uns beschäftigt. 
Sei ein @Minimax Und kein Minimäxchen, sei ein Pionier und kein Gewohnheitstier.
Mach es!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, und wieder hat sich das Schicksalsrad gedreht


Ja, das Rad des Schicksals dreht sich öfter im Leben. Noch komm ich damit klar. Deshalb müssen Auszeiten sein. Und das am liebsten allein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dafür nutzt man gerne Silikonschmierstoff ( Fette ) die färben nicht und sind ziemlich resistent gegen Wasser ! Kann man in jedem KFZ Zubehör Handel bekommen. ....
> Wird im KFZ Bereich gerne für die Sitzschienen Türbolzen etc genutzt. .....überall wo ein Passagier mit in Verbindung kommen könnte!
> 
> LG Michael


Da mach ich mir bei Leihbooten ja mal gar keinen Kopf. Da kommt drauf, was grad da ist. Hauptsache es hört auf zu quietschen...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> schnüff... schnüff.... m-m-meinst Du?



Latürnich! 
Der Himmel wird dir garantiert nicht auf den Kopf fallen.


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler @Kochtopf @daci7 ,

Liebe Stammtsichbrüder, ihr habt recht. Nevali Cori, Magura Gorgana und Huyarat al-Ghuzlan wurden nicht deswegen ausgegraben, weil jemand nicht den Spaten angesetzt hat.

Es heißt also Südfluss, auf Gedeih oder Verderb. (Ausserdem müsst Ihr ja im Falle eines Fiaskos mit meinem schlechtgelaunten Gemaunze auskommen).
Hier schon meine erste Idee, um der doch erheblich größeren Breite des Flusses auch beim Anfüttern Paroli zu bieten:


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Schnurclip am Zeigefinger ist auch schon vorhanden....genial gelöst


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schnurclip am Zeigefinger ist auch schon vorhanden....genial gelöst



Das ist nur ne Blutentnahmestelle um einzwei tropfen auf den Blank der vorgesehen Rute aufzutragen. Ich mach das immer vor ungewissen Unternehmungen.



...




.......




  Kommt schon Jungs, für nen Moment habt ihr´s geglaubt, oda?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Ich würd ja ne Voodoo-Puppe nehmen


----------



## geomas

Ahh, schade, lieber Jason, daß die Hütte Dir schon wieder einen Strich durch id eAngeltagsrechnung gemacht hat. 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen dann für den Sonntag.

Minimax, das hört sich ja spannend an. Ich möchte dennoch nicht mit Dir tauschen und hoffe auf einen packenden Bericht von der Angelei am reißenden Strom.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler @Kochtopf @daci7 ,
> 
> Liebe Stammtsichbrüder, ihr habt recht. Nevali Cori, Magura Gorgana und Huyarat al-Ghuzlan wurden nicht deswegen ausgegraben, weil jemand nicht den Spaten angesetzt hat.
> 
> Es heißt also Südfluss, auf Gedeih oder Verderb. (Ausserdem müsst Ihr ja im Falle eines Fiaskos mit meinem schlechtgelaunten Gemaunze auskommen).
> Hier schon meine erste Idee, um der doch erheblich größeren Breite des Flusses auch beim Anfüttern Paroli zu bieten:
> Anhang anzeigen 349914


Tulipkette zum anfüttern an der Montage?


----------



## geomas

So, bislang sieht alles gut aus für den morgigen Angeltag oder -trip.
Habe 2 Flüsschen und diverse mögliche Streckenabschnitte zur Auswahl und bin momentan noch absolut unentschlossen, wohin ich meinen klapprigen Kleinwagen treiben soll.
Eine Stelle bietet recht schnelles, flaches Wasser, dort sah ich öfters richtig gute Döbel, die damals allerdings teilweise Brot (schwimmend oder am Ledger) komplett ignoriert haben. Ob man die mit Käse oder Kirschen kriegt?

Saint Albray lagert in 2 Geschmacksrichtungen im Kühlschrank, ein paar Kirschen sind auch vorhanden.
Brot und Mais hammwa ooch.


Die ganz wilde Exkursion (Brennesseln bis zu den Ohren...) möchte ich mir diesmal ersparen. Ach ja, die 2te Schnäppchenfeederrute (Ersatz kam heute und ist offenbar heile) soll zum Einsatz kommen.
Sie läßt sich als 9- und als 11-Fuß-Rute nutzen und sollte somit ein recht taugliches Instrument sein.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tulipkette zum anfüttern an der Montage?



Precisely, old chap.  Bringt natürlich nur was, wenn ich die Jungs gefunden habe, und sie den Köder nicht gänzlich abscheulich finden. Und wenn das verflixte PVA sich auflösen würde, anstatt sich grauenhaft zu kräuseln und die Montur zu blockieren.


----------



## geomas

^ so ähnlich hab ich neulich harte gelochte Pellets gefüttert, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich find die PVA-Strippe für kurze Entfernungen „angemessener” als PVA-Socken oder -Tüten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Eine Stelle bietet recht schnelles, flaches Wasser, dort sah ich öfters richtig gute Döbel, die damals allerdings teilweise Brot (schwimmend oder am Ledger) komplett ignoriert haben. Ob man die mit Käse oder Kirschen kriegt?



Flach macht mich misstrauisch was die grösse angeht, aber Du hast die Fische ja gesehen. Es kann Wunder wirken, einige Zeit zwischen anfüttern und köderpräsentation vergehen zu lassen.
Das Feed versetzt sie in Fressmodus, und wenn es dann nach einiger Zeit ausbleibt, werden sie rasend und futterneidisch- Auftritt des Hakenköders.
Muss nicht klappen, könnte aber.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ so ähnlich hab ich neulich harte gelochte Pellets gefüttert, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich find die PVA-Strippe für kurze Entfernungen „angemessener” als PVA-Socken oder -Tüten.



Absolut. Von dem einfacheren Transport bei leichten Ruten und der diskreteren Präsentation ganz zu schweigen. Das soll einfach die "handful of freebies" mit erweiterter Reichweite sein.


----------



## geomas

^^ danke! Es gibt in der Nähe auch sehr klassische Swims - die flache, schnelle Stelle ist wohl mit „Rausche” ganz gut beschrieben.
Je nach Gusto und aktueller Ufervegetation fahre ich auch woanders hin.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Precisely, old chap.  Bringt natürlich nur was, wenn ich die Jungs gefunden habe, und sie den Köder nicht gänzlich abscheulich finden. Und wenn das verflixte PVA sich auflösen würde, anstatt sich grauenhaft zu kräuseln und die Montur zu blockieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349915


Aus dem gleichen Grund heraus habe ich PVA Schnur in den Tiefen von Kochtopf Manor gebunkert,  direkt neben Regalhütern wie Swingern, Tungsten Putty und ein paar einsamen Kunstködern. Vielleicht motivieren mich deine Berichte das zu ändern ;D.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund heraus habe ich PVA Schnur in den Tiefen von Kochtopf Manor gebunkert,  direkt neben Regalhütern wie Swingern, Tungsten Putty und ein paar einsamen Kunstködern. Vielleicht motivieren mich deine Berichte das zu ändern ;D.


Ich, aähm, Du, herrje, jetzt weiss ich garnicht, was ich sagen soll. Schätze, alles unter "Danke Bwana" reicht nicht aus?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich muss mal eine Weile offline gehen ... DSL Leitung kappen ....
> Das Gewitter rappelt so, dass die Fensterscheiben und mehr beben ....
> 
> Passt auf, das Potential ist da und kann vielerorts tückisch werden, auch wenn man frohgemut draußem weilt!



Dafür gibts Überstromableiter, sollte eig bei jedem Haus Standard sein und wird bei Austausch der Elektrik mittlerweile auch so gemacht. Erspart dir viel Ärger und die Module sind streckbar. Versicherung freut sich zudem darüber weil die Kosten geringer sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sag das mal meinem Vermieter mit dem Standard im Haus ... 
Selbst bei Wasserleitungen ist Bayern verbreitet subirdisch ggü. einem Standard.

Wenn, wie es verbreitet vorkommt, Zeus sein Blitz direkt über die Telefonleitung (eben die letzte Kupfermeile der Telekom) reinkommt, also über die DSL-Strippe und dann die Fritzbox und die Netzwerkkabel trifft, dann hat man vermutlich den größeren Salat, zumindest sind meine PCs am teuersten und empfindlich.
Diese Fälle hatte ich von Nachbarn schon oft gehört, Geräte sahen tw. erstaunlich schmauchig aus.
Grundsätzlich ist die Bebauungsdichte mal ein Schutz, je mehr auf dem Haufen und alle verkabelt, umso besser ist die Aufnahmekapazität aller.
Freistehende Häuser und geringe Bebauungsdichte und wenig Kabeltrassen bieten dem Blitz konkreteste Zerstörungsmöglichkeiten.
Die Hausstromverorgung wird auch mal umgangen und quasi von hinten getroffen.
Ein richtiger krachender Blitzeinschlag in nur 50-100m Abstand direkt in Stromversorgungsleitungen und Kommunikationsleitungen ober-/unterirdisch stört sich auch nicht an den niedlichen kleinen elektronischen Ableitern, die macht er einfach zu Plasma und leitend ...

Überspannung großflächig in Kabelnetzen ist natürlich sehr sinnig abzufangen. Ob meine Zwischensteckdosen mit ihren beworbenen Filtern das nach vielen Jahren noch bringen ? In Firmen und Instituten wird ja einiges getestet, krabbelt dann die Hauselektrikermannschaft wie auf Ostereiersuche herum.

Die wirklich krachenden Blitze mit Erdbebencharakter, die wirklich mit Kawumm zur Erde fahren, die alarmieren mich immer.
Ich bin nun Ende Juni schon 2mal vom Wasser geflüchtet wegen schnell nahenden schwarzen Gewittern, verhindert so leider sehr einen netten Angelabend.
Im Moment also wohl "gute" generische aquathermische Gewitterlage, muss ja viel Wasser am Tag verdunsten.
Ich meine es war 1982, da war es mal richtig heftig im Norden um Bremen Oldenburg Leer, da wurde mit orangen Plasmaeinschlägen geschossen, mehr Rums als bei Sprengungen, und es kam auch auf viele km Abstand sowas wie sofortiger Fluchtgedanke auf. Aber das Gerödel und die langen Kohlefaserruten mussten erstmal verstaut werden - auf platter Ebene Wiese und Savanne, damals wie heute.
Da mag ich auch lieber das Auto in der Nähe dabei haben als nur Fahrrad ...


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Ich erspare Euch das dutzendfache Petri zu den tollen Fischen, den zigfachen Dank für die Tollen Berichte und die Teilhabe...
Wir hatten doch kürzlich das Thema "Hechtsicher mit Dropshot"
Also ich mache das so: Auf den Stahl die Quetschhülse, den Haken und den Pitzenbauer Ring, dann zurück durch den Haken und in die Quetschhülse.
Das funktioniert wirklich gut und ist die Beste der mir bekannten Methoden.
Kann man natürlich beliebig variieren..












Euch ALLEN ein schönes Wochenende und gute Fänge..!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ Schöne Öse als Übergang!

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du damit schon viele Dropshotbleie verloren hast, also die untere Mono gekappt war oder rausgezogen?


----------



## Andal

Denke mal, dass das der Clou bei der Sache ist. Die Hängerquelle Blei als notwendiges Opfer einplanen...


----------



## daci7

Kann ich mit nicht vorstellen - ist ja keine Spannung drauf, wenn man den Hecht drillt.
Sehr schöne Montage @rhinefisher , das werd ich mir mal nachbasteln!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also ich schätze, ein Esox wird fast immer in die Mono und den Stahl gleichzeitig beißen, weil so ein flippsiger kleinerer Köder gerne inhaliert wird.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass das der Clou bei der Sache ist. Die Hängerquelle Blei als notwendiges Opfer einplanen...



Das ist beim Drop Shot ja grundsätzlich der Plan... naja, vielleicht an zweiter Stelle nach punktgenau.. .
Ganz allgemein hängen beim DS die Fische sehr spitz - die Schnur dient da wohl als Barriere.
Der Ring trägt 9 kg und hält i.d.R. - ob ich jetzt mal etwas Blei verliere... eigentlich beim DS weniger als beim Jiggen..


----------



## Captain_H00k

Mega dass Du die Montagen hier auch eingestellt hast @rhinefisher 
Ich freu mich darauf dass mal zu fischen und nachzubasteln.
Zu der DS Montage generell,der Rhinefisher weiß ich nutze das hier bei uns am Rhein mehr als reine Jigs,einfach weil fängiger,kaum Hänger,und wenn verliert man meist nur das Blei ( Altbekannte Vorteile des DS ).
Ich hoffe dass wir mit dieser hechtsicheren Version noch ein paar schöne catchen können 

PS: Hab im Ansatz mal versucht hier im Nachinein etwas nachzulesen,aber keine Chance wenn man so ewig nicht on war  Ein dickes Petri in jedem Fall für jeden Catch hier,und ebenso für alle die es versucht haben


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, es steht mal wieder eine kleine Wandersession an meinem Hausflüsschen an. Diesmal mit der etwas grobschlächtigen Splitcane und der Centrepin. Bislang gab es zwei lütte Alande auf Brotflocke. Nachher an einem Döbelverdächtigem Swim werde ich es mit Saint Albray (hab ich diesmal heimlich gekauft) und Kirsche versuchen. Allen, die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden und ordentlich Fisch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hast du jetzt ein Geheimfach im Kühlschrank?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ne, der wird quasi on the drop, direkt aus dem Kühlregal im Supermarkt heraus gefischt.


----------



## Minimax

Aus Brandenburg gibts nur Güstern und bescheidene Brassen zu vermelden. 2 Stellen probier ich noch, dann geht's heim zur Missus, Gartenhauschillen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also auch nicht schlimmes passiert!
Daumen drück für die letzten Pools!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also auch nicht schlimmes passiert!
> Daumen drück für die letzten Pools!



Andererseits... vielleicht hat der Fluss doch ein gewisses Potential


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super!  
Wie groß ist er?


----------



## Minimax

53 - aber wesentlich dicker und in besserer Kondition als der von letzte Woche. Ist aber keine so schöne Angelei hier


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ha! Jetzt hast du den Bogen raus was?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir hat auch der erste größere gebissen, leider kein Döbel...


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr schöne Fänge und somit Fische @Wuemmehunter und @Minimax ! Doppel Petri!
Ich hoffe ich darf heute auch noch etwas zum Ükel beisteuern, sofern ich irgendwie ein Minifenster freischaufeln kann. Dann aber geht es sehr fein und einfach auf meine Rotaugenfreunde.
Allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber @Wuemmehunter, schöner Fisch und tolle Kombi. Und natürlich noch schöne Stunden am Wasser, und dies auch allen Ükels.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ha! Jetzt hast du den Bogen raus was?


Hahahaha, ehrlich, ich weiss nicht was ich anders mache als seit Jahren schon- vielleicht schlägt nun endlich die Statistik zu, aber vermutlich hat die Dame Glück einfach einen kleinen Schluckauf. Ich bin dann auch rasch danach aufgebrochen, der Südfluss und ich werden wohl niemals beste Freunde, zu breit und träge ist er als das ich ihn vernünftig lesen kann. Den prachtvollen Burschen habe ich nur einer Wehrsituation zu verdanken, und da ginge recht eng zu, Spinboys rechts und links von mir, eine Kanu Slipanlage im Rücken, ne da lob ich mir meine kleinflüsschen. 
Mal sehen, ob ich später noch Barsche ärgern gehe?
Herzlich
Mini


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure Berichte (oder Vorabmeldungen?) und herzliche Petris, @Minimax  und @Wuemmehunter  !

Eine wunderbar klassische Combo fischst Du da, lieber Stephan, das Ausbleiben der Döbel ist bei so einem „Genußangeln” hoffentlich zu verkraften.
Glückwunsch zu dem prächtigen Dickkopf, lieber Mini; Deine Vorbehalte gegenüber dem Swim kann ich gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli  und alle anderen, die es heute und/oder morgen ans Wasser zieht: viel Erfolg!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Erstmals ein herzliches Petri an @Minimax und alle anderen Fänger des Tages! Morgen ist Vollmond und die Tage um Voll- und Neumond sind an den von mir gefischten Gewässern erfahrungsgemäß sehr vielversprechende Tage. Heute stand mir der Sinn nach einer Runde Trotting und das mit fast schon historischem Tackle. Die Splitcane ist ziemlich genau so alt wie ich. Sie wurde Anfang der 60er Jahre von einem britischen RUtenbauer gefertigt und vor einigen Jahren von Paul Cook restauriert. Anschließend fand sie den Weg zu mir. EIne optisch wunderschöne Rute, die ich ab und an fische, wenngleich eine sensible Bissanzeige nur dann gewährleistet ist, wenn man die Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger hält. Die doch recht grobe Spitze schlägt nur aus, wenn ein echter Kaventsmann am anderen Ende der Leine Dampf macht. Trotzdem, von Zeit zu Zeit juckt es mich und dann miss der Bambusstock ans Wasser.
Heute konnte ich neben Alanden und dem Brassen auch Rotaugen, zwei Güstern, einen Barsch, einen Ukel Und einen Gründling fangen. EInen ganz guten Aland habe ich leider wieder verloren. Köder war in den meisten Fällen Brot, ein kleines Stück Käse brachte einen Plötz und der Gründling biss auf eine kleine Larve, die ich gefunden habe. Angefüttert habe ich nicht! Trotz der doch recht ergibiegen Regenfälle der letzten Tage führt die Wümme derzeit sehr wenig Wasser. Ich wusste das zwar, hatte heute aber keine Lust längere Strecken zu aussichtsreichen Gewässern zu fahren. Was aber auch nicht nötig, wie die abwechslungsreichen Stunden gezeigt haben.  Anbei noch einiger Impressionen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder Stephan!  

Petri Heil zum gelungenen Ausflug.


----------



## geomas

Mein gestriger Angeltag war insgesamt durchwachsen. 
Bin mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden, mit dem Frühstück beginnend ging alles schief, was schiefgehen konnte.
Hab dann am späten Vormittag komplett entnervt etwas Angelzeusg zusammengerafft und losgefahren. Unterwegs noch Brot und Kirschen gekauft, den Käse hatte ich zu Hause vergessen.

Flüsschen Y war gegenüber meinem letzten Besuch nochmals deutlich dichter zugewachsen:





Krautkrautkraut

Auch von einer kleinen Brücke aus (darunter gibts krautarme Stellen) konnte ich keinen nennenswerten Fisch erspähen. Hmmm.

Bin einfach mit Sack und Pack flußabwärts gestiefelt. Habe dann tatsächlich eine verheißungsvolle Stelle gefunden, die mich an den „heißen Swim” erinnerte:





Recht flach und bewachsen vor meinen Füßen, drüben tief und krautarm. Bäume spendeten Schatten. 
Ganz ähnlich, nur etwas breiter, sieht die Stelle aus, die mir am besten Döbel-Tag des Jahres 5 Ü40er schenkte.

Habe die neue Rute als 11ft-Rute benutzt, begonnen habe ich mit Flocke am 4er Mustad Demon Circle. Dieser Kreishaken ist deutlich runder als die sonst von mir benutzten Gamakatsus.
Es gab Bisse, aber die fühlten sich nicht nach Zielfisch an. Hmm. Habe begonnen mit halben Kirschen zu füttern (mein kleiner Entsteiner lag zu Hause) und dann mit diesem Köder geangelt:





Relativ große halbe Kirsche am 4er Demon Circle, nicht optimal angeködert, da muß ich noch testen.
Bisher ging „Kirsche am Haar” für mich am besten. Damit gelang mir im Juni auch mein einziger Fang.

Aber die saftenden und optisch auffallenden Kirschen fanden keine Abnehmer, jedenfalls nicht in meiner Nähe/Gegenwart.
Zurück zum Brot. Es gab immer wieder Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Nach ner Weile dann der erste Fang: ein schöner, aber nicht besonders großer Plötz.
Gefolgt von ner Güster (etwa 25cm). Dann wieder Fehlbisse.

Habe wild herumexperimentiert, Haken, Montur, Vorfachlänge variiert.





„Flockenkebab” am Haar - die Quickstops lieb ich ja, nur verliert man leider oft die unscheinbaren Nadeln.
Und Ersatz vom Tackledealer ist teuer (beste Beispiele für durch nichts gerechtfertigte Mondpreise sah ich neulich von 2 Firmen).
Ich muß mal wieder ins benachbarte „Näh-Paradies” und mir billigen Ersatz besorgen.

Nach ner Weile lief es dann: der 8er LS-1810B und 12mm Breadpunch funktionierten mit Abstand am besten vonn allen probierten Kombinationen.
Gab etliche Plötz, alle von nicht erwähnenswerter Kürze und drei hungrige Stammtisch-Wappentiere.

Vom Zielfisch aber keine Spur.

Bin zurück in Richtung Brücke, hab keinen Fisch direkt sehen können, aber als etwas (Eischale oder Kot oder sonstwas) aus einem der vielen Schwalbennester ins Wasser fiel, verschwand das undefinierbare Etwas in einem Fischmaul. Aha!

Habe wieder einen größeren Haken montiert und der zweite Wurf mit großer Flocke als Köder brachte den erhofften Zielfisch. Leider von ausbaubarerer Größe (geschätzt 30). Mußte wegen ein paar freundlichen, aber dennoch störenden Paddlern ein paar Meter weiter stromauf, von da an gab es zwar Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing.

Ein seltsamer Tag.

Immerhin hat sich die neue Rute (Multi-Feeder, nutzbar als 9 oder als 11ft-Rute) sehr gut gemacht, sie fühlt sich im Drill anders an als von der Papierform her vergleichbare Ruten.
Kleine Fische wirkten stärker als mit anderen ähnlichen Ruten, gleichzeitig scheint die Shimano deutlich mehr Rückgrat zu haben. 
Ich muß sie noch mal Seite an Seite mit ähnlichen Ruten probieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin hat sich die neue Rute (Multi-Feeder, nutzbar als 9 oder als 11ft-Rute) sehr gut gemacht, sie fühlt sich im Drill anders an als von der Papierform her vergleichbare Ruten.
> Kleine Fische wirkten stärker als mit anderen ähnlichen Ruten, gleichzeitig scheint die Shimano deutlich mehr Rückgrat zu haben.
> Ich muß sie noch mal Seite an Seite mit ähnlichen Ruten probieren.


Finde ich sehr schön mit dieser mir sehr sinnig passend erscheinenden Längenvarianz.
Ist das die Speedmaster AX oder Beastmaster ?
So wie da an letztes Angelstelle-Bild braucht man die Länge manchmal schon. Allerdings muss wohl bald die lange Sense mit! 

Auf deine Erkenntnisse Seite an Seite bzw. A <-> B <-> C usw. bin ich gespannt.
Ich habe das mit 11'5" ~30g und 13' ~60g schon gemacht, wobei dir kürzere eben auch leichter gebaut ist und bei passendem Ufer sehr nett mit dem wichtigen Zielfisch agiert, noch ohne in Schwierigkeiten bei stärkeren Fischwiderstand zu kommen.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, wenn ich zusätzlich zur 9+11ft-Rute noch ne ganz kurze Buschrute dazupacke bin ich für 90% der Swims gerüstet. 
Nur hier und da (sehr breite Gelegezone vor den Füßen) bräuchte man was richtig langes.


----------



## Andal

Irgendwann landest du rutenmäßig bei den französischen Bach-Forellisten mit den Teleregables, den feststellbaren Teleruten, die man in diversien Längen fischen kann.


----------



## Andal

*# Canne Toc Telereglable*
Das sind jetzt wirklich keine Schönheiten an Ruten, aber für so smarte Bacherl mit Sicherheit recht praktische Ruten... da haben sich die Franzmänner schon was dabei gedacht. Muss ja nicht die Garbolino sein... da gibt es auch andere.









						CANNE TOC TELEREGLABLE GARBOLINO TRINITY RC - SRS
					

Caractéristiques : • Truite téléréglable • Puissance : maxi 30Gr • Bagues réglables exclusives GARBOLINO • porte moulinet tubulaire réglable exclusif GARBOLINO • Bouchon de talon à vis métal • Carbone




					www.pecheur.com


----------



## Andal

Die z.B. ..... mit 190 cm bis 445 cm fischbar und bis 30 gr. WG
Fürs Bacherl sicher eine sehr vielseitige Rute!









						CANNE TOC TELEREGLABLE GARBOLINO NATURAL FEEL ULTRA
					

La gamme NATURAL FEEL ULTRA possède 2 caractéristiques très spécifiques, c’est la gamme la plus compacte disponible actuellement et sa finition camouflage permet de prospecter en toute discrétion




					www.pecheur.com


----------



## Hecht100+

Vielleicht zum Ausprobieren, hält sich noch in Grenzen









						Kogha Angelrute Dynatecch Glass Teleregable günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Angelrute Dynatecch Glass Teleregable günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vielleicht zum Ausprobieren, hält sich noch in Grenzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Dynatecch Glass Teleregable günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Dynatecch Glass Teleregable günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


Für "Stellmade und Stellwurm" am Kleingewässer mit Sicherheit ausreichend!


----------



## Jason

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, da ich mit der Swingtip Methode noch nicht gefischt habe. Was für Fische kann man der Spitze zutrauen?  

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde, da ich mit der Swingtip Methode noch nicht gefischt habe. Was für Fische kann man der Spitze zutrauen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Alle.

Bevorzugt natürlich die Arten, die man mit ner normalen Grundmontage gut fangen kann. Also neben Brassen und Güstern auch Schleie, Karausche, Giebel, Plötz, Karpfen und und und.
Die Spitze dient nur der Bißanzeige, der Rest hängt von der Rute und Schnur sowie natürlich Haken und Köder ab.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die Spitze dient nur der Bißanzeige, der Rest hängt von der Rute und Schnur sowie natürlich Haken und Köder ab.



@Jason 
Genau.
Du kannst einen Gewindeendring quasi an jeder x-beliebigen Rute anbringen und diese dann mit einer Schwingspitze ausrüsten.


----------



## Jason

Danke @geomas und @Professor Tinca .
Ich sitze hier in meinem Angelzimmer und packe gleich meine Sachen für Morgen zusammen. Der Hanf ist am kochen und ein paar Maden gehen auch noch gleich baden. 
Also die Kennet Perfektion mit Swingtip auf Grund wird die eine. Aber welche wird die Zweite? Ich glaube es wird doch die Chapman Avon 500. Die werde ich mal als Posenrute nutzen. 
Danke, ihr habt mir mal wieder geholfen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Die Spitze dient nur der Bißanzeige, der Rest hängt von der Rute und Schnur sowie natürlich Haken und Köder ab.


Als Köder werden Morgen Maden, Dendros und Mais herhalten müssen. Das sind eigentlich meine Standardköder. Futter hab ich wie immer angemischt. Paniermehl, Hanf mit Mais und Maden garniert. Um 5:30Uhr wird aufgestanden. Regnen soll es erst Nachmittags. Der Schirm ist aber im Gepäck. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Feine Sache und feine Links, Andal!  



Andal schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht die Garbolino sein... da gibt es auch andere.


Also wenn schon Telerute, und wenn schon sowas, dann eigentlich schon doch ... 


Immerhin bei einer Telerute, da kann man immer recht leicht die Spitze austauschen, auch wenn es keine eigentliche Wechselspitzen Feeder-Picker,
damit sind die wirklich bestens mit einer ganz individuellen Spitze zu verheiraten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde, da ich mit der Swingtip Methode noch nicht gefischt habe. Was für Fische kann man der Spitze zutrauen?
> 
> Also die Kennet Perfektion mit Swingtip auf Grund wird die eine. Aber welche wird die Zweite?


Man muss auch fragen, welcher Rute man das zutrauen kann.
Denn eins stört sich ganz blöde, eine zu weiche Rutenspitze bis zum Gewindeendring, die mehr rumzappelt als die Schwingspitze - das ergibt verkehrte Welt.
Das kann eben auch der Wind sein oder Wellen gegen die Schnur, sowie auch ganz vorsichtig nibbelnde Fische.

Ist die erste ein bischen kräftig vorne?


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist die erste ein bischen kräftig vorne?


Jupp. Die Spitze kommt an die Kennet Perfektion, wie schon geschrieben. Eine kräftige Rute.

Gruß Jason.


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter @geomas , das sind ganz wunderbare Berichte, und Geomas Odyssee ist geradezu nervenzerfetzend- Danke dafür, and natürlich Petri nachträglich. Bin gespannt wie es @rustaweli ergeht.
Und @Jason Kostbarer Oldtimer Sonntagsansitz wird ja wohl das Spitzenspiel des Wochenendes. Mir scheint, er hat an alles gedacht, deswegen drück ich einfach nur die Daumen.
@Andal- das ist ja eine sehr interessante Rutenfamilie, ich kann mir wegen der Sprache und weil ich hier vom Handy schreibe und lese kann ich mir noch kein Bild von der ganzen Sache machen. Kannst Du in 2-3sätzen die Klasse zusammenfassen, das wäre sehr nett?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Und @Jason Kostbarer Oldtimer Sonntagsansitz wird ja wohl das Spitzenspiel des Wochenendes. Mir scheint, er hat an alles gedacht, deswegen drück ich einfach nur die Daumen.


Ich habe soweit alles vorbereitet. Das Auto ist gepackt. Nach dem aufstehen, nur noch Kaffee trinken und Zähne putzen. Dann ins Auto, Schlüssel rum und ab geht es. 
@geomas , @Wuemmehunter 
Ja klar, sehr schöne Berichte und Petri Heil an euch. Will mal hoffen, dass ich Morgen auch was zu berichten habe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe soweit alles vorbereitet. Das Auto ist gepackt. Nach dem aufstehen, nur noch Kaffee trinken und Zähne putzen. Dann ins Auto, Schlüssel rum und ab geht es.



Und dann so, am Wasser, grade Basislager eingerichtet, alles aufgebaut: Angelschein/Glücksmütze/Köder vergessen


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax  Tele-Rutenserie, die stufenlos zwischen der Minimal und der Maximal-Länge verstellbar sind. Z.B. die Stipprute von Askari kann du zwischen 3 Metern und 5 Metern Stufenlos verstellen, je nach Bedarf

Edit: Angelschein/Glücksmütze/Köder vergessen  , das wünscht man nicht mal seinem ärgsten Feind.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Und dann so, am Wasser, grade Basislager eingerichtet, alles aufgebaut: Angelschein/Glücksmütze/Köder vergessen



Jason ist doch verheiratet: ein Anruf sollte genügen, um eine zügige Nachlieferung der vergessenen Artikel zu gewährleisten.
Er fährt ja nicht solo auf die Lofoten.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Edit: Angelschein/Glücksmütze/Köder vergessen  , das wünscht man nicht mal seinem ärgsten Feind.



Passiert ständig. Heute früh ist mir bei Abfahrt mein gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Messer auf dem Parkplatz aus der Tasche gefallen, eine Freundliche Nachbarin hats gefunden. Habs den ganzen Tag nicht bemerkt.

Danke für die Erläuterung zu den Ruten,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Jason ist doch verheiratet: ein Anruf sollte genügen, um eine zügige Nachlieferung der vergessenen Artikel zu gewährleisten.
> Er fährt ja nicht solo auf die Lofoten.


Ja, das hat was, so ein Anruf um die passende Zeit: Schatz, kannst du mir bitte unbedingt meinen Angelschein bringen, und wenn du sowieso kommst, eine Mantaplatte und ein kühles Getränk wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Und dann so, am Wasser, grade Basislager eingerichtet, alles aufgebaut: Angelschein/Glücksmütze/Köder vergessen


Angelschein brauch ich da nicht. Glücksmütze hab ich immer auf und die Köder, na ja, kann meine Frau nachliefern, wie @geomas schon sagte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> und die Köder, na ja, kann meine Frau nachliefern



Du bist wahrlich ein Gesegneter unter den Männern! Kompliment zu und an Mrs. Jason

Mrs. Minimax war heute wegen einer kleinen Rasenmähterminproblematik etwas, nun, angespannt. Hätte ich ähnliches von ihr in dieser Laune verlangt, wär sie vermutlich angebraust gekommen und hätte mir von hinten aus 8m Entfernung ne Dose Tulip an die Rübe gepfeffert, der kleine Wildfang...


----------



## geomas

Die sensibelste Bißanzeige mit der Swingtip bekommt man, wenn die Spitze ganz minimal ins Wasser eintaucht oder die Wasseroberfläche nur berührt und die Schnur ganz leicht gespannt ist. So sieht man absolut jeden Zupfer. Bei etwas mehr Wind macht sich die beschwerte Spitze ganz gut, dann kann man die Spitze durchaus 3-5cm ins Wasser eintauchen lassen.

Ist natürlich abhängig von der Ufer-Situation, ob man die Rute ablegen kann wie man will oder ob man nicht so dicht ans Wasser herankommt.


----------



## geomas

...ich bekomme gerade wieder Lust aufs Schwingspitzeln...


----------



## rustaweli

@Minimax und natürlich @all!
Von großen Fängen kann ich heute leider nicht berichten.
Aber eigentlich gut so.
Nicht nur leicht traumatisiert von letzter Woche und der Barbe, ging es bei mir drunter und drüber. Am Ende entfachte wieder die Sehnsucht nach Zerstreuung und meinen lieben Rotaugen. Einfaches, entspanntes Angeln mit zerstreuender Freude an allen Fischlis. Also mit "freudschen" Mitteln mein Traumata bekämpft und eine neue Freundin für meine Purist gekauft. Natürlich eine Picker! Mit besagter Rute ging es heute kurz raus. Ganz einfache Montage, paar Maden und gut. Meine neuer Schatz wurde sogleich absolut ükelkonform eingeweiht. Erster Fisch = Wappentier. Wunderbar!




Davon sollten noch viele folgen. Ebenso Rotaugen, Grundeln u Co.







Hier übrigens mein neuer Schatz. Eine herrliche Picker mit traumhafter Aktion im alten Stil. Ich liebe sie!








Eine wirklich herrlich klassische Winkle Picker.








Die aktuelle Kombo ist natürlich nicht stilkonform, aber ich arbeite an einer passenden Rolle.
Für's erste ging es so trotzdem.








Ach meine Herren, alles in allem war es ein wunderbares Rondevou.
Nächste Woche teste ich die Dame malauf mittlere Döbel.
Ich wünsche Euch was!


----------



## Minimax

Astreiner Bericht, @rustaweli, danke dafür und Petri zum bunten Schatzkästlein. So eine schöne Rute verdient natürlich die richtige Haspel so bald als möglich.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...ich bekomme gerade wieder Lust aufs Schwingspitzeln...


You don't need a thing if it ain't got that Swing.. Bada-bada-bada-baaaam..


----------



## Mescalero

@rustaweli 
Wow, tolle Rute (was ist das denn für eine genau?) und ein schöner Bericht von der Feuertaufe. Ein herzliches Petri zu Ukel, Plötz und Grundel!


----------



## geomas

Ja, herzliches Petri heil und danke für Deinen Bericht, lieber @rustaweli ! 
Und auch an dieser Stelle Glückwunsch zur „echten Winklepicker”.

PS: Das Rotauge sieht mir seltsam aus - und ich melde bezüglich „Rutilus” ganz leise Zweifel an.
Kann mich aber irren, es wäre nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> PS: Das Rotauge sieht mir seltsam aus - und ich melde bezüglich „Rutilus” ganz leise Zweifel an.
> Kann mich aber irren, es wäre nicht das erste Mal.


Zustimmung, das Äuglein passt nicht und die Maulstellung wirkt auch nicht 100% rotäugig.


----------



## rustaweli

Noch einmal das gepostete Bild angeschaut.
Babydickkopf??
Den typisch grimmigen Blick hat er zumindest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nächstes Mal fragste ihn einfach! 

"Biste Rotauge und willste in die Frikadelle?"


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Noch einmal das gepostete Bild angeschaut.
> Babydickkopf??
> Den typisch grimmigen Blick hat er zumindest.



Bin unsicher, weil Dickköpfe fange ich ja nur große ;-))

Spaß beiseite: war mein erster Gedanke. Mit Schuppenzählen... hab ich mich noch nicht befaßt.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Andal- das ist ja eine sehr interessante Rutenfamilie, ich kann mir wegen der Sprache und weil ich hier vom Handy schreibe und lese kann ich mir noch kein Bild von der ganzen Sache machen. Kannst Du in 2-3sätzen die Klasse zusammenfassen, das wäre sehr nett?
> Hg
> Minimax


Die franz. Peche au Toc Forellenfoscherei ist ja vor allem eine Langrutenspürfsicherei und per se sehr sensibel und fein. Zarte Bleiketten an dünnen Schnüren, um damit feinfühlig die Bäche nach Forellen auszufischen. Es hat rein überhaupt nichts mit der Puffangelei auf Mopsköpfe zu schaffen. Aber die Franzmänner sind auch nicht auf der Soup de Pain hergeschwommen...

Deswegen ersonnen sie die verstellbar fischbare lange Telerute. So schön und sexy, wie auf uns eine englische Quiver wirkt, mag sie vielleicht nicht sein, aber ungemein praktisch. Das zweite von mir verlinkte Modell lässt sich dabei stufenlos zwischen 190 cm fischbarer Länge und 455 cm benützen. Schön, nun das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. An unterschiedlich offenen Gewässern ist sicher ein gutes Werkzeug für den Pirscher.


----------



## Andal

Was die Empfindlichkeit eurer Ruten angeht...

...legt sie einfach maximal weit nach vorne Überstehen. Verlängert so den Bissanzeigehebel, so weit es geht. Schon werden sie sensibel!


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin auch etwas ratlos. Das Grosse Auge deutet auf Jungfisch.
Wir sehen auch ein Netzmuster auf den Schuppen, aber nicht sehr ausgeprägt.
Der ganze Habitus spricht gegen Döbel oder (abwegig) Dace, die wären drehrunder, oben dunkler, einfach kompakter. Aber das sind eher Fragen als Feststellungen. Pfft.. keine Ahnung  
Übrigens: Der erste Beitrag mit 'Hybrid' den melde ich! Das meine ich ernst!


----------



## Andal

Der erste Kleine ist für mich ein Asp. ein Rapfen, der zweite ein juveniler Döbel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Was die Empfindlichkeit eurer Ruten angeht...
> ...legt sie einfach maximal weit nach vorne Überstehen. Verlängert so den Bissanzeigehebel, so weit es geht. Schon werden sie sensibel!


Sag ich ja immer, lang und länger ist sensibel und sensibler!
Auch wenn die mit dem kurzen das anders sehen.

Und die verdauten und noch anschlagbaren Ausschläge dürfen größer sein.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Der erste Kleine ist für mich ein Asp. ein Rapfen, der zweite ein juveniler Döbel.



....ähhh, also ich sehe im 2ten Fisch ne Schwarzmundgrundel.

Pardon, konnte nicht anders. Rapfen kenne ich leider nicht aus eigener Anschauung.


----------



## Andal

Kleine weisse....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also ich sag jetzt mal nach richtig nachgucken in #48.896
1)Ukelei
2)schwarze Grundel
3)kleiner voll abgenervter Döbel

Man, was für eine Queraxt mit diesem Link ...


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sag ich ja immer, lang und länger ist sensibel und sensibler!
> Auch wenn die mit dem kurzen das anders sehen.
> 
> Und die verdauten und noch anschlagbaren Ausschläge dürfen größer sein.



Keine Anspielungen bitte, sonst nenne ich Dich „Nordi”.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Rapfen kenne ich leider nicht aus eigener Anschauung.



Rapfen sind -abgesehen von der Grösse- wirklich ins monströse vergrößerte Ükeleis (bei Minirapfen erkennt m aber bereits das andere Schuppenkleid), aber achtet mal auf die Flossen: Leuciscus, keine Frage.

Bei Rapfen habe ich immer das Gefühl -mehr noch als bei Döbeln oder Alanden- das sie sich ihre Stille Dulderrolle, die Darwin den Ukels zugeteilt hat, nicht mehr gefallen ließen und einfach mal auf das 6-8 fache ihrer Grösse gewachsen sind. Wie gefällt Dir DAS Mr. Raubfisch? HAPS!
Wer weiss, vielleicht gibt es gar keine Rapfen, und zu bestimmten Zeiten des Jahres, wachsen den Armen kleinen Ukeln Fänge und Zähne und Fell, und ihre Kik-Klamotten platzen auf... und die Jags beginnt?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Keine Anspielungen bitte, sonst nenne ich Dich „Nordi”.


Ich finde das müsste man viel öfter tun, es ist Liebesbeweis und Ermahnung zugleich.

Sagt gerade jemand, der ständig und mit wachsender Begeisterung aller Beteiligten 'Mini' genannt wird. Ich stelle fest
1 Ich hatte niemals eine Beziehung zu Herrn Maus.
2. Ich trage weder Pünktchenkleider, Haarscheifen noch Glacehandhandschuhe. 
3. Ich bin keine Comicmäusin, sondern ein realer Mensch mit Gefühlen.
4. Das ist Euch Hyänen doch egal
   

Herzlich,
Eure ähmfuxx, Euer
Mini


----------



## Mescalero

Von wegen Kik-Klamotten. Wenn man sich den Style mal genauer reinzieht, sieht man gleich, dass das wenigstens die Tom Tailor-Klasse ist oder meinetwegen Camel Active. Kik passt eher zu dem behelfsmäßigen Kleidungsstil der Möchtegernghettogangster wie Barsch & Co.

*einelanzefuerukelei


----------



## geomas

#fragezeichenukelei

Ich stehe wirklich auf dem Schlauch: der erste Fisch in Rustys Posting ist also in echt ein Rapfen? Hmm, wie gesagt kenne ich die nicht aus der eigenen Anschauung, hätte aber gedacht „Ukelei” und ab dafür.
Im dritten Fisch oder 2ten „weißen Fisch” sehe ich nen Döbel.

PS: die Ükel wachsen mir langsam ans schwache Herz - das Selbstbewußtsein, mit dem sie große Köder an größeren Haken nehmen, die fast wütenden Bisse erinnern mich an die Flunder, der es ihrerseits ja nun gar nicht an Anspruch und Selbstbewußtsein mangelt, nur an Maulgröße. Und da kann der Ukelei wiederum punkten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier noch was zum Rapfen-Ukel, sehr passendes Bild:









		Code:
	

https://www.anglermap.de/fischportal/fischlexikon/ukelei-bestimmung.php


Ich denke mit meinem kurz aufs Maul geschaut lag ich schon richtig, als Ukel, der Rapfen geht weiter durch und hat auch noch kleinere Schuppen,
auf dem Bild bei "mal gleicher Größe"  gut zu sehen.

Die Form ist allerdings etwas ungewöhnlich kielig für ein Ukel, vlt. wurde der vorher mal gerapfened und hinten bischen geplättet, konnte aber noch entkommen.
Die Relation Rückenflosse-Afterflosse ist auf dem Bild von rustaweli schlecht auszuwerten. 
nachgucken in #48.896


----------



## Jason

Meine Ruten sind scharf. Auf der Swing Tip schon einen heftigen Biss verhauen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Jason schrieb:


> Meine Ruten sind scharf. Auf der Swing Tip schon einen heftigen Biss verhauen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350168
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wird schon noch werden! Drück Dir fest die Daumen und viel Spaß! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason

Die Kleinen lassen mich nie im Stich. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Geht ja schon los die live Übertragung.
Petri Heil @Jason und weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Die drei Fische von @rustaweli gestern sind:

1. Ukel(blassere Augen und Flossen, größere Schuppen ggübr. Jungrapfen)
2. Grundel
3. Döbel


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> 2. Ich trage weder Pünktchenkleider, Haarscheifen noch Glacehandhandschuhe.
> [...]
> 4. Das ist Euch Hyänen doch egal
> 
> 
> Herzlich,
> Eure ähmfuxx, Euer
> Mini


Zu 2.: dann hattest du das extra für mich angezogen?
Zu 4.: ich ziehe Schakal vor


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht ja schon los die live Übertragung.
> Petri Heil @Jason und weiterhin viel Erfolg.
> 
> Die drei Fische von @rustaweli gestern sind:
> 
> 1. Ukel(blassere Augen und Flossen, größere Schuppen ggübr. Jungrapfen)
> 2. Grundel
> 3. Döbel



Also hat sich auch ein Döbel mit eingeschlichen.
Dann hätte es mit der Einweihung ja fast garnicht besser laufen können.
Danke fürs Aufklären.
Petri schon einmal @Jason !


----------



## Jason

Ein herrliches Rotauge auf der Swing Tip. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Meine Ruten sind scharf. Auf der Swing Tip schon einen heftigen Biss verhauen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350168
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ein herrliches Bild mit den nostalgischen Ruten an einem sehr idyllischen Gewässer, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Hecht100+

Hyäne, Schakal, sind das neue Sternzeichen. Löwe bleibt Löwe. 
@Jason, hol noch mehr mit der Schwing raus. Und ein dickes Petrie an alle Fänger u d Wasserbesucher.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> . Hätte ich ähnliches von ihr in dieser Laune verlangt, wär sie vermutlich angebraust gekommen und hätte mir von hinten aus 8m Entfernung ne Dose Tulip an die Rübe gepfeffert, der kleine Wildfang...


Aber im ergebnis hättest du Köder bekommen, also gibt es keinen Grund sich zu beschweren


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Erstmals ein herzliches Petri an @Minimax und alle anderen Fänger des Tages! Morgen ist Vollmond und die Tage um Voll- und Neumond sind an den von mir gefischten Gewässern erfahrungsgemäß sehr vielversprechende Tage. Heute stand mir der Sinn nach einer Runde Trotting und das mit fast schon historischem Tackle. Die Splitcane ist ziemlich genau so alt wie ich. Sie wurde Anfang der 60er Jahre von einem britischen RUtenbauer gefertigt und vor einigen Jahren von Paul Cook restauriert. Anschließend fand sie den Weg zu mir. EIne optisch wunderschöne Rute, die ich ab und an fische, wenngleich eine sensible Bissanzeige nur dann gewährleistet ist, wenn man die Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger hält. Die doch recht grobe Spitze schlägt nur aus, wenn ein echter Kaventsmann am anderen Ende der Leine Dampf macht. Trotzdem, von Zeit zu Zeit juckt es mich und dann miss der Bambusstock ans Wasser.
> Heute konnte ich neben Alanden und dem Brassen auch Rotaugen, zwei Güstern, einen Barsch, einen Ukel Und einen Gründling fangen. EInen ganz guten Aland habe ich leider wieder verloren. Köder war in den meisten Fällen Brot, ein kleines Stück Käse brachte einen Plötz und der Gründling biss auf eine kleine Larve, die ich gefunden habe. Angefüttert habe ich nicht! Trotz der doch recht ergibiegen Regenfälle der letzten Tage führt die Wümme derzeit sehr wenig Wasser. Ich wusste das zwar, hatte heute aber keine Lust längere Strecken zu aussichtsreichen Gewässern zu fahren. Was aber auch nicht nötig, wie die abwechslungsreichen Stunden gezeigt haben.  Anbei noch einiger Impressionen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350095



Na der Ferdinand sieht ja richtig tiefen entspannt aus.....
Petri zu der Fischvielfalt.


----------



## geomas

Das sieht richtig gut und stilvoll aus bei Dir am Teich, lieber Jason!
Hoffentlich gibts noch „einen Dicken” oder alternativ ne Dir neue Species.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Das sieht richtig gut und stilvoll aus bei Dir am Teich, lieber Jason!
> Hoffentlich gibts noch „einen Dicken” oder alternativ ne Dir neue Species.


Der Dicke war 2 mal dran. Konnte ihn aber nicht landen. Bin schon wieder zu Hause. Schreib heute Abend noch mal drüber. Jetzt bin ich hungrig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Mein gestriger Angeltag war insgesamt durchwachsen.
> Bin mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden, mit dem Frühstück beginnend ging alles schief, was schiefgehen konnte.
> Hab dann am späten Vormittag komplett entnervt etwas Angelzeusg zusammengerafft und losgefahren. Unterwegs noch Brot und Kirschen gekauft, den Käse hatte ich zu Hause vergessen.
> 
> Flüsschen Y war gegenüber meinem letzten Besuch nochmals deutlich dichter zugewachsen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krautkrautkraut
> 
> 
> Immerhin hat sich die neue Rute (Multi-Feeder, nutzbar als 9 oder als 11ft-Rute) sehr gut gemacht, sie fühlt sich im Drill anders an als von der Papierform her vergleichbare Ruten.
> Kleine Fische wirkten stärker als mit anderen ähnlichen Ruten, gleichzeitig scheint die Shimano deutlich mehr Rückgrat zu haben.
> Ich muß sie noch mal Seite an Seite mit ähnlichen Ruten probieren.




Zu der Rute würden mich mehr Infos auch dringend interessieren.
Vergleich mal bitte und schreib noch mehr ddarüber, Georg. 


An deinem Flüsschen da sieht es aus wie an meinem. Überall Kraut.
Mit Pose und treibendem Köder eght z.Z. gar nix und Schwimmbrot nur da wo das Kraut nicht rausguckt.
Ansonsten kann man sich nur irgednwo ein Loch suchen und ihn da mal reinhalten.......


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man sich nur irgednwo ein Loch suchen und ihn da mal reinhalten.......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Entweder das oder angeln..............


----------



## Thomas.

wenn ich das zur meiner Frau sagen würde, ich gehe mal eben mir ein Loch suchen um ihn da mal reinzuhalten
steht 2 Stunden später in eBay Kleinanzeigen .
mehrere Angelruten und Rollen aus Nachlass abzugeben


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - es gibt eben auch krautfreie Stellen, meist an der Außenseite einer Kurve unter Bäumen, so wie auf dem Bild. 
Teilweise (wie an meinem „besten Swim”) ist das Ufer vor meinen Füßen so zugewachsen, daß man Probleme beim Landen des Fangs oder auch beim Einholen der Montage hat.
Wo nun aber die Döbel abgeblieben sind: keine Ahnung. Sie haben im Prinzip auch Zugang zu Seen. Oder sie hängen tagsüber irgendwo im Schatten ab und fressen erst ab Dämerung? Bin ja Döbel-Anfänger und noch nicht mit den Verhaltensweisen dieser Fische vertraut.

Die Speedmaster AX Commercial 9-11 war bei einem Händler stark gesenkt. Ich muß sie mal in Ruhe mit der Free Spirit 11ft CTX Carp-Feeder und anderen halbwegs ähnlichen Ruten vergleichen und werde dann berichten.


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Herren, Ihr Schwarmwissen ist gefragt.
Einmal Thema Hakengröße. Welche Hakengröße bevorzugt Ihr eigentlich wenn es mit Maden auf größere Rotaugen und vor allem Döbel geht? Also auf Grund mit der Picker.

Als nächstes. Gestern war es arg schwer an den übermässigen Ükeln vorbei zu angeln. Sie überragten in der Frequenz sogar die Grundeln.
Da kam mir heute beim Essen die Idee es doch mal wie Anno damals mit Kartoffeln zu probieren. Kleine Stücke eben. Mögen Döbel und Weissfische sowas überhaupt? Erfahrungswerte oder vom Hören Sagen? Einfach auf den Haken, Spitze raus? Haarmontage gab es ja wohl früher noch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Welche Hakengröße bevorzugt Ihr eigentlich wenn es mit Maden auf größere Rotaugen und vor allem Döbel geht? Also auf Grund mit der Picker.



8er Daiwa Tournament strong Feeder. 









						Daiwa Vorfachhaken Tournament Feeder Länge 80cm - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Daiwa Vorfachhaken Tournament Feeder Länge 80cm  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Herren, Ihr Schwarmwissen ist gefragt.
> Einmal Thema Hakengröße. Welche Hakengröße bevorzugt Ihr eigentlich wenn es mit Maden auf größere Rotaugen und vor allem Döbel geht? Also auf Grund mit der Picker.
> 
> Als nächstes. Gestern war es arg schwer an den übermässigen Ükeln vorbei zu angeln. Sie überragten in der Frequenz sogar die Grundeln.
> Da kam mir heute beim Essen die Idee es doch mal wie Anno damals mit Kartoffeln zu probieren. Kleine Stücke eben. Mögen Döbel und Weissfische sowas überhaupt? Erfahrungswerte oder vom Hören Sagen? Einfach auf den Haken, Spitze raus? Haarmontage gab es ja wohl früher noch nicht.


 
Nabend, Rustaweli, 
1. 12er oder 14er Drennan Carbon Feeder,

2. Nie probiert.. warum nicht? Wenn Ükeln erstmal in Zahl am Platze sind, ists auf jeden Fall vorbei mit Maden. Oder Mais. Oder allem, was in ein Ukelmaul passt.


----------



## rustaweli

8er Haken? Wieviel Maden haut Ihr drauf?
Sind die mit im Vergleichsthread der Hakengrößen?


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> 8er Haken? Wieviel Maden haut Ihr drauf?
> Sind die mit im Vergleichsthread der Hakengrößen?


Um die Verwirrung zu komplettieren würde ich, wenn ich den Spagat zwischen Rotauge und Döbel schaffen wollen würde 10er oder 12er (Drennan Super Specialist) Greifer nehmen. Der Prof angelt eher selten mit Maden aber viel mit Mais und Brot, da ist 8er schon richtig, meines Erachtens lassen sich Maden aber kaum vernünftig anködern (maggotclip am Haar?) - deswegen würde ich 4 Maden (und ggf. Davon 1 rote Gummimade auf dem schenkel) auf die genannten Haken pfriemeln


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> 8er Haken? Wieviel Maden haut Ihr drauf?
> Sind die mit im Vergleichsthread der Hakengrößen?



Glaub nicht.
Ich mach da je nach Madengröße ein Bündel aus 7-10 Stück ran.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Prof angelt eher selten mit Maden aber viel mit Mais und Brot, da ist 8er schon richtig,




Unfug.
Der Prof angelt auch oft mit Madenbündel. Nämlich immer dann wenn er viele Rotaugen und/oder -federn angeln will.
Dafür ist der 8er genau richtig.

Um Nanoplötzen in Köfi-Größe(bis ca. 15 oder 16cm) zu fangen nehme ich allerdings einen 12er mit drei, vier Maden.

Geht es denn um Nanos oder um richtige Plötzen?


----------



## Minimax

Da ich grad am Wasser bin hier direkt ein Bild von nem 12er mitmeiner Standardbeköderung


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Da ich grad am Wasser bin hier direkt ein Bild von nem 12er mitmeiner Standardbeköderung
> Anhang anzeigen 350202




Super für Nanos/Köfis!


----------



## Hecht100+

2 14er Pellets am Haar mit 8er Haken, werden von den kleinen zwar angeknabbert aber schlucken tun es dann die grossen, die dadurch angelockt wurden. Nur mit Maden kriegen auch 15cm Fische einen 8er verschluckt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unfug.
> Der Prof angelt auch oft mit Madenbündel. Nämlich immer dann wenn er viele Rotaugen und/oder -federn angeln will.
> Dafür ist der 8er genau richtig.
> 
> Um Nanoplötzen in Köfi-Größe(bis ca. 15 oder 16cm) zu fangen nehme ich allerdings einen 12er mit drei, vier Maden.
> 
> Geht es denn um Nanos oder um richtige Plötzen?


Ah, ich meinte gelesen zu haben dass du das eher selten machst, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ah, ich meinte gelesen zu haben dass du das eher selten machst, wieder was gelernt



Selten am Flüsschen wenn ich es auf Döbel abgesehen habe.
dann kommen größere haken und Köder ans Band weil ich ja keine Plötzen will.
Aber wenn ich welche will, nehme ich gern Maden und dann sieht es etwa so aus.....


----------



## Andal

Ein 10er Drennan (Wide Gape, oder Specialist) mit 4 Maden ist so ein normaler Einstieg. Man sieht ja dann, was geht und was vielleicht nötig wird. Prof hat es ja beschrieden. Lieber größere Haken und weniger Kleinfisch...

Zu den Potaten... dann schon lieber einen simplen Teig aus Weissbrot. Mit Kartoffeln habe ich keine zu guten Erfahrungen. Fad, hält schlecht, platzt schon beim Anködern u.s.w.


----------



## Mescalero

In irgendeinem Video wurden mal gestanzte Kartoffelstückchen in Currypulver gewälzt propagiert, angeblich ein super Köder v.a. für Karpfen. Hier in der Karpfenhochburg beißen sie wirklich auf nahezu alles, die Kartoffel haben sie mit dem A...h nicht angeguckt.
Ausprobieren, denke ich. In manchen Gegenden funktioniert Kartoffel bestimmt.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man sich nur irgednwo ein Loch suchen und ihn da mal reinhalten.......




Für solche aussagen gab es früher einmal den Ferkelfander .


----------



## Minimax

Fuxx, in dem Moment als ich den letzten Post abgesetzt hatte stand der Sohnemann nom Nachbarn mit seiner Stippe auf der Böschung- seitdem war ich un beratende Funktion tätig und hab den kleinen Kerl in einen Nanobarschrausch geguidet. Gottseidank ist grad seine Mutter aufgetaucht und hat uns beide nach Hause geschickt. Ich schätze, an den Teichen werde ich keine ruhige Minute mehr haben.


----------



## daci7

#Plötzenhaken
Wie im Hakenthread schon geschrieben fische ich den Gamakatsu LS-1810B gern beim "schweren matchen" auf Augenrote.
Größe 8-12 hab ich (glaube ich) meist dabei und fische damit so viele Maden wir nötig oder möglich - je nach Situation  
Oder eben 2 große Maiskörner, wenn die Kleinen auch noch die Madenbündel attackieren...


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Euch Allen an der Stelle!
Andal beklagt Kartoffelerfahrungen, Mescelaro erwähnt Karpfen. Die brauche ich jetzt nicht an meinem Pickerchen. 7-8 Maden wären ne echte Schlacht bis ich die Grundeln wacker und tapfer des Feldes verwiesen hätte. Käme einem Himmelfahrtskommando gleich. Hab zwar noch eine Menge in meiner tollen, großen Grey's Klip Lok Box (mußte ich jetzt erwähnen da neu, sie mir gefällt und es meine erste ist), aber muß ja nicht sein.
Also Kommando zurück. Habe jetzt in alter Literatur geschmökert. Herr Karl Heintz empfiehlt auch Kartoffeln, jedoch in Teigform, mit Rezepten. ABER, er legte mir auf Cypriniden auch halb gar gekochte Maccheronis ans Herz. Starte morgen ein Experiment. Besagte Nudeln in Curry gewälzt, etwas härter zwecks Kleinfisch. Paar Nudeln ins Wasser, Maden hinterher, dann meinen Köder. Vielleicht läßt sich ja einer täuschen und erliegt dem Trugbild einer leckeren Riesencurrymade.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Da ich grad am Wasser bin hier direkt ein Bild von nem 12er mitmeiner Standardbeköderung
> Anhang anzeigen 350202



Ah! El Classico "ZweiMaden-EinCaster"! Sehr effektiv und selektiv auf "whatever swims along"


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ah! El Classico "ZweiMaden-EinCaster"! Sehr effektiv und selektiv auf "whatever swims along"


Sozusagen der Cheeseburger unter den Hakenködern


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der lockt die Scharen an wie n McDoof.


----------



## Andal

Ich beklage nicht die fehlenden Erfahrungen - müsste sie ja nur machen, wenn ich wollte. Wenn es schon unbedingt kartoffeliges sein muss, dann fertige Gnocchis, Schupfnudeln, Stückerl davon, oder so etwas in der Art. Aber ohne @Minimax ' sche Curryorgien haben die nullkommagarkein Aroma. Das stört mich dabei ein bisschen. Wenn Karpfen eh alles verschlingen, was reinfällt, mag es ja egal sein, aber auch da gäbe es einfacher zu handhabende Köder. Pelletteig zum Bleistift.

Wenn einen kleine Fischlein, Grundeln nerven, dann halt mit Mais und Maden füttern und am Haken Gummimais und eine Gummimade. Je ein solches Trumm am 10er Haken lässt genug Platz für ordentliches Haken. Manchmal muss man eben mit dem Schädel durch die Wand, weil außen herum so gar kein Platz ist.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ' sche Curryorgien



Oh, da habe ich keine Urheberschaft. Das gelbe Pulver ist seit alters her ein probater Lockstoff, mit dem man fast jeden Köder für eine Vielzahl von Spezies attraktiver machen kann. Viele Ukels haben das Zeug in ganz unterschiedlichen Kombinationen angewendet.


----------



## Jason

Ach, das war mal wieder ein schöner und erkenntnisreicher Angeltag an den Teichen. Den Wecker auf 5:30Uhr gestellt, so das ich schon um 6:45Uhr mein Ziel erreicht hatte. Wie immer als erstes Futter ins Wasser und dann ging es ans Ruten montieren. 
Ist schon nervig die Ruten am Wasser fertig zu machen. Es geht Zeit verloren und wenn was ins Gras fällt, (Wirbel, Perle) dann findet man die Kleinteile selten wieder. Aber die Split Canes hole ich lieber direkt am Wasser aus dem Futteral, so bleiben sie besser geschont.
Zuerst kam die Kennet Perfektion an der Reihe. Zusammen gesteckt und eine Schwing Spitze in 10 Inch, die mir der liebe Georg zukommen lassen hat draufgeschraubt. Als Rolle sollte heute die Abu Cardinal 66 herhalten. Eine simple Grundmontage kam an die Schnur. 7g Birnenblei, 2 Silikonstopper,
Wirbel und Vorfach mit 6er Haken. Den bestückte ich mit 2 Maiskörner und ein Stück Wurm am Ende. Dann kamen die ersten Würfe mit der Schwing Spitze. Mit dem Pendelwurf kam ich nicht weit genug raus. Also ganz sachte überm Kopf ausgeworfen.
Damit kam ich dann auch bis zu meinem Futterplatz.  Gut, das ich das hier gestern hinterfragt habe und von euch die wertvollen Ratschläge erhalten habe. Danke!!! Ist eben Neuland für mich.
Die Rute abgelegt und die Rutenhalter so eingestellt, bis die Spitze ins Wasser tauchte. Das war auch ein guter Tipp, den der Wind war schon kräftig.




Dann montierte ich an der Chapman Rute eine Posenmontage. Die Rute wurde mit meiner Ambidex Super 2411 verbunden.
Und das erste mal kam die wunderschöne Avonpose, die mir ,@Wuemmehunter in Bremen schenkte zum Einsatz. 
Während ich am montieren war, ein kurzer Blick auf Swing. Und genau in diesem Moment ging die Spitze sehr schnell nach oben. Das Ding stand wie eine Eins. Ich alles aus den Händen gelegt und rasch zur Rute. Dann wanderte die Spitze zügig nach Rechts und ich haute an. Heftiger Wiederstand machte sich bemerkbar. Aber nur von kurzer Dauer. Dann war er wieder vom Haken. Was es war.... keine Ahnung. Denke mal Karpfen oder eventuell eine Schleie. 




Aber habe mit der Schwinge einige größere Plötzen fangen können. Diese Bissanzeige gefällt mit sehr gut Im Laufe des Tages kam noch ein böser Biss auf die Rute. Die Bremse von der ABU war zur Hälfte eingestellt und die fing an zu kreischen noch während die Angel auf den Rutenhalter lag. Das ging alles blitzschnell. Der Kamerad hätte mir bald alles ins Wasser gezogen. Die Rute in die Hand und sofort Anhieb,. Und dann hatte ich was richtig kapitales am Haken. Leider ist das Vorfach gerissen. 22er Vorfach an einer 28er Hauptschnur. Köder war nur ein Wurm. Hat mich sehr geärgert. Schade.




Rotaugen gab es massig, auch an der Posen Rute. Diesmal auch größere, als ich es sonst gewohnt war. Ein aufregender Ansitz ging für mich zu Ende. Meine Ruhe hatte ich auch. Ein paar Jogger, Spaziergänger und Radfahrer die mich nicht störten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Jason - vielen Dank für den wunderschön geschriebenen und prima illustrierten Bericht! 
Petri zu den Plötz und schade, daß Dir die „Dicken” durch die Lappen gegangen sind. Aber wie ich Dich kenne, holst Du sie Dir noch.
Ist natürlich super, daß Du gleich beide Ruten entschneidern konntest.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - vermutlich nutzt Du an der feinen Picker eine entsprechend dünne Schnur. Deshalb würde ich Dir auch zu eher zarten Greifern raten. 
Wie dem Gamakatsu A1 Fine Feeder Gr.10 oder dem ähnlichen LS-1810B. Die Drennan Super Specialist, Carbon Feeder, Super Spade sind meiner Meinung nach schon „kleine Großfischhaken” und nur in den kleinsten Größen zu Deiner Picker passend.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason - vielen Dank für den wunderschön geschriebenen und prima illustrierten Bericht!
> Petri zu den Plötz und schade, daß Dir die „Dicken” durch die Lappen gegangen sind. Aber wie ich Dich kenne, holst Du sie Dir noch.
> Ist natürlich super, daß Du gleich beide Ruten entschneidern konntest.


Natürlich bleib ich am Ball. Hab noch einiges vor an den Teichen. Aber leider fehlt die Zeit. Jetzt erst mal 6 Wochen durcharbeiten und dann hab ich Urlaub. Kurzarbeit ist auch vorbei. Nächsten Sonntag will ich wieder hin. Hab mit einigen noch eine Rechnung offen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel

Schöner Bericht @Jason 
Dein Gewässer gefällt mir auch gut! Kann mir gut vorstellen das Du dort noch schöne Fische rausziehst 
Sieht aus als ob man dort ganz entspannt angeln kann! 

Ich selbst wollte ursprünglich heute Nacht bei uns an den MLK etwas auf große Brassen angeln ,habs jedoch verschoben da es bei uns extrem windig ist. .....das ist dann in der Nacht sehr anstrengend den Biss zu erkennen .

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Der Dicke war 2 mal dran. Konnte ihn aber nicht landen.





Jason schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag will ich wieder hin. Hab mit einigen noch eine Rechnung offen.



Heißt das wir müssen jetzt nach dem Cliffhanger eine ganze Woche auf die Fortsetzung warten???  Das halt ich nicht aus...


Auf jeden Fall mein Lieber, herzliches Petri Heil, und vielen Dank für Deinen tollen Bericht mit den schönen Fotos, man merkt richtig wie
sehr Du diesen schönen Tag am Wasser genossen hast   Und die mysteriösen Dickenbisse lassen wirklich auf so manche interessante
Nachricht von "Deinem" Tecih schliesse, ich freu mich drauf,
hg,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Heißt das wir müssen jetzt nach dem Cliffhanger eine ganze Woche auf die Fortsetzung warten???  Das halt ich nicht aus...
> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall mein Lieber, herzliches Petri Heil, und vielen Dank für Deinen tollen Bericht mit den schönen Fotos, man merkt richtig wie
> sehr Du diesen schönen Tag am Wasser genossen hast   Und die mysteriösen Dickenbisse lassen wirklich auf so manche interessante
> Nachricht von "Deinem" Tecih schliesse, ich freu mich drauf,
> hg,
> Dein
> Minimax


Danke mein Lieber. Fortsetzung folgt. Versprochen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Windig, immer wieder mal Regen, die Temperaturen U20 - die kommende Woche soll wettermäßig recht durchwachsen beginnen.
Stand jetzt, das kann sich aber sehr schnell ändern, habe ich Zeit zum Pietschen. Mal sehen, was sich draus machen läßt. 
Abhängig vom Pegel des Flusses nebenan könnte ich es mit Stippen auf Brassen probieren. Das lief zuletzt ja nicht so prall.
Für die Angelei auf Karauschen ist die Windrichtung und -stärke an „meinem Teich” nicht förderlich.

Euch allen erstmal einen  guten Start in die kommende Woche!


----------



## Minimax

So liebe Jungs,

für mich gabs am Sonntag eine Zielfischschneiderei und dann noch ein kleines Nachspiel an den Teichen, von dem ich ja Andeutungsweise bereichtet hatte. Ich bin also doch noch am hohen Mittag zu einer anderen Schleusensituation am _widerspenstigen Südflus_s gebraust, bei schwüler Luft und seltsamerweise fast sturmartigen Böen. Diese Schleuse ist weit und breit, und wg. Sonntags, schönem Wetter und vielleicht auch Corona, waren da Volksfestähnliche Zustände. Etwa 234 Spinboys, manchmal kamen welche, manchmal gingen welche, immer waren Scharen vorhanden, die die breiten trägen Wasser fantasievoll durchkämmten.
Ebenfalls im Bereich der Schleuse war ein Clan oder Verein sesshaft geworden, der mit Wohnmobilen, Grills und Stippen so eine Art Gemeinschaftsangeln veranstaltet hat, und dann natürlich alle Arten von Bootssportlern- und alle waren freundlich zueinander und haben sich prächtig amüsiert.

Ich habe am Parkplatz extra laut herumgeklappert und die Rute umständlich und auffällig auf gebaut, aber leider hat mir niemand ein kühles Getränk oder Grillwürstchen angeboten, aber an freundlichem Winken und gegenseitigen "Petris" hats nicht gemangelt. Jedenfalls war klar, dass auf der "Party Seite" kein Platz mehr für den alten Minimax war, und mir wars auch wirklich zu voll.

Ausserdem hat eine kleine Erkundung ergeben, das auf der unzugänglichen Waldseite ein frischer, plätschernder Strom bewegten Wassers war, sozusagen eine Art "_Bach im Fluss_", und dies kommt natürlich meiner gewohnten Angelei zugute- also ab ins Gestrüpp.
*Zu den folgenden Bildern: Wer die Stelle erkennt, bitte nicht spoilern, die lokalen Angler (ca. 134000) werden es Euch danken!*

Das Bild zeigt den Blick auf das Wasser von der "Party Seite" aus auf die "Waldseite": Findet ihr meine Position, man kann meinen Angelstuhl erkennen?






Tief im Grünen Schatten, den Blicken verborgen, habe ich mir dann mein Angelnest eingerichtet, und habe angefangen meinen üblichen Stiefel durch zuziehen. Mehr war auch nicht drin, und in der schattigen Kühle wars gut auszuhalten, besonders da die peitschenden Böen bei mir als laues Lüftchen ankamen. Ich schäme mich auch nicht zuzugeben, das die sündhaft teuren _Kirschen_ sämtlich in meinem Magen als im Wasser landeten, köstliche Früchte! Hier ein Blick auf mein Angelnest im Grünen:






WIr hatten ja neulich die Diskussion um Sinn und Unsinn kurzer Ruten: Ein Blick von meiner Position aus zeigt, das die kurzen Manchmal notwendig sind, um überhaupt sinnvoll angeln zu können (Aufgenommen in einem der wenigen Momente, als sich zwei Spinncrews abwechselten). Ich glaube nicht, hier mit ner 11fter angeln zu können, ganz zu schweigen von Anmarsch und Stellenwechsel, seht mal:






Jetzt zum Kernpunkt: Ich konnte keine Johnnies ans Band kriegen, und habe höchstens einen klaren Johnniebiss (Würfel gezackt halbiert statt Knabberspuren) gehabt- Es war ein sauberes Zielfischschneidern, obwohl es sie ganz sicher dort gibt laut Recherche. Bisse kamen auch, aber ich vermute es waren Güstis, die am Würfel pickten. Ich habe aber nicht umgeschaltet und blieb bei #4 Haken und Tulipwürfel- vermutlich hätten Maden am #12mir einen bunten Korb beschert.
So konnte ich ein paar wirklich schöne Güstern landen, die in Brandenburg eine beunruhigende Vorliebe für starke Strömung und stattliche Köder zeigen. Hier ist ein schönes 30irgendwas Exemplar:







Interessanterweise war es so, das trotz des Wasser- und Windrauschens, und der notorisch leisen Daiwa Bremse (also Ehrlich, wenn einer bei meinem Youngs Pins einsteigt, dann fliegen die Krähen auf!) direkt alle Kollegen sehr aufmerksam den Drill verfolgt haben. Hoffentlich hatten sie nach meinem Aufbruch mehr Glück, denn natürlich kamen sie mir schon beim Rückweg auf der Brücke entgegen.
Hier noch kurz der Fisch des Tages, eine 35er Güster, die schon viele Schlachten hinter sich hat. Sieht etwas abgeranzt aus, hat auch Wunden, aber Farben fast wie eine Rotfeder, und hat sich teuer verkauft, ein toller Charakterfisch- man sieht an ihr sehr gut, warum in meiner Region zwischen Güstern (Zigarettenetuis aus Alu) und Stromgüstern (Zornige Minibrassen) unterschieden wird, als wären es zwei Spezies.






Tja, so ist meine Döbelexkursion am Sonntag gescheitert, aber schön und erholsam wars, und danach konnt ich noch ne schöne Nanoangelei an den Teichen betreiben, bis dieser verflixte Lausebengel aufgetaucht ist, und mir Löcher in den Bauch gefragt hat. ("Das war Absicht, mit der abgerissenen Montage wird die Beschaffenheit des Gewässerbodens getestet, das ist eine Spezialtechik.")

Herzliche Grüße und eine schöne Woche,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Es ist doch immer wieder amüsant von so Junganglern ausgefragt zu werden, das macht doch auch richtig Spaß, oder? Wir hatten auch mal so ein Erlebnis in Marcardsmoor als wir dort angeln waren. Irgendwann stand auf einmal so ein Steppke von vielleicht 10 Jahren hinter Susanne und fragte ihr auch Löcher in den Bauch. Der wollte alles ganz genau wissen und ließ sich auch die Haken zeigen und als Susanne die Montage reinholte staunte er nicht schlecht ob der winzigen Pose (die war wirklich winzig). Sein Kommentar: Die ist aber filigraaan (im besten Ostfriesisch). Nach dem Angeln hat er noch das restliche Futter bekommen und 5 Minuten später war er auch schon mit dem Fahrrad und seiner Rute unterwegs zum Wasser. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt den Blick auf das Wasser von der "Party Seite" aus auf die "Waldseite": Findet ihr meine Position, man kann meinen Angelstuhl erkennen?



Ja klar.
Dort drüben unter dem Fliegenpilz hast du dich versteckt, du Fuchs.
Ist ja auch praktisch so'n Ding als Sonnenschutz.

Petri Heil zur Dickgüster.


----------



## rustaweli

Tasche gepackt, aber das Wetter ist durchwachsen und unentschlossen. Nehme Picker UND Purist mit. Sollte eine Strömung vorherrschen in der keine max 15 Gramm am Legerlink liegen bleiben, weiche ich auf Purist und Pin aus. Nudelwasser, angereichert mit Salz, Brühe und Kurkuma kocht. Später noch die Nudeln in Curry wälzen und los geht es. Bin ja echt gespannt. Wenn manche Spinner für Fische halten, sollte dies doch auch bei Nudeln gleich Maden gehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Durch nicht abspülen klebt das Curry herrlich an den Nudeln.
Absolut fängig - so die Theorie.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Viel Erfolg, @rustaweli! Freue mich schon auf Deinen „After-Pasta“-Bericht! Bin ich echt gespannt, wie es läuft!


----------



## Waller Michel

Von mir auch ein Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! 
@Minimax super schöner Bericht, liest sich sehr kurzweilig! 

Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, drück ich fest die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - na die Nudeln sehen aber schon mal sehr fängig aus - Petri heil! 

@Minimax - vielen Dank für den Bericht vom umkämpften oder besser friedlich bevölkerten Südfluß! 
Deine Erfahrungen mit den strömungsliebenden Güstern teile ich und auch die Feststellung, daß sich die Bliccas beim Anblick von großen Ködern an großen Haken keineswegs einfach mal diskret zurückziehen.
Also Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf Deinen „After-Pasta“-Bericht




Mach damit nicht sowas - das brennt bestimmt!
 Nimm das Zeug zum Angeln.


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach damit nicht sowas - das brennt bestimmt!
> Nimm das Zeug zum Angeln.


After Pasta _Bericht. ..........da fällt mir was unangenehmes ein! 
vor einigen Jahren , hatten wir bei einem Angelkameraden übernachtet und selbstverständlich die Toilette mitbenutzt! 
Auf dem Spülkasten stand so eine Box wie sie zB von Haklefeucht im Handel sind! 
ich diese Tücher zum Einsatz gebracht! 
Eine halbe Stunde später verspürte ich ein extremes Brennen! 
Auf die Frage, welches Toilettenpapier dort zum Einsatz kommt?
Wurde mir geantwortet " Nöööö sowas haben wir nicht " Es waren W5 Universal Reinigungstücher 

LG Michael _


----------



## rustaweli

Mein Nudelerfolg war leider nicht so von Erfolg gekrönt.
Am Wasser angekommen, lief ich erst einmal ein paar Stellen ab.
Sah also nach der Picker aus.








Also zurück zum Auto und die Picker geholt. War heute eher mobil unterwegs, packte nicht mal einen Stuhl aus. Saß entweder auf solchen Treppen oder auf einem Tuch im Gras.
Ca halbe Stunde jeweils, dann weiter.




Wahrscheinlich muß ich das nächste Mal die Nudeln noch kürzer kochen. Sie waren schon mehr wie bissfest, aber sie wurden immer abgezogen. Bisse gab es jedenfalls. Gehakt haben sich jedoch nur Grundeln. Spielte immer rum, ab und an Nudeln, mal Maden. Angeködert hatte ich auf verschiedene Weise, aber anscheinend waren sie doch noch zu "weich".




Es gab Grundeln auf Nudeln sowie Maden, 3 schöne Plötzen auf Maden und ein paar Wappentiere auf Maden.




Werde es auf jeden Fall noch einmal testen, dann aber härter gekocht.
Wünsch Euch was!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mein Nudelerfolg war leider nicht so von Erfolg gekrönt.



Mahlzeit, Rusty, 
und danke für den schönen Bericht- Du angelst vor schöner Kulisse. Deine Taktik mit der Vorerkundung und den raschen Positionswechseln halte ich für sehr vernünftig- wenn man erstmal Sack, Pack und Stuhl dabei hat, bleibt man leicht "kleben".
Vielleicht könnte auch ein Versuch mit kompakten Teigwaren, z.B. Gnocci oder Stücken davon was bringen.
Ich würde das Curry noch zigmal grosszüger verwenden, die Köder sollen förmlich eine Pulverkruste erhalten. Wenn man die Köder zusätzlich noch in Maisgries wälzt, produziert jedes Stück eine kleine Aromawolke und das Curry bleibt auch stabiler am Köder.
Und ich glaube, aber ich kann mich irren, der gezeigte, herrlich bunte Fisch (Türkis und Limone, eine Augenweide, fast tropisch) ist keine Ukelei, sondern ein Schneider, darauf deutet die geschwungene Seitenlinie hin? Jedenfalls herzliches Petri,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Herren, Ihr macht mich langsam kirre und verunsichert mich mit meinen Fangbildern. Ich glaube ich besuche bald einen Fischdeutungskurs.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf jeden Fall ein *Ukelei*.
Alles richtig.
Petri Heil Rusty.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sieht n Schneider aus:




__





						Schneider | Landesfischereiverband OÖ
					






					www.lfvooe.at


----------



## Andal

...oder Knöpfle. Gibt es auch als Halbfertigware im Kühlregal. Die sind dann direkt aus der Packung auch deutlich fester, als gekochte Teigwaren. Sind auch, über Nacht, gut mit Gewürzen beizbar.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein *Ukelei*.
> Alles richtig.
> Petri Heil Rusty.



Ich bin korrigiert, der Prof hat recht. Hier sind die beiden Arten nochmal im direkten Vergleich:




__





						Ukelei – Bestimmung
					

Süßwasserfisch Ukelei, Information zum Fisch Ukelei mit Beschreibung der Bestimmung und weiteren Infos zu Verbreitung, Fangmethode, Bestimmung usw.



					www.anglermap.de


----------



## Andal

Man kann sich die Knöpfle aber auch ganz leicht selber machen. Im Grunde genommen sind sie ja sehr einfache supersofte Miniboilies... Eier, Mehl, Wasser und fertig ist der Grundteig. Jetzt noch Zutaten zur Aromatisierung nach Belieben beigeben und ins heisse Wasser reiben... schon hat man einen individuellen Friedfischköder mit sehr hohem Wirkungsgrad.

Die Mischung mit Sardellenpaste und Quench Himbeere riecht zwar grauenvoll, ist aber bei Fischens durchaus gefragt. Irgendwie scheint dieser krude Mix (Hühnerbrühe Instant und Zimt ist auch so ein Fall) den Cypriniden besonders zu gefallen. Auf gemahlenes Forelli plus reichlich Sweetener habe ich auch schon Aale als Beifang gehabt.

Großer Vorteil: Das Zeug ist im TK auch wunderbar lagerfähig und man hat, wenn man braucht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin korrigiert, der Prof hat recht. Hier sind die beiden Arten nochmal im direkten Vergleich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukelei – Bestimmung
> 
> 
> Süßwasserfisch Ukelei, Information zum Fisch Ukelei mit Beschreibung der Bestimmung und weiteren Infos zu Verbreitung, Fangmethode, Bestimmung usw.
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglermap.de


Wobei regional die Ukelei auch "Schneiderli" genannt werden.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Man kann sich die Knöpfle aber auch ganz leicht selber machen. Im Grunde genommen sind sie ja sehr einfache supersofte Miniboilies... Eier, Mehl, Wasser und fertig ist der Grundteig. Jetzt noch Zutaten zur Aromatisierung nach Belieben beigeben und ins heisse Wasser reiben... schon hat man einen individuellen Friedfischköder mit sehr hohem Wirkungsgrad.
> 
> Die Mischung mit Sardellenpaste und Quench Himbeere riecht zwar grauenvoll, ist aber bei Fischens durchaus gefragt. Irgendwie scheint dieser krude Mix (Hühnerbrühe Instant und Zimt ist auch so ein Fall) den Cypriniden besonders zu gefallen. Auf gemahlenes Forelli plus reichlich Sweetener habe ich auch schon Aale als Beifang gehabt.
> 
> Großer Vorteil: Das Zeug ist im TK auch wunderbar lagerfähig und man hat, wenn man braucht.


Allerdings sollte man die o.g. Mixe im heimischen Tiefkühler sehr gut beschriften. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie zum Sauerbraten sonderlich munden!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, Rusty,
> und danke für den schönen Bericht- Du angelst vor schöner Kulisse. Deine Taktik mit der Vorerkundung und den raschen Positionswechseln halte ich für sehr vernünftig- wenn man erstmal Sack, Pack und Stuhl dabei hat, bleibt man leicht "kleben".
> Vielleicht könnte auch ein Versuch mit kompakten Teigwaren, z.B. Gnocci oder Stücken davon was bringen.
> Ich würde das Curry noch zigmal grosszüger verwenden, die Köder sollen förmlich eine Pulverkruste erhalten. Wenn man die Köder zusätzlich noch in Maisgries wälzt, produziert jedes Stück eine kleine Aromawolke und das Curry bleibt auch stabiler am Köder.
> Und ich glaube, aber ich kann mich irren, der gezeigte, herrlich bunte Fisch (Türkis und Limone, eine Augenweide, fast tropisch) ist keine Ukelei, sondern ein Schneider, darauf deutet die geschwungene Seitenlinie hin? Jedenfalls herzliches Petri,
> Hg
> Minimax


Ich glaube eher Ükel, Schneider sieht deutlich anders aus, siehe mein Avatar


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher Ükel, Schneider sieht deutlich anders aus, siehe mein Avatar


Stimmt Du hast recht, ich hatte mich geirrt- wurde auch weiter oben schon korrigiert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt Du hast recht, ich hatte mich geirrt- wurde auch weiter oben schon korrigiert.


Hab an neuer Arbeitsstelle schlechtes Netz, da sehe ich das manchmal erst verspätet, scusi


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab an neuer Arbeitsstelle schlechtes Netz, da sehe ich das manchmal erst verspätet, scusi




Haben se dich in' Keller versetzt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haben se dich in' Keller versetzt?


Das wäre Ihnen zwar sehr recht gewesen, aber es ist "nur" ein Stahlbeton Altbau in der Innenstadt geworden  ;D


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie Keller, nur weiter oben also...


----------



## Andal

Warum habe ich jetzt plötzlich Bilder von einem grauen Mann in einem grauen Arbeitsmantel tief in einem staubigen Archiv vor Augen?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Warum habe ich jetzt plötzlich Bilder von einem grauen Mann in einem grauen Arbeitsmantel tief in einem staubigen Archiv vor Augen?


Nein, ganz im Gegenteil, wieder an vorderster operativer Front, Beratung und Sesshaftmachung  von Haftentlassenes und Wohnungslosen.
Da haben mich die Klima- und Coronathreads im AB für gestählt


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, ganz im Gegenteil, wieder an vorderster operativer Front, Beratung und Sesshaftmachung  von Haftentlassenes und Wohnungslosen.
> Da haben mich die Klima- und Coronathreads im AB für gestählt


"Du Angler? Nein!? Verloren! Der nächste!"


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre Ihnen zwar sehr recht gewesen, aber es ist "nur" ein Stahlbeton Altbau in der Innenstadt geworden  ;D



Oje, das hört sich ein bisschen mach "Brazil" an. Bleib standhaft, mein Lieber!
Hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, das hört sich ein bisschen mach "Brazil" an. Bleib standhaft, mein Lieber!
> Hg
> Dein
> Minimax


Alles cool, macht tatsächlich spaß und ist spannend.


----------



## Andal

Apropos....... für die Freunde des gepflegten Ausflippens........





__





						Suche im Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was läuft - Ihr TV Programm
					

Ihr Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was im TV Programm läuft. Mit vielen Bildern, Infos, Trailern und Insidertipps für jeden TV Sender.




					www.tvinfo.de


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Apropos....... für die Freunde des gepflegten Ausflippens........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suche im Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was läuft - Ihr TV Programm
> 
> 
> Ihr Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was im TV Programm läuft. Mit vielen Bildern, Infos, Trailern und Insidertipps für jeden TV Sender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tvinfo.de



Au, fein, den werd ich heute mit Leckerlis zelebrieren und nebenher das AB Trollen. Habe zwar die DVD und gibt ja auch alles im Netz, aber so eine schöne altmodische TV Übertragung eines liebgewonnenen Filmes hat doch inzwischen fast Eventcharakter. Vielleicht schau ich mir aber vorher den Trailer an.
Fitzcarraldo ist finde ich auch nicht so düster und schrecklich wie die anderen Herzog/Kinskis, kommt jetzt genau recht


----------



## rustaweli

Morgen das letzte, wenn auch nur kleine Fenster bis frühstens zum WE.
Ihr wißt was dies hier bedeutet?!





Wetter wird gut, kaum Wind.
Es wird mit allen Mitteln auf die Feuertaufe der Picker hingearbeitet.
Sollte es der Grundel Kavallerie gelingen die Flanken zu durchbrechen, wird zur Rettung die vom Gegner nicht  erwartete Purist in die Schlacht gezogen. Es geht um alles, morgen gibt es die Entscheidungsschlacht über Sieg oder Niederlage!
So, habe fertig.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sollte es der Grundel Kavallerie gelingen die Flanken zu durchbrechen, wird zur Rettung die vom Gegner nicht  erwartete Purist in die Schlacht gezogen. Es geht um alles, morgen gibt es die Entscheidungsschlacht über Sieg oder Niederlage!



Ihr habt Eure Dispositionen getroffen, Sire, aber vergesst nicht: Jede Planung endet mit dem ersten Wurf. 

Martialische Wortspiele beiseite- Der Sicherste Weg eine neue Rute mit einem Drill einzuweihen, besteht darin nur diese eine dabeizuhaben, so dass man nicht zur mitgeführten Lieblingsrute zurückgreifen kann, Wenn's zäh läuft. Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ihr habt Eure Dispositionen getroffen, Sire, aber vergesst nicht: Jede Planung endet mit dem ersten Wurf.
> 
> Martialische Wortspiele beiseite- Der Sicherste Weg eine neue Rute mit einem Drill einzuweihen, besteht darin nur diese eine dabeizuhaben, so dass man nicht zur mitgeführten Lieblingsrute zurückgreifen kann, Wenn's zäh läuft. Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!



Sir, meine Pläne durchkreuzend muß ich Ihnen trotzdem eingestehen Recht zu haben.
Leicht bedrückend überkommen mich dabei Gedanken an Hector von Troja, oder Sparta.
DOCH es gab auch noch Miltiades mit der Entscheidung zu Marathon!
So sei es, es wird allein die Picker zu Felde geführt!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sir, meine Pläne durchkreuzend muß ich Ihnen trotzdem eingestehen Recht zu haben.
> Leicht bedrückend überkommen mich dabei Gedanken an Hector von Troja, oder Sparta.
> DOCH es gab auch noch Miltiades mit der Entscheidung zu Marathon!
> So sei es, es wird allein die Picker zu Felde geführt!




Herrje, da hab ich jetzt wieder was angerichtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> So sei es, es wird allein die Picker zu Felde geführt!




Das ist auch völlig ausreichend.
Damit kannste ja praktisch alles fangen.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist auch völlig ausreichend.
> Damit kannste ja praktisch alles fangen.



Neben einigen Voraussetzungen, theoretisch schon.
Aber in der Praxis haben unsere hier heimischen Fische einen wirklich sehr guten Freund und gleichzeitig starken Schutzpatron namens Grundel.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Neben einigen Voraussetzungen, theoretisch schon.
> Aber in der Praxis haben unsere hier heimischen Fische einen wirklich sehr guten Freund und gleichzeitig starken Schutzpatron namens Grundel.



Es wird zwar nichts an der Situation ändern, aber lade doch bei Gelegenheit einmal ein paar Dutzend dieser Schutzpatrone zu Sos Mujdei, Baguette und
einem kühlen Weissen zu Mrs. Rustaweli und Dir ein.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Es wird zwar nichts an der Situation ändern, aber lade doch bei Gelegenheit einmal ein paar Dutzend dieser Schutzpatrone zu Sos Mujdei, Baguette und
> einem kühlen Weissen zu Mrs. Rustaweli und Dir ein.



Schon gemacht und sind wirklich lecker. In Teilen Osteuropas sind sie eh eine Delikatesse.
Aber nicht vergessen:








						Der Parasit im Parasit - Neue Erkenntnisse zum rätselhaften Rückgang der Aalpopulation in Europa - Innovations Report
					

Der Aal ist ein dicker Fang: Der Körperfettanteil des Edelspeisefisches kann bis zu 30 Prozent betragen. Doch auch die besten Fettreserven helfen nicht, wenn...




					www.innovations-report.de
				




Ich mag sie auch als fürsorgliche Patrone unserer friedlichen Fische hier.


----------



## geomas

Na das sieht doch sehr vielversprechend aus bei Dir, @rustaweli - hoffentlich klappts mit guten „Testfischen” für die feine Picker.
Meine Daumen sind gedrückt.


----------



## Jason

Ein allgemeines herzliches Petri Heil an alle, die hier ihre Fangberichte gepostet haben. Vielen Dank dafür. Das Thema Nudeln stand zur Debatte. Wäre mal eine Überlegung wert, die mal an den Teichen zu servieren. Die Karpfen werden bestimmt drauf gehen, und die Hechte werden sie verschmähen. Als ich bei meiner Mutter in der Küche den Hanf kochte, sagte sie erstens, das Zeug stinkt aber und zweitens sagte sie: "Dein Vater hat immer zum anfüttern Tortenboden genommen". Er war viel an der Weser unterwegs, der Gute. 
Nun nochmal eine andere Frage. Weiß jemand was von @Tobias85 ? Der war das letzte mal am 12. Mai on. Ist schon seltsam. So lange war er noch nie abwesend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

An Tobi hab ich heute beim Stippen auch gerade gedacht - hoffentlich gibt er bald mal Zeichen.

Ich war heute Abend zu Fuß am Fluß nebenan, hatte 2 Stippen mit, wollte mal sehen, ob es mit nem Brassen klappt.
Leider war die Angelstelle, an der neulich die Braxen bissen, besetzt. Bin einfach weiter, habe neben einem kleinen Seerosenfeld von Hand mit den uralten, aber immer noch recht agilen Pinkies angefüttert. Hab zu Beginn eine ältere, sehr schnelle Garbolino Whip benutzt. Gab auch sofort Bisse - kleine Plötz, Ukelei, Güstern. Der sehr feine Haken, der noch an der Montage war, gefiel mir nicht und ich habe die zweite Rute (die kurze „Ginner 360”) gegriffen. Ach ja, da war ein Tüddel auf der Montur, hab die Gelegenheit genutzt und gleich die etwas häßlich und plump aussehende Original Kogha-Pose montiert und bei der Gelegenheit an beiden Ruten die Haken auf 14er Gamakatsu Wide Gape Maggot gewechselt.





Die bedrohlichen Wolken zogen zum Glück vorbei. Es war sehr windig, aber nicht kalt.
Der Pegel stieg und fiel in schnell wechselnder Abfolge.

Es gab dann auf die Pinkies eine Menge an Ukelei, dann übernahmen die Güstern und es folgten Plötz. Nicht ganz sortenrein, aber es war schon auffällig, daß die Fische nicht ganz bunt durcheinander bissen.

Auf Breadpunch konnte ich ebenfalls alle drei Species fangen. Der 14er Gamakatsu machte sich deutlich besser als der zuvor benutzte schlanke und kleinere Stipphaken (ein nicht mehr erhältliches älteres Gamakatsu-Modell).
Die besten Plötz waren knapp über 20cm kurz, die längsten Güstern vielleicht minimal länger.

Von der reinen Stückzahl her war das sicher der erfolgreichste Angeltag seit ner ganzen Weile, aber leider ließ sich kein etwas größerer Cyprinide blicken.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend zu Fuß am Fluß nebenan



Schätze, wir haben einen Gewinnerphoto für den Minimax-Dramatische-Tacklepräsentation-der-Woche-Preis.
Noch einzwei Blitze wären schön gewesen,
Petri, Geo, im Grunde lief es doch. Übrigens ist die wirklich unerträgliche Pose ein Modell, das ausweislich ihrer
"Spitze" für jene kommerziellen Anlagen entwickelt wurde, die man nicht nennen darf, wenn man nicht einen
Deiner kleinen Momente provozieren will.


----------



## geomas

Haha, danke, hoffentlich ist der „Minimax-Dramatische-Tacklepräsentation-der-Woche-Preis” nicht mit der feierlichen Übergabe eines aus den Resten einer Tulip-Dose gehämmerten „Spoons” verbunden.

Die Pose tut ihren Zweck - ich hatte schlicht die längeren Stipp-Posen zu Hause gelassen, da die geplante Angelstelle recht flach ist. 
Am letztlich befischten Swim hätte ich problemlos auch die längsten Posen nutzen können. 

Das Licht heute Abend war „Bombe”, ich mag tiefe Wolken, solange sie mir nicht einen ausgeben.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ich mag tiefe Wolken, solange sie mir nicht einen ausgeben.



lokale Redensart?  Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> lokale Redensart?  Bitte um Aufklärung



Das war leider keine Redensart, ne spontane Kreation meinerseits. Ich meinte einen heftigen Regenguß mit „Einen ausgeben” durch die dunklen Wolken.
Generell liefert eine tiefstehende Sonne mit regenvollen, ebenfalls tiefen Wolken oft das beste Drama-Licht. Nach nem Gewitter oder auch davor.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> eines aus den Resten einer Tulip-Dose gehämmerten „Spoons” verbunden.



Oje, Du kannst einem schon bizarre Flöhe ins Ohr setzen...


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, Du kannst einem schon bizarre Flöhe ins Ohr setzen...



Oh ja. 
Bizarr geht immer bei mir, auch dann, wenn sonst gar nix mehr geht.

Erinnerst Du Dich noch an die „Ich war eine Dose”-Werbung und entsprechende Satire in der Titanic?
„Weißblech - Voll gut, Leer gut” oder wie war das noch gleich.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Oh ja.
> Bizarr geht immer bei mir, auch dann, wenn sonst gar nix mehr geht.
> 
> Erinnerst Du Dich noch an die „Ich war eine Dose”-Werbung und entsprechende Satire in der Titanic?
> „Weißblech - Voll gut, Leer gut” oder wie war das noch gleich.


)

Leider habe ich die Titanic ganz aus den Augen verloren. Mein erster Gedanke war allerdings, viele
Tulipdosen zu kaufen, den Inhalt wegzuschmeissen (Was soll ich mit dem Zeug?  ) und dann mit der
Blechschere und dem Lötkolben von Mrs, Minimax aktiv zu werden. (Ha, haben Eure Missusen Blechscheren
und Lötkolben?)
Problem mit dem Konsernvendosenblech- im ggs. zu geklauten Teelöffwln ist halt das geringe Gewicht.


----------



## geomas

^ Schnittmuster für den Spoon kannst Du Dir sicher bei Michi&Co. im Räuber-Thread besorgen.
Und natürlich ein lautes „Respekt!” in Richtung Deiner besseren Hälfte wegen Lötkolben und Blechschere.


----------



## geomas

Mal ganz ohne Blödelei:

die Pinkies, die heute „gut gingen”, sind übrigens Anfang April geliefert worden. Ist schon erstaunlich, wie gut die sich gehalten haben.
Und Stippen (präziser: Lang-Lang-Angelei mit der „Whip”) fetzt. Es ist so direkt und ursprünglich, vom Prinzip her so wunderbar einfach.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@rustaweli 

Sehr sehr Interessantes Projekt mit den Nudeln, da freue ich mcih schon auf deine Erfahrungen.
Interessant wäre auch welche Sorten ihr da bevorzugt und wie fest die gekocht sein müssten.
Aus Erzählungen weis ich das früher bei den Einflüßen der Abwasserkanäle mit Nudeln sehr gut gefangen wurde.

Ein billiger Köder wäre es ja und man könnte zudem auch kleinere Mengen füttern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ha, haben Eure Missusen Blechscheren
> und Lötkolben?



Nein aber wenn meine damit mal rum probieren will, kann sie ja mein Zeug benutzen.
Glaub aber kaum dass sie das will.....


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei einer Blechschere in der Bettritze würde ich mir aber Gedanken machen, kann schlaflose Nächte geben.


----------



## rustaweli

Ganz kurz bevor mich gleich für die nächsten Tage(?) der Ernst des Lebens wieder hat.
Ich erlitt heute eine derbe Niederlage, nix mit dem ruhmreichen Marathon. Es ging außer einem Extremaufgebot an den Patronen wirklich nichts. Kein Vorbeikommen. Aber ich vermute sie haben hier entweder einen Maulwurf, oder Spione in den Ükel geschleust. Sie wußten das ich nur mit der Picker zu Felde ziehe und kämpften dazu noch unfair. Schaut wen sie eiskalt zur Verstärkung mitbrachten und wie er sich mich verhöhnend aufplustert sowie meine Dickköpfe verschreckt.





Auf dem Dammvorsprung. Unfassbar!
Aber diese Rechnung werde ich begleichen, so trete ich nicht den Rückzug an.
So, muß los.
Schöne Woche Euch!


----------



## Mescalero

Hier gibt es ein Betonbecken, in dem „unser“ Bach einen Flutgraben, der schon in grauer Vorzeit zum Hochwasserschutz gebaut wurde, kreuzt. Darin sieht man immer kleine Döbeltrupps und Ükels, vor und hinter dem Becken habe ich schon schöne Rotaugen fangen können.
Heute habe ich mal direkt in dem ca. zehn mal zehn Meter großen Bassin geangelt, es wurde ein halbwegs bunter Strauß: je einmal Gründling, Plötz und Barsch - alle auf eine 14er Nymphe.

Ich gehe gleich nochmal los, der Flutgraben wurde vor einigen Jahren mit EU-Mitteln renaturiert und sieht jetzt schöner aus als der schönste Forellenbach ever. Was einigermaßen grotesk ist, weil der Graben keinen natürlichen Ursprung hat und es ergo nix zum Renaturieren gab. Egal, ein wunderschönes Stück Natur ist entstanden und davon brauche ich jetzt ein gerüttelt Maß.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich erlitt heute eine derbe Niederlage,  Sie wußten das ich nur mit der Picker zu Felde ziehe



Tut mir leid für Dich, bleib am Ball irgendwann klappts. 
Übrigens hab Dir ja gleich gesagt, dass Du zusätzlich noch die Purist als Backup mitnehmen solltest.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - schade, daß die Ükel ne Sperrschicht gebildet haben und nix Döbeliges für Dich zu holen war.
Aber das wird schon noch klappen. 

@Mescalero - ha, spannend, Becken und „renaturierter Graben” hören sich richtig gut an. Hast Du die Nymphe wieder an ner Bolo angeboten oder klassisch?


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Wieder an einer Bolo, besser gesagt an einer *hüst* Tremarellarute, die sich unterdessen hier eingefunden hat.
Vom Graben bin ich zurück, leider war das erst nicht erfolgreich. Ich musste die ohnehin schon nicht ükelige Methode ändern und auf Gummiwurm wechseln, dann gab es eine ganze Kompanie kleiner Stachelritter.

Die Döbel habe ich kurzzeitig auch nochmal bekniet - nix zu machen, die beißen nicht einmal, wenn man ihnen den Köder an den Kopf wirft. Zu schlau für mich. Sie wollen wohl Brot oder FStF oder Maden.


----------



## geomas

^ danke und Petri!


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin dann auch nochmal für eine kleine Angelei der Stadt entflohen, bisher gabs zwei mittdreissiger, und ich fürchte dabei wirds bleiben, wenn ich nicht mal die Initiative ergreife. Ist aber grad so schön entspannt, ein Swimwechsel kann ich mir jetzt nicht zumuten.... gääähnn....zzzzzz...


----------



## Mescalero

Das sieht toll aus, idyllisch und herrlich romantisch! Ich würde auch nicht wexeln wollen.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, das sieht aber wirklich sehr gemütlich aus. Da wünsche ich noch ne schöne Zeit am Wasser.


Hier hingegen ist es kalt, naß, windig und insgesamt ziemlich ekelhaft draußen. Schade, hab so ne Lust zum Pietschen.
Vielleicht morgen Abend oder übermorgen...


Nachtrag: kleine Regenlücke, so hoffe ich und stiefel noch mal ganz fix los für ein Stündchen oder etwas mehr...


----------



## Waller Michel

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, das sieht aber wirklich sehr gemütlich aus. Da wünsche ich noch ne schöne Zeit am Wasser.
> 
> 
> Hier hingegen ist es kalt, naß, windig und insgesamt ziemlich ekelhaft draußen. Schade, hab so ne Lust zum Pietschen.
> Vielleicht morgen Abend oder übermorgen...


Ja Georg hier in Braunschweig ist das Wetter auch sehr bescheiden! 
Für heute war es eigentlich trocken und 20 Grad gemeldet! 
Ich hatte aufgrund dieser Meldung für heute, einen schönen langen Ansitz vorbereitet mit Nudelsalat ,Kaffee und anderen schönen Dingen! 
Alles geschleppt, Köder geholfen, am Wasser alles aufgebaut und die Ruten ins Wasser gebracht!  Es folgten 2 Barsche ( Bild im Raubfisch Stammtisch ) danach kühlte es schlagartig ab und fing an heftig zu regnen. .....
Im Moment macht mir das Wetter hier immer wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch issn Plötz. Klein aber willkommen.


----------



## geomas

Na das war ne gute Entscheidung, noch mal fix loszustiefeln. 
Hab zwar zum Ende hin doch noch etwas Regen abgefaßt, aber insgesamt überwiegen die positiven Aspekte.

Kurz nach 20:30 war ich am Wasser, hab schnell ein paar Kügelchen Liquidized Bread (war noch im Kühlschrank) sowie ein paar lose Pinkies gefüttert und die Stippe ausgefahren.






Zack, gab auch gleich nen Plötz. Gefolgt von dem Stammtisch-Wappentier, dann wieder ein Plötz. Nach weiteren Ukelei hab ich dann mal Soft-Pellets probiert, da ich ja eigentlich nen Brassen wollte.





Mit den Soft-Pellets hier hab ich schon an drei verschiedenen Gewässern Erfolg gehabt, ohne speziell zu füttern oder so.
Heute gab es darauf einen Plötz von etwa 20cm und ne ca. 25er Güster.
Die Pose hab ich früher mal im 10er Pack ersteigert, die Antenne könnte in der Dämmerung etwas besser sichtbar sein.

Habe dann, es wurde langsam dunkler, nochmals Pinkies probiert und tada!





Zielfisch! Größe ausbaufähig, aber immerhin. Minimal über 30 mag er gehabt haben.

Es begann dann regnen und nach einem weiteren Plötz hab ich sehr zufrieden zusammengepackt.
Kurz vor 22 Uhr war ich schon wieder zu Hause, Hände waschen und die Pinkies im Kühlschrank bis zu ihrem nächsten großen Abenteuer verstauen.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas,

schön dass Du noch eine kleine Angelei, und dann auch noch mit Zielfisch- Petri dazu. Der Brassen sieht aber auch zu goldig aus, er hat irgendwie so ein Barsch-Köpfchen. Interessant finde ich den EInsatz der Softpellets an der Posenmontage- ich wär garnicht drauf gekommen, ist aber wenn mans recht bedenkt absolut logico.

Dennoch beunruhigt mich Dein Stipp-Bericht, muss ich mich dem Thema doch durch Nachbarsjungen an den Teichen am Wochenende annähern. Dabei ist die Ganze Methode ums rollenlose Angeln fremd und auch suspekt. Ich besitze noch nicht einmal eine Stippe..


----------



## geomas

^ danke! 

Wenn man es genau nehmen wollte, habe ich auch nicht gestippt, sondern „lang-lang” geangelt mit der „Whip” oder so.
Da sind die Damen und Herren Wettkampfangler ja recht streng mit den Begriffen.

So als „Experience” kann ich die rollenlose Angelei sehr empfehlen. 
Ist ne herrlich altmodische und ursprüngliche Variante der Fischerei, wenn man nicht zuviel Ehrgeiz in die Aktion steckt und es dadurch anstrengend wird.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hier in die Runde auch ein herzliches Petri !
Sehr schöne Fänge und Berichte habt Ihr hier wieder präsentiert! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax

@geomas #Whip

Ich muss das ja machen, weil ichs unvernünftigerweise dem Kleinen versprochen habe- und da sein ganzer Rutenwald aus einer 3m Stippe und einer von seinem Opa (Wo ist der eigentlich?) geknüpperten 0,25 Goldhakenmontage mit (immerhin) Fake Stachelschweinpose besteht, und diese sein ganzer Stolz ist, werde ich mich anpassen müssen und sozusagen ihn dort abholen. (klar gibts ein kleines Kästchen mit Kleinkram als Einstiegshilfe). Übrigens hat er deutlich jede vorgeschlagene Veränderung an der Montage abgelehnt: EIn Zeichen dafür, das die Macht stark in ihm ist.
Das bedeutet, das ich mit der gleichen Methode und Tackle antanzen muss, nur nicht überlasten.
Übrigens ist der Kleine offenbar ein Autodidakt, der seit einigen Monaten vollkommen autonom die Teiche auf der Jagd nach Nanos unsicher macht: DIe Ellis haben keinen Angelbezug, wundern und freuen sich aber über seine Begeisterung.  Papa hat mir erzählt, er hätte irgendwann mit Haselnuss und Bindfaden einen Miniplötz gehakt- da wars um den jungen Mann geschehen, er hat sich eben jene Stippe gewünscht, und  seither buddelt er nach Würmern, stibitzt Toastbrot und kommt zu spät zum Abendessen- kommt hier sicher so manchem bekannt vor.
Schätze, das wird ein Johnnieloses Wochenende.


----------



## geomas

Bin schon äußerst gespannt auf Deine Berichte von der Stipp-Front!
Ich beneide Dich fast um das superentspannte Angeln: Beine Baumeln lassen, Dosenmais naschen und sich über kleine Rotfedern freuen.
Wenn man das passende Gewässer, den richtigen Swim hat ist ne 3m-Stippe ja schon mal ein taugliches Gerät. 
Geschenk-Tipp für den Knirps: ein Lotblei und ein schöner grellfarbiger Hakenlöser.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Beine Baumeln lassen, Dosenmais naschen und sich über kleine Rotfedern freuen.



Ja, Geomas. Das ist bekanntlich genau mein Ding, Dosenmais und kleine Rotfedern. Vor allem mit nem 10jährigen Flummi um mich herum.

und, hahaha, Lot und tatsächlich greller Hakenlöser liegen schon auf den Geschenkhäuflein  . Hinzu kommen ein Bleidöschen, Heftchen Vorfächer #10, päckchen Karabinerwirbel (Yates und Heinz mögen mir verzeihen), paar Posen und einige meter 0,18er plus Köderdöschen.
Der ist aber noch so klein, und ich glaube Montagen knüppern ist noch nicht sein ding. Beim Köderkauf werde ich vielleicht einzwei Fertigangeln auf WIckelbrettchen anschaffen. Ganz behutsam..


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Ich sehe schon, als Ziehvater machst Du dich schon ganz gut. Ist eine 0,18 nicht etwas zu dick für die 3m Stippe? Ich würde eine 0,14 oder max. eine 0,16 nehmen und das Vorfach dann entsprechend dünner. Bei unserem Ferienangeln (ist leider dieses Jahr ausgefallen) haben wir ja 5m Stippen angeschafft und die haben alle eine 0,14 Hauptschnur. Bisher ging das sehr gut und die Kinder konnten auch schon schöne Fische damit landen. Wenn der Kleine aber noch so jung ist dann kann man auch Karabinerwirbel verwenden als Übergangslösung. Wir sind jedenfalls gespannt auf Deine Fortschritte als Angellehrer.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Papamopps

Hallo an alle Liebhaber der englischen Angelei.

Hab das grad in einer Sitzkiepe gefunden.
Hat jemand Interesse?

Wurde 1993 auch auf Funktionalität gecheckt und zertifiziert.


----------



## Andal

Was möchtest du für den noch haben?


----------



## Papamopps

Andal schrieb:


> Was möchtest du für den noch haben?


Wenn ich irgendeine Ahnug davon hätte... 
Du weißt, ich hab zwei Söhne...wir Angeln und verheizen unmengen Köder. 

Solange er genutzt wird...
Denk dir was aus.


----------



## Andal

Hab dir eine PN geschrieben, weil ich das Teil als echt heiss ansehe - vor allem in dem Zustand und so absolut komplett.


----------



## Papamopps

deswegen mag ich dieses Forum. 
Ehrlich und keine Abzocker!! 
Hut ab. 
Ich habe einen Tip bekommen. Wen ich kontaktieren könnte. 
Danke


----------



## Andal

Papamopps schrieb:


> deswegen mag ich dieses Forum.
> Ehrlich und keine Abzocker!!
> Hut ab.
> Ich habe einen Tip bekommen. Wen ich kontaktieren könnte.
> Danke


Ich hätte dir jetzt einen Fuffi anbieten können und dir dafür niemals mehr in die Augen sehen können. 

Du musst mal sehen... das Teil ist 37 Jahre alt, praktisch neuwertig und absolut vollständig. UND für alte BA's gibt es durchaus einen Markt!


----------



## Papamopps

Hab da grad was zu gefunden, bei Wolfgang Kalweit





__





						Optonic Special Compact Lo-Tone
					

Wolfgang Kalweit - Sammler von elektronischen Bissanzeigern




					www.bissanzeiger-sammler.de
				




Danke für den Tip


----------



## Skott

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir jetzt einen Fuffi anbieten können und dir dafür niemals mehr in die Augen sehen können.
> 
> Du musst mal sehen... das Teil ist 37 Jahre alt, praktisch neuwertig und absolut vollständig. UND für alte BA's gibt es durchaus einen Markt!


Tolle Aktion Andal, Hut ab!   
Bin dann mal gespannt, was @Papamopps dann so erzielt...


----------



## Papamopps

Skott schrieb:


> Tolle Aktion Andal, Hut ab!
> Bin dann mal gespannt, was @Papamopps dann so erzielt...


Genau, dauerte keine 5 Minuten, da hatte ich Namen, an die ich mich wendel soll. 
Find das super von @Andal


----------



## Mescalero

Ich hätte das für einen Bakelit-BBC-Volksempfänger gehalten...


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps hat da ein ganz tolles Stück in tadellosem Zustand. Sehr anständig und vorbildlich das @Andal ihn auf den wahren Wert aufmerksam gemacht hat


----------



## Andal

Jetzt macht mal keinen Heiligen aus mir. Einen Fremden, irgendwo, hätte ich kaltlächelnd beraubt  Aber am Stammtisch müssen die guten Sitten vorherrschend bleiben.


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir jetzt einen Fuffi anbieten können und dir dafür niemals mehr in die Augen sehen können.
> 
> Du musst mal sehen... das Teil ist 37 Jahre alt, praktisch neuwertig und absolut vollständig. UND für alte BA's gibt es durchaus einen Markt!


ich möchte jetzt keinen zu nahe treten, aber soo hoch werden die auch nicht gehandelt, für unter neen Füffi bekommst du in dem zustand sogar die Super Special


----------



## Papamopps

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich möchte jetzt keinen zu nahe treten, aber soo hoch werden die auch nicht gehandelt, für unter neen Füffi bekommst du in dem zustand sogar die Super Special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350389


Das ist doch mal eine Aussage. 
Danke! 
Solche Expertisen braucht es ja


----------



## Thomas.

von zwei in den Kisten hatte ich mir vor 200 Jahren neu gekauft und waren Tierisch teuer, Komplet sind sie nur wenn sie auch den zweiten Flügel(Propeller) oder wie das ding heißt haben, damit kann man die Empfindlichkeit beim Abzug steuern ich habe leider nur noch zwei 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 liegt im Gehäuse


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> hatte ich mir vor 200 Jahren


Seit wann du den Angelhobby nachgehst.


----------



## Thomas.

1992 und 1993 habe ich mir 2 gekauft damals lagen sie ich meine irgend wo bei stück 190 DM (weiß es nicht mehr genau kann auch bedeutet mehr gewesen sein, ich möchte es auch nicht mehr wissen )


----------



## Papamopps

So und hier noch ein paar Sachen aus der Kiepe. 
Interesse?


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> So und hier noch ein paar Sachen aus der Kiepe.



Tjaha, wo Gold liegt, da ist auch die Schlacke nicht fern!


----------



## Papamopps

Minimax schrieb:


> Tjaha, wo Gold liegt, da ist auch die Schlacke nicht fern!


Das sehe ich auch so. 
Aber falls es jemand haben will. 
Die Haken oder so. 

Ein Teil hab ich mir ja rausgenommen. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich nur einen leichten Angelstuhl kaufen (15€) dann gabs die Kiepe dazugeschenkt.


----------



## Tricast

@Papamopps : Statt der Feeder-Boom aus Plastik würde ich eher zu denen aus Metall greifen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Papamopps

Tricast schrieb:


> @Papamopps : Statt der Feeder-Boom aus Plastik würde ich eher zu denen aus Metall greifen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Achso, ich nutze selten welche. 
Aber die Messing Booms wiegen selber schon 30g oder so


----------



## Skott

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mal keinen Heiligen aus mir. Einen Fremden, irgendwo, hätte ich kaltlächelnd beraubt  Aber am Stammtisch müssen die guten Sitten vorherrschend bleiben.


Genau so muss es sein! Danke dafür...!


----------



## Andal

Sind auch eher Seabooms für Nachläufermontagen.


----------



## Tricast

Und die Plastikbooms splittern auf und beschädigen dann die Schnur. Ob Seaboom oder nicht und auch die 30 gr. spielen doch keine Rolex.


----------



## Minimax

Stimmt, die metallenen liegen besser in der Hand, so das man leichter den Mülleimer beim wegschmeißen trifft.

Spass beiseite, ich finde dass die Winkelröhrchen am Gewässergrund und beim Biss allen Komfort zunichtemachen, den man beim zugegebener Massen tüddelfreien Wurf gewinnt.
Andererseits bin ich eher auf der leichten Seite unterwegs, und glaube daran, möglichst wenig Lametta auf der Schnur zu haben. Vermutlich haben die Dinger schon ihre Berechtigung, Wenn's auf schwere Körbchen und/oder Distanz geht, aber da bin ich kaum kompetent.


----------



## daci7

Also mit schweren Bleien/Körbchen zerlegt man die Plastikteile beim Wurf- so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## geomas

Coole Aktion, hoffentlich finden die Bißanzeiger einen solventen Sammler!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich bin überhaupt kein Freund von Feederbooms! Viel zu viel Widerstand beim Biss! An den Teilen kommt es gleich an dre Stelluen zu Berührung und damit Reibung mit der Schnur.  Dann schoN lieber ne schelle Perle. Mit der hatte ich selbst bei Gewaltwürfen an der Weser ausgesprochen <selten Verhedderungen.


----------



## geomas

Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Wollte eigentlich heute Abend ne Runde stippen, war aber zu schlapp nach der Arbeit.
Vielleicht klappts morgen. Der Pegel soll erstmal etwas über normal bleiben - das ist typischerweise ein positives Zeichen.

Vom Exnershop sind Stipp-Posen unterwegs und Mais mit „Ananas”- und „Knoblauch”-Aroma. 
Die hiesigen Fischis sollten noch mal tief durchatmen, bevor ich loslege...


----------



## Tricast

Mensch geomas, das klingt ja wie eine Kriegserklärung. Jetzt fehlt ja nur noch die passende Bekleidung in Flecktarn. Aber da werden wir wohl lange drauf warten dürfen um Dich in dieser martialistischen Bekleidung bestaunen zu dürfen. 
Wünsche Dir jedenfalls angenehmes Wetter zum Pietschen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn alles klappt, ziehe ich heute auch los, wenigstens für zwei Stündchen an den Bach.
Eigentlich ist Großkampftag im Garten angesagt aber bestimmt ist irgendwann der Akku von der Heckenschere leer oder das Benzin vom Mäher oder der Grünschnittcontainer voll... ganz sicher.


----------



## Papamopps

Papamopps schrieb:


> So und hier noch ein paar Sachen aus der Kiepe.
> Interesse?
> Anhang anzeigen 350394
> Anhang anzeigen 350395
> Anhang anzeigen 350396
> Anhang anzeigen 350397
> Anhang anzeigen 350398



Wandert sonst in eine Kiste...und wird wohl nie genutzt. 
Also gegen Versand...


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax  Ist eine 0,18 nicht etwas zu dick für die 3m Stippe? Ich würde eine 0,14 oder max. eine 0,16 nehmen und das Vorfach dann entsprechend dünner.



Faktisch hast Du natürlich absülüt recht, lieber Heinz. Aber der kleine ist noch ein bissel ungeschickt und ungestüm. Da denk ich mir, da ist so eine eigentlich zu dicke Schnur ein bisschen leichter im Umgang, was Knoten machen und Tüddel entwirren angeht. 
Aber ich will ohnehin nicht direkt mit der fachlichen Tür ins Haus fallen- ich stell mir vor, das der junge Jedi mich zu den Teichen mitnimmt und mir mal so zeigt, was sein Ansatz ist, werde interessiert zuhören und Fragen stellen und ihn unbedingt ernst nehmen- und dann kann ich ganz nebenbei und im Hintergrund ab und zu kleine Veränderungs Vorschläge machen.

Ich hab ja weder was junge Menschen noch Stippangeln betrifft Erfahrung, aber ich schätze ich sollte auf leisen Sohlen daher kommen: Immerhin fängt der Knirps ja schon seit einiger Zeit seine Fische, und ist merklich stolz auf Erreichtes. Da will ich keine schiefe Schüler/Lehrer Ebene einziehen, sondern schon Augenhöhe von Kollege zu Kollege zulassen. Ist ja immerhin sein Hausgewässer.
Hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Geomas hat mich mit seinen Stippplänen angefixt und weil heute morgen noch halbwegs Windstille und ein Teil der Gartenarbeit fix erledigt war, bin ich zum Bach. Im Gepäck die Stippe und eine leichte Posenrute. 
Ich habe immer wieder mal gewechselt, von 20er auf 22er Haken und zum Naschen gab es Teig und Maden, von denen sich die Hälfte inzwischen beleidigt in einer festen Hülle verschanzt hat.
Interessanterweise konnte ich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen den Ködern und der Bissfrequenz ausmachen, wenn die Fische beißen, dann beißen sie, egal was auf den Tisch kommt.

Landen konnte ich Rotfedern und -augen, Ükel - u.a. einen PB von geschätzt 17 oder 18cm leider ohne Foto weil ich so lange gebraucht habe den Haken zu lösen, Babydöbel und einen rätselhaften Mini, siehe Foto (der Winzling ist gemeint, das andere Exemplar ist natürlich ein Traum-aller-Döbelmütter-Schwiegersohn), ich 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
meine, dass es sich um ein Döbelchen von diesem Jahr handelt.

Die Stipperei ist irgendwie die entspannendste Art des Angelns; man sitzt so vor sich hin, sinniert, fängt einen Fisch, genießt die Sonne wenn vorhanden, ignoriert geflissentlich Gassigänger und Möchtegernfischereiaufseher („wenn ich wen sehe, den wo ich net kennen tu, dann fragst halt amol nach...“) und freut sich über jedes noch so kleine Fischlein.


----------



## Papamopps

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Stipperei ist irgendwie die entspannendste Art des Angelns; man sitzt so vor sich hin, sinniert, fängt einen Fisch, genießt die Sonne wenn vorhanden, ignoriert geflissentlich Gassigänger und Möchtegernfischereiaufseher („wenn ich wen sehe, den wo ich net kennen tu, dann fragst halt amol nach...“) und freut sich über jedes noch so kleine Fischlein.



Das klingt toll.
Hatte an dem neuen Gewässer genau auf sowss gehofft. Aber bisher null Fisch. Kein Zupfer, gar nix. 
Werde es weiter testen.

Vielleicht gerade nach dem Regen, wenn das Wasser nicht kristallklar ist


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> ...
> meine, dass es sich um ein Döbelchen von diesem Jahr handelt.
> ...


Ist immer schwer zu sagen bei so kleinen Fischen, hatte der überhaupt 5cm Länge?
Wenn die Afterflosse konkav ist, was man auf dem Bild nicht erkennen kann, ist es ein Hasel. Auch die hellen Flossen sprechen dafür.


----------



## Mescalero

@mikesch 
Das wäre auch möglich, Hasel gibt es hier jedenfalls.
Bauch- und Afterflosse zeigen ein zartes Orange und die Schwanzflosse hat einen dunklen Saum (nicht komplett anthrazit wie bei älteren Fischen). Auf die Form der Afterflosse habe ich leider nicht geachtet.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> @mikesch
> ...
> Auf die Form der Afterflosse habe ich leider nicht geachtet.



Diskretion bitte, liebe Friedfischers! 
Man muß ja nun auch nicht alles ergründen.


----------



## geomas

Natürlich Petri heil, lieber Mescalero, zu den erstippten Friedfischen. 
Es ist nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossen daß ich angesichts nachlassender Niederschläge Deinem guten Beispiel folgen werde.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe immer wieder mal gewechselt, von 20er auf 22er Haken


Wow, Mescalero, so gute Augen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Bei 16er ist bei mr das Ende der sichtbaren Fahnenstange erreicht. Einen 22er musst Du ja mit der Lupe beködern! Aber Petri zu den Fischen, Du Adlerauge.


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas 
Achso, ich dachte du warst schon. Anstifter!


Und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mescalero

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wow, Mescalero, so gute Augen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Bei 16er ist bei mr das Ende der sichtbaren Fahnenstange erreicht. Einen 22er musst Du ja mit der Lupe beködern! Aber Petri zu den Fischen, Du Adlerauge.


Mir gehts da ganz genau so! Brille vergessen? Da kann ich direkt wieder heimfahren....ohne Lesebrille geht sowas schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mir gehts da ganz genau so! Brille vergessen? Da kann ich direkt wieder heimfahren....ohne Lesebrille geht sowas schon lange nicht mehr.


Vielleicht noch am Bindestock mit Kopfbandlupe - aber am Wasser keine Chance mehr!


----------



## Mescalero

Es gibt ja Stammtischbrüder, die am Wasser ihre Haken binden. Das geht bei so kleinen Haken natürlich nicht mehr, das muss zu Hause in Ruhe und mit +3 Dioptrien auf der Nase passieren. 
Am Wasser höchstens bis 12 oder vielleicht bis 16 bei Öhrhaken.


----------



## geomas

Je nach tatsächlicher Hakengröße und auch -Form kann ich bei guten Bedingungen auch 16/18er Haken direkt am Wasser binden.
Das Beködern sehr kleiner Haken empfinde ich fast als schwieriger als das Anknoten.

Und damit wären wir schon bei der Stipperei, der ich heute Abend etwa 2 Stunden nachgehen konnte.
Nachdem es praktisch den ganzen Tag geschifft hat, ließ der Regen abends nach und ein Nieseln macht mir nüscht aus. Der Pegel, das wußte ich aus dem www, war etwas über normal und bot damit gute Bedingungen.
Also wurde exakt der gleiche Kram wie zuletzt mit an den Fluß nebenan geschleppt - Garbolino Whip, die steinalten Pinkies, einen Rest LB sowie Brot (wurde nicht genutzt) und die Bait-Tech Softpellets.






Rainy day, dream away oder geh Stippen!

Habe mit ein paar LB-Bällchen sowie losen Pinkies an einem kleinen Seerosenfeld angefüttert, die Stippe startklar gemacht und gleich mal mit nem weichen Pellet als Hakenköder begonnen. Erster Fisch war ein Ükel, naja, um diese gierigen Burschen wollte ich ja eigentlich drumherumangeln.
Als nächster Fisch kam ein kleiner Plötz an Land, dann wieder ein Ukelei. Habs mal mit Pinkies probiert - Plötz, Ukelei, ne Güster.
Aber die tiefschluckenden Ukeleis wollte ich vermeiden (an einem Exemplar, das es leider nicht geschafft hat, versuchten sich zu meinem großen Erstaunen die Stockenten, bis eine große Möwe ihnen den Fisch nahm) und so wechselte ich wieder zu den Pellets. Auf die „Soft-Hookers” kamen die Bisse teilweise auch recht zügig, aber auf die Pinkies waren die Bisse deutlich „aggressiver”.

Den Zielfisch gab es heute leider nicht, aber die beiden letzten Rotaugen (prächtig gefärbt) mußten schon gekeschert werden (an die 25cm).
Habe geangelt, bis ich die Pose im schwindenden Licht nicht mehr sehen konnte und bin recht zufrieden nach Hause gestiefelt.
Das nächste Mal werde ich auch mal andere Softpellets aus meinem Bestand probieren, die sich im Frühjahr als etwas weniger fängig erwiesen haben - mag auch ne Frage der Wassertemperatur sein..


----------



## Mescalero

Petri @geomas ! Danke für den schönen Bericht.

Aggressive Ükelbisse sind hier auch oft problematisch und einen Kollateralschaden hatte ich gestern ebenfalls. Der Fisch war offensichtlich ganz normal gehakt, die Spitze saß etwas tief und seitlich. Beim Lösen floss eine große Menge Blut - ich glaube, dass die Hakenspitze die Kiemen oder ein Gefäß in dem Bereich perforiert hat.
Wenige Meter bachabwärts tummelten sich zahlreiche Döbelinos, die werden sich wohl nicht über den Happen beschwert haben.

Eigentlich kann man dieser aggressiven Beißerei nur mit noch größeren Ködern/Haken entgehen aber selbst 12er werden komplett inhaliert wenns dumm läuft. Gründlinge machen das auch, die gibts aber nicht so flächendeckend.


----------



## Mescalero

Kleine Haken am Wasser binden:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage!
Ich kann momentan wenig beitragen weil ich mich mit Bärschen auf unükelige Art beschäftige.


----------



## Minimax

Von mir auch ein nachträgliches Petri in die Runde, liebe Jungs.
Tja, bei mir sind alle Wochenendwetten gecancelt, erstens wegen Wetter und zweitens wieder mal wegen externen Terminwirrwarrs (geummelgrummel). Das bedeutet, das Junganglerguiding wird zunächst mal verschoben, macht nix. Viel schlimmer: Auch das eigentliche Main Event, das Megafamiliengrillen. Und das bedeutet, jetzt bleib ich auf zwei riesigen köstlichen sündhaft teuren Lammkeulen für meine berühmten kaukasischen Spiesse sitzen, die ich zu heute beim Metzger bestellt habe. Jetzt muss ich die herrlichen Stücke ins Tiefkühlfach zwängen


----------



## geomas

^  schade, lieber Minimäx, daß Deine Planungen so abrupt über den Haufen geworfen worden sind.
Hoffentlich findest Du einen gut erträglichen Plan B als Alternativprogramm.


Hier wurden eben etliche Stipp-Posen von Exner geliefert (der ist fix, wirklich auf Zack!). 
Das Wetter ist momentan eher unfreundlich, aber vielleicht finden sich heute Abend 2 niederschlagsarme Stündchen.
Würde den neuen Posen gerne Tauchunterricht durch die Warnowbrassen zuteilwerden lassen.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet, jetzt bleib ich auf zwei riesigen köstlichen sündhaft teuren Lammkeulen für meine *berühmten kaukasischen Spiesse* sitzen, die ich zu heute beim Metzger bestellt habe.


Das tut mir leid Mini... Dürfte ich denn trotzdem das Rezept erfahren...?


----------



## Mescalero

Heute wird es mit dem Angeln nix aber ich war eben für eine Stunde zum Gucken am Dorfbach, der früher eine Mühle befeuert hat. Bisher habe ich hier nur Stichlinge beobachten können, heute schwammen gleich zwei große Fische an mir vorbei. Eine Forelle (wahrscheinlich, war nicht ganz genau zu erkennen) und ein mittlerer Karpfen. Der Bach ist ohne Fischereirecht, also wird auch nicht besetzt, die Herkunft des Karpfens bleibt schleierhaft. Die Forelle könnte aus dem ein paar Kilometer oberhalb liegenden Mastbetrieb entkommen sein.

Wirklich interessant war allerdings ein Pärchen Stichlinge, das Männchen knallig orange gefärbt - ich dachte eigentlich, die Laichzeit ist vorbei aber vielleicht sehen die Männer immer so aus? Ich habe ein paar Pinkies reingeworfen und die wurden erstmal ausgiebig und von allen Seiten aufs Genaueste beäugt. Kurz angepickt aber nicht gefressen. So langsam frage ich mich, wovon die sich ernähren....Fischfutter aus dem Zooladen nehmen sie auch nicht, das weiß ich noch aus meiner Kindheit.
Spannende Fische sind das jedenfalls!


----------



## rustaweli

Kaukasische Spieße??   
Hat da jemand wirklich kaukasische Spieße gesagt? Vernehme ich da gerade virtuell den herrlichen Geruch von Swadi? Wer auch immer es war (@Minimax ), ich bringe Brot, Käse, Melone, Gemüse, vor allem Wein und passende Musik sollte machbar sein.

Schade das bei Dir soviel in Wasser fällt! Aber aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben!


----------



## Andal

Gut gewürztes Fleisch, von lodernden Feuern und tiefroter Glut veredelt ist nie ein Fehler... das zu erwähnen, erhöht mir die Vorfreude auf die "Odenwälder Kulturtage"! 

Zum Herrenabend sind wohl wieder Edelfleischteile heimischer Rehe vom Grill avisiert.  ...und dazu schmackhafter Rebensaft aus der Pfalz und dem Frankenland.


----------



## Papamopps

Sorry falscher Thread... aber da ich keine großen Köderfischhaken mehr hatte, habe ich ein Päckchen aus der alten Sitzkiepe genommen ..
10min vor Ort. Mit einem ÜKELEI als Köder....die ich damals ja so viele gefangen habe .

131cm!!

1. Ever


----------



## Andal

Petri Heil! So schlecht können die Vorfächer also nicht sein!


----------



## Mescalero

Papamopps schrieb:


> Sorry falscher Thread... aber da ich keine großen Köderfischhaken mehr hatte, habe ich ein Päckchen aus der alten Sitzkiepe genommen ..
> 10min vor Ort. Mit einem ÜKELEI als Köder....die ich damals ja so viele gefangen habe .
> 
> 131cm!!
> 
> 1. Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350470


Petri Heil!
Dabei wollte er nur gucken, was auf deinem T-Shirt steht...


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Dürfte ich denn trotzdem das Rezept erfahren...?



Wenn Die Aktion steigt, werde ich natürlich im 'Leckeres gekocht' Thread berichten + Rezept- wills jetzt hier nicht ausufern lassen. Ist aber nix wildes, alles aus Bordmitteln machbar.

Tscha, aber ihr habt recht, wie zerronnen, so gewonnen: Ich müsst mich sehr irren, wenn ich an diesem ChaosWochenende nicht irgend wie nen Haken ins Wasser kriegen sollte, dann aber im Rahmen meines Kerngeschafts & Leidenschaft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

An dem Rezept wäre ich auch sehr ineteressiert.
Ein schöner Batzen Fleisch - gut zubereitet - ist mir immer willkommen.


----------



## Andal

Der Anfang des Rezeptes im bruchstückhaften Original:

"Man raube zunächst einige Lämmer und brandschatze missliebige Nachbarn...!"


----------



## Andal

Nicht das jetzt wer meint, ich würde wilde Vorurteile hegen, aber man muss für jedes Bachanal in die passende Stimmung kommen!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Nicht das jetzt wer meint, ich würde wilde Vorurteile hegen, aber man muss für jedes Bachanal in die passende Stimmung kommen!



Wir sprechen gerade über den Kaukasus und nicht über das mittelalterliche, katholische, barbarische Dunkeleuropa.


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli @Andal
Ich stimme euch beiden zu, es gibt keinen Grund für Dissens. Bestimmte Naturräume setzen bestimmte Parameter, für die die Menschen immer wieder ganz ähnliche Antworten finden.
Zerklüftete, Nährstoffarme Bergregionen mit knapper Siedlungs- und Wirtschaftsfläche bringen rund um den Globus immer wieder ähnliche Soziale und Ökonomische Strukturen hervor. Insofern weisen die traditionellen Gesellschaften z.B. des hohen Kaukasus, des Schottischen Hochlandes, Ssrdiniens, Teilen Neuguineas und natürlich des Alpenraums erhebliche soziale Schnittmengen auf. Dazu gehören salopp gesagt: Mia san Mia; Party hard; Wenn Freunde, dann forevah!; aber natürlich auch: Hoppla, das war dein Schaf/Tal/Kopf?
Meine georgischen Freunde sind hervorragende Wissenschaftler, tolle Menschen und wen sie ins Herz geschlossen haben der bleibt dort auch (auf unseren Tanzabenden spielen sie gerne Minimax-werfen)- aber ich möchte ihnen nicht in die Quere kommen. Die Jungs brauchen zum Bäumefällen nur ihre Handkante.
Joni, Dima und Saba haben mir viel über Schafzerlegen, Grillen und die Chronologie der Trialeti-Kultur gelehrt- und ich hab ihnen Zeichnen beigebracht und ihre Arbeiten Korrektur gelesen.
So siehts mal aus.

Ach so, und ontopic: war gerade im Angelladen und habe in bissel Kleinkram für den Jungangler gekauft, und mir meine allererste Stipprute, komplett mit Fertigmontage. Ich hoffe für ihn, der Lausebengel kann mir erklären wie ich damit umzugehen habe..


----------



## geomas

So, jetzt aber fix los.
Vielleicht gibts heute ja den dicken Brassen an der Stippe.
Hab nen 12er Haken montiert und fühle mich damit schon so, als ob ich ein Gaff ans Wasser schleppen würde...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @rustaweli @Andal
> Ich stimme euch beiden zu, es gibt keinen Grund für Dissens. Bestimmte Naturräume setzen bestimmte Parameter, für die die Menschen immer wieder ganz ähnliche Antworten finden.
> Zerklüftete, Nährstoffarme Bergregionen mit knapper Siedlungs- und Wirtschaftsfläche bringen rund um den Globus immer wieder ähnliche Soziale und Ökonomische Strukturen hervor. Insofern weisen die traditionellen Gesellschaften z.B. des hohen Kaukasus, des Schottischen Hochlandes, Ssrdiniens, Teilen Neuguineas und natürlich des Alpenraums erhebliche soziale Schnittmengen auf. Dazu gehören salopp gesagt: Mia san Mia; Party hard; Wenn Freunde, dann forevah!; aber natürlich auch: Hoppla, das war dein Schaf?.
> Meine georgischen Freunde sind hervorragende Wissenschaftler, tolle Menschen und wen sie ins Herz geschlossen haben der bleibt dort auch (auf unseren Tanzabenden spielen sie gerne Minimax-werfen)- aber ich möchte ihnen nicht in die Quere kommen. Die Jungs brauchen zum Bäumefällen nur ihre Handkante.
> Joni, Dima und Saba haben mir viel über Schafzerlegen, Grillen und die Chronologie der Trialeti-Kultur gelehrt- und ich hab ihnen Zeichnen beigebracht und ihre Arbeiten Korrektur gelesen.
> So siehts mal aus.
> 
> Ach so, und ontopic: war gerade im Angelladen und habe in bissel Kleinkram für den Jungangler gekauft, und mir meine allererste Stipprute, komplett mit Fertigmontage. Ich hoffe für ihn, der Lausebengel kann mir erklären wie ich damit umzugehen habe..


Koa g'scheide Kirta ned, wo ned sauba g'rafft werd!


----------



## Papamopps

Neben dem Wels gab es beim Feedern noch ein paar Zährten und schöne Brassen, sowie Ukeleis?


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> gab es beim Feedern noch ein paar Zährten und schöne Brassen, sowie Ukeleis?



Na, zu dem schönen Friedfischreigen gibts hier von mir auch ein herzliches Petri.    ne Zährte hatte ich erst einmal, und hab sie nur erkannt, weil mich der liebe und langvermisste @Tobias85 Drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, zu dem schönen Friedfischreigen gibts hier von mir auch ein herzliches Petri.    ne Zährte hatte ich erst einmal, und hab sie nur erkannt, weil mich der liebe und langvermisste @Tobias85 Drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.


Hast du ein Lebenszeichen von Tobsen bekommen?

Gruß Jason

Edit: Schon gut, ich habe es gerafft.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Hast du ein Lebenszeichen von Tobsen bekommen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nix übers AB. Wer Telefonnummer hat soll ihn mal anrufen, oder SMSen. 
Wo ist Thomsen... ähh. Tobsen


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Nix übers AB. Wer Telefonnummer hat soll ihn mal anrufen, oder SMSen.
> Wo ist Thomsen... ähh. Tobsen


Du bist schon ne coole Socke. "Das ist Thomsen".  Schön wäre es.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, zu dem schönen Friedfischreigen gibts hier von mir auch ein herzliches Petri.    ne Zährte hatte ich erst einmal, und hab sie nur erkannt, weil mich der liebe und langvermisste @Tobias85 Drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.


Sage ja...falscher Thread und NUR, weil es mit einem Vorfach aus der zuvor vorgestellten Sitzkiepe geangelt war.

Sorry.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mir wurde gerade ein Fangbild von einem 1,40m Waller zugespielt. @Minimax kennt die Fangstelle. Wenn der Lausebengel da noch einmal mit ner Litefeeder als Nachtgeschirr anrückt, nä...
Nachts sind Döbel ohnehin nicht sonderlich Schnurscheu


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an Papamopps zu der so bunt gemischten Strecke!

Ein Glückwunsch geht an den künftigen Stipp-Novizen aus der Hauptstadt - was für eine Rute nennst Du denn jetzt Dein Eigen?


----------



## Minimax

Freude, Freude, Hechelhechel, wuff!
Ich bin morgen den ganzen Tag von der Kette, und den ganzen lieben langen Tag und das ganze wunderbare Brandenburg mit seinem weiten, wolkigen dramatischem Himmel steht mir frei,und alle Wässer in denen ich meine lieben grossmäuligen Jungs aufspüren kann! Herrliche, köstliche Stunden auf der Döbelhatz erwarten mich! 
jetzt aber fix die Köder vorbereitet!


----------



## geomas

Bin etwas später zum Fluß nebenan los, weil ich mittlerweile etwa 15 Minuten brauche, um ein Nr.8 Bleischrot korrekt auf die Schnur zu klemmen. 
Irgendwie werden die Splitshots in der Dinsmores-Dose mit der Zeit immer kleiner.





Aber immerhin konnte ich eine neue Montage mit einer neuen Pose von Exner einweihen.
Dieses Modell ist recht gut sichtbar, trägt 1 Gramm und ist sensibel genug. Habe lange nachgedacht, welche Haken ich zum Einsatz bringen soll und bin beim 12er Silverfish Pellet gelandet. Für die Angelei mit Maden/Pinkies gefallen mir andere Modelle besser.

Der Pegel war heute Abend wieder etwas über normal, das ist typischerweise ein gutes Zeichen.
Habe ein paar Kügelchen LB gefüttert.





Kleiner Ball-Maker, jetzt habe ich den Dreh mit dem Ding raus. Es geht natürlich auch ohne derlei „Gimmicks”.
Gefüttert wurden neben den LB-Murmeln auch 4-6mm Pellets (bunte Mischung, habe meistens ne kleine Tüte davon mit) und ein paar Pinkies.

Begonnen habe ich die Angelei erneut mit den Bait-Tech Weichpellets, ein Ukelei löste sich geschickt vom Barbless-Haken beim Reinschwingen, der nächste Fisch konnte korrekt handgelandet werden - ein lütter Plötz.
Dann war erstmal Radau an der Angelstelle - etliche Entenfamilen (alle ohne Erpel) suchten den Swim heim und erstmalig hatte ich ne junge Stockente in der Schnur. Zum Glück kamen wir beide mit dem Schrecken davon. Dann setzte ein hungriger und/oder übermotivierter Hund den Enten im Wasser nach. Mist.

Den Fischen schien dieses Intermezzo nichts auszumachen, es gab Ükel auf die farblich an Curry-Tulip erinnernden Pellets.
Habe testweise Pinkies angeködert und wurde gleich mit einem Zielfisch belohnt. 





Dieses verwachsene Exemplar von knapp 40cm zog die leichte Garbolino-Whip schon richtig krumm.
Mir ist schon öfters (bei Alanden zum Beispiel) aufgefallen, daß verwachsene oder nicht normgerecht aussehende Fische sich stärker ins Zeug legen als ihre „Bilderbuch-Artgenossen”.

Danach gab es einen kleinen Brassen, auch sehr schön gefärbt mit recht dunklem Rücken. Kein Vergleich zu den traurig anmutenden fahlen „Skimmern” drüben auf der Insel.

Es folgten weitere Ukelei, Plötz und eine Güster beschloß den Angelabend.
Habe testweise mit „Fishmeal” Soft-Hooker Pellets von Sonubaits geangelt, aber mir gefällt die Konsistenz nicht und es gab nur einen vorsichtigen Biß, der sich „nicht entwickelte”. Von der Konsistenz her gefallen mir die kleinen Softpellets von Bait-Tech und Dynamite Baits deutlich besser.

#pinkies
Habe letzte Nacht viel Zeit damit verbracht, die Anfang April gelieferten Pinkies auf Trab zu bringen.
Das hat erstaunlich gut funktioniert. Die Krabbler sind jetzt gut in Form.


----------



## Minimax

Toller Bericht, lieber Geomas,
und Petri zum "Verwachsenen"- letzen Endes sind die Fische die in Erinnerung bleiben.


geomas schrieb:


> Mir ist schon öfters (bei Alanden zum Beispiel) aufgefallen, daß verwachsene oder nicht normgerecht aussehende Fische sich stärker ins Zeug legen als ihre „Bilderbuch-Artgenossen”.


Offenbar sind sich Fisch und Menschen nicht da ganz unähnlich. Aber Die Fische können ihre Gesellschaft halt nicht gestalten...

Viel wichtiger:



geomas schrieb:


> Dieses Modell ist recht gut sichtbar, trägt 1 Gramm und ist sensibel genug.



Dieses Posenmodell in 3 Gramm aufwärts halte ich für die beste aller Trottingposen, und zwar weit vor den entsprchenden Modellen von Drennan, Middy und Preston.
Meine etwas hilflosen Suchbewegungen, die man im Posenbauthread belächeln kann, sind exakt nach dieser Avonpose ohne Fehl und Tadel designt. Für mich stimmt an den schweren Ausführungen dieser Reihe alles, und Freunde und Kenner sehen direkt, das hier Avon, Balsa und Loafer (Und ne fette Antenne für uns Maulwürfe) harmonisch zusammenwirken- ich kenne keine bessere universale Trottingpose als diese.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> #pinkies
> Habe letzte Nacht viel Zeit damit verbracht, die Anfang April gelieferten Pinkies auf Trab zu bringen.
> Das hat erstaunlich gut funktioniert. Die Krabbler sind jetzt gut in Form.



Habt ihr ein klärendes Gespräch geführt oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?

Petri zum erfolgreichen Flussabenteuer!


----------



## geomas

^^ danke!  
Da ich auch „verwachsen” bin (Details erspare ich dem AB) hab ich sowohl ein Auge auf als auch ein Herz für meine schuppigen, beflügelten oder vierbeinigen Entsprechungen in der Natur. Gilt sogar für Pflanzen...

Interessant Dein HInweis auf die Pose (Exner 28250 Mars, falls es jemanden interessiert - die kosten momentan 1,50€ pro Stück), die ich mir aber nur in 1 und 0,5g gönnte. Ein praktisches und recht günstiges „Tool” scheint die ebenfalls erworbene Pinzette Stonfo Nr. 8 zu sein, die könnte mir das Gefummel mit nahezu unsichtbaren Kleinstteilen vereinfachen.

@Mescalero - danke! Ich habe die Pinkies aus ihren Boxen im Kühlschrank geholt, sie bei nahezu sommerlichen Temperaturen mehrfach durch Siebe laufen lassen, ihnen frische „Streu" gegönnt und sie von verblichenen Brüdern und Schwestern getrennt. Nun performen sie wieder auf Top-Level-Niveau.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein klärendes Gespräch geführt oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?



Am Abend vor dem Abwurf spiele ich meinen Maden ja gerne mal Brahms oder Smetana vor.


----------



## Mescalero

Umhimmelswillen....dann lieber aufgespießt und inhaliert werden. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte.

Übrigens wurden Guantanmo-Häftlinge gefoltert, während Skinny Puppy lief. Die haben daraufhin den Staat verklagt oder zumindest Tantiemen gefordert und, soweit ich weiß, den Prozess gewonnen. Kann bei Brahms und Bederich nicht passieren...


----------



## rustaweli

Wobei ich Brahms schon für arg zynisch in diesem Fall halte.   
Bin weder intellektuel, noch sonderlich in Klassik bewandert. Im Gegensatz zu meiner Liebsten, welche selbst Klavier spielt. Aber gerade Brahms kenne ich und mag ich sehr. Seine ungarischen Tänze sind selbst für nicht Klassik Fans einfach herrlich. Aber dessen Melancholie noch am Vorabend aufzuspielen, hat schon was.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Umhimmelswillen....dann lieber aufgespießt und inhaliert werden.



Ganz sachte, sonst gibts wieder Nino de Angelo. Du weißt, das sind keine leeren Drohungen. 
Aber lass uns mal lieber hier die Dunklen Orte der Welt verlassen, bzw. besser garnicht erwähnen*. Einer dieser Orte ist übrigens mein Frühstückstisch, an dem ich jetzt noch etwas rumkatern bzw. -trödeln muss, aber gleich gehts auf die Reise zum Langstreckenflüsschen! Tulip ist Geschnitten, Maden sind gesiebt, in Kleie gebadet und beschallt. Tallyho!

*Du meine Güte, dabei hab ich extra nicht Wagner geschrieben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jungs, probiert es mal mit Prokofiev! Ist nicht so tragend. Da bewegen ich die Maden gleich quirliger am Haken!


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jungs, probiert es mal mit Prokofiev! Ist nicht so tragend. Da bewegen ich die Maden gleich quirliger am Haken!


danke für den Tip, muss ich mal ausprobieren, habe ich da


----------



## Hecht100+

Vivaldi  Le quattro stagioni mit den 4 Stationi
1. Im Laden ( El Potti), 2. im Kühlschrank ( Le refrigator), 3. Am Haken (xx), 4. Im Fisch ( laDöbelino), das wäre für mich die angemessene Musik für eine unserer meist benutzten Hakenfreundin.


----------



## Minimax

Ich höre grad mein Lieblingslied, das Rauschen des Baches- ist das herrlich, odawas? 
Krawehl, ich wünsche allen Ükels heut eine ergötzliche Fischwaid!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, das Wetter sieht hier bei mir im Bremer Umland ganz passabel aus. Es ist zwar etwas frisch, aber es regnet nicht. Glaubt man den Wetteramts, soll das heute so bleiben. Klar, dass bei mir die Vorbereitungen für einen Ansitz laufen. Auch wenn ich mich an stehenden Gewässern sehr schwer tue, will ich es mal wieder probieren. Zielfische sind Rotfedern und für die Abendstunden habe ich Hoffnung auf eine Schleie. Das Gewässer, das ich befischen will, gibt beide Arten her. Zum Thema Rotfedern gibt es im aktuellen Blinker eine lesenswerte Geschichte von Paul Gardner (der Kescherstiel-Gardner). Nach deren Lektüre habe ich mir noch mal eine F&F aus dem Jahre 2009 vorgenommen, die ich wegen eines ebenso lesenswerten Artikel von Specimenhunter Jens Burrell zurückgelegt hatte. Zu meiner Überraschung gibt es in beiden Artikeln mit Blick auf die Rotfedern unerwartete  Überschneidungen. So zum Beispiel die, dass sich auch der Oberflächen- und Mittelwasserfisch Rotfeder sehr gut am Grund fangen lässt, wenn man die Köder einige Zentimeter auftreiben lässt. Genau das möchte ich heute mal mit der Methodfeederrute probieren. Hakenköder werden lütte Boilies und Wafter sein, abgefüttert wird mit einem Method- sowie vor dem Fischen einem Partikelmix bestehend aus gekochtem Hartmais und ner Büchse gekochtem Hanf, den ich mit der Spomb ausbringen werde. Als Alternativrute werde ich eine Matchrute, einige zarte Waggler (natürlich Drennan) sowie "Maggots und Lobworms" in der Köderbox haben. Am späten Nachmittag soll es losgehen.
Allen anderen, die bereits  (wie @Minimax) am Wasser sind oder heute noch hinkommen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden und reichlich Fisch.


----------



## Papamopps

Also, nach Expertenmeinung von Kallweits ist der Bissanzeiger nicht so viel Wert. Max 30
Ich würde ihn gerne jemandem zukommen lassen, der das Teil besser zu schätzen weiß, als ich. 

Hier nochmal der Gegenstand, um den es geht.


----------



## Thomas.

ich würde ihn an deiner stelle behalten, die teile sind Top neu nicht mehr zubekommen und ein eyecatcher am Wasser, für 30€ bekommst du nix gleichwertiges neues an Bissanzeiger (die so lange halten)


----------



## Andal

Behalte den und gönne einem deiner Söhne den Spruch "Der hat schon Bisse angezeigt, da war dein Papi noch nicht fruchtbar!"


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - viel Erfolg bei der Angelei auf die Goldbarren und die Tincas!

Dr. Paul Garner ist übrigens nicht der Kescherstiel-Gardner (Richard „Rick” Gardner).
Dr. Garners Youtube-Kanal bietet dem Friedfischer ne Menge an guten Infos.





Hier plaudert er äußerst entpannt über die Angelei auf Rotfedern.


----------



## geomas

@Papamopps - ich würde das Teil an Deiner Stelle auch behalten. 
Heute mag es noch kein „Schatz” sein, in ein paar Jahren schon eher.


----------



## Andal

...und jetzt 30,- € für den BA sind auch bloss zwei ordinäre Wobbler. Nur dann ist das Schätzchen futsch - für immer!


----------



## Minimax

Haha,
Jetzt geht's Heim, den kleinen Kerl will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:




Überhaupt war heut nicht grad der Tag der kapitalen Fänge, später mehr,
Herzlich 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Haha,
> Jetzt geht's Heim, den kleinen Kerl will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:
> Anhang anzeigen 350525
> 
> Überhaupt war heut nicht grad der Tag der kapitalen Fänge, später mehr,
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Eine Erdkröte der 2020er Generation!? - Auf das sie zu einem stattlichen Brootz'n wird!


----------



## Mescalero

Wird er bestimmt, der 20er Bufojahrgang hat die besten Voraussetzungen!

@Wuemmehunter 
Das kann ja nur was werden, bei so einer gewissenhaften Vorbereitung. Schöne Stunden am Wasser und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Papamopps

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde ihn an deiner stelle behalten, die teile sind Top neu nicht mehr zubekommen und ein eyecatcher am Wasser, für 30€ bekommst du nix gleichwertiges neues an Bissanzeiger (die so lange halten)


Ok. 
Dann teste ich das mal. 
Danke.

Bin halt eher der Pragmatiker, als der Idealist. 
Und hier sind ja einige, denen Authentizität sehr wichtig ist. 
Den wollte ich ggf eine Freude machen.


----------



## Papamopps

Andal schrieb:


> ...und jetzt 30,- € für den BA sind auch bloss zwei ordinäre Wobbler. Nur dann ist das Schätzchen futsch - für immer!


Jein, es würde ja von jemandem sinnvoll genutzt, gesammelt, der es viel mehr zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## Andal

Dann weisst du ihn ja auch in guten Händen.


----------



## geomas

Habe gerade gelesen, daß „Big Jack” Jack Charlton gestorben ist. Nach seiner Fußball-Karriere hat er sich der Angelei (und Jagd) gewidmet.
Er selbst war wohl eher der „Game-Fisherman, kommentiert für die BBC hat er aber auch Matches wie hier:





1983 Match Angling mit Ivan Marks, Ian Heaps und anderen Größen

Er selbst hat auch einen eigenen Cup ins Leben gerufen, für Angler mit Behinderung.


----------



## geomas

In ein paar Minuten gehts noch mal zum Fluß nebenan. 
Will mal ein paar andere Köder (zum Beispiel harte Pellets am Haar) an der Stippe probieren.
Für die am Nachmittag geknüpperten Lang-Lang-Montagen lande ich sicher in der Stipper-Hölle.
Aber was solls.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> In ein paar Minuten gehts noch mal zum Fluß nebenan.
> Will mal ein paar andere Köder (zum Beispiel harte Pellets am Haar) an der Stippe probieren.
> Für die am Nachmittag geknüpperten Lang-Lang-Montagen lande ich sicher in der Stipper-Hölle.
> Aber was solls.




Geo, nein oder?
Irgendwas pickert, äh, triggert mich gerade. 
Hach Mensch!
Viel Erfolg, aber hauptsächlich ne schöne Zeit am Wasser!
Ach Geo...


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> In ein paar Minuten gehts noch mal zum Fluß nebenan.
> Will mal ein paar andere Köder (zum Beispiel harte Pellets am Haar) an der Stippe probieren.
> Für die am Nachmittag geknüpperten Lang-Lang-Montagen lande ich sicher in der Stipper-Hölle.
> Aber was solls.


Sicher nicht, es gibt nämlich gar keine bzw. hat die zu. Mangels Nachfrage/Bedarf. Stipper kommen per se nicht in die Hölle, maximal müssen sie am jüngsten Tag eine gewaltige Standpauke über sich ergehen lassen.

Was hast du denn Schönes makraméeisiert? Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sicher nicht, es gibt nämlich gar keine bzw. hat die zu. Mangels Nachfrage/Bedarf. Stipper kommen per se nicht in die Hölle, maximal müssen sie am jüngsten Tag eine gewaltige Standpauke über sich ergehen lassen.


Lass den Ollen sempern, das geht auch zum einen Ohr rein und wieder vorbei. Wurde in meinem Leben schon oft zusmmengeschissen. Hat mich auch nicht umgebracht. Danach gehen wir ganz gelassen zum Fischen!


----------



## geomas

Liebe Leute, ich darf dem Stammtisch viele Grüße vom TobiTobsenEightyFive ausrichten. 
Es geht ihm gut - er hat nur mit Online-Uni, Haus und Garten eine Menge um die Ohren. 
Deshalb bleibt ihm momentan sehr wenig Zeit zum Angeln und noch weniger fürs AB.
Aber Tobi ist offenbar guter Laune und will/wird demnächst mal wieder am Stammtisch vorbeischauen.


----------



## geomas

Zur Entscheidung zwischen Stippen und Pickern später mehr.

Das war wieder ein richtig schöner Angelabend hier. Ohne große Fänge, eher im Gegenteil, aber dennoch schön.
Bin mit gleich 3 Stippen zum Fluß nebenan gestiefelt, habe erstmal ein paar Bällchen Liquidized Bread sowie feste Pellets gefüttert, um optisch und aromatisch den Fischen ein Startsignal zu senden.






Habe meistens ne Tüte mit einer bunten Mischung an Pellets dabei, typischerweise sind mehr 4mm im Mix als auf dem Bild hier (4-8mm).
Die Idee dahinter ist, etwas zu füttern, was liegenbleibt und die Fische zum Suchen animiert.

Habe dann die gute Shimano-Stippe (mit ihr habe ich glaube ich noch nie gefangen!) mit einem Shellfisch-Aroma-Dumbell am Haar bestückt und ausgelegt.
Es tat sich wenig bis nix, einen Biß habe ich versemmelt - vermutlich zu früh angehauen.

An der zweiten Rute - der kostengünstigen Ginner 540 - habe ich verschiedene Soft-Hooker-Pellets (direkt angeködert) probiert.
Begonnen habe ich mit einem „White Amino” in 6mm von Dynamite Baits. Den fanden die hiesigen Fische offenbar wenig interessant (an einem Teich habe ich damit schon gefangen).





Dicke Anbiete - aber Pellets waren heute bei den Fischen nicht gefragt.





Wasser von oben gab es ein paar Mal, aber es waren nur sehr kurze Schauer.

Als ich dann nach ner Weile eine Rute mit Pinkies bestückt hatte, bekam ich Besuch.
Vaddern, der ganz in der Nähe aufgewachsen ist und dort schon vor 60 Jahren stippte, übernahm für etwa ne Stunde die „Pinkie-Rute”.
Und er fing und fing. Güster, Plötz, Ukelei, Ukelei und wieder zurück. An meiner Pellet-Rute tat sich derweil wenig und einen guten Biß habe ich noch versemmelt.

Später, Vaddern war wieder los, konnte ich auf Pinkies noch einen Plötz und ne Güster von jeweils etwa 12cm Kürze landen - die heute ausschließlich als Pellet-Rute benutzte edle Shimano-Stippe konnte ich nicht entschneidern.
Es gibt also diesbezüglich noch was zu tun.


----------



## Minimax

EDIT



geomas schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, ich darf dem Stammtisch viele Grüße vom TobiTobsenEightyFive ausrichten.
> Es geht ihm gut - er hat nur mit Online-Uni, Haus und Garten eine Menge um die Ohren.
> Deshalb bleibt ihm momentan sehr wenig Zeit zum Angeln und noch weniger fürs AB.
> Aber Tobi ist offenbar guter Laune und will/wird demnächst mal wieder am Stammtisch vorbeischauen.



DIe gute und offen gestandene Erleichternde Nachricht hat mich beim Schreiben erreicht, daher konnt ich nicht sofort antworten:
Toll das Du Kontakt zum Tobsen hergestellt hast, und ich weiss Das Du ihm unsere alle herzliche Grüße ausgerichtet hat! Ich freu mich
sehr über das Lebenszeichen, und in Ükelmanier widme ich den ersten und besten FIsch des Tages unserem lieben @Tobias85 


EDIT EDIT

Oha, und nun kommt auch noch Dein Toller Bericht hereingeschneit, lieber @geomas - Petri erstmal und ein ganz herzliches
Petri an Deinen Vater unbekannterweise! Das war bestimmt für euch Beide ein schöner Tag.
Ich finde Deine "Pellet-Apotheke" so faszinierend wie wunderschön inszeniert (Obwohl ich im Grunde meines Herzens den
Dingern immer noch nicht über den Weg traue). Vielleicht findest Du einen Weg, mal für den einen oder anderen Hersteller
Produkte photographisch zu inszenieren, und zwar nicht gänzlich umsonst?
hg
Minimax



So, jetzt noch my 2cents zum heutigen Tag:

Nabend Jungs, 
hier noch zum Abend der Bericht von meiner Tour zum Langstreckenfluss, der sich ja in den letzten Monaten zu meinem Lieblingsgewässer entwickelt hat. Heute lief es jedoch anders, und ich glaube auch, ich weiss wieso.
Ich beklage mich ja häufig darüber wie abstossend ich das Currypulver und seinen allesgelbfärbenden Effekt finde. Andererseits halte ich es für unbedingt wichtig, da es meinen Tulipwürfeln den richtigen Pfiff gibt- ich kann mich garnicht mehr erinnern, wann ich die Würfel unbehandelt eingesetzt habe.
Also wollte ich heute an einer "sicheren" Strecke, von der ich ein ziemlich gute Vorstellung habe wie die Johnnies dort so ticken, und womit ich zu rechnen habe, mal wieder mit unbehandeltem Frühstücksfleisch angeln, und sehen, ob ich nicht auf das Curry verzichten kann.
Ich bin also sehr früh mit Tulip-Natur losgebraust, und fing an, meine üblichen Swims abzuklopfen, ganz nach der hier schon ad infinitum beschriebenen Manier.
Schon beim ersten Swim, der X-Stelle, gabs nach wenigen Minuten diesen tollen füüünnn--Neunundvierzierger, und ich begann schon zu frohlocken, dass der Plan klappte, und ich das Sauige Gelbe Pulver nicht mehr brauche.





Aber schon an der nächsten Stelle, die "Wanne" die ich neulich beschrieben habe, und die mir den 54er und andere schöne Fische schenkte, wurde klar, das etwas anders war. In einer halben Stunde gab es keinen Biss, untypisch für meine "Bank". EInigermassen angefressen ging ich einige Meter weiter zur Rausche, wo die Bissfrequenz an diesem Abschnitt am höchsten ist, aber die bisher nur Fische bis mitte 30er geliefert hat, meist kleiner. Aber auch hier null, nichts- upstream, downstream, langes Vorfach kurzes Vorfach, Freie Leine etc..: Sie liessen sich nicht erweichen.

Als dann dort der ersehnte Biss kam, war ich schon völlig paralysiert- Sehr blöd, denn ausgerechnet an dem Kleini Tummelplatz, in kaum knietiefen, schnellen Wasser über Steingrund muss ein sehr guter Fisch den Köder genommen habe- Ein Platschen, Wälzen, wilde Kopfstösse die Ohnung einer massigen messingfarbenen Flanke im turbulenten Wasser ca. 15m flussab- Da hats auch schon _Zinnggg!_ gemacht, und der vermutlich beste Fisch des Tages hat sich leider mit meinem Haken auf Nimmerwiedersehen verabschiedet. Sehr ärgerlich, sehr vermeidbar. 

Dieser vermutlich tolle Fisch (jaichweiss, die grössten sind immer die, die im Wasser bleiben) war aber in doppelter Hinsicht ein Ausreisser. Ich bin also mit meinem Tulip Natur weiter flussabwärts, um neue Swims zu erkunden. Was soll ich sagen, es lief zäh. Zwar kamen die Bisse, aber sie kamen spät und zögerlich, anders als bei den Currywürfeln, die rasch und gierig genommen werden. Schwerwiegender noch: Da war nicht ein 40+ dabei, was der Schnitt für die Strecke ist. Es war der Tag der Dreissiger.

Seht diese Brücke: Logisch das ich es es in ihrem vielleicht 1-2 Meter Breiten Schatten versuchen musste:





Hier kam der Biss auch rasch, klar, man kann ja förmlich sehen, wo die Johnnies rumhängen und ihnen den Köder vors Mäulchen servieren- Und ich freue mich über jeden Döbel, aber der hier blieb das Nesthäkchen meiner heutigen Tour:






Gut, ok, kleine Brücke, kleine Fische- logo. Aber so sollte es sich dann den Rest des Tages durchziehen: Alles genauso gemacht wie in den letzten Wochen und Monaten. Gleiche Montur, gleiche Würfelgröße, sogar die gleichen Swims, aber eben kein Curry- die Fische blieben klein, mag der größte aus der Bande 35 gehabt haben, und es dauerte gefühlte Ewigkeiten, bis das köstliche Tappen an der Spitze sich bemerkbar machte.
Seht diesen Bilderbuchswim im grünen Tunnel, dort ists auch etwas tiefer (und das Bild ist ein gutes Argument für kurze Ruten):






.... und nach drei mal dreitausend Millennien angestrengten Wartens befinde ich mich im Drill nicht mit der dicken fetten Tulipmaschine, die dort von Rechts wegen ihr Lair haben müsste, sondern mit diesem zwar sehr netten, aber doch bescheidenen Miniatur-Squal(i)us:





Hahaha, watt´n Löwe- ich hatte Glück das er mich nicht noch in die Fluten gerissen hat!

Tscha, und so gings weiter- am Ende waren es wohl 5 oder 6 von diesem Format- ich kann mich nicht über die Stückzahl beklagen, aber es lief sehr zäh und schleppend, und auch meine "Garantieswims" brachten nach endloser Warterei ebensolche Jünglinge- und einige Stellen natürlich garnichts, oder Zupfbisse, mit kleinen Runden Bissspuren: Das waren keine Döbel, bzw. Babies. (Auch etwas, was ich mit Currywürfeln nie an diesem Abschnitt hatte)

Ich habe keine Andere Wahl, als dieses Deutlich andere Bild auf den einzigen Parameter zruückzuführen, den ich im ggs. zu sonst geändert habe- und das war eben
das Weglassen des Currypulvers. Nie wieder ohne!
Aber schön wars natürlich, und mit 6 oder 7 Zielfischen wärs eine Sunde sich zu beklagen. Und jeder EInzelne der Kleinen hätte mich an einem furchtbar kalten, dunklen WIntertag am Nördlichen Flüsschen zu einem glücklichen Minimax gemacht. Und der erste Johnnie war natürlich ein toller, strammer Fisch, ganz zu schweigen
von dem geheimnissvollen Abrissfisch. Nun, das nächste Mal,

Herzliche Grüße

Euer Minimax


----------



## Andal

Schöne Berichte ... ein Danke dafür an euch beiden!

Ich mag diese Pellet-Anglei sehr, ich nenne sie Grumperl-Fischen. Allerdings mit Rollenruten, wenngleich auch recht fein. Es sind eben so haltbare, wie bringende Köder auf praktisch jeden Friedfisch. Wenn man die dann noch in geknoblauchtem Fischöl beizt, halten sie auch viel länger im Wasser und man verleiht ihnen auch noch einen aromatischen Kick.


----------



## Mescalero

Anscheinend ist Angeln an sich auch ein ewiges Lernen, Probieren, Tüfteln, Hinterfragen und natürlich am Bewährten festhalten und wissen, oder zu wissen glauben, wann das Eine richtig ist und wann das Andere...

Petri @Minimax und @geomas und vielen Dank für die spannend und kurzweilig verfassten Berichte!

#Pellets'N'Dumbellls
Mittlerweile stehe ich ein bisschen auf Kriegsfuß mit dem Zeug. Ich habe einige Sorten (wenn auch nicht ganz so viele wie Geomas) durchprobiert aber so richtig geknallt hat es nie, manchmal ging überhaupt nichts. Der Vorteil ist natürlich der perfekte, endlose (muss ja auch sein, so lange wie es dauert bis sich jemand dafür interessiert, wenn überhaupt) Halt am Haken oder Haar. Aber fangen tut jedes Brot, Mais, Teig, Tulip ... deutlich besser, zumindest hier.


----------



## geomas

#picker

Rusty hat ja schon darauf angespielt - wir beide haben kürzlich feinste echte Picker aus der Hand des gleichen Anglers/Sammlers erworben.
Ich saß sabbernd am Computer, klickte mich zum dutzendsten Mal durch die Bilder einer superfeinen handgebauten holländischen Picker, als Rusty mir eine Nachricht sandte - er hatte ganz kurz davor exakt diese Rute erworben. Also Sachen gibts....

Okay, die wunderbare holländische Picker war vom Markt, aber der Verkäufer hatte neben einer Unmenge anderer Schätze auch ein äußerst reizvolles Picker-Pärchen abzugeben. Habe mit ihm nett korrespondiert, er hat (abends nach dem Angeln) Ruten für mich verglichen und in seinem Rutenwald gesucht.
Letztlich habe ich andere, ebenfalls extrem reizvolle Rütchen aus seinem Arsenal zu vergessen versucht und habe das Picker-Pärchen erworben.

Es sind optisch sehr schlichte Ruten - durchgehender Korkgriff mit Schieberollenhaltern, bei beiden eine fest eingespleißte supersensible Bibberspitze, kein Zierrat. Die 7ft und die 10ft „Winner” wurden von Alan Brown für Browning handgebaut.
Die kurze Winner sollte perfekt sein für die Angelei auf Plötz hier am Fluß nebenan, ihre längere Schwester hat etwas mehr Kraftreserven - zum Döbelangeln oder dergleichen kann ich sie mir jetzt aber gar nicht vorstellen.

Ich habe ja den halben Thread hier vollgespammt mit dem Gejammer über die mißbräuchliche Verwendung des Begriffes „Winklepicker” durch die böse, böse Tackleindustrie. Jetzt haben ich neben wunderbaren „Industrie-Pickern” eben auch zwei sehr klassische Modelle.

@Andal - es würde mich freuen, wenn Du irgendwann bei Gelegenheit mal Deine kurzgeteilte Winklepicker, im Bild vorstellen könntest.
Die war doch auch für Browning handgebaut, oder?

@rustaweli - hoffentlich können wir unsere feinen Picker mal Seite an Seite vergleichen oder sie gar parallel fischen.

PS: Fotos folgen die Tage, mit den Ruten war ich noch nicht am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Pellets & Co. haben halt ihren großen Vorteil bei vielen Grundeln und Arten, die gerne auf fischige Aromen zurückgreifen, wie es die Barben tun. Auch bei Schleien und Brassen am See schwöre ich auf Pellets.


----------



## Andal

@geomas ... mea culpa ... ich werde das Ladekabel suchen und fotografieren. Hab das leider ganz übersehen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> @geomas ... mea culpa ... ich werde das Ladekabel suchen und fotografieren. Hab das leider ganz übersehen.



Es eilt überhaupt nicht, kein Problem - ich bin nur neugierig.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den wundervollen Bericht, lieber Minimax! 
Und Petri zu den hart erangelten Natur-FF-Döbeln!

Ich bin inhaltlich ganz bei Dir - das Currypulver als Zusatzreiz „triggert” etwas in den Fischen.


----------



## Andal

Wir werden es leider nie erfahren, was den Fischen so an unseren Gewürzen mundet. Die Fische sind leider so verstockt!


----------



## geomas

#nochmalpickerversusstippe

Die Stelle am Fluß nebenan ist nicht sehr tief, bei normalem Pegel etwa 80cm. Wasserstand, Strömungsrichtung und -geschwindigkeit schwanken ständig.
Man sieht teilweise den gleichen Schilfhalm drei Mal an sich vorbeitreiben. Der Boden ist nicht rein, sondern eher schlammig (vermutlich nur ne nicht sehr dicke Schlammschicht, nicht ewig tief).. Vielleicht einer der Gründe, warum ich dort weder Kauli noch Grundel erwischt habe.
Früher im Jahr habe ich dort sehr gut mit der Picker gefangen, der Grund war offenbar sauberer als jetzt im Sommer.

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich zum Pickern lose Maden/Pinkies füttere und an einer sehr leichten Montage eine auftreibende Gummimade (mit oder ohne echte Made/Pinkie dazu) so ausbalanciere, daß sie nur langsam sinkt.
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich dort schwere Köder vermeiden, die nur einsinken und somit für die Fische unsichtbar sind.
Das wiederum gibt mir zu denken, ob die Aktion mit den lose gefütterten Pellets so gut war.
Hmmm.


----------



## Andal

Mindestens hast du den Schlamm so aromatisiert, was auch kein Fehler sein muss.


----------



## geomas

^ und unregelmäßig wird durch Wellenschlag, die Strömungsumkehr der Schlamm zumindest „angewirbelt”, was die Fische hoffentlich auch neugierig macht.
Hatte früher an einer anderen Stelle ganz in der Nähe sehr oft Bisse direkt nach der Vorbeifahrt eines Bootes (beim Grundangeln).
Ich muß in Zukunft noch stärker auf die Wassertrübung durch gründelnde Fische achten.

Und Köder mit Extra-Reizen nutzen oder aromatisieren.


----------



## Andal

Ich finde, Farbe weckt am ehesten die fischliche Neugier.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und Köder mit Extra-Reizen nutzen oder aromatisieren.



Was wäre denn mit Knoblauch? Das wurde doch jetzt einige Jahre heftitsch propagiert? Bin ich auch immer zurückgeschreckt vor? (Aber wenigstens
färbt es nicht FInger und Kalmotten auf Kingdom come gelb ein)

Ein kommerzielles Aroma, das tatsächlich aus eigener Erfahrung wirksam ist, um den Hakenköder zu veredeln, ist Spicy Sausage Lava von Sonubaits.
tolle Wolkenbildung, die Fische Mögens (Barsche lieben es aufm Wurm!),
drei Nachteile: Teuer, Schnell weg bei kräftiger Strömung, Bei kaltem Wetter gerinnts und ist unpraktisch
Hätte aber aus meiner Perspektive ne Chance verdient


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde, Farbe weckt am ehesten die fischliche Neugier.



Farbe im Schlamm verborgen ist leider ein Schuß in den Ofen.
Ich habe zuletzt immer gelotet, muß versuchen, dabei nochmal genauer die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu erkunden.
Richtig dick/tief kann die Schlammschicht nicht sein. Hatte öfters kleine schwarze vermoderte Pflanzenreste am Köder/am Haken.


----------



## Andal

Knoblauch, Maggi und Jägermeister sollte man nie ganz aus dem Blick verlieren. Und bei noch kaltem Wasser im Frühjahr einen Mix aus gekörnter Hühnerbrühe und Getränkepulver "Himbeere" (riecht aber to go - zum davonlaufen!).


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Farbe im Schlamm verborgen ist leider ein Schuß in den Ofen.


Da hast du absolut wahr! Es sei denn, das Zeug ist biolumineszent und brennt durch den Schmodder.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Farbe im Schlamm verborgen ist leider ein Schuß in den Ofen.
> Ich habe zuletzt immer gelotet, muß versuchen, dabei nochmal genauer die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu erkunden.
> Richtig dick/tief kann die Schlammschicht nicht sein. Hatte öfters kleine schwarze vermoderte Pflanzenreste am Köder/am Haken.



Meinst Du jetzt Bezüglich des Stippens oder des leichten Lädscherns? Eigent lich sollte das lösbar sein, im Ersteren Falle Durch Loten, im Zweiteren 
durch deine patentierte Paternostermontage- soll das Bleilein doch an Seiner Strippe versinken, der Köder bleibt oben und sichtbar, erst recht wenn Du
ein Auftriebselemente einbaust?


----------



## geomas

Knoblauch (und einige andere Aromen in Flüssigform) habe ich parat. Maggi auch. 
Jägermeister hingegen kommt mir nicht ins Haus, eher singe ich in Flecktarn in der Karaoke-Bar die größten Hits von Nino de Angelo und schwenke dabei ne TFT-Fahne.
Gestern kam auch Angel-Mais (Premiere für mich, von Timarmix) mit Knoblauch und Ananasaroma.
Ich werd probieren und berichten.

Spicy Sausage als Pellets habe ich öfters probiert, aber wie mit allen anderen Pellets der Marke selten bis nie Erfolg gehabt.
Habe allerdings auch nicht das volle Programm mit Lava/Goo, Futterpellets oder Grundfutter dazu benutzt.


----------



## Andal

Leberkleister kommt mir auch seit meiner Scheidung nicht mehr ins Glas. Mit dem Zeug habe ich den Auszug meiner Gemahlin gefeiert. Reizüberflutung!

Aber nachdem ich auch keine Würmer verzehre, kann der Fusel durchaus noch ins Futter kommen.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt Bezüglich des Stippens oder des leichten Lädscherns? Eigent lich sollte das lösbar sein, im Ersteren Falle Durch Loten, im Zweiteren
> durch deine patentierte Paternostermontage- soll das Bleilein doch an Seiner Strippe versinken, der Köder bleibt oben und sichtbar, erst recht wenn Du
> ein Auftriebselemente einbaust?



Ich meine jetzt das superleichte Lädschern. Meine Idee war, Köder zu nutzen, die samt Haken nahezu schwerelos auf dem weichen Grund ruhen, nicht einsinken, sondern bei jedem Strömungsimplus verführerisch„wedeln”.


----------



## Andal

Dann probiere es doch mit ganz kleinen langsam sinkenden Sbiros, oder halt den orig. holländischen Hobos. Montiert wird da, wie bei einem DS mit kurzem Seitenarm für den Haken.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt das superleichte Lädschern. Meine Idee war, Köder zu nutzen, die samt Haken nahezu schwerelos auf dem weichen Grund ruhen, nicht einsinken, sondern bei jedem Strömungsimplus verführerisch„wedeln”.


Könnten da nicht 2 maggies und ein nicht zu junger Caster helfen- oder natürlich le flocké -oder gehts explizit um was pelletiges?
Es gibt doch diese Schwimmenden Goldfischpellets, obder bestimmte Sorten Katzentrockenfutter, die Schwimmen. Und dann einfach 5 oder 10 oder was die Schlammschicht verlangt vom Haken entfernt ein No2 anzwicken als Anker?


----------



## Andal

...noch zu den Sbiros...

Meistens sind die Röhrchen etwas lang. Die kann man aber locker abzwicken und mit einem Posenadapter versehen. Fertig ist der Hobo.


----------



## Andal

Und jetz gemma si s ins Bett. Gute Nacht alle miteinander!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und jetz gemma si s ins Bett. Gute Nacht alle miteinander!


guts Nächtle


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin die Herren!
Alle schon am Wasser?
Eigentlich müsste ich ja im Büßerthread berichten, aber da es so gut zur Pelletgeschichte passt...
Ich mocht diese Dinger noch nie, ich mag sie nicht und ich werde sie nie mögen.
Gestern in der Hafeneinfahrt 5 Stunden das Wetter genossen und dabei ein Pellet in der Futterspur der drei Feederruten 2 , 4 und 6 m links von mir gefischt.
Während die drei mit Maden bestückten Feeder eine lahme Abfolge von -30er Rotaugen und -40er Brassen erbrachten, blieb ich mit meinem Qualitätspelletwunder im Reiche der Marianne... . Wirklich ganz böse geschneidert.. keinen Zupfer... .
Euch Allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag - seid vorsichtig, bleibt gesund und fangt was Gutes..


----------



## rustaweli

Ganz dicke, herzliche Petris @Minimax u @geomas und vielen Dank für Eure schönen Berichte!

Glückwunsch auch an der Stelle Geo, mit Sicherheit tolle Ruten. Freut mich das alles so gut klappte. Treffe mich in nächster Zeit auch wieder mit ihm zwecks der 2., angezahlten Rute. Dann müßte ich eigentlich  komplett aufgestellt sein. Am Pickertreffen arbeite ich, meine Kids und ich wollen eh wieder mal an die herrliche Ostsee, wunderbar frei in einem alten DDR Bungalow. Gibt nicht viel besseres. Dann wird mit den Pickern aber auch gemeinsam gefischt!

Schönes WE allen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Minimax und @geomas .
Tolle Berichte und Fische.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Reichlich Rotfedern, auch ne ganz gute Güster auf Methode Feeder, Schleien Fehlanzeige! Moin Jungs, es bleibt dabei, ich tue mich an Seen weiterhin  schwer. Naja, unterhaltsam war die Tour trotzdem, gab es doch zumindest einen meiner Zielfische in reicher Zahl, wenngleich die Durchschnittsgröße nicht gerade kapital zu nennen war. Die Rute des Tages war übrigens nicht die Methodfeederrute, die mir lediglich ne 30er Güster gebracht hat, sondern die Swingtipp, mit der ich ungefähr 20 Rotfedern auf Wurmstückchen, Brotflocken, Maden und sogar 8 mm Softboilies fangen konnte. Die hochsensible Bissanzeige ist einfach klasse.
Die gegen Abend unternommenen Bemühungen, auch eine Schleie zu überlisten, waren leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.
@geomas: Danke für Deinen Garner/Gardner-Hinweis., der ein Irrtum meinerseits aufgeklärt hat. Was doch so ein einziger Buchstabe ausmachen kann. Übrigens kann sogar ein einzelnes Komma über Leben und Tod entscheiden wie der folgende Satz (zunächst mit Komma) zeigt: Komm, wir essen Opa! Wenn wir auf das Komma verzichten: Komm wir essen Opa! 
Anbei noch ein kleiner Schnappschuss der gestrigen Tour. Wir mussten uns immer wieder mal unter das Schrimzelt verkrümeln.
Petri noch an alle anderen Friedfischer. Danke für die wieder klasse illustrierten Berichte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Stephan!   



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Komm, wir essen Opa! Wenn wir auf das Komma verzichten: Komm wir essen Opa!



So wäre es richtiger....
Komm wir essen. Opa!


----------



## geomas

Opa? Ooopa?! Opa! Komm, wir essen, Opa...


----------



## rustaweli

Da können sie aber lange rufen.
Während gleich das panische Suchen beginnt, sitzt Opa schon wieder heimlich und vergnügt mit Stippe am See. Natürlich rein zufällig findet da auch gerade das wöchentliche Seniorenschwimmen der Damen statt.

Petri natürlich auch @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Wümme - und danke für den tollen Bericht. 
Die Rotfedern gehören sicher zu den schönsten Fischen in heimischen Gewässern, super, daß Du sie mit der Swingtip überlisten konntest.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, nun bin ich für eingekleidet Trottingtour an einem Abschnitt meines Hausflüsschens, das ich noch nie befischt habe, da es sehr unzugänglich ist. An der dritten Stelle dann der erste Döbel. Bericht folgt heute Abend.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da können sie aber lange rufen.
> Während gleich das panische Suchen beginnt, sitzt Opa schon wieder heimlich und vergnügt mit Stippe am See. Natürlich rein zufällig findet da auch gerade das wöchentliche Seniorenschwimmen der Damen statt.


...was dann zu einer gewissen Eigendynamik im Seniorenstift führen kann.


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da können sie aber lange rufen.
> Während gleich das panische Suchen beginnt, sitzt Opa schon wieder heimlich und vergnügt mit Stippe am See. Natürlich rein zufällig findet da auch gerade das wöchentliche Seniorenschwimmen der Damen statt.


Das ist genauso wie bei den Angler auf der Helgolaender Düne mit dem FKK - Strand, da würden auch schon welche gesucht die total abwesend nicht aufs Wasser starrten.


----------



## Andal

...am Möhnesee hat es ein Uferabschnitt auch zum Beinamen "Porno-Beach" gebracht.


----------



## geomas

So, auf gehts zum Fluß nebenan. Neben ner Stippe kommt erstmals die gestern erwähnte 7ft-Picker mit ans Wasser. 
In/unter das LB habe ich im Mixer zermahlene Knoblauch-Pellets gemischt - und als Hakenköder neben den Pinkies, diversen Pellers auch Angelmeis mit Knoblauch-Aroma dabei. Ach ja - sinkende und auftreibende Gummimaden sollen auch probiert werden.


----------



## rustaweli

Wünsche der Picker schöne Momente am Wasser und Petri!
Dir natürlich auch @geomas !  
Freue mich auf Bilder und Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt das superleichte Lädschern. Meine Idee war, Köder zu nutzen, die samt Haken nahezu schwerelos auf dem weichen Grund ruhen, nicht einsinken, sondern bei jedem Strömungsimplus verführerisch„wedeln”.


Meine Idee wäre es eine Steinplatte zu versenken und als Futter- wie angelplatz zu nutzen 8-]


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Idee wäre es eine Steinplatte zu versenken und als Futter- wie angelplatz zu nutzen 8-]


So kreativ, wie der mit Gouda überbackene Ziegelstein zum Barben anfüttern...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> So kreativ, wie der mit Gouda überbackene Ziegelstein zum Barben anfüttern...


Oder mit Boilie und Festblei über Nacht 'on the drop' zu fischen


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Idee wäre es eine Steinplatte zu versenken und als Futter- wie angelplatz zu nutzen 8-]


Nimm Kürbiskernplatten, hast gerade Fläche und Anfutter in Einem.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Eben wieder 5 Stunden am Rhein verbracht. Mit Maden habe ich dann auch einige Kampfrotaugen der 20cm Klasse gefangen.
Was waren die ausgeschlafen - bei den ersten drei Fischlein war ich mir jedesmal ganz sicher nen kleinen Rapfen gehakt zu haben... .






Der NGT Mini Kescherstab - einmal leer und einmal mit einer 0,33 Plastikbierflasche belastet.. .




Kleines Gepäck....


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @rhinefisher !
Mag sich jetzt für Karpfen oder Waller Spezis komisch anhören, aber für mich zählen stattliche Rotaugen am Haken zu den wütendsten und wehrhaftesten Fischen überhaupt. Feinste Ausrüstung vorausgesetzt. 
Ich mag sie einfach.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Nimm Kürbiskernplatten, hast gerade Fläche und Anfutter in Einem.


Ich sehe schon fast nackte Angler, gestählt im Gymnasion, Disken in die Fluten schleudern!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs, ich hatte ja angekündigt, noch einen Bericht zu meiner kurzen Trottingtour an die Wümme zu schreiben. Aber erstmal Petri an die Erfolgreichen dieses herrlichen Tages! @rhinefisher: Sieht klasse bei Dir am großen Strom aus. Petri zu den Kampfrotaugen!
Meine Tour kam mir heute nach dem Frühstück in den Sinn, komplett aus dem Bauch heraus, ohne jegliche Planung. Die etwa 1500 Meter lange Strecke ist sehr unzugänglich und zum fischen kaum geeignet. Ich war vor einigen Jahren häufiger in dem Bereich, allerdings nur mit der Kamera, weil sich dort der erste Biber in unserer Region niedergelassen hat. Der Bursche hat ganze Arbeit geleistet.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Der erste Swim!

An zwei, drei anderen Swims ging das mit der 9 ft Acolyte so einigermaßen. An diesen Stellen konnte ich auch einige proppere Plötz fangen, die wahrscheinlich das erste Mal Bekanntschaft mit einem Haken gemacht hatten.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Der erste Plötz!

Nach jeweils einer knappen halben Stunde habe ich den Swim gewechselt und bin zum Leidwesen Ferdis durch das dichte Gestrüpp weiter Flussab marschiert. An einer Rausche, die ich schon immer mal befischen wollte,aber nie dazu gekommen bin, wurde die Vegetation etwas offener. Die Wümmr in diesem Bereich ist ein Traum! Die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist recht hoch, es gibt  große Steine im Wasser, Gumpen, Kehrströmungen, sehr viel Unterwassergras und reichlich überhängende Büsche. Ein Döbelplatz wie aus dem Lehrbuch!


Die kurze Acolyte habe ich mit einer normalen Durchlaufmontage gefischt... schnelle Perle mit kleinem 30gr Körbchen, Gummiperle, Karabinerwirbel in dem ein 12er Haken am 100cm langen Vorfach. Im Korb war geschredderter Toast, am Haken drei müde Maden. Absegelt hatte ich die Rute im Schilf. Nur Sekunden nach dem Wurf, ich hatte die Rute gerade abgelegt, war sie bereits gebogen.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Eine vielversprechende rausche!
Einen Anschlag brauchte ich nicht mehr setzen. Der Fisch hing und wurde schwerer und schwerer. Er hatte sich im Unterwassergras festgesetzt und war nur mit Geduld wieder herauszubekommen. Ich konnte ihn schließlich Keschern: Ein 36er Döbel. In der Wümme haben eigentlich die Alande die Oberhand, Döbel kommen eher selten vor. Umso mehr freue ich, offenkundig eine weitere aussichtsreiche Döbelstelle gefunden zu haben.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Döbelstelle wie aus dem Lehrbuch!

An dieser Stelle ging nichts mehr, also weiter zu nächsten Swim, etwa 50 Mezer flussab. Da gab es dann auch gleich den nächsten Döbel, der knappe 40 cm gehabt haben dürfte. Hammer, zwei Dickköpfe hintereinander hat man bei uns sehr selten.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Und der zweite Döbel!

Der Flussabschnitt hat noch einige Plötzen hergegeben, dann haben Ferdi und ich nach drei Stunden Schluss gemacht. Ich bin jetzt noch ganz hingerissen von der Stelle, mit der ich mich on den kommenden Wochen mit Sicherheit näher beschäftigen werde. Hier sind vermutlich such die in der Wümme noch selteneren Barben unterwegs.
Eine Bitte noch an die Kenner und Praktiker kurzer Ruten: Die 9 ft kurze Acolyte war an einigen Swims deutlich zu lang , 7 oder gar 6 ft wären besser gewesen. Könnt ihr mir was kurzes, aber trotzdem sensibles empfehlen?


----------



## Minimax

Salaam Aleikum, Effendis,

EDIT und Petri @Wuemmehunter und @rhinefisher und natürlich noch alles Gute denjenigen die noch am Wasser sind. Danke für Eure tollen und wunderbar bebilderten Berichte, es ist immer hart, das Sonntagsabend mitzuerleben, wo die Woche droht und man nach soviel Inspiration
am leibesten sofort wieder los will 

Bei mir habens die Schicksalsgöttinnen (aka Mrs. Minimax und ihre Mama) so gewollt, das ich heute doch noch mein Versprechen an den Nachbarsjungen
einlösen konnte, den es war total spannendes Kaffeetrinken bei der Missusmama angesagt. Etwa 7,5 Minuten nach Ankunft stand der Kleine bereits am Gartenzaun,
und _zufälligerweise_ hatte ich tackle, Köder etc noch im Minimobil, und so leid es mir tat, versprochen ist versprochen blablabla, musste ich mich dann von den wirklich
faszinierenden Bandscheiben- Geranien und Verwandtengesprächen absentieren- der Junge hat also was Gut bei mir.

Dann gabs schnell Tacklebescherung, wurde auch alles gnädig, aber bereits etwas ungeduldig aufgenommen, für nen Theorieteil war keine Zeit, wir wollten ans Wasser. Schade, ich dachte junge Leute interessiert nichts mehr als "Centrepins im Wandel der Zeit" und "Microfauna heimischer Fliessgewässer". Aber na gut. Nachbarino kannte ne Gute Stelle, dort würde ich sicher was fangen, versprach er mir- und in der Tat war das genau die Stelle, an der sich vor Jahren meine anglerische Wiedergeburt vollzog. Gutes Omen.

UNd obwohl die Haken ins Wasser wollten, hab ich dann meine gesamte Überzeugungskraft angewendet, wenigstens einmal zu loten (er hatte die Pose immer fest überm Wirbel, angelte also in Vorfachtiefe). Hat er auch eingesehen und sich auf meine verrückten Launen eingestellt- und auch meine bekloppte Idee, eine handvoll
Maden "einfach so" ins Wasser zu schmeissen, hat er über sich ergehen lassen.

10 Minuten Später, und um 3 Plötzen -eine davon booaaahh-ist-der-gross 25cm!- reicher war der junge Anglersmann dann "schon immer" ein überzeugter Verfechter des little-but-often-ANfütterns, und hat mich dazu ermahnt, niemals sauberes Loten und genau eingestellte Tiefe zu vergessen. Wahrlich, die Macht ist stark in ihm!
Yo und so gings weiter. Der kleine hat losgelegt wie FF, Heinz und Susanne im Kombipack und sich einen wunderschönen, bunten Korb aus Augenroten, Bärschlein und Güüstern* zusammengestippt.
Ich hab stillvergnügt** daneben gesessen (Steg ist zu klein für 2) und musste mich hilflos an die Wand angeln lassen, einen Mikrobarsch gabs für Euren alten Threadkumpel, während an seinem Peg das Wasser kochte: "Macht doch nichts, Minimax, Petri- Boah, ich hab schon wieder Biss" Hätte ich mal auf ihn gehört, und auch nen Dendro angeködert ("Dann versuchs doch auch mal mit Wurm"), aber ich wollte ja nicht hören- Um es kurz zu machen, der kleine Jedi hat mch gnadenlos
an die Wand geangelt, gottseidank war ich nicht gänzlich überflüssig und durte beim Abhaken, Enttüddeln und was Ghillies sonst noch so machen, helfen.


Der Junge Mann  hat auch die PR-Seite des Angels begriffen, und einer älteren Dame die des Weges kam genau erklärt, dass man Fische niemals mit trockenen Händen anfassen darf, das man hier viel fängt, und warum Loten und anfüttern wichtig ist.
Fisch des Tages war eine rieeessige 35er Brasse, schon Bronzefarben, und an der kleinen Stippe ein ernsthafter Gegner, aber souverän ausgedrillt. Da bekam die Fassade des Profis kleine Risse, und die Augen blitzten räuberisch auf, und im Vertrauen raunte der mir zu, das dies nicht nur die erste Brasse, sondern der bisherige all-Species-PB war. Schätze, bei der Motivationslage wird sein Rekord bald fallen.
Tscha, und so verging ein schöner Angelnachmittag, und ich hab mich sehr gefreut, so viel übers Stippangeln lernen zu können. Ich hoffe, ich darf bald wieder mit- ich habe da so eine Vorahnung- und dann fang ich bestimmt auch was,

Herzlich,
Euer Minimax

PS: Und niemals das Loten und Anfüttern vergessen!

*Diese kleinen, schlanken Oberflächenschwarmfische, die ich all die Jahre irrtümlich für Ukeleis gehalten habe, aber was weiss ich schon.
**Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich entnervt versucht, mit der seltsamen und exotischen Apparatur namens "3-m-Stippe" zurechtzukommen, bemerkenswert erfolglos übrigens, aber das bleibt unter uns.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der erste Swim!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Döbelstelle wie aus dem Lehrbuch!



Indeed! Ich behaupte: Die erste Stelle könnte die Stückgrösse heraufsetzen, aber die zweite wird sich schneller nach einem Fang-Geplantsche erholen.


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eine Bitte noch an die Kenner und Praktiker kurzer Ruten: Die 9 ft kurze Acolyte war an einigen Swims deutlich zu lang , 7 oder gar 6 ft wären besser gewesen. Könnt ihr mir was kurzes, aber trotzdem sensibles empfehlen?



Ohne ein Kenner -aber inzwischen ein Praktiker, immerhin- zu sein, werfe ich wieder die 8ft Darent Valley Specialist, deren Erstbestellung wir Geo zu verdanken haben in den Ring. Genau diesen Gewässertyp und entsprechende Stellen beangle ich seit dem Frühjahr intensiv mit ihr, und ihre Kürze, der knappe Griff und die ganze Aktion machen sie sehr geeignet für genau diesen Zweck. SIehe die Praxis Berichte der letzen Monate und die Swim-Photos, da fühlt sie sich sehr zuhause. An ruhigen ABschnitten würde ich mir eine einen hauch zärtere Spitze wünschen, der Wunsch ist aber sofort vergessen, wenn man in den Bereich einer Rausche gelangt, oder eine Brise weht. Ich darf freudig anfügen, das sie Fische der niedrigen fünfziger Kategorie souverän bändigt EDIT: Bekloppte grosskotzige Wochenschausprache, da hatte ich genau zwei von. Sagen wir lieber dass es keine Probleme mit Plötzen, Döbeln und Brassen bis dahin geben dürfte und sie sich als Rute ohne Fehl und Tadel erwiesen hat, aber auch kleiner Fische spürbar Spass machen. Mit Schleien, Barben, wirklich grossen Johnnies etc. habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Eine elegante Dschungelkämpferin mit hohem Spassfaktor und nem Derringer im Strumpfband, wenns hart auf hart kommt.


----------



## Tricast

So wie beim Heilbuttangeln wird der Döbel mit dem Derringer noch im Wasserr erschossen? Oder habe ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?
Aber mit so kurzen Pickerruten in 6 oder 7 ft wird es schwierig. Hier gibt es nur einen Kenner der Materie, vielleicht meldet er sich ja noch zu dem Thema.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> So wie beim Heilbuttangeln wird der Döbel mit dem Derringer noch im Wasserr erschossen? Oder habe ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?



Ja hast Du, mein lieber Freund, ich habe mich natürlich auch missverständlich ausgedrückt, es ging -in unserer anhaltenden chauvinistischen Rutenbeschreibungstradition (Bruder @Kochtopf hat mit seiner Sarah Jane damit angefangen)- eher darum, chiffrenhaft auszudrücken, dass die genannte Gerte Zwar leicht, parabol und feinnervig ist, aber dennoch genug Kraftreserven im unteren Blank hat, um auch besseren Weissfischen Paroli bieten zu können. (Ich habe dazu das Western-Saloon-Bild gewählt-Obwohl mir natürlich klar ist, das die Rute als unbelebtes Objekt weder ne Straussenfeder im Haar trägt, zuviel Makeup trägt noch diese unwahrscheinlich komplizierten und reizvollen Saloon-Tanten Klamotten anhat.
Schätze, sie will auch nicht, dass man ihr nen Drink spendiert
Für den angefragten Zweck halte ich sie aber für sehr geeignet.


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend die Herren. 
Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. 
Sehr schöne Berichte die man hier wieder lesen durfte.
Irgendwann läuft es bei mir auch so gut. Ende Juli bin ich eine Woche alleine. Denke 2 Tage Bach, 2 Tage Fluß und je 1 Tag Steinbruch und großer Weiher
Herrliche Gewässer und tolle Fische habt ihr presentiert. Das Stippabenteuer mit einem Junior liest sich auch sehr schön. Hätte es gerne in natura gesehen wie so ein Stoppel einfach ohne groß Gedanken zu verschwenden erfolgreich ist während der Angelonkel am verzweifeln ist. 

Ich habe mich wie jeden Sonntag an den Hausweiher gesetzt. 
Das selbe wie jedes mal. Diesmal allerdings nur 6 kleine Minis... 





Da ich plane auch mal vor zu füttern und mir, wie bereits geschrieben, das Futter ausm Laden dann doch zu teuer wird habe ich etwas versucht. Und zwar habe ich mir geschrotetes Hühnerfutter gekauft, es quellen gelassen und dann mit Vanillezucker, Vanillearoma und Salz aufgekocht und dann trocknen lassen. Zusätzlich habe ich eine Portion in der Kaffeemühle verpulvert. Beides wurde dann zum Schluß mit deiner Ladung gekauften Futter vermengt. Ergebnis war ein sehr süßlich vanillig duftendes Futter welches sehr grob war. Die Idee dahinter war das ich so eventuell auch mal größere Gäste bekomme.... Das Futter gefällt mir richtig gut. Das nächste mal kommt nur mehr Mehl rein oder Paniermehl um etwas mehr Bindung rein zu bekommen. 
Tatsächlich gab es auch 3 knackige Bisse. Ein heftiger Ruck und fertig. Der 20g Korb um einige cm versetzt aber kein Fisch der hängen geblieben ist.... Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, @Slappy- wirklich ein wunderschöner Weiher. Ich bin mir sicher das Deine Futterexperimente früher oder später fruchten werden. Weisst DU ein paar rahmendaten über das sehr interessant wirkende Gewässer-Tiefe, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Vorhandene Bewohner..?

hg
Minimax



Slappy schrieb:


> ...wie so ein Stoppel einfach ohne groß Gedanken zu verschwenden erfolgreich ist während der Angelonkel am verzweifeln ist..


Also ahem, Räusper, also das ist jetzt fahrlässig verkürzt dargestellt...!


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - ich bin schwer beeindruckt: hast Du doch tatsächlich extra ein Kescherstiel-Belastungstest-Gewicht mit an den Rhein geschleppt! Danke für den Bericht und Petri heil zu den agilen Plötz! Der Sinn eines so kurzen Kescherstiels an einem Gewässer wie dem Deinen erschließt sich mir nicht, muß ja aber auch nicht...

@Wuemmehunter - ein Super-Bericht, vielen Dank dafür und ein herzliches Petri zu dem bunten Friedfisch-Mix! Zu dem Ruten-Thema schreibe ich extra was.

@Minimax - ha, tolle gemeinsame Aktion vom Steppke und Dir. Dein Bericht liest sich wunderbar, als ob man danebengesessen hätte.
Petri zu dem Entschneiderungs-Fischlein. 

@Slappy - auch Dir ein herzliches Petri heil und um erneut Minimax beizupflichten: der Weiher sieht richtig gut aus. 
Ich kenne ähnliche Gewässer, die typischerweise einen sandigen Boden haben. Die Fische aus solchen Teichen scheinen öfters sehr blaß zu sein.
Spannende Futter-Experimente, find ich gut!


----------



## geomas

#kurze rute

Wenn es 7 Fuß sein sollen ist die aktuelle Auswahl eher knapp. Es gibt neben der guten und günstigen, aber keinesfalls sensiblen 7ft-River Ambush (von der AnglingDirect-Eigenmarke Advanta) meines Wissens noch 7ft-Feederruten von Free Spirit* und von Preston**. 
Das sind dann Ruten für Commercials, aber vom Line-Rating her perfekt passend für die Angelei auf Döbel.

Von Browning gibts die asymmetrisch geteilte Carp Tickler (2,20m: praktisch ne einteilige Rute mit Wechselspitzen). Die sollte von der Power her auch zum Fluß passen. Die F1-Variante (Fanta fischt sie) ist vermutlich zu zart für die gezielte Angelei auf Döbel.

Kürzere Ruten gibt es natürlich auch: die billige 5.5ft-River Ambush ist von der Spitze her viel sensibler als ihre 7ft-Schwester. Ne prima Rute für ganz enge Swims. Ich hab ja noch ne Tri-Cast Pond Wand in 6ft, auch so eine einteilige Rute mit Wechselspitzen. Die ist mir bei aller Liebe zu zart für die Döbelei.

Bei den 8-Fuß-Ruten ist die Auswahl schon gut und breit. Da haben viele namhafte Hersteller was im Programm (Drennan leider nicht).
Die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver ist meiner Meinung nach ne super Rute für die Angelei an kleinen Flüssen. Mit ihr habe ich die meisten meiner Döbel gefangen. Im Gegensatz zu Minimax nutze ich ausschließlich die härtere der beiden mitgelieferten Spitzen. Mit dieser „Tip” lassen sich auch prima kleine Wobbler oder Spinner führen.

*) https://www.freespiritmatch.co.uk/short-range-rods/ctx-short-range-feeders - es gibt diese Modelle auch in teurer als Hi-S
**) https://www.prestoninnovations.com/en/products/monster-x-7-wandzee


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, @Slappy- wirklich ein wunderschöner Weiher. Ich bin mir sicher das Deine Futterexperimente früher oder später fruchten werden. Weisst DU ein paar rahmendaten über das sehr interessant wirkende Gewässer-Tiefe, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Vorhandene Bewohner..?
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Ja. Es ist tatsächlich ein eher kleriner Weiher. Ich würde sogar sagen für einen Vereinsteich fast schon sehr klein. 
Es gibt Besatzforellen, Besatzkarpfen, kleine Rotaugen und Güstern sowie Barsche (die habe ich schon gesehen bzw. gefangen) 
Außerdem soll es Hecht, Zander Wels und Aal geben. Mit etwas Glück könnten auch nochganz wenig Schleien drin sein. Sprich einmal alles rein was geht und schauen was überlebt.
Der Weiher ist nicht nur klein sondern auch flach. Er beginnt bei ca 50cm und geht einfach fliesend auf ca 2m weiter wobei die 2m nur auf einen kleinen Bereich beschränkt sind. Die größte Fläche hat 80-160 cm. Der Boden ist eher schlammig. Es liegt mindestens ein großer Ast/kleiner Baum drin sowie 2 kleinere Astgabeln. Ein kleiner Bodenabschnitt ist mit gößeren Steinen belegt. Ca. die hälfte des Ufers ist frei zum angeln. Auf der anderen Seite wachsen Bäume und Büsche. Dennoch scheint ab Mittags bis in den späten Abend die Sonne voll auf die gesamte Fläche.  



Minimax schrieb:


> Also ahem, Räusper, also das ist jetzt fahrlässig verkürzt dargestellt...!


----------



## geomas

So, die neue alte Picker ist entschneidert - vier Species konnte ich heute am späten Nachmittag und Abend mit ihr landen.

An der bislang noch nicht mit Erfolg eingesetzten Shimano-Stippe gab es zuerst einen Plötz, der sich aber vor der Landung selbst ins Wasser entließ und folglich nicht zählt - und eine fette Möwe, die einen Teil der Montage mit sich nahm. Verdammt! 
Hatte die Rute kurz abgelegt und warf Liquidized-Bread-Bällchen auf die Angelstele. Eine Stockente stürzte sich auf die Stelle und die Möwe attackierte die Ente, fing dabei die Schnur, flog ab, die Rute richtung krumm und *PENG!* Durch war die Schnur direkt oberhalb der Pose.
Mir war so, als ob ich die Pose habe fallen sehen, konnte sie aber nicht entdecken. Vielleicht ist sie im Kraut gelandet. 
Auf jeden Fall sehr ärgerlich (besonders für die Möwe).

Aber von vorne. Das Liquidized Bread mache ich seit einiger Zeit etwas gröber und auch die Rinde (haha, soweit man den Rand des Sandwichtoast-Brotes so nennen kann) wird zerkleinert. Hatte diesmal ne gute Handvoll duftender Garlic-Pellets mit zerhackt und die Mischung roch deutlich nach Knoblauch und machte einen sehr „fluffigen” Eindruck:





Die Pellets färbten die Mischung in so etwas wie einen zarten „Hell-Orange-Ton”.

Gefüttert habe ich mit dem angereicherten LB, mit den Knoblauch-Pellets und auch ne Handvoll des üblichen Pellet-Mixes ging ins Wasser.

Habe an der Stippe, dort war der Haken noch mit einem Bait-Band versehen, ein etwas längeres Pellet ausgesucht und es angeboten.
Es gab auch schnell nen Biß - der kleine Plötz löste sich aber geschickt vom Haken und fiel zurück in sein Element.
Immerhin scheint das Knoblauch-Aroma bei den heimischen Fischen anzukommen - danke, Minimax, für den Tipp!

Nachdem sich an der Stippe ne Weile nichts tat, habe ich die neue alte Picker klargemacht. Die „Winner” in 7ft ist ein wirklich ganz feines Rütchen.
Habe eine Spule einer älteren Shimano-Rolle mit 0,14er Drennan Supplex gefüllt und montiert, an einen festen Seitenarm kam ein einzelnes SSG-Bleischrot und an das kurze, direkt angeknotete Vorfach kam nach einigem Überlegen ein 12er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder.

Wollte eigentlich einen kleineren Haken nutzen, aber ein Blick in das Glas mit dem kürzlich erworbenen „Knoblauch-Mais” sprach gegen ganz filigrane Eisen.
Eines der kleinsten Maiskörner kam an den Haken, raus damit, der erste Biß gleich brachial anmutend, aber der Fisch hatte sich mit dem Köder von dannen gemacht, als ich die Rute aufnahm. 
Auf den stark riechenden Mais gab es dann zwei Plötz von um die 20cm, habe dann aus Neugier überaus weiche Soft-Pellets mit dem verheißungsvollen Namen „Yum-Yums” (Drennan, 6mm, Shellfish-sowieso) angeboten und wurde schnell mit einem weiteren Plötz belohnt. Auch um die 20cm.
Der nächste Fisch auf diesen sehr weichen Köder war ein Brassen von knapp 40cm. Der Bursche war allerdings äußerst lethargisch und ließ sich an der butterweichen Rute nahezu widerstandslos in Richtung Kescher kurbeln. Der vergleichbar große Brassen gestern war ganz anders drauf, so richtig auf Krawall gebürstet.

Nach acht irgendwann habe ich dann Pinkies gefüttert und auch als Köder genommen. Auf die Krabbler gab es die unvermeidlichen Ükel, noch nen 20er Plötz, ne Güster und zum Schluß vermutlich einen besseren Brassen. Der war in den Seerosen, bevor ich im Alarmmodus war, und ich konnte ihn dort nicht rauslotsen. Nach ner Weile war er den Haken los und ich etwas später dann auch.





Die Rute gefällt mir ausgezeichnet, an die extrem sensible fest eingespleißte Spitze muß ich mich noch gewöhnen.
Die scheint mir mehr Informationen zu vermitteln als nötig, um es mal so zu formulieren.

Die längere Schwester der 7ft Winner (die Ruten kamen als Pärchen) werde ich sicher demnächst antesten.


----------



## Andal

Schaut schön aus, das Stäbchen!


----------



## Mescalero

Jawoll, sehr schön sogar! Eine neue Rute entschneidern ist immer wieder ein tolles Erlebnis.

Petri Heil @geomas @Slappy @Wuemmehunter und @Minimax !

Ich hatte heute vor, eine kurze Stunde (mehr Zeit war leider nicht) faul am Bach zu sitzen und wie geomas die Stippe ins Wasser zu halten. Also schnell den Kram gepackt und dann - oh Schreck! - die Karre ist wech! Mit der Stippe im Kofferraum. Die feine Dame hat sie sich geschnappt....es musste fix umdisponiert werden. Weil ich keine Lust hatte, für die kurze Session lange Gerten zusammenzubauen, habe ich mir eine einteilige Eisangel geschnappt, die hatte ich noch nie im Einsatz, und habe die Stippmontage einfach dort drangeknotet (mit einer kleinen Rolle, dann ist das Rütchen schön ausbalanciert). 
Mit Teig konnte ich einen kleinen Döbel unmittelbar nach dem ersten "Wurf" landen, dann fuhr ein mindestens halbmetriger Karpfen langsam vorbei, blieb auch ein paar Minuten um Schlamm aufzuwirbeln und an der Oberfläche herumzuschlürfen und zu rülpsen und es war für die nächste halbe Stunde Essig. Danach gab es noch ein paar wenige, kurze Plötzen und ich musste zusammenpacken. Völlig unspektakulär aber die Dreifußrute ist entschneidert und ich bin ein bisschen braun geworden.


----------



## geomas

Mit der Eisangel Mitte Juli unterwegs und auch noch erfolgreich - bei Böhmermann würde man sagen „Eier aus Stahl”. 
Also Petri heil, lieber Mescalero!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> „Eier aus Stahl”



Allerdings- besser ists nicht zu umschreiben!- und auch von mir ein Petri lieber @Mescalero,

Schätze kommende Woche werden wir ernsthaft alle Eisangelrutenmodelle prüfen und diskutieren,
die nächste Woche kommen die ersten Berichte,
dann werden erste Diagramme und Hochrechnungen folgen die naturwissenschaftlich beweisen,
das Eisangeln die besten/schlechtesten Ruten für diesen und jenen Zweck sind
die Woche darauf folgen die ersten Bilder der Eisangel-Bauprojekte diverser Ükel, und natürlich
die unvermeidliche Resurgence in ca. 2Monaten, bei der sich herausstellt, das es eigentlich
unmöglich ist, Fische ohne 17ft 3teilermatchruteen zu fangen. Wetten?
hg
Mini

Gibts da eigentlich auch ein schönes Modell von Drennan, am besten mit Korkgriff?


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Gibts da eigentlich auch ein schönes Modell von Drennan, am besten mit Korkgriff?


Ja, natürlich! Das wird aber unter dem Pseudonym "Quantum/Magic Trout" vermarktet, weil man es sich nicht mit einer gewissen reaktionär-salmophoben Kundschaft verderben will. 

Glücklich machts trotzdem!

Ganz ernsthaft: für eine vernünftige Angelei ist so ein Ding selbstverständlich Murks, man kann höchstens fünf Meter werfen und es zieht die Schnur immer wieder in Richtung Füße, man wird quasi zum Vertikalangeln gezwungen. Am schmalen Bach reicht es aber, um die Pose bis in die Mitte zu pendeln und ein paar Meter treiben zu lassen. Eine okaye Notlösung eben.


----------



## Mescalero

Eben beim Sörfen drübergestolpert (Angelköder umsonst) :


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> ich bin schwer beeindruckt: hast Du doch tatsächlich extra ein Kescherstiel-Belastungstest-Gewicht mit an den Rhein geschleppt!



Da ich die Stärke des Stieles völlig falsch eingeschätzt habe, hatte ich sogar drei Gewichte dabei...
Eigentlich bräuchte ich garkeinen Kescher, da man dort die Fische gut stranden kann - und überhaupt; 2m ist doch ganz schön lang.. .


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da ich die Stärke des Stieles völlig falsch eingeschätzt habe, hatte ich sogar drei Gewichte dabei...
> Eigentlich bräuchte ich garkeinen Kescher, da man dort die Fische gut stranden kann - und überhaupt; 2m ist doch ganz schön lang.. .



Eventuell kannst Du den Belastungstest mit „Leichtbier” wiederholen.
Das Stranden als Landemöglichkeit - logo - leuchtet mir ein.


----------



## Papamopps

Mal eine Frage an die Kenner. 
Bin jetzt eine Woche zum Angeln an dem See, wo es letzte mal scjöne Brassen und so beim Feedern gab. 

Der See hat wohl keine Kanten und geht gleichmäßig bis auf 3-4m 

Was macht eigentlich den Unterschied aus, ob ich Feeder auf Grund
Oder
Match mit Waggler auf Grund mache?

Welche Vor oder Nachteile haben Feedern oder Match.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Papamopps: Den Fischen dürfte die Montage egal sein, wenn sie denn sensibel und unauffällig geknüpft ist. Ich glaube es ist Eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenzen. Ich persönlich finde die Angelei mit dem Waggler spannender, das Angeln mit Grundmontagen verzeiht jedoch eher mal die eine oder andere Unkonzentriertheit beim Biss.
Würdest Du auf weichem Grund fischen, würde ich auf jeden Fall den Waggler vorziehen, weil das Blei oder der Futterkorb einsinken können und so den für den Fisch spürbaren Widerstand erhöhen.


----------



## geomas

3-4m Wassertiefe: falls man den Waggler nicht als Slider fischt (=Laufpose) empfinde ich das Werfen mit einer so langen Montage als komplett entnervend.
Eine Mischmethode ist das Grundangeln mit Pose: man kann einen Futterkorb oder eine Bomb nutzen mit Posen wie dem Polaris-Float oder der Locslide-Pose.

Hier 






ist die Methode beschrieben.
So ein Polaris-Float bekommt man in D über Jenzi, dieLocSlide-Waggler sollte man bei ebay oder in online-Shops auch finden.


----------



## Tricast

Das Feedern ist einfacher (kein Loten), weniger Futter und weniger Aufwand als beim Wagglerfischen. Durch das einklipsen der Schnur erreicht man auch immer den gleichen Abstand und wenn die Richtung dann noch stimmt kann man so auch einen Futterplatz aufbauen. Der Haken liegt in der Nähe des Futters und die Bissanzeige über die Spitze ist weniger anstrengend als konzentriert auf die Pose zu schauen. Und Feedern ist effektiver und bringt mehr Fisch.
Das Angeln mit dem Waggler hat natürlich auch seinen Reiz, ist aber aufwendiger gerade bei Slidermontagen. Da müssen die Abstände stimmen zwischen Haken, Blei und Waggler; sonst gibt es Tüddel und das Vorfach hängt sich auf. Die LocSlide-Waggler sollem zwar einem das Ausloten ersparen aber ich kann dazu nichts sagen, da ich diese noch nie verwendet habe.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> 3-4m Wassertiefe: falls man den Waggler nicht als Slider fischt (=Laufpose) empfinde ich das Werfen mit einer so langen Montage als komplett entnervend.
> Eine Mischmethode ist das Grundangeln mit Pose: man kann einen Futterkorb oder eine Bomb nutzen mit Posen wie dem Polaris-Float oder der Locslide-Pose.
> 
> Hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ist die Methode beschrieben.
> So ein Polaris-Float bekommt man in D über Jenzi, dieLocSlide-Waggler sollte man bei ebay oder in online-Shops auch finden.



Ich stelle es mir schwierig vor einen Liter rote Maden zu bekommen.


----------



## geomas

Ich habe das Polaris-Float 2 oder 3x probiert und kann nur sagen es funktioniert (auch ohne rote Maden, lieber Heinz).
Sowohl das Polaris- als auch das LocSlide-Float sind recht große Posen mit viel Auftrieb (den brauchen sie prinzipbedingt auch).
Zum Angeln damit empfiehlt sich keine zu zarte Matchrute, es darf gerne eine etwas kernigere Posenrute sein oder gar eine der „Allround-Ruten” mit 20-40g WG. Man könnte sogar eine der sonst zur Posen-Angelei eher ungeeigneten Avon-Ruten benutzen ;-))
Wichtig ist, daß man die Rute gut ablegen kann, denn die Schnur sollte zur Pose hin gespannt sein.






Die Montage ist supersimpel, hier habe ich ein „Tellerblei” als Bomb benutzt. Alternativ gingen auch Futterkörbe oder anders geformte Bleigewichte.
Vorfachlänge wie beim Feedern nach Gusto. Das hier ist das Polaris-Float (im Jenzi-Vertrieb).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich stelle es mir schwierig vor einen Liter rote Maden zu bekommen.



Warum?
Kannst doch bestellen:





						Gefärbte Maden (rot) 0,5 Liter Beutel mit Späne, 5,61 €
					

Gefärbte Maden (rot) 0,5 Liter Beutel mit Späne - Verwenden in Deutschland nicht erlaubt!




					www.angelkoederversand.de


----------



## rustaweli

Petri allen Fängern und vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte!
Freut mich sehr @geomas mit der Entschneiderung der neuen Rute. Als Picker Neuling muß ich mich auch noch an die Spitze gewöhnen. Wann warten, wann anhauen. Hatte sie mal mit der Aqualite von meinem Sohn verglichen um die Spitzen einordnen zu können, sowie deren Arbeit. Sehr dünn sind sie ja beide und die Aqualite kann ich einschätzen vom leichten Grundangeln her. Optisch kommt für mich die Aqualite sogar feiner daher, vor allem hinten raus.




Aber ein 30 Gramm Test zeigte mir den Unterschied.







Aber werde das mit dem echten Pickern auch noch hinbekommen.
Aber irgendwie ist die Daiwa schon zart und als festere Picker ebenso zu nutzen.
Sorry, schweife ab... Hach, alte Liebe rostet wohl wirklich nicht. Vielleicht borgt mein Junge sie mir Mal.
So, wo war ich gerade? Ach ja, Petri meine Herren und schöne Gerte, Geo!


----------



## Papamopps

Ok, danke für die Antworten. 

Bisher habe ich die Match mit einem kleinen vorbebleiten Waggler (15cm) für Angel in kurzer Entfernung genommen. Und ja, die vertüddelgefahr ist größer. Stimmt. Spannend ist es schon, auf die Pose zu schauen.

Das Feedern habe ich auch im See oft mit Schlaufenmontage gemacht und damit fast jeden Biss verwertet. Bringt viel Fisch. 

Vielleicht konzentriere ich mich auch lieber auf Classic Feeder und Methodfeeder und lass den Posenkram , (bis auf Stippe für Köfi abends auf Hecht und Zander) zu Hause. 

Denn schön wäre, wenn ein Karpfen mal rumkäme... und da wäre Match nix. 

Danke!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Allerdings- besser ists nicht zu umschreiben!- und auch von mir ein Petri lieber @Mescalero,
> 
> Schätze kommende Woche werden wir ernsthaft alle Eisangelrutenmodelle prüfen und diskutieren,
> die nächste Woche kommen die ersten Berichte,
> dann werden erste Diagramme und Hochrechnungen folgen die naturwissenschaftlich beweisen,
> das Eisangeln die besten/schlechtesten Ruten für diesen und jenen Zweck sind
> die Woche darauf folgen die ersten Bilder der Eisangel-Bauprojekte diverser Ükel, und natürlich
> die unvermeidliche Resurgence in ca. 2Monaten, bei der sich herausstellt, das es eigentlich
> unmöglich ist, Fische ohne 17ft 3teilermatchruteen zu fangen. Wetten?
> hg
> Mini
> 
> Gibts da eigentlich auch ein schönes Modell von Drennan, am besten mit Korkgriff?





Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich! Das wird aber unter dem Pseudonym "Quantum/Magic Trout" vermarktet, weil man es sich nicht mit einer gewissen reaktionär-salmophoben Kundschaft verderben will.
> 
> Glücklich machts trotzdem!
> 
> Ganz ernsthaft: für eine vernünftige Angelei ist so ein Ding selbstverständlich Murks, man kann höchstens fünf Meter werfen und es zieht die Schnur immer wieder in Richtung Füße, man wird quasi zum Vertikalangeln gezwungen. Am schmalen Bach reicht es aber, um die Pose bis in die Mitte zu pendeln und ein paar Meter treiben zu lassen. Eine okaye Notlösung eben.


Nicht lachen... aber ich habe mir vor gut zwei Jahrzehnten auch ein kleines Sortiment solcher Eisangeln zugelegt und gebaut. Vom halbmeterlangen "beringten Rollenhalter" bis zur beinahe echten Kleinangelrute mit einem guten Meter ist da alles mögliche dabei. Hauptsächlich um damit in dem kleinen Bergbacherl hinter dem Haus zu "schwarzeln" - da bin ich ganz ehrlich. Aber am meisten Spass haben die Winzdinger an Stegen, oder vom Hausboot in Irland gemacht. Eine kleine Achsrolle, so wie man sie auch zum Eisfischen benutzt, ein Mormyschka, oder auch bloss ein Klemmblei vor dem Haken mit ein paar Maden und dann senkrecht in die Fluten zu den Barschen. Ein herrlicher Zeitvertreib, der auch durchaus pfannenfüllend sein kann.

Mit der meterlangen Telerute kann man durchaus auch ganz respektable Wurfweiten erzielen und verhältnismäßig große Fische drillen. Aus dem superleichten und enorm kompakten Zeug, ich zähle dazu auch die Pocket Poles mit sehr kurzem Transportmaß, könnte man durchaus eine Methode machen, wenn man halbwegs dafür taugliche Gewässer hat. An den großen Flüssen ist es aber Quastsch und Dollerei. Schaut einfach zu bekloppt aus, wenn man an der Spundwand mit einer 80 cm Rute und einem 3 m Kescher hantiert.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> bis zur beinahe echten Kleinangelrute mit einem guten Meter .... Eine kleine Achsrolle, so wie man sie auch zum Eisfischen benutzt, .... bloss ein Klemmblei vor dem Haken mit ein paar Maden ... Ein herrlicher Zeitvertreib, der auch durchaus pfannenfüllend sein kann.



Das klingt auch nach einer kurzweiligen Grundelbeschaffungsmethode, auf Sicht an der flachen Steinpackung zwischen den sandigen Flächen zwischen den grossen Steinbrocken, zap-zarapp.
Das übrigens schon jetzt handgebaute Kleinstruten im Ukelbestand vorhanden sind, war mir gestern bereits beim Abfassen des scherzhaften Postings  klar- ich war mir nur nicht sicher, wer es sein könnte, aber einen gewissen bayrischstämmigen Anrheiner hatte ich schon im Verdacht.. 

hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das klingt auch nach einer kurzweiligen Grundelbeschaffungsmethode, auf Sicht an der flachen Steinpackung zwischen den sandigen Flächen zwischen den grossen Steinbrocken, zap-zarapp.
> Das übrigens schon jetzt handgebaute Kleinstruten im Ukelbestand vorhanden sind, war mir gestern bereits beim Abfassen des scherzhaften Postings  klar- ich war mir nur nicht sicher, wer es sein könnte, aber einen gewissen bayrischstämmigen Anrheiner hatte ich schon im Verdacht..
> 
> hg
> Dein
> Minimax


Aus einem abgelegten Oberteil einer alten Fliegenrute, Sektkorken, reichlich Klebstoff u.s.w. lassen sich in finsteren Winternächten die dollsten Sachen basteln. Hauptsache es lässt sich diskret unter dem weiten Lodenumhang diskret transportieren. 

In manchen Belangen haben die Menschen der Alpen eben ein tiefes inneres Bedürfnis, den sorglos Besitzenden ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ...abgelegten Oberteil einer alten Fliegenrute, Sektkorken, reichlich Klebstoff u.s.w. lassen sich in finsteren Winternächten die dollsten Sachen...



Ho..ho..ho...allerdings, allerdings...mhhhh...


----------



## Andal

Ich habe es ja schon mal geschrieben. Es wird der Tag kommen, wo ich im besten Camouflage angetan unter den dichtesten Büschen verborgen und mit dem diskretesten Schwarzanglergerät auf die Kontrollmacht harre. Und wenn die meint, sie müsse den Hammer schwingen, zücke ich ganz gelassen alle notwendigen Angelpapiere ... und ergötze mich an dem saublöde aus der Wäsche schauenden Gesicht!


----------



## Andal

...einfach so. Pour fait jolie!


----------



## Slappy

Verehrte Herren. 
Ich muss mal wieder mit einer Kauffrage nerven. 
Diesmal geht es um Rutentaschen. 
Ich Suche eine Tasche um 2, ggf auch 3 Ruten zu transportieren. Als Maß dient sie Drennan S7 Avon Quiver 11ft. Die größte Rolle die Platz finden muss wäre eine Daiwa ninja Match & Feeder LT 4000-c.
Gerne ein sehr minimalistisches Design.


----------



## Tricast

@Slappy : Wir haben unsere Rutentaschen alle auf Hardcase umgestellt. Die aktuellen Rutentaschen sind von Matrix (hat aber was mit unserer Messe zu tun). Diese Rutentaschen gibt es aber auch von allen anderen Firmen wie z.B. Drennan, Spro, MS, Sensas und so fort.
Man muß nur schauen was man genau will ob mit Schirmtasche und Fach für Banksticks oder nur die nackte Tasche.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Verehrte Herren.
> Ich muss mal wieder mit einer Kauffrage nerven.
> Diesmal geht es um Rutentaschen.
> Ich Suche eine Tasche um 2, ggf auch 3 Ruten zu transportieren. Als Maß dient sie Drennan S7 Avon Quiver 11ft. Die größte Rolle die Platz finden muss wäre eine Daiwa ninja Match & Feeder LT 4000-c.
> Gerne ein sehr minimalistisches Design.


Ich nutze die Quiverbag von Korum in Gross, mit Platz für 5 montierte Ruten, die gibt es aber auch in etwas kleiner, ich finde sie sehr praktisch und möchte sie nicht missen. Platz finden neben den Ruten Banksticks, Shelter und ein gummierter Klappkescher


----------



## Andal

Ich hab so einen Quiver von Chub. Außen gehen zwei, oder mit sanfter Gewalt auch drei Ruten ran und in die offene "Röhre" halt alles, was rein muss und geht. Noch eine aufgesetzte Tasche für die Banksticks und einen Riemen zum umhängen.

Diese geschlossenen Rutentaschen mag ich nicht so. Irgendwas passt irgendwie nie... zu kurz, zu lang... die sind so "deutsch"!


----------



## Professor Tinca

In einer geschlossenen drei- oder vierfachen Tasche sind die Ruten aber auf jeden Fall besser geschützt.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe zwei von Spro, recht günstig und eigentlich auch sehr praktisch. Platz für montierte (aber nicht zusammengesteckte) Ruten sowie lange Extrataschen für Kescher, Bankstick usw.
Nur genutzt werden sie kaum...


----------



## geomas

#futteral
Man muß etwas aufpassen - manche Futterale sind ziemlich knapp geschnitten. Da bin ich ein paar Mal auf der Nase gelandet beim Onlinekauf.
Deshalb würde ich auch keine generellen Empfehlungen abgeben.
Für normal schlanke 12ft-Ruten (Ausdrücklich: ohne Riesenringe oder große Rollen) halte ich das Drennan Specialist Double Rod Sleeve* für ne gute Wahl.
Da passen 2 montierte Ruten hinein, extra Quivertips, außen Banksticks, Kescherstab und ein schlanker Schirm.


*) https://www.drennantackle.com/products/luggage/specialist-luggage/specialist-double-rod-sleeve/


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In einer geschlossenen drei- oder vierfachen Tasche sind die Ruten aber auf jeden Fall besser geschützt.


Das mag sein. Aber man könnte auch gleich den ganzen Bauernschrank mitnehmen, der die guten Ruten zu Hause so fein beschirmt.


----------



## geomas

So, geht gleich noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan. Ziel ist es, endlich die gute Shimano Stippe zu entschnedern (Vögel zählen nicht).
Die 7ft-Picker kommt mit, wird aber erst eingesetzt, nachdem oder falls ich mit der Stippe erfolgreich war.
Pinkies und LB und Knoblauch-Pellets kommen als Köder mit, auch 2 Sorten Softpellets und der Knoblauch-Mais.
Die nächsten Tage soll das Wetter hier nicht so sommerlich werden, also „ran an den Speck”, solange die Sonne scheint.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber man könnte auch gleich den ganzen Bauernschrank mitnehmen, die die guten Ruten zu Hause so fein beschirmt.



Nachteil der Quiver oder ganz offen getragenen Ruten könnte sein, daß man leichter mit den Ruten (Sehne, Ringe) in irgendwelchen Zweigen oder Sträuchern hängen bleibt beim Weg zur Angelstelle. So meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber man könnte auch gleich *den ganzen Bauernschrank mitnehmen,* die die guten Ruten zu Hause so fein beschirmt.




Dafür gibt 's ja dann die Transportkarre.






Aber davon ab ist es schon doof wenn die Ruten und anhängige Montagen an Büsche und Bäume schlagen bzw. dran hängen bleiben - außer man hat gepflasterte Wege bis an die Angelstelle. Das ist hier bei mir leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## Andal

Deswegen gibt es für jeden Geschmack und jeden Angler was passendes!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


----------



## daci7

Wo wir grad dabei sind: hat jemand erfahrung mit den Drennan Slimline Double Rod Hardcases? Die lachen mich schon länger an ...

Ansonsten nutze ich vieles. Vom einfachen Karpfen-Holdall-Monsterfutteral über diverse dünnwandige Rucksackteile, zwei verschiedene Quiver mit und ohne Einzelfutteralen und ein Sportex Supersafe. Die haben alle irgendwo ihre Einsatzgebiete


----------



## Andal

Taschen, Futterale und Kescher sind irgendwie the never ending Story.


----------



## Slappy

Die Quiver bags sehen so wuchtig aus.

Das Drennan Rod Sleeve gefällt mir sehr gut. Scheinbar aber etwas schwer zu bekommen.

Matrix ist mir zu viel. Das wirkt sehr nach Wettkampf oder so. Aber Hardcase an sich oder so Semihardcase hat schon irgendwas.

Platz brauch ich in der Tasche eigentlich nur für die Ruten plus Rolle, Kescher und eventuell Banksticks.



Andal schrieb:


> Taschen, Futterale und Kescher sind irgendwie the never ending Story.


Das stimmt wohl


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dafür gibt 's ja dann die Transportkarre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber davon ab ist es schon doof wenn die Ruten und anhängige Montagen an Büsche und Bäume schlagen bzw. dran hängen bleiben - außer man hat gepflasterte Wege bis an die Angelstelle. Das ist hier bei mir leider nicht der Fall.


Ich habe gehört, dass es solche Karren mittlerweile sogar mit E-Motor und Accu geben soll...


----------



## Minimax

#Rutenfutterale/Quiver:
Ich stehe irgendwie mit allen Produkten dieser Kategorien auf Kriegsfuss- was verrückt ist, denn es gibt fast so viel Auswahl wie an Ruten selbst, aber irgendwas ist immer, zu kurz, zu lang, falsche Aufteilung... Quiver hab ich mal versucht, aber beim gedanken an eine Batterie ungeschützer, hervorstehender Rutenspitzen wurde mir nach einzwie haarigen Situationen beim EInladen in den Kofferraum Angst und Bange- da hab ich meinen Korum Quiver an Bruder @Kochtopf vererbt, der gut damit zurechtkommt- und auch @Andal mag ja scheints die Quiver. Dessen etwas diffuse Kritik an den Futteralen "sind so... deutsch" ich auf emotionaler Ebene voll Teile, ich weiss genau was er meint. Jedenfalls sind alle Anstrengungen, mir mal ein schönes neues Futteral zu kaufen an dem einen oder anderen Killerkriterium zerschellt:

Ich selber habe daher seit Jahren ein Futteral der unglaublich cringy Deutsch-Marke Behr in 1,50 mit zwei Fächern, Keschertasche und vier Aufsatztaschen*. Es ist stabil, zeigt keine Abnutzungen, ist grün und so langweilig, prestigelos und unsexy wie etwas nur sein kann. Und natürlich sportet es weithin sichtbar das peinliche "Behr" Logo, bei dessen Anblick jeder Tweedrmützentragende Specialist zu Staub zerfällt**. Ich mag es nicht, aber was soll ich machen? Erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Wenn Ruten und Rollen die Autos und Heimkinolösungen des Angelgerätes sind, dann sind Rutenfutterale die Waschmaschinen.

hg
Minimax

*Sehr Praktisch um Ersatzspulen und E-Bissanzeiger darin zu vergessen und sie daher neu zu kaufen.
Auch gut um Verderbliche Köder und Proviant zu verstauen und nach 6 Monaten wiederzufinden.
Ach ja, ca. 0,0005mm zu kurz, als das eine Kanne Bier reinpasst, weiter so Behr, fuxx DIN!

**Nicht das ich hier einmal einen in freier Wildbahn getroffen hätte. Vermutlich sehen sie von weitem mein Futteral und verbergen sich im DIckicht aus Angst
davor, das ich mich mit ihnen über Büchsenmais, Schleienklopse und lebende Köfis unterhalten möchte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Montierte Ruten ans Wasser zu tragen geht für mich garnicht - ich halte das für eine Unsitte, die einen zur Nachlässigkeit verleitet.. .
Vielleicht stapeln (oder würden stapeln falls mein Weib nicht, wie ich es vermute, schon Vieles auf dem Trödel verramscht hat/hätte..) sich deshalb so viele ungenutzte Futterale und Taschen im Keller.. .
Gerne benutze ich so Transportsäcke von Sonnenschirmen - da passen einige unmontierte Ruten rein.


----------



## geomas

Ha! Endlich! Die Shimano-Stippe konnte im 4., 5. oder 6. Anlauf entschneidert werden. Ein 20er Plötz gab sich die Ehre auf 2 kleine Softpellets. 
Jetzt ist der Druck weg, ich kann ganz entspannt pietschen


----------



## Andal

Was mich an den festen Rutentaschen, den Semihard und steinharten Röhren nervt... sie bleiben am Angelplatz eine Stolperfalle und beim Stellungswechsel sperrig. Aber wie bei den Taschen auch. Eine perfekte Lösung wird es wohl erst am Abend der Jüngsten Tages geben - und dann brauch ich sie auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Druck weg, ich kann ganz entspannt pietschen



Ich bin total entsetzt- ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Du so etwas wie Fangdruck verspüren könntest- bis gerade eben warst Du mein Yates auf Erden! Eine Welt bricht zusammen
Aber natürlich kräftiges Petri, weiter so!


----------



## Mescalero

@Slappy 
Das längere meiner Futterale liegt hier nur rum, das war noch nie an der frischen Luft. Gegen Portoerstattung kannst du es haben - dann hättest du zumindest eine Idee von der benötigten Größe, Aufteilung usw. Gedacht ist es für zwei Ruten.


----------



## Andal

Den Druck eine unentjungferte Angel zu führen, kann ich bei aller Gelassenheit gut nachvollziehen. Es geht ja dabei nicht darum, dass man es tut, sondern wer sich für das erste Mal gnädig zeigt. Denkt mal zurück, als eure Rute den ersten Dienst unter vier Augen zu verrichten hatte.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein gewagter Vergleich!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Den Druck eine unentjungferte Angel zu führen, kann ich bei aller Gelassenheit gut nachvollziehen. Es geht ja dabei nicht darum, dass man es tut, sondern wer sich für das erste Mal gnädig zeigt. Denkt mal zurück, als eure Rute den ersten Dienst unter vier Augen zu verrichten hatte.



Der Drill war nur von kurzer Dauer.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein gewagter Vergleich!


Finde ich jetzt gar nicht. Es ist maximal emotional..... schließlich geht es auch um ein erinnerungswürdiges Erstlingswerk. So und so!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Drill war nur von kurzer Dauer.


Egal - es war ein Drill!


----------



## Andal

Denkt an euren ersten Fisch, an den ersten vorzeigbaren Fisch, an den ersten Raubfisch, an den ersten Fisch mit offiziellen Papieren.


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Das längere meiner Futterale liegt hier nur rum, das war noch nie an der frischen Luft. Gegen Portoerstattung kannst du es haben - dann hättest du zumindest eine Idee von der benötigten Größe, Aufteilung usw. Gedacht ist es für zwei Ruten.


Auch wenn Spro jetzt nicht das schönste vor dem Herren ist, würde ich dein Angebot gerne annehmen. ￼￼


----------



## geomas

Wieso "unter 4 Augen"? Müsst Ihr jetzt auch noch auf Brillenträgern herumreiten?

Der dritte Plötz wurde erstippt, es läuft zäh, macht aber dennoch Spaß.
Jetzt geht die neue alte kurze Picker noch mal an den Start.


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Was mich an den festen Rutentaschen, den Semihard und steinharten Röhren nervt... sie bleiben am Angelplatz eine Stolperfalle und beim Stellungswechsel sperrig. Aber wie bei den Taschen auch. Eine perfekte Lösung wird es wohl erst am Abend der Jüngsten Tages geben - und dann brauch ich sie auch nicht mehr.


Genau das ist es aber, was mich besonders an den Teilen erfreut. Die kann ich gemütlich an den Baum/Stein/besoffenen Angelkumpel lehnen und muss eben nicht bangen, dass das Teil als ätzende Fußfessl nur darauf wartet, dass ich reinlatsche.
Ebenso brauche ich nicht immer einen vollkommen nutzlosen riesigen einteiligen Kescherstab mit mir rumschleppen, nur damit das Teil einigermaßen in Form bleibt.
Und wenn's regnet dreh ich das Ding einfach mit der harten Seite nach oben und muss das nicht noch unter den Schirm zwängen.
Man sieht: Jeder Jeck is anders. Und nur weils mir passt muss es noch lange nicht meinem Nachbarn passen.


----------



## Tricast

Slappy schrieb:


> Das Drennan Rod Sleeve gefällt mir sehr gut. Scheinbar aber etwas schwer zu bekommen.
> 
> Matrix ist mir zu viel. Das wirkt sehr nach Wettkampf oder so. Aber Hardcase an sich oder so Semihardcase hat schon irgendwas.
> 
> Platz brauch ich in der Tasche eigentlich nur für die Ruten plus Rolle, Kescher und eventuell Banksticks.
> 
> 
> Das stimmt wohl



Matrix wirkt sehr nach Wettkampf oder so? Und Drennan nicht? Drennan ist der Sponsor der englischen Nationalmannschaft im Posenangeln. Die laufen von unten bis oben mit Drennan-Klamotten rum und nicht umsonst ist der Alan Scotthorne das Aushängeschild der Firma Drennan. Also man braucht Drennan nicht so in den Himmel zu heben und zu verklären; Ihr könnt froh sein dass der überhaupt auf Festland liefert und Euch überhaupt was verkauft. Ich würde mir eine Rutentasche aussuchen die meinen Anforderungen entspricht und nicht auf Namen schielen. Außer es ist Cormoran.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Es wäre halt toll, wenn sie mit Aufnähern und nicht nur mit Textildrucken arbeiten würden.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Matrix wirkt sehr nach Wettkampf oder so? Und Drennan nicht? Drennan ist der Sponsor der englischen Nationalmannschaft im Posenangeln. Die laufen von unten bis oben mit Drennan-Klamotten rum und nicht umsonst ist der Alan Scotthorne das Aushängeschild der Firma Drennan. Also man braucht Drennan nicht so in den Himmel zu heben und zu verklären; Ihr könnt froh sein dass der überhaupt auf Festland liefert und Euch überhaupt was verkauft. Ich würde mir eine Rutentasche aussuchen die meinen Anforderungen entspricht und nicht auf Namen schielen. Außer es ist Cormoran.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ich stimme Heinz zu- Stilistisch hat sich Drennan eben auch auf Türkistöne verlagert, sieht man auf Ruten und Textilien, und zeigt ganz deutlich, das sie eher für die Matchman als die Bushwacker produzieren (funktional ändert das ja nichts an ihren Produkten). Auch der Hinweis auf Scotthorne trifft ins Schwarze. 
Außerdem stimme ich seinem letzen Satz und ganz besonders dem Kleingedruckten zu. 
Übrigens habe ich doch das deutliche Gefühl, das nach einer kurzen Hoffnungsvollen Phase der stilistischen Strenge Ruten im Design wieder bunter und flashier werden-
auch dies völlig funktionsunabhängig, aber wie ich finde bemerkbar?
DIe Frage stelle ich übrigens als bekennende Tackletart- ich weiss das es eine Menge Leute gibt, denen diese Dinge egal sind, und recht haben sie aus ihrer Perspektive.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Es wäre halt toll, wenn sie mit Aufnähern und nicht nur mit Textildrucken arbeiten würden.


Und mit Aufklebern. Meine Sitzkiepe ist immer noch halbnackt.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin total entsetzt- ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Du so etwas wie Fangdruck verspüren könntest- bis gerade eben warst Du mein Yates auf Erden! Eine Welt bricht zusammen
> Aber natürlich kräftiges Petri, weiter so!



Haha, einen gewissen Fangdruck verspüre ich selten, aber in diesem Fall war ich schon fast sicher, daß ein „Super Ultegra”-Fluch auf der Stippe oder meiner Person liegen würde. Speziell nach dem gestrigen Tag (Stichwort Möwe). Deshalb die Erleichterung.


----------



## Andal

Die Aufnäher sind ja sehr dauerhaft und haltbar. Ideal um Risse und Löcher in Kleidung und Ausrüstung zu kaschieren.... hatte mal in der Schulzeit eine Jeans, die bestand praktisch nur noch aus solchen Flicken. Die trug ich nie, wenn wir Sport hatten. Zu viel Angst vor Diebstahl....


----------



## geomas

Tja, die Stippe habe ich nach ner Weile und drei auf Softpellets (heute gingen die Drennan YumYums besser als die von Bait-Tech) gefangenen Plötz beiseite gelegt. 

Die Montage an der Picker sah heute wie folgt aus: Microkarabinerwirbelchen auf der Schnur, in dieses Dingens ne 3,5g-Flatbomb eingehängt, gebremst von einem schwarzen Posenstopper (die gelblichen Stopper mag ich nicht, wenn mit Maden/Pinkies gefüttert oder geangelt wird) und direkt an der 0,14er Hauptschnur ein erschreckend groß wirkender Owner Chinta.
Hab es zuerst mit dem Knoblauchmais probiert, aber ohen Erfolg. Die Pinkies brachten sofort nen Ukelei, gefolgt von nem recht agilen 35er Brassen (recht dunkel und deutlich sportlicher als sein Kamerad gestern). Dann gab es Güstern, habe neben den Pinkies auch ne rote Gummimade auf den Haken gezogen und damit weitere Bliccas sowie einen zweiten etwa 35 Brassen landen können.
Für U20-Güstern wirkt die Gummimade aber offenbar als Bißbremse - sie kriegen den „beladenen Haken” nur schlecht ins Maul.

An der Picker-Montage muß ich noch feilen, am liebsten wäre mir ne Montur a la Helicopter mit kleiner Bomb am Ende und kurzem Hakenseitenarm. Muß mal drauf rumdenken. Ist schon seltsam, wenn sich das Rütchen beim Rauspendeln einer 1/8oz Bomb biegt...


----------



## Slappy

Tricast schrieb:


> Matrix wirkt sehr nach Wettkampf oder so? Und Drennan nicht? Drennan ist der Sponsor der englischen Nationalmannschaft im Posenangeln. Die laufen von unten bis oben mit Drennan-Klamotten rum und nicht umsonst ist der Alan Scotthorne das Aushängeschild der Firma Drennan. Also man braucht Drennan nicht so in den Himmel zu heben und zu verklären; Ihr könnt froh sein dass der überhaupt auf Festland liefert und Euch überhaupt was verkauft. Ich würde mir eine Rutentasche aussuchen die meinen Anforderungen entspricht und nicht auf Namen schielen. Außer es ist Cormoran.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Die Drennantaschen mit den türkis drauf schon. Mir gefallen die grunen/olivefarbigen von Drennan. 
Natürlich gebe ich dir recht. Das Label welches die Tasche produziert ist und sollte nicht der Grund für den Kauf sein. Pelzer hat auch eine die mir optisch gut gefällt. Aber Dank unseres lieben @Mescalero kommt bald eine hier an. Dann hab ich wenigstens eine hier die ich als Richtwert nehmen kann. Und wer weiß, mit etwas Glück gefällt die mir sogar so gut das ich keine abdere mehr brauche.


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo werte Ükelaner,
ich melde mich mit einem *dicken Petri @all*  wieder zurück nach meiner Elternzeit, wenn auch nicht mit einem Angelbericht. Der muss noch zwei bis drei Wochen warten, dann endlich hat die entbehrungsreiche Zeit ein Ende. Dann sind 7-8 Wochen ohne Angelzeit vorüber. Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie es mich in den Fingern juckt endlich wieder den Fischen nachstellen zu können. Vor allem bin ich  gespannt, wie sich die Angelei am Altwasser verändert hat, zurzeit werden die Ufer besfestigt und wieder aufgefüllt, in Kombi mit der Entschlammung kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass sich neue Swims ergeben haben, die es zu erkunden gilt wenn es die Zeit zulässt. 
Eure Angelberichte und Experimente habe ich mit Wehmut und auch ein bisschen Qual verfolgt, und doch freue ich mich jedesmal wieder darüber.
So long….


----------



## Andal

Hab mal wieder in Sachen Kescher zugeschlagen... es fehlte einfach noch ein smarter Stecken fürs bewegliche Fischen am Rhein. Da ist der 300 cm von Zebco doch etwas zu unhandlich und auch in der Länge selten nötig.

Also wurde es ein FTM Goliat in kompakten 180 cm, einer schlanken, aber sehr robusten Bauweise. @Kochtopf und @geomas wird es zwar die Akne ins Antlitz treiben, weil er nicht komplett schwarz ist und weil es aus der Puff-Trutten Ecke stammt, aber mir ist das wurscht. Form follows function! 

Btw... über den Preis, die nicht mal 48 h Lieferzeit und den kostenfreien Versand über Ebay kann man wirklich nicht klagen!









						FTM Goliat Kescherstab 1,80m - Pro-Fishing
					

FTM Kescherstock Goliat ein Kescherstab der alle schnellen Aktionen mit macht




					pro-fishing.de


----------



## Mescalero

Der könnte mir auch gefallen!

WENN man ihn zweimal durchsägte. So müsste ich jedes Mal die Sitzbank vom Auto umklappen oder den Stecken auf dem noch zu kaufenden Dachgepäckträger anbinden. Aber sicher sind deine Spots fußläufig erreichbar.

Möge er lange halten!


----------



## Andal

Ab wie vielen Keschern und Taschen gilt man eigentlich als Fetischist? Ich möchte den Augenblick des Wandels auf keinen Fall verpassen!


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der könnte mir auch gefallen!
> 
> WENN man ihn zweimal durchsägte. So müsste ich jedes Mal die Sitzbank vom Auto umklappen oder den Stecken auf dem noch zu kaufenden Dachgepäckträger anbinden. Aber sicher sind deine Spots fußläufig erreichbar.
> 
> Möge er lange halten!


Ich habe es 300 m bis zum Wasser. Da sind Transportprobleme eher zu vernachlässigen. Eine 2-teilige 12 ft. Rute ist ja auch nicht kleiner beim Transport. 

KescherSTÄBE halten bei mir eigentlich ganz gut aus, nur die KescherNETZE verschleisse ich doch recht zuverlässig.


----------



## Tricast

Warum kommt FTM aus der "Puff-Trutten" Ecke? Fishing Tackle Max bietet als Großhänler das gesamte Programm wie alle anderen auch und eine Sparte ist halt "TFT" (Trout Fishing Tackle). Bekannt ist FTM (Fishing Tackle Max) für die Zusammenarbeit mit Tubertini und als Köder-Lieferant. Einen Namen haben die sich gemacht mit dem Friedfischangeln, ob nun Feeder oder Pose und eben mit TFT. Es ist nun mal so, der Markt für das Forellenangeln im Puff ist schon ganz beachtlich auch in Deutschland. Ganz verrückt sind die Italiener darauf, deshalb kommen auch viele Entwicklungen aus Italien wie z.B. der Sbirolino.
Solange der Kescherstock nicht vom schwarzen Vogel kommt ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Der Schwarze Vogel ist eh bäh! Der Kescherstock wird halt explizit in dieser Ecke angeboten. Mich jucken die farblichen Applikationen nicht die Bohne. Im Gegenteil. Man sieht den Stecken im Gras viel besser!


----------



## geomas

Ha, ich wünsch Dir viel gut nutzbare Freizeit, lieber Racklinger, und daß die Arbeiten am Gewässer zu Deinem Vorteil ausfallen mögen.

Glückwunsch zum einteiligen Kescherstiel, Andal! 
Möge er alsbald einem Belastungstest unterzogen werden, und zwar nicht mit Plastikbierflaschen (hallo, lieber rhinefisher ;-))

Und nun packe ich mal meine Vorurteile aus: FTM assoziiere ich irgendwie eher mit schrecklich bunten Artikeln als mit hochwertigen Angelprodukten.
Habe ein paar Sachen („Teigstecher” mit falscher Durchmesserangabe, Hakenlöser) von denen, die Qualität würde ich mit „durchwachsen” beschreiben.
Zur FTM-Spezialabteilung TFT wiederum, nun ja, da sag oder schreib ich hier besser gar nüscht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe einen Kescherstock von FTM und habe mehrfach erwähnt, dass er gut geraten ist und das Design Verhältnismäßig Schlicht ist. Also Kescherstangen können die!


----------



## Andal

Dem Stecken sei zur "Ehrenrettung" aber gesagt, dass er auch als Wurfstab für die Futterkelle empfohlen wird. Ein eindeutiger Verweis aufs Specimen Fishing!

Wobei ich da mehr auf den Knüppel von Jenzi zähle. Wahrlich nicht filigran, aber endstabil. Da zerlegt es eher die Futterschaufel, als den Stab.

...und wilde Tiere lassen sich mit dem auch erschlagen - auch richtig große!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kescherstock von FTM und habe mehrfach erwähnt, dass er gut geraten ist und das Design Verhältnismäßig Schlicht ist. Also Kescherstangen können die!


Schau mal nach, ob da nicht irgendwo ganz klein 'Tubertini' draufsteht- ist bei meinem FTM Kescherstock so- und Telekram können die Tubertinis.


----------



## daci7

Ich hab heut auch noch was gekriegt- zur Ükeljagd mit dem Kurzen.
Der Kenner erkennt es natürlich sofort.



















Groetjes


----------



## Mescalero

Auf so ein Päckchen warte ich auch seit sechs Wochen....
Diese Stippchen sind wirklich unschlagbar für das kleine Geld. Wenn nur diese Lieferzeiten nicht wären, gefühlt wird das immer schlimmer.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob da nicht irgendwo ganz klein 'Tubertini' draufsteht- ist bei meinem FTM Kescherstock so- und Telekram können die Tubertinis.


Bei dem verlinkten ist das tatsächlich so. Grübel, grübel und studier‘....
https://www.angelplatz.de/ftm-kescherstange-luis-mini-2-40m--zf0104


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Auf so ein Päckchen warte ich auch seit sechs Wochen....
> Diese Stippchen sind wirklich unschlagbar für das kleine Geld. Wenn nur diese Lieferzeiten nicht wären, gefühlt wird das immer schlimmer.


Über Ebay geht es eigentlich, oder ich hatte bisher das große Glück, dass der Postcontainer schon gut voll war.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei dem verlinkten ist das tatsächlich so. Grübel, grübel und studier‘....
> https://www.angelplatz.de/ftm-kescherstange-luis-mini-2-40m--zf0104


Bei AP sollen die Lieferzeiten ja ähnlich ausfallen, wie aus China.


----------



## Mescalero

Manchmal gehts wirklich mit dem Teufel zu....komisch ist es jedenfalls, eben war die Post da!


----------



## Andal

...und beim nächsten Ük-T fuchteln dann alle mit 10,- € Stippen herum!


----------



## geomas

Sehr cool, Glückwünsche an @daci7 und @Mescalero zu den Whips!

Die „Strippen” oben an den Ruten mag ich mittlerweile sehr, finde die Schnurbefestigung daran ist einfach und schnell.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...und beim nächsten Ük-T fuchteln dann alle mit 10,- € Stippen herum!



Oh Gott, sag jetzt bitte nicht, daß Du fette 10€ für Deine Ginner bezahlt hast.
Meine war viiiel billiger incl. Versand.


(habe eben mal nachgesehen: es waren unfaßbare 6,72€ incl. Versand für die Ginner 540 und 4,96€ incl. Versand für die kurze 360er)


----------



## Tikey0815

Also, wenn eines immer gewähr ist, ist es der Tacklewahn  Liebäugel auch schon wieder mit einer neuen Rutentasche


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> Wo wir grad dabei sind: hat jemand erfahrung mit den Drennan Slimline Double Rod Hardcases? Die lachen mich schon länger an ...
> 
> ...



Die kenne ich nicht, habe aber einige der optisch ähnlichen Single/Double Sleeves und die sind sehr „slim” geschnitten.
Also abhängig von der Position des Rollenhalters auf dem Griffstück passen einige Ruten nicht richtig in die Sleeves (die Länge des gesamten Sleeves ist aber immer okay).


----------



## daci7

Ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt 6 oder 7 von den Teilen. Die meisten in 300 und 360cm. Fast in jeder Rutentasche ist irgendwo so ein Zahnstocher. Vom Gewicht fällt der ja kaum auf und "um mal eben was auszuprobieren" am Wasser sind die Dinger genial. Oder um mal kurz köfis zu holen.
Dieses Pärchen war jetzt übrigens überraschenderweise "nur" knapp 2 Wochen unterwegs. Auf andere Sendungen hab ich auch schonmal gern 5, 6 oder gar 7 Wochen gewartet...
Damit steigt die Zahl der Ruten in meinem Besitz, mit denen ich noch nie geangelt habe, auf unglaubliche 13. Ich hoffe das ist kein böses Omen. Diese Abstinenz bringt mich noch um ... aber ist ja für nen guten Zweck. 
Groetjes

Edit: Besten Dank @geomas  für das feedback!


----------



## daci7

Nochmal ne kurze Nachfrage an @geomas : Die sind aber nicht für Karpfenruten geschnitten, mit den Rollen knapp unter den Achselhöhlen? Ich bräuchte halt noch ein Futteral für ein Pärchen Darent Valleys in 11ft...


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob da nicht irgendwo ganz klein 'Tubertini' draufsteht- ist bei meinem FTM Kescherstock so- und Telekram können die Tubertinis.


Nää nää das tut es am damals gekauften Kescherkopf, der Stab ist voll und ganz FTM


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> Nochmal ne kurze Nachfrage an @geomas : Die sind aber nicht für Karpfenruten geschnitten, mit den Rollen knapp unter den Achselhöhlen? Ich bräuchte halt noch ein Futteral für ein Pärchen Darent Valleys in 11ft...



In 11ft habe ich nur ein Single Rod Sleeve (in der moderen Schwarz-Türkis-Optik, also eines aus der normalen Drennan-Serie, nicht Specialist Luggage).
Die nutzbare Innenlänge beträgt etwa 1,76m. Die volle Breite der Rollenausbuchtung hat man ungefähr bei 44-62cm oberhalb des unteren Endes des Futterals.






Bei den normalen Sleeves lagen immer 3 (Single) bzw 6 (Double Rod Sleeve) hochwertige Neoprenbänder bei.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Oh Gott, sag jetzt bitte nicht, daß Du fette 10€ für Deine Ginner bezahlt hast.
> Meine war viiiel billiger incl. Versand.
> 
> 
> (habe eben mal nachgesehen: es waren unfaßbare 6,72€ incl. Versand für die Ginner 540 und 4,96€ incl. Versand für die kurze 360er)


Um Gottes Willen nein. Aber es sind ja diverse Poles im Umlauf und ich wollte den Rahmen nur offener stecken. Soll ja da auch Freaks geben, die nach Luxusware streben! 

An das Schnurstückchen bindet man etwas kräftigeres Mono und an Selbiges einen kleinen Snap - wirklich enorm praktisch und robust!


----------



## daci7

In das Schnurstückchen macht man einen einfachen Knoten und "schlauft" seine Montage da rüber - selbst ein kleiner snap wäre mir da unangenehm.
Oder steh ich mal wieder auf dem Schlauch und hab was  nicht verstanden?!


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> In das Schnurstückchen macht man einen einfachen Knoten und "schlauft" seine Montage da rüber - selbst ein kleiner snap wäre mir da unangenehm.
> Oder steh ich mal wieder auf dem Schlauch und hab was  nicht verstanden?!



Exakt so praktiziere ich das auch - mit wachsender Begeisterung (anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch).
Der Knoten in dem roten Faden darf gerne „gnubbelig” ausfallen.


----------



## geomas

So, gleich gehts los zum Fluß nebenan. 
Heute ohne Stippe, aber erstmalig mit der langen Picker des kürzlich erworbenen Duos (7+10ft).
Möchte auf Mais fangen, nehme zur Sicherheit aber Pinkies und Softpellets mit.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> In das Schnurstückchen macht man einen einfachen Knoten und "schlauft" seine Montage da rüber - selbst ein kleiner snap wäre mir da unangenehm.
> Oder steh ich mal wieder auf dem Schlauch und hab was  nicht verstanden?!


So geht es auch. Ich habe das Schnürl per Uni-zu-Uni Knoten mit etwas 40 cm Mono verbunden. Daran dann ein kleiner Snap und beides bleibt fest an der Rute. Die Montage hänge ich dann einfach in den Snap. Extra einen Stonfo zu kaufen wollte ich nicht.

Denke mal, dass es zahlreiche Methoden gibt. Halten muss es halt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> So geht es auch. Ich habe das Schnürl per Uni-zu-Uni Knoten mit etwas 40 cm Mono verbunden. Daran dann ein kleiner Snap und beides bleibt fest an der Rute. Die Montage hänge ich dann einfach in den Snap. Extra einen Stonfo zu kaufen wollte ich nicht.
> 
> Denke mal, dass es zahlreiche Methoden gibt. Halten muss es halt.



Für die 3m-Stippe von der Firma die man nicht nennen darf, die ich mir jetzt angeschafft habe, habe ich direkt im Angelladen so ein Stonfo-Dingens erworben, für nen Euro oder so und daheim flugs aufgeklebt.. Wenn ich Stippruten ertragen könnte, würde ich die Teilchen für äusserst praktisch halten.

Mein Angelkumpel hat für seinen geliebten Germina-Mast eine besonders sinnlose, unelegante (er geniesst das..) und vor allem nervtötende Lösung gefunden: Er hat alle seine Monturen oben mit einem gigantischen Wirbel plus Karabiner versehen und klinkt diesen in den Drahtring an der Rutenspitze ein. Das Ergebnis ist ein beständiges Gerassel und Geklapper das bei mir über kurz oder lang zu Nasenbluten und Wutanfällen führt. Auch das geniesst er. 
Leider ist sein Warschauer-Pakt-Ladekran aus Sebnitz so unzerstörbar, dass keine Hoffnung besteht dass der Riesenwirbel die Spitze eines Tages zerschmettert.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Für die 3m-Stippe von der Firma die man nicht nennen darf, die ich mir jetzt angeschafft habe, habe ich direkt im Angelladen so ein Stonfo-Dingens erworben, für nen Euro oder so und daheim flugs aufgeklebt.. Wenn ich Stippruten ertragen könnte, würde ich die Teilchen für äusserst praktisch halten.
> 
> Mein Angelkumpel hat für seinen geliebten Germina-Mast eine besonders sinnlose, unelegante (er geniesst das..) und vor allem nervtötende Lösung gefunden: Er hat alle seine Monturen oben mit einem gigantischen Wirbel plus Karabiner versehen und klinkt diesen in den Drahtring an der Rutenspitze ein. Das Ergebnis ist ein beständiges Gerassel und Geklapper das bei mir über kurz oder lang zu Nasenbluten und Wutanfällen führt. Auch das geniesst er.
> Leider ist sein Warschauer-Pakt-Ladekran aus Sebnitz so unzerstörbar, dass keine Hoffnung besteht dass der Riesenwirbel die Spitze eines Tages zerschmettert.


Bei deinen Angelfreunden entdecke ich ein Muster...

@rhinefisher @Tricast @feederbrassen 
Könnt ihr mir Richtung Venlo einen ükeligen Angelladen empfehlen? Kumpel und ich planen das Rückspiel im Rheinland und wollten das als Programmpunkt aufnehmen


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Für die 3m-Stippe von der Firma die man nicht nennen darf, die ich mir jetzt angeschafft habe, habe ich direkt im Angelladen so ein Stonfo-Dingens erworben, für nen Euro oder so und daheim flugs aufgeklebt.. Wenn ich Stippruten ertragen könnte, würde ich die Teilchen für äusserst praktisch halten.
> 
> Mein Angelkumpel hat für seinen geliebten Germina-Mast eine besonders sinnlose, unelegante (er geniesst das..) und vor allem nervtötende Lösung gefunden: Er hat alle seine Monturen oben mit einem gigantischen Wirbel plus Karabiner versehen und klinkt diesen in den Drahtring an der Rutenspitze ein. Das Ergebnis ist ein beständiges Gerassel und Geklapper das bei mir über kurz oder lang zu Nasenbluten und Wutanfällen führt. Auch das geniesst er.
> Leider ist sein Warschauer-Pakt-Ladekran aus Sebnitz so unzerstörbar, dass keine Hoffnung besteht dass der Riesenwirbel die Spitze eines Tages zerschmettert.


"Liebenswerte Eigenheiten" von Angelkollegen, die einen in den Wahnsinn treiben. Und man kann kaum darüber sprechen, weil man von einer gewissen Höflichkeit ist.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei deinen Angelfreunden entdecke ich ein Muster...
> 
> @rhinefisher @Tricast @feederbrassen
> Könnt ihr mir Richtung Venlo einen ükeligen Angelladen empfehlen? Kumpel und ich planen das Rückspiel im Rheinland und wollten das als Programmpunkt aufnehmen


Hübscher Laden......





__





						Alles voor de sportvisser - Eurotackle.nl dé hengelsport webshop!
					

Alles van hengelsport vindt u in onze online webshop ✔ Ruim assortiment in karper, roofvis en witvis ✔ Scherpe prijzen ✔ Vanaf € 50,- gratis verzending ✔ Snelle levering




					www.eurotackle.nl


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @rhinefisher @Tricast @feederbrassen
> Könnt ihr mir Richtung Venlo einen ükeligen Angelladen empfehlen? Kumpel und ich planen das Rückspiel im Rheinland und wollten das als Programmpunkt aufnehmen



nicht weit von der A3 (abfahrt 13) Obermeidericher Str. 27A, 46049 Oberhausen hat alles da was man nicht braucht teilweise billiger wie aus China, möchte man vernünftige Ruten braucht man dort nicht unbedingt hin, zwei Kollegen von mir bekommen dort jedes mal einen kaufrausch.


----------



## Tricast

Auch zu empfehlen, liegt in Kamen.









						Baitstore | Online-Angelshop | Angelausrüstung online bestellen
					

Angel-Fachgeschäft für Feeder-, Forellen-, Raubfischangeln ✓ Top-Service ✓ Individuelle Beratung ✓ Kein Mindestbestellwert  ► Entdecke die große Auswahl!




					www.baitstore.de


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Auch zu empfehlen, liegt in Kamen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baitstore | Online-Angelshop | Angelausrüstung online bestellen
> 
> 
> Angel-Fachgeschäft für Feeder-, Forellen-, Raubfischangeln ✓ Top-Service ✓ Individuelle Beratung ✓ Kein Mindestbestellwert  ► Entdecke die große Auswahl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baitstore.de


Ist mein Stamm Tackle Laden, die Auswahl ist erfreulicherweise ziemlich Ükel gerecht


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Exakt so praktiziere ich das auch - mit wachsender Begeisterung (anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch).
> Der Knoten in dem roten Faden darf gerne „gnubbelig” ausfallen.


Genau so werden auch ganz einfach die Leinen von Lenkdrachen und Kite's mit den Flugobjekten verbunden und da wirken ganz andere Kräfte...


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Auch zu empfehlen, liegt in Kamen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baitstore | Online-Angelshop | Angelausrüstung online bestellen
> 
> 
> Angel-Fachgeschäft für Feeder-, Forellen-, Raubfischangeln ✓ Top-Service ✓ Individuelle Beratung ✓ Kein Mindestbestellwert  ► Entdecke die große Auswahl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baitstore.de



Dem kann ich beipflichten- einst war ich ab und in dem Laden, der Friedimässig sehr gut sortiert ist: Kamen ist meine Heimatstadt.
Vor einigen Jahren zog er von der Innenstadt in ein Autobahnfreundliches Gewerbegebiet.
Auch heute noch bestelle ich da gerne (hat einiges von Peter D), und der Versand ist super fix. Der Inhaber ist auch am Telefon sehr freundlich und kundig. Natürlich kann Andreas Bruners Schatzhöhle nicht ersetzt werden, aber Baitstore geht in die Richtige Richtung- ich glaub lieber El Potto, das war der Laden auf der Stippermesse mit den fixen Jungs wo wir länger rumlungerten.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei deinen Angelfreunden entdecke ich ein Muster


Ja, lieber Totembruder, ich such mir immer diese grossen, ruhigen Typen aus, die mit ihrem sozialen Verantwortungsbewusstsein, Carebearigkeit und treuer Freundschaft meine zickigen Launen, Nervenzusammenbrüche und menschlichen Defizite ertragen und mildern können  
Hg
Mini


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, lieber Totembruder, ich such mir immer diese grossen, ruhigen Typen aus, die mit ihrem sozialen Verantwortungsbewusstsein, Carebearigkeit und treuer Freundschaft meine zickigen Launen, Nervenzusammenbrüche und menschlichen Defizite ertragen und mildern _Und maßgeblich verursachen _können
> Hg
> Mini


So (!) muss es richtig heißen


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Andreas Bruners Schatzhöhle nicht ersetzt werden, aber Baitstore geht in die Richtige Richtung- ich glaub lieber El Potto, das war der Laden auf der Stippermesse mit den fixen Jungs wo wir länger rumlungerten.
> 
> 
> Ja der war mit KORUM auf der Stippermesse.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Exakt so praktiziere ich das auch - mit wachsender Begeisterung (anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch).
> Der Knoten in dem roten Faden darf gerne „gnubbelig” ausfallen.








Ab 3:30 etwa. So läßt sich die Montage ganz einfach wieder lösen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

So, bin zurück vom Fluß. Habe noch etwas Regen abgefaßt, aber schön wars trotzdem.
Die neue alte 10ft-Picker ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber als ihre 7ft-Schwester.
Erster Fisch an ihr war ne Güster.

Aber von vorne: mit der neuen Picker, einer vor nem Monat oder so erworbenen alten Shimano Aero Super Match (noch nicht benutzt) und etwas Kleinkram bin ich heute an eine andere Stelle marschiert. Etwas weiter Flußaufwärts, auch hier gibt es ein kleines Seerosenfeld. Habe erstmal ne Dose Mais (Kaufland) aufgemacht und war vom Geruch, der Größe und der Konsistenz sehr angetan (hab direkt Hunger bekommen, aber nicht genascht).
Ein paar Katapultladungen davon habe ich verteilt, auch vom Pelletmix gab es was.





Dosenmais fülle ich normalerweise zu Hause in Plastikdosen um, heute ausnahmsweise mal am Wasser und in eine zweitklassige Dose.
Hinten ein Glas „Knoblauch-Mais” von Timarmix. Die Maiskörner darin riechen stark, sie sind größer als normaler Mais und etwas fester.

Meine Montage war sehr einfach: eine 4,5gr-Olivette lief auf der Hauptschnur bis zu einem länglichen schwarzen Silikonstopper. Direkt an die Hauptschnur angeknotet war ein kurzer Vorfach mit einem 18er Preston und nem Drennan Pushstop am Haar.





öhhhmmm, also der knotenlose Knoten sieht nur auf dem Foto schlampig gebunden aus!

Diese Montage ließ sich prima werfen. Habe direkt mit dem Kaufland-Mais als Hakenköder begonnen.
Der zweite Biß brachte ne muntere Blicca, das ging schnell mit dem Entschneidern von Rute und Rolle.





Die Rolle läuft schwer, da muß ich mal ran. Aber generell mag ich die Shimanos aus den 90er Jahren sehr.
Als Schnur diente heute erstmalig 0,14er Team Daiwa Super soft, die macht einen brauchbaren Eindruck.
Entschuldigt die Möl auf dem Foto.

Nach der Güster gab es in schneller Folge drei Plötz von etwa 17 bis 22cm oder so. Die fühlen sich „dicker” an der Rute an als sie tatsächlich waren.
Die 10ft Winner hat dennoch Reserven, die wollte ich natürlich austesten heute. Also weiter.

Es gab dann noch ein schönes, etwa 27cm langes Augerot, dann war erstmal Pause. Hatte öfters rottes Kraut am Haken und war daraufhin sehr vorsichtig beim Ablegen der Rute - wollte den Haken nicht „in den Dreck ziehen”. Nach ner Weile habe ich dann statt des normalen Dosenmaises (Rechtschreibung?) den Knoblauchmais probiert, aber ohne zählbaren Erfolg. Hatte aber noch ein Gläschen Mais vom Ananas-Aroma dabei und darauf gab es noch 2 oder drei Plötz.





Diese enganliegenden Ringe kannte ich noch nicht, falls ich nix übersehen habe an anderen Peitschen.
Die gefallen mir sehr gut, insgesamt finde ich das zurückhaltende Äußere der Rute super.
Wobei die etwas farbenfrohere Gestaltung der handgebauten Picker von @rustaweli auch was hat.





„10' Winner” ist von Hand geschrieben, die anderen Schriftzüge incl. Hirsch scheinen auf Folie zu sein.
Auch wenn ich die Reserven der Rute nicht annähernd ausschöpfen konnte bin ich von der Aktion absolut angetan.
Die 10ft-Winner ist deutlich kräftiger als die ultraweiche 7ft-Variante und ist dabei immer noch ne sehr feine Rute.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - danke für das Video. Genauso handhabe ich das auch mit der Befestigung der Montage an der „Whip”.


----------



## rustaweli

Herzlichstes Petri @geomas !
Aber wirklich sehr, sehr schöne Ruten und wunderbar dezent! Bin hin und weg.

Das mit dem Knoten und dann das Vorfach einschlaufen, machte ich bei der Picker auch erstmalig so. Hatte dies jedoch von unserem FF und seinen Blog übernommen. War ebenso erst skeptisch aber dann angenehm überrascht.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Die 10ft-Winner ist vom Zustand her etwas gebrauchter als die kurze Schwester, es sind aber beide sehr schöne feine Ruten.
Den „Rattenschwanz” als Verbindung zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur nutze ich nicht.
Da habe ich irrationale Vorbehalte und fummele die Schnüre anders zusammen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei deinen Angelfreunden entdecke ich ein Muster...
> 
> @rhinefisher @Tricast @feederbrassen
> Könnt ihr mir Richtung Venlo einen ükeligen Angelladen empfehlen? Kumpel und ich planen das Rückspiel im Rheinland und wollten das als Programmpunkt aufnehmen



Klar - nur muss es unbedingt Venlo sein?
Etwas nördlicher, so Gennep oder Mokerplas ist besser... .
Da wäre einmal in Moers die "Anglerhütte Moers". Repelener Straße 38. Kompetenter Mann mit toller Auswahl.
In Venlo "Fish Inn and Outdoor" Doctor Cuypersstraat 24. Nette Auswahl an Stippen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

So erstemal allen Fängern des Wochenendes bzw der letzten Tage ein dickes Petri zu den gefangenen und nicht gefangenen Fischen.

Mich hats heut Vormittag für 2 Stunden ans Wasser gezogen, herrlich draußen. Bewölkt nicht zu warm und mit feinen Nieselregen.
Gefischt wurde zum einen mit Köfi und an der anderen mit Semmel. Die DAM Quickfire Feeder mit der Turbo 15 und 0,18er war heute die Kombi des Tages.
Geich zum Anfang gab es einen superschönen Frauennerfling von Ü45 und darauf gleich 2 große Nerflinge wo mich wirklcih überrascht haben. Nerflinge finde ich bei uns immer etwas schwierig zu fangen da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit einen Frauennerfling zu fangen schon weit höher. Nach den Nerflingen kamen noch 2 größere Aitel und kleinere Karpfen. Der größte ist mir jedoch nach längeren Drill ausgeschlitzt. 
Die Erfolgsmontage bestand heute aus 10er Haken an der Durchgehenden Hauptschnur und am Seitenarm ein 5g Birnenblei. Die Bisse waren daher durch diese Montage sehr gut zu verwandeln. Die Spitze wackelt nicht sondern bog sich nur als würde etwas in die Schnur schwimmen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Fische das Bleigewicht nicht sonderlich gestört hat und es genau richtig war.
Ein klasse Tag war das heute vormittag. Auf Köfi gab es diesmal keinen Biss...egal die Artenvielfalt hat das ganze mehr als entschädigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zu dem erfolgreichen Angeltag!
Mach ruhg ein paar Fotos nächstes Mal.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu dem erfolgreichen Angeltag!
> Mach ruhg ein paar Fotos nächstes Mal.


Petri Dank.

Ich versuche mich zu bessern und auch hier mal wider Fotos einzustellen.


----------



## Mescalero

Klar, von uns gibt es ja immer bloß Plötzen und Döbel, da sind Bilder so exotischer Fische umso willkommener.
Hast du im Fluss gefischt?


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu Deinen Fängen, lieber @dawurzelsepp - und danke für den Bericht.
Mich würde auch interessieren, wie so Dein Gewässer in etwa aussieht. 
Ich brauche da keine Details, habe nur so gar keinen Schimmer, wie es bei Dir aussieht.


----------



## Minimax

Petri @geomas Und @Wurzelsepp, zu Euren Fängen und danke für Die Breichte. Die neue, streng designte Picker ist ein wahres Schmuckstück, und die Shimano steht ihr ausgezeichnet, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu.

Lieber Wurzelsepp, ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, auch ich bin sehr neugierig auf Dein Gewässer und auf seine füe viele von uns exotischen Bewohner- Aber lass Dir unsere Fotowünsche nicht zur Last werden. Kannst Du kurz bezüglich der verwendeten Montage angeben Abstand Haken-Seitenarm und Länge Seitenarm?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @geomas und (das hatte ich glatt vergessen, sorry!) @dawurzelsepp !

Wir sind doch Stammtischbrüder, da müssen bei aller Lobhudelei auch mal deutliche Worte fallen. Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und @geomas an den Pranger stellen! So, jetzt ist es raus, mir gehts gleich viel besser.

Geo stellt laufend neue/alte Geräte vor, meistens kurze Picker. Das ist kontraproduktiv! Ich schleiche schon länger virtuell um eine kleine, filigrane Grundrute rum und habe mir eine zugelegt und heute das erste Mal zum Wasser geführt. Hier regnet es immer wieder und es weht böiger Wind - nix zum Posenangeln - wie gut dass ich aufgerüstet habe.

Wegen des hässlichen Wetters habe ich nur eine Stunde ausgehalten. Winzige 500er Rolle an dem feinen Rütchen, dünne Schnur mit aufgeschnittener Schlaufe (auch auf geomas‘ Mist gewachsen!) und 5g Blei auf der einen, einem 22 Haken auf der anderen Seite, diesen am 0,08er Vorfach. Pinkie aufgepiekst und rein damit.
Es gab Bisse en gros, Made geht halt immer. Kleine Rotaugen und Gründlinge. Beim Einholen eines Fisches folgte diesem ein großer, wahrscheinlich ein Barsch, ist aber abgedreht.
Als ich zusammenpacken wollte, bog sich die Rute erheblich und ich hatte ein bisschen Angst ob des dünnen Vorfachs. Ein Stachelvieh war schuld und bildete den schönen Abschluss eines kurzen, intensiven Trips.

Die Rute (Sensitive Felchen von Spro, 2.10 lang) ist ein Traum! Hochsensibel mit der mittleren der drei Spitzen, auch Bisse kleinster Fische werden zuverlässig angezeigt. Gleichzeitig hat sie Rückgrat, sie hat zwar bei dem Barsch einen schönen Halbkreis gebildet, war aber noch lange nicht am Ende. Bei 50er Döbeln wäre bestimmt Sense oder bei Karpfen in der Größe. Aber für Kleinfisch ein ganz feines Gerät und dank der Kürze auch im Gestrüpp zu gebrauchen.


----------



## geomas

Haha, es tut mir überhaupt nicht leid, echt gar nicht, daß Du Dir die Pickeritis eingefangen hast. 
Habe das Virus ja auch regelmäßig weiterzugeben versucht.

Also Glückwunsch zur Felchenrute und Petri zu der hübschen Strecke!


----------



## Andal

Also eine Renkenrute packt auch einen 50er Döbel, denn Renken sind alles andere, als schlechte Kämpfer. Das dauert eben nur etwas länger.


----------



## daci7

Naja, klassischerweise hat man beim Renkendrill aber massig Platz, weil man mitten auf dem See rumdümpelt. Wohingegen die 50er Döbelinos gern mal ganz knapp am Gestrüpp und am Gemüse stehen, von dem die weggehalten werden müssen. Habe ich mir sagen lassen. Hab in meinem Leben noch keinen 50er Döbel gefangen ...


----------



## Andal

...dafür hast du beim Renkendrill ein Ankerseil, um das sie für ihr Leben gerne herumkurven.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> ...dafür hast du beim Renkendrill ein Ankerseil, um das sie für ihr Leben gerne herumkurven.


btw... deswegen nimmt man beim Renkenfischen auch mal ganz gerne ein Ankerseil aus 2 mm Mono - da hakt sich die Hauptschnur nicht so arg fest.


----------



## Mescalero

Darauf hätte ich auch tierisch Bock. Kiste Pils ins Ruderboot und raus aufs Wasser. Leider fehlt es an geeignetem Gewässer, an Renken und am Schiff. Bier hätte ich noch da...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Lieber @geomas und @Minimax 
Mein Gewässer stelle ich euch sehr gerne mal vor und auch die verwendete Montage. 
Meine Seitenarmmontage hatte ich schon mal hier vorgestellt da müsste ich mal die Fotos suchen bzw ich mach euch neue.
Alles in allem kein hexenwerk und für jeden jeder Zeit zum nachmachen.


----------



## Tricast

@Mescalero :  Wir sind doch Stammtischbrüder, da müssen bei aller Lobhudelei auch mal deutliche Worte fallen. Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und @geomas an den Pranger stellen! So, jetzt ist es raus, mir gehts gleich viel besser. 

Endlich mal einer der sich traut die Wahrheit auszusprechen.  Der Markt ist wie leergefegt, nirgends gibt es noch Picker weil geomas sich alles unter den Nagel reißt.  Ein Glück das ich mehr auf Matchruten stehe.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Kauft, Brüder kauft... ich bin aktuell gut versorgt.


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @Mescalero :  Wir sind doch Stammtischbrüder, da müssen bei aller Lobhudelei auch mal deutliche Worte fallen. Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und @geomas an den Pranger stellen! So, jetzt ist es raus, mir gehts gleich viel besser.
> 
> Endlich mal einer der sich traut die Wahrheit auszusprechen.  Der Markt ist wie leergefegt, nirgends gibt es noch Picker weil geomas sich alles unter den Nagel reißt.  Ein Glück das ich mehr auf Matchruten stehe.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Da gebe ich dir Recht, lieber Heinz. Ich bin froh, dass ich noch die Sigma Wand 1880 ergattern konnte. Hätte ich sie nicht bekommen, dann würde sie jetzt in Rostock stehen. 
Auf diesem Wege ein herzliches Petri Heil an euch allen, die was in den letzten Tagen  gefangen haben. Schöne Berichte habt ich hier verfasst. Von mir gibt es nichts zu berichten. Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als hier mitzulesen. Komme nicht mal dazu den RPD nachzustellen. Letztes WE ist mein Bengel ausgezogen. Vielleicht tut sich ja kommendes WE ein Zeitfenster auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Kauft, Brüder kauft... ich bin aktuell gut versorgt.


...ja, es ist merkwürdig: Ich freu mich immer total, wenn die Brüder hier ihre neuesten Errungenschaften vorstellen und sich daran ergötzen und wir sie besprechen und undsofort- auch wenn sie ganz fernab meiner Wünsche liegen- mindestens so spannend wie Angelberichte. Insofern sind hier alle Hilferufe und Appelle a la "Bitte haltet mich davon ab.." buchstäblich in den WInd geschrieben.

Normale Angler haben nur ein Tackleteufelchen auf der linken Schulter sitzen-Wir Ükels haben gleich 6-12 davon


----------



## Andal

Ja nu... man wird langsam alt und fürchtet, dass die zahlreichen Gespielinnen eifersüchtig werden.


----------



## Papamopps

So, Tag 1 von einer Woche Silbersee hat angefangen.
Und lief gut!

Ist das eigentlich mal eine Rotfeder? Vom Maulstand her....




Hat mir fast die Stippe ins Wasser gezogen

Später ging es an meine Lieblingsstelle und nach 2h ohne Zupfer gabe ds die erste und größte von 6 Brassen.





Bei einer abschließenden Spinnrunde gab es noch einen Hechr, der vor dem Kescher in der Luft fliehen konnte...
Und einen Babyhecht, der es bis in den Kescher geschafft hat. 1. für dieses Jahr.

Morgen gehts weiter...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ja nu... man wird langsam alt und fürchtet, dass die zahlreichen Gespielinnen eifersüchtig werden.


Jaja die guten Vorsätze. Ich erinnere mich da an ein "Mir kommt keine Rute mehr ins Haus" bei einem anderen Stammtischbruder - und wir alle kennen das Ende vom lied


----------



## Andal

Aber wir zeigen, zeigten Guten Willen ... jetzt wollen wir es auch mal nicht übertreiben, ja!?


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jaja die guten Vorsätze. Ich erinnere mich da an ein "Mir kommt keine Rute mehr ins Haus" bei einem anderen Stammtischbruder - und wir alle kennen das Ende vom lied


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Hallo,

ich lese in diesem Thread nicht mit. Dafür benötigt man Expertenwissen.
Allerdings war ich bei der Suche mal auf Einträge in diesem Thread gestoßen.
Zufällig hatte ich einige Nachrichten zu einer sehr kurzen Quiverrute für die Bachfischerei gelesen.

Daher möchte ich euch eine Rute eines deutschen "Herstellers" kurz nennen, die wahrscheinlich sehr ähnlich ausfällt, ausgesprochen günstig und in vielen Längen, beginnend mit 4'7'', erhältlich ist. 
In Längen über 7'10'' würde ich sie nicht empfehlen, da sie dann schon schwerer wird.
Ob sie hier bereits erwähnt wurde, ist mir nicht bekannt.
Ich bin jetzt auf Seite 2 im Thread und schätze ungefähr im Herbst 2021 durch zu sein.

Die Rute hat eine Push-In-Verbindung. Sie ist sehr stabil, so dass man möglicherweise sogar mal drauf treten könnte.
Das angegebene WG täuscht. Die Spitze wäre wirklich zum Feedern geeignet. Es handelt sich um eine eingespeißte Glasspitze.

Die Rute ist nichts für Angler die ohne Angelschein am Wasser sind, aber dafür kann die Rute, falls sie mal vergessen wird, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wiedergefunden werden.

Ich spreche von der Continuum-Rute.




__





						Angelrute Continuum 1,40 m 20-100 g - JENZI - fishing performance
					

Wir sind einer der ganz großen Anbieter von Angelgeräten in Europa. Stark im allgemeinen Zubehörbereich, in Sachen Futter, Meeres-Equipment und vor allem auch bei den Ruten, widmen wir uns mehr und mehr den speziellen Lösungen für die unterschiedlichsten Angelarten.




					produkte.jenzi.com
				




Von den Ruten gibt es m. M. seit einigen Jahren auch ein Plagiat eines anderen "Herstellers".
Diese Kopie ist neongrün.

TL


----------



## Kochtopf

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich lese in diesem Thread nicht mit. Dafür benötigt man Expertenwissen.
> Allerdings war ich bei der Suche mal auf Einträge in diesem Thread gestoßen.
> Zufällig hatte ich einige Nachrichten zu einer sehr kurzen Quiverrute für die Bachfischerei gelesen.
> 
> Daher möchte ich euch eine Rute eines deutschen "Herstellers" kurz nennen, die wahrscheinlich sehr ähnlich ausfällt, ausgesprochen günstig und in vielen Längen, beginnend mit 4'7'', erhältlich ist.
> In Längen über 7'10'' würde ich sie nicht empfehlen, da sie dann schon schwerer wird.
> Ob sie hier bereits erwähnt wurde, ist mir nicht bekannt.
> Ich bin jetzt auf Seite 2 im Thread und schätze ungefähr im Herbst 2021 durch zu sein.
> 
> Die Rute hat eine Push-In-Verbindung. Sie ist sehr stabil, so dass man möglicherweise sogar mal drauf treten könnte.
> Das angegebene WG täuscht. Die Spitze wäre wirklich zum Feedern geeignet. Es handelt sich um eine eingespeißte Glasspitze.
> 
> Die Rute ist nichts für Angler die ohne Angelschein am Wasser sind, aber dafür kann die Rute, falls sie mal vergessen wird, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wiedergefunden werden.
> 
> Ich spreche von der Continuum-Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelrute Continuum 1,40 m 20-100 g - JENZI - fishing performance
> 
> 
> Wir sind einer der ganz großen Anbieter von Angelgeräten in Europa. Stark im allgemeinen Zubehörbereich, in Sachen Futter, Meeres-Equipment und vor allem auch bei den Ruten, widmen wir uns mehr und mehr den speziellen Lösungen für die unterschiedlichsten Angelarten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> produkte.jenzi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von den Ruten gibt es m. M. seit einigen Jahren auch ein Plagiat eines anderen "Herstellers".
> Diese Kopie ist neongrün.
> 
> TL


Toll als Kinderangel, danke für den Tipp
*ed* und das meine ich nicht despektierlich, aber mit knapp einem Meter Höhe sind 1,40m Rute wohl besser Händelbar und es ist schön wenn es dennoch eine "richtige" Rute ist


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Auch für große Kinder geeignet!

Für richtige Kinder finde ich sie auch gut, da sie einen großen Einsatzbereich abdeckt und sehr robust ist.
Die Flexibilität der Spitze, der gesamten Rute und die Stabilität des Blanks kann man hier sehen:
Keine Verlinkung zu gewerblichen Seiten. Geändert von Mod


Sicher können hochwertige Carbonblanks auch so belastet werden, zumindest ein Mal.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an @Papamopps - schön zu lesen, wie gut es bei Dir am Silbersee läuft!

Danke an @Mr. Sprock für den Hinweis auf die Continuum-Rute. Fischst Du sie selber? Auf jeden Fall macht die auf dem Papier und im Video einen guten Eindruck als mögliche robuste „Buschrute”.
Farbe und Griff sind sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber evtl. mag auch nicht jeder Kork und einen dezent dunklen Blank.


----------



## Minimax

@Mr. Sprock 
toll das Du hier postest, willkommen am Stammtisch. auch wenn Du niemals nie mitliest. Danke für die Vorstellung der genannten Rute plus Links ist sicher sehr interessant -für mich persönlich etwas stramm im unteren WG-Bereich, aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich mag das helle Bulldozer Gelb, so kann man sicher sein, die Rute nie im Unterholz zu vergessen. Vielen lieben Dank für Deinen Input, ich hoffe wir lesen uns bald wieder hier,
tudeluu,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## geomas

#picker
#kaufrausch
#tackleaffe

Tja, die Winklepicker haben es mir wirklich angetan. Ist ne wunderbar feine Angelei, wenn auch nicht ganz so fein, wie es @Mescalero derzeit treibt.
Generell bin ich gerne bereit, den einen oder anderen Hinweis auf Schätze, die noch auf dem Markt sind, zu teilen. 
Per „Unterhaltung”, um den Verkäufern das Leben nicht schwer zu machen.

(Und hey, ich wäre sogar bereit, meinen Rutenwald dezent auszudünnen. Falls jemand richtig Interesse an der alten DAM MagicCarbon „WincklePicker” in 3m mit 4 Wechselspitzen hat, bitte melden.)


----------



## geomas

Gestern wollte ich ja noch die verborgenen Reserven der 10ft Winner austesten, es fand sich nur kein passender Testkandidat.
Das sollte sich heute ändern. Bin abends wieder zum Fluß nebenan getigert, gegenüber dem gestrigen Angeltag hatten sich nur 3 Dinge verändert: das Wetter war heute Abend besser, ich hatte die Rolle (Shimano Aero Super Match) gegen eine andere Shimano (Aero GTM 4010) getauscht - die Spulen sind austauschbar, sehr lobenswert. Und drittens, ja drittens? Ach ja, das zuletzt aus Faulheit benutzte minderwertige Stativ für die Rutenablage wurde heute gegen das schönere Modell von Preston ausgewechselt.

Gleiche Stelle wie gestern, angefüttert mit dem guten Kaufland-Dosenmais und ein paar gemischten Pellets von 4-8mm. Gleiche Montage, also 4,5gr-Olivette auf der Schnur gleitend, schwarzer Posenstopper, direkt angeknotetes Vorfach mit 18er Preston KKM-B und gelbem Pushstop am Haar.

Auf Ananasmais gabs fix nen lütten Plötz, gefolgt von einem etwas besseren Exemplar:






Für die Verhältnisse an dieser Angelstelle ein schöner Fisch. Alle Fische außer diesem waren leicht von Metazerkarien gezeichnet.
Es war aber kein „Mohnbrötchen” dabei.

Auf Mais mit oder ohne Ananasaroma gab es insgesamt etwa 8 Plötz, die teilweise sehr vorsichtig bissen.
Aber die Spitze der Winner ist ziemlich sensibel und war vor dem Hintergrund gut zu sehen:





Pardon, der Fokus liegt auf den sehr friedlichen Schwänen. Das Foto ist ne Minute nach 10 enstanden.
Ich werde die langen hellen Abende vermissen. Hoffentlich wirds in Zukunft die Sommerzeit das ganze Jahr über geben.

Klar, die Spitze der 7ft-Winner ist nochmals deutlich sensibler, aber für normale Bedingungen ist die Tip der 10ft-Variante perfekt.

Ich erinnere leider nicht, ob der Fisch des Tages auf Ananas-Mais oder den normalen Mais biß - es war ein Brassen von etwa 47cm, der richtig Druck am feinen Gerät gemacht hat. Mit der butterweichen 7ft-Picker hätte ich ihn wohl kaum von den Seerosen fernhalten können, mit der kräftigeren 10ft-Rute ging es letztlich gut. Dirket nach dem Biß dachte ich kurz an eine mögliche Überraschungs-Species, aber der Braxen hat mich auch sehr gefreut.
Nach 10 irgendwann habe ich noch ein Knoblauch-Aroma-Maiskorn probiert, aber da ging nüscht mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Toll als Kinderangel, danke für den Tipp



Sollte man meinen - ist aber leider nicht wirklich so.
Das ist eine ganz gewöhnliche "Egi" oder "Sepia" Rute  - diese Teile haben eine sehr weiche Spitze und kleine Ringe, was zu häufigen Verwicklungen beim Auswerfen führt.. . Die Zeiten als ich den kleinen Helden Sepiaruten in die Finger gedrückt habe sind deshalb vorbei.
Aber für große Jungens ein tolles Spielzeug..!

PS: Gibt es auch in etwas besser...





						Eging Ruten | Piscor
					

Entdecke eine der größten Auswahlsmöglichkeiten im Internet für die Kategorie Eging Ruten mit Produkten, die an keiner anderen Stelle zu finden sind, offizieller Garantie, Ersatzteilen, kostenlosen Reparaturen und versichertem Versand.




					www.piscor.de


----------



## Andal

Bescheid!

Bin dann mal bis Sonntag wech!


----------



## rhinefisher

Viel Erfolg..!


----------



## Papamopps

@geomas Erstmal Petri

Hier im Angelladen gibt es glaube ich solch eine Rute, wie du sie fischst...also durchgehnder Korkgriff, Schieberollenhalter, farbige Spitze und extreeeeeem weich.

Hatt gehofft, eine leichte Rute fürs Posenangeln (bin doof, meine Grundangeln) zu finden...für den kristallklaren See zu Hause...aber die ist so extrem weich..ist das normal??

Sind von 69€ auf 19€ runtergesetzt. In 2 Längen


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Bescheid!
> 
> Bin dann mal bis Sonntag wech!


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## rustaweli

Papamopps schrieb:


> @geomas Erstmal Petri
> 
> Hier im Angelladen gibt es glaube ich solch eine Rute, wie du sie fischst...also durchgehnder Korkgriff, Schieberollenhalter, farbige Spitze und extreeeeeem weich.
> 
> Hatt gehofft, eine leichte Rute fürs Posenangeln zu finden...aber die ist so extrem weich..ist das normal??
> 
> Sind von 69€ auf 19€ runtergesetzt. In 2 Längen



Mit Sicherheit nicht. Das sind rare Picker aus Zeiten als Picker auch noch wirklich welche waren.


----------



## Papamopps

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht. Das sind rare Picker aus Zeiten als Picker auch noch wirklich welche waren.


Aber was soll man denn da dran machen? 

Die wirken mit 10g schon total überlastet. 
Sind viel weicher, als jede Spoonrute, die ich innder Hand hatte. 


Btw. Die 40er Brasse gestern an der Boxxer Picker <40g hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Aber was soll man denn da dran machen?
> 
> Die wirken mit 10g schon total überlastet.
> Sind viel weicher, als jede Spoonrute, die ich innder Hand hatte.
> 
> 
> Btw. Die 40er Brasse gestern an der Boxxer Picker <40g hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


Picker sind zum leichten Grundangeln (ich angle meist mit unter 10gr), wenn du ne Posenrute suchst guck nach ner Matche


----------



## Mescalero

Die sind auch nicht für weite Würfe gedacht, mit Spoonruten kann man sie überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Auch wenn beides filigrane Geräte sind aber die Art der Angelei ist grundverschieden.


----------



## rustaweli

Papamopps schrieb:


> Aber was soll man denn da dran machen?
> 
> Die wirken mit 10g schon total überlastet.
> Sind viel weicher, als jede Spoonrute, die ich innder Hand hatte.
> 
> 
> Btw. Die 40er Brasse gestern an der Boxxer Picker <40g hat richtig Spaß gemacht.



Für was möchtest Du denn die Posenrute nutzen? Vielleicht mal so gefragt. Wie meine Vorschreiber schon sagten, solche echten Picker sind einfach für feinstes Angeln auf vorsichtige Fische.
Nix um damit mit noch flehenden Grundeln auf Zander zu gehen.


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Picker sind zum leichten Grundangeln (ich angle meist mit unter 10gr), wenn du ne Posenrute suchst guck nach ner Matche



Match hab ich. 
Meinte ja leichte Grundrute. 
Bin soo doof. 

Kann man denn mit so weichen Stöcken auswerfen?


----------



## Papamopps

rustaweli schrieb:


> Für was möchtest Du denn die Posenrute nutzen? Vielleicht mal so gefragt. Wie meine Vorschreiber schon sagten, solche echten Picker sind einfach für feinstes Angeln auf vorsichtige Fische.
> Nix um damit mit noch flehenden Grundeln auf Zander zu gehen.



Ne, es geht um den See zu Hause. Den kristallklaren.
Und ich doof meinte Grundrute... 

Habe eine Match zum feinen Posenangeln 3-18g 

Hatte im Laden nur überlegt, wie man mit einer soooo weichen Rute einen Futterkorb oder Blei auswirft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Match hab ich.
> Meinte ja leichte Grundrute.
> Bin soo doof.
> 
> Kann man denn mit so weichen Stöcken auswerfen?


Sicher, aber Picker sind grundsätzlich für den Nahbereich im Stillgewässer konzipiert. Üblicherweise füttert man von Hand an und hat eine kleine Bleibirne an der Montage


----------



## rustaweli

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ne, es geht um den See zu Hause. Den kristallklaren.
> Und ich doof meinte Grundrute...
> 
> Habe eine Match zum feinen Posenangeln 3-18g
> 
> Hatte im Laden nur überlegt, wie man mit einer soooo weichen Rute einen Futterkorb oder Blei auswirft.







__





						Winkelpickern - Feinstes Angeln auf Grund | 16er-Haken.de
					

Das Winkelpickern ist eine raffinierte Methode zum Angeln viele Fischarten. Gefüttert wird mit der Hand, geworfen werden leichte Grundbleie.




					www.16er-haken.de
				




So, mehr sagen kann ich nicht. Muß schnell zu meinem Händler. Brauche ne 14er GTM für - meine Picker.


----------



## Papamopps

rustaweli schrieb:


> Für was möchtest Du denn die Posenrute nutzen? Vielleicht mal so gefragt. Wie meine Vorschreiber schon sagten, solche echten Picker sind einfach für feinstes Angeln auf vorsichtige Fische.
> Nix um damit mit noch flehenden Grundeln auf Zander zu gehen.



Dann sollte ich beim Plumsangeln bleiben...


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn man weit raus will, geht das schon auch. An einem unserer Vereinstümpel habe ich so geangelt - 10g Blei dran und volle Kanne durchgezogen. So kommt man locker auf 30m. Optimal ist das halt nicht und es fühlt sich irgendwie auch nicht „richtig“ an. Wenn man nicht im Nahbereich angeln kann oder will, ist wahrscheinlich eine Method Feeder besser geeignet.


----------



## geomas

Papamopps schrieb:


> @geomas Erstmal Petri
> 
> Hier im Angelladen gibt es glaube ich solch eine Rute, wie du sie fischst...also durchgehnder Korkgriff, Schieberollenhalter, farbige Spitze und extreeeeeem weich.
> 
> Hatt gehofft, eine leichte Rute fürs Posenangeln (bin doof, meine Grundangeln) zu finden...für den kristallklaren See zu Hause...aber die ist so extrem weich..ist das normal??
> 
> Sind von 69€ auf 19€ runtergesetzt. In 2 Längen



Danke! 
Klassische echte Winklepicker sind kaum noch auf dem Markt. Könnte es sich bei den Ruten in Deinem Angelladen um „Felchen-Ruten” wie jene von @Mescalero handeln?
Tatsächlich sind echte Winklepicker nicht für das Werfen von normalen Futterkörben oder typischen Grundbleien gedacht, sondern bestenfalls für winzige Micro-Futterkörbchen und kleine „Bombs” von typischerweise deutlich unter 10gr.
Sind eben Ruten für die ganz feine Angelei im Nahbereich.

Fast alle der heute als „Picker” verkauften Ruten sind praktisch gesehen leichte kurze Feederruten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich beim Plumsangeln bleiben...


Oder du holst dir eine leichte feeder mit 60-80gr WG (ja geht leichter, aber damit wärst du breiter aufgestellt)


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> Klassische echte Winklepicker sind kaum noch auf dem Markt. Könnte es sich bei den Ruten in Deinem Angelladen um „Felchen-Ruten” wie jene von @Mescalero handeln?
> Tatsächlich sind echte Winklepicker nicht für das Werfen von normalen Futterkörben oder typischen Grundbleien gedacht, sondern bestenfalls für winzige Micro-Futterkörbchen und kleine „Bombs” von typischerweise deutlich unter 10gr.
> Sind eben Ruten für die ganz feine Angelei im Nahbereich.
> 
> Fast alle der heute als „Picker” verkauften Ruten sind praktisch gesehen leichte kurze Feederruten.


Muss eh nochmal dahin. 
Dann schaue ich mal. 

Fand halt 50€ weniger schon reizvoll/interessant


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder du holst dir eine leichte feeder mit 60-80gr WG (ja geht leichter, aber damit wärst du breiter aufgestellt)


Würde gerne meime 3m Carpfeeder entschmeidern. Aber bisher auf Method nix


----------



## Tikey0815

Als ich mir letztens eine sogenannte Bomb Rute bis 30g holte und diese neben meine feine Shimano Picker stellte, fiel mir auch auf, dass ich wohl doch ziemlich dem Tackle Fieber verfallen (erlegen ?) bin


----------



## Tricast

Dann nimmst halt einen einfachen Drahtkorb und 70cm Vorfach, klassisches Feedern eben. Geht übrigens auch mit einer Carpfeeder.


----------



## Tricast

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Als ich mir letztens eine sogenannte Bomb Rute bis 30g holte und diese neben meine feine Shimano Picker stellte, fiel mir auch auf, dass ich wohl doch ziemlich dem Tackle Fieber verfallen (erlegen ?) bin




Das ist schön dass nicht nur wir die Dummen sind und dem Wahn verfallen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Papamopps

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann nimmst halt einen einfachen Drahtkorb und 70cm Vorfach, klassisches Feedern eben. Geht übrigens auch mit einer Carpfeeder.


Ja, heute nachmittg. 

Hatte gestern mal von Schlaufe auf Endkorb mit Seitenarm umgestellt. 
War an der Picker toll zu erkennen.

Der Dee hat aber wohl auch kleinere Karpfen... und an der Stelle, an der ich gestern war, hat abends/nachts einer auf Karpfen geangelt. Sollte also gut angefüttert sein für heute nachmittag


----------



## geomas

#durchziehen
#winklepicker

Habe gestern nach dem Angeln aus Neugier noch zwei, drei Mal das 4,5gr-Blei mit der 10ft-Picker rausgefeuert und kam auf ganz grob geschätzt 25-30m.
Diese Rute sollte auch kleinste Futterkörbchen (10gr) werfen können, aber deutlich mehr wohl nicht.

An das 7ft-Rütchen kommt definitiv nie ein Futterkorb. Das ist wirklich was für kleinste Bombs.

Die wunderbare Balzer-Editions-Picker von Heinz hat aus der Erinnerung etwas mehr Schnellkraft als die 10ft-Winner und wirft Arlesey-Bombs von 1/8 bis 1/4oz schon beeindruckend weit bei minimalem „Schwung”.


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ...
> Tackle Fieber ..



Kann man so nennen.
Richtiger wäre jedoch "Ükelwahn".


----------



## rustaweli

Doppelpost


----------



## Mescalero

Heute nieselt es ohne Unterlass, zwar nicht heftig aber doch so, dass man in einer Stunde nass ist. Trotzdem gehe ich gleich nochmal los, diesmal an den Weiher. Da kann ich gut parken und mich unterstellensetzen, wenn es zu schlimm wird.

Das WoE ist mit Familienaktionismus komplett verplant, da stelle ich mich lieber schnell noch eine Weile in den Regen.


----------



## geomas

^ ich drück Dir die Daumen.
Hier ist das Wetter prima, bin aber anderweitig verplant.


----------



## Skott

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ja, heute nachmittg.
> 
> Hatte gestern mal von Schlaufe auf Endkorb mit Seitenarm umgestellt.
> War an der Picker toll zu erkennen.
> 
> Der *Dee* hat aber wohl auch kleinere Karpfen... und an der Stelle, an der ich gestern war, hat abends/nachts einer auf Karpfen geangelt. Sollte also gut angefüttert sein für heute nachmittag



Bist du gerade in Schottland, du Glücklicher...? https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dee_(Nordsee) (oder einfach nur eine Taste zu weit nach rechts gerutscht?)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
@geomas 

Ich bin eurer Bitte nachgekommen und hab unter den Zeigt her eure Montagen die verbesserte Seitenarmmontage eingestellt.
Sollte jemand Fragen dazu haben bitte hier jederzeit an mich stellen.

@Andal 
Ich hoffe die Verlinung ist dir recht, schon mal eine Dank dafür.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Minimax
> @geomas
> 
> Ich bin eurer Bitte nachgekommen und hab unter den Zeigt her eure Montagen die verbesserte Seitenarmmontage eingestellt.
> Sollte jemand Fragen dazu haben bitte hier jederzeit an mich stellen.
> 
> @Andal
> Ich hoffe die Verlinung ist dir recht, schon mal eine Dank dafür.



Coole Sache, vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Mescalero

Das kommt perfekt passend, danke vielmals @dawurzelsepp !

Ich hatte nämlich immer wieder Getüddel, hauptsächlich weil ich in der Hektik nachlässig gebunden hab. Das Vorfach hat sich um den Seitenarm des Bleis gewickelt und wahrscheinlich hat das Blei beim Einsinken in den Schlamm (gibt es hier in dem Teich ohne Ende) die Made mit runtergezogen.

Jedenfalls musste ich mindestens eine halbe Stunde auf den ersten Biss warten, sehr ungewöhnlich bei Maden. Immerhin ein gutes, makelloses Rotauge. Dann wieder lange nichts und beim Einholen hatte ich wie gestern schon einen Nachläufer, diesmal versuchte ein silberner Fisch (mehr war nicht zu erkennen) meine Made zu schnappen. Gestern wars vermutlich ein Barsch, der scharf auf den gehakten Gründling war.
Das brachte mich auf die Idee, doch einmal eine Variante der Dropshothegenenfischerei  zu probieren. Ich habe das Blei bis zum Grund abgelassen und langsam wieder angehoben und dabei auch seitlich bewegt. Keine halbe Minute später gab es einen rabiaten Biss: eine Rotfeder von ca. 20cm. Die plattgelutschte Made gewechselt und nochmal - wenige Sekunden und Biss! Wieder eine Rotfeder ähnlicher Größe.
Inzwischen war ich recht durchweicht und habe gefroren. Eigentlich hätte ich gern noch ein bisschen weiterprobiert, für Rotfedern taugt die Methode jedenfalls, vermutlich auch für Döbel. Dann mit größerem Haken und mehreren Maden oder Wurm oder ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Nachmittag Jungs, mal ne Bestimmungsfrage: Plötze oder Rotfeder? Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher.
Für Eure Antworten schon mal herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich tippe auf Plötze, zumindest die hiesigen Rotfedern haben fast farblose Augen und den Ansatz der Rückenflosse weiter hinten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Nachmittag Jungs, mal ne Bestimmungsfrage: Plötze oder Rotfeder? Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher.
> Für Eure Antworten schon mal herzlichen Dank.
> Anhang anzeigen 351110



Rotauge.
Bauch und Rückflossen sind eine Linie bei der Rotfeder ist die Rückenfloße nach hinten versetzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Nachmittag Jungs, mal ne Bestimmungsfrage: Plötze oder Rotfeder? Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher.
> Für Eure Antworten schon mal herzlichen Dank.
> Anhang anzeigen 351110



Plötz.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke Jungs! War übrigens 37 cm, der Leine-Plötz.


----------



## Mescalero

Wahrscheinlich mit Karpfenblut. Riesenvieh!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht vom Weiher, lieber Mescalero; Petri zu den Rotfedern.

Danke auch an dawurzelsepp für die Montageanleitung!

Und Petri zum schönen Leine-Plötz, lieber Wümme!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

*Mal ein kurzer Einwurf*

Mehr oder weniger angefixt von "feinen" Ruten aus Engelland (oder Polen?) habe ich mir dieser Tage eine Korum Allrounder in 1,25lbs 330m gekauft, war nach dem auspacken aber nich wirklich begeistert. Es handelt sich leider um einen eher "fetten" Prügel bis zur Spitze,mit dem man sicherlich gut mit 30/40g auf Grund angeln kann. Posenangeln unter 10g stelle ich mir damit arg schwierig vor,was die Wurfweite angeht. Das Hauptproblem ist jedoch, das diese Rute mit keiner von 10 getesteten Rollen (3000,4000er) ausgewogen in der Hand liegt. Allrounder ist klar,aber das es so ein Knüppel ist hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Das ist mittlerweile die zweite "komische" Rute nach den Venegance Forelle/Zander, wo man erst einmal x Rollen probieren muss damit die Spitze nicht laufend nach unten fällt. Nutzt das Teil hier jemand ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Längere Ruten sind natürgemäß immer kopflastig.
Man könnte sie am Ende mit Gewicht ausbalancieren aber macht das noch Sinn bei 11ft oder mehr wenn man dort über 100gr. reinpacken muss?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Danke Jungs! War übrigens 37 cm, der Leine-Plötz.



Wahnsinn, sattes Petri!   
Kommt noch passend hinzu. Werde die Tage schon wieder verrückt. Die Briten hauen derzeit unglaubliche Roach Fänge rein. Die meisten aus Flüsse, Kanäle. Bin schon so hibbelig, das ich mir Fenster erkämpft habe.

Sehr schöner Fang!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> eine Korum Allrounder in 1,25lbs *330m *
> 
> Das ist mittlerweile die zweite "komische" Rute nach den Venegance Forelle/Zander, wo man erst einmal x Rollen probieren muss damit die Spitze nicht laufend nach unten fällt. Nutzt das Teil hier jemand ?


Bei der stromüberbrückenden Rutenlänge und Steilvorlage ist das eigentlich nicht verwunderlich ...  

Das Problem mit den gewünschten Ruten für das Posenangeln um 1oz ist leider so diffizil, egal was an (fabelhafter) Zahl in Gramm draufsteht.
(auch bei anderen Einsätzen wie beim Spin ist das so)
Das ist erheblich schwieriger, als dass unbedarfte Herstellungsknechte sowas einfach mal zusammendengeln können.
Ein paar Gramm zuviel oder zuwenig in der Spitzenkraft, und schon ist die Freude damit zu angeln gar nicht mehr so groß.

Hier haben aber viele brauchbare Posenruten in 10 11 12 13 14 15ft im Einsatz, die oft auch noch nachkaufbar sind!
Daran kann sich doch einfacher orientieren, als alles selber einzukaufen und durchzuprobieren müssen.

Meine letzten beiden Typen für Pose vom März sind auch schon wieder aus, ich kaufe sehr gerne tolle Auslaufmodelle, die aber damit zwangsläufig gleich danach nicht mehr erhältlich sind. Also als das Paket mit der jeweils letzten bei mir ankam ....


----------



## daci7

Also meinen 1,25lbs Ruten traue ich auch ohne zu zögern 60g zu. Mit nem Gewaltwurf wie beim Brandungsangeln wird man die natürlich klein kriegen, aber ansonsten ist das durchaus gut fischbar und nichtmals fauler Kompromiss.
Ich hab ja noch die (ungefischten) Darent Valley Specialist in 0,75lbs hier liegen. Die würde ich gefühlt vom WG so bei 10-40g einsortieren.
Groetjes


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Also meinen 1,25lbs Ruten traue ich auch ohne zu zögern 60g zu. Mit nem Gewaltwurf wie beim Brandungsangeln wird man die natürlich klein kriegen, aber ansonsten ist das durchaus gut fischbar und nichtmals fauler Kompromiss.
> Ich hab ja noch die (ungefischten) Darent Valley Specialist in 0,75lbs hier liegen. Die würde ich gefühlt vom WG so bei 10-40g einsortieren.
> Groetjes


Das WG für die 0,75er passt - sofern man nicht wie ein vollpfosten das Ganze rausochst


----------



## Papamopps

Boah war Tag zwei verregnet. 

Morgens eine Spinnrunde... und als ich so schön an einem Ast vorbeiziehe...stuppst natürlich ein Hecht an...aber nur um zu sagen, dass ihn der Gummifsch stört. Blieb natüelich nicht hängen 

Nachmittags dann wieder zum Feedern 
Und 3x nass geworden 

Es gab wieder 2 Güster und 5 Brassen. Alles was kleiner. 
Ansitz bei Sonne ist deutlich angenehmer


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil, tolle Fische!

Ich könnte aus dem Stegreif nicht sagen, ob das Brassen oder Güstern sind. Leider haben wir beides nicht hier.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich könnte aus dem Stegreif nicht sagen, ob das Brassen oder Güstern sind. Leider haben wir beides nicht hier.



Von der rötlichen Färbung der unteren Güsterflossen abgesehen (Farbe ist immer so ne Sache) haben auch junge Brassen den charakteristischen Rüssel, der Güstern fehlt.
Güstern hingegen fallen durch ihren "Marty-Feldman-wenn-er sich-erschreckt"-Blick auf, den selbst junge Brassen nur schwer nachahmen können.


----------



## Mescalero

Vielen Dank @Minimax !
Ich google gleich mal Marty Feldman.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @Minimax !
> Ich google gleich mal Marty Feldman.



Hier ist er schon.
Stell DIr einfach vor, dieser Mann hätte fischige Kinder mit einem billigen Zigarettenetui- Dann wären es Güstern...


----------



## Mr. Sprock

geomas schrieb:


> Danke an @Mr. Sprock für den Hinweis auf die Continuum-Rute. Fischst Du sie selber? Auf jeden Fall macht die auf dem Papier und im Video einen guten Eindruck als mögliche robuste „Buschrute”.
> Farbe und Griff sind sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber evtl. mag auch nicht jeder Kork und einen dezent dunklen Blank.


Ich hatte sie in zwei verschiedenen Angelgeschäften in der Hand.
Selber besitze ich sie nicht.
Über die Rute hatte ich zuvor einiges gelesen. Ursprünglich war sie auch als Kinderrute geplant.
Dafür ist sie in den kurzen Längen echt nicht verkehrt, aber eben auch zum "Bachfeedern" im Unterholz



Minimax schrieb:


> @Mr. Sprock
> Danke für die Vorstellung der genannten Rute plus Links ist sicher sehr interessant -für mich persönlich etwas stramm im unteren WG-Bereich, aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich mag das helle Bulldozer Gelb, so kann man sicher sein, die Rute nie im Unterholz zu vergessen.


Mir ging es nicht darum, die Rute als normale Winklepicker vorzustellen, sondern als Alternative zu den hier vor kurzem vorgestellen, sehr kurzen aber stabilen Bach-Quiverruten.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sollte man meinen - ist aber leider nicht wirklich so.
> Das ist eine ganz gewöhnliche "Egi" oder "Sepia" Rute  - diese Teile haben eine sehr weiche Spitze und kleine Ringe, was zu häufigen Verwicklungen beim Auswerfen führt.. . Die Zeiten als ich den kleinen Helden Sepiaruten in die Finger gedrückt habe sind deshalb vorbei.
> Aber für große Jungens ein tolles Spielzeug..!
> 
> PS: Gibt es auch in etwas besser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eging Ruten | Piscor
> 
> 
> Entdecke eine der größten Auswahlsmöglichkeiten im Internet für die Kategorie Eging Ruten mit Produkten, die an keiner anderen Stelle zu finden sind, offizieller Garantie, Ersatzteilen, kostenlosen Reparaturen und versichertem Versand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.piscor.de


Nein, das ist keine der von dir genannten Egi- oder Sepia-Ruten, sondern eine Hohlglasrute aus moderner Glasfaser mit weicher Vollglasspitze, also eine ganz andere Rute vom Typ.

Eine Frage:
Weiß jemand, wieso mein Link zu einem Youtube-Video gelöscht wurde, wo die Aktion der Rute gezeigt wird?

Das war doch kein Link zu einer gewerblichen Seite.
Lediglich ein Youtube Video.

Der einzige Link zu einem Hersteller steht immer noch drin.


----------



## Minimax

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das war doch kein Link zu einer gewerblichen Seite.
> Lediglich ein Youtube Video.



Lieber Mr. Spock,
Man achte auf den Interviewer, vermutlich eine Form von damnatio memoriae  
Aber das möchten wir hier bitte nicht weiter erörtern.

Übrigens glaube ich auch nicht das es sich bei der Rute um eine Kinderangel handelt,

DAS ist eine Kinderangel, übrigens leuchtet die Rolle beim Kurbeln mit blauen und pinken LEDs:
	

		
			
		

		
	








Andererseits, ist sie auch eine Rute aus "moderner Glasfaser"- passt also voll ins Thema, und mit 7ft (EDIT: 5´6´´ , 5-20g) und paraboler Aktion dürfte sie für so manchen von uns interessant sein. Dies spezielle Exemplar ist aber bereits einer gewissen jungen Dame im Nordhessischen versprochen, also bitte keine Kaufgesuche... 

bises,
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Längere Ruten sind natürgemäß immer kopflastig.
> Man könnte sie am Ende mit Gewicht ausbalancieren aber macht das noch Sinn bei 11ft oder mehr wenn man dort über 100gr. reinpacken muss?
> Ich glaube nicht.



Nö, außer bei ner Da*wa Procaster und den genannten Vengeance lies sich die Kopflastigkeit bisher über die Rolle ausgleichen. Nun hängt als letzter Versuch ne alte Sigma dran, da siehts schon besser aus.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei der stromüberbrückenden Rutenlänge und Steilvorlage ist das eigentlich nicht verwunderlich ...
> 
> Das Problem mit den gewünschten Ruten für das Posenangeln um 1oz ist leider so diffizil, egal was an (fabelhafter) Zahl in Gramm draufsteht.
> (auch bei anderen Einsätzen wie beim Spin ist das so)
> Das ist erheblich schwieriger, als dass unbedarfte Herstellungsknechte sowas einfach mal zusammendengeln können.
> Ein paar Gramm zuviel oder zuwenig in der Spitzenkraft, und schon ist die Freude damit zu angeln gar nicht mehr so groß.
> 
> Hier haben aber viele brauchbare Posenruten in 10 11 12 13 14 15ft im Einsatz, die oft auch noch nachkaufbar sind!
> Daran kann sich doch einfacher orientieren, als alles selber einzukaufen und durchzuprobieren müssen.
> 
> Meine letzten beiden Typen für Pose vom März sind auch schon wieder aus, ich kaufe sehr gerne tolle Auslaufmodelle, die aber damit zwangsläufig gleich danach nicht mehr erhältlich sind. Also als das Paket mit der jeweils letzten bei mir ankam ....



Ich nehme das Ding die Tage erst mal mit. Vielleicht "irritiert" auch die Zweiteilung, alle anderen Ruten über 3,00m sind hier dreiteilig.


----------



## Papamopps

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil, tolle Fische!
> 
> Ich könnte aus dem Stegreif nicht sagen, ob das Brassen oder Güstern sind. Leider haben wir beides nicht hier.



Mir wurde mal gesagt, 
Güster - kein vorgestülptes Maul
Brasse - Rüsselmaul 

Daher....


----------



## Papamopps

Wo ich gerade verzweifel, ist die Haltbarkeit der Futterkugel beim Method Feeder. 

Habe welche von MS und die passende Moulde. 

Leider bleibt immer die halbe Moulde voll und das Blei löst sich...
Egal ob ich wenig oder viel Futter nehme
Ob trockener oder nasser. 

Irgendwie ätzend. 

Dann forme ich mit der Hand und es bleibt eine schöne Form, die auch den Wurf übersteht.


----------



## Mescalero

Blei löst sich?

Meine MF sind die billigen von Browning, die funzen perfekt, egal welches Gewicht. Auch mit unterschiedlichen Futtersorten.


----------



## Papamopps

Mescalero schrieb:


> Blei löst sich?
> 
> Meine MF sind die billigen von Browning, die funzen perfekt, egal welches Gewicht. Auch mit unterschiedlichen Futtersorten.


Das blei mit den Plastikbögen... 

Da klebt futter zwischen, aber die Hälfte bleibt in der Moulde. 

Hilft wohl nur weiter probieren 
Trockener, feuchter, mehr, wenig. 
Keine Ahnung


----------



## Professor Tinca

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Nö, außer bei ner Da*wa Procaster und den genannten Vengeance lies sich die Kopflastigkeit bisher über die Rolle ausgleichen.



Nur wenn man vor der Rolle greift.
Liegt die Rolle in der Mitte der Hand(also im Drehpunkt), tut sie gar nichts für die Rutenbalance.


----------



## daci7

Aber ab einem gewissen Gewicht fällt die Balance eben nicht mehr ... ins Gewicht... sie verstehen?!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Aber ab einem gewissen Gewicht fällt die Balance eben nicht mehr ... ins Gewicht... sie verstehen?!



Joa, aber bei ner 11füßer sollten Gewicht und Balance schon ne Rolle spielen - Man muss bei Korum aber auch ganz klar sagen, dass wir hier über Ruten, die sehr
gut mit Spro vergleichbar sind sprechen. Solidität, breites Portfolio, ein Specilist-Anstrich, aber es sind eben Ruten on a Budget. Meine Korum Hy. Feeder habe ich kaum gebraucht wieder verkauft. Da war weder Finesse noch Union Jack zu spüren, nicht das es nicht gut verarbeitete Ruten zu ihrem Preis waren. Andreas Bruners telephonisches Urteil über die Korum Ruten fiel härter aus, aber auch er hat das PL-Verhältnis gelobt. Ich glaube, da ist Darnt Valley Hausmarke besser und interessanter
aufgestellt. 
Was meine Korum hy Feeder angeht: Da gibts von X Firmen vergleichbar-langweilig-kontinentales, da kann ich mir dann nen Union Jack aufbügeln.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Papamopps: das Problem habe ich auch manchmal. Ich löse es, in dem ich das Blei nicht heraushebele, sondern ich drehe den Method axial aus der Form. Mit meinem Butterbrot gefettet habe ich die Form ebenfalls schon. War auch zielführend.


----------



## Papamopps

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Papamopps: das Problem habe ich auch manchmal. Ich löse es, in dem ich das Blei nicht heraushebele, sondern ich drehe den Method axial aus der Form. Mit meinem Butterbrot gefettet habe ich die Form ebenfalls schon. War auch zielführend.


Das mit dem Fetten klingt nicht verkehrt.

Es gibt ja auch neuere Modelle, die eine zweigeteilte Moulde haben oder eine, die man aufklappt.
Scheint also auch bauartbedingt zu sein

Danke!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Nein, das ist keine der von dir genannten Egi- oder Sepia-Ruten, sondern eine Hohlglasrute aus moderner Glasfaser mit weicher Vollglasspitze, also eine ganz andere Rute vom Typ.



Genau so sind Egi Ruten ja gebaut... .


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich schrieb eben noch im Schneidertrööt, dass ich nicht an meiner Hakendose rumbasteln will, und nun ist mir ein defektes Döschen aus Fernost in die Hände gefallen, welches zwar grauenhaft verarbeitet wurde, aber mit Magneten ausgekleidet ist. Sparsam zugeschnitten, zwei Tropfen Heißkleber,  Bild für den Ükel, fertig.
Muss ich jetzt nur die restlichen Haken, 18 und 20, aus der Scheune holen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Exakt so praktiziere ich das auch - mit wachsender Begeisterung (anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch).
> Der Knoten in dem roten Faden darf gerne „gnubbelig” ausfallen.



Moin!

So habe ich mir damals auch meine *RHONE STIPP MINI POLE 3000* von JENZI umgerüstet.

Anfangs war da ein hässlicher Ring an der Spitze montiert, diesen habe ich entfernt und mir dafür ein Stück Fly Line Backing angewickelt. Anschließend die Wicklungen noch sauber lackiert und fertig. Das simple Einschlaufen der Stippmontage hält dabei tatsächlich sehr zuverlässig an dem Knoten und kann nach dem Angeln super schnell wieder abgerüstet werden.






Die Stippe ist übrigens gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Mit einer Länge von 3,00 m ist sie zwar relativ begrenzt in ihrer Reichweite aber zum ufernahen Köfistippen
reicht sie allemal. Besonders praktisch ist dabei ihr geringes Packmaß von nur 41 cm. Diese Rute passt wirklich überall hinein und kann daher stets mitgeführt werden.






Diese günstige Stippe ist auch in 4,00 m oder aber in 5,00 m Länge erhältlich. Das Packmaß beträgt dann allerdings 49 cm,
was aber ja noch immer relativ handlich ist. Diese Dinger sind zwar nicht wirklich schick aber dafür praktisch. 

Grüße in die Runde

Freddy


----------



## geomas

@Bankside Dreamer - wow, 41cm Transportlänge ist schon seeehr kurz. Und drei Meter Länge reichen für etliche Swims locker aus.
Es gab mal kernige Telestippen von Matrix („Envoy”), die kamen auch mit Band vorne, ungewöhnlich für den europäischen Markt. Die sind auch schnell wieder verschwunden.
Die von mir benutzen Billigheimer „Ginner” aus der sogenannten Volksrepublik messen stattliche 62 oder 64cm zusammengedingst und sind immer noch sehr handlich.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bevor ich mich dann letztlich für die Rhone Stipp von Jenzi entschieden habe, hatte ich mir zuvor noch eine *TELE POLE 300* von DAM besorgt.
Diese Rute kam sogar direkt mit einem Band vorne an der Spitze, mit dem ich zunächst so aber auch nichts anzufangen wusste.

Diese DAM Stippen, es gibt sie ebenfalls noch in 4 m und 5m Länge, sind sogar noch geringer im Packmaß als die Rhone Stippen. Leichter sind sie
außerdem, denn im Gegensatz zu der günstigen Rhone Stippe sind sie aus Kohlefaser gefertigt, mit super feinen Spitzen. Das war mir dann doch nichts,
eine Köfirute muss für mich nicht leicht und edel sein, sondern günstig und robust. Daher ging die DAM zurück und die Rhone Stipp hielt Einzug.
DAM wie Jenzi, letztlich wird wohl beides aus Fernost kommen, wobei das Material der DAM Stippen schon feiner war.


----------



## geomas

Im Prinzip ist der heimische Rutenwald auch mit Stippen gut durchwachsen. Ganz eventuell besorge ich mir irgendwann noch mal ne federleichte 8m-Edel-Rute wie die Acolyte oder die Preston. 
Eher optisch denn technisch reizvoll finde ich die Speed-Whips mit kurzem Korkhandgriff - die sehen „cool” aus. Die Garbolino Bullet Speed Whip ist so eine „Peitsche”. Die kommen wohl mit ner blanken Spitze ohne Faden oder Öhr oder Stonfo.


----------



## Mescalero

Alle Stippen und Tenkara-Ruten, die ich aus China habe, kamen mit diesem Schnipsi vorn dran. Der Fachausdruck ist Lilian. 
Und alle haben eine extrem weiche Spitze, das ist gut für mittelgroße Fische und beugt Bruch vor. Aber leider geht auch das Gefühl für den Köder flöten und bei kleinen Fischen geht der Anhieb schnell ins Leere.

Ich habe mir eine Speedfish-Rute von Maver zugelegt, das ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Straffe Spitze und trotzdem ganz fein, schwer zu beschreiben. Die kam nackt, ohne Lilian oder irgendetwas vorn dran.
Die China-Stippen sind trotzdem Klasse, für das Geld sowieso. Da kann man in jede Angeltasche eine stecken, eine oder zwei ins Auto, eine in die Aktentasche....


----------



## geomas

Die Ukeleiangler/Speedmatchangler sind schon speziell. Es gibt so ne Technik, die Speedruten nur zwischen den Fingern einzuklemmen, sieht irre aus. Nennt sich Stricken oder Häkeln oder so ähnlich. Find ich sehr spannend, ist mir persönlich aber anteilig zu viel "Sport".


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, das ist so etwas wie Fließbandangeln, mit entspanntem Fischen ist da nicht mehr viel...


----------



## geomas

^ haha, das Video hatte ich gerade eben offen. Ich finde es andererseits auch fast meditativ, man kommt in so nen Rhythmus, fast wie das Schwingen von ner Fliege.



PS: Auffällig am Video ist natürlich auch der „Pro-Look”, der Videos wie den von/mit Jörg Ovens eben leider total fehlt.


----------



## rustaweli

Hab ja gesagt das ich mir für   
Picker & Roach Fenster erkämpft habe. Das erste heute war wirklich Kampf. Kaum geschlafen, halb 4 aufgestanden. 14er Schnur aufgespult, Futter gemischt und mich über den Regen beschwert. Aber war mir egal und ich zog auch bald los. War unangenehm und der Start sehr zäh.





Natürlich meldeten sich wieder Grundeln. Dann endlich ein Hoffnungsschimmer.




Dann jedoch ging wieder ewig nix, als sich plötzlich das Blatt wie von Zauberhand wendete.
3 von den Freunden stiegen ein.




Aber das Schönste waren fast ein Dutzend meiner liebsten Wasserfreunde in solch schöner Statur.




Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit der Picker und finde mein erstes Fenster gelungen genutzt, trotz Regen.
Jetzt aber wieder los, die Pflicht ruft.
In Gedanken bin ich aber schon bei Minifenster 2.

Habt nen schönen Tag!


----------



## geomas

Super Aktion, danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zu Plötzens und Brassenens und auch zu den Grundeln.
Die Rute sieht wunderschön aus, also die roten Wicklungen gefallen mir gut, auch wenn „so ganz schlicht und unbunt” auch was hat.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, das ist so etwas wie Fließbandangeln, mit entspanntem Fischen ist da nicht mehr viel...



Interessant - jetzt weiß ich endlich wie die Sardellen ins Glas kommen bzw. wer sie dafür beschafft. 
Auf den Ruten steht etwas von *"Special Bleak"* hat jemand nähere Infos? Nun bin ich ja schon etwas neugierig.

Die _ANGLING TIMES_ hat einmal so kleine Sammelkärtchen herausgebracht, unter anderem zu den damals üblichen
Posentypen und deren Verwendung. Auf einem der Kärtchen wird folgende "Pose" abgebildet, für die Angelei
nahe der Oberfläche auf Bleak bzw. Ukelei.





Als Angeldistanz wird eine _"short pole range"_ genannt bzw. um die 5 Meter. Die ganze Montage fischt man unbeschwert
und schlenzt sie lediglich per Stipprute hinaus. Das Streichholz dient dabei wohl eher als Wurfgewicht und man behält
zur Bissanzeige die gekräuselte Schnur auf der Wasseroberfläche im Auge. Wie die Schnur letztlich gekräuselt wird,
darüber schweigen sich die Gentlemen der _ANGLING TIMES_ allerdings leider aus.

Nun, ich denke wir Angler sind da erfinderisch und gekräuselte Schnur hat mehr oder weniger jeder von uns schon einmal
fabriziert, wenn auch ungewollt. 

Eine mögliche Schwächung der Schnur, durch diese etwas rabiate Art der Vorbehandlung, ist dabei sicherlich vernachlässigbar.
So ein Ukelei ist eben kein Karpfen aber auf die hat man es während so einer _"Speed-Session"_ wohl auch nicht abgesehen.
Persönlich habe ich diese Sache zwar *noch *nicht ausprobiert, könnte mir allerdings vorstellen dass man die gekräuselte Schnur vorher
eventuell noch etwas fettet, damit sie noch besser auf der Oberfläche schwimmt.

Die ganze Sache scheint übrigens kein Anglerlatein zu sein, sondern wurde sie damals in den 1980er Jahren tatsächlich so in England
praktiziert. Jedenfalls ist eine ganz ähnliche Methode in Allan Haines _"THE COMPLETE BOOK OF FLOAT FISHING"_ beschrieben.
Auch hier geht es nahe der Oberfläche und mit gekräuselter Schnur auf Bleak, hierbei wird der Schwimmer allerdings mit zwei Gummis gehalten,
jeweils an den Enden. Aber auch hier dient der simple Schwimmer eher dem Wurfgewicht, als der Bissanzeige.

Vielleicht probiert es mal einer aus? Interessant klingt diese Methode ja schon. Gerade an so einer kurzen Speedrute müsste das Sardellenglas
im Nullkommanichts voll sein. Rotfedern lassen sich so sicherlich auch ganz gut "verhaften".  

Beste Grüße
Freddy


----------



## Mescalero

Freddy, danke für das Vorstellen der Bleak-Methode, sieht durchaus interessant aus! Minimalistisch und ohne irgendwelche speziellen, teuren Nubsies.

Der Fiebig vom shop.matchanglershop.de hat Alborella- oder Speedruten im Programm. Die sind erheblich straffer als die Standard Stippruten, das ist sicher der markanteste Unterschied. Damit bekommt man auch so eine Streichholzmontage besser raus als mit einer weichen Spitze, würde ich mal vermuten.

Edith: gekräuselte Schnur. Über den Rücken einer Messerklinge gezogen, das ist 0,12er.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Freddy, danke für das Vorstellen der Bleak-Methode, sieht durchaus interessant aus! Minimalistisch und ohne irgendwelche speziellen, teuren Nubsies.
> 
> Der Fiebig vom shop.matchanglershop.de hat Alborella- oder Speedruten im Programm. Die sind erheblich straffer als die Standard Stippruten, das ist sicher der markanteste Unterschied. Damit bekommt man auch so eine Streichholzmontage besser raus als mit einer weichen Spitze, würde ich mal vermuten.



Ich habe eben einmal geschaut, vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis. Diese Alborella-Ruten halten sich preislich ja auch im Rahmen,
einem Ausprobieren steht also nichts im Weg. Ich bin jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt der Stippfischer aber als netten Zeitvertreib kann
ich mir diese Art der Angelei schon gut vorstellen. Das mit dem Streichholz probiere ich dann definitiv auch einmal aus.

Zu schade dass das Streichholz bzw. der Schwimmer nur dem Wurfgewicht dient, da lohnt es nicht wirklich extra etwas zu basteln.
Aber mal schauen, vielleicht könnte ich...

Gruß Freddy


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Edith: gekräuselte Schnur. Über den Rücken einer Messerklinge gezogen, das ist 0,12er.



Na das sieht doch schon sehr vielversprechend aus.
Ich dachte an so etwas ähnliches, Geschenkband zieht man schließlich auch über eine derartige Kante.

Mit der 0,12er Schnur liegst Du sicherlich auch richtig im Durchmesser.
Dann geht es jetzt auf zur Tanke, ein paar Streichhölzer kaufen. 


Gruß Freddy


----------



## Mescalero

Zahnstocher gehen bestimmt auch, aber nur die aus Holz. Bambus schwimmt nicht richtig. Oder ein Zweiglein von der geliebten Erle am Gewässerrand.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hier ist übrigens noch diese besagte Sammelkarte der _ANGLING TIMES _- nicht dass ich euch hier einen vom Pferd erzähle. 









Aber lasst dazu das Rauchen sein! 

Gruß Freddy


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Feines Thema  gerade, ihr kommt da jetzt in den Bereich des tüfteligen Selbermachens, richtig ükelige Spezialschwimmkörper der Extraklasse, des wirklichen Fun-Fishens oder Stippen ohne Ende. Früher gabs man den Begriff "Spiel ohne Grenzen". 

Ruten mit etwas angenehmerer und wackelfreier rund 1m Teilung gibt aktuell sehr sehr günstig, hab letztens nur 3€ und 4€, also 1€ p.m. fast zum Schnurpeis einer HE-Daiwa-PE bezahlt, wollte nur die Spitze eigentlich, ist auch tolle superweiche Glasfaserware.

Man muss nicht jede Sekunde ein Fischli ziehen - kann man aber.
Macht dann auch Kindern und Ehefrauen Spaß, von wegen es beißt nichts und passiert nichts!
Und fast noch wichtiger: neuen Freundinnen!


----------



## Thomas.

ich brauche mal einzwei Meinungen von völlig unparteiischen Personen, da ich morgen für 7 Tage nach Ostfriesland fahre (Haus mit Wassergrundstück und Boot)   
nehme ich natürlich ein wenig zum Fischen mit, jetzt meint mein liebe Frau ich würde übertreiben. sind 10 Ruten zu viel? (weiß ja nicht was mich erwartet) und ein wenig Kleinzeug so wie E-Motor + Benziner (Echo lasse ich zu Hause) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 das muss mit


----------



## Hecht100+

@Thomas. 
*Schönen Urlaub* und ich hätte für eine Woche mehr mit, schätze mal eine Steigerung von 50 %. Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> da ich morgen für 7 Tage nach Ostfriesland fahre (Haus mit Wassergrundstück und Boot)
> nehme ich natürlich ein wenig zum Fischen mit, jetzt meint mein liebe Frau ich würde übertreiben. sind 10 Ruten zu viel? (weiß ja nicht was mich erwartet)


Also z.B. 10 Matchruten sind zuviel.

Aber 2-3 (längere) Spins mit Universal- und Stalker-Qualitäten, 2 Matches/Floats unterschiedlicher Typen/Längen, mindestens eine lange 5-6m Bolo, 2x2er Sets Grund/Feederruten, das wird einfach schon knapp mit 10 Ruten! Fehlt noch ....

Und bedarf sehr guter Kenntnis und Auswahl der Ruten (Rollen dazu ist einfacher, vor allem wenn genug E-Spulen bespult verfügbar). 

Mehr Ruten in einem Futteral (ich habe typisch 4-10 (tw.unmontiert) darin) sorgt für weniger Besorgnis beim Begleitpersonal, 
ob der Sitzgelegenheiten und deren persönlichen Bedarf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Kleinzeug so wie E-Motor + Benziner (Echo lasse ich zu Hause)  das muss mit


Unbekanntes Boot, unbekannter See?
Da täte ich anders, Motor ist schwer und sperrig. Weil Rudern ist gesund und bringt z.B. beim Raubfisch-Schleppen viel mehr Fisch. Und man kommt eben hin.
Aber den Echolot bei einem See zu vergessen, das ist gernemal wie Vergessen, den Lottoschein mit der 6er Combo drauf abzugeben.
Genauso ordentliche Kescher, Ausdauer-Komfortmöbel/Sitzkissen usw., da gibt es Mindestverpflichtungen, auch kleine Halter.
Im Prinzip reicht ein (resp. Rutenzahl) kleine günstige weite(!) Schraubzwinge für alles, und ein Stückchen Holz/Brettchen/Lattenabschnitt lässt sich immer irgendwo finden und anpassen, gerne die kleine PUK-Säge mitnehmen.


----------



## Mescalero

#microfishing

Eigentlich habe ich keine Zeit aber eine halbe Stunde am Dorfbach war dennoch drin. 
Endlich konnten die Stichlinge „geknackt“ werden. Das hat mich fast genauso erfreut, als wenn eine 60cm Tinca gebissen hätte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich brauche mal einzwei Meinungen von völlig unparteiischen Personen, da ich morgen für 7 Tage nach Ostfriesland fahre (Haus mit Wassergrundstück und Boot)
> nehme ich natürlich ein wenig zum Fischen mit, jetzt meint mein liebe Frau ich würde übertreiben. sind 10 Ruten zu viel? (weiß ja nicht was mich erwartet) und ein wenig Kleinzeug so wie E-Motor + Benziner (Echo lasse ich zu Hause)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das muss mit


Match, Avon, Karpfen, Feeder, Stippe... ich glaub das würde mir reichen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der Fiebig vom shop.matchanglershop.de hat Alborella- oder Speedruten im Programm. Die sind erheblich straffer als die Standard Stippruten, das ist sicher der markanteste Unterschied. Damit bekommt man auch so eine Streichholzmontage besser raus als mit einer weichen Spitze, würde ich mal vermuten.


Wenn wir hier schon öfter vom sehr verbreiteten Tacklewahn und Beschaffungssüchten reden,

man kann das noch weiter auf die Spitze treiben für den großen 3-5m Wurf!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Thomas. Absolut  nicht zu viel, was Du da am Start hast. Ostfriesland bietet anglerisch  viel, darauf sollte man eingestellt sein. Ich wünsche Euch einen tollen Urlaub!


----------



## Thomas.

allen erst mal allen Danke, ich hatte schon ein schlechtes gewissen meiner Holden gegenüber, habe jetzt mit 2x Karpfen 1x Match 1x Picker 4x Spinn  1x 3,60 -20gr 1x 2,10 Pilk 3x Kescher und gerade beim packen habe ich so gedacht nehme ich vorsichtshalber mein Schlauchi mit, man weis ja nie vielleicht kann man ja mal was weiß ich   ich Hoffe ich habe nix vergesen


----------



## Mescalero

Im Herbst bin ich für anderthalb Wochen an der Ostsee, werde aber nur eine oder zwei Ruten mitnehmen um im Ozean zu angeln. Karpfen und so Zeugs habe ich auch hier zur Genüge. 
Ostfriesland hat allerdings auch viele andere reizvolle Gewässer abseits vom Meer. Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## daci7

@Thomas. 
Wer fährt denn noch mit?


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> Wer fährt denn noch mit?


meine Frau und meine Schwägerin, die muss sich mit ihre Schwester beschäftigen damit ich fischen kann    sonst würde ich sie nicht mitnehmen dann hätte auch alles bis auf die Karpfenruten ins Auto gepasst, wieso fragst du, möchtest du mit?


----------



## daci7

Ne danke, aber zur Not sehe ich da noch die Möglichkeit Platz im Auto einzusparen  
Zu den Ruten wird dir hier niemand was sagen können - dir muss das reichen, sonst  niemandem


----------



## Kochtopf

@rustaweli Der friesische häretiker M. Koch fischt erfolgreich mit Nudeln - du hattest diesbezüglich doch experimente am Laufen iirc?


----------



## Tricast

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das mit Fremden ist, aber die Einheimischen dürfen mit 8 Ruten angeln. Sind dann 10 Ruten nicht bisschen zu wenig?
Das mit dem Anhänger kenne ich auch. Wir haben auch einen um das ganze Gerödel ans Wasser zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß in Ostfriesland und einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Siehste, das Argument der großen Rutenzahl war mir gar nicht eingefallen!
Das ist sehr überzeugend für interne Kritiker.


----------



## daci7

Also nimmste nur drei "setups" mit. Hört sich  viel besser an als 24 Ruten


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas und danke für das Video @Kochtopf ! Schaue ich mir morgen an. 
Bin gerade eingetroffen zum Fensterln Nr2. Nach dem Frühstück heute Morgen habe ich kurz an der Currywurst Bude gehalten und bringe meinen Freunden einen Snack zum hoffentlichen, kurzweiligen Stelldichein mit. Für mich aber nur ne Bockwurst im Brötchen. Schauen wir mal, bin guter Dinge trotz Kurzbesuch.
Laut der SHGD sind die Momente vor und nach der Dämmerung die besten auf meine lieben Rotaugen.
Mag sie einfach, Punkt.

Vielleicht kann ich morgen was berichten, bis dahin wünsche ich Euch nur Gutes!

Oohh, gefüttert, entspannt die Rute draußen gelassen und hier geschrieben. Es plätschert. Bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Minimax

@Thomas. die eigentliche Frage ist doch, wenn Du wirklich nur eine einzige, wirklich nur eine mitnehmen dürftest- welche wäre das? Und nach welchen Kriterien würdest Du sie auswählen? 
Ich weiss, die Frage ist übergriffig, unmenschlich und grausam- aber sie ist ja auch nur hypothetisch. Ausserdem interessierts mich.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Papamopps

Nachdem es heute morgen nur eine Spinnrunde mit 2 Hechten gab, folgt jetzt ein gemütlicher Abendansitz...





Wobei... es in der ersten Stunde 6 kleine Brassen gab... gemütlich ist anders. Jetzt ist es grad ruhiger.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, nach meiner gestrigen ganz erfolgreichen Tour an die Leine war ich heute enthaltsam, was das Angeln betrifft. Die Zeit habe ich genutzt, um endlich meinen Frühjahrsfilm fertigzustellen und hochzuladen. Ich hoffe der Film gefällt Euch. Hier der Link: 



Morgen gehts es für mich wieder mal an den großen Strom, die Elbe bei Neu Darchau. Mal sehen, was geht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Zeit habe ich genutzt, um endlich meinen Frühjahrsfilm fertigzustellen und hochzuladen. Ich hoffe der Film gefällt Euch.



Großes Kino an kleinem Fluss - hab Dank dafür! 

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## rustaweli

Grad ist's bißl schade das im Christentum keine Zweitfrauen erlaubt sind. Würde meiner Picker, ungeachtet des Alters, einen Antrag machen.





Mit der Picker, was für ne starke Lady!

Nachtrag: 14er Schnur, 14er Haken direkt gebunden, leichtesten Legerlink wohlgemerkt. Hin und weg von der Picker bin.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> @Thomas. die eigentliche Frage ist doch, wenn Du wirklich nur eine einzige, wirklich nur eine mitnehmen dürftest- welche wäre das? Und nach welchen Kriterien würdest Du sie auswählen?
> Ich weiss, die Frage ist übergriffig, unmenschlich und grausam- aber sie ist ja auch nur hypothetisch. Ausserdem interessierts mich.
> Hg
> Minimax


also da es nur  hypothetisch ist, würde ich meine Schwägerin mitnehmen  nee Spaß natürlich meine Frau. Aber ich glaube du meinst welche Rute, da würde ich meine billige 2,40 Spinnrute mit billiger Freilaufrolle u. 0,25 Schnur mitnehmen, bis vielleicht Wels geht vom Posen bis zum Grundfischen alles.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> also da es nur  hypothetisch ist, würde ich meine Schwägerin mitnehmen.



Alter Schlingel- wenn Cousinen den jungen Mann ruinieren, dann sind es die Schwägerinnen, die ihm in den mittleren Jahren auflauern!

Die Rutenwahl hingegen halte ich für sehr weise, vielen Dank.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Feierabend für heute.






Ein herrlicher Nachmittag geht zu Ende. Einen Bericht mit den Fängen gibt's morgen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> #microfishing
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich keine Zeit aber eine halbe Stunde am Dorfbach war dennoch drin.
> Endlich konnten die Stichlinge „geknackt“ werden. Das hat mich fast genauso erfreut, als wenn eine 60cm Tinca gebissen hätte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351178


Welche Hakengröße ?


----------



## Papamopps

Leider darf man als Gast nur bis 22Uhr angeln. 

Fazit. 
16 Brassen alle auf Classic Feeder. 
0 auf Method Feeder... aber der Tip mit Plastikfolie in der Moulde hat funktioniert.


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Welche Hakengröße ?


26er und 0,06 Schnur.


----------



## Papamopps

Papamopps schrieb:


> Leider darf man als Gast nur bis 22Uhr angeln.
> 
> Fazit.
> 16 Brassen alle auf Classic Feeder.
> 0 auf Method Feeder... aber der Tip mit Plastikfolie in der Moulde hat funktioniert.



Gerade noch durch Zufall mit dem Gewässerwart gesprochen, der mit seiner Hightech Sitzkiepe sagte "das Gewässer ist perfekt für Method" 

Mhhhh...ich mach jett Falsch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Gerade noch durch Zufall mit dem Gewässerwart gesprochen, der mit seiner Hightech Sitzkiepe sagte "das Gewässer ist perfekt für Method"
> 
> Mhhhh...ich mach jett Falsch.


Dick Walker, gwsN, beschreibt es gut: Groundbait ist super aber es lockt fische nicht in Regionen wo sie sich nicht aufhalten, gerade im Stillwasser. Hättest den MF mal auf deinen Feederfutterplatz auswerfen sollen, vielleicht wäre es das gewesen, ansonsten angeln angeln angeln, irgendwann knackst du den Tümpel schon


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dick Walker, gwsN, beschreibt es gut: Groundbait ist super aber es lockt fische nicht in Regionen wo sie sich nicht aufhalten, gerade im Stillwasser. Hättest den MF mal auf deinen Feederfutterplatz auswerfen sollen, vielleicht wäre es das gewesen, ansonsten angeln angeln angeln, irgendwann knackst du den Tümpel schon



Feeder und Method lagen max 2m auseinander. 

Und ja, hab auch mal auf den Feederplatz geworfen....
Und auf Classic habe ich an fast jeder Stelle gefabgen, klar mit Clip. Aber mal ein wenig zu weit links oder rechts geworfen. Mal nicht bis zum Anschlag ausgeworfen, sondern beim Absinken im Clip gewesen...

Und dennoch gabs Fisch. 
Werde morgen die bisherige Classic auf einen 20g Method umbauen mit Made...

Und daneben die andere Rute. 
Bin gespannt


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich ging mir nix durch die Lappen - danke an unseren Wümme für den wunderbaren Film! Da können sich etliche kommerzielle YT-Kanäle mehr als nur eine Scheibe in Sachen Qualität abschneiden. Hoffentlich wurde Ferdi später für den Kaustangen-Verlust entschädigt (aber ja, da bin ich mir sicher).

Ein sehr dickes Petri geht an Rusty - Deine feine holländische Picker hat wohl ihre Feuertaufe hinter sich gebracht. 
(haha, so große Grundeln gibts bei uns nicht)

Petri heil natürlich auch in Richtung Silbersee - bin schon sehr gespannt, ob Du mit der Methode dovch noch so richtig abräumst, lieber Papamopps.

Ein zartes, leises Petri heil sei dem Stichling-Fänger zugeraunt. Deine Passion für die Picos unter den Minis hat schon mal was in Zeiten von Schneller Höher Weiter.


----------



## geomas

Meine abendliche Angelsession beschrieb ich aus gegebenm Anlaß an anderer Stelle. 
Es war schön am Wasser, aber äußerst ereignisarm, um es mal so zu formulieren.

Hatte heute netten Mail-Kontakt mit oder zur tacklebox - die sind sehr auf Zack und beantworten schnell allerlei Fragen.
Neben einem kürzlich von Minimax erwähnten kommerziell produzierten Fischlockstoff (ich habs nötig, ich habs nötig!) sind zwei kürzere Kescherstäbe auf dem Weg.
Auf das offenbar sehr handliche Modell der Tacklebox (https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/landing...-box-3-5-7-telescopic-landing-net-handle.html) bin ich sehr gespannt. Und werde berichten.


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> #microfishing
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich keine Zeit aber eine halbe Stunde am Dorfbach war dennoch drin.
> Endlich konnten die Stichlinge „geknackt“ werden. Das hat mich fast genauso erfreut, als wenn eine 60cm Tinca gebissen hätte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351178


Petri zum Riesen..


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, nach meiner gestrigen ganz erfolgreichen Tour an die Leine war ich heute enthaltsam, was das Angeln betrifft. Die Zeit habe ich genutzt, um endlich meinen Frühjahrsfilm fertigzustellen und hochzuladen. Ich hoffe der Film gefällt Euch. Hier der Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen gehts es für mich wieder mal an den großen Strom, die Elbe bei Neu Darchau. Mal sehen, was geht.


Wunder schönes Video,als wäre man Live dabei.
Bitte mehr davon.
ch freue mich schon auf das Sommer Video von Dir.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ein sehr dickes Petri geht an Rusty - Deine feine holländische Picker hat wohl ihre Feuertaufe hinter sich gebracht.
> (haha, so große Grundeln gibts bei uns nicht)



Danke Geo!
Für mich hat meine neue Rutenliebe die Taufe irgendwie schon gestern früh hinter sich gehabt. Bei den Brassen und (für mich) größeren Rotaugen zeigte sie vollsten Einsatz und gab mir zu verstehen wie sie arbeitet. Die Rotaugen mußte ich sogar keschern, nix mehr mit rausheben ab bestimmten Größen. Auch das Geheimnis der Zitterspitze verstehe ich mehr. Hab auch das Gefühl das die Fische mehr kämpfen, da sie die Macht der Rute wohl nicht so spüren. Alles in allem hat sie sämtliche Tests nicht nur bestanden, sogar übertroffen. Eine herrliche Angelei ist das.
Jetzt komme ich schon zum Stichwort Grundeln.
Mit meinen Rotaugen ging gestern Abend nichts. Ok, bis auf ein Augenrot, handlang. Ich traf wohl genau zur Prime Time von den Grundeln ein. An das "Durchangeln" gewöhne ich mich ja immer mehr, aber das gestern war schon Wahnsinn. Auffällig war jedoch die doch meist stattliche Größe der Grundeln zum Abend.
Der kleine Wels war dann schon fast der Abschluss. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich davor nicht auch schon 2 dran hatte. Zittern in der Spitze, gleichmäßiger Zug, Stopp. Anhieb, Hänger. Häh, da waren doch heute früh keine Hindernisse. Kurz darauf wiederholte sich selbiges. Kam schon ins Grübeln. Dann der Wels. Vielleicht waren es etwas größere, sie merkten weder Rute noch Haken und chillten entspannt am Boden. Mit der Picker bekommst natürlich null Druck auf diese Tierchen.
Wissen werde ich es nie.

@Wuemmehunter Vielen Dank für das Video!  



geomas schrieb:


> Ein zartes, leises Petri heil sei dem Stichling-Fänger zugeraunt. Deine Passion für die Picos unter den Minis hat schon mal was in Zeiten von Schneller Höher Weiter.



Sehe ich auch so. Hat schon was Erfrischendes!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mit meinen Rotaugen ging gestern Abend nichts. Ok, bis auf ein Augenrot, handlang. Ich traf wohl genau zur Prime Time von den Grundeln ein. An das "Durchangeln" gewöhne ich mich ja immer mehr, aber das gestern war schon Wahnsinn. Auffällig war jedoch die doch meist stattliche Größe der Grundeln zum Abend.




Fressen die Viecher auch Mais?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, nach meiner gestrigen ganz erfolgreichen Tour an die Leine war ich heute enthaltsam, was das Angeln betrifft. Die Zeit habe ich genutzt, um endlich meinen Frühjahrsfilm fertigzustellen und hochzuladen. Ich hoffe der Film gefällt Euch. Hier der Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen gehts es für mich wieder mal an den großen Strom, die Elbe bei Neu Darchau. Mal sehen, was geht.




Ein grandioses Video, lieber Stephan !! 
Bitte viiiiiel mehr davon.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Der gestrige Tag war lange und darum folgt heute der Bericht dazu.

Nachdem ich ja am Mittwoch schon den schön Nerfling und die Karpfen fing wollte ichs gestern nochmal wissen.
Zuhause alles erstmal zusammen gepackt, eine Kaisersemmel in die Tütte und einen Semmelteig mit Rumaroma gemacht.
Eingepackt wurde wider die DAM Quickfire Feeder mit der Turbo 15 und meine 3,90m Shimano Stradic Telerute.
Die Feeder war bereits mit der Seitenarmmontage fertig montiert (siehe auch "Zeigt her eure Montagen") genauso wie die Tele mit der Posenmontage.

Nach etwa 10min Fußmarsch war ich am gewünschten Angelplatz angekommen, ich muss dazusagen das ich viele meiner Plätze zu Fuß erreichen kann bzw mit dem Rad. Das Wasser war etwas höher als am Mittwoch, dies war dem Regen am Donnerstag geschuldet. Auch wärend des Angelns gestern stieg das Wasser noch um ein Paar cm an.











Mein Gewässer ist ein Zufluss der Donau mit allen darin vorkommenden Fischarten was eine große Artenvielfalt entspricht. Ein Angeltag ist daher nicht wie jeder andere, man kann nie sagen was gerade so beisst und ein Speciman Hunting ist fast nicht möglich.
Zurück zum gestrigen Tage.
Am Wasser hab ich zuerst die Posenrute mit einer Wallnuss großen Teigkugel bestückt und überlang etwa 5m vom Ufer abgelegt. Die Feeder wurde mit einem 5g Tropfenblei und einer Semmelflocke bestückt und in der Flußmitte abgelegt.





Es dauerte eine Weile bis der erste Biss kam und ein schöner Aitel den Weg in den Kescher fand.





Die Fische schienen ja zu beisen also auf ein neues die Semmel montiert und wider in die Mitte des Flusses.
Nach kurzer Wartezeit bog sich die Spitze etwas, es war kein Biss eher wie wenn ein Kraut in die Schnur schwimmt. Dann fiel das Blei nach und die Spitze bog sich wider. Anhieb! Der Fisch hing und lies sich anfangs recht schnell herziehen bis er merkte das er gehackt war und zog los. Den Ton der Spule wenn ein Fisch abzieht wünscht sich jeder Angler gerne doch in diesem Falle wars eher bangen und hoffen das die 0,18er mit dem 10er Haken hält.
Unaufhaltsam schwamm der Karpfen flußaufwärts, ich vermutete da schon einen Karpfen. In der Mitte des Flusses kamen dann durchschnittene Grashalme hoch und an ein Anhalten war nicht zu denken. Angekommen am anderen musste ich schauen ihn jetzt doch mal zu Halten und ihn vom Schilf abzuhalten.
Durch die lange Distanz und die weiche Feeder gelang es dann ihn zumindest in die Flussmitte zurückzubringen. Der Drill dauerte schon 5 Minuten und an ein sehen des Fisches war noch lange nicht zu denken. Nach weiteren Fluchten und sanften gegenhalten hatte ichs endlich geschafft ihn zumindest auf meiner Uferseite stromauf zu haben. Weitere 5 Minuten später und unzähligen Schnurabzügen war er in Kescherweite aber immernoch nicht bereit sich darin zu begeben. Die Zitterpartie wollte kein Ende nehmen aber zumindest konnte ich ihn schon mal kurz sehen was noch mehr Vorsicht beim Drillen erforderte. Der 10er Haken muss halten was er auch tat. Nach nunmehr 13 Minuten Drill (ich sah auf die Uhr) war er dann endlich im Kescher. 
Ein Spiegelkarpfen von 67cm und ca. 10 pfd.




Ein Traumfisch an solch einer Rute.
An ein zusammenpacken war aber noch nicht zu denken denn ich wollte coh eigentlich andere Fische fangen und keine Karpfen doch daraus wurde erstmal nicht. Kurz darauf gab es den nächsten Biss und wider so einen Abzug  der dann leider sehr schnell beendet war. Es folgte dann noch ein etwas größerer der ebenfall abging und ein paar kleinere mit ca. 4-5 pfd.
Gegen Abends wendete sich endlich das Blatt und die Karpfen waren wohl durchgezogen.
Es folgte mein PB Frauennerfling mit 54cm.




Noch ein weiterer mit an die 40cm, ein schöner "Raland"




Und zu guter letzt noch ein stattliches Rotauge von 39cm.




All diese Fische konnte ich mit meiner Seitenarmmontage und Semmelflocke fangen, an der Posenrute mit dem Rumteig bekam ich in den gesamten 4,5 Stunden keinen einzigen Biss. Sollte ich heute nochmals ans Wasser kommen werde ich wohl einen anderen Teig machen und mein Glück nochmal versuchen. Wo solch schöne Karpfen sind wird wohl auchnoch ein größerer sein.

In diesem Sinne die am Wasser waren ein Petri Heil und allen ein erfolgreiches Wochenende.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht und tolle Fische.  
Petri Heil!


----------



## rhinefisher

Mensch Sepp - was für tolle Fische..!
Besonders der riesige Frauennerfling und der "Raland" gefallen mir richtig gut.. .
Ganz fettes Petri!


----------



## Mescalero

Eine beeindruckende Strecke, Petri Heil @dawurzelsepp !

So, und jetzt ziehe ich mir Wuemmes Fidschoh rein.


----------



## daci7

Erst sachta "Ein Specimen Hunting ist fast nicht möglich" und dann haut er direkt ein 54er Frauennerfling und ein 39er Augenrot raus ... man man man! Sehr geil!


----------



## geomas

Was für ein phantastischer Bericht von Deinem Angeltag - vielen Dank dafür und ein herzliches Petri heil zu Deiner mit „Vintage Tackle” gelegten Strecke!
Dank der Details und Fotos im Report kann ich mir Deine Angelei sehr viel besser vorstellen, also Danke, lieber @dawurzelsepp und toll, daß Du einen neuen PB aufstellen konntest.


----------



## Allround-Angler

@Papamopps:
Wenn es beim Methodfeedern gar nicht beißt, kann auch Folgendes sein:
1. Der Methodfeeder dreht sich auf den Rücken, der Köder ist unter einem Bleisarg begraben.
2. Der Methodfeeder taucht nicht als "Bauchplatscher" ein, sondern macht einen "Köpper". Dann geht eventuell schon vorher Futter verloren und der Methodfeeder steht senkrecht am Grund, auch nicht gut. Hat mir ein Angelfreund erzählt, dass sowas bei billigen Methodfeedern vorkommen kann.
3. Der Methodfeeder rotiert beim Abtauchen um die eigene Achse, verteilt Futter und liegt auch schlecht.

Man müßte halt man mit Kamera oder Taucherbrille gucken, wie der Feeder tatsächlich liegt.
Komischerweise gibt es keine Videos dazu, wie Montagen manchmal liegen können, nicht nur beim Methodfeedern..
Alles ist immer perfekt und funktioniert.


----------



## Mescalero

@Wuemmehunter 
Ein grandioser Film, da passt alles! Schnitt, Aufnahmen unter Wasser und aus der Luft, nordischer Pragmatismus - ganz großes Kino.

Ich sag nur: „Jubilierende Vögel.“


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ein toller Bericht Josef und eine bunte Palette an wirklich schönen Fischen - auch von mir ein Petri!

Der "Raland" schaut sehr interessant aus. Tatsächlich wie ein Rapfen, der zugleich über die rötlichen Flossen eines Alandes verfügt.
Da wo beide Arten vorkommen, kommt es da häufig zu solchen Hybriden?

Nachtrag:
Dein großer Frauennerfling soll natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen, immer toll wenn jemand seinen PB etwas nach oben setzen kann.
Darauf kommt es zwar eigentlich nicht wirklich an aber es freut einen ja doch.


----------



## geomas

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Papamopps:
> ....
> 
> Man müßte halt man mit Kamera oder Taucherbrille gucken, wie der Feeder tatsächlich liegt.
> Komischerweise gibt es keine Videos dazu, wie Montagen manchmal liegen können, nicht nur beim Methodfeedern..
> Alles ist immer perfekt und funktioniert.




Hier gibts mal interessante Unterwasser-Aufnahmen zur Thematik:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> 2. Der Methodfeeder taucht nicht als "Bauchplatscher" ein, sondern macht einen "Köpper". Dann geht eventuell schon vorher Futter verloren und der Methodfeeder steht senkrecht am Grund, auch nicht gut. Hat mir ein Angelfreund erzählt, dass sowas bei billigen Methodfeedern vorkommen kann.




Kann man verhndern.
Der MF muss direkt vor dem Aufschlag über dem Wasser "stehen" - also hart angestoppt werden.
Dann sinkt er auch richtigrum ab. Und das Futter muss natürlich dran halten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Die Ukeleiangler/Speedmatchangler sind schon speziell.



Hier noch ein recht gutes Video dazu, alles wird sehr anschaulich vorgeführt.






Bis dato war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass es Angler gibt die gezielt massenhaft auf so derart kleine Fische angeln.
Natürlich gibt es im Zuge der Hegefischerei - _ich denke jeder weiß was ich damit meine _- die eine oder andere Taktik aber dass es dann so klein wird!?

Zu Meditationszwecken wird in Japan traditionell auch auf solch kleine Fische geangelt.
Soweit ich weiß geht es da aber nicht um die Masse, sondern eher um den maximal kleinsten Fisch.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo Männer, wollte nur mal ein Lebenszeichen senden! 
Im Moment bin ich bisschen beschäftigt und war auch mal paar Tage weg !
Hoffe es geht euch allen gut? 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hoffe es geht euch allen gut?




Hallo Michi.
Schon etwas von dir zu lesen.
Nur falls du es verpasst hast - unser Mini hat endlich seinen Ü50 Döbel geangelt............... wuemme macht epische Videos ..........Geomas stippt Güstern an der Warnow......Kochtopp schneidert und verliert Haken am Wasser.....wurzel hat ein paar dicke Weißfische mit komischen Namen gefangen......PröfPröf angelt Bärsche........der Apache mausert sich zum Stichlingshunter und alle frönen in altbekannter Weise dem Tacklwahn......

Das war so de Kurzversion der letzten Tage.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fressen die Viecher auch Mais?



Denke die Kleinen sammeln noch alles auf, wie Grundeln.
Bei mir läuft es aber irgendwie schlecht mit Mais, schade. Neben anderem Futter kam auch Mais ins Wasser und oft Bio Mais am Haken gehabt. Festigkeit top, Bisse Flop.
Da meine Maden zu Neige gingen, war sparen angesagt und zwischendurch gab es Wurmstücke in Hoffnung auf große Rotaugen. Darauf kam auch der Biss.

Mensch @dawurzelsepp , toller Bericht und feine Fänge, Petri!


----------



## Waller Michel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hallo Michi.
> Schon etwas von dir zu lesen.
> Nur falls du es verpasst hast - unser Mini hat endlich seinen Ü50 Döbel geangelt............... wuemme macht epische Videos ..........Geomas stippt Güstern an der Warnow......Kochtopp schneidert und verliert Haken am Wasser.....wurzel hat ein paar dicke Weißfische mit komischen Namen gefangen......PröfPröf angelt Bärsche........der Apache mausert sich zum Stichlingshunter und alle frönen in altbekannter Weise dem Tacklwahn......
> 
> Das war so de Kurzversion der letzten Tage.


Danke Andi 
Schön dich zu lesen!  Das freut mich ganz speziell für @Minimax mit dem Döbel! 
Da hatte ich den letzten in diesem Format oben in der Löcknitz vor 3 oder 4 Jahren! 
Das ist schon was besonderes!
Allen anderen wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri und viel Spaß am Wasser! 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Denke die Kleinen sammeln noch alles auf, wie Grundeln.



Ich meinte die Grundeln.
Mais ist super für Plötzen, besonders für größere, auch wenn man weniger Bisse damit hat als mit Maden.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Grundeln.



Achso.
Ja klar, Mais, Flocke, alles nehmen die.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mais ist super für Plötzen, besonders für größere, auch wenn man weniger Bisse damit hat als mit Maden.



Danke!
Käme mir sehr entgegen. Vielleicht einfach einmal "aussitzen".


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke!
> Käme mir sehr entgegen. Vielleicht einfach einmal "aussitzen".



Ja genau so.
Wenn du weißt dass Plötzen am Platz sind(durch die Madenangelei) - dann Mais ran und abwarten.


----------



## Mescalero

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zu Meditationszwecken wird in Japan traditionell auch auf solch kleine Fische geangelt.
> Soweit ich weiß geht es da aber nicht um die Masse, sondern eher um den maximal kleinsten Fisch.


Tanago nennt sich das, hat mit Meditation aber nichts zu tun. 
Ich vermute eher, dass diese spezielle Angelei in den Ballungsräumen entstand, da gibt es ja wenig Möglichkeiten konventionell zu angeln. So konnte man auch im Stadtpark um die Ecke fischen gehen und natürlich gibt es auch da Leute, die es auf die Spitze treiben. Fisch muss auf eine Yen-Münze passen usw.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Tanago nennt sich das, hat mit Meditation aber nichts zu tun.
> Ich vermute eher, dass diese spezielle Angelei in den Ballungsräumen entstand, da gibt es ja wenig Möglichkeiten konventionell zu angeln. So konnte man auch im Stadtpark um die Ecke fischen gehen und natürlich gibt es auch da Leute, die es auf die Spitze treiben. Fisch muss auf eine Yen-Münze passen usw.



Hm, aus Mangel an Möglichkeiten kann ich mir bei den Japanern nicht vorstellen. Die haben sogar etliche Indoor Hallen zum Angeln. Die sind einfach angelverrückt und treiben Perfektion zur Spitze.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Tanago nennt sich das, hat mit Meditation aber nichts zu tun.



Vielen Dank für das Richtigstellen.

Ich hätte mir das Video neulich wohl lieber nicht auf japanischer Sprache anschauen sollen.
Diese Videos, original aus Japan, sind dabei oft am interessantesten anzuschauen.
Auch wenn man dabei scheinbar einmal schnell etwas falsch interpretieren kann.

Es gibt richtig interessante Videos zum traditionellen japanischen Rutenbau.
Da hockt dann der Meister in seiner kleinen Rutenbauschmiede auf dem Boden und
zaubert mit antiquiert wirkendem Werkzeug die tollsten Sachen. Gerade die Techniken,
um die passgenauen Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Rutensegmenten herzustellen,
sind sehr interessant und aufschlussreich.


----------



## Mescalero

Das stimmt und auch wenn am Ende eine nur einen dreiviertel Meter kurze Rute entstanden ist, der Aufwand und die Akribie ist derselbe wie bei „richtigen“ Ruten. Viergeteilt, mit Custom-Futteral usw. Der Preis wahrscheinlich auch...


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bis dato war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass es Angler gibt die gezielt massenhaft auf so derart kleine Fische angeln.
> Natürlich gibt es im Zuge der Hegefischerei - _ich denke jeder weiß was ich damit meine _- die eine oder andere Taktik aber dass es dann so klein wird!?



Na ja - der angelt jetzt nicht wirklich schnell.. .
Also ich hab nur mal kurz reingeschaut, aber schnell geht anders.
Man braucht unbedingt eine glatte Kunststoffschürze, die bis in den Setzkescher hinein reicht, damit die barbless gefischten Ukelei nicht gelöst werden müssen.
Die Bestände waren ja mal um ein Vielfaches größer - wenn man es drauf hatte konnte man recht viele Fische pro Minute fangen und somit auch hohe Gewichte zur Wage bringen. Aber wirklich Spaß macht das auch nicht - da ist mir entspannter fischen schon lieber.. .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wobei die japanischen Meister so auch richtige Ruten herstellen, also von der Länge her gesehen. Ähnlich wie diese alten Bambusstippen aus Pfefferohr, die es auch bei uns damals zu kaufen gab. So bin ich auch darauf gekommen, eine solche Stippe würde ich mir gerne einmal bauen wollen. Allerdings ohne Metallhülsen, da bin ich bei den Japanern wohl schon ganz richtig. Die bohren die Enden "lediglich" passgenau aus und arbeiten dann mit Garn und Lack, um eine stabile Steckverbindung zu erzeugen.

Wobei derart gefertigte Bambusstippen auch hier erhältlich waren und nicht alle Ruten mit Metallhülsen ausgestattet waren.


----------



## geomas

Kennst Du, @rhinefisher , denn einen Begriff wie Häkeln oder Stricken für die Speedruten-Grifftechnik zwischen 2 Fingern eingeklemmt?
Ich muß mal Youtube durchsuchen, es war wohl ein Sensas-Teamangler, der davon berichtete.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri Dank an alle.

@Wuemmehunter
Ein klasse Film, ich hab mal ein Abo dagelassen und hoffe das du Zeit für noch einen so schönen Film findest.

@Bankside Dreamer ...an den Nsmen muss ich mich erst gewöhnen.
Mischungen aus Nerfling und Schied sind nicht unüblich und kommen in ganz Deutschland vor. Wo beide Arten zugleich laichen kommt das vor.

@Mescalero
Bei 26 Haken bin ich def. Raus und ziehe meinen Hut vor dir.
Für solche Haken ist doch sicher nie Pinki noch zu groß dafür.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer ...an den Nsmen muss ich mich erst gewöhnen.



_Reusenroulette 69_ war ebenfalls in der engeren Wahl - habe mich dann aber zugunsten des Ufer-Träumers entschieden.


----------



## Tobias85

Liebe Ükel-Brüder,

jetzt schaffe ich es endlich, mich auch selbst wieder mal zu Wort zu melden, nachdem Georg euch ja schon meine Grüße ausgerichtet hatte (Danke nochmal, @geomas!).

Tja, die letzten Wochen/Monate waren etwas stressig im Tobsen-Land. Nachdem ich ja coronabedingt auf viel flexible Zeit zum Angeln und Werkeln spekuliert und dann viele Projekte am Haus und im Garten in Angriff genommen hatte, kam es mit der Freizeit dann doch etwas anders, aber da waren die Projekte schon am laufen und mussten/müssen jetzt eben fertiggestellt werden, da war leider kaum noch Zeit für anderes. Außerdem wurde euer Tobsen am Vatertag zum Onkel Tobi befördert, war sofort schockverliebt und daher wurde auch ein guter Teil der verbliebenen Freizeit in die Begutachtung und die früh-frühkindliche Konditionierung ("Schau mal, was schwimmt denn da im Aquarium? Das ist ein Fisch. Magst du Fische? Später zeig ich dir, wie man die fangen kann...") investiert. 

Bis auf zwei/drei Kurzansitze bin ich eigentlich nicht ans Wasser gekommen, nennenswerte Fänge habe ich nicht verzeichnen können, wobei die Kanal-Ükel vielleicht schon an der Grenze zu stattlich waren, aber die habe ich nicht gemessen. Die nächsten fünf Wochen stehen noch Prüfungen an, aber ich hoffe, mich das eine oder andere mal mit Angeln ablenken zu können. 

Hier war ja aber auch einiges los, wie ich aus des Professors Zusammenfassung entnehmen kann. Nachdem unser @Minimax mir neulich seinen ersten Fisch des Tages widmete, möchte ich ihm deswegen an dieser Stelle auch noch ganz herzlich gratulieren: Mini, ich freu mich riesig, dass du endlich die 50er-Marke bei deinen Döbeln knacken konntest, diesen Erfolg hast du dir redlich verdient! Ich hoffe, alle anderen haben auch ein paar erfolgreiche Wochen hinter sich. 

Und wer ist denn eigentlich unser @Bankside Dreamer? Ês scheint ja fast so, als sei er ein altbekannter Ükel unter neuem Namen.

Soweit erstmal von mir. Ich versuche jetzt, gelegentlich mal wieder reinzuschauen. Seid mir nicht böse, wenn ich nicht alles lese und nicht jedem Fänger ein Petri dalassen kann, dafür reicht die Zeit grade nicht.

In brüderlicher Verbundenheit, euer Tobsen


----------



## Papamopps

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Papamopps:
> Wenn es beim Methodfeedern gar nicht beißt, kann auch Folgendes sein:
> 1. Der Methodfeeder dreht sich auf den Rücken, der Köder ist unter einem Bleisarg begraben.
> 2. Der Methodfeeder taucht nicht als "Bauchplatscher" ein, sondern macht einen "Köpper". Dann geht eventuell schon vorher Futter verloren und der Methodfeeder steht senkrecht am Grund, auch nicht gut. Hat mir ein Angelfreund erzählt, dass sowas bei billigen Methodfeedern vorkommen kann.
> 3. Der Methodfeeder rotiert beim Abtauchen um die eigene Achse, verteilt Futter und liegt auch schlecht.
> 
> Man müßte halt man mit Kamera oder Taucherbrille gucken, wie der Feeder tatsächlich liegt.
> Komischerweise gibt es keine Videos dazu, wie Montagen manchmal liegen können, nicht nur beim Methodfeedern..
> Alles ist immer perfekt und funktioniert.


Vielen Dank für die Tips. 

Zunächst habe ich mir eine Moulde aus weichem Material geholt, die mann hinten zusammendrücken kann. 
Löst sich alles super. 

(Btw. die super weichen Ruten in dem Laden, sind Felchenruten) 

Zudem bin ich an einem anderen Platz, da mit ein Ortsansässiger sate, dort sei es für Method viel besser. 

Da mündet ein Zulauf rein, ea gibt eine Sandbank und daneben eine Kante. 

Brachte mir auf Classic Feederb 2 kleine Rotaugen und einen Barsch. 

Nachdem ich an meinem alten Platz bereits 3 Brassen hatte. 

Also mal abwarten, was der neue noch so alles bringt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wer ist denn eigentlich unser @Bankside Dreamer? Ês scheint ja fast so, als sei er ein altbekannter Ükel unter neuem Namen.



Eher "Veteran" eines anderen Forums - dadurch hier einigen wenigen Leuten bereits bekannt. 

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## Papamopps

Da ist er... mein erster Method Brassen auf einen roten Boili 9mm
Ok Mini... aber trotzdem.







Zeitgleich beißen die Rotaugen wie verrückt...und so zart im Vergleich zu den Brassen auf die Classic Feeder


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Kennst Du, @rhinefisher , denn einen Begriff wie Häkeln oder Stricken für die Speedruten-Grifftechnik zwischen 2 Fingern eingeklemmt?
> Ich muß mal Youtube durchsuchen, es war wohl ein Sensas-Teamangler, der davon berichtete.



Nee - der Begriff ist mir hier doch erst kürzlich schonmal aufgestoßen...
Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern jemals etwas Anderes als das Normale gesehen zu haben.
Allerdings war ich auch nie in der Wettkampfscene unterwegs... .


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein Dankeschön an @Tobias85 fürs Vorbeischauen und Hallo-Sagen am Stammtisch - hoffentlich findest Du neben all Deinen Aktivitäten auch etwas Zeit zum Abschalten. Egal, ob am Wasser oder sonstwo.

@rhinefisher - in einem Video erwähnte Alexandre Caudin (französischer Speedfish-Crack) den „Ladies”-Stil beim Halten der Whip. 
Das geht schon mal so in die Richtung „Stricken oder Häkeln”. Mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich den Namen, das entsprechende Video noch irgendwann.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> ...den „Ladies”-Stil beim Halten der Whip.



Freunde - benehmt euch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Freunde - benehmt euch!


NIEMALS!


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eher "Veteran" eines anderen Forums - dadurch hier einigen wenigen Leuten bereits bekannt.
> 
> Grüße
> Freddy



Dann Herzlich Willkommen im Ükel!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann Herzlich Willkommen im Ükel!



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eher "Veteran" eines anderen Forums - dadurch hier einigen wenigen Leuten bereits bekannt.



Welches denn Freddy?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welches denn Freddy?



Ein höchst stilvolles Forum, dort war es mir dann aber irgendwann zuviel des guten Stils.
Ich hoffe dieser Hinweis reicht aus. Soll doch jeder machen wie er mag und es dabei stilvoll nennen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein höchst stilvolles Forum, dort war es mir dann aber irgendwann zuviel des guten Stils.
> Ich hoffe dieser Hinweis reicht aus. Soll doch jeder machen wie er mag und es dabei stilvoll nennen.



Ja reicht. 
Danke!

Man nennt es auch "Peterchens Ramschladen"......


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man nennt es auch "Peterchens Ramschladen"......


----------



## geomas

#ramsch
#neinkeinramsch
#gutgebraucht

Gestern bekam ich eine deutlich gebrauchte, aber gut laufende alte Shimano Rolle (sie war wirklich günstig). 
Mir fielen beim Abnehmen der Spule erstmal 10 Caster entgegen. Ne nette Geste - Köder gleich mitgeliefert.

Diese Shimano wurde eben an eine ebenfalls stark gebrauchte Feederrute eines britischen Herstellers montiert - mal sehen, vielleicht gibts da heute Abend noch ne doppelte Gebrauchtgerät-Entschneiderung.


----------



## Jason

@Tobias85 
Schön, dass du dich wohl erhalten zurück meldest. Der ein oder andere hat sich schon Gedanken gemacht. Lass uns uns das nächste Mal aber nicht so lange im Dunkeln stehen, Onkel Tobias. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja reicht.
> Danke!
> 
> Man nennt es auch "Peterchens Ramschladen"......


Dir graut vor gar nix dieses schreckliche Wort hier auszusprechen 

Ich pack jetzt meine Sachen, die Fische fragen schon noch mir


----------



## Minimax

Na, hier tut sich ja einiges,

@Wuemmehunter was für ein toller Inspirirender Film- danke für das Teilen hier, ein Genuss am kleinen Fluss!

@Tobias85 schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen, und vielen Danke für Deine Glückwünsche, oh und natürlich auch einen Gruss @Waller Michel , hatte mich schon
gewundert

@Bankside Dreamer auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Ükel

hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter wieder mal ein tolles Video. Sehr schön und elegant. Deine ruhige Stimme, die klassische Musik dazu....., das hat was. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter  Danke für das Einstellen deines tollen Videos. Mit deiner wohltönenden Stimme und der musikalischen Untermalung, dem langsamen Bildschnitt und der nicht wie bei anderen Anglerkollegen eine totale Selbstbeweihräucherung, einfach nur TT (total Toll) gemacht. Und deine Drohnenaufnahmen setzen dem ganzen noch den I-Punkt drauf. Auch wenn es für dich viel Arbeit ist, bitte mehr davon.


----------



## Tricast

Entschneiderung, das ist das Stichwort. Aber der Reihe nach: Gestern wollte Frau Hübner doch mit mir angeln gehen; doch daraus wurde nichts. Wie es im Leben so spielt, schnell noch zum Markt und etwas Fisch für den Abend kaufen und schon war es passiert. Jetzt gibt es eine neue Beifahrertür. Das hat natürlich alles über den Haufen geworfen. Wollte eigentlich mit dem Umzugsanhänger zum Wasser aber nun nur das kleine Gepäck; eben Klapp-Hocker-Angler. Also alles nötige ins Auto und dann sollte es heute in aller Frühe losgehen. Für Frau Hübner Futter angemischt aus Sensas Gros Gardons, Sensas Explosiv Feeder, etwas Sensas Bremes zum binden, ein paar Partikel, Süßstoff und Salz. Ich wollte es ja mit dem Method-Feeder versuchen. Noch nie erfolgreich damit gewesen außer einmal vor zig Jahren, aber ähnlich einer Futterspirale.
Zum Einsatz sollten verschiedene Mini-Boilis kommen und als Futter Sonubaits F1 Feed Pellets 4mm. Der Wecker klingelt pünktlich um 2:30 und um 3:00 vom Hof. Am Wasser angekommen noch eben schnell das Grundfutter anfeuchten und die Pellets wässern. (Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Dachte es wären 2mm Pellets also 2 min. eingeweicht.) Mein Gerödel untern Arm und ab in die hinterste Ecke. Um 4:00 war die Rute bereit und der Köder im Wasser. Habe mich schon gewundert warum die Pellets so schlecht halten. Es tat sich nichts. Als Köder kam ein 6 mm Dumbell von Matchbaits zum Einsatz mit der Duftnote Scopex. Von 4 bis 5:30 tat sich garnichts, dann habe ich den Köder noch mit etwas Scopex gepimpt und dann hatte ich einen klassischen Brassenbiss. Die Spitze der 7 ft River Ambush bog sich lagsam aber gewaltig durch. Die Rute aufgenommen und der Fisch hing. Ich muß sagen, die Rute machte sich sehr gut. Sie gefällt mir gut mit ihren 2,10 m. Sicher gibt es filigranere Ruten (habe ich auch im Bestand) aber für den Einsatzzweck und für den Preis eine tolle Rute. Der Brassen hatte knapp 50 cm.  Nach 3 1/2 Stunden haben wir eingepackt (langsam kamen noch mehr Angler und die Ruhe war vorbei), Brötchen geholt und dann ab nach Hause. Jedenfalls war es ein wunderschöner Morgen. Aber irgend etwas vergißt man ja immer, z.B. das Funktelefon für ein Foto. Susanne hatte übrigens insgesammt 5 Fische.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Die anderen Filme von Wuemmehunter findet ihr bei YOUTUBE unter Small River Friends. Jeder Film ein Genuss und ein plädoyer für das Angeln!
Ich kann nur den Hut ziehen Stephan.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

@Wuemmehunter 
Fast beschämt möchte ich jetzt noch einmal was zu Deinem Video sagen. 
Vorerst nur kurz überflogen, Sohn streitet mit Tochter, Tochter mit Sohn, Papaaa, Mamaaa, Frau fragt ob man denn endlich los könne, mit alles sagendem Blick. Der normale Wahnsinn eben.
Pflichten erledigt, von der Wanderung heim, endlich Zeit Dein Video nochmals genüsslich in aller Ruhe anschauen zu dürfen.
Wirklich schön!
Diese Naturaufnahmen. Der grünende Baum, die Nebelschwaden... Etliche Sender habe ich abonniert wegen solch Sachen und mein Receiver ist voll. Ich liebe solche Aufnahmen, danke dafür! Bei solchen, ich nenne es mal Dokus, komme ich sowas von zur Ruhe, zu mir. Tief beruhigend.
Bevor noch weitere überflüssige Worte fallen sag ich dankend einfach ganz lakonisch - chapeau!


----------



## Papamopps

Yes.
Mein heutiger sehr langer Ansitz neigt sich dem Ende zu.
3x konnte ich die Carp Feeder entschneider.

Jetzt wollte ich neben den 30+ Rotaugen endlich noch was auf die Method fangen.

Also Wurm dran, in die Mould, auswerfen... schauen.

Da ich auf dem Steg keine 2 Ruten haben kann, steht die Method neben mir...mit Blick auf die Schnur sehe ich den Biss, bevor die Spitze wackelt.

Und da beißt der erste Minibrassen. Ok Wurm geht..
Nochmal raus.

Schnur strafft sich ....ich renne um den Stuhl, da biegt sich die Carpfeeder... ein schöner Drill und siehe da....


TINCA





@geomas danke für die lieben Wünsche... hatte Erfolg


----------



## geomas

Haha, na dann hats ja doch noch geklappt bei den „Method-Novizen”! Schön, daß Dir die 7ft-River Ambush aktionsmäßig gefällt, lieber Heinz und Glückwunsch zur wunderschönen Tinca (ein Junge, es ist ein Junge! oder?), @Papamopps !


----------



## Skott

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter  Danke für das Einstellen deines tollen Videos. Mit deiner wohltönenden Stimme und der musikalischen Untermalung, dem langsamen Bildschnitt und der nicht wie bei anderen Anglerkollegen eine totale Selbstbeweihräucherung, einfach nur TT (total Toll) gemacht. Und deine Drohnenaufnahmen setzen dem ganzen noch den I-Punkt drauf. Auch wenn es für dich viel Arbeit ist, bitte mehr davon.


Besser kann man es nicht sagen und genauso ist es, Stephan


----------



## Skott

Tricast schrieb:


> Die anderen Filme von Wuemmehunter findet ihr bei YOUTUBE unter Small River Friends. Jeder Film ein Genuss und ein plädoyer für das Angeln!
> Ich kann nur den Hut ziehen Stephan.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Das kann ich nur *unterschreiben....*


----------



## Professor Tinca

So heute mal wieder ein Friedfischbericht von mir...........

Ich war vorhin noch schnell für eineinhalb Stunden am Flüsschen mit meiner Missus. Spaziergang ans Wasser verlegt sozusagen.
Wie schonmal erwähnt, kann man im Sommer maximal mit Schwimmbrot auf Döbel angeln weil das Flüsschen unter der Oberfläche einem Dschungel gleicht.

Also ein Sandwichbrot eingepackt und los.
Zuerst mal ein paar Stücke ins Wasser und gucken was passiert.....so sah es etwa aus.





Dann die kräftige 5m Bolo mit durchgebundener Montage aus 10gr. Sbiro, zwei Stoppern und 4er Haken mit einem Stück Brot beködert und raus damit. Inzwischen hatten sich schon ein paar Interessenten dafür an der Oberfläche bemeerkbar gemacht und so dauerte es nicht lange bis der Erste dingfest gemacht wurde.
Ein Jüngling mit gut 30cm geschätzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ander nächsten Stelle stand ich ziemlich doof an der Böschung zwischen Brenesseln und Disteln aber am Ende der einsehbaren Strecke stieg ein fetter Fisch nach den eingeworfenen Brothäppchen.

Bei der zweiten Drift schnappte er zu und machte nach dem Anhieb einen Salto wie ein Marlin. Danach schoss er ins Schilf und ich hangelte mich durch's kratzende und stechende Üfergestrüpp näher zu ihm hin, um ihn da wieder rauszuholen.
Es gelang und zum Vorschein kam ein adipöser 56cm Döbel mit einem Bullenschädel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nach dieser Adrenalinauschüttung war ich durchgeschwitzt und eigentlich schon völlig zufrieden aber der "Spaziergang" war ja noch nicht zu Ende, wie die Missus mir klarmachte.
Also latschen wir weiter und ich machte noch einen Verscuh nach dem selben Muster(Brothäppchen rein, gucken, auswerfen, fangen) an einer besser zugänglichen Stelle.

Der feiste 47er wollte unbedingt auch noch in den Ükel......man beachte die große Heckflosse. Damit hat er einen ordentlich Kampf geliefert.






Schön war's heute am Flüsschen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gelang und zum Vorschein kam ein adipöser 56cm Döbel mit einem Bullenschädel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351281



Keeer Männsch! , watt ´ne Klamotte!  
Echt gezz, Die Jungs wurden doch von Mikojan-Gurewitsch entworfen, Petri Heil lieber Prof!


----------



## Kochtopf

Lieber @wuemmees wurde viel wahres zu deinem Film geschrieben, deswegen nur mein herzlicher Dank für ein sehr englisches Angelvideo aus Norddeutschland 

Allen Fängern ein kräftiges Petri Heil, insbesondere @Papamopps zu der bildschönen Tinca Tinca und dem @Professor Tinca  zu der mal wieder fast schon unverschämten Chubpornstrecke, was für ein gewaltiger Klopper!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Erst einmal ganz herzlichen Dank für Euer Lob, mit dem Ihr mein Video bedacht habt. Hat mich wirklich sehr gefreut und natürlich auch motiviert, weiterzumachen.

Heute wollte ich Euch eigentlich noch einen Bericht von der Elbe schreiben, aber dieser Tag, so hat es Hermann van Veen mal so eindrücklich beschrieben, war wie ein Griff ins Klo. Ich bin zwar nicht als Schneider wieder nach Hause gefahren, aber ne Handvoll kleiner Rotfedern und Güstern über fast 7 Stunden ist nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Nun wisst Ihr auch, dass ich kein ergebnisorientierter Angler bin und auch mit schlechten Tagen gut umgehen kann. Meist hat man ja noch das Naturerlebnis. Die Elbtalauen sind in Sachen Natur wirklich viele Angeltage wert, es gibt so viel zu sehen ... aber heute leider mehr zu hören! In Neu Darchau haben Anhänger des Speedbootwahnsinns ihr Camp in Neu Darchau, ungefähr 1 km von meinem Angelplatz aufgebaut. Und von den sieben Stunden am Wasser dröhnten rund 5 Stunden düsenjägerlaute Speedboote durch das Biosphärenreservat.

Da gibt es hunderte von ruhesuchenden Menschen die Angeln, mit dem Kajak fahren, radeln oder einfach nur an der Elbe sitzen und den Sommertag genießen wollen und ein gutes Duzend Geisteskranker terrorisieren alle anderen mit ihrem infernalischem Lärm. Kein schöner Tag.
Aber einen Lichtblick gab es trotzdem: Angler stehen ja gerne mal in der Kritik, in den Elbtalaren genießen sie dagegen Privilegien wie das Bild zweigt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Mein allerherzlichstes Petri zu Deiner Döbelstrecke. Besonders der 56 er ist ja ein wirklich  grandioser Fisch!


----------



## Slappy

@Wuemmehunter ich mag deine Videos. Bitte mach damit weiter. 

Damit ich keinen vergesse, ein ganz  herzliches Petri an alle deren Hände nach Fisch richen durften die letzten Tage.

Mein Sonntagmorgenansitz wird morgen mal nicht am Hausweiher statt finden sondern an der Lahn. Hab heute Nachtdienst und um ca. 8:30 sollte der Köder in der Lahn landen. Ich bin mal gespannt ob sich da mal ein Fisch erbahmt. Bisher bin ich mit der Lahn alles andere als befreundet. Mit dabei sind die selben Ruten wie immer. Die Drennan und die Senomax. 
Noch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mit Korb feedere oder ob ich einfach mit Blei ablege und von Hand füttere. Ganz eventuell lass ich auch mal eine Pose treiben. Dabei sind mein Futtermix, Dendros, Maden und Caster. Zeit habe ich bin ca. 12 Uhr. Somit bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Suchen nach dem richtigen Platz. Mir schwebt da ein Spot vor Augen. Keine Ahnung ob der noch erreichbar ist und ob es da Fisch gibt. Ihr werdet es aber auf jeden Fall erfahren.


----------



## geomas

@Slappy  - viel Erfolg! Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht und drücke die Daumen.

@Professor Tinca - na das ist ja mal ein „dickes Ding”! Herzliches Petri zu den Dickdöbeln und dem jungen Brot-Tester.
Ich hoffe, Du hast die Fische nicht ausgehoben („Lift up 5kg” oder was steht da auf der Rute mit dem so bescheidenen Namen?).
Auf jeden Fall ne super Aktion, macht sicher nicht nur mich heißßß auf Schwimmbrot-Experimente.

PS: schade, das ist ja extrem ärgerlich, wenn solche Vollgas-Vollpfosten die Ruhe stören, lieber @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Bericht ohne Bilder: heute hats geklappt, keine großen Fische, nur Plötz und Güstern.

Aber die neue alte Rute ist echt ein Knaller. Ist ne Tri-Cast (BB=gefertigt für einen früheren holländischen Friedfischladen) Trophy Kevlar Feeder in 11ft, vermutlich Ende der 80er Jahre gebaut.
Die Rute sieht altbacken und äußerst bescheiden aus. Dem durchgehenden Korkgriff sieht man viele Angelstunden an. Die beiden mitgelieferten Überschubspitzen wurden übermalt. Habe heute die weichere der Tips genutzt, auf der ebenfalls neuen alten Shimano Perfection 3010W (die mit den Castern drinnen) war testweise 0,19er BlackMagic Gold. Kurzer fester Seitenarm, Vorfach direkt angeknüppert. Als Haken diente zunächst ein 8er DemonCircle mit einem einzelne, großen Maiskorn.
Als Gewicht mußte ein 12g DS-Blei herhalten.

Habe zunächst weiter draußen in der Strömung (die war heute eher schwach) geangelt und es tat sich dort nix.

An der vergleichsweise ufernah gefischten 2tRute gab es sehr schnell drei Plötz auf Ananas-Mais am Haar. Dann war Flaute.

Habe mich dann auf die neue alte Feederrute konzentriert und Breadpunch und Pinkies (ja, immer noch die von Anfang April) an einem 10er Gama Fine Feeder (danke, @Mescalero !) angeboten. Beim ersten Fisch, der hing, dachte ich „endlich ein Dicker” - es war aber nur ne Güster von irgendwas knapp über 20cm.
So direkt habe ich noch keinen Fisch an einer längeren Feederrute gespürt. Auch die folgenden, noch kürzeren Plötz und Güstern fühlten sich an, als ob ich sie an nem Taktstock mit Geflecht hätte (nur minimal übertriebene Darstellung).

Gegen 10 hab ich eingepackt - und kann es gar nicht erwarten, die Rute erneut ans Wasser zu führen.


PS: Nachtrag - wenn das Wasser abseits der Hauptströmung scheinbar stand, tat sich nichts oder wenig, erst Strömung scheint die Fische zu aktivieren.
Ist mir schon früher aufgefallen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du hast die Fische nicht ausgehoben („Lift up 5kg” oder was steht da auf der Rute mit dem so bescheidenen Namen?).
> Auf jeden Fall ne super Aktion, macht sicher nicht nur mich heißßß auf Schwimmbrot-Experimente.



Neinnein....probiert hab ich das nicht. Alle regulär gekschert.
Ja Schwimmbrotangeln ist spannend.

Petri Heil auch dir zur erfolgreichen Einweihung der "neuen" Rute. Hast du die schonmal gezeigt hier oder hab ich das bloß vergessen(bei deinen vielen Oldtimern)?


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @geomas @Papamopps @Professor Tinca @Wuemmehunter !
Bestimmt habe ich wieder jemanden vergessen zu erwähnen, man kommt ja kaum hinterher bei den vielen grandiosen Berichten.

Eigentlich war auch heute _gemütliches _Beisammensein und Kaffeesaufen geplant, das wurde aber krankheitsbedingt gecancelt und mit etwas diplomatischem Geschick, Welpenblick und Säuselstimme schaffe ich es vielleicht, mir ein Fensterchen zu erschleichen. Zwar ist Sonntag und die Ufer entsprechend voll mit Kollegen aber lieber gestapelt angeln als gar nicht angeln.


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich geht Dein Plan auf, Mescalero!

Und lieber Prof, ne, vorgestellt habe ich die neue alte Feeder noch nicht. 
Die kam zusammen mit dem handgebauten Picker-Pärchen von einem Spezi mit einer unfaßbaren Schatzgrube an edlen Ruten.
Der hat noch viele wunderbare „Oldtimer” im Bestand, aber nicht alle offen im Angebot. 
Rusty hat seine handgebaute Traum-Picker auch bei ihm gekauft (er wohnt um die Ecke).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Mescalero: Auch von mir die besten Wünsche, möge Dein Plan gelingen!
Ich hocke gerade an einem nur 3 m breiten und dicht bewachsenem Teilstück meines Hausgewässers und fange die 50+ Brassen, die ich mir gestern in der Elbe erhofft habe. Zwei sind es bereits.
Köder sind richtig fette Brotflocken!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht Dein Plan auf, Mescalero!
> 
> Und lieber Prof, ne, vorgestellt habe ich die neue alte Feeder noch nicht.
> Die kam zusammen mit dem handgebauten Picker-Pärchen von einem Spezi mit einer unfaßbaren Schatzgrube an edlen Ruten.
> Der hat noch viele wunderbare „Oldtimer” im Bestand, aber nicht alle offen im Angebot.
> Rusty hat seine handgebaute Traum-Picker auch bei ihm gekauft (er wohnt um die Ecke).



Knapp 500 um genau zu sein. Und ALLES echte Klassiker/Legenden, welche einem die Rührung in die Augen steigen lassen.

Aber Geo - bitte um bildhafte Vorstellung! Petri, aber vor allem freut mich das Gefühl, welches die tolle Rute Dir gibt!


----------



## Mescalero

Immerhin ein kurzer Ausflug zum Dorfbach war drin.
Neben ein paar halbstarken Fischen konnte ich auch ein prächtiges Stichlingsmännchen fangen, ein herrliches Exemplar, finde ich.





Eigentlich müsste ich das im Raubfischfred posten, Stichlinge gehören juristisch gesehen zur Ordnung der Barschartigen. Gefühlt passt es im Ükel trotzdem besser.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Immerhin ein kurzer Ausflug zum Dorfbach war drin.
> Neben ein paar halbstarken Fischen konnte ich auch ein prächtiges Stichlingsmännchen fangen, ein herrliches Exemplar, finde ich.
> Anhang anzeigen 351356
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich das im Raubfischfred posten, Stichlinge gehören juristisch gesehen zur Ordnung der Barschartigen. Gefühlt passt es im Ükel trotzdem besser.


Hast du den Kleinen mit der Senke rausgeholt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Jason schrieb:


> Hast du den Kleinen mit der Senke rausgeholt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/l3E6uhDAN3W7vylji" width="480" height="364" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Neben ein paar halbstarken Fischen konnte ich auch ein prächtiges Stichlingsmännchen fangen, ein herrliches Exemplar, finde ich.



Petri(chen)! 

Hat sich der Herr etwa ausgehfein gemacht oder hat diese auffällig rote Färbung noch nichts mit einem Laichkleid zu tun?
Da wird ja jeder Buntbarsch ganz blass vor Neid.


----------



## Mescalero

Doch, die bekommen während der Laichzeit diese krasse Farbe. Sonst sind sie genauso unscheinbar grau gesprenkelt wie die Weibchen.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Aufklärung! Ich wollte schon schreiben, daß die Paintbrush-Farbe noch feucht ist auf dem Fisch...

Ich finds großartig, wie Du Dich dem Thema Kleinstfische widmest. Also ein buntes Petri zu dem Stichlings-Bräutigam.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gelang und zum Vorschein kam ein adipöser 56cm Döbel mit einem Bullenschädel.



Ich musste hier gerade noch einmal nachlesen - *56 ZENTIMETER!!!*
Wahrlich ein dicker Brocken und dazu noch auffallend schön gefärbt.

Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt dass die Fische, umso größer sie werden,
sie leider oftmals nicht mehr so schön gefärbt sind.

Dieser Döbel schien das nicht zu wissen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich musste hier gerade noch einmal nachlesen - *56 ZENTIMETER!!!*
> Wahrlich ein dicker Brocken und dazu noch auffallend schön gefärbt.




Die Döbel sind hier bei mir im Flüsschen alle so schön bunt.
@Minimax hatte das auch schon immer bemerkt.

Früher dacht ich die sehen überall so aus aber inwzischen hab ich schon viele Döbel gesehen, die weit weniger farbenfroh sind.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Döbel sind hier bei mir im Flüsschen alle so schön bunt.



Die Natur ist noch immer der beste Künstler.
Oft kopiert, jedoch auf ewig unerreicht.


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!


Ja den hatte jeder mal. Ich gleich am Donnerstag, am "Herrenabend" - vom Freitag weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr soo viel!


----------



## Mescalero

Welcome back @Andal ! 
Hast nicht sooo viel verpasst, außer des Profs Döbel, der als Kind in den Zaubertrank gefallen ist, Wuemmes sehenswertes Video und Geomas‘ Schneiderstrecke.


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn alles klappt wie geplant, will ich morgen gezielt auf Giebel und Brasse ansitzen. Das wird nicht einfach, beide Arten sind hier höchst unerwünscht und man tut alles, um den Bestand so niedrig wie irgend möglich zu halten. Leider ziemlich erfolgreich...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Echt jetzt?
Große Giebel und Brassen sind doch tolle Fische!


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Immerhin ein kurzer Ausflug zum Dorfbach war drin.
> Neben ein paar halbstarken Fischen konnte ich auch ein prächtiges Stichlingsmännchen fangen, ein herrliches Exemplar, finde ich.
> Anhang anzeigen 351356
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich das im Raubfischfred posten, Stichlinge gehören juristisch gesehen zur Ordnung der Barschartigen. Gefühlt passt es im Ükel trotzdem besser.


Meine Fresse, was für Farben! Den könnte man so im Korallenriff aussetzen und er würd nicht auffallen. Gut, er würde schnell Hops gehen wegen dem Salz und wahrscheinlich schnell gefressen werden .... aber meine Fresse, was für ein knalliges Rot!
Das sind also die Vorbilder für diese knalligen GuFis!
Groetjes


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Große Giebel und Brassen sind doch tolle Fische!


Finde ich auch! Aber ich habe mit mehreren alteingesessenen Vereinsmitgliedern gesprochen und die halten wenig von den Fischen: als Köderfisch nicht gut geeignet, fressen den Karpfen alles weg, hamm zu viele Gräten usw. usf.

Eigentlich war sogar ein Brassenfischen als Event angesetzt, um die Viecher zu dezimieren. Das fiel dann aber wg. Corona aus.

Es gibt mehrere Teiche in der Gegend, die der Stadt gehören und die vom Verein bewirtschaftet aber nicht beangelt werden dürfen. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass dort alle Fische „entsorgt“ werden, die nicht ins Beuteschema der werten Herren Angler passen.
Egal, ich versuche mein Glück, es geht ja um nichts.


----------



## geomas

Hmm, den Giebel mag man als „Karauschenverdränger” ja noch aus den Gewässern fernhalten wollen mögen verstehen können, aber Brassen? 
Ne, ne, ne - kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Viel Erfolg beim Ansitz auf die beiden Species!

So, und ich latsche nach getaner Arbeit noch mal für 90 Minütchen zum Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend die Herren. 


Mescalero schrieb:


> Immerhin ein kurzer Ausflug zum Dorfbach war drin.
> Neben ein paar halbstarken Fischen konnte ich auch ein prächtiges Stichlingsmännchen fangen, ein herrliches Exemplar, finde ich.
> Anhang anzeigen 351356
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich das im Raubfischfred posten, Stichlinge gehören juristisch gesehen zur Ordnung der Barschartigen. Gefühlt passt es im Ükel trotzdem besser.


 was für ein Farbenspiel.


Mein Vormittag an der Lahn.... 
Es war warm. Sehr sehr warm. 
Als ich das letzte mal in der Ecke war, gefiel mir die gegenüberliegende Seite optisch deutlich mehr. Also bin ich heute auf die Seite gegangen. Ich bin ca. 600m gelaufen und habe meinen Platz auserkoren. 




Also erstmal auspacken. Made an 16er Haken und 20g Blei dran und raus damit. Erst mal nur 3m vor die Füße. Rute abgelegt um die 2. zusammen zu bauen. Blick auf die Rute und es zuppelt. Anhieb und nichts. Trotzdem die Montage rein geholt und siehe da.... GRUNDEL 




Neue made drauf und ab in die Flussmitte. Rute auf Spannung und es zuckt schon wieder.... Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.... Doch leider genau das. GRUNDEL. 




Und so ging das die ganze Zeit weiter.... Egal wo ich hingeworfen habe, es gab unmittelbar Grundeln. Also die Feeder fertig gemacht und ein hartes Maiskorn am Ring und ein Weizenkorn am Haken angeboten. 1h passierte nichts. An der anderen Rute gab es unter dessen kontinuierlich weiter die Grundeln. 
Also doch den Platz gewechselt und 20 Minuten das Ufer weiter entlang gelaufen. Rute raus und..... GRUNDEL......




Naja, nochmal wollte ich den Platz jetzt nicht wechseln. Hatte ich doch nur insgesamt 4h Zeit. Also einfach weiter gemacht. Auf Grund nur Grundeln. Also eine Rute auf 2g Pose gewechselt und vor die Kante geworfen, nichts. Also Richtung Rosenfeld. Die Bisse waren gut. Verwandeln konnte ich dennoch nur 2 Ükel und, ja, 4 Grundeln. 2x hab ich die Grundelbisse ignoriert. Ein paar Minuten später gab es einen kräftigem Ruck. Ich die Montage eingeholt war das Vorfach durchtrennt. Wahrscheinlich hat sich da ein Hecht die Grundeln geschnappt. 
Als ich merkte das es inzwischen 12 Uhr war stellte ich ebenfalls fest das ich eventuell einen kleinen Sonnenstich hatte. Denn ich hatte Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit. Ja gut, ich hatte auch vergessen zu trinken und saß die ganze Zeit in der prallen Sonne aber egal. Also alles zusammengepackt und ab nach Hause. Auf dem Rückweg gab es noch 3 Grundeln auf Pose. 
Eigentlich möchte man ja gerne gut fangen. Wenn man aber nur Grundeln fängt macht es irgendwie auch keinen Spaß. Entspannung gab es durch die ständigen Bisse auch nicht. 
Hoffentlich gewinnen bald die Barsche und Hechte und die Grundeln verschwinden.


----------



## Jason

Hier bei uns an der Warme hab ich noch nie eine Grundel gefangen. Ich würde mich über eine freuen. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass es hier keine gibt. Hab schon Aale gefangen, die hatten welche im Magen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

Das mit der Wärme kann ich bestätigen. 

Und konnte keinen Schattenplatz finden. Waren es vorgestern noch "zu viele" Brassen, so biss heute ein Rotauge nach dem anderen...und zwar an exakt der Stelle, wo ich die Tage zuvor nur Brassen hatte. 

Leider diesmal nix auf die Method. 

Und neben dem Hecht heute morgen und einem heute Nachmittag, der sich im Wasser abhaken durfte, da ich zu faul war, zum Kescher zu wandern (feederrute war im Weg) gab es nix größeres. 

Aber wohl bei keinem am See.


----------



## Kochtopf

#Brassen
Vor allem bei kleineren Gewässern werden Brassen wohl wegen einer Brassenseuche gefürchtet, jedenfalls sagt das unser Gewässerwart


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren.
> 
> was für ein Farbenspiel.
> 
> 
> Mein Vormittag an der Lahn....
> Es war warm. Sehr sehr warm.
> Als ich das letzte mal in der Ecke war, gefiel mir die gegenüberliegende Seite optisch deutlich mehr. Also bin ich heute auf die Seite gegangen. Ich bin ca. 600m gelaufen und habe meinen Platz auserkoren.
> Anhang anzeigen 351390
> 
> Also erstmal auspacken. Made an 16er Haken und 20g Blei dran und raus damit. Erst mal nur 3m vor die Füße. Rute abgelegt um die 2. zusammen zu bauen. Blick auf die Rute und es zuppelt. Anhieb und nichts. Trotzdem die Montage rein geholt und siehe da.... GRUNDEL
> Anhang anzeigen 351391
> 
> Neue made drauf und ab in die Flussmitte. Rute auf Spannung und es zuckt schon wieder.... Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.... Doch leider genau das. GRUNDEL.
> Anhang anzeigen 351392
> 
> Und so ging das die ganze Zeit weiter.... Egal wo ich hingeworfen habe, es gab unmittelbar Grundeln. Also die Feeder fertig gemacht und ein hartes Maiskorn am Ring und ein Weizenkorn am Haken angeboten. 1h passierte nichts. An der anderen Rute gab es unter dessen kontinuierlich weiter die Grundeln.
> Also doch den Platz gewechselt und 20 Minuten das Ufer weiter entlang gelaufen. Rute raus und..... GRUNDEL......
> Anhang anzeigen 351393
> 
> Naja, nochmal wollte ich den Platz jetzt nicht wechseln. Hatte ich doch nur insgesamt 4h Zeit. Also einfach weiter gemacht. Auf Grund nur Grundeln. Also eine Rute auf 2g Pose gewechselt und vor die Kante geworfen, nichts. Also Richtung Rosenfeld. Die Bisse waren gut. Verwandeln konnte ich dennoch nur 2 Ükel und, ja, 4 Grundeln. 2x hab ich die Grundelbisse ignoriert. Ein paar Minuten später gab es einen kräftigem Ruck. Ich die Montage eingeholt war das Vorfach durchtrennt. Wahrscheinlich hat sich da ein Hecht die Grundeln geschnappt.
> Als ich merkte das es inzwischen 12 Uhr war stellte ich ebenfalls fest das ich eventuell einen kleinen Sonnenstich hatte. Denn ich hatte Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit. Ja gut, ich hatte auch vergessen zu trinken und saß die ganze Zeit in der prallen Sonne aber egal. Also alles zusammengepackt und ab nach Hause. Auf dem Rückweg gab es noch 3 Grundeln auf Pose.
> Eigentlich möchte man ja gerne gut fangen. Wenn man aber nur Grundeln fängt macht es irgendwie auch keinen Spaß. Entspannung gab es durch die ständigen Bisse auch nicht.
> Hoffentlich gewinnen bald die Barsche und Hechte und die Grundeln verschwinden.


Das mit den Grundeln kann ich nachvollziehen   Bin ein wenig froh, dass ich damit nicht allein bin


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
ich beschränke mich aus Erschöpfung mal auf ein herzliches Petri in die Runde und an alle Fänger des Tages und vielen Dank für die tollen Photos und Berichte- ich les gleich nochmal in Ruhe. Aber natürlich muss ich wie viele Vorredner das prachtvolle Stichlingsjuwel von @Mescalero hervorheben, ein herrliches Kleinod!
Oh, und @Andal herzlich willkommen zurück- war´s denn nur die reine Freundschaftsdiplomatie, oder gings auch ans Wasser?
Ich persönlich hatte einen wunderbaren Tag, aber wegen absoluter Angellosigkeit stehts unter @Champagnermädchens Gute-Laune-Dauerbrenner
Thread eingeordnet (btw einer der besten Nicks im AB evah!)
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß die Lahn Dir nur Grundeln und Ükel gönnte, @Slappy ! Ist das Angeln mit Schwimmbrot evtl. ne Option?

Petri heil zu den Rotaugen, @Papamopps - schon seltsam, daß die Plötz die Brassenstelle übernommen haben.


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> Schade, daß die Lahn Dir nur Grundeln und Ükel gönnte, @Slappy ! Ist das Angeln mit Schwimmbrot evtl. ne Option?
> 
> Petri heil zu den Rotaugen, @Papamopps - schon seltsam, daß die Plötz die Brassenstelle übernommen haben.


Vielen Dank... 

Ich habe sogar eine abgerissene Montage vom Vortag mit meiner MethodFeeder rausgefischt... 
Also exakter kann ich ja nicht die Stelle treffen. 

Und keine Brasse weit und breit.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend gab es anfangs Ukelei auf Pinkies, dann ne Güster und ein paar Plötz auf Breadpunch. Ein wirklich großer Ukelei, ebenfalls auf ein rundes 10mm Sandwichtoastscheibchen, entzog sich leider der Landung durch Selbst-Releasen.
War nicht an der geplanten Stelle und mußte improvisieren. Irgendwie liegt mir das drückende Wetter nicht, den Mücken hingegen schon.


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> ... war sogar ein Brassenfischen als Event angesetzt, um die Viecher zu dezimieren. ...


Haben wir bei uns im Vereinssee auch gemacht, allerdings mit dem Ziel, dass Sie besser abwachsen. 
Jetzt werden sie wenigstens länger als 20cm.


----------



## phirania

Papamopps schrieb:


> Yes.
> Mein heutiger sehr langer Ansitz neigt sich dem Ende zu.
> 3x konnte ich die Carp Feeder entschneider.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich neben den 30+ Rotaugen endlich noch was auf die Method fangen.
> 
> Also Wurm dran, in die Mould, auswerfen... schauen.
> 
> Da ich auf dem Steg keine 2 Ruten haben kann, steht die Method neben mir...mit Blick auf die Schnur sehe ich den Biss, bevor die Spitze wackelt.
> 
> Und da beißt der erste Minibrassen. Ok Wurm geht..
> Nochmal raus.
> 
> Schnur strafft sich ....ich renne um den Stuhl, da biegt sich die Carpfeeder... ein schöner Drill und siehe da....
> 
> 
> TINCA
> Anhang anzeigen 351271
> 
> @geomas danke für die lieben Wünsche... hatte Erfolg


Wunder schöne Schleie...
Dickes Petri dazu.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Schade, daß die Lahn Dir nur Grundeln und Ükel gönnte, @Slappy ! Ist das Angeln mit Schwimmbrot evtl. ne Option?


Schwimmbrot wäre eventuell eine Alternative. Der nächste Angriff wird mit Mais und Toast stattfinden. Ggf auch noch Tulip.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax einer hat sogar geangelt und einen Koi und zwei Störe gefangen, die noch drin waren, in dem schlammigen Tümpel. Der soll ausgebaggert werden. Ich habs von Haus aus bleiben lassen. Hätte eh nur die Bäume getroffen, oder keine Rute halten können.


----------



## Mescalero

Bin schon wieder zurück. Ich habe am Rand eines Seerosenfeldes geangelt, mit einem Grundfutter von Timarmix angefüttert und Pinkies als Köder verwendet.
Ich konnte einige Gründlinge, Ukels und Rotaugen fangen, dann kam die Sonne rum und ich habe den Platz gewechselt. Wieder angefüttert....auch hier gab es kleine Rotaugen und dann einen kräftigeren Biss. Kurz vorm Kescher riss das Vorfach. Das war tatsächlich ein Giebel, kein großer zwar aber immerhin.
Kurz danach habe ich abgebaut, mittlerweile gab es nirgends mehr Schatten und eigentlich war ich auch ganz glücklich mit dem Kurztrip. Tolles Wetter, ein nettes Gespräch mit Passanten, reichlich Fisch wenn auch nicht den ZF. Dann eben beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs,
ich streue mal ganz unvermittelt und ungefragt einen kleinen Tackletupfer zum Nachmittag ein, schaut mal was die (bärtige und gelbgekleidete) Paketfee bei meinen freundlichen Nachbarn schon vor einigen Tagen abgegeben hat:





Jetzt bin ich wieder auf lange Zeit mit meinen Lieblingstrottingposen 'Mars' der Firma Exner in 3-5 g eingedeckt,
und auch mit den hier einst ästhetisch kontrovers beurteilten  Knickiwagglern 'Rotter'in 4und 6 g- ich mag sie aber sehr, und bei Nacht ist alles Tackle grob, ääh, grau.
Bestellen und Versand lief prima, nur schade das lediglich bei den 3g Trottern Silikonschläuche dabei waren.
Hier noch zwei schamlose Selbstzitate zu den beiden Modellen:



Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich hübsche Knickiposen (Ok, der Rotter Waggler ist..ähm.. ästhetisch herausgefordert, aber ein Lammfrommer, verlässlicher Waggler. Ja, und hässlicher als der schwarze Hades.





Minimax schrieb:


> Dieses Posenmodell in 3 Gramm aufwärts halte ich für die beste aller Trottingposen, und zwar weit vor den entsprchenden Modellen von Drennan, Middy und Preston. Für mich stimmt an den schweren Ausführungen dieser Reihe alles, und Freunde und Kenner sehen direkt, das hier Avon, Balsa und Loafer (Und ne fette Antenne für uns Maulwürfe) harmonisch zusammenwirken- ich kenne keine bessere universale Trottingpose als diese.



Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehen doch jut aus die Dinger.  
Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> ich streue mal ganz unvermittelt und ungefragt einen kleinen Tackletupfer zum Nachmittag ein, schaut mal was die (bärtige und gelbgekleidete) Paketfee bei meinen freundlichen Nachbarn schon vor einigen Tagen abgegeben hat:
> Anhang anzeigen 351432
> 
> Jetzt bin ich wieder auf lange Zeit mit meinen Lieblingstrottingposen 'Mars' der Firma Exner in 3-5 g eingedeckt,
> und auch mit den hier einst ästhetisch kontrovers beurteilten  Knickiwagglern 'Rotter'in 4und 6 g- ich mag sie aber sehr, und bei Nacht ist alles Tackle grob, ääh, grau.
> Bestellen und Versand lief prima, nur schade das lediglich bei den 3g Trottern Silikonschläuche dabei waren.
> Hier noch zwei schamlose Selbstzitate zu den beiden Modellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hg
> Minimax


...und noch viel schöner, wenn sie - schwupps - plötzlich untergehen!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehen doch jut aus die Dinger.
> Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast.



Sehe ich auch so, finde sie nicht unschön. Im Vergleich zu meinen Drennan Insert Christals sogar netter anzuschauen. Mir gefallen sie.


----------



## Minimax

Joa, es ist der dicke Schaft der sie etwas ungeschlacht wirken lässt- der aber wegen der Knicki aufnahme nötig ist, und ihnen ausserhalb und innerhalb des Wassers ne gewisse Stabilität verleiht, also Schwamm drüber.
Und die Metallic Lackierung in Rot und Silber ist halt- naja- aber auch nichts was mit einem Sprühstoss oder zwei mit Schwarz Matt oder Seidenmatt nicht zu ändern wäre. Hinsichtlich Qualität und Performance hingegen lass ich auf die Rotters nichts kommen, sind aber auch nichts für feinststoffliche Anwendungen. Wie gesagt, ich mag sie sehr.


----------



## Papamopps

So, bin wiedee an der Stelle, wo es die Schleie gab. 
Diesmal besser aufgebaut. 





Da der Angelladen bereits um 13Uhr zu war...habe ich ein paarRestmaden und Futter für Classic.  
Und dann nur noch Pettes und Wurm für Method. 

Der erste Wurf gab eine zaghagten Zuper an der Method....aber danach nix mehr. Teste mal alle möglichen Pellets, Dumbles und Co aus. 

Die Classic brachte in den ersten 45min
Mehrere Rotaugen 




Nen Barsch 





Zwei Brassen





Was ich diese Woche gelernt habe...
...nicht jeder Biss zieht an der Schnur, sie erschlafft auch
...manche Bisse kommen beim Einkurbeln. 
...ab 18:30 wirds besser...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> aber auch nichts was mit einem Sprühstoss oder zwei mit Schwarz Matt oder Seidenmatt



Wenn ich Posen mal mit Farbe nachsprühe dann mit weiß oder hellgrau(Grundierung reicht).
Die fallen von unten/seitlich gegen den hellen Himmel nicht so stark auf wie ein schwarzer Klotz.


----------



## Mescalero

Gegen den Himmel ist Schwarz der stärkste Kontrast wo gibt, trotzdem sind - von den Crystals abgesehen - beinahe alle Posen schwarz. 

onlinepetition.weissstattschwarz.com


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> ich streue mal ganz unvermittelt und ungefragt einen kleinen Tackletupfer zum Nachmittag ein, schaut mal was die (bärtige und gelbgekleidete) Paketfee bei meinen freundlichen Nachbarn schon vor einigen Tagen abgegeben hat:
> Anhang anzeigen 351432
> 
> Jetzt bin ich wieder auf lange Zeit mit meinen Lieblingstrottingposen 'Mars' der Firma Exner in 3-5 g eingedeckt,
> und auch mit den hier einst ästhetisch kontrovers beurteilten  Knickiwagglern 'Rotter'in 4und 6 g- ich mag sie aber sehr, und bei Nacht ist alles Tackle grob, ääh, grau.
> Bestellen und Versand lief prima, nur schade das lediglich bei den 3g Trottern Silikonschläuche dabei waren.
> Hier noch zwei schamlose Selbstzitate zu den beiden Modellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hg
> Minimax



Wirklich ganz toller Hinweis.... sooo viele schöne Posen..... jetzt bin ich pleite....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gegen den Himmel ist Schwarz der stärkste Kontrast wo gibt, trotzdem sind - von den Crystals abgesehen - beinahe alle Posen schwarz.
> 
> onlinepetition.weissstattschwarz.com






Genau so.

Mir auch nicht ganz klar warum Posenkörper immer bunt oder schwarz sind.
Bei trübem Wasser und ab einer gewissen Tife kann man aber sicherlich vernachlässigen.
Bei flachem und/oder klarem Waser halte ich es aber für extrem wichtig unauffällige Posen zu benutzen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab die Posenfarbe nie technisch betrachtet, aber nun ja, mit Ausnahme von Chrystals erscheinen sie ja den FIschen immer als opake Silhouette im Gegenlicht.
Unterschiede will ich nicht abstreiten- und vmtl. sind helle Posen doch etwas weniger sichtig als schwarze Klötze. Meine Selbstbauposen oder überhaupt klassische
Posen mag ich übrigens ebenfalls aus rein ästhetischen Gründen naturbelassen, also lediglich mit Klarlack behandelt. 
Ne wirklich feste Meinung habe ich da nicht- ausser das Metallic und schreeinde Farben mir selbst nicht behagen. Ob Balsafarben, Schwarz, Dunkelgrün oder Crystal-
ich habe da Unterschiede im Beissverhalten nie genau nachverfolgen können- dafür habe ich aber Skillmässig ohnehin noch viel dringendere Baustellen.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> ich streue mal ganz unvermittelt und ungefragt einen kleinen Tackletupfer zum Nachmittag ein, schaut mal was die (bärtige und gelbgekleidete) Paketfee bei meinen freundlichen Nachbarn schon vor einigen Tagen abgegeben hat:
> Anhang anzeigen 351432
> 
> Jetzt bin ich wieder auf lange Zeit mit meinen Lieblingstrottingposen 'Mars' der Firma Exner in 3-5 g eingedeckt,
> und auch mit den hier einst ästhetisch kontrovers beurteilten  Knickiwagglern 'Rotter'in 4und 6 g- ich mag sie aber sehr, und bei Nacht ist alles Tackle grob, ääh, grau.
> Bestellen und Versand lief prima, nur schade das lediglich bei den 3g Trottern Silikonschläuche dabei waren.
> Hier noch zwei schamlose Selbstzitate zu den beiden Modellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hg
> Minimax


Ich finde die sehr schön. Meine Posen sind sowas von hässlich. 



Papamopps schrieb:


> So, bin wiedee an der Stelle, wo es die Schleie gab.
> Diesmal besser aufgebaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 351436
> 
> 
> Da der Angelladen bereits um 13Uhr zu war...habe ich ein paarRestmaden und Futter für Classic.
> Und dann nur noch Pettes und Wurm für Method.
> 
> Der erste Wurf gab eine zaghagten Zuper an der Method....aber danach nix mehr. Teste mal alle möglichen Pellets, Dumbles und Co aus.
> 
> Die Classic brachte in den ersten 45min
> Mehrere Rotaugen
> Anhang anzeigen 351437
> 
> Nen Barsch
> Anhang anzeigen 351438
> 
> 
> Zwei Brassen
> Anhang anzeigen 351439
> 
> 
> Was ich diese Woche gelernt habe...
> ...nicht jeder Biss zieht an der Schnur, sie erschlafft auch
> ...manche Bisse kommen beim Einkurbeln.
> ...ab 18:30 wirds besser...


Petri. 
Der Platz gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Andal

@Papamopps un d' Brasse hänn älles v'rschisse!


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr nette Rute.... unser Prof fischt die auch.... und ich auch...sobald ich richtig reich bin...





Meeräschen machen wirklich Spaß!


----------



## Papamopps

So, Methode stimmt... 
Größe kann mehr sein. 






Aber schön den Biss kommen sehen...


----------



## Papamopps

@Slappy der See ist schön, da es so unterschiedliche Plätze gibt. 
Rechts neben mir, wo der Schatten ist, fließt bei Rehen ein Bach rein 




Davor liegt die Method. 
Und davor die Classic.


----------



## Tikey0815

Papamopps schrieb:


> So, bin wiedee an der Stelle, wo es die Schleie gab.
> Diesmal besser aufgebaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 351436
> 
> 
> Da der Angelladen bereits um 13Uhr zu war...habe ich ein paarRestmaden und Futter für Classic.
> Und dann nur noch Pettes und Wurm für Method.
> 
> Der erste Wurf gab eine zaghagten Zuper an der Method....aber danach nix mehr. Teste mal alle möglichen Pellets, Dumbles und Co aus.
> 
> Die Classic brachte in den ersten 45min
> Mehrere Rotaugen
> Anhang anzeigen 351437
> 
> Nen Barsch
> Anhang anzeigen 351438
> 
> 
> Zwei Brassen
> Anhang anzeigen 351439
> 
> 
> Was ich diese Woche gelernt habe...
> ...nicht jeder Biss zieht an der Schnur, sie erschlafft auch
> ...manche Bisse kommen beim Einkurbeln.
> ...ab 18:30 wirds besser...


Ahh, der Ükel Trend geht zu Kleinfisch   
Sehr ungewöhnlich aber mir nicht ganz unsympathisch, ihr meine kleinen Trendsetter


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ahh, der Ükel Trend geht zu Kleinfisch



harhar, Ich bin Kleinfischangler der ersten Stunde und das ziehe ich bis heute konsequent durch! 

Spass beiseite, uns ist doch hier alles willkommen und freut das Ükelherz, was Schuppen und Flossen hat, ob gross ob klein!


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> harhar, Ich bin Kleinfischangler der ersten Stunde und das ziehe ich bis heute konsequent durch!
> 
> Spass beiseite, uns ist doch hier alles willkommen und freut das Ükelherz, was Schuppen und Flossen hat, ob gross ob klein!


Naja. Von den hier anwesenden bin ich glaube der der am konsequenteste wenn es darum geht kleine Fische zu fangen. Jetzt nicht Winzling, aber kleine.


----------



## Slappy

Papamopps schrieb:


> @Slappy der See ist schön, da es so unterschiedliche Plätze gibt.
> Rechts neben mir, wo der Schatten ist, fließt bei Rehen ein Bach rein
> Anhang anzeigen 351441
> 
> Davor liegt die Method.
> Und davor die Classic.


Ich sag ja, voll schön


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht ganz klar warum Posenkörper immer bunt oder schwarz sind.
> Bei trübem Wasser und ab einer gewissen Tife kann man aber sicherlich vernachlässigen.
> Bei flachem und/oder klarem Waser halte ich es aber für extrem wichtig unauffällige Posen zu benutzen.



Die heutigen _"Crystal Clear"_ Modelle der diversen Hersteller sind dabei sicherlich am unauffälligsten während des Angelns.
Was tatsächliche Farben anbelangt, ich denke da entscheidet letztlich nur der individuelle Geschmack eines jeden Anglers.
Allzu grell sollte man den unter Wasser liegenden Teil der Pose aber wohl tatsächlich nicht gestalten, zumindest nicht
für die Angelei in eher flachen oder aber klaren Gewässern.

Als es das ganze Crystal-Zeug (≠Meth) noch nicht gab, wurde meines Wissens nach auch mit hellem Grau oder aber Himmelblau experimentiert.
Die klassischen _"Canal Grey"_ und auch _"Canal Blue"_ Modelle einiger englischer Hersteller zeugen wohl noch heute davon. Bezüglich der Verwendung
dieser Farben las ich auch einmal etwas in einem englischen Buch der damaligen Zeit. Für meine selbstgebauten Posen gefallen mir solche Farben daher zum
Teil sehr gut, quasi eine Hommage an die gute alte Zeit. Von unten gesehen werden sich solche Posen aber wohl auch nicht weniger stark gegen den Himmel abzeichnen.

Bei einigen Selbstbauten von damals wurde scheinbar auch versucht mittels Camouflage-Bemalung die Kontur der Posenkörper etwas zu verwischen.
Ob das letztlich etwas gebracht hat weiß ich nicht aber man musste wohl daran glauben, dann hat es auch funktioniert. Der Lieblingswobbler fängt ja
auch nur deshalb so gut, weil er das Vertrauen des Anglers genießt und er daher häufiger im Wasser ist.

Die pinke _"Hello Kitty"_ Pose, um es einmal etwas überspitzt auszudrücken, hat dabei zumindest den normal gepolten Angler wohl noch vor den Fischen verscheucht und ist daher für den Einsatz am Wasser eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die pinke _"Hello Kitty"_ Pose, um es einmal etwas überspitzt auszudrücken, hat dabei zumindest den normal gepolten Angler wohl noch vor den Fischen verscheucht und ist daher für den Einsatz am Wasser eher ungeeignet.


Na, die klaut dir wenigstens keiner, und wenn doch musst du nur der duftenden rosa Einhorn- Puder Spur folgen


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei einigen Selbstbauten von damals wurde scheinbar auch versucht mittels Camouflage-Bemalung die Kontur der Posenkörper etwas zu verwischen.
> Ob das letztlich etwas gebracht hat weiß ich nicht aber man musste wohl daran glauben, dann hat es auch funktioniert.



Das ist dieses berühmte, fast schon selbst klassische Schwarz/Grün gestippelt, das man in vielen alten Anleitungen findet. Interessanterweise hat dies sich bei einigen rezenten Posen im Handel gehalten, hin und wieder sieht man es.

Ich geb Dir auch absolut recht, was das Vertrauen des Anglers in sein Tackle betrifft. und glaube sogar das dies (in einem gewissen Rahmen, wohlgemerkt, falsch verwendetes Zeugs oder Kernschrott werden immer schlechtere Ergebnisse zeigen) objektiv wahr ist:
Ein Angler, der Vertrauen in sein Zeugs hat, wird in der gleichen SItuation auch wenn es nicht 100% optimal ist, ausdauernder, sicherer und weniger hibbelig fischen,
als ein von Zweifeln Geplagter - und damit vermutlich eher Erfolg haben als letzterer (bei gleicher Befähigung, versteht sich), allein schon weil Haken und Köder mehr Zeit im Wasser verbringen. Wie gesagt, in gewissem Rahmen wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die pinke _"Hello Kitty"_ Pose...



Wobei natürlich auch Pink eine extrem geile Farbe ist. 






Diese feinen Posen habe ich damals für die Lütte von meinem Schwager gebastelt. Zuvor hatte ich ihr
eine einfache aber kindgerechte 4m Teleskopstippe geschenkt. Obwohl die Stippe nicht in der Farbe Pink
daherkam, fing sie viele Rotaugen, Güstern und auch einige kleine Brassen damit. Irgendwann hat sie
dann sogar den Fischereischein zusammen mit ihrem Papa gemacht.

*MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!*


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich habe einige Posen in Pink.
Und viele Bleie.
Trotzdem bin ich sowas von Hete... .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Posen in Pink.
> Und viele Bleie.
> Trotzdem bin ich sowas von Hete... .



Wie gesagt, ein etwas überspitztes Beispiel - mit einem kleinen Schuss Humor.
Sicherlich nicht ganz PC aber eben deswegen wohl auch lustig. 

Ich persönlich habe auch nichts gegen Pink - pinke Kunstköder fetzen zum Beispiel, wie ich finde.
Eine komplette Rute oder Rolle müsste ich aber trotzdem nicht in dieser Farbe haben.


----------



## Andal

Pink ist bei Ködern und Teasern eine extrem unterschätzte Farbe UND man sieht sie perfekt!


----------



## Tikey0815

Jungs, die Farbe hat doch nix mit Homo- oder Heterogenität zu tun, überwiegend stehen halt kleine und große Mädels auf pinke Einhörner. Ich finde sogar, dass ne pinke Rute Vorteile mit sich bringt ! An belebten Swims angelst du entweder alleine oder in reizender Gesellschaft  Und wenn du die Rute beim abhauen versehentlich liegen lässt, ist sie entweder noch da oder jeder "gestandene" Kerl da wird dir sagen können, wer sie mitgenommen hat


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jungs, die Farbe hat doch nix mit Homo- oder Heterogenität zu tun


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jungs, die Farbe hat doch nix mit Homo- oder Heterogenität zu tun, überwiegend stehen halt kleine und große Mädels auf pinke Einhörner. Ich finde sogar, dass ne pinke Rute Vorteile mit sich bringt ! An belebten Swims angelst du entweder alleine oder in reizender Gesellschaft  Und wenn du die Rute beim abhauen versehentlich liegen lässt, ist sie entweder noch da oder jeder "gestandene" Kerl da wird dir sagen können, wer sie mitgenommen hat


Du meinst, man sollte die pinke Rute mit Absicht, quasi als Kirrung, für die Brunette stehen lassen, um ihrer doch noch habhaft zu werden?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Du meinst, man sollte die pinke Rute mit Absicht, quasi als Kirrung, für die Brunette stehen lassen, um ihrer doch noch habhaft zu werden?



Du sagst es - der Köder muss schließlich dem Fisch schmecken und nicht dem Angler.


----------



## Papamopps

Eins muss ich noch loswerden, auch wenn meine Frau hier niemals mitlesen würde.

Aber überhaupt eine Woche am Stück angeln zu können, tagsüber oder abends mit Picknick verwöhnt zu werden oder nach Hause zu kommen und dort wartet leckeres Essen...

...ist schon sehr genial!!!
Selbst an Tagen, an denen meine Schwägerin arbeiten muss und meine Frau mit unserer Tochter bis Nachmittags alleine ist...sagt sie morgens "wann gehst du angeln?"

Das ist echt Angelurlaub.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> die Farbe hat doch nix mit Homo- oder Heterogenität zu tun,




Und ich dachte so'n Tuntenstöckchen wurde für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe designed.....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich dachte so'n Tuntenstöckchen wurde für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe designed.....


 Du meinst nur mit dieser besonderen Farbe fängt man Tinca Tinca ? Schlingel du


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe designed.....



Ich finde es generell schade, dass Angelgerät bzw. scheinbar auch das Angeln selbst heutzutage spezielle Zielgruppen ansprechen muss.
Da muss die Rute pink sein oder aber mattschwarz mit goldenen Totenköpfen darauf, dazu noch irgendwelche markigen Stock oder Peitsche Namen.

Warum muss das Angeln heutzutage zwanghaft cool sein? Erreicht man sonst niemanden mehr?
Angeln ist halt Angeln - den großen Trendsport gibt es woanders, zum Glück.

Aber das ist nun wohl doch etwas off-topic.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich finde es generell schade, dass Angelgerät bzw. scheinbar auch das Angeln selbst heutzutage spezielle Zielgruppen ansprechen muss.
> Da muss die Rute pink sein oder aber mattschwarz mit goldenen Totenköpfen darauf, dazu noch irgendwelche markigen Stock oder Peitsche Namen.
> 
> Warum muss das Angeln heutzutage zwanghaft cool sein? Erreicht man sonst niemanden mehr?
> Angeln ist halt Angeln - den großen Trendsport gibt es woanders, zum Glück.
> 
> Aber das ist nun wohl doch etwas off-topic.




Sehe ich genauso aber anscheind wollen einige Firmen bei manchen Zielgruppen mehr verdienen als die Konkurrenz u d glauben dass sie das mit solchem Ziegruppen-Spezial-Tackle erreichen.


----------



## Andal

Deswegen gibt es ja auch inflationär Anglershirts mit markigen Sprüchen. Sonst wüßte ja keiner, dass es sich um einen Angler handelt, der da mit einem Stock am Wasser verweilt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso aber anscheind wollen einige Firmen bei manchen Zielgruppen mehr verdienen als die Konkurrenz u d glauben dass sie das mit solchem Ziegruppen-Spezial-Tackle erreichen.



Genau - deshalb fallen wir Schlauberger auch keinesfalls auf Pink und Totenköpfe rein..
Aber wehe jemand mit britischem Akzent und Tweedjoppe bietet uns ein verschimmeltes Stück Bambus mit dem richtigen Firmenlogo an....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ... verschimmeltes Stück Bambus...



*SEEEHR GEIL! *


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau - deshalb fallen wir Schlauberger auch keinesfalls auf Pink und Totenköpfe rein..
> Aber wehe jemand mit britischem Akzent und Tweedjoppe bietet uns ein verschimmeltes Stück Bambus mit dem richtigen Firmenlogo an....





Da bin ich zum Glück immun.


----------



## Mescalero

Also ich falle auf die Marketingtricks der Angelindustrie nicht rein, bin doch nicht blöd. 
Der Onlinekurs letztens hat mir diesbezüglich die Augen geöffnet, die zwei Tage haben zwar 1.800,- € gekostet aber das wars mir wert.


----------



## geomas

Spaßeshalber hab ich letzten Sommer in Schweden im ICA-Markt ne pinke Kinderstippe für etwa 7€ erworben. 
Vielleicht sollte ich die mit ans Wasser nehmen, um möglicherweise nervende Anglerkollegen (die mit den total witzigen Angler-Spruch-T-Shirts) auf Abstand zu halten. 
Auf Abstand halten konnte ich mit der pinken Stippe bislang leider nur den Zielfisch (Kaulbarsch) sowie jegliche Cypriniden von Format.

Ach ja - heute Abend gab es an der Picker nur die üblichen Verdächtigen: Plötz, Ükel, Güstern - alle von ausbaufähiger Größe.
Immerhin konnte ich einem Erstangler und seinem Großvater erfolgreich Starthilfe leisten und mich von der fragwürdigen Qualität von Zebco-Fertigangeln überzeugen.


----------



## geomas

#schwarz 

Aus dem vom Prof angeführten Grund (Sichtbarkeit von unten gegen den Himmel) habe ich relativ viele schwarze Kunstköder. 
Posen auf hell umgefärbt habe ich aber bislang nicht.

Die vom Sprtsfrnd Minimax gezeigten Exner-Waggler sehen richtig gut aus - verglichen mit den Knicklicht-Wagglern, die ich einst törichterweise beim Exnershop erstand. Übrigens ist das ein empfehlenswerter Laden - Nachfragen werden schnell und freundlich beantwortet und Probleme hatte ich nie mit denen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> [...]überwiegend stehen halt kleine und große Mädels auf pinke Einhörner.


Das ist Erziehungssache. Probier mal Mädchenklamotteb ohne Blümchen, Herzchen und oder die Farbe Pink zu kaufen. Grauenhaft!
Unsere zeigt bislang keine Anzeichen von Rosafetisch, ich vermute dass es sich jetzt durch den Kindergarten ändern wird


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist Erziehungssache. Probier mal Mädchenklamotteb ohne Blümchen, Herzchen und oder die Farbe Pink zu kaufen. Grauenhaft!
> Unsere zeigt bislang keine Anzeichen von Rosafetisch, ich vermute dass es sich jetzt durch den Kindergarten ändern wird


Meine Nichte hat mit ihren 9 Jahren das alles schon durch, jetzt gerade scheint sie etwas in die Goth Romantik abzuschweifen, meine Schwester tut mir leid   Meine Frau ist glücklich darüber dass wir nur zwei Söhne haben  Wobei ich den Japan/Manga Fetisch des jüngsten schon auch eigenartig finde, meine Amaz* Bestell Timeline glänzt mit Bestsellern wie Tanya the Evil oder die Monstermädchen


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist Erziehungssache. Probier mal Mädchenklamotteb ohne Blümchen, Herzchen und oder die Farbe Pink zu kaufen. Grauenhaft!
> Unsere zeigt bislang keine Anzeichen von Rosafetisch, ich vermute dass es sich jetzt durch den Kindergarten ändern wird



Meine Frau mag kein Rosa und wir haben unserer Tochter immer neutrale Sachem gekauft. Sie selber will mit 2 Jahren aber immer LILA, am liebsten alles. Sogar Papa soll Lila anziehen. In jedem Buch sucht sie Personen, die Lila anhaben...
Also irgendwie scheinen manche Farben auch im Menschen verankert zu sein.

Und das erste Rosa Teil kaufte mein 13jähriger, weil er das toll fand und meinte, sie müsse was mit mit Einhörnern haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Papamopps schrieb:


> Sogar Papa soll Lila anziehen.








*Legendär dieser Bär!  *

Nachtrag:
Früher hießen die Moderatoren von solchen Kindersendungen noch Metty - heute wohl eher Veggy.
Wobei das Hemd schon grenzwertig war.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Also mir hat hier im Forum mal jemand erzählt, Farbe, Form, Hersteller, etc. ist bei Ruten komplett zu vernachlässigen. Die einzig guten Ruten wären die "mit Mana vollgeladenen". Ich hab jetzt schon 15 Angelgeschäfte durch, aber auf keiner einzigen Rute konnte ich eine Angabe zum Managehalt finden. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Tabelle dafür?


----------



## Papamopps

Der Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende zu, man lernt dazu...  und grad beim Penny diese Box gekauft. 
1€ 
Jetzt noch ein Brettchen für die Vorfächer, und in das lange Fach rein


----------



## Kochtopf

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Also mir hat hier im Forum mal jemand erzählt, Farbe, Form, Hersteller, etc. ist bei Ruten komplett zu vernachlässigen. Die einzig guten Ruten wären die "mit Mana vollgeladenen". Ich hab jetzt schon 15 Angelgeschäfte durch, aber auf keiner einzigen Rute konnte ich eine Angabe zum Managehalt finden. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Tabelle dafür?


Mana kann man nicht messen man muss es spüren


----------



## Tricast

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Also mir hat hier im Forum mal jemand erzählt, Farbe, Form, Hersteller, etc. ist bei Ruten komplett zu vernachlässigen. Die einzig guten Ruten wären die "mit Mana vollgeladenen". Ich hab jetzt schon 15 Angelgeschäfte durch, aber auf keiner einzigen Rute konnte ich eine Angabe zum Managehalt finden. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Tabelle dafür?




Hat denn kein Angelgeschäft in Deiner Nähe Drennan-Ruten? Bei Drennan-Ruten spürst Du es sofort, randvoll mit Mana!

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Hat denn kein Angelgeschäft in Deiner Nähe Drennan-Ruten? Bei Drennan-Ruten spürst Du es sofort, randvoll mit Mana!
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Heißt das nicht Moneten ? Mana Mana, Peseten oder so ? Die verschwinden doch bei sowas sehr gerne aus dem Geldbeutel


----------



## daci7

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Also mir hat hier im Forum mal jemand erzählt, Farbe, Form, Hersteller, etc. ist bei Ruten komplett zu vernachlässigen. Die einzig guten Ruten wären die "mit Mana vollgeladenen". Ich hab jetzt schon 15 Angelgeschäfte durch, aber auf keiner einzigen Rute konnte ich eine Angabe zum Managehalt finden. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Tabelle dafür?



Ist  icht so leicht- schau dich mal auf dem Gebrauchtwarenmarkt um. Mana kann man nicht messen,  wie Sör Pott bereits sagte  man fühlt es. Aber eben nicht jeder, dafür braucht man schon Gespür. Ok, bei der edlen Bruce&Walker mit Pin ists meist schon recht einfach zu erkennen. Aber nur wenige erkennen wirklich den Managehalt eines alten verschluderten Glasfaserpickers und verwechseln dort Gewicht mit Gravitas.

Was anderes: ich hab morgen 2-3 Stündchen Zeit mit meinem Kurzen "pietschen" zu gehen. 
Was tun sprach Zeus?
Stippen und Bolo mit Großköder nebenbei oder Stippen und Stellfisch nebenbei?
Groetjes


----------



## Andal

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Also mir hat hier im Forum mal jemand erzählt, Farbe, Form, Hersteller, etc. ist bei Ruten komplett zu vernachlässigen. Die einzig guten Ruten wären die "mit Mana vollgeladenen". Ich hab jetzt schon 15 Angelgeschäfte durch, aber auf keiner einzigen Rute konnte ich eine Angabe zum Managehalt finden. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Tabelle dafür?


"Wos a Mana soid i tringa? Des hob i no nia tunga. Des kennst seiba saufa, eia Mana!"
gez. Alois Hingerl, Dienstmann nr 172 am Müchenener Hauptbahnhof


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Die einzig guten Ruten wären die "mit Mana vollgeladenen".



Eine gute Rute besitzt vor allem *M*_*OJ*_*O **B**A**B**Y* !!! 
_frei nach AUSTIN POWERS_


----------



## Minimax

Ah,
ein Stichwort, ein Stichwort. Mana (Pazifik) Hau (Neuguinea) Heil (Volksglaube M´Europa, oder auch "Starke Medizin", "Macht" "Mojo" "Energie" "Kraft" "+1" usf.). bezeichnet eine Objekten innewohnende Eigenschaft, die z.B. Ethnologie heute auch gerne als Agency beschreibt.
Diese sorgt für eine Reihe von Eigenschaften, die über die blossen physikalisch messbaren Eigenschaften des Objektes, in diesem Fall der ANgelrute hinausgehen: Man könnte ebenfalls in Anlehnugng an die Ethnologie von einer "Beseeltheit" des Objektes sprechen.
Mana ist nicht messbar, sehr wohl aber spürbar, und wohl jeder von uns hat Ruten die diese Potenz in höherem oder geringeren Masse aufweisen. Typische Anzeichen
sind:

-Die Gutes Gefühl, wenn man die Rute in die Hand nimmt, wie ein "Einrasten";
-Die Empfindung dann "komplett" zu sein
-Ein von realem Gewicht, Länge Balance etc. unabhängiges Erleben, das die Rute ultraleicht, perfekt Balanciert und genau "richtig" ist.
-Eine zärtliche Emotionale Hinwendung zur Rute, äussert sich in Spitznamen, kleinen Gesprächen, Komplimenten, geflüstertem Lob und Tadel
-Das Gefühl von echter Trauer bei Beschädigung oder Verlust
-Die Überzeugung, gestützt durch Erleben, mit dieser Rute besser zu fangen als mit anderen,
-und ebenfalls die Überzeugung mit ihr anglerische Situationen und Probleme bewältigen zu können, die weit über die technischen Spezifikationen
des Stückes hinaus gehen
-Das Empfinden, das es die RUte "zum Wasser hin zieht", sie gute und schlechte Tage, mithin einen Willen hat.

Was begünstigt das Mana bei Angelruten?

-Standardangelruten aus dem Handel weisen zunächst keinerlei Mana auf
-Ruten, die durch etwaige Vorbesitzer Mana besitzen geben dieses nur frei, wenn der aktuelle Besitzer eigenes Mana über eine gewissen
Zeitraum einspeist
-Es ergibt sich nicht nur durch häufigen Gebrauch, sondern vor allem durch die Dauer und Intensität der Emotionen, die der Träger
beim Gebrauch erlebt und damit die Rute Auflädt. Dazu gehören auch Reparaturen, Restaurationen etc.
-Hindernisse und Schwiriegkeiten bei der Erlangung der Rute (dazu gehören eine lange Suche bei antiquarischen Stücken, Versandhandel hinundher,
und in geringerem Masse auch die Nötigkeit eines längeren Ansparens): Mana wächst schneller, wenn man sich längere Zeit nach der RUte "sehnen" musste
-Ruten mit Vorbesitzer nehmen leicht Mana auf
-Handgebaute Ruten nehmen noch leichter Mana auf
-Selbstgebaute Ruten nehmen am leichtesten Mana auf, bzw. besitzen dieses schon durch den Bauprozess
-Geschenkte oder besser noch getauschte Ruten Besitzen im Gegensatz zu gekauften bereits durch diese Transaktion eine Grundmenge an Mana.

-Bauweise, Alter, Material und auch Hersteller können sich begünstigend oder hemmend auf die Mana-Fähigkeit einer Rute auswirken, dies ist aber
immer an die Individuellen Vorlieben des Trägers gekoppelt, da das Mana sich ja aus seinen persönlichen Emotionen speist.

Ein Mana-Schnelltest funktioniert sehr leicht:

Bei besonders starkem Mana vernimmt der Träger ein Summen und Knistern der Rute sobald er sie zur Hand nimmt, einen leichten Geruch nach Ozon und
bei günstigen Lichtverhältnissen sind blaue oder violette Kriechströme entlang des Blanks zu beobachten, in der Ferne ertönt Donnergrollen oder himmliche Choräle (so zumindest bei mir und meiner Acolyte).

Das sind nur wenige oberflächliche Beobachtungen zum Thema aus eigenem Erleben und aus Erzählungen der Ükelbrüder. Ich bin
sicher, jeder von uns kennt das Phänomen.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine gute Rute besitzt vor allem *M*_*OJ*_*O **B**A**B**Y* !!!
> _frei nach AUSTIN POWERS_


Das ist deckungsgleich.

Grundsätzlich kann man als Faustregel festhalten:

- Spinnruten lvl 0
- Ruten die andere Ükel auch benutzen lvl 1
- Ruten von englischen Firmen lvl 2
- Ruten die andere Ükel im Besitz hatten lvl 3 +Anzahl der Vorükel
- Altes Gerät lvl 4
- Von Ükeln gebaute oder repariert Ruten lvl 5
- selbstgebaute oder maßangefertigte Rute lvl 6


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ..............
> - Altes Gerät lvl 4
> - Von Ükeln gebaute oder repariert Ruten lvl 5
> - selbstgebaute oder maßangefertigte Rute lvl 6................




..............lvl 7bis lvl 12  italienische High End Bolos.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ..............lvl 7 italienische High End Bolos.


Die zählen zu Spinnruten


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ..............lvl 7 italienische High End Bolos.


Aber nur in Rosa !


----------



## Andal

...und am nächstmöglichen Ük-T stellen wir erst mal die Mana-Zahlen fest. Wer die höchste Zahl erringt, wird MC der Veranstaltung und leitet, wie ein Hohepriester, die Zeremonien. Oder!?


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaub immer noch, das Mana nicht über die Individualebene hinaus messbar ist. Was dem einen sein anglerisches Excalibur ist, kann für den Anderen ein tauber Stecken sein.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> ...und am nächstmöglichen Ük-T stellen wir erst mal die Mana-Zahlen fest. Wer die höchste Zahl erringt, wird MC der Veranstaltung und leitet, wie ein Hohepriester, die Zeremonien. Oder!?


...aber ich werde mit selbstgebautem erscheinen, eine davon selbstgabaut und gebraucht erworben... unbezwingbar. Danach werden Stücke von toten Schweinen auf offenen Feuern gebraten, den Göttern der Duft zum Opfer und danach mögen die Festspiele so richtig beginnen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub immer noch, das Mana nicht über die Individualebene hinaus messbar ist. Was dem einen sein anglerisches Excalibur ist, kann für den Anderen ein tauber Stecken sein.



Die Menge an Mana in der Rute  korreliert mit der Menge im Setzkescher am Ende des Tages.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax wir hatten das am letzten Wochenende erst ... Teile von selbsterlegtem Reh auf großen Pfannen zu saftigen Steaks vollendet und dazu reichlich alkoholische Getränke und sonderbare Kräuter in brüderlich geteilten Zigaretten ... Opfer genug, um den Rest der Tage ohne Wasserwolkenlärm und große Nässe zu verbringen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax wir hatten das am letzten Wochenende erst ... Teile von selbsterlegtem Reh auf großen Pfannen zu saftigen Steaks vollendet und dazu reichlich alkoholische Getränke und sonderbare Kräuter in brüderlich geteilten Zigaretten ... Opfer genug, um den Rest der Tage ohne Wasserwolkenlärm und große Nässe zu verbringen.



Das ist die Art von Frömmigkeit, die ich mir lobe!


----------



## Tricast

Mal eine Frage in Bezug auf Bolos: Sind die nicht eigentlich für die Forellenfischerei in Gebirgsbächen entstanden?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in Bezug auf Bolos: Sind die nicht eigentlich für die Forellenfischerei in Gebirgsbächen entstanden?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Yes Sir! In Anlehnung an die französischen Peche au Toc Ruten, aber eben teleskopisch und mit Posen gefischt.


----------



## Papamopps

Tricast schrieb:


> Hat denn kein Angelgeschäft in Deiner Nähe Drennan-Ruten? Bei Drennan-Ruten spürst Du es sofort, randvoll mit Mana!
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz



Deswegen hat das bei mir mit der Schleie bei den ersten Method Feeder Ansitzen geklappt. 









						Red Range 10ft Carp Feeder | Drennan International
					

The Red Range 10ft Carp Feeder rod is designed for commercial carp fisheries where the next fish could be a small roach or a double-figure carp.The 10ft (3.05m) model has a dark, burgundy red finish with a cork and duplon handle, screw-down reel seat and a neat keeper ring, offering... Read more




					www.drennantackle.com


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der mana-Level, liebe Ükel-Brüder hat auch sehr viel mit den Fischen zu tun, die mit einer Rute gefangen wurden und die sie gewissermaßen zu einer heiligen Rute macht. Ü50 Döbel beispielsweise treiben den Lecel weit nach oben. Barben  natürlich auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ..............lvl 7bis lvl 12  italienische High End Bolos.


Die würde ich, weitestgehend unflachsig, bei den englischen Ruten einsortieren, habe nur nicht dran gedacht da sie mich persönlich nicht so tangieren.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Menge an Mana in der Rute  korreliert mit der Menge im Setzkescher am Ende des Tages.


Kommt drauf an worauf man aus ist, ich würde sagen eine 80er Barbe adelt und weiht jede Rute aber ist eher nix für den setzkescher


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Also meine _"Most-Mana-Rute" _ist definitiv meine alte 2,85m SPORTEX Easy Cast - die gebe ich nie wieder her.
Damals als Jugendlicher noch lange darauf gespart, weil es endlich und unbedingt eine SPORTEX-Rute sein sollte.

Aber nicht so wie heute, die Qual Wahl im Internet. Nein nein, eben das was für mich mit dem Fahrrad im nächsten Angelladen erreichbar war.
Lange bin ich drum herum geschlichen und irgendwann dann endlich war sie mein. 

W-GERMANY prangt noch auf der Abschlusskappe, zur ungefähren Einschätzung ihres Alters.

Wenn auch ursprünglich wohl als Spinnrute konzipiert, mit ihren 15 - 45g Wurfgewicht kann man alles Mögliche anstellen und ich habe schon viele
verschiedene Fischarten mit ihr gefangen. Früher habe ich sie eher zum Spinnfischen benutzt, sie löste meinen bis dahin gefischten glasfasernen _"Balzer-Besenstiel"_ ab.
Endlich waren Köderlauf und auch die Hechte zu spüren! Heute benutze ich diese CFK-Rute aber eigentlich nur noch zum Posen- oder aber leichten Grundfischen.
Früher wie heute, noch immer eine tolle Rute für mich.

*Mighty Mana!*


----------



## Andal

Den höchsten mMF (maximaler Mana Faktor) haben eindeutig meine Liebeling, die Friedel 1 und die Plangger - alles handgebaute, exakt nach meinen Wünschen. Eine 10 ft. #7 als U-Rute, eine 12 ft. Avon, dreiteilig mit etwa 1,2 lbs. TC und eine 8 ft. #4 als Spinnstock.


----------



## Minimax

@Bankside Dreamer :
sehr gutes Beispiel für eine Manareiche Rute- dabei fällt mir ein, ein Stichworte was es in diesem Zusammenhang unbedingt noch nachzutragen gilt:
"_Objektbiographie_"
Manareiche Objekte haben regelrechte Biographien, Entstehungsmythen, Listen ruhmreicher Vorbesitzer, denkwürdige Feats, Ereignisse -und letzten
Endes auch Schicksale.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer :
> sehr gutes Beispiel für eine Manareiche Rute- dabei fällt mir ein, ein Stichworte was es in diesem Zusammenhang unbedingt noch nachzutragen gilt:
> "_Objektbiographie_"
> Manareiche Objekte haben regelrechte Biographien, Entstehungsmythen, Listen ruhmreicher Vorbesitzer, denkwürdige Feats, Ereignisse -und letzten
> Endes auch Schicksale.


Interessanterweise sind Reparaturen nicht negativ für das Mana. Neues Spitzenteil? Dann geht irgendwann das Griffteil kaputt und wird ersetzt... so oder so, selbst wenn irgendwann nichts mehr vom originalstecken übrig ist, das Mana bleibt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Entstehungsmythen...



Wobei ich dazu sagen muss - ich habe sie lediglich aus dem Regal gezogen und nicht aus einem Stein.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei ich dazu sagen muss - ich habe sie lediglich aus dem Regal gezogen und nicht aus einem Stein.



strukturell identisch. 


(Du hast lange drauf gespart und bist drumherum geschlichen, bis sich endlich die An-Eignung vollzog)


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> strukturell identisch.
> 
> 
> (Du hast lange drauf gespart und bist drumherum geschlichen, bis sich endlich die An-Eignung vollzog)


Oder du hast sie bei deutschlands damaligen Fachgeschäft für Friedfischruten englischer Prägung bestellt und es hat mit diversen Verwicklungen und falsch geschickten Ruten 8 Wochen gedauert bis sie da war, nachzulesen im Ükel.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder du hast sie bei deutschlands damaligen Fachgeschäft für Friedfischruten englischer Prägung bestellt und es hat mit diversen Verwicklungen und falsch geschickten Ruten 8 Wochen gedauert bis sie da war, nachzulesen im Ükel.



War das nicht auch Gegenstand einer der Erzählungen von Homer?

Nachtrag:
Homer der Grieche - nicht Homer der Simpson.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> War das nicht auch Gegenstand einer der Erzählungen von Homer?
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Homer der Grieche - nicht Homer der Simpson.


Vom Weisheitslevel her durchaus vergleichbar


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Wer kennt nicht die bedeutenden Werke Homers:

Ilias
Odyssee
Zum wankenden Ükel (die Prä-Internet) Edition


----------



## rhinefisher

Eigentlich ist es für mich undenkbar, eine Rute zu erwerben, und dann, ohne sie vorher einige Tage zu begrapschen, so mir nichts dir nichts ans Wasser zu bringen.. .
Die Rute und ich; wir müssen uns langsam, ganz langsam, aneinander gewöhnen.
Da muss ein gewisses Gefühl, ich bin mir sicher füreinander, entstehen.
Tatsächlich gibt es Ruten, die haben es in Jahren nicht ans Wasser geschafft - keine Harmonie..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in Bezug auf Bolos: Sind die nicht eigentlich für die Forellenfischerei in Gebirgsbächen entstanden?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz




Nein.
Das sind toc Ruten.
"Bolognese" Ruten sind bei Bologna zum Posenangeln im Fluss entwickelt worden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der mana-Level, liebe Ükel-Brüder hat auch sehr viel mit den Fischen zu tun, die mit einer Rute gefangen wurden und die sie gewissermaßen zu einer heiligen Rute macht. Ü50 Döbel beispielsweise treiben den Lecel weit nach oben. Barben  natürlich auch.




Super.
Dann sind meine Ruten voll mit dem Zeuch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super.
> Dann sind meine Ruten voll mit dem Zeuch.


Nimm doch einfach ein Taschentuch wie jeder andere auch oder warte damit bis du zuhause bist


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> "Bolognese" Ruten sind bei Bologna zum Posenangeln im Fluss entwickelt worden.



Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie jemand eine DUCATI als Bolognese-Motorrad bezeichnet.
Da flippen die Ducatisti dieser Welt sicherlich aus. 

Aber schon interessant was unsere europäischen Nachbarn angeltechnisch so entwickelt haben, auch die Franzosen.
Ich denke in solchen Ländern hat das Angeln schon immer einen hohen Stellenwert gehabt, daher waren die Menschen auch entsprechend einfallsreich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach ein Taschentuch wie jeder andere auch oder warte damit bis du zuhause bist




Mana ist wischfest.


----------



## Papamopps

Heute mal nur Method, an beideb Ruten. 
An de Picker 15g - Maden
An der Carp Feeder 45g - Boili un co

Erster Wurf mit der Carp brachtr eine Kleine Brasse mit Größenwahnsinn - 8mm PoUp






Und dachte ich beim Classic gab es viele Rotaugen, so komme ich grad mit dem Method und Maden kaum mit dem Anschlagen hinterher.


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute mal nur Method, an beideb Ruten.
> An de Picker 15g - Maden
> An der Carp Feeder 45g - Boili un co
> 
> Erster Wurf mit der Carp brachtr eine Kleine Brasse mit Größenwahnsinn - 8mm PoUp
> Anhang anzeigen 351487
> 
> 
> Und dachte ich beim Classic gab es viele Rotaugen, so komme ich grad mit dem Method und Maden kaum mit dem Anschlagen hinterher.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351488


Petri Heil! Nur eine Verständnisfrage -sind MF nicht dafür gedacht dass die Fische sich selber Haken?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin gerade Ruten aufladen.....Mana Mana Mana...


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri Heil! Nur eine Verständnisfrage -sind MF nicht dafür gedacht dass die Fische sich selber Haken?



Ja. Wieso...achso...anschlagen.

Meine einkurbeln.
Anheben.
Rute greifen

Wobei das Methodkörbchen irgendwie frei auf der Schnur läuft. Der Fastconnector bleibt nicht richtig stecken. 

Daher geht der Biss durch bis in die Spitze und nicht jeder Fisch hakt sich.


----------



## Mescalero

Das habe ich bei den Browning MFs auch, der Selbsthakeffekt funktioniert trotzdem meist ganz gut, Fehlbisse sind sehr selten. Ich haue allerdings trotzdem an, wenn auch nur ganz vorsichtig ...


----------



## Papamopps

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei den Browning MFs auch, der Selbsthakeffekt funktioniert trotzdem meist ganz gut, Fehlbisse sind sehr selten. Ich haue allerdings trotzdem an, wenn auch nur ganz vorsichtig ...


Ja, halt ein Anheben.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Die Specialist 1 1/2 Libs ist bestimmt ein Eigenbau. Welchen Blank hast Du genommen?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hübsche Plötzen gibt's hier auch....


----------



## Minimax

# Rosa
# Mana
# Solidarität



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich dachte so'n Tuntenstöckchen wurde für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe designed.....



Ich kann nichts zu Zielgruppen sagen, aber was Zielfische betrifft, hat meine rosa Combi doch etwas Mana. Der hier ist Nr.5
	

		
			
		

		
	






Cin cin,
Eure
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Aba da kannst jetzt schon mit am Prosecco anstossen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mana Mana...


Ba-deee-ba-dee-dee


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri @Minimax , sehr schön gezeichnet und dann noch Nr5!
Aber den Hut ziehe ich vor der Kombo. Damit würde ich mich niemals ans Wasser trauen und begeben. Aber aus Deinem Munde bitte nie mehr etwas über Spinne, Brille, Cap und vor Sonne schützender Modekleidung. Das übertrifft ja alles im Thema Style!
@Professor Tinca , auch Dir herzliches Petri bisher und was für ein Traum von Rotauge!
Euch beiden Glückwunsch zum Mana!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Manamanamanamana........


----------



## rustaweli

Gott oh Gott, natürlich auch Dir ein Petri @Papamopps !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Munteres Beißen heute wieder. Jeder will seinen Teil zum Rutenmana beitragen....


----------



## Andal

Zur Mana-Auffrischung geht's erst viel später. Jetzt dengelt der Stern noch viel zu viel aufs Wasser. Do gäht nix!


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Wenn man Angeln kann, dann kann man auch mit so einer Kombo ans Wasser. Bei mir sieht das etwas anders aus: Bloß nicht auffallen sonst merkt noch einer dass ich keine Ahnung habe.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade Ruten aufladen.....Mana Mana Mana...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351489
> Anhang anzeigen 351490


Petri zur Brasse...
Ein sehr schönes Gewässer hast du da.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> # Rosa
> # Mana
> # Solidarität
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann nichts zu Zielgruppen sagen, aber was Zielfische betrifft, hat meine rosa Combi doch etwas Mana. Der hier ist Nr.5
> 
> Cin cin,
> Eure
> Minimax



*M**O**J**O** B**A**B**Y **!!! *


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Schluss für heute....







Einen schönen Abend allen Ükels.


----------



## Papamopps

Ich hab noch eine Stunde. 
Es lief heute gut, auf Made und Boili. 
Jetzt noch was großes.


----------



## Finke20

Ein Hallo in die Runde, ich möchte heute auch mal wieder etwas Beitragen.
Ich habe es heute nach doch längerer Zeit mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Um 4 Uhr hat der Wecker geklingelt und gegen 5 hatte ich mein für heute Auserkorene Gewässer erreicht. In den Vorjahren konnte ich zu dieser Zeit immer sehr schöne Schleien verhaften.
Im Gepäck hatte ich drei Ruten, 2 mit Method-Feeder Montagen versehen und eine Matchrute.
Als Köder hatte verschiede Mini Boilies , Mais, Toastbrot und Bienenmaden im Gepäck.
Am Gewässer angekommen sind die Montagen schnell im Wasser.






Es gab einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang und die Vögel in den Sträuchern zwitschern aus voller Kehle. Alleine dafür hat sich das frühe aufstehen gelohnt.
Doch dann kamen 5 schwarze Gesellen auf das Gewässer und die sind sowas von dickfällig gewesen, wie ich es noch nicht erlebt habe.

Doch das heutige angeln stellte sich als sehr schwierig da. Bei den mit Mini Boilies  beköderten Montagen gab es nicht einen Biss.
Allein mit der Matchrute beködert mit Bienenmaden konnte ich eine Rotfeder und zwei kleine Bleie auf der haben Seite verbuchen.






Ob das ganze mit der schwarzen Vögel im zusammenhängt steht muss man beobachten.


----------



## Minimax

Herrje, ich hab nur kurz vom Wasser geschrieben und erst jetzt in Ruhe gelesen- also gleich sofort ein ganz herzliches Petri @Professor Tinca, besonders zu der prächtigen Panzerplötze, und auch dem @Papamopps, der offenbar im siebten Anglerhimmel weilt.
Mal sehen, wer weiss ob noch einer heut am Wasser ist?
Oh, ich sehe grad beim Schreiben, @Finke20 hat eine tolle Rotfeder auf Bienenmade geteilt- ich wette der Biss war rabiat?

Und ein ganz besonders herzliches Dankeschön, liebe Jungs, für Euren regen Zuspruch für meinen kleinen Rosa-Ruten-Test: Aber psst, auch in der Anglerschaft gilt halt immer noch 'don't ask, don't tell', aber wir verstehen uns 
Ich schreib später noch was zu den anglerischen Eigenschaften der Kombi,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Papamopps

So, der Angelurlaub ist vorbei. Die Wochenkarte endet heute. Und obwohl meine Frau meinte, ich solle doch ruhig morgen noch eine Tageskarte holwn, da wir erst Donnerstag morgen fahren....

War das heute ein toller Abschluss. 

Beim Abbau noch einmal die bisher größte und dennoch kleine Brasse auf Poup an der Carpfeeder... 





	

		
			
		

		
	
und vorher bei der letzten Spinnrunde (45min einmal um den See) gabs einen Schniepelhecht.

Einzig und alleine der Karpfen blieb mir verwehrt. 

Ich sage Tschö...man liest sich beim Plumsangeln oder Schneidern am kristallklaren Haussee


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> ich wette der Biss war rabiat?


 

Also der Biss ist eher vorsichtig gewesen. Die kleinen Bleie sind da etwas ruppiger gewesen.


----------



## Minimax

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also der Biss ist eher vorsichtig gewesen. Die kleinen Bleie sind da etwas ruppiger gewesen.



Ah, dann habe ich mich geirrt. Bei mir ist's so, dass Bienenmaden häufig ruppige Bisse provozieren, und die ruppigsten der Ruppigsten sind meist verrückterweise Güstern oder eben Rotfedern, die kleinen verfressenen Schlingel- aber das bezieht sich eher auf Strömung oder Freiwasser bei ner Button-Down Bebleiung: Bei nem mobilen Köder muss halt jedes Fischli sehen, wo es bleibt, da heißt es zupacken.


----------



## geomas

...und wie war Euer Tag?​
Das war ein schöner Abend an der Warnow, dem „Fluß nebenan”. Einen richtigen Barock-Himmel durfte ich bewundern.

Gab neben Plötz und Güster auch zwei ordentliche Brassen von 40 und 45cm an der handgebauten Picker. Die ziehen die feine Rute schon ordentlich krumm.
Mais war heute nicht gefragt, die alten Pinkies (wie geschrieben: gekauft Anfang April) hingegen brachten Bisse und auch Fisch.
Bin gesundheitlich etwas angedingst, da kam der schöne Abend gerade recht.
Und jetzt gibts Käsebrot, Tomatensaft und später nochn Bierchen.


----------



## Mescalero

Schön, dass du den barocken Himmel genießen konntest, möge er zum Auskurieren der Angedingstheit beitragen. Prost und Petri zu Plötz, Güster und Blei @geomas !

@Papamopps So ein Urlaub würde mir auch gefallen...jeden Tag Angeln bis der Arzt kommt und dann noch 'ne Runde. Petri Heil!

Auch dem Prof ein herzliches Petri! Beeindruckend wie immer. Eine 40er Brasse brauchst du gar nicht posten, das würde dir sowieso niemand glauben. 

@Finke20 Dir auch ein Petri! Rotfedern sind meine ganz besonderen Lieblinge. Ich denke ja, das sind eigentlich Barsche, die sich verkleidet haben um uns an der Nase herumzuführen.

@Minimax Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht so genau, ob ich dir gratulieren kann? Ja, kann ich. Zur Courage auf jeden Fall. Hast du den Döbel heute gefangen oder ist das ein älteres Foto....ich muss nochmal nachlesen. Mit so einer Angel rauszugehen, ist schon etwas. Meinen aufrichtigen Respekt!


----------



## geomas

#mana






So richtig viel kann ich mit dem Begriff „Mana” nicht anfangen, aber wenn eine meiner Ruten davon hat, dann ganz sicher die ABU Legerlite 211.
Die habe ich jetzt knapp 10 Jahre, sie hat mich anglerisch wohl auf den Pfad der Tugend geführt, entschuldigt bitte, Irrtum, also sie hat mich angefixt, so zu angeln wie es mir am besten gefällt und nicht, wie es in Büchern, Angelzeitschriften oder in YT-Videos gelehrt wird.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> #mana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So richtig viel kann ich mit dem Begriff „Mana” nicht anfangen, aber wenn eine meiner Ruten davon hat, dann ganz sicher die ABU Legerlite 211.
> Die habe ich jetzt knapp 10 Jahre, sie hat mich anglerisch wohl auf den Pfad der Tugend geführt, entschuldigt bitte, Irrtum, also sie hat mich angefixt, so zu angeln wie es mir am besten gefällt und nicht, wie es in Büchern, Angelzeitschriften oder in YT-Videos gelehrt wird.


Und eine Shakespeare Knatterrolle ist auch dran. Ist eine BB1, richtig? Geiles Bild.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Hab grade die Sachen gepackt für ne kleine Runde Fischen mit meinem Kurzen Morgen. Wir werden so 2-3 Stündchen haben denke ich - also vielleicht 'ne gute Stunde stippen und den Rest mal schauen was man am Ufer so findet und Picknicken. Im Gepäck sind zwei Chinastippen und 'ne Bolo, die ich mal dem Prof abgekauft hab, also schonmal ordentlich Mana in die Wagschale geworfen. Dazu kommt natürlich die kindlich-pure Vorfreude von meinem Lütten. Der konnte heut schon den ganzen Tag von  nichts anderem mehr reden. Hat mit seinen drei Jahren alleine die Kartoffeln fürs Abendbrot ausgemacht (und hätte wahrscheinlich noch die ganze Pflanzreihe weiter ausgemacht, wenn ich ihn nicht gestoppt hätte). Die Kartoffeln waren dem kleinen Mann dabei vollkommen egal, es ging natürlich um die 16383926 Würmer, die wir natürlich alle morgen mitschleppen werden. Zielfisch sind Augenrote und evtl ne Brasse als Bonusfisch. Jetzt noch kurz die Augen zu und dann "Auf die Plötze, fertig, los!"
Ich werd mein bestes geben, den Kleinen zum Fisch zu führen


----------



## geomas

Na das wird bestimmt ne coole Aktion, @daci7 - hoffentlich zuppelts ordentlich an den Ruten!

@Jason - danke, und ja, ich glaube, auf dem Foto ists tatsächlich die 2200 BBI, allerdings habe ich an der Rute auch die 2200 BBII benutzt und bin jetzt nicht hunnertpro sicher.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Na das wird bestimmt ne coole Aktion, @daci7 - hoffentlich zuppelts ordentlich an den Ruten!
> 
> @Jason - danke, und ja, ich glaube, auf dem Foto ists tatsächlich die 2200 BBI, allerdings habe ich an der Rute auch die 2200 BBII benutzt und bin jetzt nicht hunnertpro sicher.


Das ist eine BBI. Hunnertpro.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil an @geomas und @Finke20 !
Tolle Bilder habt ihr da gemacht.

Und an @daci7 viel Glück für heute!


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich komm zwar nicht ans Wasser, aber so kommt ein Hauch von Wasser zu mir...




Recht flott die Jungens von Exner.. .
Obwohl ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen habe, dieses Jahr absolut nix mehr zu kaufen, konnte ich mal wieder nicht anders...
Ihr tut mir nicht wirklich gut, ja, es gibt Tage, da hasse ich euch alle...
All diese Wunderschönen Bilder von herrlichen Gewässern...
All diese tollen Fische und Berichte....
All dieser Tacklewahn....
Was würde ich nur ohne Euch machen...


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs,

herzliches Petri @geomas, und vielen Dank für die herrlichen Bilder- wundervolle Himmelsfarben, und das zweite ist sicherlich eine ikonische Umsetzung des leichten Lädscherns (und passend zum Gerät schön gealtert). Auch für @daci7 freue ich mich sehr- Bei DEiner süssen Beschreibung der Vorfreude Deines Jungen fragt man sich, ob sich da ein anderer im Inneren nicht noch viel mehr als das Kind freut?  Schön das mit den Exners so gut gelaufen ist @rhinefisher und viel Spass mit den Posen- und, verzeih, aber schau ich mir die Waggler ganz unten und die beiden merkwürdigen Konstrukte links von den Posengummis an, find ich meine "Rotter" Waggler doch ganz ok..

Aber was ich als eigentlich sagen wollte: Mir fällt immer häufiger "Tacklewahn" oder "Sucht" oder "anfixen" ähnliches mehr bei unseren Posts auf, häufig als Bezeichnung für das eigene Verhalten. Ich muss sagen ich finde das bedenklich- Uns allen ist die Liebe zum Gerät gegeben, zur Leidenschaft und Freude an für uns schönen Dingen. Wollen wir sie nicht auch so bezeichnen: Leidenschaft, Freude, Genuss. Wir haben es doch wahrlich nicht nötig, uns kleinzumachen und uns selbst und unseren Enthusiasmus und Geschmack als Krankheit, Fehlverhalten, falsch und ungesund darstellen- das wird doch von aussen wahrlich oft genug an uns herangetragen, da müssen wir es uns doch nicht annehmen und verinnerlichen und uns selbst als schuldige, gestörte Schufte selbst bezichtigen. Schaut mal, wie selbstbewusst und nonchalant die Spin- und Flyboys ihre Spielsachen geniessen und diskutieren. 

Also: Es gibt keinen Tacklewahn und man wird auch nicht zu einer Sucht an Angelgerät angefixt- Wohl aber gibt es die Freude an schönen Dingen, und den Genuss damitzu angeln, oder es auch nur zu sammeln. Und das wächst noch, wenn man es mit Gleichgesinnten teilt.

Dies, liebe Freunde, war mein Wort zum Mittwoch. Mittwoch deshalb, weil wenn man heute noch bestellt, die Goodies rechtzeitig zum Wochenende da sein dürften
gehet nun hin und schämet Euch nicht,

pax vobiscum

Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> 
> herzliches Petri @geomas, und vielen Dank für die herrlichen Bilder- wundervolle Himmelsfarben, und das zweite ist sicherlich eine ikonische Umsetzung des leichten Lädscherns (und passend zum Gerät schön gealtert). Auch für @daci7 freue ich mich sehr- Bei DEiner süssen Beschreibung der Vorfreude Deines Jungen fragt man sich, ob sich da ein anderer im Inneren nicht noch viel mehr als das Kind freut?  Schön das mit den Exners so gut gelaufen ist @rhinefisher und viel Spass mit den Posen- und, verzeih, aber schau ich mir die Waggler ganz unten und die beiden merkwürdigen Konstrukte links von den Posengummis an, find ich meine "Rotter" Waggler doch ganz ok..
> 
> Aber was ich als eigentlich sagen wollte: Mir fällt immer häufiger "Tacklewahn" oder "Sucht" oder "anfixen" ähnliches mehr bei unseren Posts auf, häufig als Bezeichnung für das eigene Verhalten. Ich muss sagen ich finde das bedenklich- Uns allen ist die Liebe zum Gerät gegeben, zur Leidenschaft und Freude an für uns schönen Dingen. Wollen wir sie nicht auch so bezeichnen: Leidenschaft, Freude, Genuss. Wir haben es doch wahrlich nicht nötig, uns kleinzumachen und uns selbst und unseren Enthusiasmus und Geschmack als Krankheit, Fehlverhalten, falsch und ungesund darstellen- das wird doch von aussen wahrlich oft genug an uns herangetragen, da müssen wir es uns doch nicht annehmen und verinnerlichen und uns selbst als schuldige, gestörte Schufte selbst bezichtigen. Schaut mal, wie selbstbewusst und nonchalant die Spin- und Flyboys ihre Spielsachen geniessen und diskutieren.
> 
> Also: Es gibt keinen Tacklewahn und man wird auch nicht zu einer Sucht an Angelgerät angefixt- Wohl aber gibt es die Freude an schönen Dingen, und den Genuss damitzu angeln, oder es auch nur zu sammeln. Und das wächst noch, wenn man es mit Gleichgesinnten teilt.
> 
> Dies, liebe Freunde, war mein Wort zum Mittwoch. Mittwoch deshalb, weil wenn man heute noch bestellt, die Goodies rechtzeitig zum Wochenende da sein dürften
> gehet nun hin und schämet Euch nicht,
> 
> pax vobiscum
> 
> Minimax


Ich habe keonen Tacklewahn, ich spezialisieren mich nur zusehends


----------



## Andal

Es ist einfach viel geiler zu haben, als womöglich zu brauchen. Punkt!


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe keonen Tacklewahn, ich spezialisieren mich nur zusehends


... und in alle Richtungen ...


----------



## geomas

Eben sind hier weitere Gebrauchtrollen eingetroffen und demnächst kommen noch 2 ungefischte Quivertip-Ruten (mit fest eingespleißten Spitzen) - so gesehen ist ein gewisser Sucht-Faktor nicht auszuschließen und ich bemühe mich, derbe auf die Bremse zu latschen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> aber schau ich mir die Waggler ganz unten und die beiden merkwürdigen Konstrukte links von den Posengummis an, find ich meine "Rotter" Waggler doch ganz ok..



Für Barsch - und nur eine ist für mich..
Ich konnte nicht anders...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für Barsch - und nur eine ist für mich..
> Ich konnte nicht anders...



Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Yates et Walker et Squalii Cephalii.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Eben sind hier weitere Gebrauchtrollen eingetroffen und demnächst kommen noch 2 ungefischte Quivertip-Ruten (mit fest eingespleißten Spitzen) - so gesehen ist ein gewisser Sucht-Faktor nicht auszuschließen und ich bemühe mich, derbe auf die Bremse zu latschen.


Du sollest dir erst Gedanken machen, wenn ein Umzug in eine (gebrauchte) Lagerhalle notwendig wird. Bis dahin ist alles in Sack & Tüten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Squalii Cephalii.



Angel mit solch einem Brocken mal auf Meeräsche - dein Französich wird sich dauerhaft verbessern...
Auch die fetten Waggler sind für Barsch - alles Knicklichtposen - und die sind mal richtig hässlich..
Aber die Anderen gefallen mir Alle, sodaß ich schon wieder überlege nochmal den Shop aufzusuchen..


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Eben sind hier weitere Gebrauchtrollen eingetroffen und demnächst kommen noch 2 ungefischte Quivertip-Ruten (mit fest eingespleißten Spitzen) - so gesehen ist ein gewisser Sucht-Faktor nicht auszuschließen und ich bemühe mich, derbe auf die Bremse zu latschen.


Onlinekäufe sind wie achsrollen - man bremst mit dem Finger


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hallo Jungs.
Ich bin wieder an der Stelle von gestern. 







Einen schönen und fetten Plötz gab es neben kleinen Geistern auch schon an der Bolo.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schiet Handy....Güstern natürlich.


----------



## Mescalero

Welcher Köder?
Ein prächtiger Plötz ist das, Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Welcher Köder?
> Ein prächtiger Plötz ist das, Petri!




Eine Kichererbse am 6er Haken hat der sich reingezogen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Reichlich Nanoplötzen sind auch hier und beissen auf Dosenmais....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ab und zu kleinere Brachsen....


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Man gut das ich keinen Hut habe sonst hätte ich schon einen Tennisarm vom ewigen Hut ziehen vor Dir. Bin einfach nur sprachlos.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mach mich nicht verlegen, Heinz.
Sind doch nur paar Weißfische.
Das kann jeder.


----------



## geomas

Na das läuft ja bombig bei Dir, lieber Prof! Petri!


Ich stiefele auch noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan, mit vergleichsweise bescheidenen Erwartungen.
Die billigste der neuen gebrauchten Rollen wird an der 3m-„Winner” zum Einsatz gebracht. Mal sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Den See kennst du @geomas und die Stelle auch.


----------



## daci7

So langsam kehrt hier Ruhe ein, also kann ich auch mal wieder berichten.
Heute war Vater-Sohn-Angeln angesagt. Wie bereits geschildert hat der letztere sich schon mordsmäßig drauf gefreut (und ich natürlich auch). Dementsprechend waren wir auch um 5 schon wach. Dummerweise der Rest der Familie nicht und vor dem Fischen stand nich anderer Familienkram an. So mussten wir uns bis 8 gedulden, bis es endlich losging.
Der Blick aus dem Fenster beim Frühstück verriet schon, dass es wohl ein schöner Tag werden wird.




Da hinten, hinter dem Damm, haben wir uns an den Altrheinarm gesetzt, den ich selbst schon seit meiner Kindheit unsicher mache.

Also schnell die bereits gepackte Tasche, ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu Futtern, die Ruten, den Kescher und einen Stuhl geschnappt und ab dafür. Kleines Gepäck war angesagt - gefällt mir!





Am Wasser angekommen war der kurze nicht mehr zu bremsen - ich musste gucken, dass ich hinterherkomme über die Felder.





Am Wasser haben wir dann unser spartanische Lager aufgeschlagen, kurz sondiert und ebenso spartanisch gefüttert.
Dann der kleine Schock- ich hatte die falschen Haken und keine Posengummis eingepackt. Einen kleinen Stipphaken konnte ich aber noch dem Innenfutter meine Angeltadche entreißen und ein Päckchen Methodfeeder Vorfächer wurde aufgetrennt recycled... Glück gehabt!
Es gab ne Hand voll Mais, eine Zwille Minipellets und ein zwei Kügelchen liquidized bread mit ein paar Maden  zur Vorspeise.





Der Plan war erstmal auf Plötzen zu stippen, was auch ganz gut lief. Die ersten Fische ließen nicht lang auf sich warten und wir fingen recht flott ne Hand voll ebenso große Augenrote. Für den Kleinen war das natürlich ein Highlight - immerhin hat er heut seine ersten Fisch alleine (!) und auf seine eigene Angel (!) gefangen. Da klebt jetzt ordentlichst Mana an der Chinastippe, ich sachs euch 





Nach eine knappen halben Stunde war aber die Luft auch raus bei meinem Lütten. Also hab ich erstmal was zu Futtern ausgepackt- das zieht immer. Jetzt hatte meine Stunde geschlagen und ich hab die Bolo vom Prof aufgebaut. Damit hab ich dann zwei Maiskörner an unseren kleinen Futterplatz geschlenzt und erstmal nen Kaffee eingeschüttet.
Mit meinem Kleinen auf dem Schoß hab ich dann noch knapp 1,5h am Wasser bleiben dürfen. Leider blieb uns der größere Fang verwehrt. Wir haben genug Fische auf dem Platz gehabt und hatten praktisch durchgehenden Krimi mit wandernden Bläschenteppichen quer über den Futterplatz samt sich bewegender Seerosen, aber leider hat keiner der Karpfen (reine Vermutung) sich erbarmt...





Im Großen und Ganzen aber ein extrem gelungener Angeltag, der sicherlich bald in die Verlängerung geht!
Groetjes


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hübsch sind se ja. Nano Nummer 3445.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zur Abwechslung einen schönen Ü50 Brachsen.....


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Jetzt noch einmal die Frage: Was ist das für eine Rute???????

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung einen schönen Ü50 Brachsen.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351581



Schöne Strecke bisher, Petri!
Wußte garnicht das Du mit Boilie angelst.

@Viel Erfolg @geomas und bin sehr auf die Ruten gespannt.!

@daci7 auch Petri und danke für die Teilhabe am Vater-Sohn Angeln!


----------



## Papamopps

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hübsch sind se ja. Nano Nummer 3445.....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351576


Petri und deutlich schöner gefärbt. Und wenn das Nano sind..waren meine Micro


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Jetzt noch einmal die Frage: Was ist das für eine Rute???????
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Eigenbau.

Hatte ich hier mal im Ükel vorgestellt.

EDIT: Hier war es:




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

@Hecht100+ - danke für Deinen Tipp, das Thema Tauwurm und Freie Leine ist für mich definitiv interessant, nur eben an diesem Gewässerchen jetzt nicht. Mit dieser Methode wollte ich 2019 angreifen, habe es aber aus den Augen verloren. Also danke für die Erinnerung!  @Andal  - danke, bei den...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke bisher, Petri!
> Wußte garnicht das Du mit Boilie angelst.




Dochdoch...ich mach alles.
Immer das  was gerade gefragt ist bei den Fischen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach mich nicht verlegen, Heinz.
> Sind doch nur paar Weißfische.
> Das kann jeder.


Nur keine Falsche Bescheidenheit, die kauft dir ohnehin niemand ab ;-D Petri Heil


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein ganz herzliches Danke und entsprechendes Petri heil für den Super Bericht, lieber @daci7 ! 
Da sind so viele kleine Details drin - hat total Spaß gemacht, den Report zu lesen.

Logo, eine herzliches Petri heil geht an den Professore. Wie das Gewässer heißt ist mir leider entfallen, aber ich kann mich noch dunkel an die Rettungsaktion (meine Montage hoch oben im Baum) erinnern.


----------



## geomas

So, die alte neue Rolle für nen Zwanni macht sich gut. 
Am Schreibtisch trocken gekurbelt hatte ich noch Zweifel, die sind jetzt verflogen.
Die alte Biomaster 3000x verlegt die Schnur prima, die Bremse macht ihren Job und die Optik gefällt mir auch.

Gab n paar Plötz und nen Ükel und zwei Bliccas auf Mais und/oder Pinkies. Brassen ließen sich heute nicht sehen.
War ein schöner Abend. Schade, daß es schon wieder deutlich früher dunkel wird.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine Kichererbse am 6er Haken hat der sich reingezogen.



Geht da auch Dosenware?

Ich habe es einmal mit normalen / ernsten Erbsen probiert, aus der Dose sind die Dinger aber viel zu weich als Hakenköder.
TK-Erbsen hingegen eignen sich wunderbar, nur gefangen habe ich damit leider noch nichts.

Wobei ich irgendwo in einem sehr alten englischen Angelbuch einmal etwas von einem grünen Teig gelesen habe,
dieser war damals wohl ein guter Köder für Rotaugen. Grundzutat waren auch hier wieder Erbsen.

Die Farbe Grün scheint im Sommer generell nicht verkehrt zu sein, wenn es auf Rotaugen geht.
Plötzen weiden zu dieser Zeit wohl gerne diverse Steine und auch Unterwasserbauwerke ab.
Jedenfalls habe ich in einem Angelheft einmal etwas vom Angeln mit Fadenalgen gelesen.

Nachtrag:
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, geht es den Rotaugen dabei aber wohl eher um das Viehzeug,
welches da zwischen den Algen herumkrabbelt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für Barsch...


----------



## Made90

Hallo zusammen, hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für eine leichte Stippe, 7-8m die kein Vermögen kostet ?  Bis jetzt hab ich nur die Browning Argon 7m mit 380gr gefunden die infrage kommen würde.

Die Rute sollte als Allrounder benutzt werden, Köderfischstippen sowie auch mal Brassen und Rotaugen am tiefen See.


----------



## geomas

bubfesch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für eine leichte Stippe, 7-8m die kein Vermögen kostet ?  Bis jetzt hab ich nur die Browning Argon 7m mit 380gr gefunden die infrage kommen würde.



Die Argon empfahl ein anderer, leider verschollener Ükel bereits (er nutzte sie gut).
Alternativen kann ich jetzt leider nicht nennen.


----------



## geomas

#erbse

Mich dünkt, olle Max Piper erwähnte die Erbse als herausragenden Aland-Köder. 
Er schrieb von der Viktoriaerbse (Victoriaerbse?) und wie üblich davon, daß man der Ehefrau die perfekte Zubereitung überlassen möge.
Old school eben.

Auf Kicherebse fing ich den dunkelsten Brassen meiner Angelkarriere - in einem kleinen Parkteich. Ich vermute, dieser Fisch von etwa 40cm war deutlich älter, als es sein Format mutmaßen ließe.


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Die Argon empfahl ein anderer, leider verschollener Ükel bereits (er nutzte sie gut).
> Alternativen kann ich jetzt leider nicht nennen.



Danke dir  Ich denke es wird schwierig leichteres für den gleichen Preis zu finden. Ich glaube bei der Argon muss aber noch ein Gummizug verbaut werden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> #erbse
> 
> Mich dünkt, olle Max Piper erwähnte die Erbse als herausragenden Aland-Köder.
> Er schrieb von der Viktoriaerbse (Victoriaerbse?) und wie üblich davon, daß man der Ehefrau die perfekte Zubereitung überlassen möge.
> Old school eben.
> 
> Auf Kicherebse fing ich den dunkelsten Brassen meiner Angelkarriere - in einem kleinen Parkteich. Ich vermute, dieser Fisch von etwa 40cm war deutlich älter, als es sein Format mutmaßen ließe.



Mit Erbsen auf Aland - ist notiert! 
Vielleicht wird es damit dann endlich etwas mit meinem Ü-50 Fisch.

 erbsen habe ich bisher nur in der Dose vorgefunden oder aber als Rohware.
Als TK-Produkt gibt es so etwas glaube ich nicht wirklich im Handel.

Wie bereitet Ihr die  erbsen zum Angeln vor, damit sie gut am Haken halten?


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69  nutzt (glaub ich) die Argon - ob mit oder ohne Elastik weiß ich nicht. 
Vielleicht meldet er sich mal - also ich vermisse ihn und seine soliden, immer lesenswerten Beiträge ohnehin am Stammtisch.
Hoffentlich hat seine Abwesenheit nix mit dem Absolvieren des Fliegenwedel-Kurses zu tun. 
Schau mal wieder rein, lieber Rutilus!


----------



## Kochtopf

Auf Dosenerbse fing ich das erste Rotauge an meiner Strecke, mit Anananas aromatisiert soll es ein hammerplötzenköder sein. Man darf halt nur sanft auswerfen, ich überlege seit langem mit Dosenerbsen anzufüttern und halbgare aromatisierte TK Erbsen als Hakenköder zu verwenden. Ich hoffe die Weichheit der Futtererbsen verlockt zu einem entschlossenen biss aber bislang bleibt es beim Pläneschmieden


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit Erbsen auf Aland - ist notiert!
> Vielleicht wird es damit dann endlich etwas mit meinem Ü-50 Fisch.
> 
> erbsen habe ich bisher nur in der Dose vorgefunden oder aber als Rohware.
> Als TK-Produkt gibt es so etwas glaube ich nicht wirklich im Handel.
> 
> Wie bereitet Ihr die  erbsen zum Angeln vor, damit sie gut am Haken halten?



Die meisten meiner Ansitze mit Kichererbsen waren ne Nullnummer - der erwähnte Brassen ist der einzige Fisch, den ich damit fing (so die Erinnerung nicht trügt).
Die Haltbarkeit am Haken war kein Problem, ich habe sie einfach knapp gehakt, so daß der Haken gut greifen konnte.
Ich habe nur Dosenware benutzt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit Erbsen auf Aland - ist notiert!
> Vielleicht wird es damit dann endlich etwas mit meinem Ü-50 Fisch.
> 
> erbsen habe ich bisher nur in der Dose vorgefunden oder aber als Rohware.
> Als TK-Produkt gibt es so etwas glaube ich nicht wirklich im Handel.











						Gartenerbsen 700g
					

Vitaminschutz durch Schnellfrost-Verfahren: Das Feldfrisch Rohgemüse Erbsen. Einfach die gefrorenen Erbsen im Topf oder Mikrowelle zubereiten.




					www.iglo.de
				




Vielleicht einfach mal selber einkaufen gehen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...ich überlege seit langem mit Dosenerbsen anzufüttern...



Eine ordentliche Ladung weicher Dosenerbsen ins Grundfutter zu mischen, das klappt sicher.

Merke - nicht jedes Bläschen an der Oberfläche stammt von gründelnden Schleien.


----------



## Minimax

Salaam aleikum, Effendis,
Mensch, Mensch, Mensch, lieber @Professor Tinca, Du bist echt ein Tausendsassa! Herzliches Petri zu dem bunten Korb, Du alter Schuppendompteur. Kichererbsen sind ein interessantes Stichwort- Da werd ich wohl mal die Dose ganz hinten im Schrank entkorken? So könnte man einen bunten Korb besserer Exemplare verschiedener Spezies erlangen, wie Du es zeigst- Ich geb den Vorrednern recht, tiefstapeln nimmt "Dem Prof" keiner ab!  

So ein schöner Tag. lieber @daci7, und danke für den goldigen Bericht. Ich stelle mir vor wie Vater und Sohn auf brennenden Kohlen gesessen haben, bis die Starterlaubnis kam. Bitte richte ein kräftiges Petri an Deinen Angelkumpel aus, ich sehe schon, die Macht ist stark in ihm. Sieht man ja auch schon daran, dass er bei deinen lamen Pelletversuchen eingeschlafen ist- wär ich auch. Danke für den goldigen Bericht, mein Lieber!

@geomas, ersma Petri, und es stimmt schon was man sagt, mit Deinen Berichten und Photos setzt Du Trends- Umso mehr bedaure ich mich und beneide Dich, keine leichte, feine Vintage Statio zur Verfügung zu haben (Die Mitchell Prince Sache endete in einer Katastrophe und einem Beutel Ersatzteile- aber unverschuldet!)- Sehr Inspirierend ist deine konstante Forschungstätigkeit.

@Bankside Dreamer - Nie sah ich hier schönere Perch Bobber, schön aus Stachelschwein -ein kostbares Material und nicht ohne Fallstricke- und Kork, der kein Leichtes Material ist. Ich hatte einst weitaus schludrige Exemplare gebastelt, aber sie mit dem falschen Lack Ruiniert: Das herrliche ebenholzige der Stachelschweinkiele sah im Kunstlicht der Bastelstube wunderbar aus, im Sonnenlicht verwandelte es sich in ein hässliches milchiges Blaugrau. Hier ein Eindruck vom grünen Tisch- kein Vergleich zu Deinen, aber Stachelschwein ist ein edles Material: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ach, liebe Jungs, was ich am Ükel liebe und hasse zugleich: Hier einzukehren bedeutet, erstmal ca. 1435534 interessante und tolle Beiträge zu würdigen- und das jeden Abend. Welch ein Tummelplatz! -und jetzt hab ich ganz vergessen, was ich beitragen wollte
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gartenerbsen 700g
> 
> 
> Vitaminschutz durch Schnellfrost-Verfahren: Das Feldfrisch Rohgemüse Erbsen. Einfach die gefrorenen Erbsen im Topf oder Mikrowelle zubereiten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iglo.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht einfach mal selber einkaufen gehen




Vielen Dank aber  erbsen meinte eigentlich Kichererbsen, davon habe ich tatsächlich noch keine TK-Ware im Supermarkt finden können.


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn du keine Konserven probieren willst, geht vielleicht ein klebriger Pfampf, quasi Falafelteig? Ich würde -erbsen kochen oder die aus der Dose nehmen und mit Wasser sowie Mehl pürieren. Bei grünen Erbsen könnte man Erbswurst testen, kennt ihr die?

Ich habe gerade Mungbohnen zum Keimen angesetzt, mit einem zarten Trieb dran funktionieren die bestimmt auch.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank aber  erbsen meinte eigentlich Kichererbsen, davon habe ich tatsächlich noch keine TK-Ware im Supermarkt finden können.



Dann vermenge doch einfach Hummus mit Mehl oder Semmelbröseln, oder LB- Tropfen Öl und fertig ist der Kichererbsenteig. Vermutlich genauso fade im Geschmack wie Hummus itself- dann lieber Toastbrotteig, macht weniger Arbeit. EDIT_ @Mescalero sagst auch.

Ich glaub, unsere Jungs wollen Aroma, ganz egal welches aber heftig. Curry? Ganze Dose. Öl? Ja aber dann das geröstete Sesamöl, das jedes Menschengericht zerstört. Salz? Bitte so dosieren das es in Sibirien Strassen räumen kann. etc.. etc..


----------



## geomas

Frank Oates schrieb: „Auch Erbsen lassen sich gebrauchen, vor allem für Schleien. Erbsen müssen weich sein. Dosenerbsen sind ohne weiteres verwendbar.”*.


*) F. Oates - So fängt man mit dem richtigen Köder (Friedfische)


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich glaub, unsere Jungs wollen Aroma, ganz egal welches aber heftig. Curry? Ganze Dose. Öl? Ja aber dann das geröstete Sesamöl, das jedes Menschengericht zerstört. Salz? Bitte so dosieren das es in Sibirien Strassen räumen kann. etc.. etc..



Also keine falsche Bescheidenheit, klotzen statt kleckern.
Warum muß ich nur schon wieder an „Das Boot” denken?





„Gib dem Luder ordentlich Puder!”.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer - Nie sah ich hier schönere Perch Bobber, schön aus Stachelschwein -ein kostbares Material und nicht ohne Fallstricke- und Kork, der kein Leichtes Material ist. Ich hatte einst weitaus schludrige Exemplare gebastelt, aber sie mit dem falschen Lack Ruiniert: Das herrliche ebenholzige der Stachelschweinkiele sah im Kunstlicht der Bastelstube wunderbar aus, im Sonnenlicht verwandelte es sich in ein hässliches milchiges Blaugrau. Hier ein Eindruck vom grünen Tisch- kein Vergleich zu Deinen, aber Stachelschwein ist ein edles Material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351594



Vielen Dank! 

Auch wenn ich mittlerweile mit etwas Farbe experimentiere, mir gefallen natürlich gehaltene Posen noch immer am besten.
Daher sind mir deine Posen zuvor auch schon sehr positiv aufgefallen, echt schöne Teile die du da baust.
Milchig trüben Klarlack kennt dabei wohl jeder Posenbauer, aus eigener leidlicher Erfahrung.

Stachelschweinborsten muss man sich halt kaufen. Dass man da noch etwas im Zoo findet, diese Zeiten sind wohl lange vorbei.
Eher verkauft der Stachelschweinwärter die Borsten bei ebay & Co. Etwas tricky zum Basteln sind die Borsten allerdings aber es lohnt sich.

Kork als Baumaterial geht eigentlich ganz gut. Bevor ich mir Balsaholzstäbe gekauft habe, hatte ich im Grunde nur Kork als Material.
Am besten eignet sich meiner Meinung nach der grob granulierte Kork von Sektkorken, der ganz fein granulierte Kork sieht nicht so toll aus.
Naturkork, wie er etwa für Korken von Weinflaschen benutzt wird, den finde ich auch recht schwer zum Bearbeiten.
Der Körper der rechten Pose besteht übrigens aus Naturkork, wobei die Kugel kam fix und fertig aus dem Bastelladen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaube halt, das Erbsen, Kichererbsen, Bohnen, Kidneybohnen und all die anderen leckeren Hülsenfrüchte zu ihren Zeiten und an ihren Orten interessante Köder sein können- aber dann nur weil sie ein viesuell interessantes Objekt sind, das die Fische mit ihrem Mund aufnehmen- und hängen.
Ihr Duft, ihre Lockwirkung ist meiner Meinung nach gering, allein schon wegen ihrer Membran.  Zermanscht man sie für Futter&Teig, bleibt garnichts mehr übrig- da ist dann jedes Brot, jedes Kuchenmehl, oder der Bodensatz aus ner Ölsardinendose überlegen.
Ich glaube (glaube!) auch, das die Lockwirkung der berühmten Tigernüsse bei den Karpfis vor allem auf ihr Gär-Aroma zurückgeht. Ne Frische Tigernuss ist langweilig und
interessiert die Rüsseler kaum (so sie nicht konditioniert sind)

Ich glaube aber, das die Diskussion über All die Herrlichen Dosenköstlichkeiten als Hakenköder sehr fruchtbringend sein kann: z.B. Riesenbohnen/Dicke Bohnen ausm Glas.

Natürlich ist meine 23Uhr50 Theorie weder hieb- noch stichfest, und wird leicht durch Büchsenmais und -Hanf widerlegt: Aber hier würde ich darauf verweisen, das im ersteren Fall in den meisten Gewässern die Fische konditioniert sind, und im letzteren Fall der Einsatz meist in Kombination mit aromatischem Groundfeed einhergeht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Warum muß ich nur schon wieder an „Das Boot” denken?


----------



## geomas

Dosenmais hat natürlich noch den Vorteil, so schön gelb zu leuchten. Fällt vermutlich am Gewässergrund mehr auf als etliche andere Köder.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> - aber dann nur weil sie ein viesuell interessantes Objekt sind, das die Fische mit ihrem Mund aufnehmen- und hängen.





geomas schrieb:


> Dosenmais hat natürlich noch den Vorteil, so schön gelb zu leuchten. Fällt vermutlich am Gewässergrund mehr auf als etliche andere Köder.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Dosenmais ist wie ne Kugel Eis - das geht immer.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dosenmais ist wie ne Kugel Eis - das geht immer.



Dosenmais ist sicher eine der grossen Revolutionen der Angelei- aber ich halte ihn immer noch für instabil: In sagen wir einem viertel der Situationen kann er versagen- und wenn er versagt, dann total und katastrophal. Auch im Sommer. 
Prüfe Dich selbst. Wenn eine böse Fee Dich auf die Probe stellen würde: Fange einen Fisch, egal welchen, oder Dein Leben ist verwirkt: Wählst Du Dosenmais oder Maden?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Dosenmais ist sicher eine der grossen Revolutionen der Angelei- aber ich halte ihn immer noch für instabil: In sagen wir einem viertel der Situationen kann er versagen- und wenn er versagt, dann total und katastrophal. Auch im Sommer.
> Prüfe Dich selbst. Wenn eine böse Fee Dich auf die Probe stellen würde: Fange einen Fisch, egal welchen, oder Dein Leben ist verwirkt: Wählst Du Dosenmais oder Maden?


Dennoch ein tausendfach bewährter Köder - und eigentlich immer vorrätig. Seit meinen 3 Ü50 Zielfischen mit der Stellmaisbolo bin ich sehr überzeugt von dem Köder, war auch lange Skeptiker aber mittlerweile führt er mit Brot die Liste meiner Top Köder auf Zielfisch an.
Aber wenn es um mein Leben ginge eindeutig Made, weil sie eben bei schlechten Bedingungen ohne direkten Zielfisch mE zuverlässiger wirkt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Maden & Mais - ich denke damit fängt man eigentlich immer (s)einen Fisch.
(Irgend)einen wohl deshalb, weil diese Köder eben leider auch nicht sehr selektiv sind.

Da fällt mir ein, ich habe noch irgendwo Madenclips herumfliegen, jedoch noch nicht weiter genutzt.
Die Dinger bestückt man mit reichlich Maden und fischt dieses Knäuel dann anschließend am Haar.
Habt ihr damit bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## geomas

#bösefee

Liquidized Bread im Körbchen plus Flocke/Breadpunch wäre in Kombination ähnlich sicher wie die Made. 
Davon bin ich überzeugt und hoffe dennoch, daß die böse Fee woanders aufschlägt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Maden & Mais - ich denke damit fängt man eigentlich immer (s)einen Fisch.
> (Irgend)einen wohl deshalb, weil diese Köder eben leider auch nicht sehr selektiv sind.


Zumindest im Fluss selektiert die Platzwahl bislang ganz gut, bislang 100% Zielfischausbeute, die besagten und mehrere Kleinere und ungemessene


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dennoch ein tausendfach bewährter Köder - und eigentlich immer vorrätig.



Absolut, absolut. Dosenmais als readymade ausser acht zu lassen, hiesse Hybris. Ich will auch nicht gegen das Glück aus der Dose wettern, aber ein Sternchen und ne Fussnote gehört schon daran.  Hab meinen Maisgläubigen Kumpel zu oft schneidern sehen.


----------



## geomas

#erbse
#okaynichtganzabereinversuch







Die Special G „Gold” Softpellets von Bait-Tech (hinten) waren in bisherigen Versuchen der mit Abstand fängigste Köder unter diversen Softpellets.
Heute kam Nachschub - und dazu noch die „ebsenfarbene” Green-Variante. Wird demnächst probiert.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> #bösefee
> 
> Liquidized Bread im Körbchen plus Flocke/Breadpunch wäre in Kombination ähnlich sicher wie die Made.
> Davon bin ich überzeugt und hoffe dennoch, daß die böse Fee woanders aufschlägt.



Gab es in den 1980er Jahren nicht einmal diese _"Brot statt Boilies" _Initiative?


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gab es in den 1980er Jahren nicht einmal diese _"Brot statt Boilies" _Initiative?



Da mußt Du ältere Mitbürger fragen.
Zu der Zeit habe ich schlimme Otto-Waalkes-Sprüche in die Poesiealben meiner Mitschülerinnen geschrieben und „Boilies” war ein Fremdwort.
Im Gegensatz zum „Broiler”, versteht sich.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Da mußt Du ältere Mitbürger fragen...



Doch doch, es ging da glaube ich um den verschwenderischen Umgang mit Boilies, während des Jahreswechsels.
Oder bringe ich da jetzt etwas total durcheinander?


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Doch doch, es ging da glaube ich um den verschwenderischen Umgang mit Boilies, während des Jahreswechsels.
> Oder bringe ich da jetzt etwas total durcheinander?



Diese Art „Boilies” habe ich damals aus Schrankschlüsseln und den „Köpfchen” von Streichhölzern sowie einem abgesägtem Nagel gefertigt.
Mit durchschlagendem Erfolg, aber große Cypriniden habe ich so leider nicht gefangen.


----------



## Mescalero

....und Stinkbomben aus Wunderkerze mit Folie drum, was für eine üble Sauerei. Aber was wollten wir machen, wir hatten ja nix.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Diese Art „Boilies” habe ich damals aus Schrankschlüsseln und den „Köpfchen” von Streichhölzern sowie einem abgesägtem Nagel gefertigt.
> Mit durchschlagendem Erfolg, aber große Cypriniden habe ich so leider nicht gefangen.



Du meinst den Method Feeder nach Alfred Nobel?
In der afghanischen Provinz fischen sie noch heute recht erfolgreich mit dieser Methode.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> ....und Stinkbomben aus Wunderkerze mit Folie drum, was für eine üble Sauerei. Aber was wollten wir machen, wir hatten ja nix.



Dunkle Bekenntnisse des kenntnisreichen Micro- und Juwelenfischbeauftragten des Ükels, so stürzen die Idole. Ich bin entsetzt. Wenn nicht binnen Monatsfrist ein Schlammpeitzger oder eine Schmerle als Sühne kommt, dann muss N.d.A. wieder das Wort ergreifen,

EDIT: Gründling reicht auch, aber Obacht, Pferdegründling zählt nicht!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn nicht binnen Monatsfrist ein Schlammpeitzger oder eine Schmerle als Sühne kommt, dann muss N.d.A. wieder das Wort ergreifen,



Tja - obwohl ich sehr viele Jahre auf Schlammpeitzger geangelt habe, hielt sich der Erfolg mit 2 oder 3 Exemplaren doch in engen Grenzen.
Falls da jemand ein Gewässer kennt, wäre ich ein dankbarer Reisender...


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Salaam aleikum, Effendis,
> Mensch, Mensch, Mensch, lieber @Professor Tinca, Du bist echt ein Tausendsassa! Herzliches Petri zu dem bunten Korb, Du alter Schuppendompteur. Kichererbsen sind ein interessantes Stichwort- Da werd ich wohl mal die Dose ganz hinten im Schrank entkorken? So könnte man einen bunten Korb besserer Exemplare verschiedener Spezies erlangen, wie Du es zeigst- Ich geb den Vorrednern recht, tiefstapeln nimmt "Dem Prof" keiner ab!
> 
> So ein schöner Tag. lieber @daci7, und danke für den goldigen Bericht. Ich stelle mir vor wie Vater und Sohn auf brennenden Kohlen gesessen haben, bis die Starterlaubnis kam. Bitte richte ein kräftiges Petri an Deinen Angelkumpel aus, ich sehe schon, die Macht ist stark in ihm. Sieht man ja auch schon daran, dass er bei deinen lamen Pelletversuchen eingeschlafen ist- wär ich auch. Danke für den goldigen Bericht, mein Lieber!
> 
> @geomas, ersma Petri, und es stimmt schon was man sagt, mit Deinen Berichten und Photos setzt Du Trends- Umso mehr bedaure ich mich und beneide Dich, keine leichte, feine Vintage Statio zur Verfügung zu haben (Die Mitchell Prince Sache endete in einer Katastrophe und einem Beutel Ersatzteile- aber unverschuldet!)- Sehr Inspirierend ist deine konstante Forschungstätigkeit.
> 
> @Bankside Dreamer - Nie sah ich hier schönere Perch Bobber, schön aus Stachelschwein -ein kostbares Material und nicht ohne Fallstricke- und Kork, der kein Leichtes Material ist. Ich hatte einst weitaus schludrige Exemplare gebastelt, aber sie mit dem falschen Lack Ruiniert: Das herrliche ebenholzige der Stachelschweinkiele sah im Kunstlicht der Bastelstube wunderbar aus, im Sonnenlicht verwandelte es sich in ein hässliches milchiges Blaugrau. Hier ein Eindruck vom grünen Tisch- kein Vergleich zu Deinen, aber Stachelschwein ist ein edles Material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351594
> 
> 
> Ach, liebe Jungs, was ich am Ükel liebe und hasse zugleich: Hier einzukehren bedeutet, erstmal ca. 1435534 interessante und tolle Beiträge zu würdigen- und das jeden Abend. Welch ein Tummelplatz! -und jetzt hab ich ganz vergessen, was ich beitragen wollte
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Von wegen eingeschlafen! Der junge Mann hat konzentriert 1,5h mit mir geangelt und beobachtet! Die Macht ist wahrlich stark in ihm 
@all - besten Dank für die Petris! Fortsetzung kommt nächste Woche hoffentlich!


----------



## phirania

daci7 schrieb:


> So langsam kehrt hier Ruhe ein, also kann ich auch mal wieder berichten.
> Heute war Vater-Sohn-Angeln angesagt. Wie bereits geschildert hat der letztere sich schon mordsmäßig drauf gefreut (und ich natürlich auch). Dementsprechend waren wir auch um 5 schon wach. Dummerweise der Rest der Familie nicht und vor dem Fischen stand nich anderer Familienkram an. So mussten wir uns bis 8 gedulden, bis es endlich losging.
> Der Blick aus dem Fenster beim Frühstück verriet schon, dass es wohl ein schöner Tag werden wird.
> Anhang anzeigen 351574
> 
> Da hinten, hinter dem Damm, haben wir uns an den Altrheinarm gesetzt, den ich selbst schon seit meiner Kindheit unsicher mache.
> 
> Also schnell die bereits gepackte Tasche, ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu Futtern, die Ruten, den Kescher und einen Stuhl geschnappt und ab dafür. Kleines Gepäck war angesagt - gefällt mir!
> Anhang anzeigen 351575
> 
> 
> Am Wasser angekommen war der kurze nicht mehr zu bremsen - ich musste gucken, dass ich hinterherkomme über die Felder.
> Anhang anzeigen 351577
> 
> 
> Am Wasser haben wir dann unser spartanische Lager aufgeschlagen, kurz sondiert und ebenso spartanisch gefüttert.
> Dann der kleine Schock- ich hatte die falschen Haken und keine Posengummis eingepackt. Einen kleinen Stipphaken konnte ich aber noch dem Innenfutter meine Angeltadche entreißen und ein Päckchen Methodfeeder Vorfächer wurde aufgetrennt recycled... Glück gehabt!
> Es gab ne Hand voll Mais, eine Zwille Minipellets und ein zwei Kügelchen liquidized bread mit ein paar Maden  zur Vorspeise.
> Anhang anzeigen 351578
> 
> 
> Der Plan war erstmal auf Plötzen zu stippen, was auch ganz gut lief. Die ersten Fische ließen nicht lang auf sich warten und wir fingen recht flott ne Hand voll ebenso große Augenrote. Für den Kleinen war das natürlich ein Highlight - immerhin hat er heut seine ersten Fisch alleine (!) und auf seine eigene Angel (!) gefangen. Da klebt jetzt ordentlichst Mana an der Chinastippe, ich sachs euch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351580
> 
> Nach eine knappen halben Stunde war aber die Luft auch raus bei meinem Lütten. Also hab ich erstmal was zu Futtern ausgepackt- das zieht immer. Jetzt hatte meine Stunde geschlagen und ich hab die Bolo vom Prof aufgebaut. Damit hab ich dann zwei Maiskörner an unseren kleinen Futterplatz geschlenzt und erstmal nen Kaffee eingeschüttet.
> Mit meinem Kleinen auf dem Schoß hab ich dann noch knapp 1,5h am Wasser bleiben dürfen. Leider blieb uns der größere Fang verwehrt. Wir haben genug Fische auf dem Platz gehabt und hatten praktisch durchgehenden Krimi mit wandernden Bläschenteppichen quer über den Futterplatz samt sich bewegender Seerosen, aber leider hat keiner der Karpfen (reine Vermutung) sich erbarmt...
> Anhang anzeigen 351579
> 
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen aber ein extrem gelungener Angeltag, der sicherlich bald in die Verlängerung geht!
> Groetjes


Petri zu den Fischen.
Ist doch immer schön wenn ein Vater Sohn Angeltag gelingt.
Vorallen wenn man dann in die glänzende Kinderaugen schaut und sich über den ersten Fisch freuen kann.
Weiter so.


----------



## geomas

#erbsen
#aland

Ein schneller Griff ins heimische Konservenregal und ich hatte ein Glas „Spanische Kapern” in den Flossen.
Es besteht also Handlungsbedarf. Probieren möchte ich es mit Konservenware, nicht mit TK-Kost. Ich werde berichten.
Max Piper widmet in „Der vielseitige Angler” der Beziehung zwischen Aland, Angler und Erbse mehr als nur einen Nebensatz.
In den Sammleordnern „Angelpraxis” hingegen habe ich auf die Schnelle nur wenige Infos gefunden.


----------



## Slappy

*#Erbsen*

Hab ich tatsächlich schon getestet am Hausweiher. Aus der Dose sind die sooooo weich, das es echt schwer ist die an den Fisch zu bringen. Aber es gab Bisse darauf und die waren recht heftig, leider hatte sich keiner der Fische selbst gehakt. 

*#Kichererbse*

Noch ungetestet aber hab dafür einen Plan. Und zwar will ich daraus Billigboilies machen. Einfach anfeuchten und in Paniermehl wenden, trocknen und das ganze 2-3 mal wiederholen. Die so entstandenen Bomben dann schön in Aroma ziehen lassen und raus damit. 

*#Kidneybohne*

Die ging gar nicht. Pures gematsche ohne das es einen Zupfer gab.


----------



## Slappy

Da fällt mir ein, ich wollte ja noch was zum neuen Plan hier schreiben. 
Wie ich am Sonntag schon geschrieben habe, mische ich mir aktuell mein Futter aus Hühnerfutter. Die letzte Ladung war eine Vanillebombe die extrem süß roch. Süße und Vanille gehen ja immer, werden aber auch entsprechend oft genutzt. Im Moment weicht die nächste Variante ein. Diesmal soll sich Kokos beweisen. Hab hier schon sehr lange Kokosmilch rumstehen. Bin mal gespannt was das bringt.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Hat jemand von euch schon mal gekochte Karotten versucht? Die sind ja farblich auch auffällig und wenn sie nicht gerade totgekocht sind, sollten sie auch auf dem Haken halten.


----------



## Fattony

Ich packe heute mal meine Raubfischsachen zur Seite, nehme die Aqualite und fang mir ein paar Köfis. Eventuell beißt ja auch ein dicker Döbel.

Brauche Ruhe und Entspannung. Wenigstens für 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## Tricast

Ruhe und Entspannung beim Friedfischangeln sind mir fremd, die findest Du doch eher beim blinkern oder gufieren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fattony

Ja - weil nichts beißt?  

Generell gilt bei mir für die letzten 2 Jahre: Die Friedfischfänge sind stark zurückgegangen. Ich habe mich mehr auf das Raubfischen konzentriert. (Ohne sonderlichen Erfolg) 

Gewässerwechsel wurden betrieben. Weg von kommerziellen Seen, raus auf die Donau. Ich will mich nicht beklagen, einen Donaufisch zu fangen ist etwas besonderes. Aber 4 von 5 Mal bin ich Schneider. Sich immer wieder zu motivieren fällt dann ab und an schwer. Deswegen geht es auch heute an einen Altarm.

Meine Ruhe finde ich jedoch sicherlich eher beim Friedfischen als bein Raubfischen. Eine Pose zu beobachten ist doch das Ruhigste was es gibt.


----------



## Tricast

Ich finde das spannend und aufregend wenn sich die Pose bewegt, erst zögerlich und dann ist sie weg oder schießt aus dem Wasser. Frage mal Doktor Friedfisch ( www.16er-haken.de ). Er hat gerade einen neuen Beitrag in seinem Blog: Angeln im Sommer mit Bachflohkrebse als Köder.


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Die Erbswurst ist leider Vergangenheit. Die Fa. Knorr hat die beiden Varianten dieser Instantsuppe leider eingestampft.


----------



## Mescalero

Na sowas, das habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Ersatzweise bekommt man heutzutage aber „Mehl“ aus allen möglichen Hülsenfrüchten, der Experimentierfreude sind also kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Erbswurst ist ja letztlich auch nur Mehl mit Gewürzen und Glutamat.


----------



## Andal

Bei Knorr soll ja angeblich der wirtschaftliche Haussegen etwas schief hängen... aber im Falle der Köder würde ich eher mit einem simplen Weissbrotteig + gekörnte Brühe kompensieren. Viel einfacher zu beschaffen und auch bindiger und haltbarer, als die an sich etwas aromaarmen Hülsenfruchtmehle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Was spricht gegen Erbspüreepulver


----------



## Andal

Probiers aus. Nach meiner Erfahrung zieht bei Erbsen aller Art eh mehr die Form, denn das bescheidene Aroma.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe auch mal ein paar alte und junge Angelbücher nach der Erbse durchforstet. In den Köderlisten ist sie häufig vertreten, meist kurz und ohne besondere Begeisterung erwähnt unter 'ferner liefen'.

 Zeiske 1963 (1959) gesteht ihr immerhin zu, 'zu beinahe jeder Jahreszeit ihre Liebhaber unter den Friedfischen' zu haben, empfiehlt das gleichzeitige Anfüttern damit und bewertet grüne Erbsen fängiger als gelbe. 
Er empfiehlt die Thermoskannenzubereitung wie bei Hanf oder Weizen (hatten wir hier ja schon oft),
wobei die Erbsen aber vorher 6-12 eingeweicht werden sollten.

Ich habs weiter oben schon geschrieben, ich glaube der Erbse fehlt das Aroma, und ich pflichte daher @Andal bei. Die etwas lieblose Behandlung in der Literatur scheint auch darauf hinzudeuten. Aber gut, probieren geht über studieren,
Hg
Minimax

Was mir erst jetzt klargeworden ist: Ich hatte seit Jahren keinen deftigen Erbseneintopf mehr- und werde nie wieder einen kriegen. Ich habs nie gelernt, und die Missus kanns auch nicht. Verlorene Kulturtechnik.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Was mir erst jetzt klargeworden ist: Ich hatte seit Jahren keinen deftigen Erbseneintopf mehr- und werde nie wieder einen kriegen. Ich habs nie gelernt, und die Missus kanns auch nicht. Verlorene Kulturtechnik.


Es gibt da ein weltumfassendes, digitales Informationsnetzwerk namens Internet, ich habe Gerüchte vernommen dass es da auch Rezeote gibt... (btw Erbsensuppe mit Eisbeinfleisch und Ahler Worscht ist pornographisch)


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein weltumfassendes, digitales Informationsnetzwerk namens Internet, ich habe Gerüchte vernommen dass es da auch Rezeote gibt...


Das ist natürlich richtig, aber DIE EINE Erbsensuppe konnte halt nur meine liebe Omi machen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig, aber DIE EINE Erbsensuppe konnte halt nur meine liebe Omi machen


Das ist so, aber man kann sowas mit der Zeit backwardengineeren - habe es bei einigen Gerichten meiner Oma geschafft dass sie original schmecken, aber das ist ein Projekt für den Winter


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Angeln im Sommer mit Bachflohkrebse als Köder.



Oha - das mache ich seit ich laufen kann.
Und obwohl die im Aqurium sehr gut genommen werden, halten sich bei mir die Erfolge in Grenzen.
Genau andersherum wie bei den Maden: Die werden im Aquarium verschmäht, fangen am Wasser aber.. .
Eigentlich total sonderbar, kqann man sich doch kaum etwas natürlicheres vorstellen - die sehen ja sogar am Haken noch apetitlich aus... .


----------



## Mescalero

#alternativekoeder

Meine Mungbohnen am zweiten Tag. Appetitlich sehen sie schon aus, finde ich. Mischung aus Kaulquappe und whatsoever....also wenn ich ein Fisch wäre.


----------



## geomas

^ ähemm, gestern dachte ich noch, Du hättest Dich verschrieben, weil ne „Mungbohne” kannte ich gar nicht. Also dann viel Erfolg damit.



Zwischen den Angelsessions bewahre ich Mais ja im Kühlschrank auf - ob die Fische spüren, daß ein Köder ungewöhnlich kalt ist?
Der Mais bleibt ja auch am Wasser noch ne Weile kälter als die Umgebung. Tja, derlei Gedanken beschäftigen mich.
Das Wetter hier ist deutlich freundlicher als gestern und zuvor prognostiziert - heute Abend gehts an Wasser.


----------



## Mescalero

#einfachmalbisslstippen

Eigentlich mit zu wenig frei verfügbarer Zeit gesegnet im Moment bin ich trotzdem mit der Stippe kurz zum Bach, die Montage hatte ich zu Hause schon fix und fertig zusammengetüddelt. Made als Köder, nicht gefüttert.
Anfangs gabs zwar Bisse aber es lief etwas zäher als gewünscht. Ich habe die Stelle gewechselt, den schön schattigen Platz aufgegeben und dann in der prallen Sonne, aber mitten in einem Seerosenfeld geangelt. Hier ging die Post ab und einige der üblichen Madenfresser konnten an Land gehievt werden. Zufrieden bin ich zurück zum Wagen, habe unterwegs noch ein Feldhasentrio beim Kaspertheater gefilmt - die blinden Eumel kamen dann in meine Richtung und saßen keine drei Meter entfernt im Gras! Wenn man sich nicht bewegt, sehen sie nix.
Und ich habe im verbotenen städtischen Rückhalteweiher zwei, drei zukünftige Swims für die Stealthangelei erkundet.

Kurz und intensiv, ein gelungener Angeltrip!

Mit der von einem nicht näher genannten Stammtischbruder eingeforderten Schmerle beziehungsweise dem Schlammpeitzker hat es leider nicht geklappt aber, inshallah, am WoE komme ich voraussichtlich an den weiter entfernten Bach der Forellenregion, wer weiß was da möglich ist...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Zwischen den Angelsessions bewahre ich Mais ja im Kühlschrank auf - ob die Fische spüren, daß ein Köder ungewöhnlich kalt ist?
> Der Mais bleibt ja auch am Wasser noch ne Weile kälter als die Umgebung. Tja, derlei Gedanken beschäftigen mich.


Ich hab schon häufiger mit gefrorenem/Halbgefroremen Tulip geangelt, die Jungs hats nicht gestört. Beispielsweise gingen die Fische am Dienstag alle auf Halbgefrorene Würfelchen.


----------



## geomas

^ danke fürs Zerlegen meiner Gedankenspielchen! Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

@Mescalero - ein Youtuber namens StewartBloor angelt öfters auf Stichlinge und an sehr kleinen Bächen - nur so als Tipp, falls Du mal schlechtes Wetter überbrücken mußt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Davon ab kommen Maden, Würmer etc. Regelhaft aus dem Kühlschrank, ich denke das ist relativ latte zumal ein zwei Maiskörnchen in Windeseile auf Umgebungstemperatur kommen wenn sie im Wasser sind


----------



## Andal

Wenigstens das Problem des Erbseneintopfes ließe sich per Fernberatung klären, schließlich ist es kein Hexenwerk, sondern nur schieres Handwerk in der Küche.


----------



## Papamopps

Schade, dass die "neuen" Rollen erst jetzt kamen.

Aber es gab "Balzer Futura Long Distanz 650"





Für meine Jungs und mich.
Je eine Spule für den See und eine für den Rhein bespulen.
Wobei 2 mit Shimano Technium 0,22 bespult sind.

Und da ich die für 45 inkl Versand bekam...dachte ich, zuschlagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Wasser.
Die ganzen Nanoplötzen erspare ich euch heute mal.....


----------



## Fattony

Kannst vergessen - zig Millionen Mücken. Keine 10 Minuten auf der Donau ausgehalten.


----------



## Slappy

Petri Herr @Professor Tinca 

 Der Kokospartikelmix trocknet jetzt ein wenig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Abendplötz.....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Abendplötz.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351645


Ooch Prof, wegen dir bekomm ich komplexe


----------



## geomas

Meine Plötz sind kleiner als die Brummer vom Prof. Ist trotzdem schön am Wasser.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> @Mescalero - ein Youtuber namens StewartBloor angelt öfters auf Stichlinge und an sehr kleinen Bächen - nur so als Tipp, falls Du mal schlechtes Wetter überbrücken mußt.


Schlechtes Wetter ist momentan keins aber öde Phasen im Nachtdienst, da kommt der Tipp wie gerufen. Vielen Dank, das scheint ein ganz netter Typ zu sein!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Ein herzliches Petri an @Mescalero (wie gesagt, ein Gobio ist völlig ausreichend um N. de A, zu verhindern, und ehrlich gesagt sogar auch so ein toller Schuppenkolibri wie neulich!), @Professor Tinca den Allround-Fisch-Dompteur und natürlich vorauseilend schon einmal an @geomas .bin schon gespannt, welche hübsche Kombo Du wohl heute ausführst?

Ich selbst bin gerade von einer netten Döbelei am Hausflüsschen zurückgekehrt, und, ich machs kurz, es gab keine besonderen Vorkommnisse -an einem Abschnitt habe ich mir mal wieder die Zähne ausgebissen, an anderen waren die Johnnies kooperativer. Als Knaller hat sich der neue Rosa-Rütchen Swim erwiesen, zumindest was die Frequenz angeht.

Oh, vielleicht eine Beobachtung zum Tackle: Ich angle jetzt verstärkt mit der Ray Walton Rolling Pin, und es klappt ganz gut. Unabhängig von der Wendefunktion muss ich aber sagen, habe ich die stille Hemmung schätzen gelernt: Fürs Trotten mag die sehr unwichtig sein, beim Grundangeln zum EInstellen der Schnurspannung finde ich sie sehr wichtig und dem Clicker haushoch überlegen. Wer also mit der Pin auf Grund ANgeln möchte, dem empfehle ich unbedingt die Verwendung eines Modells mit stiller Hemmung.

Was das Business End angeht, verwende ich inzwischen fast nur noch das bereits vorgestellte "_Mir-doch-egal-Rig_" (Bomb auf Hauptschnur, Bleischrot als verstellbarer Stopper, Haken, Fertig). Es empfiehlt sich, das Blei vor dem Hakenanbinden anzubringen, es hochzuschieben und das gequetschte Schnurstück zu entfernen. Ist aber eigentlich auch _egal_. Richtig Original ist die Montur eigentlich nur, wenn man die Elemente aus dem Zufälligen Bodensatz einer Westentasche zusammenklaubt. Aber auch das ist eigentlich, richtig: _egal_.

herzlich und einen schönen Donnerstagabend an alle Ükels,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Oh Mist, ich hab den Link geklickt.

Aber egal, danke für den Bericht vom Hausflüsschen, lieber Minimax, und Petri zu den kooperativen Cypriniden.

Petri heil auch in Richtung Prof - wirklich massiv aussehende Plötz fängst Du da in schöner Regelmäßigkeit.

Bei mir gabs ein paar Plötz, nen Ükel und zwei Güstern. Für ne kurze Feierabend-Session ganz okay. War gesundheitlich etwas indisponiert, bin aber froh, daß ich mich doch zum Wasser bemüht habe.
Mein aktueller Lieblings-Swim war leider besetzt. Hab mich dann etwa 30m flußaufwärts davon (neben einer gemeinen Schnurfresser-Pflanze) eingerichtet. Gebissen hats auf Dosenmais und die alten Pinkies. Als Combo diente erneut die 10ft-Alan Brown-Picker mit der Shimano Biomaster 3000x. Daiwa Sensor 4lb Hauptschnur, 4,5gr-Olivette auf der Mono laufend, Schnurstopper, direkt angeknüppertes 0,14er Vorfach mit nem 12er Owner Chinta.

Was mir heute erneut aufgefallen ist: die Augen der Güstern sehen milchig aus, so wie bei manchen erblindeten Menschen. 
Habt Ihr das auch schon mal bemerkt? Bei anderen Fischen ist mir dies so noch nicht aufgefallen. Und Güstern sind oft die letzten Fische, die in der Dämmerung beißen, bevor ich zusammenpacke.


----------



## geomas

Morgen will ichs mal tagsüber am Fluß nebenan versuchen. Und zwar auch mit der Montage, die bei den Döbeln so gut funktioniert hat. Also mit festem Bleiseitenarm, kurzen Vorfach und 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power (der fällt eher klein aus, ist aber bärenstark). 
Offenbar funktionieren solche „Rigs” am besten bei etwas mehr Strömung, deshalb soll die Montage raus in die Hauptströmung. 
Rute aufrecht gestellt und dann mal sehen. Als Köder werde ich es vermutlich mit den sehr großen Angel-Mais-Körnern (Ananas- oder Knoblaucharoma) von Timarmix versuchen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Moin moin,
da wart ihr alle wider sehr fleißig mit schreiben......gab einiges zum Nachlesen.

Friedfisch technisch war ich seit dem Wochenende eig nicht mehr unterwegs dafür auf die Räuber. ICh wollt ja endlich einen "gscheidn" Waller fangen daraus is aber nix geworden sonder "wider" nur Zander  Luxusproblem ich weis.

Nebenbei hab ich wider steigende Fische beobachten können, scheinen Nerflinge, Brachsen, Frauennerflinge etc. zu sein. Nächste Woche wage ich mal einen versuch und ich glaub fast das wider richtige Perlen mit dabei sind......vorausgesetzt es fliegen keine Eintagsfliegen sonst wars das für die nächsten 2 Wochen mit Fischen.

@Minimax 
Danke das du nochmals im Montage Thread auf die Diskusion aufmerksam gemacht hast. Es scheint wohl wie auch bei den Haken nicht immer zu funktionieren.


----------



## geomas

So, mit neuer alter Angelrute (Silstar Tradition Quiver 285) und ebenfalls neuer alter Rolle (Daiwa Auto 1657DM) sowie neuem Köder (Discounter-Erbsen aus der Dose) gehts noch mal kurz zum Fluß nebenan.
Muß heute Abend arbeiten und hab leider nicht viel Zeit.


----------



## Mescalero

Viel Erfolg! 
Rute und Rolle werden ihren Dienst tun. Mal sehen, wie sich das Gemüse macht....


----------



## geomas

Erbse im Wasser.
Auf die entsprechenden Schallsignale verzichte ich vorerst. Stimmung ist optimal.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Erbse im Wasser.
> Auf die entsprechenden Schallsignale verzichte ich vorerst. Stimmung ist optimal.


Wie stimmt man Erbsen? In Arsch Dur!?


----------



## Andal

Damit wäre jetzt auch eindeutig belegt, wo die Bläschen herkommen, wenn Fische gründeln... aus einem verzagten Arsch kann niemals ein fröhlicher Furz fahren!


----------



## geomas

YES!!

Ein Plötz von umme 20 wollte Doppelerbse. 
Die Rute macht sich gut.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> YES!!
> 
> Ein Plötz von umme 20 wollte Doppelerbse.



Peafish Petri


----------



## geomas

Der gemischte Chor "Freunde der Hülsenfrucht" präsentiert "Eine Ode an die Erbse". A-tonale Musik von einer Güte, dass es das Dach hebt.


----------



## Minimax

So, meine Lieben Ükels,
Ein einsames, aber freies Wochenende liegt vor mir: Die Missus hat sich bis Sonntag auf irgendein obskures Steinmetz-Kunst-Seminar absentiert, d.h. ich kann nach Herzenslust angeln. Was ich wohl machen werde?
Jetzt gibts gleich erstmal Köderkauf, Gerätecheck und Grossartige, komplexe Pläne schmieden. Am Sa und So werde ich dann wohl den gleichen ollen Stiefel durchziehen wie immer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> So, meine Lieben Ükels,
> Ein einsames, aber freies Wochenende liegt vor mir: Die Missus hat sich bis Sonntag auf irgendein obskures Steinmetz-Kunst-Seminar präsentiert, d.h. ich kann nach Herzenslust angeln. Was ich wohl machen werde?
> Jetzt gibts gleich erstmal Köderkauf, Gerätecheck und Grossartige, komplexe Pläne schmieden. Am Sa und So werde ich dann wohl den gleichen ollen Stiefel durchziehen wie immer.


Du könntest ja was völlig verrücktes machen und mit treibender Pose angeln


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du könntest ja was völlig verrücktes machen und mit treibender Pose angeln


Völlig utopisch. Dann müsst ich ja die fertig aufgeriggte Acolyte aus dem Futteral holen, oder die Darent neu montieren. Viel zu anstrengend


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Kannst Du mir ein paar Köder mitbringen? Zwischen mir und dem nächsten  Daeler liegt ein 8 km-Stau!
Jungs, eine anstrengende Woche liegt hinter mir und ich bin so kaputt, dass ich nicht mal mehr Lust habe ans Wasser zu fahren. Meine Frau sagt, ich müsse schwer krank sein. Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch natürlich eine spannende und fischreiche Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Missus hat sich bis Sonntag auf irgendein obskures Steinmetz-Kunst-Seminar absentiert...


Das stelle ich mir jetzt ungemein fesselnd vor, so inmitten der Inspirierten und Wolken vom Feinstaub glänzenden Marmors.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe auch frei, jedenfalls halb. Aber einen Auftrag bekommen: ESt! The horror!
Da wird es in der knapp bemessenen Restzeit auf _extreme angling _hinauslaufen....so intensiv wie irgend möglich. Am besten auf Waller mit der Fliegenrute.


----------



## Slappy

So, ab jetzt 9 Tage alleine.... 
Die erste Runde wird trotz Grundelterror an der Lahn stattfinden. Gerne würde ich mich an den Park setzten, dort ist allerdings so komisches Publikum unterwegs. Darauf habe ich keine Lust, obwohl dort die Erfolgschancen deutlich besser sind. 
Es geht wirder nach hinten bei die Felder. Einige Meter weiter Stromab als beim letzten mal.


----------



## Papamopps

@Slappy dann mal eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> so inmitten der Inspirierten und Wolken



Ganz genau, das sind alles kreative, unkonventionelle Menschen in mittleren Jahren, die für ein Wochenende von zuhause weg sind. Ich mach mir da keine Illusionen darüber, was da alles so wölkt und wackelt. Meiner Liebsten sei's gegönnt, ist ja nicht so, als ob das Ükeltreffen auf Limo gelaufen wäre...


----------



## geomas

Also die Erbs-Angelei hat funktioniert, trotz vieler Fehlbisse.
Ich muß los zur Arbeit, schreibe später einen kleinen illustrierten Bericht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz genau, das sind alles kreative, unkonventionelle Menschen in mittleren Jahren, die für ein Wochenende von zuhause weg sind. Ich mach mir da keine Illusionen darüber, was da alles so wölkt und wackelt. Meiner Liebsten sei's gegönnt, ist ja nicht so, als ob das Ükeltreffen auf Limo gelaufen wäre...


Das Ferkel muss man rauslassen, so lange es sich noch bewegt!


----------



## Minimax

Oh, lieber @Wuemmehunter, das tut mir leid, erhole Dich gut- Soätestens am So wirds dich doch eh austreiben. Und sie selbst: Das Woe werden so viele von uns unterwegs sein, das Du notfalls Trost in den Berichten finden wirst


----------



## Minimax

#Wochenendpläne:
Schaut mal, was mir grade im Asialaden ins Körbchen gehüpft ist-Das wird eine wichtige Rolle am Wochenende spielen. Ich kenne das Zeug und schwöre drauf:


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> #Wochenendpläne:
> Schaut mal, was mir grade im Asialaden ins Körbchen gehüpft ist-Das wird eine wichtige Rolle am Wochenende spielen. Ich kenne das Zeug und schwöre drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351700


Trockenfisch ist eine köstlichkeit


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Trockenfisch ist eine köstlichkeit


Sehr richtig- das Gute Bambuswobla vom Eidechsenfisch ist auch nicht für die Fische, sondern für mich  Herrlich an warmen Abenden zu kaltem Bier und B-Movies. Hab sonst kaum Gelegenheit, weil Mrs. Minimax den feinen Duft der fischigen Knabberei irrtümlicherweise als 'bestialischen Gestank' bezeichnet und das Knutschen verweigert.

Merke: It's SUPERTASTY!


----------



## Slappy

Lässt die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr richtig- das Gute Bambuswobla vom Eidechsenfisch ist auch nicht für die Fische, sondern für mich  Herrlich an warmen Abenden zu kaltem Bier und B-Movies. Hab sonst kaum Gelegenheit, weil Mrs. Minimax den feinen Duft der fischigen Knabberei irrtümlicherweise als 'bestialischen Gestank' bezeichnet und das Knutschen verweigert.
> 
> Merke: It's SUPERTASTY!


Frau Topf liebt Vobla genauso wie ich, wenn es nur nicht immer so eine Sauerei wäre...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr richtig- das Gute Bambuswobla vom Eidechsenfisch ist auch nicht für die Fische, sondern für mich  Herrlich an warmen Abenden zu kaltem Bier und B-Movies. Hab sonst kaum Gelegenheit, weil Mrs. Minimax den feinen Duft der fischigen Knabberei irrtümlicherweise als 'bestialischen Gestank' bezeichnet und das Knutschen verweigert.
> 
> Merke: It's SUPERTASTY!


Soll sie dankbar sein, dass der Herr @Minimax keine fermentierten Forellen, Surströming, Hakarl und an Christi Geburt keinen fermentierten Rochen ins Haus holt. Stockfisk ist da doch ein mildes Frühlingslüftchen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frau Topf liebt Vobla genauso wie ich, wenn es nur nicht immer so eine Sauerei wäre...



Bei Trockenfisch und überhaupt fermentiertem ist meine skeptisch, und das Zeug oben enthält zudem Weizen. Sie liebt aber frisches Obst, Sushi und dann und wann Roastbeef oder Schabefleisch, das hält ihr Fell schön glänzend und sie bleibt putzmunter und aktiv.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr richtig- das Gute Bambuswobla vom Eidechsenfisch ist auch nicht für die Fische, sondern für mich  Herrlich an warmen Abenden zu kaltem Bier und B-Movies. Hab sonst kaum Gelegenheit, weil Mrs. Minimax den feinen Duft der fischigen Knabberei irrtümlicherweise als 'bestialischen Gestank' bezeichnet und das Knutschen verweigert.
> 
> Merke: It's SUPERTASTY!


Steht zufällig drauf welche Art genau? Interessiert mich gerade brennend. 
Ich ziehe ähnlich wie @Minimax dies Wochenende auch meinen Stiefel durch und komme nicht zum angeln  ich freue mich auf eure Berichte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts gleich *erstmal Köderkauf,* Gerätecheck und Grossartige, komplexe Pläne schmieden. Am Sa und So werde ich dann wohl den gleichen ollen Stiefel durchziehen wie immer.


So sieht das konzeptionell recht schief aus, vor allen das voreilige Kaufen. Auch bei aller Freude und vor dir liegender Qual der Entscheidungsfindung.   

1) Gerätecheck zuerst, wenn man Zeit hat vor allem. Oft findet man vergessene Schätze - die man nicht nochmal kaufen und wieder verstecken muss . 
2) Dann Grossartige, komplexe Pläne schmieden, aber nicht zuviele auf einmal, siehe Qual ... 
2b) wenn nicht soviel Zeit, nur das nötigste Gerät checken. 

3) Dann nach Planen und Checken erst einkaufen gehen, und dann nur das wirklich nötige Kaufen  
Nicht den halben Angelladen, und schön gar nicht viele schöne bunte Köder = Kunstköder. Die man dann irgendwo verstauen und verstecken muss.

Also Daumendrück für einen performanten Plan und schlankbleibenden Tacklebestand!


----------



## Andal

Getrockneter Dorsch, wechselweise mit pickelbeinhart getrockneter Schafssalami hatte ich in Norwegen beinahe täglich. Schade, dass man sich für solcherlei Spezialitäten hierzulande die Füsse wund läuft. Gleiches gilt für Brunost (Käse) u.ä.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sa sieht konzeptionell recht schief aus, vor allen das voreilige Kaufen. Auch bei aller Freude und vor dir liegender Qual der Entscheidungsfindung.
> 
> 1) Gerätecheck zuerst, wenn man Zeit hat vor allem. Oft findet man vergessene Schätze - die man nicht nochmal kaufen und wieder verstecken muss .
> 2) Dann Grossartige, komplexe Pläne schmieden, aber nicht zuviele auf einmal, siehe Qual ...
> 2b) wenn nicht soviel Zeit, nur das nötigste Gerät checken.
> 
> 3) Dann nach Planen und Checken erst einkaufen gehen, und dann nur das wirklich nötige Kaufen
> Nicht den halben Angelladen, und schön gar nicht viele bunte Köder = Kunstköder. Die man dann irgendwo verstauen und verstecken muss.
> 
> Also Daumendrück für einen performanten Plan und schlankbleibenden Tacklebestand!


Ich glaube nicht, dass Kunstköderimpulskäufe sein Problem sind. Höchstens Konvolutimpulskäufe kann ich mir da vorstellen ^^


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Steht zufällig drauf welche Art genau? Interessiert mich gerade brennend.
> Ich ziehe ähnlich wie @Minimax dies Wochenende auch meinen Stiefel durch und komme nicht zum angeln  ich freue mich auf eure Berichte



Eidechsenfisch in verschiedenen Varianten, 'saurida spp.' also vmtl. Alles aus was nicht bei 3 in den Seeanamonen ist.
Mein lieber, verzweifle nicht, ich bin mir sicher, das Dir und dem @Wuemmehunter so mancher schöne Fisch an diesem Wochenende gewidmet werden wird, _Nicht wahr, liebe Stammtischbrüder?_


----------



## Andal

Ich werde jetzt erst mal Schinkenkrakauer der Pfanne widmen. Dazu frische Brötchen und Thomy Mittelscharf aus der Tube - jedes WE muss es einmal Bratwurst geben!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So sieht das konzeptionell recht schief aus, vor allen das voreilige Kaufen. Auch bei aller Freude und vor dir liegender Qual der Entscheidungsfindung.



Alles bereits erledigt, 2halbe Maden, paar Würmer, paar Bienenmaden,  Europalette Tulip und 28 Dosen Curry. An Tackle blieb der Einkauf übersichtlich:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt erst mal Schinkenkrakauer der Pfanne widmen. Dazu frische Brötchen und Thomy Mittelscharf aus der Tube - jedes WE muss es einmal Bratwurst geben!


Andal, da bin ich voll bei Dir! Bratwürste gehören auch zu den Konstanten in meinem Leben!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Andal, da bin ich voll bei Dir! Bratwürste gehören auch zu den Konstanten in meinem Leben!


Ein Leben OHNE Bratwurst mag möglich sein. Jedoch ist es VÖLLIG sinnlos!


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend Jungs 

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, ein bisschen was habe ich zwischendurch mitlesen können. Ich finds spannend, dass die Erbsen-Diskussion, die wir vor einigen Monaten schon mal hatten, jetzt mit Berichten gefüllt wird. Ne Packung Tiefkühlerbsen habe ich schon ne Weile im Eisfach liegen.

Gestern auf dem Heimweg vom Krankenhausbesuch (nix allzu wildes, nur ein weiterer Stressfaktor im Moment) bin ich an einem meiner Bäche vorbeigefahren und Abends mit dem Rad zum anderen. Der Sommer hat ganze Arbeit geleistet, hier mal ein Foto von dem weniger zugewachsenen der beiden...  






Ich habs abends trotzdem kurz mit der Picker probiert, aber nicht ein Biss. Ich nehme an, die Fische stehen jetzt an einer anderen, freieren Stelle, vielleicht gehts da demnächst mal hin. 

Wie ich sehe ist hier sonst alles beim Alten, der Professor zieht alle ab, Mini unterhält weiterhin mit unnachahmbarer Angellyrik und geo arbeitet weiterhin hart daran, Norddeutschlands größte private Angelgerätesammlung zusammenzutragen. 

Ich wünsche euch für das Wochenende viel Erfolg am Wasser und verbleibe mit brüderlichen Grüßen,
euer Tobsen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fein dass du dich mal wieder gemeldet hast, und Daumen drück, dass in wenigen Wochen alles runder läuft!


----------



## daci7

@Tobias85 
Schön von dir zu hören! Lass dich nicht zu viel stressen und geh lieber pickern!
Groetjes


----------



## Tricast

Schön von Dir zu lesen und ich freue mich besonders, dass Du es mal ans Wasser geschafft hast.  Alles Liebe aus Hoope wünschen Dir

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Vielen Dank! 

Ich versuche, jetzt wieder regelmäßig am Ball zu bleiben im Ükel. Ist wie mit der Bratwurst: Ein Leben ohne ist zwar möglich, aber....


----------



## Minimax

Da ist der @Tobias85 mal kurz zwischen den Wellenkämmen auf- und wieder untergetaucht- Schön das Du dich gemeldet hast, mein Lieber, bis bald!

So, ich nehme an das wird dem alten WIssenschafts-Hoschi gefallen:
Ich halte den Gruppendruck hier mit all diesen irren Köderexperimenten einfach nicht aus. Damit ich also nicht der doofe alte Stiefelberger bin, bin ich gerade_ *extra für Euch* _nochmal in den Kaufmannsladen gestiefelt,auf der Suche nach einem möglichst bizarren Testköder.

Entsprechend meiner LKonsistenz/Aroma-Doktrin und meinem Zielfisch wollt ich aber nicht in das Feld der Hülsenfrüchte/Obst. Ich habe aber das hier gefunden, in der Richtung hatten wir ja neulich auch randlich des Nudelthemas überlegt:
	

		
			
		

		
	







DIe sehen doch ganz appetitlich aus, sinken wie ein Stein und sind zwar fester als Teig und Tulip, aber immer noch gut mampfig, so recht nach dem Geschmack der lieben Johnnies (so wie ich glaube, diesen Geschmack verstanden zu haben. aber bei diesen geschuppten Koyoten weiss man ja nie). Ich wette so ein Häppsche, oder erstmal ein halbes, dürfte seine Wirkung nicht verfehlen, erst recht mit ner deftigen Curry-Polenta-Kruste. Zudem wirken sie unkompliziert im Handling, gerade auch an warmen Tagen. Identisch mit Gnocci, aber eben etwas praktischer konfektioniert.
Vielleicht verschaffen sie mir die einzwei Sekunden, die ich brauche, um zu einer besseren Bissverwertung zu gelangen- Was meint ihr?


----------



## geomas

#erbse

Also der Vormittag entsprach rein wettermäßig nicht der Vorhersage und ich blieb lieber drinnen.
Am Nachmittag fand sich ein Zeitfenster - also los. Ohne die geplante, etwas aufwändigere  Nummer mit Circle-Haken und so, aber immerhin raus.

Hatte Dosenerbsen am Start - 3 Döschen von je 140/200g für zusammen 1,20€. Verbraten habe ich heute etwa 45% eines Döschen, entspricht irgendwas um 18 Eurocent. Also gespart wird beim Köder, nicht beim Tackle.

Denn heute brachte der Bote zwei alte Rollen und zwei alte Ruten.






Eine Silstar Tradition Quiver 285 (mit fest eingespleißter Spitze) wurde mit einer Daiwa Auto 1657DM-Rolle verpaart und das Pärchen schlug sich ganz gut.
Auf der Rolle war 0,17er BlackMagic Gold Mono, als Vorfach diente 0,14er Drennan X-Tough und als Haken hatte ich mir nen 10er Gamakatsu LS-1810B auserkoren. Als Gewicht mußte ein DS-Blei von etwa 7g herhalten.
Die Montage war so dreist einfach gebunden, daß ich dafür hätte eigentlich bestraft werden müssen. Aber die Wasserschutzpolizei machte nur mächtige Wellen und ließ mich ansonsten gewähren.






Der Markenname klingt furchtbar gewollt, aber was solls, mir gings um die Murmeln drin.
Mir kamen sie sehr klein vor (bin selbst kein großer Erbsenesser), hatte Zeifel ob der Hakengröße.

Erste Überraschung: die Dinger flogen unfaßbar gut aus dem Katschi, ich habe das Zielgebiet mehrfach „überschossen”.
Dosenmais fliegt um Klassen schlechter! Und zwar weniger weit und auch die Streuung ist deutlich übler.

Angeködert habe ich wie folgt:






oder auch so:






Hatte trotzdem relativ viele Fehlbisse, habe es mit angequetschten Erbschen probiert und dann später das Vorfach gekürzt.
Dann gings besser.

Erster Fisch war ein Plötz von minimal über 20cm. 2 seiner Artgenossen folgten seinem Beispiel und fühlten temporär den warmen Wind am Warnowufer.
Dann etwas kräftigerer Widerstand, eine helle Flanke - aber kein Aland, sondern ein Brassen von irgendwas über 30cm.





Zwei weitere recht helle Brachsen ähnlicher Länge wurden ebenfalls beim Erbsen-Naschen erwischt.

Dann tat sich ne Weile nichts mehr und ich mußte auch langsam los zur Arbeit.

An der Anköderung werde ich noch arbeiten müssen und schneller Vorfachlängen ändern.
Aber generell bin ich hochzufrieden mit dem Verlauf des kleinen Experiments.


----------



## daci7

"Aus frischen ganzen Kartoffeln" - als ob das nen Unterschied machen würde, wenn die den Papp aus halben Erdäpfel gemacht hätten


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #erbse
> 
> Also der Vormittag entsprach rein wettermäßig nicht der Vorhersage und ich blieb lieber drinnen.
> Am Nachmittag fand sich ein Zeitfenster - also los. Ohne die geplante, etwas aufwändigere  Nummer mit Circle-Haken und so, aber immerhin raus.
> 
> Hatte Dosenerbsen am Start - 3 Döschen von je 140/200g für zusammen 1,20€. Verbraten habe ich heute etwa 45% eines Döschen, entspricht irgendwas um 18 Eurocent. Also gespart wird beim Köder, nicht beim Tackle.
> 
> Denn heute brachte der Bote zwei alte Rollen und zwei alte Ruten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine Silstar Tradition Quiver 285 (mit fest eingespleißter Spitze) wurde mit einer Daiwa Auto 1657DM-Rolle verpaart und das Pärchen schlug sich ganz gut.
> Auf der Rolle war 0,17er BlackMagic Gold Mono, als Vorfach diente 0,14er Drennan X-Tough und als Haken hatte ich mir nen 10er Gamakatsu LS-1810B auserkoren. Als Gewicht mußte ein DS-Blei von etwa 7g herhalten.
> Die Montage war so dreist einfach gebunden, daß ich dafür hätte eigentlich bestraft werden müssen. Aber die Wasserschutzpolizei machte nur mächtige Wellen und ließ mich ansonsten gewähren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Markenname klingt furchtbar gewollt, aber was solls, mir gings um die Murmeln drin.
> Mir kamen sie sehr klein vor (bin selbst kein großer Erbsenesser), hatte Zeifel ob der Hakengröße.
> 
> Erste Überraschung: die Dinger flogen unfaßbar gut aus dem Katschi, ich habe das Zielgebiet mehrfach „überschossen”.
> Dosenmais fliegt um Klassen schlechter! Und zwar weniger weit und auch die Streuung ist deutlich übler.
> 
> Angeködert habe ich wie folgt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oder auch so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte trotzdem relativ viele Fehlbisse, habe es mit angequetschten Erbschen probiert und dann später das Vorfach gekürzt.
> Dann gings besser.
> 
> Erster Fisch war ein Plötz von minimal über 20cm. 2 seiner Artgenossen folgten seinem Beispiel und fühlten temporär den warmen Wind am Warnowufer.
> Dann etwas kräftigerer Widerstand, eine helle Flanke - aber kein Aland, sondern ein Brassen von irgendwas über 30cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zwei weitere recht helle Brachsen ähnlicher Länge wurden ebenfalls beim Erbsen-Naschen erwischt.
> 
> Dann tat sich ne Weile nichts mehr und ich mußte auch langsam los zur Arbeit.
> 
> An der Anköderung werde ich noch arbeiten müssen und schneller Vorfachlängen ändern.
> Aber generell bin ich hochzufrieden mit dem Verlauf des kleinen Experiments.


Peatri Heil lieber Geo, ich sag ja, Erbsen sind ein tauglich, und da du eh eher vor den Füßen angelst und keine Gewaltwürfe machst passt auch der Hakenhalt


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> "Aus frischen ganzen Kartoffeln" - als ob das nen Unterschied machen würde, wenn die den Papp aus halben Erdäpfel gemacht hätten


Das bedeutet handelsklasse I oder II - ist mir tatsächlich lieber als wenn aus den restkartoffeln die guten Stellen rausgepult werden für die Verarbeitung


----------



## daci7

Fürn Teig? Ich mein, meine Quecken-Zerschossenen gehen als KaPü durch wie jeden Zertifikatsknolle. Da merkste eh nichts mehr von nachem manschen.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> "Aus frischen ganzen Kartoffeln" - als ob das nen Unterschied machen würde, wenn die den Papp aus halben Erdäpfel gemacht hätten



Inzwischen habe ich sogar den Verdacht, das der Träger ob Tulip, Toast, Käse Kartoffeln, gemahlene Pechblende oder Zigarettenschnicks völlig Latte ist, die Jungs craven das Curry.
Ist vielleicht wie bei uns Menschen: Was ist der gemeinsame Nenner von: Vodka-Orange, Vodka-Cola, Vodka-Tonic. Vodka-Tomate, Vodka-Fanta, Vodka-Brottrunk etc. etc.? Vielleicht ists in diesem Lichte ein methodischer Trugschluss, über die Lockwirkung von Cola oder Tomatensaft´zu räsonieren.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich sogar den Verdacht, das der Träger ob Tulip, Toast, Käse Kartoffeln, gemahlene Pechblende oder Zigarettenschnicks völlig Latte ist, die Jungs craven das Curry.
> Ist vielleicht wie bei uns Menschen: Was ist der gemeinsame Nenner von: Vodka-Orange, Vodka-Cola, Vodka-Tonic. Vodka-Tomate, Vodka-Fanta, Vodka-Brottrunk etc. etc.? Vielleicht ists in diesem Lichte ein methodischer Trugschluss, über die Lockwirkung von Cola oder Tomatensaft´zu räsonieren.



Das verhindert natürlich nicht, dass die Suche nach dem idealen Träger, passend zur Methode und zum Zielfisch (Curryliebhaber sind, nach meiner Erfahrung: Döbel++, Augenrot+, Güster++, Brassen+, Rotfedern+ Barsche, Satzis, Karauschen sind desinteressiert) ganz, ganz wichtig ist.


----------



## daci7

Am Ende sind Döbel genauso blöd wie Karpfen - die lassen sich ja auch auf bunte Korkkugeln fangen 
Fang erstmal mit dem Zeuch!


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend die Herren. 

Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. 

Es waren ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser. 
Den ersten Swim hab ich aber relativ schnell wieder verlassen. Hatte nur lange Ruten dabei und damit konnte man nur sehr schlecht werfen. Vor den Füßen war es zwischen 10 und 60cm tief. Dennoch gab es innerhalb kürzester Zeit Bisse.... Ja, es waren mal wieder meine "Freunde" die Grundeln..... 
Am nächsten Spot war richtig was los. Überall Kreise an der Oberfläche. Also Pose und kurzes Vorfach. Made dran und ab damit.... Grundel.....
Ich will es kurz machen. Es gab nur Grundeln. Egal was ich gemacht habe, nur Grundeln. 
Ich denke ich lass die Lahn außen vor wenn es um Friedfische geht. Werde also eher 3-4 Tage an den Bach gehen anstatt der geplanten 2


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Am Ende sind Döbel genauso blöd wie Karpfen



Sir,
das ist eine unerträgliche Provokation wie Ihr sehr wohl wisst. Da Ihr erstaunlicherweise satisfaktionsfähig seid, muss ich den Fehdehandschuh aufnehmen.
Ich stehe Euch jederzeit und in jeder Disziplin zur Verfügung-

Wählt bitte Euren Sekundanten aus dem ehrenwerten Ükelkreis, ich wähle meinen. DIese beiden Gentlemen werden sich über Art und
Ausmaß des Wettbewerbs verständigen. SIe werden auch Distanz- und Coronabedingt sicherlich eine gerechte Lösung finden.
Ich werde in den nächsten 36 Stunden meinen Sekundanten benachrichtigen, ich hoffe, sie können ebenfalls in diesem Zeitraum reagieren.

Bis unsere Sekundanten die Modalitäten ausgehandelt haben, und bis zur Entscheidung dieses Duells, verbleibe ich freundlich und respektvoll als Euer Stammtischbruder,
mit den besten Wünschen,

Euer
Minimax

oh, ich lese gerade, das immer noch die Möglichkeit sich zurückzuziehen bestehen würde- Aber. lieber @daci7 , Ihr seid doch keinfeiger Coyote, oder?


----------



## Andal

Um dem Gemetzel Grenzen zu setzen, sehe ich zwölf Schritt Distanz und kurze Säbel für angemessen an!


----------



## Andal

...nach einem gewissen Gefuchtel nehmt einen alten Kornbrand aus Kaledonien und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...nach einem gewissen Gefuchtel nehmt einen alten Kornbrand aus Kaledonien und alles ist wieder gut.



Wodka paßt wohl besser - entfachte sich die Diskussion nicht an der Kartoffel?


----------



## Andal

Das wohl, aber guter Scotch mundet einfach besser.


----------



## Minimax

Die Schmach ist da! Kescher müssen nass werden.


----------



## Andal

...und es hob an ein wildes Hauen und Stechen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So ein echtes Ehrenduell unter Anglern wird erst mit Zielwerfen in einen Eimer,
und dann angeln nach eigener bester Methode bis zum ersten Fisch mit mindestens Fünftelmeter ausgeführt,
notfalls bis zum Umfallen, auch die Nacht durch, längstens 24h !
Sekundaten dürfen gewechselt werden, Duellanten aber nicht.

Also erst ein Treffer mit 10g Blei im 20m entfernten Blecheimer (Rutenlänge <=300cm, 20m Abwurflinie zu Eimerrand) notwendig, und danach darf auf den 0.2m geangelt werden. Also Parallelbahn 2 Eimer notwendig, wichtig Blech, wegen dem Ping.
Wodka für den Abschluss und dreimaliges Aufsagen eines komplexen Entschuldigungsspruches gehört zum Abschluss "ich sage feierlich für alle Zeiten, dass Döbel nicht ganz dumm sind usw." . Nach dem erstem Wodka.

Kann natürlich passieren, dass ein Duellant sich schon am Eimer verausgabt ...


----------



## Andal

...es wird so lange gesoffen, bis der Eimer randvoll gegöbelt ist.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So ein echtes Ehrenduell unter Anglern wird



Oje, por favor und mit Verlaub, da seh ich schon Gründe warum du nicht die Sekundatenliste Anführst. Das Zeitkolorit stimmt, aber Du bist mehr so in der Mary Shelley Schiene Blitze Burgruine  verortet (Es lebt, es lebt- diese Narren hielten eine 5ft Rute mit 46 Ringen für Wahnsinn, aber es lebt!)


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Wodka paßt wohl besser - entfachte sich die Diskussion nicht an der Kartoffel?


Hochwertiger Wodka wird aus Getreide gewonnen... Kartoffel... also @geomas wirklich, nä


----------



## daci7

So sei es. Es geht um nicht weniger als die Ehre. Blut muss fließen um dieses Ungleichgewicht wieder herzustellen.
Mein Adjudant wird sich baldigst bei Ihnen melden.
Hochachtungsvoll
David


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> So sei es. Es geht um nicht weniger als die Ehre. Blut muss fließen um dieses Ungleichgewicht wieder herzustellen.
> Mein Adjudant wird sich baldigst bei Ihnen melden.
> Hochachtungsvoll
> David


Endlich wirds mal spannend hier, der Verlierer muss nen Liter Eierlikör-Fanta auf Ex trinken und anschließend mit nem Boilie auf Hecht spinnen 

PS: Die Form des Köders darf wie gewünscht aus dem Naturköder herausgeschnitzt werden


----------



## geomas

#erbse 

Während andere Ükel überlegen, wie sie sich Satisfaktion verschaffen können werde ich ein paar billige Erbsen baden lassen gehen. 
Vielleicht klappts damit ja auch mitten am Vormittag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, por favor und mit Verlaub, da seh ich schon Gründe warum du nicht die Sekundatenliste Anführst. Das Zeitkolorit stimmt,


Siehste mein Lieber, jetzt jetzt haste was an der Backe, und Du ganz alleinigst selber hast es angezettelt  ....
Im beheimateten Kulturkontext konservativer british Gentleman gibt es da nur einen einzigen Weg.
So wie die große Insel lieber versenkt untergeht, als den Wimpel zu streichen.

Die Annahme der Herausforderung kam ...


daci7 schrieb:


> So sei es. Es geht um nicht weniger als die Ehre. Blut muss fließen um dieses Ungleichgewicht wieder herzustellen.
> Mein Adjudant wird sich baldigst bei Ihnen melden.



Also das wird jetzt gefährlich unübersichtlich:
2 grundsätzlich notwendige Duellanten, 2 oder mehr Sekundanten mit Reserve eben, 1 oder 2 persönliche Adjutanten,
1 besser 3 Schiedsrichter im Sinne des hohen Gerichtes, da kommt was zusammen, unnötige Begleitbewaffnung oder Clan-Wars muss dringlich vermieden werden.

Ich mache den Duell-Setup-Leiter im Sinne des beliebten "Spiel ohne Grenzen" http://www.das-waren-noch-zeiten.de/spielohnegrenzen.htm
Das liegt mir am meisten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Während andere Ükel überlegen, wie sie sich Satisfaktion verschaffen können werde ich ein paar billige Erbsen baden lassen gehen.


Hauptsache die billigen Badeerbsen verschaffen dir schnelle Satisfaktion


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch heute war ein 47er Brassen auf Doppelerbse.
Muß die Montage neu knüpfen.


----------



## daci7

Da Mister M. wohl noch pennt würde ich mal einen kühnen Vorschlag machen um die Sache möglichst händelbar zu halten. 
Es muss ein würdiger Wettstreit, ein Duell her, das steht fest. Leider fehlt mir in diesem Jahr klar die Möglichkeit gen Osten zu zuckeln um mich vis-a-vis duellieren zu können. Daher bleibt uns nur die virtuelle Bühne als Austragungsort. Ich werde wahrscheinlich in diesem ganzen Jahr auf so viele Angelstunden kommen wie Minimus Maximus an diesem Wochenede als Strohwittwer, daher würde ich ein Messen nach Anzahl, Größe oder Gewicht gefangener Fische gerne vermeiden. Die Frage der Fairness ist natürlich zu beachten, da ich mir selbst nur so weit traue, wie ich spucken kann (und das geht, selbst bei idealen Windverhältbissen, selten bis in unsere Hauptstadt).
Mein Vorschlag:
Unsere Sekundanten sollen sich auf eine anglerisch Herausvorderung einigen, die wir bewältigen müssen. 
Über die Bepunktung soll der ganze Ükel via Up- oder Downvote des Bericht-Beitrages entscheiden, womit die Frage eines Schiedsrichters geklärt sein würde. Die Waffenwahl werde, mit Verlaub, ich vornehmen, da ich herausgefordert wurde. 
Wie sieht das für Sie aus Sör @Minimax ?

Groetjes 
David


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Da Mister M. wohl noch pennt würde ich mal einen kühnen Vorschlag machen um die Sache möglichst händelbar zu halten.
> Es muss ein würdiger Wettstreit, ein Duell her, das steht fest. Leider fehlt mir in diesem Jahr klar die Möglichkeit gen Osten zu zuckeln um mich vis-a-vis duellieren zu können. Daher bleibt uns nur die virtuelle Bühne als Austragungsort. Ich werde wahrscheinlich in diesem ganzen Jahr auf so viele Angelstunden kommen wie Minimus Maximus an diesem Wochenede als Strohwittwer, daher würde ich ein Messen nach Anzahl, Größe oder Gewicht gefangener Fische gerne vermeiden. Die Frage der Fairness ist natürlich zu beachten, da ich mir selbst nur so weit traue, wie ich spucken kann (und das geht, selbst bei idealen Windverhältbissen, selten bis in unsere Hauptstadt).
> Mein Vorschlag:
> Unsere Sekundanten sollen sich auf eine anglerisch Herausvorderung einigen, die wir bewältigen müssen.
> Über die Bepunktung soll der ganze Ükel via Up- oder Downvote des Bericht-Beitrages entscheiden, womit die Frage eines Schiedsrichters geklärt sein würde. Die Waffenwahl werde, mit Verlaub, ich vornehmen, da ich herausgefordert wurde.
> Wie sieht das für Sie aus Sör @Minimax ?
> 
> Groetjes
> David



Lieber Daci7,
wie gesagt stehe ich Dir in jeder Disziplin zur Verfügung, und stimme mit Dir überein, das ein direktes Treffen kaum möglich ist. Auch gilt es, eine für beide Seiten faire Art der Auseinandersetzung zu finden
Die Details sollten wir aber wie es Brauch und Sitte ist unseren Sekundanten überlassen.
Ich habe bereits einen der würdigsten und angesehensten Ükel als Sekundanten gewinnen können und Dir diesbezüglich eine PN Depesche übersandt, so das du sie an Deinen Sekundanten weiterleiten kannst.
Die beiden werden in Verbindung treten und die Modalitäten aushandeln, etwas was uns nicht belasten sollte. Die Waffenwahk sei Die überlassen, aber ich lehne es ab, per Plebiszit über meine Ehre entscheiden zu lassen- das führt den ganzen Duellgedanken ad absurdum.
Herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Ein Duell, ein Duell! 

Immer wenn man denkt, der Ükel könnte nicht noch mehr gentlemanlike werden, dann belehrt ihr gleich eines besseren!


----------



## geomas

#beissflaute
Den einzigen Biss seit dem Brassen hab ich verpennt, weil ich meine Aufmerksamkeit dem Frauchen eines miserabel frisierten Terriers widmete.
Life is a bitch.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein Duell, ein Duell!
> 
> Immer wenn man denkt, der Ükel könnte nicht noch mehr gentlemanlike werden, dann belehrt ihr gleich eines besseren!


Joa, Wenn's darum geht im Morgengrauen vor der Stadtmauer besoffen vom Pferd zu fallen und sich selber in den Fuss zu pistolieren, macht uns keiner was vor.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich suche auch gerade Satisfaction am Wasser. Nachdem ich ausgeschlafen, aber immer noch ohne Lebendköder bin, habe ich mit einer Handvoll gekochter und in Curry gepimpter Nudeln , einem kleinen Döschen Mais und einem trockenen Brötchen den Weg an eine abgelegene Stelle meines HAusgewässers gefunden. Es geht um nichts weniger, als meine diese Woche gelieferte neue Pickerrute zu entscheidern. Mal sehen, ob es klappt.


----------



## Slappy

Auf zum unbekannten Bach der sich quer durch die Felder und Dörfer schlängelt Die Ausrüstung wurde hierfür sehr reduziert. 3 Pack Vorfächer, etwas Blei, Pose und Rutenhalter. An Köder sind Maden, Mais, Toast und mein Kokosfutter dabei. Die Rute ist allerdings zweckentfremdet. Ich hoffe das klappt.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jungs, das ist so unglaublich spannend. Ich fische gerade in 30 cm tiefen und nur leicht angetrübtem Wasser fast auf Sicht. Neben zahlreichen Plötzen tummeln sich Gier auch einige Döbel der 40er -Klasse, die aber meine Köder einfach nicht beachten wollen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mist, den ersten Biss hab ich versemmelt . Der Widerstand ließ auf einen ganz guten Döbel schließen. Werde jetzt mal ein größeres Eisen anknoten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein Duell, ein Duell!



Die Jungs waren zu ihrer Studienzeit in Burschenschaften organisiert und haben so einige Mensuren auf dem Buckel, dünkt mir bei der Duellaffinität.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Joa, Wenn's darum geht im Morgengrauen vor der Stadtmauer besoffen vom Pferd zu fallen und sich selber in den Fuss zu pistolieren, macht uns keiner was vor.


Herausforderung angenommen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Jungs waren zu ihrer Studienzeit bestimmt in Burschenschaften organisiert und haben so einige Mensuren auf dem Buckel, dünkt mir.


Nein das sind nur Nazis ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein das sind nur Nazis ^^




Mini und Daci?

Ansonsten natürlich wieder pauschaler Bullshit .
Ein Blick über den Tellerrand erweitert den begrenzten Horizont oftmals:








						Burschenschaft – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nächster Swim!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die neue Picker ist entschneidert. Zehn Minuten ist der Plötz um die Brotflocke geschlichen, dann hat er sie genommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nächster Swim!
> Anhang anzeigen 351734




Sieht ja top aus.
Da muss doch was gehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nächster Fisch war ein kleiner Hecht, der auch erst die Brotflocke umkreist und sie dann beim rauskurbeln attackiert hat. Leider am Ufer wieder abgefallen.


----------



## Trotta

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein Duell, ein Duell!
> Immer wenn man denkt, der Ükel könnte nicht noch mehr gentlemanlike werden, dann belehrt ihr gleich eines besseren!


Spoiler


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Wuemme, so ein schönes Rutilus ist doch ein angemessener Fisch, wenns um die Einweihung einer neuen Picker geht. 

Und ein 47er Brassen ist auch ein super Einstieg ins Wochenende, @geomas, Petri!


----------



## Tobias85

Trotta schrieb:


> Spoiler



Jetzt frage ich mich, wem von beiden der Schnurrbart wohl besser stehen würde


----------



## Andal

Da ich nun zu einem der Sekundanten erwählt wurde und dieses Ehrenamt selbstverständlich erfüllen werde, bin ich ganz strikt gegen rohe Gewalt. Es wird weder geschossen, gehauen, noch gestochen werden. Ich bin über diesbezügliche Erfahrungen der Duellanten nicht informiert und möchte daher weder Leib und Leben meines Sekundanten-Kollegen in Gefahr bringen, noch mein eigenes!

Es möge sich bitte der andere Erwählte melden, auf das wir eine angemessene, faire und vergleichsweise leibschonende Form des Zweikampfes finden können. Als Ehrenmänner können wir uns ja darauf verlassen.


----------



## Andal

Mir ist auch der Aufsatz des Dagobert Lindlau über den Sinn und die Geschichte des Duells aus den 70ern bekannt. Wir werden einen der Sache angemessenen Rahmen schaffen und die Ehren wieder herstellen - ohne das wer in Acht und Bann, oder den Kerker fällt.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hochwertiger Wodka wird aus Getreide gewonnen... Kartoffel... also @geomas wirklich, nä



Mit „hochwertig” hab ich nix zu schaffen. Dachte bislang, daß jeglicher Wodka aus der Knolle gewonnen wird (über ein paar russische Umwege, klar).


----------



## Slappy

Petri @Wuemmehunter .
So in etwa hatte ich es mir heute auch erhofft 

Bisher ist der Bach ein Reinfall.
Nur 10cm tiefe und so zugewachsen das ich an die bisherigen Löcher nicht ran komme. Ob es überhaupt Fische gibt weiß niemand da der Bach von den Kollegen seit einigen Jahren nicht beangelt wurde...

Wenn die nächsten Plätze genauso sind mach ich an den Waldteichen noch mal Stopp und schaue ob ich da was an die zweckentfremdete Rute bekomme


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Wümme - einen wunderschönen Plötz konntest Du da überlisten.

Hier gab es nach dem für meine Verhältnisse stattlichen Anfangsüberraschungsbrassen nur 2 Plötz von knapp unter und gut über 20cm. Die Beißlaune der Fischis war gebremst.
Ob es am Köder lag oder an der Gegenwart schwarzer Vögel - keine Ahnung. Hab heute Nachmittag zu arbeiten und wenn ich danach nicht geschafft bin gehts vielleicht nochmal los. Hab noch ein paar Erbsen über.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Mit „hochwertig” hab ich nix zu schaffen. Dachte bislang, daß jeglicher Wodka aus der Knolle gewonnen wird (über ein paar russische Umwege, klar).


Denke mal, dass das stark vom noch vorhandenen Status des Trinkenden abhängt. Vom "zarten Gaumenkitzel" bis hin zu "Hauptsache es ballert" dürfte da alles in die Maische kommen, was nicht fliehen kann.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass das stark vom noch vorhandenen Status des Trinkenden abhängt. Vom "zarten Gaumenkitzel" bis hin zu "Hauptsache es ballert" dürfte da alles in die Maische kommen, was nicht fliehen kann.



In der Zeit, als ich noch harte Sachen getrunken habe (= der Schulzeit) wurde hier nur zwischen „Klarem”, „Braunen” und „Kirsch” unterschieden.
Und geballert hat alles. Echt.


----------



## Minimax

So, ich bin nun auch endlich am  Wasser, hier eine Impression. Gefüttert ist, nun noch schnell montieren und 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
eine Rauchen und los geht's.

Auf diesem Wege schonmal Petri und vielen Dank an die anderen Korrespondenten für die laufende Berichterstattung!

EDIT: oh, und natürlich fängts hier grade an zu regnen


----------



## Minimax

Füsch!Füsch in Brrrrrrandenburrrrg!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Füsch!Füsch in Brrrrrrandenburrrrg!


No donn schaun's zua, dass mehra wern ... wern's Masta!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> No donn schaun's zua, dass mehra wern ...


San's scho, zwoa Buam und an Gscheitn. Aber di Knödeln morgens net, de wuiln da Leberkäs, den Englischn.


----------



## Jason

Petri an euch, Freunde. Ist ja allerhand los. 
Zieht ordentlich was raus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Endlich was gefunden


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @Slappy zu Rotpunkt und Gründler! Und auch nach HRO, Erbsen funktionieren also nachweislich.
Auch an die Wümme ein Petri, schön dass es mit dem Entschneidern geklappt hat! Und @Minimax rufe ich ebenfalls „Petri Heil“ zu.

Ich bin eben von einem neuen Spot unter der Brücke zurück, war aber nur sehr mittelmäßig erfolgreich. Vielleicht gehts gegen Abend nochmal kurz los. Das Wetter ist traumhaft und die Bude halbleer, nur das Hündchen und ich, das ist noch traumhafter.

#wodka
Ich dachte eigentlich auch, das wäre Kartoffelschnaps aber anscheinend wurde und wird da alles eingemaischt was weg muss, auch Getreide und bestimmt auch Rüben und sonstwas.
„Braunen“ und „Klaren“ und Kirsch gab es bei uns auch. Aber auch Mokka und Pfeffi! Harter Stoff das....


----------



## Andal

Ganz übel waren Persico, Escorial grün, Danziger Goldwasser und Apfelkorn ... gut das die Zeiten vorbei sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gentlemen, Sie werden sicher ein Einsehen haben, dass einzig die Fischwaid auf unser Wappentier ein angemessenes Duell zwischen zwei Ükelanten sein kann! 
Ganz klassisch: beiden gehen möglichst am gleichen Tag zur verabredeten Zeit angeln, wer am Ende des Tages die größte Laube gefangen hat hat das Duell entschieden.
Das wäre mein Vorschlag


----------



## Andal

Ein ähnlicher und garantiert unblutiger Vorschlag ist bereits gemacht...!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gentlemen, Sie werden sicher ein Einsehen haben, dass einzig die Fischwaid auf unser Wappentier ein angemessenes Duell zwischen zwei Ükelanten sein kann!
> Ganz klassisch: beiden gehen möglichst am gleichen Tag zur verabredeten Zeit angeln, wer am Ende des Tages die größte Laube gefangen hat hat das Duell entschieden.
> Das wäre mein Vorschlag



Wo bleibt da der Spaß? Ich meine für uns Zuschauer?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo bleibt da der Spaß? Ich meine für uns Zuschauer?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Na es sind Mini und daci


----------



## Mescalero

Oder es ist Vorschrift: Stillgewässer, Pose, Made, 18er Haken
Wer die wenigsten Fische innerhalb einer Frist angelt, hat gewonnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Oder es ist Vorschrift: Stillgewässer, Pose, Made, 18er Haken
> Wer die wenigsten Fische innerhalb einer Frist angelt, hat gewonnen.


Das kann man nur mit sich alleine durchziehen!


----------



## Andal

Also mein "Mandant" wäre mit dem Procedere, das wir beiden Sekundanten ausgetüftelt haben, einverstanden. Jetzt fehlt noch die Zustimmung vom @Minimax und dann könnte es auch schon losgehen.


----------



## Slappy

So, wieder ein schöner Tag am Wasser ist zuende. 
An der letzten Stelle konnte ich noch ein paar Rehe beobachten. 
Bachangeln ist echt was spezielles. Leider gibt es an meinem nur wenige Gumpen und viele Abschnitte sind im Moment nicht erreichbar. 
Heute durfte ich feststellen das meine Gummistiefel nicht mehr dicht sind. Denn ich wollte unbedingt mehr sehen als es von den Feldern aus möglich war. Also ab ins Wasser und los..... Naj, hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Insgesamt wurden 9 oder 10 Gründlinge und 6 RPD gefangen. Leider alles noch kleine. Die großen konnte ich nirgends ausfindig machen. 
Geangelt wurde nur mit Pose und Made. Die Barschpeitsche hat sich aber nut gemacht. Ich denke der Bach hat mich nicht das letzte mal gesehen.


----------



## Mescalero

Bin gerade vom Hausbach zurück. Eigentlich wollte ich in einem kleinen Altarm angeln aber der ist inzwischen komplett zugewachsen, vor vierzehn Tagen gab es noch Löcher im Kraut. Nebenan am „richtigen“ Wasser hatte ich kaum richtig ausgepackt und es mir gemütlich gemacht, als zwei Autos bis ans Wasser gefahren kamen (Parkplatz ist keine 50m entfernt) und zwei Großfamilien ausspuckten, übertrieben laut sprechende, leicht alkoholisierte Väter und lärmende, hyperaktive Kinder inklusive. Einer der Papas kam dann auch rüber, um mir das obligatorische Beißt-was-Geplänkel ans Knie zu nageln.

Nach nur einer Stunde bin ich also wieder heim, gefangen habe ich je ein Ukel und ein Plötzlein, ein Döbel hat sich am Ufer losgerappelt. Geangelt habe ich mit einer erst kürzlich erstandenen Alborella-Rute von Maver. Eigentlich eine Stippe....
Dass der Unterschied zu den chinesischen Teilen so krass ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wer gern Kleinfisch stippt, sollte sich die Speedfishteile mal ansehen, das vergleichsweise viele Geld ist gut angelegt!


----------



## Minimax

So, ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auch zurückgekehrt, und neben die bereits ausgesprochenen Petris zu bekräftigen (@Wuemmehunter, Hecht auf Flocke: So langsam haben wir hier inzwischen auf fast jeden Köder nen Schnabeldöbel gefangen, irre) sende ich ganz herzliche Petris an @Mescalero, den anglerischen Uhrmacher, und ich glaube es kann kein Zweifel bestehen, das @Slappy heute den Slap des Tages gelandet hat: Dir mein lieber gönne ich die wunderschönen Rotgetupften und Gobios ganz besonders -wie ich finde zwei der schönsten Fische unserer Gewässer, und auch die süssen Gründlinge muss man heute suchen! Ganz herzliches Petri, und ein schöner Ausgleich durch die Flussgottheiten, nachdem Du letzhin soviel Tacklepech hattest, und der Tag ja nicht so optimal begann.
hg
Mini.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Also mein "Mandant" wäre mit dem Procedere, das wir beiden Sekundanten ausgetüftelt haben, einverstanden. Jetzt fehlt noch die Zustimmung vom @Minimax und dann könnte es auch schon losgehen.




Lieber Andal,
ich wurde informiert und bin mit den Bedingungen einverstanden.
Ich darf als persönliche Anmerkung anfügen, da wir ja in Freundschaft verbunden sind, wie freudig überrascht ich war, als ich erfuhr, das mein geschätzter Kontrahent Dich als Sekundanten gewinnen konnte- Wenn unser listenreicher Nestor @Tricast und @Andal, der weiseste aller Männer, ein Duell ausrichten, dann sind die Ehrhaftigkeit, Ükeligkeit und schierer Wahnsinn eines solchen Treffens gesichert,
herzlich,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Papamopps

Ich war mal wieder an dem Kristallsee bei mir im der Nähe...und so kann es gehen.... ...vom Anhelhimmel zur Angelhölle. Kein zupfer, kein gar nix. Mücken ohne Ende. An jeder der neuen Rollen nach den ersten Würfen Perrücken. Ja ich weiß,normal nach dem schlecht selbstaufgespulten. Frustrierend. Und das lange Gespräch, mit einem der da schon Jahre angelt... "Wird immer schwerer, feüher konnte man noch Fische stippen, jetzt kanm man keine Köfis am See bekommen...aber alte große Karpfen und Brassen sind drin und 2m Welse.... ....aber es wird immer schwerwr und die meisten holen sich keine zweite Jahreskarte" Ah ne danke!!! Pfffff


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil an @Slappy  zu den Gründlingen und den hübschen rotgetupften Bachbewohnern!

Petri auch an @Mescalero  - wie lang oder kurz ist denn die Maver Alborella-Rute? Habe direkt auch wieder Lust zum Stippen, aber nicht ultrafein.


----------



## geomas

War heute Abend für 90 Minuten netto-Angelzeit am Fluß nebenan, aber es biß sehr mäßig. 
Je einen Plötz und eine Güster konnte ich mit der ganz feinen Picker landen. 
Morgen soll das Wetter durchwachsen (Regen, Gewitter...) werden, mal sehen, ob es vielleicht doch zum Angeln einlädt.
Es wäre ja nicht der erste Tag, an dem Wetterprognose und die Realität nicht übereinstimmen.


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir wars aus verschiedenen Gründen nach einen verheissungsvollen Start ein doch sehr zäher Tag. Ich darf mich nicht beklagen, gewiss nicht- Und es ist an der nahegelegenen Strecke alles voller Menschen, Menschen, Menschen. Alle nett und Freundlich, und sehr interessiert und kollegial, aber ich bin heute nicht mehr aus dem Sabbeln rausgekommen, man gibt sich bei mir die Klinke in die Hand, und bleibt mindestens auf ne Zigarette, oder bis ich wie das Schiebermützenpinrollenäffchen Streckenmaskosttchen den Tuliptrick vorgeführt habe (oder eben 4 Bisse in Folge versemmelt habe, ha-ha-ha), gerne auch zu Zweit, dann wartet man stehend hinter meinem Stuhl und plaudert. Nicht das heute bis auf zwei Fische irgendeiner der kleinen Gierhälse kescherwürdig gewesen wäre. Wo sind meine netten, bulligen40+ Kumpels? It zuviel Betrieb am Wasser, oder liegts am drastisch gesunkenen Wasserstand, oder mein Verdacht, hab ichs einfach nicht mehr drauf?
Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht. Ich glaub morgen bleib ich zuhause, oder wenn, versuche mich mal an einem garantiert Johnniefreien Gewässer zu therapieren. Ich weiss nicht ob ich unzufrieden bin, oder enttäuscht, oder genervt, jedenfalls fehlt mir die Seelenruhe und der Genuss, Die Götter mögen mir verzeihen, ich hab heut nach ner Libelle geschlagen. Ein schlimmes Zeichen.
Unzulänglich & unleidlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

@geomas Ich habe die kürzeste Variante in 2,5m. Genau richtig bis jetzt. Für mittelgroße Fische sind die weichen Ruten a la Aliexpress natürlich besser geeignet, viel Puffer hat man bei den deutlich strafferen Speedfishruten nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei der Maver.


----------



## geomas

Mein Beileid. (gerichtet an Minimax, nicht an Mescalerao ob der kurze Rute)

Hoffentlich kannst Du Dich am garantiert Döbelfreien Gewässern selbst kurieren oder therapieren oder Geist, Seele und Body mit dem kürzlich erwähnten „Mana” aufladen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ooch, Mini, ich wünsche dir das du jetzt ein selig geistiges Getränk konsumierst und anschließend tiefe Ruhe im Schlaf findest, morgen wirst du dann sicher wieder optimistischer an die Rutenjagt denken und die unergründlichen Döbelgründe rocken


----------



## daci7

Oh Man @Minimax , bei sowas hilft eigendlich nur "zwei Maden, ein Caster" und irgendwohin, wo niemand stört. Das wünsche ich selbst meinen Kontrahenten nicht. Überleg dir das mit dem Ruhen morgen nochmal, man muss direkt wieder in den Sattel, wenn man fällt!


----------



## Andal

Dann darf ich mir also erlauben, die Bedingungen zu nennen. Es haben ja mittlerweile alle beteiligten Personen dem Verfahren zugestimmt.

1. Die beiden Kontrahenten senden sich jeweils selbständig eine frei zu wählende Montage zu und nennen den zu benützenden Köder.

2. Diese Montage und der Köder sind dann von beiden Kontrahenten in Form eines Unboxings vorzustellen.

3. Beide wählen dann in absehbarer Zeit ein Gewässer und eine Kombo, an der sie diese Montage und den Köder fischen werden. Dieser Tag ist ebenso zu dokumentieren und zu berichten.

4. Der erste mit dieser Montage gefangene Fisch ist wertend. @Tricast und meine Wenigkeit werden diesen Fang dann bewerten und einen Gewinner des Duells bekanntgeben. Weitere Fänge mit dieser Montage sind unerheblich. Fängt einer der Beteiligten nichts, wird "zu Null" gewertet. Wir gehen unter Ehrenmännern auch davon aus, dass mäßig gewählt wird, so dass man damit auch was fangen kann. Mäßig, aber auch nicht geschenkt.

5. Danach gilt der Fall als erledigt und die Ehre wieder hergestellt.

Bei diesem Vorgehen halten Heinz und ich die Mittel gewahrt, die Ausgaben überschaubar und in Zeiten von Corona aufwändige und kostenintensiven Reisen erspart und alle Zuseher dürften auch auf ihre Kosten kommen. Ehrlichkeit bei der ganzen Sache setzen wir selbstredend unter Gentlemen voraus. Damit dürfte auch der erste Fall solcher Zweikämpfe ein ehrenhaftes Ende finden, aber auch dazu führen, dass so garstige Dinge nicht mehr gesagt werden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers und Duellanten..!
Habe ich es Gestern für 6 Stunden ans Wasser geschafft um etwas zu stippen und dabei ein Paar neue Montagen zu binden.
Leider hatte ich keine einzige Lesehilfe dabei - und ich habe die normalerweise in jeder Jacke und auch eine in der Angelbox.
Aber so konnte ich endlich mal feststellen wie sehr ich ne Brille wirklich brauche.
Sehr, ich brauche sie sehr - so sehr dass ich ohne völlig hilflos bin, sobald der Schnurdurchmesser unter 0,40er sinkt...
Es war ein sehr sehr langweiliger Nachmittag...
Euch Allen viel Erfolg und Petri für den heutigen Tag..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal ein herzliches Petri in die Runde, auch wenn die gestrigen Angeltage nicht alle so verlaufen sind, wie erhofft. Aber manchmal lässt es sich nicht vermeiden, am Wasser vollgelabert zu werden, Langeweile zu schieben oder so vergrellt zu sein, dass man im Affekt mal nach einer Libelle schlägt. 
Dann möchte ich meiner großen Freude Ausdruck verleihen, dass uns hier ein ehrenhaftes Duell ins Haus steht. Danke @Tricast und @Andal für die Festlegung der Modalitäten. Ich denke den meisten Ükel wird es wie mir gehen, wir sind richtig gespannt auf die Montagen und wie damit gefischt wird. 
Abschließend noch einige Worte und Bilder zu meinem gestrigen Kurzangeltag. Mir blieb aufgrund einer abendlichen Einladung nur ein knapp dreistündiges Zeitfenster. Das Gewässer war einer von drei Armen meines Hausgewässers, der durch ein großes Naturschutzgebiet fließt. Befischen dürfen wir den Abschnitt nur jeweils vom 25. Juni bis zum Ende eines Jahres. Der Fluss ist hier durchschnittlich 30 Zentimeter tief. Ich hatte hier vor einigen Jahren häufiger auf Aal gefischt und dabei ganz gut gefangen, aufgrund der schwierigen Erreichbarkeit und der sehr dichten Vegetation mir dann aber andere Abschnitte erarbeitet. 
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich hier allerdings mehrfach die Kamera im Wasser und war überrascht, was hier so alles schwimmt. In der letzten Woche hatte ich dann wieder mal die Kamera in diesem Flussabschnitt stehen und konnte einen kleinen Schwarm Halbstarker Döbel filmen, die zwar irgendwie an meiner abgefütterten Stelle interessiert waren, aber sich von den Maiskörnern keines genommen haben. 
Die Anwesenheit der Döbel hat mich dann gestern mit meiner neuen Pcikerrute an diesen Abschnitt gelockt. Ich hatte es gestern ja bereits gepostet, das Wasser war flach und nur mäßig trüb so das es ein ausgesprochen spannendes Angeln auf Sicht wurde. Einen beobachteten  Döbelbiss habe ich vor lauter Aufregung versammelt, einen kleinen Brotflockenhecht konnte ich nicht landen (ich war so einfältig, keinen Kescher mitzunehmen) und einen Plötz habe ich gefangen. Ist vom Ergebnis her nicht wirklich berauschend, aber ich habe zwei Döbelstellen für mich entdeckt, die ich nicht erwartet hatte. Und ich habe erstmals in meinem Leben wirklich auf Sicht geangelt, ein absolut tolles Erlebnis! Klar, dass ich mich in den kommenden Wochen hier häufiger blicken lassen werde, denn hier schwimmen ganz ordentliche Döbel in einem unbefischten Abschnitt meines Hausgewässers herum. Einen kann man sogar auf einem der Fotos sehen, ich schätze ihn auf gute 40 Zentimeter.
Gefangen habe ich übrigens ausschließlich auf Brotflocke. Die Curry-Nudeln, aber auch der Mais, haben geblankt.
Ob ich heute noch mal wieder ans Wasser komme, weiß ich nicht. Ich muss bis nächsten Freitag meine Steuererklärung fertig machen und außerdem geht es für mich am kommenden Wochenende gänzlich unükelig für eine 48 Stunden-Ausfahrt aufs Gelbe Riff. Da ich gar nicht mehr weiß, wo sich mein "Meereszeugs" überhaupt befindet, muss ich auch hierfür noch etwas Vorbereitungszeit einplanen. 
So, Jungs, ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag. Genießt ihn möglichst am Wasser.


----------



## Mescalero

Superschönes Gewässer @Wuemmehunter ! Petri Heil zu Plötze und Fastschnabel. 
Unter Wasser würde ich auch gern mal filmen, muss man für eine geeignete Kamera tief in die Tasche greifen?


----------



## Papamopps

Mescalero schrieb:


> Superschönes Gewässer @Wuemmehunter ! Petri Heil zu Plötze und Fastschnabel.
> Unter Wasser würde ich auch gern mal filmen, muss man für eine geeignete Kamera tief in die Tasche greifen?



WaterWolf liegt bei 100€ macht gute Bilder, solange das Wasser klar ist.


----------



## geomas

An die Bachangelei muß ich mich irgendwann herantasten oder heranarbeiten. Danke für die reizvollen Berichte von derartigen Gewässern!
Meine bisherigen Versuche waren durch die Bank erfolglos (im Sinne von Fängen, nicht erfolglos im Sinne von erholsamen Naturgenuß).

#picker
Hatte gestern Abend die 7ft-Winner (gebaut von Alan Brown für Browning) am Start und hatte ganz kurz ein 7g-Blei an der Mono. Zuviel, zuviel!
Das hat mich dann doch etwas überrascht. Aber mit Bombs von 1/8oz (etwa 3,5g) oder kleineren DS-Bleien/Bleischroten ist die Rute ganz in ihrem Element.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Dank! UW-Kameras gibt es bereits für vergleichsweise kleines Geld, @Mescalero. Geeignet ist im Grunde jede ActionCam mit entsprechendem Gehäuse. Aber 100,- € sollte da schon was gehen. ch filme mit einer Sony FDR-X3000. Wenn Du Dir eine Kamera zulegen willst, achte auf eine vernünftige Auflösung. Mit der Waterwolf bin ich trotz zweier Versuche 1.0 und 1.1 nicht glücklich geworden. HD oder besser noch 4k sollte die Kamera schon produzieren können. Dann brauchst du ein kleines Stativ, das Du in den Grund drücken kannst und ich empfehle außerdem eine Geflochtene als Sicherung. Anbei nochmal zwei Screenshots von Vorgestern. Neben den Döbeln konnte ich auch ein paar Gründlinge filmen.


----------



## Mescalero

@Wuemmehunter und @Papamopps danke euch, vielleicht ist das etwas für Weihnachten, ist ja nicht mehr lang hin.
@geomas Der empfohlene Stewart Bloor hat ebenfalls über die Angelei in kleinen, klaren Bächen philosophiert....die Fische sind extrem vorsichtig und schreckhaft - müssen sie natürlich auch wg. Eisvogel & Co. Aber das macht es auch superspannend! Und oft erfolglos....


----------



## Papamopps

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri Dank! UW-Kameras gibt es bereits für vergleichsweise kleines Geld, @Mescalero. Geeignet ist im Grunde jede ActionCam mit entsprechendem Gehäuse. Aber 100,- € sollte da schon was gehen. ch filme mit einer Sony FDR-X3000. Wenn Du Dir eine Kamera zulegen willst, achte auf eine vernünftige Auflösung. Mit der Waterwolf bin ich trotz zweier Versuche 1.0 und 1.1 nicht glücklich geworden. HD oder besser noch 4k sollte die Kamera schon produzieren können. Dann brauchst du ein kleines Stativ, das Du in den Grund drücken kannst und ich empfehle außerdem eine Geflochtene als Sicherung. Anbei nochmal zwei Screenshots von Vorgestern. Neben den Döbeln konnte ich auch ein paar Gründlinge filmen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351802
> Anhang anzeigen 351803



Dachte spezielle Angelcam... 

Normale UWCam gibts natürlich bessere...vorne an einen Kescherstab montiert kann man auch in 3m Tiefe filmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Dachte spezielle Angelcam...
> 
> Normale UWCam gibts natürlich bessere...vorne an einen Kescherstab montiert kann man auch in 3m Tiefe filmen.


Beim angeln habe ich ähnliche Erfahrungen wie bei Hochzeiten und Trauerfeiern gemacht: wenn etwas speziell für angler ist ist es teurer, die handelsüblichen Actioncams haben deutlich mehr Value for Money als der Waterwolf


----------



## Minimax

So, Liebe Jungs,
vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch- ihr habt recht, heut sieht die Welt schon viel besser aus- ironischerweise weil sie schlechter aussieht: Hier zieht ein grosses, N-S ausgerichtetes Regengebiet durch, das die Leute vermutlich von zuviel frischer Luft abhalten wird. zwischen 15- und 16h dürfte es durch sein laut Radar, und dann werde ich bereits irgendwo an meinem Fluss sein und meinen Move machen, vielleicht kann ich heute unter nem Regenbogen angeln. Show must go on.

@Wuemmehunter: Toller Bericht, und wunderbare Bilder, und ich freue mich schon sehr auf Deine weiteren spannenden Erkundungen. Wenn die Flocke zieht, würde ich garnicht mehr gross experimentieren, sondern ihr mein ganzes Vertrauen schenken und mit Ihr, Pl, und Watercraft die Haunts und Schliche der Fische ausforschen, sehr spannend, und auf Sicht ist wirklich nervenzerfetztend!

@rhinefisher: Ich verlege auch immer meine Lesehilfen: Eigentlich müsste in jeder Tasche, jedem Raum und Jacke eine vorhanden sein, so viele habe ich schon angeschaffte und verteilt- aber nie sind sie wirklich da. Ich glaube, Lesehilfen neigen ebenso wie verschiedene andere Dinge zu dimensionaler Instabilität. Ich vermute,
Leute wie @Tobias85 oder @Nordlichtangler werden eines Tages einen interstellaren Raumschiffantrieb auf der Basis von Feuerzeugen, Schlüsselbunden, Ladekabeln und eben Lesehilfen konstruieren, der der Menschheit das Tor zu den Sternen*  öffnen wird.

hg
Minimax


*und neuen Angelabenteuern: "Tut mir leid alter Knabe, aber das ist kein Arkturianischer Säurespucker, sondern ein warziger Lavasfresser, untermassig noch dazu. Achte mal auf die Anzahl der Augen. Und wieso angelst Du eigenlicht ohne Lichtbogenvorfach in solchen Gewässern, nicht sehr waidmännisch.."


----------



## Tobias85

Den beiden Secundanten ein dickes Lob, ihr habt wirklich hervorragende Bedingungen für das Duell ausgearbeitet. Mir dünkt, das wird episch! 

Wuemme, schöne Aufnahmen hast du gemacht (an dieser Stelle ebenfalls noch ein Lob für deinen letzten YouTube-Film!) und das Angeln auf Sicht fetzt ungemein! Petri dir und allen anderen Fängern.

Ich hab mir @daci7 ´s Worte zu Herzen genommen und war gestern am verkrauteten Schleienbach. Angefüttert habe ich mit LB + gemahlenem Katzenfutter, versetzt mit einer Vielzahl an Partikeln, von toten Maden über Hanf bis hin zu Dosenerbsen (denn die sind jetzt en Vogue, wie ich las). An zwei Stellen mit (leerem) Method-Feeder bzw. Pose auf den kleinen Futterplätzen gab es leider keinen Biss,. Dafür habe ich auf einem kurzen Erkundungsgang an einer schlecht zugänglichen Stelle einen Bilderbuch-Gumpen gefunden und ein Schwall zeigte mir an, dass dort auch auf jeden Fall auch ein Fisch haust. Es wäre aber auch wider die Natur, würde in diesem prächtigen Gumpen kein Fisch stehen. Wie ich da rangehen soll muss ich noch überlegen, die Bedingungen sind äußerst schwierig, solange man nicht vom Fisch gesehen werden will. 

Ich meine mich an einen Beitrag im Ükel zu erinnert, wo es darum ging, dass irgendjemand kleine Grundgewichte selbst gebaut hatte, die er im Wasser abtreiben lassen und an gewünschter Stellle absinken lassen konnte. Ich meine, es ging dabei sogar um alte Patronenhülsen. Erinnert sich da jemand dran oder fühlt sich angesprochen? Sowas wäre die optimale Lösung für mein Problem.


----------



## Tobias85

Und wie ich grad sah, habe ich in meiner Abwesenheit zwei wichtige Geburtstage verpasst: Alles Gute nachträglich lieber @Andal und lieber @Kochtopf, auf viele weitere (ent)spannende Tage an den wilden Wassern der Republik!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich meine mich an einen Beitrag im Ükel zu erinnert, wo es darum ging, dass irgendjemand kleine Grundgewichte selbst gebaut hatte, die er im Wasser abtreiben lassen und an gewünschter Stellle absinken lassen konnte. Ich meine, es ging dabei sogar um alte Patronenhülsen. Erinnert sich da jemand dran oder fühlt sich angesprochen? Sowas wäre die optimale Lösung für mein Problem.


Im Sammelordner Angelpraxis (darf in keinem Friedfischerhaushalt fehlen!) Wird ein kleiner Wirbel an das Ende einer Schrotpatronenhülse geklebt und auf die Hauptschnur gefädelt. Dies lässt man, natürlich mit der Öffnung nach oben, unter den gewünschten Busch treiben und verzögert dann damit sich die Hülse querstellt, voll läuft und absinkt.


----------



## Tobias85

Merci, @Kochtopf! Die Frage ist jetzt: WO bekomme ich eine Schrotpatronenhülse her? Mal sehen, ob sich die irgendwo organisieren lässt...


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß es bei Dir nicht klappte, lieber @Tobias85 - aber super, daß Du einen neuen Spot ausbaldowern konntest! Viel Erfolg!

#lesehilfe
Ich trage nun seit gut 2 Jahren permanent ne Brille (das Gestell ist Friedensware=Vorkriegsware, mein Großvater trug die Brille viele Jahre) und ein Verlust wäre extrem herb. Ohne Lesehilfe wäre die normale Angelei bestenfalls nicht ausgeschlossen, aber das Knüppern von feinen Knoten, das Anködern von Maden würde erheblich mehr Zeit erfordern. Und in der Dämmerung wäre ebenfalls früher Schluß.


----------



## Andal

Leergeschossene Schrotpatronen hat ja jeder zu Hauf. Schließlich muss man ja dauernd auf irgend wen, oder was schießen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Leergeschossene Schrotpatronen hat ja jeder zu Hauf. Schließlich muss man ja dauernd auf irgend wen, oder was schießen.


Ja, erst dachte ich El Potto hätte eine verrückte Idee, aber jetzt ist das ja garnicht so verrückt, für nen Jäger jedenfalls.....ist das nicht verrückt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Es dürfte doch sicher im Baumarkt nutzbare Messing oder Eisenhülsen geben, oder?


----------



## Mescalero

Unter Hochsitzen liegen manchmal welche rum, habe ich gehört. Die Herren Jagdausübungsberechtigten vergessen wohl gelegentlich, ihren Müll einzusammeln. 

Ich war heute am Salmonidenbach. Es gab ein Unwetter, einen aus der Hand gefallenen Fisch (ins Wasser), ein paar kleine Exemplare Elritze, große und riesengroße Döbel (nur gesehen, nicht gefangen, wollte ich auch nicht  ), Nullkommanull Rotgepunktete und dickköpfige, geradezu sture Koppen. Mehr mit Bild später.


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Beim angeln habe ich ähnliche Erfahrungen wie bei Hochzeiten und Trauerfeiern gemacht: wenn etwas speziell für angler ist ist es teurer, die handelsüblichen Actioncams haben deutlich mehr Value for Money als der Waterwolf


Nutze die WW auch seltener, da es wirklich sonnig und RUHIG sein. 

Habe die mal an einer Pose im Mittelmeer probiert... war nach dem Anschauen des Videos Seekrank...oder besoffen ....

Ich denke auch, dass ne gescheite Actioncam ist besser.

Und ja, jede Plastiksortierdose aus dem Baumarkt ist günstiger als jede Angeldose. 

Mir reicht sowas.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> #lesehilfe
> Ich trage nun seit gut 2 Jahren permanent ne Brille (das Gestell ist Friedensware=Vorkriegsware, mein Großvater trug die Brille viele Jahre) und ein Verlust wäre extrem herb.


Ich hatte Glück mit meiner Augenentwicklung. Mit 15 immer gnadenlos kurzsichtiger werdend (lag's am vielen dauernden Bücher lesen?), mußte Brille her.
Diese Nasenfahrräder drückten auch und passten fast nie, eine Qual, bis man ging konventionell zum Kunststoff, siehe oben.
Die Brille versaute mir einiges wie Luftwaffe Pilot werden, eigentlich (fast) auch den Scharfschützen, man ist nur tauglich 2, Mensch 2.Klasse.
Dann kam das Alter mit kleinen Schritten, die Weitsichtigkeit kämpfte gegen die Kurzsichtigkeit. Das Mikroskop vorm Auge wurde dabei immer geringer.
Heraus kam, dass ich die Brille seit 3 Jahren nur noch auf Streichholzschachtelgröße in 10m brauche, Autofahren und Weitangeln natürlich dann auch.
Ansonsten ganz ohne auskomme.  Schwein gehabt ...


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Leergeschossene Schrotpatronen hat ja jeder zu Hauf. Schließlich muss man ja dauernd auf irgend wen, oder was schießen.



Ich schieße nur mit Weizen oder Maden, aber deren Hüllen sind wohl wenig brauchbar


----------



## geomas

So, gleich stiefele ich noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan. Mit Erbsen im Marschgepäck und auch noch ner zweiten Rute, die eine Art Selbsthakmontage mit Circle Power-Haken tragen soll (daran aber ein sehr großes, stark aromatisiertes Maiskorn, keine schnöde Erbse).

Morgen gehts mit zwei extrem netten Zeitgenossen aufs Land - Ziel und Angelart ist noch komplett ungewiß. Aber Spaß wirds mit Sicherheit machen.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es dürfte doch sicher im Baumarkt nutzbare Messing oder Eisenhülsen geben, oder?



Si, hab auch Metallrohre von etwa dem Kaliber hier rumliegen, aber die sind leider zu dickwandig und somit zu schwer, als dass sie schwimmen würden. Hab aber schon was im Kopf, mal sehen.


----------



## Andal

Mit großkalibrigen Flaschenhalspatronen, respektive deren Hülsen, sollte es eventuell gehen - und die dürfte man sich über Jäger, oder einen Schützenverein leicht besorgen lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Mit großkalibrigen Flaschenhalspatronen, respektive deren Hülsen, sollte es eventuell gehen - und die dürfte man sich über Jäger, oder einen Schützenverein leicht besorgen lassen.


Wenn du eh zum Jäger oder Schützenverein gehst kannst du auch gleich nach Flintenhülsen Kaliber 12 fragen


----------



## Jason

Georg, ich wünsche dir gutes Gelingen. Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.
Eigentlich sollte es heute mit @Kochtopf auf Döbel an die Fulda gehen. Er schrieb mich vor ein paar Tagen an, ob wir nicht heute endlich mal unseren Döbelansitz starten wollen. Als ich das erfuhr, freute ich mich natürlich darauf mal an Alex sein Hausgewässer den Döbeln nachzustellen. Ein kurzer Check bei meiner Frau, ob das klar geht. Sie sagte nur, dass ich das vergessen könnte. Ich soll doch mal überlegen was das für ein Tag ist. Der 26. Juli, was war den da?
Und dann ist es mir eingefallen. Heute, vor 24 Jahre, hatte ich nichts besseres zu tun, als zu heiraten. Gut, da musste ich natürlich passen. Alles andere wäre fatal gewesen.  
Also machten wir uns einen schönen Tag mit ausschlafen, ein üppiges Frühstück und gegen Mittag fuhren wir an den naheliegenden Twistesee zum spazieren. Sonst um diese Jahreszeit tummeln sich da viele Menschen. Aber wegen Corona ging es doch ziemlich ruhig zu. Ich konnte ein paar Angler beobachten, aber bei denen war wohl eine Flaute. Keiner hatte Fischkontakt. Aber was mir auffiel war, dass alle auf Grund angelten. Keiner auf Pose. Ich wollte auch nicht nachfragen warum, weil ich weiß, wie das ist. Beim angeln will man seine Ruhe haben. Am Ufer konnte ich jede Menge kleine Barsche beobachten. Waren alle die Jungbrut von diesem Jahr, so bis 6-7cm groß.
Gegen Abend sind wir dann Heim gekehrt, haben noch gegrillt und lassen nun den Tag Revue passieren. 
Ich wünsche euch allen, die am Wasser waren oder noch sind ein herzliches Petri Heil. 
Lieber Alex. Ich hoffe sehr, das es mit uns beiden am nächsten Sonntag klappt. Da steht bei mir nichts im Wege. Versprochen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe mal eine Cal. 16/70 Patrone geopfert, die taucht ungefähr leer bis zur Hälfte ihrer Länge ein. Und Messinghülsen in 8x57 oder .308 Win. (Natomuni ) gehen direkt unter. Also bleibt da wohl nur eine Schrottpatronenhülse übrig. Dann sollte man aber auch darauf achten, das man eine Kunststoffhülse und keine beschichtete Papierhülse erwischt, ich weiß nicht wie lange die es im Wasser aushält.
@Jason  Glückwunsch zum Hochzeitstag , auch an deine Holde unbekannter Weise
Und ein Petri an alle, die es in der letzten Zeit ans Wasser geschafft haben und auch an alle Fänger.


----------



## Tobias85

@Jason: Auch von mir alles Gute euch beiden!


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Jason: Auch von mir alles Gute euch beiden!


Vielen Dank. Es gibt Höhen und Tiefen in einer Ehe. Die Tiefen bekomme ich immer zu spüren, wenn es ums Angeln geht. Am meisten, wenn es um meine Sammelleidenschaft geht. Da kommt sie irgendwie nicht mit klar damit. Aber sie kocht, bügelt und putzt doch auch so gerne. Das sag ich doch auch nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Hochzeitstag, lieber Jason!

Hoffentlich wird das Doppel Jason/Sör Alex dann am kommenden Wochenende so richtig auf die Kosten kommen.


----------



## geomas

...mit der Kraft der zwei Erbsen

Tja, meine aktuelle Lieblingsangelstelle am Fluß nebenan war besetzt, also habe ich mich so 30m weiter eingerichtet. Zwei Grundruten, zwei Stative, 2 Köder, 2 Montagen.
Leicht geangelt habe ich mit der 10ft-Picker, als Haken für die Erbse (-n) diente ein 12er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder. Als Bomb lief eine 4,5g-Olivette auf der Schnur. Mittels eines Stoppers konnte ich die Vorfachlänge variieren. Angeködert ahbe ich hier entweder eine Erbse, die dann leicht gequetscht wurde, oder 2 Erbschen. Dafür war der Haken minimal zu klein. 
Die zweite Rute, die neue alte Tri-Cast Kevlar Feeder, hatte ich mit einem kurzen festen Seitarm mit 10g-DS-Blei und einem kurzen Vorfach mit 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power als Haken ausgestattet. Hier diente der stark aromatisierte Mais von Timarmix als Köder (Ananas und Knoblauch).

Während 30m weiter rechts ein äterer Herr mit Pose auf Friedfisch angelte (ich habe ihn nix fangen sehen), schneiderte links ein Spinnfischer, der eine ganze Armada an Kunstködern durchs und über das Wasser zerrte.
Bei mir tat sich wenig. Immerhin ein Plötz auf Doppel-Erbse.

Nachdem der Spinnfischer links seine Sachen gepackt hatte, zog ich um an meine Lieblingsstelle. Gleiche Taktik wie zuvor. Auf einzelne oder doppelte Erbse gab es schnell Bisse, auch heute ging (zu) oft der Anhieb ins Nirvana. Aber ich konnte 6 Plötz und abschließend eine Güster auf Hülsenfrucht fangen.
Nach einem Wechsel auf regulären Dosenmais biß es auch an der zweiten Rute - zwei Plötz hakten sich selbst. Zuletzt fand sich auch ein rotäugiger Interessent für ein Riesenmaiskorn mit Ananasaroma.
Alles keine großen Fische - immerhin waren 2 der Plötz den 30cm deutlich näher als den 20cm. Insgesamt ein schöner Abend, das Wetter war perfekt.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Hochzeitstag, lieber Jason!
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das Doppel Jason/Sör Alex dann am kommenden Wochenende so richtig auf die Kosten kommen.


Danke, mein Lieber. Ich warte nun noch auf ein Zeichen von ihm, dass es kommenden Sonntag losgehen kann. Ein Jammer. Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Danke, mein Lieber. Ich warte nun noch auf ein Zeichen von ihm, dass es kommenden Sonntag losgehen kann. Ein Jammer. Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich kläre das mit meiner vorgesetzten, nicht dass irgendein kindertermin ist bei dem ich unabkömmlich wäre


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg zu deinen Rotgüstern und @Hecht100+: Danke fürs treiben lassen der Hülsen, sehr aufschlussreich! Also genau drauf achten, was man in die Finger bekommt.


----------



## Slappy

Herzliches Petri. 

Alles alles gute zum Hochzeitstag @Jason 


Wie jeden Sonntag ging es heute an den Hausweiher. 
Es sollte sich zu einem besonderen Tag entwickeln. 

Am Anfang lief es sehr zäh. Selbst meine Mini bissen nur sehr sehr zaghaft. 
Dann fing es an stark zu winden, so das ich schon dachte es kommt doch noch ein Gewitter vorbei. Kurz drauf fing es an zu regnen, relativ kräftig. Ich also alles zusammengepackt um zu flüchten. Und was soll ich sagen, es hörte schneller auf als es angefangen hatte. 
Endlich konnte ich den ersten meiner altbekannten Minis an Land ziehen. (ob es wirklich immer wieder die selben sind?) 
Die 2. Rute lag mitten im Weiher. Irgendwann dachte ich, ach komm, wechsel mal die Maden. Also Rute in die Hand und einleiern. Biss an der anderen Rute. Also abgelegt und den nächsten Mini gelandet. Rute wieder aufgenommen und gekurbelt. Auf einmal geht es schwerer..... Schon wieder ein Ast.... Falsch! Der "Ast" fing auf einmal an zu kämpfen!!!!! Schläge und Fluchten und mein Herz fing an zu pochen. Was wird es wohl sein? Wahrscheinlich ein Karpfen. Karpfen? Neeee, das ist was anderes.... Was ist das? Aal, ein Aal!!!! Und was nen Oschi. Über 1m hat der. Wie viel drüber? Die Frage bleibt leider ungeklärt. Der Grund, ich hatte den Kescher nicht fertig gemacht und versuchte so irgendwie den Aal zu halten und den Kescher auszuziehen und den hang runter dichter ans Wasser zu kommen.... Es kam wie es kommen musste, er stieg aus. Gefangen hatte ich ihn auf 16er Haken mit 4 Maden....


----------



## Tobias85

Ohje, das ist richtig bitter...


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri.
> 
> Alles alles gute zum Hochzeitstag @Jason
> 
> 
> Wie jeden Sonntag ging es heute an den Hausweiher.
> Es sollte sich zu einem besonderen Tag entwickeln.
> 
> Am Anfang lief es sehr zäh. Selbst meine Mini bissen nur sehr sehr zaghaft.
> Dann fing es an stark zu winden, so das ich schon dachte es kommt doch noch ein Gewitter vorbei. Kurz drauf fing es an zu regnen, relativ kräftig. Ich also alles zusammengepackt um zu flüchten. Und was soll ich sagen, es hörte schneller auf als es angefangen hatte.
> Endlich konnte ich den ersten meiner altbekannten Minis an Land ziehen. (ob es wirklich immer wieder die selben sind?)
> Die 2. Rute lag mitten im Weiher. Irgendwann dachte ich, ach komm, wechsel mal die Maden. Also Rute in die Hand und einleiern. Biss an der anderen Rute. Also abgelegt und den nächsten Mini gelandet. Rute wieder aufgenommen und gekurbelt. Auf einmal geht es schwerer..... Schon wieder ein Ast.... Falsch! Der "Ast" fing auf einmal an zu kämpfen!!!!! Schläge und Fluchten und mein Herz fing an zu pochen. Was wird es wohl sein? Wahrscheinlich ein Karpfen. Karpfen? Neeee, das ist was anderes.... Was ist das? Aal, ein Aal!!!! Und was nen Oschi. Über 1m hat der. Wie viel drüber? Die Frage bleibt leider ungeklärt. Der Grund, ich hatte den Kescher nicht fertig gemacht und versuchte so irgendwie den Aal zu halten und den Kescher auszuziehen und den hang runter dichter ans Wasser zu kommen.... Es kam wie es kommen musste, er stieg aus. Gefangen hatte ich ihn auf 16er Haken mit 4 Maden....


Was lernen wir daraus? Mit einsatzbereitem Kescher angeln. Ich musste mal mit tobenden Döbel an der Matche mit Pin sieben Meter durch das Wasser stapfen um an den Kescher zu kommen, das war unschön aber ging gut. Von Handlandung halte ich persönlich nicht allzuviel


----------



## Minimax

#Montagentransport
#Schrotpatronen
#Moses-im-Weidenkorb

@Tobias85 @Kochtopf @Hecht100+ @Andal (sorry, mein Internet ist zu lahm für die Zitatfunktion, ich hab einfach alle Diskutanten erwähnt)

Eigentlich gehts ja nur darum, eine leichte Grundmontage diskret -also ohne Wurf und Platsch- an den gewünschten Ort zu transportieren und dort absinken zu lassen.

Im Grunde wird also nach einem schwimmenden Geundblei gesucht, das man auf einen kurzen Ruck hin sinken lassen kann, die Schrotpatrone ist nur eine Lösung dafür und vielleicht nicht die beste- dann hat man die blöde, Wassergefüllte plastikröhre auf der Schnur,  ohne eine Möglichkeit das Gewicht zu wählen. Vom Anhiebhemmung, Hängergefahr, und Seetüchtigkeit  ganz zu schweigen.

Vielleicht kann man eine zweiteilige Lösung konstruieren, mit einem Einweg-Schwimmkörper, und dennoch eine leichte Sensible und flexible Grundmontage bewahren.

Als Einwegschwimmkörper könnte heftig getoasteste, auf Nutzlastgrösse zugeschnittenes Samys dienen. Man könnte das Bleigewicht dadrauf legen, etwas andrücken, und gerne mit einem Tropfen Mystic sichern.
Zwischen Blei und Wirbel (Stopper, Perle, whateva) könnte man einen von diesen Boillispiessen in Metall oder Plastik auffädeln, und damit das ganze in der 'Trägerestufe" verankern- bis sie an ihren Bestimmungsort gestiftet ist.
Ein kleiner Ruck, oder ein einfaches Stoppen der Drift, die Montage lösst sich und erreicht ihren Bestimmungsort.
Also so etwa, aber ich bin mir sicher es gibt noch unzählige andere und vermutlich bessere Lösungen, hier das Prinzip und die Komponenten:






Und hier montiert und "scharf" (keine Angst, die Gezeigte Toastscheibe trägt die Bomb, habs getestet)





All das und noch viel mehr (Stöckchen mit PVA, dressierte Otter, Yps-Gummizug-Uboote und andere Grüntisch-Walkeritischen, g.w.s.N. Klöterpatente ) könnte man tun.


Was ich aber ehrlich gesagt tun würde, ist, geschmeidig und leise wie ein Luchs, oder vielleicht auch ein Mäuschen, mich so nah es geht an die verdächtige Stelle anzupirschen, 10 Minuten lang mit der Umgebung zu verschmelzen, und mit Hilfe einer kurzen Gerte und eines Unterarmschwungs meine durch Verwendung eines 7g Dropshotstäbchens extrem diskrete und präzise Montage einzubringen,
Und einfach die max. 20 Minuten abwarten, die es braucht, bis auch scheue, listige Veteranen wieder vertrauensvoll nach dem Köder greifen, Der Yates (g.w.s.N.) stehe mir bei. Und Wenn's nicht klappt, komm ich ne Stunde später wieder.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ähmmm, hast Du das in Deiner Jugend von Mac Gyver abgeschaut oder ist die diskret ins Zielgebiet treibende Toastbrotscheibe Deine Kreation?
Ich bin platt, und das ist noch äußerst zurückhaltend formuliert.

Tja, ich habe schwerste Bleie (über ne Unze!), monströse Haken und sogar einen Piepser hervorgekramt - vermutlich geht es morgen zu Teichen, die den ganzen geo fordern werden. Deshalb ist auch die schwere ABU 223 medium/heavy Leger sowie ne Shakespeare 2220 am Start.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ähmmm, hast Du das in Deiner Jugend von Mac Gyver abgeschaut oder ist die diskret ins Zielgebiet treibende Toastbrotscheibe Deine Kreation?



Ich vermute, das ist schon 1mio malpubliziert worden, ich bin heute beim Lesen der Posts drauf gekommen (oder hab mich erinnert?) Weil ich neidisch auf die Schusswaffenjungs war, und die irgendwie Zweck und Mittel nicht so klarbekamen,  ausserdem weiss, das mir Die Missus niemals sowas erlauben würde.
Knäckebrot ginge auch, wäre für den Rover sogar Praktischer (Packmass, Vorbereitungszeit, Berechnung des Ausklinkzeitpunkts etc..). DIe Verankerung sollte dann aber materialbedingt z.B. über Kaugummi erfolgen.
Apropos:

Das Dingens hier hab ich neulich im Wald bei dem K×ckwehr, wo es nur Güstern gab gefunden.  Da wurden einst Geländespiele um die Nato zu trollen abgehalten. Schätze, ich ich geb's dem kleinen Angelschüler, der soll mal drauf rumkloppen, ob man nicht  da auch so eine Selbstsinkmontage wie oben genannt draus machen kann. Findet der kleine Matz bestimmt cooler als Toastbrotschiffchen, und bis er berufstätig ist, wird ja auch die Spracheingabesoftware perfektioniert sein




EDIT: Köder auf einem Blattschiffchen abtreiben zu lassen, und dann runterzuziehen findet sich bereits bei Walton, und in der Folge wirds bis in die 50er/60er erwähnt- ist also eine bewährte uralte Taktik.


----------



## geomas

Naja, meine Boss-Cypriniden-Methoden sind lächerlich zart im Vergleich zu den Praktiken der Carp-Hunter. 
Zu leichtfertig darf ich nicht an die Sache herangehen: zu oft verlor ich Fisch samt Haken in irgendwelchen Schilfsäumen.
Der Piepser ist in der Tasche, gut möglich, daß er dort bleiben wird.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Naja, meine Boss-Cypriniden-Methoden sind lächerlich zart im Vergleich zu den Praktiken der Carp-Hunter.
> Zu leichtfertig darf ich nicht an die Sache herangehen: zu oft verlor ich Fisch samt Haken in irgendwelchen Schilfsäumen.
> Der Piepser ist in der Tasche, gut möglich, daß er dort bleiben wird.


Hast Du denn Ruten, mit denen Du auch den grossen Jungs Paroli bieten kannst? Ist ja auch ne soziale Frage- da werden ja viele Montagen im Wasser sein, und da kann ein sanfter, raumgebender Drill ja nicht so opportun sein..


----------



## Minimax

,


----------



## Mescalero

Kurzer Bericht von gestern:
Eigentlich ist der Forellenbach nur eine gute halbe Stunde entfernt, wegen einer Baustelle und der fiesen Umleitung ist es aber jetzt mehr als eine Stunde und schlimmes Gegurke durch winzige Siedlungen ohne Strom und Wasser, über löchrige Straßen mit Pferdefuhrwerken überall....sonst wäre ich öfter da.
Nach der Anreise habe ich die Gummigaloschen übergezogen und eine Rute zum Nymphen in Bäume schnippen und eine für Maden mitgenommen. Schon während des Fußweges fielen mir die Brückendöbel wieder auf (ich hatte schon einmal darüber geschrieben, niemand bekommt einen davon rausgeangelt), richtige Specimen mit 50+ sind dabei.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich bin flussaufwärts gestapft bis zu einer etwas breiteren Stelle, die ausnahmsweise nicht komplett überwuchert war, sodass hier die Rute geschwungen werden konnte. Das habe ich eine Weile erfolglos praktiziert (von wegen Döbel sind dumm - die zogen drei, vier Meter von mir entfernt seelenruhig ihre Bahnen, GENAU wissend dass die Nymphe nicht echt ist und einen Haken besitzt). 

In den Pausen kam die kurze Rute zum Einsatz, mit Made und 20er Haken auf Elritze. Jeder Schwarm, meist so 25 Tiere, den ich gesehen habe, lebte offensichtlich symbiotisch mit kleinen Schmerlen. Immer lungerten ein paar Fische am Grund während die Elritzen oberhalb herumschnippten. 
Für die Schmerlen und kleinen Elritzen war die Made schon zu groß, ich konnte aber ein paar mittlere fangen.

Nebenbei hielt ich, nicht nur aber auch wg. Minimax, Ausschau nach Groppen. 
Dann verdunkelte sich ziemlich zügig der Himmel, es gab Wind und fünf Minuten später einen Wolkenbruch. Ich flüchtete unter eine Weide und wartete das Schlimmste ab. Natürlich bin ich trotzdem nass geworden.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Wie auch bei Slappy war der Spuk schnell wieder vorbei und ich konnte mich den Gobios widmen, ein paar kleinere hatte ich vorher schon entdeckt. Eine wurde direkt angeworfen, sogar mit der Made angestupst, Made vor die Nase gehalten, vor den Augen wippen gelassen, nix. Sie ist dann entnervt in ihrem Loch verschwunden.
Ein anderer deutlich größerer Fisch lugte nur zur Hälfte unter einem Stein hervor. Köder hingehalten - schnapp! Dummerweise hatte ich mein Gepäck am Ufer geparkt und musste mit dem Fisch in der Hand durch den halben Bach latschen, dabei ist es dann passiert: sie ist mir aus der Hand geflutscht. 
Ich hätte ein Foto schießen können, die Groppe lag direkt vor meinen Füßen, aber verloren ist nicht gefangen und zählt nicht. Als ich ihr die Made erneut hingehalten habe, hat sie mir einen Vogel gezeigt und ist unter dem nächstbesten Stein verschwunden.

Danach habe ich keine mehr gesehen, hatte einen Hänger mit Abriss und an der Nymphe musste nach jedem fucking Wurf der Algenschmodder entfernt werden, sodass ich aufgab. 

Im sogenannten Forellenbach gab es keine einzige Forelle für mich, wahrscheinlich haben sich die Vereinsleute Döbelnachwuchs als Forellenbrut andrehen lassen. Und der beißt auch nicht....

Es war trotz mäßigen Erfolges ein Traum. Im Bach waten hat schon was, ziemlich intensiv jedenfalls und die etwas andere Perspektive ist eine willkommene Abwechslung. 
Ich brauche dringend eine vernünftige Polbrille, meine billige taugt einfach nix.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit durfte ich den Sonnenaufgang über der Aller bei Verden genießen. Wäre am liebsten an der nächsten Station wieder ausgestiegen und zum Fischen gefahren. Euch allen wünsche ich einen ebenso schönen Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## TobBok

Moin,

ich hab am Wochenende spontan einen 150 Kilometer-Trip an die Elbe gemacht, eigtl auf Zander, wurde dann aber Ükeliger als gedacht,
dazu in einem weiteren Post später mehr.

Ich denke jedem hier ist bewusst, dass die Elbe als Fluss sowohl Rapfen als auch Alande und Döbel beheimatet, also ein vortrefflicher Ort um Fischarten zu verwechseln...
Die Unterscheidung von Döbel vs Aland/Rapfen ist ja recht einfach. Afterflosse aufziehen, Form checken, fertig.

Vor etwas über 10 Monaten habe ich zum Herbstbeginn einen Fisch im Celler Hafen gefangen, den ich Recht fix als Rapfen identifiziert hatte.
Denn Alande gibt es im Celler Aller-Abschnitt eigentlich nicht und sind wenn überhaupt hinterm Oldauer Wehr aus der Leine aufsteigend zu finden.
Außerdem geschah der Fang direkt unter der Oberfläche auf einem kleinen Blinker und im Celler Hafen zeigte sich über den Tag hinweg immer wieder das typische "Rapfengejage" mitten im Hafenbecken.
Ich war mir dementsprechend Recht sicher....






Dann war ich gestern an der Elbe und hab auf Grund zwischen zwei Buhnen mit Tauwurm folgenden Fisch gefangen...






Die ähnliche Größe der Fische ist sicherlich nur Zufall - aber die Methoden wie sie gefangen wurden, und wo sie gefangen wurden hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich die arttechnische Zuordnung nun doch hinterfrage.

Beim zweiten Bild spricht quasi ALLES für Aland.
Insbesondere die Form der Flossen und die Form der Maulspalte...
Bei der Zuordnung des Fisches aus der Aller bin ich mir nun nicht mehr wirklich sicher.

Elbe-Bericht folgt später...


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Apropos:
> 
> Das Dingens hier hab ich neulich im Wald bei dem K×ckwehr, wo es nur Güstern gab gefunden.  Da wurden einst Geländespiele um die Nato zu trollen abgehalten. *Schätze, ich ich geb's dem kleinen Angelschüler, der soll mal drauf rumkloppen, ob man nicht  da auch so eine Selbstsinkmontage wie oben genannt draus machen kann.* Findet der kleine Matz bestimmt cooler als Toastbrotschiffchen, und bis er berufstätig ist, wird ja auch die Spracheingabesoftware perfektioniert sein
> Anhang anzeigen 351841
> 
> EDIT: Köder auf einem Blattschiffchen abtreiben zu lassen, und dann runterzuziehen findet sich bereits bei Walton, und in der Folge wirds bis in die 50er/60er erwähnt- ist also eine bewährte uralte Taktik.


Das machst du doch hoffentlich nicht, lieber Minimax! Das könnte sonst u. U. für deinen kleinen Angelschüler schwer in die Hose gehen...

LG Wolfgang


----------



## Mescalero

@TobBok 
Da bin ich aber mal auf die Einschätzungen der Flussangler gespannt. 
Spontan waren das für mich Döbel (habe noch nie einen Rapfen gefangen) aber die Afterflosse ist natürlich ein K.O.-Argument. Allerdings sollen auch zahlreiche Hybriden herumschwimmen.


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> @TobBok
> Da bin ich aber mal auf die Einschätzungen der Flussangler gespannt.
> Spontan waren das für mich Döbel (habe noch nie einen Rapfen gefangen) aber die Afterflosse ist natürlich ein K.O.-Argument. Allerdings sollen auch zahlreiche Hybriden herumschwimmen.



Habe in der Aller Döbel auf Spinnrute gefangen. Der typische Aller-Döbel ist fast goldfarbend wie eine Rotfeder.
Dazu eben die Afterflosse, was aus Schutzgründen der Rapfen, die es hier gibt und die nicht entnommen werden dürfen, immer mein erster Griff ist....
Hatte auf der Spinnrute gestern auch einen Döbel gefangen, dieser hatte auch eher die typisch dunklere Schuppenfarbe von Döbeln.
Deshalb kann ich mir bei beiden Fischen fast absolut sicher sein, dass es KEINE Döbel sind, weil ich quasi Bilder von Vergleichsfischen habe. 

Aber das Aland vs Rapfen Dillema hat sich zum ersten Mal präsentiert.
Grade weil das erste eigtl kaum ein Aland sein kann - wir haben in der Aller diese Fischart bei Celle so gut wie gar nicht vorkommend...

Anhand der Schuppen an der Seitenlinie ist der erste Fisch (72 Schuppen!) quasi zu 100% ein Rapfen.

Beim zweiten Bild hab ich Genie leider die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie verdeckt - es lassen sich irgendwas bei um die 58-66 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie vermuten.
Sowohl Aland als auch Rapfen wäre möglich...

Beide Fische hätten für Rapfen eine Recht kleine Futterluke.
Der zweite Fisch hat dazu auch noch ein sehr endständiges Maul gehabt.


----------



## geomas

Heute wird der Ükel wohl einen weiteren Meilenstein nehmen. Und zwar einen von beeindruckenden Ausmaßen. 
Das ist doch sicher oder mindestens hoffentlich das passende Stichwort für den Stammtischgründer und Friedfischbezwinger schlechthin, unseren @Fantastic Fishing  , mal wieder einzuschauen.
So ich schlag mich dann erstmal in die Mecklenburger Büsche.


----------



## Tobias85

Unser Georg hat Recht...Wahnsinn, wie weit es der Ükel gebracht hat...

@TobBok: Mit 72 Schuppen ist der erste Fisch dann definitiv kein Aland mehr, selbst für den Aland ist das ja schon an der oberen Schuppenanzahlgrenze. Also land, Maulspalte hin oder her. Vorgestern beim Angeln hatte mein Angelbuddy ein paar Mikro-Döbel gestippt. Er war auch erst am überlegen, ob es junge Rapfen sind, wegen der Maulspalte und der nicht deutlich konkaven Afterflosse hab ich sie ihm dann als Döbel verkauft - dank deinem Beitrag komme ich jetzt auch ins grübeln und schätze, dass es wohl tatsächlich Jungrapfen waren.


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax:

Wahnsinn, um die Uhrzeit baust du noch Toast-Schiffchen! Spannende Sache und sicher brauchbar. Besonders erstaunlich, wie viel das Toast dann trägt.
An kleine Baumrinden-Schiffchen dachte ich auch schon, aber da wie auch beim Toast stört mich die Nichtwiederverwendbarkeit und die aufwändigere Beschaffung im Gegensatz zu nem Patronenblei aus der Box. Wenn ich die Tage Zeit zum basteln habe, probiere ich mal etwas rum mit dem Kupferrohr, verlängern und tarnen in einem Schritt ist der Plan.

Aber wenn selbst die scheuen Dickköpfe nach einer halben Stunde schon wieder vertrauen fassen, dann wäre anschleichen und werfen ja tatsächlich eine Option. Ich hätte erwartet, dass der Spot (wir reden bei meinem Gumpen ja nur von 3m x 1,5m) dann für deutlich länger döbel-inaktiv bleibt. Muss ich wohl einfach mal ausprobieren.

(PS: Meine Zitierfunktion lädt derzeit auch nichts, wenn ich Zitate einfügen will...vielleicht ein Board-Problem?)


----------



## TobBok

Bericht: Abenteuer Elbe 25.07.2020 - Poggenort, Barförde - Buhnenangeln für Ükel-Fans

Moin,

Freitag Abend entschied ich mich spontan dafür, einfach mal das Angeln an der Elbe zu testen, nachdem sich bei mir die Lust nach dem Zander-Abenteuer urplötzlich rief.
Also Spinnruten ins Auto, zwei mittelschwere Grundruten hab ich eh immer im Auto, und los gings Samstag Morgen.
Einen 10er Tauwürmer und ein paar Dendrobenas in Lüneburg beschafft....
Erstmal durch 4 Umleitungen zwischen Celle und Elbe-Ufer, Mensch hatte ich noch eine Lust zu angeln, so fertig war ich nur von der Fahrt.
Also, alles rausgekramt, pro-forma auch die Grundruten mitgeschleppt, auf einer freien Buhne breit gemacht und GuFi hier, GuFi dort geworfen.
Auf GuFi fingen sowohl ich noch die Angler auf den anderen Buhnen etwas - also spontan eine Stufe leichter gegangen und hab mit nem Spinner vor und auch neben der Buhne rumgefuchtelt. Nach 3 Würfen...der erste Biss. Der Jagdinstinkt war geweckt - 5 weitere Würfe. Der Anschlag saß.
Der Puls ging höher, der Fisch wehrte sich kräftigst.
Noch Unterwasser manövrierte ich ihn aus dem Haupstrom ins Kehrwasser, dort kam der Fisch dann hoch, einer schöner 35er Döbel!!!
Als ich über Stock und Stein zum Kescher griff, schauten die Ortsansässigen nicht schlecht, als der Amateur den Fisch kescherte.






Als weitere Bisse ausblieben, entschied ich mich spontan umzusteigen - Raubfische bissen nicht mehr, aber es schienen ja hungrige Weißfische vor Ort zu sein.

Ich baute also meine 2 Grundruten auf, Dreibein zwischen die Steine....
Beide Montagen ganz simpel auf Durchlauf gestellt. Auf die Rute für den Zwischenraum kam ein 40 Gramm Birnenblei, an die andere ein 60 Gramm Karpfenblei - dies legte ich zwischen Kehrströmung vor der Buhne und Hauptstrom und stellte sicher, das es fest verankert lag. Der Tauwurm an dieser Rute sollte schön in den Wirbeln spielen. 4er Wurmhaken an jede Rute, und ab gings. Bissanzeiger in die Schnur und das große Warten began.

Der erste Biss kam fast sofort auf der Rute in der Kehrstörmung. Der Aal-Bissanzeiger heulte auf, die Rute war krum.
Ich setzte beherzt den Anschlag und fing an zu Kurbeln, nicht dass sich ein Aal dort festsetzt. Kurze Zeit später kam ein wunderschöner 28er Barsch zum Vorschein, der sich extrem kräftig gegen den Drill wehrte, aber chancenlos war.





Im Anschluss bestückte ich die Rute neu und warf sie wieder an die gleiche Stelle. Dort sollte es jetzt erstmal ruhig bleiben.
Einige Stunden vergingen, dann kam ein bis auf der leichten Rute im Stillwasser zwischen den Buhnen, die Rute war leicht krum, also nichts Großes.
Dennoch eingeholt. Dabei kam der Fisch zum Vorschein, den ich immernoch versuche zu identifizieren (siehe vorheriger Post!).
Aus Zweifel an der Art (Rapfen erst über 50 cm in Niedersachsens Elbeseite entnahmefähig) ging der Fisch wieder zurück.
Abgesehen davon sind Alande kein kulinarisches Highlight....(Döbel sind da etwas Anderes!)





Wie dem auch sei, Rute bestückt, wieder ausgeworfen, dort sollte sich für den Rest des Tages nichts mehr Tun...leider!
An der anderen Rute ruckte es genau in der Phase, in der wir aufräumen wollten noch einmal ganz leicht. Ich schob es auf die Strömung, aber beim Einkurbeln kam tatsächlich ein Aal an die Oberfläche. Da er schon blutete (entschuldigt daher die roten Flecken auf dem Bild) und entsprechend lediert war (sowie mit 47 cm entnehmbar) taten wir, was getan werden musste und versorgten den Fisch waidgerecht.





Ein spannender Tag an der Elbe und ein absolut untypischer Einstand für einen Elbe-Neuling.
Beim nächsten Mal komme ich mit Feeder-Ausrüstung wieder, mein Jagdinstinkt ist geweckt!

Exkurs, 26.07.2020 - der Celler Hafen und ein einziger Tauwurm

Wie euch allen bekannt ist...das Wetter war gestern eher mittelprächtig.
Nachdem es sich gegen 15 Uhr dann beruhigt hatte, entschied ich mich nach einem Blick auf den einen Tauwurm, den ich noch parat hatte, spontan an den Celler Yachthafen zu fahren, mit einer Grundrute im Gepäck. Ich baute alles in aller Ruhe auf, war eigentlich fast nur da um die Ruhe zu genießen....
Gegen 16:15 heulte der Aal-Bissanzeiger auf, etwas riss die recht schwere Grundrute fast vom Dreibein. Etwas hing an der Schnur.
Ich holte etwas Schnur ein, Widerstand in ordentlicher Stärke....Ich verzichtete auf den Anschlag, was hing das hing dort nun.
Nach 3 Minuten staunte ich nicht schlecht als an der Spundwand vor meinen Füßen eine kleine Tinca hochkam.
In Weltretter-Manier griff ich meinen Kescher und hing fast halb von der Spundwand um den Fisch ordentlich zu landen.
Am Maßband zeigte sich dann eine kleine Schleie mit 26 cm. Was für ein schöner Fisch!
Und was für ein überraschend schöner Abschluss zu einem sehr sehr schönen Wochenende mit viel Abwechselung!


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Unser Georg hat Recht...Wahnsinn, wie weit es der Ükel gebracht hat...
> 
> @TobBok: Mit 72 Schuppen ist der erste Fisch dann definitiv kein Aland mehr, selbst für den Aland ist das ja schon an der oberen Schuppenanzahlgrenze. Also land, Maulspalte hin oder her. Vorgestern beim Angeln hatte mein Angelbuddy ein paar Mikro-Döbel gestippt. Er war auch erst am überlegen, ob es junge Rapfen sind, wegen der Maulspalte und der nicht deutlich konkaven Afterflosse hab ich sie ihm dann als Döbel verkauft - dank deinem Beitrag komme ich jetzt auch ins grübeln und schätze, dass es wohl tatsächlich Jungrapfen waren.



1) mit 72 Schuppen ists selbst für Rapfen am oberen Ende....Aland hört meines Wissens bei 60? Schuppen an der Seitenlinie auf.

2) Ich müsste mich mal damit beschäftigen, wie sich junge Rapfen entwickeln und ob sich die oberständige Maulspalte erst im adulten Alter entwickelt.
In jedem Fall schwimmt mein Aland-Rapfen-Wasauchimmer wieder in der Elbe rum. Ich gehe nicht das Risiko ein, einen potenziell untermaßigen Fisch mit mir herum zu schleppen. Für mich ists mittlerweile eher ein Rapfen als ein Aland, nachdem ich die Bilder mehrfach verglichen hab.

In jedem Fall fahre ich Ende September Richtung Dänemark an die Harte-Dons-Seenplatte bei Kolding. Dort gibt es Aland in rauhen Mengen.
Als Aller-Angler hatte ich noch keinen Aland an der Schnur und er fehlt mir noch in meiner Ükel-Liste.....
Dort gibt es weder Rapfen noch Döbel...heißt ...was dort hängt ist dann zu 100% ein Aland - bzw wie die Dänen sagen: Ein Rinte-Fiske.


----------



## Tobias85

Genau, Aland bis 60, Rapfen (laut dem Blinker-Booklet zur Friedfischbestimmung) 65 bis 73.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Minimax Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und entsorgt das Teil fachgerecht.

Und falls jemand noch auf andere Ideen kommt, auch eine Kunststoffplatzpatr. geht durch ihr eigenes Gewicht unter, das geht also auch nicht.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau, Aland bis 60, Rapfen (laut dem Blinker-Booklet zur Friedfischbestimmung) 65 bis 73.


Ja genau so etwas habe ich noch im Hinterkopf.
Ich bin dafür, dass Rapfen, Aland und Döbel seperate Fahrgestellnummern erhalten, damit man sie endlich ordentlich auseinander halten kann...

(bzw beim nächsten Aland-Rapfen sonst was mache ich einfach gleich ein vernünftiges Bild mit den Seitenlinien-Schuppen, dann brauch ich hinterher nicht zu rätseln, naja nacher ist man immer schlauer! und das obwohl ich mir recht sicher bin, dass ich eigtl Aland und Rapfen ganz gut auseinanderhalten kann...aber die Jungfische sind immer etwas schwieriger...)


----------



## Mescalero

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Minimax Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und entsorgt das Teil fachgerecht.
> 
> Und falls jemand noch auf andere Ideen kommt, auch eine Kunststoffplatzpatr. geht durch ihr eigenes Gewicht unter, das geht also auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351869


Die Schrotpatronen, an die ich mich erinnern kann, waren verhältnismäßig dicker und kürzer als deine Platzpatrone. Keine Ahnung, ob das etwas ausmacht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Schrotpatronen, an die ich mich erinnern kann, waren verhältnismäßig dicker und kürzer als deine Platzpatrone. Keine Ahnung, ob das etwas ausmacht.


Klar, mehr Inhalt dadurch mehr Verdrängung dadurch mehr Tragkraft. Habe es mal mit einem Kunststoffflaschen-Deckel probiert, der trägt den Wirbel und ein grosses Schrottblei, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
aber in der Strömung glaube ich nicht, daß er lange Treiben wird durch die Wellen.


----------



## Mescalero

Das Glück, das Wetter und die Madamm sind mir hold! 
Ich packe meine 7 Sachen zusammen und fahre nochmals an den kühlen Bach. Taktik wird etwas geändert und den bescheidenen Fähigkeiten entsprechend modifiziert. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Plumsangeln!


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Glück, das Wetter und die Madamm sind mir hold!
> Ich packe meine 7 Sachen zusammen und fahre nochmals an den kühlen Bach. Taktik wird etwas geändert und den bescheidenen Fähigkeiten entsprechend modifiziert. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Plumsangeln!


Wenn die Döbel noch da sind wo du sie gezeigt hast....versuch den Köder mal unter ne Krautfahne zu bringen.
Die Viecher sind bei uns in der Aller momentan alle echt aggressiv griffig. Nehmen gefühlt alles auf, was sie kriegen können.
Spinnköder, Wurm, Obst....

Grade ne Fangmeldung von nem Kumpel auf ne Weintrauben-Kette erhalten.
Im flachen Kanal, 53 cm, knappe 1,7 Kilo Kampfgewicht.


----------



## Tricast

Plumsangeln ist das Stichwort auf das ich gewartet habe. Am Samstag waren wir auch mal wieder los an unseren bekannten Teich und wollten mal sehen was in aller Herrgotsfrühe so geht. Der Wecker klingelte um 2:30 und um 3:00 ritten wir vom Hof. Um 4:00 waren die Ruten im Wasser und still ruhte der See. Frau Hübner war wie fast immer mit ihrer Feederrute als erste am Start. Ich mußte noch die Pellets einweichen und mit meinem Gerödel in die hinterste Ecke marschieren. War aber nicht so schlimm da ich ja jetzt auch ein Klapphocker-Angler geworden bin. Ein Mann, eine Rute, und zwar die 7 ft River Ambusch, und bisschen Kleinkram. Waren bestimmt nicht mehr als 20 kg! Ich wollte es mal wieder mit Pellets und kleinen Boilies versuchen. Gleich vorweg: Ich tue mich noch schwer damit die richtige Zeit für das Wässern der Pellets zu finden. Geangelt wurde mit einem Hybridfeeder der Marke Guru in 28 gr. und als Köder kam ein 8 mm Yello Berry der Firma Matchbaits ans Haar. Der Haken war ein Guru MWGB in der Größe 12 an einem 12 cm langen Vorfach. Wie schon geschrieben, mit der Einweichzeit der Pellets stehe ich auf Kriegsfuß und die Pellets wollten nicht so "kleben" wie ich mir das vorstellte. Aber ich möchte mich da etwas einfuchsen denn ich habe ein Sammelsurium an kleinen Boilies als Wafter, Pop Up und Bumbells. Geangelt habe ich in der Nähe eines überhängenden Baumes ca. 10 m entfernt. Was soll ich sagen: Still ruht der See. Frau Hübner hatte mittlerweile die ersten kleineren Fischies und ich saß mir den Allerwertesten wund. Eigentlich hatte ich mir mehr versprochen gerade um diese Uhrzeit doch es sollte nicht sein. Irgendwann habe ich entnervt aufgegeben und bin mit dem Feeder weiter raus in die Seemitte. Es dauerte auch nicht lange und schon bog sich die Spitze der Rute; die Rute angehoben und es hing ein Fisch am anderen Ende. Zum Vorschein kam ein Brassen der 40 cm Klasse. Also wieder die Pellets in den Feeder gedrückt was immer noch nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit geschah und ab dafür. Ich konnte noch zwei weitere Brassen in der Größenordnung fangen, dann haben wir die Zelte um 7:00 abgebrochen.
Mein Fazit: Zwar weniger Fisch als mit einem Futterkorb und 70 cm Vorfach mit Maden aber dafür größer. Ich bleibe jedenfalls am Ball, es muß doch mit dem zugehen wenn wir da keinen Dreh rankriegen. Jedenfalls haben wir am Nachmittag noch einen Ausflug in einen Angelladen gemacht und noch Pellets gekauft. Sonubaits F1 und Bloodworm. Aber bei den Preisen muß ich mich nach einer anderen Quelle umschauen. Werde mal der Mühle einen Besuch abstatten und nach Hühner- oder Kaninchenfutter Pellets schauen und probieren. Auch bei Christian Heymanns (Succesful Baits) bin ich fündig geworden. Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie sich die Geschichte weiter entwickelt. Jetzt will Frau Hübner versuchen mal in die Nacht rein zu angeln ob dann die Ergebnisse besser werden. Wir werden sehen und bleiben gespannt auf die Dinge die da kommen werden. Übrigens, da ich mir ja für mein Senioren-Funktelefon extra eine Micro SD Speicherkarte besorgt habe, um für Euch auch mal Bilder machen zu können, war das die Gelegenheit voller Stolz mal den kleinen Brassen abzulichten. Aber was soll ich sagen, die Bildqualität war dermassen schlecht dass ich darauf verzichtet habe es hier einzustellen. Wünsche allen ein Petri und erfolgreiche Tage am Wasser.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Bei der Haftfähigkeit von Pellets behelfe ich mir gerne mit einer kleinen(!) Prise PV-1. Da Zeug klebt ja wie Hulle, ist aber, Dank der Melasse, gut wasserlöslich. Aber auch da muss man sich etwas reinfuxen, was die Anteile angeht. Als Trennmittel gebe ich dabei einen Tropfen Aromaöl auf die Flächen der Mould, damit sich alles wieder am Stück lösen lässt.


----------



## Papamopps

Ich finde den Punkt "viel weniger Futter" als beim Classic echt bemerkenswert. 
Also so war es bei mir.


----------



## Minimax

@Mescalero:
Oje, ich hab da wohl ein Missverständnis hervorgerufen: Mit "gobio" meinte ich den Gobio Gobio, nicht die Cottus gobio -an so einen für mich exotischen kleinen Wasserdrachen dachte ich garnicht hier in meinem harschen nördlichen und flachen Regionen -das tut mir leid, ich wollte Dir nur die Queste mit einem vielleicht etwas
leichter zu erlangenden Fisch erleichtern.
Andererseits freue ich mich und ziehe den Hut, Das Du offenbar auch diese Spezies lokalisieren konntest. Für Euch südlichen Ükels aus den lieblichen Hügelländern mit den kleinen klaren Bächen ist es vielleicht schwer vorstellbar, aber hier im flachen Norden ist diese bunte Welt der seltsamen Kleinfische ganz unbekannt, bzw. bleit weitgehend in unseren tieferen, trüberen Gewässern verborgen  

@Skott @Hecht100+ Hahaha Nein, ich hatte nicht vor, dem Jungen eine Patrone (oder andere gefährliche Gegenstände) anzudrehen, das war, wie so oft ein Scherz. Ausserdem wird die Missus das Ding ohnehin bald entdecken und mir wegnehmen, die hat damals schon mein Luftgewehr aus Kindertagen eingezogen und versteckt. Und auch meine Idee, zu Halloween Böller, Streichhölzer und kleiner-Feigling-Flaschen zu verteilen hat sie sabotiert. (Scherz! Scherz!)

hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Ich merke schon, die Missus führt ein strenges Regiment.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Die ist aber auch eine Spassbremse. Betrunkene und mit Sprengstoffen versehene Kinder an Halloween hätten sicher einen hohen Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> Es dauerte auch nicht lange und schon bog sich die Spitze der Rute; die Rute angehoben und es hing ein Fisch am anderen Ende. Zum Vorschein kam ein Brassen der 40 cm Klasse. Also wieder die Pellets in den Feeder gedrückt was immer noch nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit geschah und ab dafür. Ich konnte noch zwei weitere Brassen in der Größenordnung fangen, dann haben wir die Zelte um 7:00 abgebrochen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Heinz, erstmal Petri zu den Brassen und den kleinen Fischis deiner besseren Seite. 

Zum Fressverhalten von Brassen kann ich da noch sagen, dass ich dieses Jahr in einem flachen alten Bewässerungskanal, der von der Aller an einem Wehr abgeht, wundersame Dinge beobachten konnte. Der Kanal ist recht flach auf den ersten 2 Metern, maximal 40 Zentimeter, dann fällt er innerhalb von 50 cm an einer Kante auf 1,3 Meter ab. Das Wasser ist glasklar, wenig wühlende Fische, vielen Wasserpflanzen sei dank. Es gibt aber einige Brassen die immer wieder gerne zwischen die Wasserrosen ziehen - aus dem tieferen Teil zwischen den Feldern wandern die beobachtbar alle paar Tage einige Kilometer bis an diese Stelle zum Gründeln.

Wir haben dann mal getestet mit einer alten Futterspirale wie die Brassen im flachen Bereich reagieren.
Am Liebsten mochten sie die Spirale von der das pelletartige Futter die Kante herunter rutschte und sie nicht tief tauchen oder aufsteigen mussten. Vllt gibt es so eine Zone auch an deinem Teich, wo man das ausnutzen könnte. 
(den Köder haben wir dann so gelegt, dass er im Strom der Plumpspellets lag, 2 Brassen in 15 Minuten!)


----------



## Tricast

@TobBok : Danke für Deinen Hinweis, nur der Teich ist eher eine Badewanne. Ich denke eher im Schatten des überhängenden Baumes hatt ein Hecht sein Quartier bezogen. IN unmittelbarer Nähe wollte auch beim letzten mal schon nichts beissen. Vielleicht schaffe ich mir ja noch mal eine Unterwasserkamera an (wenn Frau Hübner mitspielt), die kosten ja auch nicht die Welt. Finde es jedenfalls immer interessant wenn ich solche Aufnahmen sehe wie sich die Fische verhalten und einen großen Bogen um den Köder machen.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> @TobBok : Danke für Deinen Hinweis, nur der Teich ist eher eine Badewanne. Ich denke eher im Schatten des überhängenden Baumes hatt ein Hecht sein Quartier bezogen. IN unmittelbarer Nähe wollte auch beim letzten mal schon nichts beissen. Vielleicht schaffe ich mir ja noch mal eine Unterwasserkamera an (wenn Frau Hübner mitspielt), die kosten ja auch nicht die Welt. Finde es jedenfalls immer interessant wenn ich solche Aufnahmen sehe wie sich die Fische verhalten und einen großen Bogen um den Köder machen.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Selbst eine Badewanne muss doch irgendwo eine etwas steilere Kante haben.
Ich habe immer wieder das Gefühl, dass grade die erfahrenen, betagten Fischen den Pelletködern im horizontalen Bereich mehr Argwohn entgegen bringen, als wenn der Köder sich für den Fisch von der gelernte "Gefahrquelle" Spirale/Futterkorb wegbewegt.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Selbst eine Badewanne muss doch irgendwo eine etwas steilere Kante haben.
> Ich habe immer wieder das Gefühl, dass grade die erfahrenen, betagten Fischen den Pelletködern im horizontalen Bereich mehr Argwohn entgegen bringen, als wenn der Köder sich für den Fisch von der gelernte "Gefahrquelle" Spirale/Futterkorb wegbewegt.


Was aber dann voraussetzen würde, dass sie mindestens einmal am Haken hingen, sich das merken und logisch verarbeiten können.


----------



## Tricast

Bei dieser Angelei ist das Vorfach ja nur 10 cm lang. Der Köder kann also nicht weit vom Feeder liegen. Beim klassischen Feeder mit Vorfächern um die 75 cm hat man da natürlich Spielraum für die Köderpräsentation. Auch die Badewanne hat natürlich Struktur in begrenzten Rahmen. Aber das Ufer geht gleich auf über 1 m runter und der Teich hat eine Durchschnittstiefe von 2 m. Aber wir werden uns rantasten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Was aber dann voraussetzen würde, dass sie mindestens einmal am Haken hingen, sich das merken und logisch verarbeiten können.


Ist durchaus ein Faktor - Brassen sind aber selten solitäre Fische, sondern durchaus "schwarmintelligent".
Zumindest ist das die Erfahrung, die ich an Baggerseen und dem Kanal beobachten könnte.
Wenn ein Teil der Gruppe durch vorherige Erfahrungen negativ beeinflusst ist, kann dies den gesamten Angelerfolg beeinflussen, weil die Fische ihr Verhalten anpassen.
Gruppendynamik bei Karpfenartigen ist nen spannendes Thema.


----------



## Andal

Wobei aber diese Schwarmintelligenz entsprechend der Altersstruktur abnehmend ist. Je größer die Einzelfisch, desto geringer die Stückzahlen. Letzten Endes wird uns diese Frage nur ein Brassen beantworten können - wenn die Viecher nur nicht so verstockt wären!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei aber diese Schwarmintelligenz entsprechend der Altersstruktur abnehmend ist. Je größer die Einzelfisch, desto geringer die Stückzahlen. Letzten Endes wird uns diese Frage nur ein Brassen beantworten können - wenn die Viecher nur nicht so verstockt wären!


Wir haben das Glück, dass je nach Gewässer ein gesunder Bestand da ist.
An den Kieskuhlen ist Jagddruck durch Haubentaucher da.
Im Kanal klauen gerne auch mal Falken einen Fisch im flachen Wasser.
Unter den Fischen räumen bei uns gerne Welse auf.


----------



## geomas

@TobBok - Glückwunsch zum „runden Posting”!

Und allen anderen Ükeln natürlich ein Danke für das gute Miteinander am Stammtisch. 
Der ist ja sicher nicht nur mir ans Herz gewachsen und zu so etwas wie einer „virtuellen Zweitwohnung” geworden.
Also auf die nächsten 50.000 Beiträge!


----------



## geomas

Mein Ausflug aufs Land war dank der Gesellschaft zweier sehr netter Leute ein Gewinn, leider lief es anglerisch nicht wie erhofft.
Auf Mais mit Ananasaroma gabs für mich zwei lütte Plötz und an der Powerfeeder, die mit mehreren Flocken Brot am Haar bestückt war, durfte ich eine winzige Rotfeder „drillen”. Die hatte korrekt gebissen. Vermutlich hat sie wie im Rausch nach allem in Brotnähe geschnappt und den gülden glänzenden Haken erwischt.
Ganz tief in komplett unbeangelbaren Noch-Hinterm-Kraut-Bereichen hörte man größere Fische. 

Heute Abend gehts noch mal zu Fuß zum Fluß nebenan. Hab noch Erbsen im Kühlschrank, damit kann ich es so richtig krachen lassen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax : Ich merke schon, die Missus führt ein strenges Regiment.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Der Ring, der eine, legt den Grundstein dessen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe ne Grundel aus dem Fluss zu vermelden, sogar auf Brotköder, dauernd zuppelt was - Plage nun rundumdieUhr! 

Von daher sieht es schlecht aus mit vernünftigen Silberlingfängen oder Grünlingen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok - Glückwunsch zum „runden Posting”!
> 
> Und allen anderen Ükeln natürlich ein Danke für das gute Miteinander am Stammtisch.
> Der ist ja sicher nicht nur mir ans Herz gewachsen und zu so etwas wie einer „virtuellen Zweitwohnung” geworden.
> Also auf die nächsten 50.000 Beiträge!


Tja, verpasst, aber immerhin die 50005 nun! 

Stolze Menge, großer Haufen, ganz eigene Gesetze was das Verschütten von Postings betrifft, wirklich eine große Sache.

Das beste an Events war bisher das Treffen an der Oberweser, und dann die Treffen auf der Stippermesse.


----------



## Mescalero

Bin wieder zurück und es lief um Welten geschmeidiger als gestern. Die Brückendöbel waren noch da und ein Vereinskollege, der sich an den Fischen auch schon die Zähne ausgebissen hat.

Ich konnte einen fangen! Einen kleinen nur, wahrscheinlich war das sein erster und letzter Biss auf KuKö. Der wird alt und bucklig und 55+ und erzählt dem Nachwuchs abends am Feuer von seinem traumatischen Erlebnis als Kind...

#NdAvermeidung (@Minimax )
Das war tatsächlich ein Mistverständnis, macht aber nix, wir sind doch Sportsleute! 

Ich habe sowohl Gobio gobio als auch Cottus zu vermelden. Der Brocken von Gründling ist definitiv PB für eine lange Zeit, solche Riesenfische gibt es hier im Schlammbach nicht.

Chris Stewart (TenkaraBum) schreibt auf seiner unübersichtlichen Seite von einer Methode, mit kurzen Ruten und noch kürzerer Schnur auf Sculpin zu fischen, Mühlkoppe also. Ich habe das mal getestet und es funktioniert. Man lässt den Köder einfach in eine Felsspalte fallen und irgendwas hockt garantiert drin und beißt rein. Krebs oder Koppe. 

Später gab es noch einen etwas größeren Döbel und ein sehr schön gefärbtes Rotauge auf Made (eigentlich nicht erlaubt hier).


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das beste an Events war bisher das Treffen an der Oberweser,


Unsere Shakespeare Gespräche werde ich nicht vergessen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps

Petri an alle! Und Glückwunsch zu 50.000

Ich brauchte heute wieder Fisch und bin an den Rhein Plumsangeln

2,5h NIX...

Dann kamen die Brassen.
8x 30cm bisher.





Nur das Landen gestaltete sich schwierig...






Ps grad beim Schreiben, einen Biss versemmelt.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha Nein, ich hatte nicht vor, dem Jungen eine Patrone (oder andere gefährliche Gegenstände) anzudrehen, das war, wie so oft ein Scherz. Ausserdem wird die Missus das Ding ohnehin bald entdecken und mir wegnehmen, die hat damals schon mein Luftgewehr aus Kindertagen eingezogen und versteckt. Und auch meine Idee, zu Halloween Böller, Streichhölzer und kleiner-Feigling-Flaschen zu verteilen hat sie sabotiert. (Scherz! Scherz!)
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Minimax, bei allem Respekt, ich schätze dich wirklich sehr, aber dann solltest du deine Scherze auch wirklich als solche kennzeichnen.
Oder wie erklärst du dir sonst die Vielzahl an Warnungen und Likes von seriösen Usern?


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> Petri an alle! Und Glückwunsch zu 50.000
> 
> Ps grad beim Schreiben, einen Biss versemmelt.



Dankeschön, und ein Petri auch Dir und Deinen Kumpels, den Kormoschwänen.

Ükelverschuldete Bissverpenner haben sich, seit der Wochenend-Liveticker in Mode gekommen ist,
in meiner Praxis zu einem ernsthaften Problem entwickelt 
("So, da liegt der Köder gut, na mal sehen was die Jungs so treib- OOiuh, Fxck!")


----------



## Kochtopf

Skott schrieb:


> Minimax, bei allem Respekt, ich schätze dich wirklich sehr, aber dann solltest du deine Scherze auch wirklich als solche kennzeichnen.
> Oder wie erklärst du dir sonst die Vielzahl an Warnungen und Likes von seriösen Usern?


 Ich mag Minimaxens Scherze wie meinen Kaffee. Tiefschwarz, bitter und ohne smileys. Denn schwarzer Humor ist wie essen - hat nicht jeder


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Minimax, bei allem Respekt, ich schätze dich wirklich sehr, aber dann solltest du deine Scherze auch wirklich als solche kennzeichnen.
> Oder wie erklärst du dir sonst die Vielzahl an Warnungen und Likes von seriösen Usern?



Na, weil sie mich kennen und mögen! 
Spass beiseite, lieber Skott, Du hast ja recht, Ich versuche mich zu bessern. Ich stelle also nochmals klar: Es ist nicht richtig, Minderjährigen Zugang zu und Verfügung über Gegenstände, Einrichtungen und Fahrzeuge zu ermöglichen, die dem Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz unterliegen. Also, liebe Ükels und stille Mitleser, macht das bitte nicht zu Hause*.
Wobei sich der kleine Angelschüler bereits zu einem beinharten Konkurrenten entwickelt hat: Mir wurde zugetragen, das der junge Mann während eines Wochenendes am Meer mit seinen Eltern zahlreiche Schollen auf die Schuppen legen konnte, etwas was mir nie gelungen ist.

In eigener Sache: Meine noch nachzutragende Sonntagsangelei hat sich auf ein Stündchen zwischen zwei Gewittern beschränkt. Immerhin gabs ne Brasse der 40er Klasse endlich mal wieder getrottet (Zwei verrückte chinesische Ladies wollten das Tier für die Küche haben und näherten sich mit gezücktem Messer und Plastiktüte, mal was anderes..) und einen kleinen Döbel auf die Kingfisherrute: Kerlokiste, handmade from flyblank hin oder her, jetzt weiss ich wieder warum ich die kleine, schnelle Darent Valley so liebe.
Ganz zu Anfang trieb an einem Swim ein leider verstorbener Johnnie, gut über 45- ich habe ihn mit dem Kescher in ein Brennesselfeld bugsiert, ich glaube auch nicht, das bei seinem Ableben ANglerhand im Spiel war. Eine Schuppe habe ich behalten: Weiss einer von Euch, wie man damit ne Altersbestimmung machen kann? Geolupe und Mikroslop sind vorhanden.
hg
Euer
Minimax




*And for our friends and readers in foreign countries: Even if you are in the heavily contested Warlord/Drug traffic-business, please try to ensure that your employees are at least 18 years of age: Apart from being ethically correct it will improve the overall efficiency of their problem-solving skills (recoil compensation, survivability, stamina, raping capabilites etc.)


----------



## Slappy

Petri zu den Brassen. 

Karpfen,!!!! 

OK, nicht gefangen, aber gesehen. 

Heute hatte ich einen Zahnarzttermin. Auf dem Heimweg für 90 Minuten die Hechtrute gewedelt. Um es kurz zu machen, ich blieb Schneider. 
Wieso ich das hier schreibe, an beiden Spots konnte ich schöne große Fische sehen. Ich denke es waren Karpfen. Morgen Abend geht es mit den anderen Ruten noch mal dort hin. Der eine Spot ist allerdings sehr schwirig. Bootsanlegeplatz mit 3 Rosenfeldern. Kaum freie Fläche. Da trau ich mich nicht. Zu hoch das Risiko das die Fische sich um die Rosen schlängeln. Der 2. Spot ist die freie Fläche deutlich größer. Da werde ich es mal versuchen. Hoffentlich bleiben die Zuschauer fern. Direkt im Rücken ist ein Campingplatz.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Karpfen!!!
> Wieso ich das hier schreibe, an beiden Spots konnte ich schöne große Fische sehen. Ich denke es waren Karpfen. Morgen Abend geht es* mit den anderen Ruten* noch mal dort hin. Der eine Spot ist allerdings sehr schwirig. Bootsanlegeplatz mit 3 Rosenfeldern. Kaum freie Fläche. *Da trau ich mich nicht*.



Aber vielleicht wäre die Hechtrute mit ihrer Bossing-Power und der geflochtenen Seerosensägeschnur genau das richtige für einen Hit-and-Hold Versuch mit Schwimmbrot o.Ä. und Controller an genau diesem Spot?
Trau Dich- einer muss es tun!


----------



## Papamopps

Beim nächsten Rheinansitz an meiner Lieblingsstelle gibt es definitiv die Qual der Wahl.

Strand    --------------     vs.    ---------------    Mole

Brassen.    ‐-------------------------------           Rotaugen
Chance auf Zander.  -------------  Chance auf Zander
Brassen      --------------------- ---------   Barben Chance
Brassen  ---------------‐------------------  chance auf Barsch
Viel Glück Wels. -----------------------Viel Glück Wels
Brassen -----------------------------------  Abens Aal


Tja... ach ja.

Bequemer Weg.           Driss Latscherei
3 Stühle am Wasser   1 Stuhl am Wasser o Stein


----------



## Papamopps

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri zu den Brassen.
> 
> Karpfen,!!!!
> 
> OK, nicht gefangen, aber gesehen.
> 
> Heute hatte ich einen Zahnarzttermin. Auf dem Heimweg für 90 Minuten die Hechtrute gewedelt. Um es kurz zu machen, ich blieb Schneider.
> Wieso ich das hier schreibe, an beiden Spots konnte ich schöne große Fische sehen. Ich denke es waren Karpfen. Morgen Abend geht es mit den anderen Ruten noch mal dort hin. Der eine Spot ist allerdings sehr schwirig. Bootsanlegeplatz mit 3 Rosenfeldern. Kaum freie Fläche. Da trau ich mich nicht. Zu hoch das Risiko das die Fische sich um die Rosen schlängeln. Der 2. Spot ist die freie Fläche deutlich größer. Da werde ich es mal versuchen. Hoffentlich bleiben die Zuschauer fern. Direkt im Rücken ist ein Campingplatz.



An einem See mit Wasserskianlage, sehe ich immer beim Wakeboarden  riesen Karpfen


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> An einem See mit Wasserskianlage, sehe ich immer beim Wakeboarden  riesen Karpfen



Muss ein ganz besonderes Gewässer sein, hoffentlich hab ich nicht so viele Ätzwitze gemacht, um dort die Ewigkeit verbringen zu müssen.


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris gehen raus an @Papamopps (irgendwann muß ich mich größen Strömen auch mal anglerisch nähern), an @Mescalero (Respekt - die Hingabe, mit der Du Dich den „Kleinies” widmest, finde ich sehr beeindruckend), an @Minimax (Hoffentlich waren die asiatischen Ladies nicht sauer!) und natürlich an @Tricast (Glückwunsch, so langsam hast Du offenbar den Dreh raus mit dem MF-Korb).

Hoffentlich hab ich nüscht übersehen und bitte um Pardon, falls dem doch so sein sollte.

Heute Abend bin ich im Regen los zum Fluß nebenan, waren schöne ruhige 80 Minuten netto-Angelzeit. Einen Plötz und ne Güster konnte ich auf Erbse landen.
Geht besser - klar, aber die zum Angeln verwendete Zeit hätte ich kaum besser nutzen können.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Grundel aus dem Fluss zu vermelden, sogar auf Brotköder, dauernd zuppelt was - Plage nun rundumdieUhr!
> 
> Von daher sieht es schlecht aus mit vernünftigen Silberlingfängen oder Grünlingen.


Ich vermelde ebenfalls meine erste mit der Angel gefangene Grundel, ich müsst eig kotzen drüber.
Alternativ gab's nen schönen Hasel und ne 70er Barbe, paar schöne 30er Rotaugen gab es gratis mit dazu.
Gefangen auf Brotflocke und Maden.....super Abend gewesen.


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder am See auf Friedfisch gewesen. 
Neben den üblichen Rotaugen und Güstern gab es auch mal wieder einen Karpfen.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @phirania - was für ein schöner schlanker Schuppi!

@dawurzelsepp - Petri zu der stattlichen Barbe und den Hasel und die dicken Plötz! Schade, daß die Grundel bei Dir eingezogen ist...


----------



## Papamopps

Minimax schrieb:


> Muss ein ganz besonderes Gewässer sein, hoffentlich hab ich nicht so viele Ätzwitze gemacht, um dort die Ewigkeit verbringen zu müssen.



Bleibtreusee bei Brühl

Glasklares Wasser. Meine Frau war früher dort schwimmen, wenn ich Boarden war...bis sie ein 70+ Karpfen von unten anstupste...da hatte sie keine Lust mehr.

An dem See hatte ich meinen ersten Hecht... mot der Hand. (Ich weiß, falscher Thread)


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Alternativ gab's nen schönen Hasel und ne *70er Barbe,* paar schöne 30er Rotaugen gab es gratis mit dazu.


Petri, alter Lakoniker!




phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder am See auf Friedfisch gewesen.
> Neben den üblichen Rotaugen und Güstern gab es auch mal wieder einen Karpfen.



Ein toller Schuppi (eigentlich sind das doch die schönsten Karpfen), lieber Phirinha, danke fürs Teilen und ein herzliches Petri ins Münsterland


----------



## Papamopps

@dawurzelsepp Petri zur Barbe!!!

Ich glaub, das muss ich auch mal versuchen.
*neid*


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, lieber @phirania - was für ein schöner schlanker Schuppi!
> 
> @dawurzelsepp - Petri zu der stattlichen Barbe und den Hasel und die dicken Plötz! Schade, daß die Grundel bei Dir eingezogen ist...



Petri dank.
Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich die erste mit der Rute fange, mit der Hand unter Steinen gelang das schon vor 3 Jahren. Ebenfalls den Laich konnte ich schon sichten, schade eigentlich das diese Fische sich jetzt dauerhaft bei uns ein nisten....der Donauschifffahrt sei dank


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Bleibtreusee bei Brühl
> 
> Glasklares Wasser. Meine Frau war früher dort schwimmen, wenn ich Boarden war...bis sie ein 70+ Karpfen von unten anstupste...da hatte sie keine Lust mehr.
> 
> An dem See hatte ich meinen ersten Hecht... mot der Hand. (Ich weiß, falscher Thread)
> Anhang anzeigen 351925


Wenn du es weißt und es dennoch machst lässt das tief blicken 
Im Bleibtreusee sollen tolle Fische sein, ich geh dennoch lieber am Franziskussee, Margarethen- oder Werkstattweiher fischen. Da sind auch Granaten drin und man hat seine Ruhe vorm Wassersportpöbel und Spaziergängergesocks


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, alter Lakoniker!



  Wenn ich bedenke das ein neuer Anglerkollege ausm Ruhrgebiet erst letzte Woche ne 90er gefangen hat dann komm ich schon ab und an ins krübeln ob ich ned mal ein anderes Gewässer fischen sollte. 70cm ist schon sehr groß bei mir, PB liegt bei 78cm und bei 76 mit 9 pfd.
Viel Durchschnitt wenig große......Ich geb mich zufrieden mit dem was der Fluss so vergibt


----------



## Minimax

Papamopps schrieb:


> Bleibtreusee bei Brühl
> 
> Glasklares Wasser. Meine Frau war früher dort schwimmen, wenn ich Boarden war...bis sie ein 70+ Karpfen von unten anstupste...da hatte sie keine Lust mehr.
> 
> An dem See hatte ich meinen ersten Hecht... mot der Hand. (Ich weiß, falscher Thread)
> Anhang anzeigen 351925




Achwas mit den Hechten und Konsorten, es ging (geht) ja nur darum, das es nicht die Oberhand gewinnt, alles chic. Apropos Chic, über die Klamotten auf dem Fangfoto müssen wir dann doch noch mal sprechen.  Toller Fisch ists allemal.

Übrigens: Das neben Waterboarding-Activities und Glasklar und Neopren-Möpsen der See auch noch Bleibtreu-See heisst, bestärkt mich immer mehr in der Überzeugung,
das dieses Gewässer meine persönliche Hölle wäre.


----------



## geomas

#grundel

Ich werde es die Tage wohl mal direkt auf die Biester probieren, habe bislang erst eine einzige gefangen. 
Etwas flußabwärts (300m etwa) von meinen üblichen Angelstellen. Die Unterwarnow ist ja brackig und offiziell sogar Küstengewässer.

#tackle

Die Tage kommen wohl auch zwei neue, handliche Kescherstiele. Auf die bin ich sehr gespannt. Im Zulauf ist auch eine „Weigh Sling” in passender Größe für Brassen, Tincas und Döbels. Neulich ist mir ne Reuben Heaton Flyweight Mk zwo (max 12lb - in Unzen und Lübzern, YES!) sehr günstig zugelaufen. Das Wiegen wird sicher selten geschehen, aber dann und wann lechze ich nach einer Antwort auf die Gewichts-Frage.
Habe übrigens neulich ne interessante Tabelle gesehen und sofort gescreenshottet, wo typische Gewichte zu gegebenen Längen verschiedener Fischarten gelistet wurden.

#forceps
#lösezange
Kann jemand hier eine wirklich gute Lösezange für *auch kleine Haken* empfehlen?
Vielleicht was aus der Fliegenfischer-Ecke? Habe zwei günstige sehr kleine Edelstahlzangen, wünsche mir aber etwas mit minimal mehr Griffkomfort.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Achwas mit den Hechten und Konsorten, es ging (geht) ja nur darum, das es nicht die Oberhand gewinnt, alles chic. Apropos Chic, über die Klamotten auf dem Fangfoto müssen wir dann doch noch mal sprechen.  Toller Fisch ists allemal.
> 
> Übrigens: Das neben Waterboarding-Activities und Glasklar und Neopren der See auch noch Bleibtreu-See heisst, bestärkt mich immer mehr in der Überzeugung,
> das dieses Gewässer meine persönliche Hölle wäre.


Und es ist im Rheinland. Genau im Kölschgebiet.
Viel infernalischer wird es wohl nicht


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die heute noch was raus holen konnten. 
Ich beneide euch. 

Ja, Schwimmbrot an der Hechte könnte man versuchen. Allerdings sind da auch viele Enten die mit Brot gefüttert werden. 
Ich glaub ich versuch es mal. 1 Tag spot 1 mit mehr Platz und am nächsten Spot 2 zwischen die Seerosen.


----------



## geomas

@Slappy - viel Erfolg, Angeln fast auf Sicht finde ich extrem spannend.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kann jemand hier eine wirklich gute Lösezange für *auch kleine Haken* empfehlen?
> Vielleicht was aus der Fliegenfischer-Ecke? Habe zwei günstige sehr kleine Edelstahlzangen, wünsche mir aber etwas mit minimal mehr Griffkomfort.



Lieber Geo,
ich benutze eine kleine, gute Arterienklemme unbekannten Herstellers aus dem Nachlass meiner (Arzt)Mama. Die ist prima, vor allem, wenn man sieht, was für schartige,
klemmende Gusseisen Instrumente im Versand und den Geschäften angeboten werden.
Deine Ermittlungen in Richtung Flyboys ist schon richtig, halte Ausschau nach kleineren Modellen von Greys, Scierra oder loons.
An meiner Fliegenweste habe ich glaub ich ein Modell von Greys, es ist ohne Fehl und Tadel, und das Beste ist: Es hat oberhalb der Backen eine Mini-Scherenkante, sowie an einem der Schenkel einen Dorn. Ausserordentlich praktisch. Jetzt wo Du es sagst, frage ich mich, warum ich dieses praktische Instrument an der verstaubenden Fliegenweste habe, und nicht im Einsatz?
Problem an den Fliegen-Forceps ist natürlich der heftige Preisaufschlag bei allem, was nur im entferntesten nach Fliegenfischen riecht,
und das zweite Problem ist natürlich, das Arterienklemmen zwar absolute Kontrolle und schnelles Lösen garantieren, aber grade bei kleinen Haken die Bindung beschädigen-aber das ist dann eine Frage der Empathie mit der Kreatur. Lieber Montage und Bindung ruinieren, als dem Fischli ne langwiriege Operation zuzumuten (hat ja noch den Photostress vor sich)


----------



## geomas

^ danke! 
Evtl. habe ich soeben einen Schnapper gemacht und die erste namhafte „Flyboy-Zange” (Loons oder so) ist zu Coarse-Fishing-Preis auf dem Weg.
Das Greys-Modell (ich erinnerte eine frühere Empfehlung Deinerseits) hab ich nirgendwo gefunden.
Mal sehen, was der riesige lokale Angelsupermarkt neben Offshore-Monstrositäten so bietet. 
Die Sachen aus dem Medizinsektor müßte ich live sehen, habe diesbezüglich guten Stoff, der ist aber eher was für mittelgroße bis große Haken.


----------



## phirania

Danke für die Petris
An Alle die heute erfolgreich waren von mir auch ein dickes Petrl. 
Ich hoffe das Alle eine schöne Zeit hatten am Wasser und in der Natur.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke!
> Evtl. habe ich soeben einen Schnapper gemacht und die erste namhafte „Flyboy-Zange” (Loons oder so) ist zu Coarse-Fishing-Preis auf dem Weg.
> Das Greys-Modell (ich erinnerte eine frühere Empfehlung Deinerseits) hab ich nirgendwo gefunden.
> Mal sehen, was der riesige lokale Angelsupermarkt neben Offshore-Monstrositäten so bietet.
> Die Sachen aus dem Medizinsektor müßte ich live sehen, habe diesbezüglich guten Stoff, der ist aber eher was für mittelgroße bis große Haken.


Bei kleinen Haken nehme ich kleine Hakenlöser (really? No shit?), nur wenn er  ganz knapp hakt nehme ich ne Zange und dafür habe ich mir eine am spiralband in China bestellt. Schneidet auch Geflecht und Stahlvorfach


----------



## geomas

Bei relativ kleinen, dünndrahtigen Haken (wie heute 12er oder 14er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder, und die sind von der Größe her noch „groß”) und vorne sitzendem Haken tue ich mich schwer mit dem Lösen per Hand und meine Lieblingshakenlöser sind in diesem Fall keine Hilfe.
Hab vergleichsweise viel Kraft in den Fingern, kann kleine Haken aber schlecht greifen (bin dünnhäutig).


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei kleinen Haken nehme ich kleine Hakenlöser (really? No shit?), nur wenn er  ganz knapp hakt nehme ich ne Zange und dafür habe ich mir eine am spiralband in China bestellt. Schneidet auch Geflecht und Stahlvorfach



Bei meinem Zielfisch ist das Hakenlösen kaum ein Problem. Seit ich die neuen Ultragrossen doch Dünndrähtigen Haken verwende gehts sogar meist ohne Instrument nur mit der Hand. Sitz das eisen im Rachen, hakts halt meist an der Rachenhaut, ,  ein Greifen, ein Ruck, vorbei ists. Gerne mit einem hörbaren Plopp, und die Johnnies quaken manchmal dabei. Sitzt der Haken wie meist am Turbineneinlass ists ohnehin kein Problem.
Einen neuen Bisstypus habe ich an den Rauschen und Wehren mit den dort typischen heftigen Bissen kennengelernt- schon mehr als einmal ging der Haken durchs Mäulchen, kam wieder raus und verfing sich im Kescher. da zieh ich ihn mit einem Ruck ganz durch, und knipps die Schnur knapp mit dem Eckzahn durch ("Döbelkuss"). haubtsache der Fisch ist schnell frei.

Tja, aber für die armen kleinen Wurmschnappbärschlein habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden- ich tue mein Bestes, aber ich fürchte, da sind viele kleine Barschseelen, die mir vorwurfsvoll den Weg zum Bleibtreu-See weisen....


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat unser User @Hecht100+ Burzeltag
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir, und vieel Fisch am Haken.


----------



## Minimax

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute hat unser User @Hecht100+ Burzeltag
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir, und vieel Fisch am Haken.



Hoppla,
danke für die Erinnerung, na Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an @Hecht100+ , möge sich deine Lebenspin weiter so schön rund und ohne wobble drehen, und vergiss sie nicht dann und wann mal mit einem guten Tröpfchen zu schmieren,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Na denn man einen sehr herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber @Hecht100+  - bleib schön gesund und nimm Dir viel Zeit zum Angeln.


----------



## Tricast

@Hecht100+ : Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, Gesundheit und immer eine stramme Leine wünschen Susanne und Heinz.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> #grundel
> 
> #tackle
> 
> Die Tage kommen wohl auch zwei neue, handliche Kescherstiele. Auf die bin ich sehr gespannt. Im Zulauf ist auch eine „Weigh Sling” in passender Größe für Brassen, Tincas und Döbels. Neulich ist mir ne Reuben Heaton Flyweight Mk zwo (max 12lb - in Unzen und Lübzern, YES!) sehr günstig zugelaufen. Das Wiegen wird sicher selten geschehen, aber dann und wann lechze ich nach einer Antwort auf die Gewichts-Frage.
> Habe übrigens neulich ne interessante Tabelle gesehen und sofort gescreenshottet, wo typische Gewichte zu gegebenen Längen verschiedener Fischarten gelistet wurden.



@geomas : Mich interessiert mal eine Frage: Was für Öffnungszeiten hat denn das Angelgerätemuseum in Rostok?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## StegAttack

Interressant das erade über das Hakenlösen geschrieben wird. Fische beim Feedern seit langer Zeit Gamakatsu Haken und hatte auch kaum Probleme beim Lösen. In den den letzten Wochen habe ich mich aber ein bisschen in die Feederhaken von Owner verliebt. Habe hier kaum Austeiger, weil die Haken einfach bombig sitzen. 
Leider sitzen die Dinger aber so gut, dass ich diese ganz schlecht aus dem Maulwinkel der Brassen bekomme. Durch die Form dreht sich der Haken richtig rein und das Lösen ist immer ein schwieriger Akt.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> #forceps
> #lösezange
> Kann jemand hier eine wirklich gute Lösezange für *auch kleine Haken* empfehlen?
> Vielleicht was aus der Fliegenfischer-Ecke? Habe zwei günstige sehr kleine Edelstahlzangen, wünsche mir aber etwas mit minimal mehr Griffkomfort.


Da bin ich auch noch auf der Suche, nicht dringend aber mittelfristig. 
Ich habe zwei, eine gebogen und eine gerade, von freundlichen Aliexpresshändlern zu irgendwelchen Bestellungen dazugelegt.

Die sind mittelgroß, nicht wirklich klein vor allem vorn an der „Schnauze“ etwas zu wuchtig (hab schon den virtuosen Einsatz des Bandschleifers/der Flex in Erwägung gezogen) und, wie Minimax schon bemerkte, sie neigen dazu, die Schnur am Haken zu beschädigen.

Mit Hakenlösern komme ich nicht so richtig gut klar, obwohl ich ein feines, filigranes Instrument habe, neben den Plastikdingern, die an Schlaufenbindern dran sind. Ich müsste mehr üben aber wer will das schon, wenn Fisch zappelt und es darum geht, ihn schnell wieder schwimmen zu lassen.


----------



## Slappy

Alles alles gute zum Geburtstag @Hecht100+ 

#Hakenlöser
Ach Jungs, jetzt hab ich zum ersten mal nicht das Gefühl alleine mit meinen Problemen zu sein. Hab mir so ein ganz feines Alustäbchen geholt. Irgendwie komme ich damit aber überhaupt nicht zurecht. Meine Arterienklemmen sind für die Minis teilweise schon zu klobig.


----------



## Papamopps

Tricast schrieb:


> @Hecht100+ : Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, Gesundheit und immer eine stramme Leine wünschen Susanne und Heinz.


@Hecht100+  da schließ ich mich an. Alles Gute und lass es krachen!


----------



## Kochtopf

#hakenlöser
Das wichtigste ist die Schnur ein bisschen unter Spannung zu halten, dann geht es ganz einfach. Einfach mal am verangelten Fischlein üben (oder an der TK Forelle)

@hecht1alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, mögen die 4G - Geld, Glück, Gesundheit, Güstern,  dir auf all deinen Wegen folgen


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück und es lief um Welten geschmeidiger als gestern. Die Brückendöbel waren noch da und ein Vereinskollege, der sich an den Fischen auch schon die Zähne ausgebissen hat.
> 
> Ich konnte einen fangen! Einen kleinen nur, wahrscheinlich war das sein erster und letzter Biss auf KuKö. Der wird alt und bucklig und 55+ und erzählt dem Nachwuchs abends am Feuer von seinem traumatischen Erlebnis als Kind...



Alte Döbel sind zickige Fische. Ich hab mir eine Kanal-Stelle ausgeguckt, an der immer wieder welche hoch und runter pesen. Werde da mal Mais und Maden anfüttern übers Gebüsch hinweg ein paar Tage und dann mal eine kräftige Grundrute dort durchschieben durchs Röhricht. Vllt lässt sich ein argwöhnischer Fisch doch noch überlisten!
Achso: off-topic: Gründlinge sind für mich mit die schönsten Fische, die wir haben, so ein varientenreichens, mamoriertes Schuppenkleid <3



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Alternativ gab's nen schönen Hasel und ne 70er Barbe.


Petri zur Barbe, Sepp!

@phirania - Petri zum Karpfen!

Und zum Thema Hakenlöser: Ich bin gefühlt zu blöd diese Plastikdinger zu benutzen, irgendwas mach ich ständig falsch.
Ich stippe immer wieder kleine Finger-Barsche als KöFi in unserem alten Dorfteich (die Fische dort haben keine Speisefisch-Qualität, aber das war den Lachte-Hechten bis dato immer egal).
Kleine Haken vorne in der Lippe sind selbst mit meinen Wurstfingern kein Thema mehr....aber alles was weiter drin in den Barschen oder Rotaugen...nicht so gut....
Hab angefangen die Fische tot zu machen und dann daran zu "üben" - aber irgendwie hab ich am Ende immer den halben Fisch mit hochgezogen. 

@Hecht100+ - Alles Gute!


----------



## Mescalero

@dawurzelsepp
Petri Heil zum Flussrüssler!

Gestern sind mehrmals ziemlich beachtliche Barben von geschätzten 70cm an mir vorbeigedümpelt und ich habe sie mit Gummi angeworfen. Wie zu erwarten war denen das vollkommen schnuppe, mit einem Brocken Romadur am Haken hätte das vielleicht anders ausgesehen. Eindrucksvolle Fische sind das!

#nochmalhakenlöser
Problematisch finde ich v.a. kleine Fische, die Haken/Köder gerade eben bewältigen können. Selbst wenn man den Haken losbekommt, passt er kaum rückwärts durch den Schlund, ohne gleich wieder irgendwo festzuhängen. Ein Dilemma, besonders bei gierigen Schwarmfischen wie Ukels, Elritzen und auch kleinen Barschen.


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> Plumsangeln ist das Stichwort auf das ich gewartet habe. Am Samstag waren wir auch mal wieder los an unseren bekannten Teich und wollten mal sehen was in aller Herrgotsfrühe so geht. Der Wecker klingelte um 2:30 und um 3:00 ritten wir vom Hof. Um 4:00 waren die Ruten im Wasser und still ruhte der See. Frau Hübner war wie fast immer mit ihrer Feederrute als erste am Start. Ich mußte noch die Pellets einweichen und mit meinem Gerödel in die hinterste Ecke marschieren. War aber nicht so schlimm da ich ja jetzt auch ein Klapphocker-Angler geworden bin. Ein Mann, eine Rute, und zwar die 7 ft River Ambusch, und bisschen Kleinkram. Waren bestimmt nicht mehr als 20 kg! Ich wollte es mal wieder mit Pellets und kleinen Boilies versuchen. Gleich vorweg: Ich tue mich noch schwer damit die richtige Zeit für das Wässern der Pellets zu finden. Geangelt wurde mit einem Hybridfeeder der Marke Guru in 28 gr. und als Köder kam ein 8 mm Yello Berry der Firma Matchbaits ans Haar. Der Haken war ein Guru MWGB in der Größe 12 an einem 12 cm langen Vorfach. Wie schon geschrieben, mit der Einweichzeit der Pellets stehe ich auf Kriegsfuß und die Pellets wollten nicht so "kleben" wie ich mir das vorstellte. Aber ich möchte mich da etwas einfuchsen denn ich habe ein Sammelsurium an kleinen Boilies als Wafter, Pop Up und Bumbells. Geangelt habe ich in der Nähe eines überhängenden Baumes ca. 10 m entfernt. Was soll ich sagen: Still ruht der See. Frau Hübner hatte mittlerweile die ersten kleineren Fischies und ich saß mir den Allerwertesten wund. Eigentlich hatte ich mir mehr versprochen gerade um diese Uhrzeit doch es sollte nicht sein. Irgendwann habe ich entnervt aufgegeben und bin mit dem Feeder weiter raus in die Seemitte. Es dauerte auch nicht lange und schon bog sich die Spitze der Rute; die Rute angehoben und es hing ein Fisch am anderen Ende. Zum Vorschein kam ein Brassen der 40 cm Klasse. Also wieder die Pellets in den Feeder gedrückt was immer noch nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit geschah und ab dafür. Ich konnte noch zwei weitere Brassen in der Größenordnung fangen, dann haben wir die Zelte um 7:00 abgebrochen.
> Mein Fazit: Zwar weniger Fisch als mit einem Futterkorb und 70 cm Vorfach mit Maden aber dafür größer. Ich bleibe jedenfalls am Ball, es muß doch mit dem zugehen wenn wir da keinen Dreh rankriegen. Jedenfalls haben wir am Nachmittag noch einen Ausflug in einen Angelladen gemacht und noch Pellets gekauft. Sonubaits F1 und Bloodworm. Aber bei den Preisen muß ich mich nach einer anderen Quelle umschauen. Werde mal der Mühle einen Besuch abstatten und nach Hühner- oder Kaninchenfutter Pellets schauen und probieren. Auch bei Christian Heymanns (Succesful Baits) bin ich fündig geworden. Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie sich die Geschichte weiter entwickelt. Jetzt will Frau Hübner versuchen mal in die Nacht rein zu angeln ob dann die Ergebnisse besser werden. Wir werden sehen und bleiben gespannt auf die Dinge die da kommen werden. Übrigens, da ich mir ja für mein Senioren-Funktelefon extra eine Micro SD Speicherkarte besorgt habe, um für Euch auch mal Bilder machen zu können, war das die Gelegenheit voller Stolz mal den kleinen Brassen abzulichten. Aber was soll ich sagen, die Bildqualität war dermassen schlecht dass ich darauf verzichtet habe es hier einzustellen. Wünsche allen ein Petri und erfolgreiche Tage am Wasser.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Bei den Pellets muss man auch auf die Sorten achten, Pellets mit viel Fischmehlanteil kleben von Haus aus schlecht, egal wie du sie einweichst. Ich glaube die Halibutts und Krill Geschmäcker gehören dazu. 
Also entweder ein bisschen normales Trockenfutter mit reinmischen als Bindemittel praktisch oder eine andere Sorte pellets untermischen, ich meine die öligen haften besser. 
Da gibts aber einige Videos von Sonubaits, Preston, Matrix und Co. wo das Anschaulich erklärt wird.


----------



## Skott

@geomas: 
Ich verwende beim Fliegenfischen, wo ich es auch schon mal häufiger mit kleinen RPD zu tun habe, am liebsten die obere kleine Arterienklemme.
Dies ist das 5 Zoll Modell (~12,5cm) mit glatten Innenflächen. Vor der Spitze zum Vergleich ein 16er Örhaken.
Darunter eine 7 Zoll Klemme (~18cm) mit geriffelten Innenflächen, an der Spitze davor ein 10er Örhaken. Ganz rechts ein 6er Örhaken.
Die große Klemme ist eher was für Döbel, Barbe, Karpfen u. größere Bachforellen usw. , die kleinere wie beschrieben für die lütten Schniepel.
Man kann kleinste Haken sehr gut greifen und entfernen.
Allerdings sind auch der kleinen Zange bei kleinen Fischen Grenzen gesetzt, wenn diese tief geschluckt haben.
Dann ist es nicht gut mit der geöffneten Zange in den Schlund einzudringen und in der Tiefe nach dem kleinen Haken zu suchen.
Hier nehme ich lieber den Alu- oder Plastiklöser, den ich am Vorfach entlang bis zum Haken führe.
So hat jedes Teil seinen Zweck, denn mit den letztgenannten kann ich bei einem kleinen Haken, der ganz vorne in der wulstigen Lippe sitzt nichts anfangen, da ist dann wieder die Klemme im Spiel...
Deshalb habe ich immer beides dabei.




Meine Klemmen sind von Caimore, einem Hersteller in GB, wo ich vor vielen Jahren mal einen größeren Posten Fliegendosen und anderes Zubehör bei einem englischen Versender erworben habe, den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
Die kleine Klemme meine ich, hat so um die 6-7€ gekostet und die große so ca. 9-10€
Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------



## Tricast

Ich tue mich auch mit dem Hakenentfernen schwer. Jedenfalls kommt es wohl auf zwei Dinge an: 1. wie Kochtopf schon schrieb: Die Schnur muß gespannt sein, 2. Der Hakenlöser muß zu der Hakengröße passen. Gerne benutze ich diese hier:




__





						Stonfo Hakenlöser Gr. 1 - 3 Hakenentferner, 5,99 €
					

Hakenlösen leicht gemacht! Mit den Hakenlösern von Stonfo lassen sich auch tief sitzende Angelhaken problemlos entfernen Besonderheiten: fischschonend und w




					www.wurmbaden.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

#hakenlöser

Ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an die DDR-Hakenlöser. Furchtbare Dinger.

Danke für die vielen Hinweise! Ich mache mal ein paar Fotos und melde mich dann später nochmal zu diesem Thema.

...und @Tricast - lieber Heinz, es gibt meines Wissens in Rostock leider kein Angelgerätemuseum, noch nicht mal ein „Schaudepot”.
Jeder Ükel, den es aus welchen Gründen auch immer in die Hansestadt verschlägt, ist herzlich eingeladen, mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen.
Dann könnte man gemeinsam „Tackle-talken”, viele viele diverse Ruten probewedeln oder natürlich auch gemeinsam angeln (ne Tageskarte für den Fluß nebenan besorge ich gerne). 
„Leihgerät ist vorhanden”.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Schaudepot finde ich auch kuul. Das meinte ich wahrscheinlich auch damit. Wenn wir mal wieder in der Gegend sind melden wir uns. Aber im Moment sieht es schlecht aus wegen Corona, die ganzen Fortbildungskurse auf Riems sind gecancelt. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Papamopps

Skott schrieb:


> @geomas:
> Ich verwende beim Fliegenfischen, wo ich es auch schon mal häufiger mit kleinen RPD zu tun habe, am liebsten die obere kleine Arterienklemme.
> Dies ist das 5 Zoll Modell (~12,5cm) mit glatten Innenflächen. Vor der Spitze zum Vergleich ein 16er Örhaken.
> Darunter eine 7 Zoll Klemme (~18cm) mit geriffelten Innenflächen, an der Spitze davor ein 10er Örhaken. Ganz rechts ein 6er Örhaken.
> Die große Klemme ist eher was für Döbel, Barbe, Karpfen u. größere Bachforellen usw. , die kleinere wie beschrieben für die lütten Schniepel.
> Man kann kleinste Haken sehr gut greifen und entfernen.
> Allerdings sind auch der kleinen Zange bei kleinen Fischen Grenzen gesetzt, wenn diese tief geschluckt haben.
> Dann ist es nicht gut mit der geöffneten Zange in den Schlund einzudringen und in der Tiefe nach dem kleinen Haken zu suchen.
> Hier nehme ich lieber den Alu- oder Plastiklöser, den ich am Vorfach entlang bis zum Haken führe.
> So hat jedes Teil seinen Zweck, denn mit den letztgenannten kann ich bei einem kleinen Haken, der ganz vorne in der wulstigen Lippe sitzt nichts anfangen, da ist dann wieder die Klemme im Spiel...
> Deshalb habe ich immer beides dabei.
> Anhang anzeigen 351941
> 
> Meine Klemmen sind von Caimore, einem Hersteller in GB, wo ich vor vielen Jahren mal einen größeren Posten Fliegendosen und anderes Zubehör bei einem englischen Versender erworben habe, den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
> Die kleine Klemme meine ich, hat so um die 6-7€ gekostet und die große so ca. 9-10€
> Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte.



Ich mag auch die leicht gebogenen Aterienklemmen. 

Und für Hechte hab ich eine recht lange. Die fingerlang gebogen ist. 
Aber bisher nicht nutzen müasen.


----------



## phirania

@ Hecht 100
Alles gute zum Schlüpftag von mir.
Möge viel Fisch an deinem Haken hängenbleiben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp
> Petri Heil zum Flussrüssler!
> 
> Gestern sind mehrmals ziemlich beachtliche Barben von geschätzten 70cm an mir vorbeigedümpelt und ich habe sie mit Gummi angeworfen. Wie zu erwarten war denen das vollkommen schnuppe, mit einem Brocken Romadur am Haken hätte das vielleicht anders ausgesehen. Eindrucksvolle Fische sind das!
> 
> #nochmalhakenlöser
> Problematisch finde ich v.a. kleine Fische, die Haken/Köder gerade eben bewältigen können. Selbst wenn man den Haken losbekommt, passt er kaum rückwärts durch den Schlund, ohne gleich wieder irgendwo festzuhängen. Ein Dilemma, besonders bei gierigen Schwarmfischen wie Ukels, Elritzen und auch kleinen Barschen.


Es gab mal ein Video von Jan Lock in dem er mit Gummi gezielt und erfolgreich auf Barbe geht (aber wieso um Himmels Willen sollte man dies wollen?!), vielleicht war dein Gummi zu groß. Ich selber hatte schon einige Bisse auf KöFi die ich später Barben zugeordnet habe (ging ab wie die Feuerwehr aber blieb leider nicht hängen  da es am hellichten Tag war würde ich Aal und Waller ausschließen zumal der Köfi weitestgehend unzerkaut aus dem Wasser kam)


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> ...und @Tricast - lieber Heinz, es gibt meines Wissens in Rostock leider kein Angelgerätemuseum, noch nicht mal ein „Schaudepot”.
> Jeder Ükel, den es aus welchen Gründen auch immer in die Hansestadt verschlägt, ist herzlich eingeladen, mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen.
> Dann könnte man gemeinsam „Tackle-talken”, viele viele diverse Ruten probewedeln oder natürlich auch gemeinsam angeln (ne Tageskarte für den Fluß nebenan besorge ich gerne).
> „Leihgerät ist vorhanden”.


Für die Celler Aller kann man auch für 3 Abschnitte Gastkarten erhalten.
Gaststrecken-PDF
Parkplätze sind eingezeichnet, viele Strecken beangelbar mit Grund-Montagen, der Celler Hafen eignet sich auch für Experimente mit der Pose.
Die Strecke bei Langlingen ist am ungeeignesten für Friedfischer, Winsen Aller und Celle sind besser geeignet.
Rotaugen über 35 cm, massive Karpfen, Überraschungs-Schleien.

Dann gibts hier noch die Lachendorfer Lachte...auch viele große Weißfische hier, obwohl es eigtl ein Forellen-Gewässer ist.
Große Brassen gibts hier noch aus der Zeit, bevor die Lachte mit Kies für Forellen vollgeschüttet wurde.
Karpfen, Schleien, Karauschen, alles da.

Wer mal Lust hat auf Friedfisch-Angeln mit Forellen-Beifang...




__





						hejfish | Angelkarten online kaufen | Komm ans Wasser
					






					hejfish.com
				




In meinem Rutenwald findet sich sicherlich irgendwelches Gerät, dass sich nutzen lässt - da stehen noch 30 Steckruten für alles mögliche rum! 
Gastkarten gibts online oder in den lokalen Geschäften. Bei der Beschaffung wäre ich behilflich.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri an die Fänger und Nichtfänger der letzten Tage. Ne 70er Barbe ist schon eine Ansage 

Und an unseren @Hecht100+ von mir natürlich auch alles Gute, mögest du die 100+ tatsächlich erreichen und immer noch fit wie ein Turnschuh ans Wasser kommen! 

@Minimax: Altersbestimmung an Hand der Schuppen ist ganz einfach, einfach wie beim Baum die Jahresringe zählen.  Hier gibts noch ne kleine Anleitung dazu. Wenn du Probleme beim Auszählen der Ringe und von Bildbearbeitung soviel Plan hast wie ich vom Autos reparieren, dann kannst du mir auch gern ein Foto auf hellem Untergrund zukommen lassen - bisschen mit den Kontrasten spielen kann ich, das bringt oft schon erstaunlich viel.

Edit: Hatte hier auch noch eine Giebelschuppe von meinem Angelbuddy. Der Fisch stammt aus dem Schleienbach und wirkte trotz seiner knapp 20cm recht bullig und alt. Da interessiert mich auch das Alter.


----------



## Tobias85

Und @Tricast: Hast du mal probiert, systematisch mit der Einweichzeit zu experimentieren? Also wenns jetzt noch zu wenig haftet, dann mal 20 Sekunden länger warten, beim nächsten mal notfalls wieder 20 Sekunden länger, bis du irgendwann die perfekte Zeit hast. Das würde ich erstmal probieren (ohne dass ich jetzt benannte Videos diverser Firmen auf YouTube angesehen hätte), bevor ich irgendwelche anderen Zusätze mit reinpacke, welche die Eigenschaften der Mischung wieder deutlich ändern.


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Da bin ich ja gerade dabei. Man könnte es auch zu Hause durchprobieren, aber bei den Preisen? Ich werde auch noch mal im Futtermittelhandel schauen was die so anzubieten haben und wie sich das verarbeiten läßt. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Hecht100+ : Auch von mir natürlich alles Gute zum Wiegenfest, Du ausgesprochen angenehmer Zeitgenosse. Genieße Deinen Tag!


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias, ich habe grad mal mit bloßem Auge Gegenstand Licht probiert, ich glaube auch eine (Länge/Altersmässig) plausible Zahl erhalten zu haben.
Ich würde aber gerne die Schuppe auch fotografieren und hier zur Diskussion stellen- allerdings ist die Schuppe durchs Trocknen handlich verkrumpelt. Meinst Du, man kann sie nochmal einweichen und dadurch wieder glätten?


----------



## Tricast

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bei den Pellets muss man auch auf die Sorten achten, Pellets mit viel Fischmehlanteil kleben von Haus aus schlecht, egal wie du sie einweichst. Ich glaube die Halibutts und Krill Geschmäcker gehören dazu.
> Also entweder ein bisschen normales Trockenfutter mit reinmischen als Bindemittel praktisch oder eine andere Sorte pellets untermischen, ich meine die öligen haften besser.
> Da gibts aber einige Videos von Sonubaits, Preston, Matrix und Co. wo das Anschaulich erklärt wird.



@Racklinger : Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen im Netz gestöbert und da schreibt Sonubaits die F1 Feed Pellets sollen eine 1/2 Stunde eingeweicht werden. Die Pellets gerade eben mit Wasser bedecken und dann in einem geschlossenen Behälter 1/2 Stunde ziehen lassen. Alle 5 min. einmal durchschütteln, dann haben sie das Wasser vollkommen aufgenommen. So schreiben sie jedenfalls. Ich werde das bei unserem nächsten Trip mal so probieren. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen pro mm eine Minute also bei den 4 mm F1 Feed Pellets 4 Minuten. Jedenfalls noch einmal vielen Dank.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tobias, ich habe grad mal mit bloßem Auge Gegenstand Licht probiert, ich glaube auch eine (Länge/Altersmässig) plausible Zahl erhalten zu haben.
> Ich würde aber gerne die Schuppe auch fotografieren und hier zur Diskussion stellen- allerdings ist die Schuppe durchs Trocknen handlich verkrumpelt. Meinst Du, man kann sie nochmal einweichen und dadurch wieder glätten?



In meinen Augen spricht da nichts gegen.. Ich würd sie einweichen, nochmal sauber machen, falls noch Schleim dran haftet, und dann mit Büchern beschwert trocknen lassen.

Meine noch nicht ausgelesene Giebel-Schuppe ist ja auch inzwischen trocken und leicht wellig. Ich werde die mal genau so behandeln und dann später hier berichten. Dann kannst du sicher sein, dass das klappt.


----------



## Andal

Alles Gute Hecht...! 

# Hakenlöser

Ich finde ja, am wichtigsten ist, dass man sie immer parat hat. Grad beim wandernden Angeln nicht immer ein leichtes Unterfangen mit den diversen Plastikteilen, weil man die dann garantiert am Ufer angebaut ha, wenn man sie braucht. Deshalb verwende ich gerne unterschiedlich große Arterienklemmen, die man sich sich ans Hemd zwicken kann. Für den festen Ansitz habe ich dann eine feine Zange, oder gleich die plastikernen Matchmänner aus England......

...und vor allem keine Plättchenhaken, weil da die Knoten durch die Hakenlöser schneller hin sind, als man KEKS buchstabiert hat.


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> @Racklinger : Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen im Netz gestöbert und da schreibt Sonubaits die F1 Feed Pellets sollen eine 1/2 Stunde eingeweicht werden. Die Pellets gerade eben mit Wasser bedecken und dann in einem geschlossenen Behälter 1/2 Stunde ziehen lassen. Alle 5 min. einmal durchschütteln, dann haben sie das Wasser vollkommen aufgenommen. So schreiben sie jedenfalls. Ich werde das bei unserem nächsten Trip mal so probieren. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen pro mm eine Minute also bei den 4 mm F1 Feed Pellets 4 Minuten. Jedenfalls noch einmal vielen Dank.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Es gibt glaub ich zwei Methoden zum einweichen. Einmal die Pellets unter Wasser setzen, je nach mm entsprechend Minuten ziehen lassen, Wasser abgießen und nochmals gute 20 -30 min ziehen lassen. 
Oder eben nur soviel Wasser zugeben dass die Pellets nicht ganz bedeckt sind, diesmal kein Wasser abgießen und nach 5-10 min umdrehen dass alle durchweichen. 
Vielleicht weiß jemand noch eine Methode


----------



## Andal

Es gibt auch noch Pelletpumpen, die den ganzen Mix aus Wasser und Pelltets mit einem Unterdruck versehen und damit die Wasseraufnahme beschleunigen und gleichmäßiger gestallten. Ich werfe sie halt pro Millimeter Durchmesser für gut 1 min. + Pi mal Daumen ins Wasser und lasse sie dann gut abtropfen... haut meistens ziemlich ordentlich hin.


----------



## Andal

...ich habe eher das Problem, dass die Krumperl dann zu sehr kleben - und zwar in der Mould. Mit einem gelegentlichen Tropfen Aromaöl, als Trennmittel, lässt sich das ganz gut beheben. Aber optimal ist das auch nicht. Zumal ja der Feedermix, oder die Pellets über die Zeit nachziehen und damit auch nicht konstant bleiben. Man macht zwar fürs MF eh keine großen Mengen an, vielleicht 0,5 kg, oder so, aber man will ja in Ruhe fischen und nicht dauernd herumbaatzeln.


----------



## Mescalero

@Kochtopf 
Natürlich habe ich nicht mit Gummifisch auf Barbe geangelt, eigentlich. Die kamen halt gerade des Wegs, als ich im Gras saß und Pause gemacht habe.

Übrigens war ich heute nochmal da, um in feiner englischer Art Fliegen der nicht ganz so feinen englischen Art (Chernobyl Ant u.ä.) durch die Luft, ins Gebüsch, in sich selbst (Makramee!) und manchmal auch aufs Wasser zu schlenkern. Sämtliche großen Döbel von gestern und auch die Barben waren wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. 
Vielleicht liegt es am Luftdruck?

Außer Gezupfe von Jungdöbeln gab es nix, keinen einzigen richtigen Biss. Wie gut, dass ich auch die Groppenrute mithatte.


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Ich will die Pellets im Hybridfeeder oder im Pelletfeeder benutzen da habe ich das Problem mit der Mould nicht.
@Racklinger : Ich denke Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt. Ich habe die Pellets einfach nicht lange genug ziehen lassen und ihnen nicht die nötige Zeit zum nachziehen gegeben. Aber ich denke jetzt könnte es etwas werden. Ich werde berichten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Das nächste Problem steht schon vor der Tür. Frau Hübner sucht für lange Feedervorfächer noch die passende Möglichkeit der Aufbewahrung. Sie will wieder selber binden (ich habe eine Box von Preston für lange Vorfächer bis 1 m). Ich suche etwas kleines, platzsparendes für die Missus. Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit dem Aufwickeln der Vorfächer auf diese runden Scheiben? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

...dann gäbe es noch die Posibilty, die Pellets in einem normalen Feeder mit je einer Ladung Grundfutter, oben und unten einzumörteln. Oder gleich einen richtig festen "Beton" anzurühren und mit "The Methode" zu fischen.  Im Frühjahr habe ich recht gute Erfahrungen mit dem Korum River Feeder gamacht. Allerdings sind die an hängerreichen Gewässern eine nicht ganz preiswerte Lösung. Mittlerweile bin ich wieder bei Bleien als Senkgewicht und Zwillenschüssen. Alles aber auch irgendwie nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, so eine englische Teichmethode aus unsere großen Flüsse zu adaptieren. 

Du siehst, du bist nicht alleine, wenn es darum geht, mit dem Futter gelegentlich auf Kriegsfuss zu stehen. Besonders dann nicht, wenn man versucht mit eher kleinen Mengen auszukommen. Kiloweise Zeug zu verballern, in der Hoffnung, dass dann ein paar Krümel da liegenbleiben, wo sie sollen, ist es für mich auch nicht.


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich auch die Groppenrute mithatte.


Gleich mal nen neues Projekt für die Ükel-Produktentwickler gefunden....
Es gab doch erst den Anglerboard-Kunstköder....wird Zeit für die Anglerboard-Zielfischruten-Serie für nicht sonderlich beachtete Fischarten.

- Stichlingsrute
- Groppenrute
- Laubenrute

etc

Garantiert ein Verkaufsschlager, wenn mans über Matze Koch vermarktet.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Natürlich habe ich nicht mit Gummifisch auf Barbe geangelt, eigentlich. Die kamen halt gerade des Wegs, als ich im Gras saß und Pause gemacht habe.
> 
> Übrigens war ich heute nochmal da, um in feiner englischer Art Fliegen der nicht ganz so feinen englischen Art (Chernobyl Ant u.ä.) durch die Luft, ins Gebüsch, in sich selbst (Makramee!) und manchmal auch aufs Wasser zu schlenkern. Sämtliche großen Döbel von gestern und auch die Barben waren wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.
> Vielleicht liegt es am Luftdruck?
> 
> Außer Gezupfe von Jungdöbeln gab es nix, keinen einzigen richtigen Biss. Wie gut, dass ich auch die Groppenrute mithatte.


Das liegt vor allem daran, dass Fisch, insbesondere stattliche Karpfenartige, böse und hintertrieben sind. Sie zeigen sich dem Angler vorzugsweise nur dann, wenn sie wissen, dass er unvollständig ausgerüstet am Wasser weilt. Kommt er dann mit dem aufgebesserten Setup daher, sind sie wie vom Erdboden verschluckt....!


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sämtliche großen Döbel von gestern und auch die Barben waren wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.
> Vielleicht liegt es am Luftdruck?



Vielleicht an deinen Wurfkünsten?


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Gleich mal nen neues Projekt für die Ükel-Produktentwickler gefunden....
> Es gab doch erst den Anglerboard-Kunstköder....wird Zeit für die Anglerboard-Zielfischruten-Serie für nicht sonderlich beachtete Fischarten.
> 
> - Stichlingsrute
> - Groppenrute
> - Laubenrute
> 
> etc
> 
> Garantiert ein Verkaufsschlager, wenn mans über Matze Koch vermarktet.


Unbedingt mit einem kracherten Video ... "Launische Tipps vom Lauben-Loddel", oder so.


----------



## Tobias85

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meine noch nicht ausgelesene Giebel-Schuppe ist ja auch inzwischen trocken und leicht wellig. Ich werde die mal genau so behandeln und dann später hier berichten. Dann kannst du sicher sein, dass das klappt.



Mission complete. Einweichen in einer Schale mit lauwarmen Wasser, nach 15 Minuten oder so war die Schuppe schon wieder aufgequollen und glatt. Zwischen den Fingerspitzen kurz saubergerieben, abgetupft und zwischen Küchentuch unter einem Buch gepresst. Sieht nach einer Stunde schon Top aus, sicherheitshalber lasse ich sie nochmal bis heute Abend drin, damit auch die letzte Restfeuchte raus kommt. Aber auf den ersten Blick hat dieser U20-Giebel schon eine Menge Jahre auf dem Buckel...


----------



## Andal

Eventuell wäre ja bügeln, mit ganz milder Hitze (Seide...) eine Option!?

Ich kann mich dumpf daran erinnern, dass man bei der Zählung der Jahresringe zwischen Sommer- und Ganzjahresringen unterscheiden muss, um nicht plötzlich den Faktor 2 im Resultat zu haben... aber wetten wollte ich darauf auch nicht - ich habe es noch nie selber bestimmt.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Unbedingt mit einem kracherten Video ... "Launische Tipps vom Lauben-Loddel", oder so.



"Mit der geilsten Rute !!!!EVER!!!! und Top-Water Made auf Monster-Lauben im Gezeitenstrom"


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> "Mit der geilsten Rute !!!!EVER!!!! und Top-Water Made auf Monster-Lauben im Gezeitenstrom"


...oder gleich den Zebco-Zausel machen lassen. Unter der Regie von Til Schweiger ... dann kommen die Kommentare ausschliesslich mit den Buchstaben S, C und H aus.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder gleich den Zebco-Zausel machen lassen. Unter der Regie von Til Schweiger ... dann kommen die Kommentare ausschliesslich mit den Buchstaben S, C und H aus.


Ich find Jörg ja todessympathisch.
Kenne ihn ja auch aus dem persönlichen Bereich recht gut, weil ich einen Angelfreund in Nordfriesland habe.
Ist halt ne verkleidete Werbe-Sendung - aber was ist das heutzutage nicht auf YouTube.

Wobei ich schon geil fand, wie er mit drei Ruten an nem 60 cm breiten Graben saß, überall 0,30er Schnur drauf hatte und mit drei Posen auf 20 cm Kanal-Länge auf Schleie angesessen hat. Halt nen echtes Orginal der Typ.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich find Jörg ja todessympathisch.
> Kenne ihn ja auch aus dem persönlichen Bereich recht gut, weil ich einen Angelfreund in Nordfriesland habe.
> Ist halt ne verkleidete Werbe-Sendung - aber was ist das heutzutage nicht auf YouTube.
> 
> Wobei ich schon geil fand, wie er mit drei Ruten an nem 60 cm breiten Graben saß, überall 0,30er Schnur drauf hatte und mit drei Posen auf 20 cm Kanal-Länge auf Schleie angesessen hat. Halt nen echtes Orginal der Typ.


Er hat allemal einen hohen Unterhaltungswert, auch wenn dabei die anglerische Message bisweilen auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Mescalero

Tricast schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem steht schon vor der Tür. Frau Hübner sucht für lange Feedervorfächer noch die passende Möglichkeit der Aufbewahrung. Sie will wieder selber binden (ich habe eine Box von Preston für lange Vorfächer bis 1 m). Ich suche etwas kleines, platzsparendes für die Missus. Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit dem Aufwickeln der Vorfächer auf diese runden Scheiben?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Keine so überragenden. Wenn es gut zu hantieren sein soll, bekommt man nur eins drauf, sonst wird das Ganze unübersichtlich. Besser finde ich die rechteckigen Aufwickler aus Schaum, da passen locker 6-8 Stück auf ein Teil. Oder noch mehr, wenn man es quer nimmt - um die Schlaufe einzuhängen, nehme ich Stecknadeln.


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem steht schon vor der Tür. Frau Hübner sucht für lange Feedervorfächer noch die passende Möglichkeit der Aufbewahrung. Sie will wieder selber binden (ich habe eine Box von Preston für lange Vorfächer bis 1 m). Ich suche etwas kleines, platzsparendes für die Missus. Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit dem Aufwickeln der Vorfächer auf diese runden Scheiben?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ich hab mir alte Fertigvorfach Briefchen genommen dazu.
Vorne in die erste Tasche kommen die Spezifikationen zu den folgenden Haken (Schnurstärke, Hakengröße und Modell).
Dahinter passen dann immer 9 Vorfächer. So werfe ich weniger alten Kram weg, und solange sie nicht feucht werden, sie sie auch noch wiederverwendbar und bei Bedarf mit neuen Schildchen ausstattbar. Sonst verliere ich immer fix den Überblick was ich wo habe....


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> So werfe ich weniger alten Kram weg...


Darin sehe ich mein größtes Problem. Man fertigt und hortet, weil man ja gerüstet sein möchte. Und dann kommt es eh immer anders und man braucht so spärlich, dass mehr als die Hälfte rott wird.

So binde ich mir immer vor Ort das, was ich auch akut brauche. Warum auch nicht, ich hab ja Zeit!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mission complete. Einweichen in einer Schale mit lauwarmen Wasser, nach 15 Minuten oder so war die Schuppe schon wieder aufgequollen und glatt. Zwischen den Fingerspitzen kurz saubergerieben, abgetupft und zwischen Küchentuch unter einem Buch gepresst. Sieht nach einer Stunde schon Top aus, sicherheitshalber lasse ich sie nochmal bis heute Abend drin, damit auch die letzte Restfeuchte raus kommt. Aber auf den ersten Blick hat dieser U20-Giebel schon eine Menge Jahre auf dem Buckel...



Genauso bin ich auch vorgegangen mit gutem Ergebnis. Nun lasse ich sie  bis heut Abend trocknen. Ich werd wohl Makro und evtl. Leuchttisch aufbauen und nachher noch etwas am Bild rumschrauben, die ganze Sache interessiert mich sehr.
Der "Spender" war wohl ganz sicher nicht 45 wie angegeben- ich hab wegen dem Gestank nur geschätzt. Ich würde ihn jetzt grob als Döbel meiner lokalen ' Standardklasse' einordnen. Aber ich hab den Leichnam im Kescher fotografiert, vielleicht kann ich so zu ner nachträglichen realistischen Schätzung gelangen. 
Ich hab schon etwas geguckt, die Alters-Längenverhältnisse gehen in der Lit und im Netz recht wild durcheinander


----------



## Andal

Das Alter und die Körpermaße können, je nach Habitat und Anzahl der Einzelindividuen auch grimmig differieren. Ein Bacherl mit einer ordentlich verschobenen Anzahl an Prädatoren kann  da mit ganz anderen Zahlen aufwarten, wie meinetwegen ein großer See.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Alles Gute Hecht...!
> 
> # Hakenlöser
> 
> Ich finde ja, am wichtigsten ist, dass man sie immer parat hat. Grad beim wandernden Angeln nicht immer ein leichtes Unterfangen mit den diversen Plastikteilen, weil man die dann garantiert am Ufer angebaut ha, wenn man sie braucht. Deshalb verwende ich gerne unterschiedlich große Arterienklemmen, die man sich sich ans Hemd zwicken kann. Für den festen Ansitz habe ich dann eine feine Zange, oder gleich die plastikernen Matchmänner aus England......
> 
> ...und vor allem keine Plättchenhaken, weil da die Knoten durch die Hakenlöser schneller hin sind, als man KEKS buchstabiert hat.



Ich hab meine Klemme an so einem Zinger Teilchen am Westenrevers befestigt, so ist sie immer zur Hand, nie im Weg und kann nicht verloren gehen. 
..
...
Im eternal struggle Öhr vs Plättchen ist das ein Gedanke der mir nie kam, und den selbst ich als fanatischer Plättchenmann nicht in Abrede stellen kann: absolut richtige Beobachtung, mit Plättchenknoten (aber auch no knot) ist die Gefahr der Beschädigung durch die Backwn vielfach höher als bei nem Öhrknoten, der ja nicht auf dem Sxhenkel sitzt- recht hast Du.


----------



## bw1

geomas schrieb:


> #tackle
> 
> Die Tage kommen wohl auch zwei neue, handliche Kescherstiele. Auf die bin ich sehr gespannt. Im Zulauf ist auch eine „Weigh Sling” in passender Größe für Brassen, Tincas und Döbels. Neulich ist mir ne Reuben Heaton Flyweight Mk zwo (max 12lb - in Unzen und Lübzern, YES!) sehr günstig zugelaufen. Das Wiegen wird sicher selten geschehen, aber dann und wann lechze ich nach einer Antwort auf die Gewichts-Frage.



Ja, das Gewicht finde ich im Friedfischbereich auch durchaus interessant (bei Raubfischen weniger). Die Reuben Heaton ist da sicher eine gute Wahl. Sollten noch größere Fische möglich sein, wäre die gute alte Avon (sofern man eine kriegt) zu empfehlen. Die wiegt bis 16 kg in 25g-Schritten und macht das bei mir seit 30 Jahren sehr zuverlässig. Zahlen sind ja eigentlich zweitrangig, aber wissen will es manchmal halt doch, gerade bei tendenziell adipös veranlagten Exemplaren.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Darin sehe ich mein größtes Problem. Man fertigt und hortet, weil man ja gerüstet sein möchte. Und dann kommt es eh immer anders und man braucht so spärlich, dass mehr als die Hälfte rott wird.
> 
> So binde ich mir immer vor Ort das, was ich auch akut brauche. Warum auch nicht, ich hab ja Zeit!


Leider sind meine Wurstfinger und ich kein Freund von Plättchenhaken. Ich hab zu Hause so Stonfo Hakenbinder. So habe ich meine 30 Haken in 10 Minuten durch. Eine Schlaufe binde ich dann aber auch erst am Wasser.
Und naja... Ich meinte eher das ich so weniger Verpackungsmüll produziere, indem ich die alten Briefchen weiter nutze.
In meinem Gamakatsu Barsch Hakenbrief ist die 7te Generation Wurm Baitholder für meine geliebte Treibposenangelei auf Barsch und döbel eingezogen. 

@bw1 - der Barbe sollte man jemand erzählen das Karneval wegen Corona abgesagt ist. Das Karpfen Kostüm ist schon arg provokant


----------



## Andal

Die Chinesen sind so freundlich und schicken ihre Hakensortimente in parktischen Böxlis auf die Reise. So hat man reichlich Stauraum.


----------



## skyduck

*Liebe Ükel Gemeinde,*

ich möchte mich nach Jahren wieder der feinen Friedfisch Angelei widmen. Ich habe nun wieder vermehrt die Möglichkeit an meinen "Jugend- und Lern-Gewässer" ,der Werse in Münster, mich wieder meinen anglerischen Wurzeln zuzuwenden. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer klassischen weichen Schwing-Tip Rute bin aber irgendwie nix passendes finde. Die Dinger von Askari (Classy Catcher) habe ich schon, fühlen sich für mich aber irgendwie nicht so richtig an. Jetzt habe ich die Sportex Multipicker im Visier und meine mich zu erinnern, dass diese hier mindestens ein Stamm-Ükel fischt...

Kann mir vielleicht da jemand etwas zu sagen? Speziell interessiert mich ob die vergleichbar mit den guten alten weichen Swing-Tip-Ruten der 80er/90er ist. Außerdem sollte sie aber auch genug Reserve haben um auch mal einer 60er Brasse Paroli zu bieten.

Ne schöne gebrauchte wäre natürlich auch eine Option aber in der bay werde ich da nicht wirklich fündig. Nutzt ihr da andere Quellen? Sehr oft lese/sehe ich hier ja von excellenten Schätzchen?

Ich bedanke mich artig für eure Hilfe und muss gestehen, dass dieses Forum mir erst richtig Lust gemacht hat mich dieser Art der Angelei wieder zu widmen.

VG, einer der "stillen Mitleser"


----------



## Andal

Eine recht preiswerte Option wäre für meinen Geschmack eine 300 cm DAM Effzett Zanderfloat mit einem entsprechenden Spitzenring. Von den angegebenen 10 gr. WG max. darf man sich nicht irritieren lassen, die wirft auch noch bis zu 25 gr. sauber und unüberlastet. Oder halt was aufbauen lassen. Dann kommts halt etwas richtig teurer. Empfehlen kann ich da die Batson Enterprise Fliegenblanks der Kl. #7 in gleicher Länge, oder halt etwas kürzer in 9 ft..


----------



## Minimax

Nooooiiiiin! Ich hab alles aufgebaut mit Stativ und Makroschiene und allem pipapo und jetzt ist diese Kxckschuppe weg! Ich könnt schwören in welchem der 4 dicken Bücher, aber das mistding ist weg aaargh!
Fuxx fuxx fuxxety Fxkkkk!

EDIT: hab sie gefunden, auch!


----------



## Andal

Frag mal die Missus ... "Ich hab hier mal sauber gemacht ... lag ja alles voller Schuppen und so!"


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Dein Ansprechpartner für altes Angelgerät in der 10 gr. Klasse womöglich noch mit einer abgebrochenen Spitze ist unser ehrenwerter Stammtiscgbruder Geomas. Ob der Dir aber zu solch einer Rute verhilft kann ich nicht versprechen, der kauft nämlich selber alles auf; aber einen Versuch ist es wert.
Unter seinem Avatar steht ja auch: Swing is mein Ding.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Kleine Haken vorne in der Lippe sind selbst mit meinen Wurstfingern kein Thema mehr....aber alles was weiter drin in den Barschen oder Rotaugen...nicht so gut....
> Hab angefangen die Fische tot zu machen und dann daran zu "üben" - aber irgendwie hab ich am Ende immer den halben Fisch mit hochgezogen.


Um auf dieses Problem zurück zukommen. Damit hatte ich auch zu kämpfen. Bei den kleinen Haken, 16er und 18er
habe ich den Widerhaken mit einer Zange angedrückt. Dann ging es wesentlich leichter die tief geschluckten Haken zu lösen. Man kann aber auch gleich Schonhaken nehmen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Nooooiiiiin! Ich hab alles aufgebaut mit Stativ und Makroschiene und allem pipapo und jetzt ist diese Kxckschuppe weg! Ich könnt schwören in welchem der 4 dicken Bücher, aber das mistding ist weg aaargh!
> Fuxx fuxx fuxxety Fxkkkk!


Der feine Herr ist hervorragend equipped, wie mir scheint.
Die Schuppe taucht schon wieder auf, sowas geht nicht einfach verloren. Als Kind hatte ich jahrelang eine Karpfenschuppe in meinem Kinderportemonnaie, sollte angeblich Glück bringen (hat die abergläubische Uroma gesagt, obwohl sie eine glühende Kommunistin war und Aberglaube sich nicht mit Marx und Engels unter einen Hut bringen lassen).


----------



## Slappy

Soooo. Bild 1 ist der Spot von gestern. Ist quasi ein Stillgewässer, Bild 2und3 ist die Lahn. Ich denke es geht die Feeder zu 1 und die Drennan zur Lahn rüber.


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Soooo. Bild 1 ist der Spot von gestern. Ist quasi ein Stillgewässer, Bild 2und3 ist die Lahn. Ich denke es geht die Feeder zu 1 und die Drennan zur Lahn rüber.
> Anhang anzeigen 351969
> Anhang anzeigen 351968
> Anhang anzeigen 351967
> Anhang anzeigen 351966


Da sieht es ja aus wie extra gemalt!


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Da sieht es ja aus wie extra gemalt!


Allerdings! Traumhaft sieht das aus. 
Wir waren vor langer Zeit mal auf der Diemel paddeln, die habe ich ähnlich in Erinnerung.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Soooo. Bild 1 ist der Spot von gestern. Ist quasi ein Stillgewässer, Bild 2und3 ist die Lahn. Ich denke es geht die Feeder zu 1 und die Drennan zur Lahn rüber.
> Anhang anzeigen 351969
> Anhang anzeigen 351968
> Anhang anzeigen 351967
> Anhang anzeigen 351966


Das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Viel glück wünsche ich dir. 
Im übrigen bin ich gerade ein wenig geschwitzt, da ich mich gerade durch 5 Seiten des Ükel gekämpft habe. 
Hier geht die Post ab. Gute Fänge wurden auch präsentiert. Ein allgemeines Petri an euch. Will mal hoffen, dass die Döbeljagt am Sonntag an der Fulle starten kann. Ansonsten werde ich zu den Teichen ausweichen. Wird mal wieder Zeit, was Friedfisch mäßiges an den Haken zu bekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Allerdings! Traumhaft sieht das aus.
> Wir waren vor langer Zeit mal auf der Diemel paddeln, die habe ich ähnlich in Erinnerung.


Denke mal, dass jeder deutsche Fluss solche Ecken zu bieten hat, wo man aus dem "Ah!" und "Oh!" nicht mehr herauskommt. Und manche haben Ecken, da haut's einen einfach um!


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Allerdings! Traumhaft sieht das aus.
> Wir waren vor langer Zeit mal auf der Diemel paddeln, die habe ich ähnlich in Erinnerung.


Echt, auf der Diemel. Wo war das den gewesen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Liebe Ükelaner, vielen Dank für eure lieben netten Geburtstagswünsche. Mein selbstausgesuchtes Angelgeschenk ist eine 3,0 mtr Feeder-Rute von Rive geworden, die gab es im Abverkauf und da ich eine neue Spitze für die Method brauchte, habe ich da zugeschlagen. Den Preisunsinn bei Feederspitzen kann ich immer noch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, 3 Spitzen sind teurer als 3 Spitzen und eine Rute. Aber mal schauen, vielleicht kann man sie ja auch noch ala Nordlichtangler umbauen. Zusätzlich gab es für mich Leseratte ein Buch zum Thema "Rute Raus, der Spaß...."
Zum Thema Halibut-Pellets, meine sind so etwas von klebrig, 2mm Pellets angefeuchtet und in die Form gedrückt, hat man danach doch schon Betonartige Ergebnisse. Nach 15 Min. in der Mould sitzt noch all das drin, was die Fische nicht heraus geknabbert haben.


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ 
Ok, die Feeder-Rute von Rive war dein selbstausgesuchtes Geschenk. Und was hat man dir geschenkt? Weitere Angelsachen, oder einen Ebay Gutschein? Erzähl, erzähl. 

Gruß Jason

Edit: Ich bin ja gar nicht neugierig


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason Was soll man einen alten Mann noch schenken, Pullover, Shirt, Blumen, Rest erhalte ich später wenn der Rest der Familie aus dem Urlaub kommt. Wird aber was von Shimano werden, und zwar ziemlich groß. (Rolle)


----------



## Kochtopf

#schonhaken

Meines Erachtens haben angedrückte Widerhaken einen grossen Vorteil gegenüber reinrassigen Schonhaken: der restknubbel hält besser als ganz glatte Haken aber geht deutlich besser raus als die üblichen Widerhaken. Just my 0,02£

#sonntag geht es mit @Jason an die Fulle, ich freue mich sehr (und fände es wirklich schön unseren Posenbau- und Reifenwechselkönig zum Zielfisch zu führen)


----------



## Jason

@Hecht100+ 
Was heißt denn hier alter Mann? Du stehst doch noch voll im Saft. Hauptsache du hast einen schönen Tag verlebt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason 
Lass das nicht meine Frau hören, die bekommt dann noch seltsame Gedanken. Und danke für die Blumen, tun echt gut und machen einen sofort gedanklich jünger.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
hier sind die Schuppenbilder vom Döbeltier.
Bitte bedenkt, das es sich um technische Aufnahmen handelt- es wäre also sehr rücksichtsvoll,
die Worte "Fusseln", "Staub", "Sensordreck" oder "verdammter Saustall" nicht zu erwähnen, herzlichen
Dank. 

Hier zunächst das Bild vom unglücklichen Spender- ich schätze er war schon einige Zeit tot, war
blass, etwas angeschwollen und verbreitete ausserhalb des Wasser einen merklichen Geruch.
Er fand seine letzte Ruhestätte tief in einem Brennesselgestrüpp. Ich hab gerade mal an meinem
Kescher etwas hin- und hergemessen, und ich glaube, die Länge des Leichnams dürfte ca. 38-40
betragen.









Bei der Zählung der Jahrringe bin ich nach den Bildern und der Anleitung des sehr guten Links
von @Tobias85 vorgegangen- Die Schuppenstruktur besteht aus feinsten konzentrischen Ringen,
von denen mehrere ein Jahr bilden. Es sieht eigentlich wie ne Schallplatte mit getrennten
Tracks aus, wobei die Lieder jeweils ein Jahr darstellen.

Hier eine heftig bearbeitete Gegenlichtaufnahme der wieder eingeweichten, flachen Schuppe- man 
kann kaum Jahrringe ausmachen, aber die feineren Strukturen kommen ganz gut raus, wie die ganz 
feinen konzentrischen Wuchsrippen, oder die feinen Pickmentpunkte am Rand, die das 
Charakteristische Netzmuster der Döbel bilden.






Die Jahresringe kamen aber sehr gut bei Seitenlicht heraus, und zwar nachdem die Schuppe
wieder etwas getrocknet und gekrümmt war- hier eine ganz gute, recht natürliche Aufnahme






Wirklich gut erkennbar sind die Jahrringe bei extremem Seitenlicht und heftiger Nachbearbeitung-
Ich konnte allerdings nicht Sommer/Winterhalbjahre herausarbeiten:






Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich 5 oder 6 Jahrringe zähle: Ich glaube die breite innerste
Zone könnten auch 2 Ringe sein, dann wäre der Bursche in seinem 6sten Sommer gewesen sein, ich bin 
mir aber nicht sicher - oder es ist ein Jahr, dann wäre er 5 gewesen?
EDIT: Beim Hochladen würde ich doch sagen, der Fisch war 5sömmrig-Was meint ihr?

Zum Alter-Längenverhältnis gibts es viele verschiedene, teils stark abweichende Tabellen und 
Artikel, ich glaube da gibt es nur ganz grobe Regeln. Hier nur zwei Relationen als sehr
divergierende Beispiele- Es gibt also ganz sicher grosse Unterschiede von Region zu Region
und vor allem  von Gewässer zu Gewässer. Interessant wäre ein Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen 
Individuen aus dem selben Gewässer.

Zeiske 1975 gibt (nach Bauch 1966) als Sommer/Länge an: 10/26 15/39 und 16/43 das ist ein völlig
anderes Wuchsverhalten, als bei meinem Exemplar.

Dr.Catch gibt auch eine Tabelle an (https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/laengen-gewichts-alters-tabelle-friedfische)
allerdings ohne Quelle. Hier der entsprechende Bereich (wie oben): 4/35 5/40 6/45
Das stimmt eigentlich ziemlich gut mit den obigen Beobachtungen überein.

Jo, ohne jetzt große Schlüsse zu ziehen, fand ich es war ein spannendes und spassiges Experiment. 
Mal sehen, ob und wie ich noch an andere Schuppen gelange (also unblutig, versteht sich!)

herzliche Grüße, 
Euer Minimax


----------



## Jason

Jawoll, die Einladung von El Potto an die Fulda steht. Jetzt kam ich in Ruhe meine Vorbereitungen treffen. Mal wieder ein kleines Ükeltreffen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Ükel (Ükels?)

Nach langer stiller Teilhabe möchte ich mich mit meinen Comeback-Versuchen der feineren Friedfischangelei jetzt auch einmal aus dem Schatten lösen und mich gerne aktiver beteiligen. Hierzu möchte ich kurz meinen anglerischen Background erläutern und hoffe das euch das Lesen etwas Freude bereitet:

*Beginn einer Leidenschaft*

Bei mir war dies einfach unvermeidbar. Mein Opa, selbst passionierter Angler und Fliegenfischer, besaß ein Bootshaus direkt an dem schönen Fluss Werse in meiner Geburtsstadt Münster. Dort traf sich im Sommer fast jedes Wochenende  die ganze  Familie , so dass ich einen großen Teil meiner Kindheit in der Natur und am Wasser verbrachte.

Solange ich zurückdenken kann gab es niemals einen Tag an dem mein Opa nicht seine zwei kurzen, braun lackierten Ruten ausgelegt hatte. Er angelte immer ganz einfach und klassisch auf Grund mit selbst gebuddelten Würmern, selbst gegossenen Grundbleien und den seinerzeit konkurrenzlosen Aalglöckchen. Auch mein Onkel angelte oftmals sehr aktiv mit, beide waren sie im ansässigen Verein "Frühauf Münster" und das Fischen war dadurch irgendwie immer präsent und gehörte immer dazu. Noch heute befindet sich dieses Bootshaus fast unverändert im Familienbesitz und wird von meinen Onkel gepflegt und bewirtschaftet. Darauf bin ich sehr stolz und es bereitet mir sehr viel Freude diesen, für mich sehr besonderen Ort, immer mal wieder  besuchen zu können.

Hier an diesem Häuschen hat mein Opa mir das Angeln auf Rotaugen beigebracht. Der Start war durchaus nicht der einfachste. Wer kennt sie noch die klassische dreiteilige unberingte Bambusrute ? Während mein gleichaltriger Cousin mit diesen Stecken sehr zu Opas Freude die ersten Fische fing nutzte ich diese meist für diverse imaginäre Schwertkämpfe, welche immer mit der Zerlegung des guten Stückes endeten. Doch mein Opa gab nicht so schnell auf und es gab immer wieder regelmäßig Ersatz.

Bald erfolgte das erste Upgrade in Form einer ca. 1,50 Meter langen quietsche orangen Shakespeare Vollglasrute, dazu eine grüne DAM Rolle. Ich sehe diese noch heute vor mir als wäre es erst gestern gewesen.  Ich habe diese erste wirkliche Angel-Kombo später heiß geliebt und ewig gefischt bis irgendwann die Rolle nur noch eierte und die Ringe tiefe Einkerbungen  hatten. Heute bedauere ich diese Erinnerungsstücke dann irgendwann so achtlos weggeworfen zu haben aber es scheint der Lauf des Lebens zu sein das solche Erkenntnisse immer erst sehr viel später kommen.

Aber wir wollen bei dem Laufe unserer kleinen Geschichte bleiben. Irgendwann wollte ich es dann auch wissen..  Ich muss zu diesem Zeitpunkt so um die neun Jahre alt gewesen sein. An diesem entscheidenden Tag waren nur meine Mutter, meine Großeltern und ich an der Werse. Mein Cousin war mit seinen Eltern im Urlaub an der Nordsee. Dem entsprechend kam bei mir recht schnell Langeweile auf, so dass ich meinen Opa bat mir das Angeln zu zeigen. Auf Grund meiner als Kind bekanntermaßen nicht gerade großen Geduld war seine Skepsis natürlich groß aber er nahm sich die Zeit in der Hoffnung einen Teil seiner Passion weitergeben zu können. Er montierte meine kleine Rute mit einer selbst gebastelten Federkielpose und zeigte mir geduldig wie man Teig knetet, auswirft und die Montage driften lässt. Er erklärte mir auf welcher Art und Weise sich ein Biss bemerkbar machen würde und wann es Zeit zum Anschlag wäre.   Da mein Opa den Sommer oftmals draußen übernachtete und täglich mit alten Brotresten anfütterte stellten sich die ersten Erfolge fast umgehend ein.

Geangelt wurde immer ganz klassisch mit Weißbrotteig, gefangen haben wir die schönsten und prächtigsten Rotaugen direkt vor unseren Füßen. Das Gefühl wenn die Pose zitterte und gegen den Strom lief und dann abtauchte war unbeschreiblich. Ebenso der darauf folgende kurze Drill und dann der in der Sonne glänzende silberfarbene Fischleib wie er die Wasseroberfläche durchbrach. Ich fing an diesen ersten Erfolgs-Tag sieben mittelgroße Rotaugen und kann auch heute noch, wenn ich die Augen schließe,  jedes einzelne davon vor mir sehen so sehr hat dieser eine Tag mein Leben für immer geprägt.  Der  Angel-Virus hatte mich gepackt…


Und dann fing das Experimentieren an!  Zusammen mit meinen Cousin fingen wir an Laufposen zu verwenden, tiefer zu angeln, Aktiv zu füttern und größere Köder zu verwenden. Wir wälzten gemeinsam alte Angelzeitschriften, lasen die Angelbücher von Opa und von meinem Onkel, probierten dieses und jenes. Der Erfolg blieb nicht aus und die Fische wurden größer. Wir fingen nun regelmäßig größere Rotaugen und auch Brassen in beachtlichen Größen und Mengen.


Solche Sternstunden wie damals bei der Jagd auf Weißfische mit einfachsten Mitteln habe ich  eigentlich nie wieder erlebt. Morgens waren die ersten Fänge meist meine geliebten Rotaugen und sobald sich die Sonne zeigte kamen fast immer auch die ersten Brassenschwärme auf den Platz. Fütterte man weiter und konsequent an,  konnte man durchaus auch immer mal wieder einen kleinen Schuppen oder Spiegel- Karpfen erwischen, bis vielleicht 45 cm. Für uns damals ein Riesenfisch.


Setzkescher waren zu der damaligen Zeit noch ganz normal und an guten Tagen waren Fänge bis zu 50 Fische keine Seltenheit. Darunter auch immer einige gute Brassen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern zu diesen Zeiten auch nur einmal als Schneider nach Hause gegangen zu sein.


Heute schleppe ich oftmals das zehnfache an Krempel und Gerät mit ans Wasser, alles ist sehr komfortabel, das Material ist ausgeklügelt, bis ins Letzte durchdacht und optimiert. Fangen tue ich aber oftmals nur einen Bruchteil wie zur damaligen Zeit.


Die Werse hat mir über die Jahre aber sehr viele schöne Fische gebracht,  immer an diesem kleinen verwunschenen Bootshaus. Aber ob es nun an meinen seligen Opa liegt, der regelmäßig seine Brotreste verfütterte, ob sich meine Sichtweise mit dem erwachsen werden geändert hat oder ob  die Zeiten sich für uns Angler wirklich verschlechtert haben, solche Stipper-Highlights wie damals zu meinen Anfangszeiten habe ich nie wieder und nirgendwo erlebt. Ansatzweise hatte ich ein solches Erlebnis im letzten Urlaub in Ostfriesland an einen kleinen Kanal kurz vor Greetsiel. Dort habe ich seit langen einmal wieder eine größere Anzahl stattlicher Brassen gefangen.  Aber egal wie groß die Fische noch werden mögen und egal wie viel ich noch fangen werde, nie werde ich diese ersten Fänge vergessen an der Werse, , vor 40 Jahren.



Anhang anzeigen 351982


----------



## daci7

Sind das eigendlich Fusseln, Staub oder doch nur Sensordreck in deinem verdammten Saustall @Minimax ?
Mein Päckchen ist jetzt "durchdacht" ... nun muss ich es noch zusammenstellen, einen netten Brief schreiben und aufs Amt bringen. Achja ... einen Liter Maden als Füllmaterial, dass die Sargbleie den Karton nicht durchschlagen muss ich noch holen!
In Liebe
David


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Sind das eigendlich Fusseln, Staub oder doch nur Sensordreck in deinem verdammten Saustall @Minimax ?
> Mein Päckchen ist jetzt "durchdacht" ... nun muss ich es noch zusammenstellen, einen netten Brief schreiben und aufs Amt bringen. Achja ... einen Liter Maden als Füllmaterial, dass die Sargbleie den Karton nicht durchschlagen muss ich noch holen!
> In Liebe
> David



Ah, daci7, 
mein teuflischer und provokanter Erzfeind, Du musst ja ganz schön aufgeregt sein, bzw. dir die Muffe gehen, dass Du so zwanghaft tauntest, bitte die Kiefermuskulatur nicht überanstrengen- wird sonst schwierig für Dich, die Marseillaise zu pfeifen. 
Ich habe mir noch kaum Gedanken gemacht,  bin aber hin und her gerissen zwischen einer fairen, ausgewogenen Montage die Dich nicht überfordert, oder ob ichs dem Schicksal überlasse und einem Obdachlosen nen Schnaps biete, damit er aus dem Bodensatz meiner Tacklebox was Bizarres für Dich zusammenzittert.
Jedenfalls lasse ich Dich wissen, das ich Dein Päckchen erst öffnen werde, wenn ich meines abgeschickt habe- schätze dann werden deine Gratismaden schön durchgecastert sein, fair play ist fair play,
In tödlicher Feindschaft und voller Hass,
Dein Feind
Minimax

@skyduck Willkommen am Stammtisch, und danke für die schöne nosatalgische Geschichte- toller Einstand im Ükel, wo Freundlichkeit, Toleranz und anglerische
Kameradschaft gross geschrieben werden.


----------



## Mescalero

Jason schrieb:


> Echt, auf der Diemel. Wo war das den gewesen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hofgut Stammen hieß das. Vereinsausflug mit Camping und allem.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> ...bin aber hin und her gerissen zwischen einer fairen, ausgewogenen Montage die Dich nicht überfordert, oder ob ichs dem Schicksal überlasse und einem Obdachlosen nen Schnaps biete, damit er aus dem Bodensatz meiner Tacklebox was Bizarres für Dich zusammenzittert.



Oh, und hahaha, bevor @daci7 oder ein anderer den Witz macht, tu ichs lieber selbst: 
Natürlich gibt es bei meinen Montagen keine objektive Möglichkeit, zwischen ersterem und letzterem zu unterscheiden!


----------



## daci7

Ich denke wir sind uns einig darin, dass keine stumpfen Säbel, keine Platzpatronen und keine Gummimesser getauscht werden. SO will ich jedenfalls nicht gewinnen und mir dann auf ewig das Geplärre anhören müssen.
Groetjes


----------



## geomas

Herzlich Willkommen am Stammtisch, lieber @skyduck ! 
Danke für den Ausflug ins Reich der Erinnerungen. Ungefähr dem von Dir beschriebenen Muster entsprechend haben sicher etliche Stammtischbrüder mit der Angelei angefangen.


----------



## geomas

@Slappy - ohh, das sieht aber richtig gut aus bei Dir! 

@bw1 - die Barbe steht ja sowas von gut im Futter, unfaßbar! Hat da jemand Hefe verklappt? 
Danke für den Hinweis auf die legendäre Avon-Scale. Die hatte ich bereits mehrfach im Auge und in der „Beobachtungsliste”, dann aber zufällig eine billige und neue Flyweight in der von mir gewünschten Ausführung entdeckt (bis max 12lb, „imperiale Maßeinheiten”). 
16kg sind utopisch viel für mich, erstes Ziel wird sein, den Zeiger der Flyweight Mark zwo einmal um 360 Grad drehen zu sehen.

@Minimax - spannende Sache, die Döbel-Datierung. Ich kann da wenig beitragen außer der Vermutung, daß sich je nach Nahrungsangebot das Wuchsverhalten der Fische von Gewässer zu Gewässer extrem unterscheidet.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason Herzliche Glückwünsche ins Zwergenland zu deinem Geburtstag. Lass dich reich beschenken und genieße den Tag.


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat unser User @ Jason Burzeltag
 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist die Schnur ein bisschen unter Spannung zu halten, dann geht es ganz einfach.


Ganz einfach ￼￼￼￼ Ja ne, is klar 



TobBok schrieb:


> aber irgendwie hab ich am Ende immer den halben Fisch mit hochgezogen


Japp, genau so geht es mir auch immer wieder... 




Andal schrieb:


> Das liegt vor allem daran, dass Fisch, insbesondere stattliche Karpfenartige, böse und hintertrieben sind. Sie zeigen sich dem Angler vorzugsweise nur dann, wenn sie wissen, dass er unvollständig ausgerüstet am Wasser weilt. *Kommt er dann mit dem aufgebesserten Setup daher, sind sie wie vom Erdboden verschluckt....!*


Das stimmt zu 100% 
Genau so war es heute. Gestern sind die dicken noch vor meinen Füßen rumgeschwommen und heute.... Weg, einfach weg. 3 Stunden saß ich an der Stelle. Es gab 13 Fische, 12 Grundeln und den kleinen. 





Irgendwann fange ich auch mal so wie ihr


----------



## Minimax

Ach Du meine Güte,
gestern @Hecht100+ heut der @Jason jetzt purzeln die Geburtstage: 9 Monate zurück kommen wir ja jetzt in die dunklen Wintermonate, wo gut munkeln ist.
Jedenfalls ein herzliches Happy Birthday, lieber Jason, und ich wünsch Dir im kommenden Jason-Jahr recht viele, schöne Stunden am Wasser oder in Deiner Tüftelstube,


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Irgendwann fange ich auch mal so wie ihr



Machst Du doch schon!


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend war ich nicht am Mittags abgecheckten Swim, da dies eine offenbar rege genutzte Stelle zum Slippen von Kleinbooten sowie zum Wassern und Besteigen von SUP-Brettern zu sein scheint.





Rechts an der Schilfkante fing ich letztes Jahr (oder schon 2018?) meine bislang einzige Grundel. So die Erinnerung nicht trügt auf Mais-Made-Combo.
Diese Stelle ist sehr gut zu Fuß zu erreichen, knapp 10 Minuten sinds bei dem von mir üblicherweise an den Tag gelegten flotten Schritt.
Also vorgemerkt für Tage, an denen andere Wassersportler wohl eher passen.

Meine Lieblingsstelle war abends besetzt, bin etwa 30m weiter. Hatte neben der Experimentalrute (mit sehr kurzem Vorfach, 6er Gama Circle Power und 12g-DS-Blei am sehr kurzen Seitenarm) die wundervolle Editions-Picker von Heinz mit. Diese Balzer ist ne absolut wunderbare leichte Grundrute. 3lb-Maxima als Hauptschnur, entsprechend feineres Vorfach, ein dünner, aber nicht zu kleiner 12er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder und ein sehr kleines DS-Blei formten das Business-End der Rute.

Habe wie üblich per Hand/Katschi Erbsen angefüttert, es dauerte auch nicht lange und es gab zur Freude kleiner Jungs (knapp 2 Jahre geschätzt) glänzende Plötz mit perfekten roten Augen und leuchtend roten Flossen. Die Knaben wollten selbst Hand an die Angeln legen und ihre Mütter/Tanten waren gut damit beschäftigt, die agilen Bürschchen zu bremsen.
Sowas ist immer ne gute Gelegenheit, mit nichtangelnden Leuten ins Gespräch zu kommen, ihnen zu zeigen, wie „echte heimische Fische” aussehen, zu erklären, warum man diesen oder jenen Fisch guten Gewissens zurücksetzt. Ich finde, sowas ist wichtiger und sinnvoller als irgendwelche fragwürdigen Imagekampagnen zu starten.

Nach den ersten Plötz dann deutlich mehr Widerstand an der feinen Picker - aber nein, kein „Kampfschwimmer”, sondern ein schönes Rotauge von etwa 25cm, welches sich den Haken selbst quer in den Leib gesetzt hatte.





Für solche Zwecke (Haken im Bauch) brauche ich ne vernünftige Lösezange.
Das Teil hier (knapp 3€, habe es auch mit gerader „Spitze”) erfüllt den Zweck, ist für mich aber nicht optimal zu greifen.
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Zange von Loon (Loons?), die ich gestern sehr (zu?) billig bei ebay fand.

An der passiv gefischten Rute tat sich nichts - weder der nach Ananas noch nach Knoblauch duftende Mais fand Abnehmer.
Habe dann auf 3 Erbsen am 6er Circle-Power gesetzt:





Nein, auch auf Erbsen ging an dieser Rute nichts.

In der Dämmerung biß es dann zunehmend besser, es gab neben Plötz auch Güstern und lüttere Brassen bis knapp über 30cm.
Nach ner Weile habe ich es mit 12mm-Breadpunch probiert und die Bisse kamen jetzt deutlich schneller als auf den unscheinbaren Köder Erbse.
Es war ein kurzweiliges Angeln. Habe die Picker beiseite gelegt und die kräftigere Rute mit Breadpunch an der ufernahen Erfolgsstelle zum Einsatz gebracht.
Es gab neben weiteren kleinen Brassen und Güstern noch den Stock des Jahres 2020 - ein Glück, daß ich diesen mit der kräftigeren Rute „fing” und nicht mit der Picker hakte.

Ein weitere schöner Abend am Fluß nebenan, die Abwesenheit von größeren oder „besseren” Fischen im Kescher kann ich gut akzeptieren..


----------



## Andal

Alles Gute Jason!


----------



## geomas

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber @Jason  - vor allem natürlich Gesundheit und viel Zeit fürs Hobby (nein, ich meine nicht den Terrassenbau).


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> *Liebe Ükel Gemeinde,*
> 
> ich möchte mich nach Jahren wieder der feinen Friedfisch Angelei widmen. Ich habe nun wieder vermehrt die Möglichkeit an meinen "Jugend- und Lern-Gewässer" ,der Werse in Münster, mich wieder meinen anglerischen Wurzeln zuzuwenden. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer klassischen weichen Schwing-Tip Rute bin aber irgendwie nix passendes finde. Die Dinger von Askari (Classy Catcher) habe ich schon, fühlen sich für mich aber irgendwie nicht so richtig an. Jetzt habe ich die Sportex Multipicker im Visier und meine mich zu erinnern, dass diese hier mindestens ein Stamm-Ükel fischt...
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht da jemand etwas zu sagen? Speziell interessiert mich ob die vergleichbar mit den guten alten weichen Swing-Tip-Ruten der 80er/90er ist. Außerdem sollte sie aber auch genug Reserve haben um auch mal einer 60er Brasse Paroli zu bieten.
> 
> Ne schöne gebrauchte wäre natürlich auch eine Option aber in der bay werde ich da nicht wirklich fündig. Nutzt ihr da andere Quellen? Sehr oft lese/sehe ich hier ja von excellenten Schätzchen?
> 
> Ich bedanke mich artig für eure Hilfe und muss gestehen, dass dieses Forum mir erst richtig Lust gemacht hat mich dieser Art der Angelei wieder zu widmen.
> 
> VG, einer der "stillen Mitleser"



Lieber Skyduck,

Stephan/ @Wuemmehunter hat die Sportex mit beiden Spitzenteilen und schätzt sie wohl sehr. Er kann Dir sicher nähere Infos geben.
Ich selbst habe nur ein Sammelsurium alter Swingtip-Ruten. Das Gros stellen ABU Legerlite Modelle. Viele der älteren Ruten sind sehr weich und Fische wie 60er Brassen oder Satzis von gut 40cm sind bereits „Endgegner”.
Etliche interessante ältere Ruten sind nicht als Swingtipruten ausgewiesen, sondern als Leger-Ruten. Also falls es was gebrauchtes sein soll: suchen, suchen, suchen.
Es gibt eine Fülle an möglichweise passenden Ruten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, nur eben nicht immer jetzt, sofort.

Einen Kontakt zu einem Verkäufer, der wohl noch eine Drennan Legermaster abzugeben hat, kann ich per „Unterhaltung” gerne vermitteln.

Hoffentlich lesen wir bald mehr von Dir hier am Stammtisch,
Petri und beste Grüße,
Georg.


----------



## Tricast

@Jason : Auch von uns alles alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag, Gesundheit und weiterhin ein glückliches Händchen bei Deinen Vorhaben wünschen Dir

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Jason: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, mein Lieber! Möge Petrus Dir am kommenden einen richtig schönen Fulle-Döbel schenken!
@skyduck: Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier am Stammtisch. Ein wirklich gelungener Einstand, den Du mit dem Rückblick auf Deine anglerischen Anfänge gegeben hast. Es hat Freude gemacht, Deine Erinnerungen zu
Lesen. Geo hatte es ja schon gesagt, ich bin glücklicher Besitzer der Sportex Multipicker. Mit der Pickerspitze fische ich eher selten und habe für diese Art der Angel Alternativen, die ich häufiger nutze. Mit der Schwingspitze fische ich Dir mir auch optisch sehr zusagende Rute dagegen vergleichsweise häufig und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Werfen gestaltet sich problemlos und wenn man nicht gerade ein Rotauge im Nanoformat gehakt hat, kann man nach einem erfolgreichen Anhieb auch (im Rahmen der Swingtip-Möglichkeiten) von einen Drill sprechen. Mit einigen weiteren Schwingspitzen ließe sich sicherlich noch situationsangepasster fischen. Wenn ich das nächste Mal auf der Insel bin, werde ich mal schauen, ob ich etwas finde. Von mir bekommt die Multipicker eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung.
@Slappy; wow, das sieht ja wirklich spannend und zugleich vielversprechend bei Dir am Platz aus. Dort wirst Du sicherlich viele spannende Stunden erleben.


----------



## TobBok

Slappy schrieb:


> Soooo. Bild 1 ist der Spot von gestern. Ist quasi ein Stillgewässer, Bild 2und3 ist die Lahn. Ich denke es geht die Feeder zu 1 und die Drennan zur Lahn rüber


Erinnert mich stark an die Lachte-Schwemmkuhlen die wir hier haben. Die Lahn ist natürlich deutlich größer als die Lachte, was das angeht....
Aber auch in unseren Kuhlen ists wie ein Stillgewässer, außer am Kuhlen-Eingang, da findet reger Wasseraustausch statt.
Wenn man den Bereich anwerfen kann, ists oftmals ein guter Spot, weil dort das frische Futter für die Fische angelandet wird - und zwar auf der Seite des Kuhleneingangs, die Stromabwärts liegt. An genau der Stelle wurde von einem Angler bei uns im Forellenfluss ein 75er Karpfen gelandet, der mitten im Futter stand.

@Minimax - der Döbel dürfte grade in seinen 6ten Sommer gestartet sein, also 5-sömmrig...Passt vom Größenverhältnnis gut ins allgemeine Döbel-Schema, wenns im Gewässer genug Raubfische und selbst genug Beute für den Dickkopf gibt!

@skyduck - willkommen am stammtisch
@Jason - alles gute! 


geomas schrieb:


> Für solche Zwecke (Haken im Bauch) brauche ich ne vernünftige Lösezange.
> Das Teil hier (knapp 3€, habe es auch mit gerader „Spitze”) erfüllt den Zweck, ist für mich aber nicht optimal zu greifen.


Diese Zangen sind ein absoluter Turn-Off....Arterienklemmen schön und gut, aber diese Hakendinger am Griff, die die Klemme in Position halten sollen sind immer unglaublich unnütz und im Weg, wenn man den Haken greifen will, der Fisch regt sich kurz der Haken verschiebt sich, dann muss man die Klemme im Fischmaul neu justieren und einrasten, und bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat der Fisch schon drei Salto Mortales gemacht und ist maximal noch KöFi fähig.


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Eine echte Swing Tip bietet auch Tri-Cast an. Nicht ganz billig. Wer keine Lust auf UK hat kann sicher die Rute auch bei Ton Temming - Traditional Hengelsport in NL bestellen.
*Tri-Cast TRILOGY X4 SPECIALIST FEEDER RODS*

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Ganz übersehen gestern, einen nachträglichen Geburtstagsgruß an @Hecht100+ und natürlich auch an @Jason .

Ich sehe gerade mit Hoffen und Bangen auf den nächsten Sonntag, wo sich endlich wieder ein Angelfenster geöffnet hat. Natürlich ist gerade da ein Wetterumschwung und es sollen Regen und Gewitter durchziehen. Muss ich doch noch ein paar Opfer an der Donau bringen dass die Gewitter fernbleiben.... mal schauen was ich daheim habe


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Machst Du doch schon!


Ja ne, is klar. Ich meine damit die Größe und Vielfalt. 
Grundeln zählen nicht 

Happy birthday @Jason 

@skyduck herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Genauso bin ich auch vorgegangen mit gutem Ergebnis. Nun lasse ich sie  bis heut Abend trocknen. Ich werd wohl Makro und evtl. Leuchttisch aufbauen und nachher noch etwas am Bild rumschrauben, die ganze Sache interessiert mich sehr.
> Der "Spender" war wohl ganz sicher nicht 45 wie angegeben- ich hab wegen dem Gestank nur geschätzt. Ich würde ihn jetzt grob als Döbel meiner lokalen ' Standardklasse' einordnen. Aber ich hab den Leichnam im Kescher fotografiert, vielleicht kann ich so zu ner nachträglichen realistischen Schätzung gelangen.
> Ich hab schon etwas geguckt, die Alters-Längenverhältnisse gehen in der Lit und im Netz recht wild durcheinander



Werter Minimax, was Alter und größe Betrifft kann ich durchaus ein Lied davon singen. Wenn ich die Längen und gewichte der Fische aus den größeren Strömen sehe kann ich nur immer verwundert den Kopfschütteln wie diese Fische denn abwachsen.
Beispiel:
Mein Fluss ist sehr Nahrungsreich aber dennoch wachsen die Döbel/Aitel nur bis zu einer maximalen Größe von 52-58 cm. Fänge von 60cm sind reine Ausnahme Fische, gleiches gilt auch für Barben. Mancherorts wird von 80+ Fischen berichtet und bei mir ist ne Grenze bei 70-78 cm. Das ganze lässt sich auf viele Fischarten übertragen. Beim Alter bin ich mir durchaus sicher das unsere Aitel sehr alte Fische sind zumal schon die eher helle/gräuliche Färbung aufs Alter fällt. Das ist sozusagen wie bei den Zandern wo man das Alter der Fische durchaus sieht.
Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich seit einigen Jahren die Rückgratsknochen meiner Waller ab 1m auslöse und aufhebe ?
An Hand der Knochen kann ebenfalls das Alter bestimmt werden. Wo z.B. die Welse in größeren Flüssen relativ schnell abwachsen so hat bei uns einer mit 1,00 - 1,10 m Länge schon ein Alter von 7-8 Jahren.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde das Alter und die Größe hängt immer vom Gewässer und seinem Nahrungsvorkommen ab.


----------



## Tricast

@Racklinger : Bei Fragen zu Opfergaben an die Flussgötter kann ich nur an unseren Stammtischbruder Sir Minimax verweisen. Jahrelange Studien haben ihn zu einem ausgewiesenen Experten in Fragen der Opfergaben an die Flussgötter gemacht.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Soooo, Sachen sind gepackt. Diesmal sind Mais, Miniboilie/poups, Erdbeerpallets, Toast und Maden dabei. 
Im "Stillwasser" wird heute mit Pose geangelt und im Fluss auf Grund


----------



## TobBok

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wurde das Alter und die Größe hängt immer vom Gewässer und seinem Nahrungsvorkommen ab.


Bei einem durchschnittlichen Nahrungsvorkommen wachsen Döbel in folgenden Intervallen ab (Erfahrungswerte aus der Fischzucht eines befreundeten Fischbewirtschafters), jeweils mit ungefähren Unter und Obergrenzen
1 Lebensjahr: 10-15 cm
2 Lebensjahr: 10-15 cm - nach 2 Jahren lag der Schnitt bei etwa 25 cm (das sind dann auch Döbel. die er für Gartenteiche und Vereine anbietet).
Bis zum 6sten Jahr wachsen die Fische im Schnitt 5 cm.
Ab dem 6ten Jahr verlangsamt sich das Wachstum auf 5 cm alle 2 Jahre.

Durch enorme natürliche Schwankungen: Verbuttung, enorm nährstoffarme Forellen-Flüsse haben teilweise enorme alte Döbel, die nichtmal auf die Hälfe des Schnitts kommen während teilweise Döbel in typischen Barben-Brassen Regionen deutlich flinker abwachsen; sind diese Durchschnitte als OPTIMAL-Schnitte zu sehen und nicht als generelle Durchschnitte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und hahaha, bevor @daci7 oder ein anderer den Witz macht, tu ichs lieber selbst:
> Natürlich gibt es bei meinen Montagen keine objektive Möglichkeit, zwischen ersterem und letzterem zu unterscheiden!


Und ich habe mich so auf den Spruch von mir gefreut


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ükel (Ükels?)
> 
> Nach langer stiller Teilhabe möchte ich mich mit meinen Comeback-Versuchen der feineren Friedfischangelei jetzt auch einmal aus dem Schatten lösen und mich gerne aktiver beteiligen. Hierzu möchte ich kurz meinen anglerischen Background erläutern und hoffe das euch das Lesen etwas Freude bereitet:
> 
> *Beginn einer Leidenschaft*
> 
> Bei mir war dies einfach unvermeidbar. Mein Opa, selbst passionierter Angler und Fliegenfischer, besaß ein Bootshaus direkt an dem schönen Fluss Werse in meiner Geburtsstadt Münster. Dort traf sich im Sommer fast jedes Wochenende  die ganze  Familie , so dass ich einen großen Teil meiner Kindheit in der Natur und am Wasser verbrachte.
> 
> Solange ich zurückdenken kann gab es niemals einen Tag an dem mein Opa nicht seine zwei kurzen, braun lackierten Ruten ausgelegt hatte. Er angelte immer ganz einfach und klassisch auf Grund mit selbst gebuddelten Würmern, selbst gegossenen Grundbleien und den seinerzeit konkurrenzlosen Aalglöckchen. Auch mein Onkel angelte oftmals sehr aktiv mit, beide waren sie im ansässigen Verein "Frühauf Münster" und das Fischen war dadurch irgendwie immer präsent und gehörte immer dazu. Noch heute befindet sich dieses Bootshaus fast unverändert im Familienbesitz und wird von meinen Onkel gepflegt und bewirtschaftet. Darauf bin ich sehr stolz und es bereitet mir sehr viel Freude diesen, für mich sehr besonderen Ort, immer mal wieder  besuchen zu können.
> 
> Hier an diesem Häuschen hat mein Opa mir das Angeln auf Rotaugen beigebracht. Der Start war durchaus nicht der einfachste. Wer kennt sie noch die klassische dreiteilige unberingte Bambusrute ? Während mein gleichaltriger Cousin mit diesen Stecken sehr zu Opas Freude die ersten Fische fing nutzte ich diese meist für diverse imaginäre Schwertkämpfe, welche immer mit der Zerlegung des guten Stückes endeten. Doch mein Opa gab nicht so schnell auf und es gab immer wieder regelmäßig Ersatz.
> 
> Bald erfolgte das erste Upgrade in Form einer ca. 1,50 Meter langen quietsche orangen Shakespeare Vollglasrute, dazu eine grüne DAM Rolle. Ich sehe diese noch heute vor mir als wäre es erst gestern gewesen.  Ich habe diese erste wirkliche Angel-Kombo später heiß geliebt und ewig gefischt bis irgendwann die Rolle nur noch eierte und die Ringe tiefe Einkerbungen  hatten. Heute bedauere ich diese Erinnerungsstücke dann irgendwann so achtlos weggeworfen zu haben aber es scheint der Lauf des Lebens zu sein das solche Erkenntnisse immer erst sehr viel später kommen.
> 
> Aber wir wollen bei dem Laufe unserer kleinen Geschichte bleiben. Irgendwann wollte ich es dann auch wissen..  Ich muss zu diesem Zeitpunkt so um die neun Jahre alt gewesen sein. An diesem entscheidenden Tag waren nur meine Mutter, meine Großeltern und ich an der Werse. Mein Cousin war mit seinen Eltern im Urlaub an der Nordsee. Dem entsprechend kam bei mir recht schnell Langeweile auf, so dass ich meinen Opa bat mir das Angeln zu zeigen. Auf Grund meiner als Kind bekanntermaßen nicht gerade großen Geduld war seine Skepsis natürlich groß aber er nahm sich die Zeit in der Hoffnung einen Teil seiner Passion weitergeben zu können. Er montierte meine kleine Rute mit einer selbst gebastelten Federkielpose und zeigte mir geduldig wie man Teig knetet, auswirft und die Montage driften lässt. Er erklärte mir auf welcher Art und Weise sich ein Biss bemerkbar machen würde und wann es Zeit zum Anschlag wäre.   Da mein Opa den Sommer oftmals draußen übernachtete und täglich mit alten Brotresten anfütterte stellten sich die ersten Erfolge fast umgehend ein.
> 
> Geangelt wurde immer ganz klassisch mit Weißbrotteig, gefangen haben wir die schönsten und prächtigsten Rotaugen direkt vor unseren Füßen. Das Gefühl wenn die Pose zitterte und gegen den Strom lief und dann abtauchte war unbeschreiblich. Ebenso der darauf folgende kurze Drill und dann der in der Sonne glänzende silberfarbene Fischleib wie er die Wasseroberfläche durchbrach. Ich fing an diesen ersten Erfolgs-Tag sieben mittelgroße Rotaugen und kann auch heute noch, wenn ich die Augen schließe,  jedes einzelne davon vor mir sehen so sehr hat dieser eine Tag mein Leben für immer geprägt.  Der  Angel-Virus hatte mich gepackt…
> 
> 
> Und dann fing das Experimentieren an!  Zusammen mit meinen Cousin fingen wir an Laufposen zu verwenden, tiefer zu angeln, Aktiv zu füttern und größere Köder zu verwenden. Wir wälzten gemeinsam alte Angelzeitschriften, lasen die Angelbücher von Opa und von meinem Onkel, probierten dieses und jenes. Der Erfolg blieb nicht aus und die Fische wurden größer. Wir fingen nun regelmäßig größere Rotaugen und auch Brassen in beachtlichen Größen und Mengen.
> 
> 
> Solche Sternstunden wie damals bei der Jagd auf Weißfische mit einfachsten Mitteln habe ich  eigentlich nie wieder erlebt. Morgens waren die ersten Fänge meist meine geliebten Rotaugen und sobald sich die Sonne zeigte kamen fast immer auch die ersten Brassenschwärme auf den Platz. Fütterte man weiter und konsequent an,  konnte man durchaus auch immer mal wieder einen kleinen Schuppen oder Spiegel- Karpfen erwischen, bis vielleicht 45 cm. Für uns damals ein Riesenfisch.
> 
> 
> Setzkescher waren zu der damaligen Zeit noch ganz normal und an guten Tagen waren Fänge bis zu 50 Fische keine Seltenheit. Darunter auch immer einige gute Brassen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern zu diesen Zeiten auch nur einmal als Schneider nach Hause gegangen zu sein.
> 
> 
> Heute schleppe ich oftmals das zehnfache an Krempel und Gerät mit ans Wasser, alles ist sehr komfortabel, das Material ist ausgeklügelt, bis ins Letzte durchdacht und optimiert. Fangen tue ich aber oftmals nur einen Bruchteil wie zur damaligen Zeit.
> 
> 
> Die Werse hat mir über die Jahre aber sehr viele schöne Fische gebracht,  immer an diesem kleinen verwunschenen Bootshaus. Aber ob es nun an meinen seligen Opa liegt, der regelmäßig seine Brotreste verfütterte, ob sich meine Sichtweise mit dem erwachsen werden geändert hat oder ob  die Zeiten sich für uns Angler wirklich verschlechtert haben, solche Stipper-Highlights wie damals zu meinen Anfangszeiten habe ich nie wieder und nirgendwo erlebt. Ansatzweise hatte ich ein solches Erlebnis im letzten Urlaub in Ostfriesland an einen kleinen Kanal kurz vor Greetsiel. Dort habe ich seit langen einmal wieder eine größere Anzahl stattlicher Brassen gefangen.  Aber egal wie groß die Fische noch werden mögen und egal wie viel ich noch fangen werde, nie werde ich diese ersten Fänge vergessen an der Werse, bei Omas Häuschen, vor 40 Jahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351981
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351982
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351985


Wunderschöner Bericht.
Da ich selber Werseangler bin komm ich fast Täglich an Oma,s Häuschen vorbei.
Obwohl ich meist im Oberen Bereich unterwegs bin.
Fischreicher war die Werse früher als heute aber man kann dort immer noch schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen.
Na denn mal schöne Grüße aus dem schönen Münsterland.
Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser....


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> [Hakenlöser]
> Ganz einfach ￼￼￼￼ Ja ne, is klar


Isso, falls ich mal wieder ein Fischlein fange und verangle kann ich ja ne Fotolovestory zur Handhabung von der Gerät machen


----------



## phirania

@ Jason
Alles gute zum Schlüpftag
 
Und weiterhin viel Fisch am Haken.


----------



## hester

Tricast schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem steht schon vor der Tür. Frau Hübner sucht für lange Feedervorfächer noch die passende Möglichkeit der Aufbewahrung. Sie will wieder selber binden (ich habe eine Box von Preston für lange Vorfächer bis 1 m). Ich suche etwas kleines, platzsparendes für die Missus. Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit dem Aufwickeln der Vorfächer auf diese runden Scheiben?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Meine Empfehlung dafür von Preston das Revalution System. Kein Gefummel mit Nadeln, ich finde äußerst praktisch, ich habe auch lange gesucht und bin jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Tricast

@hester : Danke für den Tip. Werde die mal in Natura beschauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

https://superzoom.onlinesuperimage.com/fsicache/server?type=image&source=/onlinekatmag/Fishermans/2020/0081.jpg&left=0&right=1&top=0&bottom=1&height=650&quality=100
		


@Tricast Ich weiß nicht ob so etwas für euch in Frage kommt, klappt aber damit gut. Schnur oben mit der Oese einhängen/Klemmen und dann so lange wickeln bis der Haken irgendwo eingestochen werden kann.


----------



## Mescalero

@Hecht100+ 
Der Link lädt bei mir nicht, kann aber auch an meinem (gefühlt) analogen Internet liegen.


----------



## Tricast

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> https://superzoom.onlinesuperimage.com/fsicache/server?type=image&source=/onlinekatmag/Fishermans/2020/0081.jpg&left=0&right=1&top=0&bottom=1&height=650&quality=100
> 
> 
> 
> @Tricast Ich weiß nicht ob so etwas für euch in Frage kommt, klappt aber damit gut. Schnur oben mit der Oese einhängen/Klemmen und dann so lange wickeln bis der Haken irgendwo eingestochen werden kann.



@Hecht100+ : Solche Dinger fliegen bei uns auch noch rum. Trotzdem Danke für den Link. Das ist aber nicht das was ich für die Missus suche.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Ich nerve noch ein bisschen mit Minifischen.

Neben dem Vereinsheim unseres Spochtvereins entspringt ein klitzekleines Rinnsal und speist einen Teich. Der hat einen Durchmesser von etwa fünf Metern, natürlich perfekt sauberes Wasser und ich habe Fische schwimmen sehen....
Der Vereinschef hatte aber keine Ahnung und meinte nur, den Tümpel hätte jemand gepachtet 
Stimmt tatsächlich, Eigentümer ist nicht der Verein wie ich annahm, sondern die Gemeinde und die hat den Teich verpachtet. 

Den Kollegen angerufen, die haben früher Karpfen überwintert und anscheinend auch Forellen gehalten aber schon seit Jahren nix mehr gemacht. Angeln? Klar, das ist doch kein Problem!

Angefangen habe ich mit 20er Haken und Made, bekam aber massig Fehlbisse und konnte nur ein einziges Moderlieschen fangen. Ich habe dann eine kürzere Rute genommen und auch einen kleineren Haken, die Made mittig durchgesäbelt und ganz am Rand geangelt. Jetzt lief es wie geschmiert und viele Fische konnten gelandet werden.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Mescalero 
Das Teil sieht so aus, hier nur mit kleinen Miniwobblern bestückt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 352006

Meine sind von Fisherman's-Partner.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das Teil sieht so aus, hier nur mit kleinen Miniwobblern bestückt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Meine sind von Fisherman's-Partner.


----------



## Mescalero

Jetzt ging der Link, wahrscheinlich hat das wirklich mit unserer Sch...ßverbindung zu tun.
Diese Wickelbrettchen hatte ich auch gemeint.


----------



## daci7

@Mescalero 
Also meinem Meinung nach nervst du ganz und garnicht mit den Winzlingen!
Im Gegenteil, ich finde deine Grabenberichte super spannend und deine Kleinfischpassion bereichert den Ükel für mich absolut!!


----------



## Mescalero

Oh, vielen Dank! Das macht mich etwas verlegen...

Ergänzung noch zu der kleinen Quelle: das Wasser kommt vom Berg, ist also von Trinkwasserqualität und auch sehr viel nitratärmer als hier in der Landwirtschaftsgegend üblich. Früher ging der Abfluss des Tümpels als Graben quer durchs Dorf, wahrscheinlich voll mit Fröschen, Insekten und auch kleinen Fischen.
In den 90ern wurden unterhalb des Teiches ein paar Wohnhäuser gebaut und im Zuge dessen hat man sich des „Problems“ Graben gleich mit angenommen und ihn geradewegs in die neue Kanalisation geleitet. So bekloppt sind Menschen.


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich nerve noch ein bisschen mit Minifischen.


So ähnlich sieht der alte Biotop-Teich bei mir im Ort, wo ich die KöFi-Barsche und Rotaugen stippe, auch aus.
Ist von meinem Verein gepachtet, daher darf ich sogar da ran ohne nachzudenken....
Also ich das Dritte mal dort war, Haken Größe 18, 0,10er Vorfach, halber kleiner Rotwurm, 3 Meter Stipprute, ganz simpel.
Auf einmal knallt etwas meine Pose weg, Anschlag gesetzt. Hab noch nie so turnen müssen.....da ist ein 32er Barsch auf das Wurmstück eingestiegen.

Würde mich also nicht mal wundern, wenn da irgendwo Nessie am Gewässergrund bei dir chillt.


----------



## Tricast

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht selber Holzleisten bastel in Anlehnung an die PrestonMag Store System Rig Sticks. Die würde ich für ideal halten wenn auch am anderen Ende solch eine Umlenkung vorhanden wäre. Also Holzleiste und an beiden Enden einen 8 mm Holzdübel einkleben. Dann noch auf jeder Seite einen Stift wo einmal die Schlaufe und im anderen der Haken eingehängt wird. Dann noch eine passende Schatulle für die Aufwickler und fertig ist der Klaus. Werde mal schauen ob es passende Plastikdosen gibt für das Vorhaben dann kann man auch die Abmessungen festlegen und wieviele Aufwickler in die Box passen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ükel (Ükels?)
> 
> Nach langer stiller Teilhabe möchte ich mich mit meinen Comeback-Versuchen der feineren Friedfischangelei jetzt auch einmal aus dem Schatten lösen und mich gerne aktiver beteiligen. Hierzu möchte ich kurz meinen anglerischen Background erläutern und hoffe das euch das Lesen etwas Freude bereitet:
> 
> *Beginn einer Leidenschaft*
> 
> Bei mir war dies einfach unvermeidbar. Mein Opa, selbst passionierter Angler und Fliegenfischer, besaß ein Bootshaus direkt an dem schönen Fluss Werse in meiner Geburtsstadt Münster. Dort traf sich im Sommer fast jedes Wochenende  die ganze  Familie , so dass ich einen großen Teil meiner Kindheit in der Natur und am Wasser verbrachte.
> 
> Solange ich zurückdenken kann gab es niemals einen Tag an dem mein Opa nicht seine zwei kurzen, braun lackierten Ruten ausgelegt hatte. Er angelte immer ganz einfach und klassisch auf Grund mit selbst gebuddelten Würmern, selbst gegossenen Grundbleien und den seinerzeit konkurrenzlosen Aalglöckchen. Auch mein Onkel angelte oftmals sehr aktiv mit, beide waren sie im ansässigen Verein "Frühauf Münster" und das Fischen war dadurch irgendwie immer präsent und gehörte immer dazu. Noch heute befindet sich dieses Bootshaus fast unverändert im Familienbesitz und wird von meinen Onkel gepflegt und bewirtschaftet. Darauf bin ich sehr stolz und es bereitet mir sehr viel Freude diesen, für mich sehr besonderen Ort, immer mal wieder  besuchen zu können.
> 
> Hier an diesem Häuschen hat mein Opa mir das Angeln auf Rotaugen beigebracht. Der Start war durchaus nicht der einfachste. Wer kennt sie noch die klassische dreiteilige unberingte Bambusrute ? Während mein gleichaltriger Cousin mit diesen Stecken sehr zu Opas Freude die ersten Fische fing nutzte ich diese meist für diverse imaginäre Schwertkämpfe, welche immer mit der Zerlegung des guten Stückes endeten. Doch mein Opa gab nicht so schnell auf und es gab immer wieder regelmäßig Ersatz.
> 
> Bald erfolgte das erste Upgrade in Form einer ca. 1,50 Meter langen quietsche orangen Shakespeare Vollglasrute, dazu eine grüne DAM Rolle. Ich sehe diese noch heute vor mir als wäre es erst gestern gewesen.  Ich habe diese erste wirkliche Angel-Kombo später heiß geliebt und ewig gefischt bis irgendwann die Rolle nur noch eierte und die Ringe tiefe Einkerbungen  hatten. Heute bedauere ich diese Erinnerungsstücke dann irgendwann so achtlos weggeworfen zu haben aber es scheint der Lauf des Lebens zu sein das solche Erkenntnisse immer erst sehr viel später kommen.
> 
> Aber wir wollen bei dem Laufe unserer kleinen Geschichte bleiben. Irgendwann wollte ich es dann auch wissen..  Ich muss zu diesem Zeitpunkt so um die neun Jahre alt gewesen sein. An diesem entscheidenden Tag waren nur meine Mutter, meine Großeltern und ich an der Werse. Mein Cousin war mit seinen Eltern im Urlaub an der Nordsee. Dem entsprechend kam bei mir recht schnell Langeweile auf, so dass ich meinen Opa bat mir das Angeln zu zeigen. Auf Grund meiner als Kind bekanntermaßen nicht gerade großen Geduld war seine Skepsis natürlich groß aber er nahm sich die Zeit in der Hoffnung einen Teil seiner Passion weitergeben zu können. Er montierte meine kleine Rute mit einer selbst gebastelten Federkielpose und zeigte mir geduldig wie man Teig knetet, auswirft und die Montage driften lässt. Er erklärte mir auf welcher Art und Weise sich ein Biss bemerkbar machen würde und wann es Zeit zum Anschlag wäre.   Da mein Opa den Sommer oftmals draußen übernachtete und täglich mit alten Brotresten anfütterte stellten sich die ersten Erfolge fast umgehend ein.
> 
> Geangelt wurde immer ganz klassisch mit Weißbrotteig, gefangen haben wir die schönsten und prächtigsten Rotaugen direkt vor unseren Füßen. Das Gefühl wenn die Pose zitterte und gegen den Strom lief und dann abtauchte war unbeschreiblich. Ebenso der darauf folgende kurze Drill und dann der in der Sonne glänzende silberfarbene Fischleib wie er die Wasseroberfläche durchbrach. Ich fing an diesen ersten Erfolgs-Tag sieben mittelgroße Rotaugen und kann auch heute noch, wenn ich die Augen schließe,  jedes einzelne davon vor mir sehen so sehr hat dieser eine Tag mein Leben für immer geprägt.  Der  Angel-Virus hatte mich gepackt…
> 
> 
> Und dann fing das Experimentieren an!  Zusammen mit meinen Cousin fingen wir an Laufposen zu verwenden, tiefer zu angeln, Aktiv zu füttern und größere Köder zu verwenden. Wir wälzten gemeinsam alte Angelzeitschriften, lasen die Angelbücher von Opa und von meinem Onkel, probierten dieses und jenes. Der Erfolg blieb nicht aus und die Fische wurden größer. Wir fingen nun regelmäßig größere Rotaugen und auch Brassen in beachtlichen Größen und Mengen.
> 
> 
> Solche Sternstunden wie damals bei der Jagd auf Weißfische mit einfachsten Mitteln habe ich  eigentlich nie wieder erlebt. Morgens waren die ersten Fänge meist meine geliebten Rotaugen und sobald sich die Sonne zeigte kamen fast immer auch die ersten Brassenschwärme auf den Platz. Fütterte man weiter und konsequent an,  konnte man durchaus auch immer mal wieder einen kleinen Schuppen oder Spiegel- Karpfen erwischen, bis vielleicht 45 cm. Für uns damals ein Riesenfisch.
> 
> 
> Setzkescher waren zu der damaligen Zeit noch ganz normal und an guten Tagen waren Fänge bis zu 50 Fische keine Seltenheit. Darunter auch immer einige gute Brassen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern zu diesen Zeiten auch nur einmal als Schneider nach Hause gegangen zu sein.
> 
> 
> Heute schleppe ich oftmals das zehnfache an Krempel und Gerät mit ans Wasser, alles ist sehr komfortabel, das Material ist ausgeklügelt, bis ins Letzte durchdacht und optimiert. Fangen tue ich aber oftmals nur einen Bruchteil wie zur damaligen Zeit.
> 
> 
> Die Werse hat mir über die Jahre aber sehr viele schöne Fische gebracht,  immer an diesem kleinen verwunschenen Bootshaus. Aber ob es nun an meinen seligen Opa liegt, der regelmäßig seine Brotreste verfütterte, ob sich meine Sichtweise mit dem erwachsen werden geändert hat oder ob  die Zeiten sich für uns Angler wirklich verschlechtert haben, solche Stipper-Highlights wie damals zu meinen Anfangszeiten habe ich nie wieder und nirgendwo erlebt. Ansatzweise hatte ich ein solches Erlebnis im letzten Urlaub in Ostfriesland an einen kleinen Kanal kurz vor Greetsiel. Dort habe ich seit langen einmal wieder eine größere Anzahl stattlicher Brassen gefangen.  Aber egal wie groß die Fische noch werden mögen und egal wie viel ich noch fangen werde, nie werde ich diese ersten Fänge vergessen an der Werse, bei Omas Häuschen, vor 40 Jahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351981
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351982
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351985


Hallo skyduck,

danke für deine tolle Vorstellung und das Mitnehmen in deine Kindheit!
Sowas brennt sich ein, beim Lesen deiner Geschichte sind bei mir auch wieder Kindheitserinnerungen wach geworden...
Ich könnte so los schreiben...


----------



## Mescalero

@TobBok 
Das kann gut sein, jedenfalls gibt es große Fische. Mir sah es nach vergessenen Karpfen aus und nach Aussage des Kollegen haben die den Teich jedes Jahr ausgebaggert *stirnklatsch* 
Also dürften eigentlich keine Barsche drin sein. Meine Hand würde ich dafür aber nicht ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich nerve noch ein bisschen mit Minifischen.
> 
> Neben dem Vereinsheim unseres Spochtvereins entspringt ein klitzekleines Rinnsal und speist einen Teich. Der hat einen Durchmesser von etwa fünf Metern, natürlich perfekt sauberes Wasser und ich habe Fische schwimmen sehen....
> Der Vereinschef hatte aber keine Ahnung und meinte nur, den Tümpel hätte jemand gepachtet
> Stimmt tatsächlich, Eigentümer ist nicht der Verein wie ich annahm, sondern die Gemeinde und die hat den Teich verpachtet.
> 
> Den Kollegen angerufen, die haben früher Karpfen überwintert und anscheinend auch Forellen gehalten aber schon seit Jahren nix mehr gemacht. Angeln? Klar, das ist doch kein Problem!
> 
> Angefangen habe ich mit 20er Haken und Made, bekam aber massig Fehlbisse und konnte nur ein einziges Moderlieschen fangen. Ich habe dann eine kürzere Rute genommen und auch einen kleineren Haken, die Made mittig durchgesäbelt und ganz am Rand geangelt. Jetzt lief es wie geschmiert und viele Fische konnten gelandet werden.


Wer erst mal wirklich kleine Fischlein fangen will, oder muss, weil er kleine Köderfische braucht, der weiss, wie schwer das sein kann, solche Winzlinge zu erwischen!


----------



## Tokka

Mal kurz etwas anderes. 

Ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen auf das zweite Gesicht von Matze Koch gestossen: Matze Koch als religiöser Prediger. Habt ihr euch das schon mal angehört, was er da so unters Volk bringt?

Z.B: Er erzählt von einem überängstlichem Ehepaar, was sich scheinbar etwas zu übertrieben vor dem Corona-Virus fürchtet. Darauf sagt er: Bei uns gläubigen sollte es nicht so sein. Gott hat alles in der Hand. Wir haben keinen Grund ängstlich zu sein.“ (



). Wohin das führt zeigen Trump, Bolsonaro und andere ja gegenwärtig. Ich finde es brandgefährlich, was er da von sich gibt. Aber schaut selbst, was er auf seiner Facebook-Seite wöchentlich von sich gibt. Es beinhaltet einigen Stoff, den ich arg bedenklich finde.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, verlangt er als freier Prediger kein Geld für seine Predigten. Ergo: Die Angelindustrie finanziert ihm seinen Ausflug in gelobte Predigerland. Und damit komme auch ich ins Spiel: Ich werde das nicht weiter unterstützen und definitiv kein Geld mehr für Produkte, Magazine u.ä. ausgeben, an denen er beteiligt ist. Das sind nur meine 5 Cent zu diesem Thema. Bildet euch selber ein Urteil, wenn ihr Lust dazu habt. Ich wollte nur meine Enttäuschung mit euch teilen, vielleicht geht es ja einigen Personen ähnlich hier.


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> @TobBok
> Das kann gut sein, jedenfalls gibt es große Fische. Mir sah es nach vergessenen Karpfen aus und nach Aussage des Kollegen haben die den Teich jedes Jahr ausgebaggert *stirnklatsch*
> Also dürften eigentlich keine Barsche drin sein. Meine Hand würde ich dafür aber nicht ins Feuer legen.


Solange ein Teich nicht verlandet, ist ausbaggern Quatsch.
Bei unserem Non-Biotop-Vereinsteich rupfen wir maximal zweimal im Jahr die LEBENDEN Pflanzen raus, damit sich nicht zu viel Faulschlamm bilden kann.
Aber den Alt-Boden ausbaggern ist völliger Murks.

Im Übrigen ist das Minifisch-Angeln in den USA eine "Trendsport-Art" - nennt sich dort 'Microfishing' - die Angler versuchen sich mit sogenannten PW's (Personal Worsts) laufend zu unterbieten.


----------



## Andal

Der hat den religiösen Wahn schon seit ich ihn persönlich kennen gelernt habe. Mithin auch schon über 20 Jahre her. Der Grund, warum ich ihn meide und auch seine Brötchengeber.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tokka schrieb:


> Mal kurz etwas anderes.
> 
> Ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen auf das zweite Gesicht von Matze Koch gestossen: Matze Koch als religiöser Prediger. Habt ihr euch das schon mal angehört, was er da so unters Volk bringt?
> 
> Z.B: Er erzählt von einem überängstlichem Ehepaar, was sich scheinbar etwas zu übertrieben vor dem Corona-Virus fürchtet. Darauf sagt er: Bei uns gläubigen sollte es nicht so sein. Gott hat alles in der Hand. Wir haben keinen Grund ängstlich zu sein.“ (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Wohin das führt zeigen Trump, Bolsonaro und andere ja gegenwärtig. Ich finde es brandgefährlich, was er da von sich gibt. Aber schaut selbst, was er auf seiner Facebook-Seite wöchentlich von sich gibt. Es beinhaltet einigen Stoff, den ich arg bedenklich finde.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, verlangt er als freier Prediger kein Geld für seine Predigten. Ergo: Die Angelindustrie finanziert ihm seinen Ausflug in gelobte Predigerland. Und damit komme auch ich ins Spiel: Ich werde das nicht weiter unterstützen und definitiv kein Geld mehr für Produkte, Magazine u.ä. ausgeben, an denen er beteiligt ist. Das sind nur meine 5 Cent zu diesem Thema. Bildet euch selber ein Urteil, wenn ihr Lust dazu habt. Ich wollte nur meine Enttäuschung mit euch teilen, vielleicht geht es ja einigen Personen ähnlich hier.




Mir geht so'n Sektengedöns auch auf den Saxx. Für und Wider solcher Dinge passt aber nicht hierher.


----------



## Skott

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Jason!!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für und Wider solcher Dinge passt aber nicht hierher.



Der Prof hat recht.

Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

#matze
Bisher bin ich verschont geblieben, in den Videos ging es ausschließlich ums Fischen. Und ich mag den friesischen Slang, natürlich auch den vom Ovens. 

Gerade gestern kam ein furchteinflößender Bericht über die Evangelikalen und deren wachsenden Einfluss in den USA, da wird es einem ganz anders. So sinnvoll wie ein Kropf.


----------



## Andal

Ja mei... wo Menschen sind, da menschelt es halt.

Ein Psychologe gab mir anlässlich der ersten Reha zu meinem ersten Herzinfarkt den blendenden Tipp, dem Stress aus dem Wege zu gehen. Der beste Tipp, den ich je erhielt. Einfach umdrehen und entspannt seiner eigene Wege gehen. Und dabei kurz zurückblicken und sich an den Gesichtern derer weiden, denen man kein Ohr mehr weihen möchte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Einfach umdrehen und entspannt seiner eigene Wege gehen.



Du weißt schon dass man dann die Welt den Dummen überlässt....


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass man dann die Welt den Dummen überlässt....


Mag vielleicht sein. Aber erstens sind die Blödiane eh schon an der Macht und zweitens ist es für mich viel gesünder!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Prof hat recht.
> 
> Minimax


Der Minimax hat recht.


----------



## Kochtopf

#arschkrampenvermeidung

Ich versuche es regelhaft nach der Methode Andal. Wenn die nicht hinhaut greife ich zur Methode Kinski.



Die haut hin.


----------



## Andal

Helge hat halt doch wahr......


----------



## Tobias85

#Schuppentier
Ganz beachtliche Aufnahmen sind das, @Minimax. Die Giebelschuppe konnte ich nocht annähernd in ein so gutes Licht rücken. Ich würde dem Fisch 5 Winter zurechnen, ihn also in seinem sechsten Sommer verorten. Danke auch an @Andal für den Hinweis. dass nicht alle Rillen einem Jahr entsprechen. 

@Jason: Auch von mir ganz herzliche Glückwünsche! ALs Geburtstagsgeschenk wünsche ich dir einen strammen Dickkopf aus der Fulle fürs nächste Wochenende. 

@skyduck: Herzlich Willkommen, schön, dass du uns an deinem Wiedereinstieg ins klassische Friedfischangeln teilhaben lässt. Ich bin gespannt, was du alles aus der Werse zaubern wirst.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> #Schuppentier
> Ganz beachtliche Aufnahmen sind das, @Minimax. Die Giebelschuppe konnte ich nocht annähernd in ein so gutes Licht rücken. Ich würde dem Fisch 5 Winter zurechnen, ihn also in seinem sechsten Sommer verorten. Danke auch an @Andal für den Hinweis. dass nicht alle Rillen einem Jahr entsprechen.



Dankeschön, mein Lieber,
wie gesagt, ich glaube es hilft, wenn die Schuppe  nicht ganz flach, sondern bereits etwas gebogen ist (Sache von Minuten/Sekunden nach dem Einweichen, grade mit intensiver Beleuchtung), und dann mit extremen Seitenlicht ausgeleuchtet. Dann kanns ganz zufriedenstellend klappen- ist aber sicher auch von Spezies zu Spezies unteschiedlich
Ich stimme mit dem ALter -im 6sten Sommer-  Dir und Tobbok zu.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Glückwünsche. Gleich gegen Abend werden wir uns in ein Lokal im Nachbarort nieder lassen und uns verwöhnen lassen. Aber viel trinken werde ich nicht, da ich Sonntag fit sein muss. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Tokka schrieb:


> Mal kurz etwas anderes.
> 
> Ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen auf das zweite Gesicht von Matze Koch gestossen: Matze Koch als religiöser Prediger. Habt ihr euch das schon mal angehört, was er da so unters Volk bringt?
> 
> Z.B: Er erzählt von einem überängstlichem Ehepaar, was sich scheinbar etwas zu übertrieben vor dem Corona-Virus fürchtet. Darauf sagt er: Bei uns gläubigen sollte es nicht so sein. Gott hat alles in der Hand. Wir haben keinen Grund ängstlich zu sein.“ (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Wohin das führt zeigen Trump, Bolsonaro und andere ja gegenwärtig. Ich finde es brandgefährlich, was er da von sich gibt. Aber schaut selbst, was er auf seiner Facebook-Seite wöchentlich von sich gibt. Es beinhaltet einigen Stoff, den ich arg bedenklich finde.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, verlangt er als freier Prediger kein Geld für seine Predigten. Ergo: Die Angelindustrie finanziert ihm seinen Ausflug in gelobte Predigerland. Und damit komme auch ich ins Spiel: Ich werde das nicht weiter unterstützen und definitiv kein Geld mehr für Produkte, Magazine u.ä. ausgeben, an denen er beteiligt ist. Das sind nur meine 5 Cent zu diesem Thema. Bildet euch selber ein Urteil, wenn ihr Lust dazu habt. Ich wollte nur meine Enttäuschung mit euch teilen, vielleicht geht es ja einigen Personen ähnlich hier.



Nö, weil es mir einen Dreck angeht was Müller,Meier und Schulze legal in ihrer Freizeit tun. Bedenklich finde ich eher, dass das Denunziantentum mittlerweile auch in sämtlichen Hobbiebereichen angekommen ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Gestern war ich auf der Heimfahrt nochmal am Bach und habe den neulich im Wäldchen entdeckten Gumpen beangelt. Er liegt am Ende des Wäldchens, direkt vor dem Baum in der Mitte.







Trotz exponierter Lage oben am Steilufer hat mir das Minibäumchen grade genug Sichtschutz gegeben, so dass ich mich dort niederlassen und der Bisse harren konnte. Angefangen habe ich damit, durchnässte Brotflocken abtreiben zu lassen, die auch willige Abnehmer fanden. Zum Auswerfen musste ich natürlich ein paar Meter näher ran, der 3AAA Linkledger in Kombination mit ordentlich Wind hat das nicht unbedingt einfach gemacht. Ein paarmal landete der Haken mit Brotflocke zwar im Gumpen und es gab auch Bisse, aber die konnte ich allesamt nicht verwandeln.  Nach einem Wurf ins hohe Gras mit folgendem Abriss habe ich dann Geos Paternosterrig mit Dropshotblei gebunden und die Brotflocke (erstmal ohne Bebleiung) zum Gumpen treiben lassen, auch wieder nur ein Fehlbiss. Dann mit Dropshotblei - Fehlbiss. Alle Bisse kamen meist so zügig, dass ich es nach dem Auswerfen noch nicht mal zurück in mein kleines Camp geschafft habe.

Also hab ich mich für einen Köderwechsel entschieden: Maden lassen sich nicht so leicht abzupfen und sind auch nach einem Fehlbiss noch fängig, also gabs ein Madenbündel, das ich wieder rübergeschlenzt habe. Der Biss kam wie üblich recht fix, aber dieses mal war da tatsächlich Widerstand am anderen Ende der Schnur! Ein quirliger 30er Döbel machte sich auf den Weg stromauf, hin zu meinem Kescher.  An der Picker hatte ich erst mit etwas größerem gerechnet, aber trotzdem habe ich mich natürlich über diesen Fang gefreut. 






Es folgten noch ein ca. 10cm langer Döpfen (ob Döbel oder Rapfen  - die Unterscheidung traute ich mir nicht zu) und ein 15+ Barsch aus dem Gumpen. Der Döpfen hatte das fette Madenbündel attackiert, obwohl kaum eine einzelne Made in sein Maul passte. Daher also wohl die ganzen Fehlbisse, er war da ja sicher nicht alleine. Dann war es langsam Zeit für die Heimreise. Auf dem Rückweg kam ich 50m stromauf nochmal an einer anderen scharfen Kurve vorbei, deren steiler Prallhang auch auf einen Gumpen unter Wasser schließen ließ. Hier gabs zum Abschluss nochmal einen 20er Döbel, dann ging es aber wirklich nach Hause.


----------



## Tobias85

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Nö, weil es mir einen Dreck angeht was Müller,Meier und Schulze legal in ihrer Freizeit tun. Bedenklich finde ich eher, dass das Denunziantentum mittlerweile auch in sämtlichen Hobbiebereichen angekommen ist.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Minimax hat recht.



Der Kochtopf hat Recht.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den erbeuteten Döbeln, dem Stachelritter und dem unbekannten Wesen aus dem Gumpen, lieber Tobias!
Schön, daß Du trotz Fehlbißinferno am Ball geblieben bist und nicht frustriert aufgegeben hast.


----------



## geomas

Später gehts noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan. Hoffentlich finden sich schuppige Kescherstock-Tester für die beiden neuen Stiele. 
Gerne vom Gewicht der gefüllten) 1,5l-Flasche entsprechend, die bereits als Brassen-Ersatz testweise im Keschernetz lag.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Kochtopf hat Recht.



Der Tobsen hat recht.

Schöner Döbel, @Tobias85, Petri dazu- du siehst, ein kompliziertloser Pirschansatz kann gerade in schwierigem Terrain gute Erfolge bringen, und durchaus mehrfach verscuht werden bevor die Jungs Lunte riechen. Und auch ein nachträgliches Petri @Slappy und @Mescalero- ich stimme was Deine Spezialiserung betrifft @daci7 sehr zu,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Pardon, von mir natürlich auch noch ein Petri an die übrigen Fänger der letzten Tage!



Minimax schrieb:


> du siehst, ein kompliziertloser Pirschansatz kann gerade in schwierigem Terrain gute Erfolge bringen, und durchaus mehrfach verscuht werden bevor die Jungs Lunte riechen.



Ich war tatsächlich mehr als überrascht, dass der Johnny noch gebissen hat nach meiner Flut an vorherigen Würfen und Hängern. Der nächste Ansitz wird dann aber mit Tulip durchgeführt, um gezielter den ganzen Küttfisch rauszusortieren.


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Oh, vielen Dank! Das macht mich etwas verlegen...
> 
> [...]


Das braucht es nicht. Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen und ich bin auch nicht "Gründungsmitglied", aber für mich lebt dieser Stammtisch von spannenden Berichten, knallharten Tackleinfos, kindischen Blödeleien und total bizarren Phantastereien rund um das vage Thema "Friedfische". Es hat sich an (und in manchen Fällen auch unter) diesem Tisch ein wirrer Haufen von Schraten, Gentlemen, McGyvers, Murdochs, Indiana Jones', Catweaslen, Pinkys und in manchen Fällen sogar Brains niedergelassen und brabbelt mehr oder weniger laut mit- gegen- und nebeneinander her was das Zeug hält. Dabei ist der Zielfisch (mir) sogar egal (Ob Hecht oder Hasel, Hauptsache Friedfisch), was manche Ükel-Ultras bekanntlich anders sehen. Aber ich möchte wetten, dass selbst diesem harten Kern deine Jagd auf kleine Edelsteine und Nuggets in den Rinnsälen und Pfützen dieser Welt sehr gefällt 
Im Endeffekt ist es die Passion, die wir alle teilen.
Groetjes


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> Das braucht es nicht. Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen und ich bin auch nicht "Gründungsmitglied", aber für mich lebt dieser Stammtisch von spannenden Berichten, knallharten Tackleinfos, kindischen Blödeleien und total bizarren Phantastereien rund um das vage Thema "Friedfische". Es hat sich an (und in manchen Fällen auch unter) diesem Tisch ein wirrer Haufen von Schraten, Gentlemen, McGyvers, Murdochs, Indiana Jones', Catweaslen, Pinkys und in manchen Fällen sogar Brains niedergelassen und brabbelt mehr oder weniger laut mit- gegen- und nebeneinander her was das Zeug hält. Dabei ist der Zielfisch (mir) sogar egal (Ob Hecht oder Hasel, Hauptsache Friedfisch), was manche Ükel-Ultras bekanntlich anders sehen. Aber ich möchte wetten, dass selbst diesem harten Kern deine Jagd auf kleine Edelsteine und Nuggets in den Rinnsälen und Pfützen dieser Welt sehr gefällt
> Im Endeffekt ist es die Passion, die wir alle teilen.
> Groetjes


...selbst wenn einer nur mit einem Stecken in der Hand am Wasser sitzt und mit dem hinterhältigen Fischgesindel eine innere Zwiesprache hält. Es ist gut so, wie es ist.


----------



## Andal

Und bevor mich wer an der Gurgel fasst, weil ich dem edlen Wasserwild so despektierliche Namen gebe. Heute morgen haben sie mir wieder ein Beispiel ihrer Böswilligkeit präsentiert. Warf ich hott, tobten sie hüst und immer genau da, wo ich nicht hingeworfen habe. Aber wir werden dem Schwein kriegen, auch wenn ihm quiekt!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich sehe das ganz genau so!

Dabei hätte ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen können, dass es so etwas wirklich gibt. Ganz ehrlich: diese Schwärmerei für Angelgerät, das längst vom technischen Fortschritt überholt wurde, das Sammeln steinalter Ausrüstung und sogar deren Benutzung, die Hingabe, mit der mancher S.cephalus angehimmelt wird und mit der dieser ein exklusives Mahl serviert bekommt usw. usf.
Es ist wohltuend, einen (wenn auch nur virtuellen) Ort zu wissen, an dem man mit seinen Macken nicht allein ist. Genau so eben, wie eine gute Selbshilfegruppe sein sollte.
Die Tante meiner Frau geht zur Adipositas (wie ihr Mann es nennt), ich geh in‘ Ükel.


----------



## Slappy

So, da bin ich wieder. 

Erste Erkenntniss des Tages. 
-Ich muss da im "Stillgewässer" mal mit KöFi ran. Heute konnte man den Hecht kurz sehen der sich so maßlos am Buffet bedient -
Erkenntnis Nr. 2
-In den Ferien und bei schönem Wetter sind mehr Menschen auf dem Wasser als auf der Straße - 

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema. 
Heute habe ich einen Futterkorb verloren. Der hatte sich so festgesetzt, da ging nichts... 
Der Platz ist wirklich schön. Die Karpfen, Brassen, Schleien und co ließen sich nicht blicken. Dennoch gab es auf beiden Seiten Fisch! 
Diesmal waren es auch gar nicht so viele Grundeln. Ich glaube es waren nur 13 in den paar Stunden. 
Ungefähr genauso viele gab es von den kleinen Scheißern





Und ein einzelnes Augenrot auf der Flussseite. 




Durch das angeln auf 2 Seiten und das auch noch einmal mit Pose und einmal auf Grund sorgte allerdings dafür das ich mich nicht entspannen konnte. Das nächste mal also entweder beide auf Grund und die Spitzen dicht zueinander oder einfach eine Rute und fertig.


----------



## Tobias85

daci7 schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte wetten, dass selbst diesem harten Kern deine Jagd auf kleine Edelsteine und Nuggets in den Rinnsälen und Pfützen dieser Welt sehr gefällt



Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Wie hat Mini neulich so schön über den Stichling im Bräutigamskleid geschrieben? Schuppenkolibri, und wer mag schon keine Kolibris? Ich finde sowieso, dass die kleinsten Exemplare unserer Unterwasserfauna viel zu wenig gewürdigt werden. Zu meinen persönlichen Highlights des letzten Jahres gehörten meine erste Elritze und mein erster Bitterling und dank dir @Mescalero überlege ich inzwischen, ob ich nicht auch mal auf die gezielte Microfisch-Jagd gehen soll. Reizen würde mich das allemal.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn man schon ne Macke hat, muß man sie auch Pflegen!


----------



## Andal

Hab jetzt auf der Suche nach Kleinstfischaken mal die Uralt-Kiste durchstöbert. Kleiner als 18er wirds nicht. Aber dafür sind alle Vorfachbriefchen noch mit Deutschmark ausgezeichnet ... ob die noch gut sind?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auf der Suche nach Kleinstfischaken mal die Uralt-Kiste durchstöbert. Kleiner als 18er wirds nicht. Aber dafür sind alle Vorfachbriefchen noch mit Deutschmark ausgezeichnet ... ob die noch gut sind?



Geh kein Risiko ein. Um den Dampfhammer-Kopfstössen eines Stichlings oder den wilden Fluchten kapitaler Elritzen Paroli bieten zu können, muss man sich hundertprozentig aufs Material verlassen können. Und nicht den GImbal vergessen!


----------



## Andal

Ja das ist es ja, ich will mich nicht von den Flussmonstern zerfleischen lassen!


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hofgut Stammen hieß das. Vereinsausflug mit Camping und allem.


Das ist ja bei uns ganz in der Nähe. Hofgut Stammen mit dem Stroh Hotel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war tatsächlich mehr als überrascht, dass der Johnny noch gebissen hat nach meiner Flut an vorherigen Würfen und Hängern. Der nächste Ansitz wird dann aber mit Tulip durchgeführt, um gezielter den ganzen Küttfisch rauszusortieren.



Ein paar(!) kleine(!) Platscher vergrellen die nicht, ich habe sogar oft gesehen,wie sie wenden und darauf zuschwimmen, die alten Opprotunisten. Auch ein erfolgreicher Köderklau oder ein Probierschnapper macht ihnen kein Kopfzerbrechen- sowie aber einer Hängt, oder sich auch nur Kurzkontaktmässig piekst, werden sie misstrauisch.
Wenn Du sicher bist, das der Gumpen nur den Zielfisch enthält, kannst Du übrigens auch einen dicken, saftigen Tauwurm anbieten oder anderes mehr. Es ist aber leider
so, das die kleinen meist zahlenmässig den grossen überlegen sind und daher schneller am Köder.


----------



## Mescalero

Jason schrieb:


> Das ist ja bei uns ganz in der Nähe. Hofgut Stammen mit dem Stroh Hotel.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Eine traumhaft schöne, gefühlt ganz und gar unhessische Gegend ist das. Ich habe den Ausflug sehr genossen und zehre auch nach vielen Jahren noch davon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eine traumhaft schöne, gefühlt ganz und gar *unhessische* Gegend ist das. Ich habe den Ausflug sehr genossen und zehre auch nach vielen Jahren noch davon.


Bitte wie meinen?!


----------



## Andal

Wie ist denn eine Gegend, wenn sie unhessisch ist?

Btw... in jedem Bundesland hat es Ecken, da möchte ich nicht als Bild an der Wand hängen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eine Gegend, wenn sie unhessisch ist?
> 
> Btw... in jedem Bundesland hat es Ecken, da möchte ich nicht als Bild an der Wand hängen!


In meinem Bundesland befinden sich diese Landstriche südlich von Bad Hersfeld


----------



## Tobias85

Gut zu wissen, werter Herr Minimax! Den Tauwurmtrick werd ich dort aber wohl besser nicht ausspielen. Der kleine Barsch von gestern hätte den schneller bis zum Waidloch inhaliert, als ich gucken kann. Ich freu mich aber jetzt schon, dort im Herbst Leber auszupacken.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In meinem Bundesland befinden sich diese Landstriche südlich von Bad Hersfeld



Ja ja, kurz hinter Osnabrück fängt für uns auch schon Ostfriesland an, das gibt es wohl überall.


----------



## Andal

Ich kenne Menschen, die bewerten die Bewohnbarkeit eines Landstriches am Majonäsegehalt des Kartoffelsalates.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kenne Menschen, die bewerten die Bewohnbarkeit eines Landstriches am Majonäsegehalt des Kartoffelsalates.


Franggn


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja ja, kurz hinter Osnabrück fängt für uns auch schon Ostfriesland an, das gibt es wohl überall.


Naja  wir haben kulturell und sprachlich keinerlei Gemeinsamkeiten und fanden uns nach einem gescheiterten Europaprojekt plötzlich im Boot mit... denen. Das hinterlässt Spuren.


----------



## geomas

So, ein kleiner und äußerst tackle-lastiger Bericht der üblichen Abendsession am Fluß nebenan:

Heute brachte der Bote neben anderem Gerät auch zwei Kescherstiele - beide hatte ich mir als „sowohl stabil als auch handlich” ausgeschaut. 
Der zuletzt sehr oft benutzte Kescherstab eines italienischen Herstellers ist/war billig, äußerst labberig, aber in der Praxis durch die relativ kurze Teilung und die Länge von offiziell 4m (nie nachgemessen) doch recht praktisch.
Der einen extrem stabilen Eindruck vermittelnde Kescherstiel von Gardner (Specialist Extending Landing Net Handle) ist mit einer Transportlänge von etwa 1,75m und seinem üppigen Gewicht einfach zuviel des Guten für etliche meiner Angelsessions. Wenn ich mal speziell auf Karpfen oder so losziehe wird er erste Wahl sein.

Tja, trocken machten beide Kescherstiele einen richtig guten Eindruck. Eine gerade griffbereite 1,5l-Wasserflasche (ja, voll) ließ sich locker im Keschernetz heben, die Biegung beide Stiele hielt sich in Grenzen. 
Hab geknobelt und heute Abend kam der die das „Tackle Box HD 3-5-7 Telescopic Landing Net Handle” mit an den Fluß nebenan.

Meine Lieblingsstelle war frei, schnell ein paar Erbsen gefüttert. Leider war der Pegel sehr niedrig. Eigentlich ein Fall für lange Kescherstäbe.






Normalerweise steht das Wasser deutlich höher. Das Stativ ist ein Bringer. 

Also fix die feine Balzer Editions-Picker montiert und raus mit der Erbse am feinen 12er Haken. Gab schnelle Bisse, als erster Fisch fand eine Güster von geschätzt knapp über 20cm den Weg in den Kescher. 





Die Länge des Kescherstabes (maximal etwa 2,38m) war anfangs gerade ausreichend, später (wie auf dem Bild) stieg der Pegel etwas und auch der kürzere andere Kescherstiel hätte funktioniert.

Es gab dann etliche Plötz, ein paar Ukelei bissen auf testweise gereichten Breadpunch. Brassen oder andere kräftigere Fische ließen sich heute leider nicht sehen.





Immerhin fand sich Überwasser eine etwas stämmigere Abnehmerin für die Erbsen.
Und nein, ich habe das Entchen nicht als Kescherstiel-Testerin mißbraucht.





Die letzten 18cm des Griffes sind gummiert und fassen sich sehr gut an.





Der Stiel läßt sich in drei Längenvarianten nutzen. Die Transportlänge beträgt etwa 91cm, die maximale Länge etwa 2,38m.
Das „HD” steht ja wofür? „Heavy Duty” oder „High Density” (Carbon?). 
Mir egal, der Stiel macht einen praktischen, stabilen Eindruck und wird sicher sehr oft mit ans Wasser kommen.





Beide Stiele haben keinen „versenkbaren” Gewindekopf wie die meisten Teleskopkescher und ihnen fehlt auch die Gummikappe als Verschluß.
Stattdessen ist der hintere Teil des Gewindekopfes gummiert und hält (hoffentlich) den Kescher in der Transportposition kompakt.
Ob diese Lösung von Dauer ist - keine Ahnung.

Den anderen Kescherstab stelle ich bei Gelegenheit vor.

Zurück zur Angelei: es hat überraschend gut gebissen trotz des niedrigen Pegels. Die Ausbeute war durch ein paar Pausen (Fotosession mit Entchen und Kescher, Tüddel und Neumontage) nicht sehr hoch, es war aber dennoch ein schöner Abend am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

#Hessen

Durch eine schicksalhafte Reise im Jahr ich glaube, 2003, also aus pä-angel-Zeiten habe ich eine tiefe, unauslöschliche Vision der hessischen Landschaft mit steilen Hügeln mit gelbem Ginsterbüschen. Damals befand ich mich am Beginn einer Stipendienreise durch Südosteuropa mit einer von meinem Doktorvater aufs Auge gedrückten Kommilitionin, und auf dieser Landstrasse an einem schäumenden Fluss machten wir die erste Rast.
So ein schöner Frühsommertag wars, so munter summten Die Bienen im Ginster und die Eidechsen huschten umher, so freundlich plätscherte der Fluss, das im schönen Hessen die Augen zweier eigentlich fremder junger Menschen in wortlosem Einverständnis blitzten. Dafür habe ich bis heute diesen lieblichen Landstrich in freundlicher und sentimentaler Erinnerung behalten.
Herrje, sind wir dann gerast, die Länder jenseits der Donau zu erreichen, so war´s nämlich Brauch damals am Institut, bevor man diese Studienreisen-Farce fallen lassen konnte,
ach ja, memories,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, ein kleiner und äußerst tackle-lastiger Bericht der üblichen Abendsession am Fluß nebenan:
> 
> Heute brachte der Bote neben anderem Gerät auch zwei Kescherstiele - beide hatte ich mir als „sowohl stabil als auch handlich” ausgeschaut.
> Der zuletzt sehr oft benutzte Kescherstab eines italienischen Herstellers ist/war billig, äußerst labberig, aber in der Praxis durch die relativ kurze Teilung und die Länge von offiziell 4m (nie nachgemessen) doch recht praktisch.
> Der einen extrem stabilen Eindruck vermittelnde Kescherstiel von Gardner (Specialist Extending Landing Net Handle) ist mit einer Transportlänge von etwa 1,75m und seinem üppigen Gewicht einfach zuviel des Guten für etliche meiner Angelsessions. Wenn ich mal speziell auf Karpfen oder so losziehe wird er erste Wahl sein.
> 
> Tja, trocken machten beide Kescherstiele einen richtig guten Eindruck. Eine gerade griffbereite 1,5l-Wasserflasche (ja, voll) ließ sich locker im Keschernetz heben, die Biegung beide Stiele hielt sich in Grenzen.
> Hab geknobelt und heute Abend kam der die das „Tackle Box HD 3-5-7 Telescopic Landing Net Handle” mit an den Fluß nebenan.
> 
> Meine Lieblingsstelle war frei, schnell ein paar Erbsen gefüttert. Leider war der Pegel sehr niedrig. Eigentlich ein Fall für lange Kescherstäbe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normalerweise steht das Wasser deutlich höher. Das Stativ ist ein Bringer.
> 
> Also fix die feine Balzer Editions-Picker montiert und raus mit der Erbse am feinen 12er Haken. Gab schnelle Bisse, als erster Fisch fand eine Güster von geschätzt knapp über 20cm den Weg in den Kescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Länge des Kescherstabes (maximal etwa 2,38m) war anfangs gerade ausreichend, später (wie auf dem Bild) stieg der Pegel etwas und auch der kürzere andere Kescherstiel hätte funktioniert.
> 
> Es gab dann etliche Plötz, ein paar Ukelei bissen auf testweise gereichten Breadpunch. Brassen oder andere kräftigere Fische ließen sich heute leider nicht sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immerhin fand sich Überwasser eine etwas stämmigere Abnehmerin für die Erbsen.
> Und nein, ich habe das Entchen nicht als Kescherstiel-Testerin mißbraucht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die letzten 18cm des Griffes sind gummiert und fassen sich sehr gut an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Stiel läßt sich in drei Längenvarianten nutzen. Die Transportlänge beträgt etwa 91cm, die maximale Länge etwa 2,38m.
> Das „HD” steht ja wofür? „Heavy Duty” oder „High Density” (Carbon?).
> Mir egal, der Stiel macht einen praktischen, stabilen Eindruck und wird sicher sehr oft mit ans Wasser kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beide Stiele haben keinen „versenkbaren” Gewindekopf wie die meisten Teleskopkescher und ihnen fehlt auch die Gummikappe als Verschluß.
> Stattdessen ist der hintere Teil des Gewindekopfes gummiert und hält (hoffentlich) den Kescher in der Transportposition kompakt.
> Ob diese Lösung von Dauer ist - keine Ahnung.
> 
> Den anderen Kescherstab stelle ich bei Gelegenheit vor.
> 
> Zurück zur Angelei: es hat überraschend gut gebissen trotz des niedrigen Pegels. Die Ausbeute war durch ein paar Pausen (Fotosession mit Entchen und Kescher, Tüddel und Neumontage) nicht sehr hoch, es war aber dennoch ein schöner Abend am Wasser.


Also falls du den Gardner Stiel loswerden möchtest...   
Petri Heil lieber geo, wie immer eine wunderschöne bebilderte Gute Nacht Geschichte, danke Sai


----------



## Andal

Hört auf von den Keschern. Ich hab bloss vier und fühle mich grundlos unterversorgt.


----------



## geomas

Öhmm, ich war einmal in Hessen und wie's war - ich habs vergessen.


Spaß beiseite: ich liebe Mecklenburg und fühle mich auch sehr mit ähnlichen Landstrichen verbunden. 
Süddeutschland (also alles hinter Schwerin) ist mir irgendwie suspekt. Dennoch bin ich sicher, daß es unfaßbar viele wunderbare Flecken Erde (und Wasser) in der bunten Republik gibt. Bilder vdavon sieht man ja auch hier im Ükel - ob es die Teiche und Flüsschen in Jasons „Zwergenland” sind oder die Bilder von der Werse, die Wümme scheint ebenso reizvoll zu sein wie Slappys Lahnumfeld. 
So für ein paar Tage, maximal zwei Wochen, würde ich mir auch gerne mal das rurale Hessen oder andere ländliche Regionen Südwestdeutschlands erkunden wollen (Ükel-Treffen). Nur die großen Städte können mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Hört auf von den Keschern. Ich hab bloss vier und fühle mich grundlos unterversorgt.



Haha, das abgebildete Keschernetz ist übrigens prima für die Angelei hier am „städtischen Fluß”. Schön leicht und es bietet im Wasser wenig Widerstand. 
Auf dem Land bleibt es aber an jedem Stacheldrahtzaun kleben und an dornigen Gewächsen auch schlimmer als andere meiner Netze.


----------



## Andal

Ich bin in meinem Leben 14 x umgezogen, war als Soldat an vielen Standorten und bin als Fernfahrer zwangsläufig viel herumgekommen. Aber Orte, wo es sich absolut nicht lohnt zu wohnen, hab ich nur ganz wenige vorgefunden. Der Begriff Heimat wird mit der Zeit immer weiter.


----------



## geomas

^ die See muß für mich in der Nähe sein. Sonst ist mir das nüscht.


----------



## Andal

Wasser muss direkt erreichbar sein. Da ist es mir ziemlich egal, ob salzig, oder nicht. Irland wäre da eine ganz große Nummer... obwohl, da gibt es weder Döbel, noch Barben. Dann vielleicht doch besser an den Fiume Po.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Nur die großen Städte können mir gestohlen bleiben.



Schätze, damit wirst Du hier ne Mehrheit finden  
Nochmal Petri und danke für den interessanten, tackle- und entenhaltigen Bericht.
Unabhängig von der wirklich schwierigen Kescherstockfrage, kann ich berichten, dass mein Aktueller "Streeto" Klappkescherkopf (Ich schneid bald das Schildchen raus, ehrlich, ich versprechs..) Begeistert mich von Tag zu Tag aufs Neue- aufgrund seiner Gummierung. Schleim und Gestank, selbst von Brassen, sind kein Problem mehr-
einzwei mal eintauchen und schütteln, und schon ist der Kescher wieder geruchsneutral, ich kann ihn sogar ohne Sorge im Auto zurücklassen.
AUsserdem sind Nesseln, Quecken und Gestrüpp kein Problem mehr, das fiese Gewächs versucht es zwar, gleitet aber ab- es gibt kaum Verhedderungen beim Anpirschen. 
Und schliesslich: Haken verfangen sich zwr manchmal, aber nie über WIderhaken,, nach dem ganzen Lande-Hin und Her zieht man verblieben Haken einfach raus.
Also, das gummierte Netzt ist absolut praktisch und pflegeleicht, ich empfehle es sehr1
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

#gibgummi
#keschernetz

Im Zulauf ist auch ein „Rubber Free Flow”-Kescherkopf. Mein altes geliebtes bordeauxrotes gummiertes Keschernetz ist vor nem Jahr oder so durchgerubbelt und Geschichte.
Der Ersatz, ein dunkles Gummi-Netz von Cresta, ist im Prinzip gut, aber es ist engmaschig und schnelles „Manövrieren” damit im Wasser erfordert noch mehr Kraft als Geschick (beides geht mir ab).
Hoffentlich ist das kommende Netz ein guter Kompromiss. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gummierte Netze sind prinzipiell eine feine Sache, wobei ich was Fischschleim angeht nicht zimperlich bin - wozu auch? Mein Kescher steht außerhalb des Einsatzes in der Scheune da kann er stinken wie er will und ich hatte bislang nie das Gefühl, er würde unangenehm riechen sobald er trocken ist. Bei meinem Kescher Kopf von Korum (ich liebe das Teil weil geräumig und ultrastabil) habe ich trotz ungummierten Materials bislang keinerlei Probleme mit Haken und Häkchen gehabt, das würde vermutlich anders aussehen  wenn ich mit Drillingen fischen würde. Aber irgendwann wird dennoch wieder ein gummierter Kescher ins Haus kommen - für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Es folgten noch ein ca. 10cm langer Döpfen (ob Döbel oder Rapfen  - die Unterscheidung traute ich mir nicht zu)


Wenn du aus der Stelle bereits einen Döbel gezogen hast, wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkit ein zweiter Döbel gewesen sein.
Die Afterflosse ist selbst bei kleinen Döbeln ein todessicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal.
Bei uns gibt es den sog. Fuhse-Rand-Kanal. Dort steigen beim Fischen mit Mini-Spinnern regelmäßig Döbel und auch Kleinst-Rapfen ein.
Der Griff an die Afterflosse hat gezeigt, dass bereits ab einer Größe von 5 cm die Klein-Döbel eine nach außen geformte Afterflosse aufweisen, während die Klein-Rapfen eher nach eine Afterflosse wie Lauben besitzen.

In jedem Fall Petri zu den Fischen.

Was @Minimax zu der "Aggressivität" von Döbeln sagt, solange sie nicht misstrauisch sind....da gebe ich ihm absolut Recht.
Mein prächtiger 33er Kanal Kraut-Döbel dieses Jahr, hatte mir von einem 6er Wurmhaken ohne Bedenken 5 Würmer geklaut, ist immer wieder drauf gegangen, hatte wohl bis dato Glück und keinen Hakenkontakt.
Der kleinste Döbel den ich diesen Jahr auf Forellenspinner fangen konnte, war 6 cm groß, die haben also wirklich keine Köderfurcht....
Zur Selektivität bei Döbeln.....
In der Regel wähle ich den Haken bei dieser Angelei eher zu groß als zu klein aus. Die Dickköpfe schlucken ab 30 cm ohne große Umschweife locker 4er oder 6er Haken.
Um die Fehlbisse beim Angeln mit Wurm zu vermeiden und gleichzeitig den Kleindöbeln das Anbeißen zu vermeiden wähle ich:
A) Einen großen Haken, um es den Kleinen schwierig zu machen auf die Idee zu kommen den Wurm zu klauen.
B) Durchsteche ich den Wurm so oft, dass er fast wie Aalschaschlik auf dem Haken hängt. So kommen die kleinen Döbel nicht auf die Idee Stücke vom Wurm abzureißen und Fehlbisse zu verursachen und die großen Döbel sind gezwungen, wenn sie den Wurm wollen, den Wurm inklusive Haken ins Maul zu nehmen.
C) Dabei muss man dann aber aufpassen, bei einem Biss den Anschlag sofort setzen, denn sobald die großen Döbel den Schwindel durch die Hakenspitze erkannt haben, spucken sie den Haken sofort wieder frei.
D) Mit dem Trick hakt man regelmäßig auch mitbeißende Barsche zuverlässig vorne am Maul. (meinen Elbe-Barsch und Elbe-Rapfen (die Art-Frage ist geklärt!) konnte ich mit dieser Anhak-Methode jeweils vorne im Mundwinkel-Haken. Auf einen ganzen Tauwurm ohne weitere Probleme)

Zum Thema #GummierterKescher:
Verwende seitdem ich mit Angeln begonnen habe für jede Angelei den gleichen Paladin-Klappkescher. Der ist vermutlich nur durch Zufall gummiert.
Alles gut bei dem Ding, hab noch nicht den Bedarf nach Ersatz zu schauen!


----------



## Racklinger

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja  wir haben kulturell und sprachlich keinerlei Gemeinsamkeiten und fanden uns nach einem gescheiterten Europaprojekt plötzlich im Boot mit... denen. Das hinterlässt Spuren.


Was glaubst du wies uns franggn gegangen ist, schwupps auf einmal waren wir in Bayern.... da muss man ja stur und dickschädlig werden.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @geomas und danke für den wunderbar bebilderten Exkurs zu Rostocks Fließgewässer und den Praxistest mit Federvieh!

#hessen
Mein bester Kumpel aus Kindergarten- und Schulzeit lebt seit Jahren in der Nähe von Frankfurt und wir haben einige Landpartien in den Taunus usw. unternommen. Architektur, Hemdsärmeligkeit, Kulinarisches, Gegend - alles erinnert mich ein bisschen an Franken....der Dialekt ist ebenfalls nicht ohne, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm.

Da oben im Norden an der Grenze zu NRW sprechen die Menschen viel verständlicher, es geht nicht so verknarzt-gutbürgerlich zu und sogar die Landschaft habe ich als „nordischer“ in Erinnerung.

Wahrscheinlich war ich in einer früheren Inkarnationen Kapitän eines Elbedampfers oder Fährmann auf der Müritz, jedenfalls habe ich eine starke Affinität mit dem Norden der Republik und wann immer der Weißwurstäquator überquert wird, geht mir das Herz auf.


----------



## TobBok

Bin grade meine Plötzen-Fotosammlung durch.
Hab grad mein Kieskuhlen-Rotauge wieder gefunden.....
2er Karpfenhaken, mit 15 Maden bestückt, genutzt in Kombination mit einem 15g Drennan Madenfutterkörbchen. an einer kräftigen Pickerrute, die eigtl für Forellenseen gedacht ist....
Die Plötze kommt grade auf 29 cm und hatte den kompletten Karpfenhaken weggeknallt.
Bei der Größe wären 300 Gramm-Rotaugen normal....der Kollege sah aus als hätte er nen Football gefressen und war bei über 425 Gramm...

Hoffentlich kann ich das Fangbild nochmal irgendwie auf diese Plattform bringen...

@geomas - es ist okay, die Enten zu ködern. Völlig Ok, dass du auch als Ükelianer nebenbei ein paar Lebendköder für Welse mästest....sehr produktive Verwendung von Köder. 

@Mescalero - als Hannover-Celler Raum Mensch sprechen wir hier ja nur fast hochdeutsch - ist immer schön, wenn ich in anderen Regionen den Dialekt kopiere, die Leute schauen immer duselig aus der Wäsche...


----------



## geomas

#feederspitzen

So, ich brauche mal die Hilfe der alten Hasen: welchen Händler oder Rutenbauer könnt Ihr empfehlen, der
  A) ein reichhaltiges Sortiment an Feederspitzen auf Lager hat
  B) bei Bedarf auch Spitzen einschleift oder individuell so anpaßt, daß sie perfekt in ein eingeschicktes Rutenspitzenteil passen

Es geht mir um ne ganz billig erworbene Silstar Picker. Die Rute mag ich total gerne, die mitgelieferten Spitzen passen „eher so” und lockern sich nach kürzester Zeit. Blind online nach Durchmesser kaufen möchte ich nicht und die lokalen Anbieter sind gar keine Hilfe.
Sollte das Einsenden des Spitzenteils reichen oder würdet Ihr empfehlen, die komplette Rute (=höhere Transportkosten) einzusenden?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kochtopf

Racklinger schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wies uns franggn gegangen ist, schwupps auf einmal waren wir in Bayern.... da muss man ja stur und dickschädlig werden.


Deswegen liegen mir die Franken ganz besonders am Herzen - Brüder im Geischde!
Davon ab, dass Mittelfranken und Nordhessen landschaftlich ähnlich schön sind und die regionalen Küchen größtenteils auf Borstenvieh beruhen- lediglich beim Bier seid ihr uns um Lichtjahre voraus


----------



## Papamopps

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach Du meine Güte,
> gestern @Hecht100+ heut der @Jason jetzt purzeln die Geburtstage: 9 Monate zurück kommen wir ja jetzt in die dunklen Wintermonate, wo gut munkeln ist.
> Jedenfalls ein herzliches Happy Birthday, lieber Jason, und ich wünsch Dir im kommenden Jason-Jahr recht viele, schöne Stunden am Wasser oder in Deiner Tüftelstube,


Mit den Geburtstagen stimme ich dir zu...
Aber Minimax, die meisten Scvwangerschaften vom Zeugungsakt aus, sollen doch 40Wochen sein... also müssten wir überlegen, was vor 10 Monaten war...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Eine gute Auswahl an Feederspitzen hat der Matchangler Shop Fiebig oder Michael Schlögl, aber warum in die Ferne schweifen, denn das Gute liegt so nah!
Wenn die vorhandenen Feederspitzen noch OK sind und Du nicht unbedingt andere haben möchtest dann  lassen sich die Spitzen bestimmt aufpeppen. Ich gebe Dir mal eine Adresse wo Dir bestimmt geholfen werden kann.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Davon ab, dass Mittelfranken und Nordhessen landschaftlich ähnlich schön sind und die regionalen Küchen größtenteils auf Borstenvieh beruhen- *lediglich beim Bier seid ihr uns um Lichtjahre voraus*


Ein Gerücht, das sich hartnäckig hält. Es sei denn man mag die obergärige, trübe Brühe, die hier als Kellerbier oder Zwickel vermarktet wird. Ein gutes Pils ist hier jedenfalls nahezu unbekannt und nach süffigen, mild gehopften Lagern muss man lange suchen.


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> #feederspitzen
> 
> So, ich brauche mal die Hilfe der alten Hasen: welchen Händler oder Rutenbauer könnt Ihr empfehlen, der
> A) ein reichhaltiges Sortiment an Feederspitzen auf Lager hat
> B) bei Bedarf auch Spitzen einschleift oder individuell so anpaßt, daß sie perfekt in ein eingeschicktes Rutenspitzenteil passen
> 
> Es geht mir um ne ganz billig erworbene Silstar Picker. Die Rute mag ich total gerne, die mitgelieferten Spitzen passen „eher so” und lockern sich nach kürzester Zeit. Blind online nach Durchmesser kaufen möchte ich nicht und die lokalen Anbieter sind gar keine Hilfe.
> Sollte das Einsenden des Spitzenteils reichen oder würdet Ihr empfehlen, die komplette Rute (=höhere Transportkosten) einzusenden?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Ach mann, ich habe mir gerade 2 Spitzen bei jemanden bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ausgesucht. 
Der hatte 10Stk für je 3€ 

Jetzt hat meine Picker wieder eine komplette Spitze...und wenn es härter sein soll, kommt die verkürzte abgebrochene dran, die bisher viele Fische brachte. 

Und mein Sohn bekommt eine weiche für seine Spin-Feeder.


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> #feederspitzen
> 
> So, ich brauche mal die Hilfe der alten Hasen: welchen Händler oder Rutenbauer könnt Ihr empfehlen, der
> A) ein reichhaltiges Sortiment an Feederspitzen auf Lager hat
> B) bei Bedarf auch Spitzen einschleift oder individuell so anpaßt, daß sie perfekt in ein eingeschicktes Rutenspitzenteil passen
> 
> Es geht mir um ne ganz billig erworbene Silstar Picker. Die Rute mag ich total gerne, die mitgelieferten Spitzen passen „eher so” und lockern sich nach kürzester Zeit. Blind online nach Durchmesser kaufen möchte ich nicht und die lokalen Anbieter sind gar keine Hilfe.
> Sollte das Einsenden des Spitzenteils reichen oder würdet Ihr empfehlen, die komplette Rute (=höhere Transportkosten) einzusenden?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Sag mir mal um welche Silstar es sich handelt, zufällig um die GR Matchpicker?


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Gerücht, das sich hartnäckig hält. Es sei denn man mag die obergärige, trübe Brühe, die hier als Kellerbier oder Zwickel vermarktet wird. Ein gutes Pils ist hier jedenfalls nahezu unbekannt und nach süffigen, mild gehopften Lagern muss man lange suchen.


Kein Gerücht, sondern Evidenzbasiert - Wettelsheimer Märzen ist eine Köstlichkeit sondergleichen, das Pils ist ebenfalls lecki, ebenso eigentlich alles was aus Spalt kommt... ich bin froh dass die Geschäftsstelle meiner Gewerkschaft unmittelbar in der Nähe einer Landbierparadiesfiliale im Nürnberger Süden liegt, der Rekord waren 70l Bier in einem VW Fox, quasi mit schleifenden Radkästen gen Norden heimgefahren


----------



## Racklinger

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Gerücht, das sich hartnäckig hält. Es sei denn man mag die obergärige, trübe Brühe, die hier als Kellerbier oder Zwickel vermarktet wird. Ein gutes Pils ist hier jedenfalls nahezu unbekannt und nach süffigen, mild gehopften Lagern muss man lange suchen.


Naja dass ist halt mal wieder Geschmackssache. Ich würde z.b. Pils als letztes trinken wenn ich die Auswahl habe. 
Aber für ein gutes süffiges Landbier, dass ein Wirtshaus nur für den eigenen Ausschank braut..... 

Aber back to topic, der Sonntag kommt langsam näher und die Vorfreude steigt. Oder sind die Schweißausbrüche doch vom Wetter....


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, back to topic aber eins noch: der Kochtopf hat Recht, eins der wenigen guten Pils ist das Spalter. 

Mir muss es heute wahrscheinlich reichen, eure spannenden Berichte vom Wasser zu lesen. Wie es aussieht, wird es nix mit Angeln.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich hätte einen Witz über Schwaben.....aber den Spar ich mir


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wies uns franggn gegangen ist, schwupps auf einmal waren wir in Bayern.... da muss man ja stur und dickschädlig werden.


Die "Ehe" der Bayern mit den Franken wollte nur einer ... der Napoleon Bonaparte.


----------



## Tobias85

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mit den Geburtstagen stimme ich dir zu...
> Aber Minimax, die meisten Scvwangerschaften vom Zeugungsakt aus, sollen doch 40Wochen sein... also müssten wir überlegen, was vor 10 Monaten war...



52 Wochen - 40 Wochen = 12 Wochen = 3 Monate...bleiben 9 Monate für die Schwangerschaft...


----------



## Andal

Anders herum wird auch ein Schuh draus. Überall entdeckt man Kleinigkeiten, die einem nicht passen.

...die vermeintliche Biervielfalt im Fränkischen. Da ist auch genug untrinkbarer Schepps dabei.
...oder das G'wasch bei den Schwaben - "do hänn d mr de Hopfe g'schbart!"
...Wurstwaren im Rheinland. Da muss man kein Wort verlieren - das frisst nur der Hund, wenn man ihm die Flinte zeigt.
...der weltoffene Lebensstil meiner oberbayrischen Artgenossen. Gilt aber nur, wenn man seit 5 Generationen im gleichen Dorf lebt.
...Brot im Norden. Verhindert den Hungertod. Mehr aber auch nicht.
...Freundlichkeit im Ruhrgebiet, München und Berlin. Da muss man echter Fan sein, dass man sie entdeckt.


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn du aus der Stelle bereits einen Döbel gezogen hast, wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkit ein zweiter Döbel gewesen sein.
> Die Afterflosse ist selbst bei kleinen Döbeln ein todessicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal.
> Bei uns gibt es den sog. Fuhse-Rand-Kanal. Dort steigen beim Fischen mit Mini-Spinnern regelmäßig Döbel und auch Kleinst-Rapfen ein.
> Der Griff an die Afterflosse hat gezeigt, dass bereits ab einer Größe von 5 cm die Klein-Döbel eine nach außen geformte Afterflosse aufweisen, während die Klein-Rapfen eher nach eine Afterflosse wie Lauben besitzen.
> 
> In jedem Fall Petri zu den Fischen.



Petri Danke!

Nagut, wenn die Afterflosse beim Döbel schon so früh so charakteristisch ist, dann war das wohl mein erster Rapfen...  Beim nächsten mal werde ich ein Foto machen und die Zwergenschuppen auszählen.

@geomas: Theoretisch könnte man die Spitzen auch dünn mit Klarlack oder Zweikomponentenkleber einstreichen und den dann nach dem Trocknen solange anschleifen, bis die Spitzen perfekt passen.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Danke!
> 
> Nagut, wenn die Afterflosse beim Döbel schon so früh so charakteristisch ist, dann war das wohl mein erster Rapfen...  Beim nächsten mal werde ich ein Foto machen und die Zwergenschuppen auszählen.


Kann gut sein. Junge Rapfen lassen sich gerne auch mal tiefer stehend fangen, siehe auch meinen Tauwurm Rapfen aus der Elbe. 
Aber auch die großen 80er Rapfen kann man mit einem aktiv gezupften Tauwurm überlisten, wenn sie in Ufernähe im Flachwasser jagen.
Dazu letztens in der Angelwoche einen Bericht gelesen.

Ich habe irgendwo noch ein Bild eines 10 cm Spinner-Döbels auf meinem Handy, das schicke ich dir nachher vllt mal - dann siehst du schon die frühe Ausrundung der Afterflosse. Mache ich heute noch fertig. (Schon quarkig, dass ich mich so sehr mit Po-Flossen auseinandersetze haha)


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Sag mir mal um welche Silstar es sich handelt, zufällig um die GR Matchpicker?



Hi Hester,
es ist ne Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255 mit einem Schaumstoffgriff.






Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255
Ich mag die Aktion und der Griff stört mich seltsamerweise überhaupt nicht.





Die mitgelieferte Feederspitze ist prima von der Aktion her, leider ist sie minimal zu dünn (un die Beringung ^ paßt auch nicht perfekt).
Das wußte ich vor dem Kauf - den Verkäufer trifft keinerlei Vorwurf.


----------



## Andal

Der Rapfen lebt ja nicht nur vom Dottersack und dann als adulter Fisch von sommerlichen Jagden alleine.


----------



## Mescalero

#forceps 

Ich habe mal eins der klobigen Dinger zerspanend bearbeitet und gleich die Riffelung innen geglättet, in der Hoffnung auf weniger zerdrückte Knoten. Eine richtige Politur fehlt noch. Fotos vorher - nachher (mit zwanzscher Haken)


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Hi Hester,
> es ist ne Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255 mit einem Schaumstoffgriff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255
> Ich mag die Aktion und der Griff stört mich seltsamerweise überhaupt nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die mitgelieferte Feederspitze ist prima von der Aktion her, leider ist sie minimal zu dünn.
> Das wußte ich vor dem Kauf - den Verkäufer trifft keinerlei Vorwurf.


Lackieren, einschleifen und dann mit etwas Kerzenwachs einreiben. Das sollte dein Problem langfristig und zuverlässig lösen.


----------



## Slappy

OT 
@Kochtopf , ich lese immer nur Hessen, Nordhessen und so. Kommst du etwa aus der Ecke wo es die einzig wahre und unglaublich köstliche Stracke gibt? 
In meiner Kindheit (die ich in z. B. Oberaula verbracht habe) hatte jedes Dorf diese köstliche Wurst. Heute ist es extrem schwer geworden eine gute zu finden. Und hier im Großraum Gießen gibt es nur Mettwurst, auch wenn es immer wieder Stracke genannt wird.


----------



## Papamopps

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 52 Wochen - 40 Wochen = 12 Wochen = 3 Monate...bleiben 9 Monate für die Schwangerschaft...


Stehe auf dem Schlauch... 
Aber schöne Rechnung...

Vom Tag des Spaßes, bis zum Tag der Schmerzen sind es halt 40 Wochen....im Idealfall.


----------



## Tobias85

Papamopps schrieb:


> Stehe auf dem Schlauch...
> Aber schöne Rechnung...
> 
> Vom Tag des Spaßes, bis zum Tag der Schmerzen sind es halt 40 Wochen....im Idealfall.



Naja du gehst davon aus, dass ein Monat genau 4 Wochen (=28 Tage) hat. Dem ist aber nicht so und letztendlich kommt man bei 40 Wochen durchschnittlich auf 9 Monate plus ein paar Tage. Mini lag mit seinen 9 Monaten also schon richtig.

Aber ist ja auch egal. Ich fahre gleich nochmal kurz meinen Vater im KH besuchen und auf dem Rückweg gehts mit Tulip zu den Döbeln.


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> OT
> @Kochtopf , ich lese immer nur Hessen, Nordhessen und so. Kommst du etwa aus der Ecke wo es die einzig wahre und unglaublich köstliche Stracke gibt?
> In meiner Kindheit (die ich in z. B. Oberaula verbracht habe) hatte jedes Dorf diese köstliche Wurst. Heute ist es extrem schwer geworden eine gute zu finden. Und hier im Großraum Gießen gibt es nur Mettwurst, auch wenn es immer wieder Stracke genannt wird.


Ganz genau, aus der Heimat von Weckewerk, ahler Worscht und grüner Soße (egal was der tiefe Süden behauptet!) - Wenn du mal vor hast hoch zu kommen melde dich, ich kenne da ein paar sehr gute Metzger mit köstlichen Schweinereien! Und wir könnten angeln gehen (wäre dann ja fast ein vollwertiges ÜKT wenn wir @Jason und @MS aus G mit an Bord holen)


----------



## Hecht100+

@Papamopps 
Damit du nicht auf dem Schlauch stehen must:

Wie lange ist man schwanger 9 oder 10 Monate?
Hier nimmt man den ersten Tag der letzten Regel als Ausgangspunkt. Ab diesem Tag dauert es im Schnitt 280 Tage, also 40 Wochen oder auch 9,2 Monate. In den Tagen bis zum Eisprung ist man natürlich noch gar nicht schwanger, also kann man dann noch ca. 10-15 Tage wieder abziehen. 

Aber das beste ist, du kannst nicht schwanger werden.


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz genau, aus der Heimat von Weckewerk, ahler Worscht und grüner Soße (egal was der tiefe Süden behauptet!) - Wenn du mal vor hast hoch zu kommen melde dich, ich kenne da ein paar sehr gute Metzger mit köstlichen Schweinereien! Und wir könnten angeln gehen (wäre dann ja fast ein vollwertiges ÜKT wenn wir @Jason und @MS aus G mit an Bord holen)


Da wäre ich sofort dabei!!!! 
Da könnte ich so viel lernen, da bin ich fest überzeugt! 
Hab jetzt noch gute 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Da wäre ich sofort dabei!!!!
> Da könnte ich so viel lernen, da bin ich fest überzeugt!
> Hab jetzt noch gute 2 Wochen Urlaub


 Zumindest wenn Jason und Mario dabei sind  kurzfristig ist bei mir immer ganz bescheiden, aber ich schreib dich nachher mal via PN an


----------



## TobBok

Ich glaube im Niedersächsischen  Osthannover-Flachland bin ich hier der einzige Ükel-Freund ausm Forum hier.
Muss ich mich wohl weiterhin mit "Auf Döbel will ich nicht ansitzen => 2 Monate fängt er 50+cm Döbel => Tobias, Döbel sind total geil, lass mal ansitzen"-Marius rumhängen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Die "Ehe" der Bayern mit den Franken wollte nur einer ... der Napoleon Bonaparte.


Da sagst du was, erklärt vieles, also eigentlich ab da bis heute alles Beute-Franzosen!


----------



## Papamopps

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Papamopps
> Damit du nicht auf dem Schlauch stehen must:
> 
> Wie lange ist man schwanger 9 oder 10 Monate?
> Hier nimmt man den ersten Tag der letzten Regel als Ausgangspunkt. Ab diesem Tag dauert es im Schnitt 280 Tage, also 40 Wochen oder auch 9,2 Monate. In den Tagen bis zum Eisprung ist man natürlich noch gar nicht schwanger, also kann man dann noch ca. 10-15 Tage wieder abziehen.
> 
> Aber das beste ist, du kannst nicht schwanger werden.


Vielen Dank.
Habe 3 Kinder. 
Und ja, ich weiß, es ist immer wieder die Frage 10 oder 9. 

Aber wenn es um den Tag der Zeugung in Bezug zur Geburt geht... dann ist es halt sowas zwischen den Zeiten 

Und jetzt Angeln


----------



## Papamopps

Andal schrieb:


> Lackieren, einschleifen und dann mit etwas Kerzenwachs einreiben. Das sollte dein Problem langfristig und zuverlässig lösen.


Danke. 
Werde ich so machen. 

Eingeschliffen sind die "neuen" Spitzen


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Und jetzt Angeln


Nix da Mr Offtopic himself ^^


----------



## Mescalero

Oft bin ich in der Pampa zu Fuß unterwegs, mit oder ohne die Fellfresse und ohne Angel. Zum Gucken, neue Stellen auskundschaften, Eisvogel bestaunen, Fische suchen oder einfach so, weil es entspannt. 
Heute auch, eben bin ich zurück und habe ein paar Spots eines kleinen Baches besucht. Anscheinend gibt es Leute, die sperren Bereiche mit Ästen und Baumstämmen ab und mästen Karpfen! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das legal ist aber von mir aus, es entsteht ja kein Schaden. Jedenfalls schwammen in einem 50m-Stück des wirklich kleinen Baches (1m breit und max 0,5 tief) große Schuppis Ü60 oder so, mindestens acht oder zehn Stück konnte ich sehen.
Wirklich überrascht und erfreut haben mich aber Muscheln, ich glaube tatsächlich, dass es sich um Bachmuscheln _Unio crassus_ handelt.


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> Hi Hester,
> es ist ne Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255 mit einem Schaumstoffgriff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255
> Ich mag die Aktion und der Griff stört mich seltsamerweise überhaupt nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die mitgelieferte Feederspitze ist prima von der Aktion her, leider ist sie minimal zu dünn (un die Beringung ^ paßt auch nicht perfekt).
> Das wußte ich vor dem Kauf - den Verkäufer trifft keinerlei Vorwurf.


Das war damals meine erste Pickerrute, die ist schuldig das ich der Pickerei und dann dem Feedern anheim gefallen bin.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dann gab es als nächsten Picker die Silstar GT Match Picker Traverse X von der ich heute ein Pärchen besitze, ich tendiere leider dazu mir soweit möglich alles paarweise zuzulegen, Rollen und Ruten. Der Traverse X Picker ist für mich immer noch eine Meßlatte für andere Ruten, so schnell kommt da keine ran.

Allerdings, man möge mir verzeihen, mag ich keine Schieberollenhalter weshalb ich den Ruten andere Griffe und Halter verpasst habe. Nun zur X Citer, die beiden Oberen roten Spitzen sind die Originalspitzen die bei der Rute dabei waren. Die beiden nächsten Spitzen sind auch Silstar Spitzen aus der Traverse X Serie, passen aber. Die Untere habe ich eingeschliffen.  @geomas, wenn du mir deine Adresse zukommen lässt, sende ich dir die Spitzen zu, ich habe noch mehr.

Anbei noch mehr Silstar:


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nix da Mr Offtopic himself ^^


Ok, werde keine Fotos oder Berichte mehr posten. 

Außerdem meinte ich mich damit. Selbstsuggestion


----------



## Andal

hester schrieb:


> Das war damals meine erste Pickerrute, die ist schuldig das ich der Pickerei und dann dem Feedern anheim gefallen bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352085
> 
> 
> Dann gab es als nächsten Picker die Silstar GT Match Picker Traverse X von der ich heute ein Pärchen besitze, ich tendiere leider dazu mir soweit möglich alles paarweise zuzulegen, Rollen und Ruten. Der Traverse X Picker ist für mich immer noch eine Meßlatte für andere Ruten, so schnell kommt da keine ran.
> 
> Allerdings, man möge mir verzeihen, mag ich keine Schieberollenhalter weshalb ich den Ruten andere Griffe und Halter verpasst habe. Nun zur X Citer, die beiden Oberen roten Spitzen sind die Originalspitzen die bei der Rute dabei waren. Die beiden nächsten Spitzen sind auch Silstar Spitzen aus der Traverse X Serie, passen aber. Die Untere habe ich eingeschliffen.  @geomas, wenn du mir deine Adresse zukommen lässt, sende ich dir die Spitzen zu, ich habe noch mehr.
> 
> Anbei noch mehr Silstar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352086
> Anhang anzeigen 352087


Da ist aber einer nischt schlescht sortiert!


----------



## geomas

Eieieiei, na das sieht aber super aus bei Dir, lieber Hester!
Und tolle Geschichte, wie Dich die X-Citer zur Pickerei geführt hat. Wie geschrieben, ich mag die Rute total gerne, auch wenn ich andere und teilweise sehr viel teurere/exclusivere Ruten habe.
Dein Angebot nehme ich gerne an - bitte überlege Dir unbedingt, wie ich mich revanchieren kann!


----------



## Andal

Alleine wegen dieser Rutenserien ist es ewig schade um die alte Fa. Silstar!

Da denke ich dann automatisch an warme Sommerabende am Chiemsee, auf einem der zahlreichen Stege. Das war Weissfischfang im Sekundentakt. Augenrot, Mairenken, dazwischen sehr ansehnliche Lauben u.s.w.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Alleine wegen dieser Rutenserien ist es ewig schade um die alte Fa. Silstar!
> 
> Da denke ich dann automatisch an warme Sommerabende am Chiemsee, auf einem der zahlreichen Stege. Das war Weissfischfang im Sekundentakt. Augenrot, Mairenken, dazwischen sehr ansehnliche Lauben u.s.w.




Liebe Silstar Kenner,
diese Ruten (und vielleicht auch die anderer Firmen aus der Zeit?) haben ja so ein Codesystem, welches die Aktion beschreibt. GIbt es dazu irgendwo eine Übersicht oder einen Schlüssel zum Nachlesen?
Danke schonmal,
hg
Minimax


----------



## hester

Die Traverse X spielt in einer anderen Liga wie die X Citer. Ich habe auch etliche Ruten aus dem "exclusiveren Bereich", auch aus der "macht glücklich" Schmiede, aber mit dem Matchpicker hat Silstar einen Meilenstein hingelegt, der wirklich auch heute noch schwer zu toppen ist. Das kann man aber nicht auf alle Traverse X Ruten übertragen, die werden ja teilweise zu Mondpreisen angeboten, dafür gibt es heute wesentlich bessere Ruten, besonders im Matchbereich.

Es gab aber schon damals Ruten (nicht nur von Silstar) die mit den heutigen sog. High End Ruten locker mithalten können. Z.B. würde ich meine Browning Carboxy Super Match (nicht die Bob Nudd) gegen nichts eintauschen wollen, die ist für mich auch heute noch eine Meßlatte, war damals schweinisch teuer. Ein Glück das meine Holde das nie mitbekommen hat.


----------



## hester

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Silstar Kenner,
> diese Ruten (und vielleicht auch die anderer Firmen aus der Zeit?) haben ja so ein Codesystem, welches die Aktion beschreibt. GIbt es dazu irgendwo eine Übersicht oder einen Schlüssel zum Nachlesen?
> Danke schonmal,
> hg
> Minimax


A=Straff
B=Medium (Semiparabolisch)
C=Parabolisch
die Zahlen dahinter sind das Wurfgewicht, ist aber mit Vorsicht zu geniesen


----------



## Kochtopf

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ok, werde keine Fotos oder Berichte mehr posten.
> 
> Außerdem meinte ich mich damit. Selbstsuggestion


Schade dass du den Kommentar nicht mit Humor nehmen kannst.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Silstar Kenner,
> diese Ruten (und vielleicht auch die anderer Firmen aus der Zeit?) haben ja so ein Codesystem, welches die Aktion beschreibt. GIbt es dazu irgendwo eine Übersicht oder einen Schlüssel zum Nachlesen?
> Danke schonmal,
> hg
> Minimax


Ich kenne nur die beiden der DAM und die von Silstar. Beide leider perdü!

Wobei ich das von Silstar immer als recht gut empfand. A - Spitze. B - semiparabolisch und C - Gartenschlauch. Dazu die Range des ungefähren Wurfgewichtes. Bei einem Picker mit "B - 5-20" war es dann  schon recht sinnvoll, wenn man für handlange Rotaugen einen Kescher dabei hatte.


----------



## Minimax

hester schrieb:


> A=Straff
> B=Medium (Semiparabolisch)
> C=Parabolisch
> die Zahlen dahinter sind das Wurfgewicht, ist aber mit Vorsicht zu geniesen



Superb,
das merk isch mir,
merci pour le Anndwörth rapidé! 

EDITÉ: @Andal, üünd natürlisch auch ´erzlisches Merci an Disch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich liebe meine traverse x Match heiß und innig. Keine Ahnung wie sie zu modernen Highclassmatchen abschneidet aber für 50 EUR eine absolute Bombenrute die mir schon sehr schöne Döbel gebracht hat. Aber gut, die 50 EUR waren wohl ein Freundschaftspreis unter Ükeln ^^

So, eben die Angelerlaubnis für unseren @Jason am Sonntag klar gemacht, spätestens 6:30 ergeht der Marschbefehl, ich frrrrrroi mich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin gerade etwas stippen und meine neue Bolo einweihen.
Plötzen, Güstern und Brachsen sind mir dabei behilflich.....


----------



## Mescalero

Neue Bolo? Erzähl doch mal.
Petri zum erfolgreichen Entschneidern!

Ist bei euch nicht auch so eine Bullenhitze? Dicke Goretexjacke...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nee. Im Schatten ist es windig und die dünne Regenjacke hilft.

Rute ist ne trabucco scogliera sw master.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die beiden der DAM und die von Silstar. Beide leider perdü!
> 
> Wobei ich das von Silstar immer als recht gut empfand. A - Spitze. B - semiparabolisch und C - Gartenschlauch. Dazu die Range des ungefähren Wurfgewichtes. Bei einem Picker mit "B - 5-20" war es dann  schon recht sinnvoll, wenn man für handlange Rotaugen einen Kescher dabei hatte.


Nischt dafür.... keine Ümständ!


----------



## Papamopps

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schade dass du den Kommentar nicht mit Humor nehmen kannst.


Alles gut. 

Du ja auch nicht 

War auch ein Spaß


----------



## Andal

Duelliert euch doch!


----------



## geomas

Erster halbwegs stämmiger Testfisch für den 2ten neuen Kescherstiel war eben ein Mitt40er Brassen. Auf Einzelerbse. Ist schön am Wasser.


----------



## Slappy

Geh ich, oder geh ich nicht? 
Es ist HEIß! Und der Hausweiher hat noch keinen Schatten. Außerdem beißen die kleinen am Abend eher an der Abemdsonnenstelle als im Schatteneinlauf. 































































Ach, was soll der Scheiß. Ab geht's. Eine Rute (Kogha Posen/Swingteil), Maden und Toast.
So kann ich ganz entspannt wechseln. Futter gibt es heute mal keins. Einfach schauen ob jemand vorbei schaut und etwas Lust auf frische Luft hat


----------



## Andal

Jetzt ist es mir noch viel zu warm und hell ... aber ein spätabendlicher Gang ist durchaus heute noch drin.


----------



## Mescalero

Bei mir auch - zum Dienst. 

Petri und entspannte Stunden euch!


----------



## hester

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine traverse x Match heiß und innig. Keine Ahnung wie sie zu modernen Highclassmatchen abschneidet aber für 50 EUR eine absolute Bombenrute die mir schon sehr schöne Döbel gebracht hat. Aber gut, die 50 EUR waren wohl ein Freundschaftspreis unter Ükeln ^^
> 
> So, eben die Angelerlaubnis für unseren @Jason am Sonntag klar gemacht, spätestens 6:30 ergeht der Marschbefehl, ich frrrrrroi mich


50 Euro? Her damit


----------



## geomas

Der Fischadler war eben auch erfolgreich. Muss noch einen nachlegen.


----------



## Kochtopf

hester schrieb:


> 50 Euro? Her damit


Haha, niemals! Unser @Professor Tinca  konnte sie nach einem unfreiwilligen Einkürzen mit dem Kofferraumdeckel wieder reparieren, dadurch ist sie unbezahlbar geworden


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> OT
> @Kochtopf , ich lese immer nur Hessen, Nordhessen und so. Kommst du etwa aus der Ecke wo es die einzig wahre und unglaublich köstliche Stracke gibt?
> In meiner Kindheit (die ich in z. B. Oberaula verbracht habe) hatte jedes Dorf diese köstliche Wurst. Heute ist es extrem schwer geworden eine gute zu finden. Und hier im Großraum Gießen gibt es nur Mettwurst, auch wenn es immer wieder Stracke genannt wird.


Mettwurst die als Stracke genannt wird.... lächerlich. Nur bei uns in Nordhessen gibt es die echte Stracke. Sobald sie durch die Gärung ist kann man sie genießen. Dann ist sie natürlich noch sehr weich. So mag ich sie am liebsten. 
Und je länger sie hängt, desto härter wird sie. In dünnen Scheiben ein Gedicht. Einige Metzger machen bei uns sogar Nussstracke. Die liebt mein Sohn so sehr, ist aber nicht mein Geschmack. Und dann gibt es bei uns noch die dürre Runde. Eine wahre Pracht. Oh Mann, ich glaube, ich krieg jetzt Hunger.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Papamopps
> Damit du nicht auf dem Schlauch stehen must:
> 
> Wie lange ist man schwanger 9 oder 10 Monate?
> Hier nimmt man den ersten Tag der letzten Regel als Ausgangspunkt. Ab diesem Tag dauert es im Schnitt 280 Tage, also 40 Wochen oder auch 9,2 Monate. In den Tagen bis zum Eisprung ist man natürlich noch gar nicht schwanger, also kann man dann noch ca. 10-15 Tage wieder abziehen.
> 
> Aber das beste ist, du kannst nicht schwanger werden.


So wie ich das sehe, hast du nicht nur von Angelrollen Ahnung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Mettwurst die als Stracke genannt wird.... lächerlich. Nur bei uns in Nordhessen gibt es die echte Stracke. Sobald sie durch die Gärung ist kann man sie genießen. Dann ist sie natürlich noch sehr weich. So mag ich sie am liebsten.
> Und je länger sie hängt, desto härter wird sie. In dünnen Scheiben ein Gedicht. Einige Metzger machen bei uns sogar Nussstracke. Die liebt mein Sohn so sehr, ist aber nicht mein Geschmack. Und dann gibt es bei uns noch die dürre Runde. Eine wahre Pracht. Oh Mann, ich glaube, ich krieg jetzt Hunger.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Knüppel hart, so das man damit Nägel in die Wand kloppen kann


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Knüppel hart, so das man damit Nägel in die Wand kloppen kann


Hier gibt es nur Baatz - unheimlisch leischt und cremisch!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn Jason und Mario dabei sind  kurzfristig ist bei mir immer ganz bescheiden, aber ich schreib dich nachher mal via PN an


Sehr gerne. Aber kurzfristig ist da bei mir auch nichts zu machen. Mein Urlaub beginnt erst in 2 Wochen. @Slappy 
da musst du schon wieder an die Schippe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Knüppel hart, so das man damit Nägel in die Wand kloppen kann


Eine gute (=reife) ahle worscht eignet sich vorzüglich zur Selbstverteidigung


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, hast du nicht nur von Angelrollen Ahnung.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nää nää auch vom hökern


----------



## Papamopps

Es ist sooooo heiß... und ich bin mit meinem 14jährigen unterwegs. 

Am Rhein, wollten am Strand Feedern und auf Zander. Aber zu voll 

Also vorne auf die Buhne. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Steömung ohne Ende...dank 1,87m statt 2,50-3m

Nagut. Ich in die Strömungskante, mein Sohn links in den ruhigeren Hafenbereich. 

Und natürlich lässt er mich alt aussehen.
2 Rotaugen 25cm 
3 Zährten 25cm
1 Barsch 20cm 










Ich NIX.

Hab dann gewechselt und habe auch 2 Zährten. 

Jetzt nach dem die Sonne hinter Bäumen ist, versuche ich es vorne nochmal.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine traverse x Match heiß und innig. Keine Ahnung wie sie zu modernen Highclassmatchen abschneidet aber für 50 EUR eine absolute Bombenrute die mir schon sehr schöne Döbel gebracht hat. Aber gut, die 50 EUR waren wohl ein Freundschaftspreis unter Ükeln ^^
> 
> So, eben die Angelerlaubnis für unseren @Jason am Sonntag klar gemacht, spätestens 6:30 ergeht der Marschbefehl, ich frrrrrroi mich


Und ich mich erst. Wird ein cooler Sonntag werden. Der Döbel fehlt auf meiner Liste. Und du wirst mir dazu verhelfen, das ich ihn von dieser streichen kann. Ich bin schon ganz nervös.
Meine Daiwa Bolo mit 6,10m, und die Sigma Spezial in 13FT werden mich begleiten. So in der Richtung hat der Guide es vorgeschlagen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Und ich mich erst. Wird ein cooler Sonntag werden. Der Döbel fehlt auf meiner Liste. Und du wirst mir dazu verhelfen, das ich ihn von dieser streichen kann. Ich bin schon ganz nervös.
> Meine Daiwa Bolo mit 6,10m, und die Sigma Spezial in 13FT werden mich begleiten. So in der Richtung hat der Guide es vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich verweise suf: 1x Grund und 1xPose, di willst nicht mehr als nötig schleppen glaub mir ^^


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Aber kurzfristig ist da bei mir auch nichts zu machen. Mein Urlaub beginnt erst in 2 Wochen. @Slappy
> da musst du schon wieder an die Schippe.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ach, da findet sich schon noch mal was


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur neuen Bolo, lieber Professore und Petri heil zur gemischten Strecke! Das Gewässer kommt mir bekannt vor, aber mein Gedächtnis läßt mich doch öfters im Stich...

Danke für Einordnung der X-Citer und Traverse-X innerhalb der Silstars, lieber @hester und bei der Gelegenheit auch noch  ein „Herzlich Willkommen” am Stammtisch. Wenn Du magst schreibt gerne öfters mal was hier - das Friedfischeln mit Stil scheint Dir ja am Herze zu liegen.


----------



## geomas

Heute Vormittag und auch am Abend war ich wieder am Fluß nebenan.
Erbsen verballern (immer noch den Dreierpack zu 1,20€) und beim „Aufs Wasser sehen” gute Laune tanken. Voll kriege ich den Tank leider nicht mehr, aber ich kann es ja versuchen.
Heute Vormittag bissen die Plötz, bis schwarze Vögel auf- und leider auch abtauchten und die Bißphase frühzeitig endete.
Ein halbes Dutzend Augenrot bis maximal knapp über 20cm hatte ich am Band und auch an Land.

Am Abend, gleiche Stelle, ähnliche Taktik. Immer zuerst Erbsen streuen per Hand oder Katschi, dann aufbauen, angeln. Hatte heute Abend ne 2te Rute mit für Experimentalköder, aber da tat sich nüscht.
An der feinen alten Balzer-Picker meldete sich ein bronzefarbener Mittvierziger Brassen, den ich gewichtsmäßig auf ein gutes Kilo schätzen würde.
Der durfte auch gleich den zweiten neuen Kescherstiel testen - wie vermutet nun so gar kein Problem. Das Heben ging problemlos.
Der Fisch, der auf ne einzelne Erbse am 10er LS-1810 biß, war wohl der bislang größte an der feinen Winklepicker.

Danach gab es nur noch 2 Plötz, einer immerhin den 30cm näher als den 20cm.

Für Unterhaltung sorgten diesmal nicht ungeschickte Wassersportler, sondern die Luftakrobaten (vermutlich Flußseeschwalben) und ein Fischadler, der geduldig im Rüttelflug sein Abendbrot ins Visier nahm, bevor er erfolgreich am gegenüberliegenden Ufer zustieß. Die (Beute-) Fischart konnte ich nicht erkennen.

Das Entchen von gestern war heute Vormittag und auch abends richtig aufdringlich. Einige Bisse habe ich nicht verwerten können, weil ich mit der Verteidigung meiner Köder befaßt war.

Insgesamt ein guter Angeltag.



Der heute benutzte neue Kescherstiel ist der die das „Nash Universal Landing Net Pole”. Das Teil macht wie auch der die das „Tackle Box HD 3-5-7 Telescopic Landing Net Handle” einen guten Eindruck: stabil, handlich, sehr dezentes Äußeres und gut verarbeitet.

Der Preis beider Stäbe war identisch und im mittleren Bereich. Einen Put-Over-Kescher-Stab wollte ich nicht.
Der 2teilige Nash-Kescherstiel ist dünner als das dreiteilige Modell der Tacklebox und auch steifer. Der Griff ist auf etwa 65cm gummiert oder mit Shrink-Tube (???) versehen, beim TB-Modell sind es nur die hinteren 18cm, die besonders griffsympathisch behandelt worden sind.

Die Transportlänge und gleichzeitig das Maß für den „Kompakteinsatz” als Boots- oder Stegkescher beträgt beim Nash etwa 1,12m (TB: ca. 91cm) und ausgefahren ist der Nash ca. 2,01m lang oder kurz (TB: etwa 2,38m). Bei normalem Pegel ist der Nash für den Fluß nebenan längenmäßig voll ausreichend, nur bei niedrigem Pegel oder an einigen schwierigen Stellen ist ein längerer Kescherstab hilfreich.





Das vordere Endstück mit Innengewinde versinkt nicht wie bei den meisten Telekopkeschern im „dicksten Rohr”,
sondern ist mit eine Art Gummi-Konus versehen und arretiert so das innere Teil in der kurzen (Transport-) Stellung.
Ähnlich wie beim TB-Modell. Auf dem Bild oben augefahrener Stiel, unten in kurzer Position.





Der Nash-Stiel ist sehr schlank, stabil, auf den rückwärtigen 65cm „gummiert” und dadurch sehr griffig.
Das Design ist extrem reduziert, es gibt nur schwarz in 2 Abstufungen von „Matt”.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, war sicher nicht leicht zu angeln und gleichzeitig die Köder gegen die Raubente zu verteidigen 

Darf man nochmal nach einem Link zu dem Kescherstab-Modell der Tacklebox fragen?



TobBok schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Niedersächsischen  Osthannover-Flachland bin ich hier der einzige Ükel-Freund ausm Forum hier.
> Muss ich mich wohl weiterhin mit "Auf Döbel will ich nicht ansitzen => 2 Monate fängt er 50+cm Döbel => Tobias, Döbel sind total geil, lass mal ansitzen"-Marius rumhängen.



Tja, wärst du mal mehr westlich von Hannover unterwegs 


Meinen Bericht vom heutigen Kurzausflug an den Bach reiche ich morgen nach, heute bin ich zu müde dazu. Außerdem muss ich erst noch rausfinden, wie man hier Videos einstellen kann


----------



## geomas

Ohh, auf Dein Video bin ich schon sehr gespannt!

Hier https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/landing...-box-3-5-7-telescopic-landing-net-handle.html
ist der TB-Kescherstiel zu finden. Das heute vorgestellte Nash-Modell ist (hier und da) auch in D verfügbar.


----------



## Tricast

Es stellt sich die Frage ob wir in den Abend reinangeln oder wieder ganz früh an den Teich fahren. Mal sehen wie Frau Hübner so drauf ist wenn sie aus dem Amt kommt. Dann werde ich es wieder mit den Pellets versuchen und die F1 Feed Pellets bündig mit Wasser übergießen und eine 1/2 Stunde ziehen lassen. Sie sollen dann das gesamte Wasser aufgenommen haben und die richtige Konsistenz für den Hybrid- oder Pelletfeeder besitzen. Mal schauen, dann werden wir sehen, wer sagte das nochmal? Und an @geomas: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Kescherstäben, wie ich lesen konnte bist Du mit den Senkstangen zufrieden. Bei den vorhandenen Gegebenheiten mit Steinpackung ist ein stabiler Kescherstock zum rausheben der Fische bestimmt von Vorteil. Diese Problematik haben wir nicht, uns reicht ein leichter Kescherstab. Ich benutze schon seit Jahren den Sensas Super Crocodile in 4 m zum stecken. Habe auch noch einen extrem langen Kescherstock von Sensas in 5,40 m den ich aber noch garnicht benutzt habe. So ist das mit dem Haben wollen aber nicht unbedingt brauchen. Da war doch noch etwas wie Haben ist besser als ......, wer sagt das noch immer? Euch wünsche ich schöne Stunden am Wasser, wenn man euch läßt und ganz besonders den beiden aus Nord-Hessen.

Viele Grüße Heinz

PS.: Vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt mal mit ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Erstmal wieder ein Petri, an alle die am Wasser waren und gefangen haben! Schöne Berichte und Bilder, die ihr gepostet habt.

#ahle worscht #stracke: Also ich habe mir bei meiner letzten dienstlichen Tour nach Nordhessen eine Eichsfelder (ich weiß, das gehört zu Thüringen) Stracke mitgebracht und war sehr angetan. Da wir es hier im Ükel aber offenkundig mit echten Stracke-Kennern zu tun haben, würde ich mich über die eine oder andere Empfehlung sehr freuen. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Metzger, der seine Schätze auch online vermarktet.

Ich bin heute im Homeoffice und mein Blick schweift immer wieder sehnsüchtig in Richtung Wümme. Vielleicht klappt es ja gegen Abend noch mit einem Kurzansitz. 

OT: Aber vorher muss ich noch das Meeresbesteck für die Wochenendtour zum Gelben Riff vorbereiten(44 Stunden auf See). Allein bei den Ködern bekommt man es mit der Angst zu tun ... obwohl, 230 gr. Bleikopf, damit sollte meine Extra Heavy Feeder auch noch klarkommen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs! Erstmal wieder ein Petri, an alle die am Wasser waren und gefangen haben! Schöne Berichte und Bilder, die ihr gepostet habt.
> 
> #ahle worscht #stracke: Also ich habe mir bei meiner letzten dienstlichen Tour nach Nordhessen eine Eichsfelder (ich weiß, das gehört zu Thüringen) Stracke mitgebracht und war sehr angetan.


Ja was denn? Eichsfelder oder Stracke? ;-D


> Da wir es hier im Ükel aber offenkundig mit echten Stracke-Kennern zu tun haben, würde ich mich über die eine oder andere Empfehlung sehr freuen. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Metzger, der seine Schätze auch online vermarktet.











						Unsere Ahle Wurscht, eine herzhafte, nordhessische Versuchung.
					

Ob geräucherte, luftgetrocknete, extra lang gereifte Ahle Wurscht, oder Stracke ohne Knoblauch...für jeden Geschmack ist etwas dabei.




					world-of-ahle-wurscht.de
				




Der soll sehr gut sein, ich kann Ehlener Stracke empfehlen da ich dort in der Nähe residiere, die Albshäuser kenn und mag ich auch gerne.
"Besser" heisst nicht dass sie besser ist sondern dass sie aus Edermünde-Besse kommt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja was denn? Eichsfelder oder Stracke? ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsere Ahle Wurscht, eine herzhafte, nordhessische Versuchung.
> 
> 
> Ob geräucherte, luftgetrocknete, extra lang gereifte Ahle Wurscht, oder Stracke ohne Knoblauch...für jeden Geschmack ist etwas dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> world-of-ahle-wurscht.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der soll sehr gut sein, ich kann Ehlener Stracke empfehlen da ich dort in der Nähe residiere, die Albshäuser kenn und mag ich auch gerne.
> "Besser" heisst nicht dass sie besser ist sondern dass sie aus Edermünde-Besse kommt


Ich bin unwissend in Sachen Stracke und muss mich auf das verlassen, was die Anbietenden mir sagen. Und dieser Online-Metzger spricht sogar von Original Eichsfelder Strecke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin unwissend in Sachen Stracke und muss mich auf das verlassen, was die Anbietenden mir sagen. Und dieser Online-Metzger spricht sogar von Original Eichsfelder Strecke.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352145


Das ist auch eher provinztheater statt knallharte Fakten meinerseits


----------



## Tikey0815

Junge junge, jetzt geht's hier aber um die Wurst. Ich bereite mich gerade auf eine kleine Angeltour nach Holland vor, morgen geht's mit meinen Angelschein losen Schwager und Schwiegerpa nach Holland zum Forellen Angeln, beide sind scharf wie Frittenfett und freuen sich wie Kinder  Und ich komm mal endlich an die frische Luft


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Geh ich, oder geh ich nicht?
> Es ist HEIß! Und der Hausweiher hat noch keinen Schatten. Außerdem beißen die kleinen am Abend eher an der Abemdsonnenstelle als im Schatteneinlauf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach, was soll der Scheiß. Ab geht's. Eine Rute (Kogha Posen/Swingteil), Maden und Toast.
> So kann ich ganz entspannt wechseln. Futter gibt es heute mal keins. Einfach schauen ob jemand vorbei schaut und etwas Lust auf frische Luft hat


Slappy,
wo sind deine Bilder?
Du hast in deinem Beitrag oben 2 Zeilen, dann eine riesige Leere und noch mal 2 Zeilen???


----------



## geomas

#leere
#alsillustriertegedankenpause
#alsocliffhanger

Sowas in der Art vermute ich bei Slappys Beitrag.


----------



## geomas

Der riesige lokale Angelsupermarkt hat gefühlt die Friedfischsachen ausgedünnt oder irgendwie schlecht im Geschäft verteilt (die sind umgezogen).
Was richtig interessantes in Sachen Lösezange hatten sie nicht da. Nur den üblichen Raubi-Kram und die bekannten Arterienklemmen mittlerer Qualität.
Hab immerhin frische und nach einer Spritztour im nichtklimatisierten Wagen auch äußerst agile Maden bekommen.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter und @Tikey0815 - viel Erfolg bei Euren mutmaßlich Räuberlastigen Angeltrips! 

@Tricast - hoffentlich gelingen die Pellets diesmal und mit etwas Glück kannst Du der Gattin beim Angeln dann mal Paroli bieten ;-)
Die langen Put-Over-Kescherstäbe sind für längere Ansitze an einem Swim sicher Gold wert, beim „Roving” ist das Rumgestecke mir zu aufwändig, da bevorzuge ich Teleskopkescher.


----------



## Papamopps

Ich bin morgen und übermorgen wieder im "Angelparadies" Silbersee... mit Sohnemann...

...und so, wie es gestern lief, bekomnt er bestimmt meinen lang ersehnten Karpfen


----------



## hester

In Sachen Lösezange kann man sich im Werkzeughandel umschauen, ich habe dafür u.a. eine gebogene Spitzzange.


----------



## Andal

Hab meine spätabendliche Tour, Dank Rentnerdasein und Schlafstörungen, dann auf eine nächtlich-frühmorgendliche umgemünzt. Mit französischem Erfolg, wenn man von den drei Winziggrundeln absieht, die sich an den Wurmresten verbissen haben, wie tollwütige Terrier.

Das Ansitzen ist bei dem warmen Wetter und dem doch recht mauen Pegel ein Trauerspiel. Da geht beim aktiven Fischen noch deutlich mehr. Und dabei habe ich mit den zarten 10 ft. Ruten und nur knappen 1 oz. Bleien sehr filigran angeboten. Die 8er Super Spec. mit den Dendros waren eindeutig auf what ever swims allong ausgelegt. 

Aber was soll's. So ein Tagesanfang am moderat kühlen Strom hat seine schönen Seiten für die Seele. Und vernünftig schlafen kann man danach auch wieder.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wo Du Recht h


geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast - hoffentlich gelingen die Pellets diesmal und mit etwas Glück kannst Du der Gattin beim Angeln dann mal Paroli bieten ;-)
> Die langen Put-Over-Kescherstäbe sind für längere Ansitze an einem Swim sicher Gold wert, beim „Roving” ist das Rumgestecke mir zu aufwändig, da bevorzuge ich Teleskopkescher.



1.) Wenn Frau Hübner wieder mit der Whip fischt kann man nicht dagen ankommen was die Stückzahlen betrift. Das ist einfach unmöglich.
2.) Mit den Kescherstangen hast Du natürlich den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Wir haben auch noch einen teleskopierbaren aus Alu, den benutzen wir aber nur zum Birnen klauen. Bei uns stehen ein paar Birnbäume am Feldesrand und die Birnen sind genial für Birnen-Bohnen-Speck.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Merci für den Link, lieber @geomas!

Tja, gestern hab ich mich wie angekündigt wieder zu dem Gumpen in dem Wäldchen durchgeschlagen. Das Wäldchen werde ich in Zukunft übrigens nur noch als Knochenwald bezeichnen - drei Tierschädel, einen Unterkiefer, Wirbel und diverse andere Knochen habe ich inzwischen am Rand meiner immer gleichen, etwa 200m langen Route entdeckt. Fast schon gruselig.

Naja, angekommen, wieder hinter dem Micro-Busch versteckt und die ersten Curry-Tulip-Würfel in den Gumpen geschossen. Wenig später landete dann ein nicht zu großen Stück Curry-Tulip mit Haken im Gumpen und das Warten begann. Und ich wartete. Und wartete. Und wartete. Nichts tat sich am Köder, nur hier und da schnappten sich ein paar vorwitzige Hasel Insekten von der Oberfläche.

Nach etwa einer dreiviertel Stunde tat sich dann aber doch etwas. An meinem Basecamp hat der Bach noch einen sehr kleinen Seitenarm. An dessen gegenüberliegenden Ufer, etwa 15m von mir entfernt, raschelte es und ein gut getarnter Angler kämpfte sich durch das mannshohe Gras. Ich machte mich schon bereit zum Gruß, denn oben am unbewachsenen Steilufer sitzend saß ich ja wie auf dem Präsentierteller und war kaum zu übersehen. Als der andere Angler aus dem Bewuchs trat, habe ich dann doch nicht gegrüßt, sondern zog es vor, zu schweigen.






Etwa eine Minute blieb ich komplett unbemerkt, dann muss ich mich irgendwie doch verraten haben. Aber das Reh so lange auf so kurze Distanz beobachten zu dürfen war fast schon magisch. 

Ich hab dann noch ein wenig weiter geangelt und auch die Stelle nochmal gewechselt, aber die Fische wollten mein Frühstücksfleisch nicht. Nunja, dennoch wars ein toller Spätnachmittag. Hier nochmal ein Bild stromauf, ganz hinten sieht man dort den anderen Prallhang, zu dessen Füßen ich vorgestern den zweiten, kleineren Döbel überlisten konnte.


----------



## Mescalero

Was für eine Idylle!
Auch wenn ein tüchtiger Fisch am Haken die Krönung gewesen wäre, auch ohne Angelerfolg sind es doch solche Erlebnisse und Eindrücke, die einem das Herz aufgehen lassen. Tolle Bilder, bewegt und still.


----------



## Tricast

Die Würfel sind gefallen! Es geht in aller Frühe zum Angeln, der Wecker klingelt um 2:30.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mikesch

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ... Das Wäldchen werde ich in Zukunft übrigens nur noch als Knochenwald bezeichnen - drei Tierschädel, einen Unterkiefer, Wirbel und diverse andere Knochen habe ich inzwischen am Rand meiner immer gleichen, etwa 200m langen Route entdeckt. Fast schon gruselig.
> ...


Friedhof der Kuscheltiere.


----------



## Tobias85

Um 2:30...Heinz, ihr seid verrückt...Ich hoffe, ihr werdet reich dafür belohnt.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo zusammen,

Danke erst einmal für die vielen netten Reaktion auf meinen Einstand und für die vielen Tips zur Rutenwahl.

@Tricast  die *Tri-Cast TRILOGY X4 SPECIALIST FEEDER RODS*  gefällt mir eigentlich optisch sehr gut und ich denke, dass hier auch die Qualität excellent sein wird. Wenn ich mir aber das Video und das CW von 60g anschaue denke ich, dass sie zwar für meine 60er Brassen super passen wird aber für alle kleineren Fänge (welche ja zugegebenermaßen 99% ausmachen) doch eher überdimensioniert sein wird, bzw. von den mir bekannten Swingtip-Ruten sehr weit weg liegt. Trotzdem werde ich dieses Modell abspeichern, man weiß ja nie wie es sich entwickelt. Danke für den Tip, diese Rute hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm.

@Wuemmehunter  Ich danke dir für das gute Feedback zur Sportex Multipicker Rute. Ich würde sie auch nur als Swingspitzen-Version nehmen, bzw. ist sie komplett kaum noch zu bekommen und Feederruten habe ich eigentlich mehr als genug... Die Rute gefällt mir auch optisch sehr gut und ich glaube auch aktionmäßig wäre das genau das Gesuchte. Das einzige was mich noch etwas abhält ist die Tatsache, dass ich gerne  den typischen alten Schieberollenhalter hätte, trotz aller damit verbundenen Nachteile. (Eigentlich habe ich meine Rolle auch immer an dem höchsten Punkt befestigt also selten sehr abweichend von den jetzigen festen Modellen)

@geomas Die Drennan Ledger Master finde ich sehr interessant und in der Tat habe ich auch genau für dieses Modell gerade ein Gebot laufen. Bin mir nur unsicher was hier wirklich ein fairer/angemessener Preis wäre. Habe dich aber auch angeschrieben, hoffe in der Form so ok. ansonsten gerne mit mir meckern.


----------



## geomas

Tolle Sache, lieber Tobi Tobsen, auch wenn kein Döbel sich des Tulips bemächtigen wollte. 
Intensive Naturerlebnisse am Wasser können auch ohne Fangerfolg einen Angeltag zum Gelingen bringen.

(^ sorry, mein Vokabular ist momentan unpäßlich)

Und lieber @Andal - Du hast Grundeln gefangen, für das Absingen französischen Liedgutes sprechen somit allenfalls sentimentale Gründe.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Und lieber @Andal - Du hast Grundeln gefangen, für das Absingen französischen Liedgutes sprechen somit allenfalls sentimentale Gründe.


Drei Stück, zusammen maximal 15 cm lang ... da fangst freiwillig zum jodeln an! 
Aber ich mache einen schönen Angelausflug schon lange nicht mehr am Fang fest. Mit ist es besser - keine Frage - aber der Genuss kommt auch von wo anders. So ein völlig einsamer Sonnenaufgang, der hat schon was erfüllendes.


----------



## skyduck

Beim Aufräumen im Schuppen vom Bootshaus habe ich tatsächlich ein (altes ?) Schätzchen gefunden. Die Ringe scheinen alle soweit ok zu sein, allerdings ist der Lack an den Bindungen ziemlich am Ende. Die Befestigung der Rolle mit Panzertape ist natürlich brutal und alles andere als ideal. 
Die rolle kann ich noch so um 2003/2004 einordnen, sie scheint auch trotz aller Abnutzung noch richtig gut zu laufen. Bei der Rute stehe ich allerdings vollkommen auf den Schlauch. Die Marke Ehmanns kenne ich zwar aber nicht unbedingt als Ruten-Hersteller. Die Rutenaktion selber ist Klasse allerdings habe ich beim "Wedeln" das Gefühl als ob die im Griffstück gebrochen wäre bzw. nicht komplett durchgängig und etwas locker ist.

Kennt jemand dieses Modell oder kann das was zu Mutmaßen? Kann es sein, dass der Blank nicht komplett durch den Korkgriff läuft, bzw. in diesem geteilt ist?

VG
Dirk


----------



## Hecht100+

Noch mal eben kurz zum Thema Lösezange, ich habe mir letztens die _Kinetic Plier 8,5''_  geholt, weil ich meine lange gekröpfte von Spro mal wieder irgendwo habe liegen gelassen. Diese ist zwar nicht ganz so lang, dafür hat sie einen Seitenschneider und eine Hülsenquetschvorrichtung. Und der Preis ist günstig.


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 
toller Bericht, mit bewegtbild Aufnahmen! WUnderschön, danke dafür.
Schätze, Dein rehiger Besucher zeigt, das Deine Verschmelzungs- und Pirschskills absolut ausreichend sind: An denen liegts also nicht.
Obwohl ich ein fanatischer Currytulip-Benutzer bin, so sind mir dessen Grenzen auch sehr bewußt: Nach 40 Minuten mit leichtem
Vorfüttern ohne Biss würde ich in Betracht ziehen, das das Zeug bei Deinen Jungs nicht so gut ankommt, und Alternativen probieren. Eigentlich
würde ich 40 Minuten ohne Biss überhaupt nicht tolerieren. Vielleicht ist da doch die Brotflocke die bessere Wahl- oder auch Mais, mit dem
Bruder @Kochtopf ja in letzter Zeit an der Fulle schöne Erfolge hatte.
hg
Minimax

PS: "Knochenwald" gefällt mir, überhaupt mag ich die Toponyme die wir hier unseren Swims geben.


----------



## Tobias85

Ja, das wird auch dort erstmal der letzte Tulip-Angriff gewesen sein. Brotflocke schließe ich erstmal aus, das gab zu viele Zupfer von den Kleinstfischen, aber Kochtopf hatte ja neulich was über seine Erfolge mit der Stellmaisrute geschrieben. Das wird demnächst wohl auch getestet werden. Und im Winter natürlich dann Leber, darauf bekam ich immer Bisse (auch wenn ich die zu 98% versemmelt habe).


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Beim Aufräumen im Schuppen vom Bootshaus habe ich tatsächlich ein (altes ?) Schätzchen gefunden. Die Ringe scheinen alle soweit ok zu sein, allerdings ist der Lack an den Bindungen ziemlich am Ende. Die Befestigung der Rolle mit Panzertape ist natürlich brutal und alles andere als ideal.
> Die rolle kann ich noch so um 2003/2004 einordnen, sie scheint auch trotz aller Abnutzung noch richtig gut zu laufen. Bei der Rute stehe ich allerdings vollkommen auf den Schlauch. Die Marke Ehmanns kenne ich zwar aber nicht unbedingt als Ruten-Hersteller. Die Rutenaktion selber ist Klasse allerdings habe ich beim "Wedeln" das Gefühl als ob die im Griffstück gebrochen wäre bzw. nicht komplett durchgängig und etwas locker ist.
> 
> Kennt jemand dieses Modell oder kann das was zu Mutmaßen? Kann es sein, dass der Blank nicht komplett durch den Korkgriff läuft, bzw. in diesem geteilt ist?
> 
> VG
> Dirk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352179
> Anhang anzeigen 352180
> Anhang anzeigen 352181
> Anhang anzeigen 352182


Man sieht ja nicht viel, aber was man sieht, erscheint restaurationswürdig


----------



## Andal

And by the way ... i find's das a Schaass is, won's so haass is!


----------



## Mescalero

Im zeitigen Frühjahr war ich bereits am Oberlauf unseres Hausbaches, von der Quelle bis ein paar hundert Meter „strom“abwärts. Fische gab es keine, weder zu sehen noch am Haken. Weil mir das keine Ruhe ließ, habe ich der Gegend erneut einen Besuch abgestattet. Mit ähnlichem Erfolg. Trotz astreinen Wassers, viel Struktur im kleinen Bach und allerhand Gefleuch wirbelloser Tiere - kein einziger Fisch, noch nicht einmal ein Stichling. Auch die winzigen Brutfische, die sonst überall zu sehen sind, nix. Enten gab es zuhauf, Bisam auch sowie einen Schäferhund mit Seepferdchen-Abzeichen. Trotzdem war es erholsam und entspannend, im Schatten unter Weiden zu sitzen, auf die Pose zu starren und Ringe in die Luft zu paffen.


----------



## Slappy

Skott schrieb:


> Slappy,
> wo sind deine Bilder?
> Du hast in deinem Beitrag oben 2 Zeilen, dann eine riesige Leere und noch mal 2 Zeilen???


Es gibt keine Bilder, denn


geomas schrieb:


> #leere
> #alsillustriertegedankenpause
> #alsocliffhanger
> 
> Sowas in der Art vermute ich bei Slappys Beitrag.


Genau das sollte es sein 
Im Nachtrag gibt es auch nichts zu berichten. Es gab nicht einen Zupfer. Die Wasserzufuhr ist unterbrochen und es fehlen 40cm Wasser, was bei 2m max relativ viel ist. 
Dennoch war es schöner am Wasser das abendliche Bier zu genießen anstatt auf die Mattscheibe zu starrem


----------



## Skott

Danke für die Erklärung, Stefan, ich verstehe...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ich bin gerade etwas stippen und meine neue Bolo einweihen.


Wie was, doch wieder mehr Richtung Shimano!?!? 

Oder länger, 7m mit 370g ?
Steht aber hier schon, erst danach gelesen


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rute ist ne trabucco scogliera sw master.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie was, doch wieder mehr Richtung Shimano!?!?




Nixda!


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Würfel sind gefallen! Es geht in aller Frühe zum Angeln, der Wecker klingelt um 2:30.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Früh Morgens um halb drei aus den Federn krabbeln ist schon heftig. Müsst ihr den so weit fahren?
Ich werde am Sonntag um halb fünf aufstehen. Ca. 2,5 Stunden später werden wir am Wasser sein. An der Fulda war ich noch nie angeln. Normalerweise verlasse ich immer neu beangelte Gewässer als Schneider. Aber Alex wird mich schon an den Zielfisch heranführen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Früh Morgens um halb drei aus den Federn krabbeln ist schon heftig. Müsst ihr den so weit fahren?
> Ich werde am Sonntag um halb fünf aufstehen. Ca. 2,5 Stunden später werden wir am Wasser sein. An der Fulda war ich noch nie angeln. Normalerweise verlasse ich immer neu beangelte Gewässer als Schneider. Aber Alex wird mich schon an den Zielfisch heranführen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wir haben doch seit der Diemel nen guten Lauf, denk mal an unsere Wintertour zu Adi


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir haben doch seit der Diemel nen guten Lauf, denk mal an unsere Wintertour zu Adi


Du hast Recht. Wir sind ein  Team. Und wenn wir den Sonntag hinter uns gelassen haben, Gehen wir das nächste  mal zu den Teichen. Dort ist das Potenzial sehr hoch.

Gruß Jason

PS: Dein Avatar erinnert mich an Corona.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> PS: Dein Avatar erinnert mich an Corona.




Mir hat der letzte Hund auch besser gefallen.....


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf Bei der Wintertour bei Adi wurde ich aber auch im letzten Moment entschneidert.
Schwein gehabt, beim schlachten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Petri für Dich und Susanne. Einen schönern Sonnenaufgang am Teich und reichlich Friedfisch wünsche ich Euch.
@Kochtopf und @jason:Euch auch jede Menge Petri. Ihr werdet die Fulda schon rocken, da bin ich mir sicher! Packt Euch ne schöne Stracke ein.
@all: Der vermutlich der ganze Ükel irgendwo an den Teichen, Seen, Flüssen und Meeren sein wird, wünsche ich Euch allen genussvolle und fischreiche Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## skyduck

Der Anfang ist gemacht!!!

 Wir waren für ein paar Tage an der Sagter Ems in Scharrel, eigentlich zum Aalangeln. Aber um meine Vorsätze anzutesten habe ich natürlich eine leichte Feeder-Rute mitgenommen. Ich habe mich für eine Balzer Kodiac entschieden, eigentlich eine Methodfeeder-Rute mit fester Spitze. Aber im Moment meine einzige etwas kürzere Feederrute die auch für kleinere Gewässer taugt.  Die Rute ist unglaublich weich und gefühlvoll. Eigentlich gefällt sie mir sehr gut. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität für eine Fa. wie Balzer äußerst schlecht ist. Ist meine einzige Balzerrute, ich habe allerdings in letzter Zeit öfter gelesen, dass deren Ruten allgemein oft schlampig gerwerkelt sind... Dazu später mehr.

Die Sagter Ems ist ein recht schnell strömendes Flüsschen, leider aber auch nicht sehr tief (bei uns waren es fast überall max. 1,20 m) und dadurch schon sehr verkrautet. Der Weißfischbestand ist allerdings Klasse. Es gab ein paar Gründlinge und einige Rotaugen sowie haufenweise Mini-Güstern und Babybrassen. Der Knaller kam dann während der Dämmerung. Zuerst dachte ich, ich hätte wieder einen großen Klumpen Kraut dran aber dann sprang die Bremse an und es ging ein richtiges Tänzchen los. Ich habe schon einen kleinen Satzer vermutet und bangte ob das feine Zeug halten würde. Ich war echt verblüfft, als dann eine fast 60 cm lange und sehr kugelrunde Brasse zum Vorschein kam. Ich denke das die Kampfkraft auch auf Grund der starken Strömung und der Wahsinns Figur  zustande kommt. 

Es war ein toller erster Tag und es hat dermaßen Spaß gemacht wieder gezielt auf Weißfisch zu fischen, dass ich mich schon auf die nächsten Schritte freue. Ich weiß, das z.B. gerade in der Werse (welche ich ja demnächst wieder befischen möchte) sehr große Döbel zu Hause sind (die gab es da in meiner Jugend übrigens nicht, genauso wie Welse). Ab und an habe ich beim Köfistippen schon 30er -40er gefangen. Ich bin sehr gespannt was bei einer gezielten Jagd auf die Dickköpfe rauskommt. Anregungen zu Methoden und Technik habe ich ja schon für mindestens 1 Jahr aus dem Ükel .

Leider hat sich die Balzer dann in der Dämmerung mit einem sauberen Bruch ziemlich in der Mitte des Oberteiles verabschiedet, so das es bei einem Tag auf Freidfisch blieb. Das gute Stück ist zurück zum Händler und wurde auch anstandslos als Materialfehler akzeptiert. Damit hat sich das Kapitel Balzer für mich erst einmal geschlossen.

VG
Dirk


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir hat der letzte Hund auch besser gefallen.....


Das war ein Löwe du Schmock


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> PS: Dein Avatar erinnert mich an Corona.


Schön dass du es schon festgestellt hat! 
Ich freue mich jedesmal immer noch, wenn ich voll vermummt (also deutlich martialischer als die Standardmaske ) in eine Bank gehe (was zugegeben immer seltener vorkommt), und schäkere dann auch gerne mit dem ganzen Büro, dass im Februar noch ein heimlicher Knopfdruck und dann Tatüüüttaa gekommen wäre. 

Immerhin ist das eine gute Variante  für ein halb-anonym Personenfoto, wobei der Alex sich ja sowieso quasi gehäutet hat .... 

Ich frage mich jetzt schon, wann die Passbilder auf Maskenbild umgestellt werden müssen 
Zumal ich den allerletzten alten Perso in der BRD geholt habe, so auf Minuten vor Ladenschluss, die 10 Jahre Karenzzeit ohne geschipt zu sein sind aber bald rum.
Der endgültige Untergang der alten BRD-Perso-Ordnung muss dann gebührend mit Zapfenstreich oder so gefeiert werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön dass du es schon festgestellt hat!
> Ich freue mich jedesmal immer noch, wenn ich voll vermummt (also deutlich martialischer als die Standardmaske ) in eine Bank gehe (was zugegeben immer seltener vorkommt), und schäkere dann auch gerne mit dem ganzen Büro, dass im Februar noch ein heimlicher Knopfdruck und dann Tatüüüttaa gekommen wäre.


Spricht für deine Bank wenn sie nach 4 Monaten Corona immer noch über den gut abgehangenen Kalauer lachen


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön dass du es schon festgestellt hat!
> Ich freue mich jedesmal immer noch, wenn ich voll vermummt (also deutlich martialischer als die Standardmaske ) in eine Bank gehe (was zugegeben immer seltener vorkommt), und schäkere dann auch gerne mit dem ganzen Büro, dass im Februar noch ein heimlicher Knopfdruck und dann Tatüüüttaa gekommen wäre.
> 
> Immerhin ist das eine gute Variante  für ein halb-anonym Personenfoto, wobei der Alex sich ja sowieso quasi gehäutet hat ....
> 
> Ich frage mich jetzt schon, wann die Passbilder auf Maskenbild umgestellt werden müssen
> Zumal ich den allerletzten alten Perso in der BRD geholt habe, so auf Minuten vor Ladenschluss, die 10 Jahre Karenzzeit ohne geschipt zu sein sind aber bald rum.
> Der endgültige Untergang der alten BRD-Perso-Ordnung muss dann gebührend mit Zapfenstreich oder so gefeiert werden.




Ach, mein Lieber Nordlichtangler,
bei allen Unterschieden in Weltsicht und handeln haben wir Doch eins gemeinsam, wie ich seit Gieselwerder weiss: Selbst mit maximal furchterregender Vollvermumunng blitzt aus unseren Augen der Schalk auf einer breiten Grundlage aus natürlicher Sanftmut und Verwunderung über die Wege der Welt.
Menschen wie wir könnten, ausgestattet mit gekreuzten Patronengurten, Sombrero und Yosemite-Sam-Anklebeschnurrbart  die Tür einer Bank auftreten und wild in die Decke feuern, und das Schalterfräulein würde nur fragen, was sie für uns tun könnte.
Ganz anders siehts aus mit so richtigen Verbrechervisagen wie @Wuemmehunter, @Tobias85 oder auch @Jason aus, die haben den eiskalten Killerblick.
Ich wette, wenn Die zu ihrer Sparkasse gehen, auch ohne Maske und zur Abwechslung mal mit frischem Hemd, dann zucken alle Hände schon zum Panikknopf, und das Personal überlegt, welche Pizza sie im Fall einer längeren Geiselnahme bestellen würden.
Tja, und was @Kochtopf betrifft- nun ja, ich meine, kommt schon Jungs, ihr kennt ihn. Schätze, wenn man den bei nem Bruch dabeihat, würde keiner den Helden spielen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, und was @Kochtopf betrifft- nun ja, ich meine, kommt schon Jungs, ihr kennt ihn. Schätze, wenn man den bei nem Bruch dabeihat, würde keiner den Helden spielen.


Da gebe ich dir mal wieder Recht. Der ist Eiskalt und Knallhart. Da gibt es kein Fehlerlesen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Wir sind ja auch nicht angetreten, wie die Ghostriders in the Sky übers Land herzufallen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spricht für deine Bank wenn sie nach 4 Monaten Corona immer noch über den gut abgehangenen Kalauer lachen


Also das ist mein erfundenes Orginal, ich hab da Autoren- und Urheberrechte, ich darf das ...  

Aber wie Minimax schon festgestellt hat, vlt. lachen die auch wg. anders ...


----------



## Tobias85

@skyduck: Petri zu dem stattlichden Brassen und auch zu deinen anderen Fängen!  Toller Fisch...


----------



## geomas

Danke für den tollen Bericht und Petri zu dem feisten Brassen, @skyduck ! 
Schade, daß es die Rute zerlegt hat. Hatte auch bei zwei „edlen”, in GB gekauften Ruten unerklärliche Brüche. Sowas kann bei jeder Marke passieren.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend gab es kaum Fisch für mich: ein paar gierige Ukelei und zwei farbenfrohe, aber eher kleine Plötz kamen temporär an Land.
Am Wasser war ne Menge Betrieb, überall picknickende Grüppchen, Wassersportler, Geflügel. Mein Lieblingsplatz war besetzt, bin dann weiter zu einer offenbar ruhigen Ecke.

Hatte meine wohl „hübscheste Rute” mit - eine bislang zu selten genutzte Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker von 2,35m Kürze und noch „Made in Gt Britain”:






Der (dunkel-) bordeauxrote Blank, die grünen Wicklungen und die seltsamen Ringe waren in der tiefen Abendsonne schon ein Hingucker. 
Leider hatte ich keine Kamera mit längere Brennweite mit, aber einen Eindruck vermittelt wohl auch dieses Bild.
Dabei hätte ich wohl mehr auf die Spitze sehen sollen. Doch da tat sich leider wenig - es gab auf Breadpunch und Erbse halbherzige Bisse und sowohl auf Pinkies als auch auf Maden nur die erwähnten Ükel und kleine Plötz.





Hab bis in die Dämmerung hinein geangelt, aber bis auf eine sich selbst bei der Landung releasende Güster gabs nix mehr.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Hatte meine wohl „hübscheste Rute” mit - eine bislang zu selten genutzte Daiwa Carbon Winkle Picker von 2,35m Kürze und noch „Made in Gt Britain”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der (dunkel-) bordeauxrote Blank, die grünen Wicklungen und die seltsamen Ringe waren in der tiefen Abendsonne schon ein Hingucker.



wunderschöne Rute, ich bin aber nicht neidisch


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einen kleinen Satzer vermutet und bangte ob das feine Zeug halten würde. Ich war echt verblüfft, als dann eine fast 60 cm lange und sehr kugelrunde Brasse zum Vorschein kam. Ich denke das die Kampfkraft auch auf Grund der starken Strömung und der Wahsinns Figur zustande kommt.



Bei Brassen vertut man sich leicht... .
Klar hängen die oft wie ein nasser Sack in der Schnur - aber es gibt echte Kämpfer unter den Bresen.. 
Fettes Petri zum Kämpfer..!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spricht für deine Bank wenn sie nach 4 Monaten Corona immer noch über den gut abgehangenen Kalauer lachen



Oder die könnten ohne Nordis Umsätze im Tacklebereich die Filliale schließen....


----------



## Mescalero

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oder die könnten ohne Nordis Umsätze im Tacklebereich die Filliale schließen....


Wahrscheinlich wird ein bisschen Geldwäsche betrieben, da haben Banken ja auch was davon. Mit Wobblern und gebrauchten Shakespeare-Rollen, die von einem Fake-Ebay-Account zum Briefkastenkäufer und dann zu einem ominösen Streetfisher nach Ulan Bator verschoben werden.
Womöglich im großen Stil? Ich halte lieber meine Fresse....


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Merci für den Link, lieber @geomas!
> 
> Tja, gestern hab ich mich wie angekündigt wieder zu dem Gumpen in dem Wäldchen durchgeschlagen. Das Wäldchen werde ich in Zukunft übrigens nur noch als Knochenwald bezeichnen - drei Tierschädel, einen Unterkiefer, Wirbel und diverse andere Knochen habe ich inzwischen am Rand meiner immer gleichen, etwa 200m langen Route entdeckt. Fast schon gruselig.
> 
> Naja, angekommen, wieder hinter dem Micro-Busch versteckt und die ersten Curry-Tulip-Würfel in den Gumpen geschossen. Wenig später landete dann ein nicht zu großen Stück Curry-Tulip mit Haken im Gumpen und das Warten begann. Und ich wartete. Und wartete. Und wartete. Nichts tat sich am Köder, nur hier und da schnappten sich ein paar vorwitzige Hasel Insekten von der Oberfläche.
> 
> Nach etwa einer dreiviertel Stunde tat sich dann aber doch etwas. An meinem Basecamp hat der Bach noch einen sehr kleinen Seitenarm. An dessen gegenüberliegenden Ufer, etwa 15m von mir entfernt, raschelte es und ein gut getarnter Angler kämpfte sich durch das mannshohe Gras. Ich machte mich schon bereit zum Gruß, denn oben am unbewachsenen Steilufer sitzend saß ich ja wie auf dem Präsentierteller und war kaum zu übersehen. Als der andere Angler aus dem Bewuchs trat, habe ich dann doch nicht gegrüßt, sondern zog es vor, zu schweigen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etwa eine Minute blieb ich komplett unbemerkt, dann muss ich mich irgendwie doch verraten haben. Aber das Reh so lange auf so kurze Distanz beobachten zu dürfen war fast schon magisch.
> 
> Ich hab dann noch ein wenig weiter geangelt und auch die Stelle nochmal gewechselt, aber die Fische wollten mein Frühstücksfleisch nicht. Nunja, dennoch wars ein toller Spätnachmittag. Hier nochmal ein Bild stromauf, ganz hinten sieht man dort den anderen Prallhang, zu dessen Füßen ich vorgestern den zweiten, kleineren Döbel überlisten konnte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352166


Schöner Bericht Natur pur.
Nicht das du im Wolfesland gelandet bist bei so viel Knochen.
Das Reh ist bestimmt unschuldig....


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist gemacht!!!
> 
> Wir waren für ein paar Tage an der Sagter Ems in Scharrel, eigentlich zum Aalangeln. Aber um meine Vorsätze anzutesten habe ich natürlich eine leichte Feeder-Rute mitgenommen. Ich habe mich für eine Balzer Kodiac entschieden, eigentlich eine Methodfeeder-Rute mit fester Spitze. Aber im Moment meine einzige etwas kürzere Feederrute die auch für kleinere Gewässer taugt.  Die Rute ist unglaublich weich und gefühlvoll. Eigentlich gefällt sie mir sehr gut. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität für eine Fa. wie Balzer äußerst schlecht ist. Ist meine einzige Balzerrute, ich habe allerdings in letzter Zeit öfter gelesen, dass deren Ruten allgemein oft schlampig gerwerkelt sind... Dazu später mehr.
> 
> Die Sagter Ems ist ein recht schnell strömendes Flüsschen, leider aber auch nicht sehr tief (bei uns waren es fast überall max. 1,20 m) und dadurch schon sehr verkrautet. Der Weißfischbestand ist allerdings Klasse. Es gab ein paar Gründlinge und einige Rotaugen sowie haufenweise Mini-Güstern und Babybrassen. Der Knaller kam dann während der Dämmerung. Zuerst dachte ich, ich hätte wieder einen großen Klumpen Kraut dran aber dann sprang die Bremse an und es ging ein richtiges Tänzchen los. Ich habe schon einen kleinen Satzer vermutet und bangte ob das feine Zeug halten würde. Ich war echt verblüfft, als dann eine fast 60 cm lange und sehr kugelrunde Brasse zum Vorschein kam. Ich denke das die Kampfkraft auch auf Grund der starken Strömung und der Wahsinns Figur  zustande kommt.
> 
> Es war ein toller erster Tag und es hat dermaßen Spaß gemacht wieder gezielt auf Weißfisch zu fischen, dass ich mich schon auf die nächsten Schritte freue. Ich weiß, das z.B. gerade in der Werse (welche ich ja demnächst wieder befischen möchte) sehr große Döbel zu Hause sind (die gab es da in meiner Jugend übrigens nicht, genauso wie Welse). Ab und an habe ich beim Köfistippen schon 30er -40er gefangen. Ich bin sehr gespannt was bei einer gezielten Jagd auf die Dickköpfe rauskommt. Anregungen zu Methoden und Technik habe ich ja schon für mindestens 1 Jahr aus dem Ükel .
> 
> Leider hat sich die Balzer dann in der Dämmerung mit einem sauberen Bruch ziemlich in der Mitte des Oberteiles verabschiedet, so das es bei einem Tag auf Freidfisch blieb. Das gute Stück ist zurück zum Händler und wurde auch anstandslos als Materialfehler akzeptiert. Damit hat sich das Kapitel Balzer für mich erst einmal geschlossen.
> 
> VG
> Dirk
> Anhang anzeigen 352195
> Anhang anzeigen 352197
> Anhang anzeigen 352198
> Anhang anzeigen 352199


Na denn mal Petri zu den Fischen und Glückwusch zum gelungenden Angeltag.
Werse kocht zurzeit,sind schon wieder kleinere Welse im Bereich der Mühle gefangen worden.
Die richtigen Döbel hast du doch direkt vor der Haustür bei dir an der Fischtreppe.


----------



## Tricast

Von 4 bis 7:00 geangelt und dabei 6 Fische gefangen. Gleich zu beginn ein Karpfen (die Rute lag noch nicht richtig  im Rutenhalter), dann noch 4 Brassen im Flegelalter und einen Giebel (ein traum von einem Fisch, wunderschön). Alle waren keine Riesen aber doch deutlich größer im Schnitt als wenn ich mit der Feederkorb geangelt hätte. Die Pellets haben jetzt auch viel besser gehalten, im Pelletfeeder dafür sogar zu gut. Werde weiter mein Glück versuchen. 
Für die, die es interessiert: Frau Hübner hatte auch 6 Fische dafür aber etwas kleiner. Und die erste Stunde tat sich bei ihr überhaupt nichts.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll dass du mal mehr gefangen hast, Heinz.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Tricast

Danke für die Blumen mein guudster!

Liebe Grüße in das Land der Junker 
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Von 4 bis 7:00 geangelt und dabei 6 Fische gefangen. Gleich zu beginn ein Karpfen (die Rute lag noch nicht richtig  im Rutenhalter), dann noch 4 Brassen im Flegelalter und einen Giebel (ein traum von einem Fisch, wunderschön). Alle waren keine Riesen aber doch deutlich größer im Schnitt als wenn ich mit der Feederkorb geangelt hätte. Die Pellets haben jetzt auch viel besser gehalten, im Pelletfeeder dafür sogar zu gut. Werde weiter mein Glück versuchen.
> Für die, die es interessiert: Frau Hübner hatte auch 6 Fische dafür aber etwas kleiner. Und die erste Stunde tat sich bei ihr überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Da bist du jetzt den Rest des Tages bestimmt 3 Fingerbreit größer  herzliches Petri Heil an euch


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch Petri...schön, dass es mit dem Method Feeder jetzt klappt  Was für Köder hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## skyduck

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri zu den Fischen und Glückwusch zum gelungenden Angeltag.
> Werse kocht zurzeit,sind schon wieder kleinere Welse im Bereich der Mühle gefangen worden.
> Die richtigen Döbel hast du doch direkt vor der Haustür bei dir an der Fischtreppe.



Petri Dank, ja ich weiß, man sieht sie oft im Bächlein stehen aber wie gesagt ich habe sie noch nie gezielt dort befischt. Die letzten Welse habe ich 2017 dort gefangen 1,20m und 1,40m. Seitdem aber keinen einzigen mehr. Ich bin gespannt. Das mit der Wassertemperatur wird ja überall immer mehr zum Problem aber ich muss auch sagen, dass die Fließgeschwindigkeit der Werse (zumindest bei der Pleistermühle) immer mehr abgenommen hat. Ich hoffe es gibt da nicht irgendwann so große Probleme wie mit dem Aasee, wo ich das vor ein paar Jahren gesehen habe hat mir echt das Herz geblutet. Auch hier habe ich in meiner Jugend viel gefischt und auch das erste Mal eine Schwingspitze live im Einsatz gesehen bei einem englischen Angler...

VG
Dirk


----------



## hester

Tricast schrieb:


> Von 4 bis 7:00 geangelt und dabei 6 Fische gefangen. Gleich zu beginn ein Karpfen (die Rute lag noch nicht richtig  im Rutenhalter), dann noch 4 Brassen im Flegelalter und einen Giebel (ein traum von einem Fisch, wunderschön). Alle waren keine Riesen aber doch deutlich größer im Schnitt als wenn ich mit der Feederkorb geangelt hätte. Die Pellets haben jetzt auch viel besser gehalten, im Pelletfeeder dafür sogar zu gut. Werde weiter mein Glück versuchen.
> Für die, die es interessiert: Frau Hübner hatte auch 6 Fische dafür aber etwas kleiner. Und die erste Stunde tat sich bei ihr überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Erstmal Petri zu den Fischen,
beim Methodfeedern ist man vor Überraschungen nie gefeit. hat sich bei mir inzwischen zur Hauptangelmethode entwickelt, auch dadurch bedingt das ich fast nur noch im Stillwasser angele aus diversen Gründen. Kleine Köder, große Fische. Karpfen, Störe, Güstern, Schleien, Brassen, funktioniert super. Ich nehme aber keine Pellets mehr für den Methodfeeder, einfach Feederfutter und gut ist. Ködergröße meist 8-12 mm, Boilies, Pellets und was es so gibt.

Ich glaube die Präsentation des Köders ist ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg. Er liegt halt fast immer frei zugänglich für die Fische und ist nicht irgendwo zwischen irgendwelchen Hindernissen versteckt. Wichtig meines Ermessens nach sind Ruten mit parabolischer/semiparabolischer Aktion um mit relativ feinem Geschirr angeln zu können. Die Karpfenangler können es meist nicht glauben wie das funktioniert wenn sie mit ihren Flakgeschützen auftauchen (die ich übrigens auch besitze und gelegentlich benutze).


----------



## geomas

Supersache, lieber Heinz! Herzliches Petri heil!
Hast Du wieder mit der 7ft River Ambush geangelt oder diesmal mit „ner richtigen Rute” (davon hast Du ja auch ein oder zwei...)?


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber @Tricast Heinz- mir scheint Du bist im Pellet Business angelangt, und beste Grüsse an Frau Hübner.
Ich selber krieche im heissen Brandenburg durchs Unterholz auf der Suche nach neuen Swims.
An dieser schönen ersten Stelle gabs direkt ne wunderbar intensiv gefärbte 30er Güster, die offenbar noch nicht meine Doktrin selektive Köder betreffend gelesen hat.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wenn Die so früh an ner Stelle auftreten, kann ich eigentlich direkt weiterziehen, ist aber grad so schön Schattig und ruhig.
Ausserdem hat eine Pferchenschar direkt in meinem Rücken ein etwas aufdringliches Interesse an mir entwickelt...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Ich habe entgegen meiner Einstellung diesmal mit zwei Ruten gefischt (werde ich wohl nicht mehr verstehen wie man mit mehreren Ruten fischt). Einmal die 7 ft River Ambush und einmal mit einer zusammengeschusterten alten Karpfenrute. Da habe ich eine alte DAM am Handteil abgesägt und das Stück als Zapfen eingeklebt. Jetzt habe ich eine Rute in 3m wobei das Spitzenteil original lang ist und das Handteil kürzer.
An der 7 ft habe ich einen GURU Hybridfeeder in 28 gr. eingesetzt und an der "DAM" einen Preston Pelletfeeder. Den Karpfen hatte ich auf der River Ambush - ist schon ein komisches Gefühl mit einer Rute in 2,10 und noch einen Brassen. Die anderen Fische hatte ich auf der "DAM".

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Für die, die es interessiert: Frau Hübner hatte auch 6 Fische dafür aber etwas kleiner. Und die erste Stunde tat sich bei ihr überhaupt nichts.


Geht also, muss auch mal sein! 

Und gleich noch ein krasser Indizienhinweis: 


Tricast schrieb:


> Ich habe entgegen meiner Einstellung diesmal mit zwei Ruten gefischt (werde ich wohl nicht mehr verstehen wie man mit mehreren Ruten fischt).


Siehste, manchmal ist es richtig gut entgegen der Einstellung ...
Das ist alles eine Frage der Anordnung und Bißaktivität, also Bissfrequenz, bei Hektik nimmt man welche raus.
Wenn man sich gut positioniert hinsetzen kann, schafft man auch 2 oder 3 Posen zu beobachten, Rutengriffe müssen nur schnell erreichbar sein, bei langen Ruten geht das. Bei Zweifel -> Baitrunner-Freilaufrolle und alles gut.

Buddhas logische Weisheit von der absoluten Einzigartigkeit und Leichtigkeit schafft den Rest, als Mantra permanent min. 100mal wiederholt:
- Diese Rute, die ich fokussiert beobachte, könnte auch die einzige im Wasser sein.
- Daher ist es nicht zwingend notwendig, dass ich die zweite genauso intensiv beobachten muss.


----------



## Andal

Geballtes männliches Schwarmwissen gegen eine Frau. Wenn das die Suffragetten mitkriegen, ist der Teufel los.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich glaube du hast mal gesagt, Susanne braucht keine Hilfe, die kann das schon bestens ...

(wahrscheinlich hat sie mit weiblichen Einfühlvermögen schnell gemerkt, dass dies ein großartiger Tag für Heinz ... usw. )


----------



## Andal

Um die Susanne mache ich mir da auch keine Sorgen. Die ist da härter im Nehmen, als wir alle zusammen. Aber die, die sich ungefragt aufschwingen, die könnten eine Situation heraufbeschwören.

Wobei... gegen halbnackige Femen hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Denke mal, dass man die mit einer guten Dosis Altherrencharme schon aus dem Konzept bringen könnte. Jedenfalls würde es sehr kurzweilig werden!


----------



## Papamopps

Nach der Spinnrunde folgte jetzt das Feedern.
Bewölkung, leichter Niesel und nach 10 Min hatte mein Sohn die erste Brasse






Und dann 2, 3, 4 bevor ich überhaupt einen Biss hatte.
Dann folgten meine ersten auf Classic.
Auf Method bisher nix.






Leider ist jetzt fie Sonne draußen und wir werden gebraten.

So, Abbruch. 
Es gab noch 3 Brassen, als meine Tochter zu Besuch war... aber es ist zu heiß. 
Jetzt was essen fahren, und um 20Uhr noch 2h Spinnfischen 

Vielleicht


----------



## geomas

Sieht äußerst idyllisch aus bei Dir, lieber Minimax. Petri zur Blicca-Schönheit!

Tolle Sache, so ein Vater-Sohn-Angeltag, @Papamopps - hoffentlich hat sich das Sonnenbad gelohnt.


Ich werde später mal wieder zum Fluß nebenan latschen, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein nettes Fleckchen Ufer für mich.
Morgen gehts eventuell aufs Land, bin noch unentschlossen. Weite Märsche und/oder steile Böschungen sind mir derzeit leider verwehrt.


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> Tolle Sache, so ein Vater-Sohn-Angeltag, @Papamopps - hoffentlich hat sich das gelohnt


Immer toll. 
Leider nur mit einem der beiden.





Blick ist richtung Süden. Also nur von 10-18uhr Sonne


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich hab heute am Wasser eine Begegnung der besonderen Fisch-Art gehabt, sozusagen extrem tropisch.

Bin so gegen halb elf an den Fluss (Naab) geradelt. mal schauen was geht, aber Boote, laute Insassen, sehr warm, merklich zum heiß werden,
das Wasser sehr klar geworden, und ich war froh über meinen Schattenplatz. Wollte auch nur gucken, und ein paar Wurfversuche machen, was auch gut ging ohne große Fischerwartung, und wenn zu heiß dann wieder schnell retour. Nix los, alles Siesta, ein paar versprengte Weißfischlein konnte ich in dem klaren Wasser weit sehen.

Plötzlich platscht es hart vor mir am Ufer, ganz dicht an der Kante.
Wer kann das sein? Also vorsichtig mich an die Kante bewegt, und gesucht ....
Da steht anderhalbmeter weiter tatsächlich ein Fisch, max. 15cm, aber ein seltsamer.
Schaisse, keine Kamera mit ...

Mit dem grellen Licht durch das leicht wellige Wasser nicht ganz leicht aufzulösen, aber in der Tat, erinnert mich an einen Cichliden.
Sogar gewisserweise von roter Farbe, Leuchtstreifen und einem dicken Kiemendeckelpunkt an einen mir gut bekannten, einen Hemichromis.
Oder doch ein Sonnenbarsch? Nö. Genauer geschaut, gerade Flossenoberkante parallel zum Körper, die typische Cichlidenschwenkbewegung der verlängerten Rücken und Afterflosse, Wellenbewegung auch auf der Schwanzflosse, alles darin.
Ich habe die nächste Zeit dem Racker immer wieder zugeschaut und derweil meine diversen Wurfköder an den Ruten ausprobiert.
Der hatte sich sogar ein Höhle am Ufer geschaffen, das unterspülte weiter ausgehoben, da ist er komplett weg. Und da immer wieder hinein, wenn ich mich im Licht bewegte.
Aber langsam war er weniger scheu. Die Brutfische von 3 bis 5cm waren sein Begehr, die waren aber meist im Schwarm zusammen, so schnell war er dann auch nicht über halbe Meter hinaus.
Aber schlau, verstecken in der Wasserpest und warten, und sehr agil immer wieder am suchen. Deswegen und wegen so aggressiven Jagen denke ich Hemichromis.
Oder eben einer der vielen Verwandten.

Kennt sich ein Quarianer unter uns damit aus, also ein Cichlide, oben und unten sehr parallel verlaufend im Körperbau, mit nur einem großen Kiemeldeckelpunkt mit oben starken hellblau-Leuchtstreifen, sehr viel rot bis rot gestreift vorne und unten am Kopf,
nach hinten heller/beiger, deutliche helle-leuchtende Flossensäume Rückenflosse, Afterflosse und Schwanzflosse hinten.

also fast wie der:








						Letourneux’ Roter Buntbarsch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Aber nur ein Punkt Kiemendeckel. ca. doppelt groß, stärkere Flossensäume, vorne zeitweise das rot mehr gebändert,
kenne ich als Emotionswechsel der Farbe und Streifung aber aus meiner früheren Aquarienzeit. Tropische Cichliden sind wahre Chamäleons.

Invasiv ist für den auch gut bekannt, was interessantes gefunden und übersetzen lassen:

Zusammenfassung der Invasivität
H. letourneuxi ist ein kleiner, beliebter Zier-Süßwasserfisch aus Afrika, der sich in aquatischen Lebensräumen in Florida und Hawaii, Puerto Rico, etabliert hat. In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat die Verbreitung von H. letourneuxi rapide zugenommen und die Art kommt heute in der südlichen Hälfte der Florida-Halbinsel vor. H. letourneuxi hat sich in aquatischen Lebensräumen aufgrund großer Umwelttoleranzen, der Fähigkeit zur Besiedlung gestörter Lebensräume, des trophischen Opportunismus, der schnellen Wachstumsraten und der fortgeschrittenen elterlichen Fürsorge für Nachkommen etabliert. Besonders hervorzuheben ist, dass H. letourneuxi gegenüber Hypoxie und hohen Salzgehalten sehr tolerant ist. Mögliche ökologische Auswirkungen auf die endemische Fischfauna können Ressourcenwettbewerb sowie Raub und Raub der wirbellosen Wassertiere insgesamt sein. H. letourneuxi wird bei der Zucht aggressiv, da Gebiete auf dem Substrat eingerichtet und gegen Eindringlinge verteidigt werden.

Es lagen sehr viele große Muschelschalen in dem Bereich, einem Hemichromis traue ich auch zu gleich große oder größere Fische zu killen, und eben auch Muscheln fast aller Größen. Und Menschen zu beißen wenn sie ihn stören 
Und langsame Grundeln killen und zerlegen ...


----------



## Mescalero

Hemichromisse kommen in unseren Breiten bestimmt nicht gut klar, viel zu schattig im Winter. Meinst du nicht, dass es vielleicht doch ein Sonnenbarsch war?

Die fehlen mir übrigens immer noch auf der Abhakliste, hier gibt es einfach keine. Aber ich weiß, wo es welche gibt...

@geomas
Viel Erfolg und hoffentlich bewältigst du bald wieder kilometerlange Zustiege im Hochgebirge! 

Petri Heil allen Sonnenanbetern! 
Ich war nur für ein halbes Stündchen am Dorfbach, eine neue Stalkingrute einweihen. Entschneidern war leider nix.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hemichromisse kommen in unseren Breiten bestimmt nicht gut klar, viel zu schattig im Winter. Meinst du nicht, dass es vielleicht doch ein Sonnenbarsch war?


Sonnenbarsch hat einen ganz andern Habitus.
Aber Foto ist schon überzeugender, oder gleich mal fangen, da braucht es eine Mescalero Feinmontage.

Hatte ich im Aquarium mal ausprobiert, der erste kleine Hemichromis nahm den 18er Haken mit Wurmstückchen sofort Volley, und guckte nach einer Sekunde schon blöd, so ein 14er Nylon ist dann doch eher ein Strick für ihn. Widerhaken war angedrückt, also wo er nicht gleich loskam, bischen nachhelfen, schütteln, alle standen jetzt unten.
Aber dass sie das nun sofort umgesetzt hatten, Schreckfarben zeigten, und keiner mehr ran ging, das war für mich sehr eindrücklich.
Die Idee die Fische zum umsetzen so rauszufangen konnte ich vergessen. Denn das geht mit dem besten Kescher in einem gut eingerichteten Aquarium mit Cichliden auch nur beim ersten einigermaßen einfach, danach kann man besser alles ausräumen und ausbuddeln ...

Ich habe das Verhalten bei unseren anderen (Raub-)Fischarten in abgemilderter Form wiedergefunden, nur sind die von deutlich langsamerer Leitung.
Der große Schwarm-Flussbarsch ist der extremste bei nur einer heftigen Panikreaktion der Mitglieder.
Bei den Friedfischen kommt es schon auf eng-dauerkontaktierte Schwarmbildung an, Döbel und Aland allermeist sofort informiert.

Meine Frau meinte zu dem bericht vom Fremdling gleich: Urlaubszeit - Aquariumentsorgung.
Ich meine aber, der ist schon viel länger da, sehr gut eingerichtet.
Der letzte Winter war ja auch sehr gemäßigt, seit 2010/11 war ja nicht mehr viel, und das finde ich sehr gut so!
Vor allem wenn die Fische supergut über den Winter kommen und radikal gut kräftig sich um das Futter reißen, wunderten sich ja schon manche hier.
Für diesen Herbst lässt das schon einige Vorfreude aufkommen ...

Nächstes Mal ist die Kamera schussbereit, die Entfernungen bekomme ich auch ohne Supertele hin, muss nur wieder mittags gut sonnen ...



Mescalero schrieb:


> Die fehlen mir übrigens immer noch auf der Abhakliste, hier gibt es einfach keine. Aber ich weiß, wo es welche gibt...


Ein Wettangeln der Zombiefische , nur Zuwanderer mit Entnahmeauftrag zählen, wie auch Katzenwels, die Grundeln usw.
Piranha zahlt 3fach!

Sonnenbarsche habe ich einen Tag lang mal recht viel gefangen, bzw. leider ausschließlich, aber wenigstens orginale. 
Canada Ontario nach Norden 3h rausgefahren an irgendeinem See weit draußen, ganz ohne Angellizenz und Notwendigkeit dafür. Was mich später zurück in DE stark zum Gedanken ans Auswandern gebracht hatte.
Die Fische sind in einem weiten Land aber auch gleich viel weiter verteilt, das denkt man als Fremdling dort nicht.
Ist mir erstmals in Schweden genauso gegangen, in großen Wildgewässern sind nicht soviele Fische pro Hektar, und die stehen auch nicht überall einfach so zum rausgefangen werden.


----------



## Jason

So Freunde, das Auto ist für morgen gepackt. Das Tulip Frühstücksfleisch liegt mit Curry angereichert im Kühlschrank, Mais Sandwichtoast und 2 Kirschen sind eingepackt. Meine Beste hatte noch 10 Kirschen für sich liegen gehabt. Hab gesagt, die nehm ich alle mit. "Nein, da steht Tod dran", sagte sie. Da hab ich ihr 2 geklaut. Eine für mich und eine für Alex. Vielleicht bringen sie Erfolg. Sie fragte mich noch, was ich mit den Kirschen beim angeln will. 
Ich sagte nur: "Das musst du nicht verstehen". Gut, dann kann morgen die Jagt auf die Dickköpfe beginnen. Bin gespannt, was geht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Während @Jason bereits gepackt hat gehe ich es auf bewährte Art an: den Abend verschlumpfen, zu spät schlafen gehen um gehen 5.45 in hektische Betriebsamkeit zu verfallen und wie durch ein Wunder nicht alles wichtige zu vergessen... das wird super


----------



## Mescalero

Viel Erfolg euch @Jason ! Wetter soll durchwachsen sein, hoffentlich habt ihr Glück!

@Nordlichtangler 
Du hast echt im AQ geangelt, krass!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Während @Jason bereits gepackt hat gehe ich es auf bewährte Art an: den Abend verschlumpfen, zu spät schlafen gehen um gehen 5.45 in hektische Betriebsamkeit zu verfallen und wie durch ein Wunder nicht alles wichtige zu vergessen... das wird super


Wehe, du bist morgen nicht bereit, wenn ich bei dir bin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg euch @Jason ! Wetter soll durchwachsen sein, hoffentlich habt ihr Glück!
> 
> @Nordlichtangler
> Du hast echt im AQ geangelt, krass!


Das Wetter liegt mir auch noch schwer im Magen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> So Freunde, das Auto ist für morgen gepackt. Das Tulip Frühstücksfleisch liegt mit Curry angereichert im Kühlschrank, Mais Sandwichtoast und 2 Kirschen sind eingepackt. Meine Beste hatte noch 10 Kirschen für sich liegen gehabt. Hab gesagt, die nehm ich alle mit. "Nein, da steht Tod dran", sagte sie. Da hab ich ihr 2 geklaut. Eine für mich und eine für Alex. Vielleicht bringen sie Erfolg. Sie fragte mich noch, was ich mit den Kirschen beim angeln will.
> Ich sagte nur: "Das musst du nicht verstehen". Gut, dann kann morgen die Jagt auf die Dickköpfe beginnen. Bin gespannt, was geht.


Ich sehe schon, du hast ein Entscheidungsproblem gut vorbereitet ... was nimmst du von den vielen Möglichkeiten wirklich an den Haken ?   

Ich vermisse ein bischen die Standardköder BigWurm und BigMade - hoffentlich hat der andere sie mit 

Wetter durchwachsen ist bessere Aussicht als Strahlblau 35Grad erbarmungslos, also positiv denken!


----------



## Kochtopf

Eigentlich hätte es ja jetzt schon Gewittern sollen  wenn man sich auf die Vorhersage von gestern verlassen hat, insofern  sehe ich es relativ entspannt. Wenn es junge Hunde und Katzen regnet fahren wir eben ersma auf nen, schlechten, Kaffee zu Mcdonalds, bevor wir von hoffentlixj gestiegenem Pegel und Sauerstoffgehalt (und Trübung) im Wasser profitieren


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason und @Kochtopf, viel Spaß, viel Erfolg und viel Petri. Das natürlich auch an alle, die es heute und/oder morgen ans Wasser geschafft haben/wollen.  Und denkt an den obligatorischen Sicherheitsabstand.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, du hast ein Entscheidungsproblem gut vorbereitet ... was nimmst du von den vielen Möglichkeiten wirklich an den Haken ?
> 
> Ich vermisse ein bischen die Standardköder BigWurm und BigMade - hoffentlich hat der andere sie mit


Wüsste nicht wann ich mit Zielfisch im Sinn mal die extra gekauft hätte. Ich fahre nur mit Brot und Mais ans Wasser. Wenn der Zielfisch sich mit fast allem fangen lässt kann man ruhig mit Minimalausstattung anrücken


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du musst vor allem an das Rutenfutteral denken und die guten Ruten da auch ganz rein tun , von wegen Heckklappe und Hektik!

Hat irgendwas gemeinsam gerade so gemerkt beim schreiben.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn es junge Hunde und Katzen regnet fahren wir eben ersma auf nen, schlechten, Kaffee zu Mcdonalds


Diese Plörre ist doch absolut untrinkbar.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason fährt, da habe ich keine Hektik (und er hoffentlich haftpflicht)


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Plörre ist doch absolut untrinkbar.


Sie ist heiss und enthält Koffein. Nach fünfzehn Jahren ÖD mache ich mir bzgl meiner Koffeinsucht keine Illusionen mehr und MCD ist ein minderwertiger aber verlässlicher Lieferant zu Randzeiten. Perkulator und grob gemahlene Bohne sind für morgen too much Gepäck


----------



## Andal

Na hoffentlich aus einer Tasse. Wenn Kaffee schon mal nach Pappe riecht, kriege ich massiven Kinski.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das geht bei der Mitnahmetheke nur mit Coffee-to-me, Stahlbecher selber mitbringen.

Mal interessant, ob die das schaffen umzudenken ...


----------



## Andal

Seit McD diese komischen Bestellautomaten haben, war ich nicht mehr dort und gehe auch nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Mescalero

Bei aller berechtigten Kritik, aber McD füllt schon lange in mitgebrachte Becher.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Seit McD diese komischen Bestellautomaten haben, war ich nicht mehr dort und gehe auch nicht mehr hin.


So schlecht ist das gar nicht. Wie Askari-Shoppen am PC.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Seit McD diese komischen Bestellautomaten haben, war ich nicht mehr dort und gehe auch nicht mehr hin.


Ich persönlich bin ein grosser Fan davon unnötige Sozialkontakte zu vermeiden- und mit dem Finger auf Bunter Bildchen zeigen bzw  tippen kann ich seit frühester Jugend


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Seit McD diese komischen Bestellautomaten haben, war ich nicht mehr dort und gehe auch nicht mehr hin.


Die werden auch ohne dich reich. In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Also, Jungens,
heute war ja wohl der Tag der
Männer im Ükel, und es weht ein Hauch von Aufmüpfigkeit und Rebellion durch die Haushalte in der ÜK: 
@Tricast fängt in aller Herrgottsfrühe genauso viele Fische wie seine Missus, und auch noch grössere, 

@Jason Schafft es, seiner Holden ganze 2 (zwei!!) Kirschen für den morgigen Angeltag mit el Potto zu stibitzen (für jeden eine), 

und dann trotzt @Nordlichtangler mit seiner steilen Tropenfisch-Überwinterungsthese auch noch dem absolut plausiblen und wahrscheinlichen Urlaubsaussetzszenario von Mrs. Nordlichtangler (Tolle Beobachtung, unbedingt dranbleiben!). 

Brüder! Zeigt den Missusen, das wir zwar nie so gute Menschen wie sie sein werden, aber das Männer mindestens ebenso gute Anglerinnen sein können wie sie!
Ich hab mich der Revolution der Geschlechter angeschlossen: Ich hab für heute Abend nicht ihre Lieblingseissorte besorgt, sondern meine. Ha!
(also, zusätzlich zu ihrer. Ess ich heimlich später. Eigentlich mag ich Eis auch nicht besonders, das ist immer so kalt an den Zähnen).

Boy Power,
Minimax

Oh, ach so, ja, heut war ein wunderbarer, seit langer Zeit mal wieder erholsamer Angeltag- Bericht folgt, jetzt muss ich auf meine Liebste warten, mich noch etwas frischmachen und alles vorbereiten)


----------



## Andal

Stimmt. Heute war ein "weibischer" Tag. Ich habe sogar eine ganze Honigmelone verzehrt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Irgendwie fehlen mir ein zwei Rollen und mehrere Banksticks. Also wird mich morgen als statio eine halb gefüllte Shimongo Sahara begleiten mit 0,25er. Trotten wird stand jetzt nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich sein wegen Pegelstand und Reichweite, als Rute werde ich die Darent Valley spazieren führen (oder doch SJ?!) Und ich habe die Wahl zwischen Rollen mit 12er, 14er und besagter Sahara - irgendwie habe ich schon lange nicht mehr mit Statio auf Döbel gefischt... ^^'
Als nächste Schnur wird wohl ne 20er drauf kommen - @geomas hat gute Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Senso gemacht?


----------



## geomas

Am Fluß nebenan ging ein wunderbar lauwarmer Wind, es war schön am Wasser trotz wenig Fisch-Action. 
Auf Erbse gabs ne Güster, auf Pinkies die üblichen Ükel und etliche kleinere Güstern. Ganz zum Schluß durfte ich noch die vermutlich kleinste Blicca des Jahres landen, die hatte den Haken gar nicht richtig im Maul, sondern sich irgendwie in den Pinkies verbissen.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlen mir ein zwei Rollen und mehrere Banksticks


Und wo sind die geblieben?


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - yupp - die Daiwa Sensor brown von der Großspule* ist eine saubillige und sehr verläßliche Mono. 
Ich nutze die in diversen Durchmessern - die 0,20er trägt aber offiziell nur 4lb/1,8kg, diese aber hunnertpro sicher.
Ich habe immer wieder mal deutlich angescheuerte Schnur - aber selten bei der Sensor, öfters bei anderen Monos.

*) gibts in D meines Wissens leider nicht, ich bestelle die immer mit anderen Sachen im UK.
Für die Picker habe ich gerade nochmals 0,15er Maxima Chameleon bestellt, die ist ebenfalls ne Bank in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## Andal

Was es in D gibt und auch sehr empfehlenswert ist: die Climax Soft & Strong.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was es in D gibt und auch sehr empfehlenswert ist: die Climax Soft & Strong.


Gibt es die auch Online in gescheiten Größen? Also bis max. 22?
Tja wo Sticks und Rollen sind... bei 2600m^2 und diversen Scheunen und so weiter keine ganz leicht und ad hoc zu beantwortende Frage


----------



## Minimax

@geomas, Petri zur Minigüster
@Kochtopf, irgendeine Fixedspool wird doch noch rumfliegen? Hattests Du nicht gleich 2 vom Ali bestellt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @geomas, Petri zur Minigüster
> @Kochtopf, irgendeine Fixedspool wird doch noch rumfliegen? Hattests Du nicht gleich 2 vom Ali bestellt?


Ja aber alle mit stillwasserküttfisch- oder Fulle@night-Ankertauen versehen.


----------



## TobBok

@Tobias85 hier das Bild des jung Döbel inklusive runder Afterflosse - der Fisch maß etwas über 8 cm, die anderen Bilder habe ich leider nicht mehr gefunden.







Man kann sehen, dass die runde Afterflosse schon sehr früh in Entwicklung ist.

Off-topic: Ich war sogar mal am West-Hannover-Rand vor ein paar Wochen, auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Kanal-Zandern und Aalen mit einem guten Freund.
Nix drauß geworden außer Grundek-Zeugs und einem 25er Barsch.

Bericht von heute, 01.08.2020

Hatte meine Teleskoprute mit Avon-Pose bestückt und wollte am Fuhse-Rand-Kanal mal ein paar Meter machen, auf der Suche nach den 50er Döbel die dort unterwegs sind in letzer Zeit (und auch gefangen werden). Ergebnis war, dass der Kanal-Abschnitt den ich ablief eine Durchschnittstiefe von 30 cm hatte und somit quasi kaum zu beangeln war. Ich war diesmal zum ersten Mal in dem Jahr mit BROT unterwegs - hab ich ewig nicht mehr gemacht.

Als sich nix geregt hat an irgendeiner Stelle - ein paar Rotaugen sind rum gekreuzt, aber das wars auch schon an Bewegung - bin ich wieder Ewigkeiten zurück zum Auto marschiert. In den Sinn kam mir dann, zumindest am heimischen Mühlenkolk noch einmal mit der Avonpose und Brotflocken anzusitzen - der dünndrähtige Brassenhaken war vermutlich nicht die richtige Idee, immer wieder wurden Brotflocken geklaut, oder sind abgerutscht beim Auswurf.
Außerdem übe ich noch damit die Flocken an kleinen Haken mit meinen Wurstfingern vernünftig zu formen.

Den ersten Anschlag konnte ich bei einem andertalb Finger langen Rotauge setzen.
Danach hab ich aus Jux und Tollerei mal ein paar größere Ballen Brot eingeworfen und hab mit Pol-Brille dabei zugeschaut, wie sie Unterwasser von den Rotaugen und Karauschen zerpflückt wurden. Dann warf ich ein halbes Toastbrot als Ballen ein - einfach mal um zu sehen was los war. Als der Ball auf dem  Boden aufschlug, sog etwas das ganze Brot in einem Biss ein.
Ich bastelte also irgendwie einen größeren Flocken Brot an den Haken, eingeworfen, auf einmal reißt etwas die Pose weg, Verschwand unter einen Baum, den Haken saß nicht, ich hatte die Brotflocke zurück.
Warf das Ganze Bällchen wieder an die gleiche Stelle, zuvor stellte ich die Bremse zu und hielt die Schnur auch stärker auf Spannung.
ZACK, Pose wieder weg. Dem Ganzen kurz Zeit gegeben, Anschlag gesetzt, etwas hing dran, und war absolut nicht zufrieden damit mir auf den Leim gegangen zu sein. Ich hoffe schon wieder auf eine schöne Tinca-Prinzessin. <3

Zum Vorschein kam dann ein feister Schuppenkarpfen, der etwas mehr als Faustgröße hatte.
Das war also der Störenfried....

An der Stelle bemerkenswert. Oberhalb des Wehrs an der Papierfabrik wurden schon über längere Zeit keine Karpfen mehr ausgesetzt. Und das Forellenbächlein ist eigentlich zu flach für die Wasserschweine. Aber da hielt ich diesen kleinen Störenfried in der Hand und staunte nicht schlecht.

Alles in allem - trotz einiger Niederlagen doch wieder ein gelunger Abschluss des Tages.


----------



## Andal

Auf die Schnelle...









						Climax Soft & Strong transparent, Schnur Sehnen versch. Stärken 0,18-0,40 Ø  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Climax Soft & Strong transparent, Schnur Sehnen versch. Stärken 0,18-0,40 Ø bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Angelzeug, welches sich temporär unsichtbar macht, kenne und hasse ich auch - und das auf deutlich weniger qm!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Climax Soft & Strong transparent, Schnur Sehnen versch. Stärken 0,18-0,40 Ø  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Climax Soft & Strong transparent, Schnur Sehnen versch. Stärken 0,18-0,40 Ø bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelzeug, welches sich temporär unsichtbar macht, kenne und hasse ich auch - und das auf deutlich weniger qm!



Gabs in Celle im Laden, 1000+-Meter Spulen im Abverkauf vor 2 Jahren für jeweils 5€.
Von den Schnurstärken 0,22 0,25 und 0,30 zehre ich fürs Grundangeln noch heute.
Die Schnur ist absolut OK. Ist halt keine Stroft, aber gefangen sie bis dato noch jeden Karpfen und Co, die am anderen Ende hingen.


----------



## Andal

Zum Glück ist es keine Stroft!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist es keine Stroft!


Hab noch nie damit gefischt.


----------



## Andal

Die ist mir vor allem viel zu teuer, für das, was sie zu leisten im Stande ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

#stroft 
Manchmal ist Vertrauen wichtig. Aber jedem Tierchen...


----------



## geomas

#stroft
#gtm
Hab mich ja lange zurückgehalten, mag diese Schnur jetzt aber ganz gerne an modernen Ruten mit SIC- oder ähnlichen Ringen.
Speziell für Lädschern in Fließgewässern ist die vergleichsweise hohe Tragkraft von Vorteil. An Stillgewässern sowie mit alten „drahtberingten” Ruten bevorzuge ich klassische, robuste Mono mit vergleichweise niedrigerer Tragkraft/Durchmesser wie der besagten Daiwa Sensor.
Die Shimano Exage von der Großspule in 0,185/0,205/0,225 finde ich ebenfalls recht gut und günstig.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt. Heute war ein "weibischer" Tag. Ich habe sogar eine ganze Honigmelone verzehrt.



Hahaha, du alter Hagestolz, ich meinte es genau umgekehrt!
Aber um aml auf männliches zurückzukommen: Ich werd auch mal die Climax probieren,  es ist halt wichtig sich sicher zu fühlen, auch an schwierigen Tagen.


----------



## geomas

^ da hat jemand was verwechselt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber um aml auf männliches zurückzukommen: Ich werd auch mal die Climax probieren,  es ist halt wichtig sich sicher zu fühlen, auch an schwierigen Tagen.


Du musst sie ALLE ausprobieren, dir ein Urteil bilden, und dann spätestens auf einem großen ÜK-Symposium deine Erfahrungen und Resumee abzugeben.
Da ist Andal wie ich dann auch 100% dabei ... Da gibt es die Sache mit der Dehnung, und dem Licht usw. usw.

Dass deine silbrigen Lieblinge was gegen eine ultimative Aufrüstung haben (hätten), das ist sowieso klar.
Aber die haben erst recht nicht den Schnurdurchblick, bzw. dann genau doch, nehmen diese erst wahr, wenn es dafür zu spät ist!


----------



## Xianeli

1. Sry das ich viel überflogen habe   

2. Petri an alle Fänger. Ich werde echt neidisch wenn ich eure Fotos sehe.

3. Wenn ihr etwas aus China bestellen wollt dann macht das am besten zügig. Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe dann ändern sich bald die Zollbestimmungen und es gibt keine Freigrenze mehr. 

4. Ein Lichtblick am Horizont: mein Sohn fragte mich wann wir mal wieder angeln werden. Dadurch öffnet sich ggf ein Angelfenster trotz Neubaustress. Aber ich freue mich noch nicht zu früh. Meine Frau hat da immer etwas andere Pläne, auch wenn sie sagt das ich mit meinem Sohnemann angeln gehen kann. 

Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen das ich endlich mal ausziehen möchte in mein eigenes Heim. Mir blutet zwar das Herz das ich keinem Friedfisch nachstellen konnte in letzter Zeit aber manchmal geht es einfach nicht anders. 


Habe noch 2 Wochen Urlaub, evtl lässt sich ja noch etwas einrichten aber dann nur irgendwo mit Tageskarte ( erste mal seit Angelschein das ich keine Jahreskarte für irgendwas besitze) 

5.) Wollte mal ein Lebenszeichen da lassen und mitteilen das ich ( so gut es geht) eure Erfolge miterlebe...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Xianeli


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du musst sie ALLE ausprobieren, dir ein Urteil bilden, und dann spätestens auf einem großen ÜK-Symposium deine Erfahrungen und Resumee abzugeben.
> Da ist Andal wie ich dann auch 100% dabei ... Da gibt es die Sache mit der Dehnung, und dem Licht usw. usw.


Ähm, ich glaub nicht, Renaissance ist vorbei und so. Aber testen muss ich, da hast Du recht. meine geliebte GTM ist wirklich unangenehm widerborstig ab 20+. grade wenn auch ein bisschen Drall drauf ist.
Außerdem habe ich bei den neuen, schnellen, steinigen Stellen die ich seit einiger Zeit befische, deutlich und erstmasl bemerkt, wie schnell eine Schnur struppig und lädiert wird - und das hat mich schon einen guten Fisch gekostet. Diameter ist nicht alles.
Also ja- ich brauche was sehr, sehr geschmeidiges, das auch ein paar Kontakte mit Kiesgrund überlebt. Herrliche Sorgen, herrliche Sorgen...

EDIT:
"Also ja- ich brauche was sehr, sehr geschmeidiges, das auch ein paar Kontakte mit Kiesgrund überlebt."
Aber natürlich muss es auch die beste sein, dia-zu-tragkraft kräftigste sein, abriebfest wie Stahl, dehnungsarm wie braid, und
unsichtbar wie fluo...
blöd nur, das alle Schnüre laut Hersteller genau so sind.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Also ja- ich brauche was sehr, sehr geschmeidiges, das auch ein paar Kontakte mit Kiesgrund überlebt. Herrliche Sorgen, herrliche Sorgen...


das müsste gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Xianeli schrieb:


> Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen das ich endlich mal ausziehen möchte in mein eigenes Heim. Mir blutet zwar das Herz das ich keinem Friedfisch nachstellen konnte in letzter Zeit aber manchmal geht es einfach nicht anders.
> 
> 5.) Wollte mal ein Lebenszeichen da lassen und mitteilen das ich ( so gut es geht) eure Erfolge miterlebe...


Schön dass du dich mal wieder meldest! 

Wie heißt es so schön: Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! 
Die Jahre rasen nur so durch, Mai'19 war wann? ... das passiert sowieso. Da schlimmste ist, wenn es einen bekümmert, also das nicht tun.

Ich drück dir den Daumen  zur Fertigstellung, und sofern einigermaßen dann fertig, wird auch wieder alles besser.


----------



## Xianeli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaub nicht, Renaissance ist vorbei und so. Aber testen muss ich, da hast Du recht. meine geliebte GTM ist wirklich unangenehm widerborstig ab 20+. grade wenn auch ein bisschen Drall drauf ist.
> Außerdem habe ich bei den neuen, schnellen, steinigen Stellen die ich seit einiger Zeit befische, deutlich und erstmasl bemerkt, wie schnell eine Schnur struppig und lädiert wird - und das hat mich schon einen guten Fisch gekostet. Diameter ist nicht alles.
> Also ja- ich brauche was sehr, sehr geschmeidiges, das auch ein paar Kontakte mit Kiesgrund überlebt. Herrliche Sorgen, herrliche Sorgen...




Naja Stroft ist nicht alles, in dünneren Diametern fische ich sie echt gerne aber ab 20+ gefällt sie mir auch nicht mehr. Negativ finde ich es bis dato trotzdem nicht da andere Schnüre bislang das gleiche Problem aufweisen ( aber ich teste weiter )


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Also ja- ich brauche was sehr, sehr geschmeidiges, das auch ein paar Kontakte mit Kiesgrund überlebt. Herrliche Sorgen, herrliche Sorgen...


Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Wobei ich mich mit solchen Kleinigkeiten wie Kieseln gar nicht sonderlich abgeben konnte, da sind meterne Jungeiszeitrestklippen schon eine andere Hausnummer.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dein Alter Ego anfixen, der Rest wird sich richten.


----------



## Andal

Bei monofiler Schnur gilt mir die 20er so als Anzeiger. Wenn für die mehr als 6 lbs. reale Tragkraft angegeben wird. Dann lasse ich sie lieber da liegen, wo sie ist. Dann ist was daran gelogen. Entweder der Durchmesser, oder alles. Auch von angeblich dehnungsarmen und besonders robusten Schnüren lasse ich lieber die Finger. Sprich immer dann, wenn mit fragwürdigen Superlativen geworben wird.


----------



## Xianeli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön dass du dich mal wieder meldest!
> 
> Wie heißt es so schön: Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!
> Die Jahre rasen nur so durch, Mai'19 war wann? ... das passiert sowieso. Da schlimmste ist, wenn es einen bekümmert, also das nicht tun.
> 
> Ich drück dir den Daumen  zur Fertigstellung, und sofern einigermaßen dann fertig, wird auch wieder alles besser.




Wäre schön wenn es mal fertig würde. Ihr kennt es bestimmt alle selbst..... immer kommt irgendwas anderes was das Vorankommen behindert. Es ist echt ermüdend. Alle Kraft und Zeit steckt man hinein und es geht nicht wirklich vorwärts. Irgendwas ist immer...... 

Naja kann man nichts machen außer "Augen zu und durch". Wünschte es wäre etwas anders.... aber das ist momentan unbezahlbar.


----------



## geomas

Gut mal wieder von Dir zu lesen, zu hören, lieber @Xianeli ! 
Hoffentlich läuft der Bau so gut es eben geht mit nem Neubau.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Bei monofiler Schnur gilt mir die 20er so als Anzeiger. Wenn für die mehr als 6 lbs. reale Tragkraft angegeben wird. Dann lasse ich sie lieber da liegen, wo sie ist. Dann ist was daran gelogen. Entweder der Durchmesser, oder alles. Auch von angeblich dehnungsarmen und besonders robusten Schnüren lasse ich lieber die Finger. Sprich immer dann, wenn mit fragwürdigen Superlativen geworben wird.



Dann würde Dir die Daiwa Sensor von der Großspule (es gibt wohl noch ne andere Sensor) gut gefallen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Dann würde Dir die Daiwa Sensor von der Großspule (es gibt wohl noch ne andere Sensor) gut gefallen.


Steht an. Als nächstes sind die Füllungen an 18er und 16er wieder zu erneuern. Da wird sie sicher einmal berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich mit solchen Kleinigkeiten wie Kieseln gar nicht sonderlich abgeben konnte, da sind meterne Jungeiszeitrestklippen schon eine andere Hausnummer.



Ach, das ist doch kein Problem für Dich! Her mit den Eiszeitfischbildern!

@Xianeli ,
hallo, mein Lieber, schön das Du Dich mal wieder meldest- hoffe alles läuft fein bei Dir!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Sprich immer dann, wenn mit fragwürdigen Superlativen geworben wird.


Der letzte Satz ist der entscheidende.
Es gab solche Schnüre mit realen Supereigenschaften aber mal.

Nur mal genau nachgedacht, wie ist das mit dem Kommerz? Eine zu gute zu lange haltende supermäßige Schnur will keine Firma und Vertriebsweg, wie bei allen Produkten und Angelprodukten auch, es geht im heute US-amerikanisch-Großfinanz dominierten Wirtschaftzirkus immer nur um den Profit, den Tanz um den Dollar, das maximierte Quartalsergebnis.

Deswegen darf man sich allermeist auch nicht wundern, dass es eben doch wieder Katzenschaisse verpackt in Staniolpapier war ...


----------



## Andal

Ob die Dinge früher wirklich reale Supereigenschaften hatten, lasse ich mal offen. Tatsache ist, das man sie viel länger, bis zum absoluten Gehtnichtmehr hergenommen hat. Schnüre oft sehr viel dicker, als es eigentlich nötig war. Sie mussten ja herhalten.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gab solche Schnüre mit realen Supereigenschaften aber mal.




Joa, DAS war noch ne Schnur, Salz-und-Pfeffer, Baby!


----------



## Andal

Dacron von der D.A.M. zu Berlin...


----------



## Kochtopf

Grüße vom Mini-ÜkT, bislang ging nix ans Band aber wenigstens hat es angefangen zu regnen
*ed* gerade als wir fluchtartig den Swim aufgrund eines Unwetters verlassen wollten biss bei mir dieser junge Johnny. Da sieht @Jason wenigstens mal wie einer aussieht


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers 
Gestern war ich mit dem Captain Hook einige Stunden in der Sonne....
So langsam werde ich vernünftig - das Angelzeug habe ich gleich Zuhause gelassen... .
War das eine Hitze.
Trotzdem hats der Hook irgendwie geschafft zu angeln, während ich bloß halblebig abhing.
Der hat trotz der unmöglichen Bedingungen sogar einige Fische gefangen die nicht Grundel hießen...





Also zur Schnur hätte ich noch nen Tip: Broxxline!
Wirklich ne gelungene Leine..

Euch Allen einen wunderschönen Sonntag mit noch schöneneren Fischen...


----------



## Tikey0815

Leider keine Fotos.....früh sind wir gestern in die Niederlande aufgebrochen und kamen widererwartend bei einem Regenguss an. Erfreut über das bisschen Abkühlung nahmen wir unsere Plätze an einem Landschaftlich reizvoll gelegenen Teich ein.......und jetzt die Kurzform  5 Forellen, jede Menge Sonnenbrand, viel Spaß bei vielen Sprüchen, verteilt auf 3 Mann in 8 Stunden 
War ein toller Tag mit dem angeheirateten Familiengesochs, der nächste Ausflug kommt im Herbst. Highlight der Rückfahrt war, festzustellen, dass die Holländer ihren Corona Urlaub zeltend im eigenen Garten verbringen und dass Bullen auch mal ihre Klöten kühlen müssen  fuhren an einer Weide entlang, an einer kleinen Kuhherde.....und 100m weiter saß ein sich auf die Vorderbeine stützender Bulle und starrte auf die Herde  Ein Bild für die Götter, ich bereue kein Foto gemacht zu haben


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> das müsste gehen


Alles über 0,18 wirkt immer genau so auf mich


----------



## Jason

Ich kann endlich den Döbel von meiner Liste streichen. Sir Alex hat mich rangeführt. Wetter ist schlecht. Einmal schon durchnässt. Aber weiter geht es. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Captain_H00k

War gestern Mittag mit dem @rhinefisher ne Buhne unsicher machen,hat ganz gut geklappt.
Ansitz mit Feeder hat einige Grundeln,ein kleines und ein saftiges Rotauge,und nen schönen Brassen gebracht 
Zudem hatten wir ne Match mit Deadbait draußen,aber leider is nix drauf angesprungen.
Wasserstand ist momentan um die 120cm sinkend,von daher auch keine einfachen Bedingungen.

Übrigens:
Petri von mir an alle Fänger hier quasi auf die letzten 20+ Seiten bezogen 


PS: Sehe Du hattest die Bilder schon gepostet,sehr genial @rhinefisher
Hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht !!!
Hab nochmal eins vom kleineren Rotauge drin gelassen


----------



## Jason

Endspurt. Eine Stunde bleiben wir noch. Und es regnet schon wieder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@Jason @Kochtopf 
checkt mal das Regenradar in eurer Gegend- sieht so aus als obs ab Mittag ca. trocken bleibt im Hessischen?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Joa, DAS war noch ne Schnur, Salz-und-Pfeffer, Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352267


Angesichts dieser Schnur bin ich die Nacht auf den Dachboden und hab nach den Angelgeschichten von F. A. Mitchell-Hedges gesucht... mit riesigen Multirollen auf noch riesigere Groupers und Rochen in der Karibik. Als Bub hat mich das so gefesselt, wie sonst fast nix. Der Mann konnte halt noch anderes, als mit neuweltlichen Kristallschädeln schummeln... 





__





						F. A. Mitchell-Hedges - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sieht in der Tat gut aus, zieht alles von Westen nach Osten weg in Hessen laut Regenradar Wetteronline.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Angesichts dieser Schnur bin ich die Nacht auf den Dachboden und hab nach den Angelgeschichten von F. A. Mitchell-Hedges gesucht... mit riesigen Multirollen auf noch riesigere Groupers und Rochen in der Karibik. Als Bub hat mich das so gefesselt, wie sonst fast nix. Der Mann konnte halt noch anderes, als mit neuweltlichen Kristallschädeln schummeln...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F. A. Mitchell-Hedges - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Also..also..DAS ist mal ne Querverbindung die ich nie geahnt hätte! Vielen lieben Dank für den Hinweis, toll!
Btw. Ist der ganze Schädelquatsch natürlich Kokolores, ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern gelesen zu haben das die sämtlich neuzeitlich sind und sogar in Deutchland hergestellt worden sind.


----------



## Andal

Diese Schädel wurden samt und sonders "gepfuscht". Wobei das zu dieser Zeit fast schon zum guten Ton gehörte. Man muss aber auch zur Ehrenrettung des Mitchell-Hedges sagen, das den wahren Bohai um die Köpfe erst seine Tochter machte, die einen davon ja selbst gefunden haben will. Hätten die präcolumbianischen Völker den Kristall, den es dort durchaus gab, ohne Metallwerkzeuge, so bearbeiten wollen, wären die Schädel vermutlich heute noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Andal

...dazu kommt noch, dass nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg die Jobs und die Geldgeber zusehends knapp für die heldenhaften Entdecker wurden. Die Neufindung von Machu Pichu durch Hiram Bingham setzte da Akzente und lenkte den Fokus auf Meso- und Südamerika. Was ein Glück, dass es da nur sparsame schriftliche Aufzeichnungen gibt und das schafft Spielraum für allerlei Phantastisches. Eben solche Sachen wie die Kristallschädel, oder die "Stadt Z", besser bekannt als El Dorado...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Hätten die präcolumbianischen Völker den Kristall, den es dort durchaus gab, ohne Metallwerkzeuge, so bearbeiten wollen, wären die Schädel vermutlich heute noch nicht fertig.


Außer sie hatten was von den Aliens oder Annunaki gefunden, oder geflüchte Wissenschaftler hätten ihre Plasmaschneider mitgebracht .... oder mit der Sonnenmagie des Rascar Capac oder ....

In der Tat sehr witzig, dass nachweisbar in Peru etliche Leute aus Karthago gelandet sein müssen, dank den netten Römern (Carthago delendum est - damit datiert) gab es eine große Auswanderung übers Meer, und die sind sozusagen "sicherheitshalber"  den Amazonas hoch und bis auf 6000m in die Anden aufgestiegen. Wahrscheinlich aber in langen Wanderungsschritten.
Die Ausgräber und Vergleicher finden dazu interessante Artefakte.
Damit ist sicher auch einiges altes afrikanisches Wissen sowie Elemente aus Ägypten und das Wissen aus der verschütteten Mitte von Afrika nach Südamerika gekommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Der Mann konnte halt noch anderes,



Ich habe in einem BG Buch ein Bild von dem, da hält seine weibliche Begleitung einen Sägefisch in die Kamera, der hatte 9,4 m und wurde auf 2600kg geschätzt...
Dieses Photo zählt zum Beeindruckendsten was ich je in dieser Art gesehen habe..


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem BG Buch ein Bild von dem, da hält seine weibliche Begleitung einen Sägefisch in die Kamera, der hatte 9,4 m und wurde auf 2600kg geschätzt...
> Dieses Photo zählt zum Beeindruckendsten was ich je in dieser Art gesehen habe..


Dem ging es damals schon so, wie heute allen kleiner B-Promis. Um Gottes Willen nicht aus den Schlagzeilen verschwinden, sonst drohen böse Engpässe in der Börse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Timeline aus deinem wiki-Link zeigt das sehr schön, anscheinend sogar genau hinterfragt und recherchiert.
Es geht eben schon lange im Kern immer um Vermarktung und Moneten.




__





						Frederick Albert Mitchell
					





					web.archive.org
				



Eigenspeicherwürdig für alle Interessierten, weil schon raus aus dem normalen Datenbestand.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem BG Buch ein Bild von dem, da hält seine weibliche Begleitung einen Sägefisch in die Kamera, der hatte 9,4 m und wurde auf 2600kg geschätzt...
> Dieses Photo zählt zum Beeindruckendsten was ich je in dieser Art gesehen habe..



Also falls ich jemals das Big-Game-Fishing betreiben würde - na dann wäre meine Begleitung sicher keine Gewichtheberin aus Südosteuropa.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> @Jason @Kochtopf
> checkt mal das Regenradar in eurer Gegend- sieht so aus als obs ab Mittag ca. trocken bleibt im Hessischen?


Wir sind einmal nass geworden und sind vor einem Gewitter geflohen.  Ansonsten hab ich als Guide meine Pflicht erfüllt und @Jason zum Döbel geführt- und er war ein guter Gast und hat keinen größeren oder gar mehr Fische als ich gefangen.
Insgesamt 3 Fische um die 20-25cm, ein Monsterbiss auf Kirsche an freier Leine (kurz getobt und ab, leider, war was besseres), Jason wurden die Grenzen einer Splitcane bei Kraut und Totholz vor Augen geführt und wir haben uns geschworen, das nächste Mal mit Tiroler Hölzl anzugreifen. Durch den niedrigen Pegel konnten wir im Flussbett sitzen was sehr angenehm und erkenntnisreich war, Jason verwöhnte mich mit einer Leckerei aus der Region und wir hatten viel Spaß mit Klönschnack und Schabernack, aber seht selbst:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Na doch angesichts der Situation wunderbar gelaufen! 

Immerhin war noch Wasser drin in deiner Fulle


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In der Tat sehr witzig, dass nachweisbar in Peru etliche Leute aus Karthago gelandet sein müssen,



Ich weiss, ich werds  bereuen, aber einen einzigen Kommentar muss ich dazu schreiben -und danach verlasse ich das (ohnehin offtopic)Thema, egal was passiert:
-Bis auf die nordische Siedlung in Neufundland gibt es keinen einzigen Hinweis auf präkolumbianische Kontakte, der einer kritisch-wissenschaftlichen Überprüfung standgehalten hat.
-Keine dieser Thesen ist in wissenschaftlich angemessener, fachlich diskutierbarer Weise publiziert worden.
-In sämtlichen altertumswissenschaftlichen Disziplinen werden entsprechende Thesen daher gelinde gesagt, mit äußerster Skepsis betrachtet.
-Zu Recht sind  diese Thesen daher in den Bereichen der Pseudohistorie, Parawissenschaft, Moderne Mythen bis hin zum offensichtlichen Betrug einzuordnen.

Minimax

...ontopic: Petri, lieber @Jason und @Kochtopf, danke für den Bericht von der Regenschlacht, tapfer wart ihr! Besonderen Glückwunsch dem König von Zwergenland zum ersten Döbel,
herzliche Grüsse
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Vielen Dank für den Zuspruch lieber @Minimax 
Es war ein schönes angeln aber auch schwierig. Hatte viele Bisse aber auch einige Montageverluste. An einer Steilkante gab es immer wieder Hänger. Danke Alex für die Einladung an deine Fulda. 
Als nächstes sind wieder die Teiche dran. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Fluss auf jeden Fall mit festem Grund und ohne Kraut.....  ......perfekt zum Boloangeln.....

Petri Heil, Jungs.


----------



## Skott

Das sieht doch sehr idyllisch aus und lädt bestimmt zu einem längeren Verweilen ein, wenn einen der Regen nicht ärgert... 
Petri und Danke für eure Berichte und die schönen Bilder an Alex und Jason!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab zuhause so'n altes Angelbuh, darin beschreibt der Autor auf vielen Seiten die Fulda(und -angelei) und beangelt sie auf Döbel und Forellen. Um welchen Abschnitt es sich genau handelt, muss ich nochmal gucken.
Das wäre sicherlich ein interessantes Buch für PöttPött.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab zuhause so'n altes Angelbuh, darin beschreibt der Autor auf vielen Seiten die Fulda(und -angelei) und beangelt sie auf Döbel und Forellen. Um welchen Abschnitt es sich genau handelt, muss ich nochmal gucken.
> Das wäre sicherlich ein interessantes Buch für PöttPött.


Über den Namen von Autor und Werk wäre ich sehr erfreut!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Über den Namen von Autor und Werk wäre ich sehr erfreut!




Ich gucke wenn ich heute abend wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch an das Team Fulle - hoffentlich seid Ihr vom Angelsonntag nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## geomas

So, erster Wurf, gleich ein Döbel, wenn auch nur minimal Ü30. Auf Flocke. Die alte Tri-Cast Rute fetzt, der Tacklebox-Kescherstiel ist pfff, zu kurz für den ersten Swim.


----------



## Mescalero

Ist das ein schönes Stückchen Gegend! 
Petri Heil @Jason und @Kochtopf !


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> So, erster Wurf, gleich ein Döbel, wenn auch nur minimal Ü30. Auf Flocke. Die alte Tri-Cast Rute fetzt, der Tacklebox-Kescherstiel ist pfff, zu kurz für den ersten Swim.


Hm, schick das kurze Mistding her, ich habe Erfahrung mit der fachgerechten Entsorgung von Carbonstäben.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an das Team Fulle - hoffentlich seid Ihr vom Angelsonntag nicht enttäuscht.


Enttäuscht bin ich keineswegs. Ich war mit Alex angeln Das ist doch Freude genug. Wir haben Döbel gefangen und auf der Flucht vor dem Gewitter ist el Potto die Hose runter gerutscht, weil er keinen Gürtel um hatte. Wir hatten richtig Spaß. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jetzt nur noch Pleiten, Pech und Pannen. War schon im Wasser. Nicht ganz freiwillig. Rettungsaktion erfolgreich, die Feederspitze sitzt wieder oben an der Rute. Der erste, tacklefressende Swim liegt zum Glück hinter mir.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Also falls ich jemals das Big-Game-Fishing betreiben würde - na dann wäre meine Begleitung sicher keine Gewichtheberin aus Südosteuropa.


Um lästige Sachen zu beseitigen wäre so eine Ludmilla sicher kein Fehler. Für müßigere Stunden kann man ja noch eine etwas zierlichere Person mitführen.


----------



## Andal

@geomas ... in Sachen längenvariable Kescher wären eventuell die Modelle aus dem japanischen Iso-Fischen etwas für dich. Ewig lang, sehr kurz geteilt und anscheinend auch recht stabil, wenn man so die Zielfische der Japaner ansieht. Und obendrein seewasserfest, weil Iso ja eine Meeresmethode ist.

Leider bei uns nicht wirklich weit verbreitet, aber du hast ja keine Berührungsängste zu importieren. So weit ich mich entsinne, hat auch Pecheur aus Frankreich die Teile im Angebot.


----------



## Papamopps

Fazit eines Angelwochenendes mit meinem Sohn. Er hat die größte Brasse an meiner Carpfeeder....ich war noch beim Aufbauen. Er hatte 3 Babyhechte.. ich keinen. Und er hatte einen 25Barsch...ich keinen Brassen hatten wir beide satt und genug. Er noch einige Rotaugen. Ich freu mich für ihn so.


----------



## Papamopps

Fazit eines Angelwochenendes mit meinem Sohn. Er hat die größte Brasse an meiner Carpfeeder....ich war noch beim Aufbauen. Er hatte 3 Babyhechte... ich keinen. Und er hatte einen 25Barsch ...ich keinen
Brassen hatten wir beide satt und genug. Er noch einige Rotaugen. Ich freu mich für ihn so.


----------



## Papamopps

Sorry für den Doppelpost. 
Komisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Über den Namen von Autor und Werk wäre ich sehr erfreut!



Ein sehr lesenswertes Buch und die Fulda mochte er wohl besonders gern. Der widmet er so einige Seiten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein sehr lesenswertes Buch und die Fulda mochte er wohl besonders gern. Der widmet er so einige Seiten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352303
> Anhang anzeigen 352304


Der Name sagt mir garnix... aber bestellt ist es, merci vielmals


----------



## Mescalero

Das ist der Onkel des berühmten Münsteraner Ermittlers, habe ich gehört.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Professor Tinca Danke für den Tipp mit dem Buch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schon ein ordentliches Tier...








						British explorer F. A. Mitchell-Hedges and Lady Richmond Brown, one...
					

British explorer F. A. Mitchell-Hedges and Lady Richmond Brown, one of England's foremost women explorers, pose with the sawfish he caught off the coast of Panama, 1928. The fish was 31 feet long and...



					www.gettyimages.de
				



Da ist man mit der Swing in echter Not..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schon ein ordentliches Tier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British explorer F. A. Mitchell-Hedges and Lady Richmond Brown, one...
> 
> 
> British explorer F. A. Mitchell-Hedges and Lady Richmond Brown, one of England's foremost women explorers, pose with the sawfish he caught off the coast of Panama, 1928. The fish was 31 feet long and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.gettyimages.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da ist man mit der Swing in echter Not..


Selbst @Minimax würde angesichts dessen zu 18er oder gar 20er Monofil greifen! Krasser Fisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Selbst @Minimax würde angesichts dessen zu 18er oder gar 20er Monofil greifen!



Und solche Taue duldet er sonst eigentlich nur auf seinen Big Game Rollen!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Selbst @Minimax würde angesichts dessen zu 18er oder gar 20er Monofil greifen! Krasser Fisch


18er langt allemal, ich würd allerdings abriebfestes 22er Fluo vorschalten, wegen der Säge.


----------



## daci7

Ja, in deinen Bächen würde der ja auch nicht flüchten können. Kurz einhaken und dann den Kescher über die Sägespitze


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schon ein ordentliches Tier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British explorer F. A. Mitchell-Hedges and Lady Richmond Brown, one...
> 
> 
> British explorer F. A. Mitchell-Hedges and Lady Richmond Brown, one of England's foremost women explorers, pose with the sawfish he caught off the coast of Panama, 1928. The fish was 31 feet long and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.gettyimages.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da ist man mit der Swing in echter Not..


Tolles Bild!

Der ist nicht nur groß, sonder zudem noch sehr stark bewaffnet, vergleichweise wäre Sigfried da leichter zu bändigen.
Man kann sich lebhaft vorstellen, dass der noch weniger als ein Schwertfisch irgendwelche Großhaie etc. fürchten muss, so ein Sägemesser ist echt eklig für Fleisch, denen sägt er im Extrem einfach die Heckflosse ab oder trennt wenigstens den Antriebsstrang.
Ist schon Wahnsinn, was die Evolution an bezahnter Säge hervorbringen kann, mit sowas könnte man wahrscheinlich wirklich sägen, sofern man was an beiden Enden zum anfassen dran gebaut bekommt.
Ist auch keine Frage, wo die Idee für die übliche Motor-Heckenschere herkommt.

Ihr übertreibt aber mit Ludmilla, ich hätte jetzt angenommen, die Dame - natürlich mit der dazu wirklich passenden Catcher-Statur - hätte das ganze Tier gestemmt, etwa wie Pipipi Langstrumpf ihren Kleinen Onkel.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Tolles Bild!
> 
> Der ist nicht nur groß, sonder zudem noch sehr stark bewaffnet, vergleichweise wäre Sigfried da leichter zu bändigen.
> Man kann sich lebhaft vorstellen, dass der noch weniger als ein Schwertfisch irgendwelche Großhaie etc. fürchten muss, so ein Sägemesser ist echt eklig für Fleisch, denen sägt er im Extrem einfach die Heckflosse ab oder trennt wenigstens den Antriebsstrang.
> Ist schon Wahnsinn, was die Evolution an bezahnter Säge hervorbringen kann, mit sowas könnte man wahrscheinlich wirklich gut sägen, sofern man was an beiden Enden zum anfassen dran gebaut bekommt.


...deswegen auch die osteuropäische Kugelstosserin!


----------



## geomas

Hardmono, wir brauchen Hardmono!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gibt es noch hinter dem Link:


----------



## geomas

So, neben 4 Plötz und 4 Döbels gab's eben noch ne kleine Überraschung. Ich bin k.o. und pack zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> kleine Überraschung




Grundel?


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grundel?


Iwo...Professorchen, wo kämen wir dahin ? Ihn hat eine seltende Teich-Nymphomanin überrascht


----------



## Papamopps

geomas schrieb:


> So, neben 4 Plötz und 4 Döbels gab's eben noch ne kleine Überraschung. Ich bin k.o. und pack zusammen.



Ein Wels oder ein Karpfen, ein 30 Minuten Drill und eine hammer Landung...mit ins Wasser gehen/gezogen werden.
Deine Arme brennen und dein Adrenalin wird erst nächste Woche abgebaut sein.

...oder ne Grundel


----------



## TobBok

Mal eben eine schnelle Zwischenfrage zum Angeln mit Brot - hat jemand eine Webseite, wo man sich dazu mal sämtliche Tipps durchlesen kann? Hab jetzt zwei Tage damit geangelt und selbst Brotkugeln immer wieder verloren. Vllt gibt's ja online eine gute Seite mit Tipps (gern auch auf Englisch) die ich noch nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Papamopps

TobBok schrieb:


> Mal eben eine schnelle Zwischenfrage zum Angeln mit Brot - hat jemand eine Webseite, wo man sich dazu mal sämtliche Tipps durchlesen kann? Hab jetzt zwei Tage damit geangelt und selbst Brotkugeln immer wieder verloren. Vllt gibt's ja online eine gute Seite mit Tipps (gern auch auf Englisch) die ich noch nicht gefunden habe.


Notfalls Teighaken?


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Mal eben eine schnelle Zwischenfrage zum Angeln mit Brot - hat jemand eine Webseite, wo man sich dazu mal sämtliche Tipps durchlesen kann? Hab jetzt zwei Tage damit geangelt und selbst Brotkugeln immer wieder verloren. Vllt gibt's ja online eine gute Seite mit Tipps (gern auch auf Englisch) die ich noch nicht gefunden habe.



Nabend Tobbok,
Auf dieser hervorragenden Seite solltest Du alles FInden, was es über Brotköder zu wissen gibt:
KLICK

Sehr umfangreich, probiere am Besten folgende Suchworte aus: Flocke, Brotflocke, Bread, Breadpunch, Punch, Samys, Sammys, Sammis, Liquidized Bread, Mashed Bread, kneten, Toast, plattsitzen, Wolke, Wolkenbildung Mixer, Controller -je nach konkretem Problem.

EIne weitere exzellente Seite rund ums Friedfischangeln mit vielfältigen wertvollen Aspekten rund um Brot als Köder und im Futter ist https://www.16er-haken.de/
von unserem Gründervater @Fantastic Fishing

hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Tja, nach längerer Pause war ich mal wieder an einem der Flüsschen, die schöne Döbel beheimaten. 
Ist immer ne nervige Fahrt und weil ich nicht zu 100% fit bin hab ich zuletzt gezögert. Aber heute wars dann mal wieder Zeit.

Ausgerüstet mit der neuen alten Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder und dem neuen neuen Tacklebox-Kescherstiel gings ab. 
Auf ne kurze Rute und einen langen Kescherstiel habe ich bewußt verzichtet.

Der erste Wurf (große Flocke am 8er Haken) brachte sofort einen Zielfisch. Knapp über 30cm (geschätzt). Na das ging gut los. 
Der Keschersteil (maximal knapp 2,40m lang) war kurz für den Swim, aber ausheben mußte ich den Döbel nicht.
Danach gab es Hänger in schneller Folge. Teils an irgendwelchen UW-Hindernissen, teils an Land und bedingt durch schlechte Würfe. 

Beim Lösen eines Hängers riß nicht nur die Schnur, sondern es rutschte auch gleich noch die Feederspitze von der Rute und ab ins kühle Naß.
Habe etwa ne Viertelstunde lang versucht, das im klaren Wasser gut sichtbare Ding mit dem Kescher zu bergen - ohne Erfolg. Also ab ins Wasser.
Letztlich mit Erfolg:





Glück gehabt! Die Spitzen dieser Rute werden über das vordere Rutenteil geschoben. 
Ersatz gibt es im UK, aber ne Bestellung ist recht aufwändig und nicht jeder Härtegrad ist verfügbar.





Die für einen ehemaligen holländischen Stipperladen von Tri-Cast gebaute Rute ist äußerlich sehr schlicht.
Ich lese 11 Fuß und 4 Zoll oder Inches, aber dem Rutenbauer ist wohl der Pinsel abgerutscht.

Es sollte noch weitere Hänger geben, aber ich blieb schön an Land. 





Hier gabs zwei Plötz auf Mais und einen Mini-Döbel.


Weiter zum „heißen Swim” - hier fing ich am besten Döbel-Tag meiner Angelkarriere gleich 5 Ü40er:





War schwierig durchs Kraut im Flüsschen und die Vegetation am Ufer.





Den Kollegen hier (End30er?) konnte ich durchs Kraut bugsieren und erfolgreich keschern.

Bin noch weiter, es gab nochn Plötz.

Wieder zurück, habe 2 zuvor besuchte Angelstellen erneut heimgesucht. Neben einem 4. Plötz gab es noch einen äußerst agilen 42er Chub.
Der hat sich deutlich mehr ins Zeug gelegt als der oben abgebildete Verwandte. Der Kescherstiel war gerade lang genug.

Tja, bei einem der legendären letzten Würfe gabs dann die kleine Überraschung. Biß, Widerstand, hmm, im Wasser sah der Fisch recht dunkel aus. 
Sieh an, wer sich für das Sandwichtoastbrot interessierte:





Der hatte korrekt auf das Brot gebissen. Nun ja, die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden und ich mache ihm keinen Vorwurf.
22cm oder so mag er gehabt haben, vielleicht minimal mehr.

Dann wurds so langsam düster, also Kaffee eingegossen und in aller Ruhe gepackt.
War schön, aber auch anstrengend auf dem Land. Der Rotmilan kreiste hoch oben, Eisvögel pfiffen an mir vorbei, auf dem Rückweg sah ich drei Störche auf einem Nest stehen.


----------



## Andal

Ein recht gutes Tutorial, wie ich finde.......


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, nach längerer Pause war ich mal wieder an einem der Flüsschen, die schöne Döbel beheimaten.
> Ist immer ne nervige Fahrt und weil ich nicht zu 100% fit bin hab ich zuletzt gezögert. Aber heute wars dann mal wieder Zeit.
> 
> Ausgerüstet mit der neuen alten Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder und dem neuen neuen Tacklebox-Kescherstiel gings ab.
> Auf ne kurze Rute und einen langen Kescherstiel habe ich bewußt verzichtet.
> 
> Der erste Wurf (große Flocke am 8er Haken) brachte sofort einen Zielfisch. Knapp über 30cm (geschätzt). Na das ging gut los.
> Der Keschersteil (maximal knapp 2,40m lang) war kurz für den Swim, aber ausheben mußte ich den Döbel nicht.
> Danach gab es Hänger in schneller Folge. Teils an irgendwelchen UW-Hindernissen, teils an Land und bedingt durch schlechte Würfe.
> 
> Beim Lösen eines Hängers riß nicht nur die Schnur, sondern es rutschte auch gleich noch die Feederspitze von der Rute und ab ins kühle Naß.
> Habe etwa ne Viertelstunde lang versucht, das im klaren Wasser gut sichtbare Ding mit dem Kescher zu bergen - ohne Erfolg. Also ab ins Wasser.
> Letztlich mit Erfolg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glück gehabt! Die Spitzen dieser Rute werden über das vordere Rutenteil geschoben.
> Ersatz gibt es im UK, aber ne Bestellung ist recht aufwändig und nicht jeder Härtegrad ist verfügbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die für einen ehemaligen holländischen Stipperladen von Tri-Cast gebaute Rute ist äußerlich sehr schlicht.
> Ich lese 11 Fuß und 4 Zoll oder Inches, aber dem Rutenbauer ist wohl der Pinsel abgerutscht.
> 
> Es sollte noch weitere Hänger geben, aber ich blieb schön an Land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gabs zwei Plötz auf Mais und einen Mini-Döbel.
> 
> 
> Weiter zum „heißen Swim” - hier fing ich am besten Döbel-Tag meiner Angelkarriere gleich 5 Ü40er:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War schwierig durchs Kraut im Flüsschen und die Vegetation am Ufer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den Kollegen hier (End30er?) konnte ich durchs Kraut bugsieren und erfolgreich keschern.
> 
> Bin noch weiter, es gab nochn Plötz.
> 
> Wieder zurück, habe 2 zuvor besuchte Angelstellen erneut heimgesucht. Neben einem 4. Plötz gab es noch einen äußerst agilen 42er Chub.
> Der hat sich deutlich mehr ins Zeug gelegt als der oben abgebildete Verwandte. Der Kescherstiel war gerade lang genug.
> 
> Tja, bei einem der legendären letzten Würfe gabs dann die kleine Überraschung. Biß, Widerstand, hmm, im Wasser sah der Fisch recht dunkel aus.
> Sieh an, wer sich für das Sandwichtoastbrot interessierte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der hatte korrekt auf das Brot gebissen. Nun ja, die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden und ich mache ihm keinen Vorwurf.
> 22cm oder so mag er gehabt haben, vielleicht minimal mehr.
> 
> Dann wurds so langsam düster, also Kaffee eingegossen und in aller Ruhe gepackt.
> War schön, aber auch anstrengend auf dem Land. Der Rotmilan kreiste hoch oben, Eisvögel pfiffen an mir vorbei, auf dem Rückweg sah ich drei Störche auf einem Nest stehen.


Glückwunsch, das war doch ein erfolgreicher Döbeltag, schöne Fische.


----------



## TobBok

Papamopps schrieb:


> Notfalls Teighaken?
> Anhang anzeigen 352323


Bitte doch nicht so offensichtliche Tipps. Ist mir nach dem ich es gepostet habe auch gleich in den Sinn gekommen *augenroll* hahaha.



Andal schrieb:


> Ein recht gutes Tutorial, wie ich finde.......


Ja. Ist ein gutes Video, danke 

@geomas - Petri zu den Fängen - inklusive des fremdgehenden Stachelritters - hatte schon Forellen auf Teig, aber noch keinen Barsch.


----------



## geomas

@TobBok - Brot ist billig, äußerst fängig, gut verfügbar - das einzige Problem damit ist tatsächlich die Haltbarkeit am Haken.
Im Zweifel regelmäßig nachsehen, bevor man stundenlang mit blankem Haken auf einen Biß wartet. Abhängig von der Angelart und dem Zielfisch gibts etliche Methoden, das Brot anzubieten.
Eine sehr praktische Variante für die Angelei auf Döbel, Alande und andere eher größere Friedfische ist hier beschrieben:






Sorry, habe dieses Video bereits ein paar Mal verlinkt. So ähnlich praktiziere ich das oft und mit gutem Erfolg.


----------



## daci7

Mal eine konkrete Frage, wo wir gerade bei Anfängerfehlern beim Brotangeln sind: wie lang lasst ihr so eine Flocke am Haken? Nach spätesten 5min (auch ohne biss) werd ich immer zappelig und frage mich ob da wohl noch was am Haken ist ... im Stillwasser wohlgemerkt. Die Antwort ist - manchmal. Bei Strömung ists noch schlimmer. Bin ich zu ängstlich für Brot?
Groetjes


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok - Brot ist billig, äußerst fängig, gut verfügbar - das einzige Problem damit ist tatsächlich die Haltbarkeit am Haken.
> Im Zweifel regelmäßig nachsen, bevor man stundenlang mit blankem Haken auf einen Biß wartet. Abhängig von der Angelart und dem Zielfisch gibts etliche Methoden, das Brot anzubieten.
> Eine sehr praktische Variante für die Angelei auf Döbel, Alande und andere eher größere Friedfische ist hier beschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, habe dieses Video bereits ein paar Mal verlinkt. So ähnlich praktiziere ich das oft und mit gutem Erfolg.


danke. ich würde mich damit nicht ganz so arg auseinandersetzen - aber ich habe die Bilder vom Brot-Karpfen meinem dänischen Freund geschickt, den ich im September besuchen werde - und der hat noch nie nen Karpfen oder einen Brassen gefangen, obwohl es sie in rauhen massen dort gibt - und da die Dänen ein Raubfisch und Salmonieden Volk sind und die Ükelei dort nicht so sehr verbreitet, er aber wie ich ein Allround-Angler werden will, hat er mich dazu aufgefordert mit ihm mit brot angeln zu gehen. erstmal wieder intensiver damit beschäftigen... *augenroll*


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok - Brot ist billig, äußerst fängig, gut verfügbar - das einzige Problem damit ist tatsächlich die Haltbarkeit am Haken.
> Im Zweifel regelmäßig nachsen, bevor man stundenlang mit blankem Haken auf einen Biß wartet. Abhängig von der Angelart und dem Zielfisch gibts etliche Methoden, das Brot anzubieten.
> Eine sehr praktische Variante für die Angelei auf Döbel, Alande und andere eher größere Friedfische ist hier beschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, habe dieses Video bereits ein paar Mal verlinkt. So ähnlich praktiziere ich das oft und mit gutem Erfolg.


Supermethode, habe ich so noch nicht gekannt. Von Korum gabs mal diese Teigkörbchen
	

		
			
		

		
	






Werden wohl leider nicht mehr vertrieben, ich habe mich damals mit etlichen eingedeckt. Alternativ wird sowas auch gerne aus Kugelschreiberfedern selbst gemacht.


----------



## geomas

Ein paar Nachbetrachtungen zum gestrigen Angeltag: die benutzte Schnur wird ersetzt. Die reale Tragkraft stimmte sicher nicht mit der Herstellerangabe überein. Woran es lag - keine Ahnung. War keine moderne „Hochleistungsmono”, sondern eigentlich eine eher robuste Schnur (nein, es war weder die Daiwa Sensor noch die Shimano Exage).

Brotflocke war wieder der Bringer. Gerne groß am großen Haken.

Gerade im Sommer mit der „ausufernden Vegetation” kann der Kescherstiel nicht lang genug sein (hab ich, nur aus „Spieltrieb” zu Gunsten eines neuen kürzeren Kescherstabes nicht mitgenommen).

Swims, die beim ersten Besuch auf dem Hinweg nichts oder nur kleine Fische brachten, waren auf dem Rückweg doch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## geomas

@hester - die Körbchen hab ich noch nie probiert.
Bei der Flockenanköderung mit Quickstop ist Bescheidenheit bei der Flockengröße fehl am Platz.
3 Flocken von Kronkorkenformat oder etwas größer sind genau richtig. Da darf auch der Abstand zwischen Push-Stop und Haken nicht zu knapp bemessen sein. Gerne nehme ich auch zwei normale Flocken und ein Stückchen Rinde.

Die britischen Matchangelcracks nehmen auch gerne Breadpunch am Haar mit Quickstop. Das soll dann auftreiben. Ist wohl ne klassische Methode („Bread and Bomb”) für die kalte Jahreszeit auf Karpfen, hat für mich auch schon funktioniert auf andere Arten.


PS: was auch geht: große Flocken zwischen einem größeren halbierten Pop-Up als Sandwich anbieten.


----------



## hester

Das mit dem Popup ist ja mal ne super Idee, das wede ich demnächst mit meiner Silstar Classic Feeder mit Swingtip mal auf Karpfen und Schleien ausprobieren. Es gibt immer wieder neue Ideen...


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Ein paar Nachbetrachtungen zum gestrigen Angeltag: die benutzte Schnur wird ersetzt. Die reale Tragkraft stimmte sicher nicht mit der Herstellerangabe überein. Woran es lag - keine Ahnung. War keine moderne „Hochleistungsmono”, sondern eigentlich eine eher robuste Schnur (nein, es war weder die Daiwa Sensor noch die Shimano Exage).


Habe letztens erstmal von der Rolle eines Freundes beim Posenangeln die Schnur runtergepult. Ätzendes Zeug, ständig, trotz immer wieder stramm aufwickelns von der Spule gesprungen. Zebco-Mist. Erstmal ne Rolle mit meiner Standard-Karpfen-Schnur von DAM draufgespult. 
Endlich lies sich die Pose gestern Abend vernünftig ins Wasser pendeln....


----------



## hester

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal eine konkrete Frage, wo wir gerade bei Anfängerfehlern beim Brotangeln sind: wie lang lasst ihr so eine Flocke am Haken? Nach spätesten 5min (auch ohne biss) werd ich immer zappelig und frage mich ob da wohl noch was am Haken ist ... im Stillwasser wohlgemerkt. Die Antwort ist - manchmal. Bei Strömung ists noch schlimmer. Bin ich zu ängstlich für Brot?
> Groetjes


Deshalb für mich im Stillwasser lieber mit Swingtip das man leichte Zupfer besser mitbekommt, ist selbst mit leichten Feederruten manchmal schwierig.
Bei uns im See haben wir jede Menge Sonnenbarsche. Wenn du mit Maden auf Rotaugen angeln willst, gibts echt  Probleme. Am Picker hast du oft nur einen kurzes Zittern und dann ist Ruhe. Irgendwann holst du die Rute ein und dann...hängt ein Sonnenbarsch dran. Mit der Schwinge geht das wesentlich besser, da sieht man auch besser wenn sie dir die Flocke klauen wollen. Im Fließwasser ist das natürlich was Anderes.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Brotflocke war wieder der Bringer. Gerne groß am großen Haken.



 Sehr richtig.
Da red ich mir ja schon lange den Mund fusselig.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr richtig.
> Da red ich mir ja schon lange den Mund fusselig.......


Amen! Döbel können grosse Köder verknusen (was aber nur eingeschränkt gegen größenwahnsinnige Chublettes hilft)


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri @all.
Gestern konnte ich auch wieder nach 8 langen Wochen wieder die Rute auspacken. Ziel war die Donau da am Altwasser noch die letzten arbeiten laufen. Außerdem wollte ich sehen, welche Fische ich dem großen Strom noch entreißen kann. 
Um 07.45 gings los, 5 minuten Fahrt, aus dem Auto ausgestiegen und gleich wieder geschwitzt so ein dampfiges Wetter war da. Aber egal, nach zweimal laufen war alles am Angelplatz. Und nach weiteren 30 min hatte ich alles so weit vorbereitet dass ich loslegen konnte. Angelentfernung waren ca. 60 m bei den Bojen, war damit auch ein gutes Wurftraining, die ersten 4 - 5 Würfe hatten noch eine ziemliche Streuung, wurde dann aber besser 





und was soll ich sagen, die Rute war noch nicht richtig im Halter schon zuckte die Spitze kräftig, mir schwante schon was da gebissen hatte und tatsächlich:




..... eine Grundel. 
Wenn die kleinen Biester gleich so schnell beissen hatte ich so die leise Vorahnung was ich hauptsächlich erwischen würde und so wars dann auch, Grundel über Grundel. Selbst auf Mais haben die gebissen!!!
Nur auf Dumbells haben Sie nicht reagiert, aber eben auch kein anderer Fisch. 
Aus reiner Verzweiflung habe ich nochmal einen Futterplatz auf 35 m angelegt, aber auch wieder nur die Grundeln.
Vor ein paar Tagen (oder auch Wochen) hab ich mal großspurig geschrieben dass bei uns die Grundel-Bestände zurückgehen....... so kann man sich irren
Vor meinen Füssen gabs immer wieder Action, da alles voller Fischbrut war und die Räuber schlemmen konnten (ich hoffe man kann es ein bisschen erkennen)




Um 11:15 wurde wieder zusammengepackt und Fazit gezogen. Es war herrlich nach so langer Zeit mal wieder zu angeln, auch wenn es Schweißtreibend war. Und trotz aller Opfergaben wird mir die Donau noch etliches an Lehrgeld abverlangen bevor ich ihr die Schätze entreißen kann.
Aber nächstes mal gehts wieder ans Altwasser, des ist dann doch eine Spur gemütlicher


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr richtig.
> Da red ich mir ja schon lange den Mund fusselig.......



Das stimmt, der Mund muß schon ganz fusselig sein. Aber das Schlimme an der Sache ist ja, dass er Recht hat. Seitdem ich auch mit größeren Haken fische sind die Fische größer. Früher war schon ein 14er für mich ein großes Eisen und die Standardgröße war eher ein 16er; jetzt ist die Standardgröße eher 8er als 10er und noch lieber 6er oder 4er. Dem Prof. sei Dank.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> @TobBok -



Und wenn das Ufer doof ist, einfach mitten ins Wasser mit der Plattform. Ich find das so genial


----------



## TobBok

Racklinger schrieb:


> ..... eine Grundel.
> Wenn die kleinen Biester gleich so schnell beissen hatte ich so die leise Vorahnung was ich hauptsächlich erwischen würde und so wars dann auch, Grundel über Grundel. Selbst auf Mais haben die gebissen!!!


Die Viecher haben keine Gnade mit irgendwelchen Ködern. Es sei denn sie sind zu hart und zu groß. 
Kleine Gummijigs an der Spundwand am ESK runter. Zack, Jig zerrissen - Grund hängt dran.
Gummifisch 5 cm auf Bleikopf, Zack, Grundel dran. Völlig krank die Viecher.
Krassester Missmatch in der Sache: 2/0er Aal-Haken mit Tauwurm-Bündel.
Pose weg, Grundel von 20 cm in der Elbe an der Rute meines Angel-Kumpels.
Ohne Respekt vor sich selbst und der Welt.



Tricast schrieb:


> Seitdem ich auch mit größeren Haken fische sind die Fische größer. Früher war schon ein 14er für mich ein großes Eisen und die Standardgröße war eher ein 16er; jetzt ist die Standardgröße eher 8er als 10er und noch lieber 6er oder 4er. Dem Prof. sei Dank.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Kleine Hakengrößen nehm ich fast nur noch gezielt zum Köfi-Angeln - sonst immer größere Haken für die größeren Ükel - es sei denn der Köder zB Made, erfordert einen feineren Haken - aber grobe Köder gerne am groben Eisen. Anstatt der üblichen Ukelei oder dem kleinen Rotauge beißen dann nur noch die großen Vertreter.

Ein besonders gieriges 29er Rotauge hat dieses Jahr sogar nen Karpfenhaken der 2er Größe geschluckt (ausgelegt im Kiessee mit Madenbündel für Groß-Brassen).
Der Biss an der Picker war so hart, dass ich dachte, ich hätte nen kleinen Karpfen an der Schnur.

Habe vor, dieses Jahr mal Allerdöbel und kleinen Finger-Köfi auf Pose zu probieren - hat letztes Wochenende ANGEBLICH einen 65er Döbel gebracht.


----------



## Tobias85

Puh, alle wieder fleißig gewesen am Wochenende. Ich zwar auch, allerdings nicht am Wasser.

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an die Fulda, besonders an @Jason zum ersten Döbel! Da hat der Plan ja funktioniert. Und dann an unsere Meister des Improvements, @Tricat und @geomas, die mit Method Feeder bzw. Döbelbrot zunehmend bessere Erfolge einfahren - eine erfreuliche Entwicklung. 

@TobBok: Im Gesamthabitus so, wie ich meine Jungdöbel sonst kenne, aber bei denen hab ich dann nie nochmal spezifisch auf die Afterflosse geschaut, weil sie auch so eindeutig zu identifizieren waren. Aber bei deinem sieht man ja klar, wie konvex die Afterflosse schon ist. In Zukunft werde ich die Döpfen dann wohl bestimmen können, vielen Dank für das Bild.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Im Gesamthabitus so, wie ich meine Jungdöbel sonst kenne, aber bei denen hab ich dann nie nochmal spezifisch auf die Afterflosse geschaut, weil sie auch so eindeutig zu identifizieren waren. Aber bei deinem sieht man ja klar, wie konvex die Afterflosse schon ist. In Zukunft werde ich die Döpfen dann wohl bestimmen können, vielen Dank für das Bild.


Hat sich bei mir einfach als Standartgriff etabliert.
Ich will keinen Junior-Rapfen tot machen - wäre zu schade drum.


----------



## Andal

Ich ziehe keinem Fisch ohne einen triftigen Grund eine über die Atta. Zweimal nicht, wenn er in dem Fanggewässer eh schon seltener vorkommt, oder nur, weil es mir eine für mich obskure Vorschrift weismachen will. Nicht mal eine Grundel, denn die kann per se auch nichts dafür, dass sie vorkommt, wo sie vorkommt. Oder weil es mir eine Mode so einreden will. Wenn es mich nach einem entnehmbaren Fisch gelüstet, sei es für die Küche, oder als Köder, dann tue ich so tun, wie es mir gefällt. So viel Freiheit gönne ich mir!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Ich ziehe keinem Fisch ohne einen triftigen Grund eine über die Atta. Zweimal nicht, wenn er in dem Fanggewässer eh schon seltener vorkommt, oder nur, weil es mir eine für mich obskure Vorschrift weismachen will. Nicht mal eine Grundel, denn die kann per se auch nichts dafür, dass sie vorkommt, wo sie vorkommt. Oder weil es mir eine Mode so einreden will. Wenn es mich nach einem entnehmbaren Fisch gelüstet, sei es für die Küche, oder als Köder, dann tue ich so tun, wie es mir gefällt. So viel Freiheit gönne ich mir!


Unsere Waller stehen auf die Döbel. Gibt kaum noch Brassen in der Aller - da ist Döbel der Waller-KöFi off choice.
Und Döbel sind hier bei uns alles - aber nicht selten. Ich bin mittlerweile davon überzeugt, dass es mehr große Döbel in der Aller gibt als Barsche...
Grundeln sind aus meiner Sicht auf Dauer eh hier - diese Hege-Entnahme ist eh nur Kosmetik. Die Viecher krieg ich nicht mit Angelhaken weg.
Kommt als KöFi fürn Kanal auf Zander mit weg. Tatsächlich soll man sie auch essen können - das will ich auch nochmal probieren irgendwann.


----------



## Andal

Eben. Unsere Gewässer sind ein dynamisches System, dem wir uns immer angleichen, anpassen müssen. Hier mit einer dogmatischen Vorgehensweise zu glänzen, halt ich schlicht für töricht.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger des Wochenendes !!! Viele schöne Berichte und Impressionen. Das macht es mir immer wesentlich leichter, wenn ich mal nicht zum Wasser komme...

Dank der vielen guten Tips zur Wahl einer Swingtip-Rute und eines speziellen Tip vom lieben Georg @geomas konnte ich jetzt bei der ersten Rute zuschlagen. Es ist eine Drennan Ledgermaster 11,4" geworden. Ich hoffe sie noch diese Woche in meine Arme schließen zu können und direkt am Wochenende entschneidern zu können. Leider diesmal nur an der Ruhr (was wahrscheinlich wieder in Grundel only enden wird  )

Jetzt bräuchte ich nochmal  eure Hilfe und Fachkompetentz betreffs oldschool Tackle.  Ich würde diese Rute  (und auch meine andere Ledgerrute) gerne mit einer netten älteren Rolle verpaaren. Ich würde gerne eine Silstar nehmen, da dies die Hausmarke meiner Jugend war. Solche Rollen gibt es ja echt massig und ich weiß leider wirklich nicht mehr welche Modelle früher gut und ordentlich waren. Ich suche halt ein kleines Modell, welches eine gute Qualität und Güte hat(te) und somit auch heute noch gute Dienste leisten würde. 

VG
Dirk


----------



## Andal

Die Silstars sind aufgebraucht worden - waren auch in ihrer Zeit nicht die absoluten Langläufer, im Gegensatz zu den Ruten dieser Marke.
Habe auch lange gesucht, bis ich auf eine zeitlich schlüssige Rolle für meine "Weippert, Stuttgart" kam. Am Ende wurde es ein "Eisenschwein" der DAM, eine Quick  XL 222. Vor allem deswegen, weil sie nicht so arg langsam ist, wie viele ihrer Zeitgenossinnen.

Bin mir aber sicher, dass man mit etwas Geduld & Spucke auch bei Mitchell, oder Shakespeare fündig werden wird.


----------



## Tricast

Ich würde eine Shimano aus der AERO Serie in der Größe 3000 nehmen, z.B. die AERO GTM 3010. Die würden auch vom Alter her zu der Rute passen, so denke ich jedenfalls wenn ich nicht vollkommen schief liege. Wir fischen seit jahren die Super X Match und es gibt nichts zu meckern.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Nachtrag: Wenn ältere Shimanski-Modelle, dann auch Made in Japan.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Drennan, lieber @skyduck ! 
Die Silstar-Rollen kenne ich leider nicht, fische mit zunehmender Begeisterung ältere Shimanos. 
Die von @Tricast /Heinz erwähnte Aero GTM 3010 liegt gerade vor mir auf dem Schreibtisch - ne tolle Rolle. 
Falls Du noch keine Schwingspitzen hast: die Modelle von Premier ( https://www.floatsonline.co.uk/swing-and-quiver-tips/swing-tips ) sind gut und günstig und fast jeder britische onlineshop hat die (man findet sie auch bei ebay).
Wegen der ABU-Rute gebe ich Bescheid. Petri heil und erstmal viel Freude mit der Legermaster!


----------



## geomas

Heute kam ein großes, aber ganz leichtes Paket von einem äußerst freigiebigen Ükel: 
ganz feine Spitzen, also nicht die Textilien, sondern Feedertips (nur damit keien Mißverständnisse aufkommen) sandte mir der liebe @hester .
Ganz vielen Dank! Jetzt ist die Problematik der nicht sauber passenden Spitzen für die so gern genutzte Silstar X-Citer Picker Geschichte.


Ebenfalls heute kam ein neues Keschernetz und ich bin sehr angetan: das sonst so gerne benutzte Supa-Lite Netz ist „supa” für die Angelei hier in der Stadt, aber in der Pampa bleibt es an jedem Strauch, an jedem Weidenzaun hängen. Das neue Gummi-Netz (offiziell 18 Inches oder Zoll) ist etwas größer als erwartet und von der Größe meiner Meinung nach der perfekte Kompromiss für die Döbelangelei.
Die Maschen sind viel weiter als bei meinen anderen gummierten Netzen und damit besser im Wasser manövrierbar.
Bin sehr happy damit, hoffentlich hält es lange (ist ein Greys Rubber-Skin Free Flow 18" Spoon und war sehr billig).


----------



## Hecht100+

@skyduck Wie @Andal schon schrieb, viele alte Silstars sind materialmäßige tot. Rotor mit viel  Spiel, z.B. EX2240 hat das besonders durch ihre Rotorbefestigung. FX40 tut sich da nicht, wackeln auch wie ein Lämmersteert. Und da man sich ja bei Online-Käufen nur die Optik anschauen kann, würde ich dir empfehlen, entweder du kannst sie ausprobieren oder du nimmst etwas, das stabiler gebaut ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, Land ist zwar noch nicht wieder in Sicht, aber das dänische LTE-Netz scheint wieder erreicht zu sein. Die Tour war fischreich, aber leider musste ich auch mehrfach an der Reling stehen und anfüttern. Ich hatte ungefähr 40 Salzwasserdöbel bis 85 cm. Dazu Makrelen, Seelachse und einen Knurhahn. Wir waren 48 Stunden auf See.


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Liebe Grüße von Susanne, da hast Du aber eine schöne bunte Mischung zusammen geangelt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ...aber leider musste ich auch mehrfach an der Reling stehen und anfüttern.



Spuckt man über Luv - kommt's wieder druf.
Spuckt man über Lee - geht's in die See. 

In diesem Sinne, allen erfolgreichen Fängern und glücklichen Geburtstagskindern der vergangenen Tage ein kräftiges *Horrido!*


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ein kräftiges *Horrido!*



*Huzzah!*


----------



## skyduck

@Andal @Hecht100+ okay das mit den Silstar Rollen habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, ich weiß, dass die damals schon immer recht schnell durchgenudelt waren. Ich hatte allerdings gehofft, dass dies an meinen damaligen Taschen- und Azubi-Geld geschuldeten Günstig-Modellen gelegen hat und es noch hochwertigeres gab von der Marke aber anscheinend ist dem nicht so.

@Tricast @geomas Die Shimano gefällt mir optisch recht gut obwohl ich diese Marke eigentlich bei den modernen Modellen meide. Gibt es die nur mit den Doppelkurbeln? Ich habe ne GTM 3000 gefunden ist die zeitlich gleich einzuordnen und einfach nur ne Nummer kleiner oder direkt ein anderes Modell? Vielleicht hasse ich Shimano deswegen so, da die gefühlt von jeder Rolle mindestens 8 Mrd. Modelle und Versionen haben... 

Erschreckend finde ich je tiefer man in diese Zeit eintaucht je mehr Dinge/Tackle kommt einen wieder in den Kopf das man gerne noch einmal fischen würde. Gerade habe ich noch eine ältere 4,20m Daiwa Matchrute ausgebuddelt die schon mindestens seit 10 Jahren im alten Futteral schlummert. Morgen mal genau inspizieren und ein paar Waggler bestellen... 

@Wuemmehunter Petri, tolle Fänge,  ich beneide immer die Glücklichen die da einfach so rausfahren. Ich werde schon bei Windstärke 1 im Schlauchboot auf nen Baggersee seekrank. Habe es einmal versucht und konnte nicht einmal meinen Pilker ins Wasser bringen...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> @Andal @Hecht100+ okay das mit den Silstar Rollen habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, ich weiß, dass die damals schon immer recht schnell durchgenudelt waren. Ich hatte allerdings gehofft, dass dies an meinen damaligen Taschen- und Azubi-Geld geschuldeten Günstig-Modellen gelegen hat und es noch hochwertigeres gab von der Marke aber anscheinend ist dem nicht so.
> 
> @Tricast @geomas Die Shimano gefällt mir optisch recht gut obwohl ich diese Marke eigentlich bei den modernen Modellen meide. Gibt es die nur mit den Doppelkurbeln? Ich habe ne GTM 3000 gefunden ist die zeitlich gleich einzuordnen und einfach nur ne Nummer kleiner oder direkt ein anderes Modell? Vielleicht hasse ich Shimano deswegen so, da die gefühlt von jeder Rolle mindestens 8 Mrd. Modelle und Versionen haben...
> 
> Erschreckend finde ich je tiefer man in diese Zeit eintaucht je mehr Dinge/Tackle kommt einen wieder in den Kopf das man gerne noch einmal fischen würde. Gerade habe ich noch eine ältere 4,20m Daiwa Matchrute ausgebuddelt die schon mindestens seit 10 Jahren im alten Futteral schlummert. Morgen mal genau inspizieren und ein paar Waggler bestellen...
> 
> @Wuemmehunter Petri, tolle Fänge,  ich beneide immer die Glücklichen die da einfach so rausfahren. Ich werde schon bei Windstärke 1 im Schlauchboot auf nen Baggersee seekrank. Habe es einmal versucht und konnte nicht einmal meinen Pilker ins Wasser bringen...
> 
> VG
> Dirk


Ich als unbetroffener kann, ähnlich wie bei Kälteempfinden, den dicken Larry markieren: Seekrank ist Charaktersache ;D

Wir sind mit der Schule via Fähre bei relativ unruhigen Seegang von Sylt nach Helgoland gefahren, während 90% meiner Mitschüler unter Deck hingen und an Seekrankheit litten habe ich, Troll seiend bevor es diesen Begriff in dem Zusammenhang gab, mein Salamibrötchen ausgepackt und ein hartgekochtes Ei ausgepackt und letzteres lautstark angeklopft (für maximale aufmerksamkeit) und dann aufreizend langsam geschält. Der kollektive Ganz Richting Bedürfnisanstalt hatte was von einem Stantepede und Mitschüler (die mich immer gehänselt haben) rutschten auf dem ebrochenen ihrer Freunde aus und wälzten sich quasi drin... hach ja, goldene Jugend! Da schmeckte das Salamibrötchen wie Filetsteak!


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich als unbetroffener kann, ähnlich wie bei Kälteempfinden, den dicken Larry markieren: Seekrank ist Charaktersache ;D
> 
> Wir sind mit der Schule via Fähre bei relativ unruhigen Seegang von Sylt nach Helgoland gefahren, während 90% meiner Mitschüler unter Deck hingen und an Seekrankheit litten habe ich, Troll seiend bevor es diesen Begriff in dem Zusammenhang gab, mein Salamibrötchen ausgepackt und ein hartgekochtes Ei ausgepackt und letzteres lautstark angeklopft (für maximale aufmerksamkeit) und dann aufreizend langsam geschält. Der kollektive Ganz Richting Bedürfnisanstalt hatte was von einem Stantepede und Mitschüler (die mich immer gehänselt haben) rutschten auf dem ebrochenen ihrer Freunde aus und wälzten sich quasi drin... hach ja, goldene Jugend! Da schmeckte das Salamibrötchen wie Filetsteak!


Ich bin ein schlechter Mensch


----------



## Tricast

Das stimmt, grundtief schlecht!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf wir mögen dich trotzdem


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an die Wümme - hoffentlich war die Angeltour trotz der Widrigkeiten rückblickend ne gute Aktion für Dich, lieber @Wuemmehunter .

@skyduck - analog zur AERO GTM gabs zeitgleich auch die GT (ebenfalls mit Kampfbremse, aber mit normaler Einzelkurbel). KORREKTUR: die meisten GT auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt haben die Einzelkurbel, aber offenbar nicht alle. Ich persönlich mag die Doppelkurbel.


----------



## skyduck

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich als unbetroffener kann, ähnlich wie bei Kälteempfinden, den dicken Larry markieren: Seekrank ist Charaktersache ;D
> 
> Wir sind mit der Schule via Fähre bei relativ unruhigen Seegang von Sylt nach Helgoland gefahren, während 90% meiner Mitschüler unter Deck hingen und an Seekrankheit litten habe ich, Troll seiend bevor es diesen Begriff in dem Zusammenhang gab, mein Salamibrötchen ausgepackt und ein hartgekochtes Ei ausgepackt und letzteres lautstark angeklopft (für maximale aufmerksamkeit) und dann aufreizend langsam geschält. Der kollektive Ganz Richting Bedürfnisanstalt hatte was von einem Stantepede und Mitschüler (die mich immer gehänselt haben) rutschten auf dem ebrochenen ihrer Freunde aus und wälzten sich quasi drin... hach ja, goldene Jugend! Da schmeckte das Salamibrötchen wie Filetsteak!


So ein Schauspiel wiederum hätte mich bestimmt abgelenkt... und ohne "schlechte Menschen" wäre es ja langweilig


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> @Andal
> 
> [USER=30488]@Tricast @geomas Die Shimano gefällt mir optisch recht gut obwohl ich diese Marke eigentlich bei den modernen Modellen meide. Gibt es die nur mit den Doppelkurbeln? Ich habe ne GTM 3000 gefunden ist die zeitlich gleich einzuordnen und einfach nur ne Nummer kleiner oder direkt ein anderes Modell? Vielleicht hasse ich Shimano deswegen so, da die gefühlt von jeder Rolle mindestens 8 Mrd. Modelle und Versionen haben...
> VG
> Dirk



Hallo Dirk, bei diesen Rollen gibt es auch welche mit Einzelkurbel wie z.B. unsere Super X Match. Ich denke die AERO GTM gibt es nur mit Doppelkurbel und Kampfbremse. Wir angeln unsere Super X Match schon seit 25 Jahren. Diese Rollen sind alle schwarz und aus XT-7 Material, Made in Japan. Die neueren Modelle haben alle Multistop und ein größeres Schnurlaufröllchen. Nur diese Serie halte ich für passend zu der vorgesehenen Rute.
Hättest man eine neue Drennan kaufen sollen dann wäre Töchterchen Drennan auch glücklich. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

...nix da Pose, es wurde gelädschert an der Warnow!

(die Pose ist ein Kunstobjekt ganz in der Nähe meiner momentanen Lieblingsangelstelle)

Also, der Zauber der Erbse scheint verflogen zu sein. Heute Abend brachte die kleine Hülsenfrucht nur als Combi-Köder Fisch. 
Besser lief es mit Pinkies (immer noch Restbestände aus dem April). Etliche Ükel ließen sich nicht lange bitten, ein paar Plötz und Güstern kamen auch an Land.
„Bester Fisch” wenn man so will war ein noch silberner Brassen von minimal über 30cm (geschätzt). 
Das waren auch ohne großen Fang zwei knappe schöne Stunden am Wasser. Heute durfte mal wieder die Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker ran - eine der mir von @hester dankenswerterweise zugeschickten Spitzen (siehe Bild) durfte ihre Sensibilität und perfekte Paßform unter Beweis stellen. 
Ansonsten: 0,14er Hauptschnur, fester kurzer Bleiseitenarm, 12er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder direkt angeknüppert. 
Ein SSG-Splitshot war doch etwas wenig, mit einem zweiten Spaltblei war das Unterarm-Schlenzen deutlich problemloser und das Schnurstraffen nach Ablegen der Rute ging sehr viel schneller.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Besser lief es mit Pinkies (immer noch Restbestände aus dem April)


Petri, lieber Georg. Wie immer ein schöner Bericht. Die Pinkies halten wirklich unglaublich lange. Ich habe vor kurzem ein Päckchen frische Maden geholt, die waren nach 10 Tagen dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Jason schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Georg. Wie immer ein schöner Bericht. Die Pinkies halten wirklich unglaublich lange. Ich habe vor kurzem ein Päckchen frische Maden geholt, die waren nach 10 Tagen dahin.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Dann hast Du sie nicht kühl genug gelagert.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann hast Du sie nicht kühl genug gelagert.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Doch, im Kühlschrank auf Stufe 4. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ja, die Pinkies sind echt erstaunlich haltbar. Hatte sie (1l, bestellt Anfang April)) aber auch auf 2 recht große Boxen mit viel „Streu” verteilt. 
Etliche davon sind hin, aber es gibt immer noch ne Menge tauglicher Krabbler.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Georg!

Also bei mir halten sich Pinkies auch problemlos über Monate. Ab und zu mal kontrollieren, dann passt das schon. Als Notköder habe ich die immer vorrätig.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, Land ist zwar noch nicht wieder in Sicht, aber das dänische LTE-Netz scheint wieder erreicht zu sein. Die Tour war fischreich, aber leider musste ich auch mehrfach an der Reling stehen und anfüttern. Ich hatte ungefähr 40 Salzwasserdöbel bis 85 cm. Dazu Makrelen, Seelachse und einen Knurhahn. Wir waren 48 Stunden auf See.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352390



Na dann hat sich das 'Anfüttern' ja ausgezahlt  Auch dir ein herzliches Petri 




Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf wir mögen dich trotzdem



Trotzdem? Grade deshalb!


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf wir mögen dich trotzdem


Ganz genau. Ein korrekter Ükelaner, der mal gerne seine Hose verliert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin ein schlechter Mensch


Schlecht sein, wenn es anderen schlecht ist, ist manchmal richtig gut.

Die meisten, nicht alle machen den Fehler, dass sie den Magen leer, aber die Hose schon im Hafen voll haben.

Deine Sylt Helgoland Fahrt erinnert mich an die Überfahrt mit der Speedfähre von England nach Irland. Die See "n' büschen kabbelig"... als ich mit 2 Pint Guinness und einem Stapel Sandwiches vom Kiosk kam, lachten meine Kumpels so sonderbar. Hernach erfuhr ich, dass fas alle anderen Fahrgäste nach der Nische des St. Ulrich strebten, kaum hatte ich sie passiert. Der Geruch von Bier, Thunfisch und Blue Stilster muss sie wohl irritiert haben.


----------



## geomas

Irgendwo östlich von Møn, so die Erinnerung nicht trügt.

Tja, bislang blieb ich trotz einiger sehr brenzliger Situationen auf der Ostsee von der Seekrankheit verschont.
Aber seekrank kann wohl jeder werden; auch alte Fahrensmänner* sind nicht gänzlich gefeit.



*) nur um Irritationen zu vermeiden - damit meinte ich keinesfalls mich selbst ;-))=


----------



## Andal

Aber wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass es was zu göbeln gibt, sollte man auch berücksichtigen, dass man was zu göbeln hat. Sonst wird es schmerzhaft.


----------



## Jason

Irgendwie ist das Thema zum kotzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> (die Pose ist ein Kunstobjekt ganz in der Nähe meiner momentanen Lieblingsangelstelle)


----------



## geomas

Falls nix dazwischenkommt werde ich es morgen wohl mal an der Stelle versuchen, die mir letztes Jahr die einzige Grundel meiner Anglerkarriere bescherte. 
Dort ist der Grund etwas anders beschaffen als an den sonst so oft besuchten Swims am Fluß nebenan. Mal sehen, ob die kleinen Biester hier mittlerweile zu Hause sind oder nur weiter flußabwärts (weiter zur Ostsee hin - sind nur ein paar Kilometer).


----------



## Mescalero

Vor Jahren war ich mal an der südafrikanischen Küste zum Hochseeangeln, ausgerechnet am Morgen des Angeltages kippte das Wetter aber der Skipper meinte, das gehe schnell vorbei und man könne trotzdem raus.
Es ging aber nicht vorbei sondern wurde sogar schlimmer, übelster Wellengang! Von den ca. 12 Leuten an Bord (einige erfahrene dabei, u.a. einer der als Crew auf Yachten arbeitete) haben ausnahmslos alle, bis auf den Skipper, über der Reling gehangen und Fische angefüttert.
Trotzdem war es ein Erlebnis, den Tag werde ich nie mehr vergessen.


----------



## TobBok

Bei uns - überall wo Steine am Boden sind ==> Grundeln
Je weiter weg von Kies und Stein man ist ==> deutlich weniger Grundeln

Das macht natürlich Angelei an Kanälen absolut witzlos, weil das ja riesige Beton-Wannen sind.
Wenn ich beim Friedfrisch-Angeln im ESK oder MK dieses Jahr auf Grund etwas ANDERES als Grundeln fange, ist das ein großer großer Erfolg.
Ich denke schon drüber nach irgendwie kleine Styroporkugeln an den Haken anzubringen, damit die Köder wenigstens ein paar CM über Grund und außerhalb von Grundel-Reichweite anzubieten. Mini-Popup Boilies etc. Wird Zeit für Experimente, wenn ich mal wieder Frühschicht habe und Freitags zeitig an den MK komme....

@Tobias85 hast du eigtl eine Karte für den Mittellandkanal?


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich denke die AERO GTM gibt es nur mit Doppelkurbel


kommt drauf an, Modele wie die zb.GTM 3010 4010= Doppelkurbel, GTM 1000-4000 (ohne Zusatz wie X, Super usw) haben Einzelkurbel, Shimanos aus den 90er(XT-7)  ist schon sehr vielfältig und unübersichtlich, Aero, GT, GTM, X, Perfection usw. Kampfbremse oder auch keine, aber eins haben sie alle gemeinsam, sind alle und ich behaupte einfach mal das in den 90er kein anderer Hersteller mit Shimano mithalten konnte (vor 90 sah es anders aus) und die Teile auch heute noch ohne Problem mit vielen Neuen mithalten können


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Danke für die Aufklärung. Es stimmt schon, die Vielfalt ist enorm aber es gibt ein paar Modelle die auch heute noch richtig Geld kosten und auch ihr Geld wert sind. Wir haben nur die AERO GTM 3010 6.2 : 1 (mal geerbt) und 7 Stück Super X Match 3000 für die Matchruten, die Bolos und Winklepicker. Ich möchte die Rollen nicht missen auch wenn wir schon verschiedene Anfragen wegen Verkauf hatten. Es gibt halt bestimmte Serien die auch heute noch gesucht werden und mal Meilensteine im Rollenbau waren, nicht nur bei Shimano; ich nenne nur die Daiwa SS 3000 z.B.. Wir haben hier ja einige die sich mit alten und sehr alten Rollen sehr gut auskennen und auch damit noch angeln ob es nun DAM, Mitchel, Shakespeare oder Daiwa´s sind. Ich persöhnlich kann dem nichts abgewinnen, bei den Pin´s sieht die Welt schon anders aus. Eine alte Aerial hat schon was und wenn ich nicht so arm wäre hätte ich bestimmt schon eine. So muß ich leider mit einer geschenkten Korea Pin vorlieb nehmen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> und mal Meilensteine im Rollenbau waren, nicht nur bei Shimano; ich nenne nur die Daiwa SS


sehr richtig Heinz, bei den Heavy Metal Rollen der 70-80er hat Daiwa mit SS, GS, Silber (und auch andere Hersteller) ganz klar die Nase vor Shimano da gab es nicht viel gutes.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, Modele wie die zb.GTM 3010 4010= Doppelkurbel, GTM 1000-4000 (ohne Zusatz wie X, Super usw) haben Einzelkurbel, Shimanos aus den 90er(XT-7) ist schon sehr vielfältig und unübersichtlich, Aero, GT, GTM, X, Perfection usw. Kampfbremse oder auch keine, aber eins haben sie alle gemeinsam, sind alle und ich behaupte einfach mal das in den 90er kein anderer Hersteller mit Shimano mithalten konnte (vor 90 sah es anders aus) und die Teile auch heute noch ohne Problem mit vielen Neuen mithalten können


Also ich habe wenigstens eine (alte) Serie von Nicht-Shimano, die da locker mithalten kann, z.B. richtige Aluspule, aber auch schwarze Plastik, ESpulen Standard, Geflechttauglich, und robust.
Die magst du ja nicht wegen der 1_1/2 Nicht-Ganz-Doppelkurbel, also diesem Balanceausgleich! 
Wobei Blubbs und Stummel und Überstände wie auch alle hakeligen Kanten wirklich blöde sind, alleine schon das Schnur verheddern bei wirklich ausdauerndem Winde ...
Ich kann für mich deswegen mit Doppelkurbel nichts anfangen, zudem ist der Kurbelhebel da allermeist kürzer bzw. mir einfach zu kurz.

Die Type war sogar besser als die späteren hochgezüchten Twinpower und Biomaster XT-RA usw. , genau genommen hat Shimano den Level nie mehr erreicht.
Aber kein großer Hersteller, eher so ein Experiment von ausgelagerten Japansachen und Neuauflage und eben S-Korea. Da ging einiges auch von Omori in die Neuauflage und Restverwertung der 90er hin. Und Importer mit starkem Arm nach S-Korea wie Moritz brachten das hier her.
Verwandschaft auch deutlich in Richtung Eurostar und Silstar Rollen zu finden, die haben genau da den günstigsten Kram wohl hergekauft.

Was die frühen schwarzen Shimano XT Rollen wirklich auszeichnet , jetzt gerade nach dem kleine Hype des letzten Jahres nochmal bedacht,
ist das elegante matte Schwarz, mit wenig Papageien-Deko drauf, paar wenige nette Linien nur, sowie dessen robuste kratzfeste Erscheinung, die über Jahrzehnte ansehnlich bleibt (20+ rund nun).
Und die allerbeste Kombination mit einer jeden Rute ergibt, das liegt nun mal im Aufgabenziel einer Rolle, mit einer Rute verpaart zu werden.
Und mit einem Anglermenschen, welcher das Teil benutzen und anschauen muss 

Deswegen ist mattschwarze Lackierung aller Rollen für mich nun lange der beste Standard, 
oder nun wie von Daiwa mit besser als Lackiert gemacht:
_"Die BG Rollen werden in einem speziellen „no paint“ Oberflächenverfahren so beschichtet, dass auch bei starker Nutzung und im Salzwasser keine Farbe vom Rollenkörper abplatzen kann."_


----------



## Tricast

@Nordlichtangler : Du kannst die Rolle ruhig beim Namen nennen, brauchst dich nicht zu schämen so ein Stück mit 1_1/2 Kurbel Dein Eigen zu nennen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich schreib's ja mal hin, aber ich weiß nicht ob das jemanden weiterführt: Conato Distanza.
Conato ist sowas wie die letzte Version/Auflage in S-Korea von den ursprünglichen Diamond Omori Japan.
Weil der Moritz als einer der ersten direkt importierte, war das Asia-Ware.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gerade beim Suchen gemerkt, könnte ein Schreibfehler in Italienisch oder Portugisisch sein, warum auch sollte ein Südkoreaner korrekt Italienisch etc. buchstabieren.
Diamond hatten die Omori Japaner als Marke schon länger, jetzt musste Neuer Name für die Billigproduktion her, die vielen -star z.B. sind ja sehr verbreitet gewesen in Korea zu der Zeit.
Jedenfalls kommen einen Reihe Verbindungen Diamond alliteriert Conato, und mit dem Translator ergibt sich der : Contato Distanza  = Gezählte Entfernung.
Also ein blumiger Werbename, wobei das mit der Distanza schon sehr gestimmt hatte und die Spule sehr fortschrittlich war, auch ggü. Shimano Stella und so.
So ein bischen komme ich der Antwort auf die Frage näher, wie Omori den Shimano beeinflusst haben mag ...


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schreib's ja mal hin, aber ich weiß nicht ob das jemanden weiterführt: Conato Distanza


letztendlich ist es auch nur eine Shakespear Sigma, wie ich ja immer wieder sage habe ich vom inneren einer Rolle keine Ahnung, aber da ich im besitz von 3 Shakespear Sigma bin und muss auch sagen das es Tolle Rollen sind, aber (und da gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander) ich die Shimanos von der Haptik, Lauf und Bremse her weit über diesen sehe


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nenenee , da liegen einfach mal 20 Jahre steile Entwicklung in Japan dazwischen 
Die Manufakturen und Markennamen sowie Vermarktungsbeziehungen sind eine Sache, die diversen entstandenen Produkte eine andere.
Die eigentlich sehr einfach gemachten Silstar's sagen dir ja was, zu der Zeit konnten die in S-Korea aber schon viel mehr.

Hab jetzt keine Zeit für Fotosessions, aber ab Do Nachmittag könnte das normale Leben für mich wieder wahr werden, auch eine Existenz als öfter mal Angler, da werde ich mal zur Kamera greifen und mich solchen Sachen und Liegengeblieben/Aufgeschobenen gerade bei den Rollen widmen können.


----------



## skyduck

habe jetzt sehr günstig eine *Shimano Aero 1010 GT XT 7 (mit Einfachkurbel) und eine  Super Aero 1000 GT  (mit Doppelkurbel)* erstanden. Ich hoffe man kann diese noch zu der Familie hinzuzählen. optisch sehen sie schon einmal sehr gut aus. Ich bin gespannt ob sie halten was das Antlitz verspricht wenn sie ankommen... Alte Kataloge aus dieser Zeit online zu finden ist anscheinend unmöglich, auch mit der Bestimmung des Alters tue ich mich sehr schwer. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Quelle wo man so etwas nachschauen kann ohne euch immer wie ein kleiner Dummie zu nerven?  




VG
Dirk


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...bei den Heavy Metal Rollen der 70-80er hat Daiwa mit SS, GS, Silber (und auch andere Hersteller) ganz klar die Nase vor Shimano da gab es nicht viel gutes.



Mir taugt meine güldene Ryobi MX 30 D aber auch. Die Rolle läuft seidenweich, mit einem dezenten Knattern.
Ryobi hat damals ein paar spannende Rollen hergestellt, wie ich finde.

Leider bekomme ich die Bremse der MX 30 D nicht mehr zu 100% dicht aber das ist wohl auch nicht unbedingt nötig.
Vielleicht knöpfe ich mir das Bremssystem aber trotzdem noch einmal vor.


----------



## hester

Ich bin zwar kein Rollenspezialist, aber 2 Eurostar Baitrunner habe ich noch





Meine erste Freilaufrolle war eine Zebco QMD 25
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eine Daiwa SS 850 habe ich auch noch, die hatte sogar schon einen Linereducer (furchtbares Wort)
	

		
			
		

		
	






PS.: Sie funktionieren alle noch, nie was dran gemacht.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> habe jetzt sehr günstig eine *Shimano Aero 1010 GT XT 7 (mit Einfachkurbel) und eine  Super Aero 1000 GT  (mit Doppelkurbel)* erstanden. Ich hoffe man kann diese noch zu der Familie hinzuzählen. optisch sehen sie schon einmal sehr gut aus. Ich bin gespannt ob sie halten was das Antlitz verspricht wenn sie ankommen... Alte Kataloge aus dieser Zeit online zu finden ist anscheinend unmöglich, auch mit der Bestimmung des Alters tue ich mich sehr schwer. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Quelle wo man so etwas nachschauen kann ohne euch immer wie ein kleiner Dummie zu nerven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VG
> Dirk




@skyduck : Hallo Dirk, erst einmal Glückwunsch; die Rollen passen. Ich halte die 1000er Größe aber für zu klein! Ich bin sowieso ein Verfechter von etwas größeren Rollenmodellen und die Größe 3000 wäre passend. Die 3000er fallen nicht riesig aus.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Wir lieben das genervt zu werden. Also keine Scheu.


----------



## Tricast

@hester : Die Daiwa würde mir auch gefallen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

hester schrieb:


> Meine erste Freilaufrolle war eine Zebco QMD 25


Zebco QMD 25 (Quantum?)
schickes Röllchen gefällt mir ist aber nee Kampfbremse oder?


----------



## hester

Thomas. schrieb:


> Zebco QMD 25 (Quantum?)
> schickes Röllchen gefällt mir ist aber nee Kampfbremse oder?


Ne, ist keine Kampfbremse, Freilauf usw. geht alles über den einen Knopf. Mittig Freilauf ein, links oder rechts Freilauf aus.

Hier noch die Rute zur Daiwa
	

		
			
		

		
	






Diese Rute ist wirklich universal, made in Schottland. Gibts auch mit Namen Osprey, warum auch immer, Universal der Name für deutschen Vertrieb über Balzer?


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich halte die 1000er Größe aber für zu klein! Ich bin sowieso ein Verfechter von etwas größeren Rollenmodellen und die Größe 3000 wäre passend. Die 3000er fallen nicht riesig aus.


finde ich auch das 1000 und 2000er ein wenig zu klein sind, hier ist mal ein Bild verschiedener Shimanos von 1000-5000






hester schrieb:


> Ne, ist keine Kampfbremse, Freilauf usw. geht alles über den einen Knopf.


? lässt sich die Bremskraft über den dicken knob einstellen? und der Freilauf mit einer Kurbelumdrehung ausschalten?


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> @skyduck : Hallo Dirk, erst einmal Glückwunsch; die Rollen passen. Ich halte die 1000er Größe aber für zu klein! Ich bin sowieso ein Verfechter von etwas größeren Rollenmodellen und die Größe 3000 wäre passend. Die 3000er fallen nicht riesig aus.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> PS.: Wir lieben das genervt zu werden. Also keine Scheu.



Da bin ich wahrscheinlich genau das andere Ende der Fahnenstange  . Ich habe es schon immer gehasst an kleinen filigranen Ruten, große schwere Rollen zu verbauen. Natürlich haben diese beim Heavy Feedern, Karpfen und Wels und überall wo es auf Distanz geht Sinn und da verwende ich sie auch. Aber ganz ehrlich wann braucht man diese beim leichten Freidfischangeln? Wann benutzt man dabei wirklich mehr als die ersten 30 m Schnurr?
Und da ich früher auch schon so war  und eher mit unterdimensionierten Rollen gefischt habe möchte ich mein Revival auch wieder so gestalten. Natürlich ist mir schon bewusst, dass größere Rollen oft deutlich komfortabler sind aber darum geht es ja nicht unbedingt...
Ich bin auf jeden Fall erstmal erleichtert, dass die Rollen ja generell passen zu scheinen.

VG
Dirk


----------



## Tricast

Mit jeder Umdrehung des Rotors wird die Schnur verdreht (so denke ich mir das) und mit einer Rolle mit kleiner Spule brauche ich mehr Umdrehungen um die Schnur einzuholen. Deshalb bevorzuge ich etwas größere Spulendurchmesser. Aber die Größe der Rolle sollte schon zur Rute und zur Angelart passen, keine Frage.
Diese kleinen Rollen habe ich früher oft am FOPU gesehen und auch selber eine 1000er Stradic gefischt; die wurden aber aussortiert.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Da bin ich wahrscheinlich genau das andere Ende der Fahnenstange  . Ich habe es schon immer gehasst an kleinen filigranen Ruten, große schwere Rollen zu verbauen. Natürlich haben diese beim Heavy Feedern, Karpfen und Wels und überall wo es auf Distanz geht Sinn und da verwende ich sie auch. Aber ganz ehrlich wann braucht man diese beim leichten Freidfischangeln? Wann benutzt man dabei wirklich mehr als die ersten 30 m Schnurr?
> Und da ich früher auch schon so war  und eher mit unterdimensionierten Rollen gefischt habe möchte ich mein Revival auch wieder so gestalten. Natürlich ist mir schon bewusst, dass größere Rollen oft deutlich komfortabler sind aber darum geht es ja nicht unbedingt...
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall erstmal erleichtert, dass die Rollen ja generell passen zu scheinen.
> 
> VG
> Dirk




Wenn sie Dir gefallen ist doch alles OK. Du mußt damit glücklich werden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hester

Thomas. schrieb:


> finde ich auch das 1000 und 2000er ein wenig zu klein sind, hier ist mal ein Bild verschiedener Shimanos von 1000-5000
> Anhang anzeigen 352424
> 
> 
> 
> ? lässt sich die Bremskraft über den dicken knob einstellen? und der Freilauf mit einer Kurbelumdrehung ausschalten?


Der Freilauf lässt sich nur über den Knopf ausschalten, leider nicht mit Kurbel drehen, die Bremskraft für den Freilauf wird über den dicken Knob eingestellt, die eigentliche Bremse ist eine Frontbremse.


----------



## Tricast

Wo wir gerade bei Rollen sind: Wer fischt denn noch aktiv mit Kapselrollen? Ich meine nicht in der Vitrine sondern schon an der Rute und am Wasser. Wir haben noch 3 Stück CRACK CONTACT und wenn wir hier so über Rollen reden würde ich die gerne mal in Betrieb nehmen. Bisher hat mich immer der sehr dünne Schnurfangstift von einem Einsatz abgehalten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich denke schon drüber nach irgendwie kleine Styroporkugeln an den Haken anzubringen, damit die Köder wenigstens ein paar CM über Grund und außerhalb von Grundel-Reichweite anzubieten. Mini-Popup Boilies etc. Wird Zeit für Experimente, wenn ich mal wieder Frühschicht habe und Freitags zeitig an den MK komme....



Oder einfach ne Posenmontage?

Ja, Karte für den MLK habe ich, aber die Schaumburger Strecke - nicht bei Hannover.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Rollenspezialist, aber 2 Eurostar Baitrunner habe ich noch


Sehr schön festgehalten, diese Superauswuchtkurbeln sind typisch für die Zeit.
Und die immense Vielfalt an Typen, die gab es in DE auch von Dreamtackle usw.
Und die Art der Heckbremse mit interner Drahklammer und Gummiring für die Griffigkeit, einfach aber effektiv, und zum Warten auch recht leicht aufzubekommen.



hester schrieb:


> Meine erste Freilaufrolle war eine Zebco QMD 25


Eben auch schon Importware für USA, vor dort kam dann nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Hier noch die Rute zur Daiwa
> Diese Rute ist wirklich universal, made in Schottland. Gibts auch mit Namen Osprey, warum auch immer, Universal der Name für deutschen Vertrieb über Balzer?


Universal war in der Tat ein beliebter Zusatzlabel von Balzer, für eine 2oz 12ft Rute, und das stimmte dann auch sehr gut.
Später ohne Daiwa usw. hatten sie die auch noch - irgendwo her natürlich.

Daiwa hat derzeit mit ihren Samurai Shogun und Whisker echte Marken im Rutenwald gesetzt, allerdings meist nicht dauerhafte, sondern auch berüchtigt kurzlebige.

Woran wohl auch der Einsatz von Dyneema/PE schuld war, die Schlacht um haltbare und wirklich leichte schnelle Kohlefaserruten hat mit dem Ausprobieren der diversen Verbundbauweisen der Blanks gedauert, Silstar oder Sportex, auch Graphite USA und viele bis im Endeffekt alle als Einkäufer haben da mitgemacht.
Stabile leichte Blanks in einfacher nicht so teurer Fabrikations-Bauweise gab es für meine Beobachtung erst ab 2001, nicht umsonst ist die Berkley Series One so legendär. Im High-End High-Price Bereich hat man länger damit gekämpft.
Dann fehlten noch die richtigen Ringe in breit bezahlbaren Typen, das Thema vorschneller Rutenbruch unter Einsatz von Dyneema/PE ist erst gut 10 Jahre erledigt.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> CRACK CONTACT


man, du hast ja nur vom feinsten, ich fische ab und an mit der Kapsel, würde es auch öfter tun aber ich habe bis jetzt nicht die 100 prozentige für mich gefunden, entweder ist die Bremse fürn Eimer oder das Kurbeln ist naja, die ABU 601 ist bis jetzt das beste"(von 6) was ich ausprobiert habe, ich fische sie aber fast nur an der Match ganz selten an einer Spinne


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Rollen sind: Wer fischt denn noch aktiv mit Kapselrollen? Ich meine nicht in der Vitrine sondern schon an der Rute und am Wasser. Wir haben noch 3 Stück CRACK CONTACT und wenn wir hier so über Rollen reden würde ich die gerne mal in Betrieb nehmen. Bisher hat mich immer der sehr dünne Schnurfangstift von einem Einsatz abgehalten.


Bin auch mal gespannt wer noch tut, für geringe Schnurbelastungen auf nah und so kann es ja gehen.

Mich hat seit 1977 das Thema Kapselrollen nur milde Lächeln lassen, z.B. genau das mit dem Schnurfangstift  und den Schnurdurchtritten war gegenüber den gelagerten Schnurlaufröllchen und Parabolkantenweitwurf- oder eben Superleichtablaufspulen (auch beim trotten) sowas von asbach Technik ...
Und Sternbremse und allerlei Witzigkeiten, die ich nichtmal ausprobieren wollte.

Zudem in norddeutsch Niedersachsen Weser-Ems permanent schwappenden durchgerührten und schlammigen Tidewasserflüssen mit viel Wassereintrag aus Kuhweiden hatte ich damals eine immense Feinschlammverdreckung der Schnur und Schnurlaufröllchen, da zählte nur noch robust und haltbar. Und das Monofil sehr viel abschneiden.


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : I wo, was ich habe ist normaler Durchschnitt außer vielleicht meine Diflash Match, Diaflash Winklepicker und die Shimano Ultegra 1. Generation. Dann habe ich noch eine Hardy Marksman Float mit der dazugehörenden Pin (meine Korea Pin da Made in Korea) und eine alte Hardy Match. Die Hardy´s waren aber Geschenke und nur die Pin hat mir mein Weib gekauft.
Die Crack Contact gehörten ihrem Vater der sie in den 60-70 zigern an einer Lerc gefischt hat. Also alles halb so wild. Aber es ist schon so, geiles Gerät macht einfach mehr Spass, nicht wahr Georg? Und es muß nicht immer teuer sein. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> finde ich auch das 1000 und 2000er ein wenig zu klein sind, hier ist mal ein Bild verschiedener Shimanos von 1000-5000
> Anhang anzeigen 352424


Thomas, ich weiß nicht wie du das fotografiert hast, 
aber das Bild ist geradezu der schlagende Gegenbeweis und Gegenaussage, dass es vollkommen egal von den Spulengrößen her ist.

Was es definitiv nicht ist, und was aktuelle Compactbody-Rollen mit relativ großen Spulendurchmessern 3000/4000 sehr interessant macht für leichte Einsatzzwecke.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Diflash Match, Diaflash Winklepicker und die Shimano Ultegra 1. Generation
> es muß nicht immer teuer sein





Tricast schrieb:


> geiles Gerät macht einfach mehr Spass


allem voran die 

Nachtrag: die  Diaflash Winklepicker steht auch mal irgendwann bei mir, hoffe ich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Auch eine vlt. gar nicht so zufällige Koinzidenz, die vielen Diaflash von Silstar, anderen Koreanern,
und auch Shimano dann mal hin und wieder mit demselben Namen unterwegs.

Sowas ist sogar aktuellen Videos von Faktory-Besichtigungen immer noch aufwendig zu produzieren, dauert pro Stück relativ gesehen sehr lange, selbst wenn halbautomatisiert. Jeder Arbeitsschritt mehr als eine Person, tw. minutenlange Fahr+Wickelzeiten.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu einem Einmatten-Prepeg-Blank, anlegen, anbügeln, rutsch und 2 Sek später liegt das Dingens fertig an der nächsten Station, geht nur
noch in das Cellophan-Wickeln und den Ofen.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Auch eine vlt. gar nicht so zufällige Koinzidenz, die vielen Diaflash von Silstar, anderen Koreanern,
> und ebena auch Shimano dan auch mal hin und wieder mit demselben Namen unterwegs.


bei Silstar heißt es glaube ich Diaflex o. Multiflex


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Rollen sind: Wer fischt denn noch aktiv mit Kapselrollen? Ich meine nicht in der Vitrine sondern schon an der Rute und am Wasser. Wir haben noch 3 Stück CRACK CONTACT und wenn wir hier so über Rollen reden würde ich die gerne mal in Betrieb nehmen. Bisher hat mich immer der sehr dünne Schnurfangstift von einem Einsatz abgehalten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Fischt sie! Ich hab auch eine mittlerweile bald 20 jährige DAM Quick CTE 135 im Betrieb und schätze sie sehr an der Bolo, die ich aber viel mehr als Grund- und Stellwurmrute benütze. Da passt die Kapselrolle ideal.

Und dann zum Alter und "früher". Wann ist denn das gewesen? Rollen aus der Jahrtausendwende sind durchaus noch zeitgemäße Rollen, aber halt eben auch schon 20 Jahre alt.

Wenn Anfang der 70er eine Rolle gekauft wurde, dann ging es um Stabilität und um ein langes Rollenleben. Für Schnickschnack hatte keiner Geld übrig. Dann wurden es eben Eisenschweine, wie die Quick 330 und 440, oder wenn etwas mehr Flieder im Börserl war, eine Mitchell 300. Das sind aber auch Rollen, die, wenn man sie nicht restlos niedergeschlampt hat, heute nach 50 Jahren immer noch laufen. Was heute das Herz der Sammler höher schlagen lässt, Shimano, Daiwa, Riyobi u.s.w., das war damals nicht der Rede wert. Abus sah man damals am Wasser so selten, wie heute einen Bugatti, oder einen alten Flügeltürer. Hatte seinerzeit einer zehn Kombos, galt er als maximaler Freak. Heute kommt man sich mit bloss 30 eher vor, wie ein Kleinkrämer.

Man muss das alles vor und in seiner Zeit betrachten. Wer heute 10,- € brutto die Stunde kriegt, der gilt als armutsbedroht. Wer 1970 mit 20,- DM die Stunde besoldet war, der war der King im Dorf! Aber das kann man schwerlich vergleichen. So wie man das Angeln 2020 schwerlich mit der Wurmbaderei anno 1970 vergleichen kann und noch viel weniger die Ausrüstungen vergleichen sollte.


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Was gibt es da zu lachen? Frage doch mal geomas der wird Dir das bestätigen mit dem - es muß nicht immer teuer sein- wenn man sich geile Sachen kauft. 



Thomas. schrieb:


> allem voran die




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

#kapselrolle





Davon hab ich ja nur eine und nutze sie dann und wann gerne für die leichte Angelei mit dem Waggler.
Keine Ahnung, ob es jemals eine richtig geschmeidig laufende Kapselrolle gab - ich finde die Teile vom Kurbelgefühl her sehr leierig.
Dafür ist die Ergonomie für meine Flossen perfekt, ich kann mit keiner anderen Rolle so gut die Leine beim Wurf sanft bremsen („feathering the line”).


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Diflash Match, Diaflash Winklepicker und die Shimano Ultegra 1. Generation. Und es muß nicht immer teuer sein.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Heinz, schau dir für die Teile mal die Gebrauchtpreise an, dann weißt du, warum uns ein Lächeln ereilt zu deinem Satz: "es muß nicht immer teuer sein". Oder anders gesagt, wir sind verdammt neidisch.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Was gibt es da zu lachen? Frage doch mal geomas der wird Dir das bestätigen mit dem - es muß nicht immer teuer sein- wenn man sich geile Sachen kauft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


ist nur Spaß, weil nicht teuer und Diaflash nun nicht wirklich zusammen passen,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Diaflex



Jupp.
Diaflex.


----------



## Andal

Der vergleichsweise sehr sparsame Schnureinzug von Kapselrollen ist auch das einzige, was mich etwas an ihnen stört. Da ist man mittlerweile doch an bessere Werte gewöhnt. Aber das trifft auf viele alte Haspeln zu. Die "Traktorengetriebe" sind zwar enorm haltbar, aber halt auch elend langsam.


----------



## geomas

Eventuell spielt Heinz auf die absoluten Freundschaftspreise an, die er anderen Ükeln wie mir machte. 
Die Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker ist ne „geile Rute”, ohne Zweifel, und sicher deutlich mehr wert als das, was Heinz dafür wollte. Danke!
Und @Tobias85 und @Kochtopf sowie evtl. weitere Ükel haben ja auch den edlen Stoff vom Heinz bekommen.

Mit einem geschulten Auge findet man auch auf ebay und in Kleinanzeigen echte Schätze zu fairen Preisen oder „sogar billiger als fair”.


----------



## Tricast

Ich habe mit Euch keine Probleme und für einen vernünftigen Spaß halte ich auch gerne mal her. Wir können ja nicht immer nur "Dosenmais-Smalltalk"* betreiben, oder?

Liebe Grüße Heinz

* von doebelfaenger:  "lieber Minimax. Kannst Du nicht wissen, aber wenn es die Zeit zulässt, beteilige ich mich demnächst auch gerne mal am Dosenmais-Smalltalk."


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Eventuell spielt Heinz auf die absoluten Freundschaftspreise an, die er anderen Ükeln wie mir machte.
> Die Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker ist ne „geile Rute”, ohne Zweifel, und sicher deutlich mehr wert als das, was Heinz dafür wollte. Danke!
> Und @Tobias85 und @Kochtopf sowie evtl. weitere Ükel haben ja auch den edlen Stoff vom Heinz bekommen.
> 
> Mit einem geschulten Auge findet man auch auf ebay und in Kleinanzeigen echte Schätze zu fairen Preisen oder „sogar billiger als fair”.


...oder wie bei dem Sessel, den ich von ihm erwarb. Der Heinz hat ein sehr großes Herz!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder wie bei dem Sessel, den ich von ihm erwarb.



Na sag mal was verkauft er denn alles?
Mir deucht er, bereitet seine Flucht in den Westen vor.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na sag mal was verkauft er denn alles?
> Mir deucht er, bereitet seine Flucht in den Westen vor.


Der wohnt bei Bremen. Will er ins Watt flüchten?


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Eventuell spielt Heinz auf die absoluten Freundschaftspreise an, die er anderen Ükeln wie mir machte.
> Die Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker ist ne „geile Rute”, ohne Zweifel, und sicher deutlich mehr wert als das, was Heinz dafür wollte. Danke!
> Und @Tobias85 und @Kochtopf sowie evtl. weitere Ükel haben ja auch den edlen Stoff vom Heinz bekommen.
> 
> Mit einem geschulten Auge findet man auch auf ebay und in Kleinanzeigen echte Schätze zu fairen Preisen oder „sogar billiger als fair”.




Georg, ich mache hier keine "Anspielungen". Wir sehen doch was Du für geile Ruten und Rollen kaufst und ich behaupte mal Du nimmst dafür keinen Kredit auf.
Und das was ich weitergegeben habe hatte ich schon sehr günstig bekommen.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Dein Freund Heinz

PS.: Jetzt wollen wir uns aber mal wieder dem Dosenmais-Smalltalk widmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei Silstar heißt es glaube ich Diaflex o. Multiflex


Flash heißen sehr viele aus der vermutlichen Mutterfabrik.
Aber stimmt wohl mit Silstar, muss erstmal wieder genau nachschauen welche Blankmarken sie alle generiert haben, da gab es ja noch mehr.

Kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass bei einer echten Kreuzverflechtung aus Kohlefaserbändern längs über den ganzen Blank viele Firmen mit um konnten, denn die Maschine drum herum ist mindestens so aufwendig wie heute eine Dyneema-Spinnereimaschine. D.h. auch sehr teuer mal zu erstellen gewesen.
Heute wickelt Shimano lieber je einlagig für Spiral-X einmal nebeneinander längs, kann man in einigen YT-Videos gut sehen.
Oder Hipower-X weit auseinander zwei Lagen, wie das viele machen.
Das geht vergleichsweise einfach und primitiv zu machen, im Bedarfsfall geht man eben mehrmals hin und her, das ist viel simpler als die Kreuzverflechtung einer Diaflash EX oder Ticamo CPW z.B.

Bisher hab ich genau dazu wie diese Blanks erzeugt wurden, nie ein Video gefunden.
Das ist für mich insofern schon erklärbar, wegen, da kommt man nicht einfach so hinter, also ein mehr oder weniger großes Geheimnis, weil ist nicht einfach in der Verlegung, zudem müssen die Endlosbänder immer zum Umkreis planbleibend ohne Verdrehung, aber den Kreuzungspunkten folgend sich endlos weiterdrehen, und alle mindestens 4 Bänder (oder mehr) gemeinsam sind gegenseitig überkreuzend. Zwangsgläufig muss vorne am geführten Band auch abgewickelt werden, weil alles aufgebrachte ist kreuzweise verflochten und verpresst. Sozusagen eine 4 oder mehrachsige Nähmaschine zudem mit notwendiger straffer Carbonbandspannerei.

Ich habe bei meiner gebrochenen CPW das mal auseinanderpuhlen können mit dem Flash-Geflecht, wirklich ein kleines Carbonwunder.
Wie bei Harrsion VHF, oder Shimano Weiße Yasei auch, da weiß man erst wirklich, was da drin ist, wenn man es sägt, zersplittert und abblättert.
Auch wenn es nur sehr hauchdünnes Material in den Schichten ist.

Dass sowas heute als Imitat auch mit einer Schicht als Ziercarbon außen drauf geklebt werden kann, erschwert die Analyse ein wenig.

Interessant ist dazu auch, dass das Top Produkt von DAM heute, die Effzett Optimus in der ersten Version sowas wie ein Flash Carbon verbaut hat, aber der Hersteller war bei weitem nicht in der Lage, eine plane Oberfläche hin zu bekommen. Wellig, sehr dicke Carbonbänder, ein weiter Technologieabstand.
Wobei dicke Carbonschicht eben auch Vorteile von der Robustheit her hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Der wohnt bei Bremen. Will er ins Watt flüchten?




Nach Westen geht's immer weiter. Zur Not ne Runde rum.


----------



## geomas

Wundersame Welt der Rutenbau-Technologie!






Die hier ist „Kevlar-Braided” - sieht hübsch aus und die Rute ist auch prima für ne alte Matche.
Aber wie genau die das damals Ende der 1980er gebaut haben - ich muß es gar nicht so genau wissen.
Tri-Cast macht wohl auch „geheime Sachen” mit Kohlefaserverbundwerkstoffen (???) fürs Militär.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der vergleichsweise sehr sparsame Schnureinzug von Kapselrollen ist auch das einzige, wa²s mich etwas an ihnen stört. Da ist man mittlerweile doch an bessere Werte gewöhnt. Aber das trifft auf viele alte Haspeln zu. Die "Traktorengetriebe" sind zwar enorm haltbar, aber halt auch elend langsam.



Hierzu nur eine kurze Randbemerkung: Die niedrige Übersetzung bzw. Langsamer Schnureinzug vieler Oldtimer erweist sich bei einfachen, durchgebundenen Montagen, also solchen ohne Wirbel, dann wiederum als praktisch, da so weniger Drall entsteht.
Eigentlich sehr charmant: Die Verwendung einer altmodischen Montage begünstigt sozusagen auch die Verwendung einer altmodischen Rolle.


----------



## geomas

^ die Drallanfälligkeit der durchgebundenen Montagen bestätige ich hiermit ausdrücklich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Die niedrige Übersetzung bzw. Langsamer Schnureinzug vieler Oldtimer erweist sich bei einfachen, durchgebundenen Montagen, also solchen ohne Wirbel, dann wiederum als praktisch, da so weniger Drall entsteht.




Und ich dachte immer der entsteht am Schnurlaufröllchen.....


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hierzu nur eine kurze Randbemerkung: Die niedrige Übersetzung bzw. Langsamer Schnureinzug vieler Oldtimer erweist sich bei einfachen, durchgebundenen Montagen, also solchen ohne Wirbel, dann wiederum als praktisch, da so weniger Drall entsteht.
> Eigentlich sehr charmant: Die Verwendung einer altmodischen Montage begünstigt sozusagen auch die Verwendung einer altmodischen Rolle.


Deswegen schreibe ich ja auch so oft von der "zeitlichen Schlüssigkeit".


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Mit einem geschulten Auge findet man auch auf ebay und in Kleinanzeigen echte Schätze zu fairen Preisen oder „sogar billiger als fair”.


Und das ist das Problem - ich hätte sicher schon riesige Bestände ahlen Angelgelumpes , wenn ich mir zutrauen würde bei ebay Funktionales von Kernschrott zu unterscheiden - gerade alte Achs-, Kapsel-  und Stationärrollen würden es mir antun


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Wundersame Welt der Rutenbau-Technologie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die hier ist „Kevlar-Braided” - sieht hübsch aus und die Rute ist auch prima für ne alte Matche.
> Aber wie genau die das damals Ende der 1980er gebaut haben - ich muß es gar nicht so genau wissen.
> Tri-Cast macht wohl auch „geheime Sachen” mit Kohlefaserverbundwerkstoffen (???) fürs Militär.




Hallo Georg, ich denke die Kreuzwicklung bei der Tri-Cast hat mit den Wicklungen wie Silstar Diaflex oder Shimano Diaflash nichts zu tun. Ich denke das ist eine einfache Verstärkung des Blanks durch eine Kevlar-Faser. Aber wir werden bestimmt noch was dazu hören von Nordlichtangler.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem - ich hätte sicher schon riesige Bestände ahlen Angelgelumpes , wenn ich mir zutrauen würde bei ebay Funktionales von Kernschrott zu unterscheiden - gerade alte Achs-, Kapsel-  und Stationärrollen würden es mir antun


Ich habe da eher das Problem, dass am Ende des Geldes so viel Monat übrig bleibt. Aber was sollte ich mit dem ganzen Zeug? Nur das es auch herumliegt!? Am Ende fischt man aus dem ganzen Wust auch nur wieder, das was man immer nimmt und zieht seinen Stiefel durch. Ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer der entsteht am Schnurlaufröllchen.....



Ich hab mich unklar ausgedrückt, ich meine jenen Drall der Durchgebundenen ist das "Propellern" des Köders beim Einholen, das nicht durcheinander einen Wirbel kompensiert wird
Meine Mitchell 300 z.B. haben ein festes Schnurlaufröllchen und produzieren dennoch weniger Drall als meine aktuellen Daiwas.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Meine Mitchell 300 z.B. haben ein festes Schnurlaufröllchen und produzieren dennoch weniger Drall als meine aktuellen Daiwas.



Dann mußt Du das Schnurlaufröllchen auch mal ölen wenn es festsitzt!  

Liebe Grüße Dein Freund Heinz

PS.: Ich bin Heute so lustig! Irgendwie muß das an den bunten Pillen liegen, Smarties heißen die.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oder einfach ne Posenmontage?
> 
> Ja, Karte für den MLK habe ich, aber die Schaumburger Strecke - nicht bei Hannover.



Was kostet die Tageskarte etc für die Schaumburger Ecke?
Kannst mir ja mal den Link schicken, vllt kann ich mich da reinmogeln.

Im Oktober hab ich zwei Wochen Urlaub und wegen Corona lasse ich noch offen ob ich nach Schweden fahre, oder hier zuhause in meiner Ecke ein paar Ausflüge mache.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mich unklar ausgedrückt, ich meine jenen Drall der Durchgebundenen ist das "Propellern" des Köders beim Einholen, das nicht durcheinander einen Wirbel kompensiert wird



Und wenn du einfach langsamer einkurbelst oder mal nicht anköderst wie im Forellenpuff( da soll der Dreheffekt ja erwünscht sein)?


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann mußt Du das Schnurlaufröllchen auch mal ölen wenn es festsitzt!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Dein Freund Heinz
> 
> PS.: Ich bin Heute so lustig! Irgendwie muß das an den bunten Pillen liegen, Smarties heißen die.


"Von allem nur das Feinste und nie zu viel!"
Keith Richards


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wenn du einfach langsamer einkurbelst oder mal nicht anköderst wie im Forellenpuff( da soll der Dreheffekt ja erwünscht sein)?



das mach ich ohnehin, klar, das mildert den Effekt etwas- ging ja nur darum, den zeitlichen Zusammenhang zwischen Montagetechnik und Rollentechnologie zu illustrieren.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ..oder mal nicht anköderst wie im Forellenpuff...?


Das hab ich jetzt mal überlesen, lieber Prof


----------



## Andal

Gibt eben Köder, die zwurrlen für ihr Leben gerne... Maden, Mais...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt mal überlesen, lieber Prof





Hrhrhrhrhrrrrr.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Gibt eben Köder, die zwurrlen für ihr Leben gerne... Maden, Mais...!



Kann man auch so anködern, dass sie nicht bzw. fast nicht rotieren.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man auch so anködern, dass sie nicht bzw. fast nicht rotieren.


...oder man lässt sich einfach Zeit, hantiert mit Ruhe ... genießt den Tag.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder man lässt sich einfach Zeit, hantiert mit Ruhe ... genießt den Tag.


Oder man angelt einfach und schiebt die Montage regelmäßig hoch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder man lässt sich einfach Zeit, hantiert mit Ruhe ... genießt den Tag.




Genau.
Die eilige FoPu-Kilo-mach-Propellerei müssen wir den Jungs noch abgewöhnen.


----------



## Andal

Einfach ist einfach das Zauberwort. L.m.a.A. du schnöde Welt - I'll do it my way!


----------



## Mescalero

Einer unserer Vereinsseen lag ein Jahr trocken weil der Deich marode war und saniert werden musste. Das wurde letztes Jahr gemacht und im Herbst lief der See wieder voll. Im Frühjahr wurde besetzt und seit dem Wochenende ist wieder „offen“.
Ende letzter Woche war ich zum Gucken da und sah viele kleine Fische an der Oberfläche nach Fressbarem picken, auf den ersten Blick Ukels.

Heute war ich mit Rute am See und wollte Ukelei stippen. Es wurde mit einem Bleak-Futter von Timarmix angefüttert, es gab massig der kleinen Fische aber kaum Bisse auf Made. Ich habe diese dann halbiert und konnte ein paar Fische fangen. Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder mal Teig probiert, damit ging überhaupt nichts.
Die Fische schienen ausschließlich von der Wasseroberfläche zu fressen, mit einer ganz kurzen Rute habe ich dann auf Sicht geangelt und den Köder ganz oben hingehalten, jetzt bissen sie wie verrückt.

Nur Ukelei sind das nicht! Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen ratlos. Es müssen eigentlich Jungfische sein, so kleine Dinger hat sicher niemand besetzt. Aber welche Art?
Am Ende hatte ich mehr als zwanzig davon. Ein Karpfen schwamm immer wieder vor meinen Füßen herum und ich habe jedes Mal brav die Made angehoben und gewartet bis er weg war. Als ich gerade ein Kippchen gedreht habe, war das Vieh wieder da und biss in meine halbe Made. Ein paar Minuten hielt das Vorfach....dann hat er einen kleineren Gang rein und Gas gegeben, peng!

Wer kennt den Fisch?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nachtrag: dieses Exemplar sieht verhältnismäßig schlank aus, die meisten anderen waren kompakter, eher wie ein klassischer Karpfen in Miniaturausführung.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe eben noch ein Bild gefunden....jetzt ist es klarer.
Die unvollständigen Schuppenreihen waren mir entgangen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Tri-Cast macht wohl auch „geheime Sachen” mit Kohlefaserverbundwerkstoffen (???) fürs Militär.



Tri-Cast oder Die-Fast - wer weiß das schon genau?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Wundersame Welt der Rutenbau-Technologie!
> Die hier ist „Kevlar-Braided” - sieht hübsch aus und die Rute ist auch prima für ne alte Matche.


Der Blank sieht nach einer Schutzverstärkung mit zusätzlichen aufgewickelten Netz aus Kevlarband aus, das trägt aber nicht wirklich über die Länge mit.
Dahinter steckt das Ziel, mit solchen symetrischen Kreuzwicklungen ein Schutzkorsett zu verpassen, mehr so gegen Crashen durch Unfall und Eindrücken von außen.
Das kann Kevlar sehr gut, bei vielen anderen berühmten Blanks wird der ganze Blank damit überwebt und ist damit gut darunter versteckt, funktioniert auch gut,
gegen zurückschießende Grundbleie, Blinker usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Unterschied ist mal kurz gesagt folgender:
Die Doppelhelix ist so charakterisiert, eine mit  4fach 6fach oder 8fach Fäden dann mit entsprechend mehr sich gegenseitig einfach umschließender Bänder.





Verflochten ist aber viel schwieriger auch in der Beschreibung.
Ich bin über die Dissertation von Frieda Nugel, Die Schraubenlinie, Dissertation Universität Halle-Wittenberg 1912 dahingekommen.
Die frühe Mathematik kennt die Oskulierende Schraubenlinie, das ist sogar ein stehenden Begriff.
Verflochten heiß aber permanent wieder kreuzend, nicht nur ein paar mal.

Dann ist mir die Strickliesel eingefallen, das ist diese kleine Holzstrickpuppe, die eine regelmäßig-symetrische Strickwurst erzeugen kann.
Genau sowas entspricht einem 3d-verwoben geflashten Blank ohne weiteren Träger, nur dass da die Fäden eben gerade ungeknickt und tangential plan ausgerichtet bleiben müssen und das ganze auch noch gut gespannt aufgebracht werden muss.
Gibt einen kleinen Eindruck, wie eine solche Carbonwurst auf einem inneren Stahlmandrel erzeugt werden könnte, und danach im Ofen hart gebrannt.


----------



## Tobias85

@TobBok:
Kurzinfo und Online-Kaufmöglichkeit

Warum die Preise Online etwas anders sind und ob vor Ort ggf. noch ein Zuschlag für die Verkaufsstelle dazukommt, das weiß ich leider nicht.

@Mescalero: Junge Karpfen bilden doch ihre Barteln erst mit ein paar cm aus, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ich hatte mal eine Wasserpflanze aus einem großen niedersächsischen Binnensee mitgenommen für meinen Mini-Teich. Zuhause hab ich daran dann Eier entdeckt und später sind gtatsächklich einige Karpfen geschlüpft und auch 'groß' geworden. Die sahen deinen Fotos verdammt ähnlich.


----------



## hester

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist mal kurz gesagt folgender:
> Die Doppelhelix ist so charakterisiert, eine mit  4fach 6fach oder 8fach Fäden dann mit entsprechend mehr sich gegenseitig einfach umschließender Bänder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verflochten ist aber viel schwieriger auch in der Beschreibung.
> Ich bin über die Dissertation von Frieda Nugel, Die Schraubenlinie, Dissertation Universität Halle-Wittenberg 1912 dahingekommen.
> Die frühe Mathematik kennt die Oskulierende Schraubenlinie, das ist sogar ein stehenden Begriff.
> Verflochten heiß aber permanent wieder kreuzend, nicht nur ein paar mal.
> 
> Dann ist mir die Strickliesel eingefallen, das ist diese kleine Holzstrickpuppe, die eine regelmäßig-symetrische Strickwurst erzeugen kann.
> Genau sowas entspricht einem 3d-verwoben geflashten Blank ohne weiteren Träger, nur dass da die Fäden eben gerade ungeknickt und tangential plan ausgerichtet bleiben müssen und das ganze auch noch gut gespannt aufgebracht werden muss.
> Gibt einen kleinen Eindruck, wie eine solche Carbonwurst auf einem inneren Stahlmandrel erzeugt werden könnte, und danach im Ofen hart gebrannt.


Sehr interessantes Thema.
Oben Daiwa Shogun Fliegenrute, unten Whisker Kevlar, was immer das bedeuten möge.


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler Sehr interessante Ausführungen und Erläuterungen zur Rutentechnologie, top!
Hg
Mini


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen ratlos. E



Eindeutig Karpfen... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eindeutig Karpfen... .



Jupp.


----------



## Mescalero

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eindeutig Karpfen... .


Ja. Am Wasser waren mir die Schuppen nicht aufgefallen, trotz Brille. Erst zu Hause auf dem vergrößerten Foto. 
Hübsche Fische, wenn sie so klein sind!


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja. Am Wasser waren mir die Schuppen nicht aufgefallen, trotz Brille. Erst zu Hause auf dem vergrößerten Foto.
> Hübsche Fische, wenn sie so klein sind!



Lieber Mescalero,

Herrliche Farben! Bei Dir sind selbst Babykarpfen oder Ukeleien so bunt und farbenprächtig, das ich beginne zu glauben, das Dein Avatarbild garnicht verfremdet ist, sondern eine Farbaufnahme nach dem Leben- ist in Deiner Gegend mal ein Meteor oder so niedergegangen?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Die gefallen mir auch und bezahlbar sind sie auch:









						Dobbers
					

Alle dobbers zijn vervaardigd uit balsa hout en zijn afgelakt met hoogwaardige lak. De drijflichamen en de onder antennes zijn afgewerkt in hoog glans en de boven antennes zijn voorzien van een matte lak om schittering in de zon te voorkomen en dus beter zichtbaar te zijn in het water.




					www.mijnwebwinkel.nl
				



[/URL]

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

@Minimax 
Im Gegensatz zu dem Avatar sind die Fischbilder tatsächlich „out of the phone“ ohne Kontrastveränderung oder so, nur die Größe wurde zurechtgeschnitten. Es ist allerdings ein chinesisches Billigtelefon, wahrscheinlich ein Samsung Nachbau und die fotografieren nach meinem Empfinden etwas „bunter“ als z.B. mein altes (r.i.p.) iphone SE. Dessen Sonykamera hat astrein farbtreue Superbilder geschossen.


----------



## Tricast

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Im Gegensatz zu dem Avatar sind die Fischbilder tatsächlich „out of the phone“ ohne Kontrastveränderung oder so, nur die Größe wurde zurechtgeschnitten. Es ist allerdings ein chinesisches Billigtelefon, wahrscheinlich ein Samsung Nachbau und die fotografieren nach meinem Empfinden etwas „bunter“ als z.B. mein altes (r.i.p.) iphone SE. Dessen Sonykamera hat astrein farbtreue Superbilder geschossen.



neinnein, Lieber Mescalero,  ich wollte keinerlei Manipulation insinuieren, es war ein etwas korkenzieherartiges Kompliment zu Den schön gefärbten Fischen die Du fängst, entschuldige wenn Dies falsch rüberkam!
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Keine Grundeln in Sicht, angele mit Madenkorb. Plötz und Kammschupper gab's und auch ne Güster ließ sich eben bliccen. Die alte Tri-Cast Feederrute begeistert mich immer mehr. Eben gab es als 4. Art nen Ükel.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri an die See!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ... und auch ne* Güster* ließ sich eben* bliccen*.


Oh, aargh, uh, Geo, sowas hast Du doch echt nicht nötig...


----------



## geomas

Dumme Wortspiele sind integraler Bestandteil meiner Identität. So!


----------



## Andal

Endlich Bilder vom Erlkönig ... die neue Friedfischanglerkleidung der Saison 2021......


----------



## geomas

Bin heute Abend vorbei an einem seltsamen Ding







zu meiner Grundel-Angelstelle gelatscht, richtig motiviert und so. Leider brummte an der Angelstelle ein Kompressor und blos bluste blies Luft in ein noch schlaffes SUP-Board und gleich drei Spinnangler rigten ihre Peitschen auf. Hmmm.
Also weiter. 

Bin dann an einem Swim gelandet, der mir Wasserseitig gefiel, leider war das Ufer mit Steinbrocken befestigt - sowas mag ich gar nicht. 





Hab dennoch aufgebaut. Das Stativ benutze ich meist ohne den Querträger. Das Teil gefällt mir ganz gut.

Neulich hatte ich ja über die Schnur gemosert, die ich bisher an dieser Rute nutzte. Da ich heute mit den berüchtigten Mecklenburger Kampfgüstern rechnen mußte, ging ich auf Nummer sicher und montierte eine Rolle, die mit taufrischer Daiwa Sensor brown von der Großspule gefüllt war. Diese Mono trägt offiziell 6lb (2,7kg) bei einem Durchmesser von 0,24mm und besticht in der Praxis durch unbedingte Zuverlässigkeit und auch den erstaunlich günstigen Preis.
Dummerweise konnte ich sämtliche kleine Madenkörbe nicht lokalisieren und nutzte ein Vari-Weight-Modell etwas größer als geplant. Das Vorfach (zunächst mit einem 10er Owner Chinta) war als Helikopter-Rig montiert.

Gleich der erste Wurf mit den alten Pinkies im Körbchen und drei Maden am Haken brachte einen Zupfer, aber keinen Fisch. 
Es meldeten sich dann aber schnell Plötz und Barsch (die Fluviatilis-Ausführung), ne Güster kam dazu und dann noch ein Ükel. 
Die besten Plötz, Barsch und Bliccas mögen knapp über 20cm groß oder klein gewesen sein, der Ükel arbeitet derzeit noch an den 20cm.
Nach etlichen Fischen war nach einem Biß plötzlich das Vorfach durch, wie durchgeschnitten. Hmm - vielleicht ein Räuber mit scharfen Zähnen oder ne ungüstig positionierte Muschel?

Es wurde langsam düster und ich habe nicht ein neues Vorfach geknüpft, sondern aus Neugierde auf ein fertiges Vorfach zurückgegriffen. 
20er Haken am 0,145er Vorfach, ein „Rig” von Matrix, wovon mir einen Händler mal ne Schaumstoffscheibe voll mitgeschickt hat (er konnte nicht liefern, was als verfügbar gekennzeichnet war und er „hat einen draufgelegt”).
Das 1m lange Vorfach habe ich auf etwa 35cm gekürzt, an den Haken kam ne agile Made. Gab fix nen Kammschupper, habs dann mit 2 Maden an dem Häkchen probiert und wurde mit einem schönen Brassen von 48cm belohnt. 

Die alte „Trophy Feeder”-Rute ist wirklich toll: kleine Fische fühlen sich groß an und größere Fänge nicht zu groß. 





Die heute benutzte Shimano AERO GTM 3010 paßt gut zu der Rute, auch ne 4010 wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht fehl am Platze.
Das nur, weil das Thema ja heute aufkam.





Tja, den Anblick habe ich an den anderen Angelstellen abends nicht. Vielleicht gehe ich öfters zum heute besuchten Swim.
5 Arten gefangen, keine Grundeln (habe aber einen Tipp bekommen, wo sie massig auftreten sollen - etwa 2km flußabwärts), das war ne runde Sache.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Endlich Bilder vom Erlkönig ... die neue Friedfischanglerkleidung der Saison 2021......



Sehr schön, aber das Gaff sieht stumpf aus.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Endlich Bilder vom Erlkönig ... die neue Friedfischanglerkleidung der Saison 2021......


Krawatte wird bei schlechtem Wetter unter ZWEITEM Hemdknopf eingesteckt, , und nicht irgendwo schnoddrig auf Bauchnabelhöhe reingestopft, Potztausendkreuzsackermentnocheins! Was stimmt mit den jungen Leuten heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr?!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Krawatte wird bei schlechtem Wetter unter ZWEITEM Hemdknopf eingesteckt, , und nicht irgendwo schnoddrig auf Bauchnabelhöhe reingestopft, Potztausendkreuzsackermentnocheins! Was stimmt mit den jungen Leuten heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr?!


Aus diesem Grund bevorzuge ich das Ascott vor dem Langbinder. Da kommen solche Faux Pas nicht vor.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund bevorzuge ich das Ascott vor dem Langbinder. Da kommen solche Faux Pas nicht vor.



Herrje, regt mich halt auf. Ansonsten ist der junge Mann tiptop shipshape, und ehrlich gesagt ist die breite Seidenkrawatte mit dem tollen Canaletto-Blau wirklich ein Hingucker, und betont das ganze perfekte Country Ensemble erfrischend und doch klassisch, indem es den Stil dezent aufbricht. Hab vielleicht überreagiert.
Aber ein Besuch beim Barbier würde dem jungen Mann vielleicht trotzdem nichts schaden!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ein Besuch beim Barbier würde dem jungen Mann vielleicht trotzdem nichts schaden!


Bruder @Kochtopf wird dem auch zustimmen können.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Bruder @Kochtopf wird dem auch zustimmen können.


Haha, bei dem gibt es nichts mehr zum frisieren. 2mm Kurzhaarfrisur. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Meine Worte. Der hat den Vorteil auch erkannt.


----------



## Tobias85

Das Bild vom Sonnenuntergang über der Warnow ist großartig @geomas, da würde ich mich auch direkt hinsetzen.  Petri natürlich zu dem üppigen Brassen und den 'Beifängen'

Und lieber Minimax: Wortspiele sind doch nur dann wirklich schlecht, wenn es sich um Namen von Friseursalons handelt. Nagut, einige andere sonst auch. Aber die von unserem Geo gehören doch immer zu den Besseren. Kleine Sahnehäubchen in seinen Berichten für den Aufmerksamen Leser, die mir schon öfter aufgefallen sind und die ich als Verfechter solcher Wortspiele sehr schätze.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas,
ein toller Bericht mit herrlichen Bildern- und ein schönes Panorama von "whatever swims along" in Deiner Hansestadt.
Was Meinst Du, was wäre das Ergebnis, wenn Du mal auf größere oder spezifische Köder setzt- das riecht alles sehr nach
tollen Barschen (auf coarse Mthode, fair and square!) mit einem dicke, fetten, Tauwurm am Bobber?


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das Bild vom Sonnenuntergang über der Warnow ist großartig @geomas, da würde ich mich auch direkt hinsetzen.  Petri natürlich zu dem üppigen Brassen und den 'Beifängen'
> 
> Und lieber Minimax: Wortspiele sind doch nur dann wirklich schlecht, wenn es sich um Namen von Friseursalons handelt. Nagut, einige andere sonst auch. Aber die von unserem Geo gehören doch immer zu den Besseren. Kleine Sahnehäubchen in seinen Berichten für den Aufmerksamen Leser, die mir schon öfter aufgefallen sind und die ich als Verfechter solcher Wortspiele sehr schätze.









Passend dazu


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und lieber Minimax: Wortspiele sind doch nur dann wirklich schlecht, wenn es sich um Namen von Friseursalons handelt. Nagut, einige andere sonst auch.



Seltsam, gerade Die könnens nicht lassen, und sie machen Fürchterliches (Haar-Monie ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs). Ich vermute, die Friseur-Wortspielerei wurde gleichzeitig mit dem Gratis-Kaffee eingeführt. Kriege ich nen Kaffee während ich auf Facon, Ohren Frei, warte, bin ich bereit über so manche missglückte Poesie hinwegzusehen.

In meiner Kindheit im Ruhrgebiet gings Samstag zum "Salon Schuhmacher", ER im Herrensalon, SIE im Damensalon (nie dringewesen, tabu)- Da gabs kein Kaffee, aber Praline im Lesezirkelmäppchen und für die Buddies ne Flasche Krom, und immer lustige Diskussionen welche Politiker und und Personen des öffentlichen Lebens aufgeknüpft werden sollten (Alle).
Ich als Knabe habe dieses aussterbende Soziotop klassischer männlicher Rollenmodelle natürlich nur furchtsam, passiv, und fasziniert wahrnehmen dürfen. Eigentlich genauso wie das Anglerboard heute.
Ausserdem glaube ich heute, das der alte Schuhmacher ein Toupet getragen hat.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte, die Wurmangelei vermiesen mir immer wieder kleine Bärschlein. Schlägt man normal an, zieht man dem Fisch den Wurm aus der Gusche, wartet man nur einen Sekundenbruchteil länger haben die quergestreiften Minis den Wurm schon halb verdaut.

Es gibt hier richtig große Barsche (vor ein paar Jahren wurde mal ein Halbmeter nebenan gefangen, so die Erinnerung nicht trügt), aber es gibt auch zahllose Spinnangler und Aalangler ebenfalls. Ich habe es noch nie erlebt, daß ein Spinner/Jigger/Cranker einen halbwegs nennenswerten Barsch gefangen hat. Doch, einmal wurde ich Zeuge - im Winter vom Bellyboat. Die gezielte Angelei mit Tauwurm auf Großbarsch scheint mir nahezu aussichtslos zu sein.

Wo die dicken Brassen sich herumtreiben ist mir auch nicht klar. Eigentlich müßte es hier richtig dicke Brocken geben.
Ich vermute den „Breitling” als Tummelplatz der großen Kaliber. Da hat man ohne Boot keine Chance. 

Für die Feierabendangelei bin ich ganz zufrieden mit den hier gegebenen Möglichkeiten. 
Innerhalb von 10 Minuten kann ich zu Fuß an die 20 Swims erreichen.


----------



## geomas

#friseur

In der alten und schönen Hansestadt Greifswald gab es einst einen Salon „PGH Ostseewelle”, so die Erinnerung nicht trügt.
PGH= Produktionsgenossenschaft des Handwerks
Übliche Namen waren ansonsten Salon Rene, PGH Figaro und derlei mehr.

#wortspiele:
Richtig übel wird mir mittlerweile bei der Verwendung von „Meer” und „See/Seen” als „mehr” und „sehen”. Werbefuzzis beim Geschmackslimbo.
Ne Messe hier nennt sich „Flair am Meer” - auch so ein Tiefpunkt. Passenderweise gibts da größtenteils fragwürdigen Deko-Kram für Leute mit mehr Geld als Geschmack.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Richtig übel wird mir mittlerweile bei der Verwendung von „Meer” und „See/Seen” als „mehr” und „sehen”.


Ah, ah, Jah, oh, Sauerstoff, Sauerstoff, genau, absolut!


----------



## Andal

# angekaute Köder

Bisweilen ist man ja sparsam und/oder hektisch und haut einen Köder nach einem Fehlbiss wieder raus, wie er ist. Grad bei Würmern gerne geübt. Jetzt weiss ich ja, dass es aus Erfahrung keinen Unterschied macht, so lange der Köder noch passabel beieinander ist. Trotzdem habe ich immer den schalen Geschmack vom "angebissenen Schnitzel" am Gaumen.

Wie haltet ihr es? Immer frisch, oder tut's schon noch?


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> # angekaute Köder
> 
> Bisweilen ist man ja sparsam und/oder hektisch und haut einen Köder nach einem Fehlbiss wieder raus, wie er ist. Grad bei Würmern gerne geübt. Jetzt weiss ich ja, dass es aus Erfahrung keinen Unterschied macht, so lange der Köder noch passabel beieinander ist. Trotzdem habe ich immer den schalen Geschmack vom "angebissenen Schnitzel" am Gaumen.
> 
> Wie haltet ihr es? Immer frisch, oder tut's schon noch?



Mit Wurm angele ich eher selten, als Kind habe ich mit den selbstgesuchten Würmern geknausert wie Sau und auch mit dem letzten Zipfel noch Minibarsche und „Wietings” gefangen.
Bei Maden/Pinkies sollte zumindest noch „Leben” in den Krabblern sein.
Gerne quetsche ich Mais/Erbsen leicht, damit sie wie angeknabbert wirken. Da gibts öfters noch nen Biß, wenn sonst schon Ruhe war.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> # angekaute Köder
> 
> Bisweilen ist man ja sparsam und/oder hektisch und haut einen Köder nach einem Fehlbiss wieder raus, wie er ist. Grad bei Würmern gerne geübt. Jetzt weiss ich ja, dass es aus Erfahrung keinen Unterschied macht, so lange der Köder noch passabel beieinander ist. Trotzdem habe ich immer den schalen Geschmack vom "angebissenen Schnitzel" am Gaumen.
> 
> Wie haltet ihr es? Immer frisch, oder tut's schon noch?




Ich habe nur drei Köder,
die ich häufig genug Fische, um dazu Stellung zu nehmen.

Tauwürmer, aber auch Dendros, da bin ich faul, gerne lasse ich angeknabbertes am Haken, oder setze darüber auch einen Frischen Wurm. Das mag mit der Trägheit,
die mich oft beim Nachtangeln überfällt, zusammenhängen, vielleicht auch mit dem schleimigen widerstand der größeren Würmer.  Tauis machen mich ohnehin misstrauisch, zwar sind sie fette köstliche Brocken, aber auch lahm und langweilig im Wasser. 

Maden- beköder ich immer wieder frisch. Ich hab genug davon, und zwar sind sie selten entsprechend der Natur meiner Angelei selten "ausgezuzelt" aber sobald der weitaus empfindlichere Caster zerstört ist, wird frisch aufgezogen. Frische, pralle, dralle Maden sind besser als ausgelutschte, oder ermüdete. Ohnehin sollte man Lebendköder immer in "fighting condition" erhalten.

Meine geliebten Tulipwürfel sind scheinbar einfach- entweder der Brocken ist ab, oder dran. Stimmt aber so nicht. (Herrje, ich habe extra Photos gemacht, die ich nun nicht mehr finde, ich trags nach) Kommt der Würfel mit kleinen AUsbruchstellen, Kratern an den Kanten zurück, weiss ich, das mein Wild nicht präsent oder interessiert ist. Das sind kleinere Spezies. Also ziehe ich weiter, oder wechsele den Zielfisch und schalte auf Made oder Maiskorn bei entsprechend reduzierter Hakengrösse.
Kommt der Würfel so zurück (Sorry, hier müsste ein Bild stehen- stellt euch nen Tulipwürfel vor, der fast sauber halbiert ist, mit nem gezacktem Cut wie der Beinstummel von nem Bikinimädchen im Weissen Hai, nur in klein) Das ist mein Signal, das an der Stelle Johnnies vorhanden und aktiv sind- ich werde also bleiben: Umso mehr, weil es, wenn ich auf halbierte Würfel achte, es ein langer, heisser bissloser Tag war, und mir ein solch halbierter Würfel die Chance auf den Zielfisch gewährt- auch wenn es dann ein Kleiner werden wird (Oma Minimax hat immer gesagt, ein richtiger Junge ist auch einen ganzen Pfannekuchen)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Mescalero 
Ich finde es immer wider fazinierend welche noch so kleinen Fische du fängst und uns damit ein lächeln ins Gesicht zauberst. 
Danke an dieser Stelle und Petri zum Karpfennachwuchs.

Aktuell kann ich leider nichts berichten da ich nicht ans Wasser komme und Zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt bin. Die Pegel sind zudem gestiegen und steigen noch hier an Bayerns Flüssen da wäre nur der Weg zu den Vereinsseen erfolgreich. Mal sehen evtl kann man ne Stunde irgendwie frei machen im Terminkalender.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die heute benutzte Shimano AERO GTM 3010 paßt gut zu der Rute, auch ne 4010 wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht fehl am Platze


der einzige unterschied bei den beiden sollte eigentlich nur die Spulen Größe sein, bei mir passt die Spule einer 3000 auch auf eine 5010 (und umgekehrt) ebenso klappt es bei 6010 -8010, bei den BR Modellen 5010-8010 (4010 habe ich leider nicht) ist der Rollenkörper der selbe, der unterschied ist von klein zu groß nur der Rotor


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Wo die dicken Brassen sich herumtreiben ist mir auch nicht klar. Eigentlich müßte es hier richtig dicke Brocken geben.




Da würde ich es durchaus mal nachts versuchen.
Große Brachsen sind Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da würde ich es durchaus mal nachts versuchen.
> Große Brachsen sind Nachtschwärmer.


Ganz im Gegensatz zu unserem geo ^^


----------



## Tricast

Ist er jetzt verschollen? Hat die Nordsee ihn geholt? Oder ist er immer noch am filetieren? Wo steckt Wuemmehunter?

Gruß Heinz

Jetzt aber wieder Dosenmais-Smalltalk


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri an die Warnoff @geomas !
Tolle Fotos! Anscheinend kann man in diesen Tagen keine Wasserbilder ohne SUP mehr schießen, die Dinger sind mittlerweile überall.

Im Frühjahr überholte mich jemand, als ich mit dem Rad in die Stadt fuhr, auf einem SUP mit Rollen! Ich kannte die Sportskanone und habe ihm ein Gespräch ans Knie genagelt. 
Er meinte, für die kurze Feierabendrunde paddelt er lieber auf dem Radweg, anstatt das Brett aufs und Neopren etc. ins Auto zu räumen und die 15km zum See zu fahren. Verrückt. Das „Paddel“ sah aus wie ein überdimensionaler Trommelstock mit Gummipömpel.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @TobBok:
> Kurzinfo und Online-Kaufmöglichkeit
> 
> Warum die Preise Online etwas anders sind und ob vor Ort ggf. noch ein Zuschlag für die Verkaufsstelle dazukommt, das weiß ich leider nicht.


Ich hab ja schon immer gedacht, dass unsere Gebühren-Tabellen mit den Zusatzkosten für ESK, MK und Elbe kompliziert sind, aber das ist echt .... spannend. 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Wer kennt den Fisch?
> Nachtrag: dieses Exemplar sieht verhältnismäßig schlank aus, die meisten anderen waren kompakter, eher wie ein klassischer Karpfen in Miniaturausführung.


Sieht aus wie nen kleiner Karpfen. Kleine Karauschen sehen ähnlich aus, haben aber diesen schwarzen Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel.
Junge Giebel sind deutlich grauer.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> # angekaute Köder
> 
> Bisweilen ist man ja sparsam und/oder hektisch und haut einen Köder nach einem Fehlbiss wieder raus, wie er ist. Grad bei Würmern gerne geübt. Jetzt weiss ich ja, dass es aus Erfahrung keinen Unterschied macht, so lange der Köder noch passabel beieinander ist. Trotzdem habe ich immer den schalen Geschmack vom "angebissenen Schnitzel" am Gaumen.
> 
> Wie haltet ihr es? Immer frisch, oder tut's schon noch?


#angekauteKöder
#Wurmfetzen

Es kommt immer drauf an, was da genau los ist....
Wenn der Wurm total zerpfleddert ist, wechsele ich ihn aus.
Aber solange die Stücke noch einigermaßen in Takt sind, werfe ich sie wieder aus.
Hin und wieder zerreißt ein Fisch den Wurm in der Mitte - den weniger lebendigen Teil entferne ich, durchsteche das lebendige Stück und werfe es aus.
Und wenn der Wurm nur aufgebissen ist, aber nicht in Stücke zerlegt, fixiere ich die zerbissenen Stücke noch einmal.

Wurmschaschlik ist nicht umsonst ein guter Köder!
In der Elbe hat mir das Aal gebracht. In Celle biss die Schleie auf einen solchen Wurm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues Video:


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Mit jeder Umdrehung des Rotors wird die Schnur verdreht (so denke ich mir das) und mit einer Rolle mit kleiner Spule brauche ich mehr Umdrehungen um die Schnur einzuholen. Deshalb bevorzuge ich etwas größere Spulendurchmesser. Aber die Größe der Rolle sollte schon zur Rute und zur Angelart passen, keine Frage.
> Diese kleinen Rollen habe ich früher oft am FOPU gesehen und auch selber eine 1000er Stradic gefischt; die wurden aber aussortiert.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Hmm... Die These hat mich irgendwie nicht losgelassen. Darum jetzt aktuell im Zulauf eine Shimano Aero GTM 3000 mit Ersatzspule im neuwertigen Zustand. Wenn alles da ist mache ich mal den direkten Vergleich zur Super Aero 1000 Gt und Aero 1010 GT XT 7.... Ich sags ja Shimano und der Modell-Dschungel...


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Lass Dich nicht Verrückt machen von wegen Modell-Dsungel oder willst Du Rollensammler werden? Bei der Serie liegst Du schon richtig, vielmehr braucht der Ükelianer nicht.*

Gruß Heinz 

PS.: jetzt müssen wir Dir nur noch eine, oder besser zwei Centrepin´s verkaufen, dann bist Du ein vollwertiges Mitglied im exklusiven Club der Freunde des "Dosenmais-Smalltalk". 

 *Außer er fischt gerne mit Rollen deren Schnurlaufröllchen festsitzt.


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> @skyduck : Lass Dich nicht Verrückt machen von wegen Modell-Dsungel oder willst Du Rollensammler werden? Bei der Serie liegst Du schon richtig, vielmehr braucht der Ükelianer nicht.*
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> PS.: jetzt müssen wir Dir nur noch eine, oder besser zwei Centrepin´s verkaufen, dann bist Du ein vollwertiges Mitglied im exklusiven Club der Freunde des "Dosenmais-Smalltalk".
> 
> *Außer er fischt gerne mit Rollen deren Schnurlaufröllchen festsitzt.


Centrepin finde ich prinzipiell eigentlich richtig gut. Da fehlt mir aber das passende Gewässer zu. Habe ich in meiner Jugend tatsächlich gefischt an einem kleinen Flüsschen, da machte das richtig Sinn und war auch echt toll. Aber an meinen jetzigen Gewässern (Ruhr und Werse) sehe ich da nict den wirklichen Einsatzbereich da es da oftmals mehr auf Wurfweite ankommt und die pin ihre Vorteile auf Grund der Gewässergröße gar nicht ausspielen kann. Aber ich stehe ja noch am (Wieder)Anfang und vielleicht erschließe ich noch ein passendes Gewässer (Was hier mitten im Pott nicht wirklich einfach ist). Dann habe ich sie auf dem Zettel. Aber für dem Moment habe ich mein Budget für diesen Monat schon arg strapaziert für den Plan wieder mal leicht auf Friedfisch zu gehen ( Rute, Rollen, Waggler, viel Kleinzeug und reichlich Blei  ) BTW gerade ist die Ledgermaster von Drennan angekommen, sieht echt super aus vom Zustand und macht mich schon ganz wuschig, kann aber frühestens am WE mal zum Wasser.

Danke nochmal an alle für die tolle Aufnahme und super Unterstützung!!!

VG
Dirk


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Centrepin finde ich prinzipiell eigentlich richtig gut. Da fehlt mir aber das passende Gewässer zu. Dirk


Die Pins werden dir ja nicht schlecht von rumliegen. Maximal putzen, neu schmieren und irgendwann geht es weiter mit dem "ollen Zeug". Wie bei den meinen. Die sind am Rhein auch relativ, bis total sinnlos.


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Wenn man nicht so unbedarft und untalentiert ist wie ich dann kann man auch mit der Pin ansehnliche Entfernungen erreichen. Hier kommt dann der "Wallis Cast" zum tragen, aber das bekomme ich nicht geregelt.

Gruß Heinz

Jetzt aber wieder zum Dosenmais-Smalltalk


----------



## geomas

Pfff, habe die gründlich verlegten kleinen Feederbombs (aerodynamische Madenkörbe von Drennan) gefunden und auch gleich noch sehr günstige Restposten der kleinsten Größe (12g gibts jetzt nicht mehr) bestellt.

Und der Postbote brachte „Ohne Schwimmer - Angeln mit Swing- und Quivertip” von Wolf-Bernd Wiemer und Walter Kaiser (Limpert 1988). 
Zwischenüberschriften wie „Bibbern im Stillwasser” lassen mein Herz hüpfen.
Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist (neben einem Tippfehler - habe ein Auge dafür) ist ein „Ledger Master” - nein, nicht die schnieke Drennan-Rute im Besitz von Skyduck, sondern ein dreieckiges Stück Kunststoff.
Kennt jemand so etwas von früher?


----------



## Tobias85

skyduck schrieb:


> Centrepin finde ich prinzipiell eigentlich richtig gut. Da fehlt mir aber das passende Gewässer zu.



Haben ist besser als brauchen und das passende Gewässer findet sich schon irgendwo


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist (neben einem Tippfehler - habe ein Auge dafür) ist ein „Ledger Master” - nein, nicht die schnieke Drennan-Rute im Besitz von Skyduck, sondern ein dreieckiges Stück Kunststoff.
> Kennt jemand so etwas von früher?


Sagt mir jetzt ehrlich rein gar nichts, was damit gemeint sein soll.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Buch. Es gibt wenige brauchbare Angelbücher im deutschsprachigen Raum und dann sind sie meistens älteren Datums.
Und "Bibbern im Stillwasser" läßt mich eher an Badevergnügen im Winter denken.
Dein Stück dreieckiges Kunststoff "Ledger Master" kommt das in dem Buch vor?

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Und jetzt wieder Dosenmais-Smalltalk


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Kennt jemand so etwas von früher?



Nöö - aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es ein frühes Taget Board ist.
Vielleicht soetwas...?


			Farnham Angling Society - Fantastic fishing on the Hampshire/Surrey/Berkshire Borders for Carp, Catfish, Pike and all Coarse and Game species


----------



## Mescalero

In unserer Gegend gibt unzählige kleine Bäche, manche haben noch nicht einmal einen richtigen Namen. Leider waren und sind die nie von wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und es gibt auch keinen Pächter, das Angeln ist also ein bisschen semilegal.
Und es gibt ein massives Biberproblem (eigentlich Nutria oder Bisam). Die bauen alle 50 Meter einen Damm und manchmal fällt der Bereich dahinter trocken, angrenzende Flächen werden geflutet und der Bach segementiert und undurchgängig - was für den Fischbestand blöd ist.

Wie auch immer, an einem dieser Minibäche habe ich heute geangelt, ohne einen speziellen Zielfisch im Sinn. Mit kleinem Geschirr und Made. Ziemlich schnell konnten zwei Rotaugen gelandet werden und danach war Feierabend, es hatte sich ausgeplötzt. Es bissen nämlich nur noch Döbel. Ich hatte sicher ein Dutzend am Haken, der auf dem Foto war einer der größeren.
Von einer Brücke konnte ich auch Specimen sehen, so an die 50cm geschätzt, was ich für beachtlich halte angesichts des Minibaches, der stellenweise kaum einen Meter breit ist. Die mit Abstand meisten Fische waren aber höchstens halb so groß. Vielleicht kommen die Brocken auch aus dem Hausbach - die Mündung ist nur 200m entfernt.

Auf dem Foto sieht man den normalen Wasserstand, auf dem anderen einen gefluteten Bereich.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es ein frühes Taget Board ist.


Target Boards waren ja in der Dekade rund um den Jahrtausendwechsel schwer in aller Munde. Eine, wie ich finde sehr sinnvolle Erfindung. Nur leider tut man sie sich selber nur viel zu selten an. Zwingen sie einen doch, dass man den lieben langen Angeltag immer konsequent in einer Linie sitzt und maximal aufmerksam zu Werke geht...!


----------



## geomas

So, ich habe mal fix zur Illustration die erwähnten Feederbombs* und die Vari-Weight-Madenkörbe sowie einen alten Inline-Madenkorb von Fox geknipst und man sieht auch noch ein Foto und ein paar Zeilen zum Ledger-Master.
Das ist hoffentlich okay so - ein Repro wollte ich nicht machen.

Diese Dreiecks-Dinger meine ich bei Brandungsanglern gesehen zu haben, kann mich aber irren.




*) abgebildet sind links Feederbombs mit 45 und 25g, das Fox-Teil hat 14g, die Vari-Weight-Körbchen gibts in diversen Größen und das Gewicht kann man selbst ändern.


----------



## Andal

Ach jetzt...... ein verkleinerter "Sea Boom" - als freigängige Durchlaufhilfe. Neudeutsch ein Nubsie!


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - danke, aber die Targetboards (als „Schutzschild”) werden ausführlich extra behandelt im Buch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gibbet denn kein Bild??


----------



## hester

Ich sitze hier am See und es tut sich mal garnix. Naja, gibt ja schöne Lieder die man trällern kann.


----------



## Andal

hester schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier am See und es tut sich mal garnix. Naja, gibt ja schöne Lieder die man trällern kann.
> Anhang anzeigen 352481


"Sing nicht zu laut, mein treuer Freund, denn der Fisch ist in Gefahr...!"


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> @skyduck : Wenn man nicht so unbedarft und untalentiert ist wie ich dann kann man auch mit der Pin ansehnliche Entfernungen erreichen. Hier kommt dann der "Wallis Cast" zum tragen, aber das bekomme ich nicht geregelt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> Jetzt aber wieder zum Dosenmais-Smalltalk



Hier konnte ich einiges von meinen Opa abschauen und ausprobieren, selbst das Fliegenfischen auf Rotaugen und Rotfedern habe ich in meiner Jugend an der Werse schon praktiziert. Ob ich allerdings heute noch nur noch einen meiner damals gefühlten "Supermann-Würfe" hinbekommen würde halte ich für fraglich. Wahrscheinlich würde es eher mit Totalschaden enden, also sowohl beim Gerät wie bei mir


----------



## Mescalero

Diese dreieckigen Booms nutzen die Welsangler auch. 

Ich ergänze mal die Fotos in meinem Beitrag oben, Netz geht ausnahmsweise wieder.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und der Postbote brachte „Ohne Schwimmer - Angeln mit Swing- und Quivertip” von Wolf-Bernd Wiemer und Walter Kaiser (Limpert 1988).
> Zwischenüberschriften wie „Bibbern im Stillwasser” lassen mein Herz hüpfen.



Sehr interessant, und wie ich gerade feststellen muss, rar obendrein- herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Band.
 Ob Du mal bei Gelegenheit das Inhaltsverzeichnis als Hintergrund für ein Photo einiger Lieblingsnubsies verwenden könntest?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Mescalero, sieht recht idyllisch aus der Stau-Graben 

@geomas: Eigentlich handelt es sich dabei ja nur um eine Durchlauf-Seitenarmmontage mit Auftriebskörper. Finde ich interessant für krautreiche Stellen, lässt sich sicher auch ohne das Spezialbauteil recht einfach zusammenzimmern.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> In unserer Gegend gibt unzählige kleine Bäche, manche haben noch nicht einmal einen richtigen Namen. Leider waren und sind die nie von wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und es gibt auch keinen Pächter, das Angeln ist also ein bisschen semilegal.
> Und es gibt ein massives Biberproblem (eigentlich Nutria oder Bisam). Die bauen alle 50 Meter einen Damm und manchmal fällt der Bereich dahinter trocken, angrenzende Flächen werden geflutet und der Bach segementiert und undurchgängig - was für den Fischbestand blöd ist.
> 
> Wie auch immer, an einem dieser Minibäche habe ich heute geangelt, ohne einen speziellen Zielfisch im Sinn. Mit kleinem Geschirr und Made. Ziemlich schnell konnten zwei Rotaugen gelandet werden und danach war Feierabend, es hatte sich ausgeplötzt. Es bissen nämlich nur noch Döbel. Ich hatte sicher ein Dutzend am Haken, der auf dem Foto war einer der größeren.
> Von einer Brücke konnte ich auch Specimen sehen, so an die 50cm geschätzt, was ich für beachtlich halte angesichts des Minibaches, der stellenweise kaum einen Meter breit ist. Die mit Abstand meisten Fische waren aber höchstens halb so groß. Vielleicht kommen die Brocken auch aus dem Hausbach - die Mündung ist nur 200m entfernt.
> 
> Auf dem Foto sieht man den normalen Wasserstand, auf dem anderen einen gefluteten Bereich.
> Anhang anzeigen 352486
> Anhang anzeigen 352487
> Anhang anzeigen 352488


Das sind ja wahre Flussmonster, wenn man sie mit deinen Zielfischen vergleicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri @Mescalero, sieht recht idyllisch aus der Stau-Graben
> 
> @geomas: Eigentlich handelt es sich dabei ja nur um eine Durchlauf-Seitenarmmontage mit Auftriebskörper. Finde ich interessant für krautreiche Stellen, lässt sich sicher auch ohne das Spezialbauteil recht einfach zusammenzimmern.


Bspw. Mit Pilotkugeln oder ähnlichem


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Das sind ja wahre Flussmonster, wenn man sie mit deinen Zielfischen vergleicht.


Na klar! Der Drill hat auch jeweils eine Viertelstunde gedauert.


----------



## Andal

Aber man muss das Wetter jetzt mal ausdrücklich loben!

Im Süden hat es geregnet/regnet es ausgiebig und bei uns steigt der Pegel auf "optimal +" und der Stern prasselt vom Himmel. So etwas ist richtig selten im August. :=


----------



## Kochtopf

Heuer in der Post gewesen, danke für den Hinweis an @Professor Tinca! Er hat zwar nicht meine Fulda beangelt sondern weit Stromaufwärts in der Rhön (ich würde sagen noch Forellen bzw Äschenregion), aber auch er preist den Döbelbestand dort. Ob es fachlich nennenswerten Nährwert hat vermag ichnoch nicht zu beurteilen aber die Liebeserklärung an meine Fulle musste ich einfach haben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352490
> 
> Heuer in der Post gewesen....


Kommt der Postler bei euch nur einmal im Jahr?


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Kommt der Postler bei euch nur einmal im Jahr?


Das musst du seine olle Fragen. Ich kenne "heuer" hierzulande als "heute", was zumindest lt. Wiktionary nicht abwegig ist


----------



## daci7

Andal schrieb:


> Die Pins werden dir ja nicht schlecht von rumliegen. Maximal putzen, neu schmieren und irgendwann geht es weiter mit dem "ollen Zeug". Wie bei den meinen. Die sind am Rhein auch relativ, bis total sinnlos.


Obwohl ich damit liebäugel mal die Pin mit ner Bolo zu vermählen und damit eine super heiße Stelle hier am Rhein zu befischen. Dat ist eine Mündung von einem recht kleinen Wiesenfluss in den Rhein mit knapp vorgelagerter Sandbank. Vor und auf der Sandbank ist entspanntes Feedern mit ~60g möglich  was ja schon recht wenig ist für den Rhein - noch besser geht 40-50g, da dann der Korb ins Rollen kommt und vor allem die Zährte und Nasen wollen bewegte Köder.
Da würde ne recht schwere Trottingmontage ja eigendlich funktionieren können. Muss ja nur so 5-7m raus und könnte mich zur Not noch ein wenig ins kühle Nass stellen.
Mal schauen, ob ich das dieses Jahr noch schaffe...


----------



## geomas

Barsch und Plötz gibt's bisher auf Curry-Made. Gleiche Stelle wie gestern, Technik und Taktik (großes Wort) leicht modifiziert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Heuer in der Post gewesen, danke für den Hinweis an @Professor Tinca! Er hat zwar nicht meine Fulda beangelt sondern weit Stromaufwärts in der Rhön (ich würde sagen noch Forellen bzw Äschenregion), aber auch er preist den Döbelbestand dort. Ob es fachlich nennenswerten Nährwert hat vermag ichnoch nicht zu beurteilen aber die Liebeserklärung an meine Fulle musste ich einfach haben


Seit ihr beide sicher bei dem Titelbild?
Mit dem großen Boot auf dem Fluss in der Forellen bzw. Äschenregion?


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Seit ihr beide sicher bei dem Titelbild?
> Mit dem großen Boot auf dem Fluss in der Forellen bzw. Äschenregion?


Das Buch dreht sich leider nicht ausschließlich um die Döbelhatz an der Fulle, eine Lücke die ich leider nicht füllen können werde


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> um die Döbelhatz an der Fulle, eine Lücke die ich leider nicht füllen können werde


Doch, dazu fällt mir gleich wohl eine Lösung ein ... 

Meine Döbelhatz an der Fulle - Lern und Wanderjahre eines Friedfischanglers,
by Alex, 2022.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Doch, dazu fällt mir gleich wohl eine Lösung ein ...
> 
> Meine Döbelhatz an der Fulle - Lern und Wanderjahre eines Friedfischanglers,
> by Alex, 2022.


Wenn dem so sein sollte erfahrt ihr es als erste (aber ich würde nicht damit rechnen)


----------



## geomas

War wieder schön am Fluß, gab etliche kleine Plötz und Barsche, je ein Ukelei und eine Güster gesellten sich dazu.
Leider kein „besserer Fisch”, aber es geht auch mal ohne. Hatte die Maden und Rest-Pinkies mit Currypulver behandelt.
Die Maden waren wie auf Crack, hyperaktiv, kamen mir aber „dünnhäutig” vor verglichen mit den Pinkies, die jetzt etliche Monate in Sägespänen leben.

Habe nach ein paar Tüdeln umgebaut auf ne klassische Montage, damit gab es keine Verhedderung mehr. Hatte wieder den labberigen, aber praktisch langen Keschersteil („Spaghetti”) mit aber dummerweise ein sehr engmaschiges gummiertes Netz montiert. Das bot so viel Widerstand im Wasser, daß es an dem weichen, langen Kescherstiel fast unbrauchbar war. Naja, das Format der Fische heute schrie auch nicht nach durchgängigem Kescher-Einsatz.

Morgen Abend ist die Zeit vermutlich etwas knapper - vielleicht versuche ich es mal kurz an dem mir gestern benannten Grundel-Hotspot etwas weiter flußabwärts. Dort ist das Ufer durchgängig befestigt (Rostocker Betonidyll) und ich könnte es mit der superkurzen 5.5ft-River-Ambush probieren.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - Petri zu den Döbeln! Der Bach sieht wunderbar aus - ist er offenbar ja auch. 

@hester  - tat sich noch was bei Dir? Das Gewässer ist schon mal ein Hingucker. Das Tripod hatte ich wohl zuletzt auch im Einsatz, das ist schon gut und variabel einsetzbar gemacht.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich damit liebäugel mal die Pin mit ner Bolo zu vermählen
> Da würde ne recht schwere Trottingmontage ja eigendlich funktionieren können. Muss ja nur so 5-7m raus und könnte mich zur Not noch ein wenig ins kühle Nass stellen.


Zufälle gibt´s...


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist (neben einem Tippfehler - habe ein Auge dafür) ist ein „Ledger Master” - nein, nicht die schnieke Drennan-Rute im Besitz von Skyduck, sondern ein dreieckiges Stück Kunststoff.
> Kennt jemand so etwas von früher?


Wie @Mescalero schreibt - beim Welsangeln befestigen die Leute an diesen Teilen bei uns immer die Abreißleine.
Ein Freund aus Nordfriesland nutzt so ähnliche Teilchen aus ähnlichen Gründen beim Brandungsangeln für die Paternoster-Montage usw
Als Celler Flachlandwicht sind das aber böhmische Dörfer für mich.

ABER tatsächlich gibt es diese Plastikteilchen bei Askari im 2er Pack noch zu haben meine ich.
Zumindest ist das in Hannover so.....


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> @Mescalero - Petri zu den Döbeln! Der Bach sieht wunderbar aus - ist er offenbar ja auch.
> 
> @hester  - tat sich noch was bei Dir? Das Gewässer ist schon mal ein Hingucker. Das Tripod hatte ich wohl zuletzt auch im Einsatz, das ist schon gut und variabel einsetzbar gemacht.


Bei mir ging gar nix, kein Zupfer keine Bewegung. Meine Köder sind wohl im irgendwo im Nirwana gelandet. Ich hab dann mal einfach Toastbrot zerzupft und ins Wasser geworfen, noch nicht mal da hat sich einer für interessiert. Es war noch ein Angler da, der hatte einen einzigen Sonnenbarsch. Gehn wir halt wieder in die Singstunde

Ja der See ist schon schön, es gibt noch einen zweiten, etwas größeren. Die Seen sind durch einen Mitteldamm getrennt. Das Gute ist, die Seen sind komplett eingezäunt und der Weg dahin ist mit einem Schlagbaum gesperrt und nur Vereinsmitglieder haben einen Schlüssel, man ist vor unliebsamen Besuchern geschützt. Nachteil, die Seen sind in hörweite der Autobahn.

Das Tripod ist das Erste vernünftige das mir unter die Finger gekommen ist, ich nutze es gerne. Hatte schon andere, die hab ich irgendwann alle in die Tonne getreten.


----------



## Tricast

hester schrieb:


> Das Tripod ist das Erste vernünftige das mir unter die Finger gekommen ist, ich nutze es gerne. Hatte schon andere, die hab ich irgendwann alle in die Tonne getreten.




Mit dem was wir schon alles in die Tonne getreten haben könnten wir auch einen Angelladen eröffnen. Aber viel schlimmer, was wir schon verkauft haben wo uns heute das Herz blutet und was wir nie wieder machen würden. Ich habe mal eine Daiwa SS 3000 verkauft, eine Shimano Diaflash Zander und eine Trabucco Energhia. Wenn ich daran denke kann ich mir nur noch an den Kopf fassen. 

Gruß Heinz

Jetzt aber wieder zum Dosenmais-Smalltalk


----------



## hester

Du sprichst ein wahres Wort.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> und eine Trabucco Energhia





Heinz!
Frevel!

Da könnte ich dir mit 'ner nagelneuen Energhia 7m Bolo helfen, die Welt wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.


----------



## TobBok

#Tragkraft

Kennt jemand von euch diese komische Schnur?






Einer meiner lokalen Angelläden will mir dieses "magische" Zeug ständig andrehen, hab sie jetzt mal in der 0,30er Variante auf einer Posenrute drauf.
Bei den "Tragkraft"-Angaben kann es sich eigentlich nur um eine Mogelei handeln - der Schurdurchmesser beträgt tatsächlich 0,30mm.
Daran kanns also nicht liegen....

Schon faszinierend wie glaubhaft im Vergleich dazu die Tragkräfte der Billig-Schnüre von Askari wirken....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber viel schlimmer, was wir schon verkauft haben wo uns heute das Herz blutet und was wir nie wieder machen würden. Ich habe mal eine Daiwa SS 3000 verkauft, eine Shimano Diaflash Zander und eine Trabucco Energhia. Wenn ich daran denke kann ich mir nur noch an den Kopf fassen.



Du hast es wunderbar beschrieben,
allen Spöttern zum Trotze,
warum wir alte Gerätschaften lieben.

Warum man dreimal prüft, 
bevor man befindet,
dass sich anstelle was besseres findet.

Nietnagelneu in früher Zeit mit Freude gekommen,
oft fehlt die Zeit es richtig zu nutzen,
erst wenn es fehlt, ist man benommen.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung, denn Bolo´s sind Teufelswerk. Danke für Dein Angebot, aber das ist bestimmt kein Sammlerstück sondern will Wasser sehen und mit Bolos tue ich mich schwer (Allgemein mit Teleruten wegen der Ringe die sich bei mir immer verdrehen). Wir haben zwei FAPS und die nehme ich auch nur äußerst selten in die Hand.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Und nun zurück zum Dosenmais-Smalltalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler

TobBok schrieb:


> Einer meiner lokalen Angelläden will mir dieses "magische" Zeug ständig andrehen, hab sie jetzt mal in der 0,30er Variante auf einer Posenrute drauf.


Das sieht nach einem klassischen Umrechnungsfehler aus, fast Faktor 2, was für Gleichsetzung lbs mit kg spricht.
Kommt häufig vor, bei geschickter Reihenanwendung geht noch viel mehr 

Woher soll ein Chinese etc. auch wissen oder nur vermuten, dass sich die verdammten Europäer bzw. eben oberzickigen Anglikaner und Influencergebiete in wenigstens 2 Jahrtausenden immer noch nicht auf eine Maßeinheit bei so etwas so Profanem wie Schwerkraft/Gewicht einigen konnten !?!?




__





						Meterkonvention – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Seit 1889 gibt es den europäischen Standard.
Seit 1861 waren die Anglikaner eigentlich damit intensiv befasst gewesen, die British Association for the Advancement of Science ist dokumentiert.
Wäre auch ein guter Zeitpunkt für die abtrünnigen Kolonien und sich selber gerade wieder reunionierten Staaten gewesen, wenn man denn wollte ...
Das ist nach gut 150 Jahren dort immer noch nicht umgesetzt, was will man da noch sagen außer "kannste voll vergessen".


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> #Tragkraft
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch diese komische Schnur?
> Anhang anzeigen 352515
> 
> 
> Einer meiner lokalen Angelläden will mir dieses "magische" Zeug ständig andrehen, hab sie jetzt mal in der 0,30er Variante auf einer Posenrute drauf.
> Bei den "Tragkraft"-Angaben kann es sich eigentlich nur um eine Mogelei handeln - der Schurdurchmesser beträgt tatsächlich 0,30mm.
> Daran kanns also nicht liegen....
> 
> Schon faszinierend wie glaubhaft im Vergleich dazu die Tragkräfte der Billig-Schnüre von Askari wirken....



Haha, sehr schön! 
Das ist vermutlich eine „fish-capable”-Angabe, derlei optimistische Tragkraftwerte findet man oft bei exotischen Produkten. 
Habe eben mal schnell nachgesehen: es gibt etliche FC-Monos mit wirklich sensationellen Tragkraftangaben (0,18mm und 9,0kg „Test”).

Habe gestern gerade billige FC-Schnur bestellt, da waren die Angaben sehr viel niedriger und hoffentlich eher der Realität entsprechend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Danke für Dein Angebot, aber das ist bestimmt kein Sammlerstück sondern will Wasser sehen und mit Bolos tue ich mich schwer (Allgemein mit Teleruten wegen der Ringe die sich bei mir immer verdrehen). Wir haben zwei FAPS und die nehme ich auch nur äußerst selten in die Hand.


Bei der langen Bolo, und die muss eben lang sein, um besonders gut zu wirken,
ist "HiTech at it's best angesagt", mit alten Stücken und Materialien kommt da keine wirkliche Freude auf.

Andi hat in letzter Zeit noch mehr probiert als ich, aber das muss von Zeit zu Zeit sein, um die Kohlefaserfortschritte zu fühlen und auszutesten. 
Das ükelianische Weitergeben zum probieren hat so schon eine gewisse Tradition. 

Das Nutzen der Weiterentwicklungen ist notwendig, um damit echte Freude am Wasser zu empfinden, die Leichtigkeit einer 13ft Matche auch in 6 oder 7m zu spüren.
Ich hatte für lange eine sehr gute und damale eben auch teure, die aber nun inzwischen förmlich überrannt war, da stehen 480g zu 250g auf dem Kerbholz bzw. draufgemalert bei mir, also auf der Waage objektiv festgestellt. Gefühlt ist das noch viel mehr, die alte so vorne 5kg zu schwer. 
Dass die alten Tubenringe mit ihrem Ballast veraltet sind, neu wird richtig gebunden, das merkt man schon sehr.

Und ich habe z.B. ein Alignment-System auf den neuen langen Ruten, da schafft es jeder die Ringe auszurichten!  
S.A.S. Shimano Alignment System Teleskop für den perfekten Rutenaufbau! 
Extra für dich gemacht, vlt. hast du es sogar mal angeregt. 
Und ne Aero passt da natürlich auch wie Faust auf Auge dran.


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einem klassischen Umrechnungsfehler aus, fast Faktor 2, was für Gleichsetzung lbs mit kg spricht.
> Kommt häufig vor, bei geschickter Reihenanwendung geht noch viel mehr


Weißt du, ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht.
Aber die Läden, die diesen Salat verkaufen bewerben ihn ja auch tatsächlich OFFENSIVST und aus Überzeugung mit der Tragkraft.

Ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Dazu sagt mein Hecht-Angel-Kumpel Marius immer:
"Wenn nen Produkt unglaubwürdiger ist als ne Askari-Eigenmarke und dreimal so teuer ist, dann ist das schon haarsträubender Bull$hit."

@geomas 


> Haha, sehr schön!
> Das ist vermutlich eine „fish-capable”-Angabe, derlei optimistische Tragkraftwerte findet man oft bei exotischen Produkten.
> Habe eben mal schnell nachgesehen: es gibt etliche FC-Monos mit wirklich sensationellen Tragkraftangaben (0,18mm und 9,0kg „Test”).



Weißte, ich bin ja schon mal positiv überrascht, dass der Schnurdurchmesser passt.
Hätte auch kein Geld dafür ausgegeben, aber die Schnurfüllung gabs zu ner neuen Tubertini Spring 3000 gratis dazu.
Und einem geschenkten Gaul.....naja haha


----------



## geomas

#stativ

Nach einem Reinfall mit einem Sensas-Stativ habe ich jetzt 2 Modelle, die bislang einen sehr guten Eindruck machen: das Compact River Tripod von Korum („K0360034”) und das „Pro Tripod” in der Größe Standard („TPOD/01”) von Preston. Beide ganz unterschiedlich vom Aufbau, beide möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Schade nur, daß Korum nicht so eine praktische Tasche wie Preston beigelegt hat.
Habe auch noch einen superstabilen Dreibeinadapter für Banksticks, aber die Stative sind praktischer im Alltag.

Ein Mini-Stativ von Askari ist eher der Spielzeugabteilung zuzuordnen: es ist so leicht, daß es bestenfalls für eine sehr niedrige hintere Rutenablage taugt (meiner Meinung nach). Beim nächsten Kurz-Ansitz hier im Rostocker Stadthafen will ich es evtl. mal nutzen.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> #stativ
> 
> Nach einem Reinfall mit einem Sensas-Stativ habe ich jetzt 2 Modelle, die bislang einen sehr guten Eindruck machen: das Compact River Tripod von Korum („K0360034”) und das „Pro Tripod” in der Größe Standard („TPOD/01”) von Preston. Beide ganz unterschiedlich vom Aufbau, beide möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Schade nur, daß Korum nicht so eine praktische Tasche wie Preston beigelegt hat.
> Habe auch noch einen superstabilen Dreibeinadapter für Banksticks, aber die Stative sind praktischer im Alltag.
> 
> Ein Mini-Stativ von Askari ist eher der Spielzeugabteilung zuzuordnen: es ist so leicht, daß es bestenfalls für eine sehr niedrige hintere Rutenablage taugt (meiner Meinung nach). Beim nächsten Kurz-Ansitz hier im Rostocker Stadthafen will ich es evtl. mal nutzen.



Benutze ein Salmo-Askari-Dreibein. Ist aus Aluminium.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich allgemein kein Fan von Dreibeinen bin - ist mir im Grundsatz immer zu wackelig.
Egal ob von hochwertiger Marke oder diese "Discounter"-Ware.
Nix hält so gut, wie nen ordentlicher Sperr im Boden!

Aber an einigen unserer Kanäle sind eben solche Speere verboten - daher toure ich dann dort immer mit den verdammten Dreibeinen rum.
Ich nutze dort nur das günstige Teil - weil ich so selten ein Dreibein brauche. 

Ich hab irgendwo noch nen Brandungsruten-Dreibein - aber das wäre für ne Zander-Posenrute dann doch overkill - haha.

Und ansonsten hab ich hier noch so nen Rod-Pod rumfliegen - hab ich noch nie bemüht - sollte ich aber vllt mal testen.


----------



## geomas

Als Alternative zu „Angel-Stativen” für steinharte „Böden” habe ich noch zwei improvisierte Stative, die aus dem Fotostudio/Stage-Technik-Bereich kommen und sich auch bewährt haben. Da hatte ich früher mal was zu geschrieben.
Ein Rod-Pod wiederum habe ich nicht und werde mir wohl auch keins anschaffen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu deinen Curry-Fischen, Georg!

So Jungs, die Pflicht ruft. auf Grund eines unerwartet knappen Zeitplans (selbst Schuld, hatte den 23. statt dem 13. für die große Prüfung im Kopf) muss ich für ne Weile abtauchen und mich wirklich ganz und gar den Büchern widmen. Ich wünsche euch für die Zwischenzeit prall gefüllte Kescher und tolles Naturerlebnisse im Wasser.  Bis dann, euer Tobi-Tobsen


----------



## geomas

^ viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung, der Stammtisch drückt „white knuckle”-mäßig die Daumen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Genau, Endspurt  ist jetzt angesagt - danach winkt Pause!


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> ^ viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung, der Stammtisch drückt „white knuckle”-mäßig die Daumen!



Genau, kann mich nur anschließen. Alles erdenklich Gute für Dich.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Curry-Fischen, Georg!
> 
> So Jungs, die Pflicht ruft. auf Grund eines unerwartet knappen Zeitplans (selbst Schuld, hatte den 23. statt dem 13. für die große Prüfung im Kopf) muss ich für ne Weile abtauchen und mich wirklich ganz und gar den Büchern widmen. Ich wünsche euch für die Zwischenzeit prall gefüllte Kescher und tolles Naturerlebnisse im Wasser.  Bis dann, euer Tobi-Tobsen



Viel Erfolg. Vllt kommen wir ja im Anschluss mal zu einer Ükel-Session am MLK zusammen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für die Bolognese-Frage und die Erleichterung der Auswahl hier mal noch 2 Fotos dazu, speziell natürlich auch für Heinz.
Bin mit den ersten Shots relativ schnell gewesen, wie immer ist aber der Aufbau zeitaufwendig.





Shimano Tele S.A.S., für die die mit dem Dreh-Zielen Probleme beim Tele-Aufbau, das ist wirklich kinderleicht,
manchmal habe ich auch keine Lust mehr über die Ringe genau Diopta zu spielen 





6* HPC-Blank Ruten mit HPC100 HPC200, das war jetzt fast 10 Jahre der Maßstab gewesen, nicht so günstig zu haben mit EVP in der Region ab 200€,
Bis auf die rechts-> sind die anderen nun leider aus im Katalogangebot, ich habe die blauen 4 noch auf den letzten Drücker ergattert und dann war Nullbestand. 
Um die ausgegebenen EURonen tut es mir wahrlich nicht leid.

Das ist schade mit dem häufigen Auslaufen sehr guter Rutentypen, und erschwert das Suchen nach guter Rutenbasis enorm.
Zumal der Aufbau neuer Ruten vergleichsweise sowas von daneben ist ...  (rechts->)


Also dann gleich noch der Aufbau und RH als Thema.
Hier Aufnahme gedreht, ist nun oben zu liegen gekommen:





Die Fuji TVS Katastrophe, selbst ggü. schlankem 16er  Standard und vorne ausschraubbar.
Der schmal zusammenlaufende Teil mit den seitlichen Ausparungen macht oben sehr schnell Aua ...

Damit ist deren Orginalerhalt dahin, wird ein Muss-unabdingbar-Griff-Umbau. Weil die neueste Aspius und ich die sammle, blieb die überhaupt.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute morgen bin ich aufgewacht und der erste Gedanke war „Ledgern!“

Nach der Gassirunde, Kaffee usw. wurde der Krempel zusammengepackt und die zuvor schon ins Auge gefasste Stelle am Hausbach (Aisch) angesteuert - besetzt! Da sitzt sonst nie jemand.
Fünfzig Meter weiter war es auch schön, pralle Sonne halt.

Die „Sensitive Felchen“ hat sich inzwischen einen Platz ganz weit vorn in meiner Beliebtheitsskala erobert und wurde mit zwölfer Schnur, 3g Laufbleibirne und 20er Haken bestückt, aufgepiekst eine Made. Zielfische waren Brachse und Giebel.
Das ging leider wieder einmal gründlich daneben. Ich konnte zwar fast das komplette Friedfischregister durch-, habe an den Zielfischen aber konsequent vorbeigeangelt. Erst biss ein Döbel (und sagte anschließend seinen Kumpels Bescheid), dann im Wechsel Ükel, Gründling und Rotauge. Döbel nicht mehr, die wussten ja inzwischen Bescheid.

Nach zwei Stunden habe ich zusammengepackt, schön wars wenn auch verdammt sonnig.

Ach ja, hatte mir bei Ali eine 1,50m Telerute für knapp 5€ bestellt und zwischendurch immer mal einen Gummiwurm rausgepfeffert. Der erste Biss war ein Karpfen, der samt Gummi quer durch ein Seerosenfeld gepflügt ist. Nach fünf Minuten hatte ich ihn tatsächlich rausbugsiert (Rute im Halbkreis, dünne Schnur....bibber) und griff zum Kescher. Der Karpfen war anderer Ansicht, schüttelte den dicken Kopf und spuckte dabei den barbless Haken aus, schade.


----------



## Tricast

Finde ich gut dass Du wieder aufgewacht bist; sonst hätten wir auf diese herrlichen Bilder verzichten müssen. Sieht schon sehr beschaulich an deinem Bach aus.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Dosenmais-Smalltalk nicht vergessen


----------



## hester

Idyllisch, sehr schön.


----------



## TobBok

Lieber @Mescalero,

weißt du warum Kescher vorne einen so weiten Bügel haben?
Nicht damit man Fische damit komfortabel einsacken kann, sondern damit man auf die gesamte Schulterbreite der Person Druck aufbauen kann....
Das die Person dann ins Wasser fällt, ist ein Nebeneffekt des von der Person zuvor ausgeführten Angelplatz-Imperialismus.
Also alles absolut gerechtfertigt!

Nebenbei: schöne Bilder!


----------



## Slappy

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Curry-Fischen, Georg!
> 
> So Jungs, die Pflicht ruft. auf Grund eines unerwartet knappen Zeitplans (selbst Schuld, hatte den 23. statt dem 13. für die große Prüfung im Kopf) muss ich für ne Weile abtauchen und mich wirklich ganz und gar den Büchern widmen. Ich wünsche euch für die Zwischenzeit prall gefüllte Kescher und tolles Naturerlebnisse im Wasser.  Bis dann, euer Tobi-Tobsen


Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung. Du rockst das schon


----------



## Andal

Was brauche ich eine 20er, die beinahe 6 kg tragen soll, wenn ich sie an einer Rute fische, die mal eben 1,5 kg ziehen kann?

Dreibeinablageirgendwas... ich habe seit Jahren so ein Trumm von Balzer. Nicht unübel, aber etwas hoch. Seit ewigen Zeiten nehme ich mir vor, mal zwei kleinere anzuschaffen. Klappt irgendwie nicht und ich komm trotzdem über die Runden.

Und  wenn man etwas besonderes an Tackle verkauft, dann tut man es ja nicht ohne Grund. Meistens nur deswegen, weil man es hat und dennoch nicht benutzt. Also auch kein Schaden - ein neuer Besitzer freut  sich ein Loch in den Bauch.


----------



## geomas

#mono

Habe aus purer Neugierde jetzt erstmalig die Bayer perlon (auf der Insel im Kamasan-Vertrieb) bekommen - mal sehen, wie die sich macht. 
Ist ja wohl ein Klassiker der Matchangelei drüben gewesen.
Angegeben sind Tragkräfte von 2,6lb bei 0,16mm und 3,2lb bei der 0,18er.
Hatte die 3lb-Drennan Supplex für die ganz weiche Picker besorgt, aber meine Rolle mag die irgendwie nicht.
Ansonsten kann ich auf die bewährte Maxima Chameleon in 0,15mm (3lb) zurückgreifen. 
Mit der bin ich bislang sehr gut gefahren an den feinen Ruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bayer perlon




Noch nie gehört.
Hast  du mal n link zu dem Zeuch bitte?


----------



## Andal

Klingt irgendwie nach Dekofaden aus der Bastelabteilung - was aber nix heissen muss.


----------



## Mescalero

Für mich klingt das nach Dedoron, bzw. nach einer Kooperation von Chemie Wolfen/Bitterfeld und Leverkusen. 

Ich habe mir mal wieder Aliexpress-Schnur gekauft. Es gibt jetzt auch welche in der chinesischen Größe 0.4 - hat 0,10mm Durchmesser und soll 2 Pfund tragen. Das klingt zumindest nicht auf den Putz gehauen.
Mittlerweile habe ich die Schnur in einigen Stärken da und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: ich finde keine Nachteile, das ist guter Stoff zum Schleuderpreis.


----------



## hester

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch nie gehört.
> Hast  du mal n link zu dem Zeuch bitte?


Wie geomas schon gesagt hat ist die bei den brexitschen Matchanglern sehr beliebt und verbreitet ebenso wie Maxima und auch Stroft.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das nach Dedoron, bzw. nach einer Kooperation von Chemie Wolfen/Bitterfeld und Leverkusen.
> 
> Ich habe mir mal wieder Aliexpress-Schnur gekauft. Es gibt jetzt auch welche in der chinesischen Größe 0.4 - hat 0,10mm Durchmesser und soll 2 Pfund tragen. Das klingt zumindest nicht auf den Putz gehauen.
> Mittlerweile habe ich die Schnur in einigen Stärken da und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: ich finde keine Nachteile, das ist guter Stoff zum Schleuderpreis.


Vermutlich auch aus den gleichen Spritzwerken, wie die renomierten Markenwaren.


----------



## Mescalero

Man weiß nichts Genaues nicht, könnte aber sein. Daiwa haben sie frecherweise schon mal draufgeschrieben, vorsorglich...


----------



## hester

Bei unter 18/19 bin ich bisher immer bei Stroft hängengeblieben, Maxima hm


----------



## Andal

Stroft ist einfach zu überpreist. Recht angetan bin ich von den Billigfäden von Kast King (Ebay).


----------



## Tricast

Stroft war einmal die einzige Schnur in einem renommierten Test wo die Tragkraft stimmte! Allerding bei 2/100 dickeren Durchmesser! Also statt 0,16er war es eine 0,18er. Habt Ihr schon mal die Durchmesser, gerade bei Stroft, nachgemessen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Bayer perlon


Das steckt mehr hinter, ein Tatort mindestens.
Es gab mal einen großen Skandal, Chemieindustrie, wie bei der 1000h Glühbirne in der Elektroindustrie.
Evtl. noch vor WK-II, weiß ich gerade nicht genau.
Jedenfalls hielten die Perlon Strumpfhosen zu gut&lange.
Heraus kamen aus dem aus dem Kampf der Wirtschaftkartelle und Monopole die Nylonstrumpfhosen für Einmal-Gebrauch, also anziehen und Laufmaschen haben.
Betrifft uns Kerle jetzt eher seltener. 

Berkley war mal so um 2005 dafür bekannt, solche Schnüre für Einmalgebrauch, Auswerfen+Abschneiden müssen bzw. Abriss beim ersten Anschlag.
Wie aktuell kann ich mangels lange keine solchen mehr nicht sagen.

Das Thema kann schon ernst sein, aber möchte ich jetzt nicht weiter ausführen als zu dem netten Perlon-Nylon Geschwist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon mal die Durchmesser, gerade bei Stroft, nachgemessen?


Ja.


----------



## Mescalero

Nein, ich habe nur einen Messschieber, oldskool mit Nonius. Also nicht genau genug.

Aber im Grunde ist es mir auch egal, ob der Durchmesser aufs Tausendstel stimmt. Am Ende ist es wohl hauptsächlich das Bauchgefühl, das entscheidet ob eine Schnur gut ist oder nicht. Völlig irrational und unwissenschaftlich....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Betrifft uns Kerle jetzt eher seltener.




Hab schon nen Shreck bekommen und bin froh, dass du das noch geschrieben hast.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja.



Und???


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Habe aus purer Neugierde jetzt erstmalig die Bayer perlon (auf der Insel im Kamasan-Vertrieb) bekommen - mal sehen, wie die sich macht.



Das ist eigentlich sehr guter Stoff - die wissen was sie tun.. .
Das beste mir aktuell bekannte Schnurmaterial ist die Broxxline High End - klasse Schnur zum fairen Preis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe nur einen Messschieber, oldskool mit Nonius. Also nicht genau genug.
> 
> Aber im Grunde ist es mir auch egal, ob der Durchmesser aufs Tausendstel stimmt. Am Ende ist es wohl hauptsächlich das Bauchgefühl, das entscheidet ob eine Schnur gut ist oder nicht. Völlig irrational und unwissenschaftlich....


Eine digitale mit 2 Nachkommastellen vom mm braucht man schon.
Vor allem gehen mehrere Messungen schneller, einmal messen reicht nicht.

Bei Monofil ist es noch sehr einfach, bei Dyneema muss man sehr oft messen und wenig andrücken, dazu braucht man eine sehr leicht laufende Lehre.
Gerade wenn neu und noch fixiert hart, geht das schon, nur ist die immer unrund bzw. irgendwie eckig.
Also Durchmesser und Knotentragkraft (primär der beste Mehrfachschlinkenknoten eben) kann man recht gut feststellen, alles physikalisch & gut.
Abbrieb oder Sofortabriss (s.o.) merkt man schnell.

Das ist alles noch ohne Gefühl.
Aber Selbstnatürlich kommt das mit dazu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und???


Tabellen perd´u killed by Anglerboard.

Aber ich habe sicher noch Daten oder mache von Zeit zu Zeit welche.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch nie gehört.
> Hast  du mal n link zu dem Zeuch bitte?



Ne offizielle Info-Seite gibts dazu wohl nicht (zu Kamasan wohl auch nicht), aber viele britische Angelläden haben die.
Relativ dick für die angegebene Tragkraft, die Farbe ist so ne Art hellblond. Ich mach mal ein Bild, wenn ich eine Rolle „geladen” habe.


----------



## Mescalero

Übrigens hat sich heute ein Eisvogel nur ein paar Meter entfernt auf einen Ast gesetzt und runter ins Wasser gestiert. Man sieht den Ast auf dem Foto - ganz rechts am Bildrand. Leider hat er meine Bewegung mitbekommen, als ich nach der Kamera greifen wollte.
So nah habe ich ihn noch nie sitzen sehen. Das ist fast so wie einen Fisch fangen...


----------



## Andal

Eine Schnur anfassen, den 100 m Preis lesen und dann weiss ich, ob ich eine Schnur mag, oder eben nicht. Da brauchts keine hochpräzisen Messgeräte.


----------



## geomas

Bei den Spezis der „tacklebox” findet man ein PDF mit Schnurtests, da fehlen leider fast alle dünneren Friedfischstrippen, aber die von mir so oft gepriesene Daiwa Sensor brown kommt prima bei weg.
Sind meistens Karpfen- oder Specimen-Schnüre, die sie da geprüft haben. Ist sicherlich nicht zu 100% supersicher, gibt aber gute Anhaltspunkte.





__





						Tackle Box Line Test - Knowledge base
					

Line - at what strain will it actually break? Click here for the latest chart




					www.tacklebox.co.uk
				




Tja, die Angelei heute Abend fällt aus, die Arbeit hat länger gedauert und ich bin platt (Zungehängtausdemkopfsmiley).

Petri zu der gemischten Bach-Strecke, @Mescalero !


----------



## skyduck

So die erste Combo ist soweit einsatzklar. 

Es ist die Ehmanns "Merlin Ledger". CW ist 5-30g bei ca. 2,85m Länge. Es ist eine sehr leichte fast zarte Rute im Gegensatz zur Drennan. Ich weiß noch wo ich sie gekauft habe, den Zeitraum kann ich irgendwo in den 90ern festmachen (wer näheres weiß gerne her damit). Leider kann ich nirgends etwas zu dieser Rute finden um es genauer zu Klassifizieren. Den Spitzenring musste ich ersetzen, hatte aber zum Glück noch einen passenden in den Altbeständen. den defekten Lack an den Bindungen habe ich aufgraut und ausgebessert. Verpaart habe ich sie mit der Aero 1100 die heute kam. Die Kurbel ist zwar sehr abgenutzt aber das Röllchen läuft seidenweich und rund. Wirklich interessant finde ich ja die Kampfbremse, habe ich noch nie gefischt sowas und finde die Funktion eigentlich für feines Fischen wie gemacht. Ich bin gespannt wie das in der Praxis funktioniert.  Ich finde die Rolle schon sehr passend von der Größe, nun ist sie auch nicht mit 1000er Modellen der heutigen Zeit vergleichbar (das sind dagegen wahre Zwerge) auch nicht von der Haptik.

Als Gummi habe ich ein halbweiches Winkelgummi verwendet, das sollte dann mit der 11" Swingtip an meiner Ruhrstrecke problemlos funktionieren. Ich hoffe am WE wird es nicht zu heiß und es gibt nicht nur Grundeln sondern auch mal ein paar Silberlinge.

Morgen kommt dann die GTM 3000, die wird dann mit der Drennan verheiratet und der kritischen Jury vorgestellt...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Minimax

Petri an die Fänger von heute und den letzten Tagen, ich hinke mal wieder dem Ükel ein wenig hinterher und kann nur einen einfaches Gruppenpetri durch die Glasfaser senden- entschuldigt bitte, es werden auch wieder Tage der Aufmerksamkeit kommen.

Sagt mal, liebe Ükelbrüder,
jetzt ist ja grosse Hitze angekündigt, und von den Forellenboys und den Spinnanglern (jedenfalls den Vernünftigen) wissen wir ja, das so ein Drill plus Landung unter diesen Bedingungen schon anstrengend oder gar gefährlich für die Fische  sein kann (obwohl, wie wir alle wissen, es den Fischen Spass macht und sie positiv fordert, gehakt, gedrillt, gekeschert zu werden, den kleinen Extremsportlern, die lieben das..)
Was meint ihr- Ist unser friedliches Schuppenwild da ähnlich empfindlich? Soll man´s lassen zu angeln, wenn das Wasser nahe dem Siedepunkt ist? Ich kann nur über den D-Fisch sprechen, und da wars in den Hitzetagen vor einigen Wochen schon so, das die ganz wilden ne stützende Hand in der Strömung zu schätzen wussten, bevor sie sich wieder davonmachten- obwohl die Jungs ja keine Rotpunktzimperliesen sind.
Und wie sieht´s mit anderen Spezies aus-WIe haltet Ihr es?
ich frage ernsthaft da ich über das Thema zuwenig weiss- üblicherweise ist das THema nur bei Salmos und Raubfischen von Belang (peinlicherweise, ist aber nicht unser Problem)
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Erstmal danke an @skyduck für die Vorstellung der schönen „Merlin Ledger” - sieht richtig gut aus mit der kleinen Shimano dran, finde ich.
Hoffentlich paßt das Wetter für den Testeinsatz und mögen geeignete Testkandidaten Deine Köder nehmen.

#hitzestreß
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es sich mit den Fischis bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen und dem aktuellen Gewässerzustand gehen mag.
Ist sicher stark abhängig von der Species und dem aktuellen Gewässer.
Die äußeren Bedingungen in dieser Beziehung im Hinterkopf zu haben, wenn man angelt, ist bestimmt nicht unklug.

PS: Habe früher im Sommer die Angelei an manchen sehr warmen Stillgewässern eingestellt - ohne jeden wissenschaftlichen „Background”, nur so rein gefühlsmäßig.


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Schöne Kombi die Rute mit der Rolle. Wird Dir bestimmt noch viel Vergnügen bereiten. 

Viele Grüße Heinz

und immer an den Dosenmais-Smalltalk denken


----------



## skyduck

#hitzestreß 
das ist erstmal Hauptsächlich abhängig von der Wassertemperatur bzw. der mit höheren Temperaturen niedrigeren Sauerstofflösung. Stehende Gewässer sind, wenn sie nicht besonders tief sind, davon natürlich am stärksten betroffen. Kleine, schnell fließende Flüsschen mit viel Bewuchs (Schatten) eher weniger. Durch Wehre, Verwirbelungen und Strömungen steigt automatisch die Sauerstoffsättigung. Ist es allerdings sehr flach und viel Kraut und Algen kehrt es sich wieder ins Gegenteil.
Generell also Temperatur messen und Gewässer beurteilen und dann entscheiden ob ich das machen möchte oder nicht. Wenn das Kleinvolk schon oben nach Luft japst ist es vielleicht suboptimal...


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger von heute und den letzten Tagen, ich hinke mal wieder dem Ükel ein wenig hinterher und kann nur einen einfaches Gruppenpetri durch die Glasfaser senden- entschuldigt bitte, es werden auch wieder Tage der Aufmerksamkeit kommen.
> 
> Sagt mal, liebe Ükelbrüder,
> jetzt ist ja grosse Hitze angekündigt, und von den Forellenboys und den Spinnanglern (jedenfalls den Vernünftigen) wissen wir ja, das so ein Drill plus Landung unter diesen Bedingungen schon anstrengend oder gar gefährlich für die Fische  sein kann (obwohl, wie wir alle wissen, es den Fischen Spass macht und sie positiv fordert, gehakt, gedrillt, gekeschert zu werden, den kleinen Extremsportlern, die lieben das..)
> Was meint ihr- Ist unser friedliches Schuppenwild da ähnlich empfindlich? Soll man´s lassen zu angeln, wenn das Wasser nahe dem Siedepunkt ist? Ich kann nur über den D-Fisch sprechen, und da wars in den Hitzetagen vor einigen Wochen schon so, das die ganz wilden ne stützende Hand in der Strömung zu schätzen wussten, bevor sie sich wieder davonmachten- obwohl die Jungs ja keine Rotpunktzimperliesen sind.
> Und wie sieht´s mit anderen Spezies aus-WIe haltet Ihr es?
> ich frage ernsthaft da ich über das Thema zuwenig weiss- üblicherweise ist das THema nur bei Salmos und Raubfischen von Belang (peinlicherweise, ist aber nicht unser Problem)
> Euer
> Minimax


Ich denke das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Es kommt immer drauf an wie das Gewässer ist und wie der Drill war. 
In flachen Stillgewässer wo der Zufluss abgebrochen ist durch zu wenig Wasser würde ich vorsichtig sein. 
In einem Steinbruch der mit Grundwasser gespeist wird (da geh ich morgen endlich das erste mal hin ) macht das hoffentlich weniger aus. Genauso im Fluß.
Es handelt sich hierbei allerdings nur um Vermutungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also wer seine Fische richtig behandeln, also schonen aber auch fordern will, der muss einfach ...
nachschauen und nachmessen.
Also Wassertemperatur und Sauerstoffgehalt messen.
Mit den Befindlichkeitswerten der Ichthyologen vergleichen.
Und fertig, dann geht noch oder geht nicht!


----------



## Andal

Jetzt war es stellenweise ein paar Tage warm und es 2-3 Tage etwas heisser. Da bildet sich für die Fische noch lange kein Hitzestress aus. Vermutlich werden sie über den Tag schlechter beissen, aber das war's dann schon.

# Kampfbremse
Die macht aus den Rollen schöne, sehr leichte Freilaufrollen.


----------



## geomas

Wie die Ichthyologen mit den derzeitigen Gewässertemperaturen und dem Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser klarkommen ist mir ehrlich gesagt wumpe.


----------



## Andal

Die Wärme wird hauptsächlich uns Angler lähmen.


----------



## geomas

Tony Curd hat teilweise unfaßbare Brassenfänge vorgelegt (etwa 100 Brassen in einer Nacht oder 50-60 an einem Morgenansitz) und befaßt sich hier mit Tageszeit und Strömung.
Finde ich ganz interessant, weil die Themse und die Warnow ja durchaus vergleichbar sind ;-)


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Die Wärme wird hauptsächlich uns Angler lähmen.



Jetzt dreh ich erst richtig auf. Alles nach dem Kambrium ist der Niedergang in eine kalte, windgepeitschte EIswelt.

@geomas: Ich schätze, je tiefer in der Flussregion, desto besser verknusen die Bewohner hohe Temperaturen- aber was ist mit den Stillwassern? Schätze aber das Roddow, Karausche und Schleie ziemlich tolerant sind.


----------



## geomas

Sehr warme Teiche:
ich habe einst in einem sehr heißen Sommer recht gut an einem kleinen und wirklich sehr warmen Teich gefangen (4 oder 5 Species in einem kurzen Abendansitz) während einige Fische, darunter ne Tinca, bereits zuviel vom Sommer hatten.
Ist nur ne traurige (traurig auch in Bezug auf mein Verhalten) Anekdote ohne jede Aussagekraft. 

Vermuten würde ich, daß Rotfeder, Karausche und Schleie, deren Ahnen seit Jahrzehnten in Gewässer A überlebten, eine andere Resistenz gegenüber hohen Temperaturen oder niedrigen Sauerstoffwerten haben können als ihre Artgenossen mit Gewässer B als Wiege.

Generell würde es mich sehr interessieren, wie groß oder klein die Unterschiede innerhalb einer Fischart sind - ich meine „Stämme” oder auch so ne Art schleichende Hybridisierung/Kreuzung. Diesbezüglich in wissenschaftliche Publikationen einzutauchen überfordert mich leider.


----------



## Andal

Ich kann dir nur aus der Erfahrung berichten. Zum einen unser eigener Weiher, etwa so groß, wie ein Tennisplatz und zum anderen der riesige Neusiedlersee mit seiner extrem geringen Wassertiefe und dem sandig trüben Wasser. Selbst in sehr heissen Sommern Anfang der 70er gab es dort keine Hitzeausfälle. Am Neusiedler bissen die Zander, wie eh und je und auch am Weiher gab es wegen der Wärme bei keiner Art auch nur einen Ausfall.


----------



## Andal

Ich zitiere deswegen so alte Beispiele, weil es vor 50 Jahren noch keine allesmordende Klimaerwärmung gab, aber dafür doch recht nennenswerte Einträge durch Industrie, Landwirtschaft und Kommunen.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt dreh ich erst richtig auf. Alles nach dem Kambrium ist der Niedergang in eine kalte, windgepeitschte EIswelt.
> 
> @geomas: Ich schätze, je tiefer in der Flussregion, desto besser verknusen die Bewohner hohe Temperaturen- aber was ist mit den Stillwassern? Schätze aber das Roddow, Karausche und Schleie ziemlich tolerant sind.


Ich hab dich doch für deutlich jünger geschätzt als du wohl bist. Wusste nicht, dass ich mich mit dem Ur-Senior des Ükel duelliere. Da bringst du natürlich einen gewissen Efahrungsvorteil mit ein. Sag mal, wie stehst du eigendlich zu Knoblauch und Sonnenlicht?


----------



## TobBok

#Hitzeempfindlichkeit
Wie vorher geschrieben: In Fließgewässern sind die Fische grundsätzlich toleranter was die Empfindlichkeit angeht, wobei nicht die Hitze das Problem ist, sondern eben der Sauerstoff. Grade mit meinem Kumpel geschrieben der Fischzüchter ist.
Werte für Stehgewässer
Noch gesunder Wert für Karpfen: 4 mg/l
Ab 0,5 mg/l können Karpfen kein Sauerstoff mehr aufnehmen.
Schleien bis 3,5mg/l.
Karauschen können sogar bis 2 mg/l klarkommen, wobei mehr immer schöner ist.
Alle anderen Weißfische sind deutlich empflindlicher - er versucht seine Teiche momentan bei 7 mg/l zu halten, damit ihm die Plötzen nicht sterben.
Seine Salmoniden-Teiche sind bei 12mg/l unterwegs.


----------



## rhinefisher

Man merkt schon auch an der Kampfkraft der Fische, wieviel Sauerstoff im Wasser gelöst ist - Nachmittags sind die deutlich agiler als Morgens.
Wir haben am Morgen aktuell 9,5mg und Abends ca. 13mg.


----------



## Mescalero

Hier um die Ecke gibt es einen vor x Jahren aufgelassenen Gipsbruch, der sich mit Grundwasser gefüllt hat. Nicht groß, einen halben Hektar oder weniger. In so einem Tümpel ohne Frischwasserzufluss erwärmt sich das Wasser natürlich extrem und der Sauerstoffgehalt sinkt entsprechend.
Erst vor ein paar Tagen war ich dort und einige Fische trieben tot im Wasser. Gut möglich, dass nur die fittesten den Sommer überhaupt überleben.
Im Fluss ist davon nichts zu spüren, da ist scheinbar noch alles im grünen Bereich, besonders empfindliche Arten schwimmen da ohnehin nicht, von den unsinnigerweise besetzten RPD abgesehen. Aber die meisten sind unterdessen eh rausgeangelt.


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hier um die Ecke gibt es einen vor x Jahren aufgelassenen Gipsbruch, der sich mit Grundwasser gefüllt hat. Nicht groß, einen halben Hektar oder weniger. In so einem Tümpel ohne Frischwasserzufluss erwärmt sich das Wasser natürlich extrem und der Sauerstoffgehalt sinkt entsprechend.
> Erst vor ein paar Tagen war ich dort und einige Fische trieben tot im Wasser. Gut möglich, dass nur die fittesten den Sommer überhaupt überleben.
> Im Fluss ist davon nichts zu spüren, da ist scheinbar noch alles im grünen Bereich, besonders empfindliche Arten schwimmen da ohnehin nicht, von den unsinnigerweise besetzten RPD abgesehen. Aber die meisten sind unterdessen eh rausgeangelt.


In Kleingewässern ist Hitzeunempflindlichkeit ein absoluter Selektionsfaktor.
Nur die härtesten Fische können sich fortpflanzen. Ist eigentlich biologisch absolut sinnig!


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher und @Nordlichtangler  - meßt Ihr tatsächlich den Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser? Beim Angeln? Immer oder nur, wenn es Anlaß wie jetzt gibt?


----------



## skyduck

#Schwingspitze
Sorry das ich noch einmal frage. Jemand hatte die Tage einmal eine Quelle für Schwingspitzen kund getan. Leider finde ich es ums Verrecken nicht wieder... Gibt es da irgendwie einen Trick oder wie macht ihr das um interessante Inhalte wieder zu finden? 

Kann derjenige das bitte nochmal posten?

VG
Dirk


----------



## Hecht100+

@skyduck 
Benutze die Suche und gibt anstelle von Schwingspitze mal Swingtip oder Schwingtip ein, die meisten hier benutzen das Wort.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwie einen Trick oder wie macht ihr das um interessante Inhalte wieder zu finden?


ich setze bei  interessante Inhalten immer ein Lesezeichen, gerade hier sehr hilfreich


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @skyduck
> Benutze die Suche und gibt anstelle von Schwingspitze mal Swingtip oder Schwingtip ein, die meisten hier benutzen das Wort.


Danke, habe es jetzt gefunden, musste nach "Schwingspitzen" suchen nicht nach "Schwingspitze". Recht genau die Suche 



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich setze bei  interessante Inhalten immer ein Lesezeichen, gerade hier sehr hilfreich


okay gerade gefunden, ja macht Sinn, Danke für den Tip.


----------



## geomas

#swingtip
#schwingspitze

Habe das schon mehrfach erwähnt - als solide Grundausstattung sehe ich die Modelle von Premier in je 1x 12in plus 1x 10in mit Gewicht an.

Winkelgummis muß ich mir bei Gelegenheit noch mal ansehen und probieren.

Für kürzere Spitzen habe ich kaum Verwendung, nutze allerdings ein „Spezialmodell” von einem britischen Bastler, der anstelle des Gummis/des Schlauches zwischen Tip und Bözchen („plug”) ein Stück von nem ollen Bowdenzu eingebaut hat. Sowas gab  es früher mit ner Art „Nylondraht” und ist in alter Literatur zu finden.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher und @Nordlichtangler  - meßt Ihr tatsächlich den Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser? Beim Angeln? Immer oder nur, wenn es Anlaß wie jetzt gibt?



Nöö - viel, wirklich sehr viel zu faul....
Ich orientiere mich hier:http://undine.bafg.de/rhein/guetemessstellen/rhein_mst_bimmen_lobith.html


----------



## skyduck

@geomas Es gibt hier die Firma Neuner-Funk   
Der hat alle Winkelgummis und auch Schwingspitzen im Sortiment unter anderen auch die mit dicker Nylon-Befestigung. Die habe ich allerdings selber noch nicht ausprobiert... Die Winkelgummis funktionieren eigentlich sehr gut, ich habe die stärkeren immer mit einer Inliner Schwingspitze und Knicklicht dran zum Aalangeln genommen. Fürs Friedfischen machen aber wahrscheinlich nur die soften Sinn...









						Präzisions Schwingspitze Neuner harte Aktion - pmr-funkgeraete.de
					

Präzisions Schwingspitze Neuner hart Aktion




					www.pmr-funkgeraete.de
				




VG
Dirk


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Inliner Schwingspitze


kenne ich ja gar nicht und auch noch nie von gehört geschweige gesehen, hat so ein Teil irgend welche Vorteile gegenüber normaler?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> kenne ich ja gar nicht und auch noch nie von gehört geschweige gesehen, hat so ein Teil irgend welche Vorteile gegenüber normaler?



Ja verwickelt sich seltener.

Von Balzer gab es mal welche. Lutz Hülße hatte da wohl seine Flossen im Spiel.
Ich hab noch eine davon.
Leider sind die guten sachen mal wieder ausm Programm.

Stattdessen gibt es da jetzt MK Gedöns im Überfluss.


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> @geomas Es gibt hier die Firma Neuner-Funk
> Der hat alle Winkelgummis und auch Schwingspitzen im Sortiment unter anderen auch die mit dicker Nylon-Befestigung. Die habe ich allerdings selber noch nicht ausprobiert... Die Winkelgummis funktionieren eigentlich sehr gut, ich habe die stärkeren immer mit einer Inliner Schwingspitze und Knicklicht dran zum Aalangeln genommen. Fürs Friedfischen machen aber wahrscheinlich nur die soften Sinn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Präzisions Schwingspitze Neuner harte Aktion - pmr-funkgeraete.de
> 
> 
> Präzisions Schwingspitze Neuner hart Aktion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pmr-funkgeraete.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VG
> Dirk


Das Thema Spitzen für Swingtipruten treibt mich auch gerade um. Ich habe nun Spitzen verschiedener Anbieter, das Problem sind die Schraubgewinde. Kommt mir so vor, als kocht da jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. Die Steigungen der Gewinde sind völlig unterschiedlich und je nach Spitzenring passen sie oder auch nicht, sehr ärgerlich.
Dann muß Mann/Frau immer die Gummis auf die Gewinde fummeln wenn man Spitzen wechseln will. Die von Neuner finde ich persönlich ziemlich starr, für Fließgewässer sicher geeignet, feine Stillwasseranzeige geht damit nicht (nach meiner Meinung, die ja nicht ausschlaggebend sein muß). Vorteilhaft finde ich wenn die Spitzen wenigstens 2 Ringe haben, das minimiert die Gefahr des Überschlagens immens. @geomas, die Spitzen von Premier kenne ich nicht, muß ich mal suchen.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ein paar Spitzen, von Oben:
1. Keine Ahnung woher, war mal bei irgendeiner Rute dabei.
2. Originalspitze Sportex Multipicker, die einzige mit nur einem Ring
3. Originalspitze Askari Viper Schwingspitzrute
4, 5, 6 und 7 Ersatzspitzen von Askari 
8,9 und 10 Spitzen von Jenzi
die letzten 4 sind von Neuner die letzten 2 habe ich für mich geändert


----------



## geomas

^ die Swingtips von Premier ( floatsonline.co.uk ) sehen aus wie die Jenzi-Modelle auf Deinem Bild. 
Vermutlich importiert oder importierte Jenzi diese Teile für den dt. Markt.

Die Modelle mit etwa 30cm und mit ca. 25cm und kleinem Gewicht sind meine Brot- und Butter-Schwingspitzen.
Gut und billig.


----------



## Slappy

So, in Bezug auf die Wassertemperatur schrieb ich ja das ich zum ersten mal den Steinbruch besuchen werde.... 
Ich hab mich verliebt  








Der erste Fisch war folgender 




Ich war sehr überrascht, denn laut dem Vorstand dürfte es da nur Forellen, ein paar Barsche und ein oder zwei dicke Amurkarpfen geben. 
Tja, die Natur entscheidet und ich finde es sehr gut so. 
Ach so. Neben meinen Füßen tauchte auf einmal noch dieses kleine Pärchen auf




Außerdem konnte man Eisvogel und Greifvögel beobachten. Welche genau hab ich nicht erkannt. Aber es war ein Pärchen mit einem "Jungtier" welches aber bald eigene Wege gehen müsste. 

 ( ich liebe Barsche und war schon traurig nur vereinzelt welche angeln zu können. Jetzt weiß ich wo es viele gibt) 
An die Forellen bin ich aber nicht ran gekommen. Die sind sehr weit draußen. Da muss ich mal schauen ob es mit Spiro klappt. 

Genug OT.


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die Swingtips von Premier ( floatsonline.co.uk ) sehen aus wie die Jenzi-Modelle auf Deinem Bild.
> Vermutlich importiert oder importierte Jenzi diese Teile für den dt. Markt.
> 
> Die Modelle mit etwa 30cm und mit ca. 25cm und kleinem Gewicht sind meine Brot- und Butter-Schwingspitzen.
> Gut und billig.


Hähä, meine auch.


----------



## Minimax

@Slappy
das Gewässer sieht ja exotisch aus.
Vielleicht würde ausweislich der Krebse da mal ein Versuch mit Shrimps/ Flusskrebs ausmachen Kaufmannsladen lohnen?
Wird ja häufiger genannt


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> kenne ich ja gar nicht und auch noch nie von gehört geschweige gesehen, hat so ein Teil irgend welche Vorteile gegenüber normaler?



Ja genau wie @Professor Tinca schrieb, weniger Vertüddelung und weitere Würfe.  Zusätzlich hatte das Ding noch einen Gewichtsadapter und eine Knicklichtbefestigung. Ich habe meine leider zerlegt und es gibt sie nirgends mehr. Es gab sie in verschiedenen Rutenserien wie 
"Balzer Edition IM 12 Spezialist Lutz Hülsse´s Match Multi" sowie auch einzeln. Im Prinzip läuft die Schnurr einfach durch das Röhrchen. 
Habe einige selber gebastelt aus einfachen Plastik Stickposen und Carbonröhrchen, die haben aber nicht so die gewünschten Eigenschaften. Im Fließgewässer und nachts war das Ding unschlagbar. Die schnurführung lief hierbei allerdings auch durch kleine Keramikringe in das Röhrchen rein und raus.

Sollte jemand mal sowas abzugeben haben oder irgendwo sehen bitte an mich denken.
	

		
			
		

		
	





VG
Dirk


----------



## hester

Das würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich hab mich verliebt



Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen...


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Dann muß Mann/Frau immer die Gummis auf die Gewinde fummeln wenn man Spitzen wechseln will. Die von Neuner finde ich persönlich ziemlich starr, für Fließgewässer sicher geeignet, feine Stillwasseranzeige geht damit nicht (nach meiner Meinung, die ja nicht ausschlaggebend sein muß).



Ja stimmt ganz genau die Winkelgummis sind für leichte (rot) bis starke (schwarz) Strömung entwickelt oder halt starken Wind. Im Stillwasser sind sie völlig fehl am Platz. Auch das werfen ist etwas anders als mit Ventilgummi...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja verwickelt sich seltener.
> 
> Von Balzer gab es mal welche. Lutz Hülße hatte da wohl seine Flossen im Spiel.
> Ich hab noch eine davon.
> Leider sind die guten sachen mal wieder ausm Programm.
> 
> Stattdessen gibt es da jetzt MK Gedöns im Überfluss.


Funktionalität lässt sich eben billig durch Seeräubertücherl ersetzen!


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> Ja stimmt ganz genau die Winkelgummis sind für leichte (rot) bis starke (schwarz) Strömung entwickelt oder halt starken Wind. Im Stillwasser sind sie völlig fehl am Platz. Auch das werfen ist etwas anders als mit Ventilgummi...
> 
> VG
> Dirk


Ah das ist cool, swingtip in der Strömung... kannst du da bisschen was erzählen zu? Bei mir bleiben in der Rinne durchschnittlich 50gr liegen - dafür geeignet?


----------



## Andal

Diese Swingtips mit dem Winkelgummi wirkten und wirken auf mich immer, wie sensible Zitterspitzen, die dann aber deutlich funktionierender erscheinen.


----------



## skyduck

@Kochtopf 
Nun ja, ich habe bisher immer nur das rote Gummi eingesetzt in der Ruhr  (bis 40g Gewicht brauche ich da) . In der Ruhr hat das immer gut funktioniert mit dem roten und 90 Grad Winkel. 
Da das schwarze nochmal deutlich härter ist denke ich, dass das bei 50g und mehr Strömung kein Problem sein sollte. Ich weiß halt nur nicht wie gut dann noch die Anzeige ist. Generell spielt natürlich auch die Entfernung eine Rolle, wenn du weiter raus musst wird der Strömungsdruck auf die Schnurr natürlich stärker. Einfach mal ein paar Winkel ausprobieren. Du brauchst dann natürlich eventuell auch eine etwas härtere Rute, hilft ja nx wenn der Swingtip hängt wie ne eins und sich die Rute biegt... Da ich die schwarzen eh nie benutze kann ich sie dir auch gerne überlassen.

VG
Dirk


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Swingtips mit dem Winkelgummi wirkten und wirken auf mich immer, wie sensible Zitterspitzen, die dann aber deutlich funktionierender erscheinen.


ja stimmt zum Teil.  Da es sie ja meines Wissens nur in 2 Stärken gibt (obwohl ich habe letztens auf einen Bild blaue gesehen?), ist die Anpassung an die Strömung oft suboptimal was zu einem gewissen Federeffekt führt, also ähnlich wie es mal diese Zitterspitzen mit Federschanier gab.Trotzdem ist die Bisserkennung und Aufbau immer noch deutlich besser als alles andere.


----------



## rhinefisher

hester schrieb:


> Vorteilhaft finde ich wenn die Spitzen wenigstens 2 Ringe haben, das minimiert die Gefahr des Überschlagens immens.



Mit Schwinge fische ich schon lange nicht mehr - aber 2 Ringe sind für mich ein absolutes Muß wenn ich es nochmal tun würde.
2 Ringe halbieren den Tüddel...
Inlineschwingen lassen sich aus fas jedem beliebigen Röhrchen selber bauen - einfach nen langen und bunten Waggler aufschneiden... .
Mit der Stömung klappt es auch völlig problemlos, auch mit 100gr, nur falls es Tüddel gibt, geht meist auch was kaputt..

Hier am Rhein muß ich eigentlich immer viel zu weit werfen - von daher.. .
Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende..


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> ja stimmt zum Teil.  Da es sie ja meines Wissens nur in 2 Stärken gibt (obwohl ich habe letztens auf einen Bild blaue gesehen?), ist die Anpassung an die Strömung oft suboptimal was zu einem gewissen Federeffekt führt, also ähnlich wie es mal diese Zitterspitzen mit Federschanier gab.Trotzdem ist die Bisserkennung und Aufbau immer noch deutlich besser als alles andere.


Die feinste Bissanzeige, wenn auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, ist für mich die Schnur alleine. Ich benutze am liebsten daher ganz normale Rutenspitzen.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit Schwinge fische ich schon lange nicht mehr - aber 2 Ringe sind für mich ein absolutes Muß wenn ich es nochmal tun würde.
> 2 Ringe halbieren den Tüddel...
> Inlineschwingen lassen sich aus fas jedem beliebigen Röhrchen einfach selber bauen - einfach nen langen und bunten Waggler aufschneiden... .
> Mit der Stömung klappt es auch völlig problemlos, auch mit 100gr, nur falls es Tüddel gibt, geht meist auch was kaputt..
> 
> Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende..


Dann bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, dem das Gebamsel auf den Zwirn geht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Irgendwann hat sich die Lust auf mehr oder weniger überflüssige Experimente durch Alterung verflüchtigt..
Überhaupt hänge ich sehr stark am KISS - Prinzip: Keep It Simply Stupid.. .
Funktioniert und kommt meiner, nennen wir es Bequemlichkeit, sehr entgegen...
Ob ich mit High Tech Montagen nix fange, oder mit Simpelzeugs schneidere....
Heute bin ich aber ganz besonders auf Smileys fixiert...


----------



## Skott

Sorry, aber mit leichter Korrektur war das ne Steilvorlage... (muss an der Hitze hier 36°C liegen)


hester schrieb:


> Dann muß Mann/Frau immer die Gummis auf die Spitzen fummeln wenn man  will.


----------



## geomas

Die Schwingspitze hier ist praktisch tüdelfrei. Die benutze ich an meiner ältesten Legerlite. 
Ähnlich vom Aufbau (ohne „Schlauch”) waren früher wohl viele Swingtips, damals wurde eine Art sehr dicker Nylon-Mono anstelle des Bowdenzug-Materials benutzt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ist der obere Teil aus Stahlgeflecht?
Lange nicht mehr gesehen, und ja, das mit dem dicken Nylon habe ich früher öfter mal gesehen.
Warum macht man das eigentlich nichtmehr..?


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist der obere Teil aus Stahlgeflecht?
> Lange nicht mehr gesehen, und ja, das mit dem dicken Nylon habe ich früher öfter mal gesehen.
> Warum macht man das eigentlich nichtmehr..?



Ja, ich vermute einen ausgedienten Bowdenzug als Stahlgeflecht. 
Der Rest besteht aus Schrumpfschlauch (vermutlich), zwei Ringen, dem Bölzchen und einem Metallstab (Speiche?).
Ein britischer Gentleman namens „Metal Micky” baut diese und andere Sachen.


----------



## geomas

PS: Nachteil dieser Konstruktion ist, daß die Swingtip nicht unbedingt in der richtigen Position hängt nach dem Einschrauben. 
Metal Micky hatte ein paar winzigste Art Unterlegscheiben mitgeliefert. An einer Rute sitzt die Tip perfekt, an manch anderer nicht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ein britischer Gentleman namens „Metal Micky” baut diese und andere Sachen.



Klingt ein bisschen so, als würde er sich auch gerne nach Feierabend diskret mit Schlössern und Alarmanlagen auseinandersetzen.


----------



## geomas

Wenn ich seinen ebay-Mitgliedsnamen korrekt interpretiere hat Micky schon seit ner ganzen Weile permanent Feierabend (Jg. 1944).
Ist aber ne schöne Vorstellung - ein Schränker, der als Hobby Angelutensilien produziert.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ist aber ne schöne Vorstellung - ein Schränker, der als Hobby Angelutensilien produziert.



Ja, man hat den ehrenwerten Mr. Micky direkt vor Augen nicht wahr?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, man hat den ehrenwerten Mr. Micky direkt vor Augen nicht wahr?



Ich hatte mit ihm über ebay korrespondiert und es wäre mir eine große Freude, mit ihm in seinem Lieblings-Pub in Nottingham über die Angelei fachsimplen zu können.
Er ist ansonsten wohl Spezi für alte Mitchell-Rollen und bastelt neben den Swingtips auch die neumodischen Feeder-Links in diversen Größen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> PS: Nachteil dieser Konstruktion ist, daß die Swingtip nicht unbedingt in der richtigen Position hängt nach dem Einschrauben.
> Metal Micky hatte ein paar winzigste Art Unterlegscheiben mitgeliefert. An einer Rute sitzt die Tip perfekt, an manch anderer nicht.


Genau das nervt bei den Schraubspitzen am meisten - die schiefen Gewinde. Den lieben langen Tag auf so ein krummes Machwerk von liederlich gerollten Gewinden zu starren ist einfach eine Zumutung!


----------



## Andal

Na ja... dann wird man eben Purist. Eine Rute, eine Rolle mit Schnur... ein Haken und etwas Blei. Mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht. Und vielleicht ab und an einen passenden Korkproppen. 

Nur die Haken werden irgendwie immer mehr ... ob ich da eine neue Macke habe!?


----------



## hester

Andal schrieb:


> Na ja... dann wird man eben Purist. Eine Rute, eine Rolle mit Schnur... ein Haken und etwas Blei. Mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht. Und vielleicht ab und an einen passenden Korkproppen.
> 
> Nur die Haken werden irgendwie immer mehr ... ob ich da eine neue Macke habe!?


Frei nach Loriot:
Ein Leben ohne Tackle Affe ist möglich, aber sinnlos.


----------



## Andal

Hör bloss auf! Zum Glück habe ich nicht das Geld. Ich müsste ständig von einer Lagerhalle in die nächstgrößere ziehen. 

Frag mal den Kurator vom Angelmuseum Rostock.....!


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> @Slappy
> das Gewässer sieht ja exotisch aus.
> Vielleicht würde ausweislich der Krebse da mal ein Versuch mit Shrimps/ Flusskrebs ausmachen Kaufmannsladen lohnen?
> Wird ja häufiger genannt


Könnte man bestimmt mal versuchen


----------



## Mescalero

@Slappy
Wunderschön! Wenn das mein Steinbruch wäre, würde ich ein Zelt aufschlagen und einen Zweitwohnsitz anmelden.
Hast du schon rausgefunden, was für Krebse das sind?


----------



## Andal

Die Shrimps gehen entweder steil durch die Decke, oder gar nicht. Ein Mittelding habe ich mit diesen Meeresfrüchten noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich bin eben vom Testangeln zurück. In verschiedenen Foren habe ich von Sardellenpaste als Köder gelesen und gestern beim Einkaufen fiel mir das Zeug wieder ein und ich nahm eine Tube mit.

Angerührt mit Mehl sollte eine klebrige Masse entstehen....ich habe gleich noch ein bisschen Fischsauce mit untergrührt. 
Leider passte die Konsistenz nicht, die Pampe hielt kaum am Haken. Ich musste im Halbminutentakt neu anködern und gebissen hat auch nichts.
Damit ich nicht komplett schneidere, wurde eine Fliege erlegt und damit konnte ich wenigstens einen Gründling landen. 

Versuch wird aber wiederholt, mit besserem Teig. Das stinkt so unfassbar übel, das muss als Köder einfach funktionieren!


----------



## Andal

Nimm statt dem Mehl fein geriebenen Toast, ohne Rinde. Das gibt dann mit der Paste und der Fischsauce einen tauglichen Köder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher und @Nordlichtangler  - meßt Ihr tatsächlich den Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser? Beim Angeln? Immer oder nur, wenn es Anlaß wie jetzt gibt?


Würde gerne, leider immer noch Mangel an O2-Messgerät.
Temperatur und Licht aber öfters, vor allem wenn es nicht nur um Entspannungsrumsitzen am Wasser geht!

An einem großen Fluss sind offizielle Messstationen was feines!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich orientiere mich hier:http://undine.bafg.de/rhein/guetemessstellen/rhein_mst_bimmen_lobith.html


das sah bis zum 24.07. ja gar nicht mehr gut aus ... 
fein dass es mit dem gewünschten Regen auch dahin geklappt hat


----------



## geomas

So, falls ich mich entscheiden kann, welche Rute ich mir schnappe gehts auch gleich wieder los zum Fluß nebenan.
So für knapp 2 Stunden. Aber diesmal vermutlich nicht an die „Sonnenuntergangs-Stelle”.

PS: Ich hab mich entschieden. Versuche mal ein „rig” aus dem www.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hat der Prof dich Nassgemacht? Wasch die Packung ab  mit le petit marsellaise


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neue Videos von den Jungs:


----------



## Andal

Jetzt lassen wir uns erst mal vom Jeremy Wade berieseln.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt lassen wir uns erst mal vom Jeremy Wade berieseln.



Seit Mescalero hier seine Bachserie gestartet hat, brauch ich olle Wade garnicht mehr. (krieg ausserdem den Sender nicht- welche Folge läuft denn?)


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Seit Mescalero hier seine Bachserie gestartet hat, brauch ich olle Wade garnicht mehr. (krieg ausserdem den Sender nicht- welche Folge läuft denn?)


Atlantischen Tarpun


----------



## rutilus69

Hallo ihr lieben,
nach so langer Abstinenz hier will ich mal wieder melden.
Nein, es lag nicht am Fliegenwedel lieber @geomas , es lag einfach nur daran, dass ich seit Mitte März im Homeoffice bin. Ich habe einfach nach einem Tag am Rechner keine Meinung mehr, mich noch irgendwo im Internet rumzutreiben  Dazu kam noch, dass es zwar schön ist, wenn der Arbeitsweg nur aus dreizehn Stufen besteht, aber dadurch fehlen mir halt auch die zwei Stunden in den öffentlichen, in denen ich in Ruhe hier lesen kann  - aber das schlechte Gewissen war schon da 
Angeltechnisch lief es so irgendwie mittendrin. Nicht wirklich gut, aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht. Es waren ein paar sehr schöne (also optisch) Fische dabei und ich konnte am Kanal meinen Brassen - PB verbessern. Mit 52cm ist das zwar auch kein Riese gewesen, aber für unseren kleinen Kanal schon eine amtliche Größe.






So, jetzt aber genug gelabert. Ich schnappe mir erstmal ein kühles Helles und versuche hier ein wenig aufzuholen.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend @rutilus69
schön das Du wieder in alte Verhaltensmuster zurückfällst und auch das soziale Umfeld dafür wieder aufsuchst, willkommen zurück.
Und was für einen tollen Keftiubarren Brassen hast Du uns mitgebracht: Brassen als Lieblingsspezies kann man diskutieren, aber es kann kein Zweifel bestehen, das so ein stattliches Exemplar mit altbronzenen Schuppen, rauchig blauschwarzen Flossen und schneeweißem Hochzeitsschleier ein prachtvoller Anblick und ein wunderbares Tier ist.
Danke dafür,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Atlantischen Tarpun


So ein hysterischer Monster"hering" auf Speed wäre schon mal was. Aber in so einem Wasser die Beine baumeln lasse - ja niemals. Da wäre ich viel feig.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend @rutilus69
> schön das Du wieder in alte Verhaltensmuster zurückfällst und auch das soziale Umfeld dafür wieder aufsuchst, willkommen zurück.
> Und was für einen tollen Keftiubarren Brassen hast Du uns mitgebracht: Brassen als Lieblingsspezies kann man diskutieren, aber es kann kein Zweifel bestehen, das so ein stattliches Exemplar mit altbronzenen Schuppen, rauchig blauschwarzen Flossen und schneeweißem Hochzeitsschleier ein prachtvoller Anblick und ein wunderbares Tier ist.
> Danke dafür,
> hg
> Minimax


Adulte A. brama können durchaus süchtig machen!


----------



## Mescalero

Was für ein Gerät!

Samma @Andal , ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du gelegentlich über das MK Piratenautfitt schimpfst. Wer im Glashaus sitzt....


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was für ein Gerät!
> 
> Samma @Andal , ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du gelegentlich über das MK Piratenautfitt schimpfst. Wer im Glashaus sitzt....


???


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Adulte A. brama können durchaus süchtig machen!




Schönes Vieh.
Alt und mit Buckel.





































PS. Der Fisch ist auch ganz ansehnlich.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was für ein Gerät!


Das ist im Vereinssee der Durchschnitt und Beifang beim Schleienfischen. Man müsste es mal gezielt auf die Braxxn probieren. Aber bei Schleien, keine unter 50 cm ist das schwer.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Adulte A. brama können durchaus süchtig machen!



Herrliches Exemplar,lieber Ükelbruder,
und es ist mir eine doppelte Freude das Der Fänger auch einfach mal lächelt und seine Freude über den schönen Fang zeigt- 

ein schöner Kontrast zu den puritanisch-pietistischen Karpfis, die besorgt-erstarrt quer über ihre Beute glasig schielen, um Faszination für ihren 1345sten-40pfünder zu heucheln (wobei ihre Besorgnis und Faszination der Waage.Skala gilt) . Übrigens ein photographischer Darstellungsgestus der Inzwischen so kanonisiert und ermüdend ist, wie die aufregende Abwechslung und VIelfalt orthodoxer Marienikonen.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schönes Vieh.
> Alt und mit Buckel.
> PS. Der Fisch ist auch ganz ansehnlich.




Hahaha,
lieber Professor, 
da hab ich ja aufs richtige Pferd gesetzt, als ich dachte das garantiert jemand den Gag schneller als ich reisst!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrliches Exemplar,lieber Ükelbruder,
> und es ist mir eine doppelte Freude das Der Fänger auch einfach mal lächelt und seine Freude über den schönen Fang zeigt-
> 
> ein schöner Kontrast zu den puritanisch-pietistischen Karpfis, die besorgt-erstarrt quer über ihre Beute glasig schielen, um Faszination für ihren 1345sten-40pfünder zu heucheln (wobei ihre Besorgnis und Faszination der Waage.Skala gilt) . Übrigens ein photographischer Darstellungsgestus der Inzwischen so kanonisiert und ermüdend ist, wie die aufregende Abwechslung und VIelfalt orthodoxer Marienikonen.
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Beim wahren Carpianer ist Tempo alles. Nicht das der Fisch kotet und womöglich dann 20 gr. weniger auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schönes Vieh.
> Alt und mit Buckel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Der Fisch ist auch ganz ansehnlich.


Ich hab ihn ja als Aufrechten Mann in Erinnerung ,so spielt das Leben


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Beim wahren Carpianer ist Tempo alles. Nicht das der Fisch kotet und womöglich dann 20 gr. weniger auf die Waage bringt.



Absolut, das hat ja auch einer unserer Patronen, Richard Walker (g.w.s.N.) in seinen Schriften dargelegt (Kati hats hier im ANglerboard zitiert):



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da mir ein Spruch von Dick Walker so gut gefiel, als ich gestern in einem anderen Thread postete, hab ich mir gedacht, wir machen mal einen Trööt mit Zitaten berühmter (oder auch nicht so bekannter) Angler. Mal schauen, was da noch so an Weisheiten kommt.
> Ich fang mal mit dem Genannten an:
> 
> _ „Die Auffassung, dass ein Karpfen von 20 Pfund 10 Gramm ein großer Triumph sei, man sich aber über ein Karpfen von 19 Pfund 490 Gramm eigentlich schämen müsse, ist handfester Unsinn. Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Angler ihr Glück davon abhängig machen, ob ein Fisch vor dem Kescher zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Scheixxe verliert oder nicht.“
> (Richard Walker)_


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens muss ich einfach mal sagen, das ich gerne auch einmal ein Photo hätte, in vollem Ornat und vor schöner Kulisse, mit einem präsentierten tollen Fisch. Eitelkeit? Narzissmus? Vielleicht, ich glaube aber nicht. Ich habe jetzt soviel am Wasser dokumentiert, Fische, Landschaft, Montagen, tierische Gäste, Baumstümpfe- aber es gibt mich nicht in den Bildern meiner Angelei- Mit AUgenringen, verschwitzt oder verfroren, freudig oder missmutig schlecht rasiert oder frisch, mit Thermoanzug,  im Tropenhemd, mit all meiner Freude und all meiner Frustration. Ist dies eitles Verlangen? Vielleicht ein bisschen, aber eine völlige Unsichtbarkeit wäre Verleugnung.


----------



## Andal

Den Buckel hab ich mir extra wachsen lassen. Soll aerodramtische Vorteile beim Drill bringen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens muss ich einfach mal sagen, das ich gerne auch einmal ein Photo hätte, in vollem Ornat und vor schöner Kulisse, mit einem präsentierten tollen Fisch. Eitelkeit? Narzissmus? Vielleicht, ich glaube aber nicht. Ich habe jetzt soviel am Wasser dokumentiert, Fische, Landschaft, Montagen, tierische Gäste, Baumstümpfe- aber es gibt mich nicht in den Bildern meiner Angelei- Mit AUgenringen, verschwitzt oder verfroren, freudig oder missmutig schlecht rasiert oder frisch, mit Thermoanzug,  im Tropenhemd, mit all meiner Freude und all meiner Frustration. Ist dies eitles Verlangen? Ich glaube nicht.


Von mir gibt's auch immer wieder mal die gleichen Bilder. Ich gehe halt zu gerne alleine Angeln und da werden Selbstbildnisse schwierig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Was bei solchen fischigen Gewichtsangaben und Rekorden immer nicht rüber kommt,
ist die ganz spezielle Fischeigenschaft lebloser Zementsack oder kraftvollster Torpedo,
oder öfter mal irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens muss ich einfach mal sagen, das ich gerne auch einmal ein Photo hätte, in vollem Ornat und vor schöner Kulisse, mit einem präsentierten tollen Fisch. Eitelkeit? Narzissmus? Vielleicht, ich glaube aber nicht. Ich habe jetzt soviel am Wasser dokumentiert, Fische, Landschaft, Montagen, tierische Gäste, Baumstümpfe- aber es gibt mich nicht in den Bildern meiner Angelei- Mit AUgenringen, verschwitzt oder verfroren, freudig oder missmutig schlecht rasiert oder frisch, mit Thermoanzug,  im Tropenhemd, mit all meiner Freude und all meiner Frustration. Ist dies eitles Verlangen? Vielleicht ein bisschen, aber eine völlige Unsichtbarkeit wäre Verleugnung.


Eigentlich schon sehr eitel, was sonst ...
Mit Maske auf kannst du jetzt passend im Stile der Zeit auch, wie dein Alter Ego das vorgemacht hat!
Ich packe gerne ein Stativ für vollendete Bildqualität ein.

Ich habe heute eine mit einer netten "Kinnpartieersatzgestaltung" bekommen, das ist noch besser.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon sehr eitel, was sonst ...



Ist richtig- aber was solls, hier ist er, Euer Minimax, irgendwann im Frühjahr 2019- Ich trau mich jetzt mal einfach, Andal hats ja auch gemacht:
Da smirkt er noch: Es sollte aber ein  Johnnieloser Tag bleiben, schöne Rotfedern gabs denoch. Auf taktischer Ebene darf ich anfügen, das ich auch heute (bis auf Kescher und Köderturnbeutel nicht mehr mit mir rumschleppe. Oh, ach ja, die Karre gehörte der Missus, inzwischen hab ich sie zu Schrott gefahren...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ja, so könnt ihr mich an den Flüsschen Brandenburgs erkennen. Und wenn ich die Polbrille suchen sollte, sagt mir das sie auf der Mütze sitzt,
Herlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn ja als Aufrechten Mann in Erinnerung ,so spielt das Leben


Aus der Froschperspektive mag das stimmen...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist richtig- aber was solls, hier ist er, Euer Minimax, irgendwann im Frühjahr 2019- Ich trau mich jetzt mal einfach, Andal hats ja auch gemacht:
> Da smirkt er noch: Es sollte aber ein  Johnnieloser Tag bleiben, schöne Rotfedern gabs denoch. Auf taktischer Ebene darf ich anfügen, das ich auch heute (bis auf Kescher und Köderturnbeutel nicht mehr mit mir rumschleppe. Oh, ach ja, die Karre gehörte der Missus, inzwischen hab ich sie zu Schrott gefahren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352631
> 
> 
> Ja, so könnt ihr mich an den Flüsschen Brandenburgs erkennen. Und wenn ich die Polbrille suchen sollte, sagt mir das sie auf der Mütze sitzt,
> Herlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Ein Gentleman vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Gentleman vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle!


Gottseidank gibts keine Geruchsphotos.. aber ich nehme Dich als Zeugen vom ersten ÜKT in Gieselwerder, das dies tatscächlich authentisch ist... im ANgelaufzug nehme ich aber gerne Ruten und Kescher mit in Tankstellen, Supermärkte, oder Bäckereien, um deutlich zu signalisieren, das ich weder Curry-süchtiger Landstreicher, noch Mitglied einer bizarren politischen Bewegung, noch seltsamer Strolch, der sich in Gebüschen rumtreibt bin, sondern nur ein harmloser Anglersmann. Hat bisher geklappt


----------



## rustaweli

Endlich einmal wieder Zeit genommen, Kopf frei gemacht, Zeit für den Ükel, endlich wieder ein Dickkopf auf Brot, Purist, Pin!
Schreibe morgen mehr dazu.
Fehlende "Petris" seien mir vergeben, waren unangenehme Tage.
Gewidmet ist er @geomas , ohne ihn wäre ich auch heute nicht draußen gewesen und hätte somit nicht  "getankt".






Ich mag Euch und wünsche was!


----------



## rutilus69

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was bei solchen fischigen Gewichtsangaben und Rekorden immer nicht rüber kommt,
> ist die ganz spezielle Fischeigenschaft lebloser Zementsack oder kraftvollster Torpedo,
> oder öfter mal irgendwo dazwischen.


So sieht es aus. Einen Brassen leiert man meistens einfach nur rein. Ein halb so großer Güster macht schon ganz anderen Rabazz und eine gleichgroße Plötze ist nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> ???


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Gottseidank gibts keine Geruchsphotos.. aber ich nehme Dich als Zeugen vom ersten ÜKT in Gieselwerder, das dies tatscächlich authentisch ist... im ANgelaufzug nehme ich aber gerne Ruten und Kescher mit in Tankstellen, Supermärkte, oder Bäckereien, um deutlich zu signalisieren, das ich weder Curry-süchtiger Landstreicher, noch Mitglied einer bizarren politischen Bewegung, noch seltsamer Strolch, der sich in Gebüschen rumtreibt bin, sondern nur ein harmloser Anglersmann. Hat bisher geklappt


Da halte ich es lieber mit König Ludwig II. von Bayern, der da sagte:

"Ein ewig Rätsel will ich sein. Mir selbst und allen anderen!"


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352635


Och... des bisserl Ohrring meinst du.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Da halte ich es lieber mit König Ludwig II. von Bayern, der da sagte:
> 
> "Ein ewig Rätsel will ich sein. Mir selbst und allen anderen!"




Ach schade, jetzt hab ich Sehnsucht nach all den Gieselwerderjungs, den Stippermessenhoschis, und auch den noch pesönlich unbekannten Ükels. Biuder Kochtopf hatte mich grade eingeladen, um ihm die Feinheiten des Tulipangels zu erklären, aber da musste ich absagen. Herrje, es ist schon ein verflixtes Jahr, und ein Isolationselement kann man beim besten Willen nicht leugnen.
Apropos Gieselwerder: Was macht den "Barbe"Mario? Der hat als Gastronom sicher auch zu knappsen?


----------



## Andal

So ein Sympossion am sommerwarmen Fluss... das geht schon schwer ab. Seufz!


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Besuch des Steinbruchs, @Slappy - sieht seltsam aus, aber auch sehr interessant. Petri!

@rutilus69 - ahh, schön, daß Du Dich mal meldest. Kann ich gut verstehen, den Grund für Deine Abwesenheit. 
Prima, daß Du in der Zeit die Angelei nicht aus den Augen verloren hast, also ein herzliches Petri zu dem schönen Brassen!

@rustaweli - zum Durchatmen und Besinnung tanken ist so ne kleine Angelsession doch kaum zu schlagen. Gerade in dieser so seltsamen Zeit.

Tja, wo waren wir, ach ja - ich habe heute Abend mal wieder geschneidert. Drei Zupfer, die sich nicht „entwickelten”. Hmmm. Immerhin war es keine meiner Lieblingsstellen, die mich im Stich ließ. War trotzdem gut am Wasser. Wenigstens die Enten mögen die Erbsen. Ein Posenangler fing in der Nähe Plötz oder Güstern im mir durchaus vertrauten Kleinformat.


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Wunderschön! Wenn das mein Steinbruch wäre, würde ich ein Zelt aufschlagen und einen Zweitwohnsitz anmelden.
> Hast du schon rausgefunden, was für Krebse das sind?


Hab mich noch nicht mit befasst.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach schade, jetzt hab ich Sehnsucht nach all den Gieselwerderjungs, den Stippermessenhoschis, und auch den noch pesönlich unbekannten Ükels. Biuder Kochtopf hatte mich grade eingeladen, um ihm die Feinheiten des Tulipangels zu erklären, aber da musste ich absagen. Herrje, es ist schon ein verflixtes Jahr, und ein Isolationselement kann man beim besten Willen nicht leugnen.
> Apropos Gieselwerder: Was macht den "Barbe"Mario? Der hat als Gastronom sicher auch zu knappsen?



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, daß es bei Mario richtig brummt. 
Also zu viel Arbeit um das Hobby korrekt ausüben zu können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> aber ich nehme Dich als Zeugen vom ersten ÜKT in Gieselwerder, das dies tatscächlich authentisch ist...


Sieht richtig echt aus!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist richtig- aber was solls, hier ist er, Euer Minimax, irgendwann im Frühjahr 2019- Ich trau mich jetzt mal einfach, Andal hats ja auch gemacht:
> Da smirkt er noch: Es sollte aber ein  Johnnieloser Tag bleiben, schöne Rotfedern gabs denoch. Auf taktischer Ebene darf ich anfügen, das ich auch heute (bis auf Kescher und Köderturnbeutel nicht mehr mit mir rumschleppe. Oh, ach ja, die Karre gehörte der Missus, inzwischen hab ich sie zu Schrott gefahren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352631
> 
> 
> Ja, so könnt ihr mich an den Flüsschen Brandenburgs erkennen. Und wenn ich die Polbrille suchen sollte, sagt mir das sie auf der Mütze sitzt,
> Herlich
> Euer
> Minimax




So "Mini"-klein bist du ja gar nicht. Eher "Maxi".
Siehst ja aus wie 1,90....
Jetzt hab ich endlich ein Bild im Kopf bei den Unterhaltungen.


----------



## phirania

Slappy schrieb:


> So, in Bezug auf die Wassertemperatur schrieb ich ja das ich zum ersten mal den Steinbruch besuchen werde....
> Ich hab mich verliebt
> Anhang anzeigen 352593
> Anhang anzeigen 352594
> 
> Der erste Fisch war folgender
> Anhang anzeigen 352588
> 
> Ich war sehr überrascht, denn laut dem Vorstand dürfte es da nur Forellen, ein paar Barsche und ein oder zwei dicke Amurkarpfen geben.
> Tja, die Natur entscheidet und ich finde es sehr gut so.
> Ach so. Neben meinen Füßen tauchte auf einmal noch dieses kleine Pärchen auf
> Anhang anzeigen 352595
> 
> Außerdem konnte man Eisvogel und Greifvögel beobachten. Welche genau hab ich nicht erkannt. Aber es war ein Pärchen mit einem "Jungtier" welches aber bald eigene Wege gehen müsste.
> 
> ( ich liebe Barsche und war schon traurig nur vereinzelt welche angeln zu können. Jetzt weiß ich wo es viele gibt)
> An die Forellen bin ich aber nicht ran gekommen. Die sind sehr weit draußen. Da muss ich mal schauen ob es mit Spiro klappt.
> 
> Genug OT.


Na denn mal Glückwunsch zu einem so schönen Gewässer.
Und Petri zum Rotauge.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So "Mini"-klein bist du ja gar nicht. Eher "Maxi".
> Siehst ja aus wie 1,90....
> Jetzt hab ich endlich ein Bild im Kopf bei den Unterhaltungen.


Mini ist die Gesamtmasse, wenn man das Gewicht von Mini und mir nach körpergrösse auf uns verteilen würde hätten wir vermutlich beide Idealgewicht


----------



## daci7

Ich steh also heute Morgen auf, die Kinder haben ausnahmsweise mal wenig geplärrt in dieser Nacht, strahlend blauer Himmel lacht mich an und ich mach erstmal Kaffee.
Während wir also gemütlich im Garten unter der Trauerweide sitzen und frühstücken höre ich ein Grollen aus weiter Ferne.
Ich denke mir nichts dabei, da wird wohl nur die Ortsjugend ihre frisieren Moppets spazieren führen oder der Trecker vom Bauer hat mal wieder Schluckauf.
Aber es näher sich und irgendwie wird es auch deutlich kälter. Die Vögel hören auf zu singen. Da seh ich am Horizont dunkle Wolken auf uns zurasen und einen schwarzen Punkt. Eine Postkutsche, ganz in schwarz mit acht schwarzen Pferden nähert sich rasant und hält vor unserem Haus. Der Kutscher im schwarzen Frack ist nicht gut zu erkennen, er scheint immer im Schatten zu bleiben.
"daci7?" fragt er mit einer trockenen, rasselnden Stimme.
"Jaa..."
"Es beginnt."
Und mit diesen Worten schmeißt er mir ein Paket vor die Füße und fährt sofort weiter. Aus der sich entfernten Staubwolke höre ich nurnoch "Sir @Minimax  erwartet ihre Antwort.".
Und dann ist der Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei. Ich steh also nun mit einem Päckchen aus der Hauptstadt am Straßenrand und bin bereit.
Meine Kinder trauen sich nicht mehr aus dem Haus und meine Frau schaut sich glaube ich nach Lebensversicherungen um ...
Ich bin bereit.
Herzlichst
David


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mini ist die Gesamtmasse, wenn man das Gewicht von Mini und mir nach körpergrösse auf uns verteilen würde hätten wir vermutlich beide Idealgewicht


Wen ihr euch anstrengt, mit großartig anglerisch schreiben und so ...
dann bekommt ihr beide auch mal so eine schöne Nachbildung  aber ggü. dem Jahrhundertalten natürlich mit angepassten Outfit!






Der Struppi natürlich größer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gibt noch andere Verdächtige: ren and stimpy, nobby nobbs und fred colon... und alle Stimmen ein bisschen


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt noch andere Verdächtige: ren and stimpy, nobby nobbs und fred colon... und alle Stimmen ein bisschen


Und der Entenmann + Anhang natürlich!


----------



## Mescalero

Mein Morgenansitz ist schon wieder um.
Es ging an einen Vereinssee mit wieder einmal Brassen im Sinn.

Gegenüber befindet sich das Freibad und bei dem Wetter war das Gegröhle der Pubertiere und das Quieken der Kinder ohrenbetäubend. Auf der Zufahrtsstraße ging es zu wie auf der A40 freitags um Fünfe und vor mir piepste ein Blesshuhnküken ohne Pause nach Mama. Aber das Beste: all der Lärm ist quasi um mich herum gewobert und hat mich irgendwie nicht erreicht, jedenfalls wars mir egal.

Ich hatte wieder die sensible Felchenrute am Start, mit Maden und/oder Caster am 18er Haken.
Der erste Biss war diesmal tatsächlich eine silbrig-jugendliche Brasse aber sie schien nicht topfit zu sein. Sie hat hyperventiliert und der Schleim tropfte förmlich in schlotzigen Batzen vom Fisch. Danach gab es lange nichts und später noch zwei kleinere Rotaugen.
Und einen Nachläufer! Vom Spinnen kenne ich das, beim Einholen einer Made hatte ich das noch nicht. Leider ist der Fisch kurz vorm Ufer abgedreht und es war auch nicht zu erkennen, wer das war.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil! 



Mescalero schrieb:


> t und der Schleim tropfte förmlich in schlotzigen Batzen vom Fisch



Bei Brassen ist es mir hier noch nicht so aufgefallen aber die Plötzen sind im Sommer auch immer extrem schleimig. Im Winter dann wieder eher "trocken".


----------



## skyduck

Heute kam die Shimano GTM 3000, optisch echt super Zustand mit 2 E Spulen. Leider ist das Ding total am eiern und läuft unrund. Der Verkäufer hüllt sich in Schweigen und Ignoranz. Da ich davon ausgehe, das sich da nix tun wird und ich auch nix wieder sehe:

Kann man da technisch noch was machen? Lohnt sich das oder kann das jemand? Oder einfach als wieder einmal schlechte Erfahrung buchen und das Teil entsorgen, bzw. in die Schrottkiste werfen?

Ich bin so enttäuscht weil optisch sieht die Klasse aus...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Dieses Jahr ist der Wurm drin. Zu Ostern ins Krankenhaus mit Bauch Op, nichts angeln. Danach zwei Haussanierungen (Elternhaus meiner Frau und meine Tochter hat ein 120 Jahre altes Haus gekauft). Bei einem Unfall ist mein Schwiegersohn durch die Decke gefallen, Arm gebrochen und Prellungen. Durch Baustop endlich Zeit zum Angeln? nein, Schulter kaputt (Verkalkungen und Schleimbeutelentzündung), also ein Sch...sjahr.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Kann man da technisch noch was machen? Lohnt sich das oder kann das jemand?




Dafür müsste man erstmal wissen was genau nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
Vmtl. wird ne andere Rolle aber günstiger. E-Teile für so#n altes Ding sind schwierig zu beschaffen.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute kam die Shimano GTM 3000, optisch echt super Zustand mit 2 E Spulen. Leider ist das Ding total am eiern und läuft unrund. Der Verkäufer hüllt sich in Schweigen und Ignoranz. Da ich davon ausgehe, das sich da nix tun wird und ich auch nix wieder sehe:
> 
> Kann man da technisch noch was machen? Lohnt sich das oder kann das jemand? Oder einfach als wieder einmal schlechte Erfahrung buchen und das Teil entsorgen, bzw. in die Schrottkiste werfen?
> 
> Ich bin so enttäuscht weil optisch sieht die Klasse aus...


Weiterverscherbeln an einen Vitrinensammler und auf den Defekt hinweisen...!


----------



## Hecht100+

Rollenachse ausbauen und auf Schlag prüfen, das wäre die einfachste Repa. Wenn der Rotor ein Schlag weg hat wird es schwieriger, müßte man dann sehen.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich steh also heute Morgen auf, die Kinder haben ausnahmsweise mal wenig geplärrt in dieser Nacht, strahlend blauer Himmel lacht mich an und ich mach erstmal Kaffee.
> Während wir also gemütlich im Garten unter der Trauerweide sitzen und frühstücken höre ich ein Grollen aus weiter Ferne.
> Ich denke mir nichts dabei, da wird wohl nur die Ortsjugend ihre frisieren Moppets spazieren führen oder der Trecker vom Bauer hat mal wieder Schluckauf.
> Aber es näher sich und irgendwie wird es auch deutlich kälter. Die Vögel hören auf zu singen. Da seh ich am Horizont dunkle Wolken auf uns zurasen und einen schwarzen Punkt. Eine Postkutsche, ganz in schwarz mit acht schwarzen Pferden nähert sich rasant und hält vor unserem Haus. Der Kutscher im schwarzen Frack ist nicht gut zu erkennen, er scheint immer im Schatten zu bleiben.
> "daci7?" fragt er mit einer trockenen, rasselnden Stimme.
> "Jaa..."
> "Es beginnt."
> Und mit diesen Worten schmeißt er mir ein Paket vor die Füße und fährt sofort weiter. Aus der sich entfernten Staubwolke höre ich nurnoch "Sir @Minimax  erwartet ihre Antwort.".
> Und dann ist der Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei. Ich steh also nun mit einem Päckchen aus der Hauptstadt am Straßenrand und bin bereit.
> Meine Kinder trauen sich nicht mehr aus dem Haus und meine Frau schaut sich glaube ich nach Lebensversicherungen um ...
> Ich bin bereit.
> Herzlichst
> David



Auch ich bin bereit, hat mir doch mein Kontrahent in einem wirklich schweren Paket fair und ehrenhaft ein ganzes Arsenal zur Verfügung gestellt, um ihn auf seinen Platz zu verweisen. Ich werde dafür nur das wenigste aus dem Konvolut brauchen.
Ich verrate nicht zu viel, wenn ich hier ein kleines Überblicksbild poste (ich ermuntere Mr. @daci7 dasselbe zu tun).
	

		
			
		

		
	






Neben den Waffen enthielt das Paket noch einen etwas larmojanten, angstgetränkten Brief, in dem viel die Rede von Kindern und Witwen, und Gnadenbitten die Rede ist- ich erspare Euch und dem Kontrahenten die Veröffentlichung.
Was mir dann dennoch wieder Annerkennung für meinen Kontrahenten abgenötigt hat, war die Giftnadel, die er geschickt und altem Ükelbrauch entsprechend im Paket platziert hat(daher auch de Hinweis auf kühle Lagerung.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich möchte daher ausdrücklich festhalten, das @daci7 die Höflichkeits Regeln eines fairen Duells nach Ükelart wahrt- ein würdiger Gegner, den wir alle nach seinem unvermeidlichen anglerischen Untergang als Ehrenmann im Gedächtnis bewahren sollte.

Zur Zeit befinde ich mich auf der Suche erstens nach einem angemessenen Blumenbukett für seine anglerische Witwe, und zweitens nach einer angemessenen Rute. Derlei Angelegenheiten erledigt man nicht mit einem Spro-Sonderangebots-Stecken.
Entschlossen und zuversichtlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch ich bin bereit, hat mir doch mein Konterahent in einem wirklich schweren Paket fair und ehrenhaft ein ganzes Arsenal zur Verfügung gestellt, um ihn auf seinen Platz zu verweisen. Ich werde dafür nur das wenigste aus dem Konvolut brauchen.
> Ich verrate nicht zu viel, wenn ich hier ein kleines Überblicksbild poste (ich ermuntere Mr. @daci7 dasselbe zu tun).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352671
> 
> 
> Neben den Waffen enthielt das Paket noch einen etwas larmojanten, angstgetränkten Brief, in dem viel die Rede von Kindern und Witwen, und Gnadenbitten die Rede ist- ich erspare Euch und dem Kontrahenten die Veröffentlichung.
> Was mir dann dennoch wieder Annerkennung für meinen Kontrahenten abgenötigt hat, war die Giftnadel, die er geschickt und altem Ükelbrauch entsprechend im Paket platziert hat(daher auch de Hinweis auf kühle Lagerung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352674
> 
> Ich möchte daher ausdrücklich festhalten, das @daci7 die Höflichkeits Regeln eines fairen Duells nach Ükelart wahrt- ein würdiger Gegner, den wir alle nach seinem unvermeidlichen anglerischen Untergang als Ehrenmann im Gedächtnis bewahren sollte.
> 
> Zur Zeit befinde ich mich auf der Suche erstens nach einem angemessenen Blumenbukett für seine anglerische Witwe, und zweitens nach einer angemessenen Rute. Derlei Angelegenheiten erledigt man nicht mit einem Spro-Sonderangebots-Stecken.
> Entschlossen und zuversichtlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Ich glaube, ich hab was verpasst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hab was verpasst.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Oh, achso, ja, es gibt nen kleines Ehrenduell zwischen @daci7 und mir, keine grosse Sache, muss aber am Wasser geregelt werden. Sekundanten sind @Tricast und @Andal. Der Grund war... war... war ...jedenfalls irgendein superwichtiger Grund,  unerträgliche Provokation, Ehrenschuld, Handschuh ins Gesicht etc. etc. irgendwas in der Richtung. Die Sekundanten müssten da eigentlich bescheid wissen.
Tscha, das wärs im Groben, wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden-
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, achso, ja, es gibt nen kleines Ehrenduell zwischen @daci7 und mir, keine grosse Sache, muss aber am Wasser geregelt werden. Sekundanten sind @Tricast und @Andal. Der Grund war... war... war ...jedenfalls irgendein superwichtiger Grund,  unerträgliche Provokation, Ehrenschuld, Handschuh ins Gesicht etc. etc. irgendwas in der Richtung. Die Sekundanten müssten da eigentlich bescheid wissen.
> Tscha, das wärs im Groben, wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden-
> hg
> Minimax


Aha. Wurde schon Blut vergossen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

So'n Käse!


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Aha. Wurde schon Blut vergossen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist natürlich ironisch gemeint. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@Jason : Hier geht es um Leben und Tod und noch viel schlimmer: Um die Ehre!

Gruß Heinz

Jetzt könnt ihr aber wieder zum Dosenmais-Smalltalk wechseln.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So'n Käse!


oh, der macht mir gar keine Sorgen, aber das fehlende Curry könnte eine _klitzekleine, gänzlich unbedeutende_ Unannehmlichkeit darstellen,
nun, man wird sehen.


----------



## geomas

@skyduck - ach Mensch, daß tut mir aber leid.
Auch ich bin bei älteren Rollen schon auf die „Nase” gefallen (und das tat weh, weil der unförmige Kolben im Gesicht recht groß ist).
Ne Idee, wie man oder wer ne Reparatur machen könnte, hab ich leider nicht.
Falls Du die Rolle nicht zurücksenden kannst oder möchtest bleiben als sehr kleines Trostpflaster die Spulen und evtl. auch die Einzelkurbel (sollte man tauschen können - vermute ich).


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Der macht mir gar keine Sorgen, aber das fehlende Curry könnte eine _klitzekleine, gänzlich unbedeutende_ Unannehmlichkeit darstellen,
> nun, man wird sehen.



Der Stammtisch ist sehr gespannt: bringen die Öhrhaken unseren Minimax womöglich aus dem Konzept?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch ist sehr gespannt: bringen die Öhrhaken unseren Minimax womöglich aus dem Konzept?



Ha!
jawohl, ich sage:
Ha!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ha!
> jawohl, ich sage:
> Ha!



Verstehe - Du ignorierst das Öhr und bindest sie (als stammtischeigenes „Ace of spades”) wie Plättchenhaken an.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute kam die Shimano GTM 3000, optisch echt super Zustand mit 2 E Spulen. Leider ist das Ding total am eiern und läuft unrund. Der Verkäufer hüllt sich in Schweigen und Ignoranz. Da ich davon ausgehe, das sich da nix tun wird und ich auch nix wieder sehe:
> 
> Kann man da technisch noch was machen? Lohnt sich das oder kann das jemand? Oder einfach als wieder einmal schlechte Erfahrung buchen und das Teil entsorgen, bzw. in die Schrottkiste werfen?
> 
> Ich bin so enttäuscht weil optisch sieht die Klasse aus...



Oh, das tut mir leid- ich hoffe Duhast nicht zu viel dafür ausgegeben?  wäre das noch was als Ersatzteilspender für künftige Rollen des Typs?




geomas schrieb:


> Verstehe - Du ignorierst das Öhr und bindest sie (als stammtischeigenes „Ace of spades”) wie Plättchenhaken an.






Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wann geht es denn ans Wasser?



Ich darf im SInne des Duells nicht in Details (über finstere Drohungen und nebulöse Andeutungen hinaus) gehen- aber das Ganze wird vollständig dokumentiert und dem Stammtisch vorgelegt werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ha!



Wann geht es denn ans Wasser?


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Leider ist das Ding total am eiern und läuft unrund



ich weiß nicht was da eiert, aber eine kleine Schwachstelle haben die Spulen die nudeln mal gerne aus je nach gebrauch früher oder später und das eiert auch, sollte es der Rotor sein haste die Popokarte gezogen dann ist sie wahrscheinlich mal zu Boden gegangen und dumm aufgekommen. Die Achse glaube ich nicht, das würdest du beim Kurbeln merken wenn auch nur leicht (je nach dem)

oder mal schauen ob die Mutter sich nachdrehen lässt(schraube vorher raus)


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Verstehe - Du ignorierst das Öhr und bindest sie (als stammtischeigenes „Ace of spades”) wie Plättchenhaken an.


Auch auf die Gefahr irgendwo hin verbannt zu werden, wo es nur Karpfenteiche gibt: 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich das immer so mache. Faden einmal durchs Öhr gefädelt und dann weiter wie beim Plättchenhaken. Macht man das nicht so?


----------



## Mescalero

So mache ich das manchmal auch, wenn ich Öhrhaken als ganz normale Stipphaken verwende. Sonst ist glaube ich eher „no knot“ oder „knotless“ en vogue, das nutze ich bei Haargeschichten.


----------



## hanzz

Servus Ükels. 
Bin auch mal wieder da. 
Meine Saison ist so lala. 
Sowohl Fried als auch Raubfischmäßig 
Aber die gute Zeit kommt noch. 
Da ich das letzte Jahr nicht viel los konnte, hab ich mir im Kopf einfach zu viel vorgenommen und ich war etwas enttäuscht, es nicht alles umsetzen zu können. War da teilweise echt wenig motiviert und hab mich selbst blockiert. 
Was aber im Juni und Juli sehr schön war, mit meiner Freundin mal wieder ein paar Tage am Wasser gewesen zu sein. Wir haben ein paar Brassen, Rotaugen, Krabben und eine Nase gefangen. Einfaches Feedern im Flachen mit Made und Mais. Die Nase hat mich sehr gefreut. Ein sehenswerter Fisch. 




Aber das wichtigste wir waren entspannt wie sonst was. Momentan ist viel Arbeit und jetzt die Hitze und dann noch der Schweinehund. Irgendwie kommen wir nicht los. 
Jetzt wenn es etwas abkühlt, wird da aber wieder angesetzt. Im September haben wir 3 Wochen Urlaub und da geht die gute Barben Zeit los. 

Ich wünsche euch allen, dass ihr gut durch die Hitze kommt und allen, die ans Wasser kommen ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was da eiert, aber eine kleine Schwachstelle haben die Spulen die nudeln mal gerne aus je nach gebrauch früher oder später und das eiert auch, sollte es der Rotor sein haste die Popokarte gezogen dann ist sie wahrscheinlich mal zu Boden gegangen und dumm aufgekommen. Die Achse glaube ich nicht, das würdest du beim Kurbeln merken wenn auch nur leicht (je nach dem)
> 
> oder mal schauen ob die Mutter sich nachdrehen lässt(schraube vorher raus)
> Anhang anzeigen 352677



Danke an Alle für die Hilfe, ich denke die ist wirklich mal runtergefallen. Da ist ein richtige Unwucht drin, beim Kurbeln schlägt es immer richtig an einer Stelle der Umdrehung aus. Wenn ich die locker festhalte fängt sie an zu "schlagen". Egal Verkäufer hat sich jetzt doch einsichtig gezeigt und nimmt sie zurück. Hoffe das klappt jetzt alles und ich habe nicht zum Schluss keine Rolle und kein Geld... Wie man sowas als 1A Zustand anbieten kann ist mir schleierhaft, ich habe extra gesagt sie wird gefischt und ich setze bei dem Zustand einen einwandfreien Lauf voraus... Na ja muß ich erstmal weitersuchen... Falls jemand was in der Klasse im Angebot hat , ich würde mich über eine vertrauenswürdige Quelle freuen.

VG
Dirk


----------



## Andal

Völlig OT...

Aber Baccardi Oakheart + Coca Cola Zero Vanilla + reichlich Eiswürfel hilft tatsächlich gegen die Wärme - auch wenn es nur eine Spur gleichgültiger macht, es schmeckt auch lecker!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Erstmal ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. Ich hab längst noch nicht alle Beiträge der letzten Woche gelesen, werde das aber natürlich in den nächste Tagen nachholen. Nachdem Tauziehen auf Dorsch am vergangenen Wochenende (Ich bin tatsächlich auf 14 kg Filet gekommen, habe die aber mit einer veritablen Seekrankheit bezahlt) und einer Woche mit drei Außenterminen und fast 2000 Autobahnkilometern sowie der Hitze (die ich nicht wirklich gut vertrage), genieße ich endlich wieder die entspannte Angelei auf Friedfisch an meinem Hausflüsschen schattig unter Bäumen. Die ersten Döbelchen und Plötz sind bereits gefangen. Mal sehen, ob noch was Größeres kommt...


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Völlig OT...
> 
> Aber Baccardi Oakheart + Coca Cola Zero Vanilla + reichlich Eiswürfel hilft tatsächlich gegen die Wärme - auch wenn es nur eine Spur gleichgültiger macht, es schmeckt auch lecker!


Meine Fußnägel haben gerade meine Knie erreicht - pfui sag ich, pfui!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Fußnägel haben gerade meine Knie erreicht - pfui sag ich, pfui!


Awah... die guten Sachen genieße ich zu passenden Zeiten pur.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Fußnägel haben gerade meine Knie erreicht - pfui sag ich, pfui!


Stell dir vor, du sitzt an deiner Fulle, der Mund so trocken, dass du nicht mal deinen ärgsten Feind anspucken könntest. Und dann stolpert die Rum-Fee aus dem Unterholz und serviert dir so einen eiskalten Longdrink. Du wirst vergehen und aus dem Schwärmen nicht mehr kommen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Und dann stolpert die Rum-Fee aus dem Unterholz und serviert dir so einen eiskalten Longdrink.



Die stell ich mir mit Zahnlücke, behaarten Armen, Stoppelkinn und viel zu knappen Tütü vor. Zigarre, Zerknickte Anklebeflügel und ne verrutschte Perücke runden das Bild ab.


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> Die stell ich mir mit Zahnlücke, behaarten Armen, Stoppelkinn und viel zu knappen Tütü vor. Zigarre, Zerknickte Anklebeflügel und ne verrutschte Perücke runden das Bild ab.


Hauptsache sie bringt Rum mit und hat noch ein gutes Lied im Petto


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Die stell ich mir mit Zahnlücke, behaarten Armen, Stoppelkinn und viel zu knappen Tütü vor. Zigarre, Zerknickte Anklebeflügel und ne verrutschte Perücke runden das Bild ab.


Das wäre mir bei dem Wetter egal, ich will sie ja nicht heiraten, Hauptsache das Getränk ist kalt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Die stell ich mir mit Zahnlücke, behaarten Armen, Stoppelkinn und viel zu knappen Tütü vor. Zigarre, Zerknickte Anklebeflügel und ne verrutschte Perücke runden das Bild ab.




So stelle ich sie mir vor


----------



## Andal

Sch....egal wie der der/die/das Bote der belebenden Getränke daherkommt. Hauptsache es kommt!

Oder will mir wer einreden, er hätte in einer Kneipe schon mal kein Getränk genommen, weil die Bedienung unschön war?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, achso, ja, es gibt nen kleines Ehrenduell zwischen @daci7 und mir, keine grosse Sache, muss aber am Wasser geregelt werden.



Das Duell könnte ganz klassisch ausgefochten werden. Mit diesen hier allseits beliebten 1€ Teleskopstippruten aus China könnte man sich gegenseitig herrlichste Schmisse zufügen.

Oder aber man legt auf 15 Schritt die Futterschleudern aufeinander an, es dauert sicherlich Tage bis Boilies & Partikel wieder aus den Wunden herausgeeitert sind.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Duell könnte ganz klassisch ausgefochten werden. Mit diesen hier allseits beliebten 1€ Teleskopstippruten aus China könnte man sich gegenseitig herrlichste Schmisse zufügen.
> 
> Oder aber man legt auf 15 Schritt die Futterschleudern aufeinander an, es dauert sicherlich Tage bis Boilies & Partikel wieder aus den Wunden herausgeeitert sind.


So derbe geht es bei uns nicht her. Duell ja, aber mit Stil und gewaltfrei!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Oder will mir wer einreden, er hätte in einer Kneipe schon mal kein Getränk genommen, weil die Bedienung unschön war?



Wenigstens bis zum Last Order sollte man der Bedienung eine faire Chance geben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, du sitzt an deiner Fulle, der Mund so trocken, dass du nicht mal deinen ärgsten Feind anspucken könntest. Und dann stolpert die Rum-Fee aus dem Unterholz und serviert dir so einen eiskalten Longdrink. Du wirst vergehen und aus dem Schwärmen nicht mehr kommen!


Das würde ich in dem Szenario wohl auch bei ner Dose Faxe so abziehen aber unter normalen Bedingungen brrrrr (vanille Platz ohne Zucker zum mischen ist es was mich graust, ansonsten bin ich im Sinne meiner Vorräte ein Freund vieler Spirituosen


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Oder will mir wer einreden, er hätte in einer Kneipe schon mal kein Getränk genommen, weil die Bedienung unschön war?



Stimmt ist auch wahr. Und selbst wenn: Mit längerer Verweildauer und bei eifriger Inanspruchnahme ihrer Dienste gewinnt jede am Beginn des Abends noch so unscheinbare Bedienung an ästhetischer Strahlkŕaft.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> mit Stil


Ohje   Jetzt kommen schon Forstgeräte ins Spiel, jüngels mäßigt euch


----------



## Andal

Ich finde die Zero (alle!) recht passend zum mixen. Is ned so babbisch sieß.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ohje   Jetzt kommen schon Forstgeräte ins Spiel, jüngels mäßigt euch



Dann wird es laut und hässlich - Bankside Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Andal

Wir haben alle irgendwo einen Vogel, sind markant, spleenig, etwas eigen, vielleicht sogar psychisch extravagant. Aber einen echten Brutalinski kenne ich hier keinen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Obwohl Futterschleuder und Blutmehlteig, das bringt Farbe ins Duell.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zero (alle!) recht passend zum mixen. Is ned so babbisch sieß.



Gerade diese diversen Zero-Limonaden schmecken mir überhaupt nicht.
Diese Zuckeraustauschstoffe haben einen ganz seltsamen Geschmack, wie ich finde.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gerade diese diversen Zero-Limonaden schmecken mir überhaupt nicht.
> Diese Zuckeraustauschstoffe haben einen ganz seltsamen Geschmack, wie ich finde.


Ihr habt alle keine Diabetes - ihr sprecht euch leicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gerade diese diversen Zero-Limonaden schmecken mir überhaupt nicht.
> Diese Zuckeraustauschstoffe haben einen ganz seltsamen Geschmack, wie ich finde.


Besser als zero als Light aber wenn ich Saufe muss ich meinen Körper nicht auch noch mit Zuckeraustauschstoffen beschäftigen


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle keine Diabetes - ihr sprecht euch leicht.


Zum normalen Trinken schätze ich cole zero oder pepsi maxx sehr, aber eben nicht im Longdrink


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum normalen Trinken schätze ich cole zero oder pepsi maxx sehr, aber eben nicht im Longdrink


Irgendwo muss ich ja sparen ... und die Schwellung an meiner Leibesmitte dankt es mir mit Verringerung!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle keine Diabetes - ihr sprecht euch leicht.



Wenn man aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf diese Produkte zurückgreifen muss, dann sind sie natürlich schon eine gute Sache.
Wobei die Industrie sicherlich weniger die Diabetiker ins Auge gefasst hat, sondern vielmehr den angeblich problemlosen / gesunden Limo-Genuss.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss ich ja sparen ... und die Schwellung an meiner Leibesmitte dankt es mir mit Verringerung!


Wusste garnicht dass Süßstoffe die Genitalgröße und Libido verringern, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn man aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf diese Produkte zurückgreifen muss, dann sind sie natürlich schon eine gute Sache.
> Wobei die Industrie sicherlich weniger die Diabetiker ins Auge gefasst hat, sondern vielmehr den angeblich problemlosen / gesunden Limo-Genuss.


Das ist mir jetzt wieder wurscht und zur "Not" trinke ich den Oakheart auch pur - dann aber bei einem kühleren Wetter.


----------



## Minimax

Ich sehe das Problem garnicht so sehr in der Zero-Variante (da kanns halt auch medizinische Gründe für geben), obwohl ich persönlich die auch nicht besonders mag.
Aber das Vanilla, da gruselts mich auch- wobei, wenn der Rum etwas karamellig daherkommt, wer weiss.
Naja, each of their own, schätze ich, horses for courses, lasst 1000 Blumen blühen etc.
Am Ende bleibt der Grundkonsens: Hauptsache s'knallt, in dem Sinne Cheerio, liebe Stammtischbrüder,

Euer
Minimahicks


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht dass Süßstoffe die Genitalgröße und Libido verringern, wieder was gelernt



Gelangen diese Stoffe am Ende ins Meer, weil vom Körper im Grunde nicht abbaubar, sollen aus Haien sogar Delfine werden.

Wobei Delfine wohl auch nur schwule Haie sind.


----------



## Jason

Trinkt ihr eure Zero Limonade. Ich bleib bei meinem Bier oder Radler. Schmeckt mir gerade sehr gut in meinem Angelzimmer bei angenehmen 22 Grad. Oben auf der Terrasse sind es noch über 28 Grad. 
Heute morgen um 6:00 Uhr aufgestanden. Aber nicht um zum angeln zu fahren. Nein, wir haben eine Stunde später angefangen Bordsteine zu setzen. Vier Stunden später waren wir fertig. Ich habe geölt wie Sau. Die Hitze ist schrecklich. Angeln werde ich bei diesem Wetter nicht. Sonst kriege ich noch ein an die Mütze. Die Wärme soll ja noch anhalten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Ich habe wohl auch in mein Päckchen geschaut. Erst schien es mir doch leer zu sein. Als ich nachfühlte, um sicherzugehen, und sich eine Rattenfalle liebevoll um meine Fingerknöchel schloss dachte ich schon ich wäre im Kindergarten gelandet ...
Beim zurückziehen meiner Flossen löste sich aber ein Schuss und ging nur haarscharf an meinem Ohr vorbei. Touchée Kollege. Genaueres Nachsehen offenbarte einen ausgeklügelten Mechanismus wie er filigraner nicht hätte sein können. 






Sind deine dürren Fliegenbinder-Hände also doch nicht so zittrig wie ich dachte? Gut, die Kopflastigkeit des Päckchens hätte mich stutzig machen können.




Aber ich hab auch mit der typischen Minimax-Sargblei Montage gerechnet. 
Ganz im Gegenteil verbarg sich ganz unten im Paket doch noch ein wenig Garn mit Haken und einer recht ansehnlichen Pose.





So soll es also sein. Ich habe noch kurz überlegt die Montage kurzerhand an die Chinastippe zu tüddeln um dem Ganzen mit der 80er Barbe aus dem Rhein noch vor dem Abendessen in Ende zu setzen, aber wir wollten ja grillen und da wollte ich mich nicht nich vorher mit Fischschleim besudeln.
So werde ich wohl erst in einigen Tagen dazu kommen Sör @Minimax an seinen Platz zu verweisen.
Ich würde alle Anwesenden trotzdem auch dann noch darum bitten, ihn nicht mit zu viel Spott zu begießen, hat er uns doch bisher immer mit seinen Geschichten und seinen Angelversuchen sehr amüsiert. 
Möge das Duell beginnen.

Ps: Silberkugeln? Ist das dein Ernst? Meinst du wir sind hier im Zauberland und reiten auf Einhörnern ans Wasser? Ts ts ts ...


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meinem Bier oder Radler. Schmeckt mir gerade sehr gut in meinem Angelzimmer bei angenehmen 22 Grad.



Nabend, lieber Jason, 
Prost, das ist ein Wort!
Ich nuckel auch grad an nem leckeren Beck's.

.....aus einer Dose.
......auf einer Parkbank.
......irgendwo in Brandenburg.
Herrje, wie hab ich das nur wieder hingekriegt?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

* C*heers to the Knights of the Singing Reel!




​


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, lieber Jason,
> Prost, das ist ein Wort!
> Ich nuckel auch grad an nem leckeren Beck's.
> 
> .....aus einer Dose.
> ......auf einer Parkbank.
> ......irgendwo in Brandenburg.
> Herrje, wie hab ich das nur wieder hingekriegt?


Brauchst du Hilfe?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Fahr nicht nach Amerika dort herrscht die Coca-Cholera!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Fahr nicht nach Amerika dort herrscht die Coca-Cholera!


Keine Sorge. Da ist mir der Gelbhaarige schon Reiseauschlussgrung genug!


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Brauchst du Hilfe?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der Mann trinkt Beck's - ihm ist nicht mehr zu Helfen  bei einem Pferd würde @daci7 ihm sein Stutzen gute Dienste leisten, so bleibt uns nur Mitgefühl zu haben und uns daran zu erinnern wi er früher war


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nuckel auch grad an nem leckeren Beck's.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum normalen Trinken schätze ich cole zero oder pepsi maxx sehr, aber eben nicht im Longdrink



Männer trinken keine Brause.


----------



## Tricast

Tricast schrieb:


> Fahr nicht nach Amerika dort herrscht die Coca-Cholera!




Wenn ich das nicht gerade eben noch geschrieben hätte als Warnung und jetzt sitzt Minimax da und trinkt Beck´s? Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.

Heinz


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ps: Silberkugeln? Ist das dein Ernst? Meinst du wir sind hier im Zauberland und reiten auf Einhörnern ans Wasser? Ts ts ts ...



Es hätte klappen können, und es wäre ja wohl nicht besonders umweltbewusst, wenn mein zukünftiges Groundbait Blei enthalten würde, nichtwahr.



Jason schrieb:


> Brauchst du Hilfe?


Vielen Dank, die Situation ist unter Kontrolle, die Missus ist in Rufweite und kann mich notfalls retten


----------



## Andal

Probiert das "Gold Ochsen" aus Ulm und ihr werdet Beck's lieben!


----------



## yukonjack

Ich trinke nicht mehr so viel Alkohol, das meiste verschütte ich


----------



## hanzz

Ich trink auch ein Becks grad. 
Weiß gar nicht was da so schlimm dran ist. 
Prost allerseits


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, die Situation ist unter Kontrolle, die Missus ist in Rufweite und kann mich notfalls retten


Ok, es ist immer gut ein starke Frau an seiner Seite zu haben. Dann grüß sie schön von mir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich trink auch ein Becks grad.
> Weiß gar nicht was da so schlimm dran ist.
> Prost allerseits


Du bist Dortmundfan, das macht es schwer an deinen Geschmack zu appellieren (aber schön wieder von dir zu lesen!)


Minimax schrieb:


> Es hätte klappen können, und es wäre ja wohl nicht besonders umweltbewusst, wenn mein zukünftiges Groundbait Blei enthalten würde, nichtwahr.


50gr Blei bleiben in der Fulle bei Grebenau liegen. Just sayin (wie viele Ladungen Kaliber 12 müsste man dafür in jemanden reinpumpen?)


----------



## geomas

So, also nach dem komplett fischlosen Abend gestern wollte ich heute doch noch mal sehen, ob irgendwas mit mir nicht stimmt.
Also mit der superweichen Picker (und einer etwas kräftigeren Zweitrute für den Fall, daß alle Nah-Swims okkupiert sind) und einer Dose alter Pinkies mit ein paar Maden drin gings zum Fluß nebenan. Diesmal an eine Stelle, wo recht viel Paddler jeglicher Fraktion unterwegs sind.
Aber schon oft habe ich direkt nach der Vorbeifahrt von irgendwelchen Wasserfahrzeugen Bisse bekommen - also nur Versuch macht klug.

Fester Seitenarm mit 2 AAA-Splitshots als Gewicht, am Businessend wartete ein 16er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder auf Kundschaft.

Zu meiner großen Erleichterung gabs auch fix ein paar sehrt agile und wunderschöne, nur leider recht lütte Plötz. 

Gefolgt von diesem Sportsmann hier:





Vermutlich der kleinste Kammschupper meiner gesamten Angelkarriere. Er hatte sich schon so über drei Pinkies gefreut, die er zusammen gar nicht ins Mäulchen bekommen hat. Und dann das...

Hab immer lose Pinkies gefüttert, nach ner Weile noch ein paar Pellets eingeworfen (bunte Mischung). 
Und tatsächlich, auf einmal kräftigerer Widerstand an der superfeinen Rute, Bremse klickert, aber dann ist der Fisch ausgestiegen.
Vermutlich ne Brasse, die extremst knapp gehakt war.

Kurz darauf dann ne Brasse, die ich landen konnte - sie war etwa 30cm groß oder klein. Fische dieses Formats (und dieses Exemplar war nicht besonders agil) ziehen die 7ft-Picker schon richtig krumm. 

Dann kamen etliche Paddler und ganz zum Schluß biß als 4te Species des Abends noch ne sehr kleine Güster. 
Ein richtig schöner Abend am Wasser.


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist Dortmundfan, das macht es schwer an deinen Geschmack zu appellieren (aber schön wieder von dir zu lesen!)


Und schau mir grad ein Bayern Spiel an. 
Hahahaha. Und nen Jägermeister dazu. 
Vodka und Whiskey sind leider alle. 
Aber im Endeffekt bleibt der Effekt. 
Ich werd heut gut schlafen.


----------



## hanzz

Und ein Petri an @geomas und @Wuemmehunter


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So stelle ich sie mir vor


An der Fulda bei unserem gemeinsamen Ansitz kam doch eine gute Fee vorbei, und hat dir 2 Stück Dürre Runde mit Brot gebracht. Aber mein Lieber....., so sah ich wirklich nicht aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist Dortmundfan, das macht es schwer an deinen Geschmack zu appellieren (aber schön wieder von dir zu lesen!)
> 
> 50gr Blei bleiben in der Fulle bei Grebenau liegen. Just sayin (wie viele Ladungen Kaliber 12 müsste man dafür in jemanden reinpumpen?)


1x 12/76 Mag in 3,5mm ... just sayin' ...


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> An der Fulda bei unserem gemeinsamen Ansitz kam doch eine gute Fee vorbei, und hat dir 2 Stück Dürre Runde mit Brot gebracht. Aber mein Lieber....., so sah ich wirklich nicht aus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ein bisschen Make Up hätte dir gut getan!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, also nach dem komplett fischlosen Abend gestern wollte ich heute doch noch mal sehen, ob irgendwas mit mir nicht stimmt.
> Also mit der superweichen Picker (und einer etwas kräftigeren Zweitrute für den Fall, daß alle Nah-Swims okkupiert sind) und einer Dose alter Pinkies mit ein paar Maden drin gings zum Fluß nebenan. Diesmal an eine Stelle, wo recht viel Paddler jeglicher Fraktion unterwegs sind.
> Aber schon oft habe ich direkt nach der Vorbeifahrt von irgendwelchen Wasserfahrzeugen Bisse bekommen - also nur Versuch macht klug.
> 
> Fester Seitenarm mit 2 AAA-Splitshots als Gewicht, am Businessend wartete ein 16er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder auf Kundschaft.
> 
> Zu meiner großen Erleichterung gabs auch fix ein paar sehrt agile und wunderschöne, nur leider recht lütte Plötz.
> 
> Gefolgt von diesem Sportsmann hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermutlich der kleinste Kammschupper meiner gesamten Angelkarriere. Er hatte sich schon so über drei Pinkies gefreut, die er zusammen gar nicht ins Mäulchen bekommen hat. Und dann das...
> 
> Hab immer lose Pinkies gefüttert, nach ner Weile noch ein paar Pellets eingeworfen (bunte Mischung).
> Und tatsächlich, auf einmal kräftigerer Widerstand an der superfeinen Rute, Bremse klickert, aber dann ist der Fisch ausgestiegen.
> Vermutlich ne Brasse, die extremst knapp gehakt war.
> 
> Kurz darauf dann ne Brasse, die ich landen konnte - sie war etwa 30cm groß oder klein. Fische dieses Formats (und dieses Exemplar war nicht besonders agil) ziehen die 7ft-Picker schon richtig krumm.
> 
> Dann kamen etliche Paddler und ganz zum Schluß biß als 4te Species des Abends noch ne sehr kleine Güster.
> Ein richtig schöner Abend am Wasser.


Petri Heil, lieber Georg. Heute konntest du im Ükel berichten und nicht im Schneider-Stammtisch. 
Herzliches Petri an @Wuemmehunter . 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Petri @geomas , das hört sich nach einem vergnüglichen Angelabend an. Das Wasserfahrzeuge nicht nur für Schrecken, sondern auch für "Leben" im Swim sorgen können, kann ich bestätigen. Vielleicht sind Fahrzeuge "zu gross" um ins Alarmraster der Fische zu fallen?

Oha, Entschuldigung, wo sind meine Manieren, ein herzliches Petri auch an @Wuemmehunter -aber bitte pass etwas auf die Hitze auf, im Eifer der Fischwaid; und natürlich auch Petri @hanzz, schön das Du mal wieder vorbeischaust,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Make Up hätte dir gut getan!


Zumindest war ich frisch rasiert. Und das nur für dich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Zumindest war ich frisch rasiert. Und das nur für dich.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Auch im Gesicht?


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch im Gesicht?


Ich bitte dich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri @geomas , das hört sich nach einem vergnüglichen Angelabend an. Das Wasserfahrzeuge nicht nur für Schrecken, sondern auch für "Leben" im Swim sorgen können, kann ich bestätigen. Vielleicht sind Fahrzeuge "zu gross" um ins Alarmraster der Fische zu fallen?


Ich denke das verwirbelungen (Futti!) generell die Fische anziehen, egal ob da ein Hund durchgerannt ist oder ein Kanut seine Bahn zieht


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri, klaro, auch an @hanzz , an @Wuemmehunter und an @Mescalero ! 
@kuttenkarl - hoffentlich kommst Du wieder richtig auf die Beine und auch ans Wasser.

Die Verwirbelungen, Mikroströmungen im Wasser wirbeln vermutlich ne Menge an Schwebstoffen und auch kleineren Häppchen auf - sicher ein optischer Reiz für die Fische. Und der Köder, wenn er nicht zu schwer ist, wird auch frisch präsentiert.


----------



## kuttenkarl

50gr Blei bleiben in der Fulle bei Grebenau liegen. Just sayin (wie viele Ladungen Kaliber 12 müsste man dafür in jemanden reinpumpen?)

cal.12 hat zwischen 24gr und 36gr


----------



## Mescalero

Ein Petri in die Runde! 
Herrliches Bärschleinportrait @geomas , Klasse!


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke das verwirbelungen (Futti!) generell die Fische anziehen, egal ob da ein Hund durchgerannt ist oder ein Kanut seine Bahn zieht


Absolut, absolut. Richtiger Radau stört sie nur minimal und für kurze Zeit, danach wird geforscht, was alles leckeres aufgewirbelt wurde. Aber wehe, der Schatten des Anglers fällt nur um Millimeter aufs Wasser, dann gibts ne Schuppenstampede die erst in der Sargassosee endet.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die Verwirbelungen, Mikroströmungen im Wasser wirbeln vermutlich ne Menge an Schwebstoffen und auch kleineren Häppchen auf - sicher ein optischer Reiz für die Fische. Und der Köder, wenn er nicht zu schwer ist, wird auch frisch präsentiert.



Gute Stichwörter für ein Kleinod aus der älteren Literatur:
In einigen alten Angelbüchern wird für das Barschangeln empfohlen....


....neiin, nicht die alte Nummer mit der Handvoll Prasselkies, aber so ähnlich:

Man solle um die Barsche zu reizen, mit zerstossenen Eierschalen, oder auch Muschelschalen 'anfüttern' -die hellen, blinkenden Partikel sollten angeblich die Stachligen Gesellen an gelöste Schüppchen eines unter Angriff befindlichen Kleinfisch-Geleitzuges erinnern, und ihre Raublust wecken.
Ob das wirklich klappen kann? Vielleicht wissen die Älteren ähhem, Erfahreneren unter uns mehr?


----------



## Mescalero

Das klingt interessant, fast schon ein bisschen abenteuerlich und in jedem Fall weckt es die Experimentierlust. 
Eierschalen sind vorhanden und ein Mörser auch....ich probiere das aus.


----------



## geomas

etwas OT: für die Barsche gab es ja diverse Tricks in älterer Literatur (mit den (Boots-) Riemen oder Angeln aufs Wasser schlagen, die Barschwippe als Angelgerät erinnere ich auch noch dunkel).


Was mir auch heute wieder mal auffiel: der letzte Fisch am Band (kurz nach Sonnenuntergang, es war merklich dunkler geworden) war ne Güster.
Hatte ich öfters. Vielleicht haben die ihre großen Augen nicht nur, um hübsch auszusehen...
Wäre mal spannend zu wissen, bis zu welchem Grad an Dunkelheit Fische, die Nahrung überwiegend vom Grund aufnehmen, überhaupt noch sehen können.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Gute Stichwörter für ein Kleinod aus der älteren Literatur:
> In einigen alten Angelbüchern wird für das Barschangeln empfohlen....
> 
> 
> ....neiin, nicht die alte Nummer mit der Handvoll Prasselkies, aber so ähnlich:
> 
> Man solle um die Barsche zu reizen, mit zerstossenen Eierschalen, oder auch Muschelschalen 'anfüttern' -die hellen, blinkenden Partikel sollten angeblich die Stachligen Gesellen an gelöste Schüppchen eines unter Angriff befindlichen Kleinfisch-Geleitzuges erinnern, und ihre Raublust wecken.
> Ob das wirklich klappen kann? Vielleicht wissen die Älteren ähhem, Erfahreneren unter uns mehr?


Sankt Koch gab in einem älteren Video der Prä-Balzer-Ära zum besten, dass er mal zwei Perlmuttknöpfe an das Netz einer Senke genäht hat und damit gute Barsche senken (Senken auf Raubfisch dürfte wohl das offtopicste Thema überhaupt sein, ich bitte um Nachsicht) konnte

*ed* und natürlich meine herzlichsten Petri Heils nach Rostock und (ich glaube?) Franken! Hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen, war ein langer (Hochzeits-)Tag und Vaddi hat schlagseite


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir auch heute wieder mal auffiel: der letzte Fisch am Band (kurz nach Sonnenuntergang, es war merklich dunkler geworden) war ne Güster.
> Hatte ich öfters. Vielleicht haben die ihre großen Augen nicht nur, um hübsch auszusehen...



Ja, ich glaube ganz sicher sogar. Ich kriege beim leichtlädschern in der Strömung sehr häufig aggressive Güsterbisse noch in der Absinkphase, da kann Dufr und Aroma noch gar keine Rolle spielen, die müssen nach Augenschein operieren- und mit den grossen Glubschaugen garantiert auch nich sehr gut bei schwindenden Lichtwerten.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> etwas OT: für die Barsche gab es ja diverse Tricks in älterer Literatur (mit den (Boots-) Riemen oder Angeln aufs Wasser schlagen, die Barschwippe als Angelgerät erinnere ich auch noch dunkel).


Die Welsleute klopfen auch, es gibt ja sogar extra Wallerhölzer zu kaufen. 

#ot
Ein bisschen offtopic ist schon tolerabel, oder? Barsche sind doch irgendwie auch coarse fish, in ihrem tiefsten Innern.


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> (Hochzeits-)Tag und Vaddi hat schlagseite


Herzliche Glückwünsche 
Ich hab auch Seite und verabschiede mich für heute. 
Der Jägermeister hats doch in sich


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...und damit gute Barsche senken (Senken auf Raubfisch dürfte wohl das offtopicste Thema überhaupt sein, ich bitte um Nachsicht) konnte






Mescalero schrieb:


> Barsche sind doch irgendwie auch coarse fish, in ihrem tiefsten Innern.



Also, Barsche sind ja wohl absolutes Ükelrevier- nur weil die Spinboys von ihnen besessen sind, heißt es noch lange nicht, das sie nicht in unser Fachgebiet fallen. Auch als richtiger Angler kann man ihnen mit vernünftigen Methoden nachstellen, ohne auf irgendwelche Mikadostäbchen mit grellen Gummipopeln oder Lametta dran zurückgreifen zu müssen.
Yates (g.w.s.N.) hat einmal ein ganzes seiner unheimlich langweiligen (bei aller Liebe, g. w.s. N.) In eine Rahmenhandlung um einen Barsch gestellt.
Barsche sind also absolut ükabel.

Don't geht me started: neulich hat ein Schalustiger Kollege meine Darent Valley als "Dropshotsetup' ('Setup'- 'Setup', man stelle sich vor, liebe Brüder!) bezeichnet, ich hab freundlich darauf hingewiesen, das Ruten mit weißer Schreibschrift drauf sicher weder Dropshot noch Setup sind, sondern zum leichten ledgern mit dem Paternoster dienen.
Er hat natürlich nichts verstanden, und mich als harmlosen Exzentriker eingestuft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, Barsche sind ja wohl absolutes Ükelrevier- nur weil die Spinboys von ihnen besessen sind, heißt es noch lange nicht, das sie nicht in unser Fachgebiet fallen. Auch als richtiger Angler kann man ihnen mit vernünftigen Methoden nachstellen, ohne auf irgendwelche Mikadostäbchen mit grellen Gummipopeln oder Lametta dran zurückgreifen zu müssen.
> Yates (g.w.s.N.) hat einmal ein ganzes seiner unheimlich langweiligen (bei aller Liebe, g. w.s. N.) In eine Rahmenhandlung um einen Barsch gestellt.
> Barsche sind also absolut ükabel.


Die Methode macht das Gift!


----------



## rhinefisher

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> 50gr Blei bleiben in der Fulle bei Grebenau liegen. Just sayin (wie viele Ladungen Kaliber 12 müsste man dafür in jemanden reinpumpen?)
> 
> cal.12 hat zwischen 24gr und 36gr



Jaaa - 12/70er... .
Aber unser daci7 verwendet wohl linkshändig und lässig ne 12/76er - die hat tatsächlich 50-56gr.
Jetzt würde ich nur gerne wissen; schießen wir in Zukunft auf die Fische..?
Dann muß ich noch schnell zu Frankonia..
Heute war ich für einige Stunden am Rhein - ganz ohne Angelgerät, weil es eigentlich ja viel zu warm zum Fischen ist.
Die erste Stunde war auch noch OK, aber dann übermannte mich die Langeweile und ich habe zutiefst bedauert nix mitgenommen zu haben.
Morgen bin ich schlauer..


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> wissen die Älteren


Ich fühle mich zwar noch jung, weiss aber trotzdem dass es bei Jungbarschen oft funktioniert.. .
Die Großen lachen bloß.. .


----------



## Andal

Das eindeutig beste Barschlockmittel ist es, Lauben auf den Platz zu rufen!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich zwar noch jung, weiss aber trotzdem dass es bei Jungbarschen oft funktioniert.. .
> Die Großen lachen bloß.. .



Ja, nun, bei Jungbarschen funktioniert nun wirklich alles


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja - und bei den Alten fast nix..


----------



## geomas

kompletto OT: im hohen Nordwesten Nordamerikas wird sehr großen Heilbutts wohl gelegentlich mit nem Revolver der Rest gegeben vor der Landung.
Als Kind durfte ich ein paar Mal zu einem Angler mit übelstem Ruf als Mensch* - der wohnte direkt am Fluß neben meinen Großeltern. Der hat im Sommer mit nem Knicker auf Alande an der Oberfläche geschossen. Aus Langeweile. Er sagte, man müsse sehr viel tiefer halten. Ob er was getroffen hat erinnere ich nicht mehr, aber den größten Barsch, den ich je sah - der hing in seinem Kescher. Gefangen auf KöFi an einer seeeehr langen beringten Bambusrute mit ner riesigen roten Laufrolle dran. Die Mono war geschätz 0,70er.

*) aber niemand kannte die Fische in den Flüssen dort besser als er. Der hat immer gefangen. War aber menschlich komplett neben allen denkbaren Spuren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ein Freund hat gerade Probleme mit Superschlauenbrückendöbeln - da funktioniert auch nix.
Irgendwelche Tipps??
Meine Idee war 2-3 Toastbrote anzufüttern, dazu jedesmal einige zerbrochene Holunderzweigstücke und ein Stückchen Holunder als Pose.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja - und bei den Alten fast nix..


Ist wie bei den Johnnies (oder vielleicht allen Fischlis?)
Die Kleinis sind fast schon schmerzhaft arglos, die grossen sind wirklich gerissene, durchtriebene Gesellen. 
Kann mir vorstellen, das so ein Grossbarsch die unsere Listen und Schliche mühelos kontert.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat gerade Probleme mit Superschlauenbrückendöbeln - da funktioniert auch nix.
> Irgendwelche Tipps??
> Meine Idee war 2-3 Toastbrote anzufüttern, dazu jedesmal einige zerbrochene Holunderzweigstücke und ein Stückchen Holunder als Pose.


Genau von so einem Fall hab ich irgendwo gelesen: Die listigen Brückendöbel nahmen die Kostproben, waren aber weg, als Sekunden später der Haken im Wasser war. Die Lösung, die den Fisch brachte war Teamwork: ein Angler katapultierte Loosefeed, während der andere auswarf, so dass Hakenköder und Futter exakt gleichzeitig auftrafen.
Und selbst das brauchte einige Versuche und absolute Stealth-Taktik.
Ansonsten: Vielleicht irgendwas mit Curry und viel Sitzfleisch?


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Der hat im Sommer mit nem Knicker auf Alande an der Oberfläche geschossen.


Zu meinen Jugendclubzeiten, also in der Nachkriegszeit  kam einer auf die Idee, einen Karpfen aus dem Teich schwarzzuangeln um ihn anschließend über dem Lagerfeuer zu grillen. Weil niemand Ahnung vom Angeln hatte, fingen wir auch nichts. Der Kollege fuhr schnell heim und kam mit dem Luftgewehr zurück. Er hat dann tatsächlich einen geschossen und er landete auf dem Grill. Wir waren entsetzt wegen der vielen Gräten...


----------



## geomas

Tja, die verrückten Zeiten früher...

Habe direkt Lust darauf oder Interesse am Angeln mit sehr kleinen Haken. Mit Pinkie und nem kleinen 18er oder 20er Haken und dann mal sehen, was geht.
Also wie Dein täglich Brot, lieber @Mescalero . Häkchen hab ich genug (kein 26er, aber 24er sind immerhin im Bestand). 
Vielleicht habe ich auch nur etwas viel Sonne und Hitze bekommen heute und bin morgen ganz anderer Meinung. Das < ging jetzt aber nicht gegen Dich, Mescalero ;-)

Wobei ich ne Menge alter Gamakatsu-Häkchen (noch im blauen querformatigen DAM-Briefchen) habe, die trotz einer Größenangabe von 14 oder so sehr, sehr feine Haken sind.


----------



## phirania

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Dieses Jahr ist der Wurm drin. Zu Ostern ins Krankenhaus mit Bauch Op, nichts angeln. Danach zwei Haussanierungen (Elternhaus meiner Frau und meine Tochter hat ein 120 Jahre altes Haus gekauft). Bei einem Unfall ist mein Schwiegersohn durch die Decke gefallen, Arm gebrochen und Prellungen. Durch Baustop endlich Zeit zum Angeln? nein, Schulter kaputt (Verkalkungen und Schleimbeutelentzündung), also ein Sch...sjahr.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Na denn mal gute Besserung---


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Männers Männers was hab ich hier verpasst.
@Minimax und @daci7 duelieren sich auf Ükelart, Diskusionen über abgesägte Spitzen, Gespräche über massenproduziertes und einheitsgleiches Bier, diverse Mischgetränke.....nene mir schwant übles 

Da bleib ich bei meinen Posenbruder @Jason und trink gut gekühltes regionales Bier aus meinen Gewölbekeller und erfreue mich meiner Torturen der letzen Nacht.
Ganz nach Ükelmanier bin ich gestern später Abends mit der 90-250g "Friedfischrute" montiert an einer Selbstgebauten Fahrwassertonne und als Köder das Säckchen mit Eintagsfliegen ans Wasser. Nach knapp ner halben Stunde fand die Fahrwassertonne ihren Weg unter die Wasseroberfläche und hinein in die Tiefe des Donauzuflusses.
Nach kurzer Gegenwehr wurde ein 6 bärtiger missgelaunter mehr oder weniger Friedfischgefährte gelandet....dieser Name hier nicht genannt werden darf.  
Ca. 50 cm sagte mir mein interenes Maßband und entließ ihn wider in die Tiefen des Flusses.
Die hinter lassenschaften bei der Landung ziehren heute noch meinen Daumen in Form von Kratzspuren in der Hornhaut.
Einen Zweiten etwas kleinren gab es noch zum Abschluss und gegen halb 11 war selbst die große Tonne nicht mehr für mich Sichtbar und so musste ich leider abbrechen. Beim Thema Posenfarbe hat sich eindeutig das neonorange bis tief in die Nachthinein bewährt.

Prost werte Ükelbrüder, und ein großes Petri Heil an alle Fänger der letzten Tag und des Wochenendes.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Moin Josef,

die Hitze macht uns allen zu schaffen - da soll man viel trinken, sagt der Arzt. Mit einer akuten Unterhopfung ist wahrlich nicht zu spaßen.
Gerade isotonische Sportgetränke, in Form von Hopfenkaltschalen, sind daher zu empfehlen.

Die 250g Friedfischrute und die Fahrwassertonne (schöne Umschreibung) machten mich zunächst stutzig, als ich aber bei den Eintagsfliegen angelangt war, da wurde es mir klar. Petri & Prost zum Eintagsfliegen-Wels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lassen sich mit den so angeköderten Eintagsfliegen eigentlich auch andere Fischarten gut fangen? Ich denke mal, sobald die Eintagsfliegen in Massen auftreten, werden sich viele Fische auf diese Art von Nahrung konzentrieren.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Fische egal welcher Art schlagen sich an diesen tagen die Bäuche voll und danach kann man erstmal für Tage die Angelgeräte in den Schrank stellen.
Ich hab ja das ganze schon mal vorgestellt und es gibt mehr oder weniger gewisse Methoden aus diesen Eintagsfliegen einen brauchbaren Köder herzustellen.
Karpfenfreaks machen Boilies draus....um ehrlich zu sein  würde ich dabei , früher habens auch mit Mehl nen Teig gemacht. Die häufigste Methode ist aber das ganz in ein Netz (Zwiebel/Knoblochnetz etc.) zu packen und so ne Art Paket zu schnüren....darin nen Kieselstein zur Beschwerung und ab damit in die Tiefe.
Auf Friedfisch kannst die eig so nur Füttern und dann mit ner Semmel nachfischen, damithab ich schon einige Aitel fangen können. Da der Schlupf aber nicht immer gleich ist und sich über Tage hinzieht ists nicht immer einfach an viele ranzukommen. gestern z.B. hatte ich gerade mal ne Handvoll und das hat für 2 Köder gereicht, mehr war leider nicht. 
Vor 2 Jahren gabs soviele das ich nen Sensas Eimer voll hatte und beim Anfüttern nen wahren Brachsenschwarm an die Oberfläche gefüttert hab. Das Netz war dann auch entsprechend schnell leer und die 6 Bärtigen haben nichts mehr bekommen weils schlichtweg zu langsam waren


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @geomas. Ein hübsches Bärschlein, das Du da fangen konntest. Bei mir war gestern übrigens bei angebrochener Dämmerung auch eine lütte Güster der letzte Fisch des Tages. Petri auch an @dawurzelsepp zum Barteligen.
Heute früh war ich dann wieder mit Ferdinand in der Wümme unterwegs, um mir ein weiteres weniger vertrautes Teilstück wasserwandernd zu erschließen und um die Kameras wieder aufzustellen. War in zweiterlei Hinsicht ein sehr ergiebiger Vormittag im Wasser: Zum einen hatte ich heute die erste Meerforelle des Jahres (aufgrund der Größe wahrscheinlich ein Erstaufsteiger) vor dem Objektiv. Dazu gab es zwei Hechte und reichlich Plötzen. Zum anderen bin ich immer wieder überrascht, wie strukturreich der Grund eines schmalen Wiesenflüsschens sein kann. Mitunter ist das Wasser nur knöcheltief, wenige Schritte weiter steht es einem dann wieder bis zur Brust. Eine spannende Stelle an einem Weidenbusch mit bauchnabektuefem Wasser habe ich gefunden, die ich in den kommenden Tagen unbedingt mal befischen will.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @geomas. Ein hübsches Bärschlein, das Du da fangen konntest. Bei mir war gestern übrigens bei angebrochener Dämmerung auch eine lütte Güster der letzte Fisch des Tages. Petri auch an @dawurzelsepp zum Barteligen.
> Heute früh war ich dann wieder mit Ferdinand in der Wümme unterwegs, um mir ein weiteres weniger vertrautes Teilstück wasserwandernd zu erschließen und um die Kameras wieder aufzustellen. War in zweiterlei Hinsicht ein sehr ergiebiger Vormittag im Wasser: Zum einen hatte ich heute die erste Meerforelle des Jahres (aufgrund der Größe wahrscheinlich ein Erstaufsteiger) vor dem Objektiv. Dazu gab es zwei Hechte und reichlich Plötzen. Zum anderen bin ich immer wieder überrascht, wie strukturreich der Grund eines schmalen Wiesenflüsschens sein kann. Mitunter ist das Wasser nur knöcheltief, wenige Schritte weiter steht es einem dann wieder bis zur Brust. Eine spannende Stelle an einem Weidenbusch mit bauchnabektuefem Wasser habe ich gefunden, die ich in den kommenden Tagen unbedingt mal befischen will.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352740
> Anhang anzeigen 352741
> Anhang anzeigen 352742
> Anhang anzeigen 352743
> Anhang anzeigen 352744
> Anhang anzeigen 352745


Der Badinand....... man muss ja was gegen die Wärme tun!


----------



## skyduck

Frage an die Fachleute: Ich suche ja immer noch eine gute Rolle für die Ledgermaster von Drennan. Jetzt hat mir jemand eine ungefischte  ABU Garcia CARDINAL ULTRA CAST 2 angeboten. Passt das in euren Augen. Kenne die Rolle gar nicht...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Hecht100+

Graphit-Rolle, Heckbremse, mittlere Größe, 3 Kugellager, noch  Made in Japan, passt bestimmt. Und wenn du sie auch noch günstig bekommst, zugreifen.


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp - herzliches Petri zu den breitmäuligen nichtganz-Friedfischen! 
Interessante Sache mit den Eintagsfliegen. 

@skyduck - die ABU kenne ich leider nicht - auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg beim nächsten Rollenkauf!

@Wuemmehunter - coole Aktion! Der erste Hecht und die Forelle sehen ziemlich mürrisch aus.


----------



## geomas

#swingtip
#schwingspitze

Habe aus Neugier 2 der vom „Funkladen” angebotenen Schwingspitzen mit rotem (=weichen) Winkelgummi bestellt und seine Interpretation der klassischen Swingtip (mit „Nylon-Draht” statt mit Gummischlauch) auch. Bin sehr gespannt und werde berichten.

#wurfstab
#messing
Die will ich auch mal probieren. praktischer sind die DS-Bleie sicher, aber der Spieltrieb ließ mich die Messingstäbchen ordern.


----------



## geomas

Und gleich gehts wieder los per pedes zum Fluß nebenan. Auf Fahrerei habe ich heute keine Lust (die Klimaanlage im klapprigen Kleinwagen zeigte mir unlängst den Mittelfinger).
Hoffentlich finde ich ne schattige Stelle oder eine, wo ein Lüftchen weht.


----------



## Andal

Wenn schon das dampfig-heisse Wetter eine Qual ist, so ist heute wenigstens das Fernsehprogramm gut. Für mich mit der beste Sci Fi Film aller Zeiten:





__





						Suche im Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was läuft - Ihr TV Programm
					

Ihr Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was im TV Programm läuft. Mit vielen Bildern, Infos, Trailern und Insidertipps für jeden TV Sender.




					www.tvinfo.de


----------



## Jason

Ich hab mich hiermit abgekühlt. 





Ein XXL Spaghettieis. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Hier nochmals ein dickes Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage...
Und nutzt den schönen Sonntag noch mal zum angeln.


----------



## phirania

Heute gab es mal wieder Karpfen..


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Heute gab es mal wieder Karpfen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352769
> Anhang anzeigen 352770


Diese Größe macht doch richtig Spaß. Auf die große Uboote kann ich verzichten.Petri Heil Kalle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

Hier zieht ein Gewitter auf.
Gut: Es kühlt ein bisschen ab und der Wind bläst gerade durch die Bude
Schlecht: Angeln fällt aus

Aber wie es meistens so ist. Geh ich nicht los, zieht es vorbei.
Geh ich los, kracht es biblisch.  

Dickes Petri Kalle


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Ich hab mich hiermit abgekühlt.
> Anhang anzeigen 352768
> 
> Ein XXL Spaghettieis.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das beste aller Eise!


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Diese Größe macht doch richtig Spaß. Auf die große Uboote kann ich verzichten.Petri Heil Kalle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


K 2-3 führt sich an der (passenden) Angel am besten auf!


----------



## Andal

hanzz schrieb:


> Hier zieht ein Gewitter auf.
> Gut: Es kühlt ein bisschen ab und der Wind bläst gerade durch die Bude
> Schlecht: Angeln fällt aus
> 
> Aber wie es meistens so ist. Geh ich nicht los, zieht es vorbei.
> Geh ich los, kracht es biblisch.
> 
> Dickes Petri Kalle


Das ist immer so. Letzte Jahr dachte ich auch, das geht schon. Wäre beinahe in den eigenen Stiefeln ersoffen!


----------



## Thomas.

hanzz schrieb:


> Hier zieht ein Gewitter auf.
> Gut: Es kühlt ein bisschen ab und der Wind bläst gerade durch die Bude
> Schlecht: Angeln fällt aus
> 
> Aber wie es meistens so ist. Geh ich nicht los, zieht es vorbei.
> Geh ich los, kracht es biblisch.



Frau nicht im griff ?


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Das beste aller Eise!


Ohh, danach war ich aber auch satt. Abendbrot fällt aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

Thomas. schrieb:


> Frau nicht im griff ?


Die lässt mich immer gehen.


----------



## Jason

hanzz schrieb:


> Die lässt mich immer gehen.


Geh mit Gott, aber geh.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Ich hab mich hiermit abgekühlt.
> Ein XXL Spaghettieis.


Laut Quantum Radical lauten die Trendsorten dieses Sommers wie folgt:
Aal-Ananas, Matjes-Mandarine und Erdbeer-Leber.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> K 2-3 führt sich an der (passenden) Angel am besten auf!


Wenn man die anderen Größen dran hat, muss man sehen was man draus macht. Ich habe bald Urlaub und werde in dieser Zeit die Teiche des öfteren unsicher machen. Hab ich mir fest vorgenommen. Da sind auch die großen Kameraden. Mein Kescher wäre auch nicht dazu geeignet. Da schau ich mich gerade um. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt sowieso alles anders. Meine Frau will mit ihren Eltern und mir nach Österreich. Ohne mich. 
Da werde ich mich durchsetzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Es wäre echt gelogen, wenn mir richtig große Karpfen keinen Spass bereiten würden. Aber mehr Freude hat man an den kleineren, sie sind einfach rasanter.

Btw... es gibt schlimmeres, als ein Urlaub in Österreich!


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Laut Quantum Radical lauten die Trendsorten dieses Sommers wie folgt:
> Aal-Ananas, Matjes-Mandarine und Erdbeer-Leber.


Na dann, Guten Appetit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Na dann, Guten Appetit.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, auch das wird Roberto Illner als höchst delikat anpreisen.
Delizioso Gelato!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Es wäre echt gelogen, wenn mir richtig große Karpfen keinen Spass bereiten würden. Aber mehr Freude hat man an den kleineren, sie sind einfach rasanter.
> 
> Btw... es gibt schlimmeres, als ein Urlaub in Österreich!


Verzwickte Lage. Ich kann meine Frau auch nicht alleine mit ihren alten Eltern losziehen lassen. So wie es aussieht, werde ich nachgeben und mich fügen. 
Aber wenn, geht es ins Zillertal. An der Ziller gibt es RPD. Mein Angelgeschirr packe ich dann mal ein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

Jason schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn, geht es ins Zillertal. An der Ziller gibt es RPD. Mein Angelgeschirr packe ich dann mal ein.
> ...


Hoffe du wohnst dann im "richtigen" Hotel.
Diese Seite kennst du sicher schon. 




__





						Tiroler Fischereiverband
					





					www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Verzwickte Lage. Ich kann meine Frau auch nicht alleine mit ihren alten Eltern losziehen lassen. So wie es aussieht, werde ich nachgeben und mich fügen.
> Aber wenn, geht es ins Zillertal. An der Ziller gibt es RPD. Mein Angelgeschirr packe ich dann mal ein.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Armer Kerl. 

Kannst Du nicht einen Deal machen: die Hälfte der Zeit ab ins Zillertal, die andere Hälfte Urlaub zu Hause ohne jegliche Arbeit an Terrasse&Co.?


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri, lieber @phirania  - das ist ja mal ein sehr schön gefärbter Schuppi! 
Und die Form stimmt auch. Wie hast Du den erwischt?


----------



## geomas

So, bin heute schon am Nachmittag und nicht erst am Abend los. Wieder zur naheliegenden Unterwarnow - sogar die ins Auge gefaßte Angelstelle war fast frei. Eine (arabische?) Familie war nach einem Picknick offenbar am Zusammenpacken - ich hab gefragt, ob sie gehen, und die Antwort war ja. Sie blieben dann doch, aber es war ein sehr nettes Nebeneinander. 
Gestört haben nur ein paar gestörte einheimische Motorbootkapitäne, aber naja, die Hitze hat denen vielleicht noch stärker zugesetzt als mir.

Hatte eine leichte Feeder als passiv gefischte Experimentalrute mit - an der Tat sich nichts. Habe Wafter oder wie die Dinger heißen probiert - war den Fischis offenbar keinen Versuch wert. Aber ich hab diese Art Pellets ja auch nicht sachgerecht angeboten (an nem Pellet- oder Methodfeeder).

An der ganz kurzemn superweichen Picker gab es erst Ukelei und Plötz auf Made, Pinkies oder ne Kombination. Habe dann den Haken gegen ein größeres Modell getauscht und mit Mais geangelt. Der war trotz Kühlschranklagerung schon bei der Änderung des Aggregatszustandes - er gärte und glibberte und roch leicht säuerlich. Da gabs dann auch Plötz drauf - die Fischis lieben so'n Gammelkram ja. Später konnte ich dann nen Brassen von geschätzt über 35cm landen, der schon mal ein ernstzunehmender Gegner an der weichen Rute war.
Auf den Angelmais mit Ananasaroma biß heute nüscht.

Gleich zu Beginn der Angelei flog ein Eisvogel vorbei - ganz in der Nähe von Rostocks meistbefahrener Brücke. Schon toll, daß die Tierwelt sich offenbar so mit der sogenannten Zivilisation arrangieren kann. Besonders gut können dies ja wohl die Ratten: davon waren mehrere am Start - links und rechts der Angelstelle hörte man das Rascheln und Fiepen und dann und wann flitzte eine vorbei. In der Dämmerung zerrte eins dieser Tierchen sogar an meiner Maisdose.

Güstern bekam ich heute nicht zu Gesicht, obwohl ich bis deutlich nach Sonnenuntergang angelte.
Vorteil an dieser sehr parkähnlichen Stelle ist die Helligkeit der Umgebung - richtig dunkel ist es dort nie. 
Evtl. eine gute Stelle für einen sehr-spät-Ansitz. Großer Nachteil ist die Uferbefestigung aus groben, äußerst trittunfreundlich dort verschütteten Steinen.
Vielleicht gehe ich das nächste Mal mit dem Feederchair dorthin, dann sitze ich wenigstens in Waage und hänge nicht auf dem Hocker wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein.


----------



## Tricast

Jason schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt sowieso alles anders. Meine Frau will mit ihren Eltern und mir nach Österreich. Ohne mich.
> Da werde ich mich durchsetzen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Frag sie doch mal ob sie ihre Eltern jetzt mit Gewalt los werden will. Sie muß doch in diesen Zeiten nicht mit ihren Eltern in der Weltgeschichte rumturnen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Was für ein Wochenende wir hatten....
Freitag Abend am Mittellandkanal .... Schleien-Angeln auf Sicht. 4 Tincas in 3 Stunden.
Samstag Abend - beim Schleien-Angeln im Celler Hafen gabs Tauziehen mit einem 62 cm Aal (3,7 kg).
Sonntag - am Wienhäuser Mühlengraben 6 Ukis und 1 Döbel auf Made. Etliche Bisse auf Brot - aber nix hat den Haken in den Mund genommen.

Aber diese Temperaturen brauche ich nicht wirklich ständig - ÄTZEND!


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> 62 cm Aal (3,7 kg).



What????
Tippfehler?
So schwer ist nichtmal n Döbel von 62cm. Das Gewicht passt eher zu 'nem Karpfen von der Länge.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> What????
> Tippfehler?
> So schwer ist nichtmal n Döbel von 62cm. Das Gewicht passt eher zu 'nem Karpfen von der Länge.


Solange meine Waage nicht gelogen hat, ist das Gewicht stimmig..
Wir haben das Vieh mit drei Mann die Spundwand hochgepumpt - hat meine gesamte Crew gebraucht um das Tier zu bergen - mit Kescher usw.
Als ich ihn gesehen hab, dachte ich das Ding hätte nen Football verschluckt.
Ich vermute mal der hatte nen fetten Weißfisch dabei, weil er so rund war was das Gewicht begründet.
War ein Breitkopfaal, der auf nen fettes Tauwurm-Bündel gebissen hat. 
Ich müsste mal schauen was das "Netto-Gewicht" nach dem Ausnehmen ist - aber der Aal ist in der Kühltruhe meines Angelkumpanen und nicht in meinem Besitz.


----------



## Hecht100+

@TobBok  Egal was der gefressen hat, schmeiß die Waage weg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich denke mal auch dass die Waage nicht richtig funktioniert. Son Aal kann doch keine 3kg Downriggerkugel schlucken.

Davon ab natürlich trotzdem Petri Heil zu den Fängen.


----------



## TobBok

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @TobBok  Egal was der gefressen hat, schmeiß die Waage weg.


Haha. Leite ich in die Wege.
Auf jeden Fall wars ein willkommener Beifang.


----------



## Andal

April...oder was!?

Bei einem durchschnittlichen Korpulenzfaktor von 0,19 wiegt ein Aal mit 62 cm grad mal 450 gr.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> April...oder was!?
> 
> Bei einem durchschnittlichen Korpulenzfaktor von 0,19 wiegt ein Aal mit 62 cm grad mal 450 gr.


Wie die anderen oben geschrieben haben - vermutlich kaputte Waage.
Meine typische Ablenkungsfrage wäre jetzt: Wie viel kostet der Kilo Kartoffeln?


----------



## Andal

Dann ist die Waage aber total im Eimer. Vor allem  wenn drei Leute das Untier die Spundwand hochzerren mussten!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Dann ist die Waage aber total im Eimer. Vor allem  wenn drei Leute das Untier die Spundwand hochzerren mussten!


Ich versteh auch nicht warum der Aal sich so sehr gewehrt hat......
Als ob da was Schlimmes passiert wenn er oben ankommt....
Aber ich denke er wird ein gutes Stück über den 450 Gramm gelegen haben.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @TobBok - ein Foto vom Aal wäre sicher ein Fall fürs AB-Kuriositätenkabinett.


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Wie die anderen oben geschrieben haben - vermutlich kaputte Waage.
> Meine typische Ablenkungsfrage wäre jetzt: Wie viel kostet der Kilo Kartoffeln?


Als ob du kontrollieren könntest dass es wirklich ein Kilo wäre mit der kaputten Waage. 62cm Aal drei Mann hochpumpen? Das klingt nach feinstem Anglerlatein


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @TobBok - ein Foto vom Aal wäre sicher ein Fall fürs AB-Kuriositätenkabinett.


Hätte ich gemacht. Aber der ist so schnell vom Haken gepflückt worden von meinem Mitangler und dann im Frostfach gelandet.....
Bei mir fliegen die Schlangen ja regelmäßig wieder ins Wasser, weil ich das Fleisch nicht so gut vertrage.
Und sonderlich ästhetisch sind sie auch nicht. Und auf den "Drill" mit dem Tauziehen könnte ich auch verzichten.

Man könnte fast meinen ich kann Aale nicht leiden.....


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als ob du kontrollieren könntest dass es wirklich ein Kilo wäre mit der kaputten Waage. 62cm Aal drei Mann hochpumpen? Das klingt nach feinstem Anglerlatein


An die Wasseroberfläche hab ich ihn alleine bekommen. War kein Thema.
Aber die 1,8 Meter an der Spundwand hoch ist mit Kescher in der einen Hand, Angel in der Anderen und einem Aal der keinen Bock hat gelandet zu werden an dieser Stelle nur mit Unterstützung zu bewältigen. Zum Keschern muss man die Spundwand fast runter hängen - das mache ich ungern alleine.
Das war schon bei der 26 cm Schleie, die ich vor zwei Wochen (?) gepostet hatte schwierig und ist da schon nur mit Fremdhilfe gelungen.


----------



## Andal

Ach so... dann ist das ganze als Selbstmotivation für den Kauf eines passenden Kescherstabes zu sehen. Das verstehe ich.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Diese Größe macht doch richtig Spaß. Auf die große Uboote kann ich verzichten.Petri Heil Kalle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der Geselle hatte schon 90 cm und gut gekämpft.
Die karpfen dort im Teich sind alle von Natur recht schlank aber auch kämpferisch veranlagt.
Gebissen hat er auf Tutty Frutty Erdbeer 18 er Boilies. 
Danach kam dann der große Regenguss und Gewitter hab dann auch abgebrochen...


----------



## skyduck

Mein Angelversuch am Wochenende war der totale Reinfall. Leider ist meine beangelbare Ruhrstrecke recht kurz. Es gab gestern nicht einen freien Platz der nicht von Grillern, Chillern, Jugendlichen oder Open Air Partyvolk belegt war. Wo kommen die nur alle her ?
Die Ruhraue sah aus wie der Ballermann und heute morgen beim Gassigehen wie ein Müllplatz. Es macht mich dermaßen aggressiv, wenn ich sehe, dass trotz Mülleimer alle 30 m alles einfach verstreut wird, die Einweggrills einfach umgeschüttet werden (obwohl hier jetzt sogar Grillkohlecontainer aufgestellt sind) und vorher dadrin noch die Plastikflaschen verkokelt werden.
Was stimmt denn mit diesen Menschen nicht?
Ich bin vor Jahren extra hierher gezogen, da die Ruhr nur 2 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt ist aber jetzt möchte ich hier nur noch weg. Ich beneide alle die noch wirklich Natur um sich rum haben und einfach ein ruhiges Plätzchen finden können. 

Na ja ab Mittwoch ist wieder Schule, da werde ich es abends mal versuchen oder ich muss mich vor der Arbeit mal früh aufraffen.

VG
Dirk


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn mit diesen Menschen nicht?


1. Nullkommanull Erziehung
2. Keinerlei Konsequenzen

Daraus folgt eben ein "Volk", welches sich schlimmer benimmt, als die Sau am Futterkasten.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Mein Angelversuch am Wochenende war der totale Reinfall. Leider ist meine beangelbare Ruhrstrecke recht kurz. Es gab gestern nicht einen freien Platz der nicht von Grillern, Chillern, Jugendlichen oder Open Air Partyvolk belegt war. Wo kommen die nur alle her ?
> Die Ruhraue sah aus wie der Ballermann und heute morgen beim Gassigehen wie ein Müllplatz. Es macht mich dermaßen aggressiv, wenn ich sehe, dass trotz Mülleimer alle 30 m alles einfach verstreut wird, die Einweggrills einfach umgeschüttet werden (obwohl hier jetzt sogar Grillkohlecontainer aufgestellt sind) und vorher dadrin noch die Plastikflaschen verkokelt werden.
> Was stimmt denn mit diesen Menschen nicht?
> Ich bin vor Jahren extra hierher gezogen, da die Ruhr nur 2 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt ist aber jetzt möchte ich hier nur noch weg. Ich beneide alle die noch wirklich Natur um sich rum haben und einfach ein ruhiges Plätzchen finden können.
> 
> Na ja ab Mittwoch ist wieder Schule, da werde ich es abends mal versuchen oder ich muss mich vor der Arbeit mal früh aufraffen.
> 
> VG
> Dirk



Du hast doch so ein schönes Stück Werse speziell fürs Wochenende zur Erholung.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> 1. Nullkommanull Erziehung
> 2. Keinerlei Konsequenzen
> 
> Daraus folgt eben ein "Volk", welches sich schlimmer benimmt, als die Sau am Futterkasten.


Aber wehe der Angler kommt auf die Idee einen untermaßigen Fisch ins Wasser zurück zu setzen.
Dann mutiert das Partyvolk regelmäßig zu Naturschützern erster Güte und startet dutzende ähnliche Diskussionen.

Und zum Thema Kescherstab: Ein 4 Meter Stab ist im Zulauf. Die Lektion aus dem Aal-Tauziehen hab ich gelernt.
Aber selbst mit langem Kescherstab ists angenehmer jemanden als Unterstützung bei der Landung zu haben. Einfach auch dem Fisch zum Wohle damit man nicht solange in der Hafen-Brühe rumrührt.


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Leider ist meine beangelbare Ruhrstrecke recht kurz.
> 
> VG
> Dirk


Welches Stück der Ruhr hast du denn, bzw. in welchem Verein bist du Mitglied?


----------



## skyduck

phirania schrieb:


> Du hast doch so ein schönes Stück Werse speziell fürs Wochenende zur Erholung.



ja leider erst demnächst, noch ist es nicht soweit, dass ich dies nach Gutdünken nutzen kann. sind dann auch immer knapp 2 Stunden Fahrt, also eher wirklich für WE mit Übernachtung. Ausserdem ist mein Onkel mit über 80 gerade sehr ängstlich was seine Gesundheit betrifft und meidet möglichst jeden Kontakt.



Skott schrieb:


> Welches Stück der Ruhr hast du denn, bzw. in welchem Verein bist du Mitglied?



ASV Bochum Linden -Dahlhausen. Es gibt zwar auch ein Stück reines Naturschutzgebiet, welches nicht so stark besetzt wird (hoffe ich zumindest), dass ist aber vom Ufer nur mit 1km Fussmarsch über Weidezäune und über eine Weide mit Aurochsen erreichbar (und Hunde sind verboten). Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Stück, das wollte ich mir bei der Hitze aber nicht antun. Nächstes Mal nehme ich mir einen Kahn und paddel da hoch...

Aber alles für mal eben kurz abends los und 38 Grad nicht wirklich ideal...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Trotta

Andal schrieb:


> 1. Nullkommanull Erziehung
> 2. Keinerlei Konsequenzen
> 
> Daraus folgt eben ein "Volk", welches sich schlimmer benimmt, als die Sau am Futterkasten.


Die Tierwelt ist auch nicht besser. 8km Kanal, von findigen Wasserbauingenieuren mit zwei Ufern versehen - also ingesamt 16km - und ausgerechnet "meinen" Spot hat sich eine kinderreiche Schwanenfamilie als Nachtlager ausgesucht. Der Platz ist mit allem geteert und gefedert, was so ein Schwan hergibt.


----------



## geomas

Trotta schrieb:


> ...Der Platz ist mit allem geteert und gefedert, was so ein Schwan hergibt.



Da steh ich drüber.


----------



## Trotta

Oder eben drin!


----------



## Trotta

Macht aber nichts, ich hab mir schon einen Ausweichspot aufgetan. Für den ist allerdings ein wenig Draufgängertum gefragt. Nicht nur wegen der Ingenieursleistung, sondern auch, weil dort ein rostiges Küchenmesser im Baumstumpf steckt. Mutmaßlich, um den Alleinnutzungsanspruch des Bauherrn anzumelden.


----------



## phirania

Ist eh Alles Kacke..... 
So oder so.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Da steh ich drüber.


Ist die Kacke schon so hart geworden?


----------



## geomas

Solange ich nicht ausrutsche in den Hinterlassenschaften von Ente, Schwan & Co. bin ich diesbezüglich recht tolerant.


@Trotta  - ohh, das sieht doch ganz lauschig aus. Optisch angenehm improvisiert.
Und habe ich da einen Kescher auf dem Bild gesehen???
Und ne Kapselrolle?
Und die Swingtiprute - ja ist sie als original Swingtiprute zur Welt gekommen oder bekam sie den Gewindeendring als Art „Weihe”?


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Ist eh Alles Kacke.....
> So oder so.


Wieso ? Meine Katze schwirrt Jammernd um meine Beine während unser Hund wie ein Hund in der ecke liegt, was ich ihm übrigens gern gleichtun würde. 
Draußen im Nachbargarten Sonnt sich die knapp bekleidete Dame des Hauses, hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich es ihr gern gleichtun würde.....was ich gern tun würde, weiß ich 
Eben kam Sohnemann von der Schicht heim und betitelt mich Home-Officer als Arbeitstier....... was ist also alles kacke ? 
 jedenfalls mach ich mir nachher ein Bier auf und trink auf den Ükel


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wieso ? Meine Katze schwirrt Jammernd um meine Beine während unser Hund wie ein Hund in der ecke liegt, was ich ihm übrigens gern gleichtun würde.
> Draußen im Nachbargarten Sonnt sich die knapp bekleidete Dame des Hauses, hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich es ihr gern gleichtun würde.....was ich gern tun würde, weiß ich
> Eben kam Sohnemann von der Schicht heim und betitelt mich Home-Officer als Arbeitstier....... was ist also alles kacke ?
> jedenfalls mach ich mir nachher ein Bier auf und trink auf den Ükel



Im Nachbargarten - die Dame Deines Hauses? Oder die vom Nachbarn?


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Im Nachbargarten - die Dame Deines Hauses? Oder die vom Nachbarn?


Die vom Nachbarn, meine ist Schuften, wie es sich gehört


----------



## Andal

Hier glüht nur rund ums Haus der Asphalt... und das Töchterlein der Goldstücke gegenüber plärrt, wie seit Wochen.


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> @Trotta  - ohh, das sieht doch ganz lauschig aus. Optisch angenehm improvisiert.
> Und habe ich da einen Kescher auf dem Bild gesehen???
> Und ne Kapselrolle?
> Und die Swingtiprute - ja ist sie als original Swingtiprute zur Welt gekommen oder bekam sie den Gewindeendring als Art „Weihe”?


Ist 'ne "Umgebaute" - zur Welt gekommem als Travel Avon, fand sie sich in ihrer zugedachten Rolle nie wirklich zurecht. War übrigens ein langer Weg über viele Stationen, einen Gewindeendring in1,8mm zu finden. Den Kescher hab ich ins Bild retuschiert!


----------



## TobBok

Trotta schrieb:


> Der Platz ist mit allem geteert und gefedert, was so ein Schwan hergibt.


Anflugnahrung ist immer gut für nen Waller. Ich seh das Problem nicht?!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

TobBok schrieb:


> Anflugnahrung ist immer gut für nen Waller. Ich seh das Problem nicht?!



Da muss der Josef zukünftig wohl ein paar Schwäne ins Futtersäcklein tun...


----------



## TobBok

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da muss der Josef zukünftig wohl ein paar Schwäne ins Futtersäcklein tun...


In Frankreich gibts doch irgendwo diese eine Stelle wo die Welse sich freiwillig stranden, um Tauben zu fressen.
Wenn das die Franzosen-Welse schaffen, können die Germanen-Welse das auch....


----------



## rhinefisher

Trotta schrieb:


> zur Welt gekommem als Travel Avon,



Jetzt machste mich aber sehr neugierig..!


----------



## Trotta

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt machste mich aber sehr neugierig..!


Auf die Rute oder auf die Möglichkeiten der modernen geschlechtsangleichenden Chirugie?
Wenns um die Rute geht, das ist das bekannte ältere Modell der Rovex John Wilson Avon Quiver Travel Rod.


----------



## TobBok

Trotta schrieb:


> Auf die Rute oder auf die Möglichkeiten der modernen geschlechtsangleichenden Chirugie?
> Wenns um die Rute geht, das ist das bekannte ältere Modell der Rovex John Wilson Avon Quiver Travel Rod.


Wenns die Rovex Ruten hier häufiger geben würde, täte ich nur noch damit fischen.
Hatte beim freundschaftlichen Angeln in Peine mal so ein Ding in meinen Händchen.
Ich wollte ihn gar nicht mehr loslassen und habe drüber nachgedacht, sie spontan zu adoptieren...


----------



## Trotta

Wusste nicht, dass Rovex auch so hochwertige Ruten herstellt. Die Travel Avon ist zwar extrem brauchbar, aber Design & Fertigungsqualität würde ich eher als "so mittel" bezeichnen. Edit: Eigentlich finde ich sie sogar sehr hässlich.^^


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass Rovex auch so hochwertige Ruten herstellt. Die Travel Avon ist zwar extrem brauchbar, aber Design & Fertigungsqualität würde ich eher als "so mittel" bezeichnen.



Hier stimme ich absolut zu -einst hatte ich dieselbe Rute. Neben Design (Der Griff! Griff!) und Fertigung hatte ich auch noch ein weiteres Problem mit meinem Exemplar, dass mir die Rute wirklich verlitten hat- das schrieb Vergangenheitsminimax dazu:




Minimax schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> die zweite Rute (_EDIT d.i. Rovex J.W. Travel Avon_) besitze ich in der Reiseversion. Sieht man vom hässlichsten Griff der Welt einmal ab, ist es eine sehr praktische, etwas stärkere Avon/Allroundlösung,
> (...)
> Dennoch muss ich vor der Rovex JW Avon warnen: Während die Avon Spitze normal ihren Dienst tut, sind bei meinem Exemplar die weissen Quiverspitzen unbrauchbar. Schon bei Korb/Bleigewichten ab 20-30g (ich bin bis max 40 hochgegangen, also nicht wirklich viel) rauen die Spitzen die Schnur bei mir auf, ich habe diesen unangenehmen Effekt an verschiedenen Gewässern mit unterschiedlichen Schnüren und Gewichten getestet-betroffen sind alle drei Quiverspitzen.


----------



## TobBok

Trotta schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass Rovex auch so hochwertige Ruten herstellt. Die Travel Avon ist zwar extrem brauchbar, aber Design & Fertigungsqualität würde ich eher als "so mittel" bezeichnen. Edit: Eigentlich finde ich sie sogar sehr hässlich.^^


Ich hatte die Avon ohne den Travel Anteil in der Hand.
Design sind für mich gar nicht so wichtig - ich angel bis heute mit einer Quietsch-Gelben Spinnrute und Rolle auf Barsche - mir Wurst, Blank muss passen. 
Man könnte auch sagen ich habe ein "Faible" für das "Hässliche". 
Trotzdem hätte ich das Stöckchen gerne entführt.


----------



## Andal

Rovex Ruten gib's vielleicht nicht in jedem Laden, aber zumindest über angling-direct sind sie zu bekommen.


----------



## Trotta

Mit dem wirklich nicht sehr schönen Griff kann ich gerade noch so leben. Schwieriger finde ich den glitzertandgrünen Blank. Die Quivertips hab und werde ich vermutlich nie verwenden - wenn ich sie finde, werde ich mir die Ringe mal anschauen. Als handliche Swingtip und Float für den Notfall macht sie aber eine gute Figur, um auch mal was Nettes über das arme Ding zu sagen. Übrigens - ich traue mich kaum es auszusprechen - kam sie auch schnell, günstig und völlig problemlos von AD.


----------



## rutilus69

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> jedenfalls mach ich mir nachher ein Bier auf und trink auf den Ükel


Bin schon dabei. Prost euch allen


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die vom Nachbarn, meine ist Schuften, wie es sich gehört



„Hauptsache, man ist gesund und die Frau hat Arbeit.”

(ist wohl aus irgendeinem alten Ken-Loach-Film)

(aus Versehen und Gewohnheit hätte ich fast Ken Roach geschrieben)


----------



## Hecht100+

Wir war das: "Gott erhalte uns unsere Angelleidenschaft und die Arbeitskraft unserer Frau"


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Der Geselle hatte schon 90 cm und gut gekämpft.
> Die karpfen dort im Teich sind alle von Natur recht schlank aber auch kämpferisch veranlagt.
> Gebissen hat er auf Tutty Frutty Erdbeer 18 er Boilies.
> Danach kam dann der große Regenguss und Gewitter hab dann auch abgebrochen...


 90cm. Das hätte ich jetzt nicht vermutet. Na dann noch mal ein dickes Petri Heil von mir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Heute kam die Shimano Aero Super GT 1000. Nach dem letzten Reinfall eine Rolle die optisch und technisch im super Zustand ist. Läuft tadellos und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Ganz ehrlich bis auf die Bezeichnung und das diese eine Doppelkurbel hat sehe ich keinen Unterschied zur normalen Aero GT 1100 die ich schon habe. Vielleicht fällt mir da ja was bei den ersten Einsätzen auf. Verpaart wird diese mit der alten ausgebuddelten Daiwa Theory Power Matchrute. Die müsste eigentlich auch so aus der Ära Ende der 90er stammen. Jetzt sollte die Tage noch die 
ABU Garcia CARDINAL ULTRA CAST 2 kommen, die darf sich dann mit der Ledgermaster von Drennan vermählen. 
Dann sollte ich für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet sein...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Jason

mikesch schrieb:


> Hoffe du wohnst dann im "richtigen" Hotel.
> Diese Seite kennst du sicher schon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiroler Fischereiverband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at


Nein, diese Seite war mir nicht bekannt. Danke dafür. Habe aber auch durch meine Schwiegereltern gute Kontakte dort unten. Die haben schon die goldene Besucherurkunde. Die kennen viele Leute, die eigene Gewässer haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute kam die Shimano Aero Super GT 1000. Nach dem letzten Reinfall eine Rolle die optisch und technisch im super Zustand ist. Läuft tadellos und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Ganz ehrlich bis auf die Bezeichnung und das diese eine Doppelkurbel hat sehe ich keinen Unterschied zur normalen Aero GT 1100 die ich schon habe. Vielleicht fällt mir da ja was bei den ersten Einsätzen auf. Verpaart wird diese mit der alten ausgebuddelten Daiwa Theory Power Matchrute. Die müsste eigentlich auch so aus der Ära Ende der 90er stammen. Jetzt sollte die Tage noch die
> ABU Garcia CARDINAL ULTRA CAST 2 kommen, die darf sich dann mit der Ledgermaster von Drennan vermählen.
> Dann sollte ich für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet sein...
> 
> VG
> Dirk


Damit wären diese Rollen preislich auch wieder getuned.


----------



## Jürgen57

Welchen Sinn hat egentlich so eine Doppelkurbel?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Besser ausgewuchtet und man muss nicht "so lange" suchen wenn man anch der Kurbel greift ohne hinzugucken.


----------



## Hecht100+

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat egentlich so eine Doppelkurbel?


Und wenn du ein kleiner Techniker bist, kannst du dadurch auch noch zwei unterschiedliche Kurbelgeschwindigkeiten hinbekommen. Langer Arm - Viel Kraft - langsames Einholen; Kurzer Arm - weniger Kraft - schnelleres Einholen. Auch das kann man mit einer Doppelkurbel hinbekommen, ist aber leider nicht Serienmäßig. 
Und ansonsten, wie @Professor Tinca schon schrieb, ist der Rundlauf durch die bessere Auswuchtung schöner.


----------



## Thomas.

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat egentlich so eine Doppelkurbel?





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wenn du ein kleiner Techniker bist, kannst du dadurch auch noch zwei unterschiedliche Kurbelgeschwindigkeiten hinbekommen. Langer Arm - Viel Kraft - langsames Einholen; Kurzer Arm - weniger Kraft - schnelleres Einholen. Auch das kann man mit einer Doppelkurbel hinbekommen, ist aber leider nicht Serienmäßig.
> Und ansonsten, wie @Professor Tinca schon schrieb, ist der Rundlauf durch die bessere Auswuchtung schöner.



es muss nicht immer alles einen Sinn haben ( da steckt zwar einer hinter siehe Prof,u.Hecht) das ist einfach Superschön genau wie Schieberollenhalter


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Langer Arm - Viel Kraft - langsames Einholen;
> Kurzer Arm - weniger Kraft - schnelleres Einholen. Auch das kann man mit einer Doppelkurbel hinbekommen, ist aber leider nicht Serienmäßig.


sowas in der Art gab es aber mal, zwar keine Doppelkurbel aber mit Kontergewicht (DAM?)


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei Multis hast du das auch, da kann man die Kurbel in unterschiedlichen Stellungen anbauen. Und das Kontergewicht, das hatten viele, ABU Cardinal 52, DAM auch bei einigen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, bin heute im Homeoffice! Das hat mir die Möglichkeit gegeben, meine UW-Kamera in der Frühe wieder laufen zu lassen. Diesmal waren es zwei Döbel, die sich für den Mais interessiert, ihn aber wieder ausgespuckt haben. Das ist mir übrigens bei Brassen auch schon aufgefallen. Die Fische sind neugierig, saugen sich die gelben Körner rein, spucken sie dann aber wieder aus. Dann kommen die lütten Plötzen und nehmen sich den Mais vor. 
Anbei zwei Screenshots.


----------



## geomas

Die unförmigste Kurbel aller Zeiten bescherte uns DAM bei der Quick Exquisite MDS. 
Mit „SPS-System” und „Flexi-Grip” war das Teil eine Monstrosität. Und das ist noch zurückhaltend formuliert.
Also besser nicht ne Google-Bildersuche starten.
Ich hab Euch gewarnt.

#doppelkurbel
Mag ich, hab ich an diversen Rollen.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die unförmigste Kurbel aller Zeiten bescherte uns DAM bei der Quick Exquisite MDS.
> Mit „SPS-System” und „Flexi-Grip” war das Teil eine Monstrosität. Und das ist noch zurückhaltend formuliert.
> Also besser nicht ne Google-Bildersuche starten.
> Ich hab Euch gewarnt.



genau an der hatte ich gedacht


----------



## Tricast

Schieberollenhalter und Shimano Doppelkurbel sind einfach ein Muß; muß man haben. Was ich nicht hätte haben müssen sind die Kaffemühlen von Drennan, nein nicht Kaffee. Mich haben damals die 3 flachen Spulen pro Rolle gereitzt. Aber der Kauf hat das Töchterchen glücklich gemacht.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Dosenmais-Smalltalk


----------



## geomas

Hmm, ich dachte, daß Du die FD-Serie magst, lieber Heinz.
Und warum reitet ihr immer alle auf dem Drennan-Töchterchen herum?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Und warum reitet ihr immer alle auf dem Drennan-Töchterchen herum?




Weil sonst zu wenig geritten wird!


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Schieberollenhalter und Shimano Doppelkurbel sind einfach ein Muß; muß man haben


soll mal einer das Gegenteil beweisen, unmöglich


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Schieberollenhalter und Shimano Doppelkurbel sind einfach ein Muß; muß man haben. Was ich nicht hätte haben müssen sind die Kaffemühlen von Drennan, nein nicht Kaffee. Mich haben damals die 3 flachen Spulen pro Rolle gereitzt. Aber der Kauf hat das Töchterchen glücklich gemacht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Dosenmais-Smalltalk


Ich dachte du wärst mäßig zufrieden damit? Tatsächlich ist die Fülle an e-Spulen das einzige kaufargument für den Plastebomber. Immer wieder erstaunlich wie eine Firma durch die Bank weg tolles Tackle produziert aber mit seinen Rollen im unteren Chinasegment wildert


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Was ich nicht hätte haben müssen sind die Kaffemühlen von Drennan, nein nicht Kaffee. Mich haben damals die 3 flachen Spulen pro Rolle gereitzt. Aber der Kauf hat das Töchterchen glücklich gemacht.


meinst du dat Teil?




die habe ich mal als Ausstellungsstück gekauft mit nur einer Spule, habe sie bis heute nicht benutzt


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Genau die nur in der Größe 4000. Aber ich bin damit "mäßig zufrieden", wie Bruder Kochtopf angeführt hat. Und Plastebomber sind auch andere Rollen, wenn man nicht gerage Hard Body´s kauft. Und meine geliebten Shimanos der Aero-Serie sind auch Plastebomber, nur in einer anderen Liga.

@geomas : Wenn hier einer reitet, dann bin ich das und am liebsten auf der Tochter von Peterle. (Erzähle Dir das mal bei Gelegenheit)

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Und nicht den Dosenmais-Smalltalk vergessen


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die unförmigste Kurbel aller Zeiten bescherte uns DAM bei der Quick Exquisite MDS.
> Mit „SPS-System” und „Flexi-Grip” war das Teil eine Monstrosität. Und das ist noch zurückhaltend formuliert.
> Also besser nicht ne Google-Bildersuche starten.
> Ich hab Euch gewarnt.
> 
> #doppelkurbel
> Mag ich, hab ich an diversen Rollen.


Die waren und sind nicht wirklich schön, aber ich finde sie sehr ergonomisch und mir liegen sie prima in der Hand. So richtig grauenvoll sind aber die löcherigen Kugeln, die bei etwas größeren Meeresrollen verbaut sind.


----------



## geomas

#swingtip
#schwingspitze

So, überraschend schnell kamen die bestellten 3 Schwingspitzen von Angelteile Neuner:





ganz unten das bereits vorgestellte Modell von Metal Micky

Für 2AAA-Splitshots oder ähnliche Leichtgewichte als Bebleiung taugen die sicher nicht - das war mir vorher klar. 
Aber sie passen evtl. ganz gut zu den ebenfalls gelieferten Wurfstäben aus Messing (10-30g, also mehr als ich üblicherweise verwende).
Ich werde sie bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren und Eindrücke vom Wasser teilen.
Zur optischen Gestaltung sage ich ausnahmsweise mal nichts.


----------



## Andal

Bei den unteren beiden fällt positiv auf, dass sie echte Ringe tragen und nicht billigen Draht!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Bei den unteren beiden fällt positiv auf, dass sie echte Ringe tragen und nicht billigen Draht!



In diesem Fall sind auch die oberen „Ringe” tauglich, weil sie richtig rund gehen und nicht wie die linke hier:





...die Schnur zum Einklemmen in dem Spalt ermuntern. 
Das Schnureinklemmen ist mir mit Modellen wie der linken Swingtip öfters passiert, natürlich nur, 
wenn Zuschauer da waren oder es stockdunkel war oder ein Riesenfisch an der Angel tobte...


----------



## skyduck

ich kombiniere bei den oberen mitlerweile die Gummis mit ganz normalen Schwingspitzen. Gut sichtbar sind die zwar aber ich finde sie etwas zu labberig für meinen Wurfstil. In Kombination mit nur einen Ring (was bei der Länge eigentlich nicht ungedingt problematisch sein sollte) kommt bei mir da schnell Tüddel bei raus.
Die untere mit Nylon wollte ich nächstes mal an der Ruhr testen ob das eine Alternative zu den Winkelgummis sein kann.
Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht und deine Meinung

VG
Dirk


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> #swingtip
> #schwingspitze



Ist das Buch eigentlich lesenswert oder taugt es nur als Foto-Hintergrund?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> In diesem Fall sind auch die oberen „Ringe” tauglich, weil sie richtig rund gehen und nicht wie die linke hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...die Schnur zum Einklemmen in dem Spalt ermuntern.
> Das Schnureinklemmen ist mir mit Modellen wie der linken Swingtip öfters passiert, natürlich nur,
> wenn Zuschauer da waren oder es stockdunkel war oder ein Riesenfisch an der Angel tobte...


Das schont auch die ohnehin nicht sehr dicken Schnüre!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Zur optischen Gestaltung sage ich ausnahmsweise mal nichts.




Wegen den knalligen FoPu-Kram Farben oder was missfällt dir?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wegen den knalligen FoPu-Kram Farben oder was missfällt dir?


Ist halt nicht, wie bei den Carponiers, wo alles in Camou daherkommen muss, aber dann Schlitze für die Aufnahme von Beta-Lights braucht, damit man es je wieder findet.


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> Ist das Buch eigentlich lesenswert oder taugt es nur als Foto-Hintergrund?



Sehr gute Frage! 
Tja, viele Sachen findet man auch in jedem anderen halbwegs tauglichen Angelbuch (Themen Köder, Futter, Fischarten).
Viel mir neues habe ich nicht drin gefunden, aber ich mag die altmodische Literatur (1. Ausgabe von 1988 in diesem Fall).
Auf jeden Fall liegt der Fokus inhaltlich ganz klar auf der feinen Grundangelei - und das reicht mir schon als Kaufgrund.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ich mag die altmodische Literatur




Hast du das Zeiske Buch inzwischen mal gelesen?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Sehr gute Frage!
> Tja, viele Sachen findet man auch in jedem anderen halbwegs tauglichen Angelbuch (Themen Köder, Futter, Fischarten).
> Viel mir neues habe ich nicht drin gefunden, aber ich mag die altmodische Literatur (1. Ausgabe von 1988 in diesem Fall).
> Auf jeden Fall liegt der Fokus inhaltlich ganz klar auf der feinen Grundangelei - und das reicht mir schon als Kaufgrund.


Wie will man aber auch in jedem Buch das Rad neu erfinden? Angeln hat nun mal eine vieltausendjährige Geschichte, da werden neue Sachen zum raren Gut. Das gelingt eigentlich nur den jugendlichen Tutorialgebern auf Youtube, die für eine Tüte Köder wortgewaltig, aber nichtssagend eben diese als den Stein der Weisen bewerben.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wegen den knalligen FoPu-Kram Farben oder was missfällt dir?



Die Teile sind schon sehr auffällig - was Vor- und Nachteile hat.
An einer schönen alten Rute sind sie mit Sicherheit optisch störend.
Da täte es aus rein praktischen Erwägungen auch ein 5cm kurzer bunter Abschnitt an einer ansonsten unauffälligen Spitze.

Bei Feedertips mag ich mittlerweile weiß oder hellgelb am liebsten. „Geringelt” ist auch gut sichtbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> „Geringelt” ist auch gut sichtbar.




Auf jeden Fall.
Deshalb gibt es ja auch Socken mit dem Muster.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du das Zeiske Buch inzwischen mal gelesen?



Immer noch nicht. Leider ;-//
Die Muße reicht nur für kürzere Sachen, dann ist die Konzentration weg.
Geht mir mit anderer Literatur genauso. Vor mir habe ich übrigens „Im Banne der Fischweid” von Willy Steding („Freunde in Petro, nützet die Zeit!”).
Muß mich über kürzere  Kapitel an längere Abschnitte rantasten.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.
> Deshalb gibt es ja auch Socken mit Muster.


Im Gegensatz zu geringelten Spitzen beim Fischen bringen Ringelsöckchen beim Fussball aber so gar keine Vorteile!


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Ist das Buch eigentlich lesenswert oder taugt es nur als Foto-Hintergrund?



Als Foto-Hintergrund bestens geeignet, ansonsten ist es für Einsteiger schon interessant. Aber viele Montage-Beispiele die ich heute nicht so machen würde wie z.B. mit Leger Stops. Aber an deutschsprachiger Angelliteratur muß man kaufen was man kriegen kann. Der Markt ist sehr übersichtlich. Was ich immer  empfohlen habe wie Sauerbier sind die Ordner Angelpraxis. Dort findet man viele Hinweise die sonst nirgends auftauchen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu geringelten Spitzen beim Fischen bringen Ringelsöckchen beim Fussball aber so gar keine Vorteile!




Doch dem Gegner.
Der sieht genau wo er die Blutgrätsche ansetzen muss.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch dem Gegner.
> Der sieht genau wo er die Blugrätsche ansetzen muss.


Dann muss man wohl auch die Bandenwerbung als eine Art Target Board sehen? Höchst interessante Parallelen!


----------



## geomas

#feedertip

...eine nur aus Gründen der Sichtbarkeit vedickte Feeder-Spitze sah ich neulich irgendwo - Zammataro?? Browning? Fand ich gut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> . Was ich immer  empfohlen habe wie Sauerbier sind die Ordner Angelpraxis. Dort findet man viele Hinweise die sonst nirgends auftauchen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Also das "wie sauerbier" stimmt nicht, ich bin mir sicher, dass die Reihe,genau wie das berühmte Coarse Angling Manual in vielen Bücherregalen diverser Ükel einen Platz gefunden hat.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch dem Gegner.
> Der sieht genau wo er die Blutgrätsche ansetzen muss.


Es gibt noch andere Grätschen?! :-O Bislang habe ich es so gehandhabt  dass entweder der Ball oder der Spieler an mir vorbeikommen,aber keinesfalls beide gemeinsam oder nicht humpelnd


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Als Foto-Hintergrund bestens geeignet, ansonsten ist es für Einsteiger schon interessant. Aber viele Montage-Beispiele die ich heute nicht so machen würde wie z.B. mit Leger Stops. Aber an deutschsprachiger Angelliteratur muß man kaufen was man kriegen kann. Der Markt ist sehr übersichtlich. Was ich immer  empfohlen habe wie Sauerbier sind die Ordner Angelpraxis. Dort findet man viele Hinweise die sonst nirgends auftauchen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Da musste ich tatsächlich googeln. Konnte mich aber dran erinnern das es sowas mal gab.Ist aber auch so 80er oder? Geprägt fürs angeln mit der Swingtip, Matchrute etc hat mich damals dieses hier:





Das schleppe ich in der Tat schon seit über 37 Jahren mit mir rum....


----------



## Mescalero

Wow , gerade regnet es Eiswürfel! Hagelkörner von doppelter SSG Größe. Zum Glück habe ich es rechtzeitig nach Hause geschafft, nass geworden bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

skyduck schrieb:


> Geprägt fürs angeln mit der Swingtip, Matchrute etc hat mich damals dieses hier...



Tolles Buch! Leider habe ich es gerade nicht griffbereit aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere,
wird darin auch das "Ernten" von Erdwespen-Larven behandelt. Das stelle man sich in der heutigen Zeit einmal vor,
was gäbe es da wohl für einen Aufschrei.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Tolles Buch! Leider habe ich es gerade nicht griffbereit aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere,
> wird darin auch das "Ernten" von Erdwespen-Larven behandelt. Das stelle man sich in der heutigen Zeit einmal vor,
> was gäbe es da wohl für einen Aufschrei.


Genau diese Seiten habe ich vor einigen Tagen noch einmal nachgeschlagen.

Murrays Anglerfibel war in den 80ern mein zweites Anglerbuch nach Zeiske, Angle richtig in einer uralten Ausgabe.

Ich ab Murray allein wegen des Comistiles geliebt, zwar wenig begriffen, aber es war herrlich- ich hab das Buch heute noch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Die unförmigste Kurbel aller Zeiten bescherte uns DAM bei der Quick Exquisite MDS.



Die genialste Kurbel aller Zeiten bescherte uns Mitchell, an den alten Rollen, etwa vom Schlage einer 206 oder 300.
Zwar ist eine einklappbare Kurbel noch etwas platzsparender aber das Prinzip den Griff der Kurbel einfach nach innen zu drehen,
das finde ich absolut genial. Da gibt es keine Druckknöpfe oder Gelenke, die mit der Zeit lose werden. Alles aus Metall, das hält ewig.


----------



## geomas

#mitchell
Da bin ich bei Dir, lieber „Banksi”.


So, jetzt gehts fix los zum Fluß nebenan. Mit einer Schwingspitzrute und den neuen Swingtips vom Funkladen.
Mal sehen, was geht. Etwas Erholung wäre prima.


----------



## Tricast

Ich wünsche dann einen entspannten Abend und Erholung 

Dein Freund Heinz


----------



## Andal

Hab mal wieder Haken kaufen müssen...

An einem kurzen 10 cm Vorfach und einem Chebu als Wurf- und Senkgewicht eine echte "what ever swims allong" Methode in dieser Jehreszeit. Einfach auswerfen, absinken lassen und gaanz laaangsam einfaulenzen. Köder: Wurm


----------



## Andal

...hier noch der Link zu den wirklich sehr schön gemachten Haken. Sie sind leicht, dünndrahtig und stabil. Der Preis ist jetzt kein Sonderschnäppchen, aber ok.

Blinker Spoon Haken Einzelhaken Widerhaken TROUT Forellenhaken Angelhaken 4 6 8


----------



## geomas

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich diese ABU Legerlite 112a (sie ist einem lieben Ükel versprochen) noch mal so richtig derbe mit Mana aufladen.
Aber zumindest heute Abend wurde nix aus diesem ehrenwerten Vorhaben. Es gab 2x Zupfer, einmal habe ich umsonst darauf gewartet, daß sich der Biß „entwickelt”, beim 2ten Mal zu früh angehauen. Fische sah ich trotzdem - die Micros blitzten im ganz flachen Wasser dann und wann auf.
Ein Spinnangler berichtete von 2 Alanden, die er heute Abend hatte - gute Nachricht, gehört aber nicht hierher.

Die Neuner-Schwingspitze mit dem weichen 70Grad-Winkelgummi ist etwas ungewohnt, machte sich aber nicht schlecht. 
Man muß nur eben etwas mehr Blei verwenden als ich es sonst tue. „Geworfen” habe ich ausschließlich in Form eines lockeren Unterarmschwunges.
Das hat mit 10 und 14g-Bleien auch wie erwartet prima geklappt.

Ansonsten war es erfrischend am Wasser - etwas Ostwind, der ein wenig kühler als erwartet war. Mal sehen, was die kommenden Tage bringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Das schleppe ich in der Tat schon seit über 37 Jahren mit mir rum....


Und immer noch nicht fertig? 


Sorry, der musste jetzt sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für die Duellanten, aktuelle und zukünftige


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, eigentlich wollte ich diese ABU Legerlite 112a (sie ist einem lieben Ükel versprochen) noch mal so richtig derbe mit Mana aufladen.
> Aber zumindest heute Abend wurde nix aus diesem ehrenwerten Vorhaben. Es gab 2x Zupfer, einmal habe ich umsonst darauf gewartet, daß sich der Biß „entwickelt”, beim 2ten Mal zu früh angehauen. Fische sah ich trotzdem - die Micros blitzten im ganz flachen Wasser dann und wann auf.
> Ein Spinnangler berichtete von 2 Alanden, die er heute Abend hatte - gute Nachricht, gehört aber nicht hierher.
> 
> Die Neuner-Schwingspitze mit dem weichen 70Grad-Winkelgummi ist etwas ungewohnt, machte sich aber nicht schlecht.
> Man muß nur eben etwas mehr Blei verwenden als ich es sonst tue. „Geworfen” habe ich ausschließlich in Form eines lockeren Unterarmschwunges.
> Das hat mit 10 und 14g-Bleien auch wie erwartet prima geklappt.
> 
> Ansonsten war es erfrischend am Wasser - etwas Ostwind, der ein wenig kühler als erwartet war. Mal sehen, was die kommenden Tage bringen.


Dieses Standuppaddeling ist so ziemlich das albernste, was jemals erfunden werden konnte. Auf einem Bügelbrett stehend übers Wasser eiern...!


----------



## geomas

Im Ernst: heute Abend hat einer nen Kopfstand auf so nem Ding gemacht. 
Ich seh jeden Tag Dutzende SUPaddler vom Extremtölpel bis zum beeindruckenden Könner.
Wenn es jemand draufhat siehts auch gut und recht elegant aus.

Rudern mit dem Blick zurück ist ja vom Prinzip her auch seltsam.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Rudern mit dem Blick zurück ist ja vom Prinzip her auch seltsam.


Rudern verkörpert wie nichts anderes den Österreichismus der Doppelmonarchie. Voller Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit blicken.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für die Duellanten, aktuelle und zukünftige


Herrlich und auch im guten Geiste, aber Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei, wer wüßte es besser als die *Duellisten*
muss man nicht gutheissen, oder mögen aber dieses Werk von R. Scott ist ein wunderbarer EInstieg in Kubricks "Barry Lyndon"- EIn FIlm in historischen Bildern*. Schätze,
die Menschen des ausgehenden 18Jh hätten diesen Film gemacht, wenn sie die technischen Mittel gehabt hätten. So bliebs nur bei mehr oder weniger pikanten Briefromanen, ungeheuerlichen naturhistorischen Bildtafeln  (oh, und natürlich einem etwas sinnlosen Weltkrieg, danke, Nappy, und zum Himmel schreienden sozialen Problemen)


*und ich finde, eine 0,70er (!) Linse zu benutzen, um saufende Husaren bei Kerzenlicht zu filmen, zeugt nun wirklich von stilistisch-methodischer Vision!


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Standuppaddeling ist so ziemlich das albernste, was jemals erfunden werden konnte. Auf einem Bügelbrett stehend übers Wasser eiern...!


Eigentlich nicht. Wie surfen, nur langsamer und mangels Welle mit eigenem Antrieb.
Aber was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe: die Bretter sind doch hart, wahrscheinlich aus einem porösen Schaum. Wieso muss man die AUFPUMPEN?


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> ..
> Aber was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe: die Bretter sind doch hart, wahrscheinlich aus einem porösen Schaum. Wieso muss man die AUFPUMPEN?




Kurze Antwort: bei SUP-Boards gibt es wie bei Priestern, Putzfrauen, Pizzabäckern, Proktologen solche und solche.
Also im Falle der Boards welche zum Aufpumpen und Luftrauslassen und dann die Hengstfohlen, Entschuldigung, also die permanent harten aus Schaumzeugs.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

#SUP-Boards
#Kanu

Ich finde diese Art des Sportes in unseren flachen Flüssen wie auch das Kanufahren als äußerst schädigend für die heimische Fisch und Vogelwelt.
Seit dem Ausbruch des Covid 19 hat der Einsatz dieser "Wasserfahrzeuge" verzehnfacht bei uns. Wenn man bedenkt das mein Fluss an den meisten Stellen eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von 1m und zum Teil im Sommer darunter hat ist das auf Dauer nimmer hinnehmbar.
Vor 2 Wochen war ich beim Spinnfischen im seichten Wasser und als ein älteres Ehepaar im Canadier in gebührenden Abstand vorbei fuhren sind zu mir die Fische nur so hingeschwommen. Der ganze Brachsenschwarm wurde nur durch ein einziges Kanu verschreckt und verteilt, da stelle man sich das vor was passiert wenn alle halbe Stunde eine ganze Truppe durchfährt. 
Bei SUP sieht das ganze noch schlimmer aus, durch die aufrechte Haltung auf dem Board werden nicht nur Fische aufgeschreckt sondern auch Fischreiher, Schwäne und Enten. Da manche Leute schon im Fruhjahr mit dem Fahren angefangen haben und da noch die Brutzeit der Gänse, Schwäne etc. ist kann die Auswirklungen dieser Entwicklung nur noch mit einem Kopfschütteln betrachten. 
Erschwerend kommt die Rücksichtlosigkeit einiger Leute hinzu wo immer die slebe Ausrede kommt: "Oh Entschuldigung ich hab sie nicht gesehen"
Blindheit und Weitsicht scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
Sorry das es etwas abseits der Diskusion ist nur bei diesem Thema könnt ich langsam .


----------



## Kochtopf

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> #SUP-Boards
> #Kanu
> 
> Ich finde diese Art des Sportes in unseren flachen Flüssen wie auch das Kanufahren als äußerst schädigend für die heimische Fisch und Vogelwelt.
> Seit dem Ausbruch des Covid 19 hat der Einsatz dieser "Wasserfahrzeuge" verzehnfacht bei uns. Wenn man bedenkt das mein Fluss an den meisten Stellen eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von 1m und zum Teil im Sommer darunter hat ist das auf Dauer nimmer hinnehmbar.
> Vor 2 Wochen war ich beim Spinnfischen im seichten Wasser und als ein älteres Ehepaar im Canadier in gebührenden Abstand vorbei fuhren sind zu mir die Fische nur so hingeschwommen. Der ganze Brachsenschwarm wurde nur durch ein einziges Kanu verschreckt und verteilt, da stelle man sich das vor was passiert wenn alle halbe Stunde eine ganze Truppe durchfährt.
> Bei SUP sieht das ganze noch schlimmer aus, durch die aufrechte Haltung auf dem Board werden nicht nur Fische aufgeschreckt sondern auch Fischreiher, Schwäne und Enten. Da manche Leute schon im Fruhjahr mit dem Fahren angefangen haben und da noch die Brutzeit der Gänse, Schwäne etc. ist kann die Auswirklungen dieser Entwicklung nur noch mit einem Kopfschütteln betrachten.
> Erschwerend kommt die Rücksichtlosigkeit einiger Leute hinzu wo immer die slebe Ausrede kommt: "Oh Entschuldigung ich hab sie nicht gesehen"
> Blindheit und Weitsicht scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
> Sorry das es etwas abseits der Diskusion ist nur bei diesem Thema könnt ich langsam .


Das Wasser ist nicht nur für uns da und über Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt dürfen wir Angler (Schnur, Blei, Haken, Köder, Madendosen etc) nur mit gesenkter Stimme referieren.
Leben und Leben lassen, auf dem Fluss zu paddeln ist genauso eine erlaubte Nutzung der Wasserfläche wie unser Hobby


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> #SUP-Boards
> #Kanu
> 
> Ich finde diese Art des Sportes in unseren flachen Flüssen wie auch das Kanufahren als äußerst schädigend für die heimische Fisch und Vogelwelt.
> Seit dem Ausbruch des Covid 19 hat der Einsatz dieser "Wasserfahrzeuge" verzehnfacht bei uns. Wenn man bedenkt das mein Fluss an den meisten Stellen eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von 1m und zum Teil im Sommer darunter hat ist das auf Dauer nimmer hinnehmbar.
> Vor 2 Wochen war ich beim Spinnfischen im seichten Wasser und als ein älteres Ehepaar im Canadier in gebührenden Abstand vorbei fuhren sind zu mir die Fische nur so hingeschwommen. Der ganze Brachsenschwarm wurde nur durch ein einziges Kanu verschreckt und verteilt, da stelle man sich das vor was passiert wenn alle halbe Stunde eine ganze Truppe durchfährt.
> Bei SUP sieht das ganze noch schlimmer aus, durch die aufrechte Haltung auf dem Board werden nicht nur Fische aufgeschreckt sondern auch Fischreiher, Schwäne und Enten. Da manche Leute schon im Fruhjahr mit dem Fahren angefangen haben und da noch die Brutzeit der Gänse, Schwäne etc. ist kann die Auswirklungen dieser Entwicklung nur noch mit einem Kopfschütteln betrachten.
> Erschwerend kommt die Rücksichtlosigkeit einiger Leute hinzu wo immer die slebe Ausrede kommt: "Oh Entschuldigung ich hab sie nicht gesehen"
> Blindheit und Weitsicht scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
> Sorry das es etwas abseits der Diskusion ist nur bei diesem Thema könnt ich langsam .




ich gehe mal davon aus das die ganzen anderen Wassersportler ähnlich über uns Angler denken


----------



## Professor Tinca

Angler beunruhigen nicht innnerhalb kürzester Zeit sämtliche Lebewesen am und im Wasser auf hunderten Metern Flussstrecke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angler beunruhigen nicht innnerhalb kürzester Zeit sämtliche Lebewesen am und im Wasser auf hunderten Metern Flussstrecke.


Paddler lassen keine schnur am und im Wasser an denen Vögel regelmäßig verenden. Das ist IMHO ein No Brainer sich darüber aufzuregen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Paddler lassen keine schnur am und im Wasser an denen Vögel regelmäßig verenden.




Angler auch nicht.
Sowas machen Drecksäcke.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kanuten nehme ich einmal außen vor, diese gibt es sicherlich schon fast genauso lange auf der Welt wie uns Petrijünger.
Das Stand Up Paddling gibt es in der Südsee zwar wohl ähnlich lange aber in der letzten Zeit ist es bei uns halt zum Trend- bzw. Massensport geworden.

Praktisch ist es ja, man benötigt nicht viel Platz für so ein Board, weder für die Lagerung zu Hause, noch für den Transport an das Wasser.
Die Investition ist außerdem relativ überschaubar, da sprießen die Ich-AG's und Verleihgeschäfte wie Pilze aus dem Boden, gerade in den Ballungsräumen.
Hier auf der Alster eiern auch immer mehr Leute auf diesen Brettern herum und machen dabei zum Teil lautstark & alkoholisiert Party, erste Anwohner
beschweren sich daher schon.

Die Krux dabei ist wohl dass diese Art von Wasserfahrzeugen, wegen ihres geringen Tiefganges, auch in den flachsten und entlegensten Winkel unserer Gewässer
vordringen kann. Je nach Verantwortungsbewusstsein stören sie dort dann mehr oder weniger die Natur. Ein halbwegs vernünftiger Angler passt sich seiner natürlichen Umgebung sicherlich an, gerade wenn er nicht der Fraktion _"Ich fische bequem direkt am Parkplatz" _angehört, sondern für das Naturerlebnis auch den einen oder anderen Kilometer ins Grüne marschiert. Ein aufragender Stand Up Paddler wirkt dagegen eher wie eine Vogelscheuche auf dem Wasser. Dazu kommt, dass man über den Wasserweg relativ bequem unterwegs ist. Da gibt es keinen beschwerlichen Fußmarsch am Ufer entlang, von daher ist die Reichweite dieser SUP sicherlich auch viel größer.

Dem Leben und Leben lassen stimme ich dabei zu. Nur lockt so ein trendiger Massensport eben leider auch jede Menge zusätzliche Idioten auf's und an's Wasser. Am Ende hagelt es dann wieder Verbote, nur weil die Leute sich nicht rücksichtsvoll untereinander verhalten können.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, bin heute im Homeoffice! Das hat mir die Möglichkeit gegeben, meine UW-Kamera in der Frühe wieder laufen zu lassen. Diesmal waren es zwei Döbel, die sich für den Mais interessiert, ihn aber wieder ausgespuckt haben. Das ist mir übrigens bei Brassen auch schon aufgefallen. Die Fische sind neugierig, saugen sich die gelben Körner rein, spucken sie dann aber wieder aus. Dann kommen die lütten Plötzen und nehmen sich den Mais vor.
> Anbei zwei Screenshots.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352877
> Anhang anzeigen 352878


Wieder mal sehr schöne Aufnahmen gemacht....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angler beunruhigen nicht innnerhalb kürzester Zeit sämtliche Lebewesen am und im Wasser auf hunderten Metern Flussstrecke.



Da wir das Thema neulich erst hatten - ich empfehle den Besatz von Sägefischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da wir das Thema neulich erst hatten - ich empfehle den Besatz von Sägefischen.




Bullenhaie halten sich auch im Süßwasser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bullenhaie halten sich auch im Süßwasser.



Was dem Udel sein Rex, das ist dem Wasserschützer sein Hai.

*Hol das Brettchen!!!*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kanuten, Tretboote, Stand-up-Paddler: Ansturm auf die Alster wird zum Mega-Problem
					

Viele Hamburger kennen sie, die „Rush Hour“. Zu den Hauptverkehrszeiten ist es in Bussen und Bahnen sowie auf den Straßen oft brechend voll. Genau das ist jetzt auch immer häufiger auf der Alster der Fall – und das wird zu einem echten ...




					www.mopo.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kanuten, Tretboote, Stand-up-Paddler: Ansturm auf die Alster wird zum Mega-Problem
> 
> 
> Viele Hamburger kennen sie, die „Rush Hour“. Zu den Hauptverkehrszeiten ist es in Bussen und Bahnen sowie auf den Straßen oft brechend voll. Genau das ist jetzt auch immer häufiger auf der Alster der Fall – und das wird zu einem echten ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mopo.de




Sehr gut.
Dagegen ist ein Angler,der friedlich am Ufer hockt(neben seiner Konservendose mit Würmern drin natürlich), ein Waisenknabe bzgl. der Beunruhigung der Tiere die dort leben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Dabei kommt es natürlich immer auch auf das jeweilige Verhalten am Wasser an - ganz egal ob es sich nun um Kanuten, Stand Up Paddler oder eben Angler handelt. Generell liegt man mit der Einschätzung, dass Stand Up Paddler & Co. am Wasser sicherlich einen größeren Unruhefaktor darstellen als Angler, aber wohl nicht ganz verkehrt. Die Zustände scheinen quer durch die Republik und anderswo ja ähnlich zu sein.

Ich denke diesem Treiben wird demnächst ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden. Nur wahrscheinlich am Ende dann wieder so, dass auch wir Angler dadurch einen Nachteil erleiden. Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind bekannt, zumindest sollten sie uns Anglern das sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Erschwerend kommt die Rücksichtlosigkeit einiger Leute hinzu wo immer die slebe Ausrede kommt: "Oh Entschuldigung ich hab sie nicht gesehen"
> Blindheit und Weitsicht scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
> Sorry das es etwas abseits der Diskusion ist nur bei diesem Thema könnt ich langsam .


Das ist schlimm, das gibt auch immer leicht bzw. dann schwer Blutdruck.
Ganz klar! 

Ich bin aber auch Hobbytaucher Flossenschwimmer Kajak Surfbrett Wasserfahrer Segler usw.
Was mir immer aufgefallen ist, meine ganz eigenen Beobachtungen,
wie entspannt Fische damit eigentlich umgehen - weil keine echte Gefahr von ausgeht.
Speeren Harpunieren Bogenschussfischen etc. findet bei uns ja nicht statt.

Angler sind prinzipiell als gefährlich bekannt und damit wesentlich stressiger für Fische, und deswegen unsichtbare ich mich auch so gut wie irgend möglich.
Rumhampelnde Papageienhansel-Angler wie auch Standup-Brett-Hampler mit kilometerweiter Sichtbarkeit müssten zur Fischschonung viel mehr eingeschränkt werden, gerade bei der Hitze zur Schonung der Fischkondition, das ist nachweisbar nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll.

So zur Frage der Chancengleichheit kann ich noch die Erfahrung als Spinnangler aufzeigen,
mit einem satten Blinker hat man schon reichlich Respekt, zumal ich mit schweren Mefo-Types je nach Wind 70 bis 100m schaffen kann, das reicht gerade gut aus im Streubereich der Paddler über die ganz Naab. Gerade die aufgeblasenen kann man gut ansprechen und aufmerksam machen.
Mit gut gelaunten gechillten Leuten habe ich keine Probleme, und herscheuchen an meine Futterstelle und Beköstigen der Fische ist eigentlich auch was feines!


----------



## Andal

Schon klar, dass wir Angler nicht die einzigen sind und das andere Menschen auch in der Natur anwesend sein wollen. Aber es geht auch nur, wenn sich alle angemessen verhalten und genau das ist nicht der Fall. Hüben wie drüben!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass wir Angler nicht die einzigen sind und das andere Menschen auch in der Natur anwesend sein wollen. Aber es geht auch nur, wenn sich alle angemessen verhalten und genau das ist nicht der Fall. Hüben wie drüben!



Genau so soll es sein.
Ich hatte ja das älter Ehepaar angesprochen die sich sehr respektvoll verhalten haben und auf abstand blieben und zudem einen kurzen talk gemacht haben. Gegen solche Leute werde ich nie etwas haben den sie geben Rücksicht uns gegenüber.
Die Anzahl derer die sich aber weniger mit Ruhm bekleckern hat seit der Pandemie leider mehr zugenommen.
Solche Zustände wie an der Alster haben wir hier zum Glück noch nicht.

Im Grunde will man doch nur raus und in Ruhe den Tag/Stunden am Wasser geniesen.


----------



## skyduck

Ich glaube das Grundproblem ist im Moment, dass auf Grund geschlossener Locations und abgesagter Urlaube viele Leute ans Wasser strömen, die gerade nicht unbedingt die Natur genießen wollen sondern nur Party und Event suchen. In diesen Reihen ist dann auch oft das Unverständnis füreinander und ein recht egoistischer Nutzungsanspruch zu finden. Ich denke nach den Ferien und irgendwann nach Corona wird sich das alles wieder relativieren. Schlimmstenfalls bleiben halt einige auf Dauer "hängen" aber damit müssen wir halt leben. Je nach Gebiet und Verfügbarkeit von Gewässern wird das Ganze wohl mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt sein...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kanuten, Tretboote, Stand-up-Paddler: Ansturm auf die Alster wird zum Mega-Problem
> 
> 
> Viele Hamburger kennen sie, die „Rush Hour“. Zu den Hauptverkehrszeiten ist es in Bussen und Bahnen sowie auf den Straßen oft brechend voll. Genau das ist jetzt auch immer häufiger auf der Alster der Fall – und das wird zu einem echten ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mopo.de





skyduck schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Grundproblem ist im Moment, dass auf Grund geschlossener Locations und abgesagter Urlaube viele Leute ans Wasser strömen, die gerade nicht unbedingt die Natur genießen wollen sondern nur Party und Event suchen. In diesen Reihen ist dann auch oft das Unverständnis füreinander und ein recht egoistischer Nutzungsanspruch zu finden. Ich denke nach den Ferien und irgendwann nach Corona wird sich das alles wieder relativieren. Schlimmstenfalls bleiben halt einige auf Dauer "hängen" aber damit müssen wir halt leben. Je nach Gebiet und Verfügbarkeit von Gewässern wird das Ganze wohl mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt sein...
> 
> VG
> Dirk



gut geschrieben stimme dir voll zu, ich habe hier keinerlei dieser Probleme wie die in Hamburg, aber auf Grund der diesjährigen Situation würde ich beide Augen zudrücken und allen das bisschen vergnügen gönnen, das Jahr war für viele schon hart genug und jetzt bei der Hitze was sollen sie sonst tuen.
Es wird auch wieder kälter dann gehört uns das Wasser wider alleine.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...auf Grund der diesjährigen Situation würde ich beide Augen zudrücken...



Vor und auch während der anhaltenden Corona-Situation beherrscht der Hamburger Senat das Zudrücken beider Augen eigentlich ganz gut.
Es kommt nur darauf an worum es geht.


----------



## yukonjack

Ihr habt Luxusprobleme, mir fahren Motorboote regelmäßig durch meine Montagen. Da freue ich mich über jedes Kanu.


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vor und auch während der anhaltenden Corona-Situation beherrscht der Hamburger Senat das Zudrücken beider Augen eigentlich ganz gut.
> Es kommt nur darauf an worum es geht.


ich meine jetzt nicht speziell Hamburger, zZ. im ganzen Land gibt es ja die Problemchen, ich meine auch was über die Ruhr gelesen zu haben


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Schon klar, damit hast du auch recht.
Ich bezog mich dabei auch auf die Hamburger Alster bzw. auf den Artikel den ich zuvor aus der MOPO geteilt hatte.


----------



## TobBok

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So zur Frage der Chancengleichheit kann ich noch die Erfahrung als Spinnangler aufzeigen,
> mit einem satten Blinker hat man schon reichlich Respekt, zumal ich mit schweren Mefo-Types je nach Wind 70 bis 100m schaffen kann, das reicht gerade gut aus im Streubereich der Paddler über die ganz Naab. Gerade die aufgeblasenen kann man gut ansprechen und aufmerksam machen.
> Mit gut gelaunten gechillten Leuten habe ich keine Probleme, und herscheuchen an meine Futterstelle und Beköstigen der Fische ist eigentlich auch was feines!


Es gibt bei uns ein paar Stellen, die extra als "Angelstellen für Schwerbehinderte" mit Schildern des Vereins gekennzeichnet sind - auf diesen Strecken sind wir teilweise sogar selbst Gewässereigentümer - nicht bloß Pächter. Die Stellen sind besonders einfach anzufahren, man hat keinen Fußweg usw.
Hier treiben sich aber auch gerne Hundebesitzer und Planscher herum.

Erst kürzlich hatten wir eine ordentliche Diskussion, das diese Stelle extra für eingeschränkte Menschen ist (einem guten Freund fehlt zB ein Bein).
Verständnis war gleich NULL. "das ist doch unsere Hundebadestelle, dürft ihr hier überhaupt Angeln?!" - während das Schild, das den Angelplatz ausweist 2 Meter daneben steht mit der Anmerkung "Vorrang für Angler mit Behinderung" - die Menschen sind der Meinung das seien keine "Verbotsschilder", sondern maximal "Verhaltenshinweise". An die man sich nicht halten muss. Ätzend. 
Einmal wurde uns gesagt: "Geht doch zu einer anderen Stelle, dein Kumpel hat doch nur ein Fuß der ihm weh tun kann..."

Menschen sind manchmal wiederlich.


----------



## geomas

#paddler

Tja, da, wo  ich in Rostock gerne angele, war schon früher immer viel Betrieb am und auf dem Wasser. Nicht nur Angler, sondern auch zahllose andere Wassersportler bevölkern Ufer und Fluß. Leistungs- und Breitensportler trainieren (Kanupolo, Ruderer, Drachenbootsportler, diverse Kanuten und Kajakfahrer neben Seglern) und Bellyboat-Kapitäne, Wassertouristen und geführte Paddelboot-Sightseeing-Gruppen sind unterwegs.
Normalerweise gibts auch kaum Probleme, aber die Verleihstationen für SUP-Boards haben etwas „Dynamik” ins Spiel gebracht. Die verfügbare Wasserfläche ist eben begrenzt. 
Insgesamt ist die Stimmung meist freundlich, es sind meist Motorbootfahrer, die rücksichtslos auftreten.

Die Fische haben in meiner Nachbarschaft auch einen Rückzugsraum, der praktisch nicht beangelt und befahren wird und auch vom Land nicht zugänglich ist.
So gesehen ist der Streß für die Fische durch die SUP-Boards vermutlich überschaubar.


----------



## rutilus69

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ihr habt Luxusprobleme, mir fahren Motorboote regelmäßig durch meine Montagen. Da freue ich mich über jedes Kanu.


Wobei so eine Motorjacht schon einen spannenden Drill bietet-  jedenfalls kurzzeitig 
Meine 0.16er Schnur hat das jedenfalls am Wochenende nicht lange mitgemacht


----------



## geomas

#müllamwasser
#schnurreste

Da muß ich gestehen, daß ich dieses Jahr viel mehr an Vorfächern, Bleien, Montagen in der Natur hinterlassen habe als mir lieb ist.
Das wurmt mich extrem, weil es eben zum einen Gefahrenquellen für Tiere (Fische, Vögel) aber teilweise auch für Menschen (Paddler) sind.
Eine Bergung von manchen abgerissenen Montagen ist leider an etlichen Gewässern praktisch gesehen kaum möglich.
Das betrifft jetzt eher die ganz wilden Flußabschnitte, nicht so sehr die zivilisationsnahen Gewässer.



PS: Ich meinte ^ Abrisse durch Hänger oder auch ungeschickte Würfe. Klar, daß ich sonst keinen Müll am Wasser zurücklasse.


----------



## Andal

Weil das was ausmacht, wenn man seine drei Schnurschnipsel und die leere Wurmdose mit an die heimische Mülltonne nimmt?


----------



## Mescalero

Nein, weil zusätzlich zu dem Müll, den die Schwachmaten hinterlassen auch noch welcher dazukommt, den man gern vermieden hätte. Aber nicht kann, weil es z.B. eine abgerissene Montage in zwei Metern Tiefe ist.

Ich habe immer einen kleinen Aschenbecher dabei, da kommen auch Schnurschnipsel usw. rein, ich lasse nichts am Wasser zurück, noch nicht einmal Kippen. Aber natürlich habe ich auch schon Blinker in die Bäume gehängt oder Posenmontagen abgerissen usw. und das ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Andal

Was passiert, weil es passiert, ist ja auch was anderes, als mutwillig hingeschmissen.


----------



## Skott

TobBok schrieb:


> Einmal wurde uns gesagt: "Geht doch zu einer anderen Stelle, dein Kumpel hat doch nur ein Fuß der ihm weh tun kann..."
> 
> Menschen sind manchmal wiederlich.


Der Vorspann war schon schlimm genug, aber spätestens bei diesem Spruch hätte ich mich mit Gewissheit körperlich nicht mehr zurück halten können, auch wenn das nach 43 Jahren Polizeidienst meine Aufgabe gewesen wäre...
Wir gehen mit vielen Volks- und Vollidioten viel zu lasch um (sorry, ich möchte hier jetzt keine politische Diskussion lostreten...)
Habe auch selber einen Hund und trotzdem habe ich das meiste Theater mit Hundeleuten und den sogenannten Chillern am Wasser...
Alles gehört denen....


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Grundproblem ist im Moment, dass auf Grund geschlossener Locations und abgesagter Urlaube viele Leute ans Wasser strömen, die gerade nicht unbedingt die Natur genießen wollen sondern nur Party und Event suchen. In diesen Reihen ist dann auch oft das Unverständnis füreinander und ein recht egoistischer Nutzungsanspruch zu finden. Ich denke nach den Ferien und irgendwann nach Corona wird sich das alles wieder relativieren. Schlimmstenfalls bleiben halt einige auf Dauer "hängen" aber damit müssen wir halt leben. Je nach Gebiet und Verfügbarkeit von Gewässern wird das Ganze wohl mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt sein...
> 
> VG
> Dirk


Das hast du toll und genau richtig beschrieben, Dirk!


----------



## TobBok

Skott schrieb:


> Der Vorspann war schon schlimm genug, aber spätestens bei diesem Spruch hätte ich mich mit Gewissheit körperlich nicht mehr zurück halten können, auch wenn das nach 43 Jahren Polizeidienst meine Aufgabe gewesen wäre...
> Wir gehen mit vielen Volks- und Vollidioten viel zu lasch um (sorry, ich möchte hier jetzt keine politische Diskussion lostreten...)
> Habe auch selber einen Hund und trotzdem habe ich das meiste Theater mit Hundeleuten und den sogenannten Chillern am Wasser...
> Alles gehört denen....


Die Sache ist, dass ich in der Regel auf Verständnis treffe - man sagt denen das, ich sage dann: "Passt auf, wir suchen aus den Autos eure Sachen, in 5 Minuten bauen wir auf" (oder eben ähnliches). Normalerweise zieht das auch - ich versuche da immer Konfliktentschärfend einen Mittelweg zu nehmen.
Wenn es so läuft, denke ich mir meinen Teil - einen Absperrungszaun lohnt sich auch nicht um einen 80 cm tiefen und 2 Meter weiten Kanal.....
Dann mache ich einen Haken dran, weiter gehts.
Als dieser Milchbubi-Verschnitt von einem Homo sapiens sapiens seine Futterluke aber aufgemacht hat, um diesen Satz zu sagen, war mein Unterkiefer auf Höhe meiner Kniekehle. Das Gute daran ist, dass mein einbeinger Kumpane kein Freund von Traurigkeit ist, als sich die Trottel dann aus dem Wasser getrollt hatten, nachdem der Gewässeraufseher, der 500 Meter die Straße hoch wohnt, alamiert wurde, und sie zusammen geschi$$en hatte, warf er dem Pöbler eine aus Erde und Grundfutter zusammengepampte Kugel auf den Rücken - natürlich alles schön voll mit Maden. .....
Als er sich beschweren wollte sagte mein Kumpel sinngemäß in etwa: "Sorry, mir als Behindertem rutscht schon mal etwas beim Werfen aus der hand...."

Ich weiß schon warum ich gerne mit ihm Angele.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Nachmittag Jungs! An meinen Gewässern habe ich aktuell noch keine Probleme mit anderen Erholungs- oder Abkühlungssuchenden. War gerade wieder mit Ferdinand an der Wümme. Wir haben ein wenig geschwommen und die Einsamkeit genossen. Die herrscht, weil die von mir befischten respektive bebadeten Flussabschnitte weitab von Parkplätzen sind.
Aber kommen wir zum Highlight des heißen Tages: Ich hatte heute einen beruflichen Termin in Dortmund und hinterher die glorreiche Idee, mal beim Baitstore in Kamen vorbeizuschauen. Dort ist es fast wie in Andreas Brunners früheren Shop, nur größer und moderner. Viel englisches Zeugs ist dort zu finden, Korum, Drennan, Preston, Guru usw. Hab mich natürlich umfangreich mit frischen Nubsies eingedeckt. Und dann kam es wie es kommen musste! Am Ständer mit den Drennan-Ruten musste ich länger verweilen und jedes dieser wunderbaren Stöckchen in die Hand nehmen, sie befühlen und befummeln. Ich habe längere Zeit die Acolyte Plus in 15'' in den Pfoten gehabt, aber mit 280 Mücken war sie mir dann doch etwas zu teuer, auch wenn ich wirklich gerne eine vierte Acolyte eingeflottet hätte.
Stattdessen habe ich nach ausgiebigen Befühlen die Drennan Vertex Float in 14'' mitgenommen. In der Vertex-Serie sind die Nachfolger der bekannten, aber inzwischen nicht mehr produzierten  S7-Ruten versammelt. Ich habe mir das Teil zum Trotten in der Wümme zugelegt. Dafür werde ich die Pin montieren. Aktuell sind die Schilfgürtel so breit, dass man schon was Längeres benötigt, um die Pose im freien Wasser führen zu können. Mal sehen, ob Drennan-Ruten auch glücklich machen, wenn sie nicht zur Acolyte-Serie gehören. Ich werde berichten, sobald ich sie erstmals an mein Hausgewässer ausgeführt habe.
Zuhause angekommen, lag dann noch ein kleines Päckchen im Briefkasten. Darin befand sich das neue Buch vom früheren „Karpfen"-Chefredakteur Gregor Bradler. Es heißt „Fang Deinen Fisch" und es geht darin um die 25 beliebtesten Fischarten. Das Angeln auf die jeweiligen Arten wird von verschiedenen Spezialisten erläutert. Mich hat Gregor gefragt, ob ich was zum Angeln auf Aland schreiben könnte. Hab ich natürlich getan!


----------



## TobBok

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es heißt „Fang Deinen Fisch" und es geht darin um die 25 beliebtesten Fischarten. Das Angeln auf die jeweiligen Arten wird von verschiedenen Spezialisten erläutert. Mich hat Gregor gefragt, ob ich was zum Angeln auf Aland schreiben könnte. Hab ich natürlich getan!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352929


Wenn im Buch kein Abschnitt zur Schwarz-Maul-Grundel ist, ist das Buch eine populistische Lügenmaschine.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn im Buch kein Abschnitt zur Schwarz-Maul-Grundel ist, ist das Buch eine populistische Lügenmaschine.


...oder schon etwas älter.


----------



## Tricast

Da wird Peterchens Tochter aber glücklich sein, wieder eine Drennan Rute unters Volk gebracht. Wir sind schon ganz gespannt auf die Erfahrungsberichte Herr Wuemmehunter. 
Dann haben wir ja eine neue Anlaufstelle für Tackle und Co. und Kamen ist ja nicht so weit entfernt, da kann man ja schnell mal nach Feierabend vorbei schauen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Und jetzt wieder: Dosenmais-Smalltalk.


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Da wird Peterchens Tochter aber glücklich sein, wieder eine Drennan Rute unters Volk gebracht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Und jetzt wieder: Dosenmais-Smalltalk.



@Tricast 
Magst nicht mal verraten was es mit Peterchens Tochter auf sich hat? Ich kenn nur Peterchens Mondfahrt?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Peterchen ist eigentlich Peter Drennan und sein Töchterchen managt den Laden, den wir so lieben. Allerdings soll die Dame etwas haarig auf den Zähnen sein ...


----------



## Andal

...mir eigentlich wurscht, wie oft sie sich das Gebiss rasiert. Sie soll Angelzeug unter die Leute bringen - und das tut sie!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angler auch nicht.
> Sowas machen Drecksäcke.


Wenn ich mich alleine im Board umgucke haben wir  mehr als genug linke, rechte, rote, braune, weise, bornierte, rassistische  sexisistische und homophobe Angler hier versammelt. Da schließt das auch Umweltsäue ein und man macht es sich mit "das sind keine Angler!" zu einfach, davon ab habe ich noch niemanden gesehen, der sich nach einem Abriss in die Fluten geschmissen hat um Blei und Schnur zu bergen


----------



## skyduck

Peterchen war mir schon klar, dass mit der Tochter auch aber zwischen den Zeilen lese ich da so eine gewisse Hass-Liebe oder vielleicht nur Hass?


----------



## Andal

Endlich ein Gewitter... kühler Wind, Erfrischung.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> ...mir eigentlich wurscht, wie oft sie sich das Gebiss rasiert. Sie soll Angelzeug unter die Leute bringen - und das tut sie!


Eben nicht so, wie wir Kontinental-Europäer uns das wünschen. So ein fetter Drennan-Stand auf der Stipper-Messe ... das wär doch mal was! Da könnte man dann eine heilige Messe zelebrieren! Vielleicht mit Martin Bowler als Markenbotschafter und der dürfte dann auch noch seinen Angelkumpel  Chris Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) mitbringen.


----------



## Andal

So ein Stand würde uns doch alle mit mindestens einem tränenden Auge heimschicken, weil all die schönen Sachen jedes Budget sprengen würden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 1.Wenn ich mich alleine im Board umgucke haben wir  mehr als genug linke, rechte, rote, braune, weise, bornierte, rassistische  sexisistische und homophobe Angler hier versammelt.
> 2.Da schließt das auch Umweltsäue ein und man macht es sich mit "das sind keine Angler!" zu einfach,
> 3.davon ab habe ich noch niemanden gesehen, der sich nach einem Abriss in die Fluten geschmissen hat um Blei und Schnur zu bergen




Oha alles durcheinander.
1. Guter Umgang war schon immer wichtig. Glückwunsch!
2. Nein. Ein richtiger Angler ist naturverbunden und lässt absichtlich nix liegen. Wer sowas macht ist einfach ne Drecks.....(unabhanängig davon ob auch schon mal geangelt hat).
3. Ich auch nicht aber das ist ja auch nichts was absichtlich passiert
Btw......ich hab auch noch niemanden gesehen der seinen jährlichen Reifenabrieb auf den Straßen zusammenkehrt am Jahresende.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Btw......ich hab auch noch niemanden gesehen der seinen jährlichen Reifenabrieb auf den Straßen zusammenkehrt am Jahresende.


Noh, vielleicht ein Schwaabe... am End krieget ma da oinen Runderneuerten dafür umsonscht!?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oha alles durcheinander.
> 1. Guter Umgang war schon immer wichtig. Glückwunsch!
> 2. Nein. Ein richtiger Angler ist naturverbunden und lässt absichtlich nix liegen. Wer sowas macht ist einfach ne Drecks.....(unabhanängig davon ob auch schon mal geangelt hat).
> 3. Ich auch nicht aber das ist ja auch nichts was absichtlich passiert
> Btw......ich hab auch noch niemanden gesehen der seinen jährlichen Reifenabrieb auf den Straßen zusammenkehrt am Jahresende.


Da ist überhaupt nix durcheinander, ich kann ja nochmal erklären ^^ Angler sind,  zumindest in Deutschland, Menschen die eine Angelerlaubnis haben und, mit welcher Motivation auch immer, angeln gehen (jaja, da passt auch D nicht auf 100% der Fälle, aber auf genügend um diese Pauschalaussage zu treffen). Und diese Menschen kommen aus allen Schichten usw usf und auch wenn angler als Gruppe vermutlich nicht den Gesellschaftlichen Schnitt entsprechen dürfte so darf man davon ausgehen dass es genauso umweltschweine wie überall anders auch gibt. Deine Aussage zu 2: "echte angler sind naturverbunden" formuliert einen frommen Wunsch oder ein Ideal, aber hat mit der bitterkalten Realität eher wenig zu tun.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Peterchen war mir schon klar, dass mit der Tochter auch aber zwischen den Zeilen lese ich da so eine gewisse Hass-Liebe oder vielleicht nur Hass?



Hat Wuemmehunter das gut erklärt? Wir wollten mal einen Drennan-Stand auf der Stippermesse machen und haben das auch publik gemacht, dann ging das Affentheater los mit Peterchen´s Töchterlein. 

Gruß Heinz

Dosenmais-Smalltalk nicht vergessen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Alle gemeinsam sind es Angler, ob es aber auch ehrenwerte Angler sind, welche mit denen man das gemeinsame Hobby gerne geteilt sieht, das steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.

Im Grunde ist es ja auch toll, dass Angler aus allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten & Gruppen stammen und gemeinsam Freude an diesem schönen Hobby haben. Wobei es den Fischen letztlich wohl auch egal ist. Der besser verdienende Angler, der zweimal im Jahr zum Big Game Fishing um die halbe Welt fliegt, ist dabei sicherlich genauso eine Umweltsau wie der einfache Fließbandarbeiter der seine Marlboro irgendwo gleichgültig in den Uferschlamm tritt.


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Alle gemeinsam sind es Angler, ob es aber auch ehrenwerte Angler sind, welche mit denen man das gemeinsame Hobby gerne geteilt sieht, das steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Im Grunde ist es ja auch toll, dass Angler aus allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten & Gruppen stammen und gemeinsam Freude an diesem schönen Hobby haben. Wobei es den Fischen letztlich wohl auch egal ist. Der besser verdienende Angler, der zweimal im Jahr zum Big Game Fishing um die halbe Welt fliegt, ist dabei sicherlich genauso eine Umweltsau wie der einfache Fließbandarbeiter der seine Marlboro irgendwo gleichgültig in den Uferschlamm tritt.


Glaube, du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Es sind halt viele Egoisten unterwegs. Nach mir die Sintflut, Hauptsache ich habe Spaß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend gabs nach der gestrigen Null-Nummer wieder Fisch. Bin erst recht spät los, hatte so gut 90 Minuten Angelzeit.
Jab erstmal fix nen 16er Drennan Fine Match (ein wirklich zierlicher Haken) angeknüppert, fester Seitenarm mit 2,5g DS-Blei.
Habe lose Maden, Pinkies und etwas Dosenmais gefüttert. Ach ja - heute war wieder die ganz feine 7ft-Picker von Alan Brown am Start.
Gab fix Plötz und nen Ükel, dann den wohl kleinsten Plötz des Jahres:






Deutlich größer als der Mini-Barsch von neulich, aber immer noch sehr klein.
Gebissen hat er auf ne mit Currypulver aromatisierte Made. Die wäre für das Fischchen der Hauptgewinn gewesen...

Es gab dann noch ne Güster und einen Stachelritter - alles keine großen Fische. Zuletzt, es war schon recht dunkel, war dann kurz ein „guter Fisch” am Band - vermutlich ne Brasse von so 35cm oder etwas mehr. Das sind für die superfeine Rute große Fische. Nach ein paar Sekunden riß der Kontakt ab - vermutlich saß der Haken sehr knapp.

So etwas Zeit am Wasser nach einem heißen Tag ist schon was feines.


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Posenrute und zur Veröffentlichung im Bradler-Buch, lieber @Wuemmehunter !

Danke auch für den Hinweis auf Murrays Anglerfibel, @skyduck  - kannte ich noch nicht, die „Grundschule” ist auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Andal

# liebstes Angelbuch...

Meines ist da eindeutig über die Jahre "Specimenhunting" von Jens Bursell geworden. Einfach ein immer wieder anregendes Buch mit einem angenehmen Erzählstil. Die Message immer nett zu lesen in eine Geschichte verpackt. Da kann man sich was vorstellen, oder einfach nur für sich selber spintisieren.


----------



## geomas

Habe mir eben noch das Friedfisch-Buch vom Bursell bestellt. 
Zum „nur mal reinschauen” ist mir das Specimen-Buch zu teuer.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eben nicht so, wie wir Kontinental-Europäer uns das wünschen. So ein fetter Drennan-Stand auf der Stipper-Messe ... das wär doch mal was! Da könnte man dann eine *heilige Messe zelebrieren*! Vielleicht mit Martin Bowler als Markenbotschafter und der dürfte dann auch noch seinen Angelkumpel  Chris Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) mitbringen.



Ein Drennanstand wäre natürlich in der Tat was feines -andererseits kamen mir auch schon am Rivestand oder bei Hardcore FIshing dieses Jahr die Tränen quasireligiöser Verzückung, als mir @Tricast Heinz mal die (für mich utopischen) Zauberstöckchen vorführte. Und selten ist der Tag an dem ich einem ehrenwerten Mitglied wie Wuemme widerspreche (Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Publikation, nebenbei),  aber wenn die Stipper*messe* nicht schon jetzt -und seit vielen Jahren-  eine heilige Messe des frommen Ordens der Friedfischer ist, ja dann versteh ich nichts mehr von religiösen Strukturen. Mögen die Flussgottheiten ermöglichen, das wir auch im nächsten Jahr als Pilgerer im Spinnfischerland dorthin wallfahrten können,
im Zustand der Gnade,
Euer
Bruder 
Minimax

oh, und natürlich ein Petri an Bruder @geomas in diesen heissen und für viele anstrengenden Tagen sind Deine schönen Berichte von abendlich-milden Kurzansitzen ein schönes Versprechen auch bald wieder Selbst Ruhe und Entspannung am Wasser zu finden.

# Paddler, Nichtangler, Partyvolk, Passanten, Brotladies, gute Angler, böse Angler,Partymüll und Abgerissene Montagen in Bäumen oder an Schwänen- herrje, es ist so wie es ist. Ich weiss, ist ne redundante Platitüde.. aber ... aber, ne tut mir leid, ich kann keinen sinnvollen Beitrag mehr dazu leisten, ich kann auch keine Energie für Streit und Hader mehr aufbringen wer nun die schlimmeren oder besseren sind. Skub.

Aber ich kann was aus meiner Praxis berichten, @Mescalero hat auf seine Verstauungspraxis von Schnurresten hingewiesen. Ich persönlich habe oft wirklich langen Schnurabschnitte, die ich abschneide und dann entsprechend verstauen muss- und sagen wir mal 10m schnur sind fürchtbar tüddelig wegzustauen. Ich reibe das Ganze Gewölle zwischen den Handflächen (wie beim Boulettenmachen) so dass ich eine Art "Schnurbausch" erhalte.

So weit so gut, nur wohin damit im EIfer des Gefechts? Einst stopfte ich das Knäuel in Westentaschen, oder die ANgeltasche oder mal hierhin mal dahin- und natürlich hab ichs immer vergessen und das Knäuel nahm früher oder Später Rache, indem es 4-dimensionale Mobiles mit dem Sonstigen Inhalt der Taschen bildete, und manchmal auch mit meinen FIngern.
Inzwischen stecke ich die Restschnurknäuel einfach in die Stiefel: Das Zeug bleibt nicht versehentlich am Ufer, es nervt nicht rum, und am ende des ANgeltages bleibts auch nicht als Tüddelzeitbombe irgendwo in Weste oder Tasche versteckt. Dafür ist natürlich nun mein Kofferaum voll von den Gebilden, aber was solls. 2022 spätestens werde ich das Minimobil mal wieder gründlich aufräumen und säubern.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> ...aber was solls. 2022 spätestens werde ich das Minimobil mal wieder gründlich aufräumen und säubern.


Bei allem Respekt, aber du hast einen Putzfimmel, der alle Zeitreisen hinfällig macht.


----------



## geomas

#hardcorefishing
#stippermesse

Ich fand den Namen doof und bin in Bremen sofort weitergegangen. 
Vielleicht ein Fehler.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> #hardcorefishing
> #stippermesse
> 
> Ich fand den Namen doof und bin in Bremen sofort weitergegangen.
> Vielleicht ein Fehler.



@geomas : Namen sind Schall und Rauch und Peter van der Willik ist ein wirklich sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse und Angeln kann er auch noch. Susanne hat zwei von seinen Stöcken und ist begeistert. Wir unterstützen gern solche kleinen "Hersteller" auch wenn der Name etwas martialisch klingt; er macht halt nichts anderes außer Angeln und das am liebsten auf Brassen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Namen sind Schall und Rauch und Peter van der Willik ist ein wirklich sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse und Angeln kann er auch noch. Susanne hat zwei von seinen Stöcken und ist begeistert. Wir unterstützen gern solche kleinen "Hersteller" auch wenn der Name etwas martialisch klingt; er macht halt nichts anderes außer Angeln und das am liebsten auf Brassen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz




Dieser hier ja?









						feederhengels,feeder,light,petervdwillik,wilk,will
					

feederhengels,feeder,light,petervdwillik,wilk,willek,willik,watersportbaan,gent,wk,wc ,gevlochten lijn,schepnet leefnet.



					www.petervdwillik.nl
				




Muss ich mal durchgucken.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder schon etwas älter.


Alter hin oder her.
Es braucht auch noch unbedingt ein Buch über die "25 Nicht-Lieblingsfische und wie man ihren Beifang vermeidet".

DAS wäre mal ein Comedy-Buch, dass iich mir gönnen würde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich muss mal ausdrücklich mein Frauchen loben. Einfach so gab es vor kurzem ein portmo... Porto... eine Brieftasche mit (verunglücktem) Döbelmotiv (haha sieht fast aus wie ein Hecht), heute ist sie mit der Principessa zu einem Kurzurlaub auf den Ponyhof in Zwergenland gefahren, bevor für beide Montag der Ernst des Lebens wieder anfängt. Auf dem Weg dorthin hat sie scheinbar dem mystischen Baumarkt in dem unser @Jason ein und ausgeht einen Besuch abgetastet und schickte mir Bilder (günstiger bzw reduzierter) Angelruten mit der Frage, ob ich was davon gebrauchen kann.
War zwar fast nur Spinnfischerkram aber mich hat das sehr gefreut das so an mich gedacht wird


----------



## Minimax

Ooooh, @Kochtopf , auch wenn der Döbel aus der Perspektive wirklich etwas an einen Hecht erinnert, ist es doch ein wirklich schönes Stück, da hätte ich mich auch drüber gefreut. Toll


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mich erreichte gerade ein Päckchen mit fremdartig anmutendem Inhalt aber seht selbst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich werde das Ding mal mit einer Bolo bekannt machen und sehen wie sich die Kombo versteht wenn es im Herbst ans Flüsschen geht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mich erreichte gerade ein Päckchen mit fremdartig anmutendem Inhalt aber seht selbst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352966
> Anhang anzeigen 352967
> Anhang anzeigen 352968


Jaja nach und nach kriegen wir sie alle, cooles teil


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin neugerig ob das irgend welche Vorteile hat. 
Mal sehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin neugerig ob das irgend welche Vorteile hat.
> Mal sehen.



Fischst du zum ersten Mal mit einer Centrepin?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Freude mit der Rolle. 
Ich kenne das Modell zwar nicht aber du scheinst für deine ersten Versuche ein gute Wahl getroffen zu haben.

Du wirst merken, einmal einen halbwegs ordentlichen Fisch über eine solche Rolle gedrillt und man wird sofort süchtig.

Nachtrag: Was die "korrekte" Handhabung von Centrepins anbelangt, das ist wie immer eine reine Übungssache.
Stationärrollen sind zwar sicherlich einfacher zu handhaben aber dafür entschädigt eine solche Pin hinterher mit einem wirklich puren Angelvergnügen.
Wo immer ich kann setze ich solche Rollen gerne ein. Nicht nur beim Trotting im Fluss machen sie Sinn und Spaß, sondern auch zum Angeln in kleinen stehenden Gewässern nehme ich sie gerne her.


----------



## Tricast

Dann wünschen wir Dir maximalen Erfolg mit der Pin und als nächstes dann eine Ali-Pin. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich sag Bescheid wie es so ist wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Ali-Pin.





Diese gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Minimax

Das Modell ist baugleich bzw. stammt aus einer Familie von Achsrollen, die
auch unter den Labels Ron Thompson bzw, Akara Onega vermarktet werden (wurden?)
Kennzeichen sind die grosse Zentralschraube sowie zwei Klickerknöpfe auf der Rückseite,
die Dunkle, etwas rauhe  Oberfläche und besonders die sehr massive Bauweise, aus der
sich auch die ahem, hust, wie sag ichs,  _funktionalen Besonderheiten_ dieser Rollen ergeben.

Ich selbst hatte auch einmal eine Rolle dieses Typs (Onega), für sehr kurze Zeit, es war meine erste
Achsrolle. Irgendwo hatte ich da auch mal einzwei Sätze zu geschrieben, finde es aber nicht mehr.
Schätze, unser @Professor Tinca kriegt mit jeder Rolle  wunderbare
FIsche in den Kescher bugsiert


----------



## TobBok

Ich muss wohl auch irgendwann mal die Angelei mit der Centerpin in Angriff nehmen.
Wenn ich das Trotting ohne Centerpin drauf habe, werde ich das mal damit in Angriff nehmen....
Sehen ja schon einfach fein aus die Röllchen.

Off-topic: Wir haben bei uns im Ort ja einen kleinen Biotop-Teich.
Sollte man solche Kleingewässer bei solchen Temperaturen lieber in Ruhe lassen? Einfach um die Fische zusätzlich zur Hitze nicht noch weiter zu stressen?


----------



## Tricast

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Du wirst merken, einmal einen halbwegs ordentlichen Fisch über eine solche Rolle gedrillt und man wird sofort süchtig.
> 
> Nachtrag: Was die "korrekte" Handhabung von Centrepins anbelangt, das ist wie immer eine reine Übungssache.
> Stationärrollen sind zwar sicherlich einfacher zu handhaben aber dafür entschädigt eine solche Pin hinterher mit einem wirklich puren Angelvergnügen.
> Wo immer ich kann setze ich solche Rollen gerne ein. Nicht nur beim Trotting im Fluss machen sie Sinn und Spaß, sondern auch zum Angeln in kleinen stehenden Gewässern nehme ich sie gerne her.




Ich kenne gar keine anderen Fische vom Prof. als halbwegs ordentliche. Mit Kütt-Fisch gibt sich der Prof. nicht ab. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.


Da bin ich dir ja einmal was voraus 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Professor Tinca: Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zur ersten PIN! Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du spannende Stunden mit ihr genießen wirst. Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen ersten Pin-Döbel-Bericht.


----------



## Tricast

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Hat schon mal einer eine Pin von Zander Pit in der Hand gehabt und kann was dazu sagen. Seine Seite finde ich auch interessant für die Sammler.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Meine erste "Centrepin" war eine Lincoln von Shakespeare.
Die Anführungszeichen deshalb, weil es im Grunde keine Centrepin im klassischen Sinn ist, sondern eine Wenderolle.

Damals war ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit den klassischen Wurftechniken zurechtkomme, daher habe ich mich dann für diese Wenderolle entschieden.
Ich habe und verwende diese Rolle noch heute. Ein Meister des Wallis-Casts bin ich zwar sicherlich nicht aber zum Großteil nutze ich die Lincoln heute wie eine herkömmliche Centrepin. Benötige ich aber doch einmal ein paar Extra-Meter, so kommt man über die Wendefunktion der Rolle auf echt super Wurfweiten - gelegentlicher Schnurdrall hin oder her.  

Als ich dann angefixt war habe ich mir eine Okuma Aventa VT-1002 zugelegt. Dieses Modell, mit seiner schicken braunen Farbe und dem eher schlichten Design, gefällt mir von allen Okuma Pins am besten. Da gibt es tatsächlich Modelle, da erblasst jeder Gangster-Rapper glatt vor Neid, so geile "Proleten-Felgen" hat er nicht mal an seinem coolen US-Lowrider.

Dann folgten ein paar alte Pins von Grice & Young, welche im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten Rollen (moderne Kugellager) tatsächlich mit Nadellagern ausgestattet sind. Zuletzt kamen noch ein paar alte Grundrollen von DAM ins Haus. Letztere machen gerade beim ufernahen Angeln in kleinen stehenden Gewässern viel Spaß, für das Trotting im Fluss sind sie eher nicht geeignet.

Eine Pin von J.W Young & Sons  oder aber eine Speedia Narrow Drum müssen es dabei noch sein, ohne fängt man quasi keine Fische.


----------



## Tricast

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine Pin von J.W Young & Sons  oder aber eine Speedia Narrow Drum müssen es dabei noch sein, ohne fängt man quasi keine Fische.



Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum meine Fangerfolge so mau sind. Danke für den Hinweis, werde sofort anfangen zu sparen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Hat schon mal einer eine Pin von Zander Pit in der Hand gehabt und kann was dazu sagen. Seine Seite finde ich auch interessant für die Sammler.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Leider nein, aber er hat mal einen Griff meiner Youngs Heritage für mich repariert, und wir haben am Telefon ein bisschen geplaudert. ER macht schon tolle Stücke, und experimentiert auch mit neuen Materialien.  Leider baut er nur Rollen mit breiter Spule und in blank, die fallen ein bisschen aus meinem Beuteschema.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum meine Fangerfolge so mau sind. Danke für den Hinweis, werde sofort anfangen zu sparen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Die alten Speedias sind in der Tat relativ teuer, wenn man sich denn ein ordentliches Exemplar erstehen möchte.
Eine Trudex von J.W Young & Sons scheint mir hingegen schon eher erschwinglich.


----------



## Mescalero

@Kochtopf 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Portemonnaie! Man braucht schon sehr viel Phantasie, um da einen Hecht reinzuinterpretieren, für mich ist das ein astreiner S.cephalus.

@Professor Tinca 
Auch dir herzliche Glückwünsche, Pin fetzt, wirste merken.


----------



## Andal

Die Onega Achsrolle habe ich auch. Allerdings ohne Schatulle, nur im Kunstsamtbeutel. Für den Preis kann man über dieses Arbeitstier wirklich nicht klagen. An einer langen Rute ist es auch kein sonderlicher Nachteil, dass es keine wirklich echte Pin, sondern eben eine Achsrolle ist. Muss man eben gelegentlich etwas Schnur von Hand nachfüttern.

Wenn du sie nicht gerade mit dem Ural auf steinigem Boden überfährst, werden auch die Nachkommen noch mit ihr fischen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

TobBok schrieb:


> Off-topic: Wir haben bei uns im Ort ja einen kleinen Biotop-Teich.
> Sollte man solche Kleingewässer bei solchen Temperaturen lieber in Ruhe lassen? Einfach um die Fische zusätzlich zur Hitze nicht noch weiter zu stressen?



Im Zweifel würde ich es lieber sein lassen, dieser Gedanke kommt dir ja bereits von alleine.
Aber hättest du eine Centrepin, so könntest du jetzt an einem schattigen Plätzchen den Wallis-Cast üben.


----------



## Mescalero

#hitzestress

Ich denke, da spielen mehrere Faktoren mit rein. Hat der Tümpel einen Zulauf? Gibt es zeitweise Schatten? Wie tief? Pflanzen? Welcher Besatz?

Hier gibt es auch so einen Winztümpel, in der prallen Sonne. Ich habe kürzlich darüber berichtet. Zwar habe ich die Temperatur nicht gemessen aber wenn man die Hand reinhält, fühlt es sich richtig kalt an. In den Teich fließt nämlich Quellwasser, da kann man ohne Probleme angeln, die Fische sind auch bei 35 Grad Lufttemperatur topfit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Trotting ohne Centerpin drauf habe, werde ich das mal damit in Angriff nehmen....



Das Trotting ohne Centrepin befähigt alleine sicherlich noch nicht zur korrekten Handhabung dieses Rollentyps.







Zugegeben frisst eine Centrepin allerdings sicherlich weniger Hafer.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Achsrolle, lieber Professsore! Möge sie Dir viele Döbel zähmen.


(Rein optisch finde ich allerdings fast alle anderen Pins reizvoller)


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...und besonders die sehr massive Bauweise, aus der
> sich auch die ahem, hust, wie sag ichs,  _funktionalen Besonderheiten_ dieser Rollen ergeben...



Warst Du früher mal im diplomatischen Dienst, lieber Minimax??


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Warst Du früher mal im diplomatischen Dienst, lieber Minimax??



Der hat tägliche Übung, allein schon wegen der Missus. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Der hat tägliche Übung, allein schon wegen der Missus.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Wie redest du von  mir?!

";-)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Warst Du früher mal im diplomatischen Dienst, lieber Minimax??


Nun, doch, ich denke ich kann darauf mit einem klaren "Ja" antworten, beziehungsweise ein "Ja" das an dieser Stelle nicht alternativlos klingen soll, oder bei genauerer Betrachtung doch eher im Sinne von "nein" interpretiert werden könnte.
Bin halt geradeheraus und rede, wie mir der Schnalbel gewachsen ist, ihr kennt mich doch.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, doch, ich denke ich kann darauf mit einem klaren "Ja" antworten, beziehungsweise ein "Ja" das an dieser Stelle nicht alternativlos klingen soll, oder bei genauerer Betrachtung doch eher im Sinne von "nein" interpretiert werden könnte.


Alleine dein erster Satz macht dich quasi zu einem Diplom-Diplomaten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, doch, ich denke ich kann darauf mit einem klaren "Ja" antworten, beziehungsweise ein "Ja" das an dieser Stelle nicht alternativlos klingen soll, oder bei genauerer Betrachtung doch eher im Sinne von "nein" interpretiert werden könnte.
> Bin halt geradeheraus und rede, wie mir der Schnalbel gewachsen ist, ihr kennt mich doch.


Ein wesentlicher Punkt, wieso Minimax und ich ein und die selbe Person sein müssen ist, dass wir zusammengenommen und durch zwei geteilt zwei normalgroße, -gewichtige Menschen mit einem ausgeglichenen Charakter wären. Wirklich faszinierend


----------



## Andal

Was ein Glück, dass ich unteilbar und vor allem nie ein Diplomat sein werde.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Was ein Glück, dass ich unteilbar und vor allem nie ein Diplomat sein werde.


Teilbar ist alles sprach die Flex


----------



## Andal

Trotzdem ist mir Diplomatie zuwider. Lügen um einer Sache Willen, die ich nicht unbedingt teile... not my cup oft tea. Da stosse ich lieber ab und zu wen mit einem "Nein!" vor den Kopf.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist mir Diplomatie zuwider. Lügen um einer Sache Willen, die ich nicht unbedingt teile...



Lieber Ükelbruder,
da der "Diplomatieverdacht" ja auch einige aktuelle Postings meinerseits muss ich aber für diese darauf bestehen, das sie meine ehrliche Meinung treu wiedergeben-
ich habe nun mal den kleinen Fehler, Botschaften etwas aquarellig und mit viel Tüll, Spitze und Geschenkpapier zu gestalten- da eifere ich vielleicht unbewusst unseren Freunden von der Insel nach. Vielleicht sind also manche meiner Postings etwas korkenzieherartig gestaltet- Aber ich lüge nie*, da muss ich drauf bestehen,
herzlich
Dein
Minimax


*ausser nur ganz manchmal, etwa wenn ich wissentlich die Unwahrheit schreibe, das kommt aber praktisch fast nie vor, und wenn dann auch nur dann, wenn ich einen Vorteil für mich darin sehe, es mir gerade in den Kram passt oder ich gerade Lust darauf habe.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> dem mystischen Baumarkt in dem unser @Jason ein und ausgeht


Haha, das ist gut. "Mystischer Baumarkt". Ja, das ist der große Baumarkt mit der kleinen Angelabteilung. Die Baumarktleitung hat eine Lücke in unserer Region entdeckt. Im Umkreis von, was weiß ich wie viele Kilometer, 
gibt es keinen Angelladen. Die kleinen gemütlichen Angelgeschäfte, wo es vernünftiges Tackle gab, sind schon lange Geschichte. Vielleicht hat der Online Handel sie vernichtet. 
Die Angelabteilung vom Baumarkt ist nichts Weltbewegendes. Die paar Ruten in dem Ständer nehme ich noch nicht mal zum probewedeln in die Hand. Gelegentlich kaufe ich Wirbel oder fertiggebundene Haken oder auch mal Bleie.
Für mich ist wichtig, dass der Kühlschrank mit Maden, Dendros, Tauwürmern und Bienenmaden immer gut gefüllt ist. Morgen habe ich meinen letzten Arbeitstag vorm Urlaub. Nach der Maloche werden Lebendköder gekauft, da es am Sonntag in aller Frühe an die Teiche geht. Der Sonntag soll trocken bleiben, und diese Chance will ich nutzen. 
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr da, und habe einiges vor. 
Dann möchte ich mal eine Spontaneinladung an meinen Ükelbruder Alex senden. Hast du Zeit? Nur zum Anreiz.
Wir fangen besser als an der Fulle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Mein lieber Ükelbruder, nichts läge mir ferner, als dich, jemand, des Diplomatentums zu bezichtigen. Grad deine etwas umfangreichere Art und Weise, jemand das l.m.a.A. zu heissen, schätze ich so. Denn am Ende sagst du dem Kontrahenten ja auch saftig, was Goethe dem v. Berlichingen so treffend in den Mund gelegt hat.

Dein Andal, der landsmannschaftlich bedingt, etwas robuster formuliert, wenn es denn Not tut.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, wir sind am Wasser und die Vertex hat ihre ersten Fische gefangen. Die waren zwar nicht von einer herausfordernden Größe, aber das Handling der Rute ist schon mal gut. Sie ist nicht zu schwer, liegt in Kombination mit der PIN gut in der Hand.Es macht Freude, mit ihr zu fischen. Das erste vorläufige Fazit fällt schon mal positiv aus.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Mein lieber Ükelbruder, nichts läge mir ferner, als dich, jemand, des Diplomatentums zu bezichtigen. Grad deine etwas umfangreichere Art und Weise, jemand das l.m.a.A. zu heissen, schätze ich so. Denn am Ende sagst du dem Kontrahenten ja auch saftig, was Goethe dem v. Berlichingen so treffend in den Mund gelegt hat.
> 
> Dein Andal, der landsmannschaftlich bedingt, etwas robuster formuliert, wenn es denn Not tut.


Das war gerade heraus und ehrlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Hier geht gerade Wettertechnisch die Hölle ab, samt Hagel, welch eine Erfrischung 
Die Nina Warnapp hat neben dem Unwetter sogar Hochwasser für die Lippe angesagt, morgen gehts für meine Liebste und mich übers lange WE an die Oberweser zum Campen ***und Angeln ***  und ich hoffe nicht dass die Weser auch Hochwasser trägt, weiß jemand davon ?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hier geht gerade Wettertechnisch die Hölle ab, samt Hagel, welch eine Erfrischung
> Die Nina Warnapp hat neben dem Unwetter sogar Hochwasser für die Lippe angesagt, morgen gehts für meine Liebste und mich übers lange WE an die Oberweser zum Campen ***und Angeln ***  und ich hoffe nicht dass die Weser auch Hochwasser trägt, weiß jemand davon ?


Kam heute erst in den NDR-Nachrichten: Die Schifffahrt auf der Oberweser ist durch das Niedrigwasser behindert. Also hin da, @Tikey0815, hol Dir die Barben. Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Minimax

sag mal, lieber @Wuemmehunter , heut ist ja wieder das Pinthema aufgepoppt- hast Du deine Purist mit breiter oder schmaler Spule? Es ist so schwer, moderne schmale Pins zu finden, aber ich liebe sie so sehr. Und die ganzen Youngs sind entweder out of Stock oder heftig im Preis gestiegen. Hat noch jemand entsprechende Vorschläge ausser unbezahlbaren Steelhead-Rollen aus der neuen Welt? Sternschnuppen fliegen, und ich wäre bereit für ne Torheit...


----------



## Andal

Was nährt eigentlich den Wunsch nach Einkäufen bei der Hitze?

Der Wunsch, dass man sich für das zu belohnen hat, dass man es aushält, oder der Wunsch, dass es dann besser werden möge!?


----------



## geomas

Petri heil und Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Entschneiderung der Vertex-Rute, lieber Wümme!


(ich bin etwas erleichtert, daß auch Du ne Loafer-Pose fischst und kein superfiligranes Teil)


----------



## geomas

@Tikey0815  - eine nichtangelnde Verwandte meinte einst, ein sehr niedriger Wasserpegel im Fluss müsste die Angelei doch stark vereinfachen - schließlich wäre die Fischdichte dann deutlich höher als bei hohem Wasserstand.
In diesem Sinne viel Erfolg.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

#pin

Wie ihr ja wisst bin ich ja immer noch überzeugter DAM Pin Fan und steh dazu. 
Wer die alten wie auch die neue Shadow richtig bearbeitet kann viel Freude damit haben.
Einzige Pin was mich noch reizen würde wäre eine Okuma Raw nur der Preis schreckt mich immernoch ab. 
Mit solch einer Pin könnte man dann auch endlich mal auf die entenschnabel losziehen......obwohl ich das ja längst mit der 4200 machen wollte.

Gut Fisch lieber @Professor Tinca  die Pin wird dir Hass und Freude bereiten  Ich sag nur schnurtüddel und fette Drills


----------



## Tricast

Diese hat glaube ich unser Bruder Kochtopf und ist von dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angetan, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.









						58.52€ 10% OFF|CNC GEFRÄSTE ALUMINIUM ZENTRUM PIN CENTREPIN SCHWIMM REEL 113,5 MM 4 1/2 ZOLL LINE GUARD STEELHEAD LACHS TRAB ANGELN|Angelrollen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Hat denn noch einer eine Ali-Pin im Bestand und auch gefischt?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Diese hat glaube ich unser Bruder Kochtopf und ist von dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angetan, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58.52€ 10% OFF|CNC GEFRÄSTE ALUMINIUM ZENTRUM PIN CENTREPIN SCHWIMM REEL 113,5 MM 4 1/2 ZOLL LINE GUARD STEELHEAD LACHS TRAB ANGELN|Angelrollen|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat denn noch einer eine Ali-Pin im Bestand und auch gefischt?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


@Jason @Tobias85 fallen mir ad hoc ein. Mittlerweile habe ich 2 Ali Pins, die entsprechen weitestgehend der Cyprinus Emperor und sind hoch funktional und gut verarbeitet für das Geld - wesentlicher Unterschied zu deutlich teureren Rollen ist das geringfügig größere Spaltmaß weswegen die gerne mal sich anschicken die Schnur des unvorsichtigen Anglers zu fressen  aber das ist in der Preisklasse normal


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Es ist die Purist 2040 mit der schmalen, nur etwa 2 cm breiten Spule. Eine wirklich schöne PIN, die ich vor einigen Jahren gebraucht für 250 € gekauft habe. Damals kostete das Teil in neu keine 300€. Da hat sie ja inzwischen deutlich an Wert zugenommen, die Preise im Netz sind ja wahrlich erschreckend. 
PS: An meiner Splitcane mit Schieberollenhalter macht sie sich optisch deutlich besser, als an der modern designten Vertex.


----------



## Tricast

Die könnte mir auch gefallen!






						Thomas Turner Fishing Antiques Shop Home page
					

Thomas Turner Fishing Antiques buy, sell and exchange modern classic, antique and vintage fishing tackle. Hardy, Farlows and Ari'T Hart.




					www.thomasturner.com
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, Heinz. Auch ich habe sie übrigens in der Holzbox!


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Ist das nicht immer ein bisschen umständlich mit solch einer Holzkiste am Wasser? 
Meine Korea-Pin war nur in einer Pappschachtel.

Die Seite www.thomasturner.com habe ich ganz schnell wieder geschlossen bevor Begehrlichkeiten und Frust aufkommen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Seite www.thomasturner.com habe ich ganz schnell wieder geschlossen bevor Begehrlichkeiten und Frust aufkommen.



Das ist doch genau was Mini sucht.




Minimax schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand entsprechende Vorschläge ................ Sternschnuppen fliegen, und ich wäre bereit für ne Torheit...


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Diese hat glaube ich unser Bruder Kochtopf und ist von dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angetan, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58.52€ 10% OFF|CNC GEFRÄSTE ALUMINIUM ZENTRUM PIN CENTREPIN SCHWIMM REEL 113,5 MM 4 1/2 ZOLL LINE GUARD STEELHEAD LACHS TRAB ANGELN|Angelrollen|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat denn noch einer eine Ali-Pin im Bestand und auch gefischt?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ich habe mittlerweile 2 von den Ali-Pins. 
Ich finde diese sehr günstigen Modelle optisch relativ gelungen - mir persönlich gefallen sie viel besser als der Neuzugang des geschätzten Professore.





Ali-Pin am Karauschenteich

Hab frische Drennan Floatfish Mono hier zu liegen, die soll testweise auf die 2te, identische Ali-Pin. 
Vielleicht kriege ich das mit dem Trotten ja irgendwann auch mal so richtig auf die Reihe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich finde die Röllchen von Adcock Stanton sehr ansprechend. Vor allem die Möglichkeit Chub Niggurath samt Döbel gravieren zu lassen


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wie ich sehe bist Du ein Klapprollenhalter-Angler, ich bin nur ein Klapphocker-Angler. Und das mit dem Trotting wirst Du auch hinbekommen, davon bin ich ganz fest überzeugt. Nur der Wallis-Cast, der so einfach aussieht, wird eine Hürde werden.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ne ne, das täuscht - die Klapprollenhalter sind nicht so meins. Aber die eine Pin nutzte ich gerne mit der Billig-Bolo.

Die arme, wunderschöne Trudex hingegen hängt momentan immer noch an der Fox-Rute mit dem seltsamen Griff. 





Aber ne schöne Combo. Damit hatte ich letztes Jahr ne 52er Tinca.


----------



## Minimax

Ja, es ist alles nicht so einfach mit den Pins- obwohl sie, und das muss für Einsteiger betont werden- fast alle ihren Dienst tuen, egal was auf dem Preisschild steht- und dann auch kaum weitere Unterschiede bestehen: Der Centrepin Virus ist also hochansteckend, kann aber mit dem Erwerb einer solchen Rolle schnell wieder abflauen, denn die hat man dann halt und sie dreht sich, ob von Hardy oder Ali. Und zumindest fürs ufernahe Grundangeln und heisse Drills eignen sich wirklich alle, trotten ist nochmal ne andere Sache.
Eine schöne Dreingabe für die vom Prof gezeigte Onega-Rolle ist tatsächlich die Schatulle- irgendwie mag man so etwas, ebenso wie die von Hein verlinkte Narrow-Drum Purist, bei der ich fast schwach geworden wäre
Ich war schon heute in aller herrgottsfrühe etwas erfolglos auf der Suche, und heute abend telefonier ich nochmal, mal sehen ob ich noch was schönes für Vitrine und Ufer anschaffen kann. Mich hat die Sache mal wieder gepackt, und heut abend wird sichs entscheiden, ob ich ein bissle Bimbes für ne neue Rolle investiere, oder lieber mit der Missus ein ein Eis essen gehe. Wobei, letzteres muss ich ohnehin gerade um von ersterem Abzulenken.

Viel wichtiger: Ich bin bis Spätnachmittags mit ner elektronischen Fussfessel ans Homeoffice gebunden, aber wenn der Hammer fällt, werde ich ans Wasser losbrausen (In den Berliner Wochenend-Feierabend Stau). Ich muss dringend ans Wasser, werde bereits unleidlich.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Optisch gefällt mir persönlich auch die Kombination einer modernen aber trotzdem klassisch anmutenden Rute + einer alten aber sauber laufenden Centrepin.
Etwa eine alte Trudex von J.W. Young an einer Rute der Shimano Purist Serie.

Man hat alle Vorteile des modernen Rutenblanks und solange die alte Centrepin gut in Schuss ist, steht sie einer modernen Pin auch in nichts nach. Dass heutige - kugelgelagerte - Pins beim Trotting auch hängend unter der Rute gefischt werden können, das ist in meinen Augen eher vernachlässigbar, ich fische sie trotzdem oldschool auf der Seite.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dass heutige - kugelgelagerte - Pins beim Trotting auch hängend unter der Rute gefischt werden können,



Das muss immer wieder von Zeit zu Zeit betont werden, hält sich hartnäckig!  

Ich persönlich bin kein grosser Fan der Trudex, Sie ist natürlich ne Ikone, und jeder Pinhead braucht eine- Abgesehen davon
wurde im Krieg die Produktion an den selben Maschinen auf Feuerknöpfe für die Spitfire umgestellt, und das war ein gutes Werk-
Jedenfalls mag ich beim Trotten den wirklich winzigen Arbor Durchmesser der Trudex nicht, und die nahe am Spulenkern sitzenden
Griffe machen Kurbeln und Schnurabzug nicht besser. Hinzu kommt das Hauptproblem, nämlich die wirklich empfindliche Nabe aus
Bakelit (?) die bei den alten Mädchen nach 70-40 Dienstjahren so spröde wie Glas geworden ist.
Andererseits: Warum fräst ganz China immer die selben langweiligen 4inch Breitspuler, gerne auch mit Fakehemmung und Scheinspeichen,
wenn es doch einst so viele unterschiedliche Modelle gab?
Und was soll das gehampel mit den Fake-Speichen heutzutage? Um Gebrauch und Reinigung zu erschweren?

Klaro, da gibts natürlich viel Attraktives aus dem Steelhead/Mooching Bereich- das ist dann aber auch gleich wieder unbezahlbar. Ich ermuntere
und fordere daher die Ali-Jungs auf, noch viel kreativer und Design-Raubgieriger zu werden, damit auch "Kirchenmaus" Minimax die Chance auf
Moderne, schmalspulige, Kugelgelagerte Pins mit geschlossener Front hat.


----------



## Mescalero

Tricast schrieb:


> Diese hat glaube ich unser Bruder Kochtopf und ist von dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angetan, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58.52€ 10% OFF|CNC GEFRÄSTE ALUMINIUM ZENTRUM PIN CENTREPIN SCHWIMM REEL 113,5 MM 4 1/2 ZOLL LINE GUARD STEELHEAD LACHS TRAB ANGELN|Angelrollen|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat denn noch einer eine Ali-Pin im Bestand und auch gefischt?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Auf des Kochtopfs Empfehlung hin habe ich mir auch eine zugelegt. Soweit bin ich recht happy mit der Rolle, allerdings lief sie nach drei oder vier Einsätzen spürbar weniger leicht. Braucht wohl mal etwas Pflege und Wartung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Das muss immer wieder von Zeit zu Zeit betont werden, hält sich hartnäckig!
> 
> Ich persönlich bin kein grosser Fan der Trudex, Sie ist natürlich ne Ikone, und jeder Pinhead braucht eine- Abgesehen davon
> wurde im Krieg die Produktion an den selben Maschinen auf Feuerknöpfe für die Spitfire umgestellt, und das war ein gutes Werk-
> Jedenfalls mag ich beim Trotten den wirklich winzigen Arbor Durchmesser der Trudex nicht, und die nahe am Spulenkern sitzenden
> Griffe machen Kurbeln und Schnurabzug nicht besser. Hinzu kommt das Hauptproblem, nämlich die wirklich empfindliche Nabe aus
> Bakelit (?) die bei den alten Mädchen nach 70-40 Dienstjahren so spröde wie Glas geworden ist.
> Andererseits: Warum fräst ganz China immer die selben langweiligen 4inch Breitspuler, gerne auch mit Fakehemmung und Scheinspeichen,
> wenn es doch einst so viele unterschiedliche Modelle gab?
> Und was soll das gehampel mit den Fake-Speichen heutzutage? Um Gebrauch und Reinigung zu erschweren?
> 
> Klaro, da gibts natürlich viel Attraktives aus dem Steelhead/Mooching Bereich- das ist dann aber auch gleich wieder unbezahlbar. Ich ermuntere
> und fordere daher die Ali-Jungs auf, noch viel kreativer und Design-Raubgieriger zu werden, damit auch "Kirchenmaus" Minimax die Chance auf
> Moderne, schmalspulige, Kugelgelagerte Pins mit geschlossener Front hat.


Geht es dir bei der Schmalspuligkeit um Eleganz und ähnliche Flausen oder hat das einen knallharten praktischen Nebeneffekt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Auf des Kochtopfs Empfehlung hin habe ich mir auch eine zugelegt. Soweit bin ich recht happy mit der Rolle, allerdings lief sie nach drei oder vier Einsätzen spürbar weniger leicht. Braucht wohl mal etwas Pflege und Wartung.


Sie mag ab und an ein zwei Tropfen nähmaschinenöl


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geht es dir bei der Schmalspuligkeit um Eleganz und ähnliche Flausen oder hat das einen knallharten praktischen Nebeneffekt?


Es gibt Artikel die erklären, das Schmale bzw. Breite Spulen für verschiedene Zwecke unterschiedliche Vor-und Nachteile bieten. Da bin ich mit meinen kümmerlichen Fähigkeiten aber weit von entfernt.
Mir liegen schmale Spuren einfach besser in der Hand, sie sind für mich "anschmiegsamer". Meine Heritage ist ständig um Einsatz, die BJ Lightweight hat kaum das Wasser gesehen (was übrigens kein Grund ist, das ich die Cyprinus nicht mal gerne wiedersehen würde, und sei es nur, um sie dem Prof zu schicken, um den vorprogrammierten Frust über seinen Holzschatullen-Gullideckel zu mildern)
Es gibt aber tatsächlich Unterschiede, und kurz gesagt sind Breite Spulen für das generelle Angeln komfortabler und Praktischer- aber ich brauch halt immer ne Extrawurst, kennst mich ja.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...um sie dem Prof zu schicken, um den vorprogrammierten Frust über seinen Holzschatullen-Gullideckel zu mildern...



Okay, der Kommentar mit der Frage nach dem „Diplomatischen Dienst” hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt Artikel die erklären, das Schmale bzw. Breite Spulen für verschiedene Zwecke unterschiedliche Vor-und Nachteile bieten. Da bin ich mit meinen kümmerlichen Fähigkeiten aber weit von entfernt.
> Mir liegen schmale Spuren einfach besser in der Hand, sie sind für mich "anschmiegsamer". Meine Heritage ist ständig um Einsatz, die BJ Lightweight hat kaum das Wasser gesehen (was übrigens kein Grund ist, das ich die Cyprinus nicht mal gerne wiedersehen würde, und sei es nur, um [...].


Dies Wochenende wäre die Gelegenheit für dich gewesen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Gullideckel läuft aber echt leicht.
Meinste der taugt nix?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bzw. wie kann ich denn testen ob er sich leicht genug dreht?


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Klaro, da gibts natürlich viel Attraktives aus dem Steelhead/Mooching Bereich- das ist dann aber auch gleich wieder unbezahlbar. Ich ermuntere
> und fordere daher die Ali-Jungs auf, noch viel kreativer und Design-Raubgieriger zu werden, damit auch "Kirchenmaus" Minimax die Chance auf
> Moderne, schmalspulige, Kugelgelagerte Pins mit geschlossener Front hat.


Keine wirklich  geschlossene Front, aber bei AD gabs den Okuma-Klon zuletzt sogar mit Linguard und eingermaßen diskretem Logo:








						Advanta Discovery RVS Centrepin Reel
					

Key Features  4.75’’ (120mm) diameter Precision machine cut aluminium frame Anodized finish Double wooden handles Stainless steel shaft Stainless steel ball bearing Micro click ratchet Detachable line guard Supplied with a protective cloth bag Weight: 293g




					www.anglingdirect.co.uk


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Klaro, da gibts natürlich viel Attraktives aus dem Steelhead/Mooching Bereich- das ist dann aber auch gleich wieder unbezahlbar. Ich ermuntere
> und fordere daher die Ali-Jungs auf, noch viel kreativer und Design-Raubgieriger zu werden, damit auch "Kirchenmaus" Minimax die Chance auf
> Moderne, schmalspulige, Kugelgelagerte Pins mit geschlossener Front hat.



Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle eventuell doch einmal die modernen und kugelgelagerten Centrepins von Okuma näher anschauen.
Diese Pins sind in erster Linie sicherlich für das Drift- und Posenfischen auf Steelhead & Co. entwickelt worden und verfügen über die von dir präferierte Narrow Drum. Die Front der Okuma Pins ist mehr oder weniger geschlossen - zumindest gibt es keine filigranen Speichen. Die Sheffield Modelle, solange es sich nicht gerade um diese goldene Variante handelt, sind modern und sehen zugleich durchaus klassisch / schön aus. Preislich liegen sie im Rahmen, so denke ich jedenfalls. Man kauft sich ja nicht jeden Monat eine solche Rolle. Die Variante "Martin Bowler" der Sheffield geht dann aber doch wieder ins Geld und ist wohl auch limitiert. Günstiger kommst Du mit einer Aventa VT-1002 davon, dieses bräunliche Modell schaut auch sehr schön aus. Es gibt außerdem noch eine Aventa VT-1000, welche anstelle des Kugellagers mit einer einfachen Laufbuchse daherkommt und als Einstiegsmodell von Okuma zu sehen ist.

Alles was über den Okuma Sheffield Modellen angesiedelt ist gefällt mir persönlich dann nicht mehr so gut, da wird mir das Design doch arg zu amerikanisch. Mit einem dezenten Auftritt haben es die Amis ja generell nicht so.

Eine KingPin hingegen wäre mir auch viel zu teuer, wobei ich eine dunkelgraue Imperial 425 mit weißen Griffen schon toll fände. Generell mag ich Pins mit diesem "Lochdesign" ganz gerne, etwa auch die alten Avon Royal Pins von Grice & Young. Gewichtsersparnis durch einfaches Wegbohren von Material finde ich irgendwie recht urig und durchaus gut gelöst.


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotta schrieb:


> Keine wirklich  geschlossene Front, aber bei AD gabs den Okuma-Klon zuletzt sogar mit Linguard und eingermaßen diskretem Logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanta Discovery RVS Centrepin Reel
> 
> 
> Key Features  4.75’’ (120mm) diameter Precision machine cut aluminium frame Anodized finish Double wooden handles Stainless steel shaft Stainless steel ball bearing Micro click ratchet Detachable line guard Supplied with a protective cloth bag Weight: 293g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingdirect.co.uk


Das ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Sicherheit eine gebrandete Alipin auch wenn ein Bild der Okuma sich in die Galerie geschmuggelt hat


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich kenne gar keine anderen Fische vom Prof. als halbwegs ordentliche. Mit Kütt-Fisch gibt sich der Prof. nicht ab.


Jetzt hast Du echt hervorragend eine der Begründungen geschrieben, warum ich persönlich denke ... was passieren wird .... ( mal vorläufig weggelassen  )

Ich dachte erst, Josef schäkert nur ...


----------



## Trotta

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Sicherheit eine gebrandete Alipin auch wenn ein Bild der Okuma sich in die Galerie geschmuggelt hat


Logisch, drum schrieb ich ja "Okuma-Klon".


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Gullideckel läuft aber echt leicht.
> Meinste der taugt nix?



Entschuldige mein ständiges Gestichel- es ist ja immer ärgerlich, wenn einem schönes neues Tackle "madig" gemacht wird, kennen wir ja alle.
Aber Du bist ja auch einer, der die feinen Unterschiede beim Tackle zu schätzen weiss, alter Rutenbauer- daher trau ich mich mal ganz brutal.
Also, hier meine Einschätzung ohne Lametta:
Ich kenne das Fabrikat. Es ist für das echte Trotting, also das Posenangeln mit abtreibender Montage und laufender Spule wirklich ungeeignet, dafür ist die ganze Spule zu schwer und massiv, Kugellager hin oder her, auch wenn man nachträglich welche vom Spaceshuttle einbaut. Es Könnte an reissenden Strömen und Flüssen im Mittelgebirge mit 10-20 heavy Boloposen funktionieren, aber nicht an unseren behäbigen nordischen Flüsschen mit 3-5 Gramm Montagen. Und ständig mit der Hand  Schnur nachfüttern, wie Andal vorschlug, ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache, da könnte man ja auch ne Statio oder auch ne Pi-Rol benutzen.
Aber: man kann mit der Onega-Rolle natürlich prima grundangeln, oder im Stillwasser, und hat bei einem entsprechenden Fisch natürlich auch das echte, 1:1 Drillfeeling, gar keine Frage.
Aber fürs Trotting ist diese Rolle nichts. Ich würde die als Kuriosum und wegen der schönen Schachtel behalten, und mir dann eine einfache, günstige Pin, z.b. die berühmte Ali-PIN bestellen. Eine gute Alternative, wenn man kein Auslandsversand Hinundher wünscht wäre die DAM Quick Shadow Pin, ebenfalls eine funktionale, günstige Pin, die man aber jederzeit z.B. bei seinem Angelladen anfordern und vor dem Kauf begrabbeln kann.
Entschuldige bitte mein harsches Urteil, ich will dir auch nicht den Spass an der Rolle nehmen, aber ich glaube, es ist gerechtfertigt,
Herzliche Grüsse,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotta schrieb:


> Logisch, drum schrieb ich ja "Okuma-Klon".


Jo aber sie hätte ja auch theoretisch aus einer anderen Fabrik kommen können- was interessant gewesen wäre. Aber ich sehe dass die Pins bei Ali teurer geworden sinst so dass sie im Vergleich zur Advanta kein grosses Schnäppchen mehr sind


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bzw. wie kann ich denn testen ob er sich leicht genug dreht?



Das gerne vorgeführte "stundenlange" Rotieren der Spule, nach einmaligem Anschubsen, sagt jedenfalls nicht viel aus. Wichtiger ist das feine Anlaufmoment der Pin, also wie leichtgängig die Spule beginnt zu rotieren und Schnur freigibt, welches im Idealfall nur durch die Strömung im Fluss bewirkt wird.

Nachtrag: Ist man nicht auf das Trotting aus, etwa beim Angeln in kleinen stehenden Gewässern oder beim Angeln mit dem Grundblei, so ist der leichte Lauf der Spule eigentlich vernachlässigbar. Eine alte / eher klobige DAM Grundrolle taugt daher sehr gut zum Angeln auf Karpfen oder Hechte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bzw. wie kann ich denn testen ob er sich leicht genug dreht?


Der einzige Sinn einer Pin ist im kleinen Fluss mit Pose so zu angeln, dass die Strömung die Pose mitnimmt und die Schnur abzieht und die ganze Montage weitgehend ungebremst ohne Ruckeleien(!), aber eben schnurstracks liegend, zum Fisch wandert.
Also dass als Test, ob sie funzt.

Über die anderen Begleiterscheinungen reden wir später  
So nebenbei bemerkt, ich bin seit 1976 durch mit den Urzeitrollen.


----------



## Tricast

Jedenfalls passt die Rolle nicht zum Professor, zu grobschlächtig. Wer sich mal seine Bilder von seinen gebauten Ruten anschaut wird wissen warum. Jemand der so mäkelig bei seinem Tackle ist und dann diese Pin?

Liebe Grüße mein Gutster

Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte mein harsches Urteil, ich will dir auch nicht den Spass an der Rolle nehmen, aber ich glaube, es ist gerechtfertigt,


Wenn die Erfahrungen so sind, hast du 100 Pro recht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> oder auch ne Pi-Rol benutzen.



Hey.
So eine wollte ich schon immer!

Upssss.....muss erstmal weiterlesen....


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Sicherheit eine gebrandete Alipin auch wenn ein Bild der Okuma sich in die Galerie geschmuggelt hat


Kochtopf hat recht, die Pin Stammt aus der grossen Cyprinus-Familie- Um die modernen Pins zu sortieren, ist immer ein Blick auf die Rückenplatte hilfreich, denn während die Vorderseite mit all den Bohrungen, Scheinspeichen etc. vom AUftraggeber bestimmt wird, verrät die meist "naturbelassene" Rückenplatte mit ihren Schraubenanordnungen und Klickerschaltern meist die Familienzugehörigkeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das gerne vorgeführte "stundenlange" Rotieren der Spule, nach einmaligem Anschubsen, sagt jedenfalls nicht viel aus. Wichtiger ist das feine Anlaufmoment der Pin, also wie leichtgängig die Spule beginnt zu rotieren und Schnur freizugeben, welches im Idealfall nur durch die Strömung im Fluss bewirkt wird.


Man kann auch schnur aufspulen, durch die Ringe führen etc. Und sich einen drauf hobeln wenn dann bei einem möglichst winzigen Bleischrot (<BB) das ganze in Bewegung setzt. Besser ist natürlich am Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das gerne vorgeführte "stundenlange" Rotieren der Spule, nach einmaligem Anschubsen, sagt jedenfalls nicht viel aus. Wichtiger ist das feine Anlaufmoment der Pin, also wie leichtgängig die Spule beginnt zu rotieren und Schnur freigibt, welches im Idealfall nur durch die Strömung im Fluss bewirkt wird.





Minimax schrieb:


> Aber fürs Trotting ist diese Rolle nichts



Das hab ich schon gehört/gelesen.

Mal angenommen ich hänge Blei an die Schnur.
Bei wieviel Gramm muss sie anfangen zu rotieren, um für's trotting geeignet zu sein?

Das muss ja irgendwie messbar sein?


----------



## Trotta

Mescalero schrieb:


> Auf des Kochtopfs Empfehlung hin habe ich mir auch eine zugelegt. Soweit bin ich recht happy mit der Rolle, allerdings lief sie nach drei oder vier Einsätzen spürbar weniger leicht. Braucht wohl mal etwas Pflege und Wartung.


Eventuell hat sich auch die Madenschraube (die Minischraube auf der Achse) verstellt. Bitte unbedingt nur bewegen, wenn die Spule auf der Achse sitzt. Die Schraube hat nur wenige Windungen und kommt einem sonst ziemlich unvermittelt entgegengeklimpert. Problem, die Schraube lässt sich nur von innen durch die Achse wieder aufsetzen. Wenn es doch passiert (und man das winzige Ding wiederfindet): am leichtesten geht es, wenn man die Schraube vorne in die Spitze eines schlanken Kugelschreibers packt und dann die Spule wie auf die Achse draufsetzt.


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Kochtopf hat recht, die Pin Stammt aus der grossen Cyprinus-Familie- Um die modernen Pins zu sortieren, ist immer ein Blick auf die Rückenplatte hilfreich, denn während die Vorderseite mit all den Bohrungen, Scheinspeichen etc. vom AUftraggeber bestimmt wird, verrät die meist "naturbelassene" Rückenplatte mit ihren Schraubenanordnungen und Klickerschaltern meist die Familienzugehörigkeit.


Natürlich gehört die Pin zur Ali-Familie. Niemand hat etwas anderes behauptet. Ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es diese bekannte Pin nun auch mit Lineguard gibt. Hoffentlich demnächst auch bei Ali.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das muss ja irgendwie messbar sein?



Ich denke dazu kann man pauschal nur schwer Aussagen treffen, dazu gibt es einfach zu viele beeinflussende Faktoren.
Etwa die Strömungsstärke, Windeinflüsse oder die Dicke der verwendeten Schnur und Pose.

Möchte man eine möglichst fein anlaufende Pin, hält man sich daher am besten wohl einfach an die bewährten Klassiker,
etwa an Adcock Stanton & Co.


----------



## Tricast

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Prof.

Hier sind noch ein paar von mir gebaute Ruten zu sehen:
* 








                         Rutenbau                     


www.anglerboard.de 


*


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bzw. wie kann ich denn testen ob er sich leicht genug dreht?



Bitte nicht auf die Youtube-Videos achten, wo wild gegen den Griff gehauen wird, und dann gefilmt wird, wie sich die Pin viereinhalb Stunden dreht.
Es geht immer um den Abzugswiederstand, nicht um die Laufdauer.
Es gibt einen einen Einfachen Test, den jede moderne, kugelgelagerte 4-Inch Pin, im Kaltstartmodus mühelos bestehen sollte (kleinere DMs oder alte Schätzchen ist nochmal was anderes):
Rolle an die Tischkante legen
Schnur hängt nach unten
1 BB ans Schnurende klemmen
Wird die Pin dadurch in Gang gesetzt?
Wenn nicht, ist sie zu schwergängig, nicht geölt, verschmonkt oder fehlkonstruiert.

Jede aktuelle kugelgelagerte Pin, ob Hardy oder Ali, Selters oder Lackschuh, sollte bei 1BB in Gang kommen. Dann ist sie auch Trottingfähig, auch bei vergessener Schmierung, kaltem Wetter, Futter/Sägemehlablagerung, leichter Montage und träger Strömung (Alles Faktoren die am grünen Tisch mit 1BB nicht vorkommen)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Möchte man eine möglichst fein anlaufende Pin,



Ja aber bei wieviel Gramm Zug muss anlaufen?
Kann das mal jemand mit einer gutgehenden testen bitte?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Jede aktuelle kugelgelagerte Pin, ob Hardy oder Ali, Selters oder Lackschuh, sollte bei 1BB in Gang kommen.




Ja sowas meinte ich. Danke!

Muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nur zur Ergänzung, meine Monster-Maxima-Pin ohne Kugellager läuft bei 10 BBs an, aber bei 11 gibt es schon Tüddel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Trotta schrieb:


> Natürlich gehört die Pin zur Ali-Familie. Niemand hat etwas anderes behauptet. Ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es diese bekannte Pin nun auch mit Lineguard gibt. Hoffentlich demnächst auch bei Ali.


Hat doch auch niemand behauptet dass du was anderes Behauptet hast. Ich habe lediglich meine Einschätzung zu der verlinkten Rolle abgegeben, ist doch alles ok.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, ach so, ja, @Trotta und @Kochtopf geben hier einen wichtigen Hinweis:
Ich würde mir heute keine Pin mehr ohne Lineguard kaufen- da die meisten modernen Pins funktional und qualitativ identisch sind, würde ich mir immer eine
mit Lineguard aussuchen: Tüddel gibts ohnehin dann und wann, aber der Lineguard reduziert dies, also warum drauf verzichten-später abschrauben kann man ihn ja ohnehin noch.

EDIT: Oh, stimmt Trotta, haste recht, am besten immer Finger weg von der "verlier.mich" Madenschraube. Wenn die erstmal gelockert wurde, macht sie sich auch gerne am Wasser selbständig.
Und EDIT EDIT: Bitte nagelt mich nicht auf das 1-BB fest, schätze ne Pin funktioniert auch wenns 2 oder 4 sind, oder auch ein no1- kommt halt immer aufs Gewässer und Montage an. Hätte auch schreiben können: Wer seine Pins durch Pusten* in Gang setzen kann, braucht sich keine Performance Sorgen zu machen.

*Sage ich als Raucher, bitte nicht nachmachen, wenn einem schwindlig wird und Sternchen erscheinen, die Pin ist trotzdem ok.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Schnur hängt nach unten
> 1 BB ans Schnurende klemmen




Bei 0,4 gr isses noch schwierig aber bei 0,45 gr. dreht se sich.
Dann kann ich es ja mal versuchen damit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, ach so, ja, @Trotta und @Kochtopf geben hier einen wichtigen Hinweis:
> Ich würde mir heute keine Pin mehr ohne Lineguard kaufen- da die meisten modernen Pins funktional und qualitativ identisch sind, würde ich mir immer eine
> mit Lineguard aussuchen: Tüddel gibts ohnehin dann und wann, aber der Lineguard reduziert dies, also warum drauf verzichten-später abschrauben kann man ihn ja ohnehin noch.



Bei meinen alten Pins habe ich die Lineguards alle entfernt bzw. zumindest so angeschraubt, dass sie mich nicht beim Werfen stören.
Zumindest beim Wallis-Cast ist mir der Lineguard schon im Weg oder mache ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei meinen alten Pins habe ich die Lineguards alle entfernt bzw. zumindest so angeschraubt, dass sie mich nicht beim Werfen stören.
> Zumindest beim Wallis-Cast ist mir der Lineguard schon im Weg oder mache ich da etwas falsch?


Du machst bestimmt alles richtig- glaube ich, denn ich selbst kann den Wallis Cast garnicht   - bin da hoffnungslos untalentiert.
Kochi und Trotta beherrschen den aber, und ich glaube die verwenden keinen Lineguard.


----------



## Trotta

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei meinen alten Pins habe ich die Lineguards alle entfernt bzw. zumindest so angeschraubt, dass sie mich nicht beim Werfen stören.
> Zumindest beim Wallis-Cast ist mir der Lineguard schon im Weg oder mache ich da etwas falsch?


Wallis Cast geht definitiv auch mit Lineguard. Man muss allerdings etwas entschlossener in die Schnur ziehen, weil die Schnur über den Lineguard umgelenkt wird und dadurch ein μ mehr Kraft erforderlich ist, um die Spule in Bewegung zu setzen. Andererseits finde ich, dass der klassische Overrun ohne Lineguard meist leichter zu entüdeln ist. Also ich bin definitiv pro Lineguard, meistens ist er nützlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei meinen alten Pins habe ich die Lineguards alle entfernt bzw. zumindest so angeschraubt, dass sie mich nicht beim Werfen stören.
> Zumindest beim Wallis-Cast ist mir der Lineguard schon im Weg oder mache ich da etwas falsch?


Ohne Lineguard frisst meine beim W.C. (gnihihi) gerne die Schnur oder fängt sie mit den Griffen ein, insofern glaube ich dass du es richtiger machst als ich


----------



## Tricast

@Trotta : Gibt es eigentlich ein Filmchen von Dir wo Du an einem Fluß mit einer Split-Cane angelst? Dort wird auch der Wallis Cast angewendet und damit erhebliche Weiten erziehlt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Trotta

@Minimax : Üben! Ich war im Schulsport grundsätzlich der Vorletzte, der ausgewählt wurde, und habs hinbekommen.^^


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei 0,4 gr isses noch schwierig aber bei 0,45 gr. dreht se sich.
> Dann kann ich es ja mal versuchen damit.



Wie gesagt, wirklich testen kannst Du das eh nur am Wasser.

Vom Preis her und auch was das praktische / pflegeleichte Kugellager anbelangt, da würde ich mir ansonsten eventuell
tatsächlich einmal die Quick Shadow von DAM anschauen. Diese Rolle ist zwar nur gelabelt aber bisher habe ich noch nichts schlechtes darüber gehört.

Trotzdem, da verfügt DAM über eine wirklich lange Geschichte und Tradition im Bau von solchen Achsrollen und dann kaufen die einfach irgendwo etwas zu,
nur um vom erneuten Trend um die Centrepin billig zu profitieren. Entwicklungskosten hin oder her, die Glaubwürdigkeit geht damit in meinen Augen verloren.
Originalität und Tradition ist um Grunde noch das Einzige was DAM von seinen Wettbewerbern unterscheidet aber das scheinen die Marketer bei DAM nicht zu checken. Gehört DAM mittlerweile nicht auch schon zu so einem schrecklichen und seelenlosen Marken-Konsortium?


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> @Minimax : Üben! Ich war im Schulsport grundsätzlich der _*vor*__letzte,_ der ausgewählt wurde



rate, welcher ich war. 

Ausserdem übe ich nie, bei mir ist immer 100% Ernstfall. Kein Haken, kein Köder, kein Wurf.


----------



## Trotta

@Tricast : Also mit einer Splitcane sicher nicht. 

@Kochtopf : Wie hältst Du die Rolle? Ich hab für mich irgendwann rausgefunden, dass es weniger Grifftrouble gibt, wenn ich die Pin beim Wurf waagerecht halte und die Schnur schräg nach unten links abziehe und von dort kontrolliert zurückführe. Ich hab mir angewöhnt schon beim Wurfbeginn mit Zeigefinger und Daumen einen Ring zu bilden, damit die Schnur gar keine Chance hat zu entflutschen. Hin und wieder passiert mir das aber auch...


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vom Preis her und auch was das praktische / pflegeleichte Kugellager anbelangt, da würde ich mir ansonsten eventuell
> tatsächlich einmal die Quick Shadow von DAM anschauen. Diese Rolle ist zwar nur gelabelt aber bisher habe ich noch nichts schlechtes darüber gehört.


Wie gesagt, ist die Quick Shadow -ich hatte sie in Händen- einfach ne 100% Standard-Issue-Ali/Cyprinus/etc. Rolle aus bewährter chinesischer Fabrikation. Insofern kann man da bedenkenlos zugreifen, ohne Sorge zu haben, das einem da irgendein teutonischer Tinnef-Kernschrott angedreht wird.


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> rate, welcher ich war.
> 
> Ausserdem übe ich nie, bei mir ist immer 100% Ernstfall. Kein Haken, kein Wurf.


Dann häng eben einen Topwaterköder als Übungsgewicht dran. Als ich zuletzt mal diesen Schlapphut-Cast (mit überschaubarem Erfolg) ausprobiert hab, hatte ich beim Einholen zwei Rapfenattacken auf die Pose.


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann auch schnur aufspulen, durch die Ringe führen etc. Und sich einen drauf hobeln wenn dann bei einem möglichst winzigen Bleischrot (<BB) das ganze in Bewegung setzt. Besser ist natürlich am Wasser


Wird getestet.


----------



## Tricast

Dieses Video meinte ich.






Der Herr ist übrigens Oliver Langwald.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann auch schnur aufspulen, durch die Ringe führen etc. Und sich einen drauf hobeln



Und genau wegen diesem Sprachduktus führ ich Dich so selten in Restaurants aus, Schatz.

Mini


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ohne Lineguard frisst meine beim W.C. (gnihihi) gerne die Schnur oder fängt sie mit den Griffen ein, insofern glaube ich dass du es richtiger machst als ich



Richtiger mache ich es sicherlich nicht, ich bin auch weit davon entfernt den Wallis-Cast gut zu beherrschen.
Im Gegenteil, ich freue mich jedes Mal wenn mir ein Wurf gut gelingt. Der Rest ist halt Übungssache und kommt erst mir der Zeit.
Verwicklungen an den Griffen kenne ich auch, ich nehme diese als Nachteil dieses Rollenkonzeptes aber gerne hin.

Ich halte es damit wie mit meinem Rasierhobel, konzentriertes Rasieren mit so einem alten Ding ist gründlicher uns sicherer als das Ruckzuck-Rasieren mit den zwar idiotensichereren aber vollkommen überteuerten Systemrasierern der heutigen Zeit. Geschnitten habe ich mich jedenfalls noch nie mit meinem alten Gillette-Hobel.

Nebenbei, selbst der gute alte Chris Yates hat hier ab 11:45 Schnurtüddel um die Griffe seiner alten Pin und dann Action mit dem Karpfen.
Sein Fishing-Buddy Martin Bowler macht natürlich sofort seine Scherze.






Praktisch ist das Fischen mit einer Pin zwar sicherlich nicht immer zu 100% aber es ist dafür zu 100% spaßig und daher nehme ich gelegentliche Probleme gerne in den Kauf. Wie am Beispiel mit dem alten Rasierhobel aufgeführt, Augen auf und Konzentration beim Fischen und dann halten sich die Probleme auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Mescalero

Das sieht auch gut aus... so smooth und elegant. Funktioniert aber wahrscheinlich nur mit viel Blei dran - der Kollege wirft wohl 20g, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wird getestet.



Hobeln?


----------



## Trotta

Tricast schrieb:


> Dieses Video meinte ich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Herr ist übrigens Oliver Langwald.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Der hats definitiv drauf. Am besten gefällt mir das Schulterzucken am Schluss. 

Zu Anfang finde ich einen simplen Überkopfwurf über die linke Schulter aber deutlich einfacher zu lernen. Man umschifft das Problem überhaupt erstmal geradeaus ins Zielgebiet zu treffen und insgesamt ist der Wurf etwas langsamer, man muss zur Beschleunigung nicht so energisch in die Rolle ziehen, was die unvermeidlichen Overruns etwas weniger katastrophal ausfallen lässt...


----------



## Tricast

Hier noch ein Video von Oliver Langwald:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Der gute Olli - ich kenne ihn aus anderen Angelforen - wirft den Wallis aber auch nicht erst seit gestern in die nassen Fluten.
Wie immer scheint mir der richtige Umgang mit der Pin eine reine Übungs- und Erfahrungssache.


----------



## Trotta

Wow, Unterhand ist wirklich schwierig, krieg ich mit der Pin gar nicht hin.


----------



## Andal

Meine lieben Ükelbrüder,

ich danke euch von ganzem Herzen. Die letzten paar Seiten haben mir so etwas von extrem deutlich gezeigt, dass es keine schlechte Entscheidung war, bei 10 ft. Ruten, Stationärrollen und dem Grundangeln zu landen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Und genau wegen diesem Sprachduktus führ ich Dich so selten in Restaurants aus, Schatz.
> 
> Mini


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Meine lieben Ükelbrüder,
> 
> ich danke euch von ganzem Herzen. Die letzten paar Seiten haben mir so etwas von extrem deutlich gezeigt, dass es keine schlechte Entscheidung war, bei 10 ft. Ruten, Stationärrollen und dem Grundangeln zu landen!


Wahr du spricht, weiser Bruder!  

Und demnächst führt es noch zum Doppelhandicap sozusagen, mindestens einhändig, also eine Hand auf dem Rücken festgebunden.
Nämlich zum Wäscheleinenauspeitschen mit unleckeren Fusseln ganz ohne Wurmsaft, Anisöl und Aroma, und den verzweifelten Versuchen, die dem Zielfisch schmackhaft zu machen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wahr du spricht, weiser Bruder!
> 
> Und demnächst führt es noch zum Doppelhandicap sozusagen, mindestens einhändig, also eine Hand auf dem Rücken festgebunden.
> Nämlich zum Wäscheleinenauspeitschen mit unleckeren Fusseln ganz ohne Wurmsaft, Anisöl und Aroma, und den verzweifelten Versuchen, die dem Zielfisch schmackhaft zu machen!


Kinners, ihr fahrt auch noch mit Stützrädern Fahrrad?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Zum Angeln schon, mit dem ganzen Grundangelgepäck und Komfortausrüstung, da reichen 4 Räder öfter noch nicht!


----------



## Andal

Die Pin an der Rute ist so, wie in den 50ern und frühen 60ern der "Ullr" an  der Skibluse. Zweckfrei, aber ein Must Have.


----------



## geomas

So, bevor ich am Schreibtisch unüberlegte Sachen tue tue ich sie lieber draußen am Fluß.
Heute darf mal wieder (zum 2. oder dritten Mal) eine seltsame Teleskop-Posenrute von Balzer ran.
Vielleicht beißen die Fischis aus Mitleid.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe selber ein paar Achs- und Wenderollen - ich darf also auch lästern.

Was ist denn so eine Pin anderes, als ein maßlos überteuerter Schnurbehälter mit (teilweise) sanftem Schnurablauf? Nicht leicht zu werfen, keine Bremse, beschränkte Einsatzmöglichkeiten und in der Bauart total von der Zeit überrannt. Isso!

So schön sie auch sind (sic!), aber sie sind nicht mehr, als ein Nischenprodukt und sicher nicht der Stein der Weisen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe selber ein paar Achs- und Wenderollen - ich darf also auch lästern.
> 
> Was ist denn so eine Pin anderes, als ein maßlos überteuerter Schnurbehälter mit (teilweise) sanftem Schnurablauf? Nicht leicht zu werfen, keine Bremse, beschränkte Einsatzmöglichkeiten und in der Bauart total von der Zeit überrannt. Isso!
> 
> So schön sie auch sind (sic!), aber sie sind nicht mehr, als ein Nischenprodukt und sicher nicht der Stein der Weisen.


Lästern dürftest du nur wenn du sie öfter als ein paar mal zum renkenfischen vom Boot benutzt hättest 
Aber mal was ganz anderes: Ich war in @Jason ihm seinen Baumarkt als ich meine Mädels auf dem Ponyhof besucht habe - für einen Baumarkt eigentlich ganz gut sortiert, die Ruten sind abscheulich aber zweckmäßig, es gibt ein paar Nubbsies, Rollen von 1000-8000er Größe, viele Vorfachhakensorten, Schnur... wenn einem der Name Zebco nicht abschreckt kann man da durchaus Verbrauchs- und verlegenheitsmaterial kaufen. Die Maden waren in einen grauenhaften Zustand aber die Pinkies waren fit und wurden eingetütet. Nachdem ich mit Mono von WFT auf die Nase gefallen bin (0,25er mit der Tragkraft von ca. 1/16oz) habe ich mir ne Spule 18er und 25er Zebco Trophy mitgenommen  die scheint deutlich robuster und geschmeidiger zu sein aber, die 4,50 für 550m sind mE ok. Ich habe schon Baumärkte mit Angelgeräten gesehen, das war einer der besseren, wohl dem der sowas in der Nähe hat.


----------



## Andal

Die frischen "Billig-Leinen" gehen auch in aller Regel besser weg, als teure und dementsprechend selten verlangte Edelschnüre. So ist es auch kein Fehler, nach denen zu greifen. Es ist eh unbeantwortet, welche Schnur aus welchen Spritzdüsen kommt und wie sie am Ende gelabelt wird.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also Zebco und Baumärkte scheinen eine glückliche Ehe eingegangen zu sein. Ich habe bei mir in der Region ein Hagebau und einen Obi, die beide ein ziemlich üppiges Zebco-Sortiment führen. Das Gute daran: Man bekommt auch Futter und Köder und Samstags bis 20 Uhr!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Die frischen "Billig-Leinen" gehen auch in aller Regel besser weg, als teure und dementsprechend selten verlangte Edelschnüre. So ist es auch kein Fehler, nach denen zu greifen. Es ist eh unbeantwortet, welche Schnur aus welchen Spritzdüsen kommt und wie sie am Ende gelabelt wird.


Der geringe Preis der WFT Schnur (glaube keine drei Euro) ist auch nach der Absage des Amazonhändlers die zurück zu nehmen weil ich sie wie Papier in 0,25 zerreissen konnte der einzige Grund, nicht komplett durchzueskalieren bis er sie zurück nimmt, insofern denke ich dass die wft Mono einfach Mist ist. 


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also Zebco und Baumärkte scheinen eine glückliche Ehe eingegangen zu sein. Ich habe bei mir in der Region ein Hagebau und einen Obi, die beide ein ziemlich üppiges Zebco-Sortiment führen. Das Gute daran: Man bekommt auch Futter und Köder und Samstags bis 20 Uhr!


Und das Futter ist, zumindest in besuchten Markt, von Browning was ja nicht ganz kacke ist


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lästern dürftest du nur wenn du sie öfter als ein paar mal zum renkenfischen vom Boot benutzt hättest
> Aber mal was ganz anderes: Ich war in @Jason ihm seinen Baumarkt als ich meine Mädels auf dem Ponyhof besucht habe - für einen Baumarkt eigentlich ganz gut sortiert, die Ruten sind abscheulich aber zweckmäßig, es gibt ein paar Nubbsies, Rollen von 1000-8000er Größe, viele Vorfachhakensorten, Schnur... wenn einem der Name Zebco nicht abschreckt kann man da durchaus Verbrauchs- und verlegenheitsmaterial kaufen. Die Maden waren in einen grauenhaften Zustand aber die Pinkies waren fit und wurden eingetütet. Nachdem ich mit Mono von WFT auf die Nase gefallen bin (0,25er mit der Tragkraft von ca. 1/16oz) habe ich mir ne Spule 18er und 25er Zebco Trophy mitgenommen  die scheint deutlich robuster und geschmeidiger zu sein aber, die 4,50 für 550m sind mE ok. Ich habe schon Baumärkte mit Angelgeräten gesehen, das war einer der besseren, wohl dem der sowas in der Nähe hat.


Ich war heute nach der Arbeit auch da. Habe Würmer und Maden geholt. Die Maden waren echt grausam. Ein Päckchen war aber dazwischen was noch einigermaßen gut war. Und was die Schnüre betrifft, da habe ich auch zugeschlagen. Habe gerade die Noris Pin damit bespult. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Die Rolle kommt am Sonntag an die Noriscona. Sie wird nun endlich eingeweiht. Schnurstärke 0,18 finde ich sinnvoller als die 0,23 die ich eigentlich erst nehmen wollte. Falls doch etwas größeres einsteigen sollte, möchte ich die alte Rute doch nicht zu sehr strapazieren. @Minimax hat mir die Augen geöffnet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freundefreundefreunde......war das ein Nachmittag.
Ich bin verschwitzt und fischstinkig und muss unter die Dusche. Deshalb fällt der Bericht kurz aus und ich lasse Bilder sprechen.

Ich war am Flüsschen und hab bei Bullenhitze mit Schwimmbrot den Dickköpfen nachgestellt - aber seht selbst......


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Meine Schwester arbeitet in einem kleinen regionalen Baumarkt.
Da auch bei uns leider so gut wie alle kleinen Angelgeschäfte mittlerweile geschlossen sind, kann man wenigstens dort noch seine Köder kaufen.
Taumetten, Rotwürmer und Maden bekommt man dort stets in guter Qualität, schlechte Ware spräche sich auf dem Dorf auch schnell herum.

Ehemals arbeitete sie im Hagebaumarkt ein paar Ortschaften weiter, das besagte Zebco-Angebot findet man auch dort.
Speziell gibt es dort noch allerlei "Last-Minute-Geraffel" - für die Touristen, welche in der Eile ihre Buttlöffel und Makrelensysteme daheim vergessen haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 1
Döbel 1 bis drei....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 2 (Biberrutsche) da ging nix.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Ich war heute nach der Arbeit auch da. Habe Würmer und Maden geholt. Die Maden waren echt grausam. Ein Päckchen war aber dazwischen was noch einigermaßen gut war. Und was die Schnüre betrifft, da habe ich auch zugeschlagen. Habe gerade die Noris Pin damit bespult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353077
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich würde dir dort stark empfehlen Pinkies zu nehmen statt der Maden, die halten sich besser, auch später bei dir


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ziehe meinen Post zurück und warte erstmal ab!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 3

Döbel 4 bis 6


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 4
Döbel 7


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 5
 Döbel 8


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde dir dort stark empfehlen Pinkies zu nehmen statt der Maden, die halten sich besser, auch später bei dir


Bin doch fast jeden Tag in HOG. Hab jetzt Urlaub und dann kann ich mir Nachschub holen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 6
Döbel 9


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 7
Döbel 10 und 11


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Spot 5
> Döbel 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353090
> Anhang anzeigen 353091
> Anhang anzeigen 353092


Na da knallt es ja wieder bei dir. Aber ich sehe deine Pin nicht.
Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 8
Döbel 12


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 9
Döbel 13


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danach war ich zu ko um weiter zu angeln......

Das Auto zeigte zwischenzeitlich 29 Grad an und in der Sonne war es noch weitaus wärmer aber den Döbeln hat's gefallen und mir auch.
Muss duschen........


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend die Herren und ein herzliches Petri! 

Hatte eben 2h Angelzeit und war mal wieder an der Lahn. 
Den Spot hatte ich Ende Juni schon mal getestet. Es gab wieder sehr viele Grundeln. Teilweise recht kapitale Exemplare. Außerdem gab es 5 Augenrot von ca 20cm. 
Zum Thema Müll durch Wasserfreizeitaktivisten. Ich habe 10l Müll eingesammelt aber leider auch 5 Montagen verloren. Knappe 30 Minuten vor Ende hatte ich dann keine einsatzbereit Rute mehr durch Abrisse. Also hab ich die angefangene Toastscheibe zerfleddert und ab ins Wasser. Was soll ich sagen. Es ging ab auf einmal.... 
Doof nur das ich keine Pose mehr hatte. Die eine ist im Gestrüpp abgerissen und bei der 2. ist das Gewicht ausgebrochen. 
Also ein kleinen Ast in die Hauptschnur gewickelt und Toast treiben lassen. So konnten 4 der 5 Augenrot überlistet werden. Die richtig dicken platscher gab es aber knappe 10 Meter weiter als ich angeln konnte. 
Jetzt muss ich schauen das ich mehr Ausrüstung für treibendes Toast bekomme, was ja gut zum Thema Pin passt. Aber das muss warten. Vorerst muss ich improvisieren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Petri an den Professore!
Schöne Döbel und ein Flüsschen nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Professor Tinca: Das ist ja mal wieder der Hammer! Da ziehst Du bei der Bullenhitze los und fängst mehr Döbel, als ich im ganzen Jahr. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Bin doch fast jeden Tag in HOG. Hab jetzt Urlaub und dann kann ich mir Nachschub holen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mag ja sein, aber du bezahlst ziemlich viele tote Maden mit  
Hab noch was interessantes gefunden:




Unsere Hündin ist ja allergisch auf Rind und verträgt deswegen die allermeisten Futtersorten nicht (mit Huhn bedeutet 4% Huhn, der Rest ist das was gerade rumliegt) und Monoproteinfutter (bspw Pferd) ist relativ teuer, von Futter auf Insektenbasis habe ich gehört und heute war es vorhanden und im Angebot. Und ich hab natürlich ein, zwei Gedanken an Angeltauglichkeit verschwendet, die Haarvorfächer mit Speer wären ideal, das fast runde Kügelchen an ein Baitband zu friemeln wird kein spass


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Na da knallt es ja wieder bei dir. Aber ich sehe deine Pin nicht.



Wirst du auch nicht.
Nachdem @Minimax mir das Teil madig gemacht hat, verkaufe ich sie demnächst wieder und bleibe bei der Statio.
Weiß sowieso nicht genau was mich da geritten hat.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri Heil zum Fotolovestoryfolgeroman vom @Professor Tinca


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wirst du auch nicht.
> Nachdem @Minimax mir das Teil madig gemacht hat, verkaufe ich sie demnächst wieder und bleibe bei der Statio.
> Weiß sowieso nicht genau was mich da geritten hat.......


Man hätte ja auch vorher hier fragen können


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fotolovestoryfolgeroman


Schreibt man das nicht auseinander?   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wirst du auch nicht.
> Nachdem @Minimax mir das Teil madig gemacht hat, verkaufe ich sie demnächst wieder und bleibe bei der Statio.
> Weiß sowieso nicht genau was mich da geritten hat.......


An deiner Stelle würde ich sie nicht weggeben. Du solltest sie erstmal fischen. Wer einmal leckt, der weiß wie´s schmeckt. Ich habe auch Gefallen dran gefunden. Die Pin frisst doch in deiner Angelkammer kein Brot. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bingo Jungs!!! Meine Schleienbemühungen haben endlich Früchte getragen. Das hier ist eine 48er!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bingo Jungs!!! Meine Schleienbemühungen haben endlich Früchte getragen. Das hier ist eine 48er!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353114



Petri Heil Stephan!   

Die hat ja einen Schädel wie n Boxer.


----------



## Jason

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri Heil, @Wuemmehunter. Ich versuche das mal am Sonntag nach zu machen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die hat sich gefightet wie ein Boxer. Gefangen habe ich sie übrigens auf Methodfeeder. Köder war ein Stück von Ferdis Kaustangen.


----------



## Andal

Schleien sind nie alleine unterwegs. Den Platz dezent mit geviertelten Frolics befüttern und so heiss halten... und ganze Frolics ans Haar.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die hat sich gefightet wie ein Boxer. Gefangen habe ich sie übrigens auf Methodfeeder. Köder war ein Stück von Ferdis Kaustangen.



Petri zur schicken Schleie!
Da war der Ferdi also wieder großzügig dir gegenüber, einen hübschen & braven Hund hast du.
Ich will hoffen du revanchierst dich bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Slappy

Herr @Professor Tinca , Herr Professor. 
Was eine Strecke, Petri! 
Ich sehe du nutzt einen Spiro. Kombinierst du den noch mit einer Pilotkugel zur Bisserkennung? 
@Wuemmehunter, was ne Schleie, Petri!


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, im Osten schlägts 13 - also herzliches Petri heil, lieber Professore, zu der beeindruckenden Strecke.
Gibts bei Dir größere „krautarme” Gewässerabschnitte? 

Dann noch ein herzliches Petri zur dickschädeligen Schleie, lieber Wümme - ne tolle Färbung weist die Tinca auf, so dunkle sind selten.

@Slappy  - find ich prima, daß Du Posenmäßig improvisierend noch fangen konntest! Hoffentlich geht Dein Plan auf.


----------



## geomas

Tja, das war wieder ein schöner ruhiger Abend am Fluß nebenan.

Als ich die Angelstelle erreichte sah ich ein blau-braunes Federbällchen über das Wasser sausen - Eisvogel. Na das ging gut los. 
Habe erstmal die Angelstelle mit ein paar Katschiladungen Maden und Pinkies sowie Pellets eingedeckt.





links ne Dose mit Pellets von 4-8mm, rechts Micro-Pellets
Ich mache da ne wilde Mischung aus möglichst vielen Sorten, es soll aromamäßig auf der Angelstelle abgehen wie auf nem Basar.
In der Hoffnung, daß für jeden Fisch das passende Aroma dabei ist.

Ein neues Gimmick wurde heute erst-eingesetzt:





Umhänge-Madenspender original von Jaxon. Die Kordel hab ich sicherheitshalber nicht montiert.
Heute war der Einsatz sinnlos, aber unter bestimmten Bedingungen mag so ein Teil nützlich sein.

Lädschern wollte ich heute mal nicht, hab spontan ne Balzer Telerute gegriffen, die ich irgendwann in diesem Jahr erstand.





Balzer Magna Majesty - ne 4,70m lange und recht kurzgeteilte Rute. Das WG ist mit 2-12g angegeben.
Die Rute finde ich angenehm straff, sie könnte minimal schlanker und etwas leichter sein.
Als Rolle diente ne Discount-Okuma mit 5Pfund Aero Super Match drauf. 
Die Pose ist auch nicht gerade schön - aber sie war noch montiert und ich hab sie drangelassen.

Gab fix zwei Plötz auf schon recht weichen Dosenmais, habe dann einen kleineren Haken montiert und Maden angeboten. Da gabs dann neben Plötz auch Ukelei und Güstern. Nach einem Tüdel hab ich nochmal umgebaut und einen kleinen Wirbel in die Montage integriert, es bissen Plötz und Güstern.

Dann wurde es dunkel und ab gings nach Hause.


----------



## Andal

Spätestens nach dem letzten Bild dürfte auch klar sein, warum es Doppelkurbeln geben muss!


----------



## geomas

Ne Pin mit 2 Griffgnubbeln täts auch.


----------



## geomas

#hundefutter
Sör Alex - bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Hundefutter auf Insekten-Basis.
Hatte im Frühjahr kurz mit einem Rostocker Start-Up-Unternehmen zu tun, die wollten ne komplette Produktionsanlage für Mehlwürmer aufbauen.
Aber das Endprodukt wäre wohl eher Sportlernahrung als Tierfutter.

#hairrigs
Also ich kann jedem etwas experimentierfreudigen Ükel empfehlen, sich ein oder 2 Packungen Fertigvorfächer mit den „Push-Stops”, „Quickstops” oder ähnlichen „Speerchen” am Haar auf Halde zu legen. 
Je nach Hakengröße und Haarlänge taugt die Anköderung per Quickstop für erstaunlich viele Köder.


----------



## Andal

Es reichen ja die Quickstops selber. Gebunden wird DIY und somit die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten vervielfacht. 









						56 x Quick Stop Köder stoppt ideal für Mais, Fleisch, Pellet Köder Fishing Tackle  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 56 x Quick Stop Köder stoppt ideal für Mais, Fleisch, Pellet Köder Fishing Tackle bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## geomas

Beim Quickstop/Rapidstop-Lauf muß man etwas aufpassen. Habe neulich welche online gekauft, die mir zu kurz für weichere Köder waren.
Aktuell gefallen mir die „Pushstops” von Drennan am besten. Die Größe paßt, sie sind relativ spitz.

#gnadenloseabzockeaberwirklichtutdasnot
Seht Euch mal die Preise für die Browning Push Stop Needle an. Und so schön unauffällig schwarz, da kauft man besser gleich die Vorteilspackung...


----------



## Minimax

Oha, oha, der rasende Ükel! Da kann ich nur hastige Petris rufen uns und mit dem Taschentuch winken, an @Professor Tinca zu der wilden 13 aus ganz prächtigen und individuellen Hitzedöbeln, dem lieben @Wuemmehunter zu der awesome Schleie, schön das es gelungen ist, und die Abentwuer deines vierbeinigiger Angelkumpels sind immer ein Genuss. Petri aber auch an @Slappy zu den Augenrots mit improvisierter Montur- immerhin ist das Tacklepech nun von der Rute auf das Businessend gewandert (und ein dickes Respect für die Müllsammelei, toll!), und auch ein Petri für @geomas, unseren furchtlosen, aber tiefenentspannten Vintagetackle Testpiloten- wobei ja auch Vintageköder (Blubber, schäum) sein Metier sind.

Lieber @Professor Tinca, ich stimme @Jason sehr zu, die Pin zu behalten- ich wollte sie Dir nicht madig machen oder die Freude nehmen, bitte entschuldige. Betrachte sie doch einfach als Stillwasserachsrolle, und stell Dir vor und probiere mal aus, wie toll so ein Drill eines (oder 13) Satzis, oder besser noch, einiger Bauernkarpfen sein kann- da wäre der Eisendiskus ganz in seinem Element und würde Dir höggschten Drillgenuss bescheren, ich versprechs. Mein harsches Urteil sollte nicht dazu führen, die Pin ins Korn zu werfen- dir würde eine schöne Angelei entgehen,

Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri Heil @geomas @Slappy @Wuemmehunter und @Professor Tinca ! 

Leider ist bei mir der logistische Wurm drin, zu viel Arbeit, Familienfeierei und andere angelfensterzertrümmernde Aktivitäten. Und wenn ich kurz für ein Stündchen weg kann, fange ich zwar ükelkonformen Fisch aber mit unükeligen Methoden.

Einst wirds besser...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Herr @Professor Tinca , Herr Professor.
> Was eine Strecke, Petri!
> Ich sehe du nutzt einen Spiro. Kombinierst du den noch mit einer Pilotkugel zur Bisserkennung?



Nein Slappi und ein Petri Heil dir erstmal,
nur Sbiro schwimmend, zwei Stopper um ihn vom Haken fernzuhalten und dann ein 2er Haken.
Ich beobachte das Brot und setze meisten den Anhieb wenn der Sbiro anfängt sich zu bewegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, im Osten schlägts 13 - also herzliches Petri heil, lieber Professore, zu der beeindruckenden Strecke.
> Gibts bei Dir größere „krautarme” Gewässerabschnitte?



Leider nein.
Deshalb geht nur Schwimmbrot momentan.
Alles was unter der Oberfläche "läuft" als Köder hat keine Chance.

Petri Heil auch dir und danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Betrachte sie doch einfach als Stillwasserachsrolle,



Nein.
Dafür kann ich sie beim besten Willen nicht gebrauchen. Da bleibe ich sowieso bei der Statio.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Dafür kann ich sie beim besten Willen nicht gebrauchen. Da bleibe ich sowieso bei der Statio.



Du hast sie dir gekauft, jetzt wird auch damit geangelt!!!

Und zu Deinen Fängen sage ich schon lange nichts mehr, die machen einfach nur sprachlos. Wo andere einen Surface Controller nehmen greift der Prof. zu FoPu-Tackle.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Dafür kann ich sie beim besten Willen nicht gebrauchen. Da bleibe ich sowieso bei der Statio.


Hat denn hier einer auf sturr gestellt? Ein Ükelaner braucht eine Pin. Ich bin da mitgezogen dann tu du das bitte auch. Du wirst fasziniert sein. Dann freue ich mich mal auf deinen Pinbericht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Du hast sie dir gekauft, jetzt wird auch damit geangelt!!!



Da stimme ich Tricast zu.
Wenigstens einen Fisch - gefangen mit der Centrepin und zusammen mit ihr abgelichtet - bist du den Pinheads und auch den Normalos hier schuldig. 

Jetzt zur Challenge:
Lege an entsprechender Stelle eine fette Kartoffel mit Selbsthakmontage aus und warte auf das Aufbellen der Knarre. *Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!*
Solche Szenen gibt es sonst nur auf hochseetüchtigen Sportbooten - getauft auf den Namen "Marlin One" oder "Unsinkbar Two" - zu erleben.  

Nebenbei, meine erste Pin - also diese Wenderolle von Shakespeare bzw. Alvey Reels - ist sicherlich auch kein Schmuckstück oder Leichtgewicht und trotzdem hat sie mir zum Einstieg gute Dienste geleistet.

Bei absolutem Nichtgefallen kannst du deine Pin später noch immer als Downrigger für's Trolling benutzen, um es einmal ähnlich diplomatisch wie unser Minimax auszudrücken. Aber vorher legst Du uns bitte noch einen schönen Karpfen damit auf die Schuppen.


----------



## Mescalero

Man muss es auch mal so sehen: selbst eine nicht so besonders gut laufende Pin kann man prima als Rolle für das Trotten am Fluss nutzen, auch wenn alles verkrautet ist - dann stellt man die Pose halt entsprechend flach. Vielleicht beißt dann nur eine 25er Rotfeder anstatt des doppelt so langen Chub.

Aber wo gibt es den besseren Fight? 25er Rotfeder an der Centerpin oder 50er Döbel an Statio?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber wo gibt es den besseren Fight? 25er Rotfeder an der Centerpin oder 50er Döbel an Statio?



Eine 25er Rotfeder ist natürlich eine Perle, wobei der 50er Döbel sicherlich entsprechend Schub entwickelt.
Man stelle sich einmal vor der 50er Döbel geht wider erwartend an die Centrepin -* Heia Safari!*


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger der letzten Tage..


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine 25er Rotfeder ist natürlich eine Perle, wobei der 50er Döbel sicherlich entsprechend Schub entwickelt.
> Man stelle sich einmal vor der 50er Döbel geht wider erwartend an die Centrepin -* Heia Safari!*


DAS ist tatsächlich eine Sache höherer Vergnügungsordnung, vor allem an der Bolo


----------



## Trotta

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Dafür kann ich sie beim besten Willen nicht gebrauchen. Da bleibe ich sowieso bei der Statio.


Wenn sie bei 0,45g losrennt, scheint sie doch eigentlich ganz brauchbar zu sein. Und um das Werfen zu lernen, langt sie allemal. Dann dem stolzgeschwellten Kingpin-Owner am gegenüberliegenden Ufer die Döbel vor den Füßen wegfangen. Da macht das Eisenschwein gleich doppelt Spaß!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo andere einen Surface Controller nehmen greift der Prof. zu FoPu-Tackle.




Is billiger wenn im verkrauteten Flüsschen mal was abreißt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trotta schrieb:


> Wenn sie bei 0,45g losrennt scheint sie doch eigentlich ganz brauchbar zu sein. Und um das Werfen zu lernen langt sie allemal. Dann dem stolzgeschwellten Kingpin-Owner am gegenüberliegenden Ufer die Döbel vor den Füßen wegfangen. Da macht das Eisenschwein gleich doppelt Spaß!




Ich wollte damit nicht werfen sondern die Pose an einer 6 (oder 7)m Bolo in der Spur treiben lassen.
Zum Werfen nehme ich eh ne Statio.
PS: Wenn gegenüber am Ufer einer steht, gehe ich weiter. Die Döbel sind sowieso schon weg.


----------



## Trotta

Döbel hauen ab, wenn da einer mit ner Kingpin steht? Unerhört.
Probiers halt mal mit der Bolo aus. Überhaupt gibt es noch deutlich scheußlichere Pins. Diese hier scheint z.B. so etwas wie das inoffizielle NRA-Modell zu sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal herzlichen Dank für Eure Petris zu meiner gestrigen Schleie. Ein Fisch, über den ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Auch zu diesem Fisch gehört eine kleine Geschichte, die ich Euch kurz erzählen möchte. Ich habe sie in einem kleinen See gefangen, der Anfang der 60er Jahre im Zuge des Autobahnbaus entstanden ist und den ich gestern erstmals befischt habe. Übrigens auf besonderen Wunsch meiner Frau. Die hörte mehrfach davon, dass es in diesem See Welse geben soll. Welse sind meine offene Wunde und meine Frau hätte gerne einen auf dem Grill. Jetzt hat sie mich so lange bearbeitet, dass ich dem bewirtschafteten Verein kurzfristig Mitglied geworden bin. Da ich nicht besonders viele und vor allem keinen so nahe gelegenen See befischen konnte, habe ich meine Mitgliedschaft für mich jedoch vor allem unter einen Friedfischfokus gestellt.
Der See selbst liegt vis-à-vis zur Autobahn und außerdem direkt unter der Einflugschneise. Idylle geht anders, auch wenn sich der See in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet befindet. Er ist bis zu 15 Meter tief, Anglerisch interessant sind allerdings die ufernahen Bereiche. Eine weitere Besonderheit des Sees. Man kann mit dem Auto an mehrere Angelstellen direkt heranfahren, was ich zugegebenermaßen gestern auch getan habe, weil ich keine Lust hatte, irgendwas durch die Schwüle des ausklingenden Tages zu schleppen.
Mein gestriger Zielfisch war eine Schleie und ich eine solche Dame wollte ich mit Miniboilies an der Methodfeederrute fangen. Doof war, das ich die Vorfachhaken mit dem Boiliespieß vergessen hatte. In der Box waren nur noch Quickstopp-Haken. Ich hatte versucht, einen kleinen Boilie mit dem Quickstopp anzuködern, ab die kleinen Kugeln brachen immer auf. Also musste ein Alternativköder her. Ja, und da musste mir Ferdinand eine seiner Kaustangen, Geschmacksrichtung Pansen, hergeben.
Die ersten zwei Stunden gab es einen Biss, der Fisch ist aber sofort wieder ausgestiegen. Dann kam ein weiterer Biss und diesmal konnte ich den Fisch haken, der sich als ganz anständige Plötze entpuppte. Anschließend habe ich den Methodfeeder noch etwas näher in Richtung Ufer geworfen. DIesemal kam recht schnell ein wirklich rabiater Biss! Auch der anschließende Drill war durchaus beeindruckend. Als ich das erste Mal die Goldene Flanke gesehen habe war ich hin und weg. Es ist meine erste Schleie in diesem Jahr und dem Fang waren einige erfolglose Versuche im Frühjahr vorausgegangen, wie ich ja mehrfach hier berichtet habe. Ich konnte den Fisch problemlos keschern, aber selbst auf der Abhakmatte hat der Fisch noch mächtig Rabatz gemacht. Anschließend tat sich allerdings nicht mehr, aber angesichts der einsetzenden Dunkelheit wollte der glückliche Angler ohnehin nach Hause. Anbei noch einige Fotos vom Gewässer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll Stephan!
Ein schönes Gewässer und hübsche Fische.
Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Herzlichen Glückwunsch Stephan zum neuen Angelverein mit so tollen Gewässern. Und dass der See so schnell seine Schätze hergibt hätte ich nicht gedacht; ein dickes Petri von mir.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Nochmals ein dicke Schleienpetri aus dem Zwergenland. 
Bin gerade dabei, meine Sachen für morgen zu packen, weil ich gegen Abend auf so eine komische Familienfeier
muss. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Werde mal vorsichtshalber mal dem Schirm einpacken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

was lästert ihr so über eine KingPin? Ist eine wunderschöne Rolle und war geschenkt gar nicht teuer für mich.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Trotta

Spaß. Die Kingpins sind sicher tolle Stücke. Wir wollen nur den Professor mit seiner neuen Pin versöhnen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

So noch nen Kaffee und etwas Lektüre und dann geht's mit der CTM und Quick 81 ans Wasser. Wird ein entspanntes angeln heute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Tasse sieht ja aus wie die Rolle.
Verwechsel das nicht beim Auswerfen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Sehr schicke Rolle & eine coole Tasse Josef! 
Ich dachte du hättest die CTM längst weitergereicht.

Wie lautet der Titel des Büchleins?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Tasse sieht ja aus wie Rolle.
> Verwechsel das nicht beim Auswerfen.



An deiner Stelle wäre ich lieber vorsichtig.
Quick *81* - du weißt schon wofür dieser Zahlencode steht oder?

Hells Angels, die Farben stimmen soweit auch.
Also Obacht mein Lieber, sonst schläfst du heute Nacht bei den Fischen. 

Harley fahren war gestern, echte Gangster gehen zum Angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Pffff......wenn ich ich drei Wochen auf's Waschen und Rasieren verzichte und dann auf'm S51 sitze, halten die mich für nen Artgenossen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Das wusste ich gar nicht mit der 81. So lernt man dazu. Bis jetzt sind noch alle 3 CTM in meinen Besitz die CTM13 werd ich wohl behalten und die 14 und 14A kommen irgendwann weg.





Bis jetzt noch nichts.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das wusste ich gar nicht mit der 81. So lernt man dazu. Bis jetzt sind noch alle 3 CTM in meinen Besitz die CTM13 werd ich wohl behalten und die 14 und 14A kommen irgendwann weg.



Doch, das *H* steht eben an achter Stelle im Alphabet und das *A* glaube ich an erster Stelle, es gibt ja viele solcher Codes.
Dass aber auch die Farben auf die _Big Red Machine_ zutreffen - wer weiß worin DAM da verstickt ist?   

Ist die A-Version der CTM's eigentlich tatsächlich merklich straffer, als die Standard-Version von Bruce & Walker?
Ich habe einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir entweder eine CTM A oder aber eine AA zuzulegen, nicht zu weich jedenfalls.

Der augenscheinliche Kettenhemd-Bezug deines Angelhockers gefällt mir übrigens.


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Der augenscheinliche Kettenhemd-Bezug deines Angelhockers gefällt mir übrigens.


Scheint was selbstgehäkeltes zu sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Der augenscheinliche Kettenhemd-Bezug deines Angelhockers gefällt mir übrigens.




Hier das Strickmuster in der Nahaufnahme:


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Abbruch für heute, ich sitze grad auf halber Strecke unter einem Vorfach fest.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Abbruch für heute, ich sitze grad auf halber Strecke unter einem Vorfach fest.
> Anhang anzeigen 353157


Das tut mir leid Josef. Hoffentlich ergeht es mir morgen nicht auch so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> ...ich sitze grad auf halber Strecke unter einem *Vorfach* fest.



Junge, du musst mehr essen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

#Hocker

Der Hocker hat schon gut über 25 jahre auf dem Buckel und war ursprünglich mit nem Stoff bespannt der dann irgendwann gerissen ist. Das gehäkelte hat dann meine Mutter drauf gemacht. Sollte dieser Hocker mal kaput gehen baue ich den selben wider nach.

@Jason
Halb so wild ich stehe halbwegs trocken und vor regen und Gewitter geschützt.
@Bankside Dreamer 
Sollte natürlich vordach heißen.....T9 hald.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das gehäkelte hat dann meine Mutter drauf gemacht.


Ich habe es doch gesagt. Das ist selbstgehäkelt. So alte Sachen soll man auch wahren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe es doch gesagt. Das ist selbstgehäkelt. So alte Sachen soll man auch wahren.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das kündige Auge des Häklers (hahaha du bist häkler & Koch


----------



## Andal

# Häkeln

Das erinnert mich ungut an die erste Woche in der Schule überhaupt. Der Handarbeits Pinguin verteilte Stricklieseln und ich weigerte mich kategorisch sie auch nur anzufassen. Es sei Weibskram und mit dem vergeude ich nicht meine Zeit. Der Pinguin scheuerte mir eine und ich trat nach ihr ... so begann meine schillernde, aber höchst zweifelhafte Karriere als Schulbub.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> # Häkeln
> 
> Das erinnert mich ungut an die erste Woche in der Schule überhaupt. Der Handarbeits Pinguin verteilte Stricklieseln und ich weigerte mich kategorisch sie auch nur anzufassen. Es sei Weibskram und mit dem vergeude ich nicht meine Zeit. Der Pinguin scheuerte mir eine und ich trat nach ihr ... so begann meine schillernde, aber höchst zweifelhafte Karriere als Schulbub.


Ich bin froh über den sog. "Weibskram" den ich  beherrsche, das Stichwort lautet Unabhängigkeit


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das kündige Auge des Häklers (hahaha du bist häkler & Koch


Ich bin Häkler, Koch, Angler, Terassenbauer usw, usf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin froh über den sog. "Weibskram" den ich  beherrsche, das Stichwort lautet Unabhängigkeit


Heute sehe ich das auch etwas gnädiger. Aber vor 52 Jahren war, auf dem Land, die Welt doch noch sehr schubladisiert.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den super Bericht, lieber @Wuemmehunter - Ferdi hat sicher Verständnis für den Mundraub gehabt.


PS
#quickstop
#pushstop
Die Aquamarinfarbenen (?) Pushstop-Drills (Bohrer) und Nadeln von Drennan passen perfekt zu den hauseigenen Push-Stops.
Damit lassen sich auch sehr harte Köder gut per PushStop anködern. Der kleine Bohrer von Drennan bohrt besser als alle anderen Modelle, die ich probiert habe.


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß Du den so stilvoll zelebrierten Ansitz abbrechen mußtest, @dawurzelsepp  - die Combo CTM und Quick 81 finde ich echt schön.


----------



## Andal

Auch wenn es gleich wieder alle Verbalerotiker auf den Plan ruft. Aber das Loch muss groß genug sein!


----------



## Andal

Grad bei den Mini-Boilies von MS-Range. Die sind so steinhart, da kann man eigentlich gleich mit Leuchtperlen arbeiten.


----------



## geomas

Probleme, Probleme, Probleme!

Ich hab jetzt Zeit. Ab zum Fluß nebenan. Aber welche Rute, welche Combo? Habe eben 2 schöne alte Posenruten in der Hand gehabt, aber es macht nicht „Click” im Kopf.


Nachtrag: ich habs. Im Zweifel die Silstar X-Citer Picker. Die ist noch fein, aber nicht zu filigran. 
Und die Länge von gut 2,5m paßt für fast alle Swims. Packen, dann gehts los.


----------



## hanzz

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich. 
Allen ein herzliches Petri. 
Ein ganz dickes Petri Herr Prof
Wahnsinns Dickkopf Parade.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Probleme, Probleme, Probleme!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt Zeit. Ab zum Fluß nebenan. Aber welche Rute, welche Combo? Habe eben 2 schöne alte Posenruten in der Hand gehabt, aber es macht nicht „Click” im Kopf.
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: ich habs. Im Zweifel die Silstar X-Citer Picker. Die ist noch fein, aber nicht zu filigran.
> Und die Länge von gut 2,5m paßt für fast alle Swims. Packen, dann gehts los.


Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man die Bude voller "Bräute" hat. Welche führe ich heute aus!?


----------



## Tricast

Über selbstgemachte Leiden sollte man nicht Jammern!! Du kannst Dir ja so ein Glücksrad zu Hause hinstellen mit den Nägeln am Rand. Bilder aufkleben und drehen und bei einem leeren Feld mußt Du zu Hause bleiben.

LIebe Grüße mein Freund
Heinz


----------



## phirania

Auch heute gab es wieder Karpfen. 
Ein richtig dickes Teil. 
Gebissen hat er auf selbst gebaute Kokosnuss  Boilies.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Über selbstgemachte Leiden sollte man nicht Jammern!! Du kannst Dir ja so ein Glücksrad zu Hause hinstellen mit den Nägeln am Rand. Bilder aufkleben und drehen und bei einem leeren Feld mußt Du zu Hause bleiben.
> 
> LIebe Grüße mein Freund
> Heinz


Angesichts Geos Rutenwald wäre das freie Feld aber sehr sehr klein  ich sitze an der Stelle wo ich mit @Jason angeln war und trage crocs da unser Angelplatz jetzt eine Handbreite unter Wasser steht, der Plumpsgott ist da und ein kleiner Plötz hat sich auf Sicht für die weitere Abend Gestaltung zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Vorher


Nachher


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle Fänger!!!  @Professor Tinca , eine absolut irre Strecke und das bei diesen Temperaturen, das sind ja wahre Sternstunden (oder wohl doch eher Sonnenstunden   ) @Wuemmehunter ich habe schon einige Schleien gesehen aber diese ist von der Form schon recht außergewöhnlich und bestimmt ein Exemplar welches man nicht so schnell vergisst.

Gestern habe ich einen ersten kleinen Versuch an der Ruhr gestartet um ein Gefühl für das Tackle zu bekommen. Ich habe mich jetzt für die Swingtips von Neuner Funk mit der Nylonaufhängung entschieden, damit klappt das an meiner Ruhrstrecke bei der momentanen Strömung sehr gut.

Bin mit, für meine Verhältnisse, leichten Gepäck los, da ich einiges testen wollte. Als erstes kam die Ehmanns Ledger zum Einsatz. Ein wahrlich völlig ungewohntes Gefühl mit so leichten Gerät und nur 18g Gewicht zu fischen. Sonst fische ich hier mit großen 60 - 80g (ungefüllt) Futterkörben oder 70g Bleien. Sehr filigran das Ganze aber genauso wollte ich das ja wieder. Die Ehmanns Ledger und die Shimano 1000 GT passen echt super zusammen und bilden auch optisch ein hübsches Pärchen. Bespult habe ich eine 0,18 von JVS, weniger habe ich mich erstmal nicht getraut zum Wiedereinstieg, muss mich da erstmal dran gewöhnen das ich nicht mit Geflecht fische welches ein vielfaches aushält.

Gefischt wurde mit sehr einfacher Montage: Korum Camo Running Rig Clip, eine größere Gummiperle und ein kleiner Stopper vor dem Preston Miniwirbel. 100cm Vorfach und 14er Haken.

Angefüttert mit etwas Grundfutter und Mais. Gefischt mit Mais und Currymaden (Musste das mal ausprobieren - aber wie macht ihr das genau? Habe jetzt einfach reichlich Curry einen Tag vorher in die Maden gekippt?)

Gleich der erste Biss brachte eine kleine Plötze, hat mich aber total gefreut, da ich hier eigentlich zu 99,9% immer nur Grundeln gefangen habe. Es war ein herrliches Gefühl, auf Grund des leichten Gerätes, wirklich Kontakt auch zum kleinen Fisch zu haben. Kurz danach kam dann natürlich die obligatorische Grundel und auch Fisch 3 und 4 gehörten dieser Gattung an.

Danach habe ich  auf Mais und ufernah noch ein etwas besseres Rotauge gefangen, welches sich leider der Fotografie widersetzt hat und sich vorm Ablichten durch einen beherzten Sprung in die Fluten rettete. Leider musste ich dann auf Grund aufziehenden Gewitters abbrechen. Die Drennan und die Matchrute konnte ich überhaupt nicht antesten. Schön war es trotzdem und morgen früh versuche ich es noch einmal und hoffe auf einen gewitterfreien Tag und umfangreichere Erfahrungen.

VG
Dirk


----------



## Kochtopf

Danke für eure Berichte Jungs und ein herzliches Petri Heil! Hier steigt das Wasser zügig an, musste nun schon zum dritten Mal den Steinhaufen erhöhen auf dem SJs Rubberkork thront. Licht geht garnicjt weil man dann sofort von Eintagsfliegenwolken bedeckt ist- ich habe angesichts des überbordenden Nahrungsangebotes Zweifel das wir viel Erfolg haben werden


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil, lieber @phirania zu dem Karpfen-Brummer. So'n dicken Cypriniden hatte ich noch nie.
Toll, daß Du eigene Boilies „bäckst” und dann auch gleich so dafür belohnt wirst!

@Kochtopf - Sör Alex, das sieht äußerst stilvoll aus bei Dir. Füße im Wasser, alles schön gekühlt, gefällt mir. Petri!

@skyduck - danke für den Super Bericht von der Ruhr und Petri heil zu Deinen Fängen. Freut mich, daß der Wiedereinstieg in die Schwingspitzelei offenbar ne „runde Sache” war - wenn auch ohne ganz dicken Fang.
Die Nylon-Schwinge vom Funker muß ich noch ausprobieren. Und jetzt noch ganz neugierig: was ist das für ein RidgeMonkey-Teil rechts am Stuhl? Hast Du da ein Tablet-PC drin?


----------



## geomas

Mein Abendansitz brachte viele kleine Fische, zum größten Teil Güstern bis max. etwa 20cm. Dazu ein paar Plötzlein.
Bin im Rutenwald gestolpert und mit der mir in die Hand fallenden Silstar Tradition Quiver (die relativ leichte 2,85m-Variante) losgestiefelt.
Diese Rute ist nicht besonders filigran, aber sie ist mit durchgehendem Korkgriff und fest eingespleißter Bibberspitze angenehm altmodisch.

Meine momentane Lieblingsstelle war besetzt, bin etwas weiter. Habe wie gestern mit Pellets (mittelgroß und Micro) sowie Maden/Pinkies lose gefüttert.
Hab mal ne Durchlaufmontage gefischt, aber die gefiel mir im Einsatz nicht - mit meinen Fixed Paternoster-Montagen gibts deutlich mehr Drall, aber mehr Tüdel als mit dem festen Bleiseitenarm mußte ich heute verzeichnen.

Die Currymaden (Dirk - ich streue einfach großzügig Currypulver über die Maden, mehr nicht) hatten sich teilweise verpuppt und ein Caster brachte auch sofort die ersten Güstern. Hab mit verschiedenen kleinen Haken experimentiert, natürlich streng unwissenschaftlich und beim Beködern in schwindendem Licht fiel mir seltsamerweise ein, daß mein Optiker mir gestern einen 50€-Gutschein für neue Gleitsichtgläser sandte.
Also gebunden kriege ich von Hand auch (relativ) kleine Plättchenhaken, aber das Anködern ist doch fummelig. Auch das Hakenlösen geht bei etwas größeren Haken einfacher und schneller.

Aber naja, es war ein schöner Abend bei relativ angenehmen Temperaturen, es hat gut gebissen und ich lerne immer noch dazu.


----------



## skyduck

@geomas ne das ist die Action Station von Ridge Monkey, eigentlich ne Art Tacklebox die du überall festmachen kannst (Zelt,Schirm, Bankstick, Liege, RodPod etc.) Ich hab sie jetzt mit einer Korum Verbindung kombiniert. Da habe ich das Kleinzeug was man so braucht immer drin. Messer, Zange, Hakenlöser, Priest, Ködernadeln, Pelletzange, nen Päcken Haken etc. Das Ding ist ziemlich unkaputtbar und wasserdicht, du kannst es überall befestigen und überall mit kombinieren, hast immer alle zur Hand und griffbereit. Foto ist aus dem Netz nur zur Verdeutlichung.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke für eure Berichte Jungs und ein herzliches Petri Heil! Hier steigt das Wasser zügig an, musste nun schon zum dritten Mal den Steinhaufen erhöhen auf dem SJs Rubberkork thront. Licht geht garnicjt weil man dann sofort von Eintagsfliegenwolken bedeckt ist- ich habe angesichts des überbordenden Nahrungsangebotes Zweifel das wir viel Erfolg haben werden


Zuversicht mein Lieber,
Vielleicht wäre nun der Moment gekommen,bei sreigendenm Wasser und allerhand kleinen Gratisprotein auf was kleines, aromatisches zu setzen? Wäre ein Dendrobündel oder ein halber Taui (das dicke, fakenacktschneckenende) möglich, pfer würde das nur zu Döbellarven Gezuppel führen?


----------



## geomas

Danke, Dirk - die Action Station sieht interessant aus und weckt Begehrlichkeiten...


----------



## skyduck

Gerade noch was für den nächsten Einsatz der Daiwa  Matchrute ergattert, wobei ich noch nicht weiß was mir jetzt mehr Spaß machen wird, die altmodische Box oder der Inhalt...
Wie es aussieht ist da auch so eine Spiral Quiver/Swing Spitze dabei, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Zuversicht mein Lieber,
> Vielleicht wäre nun der Moment gekommen,bei sreigendenm Wasser und allerhand kleinen Gratisprotein auf was kleines, aromatisches zu setzen? Wäre ein Dendrobündel oder ein halber Taui (das dicke, fakenacktschneckenende) möglich, pfer würde das nur zu Döbellarven Gezuppel führen?


Mit Dendro fängt man hier nur Chublettes, wi sind vor dem aufsteigenden Wasser 50m flussaufwärts ans Ufer geflohen und ich habe wieder Gefühl im Fuss (wurde langsam frisch nach 5 Stunden Fußbad)
Erster Wurf, erster Fisch: ein pummeliger 30er Döbel hatte Bock auf Tauwurm.
Direkt danach Biss auf Fischfetzen beim Plumpsgott, wir haben Blut geleckt.
Und kleine Köder, kleine Haken sind fehl am Platz, wir wollen keinen Küttfisch der unweigerlich endlose Bimmelspiele beginnen würde


----------



## Kochtopf

Gerade Zeuge geworden wie ein Wirbel unter dem Druck eines, so mutmaßlichen wie großen, Waller gebrochen ist. Jetzt ersrmal den Plumpsgott trösten


----------



## Andal

Hoffentlich brach der Wirbel, weil der Waller so groß und nicht weil der Wirbel so mies war.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Hoffentlich brach der Wirbel, weil der Waller so groß und nicht weil der Wirbel so mies war.


Da ich den Plumpsgott kenne und den Drill miterlebt habe würde ich sagen, dass es wohl beides war. War schon imposant zu sehen wie die schwere Aalrute einen Halbkreis formt und die Bremse wie Ilse Werner pfiff. Hab ja schon einige größere Runs miterleben dürfen (stellenweise sogar als der angelnde), abee das habe ich noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Minimax

Was für dramatische Abenteuer morst Du in dunkler Nacht, @Kochtopf . Jetzt bin ich ganz aufgeregt.
Ich schätze mal, mit solchen Erlebnissen, ist jede Diskussion über die Existenz der Flussgottheiten obsolet- Und die Fulle besitzt eine ebenso strenge wie üppige Gottheit. Gruss und Trost an den Plumpsgott!


----------



## Andal

In jedem Gewässer walten Götter ... und in den ganz kleinen wenigstens Nymphen und Nereiden, als Verweserinnen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Was für dramatische Abenteuer morst Du in dunkler Nacht, @Kochtopf . Jetzt bin ich ganz aufgeregt.
> Ich schätze mal, mit solchen Erlebnissen, ist jede Diskussion über die Existenz der Flussgottheiten obsolet- Und die Fulle besitzt eine ebenso strenge wie üppige Gottheit. Gruss und Trost an den Plumpsgott!


Danke Mini! Ich würde beizeiten gerne nochmal auf das Thema "leichte Feeder als Aalrute" zurückkommen ^^


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> In jedem Gewässer walten Götter ... und in den ganz kleinen wenigstens Nymphen und Nereiden, als Verweserinnen.


In den eutrophierten Teichen bei der Missusmama ihr klein Häuschen sinds glaub ich eher Gremlins, Pixies und ABM-Kobolde. Immerhin: etwa 127 Kleinstbarsche haben mir heute den Tag versüßt. Eigentlich wollt ich bei der sagenhaften Hitze nur wie die Eidechse, die ich bin im Liegestuhl auf vorbeikrabbelnde Raupen lauern, aber diverse Gartenarbeitsanfälle der Missus haben mich immer wieder gezwungen, mich unsichtbar zu machen- diesmal mit der Spinnrute. Die Barsche Bissen sehr gut, und der Tagesfisch ging auf die dreißig zu (liest man die ältere Literatur,eigentlich ne traurige Aussage). Ein schöner, bissreicher und entspannter Tag.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke Mini! Ich würde beizeiten gerne nochmal auf das Thema "leichte Feeder als Aalrute" zurückkommen ^^


Hahaha, recht hast Du, also ich glaub nicht, das ich die These am Fulleufer vertreten würde (oder es je getan hätte).


----------



## Jason

Aufgebaut hab ich. Angelbeginn 7:00 Uhr. Die Swing Tip auf Wurm und mit der Noriscona wird getippt. Es ist viel Bewegung auf dem Wasser, nachdem ich angefüttert habe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Das alte Schätzchen ist entschneidert. 
Aber geht es denn noch kleiner?





Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jason, die werden bestimmt noch größer! Bei mir fing es mit ein lütten Barsch an, aber dann kamen die großen Brassen.

.


----------



## Jason

Petri Stephan. Weiter so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Jason 
@Wuemmehunter 

Petri euch beiden, es läuft ja bei euch.

Nachmittags versuch ich mein Glück nochmal nur diesmal ohne CTM sondern mit der Quickfire und Turbo 15. 
Vor dem Gewitter wars gestern auf einmal Windstill und die Fische sind hochgegangen aber alle hald in der Mitte des Flußes da kommt man mit der CTM nicht hin.

Wetter schaut schon mal gut aus.  

Hauts woas raus Jungs, ab ans Wassa


----------



## Jason

Dann gutes Gelingen Josef. 
Da die Pin keinen Line guard hat, hatte ich eine Perücke mit komplett abriss. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ohje das is böse und immer unschön.

Hald durch und bring paar Wertungsfische 
So jetzt gibts Kaffee udn dann ab zum herrichten für Nachmittag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen und ein Petri heil allen Fängen des gestrigen Tages und denen die heute draußen sind.

Ich war gestern mit einer Familienfeier beschäftigt und konnte nicht los.
Heuet werden es wieder 32Grad.....da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich da los will.

Ich gucke erstmal ws bei euch so läuft heute.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke! Euch auch, @Jason und @dawurzelsepp und @Professor Tinca . Fangt schöne Fische und genießt die Natur.


----------



## Mescalero

Hier ist ja mal wieder allerhand los, ein herzliches Rundum-Petri in die illustre Runde!

Ich sitze hier im tollsten Angelrevier bei Familienfeierlichkeiten fest. In fünf Minuten zu Fuß gibt es einen idyllischen Bach mit wilden Bafos und zwei km weiter eine der Saaletalsperren. Hier habe ich als Knirps meinen ersten Hecht gefangen. Mit der Senke.

Ich wünsche euch einen fischreichen, schattigen Sonntag!


----------



## Jason

14cm. Läuft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Da die Pin keinen Line guard hat, hatte ich eine Perücke mit komplett abriss.



Echt jetzt..?
Mit Line Guard komme ich so garnicht zurecht - ich wüsste auch nicht wirklich wie ich damit werfen sollte..


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt..?
> Mit Line Guard komme ich so garnicht zurecht - ich wüsste auch nicht wirklich wie ich damit werfen sollte..


Mehr als 4m komm ich nicht raus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Vielleicht weil Du nicht Musst..?
Ihr habt mich Vorgestern wieder so verrückt gemacht mit eurem ständigen Gerede über die Herrlichkeit der Pin, dass ich Gestern, auf dem Balkon meiner Schwiegermutter, schonmal vormontiert habe...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mache ich eigentlich nie, weil ich das für eine Unart halte..
Hat sich auch nicht rentiert, weil ich, Profi der ich bin, das hier vergessen habe..:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Heute schaffe ich das.... ganz sicher.. .
Nicht dass ich ernsthaft den Fischen nachstellen wollte, da müsste ich Zeit und Spot wohl anders wählen, aber mal wieder mit der Pin üben ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt - sonst ende ich auch noch bei unter 4m ... .
Euch Allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Sonntag..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Mehr als 4m komm ich nicht raus.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Beim stationären Posenfischen, in ufernahen Bereichen, ziehe ich zwischen den untersten Rutenringen gerne einfach ein paar Klänge Schnur entsprechend weit heraus. Diese halte ich einzeln mit den Fingern der linken Hand, schlenze die Montage dann heraus und gebe die Schnur frei. Das schaut zugegeben etwas nach Augsburger Puppenkiste bzw. nicht sehr elegant aus aber es funktioniert.

Je nach Uferbewuchs, sonst fängt man sich mit dieser Methode schnell ein paar Gräser oder aber Sträucher ein, kann man so doch eine gute Menge Schnur von der Centrepin oder Grundrolle auf's Wasser bringen. 4 Meter sollten bei einer entsprechend langen Rute eigentlich immer drin sein. Gibt man zum Ende der Wurfphase hin noch etwas Zug auf die Spule, ähnlich wie beim Wallis Cast, holt man relativ einfach noch etwas mehr Reichweite heraus. Vielleicht probierst du das einmal aus?


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Beim stationären Posenfischen, in ufernahen Bereichen, ziehe ich zwischen den untersten Rutenringen gerne einfach ein paar Klänge Schnur entsprechend weit heraus. Diese halte ich einzeln mit den Fingern der linken Hand, schlenze die Montage dann heraus und gebe die Schnur frei. Das schaut zugegeben etwas nach Augsburger Puppenkiste bzw. nicht sehr elegant aus aber es funktioniert.
> 
> Je nach Uferbewuchs, sonst fängt man sich mit dieser Methode schnell ein paar Gräser oder aber Sträucher ein, kann man so doch eine gute Menge Schnur von der Centrepin oder Grundrolle auf's Wasser bringen. 4 Meter sollten bei einer entsprechend langen Rute eigentlich immer drin sein. Gibt man zum Ende der Wurfphase hin noch etwas Zug auf die Spule, ähnlich wie beim Wallis Cast, holt man relativ einfach noch etwas mehr Reichweite heraus. Vielleicht probierst du das einmal aus?


Ich meine, ich habe auch schon 5m geschafft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Es geht voran, also viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser, Jason!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich habe auch schon 5m geschafft.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wie damals - bei den Bundesjugendspielen.


----------



## Jason

Hat sich doch noch gelohnt. 72er Spiegler an der Swing Tip. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dann pack ich mal zusammen und fahre zufrieden Heim. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Petri Jason!
Da kannst du wirklich zufrieden nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Trotta

@rhinefisher : Ein alter Freund fischt mit der Pin am Rhein. Normalerweise kommt er mit dem Loop Cast, wie ihn @Bankside Dreamer empfiehlt, gut aus. Der ist einfach und tüdelneutral. Ich greif dazu mit Daumen und Zeigefinger um den Leitring und schließe die Finger zu einem Ring, dann hat man zwei Schnurklänge, die man entflutschungssicher abziehen kann. Nur mit dem Vorschlag, am Ende de Wurfs noch die Pin in Bewegung zu setzen wär ich am Anfang vorsichtig, das muss man geübt haben. Er befischt meistens die Drift die Buhne entlang Richtung Ufer oder umgekehrt, das scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Das muss natürlich unter uns bleiben: Um Perückenfrust vorzubeugen hab ich die Montage anfangs nach Stippermanier auf 3,5m vorgebunden und dann Schlaufe in Schlaufe oder per Grinnerknoten mit der Hauptschnur verbunden. Im Fall einer Perücke schneidet man einfach den Tüdel raus und spart sich so Ausloten und Neumontage.


----------



## skyduck

Da sitz ich an der Ruhr ( Bericht folgt) und auf einmal steht jemand mit „Hallo Dirk“ hinter mir. Hat mich doch @Skott an Hand meiner Fotos erkannt.  So klein kann die Welt sein... Netten Talk gemacht, dann ist er mit Frau und Hund weiter....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri, @Jason! Das ist doch mal ein doller Brummer. Ein richtig schöner Fisch!


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Da sitz ich an der Ruhr ( Bericht folgt) und auf einmal steht jemand mit „Hallo Dirk“ hinter mir. Hat mich doch @Skott an Hand meiner Fotos erkannt.  So klein kann die Welt sein... Netten Talk gemacht, dann ist er mit Frau und Hund weiter....


Das war sehr schön, dich persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben...
Wir hatten dich schon vom anderen Ufer aus gesehen, ich habe dann zu meiner Frau gesagt, dass das die Stelle von deinem Bild gestern sein müsste und wenn ich bei Erreichen deines Angelplatzes ein Fahrrad mit Hänger feststellen würde, ich dich mit "Hallo Dirk" ansprechen würde...
Ich war gespannt auf dein Gesicht, das ja dann auch Rätsel und Erstaunen verriet...
Was mir nur fehlte, war dein Jacky, mit dem hatte ich fest gerechnet...


----------



## Kochtopf

Skott schrieb:


> Das war sehr schön, dich persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben...
> Wir hatten dich schon vom anderen Ufer aus gesehen, ich habe dann zu meiner Frau gesagt, dass das die Stelle von deinem Bild gestern sein müsste und wenn ich bei Erreichen deines Angelplatzes ein Fahrrad mit Hänger feststellen würde, ich dich mit "Hallo Dirk" ansprechen würde...
> Ich war gespannt auf dein Gesicht, das ja dann auch Rätsel und Erstaunen verriet...
> Was mir nur fehlte, war dein Jacky, mit dem hatte ich fest gerechnet...


So ein spontanes miniükeltreffen hat viel schönes!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> So ein spontanes miniükeltreffen hat viel schönes!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> # Häkeln
> Das erinnert mich ungut an die erste Woche in der Schule überhaupt. Der Handarbeits Pinguin verteilte Stricklieseln und ich weigerte mich kategorisch sie auch nur anzufassen. Es sei Weibskram und mit dem vergeude ich nicht meine Zeit. Der Pinguin scheuerte mir eine und ich trat nach ihr ... so begann meine schillernde, aber höchst zweifelhafte Karriere als Schulbub.


Ach guck mal an, echte Auseinandersetzungen mit Lehrern, kommt mir bekannt vor 

Für mich war es mal ein großer mentaler Sieg über eine alte Zicke Lehrerin "nach alter (Nazi-)Schule", beim Eckenstehen und immer noch weiter bissige Bemerkungen machen, und dann nach einer heftigen Ohrfeige schlagen mit dem Kopf gegen die Heizungskante, was zu einer roten Riesenbeule und Zähne zusammenbeißen führte
Diese "Kriegsverletzung" habe ich dann stolz herumgetragen, und intuitiv maximal medial ausgeschlachtet    und eskaliert, Eltern, Direx usw.
Erfolg war Wechsel der Klasse (da war zwischenzeitlich sogar eine beliebte Lehrerin  an die Schule mir nachgewechselt) , die alte Zicke Lehrerin machte führderhin weiten Bogen und wurde nie wieder in die Klasse zugeteilt, ging dann auch bald, und nie wieder hat mich jemand derart angefasst.
Gut, da gab es auch noch mehr, um nie wieder auch von älteren Schülern angefasst und in den Schwitzkasten genommen zu werden, Rangelleien waren derzeit noch an der Schultagesordnung.

Stricklieseln und Fadenhäkeln fand ich recht schnell nützlich, man konnte aus dem alten unnützen Weibskram und der albernen Strickwolle etc.
sehr schöne und elastisch stabile Seile  herstellen, sei es nur um andere optimal zu fesseln ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir ja so ein Glücksrad zu Hause hinstellen mit den Nägeln am Rand. Bilder aufkleben und drehen und bei einem leeren Feld mußt Du zu Hause bleiben.


Klasse Heinz , du hast gerade wichtige Elemente der Angler-Glückrad-App skizziert,
dazu muss man dann noch nichtmal was groß bauen und ausdrucken, sondern wird z.B. direkt an die eigenen Erfolgsmeldungen und Protokolle und das "Schmackhaftmachen" geleitet, also am besten vorhandene tolle Einsatz- und Fangfotos.
Auch größere kombinatorische Aufwände von z.B. Rutencombo-Sets und Paarungen Rute+Rolle lassen sich so gut lösen, selbst die Auswahl für Angelreisen scheint machbar.

Ich hatte schon vor 30 Jahren haargenau solch' Idee, bei Freundin steht vor wohlbefüllten platzenden Kleiderschränken mit dem Hilferuf:
"Ich weiß nicht, was soll ich denn anziehen!?"


----------



## Hecht100+

Das mit dem weiblichen Kleiderschrank, da ist das Glücksrad doch einen Nobelpreis wert. 
Und mit Handarbeitslehrerinnen, mein Ältester hatte vor 25 Jahren auch so einen Disput wegen einer selbstgemachten Kordel, die nicht so ganz rund war. Also Abends dann nach der Arbeit mit Metabo und einem krummen Nagel eine neue Kordel gedrillt, und am nächsten Tag war er Liebling der Lehrerin wegen der Gleichmäßigkeit. Ich bekomme heute noch Lachanfaelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe (hatte) das allergrößte Problem bei Kunstködern, welche soll ich mit ans Wasser nehmen? Vor allem ohne unter der Rucksacklast zusammenzubrechen?
Dagegen sind Rute/Rolle, Kleidung etc. wirklich sehr einfach, das geht geht schon mit einer Checkliste.
Bei Kunstködern wie auch bei Haken & Montagen hilft in der Tat schon Erfahrungswerte, sammeln von den Erfolgen z.B.
Jetzt kann ich schauen, welche Sachen ich die letzten 3 Jahre dort verwendet habe und bin schon mal vielfach entschlussfreudiger!

Aber bis ich Wuemmehunters detaillierte Angelprotokolle  erreiche, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern!


----------



## Andal

Im Grunde genommen benutze ich diese Saison genau 3 Kombos. Der Rest steht arbeitslos herum.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle Fänger!!! @Jason ein Karpfen an der Swingtip macht natürlich richtig Spass.

Nachdem ich mich heute tatsächlich um halb sechs aus dem Bett gewälzt habe, konnte ich heute endlich die Drennan Ledgermaster einweihen. Ich muss gestehen, dass hier die 1000er Shimano doch etwas lütt ist und sich nicht so ganz stimmig anfühlt aber auch die erstandene ABU Cardinal passt da nicht wirklich zu. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.
Die Rute ist von der Dymnamik und der Aktion echt sensationell. Beim ersten Wurf war ich total überrascht wie weit und flüssig das 20g Blei geflogen ist. Diese Rute war echt ein super Tip und ich bin absolut happy mit ihr.
Ich habe wieder mit Currymaden und Mais gefischt, abwechselnd mit bomb und Drennan Mini Feeder bomb (16g).

Ich weiß nicht woran es heute lag, den Currymaden oder etwa Ehrfurcht vor der Drennan? Ich habe tatsächlich den ganzen Tag (also bis 15 Uhr) nur eine einzige Grundel gefangen.

Entschneidert wurde die Drennan mit einem für die Ruhr herrlichen Rotauge:







Danach entfaltete die Ledgermaster erstmal richtig ihre Magie und zauberte einen schönen Fisch nach den anderen aus dem Wasser. Als nächstes kam ein kleines Döbelchen zum Vorschein, was mich besonders gefreut hat. Danach kam ein Ükel, zwei weitere kleine Döbel einige kleine und auch ein paar schöne Rotaugen zum Vorschein. Als Unikat kam noch ein Minibarsch auf Mais und ein halbstarker auf Maden. Insgesamt waren es ca. 30 Fische. Meine mitgeschleppte Giftküche für den Methodfeeder kam auf Grund der Kurzweiligkeit nur kurz zum  Einsatz. So macht one rod fishing Spaß.
Der Tag war echt toll und die Rute war einfach sensationell. On Top gab es auch noch netten Besuch. Ich freue mich aufs nächste mal, vielleicht versuch ich es mal mit Tulip und Curry gezielt auf Döbel, es scheinen ja welche da zu sein...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Jason

Ein kleiner Bericht vom heutigen Sonntag. Eigentlich wollte ich im 4:00Uhr aus den Federn. Aber da es gestern wegen einer Feier recht Spät wurde, bin ich eine Stunde später aufgestanden. 6:15Uhr am Wasser angekommen, habe ich damit begonnen mein Basislager aufzubauen. Es war in der Früh sehr nebelig, aber dafür sehr still, was ich liebe.
Als erstes montierte ich die erste Combo, wie ich sie beim letzten Ansitz auch hatten. Die Kennet Perfection mit der Abu Cardinal 66 mit Swingtipspitze. Da ich ja leider in der Vergangenheit viele Vorfachabrisse hatte, habe ich mir in Vorfeld selber Vorfächer gebunden. 4er Öhrhaken an Kevlar Vorfach gebunden. Und der Plan ist letztendlich aufgegangen. Den Haken bestückte ich mit Mais und einem Tauwurm. Aber lange Zeit tat sich nichts an der Rute.
Gegen Mittag fing dann aber fürchterlich die Bremse an zu surren. Der Anhieb saß perfekt und ich hatte einen von den großen Kameraden am Haken, die ich schon einige male verloren hatte. Natürlich war ich sehr nervös. Mit dieser Splitcane angelte ich zum zweiten mal und jetzt hing so ein Koloss an ihr. Aber alles gut gegangen. Nach 10 Minuten
hatte ich den 72er Spiegelkarpfen im Kescher. Die Rute hat mit der Rolle gute Arbeit geleistet.  Aber ich merkte mal wieder, dass mein Kescher zu klein war. Werde die Woche in ein Angelgeschäft fahren, ca. 40 Minuten fahrt, und mir was größeres besorgen. Eine Abhakmatte wird auch gleich gekauft.




Die Noriscona hat auch ihr Debüt hinter sich. So ein Karpfen hätte ich der 90 Jahre alten Rute nicht zugetraut. Zum leichten Posenfischen ist sie optimal. Allerdings muss man mit der alten Achsrolle aufpassen.  Nach meinem halben Wallis Cast , habe zum Ende fast 6m geschafft, muss man immer drauf achten, dass die Schnur nicht an irgendeiner Kante oder Schraube fest hängt, bevor man etwas einkurbelt. Für weite Würfe ist die Rolle nicht geeignet. Für das Grundfischen an kleinen Flüssen ist sie besser aufgehoben. Es war ein Versuch wert und ich habe gut gefangen mit dieser Combo. Plötzen von 4-18cm. Und das in rauen Mengen. 






Über eine Stunde war an der Oberfläche der Teufel los. Das begann aber erst, als die sonne höher stand. 
Ich wünsche euch allen, die am Wasser waren Petri Heil und kommt gut in die neue Woche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Was für schöne Bilder und tolle Berichte,,
Bei mir lief es eher nicht so ganz super..
Am Freitag hatte ich schon ganz schön abgeloosed - erster Wurf kleinfingerlange Grundel, zweiter Wurf Tüddel. dritter Wurf kleinfingerlangen Ukelei, vierter Wuerf Tüddel und Abriss..
Gestern.. na ja .. wisst ihr ja... keine Köder und so...
Und Heute, nochmal na ja... . Es lies sich aushalten.. .





Und wieder verhöhnten mich Grundel und Rapfen (!) in Aquariengröße.
Mit 8gr Pose ließ es sich mit der Pin sehr schön werfen, aber diese Kurbelei bis man seine Leine dem Fluß wieder entrissen hat....
Gepäck hatte ich nicht viel dabei - sollte ja bloß Spaß machen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach  ja - was sehr unschön war: Es war mir nicht möglich, ein 1,6gr Dinsmores auf 0,15er Stroft Fluorocarbon dauerhaft zum halten zu bringen...


----------



## geomas

Ha, Leute, dann war das heute wohl der Tag der Schwingspitze!

@Jason - ein ganz herzliches Petri ins Zwergenland! Super Karpfen - und dann an so nem klassischen Gerät. Besser gehts doch kaum.

@skyduck - danke für den tollen Bericht - super, daß sich die Drennan so gut gemacht hat. Das freut mich wirklich sehr.
Petri zu den schönen Fängen und klar - so ein Mini-Ükeltreffen mit @Skott hebt das „Anglerboarden” doch noch mal auf ein anderes Niveau.

@rhinefisher - sieht gut aus bei Dir am Wasser, den Kühltürmen zum Trotz. 
Schade, daß kein stämmigerer Rheinbewohner sich an Deiner Pin gemeldet hat.


----------



## geomas

Tja, nach ein paar heißen Stunden im Rutenwald und der angrenzenden Kleinteil-Schlucht überraschte mich Vaddern mit der Frage, ob wir beide mal Barsche blinkern könnten heute Abend. Er ist ja hier am Fluß ja großgeworden und ich hatte ihn oft nach einer gemeinsamen Angelsession gefragt. Also Blinkern.

War ein schöner Abend zusammen, ohne dicke Fische (nur lütte Kammschupper) und den geplanten Ansitz mit Feederchair hole ich die kommenden Tage nach.
Nach Betrachten der Fotos von Dirk möchte ich unbedingt mal gut „organisiert” grundangeln mit Köder auf dem Tablett und so.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri Heil euch allen !
Ich habe heute früh die beginnende senile Bettflucht genutzt um vor der großen Hitze am Wasser zu sein und habe es wirklich geschafft, noch vor Sonnenaufgang am Kanal zu sitzen.
Die Fische wurden heute mit feststehender Pose an der Matchrute eingeladen mal kurz die Welt oberhalb der Wasserlinie zu besuchen. Als Köder kam das gute alte Sandwich - Toast zum Einsatz ( auch weil einfach kaum was andres da war) 
Die Stimmung am Wasser war wundervoll.  Norbert Nutria schwamm noch ein paar Bahnen,  die Kraniche kranichten auf dem Feld und auch die kleine Brandmaus, an deren Uferabschnitt ich sitzen darf, frank sich über ein kleines Frühstück.
Es dauerte auch nicht lange bis die erste Mini- Plötze sich todesmutig auf die Brotflocke stürzte. Danach kamen noch einige Güstern, alle so um die 25 - 30 cm. Die Größe macht an feinem Geschirr schon Spaß.
Kurz vor 8 Uhr gab es direkt vor meinen Füßen einen großen Schwall, ein lautes Klatschen unddie versammelte Fischgemeinde floh in alle Richtungen. Irgendwann muss ich dem Unruhestifter mal auf die Schuppen rücken. Danach war natürlich erstmal Ruhe und es wurde mir auch zu warm.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, nach ein paar heißen Stunden im Rutenwald und der angrenzenden Kleinteil-Schlucht überraschte mich Vaddern mit der Frage, ob wir beide mal Barsche blinkern könnten heute Abend. Er ist ja hier am Fluß ja großgeworden und ich hatte ihn oft nach einer gemeinsamen Angelsession gefragt. Also Blinkern.
> 
> War ein schöner Abend zusammen, ohne dicke Fische (nur lütte Kammschupper) und den geplanten Ansitz mit Feederchair hole ich die kommenden Tage nach.
> Nach Betrachten der Fotos von Dirk möchte ich unbedingt mal gut „organisiert” grundangeln mit Köder auf dem Tablett und so.


Lieber geo, so von Vollchaoten zu einem mutmaßlichen Teilchaoten - so gut organisierte Sachen sehen toll aus aber neigen dazu, binnen dreier Ansitz zum Äquivalent von einem taktischen Falteimer zu werden. Be forewarned!


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri Heil euch allen !
> Ich habe heute früh die beginnende senile Bettflucht genutzt um vor der großen Hitze am Wasser zu sein und habe es wirklich geschafft, noch vor Sonnenaufgang am Kanal zu sitzen.
> Die Fische wurden heute mit feststehender Pose an der Matchrute eingeladen mal kurz die Welt oberhalb der Wasserlinie zu besuchen. Als Köder kam das gute alte Sandwich - Toast zum Einsatz ( auch weil einfach kaum was andres da war)
> Die Stimmung am Wasser war wundervoll.  Norbert Nutria schwamm noch ein paar Bahnen,  die Kraniche kranichten auf dem Feld und auch die kleine Brandmaus, an deren Uferabschnitt ich sitzen darf, frank sich über ein kleines Frühstück.
> Es dauerte auch nicht lange bis die erste Mini- Plötze sich todesmutig auf die Brotflocke stürzte. Danach kamen noch einige Güstern, alle so um die 25 - 30 cm. Die Größe macht an feinem Geschirr schon Spaß.
> Kurz vor 8 Uhr gab es direkt vor meinen Füßen einen großen Schwall, ein lautes Klatschen unddie versammelte Fischgemeinde floh in alle Richtungen. Irgendwann muss ich dem Unruhestifter mal auf die Schuppen rücken. Danach war natürlich erstmal Ruhe und es wurde mir auch zu warm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353337


Ein Bild, wie aus den Tropen.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @rutilus69 - danke für den Bericht vom idyllischen Kanal. Mit Matchrute meinst Du die feine kurze Commercial-King?
Habe heute meine einzige kurze Matche in der Hand gehabt - es wird mal wieder Zeit, das feine Teil ans Wasser zu bringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nach Betrachten der Fotos von Dirk möchte ich unbedingt mal gut „organisiert” grundangeln mit Köder auf dem Tablett und so.


Wenn nicht du, wer dann ...
oder so ähnlich. 

Wobei das kultiviert auf Tablett schon den fundamentalen Nachteil des Tabletts an sich hat, das muss irgendwie mit.
Selbst als Autofahrer muss das rangeschleppt werden, wenn man nicht treckermäßig über die Flur treckern kann oder darf.
Fahrradfahrer oder Fußgangster ... ja ne iss klar.
Erstaunlicherweise stelle ich immer wieder fest, 
dass der Fischerfolg eher umgekehrt proportional zur Menge an Getackle und Zubehör verläuft! 

Oder jemand anders bringt das alles mit inkl. Mobilküche und transportiert, das ist echt wunderfein!


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Norbert Nutria schwamm noch ein paar Bahnen,  die Kraniche kranichten auf dem Feld und auch die kleine Brandmaus, an deren Uferabschnitt ich sitzen darf, frank sich über ein kleines Frühstück.



Für diesen Satz kriegst Du neben dem fälligen Petri ein Extrabussi vom alten Minimax!
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Fängern des Wochenendes ein herzliches Gemeinschaftspetri und bedanke mich für die vielen schönen Berichte, die mir mein chillen im Gartenstuhl von einer Erleichterung zum Haochgenuss gemacht haben, aber @Jason S Dickikarpfen am Classicotackle ist ja wohl mal ne Sensation, 
Hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Bild, wie aus den Tropen.


So einen kleinen Standortnachteil hat das Rheinangelwasser nun doch 
(siehe oben)


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn nicht du, wer dann ...
> oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Wobei das kultiviert auf Tablett schon den fundamentalen Nachteil des Tabletts an sich hat, das muss irgendwie mit.
> Selbst als Autofahrer muss das rangeschleppt werden, wenn man nicht treckermäßig über die Flur treckern kann oder darf.
> Fahrradfahrer oder Fußgangster ... ja ne iss klar.
> Erstaunlicherweise stelle ich immer wieder fest,
> dass der Fischerfolg eher umgekehrt proportional zur Menge an Getackle und Zubehör verläuft!
> 
> Oder jemand anders bringt das alles mit inkl. Mobilküche und transportiert, das ist echt wunderfein!



Haha, soviel mehr an „Tackle” ist es gar nicht, was ich mit dem Feederchair-Setup gegenüber dem Alltags-Feierabend-Kit ans Wasser zu buckeln hätte. 
Klapphocker und Stativ/Banksticks fallen weg, dafür eben der relativ leichte Feederchair. Das Tablett ist im Sitz während des Transports eingeklemmt.

Habe heute wahrhaft wissenschaftlich alle verfügbaren Köderdosen vermessen und begutachtet. War schon wieder kurz davor, Sachen nachzukaufen. 
Aber mit etwas Umorganisieren und Probieren paßt hoffentlich der bereits verfügbare Kram.





Der Stuhl läßt sich zusammengeklappt incl. Anbauteilen bequem mit dem Gurt tragen, solange man nicht klettern oder durchs Unterholz/Gestrüpp muß.
Dazu kommt ne Umhängetasche, die Rute im schlanken Futteral und der Kescher. Ein Fußweg von 2, max 3km (eben, keine halshohen Brennesselfelder oder tiefe Gräben) traue ich mir damit locker zu.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> aber @Jason S Dickikarpfen am Classicotackle ist ja wohl mal ne Sensation,


Danke Minimax. Ja, das hat echt Fun gemacht. Und da ich ja Urlaub habe, werde ich mich in dieser Woche noch eins, zweimal aus dem Bett quälen, um die Teiche unsicher zu machen. Wenn ich die Zeit habe zum angeln, ist es dort optimal. Bin in 10 Minuten da und die Fangchancen stehen gut. Wird Zeit, dass du dem Zwergenland einen Besuch abstattest. Dann legen wie zusammen los. Natürlich mit Alex.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Bild, wie aus den Tropen.


Echt wahr. Wie im Amazonas.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Danke Minimax. Ja, das hat echt Fun gemacht. Und da ich ja Urlaub habe, werde ich mich in dieser Woche noch eins, zweimal aus dem Bett quälen, um die Teiche unsicher zu machen. Wenn ich die Zeit habe zum angeln, ist es dort optimal. Bin in 10 Minuten da und die Fangchancen stehen gut. Wird Zeit, dass du dem Zwergenland einen Besuch abstattest. Dann legen wie zusammen los. Natürlich mit Alex.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ach, mein Lieber, das weißt du vielleicht garnicht, aber @Kochtopf hatte mich just für dieses Wochenende an die Fulda eingeladen- ich musste absagen, unter Tränen. Ich sehne mich so nach Menschen, und ganz besonders nauch lieben Ükels in diesen trotz heisser Sonne finsteren Zeiten, ein Angeln im Zwergenland mit Dir und el Potto wär so schön.
Ich geh anglerisch völlig vor die Hunde, hab das ganze Wochenende mit der Spinnrute verbracht. Sic transit gloria Minimax.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, mein Lieber, das weißt du vielleicht garnicht, aber @Kochtopf hatte mich just für dieses Wochenende an die Fulda eingeladen- ich musste absagen, unter Tränen. Ich sehne mich so nach Menschen, und ganz besonders nauch lieben Ükels in diesen trotz heisser Sonne finsteren Zeiten, ein Angeln im Zwergenland mit Dir und el Potto wär so schön.
> Ich geh anglerisch völlig vor die Hunde, hab das ganze Wochenende mit der Spinnrute verbracht. Sic transit gloria Minimax.


Ich wusste, dass du Sir Alex absagen musstest. Kann man nichts machen. Aber wir kommen schon noch zusammen.
Und wenn wir nach Berlin kommen müssen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So einen kleinen Standortnachteil hat das Rheinangelwasser nun doch
> (siehe oben)


Hier ist es mir dampfig genug!


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass du Sir Alex absagen musstest. Kann man nichts machen. Aber wir kommen schon noch zusammen.
> Und wenn wir nach Berlin kommen müssen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Dann, liebe Freunde, kommt nicht nach Berlin, sondern in ein kleines Städchen 1,5 Sunden westlich davon, ich komm dazu und wir mieten uns in einer Schäbigen Pension dort ein. Da gibts ein kleines Flüsschen, ein Bach eher, zu dem ich gerne Eure Meinung hätte.
Oder wir treffen uns gleich in der Mitte und wir erkunden gemeinsam die sagenumwobene Barbenregion eines gewissen kreuzförmigen Bundeslandes. Übrigens sind die Wirtshäuser dieses Bundeslandes wesentlich besser als ihr Ruf, nämlich günstig und Gastlich. Das wäre ja die passende Kulisse für "Drei Franzosen in Mitteldeutschland"


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich geh anglerisch völlig vor die Hunde, hab das ganze Wochenende mit der Spinnrute verbracht. Sic transit gloria Minimax.


Mit der leichten und nicht zu kurzen Spinnrute muss man doch nicht eingehen!

Man kommt mit geringstem Aufwand aus, das Wasser kocht eh über vor Leben und wenn man auch  mal Naturköderchen präsentiert, wird die Pause gleich zu einem kleinen Ansitz zwischendurch. Sonst schlendert man halt am Gestade entlang, fischt mal hier und mal dort, lässt St. Peter einen braven Mann sein und die Bandscheiben jubeln, weil es mal ohne Schlepperei und stundenlanges Kauern auf schwindeligen Klappschemeln abgeht.


----------



## Minimax

Ach, lieber @Andal 
das hast Du so schön und mussevoll beschrieben, da sinkt mein Gewissensbarometer um ein paar Grad.


----------



## Andal

Zudem sind die Hundstage eine recht gute und auch nicht gänzlich unpassende Zeit, um dem goldenen Döbel mal anders, als mit den üblichen Methoden nachzustellen. So ein Grashüpfer an der freien Leine ist immer einen Versuch wert. Und  wer die nicht im Original anbieten möchte, die Crickets gibt es auch in tollen künstlichen Varianten... als Kleinstwobbler, aus Gummi, oder künstliche Fliege. Oder ein Drop Shot, mit einem Bündel Maden, so zwischendurch, zwischen Blinkerchen und einem Spinner.

Dann hat auch die Angel keine Langeweile, wenn man sich zur Rast niederlässt - dort im kühlen Schatten der alten Weide.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @rutilus69 - danke für den Bericht vom idyllischen Kanal. Mit Matchrute meinst Du die feine kurze Commercial-King?
> Habe heute meine einzige kurze Matche in der Hand gehabt - es wird mal wieder Zeit, das feine Teil ans Wasser zu bringen.


Dieses mal durfte die Kogha Viper in 4,20m mit.
Eigentlich keine schlechte Rute,  mir ist sie nur einen Tick zu schwabbelig in der Spitze, was bei mir recht schnell zu Tüddel führt wenn ich nicht aufpasse.


----------



## TobBok

Erstmal Petri euch allen zu den den ganzen Fängen!
@rutilus69 - Hammer Bild von der Fluss-Szenerie!

Zum Wochenende (Bilder folgen vllt noch...)
Gestern mit meiner WFT XK-Bone Bolo erste Bolo-Erfahrungen oberhalb eines Wehrs in Celle gesammelt....dort stehen regelmäßig gute Rotaugen, Karpfen und auch die einer oder andere verirrte Schleie.
Für einen ersten Versuch sehe ich innerhalb von einer Stunde 2 Rotaugen, 1 Ukelei (und 12 Grundeln) erst einmal als ordentlichen Erfolg an.
Im Anschluss war dann Zeit die Jugendgruppe in Celle mit zu betreuen - freies Angeln am Jugendteich - habe seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr so viele kleine Rotfedern und Rotaugen gesehen - der Bestand erholt sich dort also auch wieder.
Im Anschluss gings kurzfristig zum Nachtangeln an die Stelle, von der ich zuvor berichtet hatte, an der es regelmäßig zu Auseinandersetzungen mit Nicht-Vereins-Mitgliedern kommt - in der Hoffnung, das es ruhig bleibt. Bis auf ein paar freundliche britische Paddler blieb es still.
Wir saßen zu zweit an, 5 Ruten verteilt über die Breite der Angelstelle.
2 Posen, 3 mal simpel auf Grund. Köder waren Wurmstücke.
Der Graben ist bekannt für seine gesunde und (vor allem auf Grund von Paddlern) auch nachtaktive Population an Karpfen, Schleien und Döbeln.
Das wir von diesem Artenspektrum gar nichts fangen würden, war uns im Vornerein nicht bewusst.....
Stattdessen hatten wir die folgende Ausbeute zwischen 21 und 2 Uhr von Samstag auf Sonntag:
1 Kaulbarsch (wir angelten gefühlt  mitten im Kaulbarsch-Schwarm, gab etliche Fehlbisse)
1 kleiner Aal
2 schöne Stachelritter
und womit wir gar nicht gerechnet hatten in dem kleinen Graben
2 Mini-Waller
Wir haben hier schon öfter gesessen - die Existenz von Aal, Kaulbarsch und Stachelritter war bekannt.
Das hier aber die Kinderstube der Aller-Waller ist, wussten wir nicht.
25 + 33 cm. In der Größe fast schon niedlich....

Am Sonntag gings dann an den MLK zum Jiggen - 1 kleiner Zander über 7 km Strecke hinweg - ernüchternd.


----------



## Mescalero

Was für tolle Berichte! Und Fänge. Ein schallendes „Petri!“ in die Runde.

Gestern abend bei der Heimfahrt sind wir auch ein Stück an der Bleilochtalsperre (Saale) entlang gefahren, da war der Teufel los. Die Ufer dicht besetzt mit Ansitzanglern, auf dem Wasser so viele Boote - es sah ein bisschen aus wie beim Autoscooter. Ein paar SUPper waren auch dabei, die meisten waren aber motorisiert und haben mächtige Hechtruten geschwungen...

Das hat mich im Nachhinein ein bisschen getröstet, dort zumindest hätte ich nicht angeln wollen, dann lieber im Schatten sitzen und stattdessen Kaffee saufen und den Pansen mit Erdbeertorte vollstopfen.


----------



## Tricast

Ich bin unleidlich drauf und gereizt. Ich glaube ich bin stark unterangelt, das ist ja noch schlimmer als unterzuckert. Geht Euch das auch so wenn Ihr länger nicht am Wasser wart und die Angel geschwungen habt? Und am Tackle rumspielen ist auch kein Ersatz für einen Ansitz und beobachten wie die Pose untertaucht oder die Swingtip sich langsam in Bewegung setzt oder auch nur kurz zuppelt. Ich will ans Wasser!

Liebe Grüße an Alle die es geschaft haben und hier so wunderbare Berichte und Bilder eingestellt haben und mir solch eine Seelenpein beschert haben.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Am Freitag hatte ich schon ganz schön abgeloosed - erster Wurf kleinfingerlange Grundel, zweiter Wurf Tüddel. dritter Wurf kleinfingerlangen Ukelei, vierter Wuerf Tüddel und Abriss..



Ach ja - das war natürlich nicht mit der Pin, sondern mit der Stippe..
Manchmal steht man einfach nur staunend neben sich; während es sich mit so einem doch eher schwierigen Teil wie der Pin für mich problemlos fischen lässt, treibt mich ne effe Stippe in den gesteigerten Kinski...

Mensch Heinz - Kopf hoch..!
Irgendwann kannste dich von deiner Susanne auch wieder in Grund und Boden angeln lassen...


----------



## TobBok

Hier zuerst die schönste Bolo-Plötze - klein aber fein! 






Und dann noch Waller Junior - Standesgemäß aufm Zeck-Maßband - hahaha
Der Waller hat übrigens am Ende einer Swingtip rumgespielt, was ihm zum "Verhängnis" wurde.
"Graben-Angelei mit Swingtip auf Wels" - das wäre mal nen neuer Ansatz.
Bis Mama Wels vorbei kommt und die Rute inklusive Rolle hinter sich herschleift (aber ein bissl Schwund gehört ja dazu! )


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast :Heinz, Deine Leiden kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Wir könnten übernächste Woche mal wieder zu therapeutischen Zwecken an die Drepte fahren. Oder Ich hole Dich ab und wir fahren an Eure Teiche? Was hältst Du davon?


----------



## daci7

Der Ükel - hier werden Sie geholfen.


----------



## Mescalero

TobBok schrieb:


> Hier zuerst die schönste Bolo-Plötze - klein aber fein!
> Anhang anzeigen 353343
> 
> 
> Und dann noch Waller Junior - Standesgemäß aufm Zeck-Maßband - hahaha
> Der Waller hat übrigens am Ende einer Swingtip rumgespielt, was ihm zum "Verhängnis" wurde.
> "Graben-Angelei mit Swingtip auf Wels" - das wäre mal nen neuer Ansatz.
> Bis Mama Wels vorbei kommt und die Rute inklusive Rolle hinter sich herschleift (aber ein bissl Schwund gehört ja dazu! )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353344


Klasse Wels! Die Amis wären happy mit dem Fang, ich glaube die meisten Catfish sind nicht viel größer als dieser.


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klasse Wels! Die Amis wären happy mit dem Fang, ich glaube die meisten Catfish sind nicht viel größer als dieser.


Ich bin auch mega happy.
Erstens sind Überraschungen immer was feines. Zweitens haben wir (mein Angelkumpane und ich) wieder etwas Neues gelernt.
Drittens - wo 30 cm Waller rumkurven, sind sicherlich auch etwas Größere Welse unterwegs. So einer um die 50-70 cm macht auch eine gute Figur in der Küche.
Pose, Köfi auf Grund. 

Zum Thema "Amis" - ein guter Freund von mir, der gute James, ist Welsangler in Pennsylvania, ich kriege regelmäßig so Welsfänge auf mein Handy.
Bullhead Catfish (3 eigene Arten, bei uns umgangsprachlich zum "Katzenwels" zusammengefasst) werden so bis 40 cm groß.
Channel Catfish - der getüpfelte Gabelwels wird bis 1,20 Meter groß, regelmäßig werden 8+ Kilo Fische gefangen.
Und der letzte in seiner Region gezielt beangelte Wels ist der Flachkopfwels, bis zu 1,5 Meter lang, wird regelmäßig in 1 Meter plus gefangen.

Aber der Bullhead Catfish ist als beliebtester Speisefisch etwa in der 30 cm Range regelmäßig gefangen.
Gibt sicherlich regional noch andere Fische, aber aus der PA-Area krieg ich ständig Bilde.r...


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri an Alle fänger des Wochenendes....
Wieder mal schöne Berichte und Bilder dabei.


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an alle, war ja wieder schwer was los am Wochenende.
Für mich hatte sich am Sonntag auch ein Angelfenster aufgetan, also dem Tiefkühlschrank einem Beutel Futterreste entnommen (hatte für die Donau viel zu viel angemixt) und dann im Nebel ab zum Altwasser. Da es windstill war, wollte ich mal wieder mit der Pose angeln, als Zweitrute wurde ein Method/Hybrid-Feeder ausgelegt. 







die Fotos sind nach der Angelsession entstanden, hatte beim fast keine ruhige Minute aber dazu später mehr.
Der Method-Feeder wurde mit einem Ananas-Dumble bestückt und dann an der rechten Seite um dem Busch herumgeschlenzt, keine 10 Meter weit.
Das hantieren an dem Platz war ein bisschen knifflig, da abschüssig und alles nass und rutschig vom ergiebigen Regen am Vortag. 
Dann wollte ich mich in Ruhe ans ausbleiben der Pose machen, soweit kam ich aber nicht mal den schon ruckte und wippte es an der Zweitrute 
Also Rute aus dem Halter, eingekurbelt und zum Vorschein kam ein kleiner Brassen, grad dass er den Dumbel reingebracht hat.




Mit einem dicken Grinsen dachte ich nur "schon mal entnscheidert", und schlenzte den Method wieder raus. Diesmal konnte ich wenigstens die Pose und Bleie fertig anbringen als wieder die Zweitrute einen Tanz aufführte. Dachte mir nur "was geht denn hier ab".
Wieder ein kleiner Brassen, der sich nach dem Abhaken auch gekonnt mit einem Schwanzschlag selbst ins Wasser verabschiedete. 
Jetzt ließ ich die Rute aber mal draußen, dass ich wenigstens in Ruhe ausloten konnte, eigentlich wollte ich ja mit der Pose angeln 
Ich entschied mich für eine Entfernung in 15 m und baute meinen Futterplatz auf. Der erste Köder am Haken war eine Wurm/Mais kombi. Auch die andere Rute wurde wieder zu Wasser gelassen. 
Es dauerte nicht lange dann ging die Pose auf Wanderschaft, aber der erste Anhieb ging daneben. 
Aber der nächste saß und ein weiterer kleiner Brassen ließ sich überlisten. Bevor ich wieder auswerfen konnte wippte und zuckte auch schon wieder die andere Rute, "was für ein Streß" dachte ich mir lachend.
So ging es ein paar mal hin und her und dann war mal für 15 min Ruhe, dass ließ mich ein bisschen durchschnaufen. 8 Fische in der ersten halben Stunde waren nicht schlecht für meine Verhältnisse, hatte ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht. 
Und dann führte die Zweitrute einen Veitstanz auf und die Bremse fing an zu singen. Also Rute genommen und den Tanz angenommen, er dauerte nicht lange und es ließ sich ein dicker Giebel einnetzen 




Jetzt war ich richtig baff und war wirklich am überlegen, ob ich die Posenrute nicht einpacken sollte. Bei mir war auch irgendwie der Rhytmus raus, die nächste Anschläge an der Matchrute habe ich dann verdaddelt und dann ist es passiert.... zu heftig angeschlagen, die Montage fliegt mir entgegen und vertüddelt sich um die Zweitrute. Kurz mal geflucht und sich die Bescherung angesehen. Nach 5 min habe ich aber aufgegeben, da war nix mit entwirren. Also Montage komplett abgeschnitten und die Matchrute eingepackt. Ich hatte ja noch für Notfälle die leichte Feederrute dabei und wollte die auspacken. 
Währenddessen der nächste Veitstanz an der Methodrute und zum Vorschein kam ein schöner Brassen.




Aber jetzt wollte ich mich auf die Feederrute allein konzentrieren, also wurde der Method eingepackt. Der Angelplatz am Busch blieb der gleiche und ich probierte noch ein paar andere Köder aus, auf Maden gab es noch zwei drei Brassen




und dann noch den wohl kuriosesten Beifang in meinem Anglerleben 




Das Panzertier hat sich ein Madenbündel schmecken lassen, war ein ganz schöner Kampf bis ich den Haken wieder draussen hatte. 
Um kurz nach elf ging dann dass Grundfutter aus und ich packte verschwitzt aber hochzufrieden meine Sachen zusammen. 
Aber in Zukunft werden ich mich auch auf das Method-Feeder konzentrieren. Muss mal wieder meinen Tackle-Dealer aufsuchen


----------



## Tricast

@Racklinger : Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht und die Schönen Fotos. Den Giebel finde ich wünderschön, sind einfach schöne Fische, wie auch die Schleie oder der Bauernkarpfen. 

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

@Racklinger 
Petri Heil zum Panzerdöbel, das ist wirklich ein bemerkenswerter Erfolg! Auch die Brassen und Giebel natürlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erstmal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern.

Der ulkigste Fang ist aber eindeutig die Schildkröte.

Sowas soll ja gelegentlich vorkommen aber das gesicht des Anglers würde ich echt gern mal sehen bei einem solchen Fang.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Racklinger: Petri, lieber Racklinger. Das war ja ein denkwürdiger Angeltag für Dich. Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos! Ne Schildkröte auf Made, das erlebt man auch nicht alle Tage. Ich bin ja aktuell auch damit beschäftigt, mich ins Method-Feedern einzuarbeiten, das sehr viel anspruchsvoller ist, als es auf den ersten Blick aussieht. Ich bin jedenfalls nach einigen vorzeigbaren Fische wirklich angetan. Weil wir erst kürzlich die Debatte hatten: ich Habe gerade Bleie und Mould von Korum ausprobiert. Das Blei mit Futter und Köder lässt sich aus der passende Mould auch ohne „Gleitmittel“ ganz hervorragend aus der Form mit Drückmechanismus lösen.
Eine andere Frage, die mich gerade umtreibt, ist die nach der Schnur. Ab welchen Distanzen setzt ihr Gefochtene ein? Ich habe am See teilweise auf 30 m gefischt und da war die Mono ein Gummiband.


----------



## Racklinger

Also beim normalen feedern wird meistens so ab 50 m mit geflochtener gefischt. Ist halt Geschmackssache, ich glaube @feederbrassen fischt nur Mono, egal welche Entfernung. 
Beim Method wird ja meistens mit selbsthakeffekt gefischt, von daher ist die Dehnung egal für die Bissanzeige.


----------



## TobBok

@Racklinger - Petri zu den Fängen.

@Wuemmehunter - ein gutes Method Futter sollte mMn auch ohne Mould schon gut formbar sein. Ich vergesse das Teil immer zuhause....Handfläche auf, reindrücken, fertisch 

#SchnurBeimFeedern
Ist abhängig vom Gelände, Wurfgewicht, Untergrund etc
Ganz oft belasse ich es einfach bei Monofile...bin zu faul umzuspulen.


----------



## geomas

Na das lief ja bombig bei Dir, lieber @Racklinger 
 - herzliches Petri zu den Brassen, dem wunderschönen dicken Giebel und dem „Panzerdöbel”.
Toller Bericht, macht richtig Lust aufs Method-Feedern!


----------



## geomas

Auch dem Sprtsfrnd @TobBok ein herzliches Petri zum Swingtip-Wels. fetzt - neulich hatte schon der gute @rustaweli (hoffentlich gehts ihm gut) einen Silurus an der superfeinen Picker und jetzt Du an der Schwinge. Ja was kommt als nächstes? Ahh, ich ahne es - Sör Alex stippt eins der urigen Breitmäuler.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, soviel mehr an „Tackle” ist es gar nicht, was ich mit dem Feederchair-Setup gegenüber dem Alltags-Feierabend-Kit ans Wasser zu buckeln hätte.
> Klapphocker und Stativ/Banksticks fallen weg, dafür eben der relativ leichte Feederchair. Das Tablett ist im Sitz während des Transports eingeklemmt.
> 
> Habe heute wahrhaft wissenschaftlich alle verfügbaren Köderdosen vermessen und begutachtet. War schon wieder kurz davor, Sachen nachzukaufen.
> Aber mit etwas Umorganisieren und Probieren paßt hoffentlich der bereits verfügbare Kram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Stuhl läßt sich zusammengeklappt incl. Anbauteilen bequem mit dem Gurt tragen, solange man nicht klettern oder durchs Unterholz/Gestrüpp muß.
> Dazu kommt ne Umhängetasche, die Rute im schlanken Futteral und der Kescher. Ein Fußweg von 2, max 3km (eben, keine halshohen Brennesselfelder oder tiefe Gräben) traue ich mir damit locker zu.


so mache ich es im Prinzip auch. Da ich mir über Jahre ein umfangreicheres Korum System zugelegt habe, kann man den Stuhl auch noch mit dem Rucksack kombinieren und auf den Rücken tragen. Je weiter der Weg je mehr kann man halt weglassen. Zusätzlich habe ich dann noch einen Korum Supra lite Chair für die Härtefälle der wiegt dann nur 2,5 kg wenn es drauf ankommt. Auch der ist dann in Kombination mit dem Rucksack möglich. Bei Wetterschutz gilt dasselbe je nach Länge und Weg stehen der Supralite Shelter oder der Dayshelter zur Verfügung.
Da ich bis zu 80% nur Nachts geangelt habe bin ich ein Ordnungs-Fetischist und weiß halt gerne immer blind wo was genau griffbereit ist.

Aber ich gebe @Nordlichtangler natürlich recht, es gibt viele Zeitgenossen denen ist der Style und der Aufbau am Ufer das Wichtigste und das Können ,Wissen und Natur verstehen zweitrangig. Ich habe aber auch in der Tat keine Probleme mit einen Isomattenfetzen und einer kleinen Umhängetasche loszuziehen wenn es sein muss. Wenn ich es aber bequem und funktionell haben kann sage ich nicht nein, mehr Fische fängt man dadurch allerdings nicht, es sei denn man ist im Wettkampfmodus wo es einfach auch um Zeitersparnis geht.
Da ich faul bin und das lange Auf- und Ab-bauen eigentlich hasse, versuche ich immer so zu kombinieren so viel Komfort wie möglich mit so wenig Arbeit wie möglich hinzubekommen.

VG
Dirk


----------



## geomas

^ meine meist abendlichen Kurz-Ansitze am Fluß nebenan dienen ja in erster Linie der Entspannung am Wasser.
Mit Feederchair und „Bait-Waiter” hoffe ich, die mir leider gegebene Unrast ein wenig bremsen zu können.
Ziel wäre es, die kurze Abendsession mal komplett im Sitzen zu absolvieren.

Die Angelausflüge aufs Land stehen meist unter einem anderen Stern, da bin ich typischerweise mobiler und der Feederchair fehl am Platze.
Aber hier und da könnte der Bait-Waiter nützlich sein.


----------



## Mescalero

@Wuemmehunter 
Meine Method-Feederei hat bisher immer mit Mono stattgefunden. Allerdings nur im See, nicht im Fluss. Die maximalen Entfernungen würde ich bei 40m ansetzen oder etwas mehr. Mir taugt die Gummischnur jedenfalls.

Ich bin übrigens immer noch vollkommen überzeugt von den billigen Browning Black Magic Feedern; es gibt sie in allen möglichen Gewichtsklassen, das Futter bleibt wo es soll und gut aus der Form bekommt man es auch, selbst wenn es zu klebrig oder zu trocken ist.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Sör Alex stippt eins der urigen Breitmäuler.


Und drill ihn mit der Pin bis zur Handlandung


----------



## Andal

Schon der Alte Fritze meinte, dass jeder nach seiner Fassong selig werden möge.

Mir ist neben dem notwendigen Angelzeug vor allem ein bequemer Sitz immer wichtiger. Und seit ich vom @Tricast den Fox Recliner habe, denke ich, besser wäre nur noch eine Möbelspdition und ein Stressless Fernsehsessel. 

In der Sprache meiner Väter ist der Recliner "unquampert", dt. unpraktisch, zu tragen. Groß, schwer, sperrig... aber selbst als maroder Gauch schaffe ich es noch die paar hundert Meter bis ans Wasser. Wenn ich mir dann ansehe, worauf die jungen und vitalen Kollegen kauern, hocken, dann ist es mir die Mühe wert und ich lehne mich entspannt zurück. Da verzichte ich dann lieber auf andere Dinge, wie die Backuprute, für die Backuprute, oder Tischchen und anderen Tand.


----------



## geomas

So, gleich gehts los. Die Hitze macht mich feddich. 
Am Wasser wirds nen leichten Ostwind geben, sicherlich angenehm für mich.
Und falls ich schneidere hab ich gleich die passende Ausrede.


----------



## Tricast

Bei Osten Wind verhungern Frau und Kind!


----------



## Andal

...soll'n se betteln, wenn sie hungrig sind.


----------



## Mescalero

#sitzmoebel

So ein Feederchair oder ein ähnliches Möbel, in dem man es locker ein paar Stunden aushält vor lauter Bequemlichkeit, das wäre schon etwas. Eher jedenfalls als eine dieser sperrigen Sitzboxen/-plattformen, die ja in Sachen Komfort vermutlich den einfachen Sitzkiepen ebenbürtig sind.
Andererseits mag ich auch die Beweglichkeit und überhaupt die eher dynamischen Methoden. Ich muss nachdenken....mal wieder - musste ich Anfang des Jahres schon, ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## Andal

Für's bewegliche Fischen gibt es für mich seit vielen, vielen Jahren nur einen Sessel. Den Fox Adjusta Level Chair. Wirklich leicht, stabil und trotzdem bequem. Wenn man das bisschen Ausrüstung dann noch in den Stuhl packt, wirklich ideal zum roven.


----------



## Andal

Was das ganze Gerödel beim Fischen angeht, sind wir "englischen" Angler ja eh noch recht harmlos. Ich habe mir eben ein paar Clips übers Stippen an Commercials angesehen. Alter Verwalter!

Was die anschleppen und bis die mal alles sortiert, montiert und aufgebaut haben, geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

Aber so ein " Bait&Beer Waiter" hätte schon was.
Gestern musste ich ständig meine Sitzposition im Wasser verlassen, weil entweder Mais oder Radler nicht zur Hand waren.
Wenn ich solch ein famoses Teil besäße, müsste ich mich für Stunden nichtmehr bewegen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> #sitzmoebel
> 
> So ein Feederchair oder ein ähnliches Möbel, in dem man es locker ein paar Stunden aushält vor lauter Bequemlichkeit, das wäre schon etwas. Eher jedenfalls als eine dieser sperrigen Sitzboxen/-plattformen, die ja in Sachen Komfort vermutlich den einfachen Sitzkiepen ebenbürtig sind.
> Andererseits mag ich auch die Beweglichkeit und überhaupt die eher dynamischen Methoden. Ich muss nachdenken....mal wieder - musste ich Anfang des Jahres schon, ohne Ergebnis.


Nachdem mein Klapphocker den Sitzplatz auf unebenen Grund mir übel nahm und Samstag nach verstarb liebäugel ich mit so ner Brandungsseatbox mit Schultergurten für Kurzansitze. Aber ich bin noch in der Findungsphase


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Klapphocker den Sitzplatz auf unebenen Grund mir übel nahm und Samstag nach verstarb liebäugel ich mit so ner Brandungsseatbox mit Schultergurten für Kurzansitze. Aber ich bin noch in der Findungsphase


Gut zu tragen, steht aber nie wirklich eben... das merkst du ganz schnell im Rücken.


----------



## Andal

Es gab mal von Occtaplus in GB ein Beinsystem für diese Beta Boxen. Keine Ahnung, ob das noch vertickt wird. Aber es war recht ansprechend.


----------



## Jason

Morgen geht es zu dem etwas weiter gelegenen Angelladen und meine Liste ist verdammt lang geworden. Online würde ich bestimmt günstiger wegkommen, aber so lange kann ich nicht warten, bis die Sachen bei mir sind. 
Am Mittwoch soll es wieder zu den Teichen gehen und mein Zielfisch ist die Schleie. Habe @Fantastic Fishing seine Seiten ein wenig durchschnüffelt und orientiere mich danach. Leute, ich brauch eine Schleie. Die letzte ist schon ewig her. Aber wie ich festgestellt habe, dominieren die Karpfen das Gewässer. Mit der richtigen Strategie klappt es vielleicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Gut zu tragen, steht aber nie wirklich eben... das merkst du ganz schnell im Rücken.


Sein Rücken ist aus Stahl. Er ist ein Bürohengst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Morgen geht es zu dem etwas weiter gelegenen Angelladen und meine Liste ist verdammt lang geworden. Online würde ich bestimmt günstiger wegkommen, aber so lange kann ich nicht warten, bis die Sachen bei mir sind.
> Am Mittwoch soll es wieder zu den Teichen gehen und mein Zielfisch ist die Schleie. Habe @Fantastic Fishing seine Seiten ein wenig durchschnüffelt und orientiere mich danach. Leute, ich brauch eine Schleie. Die letzte ist schon ewig her. Aber wie ich festgestellt habe, dominieren die Karpfen das Gewässer. Mit der richtigen Strategie klappt es vielleicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Do samma g'spannt! Lass jucken!!


----------



## Tobias85

Liebste Brüder, jetzt melde ich mich auch wieder zurück. 

Meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche zu euren Fängen und Neuanschaffungen der letzten Zeit.

Der Donnerstag- bis Samstagnachmittag gehörten noch meiner Schwester und meiner kleinen Nichte, am Samstag stand dann eine nette fünfstündige Wanderung an, von der meine Waden wohl noch ein paar Tage zehren werden und gestern habe ich das neu gekaufte Haus zweier guter Freunde in der Nähe von Rotenburg besichtigt. Wie ich jetzt bei Lesen des Ükels erst realisiere, war ich damit ja schon mitten im Wuemme-Land! Ich hatte unseren Ükel-Bruder irgendwie weiter stromab verortet, aber tatsächlich waren es wohl kaum 15km - ich hätte ihm also fast schon zurufen können. Aber ich hatte sowieso kaum Zeit: Ein flüchtiger Blick auf die Wümme beim drüber fahren - das ist alles, was ich erhaschen konnte. Dort oben deutlich kleiner als ich dachte, aber selbst mitten in der Stadt wunderbar naturnah.

Mal sehen, ob och es die Tage ans Wasser schaffe. Seit Freitag jagen hier dauernd Schauer oder Gewitter durch. Die Bäche sollten jetzt leichtes Hochwasser haben, das wäre ja eigentlich ideal für die Angelei auf scheue Dickköpfe. Mal schauen.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Do samma g'spannt! Lass jucken!!


Danke, ich werde mir Mühe geben und natürlich berichten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

RIVE hat auch solch eine BOX mit verstellbaren Beinen. Nennt sich "SMART CLUB und soll bei Matchangler Shop nur 125,75 € kosten. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Schön von Dir zu hören. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

#centrepin
#lineguard

Ich kann bestätigen, dass bei der Ali-Pin die Schnur ab und zu mal gefressen wird, aber ich habe den lineguard auch abmontiert und das passiert eigentlich nur dann, wenn die Schnur aus Unachtsamkeit im Rollenbereich locker rumhängt. Habe schon dran gedacht, den Lineguard fürs Trotting wieder zu montieren, aber leider löst sich eine der beiden Schrauben immer wieder. Keine Ahnung, was ich damit gemacht habe oder warum das nicht will. Hatte schon daran gedacht, sie permanent mit 2K-Kleber zu fixieren, aber da stört mich die mangelnde Flexibilität, wenn ich doch mal fortgeschrittenere Wurfstile austesten mag


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Habe schon dran gedacht, den Lineguard fürs Trotting wieder zu montieren, aber leider löst sich eine der beiden Schrauben immer wieder. Keine Ahnung, was ich damit gemacht habe oder warum das nicht will. Hatte schon daran gedacht, sie permanent mit 2K-Kleber zu fixieren, aber da stört mich die mangelnde Flexibilität, wenn ich doch mal fortgeschrittenere Wurfstile austesten mag



Etwas Schraubensicherung - wie z.B. LOCTITE von der Firma Henkel - wird hier die Lösung bringen.
LOCTITE 222 (niedrigfest) sollte für deine Zwecke ausreichen. Bei Bedarf kannst du die Schraube später wieder lösen.





__





						LOCTITE 222
					

Schraubensicherung - niedrigfest. Leichte Demontage. Geeignet für alle Gewindeverbindungen aus Metall.




					www.henkel-adhesives.com


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Er ist ein Bürohengst.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Drehstuhlpilot


----------



## Jason

Loctite würde ich auch empfehlen. Das Zeug ist sehr gut. 

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, gleich gehts los. Die Hitze macht mich feddich.
> Am Wasser wirds nen leichten Ostwind geben, sicherlich angenehm für mich.



Hier war es auch extrem heiß und dazu ein böiger Ostwind, der das Angeln mit Schwimmbrot unheimlich erschwerte.
Ich hab es trotzdem versucht und gleich noch etwas probiert.
Ich wollte mit Riesenschwimmbrotflocken die größeren Döbel aussortieren.

Schonmal vorweg - das funktioniert nicht.
Es gab allerhand Fehlbisse dadurch(und durch den windbedingten Schnurbogen) aber ein paar Fische hatte ich trotzdem.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sah es aus am Wasser. 1. Spot:


----------



## Professor Tinca

2. Spot:


----------



## Professor Tinca

3. Spot


----------



## Professor Tinca

Am 4. und letzten Spot kam dann doch n 50er:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Petri!

Der eine Döbel (2. Spot) war scheinbar zu gierig?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Der eine Döbel (2. Spot) war scheinbar zu gierig?




Gut erkannt Banksi !
Ja leider. Kurz und schmerzlos dem Kreislauf wieder zugeführt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja leider. Kurz und schmerzlos dem Kreislauf wieder zugeführt.



Das lässt sich manchmal leider nicht ändern aber es freut den Fuchs.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Professor!

@Bankside Dreamer und @Jason: Danke für den Tipp! Wenn ich den lineguard wieder abnehme und später wieder befestige, gebe ich dann jedes mal das Zeug da rein? Oder kann ich die Schrauben mehrfach entfernen und wieder reindrehen nach nur einer Anwendung?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oder kann ich die Schrauben mehrfach entfernen und wieder reindrehen nach nur einer Anwendung?




Das Zeug geht für einmal.
Beim nächsten Mal wieder neues ranmachen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den lineguard wieder abnehme und später wieder befestige, gebe ich dann jedes mal das Zeug da rein? Oder kann ich die Schrauben mehrfach entfernen und wieder reindrehen nach nur einer Anwendung?



Das Zeug härtet aus, von daher solltest du die ausgehärteten Reste aus den Gewindegängen entfernen und neue Schraubensicherung verwenden.


----------



## Jason

Hitze Döbel. Petri Heil mein Juster.. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Juster..




Jüster ?


----------



## Tobias85

Alles klar, Danke Jungs


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den Schwimmbrot-Döbeln, lieber Professore! Mal sehen, wann ich es mal wieder aufs Land schaffe. 
Bin nicht so hunnertpro fit und mein alter Kleinwagen verlangt nach Zuwendung durch meinen und seinen Lieblingsmechaniker.
Irgendwie freue ich mich sogar schon auf die Döbelei im späten Herbst. Weniger Wasserwanderer und man kommt sicher besser an viele Stellen ran, weil die landseitige Vegetation schon schwächelt.


----------



## Trotta

Dass die Schrauben an der Ükelpin ein bisschen speziell sind, kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir hat sich zuletzt der Rollenfuß gelöst - an den Drills kann es nicht gelegen haben.

Zuletzt hatte ich mich ja beklagt, dass ich diesen Unterhand-Wallis-Cast nicht hinbekomme. Heute hatte ich die excellente Idee, es einfach mal mit einer anderen Rute zu versuchen. Statt der recht straffen 11ft Travel Avon also die sehr weiche 10ft Speciland Swingtip und Zack - auf einmal klappts. Dafür wirft sich der Überkopfwurf mit der weichen Rute deutlich schwabbeliger. Anscheinend funktioniert nicht jede Variante mit jeder Rute gleich gut. Es existiert ein kleiner, lausig schlechter Handymitschnitt davon. Vielleicht motiviert er ja irgendjemand, es auch mal  zu versuchen. Würde mich freuen. Der Schulsportversager in dem Video schmeißt übrigens 10g, ist kein Kunststück damit auf Weite zu kommen.

@Tobias85 : Wenn Du mit der Pin werfen willst, kannst Du den Lineguard dran lassen, funktioniert genauso gut und beugt Schnurfraß vor.

Edit: Selbstverständlich habe ich die einzige Sequenz ohne Tüdel ausgeschnitten.^^
Und natürlich Petri zu den Döbeln, Professor!


----------



## geomas

Am idealen Aufbau, dem Einrichten des Stuhls und der Anbauteile muß ich noch kräftig feilen, aber es war ein wesentlich bequemeres Angeln als sonst.
Damit das alles nicht total nach Stümper ausssieht habe ich wenigstens die Köderdose eines echten Profis verwendet...

War wieder an einer halbwegs passablen Stelle, es war viel los  am und auf dem Wasser. Auf Maden, Mais, Caster und Pinkies sowie Kombinationen daraus gab es vier Species - neben den üblichen Verdächtigen Plötz, Güster und Ukelei meldete auch ein Barsch Interesse an den Maden an.
Zwei bessere Fische verlor ich: der erste schlitzte offenbar aus, der zweite muß das Vorfach an einem mit (See-) Pocken besetzten Stein oder so zerscheuert haben - Abriß. Der Vorfachrest war extrem gekringelt. Danach habe ich zusammengepackt.
Der böige Wind war nicht so prima für die Bißerkennung, aber nach so nem heißen Tag konnte ich ne lauwarme Brise gut gebrauchen.

Hat insgesamt Spaß gemacht, gibt noch viel zu tüfteln, das mag ich ja.


----------



## geomas

#schulsport
#attest
#sportbefreiung

Danke für das Video, Trotta. Ich „kann” bislang nur die Schnurklangmethode als Wurf mit der Pin. 
Hier am Wasser ist leider zuviel Betrieb für Wurfübungen. Noch ein Grund, aufs Land zu fahren.


----------



## Trotta

#sportbefreiung 
Verdammt, hab ich jahrelang versucht, aber nie erreicht.
Tolles Sitz-Arrangement übrigens, könnte ich mir so auch fürs Fernsehzimmer vorstellen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Am idealen Aufbau, dem Einrichten des Stuhls und der Anbauteile muß ich noch kräftig feilen...



Das schaut ja aus wie ne 20-mm-Flakstellung aber geil.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, Georg. Die Schnurklangmethode ist auch die einzige bisher von mir beherrschte Wurftechnik mit der Pin. Wenn ich drei oder vier Klänge rausziehe, dann gehen damit sogar mal an die 10m. 

@Trotta: Piekfein mit Hemd am Wasser, schönes kurzes Video. Du wirfst also auch den Wallis-Cast mit lineguard?


----------



## geomas

Flakstellung? Kenn ich nicht, bin (in Abwesenheit) ausgemustert worden.
Die Rute war A) gut zu greifen und B) die Spitze war gut zu sehen gegen den Hintergrund.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - darf der Stammtisch Dir denn jetzt zur erfolgreich absolvierten Prüfung gratulieren? 
Der 13. wars doch, oder? Hoffentlich klappts noch mit nem Trip zum Wasser für Dich.


----------



## Trotta

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri, Georg. Die Schnurklangmethode ist auch die einzige bisher von mir beherrschte Wurftechnik mit der Pin. Wenn ich drei oder vier Klänge rausziehe, dann gehen damit sogar mal an die 10m.
> 
> @Trotta: Piekfein mit Hemd am Wasser, schönes kurzes Video. Du wirfst also auch den Wallis-Cast mit lineguard?


Das ist das neue Fox Camo-Sky-Shirt, perfekte Tarnung gegen den babyblauen Himmel.
Ja, definitiv mit Lineguard, ohne gibts deutlich mehr Schnurfraß - hab beides ausprobiert. 
Wenn ich versuche mit vier Schnurklängen zu balancieren, brauche ich jemanden, der mich freischneidet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Flakstellung? Kenn ich nicht, bin (in Abwesenheit) ausgemustert worden.
> Die Rute war A) gut zu greifen und B) die Spitze war gut zu sehen gegen den Hintergrund.



War nur ge_Flak_st von mir.
Gefällt mir gut das Ensemble.


----------



## geomas

#camo

Hab mal überlegt, ob ich für den modeaffinen Streetfisher einen Urban-Camo-Stoff designe: Zigarettenkippen, Pariser, Kaugummi, schön viel Asphalt und umgetretene Pflänzlein. 
Das wäre dann Camo extrem, könnte passieren, daß der eine oder andere darin gewandete Sportfischer irrtümlich betreten wird.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> ...für den modeaffinen Streetfisher...



Totenschädel - vergiss bloß die coolen Totenschädel nicht!


----------



## Trotta

So hab ich mir Rostock nicht vorgestellt!


----------



## Andal

Ich weiß ja nicht, bei welcher Truppe ihr gedient habt, aber Flak 20 mm (Zw) sieht anders aus.


----------



## Trotta

PzBtl, 120mm Glattrohrkanone, Aber nur für drei Monate, dann hatte ich die Nase voll.


----------



## geomas

Und ich hab ein Guru-Katschi.

PS: das Blasrohr zum Boilie-Schießen a la Yates ist noch im Werk:


----------



## Andal

Ich war, wenn ich mich nicht auf Lehrgängen, oder Übungen herumtrieb, Gewässerwart am fliegerhorsteigenen Fischteichgelände.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ich war als FlaRak-Soldat eingesetzt.
Bedingt durch mein unvorteilhaftes Aussehen nannten mich die Kameraden nur den _"Gefechtskopf"_.


----------



## Andal

Eigentlich hätte ich die Geräteineheiten, also reine Mobilmachungseinheiten betreuen sollen. Weil aber alles konserviert war, gab es auch nix zu betreuen und ich war als Feldwebel z.b.V. Kommandeur. Kein schlechtes, aber ein bisschen langweiliges Leben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Als HG Butte war ich der persönliche Spucknapfhalter des Major Naise.
Na zumindest ließ ich diese beiden einmal vorne an der Wache anmelden.


----------



## Tobias85

So toll, dass die Multizitat-Funktion wieder richtig funktioniert 



geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - darf der Stammtisch Dir denn jetzt zur erfolgreich absolvierten Prüfung gratulieren?
> Der 13. wars doch, oder? Hoffentlich klappts noch mit nem Trip zum Wasser für Dich.



Darf man, wobei es ja nur eine von vielen Prüfungen war, keine Abschlussprüfung. 



Trotta schrieb:


> Das ist das neue Fox Camo-Sky-Shirt, perfekte Tarnung gegen den babyblauen Himmel.



Warst du an der Entwicklung beteiligt? Bekommt der Ükel Prozente?  Aber im Ernst: Ich hab imFrühjahr bei T-Shirts  shoppen tatsächlich extra ein paar kackbraune und himmelblaue Shirts mitgenommen. Beim Angeln zwischen Baumstämmen stehend bzw. am flach bewachsenen Ufer gegen den hellen Himmel halte ich das tatsächlich für sinnvolle tarnfarben. Grau fehlt mir noch merke ich grade, bei bedecktem Himmel.


----------



## geomas

Trotta schrieb:


> So hab ich mir Rostock nicht vorgestellt!



#urbancamo
#stadttarn

Ja, erwischt, ich habe übertrieben. Rostock ist ne grüne Stadt am Meer:






Sehr grün:






nur selten grau mit blau:






Sorry fürs OT


----------



## Trotta

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So toll, dass die Multizitat-Funktion wieder richtig funktioniert
> Darf man, wobei es ja nur eine von vielen Prüfungen war, keine Abschlussprüfung.
> Warst du an der Entwicklung beteiligt? Bekommt der Ükel Prozente?  Aber im Ernst: Ich hab imFrühjahr bei T-Shirts  shoppen tatsächlich extra ein paar kackbraune und himmelblaue Shirts mitgenommen. Beim Angeln zwischen Baumstämmen stehend bzw. am flach bewachsenen Ufer gegen den hellen Himmel halte ich das tatsächlich für sinnvolle tarnfarben. Grau fehlt mir noch merke ich grade, bei bedecktem Himmel.


Jetzt noch ein Hawaii Hemd, falls sich das Bächlein mal durch eine Tulpenwiese schlängelt, und Du bist perfekt ausgestattet.
Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------



## Trotta

@geomas Ha, das konter ich mit einem Bild von meinem Aldi: Stairway to heaven. Leider vor ein paar Jahren geschlossen.


Aber ich glaub, wir beenden das hier besser, sonst gibt das Mecker.


----------



## Tobias85

Trotta schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein Hawaii Hemd, falls sich das Bächlein mal durch eine Tulpenwiese schlängelt, und Du bist perfekt ausgestattet.
> Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!



Merci. 

Muss mal gucken, ob mein Vater noch eins im Schrank hängen hat.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Darf man, wobei es ja nur eine von vielen Prüfungen war, keine Abschlussprüfung.


Glückwunsch zum Bestehen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie freue ich mich sogar schon auf die Döbelei im späten Herbst. Weniger Wasserwanderer und man kommt sicher besser an viele Stellen ran, weil die landseitige Vegetation schon schwächelt.




Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Argument, lieber Georg.
Hier am Flüsschen ist es schon ruhiger geworden seit die Ferien und die Haupturlaubszeit vorbei sind.
Dafür ist das Kraut noch extrem hoch. Naja im Winter wird uch das besser.

Petri Heil und toller Hocker!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Darf man, wobei es ja nur eine von vielen Prüfungen war, keine Abschlussprüfung.



Na dann einen herzlichen Glückwunsch Tobi !


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Zwischenprüfung. Vielleicht findest Du ja jetzt wieder etwas Zeit um ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich warte auf den Urlaub der Frau Hübner der eigentlich schon letzte Woche anfangen sollte. Dann sieht die Welt bei mir auch wieder besser aus.

@Trotta : Es sieht bei Dir so einfach aus, auch wenn Du im Schulsport der Vorletzte warst. Aber Dein Video gibt Mut es auch zu üben und vielleicht klappt es auch bei jemanden der im Schulsport letzter war.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Was macht ihr denn für sonderbare Verrenkungen beim werfen mit der Pin?
Es funktioniert doch über den Daumen ganz einfach - ob der Daumen nass, trocken oder Oelig ist, 20m sind immer drin.
Also mit Montagen ab 6gr aufwärts.. .
Man muß bloß darauf achten, dass die Rute leicht genug ist, sodaß man sie einhändig bedienen kann.
Mit ner 300gr/6m Rute ist es nur für sehr kräftige Männer gut zu beherrschen - mit der 220gr/390cm Match ist es wirklich easy.. .
Das einkurbeln der Schnur nervt mich dafür umso mehr...
Macht euch einen schönen Tag und freut euch aufs Wochenende..


----------



## phirania

Racklinger schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an alle, war ja wieder schwer was los am Wochenende.
> Für mich hatte sich am Sonntag auch ein Angelfenster aufgetan, also dem Tiefkühlschrank einem Beutel Futterreste entnommen (hatte für die Donau viel zu viel angemixt) und dann im Nebel ab zum Altwasser. Da es windstill war, wollte ich mal wieder mit der Pose angeln, als Zweitrute wurde ein Method/Hybrid-Feeder ausgelegt.
> Anhang anzeigen 353350
> Anhang anzeigen 353351
> 
> die Fotos sind nach der Angelsession entstanden, hatte beim fast keine ruhige Minute aber dazu später mehr.
> Der Method-Feeder wurde mit einem Ananas-Dumble bestückt und dann an der rechten Seite um dem Busch herumgeschlenzt, keine 10 Meter weit.
> Das hantieren an dem Platz war ein bisschen knifflig, da abschüssig und alles nass und rutschig vom ergiebigen Regen am Vortag.
> Dann wollte ich mich in Ruhe ans ausbleiben der Pose machen, soweit kam ich aber nicht mal den schon ruckte und wippte es an der Zweitrute
> Also Rute aus dem Halter, eingekurbelt und zum Vorschein kam ein kleiner Brassen, grad dass er den Dumbel reingebracht hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 353352
> 
> Mit einem dicken Grinsen dachte ich nur "schon mal entnscheidert", und schlenzte den Method wieder raus. Diesmal konnte ich wenigstens die Pose und Bleie fertig anbringen als wieder die Zweitrute einen Tanz aufführte. Dachte mir nur "was geht denn hier ab".
> Wieder ein kleiner Brassen, der sich nach dem Abhaken auch gekonnt mit einem Schwanzschlag selbst ins Wasser verabschiedete.
> Jetzt ließ ich die Rute aber mal draußen, dass ich wenigstens in Ruhe ausloten konnte, eigentlich wollte ich ja mit der Pose angeln
> Ich entschied mich für eine Entfernung in 15 m und baute meinen Futterplatz auf. Der erste Köder am Haken war eine Wurm/Mais kombi. Auch die andere Rute wurde wieder zu Wasser gelassen.
> Es dauerte nicht lange dann ging die Pose auf Wanderschaft, aber der erste Anhieb ging daneben.
> Aber der nächste saß und ein weiterer kleiner Brassen ließ sich überlisten. Bevor ich wieder auswerfen konnte wippte und zuckte auch schon wieder die andere Rute, "was für ein Streß" dachte ich mir lachend.
> So ging es ein paar mal hin und her und dann war mal für 15 min Ruhe, dass ließ mich ein bisschen durchschnaufen. 8 Fische in der ersten halben Stunde waren nicht schlecht für meine Verhältnisse, hatte ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht.
> Und dann führte die Zweitrute einen Veitstanz auf und die Bremse fing an zu singen. Also Rute genommen und den Tanz angenommen, er dauerte nicht lange und es ließ sich ein dicker Giebel einnetzen
> Anhang anzeigen 353353
> 
> Jetzt war ich richtig baff und war wirklich am überlegen, ob ich die Posenrute nicht einpacken sollte. Bei mir war auch irgendwie der Rhytmus raus, die nächste Anschläge an der Matchrute habe ich dann verdaddelt und dann ist es passiert.... zu heftig angeschlagen, die Montage fliegt mir entgegen und vertüddelt sich um die Zweitrute. Kurz mal geflucht und sich die Bescherung angesehen. Nach 5 min habe ich aber aufgegeben, da war nix mit entwirren. Also Montage komplett abgeschnitten und die Matchrute eingepackt. Ich hatte ja noch für Notfälle die leichte Feederrute dabei und wollte die auspacken.
> Währenddessen der nächste Veitstanz an der Methodrute und zum Vorschein kam ein schöner Brassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 353354
> 
> Aber jetzt wollte ich mich auf die Feederrute allein konzentrieren, also wurde der Method eingepackt. Der Angelplatz am Busch blieb der gleiche und ich probierte noch ein paar andere Köder aus, auf Maden gab es noch zwei drei Brassen
> Anhang anzeigen 353355
> 
> und dann noch den wohl kuriosesten Beifang in meinem Anglerleben
> Anhang anzeigen 353356
> 
> Das Panzertier hat sich ein Madenbündel schmecken lassen, war ein ganz schöner Kampf bis ich den Haken wieder draussen hatte.
> Um kurz nach elf ging dann dass Grundfutter aus und ich packte verschwitzt aber hochzufrieden meine Sachen zusammen.
> Aber in Zukunft werden ich mich auch auf das Method-Feeder konzentrieren. Muss mal wieder meinen Tackle-Dealer aufsuchen


Schöner Bericht.
Wunder schöne Fische Petri dazu.
Und auch zur Schildkröte.....


----------



## Jason

Fahre jetzt los zum Tackle kaufen. Hab meine Liebste spaßeshalber gefragt, ob sie mit will. Erschreckenderweise hat sie ja gesagt.   
Dann können wir auch gleich einkaufen. Wie komm ich aus dieser Nummer wieder raus? . Ich höre jetzt schon das geqäungel. "Wann können wir gehen"?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt los zum Tackle kaufen. Hab meine Liebste spaßeshalber gefragt, ob sie mit will. Erschreckenderweise hat sie ja gesagt.




Setz sie doch vorher irgendwo ab....im Cafè oder beim Bäcker. Dann ist sie gut gelaunt falls du sie hinterher wieder abholst.


----------



## TobBok

Jason schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt los zum Tackle kaufen. Hab meine Liebste spaßeshalber gefragt, ob sie mit will. Erschreckenderweise hat sie ja gesagt.
> Dann können wir auch gleich einkaufen. Wie komm ich aus dieser Nummer wieder raus? . Ich höre jetzt schon das geqäungel. "Wann können wir gehen"?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Es gibt immer irgendwo Mausefallen, in die man seine Liebste schicken kann.
Schuhläden. Cafes. Bäcker. Salatbars.

Irgendwas findest du schon


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt los zum Tackle kaufen. Hab meine Liebste spaßeshalber gefragt, ob sie mit will. Erschreckenderweise hat sie ja gesagt.
> Dann können wir auch gleich einkaufen. Wie komm ich aus dieser Nummer wieder raus? . Ich höre jetzt schon das geqäungel. "Wann können wir gehen"?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Anfängerfehler


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anfängerfehler




Genau!
Richtig heißt es: "Ich fahre jetzt zum Tacklefritzen. Mach du dir auch einen schönen Tag, Schätzchen."


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau!
> Richtig heißt es: "Ich fahre jetzt zum Tacklefritzen. Mach du dir auch einen schönen Tag, Schätzchen."


Werbung passt ganz gut auf die normale Reaktion der handelsüblichen Ehegattin Richtung tacklefritzenbesuch:


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anfängerfehler


Ich weiß. Ich dummes Kamel hab einen Fehler gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das einkurbeln der Schnur nervt mich dafür umso mehr...



Das Einkurbeln der Schnur sollte sich zumindest mit Fisch am Haken in erträglichen Grenzen halten. Geht es aber lediglich darum die Montage schnell einzuholen,
so schlagen einige Angler einfach wiederholt den äußeren Rand ihrer Pin an und versetzen diese damit in Rotation.

Ab ca. 05:40 führt der gute (Sir?) Bernard Venables diese Technik hier einmal exklusiv für dich vor...






Einige britische Pinheads gehen sogar soweit und entfernen die Griffe an ihren Centrepins. Das Einholen der Schnur erfolgt entweder über das
bereits beschriebene Anschlagen der Spule oder aber es wird ein Finger in eines der vorhandenen seitlichen Löcher der Spule gesteckt und gekurbelt.

Das _"Batting the drum"_ - wie es die Briten nennen - ist übrigens nicht mit dem _"Beating the drum"_ dieses einstmals sehr streitlustigen und besitzergreifenden Völkchens zu verwechseln.


----------



## Tobias85

Aus Fehlern lernt man

Danke für die Glückwünsche! @Tricast: Ist der Urlaubsbeginn denn jetzt absehbar oder hängt ihr da vorerst mit Ungewissheit in der Luft? Ich wünsche euch, dass es bald wieder losgeht an eure Teiche.


----------



## skyduck

#Swingtip-Rute

Ich habe ein alte Hardy Swingtip angeboten bekommen. Diese typisch brauen Glasfaserruten. Ist so eine Rute überhaupt konkurenzfähig zu den Ledgermastern oder Legerlite Ruten von Drennan und Abu? Im Vergleich zu den sonst so aufgerufenen Preise ist sie schon günstig, mir geht es aber nicht darum sie deswegen zu besitzen sondern darum sie aktiv zu fischen und das 90er Feeling der Swingtip zu erleben. Nutzt so eine Rute jemand und kann da kurz eine Meinung zu abgeben? Die Ledgermaster ist im Moment vom Feeling her das Maß aller Dinge für mich, vielleicht verdeutlicht das meine Frage noch etwas.

VG
Dirk


----------



## geomas

Ich selbst kenne die Hardys nicht - mir wurde gesagt, dass sie seeehr weich sind.


----------



## TobBok

Früher hatte mein Onkel eine solche alte Hardy von meinem Groß-Papa geschenkt bekommen.
Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich sagen: Maximal Kleinfisch. Gibt Bilder von ihm mit einigen Karpfen um die 50 cm. Theoretisch funktionieren die Stöcker also.


----------



## Tikey0815

Meld mich zurück von Oberweser, Angeltechnisch leider nicht der Burner, die mir ersichtlichen erreichbaren stellen an den 10 KM wo ICH Angeln durfte, hatten ne extrem schnelle Strömung und leider keine Buhnen. Der Tackledealer, bei dem ich mir meine Karte geholt hab, gab mir einen kuriosen Tipp.......ich dachte mir nimmst zusätzlich zur Karte halt noch etwas Tackle mit, der Dealer wird ja kaum was von dem Kartenkauf haben. Also wollte ich neben Futter ein zwei neue Körbe mitnehmen und war echt verwundert, dass er nur 30g und 60g ÖKO (Bleifrei) Körbe da hatte. Auf meine Frage hin meinte er, dass sie an der Weser mit maximal 60g gut klarkommen  Ich hab ihm nicht geglaubt und trotzdem mal einen mitgenommen......am ende hatte ich recht, vermutlich kennt er aber wohl eher die guten Buhnenstellen  selbst mein in weiser Voraussicht mitgenommener 125g Krallenkorb blieb nicht in dieser Strömung liegen.... 
Blieb mir nix übrig als direkt am Rand in max. 1m Abstand zum Ufer die Montagen abzulegen, aber selbst nen Aal hatte kein Bock auf ne Portion Würmchen. 
Dafür hatten wir aber sonst Glück, mit dem Wetter, mit dem Campingplatz und sowieso...endlich mal ein paar Tage von Zuhause wech. In 3 Wochen gehts mal länger weg, da freu ick mir wie nie druff !


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Von Hardy besitze ich lediglich eine Fred Taylor Trotter, allerdings in der Farbe schwarz.
Es ist halt eine alte Hohlglasrute, mit Youngtimern von Drennan oder ABU sicherlich nicht vergleichbar.

Ich denke bei diesen alten Hardy-Stecken zahlt man vor allem für den Namen bzw. für den damit verbundenen Mythos.
Wobei, meine Fred Taylor Trotter schaut schon toll aus.


----------



## TobBok

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Also wollte ich neben Futter ein zwei neue Körbe mitnehmen und war echt verwundert, dass er nur 30g und 60g ÖKO (Bleifrei) Körbe da hatte. Auf meine Frage hin meinte er, dass sie an der Weser mit maximal 60g gut klarkommen  Ich hab ihm nicht geglaubt und trotzdem mal einen mitgenommen.....


Man kommt an der Weser auch top mit 60 Gramm Körben klar. 
Sofern man nicht vor hat Fische zu fangen und es einem lediglich darum geht durch ständiges Einkurbeln von einem Klumpen Gewicht gegen die Strömung seinen linken/rechten Arm zu trainieren.
Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich tatsächlich an der Elbe auch vor den Buhnen mit 60 Gramm Bleien mitten in der Strömung gefangen habe.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> #Swingtip-Rute
> 
> Ich habe ein alte Hardy Swingtip angeboten bekommen. Diese typisch brauen Glasfaserruten. Ist so eine Rute überhaupt konkurenzfähig zu den Ledgermastern oder Legerlite Ruten von Drennan und Abu? Im Vergleich zu den sonst so aufgerufenen Preise ist sie schon günstig, mir geht es aber nicht darum sie deswegen zu besitzen sondern darum sie aktiv zu fischen und das 90er Feeling der Swingtip zu erleben. Nutzt so eine Rute jemand und kann da kurz eine Meinung zu abgeben? Die Ledgermaster ist im Moment vom Feeling her das Maß aller Dinge für mich, vielleicht verdeutlicht das meine Frage noch etwas.
> 
> VG
> Dirk



All : Kann man diese Hardy Glasfaserrute vielleicht mit einer Split Cane vergleichen? Und wenn sie so schön weich und parabolisch ist müßte sie sich ja bestens für den Unterarmwurf mit einer Pin eignen. Trotta hat ja geschrieben dass eine weichere Rute sich wesentlich besser dafür eignet.

Warum sollte die Hardy nur für Kleinfisch geeignet sein? Auch früher wurden schon größere Fische gefangen und die Glasfaserruten sollen ein kräftiges Rückgrat haben. Wenn der Preis stimmt würde ich zugreifen und es damit probieren; weiterverkaufen kann man immer noch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Tricast schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Hardy nur für Kleinfisch geeignet sein? Auch früher wurden schon größere Fische gefangen und die Glasfaserruten sollen ein kräftiges Rückgrat haben. Wenn der Preis stimmt würde ich zugreifen und es damit probieren; weiterverkaufen kann man immer noch.


Das mit dem Kleinfisch ist immer so ein Gefühl, wenn ich diese weichen Ruten in meinen Grabblern habe - aber es ist schon wahr.
Für die Naturköderangelei hab ich auch so einen schweren Glasfaser-Knüppel für Aal und Hecht an der Aller. 
Die ist oben auch weich und hat die Kraft hinten raus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Einkurbeln der Schnur sollte sich zumindest mit Fisch am Haken in erträglichen Grenzen halten. Geht es aber lediglich darum die Montage schnell einzuholen,
> so schlagen einige Angler einfach wiederholt den äußeren Rand ihrer Pin an und versetzen diese damit in Rotation.
> 
> Ab ca. 05:40 führt der gute (Sir?) Bernard Venables diese Technik hier einmal exklusiv für dich vor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einige britische Pinheads gehen sogar soweit und entfernen die Griffe an ihren Centrepins. Das Einholen der Schnur erfolgt entweder über das
> bereits beschriebene Anschlagen der Spule oder aber es wird ein Finger in eines der vorhandenen seitlichen Löcher der Spule gesteckt und gekurbelt.
> 
> Das _"Batting the drum"_ - wie es die Briten nennen - ist übrigens nicht mit dem _"Beating the drum"_ dieses einstmals sehr streitlustigen und besitzergreifenden Völkchens zu verwechseln.



Ja, vielen Dank, aber das kenne ich schon und weiß aus leidvoller Erfahrung dass ich dafür zu blöde bin...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja, vielen Dank, aber das kenne ich schon und weiß aus leidvoller Erfahrung dass ich dafür zu blöde bin...



Vielleicht könnte man mit einem Makita?


----------



## Tricast

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man mit einem Makita?



Oder wie früher in Holland beim alten Bromfiets eine kleine Gummirolle mit E-Motor am Rutengriff anbauen der dann die Pin dreht.
(War ein Fahrrad mit einem kleinen Motor vorne der eine Gummiwalze antrieb die dann abgesenkt wurde und über den Reifen das Fahrrad antrieb.)

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Oder wie früher in Holland beim alten Bromfiets eine kleine Gummirolle mit E-Motor am Rutengriff anbauen der dann die Pin dreht.
> (War ein Fahrrad mit einem kleinen Motor vorne der eine Gummiwalze antrieb die dann abgesenkt wurde und über den Reifen das Fahrrad antrieb.)
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Sehr gute Idee! 

Was die Tiefsee-Multirollen-Meeresfischer können, das kann ein Pinhead / Ükel schon lange.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Oder wie früher in Holland beim alten Bromfiets eine kleine Gummirolle mit E-Motor am Rutengriff anbauen der dann die Pin dreht.
> (War ein Fahrrad mit einem kleinen Motor vorne der eine Gummiwalze antrieb die dann abgesenkt wurde und über den Reifen das Fahrrad antrieb.)
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das geht noch Umweltfreundlicher ohne Microplastik von der Gummirolle......klemm dir den heimischen Hamsterkäfig unter die Arme und nutze die Muskelkraft des kleinen Fell-Athletikers  Aber bitte nicht antreiben das Kerlchen, das Rad dreht sich nur wenn der kleine Bock hat, ansonsten genießt du einfach die Ruhe und Natur in der nahen Umgebung. Würdest du ja auch mit "nur Pin" machen, ist also ne Win Win Situation


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das geht noch Umweltfreundlicher ohne Microplastik von der Gummirolle......klemm dir den heimischen Hamsterkäfig unter die Arme und nutze die Muskelkraft des kleinen Fell-Athletikers  Aber bitte nicht antreiben das Kerlchen, das Rad dreht sich nur wenn der kleine Bock hat, ansonsten genießt du einfach die Ruhe und Natur in der nahen Umgebung.



Das Rad kann also doch neu erfunden werden.
Eine Hamster powered Centrepin - genial!  

Nachtrag:
Ich stelle mir gerade Chris Yates vor, wie er typisch dösend irgendwo am Ufer liegt. Während an seiner krumm gedrillten Splitcane
die alte Allcock Aerial alle 5 Minuten wie wild anfängt zu eiern und zu quietschen, weil der Hamster gerade mal wieder ausflippt.

*Absolut lovely! *


----------



## Tricast

Ist es nicht herrlich, der Blödsinn kennt keine Grenzen


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Ist es nicht herrlich, der Blödsinn kennt keine Grenzen


Wer sonst kann dann schon behaupten dass sein Hamster einen Döbel gedrillt hat


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man mit einem Makita?


Von einer Lobotomie wird der Kollege eher nicht klüger ^^


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Von einer Lobotomie wird der Kollege eher nicht klüger ^^



Sportunfall by Stick Float...


----------



## Trotta

Tricast schrieb:


> Oder wie früher in Holland beim alten Bromfiets eine kleine Gummirolle mit E-Motor am Rutengriff anbauen der dann die Pin dreht.
> (War ein Fahrrad mit einem kleinen Motor vorne der eine Gummiwalze antrieb die dann abgesenkt wurde und über den Reifen das Fahrrad antrieb.)
> Gruß Heinz


Eine Solex ist bis heute das PS-stärkste Gefährt, das ich besaß. (Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die überhaupt 1 PS hatte...)

@rhinefisher
Fit im Alter! Du benutzt diesen Sidecast? Da wirste lachen, den bekomme ich nicht hin. Mein Buddy vom Rhein benutzt den übrigens auch, sagt aber, dass er wegen des Dralls ziemlich oft die Schnur wechseln muss. Bei diesem Batting hätte ich ein bisschen Sorge um die Schrauben an der Ükelpin... Ich heb die Schnur mit der Rute aus dem Wasser, geb einem Griff mit dem Zeigefinger nen ordentlichen Schubs und geh der Schnur mit der Rute entgegen, so bekommt man auf einen Schlag auch 5m aus dem Wasser.

@skyduck #Hardy Swingtip 
Ein Bekannter hatte Ende der Achtziger eine braune 9 oder 10ft Hardy Swingtip. Soweit ich mich erinnere ist die nochmal weicher als die Speciland, glasfaserweich eben. Weich war damals in Mode und die Rute ziemlich beliebt (womöglich weil Hardy drauf stand), aber wenn ein Karpfen einstieg, ging das trotzdem irgendwie gut - eine Art Gummizugeffekt.
Persönlich bin ich kein Freund von diesen sehr weichen Swingtip Ruten. Wenn ich mit einem kleinen Futterkorb oder auf größere Weite fische, neigt die Swingtiop an der Speciland eher mal zum Überschlagen als an der strafferen Travel Avon. Andererseits macht die Speciland auf Rotaugen im Frühjahr, mit feiner Schnur und wenig Blei viel Spaß.


----------



## Andal

# Hardy Blanks

Ich habe eine 10 ft. (was sonst?  ) "Spinnrute" aus einem Hardy Glasblank. Sicherlich nicht zu vergleichen mit modernen CF Ruten, aber weit entfernt von der schlabberigen Aktion einer Ledgerlite. Ihre Aktion ist maßvoll durchgegehend und mäßig schnell, aber eben keinesfalls schwabbelig. Wie bei jedem Blank kommt es sehr drauf an, wer ihn wie aufbaut. Dem "Schweippert - Stuttgart" ist das ganz offensichtlich gut gelungen. Heraus kam eine, nach meiner Einschätzung, sehr brauchbare Allroundrute, wie sie in diesen Zeiten auch gerne geführt wurde. Die nachgemessene Testkurve liegt bei knapp unterhalb 1.5 lbs. Mehr als gut gerundete 1.5 oz. sollte man ihr auch nicht zumuten. Und wesentlich leichtere Glasruten aus diesen Zeiten sind auch, wieder nach meiner Meinung, nur noch als "Küttfischruten" zu gebrauchen. Die Glasfaserbauart benötigt einfach gewisse Materialstärken um ihre Eigenschaften gut auszuspielen. Hält man sich daran, kriegt man auch heute noch wundervolle Ruten aus diesen Zeiten.


----------



## Trotta

Andal schrieb:


> # Hardy Blanks
> 
> Ich habe eine 10 ft. (was sonst?  ) "Spinnrute" aus einem Hardy Glasblank. Sicherlich nicht zu vergleichen mit modernen CF Ruten, aber weit entfernt von der schlabberigen Aktion einer Ledgerlite. Ihre Aktion ist maßvoll durchgegehend und mäßig schnell, aber eben keinesfalls schwabbelig. Wie bei jedem Blank kommt es sehr drauf an, wer ihn wie aufbaut. Dem "Schweippert - Stuttgart" ist das ganz offensichtlich gut gelungen. Heraus kam eine, nach meiner Einschätzung, sehr brauchbare Allroundrute, wie sie in diesen Zeiten auch gerne geführt wurde. Die nachgemessene Testkurve liegt bei knapp unterhalb 1.5 lbs. Mehr als gut gerundete 1.5 oz. sollte man ihr auch nicht zumuten. Und wesentlich leichtere Glasruten aus diesen Zeiten sind auch, wieder nach meiner Meinung, nur noch als "Küttfischruten" zu gebrauchen. Die Glasfaserbauart benötigt einfach gewisse Materialstärken um ihre Eigenschaften gut auszuspielen. Hält man sich daran, kriegt man auch heute noch wundervolle Ruten aus diesen Zeiten.


Diese hier? (Die Rute wurde vom Vorbesitzer mit SIC Beringung versehen.)


----------



## Andal

Einen Touch heller im Farbton, vermutlich auch eine Blankgeneration älter.


----------



## Andal

Ich kann leider nicht sagen, ob es nun ein Fibatube-, oder ein Fibaliteblank ist. Jedenfalls ist mir der Stock sehr ans Herz gewachsen.
- 10 ft. 1.5 lbs.
- Beringung keramisch, zweistegig, mit grünen Shockabsorbereinlagen
- Vollmetallrollenhalter zum schrauben mit Kontermutter
- geformter Vollkorgriff
- trotzdem nur 220 gr. schwer (was für das Material und das Alter beachtlich ist)
- schöne, echte Zapfenverbindung

Lediglich den zeittypischen Abschlussknauf, Plastikkonus mit Gummiknubbel, habe ich gegen ein deutlich weniger jackenfangendes Eigengewächs ersetzt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Trotta schrieb:


> Diese hier? (Die Rute wurde vom Vorbesitzer mit SIC Beringung versehen.)
> Anhang anzeigen 353407



Die Fibatube Spinning hat eig keine SIC sondern blanke Ringe, ich denk Andal seine sieht eher so aus:


----------



## Andal

Wie gesagt, es ist keine Original Hardy, sondern, ich korrigiere mich, ein Aufbau von "A. Weippert, Nachfolger Stuttgart". Nur der Blank stammt aus dem House of Hardy.


----------



## Andal

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Der Abschlussknauf ist aus einem Stück Vorhangstange aus Gummibaumholz selber geschnitzt und geschliffen. Mir hat diese "Schichtnougatmaserung" einfach gefallen.


----------



## Trotta

Wie sich Fibatube und Fibalite unterscheiden kann ich nicht sagen. Ursprünglich war die Beringung wohl die gleiche. Die SIC-Beringung wurde, wie gesagt, vom Vorbesitzer angewickelt der Spitzenring ist noch original mit Achateinlage. Den Gummiknubbel hat er vermutlich persönlich dem Rhein überantwortet. Der Mann hatte es in jeder Hinsicht drauf, auch handwerklich, und hat sich sein Gerät zurechtgebastelt, wie er es für richtig hielt. Als Spinnrute ziemlich untauglich, wurde sie, glaube ich, als leichte Karpfenrute verwendet. Ehrlich gesagt fische ich sie nicht, sondern bewahre sie in erster Linie als Erinnerungsstück auf. Der knorrige alte Sack* hat uns Knirpsen damals viel beigebracht. Übrigens ein Berliner im rheinischen Exil - quasi Gegenteil-Trotta.

Edit:
*Knorriger alter Sack möchte ich in dem Kontext übrigens in seiner respektvollsten Art verstanden wissen. Man stelle sich aus der Sicht eines Knirpses einen Endfünfziger 1,90 Hünen vor. Mit Wampe, Kranzschnitt, Rauschebart und 4 Dioptrien. Einem Kaffee in der linken und einer selbstgedrehten Schwarzer Krauser in der rechten Hand. Zwischen zwei Abu/Hardy Kombos in feinstem Berliner Gossendialekt ständig irgendwelche Berliner Verwünschungen in sich hinein murmelnd, weil es gerade jetzt wieder beißt. Dabei aber immer bereit uns auszuhalten und mit Rat und Tackle weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Fibatube Spinning hat eig keine SIC sondern blanke Ringe, ich denk Andal seine sieht eher so aus:



Diese "Japan-Wobbler" werden auch immer realistischer.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> # Hardy Blanks
> 
> ... aber weit entfernt von der schlabberigen Aktion einer Ledgerlite. Ihre Aktion ist maßvoll durchgegehend und mäßig schnell, aber eben keinesfalls schwabbelig. ...



Vorsicht, man darf nicht alle ABU Legerlites über einen Haufen werfen.


----------



## Andal

Solche Ruten eignen sich auch perfekt für das sog. "One Man, one Rod - Fischen". Naturköder wie Spinnköder anbieten, mal liegen lassen u.s.w. - einfach unglaublich universell, wenn man so einen Fluss abstolpert und mit Kleinigkeiten an der Montage, der Führung recht unterschiedliche Formen der Präsentation erreicht. Und somit natürlich auch viele Fischarten ansprechen kann!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Vorsicht, man darf nicht alle ABU Legerlites über einen Haufen werfen.


Ich weiss. Von denen gab es eine Vielzahl von Modellen und Aufbauformen über einen doch recht langen Zeitraum. Aber es ist und bleibt eine Range, mit der ich irgendwie nicht warm wurde, obwohl ich einige Modelle besaß und fischte. Irgendwas passte mir immer nicht so ganz in den Kram. Mal zu weich, dann wieder zu klobig im Aussehen, oder der Griff viel zu wuchtig und zu lang. 

Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Was auch gut ist, denn sonst würden wir uns alle um die gleiche Frau schlagen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> "One Man, one Rod - Fischen".



Genau mein Ding..
Leider weiß ich nie, welche der 80 mich in gerade diesem Augenblick glücklich machen wird..

PS: Hardy, Sportex oder Greys haben mich noch nie glücklich gemacht - ich komme mit deren Ruten fast nie klar.
Sicherlich gibt es gute Ruten von diesen Firmen - ich habe bloß noch keine gefunden.. .


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau mein Ding..
> Leider weiß ich nie, welche der 80 mich in gerade diesem Augenblick glücklich machen wird..
> 
> PS: Hardy, Sportex oder Greys haben mich noch nie glücklich gemacht - ich komme mit deren Ruten fast nie klar.
> Sicherlich gibt es gute Ruten von diesen Firmen - ich habe bloß noch keine gefunden.. .


Das kann ich bestens nachfühlen. So wird es eben (fast) immer die gleiche, die einen begleitet. Nebenbei erklärt es auch, warum sich der Brauch des Harems immer mehr verlor. Wobei Ruten ja den Vorteil haben, dass sie einen nicht auch noch vollsülzen und mit Eifersucht brillieren!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Nebenbei erklärt es auch, warum sich der Brauch des Harems immer mehr verlor. Wobei Ruten ja den Vorteil haben, dass sie einen nicht auch noch vollsülzen und mit Eifersucht brillieren!



Na das hatte bei mir keine mentalen Gründe - es war mir auf Dauer einfach zu teuer...


----------



## Andal

# Rutenwald

@rhinefisher hat es ja eben anklingen lassen. Der Rutenwald wächst, grünt und sprießt ins Unfassbare.

Wir sehen eine Rute. Die ist hübsch und würde ins Portfolio passen. Dann fällt uns spontan ein (1) Spot ein, wo sie auch absolut passen würde. Wir kaufen sie... dann entdecken wir die nächste und das Schicksal nimmt seinen Lauf.

Und am Ende ziehen wir mit dem fast immer gleichen Stecken ins Revier, weil wir den eben so schön gewohnt sind und der gut in der Hand liegt. Derweil der Wald immer größer wird.

Hab ich Recht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nein!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> # Rutenwald
> 
> @rhinefisher hat es ja eben anklingen lassen. Der Rutenwald wächst, grünt und sprießt ins Unfassbare.
> 
> Wir sehen eine Rute. Die ist hübsch und würde ins Portfolio passen. Dann fällt uns spontan ein (1) Spot ein, wo sie auch absolut passen würde. Wir kaufen sie... dann entdecken wir die nächste und das Schicksal nimmt seinen Lauf.
> 
> Und am Ende ziehen wir mit dem fast immer gleichen Stecken ins Revier, weil wir den eben so schön gewohnt sind und der gut in der Hand liegt. Derweil der Wald immer größer wird.
> 
> Hab ich Recht?


Nää nää


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich benutze viele verschiedene Ruten, je nachdem was ich gerade vorhabe.

Stippen....Bolo(dicht dran oder weit draußen..5m...6m...7m...Auswahl
Feedern....weit oder nah..Gewässer/Entfernung......Auswahl...
Grundangeln...Wurfgewichte/Montagen.....Auswahl...
Spinnangeln....Köder/Zielfisch/Gewässer......Auswahl....


Ich habe ständig so etwa 10-12 Ruten fertig und griffbereit rumstehen, die auch regelmäßig genutzt werden.
Die restlichen seltener aber kommen auch immer wieder mal dran.

Warum sich beschränken wenn man Auswahl hat und für (fast) jeden Zweck ne "Spezialrute".

"One man - one rod" ist Quatsch - Selbstkasteiung.


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Das Du nicht Recht hast zelebriert geomas fast täglich und der hat auch einen Rutenwald, da sieht man vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht mehr.


----------



## Tricast

# Wallis Cast
Mal für die Dummen: Beim Abziehen der Schnur wird da die Pin leicht gebremst oder läuft die nicht über?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Stimmt schon, aber @rhinefisher hat auch Recht: es gibt einfach Geräte, bei denen es nicht „funkt“ und die dann in der Ecke stehen bleiben. Nicht unbedingt weil die Qualität nicht stimmt. 
Ich benutze auch immer dieselben Kaffeetassen und im Schrank stehen welche seit Jahren und langweilen sich...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese "Japan-Wobbler" werden auch immer realistischer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353415



Ist etwas Off ich weis, da war ich beim Schleppen mit einer Laube dran.
Als Karpfenrute würde die sicher auch durchgehen wenn nicht Spinning draufstehen würde.


----------



## Trotta

Tricast schrieb:


> # Wallis Cast
> Mal für die Dummen: Beim Abziehen der Schnur wird da die Pin leicht gebremst oder läuft die nicht über?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Dumme haben wir hier nicht. Bei den ersten Versuchen macht es absolut Sinn, den Daumen leicht auf dem Spulenrand aufliegen zu lassen. Mit der Zeit bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür, dann wird erst kurz vorm Einschlag gebremst. Das Abziehen der Schnur erfüllt gleichzeitig zwei Zwecke. Einerseits setzt es die Pin in Bewegung, andererseits lädt es die Rute auf. Man kann sich ebenso einen Overrun einfangen, wenn man zu zaghaft abzieht, weil sich die Pin in Bewegung setzt, auf der Rute aber nicht genug Energie für einen ordentlichen Abwurf ist. In einem Video, das ich nicht wiederfinde, wird empfohlen, für die ersten Schritte die Microdrag (auf der Speiche) etwas anzuziehen. Das hab ich aber nicht ausprobiert. Einfach ausprobieren: 400m Zielfischnur kosten 2,99. Übrigens hab ich zu dem Zweck die Cormoran Profiline Trout in 0.18 verwendet. Ich hab keine Tragkraftexperimente gemacht, aber so schlecht wie ihren Ruf find ich die Schnur nicht.


----------



## Tricast

@Trotta : Danke für Deine Erklärung, dann werde ich das mal üben. Bisher habe ich auch immer in Klängen abgezogen. Schnur dürfte nicht das Problem sein, davon haben wir genug. Und das Üben geht ja auch im Garten, jedenfalls besser als Unkraut zupfen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der "one man - one rod" Quatsch ist Selbstkasteiung.


Sehr ükelig und Wertschätzung


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> # Wallis Cast
> Mal für die Dummen: Beim Abziehen der Schnur wird da die Pin leicht gebremst oder läuft die nicht über?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Die "hohe Kunst" des Wallis Casts liegt in der gleichmäßigen Beschleunigung von Pinspule und Angelrute.
Geschieht das im Einklang, so saust im Idealfall genauso viel Schnur durch die Rutenringe wie von der Pin fliegt /
abgezogen wird und es kommt zu keinem Überlaufen. Natürlich muss man zum Ende des Wurfes hin die Spule dann
wieder einbremsen. Konzentration und jederzeitige "Notbremsbereitschaft" sind beim Wallis Cast schon gefordert,
den Rest macht die Übung aus.

In einem Video wurde der Wurfablauf einmal als Tai Chi ähnlich beschrieben,
diese Betrachtungsweise ist sicherlich nicht ganz verkehrt.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze viele verschiedene Ruten, je nachdem was ich gerade vorhabe.
> 
> Stippen....Bolo(dicht dran oder weit draußen..5m...6m....Auswahl
> Feedern....weit oder nah..Gewässer/Entfernung......Auswahl...
> Grundangeln...Wurfgewichte/Montagen.....Auswahl...
> Spinnangeln....Köder/Zielfisch/Gewässer......Auswahl....
> 
> 
> Ich habe ständig so etwa 10-12 Ruten fertig und griffbereit rumstehe, die auch regelmäßig genutzt werden.
> Die restlichen seltener aber kommen auch immer wieder mal dran.
> 
> Warum sich beschränken wenn man Auswahl hat und für (fast) jeden Zweck ne "Spezialrute".
> 
> Der "one man - one rod" Quatsch ist Selbstkasteiung.


Mein Bettle-Kofferraum sieht aus wie ein Mienenfeld der unterschiedlichsten Tele-Ruten.
Ich hab zB eine WFT Tele-Rute selbstständig mit einer Glasfaser-Picker Spitze versehen...usw.
Aufgrund des sparsamen Platzes bin ich ein Fan qualitativ guter Teleruten..!


----------



## Trotta

Tricast schrieb:


> @Trotta : Danke für Deine Erklärung, dann werde ich das mal üben. Bisher habe ich auch immer in Klängen abgezogen. Schnur dürfte nicht das Problem sein, davon haben wir genug. Und das Üben geht ja auch im Garten, jedenfalls besser als Unkraut zupfen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Wenn Du im Garten übst, würde ich empfehlen, trotzdem ein gute sichtbare Pose zu montieren. Aus eigener Erfahrung: den Einschlag des Bleis im Rasen bekommst Du nicht unbedingt mit, und das ist ein Moment, den man besser nicht verpassen sollte. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> In einem Video wurde der Wurfablauf einmal als Tai Chi ähnlich beschrieben,
> diese Betrachtungsweise ist sicherlich nicht ganz verkehrt.








Nachtrag:
Das Video ist zwar leider in englischer Sprache aber die Bewegungsabläufe sind trotzdem recht gut dargestellt, wie ich finde.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich mit diesem Video damals das Werfen geübt.


----------



## Trotta

Üben am Wasser hat nebenbei den Vorteil, dass man den Einschlag hört und sich etwas mehr auf die Pin konzentrieren kann. Vielleicht stellst Du Dir einfach ein wassergefülltes Martiniglas auf den Rasen und wirfst da rein.


----------



## Mescalero

Fliegenwedeln habe ich tatsächlich so geübt. Allerdings waren die Martinigläser in der Spülmaschine und ich habe stattdessen die Regentonne als Ziel genommen, ist ja so ähnlich.


----------



## Trotta

Mit der Fliegenrute träfe ich bestenfalls den Pool (wenn ich einen hätte).


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Trotta schrieb:


> Vielleicht stellst Du Dir einfach ein wassergefülltes Martiniglas auf den Rasen und wirfst da rein.



Genauso habe ich es zum Anfang gemacht!
Allerdings mit einem Wodka Martini im Glas und einer Olive als Wurfgewicht - im Auftrag ihrer Matjestät. 

Verschüttet, nicht gerührt...


----------



## Made90

Hey, ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen gefragt ob einer die Argon Telestippe hat, nun bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer dieser Rute. Mir erschließt sich leider nicht wie ich die Montage an der Rute befestige da am Ende der Rute kein Ring verbaut ist. Die Spitze ist eingentlich nur ein sehr dünnes Stück Carbon welches immer mehr verjüngt. 
Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

bubfesch schrieb:


> Hey, ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen gefragt ob einer die Argon Telestippe hat, nun bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer dieser Rute. Mir erschließt sich leider nicht wie ich die Montage an der Rute befestige da am Ende der Rute kein Ring verbaut ist. Die Spitze ist eingentlich nur ein sehr dünnes Stück Carbon welches immer mehr verjüngt.
> Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen ?




Stonfo aufkleben:









						Original Stonfo Spitzenstonfo für unberingte Stippruten, Konnektor, Spitzenadapt  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Original Stonfo Spitzenstonfo für unberingte Stippruten, Konnektor, Spitzenadapt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> #urbancamo
> #stadttarn
> 
> Ja, erwischt, ich habe übertrieben. Rostock ist ne grüne Stadt am Meer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr grün:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nur selten grau mit blau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry fürs OT


Tolle Aufnahmen, Georg!


----------



## Mescalero

Trotta schrieb:


> Mit der Fliegenrute träfe ich bestenfalls den Pool (wenn ich einen hätte).


Am Anfang ist das so....viele Luftknoten, Tüddel und graue Haare. Aber letztlich halte ich es für leichter zu erlernen als einen perückenfreien Wallis-Cast mit der Pin.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stonfo aufkleben:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Stonfo Spitzenstonfo für unberingte Stippruten, Konnektor, Spitzenadapt  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Original Stonfo Spitzenstonfo für unberingte Stippruten, Konnektor, Spitzenadapt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


This!

Am besten gleich mehrere kaufen, die kosten ja nicht viel. Besonders die ganz kleinen sind schon recht filigran und es reicht eine Unaufmerksamkeit (z.B. beim Zuschieben) und das Ding ist hin.


----------



## geomas

@bubfesch Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute!

So funktionierts auch:






(Anstelle des „Bungee-Gummis” nehm ich Silikonschlauch)


----------



## Trotta

bubfesch schrieb:


> Hey, ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen gefragt ob einer die Argon Telestippe hat, nun bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer dieser Rute. Mir erschließt sich leider nicht wie ich die Montage an der Rute befestige da am Ende der Rute kein Ring verbaut ist. Die Spitze ist eingentlich nur ein sehr dünnes Stück Carbon welches immer mehr verjüngt.
> Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen ?


Dafür gibt es sicher Nubsies von Stonfo zum Aufkleben. Wenn die gerade nicht zur Hand sind, diese Uraltmontage mit einer Schlaufe und zwei Stück Elektroschlauch hält aus irgendeinem Grund auch ohne Kleber bombenfest:


Edit: @geomas war schneller.


----------



## geomas

Skott schrieb:


> Tolle Aufnahmen, Georg!



Danke, Wolfgang - freut mich, daß Dir die Bilder gefallen. 
Diese Art Fotos mag ich lieber als „Sonnenuntergänge in Hochglanz”...


----------



## Andal

Danke meine Herren für eure Bestätigung. Meine Theorie zur Vergrößerung des Rutenwaldes stimmt also. Nichts bestätigt besser, als das Dementi! 

Das fortlaufende Bejubeln der "ollen Pin" unterstreicht das ja geradezu! 

Allerdings habt ihr es missverstanden. Es geht nicht um die Kritik an den Neuzugängen, sondern am Grund dafür. Schließlich frage ich mich ja auch, berechtigt, warum der Platz in der kleinen Bude zunehmend von Angelzeug "gefressen" wird.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@bubfesch

Oder du wickelst dir ein Bändchen an die Rutenspitze und schlaufst hier später die Montage ein.


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Ich dummes Kamel hab einen Fehler gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jetzt must du tapfer sein, die Zähne zusammen beißen und dadurch... 
Vielleicht hilft es ja auch, wenn du zwischendurch noch eine liebe List (Überraschung) für die Gattin einbaust...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Skott schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es ja auch, wenn du zwischendurch noch eine liebe List (Überraschung) für die Gattin einbaust...



Ein Handstaubsauger kommt sicherlich gut an, falls deine Maden mal wieder im Kühlschrank ausbüxen und sich
an Käse & Wurst laben.


----------



## Made90

Wow vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe von euch allen, ihr seid echt super


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ein "Wallis Cast" eigentlich genau ist, aber ich kann die Pin auch wie eine Multi werfen, was jedoch einiges mehr an Konzentration und Können erfordert.
Da gilt ebenfalls dass ich Montagen unter 6gr als recht schwierig empfinde und ich kann auch nicht ganz so weit werfen wie mit "über den Daumen".. .
Über den Daumen empfinde ich als gute und einfache Methode.
Dabei scheint es mir wichtig den Daumen relativ nah an der Rolle zu haben - ich denke das liegt bei mir so um die 30cm.
Die Schnur gebe ich mit dem Daumen der rechten Hand frei, was mir als Multirollenfischer relativ leicht fällt.
Wenn ich demnächst Zeit finde, versuche ich mal ein kleines Vid zu drehen.. .


----------



## Andal

Man könnte auch gleich Rollen benützen, die tatsächlich für Würfe gebaut wurden. Und es ist kein Geheimnis mehr: Es gibt solche Rollen auch in Baujahren, die mindestens so viel Aufsehen unter der Kollegenschaft erzeugen, wie eine Pin.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Man könnte auch gleich Rollen benützen, die tatsächlich für Würfe gebaut wurden.



Im Grunde wurde jede Rolle für Würfe gebaut.
Die eine Rolle ist Mittel zum Werfen, die andere eher Gegenstand des Werfens.


----------



## Skott

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Fibatube Spinning hat eig keine SIC sondern blanke Ringe, ich denk Andal seine sieht eher so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353410
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353411


Das ist eine traumhafte Kombi!  

Und das Entfernen und Austauschen des nostalgischen Endknubbels aus Gummi mit dem Metalkonus gegen eine Holzkappe ist Stilbruch par  excellence...


----------



## Andal

Eine Pin zum Trotten am Flüsschen. Die Montage sachte einsetzen und alles treiben lassen. Ok. dafür wurde sie gemacht und den Job erledigt sie gut und ordentlich. Aber am See, beim Grundfischen? Sich nur mit etwas quälen, damit man sich gequält hat? Das ist einfach not my cup of tea!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Sich nur mit etwas quälen, damit man sich gequält hat? Das ist einfach not my cup of tea!



Deshalb bist Du wahrscheinlich auch kein Fliegenfischer geworden?


----------



## Andal

Skott schrieb:


> Und das Entfernen und Austauschen des nostalgischen Endknubbels aus Gummi mit dem Metalkonus gegen eine Holzkappe ist Stilbruch par  excellence...


Der war ja nicht aus Metall, sondern aus schnödem Plastik, vermutlich aus Gewichtsgründen, oder weiss Gott, was sich der Schwabe, der sie baute, da je gedacht hatte. Er war schlicht gräßlich. Jetzt hat der Stecken auch was sehr persönliches von mir, was ich ungemein schätze, wenn ich etwas personalisieren kann!


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Deshalb bist Du wahrscheinlich auch kein Fliegenfischer geworden?


Ich habe es wieder, für spätere Zeiten, auf Eis gelegt. Es war mir zu heftig, mit einer ganz bestimmten Riege von Fliegenfischern in einen Topf geworfen zu werden. Wirf einen Blick auf die Herren, die in Rudi Hegers Deutscher Traun wedeln und verstehst, was ich damit meine!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> und verstehst, was ich damit meine!



Kann ich nachvollziehen.

Bei den Friedfischanglern trifft man m.E.  seltener auf diese Klientel oder Einstellung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Pin zum Trotten am Flüsschen. Die Montage sachte einsetzen und alles treiben lassen. Ok. dafür wurde sie gemacht und den Job erledigt sie gut und ordentlich. Aber am See, beim Grundfischen? Sich nur mit etwas quälen, damit man sich gequält hat? Das ist einfach not my cup of tea!



Da sprechen Alter und Weisheit ...
Aber ich sehe den Teufel förmlich lachen und tanzen in deinem Nacken...
Wir haben hier ALLE unseren Spleen - und das ist auch gut so...

In der echten Welt braucht man zwischen 3 und ca. whistling) 20 Ruten und 3-10 Rollen...aus die Maus....!

Aber wer will so schon Leben...


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Bei den Friedfischanglern trifft man m.E.  seltener auf diese Klientel oder Einstellung.


Wobei man mittlerweile überall auf sein Outfit achten sollte, um nicht in irgendwelche Fettnäpfchen zu treten.

Geh in normaler Freizeit-/Angelkleidung an einen Spin Fish Hot Spot und trage nicht wenigstens ein angesagtes Cap. Schon bist du der Paria. Bei den Carpern das gleiche Spiel. Ohne das trendige Shirt bist du der Aussenseiter. Der Look des etwas verpeilten Landlords bei den Friedfischern der insularen Traditionen setzt sich das auch langsam durch. Deshalb versuche ich auch schon alte Tweedjacken zu ergattern. 

Nee... man kann alles übertreiben. Beim Fischen steht für mich immer noch die Zweckmäßigkeit im Vordergrund und daran gedenke ich auch nichts zu ändern. Weder beim Tackle, noch beim Outfit!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da sprechen Alter und Weisheit ...
> Aber ich sehe den Teufel förmlich lachen und tanzen in deinem Nacken...
> Wir haben hier ALLE unseren Spleen - und das ist auch gut so...
> 
> In der echten Welt braucht man zwischen 3 und ca. whistling) 20 Ruten und 3-10 Rollen...aus die Maus....!
> 
> Aber wer will so schon Leben...


Mein lieber Bruder im Geiste,

ich bin auch bloss ein fehlerhafter Mensch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Nee... man kann alles übertreiben. Beim Fischen steht für mich immer noch die *Zweckmäßigkeit *im Vordergrund und daran gedenke ich auch nichts zu ändern. Weder beim Tackle, noch beim Outfit!




Sehe ich ganz genau so. 
Und darum für jede Angelart eine Kombo, die dem Zweck am besten dient.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meld mich zurück von Oberweser, Angeltechnisch leider nicht der Burner, die mir ersichtlichen erreichbaren stellen an den 10 KM wo ICH Angeln durfte, hatten ne extrem schnelle Strömung und leider keine Buhnen. Der Tackledealer, bei dem ich mir meine Karte geholt hab, gab mir einen kuriosen Tipp.......ich dachte mir nimmst zusätzlich zur Karte halt noch etwas Tackle mit, der Dealer wird ja kaum was von dem Kartenkauf haben. Also wollte ich neben Futter ein zwei neue Körbe mitnehmen und war echt verwundert, dass er nur 30g und 60g ÖKO (Bleifrei) Körbe da hatte. Auf meine Frage hin meinte er, dass sie an der Weser mit maximal 60g gut klarkommen  Ich hab ihm nicht geglaubt und trotzdem mal einen mitgenommen......am ende hatte ich recht, vermutlich kennt er aber wohl eher die guten Buhnenstellen  selbst mein in weiser Voraussicht mitgenommener 125g Krallenkorb blieb nicht in dieser Strömung liegen....
> Blieb mir nix übrig als direkt am Rand in max. 1m Abstand zum Ufer die Montagen abzulegen, aber selbst nen Aal hatte kein Bock auf ne Portion Würmchen.
> Dafür hatten wir aber sonst Glück, mit dem Wetter, mit dem Campingplatz und sowieso...endlich mal ein paar Tage von Zuhause wech. In 3 Wochen gehts mal länger weg, da freu ick mir wie nie druff !


Dann versuch dein Glück einfach in der Nähe in den Kanälen....


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe es wieder, für spätere Zeiten, auf Eis gelegt. Es war mir zu heftig, mit einer ganz bestimmten Riege von Fliegenfischern in einen Topf geworfen zu werden. Wirf einen Blick auf die Herren, die in Rudi Hegers Deutscher Traun wedeln und verstehst, was ich damit meine!


Wobei man von den Fliegensnobs immer nur hört oder liest, am Wasser trifft man die Hochnasen jedenfalls nicht. Aber es gibt sie ohne Zweifel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> t, am Wasser trifft man die Hochnasen jedenfalls nicht.




Die haben ihre Gewässer....die Karten dafür könnten sich nur die wenigsten von uns leisten(sofern es überhaupt welche gibt).


----------



## Mescalero

Auch wieder wahr, an der Traun oder dem Bach in der Eiffel - Namen vergessen - werde ich jedenfalls mein Lebtag nicht fischen gehen. Höchstens schwarz. €120 oder sowas für ein Tagesticket....sorry aber das ist jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Ohne das trendige Shirt bist du der Aussenseiter.



In der Rolle fühle ich mich nicht mal unwohl.

Hat mir schon in der Grundschule nichts ausgemacht, eine Teil der Klamotten meiner älteren Schwester abzutragen. Die Röcke wurden mir von meinen Eltern allerdings nicht zugemutet.

In Punkto Gerätschaften bin ich eigentlich ganz beim Professor: 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und darum für jeden Angelart eine Kombo, die dem Zweck am besten dient.



Wobei ich noch ergänzen würde:  "und mit der man sich wohlfühlt."


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Skott schrieb:


> Das ist eine traumhafte Kombi!
> 
> Und das Entfernen und Austauschen des nostalgischen Endknubbels aus Gummi mit dem Metalkonus gegen eine Holzkappe ist Stilbruch par  excellence...



Danke, bei so einer Rute muss einfach die Kombi passen sonst wärs ja nicht stil gerecht.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> am Wasser trifft man die Hochnasen jedenfalls nicht.



Vorsicht mit Pauschalisierungen, auch bei den Fliegenfischern finden sich sehr feine Menschen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Vorsicht mit Pauschalisierungen, auch bei den Fliegenfischern finden sich sehr feine Menschen.



Die geselligen Hochnasen erkennt man meist am Nasenpiercing bzw. der frischen Goldkopfnymphe im Nasenflügel.


----------



## Tricast

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke, bei so einer Rute muss einfach die Kombi passen sonst wärs ja nicht stil gerecht.



Wenn ich Andal richtig verstanden habe war es ja keine "Original Hardy", sondern eine Rute die auf einen Hardy-Blank aufgebaut wurde und sie hatte auch keinen original Abschluß. Also finde ich das schon in Ordnung so.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn ich Andal richtig verstanden habe war es ja keine "Original Hardy", sondern eine Rute die auf einen Hardy-Blank aufgebaut wurde und sie hatte auch keinen original Abschluß. Also finde ich das schon in Ordnung so.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Eben... eine Rute AUS einem Hardy Blank. Die Fa. Niedermeier in München war ja mal so etwas, wie der Stadthalter von Hardy in Deutschland. Da gingen auch viele Blanks an diverse Rutenbauer, die dann froh schafften.


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt braucht man nur noch so etwas wegen der englisch-französischen Freundschaft und dem Stil beim Fischen.









						Veuve Clicqout  Champagner-Thermo-Trägerbeutel  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Veuve Clicqout  Champagner-Thermo-Trägerbeutel bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Vorsicht mit Pauschalisierungen, auch bei den Fliegenfischern finden sich sehr feine Menschen.


Das auf jeden Fall. Vor allem sehr gelassene Menschen!

Aber wenn du an bestimmten Strecken nicht den obligatorischen Dresscode mitmachst, hast du verloren. Fängst du dann an wild verwachsenen Streckenteilen auch noch gute Fische, ist es zum Rufmord nicht mehr weit. Ein ordentlicher Flyman steht an der Promenade, trägt mindestens Patagonia und wirft "schön" - im knöcheltiefen H-zwei-O. Der bricht nicht in Jeans und Gummistiefeln durch die Brennesseln... und fängt dann auch noch was!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht man nur noch so etwas wegen der englisch-französischen Freundschaft und dem Stil beim Fischen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veuve Clicqout  Champagner-Thermo-Trägerbeutel  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Veuve Clicqout  Champagner-Thermo-Trägerbeutel bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Mit Weisswein und Kristallgläsern hat das der Chris Yates (s.N.s.a.i.g.) schon vorgemacht.

Beim Schampus sehe ich da eher Probleme mit der richtigen Kühlung. Lauwarmer Puffsprudel ist ja sowas von ekelig!


----------



## Tricast

Deshalb ja der THERMO-Trägerbeutel! Wir wollen doch nicht die lustige Witwe schwitzen lassen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Mit Weisswein und Kristallgläsern hat das der Chris Yates (s.N.s.a.i.g.) schon vorgemacht.


Auch Miss Sophie verlangte bei ihrem _Dinner for One_ nach "White wine with the fish".


----------



## Mescalero

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Vorsicht mit Pauschalisierungen, auch bei den Fliegenfischern finden sich sehr feine Menschen.


Da hast du meinen Beitrag wohl gründlich missverstanden.


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Dosenmais-Smalltalk. Werde zum üben mit der Pin wohl etwas stärkere Schnur aufspulen. Jetzt habe ich eine 16er drauf und vielleicht ist eine 20er oder 22er besser zu händeln für den Anfang. Was meint Ihr?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht man nur noch so etwas wegen der englisch-französischen Freundschaft und dem Stil beim Fischen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veuve Clicqout  Champagner-Thermo-Trägerbeutel  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Veuve Clicqout  Champagner-Thermo-Trägerbeutel bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de






Andal schrieb:


> Mit Weisswein und Kristallgläsern hat das der Chris Yates (s.N.s.a.i.g.) schon vorgemacht.
> 
> Beim Schampus sehe ich da eher Probleme mit der richtigen Kühlung. Lauwarmer Puffsprudel ist ja sowas von ekelig!



Ah, das ist ein interessantes Thema. Gerade für den Wanderangler mit leichtem Gepäck an abschüssigem Ufer sind die Passenden Gläser
häufig aufgrund ihres ungünstigen Schwerpunktes, mangelnder Standfestigkeit und materialbedingter Bruchanfälligkeit doch eher unpraktisch.

Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit auch mal in dieser Richtung experimentiert mit recht vielversprechenden Ergebnissenm wie ich finde. Ich erlaube mir, den entsprechenden
Post hier nochmal zu zitieren:



Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Ich habe mich ans Wasser begeben für einen Testlauf. Im Mittelpunkt steht aber nicht die Mk zwo, sondern eine neue Tueftelei, die für die Fachwelt unendlich wertvoller sein dürfte als jede neue Rute. Gentlemen, ich darf Ihnen präsentieren: Die zerlegbare Sektflöte aus Hochleistungspolymer mit integriertem Erdspiess und optionaler Knicklichtaufnahme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 267819



cin cin,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Dosenmais-Smalltalk. Werde zum üben mit der Pin wohl etwas stärkere Schnur aufspulen. Jetzt habe ich eine 16er drauf und vielleicht ist eine 20er oder 22er besser zu händeln für den Anfang. Was meint Ihr?



Keine Ahnung, Heinz aber Fluorocarbon ab Stärke 0,30mm lässt sich ganz gut wieder entwirren.


----------



## Mescalero

Meine Meinung spielt mangels einschlägiger Erfahrungen keine Rolle. Aber anfangs hatte ich 0,22er auf der Rolle und hatte ständig Perücken oder die Schnur hat sich zwischen Spule und Körper verfangen. Dann kam 0,18er Schnur drauf und es lief deutlich besser.
Es kann aber auch an dem Fabrikat gelegen haben. Generell ist weiche Schnur mMn besser geeignet, die schmiegt sich eher an und kringelt weniger leicht.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> Da hast du meinen Beitrag wohl gründlich missverstanden.



Gut möglich, sorry dafür.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, Heinz aber Fluorocarbon ab Stärke 0,30mm lässt sich ganz gut wieder entwirren.


Ab 80er Durchmesser kannst du auslegen, wie mit einer Stippe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Dosenmais-Smalltalk. Werde zum üben mit der Pin wohl etwas stärkere Schnur aufspulen. Jetzt habe ich eine 16er drauf und vielleicht ist eine 20er oder 22er besser zu händeln für den Anfang. Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ich würde die 16er Schnur zunächst auf der Pin lassen und damit die ersten Versuche starten, eine dünne Schnur fliegt jedenfalls besser.
Wechseln kannst Du die Schnur dann noch immer und zum Fischen mit der Pin spult man sich ja eh nicht so viele Meter auf die Rolle.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ab 80er Durchmesser kannst du auslegen, wie mit einer Stippe.



Bei derartigen Ankertauen Bedarf es wohl eher einer professionellen Leinenwurfrakete aus der Seefahrt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei derartigen Ankertauen Bedarf es wohl eher einer professionellen Leinenwurfrakete aus der Seefahrt.


Verdammt, das wollte ich doch für die Fopu Angler auf den Markt werfen und Reich werden  Dann hätte vielleicht auch mal für ne Drennan Rute und ansprechende Swims Kleidung gereicht


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Verdammt, das wollte ich doch für die Fopu Angler auf den Markt werfen und Reich werden...



So in dieser Art?






Für Freizeitangler und Hobby-Artilleristen.

_*"Missile!!! - Away!!!" *_


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> So in dieser Art?


Wenn man da ne superschnelle Kugellager PIN kombiniert verglüht die wahrscheinlich an ihrer Reibungshitze


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn man da ne superschnelle Kugellager PIN kombiniert verglüht die wahrscheinlich an ihrer Reibungshitze


Die überdreht so sehr, dass Haken und köder mit schallgeschwindigkeit auf dich zurück schnalzen


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die überdreht so sehr, dass Haken und köder mit schallgeschwindigkeit auf dich zurück schnalzen


Contenance mister Kochtopf, ICH würde dies Frevel nie nich durchführen, aber ich das Geschäftsmodel


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Jetzt must du tapfer sein, die Zähne zusammen beißen und dadurch...


Das habe ich auch getan. Wir haben vor dem Angelgeschäft geparkt und ich habe gleich gesagt, dass es aber dauern würde. Da hat sie das erste mal die Augen verdreht. Maske auf und rein ins Vergnügen. Der Laden ist so groß, das ich mir gleich einen Mitarbeiter schnappte, der mit mir meine Liste abarbeiten sollte. "Ich brauche eine Abhakmatte, einen Kescher..." Da hörte ich im Hintergrund, "Du hast doch so viele Kescher". Das ging ja gut los, dachte ich mir. "Ich brauche einen größeren, die anderen sind Forellenkescher". Der junge Mitarbeiter zeigte mir, wo ich alles finde und meine Holde machte es sich in einem Angelstuhl bequem und beschäftigte sich mit ihrem Handy. 
Letztendlich kamen die Matte, der Kescher und ein wenig Nubsies in den Einkaufswagen. Als ich dann mit dem Wagen vor ihr stand, sagte sie: "So, dein Budget ist bereits überschritten, können wir bitte zur Kasse gehen"?
Ich hatte ja alles, was ich brauchte. Aber wenn mein Mädchen nicht dabei gewesen, hätte ich mehr im Wagen gehabt.  





Der Kescher ist von Balzer und hat eine Bügelgröße von 90x90 mit einer Länge von 2,80m mit gummierten Netz.
Die Abhakmatte ist 96cm lang.





Mehr Kleinkram brauchte ich nicht. Habe nur meine Verschleißteile aufgestockt. Die Hundekaustange hab ich im Edeka gekauft. Soll ein guter Schleienköder sein.
So, dann will ich mal meine Sachen für Morgen packen. Um 4:00Uhr wird aufgestanden. Zielfisch ist die Schleie. Auf großartiges Anfüttern werde ich verzichten.  Sonst werden mich wieder die Rotaugen überrennen. Mais, Maden und Würmer, mehr kommt nicht mit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Sacht mal Jungs, wie in welcher Richtung spult ihr eure Schnur eigentlich auf die Pin? So, dass die Schnur vom Leitring aus parallel zum Blank direkt zum Rollenfuß läuft (A) oder so, dass sie unterm Leitring abknickt und im einem Winkel zum Blank auf das Ende gegenüber vom Rollenfuß zuläuft (B)? Ich nutze bisher Variante,  B aber habe gelesen/gehört, dass bei Variante (A) das Bremsen mit dem Daumen - besonders im Drill - wesentlich angenehmer sein soll. Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu würden mich mal interessieren


----------



## Tobias85

@Jason: Na dann hast du ja doch alles erfolgreich und halbwegs unbeschadet überstanden.  Viel Erfolg mit den Schleien!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> So, dann will ich mal meine Sachen für Morgen packen. Um 4:00Uhr wird aufgestanden. Zielfisch ist die Schleie. Auf großartiges Anfüttern werde ich verzichten. Sonst werden mich wieder die Rotaugen überrennen. Mais, Maden und Würmer, mehr kommt nicht mit.




Na da bin ich bestimmt ebenso gespannt wie deine Frau, ob die Investitionen sich gelohnt haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sacht mal Jungs, wie in welcher Richtung spult ihr eure Schnur eigentlich auf die Pin?



Ich spule sie auch nach der Variante B auf, auf das Rückwärtskurbeln beim Einholen der Schnur hätte ich keine Lust.
Allerdings könnte man auch einmal Variante A ausprobieren, dann weiß man wie es ist.
Der Wallis Cast klappt so aber glaube ich nicht mehr. Hmm?


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na da bin ich bestimmt ebenso gespannt wie deine Frau, ob die Investitionen sich gelohnt haben.


Wenn sie so vor mir steht, dann kann sie in der Gartenhütte schlafen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn sie so vor mir steht, dann kann sie in der Gartenhütte schlafen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich würde ihr zusätzlich noch Mehl, Keksteig und Ausstechformen in die Hand drücken.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Contenance mister Kochtopf, ICH würde dies Frevel nie nich durchführen, aber ich das Geschäftsmodel


Contenance ist mein zweiter Vorname



*UND ICH HASSE IHN*


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich würde ihr zusätzlich noch Mehl, Keksteig und Ausstechformen in die Hand drücken.


Ich würde da noch weitere Zutaten zufügen, ich zitiere mal einen Örtlichen Zeitungsbericht zu einer kleinen Ü50 Party der letzten Tage:*12 Frauen über 50 konsumierten Haschisch-Brownies: Vier mussten ins Krankenhaus   *


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sacht mal Jungs, wie in welcher Richtung spult ihr eure Schnur eigentlich auf die Pin? So, dass die Schnur vom Leitring aus parallel zum Blank direkt zum Rollenfuß läuft (A) oder so, dass sie unterm Leitring abknickt und im einem Winkel zum Blank auf das Ende gegenüber vom Rollenfuß zuläuft (B)? Ich nutze bisher Variante,  B aber habe gelesen/gehört, dass bei Variante (A) das Bremsen mit dem Daumen - besonders im Drill - wesentlich angenehmer sein soll. Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu würden mich mal interessieren


 B weil isso. Hab es so auf Bildern gesehen und übernommen ohne ein oder zwei Gedanken dran zu verschwenden (und @Minimax hat es mal erwähnt)


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Contenance ist mein zweiter Vorname
> 
> 
> 
> *UND ICH HASSE IHN*


Ist bekannt  Liebe dich selbst


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Kescher, lieber Jason - dann kanns ja losgehen. 
Viel Erfolg bei und/oder mit den Schleien. Der Stammtich freut sich schon auf Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist bekannt  Liebe dich selbst


Tue ich aber danach fühle ich mich immer schmutzig und benutzt


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Kescher, lieber Jason - dann kanns ja losgehen.
> Viel Erfolg bei und/oder mit den Schleien. Der Stammtich freut sich schon auf Deinen Bericht.


Und wenn es wieder ein Karpfen wird, dann freue ich mich auch. Morgen wird mit der Kennet Perfection und einer Matchrute angegriffen. Weiß aber noch nicht genau welche. Stehe hier vorm Rutenständer und jucke mir den Kopf.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ich finde @Andal hat schon recht: Die Pin hat ihre Zeiten und Orte, dort und dann hat sie tatsächlich wunderbare Vorteile. 
Ich würde sie aber nie in Konkurrenz zu Statios setzen, und mit Mühe und Not die bauartbedingten Einschränkungen gegenüber
den Statios auszugleichen versuchen. Es würde mir all den Spass und Leichtigkeit nehmen, für die zweifelhafte Aussicht nach
Jahren steinbeissiger Übungen, Tüfteleien und Schweiss dann eben immer noch nicht den Aktionsumfang ner Statio zu erhalten.
Das ist die eine Seite- die andere Ist:
Die Direktheit des Drills, die ganze, elegante Unkompliziertheit des Prinzips bei ästhetischer technischer Umsetzung, und, ja, auch 
die Andeutung des Individualismus* sind für mich zumindest ein Genuss aus sich heraus, der die technischen und methodischen
Beschränkungen der Cetrepins, Achs- und Wenderollen vollständig aufhebt.
Klar hat der Pinangler in der Mehrheit der Situationen mit mehr Einschränkungen und Problemen zu leben als der Statioangler -
aber das kann man eben auch einfach annehmen und gelten lassen**. Der Lohn dafür entsteht im eigenen Herzen und ist die
selbe geheime Freude, die den am Ufer belächelten Bambusangler zu einem geheimen Fürsten macht.
hg
Minimax



*Vergesst nicht die Perspektive, liebe Stammtischbrüder: Hier in unserer virtuellen Karawanserei sind Pins und das Angeln damit alltägliches
Thema- aber ich wette, in unseren anglerischen Umfeldern daheim sind sie immer noch unbekannt und exotisch- ich habe in 4 Jahren
einen Angler getroffen, der selbst mit der Pin angelt, und nur eine handvoll, die sie korrekt identifizieren konnten. Allein deswegen ist
der Ükel eine echte Oase.

**Plus, und wenns dem Pinangler mal zuviel wird, kann er jederzeit Stationärrollen als "Querwinder" bezeichnen, mit etwas säuerlichen 
Gesichtsausdruck und gerümpfter Nase, wie "Doseneintopf" oder "Hundetütchen". Gerne mit etwas Hüsteln und halbbesenkten Lidern.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Direktheit des Drills...


Du musst eine Einbremsscheibenstionärrolle aus den 50ern, oder 60ern bei kaltem Wetter fischen. Dann hast du eine ganz neue Definition für diesen Begriff!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sacht mal Jungs, wie in welcher Richtung spult ihr eure Schnur eigentlich auf die Pin? So, dass die Schnur vom Leitring aus parallel zum Blank direkt zum Rollenfuß läuft (A) oder so, dass sie unterm Leitring abknickt und im einem Winkel zum Blank auf das Ende gegenüber vom Rollenfuß zuläuft (B)? Ich nutze bisher Variante,  B aber habe gelesen/gehört, dass bei Variante (A) das Bremsen mit dem Daumen - besonders im Drill - wesentlich angenehmer sein soll. Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu würden mich mal interessieren






Kochtopf schrieb:


> B weil isso. Hab es so auf Bildern gesehen und übernommen ohne ein oder zwei Gedanken dran zu verschwenden (und @Minimax hat es mal erwähnt)




Kochi hat recht: B, weil isso. Ausserdem kann man dann in dieselbe Richtung wie mit diesen modernen_ Querwinderollen_ aufkurbeln und muss sich nicht immer umstellen. Daneben gibt es bestimmt noch 20 andere Argumente und jede Menge Skub.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Contenance ist mein zweiter Vorname



Denk Dir was, mein Lieber, die schlimmste Fehlbennennung durch hoffnungsvolle Eltern war eine Kommilitonin aus den USA, die offenbar einen persönlichen
Rebellions/Rachefeldzug gegen ihren Namen "Chastity" (Ja, die machen das echt noch!) führte. Sie hat sowohl für einige Missverständnisse, Beleidigungen und
schliesslich Verbrüderungen unter uns Studentenjungs gesorgt. 
Kein Scherz übrigens- sie hat leider abgebrochen und ist wieder nach Amerika zurück, aber sie hat ihren Namen im alten Europa wirklich Lügen gestraft.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du musst eine Einbremsscheibenstionärrolle aus den 50ern, oder 60ern bei kaltem Wetter fischen. Dann hast du eine ganz neue Definition für diesen Begriff!



Hab den ganzen Letzten Winter mit ner Michell 300 gefischt -war schon geil. Ich gebe aber zu, das ich sie mit Carbonwashern, die mir unser liebes Rollengenie @Bimmelrudi empfohlen hatte, gepimpt habe.


----------



## Tikey0815

Übrigens bin ich im Urlaub auf meinen kohlefaser Kescherstiel getreten, ist zwar noch ganz aber mit der quetschung möchte ich keinen größeren Fisch damit heben. Habt ihr nen Tipp für einen neuen? Möglichst kurze Transportlänge und variabel bis 3m verstellbar.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Kochi hat recht: B, weil isso. Ausserdem kann man dann in dieselbe Richtung wie mit diesen modernen_ Querwinderollen_ aufkurbeln und muss sich nicht immer umstellen. Daneben gibt es bestimmt noch 20 andere Argumente und jede Menge Skub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denk Dir was, mein Lieber, die schlimmste Fehlbennennung durch hoffnungsvolle Eltern war eine Kommilitonin aus den USA, die offenbar einen persönlichen
> Rebellions/Rachefeldzug gegen ihren Namen "Chastity" (Ja, die machen das echt noch!) führte. Sie hat sowohl für einige Missverständnisse, Beleidigungen und
> schliesslich Verbrüderungen unter uns Studentenjungs gesorgt.
> Kein Scherz übrigens- sie hat leider abgebrochen und ist wieder nach Amerika zurück, aber sie hat ihren Namen im alten Europa wirklich Lügen gestraft.


Da muss ich an Pratchett denken, wo eine Familie in den Spitzhornbergen ihre Töchter nach Tugenden- und die Söhne nach Sünden benannt hat.
Zorn war bspw sehr tierlieb


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich im Urlaub auf meinen kohlefaser Kescherstiel getreten, ist zwar noch ganz aber mit der quetschung möchte ich keinen größeren Fisch damit heben. Habt ihr nen Tipp für einen neuen? Möglichst kurze Transportlänge und variabel bis 3m verstellbar.


Drennan Twistlock...?


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sacht mal Jungs, wie in welcher Richtung spult ihr eure Schnur eigentlich auf die Pin? So, dass die Schnur vom Leitring aus parallel zum Blank direkt zum Rollenfuß läuft (A) oder so, dass sie unterm Leitring abknickt und im einem Winkel zum Blank auf das Ende gegenüber vom Rollenfuß zuläuft (B)? Ich nutze bisher Variante,  B aber habe gelesen/gehört, dass bei Variante (A) das Bremsen mit dem Daumen - besonders im Drill - wesentlich angenehmer sein soll. Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu würden mich mal interessieren


Ich habe immer Variante B gewählt. mit Variante A würde ich nicht klar kommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Heute brachte der Postbote (neben 3 alten Shimanos, alle absolut perfekt laufend, mit 6 teilweise neuen Matchspulen) auch 2 Bücher.







Andal hatte ja kürzlich Jens Bursell erwähnt - das „Friedfische” Buch aus der Reihe „Perfekt Angeln” gefällt mir nach dem ersten Durchblättern durchweg gut. Die Fotos sind besser als der übliche Angelbuch-Standard. Fundamental Neues konnte ich beim Blättern nicht entdecken, aber natürlich sofort wieder einen Druckfehler - so langsam werde ich mir selbst unheimlich.

Die „Grundschule” der „Angler-Fibel” von Dick Murray gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr. Grafiken sind in diesem Format besser als Fotos. Es sind viele schöne Old-School-Tipps zu finden, das sieht man selten. Das Friedfischangeln dominiert eindeutig, in meinen Augen ein dicker Pluspunkt.
Ach ja - die Schnurführung an der Achsrolle folgt im Buch Variante B (ich selbst praktiziere Methode A).

Beide Bücher hätten von mir aus etwas großformatiger sein können, aber ich gehe auf die 50 zu und es ist vielleicht das Alter...

Also was ich sagen wollte: vielen Dank an die Buch-Tipp-Geber hier am Stammtisch!


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich im Urlaub auf meinen kohlefaser Kescherstiel getreten, ist zwar noch ganz aber mit der quetschung möchte ich keinen größeren Fisch damit heben. Habt ihr nen Tipp für einen neuen? Möglichst kurze Transportlänge und variabel bis 3m verstellbar.


Ich habe einen Browning Pit Bull im Zulauf, weil billig und der Name suggeriert Stabilität (ich hasse Marketing). Ist aber mit 1m+ nicht so richtig kurz.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Drennan Twistlock...?


Die 3m Version hat schon 1,6m Transportlänge, find ich schon lang...macht aber nen super Eindruck


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Browning Pit Bull im Zulauf, weil billig und der Name suggeriert Stabilität (ich hasse Marketing). Ist aber mit 1m+ nicht so richtig kurz.



Neben der Pit Bull 600 Kopfrute von Browning besitze ich auch diesen Kescherstab.
Stabil ist er schon, allerdings ist er auch relativ schwer und ich musste den Gewindekopf bereits nachträglich mit 2K-Kleber fixieren.

Nachtrag:
Aufgrund der robusten Bauweise lässt sich der Stab auch prima als Senkstab verwenden, wenn man vorne eine entsprechende Öse einschraubt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Da ich gerade fröhlich am Spule bespulen bin- die Sedona zeigt etwas, dass ich bei Frauen sehr schätze, aber was bei Angelrollen wohl fehl am Platze ist: man mag das Wickelbild als Sanduhr- oder Gitarrenförmig umschreiben, noch nicht sehr ausgeprägt aber sichtbar. Dazu werden ja diese Scheibchen bei Querwindern mitgeliefert. Wie nutze ich diese Dinger richtig und komme ich ums ab- und erneute aufspulen rum?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mach mal n Foto.

Scheibchen ab oder ran bringt nur etwas bei zu hoher oder zu niedriger Wicklung - also wenn sie die Schnur an einem Ende anhäuft und am anderen zu wenig ist.

Wenn in der Mitte etwas fehlt, musst du damit leben.


----------



## Kochtopf




----------



## Professor Tinca

Völlig ok. 
Besser geht es dann wohl mit der Rolle nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Völlig ok.
> Besser geht es mit der Rolle nicht.


Da bin ich beruhigt. Ich lasse gerne im Geschäft aufspulen (weil bequem und so), wenn man nur alle jubeljahre mal ein zwei bespult hat man nicht wirklich Routine


----------



## Andal

Also diese Taille ist doch wirklich lässlich!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich dachte du hast das selbst aufgespult.
Kannst ja nochmal abziehen auf ner Wiese und gucken ob die Schnur besser liegt wenn du sie selbst aufwickelst.

Von maschinellem Aufspulen halte ich gar nix!

Erstens liegt die Schnur nicht so wie die Rolle das macht und zweitens wird sie gern mal zu heiß dabei und verliert an Tragkraft.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast das selbst aufgespult.
> Kannst ja nochmal abziehen auf ner Wiese und gucken ob die Schnur besser liegt wenn du sie selbst aufwickelst.
> 
> Von maschinellem Aufspulen halte ich gar nix!
> 
> Erstens liegt die Schnur nicht so wie die Rolle das macht und zweitens wird sie gern mal zu heiß dabei und verliert an Tragkraft.


Diese habe ich selber aufgespult- nebendarsteller waren ein Korb und ein nasser Lappen. Bislang habe ich keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht (auch wenn ich es natürlich besser weiss wegen Wickelbild etc.) beim bespulen lassen, allerdings lasse ich das auch nur zwei bestimmte Mitarbeiter im Angelcenter machen... aber selbst isst der Topf oder so


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ahja. Dann ist ja alles richtig.
Geht nicht besser mit der Rolle.
Was für'n Durchmesser hat die Schnur?


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ahja. Dann ist ja alles richtig.
> Geht nicht besser mit der Rolle.
> Was für'n Durchmesser hat die Schnur?


18er. Die wird dann mit der Avonspitze benützt, für die Quiverspitze habe ich 25er auf der anderen Spule (und auf der dazugehörigen Pin 20er)


----------



## geomas

Benutzt Du SJs Avon-Spitze überwiegend zum Posenangeln?


----------



## geomas

#drennanruten

Habe übrigens gerademal wieder gestaunt - auf einer älteren, momentan bei ebay angebotenen 14ft Posenrute war die empfohlene Schnurstärke mit 1.7 bis 2.6lb angegeben. 
Und in einer der Spulen der neuen alten Match-Shimano-Rollen klebte ein kleiner Aufkleber: „Bayer 2.2lb”. 

Ich finds immer wieder faszinierend, wie fein die Briten fischen (oder fischten).


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Benutzt Du SJs Avon-Spitze überwiegend zum Posenangeln?


Ganz klar "Jein" auf Anguilla Anguilla nehme ich die Avon Spitze gerne wegen der Glöckchen, beim mobilen Döbeln oder am Tümpel bevorzuge ich für Grundangelei die Quiverspitze (bis 0,75oz und damit für mich 'laf'[lite as fuck])


geomas schrieb:


> #drennanruten
> 
> Habe übrigens gerademal wieder gestaunt - auf einer älteren, momentan bei ebay angebotenen 14ft Posenrute war die empfohlene Schnurstärke mit 1.7 bis 2.6lb angegeben.
> Und in einer der Spulen der neuen alten Match-Shimano-Rollen klebte ein kleiner Aufkleber: „Bayer 2.2lb”.
> 
> Ich finds immer wieder faszinierend, wie fein die Briten fischen (oder fischten).


Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Damals die Tragkräfte andere waren und somit die Schnüre einfah dicker bei gleichen Tragkräften als heute waren, ich hatte mal ne Tabelle aber finde sie nicht mehr, ich glaube jedoch mich zu entsinnen, dass dies auch für moderne Monos mit hoher dehnbarkeit, die du bevorzugst iirc, gilt.
Ich persönlich fische gerne angepasst an die Bedingungen (und die Fulda ist eine harsche Gebieterin) aber halte nichts von Feinheit als Selbstzweck. Habe zwar auch mit 16er keinen Fisch verloren aber zum einen  sah die Schnur nach einem Tag trotten aus wie ein vergewaltiger Korkenzieher bei Hieronymus Bosch und zum anderen war sie ein paar mal so aufgeraut wie die Stimme von Barry White. Da fühle ich mich mit 18er und 20er einfach wohler


----------



## Andal

Zumal es auch für den ganz normal werkelnden Angler keine wesentlichen Vorteile bringt, wenn man spinnwebenfein angelt. Bei Wettfischen, wo alle quasi Schulter an Schulter fischen, mag das was anderes sein.


----------



## geomas

Und vermutlich wurden die Stickfloatruten ja zum Hasel-Angeln gebaut und entworfen. 6-Pfund-Döbel waren vermutlich nicht im Lastenheft.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Zumal es auch für den ganz normal werkelnden Angler keine wesentlichen Vorteile bringt, wenn man spinnwebenfein angelt. Bei Wettfischen, wo alle quasi Schulter an Schulter fischen, mag das was anderes sein.



An manchen berühmten britischen Flußabschnitten gibts ja in der Saison praktisch jedes Wochenende ein echtes Match und zahllose Trainingseinheiten in der Woche.
Da mögen die Fische schon dazulernen.


----------



## Andal

Wenn du bei uns mit 20er Hauptschnur und 18er Vorfach angelst, bist du immer noch dünner unterwegs, als der Durchschnitt und weit entfernt, von spinnwebendünn.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für eure Meinungen zum Aufspulen. "Isso" überzeugt mich vollkommen und damit werde ich dann auch bei Variante B bleiben. Das Argument der ungewohnten Drehrichtung beim Einholen unter Variante A mag vielleicht auch mit dazu beitragen.


----------



## Tobias85

Hab heute übrigens meinen Fahrradreifen ausgetauscht (Hitze-Platzer) und ne kurze Runde zum Bach gedreht. Der Bagger war da und hat vor dem Kanal kubikmeterweise Treibgut und Schlamm ausgebaggert. Endlich kann man dort wieder eine Rute reinwerfen, die Döbeljagd am Hausbach kann wieder starten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> An manchen berühmten britischen Flußabschnitten gibts ja in der Saison praktisch jedes Wochenende ein echtes Match und zahllose Trainingseinheiten in der Woche.
> Da mögen die Fische schon dazulernen.



Yo und ein dünner Durchmesser bietet der Strömung auch weniger Angriffsfläche, sprich leichtere Posen oder natürlichere Präsentation am Fluss.


----------



## Jason

Guten Morgen. Die Ruten sind im Wasser. 
Die Schleien können kommen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@Jason : Dann wünschen wir Dir einen schönen Tag am Wasser und natürlich auch deinen Zielfisch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @bubfesch
> 
> Oder du wickelst dir ein Bändchen an die Rutenspitze und schlaufst hier später die Montage ein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353417


Habe eine wabblige China-Stippe mit so nem Bändchen. Funktionuckelt wunderbest.
(die ist - für @Tricast  ja auch aus Glasfaser und hat hinten raus überraschendes Rückrat, damit hab ich selbst einen ordentlichen Giebel irgendwie gebändigt bekommen...)
Dann hab ich eine billige Askari-Stippe für KöFi Fang mit der guten alten Öse - das ist eher semi-prächtig und viermal notdürftig mit Heißkleber neu fixiert.
Und dann ein teurere DAM Stippe - auf dich ich so einen Schiebe-Stonfo gebastelt habe.

Bis auf die Öse funktioniert eigtl alles....
Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch eine zum Rumwickeln von Rigs wie sie u.a. @Trotta auf seinem Bild gefehlt hat.

Then again - ich arbeite jeden Tag 9 Stunden und wenn ich am Wasser bin, will ich schnell und recht einfach Fisch fangen.
Wenn ich dann anfangen müsste, Rigs zu wickeln und festzukleben etc, dann würde ich mich vermutlich mit einem Seil irgendwo aufhängen. 

und @Jason - das ist der falsche Spot. Die Schleien treiben sich doch alle im Celler Yachthafen rum!!! haha. Viel Erfolg! 

Zum nächsten Wochenende komme ich nicht zum Angeln.
Rufbereitschaft. 
Aber immerhin komm ich mal dazu das Auto sauber zu machen, wenn ich denn Samstag früh genug aufstehe....


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch eine zum Rumwickeln von Rigs wie sie u.a. @Trotta auf seinem Bild gefehlt hat.



Der "Rattenschwnz" ist technisch die beste Lösung - man muß da ja auch nicht am Wasser irgendwas wickeln oder basteln.
Ans Ende des Rattenschwanzes kommt ne Schlaufe oder ein leichter Snap... .


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der "Rattenschwnz" ist technisch die beste Lösung - man muß da ja auch nicht am Wasser irgendwas wickeln oder basteln.
> Ans Ende des Rattenschwanzes kommt ne Schlaufe oder ein leichter Snap... .


Wie geschrieben - für Vorbereitung zu Hause habe ich in etwa am Tag 15 Minuten zu Hause Ruhe nach der Arbeit.
Wenn ich in der Zeit dazu komme, eine Pose mit entsprechender Ausbleiung im Swimming Pool vorzubereiten ist das schon eine enorme Menge.
Der Rattenschwanz mag also technisch das BESTE sein, was es gibt - aber ich muss immer das Zeit-Leistungs-Verhältnis mit einrechnen für mich.


----------



## Kochtopf

TobBok schrieb:


> Then again - ich arbeite jeden Tag 9 Stunden und wenn ich am Wasser bin, will ich schnell und recht einfach Fisch fangen.
> Wenn ich dann anfangen müsste, Rigs zu wickeln und festzukleben etc, dann würde ich mich vermutlich mit einem Seil irgendwo aufhängen.


Hast du den Strick schon vorbereitet dabei? Sonst kannst du auch direkt am Wasser ein Vorfach binden. Was für eine Schnurdicke nutzt du dafür? Frage für nen Freund...


----------



## Jason

Der Nebel wird dichter. Die Sonne hat es noch schwer. Hab mir erstmal eine Decke übergehangen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Die Ruten sind im Wasser.
> Die Schleien können kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353439
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Na denn mal viel Glück.
Hol was rauß.
Sieht ja vielversprechend aus das Gewässer.


----------



## TobBok

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast du den Strick schon vorbereitet dabei? Sonst kannst du auch direkt am Wasser ein Vorfach binden. Was für eine Schnurdicke nutzt du dafür? Frage für nen Freund...


Ich arbeite viel im Voraus ab in kleinen Intervallen.
Für jede Pose in meiner Box für den Tag, die theoretisch in Frage kommt, hab ich schon vorher abgezählt, die Schrotbleie in seperate Bleidosen (alte Filmdosen) gesteckt.
Stand jetzt hängt an jeder meiner Stippen eine schon fertige Montage und ich habe auf einigen Wickelbrettchen weitere 3-4 Montagen auf Reserve fertig.
Zum Binden von Vorfächern brauche ich Zeit, meine ungelenken Wurstfinger + Plättchenhaken vertragen sich nicht so sehr im nassen und kalten.

Ich leiste jedes Mal eine ganze Menge Vorarbeit, wenn ich mal Rufbereitschaft habe, um die nächsten x-Wochen angeln zu können.
Der Stonfo-Hakenbinder ist an solchen Tagen mein bester Kumpel. Hund und Katze ausgenommen.

Sieht vllt für einige Hardcore-Ükelianer aus, als wäre ich nicht ehrgeizig dabei - für mich ists aber reine Zeitoptimierung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Die Lebensgefährtin meines Chefs hat ihm das T-Shirt bestellt und es ist ihm zu gross - also dachte er sich, dass es der zweite Teamkinski ebenso gut gebrauchen kann und hat es mir geschenkt. Hat zwar wenig bis gar nichts mit Friedfischangeln zu tun, aber das wollte ich mit euch teilen. 

Dosenmais anyone?


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Mit dem Shirt hast Du keine Gelegenheit von Minimax jemals zum Essen ausgeführt zu werden.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Kommen die Shimanos aus Übersee oder aus Deutschland? Die sehen jedenfalls toll aus und mit den Matchspulen bist Du auch gut bedient.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Mit dem Shirt hast Du keine Gelegenheit von Minimax jemals zum Essen ausgeführt zu werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Da muss sie dann durch


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> @Kochtopf : Mit dem Shirt hast Du keine Gelegenheit von Minimax jemals zum Essen ausgeführt zu werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Für Dosenmais wirds schon reichen


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Jason 
Hübsche Bilder.
Hol was raus!


----------



## TobBok

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für Dosenmais wirds schon reichen


Vllt auch ein paar scharf angebratene Brassen-Rippchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Güstern-Rückensteak


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn ich Andal richtig verstanden habe war es ja keine "Original Hardy", sondern eine Rute die auf einen Hardy-Blank aufgebaut wurde und sie hatte auch keinen original Abschluß. Also finde ich das schon in Ordnung so.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Da wurde was falsch verstanden, ich bezog mich auf meine Rute mit der Quick 330N drauf und genutzt als Spinnrute zum Schleppen.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Güstern-Rückensteak


Zum Thema Güstern....
Mein Freund Daniel aus Dänemark, den ich in circa 4 Wochen in Kolding besuchen werde....
Hat mir gestern ein Bild eines beeindruckenden Güsters um die 30 cm geschickt.
Sowas kenn ich sonst nur aus den Lehrbuch.
Waggler + Mais....

Die Seen um Kolding rum sind ja bekannt für beeindruckende Fische aller Arten.
Salmoniden, Hechte, Barsche, Zander, Karpfen und andere Weißfische in großen Größen.
Werde mal schauen, ob ich dort einige neue PBs aufstellen kann.....
Dort ist wenig Angeldruck auf Karpfen und Weißfische...die Dänen sind ja eher ein Raubfisch-Angler-Volk...
Werde dazu dann einen ausführlichen Post hier Ende September produzieren.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Jason
> Hübsche Bilder.
> Hol was raus!


So eben geschehen. Rotauge, 24cm.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> So eben geschehen. Rotauge, 24cm.




Super!  

Weiter so.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Jason! Ein hübscher Plötz! Weiter so.


----------



## Jason

Gibt es hier überhaupt Schleien? Eine Stunde bleib ich noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## TobBok

#Schnurschwindel
Kennt ihr sie, diese berüchtigten "Zielfischschnüre"?
Mit den tollen Logos der Fischarten drauf, für die sie designt sind?

Ich habe auf einer DAM Freilaufrolle vor Ewigkeiten mal Zebco Zanderschnur drauf gemacht - eigtl ist die ganz solide.
An einer Grund-Allroundrute dran - die Schnur hat schon Aale, Schleien, Karpfen, Rapfen, Barsche etc gefangen.
Zebco bewirbt die Schnur fast schon bewusst falsch, oder nicht? Es müsste ja "Alles außer Zielfisch"-Schnur heißen.... 
(beim Zander-Angeln hingen nie Zander dran )


----------



## Thomas.

TobBok schrieb:


> #Schnurschwindel
> Kennt ihr sie, diese berüchtigten "Zielfischschnüre"?
> Mit den tollen Logos der Fischarten drauf, für die sie designt sind?
> 
> Ich habe auf einer DAM Freilaufrolle vor Ewigkeiten mal Zebco Zanderschnur drauf gemacht - eigtl ist die ganz solide.
> An einer Grund-Allroundrute dran - die Schnur hat schon Aale, Schleien, Karpfen, Rapfen, Barsche etc gefangen.
> Zebco bewirbt die Schnur fast schon bewusst falsch, oder nicht? Es müsste ja "Alles außer Zielfisch"-Schnur heißen....
> (beim Zander-Angeln hingen nie Zander dran )



den Schwindel gibt es auch bei Ruten, war gestern mit dieser fischen 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und raus dabei kam dann diese 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich muss aber gestehen das ich nicht wirklich enttäuscht war, war meine erste Schleie überhaupt.


----------



## TobBok

Thomas. schrieb:


> der Schwindel gibt es auch bei Ruten, war gestern mit dieser fischen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und raus dabei kam dann diese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich muss aber gestehen das ich nicht wirklich enttäuscht war, war meine erste Schleie überhaupt.


Weißt du, wenn ich mit Zander-Schnur und Wurm auf Grund gehe, erwarte ich ja gar keine Zander. 
Da sind ja Schleie und co zu erwarten.
Aber selbst mit Fischfetzen fängt die Rute nur ordentliche Aale und Barsche....wie VERHEXT!


----------



## Thomas.

ach so, Schnur war übrigens Zielfisch Feeder von Sänger , habe aber mit Pose gefischt


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> ach so, Schnur war übrigens Zielfisch Feeder von Sänger , habe aber mit Pose gefischt


Du Teufelskerl!


----------



## Jason

Hab gerade ein Hecht verloren. Kurz vorm Kescher hat er die Mono gekappt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du Teufelskerl!


so nennt mich meine Freundin auch immer


----------



## TobBok

Thomas. schrieb:


> ach so, Schnur war übrigens Zielfisch Feeder von Sänger , habe aber mit Pose gefischt


Überall Lügenbolde...


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Kommen die Shimanos aus Übersee oder aus Deutschland? Die sehen jedenfalls toll aus und mit den Matchspulen bist Du auch gut bedient.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
> Heinz



Danke, Heinz!
Die drei Rollen kamen zusammen mit den Spulen aus dem UK, also nicht Übersee, aber immerhin aus „Überkanal”.
Bin ein paar Mal mit mittelprächtig laufenden alten Shimanos (online-Käufe) auf die Nase gefallen und bin happy, daß die drei Rollen so grandios laufen.
Muß Ruten und Rollen noch mal gründlich sortieren - was woran kommt und so.
Und 2 der alten (früher gekauften) Shimanos können ne gründliche Fettung gebrauchen , muß mal sehen, ob ich das selbst versuche oder in Auftrag gebe.
Habe immer Angst, daß ich was falsch mache und ein Schmuckstück ruiniere.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wenn Du die Rollen weggibst dann nicht an einen EXPERTEN sondern besser an einen Fachmann. Davon haben wir hier im ÜKEL ja einige und vielleicht ist ja einer bereit mit der Stauferfettpresse deine Rollen zu warten.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

@Jason - erstmal ein herzliches Petri zu dem schönen Plötz! Hoffentlich klappts noch mit ner Tinca.
Die meisten und auch besten Schleien letztes Jahr habe ich auf kleine Pellets gefangen, auch an Gewässern, wo Pellets sicher nur selten gefüttert werden.
Hast Du dort an „Deinen Teichen” schon mal die typischen Blasenteppiche gesehen?


----------



## Jason

Bin schon wieder zu Hause, da ich noch eine Menge zu tun habe. Blasenteppiche sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Habe mein Glück heute am kleineren Teich probiert. Das nächste Mal ist wieder der große dran.. Ich bleibe am Ball. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

Mal eine Frage an den Ükelschwarm, kennt jemand meine Matchrute, bzw aus welchem Baujahr die ist. Sie müsste so minimum 30 Jahre alt sein und da finde ich in den tiefen des internets nichts dazu. Wollte einfach mal wissen wie die damals beschrieben wurde und so..
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sie hat mir zwar schon ein paar schöne Fische beschert, aber irgendwie werden wir beide nicht warm miteinander. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass Sie bei mir über 20 Jahre im Schrank lag, weil ich als Jugendlicher mit Steckruten nichts anfangen konnte, da musste der Aufbau am Angelplatz ruckizucki gehen.


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353432


Ich finde dieses Bild auch ok, stützt doch die Taille die Wicklungen darüber und darunter.
Bei einem Wickelbild mit Bauch würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, wenn das dann mal auch noch etwas lose gespult ist, gibt das schnell mal Tüddel...


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason - erstmal ein herzliches Petri zu dem schönen Plötz! Hoffentlich klappts noch mit ner Tinca.
> Die meisten und auch besten Schleien letztes Jahr habe ich auf kleine Pellets gefangen, auch an Gewässern, wo Pellets sicher nur selten gefüttert werden.
> Hast Du dort an „Deinen Teichen” schon mal die typischen Blasenteppiche gesehen?


Das Thema Pellets und Schleien ist spannend.
Es gibt hier Aller-Altarme, da fängst du auf Pellet alles außer Schleien.
Im Hafen nehmen die Tincas alle möglichen Köder gleichgültig mit. Gestern wurde eine auf Pommes gefangen.
In den alten Kies-Teichen ists wie bei den Aller-Altarmen, in den neuen Kiesteichen nehmen sie quasi NUR Pellets.
Bei den kleineren Teichen hab ich keine Vergleichsmenge, aber da sind die Fische auch schon eher vorsichtiger bzgl Pellets.
In den Lachte-Kuhlen kommen Schleien quasi nur auf echte Naturköder hoch, Die die stärker bearbeitet sind als Brot nehmen die erst gar nicht.


----------



## Trotta

Die Pin ist eine Verschwörung des polymer-industriellen Komplexes um mehr Schnur an den Mann zu bringen. Aufwachen!

@Tricast
Eine weiche 0.16 oder 0.18 ist ok, stärker würde ich nicht gehen. Ich hatte anfangs mal eine sehr drahtige 0.18 drauf, dicker und steifer führt nur dazu, dass die Pin Schnur kotzt. Beim Aufspulen geh ich folgendermaßen vor: Normaler Grinnerknoten, Ende lang überstehen lassen, Knoten über eine der Aussparungen der Spule legen und das Schnurende Richtung Achse durchstecken, ein Paar Wicklungen Schnur drüber legen, dann kurz am Schnurende ziehen und abschneiden. Auf diese Weise liegt der Knoten zuverlässig unter der Schnur. Beim Aufspulen bewege ich die Schnur ständig von links nach rechts, stelle mir zwar nicht vor, dass dadurch eine Kreuzwicklung entsteht, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass das dem Einschneiden der Schnur vorbeugt. Bei Tüdel: Oft liegt nur ein Schlaufe um den Lineguard, Wenn man die entfernt löst sich die Restperücke bei gefühlvollem Abziehen der Schnur am Montageende der Schnur oft von selbst in Wohlgefallen auf. Wenn sich die Schnur wirklich verstrickt hat: Schnur am Knotenzentrum packen und über den Rand abheben, bis die Schnur wieder regulär von der Spule läuft, das Vogelnest durch den Lineguard ziehen und je nach Temperament abschneiden oder entwirren (wenn man abschneidet, die Schnur provisorisch an die alte anknoten und so bequem durch die Ringe ziehen). Wenn man die Schnur über den Spulenrand abhebt, entsteht Drall - ich versuche das möglichst zu vermeiden. Übrigens: Wenn jemand eine bessere Tüdelstrategie hat und hier nicht teilt, ist dieser jemand ein sehr schlechter Mensch!

@Tobias85
Schöner kann man die Schnurlaufrichtung nicht beschreiben.^^ Ich bespule auch nach Variante B. Mit Variante A lässt sich aber tatsächlich auch werfen. Das demonstriert dieser Schlapphut hier. Sehe ich aber keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Jason uind ei n ganz besonderes Petri @Thomas. zur ersten Tinca tinca! 



TobBok schrieb:


> Zum Thema Güstern....
> Mein Freund Daniel aus Dänemark, den ich in circa 4 Wochen in Kolding besuchen werde....
> Hat mir gestern ein Bild eines beeindruckenden Güsters um die 30 cm geschickt.
> Sowas kenn ich sonst nur aus den Lehrbuch.
> Waggler + Mais....



Du solltest mal an die Oberweser fahren...


----------



## Tobias85

Trotta schrieb:


> Mit Variante A lässt sich aber tatsächlich auch werfen. Das demonstriert dieser Schlapphut hier. Sehe ich aber keinen Sinn drin.



HA! Genau das Video war es, aus der ich die andere Spulrichtung samt Erklärung hatte!


----------



## Trotta

Das ist imho übrigens die kompliziertmöglichste Art mit der Pin zu werfen.


----------



## Mescalero

Was ja streng genommen nur konsequent ist.
Ich bin aber auch B, die schlüssige Erklärung hat Kochtopf ja schon geliefert, da gibt es auch keine Gegenargumente.


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> den Schwindel gibt es auch bei Ruten, war gestern mit dieser fischen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und raus dabei kam dann diese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich muss aber gestehen das ich nicht wirklich enttäuscht war, war meine erste Schleie überhaupt.


Petri Thomas. Na wenigstens hast du eine gefangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> den Schwindel gibt es auch bei Ruten, war gestern mit dieser fischen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und raus dabei kam dann diese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich muss aber gestehen das ich nicht wirklich enttäuscht war, war meine erste Schleie überhaupt.




Petri Heil zur ersten Schleie.  
Die bleibt immer etwas Besonderes.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Petri Thomas. Na wenigstens hast du eine gefangen.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Irgendwann klappt das auch bei dir, Jason.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> So eben geschehen. Rotauge, 24cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353446
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri lieber Jason, ich meine ein oberständiges Maul zu erkennen und die Rückenflosse beginnt hinter der Bauchflosse.

 Könnte auch eine prächtige Rotfeder sein aber ist nicht ganz leicht zu erkennen. So oder so Petri Heil min jutster


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Jason schrieb:


> So eben geschehen. Rotauge, 24cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353446
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Petri lieber Jason, jetzt legst du langsam los mit deinen Wertungsfischen......da können wir uns warm anziehen 

Zum Thema Schleie:
Ich weis wie schwierig das ist wenn einem das richtige Gewässer dazu fehlt. Im Fluß sowieso noch ne andere Schwierigkeit wie im See/Weiher etc. Eig hätte ich auch im Frühjahr im Altwasser auf eine gehofft nur da ging der Plan ned auf.

Mein Rat, durchhalten und weitersuchen.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri lieber Jason, ich meine ein oberständiges Maul zu erkennen und die Rückenflosse beginnt hinter der Bauchflosse.


Da bin ich überfragt. Die sind immer schwer auszuander zu halten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ist ein schöner Plötz, lieber Jason, so meine Meinung. 
Er ist offenbar als Abhakmatten-Tester unzufrieden mit der Gesamtsituation.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. Ein Plötz.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, ein herzliches Petri heil geht natürlich an @Thomas. - wunderschön ist sie, Deine erste Schleie!
Dann weißt Du jetzt auch, daß Du zum Zanderangeln ne „Tench-Rute” brauchst. Drennan hat sowas im Angebot - nur als Tiip ;-))


----------



## phirania

Bin heute auch DEM KAUFRAUSCH verfallen....
Aber endlich gemütlich am Wasser sitzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was für einer ist es?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353441
> 
> Die Lebensgefährtin meines Chefs hat ihm das T-Shirt bestellt und es ist ihm zu gross - also dachte er sich, dass es der zweite Teamkinski ebenso gut gebrauchen kann und hat es mir geschenkt. Hat zwar wenig bis gar nichts mit Friedfischangeln zu tun, aber das wollte ich mit euch teilen.
> 
> Dosenmais anyone?


Ich sehe dich schon Dampfschiffe durch die Urwälder der Fulle schleppen!


TobBok schrieb:


> #Schnurschwindel
> Kennt ihr sie, diese berüchtigten "Zielfischschnüre"?
> Mit den tollen Logos der Fischarten drauf, für die sie designt sind?
> 
> Ich habe auf einer DAM Freilaufrolle vor Ewigkeiten mal Zebco Zanderschnur drauf gemacht - eigtl ist die ganz solide.
> An einer Grund-Allroundrute dran - die Schnur hat schon Aale, Schleien, Karpfen, Rapfen, Barsche etc gefangen.
> Zebco bewirbt die Schnur fast schon bewusst falsch, oder nicht? Es müsste ja "Alles außer Zielfisch"-Schnur heißen....
> (beim Zander-Angeln hingen nie Zander dran )


Mein Traum wäre ja der vollkommen unbeschriftete Angelladen. Endlich mal befreit von den Werbeaussagen nur nach Laune einkaufen!


TobBok schrieb:


> Das Thema Pellets und Schleien ist spannend.
> Es gibt hier Aller-Altarme, da fängst du auf Pellet alles außer Schleien.
> Im Hafen nehmen die Tincas alle möglichen Köder gleichgültig mit. Gestern wurde eine auf Pommes gefangen.
> In den alten Kies-Teichen ists wie bei den Aller-Altarmen, in den neuen Kiesteichen nehmen sie quasi NUR Pellets.
> Bei den kleineren Teichen hab ich keine Vergleichsmenge, aber da sind die Fische auch schon eher vorsichtiger bzgl Pellets.
> In den Lachte-Kuhlen kommen Schleien quasi nur auf echte Naturköder hoch, Die die stärker bearbeitet sind als Brot nehmen die erst gar nicht.


Flexibel bleiben und die Pelletsorten durchprobieren... ist doch schön ansprechend, wenn sie nicht überall gleich ticken. So bleibt die Herausforderung!


----------



## skyduck

#Pellets beim Methodfeeder
Da ich da nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit habe (aber reichlich Material   ). Ist es sinnvoller die Pellets direkt mit Gummi an den Haken zu machen oder mit längeren Haar zu fischen? Ich habe Vorfächer bei denen das Pelletgummi direkt am Haken sitzt aber auch welche wo noch ein Haar dran ist und frage mich schon länger was wann sinnvoll ist. Ich möchte demnächst regelmäßig eine Zweitrute mit Method zum experimentieren verwenden und meine ganzen zusammengekauften Minibolies und Pellets mal an den Fisch bringen...

VG
Dirk


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> die Pellets direkt mit Gummi an den Haken




So funktionert es besser. 
Abgesehen von Karpfen, saugen die meisten Fische die darauf beißen den Köder nicht sehr weit ein, sondern schnappen einfach drüber.
Da ist es sinnvoll wenn der Haken direkt am Köder sitzt sonst gibt es viele Fehlbisse bzw. wenig richtige Bisse.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> #Pellets beim Methodfeeder
> Da ich da nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit habe (aber reichlich Material   ). Ist es sinnvoller die Pellets direkt mit Gummi an den Haken zu machen oder mit längeren Haar zu fischen? Ich habe Vorfächer bei denen das Pelletgummi direkt am Haken sitzt aber auch welche wo noch ein Haar dran ist und frage mich schon länger was wann sinnvoll ist. Ich möchte demnächst regelmäßig eine Zweitrute mit Method zum experimentieren verwenden und meine ganzen zusammengekauften Minibolies und Pellets mal an den Fisch bringen...
> 
> VG
> Dirk


Ich würde es, ganz pauschal, von der Größe der Köder und Haken abhängig machen und vor allem testen.

Boilies/Pellets kleiner 10 mm und Haken kleiner 12er mit einem Gummi und alles andere mit einem (selbstgebundenen) Haar. Selbstgebunden deswegen, weil du freier in der Wahl der Haarlänge bist und die Montage an die Bedingungen anpassen kannst.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal an die Oberweser fahren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353469



Sei ehrlich. Du hast das Nudelholz fürs Plattdrücken des Punched Breads dafür missbraucht, um diese 20 cm Güster auf 38 cm zu strecken....
(um ehrlich zu sein, denke ich bei Fischen in der Größe schon fast an nen Güster-Brassen-Hybriden, ist ja einfach nur krass)


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Sei ehrlich. Du hast das Nudelholz fürs Plattdrücken des Punched Breads dafür missbraucht, um diese 20 cm Güster auf 38 cm zu strecken....
> (um ehrlich zu sein, denke ich bei Fischen in der Größe schon fast an nen Güster-Brassen-Hybriden, ist ja einfach nur krass)



Hab ich nicht, ein dreijähriger Knirps ist mein Zeuge!


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Sei ehrlich. Du hast das Nudelholz fürs Plattdrücken des Punched Breads dafür missbraucht, um diese 20 cm Güster auf 38 cm zu strecken....
> (um ehrlich zu sein, denke ich bei Fischen in der Größe schon fast an nen Güster-Brassen-Hybriden, ist ja einfach nur krass)


Fische muss man nicht plätten. Sie sind bekanntermaßen die einzigen Lebewesen, die nach dem Tod noch weiterwachsen - und zwar rasant und ins unermessliche!


----------



## Andal

Nicht das ich dem @Tobias85 jetzt das Große Anglerlatinum unterstelle, aber ich war die Tage am Rhein unterwegs und traf dabei auf einen Sportsfreund. Was der mir alles über den Rhein und seine Bewohner erzählt hat, wirklich allerhand. Ich bin mir jetzt gar nicht mehr so sicher, dass der Schicksalsstrom der Deutschen auf diesem unseren Planeten fließt!


----------



## skyduck

@Professor Tinca

 ja okay das leuchtet mir durchaus ein. Was ich mich noch frage ist folgendes:
Sinn des Methodfeeder ist ja letztlich die Selbsthakmontage, also praktisch"Karpfenangeln in klein", deswegen ja auch das kurze Vorfach.   Jetzt sehe ich immer wieder, das der Feeder nicht als "Festbleimontage" sondern als "Durchlaufmontage" gefischt wird. Ist das nicht total gegen das Selbsthakprinzip? 
Bisher habe ich immer mit fixen Feeder gefischt aber oft nie einen richtig verwertbaren Biss oder "run" bekommen. Es war zwar oft etwas Gezuppel und auch oft war der Köder mal weg.
Deswegen überlege ich jetzt halt doch einmal mit Durchlauf und Anschlag zu fischen - Aber vielleicht verstehe ich das Prinzip auch einfach falsch? Was ist nun besser? Mit Durchlauf und wie beim normalen Feedern anschlagen oder fest und auf einen richtigen "run" warten? 
Ich habe bei meinen ersten Versuchen zwar einen richtigen Brocken gefangen, da war es dann auch ein "richtiger run" aber danach auch nix mehr und werde da irgendwie nicht richtig warm mit.


----------



## Andal

Das aktuelle Methodfeedern ist in der Tat eine ziemliche Zwittermethode mit vielen Variablen.

Wenn du so eine Grundmontage als Zweitrute fischen und probieren willst, ist es ratsamer, wenn die sie nach dem Prinzip von The Methode, also der beschwerten "Fuadawurzn" anbietest. Also etwas schwerere Körbchen, richtig bindiges Futter, welches sich nur langsam löst und freiliegende Köder an kurzen Vorfächern. Dann haben die Kleinfische nicht sofort das lockere Futter verputzt, du hast einen deutlich klareren Selbsthakeffekt und das ganze benötigt, weil es ja die Zweitmontage ist, auch nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Deswegen überlege ich jetzt halt doch einmal mit Durchlauf und Anschlag zu fischen -




Als Festblei hakt es sicherer.
Was für Vorfächer/Haken/Befestigung hast du bisher benutzt?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht, ein dreijähriger Knirps ist mein Zeuge!


Das sind die ehrlichsten Zeugen!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sind die ehrlichsten Zeugen!


Vor allem, wenn man absolut nicht mit ihren Aussagen rechnet. Furztrocken hauen sie einem die Wahrheit um die Ohren!


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Als Festblei hakt es sicherer.
> Was für Vorfächer/Haken/Befestigung hast du bisher benutzt?


Bisher habe ich meist mit Miniboilies gefischt zwischen 8mm  und 10mm, fertige Vorfächer mit Speer von Guru, Hakengrösse auch 8 oder 10. von was die Pellethaken sind weiß ich nicht mehr, habe die alle in eine Vorfachbox gepackt. Damit war ich auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Nicht das ich dem @Tobias85 jetzt das Große Anglerlatinum unterstelle



Wurde auch nicht so aufgefasst


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sind die ehrlichsten Zeugen!



Schade, dass ihr da schon alle aufgebrochen wart. Der war total lieb, hat noch besorgt gefragt, ob der Fisch blutet (rote Brustflosse der Güster) und mir stolz erzählt, dass sein Opa ihn demnächst auch mit angeln nimmt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man absolut nicht mit ihren Aussagen rechnet. Furztrocken hauen sie einem die Wahrheit um die Ohren!


"Papi?"
- "Ja mein Schatz?"
"Du bist ein bisschen Doof"

#tilt


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich meist mit Miniboilies gefischt zwischen 8mm und 10mm, fertige Vorfächer mit Speer von Guru, Hakengrösse auch 8 oder 10. von was die Pellethaken sind weiß ich nicht mehr, habe die alle in eine Vorfachbox gepackt. Damit war ich auch sehr zufrieden.



Haben die einen Widerhaken?
Ich benutze am liebsten die Owner mit Pelletband Gr. 8 und daran Sonubaits Band'um Wafter Dumbells 10mm. Krill geht hier immer auf Brachsen(und Schleien).









						OWNER Method Feeder Rig Pellet Band Speer Quick Stop Feeder Vorfach  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie OWNER Method Feeder Rig Pellet Band Speer Quick Stop Feeder Vorfach in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				













						(14,44€/100g) Sonubaits Band'um Wafter verschiedene Größen/Sorten Dumbell Köder  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie (14,44€/100g) Sonubaits Band'um Wafter verschiedene Größen/Sorten Dumbell Köder in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Andal

Den Knirpsen, die beim Angeln aus dem Nichts auftauchen, kann man auch nicht böse sein, wenn sie einem ein Loch in den Bauch fragen. Ich befürchte nur, dass es eines Tages heisst: "Behalt ihn doch, wenn es ihm hier schon so gefällt!"


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwann klappt das auch bei dir, Jason.


Sicher, irgendwann bestimmt. Werde es mit Pellets mal versuchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwann klappt das auch bei dir, Jason.


Sicher, irgendwann bestimmt. Werde es mit Pellets mal versuchen. Vielleicht die Woche noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Sicher, irgendwann bestimmt. Werde es mit Pellets mal versuchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Manchmal hat auch mit 'nem großen Tauwurm Ruhe vor den Kleinfischen.
Die Schleien nehmen den trotzdem.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Dann weißt Du jetzt auch, daß Du zum Zanderangeln ne „Tench-Rute” brauchst. Drennan hat sowas im Angebot - nur als Tiip ;-))



nee danke las mal, Drennan  soll euch mal glücklich machen, ist wie mit Hardy, ich kann mit den zweien nicht wirklich.
ganz kurz zur Rute, die habe ich mal auf einen Flohmarkt für 10€ gekauft, sie hat 2 Fehler, 1. 3 geteilt (geht garnicht bei nur 360) und steht Zander u Balzer drauf ansonsten eine Tolle Posen(für schwere) Rute

zum Thema Zielfisch
ich habe seit vorigen Jahr erst mal begriffen das es noch andere Fische als Karpfen und Hecht gibt, wenn ich überlege was ich alles in den letzten 27,28? Jahren nicht gefangen habe muss ich langsam ein bisschen Gas geben, Wels, Döbel und Schleie kann ich schon mal ein Häkchen hinter setzen, Zander, Barbe und Rapfen hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht bzw. nicht gezielt versucht was ich aber noch vorhabe


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee danke las mal, Drennan  soll euch mal glücklich machen, ist wie mit Hardy, ich kann mit den zweien nicht wirklich.
> ganz kurz zur Rute, die habe ich mal auf einen Flohmarkt für 10€ gekauft, sie hat 2 Fehler, 1. 3 geteilt (geht garnicht bei nur 360) und steht Zander u Balzer drauf ansonsten eine Tolle Posen(für schwere) Rute
> 
> zum Thema Zielfisch
> ich habe seit vorigen Jahr erst mal begriffen das es noch andere Fische als Karpfen und Hecht gibt, wenn ich überlege was ich alles in den letzten 27,28? Jahren nicht gefangen habe muss ich langsam ein bisschen Gas geben, Wels, Döbel und Schleie kann ich schon mal ein Häkchen hinter setzen, Zander, Barbe und Rapfen hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht bzw. nicht gezielt versucht was ich aber noch vorhabe


Die sog. Spezialisierung beschneidet die Möglichkeiten. Isso!

"Ich mache demnächst meine Prüfung und dann spezialisiere ich mich...!" - Hat schon mal wer einen Skifahrer gehört, dass er jetzt dann nur noch Linksschwünge machen will!?


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So funktionert es besser.
> Abgesehen von Karpfen, saugen die meisten Fische die darauf beißen den Köder nicht sehr weit ein, sondern schnappen einfach drüber.
> Da ist es sinnvoll wenn der Haken direkt am Köder sitzt sonst gibt es viele Fehlbisse bzw. wenig richtige Bisse.


Also meinst du so hier. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hab mir so eine Pelletzange gekauft. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Damit bekommt man die Gummis leichter auf die Pellets.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

So geht es auch aber ein kurzes steifes Haar mit Pelletband (wie bei den Owners oben) ist mir noch lieber.
Am besten mit zwei Ruten parallel probieren was besser hakt und Fische bringt. Da spielen auch die Hakenform und Größe(im Verhältnis zum Köder) mit rein.


----------



## Andal

Gibt auch noch die 8ter-förmigen Gummis. Eine größere "Öse" für den Köder und daran eine kleinere für den Haken. Mir sehr recht für Baits kleiner 12 mm.


----------



## Andal




----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Manchmal hat auch mit 'nem großen Tauwurm Ruhe vor den Kleinfischen.
> Die Schleien nehmen den trotzdem.


Heute hab ich fast nur mit Tauwurm geangelt. Den Wurm zur Hälfte mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen und ab ging die Post. So habe ich auch das Rotauge gefangen. Aber in den Teichen machen die Plötzen vor nichts halt. Selbst die Hundekaustange war vor denen nicht sicher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Heute hab ich fast nur mit Tauwurm geangelt. Den Wurm zur Hälfte mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen und ab ging die Post. So habe ich auch das Rotauge gefangen. Aber in den Teichen machen die Plötzen vor nichts halt. Selbst die Hundekaustange war vor denen nicht sicher.



Ich vergrößere dann immer den Köder, so dass die Plötzen ihn nicht bewältigen können.
ZB. einen 4er Haken mit drei Körner hartem Angelmais ausm Glas oder n2er Haken mit einem dicken Kartoffelstück.


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich meist mit Miniboilies gefischt zwischen 8mm  und 10mm, fertige Vorfächer mit Speer von Guru, Hakengrösse auch 8 oder 10. von was die Pellethaken sind weiß ich nicht mehr, habe die alle in eine Vorfachbox gepackt. Damit war ich auch sehr zufrieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 353474


Hallo Dirk,
hält so ein in ein Pellet eingedrehter Speer denn zuverlässig oder ist ein Gummi sinnvoller?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> hält so ein in ein Pellet eingedrehter Speer denn zuverlässig oder ist ein Gummi sinnvoller?




Gummi geht nur für Dumbells/Pellets.
Am Boilie rutscht der ab wenn die Fische dran spielen.


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> hält so ein in ein Pellet eingedrehter Speer denn zuverlässig oder ist ein Gummi sinnvoller?


Ne hast du falsch verstanden die Speere habe ich immer für die Minibolies genommen, in die Pellets kriegste die auf Grund der Härte gar nicht rein (zumindest nicht in meine). Pellets habe ich auch noch nie wirklich gefischt (nur immer mal wieder welche gekauft  ) , deswegen fragte ich ja was da Sinn macht.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gummi geht nur für Dumbells/Pellets.
> Am Boilie rutscht der ab wenn die Fische dran spielen.


Mach rund um den Boilie eine kleine Rille, oder ein paar Kerben. Dann halten auch die. Zwischen den Bissen hat man ja mehr als genug Zeit.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Ne hast du falsch verstanden die Speere habe ich immer für die Minibolies genommen, in die Pellets kriegste die auf Grund der Härte gar nicht rein (zumindest nicht in meine). Pellets habe ich auch noch nie wirklich gefischt (nur immer mal wieder welche gekauft  ) , deswegen fragte ich ja was da Sinn macht.


Köderpellets kaufe ich mittlerweile nur noch mit Loch. Beim bohren platzen mir zu viele. Bin wohl zu grob, oder zu doof.


----------



## skyduck

Heute brachte der Postbote ein weiteres Relikt meiner anglerischen Startphase. Ich habe sie geliebt und es gab jahrelang keine andere Pose für mich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Mach rund um den Boilie eine kleine Rille, oder ein paar Kerben. Dann halten auch die. Zwischen den Bissen hat man ja mehr als genug Zeit.




Zu viel Aufwand und bei Waftern auch kontraproduktiv.
Da kauf ich lieber gleich Dumbells.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute brachte der Postbote ein weiteres Relikt meiner anglerischen Startphase. Ich habe sie geliebt und es gab jahrelang keine andere Pose für mich.
> Anhang anzeigen 353487


Es gab mal Zeiten, da waren die Stachelschweine die einzigen leichten Schwimmer, die man kaufen konnte.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu viel Aufwand und bei Waftern auch kontraproduktiv.
> Da kauf ich lieber gleich Dumbells.


Ich hab bis heute nicht vollständig begriffen, was es mit diesen "Wafters" auf sich hat. Bin auch beim Kauf von solchen Dingen recht wahllos. Wenn mir was gefällt, geht es mit und wird probiert... oder halt nicht.


----------



## skyduck

na ja heute bekommst du echt Probleme wenn du das Schwein nicht vorher abmachst....


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute brachte der Postbote ein weiteres Relikt meiner anglerischen Startphase. Ich habe sie geliebt und es gab jahrelang keine andere Pose für mich.
> Anhang anzeigen 353487


Die schönsten Posen!!! Wo hast du die denn ausgegraben?


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Die schönsten Posen!!! Wo hast du die denn ausgegraben?


Ebay Zufallsfund und echt günstig.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> na ja heute bekommst du echt Probleme wenn du das Schwein nicht vorher abmachst....


Lost man's food ... das Schwein auf den Grillrost und die Borsten an die Angel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab bis heute nicht vollständig begriffen, was es mit diesen "Wafters" auf sich hat. Bin auch beim Kauf von solchen Dingen recht wahllos. Wenn mir was gefällt, geht es mit und wird probiert... oder halt nicht.




Schwebend ausbalanciert sind die Wafter. Legen sich quasi "leicht wie ne Feder" auf den Grund/Schlamm....
Dadurch sollen sie auch leichter einzusaugen sein für die Fische.
Ein Mittelding zwischen Poppi und Sinker.
Wenn ich da aber Rillen reinschnitze saugen sie sich schnell voll und sinken(deshalb bohrt man in Pop Ups auch möglichst keine Löcher wenn sie lange schwimmen sollen).


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schwebend ausbalanciert sind die Wafter. Legen sich quasi "leicht wie ne Feder" auf den Grund/Schlamm....
> Dadurch sollen sie auch leichter einzusaugen sein für die Fische.
> Ein Mittelding zwischen Poppi und Sinker.
> Wenn ich da aber Rillen reinschnitze saugen sie sich schnell voll und sinken(deshalb bohrt man in Pop Ups auch möglichst keine Löcher wenn sie lange schwimmen sollen).


...unter Laborbedingungen. Die Fische sollen gefälligst das futtern, was ich reinschmeisse - oder hungrig bleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> ...unter Laborbedingungen




Haha....nee das funktioniert schon auch beim Angeln.
Die Dinger gibt es ja inzwishen schon einige Jahre auf dem Markt.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha....nee das funktioniert schon auch beim Angeln.


Keine Ahnung. Ich habe mich noch nicht in die Fluten gestürzt und nachgesehen, was da unten wirklich abgeht.


----------



## geomas

#wafter

Die hab ich mir mal im ganz flachen Wasser angesehen: also am Pelletband und passendem Haken sind die wirklich fast schwerelos, nur ein Hauch von sinkend.
Bei jeder kleinsten Wasserbewegung „spielen” die Wafter. Sah sehr verführerisch aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich habe mich noch nicht in die Fluten gestürzt und nachgesehen, was da unten wirklich abgeht.



Brauchst auch nicht. So wie Georg schreibt.
Einfach mal vor den Füßen testen.




geomas schrieb:


> #wafter
> 
> Die hab ich mir mal im ganz flachen Wasser angesehen: also am Pelletband und passendem Haken sind die wirklich fast schwerelos, nur ein Hauch von sinkend.
> Bei jeder kleinsten Wasserbewegung „spielen” die Wafter. Sah sehr verführerisch aus.


----------



## geomas

#pellets

Letztes Jahr war ja mit riesiegm Abstand mein bestes Schleien-Jahr. Am besten fing ich mit sehr harten Pellets (10mm, Sushi, Halibut von Pelzer), die ich längs durchbohrt und am Haar angeködert hatte. Teilweise hatte ich kleine halbe Knoblauch-Popups dran oder die Pellets mit Knoblauch-Paste eingeschmiert.
Angeboten hab ich diese dann konventionell an ner einfachen Grundmontage oder auch an der Pose.
Ne Queranköderung hat bei diesen Pellets nicht so gut funktioniert. Das würde ich dann beim Method-Feedern mit „bunten Method-Pellets” machen und zwar mit Pelletband am Haar.


----------



## Andal

Und bei 5 m + Wassertiefe, bei signifikant höherem Druck? Ist in diesen Ködern so viel Auftrieb so versiegelt, dass das nix mehr ausmacht?

"Quidquid id est, timeo Danaos et dona ferentes" - Ich mißtraue den Händlern auf der Messe, auch wenn sie mir Versprechungen machen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Und bei 5 m + Wassertiefe, bei signifikant höherem Druck? Ist in diesen Ködern so viel Auftrieb so versiegelt, dass das nix mehr ausmacht?



So tief angel ich nicht aber auch dort sind die leicher als Sinker.

Dein Tauchexperiment steht ja noch bevor.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #pellets
> 
> Letztes Jahr war ja mit riesiegm Abstand mein bestes Schleien-Jahr. Am besten fing ich mit sehr harten Pellets (10mm, Sushi, Halibut von Pelzer), die ich längs durchbohrt und am Haar angeködert hatte. Teilweise hatte ich kleine halbe Knoblauch-Popups dran oder die Pellets mit Knoblauch-Paste eingeschmiert.
> Angeboten hab ich diese dann konventionell an ner einfachen Grundmontage oder auch an der Pose.
> Ne Queranköderung hat bei diesen Pellets nicht so gut funktioniert. Das würde ich dann beim Method-Feedern mit „bunten Method-Pellets” machen und zwar mit Pelletband am Haar.


Längs flutscht einfach besser. 

Schleien sind gar nicht so zickig, wenn sie mal einen Nahrungsposten als positiv kennengelernt haben. In so einem Boilie/Pellet ist ja enorm viel Gutes für den Fisch!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So tief angel ich nicht aber auch dort sind die leicher als Sinker.
> 
> Dein Tauchexperiment steht ja noch bevor.


Jedenfalls ist jetzt geklärt, was die Dinger sind und sollen. Danke!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Schleien sind gar nicht so zickig, wenn sie mal einen Nahrungsposten als positiv kennengelernt haben



Das mag grundsätzlich so sein, aber ich kenne so einige Gewässer, wo die grünen Schönheiten nicht jeden Tag gleich gut auf die gleichen Köder abfahren.

Was gestern noch Erfolg brachte ist deshalb noch keine Fanggarantie für morgen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bei Wafter muss ich immer an Stapelchips denken


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das mag grundsätzlich so sein, aber ich kenne so einige Gewässer, wo die grünen Schönheiten nicht jeden Tag gleich gut auf die gleichen Köder abfahren.
> 
> Was gestern noch Erfolg brachte ist deshalb noch keine Fanggarantie für morgen.


Wenn alles immer gleich und planbar wäre, könnten wir auch ohne Umweg bei Aldi in die Tiefkühltruhe greifen.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bei Wafter muss ich immer an Stapelchips denken


...oder diese Klingonen, die an der Nordseeküste auf solchen Schlammhügeln wohnen.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn alles immer gleich und planbar wäre



Ginge der Reiz des Angelns ziemlich verloren.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bei Wafter muss ich immer an Stapelchips denken



Als man die Dinger noch als "*critically-balanced"* hookbait bezeichnet hat, haben sie auch schon gefangen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder diese Klingonen, die an der Nordseeküste auf solchen Schlammhügeln wohnen.


Junge junge, lieber Andal, man kann auch freundlicher über die Luxusfreunde auf Sylt reden


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Petri lieber Jason, jetzt legst du langsam los mit deinen Wertungsfischen......da können wir uns warm anziehen


 Aber Josef, vor mir braucht ihr euch doch nicht zu fürchten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

# Wafters.....

...fehlt noch die Zusammenfassung.

Wafters sind also handliche Sylter, die langsam untergehen und dabei auf tauchende Angler und verschiedene Tiefen nicht reagieren, aber es nicht so toll finden, wenn man Löcher in sie bohrt, oder Rillen in sie säbelt


----------



## Professor Tinca

So in etwa......


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> in unseren anglerischen Umfeldern daheim sind sie immer noch unbekannt und exotisch


Selbes gilt für die Swingtip. Was hab ich da schon Blicke und Fragen bekommen. Auch von alten Hasen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Selbes gilt für die Swingtip. Was hab ich da schon Blicke und Fragen bekommen. Auch von alten Hasen...


Mein Lieblingsverkäufer im Angelladen des geringsten Misstrauens strahlte mal als ich vom Trotting mit der Pin erzählte- Vermutlich war er einfach froh mal nix von Hechten und Zandern  (oder mal was für ihn relativ neues) gehört zu haben


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war einmal mehr der trübe Bach angesagt, wenn auch nur kurz. 

Ein neues Fliegenmuster wurde getestet und wie schon öfter der Beweis erbracht, dass sich meiner und der Geschmack der Fische diametral gegenüberstehen. 
Auf Made gab es dann ein paar Bisse aber deutlich weniger als erwartet. Immerhin einen schönen Hasel konnte ich landen, neben den üblichen Verdächtigen. Wenn nicht einmal mehr Maden richtig knallen, dann weiß ich auch nicht....bestimmt liegts am Wetter.


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein Hecht verloren. Kurz vorm Kescher hat er die Mono gekappt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wohl bemerkt hat der Bursche den Wurm genommen, der eigentlich für die Schleie gedacht war. Der Tisch war so reich gedeckt mit Rotaugen und der nimmt sich ausgerechnet meinen Wurm.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Wohl bemerkt hat der Bursche den Wurm genommen, der eigentlich für die Schleie gedacht war. Der Tisch war so reich gedeckt mit Rotaugen und der nimmt sich ausgerechnet meinen Wurm.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Oder er ist auf ein Rotauge geknallt das beim Wurm rumhing und hat sich selbst gehakt. Wenn das so weiter geht musst du mit Stahlvorfach stippen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder er ist auf ein Rotauge geknallt das beim Wurm rumhing und hat sich selbst gehakt. Wenn das so weiter geht musst du mit Stahlvorfach stippen


130 lbs. Tuna Gerät, 2 mm Stahlseil ... alles andere ist aktuell nicht mehr fischgerecht.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder er ist auf ein Rotauge geknallt das beim Wurm rumhing und hat sich selbst gehakt. Wenn das so weiter geht musst du mit Stahlvorfach stippen


Nein, der hat sich nicht selbst gehakt. Er hat sich kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet und ich konnte deutlich sehen, dass er den Wurm genommen hatte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Wohl bemerkt hat der Bursche den Wurm genommen, der eigentlich für die Schleie gedacht war. Der Tisch war so reich gedeckt mit Rotaugen und der nimmt sich ausgerechnet meinen Wurm.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Rein theoretisch könnte auch erst die fette 50er Schleie auf den Wurm und dann der Hecht...aber nee...


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> 130 lbs. Tuna Gerät, 2 mm Stahlseil ... alles andere ist aktuell nicht mehr fischgerecht.


Oje, was soll ich denn noch alles schleppen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch könnte auch erst die fette 50er Schleie auf den Wurm und dann der Hecht...aber nee...


Erspar mir das bitte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für einer ist es?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353502



Nach meiner allabendlichen Flasche Korn sagt mein geschärfter Blick, der Thron ist von Kogha.


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri noch.
Hab es jetzt endlich geschafft alles zu lesen.
Morgen geht es nach dem ND an die Lahn. Will es noch mal mit dem Schwimmbrot versuchen. Mit dabei sind 2 Pilotkugeln und 2 Sbirolinos. Werde es erst mit der Kugel testen. Ansonsten sind natürlich auch Pose/Waggler dabei. 
Könnte aber sehr spannend werden. Denn ich angel durch ein Hechtgebiet. Nicht das so nen Schnabel im Drill einsteigt.... Zum Einsatz kommt eine Barschpeitsche. Einfach weil es meine kürzeste Rute ist. Sollte ich den Platz noch mal wechseln bevor es zu heiß wird hab ich aber auch noch die Drennan und die Kogha mit. Ich hoffe es klappt.
Ausserdem gehts morgen noch kurz zum Tacklefritz. Brauche einen neuen Kescher und noch bissi Kleinmist.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353502


Von welcher Firma ?


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder auf Friedfisch unterwegs ￼￼￼


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Von welcher Firma ?



*Kogha! *


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Oje, was soll ich denn noch alles schleppen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Anders herum. Wenn du mit Waller Zeug ansitzen würdest, hättest du laufend Schnürsenkelaale am Band. Fisch ist einfach so pöse.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Von welcher Firma ?


Kogha


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Kogha


Bingo.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

phirania schrieb:


> Kogha


Streng genommen Askari (die Firma). Kogha ist eine der vielen Hausmarken. 
Bequem sieht er jedenfalls aus!


----------



## Andal

Hatte mal einen Salmo, ist ja auch eine Hausmarke von denen. So schlecht war der auch wieder nicht. Den hat aber dann meine ExEx mitgehen lassen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Streng genommen Askari...



Bestellt ihr da oft?
Früher habe ich dort häufig bestellt, mittlerweile aber schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr.
Keine Ahnung ob der Katalog noch immer an meine alte Adresse geht. Hmm?

Hartnäckig ist hingegen die Firma Moritz, aus Kaltenkirchen.
Damals als Kind / Jugendlicher war ich einmal im Laden und muss dabei wohl ein Preisausschreiben mitgemacht haben.
Jedenfalls senden die mir noch heute regelmäßig Werbeflyer, gekauft habe dort allerdings nie wieder etwas.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Hatte mal einen Salmo, ist ja auch eine Hausmarke von denen.



Von Salmo gibt es auch gute Wobbler, wobei der Hersteller nichts mit Askari zu tun hat.

By the way, ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Flitzpiepen auf eine Namensänderung drängen.
Askari - ein armer von den Kolonialtruppen geknechteter PoC - so geht's nicht Freunde!


----------



## Andal

Mittlerweile gibt es ja viele Anbieter, so das man Askari meiden kann. Ich habe dort nie alles bekommen, was ich bestellt habe.

Der Urur-Moritz, der mit Katalog und Versand, keine Ahnung, ob die mit denen in Kaltenkirchen was zu schaffen hatten, hatte zwar Unmengen an Eigenmarken, aber darunter war auch so manches Schmankerl.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Von Salmo gibt es auch gute Wobbler, wobei der Hersteller nichts mit Askari zu tun hat.
> 
> By the way, ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Flitzpiepen auf eine Namensänderung drängen.
> Askari - ein armer von den Kolonialtruppen geknechteter PoC - so geht's nicht Freunde!


Ich fänd es nicht falsch. Aber davon ab gehört sowas nicht hierher, da generell ein polarisierendes wie politisierendes Thema. Lass und lieber auf das was verbindet konzentrieren, uhki?
Und die Wobbler Salmo sind nicht die Askarieigenmarkenstühle


----------



## geomas

Petri heil und Glückwunsch zum „Chair”, lieber @phirania !


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend war es wirklich schön am Wasser. Bin etwas später los als geplant, aber immerhin war „meine Angelstelle” frei.






Die „Eimertasche” links über die Schulter, den Feederstuhl über die rechte Schulter, Rutensleeve und Kescher in der rechten Hand gings zu Fuß zur Warnow.
Leicht ist der Kram nicht, aber ein Klacks verglichen mit den Tacklebergen der Karpfencamper oder Wettkampfangler.

Der Aufbau braucht schon mehr Zeit als die Nummer mit Klapphocker und Stativ als Rutenablage, aber es geht noch.
Gleich zu Beginn der Session gab es bunte Kleckse am Himmel zu sehen:





Im Prinzip mag ich die Dinger, aber neutrale ohne Werbung fänd ich deutlich stilvoller.

#werbung
Eine der neuen alten Shimanos durfte heute ran - die AERO GTM 3010, bespult mit 4Pfund-Maxima. Beides paßte gut zur Rute, die mir heute viel Freude durch ihre Aktion bereitet hat. Ist ne MAP Parabolix Bomb 10ft. DIe arbeitet auch bei kleineren Fischen richtig gut. Hatte etwas Probleme mit dem heute eingesetzten Link Ledger, da werd ich noch mal nachlesen und tüfteln.





Tüfteln muß ich auch noch an der Rutenablage. Die vordere ist so absolut okay. Aber das Rutenende möchte ich anders „parken”.
Hatte die gelbe Ablage auch mal direkt auf das 25mm-Stuhlbein geschraubt, aber das war unkomfortabel.
Anstelle des von mir benutzten Korum-Sidetrays (??) links will ich evtl. mal einen Bait-Waiter montieren.
Und ne praktische Ablage für den Kescher soll noch links ran.
Links neben dem Stuhl stand eine kleine (Werbegeschenk-) Kühltasche (sie paßt beim Transport in die Eimertasche) und rechts neben dem Stuhl die offene Eimertasche. Der 13l-Eimer hat ja einen „Tray”-Einsatz - sehr praktisch.

Zum allerersten Mal in meinem Leben habe ich die komplette Angelsession im Sitzen absolviert. War prima. Nicht aus Faulheit, sondern weil ich leider zur Unrast neige.

Ach ja - habe lose Maden, Pinkies und einen Pelletmix gefüttert. Am 16er Haken habe ich Maden, Pinkies, Caster auch in Kombination angeboten.
Gebissen haben heute die üblichen Verdächtigen: Plötz, Ukelei und Güster. Alles keine großen Fische. Aber auch kein Drama - keine Abrisse, Hänger, Verluste oder sonstigen Ärgernisse.

Etwas traurig macht mich nur der frühe Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## skyduck

@geomas Ich würde versuchen den  Butt-Halter am hinteren Stuhlbein zu befestigen  so dass die Rute parallel zur Sitzfläche läuft. Dann kamst du relaxed angelehnt sitzen und blind die Rute an der richtigen Stelle greifen.


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> @geomas Ich würde versuchen den  Butt-Halter am hinteren Stuhlbein zu befestigen  so dass die Rute parallel zur Sitzfläche läuft. Dann kamst du relaxed angelehnt sitzen und blind die Rute an der richtigen Stelle greifen.



Danke, Dirk, mein Stuhl hat kein dafür nutzbares Bein hinten. Beim heutigen Aufbau störte der Front-Ausleger, der zuweilen Kontakt zur Rolle hatte. 
Diesen „Ausleger" will ich das nächste mal tiefer am Stuhlbein montieren und dafür steiler stellen. Mal sehen, ich finde die Tüftelei spannend und finde bestimmt ne Lösung.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg! Ja, die Sonne geht inzwischen merklich früher unter, nicht unbedingt zu meinem gefallen... 

#Askari: Wenn ich mit dem Auto in der Nähe bin und Nubsies - konkreter: billige Grundbleie - brauche, dann fahre ich da schonmal vorbei, oder auch für meine Billigstippen, die ich mir zum testen geholt habe. Sonst versuche ich je nach Kontostand möglichst bei meinem lokalen Händler zu kaufen.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Vielleicht bringt ja dieser Feederarm Abhilfe für die hintere Rutenablage?






Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Habe gerade für die Töle von Frau Hübner Süßkartoffeln geschält (Der Hund ist Futtermittelallergiker und bekommt angebratene Pferdefleis-Patties an Süßkartoffelstampf) und dabei an das Angeln mit gekochten Kortoffeln auf Karpfen denken müssen. War ja früher ein probates Mittel auf Karpfen. Hat das schon mal wer versucht und welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Würfel schneiden, kochen und am Haar anbieten. Die Konsistenz läßt sich ja über die Kochzeit steuern und eventuell auch mit dem Kochwasser aromatisieren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos(wie immer) und tolle Gerätschaften leiber @geomas .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Würfel schneiden, kochen und am Haar anbieten. Die Konsistenz läßt sich ja über die Kochzeit steuern und eventuell auch mit dem Kochwasser aromatisieren.




Genau aber erst kochen und dann Würfel schneiden.

Die missratenen Würfel und Kartoffelreste kommen dann ins Futter(oder in den Hund).


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Schreibe doch mal etwas mehr zu Deiner  MAP Parabolix Bomb 10ft. Für über 200,- € kann man schon was erwarten und neugierig sind wir auch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe gerade für die Töle von Frau Hübner Süßkartoffeln geschält (Der Hund ist Futtermittelallergiker und bekommt angebratene Pferdefleis-Patties an Süßkartoffelstampf) und dabei an das Angeln mit gekochten Kortoffeln auf Karpfen denken müssen. War ja früher ein probates Mittel auf Karpfen. Hat das schon mal wer versucht und welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Würfel schneiden, kochen und am Haar anbieten. Die Konsistenz läßt sich ja über die Kochzeit steuern und eventuell auch mit dem Kochwasser aromatisieren.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


OT - futtermittelallergie verstehe ich hat unsere auch (mal mit Futter auf Insektenbasis probiert? Unsere liebt es), aber wieso gart ihr das Fleisch?
Markklöschen am Haar, hat das mal jemand probiert?


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> OT - futtermittelallergie verstehe ich hat unsere auch (mal mit Futter auf Insektenbasis probiert? Unsere liebt es), aber wieso gart ihr das Fleisch?
> Markklöschen am Haar, hat das mal jemand probiert?



Als Strassenhund liebt er Menschenessen und angebraten bekommt ihm das besser, glauben wir jedenfalls. Jedenfalls ist er jetzt seit jahren stabil der kleine AIDA.

Und das mit den fertigen Markklöschen als Hakenköder (selber essen kann man die ja nicht) ist wirklich mal eine Überlegung wert.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal wer versucht und welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Würfel schneiden, kochen und am Haar anbieten. Die Konsistenz läßt sich ja über die Kochzeit steuern und eventuell auch mit dem Kochwasser aromatisieren.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Das ist Jahrzehnte her, die besten Haltbarkeitserhebnisse hatte man da noch mit einem kleinen 14er Golddrilling mit der Koedernadel durchgezogen, oder einem Stück Streichholz oder Gras im Hakenbogen. Was besonders viel Erfolg brachte waren in Zucker gekochte ganz kleine Pellkartoffeln, danach zur Hälfte abpellen damit der Haken im unteren Teil mit der Schale besser hielt. Um 1975 damit einen 25 Pfuender, man war der Größte. Das Problem war immer  der Garzeitpunkt, 1 Minute zu lang und sie flogen beim Auswurf vom Haken (gefühlt)


----------



## Tricast

Mit den Pellmäusen (so nennen wir die kleinen Kartoffeln für Bratkartoffeln) kommen wir auch in die Größenordnung der Köder wie sie der Prof. gerne benutzt.  Am 2er Owner und ab dafür. Wer das nicht will ist wohl zu klein.

Gruß Heinz

@Professor Tinca : Wo bekommst Du die Owner?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Wo bekommst Du die Owner?



Ebay zum Beispiel.









						OWNER C-5 Karpfenhaken Carp Hook Gr. 1 - 12 Balzer  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie OWNER C-5 Karpfenhaken Carp Hook Gr. 1 - 12 Balzer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich hab Hunger


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Als Strassenhund liebt er Menschenessen und angebraten bekommt ihm das besser, glauben wir jedenfalls. Jedenfalls ist er jetzt seit jahren stabil der kleine AIDA.


Das tun sie alle mit dem Menschenfutter (unsere nimmt von mir auch Äpfel, Gurken... käme sie von alleine nie drauf aber wenn ich das esse ist es was anderes), ich habe nur mal gelesen dass speziell gebraten wegen der Röststoffe für Hunde besonders ungesund sein soll, aber das ist gefährliches halbwissen 


> Und das mit den fertigen Markklöschen als Hakenköder (selber essen kann man die ja nicht) ist wirklich mal eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich esse sie sehr sehr gerne (müsste ich mal selber machen), aber ich glaube wenn ich mal an den Tümpel fahre werde ich es damit mal auf Schlei und Karpfen versuchen


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger


Mal so von Bauch zu Bauch gesprochen: das ist Einbildung XD


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Heute brachte der Postbote (neben 3 alten Shimanos, alle absolut perfekt laufend, mit 6 teilweise neuen Matchspulen) auch 2 Bücher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andal hatte ja kürzlich Jens Bursell erwähnt - das „Friedfische” Buch aus der Reihe „Perfekt Angeln” gefällt mir nach dem ersten Durchblättern durchweg gut. Die Fotos sind besser als der übliche Angelbuch-Standard. Fundamental Neues konnte ich beim Blättern nicht entdecken, aber natürlich sofort wieder einen Druckfehler - so langsam werde ich mir selbst unheimlich.
> 
> Die „Grundschule” der „Angler-Fibel” von Dick Murray gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr. Grafiken sind in diesem Format besser als Fotos. Es sind viele schöne Old-School-Tipps zu finden, das sieht man selten. Das Friedfischangeln dominiert eindeutig, in meinen Augen ein dicker Pluspunkt.
> Ach ja - die Schnurführung an der Achsrolle folgt im Buch Variante B (ich selbst praktiziere Methode A).
> 
> Beide Bücher hätten von mir aus etwas großformatiger sein können, aber ich gehe auf die 50 zu und es ist vielleicht das Alter...
> 
> Also was ich sagen wollte: vielen Dank an die Buch-Tipp-Geber hier am Stammtisch!



Hey Geo!
Ich schau gleich mal nach, aber ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher, dafür noch zwei oder drei Ersatzspulen rumfliegen zu haben.. .
Falls Du diese gebrauchen kannst, wäre es mir eine Freude sie dir zu schicken.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger



Auf Markklößchen mit "Futter auf Insektenbasis"?


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf Markklößchen mit "Futter auf Insektenbasis"?


Wenns schee macht, auch das


----------



## rhinefisher

Schade - es sind 2500er.
Die werden nicht passen.
Aber wenn jemand die Spulen gebrauchen kann... .





PS: Natürlich für lau...


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenns schee macht, auch das



Ja hast Du das denn nötig?


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Ja hast Du das denn nötig?


Ein bissen davon und die Aussicht auf Wochenlange ähnliche Nahrung reduziert meine tägliche Kalorienaufnahme auf zero  Zeitlich befristet würde mein Bauch davon profitieren nur freuen würde es ihn nicht  Aber Jungels, reden wir doch lieber über das "Essen " welches wir den Fischen Servieren wollen


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schade - es sind 2500er.
> Die werden nicht passen.
> Aber wenn jemand die Spulen gebrauchen kann... .
> Anhang anzeigen 353514



weist du ob sie vielleicht auf eine Biomaster passen? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




diese passt


----------



## rhinefisher

Nöö - deine Biomaster ist ne richtige Statio, also ein Frontbremsler, die Spulen sind für Heckbremsler...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ja hast Du das denn nötig?


Wer Gewicht halten will darf nicht zimperlich sein (und muss auch mal essen wenn man keinen Hunger hat)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, Kartoffeln hatte ich im Frühjahr mal am Start. Hat keine Bisse  gebracht und daher aus heutiger Sicht unverständlicherweise keine zweite Chance bekommen. Ich hatte mir extra sehr kleine Kartoffeln gekocht. Als Jungsngler habe ich viel und auch erfolgreich damit gefischt.
Markklößchen hatte ich im letzten Jahr mal bei einer kleinen Köder-Competition angeködert. Alle Exotenköder waren dabei den ebenfalls angebotenen Maden hoffnungslos unterlegen. Ich hatte auch darüber berichtet, finde den Post aber gerade nicht wieder!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> diese passt


Ist aber doch auch für Frontbremsler - oder täusche ich mich da ...?!?
Zur Verdeutlichung - einmal Frontbremse einmal Heckbremse.. .




PS: Man sieht recht deutlich den Unterschied in der Größe zwischen 2500er und 3000er Spulen.. .


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist aber doch auch für Frontbremsler - oder täusche ich mich da ...?!?
> Zur Verdeutlichung - einmal Frontbremse einmal Heckbremse.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 353518


 den unterschied kenne selbst ich, nee sind Heck


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Futter auf Insektenbssis: Unser Chef wollte vor anderthalb Jahren den zwischen den Jahren Dienst schiebenden etwas Gutes tun, und hat uns ne Ladung Insektenburger spendiert. Hauptbestandteil waren getrocknete und anschließend geschredderte XXL-Maden. Der Burger war alles andere als ein Wurger, sondern hat echt klasse geschmeckt. Getrübt wurde der Gesamteindruck nur durch das Kopfkino!


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> den unterschied kenne selbst ich, nee sind Heck



Dann sollten die passen..
Schick mir einfach via PN deine Postanschrift, dann werde ich sie dir anfang der Woche gerne zusenden...


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #Futter auf Insektenbssis: Unser Chef wollte vor anderthalb Jahren den zwischen den Jahren Dienst schiebenden etwas Gutes tun, und hat uns ne Ladung Insektenburger spendiert. Hauptbestandteil waren getrocknete und anschließend geschredderte XXL-Maden. Der Burger war alles andere als ein Wurger, sondern hat echt klasse geschmeckt. Getrübt wurde der Gesamteindruck nur durch das Kopfkino!


Mit Ketschup schmeckt fast alles  **warum schmieren wir eigentlich das nicht auf die Maden ?**


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zur Verdeutlichung - einmal Frontbremse einmal Heckbremse.. .



jetzt weis ich aber was du von mir hältst


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mal ne friedfischorientierte Fachfrage: Wie sind eigentlich Eure Erfahrungen mit nächtlichen Ansitzen mit der Feederrute in Fließgewässern? Ich packe zugegebenermaßen Meist mit Einbruch der Dämmerung ( in meinem fortgeschritten Alter bevorzuge ich ein richtiges Bett) zusammen. Nun steht in der aktuellen F&F ein inspirierender Artikel über das nächtliche Feederfischen auf Barben. Darin wird u.a. geschrieben, dass insbesondere größere Friedfische ihre Fressphasen in die Nacht verlegt haben. Eine These die ich bei Gewässern mit vielen Kormoranen nachvollziehen kann. Was meint ihr?


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

da macht wohl nur der Versuch klug. Pauschal für alle Gewässer/Jahreszeiten und Wetterlagen lässt sich das wohl kaum beantworten.

Ich hab in unserem Vereinsgewässer schon schon so einige Barben im Dunkeln gefangen, aber besser als tagsüber könnte ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## Tobias85

Bei vielen Kormoranen oder auch sonstigem Trubel am Wasser kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Am MLK gelten die schiffsruhenden Zeiten ja generell eher als der Bringer. Unabhängig von stressenden Faktoren erinnere ich aber auch an Marios nächtliche Megabarben - ich würds also mal drauf anlegen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mal ne friedfischorientierte Fachfrage: Wie sind eigentlich Eure Erfahrungen mit nächtlichen Ansitzen mit der Feederrute in Fließgewässern? Ich packe zugegebenermaßen Meist mit Einbruch der Dämmerung ( in meinem fortgeschritten Alter bevorzuge ich ein richtiges Bett) zusammen. Nun steht in der aktuellen F&F ein inspirierender Artikel über das nächtliche Feederfischen auf Barben. Darin wird u.a. geschrieben, dass insbesondere größere Friedfische ihre Fressphasen in die Nacht verlegt haben. Eine These die ich bei Gewässern mit vielen Kormoranen nachvollziehen kann. Was meint ihr?


Die Ü80 Barbe meines Kumpels 2019 biss bei später Dämmerung ohne Futter oder ähnliches auf ein Madenbündel, insofern ist da was dran. Ab und zu fangen wir 55+ Döbel auf Aalköder usw usf


----------



## skyduck

@Wuemmehunter Da ich zu 80% nur noch abends/Nachts geangelt habe (allerdings sehr grobschlächtig) kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen, dass die größeren Friedfische nachts beißen. die Frequenz ist deutlich niedriger aber die Größe geht nach oben. Wahrscheinlich ist auch einfach weniger Kleinzeug unterwegs, so dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Großer den Köder findet größer ist. Ich habe auf jeden Fall meine größten Brassen und Rotaugen alle im Dunkeln gefangen. Wenn man jetzt die Methode feiner macht (also Feeder oder auch Schwinge mit Knicklicht) kann da vielleicht richtig was werden. Generell habe ich immer festgestellt, je klarer das Wasser je mehr lief nachts.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ab und zu *fangen wir* 55+ Döbel



Du auch?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nachts ist immer gut für große Friedfische. Den Großteil meiner Schleien hab ich mit Knicklicht und Liftmontage gefangen über die Jahre.
Brachsen, Karpfen und auch dicke Rotfedern gingen dabei immer wieder an den Haken. Plötzen fast gar nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du auch?


Ja, aber als Beifang beim Aalangeln am schweren Gerät weder eine Kunst noch interessant


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier am Rhein haben alle Arten ihre Aktivität in die dunklen Stunden verlegt.
Die Fangergebnisse sind in der Dunkelheit ums zehnfache besser.. .

PS: In Spanien habe ich schon öfter Iberische Barben gefangen. Da wollten auch ohne Kormoran tagsüber nur die kleinen Fische - die Großen habe ich alle in der Nacht gefangen.. .


----------



## hanzz

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mal ne friedfischorientierte Fachfrage: Wie sind eigentlich Eure Erfahrungen mit nächtlichen Ansitzen mit der Feederrute in Fließgewässern? Ich packe zugegebenermaßen Meist mit Einbruch der Dämmerung ( in meinem fortgeschritten Alter bevorzuge ich ein richtiges Bett) zusammen. Nun steht in der aktuellen F&F ein inspirierender Artikel über das nächtliche Feederfischen auf Barben. Darin wird u.a. geschrieben, dass insbesondere größere Friedfische ihre Fressphasen in die Nacht verlegt haben. Eine These die ich bei Gewässern mit vielen Kormoranen nachvollziehen kann. Was meint ihr?


Absolut beste Zeit jetzt, um in der Dunkelheit/Nacht zu fangen.
Große Barben 70+, Alande und Brassen bissen am Rhein im Juli und August alle erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Rotaugen am Tage, kaum bis gar nicht im dunkeln. Da habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen wir @Professor Tinca gemacht.
So meine Erfahrungen aus den letzten 3-4 Jahren am Rhein. Ab Ende September wenn es herbstlicher wurde, konnte auch wieder am Tage gut und kapital gefangen werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Muss @hanzz und @Professor Tinca  beipflichten, Rotaugen beissen hier auch wenn dann Tagsüber oder in der Dämmerung


----------



## Hecht100+

Was mir aufgefallen ist tagsüber, wenn das Gro der Angler auf eingesetzte Forellen den See mit Spiros bombadiert, ist bei den großen Friedfischen ruhe, sobald dann aber Ruhe einkehrt, beißen Brasse, Schleie und Co. wieder. Rotaugen, Rotfedern gehen trotzdem den ganzen Tag.


----------



## TobBok

Als wir die Junior Waller gefangen haben, saßen wir ja auch an einem Graben-Kanal an, der tagsüber von Paddlern heimgesucht wird.
Da kommen selbst die Flussbarsche erst gegen 18-19 Uhr in Beißlaune - zumindest die Exemplare über 25 cm.
Tagsüber beißen hin und wieder auch die kleineren Plötzen und Döbel - nur mit Glück kommt dann ein großer Fisch hoch...

Nachts werden da alle Fische aktiv - von Raubfisch bis zum Friedfisch. 
Die stehen wohl alle nicht so auf den Trubel am Gewässer.


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Die stehen wohl alle nicht so auf den Trubel am Gewässer


Der Trubel ist den Fischen im Rhein/Maasgebiet vertraut und völlig schnuppi - bei uns fürchten die den Kormoran.
Und das zurecht..


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Trubel ist den Fischen im Rhein/Maasgebiet vertraut und völlig schnuppi - bei uns fürchten die den Kormoran.
> Und das zurecht..


Der Graben ist 80-100 cm tief und 2 Meter breit. Die großen Fische haben bei Vollbetrieb kaum Raum sich auszuleben.
Ist was Anderes als das Rhein/Maasgefilde.
Der Kormoran kommt hier auch noch dazu.....wobei die hier mehr Zeit verbringen, die Brassen in den neuen Kieskuhlen zu piesacken....


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Vielleicht bringt ja dieser Feederarm Abhilfe für die hintere Rutenablage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
> Heinz



Lieber Heinz,
ich habe gestern Nacht einen „Matrix 3D-R EVA Butt Rest Extending” bestellt. 
Der gepolsterte kurze Auslegerarm, den ich bisher hinten rechts hatte, der soll vermutlich nach links und dort evtl. nen Bait-Waiter tragen. 
Einen Feederarm habe ich bestimmungsgemäß für die vordere Rutenauflage. Rechts montiert gefällt er mir am besten.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



TobBok schrieb:


> Ist was Anderes als das Rhein/Maasgefilde.



Hier kann jeder nur über seine individuellen Erfahrungen an seinen Gewässern berichten.

Was Wümehunter davon auf seine persönliche Situation übertragen kann oder will , muss er selber entscheiden.

Pauschalrezepte gibt es m.E. nicht, auch wenn manche Autoren/Magazine manchmal diesen Eindruck erwecken.


----------



## skyduck

das ist in der Tat so aber zusammenfassend haben ja alle Meinungen gemeinsam das es einen umfangreichen Versuch wert zu sein scheint...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Da Du ja nur an den vorderen Beinen etwas anbringen kannst dachte ich ein etwas längerer Arm könnte helfen den Butt Rest aufzunehmen und dabei eine bessere Sitzposition zu erhalten. Das Teil wird zwar als Feederarm verkauft, ich hätte ihn aber anders eingesetzt da Du ja auch schon einen Feederarm hast.
Also: Vorne anbringen und das Teil nach hinten ausrichten. Auf das höhenverstellbare Endrohr den Butt Rest aufschrauben. Jetzt läßt sich das Konstrukt sowohl in der Höhe als auch der Abstand zum Stuhl einstellen. Du hättest die Rolle in einem komfortablen Abstand zu Deiner rechten Hand.
Den " Matrix 3D-R EVA Butt Rest Extending" halte ich für viel zu kurz. Der ist ideal wenn er am hinteren Bein befestigt werden kann, z.B. bei einer Sitzkiepe oder bei einem Rive Feederstuhl.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Schreibe doch mal etwas mehr zu Deiner  MAP Parabolix Bomb 10ft. Für über 200,- € kann man schon was erwarten und neugierig sind wir auch.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Zum Glück habe ich sehr viel weniger gezahlt. Und bin noch nicht 100prozentig überzeugt davon, daß ich sie nach einem Probefischen gekauft hätte.
Aber nun hab ich sie. Ist erstmal ne feine, gut gebaute Rute. Der Griff ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ich empfinde ihn in der Praxis als nicht störend.
Die Aktion ist so, daß sie selbst bei nem 20er Plötz schon ziemlich krumm gezogen wird, ein 40er Döbel und die Aktion geht durch die komplette Rute. 
Der kräftigste Fisch bislang war ein Flußkarpfen von 57cm, den ich aus dem Kraut gezogen habe. Die Parabolix hat immer Reserven hintenraus. Schwer zu beschreiben. Wenn wir uns mal sehen kannst Du Dir natürlich selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen, eine Meinung bilden.
Mitgeliefert wurden Spitzen von 0,5, 1 und 1,5oz - leider mit „wenig Farbe”.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Da Du ja nur an den vorderen Beinen etwas anbringen kannst dachte ich ein etwas längerer Arm könnte helfen den Butt Rest aufzunehmen und dabei eine bessere Sitzposition zu erhalten. Das Teil wird zwar als Feederarm verkauft, ich hätte ihn aber anders eingesetzt da Du ja auch schon einen Feederarm hast.
> Also: Vorne anbringen und das Teil nach hinten ausrichten. Auf das höhenverstellbare Endrohr den Butt Rest aufschrauben. Jetzt läßt sich das Konstrukt sowohl in der Höhe als auch der Abstand zum Stuhl einstellen. Du hättest die Rolle in einem komfortablen Abstand zu Deiner rechten Hand.
> Den " Matrix 3D-R EVA Butt Rest Extending" halte ich für viel zu kurz. Der ist ideal wenn er am hinteren Bein befestigt werden kann, z.B. bei einer Sitzkiepe oder bei einem Rive Feederstuhl.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke, Heinz. Mit Sitzkiepen, Feederchairs und so weiter habe ich ja keine Erfahrung. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das bestellte Teil macht und werde berichten. Die Höhenverstellbarkeit war mir wichtig. Mal sehen.

PS: die tacklehalle.de (Rex Angelsport) gibt die Mehrwertsteuersenkung weiter.
Das fiel mir nur gestern bei der Suche und Bestellung auf.
Ist offenbar eher selten bei den Angel-Onlineshops.


----------



## Tricast

Danke für Deine Einschätzung der Rute. MAP (Match Angling Products) ist ja stark im Kommen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



skyduck schrieb:


> das es einen umfangreichen Versuch wert zu sein scheint...



Nur wer mal was neues probiert, wird sich weiterentwickeln.

Egal ob das nun Angelzeit, Köder, Methoden, tackle etc. betrifft.

Und manchmal kann es auch etwas dauern, bis sich bei neuen Dingen der Erfolg einstellt.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Heinz. Mit Sitzkiepen, Feederchairs und so weiter habe ich ja keine Erfahrung. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das bestellte Teil macht und werde berichten. Die Höhenverstellbarkeit war mir wichtig. Mal sehen.



Vieles kann man auch einfach anders zusammenbasteln bzw. ein Adapter am hinteren Stuhlbein befestigen und da drauf dann was aufbauen. Hier z.B. ein gut ausrichtbar einfacher Adapter für rund 25 mm den ich an verschiedenen Stühlen verwende und sogar einen an meinen Fahrradanhänger dran habe... Aber du hast ja schon gesagt du bastelst gerne. Je mehr Teile man hat je interessanter die Konstruktionen   .


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Hast Du mal ein Bild davon?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

MIVARDI Universalhalter  googeln  ca. 12 -15 Euronen


----------



## Tricast

Ja, das könnte passen um an die hinteren Beine befestigt zu werden. Jetzt müßte nur noch der Halter verstellbar sein.
Mivardi hatte ich garnicht auf dem Plan.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

oder es gibt für Korum Zubehör auch den any chair adapter den verwende ich auch gerne da man damit auch mein ganzes Korumzeug an jeden Stuhl montieren kann. Das Ding ist richtig massiv und stabil...


----------



## Tricast

Vielleicht wäre das ja auch noch was für meinen Klapphocker.  Ich mutiere nämlich jetzt zum Klapphocker-Angler und da könnte ich dann einen Bierdosen-Halter befestigen. 

Es gibt ja doch mehr Möglichkeiten als auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Na da kann aber auch einfacher geholfen werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Doof nur wenn die Beine nicht rund sind


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Doof nur wenn die Beine nicht rund sind



Also ich bevorzuge runde Beine. Und wenn sie mir dann auch noch das Bier bereithält ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> ...da könnte ich dann einen Bierdosen-Halter befestigen.
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Um beim Angeln die Hände frei zu haben, habe ich mir einen entsprechend stilvollen Anglerhut zugelegt...






Ich habe einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir das _Korum Roving Kit_ zuzulegen, allerdings nur den Stuhl und den Rucksack.
Kennt das eventuell jemand und kann mir etwas darüber berichten? Oder gibt es ähnliche Lösungen in der Art?

Mein aktueller Rucksack-Hocker gefällt mir sehr gut,
nur hätte ich zum mobilen Angeln auch gerne etwas bequemes zum Sitzen.


----------



## Tricast

Ich sehe schon, Ihr seid auf dem laufenden und für eckige Beine gibt es sicher auch Einsätze von rund auf eckig. 

Gruß Heinz

Wollen wir uns nicht lieber wieder dem Dosenmais-Smalltalk zuwenden?


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> Na da kann aber auch einfacher geholfen werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 353527



Haha, Behr wieder. Die Innovationskraft deutscher Unternehmen ist doch nicht am Ende.


----------



## Tricast

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Um beim Angeln die Hände frei zu haben, habe ich mir einen entsprechend stilvollen Anglerhut zugelegt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353528
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Nur die Bierdosen müßte ich auswechseln sonst gefällt mir die Idee.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, Behr wieder. Die Innovationskraft deutscher Unternehmen ist doch nicht am Ende.



Er war ja auch ein sehr erfolgreicher deutscher Friedfischangler in der guten alten Zeit und wird wohl wissen was beim Angeln wichtig ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Um beim Angeln die Hände frei zu haben, habe ich mir einen entsprechend stilvollen Anglerhut zugelegt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353528


Könnte Korum nicht einen Any-Hat Adapter auf den Markt bringen? Würde das gerne mit Schiebermütze tragen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Könnte Korum nicht einen Any-Hat Adapter auf den Markt bringen? Würde das gerne mit Schiebermütze tragen



Das wäre tatsächlich klasse und dann schön Single-Malt tanken.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe gerade für die Töle von Frau Hübner Süßkartoffeln geschält (Der Hund ist Futtermittelallergiker und bekommt angebratene Pferdefleis-Patties an Süßkartoffelstampf) und dabei an das Angeln mit gekochten Kortoffeln auf Karpfen denken müssen. War ja früher ein probates Mittel auf Karpfen. Hat das schon mal wer versucht und welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Würfel schneiden, kochen und am Haar anbieten. Die Konsistenz läßt sich ja über die Kochzeit steuern und eventuell auch mit dem Kochwasser aromatisieren.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Man muss sich mal überlegen, warum wir anno dunnemals mit Kartoffeln fischten. Es gab halt kaum Alternativen. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es heute Boilies und Pellets einfacher und viel besser tun. Also ich war von den Pataten nie recht angetan. Es war immer ein Gefummel und es brauchte relativ lange, bis die Fische sie auch vernünftig annahmen. Selbst an unserem doch recht kleinen Weiher.



geomas schrieb:


> Mitgeliefert wurden Spitzen von 0,5, 1 und 1,5oz - leider mit „wenig Farbe”.


Mit 2k Flexcoat Bindungslack plus den Farbpigmenten nach Wahl kannst du solche Markierungen an den Spitzen leicht und dauerhaft nachbessern.


----------



## phirania

Eigentlich sollte es ja am Kanal auf Zander gehen heraus gekommen ist aber mal wieder ein Karpfen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
und die haben auch Kohldampf wie immer... Ich


----------



## Andal

Noch was zu den Erdäpfeln...

...wenn schon, dann kalte Pommfritz, die grausligen vom McD. Die werden über Nacht, oder in ein paar Stunden in der Tüte so richtig zäh und damit haltbar am Haken. Das ölig-fettige zieht Fische instant an. Und da wäre auch gleich der Bogen zu den abendlichen Barben geschlagen. Die finden kalte Pommfritz richtig geil!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

phirania schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es ja am Kanal auf Zander gehen heraus gekommen ist aber mal wieder ein Karpfen.



Petri! 

Auch wenn die Aufnahme deines Karpfens sicherlich täuscht, weiß jemand den Grund warum in englischen Commercials häufig Karpfen mit deformierten Mäulern gefangen / fotografiert werden? Hingen die armen Teufel etwa tatsächlich schon so häufig am Haken, dass deren Mäuler mittlerweile völlig kaputt sind oder handelt es sich hier um eine Krankheit?

Ich habe mich das schon oft gefragt und verstehe C&R im Zusammenhang mit Commercials auch nicht wirklich. Nicht "very british" in meinen Augen.
Hier werden die Pu...f-Forellen nach dem Fang wenigstens entnommen und nicht wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## skyduck

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir das _Korum Roving Kit_ zuzulegen, allerdings nur den Stuhl und den Rucksack.
> Kennt das eventuell jemand und kann mir etwas darüber berichten? Oder gibt es ähnliche Lösungen in der Art?
> 
> Mein aktueller Rucksack-Hocker gefällt mir sehr gut,
> nur hätte ich zum mobilen Angeln auch gerne etwas bequemes zum Sitzen.



Würde ich nicht empfehlen, meine Freundin hat die alte Version und ich habe mir die neue mal angeschaut. als Leichtmatrose geht das vielleicht noch, bei mir ist es ein Ein-Backen-Sitzen.

Das ganze ist zwar sehr transportabel aber auch sehr klein und nicht wirklich komfortabel.

Es gibt aber 2 Rucksäcke von Korum (ich würde auf jeden Fall die neuen Transition nehmen - da leichter - nicht die alten ITM) Korum Transition Ruckbag und Korum Transition Compact Ruckbag (kleiner) die sich mit allen Stühlen von Korum kombinieren lassen. Ich habe in der Tat zwei von denen einmal den supra lite mit nur 2,3 !!! kg, den gibt es auch als Deluxe aber ich komme mit dem einfachen klar für kurze mobile Sessions und ich bin groß und wirklich breit   .

Dann habe ich noch für bequemer einen älteren Accessory Chair (noch mit eckigen Beinen), den gibt es nicht mehr aber dafür gibt es davon neue Modelle, Du kannst auf jeden Fall alle diese Stühle mit den Rucksäcken verbinden und so je nach Bedarf modular das Gewicht/Komfort variieren.
Ist natürlich im ersten Moment was teurer da Korum nicht wirklich günstig ist aber auf Dauer sehr komfortabel.

Die Stuhl Anbauteile von Preston passen übrigens auch alle da dran da ja eigentlich eine Firma. Insofern hat man eine Auswahl an allen nötigen und unnötigen Anbauteilen, es gibt glaube ich sogar einen Fusspodest. Alles kann nix muss aber alles ist irgendwie kombinierbar. Ich nutze Korum schon fast 10 Jahre und bin von der Haltbarkeit bisher nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

skyduck schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht empfehlen, meine Freundin hat die alter Version und ich habe mir die neue mal angeschaut. als Leichtmatrose geht das vielleicht noch, bei mir ist es ein Ein-Backen-Sitzen.
> 
> Das ganze ist zwar sehr transportabel aber auch sehr klein und nicht wirklich komfortabel.
> 
> Es gibt aber 2 Rucksäcke von Korum (ich würde auf jeden Fall die neuen Transition nehmen - da leichter - nicht die alten ITM) Korum Transition Ruckbag und Korum Transition Compact Ruckbag (kleiner) die sich mit allen Stühlen von Korum kombinieren lassen.



Vielen Dank für diese sehr nützlichen Hinweise! 
Ich werde mich daran orientieren.


----------



## Mescalero

#kartoffelköder

Ich habe mal ein Video gesehen, in dem mit dem Bread Puncher aus rohen Kartoffeln Stücke gestanzt und anschließend in reichlich Currypulver gewälzt wurde. Ist angeblich super für Karpfen, Brasse, Schleie.
Mein Test ging völlig in die Hose - größere Stücke am Haar mit Pelletring, kleinere auch direkt aufgespießt - kein einziger Biss, noch nicht einmal Fehlbisse. Ich habe es dann bei dem einen Versuch belassen, gekocht oder frittiert gehen Kartoffeln vielleicht besser, wer weiß, aber ich denke es gibt genug Alternativen, die gut funktionieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese sehr nützlichen Hinweise!
> Ich werde mich daran orientieren.



Ich hab den ITM Rucksack und den Aeronium Hocker und bin mit beidem zufrieden.


----------



## Andal

Ich war lange sehr knapp dran, mir so einen Komplettfeedersessel zu besorgen. Bis ich dann einen etwas stämmigeren Kollegen drauf kauern sah. Der war auch stets sehr bemüht, sich ja nicht zu bewegen, weil dann die Rute wackelte, wie ein Kälberschwanz. Mit der Trennung von Stuhl und Rutenauflage bin ich für meinen Geschmack besser unterwegs. Auch wenn es bisweilen ein  arges Geficke ist, bis man die Banksticks ordentlich im Rheinufer platziert hat, dass sie eben nicht beim ersten Biss gleich fliegen.


----------



## Mescalero

#angelsitzplatz

Letztens habe ich einen 5l-Joghurteimer mitgenommen, äußerst leicht, man kann Wasser reinmachen oder etwas anderes transportieren, kost‘ nüscht und bietet eine Sitzgelegenheit für zwischendurch.
Nach weniger als fünf Minuten fing der Eimer an, die Form eines Akkordeons anzunehmen, das funzt also nicht. Und ich bin wirklich ein Lauch!

Geomas hat die Trakker Eimertasche mit dem eckigen Eimer, der soll stabil sein.
Einen ordentlichen Sitz kann sowas nicht ersetzen, schon klar. Eher zum Verschnaufen, wenn die Knie vom Hocken nicht mehr wollen.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Auch wenn die Aufnahme deines Karpfens sicherlich täuscht, weiß jemand den Grund warum in englischen Commercials häufig Karpfen mit deformierten Mäulern gefangen / fotografiert werden? Hingen die armen Teufel etwa tatsächlich schon so häufig am Haken, dass deren Mäuler mittlerweile völlig kaputt sind oder handelt es sich hier um eine Krankheit?
> 
> Ich habe mich das schon oft gefragt und verstehe C&R im Zusammenhang mit Commercials auch nicht wirklich. Nicht "very british" in meinen Augen.
> Hier werden die Pu...f-Forellen nach dem Fang wenigstens entnommen und nicht wieder zurückgesetzt.


Genau so ist es. Sie werden zu oft gefangen und dabei nicht immer recht schonend behandelt.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> #angelsitzplatz
> 
> Letztens habe ich einen 5l-Joghurteimer mitgenommen, äußerst leicht, man kann Wasser reinmachen oder etwas anderes transportieren, kost‘ nüscht und bietet eine Sitzgelegenheit für zwischendurch.
> Nach weniger als fünf Minuten fing der Eimer an, die Form eines Akkordeons anzunehmen, das funzt also nicht. Und ich bin wirklich ein Lauch!
> 
> Geomas hat die Trakker Eimertasche mit dem eckigen Eimer, der soll stabil sein.
> Einen ordentlichen Sitz kann sowas nicht ersetzen, schon klar. Eher zum Verschnaufen, wenn die Knie vom Hocken nicht mehr wollen.


Die einzigen Eimer, die einen erwachsenen Mann wirklich dauerhaft tragen, sind die großen Leimkübel von Kleiberit, so wie sie die Schreinereien kaufen. Nachteil: Man muss ihrer nur habhaft werden, denn sie sind auch bei den Schreinern sehr beliebt. Aber wenn man einen hat, top!

Mit einem Sitzpolster und einer Gurtschlaufe als Schulterriemen sind sie unschlagbar.


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> Ich war lange sehr knapp dran, mir so einen Komplettfeedersessel zu besorgen. Bis ich dann einen etwas stämmigeren Kollegen drauf kauern sah. Der war auch stets sehr bemüht, sich ja nicht zu bewegen, weil dann die Rute wackelte, wie ein Kälberschwanz. Mit der Trennung von Stuhl und Rutenauflage bin ich für meinen Geschmack besser unterwegs. Auch wenn es bisweilen ein  arges Geficke ist, bis man die Banksticks ordentlich im Rheinufer platziert hat, dass sie eben nicht beim ersten Biss gleich fliegen.


 Ja das stimmt schon zum Teil, je dünner die Beine und je schwerer der Draufsitzer, je wackeliger wird das Ganze. Da ich mittlerweiler auch zu der Strongman-Gewichtsklasse gehöre habe ich dieses Problem auch. Meistens habe ich den Butt-Rest am Stuhl und vorne klassisch einen Bankstick mit Feederauflage. 
Deutlich besser wird es natürlich wenn ein Fusspodest dran ist aber dann reden wir nicht mehr wirklich von Transportierbarkeit und Mobiltät. Aber auch die anderen Anbauteile wie Tischen Futtereimer, baitwaiter etc. haben schon einen großen Mehrwert und Komfort den ich nicht mehr missen möchte. Wie schon gesagt alles geht nix muß. Als Grundbasis ist so ein Stuhl halt mega flexibel. Als Ersatz für eine komplette Kiepe mit Podest und Station kann  er aber auf jeden Fall nicht mithalten. Das war auch glaube ich nie der Anspruch an diese Möbel...


----------



## Andal

Am besten machen wir es gleich so, wie der Fishing Buddha Mark Edwin. Er hockt im Dreck und die Rute liegt auf dem Uferbewuchs. Sehr elementar. Nur wenn ich 10 min so kauere, brauche ich mindestens zwei Physiotherapeuten um je wieder auf die Beine zu kommen. Irgendwas ist halt immer!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Sie werden zu oft gefangen und dabei nicht immer recht schonend behandelt.



In Großbritannien, als dem oft gerühmten Mutterland des Angelns, gibt es natürlich jede Menge Angler.
Eventuell werden die Gewässer langsam knapp? Daher stellen diese Commercials wohl einen guten Lösungsweg dar.

Trotzdem, viele dieser Anlagen haben oftmals nur Badewannen-Charakter, dort sollte ein Zurücksetzen nicht erlaubt sein bzw. nicht gefordert werden dürfen.
Bei großen Naturseen, in denen die Fische auch ihre Rückzugsorte haben, da schaut die Sache meiner Meinung nach wieder anders aus.

Auch wenn es zu seiner Zeit mehr Fische und weniger Angler gab - Mr. Walton  würde sicherlich kotz...n.


----------



## Andal

In GB gibt es leider sehr wenige große Naturseen. Dafür aber eine 3 monatige closed season, bei der alle offenen Gewässer zu sind. Also drückt die Masse der Angler an eben solche Ponds, Commercials, oder wie auch immer man sie nennen will. Das erzeugt enormen Druck auf die Fische und die Betreiber, denn die Kunden sollen ja wieder kommen und nicht wenig dafür zahlen...!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Was heißt in diesem Zusammenhang denn offene Gewässer?
Gilt in GB etwa das Jedermannsrecht bezüglich des Angelns, es sei denn es handelt sich um ein privat bewirtschaftetes Gewässer?

Mir scheint, neben Kartoffelchips mit Essig und Würstchen zum Frühstück, läuft in GB doch einiges schief.


----------



## Andal

Offene Gewässer bedeutet in dem Fall alle natürlichen und teilweise auch künstlichen Gewässer. Alles was irgendwie in Vereinshand ist...

Ausgenommen ist nur das Fischen am und im Meer, sowie eben in den Commercials und das sind i.d.R. geschlossene Gewässer ohne einen direkten Abfluss zu natürlichen Gewässern.

Fischen ist in GB alles andere als ein Jedermannsrecht, so wie größtenteils das Coarse Fishing in Irland. Und es ist keineswegs billig!


----------



## Andal

Die closed season resultiert übrigens aus einer Übereinkunft der Angler mit den Vogelfreunden. So soll und wird ein ungestörtes Brüten der Vögel ermöglicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> So soll und wird ein ungestörtes Brüten der Vögel ermöglicht.



Bei uns brüten die auch wenn geangelt wird.

Komische Vögel in England.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hmm? Also schon eine schwierige Situation in England.

Trotzdem, mir graust es jedesmal wenn ich diese Karpfen im Internet sehe.
Vor allem weil es alles andere als die berühmte feine englische Art ist aber das müssten die Verantwortlichen in GB doch selbst sehen.

Was ist mit den diversen Canals & Fens, haben die ebenfalls diese 3-monatige "Sperrstunde"?
Scheinbar ein hartes Brot als heutiger Angler in GB, man glaubt es kaum.


----------



## Andal

Dazu muss man auch wissen, das die Lobby der Ornithologen sehr mächtige Fürsprecher hat. Im Grunde genommen ist diese Regelung auch gar nicht so schlecht, weil sie eben flächendeckend für das ganze UK gilt und so eine Schlupflochsucherei, wie bei uns unterbindet.

Das der Brite anders ist, wissen wir alle. Aber sie wollen auch anders sein, sie leben das einfach so.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Komische Vögel in England.



Komisch schon aber durchaus liebenswert.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mir scheint, neben Kartoffelchips mit Essig und Würstchen zum Frühstück, läuft in GB doch einiges schief.


Vertu dich nicht mit englischem Essen. Das mag zwar ab und zu komisch zusammengestellt sein, aber es ist absolut essbar und teilweise aber so richtig gut, so wie das cooked breakfast. Da braucht man halt Mittags nur ein Sandwich, oder Mash & Pie. Dafür gibt es Abends die guten Dinners.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Komisch schon aber durchaus liebenswert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353536


Das "to be as..." ist dem Briten zum Glück fremd. Da ist jeder eine eigene Persönlichkeit. Deswegen mag ich sie auch!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was ist mit den diversen Canals & Fens, haben die ebenfalls diese 3-monatige "Sperrstunde"?




Also mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass die "closed season" nur in Fließgewässern und nur für "coarse fish" gilt und dass sie zum Schutz der Frühjahrslaicher eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass die "closed season" nur in Fließgewässern und nur für "coarse fish" gilt und dass sie zum Schutz der Frühjahrslaicher eingeführt wurde.



Vielen Dank für diese Information.   
Bezüglich natürlicher Gewässer und künstlich angelegter Gewässer, was die Canals & Fens ja wären, wird dabei nicht unterschieden?


----------



## Jason

Ist schon mal jemand speziell mit Tigernüssen auf Schleie unterwegs gewesen? Ist wohl eher was für Karpfen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die hab ich heute beim Würmer kaufen gefunden und für den Preis von 1 Euro hab ich sie mitgenommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehen aus wie Gummiperlen.....


----------



## skyduck

ich habe nicht mal auf echte gut gefangen, noch nie eine Schleie insofern wäre es nix für mich. Aber wie immer Versuch macht klug, würde sie zumindest versuchen irgendwie zu aromatisieren...


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie Gummiperlen.....


Sind sie ja auch Artif. = Artificial = künstliche Naturköder.

Wenn man bei Schleien von den üblichen Ködern abweichen will, dann Halibutpellets, oder fischige Boilies. Die "Gummiköder" sind aber oft bei vielen Grundeln, oder Krebsen eine gute Wahl.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bezüglich natürlicher Gewässer und künstlich angelegter Gewässer, was die Canals & Fens ja wären, wird dabei nicht unterschieden?



the coarse fish close season runs from 15 March until 15 June inclusive on rivers, streams, drains, some canals and specified SSSI still waters

Muss man im Zweifel wohl ne Liste suchen, welche Gewässer nun genau betroffen sind oder nicht.


----------



## Jason

So werde ich sie anbieten. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Falls jemand Einwände hat, bitte melden. Womit sollte man sie aromatisieren? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> the coarse fish close season runs from 15 March until 15 June inclusive on rivers, streams, drains, some canals and specified SSSI still waters
> 
> Muss man im Zweifel wohl ne Liste suchen, welche Gewässer nun genau betroffen sind oder nicht.


So isses!

Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch Cricket, Real Tennis, Lawn Bowling... und andere etwas skurile Sachen, mit denen sich der Untertan Ihrer Majestät standesgemäß die Zeit vertreiben kann.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Jason schrieb:


> Womit sollte man sie aromatisieren?



Wenn es natürlich erscheinen soll mit Tigernusmilch?


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> So werde ich sie anbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353540
> 
> Falls jemand Einwände hat, bitte melden. Womit sollte man sie aromatisieren?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aromatisieren muss man nicht. Aber ICH würde sie regulär an einem Haar anbieten.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch Cricket, Real Tennis, Lawn Bowling.



Fliegenfischen auf Salmoniden hast Du mit Absicht weggelassen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Künstliche Naturköder - da habe ich rote Gummimaden von Drennan - mit Ananas Aroma angereichert.
Jedoch habe ich diese Dinger noch nie verwendet.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> So isses!
> 
> Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch Cricket, Real Tennis, Lawn Bowling... und andere etwas skurile Sachen, mit denen sich der Untertan Ihrer Majestät standesgemäß die Zeit vertreiben kann.


----------



## rhinefisher

*Kartoffeln*
Als Jugendlicher habe ich öfter mal Karpfen auf Sicht gefüttert - das hinterlies bei mir den starken Eindruck dass Kartoffeln bestenfalls ein Notbehelf sein können.. .
Mais, Würmer und Toastbrot waren der Bringer!

*Gemütlich am Wasser*
Als ich am Wochenende im Wasser saß und für jede Kleinigkeit den mir angestammten Platz in meinem Campingstuhl verlassen musste, habe ich oft an eure schönen "Wohnstühle" gedacht - schön alles griffbereit und vielleich sogar ein Kühlbehältniß am Stuhl...
Aber irgendwie ist mir das Alles viel zu schwer und unhandlich.
Aber so ein "Beer/Bait Waiter" für auf den Bankstick kommt mir noch ins Haus...


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> So werde ich sie anbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353540
> 
> Falls jemand Einwände hat, bitte melden. Womit sollte man sie aromatisieren?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hier!
Ich!
Du wirst damit dermaßen abschneidern - ganz egal womit Du den Plastekram aromatisierst...


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



rhinefisher schrieb:


> dass Kartoffeln bestenfalls ein Notbehelf sein können.. .
> Mais, Würmer und Toastbrot waren der Bringer!



Mit gekochten Kartoffeln haben wir früher versucht selektiv die großen Karpfen zu fangen.

Hat im Sommer auch oft ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


>



Da behaupte noch einer die Briten wären spleenig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das "to be as..." ist dem Briten zum Glück fremd. Da ist jeder eine eigene Persönlichkeit. Deswegen mag ich sie auch!


Ich finde das hochgradig unsympathisch und ziehe es vor , wenn nur ich eine Persönlichkeit habe und alles andere gesichtslose Drohnen und Schachfiguren sind


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Künstliche Naturköder - da habe ich rote Gummimaden von Drennan - mit Ananas Aroma angereichert.
> Jedoch habe ich diese Dinger noch nie verwendet.


Mais mit Kunstmade...





Kunst pur. Auftreibende Gummimaden plus eine Auftriebsperle...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Sind sie ja auch Artif. = Artificial = künstliche Naturköder.



sag bloß.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Mais mit Kunstmade...
> Kunst pur. Auftreibende Gummimaden plus eine Auftriebsperle...



Die Gummimaden von Drennan schauen etwas anders aus, sind ansonsten aber auch auftreibend.
Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall einmal zum Einsatz bringen, allerdings genauso wie du es machst, lediglich als zusätzlicher Farbtupfer am Haken,
neben einem echten Maiskorn.

Generell widerstrebt es mir etwas beim Naturköderangeln künstliche Gebilde an den Haken zu hängen aber in bestimmten Situationen,
etwa beim ständigen Abfressen des weichen Originals, macht es durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Andal

Die künstliche Natur wird gerne unterschätzt. Aber als Farbklecks, als Abtriebsausgleicher, oder wenn einem Küttfisch den letzten Nerv raubt, sind sie eine echte Alternative. Und als eiserne Reserve sowieso... hier besonders die Gulp-Maden von Berkley. Aber auch die Wurmnachbildungen aus Gummi und Stärkemehlen. Man muss die nur etwas aktiviert anbieten, schon tun sie ihre Arbeit zuverlässig..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Generell widerstrebt es mir etwas beim Naturköderangeln künstliche Gebilde an den Haken zu hängen aber in bestimmten Situationen,




Eine solche Situation ist zB nachts.
Manchmal hänge ich da eine leuchtende(nach Anstrahlen mit Taschenlampe)Kunstmade mit an den Haken und habe den Eindruck dass das zu mehr Bissen führt.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, Wenn's um die Briten geht: Dieser sympathische Gentlemen beschreibt hier mit leichten Rythmen das seltsame Völkchen. Es gilt auf den herrlich zutreffenden Text zu achten- auch eine schöne Anleitung den inneren Briten zum Vorschein zu bringen:


----------



## rhinefisher

I am British...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, Wenn's um die Briten geht: Dieser sympathische Gentlemen beschreibt hier mit leichten Rythmen das seltsame Völkchen. Es gilt auf den herrlich zutreffenden Text zu achten- auch eine schöne Anleitung den inneren Briten zum Vorschein zu bringen:


We are living on an island away from Europe - and we love it!


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier!
> Ich!
> Du wirst damit dermaßen abschneidern - ganz egal womit Du den Plastekram aromatisierst...


Dann wickel ich noch ein Wurm drum   

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Dann wickel ich noch ein Wurm drum



Schon besser...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Und als eiserne Reserve sowieso...



Beim Köfistippen habe ich einmal auf kleine Stückchen von Gummibärchen gefangen.
Nur die Gummibärchen, ohne zusätzlich Mais oder Made.


----------



## rhinefisher

Und ich im FoPu schon Forellen auf Staniolpapier.. .
Auch verwende ich ganz gerne die roten Drennan Plastemaden. Aber mit Berkley Gulp Ködern habe ich nur Nullnummern hingelegt, während ich mit Natur in der gegebenen Situation gut gefangen habe.
Plasteköder und rhinefisher werden wohl keine Freunde...

PS: Das gilt wohl auch für Pellets..


----------



## Andal

Schaut euch an, was die Eidgenossen "Roter Angel" nennen ... eine Trottingmontage (mit Achsrolle!), ein roter Angelhaken und ein Schnipsel rote Wolle. So fangen sie erfolgreich Äschen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> ...ein roter Angelhaken und ein Schnipsel rote Wolle. So fangen sie erfolgreich Äschen.



Bloodworm


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Schaut euch an, was die Eidgenossen "Roter Angel" nennen ... eine Trottingmontage (mit Achsrolle!), ein roter Angelhaken und ein Schnipsel rote Wolle. So fangen sie erfolgreich Äschen.



Als ich als dreikäsehoch meinen ersten Schub des Angelfiebers hatte, hat meine skeptische Mama mich ohne Köder zum Flüsschen geschickt: Der goldene Haken blinkte doch schön genug. (Jahre später gestand sie mir, sie wollte keine Scherereien mit Zappelnden Fischen).
Jedenfalls hing natürlich schwuppdiwupp das erste Bärschlein am Blanken Goldhaken!


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bloodworm


Die ganze Fliegenfischerei besteht nur aus Lug, Trug & Beschiss ... alles nur Federn, Wolle, Fussel und Fäden.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Die ganze Fliegenfischerei besteht nur aus Lug, Trug & Beschiss ...



Lieber Ükelbruder, wir waren uns doch einig, tolerant und neutral in puncto religiösen Themen zu sein


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Ükelbruder, wir waren uns doch einig, tolerant und neutral in puncto religiösen Themen zu sein


Ja bin ich doch. Nur sollte man zwei unumstössliche Fakten nicht ignorieren.

1. Fische sind niederträchtig und gemein!
2. Dem ist mit gleichen Mitteln zu begegnen!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Ja bin ich doch. Nur sollte man zwei unumstössliche Fakten nicht ignorieren.
> 
> 1. Fische sind niederträchtig und gemein!
> 2. Dem ist mit gleichen Mitteln zu begegnen!


Wer das nicht glaubt, der gehe heute Abend ans Wasser und fische. Vielleicht geht was, wahrscheinlich weniger. Und er gehe morgen Abend ohne Angelzeug hin. Das Wasser wird kochen vor lauter fresswütigen Fischen!

Was ist das, wenn nicht Niedertracht und Bosheit!?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Als ich als dreikäsehoch meinen ersten Schub des Angelfiebers hatte, hat meine skeptische Mama mich ohne Köder zum Flüsschen geschickt: Der goldene Haken blinkte doch schön genug. (Jahre später gestand sie mir, sie wollte keine Scherereien mit Zappelnden Fischen).
> Jedenfalls hing natürlich schwuppdiwupp das erste Bärschlein am Blanken Goldhaken!



Ich wurde damals mit einem verbogenen Nagel und einer Hand voll viel zu weicher Nudeln (Rest vom Mittagessen) runter zum Dorfteich "gejagt".
Die größeren Jungs hatten, im Gegensatz zu mir, alle schon richtiges Angelgerät. Ich jedoch trat mit Blumenstock und viel zu dicker Drachenschnur ans Ufer.

Gefangen habe ich damals nichts, was wohl an dem "Specimenhaken" aus dem Baumarkt lag. Ach ja und um 17:00h musste ich wieder zu Hause sein, die Beißphase begann damals sicherlich erst gegen fünf. 

Wirklich das Angeln habe ich allerdings erst Jahre später begonnen, ohne familiäre Vorbelastung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Schaut euch an, was die Eidgenossen "Roter Angel" nennen ... eine Trottingmontage (mit Achsrolle!), ein roter Angelhaken und ein Schnipsel rote Wolle. So fangen sie erfolgreich Äschen.


Wenn Äschen nicht die mit Abstand dümmsten Fische wären hätte der Kormoran sie nicht an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht.
Sogar Forellen sind klüger


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Sind Äschen tatsächlich so arglos?


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sind Äschen tatsächlich so arglos?



Wie das aktuell aussieht, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da es bei uns im Gewässer keine mehr gibt.

Früher waren sie bei uns im Vergleich zu Forellen weniger schreckhaft, was z.B. die Fliegenschnur oder Watfischer anging.
Manche stellten sich sogar in den Strömungsschatten der Wathose.

Dafür konnten sie was Köder und Anbietetechnik anging schon sehr heikel sein.

Da musste die passende Fliege oder Nymphe schon genau mit entsprechend Vorhalt im richtigen Fenster abgelegt/präsentiert werden.


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wie das aktuell aussieht, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da es bei uns im Gewässer keine mehr gibt.
> 
> Früher waren sie bei uns im Vergleich zu Forellen weniger schreckhaft, was z.B. die Fliegenschnur oder Watfischer anging.
> Manche stellten sich sogar in den Strömungsschatten der Wathose.
> 
> Dafür konnten sie was Köder und Anbietetechnik anging schon sehr heikel sein.
> 
> Da musste die passende Fliege oder Nymphe schon genau mit entsprechend Vorhalt im richtigen Fenster abgelegt/präsentiert werden.


Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass nach dieser Art eine ganze Gewässerregion benannt ist und das es sie weitestgehend einfach nicht mehr gibt, ist schon mehr als traurig!


----------



## Minimax

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da musste die passende Fliege oder Nymphe schon genau mit entsprechend Vorhalt im richtigen Fenster abgelegt/präsentiert werden.



Also blöd und blind dazu! Spass- ich habe mal gelesen, das die Aeschen einen ganz speziellen Sichtwinkel aufgrund ihrer Tropfenförmigen Pupille haben und häufig den treibenden Köder einfach übersehen, stimmt das?
Könnte vielleicht auch ein Teil ihrer Verwundbarkeit ggü. 'Luftangriffen' sein. Ist ja ohnehin schlimm genug:Kälteaktiver Fisch der Schutz im Schwarm sucht, in flachen schmalen Fliessgewässern die auch im Winter nicht zufrieren. Wirklich leicht erschliessbare Nahrungsquelle. Hinzu kommt die Populationsschädigung durch Wasserbau und Umweltzerstörung und die enorm gewachsenen Kormibestände. Da ist die rote Null schnell erreicht. Eine Tragödie.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Minimax schrieb:


> häufig den treibenden Köder einfach übersehen, stimmt das?



Ich kann nur berichten, dass die Äschen damals  nur Köder genommen haben, die ziemlich direkt auf sie zugetrieben sind.
Forellen sind da eher mal zur Seite ausgebrochen oder auf den Köder zu geschwommen.

Woran das jetzt genau lag kann ich aber nicht sagen.



Andal schrieb:


> ist schon mehr als traurig!



So ist es. Aber die Umwelt entwickelt sich weiter und nicht immer zum Positiven für alle Arten.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe es mal so erzählt bekommen:

Äschen sind hocheffiziente Energiesparer. Was nicht unmittelbar in ihrer Bahn daherkommt, wird nicht genommen, weil es den Aufwand nicht wert wäre.


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> So werde ich sie anbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353540
> 
> Falls jemand Einwände hat, bitte melden. Womit sollte man sie aromatisieren?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe das  Kunststoff-Gummizeug in die Tonne gekloppt. Das Zeug sinkt dermaßen nach Recycling....,
na ja.  Da schwör ich doch lieber auf Wurm, Made und Mais. Mit dem Zeug werde ich nur meine Zeit verschwenden. Werde mich morgen am großen Teich an die bewährte Stelle setzen. Das ist mittlerweile meine Lieblingsstelle geworden. Ich gebe die Schleie nicht auf.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe das Kunststoff-Gummizeug in die Tonne gekloppt.



Guter Mann...


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Guter Mann...


Tigernüsse...., da beißen wahrscheinlich die Fische besser auf die Nüsse vom Tiger.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Tigernüsse...., da beißen wahrscheinlich die Fische besser auf die Nüsse vom Tiger.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Im chinesischen Raum bestimmt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Jason: Viel Erfolg morgen! Ich drück Dir die Daumen und freue mich auf Deinen Bericht von großen Teich.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg in Sachen Tinca morgen, lieber Jason!

Danke an Minimax für die wohl erstmalige Erwähnung der „roten Null” auf 2600+ Seiten Ükel-Stammtisch.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> #angelsitzplatz
> 
> Letztens habe ich einen 5l-Joghurteimer mitgenommen, äußerst leicht, man kann Wasser reinmachen oder etwas anderes transportieren, kost‘ nüscht und bietet eine Sitzgelegenheit für zwischendurch.
> Nach weniger als fünf Minuten fing der Eimer an, die Form eines Akkordeons anzunehmen, das funzt also nicht. Und ich bin wirklich ein Lauch!
> 
> Geomas hat die Trakker Eimertasche mit dem eckigen Eimer, der soll stabil sein.
> Einen ordentlichen Sitz kann sowas nicht ersetzen, schon klar. Eher zum Verschnaufen, wenn die Knie vom Hocken nicht mehr wollen.



Den „Trakker NXG Square Bucket Bag” mag ich - zwei klare Nachteile seien erwähnt:
- der Deckel und auch die Einsatzschale („Tray”) sind teilweise schwer, sehr schwer vom Eimer an sich zu lösen (Fingernagelkiller)
- auf unebenem Boden steht das Teil eben auch schräg oder wackelt (hier am Fluß nebenan ist praktisch das komplette Ufer geneigt).


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine solche Situation ist zB nachts.
> Manchmal hänge ich da eine leuchtende(nach Anstrahlen mit Taschenlampe)Kunstmade mit an den Haken und habe den Eindruck dass das zu mehr Bissen führt.



Interessante Beobachtung.
Der Illner hat ja früher bei Browning so auf Leuchtteile abgefahren und beim Quappenfischen soll das ja auch gut gehen.
Hast du da mehr Erfahrungen gemacht dabei bzw welche "Leuchtköder" hast du da genau eingesetzt.
Das wäre evtl etwas für mich auch wenn ich höchstens mal bis 22 Uhr rausgehe.


----------



## Jason

Schleienansitz Part II hat begonnen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ein Bärschlein gab es schon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## TobBok

@Jason - viel Erfolg.
Den ersten Löwen hast du ja heute schon gebändigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Interessante Beobachtung.
> Der Illner hat ja früher bei Browning so auf Leuchtteile abgefahren und beim Quappenfischen soll das ja auch gut gehen.
> Hast du da mehr Erfahrungen gemacht dabei bzw welche "Leuchtköder" hast du da genau eingesetzt.
> Das wäre evtl etwas für mich auch wenn ich höchstens mal bis 22 Uhr rausgehe.



Die ich benutze sehen etwa so aus:




__





						Behr Trendex Imitation Maden
					

Günstig und einfach Behr Trendex Imitation Maden (7 Optionen) bei Fischdeal.de bestellen. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung ✓ 50 Tage Rückgaberecht.




					fischdeal.de
				




und haben die Größe einer fetten Fleischmaden. Meine sind allerdings eher gelb. Ich weiß nicht mehr von welchem Hersteller die sind, da die Packung schon lange weg ist.
Ich leuchte die mit der TaLa an und dann glimmen die Dinger ca. ne Viertelstunde nach(werden dabei schwächer). Beim nächsten Auswurf werden sie mit der Lampe wieder aufgeladen.
Es ist besser die Dinger nicht dunkel und verschlossen zu lagern, sondern möglichst am Tageslicht. So leuchten sie abends besser und sind leichter mit der TaLa zu aktivieren.


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Schleienansitz Part II hat begonnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353566
> 
> Ein Bärschlein gab es schon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353567
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



zwei wunderschöne Combos , aber über die Rutenhalter (Banksticks) müssen wir noch mal reden  die passen irgendwie nicht so richtig zu den zwei Schönheiten und lenken beim betrachten der Bilder doch sehr ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Jason 
Die Daumen sind gedrückt. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> zwei wunderschöne Combos , aber über die Rutenhalter (Banksticks) müssen wir noch mal reden  die passen irgendwie nicht so richtig zu den zwei Schönheiten und lenken beim betrachten der Bilder doch sehr ab.


Nicht wirklich sehr Stilvoll, ich weiß. Irgendwann mal..... 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die ich benutze sehen etwa so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behr Trendex Imitation Maden
> 
> 
> Günstig und einfach Behr Trendex Imitation Maden (7 Optionen) bei Fischdeal.de bestellen. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung ✓ 50 Tage Rückgaberecht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fischdeal.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und haben die Größe einer fetten Fleischmaden. Meine sind allerdings eher gelb. Ich weiß nicht mehr von welchem Hersteller die sind, da die Packung schon lange weg ist.
> Ich leuchte die mit der TaLa an und dann glimmen die Dinger ca. ne Viertelstunde nach(werden dabei schwächer). Beim nächsten Auswurf werden sie mit der Lampe wieder aufgeladen.
> Es ist besser die Dinger nicht dunkel und verschlossen zu lagern, sondern möglich am Tageslicht. So leuchten sie abends besser und sind leichter mit der TaLa zu aktivieren.



Danke für deine Erfahrungen.
Die Trendex hab ich zum Feedern schon in neon-rot und natur im Einsatz, da werde ich bei der nächsten Bestellung wohl mal ne Packung mit angeben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Wenn ich Jasons Bilder sehe, werde ich ganz wuschig und freue mich umso mehr auf morgen, denn morgen komme ich für einen guten halben Tag ans Wasser.
Leider nicht an solch romantische und fängige Stellen wie unser Jason, aber wenigstens mal wieder so tun als würde ich angeln..
Leider kann ich mit dem verückten Hund nur an 3-4 Spots fahren - alles Andere ist für den kleinen Jäger viel zu gefährlich.
Diese Spots sind alles Andere als fängig, aber ich werde mein Drittbestes geben um nicht zu schneidern.
Bitte oh Herr, lasse es nicht bloß Grundeln werden...
Euch Allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag!

PS: Die Leuchtmaden vom Prof werde ich auch mal beschaffen...


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider nicht an solch romantische und fängige Stellen wie unser Jason, aber


Rotaugen sind hier kein Problem. Aber die anderen Kollegen lassen sich bisher nicht blicken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Rotaugen sind hier kein Problem. Aber die anderen Kollegen lassen sich bisher nicht blicken.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Halte durch lieber Jason.
Es ist noch kein Schleienangelmeister vom Himmel gefallen - wie das alte Sprichwort schon sagt....


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Halte durch lieber Jason.
> Es ist noch kein Schleienangelmeister vom Himmel gefallen - wie das alte Sprichwort schon sagt....


Alles gut. Verursachen Schleien Hebebisse oder ziehen die einfach nur ab?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Alles gut. Verursachen Schleien Hebebisse ziehen die einfach nur ab?
> 
> Gruß Jason




Sowohl als auch.


----------



## TobBok

Jason schrieb:


> Alles gut. Verursachen Schleien Hebebisse oder ziehen die einfach nur ab?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schleienbisse sind ein Schauspiel.
Am Mittellandkanal kann man nachts, wenn es ruhig ist mit Laufposen richtig dabei zusehen, wie die Schleien den Köder anheben, mitziehen, wieder fallen lassen, wieder aufnehmen und dann die Pose endgültig komplett verschwindet. Quasi ein Hebebiss wie ausm Lehrbuch...
Im Celler Hafen im absoluten Flachwasser (60-70 cm Tiefe) kann man am hellichten Tage mit Polbrille dabei zuschauen, wie die Schleien den Köder begutachten, und dann sofort mit einem harten Biss entführen wollen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Es ist noch kein Schleienangelmeister vom Himmel gefallen* - wie das alte Sprichwort schon sagt....



Das kann man nur unterstreichen und ich erklären diesen Beitrag zum *Beitrag des Tages.*

Lieber Jason
wir können noch so guter Angler sein wenn wir nicht auch Durststrecken überwinden können. Allein das du ein Schleiengewässer gefunden hast ist schon der halbe Teil der Miete. Gute Gewässer wo nachweislich Schleien vorkommen sind nicht gerade dick gesäat.

Halte durch und geniesen den Augenblick wo eine Schleie deine Pose abzieht und ins Tiefe des Gewässers verschwindet.

Und als abendliche Unterhaltung empfehle ich dir diesen klassischen - schönen Film mit Paul Cook.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das kann man nur unterstreichen und ich erklären diesen Beitrag zum *Beitrag des Tages.*
> 
> Lieber Jason
> wir können noch so guter Angler sein wenn wir nicht auch Durststrecken überwinden können. Allein das du ein Schleiengewässer gefunden hast ist schon der halbe Teil der Miete. Gute Gewässer wo nachweislich Schleien vorkommen sind nicht gerade dick gesäat.
> 
> Halte durch und geniesen den Augenblick wo eine Schleie deine Pose abzieht und ins Tiefe des Gewässers verschwindet.


Lieber Josef. Noch hab ich keine Bestätigung das es hier Schleien gibt. Der Teich riecht förmlich danach. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Und als abendliche Unterhaltung empfehle ich dir diesen klassischen - schönen Film mit Paul Cook.



Diese alten Filme finde ich echt supertoll. 
Da gibt es noch ein paar mit "Cookie"bei youtube........die sind so schön entspannend.


----------



## TobBok

Die meisten Schleien fange ich, wenn ich nicht auf Scheien fische.
Ist immer so, Zielfisch-Angeln ist eh überbewertet.
Karpfen beim Brassenangeln. Brassen beim Karpfenangeln. 

Wurm auf Grund und Thema ist durch. Wat kommt das kommt.


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Die meisten Schleien fange ich, wenn ich nicht auf Scheien fische.
> Ist immer so, Zielfisch-Angeln ist eh überbewertet.
> Karpfen beim Brassenangeln. Brassen beim Karpfenangeln.
> 
> Wurm auf Grund und Thema ist durch. Wat kommt das kommt.


Gut, dann steigt ich um auf Karpfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason 
Wie @Andal schon schrieb, 2 X14 mm Hailbuttpellet am Haarhaken, mit einem 60 Gramm Blei bei dir am Teich müßte reichen, um alles was Groß ist zu fangen. Und das so als zweite Grundrute, geht auch als Feeder oder als Method.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein 14er Pellet/Boilie/Dumbell sollte auch reichen. 8er Haken und 40gr. Blei. Macht auch gleich weniger Lärm am. Das ist an kleinen abgelegenen Teichen nicht unwichtig.


----------



## TobBok

Jason schrieb:


> Gut, dann steigt ich um auf Karpfen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn mich jemand fragt, auf was ich angel, sag ich meisterns: "irgendwas mit Flossen."
Ich mein - ich sitze an nem Forellenfluss  mit Brot und einer Avon-Pose und fange nen Schuppenkarpfen.
Dabei wollte ich doch bloß Köfis haben....

Story of my fishing life.


----------



## Tikey0815

TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn mich jemand fragt, auf was ich angel, sag ich meisterns: "irgendwas mit Flossen."
> Ich mein - ich sitze an nem Forellenfluss  mit Brot und einer Avon-Pose und fange nen Schuppenkarpfen.
> Dabei wollte ich doch bloß Köfis haben....
> 
> Story of my fishing life.


Ich werde dir nie die Flosse reichen   Und meine Verflossenen ? Ich weiß nicht 

Bisher geh ich ja aus dem selben Grund immer voll bepackt zum Swim, man weiß nie ob und was beißt...aber ich finde mich auf einem guten Weg mal nur mit Zielfisch Tackle loszuziehen  hoffentlich wissen das die Fische auch


----------



## TobBok

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich werde dir nie die Flosse reichen   Und meine Verflossenen ? Ich weiß nicht
> 
> Bisher geh ich ja aus dem selben Grund immer voll bepackt zum Swim, man weiß nie ob und was beißt...aber ich finde mich auf einem guten Weg mal nur mit Zielfisch Tackle loszuziehen  hoffentlich wissen das die Fische auch


Ich muss zugeben, dass das manchmal auch ein bisschen meine Schuld ist.
Die Fische müssen ja völlig verwirrt sein, wenn da ein halber Rotwurm am Madenhaken hängt....
Ich kann es ihnen also nicht verwehren.

Mal ganz ab von aller Ironie - ich hab mir jetzt anders Brot geholt als beim letzten Mal.
Feinporiger als das billige Toastbrot....
Der Test im Pool hat gezeigt, dass es besser am Haken hält.


Vom Brot im Swimming Pool hab ich meinen Allerliebsten aber noch nix verraten...


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich werde dir nie die Flosse reichen   Und meine Verflossenen ? Ich weiß nicht
> 
> Bisher geh ich ja aus dem selben Grund immer voll bepackt zum Swim, man weiß nie ob und was beißt...aber ich finde mich auf einem guten Weg mal nur mit Zielfisch Tackle loszuziehen  hoffentlich wissen das die Fische auch



Alles Mitnehmen, ansonsten ist es doch Langweilig. Und man weiß ja auch nie, wie so ein Tag endet. Gut, für zwei Stunden Kurzansitz kann man sich etwas einschränken, aber bei einem halben Tag oder länger bin ich immer kurz vorm Auswandern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Alles Mitnehmen, ansonsten ist es doch Langweilig. Und man weiß ja auch nie, wie so ein Tag endet. Gut, für zwei Stunden Kurzansitz kann man sich etwas einschränken, aber bei einem halben Tag oder länger bin ich immer kurz vorm Auswandern.


Deine Angelkarre gibt das ja auch her  habe schon mit kleineren Autos Umzüge gemacht...
Ich hatte 2016 mal einen Bandscheibenvorfall weil ich bepackt wie ein Esel in ein Loch im Wald auf dem Weg zum Auto zurück getreten bin. Das hat mich erstmals Diszipliniert, den Rest hat die Liebe zum Roving erledigt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

TobBok schrieb:


> Schleienbisse sind ein Schauspiel.
> Am Mittellandkanal kann man nachts, wenn es ruhig ist mit Laufposen richtig dabei zusehen, wie die Schleien den Köder anheben, mitziehen, wieder fallen lassen, wieder aufnehmen und dann die Pose endgültig komplett verschwindet. Quasi ein Hebebiss wie ausm Lehrbuch...
> Im Celler Hafen im absoluten Flachwasser (60-70 cm Tiefe) kann man am hellichten Tage mit Polbrille dabei zuschauen, wie die Schleien den Köder begutachten, und dann sofort mit einem harten Biss entführen wollen.



So wird's gemacht! Der wahre Schleienprofi holt einfach raus und pfeift auf sämtliche Mythen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese alten Filme finde ich echt supertoll.
> Da gibt es noch ein paar mit "Cookie"bei youtube........die sind so schön entspannend.



Damals ging es vor allem und schöne Videos,
die Werbung war zwar auch schon vorhanden aber viel dezenter.


----------



## TobBok

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> So wird's gemacht! Der wahre Schleienprofi holt einfach raus und pfeift auf sämtliche Mythen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353571


Entspann dich mal, mein Guter.
Als ob es bei uns solche kapitalen Schleien gibt....

Und der Setzkescher des Mädels ist auch nicht schlecht gefüllt.....da wird man ja fast neidisch....


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider nicht an solch romantische und fängige Stellen wie unser Jason


@rhinefisher wenn du es mal Romantisch und fängig haben möchtest, Krefeld ist ja fast ums Eck, du bist jederzeit Herzlich eingeladen (Tagesschein geht auf mich) Döbel, Karpfen, Hecht sind die, die am meisten vertreten sind.







ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Jason

Das war heute wieder nichts. Packe gleich zusammen. 3 Barsche und 3 Rotaugen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vielleicht musst du es mal nachts versuchen?
Bei der momentanen Hitzewelle verlagern viele Fische ihre Aktivitäten in die Nacht.


----------



## Andal

@TobBok hat es ja schon erwähnt. Die wirklich großen Schleien müssen erst mal vorhanden sein! Der trübe Weiher, bumm voll mit vielen Satzkarpfen ist da leider nicht der ideale Ort. Dann schon lieber die möglichst alte Kiesgrube, mit ordentlich Kraut und einigen guten Hechten...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Das war heute wieder nichts. Packe gleich zusammen.



Vielleicht hat Onkel Fred noch ein paar Tipps?


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Das war heute wieder nichts. Packe gleich zusammen. 3 Barsche und 3 Rotaugen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hast du die Gelegenheit, etwas vorzufüttern? Wenn ja dann tu das. Möglichst ufernah, dort wo auch Wasserpflanzen sichtbar sind. Aber mach es unauffällig (für Kollegen u. Fische). 1-2 handvoll mittlerer Futterpellets auf fischiger Basis. Nicht vorweichen. Am besten ist es, wenn sie leicht im Sediment einsinken. Ziehende Schleien finden die, aber Rotaugen verschmähen sie eher. Alles ganz dezent, sonst rufst du die Satzkarpfen auf den Plan.

Dann entsprechend ködern und knapp vor den Futterzeiten auswerfen. Wenn wirklich nennenswert Schleien drin sind, dann sollte auch eine mal als Indikator hergehen. Auf diesen Erfahrungswerten kannst du dann aufbauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Onkel Fred noch ein paar Tipps?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353576




Interessantes Buch.  
Das hab ich mir vor ein paar Monaten auch gekauft aber bisher nurmal überflogen.


----------



## TobBok

Jason schrieb:


> Das war heute wieder nichts. Packe gleich zusammen. 3 Barsche und 3 Rotaugen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nicht entmutigen lassen, lieber Jason.
Du wirst noch einen Smaragd fangen...keine Sorge!

Wenn ich das kann, schaffst du das auch....
Gastkarten gibts für den Celler Hafen....da fängt jeder Schleien, weil das Wasser für die Karpfen eher zu flach ist.... 


> @TobBok hat es ja schon erwähnt. Die wirklich großen Schleien müssen erst mal vorhanden sein! Der trübe Weiher, bumm voll mit vielen Satzkarpfen ist da leider nicht der ideale Ort. Dann schon lieber die möglichst alte Kiesgrube, mit ordentlich Kraut und einigen guten Hechten...


@Andal - das hab ich gesagt? Ich dachte ich mach seit 3 Tagen nur schlechte Witze, weil ich wegen Rufbereitschaft total unausgeschlafen bin....
Aber ist halt einfach wahr. Wo viele Karpfen wühlen, da ist es für Schleien schwieriger größer abzuwachsen.

Wir haben 2 neue Kieskuhlen....
in einer gibt es Brassen und Schleien

in der anderen Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen.
Die Karpfen wurden besetzt vom Verein. Seitdem werden dort weniger große Schleien dokumentiert.
Ob die Schleien urplötzlich weg sind - daran glaube ich nicht, aber es hat sich durch Karpfenbesetz definitiv was verändert.

In der kleineren Kieskuhle, wo nur die Brassen mit drin sitzen, kannst du im Kraut vom Ufer aus in der Flachzone diverse große Schleien entdecken.
Die chillen in der Wasserpest und da kommt man quasi nicht ran.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Interessantes Buch.
> Das hab ich mir vor ein paar Monaten auch gekauft aber bisher nurmal überflogen.



Dann solltest du dir das Buch einmal genauer anschauen, ein Klassiker des Schleienangelns - noch gänzlich ohne Method Feeder & Helicopter Rig.
Wenn man auf das solide / ältere Zeug steht, dann gehören die Bücher von Fred J. Taylor auf jeden Fall dazu.   

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, war es Taylor oder Walker, der etwas über die selektive Nahrungsaufnahme von Fischen zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten schrieb?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging es um massenhaft auftretende kleine Wasserschnecken. Der sonst gängige fette Tauwurm sollte gegen Weizenkörner
bzw. gegen möglichst kleine Köder ersetzt werden, wollte der Angler weiterhin den gewünschten Erfolg haben.

Was sagt denn die aktuelle Unterwasserwelt in Jason's Swim?


----------



## geomas

@Jason - hoffentlich bist Du nicht zu enttäuscht. Petri zu den Barschen und Plötz.
Achte mal auf die typischen Blasenteppiche. Falls Du so etwas siehst, hast Du evtl. schon die berühmte „Schleienstraße” gefunden.


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Das war heute wieder nichts. Packe gleich zusammen. 3 Barsche und 3 Rotaugen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das wär für meinereiner ja schon ein kapital guter Tag !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> war es Taylor oder Walker, der etwas über die selektive Nahrungsaufnahme von Fischen zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten schrieb?
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging es um massenhaft auftretende kleine Wasserschnecken.




Hab gerade mal im Buch geblättert und auf Seite 102 geht es um Weizen und Schnecken......


----------



## geomas

#buch

Habe eben gerade „Blei und Güster” von Dr. Heinrich Herzberg (zusammen mit 2 anderen Büchern aus der Reihe Erfolgreich Angeln - Sportverlag Berlin) aus nem Päckchen gefischt. Erstaunlich, wie detailliert auf die Biologie der Fische eingegangen wird. Und auch Fänge mit unkonventionellen Ködern sind dokumentiert.
Also für den Brassen- und Blicca-Spezi sicher ein ebenso interessantes wie billiges Buch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal im Buch geblättert und auf Seite 102 geht es um Weizen und Schnecken......



Dann war es also doch Taylor. Perfekt!
Leider habe ich das Buch gerade nicht griffbereit, da es in der Heimat bei meinen Eltern liegt.
Vielleicht stellt die "Schneckentheorie" ja zumindest ein Ansatz für Jason's aktuelles "Schleiendebakel" dar?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> #buch
> 
> Habe eben gerade „Blei und Güster” von Dr. Heinrich Herzberg (zusammen mit 2 anderen Büchern aus der Reihe Erfolgreich Angeln - Sportverlag Berlin) aus nem Päckchen gefischt. Erstaunlich, wie detailliert auf die Biologie der Fische eingegangen wird. Und auch Fänge mit unkonventionellen Ködern sind dokumentiert.
> Also für den Brassen- und Blicca-Spezi sicher ein ebenso interessantes wie billiges Buch.




Das Buch ist eine echte Ausnahme in der Reihe.
So detailliert wird in den anderen Büchern leider nicht auf die Zielfische und besonders deren fang eingegangen.
Bei Herzberg hat man den Eindruck er war tatsächlich am Wasser und auch erfolgreich auf Brachsen unterwegs.
Bei den anderen Büchern der Serie steht fast nur allegmeines blabla zu den Angelmethoden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Jason's aktuelles "Schleiendebakel"?




Mann kann sicherlich alles mögliche ausprobieren(und muss es manchmal auch) aber ein paar einfache Änderungen könnten auch schon zum Erfolg führen, falls es da tatsächlich Schleien gibt.

Erstmal würde ich es nachts versuchen. Da sind Kleinfische weniger aktiv.
Am besten mit einer fein eingestellten Liftmontage mit Mini-Knicki auf der Pose, die alles penibel anzeigt.

Normales Futter und Maden, Mais oder Tauwurm als Köder funktionieren immer.

Pellets(und besonder auch fischige) mögen Schleien nicht überall @Jason .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Interessantes Buch.
> Das hab ich mir vor ein paar Monaten auch gekauft aber bisher nurmal überflogen.



Gute Entscheidung, eines der wenigen Bücher die das Schleienangeln im Fluß beschreibt.
Sollte in keiner Sammlung fehlen.


----------



## Andal

Es ist halt leider zwangsläufig so, dass jeder seine ganz eigene Vorgehensweise beim Schleienfang einbringt. Immer schwer abhängig vom Angelgewässer. Bei "meinen" Schleien ist es eben so, dass sie haargenau das sind, was Rod Hutchinson als die Gravel Pit Tenches bezeichnet. Unser Baggersee ist an die 100 Jahre alt, vom ersten Spatenstich gemessen und er ist recht weitläufig, nicht von der gesamten Fläche, sondern von der Form. Nahezu ein Drittel ist dabei recht flach und komplett als Laichschutzgebiet gesperrt. Der Besatz ist sehr bunt gemischt und auch gut. Trotzdem hat es ideale Bedingungen für Schleien und Brassen. Man fängt, warum auch immer, keine Schleie unter 50 cm und keine kleinen Brassen. Die haben alle lockerst mindestens 60 cm und richtig gut Fleisch auf den Gräten. Der See liegt weit im Westen der Republik und hat wirklich nicht mit harten Wintern zu kämpfen. Schleien fängt man hier, quasi en passant, mit 16er Murmeln plus einem 12er Poppi ganz nebenbei beim Karpfenfischen. Spezialisiert, mit zarteren Pellets, aber trotzdem mit Festbleimontagen, natürlich öfter und besser. Daneben die teilweise adipösen Brassen und Alande, die man durchaus mit "Sie" ansprechen kann.

Also ist dieser See auch absolut nicht mit dem trauten Waldweiher vergleichbar, wo man auf 16er Vorfächer, zarte Rotwürmchen u.s.w. zurückgreifen muss, um überhaupt mal eine Schleie zu erwischen und die ist dann deutlich kleiner, als 50 cm. Oder gar dem Bauernweiher, wo halt auch ein paar Schleichen, neben reichlich Satzern ihr Dasein fristen...

Schleien sind sicher, alleine schon durch Besatzmaßnahmen, in Deutschland sehr weit verbreitet. Aber wirklich gute, qualitativ produktive, Schleiengewässer sind selten. Irgendwie nicht umsonst kommt Deutschland da auch nie an die Gewässer der Insulaner in GB heran.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erstmal würde ich es nachts versuchen. Da sind Kleinfische weniger aktiv.
> Am besten mit einer fein eingestellten Liftmontage mit Mini-Knicki auf der Pose, die alles penibel anzeigt.



Eventuell im Dunkeln via Touch Ledgering?
Da hat der Fred ja mal mit dem Hardy...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Die haben alle lockerst mindestens 60 cm




Solche Klopper sind natürlich schon etwas fürs Karpfengerät und -montagen.
Meistens sind sind ja kleiner und bei Jasons Teichen würde ich erstmal versuchen überhaupt eine zu fangen.
Da führen feine Montagen eher zum Erfolg.

Und auf jeden Fall nachts und mit relativ großen Haken(4, 6) und großen Ködern um Kleinfische zum ungehen.
Karpfen werden natürlich immer wieder mal stören aber wenn einen oder zwei gedrillt hat, sind die meist für längere Zeit vergrämt und dann haben die Tincas ihre Chance.........


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich meine knappe Angelerfahrung auf Schleien zusammenfassen soll und/oder ein mir unbekanntes Gewässer auf Schleien antesten müsste, dann so:

- ufernah
- möglichst in der unmittelbaren Nähe von Wasserpflanzen
- zu den Abend-, oder frühen Morgenstunden
- zehnmal lieber auf Grund, als mit der Pose
- ruhig mit deftigen Ködern, wie Pellets, soliden Teigportionen (vor allem aus Pellets), Wasserschnecken mit zertrümmerten Häusern...
- und einer sehr zurückhaltenden Fütterung, die die Schleien auf meinen Köder lenkt. Beispielsweise mit einem "X", parallel zum Ufer aus ein paar Forellis.
- leichtes Festbleifischen ist dabei absolut kein Fehler!

Wenn es viel Kraut hat, dann ruhig auch mal vor dem eigentlichen Fischen etwas (mit dem Lotblei) harken und wirklich sparsam füttern.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solche Klopper sind natürlich schon etwas fürs Karpfengerät und -montagen.
> Meistens sind sind ja kleiner und bei Jasons Teichen würde ich erstmal versuchen überhaupt eine zu fangen.
> Da führen feine Montagen eher zum Erfolg.
> 
> Und auf jeden Fall nachts und mit relativ großen Haken(4, 6) und großen Ködern um Kleinfische zum ungehen.
> Karpfen werden natürlich immer wieder mal stören aber wenn einen oder zwei gedrillt hat, sind die meist für längere Zeit vergrämt und dann haben die Tincas ihre Chance.........


Schleien haben aus der Sicht des Anglers den Nachteil, dass sie recht schreckhaft sind. Aber gleichzeitig sind sie auch mit die neugierigsten Fische überhaupt. Vermeintliche Störungen rufen sie teilweise erst recht auf den Plan, denn es könnte ja was zu fressen geben!


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meistens sind sind ja kleiner und bei Jasons Teichen würde ich erstmal versuchen überhaupt eine zu fangen.
> Da führen feine Montagen eher zum Erfolg.


Wir hatten einen Teich, der früher als Testangeln bei der Fischereiprüfung genutzt wurde.
Da durfte man auch am Wochenende auf Friedfrisch ran.
(das Ding ist jetzt ein Forellen-"Etablisment")
Als der Teich "umgestaltet" wurde, hat man gedacht, bis auf ein paar Karpfen und Weißfische würde man nichts finden.
Endresultat:
34 maßige Hechte, 100 20+cm Barsche, 40 Schleien über 45 cm, 120 Karpfen über 55 cm und diverse massiv große Weißfische.

Die wurden allesamt verteilt auf andere Vereinsgewässer....bis heute einer der schlechtesten Entscheidungen des Vereins.
War immer schön um Montagen zu testen.

Seitdem bin ich mit dem "Kleines Gewässer, kleine Fische" Sentiment immer vorsichtiger geworden!

@Andal - die Hafenschleien in Celle sind richtige Party-Fische - auf der Seite wo die besoffenen Jugendlichen rumhängen, hängen auch die Schleien rum.
Suffköpfe am Yachtstieg - da sind dann wohl die Schleien
Suffköpfe am Hafenende - Schleien am Hafenende
Suffköpfe auf der Betontreppe am Hafeneingang - Schleien am Hafeneingang

Ich versuch immer so Position zu beziehen, dass ich diese Stelle anwerfen kann, ohne im Scherbenhaufen zu knien.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine knappe Angelerfahrung auf Schleien zusammenfassen soll und/oder ein mir unbekanntes Gewässer auf Schleien antesten müsste, dann so:
> 
> - ufernah
> - möglichst in der unmittelbaren Nähe von Wasserpflanzen
> - zu den Abend-, oder frühen Morgenstunden
> - zehnmal lieber auf Grund, als mit der Pose
> - ruhig mit deftigen Ködern, wie Pellets, soliden Teigportionen (vor allem aus Pellets), Wasserschnecken mit zertrümmerten Häusern...
> - und einer sehr zurückhaltenden Fütterung, die die Schleien auf meinen Köder lenkt. Beispielsweise mit einem "X", parallel zum Ufer aus ein paar Forellis.
> - leichtes Festbleifischen ist dabei absolut kein Fehler!
> 
> Wenn es viel Kraut hat, dann ruhig auch mal vor dem eigentlichen Fischen etwas (mit dem Lotblei) harken und wirklich sparsam füttern.




Auf 10 Schleien, die an der Liftmontage einen deutlichen Biss erzeugen, kommt meiner Erfahrung nach nur eine die sich am Festblei festrammelt.
Und ich hab hunderte wenn nicht tausende gefangen in den letzten 35 Jahren.

Mit einer fein ausgebleiten Pose siehst du Bisse, die du an keiner anderen Montage mitbekommst(nichtmal an der Schwingspitze!!!

Das ist aber sehr anspruchsvolles Angeln und erfordert stundenlange Konzentration.
Im Gegensatz dazu ist ne Festbleimontage natürlich eine einfache und sichere Methode, die dem Angler nichts abverlangt aber leider auch nicht so erfolgreich auf die Menge der Bisse und gefangenen Fische gesehen.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht umsonst kommt Deutschland da auch nie an die Gewässer der Insulaner in GB heran.



So wie uns die Briten um unsere Karpfenbestände beneiden, träumen deutsche Schleienangler von den Schleienbeständen in den  englischen Syndicatsgewässern.



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wirklich gute, qualitativ produktive, Schleiengewässer sind selten.



Besetzt werden bei mir Stammverein jedes Jahr mehrere Zentner S3/4, aber die können sich gegen die Tonnen an Satzkarpfen halt kaum behaupten. Ü40 sind für meine Bekannten die darauf angeln schon ne Seltenheit.

Zum Glück hab ich seit einiger Zeit die Möglichkeit in einem "low-stock" Gewässer angeln zu dürfen, wo schon seit vielen Jahren keine Karpfen mehr besetzt wurden. Das sieht das dann mit "qualitativ produktiv" ganz anders aus. Dafür bleib ich dann auch öfter mal Schneider.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Fein auf Grund, eher ufernah und in der unmittelbaren Nähe zu Seerosen, so lässt sich zumindest der Großteil meiner Schleienfänge beschreiben.

Da ufernah und fein geht hier auch prima eine Winklepicker-Rute.


----------



## Andal

Grad wenn es so heiss und dampfig ist, wie aktuell, ist auch der "Stellwurm" eine gute Alternative.

Mit einer möglichst langen und ruhig robusten Rute, freier Leine und einem deftigen Wurm am stabilen Haken. Einfach anködern, kein Knäuel, der Wurm soll noch "spielen" können, das Gelge, die Seerosen, überwerfen. Die Rute ablegen und so viel Schnur einholen, dass der Wurm ganz knapp an der Kante eines Blattes zum hängen kommt.

Schleien weiden diese Blätter gerne von unten her nach Schnecken und Kleingetier ab. Die Schnur gut beobachten!
Und nicht wundern, wenn sich auch mal ein feister Aal den Wurm schnappt.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Fein auf Grund, eher ufernah und in der unmittelbaren Nähe zu Seerosen,



Wenn das geht, würde ich auch immer zur Posenmontage tendieren.

An manchen Baggerseen/Stauseen muss  man aber durchaus auch mal auf größere Distanzen angeln.

Dann wird es mit der Pose schon schwierig.


----------



## Mescalero

Meine bisherigen Tincas bissen auf Bienenmade, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. An feinerem Geschirr (Winkelpicker). 
Irgendwann klappt das schon @Jason ! Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass es in dem Gewässer tatsächlich welche gibt.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf 10 Schleien, die an der Liftmontage einen deutlichen Biss erzeugen, kommt meiner Erfahrung nach nur eine die sich am Festblei festrammelt.
> Und ich hab hunderte wenn nicht tausende gefangen in den letzten 35 Jahren.
> 
> Mit einer fein ausgebleiten Pose siehst du Bisse, die du an keine anderen Montage mitbekommst(nichtmal an der Schwingspitze!!!
> 
> Das ist aber sehr anspruchsvolles Angeln und erfordert stundenlange Konzentration.
> Im Gegensatz dazu ist ne Festbleimontage natürlich eine einfache und sichere Methode, die dem Angler nichts abverlangt aber leider auch nicht so erfolgreich auf die Menge der Bisse und gefangenen Fische gesehen.


Womit wir wieder bei den unterschiedlichen Gewässern wären.

Mit einer feinen Posenmontage bringe ich, an meinem Schleiensee, den Köder gar nicht dahin, wo ich ihn haben will, weil er sich vorher im Kraut verhängt. Mit Festblei und etwas PVA gar kein Problem. Und wenn ich ihn dorthin brächte, würden die eingeschleppten Grundeln aus dem Köder sofort ein Nichts machen...!

Mit einer ausgewogenen Festbleimontage habe ich all diese Probleme nicht und fange meine Zielfische.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei den unterschiedlichen Gewässern wären.
> 
> Mit einer feinen Posenmontage bringe ich, an meinem Schleiensee, den Köder gar nicht dahin, wo ich ihn haben will, weil er sich vorher im Kraut verhängt. Mit Festblei und etwas PVA gar kein Problem. Und wenn ich ihn dorthin brächte, würden die eingeschleppten Grundeln aus dem Köder sofort ein Nichts machen...!
> 
> Mit einer ausgewogenen Festbleimontage habe ich all diese Probleme nicht und fange meine Zielfische.




Das glaub ich dir gern.

An Jason kleinen Teichen sehe ich die Posenmontage aber ganz klar als Methode Nr 1.

Eine Selbsthakmontage kann er ja trotzdem nebenbei auslegen. Da braucht man sich nicht weiter drum kümmern und mit etwas Glück findet sich ein Interessent.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn das geht, würde ich auch immer zur Posenmontage tendieren.
> 
> An manchen Baggerseen/Stausseen muss  man aber durchaus auch mal auf größere Distanzen angeln.
> 
> Dann wird es mit der Pose schon schwierig.



Ich gebe unumwunden zu, ich bin eher der Liebhaber von kleinen & überschaubaren Gewässern. 
Auf der Suche nach vielversprechenden Uferstrukturen und Bewuchs lege ich gerne meine Montagen aus.







Weites "Herausballern" von schweren Grundmontagen, mitten ins Gewässer, um irgendwelche Kanten und Plateaus zu erreichen,
das ist nicht so meins. Sicherlich prägt aber auch die Gewohnheit, in meinem Umfeld gibt es eher weniger große Seen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir gern.
> 
> An Jason kleinen Teichen sehe ich die Posenmontage aber ganz klar als Methode Nr 1.
> 
> Eine Selbsthakmontage kann er ja trotzdem nebenbei auslegen. Da braucht man sich nicht weiter drum kümmern und mit etwas Glück findet sich ein Interessent.


Bei Jasons Weihern fürchte ich eher, man verzeihe mir meinen Pessimismus, das es wohl ein paar Kümmerschleien hat, die aber verbissen gegen alle möglichen Übermachten ums Überleben kämpfen.

Btw... bei Festbleimontage sollte man auch nicht ausschließlich an die Kaliber der Carper denken. Das geht auch ganz fein mit einer Picker, oder so.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich gebe unumwunden zu, ich bin eher der Liebhaber von kleinen & überschaubaren Gewässern.
> Auf der Suche nach vielversprechenden Uferstrukturen und Bewuchs lege ich gerne meine Montagen aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353579
> 
> 
> Weites "Herausballern" von schweren Grundmontagen, mitten ins Gewässer, um irgendwelche Kanten und Plateaus zu erreichen,
> das ist nicht so meins. Sicherlich prägt aber auch die Gewohnheit, in meinem Umfeld gibt es eher weniger große Seen.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich gebe unumwunden zu, ich bin eher der Liebhaber von kleinen & überschaubaren Gewässern.
> Auf der Suche nach vielversprechenden Uferstrukturen und Bewuchs lege ich gerne meine Montagen aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353579
> 
> 
> Weites "Herausballern" von schweren Grundmontagen, mitten ins Gewässer, um irgendwelche Kanten und Plateaus zu erreichen,
> das ist nicht so meins. Sicherlich prägt aber auch die Gewohnheit, in meinem Umfeld gibt es eher weniger große Seen.


Wenn ich nur ein Viertel der Fische fangen würde, die die anderen konsequent überwerfen, hätte ich massiv Stress.


----------



## Jason

Da hab ich ja mit meiner Schleienflaute für ordentlich Gesprächsstoff gesorgt. Bedanke mich erstmal bei euch allen für nützlichen Tipps wie ich an die Tincas komme. Vermutlich werde ich morgen Abend einen weiteren Versuch starten. Dann aber in die Nacht hinein. Hab ja schließlich Urlaub. Leider hab ich keine Pellets parat. Dann werde ich es wieder mit Wurm, Made und Mais probieren. Stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob welche drin sind. Bin schon am grübel, wie ich vorgehen werde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja mit meiner Schleienflaute für ordentlich Gesprächsstoff gesorgt. Bedanke mich erstmal bei euch allen für nützlichen Tipps wie ich an die Tincas komme. Vermutlich werde ich morgen Abend einen weiteren Versuch starten. Dann aber in die Nacht hinein. Hab ja schließlich Urlaub. Leider hab ich keine Pellets parat. Dann werde ich es wieder mit Wurm, Made und Mais probieren. Stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob welche drin sind. Bin schon am grübel, wie ich vorgehen werde.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hat morgen jemand Zeit? Ihr könnt mich gern begleiten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Bin schon am grübel, wie ich vorgehen werde.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Idealerweise zweigleisig. Eine mit Festblei auf Grund und eine mit dem Schwimmerchen.

P.S.: Pellets solltest du auch ein paar bei einem Bauern kriegen. Ob die jetzt fürs Rindvieh sind, oder sich Halibut nennen, ist den Fischen weitestgehend egal.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Jason schrieb:


> Dann werde ich es wieder mit Wurm, Made und Mais probieren



Das sind schon Klassiker, aber eben nur selektiv, wenn die Weißfische und andere Störenfriede sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Leider hab ich keine Pellets parat. Dann werde ich es wieder mit Wurm, Made und Mais probieren. Stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob welche drin sind. Bin schon am grübel, wie ich vorgehen werde.



Vielleicht probierst du, in Ermangelung der fischigen Heilbuttpellets, einmal Prawns bzw. Shrimps aus?
Die Engländer fischen mit den Dingern ja recht erfolgreich, unter anderem auch auf Schleien.

Die Erfolge meiner bisherigen Shrimpversuche hielten sich dabei allerdings leider in Grenzen, selbst beim gezielten "Es beißt was beißt" Angeln.
Sicherlich muss man die Fische erst einmal an diese Köder gewöhnen...

Was ist generell mit Searfood für Schleien?
Also etwas Miesmuschelfleisch von Frosta & Co. in einen alten Damenstrumpf gefüllt und ab damit an den Haken.
Es geht darum dem Jason eine Schleie zu bescheren, am besten mit Ködern die er bei sich um die Ecke bekommt.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht probierst du, in Ermangelung der fischigen Heilbuttpellets, einmal Prawns bzw. Shrimps aus?
> Die Engländer fischen mit den Dingern ja recht erfolgreich, unter anderem auch auf Schleien.
> 
> Die Erfolge meiner bisherigen Shrimpversuche hielten sich dabei allerdings leider in Grenzen, selbst beim gezielten "Es beißt was beißt" Angeln.
> Sicherlich muss man die Fische erst einmal an diese Köder gewöhnen...
> 
> Was ist generell mit Searfood für Schleien?
> Also etwas Miesmuschelfleisch von Frosta & Co. in einen alten Damenstrumpf gefüllt und ab damit an den Haken.
> Es geht darum dem Jason eine Schleie zu bescheren, am besten mit Ködern die er bei sich um die Ecke bekommt.


Shrimps sind der absolute Top-Köder auf Grundeln. Wenn du mit Shrimps angelst und es beisst keine Grundel, sind auch keine im Gewässer.

Seafood funktioniert, nach meinen Erfahrung, entweder einwandfrei, oder meistens gar nicht. Ein Zwischending habe ich da noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Seafood funktioniert, nach meinen Erfahrung, entweder einwandfrei, oder meistens gar nicht. Ein Zwischending habe ich da noch nicht erlebt.



Für Jason also durchaus einen Versuch wert, alles oder nichts.
Eine Posenrute, unter voller Konzentration, mit herkömmlichem Köder ausgelegt und einen Joker auf Grund, mit Miesmuschel an Nylon.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja mit meiner Schleienflaute für ordentlich Gesprächsstoff gesorgt. Bedanke mich erstmal bei euch allen für nützlichen Tipps wie ich an die Tincas komme. Vermutlich werde ich morgen Abend einen weiteren Versuch starten. Dann aber in die Nacht hinein. Hab ja schließlich Urlaub. Leider hab ich keine Pellets parat. Dann werde ich es wieder mit Wurm, Made und Mais probieren. Stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob welche drin sind. Bin schon am grübel, wie ich vorgehen werde.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kannst dir Pellets bei mir holen Jung


----------



## Andal

Oder "Surimi in Krabbenform" von Rewe. Relativ große und solide Teile, die sich einfach in mundliche Happen teilen und am Haar anbieten lassen. Auch preislich kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Oder "Surimi in Krabbenform" von Rewe. Relativ große und solide Teile, die sich einfach in mundliche Happen teilen und am Haar anbieten lassen. Auch preislich kein Beinbruch.



Selbst die Fische wittern diesen Fake. 


PS.: Wobei das von den Asiaten so wohl auch gewollt ist und daher kein schnödes Ersatzprodukt für Krabbenfleisch darstellt.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Selbst die Fische wittern diesen Fake.
> 
> 
> PS.: Wobei das von den Asiaten so wohl auch gewollt ist und daher kein schnödes Ersatzprodukt für Krabbenfleisch darstellt.


Ich mag das Zeug ab und zu recht gerne. Zu Tortilla Chips. Man lebt ja sonst auch viel zu gesund.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ich mag das Zeug ab und zu recht gerne. Zu Tortilla Chips. Man lebt ja sonst auch viel zu gesund.



Mit Tortilla Chips löffel ich gerne mein selbstgemachtes Chili con Carne.
Da spare ich mir das Abwaschen des Löffels und ein eventuelles Reiskochen.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kannst dir Pellets bei mir holen Jung


Besser wäre es, du begleitest mich, und bringst die Pellets mit.  Wir hatten es doch eh vor.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, du begleitest mich, und bringst die Pellets mit.  Wir hatten es doch eh vor.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Samstag Abend habe ich glaube starterlaubnis.... mhhhhhhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, du begleitest mich, und bringst die Pellets mit.  Wir hatten es doch eh vor.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Das ist eine super Idee!

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, fängt der Mitangler von Pött immer den größeren Fisch......es könnte also klappen dann bei dir Jason.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Samstag Abend habe ich glaube starterlaubnis.... mhhhhhhhhhmmmmmm




Na dann los.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Samstag Abend habe ich glaube starterlaubnis.... mhhhhhhhhhmmmmmm



Solange Tinca Tinca euch beiden eine Landeerlaubnis erteilt.


----------



## Andal

Tinca diem!


----------



## Minimax

@Jason @Kochtopf 
au ja, bitte geht gemeinsam los, ich freue mich immer über Eure gemeinsamen Abenteuer am Ufer.
Und mit vier angeln könnt ihr vier Stellen mit den von den Ükels vorgeschlagenen Methoden abchecken (Ich selbst kann leider nichts sachdienliches Beitragen: meine
einzige Schleie war ein Zufallsfang am hellen Mittag auf Made/Caster am leichten Ledger, zählt also nicht. Immerhin war es ufernah, sozusagen direkt unter den Füßen).

Und ich würde mich eher auf ein allgemeines, aber dezentes Angeln das auch alles andere als Schleien bringen kann. Immerhin steht, wie Jason selbst ja sagte, der Nachweis ob die Doktorfische im Teich überhaupt vorkommen ja noch aus 
Ein Angeln von der Dämmerung in die Nacht hinein halte ich auch für sehr vielversprechend, denn ich glaube diese Uhrzeit hast Du an dem Teich noch nicht versucht?

Wer weiss, was die Dunkelheit so bringt?  Eines weiss ich aber ganz sicher: El Potto bringt seinen Mitanglern Glück, das ist inzwischen mehrfach bewiesen! Ich wette, wenn man ihn zusätzlich noch am Bauch reibt und dreimal auf den Kopf klopft, dann ist der neue Zielfisch-PB so gut wie sicher.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Cpt Haddock

[QUOTE Ist 'ne "Umgebaute" - zur Welt gekommem als Travel Avon, fand sie sich in ihrer zugedachten Rolle nie wirklich zurecht. ][/QUOTE]
Ich war gedanklich gerade noch bei der Nachbarsdame, da bekam der Satz doch gleich einen ganz anderen Kontext.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer weiss, was die Dunkelheit so bringt?  Eines weiss ich aber ganz sicher: El Potto bringt seinen Mitanglern Glück, das ist inzwischen mehrfach bewiesen! Ich wette, wenn man ihn zusätzlich noch am Bauch reibt und dreimal auf den Kopf klopft, dann ist der neue Zielfisch-PB so gut wie sicher.
> hg
> Minimax


Zumindest erlebt die klopfende Person eine Sternstunde XD


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zumindest erlebt die klopfen Person eine Sternstunde XD





Ihr sollt angeln und euch keinen klopfen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ihr sollt angeln und euch keinen klopfen!


Der Jason schnackselt gerne mit Mitanglern, ich muss aufpassen


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zumindest erlebt die klopfen Person eine Sternstunde XD


Ich denke, da ist eigentlich kaum mit Gegenwehr zu rechnen, wegen der notorischen Angewohnheit des Glücksbringers,
in heissester, praller Mittagssonne ohne Kopfbedeckung in Currywolken Maden zu schiessen und fanatisch zu trotten,
anstatt _auf den besorgten Rat wohlmeinender Freunde zu hören_, und wenigstens mal 10 minuten den Schatten aufzusuchen
und ein paar Schluck Wasser zu trinken.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> @rhinefisher wenn du es mal Romantisch und fängig haben möchtest, Krefeld ist ja fast ums Eck, du bist jederzeit Herzlich eingeladen (Tagesschein geht auf mich) Döbel, Karpfen, Hecht sind die, die am meisten vertreten sind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353572
> Anhang anzeigen 353573
> Anhang anzeigen 353574
> Anhang anzeigen 353575
> 
> 
> ich würde mich freuen



Oha - das sieht gut aus...
Mit meiner Zeit leider weniger - ob ich das in diesem Jahr noch schaffe....
Aber ich komme definitiv darauf zurück..!!


----------



## Mikesch

Ich finde, Schleien sind ganz gemeine, unartige Fische!
Immer wenn ich mit der Spinnrute am Vereinsgewässer (Fluss) unterwegs bin sehe die Schleien (tlw. 50+) vor meinen Füßen rumschwimmen.
Sobald ich mit schleiengerechtem Gerät unterwegs bin sind Sie wie vom Erdboden verschwunden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schleien haben mich schonmal öfter in den Kinski getrieben; man sieht sie, man will sie, aber nix geht....
Besonders schön in klaren Gewässern zu beobachten, dass es Tage gibt, da fressen die einfach nicht - solche Tage gibt es im Aquarium komischer Weise nicht.
In Baggerseen gibt es zwischen Ufer und Wasserpest oft einen mehrere Meter breiten Sandstreifen, auf dem ich gerne am unteren Rand, direkt an den Pflanzen, schöne Schleien beobachte und gelegentlich auch fange.
Als Köder sind mir dicke Tauwürmer am liebsten; einmal auf den 4er Haken aufgespießt, so dass sich der Wurm schön ringelt.. .
Und natürlich mit Pose - selbsverständlich gibt es Gelegenheiten wo ich mit der Pose nicht weiter komme, aber im Regelfall empfinde ich die Posenangelei auf Schleien als sehr viel schöner und auch effektiver.


----------



## Kochtopf

Der arme @Jason hat mit mir einen Stillwasserlegastheniker an Bord geholt, ich freue mich  mitkommen werden beide Avons, die leichte für Pose und SJ für selbsthakmontage


----------



## Minimax

....meanwhile in Berlin.
Oje, und wieder sieht das Wochenende Hodgy-Podgy aus, keinerlei vernünftige Planung möglich- aber auch aus inneren Gründen: Für größere Aktionen ist es selbst mir zu warm. Beim Gedanken, was sich an meinem nahegelegenen Flüßchen abspielt bei dem Wetter gruselts mich. Einzig morgen könnte ich mir einen Trip zum Langstreckenflüßchen vorstellen, aber vmtl. wird es beim Chillen im Liegestuhl bleiben, unterbrochen von gelegentlichen Abstechern zum Teich, um dort aktiv die Bärschlein zu ärgern. Köder werde ich gleich trotzdem noch kaufen. Ich spüre aber, das ich mir vielleicht noch eine kleine. geile Statio aufschwatzen lasse, grundlos und unnötig und daher umso süßer.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> ....meanwhile in Berlin.
> Oje, und wieder sieht das Wochenende Hodgy-Podgy aus, keinerlei vernünftige Planung möglich- aber auch aus inneren Gründen: Für größere Aktionen ist es selbst mir zu warm. Beim Gedanken, was sich an meinem nahegelegenen Flüßchen abspielt bei dem Wetter gruselts mich. Einzig morgen könnte ich mir einen Trip zum Langstreckenflüßchen vorstellen, aber vmtl. wird es beim Chillen im Liegestuhl bleiben, unterbrochen von gelegentlichen Abstechern zum Teich, um dort aktiv die Bärschlein zu ärgern. Köder werde ich gleich trotzdem noch kaufen. Ich spüre aber, das ich mir vielleicht noch eine kleine. geile Statio aufschwatzen lasse, grundlos und unnötig und daher umso süßer.



Hast Du schonmal versucht den Liegestuhl ans Wasser zu tragen?
Wirklich ne unschlagbare Kombi...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hast Du schonmal versucht den Liegestuhl ans Wasser zu tragen?
> Wirklich ne unschlagbare Kombi...


Hast du am Neuwieder Hafen das alte Sofa ins Gebüsch gestellt?


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hast Du schonmal versucht den Liegestuhl ans Wasser zu tragen?
> Wirklich ne unschlagbare Kombi...



Es geht da eher um den Tätigkeitslevel, auch Angeln mit Sitzgelegenheit bedeutet Aktivität und Oberbekleidung. Im Gartenliegestuhl hingegen kann ich halbkomatös in Unterwäsche dösen, Dusche und Kühlschrank sind niemals fern, und so tun als lese ich ein spannendes Buch. In Wahrheit betrachte ich zwischen halbgeschlossenen Lidern genau, was die Missus und ihre Mama so treiben: Ich bin Meister darin, zu erkennen, wenn sich irgendeine sinnlose, anstrengende Aufgabe anbahnt, und dann verkrümel ich mich rasch mit der Spinnrute an die Teiche, noch bevor sie mich erwischen, wie ne Eidechse unter ihren Stein.
Ne Stunde später ist wieder Liegestuhl angesagt. So läßt sich ein heisses Wochenende ganz gut ertragen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Es geht da eher um den Tätigkeitslevel, auch Angeln mit Sitzgelegenheit bedeutet Aktivität und Oberbekleidung. Im Gartenliegestuhl hingegen kann ich halbkomatös in Unterwäsche dösen, Dusche und Kühlschrank sind niemals fern, und so tun als lese ich ein spannendes Buch. In Wahrheit betrachte ich zwischen halbgeschlossenen Lidern genau, was die Missus und ihre Mama so treiben: Ich bin Meister darin, zu erkennen, wenn sich irgendeine sinnlose, anstrengende Aufgabe anbahnt, und dann verkrümel ich mich rasch mit der Spinnrute an die Teiche, noch bevor sie mich erwischen, wie ne Eidechse unter ihren Stein.
> Ne Stunde später ist wieder Liegestuhl angesagt. So läßt sich ein heisses Wochenende ganz gut ertragen.


Also praktizierst du Wu wei in einer auf dich adaptierten Form?









						Wu wei – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mescalero

Morgen soll das Wetter umkippen, mit Gewitter, in Böen stürmischem Wind et ceterea. Ich geh‘ angeln, gleich früh, es gab grünes Licht. Ein nicht so oft besuchter, strukturloser Vereinsweiher ist das Ziel und das Ziel ist es auch, die zahlreichen Satzkarpfen zu umgehen. Mal sehen was so geht, ich werde ganz locker und geschmeidig ohne große Erwartungen ein paar Maden verangeln, wahrscheinlich (wegen des Windes) auf Grund statt anner Pose.

@Topf und @Jason : viel Erfolg und eine gute Zeit euch, Heil Tinca!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Es geht da eher um den Tätigkeitslevel, auch Angeln mit Sitzgelegenheit bedeutet Aktivität und Oberbekleidung



Warte mal ab, bis ich meinen "Beer/Bait Waiter" habe - null Aktivität und nackisch....
Dann kann ich den ganzen Tag in meinem Stuhl chillen..


----------



## Mescalero

Die Kunst des Müßiggangs
					

Für ihn ist Arbeit eine schwere Sünde und der Wecker ein Folterinstrument: Tom Hodgkinsons Bücher tragen Titel wie "Anleitung zum Müßiggang" oder "Ratgeber für faule Eltern". Darin huldigt er der Kunst des gepflegten Nichtstuns. Doch um seine Ideen an den Mann zu bringen, arbeitet Hodgkinson schwer.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de


----------



## Andal

Die hohe Kunst des Vermeidens ist auch wahrlich kein leichtes Unterfangen. Aber es befriedigt enorm, wenn man mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung sagen kann, "Nein, das tue ich jetzt nicht!". Nur weil man es jetzt täte, oder alle anderen es tun.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich geh‘ angeln, gleich früh



Gleicher Plan hier, aber nach den ketzten Tagen bezweifle ich, dass ich so früh rauskomme, wie ich gern möchte. Aber Brötchen liegen schon auf Halde - schön in Plastik eingepackt, auf dass sie morgen zäh wie Kaugummi und so vor den diebischen Küttfischen sicher sein mögen. HAR-HAR-HAR! 



geomas schrieb:


> #buch
> 
> Habe eben gerade „Blei und Güster” von Dr. Heinrich Herzberg (zusammen mit 2 anderen Büchern aus der Reihe Erfolgreich Angeln - Sportverlag Berlin) aus nem Päckchen gefischt. Erstaunlich, wie detailliert auf die Biologie der Fische eingegangen wird. Und auch Fänge mit unkonventionellen Ködern sind dokumentiert.
> Also für den Brassen- und Blicca-Spezi sicher ein ebenso interessantes wie billiges Buch.



Das liegt bei mir auch rum, bisher leider ungelesen, zudem "Plötze, Rotfeder, Ukelei" und "Döbel, Rapfen, Aland". Der Blick in die anderen beiden Bücher war bisher so, wie Professor gesagt hat: Viel allgemeines, wenige konkrete Hinweise. Umso mehr bin ich jetzt auf die Brassenbibel gespannt.


----------



## Jason

mikesch schrieb:


> Ich finde, Schleien sind ganz gemeine, unartige Fische!


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Die wollen mit mir einfach nichts zu tun haben. Vorausgesetzt sie sind vorhanden. Aber der Sache werde ich morgen mit Sir Alex auf den Grund gehen. Apropos Grund. Eine Rute wird mit Tauwurm am 4er
Haken auf Grund gelegt und die zweite mit Pellet am Haar. @Kochtopf bringt ja welche mit, aber nachdem unser lieber @Tobias85 gelesen hat, dass ich keine Pellets zur Verfügung habe, hat er mich angeschrieben. "Gib mir mal schnell deine Adresse. Ich packe dir ein paar Pellets zusammen. Die gehen heute noch raus. Vielleicht hast du Glück und sie kommen bei dir morgen noch an". Ich bin über diese Hilfsbereitschaft total überwältigt.  Danke nochmal, Tobi. Du bist Einzigartig. Falls sie doch morgen nicht ankommen bringt Alex ja auch welche mit. Bitte nicht vergessen. Danke.
Nu ja, ich als Mitangler von Alex habe also gute Chancen morgen Abend den größeren fisch zu fangen. So hast du es gesagt @Professor Tinca . 
Freu mich auf das kleine Ükeltreffen. Hoffentlich spielt der Wettergott mit. Zur Not haben wir auch eine Schutzhütte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Jason schnackselt gerne mit Mitanglern, ich muss aufpassen


Zieh dich warm an.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Weites "Herausballern" von schweren Grundmontagen, mitten ins Gewässer,



Wenn an den wenigen Stellen wo man am  Ufer sitzen kann 50+m dichter  Krautgürtel ist, fahre ich die Montagen sogar mit dem Boot raus, das ich 1km übern Feldweg gezogen hab.

Natürlich gefällt es mir schon besser, wenn ich an Stellen angeln kann, wo ein Schlenzer mit der Posenrute reicht.

Aber ab und zu zieht es mich doch an Gewässer, wo das nicht zielführend wäre, die Durchschnittsgröße der Tincas aber schon beeindruckend ist.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Jasons Weihern fürchte ich eher, man verzeihe mir meinen Pessimismus, das es wohl ein paar Kümmerschleien hat, die aber verbissen gegen alle möglichen Übermachten ums Überleben kämpfen.


Dein Pessimismus ist berechtigt. In den Teichen herrschen auch sehr viele Hechte. Und der legt sich alles auf seine spitzen Zähne. Während meiner Ansitzen knallt es immer dermaßen. Und das immer im Uferbereich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wobei Hechte Schleien ja nicht attackieren sollen, heißt es! Mini hatte ja bereits den Begriff des Doktorfisches eingebracht. Onkel Fred geht, so glaube ich mich zu erinnern, in seinem Buch auch auf das sehr spezielle Verhältnis zwischen Schleie und Hecht ein. Andererseits: Als Karstadt Ende der 70er noch ne Angelabteilung hatte, wurden da auch lebende Schleien als Köfis verkauft. Die Geschichte des Angelns ist eben voller Mythen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Als Karstadt Ende der 70er noch ne Angelabteilung hatte, wurden da auch lebende Schleien als Köfis verkauft.


----------



## Tricast

Der Karstadt in Bremen hatte nur vom feinsten. Hardy Ruten und Le Chameau Gummistiefel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hechte fressen Schleien - ganz sicher...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also nicht  das da jetzt jemand glaubt, dass ich mit lebenden Schleien auf Hecht geangelt habe. Hätte ich mir von meinem bescheidenen Taschengeld gar nicht leisten können. Außerdem durfte wir Jungangler gar nicht auf Raubfisch angeln!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also nicht das da jetzt jemand glaubt, dass ich mit lebenden Schleien auf Hecht geangelt habe.




Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hechte fressen Schleien - ganz sicher...



...bekommen aber Karies davon.


----------



## rhinefisher

Also ich habe als Jugendlicher durchaus - und ich finde es heute auch nicht schlimm.
In französichen Angelgeschäften hat man meist die Wahl zwischen Schleie und Karausche.
Beides sehr robuste Fische und deshalb als Köder so gut geeignet - und wenn nix gebissen hat, lässt man sie schwimmen und hat eine Schleie aus dem Aquarium des Händlers gerettet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Karstadt in Bremen hatte nur vom feinsten. Hardy Ruten und Le Chameau Gummistiefel.



Ich bin da auch gerne hin. Die hatten so eine wunderbar süßlich duftende Köderpaste im Programm, nach dem Geruch war ich ganz süchtig!


----------



## Minimax

So, liebe Freunde,
Es wurde neben Ködern dann doch ein neues Spassröllchen für das alte Spassrütchen.* Unnötig wie ein Sektquirl, aber eben auch ein bisschen bezaubernd (ich hab plenty of technisch passende Querwinder irgendwo). Ich finde, man darf einer liebgewonnenen Rute ab und zu auch mal ein schickes Röllchen spendieren, gerade wenn es ihr stilistisch schmeichelt. Der Altersunterschied ist kaum spürbar .Ein schönes, sommerliches Pärchen wie ich finde, und gerade noch leicht genug um bei der Hitze geführt zu werden.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hinsichtlich der Schnur bin ich noch skeptisch, man wird sehen. Wie die 'Raffaelo/Blanchet' Kombi tanzt, werde ich im Raubi- oder Franzosenthread berichten.




*keine Angst, zumindest Die Kombi darf ich topicmässig hier posten- immerhin besteht die Möglichkeit statt Plastik und Blech auch einen Saftigen Taui an 2,3 ssg zu zupfen.


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Dein Pessimismus ist berechtigt. In den Teichen herrschen auch sehr viele Hechte. Und der legt sich alles auf seine spitzen Zähne. Während meiner Ansitzen knallt es immer dermaßen. Und das immer im Uferbereich.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die Hecht-Schwemme etwas einzudämmen sollte doch machbar sein.
In diesem Sinne Petri heil, lieber Jason.
Ich warte schon voller Vorfreude auf die Berichte vom Sör Alex/Jason-Gipfeltreffen morgen Abend.


----------



## geomas

Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt - morgen Abend und auch Sonntag Abend hab ich Zeit. 
Hab ein paar neue kleine Method-Feeder (im Banjo-Stil), die sollte ich irgendwann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tobias85

@Jason: Aus der großen Tüte Pellets habe ich bisher nichtmal ne handvoll tatsächlich verwendet. So kommen sie wenigstens an den Fisch, werden mir hier nicht ranzig und du musst nicht extra welche besorgen nur um sie mal auszuprobieren (von Sör Alex' Spontanbesuch war da ja noch keine Rede).

Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß am Teich!  Und allen anderen Ükeln (wer zieht denn noch los außer Geo und Mini) natürlich auch!


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Jason: Aus der großen Tüte Pellets habe ich bisher nichtmal ne handvoll tatsächlich verwendet. So kommen sie wenigstens an den Fisch, werden mir hier nicht ranzig und du musst nicht extra welche besorgen nur um sie mal auszuprobieren (von Sör Alex' Spontanbesuch war da ja noch keine Rede).
> 
> Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß am Teich!  Und allen anderen Ükeln (wer zieht denn noch los außer Geo und Mini) natürlich auch!


Am Wochenende nie - as usuall!


----------



## Tobias85

Bei dir sind das ja auch gesonderte Umstände, was die Zivilistenfrequentierung angeht. Da hätte ich weiß Gott auch keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Andal

Außerdem ist es mir zu warm. Es genügt mir zu wissen, wie sich Rindswürschtel im Dampfwärmer fühlen. Ich muss das nicht noch zusätzlich provozieren!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Ferdinand und ich ziehen natürlich auch wieder an die Gestaden des anglerischen Frohsinns! Es wird zum nächtlichen Feedern an die Weser gehen, muss ja mal meine kürzlich erworbenen leuchtenden Stäbchen von Korum zur Montage an der Feederspitze ausprobieren.


----------



## Mescalero

@Tobias85 
Hier! Bin schon beim ersten Aufwachkaffee. 
Ursprünglich wollte ich feedern gehen aber es soll tüchtig winden und der See liegt ungeschützt inmitten der Felder.
Also grübel und studier ich .... vielleicht ist der schattige Truttenbach heute angenehmer?


----------



## Mescalero

Wie gewonnen so zerronnen....
Nur ein paar km von zu Hause bin ich im Dunkeln über einen Schlauchanschluss aus Druckguss gefahren, der hat sich zwischen Felge und Aufhängung verkeilt und blockiert das Rad. 

Anstatt Angelausflug heißt das also Werkstatt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wagenheber, Rad loesen, Schlauch entfernen.


----------



## rhinefisher

So - jetzt mittels eines Liters Kaffee das Ausschlafböse bekämpfen, dann überlegen was ich mitnehme und los gehts.
Ich tendiere ja zur Karpfenrute, denn es windet und ich fang ja sowieso nix..
Das wird ein schöner Tag...!
Gehabt euch wohl und genießt das Wochenende..


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oha - das sieht gut aus...
> Mit meiner Zeit leider weniger - ob ich das in diesem Jahr noch schaffe....
> Aber ich komme definitiv darauf zurück..!!


kein stress, ich gehe mal davon aus das ich nächstes Jahr auch noch fische und hier wohnen werde


----------



## feederbrassen

Ein herzliches Hallo und Petri heil an alle. 
So wenig wie dieses Jahr kam ich noch nie ans Wasser. 
Aber ein paar Tage konnte ich dennoch mal raus. 
Ansitz mit dem Picker am Vereinssee inclusive mal zwei kompletter Tage an denen es anders lief als geplant. 
Am Rhein gings eher schleppend aber wen wundert es. 
So hab ich mich beim fischen mit dem Picker über zwei seltene Fische am Vereinssee besonders gefreut. 
Zwei schöne Giebel. 








Einen goldigen Brassen. 




Meistens sind sie etwas heller deshalb habe ich diesen mal fotografiert. 
Am Rhein gings eher nicht so gut aber schöne Fische sind noch da. 




Kein Riese aber Bildschön. 
Allen hier noch ein schönes Wochenende und Petri heil.


----------



## geomas

Da isser wieder, unser @feederbrassen ! 
Herzliches Petri zu den schuppigen Schönheiten und hoffentlich findest Du wieder mehr Zeit zum Angeln!


----------



## feederbrassen

Danke @geomas .Zeit ist der absolute Luxus. 
Nach der Arbeit und der Erfüllung meiner Pflichten ratz ich ein,deshalb war ich länger nicht mehr hier online. 
Aber es kommt bestimmt wieder eine bessere Zeit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> kein stress, ich gehe mal davon aus das ich nächstes Jahr auch noch fische und hier wohnen werde



Das dachte Arthur Dent auch, am Ende wurde die Hyperraumroute trotzdem gebaut.
Wie ich das meine? *42 *


----------



## Tobias85

Oh nein, @Mescalero! Hoffentlich konnte die Werkstatt deines geringsten Misstrauens das Problem schnell 'lösen'.

@Wuemmehunter: Na dann viel Spaß euch beiden an diesem hoffentlich lauschigen Samstag Abend, wir sind gespannt, was die Nacht euch bringt!

Und @feederbrassen: Herzliches Petri zu den zauberhaften Fängen! 

Meine Wenigkeit hat gestern noch ein wenig länger Versuchsprotokoll geschrieben und es nicht geschafft, nach 4 Stundem Schlaf dem Wecker zu folgen. Die glorreichen Morgenstunden blieben mir also verwehrt. Dafür gehts heut Abend mit nem Angelkumpel an den Bach und vorher schau ich nochmal an einem See vorbei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@feederbrassen 
Petri Heil zu den den tollen Fischen.
Es wäre schön wieder öfter etwas von dir zu lesen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @feederbrassen
> Petri Heil zu den den tollen Fischen.
> Es wäre schön wieder öfter etwas von dir zu lesen.


Danke El Professore
Wenn ich die Zeit finde und dann der nötige Antrieb da ist, dann sehr gerne.


----------



## phirania

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Hallo und Petri heil an alle.
> So wenig wie dieses Jahr kam ich noch nie ans Wasser.
> Aber ein paar Tage konnte ich dennoch mal raus.
> Ansitz mit dem Picker am Vereinssee inclusive mal zwei kompletter Tage an denen es anders lief als geplant.
> Am Rhein gings eher schleppend aber wen wundert es.
> So hab ich mich beim fischen mit dem Picker über zwei seltene Fische am Vereinssee besonders gefreut.
> Zwei schöne Giebel.
> Anhang anzeigen 353606
> Anhang anzeigen 353607
> 
> Einen goldigen Brassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 353608
> 
> Meistens sind sie etwas heller deshalb habe ich diesen mal fotografiert.
> Am Rhein gings eher nicht so gut aber schöne Fische sind noch da.
> Anhang anzeigen 353609
> 
> Kein Riese aber Bildschön.
> Allen hier noch ein schönes Wochenende und Petri heil.


Dickes Petri.
Da sind ja richtig schöne Fisch bei rum gekommen.
Mal schauen wollte gleich auch mal wieder auf Friedfisch Jagdt gehen,wenn denn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Jason

@Kochtopf falls du die Pellets vergisst, ist es nicht so schlimm. Der Postbote hat gerade einen Umschlag mit Pellets von @Tobias85 gebracht. Keine 24 Stunden, dann waren sie bei mir. Classic Red Halibut in 8mm. Nun erhöhen sich die Chancen auf einen Schleienfang. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaube ich fahre nachher nochmal zu den Döbeln.Hier sind schon wieder 27 Grad und was Besseres fällt mir bei der Bullenhitze nicht ein.....


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich bin vollgefressen, Kartoffelsalat mit Schaschlikspieße  schaff es gerade noch auf die Couch, allen die an den Swim kommen wünsche ich PETRI


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .Hier sind schon wieder 27 Grad und was Besseres fällt mir bei der Bullenhitze



Das würden andere Boardies vielleicht auch als einen Temperatursturz von 10° C bezeichnen, aber die Wahrnehmung ist eben verschieden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schönen Nachmittag, Jungs! Ich bin mit meinen wochendlichen Verpflichtungen auch durch. Rasen mähen, Schon mal etwas Hecke schneiden, einkaufen, Beleuchtung am Auto reparieren  und, das Wichtigste, die Nubsiebox aufräumen und ergänzen. Nachher werde ich noch die Ruten ins Auto laden und am frühen Abend will ich mit Ferdi  in Richtung Weser starten und bis weit in die Dunkelheit hinein Feedern!
Allen die schon am Wasser (oder vollgemampft auf der Couch) sind oder noch kommen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> in Richtung Weser starten und bis weit in die Dunkelheit hinein Feedern!


Das hat auch seinen ganz besonderen Reiz. 
Ich mach das gerne am Rhein und mit der kommenden Dunkelheit ändert sich komplett die Palette an Fischarten die man sonst fängt. 
Wünsche dir einen schönen Abend an der Weser und Petri heil. 

Allen anderen die raus gehen auch noch ein Petri heil. 

Ich habe noch eine Pflichtveranstaltung und danach geht es auf die Couch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Noch ein paar Bilder von einem Karpfen den ich vor zwei Jahren schon mal gefangen habe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Der Fisch war wegen seiner Narbe auf 
der linken Flanke und seinem leider verangetem Maul leicht wieder zu erkennen.
Ein erneutes wiegen hab ich dem alten Racker lieber erspart.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schönen Nachmittag, Jungs! Ich bin mit meinen wochendlichen Verpflichtungen auch durch. Rasen mähen, Schon mal etwas Hecke schneiden, einkaufen, Beleuchtung am Auto reparieren  und, das Wichtigste, die Nubsiebox aufräumen und ergänzen. Nachher werde ich noch die Ruten ins Auto laden und am frühen Abend will ich mit Ferdi  in Richtung Weser starten und bis weit in die Dunkelheit hinein Feedern!
> Allen die schon am Wasser (oder vollgemampft auf der Couch) sind oder noch kommen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden.


Dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg heute Nacht. Wir hören voneinander. 
Ich treffe mich mit Alex um 19 Uhr. In aller Ruhe im Hellen aufbauen, dann mal den Grill anfeuern und gemütlich ein Radler schlürfen. Das wird ein lauschiger Abend mit dem Stillwasserlegastheniker. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bilder von einem Karpfen den ich vor zwei Jahren schon mal gefangen habe.



Petri zum tollen Karpfen! 
In jeder Hinsicht - ein echtes Schlachtschiff.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So bin zurück von der Döbeltour.
Bericht folgt wenn ich gegessen und mir den Fischschleim abgeduscht habe....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bericht folgt wenn ich gegessen und mir den Fischchleim abgeduscht habe....



Genau in dieser Reihenfolge!
Ein echter Angler, dieser Mann. 

Wobei das Duschen auch nach dem Bericht noch okay wäre...


----------



## skyduck

Heute wollte ich ein neues Schätzchen ausprobieren, eine alte Abu legerlite 111 ultralight. Verpaart habe ich sie mit der alten ABU Cardinal Ultracast 2 Die Rute ist deutlich feiner als die Ledgermaster und mit 2,80 m auch deutlich kürzer. Leider ist sie auch enorm weich und ich musste zum Start feststellen, dass sie mit der zugedachten swingtip für mich keine gute Figur machte. Wahrscheinlich wird sie mit einer Tip mit Nylonaufhängung besser passen und damit das nächste Mal zum Einsatz kommen. Also wanderte sie jungfräulich wieder ins Futteral.

Trotzdem wurde es heute ein legendärer Angeltag. Ich habe zusammen mit meiner Grundelkönigin 6 Karpfen, 1 Karausche, 1 Schleie und 3 Döbel gefangen. Nicht einer dieser fische war über 20cm  . Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Als ich dann auf Mais einen mittelprächtigen Barsch hatte und der beim rausheben abfiel und nur die ursprünglich auf den Mais gebissene Minigrundel immer noch putzmunter am 10er Haken zurücklies war der Tag perfekt.

Ausserdem gab es noch ein kleines Schleuderduell was unentschieden endete. Jede Schleuder war in einer Disziplin perfekt. Die Drennan für Futterbälle, die "keine Ahnung woher" für Mais und die Korum für Maden. Also weitersuchen nach einer "Eine für Alles".

Zum Schluss gab es wenigstens noch ein paar anständige Rotaugen und reichlich Grundel. Da ich die kleinen Miniwinis alle schnell wieder in ihr Element bringen wollte habe ich bis auf ein Kärpflein als Referenz auf Fotos verzichtet. Vom Artenreichtum war es sensationell von der Größe eigentlich lachhaft trotzdem war es ein denkwürdiger Tag.


----------



## Andal

Die Weichheit dieser Abus hat mich auch extrem gestört.


----------



## Jason

Schleienansitz Part III hat begonnen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, die Sonne geht unter, die Ruten liegen. Mal sehen was kommt. Ein herzlicher Gruß geht an Jason und Alex. Macht was aus dem Abent und lasst es Euch schmecken. Ich teile mir gleich mit Ferdi ne Dose Bockwürste.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha. Hier ist ja richtig was los.
Erstmal ein Petri Heil in alle Richtungen.
Viel Erfolg, Jungs!


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Schleienansitz Part III hat begonnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353651
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, die Sonne geht unter, die Ruten liegen. Mal sehen was kommt. Ein herzlicher Gruß geht an Jason und Alex. Macht was aus dem Abent und lasst es Euch schmecken. Ich teile mir gleich mit Ferdi ne Dose Bockwürste.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353653


Viel Erfolg!
Neulich hat sich doch wer über deine Banksticks "beschwert" ... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Genau in dieser Reihenfolge!





Tatsächlich genau in dieser Reihenfolge.
Wenn ich Hunger hab, muss alles andere warten.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich teile mir gleich mit Ferdi ne Dose Bockwürste.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353653


Du das Wurschtwasser und der Ferdinand die Würschtel? 

Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nun zum Döbelnachmittag Flüsschen.
Ich versuchte es wieder nahc altem Schema.
Spot anfahren, eine handvoll Weißbrotstücken rein und gucken ob Döbel steigen.
Wenn ja - die 5m Bolo, bestückt mit Sbiro und 2er Haken samt Brotstück ausgeworfen und gucken was passiert.
Es passierte allerhand.
Neben einigen Fehlbissen hab ich noch ein paar Dübel fotogrfiert. 12 Stück heute um genau zu sein.
Nachfolgend gleich ein paar Bilder vom Spot und dem dazugehörige Bewohner........


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 1


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 2


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 3


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 4


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 5


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 6


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 7


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 8


----------



## Professor Tinca

Spot 9


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hat wieder mal Laune gemacht.

Oberflächenangeln ist schon echt spannend und die Bisse manchmal ziemlich geil.
Wennn die Bugwelle auf den Köder zukommt......und dann entweder abdreht oder das Brotstück schmatzend eingesaugt wird.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Professor Tinca: Mal wieder der Döbelwahnsinn bei Dir! Ich bleibe heute auf einem Spot und der hat mir bislang nur Grundeln. Gebracht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Spot 9
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353673



Wie gemalt, das Tier, wie gemalt...


----------



## Jason

Ich fühle mich wie @phirania




So, eine Rute mit Wurm auf Grund. Eine mit Pellets an der Pose. Und das sehr Ufernah. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich wie @phirania
> Anhang anzeigen 353676
> 
> So, eine Rute mit Wurm auf Grund. Eine mit Pellets an der Pose. Und das sehr Ufernah.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Auch wenn es junge Gänse sind...









						Ente mit Orangen (Canard a l'orange)
					

Ente mit Orangen (Canard a l'orange) ist ein Rezept mit frischen Zutaten aus der Kategorie Ente. Probieren Sie dieses und weitere Rezepte von EAT SMARTER!




					eatsmarter.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich freue mich sehr, heute Abend mit @Jason und @Wuemmehunter am Wasser zu sein, auch wenn letzterer eher nicht in Rufweite angelt so angeln wir doch gemeinsam.
Für maximales Mana habe ich die Darent Valley mit Pin Verpaart (und 25er für die Karpfen) und ich nutze einen ganz besonderen Bissanzeiger an Sarah Jane den ich ich flugs nachttauglich gemacht habe. Dazu ein kühles Radler und ein netter Schnack mit dem Kollegen neben mir. Bei der Menge Enten hier ist es fast so als würde @phirania mit uns angeln.
Petri allen fängern und horridoh und fette Beute allen die mit uns da draußen sind


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Du das Wurschtwasser und der Ferdinand die Würschtel?
> 
> Petri Heil!


Ich habe von 6 Würstchen 2 abkommen. Ne gute Quote, wie ich finde.


----------



## feederbrassen

@Professor Tinca ,schönes ruhiges Flüsschen und schöne Fische 

@Wuemmehunter ,schönes Bild von deiner Strecke 
Persönlich mag ich ja die großen Flüsse am liebsten. 
Meist sind es sehr abwechslungsreiche Gewässer, Struktur und mit allerlei Möglichkeiten.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hurra,

morgen früh geht es seid gefühlt ewigen Zeiten mal wieder zum angeln am Vereinssee. Futter ist angerührt und das Gerödel ist gepackt.
An alle die draußen sind oder morgen loswollen viel Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Aaaaalll, der erste Aal des Abends! Gebissen auf Dendros an der Heavy Feeder.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Aaaaalll, der erste Aal des Abends! Gebissen auf Dendros an der Heavy Feeder.


Wir haben zeitgleich geaalt  69cm auf Tauwurm mit Popupmais, mein erster dieses Jahr, petri lieber wuemme!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri ins Zwergenland! 69? Da kann ich nicht mithalten, meiner ist mit 53 gerade mal maßig.
Hier gehts es übrigens gerade richtig ab! Fliegenschlupf!!! Ihr könnt Euch das Geplatsche und Geschlürfe Nicht vorstellen.


----------



## geomas

Hab heute geangelt bis die Pose anfing zu leuchten (ein Kunstwerk hier in Rostock)

Die dunklen Wolken hatten auch noch ein paar dicke Tropfen für mich bereit, bin aber bereits wieder trocken.
Hat Spaß gemacht - gab viele kleine Plötz, Ukelei, ne lütte Güster und eine schöne Güster von etwa 30cm. Falls mich die Erinnerung nicht trügt meine beste Blicca hier aus dieser Ecke.
Hab wieder vom Feeder-Chair aus geangelt und ne recht brauchbare Position für die hintere Rutenablage gefunden. Das neue Dingens kommt wohl erst Montag oder Dienstag. Auf Made, die alten Pinkies, Caster und alle denkbaren Kombinationen daraus gab es zügig Bisse. Ebenso überrascht wie erfreut hat mich die Tatsache, daß auch Softhooker-Pellets sofort Fisch brachten und zwar die etwas größeren Plötz und die „gute Güster”.
Es waren wieder die „Special G Gold” Pellets von Bait-Tech. Mit denen läufts hier deutlich besser als mit den „hakbaren” Pellets von anderen Firmen (die Yum-Yum von Drennan funktionieren auch ganz gut). Die beiden anderen Varianten der Bait-Tech-Pellets werden demnächst mal probiert.

Muß jetzt erst mal noch was am Schreibtisch abarbeiten und melde mich später noch mal.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri ins Zwergenland! 69? Da kann ich nicht mithalten, meiner ist mit 53 gerade mal maßig.
> Hier gehts es übrigens gerade richtig ab! Fliegenschlupf!!! Ihr könnt Euch das Geplatsche und Geschlürfe Nicht vorstellen.


Doch kenn ich nur sieht man dann als Angler alt aus


----------



## Wuemmehunter

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Doch kenn ich nur sieht man dann als Angler alt aus


Jau, hier ist gerade alles in Richtung Oberfläche orientiert!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri ins Zwergenland! 69? Da kann ich nicht mithalten, meiner ist mit 53 gerade mal maßig.
> Hier gehts es übrigens gerade richtig ab! Fliegenschlupf!!! Ihr könnt Euch das Geplatsche und Geschlürfe Nicht vorstellen.


In so einer Nacht hatte der Plumpsgott den Wallerbiss. Vielleicht hälst du mal ausschau nach einem freiwilligen zur weiteren abendgestaltujg


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das wäre mal was, aber ich schätze gegen die weiße Fliegenflut kann ich nicht anstinken!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Hab heute geangelt bis die Pose anfing zu leuchten (ein Kunstwerk hier in Rostock)



Diese riesige Pose fand ich neulich schon geil aber dass sie auch noch leuchtet - WOW! 
Hast du irgendeinen Link bezüglich dieses Kunstwerkes? Das möchte ich mir gerne einmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353678



Ein wirklich interessantes Patent,
können damit auch "Fallbisse" angezeigt werden?


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein wirklich interessantes Patent,
> können damit auch "Fallbisse" angezeigt werden?


Wenn du das ganze Sachte unter Spannung bringst bestimmt. Der Aal eben hat den Mardon (Nachbau aus dem Hause @Hecht100+ eines obskuren Bissanzeigers) umgerissen, ich muss wohl noch die Schrauben nachziehen, aber deutlich war der Impuls ^^


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri ins Zwergenland! 69? Da kann ich nicht mithalten, meiner ist mit 53 gerade mal maßig.
> Hier gehts es übrigens gerade richtig ab! Fliegenschlupf!!! Ihr könnt Euch das Geplatsche und Geschlürfe Nicht vorstellen.


Oh doch, wir Oberpfälzer kennen das zu gut. Halte mal ausschau nach de Waller 
 Da geht heut noch was.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wenn ne Straßenlaterne in der Nähe ist sammel dir paar  Eintagsfliegen zusammen und ab in ein  Netz,wirst sehen dann musst nicht lange warten.
Anderer Seits wenn sie so fliegen wird die nächsten Tage wenig gehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir tut sich seit dem Beginn des Schlupfes nichts mehr. Ich werde noch bis Mitternacht bleiben und dann meinen laut schnarchenden Ferdi wecken und den Heimweg antreten.


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese riesige Pose fand ich neulich schon geil aber dass sie auch noch leuchtet - WOW!
> Hast du irgendeinen Link bezüglich dieses Kunstwerkes? Das möchte ich mir gerne einmal genauer anschauen.



Einen Link habe ich leider nicht - die „Pose” wurde 2014 von der Künstlerin Barbara Wille geschaffen und im neuen „Petriviertel” in Rostock installiert (zusammen mit weiteren, nicht Angel-relevanten Kunstwerken).
Die Pose leuchtet nicht konstant, sondern mit schwankender Helligkeit. Mir gefällt sie, es gibt aber auch feinsinnige Angler-Boardies, die sie „komplett daneben” finden.


----------



## geomas

@Mescalero - ach, Mist, hoffentlich ist Dein Mobil wieder fit (und Du bleibst nicht auf den Kosten sitzen).

@Professor Tinca - mannmannmann, das läuft ja bei Dir! Herzliches Petri zu den wunderschönen Dickköpfen!

@skyduck - danke für Deinen Bericht und Petri heil zu Deinen U20-Fängen! 
Die Legerlite 111 (und 112a) habe ich meist mit normalen Schwingspitzen benutzt (also mit weichen Gummis statt Winkelgummi) und kam damit bestens klar.
Ich habe jetzt leider keinen direkten Vergleich, habe aber noch deutlich weichere Swingtip-Ruten im Bestand. Also ich mag die 111.

@Wuemmehunter - Petri heil zu dem lang ersehnten Aal. Mögen demnächst größere Exemplare folgen!

@Jason und @Kochtopf - Glückwunsch zum Aal, bin schon gespannt auf Euren Bericht und die gesammelten Eindrücke von Eurer Angelsession!

@kuttenkarl - viel Erfolg morgen, der Stammtisch drückt Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason und @Kochtopf - Glückwunsch zum Aal, bin schon gespannt auf Euren Bericht und die gesammelten Eindrücke von Eurer Angelsession


Denke mal, dass ich abschneidern. Zumindest hab ich den Aal gekeschert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - die „Parabolix”-Rute hat sich wieder richtig gut gemacht. Gebaut wurde sie für die Angelei auf „Match-Karpfen” und F1-Hybride in den britischen Commercials, aber auch kleine teutonische Weißfische lassen sich hervorragend damit beangeln.

Habe heute ne unsittlich einfache Montage geknüpft - die ist allerdings recht drallanfällig:







Als Vorfach nutzte ich zunächste ein auf etwa 35cm gekürztes „Brassen”-Fertigvorfach von Gamakatsu (14er LS1810 an 0,12er), später wechselte ich auf ein auf etwa 50cm gekürztes Brassenvorfach (wie zuvor, nur 12er LS1810 an 0,14er).


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Einen Link habe ich leider nicht - die „Pose” wurde 2014 von der Künstlerin Barbara Wille geschaffen und im neuen „Petriviertel” in Rostock installiert (zusammen mit weiteren, nicht Angel-relevanten Kunstwerken).
> Die Pose leuchtet nicht konstant, sondern mit schwankender Helligkeit. Mir gefällt sie, es gibt aber auch feinsinnige Angler-Boardies, die sie „komplett daneben” finden.



Vielen Dank! 

Über diese Schlagworte werde ich bestimmt etwas zur Riesenpose finden, ein paar weitere gute Bilder mit Sicherheit.

Bezüglich des feinsinnigen Geschmacks, wie wäre es denn mit einem ähnlich ikonisch anmutenden Big S Wobbler?
Als funky Discokugel designt - angeleuchtet & rotierend.


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Über diese Schlagworte werde ich bestimmt etwas zur Riesenpose finden, ein paar weitere gute Bilder mit Sicherheit.
> 
> Bezüglich des feinsinnigen Geschmacks, wie wäre es denn mit einem ähnlich ikonisch anmutenden Big S Wobbler?
> Als funky Discokugel designt - angeleuchtet & rotierend.



Das wäre dann vielleicht was für Köln?


----------



## Andal

In Köln hängen sie eher eine rosafarbene Sandra an eine Brücke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> In Köln hängen sie eher eine rosafarbene Sandra an eine Brücke.


Oder den reel eel


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Das wäre dann vielleicht was für Köln?



Am Rhein wird der große Don Rosetti eine gigantische pinke Gummimade installieren,
vibrierend statt rotierend.


----------



## Jason

Für mich war es eine Nullnummer. Aber Sir Alex hatte einen guten Tag, äh.... Nacht. Einen schönen Aal und zur späteren Stunde noch einen Hechte, ca 60cm. 
Mein Wurm an der Festbleimontage wurde nicht mal angerührt. Und an den Pellets vergnügten sich nur die Rotaugen und "Rotfedern". Also komm ich zu den Entschluss: An den Teichen gibt es keine Schleien. 
Aber aufgeben ist auch keine Option. Ich hab noch 2 Wochen Urlaub, Österreich ist gestrichen und deshalb probiere ich es weiter. .

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin vollgefressen, Kartoffelsalat mit Schaschlikspieße  schaff es gerade noch auf die Couch, allen die an den Swim kommen wünsche ich PETRI


Auf der Couch fängt man aber keine Fische,,,,,,


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Auf der Couch fängt man aber keine Fische,,,,,,


Wenn DU wüsstest  ich sach nur Gabel-Rollmöpse direkt aus dem Glas


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal ordentlich gepennt , dann beim Frühstück den gestrigen Abend Revue passieren lassen. Mein Plan, große Friedfische mit der Feederrute bei Dunkelheit zu fangen, ist leider nicht aufgegangen. Nach dem Fliegenschlupf hat sich nichts mehr getan. Gegen dieses Futterüberangebot hat man definitiv keine Chance. Alles was Flossen hat, kommt an die Oberfläche und schlürft sich was rein. Hatte das vor zwei Jahren mal bei Tageslicht. Da kamen selbst Aale hoch, um Fliegen zu fressen. (siehe Foto).
Ansonstenhatte ich mein neues Korum 3-Bein im Ersteinsatz und bin ausgesprochen zufrieden mit dem wirklich stabil gebauten Teil. Die Korum Knicklichter inklusive der Feederspitzenbefestigung haben sich ebenfalls bewährt, wobei es bei Dunkelheit sehr anstrengend ist, sich ständig auf die Rutenspitzen zu konzentrieren. Nächstes Mal werde ich wahrscheinlich meine Delkims an den Rutenhalter schrauben.
@Jason: So schnell solltest Du die Schleien-FLinte nicht ins Korn werfen. Nur weil sie nicht beissen, bedeutet das nicht, dass es keine im Teich gibt. Das wird schon noch.
@all: Allen, die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich viel Erfolg!


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn DU wüsstest  ich sach nur Gabel-Rollmöpse direkt aus dem Glas


Auf welchen Köder denn.......


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Auf welchen Köder denn.......


Faulenzer Methode !


----------



## Kochtopf

Guten Morgen Gang,
Es war ein lauschiger Abend mit Jason und großen Mengen an Gänsekot. Scheinbar hatten wir an ihrem Schlafplatz aufgebaut, was die kleinen Kerlchen nicht gestört hat.
Besonders @Jason schickt sich an, legitimer Gösselvaternachfolger für @phiranhia zu werden.


Ich rätsel über meinen Fangerfolg und habe ein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber meines Gastgebers und konnte im Nachgangein, zwei Gründe festmachen, wieso es mit der Schleie nicht geklappt hat. Auf so nebensächlichkeiten wie angeln im Mittelwasser oder dem sturen festhalten an einem imaginären Zielfisch den der Integrationsdorfbewohner gesehen haben soll will ich garnicht eingehen, denn viel gravierender waren

Er hat mir den besseren Platz überlassen
und, weitaus gravierender, er trug _keine Kopfbedeckung!_

Ich hatte meine Schiebermütze am Freitag im Büro vergessen (bestimmt hat die Reinigungskraft unausprechliche Dinge mit ihr angestellt) und hatte Glück, das ein Sankt-Koch Gedächtnisbilligcamouflagekopftuch noch in meinem Auto war (dies wurde als notbehelf gekauft als wir mit unserer Kleinen im Rasti Land waren und der Lorenz unbarmherzig vom Himmel brannte), so konnte ich mit halbwegs angemessen (hust) bedecktem Haupt der Fischwaid frönen.
Der Teich ist ein Kleinod, unser Jason kann sich glücklich schätzen ihn beangeln zu dürfen. Vielen Dank für den spontanen Trip und die Bratwürste lieber Jason, ich freu mich auf Wiederholung


----------



## hanzz

Einen guten Morgen wünsche ich

Tolle Strecke mal wieder @Professor Tinca

@Wuemmehunter
Petri zum Aal
2 Würstchen ist doch eine gute Quote

@Jason und @Kochtopf
Ein schönes geselliges Angeln
Petri auch euch

Und natürlich an alle die noch draußen waren.

Hoffe ich krieg die Tage meinen Arsch endlich hoch.
Jetzt fängt die Zeit für gute Barben an.
Schon erstaunlich wie es von einem auf den anderen Tag ins herbstliche schwankt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Moin an alle die dem schönsten Hobby der Welt nachgehen. 
@geomas hat hier eine Montage eingestellt und weil ich selbst gerne experimentierte stell ich mal eine einfache aber sehr haltbare und sensieble Variante der Seitenarmmontage für schwere Futterkörbe 120gr+ vor die man zudem noch 60 Meter oder mehr werfen muss. 
Ich war es leid Körbe beim Wurf zu verlieren. 
Egal ob Durchlauf oder Schlaufenmontage, die Belastung ging immer auf den Knoten und so knallte es dann irgendwann wieder und der Korb flog allein in den Strom. 
So kam ich dann auf diese Idee. 





Gebraucht wird ein kleiner Rig Ring wie man sie beim Karpfen angeln verwendet. 
An diesen wird der Seitenarm geknüpft an dessen Ende noch ein Karabienerwirbel kommt an den man den Futterkorb eihängt. 
Ein Stückchen feedergum findet seinen Platz ebenfalls in dem Ring. 
Dieses dient als Abstandhalter damit die Montage nicht vertüdelt. 
Darauf achten das dass feedergum etwas länger ist als der Seitenarm an dem der Korb hängt. 
Das Vorfach wird einfach am Ende des feedergum eingeschlauft. 
Ein einfacher überhandknoten am Ende des gums ist dafür gedacht. 
Am Wasser braucht man nur noch die Hauptschnur mit dem Ring verbinden, fertig. 
Nun lassen sich die schweren Körbe mit dem cw Wert einer Hauswand gefahrlos auf Weite bringen ohne das es knallt.


----------



## Tobias85

Puh, Fänger über Fänger, Fische über Fische! Ich werfe einfach mal ein Petri Heil in den Gesamt-Ükel!

Sehr schade @Jason, dass es mit der Schleie nicht geklappt hat. Ich würde wohl - wie jemand die Tage schonmal vorgeschlagen hat - einen schleienverdächtigen Platz über ne Woche ganz dezent anfüttern und dann dort nochmal mein Glück versuchen.

@skyduck: Was für ein Fiutter hast du denn da im Eimer auf dem Foto? Das sieht ja fast schon aus, wie ein fest gekneteter Brotteig...

Ich selber habe nicht viel zu vermelden. Gestern Nachmittag war ich mit dem Rad unterwegs und habe die Lage am Hausbach begutachtet. Obwohl letzte Woche ja erst das ganze Schwemmgut entfernt worden war, hatte sich inzwischen schon wieder einiges gesammelt. Aber zum Angeln ist noch genug Platz, ein schöner 35-40er Döbel (oder Aland) drehte auch seine Runden im derzeit leicht angetrübten Wasser. Da sollte ich später oder die Tage unbedingt noch einmal hin! Einen Moment später hatte ich dann das Glück, dass ein Common Kingfisher angesaust kam und sich für etwa 10 Sekunden auf einer Betonkante niederließ. Es ist jetzt das dritte mal in 20 Jahren Angelei, dass ich einen dieser fliegenden Brillianten sehen durfte, bisher aber immer nur im Vorbeiflug. Traumhaft.

Gestern Abend gings dann mit meinem Angelbuddy an den großen Bach. Schleie und Giebel waren meine Zielfische, Vorher war ich nochmal kurz im Knochenwald und wollte in den ausgespülten Kurven mit Brotflocke und Mais einen Döbel erhaschen, aber da gabs wieder nur Fehlbisse. Ein winziger Döbel hat sich ein ganzes Maiskorn einverleibt, das kaum in sein Maul passte. Ich gehe immer mehr davon aus, dass meine ganzen Fehlbisse mit der Pickerrute von eben solchen Kleinfischen ausgelöst werden. Die großen scheinen dort derzeit nicht oder vertreten zu sein.

Dann gings weiter zum eigentlichen Angelplatz. Leider hatte auch hier das Hochwasser merkliche Spuren hinterlassen: 






Das ganze Kraut muss sich wohl auf der anderen Kanalseite angestaut haben und bei sinkendem Wasserstand wurde es wohl als kompakter Block unterm Kanal durchgetrieben und blieb dann auf unserer Seite hängen. Hinten am Ende des Beckens hatte sich auch massig Kraut festgesetzt. In Kombination mit dem ganzes sowieso vorhandenen Kraut ar also nur sehr eingeschränktes Angeln möglich und gefangen haben wir auch nichts auf Tauwurm. Denke ich werde den Bach jetzt erstmal links liegen lassen, bis der Herbst das ganze Kraut weggeräumt hat und ich mit Leber wieder selektiv auf Döbel gehen kann.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Deinen Bericht, lieber @Tobias85 - schade, daß die Bedingungen so sind wie sie sind. 
Was für Alternativen (vom „Knochenwald” abgesehen) hast Du jetzt als Gewässer?


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Montage-Tipp, @feederbrassen ! Habe mich sogleich am Nachbauen versucht: braucht man für das mir fremde Feedergum-Zeugs einen speziellen Knoten? 
Und nutzt Du diese Montage auch für die leichtere Feederei oder nur für die ganz schweren Körbe?


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Was für Alternativen (vom „Knochenwald” abgesehen) hast Du jetzt als Gewässer?



An Alternativen mangelt es zum Glück nicht. Ich habe noch diverse, recht unterschiedliche Baggerseen, den Mittellandkanal und eben meinen Hausbach, der ja zumindest noch beangelbar ist. Aber auch hier muss ich sehen, dass ich Kleinfischsichere Köder verwende. Brot zuppeln sie ja ab, Wurm birgt immer Barsch-Schluck-Gefahr und Tulip wollten die großen hier ja nicht.


----------



## geomas

Natürlich auch Petri heil den Aalbändigern an Wümme und dem kleinen Teich und auch Jason zu den Plötz und Rotfedern auf Pellet (?).
Danke für Eure Berichte. @Jason - sind die beiden anderen, kleineren Teiche vielleicht eine bessere Wahl in Sachen Tinca? Vielleicht kannst Du Informationsquellen im Dorf diskret anzapfen - den Schäfer zum Beispiel?
@Kochtopf - hoffentlich bekommst Du Deine Mütze in tragbarem Zustand wieder.
@Wuemmehunter - Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Ersteinsatz des neuen Stativs - hast Du Dir das große Korum River-Dreibein geholt? Und : passen die normalen Mini-3mm-Knicklichter in den Korum-Halter oder nur die Korum-eigenen?


----------



## phirania

Auch von mir ein recht herzliches Petri an Alle Fänger hier.
Leider bin ich gestern mal wieder Schneider geblieben.
Und das Wetter ist hier heute auch recht Herbstlich geworden so mach ich mir keine große Hofnung für den heutigen Tag....
Also Allen die es heute noch in die Natur schaffen lasst die Seele baumeln und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter - hast Du Dir das große Korum River-Dreibein geholt?


Das kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht sagen. Eingeschoben ist es schon ziemlich kompakt.
In die Halterunng dürften normale Knicklicher nur mit grober Gewalt reingehen. Die Korum-Knicklichter haben aber den  oeteil, dass Sie vergleichsweise dezent leuchten und nicht so grell leuchten.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein schallendes Petri! in die Runde. Es ist schon der Wahnsinn, was hier los ist - man kommt kaum mit dem Lesen hinterher, sobald man mal für einen halben Tag nicht online ist. Jaja, Nachlässigkeit wird umgehend bestraft...

Ich werde trotz instabiler Wetterlage nochmal an den Döbelbach (der offiziell ein Salmonidenbach ist) pilgern. Egal ob was beißt oder nicht. Fette Barben in einem Meter Tiefe im glasklaren Wasser, die schlauen Döbel mit ihrem ausgestreckten Mittelfinger, Elritzen und andere Kleinfische und die sporadische Forelle - alles ist besser als der schönste Zoo. Eisvogel nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> und auch Jason zu den Plötz und Rotfedern auf Pellet (?).


El Potto hat eine Rotfeder gefangen. Da sind wir uns einig. Und die haben die Nacht über an den Pellets genagt. Die waren nach einer Zeit rund genagt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht sagen. Eingeschoben ist es schon ziemlich kompakt.
> In die Halterunng dürften normale Knicklicher nur mit grober Gewalt reingehen. Die Korum-Knicklichter haben aber den  oeteil, dass Sie vergleichsweise dezent leuchten und nicht so grell leuchten.



Es bäte sich sonst auch die Möglichkeit, die dünnen 3mm-Knickis zu kaufen und mit ein paar Wicklungen Klebeband passend für den Halter zu machen. Wenn man das eh nur 10x im Jahr braucht, dann hält sich der Aufwand ja auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, was gestern nicht geklappt hat (der Fang größerer Friedfische), funktioniert heute wieder. Nach einigen lütten Güstern hier ein 53er Brassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll Stephan.   
Petri Heil zum Brachsen.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri an alle die am Wasser waren!
Mal sehen, ob ich es heute wenigstens für ein paar Stunden an den Kanal schaffe. Kommt ein bisschen darauf an wann meine bessere Hälfte mit dem fahrbaren Untersatz zurück ist. 
Wenn, dann werde i ch woll auf die leichte Grundangelei zurückgreifen müssen. Hier windet es nicht schlecht und damit fällt die geliebte feine Angehen mit der Pose eher flach.
@geomas  So ähnlich habe ich das letztens auch probiert (Dropschot am Schlaufenende). Sehr praktisch und einfach, aber wie Du schon sagtest: viel Drall. Ich werde dann wohl wieder auf den Klassiker zurückgreifen. Eine 5er Murmel am frei laufenden Seitenarm


----------



## kuttenkarl

so, zurück vom angeln. Um 6Uhr15 angefangen. Erste Wurf mit einer leichten alten Sportex Feederrute, peng Spitze verabschiedet sich. Die Rute war seinem Vorbesitzer im vorderen Teil gebrochen und er wollte sie wegschmeißen. Habe den Bruch begradigt und eine neue Feederspitze eingeschliffen. Ob das nicht funktioniert muß ich nochmal ausprobieren. Naja Abu Ledgerlite 112 ausgepackt und mit einer Ambidex Super verpaart. 0,18 Stroft GTM als Hauptschnur und 0,16 Vorfach mit 8Haken. Drennan Plastik Futterkorb, Maden und Mais als Köder. FFF Gefangen habe ich 10 Augenrot zwischen 18 und 22cm, 1 Schleie von 42cm. Die Schwingspitze war eine handelsübliche von Middy. Für unseren See war das ein gutes Ergebnis und hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Gang,
> Es war ein lauschiger Abend mit Jason und großen Mengen an Gänsekot. Scheinbar hatten wir an ihrem Schlafplatz aufgebaut, was die kleinen Kerlchen nicht gestört hat.
> Besonders @Jason schickt sich an, legitimer Gösselvaternachfolger für @phiranhia zu werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 353708
> 
> Ich rätsel über meinen Fangerfolg und habe ein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber meines Gastgebers und konnte im Nachgangein, zwei Gründe festmachen, wieso es mit der Schleie nicht geklappt hat. Auf so nebensächlichkeiten wie angeln im Mittelwasser oder dem sturen festhalten an einem imaginären Zielfisch den der Integrationsdorfbewohner gesehen haben soll will ich garnicht eingehen, denn viel gravierender waren
> 
> Er hat mir den besseren Platz überlassen
> und, weitaus gravierender, er trug _keine Kopfbedeckung!_
> 
> Ich hatte meine Schiebermütze am Freitag im Büro vergessen (bestimmt hat die Reinigungskraft unausprechliche Dinge mit ihr angestellt) und hatte Glück, das ein Sankt-Koch Gedächtnisbilligcamouflagekopftuch noch in meinem Auto war (dies wurde als notbehelf gekauft als wir mit unserer Kleinen im Rasti Land waren und der Lorenz unbarmherzig vom Himmel brannte), so konnte ich mit halbwegs angemessen (hust) bedecktem Haupt der Fischwaid frönen.
> Der Teich ist ein Kleinod, unser Jason kann sich glücklich schätzen ihn beangeln zu dürfen. Vielen Dank für den spontanen Trip und die Bratwürste lieber Jason, ich freu mich auf Wiederholung


Ohne eine angemessene Kopfbedeckung zu gehen ist auch ein schrecklicher Faux Pas.


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, was gestern nicht geklappt hat (der Fang größerer Friedfische), funktioniert heute wieder. Nach einigen lütten Güstern hier ein 53er Brassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353720


Darum bleibe im Lande deiner Väter und nähre dich reichlich!


----------



## Kochtopf

#korum starlite

Gibt bei Ali einen deutlich günstigeren Nachbau der auch mit Standardminiknickis funzt. @öfföff hatte mal in grauer Vorzeit über seine Probleme mit den Holdern und normalen Miniknickis in epischer Breite berichtet


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Gestern lief es mal wieder.... so eher gruselig... .
Es war windig und fast frei von Fisch, aber eine winzige Grundel hat mich gerettet.
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag.. .


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #korum starlite
> 
> Gibt bei Ali einen deutlich günstigeren Nachbau der auch mit Standardminiknickis funzt. @öfföff hatte mal in grauer Vorzeit über seine Probleme mit den Holdern und normalen Miniknickis in epischer Breite berichtet



Das (@Fantastic Fishing  s Lamento) hatte ich im Hinterkopf. 
Knicki-Halter von Enterprise sind im Zulauf. Mal sehen.


----------



## Andal

Knicklichthalter? - Tesafilm!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #korum starlite
> 
> Gibt bei Ali einen deutlich günstigeren Nachbau der auch mit Standardminiknickis funzt. @öfföff hatte mal in grauer Vorzeit über seine Probleme mit den Holdern und normalen Miniknickis in epischer Breite berichtet


Kannst mir bitte nen Link schicken ? Ich brauch noch so ein teil


----------



## Andal

Aber Spitzenbeleuchtung ist ein gutes Stichwort. Meine sind jetzt nach bald 12 Jahren tatsächlich erloschen.





__





						betalights in Angelsport | eBay
					

betalights aus einer riesigen Auswahl an Angelsport finden. Tolle Angebote bei eBay!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Aber Spitzenbeleuchtung ist ein gutes Stichwort. Meine sind jetzt nach bald 12 Jahren tatsächlich erloschen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> betalights in Angelsport | eBay
> 
> 
> betalights aus einer riesigen Auswahl an Angelsport finden. Tolle Angebote bei eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de



Kommen diese ja eher feinen Betalights bei dir tatsächlich an die Rutenspitze
oder eher in eine passende Aussparung am Swinger oder Monkey Climber?


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Montage-Tipp, @feederbrassen ! Habe mich sogleich am Nachbauen versucht: braucht man für das mir fremde Feedergum-Zeugs einen speziellen Knoten?
> Und nutzt Du diese Montage auch für die leichtere Feederei oder nur für die ganz schweren Körbe?


Ein kleiner einfacher Grinner reicht. 
Fünf wicklungen und mit Spucke benetzen dann beide enden zusammen zuziehen. 
Zur Sicherheit Schmelze ich das kurze Ende was am Ring ist noch kurz an. 
Bis jetzt verwende ich die Montage so für schwere Körbe im Rhein. 
Sollte aber mit leichten 30 gr genau so gut funktionieren.


----------



## Tricast

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ein kleiner einfacher Grinner reicht.
> Fünf wicklungen und mit Spucke benetzen dann beide enden zusammen zuziehen.
> Zur Sicherheit Schmelze ich das kurze Ende was am Ring ist noch kurz an.
> Bis jetzt verwende ich die Montage so für schwere Körbe im Rhein.
> Sollte aber mit leichten 30 gr genau so gut funktionieren.



Hast Du auf der Rolle geflochtene Schnur? Oder warum nimmst Du Power Gum?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kommen diese ja eher feinen Betalights bei dir tatsächlich an die Rutenspitze
> oder eher in eine passende Aussparung am Swinger oder Monkey Climber?


Die packe ich mit passenden Haltern tatsächlich an die Rutenspitzen. Klar sind die bei weitem nicht so hell, wie Standard Knickis, aber mir reichen sie da aus. Vorteil: Sie fangen erst viel später an zu "tanzen" als die grellen Chemo-Teile. Für Posen und far out sind sie allerdings vollkommen unbrauchbar.

Teilweise kommen sie mir auch in die Bobbins als Sichthilfe.


----------



## Andal

...auf die Betas kam ich eigentlich nur deswegen, weil es für normale Knicklichter keine anständig funktionierenden Halterungen für die Zitterspitzen gab. In GB wohl, aber eben für die deutlich kleineren Betas, die auch besser zu Pickern, etc. passten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tricast schrieb:


> Hast Du auf der Rolle geflochtene Schnur? Oder warum nimmst Du Power Gum?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich Fische mit Mono, das Gum dient ansich nur als Abstandhalter.
Federt aber auch harte Kopfschläge von Barben und Co zuverlässig ab. 
Die Ruten für die schwere Stromfischerei sind recht hart. 
Müssen sie ja auch.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Knicklichthalter? - Tesafilm!


Mach ich not gedrungen auch so oder mit Heißkleber. 
Hab noch keinen Halter gefunden der auf die dünnen Kohlefasersppitzen passt.


----------



## Andal

Vor 20... 25 Jahren war es auch noch ein fürchterliches Gewürge, an die feinen englischen Gimmicks zu kommen. Die meisten britischen Shops hatten überhaupt keine Lust nach Deutschland zu versenden und der Versand kam teurer, als das Zeug selber. Bei uns lag der Standard noch bei "Opa Fritze's Plumpsangelei"...!

Heute ist es ja durchaus kein Problem mehr, sich mit feinen Spezereien einzudecken.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Die packe ich mit passenden Haltern tatsächlich an die Rutenspitzen. Klar sind die bei weitem nicht so hell, wie Standard Knickis, aber mir reichen sie da aus. Vorteil: Sie fangen erst viel später an zu "tanzen" als die grellen Chemo-Teile. Für Posen und far out sind sie allerdings vollkommen unbrauchbar.
> Teilweise kommen sie mir auch in die Bobbins als Sichthilfe.



Ich finde den Gedanken einer dauerhaften Beleuchtung ebenfalls ganz ansprechend.
Knicklichter besitzen nämlich die unangenehme Eigenschaft, dass deren Bestand immer genau dann leer ist wenn man welche braucht.

Mal schauen, aktuell baldowere ich an einem nachleuchtenden Drop-Off-Bissanzeiger.
Muss ich das Teil alle Stunde einmal anleuchten und kann es auf 4 oder 5 Metern noch gut erkennen, so wäre das ideal.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hab noch keinen Halter gefunden der auf die dünnen Kohlefasersppitzen passt.


Schau mal bei Drennan, ESP und Konsorten. Die haben auch Halterungen für feinste Zitterspitzen. Da passen dann aber nur die kleinsten Knickis rein. Für Spitzen reicht das aber aus.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mal schauen, aktuell baldowere ich an einem nachleuchtenden Drop-Off-Bissanzeiger.
> Muss ich das Teil alle Stunde einmal anleuchten und kann es auf 4 oder 5 Metern noch gut erkennen, so wäre das ideal.


Die ganze Nachleuchterei funktioniert viel besser, wenn man sie mit einem alten Fotoblitz auflädt. Das übertragt viel besser, als jede Taschenfunzel.


----------



## feederbrassen

Danke @Andal


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Danke @Andal


Bitte gerne geschehen.

Auf die Idee kam ich bei der Feuerwehr, wo ja alle Helme nachleuchtend sind. Die glimmten halt so halbwegs vor sich hin. Dann kam mal der Typ von der Lokalzeitung und hat Blitzlichtfotos gemacht. Plötzlich rannten die Kameraden herum, wie Stehlampen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

*GLOW IN THE DARK*

















Das fand ich als Kind schon klasse und bin diesbezüglich wohl auch Kind geblieben. 
Nur die Leuchtsterne über meinem Bett sind mittlerweile verschwunden...


----------



## Andal

Dieses "Glow in the dark" finde ich bei den Carpianern so toll. Alles in feinstem Camouflage - aber mit Aussparungen für Isotopenlichter, damit man es auch mal wiederfindet.


----------



## Andal

So sind ja auch getarnte Thermoskannen beim Nachtangeln enorm wichtig. Mit einer Flask von Tupperware wird man nie so viel Fische fangen, als wenn eine in "Camou" im Zelt steht. Isch schwör!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Die ganze Nachleuchterei funktioniert viel besser, wenn man sie mit einem alten Fotoblitz auflädt. Das übertragt viel besser, als jede Taschenfunzel.



Ich habe mir dafür extra eine kleine aber sehr helle LED-Taschenlampe gekauft, nicht teuer.
Der Akku ist sehr dauerhaft und somit könnte ich Lampe & Bissanzeiger stets im "Angelkoffer" haben.
Je nach Bedarf kann ich dann spontan entscheiden noch ein oder zwei Stündchen in die Dunkelheit hinein zu angeln.
Die Knickies wären dann sicherlich gerade wieder alle oder in einer anderen Tasche.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Blitzlicht. Ich las auch etwas von UV-Licht, welches das nachleuchtende Material sehr gut aufladen soll.
Vielleicht besorge ich mir einmal eine UV-Funzel von den Fliegenknotern.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dafür extra eine kleine aber sehr helle LED-Taschenlampe gekauft, nicht teuer.
> Der Akku ist sehr dauerhaft und somit könnte ich Lampe & Bissanzeiger stets im "Angelkoffer" haben.
> Je nach Bedarf kann ich dann spontan entscheiden noch ein oder zwei Stündchen in die Dunkelheit hinein zu angeln.
> Die Knickies wären dann sicherlich gerade wieder alle oder in einer anderen Tasche.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Blitzlicht. Ich las auch etwas von UV-Licht, welches das nachleuchtende Material sehr gut aufladen soll.
> Vielleicht besorge ich mir einmal eine UV-Funzel von den Fliegenknotern.


Ein physikalisch bewanderter Kumpel erklärte es mir mit Impuls und Dauer der Aufladung. Ich habe davon kein Wort verstanden. Aber es tut so tun.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ein physikalisch bewanderter Kumpel erklärte es mir mit Impuls und Dauer der Aufladung. Ich habe davon kein Wort verstanden. Aber es tut so tun.



Lass mich raten?


----------



## Andal

Mit Mathe und theoretischer Physik stehe ich schon mein Leben lang auf Kriegsfuß. Das kann mir einpauken, wer will, es ist vergebens.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> ...theoretischer Physik...



Meine Versuchsskizzen waren legendär!

Wenn ich schon die Aufgaben nicht lösen konnte, so wollte ich doch wenigstens mit detaillierten Skizzen glänzen.
Trotzdem gab es für die Skizze nie mehr als einen Punkt, vergaß man sie allerdings gab es keinen Punkt. 

Meinen Ars...h hat am Ende des Schuljahres dann ein Referat über Wellenkraftwerke gerettet...


----------



## Jason

Wem kommt der Ort hier bekannt vor? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





War mit meiner Frau spazieren. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Meine Mittlere Reife habe ich mit Deutsch gerettet. Meine mathematischen Leistungen waren nicht messbar. Zwei Konferenzen und ich bekam auch das Zeugnis, dass ich dann mein Leben lang nicht mehr vorzeigen musste.


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Wem kommt der Ort hier bekannt vor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353741
> 
> War mit meiner Frau spazieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353742
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gieselwerder!   

Was spricht der Mario?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Meine mathematischen Leistungen waren nicht messbar.



Die Mathematik tangierte dich also eher peripher, um es einmal in der Sprache der Mathematiker auszudrücken.
Dein Endergebnis war dann quasi marginal.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Gieselwerder!
> 
> Was spricht der Mario?


Den haben wir nicht aufgesucht. Der hatte bestimmt viel zu tun in der Mittagszeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Wem kommt der Ort hier bekannt vor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353741
> 
> War mit meiner Frau spazieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353742
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mein Schlafplatz  Hoffe diesesmal musstest du keinen Reifen wechseln!



Andal schrieb:


> Ein physikalisch bewanderter Kumpel erklärte es mir mit Impuls und Dauer der Aufladung. Ich habe davon kein Wort verstanden. Aber es tut so tun.



So ähnlich. Ist die Lichtquelle doppelt so stark/intensiv, dann läd sich das Leuchtzeug auch doppelt so schnell auf bzw. bei gleicher Aufladedauer läd es sich dann entsprechend stärker auf. Und Blitzlicht ist halt extremst intensiv.  Hab hier aber auch ne LED-Taschenlampe, die brennt dir aus höchster Stufe die Netzhaut weg. Damit lässt sich sowas auch erstklassig aufladen.

@Wuemmehunter, @kuttenkarl und @rhinefisher (auchc Gtrundel ist Fisch!): Euch ein herzliches Petri


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Knicklichthalter? - Tesafilm!


Damit bzw. mit Isolierband habe ich mir gerade beim Feedern auch häufig geholfen. Allerdings werden solche Lösungen auch ganz schnell zu Schnurfängern. Wenn das bei Dunkelheit der Fall ist, kann man schon mall den Kinski kriegen. Die gestern erstmals benutzten Korumteile sind zwar mit Blick auf die Stückkosten deutlich teurer als normale Knicklichter, aber sie bilden eben eine perfekte Systemlösung, die auch wieder demontierbar ist. Und die dünnen Knicklichter sitzen reel stramm in den Schläuchen, so dass auch Gewaltwürfen keine Verselbstständigung der Lichter zu befürchten ist. Ich werd mir jedenfalls noch mal ein, zwei Packungen ordern.


----------



## Andal

Eine sehr geniale Verbindung von Beta und feiner Feederspitze sah ich mal in einer Zeitschrift. Beide mit Epoxi kantenlos zusammengefügt. Nachteil: wenn nach Jahren das Licht ausgeht, kann man die Spitze wohl wegwerfen.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Schlafplatz  Hoffe diesesmal musstest du keinen Reifen wechseln!


Reifen wechsel ich nur für dich. Alle anderen müssen zusehen wie sie klar kommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Nachteil: wenn nach Jahren das Licht ausgeht, kann man die Spitze wohl wegwerfen.



Klingt eher wie ne Firmenpleite.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Klingt eher wie ne Firmenpleite.


Das war schon genial gemacht. Aber halt auch recht endgültig.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> @skyduck - danke für Deinen Bericht und Petri heil zu Deinen U20-Fängen!
> Die Legerlite 111 (und 112a) habe ich meist mit normalen Schwingspitzen benutzt (also mit weichen Gummis statt Winkelgummi) und kam damit bestens klar.
> Ich habe jetzt leider keinen direkten Vergleich, habe aber noch deutlich weichere Swingtip-Ruten im Bestand. Also ich mag die 111.



Ja ich denke mit einfacher kleiner Swingtip und Gummi würde es  auch super funktionieren, da ich aber in leichter Strömung fische klappt das bei mir nicht. Ich hatte jetzt eine swingtip mit Gewicht dran und Ventil- Gummischlauch  aber wenn das Gewicht ganz unten ist schlägt das beim weiten Wurf immer zurück und ist auch nicht sehr zielgenau. Steifes Winkelgummi ist da wahrscheinlich auch suboptimal, deswegen dachte ich an diese Nylondinger. die habe ich bereits an der auch sehr weichen Ehmanns dran und die kommen meinen Wurfstil sehr entgegen und reichen für meine Strömung trotzdem aus. Zu weich finde ich die Abu Legerlite auch gar nicht, genau sowas habe ich ja gesucht, aber sie wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich für schwere oder steife swingtips entwickelt worden sein


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Puh, Fänger über Fänger, Fische über Fische! Ich werfe einfach mal ein Petri Heil in den Gesamt-Ükel!
> 
> 
> @skyduck: Was für ein Fiutter hast du denn da im Eimer auf dem Foto? Das sieht ja fast schon aus, wie ein fest gekneteter Brotteig...



Für Strömung nehme ich immer irgend ein billig Futter, mische das mit Castern, Zuckerrübensaft, Vanillearoma und fein gechrushten Bolies. Ich mische das immer schon den Abend vorher an und arbeite das gut durch. Wird dann allein durch den Zuckerrübensaft recht teigig. Da ich auf ,für swingtip, relativ weite Distanz fische kann man die Dinger besser schießen und ich bin der Meinung sie sinken schneller ab und kommen auch auf jeden Fall heil am Grund an. Wenn ich das Futter immer so schnell zerfallend mache wie es oft empfohlen wird, habe ich oft das Gefühl es geht mehr direkt mit der Strömung weg als überhaupt auf dem Platz ankommt.


----------



## Andal

Im Fluss ist es allemal nicht falsch, wenn sich die Ballen langsam und auf dem Grund auflösen, als utopische Wolken zu bilden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Reifen wechsel ich nur für dich. Alle anderen müssen zusehen wie sie klar kommen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das wird deine Frau sehr gerne hören


----------



## Andal

# Schwangerschaft ... die x-te!

Diesmal geht es um eine Zitterspitzrute. Schließlich wird es wieder kühler und mich treibt dann die Barbe wieder an. Von lang und schwer bis leicht und zierlich ist eigentlich alles vorhanden. Nur dazwischen, in meiner bevorzugten Länge von 10 ft. fehlt noch was.

Gebt meinem Affen mal etwas Zucker. Gesucht wird eine eher leichte Feederrute mit 10 ft. und einem WG irgendwo zwischen 50 gr. und 100 gr. maximal. Sie sollte am besten filigran aussehen, einen Korkgriff haben, oder wenigstens hübsche EVA Teile aufweisen. Wechselspitzen können, müssen aber nicht sein - ich komme auch mit einer fixen Zitterspitze sehr gut aus. Weit muss nicht geworfen werden, denn für diese Fälle habe ich.

Also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für praktisch alle Bedingungen.


----------



## Tobias85

skyduck schrieb:


> Zuckerrübensaft,



Ah, daher so klebrig-teigig...aber der löst sich im Wasser ja gut...



Andal schrieb:


> eine eher leichte Feederrute mit 10 ft. und einem WG irgendwo zwischen 50 gr. und 100 gr. maximal



Auf die Antworten bin ich gespannt, den mit einer fast identischen Anfrage wollte ich euch die Tage auch belästigen. In dem Bereich fehlt mir auch noch was.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Das war schon genial gemacht. Aber halt auch recht endgültig.


Naja wie viele Zitterspitzen, die man ausschließlich nachts benutzt hat man nach 15 Jahren noch übrig? Ich behaupte nicht allzuviele


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja wie viele Zitterspitzen, die man ausschließlich nachts benutzt hat man nach 15 Jahren noch übrig? Ich behaupte nicht allzuviele


Diese wahrscheinlich garantiert. Die Tücke des Objektes sollte sie überleben lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Diese wahrscheinlich garantiert. Die Tücke des Objektes sollte sie überleben lassen.


Ja abe dann ist es kein Grund mit dem Verlust nach dem Ende der Leuchtkraft zu hadern


----------



## Mescalero

So, wieder zurück. Das war genau nach meinem Geschmack! Kein Regen, keine Abrisse oder Tüddel, kein Publikum. Dafür Eisvögel mit Knickis auf den Rücken geschnallt, introvertierte Barben in allen Größen, Zillionen Minis und Micros und viele viele Döbel.
Auf meine unükelige Methode gehe ich nicht weiter ein (Fliege) aber ich konnte viele Plötzen und Döbel landen, v.a. am Anfang. Fast jeder Wurf brachte einen Fisch, dann ließ es deutlich nach; interessanterweise nahmen die Bisse so ab wie der Wind zunahm. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da gar keinen Zusammenhang aber auffällig wars schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.
Ich bin auch zurück vom See. War ein bisschen feedern.







Paar Brachsen hatten Interesse.
Setzkescherfoto.....


----------



## Tobias85

Petri euch beiden!


----------



## Kochtopf

@Andal korum Ambition feeder? 
- 90gr WG
- Korkgriff
- 10'
- du musst keine Niere für verkaufen


----------



## kuttenkarl

Andal,
 Maver Reality Feeder
-80gr WG
-3m
-Korkgriff
-73,01€
beim Matchangler-Shop Fiebig


----------



## rutilus69

Petri!
Bei mit hat es dann auch noch geklappt und ich bin wenigstens für 3 Stunden aus Wasser gekommen.  Der Wind war schon recht deutlich und es war gut,  dass ich mich auf die Picker und eine Zweite leichte Grundrule beschränkt habe. 
Viel los war allerdings nicht. Auf Made gab es nur ein paar Zupfen, auf Wurm war komplett tote Hose. Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine kleine Dose Mais dabei. Dannit ging dann doch noch ein bisschen was. Eine wunderschöne Rotfeder (die sich meinen fotografischen Bemühungen durch Flucht ins Wasser entzogen hat) und zwei schöne Plötzen, die größere von beiden fast genau 30 cm. 
Einen schönen Restsonntag euch allen!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Andal 
Browning Black Magic Bomb
80 Wg, Kork, 3,00 mtr, zweite Niere auch nicht.


----------



## Jason

Ja, ich war heute mit meiner Frau in Gieselwerder. Sie hat mich bei dem Griechen zum Essen eingeladen. Weiß gar nicht warum. Egal, es hat geschmeckt. Danach haben wir einen langen Spaziergang an der Weser gemacht. Zuerst sind wir zu der Pension, wo ihr genächtigt habt gegangen, hab ihr gezeigt, wo ich @Tobias85 geholfen habe den Reifen zu wechseln, dann ihr erzählt wo wir "geschnackt"  haben und viel zu lachen hatten. Danach sind wir runter zur Weser gelaufen und habe weiter erzählt wie das Ükeltreffen 2019 ablief. "Da unten an der Buhne saß @Andal und war am angeln".




"Und dort drüben auf der anderen Seite saß @Wuemmehunter und hat sich mit der Sonne angelegt. Danach musste er leider das Treffen abbrechen, weil es ihm nicht mehr gut ging". Sie bedauerte das sehr und sagte nur: Da ist der Herr so weit angereist, und dann so was. Dann zeigte ich ihr den Brückenpfeiler wo am Sonntag Tobi zum angeln saß und ich mit @Nordlichtangler die Shakespeare Gespräche geführt habe. Dann hab ich ihr gezeigt, wo @Minimax an der Treppe saß und einige Fischarten gefangen hat, mit denen er vorher noch keine Bekanntschaft hatte. (Ich hoffe, ich habe das noch richtig in Erinnerung). 
Wir liefen noch einige Zeit Flussabwärts und ich muss sagen, der Wasserstand ist zwar niedrig aber nicht dramatisch. Die Weser ist momentan gut zu beangeln. Fische waren auch einige am steigen. Waren auch Größere dabei, die Rabatz gemacht haben. Hab noch 2 Wochen Urlaub und überlege ernsthaft mal unseren @MS aus G anzufunken für einen Ansitz. Nach Gieselwerder brauche ich 30 Minuten. Also kein Ding. 
Die Teiche sind natürlich auch nochmal dran. Aber diesmal ohne Zielfisch. Einfach Willkürlich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Sie hat mich bei dem Griechen zum Essen eingeladen. Weiß gar nicht warum.




Vielleicht Hochzeitstag oder sowas in der Art?
Frauen merken sich solche Dinge genau.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht Hochzeitstag oder sowas in der Art?
> Frauen merken sich solche Dinge genau.


Nein, den hatten wir doch im Juli. An dem Tag wollte ich doch mit @Kochtopf an die Fulle und sie hat mir den Wind aus den Segeln genommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.....
Woher ich soll das denn wissen wenn du es dir schon nicht merken kannst....


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso.....
> Woher ich soll das denn wissen wenn du es dir schon nicht merken kannst....


Du wirst alt. Darüber hab ich doch geschrieben.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu dem „Sack voll Brassen”, lieber Professore. Das lief ja bombig bei Dir.

Die Plötz sind echt schön, auch von der Färbung, lieber @rutilus69 - aber bei Dir darf man dies ja auch erwarten.

Glückwunsch auch an @Mescalero zur offenbar äußerst gelungenen Abendgestaltung!

@Wuemmehunter - Petri heil zum kernigen Brachsen und danke für Deine Hinweise in Sachen Starlite.

@kuttenkarl - Schade, daß die Sportex nicht mitspielte. Immerhin war auf die Legerlite Verlaß - also Petri heil zu Deinen Fängen!

@rhinefisher - Petri heil zur Entschneiderungsgrundel. Aber auch ohne dieses Fischlein hast Du offenbar schöne Stunden am Wasser gehabt.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich habe nach der Arbeit (dauerte länger als geplant) schnell den Feederchair gebuckelt und ab zum Fluß nebenan. 
Hat gut gebissen heute, trotz des niedrigen und weiter fallenden Pegels. Aber auch heute ließen sich nur die lütten Warnowbewohner blicken.
Auf Made, Caster, alte Pinkies und auch auf die gestern erwähnten Weich-Pellets gab es knapp 20 Plötz, ein paar Ükel, ne Güster und eine winzige und eine gut 30er Brasse. Die hintere Rutenablage funktioniert jetzt ganz gut für mich (mit dieser Rute - andere Ruten mit längerem/kürzeren Griff müssen noch probiert werden). Die supersimple Montage blieb ohne ernsthaften Tüdel. 

Die nächsten Tage soll das Wetter sehr wechselhaft werden, mal sehen, was sich draus machen läßt.


----------



## geomas

#betalights
#isotopes

Habe eben aus Interesse die Isotopes von Drennan bestellt (2 kleine Isotope plus ner Auswahl an Haltern mit verschiedenen Durchmessern sind in einer Packung). Die immer früher einsetzende Dämmerung/Dunkelheit geht mir gegen den Strich.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Andal korum Ambition feeder?
> - 90gr WG
> - Korkgriff
> - 10'
> - du musst keine Niere für verkaufen





kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Andal,
> Maver Reality Feeder
> -80gr WG
> -3m
> -Korkgriff
> -73,01€
> beim Matchangler-Shop Fiebig





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal
> Browning Black Magic Bomb
> 80 Wg, Kork, 3,00 mtr, zweite Niere auch nicht.


Prima.... das Schwarmwissen kommt auf!


----------



## geomas

^ die Maver Reality in 2,70m habe ich, der Prof hat sie meines Wissens ausgiebig gefischt, Xianeli hat sie ebenfalls, glaube ich. 
80g würde ich zumindest der 9ft-Variante nicht zutrauen. Vielleicht hat Gerd die 10ft-Ausführung und kann was dazu sagen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an @Mescalero, @Professor Tinca und @rutilus69. Und ein Dankeschön an @Jason für seinen Bericht vom Ausflug an die Weser. Jungs, im kommenden Jahr sollten wir uns unbedingt wieder irgendwo am Wasser treffen!
Insgesamt  war es trotz des Wetterwechsels ja wieder ein fischreiches Wochenende!
Für mich geht es heute nahtlos weiter. Der 80. Angeltag 2020 steht an. Da ich Ferdinand heute mit ins Büro nehmen muss fahren wir anschließend an die Leine. Gefischt wird auf alles, was auf Ükel-Metohden beißt.


----------



## Tricast

Dann wünsche ich Dir einen entspannten Feierabend an der Leine mit einem fischreichen Abend.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Für mich geht es heute nahtlos weiter. Der 80. Angeltag 2020 steht an. Da ich Ferdinand heute mit ins Büro nehmen muss fahren wir anschließend an die Leine. Gefischt wird auf alles, was auf Ükel-Metohden beißt.



Ich muss widermal deine lückenlose Protokolierung der Angeltage bewundern, für soviel Hingabe zum Hobby könnte ich mir rug mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden. 
Viel Erfolg heute mit Ferdi am Wasser.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@dawurzelsepp: Danke für die Blumen, Josef! Ist ein reiner Selbstzweck. Entstanden ist die Idee, ein Angeljahr jeweils in Buchform zu dokumentieren, weil ich einen Demenzfall in der Bekanntschaft hatte. Falls mich so ein Schicksal treffen sollte, möchte ich Erinnerungen in Griffweite haben. Zum anderen hat sich die vor allem montägliche Schreiberei als schöne Fingerübung herausgestellt, die mich leichter in die beruflichen Texte kommen lässt! Ich bin dann sozusagen warmgeschrieben.


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri an die tollen Fische des Wochenendes. 
Bei mir ging nichts. War zwar mal kurz am Wasser, aber leider ohne Erfolg. 

Eine Frage in die Runde. Ich hab hier schon das ein oder andere mal was von China/Alistippen gelesen. Um welche Modelle handelt es sich dabei denn? Die Auswahl ist ja gigantisch.


----------



## geomas

#chinastippe

Am einfachsten sucht man bei aliexpress nach "Carbon Telescopic Power Hand Pole Fishing Rod" und stöbert dann ein wenig rum.
Meine Modelle nennen sich „Ginner”, die habe ich aber nicht mehr gefunden. Typisch ist eine Art „Bändchen” vorne an der Spitze zum Befestigen der Montage. Auch eine kurze Teilung (etwa 64-72cm) ist typisch und eine seltsame Längenstaffelung (2,7 - 3,6 - 4,5 - 5,4 - 6,3m).
Richtig bedeutsame Unterschiede in der Fertigungsqualität würde ich von „Marke” zu „Marke” nicht erwarten.
Wenn Du einfach nur Spaß haben willst nimm die Rute mit dem coolsten/schrägsten Design. 
Und davon gibts nicht zu knapp beim Ali...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #chinastippe
> 
> Am einfachsten sucht man bei aliexpress nach "Carbon Telescopic Power Hand Pole Fishing Rod" und stöbert dann ein wenig rum.
> Meine Modelle nennen sich „Ginner”, die habe ich aber nicht mehr gefunden. Typisch ist eine Art „Bändchen” vorne an der Spitze zum Befestigen der Montage. Auch eine kurze Teilung (etwa 64-72cm) ist typisch und eine seltsame Längenstaffelung (2,7 - 3,6 - 4,5 - 5,4 - 6,3m).
> Richtig bedeutsame Unterschiede in der Fertigungsqualität würde ich von „Marke” zu „Marke” nicht erwarten.
> Wenn Du einfach nur Spaß haben willst nimm die Rute mit dem coolsten/schrägsten Design.
> Und davon gibts nicht zu knapp beim Ali...


Und Achtung: Die Chinesen addieren gerne die reinen Nettolängen der Tele-Teile. Da kommt dann automatisch mehr Länge zusammen, als die Dinger dann in der fischlichen Realität haben. Eine 3,6 m Rute kann dann plötzlich nur etwas über 3 m haben!


----------



## TobBok

Der Schleienansitz am MLK-Richtung Stichkanal Hildesheim hat am Wochenende leider mit Pose nur 3 Barsche mit 28, 34 und 37 cm ans Band gebracht.

Ich war nicht böse drum - ist die angenehme Sorte Beifang.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Der Schleienansatz am MLK-Richtung Stichkanal Hildesheim hat am Wochenende leider mit Pose nur 3 Barsche mit 28, 34 und 37 cm ans Band gebracht.
> 
> Ich war nicht böse drum - ist die angenehme Sorte Beifang.


Für so einen "Beifang" würde ich mir die Finger bis zur Achsel ablecken!!!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Für so einen "Beifang" würde ich mir die Finger bis zur Achsel ablecken!!!


Der Größte war so fett, der hat nich mal in die Grillzange gepasst....


----------



## Andal

Ich wollte sie ja gar nicht verspeisen, aber das Dreigestirn Rhein - Andal - und Barsche passen seit Jahren nicht zusammen. Wie verhext, aber ich fange in "meinem" Rhein einfach keine.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Ich wollte sie ja gar nicht verspeisen, aber das Dreigestirn Rhein - Andal - und Barsche passen seit Jahren nicht zusammen. Wie verhext, aber ich fange in "meinem" Rhein einfach keine.


Du hast bestimmt die falsche Angeltechnik.
Angel mal mitten im Rhein auf Schleien. Dann hast du bestimmt auch solche Brummer an der Schnur.
Musst nur mit der Einstellung hingehen: "Heute fang ich ne Tinca..." Und schon hängen die Percas.

Das patentierte "TobBok"-Konzept - ich sollte nen Buch schreiben:
"Warum Zielfischangeln für die Katz  und der Zanderwobbler eigentlich für Hechte designt ist!"


----------



## Andal

Frag nicht nach Sonnenschein, was ich im Rhein schon alles probiert habe. Aber ich werde hartnäckiger als das verfickte Karma sein!
Dick Walker brauchte auch über 40 Jahre, bis er seinen ersten Ü-3 lbs. Barsch erwischte. Was der konnte, kann ich auch!

Und danach kommt eine neue Aufgabe, denn es soll ja nicht langweilig werden.


----------



## Slappy

Wunderbar. Also einfach zuschlagen wenn mir was gefällt. Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger Glück


----------



## Mescalero

Genau! Die Ruten werden zwar manchmal sehr blumig z.B. als Karpfenrute beschrieben, sind aber immer dieselben, meine ich. Es gibt keine Unterschiede in der Action oder im Blank soweit ich das beurteilen kann und ich habe einige dieser Stippen. 
Wie geomas schrieb: einfach die passende Länge mit dem schönsten Design nehmen.


----------



## Andal

...und weil die Dinger wirklich sehr "zähelastisch" sind, muss man sich auch nicht vor derberen Montagen und mal einem Satzkarpfen fürchten. Für das kleine Geld halten die wirklich enorm was aus!

Meine kleine "Ginner 360" mit einer ganz einfachen Montage ist mir ein sehr treuer Begleiter geworden. Trägt beides nicht auf und so ein bisschen "stippeln" macht Laune!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Nachmittag, Jungs. Das Wetter sieht böse aus, aber die Ruten liegen. Zum Glück steht das Auto in Sichtweite, falls es anfängt zu plattern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, der erste lütte Plötz ist gefangen. Das Wetter ist leider sehr böse, streckenweise stürmisch und nass! Zum Glück steht mein Auto in Sichtweite und bietet mir Schutz!


----------



## geomas

Ferdi hatte sich ja bereits in Fluchtrichtung positioniert. Man mag sich fragen, ob ihn die Angelei wirklich interessiert...
Ich wünsch Euch - Wetter hin, Wetter her - noch einen schönen Angelnachmittag!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Ferdi hatte sich ja bereits in Fluchtrichtung positioniert. Man mag sich fragen, ob ihn die Angelei wirklich interessiert...
> Ich wünsch Euch - Wetter hin, Wetter her - noch einen schönen Angelnachmittag!


Ne, Angeln interessiert ihn Nicht wirklich! Er schätzt es, rumzustromern und sich am Proviant zu laben.


----------



## Andal

Der Ferdinand ist doch ein maximal ausgeglichener Hund. Wenn es dem reicht, wird er sich einfach zurückziehen und wenn sein Auto eh offen ist - alles kein Problem für ihn, oder!?


----------



## geomas

...heute Abend gehts wieder los zum Fluß nebenan, werde wohl ne andere, bislang nicht getestete Stelle probieren. Laut aber mit Regenschutz.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ...heute Abend gehts wieder los zum Fluß nebenan, werde wohl ne andere, bislang nicht getestete Stelle probieren. Laut aber mit Regenschutz.


"Er ließ schlagen einen Brucken, dass der Angler kunnt darunter ducken!"


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Für mich geht es heute nahtlos weiter. Der 80. Angeltag 2020 steht an.


Boah Watt  
Na mein Neid ist dir Gewiss, ich komme trotz 3 Wochen Urlaub gerade mal auf 7 Tage.


----------



## Mikesch

Ich kann in meinen "Aufzeichnungen" bis jetzt 19 Fangtage verzeichnen, plus ein paar Schneidertage.
Bin trotzdem zufrieden.
Geo u. Tinka haben doch jeder bestimmt schon über 100 , wenn nicht mehr.


PS: noch 122 Tage bis Weihnachten, oder?


----------



## Andal

Seit Mitte Juni war ich auch beinahe täglich am Fluss.


----------



## Mescalero

78 offizielle sind es bei mir, plus eine Handvoll oder zwei.


----------



## Andal

Mitzählen und Buch führen tu ich eh nicht. Ich geh halt, wenn es mich anzipft. In letzter Zeit vorwiegend am frühen Morgen, um der Tageshitze etwas zu entkommen und ganz und gar unükelig, meistens nur zum Spinnen. Da muss man einfach weniger dabei haben. Sollte sich jetzt dann der Altweibersommer/Herbst einstellen, wird auch wieder mehr angesessen. Das ist dann wieder entspannender. 

Und unzufrieden bin ich mit den Fängen auch nicht. Entweder wird es tatsächlich besser, oder ich kenne das Revier immer intensiver.


----------



## feederbrassen

Ich führe zwar kein Buch wie oft ich wann angeln geh aber dieses Jahr ist es leider seeehr überschaubar.


----------



## Andal

Nur ein Fischen geht mir schwer ab. Das gemeinsame Ükeln in Gieselwerder bei @MS aus G  war schon eine Nummer, auf die man sehr ungerne verzichten mag. Wenigstens konnten wir uns ja in Bremen, beim @Tricast und der Susanne auf der Messe sehen!

Bin zwar beim Angeln eher der Einzelgänger, aber so ein uninspiriertes Herumfischen, aber dafür um so intensivere Gespräche, das hat etwas, auf das man schwerlich verzichten kann, mag, sollte...!


----------



## Tikey0815

@Andal  Ich hadere, aber wär das nicht aus was für dich ? 3m 40g-120g Version
€ 23,16  51%OFF | OBEI Feeder angelrute teleskop spinning casting Reise Stange 3,0 3,3 3,6 m vara de pesca Karpfen Feeder 60-180g fuji pol
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B127K4


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> @Andal  Ich hadere, aber wär das nicht aus was für dich ? 3m 40g-120g Version
> € 23,16  51%OFF | OBEI Feeder angelrute teleskop spinning casting Reise Stange 3,0 3,3 3,6 m vara de pesca Karpfen Feeder 60-180g fuji pol
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B127K4


Also eine Telefeeder wollte ich nicht haben. Nicht das die schlecht sein müssten, aber eine 2-teilige Steckrute ist schon viel schmeichelnder fürs Auge.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Also eine Telefeeder wollte ich nicht haben. Nicht das die schlecht sein müssten, aber eine 2-teilige Steckrute ist schon viel schmeichelnder fürs Auge.


Stecklinge gibt es davon auch, ich geb zu, daran hab ich nicht gedacht weil ich gerade nach einer Tele ausschau halte.


----------



## Andal

Die Telefeeder sind weder schlecht, noch unpraktisch. Hatte mal eine von Browning, eine Ambition 360 bis 120 gr. - was sie nie geworfen hätte. Fürs Stillwasser, mal eben ideal. Bis ich sie mir von einem Wallerfischer hab abschwatzen lassen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Benötigte er ne neue Köderfischrute ?


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Benötigte er ne neue Köderfischrute ?


Jepp. Und zwar was kompaktes.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Entstanden ist die Idee, ein Angeljahr jeweils in Buchform zu dokumentieren, weil ich einen Demenzfall in der Bekanntschaft hatte.


Das , finde ich, ist eine geniale Idee. Seine Angelmemoiren schriftlich niederzulegen find ich eine gute Sache. Mein Vater war auch an Demenz erkrankt und ich bin auch schon sehr vergesslich. Also weiß ich, was ich zu tun habe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Jepp. Und zwar was kompaktes.


Für solch dreiste Anfragen führe ich immer so eine Telerufte in Kugelschreiber Größe mit


----------



## Andal

Allerdings hat da der @Wuemmehunter die Latte mächtig hoch gelegt. Da merkt man den Beruf ganz deutlich. Chappeau zu diesen Werken!


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Der Schleienansitz am MLK-Richtung Stichkanal Hildesheim hat am Wochenende leider mit Pose nur 3 Barsche mit 28, 34 und 37 cm ans Band gebracht.
> 
> Ich war nicht böse drum - ist die angenehme Sorte Beifang.


Das sind ja schon Königsbarsche. Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, der erste lütte Plötz ist gefangen. Das Wetter ist leider sehr böse, streckenweise stürmisch und nass! Zum Glück steht mein Auto in Sichtweite und bietet mir Schutz!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353829


Stephan, du bist ja bestens ausgestattet. Wer einen Bus hat, ist klar im Vorteil. Petri zum Plötz und weiterhin viel Spaß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu dem stacheligen Schleien-Ersatz, lieber @TobBok !


----------



## geomas

Angeltage - pfff, habe angefangen, ein Angeltagebuch zu führen, dann aber damit wieder aufgehört.
War sehr oft angeln dieses Jahr, es waren aber nicht durchweg „richtige Ansitze”, sondern viel Entspannungsangeln abends am Fluß nebenan.

Und das ist das Stichwort, denn auch heute gings ab an die Unterwarnow.
Unter der Brücke roch es gar nicht gut, es war ziemlich vermüllt und es war laut.
Aber gebissen hat es ganz gut.
Und die Realität hat sich schon wieder nicht an den Niederschläge versprechenden Wetterbericht von wetteronline gehalten.
Es blieb trocken.

Hatte neben der 10ft-Parabolix-Bomb-Rute auch ne 7ft-Picker mit, weil ich unsicher war, ob die lichte Höhe das Hantieren mit der 3m-Rute möglich macht oder nicht. Es war kein Problem - im Sitzen war Luft genug nach oben.
An der Montage hab ich wenig geändert. Relativ kleine Haken, 7g-DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm. Angefüttert wurde mit Mikro- und mittelgroßen Pellets sowie den alten Pinkies per Katapult.
Bisse bekam ich aber erst, als ich direkt am Schilf zu angeln begann - weiter draußen tat sich nichts. Da machte sich die 10ft-Rute gut, denn mit ihr konnte ich „um die Ecke werfen” - mit ner kurzen Rute wäre dies schwer bis unmöglich gewesen.
Es gab ne Weile lang Biß auf Biß, teilweise war die Rute noch gar nicht abgelegt, als sich die Spitze bog.

#feederspitze
Habe die 10ft-Bombrute heute und auch zuletzt mit der feinsten mitgelieferten Feedertip gefischt - 0,5oz.
Beim Döbelangeln nehme ich lieber etwas strammere Tips - die weiche Spitze läßt mich tatsächlich die Rute fast neu erleben.
Also ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Aktion.

Die Softpellets kamen heute als Hakenköder nicht zum Einsatz, da es auf die Kombination aus Caster und Pinkie so gut biß.
Maden/Pinkies ohne Caster brachten fast ausschließlich Ukelei, die den Köder noch beim Sinken nahmen.
Güstern von um die 20cm dominierten, aber auch ein paar Plötz und einen Brassen konnte ich mit dem (heute etwas kurzen) Kescher landen.

Die neue hintere Rutenablage („Matrix 3D-R EVA Butt Rest Extending”) hat sich hervorragend gemacht - bin sehr zufrieden.






Sorry - ganz mieses Handy-Foto. Das neue Teil ist montiert, auf dem Sitz liegt noch das demontierte L-förmige zuvor genutzte Teil.

Einen Abriß gab es auch - vermutlich war sowas die Ursache:





Steine, Zweige, im Wasser versenkte Fahrräder oder Einkaufswagen - also praktisch alles wird von Muscheln und Seepocken okkupiert.
Die scharfen Kanten trennen normale Mono ratz-fatz durch. Hier blieb ich ohne Verlust.

Habe gegen das Rauschen der Autos auf der Brücke Ohrstöpsel getragen, helle Geräusche wie das einpeitschende hohe Geschrei einer Drachenboot-Rudergängerin drangen am Schaumstoff vorbei in meine Gehörgänge.





Leise und vergleichsweise elegant bewegten sich diese Ruderer auf dem Fluß.

Auch wenn es heute wieder keinen „guten Fisch” gab war es doch ne runde Sache.
Hab wieder was gelernt, was ausprobiert und blieb von größeren Pannen verschont.


----------



## geomas

#telefeeder
#telepicker

Mit etwas Glück kann ich Ende der Woche eine solche Rute ans Wasser führen. Bin gespannt.
Möchte ja in Zukunft öfters mal mit Fahrrad zum „Pietschen” los und da kommt ne kurzgeteilte Rute gerade recht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht, @geomas !
Petri Heil!

Hat der Angler gegenüber auch etwas gefangen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Ich will denn auch noch mal Zeugnis ablegen: Der gestrige Tag war anglerisch eine Enttäuschung! Ich war an der Leine. Zunächst an einem vergleichsweise schnellfließenden Abschnitt mit kiesigem Untergrund (Swim1). Dort war es angesichts der niedrigen Pegelstände so flach, dass ich meine Ruten gar nicht erst ausgepackt habe. Wir sind dann zu einem weiter flussauf gelegenen Swim, wo es deutlich tiefer war, wo die Leine aber auch eher gemächlich dahinfließt. Dort gab es auf die leichte Feedermontage einige Plötz, die aber allesamt eher kleiner waren. Größere Friedfische waren offenkundig nicht in Beisslaune oder haben diesen auch mit dem Auto erreichbaren und daher offenkundig beliebten Angelplatz gemieden.
Die zweite Rute habe ich mit dem RunningRig gefischt, Köder war hier ein Stück Salami am Haar. Einzig wirklich kapitaler Interessent an meinen Köderangeboten war ne Nacktschnecke, die mehrfach versuchte in meine Futterschale zu kommen. Gegen 20 Uhr haben wir dann mehrfach durchgeregnet den Rückzug angetreten. Anbei noch einige Impressionen des gestrigen Tages:


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> #telefeeder
> #telepicker
> 
> Mit etwas Glück kann ich Ende der Woche eine solche Rute ans Wasser führen. Bin gespannt.
> Möchte ja in Zukunft öfters mal mit Fahrrad zum „Pietschen” los und da kommt ne kurzgeteilte Rute gerade recht.


So gehts mir auch ! Deshalb interessiert es mich, ob Teleruten mittlerweile nur noch historisch bedingt miesepeterisch umgarnt werden......


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, das sieht aber gut aus bei Dir an der Leine, lieber @Wuemmehunter !
Mit Wurststückchen hatte ich bislang auch keinen Erfolg. Probiert habe ich unterschiedliche Sorten Mini-Salami/Cabanossi.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte, lieber Professore - der Angler (mit offenbar je einer Posen- und Grundrute) gegenüber hat in meiner Gegenwart zumindest nix dickes gefangen. Später zur Dämmerung hin bimmelten öfters die Aalglöckchen, aber Kescher-Aktionen oder dergleichen sah ich nicht.


#telepicker
#telefeeder
Mein gebrauchter Neuzugang ist noch unterwegs - die Aktion ist mit „A10” angegeben, das läßt mich auf eine gewisse Spritzigkeit in der Aktion hoffen.
Generell haben die Hersteller früher bei den Topmodellen der Teleruten ja auch nicht an den Details gespart. Klar - ne schöne Steckrute ist optisch nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe einen Stromausfall im Büro genützt bei angelsport.de eine Rolle für die Diabolo X zu kaufen. Das es sich dabei um die kleinste Browning Black Magic handelt dürfte niemanden wundern.
Kennt noch irgendwer eine Mono in 16er oder 18er Format mit passendem Namen zum Gesamtkonstrukt (Diabolorute, Demon Circle Haken, Black Magic Rolle... ihr versteht schon), damit aus der Diabolo DS (steht für Döbel Spezial) eine Diabolo Necrolord werden kann?


----------



## TobBok

@Jason - im Kanal sind noch größere "Königsschleien"-Flussbarsche unterwegs. Ich schau mal, was wir da noch so finden....
Wasser ist sehr trüb und auf Spinnrute sind sie gar nicht griffig! Vllt mit Tauwurm nochmal im Mittelwasser - mal gucken.

@geomas & alle anderen - Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## skyduck

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Stromausfall im Büro genützt bei angelsport.de eine Rolle für die Diabolo X zu kaufen. Das es sich dabei um die kleinste Browning Black Magic handelt dürfte niemanden wundern.
> Kennt noch irgendwer eine Mono in 16er oder 18er Format mit passendem Namen zum Gesamtkonstrukt (Diabolorute, Demon Circle Haken, Black Magic Rolle... ihr versteht schon), damit aus der Diabolo DS (steht für Döbel Spezial) eine Diabolo Necrolord werden kann?


 
Monster Blade von seaKnight oder als Fc Wild Devil Baits (ich glaube 18 ist die kleinste)


----------



## skyduck

Richtig standesgemäß:
*Trabucco T-Force Lucifer*

Die Lucifer gilt im Mutterland des Angelns, in England, als die perfekte Schnur, wenn es um das schwere Fischen auf große Fische mit der Stipprute geht. Die ausgezeichneten Eigenschaften der Schnur machten sie im verwöhnten England schnell zum Bestseller, eine top Schnur, an der kein Spezialist vorbeikommt. Ideal zum Herstellen von Montagen oder auch als Hauptschnur.

Wenn dass nicht passt weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Andal

Bei mir tut es da jeder Faden. Denn was ich "Stippen" nenne und praktiziere, dürfte bei den echten Stippern nur Stürme der Belustigung auslösen.


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> Richtig standesgemäß:
> *Trabucco T-Force Lucifer*
> 
> Die Lucifer gilt im Mutterland des Angelns, in England, als die perfekte Schnur, wenn es um das schwere Fischen auf große Fische mit der Stipprute geht. Die ausgezeichneten Eigenschaften der Schnur machten sie im verwöhnten England schnell zum Bestseller, eine top Schnur, an der kein Spezialist vorbeikommt. Ideal zum Herstellen von Montagen oder auch als Hauptschnur.
> 
> Wenn dass nicht passt weiß ich auch nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 353857


Gibt es da auch größere Spulen von?


----------



## skyduck

@Kochtopf Ich glaube nicht, im Katalog auf jeden Fall nicht. Wahrscheinlich den Einsatzbereich geschuldet... Ob es aus irgendwelche Quellen Großspulen gibt ist dann auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber bei so einer teuflischen Kombo sollten ja 50m problemlos reichen.


----------



## Mescalero

Cralusso Match, schwarze Schnur, etwas drahtig fühlt sie sich an aber ich mag sie und sie sinkt schnell ab.

@Wuemmehunter 
Tolle Fotos! Schöner Fluss, die Leine....flach, tief, breit und mit ICE-Anbindung.


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> @Jason - im Kanal sind noch größere "Königsschleien"-Flussbarsche unterwegs. Ich schau mal, was wir da noch so finden....


Wer suchet, der findet. Viel Glück!!! Ich begebe mich am Donnerstag- oder Freitagabend  auf der Suche nach Fisch an den Teichen. Will mal @Kochtopf seine teuren Würmer verbraten. Morgen Abend fahre ich zum Vorfüttern kurz hin. Weizen kann man doch auch nehmen oder?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Siehe hier:








						Weißfischangeln mit Weizen - Feedern am Schilf | 16er-Haken.de
					

Weißfischangeln ist spannend, sogar so spannend, das ich dir eine Strategie zeigen will. Das Feedern am Schilf auf Weißfisch mit Weizen!




					www.16er-haken.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Wer suchet, der findet. Viel Glück!!! Ich begebe mich am Donnerstag- oder Freitagabend  auf der Suche nach Fisch an den Teichen. Will mal @Kochtopf seine teuren Würmer verbraten. Morgen Abend fahre ich zum Vorfüttern kurz hin. Weizen kann man doch auch nehmen oder?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Solltest das DEN weizen als hakenköder aufheben, also zumindest ein, zwei Hände voll


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weißfischangeln mit Weizen - Feedern am Schilf | 16er-Haken.de
> 
> 
> Weißfischangeln ist spannend, sogar so spannend, das ich dir eine Strategie zeigen will. Das Feedern am Schilf auf Weißfisch mit Weizen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.16er-haken.de


So hab ich es mir auch gedacht, lieber Heinz. So 1,5-2m an dieser Stelle vor dem Schilf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dort schmatzen auch immer die Karpfen. Da wird doch bestimmt mal ne Schleie dabei sein, sie mich begrüßen will. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Probiers ruhig mal direkt am Schilf, so dicht dran wie möglich (20cm).
Falls Du die Montage dahin „gependelt” kriegst.
Die Daumen sind wie üblich gedrückt, lieber Jason!


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> So hab ich es mir auch gedacht, lieber Heinz. So 1,5-2m an dieser Stelle vor dem Schilf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dort schmatzen auch immer die Karpfen. Da wird doch bestimmt mal ne Schleie dabei sein, sie mich begrüßen will.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Stelle ist Top!


----------



## Jason

Diesmal wird nicht vor den Füßen geangelt. Etwas seitlicher. Und diesmal wird auf so wenig Licht wie möglich verzichtet. Eine Kerze wird wohl reichen.  An dieser Stelle habe ich auch schon mal mein Glück probiert. Durch einen unglücklichen Wurf ist eine meiner schönsten Posen in dem Schilf gelandet und ich habe sie erst nicht mehr raus bekommen. Wollte schon nur mit Unterhose bekleidet ins Wasser steigen und sie befreien, aber dann hat sie sich doch noch gelöst. Was man nicht alles für seine schönsten Stücke auf sich nimmt. Nein, im Ernst, das hätte ich wirklich gemacht. Wäre nicht das erste mal. Das mache ich aber nur bei Sachen, die mir heilig sind.
Danke, lieber @geomas für die gedrückten Daumen. Irgendwann ........., na ihr wisst schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

So, ich habe auch aufgerüstet und zum Entsetzen von Frau Hübner Haken bestellt. Owner in der Größe 2, 4, 6 und 8. Auf die Frage warum, wofür und weshalb hab ich nur geantwortet: Unser großer Meister und Guru, der Erleuchtete Prof. hat gesagt das man die haben muß wenn man Fisch fangen will  und nicht nur Küttfisch.
Am Donnerstag wird das ausprobiert bei einer Bohnensuppe zu ehren unseres ehrbaren Mitgliedes Stephan, genannt Wuemmehunter. Wir wollen uns am Tietjenteich treffen und bisschen gemeinsam pietschern und in die Dämmerung reinangeln. Hatte neulich Kürbisbrot in den Händen, das war vielleicht klietschig und ließ sich wunderbar um einen Haken kneten. Das muß am Donnerstag unbedingt auch noch mit und ausprobiert werden. Wir werden ausgiebig berichten wie uns Frau Hübner wieder eine Lehrstunde erteilt. Sie will unbedingt die schwerere Feederrute mitnehmen um an die größeren Fische zu kommen. Drückt uns die Daumen dass wir das unbeschadet überstehen und nicht als die größten Trottel die Arena verlassen müssen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Stelle ist Top!


Genau deswegen. Diese Stelle hat noch mehr zu beherbergen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> So, ich habe auch aufgerüstet und zum Entsetzen von Frau Hübner Haken bestellt. Owner in der Größe 2, 4, 6 und 8. Auf die Frage warum, wofür und weshalb hab ich nur geantwortet: Unser großer Meister und Guru, der Erleuchtete Prof. hat gesagt das man die haben muß wenn man Fisch fangen will  und nicht nur Küttfisch.
> Am Donnerstag wird das ausprobiert bei einer Bohnensuppe zu ehren unseres ehrbaren Mitgliedes Stephan, genannt Wuemmehunter. Wir wollen uns am Tietjenteich treffen und bisschen gemeinsam pietschern und in die Dämmerung reinangeln. Hatte neulich Kürbisbrot in den Händen, das war vielleicht klietschig und ließ sich wunderbar um einen Haken kneten. Das muß am Donnerstag unbedingt auch noch mit und ausprobiert werden. Wir werden ausgiebig berichten wie uns Frau Hübner wieder eine Lehrstunde erteilt. Sie will unbedingt die schwerere Feederrute mitnehmen um an die größeren Fische zu kommen. Drückt uns die Daumen dass wir das unbeschadet überstehen und nicht als die größten Trottel die Arena verlassen müssen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Dann wünsche ich euch dreien mal viel Spaß. Dann bin ich mal auf den Bericht gespannt, wie euch Frau Hübner zerlegen wird. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> So, ich habe auch aufgerüstet und zum Entsetzen von Frau Hübner Haken bestellt. Owner in der Größe 2, 4, 6 und 8. Auf die Frage warum, wofür und weshalb hab ich nur geantwortet: Unser großer Meister und Guru, der Erleuchtete Prof. hat gesagt das man die haben muß wenn man Fisch fangen will  und nicht nur Küttfisch.
> Am Donnerstag wird das ausprobiert


Alles richtig, das Weg in Angesicht zum Ziel ist der richtige, sagen die großen Geistesmeister.
Du musst dich einfach voll mental frei machen und dann klappt das auch mit den Überfischen! 
Einige dieser Haken könnten außerdem echt von Yoda sein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute kam nen Päckchen, wollte ein kleines Dreibein und hab was süßes von Dinsmores gefunden:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Jason 

Ist das ein Mönch, dort am anderen Ufer?
Was ist denn mit diesem Ufer? Schaut unzugänglich / ruhig aus.


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @Jason
> 
> Ist das ein Mönch, dort am anderen Ufer?
> Was ist denn mit diesem Ufer? Schaut unzugänglich / ruhig aus.


Ja, da liegst du richtig. Das ist ein Mönch, wo allerdings kein Wasser mehr abläuft. Das Wasser läuft durch einen Sickergraben in einen nebenliegenden Bach. Und zum fischen an der Kante, ist es dort zu zugewachsen. Am Anfang des Jahres habe ich dort gesessen und da geangelt. Jetzt ist es da nicht mehr möglich. Der Schilf steht fast 2m hoch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Und wenn du das Ufer von deinem bisherigen Angelplatz aus anwirfst? Augenscheinlich sollte das kein Problem darstellen.
Aufgrund des hohen Uferbewuchses wird das andere Ufer doch sicherlich schön ruhig sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Und wenn du das Ufer von deinem bisherigen Angelplatz aus anwirfst? Augenscheinlich sollte das kein Problem darstellen.
> Aufgrund des hohen Uferbewuchses wird das andere Ufer doch sicherlich schön ruhig sein.


Da ist alles schön ruhig, man ist schon sehr abgeschieden. Richtung Mönch biss der Hecht, rechts vor den Füße  der Aal, und alleine macht der Jung eh keinen Lärm. Ich bin hoffe er zieht was raus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...alleine macht der Jung eh keinen Lärm. Ich bin hoffe er zieht was raus



Das hoffe ich natürlich auch, vor allem dass die gewünschte Schleie dabei ist.
Aber nicht dass er zu laut schnarcht.


----------



## phirania

Eln Abend am Kanal...


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Ja, da liegst du richtig. Das ist ein Mönch, wo allerdings kein Wasser mehr abläuft. Das Wasser läuft durch einen Sickergraben in einen nebenliegenden Bach. Und zum fischen an der Kante, ist es dort zu zugewachsen. Am Anfang des Jahres habe ich dort gesessen und da geangelt. Jetzt ist es da nicht mehr möglich. Der Schilf steht fast 2m hoch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann lass ihn in Ruhe mönchen und meditieren. Die Klosterbrüder stehen nicht so auf Tumult.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> alleine macht der Jung eh keinen Lärm. Ich bin hoffe er zieht was raus


Jupp, das hoffe ich auch. Aber welcher Jung?   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Oh, lieber Wuemme...das ist bitter: Den ganzen Weg da runter und dann nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Ich hoffe, dass es morgen besser läuft und wünsche euch dreien einen tollen Angeltag am Tietjenteich!

Und allen Fängern der letzten Tage natürlich ein herzliches Petri 


Hatte ja schon bei Andals Anfrage anklingen lassen, dass auch bei mir ein Neuzugang geplant ist. Zwischen der (0)-25g Feeder jund der 40-120g Feeder klafft eine gefühlt riesige Lücke und die soll nun gefüllt werden. Um die Rutenspezifikationen einschränken zu können habe ich erstmal eine Frage an die Feederer unter euch: 

Die unteren Kanten der von mir beangelten Uferregionen (Baggerseen und Kanal) liegen alle so bei 3 - 4,5 m Tiefe. Weiter als 40-50 m werd ich nirgends raus müssen, selbst wenns ganz unten an die Kante gehen soll, tendenziell also deutlich näher. Mit was für Korbgewichten fischt ihr bei solchen Tiefen ca., damit das Futter auch am Grund ankommt, bevor es sich aus dem Korb löst? Ich habe bisher immer so 20-30g gefischt, aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob das bei 4m Tiefe nicht schon zu leicht ist. Meine durchwachsenen Fangergebnisse deuten da jedenfalls drauf hin.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Den ganzen Weg da runter und dann nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Ich hoffe, dass es morgen besser läuft und wünsche euch dreien einen tollen Angeltag am Tietjenteich!


Tobi, das ist nicht so schlimm! Und der Weg ist vom
Büro aus auch nicht so weit. Ich brauche nur 35 Minuten. Nur der Rückweg, der ist natürlich ein büschen länger. Und einen tollen Angeltag Am Tietjenteich werden wir mit Sicherheit haben.
Ich glaube übrigens, dass in Stillgewössern zu denen ich auch Kanäle zähle, bei der von Dir genannten Angeltiefe, Korbgewichte von 20 bis 30 gr völlig ausreichend sind. In dem See, der mir kürzlich eine Schleie gebracht hat, Habe ich ähnlich tief gefischt und den Korb nicht selten mit Restfutter (normale Feederfutterkonsistenz) wieder hochgekurbelt.


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, lieber Wuemme...das ist bitter: Den ganzen Weg da runter und dann nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Ich hoffe, dass es morgen besser läuft und wünsche euch dreien einen tollen Angeltag am Tietjenteich!
> 
> Und allen Fängern der letzten Tage natürlich ein herzliches Petri
> 
> 
> Hatte ja schon bei Andals Anfrage anklingen lassen, dass auch bei mir ein Neuzugang geplant ist. Zwischen der (0)-25g Feeder jund der 40-120g Feeder klafft eine gefühlt riesige Lücke und die soll nun gefüllt werden. Um die Rutenspezifikationen einschränken zu können habe ich erstmal eine Frage an die Feederer unter euch:
> 
> Die unteren Kanten der von mir beangelten Uferregionen (Baggerseen und Kanal) liegen alle so bei 3 - 4,5 m Tiefe. Weiter als 40-50 m werd ich nirgends raus müssen, selbst wenns ganz unten an die Kante gehen soll, tendenziell also deutlich näher. Mit was für Korbgewichten fischt ihr bei solchen Tiefen ca., damit das Futter auch am Grund ankommt, bevor es sich aus dem Korb löst? Ich habe bisher immer so 20-30g gefischt, aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob das bei 4m Tiefe nicht schon zu leicht ist. Meine durchwachsenen Fangergebnisse deuten da jedenfalls drauf hin.


Ich denke da reicht eine Light Feeder mit WG 60 Gramm. Damit kannst du bis 40 Gramm Futterkörbe problemlos werfen, zb bei starkem Seitenwind oder Unterströmung. Ansonsten denke ich auch wie @Wuemmehunter, dass 20-30 Gramm Körbe reichen. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob das Futter am Boden ankommt, entweder etwas feuchter anmischen (nicht viel!!!)  oder geschlossene Körbe nehmen.


----------



## Andal

Ich sehe da das Problem auch nicht beim Korbgewicht, sondern bei der Zusammensetzung und Befeuchtung des Futters.


----------



## Tricast

Konsistenz des Futters und die Art des Korbes sind entscheidend ob und wie das Futter freigegeben wird. Vielleicht muß man einen Drahtkorb mit großer Maschenweite etwas abkleben wenn das Futter zu schnell freigesetzt wird.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Vielen Dank für euren Input! 

Dann ist jetzt klar, in welche Richtung es mit der Rute gehen soll. Kennt zufällig jemand die Browning Argon Feeder oder kann allgemein etwas zu niedrig-mittelpreisigen Browning Feederruten sagen? Mit 25-75g und drei Spitzen von 0,75/1/1,5 oz wirkt die soweit sehr passend auf mich und auch die kurze Länge von 11 ft. kommt mir an insgesamt sehr entgegen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euren Input!
> 
> Dann ist jetzt klar, in welche Richtung es mit der Rute gehen soll. Kennt zufällig jemand die Browning Argon Feeder oder kann allgemein etwas zu niedrig-mittelpreisigen Browning Feederruten sagen? Mit 25-75g und drei Spitzen von 0,75/1/1,5 oz wirkt die soweit sehr passend auf mich und auch die kurze Länge von 11 ft. kommt mir an insgesamt sehr entgegen.


Vergiss nicht: Gewichtsangaben bei Futterkörben beziehen sich nur auf das Bleigewicht. Da kommt in der Praxis immer noch der Korb selber und das Futter dazu. Bei dem Wurfgewicht sehe ich die Grenze bei max. 40 gr. Körben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Ich hatte mir von der vorletzten Stippermesse mal eine mitgebracht und viel mit ihr gefischt. Ich war und bin sehr angetan von der Argonserie, die man übrigens auch immer wieder mal in den Videos von Feederspezie chalupos sieht. Okay, er ist Teamangler, hat aber sicherlich auch Zugang zu den höherpreisigen Feederstöckern von Browning. Meine Argon habe ich aus Gründen der Ausdünnung meines Rutenwaldes an einen Arbeitskollegen weitergereicht, der ebenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Rute ist. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist sehr gut!


----------



## Mescalero

Im unteren Preissegment gibt es auch noch die japanischen Ruten der Firma Daiwa, handgefertigt in Japan und mit „Made in China“ Stickern versehen, damit niemand Verdacht schöpft.

Meine Ninja-X Method Feeder macht mir immer wieder Spaß und wirft auch leichtere Körbe super.


----------



## Tobias85

@Andal: Die Beschränkung auf den Gewichtsbereich ist mir bewusst. Für schwerere Körbe hab ich ne passende Rute. Aber danke fürs nochmal drauf hinweisen! 

@Wuemmehunter: Na das klingt doch super! Wenn sie euch gefallen hat und selbst der Chaluppa mit der Serie angelt, dann wird sie ja kein Fehlgriff sein.

@Mescalero: Die Daiwa wäre mir schon zu lang, je nach Wasserstand an den Seen gibts mit 360 schon Probleme mit dem Bewuchs. Und zu der Rute gibts leider auch keine Angaben zur Stärke der Spitzen. Daher bleibe ich wohl bei der Browning. Trotzdem Danke für den Alternativvorschlag!


----------



## Racklinger

Dass ist leider eine Schwachstelle bei den daiwa Ninja x feeder Ruten. Es sind zwei Carbon und eine Glasfaser Spitzen dabei aber keine Oz Angaben. Habe daiwa bei Facebook Mal angeschrieben und keine Antwort bekommen. 
Ich schätze die rote Karbon spitze als eine 2 Oz ein, die gelbe Karbon 1,5 Oz und die grüne Glasfaser.... Keine Ahnung


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> kann allgemein etwas zu niedrig-mittelpreisigen Browning Feederruten sagen?




Die Dinger sind immer schwer und billig verarbeitet im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz!


----------



## Tobias85

Was das Gewicht angeht: Ein Federgewicht ist sie definitiv nicht, aber solange sie sich gut werfen lässt, ist das zweitrangig für mich. Schlechte Verarbeitung wäre natürlich schon eher ärgerlich. Bestellt ist sie erstmal, im Zweifel kann ich sie ja zum Glück immer noch zurücksenden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ich sie ja zum Glück immer noch *zurücksenden*.




Freunde dich schonmal mit dem Gedanken an.


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Du mußt doch wissen dass nur Drennan glücklich macht! Und Drennan hat auch eine billig-Schiene die Red Range. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch Ebay.









						Freunde und Freizeitpartner finden | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Freunde und Freizeitpartner finden  - Jetzt in Bielefeld Heepen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euren Input!
> 
> Dann ist jetzt klar, in welche Richtung es mit der Rute gehen soll. Kennt zufällig jemand die Browning Argon Feeder oder kann allgemein etwas zu niedrig-mittelpreisigen Browning Feederruten sagen? Mit 25-75g und drei Spitzen von 0,75/1/1,5 oz wirkt die soweit sehr passend auf mich und auch die kurze Länge von 11 ft. kommt mir an insgesamt sehr entgegen.


Ich bin mit der Black Magic Carp Bomb zufrieden. Hatte für das Geld schon schlechtere Feeder


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euren Input!
> 
> Dann ist jetzt klar, in welche Richtung es mit der Rute gehen soll. Kennt zufällig jemand die Browning Argon Feeder oder kann allgemein etwas zu niedrig-mittelpreisigen Browning Feederruten sagen? Mit 25-75g und drei Spitzen von 0,75/1/1,5 oz wirkt die soweit sehr passend auf mich und auch die kurze Länge von 11 ft. kommt mir an insgesamt sehr entgegen.



Also ich habe die als Heavy Feeder, ja nicht die leichteste aber da eh ne große Rolle dran ist sehe ich da auch nicht das Problem. Ansonsten finde ich die Serie sehr gelungen was die Aktion und Qualität angeht. Und die 11" Version wird ja auch deutlich leichter sein.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, lieber Wuemme...das ist bitter: Den ganzen Weg da runter und dann nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Ich hoffe, dass es morgen besser läuft und wünsche euch dreien einen tollen Angeltag am Tietjenteich!
> 
> Und allen Fängern der letzten Tage natürlich ein herzliches Petri
> 
> 
> Hatte ja schon bei Andals Anfrage anklingen lassen, dass auch bei mir ein Neuzugang geplant ist. Zwischen der (0)-25g Feeder jund der 40-120g Feeder klafft eine gefühlt riesige Lücke und die soll nun gefüllt werden. Um die Rutenspezifikationen einschränken zu können habe ich erstmal eine Frage an die Feederer unter euch:
> 
> Die unteren Kanten der von mir beangelten Uferregionen (Baggerseen und Kanal) liegen alle so bei 3 - 4,5 m Tiefe. Weiter als 40-50 m werd ich nirgends raus müssen, selbst wenns ganz unten an die Kante gehen soll, tendenziell also deutlich näher. Mit was für Korbgewichten fischt ihr bei solchen Tiefen ca., damit das Futter auch am Grund ankommt, bevor es sich aus dem Korb löst? Ich habe bisher immer so 20-30g gefischt, aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob das bei 4m Tiefe nicht schon zu leicht ist. Meine durchwachsenen Fangergebnisse deuten da jedenfalls drauf hin.


Mehr als 30 gr korbgewicht brauch ich nicht. 
Wenn du dann noch die Schnur gespannt bekommst ohne den Korb erst 2 m über den Grund zu schleifen passt das. 
Wenn dein Futter schon beim absinken flöten geht solltest du an der Bindung vom Futter etwas verändern. 
Vielleicht nur ein hauch mehr Wasser dran oder einfach etwas fester zusammen drücken. 
Da ich dein Futter und die Zusammenstellung des selbigen nicht kenne, kann ich dir da auch nicht wirklich helfen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle für diese Bleie 





Das Problem scheint das Gewicht zu sein. 
Ich brauche nur 5 oder 7 gr. 
Egal wo man guckt nur große Kaliber. 
Mein Dealer der eigentlich fast alles hat fragte wozu ich die brauche. 
Zum angeln mit dem Picker. 
So angelt heute kaum noch einer war seine Antwort. 
Er wollte mir dann andere mit 10 g verkaufen. 
Den Fischen wäre das egal. 
Super, mir aber nicht, warum fein angeln und dann das Setup mit einer Bombe versauen. 
Also falls jemand eine Bezugsquelle kennt oder selbst die Quelle ist, bitte raus damit


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich benutze meistens Birnenbleie mit Wirbel die ich einfach platt klopfe - die sind dann auch fast so rund.
Sollten ebenso funktionieren wie deine und Birnen sind in allen Gewichten verfügbar.


----------



## Tobias85

Euch auch danke für die Vorschläge! Die Red Range hat leider durchgehend recht straffe Spitzen. die Carp Bomb leider ebenso. 2 oz brauche ich nicht an meinen Seen.

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich noch einen weiteren Vorschlag vom Professor bekommen. Eine Rute, die ich ebenfalls wegen der dicken Spitzen aussortiert hatte, allerdings hatte ich da falsche Infos - die Spitzen sind schön sensibel. Die gefiel mir ursprünglich sogar noch besser und so wurde die Browning wurde also umbestellt in Richtung Shimano. Bin sehr gespannt auf das gute Stück und kann hoffentlich am Wochenende berichten. 

Was das bröckelnde Futter angeht: Ich weiß nicht, ob das tatsächlich bei mir so ist. Das war nur eine Vermutung von mir, weil mir die Absinkphase bei solchen Gewichten subjektiv sehr lang vorkommt. Aber Ihr macht das ja auch alle so, dann passt das also.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was das bröckelnde Futter angeht: Ich weiß nicht, ob das tatsächlich bei mir so ist. Das war nur eine Vermutung von mir, weil mir die Absinkphase bei solchen Gewichten subjektiv sehr lang vorkommt. Aber Ihr macht das ja auch alle so, dann passt das also.


Ein 30 g Korb braucht 12 Sekunden für 4 m bei geschlossenem Bügel zum absinken. 
Ist relativ lang. 
Ist aber so. 

@Professor Tinca ,danke für den Tipp mit dem platt klopfen von Birnenbleien 
Birnenbleie hab ich da aber die bleiben so wie sie sind. 
Vielleicht muss ich mir die doch selber Gießen


----------



## Mescalero

So leichte Bleie habe ich auch nur als Birne gefunden. Oder halt Dropshot. Aber die flachen Teile scheint es nur in schwer zu geben.

Ich hätte allerdings eher vermutet, dass der Proff die zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger plattdrückt. Weichei.


----------



## geomas

@feederbrassen - die von Dir gezeigten Modelle hab ich mir in den 90ern geholt und wundere mich, daß sie vom Markt verschwunden sind.
Bei ebay und britischen Online-Händlern findet man „Flat bombs” ab 1/8oz (3,5g) aufwärts - da könnten evtl. nur die Versandkosten zum Problem werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Proff die zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger plattdrückt. Weichei.




Eigentlich beiß' ich einfach drauf aber euch empfehle ich den Hammer.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> @feederbrassen - die von Dir gezeigten Modelle hab ich mir ind en 90ern geholt und wundere mich, daß sie vom Markt verschwunden sind.
> Bei ebay und britischen Online-Händlern findet man „Flat bombs” ab 1/8oz (3,5g) aufwärts - da könnten evtl. nur die Versandkosten zum Problem werden.


￼￼￼ Meine sind auch noch aus den 90 Jahren. 
Leider hab ich von den ganz leichten genau null Stück und von den in 7 gr auch nur noch 2.
Auf Angling Direct hatte ich mal geschaut aber derzeit nicht lieferbar. 
Naja und wenn der Versand dann noch dazu kommt......... 
.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eigentlich beiß' ich einfach drauf aber euch empfehle ich den Hammer.



Ich wundere mich auch nur, Blei hämmern gehört doch sozusagen zur jugendlichen Grundausbildung ...
oder gehörte?
Jedenfalls ist das alles sehr gut umformbar, sogar eine Mulde wie von feederbrassen gewünscht reinschlagen ist doch kein Thema.
Wenn man die alten nicht entkugeln will, kauft man ein paar neue, sogar günstigere Einfachkugeln tun da gut.

Erst mit der starken Spinrute  wird es wirklich etwas schwer, ein größeres Jig-Kopf-Blei zwischen 2 Steinen verklemmt so platt zu verformen, dass es durchflutscht.
Das hab ich dann als endlich mal richtig gut angebunden benannt.


----------



## Tikey0815

So Mini Bleie könnte man ja auch gut Gießen ?


----------



## Hecht100+

@feederbrassen 
Wenn dein Händler flache Bleie in 10 gr. hat, du wirst doch wohl einen Seitenschneider haben oder eine alte Gartenschere


----------



## Hering 58

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo Männer, wollte nur mal ein Lebenszeichen senden!
> Im Moment bin ich bisschen beschäftigt und war auch mal paar Tage weg !
> Hoffe es geht euch allen gut?
> 
> LG Michael


Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wo ist eigentlich unser Michael ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So Mini Bleie könnte man ja auch gut Gießen ?


Anscheinend lässt sich Blei sogar in Holzformen gießen. Ich habe letztens ein Fidschoh gesehen, in dem Mormyschkas so gegossen wurden. Aber selbst aus Gips o.ä. wäre es kein Hexenwerk eine passende Form zu basteln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Warum gießen und formen und stinken und sich verbrennen, wenn es mit einem Hammerschlag auch geht?


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @feederbrassen
> Wenn dein Händler flache Bleie in 10 gr. hat, du wirst doch wohl einen Seitenschneider haben oder eine alte Gartenschere


Hab ich zwar aber dann sind meine Augen beleidigt. 
Da stell ich mir lieber die 
Gußform selbst her und gut ist. 
Kostet mich nur Zeit  
Bestellen wäre halt am einfachsten


----------



## feederbrassen

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Warum gießen und formen und stinken und sich verbrennen, wenn es mit einem Hammerschlag auch geht?


Könnte ich ausprobieren aber ich weiß jetzt schon das ich mit dem optischen Ergebnis wohl nicht zufrieden sein werde.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze meistens Birnenbleie mit Wirbel die ich einfach platt klopfe - die sind dann auch fast so rund.
> Sollten ebenso funktionieren wie deine und Birnen sind in allen Gewichten verfügbar.


Middy hatte und hat die im Angebot ... oder eben den König der Werkzeuge bemühen. Mach ich mit Birnenbleien und einem Hammer schon seit Jahren so.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

ich geb mal zerknirscht eine Zwischenmeldung ab- ich komm in diesen Tagen einfach nicht hinterher mit der Ükellektüre, und konnte daher Eure vielen tollen Fangberichte nicht würdigen - und, um ganz ehrlich zu sein, noch nichteinmal lesen: Das tut mir wirklich leid, und ich entschuldige mich dafür. Ganz zu schweigen
von eigenen Beiträgen oder überhaupt Beschäftigung mit der Fischwaid: Ich hätte auch nichts zu berichten. Ich habe beruflich gerade eine ziemlich heftige 
Beissphase (im SInne von mein Boss beisst mich gerade heftig ins Hinterteil, #Kartenhaus,  #Zwischenergebnisse), Hinzu kommt, das ich
ab Samstag für zwei Wochen mit der Missus auf Urlaub muss, wer weiss wohin) jedenfalls bin ich zur Zeit ausser Gefecht hinsichtlich meiner Ükelpflichten und ersuche Euch, meine Stammtischbrüder und Sehr Ehrenwerten Mitglieder (SEMs) um Nachsicht,

herzlich, 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Es sei dir nachgesehen und nach deinem Urlaub unterhalten wir uns dann ausführlich über eine ganz kurzgeteilte Telerute, die du im Reisegepäck, zwischen Socken und Leibchen, mitschmuggeln kannst. Bon Voyage!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> ich geb mal zerknirscht eine Zwischenmeldung ab- ich komm in diesen Tagen einfach nicht hinterher mit der Ükellektüre, und konnte daher Eure vielen tollen Fangberichte nicht würdigen - und, um ganz ehrlich zu sein, noch nichteinmal lesen: Das tut mir wirklich leid, und ich entschuldige mich dafür. Ganz zu schweigen
> von eigenen Beiträgen oder überhaupt Beschäftigung mit der Fischwaid: Ich hätte auch nichts zu berichten. Ich habe beruflich gerade eine ziemlich heftige
> Beissphase (im SInne von mein Boss beisst mich gerade heftig ins Hinterteil, #Kartenhaus,  #Zwischenergebnisse), Hinzu kommt, das ich
> ab Samstag für zwei Wochen mit der Missus auf Urlaub muss, wer weiss wohin) jedenfalls bin ich zur Zeit ausser Gefecht hinsichtlich meiner Ükelpflichten und ersuche Euch, meine Stammtischbrüder und Sehr Ehrenwerten Mitglieder (SEMs) um Nachsicht,
> 
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Immer locker bleiben. Ist doch hier keine Pflichtveranstaltung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Es sei dir nachgesehen und nach deinem Urlaub unterhalten wir uns dann ausführlich über eine ganz kurzgeteilte *Telerute*, die du im Reisegepäck, zwischen Socken und Leibchen, mitschmuggeln kannst. Bon Voyage!


Jetzt mach dem Jungen keine Angst sonst traut er sich garnicht mehr zurück! Das ist wie @geomas mit FoPu Tackle oder mir mit ausgedehnten Spinntouren zu drohen


----------



## Andal

Kein Drohen. Mit solchen "Unsaussprechlichen" treibt es mich schon lange um. Sie sind zwar alles andere, als State of Art, aber was will man auf Reisen alles mit sich herumzerren? Von Mitchell gab es mal ein solches Set auf der Basis der 308X, mit vielgeteilter Steckrute und alles zusammen nicht so üppig, wie eine Laptoptasche. Aber da war ich einen Happen zu langsam.

Aber irgendwann ist so eine Telerute dabei und dann ist sie fällig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle für diese Bleie
> Also falls jemand eine Bezugsquelle kennt oder selbst die Quelle ist, bitte raus damit



Ich glaube über solche Bleie einmal etwas in einem Artikel der F&F gelesen zu haben.
In dem Artikel ging es um die "Erfindung" des Winklepicker und dass wohl die Holländer maßgeblich daran beteiligt waren.
Eben diese sollen damals gerne mit solchen leichten "Pfennigbleien" und der Pickerrute gefischt haben. Traditionell hat sich daran
sicherlich nicht viel geändert.

Vielleicht schaust du also einmal in einem holländischen Onlineshop nach diesen Bleien in 5 oder aber 7 Gramm Ausführung.
Wie diese Teile auf Holländisch heißen, das weiß ich allerdings leider nicht.

Vielleicht _klein Rundjes_ oder so ähnlich?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ein etwas unübersichtlicher Rutenbestand verspricht gelegentliche Überraschungen.
Auf der Suche nach einer Swing-Tip Rute bin ich über dieses Ding gestolpert, finde aber keine Spitzen.. .


----------



## feederbrassen

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube über solche Bleie einmal etwas in einem Artikel der F&F gelesen zu haben.
> In dem Artikel ging es um die "Erfindung" des Winklepicker und dass wohl die Holländer maßgeblich daran beteiligt waren.
> Eben diese sollen damals gerne mit solchen leichten "Pfennigbleien" und der Pickerrute gefischt haben. Traditionell hat sich daran
> sicherlich nicht viel geändert.
> 
> Vielleicht schaust du also einmal in einem holländischen Onlineshop nach diesen Bleien in 5 oder aber 7 Gramm Ausführung.
> Wie diese Teile auf Holländisch heißen, das weiß ich allerdings leider nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht _klein Rundjes_ oder so ähnlich?


Danke für dein Input   
Da ich im Grenzgebiet zu NL wohne suche ich gerne die meist sehr gut sortierten Shops dort regelmäßig auf um mich endsprechend auszurüsten. 
Da ist es das gleiche dilemma wie in D.


----------



## Mescalero

Lood sinkers of waterdruppels


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Lood sinkers of waterdruppels


Man könnte auch Kipkorn in Scheiben schnibbeln, Frittiert sollten die auch wie 7g im Magen liegen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wahrscheinlich wird das Selbstgießen dieser Pfennigbleie die einfachste Lösung darstellen.
Ein großes Hexenwerk scheint mir das nicht zu sein. Nur sollte man den Alkohol dann weglassen, wie sonst an Silvester.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, heute war ja mehrfach vom leichten Feedern die Rede. Hab eben ein Video von Chaluppa gesehen, da wird ne Nummer schwerer gefischt. Es geht ums Barben-Feldern (endlich mal ohne Sitzkiepe und mit zwei Ruten) im Rhein. Ein durchaus gelungener Film wie ich finde. @geomas: Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich das kleine Dreibein von Korum habe, Chaluppa hat das Große, auch wenn er den Namen Korum offenkundig als Teamangler einer anderen Marke nicht aussprechen darf. 
@Tobias85: Er fischt übrigens wieder mit den Argon-Ruten. Aber in der Location mit den scharfkantigen Steinen auf der Buhne würde ich dort definitiv keine teuere Drennan-Rute fischen, sondern auch was robustes und günstiges.

Hier der Link zum Video:


----------



## dawurzelsepp

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle für diese Bleie
> Anhang anzeigen 353952
> 
> Das Problem scheint das Gewicht zu sein.
> Ich brauche nur 5 oder 7 gr.
> Egal wo man guckt nur große Kaliber.
> Mein Dealer der eigentlich fast alles hat fragte wozu ich die brauche.
> Zum angeln mit dem Picker.
> So angelt heute kaum noch einer war seine Antwort.
> Er wollte mir dann andere mit 10 g verkaufen.
> Den Fischen wäre das egal.
> Super, mir aber nicht, warum fein angeln und dann das Setup mit einer Bombe versauen.
> Also falls jemand eine Bezugsquelle kennt oder selbst die Quelle ist, bitte raus damit



Schau mal hier

https://store.do-itmolds.com/River-Round-Flat-Sinker-Molds_c_176.html

Die sind zwar in oz aber die Form stimmt in etwa


----------



## feederbrassen

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> https://store.do-itmolds.com/River-Round-Flat-Sinker-Molds_c_176.html
> 
> Die sind zwar in oz aber die Form stimmt in etwa


Oz ist schon okay nur bei den kleinen Größen wie 3/8 oz steht item is out of stock. 
Also nicht lieferbar   
Der Preis ist aber heftig. 

Dennoch Danke.


----------



## Andal

Meine Güte... hau halt mit dem Hammer auf ein Birnenblei. Flach ist flach...!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mit Wickelblei & Blechschere könnte man es ebenfalls einmal probieren.
Nen Wirbel drangeklemmt und ab dafür.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> . Hab eben ein Video von Chaluppa gesehen, da wird ne Nummer schwerer gefischt. Es geht ums Barben-Feldern (endlich mal ohne Sitzkiepe und mit zwei Ruten) im Rhein. Ein durchaus gelungener Film wie ich finde.


Barben Tuniken am Rhein ist auch ein interessantes Video von ihm und mal was ganz anderes als Feedern.


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Meine Güte... hau halt mit dem Hammer auf ein Birnenblei. Flach ist flach...!


Auf keinen Fall


----------



## geomas

Unten die Flat Bombs von Dinsmores, darüber (neben einer 1/8oz Arlesey-Bomb) die bekannten Tellerbleie
Die „Square Bombs” in 1/4oz=7g von Anchor mag ich gerne und habe ähnliche auch in schwerer.
Die Schnellwechsel-Tellerbleie von Jenzi sandte mir Heinz - danke!

Die schönen Bleie von Disnmores findet man mit konzentriertem Suchen bei britischen Händlern.
Die 1/8oz-Bombs sind „toppi” (wie der Niederländer sagt) für die richtig feine Angelei.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Genüssliches Flachlutschen von herkömmlichen Birnenbleien, beim allabendlichen TV-Vergnügen, kommt wohl eher nicht in Frage.
Wobei mit zartem "Schmelz" zu rechnen wäre, im Gegensatz zu einer akuten Bleivergiftung à la Wildwest oder Duisburg-Marxloh.


----------



## Kochtopf

@feederbrassen "mit Hammer flach klopfen geht nicht, ich will es schön haben:

Und welcher Vorschlag kommt als nächstes?



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit Wickelblei & Blechschere könnte man es ebenfalls einmal probieren.
> Nen Wirbel drangeklemmt und ab dafür.


    

Klassischer Ükeldiskussionsverlauf


----------



## geomas

Tja, eigentlich war ich heute so richtig heiß aufs Angeln, aber das Wetter war mir einfach zu mies. 
Nur grau und Regen, Regen, Regen. Jetzt hoffe ich auf den morgigen Abend.

Immerhin konnte ich mit Nubsies und größerem Gerät rumspielen.

#knicklicht





Links 2 „Quivertip Nightlite Adaptor” von Enterprise Tackle, rechts 2 der Teile aus dem Korum „Starlight Holder Kit 3mm”
Die 3mm-Knicklichter mit „Blase” sind welche von Energo, die zylindrisch geformten mitgelieferte aus dem Korum-Kit.
Also offenbar passen 3mm-Knickis hier wie dort.

Das Enterprise-Kits gibt es in drei Ausführungen (ET24 = „Carp Rod Tip Nightlite Adaptor” für „dicke” Rutenspitzen, ET23 = „Avon/Barbel Rod Tip Nightlite Adaptor” für normale Ruten und ET 22 = „Quiver/Rod Tip Nightlite Adaptor” mit zwei „Adaptern” für Feedertips oder sehr feine Rutenspitzen). Letzteres hab ich - scheint trocken auf dem Schreibtisch an den probierten Bibberspitzen zu funktionieren.

Gleiches gilt für das Korum-Kit. Da sind die Adapter deutlich weniger flexibel, halten aber offenbar etwas fester an der Spitze (nur „Trocken-Versuch”!).
Beim Enterprise-Kit stehen die Knickis etwa im 45°-Winkel von der Spitze ab, beim Korum-Teil etwa rechtwinklig.

Ich bin gespannt, wie gut sich die Halterungen in der Praxis machen und wie die Drennan-Isotope incl. Halterung im Vergleich dazu sind.


----------



## Tobias85

Das Chaluppa-Video gefällt mir wieder außerordentlich gut. Besonders freut mich für ihn aber immer wieder zu sehen, wie 'dürr' er inzwischen geworden ist, das wird ihm sicherlich einige zusätzliche Jahre am Rhein verschaffen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moinsen die Herren!
Jetzt habe ich 2 Tips gefunden...




Dabei ist mir etwas aufgefallen: Auch bei den von Euch gezeigten Spitzen scheint grundsätzlich etwas ganz wesentliches zu fehlen.
Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, als Männer noch Männer waren und es sogar noch Fische gab, hatten alle besseren Swing Tips solch niedliche, aber ungemein praktische, Konterschrauben/Ringe aus Messing, welche leider auch bei den zwei mir verbliebenen Spitzen fehlen.. .
Interessant finde ich, dass die obere, dünne Bibberspitze über einen Adapter verfügt mittels dem man die Bibber- in eine Schwingspitze umwandeln kann... .





Macht euch einen schönen Tag und freut euch aufs Wochenende..!


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach - ich habe noch etwas gefunden...
2 Shimano Custom 1000 mit Ersatzspule und Ersatzteilen - uralt aber gut in Schuß.
Da ich die genauso wenig gebrauchen kann wie die Hardy Swing Tip, würde ich den Kram abgeben... .




Sorry für die schlechte Bildqulität, aber die sind in Echt viel hübscher...


----------



## Mescalero

Damit kannst du ganz sicher jemandem eine große Freude machen, hier gibt es doch einige Oldie-Liebhaber, die gern „vintage“ am Wasser sind.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das Chaluppa-Video gefällt mir wieder außerordentlich gut. Besonders freut mich für ihn aber immer wieder zu sehen, wie 'dürr' er inzwischen geworden ist, das wird ihm sicherlich einige zusätzliche Jahre am Rhein verschaffen.


 na toll....meine Frau hat mir beim Beitrag Lesen über die Schulter geschaut.......jetzt steh ich unter Druck auch Gewicht abzunehmen  jetzt ist man im AB sogar nicht vor solchen Angriffen gefeit


----------



## Hecht100+

Kostenrechnung aufstellen, neue Watthose, Angelweste, Regenanzug, Hosen, Wäsche, Jacken, wegen Corona Gefahr bei Neukauf, also erst mal nach Corona verschieben.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kostenrechnung aufstellen, neue Watthose, Angelweste, Regenanzug, Hosen, Wäsche, Jacken, wegen Corona Gefahr bei Neukauf, also erst mal nach Corona verschieben.


 Die Frau winkte mal mit nem voll ausgestatteten Angelkajak mit allem pipapo wenn ich in 6 Monaten 20KG verliere  ich geb zu, ich hab mir die letzten 6 Monate auch "etwas" mühe gegeben  können wir das Thema wechseln ?


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Frau winkte mal mit nem voll ausgestatteten Angelkajak mit allem pipapo wenn ich in 6 Monaten 20KG verliere  ich geb zu, ich hab mir die letzten 6 Monate auch "etwas" mühe gegeben  können wir das Thema wechseln ?


Wie viele sind geworden? Also Kilo, nicht Kajaks.
Ich bin auf Diät, mein grosses Ziel ist zweistellig.

2030.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie viele sind geworden? Also Kilo, nicht Kajaks.
> Ich bin auf Diät, mein grosses Ziel ist zweistellig.
> 
> 2030.


im mittleren einstelligen Bereich, und das das klar ist ! Das lag NUR an Corona   
Große Ziele soll man nie aus den Augen lassen, bis 2030 brauchst ja nur 1KG pro Jahr für zweistellig


----------



## geomas

#gewicht
#neinkeineflatbombsvondisnmores

Ich habe im April 2019 mit dem Paffen aufgehört und seitdem pro Monat ein knappes Kilo zugelegt.
Hab nen großen Stapel Jeans und Gürtel die öhmmm einen schönen hohen nutzlosen Stapel bilden.


----------



## skyduck

geht mir ähnlich, habe auch vor 18 kg mit dem Rauchen aufgehört


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> #gewicht
> #neinkeineflatbombsvondisnmores
> 
> Ich habe im April 2019 mit dem Paffen aufgehört und seitdem pro Monat ein knappes Kilo zugelegt.
> Hab nen großen Stapel Jeans und Gürtel die öhmmm einen schönen hohen nutzlosen Stapel bilden.


Ich seh schon, wir sollten alle mehr aktiv Angeln, so mit Dinsmores Flatbomb an einer Dropshot Montage  das nennt sich dann Gentlemen Dropbomb Cast


----------



## Mikesch

*A Mo unta zwoa Zentna is a Grischbal.*


Übersetzung auf Hochdeutsch:
Ein Mann unter 2 Zentner ist ein Kümmerling.


PS: Ich habe kein Übergewicht, bin nur 10 cm zu klein.


----------



## Tikey0815

mikesch schrieb:


> *A Mo unta zwoa Zentna is a Grischbal.*
> 
> 
> Übersetzung auf Hochdeutsch:
> Ein Mann unter 2 Zentner ist ein Kümmerling.
> 
> 
> PS: Ich habe kein Übergewicht, bin nur 10 cm zu klein.


Darauf einen Kümmerling


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mann Jungs, das ist ja ganz wunderbar! Uns verbindet nicht nur die Leidenschaft zur Friedfischanglei sondern, zumindest die ehemaligen Raucher unter uns, das stabile Übergewicht.
@Kochtopf: 2030 ist ja sogar 4-stellig


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> im mittleren einstelligen Bereich, und das das klar ist ! Das lag NUR an Corona
> Große Ziele soll man nie aus den Augen lassen, bis 2030 brauchst ja nur 1KG pro Jahr für zweistellig


Du schmeichelst mir, aber es sind ZWEI im Jahr


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du schmeichelst mir, aber es sind ZWEI im Jahr


Ich bin Stolz dich als Leidensgenosse zu haben


----------



## skyduck

mikesch schrieb:


> *A Mo unta zwoa Zentna is a Grischbal.*
> 
> 
> Übersetzung auf Hochdeutsch:
> Ein Mann unter 2 Zentner ist ein Kümmerling.
> 
> 
> PS: Ich habe kein Übergewicht, bin nur 10 cm zu klein.


Ja der Mann im 21 Jahrhundert neigt dazu bis zu einen halben Meter zu klein geraten zu sein. Was soll man machen?


----------



## Racklinger

Uffff, da habe ich dass Gegenteilige Problem, auch als Ex-Raucher, ich verliere leichter Gewicht als dass ich zunehme  Wenn ich einigermaßen moderat Jogge (und damit meine ich max. 1x die Woche für 20 min) reicht dass für meinen Stoffwechsel dass der anspringt. Dann machen sich meine Schwiegermama und meine bessere Hälfte sich sorgen weil ich keinen Arsch mehr in der Hose habe und stopfen mich mit gutem Essen voll. Was an sich nicht schlecht ist, leider brauche ich dann immer Verdauungsschnäpse weil ich so überfressen bin.


----------



## geomas

So, nun bin ich auch Besitz einer Tele-Picker. Erstaunlich kompakt, das Teil. Und in prima Zustand. 
Ist ne Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse-X Kevlar.
Kam mit 4 unterschiedlichen Glasfiber-Bibberspitzen und einer extra Spitze mit Gewindeendring. 
Die Rute (offiziell 3m lang) ist zusammengeschoben keine 56cm kurz und damit noch kürzer als die weicheste der (unterschiedlich langen) Feedertips.

Klar - ich werde bestimmt nicht den Steckruten abschwören, aber für kurze Angel-Erkundungstrips mit Rad oder auch zu Fuß kommt mir die Tele-Picker gerade recht. Gestern kam ja ihre „Steck-Stiefschwester” - mal sehen, ob ich eine oder gar beide der Ruten heute Abend ans Wasser führe.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hatte ich auch mal - klasse Rute..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach - ich habe noch etwas gefunden...
> 2 Shimano Custom 1000 mit Ersatzspule und Ersatzteilen - uralt aber gut in Schuß.



Die beiden Shimano Rollen passen doch sicherlich super zu einem entsprechenden Winklepicker-Youngtimer.
Quasi Shimano an Silstar oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Was den "idealen" Telepicker anbelangt,
warum klebt man sich nicht einfach einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde auf die Rute der Wahl und schraubt hinterher eine Quivertip ein?


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was den "idealen" Telepicker anbelangt,
> warum klebt man sich nicht einfach einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde auf die Rute der Wahl und schraubt hinterher eine Quivertip ein?



Kann man sicher so machen, aber ich nutze gerne Gerätschaften aus vergangenen Jahrzehnten.
Und Einschraub-Quivertips mag ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was den "idealen" Telepicker anbelangt,
> warum klebt man sich nicht einfach einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde auf die Rute der Wahl und schraubt hinterher eine Quivertip ein?





geomas schrieb:


> Kann man sicher so machen, aber ich nutze gerne Gerätschaften aus vergangenen Jahrzehnten.
> Und Einschraub-Quivertips mag ich persönlich nicht.


Ich für meinen Teil modifiziere ungerne Ruten die ich teuer gekauft habe, wenn der Spitzenring sich mal lösen sollte sieht das anders aus, aber ohne Not... neeeee


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bei einer gerade neu gekauften oder aber relativ teuren Rute würde ich das wohl auch nicht machen.
Aber warum nicht eine geeignete & gebrauchte Telerute kaufen und für diese "Spezialeinsätze" etwas modifizieren?

Von Quantum hatte ich einmal eine Hypercast Tele Pack, mit einer grandiosen Transportlänge von gerade einmal 45cm.
Die Rutenaktion war aufgrund der vielen Segmente allerdings relativ grottig, daher habe ich mir dann irgendwann einen Gewindering
auf die Spitze geklebt. Somit hatte ich quasi eine Winklepicker für den Rucksack. Leider ist mir die Rute dann irgendwann kaputt gegangen,
wahrscheinlich war das ewige in den Rucksack Stopfen dann doch nicht so ihr Ding.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Klar - ich werde bestimmt nicht den Steckruten abschwören, aber für kurze Angel-Erkundungstrips mit Rad oder auch zu Fuß kommt mir die Tele-Picker gerade recht.



Das ist überhaupt ne tolle Idee! Ich hab ja auch ne alte Telepicker von meinem Onkel, und da ich eh viel mit dem Rad unterwegs bin (diese Woche das erste mal die 100km am Tag geknackt), böte sich das ja super an als leichtes Erkundungsgepäck.


----------



## skyduck

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was den "idealen" Telepicker anbelangt,
> warum klebt man sich nicht einfach einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde auf die Rute der Wahl und schraubt hinterher eine Quivertip ein?


Ich persönlich finde, dass gerade die älteren Ruten, die auch speziell dafür gebaut wurden wesentlich besser in Kombination mit Swingtip und Quiver funktionieren als neuere Modelle. Mag auch an der Gewöhnung liegen weil man damit groß geworden ist. aber ein richtiges Swingtip-Feeling kommt für mich erst mit älteren Modellen auf die in der Art und Weiche heute gar nicht mehr gebaut werden. Egal ob Eigenbau mit weichen Ruten oder die Kogha Classic Catcher, das Feeling und die Aktion der Rute ist einfach anders.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die beiden Shimano Rollen passen doch sicherlich super zu einem entsprechenden Winklepicker-Youngtimer.
> Quasi Shimano an Silstar oder so ähnlich.



Mach mir ein Angebot...
Den Silstar Winkle Picker kannst Du dazu bekommen...


----------



## geomas

#picker
#zander

Sagt mal, liebe kenntnisreiche Ükels, gab es früher auch „Zander-Picker” mit Wechselspitzen???
Ich sah ein derartiges Gerät kürzlich angeboten - aber der Verkäufer war kein Angler und ich dachte an ein Versehen seinerseits.


----------



## rhinefisher

Irgendein Werbeheini wird sicherlich schonmal Picker als Zanderruten vermarktet haben... .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendein Werbeheini wird sicherlich schonmal Picker als Zanderruten vermarktet haben... .



Na "Onkel Didi" doch sicherlich oder macht der nur in Gummi?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mach mir ein Angebot...
> Den Silstar Winkle Picker kannst dazu bekommen...



Vorerst bin ich da wohl bedient aber vielen Dank.

Für einen alten Winklepicker von Silstar hätte ich sogar noch eine Silstar Tiny TF 20 hier liegen, schön mit Rosenholzgriff. 
Damals angepriesen als _"WORLD'S SMALLEST SPINNING REEL" _- heute verkauft so etwas wohl jeder drittklassige Gerätehersteller.

Damals sauteuer das Teil, zumindest für meine Taschengeldverhältnisse. Als Ladenhüter in einem Jagd- & Waffenladen,
in dem die ebenfalls vorhandene Angelabteilung ein eher eingestaubtes Dasein fristete, konnte ich die Rolle dann relativ günstig schießen.
Damals habe ich sie glaube ich zum UL-Spinnfischen haben wollen, wenn das da schon so hieß?


----------



## Allround-Angler

Zur Zander-Picker: Gab mal einen Artikel in einer großen deutschen Angelzeitschrift. Da ging es um Zander mit kleinen Fischfetzen an der Picker im Hochsommer.


----------



## hester

Eine ausgewiesene " Zander-Picker-Rute " ist mir auch noch nie untergekommen. Das man Picker zum Zanderangeln verwendet ist natürlich was anderes.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Da ging es um Zander mit kleinen Fischfetzen an der Picker im Hochsommer.



Könnte manche der Jüngeren hier überraschen, dass der Strehlow früher auch mit Naturköder geangelt hat, falls sie den Namen überhaupt noch kennen.


----------



## hester

Diese Rollen habe ich damals für die Silstar benutzt:






	

		
			
		

		
	
Man verzeihe mir die Griffe, ich mag halt keine Schieberollenhalter, bin ich nie mit warm geworden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann ist so eine Telerute dabei und dann ist sie fällig.


Ich halte das mal fest, ich bin einer alten Flamme noch aus der Glasfaserzeit und vollständig handgemodded ein Portrait schuldig, die so unauffällig wie gut das Thema Reiserute + richtige-Friedfischrute lange für mich sehr günstig gestaltet hat, auf dem Fahrrad endlich mal kein Problem mehr war, und ihre guten Fische gebracht hat und auch immer wieder Gastangler oder Vereinskameraden positiv überzeugen konnte. 
(Shakespeare Traveller)


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich halte das mal fest, ich bin einer alten Flamme noch aus der Glasfaserzeit und vollständig handgemodded ein Portrait schuldig, die so unauffällig wie gut das Thema Reiserute + richtige-Friedfischrute lange für mich sehr günstig gestaltet hat, auf dem Fahrrad endlich mal kein Problem mehr war, und ihre guten Fische gebracht hat und auch immer wieder Gastangler oder Vereinskameraden positiv überzeugen konnte.
> (Shakespeare Traveller)


Was bei Teleruten bis jetzt immer ein No Go war  und vermutlich immer bleiben wird, sind die üblichen Telerutenringe. So grauslig...!

Also wenn ich mal was finde, hat es sicher angewundene Ringe, oder gar keine.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das stimmt mit den Ringen.
Wobei diese waren dann auf eine Art sehr stimmig.
Könnte man durchaus ändern ... meine neuen sind nur noch mit angewundenen schlanken Ringlein, inzwischen ist das glücklicherweise üblich.
Nur ist der Langstippen/"Bolo" Bereich weit weg von Kofferrütchen.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal was finde, hat es sicher angewundene Ringe



Lässt sich sowas denn nicht theoretisch selber erledigen? Bzw. vom Rutenbauer des Vertrauens...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Doch, klar.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich hab mir bei Ali jetzt diese 3m Tele Feeder bestellt, bin gespannt, auch auf die Qualität der Fuji Rutenringe


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
im Prinzip kann man jede unberingte Stippe mit Ringen und Rollenhalter ausstatten. Ist gar nicht soviel Aufwand, dagegen spricht oft die Teilung von den Teleruten. Auf eine 5m Stippe mit einem Transportmaß von 80cm kriegt man vieleicht 4 Ringe + Spitzenring (ohne diese elenden Schieberinge). Schnurverlauf wird grauslig sein.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lässt sich sowas denn nicht theoretisch selber erledigen? Bzw. vom Rutenbauer des Vertrauens...


Klar kann man, wenn man denn auf Biegen & Brechen ein Ergebnis haben muss. Aber ich warte, bis ich zufällig finde, denn es eilt mir nicht. Ist ja auch nicht ganz so, dass ich ohne den Stecken nicht wüßte, wie ich Fische herbringen sollte.


----------



## Hecht100+

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Prinzip kann man jede unberingte Stippe mit Ringen und Rollenhalter ausstatten. Ist gar nicht soviel Aufwand, dagegen spricht oft die Teilung von den Teleruten. Auf eine 5m Stippe mit einem Transportmaß von 80cm kriegt man vieleicht 4 Ringe + Spitzenring (ohne diese elenden Schieberinge). Schnurverlauf wird grauslig sein.


5,20 Cormoran Black King, 7Ringe plus Spitzenring, 75cm Transportmass, Baujahr ca 70-80er Jahre, 10-40 gr WG. Leider sehr selten zu finden. Aber es gab sie.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine zeitgemäße, günstige Telerute von der _sehr guten und renommierten _Firma Lineaffe angeschafft. Es handelt sich um eine leidlich leichte und brauchbare Posenrute von 3,6m -die natürlich direkt mit 40 g WG (Lüge nr.1) und als Bolo (Lüge Nr.2) angepriesen ist.
Ich will mich nicht beklagen, sie ist handelbar, hat ein sehr kurzes Transportmass (Wenn Tele, dann bitte soll sie auch ihre einzige Stärke ausspielen) und jede Menge kleine, angewundene RInge -ich hatte sie mal hier vorgestellt, ich suche den Beitrag heraus und ergänze ihn in diesem Post.
Kleinis habe ich mit ihr schon gefangen, auch einzwei halbstarke Brassen, und sie macht im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten auch Spass. POsenmontagen ab 3 oder besser 3,5g sind kein Problem, und leichte Grundmontagen bis 20 oder so auch nicht. Ich habe sie mit einer 2500Äqivalent Spro Nova mit 0,18er gekoppelt, die beiden verstehen sich prima. Unter überhängenden Bäumen habe ich in Stellrutenmanier auch mal eine oder zwei Sektionen eingefahren gelassen- ein weiterer Vorteil der reichberingten modernen Teles. Sowas ist sicher eine praktische, anspruchslose Erkundungsrute mit Allroundpotential- und sie ist erfreulich dezent.

EDIT: Ah, hier ist sie- Achtung, ich hatte das Bild vor einiger Zeit bereits gepostet, ist also nichts Neues:






Ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine kürzere, sagen wir 3m Version meinem kleinen Angelschüler zukommen zu lassen (selbstverständlich inkognito über Bande, um den Papa nicht in Schande zu stürzen)- die robuste Telekonstruktion und vor allem der kurze Griff würde sie, in verbindung mit einer preiswerten, leichten Cormoranrolle 
und 0,20er ganz sicher zu einer schönen EInstiegs-Allroundcombo für einen jungen Anglersmann machen (es ist eine Schande, mit was für Schrott der Arme Junge hantieren muss.


----------



## geomas

Die erste der neuen alten Silstar-Picker wurde heute Abend entschneidert - es dauerte keine 10 Sekunden nach ersten Wurf damit und ein Plötz zog die ganz weiche Spitze krumm.

Hatte hin- und herüberlegt, ob zuerst die Steckrute oder die Telepicker probiert werden soll. Der Wasserstand war heute deutlich über normal und da kommt man auch mit kurzen Ruten prima klar. Also die 2,60m-Steck-Picker.

An der Rute war noch die vom Vorbesitzer genutzte Rolle - eine kleine alte Heckbrems-Shimano - SGT1000x oder so. Die hatte über den alten Schnurrest frische 0,14er bekommen und daran hatte ich ausnahmsweise mal wieder eine Link-Ledger-Montage geknüpft.
2,5g DS-Blei an einem kurzen, frei laufenden Seitenarm. Fischkontakt sollte ein 16er Carbon Match von Drennan an 0,12er Vorfach herstellen.

Hab wie üblich mit Micro- und kleinen-mittleren Pellets sowie Pinkies lose vorgefüttert. Tja, und der erste und auch der zweite Wurf brachten sofort Plötz auf die bewährte Kombination aus Caster und Pinkies. Kleine Fische von knapp über 15cm. Es kamen dann Ukelei dazu und ein Brassen, der die wirklich weiche Rute schon deutlich durchbog:





Erster Brassen an der neuen alten Silstar-Picker. Geschätzt nur knapp über 30cm, aber ein Anfang.

Dann drehten die trainierenden Kanupolo-Spieler richtig auf und es wurde laut. Gab dennoch weitere Plötz und Ükel, einen kleinen Brassen und ganz zum Schluß einen nicht eindeutig zu identifizierenden Fisch - sah aus wie ein kleiner Brassen, aber eher golden und die Flossen rötlich - das Licht war schon fast komplett weg und ich mag mich mit der Bestimmung „Hybrid!” irren.

Die Rute macht auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, sie ähnelt in der Aktion der 7ft-Picker von Alan Brown mehr als den anderen Pickern in meinem Bestand.
Die alte frühe Carbon-Daiwa oder auch die feine Balzer Editions-Picker sind viel schneller, schwingen weniger nach als diese Silstar Traverse-X.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, das Mini-Ükel-Treffen am Tietjenteich  ist schon wieder Geschichte. Wir haben alle gefangen, es gab ne oberleckere, von Susanne gekochte und Heinz am Wasser heiß gemachte Bohnensuppe mit reichlich Rindfleisch und jede Menge Fisch. Susanne hatte allerdings keine Chance Heinz und mich an die Wand  zu angeln. Ich hatte ne Geheimwaffe mitgebracht: meine Frau! Und die haben wir neben Frau Hübner platziert. Die beiden hatten reichlich zu reden, an konzentriertes Angeln war damit nicht mehr zu denken.
Alles in allem ein toller Abend an einem wunderschönen Gewässer. Und besten Dank noch mal für die heiße Suppe und die kalten Getränke.
Hier noch einige Impressionen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

bei welchem Gewicht und Grifflänge?


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> bei welchem Gewicht und Grifflänge?



Meintest due den Beitrag zur Lineaffe? Ich hab grad gemessen und gewogen, als Gewicht sind erfreuliche 135 g angegeben, gewogen sinds etwas weniger erfreuliche, aber immer noch angenehme 155-160 g. Grifflänge ist 40cm, 33 cm bis zum Rollenfuss. Ganz ok für junge Menschen die noch im Wachstum sind. Wette, die 3m Version wäre richtig gut geeignet.
Übrigerns hat der Junge Mann neben einer 3m Stippe, die er leidlich beherrscht, ein echtes Danaergeschenk erhalten: eine 2,70 Teleglaspilkmonsterrute, die ich kaum heben kann mit Spitzenring ohne EInlage, 60cm Moosgummi (kein Duplon wohlgemerkt) Griff. Als Hohn hat ihm irgendein Erwachsener eine kaputte Freiläufer mit grosszügigen 15m Paketschnur drangeschraubt. Schlimm, wie der kleine sich damit abmüht.
Dabei ist die Macht stark ihn ihm: Mit meiner Sportex hat er einen kleine Wobbler weiter rausgefeuert als ich, und ebenfalls anders als auf ersten Wurf einen schönen Barsch gefangen. Ich finde, so ein Schrottmonstrum ist eine Hürde auf seinem anglerischen Weg.


----------



## Hecht100+

@kuttenkarl 
Bei der Black King kann ich dir das im Moment nicht genau sagen, bei meiner ist das untere Teil zerbrochen, sie ist jetzt nur noch eine 4,50 mtr Rute aber mit allen Ringen noch. 
Von der 4,50 mtr. Black Star haette ich alle Daten, 9teilig, 300 gramm schwer, 10 bis 30 gr. WG, Transportlaenge ca 90cm, Baujahr 93, Carbon, Preis damals ca 450 DM. Macht auch vor einen Portions-Karpfen nicht schlapp.


----------



## kuttenkarl

meine die 5,20m Cormoran Rute


----------



## kuttenkarl

das war dann zu der Zeit aber schon mit das beste was es zukaufen gab.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, obwohl DAM hatte damals auch richtig geile Tele Ruten, muss mal schauen ob ich die noch wieder finde. Die lagen preislich noch darüber. 
Die Black King ist noch eine Glasfaserrute, aber eben mit kurzer Teilung, die Black Star war dann schon Carbon, und erheblich dünner.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt ne tolle Idee! Ich hab ja auch ne alte Telepicker von meinem Onkel, und da ich eh viel mit dem Rad unterwegs bin (diese Woche das erste mal die 100km am Tag geknackt), böte sich das ja super an als leichtes Erkundungsgepäck.


Respekt, Tobias! 100 km am Tag mit dem Rad, klasse!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> h könnte mir vorstellen, eine kürzere, sagen wir 3m Version meinem kleinen Angelschüler zukommen zu lassen (selbstverständlich inkognito über Bande, um den Papa nicht in Schande zu stürzen)- die robuste Telekonstruktion und vor allem der kurze Griff würde sie, in verbindung mit einer preiswerten, leichten Cormoranrolle
> und 0,20er ganz sicher zu einer schönen EInstiegs-Allroundcombo für einen jungen Anglersmann machen (es ist eine Schande, mit was für Schrott der Arme Junge hantieren muss.



Nicht nur schlau, sondern auch mitfühlend - wirklich sehr Sympathisch!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Respekt, Tobias! 100 km am Tag mit dem Rad, klasse!


Ich hoffe sehr das @Tobias85  einen guten Sattel hat und erinnere mich schaudernd an die 75km mit dem Erstaustattungsvierkantholzsattel von Giant.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine zeitgemäße, günstige Telerute von der _sehr guten und renommierten _Firma Lineaffe angeschafft. Es handelt sich um eine leidlich leichte und brauchbare Posenrute von 3,6m -die natürlich direkt mit 40 g WG (Lüge nr.1) und als Bolo (Lüge Nr.2) angepriesen ist.
> Ich will mich nicht beklagen, sie ist handelbar, hat ein sehr kurzes Transportmass (Wenn Tele, dann bitte soll sie auch ihre einzige Stärke ausspielen) und jede Menge kleine, angewundene RInge -ich hatte sie mal hier vorgestellt, ich suche den Beitrag heraus und ergänze ihn in diesem Post.
> Kleinis habe ich mit ihr schon gefangen, auch einzwei halbstarke Brassen, und sie macht im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten auch Spass. POsenmontagen ab 3 oder besser 3,5g sind kein Problem, und leichte Grundmontagen bis 20 oder so auch nicht. Ich habe sie mit einer 2500Äqivalent Spro Nova mit 0,18er gekoppelt, die beiden verstehen sich prima. Unter überhängenden Bäumen habe ich in Stellrutenmanier auch mal eine oder zwei Sektionen eingefahren gelassen- ein weiterer Vorteil der reichberingten modernen Teles. Sowas ist sicher eine praktische, anspruchslose Erkundungsrute mit Allroundpotential- und sie ist erfreulich dezent.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, hier ist sie- Achtung, ich hatte das Bild vor einiger Zeit bereits gepostet, ist also nichts Neues:
> Anhang anzeigen 354025
> 
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine kürzere, sagen wir 3m Version meinem kleinen Angelschüler zukommen zu lassen (selbstverständlich inkognito über Bande, um den Papa nicht in Schande zu stürzen)- die robuste Telekonstruktion und vor allem der kurze Griff würde sie, in verbindung mit einer preiswerten, leichten Cormoranrolle
> und 0,20er ganz sicher zu einer schönen EInstiegs-Allroundcombo für einen jungen Anglersmann machen (es ist eine Schande, mit was für Schrott der Arme Junge hantieren muss.


Lustig, eine sehr gleiche von Zebco (oder war es auch Lineaeffe?) hat neulich im Baumarkt mein Interesse geweckt, angesichts meines Rutenwaldes habe ich die Baustelle aber nicht aufgemacht. Für den Preis kann man über die Verarbeitung nicht meckern aber eine Schönheit ist sie wahrlich nicht.
Falls wir je wieder in den Urlaub fahren werden kommt das Thema Telerute nochmal auf den Tisch  hier im Ükel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine kürzere, sagen wir 3m Version meinem kleinen Angelschüler zukommen zu lassen




Ein feiner Zug von dir!
Ich hab auch schon öfter Angelzeug an Jungangler verschenkt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

#Ehrenboardie

Hab ich eine Änderung im Forum verpasst oder warum haben jetzt so viele den Titel "Ehrenboardie" ?
Hat das evtl was mit den 20 Jahren zu tun ?

....bin grad etwas ratlos.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter und @Tricast und an Eure Frauen - Glückwunsch zum Mini-Ükel-Treffen am Tietjenteich! 
Liest sich wie ein äußerst gelungenes „Fish-in”. 

@Minimax - die Telerutenkombo sieht so ganz in Schwarz und „Edelstahl/Silber” wirklich angenehm dezent aus. Mir gefällt sie rein optisch.
Auch wenn ich „nackte” Griffe und Klapprollenhalter nicht so mag. Hoffentlich kannst Du die Eltern des Junganglers die 3m-Variante der Lineaeffe diskret schmackhaft machen.

@Tobias85 - alle Achtung - 100km ist ja schon mal ne happige Strecke mit dem Rad!

an alle - die Bezeichnung „Zander-Picker” war irreführend - ich meinte ganz feine Zander-Grundruten, aber mit Wechselspitzen (?!).


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> #Ehrenboardie
> 
> Hab ich eine Änderung im Forum verpasst oder warum haben jetzt so viele den Titel "Ehrenboardie" ?
> Hat das evtl was mit den 20 Jahren zu tun ?
> 
> ....bin grad etwas ratlos.



Ich frag mich auch. Aber letztlich ists mir wumpe.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> #Ehrenboardie
> 
> Hab ich eine Änderung im Forum verpasst oder warum haben jetzt so viele den Titel "Ehrenboardie" ?
> Hat das evtl was mit den 20 Jahren zu tun ?
> 
> ....bin grad etwas ratlos.



Erklärung kommt gleich. Ansonsten vorweg: Wir feiern ab heute 20 Jahre Anglerboard. Unsere Ehrenboardies haben sich besonders verdient um das Anglerboard gemacht in Form von Aktivitäten, etc. Wenn wir einen verdienten Boardie vergessen haben, dann meldet euch bei mir. Dann bekommt der Nutzer auch das Banner.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf, Ihr habt @Kochtopf vergessen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zum 30. AB Geburtstag ist Pött auch soweit.....


----------



## nobbi1962

ich möchte meinen Ehrenboardi Banner Dir geben Rebecca.

lg nobbi


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Kochtopf, Ihr habt @Kochtopf vergessen!



Hab bereits ne Petition an Rebecca geschrieben -das muss unbedingt korrigiert werden!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Super, danke Rebecca!


----------



## Minimax

Ah, jetzt stimmt die Welt wieder, danke Rebecca!
Ich dachte übrigens zuerst, das diejenigen unter uns zu "Ehrenboardies" gemacht wurden, deren ständiges Offtopic, Herumgealbere und Getrolle ein Ausmass erreicht hat, das es unmöglich macht, sie noch als richtige Boardies im Sinne einer ordentlichen Mitgliedschaft zu bezeichnen, Quasi als gelbes Warnschild für die echten Boardies


----------



## Tricast

Es war ein schöner langer später Nachmittag am Tietchenteich mit Frau K., Hund F. und Stephan; nur Abbot war anfangs nicht so begeistert. Jedenfalls hat uns der Großmeister von der Wuemme mal gezeigt wie einfach Angeln ist, bisschen geschreddertes Toastbrot, ein paar Maden und ab dafür - und Füüüüsch. Stephan hatte 10 Fischlies, ich hatte ein Rotauge und Susanne unter erschwerten Bedingungen hatte 4 Fischies.
Das Rotauge hatte ich auf Pose vor den Füßen. Mit dem Pelletfeeder und Boilies am Haar keinen Zupfer. Pellets und ich werden wohl keine Freunde mehr genau wie das Angeln mit 2 oder mehr Ruten (wenn es nicht gerade Festbleimontagen sind). Ich hätte jedenfalls mein Ergebnis um 100% steigern können, wenn ich den Biss an der Pose rechtzeitig mitbekommen hätte.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann

Minimax schrieb:


> Hab bereits ne Petition an Rebecca geschrieben -das muss unbedingt korrigiert werden!



Es waren echt sehr schöne Worte. Die muss ich eigentlich mal @Kochtopf stecken. Der freut sich sicher 



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich möchte meinen Ehrenboardi Banner Dir geben Rebecca.
> 
> lg nobbi



Ich verzichte aktuell. Ihr wisst schon direkte Mitarbeiter sind von Gewinnspielen und weiteren Sachen ausgeschlossen, etc.


----------



## hanzz

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Gewinnspielen


Also hat Ehrenboardie @Minimax jetzt doch wieder eine Chance auf eine Waage ?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann

hanzz schrieb:


> Also hat Ehrenboardie @Minimax jetzt doch wieder eine Chance auf eine Waage ?



Sollte bei uns irgendwann mal eine Waage im Kämmerlein rumstehen, dann steck ich die Minimax zu. Es scheint ja echt ein wunder Punkt zu sein!


----------



## skyduck

#Telepicker
hmmm... Werden die momentan mehr angeboten oder nur Zufall der momentanen Präsenz? Bin da in der Tat auf der Suche nach ner schicken alten Silstar Pickerrute die Tage drauf gestoßen. Gestern angekommen zusammen mit der erst fehlgeleiteten Floatbox.

#Ehrenboardie 
Im Moment fühle ich mich hier als Guppy im Haifischbecken oder als Gefreiter in der Offiziersmesse - überall nur Medaillen und Orden   . Aber schon interessant wie lange hier schon alles so läuft...

#U 20 Party an der Ruhr 
Heute werde ich diese Stelle noch einmal aufsuchen mit der alten Matchrute, Stachelschweinposen, 8er Goldhaken und gestern eingelegten Vanillemais. Auf Grund des Wetters sollte da nicht mehr viel los sein unter der Woche. Plan ist es direkt vor dem Seerosen mit den nötigen Grundabstand (wegen Grundeln) 1-2 Stunden bis in die Dämmerung anzusitzen. Wo sich so viele Minis befinden muss doch auch mal was Größeres bei sein?


----------



## Tikey0815

hanzz schrieb:


> Also hat Ehrenboardie @Minimax jetzt doch wieder eine Chance auf eine Waage ?


Willst du damit sagen dass Mini zu schwer ist ?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Rebecca Hoffmann 
Danke für die kurze Erklärung und bitte nicht so viel Bescheidenheit, diesen Titel hättest du durchaus verdient. 

@Ehrenboardie
Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Verleihung dieses Titels.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen dass Mini zu schwer ist ?


Für unseren @Minimax langt, gerade im Vergleich zu den restlichen Ükeln, eine Briefwaage


----------



## hanzz

Man konnte Minimax ja letztens in voller Pracht bestaunen. Daher meine ich eher nein. Eher noch was zu essen.


----------



## geomas

@skyduck - Glückwunsch zu den wunderschönen Posen und der Silstar-Tele-Picker!
Manchmal häufen sich Angebote von bestimmten Produkten oder Produktgruppen.
Wenn wir alle im Ükel richtig Pro-Telepicker-Propaganda machen steigen sicher bald die Preise dafür...

PS: Viel Erfolg heute Abend!


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Einen schönen Posenkasten mit Inhalt hast Du da, der gefällt mir. Teleruten mit diesen "Teleruten-Ringe" finde ich abscheulich. Die würde ich sofort entfernen und Ringe anwickeln wie bei einer Bolo. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Teleruten mit diesen "Teleruten-Ringe" finde ich abscheulich. Die würde ich sofort entfernen und Ringe anwickeln wie bei einer Bolo.


Es gibt einfach so Dinge, da krampft die Anglerseele. Dazu gehören Telerutenringe, Tennis"leder"griffe, Sargbleie, viele Plastikuniversalposen... das muss man nicht!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach so Dinge, da krampft die Anglerseele. Dazu gehören Telerutenringe, Tennis"leder"griffe, Sargbleie, viele Plastikuniversalposen... das muss man nicht!


Ich mag Sargbleie für Festbleimontagen, da sind sie einfach sehr funktional und deutlich billiger als Inlinebleie vom Fuchs und Co.

Und solange das Tennisband hochwertig ist...


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> @skyduck : Einen schönen Posenkasten mit Inhalt hast Du da, der gefällt mir. Teleruten mit diesen "Teleruten-Ringe" finde ich abscheulich. Die würde ich sofort entfernen und Ringe anwickeln wie bei einer Bolo.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja stimmt schon mit den Teleringen. Fische heute außer der Stellfischrute oder vielleicht bald mal einer Bolo keinerlei Teleskopruten. Wenn ich mir aber mal eine alte Rute hole soll sie auch genauso hässlich sein wie die, die ich in meiner Jugendzeit gefischt habe. Auch spröde Hässlichkeit kann seinen Charme haben (gilt auch für weiße Shakespeare Plastikposen   ) Nostalgie muss nicht zwangsläufig auch schön sein, kann - muss aber nicht.


----------



## Andal

Beim Sargblei stört mich schon der Name. Beim Nichtmögen war ich schon als sehr zarter Knabe recht eigen und von hartem Willen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich halte das mal fest, ich bin einer alten Flamme noch aus der Glasfaserzeit und vollständig handgemodded ein Portrait schuldig, die so unauffällig wie gut das Thema Reiserute + richtige-Friedfischrute lange für mich sehr günstig gestaltet hat, auf dem Fahrrad endlich mal kein Problem mehr war, und ihre guten Fische gebracht hat und auch immer wieder Gastangler oder Vereinskameraden positiv überzeugen konnte.
> (Shakespeare Traveller)



Ich habe mal die Daten aus den wiedererstandenen Katalogen rausgesucht, hab gerade nicht die rechte Zeit für Fotos und so, kommt später.
Es gab mindestens 3 Varianten, die waren und sind für's weiche Angeln immer noch sehr klasse, kurzgeteilt eben und wenige Schieberinge notwendig.
Wobei wenn man die (Schieber) selber bauen kann aus Blankabschnitten, ist das auch eine bombige Lösung.
Allerdings mit den Farben war das nicht so einfach ... 

Shakespeare Katalog 1978
Traveller 1073 *orange*, Glasfaser-Tele, Draht-Chrom-Ringe
4,50m 8tlg TL=70cm 460g A 15g  EVP=87DM
Verkaufte Längen 3,00 3,50m 4,00m 4,50m

Shakespeare Katalog 1980
Economy 1070_450 *leuchtgelb*, Glasfaser-Tele, frühe schwarze Kunststoffringe Porzellit Einlage (keine Orginale von Fuji)
4,50m 8tlg TL=70cm 425g A 5-30g
Verkaufte Längen 3,00 3,50m 4,00m 4,50m

Shakespeare Katalog 1981
Economy 1070_450 *orange*, Glasfaser-Tele, verbesserte schwarze Kunststoffringe Porzellit Einlage
4,50m 8tlg TL=70cm 425g A 5-30g
Verkaufte Längen 3,00 3,50m 4,00m 4,50m 5,00m

Ich habe die 1980 Traveller/Economy 2mal, schwarz gemacht und in real gemessen sogar 4,65m Länge was richtig schön für die Posenangelei ist.


----------



## Tobias85

@Tricast und @Wuemmehunter: Eurer ANgelgemeinschaft ein dickes Petri! )



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Respekt, Tobias! 100 km am Tag mit dem Rad, klasse!



Hatte ja eigentlich darauf spekuliert, dass @Tikey0815 's Frau das wieder liest...   



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr das @Tobias85  einen guten Sattel hat und erinnere mich schaudernd an die 75km mit dem Erstaustattungsvierkantholzsattel von Giant.



Frag nicht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Sargblei stört mich schon der Name. Beim Nichtmögen war ich schon als sehr zarter Knabe recht eigen und von hartem Willen.


Ecken abbeißen und oder gleich groß abschleifen, ich hatte mal welche wohlgefälliger gerundete.
Schon ist es ein Rhombus-Blei  was viel besser klingt und weniger verhakelt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Frag nicht...


Schön wenn gewisse Körperteile wieder durchblutet werden


----------



## Jason

Packe gleich meine 7 Sachen für heute Abend zusammen. Ein paar Stunden wird in die Nacht hinein geangelt. Das mit dem Vorfüttern hab ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht geschafft. Gefüttert wird heute mit Weizen, den ich vorbereitet habe, Mais und zerstampften Pellets. Werde zwischendurch mal mich melden wie es läuft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> mit der Floatbox.



Die gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. 

Ehrenwerte Herren, ich war einkaufen. 
OK, ein Teil online, aber ich habe Geld gelassen. Und zwar geht es um 14 Kg Futter von NB Plus paar Kleinigkeiten und einen Kescher hier ausm Shop. 

Der NGT den ich habe ist gut, allerdings löst sich die Naht bereits auf und das obwohl ich noch keine größeren Fische keschern musste. 











Und als ich den unten gezeigten heute sah, dachte ich mir der ist perfekt für meine Minis.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön wenn gewisse Körperteile wieder durchblutet werden



Hab gestern diesbezüglich mit nem Kumpel telefoniert. Der erzählte mir, dass ihn nach 20km sogar das Skrotum einschläft.  Solche Probleme habe ich zum Glück nicht...gruselig.


----------



## Jason

Oh, @Slappy 
Das sieht nicht so gut mit dem Kescher aus. Das reißt bestimmt bald weiter auf. Kannst du es nähen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, @Slappy
> Das sieht nicht so gut mit dem Kescher aus. Das reißt bestimmt bald weiter auf. Kannst du es nähen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das befürchte ich auch. Deshalb habe ich mich nach einem neuen umgeschaut. Nähen kann ich nicht. Hab keine Maschine. Aber ich habe dem Shop ne Mail geschrieben, mal schauen was die sagen. Ansonsten frag ich meine Kolleginen mal ob die mir das mal nähen könnten


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Der NGT den ich habe ist gut, allerdings löst sich die Naht bereits auf und das obwohl ich noch keine größeren Fische keschern musste.



Das hatte ich auch einmal, ich habs flugs mit nem Stück Backing (sehrdicke Geflechtschnur) geflickt, ist seitdem stabil. Ich habs einfach durch die Keschernetzmaschen ganz ganz oft geführt, etwas locker an den "WUndrändern" fester und dann verknotet.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab gestern diesbezüglich mit nem Kumpel telefoniert. Der erzählte mir, dass ihn nach 20km sogar das Skrotum einschläft.  Solche Probleme habe ich zum Glück nicht...gruselig.


Hab geahnt das du mich damit foppen willst   100km ist auch sehr sportlich und du musst ne Menge Zeit haben, meinereiner schafft 17km in so 50 Minuten, hab ich letztes Jahr freiwillig als Arbeitsweg gemacht, das Hochgefühl danach verpufft dann innerhalb 5 Minuten Bürozeit  Und frag nicht danach, ab wann mit sxhon die Hände einschlafen


----------



## Tobias85

Bei mir war grade der Postbote. Dem Inhaltsverzeichnis nach hätte es ein bisschen mehr Friedfisch sein dürfen, aber bin trotzdem sehr gespannt auf viele neue Erkenntnisse.








Tikey0815 schrieb:


> du musst ne Menge Zeit haben



Freie (meist) Zeiteinteilung durch Corona-Home-Uni


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum neuen Kescher, @Slappy ! 

NGT als Firma fällt auch nicht besonders durch Innovationen auf, um es mal so zu formulieren. 
Und auch beim Nachbauen etablierter Produkte hakt es gelegentlich.
Habe mir ein paar Paare der Ruten-Protektoren-Überzieher von denen geholt, die sind absolut brauchbar und waren vom Preis her okay.


----------



## feederbrassen

Holla an die Flut der gelben Banner müssen sich meine Äuglein aber erst einmal gewöhnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Der NGT den ich habe ist gut, allerdings löst sich die Naht bereits auf und das obwohl ich noch keine größeren Fische keschern musste.


Das passt ja zu meinem, da hat sich an dem Y-Kunststoffstück der Rahmen aus Alu-Hohlrohr verabschiedet.
Obwohl nur wenige größere Fische gekeschert, der Wels dabei war auch nicht so groß! 

Muss auch noch festgehalten und dokumentiert werden, zumal das hervorgetretene schon überraschend war.
Wobei ich schon eine Idee habe, wie der gefixt werden könnte.
Und der Kaufpreis war glücklicherweise sehr niedrig einstellige EUR, da kann man lange Haltbarkeit nicht auch noch erwarten ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Packe gleich meine 7 Sachen für heute Abend zusammen. Ein paar Stunden wird in die Nacht hinein geangelt. Das mit dem Vorfüttern hab ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht geschafft. Gefüttert wird heute mit Weizen, den ich vorbereitet habe, Mais und zerstampften Pellets. Werde zwischendurch mal mich melden wie es läuft.


Hast du mal Online in Wetterberichte und so genau geguckt? 
Von SW Hessen aufwärts vorm Harz lang sind dauernd Blaue Felder, und überhaupt befindet sich DE in 3 Wetterströmen mit echt unangenehmen Begleiterscheinungen, Tendenz stündlich/halbtäglich zunehmend bis Sturm, Verwüstungen, Gewitter, Hagel, Schnee.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du mal Online in Wetterberichte und so genau geguckt?
> Von SW Hessen aufwärts vorm Harz lang sind dauernd Blaue Felder, und überhaupt befindet sich DE in 3 Wetterströmen mit echt unangenehmen Begleiterscheinungen, Tendenz stündlich/halbtäglich zunehmend bis Sturm, Verwüstungen, Gewitter, Hagel, Schnee.


Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten   
Ich schreibe für nen Freund


----------



## rutilus69

Bei mir gab es auch einen Neuzugang 
Am Dienstag hatte ich bei unseren Freunden auf der Insel etwas bestellt und mit der Erfahrung vorheriger Bestellungen habe ich nicht vor Anfang nächster Woche mit der Lieferung gerechnet. 
Heute war ich mal wieder im Büro und als if am Nachmittag nach Hause kam war die Überraschung groß.




So eine Röhre h atte id jetzt nicht erwartet 

Und was war drin? 





Eine Korum Allrounder in 11 ft. 1,25 lbs

Schauen wir mal wie sie sich macht 
Allerdings ist mein Rutenfutteral zu kurz. Ich hatte übersehen,  dass die nur 2x geteilt ist


----------



## Tricast

Die Firma auf der Insel verkauft auch passende Rutenfutterale. Also tue Dir keinen Zwang an.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen

Na dafür wird die Aktion umso besser ausfallen. 
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Stock.   

P. S: Ich habe hier eine 2 teilige 13 ft Drennan light feeder. 
Die Aktion ist super, die Transport Länge nicht. 
Aber alles geht nicht.


----------



## Jason

Die übliche verdächtige Stelle. Zielfisch.... verrate ich nicht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab gestern diesbezüglich mit nem Kumpel telefoniert. Der erzählte mir, dass ihn nach 20km sogar das Skrotum einschläft.  Solche Probleme habe ich zum Glück nicht...gruselig.


Es gibt Sättel, die haben in der Mitte eine Längsaussparung. Die helfen sehr gut gegen die berüchtigte taube Nudel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige für den das Zebco Europe Logo aussieht wie ein Fremdhakunfall der so auch auf einem ÜkT passieren könnte?

Wie ich darauf komme? Meine Browning Black Magic 420 FD ist gekommen. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck (und hat ne Graphit-ersatz-spule im Gepäck, da kommt Geflecht drauf falls ich die Döbel Spezial mal auf Dropshotfähigkeit testen möchte) sie läuft rund, die Bremse arbeitet ruckfrei. Kann man kaufen


----------



## Andal

Schaut eher nach einem minderen Raufhändel aus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Was die Rolle für den Dschungelkampf natürlich Handicapt sind die riesigen Aussparungen an der Spule. Da wird bestimmt allerlei driss reinkommen- aber stört mich das ernsthaft?

Nö. Aber man sollte es erwähnen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 354066
> 
> Was die Rolle für den Dschungelkampf natürlich Handicapt sind die riesigen Aussparungen an der Spule. Da wird bestimmt allerlei driss reinkommen- aber stört mich das ernsthaft?
> 
> Nö. Aber man sollte es erwähnen


Stets frisches Saatgut zur Verfügung!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Stets frisches Saatgut zur Verfügung!


Die Pflanzen die mich interessieren würden wachsen eher indoor


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> die Bremse arbeitet ruckartig



Das wäre nichts für mich, ich mag das lieber sanft und gleichmäßig.


----------



## Andal

Browning will dir halt nicht vorschreiben, wo du kurbelst und durchs Botanische brichst.


----------



## Kochtopf

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das wäre nichts für mich, ich mag das lieber sanft und gleichmäßig.


Danke für den Hinweis, korrigiert


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich blättere gerade durch ältere Zeitschriften Ausgaben und da fallen mir so einige Futtertipps auf. Unter anderem Koriander ins Brot mischen oder Zuckmückenlarven aus dem Aquariumbereich ins Brassenfutter. Fischmehlhaltiges Futter in die Wurmerde gerührt, damit die Würmer das Aroma annehmen fand ich auch recht innovativ, was haltet ihr denn davon ? Bekannt? Schonmal gemacht?


----------



## Andal

Curry und Zimt über die Maden, oder Würmer mit Kaffeesatz ist wohl eine der bekannteren Übungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch einen Neuzugang
> Eine Korum Allrounder in 11 ft. 1,25 lbs
> Allerdings ist mein Rutenfutteral zu kurz. Ich hatte übersehen,  dass die nur 2x geteilt ist


Zurück und nochmal in 3tlg bestellen 

Alles, was nicht in ein 1,6m Futteral passt, ist Murks. 
Außer man hat nen Reiseangelbus und vor allem einen Angel-Butler.


----------



## rutilus69

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zurück und nochmal in 3tlg bestellen
> 
> Alles, was nicht in ein 1,6m Futteral passt, ist Murks.
> Außer man hat nen Reiseangelbus und vor allem einen Angel-Butler.


Och, das Auto ist schon lang genug


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde!
Ich habe noch nicht alles gelesen - war heute nachmittag barscheln:




__





						Raubfisch Stammtisch
					

hehe  zumindest das hier müsste für "unsere" Grundeln gelten.  " Grundeln leben in allen Meeren, vom Polarkreis bis in die Tropen. Obwohl die meisten Grundeln Meeresfische sind und im Flachwasser auf dem Meeresboden oder im Schutz von Höhlen, Korallen oder Felsen leben, haben viele Arten...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was die Rolle für den Dschungelkampf natürlich Handicapt sind die riesigen Aussparungen an der Spule. Da wird bestimmt allerlei driss reinkommen- aber stört mich das ernsthaft?
> Nö. Aber man sollte es erwähnen


Ja, und sie hat noch eine weitere Eigenschaft so, der Fingerhäckseler ist schon fast perfekt.
Wenn man an dem Überwurfteil der Spule mit der Kurbelhand mitbremsen will, was gewiefte Stationärangler wie die Pin Angler manchmal oder auch öfter tun.

Das mit den kantigen Aussparungen und Schnetzelwerken an den Spulen nimmt Ausmaße an - wie kriege ich die bloß alle wieder zu  ...
Ich nehme am liebsten ältere Typen mit schön glatten Spulenüberwürfen, die dann noch fingerschmeichelnd bekleidet werden.


----------



## Jason

Mein Sohn begleitet mich heute Abend. Er hat schon einen unükeligen Hecht von 60cm und einen 2. verhauen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

die Posenbox weckt bei mir den habenwollen Reflex.
wohl dem der seine Ruten in Einzeltaschen verstaut, bis zu einer Transportlänge von 1,9m geht doch alles.


----------



## geomas

So, Daumen drücken für Jason und gleichzeitig tippen, mal sehen, ob das gut geht.


Heute Abend ging es an die gleiche Stelle wie gestern Abend. Aber diesmal mit der zweiten neuen alten Rute - der Silstar Tele Match („Picker” oder so findet sich nicht auf der Rute, nur „Match”).





Komprimiert ist sie so lang oder kurz wie das Futteral von dem Bankstickersatz-Stativ, also knapp 60cm.
Die Frage nach einem eigenen Futteral für die Tele-Picker und eine etwas längere Tele-Match stellt sich demnächst.

Als Rolle diente eine mir ebenfalls neue ältere Shimano Aerocast 1010. Tja, also die schwarzen alten XT-7-Shimanos gefallen mir besser, aber irgendwie paßt die fragwürdige Optik ganz gut zur ebenfalls optisch beeinträchtigten Tele-Rute.

Die Hauptschnur war heute etwas dicker - ne 0,185er Shimano Exage. Das ist ne brauchbare und billige Mono.
Auf einem Einhänger lief ein kleines 7g-Birnenblei, als Vorfach kam ein fertiges von Gamakatsu mit nem 14er LS-1810B zum Einsatz.

Gefüttert mit Pellets und Pinkies, gefangen habe ich dann wieder am besten mit der Caster/Pinkie-Combo. Erster Fisch war ein Plötz; auch Ukelei, einige Güstern und ein Brassen von knapp über 30cm kamen an Land.
Der Brassen bot mir die Gelegenheit zum Aktionsvergleich zwischen den beiden neuen alten Silstar-Pickern: die sehr weiche 2,60m-Steck-Picker wurde von dem ähnlich großen Blei gestern deutlich stärker gebogen als die Tele-Picker heute. Die Tele ist mit „A10” angegeben, die Steck-Picker mit „C20 (medium)”.
Also ganz klar straffer und schneller ist die Tele-Rute, der Unterschied ist enorm. Das WG sehe ich deutlich über den angegebenen 10g. Im Gegensatz dazu würde ich die weiche Steckrute wohl kaum mit 20g belasten wollen. 7g sind für mich nach den gestrigen Eindrücken das Maximum für Würfe, hinauspendeln würde ich maximal einen locker gefüllten 10g-Korb wie die winzigen Micro-Feeder von Drennan. „Werfen” würde ich die mit der Steck-Picker nicht.





Zumindest vorerst bleibt die Aerocast 1010 an der Tele-Picker.
Die Rolle macht von der Funktion her einen absolut brauchbaren Eindruck für diese Art der Angelei.

War ein prima Angelabend am Fluß, erneut ohne „bessere Fische”, aber das Wetter war absolut perfekt, es gab keinerlei Pannen oder Dramen.
Die Telerute könnte sich von der Aktion her durchaus auch für die Döbel-Angelei eignen. Mal sehen, ob ich diese Art Sakrileg in Minis Urlaub still und heimlich in die Tat umsetze.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Mein Sohn begleitet mich heute Abend. Er hat schon einen unükeligen Hecht von 60cm und einen 2. verhauen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich finde ed nicht gut dass der Lausebengel einen zweiten Hecht verhauen hat. Das halte ich für nicht Waidgerecht.

Empört
El Potto


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde ed nicht gut dass der Lausebengel einen zweiten Hecht verhauen hat. Das halte ich für nicht Waidgerecht.
> 
> Empört
> El Potto


Ha, du hast auch hier einen "verhauen".
Gerade sind die Gänse wieder gelandet. Sind aber nur noch 3. Sie schwimmen als u
nter den Ruten her.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die Telerute könnte sich von der Aktion her durchaus auch für die Döbel-Angelei eignen. Mal sehen, ob ich diese Art Sakrileg in Minis Urlaub still und heimlich in die Tat umsetze.



Zunächst ein kräftiges Petri nach Ükelsektion Nordost, und danke für die vielen Berichte und Tacklevorstellungen der Letzten Wochen, lieber Geo.
Übrigens besteht kein Grund zur Heimlichkeit oder Sakrileggedanken (ich kriege ohnehin alles mit, was Ihr so treibt, oder finde es später heraus) hinsichtlich
des Döbelfangs mit Teleruten.
Im Gegentum erinnert es mich an mein bisher nicht umgesetztes Vorhaben, mit meiner blauen Tele aus Knabenzeit, rosebud-mässiges Symbol meiner unbeschwerten Kindheit (trage das vor einiger Zeit gepostete Bild gleich per EDIT nach) ebenfalls den Döbeln -den einzigen (unfreiwilligen) Freunden und Vertrauten in diesen finsteren Tagen des gefühlten Lebensherbstes- nachzustellen.
Und warum nicht: Gerade den Johnnies, diesen genialen Opportunisten, die jede Nische besetzen und die ihrem gefräßigen treiben wo und wann auch immer kurzfristig und adaptiv frönen nur um kurz darauf zu verschwinden und überraschend an anderer Stelle mit neuer Strategie aufzutauchen, sollten doch allroundige praktikable Ruten gefallen. Merke: Döbel würden Tele wählen!


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die netten Worte, lieber Minimax.
Ich habe übrigens noch ne DAM XL 222 für Dich herumzuliegen. Könnte evtl. etwas „stämmig” sein für Deine Knabenzeit-Tele. 
Aber das kannst nur Du herausfinden und beurteilen. Eine optisch extrem heruntergewirtschaftete, aber super laufende XL121 brachte heute der Bote zusammen mit meiner ersten ABU 506 (die geht auf Dein Vorführ-Konto - Deine 506 gefiel mir in Bremen ganz gut).


----------



## feederbrassen

Haaaa die XL 121 hab ich auch noch irgendwo liegen. 
Die 333 hat leider schon längst ausgehaucht. 
Waren seinerzeit gute Rollen. 
Lediglich die 3 Punkt Rücklaufsperre konnte schon mal rum zicken. 
Ansonsten haben die alles mitgemacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Ha, du hast auch hier einen "verhauen".
> Gerade sind die Gänse wieder gelandet. Sind aber nur noch 3. Sie schwimmen als u
> nter den Ruten her.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Arme Sau!
Aber ich glaube ich kann zwei Hinweise geben- Mais und Weizen


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke für die netten Worte, lieber Minimax.
> Ich habe übrigens noch ne DAM XL 222 für Dich herumzuliegen. Könnte evtl. etwas „stämmig” sein für Deine Knabenzeit-Tele.
> Aber das kannst nur Du herausfinden und beurteilen. Eine optisch extrem heruntergewirtschaftete, aber super laufende XL121 brachte heute der Bote zusammen mit meiner ersten ABU 506 (die geht auf Dein Vorführ-Konto - Deine 506 gefiel mir in Bremen ganz gut).


Ohh, ohhh, das hört sich herrlich an!
Zu Rollenpaarungen mit der alten Rosebudrute- Agenblick hier ein aktuelles Bild: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Historisch eignen sich natürlich alle Spätachtziger Neunziger Rollen dafür, hier habe ich ein entsprechendes, funktionierendes Produkt mal angeschraubt.
In meiner persönlichen Biographie bekam ich die Rute vom Onkel geschenkt, als Combo mit einer Quick Pirate 1 (Quelle aus internet geklaut)


Selbst meinen Geringen Ansprüchen reichte diese Schrotthaspel nicht (und ja, bitte nicht zu nostalgisch werden, das ist eine Schrotthaspel), und so wurde die blaue Rosebudrute mit viel betteln und Taschengeld bald mit einer leidlich coolen (für mich damals ein Stück ausserirdischer/erwachsenen Technologie) Quick CS 30 gepaart (Quelle aus Internet geklaut), und blieben während ihrer Dienstzeit ein gutes Team:


Ich denke, diese Rolle muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit besorgen, um sie an die Rute zu schrauben. Das das Bemühen vergebens ist, tote Symbole aus der Kindheit zu erwecken, um an die unbeschwerten Tage vor der Schwere der Welt anzuknüpfen, muss ich ja nicht extra erörtern, das ist ja jedem klar.


----------



## geomas

Das Angeln an sich ist ein probates Mittel, der Welt die verdaxxxte Schwere zu nehmen. Zumindest für ein paar Stunden.
Funktioniert mit historischem Gerät und neuem Tackle. Ernsthaft. Mein Wort drauf.


----------



## geomas

@Xianeli

#nash scope oder dwarf
#telerutenfutteral

Lieber Xianeli, sofern meine Erinnerung nicht trügt, bist Du im Besitz dieser superkurzen Ruten in 6ft??
Falls Du irgendwie die Möglichkeit dazu hast (ohne großen Aufwand!) die Länge dieser Ruten im Transport-Modus zu checken wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.
Evtl. hast Du gar eines der Original-Futterale? Da würden mich die nutzbare Länge und Deine Eindrücke brennend interessieren.
Sorry für das dreiste Angraben Deiner Ressourcen. Hoffentlich geht es Dir bei all der Haus-Bauerei gut.

edit: Pardon, die 6ft-Ruten sind wohl etwa 73cm kurz und die Futterale etwas länger - hoffentlich hast Du nicht schon gesucht und gemessen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> ...zusammen mit meiner ersten ABU 506 (die geht auf Dein Vorführ-Konto - Deine 506 gefiel mir in Bremen ganz gut).



Noch eine von den alten ABU 506 oder bereits ein modernes MK II Modell?
Ich besitze eine alte ABU 506M, sicherlich etwas schwerer als eine moderne MK II aber trotzdem noch gut zum Fischen.

Wobei Kapselrollen muss man schon mögen, die reinen Pragmatiker unter den Anglern greifen heute wohl eher zur 08/15 Stationärrolle.
Angeln soll aber ja auch Spaß machen und Abwechslung bringen, von daher gehören neben den Centrepins für mich auch Kapselrollen dazu.


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Noch eine von den alten ABU 506 oder bereits ein modernes MK II Modell?
> Ich besitze eine alte ABU 506M, sicherlich etwas schwerer als eine moderne MK II aber trotzdem noch gut zum Fischen.
> 
> Wobei Kapselrollen muss man schon mögen, die reinen Pragmatiker unter den Anglern greifen heute wohl eher zur 08/15 Stationärrolle.
> Angeln soll aber ja auch Spaß machen, von daher gehören neben den Centrepins für mich auch Kapselrollen dazu.



Es ist ne alte 506 - eine der neuen (706??) habe ich seit etwa 10 Jahren und mag das Prinzip der Schnurfreigabe, aber den Rest nicht so sehr.
Die alte 506 soll an ne alte Matchrute, die „neue” 706 an eine etwas modernere Matche.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Meine alte ABU 506M habe ich mir ebenfalls für das Matchangeln besorgt, passend zu einer Hohlglasrute aus der damaligen Zeit.
Ich habe mich damals für eine 506M entschieden, wobei es eine herkömmliche ABU 506 wohl auch getan hätte.

Kann man die Standard 506 eigentlich auch mit diesen flachen Matchspulen der 506M ausrüsten?
Bis auf die Spulen und dass die Glocken etwas anders aussehen unterscheiden sich die alten 506 glaube ich nicht großartig.

Nachtrag:
Eine alte ABU 505 habe ich auch noch aber die hängt stilecht an einer ABU Suecia 321, ganz nett zum Barscheln.


----------



## geomas

Mist, habe eben nachgemessen: 
für die neue Tele-Picker (ca. 57cm zusammengeschoben) sind die 6ft-Nash-Taschen (etwa 73cm++) offenbar sehr reichlich und für meine Tele-Matche (ca. 88-89cm) deutlich zu kurz.
Falls jemand ne Idee für gut gemachte Futterale in dem Bereich U90cm hat - gerne raus damit!

War mal im lokalen großen Angelladen und am besten war noch ne 1m Sänger Travel-Sowieso Tasche, aber so richtig heiß gemacht hat die mich nicht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Es ist ne alte 506 -


Ich hasse sie, wie ich alle Kapsler hasse. Aber die alten Abu Kapsler sind halt Qualitätsprodukte, und es macht Spass, sie nach den Regeln der Kunst fit zu halten. Sie sind einfach im AUseinander. und Zusammenbau, und bei den alten Schätzchen ist eine Grundüberholung nahc dem Internetkauf sehr lohnend- ähnlich wie das gute Gefühl nahc sehr langer Zeit endlich mal wieder einen Q-Tip oder vier zu benutzen.
Ich glaub nicht, das meine 506 in absehbarer Zeit das Wasser sieht, aber sie ist in hervorragendem Zustand.


----------



## Minimax

So Jungs,
jetzt hab ich mir ne Quick CS 30 für die Rosebud-Rute bestellt. Schätze ich brauch nur noch ne Zahnspange und ne Propellermütze und fertig ist die Zeitmaschine,


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Damals hatte ich einmal eine kleine graue Kapselrolle mit Hebel zur Schnurfreigabe. Von Quantum war das Teil glaube ich und für das UL-Fischen ausgelegt.
Mit dem Ding bin ich von Anfang an nicht klar gekommen und hätte sie besser bei Askari im Katalog gelassen.


----------



## geomas

#kapselrolle

Tja, seltsamerweise sieht man in älteren Büchern und auch in alten Filmen haufenweise ehrenwerte Gentlemen, die mit Closed Face Reels angeln, als ob es die natürlichste Sache auf der Welt wäre. Nicht nur mit den ABU-Klassikern, sondern auch mit den fragwürdigen Modellen mit Hebelchen-Schnurfreigabe.

Hier ist so ein Beispiel, grandioser Erzähler* übrigens:







*) habe mir den Film eben nochmals angesehen - er ist wohl einer der größten Erzähler im Angel-Universum überhaupt, unfaßbar


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ich denke Kapselrollen waren zur damaligen Zeit einfach _"State of the Art"_ bzw. wurden sie durch das Marketing der Hersteller dazu emporgehoben.
Shakespeare, DAM usw. haben die damals nicht alle irgendwelche professionellen Matchangler-Teams mit diesen Rollen ausgestattet und dann massiv damit geworben? Wer etwas auf sich hielt fischte eine Kapselrolle, egal ob diese tatsächlich etwas taugte oder nicht. Na und dann gab es da noch Jan Eggers aber der fischte die Dinger wohl aus Überzeugung.


----------



## Andal

Kapselrollen - im Halbmittelschwergewicht und auf verwachsenen Strecken immer gerne!


----------



## geomas

#kapselrolle

Niemals werde ich zum glühenden Befürworter dieser fragwürdigen Konstruktionen werden, aber für die (leichte) Angelei mit der Pose mag ich die Dinger, wegen der Schnurfreigabe (ich meine die Teile mit „Knopf in der Glocke”). Und sie sind wie Stachelschweinposen oder Rutenhalter aus Zweigen Teil der Angel-Geschichte.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich denke Kapselrollen waren zur damaligen Zeit einfach _"State of the Art"_ bzw. wurden sie durch das Marketing der Hersteller dazu emporgehoben.
> Shakespeare, DAM usw. haben die damals nicht alle irgendwelche professionellen Matchangler-Teams mit diesen Rollen ausgestattet und dann massiv damit geworben? Wer etwas auf sich hielt fischte eine Kapselrolle, egal ob diese tatsächlich etwas taugte oder nicht. Na und dann gab es da noch Jan Eggers aber der fischte die Dinger wohl aus Überzeugung.



Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass in den 60ern, als die Kapselrollen aufkamen, die Statios noch Kurze Spulen hatten, und deren Rotoren noch geschlossene Spulentöpfe waren, die sehr gerne gerade bei häufigem Hantieren mit sehr leichtem Montagen wie beim Matchen üblich die Schnur gefressen und um die Achse wickelten.
In dieser technik-historischen Ära war es klar, das die vergleichsweise verwicklungsarmen Kapsler als vorteilhaft wahrgenommen wurden, auch und gerade durch die Matchmen. Das strahlte natürlich auf die Feld-Wald und WIesenangler aus. Hinzu kam die einhändige Bedienung, auf die ich hier aus zeitgründen nicht eingehe (vielleicht kann das ein lieber Kollege nachtragen).
So kam jedenfalls der Mythos der verwicklungsfreien Kapsler gegenüber den schnurfressenden Statios in die Welt, ein Narrativ das sich spätestens mit der markenübergreifenden Implementierung der Skirted Spool bei den Statios zumindest technisch aufgelöst hatte- aber sich bis in jüngste Zeit gehalten hat.
Und so fristen die Kapsler immer noch ein dasein, es gibt auch aktuelle Modelle (ABU), und in den 80/90er Jahren hat auch DAM die legendären Fangmaschinen konstruiert und vermarktet.
Ein technisches Mehr der Kapsler zu modernen Statios sehe ich nicht (im ggs. zu der oben dargestellten Situation in den 60ern), wohl aber das sie ihre Liebhaber haben, und das die Tacklewelt ohne sie ärmer wäre.


----------



## geomas

Den 47 Jahre alten Film habe ich hier bestimmt zuvor schon mal reingelinkt.
Ab und an meine ich ne 506 gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Den 47 Jahre alten Film habe ich hier bestimmt zuvor schon mal reingelinkt.
> Ab und an meine ich ne 506 gesehen zu haben.



So, jetzt reichts aber mal mit der Kapselrollen-Menschenmassen-Matchmen- Mpropaganda  
Hier zeigt Dr. Redfin die schönste und würdigste Art dem Fisch mit Haken und Rute nachzustellen, plus, er erklärt es
(Wissenschaftler) ganz genau aufs Iota. Also, alle Jahre wieder:


----------



## geomas

#wissenschaftler

Ja würde Dr. Emmett Brown nun Kapsel-, Achs- oder Stationärrolle fischen?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #wissenschaftler
> 
> Ja würde Dr. Emmett Brown nun Kapsel-, Achs- oder Stationärrolle fischen?



Je nachdem, in welchem historischen Kontext er sich befindet, was ne Frage, McFly.

EDIT: oh, er würde natürlich das im historischen Kontext vorherrschende Rollenmodell mit spaltbarem Material, Blitzanziehern, Pyrotechnischen Effekten und LEDs ausstatten, keine Frage.


----------



## geomas

Na, ^ Dir wünsche ich einen Urlaub mit historischem Kontext nach Wahl und so ganz ohne pyrotechnische Effekte.


Nacht, liebe Ükels und ein schönes Wochenende allerorten!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Das Angeln an sich ist ein probates Mittel, der Welt die verdaxxxte Schwere zu nehmen. Zumindest für ein paar Stunden.
> Funktioniert mit historischem Gerät und neuem Tackle. Ernsthaft. Mein Wort drauf.



Da hast Du meine volle Zustimmung. Ich bin ja eher ein Fan modernerer Angelgeräte. Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mit Nixe W und Konsorten groß geworden bin 
Das einzige historische Angelgerät welches bei mir in regelmäßiger Benutzung ist,  ist die gute alte 5m Stippe von Germina


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> #wissenschaftler
> 
> Ja würde Dr. Emmett Brown nun Kapsel-, Achs- oder Stationärrolle fischen?


schon Tim Taylor sagte: „Die Welt ist voll von Verrückten, aber wir sind machtlos.“ *  *


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> schon Tim Taylor sagte: „Die Welt ist voll von Verrückten, aber wir sind machtlos.“ **


Vor allem sagte er "MEHR POWER"


----------



## Minimax

Verflucht, gleich gehts in den Urlaub. 20 Minuten vor der verabredeten Abfahrtszeit aus dem Bett gefallen und dann im Halbschlaf Klamotten und Spielzeug für zwei Wochen gepackt (vermutlich 1 Hemd, 34 linke Socken, 1 ungewaschene Boxershorts und 8 Armyhosen, werd ich dann beim Auspacken sehen, dazu alle Objektive die ich finden konnte und hoffentlich auch irgendwo den passenden Body) Hoffentlich fährt die Missus die erste Etappe, ich fühle mich noch etwas ...zerknittert. eigentlich sollte man nur mit Leinensakko und Kreditkarte verreisen, aber wem sag ichs.


----------



## Tikey0815

@Minimax wo geht's denn hin ? Gute Reise und viel Erholung


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weiß er doch nicht.
Die Missus sagt wo's langgeht!


----------



## Tobias85

Uha @Minimax, viel Spaß und hoffentlich ists ne wasserreiche Gegend, damit du wenigstens mal gucken kannst! 



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Zuckmückenlarven aus dem Aquariumbereich



Probiert noch nicht, aber dran gedacht schon. Hatte irgendwo mal einen Bericht gelesen, wo jemand im Winter mit toten Zuckmückenlarven und Lehm als Futter und lebendigen Zuckis als Köder gute Erfolge hatte. Sone 150-200g-Tafel "Rote Mückenlarven" kostet ja auch nicht viel.

An den Professor, den Georg und den Sohnemann von unserem Jason ein Petri aus Zentralmittelhalbsüd-Niedersachsen! @Jason: Gab es noch mehr Fisch als den Hecht?


Edit: Hier der erwähnte Bericht: Angeln mit toten Mückenlarven im Winter


----------



## Xianeli

geomas schrieb:


> @Xianeli
> 
> #nash scope oder dwarf
> #telerutenfutteral
> 
> Lieber Xianeli, sofern meine Erinnerung nicht trügt, bist Du im Besitz dieser superkurzen Ruten in 6ft??
> Falls Du irgendwie die Möglichkeit dazu hast (ohne großen Aufwand!) die Länge dieser Ruten im Transport-Modus zu checken wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.
> Evtl. hast Du gar eines der Original-Futterale? Da würden mich die nutzbare Länge und Deine Eindrücke brennend interessieren.
> Sorry für das dreiste Angraben Deiner Ressourcen. Hoffentlich geht es Dir bei all der Haus-Bauerei gut.
> 
> edit: Pardon, die 6ft-Ruten sind wohl etwa 73cm kurz und die Futterale etwas länger - hoffentlich hast Du nicht schon gesucht und gemessen...



Wenn du möchtest kann ich trotzdem nochmal gerne nachmessen später. 

Der Einzug steht kurz bevor, das heißt Stress und Arbeit pur. Ich hoffe das der Spuk übernächste Woche vorbei ist und dann geht es erstmal ans Wasser


----------



## Slappy

Schönen Urlaub @Minimax 

Kurzer Bericht von gestern. 
Ich saß am Hausweiher, welcher im Moment Niedrigwasser hat. 
Das Grundfutter von NB (es hat übrigens eine sehr gute Bindung. Hab jetzt ein wenig fertiges eingefroren, so 4-5 Kg da ich ein wenig viel Wasser dran hatte und es strecken musste) gefällt mir gut. Angereichert wurde es noch mit Hühnerfutter. 
Der Greyskescher gefällt mir richtig gut. Und die Größe ist für meine gefangene Durchschnittsgröße top. Schade das der 30" gleich 50€ kostet. Aber es ist ja nicht mehr lange bis Weihnachten. 
Gefangen wurden die üblichen Kleini die ich immer da finde.


----------



## Tobias85

Dir auch direkt ein Petri zu deinen 'Kleinis'


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Der Greyskescher gefällt mir richtig gut. Und die Größe ist für meine gefangene Durchschnittsgröße top.



Welcher Kescher ist das?
Hast du mal n link?


----------



## Slappy

Klar Herr @Professor Tinca 
https://www.angelparadies-straubing.de/Greys-Rubber-Skin-Micro-Mesh-16-Spoon


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.  

Gefällt mir gut das Teil.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Den 16-Zoll-Löffel mit dem gummierten Netz habe ich auch! Ein schönes Teil, durfte mit ihm gerade ne 31er Oste-Güster rauslöffeln.


----------



## Slappy

Jap, mir gefällt der auch wirklich gut. Hab zwar nen zwanni gezahlt, aber wenigstens damit den lokalen Händler unterstützt. 
Das Ding ist sehr gut verarbeitet und scheint richtig stabil ohne irgendwie grob zu wirken. Ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Slappy: Meiner lag knapp drunter, ist aber auchoffline gekauft. Gerade hat er ne 37er Güster rausgelöffelt.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Gerade hat er ne 37er Güster rausgelöffelt.



Petri, das ist für ne Güster m.W. schon ne respektable Größe.


----------



## Andal

Wenn Güstern erst mal die Größe haben, werden sie von den meisten Anglern eh mit Brassen angesprochen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Slappy schrieb:


> Klar Herr @Professor Tinca
> https://www.angelparadies-straubing.de/Greys-Rubber-Skin-Micro-Mesh-16-Spoon


Gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> Mist, habe eben nachgemessen:
> für die neue Tele-Picker (ca. 57cm zusammengeschoben) sind die 6ft-Nash-Taschen (etwa 73cm++) offenbar sehr reichlich und für meine Tele-Matche (ca. 88-89cm) deutlich zu kurz.
> Falls jemand ne Idee für gut gemachte Futterale in dem Bereich U90cm hat - gerne raus damit!
> 
> War mal im lokalen großen Angelladen und am besten war noch ne 1m Sänger Travel-Sowieso Tasche, aber so richtig heiß gemacht hat die mich nicht.


Geomas, ich habe hier ein Single Sleeve von Dream Tackle mit gesamtlängenmaß von 92cm liegen. Wäre das was für dich?


----------



## geomas

Erstmal Petri heil an @Slappy und an @Wuemmehunter ! Schöne Fische konnten Ihr mit dem Greys-Kescher bekannt machen.

@Xianeli - danke für Deine Angebot - ich habe die Länge der Nash-teile mir jetzt anders zusammengereimt.
Hoffentlich kannst Du das Thema Bauen/Umzug dann irgendwann auch abhaken und einfach nur noch das neue Heim genießen.

@kuttenkarl - danke, ich bin gerade noch an ner anderen Sache dran. 
Und nur falls es keine Mühe macht: hättest Du ein Foto von dem Dream Tackle Sleeve?


----------



## kuttenkarl

Geomas,
meine Frau macht morgen ein Foto von dem Futteral. Bei mir selber wird das nichts (habe kein Smartphone oder so nen anderen neumodischen Kram).
Habe aber mal eine Tele von 87cm reingesteckt, paßt und hat noch etwas Luft. Warum hat mir nie einer gesagt das, das Futteral für eine Tele ist? Liegt schon seid Jahren bei mit rum. Ich dachte immer, was für eine Steckrute soll da reinpassen ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Gester waren wir für einige Stunden am Rhein und es lief ganz gut, aber auch etwas sonderbar.
Während der C.Hook schöne Rotaugen und einen noch schöneren Rapfen mit der Feeder fangen konnte, fing unsere Mitfischerin auf UUL Jig fast gezielt (immerhin schon die Dritte in der Saison..), ne schöne Barbe .. .
Bei mir schlug nach dem ersten Wurf mit dem ersten Ukelei die Trägheit zu und ich habe den Anderen nur noch zugeschaut..
Dieser Anblick, so mit Stippe, Hakenlöser UND Schlauphone - wirkt auf mich unheimlich fremdartig...


----------



## Mescalero

Gegen so eine Mitanglerin hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden, von wegen Tricks zum Barbenstippen abgucken und so...


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Jason: Gab es noch mehr Fisch als den Hecht?


Leider muss ich deine Frage mit einem klaren "Nein" beantworten. Nachdem die jungen Gänse auf dem Teich gelandet waren, wurde es am Angelplatz eher unruhig. Sie schwammen ständig durch die Schnüre, tauchten am Futterplatz und drehte munter ihre Runden, direkt vor unseren Nasen. Nach über einer Stunde kamen sie dann endlich aus dem Wasser. Da ging aber das Drama weiter. Eine marschierte unter meiner Rute her und verfing sich in der Schnur. Hat eine Weile gedauert, bis ich sie befreien konnte. 
Geangelt habe ich mit der Pose direkt vor dem Schilf. Als Köder dienten deine Pellets am Haar. Vorm aufbauen natürlich gut angefüttert. Als Futter hatte ich Mais, Weizen und Paniermehl. Den Weizen habe ich am Tag zuvor in eine Thermoskanne zur Hälfte gefüllt, Currypulver  darüber gegeben und mit kochendem Wasser aufgefüllt. 
Eine zweite Rute wurde mit Wurm an einer Festbleimontage ausgeworfen. Aber leider kein einziger Biss. Zum Schluss hatte ich wenigstens auf einen Aal gehofft. @Kochtopf hatte ja beim letzten mal eine schöne Schlange landen können. 
Und mein Sohn hat sich ein zwei Köderfische gestippt und einen davon auf Grund gelegt. Hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert, da ging die Schnur von der Rolle und was er fing hatte ich ja schon zuvor erwähnt. Dann wurde der 2.
Köderfisch auf Grund gelegt und wieder nach 10 Minuten er einen Biss. Aber den hatte er vergeigt. 
Eine Woche Urlaub hab ich noch. Neben Fundamente ausschachten und Beton machen find ich bestimmt nochmal Zeit, dort zu angeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, ich bin dann auch wieder zurück von meinem spontanen Ausflug an die Oste. Spontan? Eigentlich wollte ich heute Hecke schneiden, aber der Spezialsprit für die Motorheckenschere war alle und das Zeug bekommt man glücklicherweise nicht überall. Statt mich also dem Garten zu widmen, habe ich ganz schnell das Tackle ins Auto geladen und bin los. Endlich mal wieder an die Oste. Das Wasser war auflaufend als ich ankam, bedauerlicherweise außerhalb der mondphasenbedingten Beisszeiten, die, wie ihr wisst, für mich eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Ich habe also auch nicht viel erwartet und es hat auch nicht viel gebissen. Die Ausbeute dieses richtig windigen und immer wieder von kleinen Schauern begleiteten Tages waren 2 Güstern, 2 Augenrot und ein vielleicht 20 cm langer Babyaal (der glücklicherweise den 14er Haken im Unterkiefer hatte und schnell wieder im Wasser war. Gefischt habe ich heute die  MMW-Standards (Made, Mais, Wurm), gefangen habe ich ausschließlich auf Made.#
Aber in Sachen Naturerlebnis gab es heute wieder ein Highlight: Das Adlerpäarchen, das dort lebt, hatte ja zwei Junge in diesem Jahr. einer der Jungadler ist immer noch bei seinen Eltern. So hatte ich das große Glück, heute gleich drei Seeadler in einem Baum zu bestaunen. Das "Vögelchen" links neben dem linken Adler ist übrigens eine Krähe, nur damit man mal ne Vorstellung davon bekommt, wie groß Seeadler sind.
Wir haben also trotz der eher geringen Bissfrequenz einen spannenden und zugleich erholsamen Nachmittag gehabt. Die Maden sind schon wieder kalt gestellt, so dass ich, wenn es mich juckt, morgen gleich wieder starten kann.
Ach so, ein Petri noch an alle die am Wasser fahren oder morgen noch fahren werden.


----------



## Tikey0815

Spezialsprit für die Heckenschere ? Meine Frau hätte gesagt, dass ich nur zu faul wäre, das 2takt Öl mit dem Normal Benzin zu mischen, no Chance for me


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das sind Dinge, lieber @Tikey0815, von denen meine Frau glücklicherweise keine Ahnung hat!!! Aber normales 2-Taktgemisch kannst Du ohnehin vergessen. Ich brauche maximal 3 Tankfüllungen a 200 ml pro Jahr, der größte Teil des Gemisches wird also unbrauchbar. Und von Stihl gibt es sündhaft teuere 5 Liter-Kanister, die sind jahrelang haltbar.


----------



## Andal

Hast du ein Massel, dass das Trumm nicht elektrisch ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hart dran gearbeitet, @Andal. Pro Saison 3x das Verlängerungskabel gekappt, da durfte ich mir ne Benziner kaufen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hart dran gearbeitet, @Andal. Pro Saison 3x das Verlängerungskabel gekappt, da durfte ich mir ne Benziner kaufen.


Ich hab Glück weil aufgrund meiner Tackle Manie nicht genug Geld für Akku Gartengeräte übrig ist


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nabend Männer.

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Tages!

Ich war wieder barscheln heute:




__





						Raubfisch Stammtisch
					

Also im Raum Duisburg habe ich dieses Jahr einen untermaßigen Zander gefangen. Vielleicht wäre noch was gegangen, wenn ich weit in die Nacht weitergemacht hätte. Meine Stellen haben bis letztes Jahr eigentlich zum Abend hin immer Zander gebracht. Von Juni bis November. Hab aber keine Lust mehr...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab Glück weil aufgrund meiner Tackle Manie nicht genug Geld für Akku Gartengeräte übrig ist


Beste ausrede gegen elektrische Gartengeräte: ich brauche MEHR POWER
Zieht halt bei nem 15qm Garten nicht


----------



## Andal

Ich war nur einmal in meinem Leben für drei Jahre verantwortlich Gartenbetreibender. Die Nachbarn kamen unter der Woche, während ich mit dem LKW durch Europa gondelte, zum Rasen mähen, b.z.w. die Wildnis zu roden, die ich frei sprießen ließ. Meine Daumen sind so grün, wie D.T. in USA drüben keinen an der Waffel hat. Angesichts von überbordendem Löwenzahn und wild wuchernder Restbotanik war man mit meiner Einstellung, dass einmal pro Jahr mit der Sense reicht, nicht einverstanden. Nur eine Nachbarin, sie hielt Zwerghasen und Meerschweinchen, war von der Qualität meines Wildwiesenheus begeistert.

Gebt mir einen Garten und ihr wisst, wie die Wildnis am ersten Tag der Schöpfung ausgesehen hat!


----------



## rutilus69

Bei mir war heute einer der Tage  an denen nichts funktioniert,  egal was man versucht.
Der Plan war, meinen neuesten Zugang im Rutenwald einzuweihen.  Also ein 10g Blei an die Schnur zwei schöne Maiskörner an den Haken und ab ins Wasser damit. Und dann war Ruhe. Viel Ruhe. Zu viel Ruhe 
Köderwechsel auf Made, Brotflocke und Rotwurm brachte keine Änderung. Also das Blei ausgehängt, eine Pose eingehängt, austariert  und auch dann wieder kein Zupfer. Tiefe verändert, nüscht. Gar nüscht.
Irgendwann gab es dann doch einen Biss und ein Mini -Rotauge hat die neue Rute eingeweiht. 
Gut, so lütt wie das Fischlein war, kann ich jetzt nicht viel über die Aktion der Rute sagen, aber alles in allem hat sie sich richtig gut gemacht. Das 10g Blei hätte ich locker auf das andere Ufer werfen können und auch die Posen Posenmontage (4BB) ließ sich vernünftig ausbringen.
Naja, wenigstens war ich ein paar Stunden an der frischen Luft. 
Morgen früh wird wieder angegriffen. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass die Fischmäuler nicht wieder zugenäht sind


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter , @Slappy  und @geomas , ein herzliches Petri Heil an  euch. Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe
dann bitte ich das zu Entschuldigen.
Ich bin gerade dabei meine Nubsies zu sortieren und aufzuräumen. 





Die kleine Box habe ich von @Kochtopf geschenkt bekommen. Danke dir nochmal, mein Freund. Da ist noch genügend Platz und wenn ich weiterhin aufräume und sortiere, dann ist bestimmt bald jedes Fach belegt. 
Ich habe mal wieder festgestellt, dass hier das Chaos herrscht. Kein System, nichts. Dann kramt man in irgendwelchen Ecken und findet was, was man schon lange gesucht hat, oder gar nicht mehr wusste, das man so was hat. Naja, einen Plan habe ich. Mal sehen, wann ich ihn umsetzen werde.
@Minimax , einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich euch. Lasst es euch gut gehen und gibt auf euch acht. Wir verzichten dieses Jahr drauf nach langen hin und her. Und das ist auch gut so. Dann kann ich mich auf wichtigere Dinge konzentrieren. Zum Bleistift im Zwergenland zu angeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das sind Dinge, lieber @Tikey0815, von denen meine Frau glücklicherweise keine Ahnung hat!!! Aber normales 2-Taktgemisch kannst Du ohnehin vergessen. Ich brauche maximal 3 Tankfüllungen a 200 ml pro Jahr, der größte Teil des Gemisches wird also unbrauchbar. Und von Stihl gibt es sündhaft teuere 5 Liter-Kanister, die sind jahrelang haltbar.


Dieser Sprit ist bis zu 5 Jahren haltbar. Dann ist aber Schluss. Alles andere ist schlecht für den Motor. Kolbenfressergefahr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Dieser Sprit ist bis zu 5 Jahren haltbar. Dann ist aber Schluss. Alles andere ist schlecht für den Motor. Kolbenfressergefahr.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nach 5 Jahren geht die Hecke als Feldrain durch - dann muss man nicht mehr schneiden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mann sieht das Feld vor lauter Ehrenboardis nicht  mehr......

Morgen früh werd ich meine Sachen für den Vereinssee packen und hoffen das es nachmittags nicht regnet. Geplant wäre ein Ansatz mit der CTM13 und ner leichten Karpfenrute. Sollte doch regnen gehts wahrscheinlich ans vorbereiten zum Posenbau...mal gucken was sich morgen so ergibt.

Allen morgen schon mal ein Petri zu ihren Fängen.

@Jason 
Beim Anblick deiner Box geht mir das Herz auf.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mann sieht das Feld vor lauter Ehrenboardis nicht  mehr......
> 
> Morgen früh werd ich meine Sachen für den Vereinssee packen und hoffen das es nachmittags nicht regnet. Geplant wäre ein Ansatz mit der CTM13 und ner leichten Karpfenrute. Sollte doch regnen gehts wahrscheinlich ans vorbereiten zum Posenbau...mal gucken was sich morgen so ergibt.
> 
> Allen morgen schon mal ein Petri zu ihren Fängen.
> 
> @Jason
> Beim Anblick deiner Box geht mir das Herz auf.


Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück das das Wetter hält und du zum angeln kommst. Zum Posen bauen bleibt noch Zeit genug in diesem Jahr, zum Pietschen nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri heil an die Oste - die sieht auf Deinem Foto schon aus wie ein richtiger Mini-Strom. So ganz komplett anders als die Warnow.
Seeadler sehe ich nur gelegentlich, aber in letzter Zeit ab und an Fischadler.

Petri heil an @rutilus69 - immerhin konntest Du die Korum entschneidern. Viel Erfolg damit beim nächsten Ansitz!


----------



## geomas

#ehrenboardies

Mir gefällt die „Zweiklassengesellschaft” gar nicht, hoffentlich ist das bald Geschichte (habe die AB-Redaktion deswegen angeschrieben).

Heute war ich nach der Arbeit (sitze jetzt wieder dran) komplett platt und habe aufs geplante Angeln verzichtet. Hoffentlich klappts morgen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die „Zweiklassengesellschaft” gar nicht, hoffentlich ist das bald Geschichte (habe die AB-Redaktion deswegen angeschrieben).


Da hast du was wahres gesagt. Auch wenn ich nicht zu den Ehrenbürgern gehöre, ich will es "niemals" werden. Gleichbehandlung ist wichtig.
Dieses gelbe Ortsschild brauch ich nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die „Zweiklassengesellschaft” gar nicht, h



Finde ich auch irgendwie befremdlich.....


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mann sieht das Feld vor lauter Ehrenboardis nicht  mehr......





geomas schrieb:


> #ehrenboardies
> 
> Mir gefällt die „Zweiklassengesellschaft” gar nicht, hoffentlich ist das bald Geschichte (habe die AB-Redaktion deswegen angeschrieben).
> 
> Heute war ich nach der Arbeit (sitze jetzt wieder dran) komplett platt und habe aufs geplante Angeln verzichtet. Hoffentlich klappts morgen.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Finde ich auch irgendwie befremdlich.....


Das ganze hat für mich das G'schmäckle von Ehrenpreis für das Lebenswerk. So nach dem Motto: "So du alter Depp, genug gesabbelt, jetzt tritt mal mit Anstand ab!"

Meinetwegen generiert man einen Scheinheiligenschein über das Benutzerbild, aber der "Ehrenboardie" ist irgendwie diskriminierend.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich komm mir momentan einfach komisch vor wenn ich hier was poste unter den vielen Würdenträgern, nicht das man neidisch wär sondern weil man sich irgendwie unwohl fühlt.

Es wird wohl wider Zeit für ne kleine Auszeit....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Finde ich auch irgendwie befremdlich.....



Tja, da gibts wohl auch andere Meinungen (Boardies, denen der Ehrentitel gefällt).
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Ehrennadeln für verdiente Mitglieder bei irgendwelchen seltsamen Vereinen (Ehrennadel in Platin-Titanium für 25 Jahre Stellvertreter des zweiten Schriftführers beim Karnevalverein Schluckauf).


----------



## geomas

Außerdam trage ich ne Bürde, keine Würde.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich komm mir momentan einfach komisch vor wenn ich hier was poste unter den vielen Würdenträgern, nicht das man neidisch wär sondern weil man sich irgendwie unwohl fühlt.


Wenn wir wenigstens was davon hätten... Freikarten für den Puff, oder mindestens für die Maiandacht.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn wir wenigstens was davon hätten... Freikarten für den Puff, oder mindestens für die Maiandacht.



Und wo bleibt die Digitalwaage für unseren Minimäx...


----------



## Andal

Die kann er sich dann für die verscherbelten Karten für die Maiandachten holen.


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich komm mir momentan einfach komisch vor wenn ich hier was poste unter den vielen Würdenträgern, nicht das man neidisch wär sondern weil man sich irgendwie unwohl fühlt.
> 
> Es wird wohl wider Zeit für ne kleine Auszeit....



Kann ich sehr gut verstehen, lieber „Joe”.
Ich bin auch raus, solange dieser gelbe Spuk anhält.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich komm mir momentan einfach komisch vor wenn ich hier was poste unter den vielen Würdenträgern, nicht das man neidisch wär sondern weil man sich irgendwie unwohl fühlt.
> 
> Es wird wohl wider Zeit für ne kleine Auszeit....


Ich komm mir zwar nicht komisch vor wenn ich was poste, aber so richtig wohl, wie es sonst war, fühl ich mich nicht mehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr gut verstehen, lieber „Joe”.
> Ich bin auch raus, solange dieser gelbe Spuk anhält.


Ich mache bei diesem Streik auch mit. Bis dahin. 
Beste Grüße Jason


----------



## Andal

Ned streiken, sondern benzen, dass es wieder weggeht. Wenn es juckt, kratzt man sich ja auch und singt keine Lieder.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Morgen Jungs. Auch ich kann die Diskussion um die Ehrenbordie-Markierung gut nachvollziehen. Der Umstand, dass sie gefühlt zu einer 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft beiträgt, finde ich natürlich auch nicht gut. Deshalb, liebes AB-Team, möchte auch ich mich dafür aussprechen, die gelben Banner wieder rauszunehmen. ANsonsten wünschen ich allen Ükel einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Mescalero

Dem schließe ich mich gern an. Nicht der Bannerdiskussion sondern den Sonntagswünschen, allen die dem Herbst trotzen und ans Wasser gehen: Petri Heil! Außerdem kann man ja auch bei Mistwetter allerhand sinnvolle Beschäftigungen finden. Rutenwald aufforsten, Nubsies sortieren, Vorfächer oder Fliegen binden, Rollen frisch bespulen usw. usf.
Genießt den Tag!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tja - das war bestimmt nett gemeint, ist aber irgendwie diskriminierend.. .


----------



## Mescalero

Ich fühle mich z.B. überhaupt nicht diskriminiert oder herabgesetzt. Wenn es Leute gibt, die besonders viel beitragen oder besonders viel Sinnvolles beitragen, kann man das durchaus würdigen. So, dass es auch jeder mitbekommt. 
Die Idee dahinter finde ich jedenfalls gut, die Ausführung kann man sicher überdenken.


----------



## feederbrassen

Moin, das Banner kommt schon etwas, naja komisch rüber. 
Wo fangen Sinnvolle Beiträge an? 
Anscheinend zählt das man regelmäßig online ist. 
Egal was da gepostet wurde.   
Irgendwie fühle ich mich nicht mehr richtig wohl hier. 

Allen die heute am Wasser sind wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri und tight lines 
Ansonsten einfach einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

#diskriminierung

Wobei wiederum jede Randgruppe ihr Recht auf Diskriminierung hat und wie eine Randgruppe / Minderheit kommen mir die jetzt nicht gewürdigten Leute schon irgendwie vor. Auf einmal war da diese *"gelbe Flut"*. Das wirkt doch etwas befremdlich auf den kontinenten Betrachter.  

Ich halte ein freiwilliges Ausblenden für die beste Lösung. Wer mag zeigt seinen Titel und wer nicht, der blendet diesen gelben Button eben einfach aus. Der überwiegende Teil der Leute wird mit diesem Titel eh nicht viel anfangen können - Diskriminierung & zwei Klassen hin oder her.


----------



## Tricast

Den Vorschlag von @Bankside Dreamer möchte ich unterstützen. Wer will, der kann und wer nicht will der kann auch. Freiwilliges Ausblenden halte ich auch für die beste Lösung.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es wird wohl wider Zeit für ne kleine Auszeit....





geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus, solange dieser gelbe Spuk anhält.





Jason schrieb:


> Ich mache bei diesem Streik auch mit. Bis dahin.





feederbrassen schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich nicht mehr richtig wohl hier.



Leute, Leute. Leute - was hat denn unsere Ükel-Gemeinschaft mit diesem fremd-verliehenen "Titel" zu tun? Wenn ihr euch deswegen jetzt wirklich zurückzieht, fände ich das sehr schade, denn darunter würden doch nur der Ükel und wir Mitglieder leiden. 

Ich jedenfalls werde hier weitermachen, ganz unabhängig von diesen schon recht inflationär verteilten Bannern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe mich gefreut dass sich für mich eingesetzt wurde von meinen Stammtischbrüdern, wenngleich aber der Banner mir völlig latte ist. 
Wenn noch welche vom Erstbesatz des Forums aktiv sind, dann hätten die wohl am ehesten so eine Bezeichnung verdient, ansonsten sind es nur ein paar Pixel...
War nett gedacht von den Betreibern aber schürt wohl eher Unfrieden unter den Boardies. Dahingehend wäre mit Plaketten wie "Kochtopfangler", "C&R Fanatiker", "PETAs Liebling" und "getarnter Verbandit" noch etwas mehr Unfrieden drin


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls werde hier weitermachen, ganz unabhängig von diesen schon recht inflationär verteilten Bannern.



Sonst erhältst du auch deinen gelben Button nicht. 

Aber du hast recht, für den jetzigen Einsatz dieser Auszeichnungen _- Andal nennt es wohl eher Bloßstellung  -_ kann ja das einzelne Forenmitglied bzw. auch die Gemeinschaft nichts. Wenn wegen dieser Sache jemand verstimmt sein sollte, so sollte man sich mit seiner Kritik lieber konstruktiv an das _"Board of Directors" _wenden.

Die Sache war sicherlich gut gemeint aber letztlich eventuell nicht sehr durchdacht, von daher sind diese gelben Buttons sicherlich nicht in Stein gemeißelt und es gibt keinen Grund zum Verzagen. Einem echten Ükel kann vielleicht der 1,20m lange Hecht die gute Laune verderben, der wider erwartend auf den für die Schleie gedachten Tauwurm gebissen hat, aber doch nicht ein solcher Ehrenboardie-Button.


----------



## phirania

Ein dickes Petri an Alle Fänger der letzten Tage.
War zwar auch unterwegs aber mal wieder ohne großen Erfolg.
Aber ich arbeite weiter daran....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Naaaaase, Jungs, ich habe eine Nase gefangen! Inzwischen sind es sogar 3 Nasen geworden, die Größte ist 36 cm und hatte richtig Power. Gefangen habe ich sie an der Oberweser bei Beverungen. Meine Frau wollte ins Weserberglan und für diesen Abschnitt gab es onlinkarten. Zwei Döbel und eine schönes Augenrot gab es auch schon.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Naaaaase, Jungs, ich habe eine Nase gefangen! Inzwischen sind es sogar 3 Nasen geworden, die Größte ist 36 cm und hatte richtig Power. Gefangen habe ich sie an der Oberweser bei Beverungen. Meine Frau wollte ins Weserberglan und für diesen Abschnitt gab es onlinkarten. Zwei Döbel und eine schönes Augenrot gab es auch schon.



Nachdem dir die Fische neulich beim Nachtangeln eine Nase gezeigt haben, ist es nur gerecht dass du jetzt eine gefangen hast.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo Geomas,
hier ein paar Bilder von dem Futteral.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jetzt hat meine Frau mehr graue Haare bekommen, nur weil ich zu dämlich für ein paar Bilder bin (was muß ich jetzt machen? was jetzt und sofort). 

Ob bei jemanden das Banner erscheint oder nicht, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden können.


----------



## Andal

Ich störe mich eigentlich weniger an dem Button. Der ist mir im Grunde genommen ziemlich wurscht. Was mich stört, ist der "Ehren"Boardie. Was für eine Ehre bitte? Bloss weil ich auch da war und meinen Mund, respektive die Finger nicht halten konnte?

Wie ich schon sagte, macht irgend eine neckische Grafik, meinetwegen den Scheinheiligenschein, oder ein Krönchen, wenn es sein muss, aber bitte nichts mit "Ehre" und "Respekt", oder so. Mia san ja ned im Ghetto, wo des wichtig war.


----------



## Tricast

Schöne Füüüsche im Weserbergland. Mensch Wuemmehunter hast Du einen schönen Tag und schöne Fische hast Du auch. Noch einen kurzweiligen Tag wünschen Euch

Susanne und Heinz

PS.: Wir waren heute auch in aller Frühe schon am Tietjenteich und haben 4 Stunden geangelt. Ich hatte einen Karpfen der fast wie ein Giebel aussah, so silbern.
Morgenstund hat .... .. .... . Nicht bei mir, der erste Wurf und weg war der teure Feederkorb von Guru und das um fünf.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Naaaaase, Jungs, ich habe eine Nase gefangen! Inzwischen sind es sogar 3 Nasen geworden, die Größte ist 36 cm und hatte richtig Power. Gefangen habe ich sie an der Oberweser bei Beverungen. Meine Frau wollte ins Weserberglan und für diesen Abschnitt gab es onlinkarten. Zwei Döbel und eine schönes Augenrot gab es auch schon.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354210
> Anhang anzeigen 354211



Schön dass es geklappt hat - ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Erstmal ein dickes Petri in den Bremer Norden zum silbrigen Karpfen Heinz! Und gräme Dich nicht wegen eines Guru-Korbes, die kann man nachkaufen.
Nach 12 Fischen in den ersten beiden Stunden, herrscht bei mir gerade Beissflotte, die wir zum Grillen genutzt haben. Jetzt gibts ne schöne Zigarre und ich hoffe, dass es bald wieder anfängt zu beißen.


----------



## Tobias85

Oha, Wuemme...Petri an die Oberweser! Und auch nach Vegesack ein Petri zum Cyprinus carpio gibelio!


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri an die Fänger hier.   

Ne Nase von 36 haf doch schon was. 

Der getarnte Giebel wird wohl erst mit zunehmendem Alter und Größe goldener, eben typisch für Schuppis.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der getarnte Giebel wird wohl erst mit zunehmendem Alter und Größe goldener, eben typisch für Schuppis



Wenn sich dann auch das zweite Bartelpaar ausprägt, wird es auch keine Zweifel am Karpfen mehr geben.


----------



## Minimax

Bona Sera, Signori,
Grüsse aus dem Süden. Also das die gelben Trollwarnschilder obwohl ganz harmlos und lieb gemeint solche Wellen schlagen, wer hätte das gedacht? Meine Meinung: eigentlich ein witziger harmloser Gag, aber in dem Moment, indem sich ein Mitboardie, egal wer, herabgesetzt oder ausgegrenzt fühlt, sollte es geskippt werden. Wir ABler setzen auf doch auf Inklusion, das sollte doch wohl klar sein. Aber ob man, um das auszudrücken zu drastischer Wortwahl greifen muss, oder gar in dramatischen Poststeik treten muss erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Aber wir sind halt das letzte gallische Dorf, und recht machen kanns uns keiner- also gerne auch von mir aus weg mit dem gelben Trollwarnschild, wenn es zu Zwist und Hader führt.

Unendlich viel wichtiger: Ich freue mich heute ganz besonders @Wuemmehunter zu seinen tollen Nasen zu gratulieren, herzliches Petri mein Lieber!

In eigener Offtopicsache: Nachdem wir knapp die Alpenüberquerung (Tornados!Muren! Gesperrte Pässe!) überlebt haben, sind die Missus und ich in einer malerischen, offenbar mittelalterlichen Bruchbude in extremer Hanglage inmitten von Olivenhainen angekommen, die in 3 von 16 Merkmalen der Internetbeschreibung entspricht, immerhin. Zum Meer sind kaum 12 Minuten, bzw. 45 wenn man leben will, bzw. 10 Sekunden ohne Handbremse. Ist aber ohnehin grad nicht das beste Badewetter..   






Azzurro,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Einen tollen Urlaub wünsche ich @Minimax ! Hoffentlich hast du die Brandungsstippe nicht vergessen einzupacken, bestimmt schwimmen dort allerhand See-Cavedani im Wasser. Sieht mir ganz so aus...


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute. Leute - was hat denn unsere Ükel-Gemeinschaft mit diesem fremd-verliehenen "Titel" zu tun? Wenn ihr euch deswegen jetzt wirklich zurückzieht, fände ich das sehr schade, denn darunter würden doch nur der Ükel und wir Mitglieder leiden.


Im Prinzip hast du  voll und ganz Recht, lieber Tobias. Ich habe heute öfter über diese Sache nachgedacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen,  wegen dieser Pillepalle Sache trotzdem mich hier weiter zu beteiligen. Ich bitte auch @geomas und @dawurzelsepp darum. Das Leben ist zu kurz, als sich über so einen Schnickschnack aufzuregen oder Gedanken zu machen. 
Und ich betone es nochmal ausdrücklich. Auf keinen Fall möchte ich diese Auszeichnung erhalten. Auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit. 
Im übrigen hätte die AB Redaktion die ausgezeichneten Mitglieder zuvor fragen können, ob es ihnen auch Recht ist, dieses gelbe Schild ihnen reinzudrücken. Einige passt es wohl nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Ich schätze das ein wie unser alpin-überlebender @Minimax: Im Team hat wohl kaum jemand damit gerechnet, dass die Aktion solche Reaktionen auslösen würde  und dass sich Boardies deswegen unwohl fühlen würden. Jetzt war halt Wochenende und die Leute in alle Welt zerstreut. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man sich ab morgen zeitnah beratschlagt und eine angemessene Lösung finden wird.


----------



## Tobias85

Derweil warte ich weiter sehnlichst auf meine neue Rute und hoffe, dass sie morgen endlich auf die Reise geht - die Versandbestätigung kam schon am Freitag, aber laut dpd wurde die Sendung bisher nur angekündigt, aber noch nicht entgegengenommen.


----------



## Mescalero

Das machen viele Händler gern: die Sendung schonmal frankieren, auch wenn gleich Feierabend oder WoE ist, dann ist es im System zu sehen und der Kunde beruhigt. So lange, bis er die Sendungsverfolgung anklickt... 

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. Nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Letzte Woche habe ich eine seit Jahren in meiner Nachbarschaft lebende, alleinerziehende Mutter endlich mal näher kennengelernt.
Nicht dass ich an der durchaus sehr hübschen Frau interessiert wäre - es ist der kleine, rotzfreche und pechschwarze Sohn, der mich anzieht....
Auf meine Frage, ob er denn gerne das Angeln lernen würde, hat der schon fast 6 jährige Schlingel doch total auffordernd mit den Schultern gezuckt - selbsverständlich verstehe ich das als "Bitte bitte - nichts will ich dringender vom Leben...".. .
Da muss ich tätig werden.. .
Jetzt gibt es in dieser Woche erstmal ein Buch:


----------



## rhinefisher

Sobald der junge Mann die ersten 5 Seiten lesen kann....


----------



## rhinefisher

Gibt seine Mutter ihm das hier..:


----------



## Tobias85

Eine tolle Geste, lieber @rhinefisher!


----------



## Kochtopf

> Nicht dass ich an der durchaus sehr hübschen Frau interessiert wäre - es ist der kleine, rotzfreche und pechschwarze Sohn, der mich anzieht....


Eine tolle Geste lieber @rhinefisher aber der Satz liest sich so so falsch  
Merke: wer die Kuh will muss mit dem Kälbchen spielen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eine tolle Geste lieber @rhinefisher aber der Satz liest sich so so falsch
> Merke: wer die Kuh will muss mit dem Kälbchen spielen


Avery risky game!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> wer die Kuh will



Hab ich schon...


----------



## skyduck

# Ehrenboardies
auch wenn ich drüber gefrotzelt habe, ich finde es okay, ist eine nette Geste und gestandene Angler sollte sich davon um der Gemeinschaft Willen nicht entzweien lassen. Für mich persönlich ändert sich nichts und ich finde es unterstreicht doch nur die Konstante des Boards und die Treue und das Engagement der Mitglieder in dieser schnelllebigen Zeit. Für mich keinen Grund sich unwohl zu fühlen sondern eher sich gut aufgehoben zu fühlen.

@Wuemmehunter sehr schöne Nase (also der Fisch   ) Ist tatsächlcih einer der wenigen Spezies die ich mich bis dato noch nie beglückt haben und noch auf meiner Wunschliste stehen.

Allen anderen Fängern des Wochenendes Petri Heil und @Minimax eine schönen Urlaub.

So jetzt zum Wochenendbericht:

Der geplante Ansitz am Freitag fiel aus, da der Platz an den Seerosen bereits besetzt war. (hat sich wohl rumgesprochen, dass dort was gehen könnte). Dafür konnte ich gestern am Spätnachmittag ein paar Stündchen los mit dem Plan die Abu legerlite endlich einzuweihen. Ich habe nach @geomas Bericht über die Swingtips von"metal mickey" da mal welche bestellt und muss sagen die passen für mich perfekt zur Rute. Sie sind recht kurz aber gerade schwer/steif genug um der moderaten Strömung stand zu halten.

Mit diesen Tips ist das Wurfverhalten der legerlite jetzt super harmonisch, nichts schlackert mehr und ich kann präzise meinen Futterplatz anwerfen.
Der Einstand der Rute war absolut perfekt. Gefischt habe ich mit Mais mit leichter Currywürzung. Der erste Biss brachte direkt ein für die Ruhr recht stattliches Rotauge. Ich gebe gerne zu, die legerlite macht mit Fischen dieser Größe richtig Spaß, dagegen ist die legermaster von drennan schon fast ein Knüppel. Wie das Ganze natürlich bei größeren Brassen oder mal einen Satzer aussieht ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte. Aber für Rotaugen in guten Größen ist diese Rute einfach perfekt und fühlt sich fantastisch im Drill an.
Insgesamt kamen einige gute Rotaugen zustande, auch zwei Döbelchen der 25 cm Klasse waren wieder dabei. Diese will ich zum Herbst mal versuchen gezielt zu befischen, habe aber noch keinen Plan wie das in der Ruhr funktionieren kann. Auf jeden Fall hat der Nachmittag viel Entspannung und Freude gebracht. Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Wochenstart.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den wohlproportionierten und schön, dass du die perfekten Schwingspitzen für deine Rute gefunden hast! 

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis zu den Fotos: Jede Fischart hat hier ihre leidenschaftlichen Liebhaber, welche ihre Lieblinge lieber lebendig als tot sehen. Es hat sich daher eingebürgert, dass wir aus Rücksicht im Ükel möglichst keine Küchenfotos zeigen. Das sei nur am Rande erwähnt für zukünftige Fangberichte.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> # Ehrenboardies
> auch wenn ich drüber gefrotzelt habe, ich finde es okay, ist eine nette Geste und gestandene Angler sollte sich davon um der Gemeinschaft Willen nicht entzweien lassen. Für mich persönlich ändert sich nichts und ich finde es unterstreicht doch nur die Konstante des Boards und die Treue und das Engagement der Mitglieder in dieser schnelllebigen Zeit. Für mich keinen Grund sich unwohl zu fühlen sondern eher sich gut aufgehoben zu fühlen.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter sehr schöne Nase (also der Fisch   ) Ist tatsächlcih einer der wenigen Spezies die ich mich bis dato noch nie beglückt haben und noch auf meiner Wunschliste stehen.
> 
> Allen anderen Fängern des Wochenendes Petri Heil und @Minimax eine schönen Urlaub.
> 
> So jetzt zum Wochenendbericht:
> 
> Der geplante Ansitz am Freitag fiel aus, da der Platz an den Seerosen bereits besetzt war. (hat sich wohl rumgesprochen, dass dort was gehen könnte). Dafür konnte ich gestern am Spätnachmittag ein paar Stündchen los mit dem Plan die Abu legerlite endlich einzuweihen. Ich habe nach @geomas Bericht über die Swingtips von"metal mickey" da mal welche bestellt und muss sagen die passen für mich perfekt zur Rute. Sie sind recht kurz aber gerade schwer/steif genug um der moderaten Strömung stand zu halten.
> 
> Mit diesen Tips ist das Wurfverhalten der legerlite jetzt super harmonisch, nichts schlackert mehr und ich kann präzise meine Futterplatz anwerfen.
> Der Einstand der Rute war absolut perfekt. Gefischt habe ich mit Mais mit leichter Currywürzung. Der erste Biss brachte direkt ein für die Ruhr recht stattliches Rotauge. Ich gebe gerne zu, die legerlite macht mit Fischen dieser Größe richtig Spaß, dagegen ist die legermaster von drennan schon fast ein Knüppel. Wie das Ganze natürlich bei größeren Brassen oder mal einen Satzer aussieht ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte. Aber für Rotaugen in guten Größen ist diese Rute einfach perfekt und fühlt sich fantastisch im Drill an.
> Insgesamt kamen einige gute Rotaugen zustande, auch zwei Döbelchen der 25 cm Klasse waren wieder dabei. Diese will ich zum Herbst mal versuchen gezielt zu befischen, habe aber noch keinen Plan wie das in der Ruhr funktionieren kann. Auf jeden Fall hat der Nachmittag viel Entspannung und Freude gebracht. Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Wochenstart.


Ruhr und Lippe liegen ja nicht so weit auseinander, wie Eider und Isar. Dementsprechend würde ich dort im/ab dem Herbst auf Hühnerleber a la Illner setzen. Also mit Grundfutter paniert - und nicht gebacken. Je kälter das Wasser, desto tiefer die zu befischenden Rinnen. Sollte mit dem Rütlein machbar sein und wenn nicht dann halt mit der D. LM.

Ein nicht so unüppiges Stück Leber am Leger Run Rig und ab dafür!


----------



## skyduck

@Tobias85 okay ist angekommen, danke für den Hinweis und ich werde ihn in Zukunft beherzigen. Leider ist man auf meiner Teilstrecke meistens unter Beobachtung (spätestens wenn man einen Kescher in die Hand nimmt), so dass ein Fotografieren in der Natur nicht immer möglich ist, ebenso wie ein rücksetzen. Ist heutzutage leider nicht immer so einfach - aber gehört natürlich nicht hier her.


----------



## Andal

# Döbel...

...sind irgendwie wie Spatzen. Wenn man ihnen Buffets errichtet, sind sie beleidigt. Viel effizienter ist es, wenn man sie glauben macht, sie hätten zufällig gefunden, oder noch besser, geraubt.


----------



## Tobias85

skyduck schrieb:


> Leider ist man auf meiner Teilstrecke meistens unter Beobachtung



Das ist hier leider auch öfters so. Einer der Gründe, warum ich nach Möglichkeit nicht am Wochenende an die Vereinsseen oder den Mittellandkanal fahre. Lieber in der Woche, an besten Vormittags und dann schön abgelegen hinsetzen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist hier leider auch öfters so. Einer der Gründe, warum ich nach Möglichkeit nicht am Wochenende an die Vereinsseen oder den Mittellandkanal fahre. Lieber in der Woche, an besten Vormittags und dann schön abgelegen hinsetzen.


Angeln sei des ernsthaften Mannes Erholung, meinte Izaak Walton. Und diese Kontemplation findet man nicht, wenn es zugeht, wie in der Neuhauserstraße zur Stoßzeit.


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist hier leider auch öfters so. Einer der Gründe, warum ich nach Möglichkeit nicht am Wochenende an die Vereinsseen oder den Mittellandkanal fahre. Lieber in der Woche, an besten Vormittags und dann schön abgelegen hinsetzen.





Andal schrieb:


> Angeln sei des ernsthaften Mannes Erholung, meinte Izaak Walton. Und diese Kontemplation findet man nicht, wenn es zugeht, wie in der Neuhauserstraße zur Stoßzeit.





keine Frage habt ihr beide recht, man muß halt auch die Möglichkeiten dazu haben, das ist hier mitten im Pott leider oftmals schwierig bzw. mit mehr Aufwand als Angelzeit verbunden. Aber ich arbeite dran das zu ändern . Ich vermisse meine Jugendzeit in Münster, da gab es immer einsame Plätzchen...


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> keine Frage habt ihr beide recht, man muß halt auch die Möglichkeiten dazu haben, das ist hier mitten im Pott leider oftmals schwierig bzw. mit mehr Aufwand als Angelzeit verbunden. Aber ich arbeite dran das zu ändern . Ich vermisse meine Jugendzeit in Münster, da gab es immer einsame Plätzchen...


Da lobe ich mir meine Fulle. Mit @Minimax drei Tage geangelt und man hätte meinen können, wir wären alleine auf dem Planeten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> In eigener Offtopicsache: Nachdem wir knapp die Alpenüberquerung (Tornados!Muren! Gesperrte Pässe!) überlebt haben, sind die Missus und ich in einer malerischen, offenbar mittelalterlichen Bruchbude in extremer Hanglage inmitten von Olivenhainen angekommen, die in 3 von 16 Merkmalen der Internetbeschreibung entspricht, immerhin. Zum Meer sind kaum 12 Minuten, bzw. 45 wenn man leben will, bzw. 10 Sekunden ohne Handbremse. Ist aber ohnehin grad nicht das beste Badewetter..



Das muss ja nicht Offtopic bleiben - Cephali gilt durchaus als Ükelig.
Und deine Reiseausrüstung hast Du als gestandener Sportfisher britischer Prägung ja selbsverständlich dabei...


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und deine Reiseausrüstung hast Du als gestandener Sportfisher britischer Prägung ja selbsverständlich dabei...


 
Und falls ihm so eine schöne Äsche oder sogar ein Huchen über den Weg laufen sollten, hätte er doch die Begeisterung des ganzen Ükels gewiß.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das muss ja nicht Offtopic bleiben - Cephali gilt durchaus als Ükelig.
> Und deine Reiseausrüstung hast Du als gestandener Sportfisher britischer Prägung ja selbsverständlich dabei...


So wie David Niven mit seinem Stockdegen auf dem Nil reiste, hat @Minimax sicher seine als Umbrella getarnte Rute dabei.


----------



## Mescalero

Oder zwei Stippen der weltbekannten Nobelmarke Lineaffe, die gibts in IT bestimmt in jedem Supermarkt und sie gehen wunderbar als Trekkingsstöcke durch.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> keine Frage habt ihr beide recht, man muß halt auch die Möglichkeiten dazu haben, das ist hier mitten im Pott leider oftmals schwierig bzw. mit mehr Aufwand als Angelzeit verbunden. Aber ich arbeite dran das zu ändern . Ich vermisse meine Jugendzeit in Münster, da gab es immer einsame Plätzchen...


Die gibt es heute immer noch


----------



## TobBok

So, das Angelwochenende der KW 36 ist zu Ende.
Wir waren eine Runde am Mittellandkanal in Sehnde - eine Stelle die berüchtigt ist für gute Aale, Schleien, Karpfen, Brassen, Barsche und andere massive Weißfische (insbesondere vereinzelte Rotaugenschwärme sowie solitäre Döbel und Alande).

Zuerst haben wir erstmal den gesamten Kanal mit GuFi abgesucht, 2 gute Barsche, ein Zwergen-Zander.
Danach dann mit Pose und schleifendem Rollblei nochmal nach willigen Wurmabnehmern gesucht. Leider nix mehr im Anschluss.
Aber ist schon ok so. Man kann ja nicht immer massive Fische fangen.

Jetzt wurde hier grade die Wundermarke Lineaeffe angesprochen.
Ich hab zwei Rollen dieser italienischen Angelschimpansen in meinem Arsenal - die Rapid Bream und die Rapid Bass.
Zufällig genau an meiner Rollblei Rute und eine an meiner Posenrute.

Und die Rollen sind für ihren damaligen Preis im Askari-Abverkauf (hätte ich nicht verkauft, wenn ich sie nicht hätte begrabbeln dürfen) mit 15 bzw 18 Euro immernoch echt gut in Gange. Laufen rund wie am ersten Tag und haben teilweise beide ganz schön übele Drills mitgemacht.
Ich meine, gut...sie sind nicht ganz auf der leichten Seite und haben gewöhnungsbedürftige Griffe....aber ansonsten tun sie ihren Dienst mit voller Wucht weiterhin.
Grade die Rapid Bream an der Rollblei-Rute (ist bei mir eine kurze, harte Spinnrute) hat aus der Aller schon zwei ordentliche Barben gezogen.....

Hab gesehen, dass es hier Diskussionen zur Sache der Buttons gab.....
Jungens, diese Buttons sind bloß so nen gelber Fleck, der keine Superkräfte verleihen tut. Einfach als Forenquark betrachten.


----------



## Slappy

Eine Frage in die Runde 
Kennt jemand die Drennan DRX Feederrute River und kann mir etwas über die sagen? Auch was die kosten darf?


----------



## Andal

Die Drennan Big River dürfte ziemlich so was sein, womit die Briten an tidal Strecken auf Barben gehen. Kann mich erinnern, dass die mal nicht wirklich nachgeschmissen billig waren.

Lineaeffe ist zwar nicht so State of Art, aber verlässliches Zeug, das man durchaus fischen kann!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir meine Fulle. Mit @Minimax drei Tage geangelt und man hätte meinen können, wir wären alleine auf dem Planeten.


Wie beiden hatten doch auch unsere Ruhe an der Fulda. Aber das lag wohl am Wetter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Wie beiden hatten doch auch unsere Ruhe an der Fulda. Aber das lag wohl am Wetter.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nein, das ist die volle Fulleexperience  und wir waren einen Vormittag da, Mini und ich von Fr bis So wenn ich mich recht entsinne, aber die Erfahrung ist nur echt wenn der Bauernsohn in einem sehr Tempo die nahegelegene Wiese abmäht. Das ist glaube neben der Dame beim Mc Drive der einzige ausserfamiliäre Kontakt in den drei Tagen gewesen (und nach der Mahd ist vor den Barben)


----------



## Tikey0815

Da meine Frau und ich unglücklicherweise unseren Kroatien Urlaub den Umständen geopfert haben, ist nun für ein paar Tage ein Campingplatz an der Aller, Raum Celle, reserviert. Direkt am Wasser und laut Beschreibung gibt's einen Teich und ein paar Altarme drumherum. Bin gespannt wie und was ich dem nassen Grund alles anködern kann. Wie ich sehen konnte, gibt es mindestens einen MitÜkel @TobBok  der dort wohl unser Hobby Frönt, hat jemand vielleicht ein paar schöne Hinweise worauf ich mich vorbereiten sollte? Werd mich erstmal Allround aufstellen und meine Frau mit ner Menge Tackle erfreuen


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da meine Frau und ich unglücklicherweise unseren Kroatien Urlaub den Umständen geopfert haben, ist nun für ein paar Tage ein Campingplatz an der Aller, Raum Celle, reserviert. Direkt am Wasser und laut Beschreibung gibt's einen Teich und ein paar Altarme drumherum. Bin gespannt wie und was ich dem nassen Grund alles anködern kann. Wie ich sehen konnte, gibt es mindestens einen MitÜkel @TobBok  der dort wohl unser Hobby Frönt, hat jemand vielleicht ein paar schöne Hinweise worauf ich mich vorbereiten sollte? Werd mich erstmal Allround aufstellen und meine Frau mit ner Menge Tackle erfreuen


Wenn du durchgängig mit zwei Ruten fischst brauchst du maximal drei


----------



## Tobias85

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> hat jemand vielleicht ein paar schöne Hinweise worauf ich mich vorbereiten sollte?



War da nicht was mit Schleien und dicken Döbeln?


----------



## Mescalero

Alle urlauben....ich auch! Jedenfalls für ein verlängertes Wochenende. Es geht an den Chiemsee aber ob ich überhaupt Gelegenheit bekomme, die Angel zu schwingen, steht in den Sternen. Wie ich salamitaktisch peu à peu erfahre, ist die Zeit bereits weitgehend verplant, zielloses Umherwandern und irgendwelche wildfremden Menschen besuchen und so Sachen. Vielleicht kann ich mich einen halben Tag abseilen, mitgenommen wird wohl nur ein Alditütchen halbvoll mit Angelzeug für Kleinfisch.
Ich hätte Lust, einmal auf Coregonen zu fischen - wenn man schon in der Gegend ist - aber das wird mir zu aufwendig. Ein Schiff organisieren etc...


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Alle urlauben....ich auch! Jedenfalls für ein verlängertes Wochenende. Es geht an den Chiemsee aber ob ich überhaupt Gelegenheit bekomme, die Angel zu schwingen, steht in den Sternen. Wie ich salamitaktisch peu à peu erfahre, ist die Zeit bereits weitgehend verplant, zielloses Umherwandern und irgendwelche wildfremden Menschen besuchen und so Sachen. Vielleicht kann ich mich einen halben Tag abseilen, mitgenommen wird wohl nur ein Alditütchen halbvoll mit Angelzeug für Kleinfisch.
> Ich hätte Lust, einmal auf Coregonen zu fischen - wenn man schon in der Gegend ist - aber das wird mir zu aufwendig. Ein Schiff organisieren etc...


Kontaktiere den @mikesch der ist am Puls!


----------



## TobBok

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da meine Frau und ich unglücklicherweise unseren Kroatien Urlaub den Umständen geopfert haben, ist nun für ein paar Tage ein Campingplatz an der Aller, Raum Celle, reserviert. Direkt am Wasser und laut Beschreibung gibt's einen Teich und ein paar Altarme drumherum. Bin gespannt wie und was ich dem nassen Grund alles anködern kann. Wie ich sehen konnte, gibt es mindestens einen MitÜkel @TobBok  der dort wohl unser Hobby Frönt, hat jemand vielleicht ein paar schöne Hinweise worauf ich mich vorbereiten sollte? Werd mich erstmal Allround aufstellen und meine Frau mit ner Menge Tackle erfreuen


Ich schick dir eine Nachricht mit den Gastabschnitten der Aller.
Unsere Pachtgemeinschaft hat dabei nur 3 mickrige Teilstrecken ohne Altarme für Gastangler freigegeben.
Zu große Hoffnungen darf man sich hier also nicht machen.
Im Endeffekt kenn ich also all diese Stellen - aber da darfst du größtenteils schlicht und ergreifend nicht ran.

An Fisch hat die Aller bzgl Friedfisch bis auf Aland, Zope, Zährte und Nase quasi alles zu bieten.
Rauben tun hier Rapfen, Hechte und Barsch, ggf auch mal der verirrte Zander.

Wenn du sagst Campingplatz mit Altarmen hört sich das nach der Langlinger Ecke an - damit wärst du auf Höhe des Gastkarten-Abschnitts, der sich für Friedfisch-Angelei am schlechtesten eignet. Steile Ufer, viel Bewuchs, man muss ewig laufen, bis man an bessere Stellen kommt.

(dazu muss man sagen, dass manche Altarme im Eigentum von Privatpersonen sind, mag sein, dass die dir an ihren Gewässern das Recht einräumen, zu angeln - das sind dann aber nicht so meine "Hausgewässer" - was sich da dann an Fisch rumtreibt kann ich nicht sagen.)


----------



## TobBok

Mescalero schrieb:


> Oder zwei Stippen der weltbekannten Nobelmarke Lineaffe, die gibts in IT bestimmt in jedem Supermarkt und sie gehen wunderbar als Trekkingsstöcke durch.


Dazu fällt mir noch diese TOP Bewertung der Askari Stigma Stipprute ein:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön.
Da ist man als Angler gleich gewarnt.


----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Da ist man als Angler gleich gewarnt.


Ich stippe mit der Longierpeitsche aus unserem Dorfteich immer Köfi-Plötzen. 
Also sie kann noch viel mehr als nur Pferde dressieren!!!!


----------



## Hecht100+

TobBok schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir noch diese TOP Bewertung der Askari Stigma Stipprute ein:
> Anhang anzeigen 354325


Laßt das nicht unsere Frauen lesen.


----------



## TobBok

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Laßt das nicht unsere Frauen lesen.


Also wirklich lieber Hecht....das Forum ist kein Platz für schlüpfrige Schlafzimmer-Fantasien!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Laßt das nicht unsere Frauen lesen.


Für mich ist das Ideal. Die Kleine steht total auf Pferde und insbesondere auf Longieren, so kann ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen (was für Einzelhaken würdet ihr bei einem Shetland Pony nutzen? Frage für einen Freund)


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Ideal. Die Kleine steht total auf Pferde und insbesondere auf Longieren, so kann ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen (was für Einzelhaken würdet ihr bei einem Shetland Pony nutzen? Frage für einen Freund)


Ich glaube, die Stärke der Schnur ist Maßgebener als die Hakengröße. Evtl. doch an Barbless-Haken denken.


----------



## Hecht100+

TobBok schrieb:


> Also wirklich lieber Hecht....das Forum ist kein Platz für schlüpfrige Schlafzimmer-Fantasien!


Das sind keine Fantasien, da kommt die pure Panik hoch. Jetzt ist es noch die Askari-Stippe, was, wenn es die Drennan ist???


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das sind keine Fantasien, da kommt die pure Panik hoch. Jetzt ist es noch die Askari-Stippe, was, wenn es die Drennan ist???


Dann ist die Longierpeitsche wieder billiger




__





						Longierpeitschen & Touchiergerten im Onlineshop bei | kraemer.de
					

Longierpeitschen, Touchiergerten in verschiedenen Ausführungen und Longenschläge findest du bei  »Krämer Pferdesport» Hohe Qualität ✓ Über 25.000 Artikel ✓




					www.kraemer.de


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das sind keine Fantasien, da kommt die pure Panik hoch. Jetzt ist es noch die Askari-Stippe, was, wenn es die Drennan ist???


Ach was solls, bei meinen Tomaten Ranken steht ja auch schon Sportex dran


----------



## Mescalero

Auf meiner Wallerstippe steht Leki. Die ist zwar nur 1,20 lang aber unkaputtbar - trotzdem gabs die nur paarweise zu kaufen, wahrscheinlich weil Welsen Monogamie nachgesagt wird. Oder waren das Störche?


----------



## hanzz

Einen wunderschönen Tag in die Runde. 
Ich hab jetzt die Berichte der letzten Tage gelesen und wünsche allen ein dickes Petri Heil.
@Minimax dir und der Missus einen schönen Urlaub.

Hab gerade mein Futter und 2mm Pellets angemischt und werde jetzt noch was essen, dann geht's mal zum Kanal. Mal schauen, ob es Abnehmer für meine pinken und weißen Köder am Method Feeder gibt.


----------



## phirania

hanzz schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Tag in die Runde.
> Ich hab jetzt die Berichte der letzten Tage gelesen und wünsche allen ein dickes Petri Heil.
> @Minimax dir und der Missus einen schönen Urlaub.
> 
> Hab gerade mein Futter und 2mm Pellets angemischt und werde jetzt noch was essen, dann geht's mal zum Kanal. Mal schauen, ob es Abnehmer für meine pinken und weißen Köder am Method Feeder gibt.


Dann wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg.
Luftdruck steht seit gestern da sollte was gehen.
Ich mach mich morgen auf den weg.


----------



## Kochtopf

hanzz schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Tag in die Runde.
> Ich hab jetzt die Berichte der letzten Tage gelesen und wünsche allen ein dickes Petri Heil.
> @Minimax dir und der Missus einen schönen Urlaub.
> 
> Hab gerade mein Futter und 2mm Pellets angemischt und werde jetzt noch was essen, dann geht's mal zum Kanal. Mal schauen, ob es Abnehmer für meine pinken und weißen Köder am Method Feeder gibt.


Ziiiiiiiiiihiiiiiiiiieeeeh was raaaaaaauuuuuhuuuuus!


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, Weizen im Window Feeder oder lieber Method Feeder mit Pellets, was sagt ihr? Letztere wären allerdings eine Premiere. Gewässer steht noch nicht ganz fest, nur dass gefeedert wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, Weizen im Window Feeder oder lieber Method Feeder mit Pellets, was sagt ihr? Letztere wären allerdings eine Premiere. Gewässer steht noch nicht ganz fest, nur dass gefeedert wird.


Ich misstraue Windowfeedern grundsätzlich und wider besseren Wissens, aber eine Pelletbombe im MF klingt für mich erstmal fängig


----------



## Kochtopf

#Browning Black Magic 420 FD

Gestern die Spule mit knapp 100m 20er Mono gefüttert. Merkwürdigerweise findet die Schnur in keinem der beiden Schnurclips halt - ich gehe davon aus dass sie zu dick ist aber ich habe relativ sparsam aus der Wäsche geschaut


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, Weizen im Window Feeder oder lieber Method Feeder mit Pellets, was sagt ihr? Letztere wären allerdings eine Premiere. Gewässer steht noch nicht ganz fest, nur dass gefeedert wird.


Ich würde zum MF tendieren und die Pellets mit etwas Weizen anreichern. Damit es zusammenhält, ggf. eine Prise PV-1 zugeben.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke @Andal, das ist ne gute Idee!


----------



## hanzz

phirania schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg.
> Luftdruck steht seit gestern da sollte was gehen.
> Ich mach mich morgen auf den weg.


Vielen dank


----------



## hanzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ziiiiiiiiiihiiiiiiiiieeeeh was raaaaaaauuuuuhuuuuus!


Es tut sich nichts. 
Aber es ist schön ruhig hier


----------



## Andal

hanzz schrieb:


> Es tut sich nichts.
> Aber es ist schön ruhig hier
> Anhang anzeigen 354365
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354366


Stümmt. Häßlich is was anderes!


----------



## rhinefisher

Schreib 100 mal...
Du sollst einem Fünfjährigen kein oxydiertes Blei in die Finger geben!
Du sollst einem Fünfjährigen kein oxydiertes Blei in die Finger geben!
Du sollst .... ........



Ich habe das alte Blei...





Gegen Bleifrei ausgewechselt....

PS: Mach ich normalerweise wirklich nie - bin bloß froh dass ich das noch rechtzeitig bemerkt habe.. .


----------



## Slappy

Sehr verehrte Herren. 
Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde 

Ich fragte ja ob jemand die Drennan DRX Riverfeeder kennt. Die war scheinbar nicht so bekannt hier. Aber, es wurde direkt online geschaut und die Anzeige entdeckt. Als der Preis bekannt war, wurde mir direkt die Kaufempfehlung gegeben. 
Naja, der Verkäufer hatte 2 Exemplare online. Eine 3,60m und eine 3,90m. 
Also schrieb ich ihn an und war sehr überrascht das er innerhalb von 5 Minuten geantwortet hat. 
Heute war ich bei ihm und durfte mal in das Sortiment schauen. Dort standen 6 weitere dieser Ruten neben, ich glaube es waren 10 oder 12 anderen Ruten. Das sei aber nur ein Teil seiner Ruten.... 
An allen Ruten hingen alte Shimano Baitrunner von 3500er bis 7000er?! Auf die Frage wieso kam ganz einfach die Antwort, er habe früher professioneller gefischt und bei Wettkämpfen mitgemacht. Da hat man weder Zeit noch Lust ständig umzubauen. Also hat man sich die Lieblinge mehrfach geholt und die in verschiedenen Setups fertig parat gehabt. Die letzten 6 Drennan würde er jetzt aber behalten. Eventuell gibt er bald noch 1 oder 2 Shimano Venegance Picker 40g ab. Mal schauen ob ich ihn dann noch mal besuche. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ihr ahnt schon wie das ganze geendet ist.... 





















Und wer sich jetzt fragt, wieso 2? Ganz einfach, wenn ich mir schon was hole was ich nicht darf, muss sich der Ärger lohnen. Außerdem hab ich beide zusammen für einen Preis bekommen, da hätte niemand verzichten können.....


----------



## Mescalero

#stippermesse

Ist schon ein Termin für das näxte Jahr anberaumt? @Tricast


----------



## skyduck

@Slappy Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Ruten. Ich wünsche Dir sehr viel Spaß bei der Einweihung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> #stippermesse
> 
> Ist schon ein Termin für das näxte Jahr anberaumt? @Tricast


Immer der erste Sonntag im März. Hoffe sehr dass sie stattfinden wird


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr verehrte Herren.
> Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde
> 
> Ich fragte ja ob jemand die Drennan DRX Riverfeeder kennt. Die war scheinbar nicht so bekannt hier. Aber, es wurde direkt online geschaut und die Anzeige entdeckt. Als der Preis bekannt war, wurde mir direkt die Kaufempfehlung gegeben.
> Naja, der Verkäufer hatte 2 Exemplare online. Eine 3,60m und eine 3,90m.
> Also schrieb ich ihn an und war sehr überrascht das er innerhalb von 5 Minuten geantwortet hat.
> Heute war ich bei ihm und durfte mal in das Sortiment schauen. Dort standen 6 weitere dieser Ruten neben, ich glaube es waren 10 oder 12 anderen Ruten. Das sei aber nur ein Teil seiner Ruten....
> An allen Ruten hingen alte Shimano Baitrunner von 3500er bis 7000er?! Auf die Frage wieso kam ganz einfach die Antwort, er habe früher professioneller gefischt und bei Wettkämpfen mitgemacht. Da hat man weder Zeit noch Lust ständig umzubauen. Also hat man sich die Lieblinge mehrfach geholt und die in verschiedenen Setups fertig parat gehabt. Die letzten 6 Drennan würde er jetzt aber behalten. Eventuell gibt er bald noch 1 oder 2 Shimano Venegance Picker 40g ab. Mal schauen ob ich ihn dann noch mal besuche.
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ihr ahnt schon wie das ganze geendet ist....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354367
> Anhang anzeigen 354368
> Anhang anzeigen 354369
> Anhang anzeigen 354370
> Anhang anzeigen 354371
> Anhang anzeigen 354372
> 
> 
> Und wer sich jetzt fragt, wieso 2? Ganz einfach, wenn ich mir schon was hole was ich nicht darf, muss sich der Ärger lohnen. Außerdem hab ich beide zusammen für einen Preis bekommen, da hätte niemand verzichten können.....


Wir Lobpreisen deine samuraigleiche Selbstbeherrschung, mancheiner (bspw el Potto) hätte hoffen müssen dass das Wechselgeld nach einlösen den fahrbaren Untersatzes ausreicht um mit ÖPNV nach Hause zu gondeln... schicke Teile!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schreib 100 mal...
> Du sollst einem Fünfjährigen kein oxydiertes Blei in die Finger geben!
> Du sollst einem Fünfjährigen kein oxydiertes Blei in die Finger geben!
> Du sollst .... ........
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe das alte Blei...
> Anhang anzeigen 354373
> 
> 
> Gegen Bleifrei ausgewechselt....
> 
> PS: Mach ich normalerweise wirklich nie - bin bloß froh dass ich das noch rechtzeitig bemerkt habe.. .


Wir sind an dem oxidierten Blei auch nicht eingegangen. "Nicht anfressen!" hätte als Beipackzettel doch genügt. 


Mescalero schrieb:


> #stippermesse
> 
> Ist schon ein Termin für das näxte Jahr anberaumt? @Tricast


Immer am ersten Sonntag im März!


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr verehrte Herren.
> Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde
> 
> Ich fragte ja ob jemand die Drennan DRX Riverfeeder kennt. Die war scheinbar nicht so bekannt hier. Aber, es wurde direkt online geschaut und die Anzeige entdeckt. Als der Preis bekannt war, wurde mir direkt die Kaufempfehlung gegeben.
> Naja, der Verkäufer hatte 2 Exemplare online. Eine 3,60m und eine 3,90m.
> Also schrieb ich ihn an und war sehr überrascht das er innerhalb von 5 Minuten geantwortet hat.
> Heute war ich bei ihm und durfte mal in das Sortiment schauen. Dort standen 6 weitere dieser Ruten neben, ich glaube es waren 10 oder 12 anderen Ruten. Das sei aber nur ein Teil seiner Ruten....
> An allen Ruten hingen alte Shimano Baitrunner von 3500er bis 7000er?! Auf die Frage wieso kam ganz einfach die Antwort, er habe früher professioneller gefischt und bei Wettkämpfen mitgemacht. Da hat man weder Zeit noch Lust ständig umzubauen. Also hat man sich die Lieblinge mehrfach geholt und die in verschiedenen Setups fertig parat gehabt. Die letzten 6 Drennan würde er jetzt aber behalten. Eventuell gibt er bald noch 1 oder 2 Shimano Venegance Picker 40g ab. Mal schauen ob ich ihn dann noch mal besuche.
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ihr ahnt schon wie das ganze geendet ist....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354367
> Anhang anzeigen 354368
> Anhang anzeigen 354369
> Anhang anzeigen 354370
> Anhang anzeigen 354371
> Anhang anzeigen 354372
> 
> 
> Und wer sich jetzt fragt, wieso 2? Ganz einfach, wenn ich mir schon was hole was ich nicht darf, muss sich der Ärger lohnen. Außerdem hab ich beide zusammen für einen Preis bekommen, da hätte niemand verzichten können.....


Manche sind sortiert, da überlegt man, ob man zum Räuber wird!


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Manche sind sortiert, da überlegt man, ob man zum Räuber wird!


Oder zumindest die Blumen während der Ferien gießt


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Immer der erste Sonntag im März. Hoffe sehr dass sie stattfinden wird


Frei nach Egon Olsen: „Ich habe einen Plan.“
Wenn ich jeden Monat einen Hunni unter die Matratze lege und die Summe am Ende ein bisschen aufrunde....


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Frei nach Egon Olsen: „Ich habe einen Plan.“
> Wenn ich jeden Monat einen Hunni unter die Matratze lege und die Summe am Ende ein bisschen aufrunde....


Dann sollte dein Weib aber nie die Betten machen. "Schahatz... ich hab da was gefunden und gleich Schuhe kaufen müssen!"


----------



## Andal

Stell dir vor, du musst jeden Tag im Flur auf schwindelige Manolo Blaniks starren, wo eigentlich Drennans stehen sollten. Das ist der Super-GAU!


----------



## Mescalero

Andal schrieb:


> Dann sollte dein Weib aber nie die Betten machen. "Schahatz... ich hab da was gefunden und gleich Schuhe kaufen müssen!"


Die Matratzen bleiben die nächsten zehn Jahre wo sie sind, die wurden erst kürzlich umgedreht. So um 2010 muss das gewesen sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde und ein extra Petri Heil an @Tobias85 (viel Erfolg mit der neuen Rute!  ) sowie an @Slappy zu den neuen Ruten.

Ich war heut wieder barscheln:




__





						Raubfisch Stammtisch
					

Also im Raum Duisburg habe ich dieses Jahr einen untermaßigen Zander gefangen. Vielleicht wäre noch was gegangen, wenn ich weit in die Nacht weitergemacht hätte. Meine Stellen haben bis letztes Jahr eigentlich zum Abend hin immer Zander gebracht. Von Juni bis November. Hab aber keine Lust mehr...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Tikey0815

"Du hast es gut, als Kind ist das Leben so unbeschwert", sagt mir meine Oma damals. Da muss ich etwa 5 Jahre alt gewesen sein.

Heute verstehe ich sie. Kinder sammeln Erfahrungen, während diese uns als Erwachsene oft davon abhalten, unsere Ziele zu erreichen.

Entweder, weil wir sagen: "Das geht nicht, weil ich einfach nicht der Typ dazu bin". Oder der Klassiker: "Erst muss ich alles übers Angeln und Methoden wissen, BEVOR ich ins Handeln komme – sonst könnte ich wohlmöglich noch einen Fehler machen", das gilt nicht nur fürs Angeln, sondern auch für Alltag, Beruf und Beziehung.

Kinder MACHEN einfach. Sie lesen nicht erst drölfzich Bücher über das Radfahren, bevor sie sich auf das Bike setzen. Sie probieren es aus, fallen hin, probieren nochmal – und während der "Erwachsene" das zwanzigste Buch liest, hat das Kind schon die Alpen mit dem Bike überquert.
Ich mach mich gerade auf, mir diese kindliche Sichtweise wieder Eigen zu machen, deshalb war ich eben mit dem Bike und Telerute am Kanal, versucht ein paar Fische mit Maden anzuködern, was mir, mal wieder , 3 Grundeln einbrachte. Diese hab ich aber mitgenommen und werde das nächste mal, hoffentlich bald, diese als Naturköder verwenden


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir Lobpreisen deine samuraigleiche Selbstbeherrschung, mancheiner (bspw el Potto) hätte hoffen müssen dass das Wechselgeld nach einlösen den fahrbaren Untersatzes ausreicht um mit ÖPNV nach Hause zu gondeln... schicke Teile!


Ja, ich war kurz davor die Picker sowie ne Rutentasche mit zu nehmen. Aber da ich Zeugen hatte (meine Töchter waren dabei) konnte ich es nicht noch mehr übertreiben. 



Andal schrieb:


> Manche sind sortiert, da überlegt man, ob man zum Räuber wird!


Oh ja. Dieser Versuchung begegnet man öfter im Leben. Ist es eigentlich schon eine Sünde wenn man nur den Gedanken am soetwas hat?


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, ich war kurz davor die Picker sowie ne Rutentasche mit zu nehmen. Aber da ich Zeugen hatte (meine Töchter waren dabei) konnte ich es nicht noch mehr übertreiben.


Das hätte doch mindestens zwei Ponies gekostet


----------



## Slappy

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das hätte doch mindestens zwei Ponies gekostet


Mindestens


----------



## kuttenkarl

Slappy
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Ruten. Drennan macht glücklich.


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Oh ja. Dieser Versuchung begegnet man öfter im Leben. Ist es eigentlich schon eine Sünde wenn man nur den Gedanken am soetwas hat?


Die wahren Sünden sind nur die, die man im höheren Alter bereut, dass man sie nicht begangen hat.


----------



## hanzz

Mein Angeltag begann heut gegen 16 Uhr und sollte bis ca 20 Uhr dauern. 
Die ersten drei Stunden passierte überhaupt nichts und ich hörte von weitem schon die französische Kapelle des Weges entlangkommen und das Lied der Franzosen wurde immer lauter. 
Doch plötzlich verstummte sie wieder und ich bekam einen heftigen Biss. 
Doch die Pause war nur von kurzer Dauer und auch nur, um dann wieder in voller Lautstärke loszulegen. 
Ich hab den einzigen Biss des Abends verkackt und das Farnzosen Lied spielte bis zum Ende. 
Eine kleine nasse Ratte stand dann auch plötzlich da und schaute mich ganz putzig an. Doch wenn ich meine sie wollte mir Trost schenken, unterliege ich wohl einem Irrglauben. Vermutlich war es eher ein sich lustig machen. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, ich habe vor Schreck angehauen wie ein Irrer, aber so ähnlich hat es sich abgespielt. 

Voller Demut hab ich dann eingepackt und bin dennoch zufrieden und entspannt heimgefahren. Zum Trost gab es noch ne Bockwurst mit Senf.


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> Die wahren Sünden sind nur die, die man im höheren Alter bereut, dass man sie nicht begangen hat.



OK, dann ist ja alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Tricast

Wir waren auch wieder los nach dem Frühstück und hatten dann Zeit von 12 bis 15 Uhr am Wasser. Ich habe im Vierstückensielgraben geangelt und es hat viel Spaß gemacht die Schnur jedesmal wieder zu enttüddeln. Um es mal beim Namen zu nennen: Es ist nicht besser geworden mit der Wurfweite aber ich habe keine Angst mehr einfach in die Schnur zu greifen und die Spule in Rotation zu versetzen beim Auswurf. Und ein kleines Rotauge habe ich dabei auch erwischt. Morgen gegen Abend geht es wieder an den Tietchenteich. Habe sündhaft teures Kürbisbrot gekauft, das ist dermaßen klietschig einfach schön. Müßte als Hakenköder gut funktionieren.

Ein schönes Nächtle Euch allen und träumt was schönes.

Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Erstmal Gratulation an @Slappy zu seinen Glücklich-mach-Ruten von Onkel Peter. Schöne Teile hast Du Dir da zugelegt.
@hanzz: Den einzigen Biss des Abends zu versammeln, macht zwar nicht glücklich, aber ein Weltuntergang ist es auch nicht. Hauptsache ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser verbracht. Welche Mucke dazu spielt, ist doch letztlich egal.
@Tricast: Ein Petri an die Dame Deines Herzens und Dich. Deinen Wurfübungen hätte ich gerne beigewohnt, sah bestimmt spannend aus. (Das sagt jemand, der sich nie trauen würde, seine Pin beim Wurf in Rotation zu versetzen.
Ich hab morgen Homeofficetag und hätte eigentlich auch wieder ein kleines Zeitfenster zum fischen. Ob ich das nutze, glaube ich aber eher nicht. Am Samstag steht unser traditionelles Ossi-Wessi-Angeln an, ich glaube es findet das 30. Mal statt, da muss noch etwas vorbereitet und gepackt werden. Diesmal sind wir im Osten, genauer gesagt an einem Waldsee im Spreewald. Gefischt werden darf auf alles, aber ich werde mich mal wieder auf die Friedfische konzentrieren. Enie Rute als Method-Feeder und die zweite Rute wird wahlweise die neue Matchrute oder eine klassische Feederrute sein. Mal sehen, ob ich vielleicht sogar eine Karausche oder einen Giebel fange, zwei der drei Wertungsfische, die mir noch fehlen.
Einstweilen erstmal allen ein schönen Mittwoch. Und wenn @geomas mal reinschauen sollte: Wir vermissen Deine Berichte von der Warnow und Deine weiterführenden Tackle-Gedanken!!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das sagt jemand, der sich nie trauen würde, seine Pin beim Wurf in Rotation zu versetzen.



Allein der Gedanke lässt mich gruseln... .
Entweder über den Daumen, oder, wenn mich der Hafer sticht, wie ne Multi... .
Heute Nachmittag schaffe ich es für ein Paar Stunden ans Wasser   
Euch einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag...


----------



## Kochtopf

Nur mal angenommen, ich hätte gerne eine klassische (=hängende, es muss kein Antiktackle sein) Multirolle an einer noch zu kaufenden schweren Grundrute für Aal  Karpfen und generell schweres Grundangeln an Fluss und Strom - woran erkenne ich geeignete Modelle? Kann mir das geballte schwarmwissen was empfehlen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Kochtopf: Ich hatte mal ne Penn Commander Pro (als ich noch ernsthaft versucht habe, meine bis heute unerfüllten, feuchten Welsträume zu erfüllen). Ich bin (Wie bei allen anderen Multis auch) aber nie wirklich warm mit dem Teil geworden. Da es sich bei Penn gerade mit Blick auf Multirollen um einen der renommierten Namen handelt, würde ich mal die These wagen, dass Du damit zumindest Qualitätsmäßig nicht die schlechteste Wahl triffst. Bezahlbar war das Teil zumindest damals ebenfalls.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du nicht damit auf Wels willst, für alles andere Shimano Corvallus 401. Reicht zum Schleppen, schweres Grund und auch als schwere Spin. Gibt es auch als 301.


----------



## hanzz

@Kochtopf 
Da fällt mir die Shimano Cardiff ein. 
Ist eine robuste Multi und relativ günstig. 
Wird auch gern zum Schleppen auf Hecht mit großen Ködern genutzt.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen, ich hätte gerne eine klassische (=hängende, es muss kein Antiktackle sein) Multirolle an einer noch zu kaufenden schweren Grundrute für Aal  Karpfen und generell schweres Grundangeln an Fluss und Strom - woran erkenne ich geeignete Modelle? Kann mir das geballte schwarmwissen was empfehlen?


Hängende Multis von der Stange gibt es nicht viele und die sind fürs Karpfen- und Aalfischen etwas überproportioniert und alles, nur nichtwirklich habenswert. Wenn für diese Fische eine Multi, dann stehend, wie z.B. die Abu Ambassadeur 6000. Wobei dann wieder das Problem der passenden Ruten auftaucht. An deiner Stelle würde ich ganz normale Karpfenruten mit 3.5 lbs. und Stationärrollen nehmen!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen, ich hätte gerne eine klassische (=hängende, es muss kein Antiktackle sein) Multirolle an einer noch zu kaufenden schweren Grundrute für Aal  Karpfen und generell schweres Grundangeln an Fluss und Strom - woran erkenne ich geeignete Modelle? Kann mir das geballte schwarmwissen was empfehlen?



Meinst Du jetzt eine "Multirolle" oder eine schwere Grundrolle wie eine PIN? Du hast was von "hängend" geschrieben.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Die einzigen schweren "Pins" sind entweder ausgesuchte Mooching Rollen, oder die Alveys aus Australien. Eine Alvey hatte ich. Für Aal zu gering im Einzug und als Wenderolle beim Karpfenfischen auch nicht der Burner - weil es dann wieder an den passenden Alvey Ruten fehlt. Die sind sehr anders und mit normalen Karpfenruten haut es nur suboptimal hin.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich meine schon Multirolle, hängende Modelle gibt es für norge von Penn (Commander) oder Cormoran (corboss) - sowas in Karpfengröße (~300m 0,35er) wäre für meine Pläne ganz famos


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine schon Multirolle, hängende Modelle gibt es für norge von Penn (Commander) oder Cormoran (corboss) - sowas in Karpfengröße (~300m 0,35er) wäre für meine Pläne ganz famos


Das sind Einwegrollen. Am Freitag/Samstag fahren sie nach Norwegen und am Mittwoch, spätestens, liegen sie im Müllcontainer. Und dann fahren die Leute ohne hängende Multirolle wieder nach Hause. Wenn du Geld verbrennen willst, dann kauf deiner Tochter ein Kleinpferd!


----------



## Hecht100+

Viele Multis gibt's es auch als Rechtshandmodell, die kannst du dann alle hängend als Links benutzen oder umgekehrt. Und wenn du es probieren möchtest, dann schicke ich dir für ein Jahr eine rueber, die Größe passt, entweder Shimano oder Silstar.


----------



## Andal

Du kannst aber auch mal bei Dudi Ausleger anklingeln. Der baut, für nicht wenig Geld, Multis von Penn fürs Wallerfischen um. Das sind dann aber alles ziemlich wurfuntaugliche Rollen für den reinen Auslegebetrieb auf Waller.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hm  :-/ da werde ich wohl eher Richtung Karpfen Blank mit multirollenhalter aufbauen (lassen) gehen, danke


----------



## Andal

Stell die Frage doch mal bei Carparea. Da haben sich einige Leute schon sehr eingehend mit dem Thema befasst, b.z.w. fischen auch so.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Stell die Frage doch mal bei Carparea. Da haben sich einige Leute schon sehr eingehend mit dem Thema befasst, b.z.w. fischen auch so.


Wegen sowas möchte ich mich nicht in einem anderen Forum anmelden aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## Andal

Also ich weiss von einem einzigen Rutenbauer im deutschsprachigen Raum, der solche Ruten, mit entsprechender Erfahrung, baut und der sitzt in Wien. So ab etwa 450,- € muss man bei dem aber pro Stock schon kalkulieren. Plus vernünftige Rollen kommt dann schon was zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn an dem Rutenbauer sagt was man will, kann das jeder Rutenbauer!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn an dem Rutenbauer sagt was man will, kann das jeder Rutenbauer!


Na wenigstens eine längere und funktionierende Rute für die Multi sollte er schon mal geschafft haben, dass das Experiment gelingt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Macht das doch nicht so schwierig, eine einfache kleine Hochseemulti an der 3 lbs Karpfenrute, mach ich zum Karpfen oder Hechtangeln schon seit Jahren. Ob du jetzt eine Montage mit einer 14000er oder mit einer Multi rausbringst, ist doch egal. Das einzige, was mich gestört hat, war der große 50er Startring, mit normaler Beringung kein Problem.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das sind noch ca. 220 mtr 0,35mm, ungefähr sollte das El Pottos Größe sein.


----------



## Tobias85

So, gestern Abend war nichts. Am ersten See angekommen war leider alles voller Kraut. Ein paar Fische machten sich zwar bemerkbar, aber da wäre das angeln nur mit der Pose möglich gewesen. Folgerichtig gings dann zu Fuß weiter an den benachbarten See. Hier war deutlich weniger Kraut, Der Method Feeder wurde unten an die Kante gelegt und nebenbei wurde die Pickerrute mit einem auftreibenden Madenbündel auf 2m Tiefe vor eine große Weide gelegt - man weiß ja nie. Tja, gefangen habe ich nichts, hatte auch Probleme mit den Mikropellets - klebten viel zu lange im Korb. Muss da wohl etwas an der Einweichzeit rumprobieren.

Zwischendurch wurden wir dann noch von einer kleinen Explosion aufgeschreckt. Es hat ordentlich geknallt und wir haben sogar die Druckwelle noch ein wenig gespürt.  Hab dann nachgeschaut und konnte  noch eine kleine Rauchwolke über den zuerst besuchten Nachbarsee wabern sehen - nehme an irgendwelche Jugendlichen haben da mit irgendwas selbstgebautem rumgeböllert. Sowas brauche ich nicht nochmal...

Aber nun zu den erfreulichen Dingen: Grund für den gestrigen spontanen Feederansitz war die Ankunft meiner neuen Feederrute. Nachdem ich mich ja zuerst schon für eine Browning entschieden hatte, warf der Professor noch die Shimano Forcemaster BX Commercial Feeder ins Rennen. Die hatte ich zuvor wegen der zu groben Spitzen schon aus der Auswahl genommen,. Aber wie mir der Professor schrieb und wie ich dann auch im Katalog nachlesen konnte, waren die Spitzen doch feiner, als es in einem der Onlineshops angegeben war. Mit noch feineren Spitzen als bei der Browning und deutlich leichter war dann die Entscheidung gefallen, zumal der Prof ja keine Rute empfiehlt, die nicht wirklich gut ist. Und so hat sich die Shimano in 11", 70g WG und mit 0,75+1,5 oz-Spitzen auf den Weg zu mir gemacht. 

Ein paar erste Testwürfe am Kanal machten einen guten ersten Eindruck. Lässt sich angenehm und zielgenau werfen. Der ersten Wurf mit nem 30g Speedkorb ging zum Glück schräg in den Kanal, sonst wäre der Korb auf der anderen Seite im Wald gelandet...  Müssen ca. 70m gewesen sein, also deutlich über der an meinen Gewässern notwendigen Reichweite. Auch normale Cagefeeder zwischen 10 und 60 g ließen sich bis vor die gegenüberliegende Spundwand werfen. Damit sind also alle ufernahen Stellen locker drin. Alles in allem gefällt mir die Rute also sehr gut. Einziger Makel: Sie hat mir gestern noch keinen Fisch gebracht. 

Fotos werde ich später nachliefern, mit ihrem schwarzen, sehr schlichten Blank muss man sich mit ihr aber keinesfalls schämen.


Allen Fängern noch Petri Heil und @Wuemmehunter: Viel Spaß beim Wiedervereinigungs-Derby!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Na wenigstens eine längere und funktionierende Rute für die Multi sollte er schon mal geschafft haben, dass das Experiment gelingt.



Ich denke dass jeder erafhrene Rutenbauer eine Rute anfertigen kann wenn im die gewünschten Details mitgeteilt werden.
Ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft, sondern nur Teile zusammenkleben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meine schon Multirolle, hängende Modelle gibt es für norge von Penn (Commander) oder Cormoran (corboss) - sowas in Karpfengröße (~300m 0,35er) wäre für meine Pläne ganz famos



Diese Teile würde ich nicht kaufen - absoluter Müll!
Mit der Multi auf Karpfen ist ohnehin nicht so prickelnd, kann man aber machen, wenn man drauf abfährt.. .
Die kannste haben:





Die ist wirklich selten, trotzdem würde ich dir einen guten Ükel-Preis machen.. .


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese Teile würde ich nicht kaufen - absoluter Müll!
> Mit der Multi auf Karpfen ist ohnehin nicht so prickelnd, kann man aber machen, wenn man drauf abfährt.. .
> Die kannste haben:
> Anhang anzeigen 354441
> 
> 
> Die ist wirklich selten, trotzdem würde ich dir einen guten Ükel-Preis machen.. .


Und mit ABU hätte der Kochpott etwas grundsolides mit ausgereifter Technik "Made in Sweden"!


----------



## Andal

Mit den handgebauten Ruten stellt er sich dann vors Töchterlein, wie einst Rudi Carell vors Publikum... "Das wäre deijn Pony geweijse!"


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Mit den handgebauten Ruten stellt er sich dann vors Töchterlein, wie einst Rudi Carell vors Publikum... "Das wäre deijn Pony geweijse!"


Ach, vielleicht baue ich das passende Stück auch selber. Und vielleicht sind die ersten drei gräuslig. Aber es wird dann von Stück zu Stück besser und notfalls frage ich hier im AB um Hilfe  Aber meine Tochter muss aus einem ganz einfachen Grund ein eigenes Pferd bekommen: Mutter und Tochter sind dann täglich mindestens drei Stunden beschäftigt. Wer Kinder hat weiss was das bedeutet


----------



## Andal

Da hast du sehr wahr. Und sollte sie dereinst des Zossen überdrüßig werden, gibt es für den Herrn Vater Sauerbraten!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Sauerbraten




Rouladen nicht zu vergessen.
Die sind ein Traum. Besser als Rind......


----------



## Andal

Egal ob Sauerbraten, Rouladen, Flanksteak, Leberkäs, Bockwürste, Lyoner... Pferdefleisch ist immer eine Alternative zur toten Kuh.


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn @geomas streikt und nichts mehr von der Warnow berichtet   müssen das Heinz und Horst für uns erledigen:


----------



## Jason

Pferdefleisch habe ich meines Wissens noch nicht gegessen. Aber auf der anderen Seite kann es doch sein, dass ich es schon gegessen habe. Es wird ja einem heutzutage viel untergemauschelt.  
@Wuemmehunter wünsche die viel Spaß am Samstag. Du hast letztes Jahr auch davon berichtet. Kann mich gut dran erinnern. 
Meine letzte Urlaubswoche neigt sich dem Ende zu und morgen Abend starte ich noch mal einen Ansitz an den Teichen. Werde gleich noch eine Thermoskanne mit Weizen und Curry aufsetzen. 
Nebenbei werde ich mal eine Köfirute startklar machen. Aber das ist ja ein anderes Kapitel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn @geomas streikt und nichts mehr von der Warnow berichtet   müssen das Heinz und Horst für uns erledigen:


Aprospos Heinz und Horst Und auch wenn es OT ist, ich muss ja unter Tränen gestehen, dass ich auf Insta u.a. Herrn Barsch-ALarm folge. Und der ließ vor einigen Tagen wissen, dass er gerade mit Heinz und Horst unterwegs ist ... die neuen Folgen sind also noch in Arbeit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Jason: Für Morgen viel Glück an den Teichen. Schade, dass sich der Urlaub so langsam seinem Ende zuneigt. Freie Zeit zum Fischen nutzen zu können ist doch das Schönste überhaupt. Bei mir sind es noch vier Wochen, dann darf ich auch wieder zwei Wochen nur ans Fischen denken ... naja und an den Garten, Belustigungsausfahrten für meine Frau, Dauerbespaßung für Ferdinand, die Winterreifen aufziehen und und und.  Trotzdem, ich freue mich drauf!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Jason: Für Morgen viel Glück an den Teichen. Schade, dass sich der Urlaub so langsam seinem Ende zuneigt. Freie Zeit zum Fischen nutzen zu können ist doch das Schönste überhaupt. Bei mir sind es noch vier Wochen, dann darf ich auch wieder zwei Wochen nur ans Fischen denken ... naja und an den Garten, Belustigungsausfahrten für meine Frau, Dauerbespaßung für Ferdinand, die Winterreifen aufziehen und und und.  Trotzdem, ich freue mich drauf!


Danke dir, Stephan. Ich muss ab Montag bis Weihnachten durchklotzen. Dann bleiben mir nur noch die WE zum fischen. Die Baustelle gibt es auch noch nebenbei, und ja, dann kommen die Winterreifen und, und, und. Ich werde es überleben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Ich habe die Faxen dicke, jetzt wird Ernst gemacht! 
Wollte Heute auch mal Fisch fangen und nicht nur mit der Pin spielen, also eine Swing Tip und eine Match aufgebaut. (Mußte auch Heute wieder feststellen: Mit mehr als einer Rute zu fischen ist nichts für mich. Man kann sich garnicht konzentrieren.) Zwei kleine Füsche waren das Ergebnis. Hatte allerdings auch Haken der Größe 8 montiert und als Hakenköder das sündhaft teure Kürbisbrot. Von der Konsistenz echt genial aber wohl nicht der Geschmack der Fische. Erst als ich auf Maden umgestiegen bin gab es Bisse. Es wurde am Köder rumgenuckelt aber nicht genommen. Aber wie geschrieben: Jetzt wird Ernst gemacht.
Winklepicker (Diaflash) mit der leichtesten Spitze, 12er Hauptschnur, 20er-22er Haken an 0,8er Vorfach und max. 10gr. Tellerblei an einem festen Seitenarm. (Diese Montage ist nicht meine favorisierte da bei Bruch der Hauptschnur der Fisch das Blei nicht loswird.) Und als Hakenköder und auch zum anfüttern Caster. Jetzt ist Schluß mit Lustig.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Hol was raus Heinz und Petri zu den beiden Vorkostern - die schicken demnächst bestimmt bald die dicken Rotaugen vorbei.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach, vielleicht baue ich das passende Stück auch selber


Aber das muss doch nicht sein - schau dir mal die DAM Nano Flex Salmon an.
Schöne Karpfenrute...


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber das muss doch nicht sein - schau dir mal die DAM Nano Flex Salmon an.
> Schöne Karpfenrute...


Oooooh geil, die kommt auf die Liste, danke!


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oooooh geil, die kommt auf die Liste, danke!


Wünsche Sie doch zu Weihnachten, dauert nicht mehr lange. Heute morgen im Baumarkt, ich war ein wenig perplex :
	

		
			
		

		
	






3.Sept. ca. 10.00 Uhr, der Weihnachtsmarkt wird aufgebaut. Also schnell den Wunschzettel schreiben.


----------



## hester

Unglaublich


----------



## phirania

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wünsche Sie doch zu Weihnachten, dauert nicht mehr lange. Heute morgen im Baumarkt, ich war ein wenig perplex :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354488
> 
> 3.Sept. ca. 10.00 Uhr, der Weihnachtsmarkt wird aufgebaut. Also schnell den Wunschzettel schreiben.


Tja ist Würgnachte dies Jahr halt etwas früher als sonst....
Aber das Geld der Leute muß unters Volk.


----------



## Minimax

Also ich finde Bruder @Kochtopf Spleen, eine schwere Grundkombi mit Multi zu fischen absolut sexy, und verfolge die Entwicklung aufmerksam- es gab in diesem Jahr glaube ich, einen Artikel darüber in R&R oder Blinker. Das wär schon was, getreu dem Ükelmotto 'Anders ist Besser'. 

Zum offtopic: Gentlemen, die Lage hier im Mittelmeer ist ernst. Mrs. Minimax, die achtsamste und sanfteste Naturbeobachterin und friedliche Yogamaus und Zeichnerin seit Mme. Merian hat irgendwie den Fluch der Insektenwelt unserer Region auf sich gezogen. Moskitos, Kriebelmücken und vor wenigen Augenblicken erst 2(!) Wespen innerhalb weniger Augenblicke haben sie in eine "von juckenden,eitrigen Pusteln bedeckte Aussätzige" (ihre Worte) verwandelt, kein schöner Anblick. Unter uns gesagt: Die Ärmste hat recht. Meine Liebste leidet wie Tier und ist weinerlich, und wie ihr wisst ist die Missus keine Sissy. Es bricht mir das Herz.
Ich hab sie jetzt erstmal ins Bett gesteckt, nur bekleidet von Kühlakkus und Fenistil. Zur inneren Anwendung habe ich ihr streng ne Pulle eiskalten Prosecco verordnet. 
Ich hoffe die Therapie schlägt an, denn Mrs. Minimax ist unsere einzige Verbindung zur Aussenwelt, da nur sie die halsbrecherischen Serpentinen fahren kann, die unsere Olivenhainbruchbude mit der Welt verbinden.


----------



## Andal

Das bedauernswerte Siechtum der Missus ist ein Zeichen der Flussgötter. Und es heißt, der @Minimax muss irgendwie fischen gehen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das bedauernswerte Siechtum der Missus ist ein Zeichen der Flussgötter. Und es heißt, der @Minimax muss irgendwie fischen gehen!



Bestechende Analyse. Aber, selbst wenn ich wollte, in diesem Gebiet der Mittelmeerküste ist kein Durchkommen, es ist ohnehin schon schwer genug in den Küstenstädchen nahe ans Wasser zu kommen, gilt übrigens auch für die badeaffine Missus. Zwischen den Städten gibts nur abgesperrte (alles ist hier abgesperrt) Steilküste. In den bisher gesehenen Städtchen sind die Häfen voller Boote und Yachten, aber ich sah bisher keinen einzigen Angler. Dabei tummeln sich prachtvolle Meeräschen in den türkisblauen Fluten.
Ich vermute, sie werden von den Bar- Hotel- und Restaurantbetreibern mit zerhäckselten Banknoten gefüttert, die nicht mehr wissen wohin mit dem vielen Schotter.
c'est la vie,
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Oh nein, dann mal eine gute Besserung an die Missus, auf dass sich euer Urlaub doch noch wieder zum Guten wendet!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Bestechende Analyse. Aber, selbst wenn ich wollte, in diesem Gebiet der Mittelmeerküste ist kein Durchkommen, es ist ohnehin schon schwer genug in den Küstenstädchen nahe ans Wasser zu kommen, gilt übrigens auch für die badeaffine Missus. Zwischen den Städten gibts nur abgesperrte (alles ist hier abgesperrt) Steilküste. In den bisher gesehenen Städtchen sind die Häfen voller Boote und Yachten, aber ich sah bisher keinen einzigen Angler. Dabei tummeln sich prachtvolle Meeräschen in den türkisblauen Fluten.
> Ich vermute, sie werden von den Bar- Hotel- und Restaurantbetreibern mit zerhäckselten Banknoten gefüttert, die nicht mehr wissen wohin mit dem vielen Schotter.
> c'est la vie,
> Minimax



Klingt nach Cinque Terre ...
Aber wenn man wirklich Angeln will, findet man auch dort Möglichkeiten.
Also los, überlasse die Missus kaltherzig ihren Dämonen und emanzipiere dich als Angler...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Heinz

Recht so, Angriff  ist die beste Verteidigung.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Bestechende Analyse. Aber, selbst wenn ich wollte, in diesem Gebiet der Mittelmeerküste ist kein Durchkommen, es ist ohnehin schon schwer genug in den Küstenstädchen nahe ans Wasser zu kommen, gilt übrigens auch für die badeaffine Missus. Zwischen den Städten gibts nur abgesperrte (alles ist hier abgesperrt) Steilküste. In den bisher gesehenen Städtchen sind die Häfen voller Boote und Yachten, aber ich sah bisher keinen einzigen Angler. Dabei tummeln sich prachtvolle Meeräschen in den türkisblauen Fluten.
> Ich vermute, sie werden von den Bar- Hotel- und Restaurantbetreibern mit zerhäckselten Banknoten gefüttert, die nicht mehr wissen wohin mit dem vielen Schotter.
> c'est la vie,
> Minimax


Du musst den Bann brechen. Keiner sagt, dass das immer leicht ist. Der edle Recke erledigt den bösen Drachen auch nicht mit weinerlichem Gelaber. Sei ein, sei unser aller Held!


----------



## Jason

Das Wetter zwingt mich meine Angelpläne zu ändern. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hat sich schön eingeregnet. Von so einem Wetter war gar nicht die Rede. 
@Minimax viele Grüße an die Miss Minimax und gute Besserung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax,
deiner Frau gute Besserung und noch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## rhinefisher

Soetwas schonmal Gesehen?
Gehört zu @skyduck s neuer Hardy Swing Tip, ich weiß aber nicht ob das Teil ne original Beilage ist.. .


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Soetwas schonmal Gesehen?
> Gehört zu @skyduck s neuer Hardy Swing Tip, ich weiß aber nicht ob das Teil ne original Beilage ist.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 354495


Mei... schon das Bauhaus zu Dessau stellte fest, dass die Form der Funktion folgen möge.


----------



## Tricast

Als edler Ritter Minimax beschütze deine Maid und verjage die Angreifer auf die Schönheit deiner Auserkorenen. Noch einen schönen Urlaub wünscht Euch

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Mei... schon das Bauhaus zu Dessau stellte fest, dass die Form der Funktion folgen möge.



Schon klar...
Aber hast Du sowas schon gesehen?
Ich meine mich ganz dunkel zu erinnern, bin mir aber nicht sicher..


----------



## Andal

Sehe ich heute zum ersten Mal. Für die Bissanzeige optimal, so weit man bei Bimmeln von einem Optimum sprechen mag. Aber zum Werfen!?


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Aber zum Werfen!?


Wenn man die Glocke nach oben dreht, merkt mans bloß am Geschepper..


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn man die Glocke nach oben dreht, merkt mans bloß am Geschepper..


Des is ja!


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Kontaktiere den @mikesch der ist am Puls!


Bin leider noch in Südtirol.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Soetwas schonmal Gesehen?



Gesehen habe ich das in dieser Form so auch noch nicht, ich schätze aber es handelt sich hierbei um einen Selbstbau. Von der Idee her allerdings nicht verkehrt, warum nicht das vorhandene Gewinde nutzen? Solange das verwendete Gummi steif genug ist, um die Vibrationen & Schläge der Rutenspitze zu übertragen und die Bimmel nicht zu arg Herumpendeln lässt.

Wobei mich persönlich diese Bimmeln aber schon immer genervt haben und ich sie daher schon lange nicht mehr verwende.
In einem alten Angelbuch sah ich aber einmal eine Kombination aus Mausefalle und Angelglocke, an so etwas könnte man in der Tat noch einmal tüfteln.

Beim Nachtangeln verwende ich bisher ausschließlich optische Bissanzeiger, in Form von 08/15 Knicklichtern. Montiert an der Rutenspitze, in der Pose steckend oder aber im Ü-Ei platziert. Für eine eventuell einmal etwas weiter entfernt platzierte und daher nicht beobachtbare Rute verwende ich ausnahmsweise dann meinen alten Fox Micron. Beim Nachtangeln wird nicht gepennt, so ist zumindest meine Ansicht.


----------



## Tricast

OTOTOT
Es gab eben Zwetchenknödel, ich hätte mich mit dem Allerwertesten da reinsetzen können. Das mußte raus, auch wenn es OT ist.
Am Picker werde ich kein Tellerblei verwenden sondern am festen Seitenarm ein paar Klemmbleie anbringen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Soetwas schonmal Gesehen?


sowas hatte ich mal zum Aalangeln an einer Vollglassrute, wurde in den Spitzenring eingeschraubt. Beim Werfen war vorsicht angebracht, die Schnur wickelte sich gerne rum. Muß so 35 Jahre hersein, ging dann irgendwann verloren.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Woran ich mich noch erinnere ist, habe ich damals bei Angelgeräte Burkert in Göttingen gekauft. War also nichts selbstgebautes.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Bin leider noch in Südtirol.


Du traust da wos!


----------



## feederbrassen

Guten Abend in die Runde und ein Petri heil an alle die erfolgreich am Wasser waren oder vielleicht noch sind.   

Erst einmal danke an alle die mir mit meinem Tellerblei Problem geholfen haben und mir Adressen zukommen ließen. 

Womit ich niemals gerechnet hätte war dann eine Nachricht von @Tricast, der mir spontan Anbot mir einfach welche von seinem Bestand zu schicken. 
Da war ich erst einmal baff und gestern kam dann tatsächlich ein Brief von Heinz mit den heißbegehrten Bleien.





Deshalb an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank lieber Heinz und danke für das sehr nette Telefonat vorhin 
Hat mich sehr gefreut und ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ralf


----------



## Jason

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde und ein Petri heil an alle die erfolgreich am Wasser waren oder vielleicht noch sind.
> 
> Erst einmal danke an alle die mir mit meinem Tellerblei Problem geholfen haben und mir Adressen zukommen ließen.
> 
> Womit ich niemals gerechnet hätte war dann eine Nachricht von @Tricast, der mir spontan Anbot mir einfach welche von seinem Bestand zu schicken.
> Da war ich erst einmal baff und gestern kam dann tatsächlich ein Brief von Heinz mit den heißbegehrten Bleien.
> Anhang anzeigen 354515
> 
> Deshalb an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank lieber Heinz und danke für das sehr nette Telefonat vorhin
> Hat mich sehr gefreut und ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal.
> Liebe Grüße
> Ralf


Die Ükelgemeinschaft ist schon erste Sahne. Was hier schon hin und her geschickt wurde. Hab neulich erwähnt, dass ich keine Pellets zur Verfügung habe. Zack, am nächsten Tag lagen bei mir welche im Briefkasten. Ermöglicht hat das @Tobias85 . Ist schon geil, was hier abgeht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Xianeli

Na ihr Ehrenboardies  stiller geworden seit der Ernennung? Ich komme mal mit und kann alles aufmerksam lesen ^^. Nene kleiner Spaß 

So.... viel gearbeitet und es geht weiter vorwärts zu Hause. Umzug diese Woche ist zwar leider doch nicht drin aber es hat sich viel getan. Küche ist nun auch endlich drinnen und Kinderbetten sind schonmal drin. Dekoriert und eingeräumt hat meine Frau heute noch, davon gibts aber keine Fotos momentan.

Auch wenn es nichts mit angeln zu tun hat sende ich wenigstens mal ein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## Tricast

Die Kemenaden für die Prinzessin und den Prinzen sehen ja goldig aus.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Na ihr Ehrenboardies  stiller geworden seit der Ernennung? Ich komme mal mit und kann alles aufmerksam lesen ^^. Nene kleiner Spaß
> 
> So.... viel gearbeitet und es geht weiter vorwärts zu Hause. Umzug diese Woche ist zwar leider doch nicht drin aber es hat sich viel getan. Küche ist nun auch endlich drinnen und Kinderbetten sind schonmal drin. Dekoriert und eingeräumt hat meine Frau heute noch, davon gibts aber keine Fotos momentan.
> 
> Auch wenn es nichts mit angeln zu tun hat sende ich wenigstens mal ein Lebenszeichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 354520
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354521
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354522


Tolle Arbeit Eli, darauf kannst du dir was einbilden. Da werdet ihr viel Freude haben


----------



## Tikey0815

Wirklich toll gemacht für die Kinder


----------



## Xianeli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit Eli, darauf kannst du dir was einbilden. Da werdet ihr viel Freude haben



Naja mag von weitem so aussehen
Die ein oder andere kleine Macke ist bei den Betten zu sehen bei genauer Betrachtung 

Und in der Küche hat der Sohnemann erstmal das frische Silikon an 2 Stellen vermackt. Ab morgen geht es dann an die Badmöbel. Mir graust es jetzt schon


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Na ihr Ehrenboardies  stiller geworden seit der Ernennung? Ich komme mal mit und kann alles aufmerksam lesen ^^. Nene kleiner Spaß


@geomas fehlt hier. Wie es mir scheint, zieht er sein Ding durch. Das tut aber nicht nötig. Komm Kumpel, gib dir einen Ruck. 
@Xianeli Saubere Arbeit. Warte es mal ab, wenn die Kleinen ausziehen. Das geht schneller, als man denkt. Mein Junge hat sich verabschiedet. So ist das Leben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Xianeli

@Jason ich kann es kaum erwarten  Rauben zwar einem den letzten Nerv aber wenn es dann mal so weit ist möchte man es doch nicht


----------



## Jason

Lieber @Hecht100+ 
Ich habe vorhin meine Sachen für morgen Abend zusammengepackt. Und in das Gepäck kam dein sensationell gebauter Mardon. Das Wetter hat mir heute einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, deshalb wird der Ansitz auf morgen Abend verschoben. Verzeih mir bitte, dass ich ihn noch nicht getestet habe. Kommt ein Knicklicht oben drauf und wird für die Nacht eine gute Sache sein. @Kochtopf hat es vorgemacht. Das Teil ist Topp. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja mag von weitem so aussehen
> Die ein oder andere kleine Macke ist bei den Betten zu sehen bei genauer Betrachtung
> 
> Und in der Küche hat der Sohnemann erstmal das frische Silikon an 2 Stellen vermackt. Ab morgen geht es dann an die Badmöbel. Mir graust es jetzt schon


Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne, in einem meiner Geräteschuppen sind Katzenpfötchen aus dem 80ern verewigt... das gibt dem Haus Charakter


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason Hoffe, er bringt dir die ersehnte Tinca oder auch was anderes schönes. Viel Spaß damit. Und ein dickes Petri dir und auch an alle, die es in der letzten Zeit ans Wasser geschaft haben.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Hoffe, er bringt dir die ersehnte Tinca oder auch was anderes schönes. Viel Spaß damit. Und ein dickes Petri dir und auch an alle, die es in der letzten Zeit ans Wasser geschaft haben.


Vielen Dank. Im Prinzip habe ich die Tinca abgeschrieben. Die kommt wahrscheinlich mal als Überraschungseffekt. Morgen werde ich mal gezielt dem Esox und dem Karpfen zu Leibe rücken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Na ihr Ehrenboardies  stiller geworden seit der Ernennung? Ich komme mal mit und kann alles aufmerksam lesen ^^. Nene kleiner Spaß
> 
> So.... viel gearbeitet und es geht weiter vorwärts zu Hause. Umzug diese Woche ist zwar leider doch nicht drin aber es hat sich viel getan. Küche ist nun auch endlich drinnen und Kinderbetten sind schonmal drin. Dekoriert und eingeräumt hat meine Frau heute noch, davon gibts aber keine Fotos momentan.
> 
> Auch wenn es nichts mit angeln zu tun hat sende ich wenigstens mal ein Lebenszeichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 354520
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354521
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354522


Bitte auf Bild 2 die Steckdose fertig stellen. Nicht das noch was passiert. Außerdem könnte @zokker meckern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> @geomas fehlt hier


Geomas deine Berichte fehlen uns.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Captain_H00k

Nicht schlecht, jetzt gibts hier also Ehrenmitglieder-Badges 
@alle stolzen Träger, meinen Glückwunsch 
@rhinefisher  Du jetzt müssen wird die Tage auch was saftiges catchen um das angemessen zu zelebrieren würde ich sagen !
Ist ja jetzt ne ganz besondere Ehre für mich, mit nem frisch gekürten Ehrenboardie ans Wasser ziehen zu dürfen 
Und ich habe gelesen der zukünftige Besitzer der Hardy ist auch anwesend, die kann dann ja auch im besten Fall direkt entschneidert werden wenn alles gut läuft.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon hyped & stoked, schauen wir mal was die Fische sagen


----------



## Andal

# Karl Rausche

Es ist bestimmt schon über 20 Jahre her, dass mir die letzte Karausche an den Haken ging. Gibt es die überhaupt noch und wenn ja wo?


----------



## Xianeli

Jason schrieb:


> Bitte auf Bild 2 die Steckdose fertig stellen. Nicht das noch was passiert. Außerdem könnte @zokker meckern.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wurde kurz nach dem Foto schon erledigt  aber gut aufgepasst


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ist ja jetzt ne ganz besondere Ehre für mich, mit nem frisch gekürten Ehrenboardie ans Wasser ziehen zu dürfen



Verarsch dich doch selbst...
Du wirst mir bloß wieder Alles wegfangen.... 
Aber immerhin haben wir fast ein Miniükeltrffen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jason schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Im Prinzip habe ich die Tinca abgeschrieben. Die kommt wahrscheinlich mal als Überraschungseffekt. Morgen werde ich mal gezielt dem Esox und dem Karpfen zu Leibe rücken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann viel Glück, @Jason. OT: Einen Hecht hatte ich noch gar nicht in diesem Jahr, nur einennAussteiger auf Brotflocke.
Bei mir ist auch alles gepackt und Ferdi ist mit im Büro. Gegen Mittag starten wir dann direkt in Richtung Spreewald. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter einigermaßen mit.
@rhinefisher und @Captain_H00k: Euch wünsche ich natürlich auch reichlich Fisch! Wo geht es hin?


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wo geht es hin?



Ruhr bei Essen-Kettwig.
Ich käme lieber mit dir....
Und vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche, ist aber hoffnungslos, weil der C. Hook für mich nur die Kleinen übrig lässt...


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ruhr bei Essen-Kettwig.
> Ich käme lieber mit dir....
> Und vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche, ist aber hoffnungslos, weil der C. Hook für mich nur die Kleinen übrig lässt...


Was issn schlimm daran ? Kannst dir danach ne Currywurscht gönnen


----------



## Mescalero

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wünsche Sie doch zu Weihnachten, dauert nicht mehr lange. Heute morgen im Baumarkt, ich war ein wenig perplex :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354488
> 
> 3.Sept. ca. 10.00 Uhr, der Weihnachtsmarkt wird aufgebaut. Also schnell den Wunschzettel schreiben.


Super, ein Baumarkt mit Fliegenbindeabteilung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> # Karl Rausche
> 
> Es ist bestimmt schon über 20 Jahre her, dass mir die letzte Karausche an den Haken ging. Gibt es die überhaupt noch und wenn ja wo?




Bei mir hier oben gibt es noch zwei, drei Gewässer.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was issn schlimm daran ? Kannst dir danach ne Currywurscht gönnen


Das erklärt sooooo viel


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das erklärt sooooo viel


Was denn ? Kannst mal en detail gehen ?


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Du traust da wos!


Und noch dazu faßt ohne Internetzugriff.


----------



## Tobias85

#Karauschen

Im Steinhuder Meer bei mir um die Ecke gibt es sie noch - eine auf 50 Giebel oder so.    Allerdings hat man wohl in den Sumpfwiesen drum herum ein paar flache Gewässer extra nur für Karauschen angelegt und mit genetisch reinrassigem Zuchtmaterial besetzt. Anglerisch bringt das zwar keinem etwas, aber zumindest werden die Bestände dort erhalten bleiben.
Außerdem munkelt man, dass in einem Teich im Nachbardorf noch welche drin sein müssten, aber ob und wie man da rankommt weiß ich noch nicht.

@Xianeli: Wunderschöne Bettchen, die du da gezimmert hast, hoffentlich wissen die kleinen das zu würdigen. 

Allen, die es ans Wasser schaffen, viel Erfolg, ich werd wohl nicht allzu viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen dieses Wochenende.


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ruhr bei Essen-Kettwig.
> Ich käme lieber mit dir....
> Und vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche, ist aber hoffnungslos, weil der C. Hook für mich nur die Kleinen übrig lässt...


Auf was soll es denn gehen bei euch? Bin echt gespannt eure Gesichter zu sehen und euch kennen zulernen. Man hat ja immer so seine Vorstellungen, je nachdem wie jemand so schreibt.... Leider habe ich nur sehr begrenzt Zeit, sonst hätte ich mich gerne ne Runde dazu gesetzt...


----------



## hanzz

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ruhr bei Essen-Kettwig


Dann bist ja nur eine viertel Stunde von mir entfernt. 
Beste Grüße und ein Petri Heil
Ein Petri und einen guten Start ins Wochenende allen Ükels. 
Komm wohl erst Sonntag los.


----------



## phirania

Xianeli schrieb:


> Na ihr Ehrenboardies  stiller geworden seit der Ernennung? Ich komme mal mit und kann alles aufmerksam lesen ^^. Nene kleiner Spaß
> 
> So.... viel gearbeitet und es geht weiter vorwärts zu Hause. Umzug diese Woche ist zwar leider doch nicht drin aber es hat sich viel getan. Küche ist nun auch endlich drinnen und Kinderbetten sind schonmal drin. Dekoriert und eingeräumt hat meine Frau heute noch, davon gibts aber keine Fotos momentan.
> 
> Auch wenn es nichts mit angeln zu tun hat sende ich wenigstens mal ein Lebenszeichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 354520
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354521
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354522


Nach soviel Arbeit ,kommt auch mal wieder Sonnenschein und Zeit zum angeln.
Schöne Sachen da für die Kleinen.
Und die Küche wird auch für,s Fischmahl gebraucht....


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Auf was soll es denn gehen bei euch?



Auf alles was die Ruhr uns gnädigerweise gewährt... also Grundeln.... .
Wir nehmen Beide Feeder und Spinne mit, und ich wohl noch ne Match.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann bist ja nur eine viertel Stunde von mir entfernt.
> Beste Grüße und ein Petri Heil
> Ein Petri und einen guten Start ins Wochenende allen Ükels.
> Komm wohl erst Sonntag los.



Schade dass Du nicht kannst - 4 wäre schon ein Ükeltreffen..


----------



## hanzz

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schade dass Du nicht kannst - 4 wäre schon ein Ükeltreffen..


Ja das wäre fein. 
Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg 
Bin gespannt, was ihr so zu berichten habt.


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auf alles was die Ruhr uns gnädigerweise gewährt... also Grundeln.... .
> Wir nehmen Beide Feeder und Spinne mit, und ich wohl noch ne Match.. .


Also ich bin ja auch an der Ruhr tätig und kenne das Problem. Was bei mir super klappt ist viel und sehr festes Anfutter in Ballen mit Schleuder raus und Mais separat drüber füttern sowie  als Köder. Das hat die letzten Male echt gut funktioniert. Fische dann aber auch direkt mit 10er oder 8er Gold. Letzes Mal nicht eine Grundel aber einige schöne Rotaugen dadurch. Vielleicht hilft es euch...


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Verarsch dich doch selbst...
> Du wirst mir bloß wieder Alles wegfangen....
> Aber immerhin haben wir fast ein Miniükeltrffen.



Du ehrlich jetzt, ich find diese badges echt cool,und finde das haben die aktiven Long-Time-Member sich auch verdient 
Du, aber natürlich auch die meisten anderen Ehrenmitglieder hauen hier so viele wertvolle Infos raus, teilen ihre jahrelangen Erfahrungen, beraten und helfen den Leuten bei Tackle und auch Technik !
Das kann man ruhig mal mit so nem Patch honorieren


----------



## hester

Andal schrieb:


> # Karl Rausche
> 
> Es ist bestimmt schon über 20 Jahre her, dass mir die letzte Karausche an den Haken ging. Gibt es die überhaupt noch und wenn ja wo?








Bei uns im See auch


----------



## Tobias85

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Im Steinhuder Meer bei mir um die Ecke gibt es sie noch - eine auf 50 Giebel oder so.



Nachdem ich vorhin eine hoffende Nachricht zum Karauschenangeln im Steinhuder Meer erhalten habe, möchte ich das nochmal etwas präzisieren: Das grobe Verhältnis Karausche-Giebel habe ich irgendwann mal in einer Fischereistudie zu deren Bestand im Steinhuder Meer gelesen und ich habs angeführt, um den damit wohl verlorenen Posten des hiesigen Karauschenbestandes auszudrücken. Es gibt sie wohl noch, aber insgesamt sind beide Arten auch dort sehr selten. So selten zumindest, dass seit vielen Jahren keine Karausche und wohl auch nur wenige Giebel gefunden werden konnten. Leider also kein Karauschen-Eldorado, falls das in meinem Beitrag so anklang.


----------



## Professor Tinca

hester schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 354581
> 
> Bei uns im See auch




Sieht giebelig aus das Tierchen.
Die Rückenflosse scheint konkav zu sein.

Hast du son Teil mal ausgenommen und schwarzes Bauchfell gesehen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht giebelig aus das Tierchen.
> Die Rückenflosse scheint konkav zu sein.



Wölbung der Rückenflosse nach *a*ußen = K*a*rausche
Wölbung der Rückenflosse nach *i*nnen = G*i*ebel

So habe ich es mir zumindest einmal gemerkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. 

Der Fisch auf dem Bild hat auch 28 oder 29 Schuppen entlang der Seiteninie - also Giebel.


----------



## hester

Stimmt, die zwei verwechsle ich aber auch immer
Hab ich nicht ausgenommen, ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht


----------



## Jason

Heute hat es gepasst. Wetter spielt mit. Fisch gab es auch schon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ein gutes Rotauge. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gruß Jason


----------



## Bleizange

Jason schrieb:


> Heute hat es gepasst. Wetter spielt mit. Fisch gab es auch schon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354591
> 
> Ein gutes Rotauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354592
> 
> Gruß Jason



Cooler Seitenbissanzeiger. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super  @Jason !  

Weiter so. Petri Heil!


----------



## Jason

barbless angler schrieb:


> Cooler Seitenbissanzeiger. Gefällt mir.


Das ist ein Mardon. @Hecht100+ hat ihn gebaut. Hab schon zwei gute Bisse auf ihn gehabt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Heute hat es gepasst. Wetter spielt mit. Fisch gab es auch schon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354591
> 
> Ein gutes Rotauge.
> Gruß Jason


Ist das der Berühmte Stockfisch ?


----------



## Jason

Das gönn ich mir noch und dann pack ich zusammen. Leider tut sich nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Captain_H00k

skyduck schrieb:


> Auf was soll es denn gehen bei euch? Bin echt gespannt eure Gesichter zu sehen und euch kennen zulernen. Man hat ja immer so seine Vorstellungen, je nachdem wie jemand so schreibt.... Leider habe ich nur sehr begrenzt Zeit, sonst hätte ich mich gerne ne Runde dazu gesetzt...



Wie @rhinefisher schon schrieb,wir freuen uns über jeden Catch 
Spinnruten nehmen wir mit, erwarte / erhoffe Barsche und Hechte.
Nehme ne Rute bis 35g mit, ne 2500er dazu und bisschennwas für Finesse Rigs,paar kleine Wobbler und Spinnerbaits.
Dazu ne Medium Feeder, Körbe bis 60/70g max.Hoffe dass das mit den Gewichten so passt,ist für mich das erste Mal am Gewässer 

@Jason Es ist Freitag Abend,also ein dickes Cheers ! Drücke die Daumen dass da währen der Flasche noch was dran kommt


----------



## Jason

Wieder zu Hause angekommen, nun habe ich erstmal meine Angelsachen zum trocknen aufgestellt. Hat zwar nicht geregnet, aber Nebel zog auf und es wurde feucht. 
Wie ich heute an den Teichen angekommen bin, sah ich schon von weiten ca. 10 Autos auf der Wiese stehen und grün gekleidete Leute. Was geht denn hier ab, dachte ich mir. Als ich näher kam, sah ich dass es Jäger waren und ihre Hunde trainierten. Son Typ warf immer eine Ente oder so was ähnliches ins Wasser und die Hunde holten das Vieh raus. Genau an meiner Lieblingsstelle. 
Erstmal mein Auto oben am Weg geparkt und runter gegangen. Dann kam eine Jägersdame zu mir und fragte mich freundlich, ob ich hier angeln will. "Ja, will ich. Aber an den Teich hier kann ich es vergessen. Ich geh an den anderen". Sie wünschte mir viel Spaß und ich begann aufzubauen. 
Heute hab ich die Sigma Feederrute dir mir der liebe Alex überlassen hat eingeweiht. Für die Teiche sicherlich ein wenig zu schwer mit 150g Wurfgewicht, aber ich wollte sie mal ausprobieren. Den Futterkorb mit Weizen, Mais und Paniermehlgemisch gefüllt und am Haken einen Tauwurm. Hat nicht lange gedauert und der Mardon schlug aus. 
Heraus kam das schöne Rotauge von über 20cm. Heiner, es macht wirklich Spaß mit dem Mardon zu angeln. Der wird mich in Zukunft öfter begleiten. Dann schnell ein paar Köfis gestippt und die Raubfischrute klar gemacht. 
Aber nicht der Rede wert. Kam nichts. Der Mardon hat noch mehrfach ausgeschlagen und einmal war auch was größeres dran. Ich konnte aber die Bisse nicht verwerten. Dumm gelaufen. Vielleicht war es ja die gewünschte Schleie? Ich werde es nie erfahren. So, jetzt noch einen Schoppen und dann wird geschlafen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> @Jason Es ist Freitag Abend,also ein dickes Cheers ! Drücke die Daumen dass da währen der Flasche noch was dran kommt


Danke, ist gut gemeint, aber es kam nichts mehr. Während ich mir genüsslich das Radler schmecken ließ, fing irgendein Tier in der Nähe von meinem Auto an zu schreien. Sowas habe ich noch nie zuvor gehört. Ich fing an zu schreien und mit der Lampe zu leuchten um das Tier zu verscheuchen. Aber das Biest wurde immer lauter. Mir wurde echt Bange. Nach einer Weile hab ich mein Auto runter auf die Wiese geholt. Mit Messer und Bankstick bewaffnet.
Mist, jetzt brauch ich auch noch eine Pump Gun für die Teiche.

Gruß Jason

Edit: Werwölfe sind doch ein Mythos, oder?


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Mit Messer und Bankstick bewaffnet.



Solche Situationen kommen mir durchaus bekannt vor  Man sitzt allein am Kanal mit dem Rücken zum Wald und meint hier nen Schatten zu sehen und dann da noch einen und irgendwo knackt plötzlich noch was und zack sitzt man bewaffnet und mit Gänsehaut am Wasser... 

Aber wenigstens hat sich dein Nervenkitzel ja gelohnt - Petri lieber Jason


----------



## rutilus69

@Jason das könnte durchaus ein liebestoller Fuchs gewesen sein. Das klingt auch sehr gruselig.
Oder doch ein Wehrwolf.......  (dann brauchst Du aber silberne Banksticks)


----------



## rutilus69

Endlich habe ich and mal wieder Urlaub  
Da wir nicht groß verreisen wollen, sollten sich ein paar Zeitfenster für das Angeln finden lassen.
#Karausche #Giebel
Mir wäre beides sehr recht, aber die gibt es hier kaum noch.
Eventuell soll es vielleicht welche in unseren Vereinsgewässer geben munkelt man 
Aber ich habe da noch ein, zwei Seen im Hinterkopf, die ich mir im Urlaub mal anschauen will.
und wenn dabei eine schöne Schleie, Plötze, Rotfeder, ....... rauskommt, bin ich auch nicht böse. Nach dem letzten halben Jahr brauche ich einfach mal Ruhe und Entspannung


----------



## Mescalero

#karausche

Der Chef eines Fischereivereins in der Gegend erzählte vor einiger Zeit, dass zumindest in Bayern praktisch keine mehr vorkommen und wenn doch, sind es bastardisierte Bestände. Es sei denn, sie werden explizit in Teichen besetzt, die frei von Giebeln sind.

#chiemgau

Angeln fällt leider flach, es ergibt sich kein Zeitfenster. Gestern waren wir im Quellgebiet der Traun unterwegs - massig dicke Döbel, die genau wissen, dass sie im NSG wohnen. Mein Hund ist zwei Meter von einem Trupp Fische in den Bach gesprungen, das hat die nicht im Mindesten interessiert.
In einem glasklaren See konnte man alle möglichen Fische beobachten, herrlich. Und jede Menge Idioten, die trotz Verbot ihre Hunde baden lassen oder mit SUPs paddeln. Irgendwann darf dann gar niemand mehr hin...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Werwölfe sind doch ein Mythos, oder?




_"In der Ferne heulte ein Wolf, er war wohl in einen rostigen Nagel getreten."_
Onkel Hotte alias Oliver Kalkofe

Sowie die Blätter fallen wirst auch du wieder Erfolg an deinem Teich haben, lieber Jason. 

Ich sehe eine deiner selbstgebauten Federkielposen, auf der vom Wind leicht gekräuselten Wasseroberfläche tanzend und inmitten einem Teppich aus goldenen Blättern schwimmend. In der Luft liegt ein deutlich wahrnehmbarer Herbstgeruch, ein Geruch von nassem Laub und modrigem Holz. Ein leichter Windstoß und ein weiteres kleines Blatt gesellt sich zu den vielen schon auf dem Wasser treibenden Blättern. Noch während du das zur Wasseroberfläche taumelnde Blatt beobachtest versinkt urplötzlich dein Federkiel in diesem leuchtenden Meer aus Gold und zum Vorschein kommt eine wunderschöne goldene Oktober-Schleie.

Ein hoch auf Jason's Eldorado!  


Eiskaltes Krombacher Radler brachte mich übrigens gut durch die mir persönlich viel zu heißen Sommer der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> fing irgendein Tier in der Nähe von meinem Auto an zu schreien. Sowas habe ich noch nie zuvor gehört.
> Edit: Werwölfe sind doch ein Mythos, oder?



Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher. (Klick)
Aber, ich schätze, für Dich besteht da keine Gefahr:

'Wißt ihr, dort, wo das Naß vom Schiefer träuft
Und übern Weg 'ne andre Straße läuft,
Das nennt man Kreuzweg, und da geht er um,
Bald so, bald so, doch immer falsch und stumm,
Und immer schielend; vor dem Auge steht
Das Weiße ihm, so hat er es verdreht.
Dran ist er kenntlich und am Kettenschleifen,
So trabt er, trabt, darf keinem Frommen nahn.
Die schlimmen Leute nur, die darf er greifen
Mit seinem langen, langen, langen Zahn.'

Es wird also laut deiner Beschreibung nur ein harmloser Waldgeist, oder vielleicht auch ein kleiner Schrat gewesen sein, der Dich necken wollte. Licht und energische Beleidigungen sollten ihn vertreiben, oder ein Wurstzipfel und ein vergossener Schluck Getränk besänftigen. Kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri an die Fänger hier   
Hier wird es nicht einmal mehr hell. 
Nur Regen und das dann wenn man mal wieder Zeit hat. Hmmpf.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Unsere Ost-West-Challange läuft. Für mich gab es an dem kleinen Waldsee im Spreewald bislang jede Menge Plötzen und ein paar ganz gute Brassen sowie eine 30+Güster.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil Stepan. Sieht gut aus bei dir. Viel Spaß noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> eine 30+Güster.




Na also, wenigstens aus'm Schneider.

Petri Heil, Stephan!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke Jungs!  Läuft weiterhin gut, ist streckenweise fast schon Stress!


----------



## Moissan

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Zeit des stillen, sehr interessierten Mitlesens möchte ich mich nun auch mal aktiv in diesem Forum beteiligen.

Kurz zur mir: Ich bin 32 Jahre alt, komme aus dem Ruhrpott und habe mich 2009 in einem Urlaub in Norwegen ins Angeln verliebt. Einige Jahre später habe ich meinen Angelschein gemacht, doch die Liebe verblasste nach einer Handvoll erfolglosen Angelausflügen an Rhein und Ruhr.
Seit Jahresbeginn wohne ich nun in Mülheim unweit der Ruhr. So kam es, dass mein Interesse wieder stieg und ich in den letzten Monaten wieder häufiger mein Glück an der Angel probiert habe.
Da ich mich selbst noch als blutigen Anfänger bezeichnen würde, habe ich bei den letzten Besuchen an der Ruhr ganz simpel mit Pose auf Rotaugen geangelt, um überhaupt Erfolgserlebnisse sammeln zu können. Insbesondere in den Abendstunden kamen dabei einige schöne Exemplare zum Vorschein, die die Motivation stiegen ließ.

Dabei begegnete mir gestern der kleine Freund auf dem Foto, den ich leider nicht zu 100% identifizieren konnte. Die Farbe der Schwanzflosse sowie die gelbliche Iris machten mich unsicher. Könnt ihr mir trotz der mäßigen Qualität des Fotos und das Abdecken der Rückenflosse helfen?



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Petri Heil an alle, die bei dem herbstlichen Wetter am Wasser sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hallo Moissan, willkommen im Ükel und an Board!
Das ist ein Aland.

So wie der obere auf dem Bild im link:





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

@Dai  Petri und toller Bericht. Anbei, wo kommen wir denn hier hin wenn man sich für Döbel entschuldigt!




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Tobias85

Hallo und Willkommen im ANglerboard und im Ükel, @Moissan! 

Ich schließe mich dem Professor an, die recht kleinen Schuppen (wobei genau genommen natürlich deren Anzahl entlang der Seitenlinie ausschlaggebend ist) und das gelbe Auge weisen ihn recht deutlich als Aland aus.


@Wuemmehunter: Von mir auch ein Petri an den wunderschönen Waldsee!


----------



## Moissan

@Tobias85 @Professor Tinca 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Andal

Herzliches Willkommen vom Mittelrhein an die Ruhr!

# schreiende Tiere

Fuchs, Reh und auch Igel haben da schon so manchen Menschen böse ins Bockshorn gejagt, ohne das auch nur im mindesten zu wollen. Wenn dann auch noch, zuerst in den Flachlandrevieren, das Rotwild anfängt zu brunften, klingt das bisweilen schauerlich.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher. (Klick)
> Aber, ich schätze, für Dich besteht da keine Gefahr:
> 
> 'Wißt ihr, dort, wo das Naß vom Schiefer träuft
> Und übern Weg 'ne andre Straße läuft,
> Das nennt man Kreuzweg, und da geht er um,
> Bald so, bald so, doch immer falsch und stumm,
> Und immer schielend; vor dem Auge steht
> Das Weiße ihm, so hat er es verdreht.
> Dran ist er kenntlich und am Kettenschleifen,
> So trabt er, trabt, darf keinem Frommen nahn.
> Die schlimmen Leute nur, die darf er greifen
> Mit seinem langen, langen, langen Zahn.'
> 
> Es wird also laut deiner Beschreibung nur ein harmloser Waldgeist, oder vielleicht auch ein kleiner Schrat gewesen sein, der Dich necken wollte. Licht und energische Beleidigungen sollten ihn vertreiben, oder ein Wurstzipfel und ein vergossener Schluck Getränk besänftigen. Kein Grund zur Sorge.


Danke für die beruhigenden Worte. Wenn ich mal wider live von einem Ansitz berichten werde und ihr danach nichts mehr von mir hört, wisst ihr wer mich geholt hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Danke für die beruhigenden Worte. Wenn ich mal wider live von einem Ansitz berichten werde und ihr danach nichts mehr von mir hört, wisst ihr wer mich geholt hat.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gefährlich ist nur die Gemeine Sumpfrunke, aber die ist vorwiegend tagaktiv und so kann man ihr leicht entgehen.


----------



## Andal

Die Gemeine Sumpfrunke...


----------



## Professor Tinca

........mach weg.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Die Gemeine Sumpfrunke...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354659


Also wenn mir die begegnet fall ich tot um. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jungs, ich hab jetzt an ne brunftende Igeldame gedacht, aber wir sollten das Niveau des Ükels echt nicht überstrapazieren


----------



## Professor Tinca

Am Stammtisch darf auch mal Stammtischniveau herrschen.


----------



## Andal

Ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am Stammtisch darf auch mal Stammtischniveau herrschen.


Joo Doc Schnuggels


----------



## skyduck

@Jason Du hast da ein echt tolle Gewässer, ich liebe so kleine übersichtliche Teiche/Seen. Und das Radler passt auch, sehr gute Wahl  . Ja es ist schon durchaus erstaunlich welche Geräusche, auch kleine Tiere von sich geben können. Dann alleine und im Dunkeln, da wird selbst den hardest fisherman mulmig, außer einigen wenigen (die lügen dann ).

# Mini - Ükel - Meeting

So heute Mittag gab es ein Kurztreffen mit @rhinefisher und @Captain_H00k. Leider war ich zeitlich sehr eingeschränkt aber wir haben sehr nett gefachsimpelt. Ist schon interessant zu sehen wie die innere Vorstellung mit dem realen Bild übereinstimmt. Hier fand ich es sehr passend. Vielleicht habt ihr beiden ja auch mal Lust bei mir an der Ruhr anzusitzen... 

Ich hoffe die Jungs hatten noch Erfolg und bin auf den Bericht gespannt.

Peter hat mir die kürzlich vorgestellte Hardy swingtip in liebevolle Hände überlassen. Ich habe bisher noch nie ein solches Stöckchen in der Hand gehabt. Ja ich weiß, Hardy - viel auch Namenskult und so - aber man muss ja auch einfach zugestehen der Ruf muss ja auch irgendwo her kommen. Da es eine sehr alt würdige Marke ist denke ich, dass der auch einfach in der Qualität begründet liegt. Diese wahrscheinlich gut 40 Jahre alte rute hat auf den ersten Eindruck alles was ich mir persönlich von einer swingtip her wünsche. Neben den voll und hochwertigen Korkgriff eine, trotz des Alters, erstaunliche Leichtigkeit. Die Aktion der Rute ist sensationell, ganz weich, wie die legerlite von Abu aber ohne großes Nachwippen oder deren gewisse "Schwabbeligkeit". Montiert ist das gute Stück bereits, habe eine 2000er Shimano Aero GT dran geschraubt, was für mich ganz gut passt. Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch heute sie ans Wasser zu bringen (auf Grund einiger Verpflichtungen aber eher nicht) Ansonsten ist morgen früh ein erster Einsatz fest verplant.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall über meine weitere Beziehung zu Hardy berichten.


----------



## Andal

Mit Hardy Ruten und Blanks ist es, wenn man ehrlich ist, wie mit Rolls Royce, oder Bentley. Es gäbe zwar technisch sicher noch was besseres und sehr vieles, was genauso gut, aber preiswerter ist, aber nichts von diesem Nimbus. Zu wissen, es ist von Hardy macht schon ein wirklich gutes Gefühl und wer hätte gute Gefühle nicht gerne!?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Gefährlich ist nur die Gemeine Sumpfrunke, aber die ist vorwiegend tagaktiv und so kann man ihr leicht entgehen.



Große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus.

Kennt Ihr noch diese eine Szene aus Jurassic Park, die mit dem T-Rex und dem Wasserglas?
Fängt die Pose im Wasser an zu tanzen, so dreht euch lieber um.


----------



## Andal

Die Erde bebt, der Staub wallt auf, die Runke kommt im Dauerlauf. Spätestens dann, lieber Bruder, solltest du das Gestade hurtigen Fußes verlassen!


----------



## skyduck

Heute wird es wohl leider nix mehr. Aber Futter ist zumindest schon einmal für morgen früh fertig...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bouletten zum Frühstück?


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute wird es wohl leider nix mehr. Aber Futter ist zumindest schon einmal für morgen früh fertig...


Zur Not gibt's Knedl mit Soß'!


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute wird es wohl leider nix mehr. Aber Futter ist zumindest schon einmal für morgen früh fertig...




Nicht schlecht Herr Specht. Da können sich die Fischies ja den Bauch richtig vollschlagen und Dir wünsche ich auch einen schönen Tag am Wasser.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> @Jason Du hast da ein echt tolle Gewässer, ich liebe so kleine übersichtliche Teiche/Seen. Und das Radler passt auch, sehr gute Wahl . Ja es ist schon durchaus erstaunlich welche Geräusche, auch kleine Tiere von sich geben können. Dann alleine und im Dunkeln, da wird selbst den hardest fisherman mulmig, außer einigen wenigen (die lügen dann ).


Das ist es ja. In der Dunkelheit so ganz alleine. Keine Menschenseele weit und breit. Ich habe in meiner Garage ein Meinungsverstärker stehen. Den nehme ich mal mit. Beim Aalangeln letztes Jahr hat es hinter mir geraschelt. Wie ich mit der Lampe geleuchtet hab, starrten mich zwei Augen an. War so 20-30m hinter mir. Muss nur mal ein Fuchs mit Tollwut sein. Das Vieh ist aber abgehauen. 
Ja, lieber skyduck, die Teiche sind ein sehr schönes Gewässer. Und auch sehr Fischreich. Rotaugen kann man da im Sekundentakt ziehen, zur Zeit wohl betont. Hechte, Barsche, Karpfen und Aale haben dort ihr zu Hause. Das ist bewiesen. Zander, Wels und Brassen glaube ich nicht. Und die starke Vermutung ist, das sich auch Schleien in den Teichen tummeln. Aber an diesem Beweis arbeite ich noch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri an alle die die letzten Tage am Wasser waren, egal ob erfolgreich oder nicht. 

Ich bin heute mittag mit allen 3 Weibern los. Ziel war der "Stadtpark" mit dem Hintergedanken das Mutti mit den Mädels auf den Spielplatz geht und ich angeln kann..... Der Plan hat nicht geklappt. Ständig ging es Mama hier, Mama da. Kind lass dies, Kind lass das.... Es war nicht sehr entspannend heute. 
Mit dabei waren die Drennan S7 Quiver mit 3oz und die DRX 11ft mit 2oz. Außerdem war die Hechtrute dabei, die aber nur mal kurz als Posenrute mißbraucht wurde. 
Es gab ca. 6 Ükel, 4 Rotaugen (meine Herren, was hatten die dicke Ranzen) und 6 Grundeln in 3 oder 4 Stunden. 2 heftige Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwandeln. Der größte Fisch müsste so 22/23cm gehabt haben. Das wichtigste, jede Rute hat heute Fisch gebracht. Somit ist die DRX offiziell beim ersten Einsatz entschneidert worden. 
Die Rute gefällt mir sehr gut. Super sensibel. Bin gespannt wie sie sich auf Dauer macht. 
In Zukunft geh ich entweder nur mit den Kindern oder nur mit der Gattin ans Wasser. Mit allen zusammen gehe ich nur noch mit der Spinne los. Das ist immer ganz ok da man Meter macht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nach zwei grauenhaften Tagen (fragt nicht) kann ich endlich mal Bericht erstatten. Unser anrheiner Rhinefisher hat mir die Abu Ambassadeur Karpfenmulti zu Ansicht geschickt und ich, liebe Freunde, habe den Haken geschluckt und unser Freund und Kupferstecher muss nur noch den Anhieb setzen. Die Verarbeitung ist (Made in Sweden) über jeden zweifel erhaben und sie ist quasi neu, nur die Schnur mit dranhängendem Wirbel zeugt davon dass sie nicht ungefischt ist. Nach kurzer Orientierung und ein, zwei kleineren Perücken habe ich festgestellt,  dass si ein Rechthandmodell ist, was nach Jahrelanger Linkshänderrollennutzung  recht irritierend ist. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, mit welcher Rute ich Sie verpaare- klar, die Karpfenrute ist der obligate Kandidat aber d DAM Nanoflex Salmon reizt mich sehr (und läuft gerade als Produkt aus) und evtl. Läuft mir da die Zeit weg.
Danke lieber @rhinefisher  für die süßen Qualen ^^

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Jason

Aber du hast trotz alldem gut gefangen. Petri Heil @Slappy .
Entspannen kann ich mich am Wasser nur, wenn ich alleine bin. Aber Mitangler sind mir auch angenehm.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Die nichtangelnde Gattin als Begleitung, nie wieder!
"Wie lange wartet man im Allgemeinen, bis die sog. Pose untergeht?"
"Was für Fische wohnen hier und wie groß werden die?"
"Das dauert wohl immer eine Weile, bis da etwas passiert, oder?"
Das ist ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von entspanntem Fischen.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die nichtangelnde Gattin als Begleitung, nie wieder!
> "Wie lange wartet man im Allgemeinen, bis die sog. Pose untergeht?"
> "Was für Fische wohnen hier und wie groß werden die?"
> "Das dauert wohl immer eine Weile, bis da etwas passiert, oder?"
> Das ist ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von entspanntem Fischen.


Jetzt stell dir die Krönung vor... Du hast einen Kumpel mit Ehegespons dabei und der fängt was!


----------



## Andal

Die Schlacht bei Lützen gälte dagegen als minderer Disput!


----------



## feederbrassen

@Wuemmehunter voll der abräumer heute   
@Andal was ist denn das für ein gruseliges Bild was du da eingestellt hast. 
Mondieu voll der schocker


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Andal was ist denn das für ein gruseliges Bild was du da eingestellt hast.
> Mondieu voll der schocker


Das ist der Super-Gau ... kommt gleich hinter dem Pokalfischen mit inspirierten, aber völlig talentfreien Söhnen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> d DAM Nanoflex Salmon reizt mich sehr (und läuft gerade als Produkt aus) und evtl. Läuft mir da die Zeit weg.



Die solltest Du dir wirklich gönnen - das passt gut.
Ne 25er Fireline auf die ABU und Du hast eine halbwegs sensible Angeln mit quasi unbegrenztem Potential nach oben...

PS: Kauf die Rute, wenn dir das so nicht gefällt, schickste mir Beides und ich bezahl die Rute..


----------



## Slappy

Die nichtangelnde Gattin ist alleine durchaus eine angenehme Begleitung. Nur in Verbindung mit den Kindern..... Es sind Mamakinder und Mama muss halt immer alles kontrollieren. 
Deshalb in Zukunft nur noch mit den Kindern an Hausweiher. Da können die so richtig im Bach spielen ohne Regeln und die Gattin darf alleine an die anderen Gewässer mit.


----------



## Andal

Oder man haut den amtlich beigeordneten Drachen zum Teufel, lebt ruhig und gelassen in seiner Angelbude und hat eine Freundin MIT EIGENER Wohnung, die selber weiss, wie sie freie Stunden verbringen kann, ohne einem den Nerv zu fräsen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Oder man haut den amtlich beigeordneten Drachen zum Teufel, lebt ruhig und gelassen in seiner Angelbude und hat eine Freundin MIT EIGENER Wohnung, die selber weiss, wie sie freie Stunden verbringen kann, ohne einem den Nerv zu fräsen.



Oder man heiratet ganz einfach jemanden der einen liebt, und liebt im besten Fall ebenfalls...
Dann kann man tatsächlich auch mit Frauen glücklich werden..
Die Alternative wäre schwul werden; abends vor der Glotze, Bundesliga im Wechsel mit Angelfilmchen und an meiner Seite Jemand, der mich versteht, jemand der denkt wie ich, und nicht wie ein Alien...
Aber meine schwulen Freunde scheinen doch ein ganz ähnlich vertracktes Leben zu führen..
Von daher.... wer poppen will muß nett sein...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oder man heiratet ganz einfach jemanden der einen liebt, und liebt im besten Fall ebenfalls...
> Dann kann man tatsächlich auch mit Frauen glücklich werden..
> Die Alternative wäre schwul werden; abends vor der Glotze, Bundesliga im Wechsel mit Angelfilmchen und an meiner Seite Jemand, der mich versteht, jemand der denkt wie ich, und nicht wie ein Alien...
> Aber meine schwulen Freunde scheinen doch ein ganz ähnlich vertracktes Leben zu führen..
> Von daher.... wer poppen will muß nett sein...


Ja nee... ein temperierter Bruder zu werden, sehe ich jetzt nicht so als die Alternative.

Aber du hast vollkommen wahr. Wenn man mit etwas Glück und Geschick die Richtige erwischt hat, warum soll man klagen, oder gar was ändern!


----------



## kuttenkarl

oder man macht seine bessere Hälfte zur Anglerin. Hat bei mir jedenfalls funktioniert.

Allen die zum fischen gekommen sind, oder dieses Wochenende noch dazu kommen, wünsche ich ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Captain_H00k

War ein sehr cooler Tag am Wehr Leute ! Wir haben uns die Karten fürs untere Wehr gekauft.
Hat mich ebenfalls gefreut @skyduck , viel Spaß mit der Rute 
Mal ein kleiner Bericht:

Wir sind morgens mit Regen gestartet, aber ab frühen Mittag wurde es trocken und sonnig.
Was das Setup betrifft, die Medium Feeder war viel zu schwach gewählt.Direkt am Wehr ist ne saftige Strömung, da braucht man locker 100g Körbe, die ich mit der Rute gerade so werfen konnte.Und dies auch nur dank des guten @rhinefisher , denn ich hatte ja nur bis maximal 70g geplant und dabei 
Leider blieben die trotzdem nicht immer direkt liegen,und man musste richtig weit raus casten um solche Spots zu treffen.Demnach hab ich auch ein paar Körbe versenkt 
Erst gabs deshalb auch nur Grundeln,die aber sogar richtig schön waren.
Nach etwas rumprobieren gings dann los,insgesamt 3 sehr hübsche Rotaugen,von denen eins richtig saftig war !
Sind zwischendurch mal ne kleine Runde mit der Spinnrute rumgelaufen,da hab ich noch zusätzlich 2 richtig schöne Barsche fangen können, aber das ist ja  kein Ükel Stuff 
In jedem Fall ein sehr cooler Trip


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich gelobe Besserung!



Lieber Andal,
Weisester aller Männer, Ükelbruder, Erforscher des Mardon, und vor allem: Freund: Ich danke Dir sehr für dieses Gelübde,
Hg,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Andal,
> Weisester aller Männer, Ükelbruder, Erforscher des Mardon, und vor allem: Freund: Ich danke Dir sehr für dieses Gelübde,
> Hg,
> Dein
> Minimax


Ich bin halt auch Mensch - dem bisweilen auch der Gaul durchgeht.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin halt auch Mensch - dem bisweilen auch der Gaul durchgeht.


Absolut, absolut. Genau passend dazu hat ja unser Freund, der sehr ehrenwerte Boardie @hanzz das schöne Goethewort in seine Signatur übernommen.
Mal ontopic: Ich werds kaum noch sein dürfen in kommender Zeit. Mit Herbst und schwindenden Tageslicht plus meiner neuen Dienststunden wird sich die Fischwaid auf die Wochenenden beschränken müssen- und da auf die hellen Stunden und immer eingeschränkt durch Beziehungspflege. Es scheint, als wären die freien Tage der Döbelhatz für den alten Minimax vorbei.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut, absolut. Genau passend dazu hat ja unser Freund, der sehr ehrenwerte Boardie @hanzz das schöne Goethewort in seine Signatur übernommen.
> Mal ontopic: Ich werds kaum noch sein dürfen in kommender Zeit. Mit Herbst und schwindenden Tageslicht plus meiner neuen Dienststunden wird sich die Fischwaid auf die Wochenenden beschränken müssen- und da auf die hellen Stunden und immer eingeschränkt durch Beziehungspflege. Es scheint, als wären die freien Tage der Döbelhatz für den alten Minimax vorbei.


"A bissal wos geht allaweil!" - wie es im Lande meiner Väter heisst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da hattet ihr ja tolle Erlebnisse.
Petri Heil allen Fänger des gestrigen Tages!

Und @Minimax .
Man muss halt seine Prioritäten setzen und damit leben.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut, absolut. Genau passend dazu hat ja unser Freund, der sehr ehrenwerte Boardie @hanzz das schöne Goethewort in seine Signatur übernommen.
> Mal ontopic: Ich werds kaum noch sein dürfen in kommender Zeit. Mit Herbst und schwindenden Tageslicht plus meiner neuen Dienststunden wird sich die Fischwaid auf die Wochenenden beschränken müssen- und da auf die hellen Stunden und immer eingeschränkt durch Beziehungspflege. Es scheint, als wären die freien Tage der Döbelhatz für den alten Minimax vorbei.


Die Vorfreude ist doch immer die schönste Freude ! Und das beste, sie hat kein Verfallsdatum


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und @Minimax .
> Man muss halt seine Prioritäten setzen und damit leben.


Wenn Arbeit keine Priorität hat  hat man bald keine Arbeit mehr, gerade in @Minimax Bereich. Und wer seine Partnerschaft dauerhaft vernachlässigt hat dies Problem bald auch nicht mehr - und schon hat man Zeit zu angeln, genial


----------



## Mescalero

@Minimax 
Keine rosigen Aussichten aber wer weiß, wie sich die Dinge in einem halben Jahr darstellen, das Leben ist ja glücklicherweise dynamisch und in ständiger Bewegung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Arbeit keine Priorität hat  hat man bald keine Arbeit mehr, gerade in @Minimax Bereich. Und wer seine Partnerschaft dauerhaft vernachlässigt hat dies Problem bald auch nicht mehr - und schon hat man Zeit zu angeln, genial




Eben drum Prioritäten setzen.
Der Eine so, der Andere so...............


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Peter hat mir die kürzlich vorgestellte Hardy swingtip in liebevolle Hände überlassen.



Und ich habe das gute Gefühl, dass die Rute in genau die richtigen Hände gelangt ist...
Hoffentlich habt ihr eine schöne Zeit miteinander..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Moinsens !
Hier mal was für den begeisterten House of Hardy Novizen ........


----------



## phirania

Andal schrieb:


> Die Gemeine Sumpfrunke...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354659


OH OH
Das gibt schlechtes Kofkino....
Das dauert bis des weg geht
Ich sach nur Augebkrebs....


----------



## hanzz

Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern

@Minimax 
Mir geht es ähnlich. 
Das ganze Jahr ist schon sehr rar ausgefallen. 
Sowohl die Angelzeit, als auch die Fänge, welche eher überschaubar waren. 

Hitzewelle, Arbeit, Hundezuwachs, Umzug. 
Selbst jetzt im Urlaub komm ich kaum ans Wasser. 
Es gibt einiges zu tun. 
Aber was solls. 
Wie Andal schon sagt. Irgendwas geht immer. 
Carpe Diem. 
Heute werde ich es mal wieder auf Räuber am Rhein probieren. Irgendwann muss ja mal ein Zander beissen. Mein Friedfisch Barben Buddy kann leider nicht, also geht's alleine los. 
Aber es wird noch mal den einen oder anderen feinen Tag am Rhein auf Barbe geben.


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> OH OH
> Das gibt schlechtes Kofkino....
> Das dauert bis des weg geht
> Ich sach nur Augebkrebs....


Die zunehmend kühleren Temperaturen helfen die Gefahr zu verringern!


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Die zunehmend kühleren Temperaturen helfen die Gefahr zu verringern!



Viel schlimmer finde ich die Verunstaltungen in den Köpfen vieler!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hester

Immer wieder schön zu lesen:

" Die für geflochtene Schnur geeignete Fuji-Beringung gewährt für jede Schnur einen geschmeidigen, sich kräuselnden Durchfluss mit minimalen Verwicklungen, keinen Abrissen und perfekter Köderplatzierung. So landet Ihre Montage immer auf den besten Features des Gewässers, während der super hochmodulare Kohlefaserblank die Zugkraft bietet die Sie brauchen, wenn es anfängt zu beißen.  Der Karbon-Rollenhalter legt Ihnen jeden Moment des Drills gefühlsecht in die Hände, wodurch Sie immer erspüren können, ob Sie anschlagen oder sich zurückhalten müssen, wenn der zaghafteste Zupfer an der Rute einen baldigen Biss anzeigt, weil der Fisch mit dem Herumstöbern fertig und bereit fürs Zupacken ist. "

Zitat Hardy Marksman von Angling direct


----------



## Andal

hester schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön zu lesen:
> 
> " Die für geflochtene Schnur geeignete Fuji-Beringung gewährt für jede Schnur einen geschmeidigen, sich kräuselnden Durchfluss mit minimalen Verwicklungen, keinen Abrissen und perfekter Köderplatzierung. So landet Ihre Montage immer auf den besten Features des Gewässers, während der super hochmodulare Kohlefaserblank die Zugkraft bietet die Sie brauchen, wenn es anfängt zu beißen.  Der Karbon-Rollenhalter legt Ihnen jeden Moment des Drills gefühlsecht in die Hände, wodurch Sie immer erspüren können, ob Sie anschlagen oder sich zurückhalten müssen, wenn der zaghafteste Zupfer an der Rute einen baldigen Biss anzeigt, weil der Fisch mit dem Herumstöbern fertig und bereit fürs Zupacken ist. "
> 
> Zitat Hardy Marksman von Angling direct


Entworfen, korrigiert, übersetzt, nochmal korrigiert. Also haben mindestens vier Leute die Pfoten im Spiel gehabt. Und wenn man Glück hatte, großes Glück, dann hat hoffentlich einer schon mal was vom Angeln gehört.


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder am See auf Friedfisch gewesen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schönen Nachmittag Jungs, unsere Challenge ist beendet und obwohl ich Migränebedingt eine Stunde vor dem Abpfiff die Ruten reingeholt habe, konnte ich die Friedfischwertung für mich entscheiden. Überhaupt haben wir Wessis uns ganz gut geschlagen. Von, einschließlich des Wanderpokals, zehn Pokalen sind 7 an uns gegangen, wir sind also nicht die schlechtesten Angler. Die Beschreibung des Sees, der ein Verbandsgewässer des Angerverbandes Brandenburg war, stimmte: Es gib jede Menge Brassen. Bedauerlicherweise sind die meisten davon in der Klasse 30 bis 40 cm. Davon hatte ich ein gutes Duzend gefangen. Ein deutlich größerer Brassen hat mich die Wertung schließlich gewinnen lassen. Dazu gab es etwa 20 Plötz. Es war also ein recht unterhaltsames Angeln, auch wenn ich mich mit Blick auf die Organisation etwas geärgert habe. Wie dem auch sei: Nachdem meine Kopfschmerzen ausgestanden waren (zwei Stunden schlaf auf der Karpfenliege, die wir für die Übernachtung zum Auto aufgebaut hatte, bin ich gegen 20 Uhr in Richtung Heimat aufgebrochen, immerhin knapp über 400 km.
Heute Morgen dann eine schöne Überraschung, von der ich angesichts der gestern hier geführten Frauen-DIskussion berichten möchte. Also meine Weib kam mit dem Vorschlag, an die ... (ihr wisst schon. mein Lieblingswiesenflüsschen) zu fahren und dort zu frühstücken und ich könnte ja auch etwas angeln. Das Wackle war noch im Auto, der Picknick-Korb schnell gepackt. Auch wenn außer den obligatorischen Güstern und Plötzen nichts gebissen hat, war es ein gelungenes Frühstück am kleinen Fluss. Kleine Kuriosität am Rande: Ich hatte im Rucksack Nischen einen Gummibären gefunden. Den habe ich halbiert und angeködert und tatsächlich einen kleinen Plötz damit gefangen. Und auf die Matchr gab es einen der kleinsten Plötz des Jahres. Irgendwann mussten wir allerdings die Segelstreichen, da ne beunruhigende Gewitterzelle im Anflug war.


----------



## Hering 58

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage.
Wir waren heute auch mal los.


----------



## Jason

Dickes Petri Heil an unserem @Wuemmehunter . Schön, das du die Friedfischwertung für dich entscheiden konntest.
Habe auch von die nichts anderes erwartet. Der kleine Federkiel kommt mir bekannt vor. Hast du mit der Pose im Osten gefischt?
@Hering 58 Petri Heil auch an dich. Schön, dass du uns mal ein Fisch präsentierst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

# ein absurder Tag

Es ging schon damit los, dass ich beim Aufstehen beim besten Willen nicht wusste, was wir heute für einen Wochentag haben. Erst ein Blick in den Kalender des PC brachte Klarheit - Sonntag! Ist das jetzt schon die erste Alzheimerei?

Und zu allem Verdruss kam ich dann auch noch auf die Idee, meinen Rutenwald zu sortieren. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich die vor Tagen genannte Light Feeder überhaupt nicht brauche. So sitze ich, als alter Thor und bin genau so doof, wie je zuvor.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> # ein absurder Tag
> 
> Es ging schon damit los, dass ich beim Aufstehen beim besten Willen nicht wusste, was wir heute für einen Wochentag haben. Erst ein Blick in den Kalender des PC brachte Klarheit - Sonntag! Ist das jetzt schon die erste Alzheimerei?
> 
> Und zu allem Verdruss kam ich dann auch noch auf die Idee, meinen Rutenwald zu sortieren. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich die vor Tagen genannte Light Feeder überhaupt nicht brauche. So sitze ich, als alter Thor und bin genau so doof, wie je zuvor.


Keine Beunruhigung. Solche Symptome hab ich jeden Tag.  Mach dir nichts draus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Keine Beunruhigung. Solche Symptome hab ich jeden Tag.  Mach dir nichts draus.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ist eh schnell wieder vergessen.


----------



## skyduck

Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern!!!

Heute morgen los zu ziehen hat leider nicht geklappt. Meine liebe Frau musste ihren Holland-Urlaub unterbrechen um die Hunde auszutauschen (wir haben zwei, sie hatte unser Problemkind mit und das ging in der Unterkunft wo sie war wohl gar nicht...) Wir haben dann noch zusammen Mittag gegessen und dann zog sie wieder von dannen. 

Gegen 15 Uhr konnte ich dann für vier Stunden ans Wasser und habe natürlich die von @rhinefisher erstandene Hardy Swingtip mitgenommen. Zur Rute muss ich sagen, sie ist (unabhängig vom Namen) ein echtes Schätzchen. Von der Aktion reiht sie sich irgendwo zwischen meiner Abu legerlite und der Drennan ledgermaster ein. Sie ergänzt somit die beiden perfekt. Jetzt bin ich für jede Situation, Feinheit und Weite perfekt aufgestellt (was Swingtip betrifft). 

Montiert habe ich eine von  den "metal mickey swingtips" (Danke an den leider z.Zt. abwesenden @geomas für den Tip). Für meine Verhältnisse hier an der Ruhr sind diese Metal-Tips absolut ideal für die weicheren Ruten. Gerade genau schwer genug aber immer noch super sensibel, außerdem passte sie genau von der Ausrichtung auf die Hardy, als wäre sie dafür gemacht.

Die neue Rute hat mich nicht enttäuscht!!! Entschneidert wurde sie mit einen halbstarken Döbel, dann folgten einige Rotaugen (es werden an die 20 gewesen sein, die besten habe ich fotografiert). Danach habe ich kurz nacheinander wieder 2 Mini-Schuppen-Karpfen gefangen. Ist das in der Größe eigentlich Besatz oder eine natürlich Vermehrung (ich habe keine Ahnung wie groß Besatz-Karpfen sind...). Zwischen durch kam mal die eine oder andere Grundel aber auch das hielt sich diesmal mit 3 oder 4 sehr in Grenzen ( Entweder sind sie jahreszeitbedingt weniger aktiv oder meine Futterstrategie geht wirklich auf - Das war bereits der vierte fast Grundelfreie Ansitz). Zum Abschluss kam dann nochmal ein kleines Döbelchen? So dachte ich zumindest, leider muss ich wegen den Publikumsverkehr immer schnell zusehen das Fischlein zurück zu setzen. Wenn ich mir jetzt aber das Foto so angucke, sieht er doch sehr komisch aus. Die Perspektive gibt leider nicht viel her aber nen dicken Kopp hatte er... Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist eh schnell wieder vergessen.


Ganz genau. Und man erinnert sich nicht mehr daran. Und die Sache ist geritzt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
endlich kann ich auch mal wieder etwas ontopic von meiner angellosen Reise beisteuern. Wir haben heute eine kleine Exkursion ins Landesinnere gestartet, die Strasse verlief entlang eines bezaubernden Flusses und quer ihn mehrmals. Im Augenblick scheint der Fluss nur ein Schatten seiner selbst zu sein, ein grünblaues Flüsslein von vielleicht fünf oder acht Meter Breite, aber riesige knochenweisse Kiesflächen die sich beiderseits des Laufes Dutzende Meter erstrecken, bis sie die schroffen Hänge erreichen Zeugen von seiner Kraft in Winter und Frühling. Badende Locals genießen das kühle Wasser und den sauberen Kies, aber zunftbrüder konnte ich aus dem fahrenden Auto heraus nicht ausmachen. Dabei schreit der Fluss förmlich "Pferdegründling" und  "Rotpunktdöbel"

Schließlich erreichten wir ein malerisches Städtchen an seinem Oberlauf, wo der Fluss wesentlich schmaler ist, und hatten Gelegenheit dort einige schöne Momente zu verweilen, unterhalb einer künstlichen Stufe, an einer Art Gumpen. Abb.1 zeigt den Blick stromaufwärts auf den Gumpen, schaut mal wie klar das Wasser ist!




Auf Abb.2 blickt man stromabwärts, man sieht an den riesigen Boulders deutlich, das der Fluss nun am Ende des Sommers nicht ganz in Form ist, aber ein beachtliches Temperament entwickeln kann. Seht selbst:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zum wichtigsten: Die Wasser waren klar und kühl,  und viel sprudelig-bewegter als es die Schnappschüsse vermitteln. Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, hinter jedem Stein eine Fettflosse zu sehen, aber nein. Die einzigen Bewohner des Pools waren Kleinis von Streichholz- bis Handlänge, sowie natürlich die Missus, die rücksichtsvoll in diesem katholischen Land einen Badeanzug angelegt hatte, und den Gumpen als Privatkaltwasser-yakuzi beanspruchte und die Quellnymphe* machte, es sei ihr gegönnt nach dem Kriebelmückendrama.

Die kleinen Flossenträger konnte ich nicht identifizieren, Rotpunktis warens nicht, da sie in munteren Schwärmen umgezogen und generell unternehmungslustig und gesellig waren, wie in der Art von kleinen Augenrots oder auch Ukeleis- und ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung was hier so herumschwimmt, als Fremder im fremden Land.
Dann gab es noch kleine Steinsauger, Gründlingen nicht unähnlich, und etwas was ich möglicherweise als Stchlinge oder Elritzen ansprechen würde, nun ja, wer weiss.

Ja, das war dieser Bericht, verzeiht das ich nicht mehr für uns in Erfahrung bringen konnte, aber ich musste es mir im Schatten auf den kühlen Steinen bequem machen,
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax

*und mit viel Liebe und Minimaxschwm Gesäusel/Geraspel ist sie auch bereit die infamen und gemeinen Postings über Menschen, die sich ihren Figur nicht aussuchen können, zu vergessen, die sich in unserem Thread zuletzt häuften.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jason schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Heil an unserem @Wuemmehunter . Schön, das du die Friedfischwertung für dich entscheiden konntest.
> Habe auch von die nichts anderes erwartet. Der kleine Federkiel kommt mir bekannt vor. Hast du mit der Pose im Osten gefischt?
> @Hering 58 Petri Heil auch an dich. Schön, dass du uns mal ein Fisch präsentierst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, @Jason, ein wirklich hübscher und zugleich ein sensibel die Bisse anzeigender Federkiel. Hab ich mal von einem sehr netten Ükelianer bekommen. (Danke nochmal, Jason!) Gefischt habe ich allerdings nicht im Spreewald damit, sondern gestern an meinem kleinen Lieblingsflüsschen. Im Spreewald hatte ich zwar ne Matchrute dabei, habe sie aber nicht gefischt. Unsere Angelzeit war ziemlich knapp bemessen, größere Lotaktionen waren da nicht drin.
Da ist man mit dem Futterkorb deutlich schneller am Fisch. Ich hatte extra einen besonders kleinen Korb (8gr und etwas größer als ein FIngerhut)  am Band, damit ich beim Suchen der Fische nicht zuviel Futter verteile. Als ich die Breesen dann gefunden hatte, kam ein größeres Körbchen ran.
Euch allen wünsche ich einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> die Missus, die rücksichtsvoll in diesem katholischen Land einen Badeanzug angelegt hatte, und den Gumpen als Privatkaltwasser-yakuzi beanspruchte und die Quellnymphe* machte,




Das Foto willst du uns vorenthalten?


----------



## Skott

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Skott

Du musst einfach nur genauer hinsehen, Professore  Ich habe es aber auch erst im 2.Anlauf entdeckt...

Auf besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren habe ich das Bild wieder entfernt...


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur genauer hinsehen, Professore  Ich habe es aber auch erst im 2.Anlauf entdeckt...


Hoppla stimmt, da ist ja die Missus  drauf. Ein Versehen.Habs Flugs gegen ein personenloses Bild ausgetauscht.
@Skott, würdest Du bitte rasch auch Deine bearbeitete Version meines Bildes herausnehmen? Ich glaube Mrs. Minimax möchte nicht ins Internet.
Vielen Dank,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Auf besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren habe ich das Bild wieder entfernt...



Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Tricast

So eine Badenixe in verwunschener Flußlandschaft hat aber schon was.
Noch einen schönen Resturlaub wünschen

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Hering 58

Jason schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Heil an unserem @Wuemmehunter . Schön, das du die Friedfischwertung für dich entscheiden konntest.
> Habe auch von die nichts anderes erwartet. Der kleine Federkiel kommt mir bekannt vor. Hast du mit der Pose im Osten gefischt?
> @Hering 58 Petri Heil auch an dich. Schön, dass du uns mal ein Fisch präsentierst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ein Bild habe ich noch. War zwar nicht der Zielfisch ,aber keiner war Schneider.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur genauer hinsehen, Professore  Ich habe es aber auch erst im 2.Anlauf entdeckt...




Hatte ich völlig übersehen.
Wo war se denn?
Unter Wasser?


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern!!!
> 
> Heute morgen los zu ziehen hat leider nicht geklappt. Meine liebe Frau musste ihren Holland-Urlaub unterbrechen um die Hunde auszutauschen (wir haben zwei, sie hatte unser Problemkind mit und das ging in der Unterkunft wo sie war wohl gar nicht...) Wir haben dann noch zusammen Mittag gegessen und dann zog sie wieder von dannen.
> 
> Gegen 15 Uhr konnte ich dann für vier Stunden ans Wasser und habe natürlich die von @rhinefisher erstandene Hardy Swingtip mitgenommen. Zur Rute muss ich sagen, sie ist (unabhängig vom Namen) ein echtes Schätzchen. Von der Aktion reiht sie sich irgendwo zwischen meiner Abu legerlite und der Drennan ledgermaster ein. Sie ergänzt somit die beiden perfekt. Jetzt bin ich für jede Situation, Feinheit und Weite perfekt aufgestellt (was Swingtip betrifft).
> 
> Montiert habe ich eine von  den "metal mickey swingtips" (Danke an den leider z.Zt. abwesenden @geomas für den Tip). Für meine Verhältnisse hier an der Ruhr sind diese Metal-Tips absolut ideal für die weicheren Ruten. Gerade genau schwer genug aber immer noch super sensibel, außerdem passte sie genau von der Ausrichtung auf die Hardy, als wäre sie dafür gemacht.
> 
> Die neue Rute hat mich nicht enttäuscht!!! Entschneidert wurde sie mit einen halbstarken Döbel, dann folgten einige Rotaugen (es werden an die 20 gewesen sein, die besten habe ich fotografiert). Danach habe ich kurz nacheinander wieder 2 Mini-Schuppen-Karpfen gefangen. Ist das in der Größe eigentlich Besatz oder eine natürlich Vermehrung (ich habe keine Ahnung wie groß Besatz-Karpfen sind...). Zwischen durch kam mal die eine oder andere Grundel aber auch das hielt sich diesmal mit 3 oder 4 sehr in Grenzen ( Entweder sind sie jahreszeitbedingt weniger aktiv oder meine Futterstrategie geht wirklich auf - Das war bereits der vierte fast Grundelfreie Ansitz). Zum Abschluss kam dann nochmal ein kleines Döbelchen? So dachte ich zumindest, leider muss ich wegen den Publikumsverkehr immer schnell zusehen das Fischlein zurück zu setzen. Wenn ich mir jetzt aber das Foto so angucke, sieht er doch sehr komisch aus. Die Perspektive gibt leider nicht viel her aber nen dicken Kopp hatte er... Was sagt ihr?


Dickes Petri.
Schöne Bilder und eine gute Strecke hast du da in hin gelegt


----------



## Tobias85

Erstmal auch von mir wieder ein herzliches Petri in die Runde und unserem Wuemme Glückwünsche zu Jubiläums-Meisterschaftstitel! 

@Minimax: Ein schier bezauberndes Flüsschen, welches du uns da einfangen konntest!  erinnert mich ein wenig an die slowenische Save, nur um ein paar Nummern kleiner. Ein Jammer, dass wir solche Flüsse hier in Norddeutschland nicht unser Eigen nennen dürfen.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hatte ich völlig übersehen.
> Wo war se denn?
> Unter Wasser?


Sie saß quasi elfengleich in einiger Entfernung auf einem der Findlinge mitten im Flußbett und wie schon gesagt, mir ist sie auch erst beim
2. Hinsehen aufgefallen...


----------



## Tobias85

Leute, gleich gehts an den See und dann swing ich mein Ding*...also die Tip  Mal sehen, wer dort heute ufernah patroulliert.

*allerdings mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge, weil unser geschätzter Ükelbruder @geomas immernoch im Streik zu sein scheint.


----------



## Mikesch

Allen die in der letzten Woche erfolgreich waren ein kräftiges Petri!
Selber habe ich ja nur eine kleine Forelle in einem Bergbächlein gesehen.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Naaaaase, Jungs, ich habe eine Nase gefangen! Inzwischen sind es sogar 3 Nasen geworden, die Größte ist 36 cm und hatte richtig Power. ...


Aber lieber Wuemmehunter:
Das ist keine Nase (_Chondrostoma nasus_), das ist eine Zährte (_Vimba vimba_).
Wunderschöne Fische!


----------



## Mikesch

Xianeli schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 354522


Schönes Kochfeld, sieht aber bisschen klein aus.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Wirklich immer schöne Catches hier,Petri an alle Fänger !
Und besonders Petri @skyduck ,freut mich total dass die Rute direkt entschneidert wurde  


Leute mal ne Frage in die Runde,hier im thread ist doch das geballte Friedfisch Wissen versammelt.
Was gibts heutzutage für schöne 3-teilige Feeder Sticks um die 3,30m ( im Notfall auch 3,60m ) ,die den leichten Bereich abdecken bis sagen wir 40/60  - max 80g WG ?
Und jetzt wichtig für mich => es soll echter Kork verarbeitet sein am Griff,sprich Vollkork,sonst lieber direkt EVA / Duplon.

Halte in dem Bereich schon länger Ausschau,aber finde irgendwie bisher nichts was mich wirklich überzeugt.Daher dachte ich mir ich frage hier mal bei euch.


----------



## Xianeli

mikesch schrieb:


> Schönes Kochfeld, sieht aber bisschen klein aus.



Das täuscht gewaltig. Auf dem Bild sieht alles irgendwie klein aus. Auf dem Kochfeld haben ohne Probleme 4 sehr große Pfannen Platz. Ist auch deutlich größer als ein normales Kochfeld was man sonst so in Küchen sieht.

Haben aber schon viele gesagt das die Küche live viel größer ist als auf den Bildern zu sehen


----------



## Tricast

mikesch schrieb:


> Schönes Kochfeld, sieht aber bisschen klein aus.



Und ein interessanter Dunstabzug im Herd. Wirklich modern und stylisch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Xianeli schrieb:


> Das täuscht gewaltig. Auf dem Bild sieht alles irgendwie klein aus. Auf dem Kochfeld haben ohne Probleme 4 sehr große Pfannen Platz. Ist auch deutlich größer als ein normales Kochfeld was man sonst so in Küchen sieht.
> 
> Haben aber schon viele gesagt das die Küche live viel größer ist als auf den Bildern zu sehen


Deine Küche gefällt mir gut. Scheint auf dem neusten Stand zu sein. Aber ich hätte die Spülmaschiene anstatt den Herd hochgesetzt. Weil die brauchst du jeden Tag, den Herd nicht. Wegen dem Rücken. Aber ihr seid ja noch
Jung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Feierabend am kleinen See an der Autobahn. Der Geräuschpegel ist nicht so dolle, das schwindende Sonnenlicht dagegen ganz zauberhaft. Friedfisch gab es bislang nicht, dafür einen 65er Aal auf drei Maden am 14er Haken.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs! Feierabend am kleinen See an der Autobahn. Der Geräuschpegel ist nicht so dolle, das schwindende Sonnenlicht dagegen ganz zauberhaft. Friedfisch gab es bislang nicht, dafür einen 65er Aal auf drei Maden am 14er Haken.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354817


Auch wenn der Geräuschpegel nicht so pralle ist, die Idylle vom See macht das wieder wett. Sehr schön.
Na dann mal Petri Heil zum 65er Aal.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Captain_H00k

Schaut mega idyllisch da aus @Wuemmehunter , beneide Dich richtig für so ein schönes Gewässer


----------



## Minimax

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Was gibts heutzutage für schöne 3-teilige Feeder Sticks um die 3,30m ( im Notfall auch 3,60m ) ,die den leichten Bereich abdecken bis sagen wir 40/60  - max 80g WG ?



Listen Baby, listen, wir callen die "Sticks" eher "Wand" , oder auch mal Rute oder Rod, if you know what I mean.
Marktlage für 11ft Feeder in dreiteilig 2oz ist nicht so nice ist aber auch mein sweet Spot best compromise, i reckon.
I myself and me sporte seit Jahren zwei Shimano Aernos 3,30 in 60g, leider a tad of Duplon am Grip, aber saubere, smarte Ruten die ihre Fishes zuverlässig catchen und den Basket dahin befördern, where it belongs. Check die mal beim Dealer aus, und wiggle them a bit, und die kommen wirklich nice mit ner Drei-Fünfer Freerunner, for Instance Daiwa Emcast Lt, mal dranschnallen, dann lernst Du was ich meine.
Puh, now I need a shower, 
Peace, tight lines und always many catches,
Yours
Minimäxxxxx


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Schaut mega idyllisch da aus @Wuemmehunter , beneide Dich richtig für so ein schönes Gewässer


Ja, aussehen tut es klasse, nur die vielbefahrene A1 befindet sich etwa50 Meter vom Südufer entfernt. Dafür ist es für mich nur 20 Minuten zu fahren.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Listen Baby, listen, wir callen die "Sticks" eher "Wand" , oder auch mal Rute oder Rod, if you know what I mean.
> Marktlage für 11ft Feeder in dreiteilig 2oz ist nicht so nice ist aber auch mein sweet Spot best compromise, i reckon.
> I myself and me sporte seit Jahren zwei Shimano Aernos 3,30 in 60g, leider a tad of Duplon am Grip, aber saubere, smarte Ruten die ihre Fishes zuverlässig catchen und den Basket dahin befördern, where it belongs. Check die mal beim Dealer aus, und wiggle them a bit, und die kommen wirklich nice mit ner Drei-Fünfer Freerunner, for Instance Daiwa Emcast Lt, mal dranschnallen, dann lernst Du was ich meine.
> Puh, now I need a shower,
> Peace, tight lines und always many catches,
> Yours
> Minimäxxxxx


Dieses Englisch. Aber ich kann auch was. My name is Jason and I`m from Zwergenland.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

...and I have some Brotbrösels in my left hand mäntletäsch!


----------



## Captain_H00k

@Minimax sorry für den vielleicht zu denglischen Post 
Weißt Du ich konsumiere aktuell eindeutig zuviel US Medien,bitte mir das zu verzeihen   Ich werde mich bemühen !
Back 2 topic 

Nee Spaß beiseite,Du meinst doch die Shimano Aernos AX Feeder,oder ?
Wenn ja,dann ist das Mittelstück doch auch zum Teil aus Kork.Da Du sie ja besitzt,ist das echter Vollkork ?
Ich bin da mittlerweile echt gebrandmarkt...Fast alle Hersteller verbauen heutzutage diese doofe Korktapete,egal ob bei Spinnruten oder im Freidfisch Bereich.Dabei ist wirklich nur ne Schicht Korktapete auf nen mal mehr oder weniger soliden Untergrund geklebt,ich denke die meisten kennen es.Selbst gute Hersteller machen das,habs an ner Browing Rute,hatte es an vielen Daiwas.Shimano hab ich bisher keine für den Friedfisch Bereich,von daher kann ich das nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> @Minimax sorry für den vielleicht zu denglischen Post
> Weißt Du ich konsumiere aktuell eindeutig zuviel US Medien,bitte mir das zu verzeihen   Ich werde mich bemühen !
> Back 2 topic
> 
> Nee Spaß beiseite,Du meinst doch die Shimano AX Feeder,oder ?
> Wenn ja,dann ist das Mittelstück doch auch zum Teil aus Kork.Da Du sie ja besitzt,ist das echter Vollkork ?
> Ich bin da mittlerweile echt gebrandmarkt...Fast alle Hersteller verbauen heutzutage diese doofe Korktapete,egal ob bei Spinnruten oder im Freidfisch Bereich.Dabei ist wirklich nur ne Schicht Korktapete auf nen mal mehr oder weniger soliden Untergrund geklebt,ich denke die meisten kennen es.Selbst gute Hersteller machen das,habs an ner Browing Rute,hatte es an vielen Daiwas.Shimano hab ich bisher keine für den Friedfisch Bereich,von daher kann ich das nicht einschätzen.


Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt lass bauen.

Mein Rutenerwerbsleben ist seit dem Kauf einer zweiteiligen 11' Rute und der Schenkung eines Korum Quivers deutlich einfacher geworden, weil das Transportmittel jetzt nur noch vom Auto diktiert wird, und da ist auch 12' zweiteilig relativ Rille - lange Rede kurzer Sinn: bei so einer kurzen Spielzeugrute versteif dich nicht aufs Tansportmaß ;D
So ne Drennan Acolyte Feeder hätte doch viel schönes für dich aufstrebenden Jungangler?

Für mich ist catchen immer noch Ringkampf in bunten Höschen btw


----------



## Captain_H00k

@Kochtopf Also sagen wir mal so,Geld spielt in sofern ne Rolle,dass ich gerne Preis / Leistung kaufe 
Bin aber generell offen für alles.
Bin gerne mit nem 1 Ruten Setup mit Bike unterwegs,deswegen bin ich immer auf der Suche nach relativ kompakten Lösungen 
Aber leider hat diese Art der Angelei auch zur Folge,dass die Gerätschaften öfter mal gut beansprucht werden.Hier am Rhein an den Steinpackungen geht zudem auch so gerne mal was kaputt.Ne Custom wäre mir dafür viel zu schade,es sollte daher schon was aus Serie sein  Wenn die Feeder Tips als Ersatz zu bekommen wären wäre aber super !
Zu den Kroum Ruten,die sind ja relativ günstig,aber haben lange Kork Griffe.Sind das denn Vollkork Griffe ?


----------



## Hecht100+

@Captain_H00k 
Einfach mal anschauen, wenn du Bilder möchtest sag Bescheid 








						Rive Feederrute Smart Feeder 330, 3,30m - 60gr - 202g
					

Beste Rive Qualität zum Einsteigerpreis bietet die Friedfischrute "Smart Feeder" von Rive  Die "Smart Feeder"-Serie wurde Entwickelt mit einem Ziel: den RIVE Qualität zum besten Preis! Das neue Feeder-Sortiment ist perfekt zum Seen- und Kanalangeln. Die Performance des Bl...




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## Minimax

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> @Minimax sorry für den vielleicht zu denglischen Post
> Weißt Du ich konsumiere aktuell eindeutig zuviel US Medien,bitte mir das zu verzeihen   Ich werde mich bemühen !
> Back 2 topic
> 
> Nee Spaß beiseite,Du meinst doch die Shimano Aernos AX Feeder,oder ?
> Wenn ja,dann ist das Mittelstück doch auch zum Teil aus Kork.Da Du sie ja besitzt,ist das echter Vollkork ?
> Ich bin da mittlerweile echt gebrandmarkt...Fast alle Hersteller verbauen heutzutage diese doofe Korktapete,egal ob bei Spinnruten oder im Freidfisch Bereich.Dabei ist wirklich nur ne Schicht Korktapete auf nen mal mehr oder weniger soliden Untergrund geklebt,ich denke die meisten kennen es.Selbst gute Hersteller machen das,habs an ner Browing Rute,hatte es an vielen Daiwas.Shimano hab ich bisher keine für den Friedfisch Bereich,von daher kann ich das nicht einschätzen.


Hahaha, alles prima mein Lieber, der Ükel lebt ja von der gegenseitigen Parodie.
Also, zum Ernst des Lebens: auch meine die Aernos Precisison Feede, die dieser Tage durch einen Nachfolger ersetzt wird. Zur Korkqualität kann ich wenig sagen, mir reicht sie. 
Sie ist in der schlechten Jahreszeit mein Arbeitspferd für die leichte Grundangelei, und gekoppelt mit zb. Alten kleinen Okuma Longbow eine handliche Praktische Rute mit Wurfgewichtsluft nach oben und unten. Tatsächlich gehen die meisten meiner Fänge auf ihr Konto und nicht auf die Ükelwochenschau Glamour Kombis.
Wirklich edle 11fter gibts nur in zweiteilig, billige, grobe 11fter gibts dagegen auch in 3teilig. Die Aernos -und vermutlich auch den Nachfolger- halte ich daher für einen guten Komprmiss: Handlich dreiteiligkeit, aber nicht so saugrobb wie Cormoran Bullfighter oder Daiwa Black Widow. 
Schau mal ob sie Dir gefällt,
Hg
Mini


----------



## Captain_H00k

@Hecht100+ sehr geil, danke für den Link !
Rein von den Stats liest sich das richtig gut,vor allem nur 202g Gewicht.
Du brauchst nicht unbedingt Bilder hochladen,hab die im Netz glaube ich sehen können.
Falls Du die hast wäre interessanter was zu der Rute zu hören.
Kann man das WG für voll nehmen, sprich gehen max 60g Futterkörbe gefüllt auszuwerfen ?

@Minimax ,dank Dir für die ausführlichen Infos  
Werde mal schauen ob ich mir die Rute irgendwo demnächst mal ansehen kann

@Kochtopf  die Drennan schaut richtig sweet aus 
Aber ich bin ehrlich,das wäre mir zu schade für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Kochtopf

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Also sagen wir mal so,Geld spielt in sofern ne Rolle,dass ich gerne Preis / Leistung kaufe
> Bin aber generell offen für alles.
> Bin gerne mit nem 1 Ruten Setup mit Bike unterwegs,deswegen bin ich immer auf der Suche nach relativ kompakten Lösungen
> Aber leider hat diese Art der Angelei auch zur Folge,dass die Gerätschaften öfter mal gut beansprucht werden.Hier am Rhein an den Steinpackungen geht zudem auch so gerne mal was kaputt.Ne Custom wäre mir dafür viel zu schade,es sollte daher schon was aus Serie sein  Wenn die Feeder Tips als Ersatz zu bekommen wären wäre aber super !
> Zu den Kroum Ruten,die sind ja relativ günstig,aber haben lange Kork Griffe.Sind das denn Vollkork Griffe ?


Die Korum Sachen sind generell Value for Money. Das gilt für die Drennamsachen auch, aber die sind dabei noch was fürs Herz und edler, aber mit Korum macht der Anglersmann nichts verkehrt.

Ein Vögelchen ("Papi, Mama hat dir eine Amgel bestellt... aber das ist geheim deswegen sag ich es nicht") hat mir gezwitschert, dass eine Lachstrollingrute für Baitcaster unterwegs nach Kurhessen ist. Ich hab ein gutes Frauchen. Dabei haben wir nicht mal einen Jahrestag oder ein Jubiläum oder so.

Das gleiche Vögelchen war mit mir am Samstag im Tierpark. Nachdem ich im Schweisse meines Angesichts das Kind im Bollerwagen durch den Tierpark gezerrt hatte (hint: Ebene Flächen sind im nordhessischen Mittelgebirge eher spärlich gesäht)  ging es zurück zum Auto, die Thronerbin in ihren Reisethron geschnallt und in Griffweite war eine Selbstbau"pose" aus Wolkenknete. Während ich die wichtige und weitreichende Entscheidung der musikalischen Untermalung unserer Heimfahrt traf (es wurden Black Sabbaths Fabelwerk Paranoid und Loikaemies III) ertönte plötzlich von hinten "Döbel Döbel komm zu mir  Döbel Döbel komm zu mir..." und die kleine kratzte mit der Posenantenne dabei rhythmisch über die angelaufene Autoscheibe. Ich konnte den Chant noch aufnehmen aber leider lässt das Forum nicht das hochladen von Tondateien zu, sonst würde ich euch diesen mächtigen Zauberspruch gerne  zeigen auf dass er allen Ükeln Glück bringen möge.

Angeln und Döbel waren nebenbei den ganzen Tag und die Tage davor kein Thema zwischen uns beiden. Toll was so in ihrem Köpfchen rumspukt


----------



## Hecht100+

Kann ich nicht sagen, ich muss maximal 25 mtr werfen, da reichen schon 10 gramm aus. Und ich angel meistens am See, also keine Strömung. Aber ansonsten für das Geld eine geile Rute.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Vielen Dank Jungs,sehr viel Inspiration !
Übrigens bitte nicht falsch verstehen,das soll keine untergmogelte Kaufberatung werden.
Ich hab auch keinen Kaufzwang,dachte nur ich frag einfach hier ,und evtl hat jemand von euch genau was mit ähnlichen Specs was empfehlenswert ist.
Hier müsste ja ein geballter Fundus an Ruten versammelt sein,wenn man alle User mal zusammen rechnen würde   
Wenns jetzt Richtung Herbst / Winter geht,wirds bestimmt hier und da mal wieder nen Schnapper und einige Aktionen in manchen Shops geben.Von daher will ich einfach schonmal recherchieren,wonach ich dann so schauen sollte


----------



## Minimax

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Übrigens bitte nicht falsch verstehen,das soll keine untergmogelte Kaufberatung werden.



Warum denn auch eigentlich nicht? Des Ükels täglich Brot ists, unsere herrlichen Spielsachen zu diskutieren- zum Vorteil für den Fragenden, zum Gefallen für die Antwortenden. Und so wächst und wächst der kollektive Rutenwald, und bald wirst auch Du einem Ratsuchenden helfen können. So sind die Sitten und Gebräuche der Ükels, ein Ikea-Ballparadies mit Ruten, Rollen, Schnüren und Nubsies.
Ich liebe es hier in unserer kleinen Karawanserei.


----------



## Kochtopf

Man mogelt Ükeln keine Kaufberatung unter, wir sind da eher wie ein Rudel Hyänen bei einer Hüftlahmen Ziege, also keine Bange @Captain_H00k


----------



## geomas

#zauberwort
#zauberspruch

Kochtopf erwähnte ganz beiläufig magische Wörter und nun bin ich _*schmollend und natürlich nur unter Protest!!! *_wieder da.
Schön, daß hier heftig geschwingspitzelt wurde. Ich melde mich später noch mal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nabend Jungs.
Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Tages.
Ich war vorhin am See n bisschen feedern. Es gab zwei Plötzen und einige halbstarke Brachsen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für mich ist catchen immer noch Ringkampf in bunten Höschen btw



Und das Geile ist.... der Mann mit den Catches ist tatsächlich Catcher....


----------



## skyduck

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ja, aussehen tut es klasse, nur die vielbefahrene A1 befindet sich etwa50 Meter vom Südufer entfernt. Dafür ist es für mich nur 20 Minuten zu fahren.


Ohropax... Nein ich kann es gut nachvollziehen. Habe mal ein Jahr lang am Ewaldsee bei Gelsenkirchen gefischt. Sehr schöner kleiner Waldsee mit natürlichen Fischbestand (heißt ich habe bei 10 Ansitzen nicht ein Biss gehabt und es dann aufgegeben). Der war absolut traumhaft mit extra liebevoll angelegten und gepflegten angelplätzen. Leider lag er genau zwischen der Schnellstraße und der A2. Irgendwann nervt diese Geräuschkulisse nur noch und abschalten ist echt schwierig.


----------



## skyduck

Heute Abend noch 2 Stunden zu der Seerosen-Stelle gegangen (diese Woche möglich da die Herzdame ja im Urlaub ist). Hat echt Spass gemacht, habe Stachelschweinborsten und verschiedenes aus der Posen-Schatzkiste durch probiert. Gab neben den obligatorischen Zwergendöbel wieder ein paar schöne Rotaugen und meine erste Ruhr-Rotfeder (Mini aber schön). Ausserdem gab es noch eine kleine Güster? Dazu gesellten sich dann wieder ein paar Babykarpfen, irgendwie werden die immer kleiner. Ein Kollege meinte der Verein oberhalb hätte K2 besetzt, na ja schön wenn sie jetzt bei uns sind  . Auf jeden Fall läuft es im Moment echt traumhaft und ich bin froh, dass ich Dank euch und diesem Forum wieder den Spass am Friedfisch und den alten Methoden wieder gefunden habe.


----------



## geomas

^ Petri heil, die Baby-Karpfen fetzen. Rotfedern würde ich zu den schönsten heimischen Fischen überhaupt zählen. Und die „Güster?” sieht mir aus wie ABramis junior.
Glückwunsch zu Rhinefishers Hardy und der Glocke und schön, daß Dir die altmodischen Swingtips von Metal Micky gefallen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Geomans, schön das du wieder da bist.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Kochtopf

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Geomans, schön das du wieder da bist.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Ich möchte mich dem anschließen, ohne @geomas wankelt der Ükel nicht mehr, er humpelt


----------



## geomas

Ich machs mal kurz und richte ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger der vergangenen Tage. 

Bei mir gab es bei den üblichen kurzen Abendansitzen „nicht einen guten Fisch”, aber recht viele kleine bis mittelgroße Plötz, Güstern, Brassen. Eine sehr hochrückige und wunderschön anzusehende, aber auch recht kurze Rotfeder war ebenso im Mix wie Barsche der Fluviatilis-Abteilung (auf Caster) und die fast obligatorischen Ukelei.

Caster und Pinkies sind in Kombination nach wie vor gefragt bei den heimischen Cypriniden und erneut gab es überraschend schnelle Bisse auf die etwa 6mm großen Softhooker-Pellets von BaitTech (Special G „Gold” --- die Variante „green” habe ich nur einmal kurz probiert, erfolglos, aber das muß nix bedeuten).

Bedingt durch die kürzer werdenden Tageslicht-Angel-Zeitfenster habe ich zunächst eine Rute zur Dämmerungsrute auserkoren und ihr eins der beiden Drennan Isotope verpaßt:






Die Silstar Tradition Quiver 285 mit fest eingebauter Bibberspitze hat das Isotope bekommen. Gefällt mir gut, die Kombination. 
Ist nicht zu hell und sitzt bislang zuverlässig. Das zweite Leuchtdings aus der Drennan-Packung soll vermutlich an die große Schwester der Tradition Quiver.
Diese Rute in 11ft habe ich neu gekauft, leider hat die Rute einen Lackschaden (ich tippe auf „an die Heizung gelehnt” oder „Kontakt zu lösungsmittelhaltigem Zeugs”) und ich bin noch am Grübeln, wie ich verfahren soll.

Hab gestern Abend noch Haarvorfächer für Frolic geknüpft - ein erster Versuch gestern (mit gekauften, nicht perfekt passenden Vorfächern) resultierte in knackigen Bissen, aber kein Fisch hing.

An der Tackle-Front gibts auch Neuigkeiten, vermutlich kommt morgen ne interessante Rute aus dem UK und zwei Schnäppchen aus D werden von GLS aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen „zwischengelagert”. Also kann ich demnächst wohl wirklich spitzenmäßig bibbern und zittern.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich dem anschließen, ohne @geomas wankelt der Ükel nicht mehr, er humpelt


stimme dir voll zu


----------



## skyduck

#leichter Neid

@Professor Tinca @geomas 
Mensch wenn ich immer diese Gewässer auf den Fotos sehe und diesen Wahsinns Weißfischbestand werde ich immer ganz grün . Nach der Rente gehts entweder in den Osten oder nach Ostfriesland, auf jeden Fall weg von hier. Hauptsache viel Wasser, Ruhe und Natur. Vielleicht kann ich meinen Chef auch mal überreden dort irgendwo einen weiteren Standort aufzumachen...


----------



## geomas

@skyduck - die Gewässer Deiner Umgebung kenne ich gar nicht. Aber auch hier im (Nord-) Osten ist angelmäßig nicht alles gold.
Viele der „LAV-Pool-Gewässer” verwildern zusehends, die Zahl der tatsächlich nutzbaren Angelstellen schrumpft deutlich. Besatz gibt es hier und da, aber eben auch nicht überall. Vor ner ganzen Weile schrieb @Nordlichtangler mal in einem Nebensatz was von Futterfischbesatz - so etwas ist mir fremd wie die Rückseite des Mondes.
Falls Du mal hier Urlaub machst gib bitte Zeichen, ein oder zwei Tipps kann ich Dir ganz sicher geben und der Professore könnte sicher auch Substanz beisteuern.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute Abend noch 2 Stunden zu der Seerosen-Stelle gegangen (diese Woche möglich da die Herzdame ja im Urlaub ist).


Kannst du den Zusammenhang mal näher erläutern? Was ist an den Seerosen, das du deiner Herzdame nicht mitteilen kannst?


----------



## Andal

Ohne den @geomas  fehlt dem Ükel was!


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich dem anschließen, ohne @geomas wankelt der Ükel nicht mehr, er humpelt



@geomas : Schön dass hier nicht mehr gehumpelt werden muß und es endlich wieder wankelt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Was für eine Freude wieder von Dir lesen, lieber Georg! Schön, dass Du wieder da bist. 
@mikesch: Danke für den Hinweis auf die Zährte/Rußnase! Ich habe bei den eher südlich anzusiedelnden Weißfischarten keinerlei Routine bei der Unterscheidung. Ein toller Kämpfer war der Bursche trotzdem.


----------



## Slappy

Willkommen zurück @geomas 

Ein herzliches Petri an alle am Wasser und an die die bereits erfolgreich waren. 

Ich bin heute im Kindkrank. Wenn ich die große heute Nachmittag abhole geht es mit beiden ne Runde an Fluß. Frische Luft soll ja gut sein. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man mogelt Ükeln keine Kaufberatung unter, wir sind da eher wie ein Rudel Hyänen bei einer Hüftlahmen Ziege, also keine Bange @Captain_H00k


Ich denke im Schnitt hast du nach einer Empfehlung hier ausm Ükel ca. 24h Zeit dir das empfohlene zu kaufen. Danach werden die Preise um 25-45% angezogen. Oder der Artikel ist schlichtweg ausverkauft


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Vögelchen ("Papi, Mama hat dir eine Amgel bestellt... aber das ist geheim deswegen sag ich es nicht") hat mir gezwitschert, dass eine Lachstrollingrute für Baitcaster unterwegs nach Kurhessen ist. Ich hab ein gutes Frauchen. Dabei haben wir nicht mal einen Jahrestag oder ein Jubiläum oder so.
> 
> Angeln und Döbel waren nebenbei den ganzen Tag und die Tage davor kein Thema zwischen uns beiden. Toll was so in ihrem Köpfchen rumspukt


El Potto @Kochtopf : Könntest du bitte, wenn die Lachsrute eingetroffen ist, ein paar aussagefähige Bilder machen und etwas zur Haptik und Aktion sagen...
(möglichst zeitnah, hätte da auch noch Interesse) (woher kommt die Rute?)
Glückwunsch zur tollen Tochter...


----------



## Skott

Schön, dass du wieder da bist Georg!!!


----------



## Tobias85

Die magischen Worte des Kochtopf haben Wirkung gezeigt und unser Georg ist wieder da! Nun stellt sich die Frage: Handelt es sich bei unserem Georg um einen Geomas cephalus? Egal, schön, dass du wieder da bist, @geomas!


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> Kannst du den Zusammenhang mal näher erläutern? Was ist an den Seerosen, das du deiner Herzdame nicht mitteilen kannst?


Da wohnt die Sumpf-Runke...    
Nein das war die Stelle die ich mal abends mit Pose befischen wollte und da die Herzdame im Urlaub ist habe ich da nun mal Zeit zu weil ich momentan jeden Abend nach Herzenslust und ohne Rücksicht auf wen losziehen kann.


----------



## Andal

Sehr empathisch... chappeau!


----------



## Xianeli

Tricast schrieb:


> Und ein interessanter Dunstabzug im Herd. Wirklich modern und stylisch.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Die versenkbaren Steckdosen in der Arbeitsplatte am Herd gefallen mir besser als der Dunstabzug


----------



## Andal

Xianeli schrieb:


> Die versenkbaren Steckdosen in der Arbeitsplatte am Herd gefallen mir besser als der Dunstabzug


Zum Mond sind sie geflogen, das menschliche Genom haben sie entschlüsselt... aber das mal wer die selbstreinigende Küche erfindet, kommt keinem in den Sinn!


----------



## Tricast

Xianeli schrieb:


> Die versenkbaren Steckdosen in der Arbeitsplatte am Herd gefallen mir besser als der Dunstabzug



Sind die versenkt oder versenkbar? 
Wir haben damals ganz bewusst keinen  BORA Abzug genommen weil der bei großen hohen Töpfen nicht funktioniert und wir viel vorkochen an Eintöpfe.
Den Herd habt ihr hoffentlich unten damit sich keiner verbrühen kann beim rausnehmen. Es gibt so viel Blödsinn bei der Küchenplanung, z.B. die kleinen Abwaschbecken wo kein Backblech oder Rost reinpasst.
Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Zeit im neuen Haus.

Liebe Grüße 
Heinz


----------



## Trotta

Aha, wenn man bei Angling Direct als Gast bestellt, erhält man nicht automatisch eine Versandbestätigung mit Tracking-ID. Blöd, wenn der Qualitäts-Zusteller GLS dann auch noch darauf verzichtet, über die Lieferung an irgendeinen Paketshop zu benachrichtigen.
Falls es sich schon mal jemand gefragt hat, die Drennan Float Links passen in beiden Größen auf die Premier Floats. Die Großen besser als die Kleinen. In einer Dose SSG befinden sich heutzutage übrigens ganze sieben Swan-Shots. Ich hoffe, das reicht trotzdem, um meinen Beef mit der Schwanenfamilie aus der Welt zu schaffen...^^


Edit: auf die Missiles passen die Float Links natürlich nicht.


----------



## Xianeli

Tricast schrieb:


> Sind die versenkt oder versenkbar?
> Wir haben damals ganz bewusst keinen  BORA Abzug genommen weil der bei großen hohen Töpfen nicht funktioniert und wir viel vorkochen an Eintöpfe.
> Den Herd habt ihr hoffentlich unten damit sich keiner verbrühen kann beim rausnehmen. Es gibt so viel Blödsinn bei der Küchenplanung, z.B. die kleinen Abwaschbecken wo kein Backblech oder Rost reinpasst.
> Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Zeit im neuen Haus.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz




Sie sind versenkbar. 

Also das mit den großen Töpfen wurde vermutlich durch mehr Leistung des Abzuges gelöst. Natürlich habe ich noch keine riesigen Brummer ausprobiert aber bei unserem größten Pott ( gibt natürlich noch größere) gab es keinerlei Probleme bei mittlerer Stufe. Nur zum Würzen sollte man runter drehen sonst landen die im Abzug statt im Essen 

Ja der Herd ist mittelhoch und darüber die Mikrowelle. Wir hatten ja damals bei Ükeltreffen die Rede davon gehabt und habe mich beim Bestellen darauf berufen


----------



## Xianeli

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Mond sind sie geflogen, das menschliche Genom haben sie entschlüsselt... aber das mal wer die selbstreinigende Küche erfindet, kommt keinem in den Sinn!



Das wäre natürlich genial


----------



## Tobias85

_"..und dann swing ich mein Ding..."_

Jungs, hätte ich da schon gewusst, wie der restliche Abend verlaufen würde...ich hätte das nie so geschrieben. Aber eins nach dem anderen...

Die Tour gestern mit meinem Angelbuddy war ziemlich kurzfristig angesetzt. Es ging dann spontan an einen Baggersee, den ich vor zwei Jahren schon einmal erfolglos besucht hatte, der aber eigentlich nach Schleien schreit: Viel Totholz, viel Kraut und viele Schnecken dazwischen. Mein Ziel war es, ufernah auf Schleie zu gehen. Da ich parallel zum Ufer angeln wollte aber nicht direkt vor den eigenen Füßen, habe ich mich für die Swingtip-Rute entschieden, schließlich sollten die erhofften Schleien möglichst wenig Widerstand spüren. 5m links von mir wuchs ein kleines Seerosenfeld, direkt davor habe ich mit je zwei kleinen Madenschleudern voll kleinhgehackter Frolics, Micropellets und Dosenmais angefüttert. Bis zur Dämmerung hab ichs mit Frolic am Haar versucht, das Frolic wurde aber zur Hälfte abgefressen (ich tippe dort stark auf Krebse). In die Nacht rein hab ich dann noch zwei Stunden mit Wurm geangelt. Leider gab es nur einen kurzen Schnurschwimmer und das wars. Auch auf die Pose mit Wurm, die ich ca. 5m grade raus abgelegt hatte, tat sich nichts. Vielleicht starte ich da demnächst mal eine kleine Futterkampagne mit ner halben Handvoll Frolic alle zwei Tage oder so.

Wisst ihr übrigens, was sich super anbietet, wenn man seine Posenadapter nicht findet und kein Fahrradventilgummi im Haus hat? Gummi von Fahrradventilen... 







Ich hatte in letzter Zeit diverse geplatzte Reifen, daher hatte ich noch ein paar von den Ventilen als Ersatz hier rumliegen. Hat super funktioniert und ich denke, statt weiter die teuren 5er-Packs von Drennan zu kaufen, werde ich mir in Zukunft einfach Ventilgummi besorgen und mal ein bisschen selbst bauen. 


Mein Angelbuddy hatte eine Rute auf Hecht ausgelegt und wie immer auch eine Rute mit Laufblei und Wurm in die Mitte gepfeffert. Als er letztere kurz vor Sonnenuntergang kontrolieren wollte, hing die Montage im Kraut fest. Plötzlich meinte er, da wäre sogar noch ein Fisch dran, und kein kleiner. Die Montage ließ sich aber absolut nicht lösen, die hatte sich nämlich zusätzlich noch rechts von ihm ein Stück vorm Ufer in einem toten Ast festgehangen. Um sicher zu gehen, dass da wirklich ein Fisch dranhängt, hab ich kurz die Rute übernommen und tatsächlich - als ich die Schnur wieder etwas locker ließ, gab es einen ordentlichen Zupfer* an der Schnur. Tja, da der Fisch da fest hing, man den Fisch aber kaum einfach verenden lassen kann und mein Angelbuddy das folgende wohl nie getan hätte, hab ich dann die Zähne zusammengebissen und dem Fisch (nicht dem Angelbuddy) zuliebe Beine und Füße entkleidet und bin am Ufer lang 5m weit zu diesem Ast gewatet, dabei ein paarmal fast ausgerutscht im schlammigen Grund und dauernd im ganzen Totholz hängen geblieben, das sich fast einen Meter breit vor dem Ufer verkantet hatte. Den kritischen Ast konnte ich zwar erreichen, aber der war am Ufer so dick, dass ich ihn von dort aus weder brechen, noch mit dem Taschenmesser zerlegen konnte. Also blieb mir keine Wahl: Blankziehen, mein Ding frei schwingen lassen und noch weiter rein in den See.  So konnte ich den Ast dann aber immerhin abbrechen, die Schnur abtüddeln und der Fisch hing nur noch im Kraut. Für den letzten, leider traurigen Akt möchte ich nun Goethes Erlkönig frei zitieren:

Ich sprang an Land,
das Kraut ließ los,
der 11cm-Barsch
er war schon tot.


*Ich nehme an, dass der Ast bei Zug einfach unter Spannung geriet, die Schnur sich festklemmte und beim locker lassen der Schnur diese dann plötzlich irgendwo abgerutscht ist und der aufgeladene Ast ihr einen Ruck versetzt hat. Der Zwergen-Barsch, der bis zum Allerwertesten geschluckt hatte, kann das jedenfalls nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## geomas

#ad

Auch als registrierter Kunde bekomme ich keine Versandbestätigung per Mail, nur ne Auftragsbestätigung.
Zum „Tracken” muß man sich einloggen. Ist natürlich nicht sehr komfortabel, wird teilweise aber durch das günstige und recht breite Angebot wieder aufgewogen.
@Trotta  - viel Erfolg mit den Schwänen.


----------



## Tricast

@Xianeli : Das habt Ihr gut gemacht! In vielen Küchenstudios sieht man den Herd in Augenhöhe und dann ist das Malheur vorprogrammiert.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> #ad
> Auch als registrierter Kunde bekomme ich keine Versandbestätigung per Mail, nur ne Auftragsbestätigung.
> Zum „Tracken” muß man sich einloggen. Ist natürlich nicht sehr komfortabel, wird teilweise aber durch das günstige und recht breite Angebot wieder aufgewogen.
> @Trotta  - viel Erfolg mit den Schwänen.


Willkommen zurück! Da zudem versandkostenfrei, kann man so ein bisschen Unkomfort schon in Kauf nehmen. Auf Anfrage beim Support wurde mir die Tracking-ID auch innerhalb von ein paar Stunden nachgeliefert.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Xianeli : Das habt Ihr gut gemacht! In vielen Küchenstudios sieht man den Herd in Augenhöhe und dann ist das Malheur vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Heb mal die Gans mit dem heissen Bräter "auf Augenhöhe" raus. Völliger Blödsinn - aber dekorativ. Dann zehnmal lieber bücken und die Schaden kurz im Gesicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ziemlich windig heute am See.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber ab und zu beißt es.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ziemlich windig heute am See.



Entweder bist Du da empfindlicher als ich oder das Bild täuscht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Starkwind aber zum Glück von hinten.
Sieht man nicht gut aufm Bild.


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> _"..und dann swing ich mein Ding..."_
> 
> Erlkönig frei zitieren:
> 
> Ich sprang an Land,
> das Kraut ließ los,
> der 11cm-Barsch
> er war schon tot.
> 
> 
> *Ich nehme an, dass der Ast bei Zug einfach unter Spannung geriet, die Schnur sich festklemmte und beim locker lassen der Schnur diese dann plötzlich irgendwo abgerutscht ist und der aufgeladene Ast ihr einen Ruck versetzt hat. Der Zwergen-Barsch, der bis zum Allerwertesten geschluckt hatte, kann das jedenfalls nicht gewesen sein.


Aber meinen absoluten Respekt vor diesem Einsatz und den Mitleid für die Kreatur. Und hätte ja auch ganz anders ausgehen können...


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Starkwind aber zum Glück von hinten.
> Sieht man nicht gut aufm Bild.



Wenn der Wind von hinten kommt können sich bei der Gewässerbereite natürlich keine großen Wellen aufbauen.

Wenn der Wind Anlauf hat, sieht es bei mir dann so aus:


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> _"..und dann swing ich mein Ding..."_
> 
> Jungs, hätte ich da schon gewusst, wie der restliche Abend verlaufen würde...ich hätte das nie so geschrieben. Aber eins nach dem anderen...
> 
> Die Tour gestern mit meinem Angelbuddy war ziemlich kurzfristig angesetzt. Es ging dann spontan an einen Baggersee, den ich vor zwei Jahren schon einmal erfolglos besucht hatte, der aber eigentlich nach Schleien schreit: Viel Totholz, viel Kraut und viele Schnecken dazwischen. Mein Ziel war es, ufernah auf Schleie zu gehen. Da ich parallel zum Ufer angeln wollte aber nicht direkt vor den eigenen Füßen, habe ich mich für die Swingtip-Rute entschieden, schließlich sollten die erhofften Schleien möglichst wenig Widerstand spüren. 5m links von mir wuchs ein kleines Seerosenfeld, direkt davor habe ich mit je zwei kleinen Madenschleudern voll kleinhgehackter Frolics, Micropellets und Dosenmais angefüttert. Bis zur Dämmerung hab ichs mit Frolic am Haar versucht, das Frolic wurde aber zur Hälfte abgefressen (ich tippe dort stark auf Krebse). In die Nacht rein hab ich dann noch zwei Stunden mit Wurm geangelt. Leider gab es nur einen kurzen Schnurschwimmer und das wars. Auch auf die Pose mit Wurm, die ich ca. 5m grade raus abgelegt hatte, tat sich nichts. Vielleicht starte ich da demnächst mal eine kleine Futterkampagne mit ner halben Handvoll Frolic alle zwei Tage oder so.
> 
> Wisst ihr übrigens, was sich super anbietet, wenn man seine Posenadapter nicht findet und kein Fahrradventilgummi im Haus hat? Gummi von Fahrradventilen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354864
> 
> 
> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit diverse geplatzte Reifen, daher hatte ich noch ein paar von den Ventilen als Ersatz hier rumliegen. Hat super funktioniert und ich denke, statt weiter die teuren 5er-Packs von Drennan zu kaufen, werde ich mir in Zukunft einfach Ventilgummi besorgen und mal ein bisschen selbst bauen.
> 
> 
> Mein Angelbuddy hatte eine Rute auf Hecht ausgelegt und wie immer auch eine Rute mit Laufblei und Wurm in die Mitte gepfeffert. Als er letztere kurz vor Sonnenuntergang kontrolieren wollte, hing die Montage im Kraut fest. Plötzlich meinte er, da wäre sogar noch ein Fisch dran, und kein kleiner. Die Montage ließ sich aber absolut nicht lösen, die hatte sich nämlich zusätzlich noch rechts von ihm ein Stück vorm Ufer in einem toten Ast festgehangen. Um sicher zu gehen, dass da wirklich ein Fisch dranhängt, hab ich kurz die Rute übernommen und tatsächlich - als ich die Schnur wieder etwas locker ließ, gab es einen ordentlichen Zupfer* an der Schnur. Tja, da der Fisch da fest hing, man den Fisch aber kaum einfach verenden lassen kann und mein Angelbuddy das folgende wohl nie getan hätte, hab ich dann die Zähne zusammengebissen und dem Fisch (nicht dem Angelbuddy) zuliebe Beine und Füße entkleidet und bin am Ufer lang 5m weit zu diesem Ast gewatet, dabei ein paarmal fast ausgerutscht im schlammigen Grund und dauernd im ganzen Totholz hängen geblieben, das sich fast einen Meter breit vor dem Ufer verkantet hatte. Den kritischen Ast konnte ich zwar erreichen, aber der war am Ufer so dick, dass ich ihn von dort aus weder brechen, noch mit dem Taschenmesser zerlegen konnte. Also blieb mir keine Wahl: Blankziehen, mein Ding frei schwingen lassen und noch weiter rein in den See.  So konnte ich den Ast dann aber immerhin abbrechen, die Schnur abtüddeln und der Fisch hing nur noch im Kraut. Für den letzten, leider traurigen Akt möchte ich nun Goethes Erlkönig frei zitieren:
> 
> Ich sprang an Land,
> das Kraut ließ los,
> der 11cm-Barsch
> er war schon tot.
> 
> 
> *Ich nehme an, dass der Ast bei Zug einfach unter Spannung geriet, die Schnur sich festklemmte und beim locker lassen der Schnur diese dann plötzlich irgendwo abgerutscht ist und der aufgeladene Ast ihr einen Ruck versetzt hat. Der Zwergen-Barsch, der bis zum Allerwertesten geschluckt hatte, kann das jedenfalls nicht gewesen sein.


Das arme Bärschlein, aber nur wahre Männer steigen in die Fluten um einen Fisch am Haken zu bergen. Find ich toll von dir


----------



## geomas

Ja, starker Einsatz von Dir, @Tobias85 ! Und schade, daß es bei Dir nicht so lief.

Petri zu dem makellosen Brachsen, lieber Professore!

Ich werde dem Wind trotzend gleich mal zum Fluß nebenan latschen. Mal sehen, was sich bei dem derzeitigen niedrigen Pegel machen läßt.
Die neue alte Rute aus dem UK ist da, aber die bleibt heute noch im Stall.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> .
> Die neue alte Rute aus dem UK ist da, aber die bleibt heute noch im Stall.


Cliffhanger! Clickgenerator!


----------



## Tobias85

Der kleine Barsch tat mir auch unendlich Leid. Aber das ist dann eher ne Frage der Bissanzeige des Angelbuddys.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich Ükel Clickbaits liebe


----------



## Slappy

Mein Plan konnte nicht umgesetzt werden  die Monster ließen sich nicht überzeugen.....

Ich hab aber noch eine Frage an euch. Meine beiden DRX suchen noch je eine Rolle. 
Habt ihr eventuell eine Empfehlung für mich?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier bei mir beißen die Brachsen.....


----------



## Mescalero

Ein Petri in die Runde! Schön zu sehen, dass bei euch etwas geht, an der mittelfränkischen Angelfront ist nämlich der Wurm drin (nicht im Fisch drin leider). Erst das verlängerte Chiemseewochenende mit zahllosen verlockenden Gewässern aber ohne Gelegenheit. Und jetzt schon der zweite Tag in Folge Schneider.

Arbeit, Haus + Garten usw. haben mich für den Rest der Woche ziemlich fest im Griff aber vielleicht tut eine kleine Pause mal ganz gut.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Erst das verlängerte Chiemseewochenende mit zahllosen verlockenden Gewässern aber ohne Gelegenheit.


Sei unter dem Strich froh darüber. Es hat zwar rund um den Chiemsee wirklich viele schöne Gewässer, aber an die meisten kommst du als schnöder Gast nicht ran, oder sie sind um diese Jahreszeit schon so abgegrast, dass es der Sau graust. Besatz gibt es dann wieder im spärlichen Päuschen zwischen Ende Oktober und Anfang Mai, oder gar nicht.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Besatz gibt es dann wieder im spärlichen Päuschen zwischen Ende Oktober und Anfang Mai, oder gar nicht.



Angelt auch nicht jeder gerne an Gewässern, wo man kaum was anderes als Besatzfische fängt, die andere Angler oder sonstige Prädatoren noch übrig gelassen haben.

Mögen die Gewässer optisch noch so schön sein, so halten sie doch meist nur einen begrenzenten Angel- und Fraßdruck aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So. Schluss für heute......


----------



## Tobias85

Petri lieber Herr Professor!


----------



## skyduck

@Professor Tinca 
Petri ein wahrhaft traumhafter Anblick. Das erinnert mich immer wieder an Zeiten wo man bei uns noch hältern durfte und wir uns am Ende des Angeltages den gesamten Fang anschauen konnten. Leider gibt es in meinen momentanen Wirkungskreis keine guten Bestände, dieses von mir geliebten Fisches...


----------



## Jason

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, lieber @geomas , dass du es nicht lange ohne uns aushalten wirst. Schön, dass du wieder dabei bist und ein Petri Heil für deine Friedfische der vergangenen Tage. Ich brauche doch deine umfangreiche Berichte nach der Spätschicht, um runter zu kommen. 
@Tobias85 Du hast es aber auch mit zerplatzten Reifen. Ein Elend. Aber eine gute Idee mit dem Fahrradventil. Wenn man nichts anderes zur Hand hat, als ein Fahrradventil ist das eine perfekte Lösung.  Danke für deinen ausgiebigen Bericht.
@Professor Tinca schöne Brassenstrecke. Hast mal wieder gut gefangen. Petri Heil. Der See sieht echt toll aus. Wie sieht es mit Raubfisch (Hecht z.B. aus?) 
Mich hat der Alltag wieder eingeholt. Der Urlaub ist vorbei, an der Baustelle geht es schleppend weiter und während der Woche ist kein Zeitfenster zum angeln offen. Aber zum WE hab ich die Teiche wieder im Auge. Sonntagmorgen in aller Frühe wird es wohl werden. Ich bin heiß darauf euch ne Schleie zu präsentieren. Ich gebe nicht auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer

Moin Ihr Experten. Bewege mich Mal auf völlig unbekanntes Terrain. Wer kann mir denn sagen was mein bekannter hier gefangen hat?


----------



## Aalzheimer

Ich hielt Moderlieschen nicht für ausgeschlossen. Aber könnte auch echt vieles sein. Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Experten. Bewege mich Mal auf völlig unbekanntes Terrain. Wer kann mir denn sagen was mein bekannter hier gefangen hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354881


Nach reiflicher Überlegung komme ich zum Schluss dass es sich hierbei eher nicht um einen Lachs handeln dürfte


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Experten. Bewege mich Mal auf völlig unbekanntes Terrain. Wer kann mir denn sagen was mein bekannter hier gefangen hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354881




Oh, ein Ükel im Ükel.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nach reiflicher Überlegung komme ich zum Schluss dass es sich hierbei eher nicht um einen Lachs handeln dürfte


Jo, das sehe ich genauso. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Experten. Bewege mich Mal auf völlig unbekanntes Terrain. Wer kann mir denn sagen was mein bekannter hier gefangen hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354881


Ich bin mir sicher....es ist ein Fisch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ganz klar, das ist ein extremst verbutteter Tarpun!
Ein Ukelei könnte es aber tatsächlich auch sein. Hmm?

Wobei, es ist wohl doch ein Ukelei.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den Method-Brachsen, lieber Professore! Ist schon mal ein beeindruckender Anblick, so'n richtig gut gefüllter Kescher!

Schade, daß es bei Dir nicht läuft, @Mescalero ! Aber ne Beißflaute kann einen sonst erfolgsverwöhnten Angler wie Dich evtl. auch mal „erden” und eine spätere Angelsession mit überschaubarem Erfolg genießen lassen.

Tja, lieber Jason, dann hoffe ich mal, daß Dir Petrus am Wochenende hold ist...


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil zu den Method-Brachsen, lieber Professore! Ist schon mal ein beeindruckender Anblick, so'n richtig gut gefüllter Kescher!
> 
> Schade, daß es bei Dir nicht läuft, @Mescalero ! Aber ne Beißflaute kann einen sonst erfolgsverwöhnten Angler wie Dich evtl. auch mal „erden” und eine spätere Angelsession mit überschaubarem Erfolg genießen lassen.
> 
> Tja, lieber Jason, dann hoffe ich mal, daß Dir Petrus am Wochenende hold ist...


Danke Geo. Soll den das Wetter umschlagen? Momentan ist es Top bei uns und es soll auch so bleiben. Nun mach mir keine Bange.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ so war das nicht gemeint. Bange machen ist mein Anliegen nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

@Aalzheimer: Gar kein so einfacher Fall für das ungeübte Auge, denn wie ich grade festgestellt habe, ähneln sich Laube und Moderlieschen tatsächlich recht stark. Der scheinbar fehlende Kiel zwischen Bauch- und Afterflosse sowie beim Moderlieschen eher rundlichen Schwanzflossenspitzen lassen mich auch auf eine Laube tippen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Werden Moderlieschen denn überhaupt so groß?
Ich kenne Moderlieschen nur als Winzlinge auf meiner Köderfischsenke.

@Aalzheimer: Laube = Ukelei


----------



## geomas

Mein heutiger Angelabend war angenehm aber sehr fischarm. 
Ein Sub-Pico-Plötzlein von geschätzt 87mm Kürze ließ mich nicht als Schneider nach Hause schlurfen, sondern mit erhobenem Haupte und festem Schritt.

Der Wind ließ abends zügig nach, der niedrige Pegel stieg leider nicht auf Normal. 





Bitte entschuldigt die optische Zumutung; diese Geräte-Kombination wollte ich eigentlich verheimlichen.
Normalerweise sind die Steine und auch die „Holzspundwand” unter Wasser.

Es war trotz des niedrigen Pegels ne Menge los AUF dem Wasser - die Kanupolo-Spieler trainierten, diverse Paddelbootgruppen zogen direkt an mir vorbei.
Alle waren sehr bemüht, meine Angelei so wenig wie möglich zu stören. Ist ihnen nicht gelungen, aber die Absicht weiß ich sehr zu schätzen.

Starenschwärme flogen zunächst chaotisch und unkoordiniert über die große Gelegezone, die nicht zugänglich und auch nicht beangelbar ist, später am Abend waren die Stare dann in üblicher, schön anzusehender Form am Himmel zu beobachten. Eine Ratte tigerte aufgeregt am trocken liegenden Ufer umher und schien Interesse an meinen Ködern zu haben.
 Ach ja - Köder - der Mini-Plötz biß auf die klassische Pinkie-Caster-Kombination, versucht habe ich es erfolglos auch mit Softpellets. Die oben abgebildete Rute war mit einem halben Frolic („Rind”) sowie einem nachleuchtenden Gummi-Maiskorn bestückt. Dort gab es spät nach der Dämmerung nur einmal so etwas wie einen vorsichtigen Biß. 

Tja, ich schiebe die mangelnde Beißlust der Fische auf den niedrigen Wasserstand und den gleichzeitigen Trubel auf dem Wasser.
Schön wars dennoch - angenehm warm und trocken, ich bin ausschließlich freundlchen Menschen begegnet und bin guter Dinge, was die nächsten Ansitze betrifft.





Das Bild hier entstand weit nach Sonnenuntergang, es ist etwas überbelichtet und wirkt dadurch heller als die Realität.
Falls es jemanden interessiert: Blende f/2,8, ne 1/4sec bei ISO6400


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ukelei oder doch Moderlieschen? Ist auf diesem Gebiet nicht @Mescalero unser Experte?
Der wüsste das jetzt mit Sicherheit zu bestimmen.

Unter Spezies werden solche Fische ab 20 Gramm glaube ich "Cows" oder sogar "Super Cows" genannt.
Ich lehne das Fischen mit dem Gimbal allerdings kategorisch ab.


----------



## geomas

#neuealterute

Die neue alte Rute ist aus dem Hause, welches die glücklich machenden Ruten produziert. Sie kam in einem wohl früher typischen Rohr von dreieckigem Querschnitt und ist ne Bomb-Rute von zehneinhalb Fuß Länge. Durchgehender Korkgriff mit Kunststoff-Schieberollenhaltern. Auf dem Handteil befinden sich drei Ringe, die beiden Spitzenteile sind jeweils mit einer eingespleißten Glasbibberspitze versehen. Eine von 1/2, die andere von 3/4 Unzen „Stärke” oder besser „Schwäche”. 
Empfohlen werden Hauptschnüre von 1 1/2 bis 3lb Tragkraft, also etwa 0,7 bis 1,4kg. Und das Wurfgewicht ist mit 1/8 bis einer Unze angegeben. 
Die kleinen, sehr gerne von mir benutzten Bombs von Disnmores wiegen 3,5 bis 7g und passen damit perfekt.

Welche Rolle die Rute komplettiert ist momentan noch offen - als Hauptschnur werde ich wohl zunächst die Maxima Chameleon in 3lb probieren.

Abhängig vom Wetter und der Zeit werde ich sie sicher die nächsten Tage mal den heimischen Fischen vorstellen.

Auf dem Weg (bittebitte, GLS) sind noch zwei der Papierform nach ähnlich 10ft-Picker-Ruten, allerdings von deutlich einfacherer Bauart. Eine relativ neue Shakespeare Wand (viel neuer und nicht so edel wie Deine, lieber Jason) und eine von irgendnem vergessenen Hersteller, die letztlich zu billig war, um sie nicht mal in Augenschein zu nehmen.


----------



## Mescalero

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ukelei oder doch Moderlieschen? Ist auf diesem Gebiet nicht @Mescalero unser Experte?
> Der wüsste das jetzt mit Sicherheit zu bestimmen.
> 
> Unter Spezies werden solche Fische ab 20 Gramm glaube ich "Cows" oder sogar "Super Cows" genannt.
> Ich lehne das Fischen mit dem Gimbal allerdings kategorisch ab.


Ein Experte bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht! 
Der Prof. hatte schon Recht mit der Ukelei, denke ich. Moderlieschen in der Größe habe ich noch nicht gesehen, was aber auch nichts zu bedeuten hat. Hasel sehen Ukels recht ähnlich und könnten bei größeren Fischen verwechselt werden, die haben aber kein oberständiges Maul.
Ich habe jedenfalls auch schon manchmal gegrübelt, weil die meisten Ukelei relativ klein sind. Wenn dann mal ein 15cm-Fisch dranhängt, meint man schnell, es sei eine andere Art.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Experte bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht!



Das war natürlich auch etwas geflachst von mir.
Allerdings hast du ja durchaus auch ein Faible für kleinere Fische.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> #neuealterute
> 
> Die neue alte Rute ist aus dem Hause, welches die glücklich machenden Ruten produziert. Sie kam in einem wohl früher typischen Rohr von dreieckigem Querschnitt und ist ne Bomb-Rute von zehneinhalb Fuß Länge. Durchgehender Korkgriff mit Kunststoff-Schieberollenhaltern. Auf dem Handteil befinden sich drei Ringe, die beiden Spitzenteile sind jeweils mit einer eingespleißten Glasbibberspitze versehen. Eine von 1/2, die andere von 3/4 Unzen „Stärke” oder besser „Schwäche”.
> Empfohlen werden Hauptschnüre von 1 1/2 bis 3lb Tragkraft, also etwa 0,7 bis 1,4kg. Und das Wurfgewicht ist mit 1/8 bis einer Unze angegeben.
> Die kleinen, sehr gerne von mir benutzten Bombs von Disnmores wiegen 3,5 bis 7g und passen damit perfekt.
> 
> Welche Rolle die Rute komplettiert ist momentan noch offen - als Hauptschnur werde ich wohl zunächst die Maxima Chameleon in 3lb probieren.
> 
> Abhängig vom Wetter und der Zeit werde ich sie sicher die nächsten Tage mal den heimischen Fischen vorstellen.
> 
> Auf dem Weg (bittebitte, GLS) sind noch zwei der Papierform nach ähnlich 10ft-Picker-Ruten, allerdings von deutlich einfacherer Bauart. Eine relativ neue Shakespeare Wand (viel neuer und nicht so edel wie Deine, lieber Jason) und eine von irgendnem vergessenen Hersteller, die letztlich zu billig war, um sie nicht mal in Augenschein zu nehmen.



Uii das nenn ich mal leicht   . Da ich bis dato immer nur in Fleißgewässer unterwegs bin kenne ich solche Gewichte nur vom Posen austarieren. Ich hoffe deine Ruten kommen an. GLS scheint Probleme mit seiner Handsortierung zu haben. Das passiert bei denen sobald etwas Überlänge hat. Meine letzte Rute haben sie wohl so oft manuell sortiert, dass sie sie jetzt selber nicht mehr wiederfinden. Jetzt warte ich mal wieder auf eine Erstattung oder das es nach dem heutigen erneuten Sortieren doch noch weiter geht? (eben erst gesehen)  .


----------



## geomas

@skyduck - danke - hoffentlich klärt sich das mit Deiner so oft manuell sortierten Rute.
Und ja - leicht mag ich es beim Angeln. An vielen Gewässern sollte man mit ganz feinem Gerät besser nicht antreten, aber hier, am Fluß nebenan besteht die „Beute” zu fast 100 Prozent aus Plötz, Güstern, Ükel und Brassen. Gelegentlich kommen Barsche oder auch mal ein Aland hinzu, aber alle sind mit ausgewogenem feinem Gerät im Normalfall zu bändigen.

Die vor nem knappen Monat oder so erworbene Silstar Traverse-X Picker (etwa 2,60m) und auch die 7ft Picker von Alan Brown sind vermutlich nochmals deutlich feiner/weicher als die neue alte Drennan Bomb-Rute.

Habe eben für diese beiden ganz feinen Picker Maxima Chameleon in 2,5lb bestellt - die sollte gut zur Aktion passen.


----------



## Mescalero

Das Versandwesen ist derzeit ein bisschen wie Lottospielen oder Pferdewetten....eine Lieferung lag kürzlich eine Woche in FRA beim Zoll rum und wurde ebenfalls mehrfach ein- und wieder ausgecheckt. Eine andere Lieferung war nach fünf Werktagen da (aus Japan), inklusive Zollabwicklung und trotz Taifun mit zeitweisem Lockdown im Teilen des Landes! Eine weitere (USA) wurde vor fast vier Wochen von USPS im lokalen Postamt registriert und seit dem tut sich nichts mehr - Nachforschungen unmöglich. Eigentlich hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen, nichts mehr außerhalb des Landes einzukaufen aberwaswillmanmachen...


----------



## Aalzheimer

Danke erstmal für alle gut gemeinten und spaßigen Tipps. Also Lauben oder Ükels sind mir durchaus bekannt aber in dem Gewässer eigentlich nicht existent, zumindest bis jetzt. Aufgrund der Afterflosse war ich mir nun auch nicht wirklich sicher. Hätte auch ein Senffisch sein können


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Versandwesen ist derzeit ein bisschen wie Lottospielen oder Pferdewetten....eine Lieferung lag kürzlich eine Woche in FRA beim Zoll rum und wurde ebenfalls mehrfach ein- und wieder ausgecheckt. Eine andere Lieferung war nach fünf Werktagen da (aus Japan), inklusive Zollabwicklung und trotz Taifun mit zeitweisem Lockdown im Teilen des Landes! Eine weitere (USA) wurde vor fast vier Wochen von USPS im lokalen Postamt registriert und seit dem tut sich nichts mehr - Nachforschungen unmöglich. Eigentlich hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen, nichts mehr außerhalb des Landes einzukaufen aberwaswillmanmachen...


Das Herz will  was das Herz will... man kann auch bei einer Innerdeutschen Bestellung 6 Wochen warten. Wenn ich damals zu Friedfischens hin gelaufen, die Rute gekauft und dann Heimwärts gelaufen wäre wäre ich bei einer Strecke von 8km (nachgerechnet) am Tag genauso schnell gewesen wie der Postweg


----------



## skyduck

# Versandprobleme

GLS scheint hier mitzulesen. Jetzt soll mein Paket nach 10 Tagen Ruhezeit tatsächlich heute zugestellt werden. Ich bin gespannt und hoffe das alles drin und ok ist.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mein Ersatz Kescherstab ist da, es ist ein Korum Snapper Cult Tele Stab in 2,5m geworden, kompakt und liegt prima in der Hand, das einzige was mir fehlt ist die arretierbarkeit, nach so ner Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau such ich noch !


----------



## Tricast

Dann sieh zu dass der Kescher nass wird und nicht zu Hause verrottet.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

@tikey wenn du deinen Kescher Stock auseinander bringen kannst, eine passende Gummiabschlusskappe einer Rute in das Innere Teil befestigen, evtl. etwas verjüngen und wieder zusammenschließen. Ist zwar nicht wie verriegelt, sitzt aber bei mir ausreichen fest und ist dadurch in der Länge Stufenlos verstellbar.


----------



## Mescalero

#kescherstab

Unterdessen habe ich den Pitbull (Browning) in 3m bekommen. Der wurde bestellt, weil er preiswert und vermeintlich auch robust ist. Negativ: er wiegt soviel wie ein anderthalbzölliges Wasserrohr. Das ist für mich aber nicht so tragisch, da ich ihn kaum sehr weit schleppen muss, außerdem lassen sich die drei Segmente auch einzeln nutzen, falls doch.
Stabil ist er wirklich! Das ist mit Sicherheit auch kein Carbon, da ist ein gehöriger Anteil GFK mit drin oder er besteht sogar komplett aus Glasfaser.
Unten ist ein Stöpsel zum Schrauben, damit man das Rohr zerlegen kann; oben einer aus Gummi zum Stecken - der fällt manchmal raus, wenn der Stab im Auto liegt und bei halsbrecherischen Manövern hin- und herschlackert*. Das ist aber auch der einzige Kritikpunkt. Wenn das Gewicht egal ist, kann man den bedenkenlos kaufen, durch das Keschern großer Fische bekommt man ihn jedenfalls nicht kaputt.

*bei meiner Fahrweise gilt schon das Durchfahren eines Kreisverkehrs mit 15km/h als halsbrecherisch! Ich fahre eine Rentnerkarre und habe den Fahrstil konsequent dem Wagen angepasst.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Versandwesen ist derzeit ein bisschen wie Lottospielen oder Pferdewetten....eine Lieferung lag kürzlich eine Woche in FRA beim Zoll rum und wurde ebenfalls mehrfach ein- und wieder ausgecheckt. Eine andere Lieferung war nach fünf Werktagen da (aus Japan), inklusive Zollabwicklung und trotz Taifun mit zeitweisem Lockdown im Teilen des Landes! Eine weitere (USA) wurde vor fast vier Wochen von USPS im lokalen Postamt registriert und seit dem tut sich nichts mehr - Nachforschungen unmöglich. Eigentlich hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen, nichts mehr außerhalb des Landes einzukaufen aberwaswillmanmachen...





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Herz will  was das Herz will... man kann auch bei einer Innerdeutschen Bestellung 6 Wochen warten. Wenn ich damals zu Friedfischens hin gelaufen, die Rute gekauft und dann Heimwärts gelaufen wäre wäre ich bei einer Strecke von 8km (nachgerechnet) am Tag genauso schnell gewesen wie der Postweg


Die Deutsche Post ist auch nicht ohne. Auf einen kleinen Luftpolsterumschlag von Thüringen nach RPL hab ich jetzt auch bald eine Woche gewartet. Ost-West ist extrem schleppend. Wenn mir Muttern ein Carepaket-Süd schickt (Süd-Nord), ist es in einem Tag nach dem Einwurf hier. Und dieses Mysterium der Laufzeitenunterschiede besteht schon seit lange vor Corona.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> #kescherstab
> 
> Unterdessen habe ich den Pitbull (Browning) in 3m bekommen. Der wurde bestellt, weil er preiswert und vermeintlich auch robust ist. Negativ: er wiegt soviel wie ein anderthalbzölliges Wasserrohr. Das ist für mich aber nicht so tragisch, da ich ihn kaum sehr weit schleppen muss, außerdem lassen sich die drei Segmente auch einzeln nutzen, falls doch.
> Stabil ist er wirklich! Das ist mit Sicherheit auch kein Carbon, da ist ein gehöriger Anteil GFK mit drin oder er besteht sogar komplett aus Glasfaser.
> Unten ist ein Stöpsel zum Schrauben, damit man das Rohr zerlegen kann; oben einer aus Gummi zum Stecken - der fällt manchmal raus, wenn der Stab im Auto liegt und bei halsbrecherischen Manövern hin- und herschlackert*. Das ist aber auch der einzige Kritikpunkt. Wenn das Gewicht egal ist, kann man den bedenkenlos kaufen, durch das Keschern großer Fische bekommt man ihn jedenfalls nicht kaputt.
> 
> *bei meiner Fahrweise gilt schon das Durchfahren eines Kreisverkehrs mit 15km/h als halsbrecherisch! Ich fahre eine Rentnerkarre und habe den Fahrstil konsequent dem Wagen angepasst.


Ich habe seit kurzem den FTM Kescherstab "Goliat". 180 cm, schön schlank, robust und gehstockfähig. Sehr zu empfehlen. Was mir jetzt noch brennt, ist ein 4 m Stab, teleregable und robust. Meine Affinität zu Keschern und Kescherstäben ist beinahe so bedenklich hoch, wie die zu Angeltaschen.

Ich sollte mich mal mit dem Kurator des "Angelmuseums Rostock" beraten, wie ich das ganze Sammelsurium richtig lagere und präsentiere.


----------



## skyduck

# Versandleid

Da hat das Glück wieder zugeschlagen.
Gerade kam GLS. Das Paket hatte in der Mitte deutliche Knickspuren und die schöne Silstar Powerwind Matchpicker hat jetzt 4 Teile . Eine Schande mir blutet das Herz für das arme Rütchen... Also auch ein innerdeutscher Versand ist keine Garantie.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> # Versandleid
> 
> Da hat das Glück wieder zugeschlagen.
> Gerade kam GLS. Das Paket hatte in der Mitte deutliche Knickspuren und die schöne Silstar Powerwind Matchpicker hat jetzt 4 Teile . Eine Schande mir blutet das Herz für das arme Rütchen... Also auch ein innerdeutscher Versand ist keine Garantie.


Da lobe ich den Fachversand Stollenwerk und Pro Fishing. Die verpacken wirklich, als ginge es ums Leben!


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Der Kurator des "Angelmuseums Rostock" kann Dir sicherlich mit ein paar Tips behilflich sein. Aber hatte hier nicht vor kurzem mal jemand einen Ikea-Schrank gezeigt mit
Hosenaufhängung ausziehbar100x58 cm

19.50€








Da wollte er die Angelruten und Kescherstöcke reinstellen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Da blutet einem wahrlich das Herz, gerade wenn man sich schon so darauf gefreut hat.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Umso schlimmer, als hier ein Stück das Leben aushauchte, das es so nicht mehr zu ersetzen gibt. Bei einem Neukauf könnte man es ja noch abwickeln...!


----------



## Tobias85

@skyduck: Mein Beileid, das ist wirklich mehr als bitter.


----------



## Andal

# 'Versand

Auf der anderen Seite dürfen wir uns, mit Blick auf die noch gar nicht so ferne Vergangenheit, nicht beschweren. Da dauerte ein Paket quer durch die Republik noch locker 3-4 Wochen. Da hat die Post noch eigene Bahnhöfe betrieben und bis so ein Wagon von München nach Hamburg voll war, dauerte es eben und diese Wagons standen dann auch mehr auf Rangierbahnhöfen herum, als sie rollten. 

Wenn das Packerl nicht zu groß und schwer wurde. Dann wurde es zur Bahnfracht und man bekam nach Wochen eine Mitteilung der Bahn, dass es nun zur Abholung an einem Bahnhof, zu Unzeiten, bereitlag. Also zuckelte man mit dem Bollerwagen zum Bahnhof und holte unter allen nur denkbaren bürokratischen Übungen das Trumm ab.

Und wenn dann noch Feiertage im weiten Voraus erkennbar waren, dann dauerte es noch länger. Quelle Fürth und die Ostpakete dazu waren einfach zu viel für den eher beschaulichen Postbetrieb.


----------



## skyduck

@Tricast 
Ja sehr sogar. Ich habe die rute noch nie live gesehen. Als ich mir die filigranen Reste angeguckt habe war das doppelt frustierend. Muss da allerdings auch den Verkäufer eine Teilschuld geben. Waren einfach zwei Kartons aneinander geklebt ohne Überlappung, da war schon so eine Art Sollbruchstelle vorprogrammiert.



Andal schrieb:


> Da lobe ich den Fachversand Stollenwerk und Pro Fishing. Die verpacken wirklich, als ginge es ums Leben!



Also das beste was ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe im Privatverkauf-Sektor war meine Drennan Ledgermaster. Die kam in einen HT Abflussrohr. Das muss man schon massivste Gewalt aufwenden um sowas abzuknicken. zusätzlich konnte ich das Rohr direkt im Garten upcyceln.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> @Tricast
> Ja sehr sogar. Ich habe die rute noch nie live gesehen. Als ich mir die filigranen Reste angeguckt habe war das doppelt frustierend. Muss da allerdings auch den Verkäufer eine Teilschuld geben. Waren einfach zwei Kartons aneinander geklebt ohne Überlappung, da war schon so eine Art Sollbruchstelle vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Das ist eindeutig die Schuld des Versenders. Wie kann ich sowas zwischen zwei Kartons stecken und versenden.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Die meisten Privatverkäufer sind auch zu faul, dass sie zuerst zum "Teppichhändler Ibrahim" gehen und sich eine gut passende leere Teppichrolle besorgen. Diese Papprollen kosten nichts, sind aber massiv robust.


----------



## geomas

@skyduck - ach, das ist ja extrem traurig und ärgerlich. Neuware könnte man ja problemlos ersetzen, aber von den feinen alten „Stöcken” wachsen ja keine mehr nach. Hoffentlich geht das wenigstens finanziell gut für Dich aus (es sollte!).


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> . Die kam in einen HT Abflussrohr.




Jupp.
So geht das am besten. Hochwertige Ruten verschicke ich auch immer so.


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck schrieb:


> @Tricast
> Ja sehr sogar. Ich habe die rute noch nie live gesehen. Als ich mir die filigranen Reste angeguckt habe war das doppelt frustierend. Muss da allerdings auch den Verkäufer eine Teilschuld geben. Waren einfach zwei Kartons aneinander geklebt ohne Überlappung, da war schon so eine Art Sollbruchstelle vorprogrammiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Also das beste was ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe im Privatverkauf-Sektor war meine Drennan Ledgermaster. Die kam in einen HT Abflussrohr. Das muss man schon massivste Gewalt aufwenden um sowas abzuknicken. zusätzlich konnte ich das Rohr direkt im Garten upcyceln.


Schlimme Sache!
Aber vielleicht, mit ein bisschen Glück, findet sich ein versierter Rutenbauer, der dem _Vintage _Stöckchen neues Leben einhauchen kann? Ich erwähne jetzt mal ausdrücklich nicht den Professore weil es hier im AB mehrere solcher Rutenbaufüchse gibt.
„Wie neu“ wird das Ganze dann zwar auch nicht, vermutlich, aber womöglich doch und wenn nicht, ist es zumindest eine Alternative zur Entsorgung.


----------



## Tricast

Genau, Rutenbaufuchs gibt es hier auch, einen Experten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Breamhunter

Tach zusammen
weil hier ja nun die geballte Kompetenz des Stippangeln zusammenkommt wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit folgenden Kescherstäben hat.
*Drennan Twistlock* oder *Gardner Specialist*. 
Hintergrund ist folgender: Mein alter 3 Meter Alu-Teleskop-Stab gibt wohl bald den Geist auf. 
Ich angel hier am Fluß an Uferböschungen wo es manchmal senkrecht 2 Meter runtergeht. 
Gefangen werden Brassen teilweise ü 5 Pfd. , Barben oder auch mal Karpfen. Da kann ich mit so einer Rankhilfe zu 19 Euro etwas definitiv nichts anfangen. Die Stange sollte auch teleskopisch , nicht zu schwer und in der Länge variabel sein. Geangelt wird mit Bolo-oder Feederruten. 
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die Stäbe und kann mal was dazu sagen. 
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Mescalero

Den Gardner hat @geomas in Benutzung, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Bestimmt schreibt er etwas dazu.


----------



## Kochtopf

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> weil hier ja nun die geballte Kompetenz des Stippangeln zusammenkommt wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit folgenden Kescherstäben hat.
> *Drennan Twistlock* oder *Gardner Specialist*.
> Hintergrund ist folgender: Mein alter 3 Meter Alu-Teleskop-Stab gibt wohl bald den Geist auf.
> Ich angel hier am Fluß an Uferböschungen wo es manchmal senkrecht 2 Meter runtergeht.
> Gefangen werden Brassen teilweise ü 5 Pfd. , Barben oder auch mal Karpfen. Da kann ich mit so einer Rankhilfe zu 19 Euro etwas definitiv nichts anfangen. Die Stange sollte auch teleskopisch , nicht zu schwer und in der Länge variabel sein. Geangelt wird mit Bolo-oder Feederruten.
> Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die Stäbe und kann mal was dazu sagen.
> Vielen Dank schonmal


Der Drennan Twistlock genießt zumindest auf der Insel einen hervorragenden Ruf und wird u.a. von Marc Erdwin empfohlen. Den Gardner hatte ich auf der Stippermesser in der Hand, er ist kein Leichtgewicht aber wird dadurch sehr vertrauenserweckend, eine Eigenschaft die er mit @Tikey0815  und mir teilt


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Drennan Twistlock genießt zumindest auf der Insel einen hervorragenden Ruf und wird u.a. von Marc Erdwin empfohlen. Den Gardner hatte ich auf der Stippermesser in der Hand, er ist kein Leichtgewicht aber wird dadurch sehr vertrauenserweckend, eine Eigenschaft die er mit @Tikey0815  und mir teilt


Fühlt sich fast an wie ein Ritterschlag   
Wenn du jetzt hier wärst würde ich dir ein Stück meines eben frisch aus dem Dopf geholten Pfirsich Crumble Kuchens mit Vanilleeis abgeben


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Drennan Twistlock genießt zumindest auf der Insel einen hervorragenden Ruf und wird u.a. von Marc Erdwin empfohlen. Den Gardner hatte ich auf der Stippermesser in der Hand, er ist kein Leichtgewicht aber wird dadurch sehr vertrauenserweckend, eine Eigenschaft die er mit @Tikey0815  und mir teilt


Der Mark Edwin hat aber auch in einem der letzten Clips gestanden, das er seinen doch recht teuren "Gunki" zertreten und jetzt einen neunen Low Budget mit sehr geringem Transportmaß hat. Kann mich nur nicht erinnern, welchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Fühlt sich fast an wie ein Ritterschlag
> Wenn du jetzt hier wärst würde ich dir ein Stück meines eben frisch aus dem Dopf geholten Pfirsich Crumble Kuchens mit Vanilleeis abgeben


Das sagst du nur weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit verschwindend gering ist, dass ich plötzlich auftauche und was abhaben will 

PS: eure terrassentür schließt nicht richtig 

@Andal das mag sein, aber er hat mal Fragen der User beantwortet und da explizit des twistlock von drennan empfohlen


----------



## Andal

Ich weiss doch... aber bei Preisen von mehr als 50,- € für einen Stecken bin ich raus. Dazu verbrauche ich die Dinger zu zügig.


----------



## Andal

Aus GB gäbe es auch Landing Nets von Paul Cook. Aber die sind auch nicht soooo günstig. 





__





						Landing nets - Fine hand built cane rods by Paul Cook
					

Split Cane Rods hand-built by Paul Cook Professional Rod Builder and restorer.



					www.artofangling.net


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Breamhunter: Ich habe mir in diesem auch den Gardner zugelegt und muss gestehen, dass ich ihn nur dabei habe, wenn ich die Länge auch wirklich benötige. Das Teil ist zwar stabil, robust und vertrauenserweckend, aber eben auch richtig schwer. Wenn Du in der einen Hand drillend die Rute hältst und mit der anderen versuchst, den Kescher unter dennFisch zu dirigieren, erfordert das schon etwas Übung!


----------



## Andal

Deswegen sind auch fremde Länder so angenehm, wo sich der Angelknecht sofort und von alleine stellt. Den hat stillschweigend gleich der Rezeptionist in dem Hotel in Agadir besorgt. Der war früh morgens zur Stelle und gleich aufs Moped mit aufgeladen. Der besorgte die Köder und auch heissen Tee, kein Mensch weiss woher und er erledigte alle Arbeiten von sich aus. Der bekam auch immer den Fang mit nach Hause; ich hatte ja eh Vollverpflegung im Hotel. Und am Ende des Urlaubs hab ich ihm meine sehr einfache Ausrüstung überlassen. Dieses dankbare, verdutzte und freudige Gesicht werde ich mein Leben nicht vergessen. Er den Moment sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> . Und am Ende des Urlaubs hab ich ihm meine sehr einfache Ausrüstung überlassen. Dieses dankbare, verdutzte und freudige Gesicht werde ich mein Leben nicht vergessen. Er den Moment sicher auch nicht.


"Jetzt soll ich auch noch seinen Müll entsorgen" XD


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sagst du nur weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit verschwindend gering ist, dass ich plötzlich auftauche und was abhaben will


Aber du darfst mal Kuckn   




__





						Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???
					

So in etwa genau  in Weißwein damit das Fleisch zarter wird  Rezept bitte. das sieht einfach nur lecker aus




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Andal

Selbst wenn es nur einfachste Nylonschnur, Haken vom Chinesen und ein paar Bleie sind. Mit so einfachen Gaben erzielt man oft mehr, als mit einem Scheinchen. Was helfen die Dollares, wenn es nirgends nix zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Jason

[QUOTE="geomas, post: 5087524, member: 66278
Auf dem Weg (bittebitte, GLS) sind noch zwei der Papierform nach ähnlich 10ft-Picker-Ruten, allerdings von deutlich einfacherer Bauart. Eine relativ neue Shakespeare Wand (viel neuer und nicht so edel wie Deine, lieber Jason) und eine von irgendnem vergessenen Hersteller, die letztlich zu billig war, um sie nicht mal in Augenschein zu nehmen.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, dann wird wohl eine 1887 Super Wand, oder eine 1881 Radial Wand bald den Weg zu dir finden. Glückwunsch. 
Wenn sie bei dir ist und du Informationen zu der Rute brauchst, sag nur Bescheid. 
Habe gerade deine tollen bebilderten Berichte mit Begeisterung gelesen. Du gibst die immer sehr viel Mühe beim verfassen deiner, na, wie soll ich sagen, "Deinen abendlichen Angelausflügen".

@skyduck Das ist ja schrecklich was du hier berichtest. Da freut man sich auf die langersehnte Rute und dann kommt sie zerbrochen an. Also dem Verkäufer würde ich fragen, ob er nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun hat, so ein Schätzchen so miserabel zu verpacken. Auf der anderen Seite bleib freundlich, das man sich noch einigen kann. 
Hoffentlich hast du Glück noch etwas rauszuschlagen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Aus GB gäbe es auch Landing Nets von Paul Cook. Aber die sind auch nicht soooo günstig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landing nets - Fine hand built cane rods by Paul Cook
> 
> 
> Split Cane Rods hand-built by Paul Cook Professional Rod Builder and restorer.
> 
> 
> 
> www.artofangling.net



Na ja - nen Tausender für ne ziehmlich unbrauchbare Split Cane Rute kann man machen... .
Aber 700 für nen Kescher finde ich doch etwas überteuert....


----------



## geomas

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> weil hier ja nun die geballte Kompetenz des Stippangeln zusammenkommt wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit folgenden Kescherstäben hat.
> *Drennan Twistlock* oder *Gardner Specialist*.
> Hintergrund ist folgender: Mein alter 3 Meter Alu-Teleskop-Stab gibt wohl bald den Geist auf.
> Ich angel hier am Fluß an Uferböschungen wo es manchmal senkrecht 2 Meter runtergeht.
> Gefangen werden Brassen teilweise ü 5 Pfd. , Barben oder auch mal Karpfen. Da kann ich mit so einer Rankhilfe zu 19 Euro etwas definitiv nichts anfangen. Die Stange sollte auch teleskopisch , nicht zu schwer und in der Länge variabel sein. Geangelt wird mit Bolo-oder Feederruten.
> Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die Stäbe und kann mal was dazu sagen.
> Vielen Dank schonmal



Tach Breamhunter,
ich habe und nutze den Gardner Specialist - er macht einen enorm stabilen Eindruck, ist aber wie @Wuemmehunter erwähnte richtig *schwer* und doch recht *unhandlich*.
Für „derbe Einsätze” greife ich ihn mir ohne nachzudenken, ansonsten bevorzuge ich leichtere und handlichere Modelle.
Das auf den diversen Internetseiten angegebene Gewicht des Gardners stimmt nicht. Zumindest mein Exemplar wiegt (in etwa - Küchenwaage) ca. 560g.
Falls Du weitere Fragen hast - immer raus damit!


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> [QUOTE="geomas, post: 5087524, member: 66278
> Auf dem Weg (bittebitte, GLS) sind noch zwei der Papierform nach ähnlich 10ft-Picker-Ruten, allerdings von deutlich einfacherer Bauart. Eine relativ neue Shakespeare Wand (viel neuer und nicht so edel wie Deine, lieber Jason) und eine von irgendnem vergessenen Hersteller, die letztlich zu billig war, um sie nicht mal in Augenschein zu nehmen.


Oh, dann wird wohl eine 1887 Super Wand, oder eine 1881 Radial Wand bald den Weg zu dir finden. Glückwunsch.
Wenn sie bei dir ist und du Informationen zu der Rute brauchst, sag nur Bescheid.
Habe gerade deine tollen bebilderten Berichte mit Begeisterung gelesen. Du gibst die immer sehr viel Mühe beim verfassen deiner, na, wie soll ich sagen, "Deinen abendlichen Angelausflügen".

@skyduck Das ist ja schrecklich was du hier berichtest. Da freut man sich auf die langersehnte Rute und dann kommt sie zerbrochen an. Also dem Verkäufer würde ich fragen, ob er nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun hat, so ein Schätzchen so miserabel zu verpacken. Auf der anderen Seite bleib freundlich, das man sich noch einigen kann.
Hoffentlich hast du Glück noch etwas rauszuschlagen.

Gruß Jason
[/QUOTE]

Lieber Jason, ne, meine Shakespeare Wand ist wohl eine „Neuzeitrute” mit nicht viel Klasse.
Ich gebe Zeichen, wenn sie da ist (evtl. schon morgen, GLS ist plötzlich aufgewacht).
Danke für Deine netten Worte zu meinen Berichten - es macht mir (meistens) auch Spaß, sie zu schreiben.


----------



## Jason

Neuzeitrute, na da bin ich aber mal gespannt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Ihr habt alle meinen alten Jenzi Net Handle noch nicht gehändelt. Der hält alles aus - sogar mich. Mit einer entsprechenden Klinge könnte man den auch als Saufeder gebrauchen.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend war ich nur kurz ohne Angelzeug am Fluß nebenan, natürlich hab ich auch gleich einen Regenguß abgefaßt.
Der Pegel war immer noch niedrig und die Kanupolo-Spieler am Trainieren. So gesehen meinerseits ne gute Entscheidung, die Angelei zu vertagen.
Die Seerosen und andere Wasserpflanzen scheinen übrigens auf dem Rückzug zu sein - mir ganz recht.

Habe mit der neuen alten Drennan Bomb-Rute gespielt - so trocken gefällt die mir richtig gut. Trotz der Eignung für dünnste Schnüre scheint sie sehr schnell und „verbindlich” zu sein und nicht so butterweich wie die ganz feinen Picker. In alten Matchangelvideos sieht man die Matchmen mit einer unfaßbar ausholenden Bewegung anschlagen - kein Wunder bei den weichen Ruten.
Ne probemontierte 1000er Shimano Perfection fühlt sich etwas leicht für die Rute an, ich werde wohl auf ne 3000er Größe zurückgreifen. 
Kann ja aber nach Gusto hin- und hermontieren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen Früher, also der guten alten Zeit, und dem gräßlichen Heute... 
Die obere Rute ist ca. 10 Jahre alt, 4m lang mit 41cm Transportlänge und 121gr Gewicht.
Eine wirklich brauchbare KöFistippe zum Gegenwert von 0,1 Quadratmeter Bauland am Rande Düsseldorfs... .
Die untere Rute ist Ende der 70er produziert worden, 370cm lang mit 37cm Transportlänge und 174gr Gewicht.
Eine ebenfalls recht brauchbare Rute zum damaligen Gegenwert von 3 Quadratmetern Bauland am Rande Düsseldorfs... 
Was war der Angelkram früher teuer..


----------



## geomas

^ liebenswerte Pocket-Teleruten hast Du da, lieber rhinefisher.
Falls Du Langeweile haben solltest könntest Du die damaligen Ruten-Preise in Stehplatzkarten für die Fortuna umrechnen...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> ^ liebenswerte Pocket-Teleruten hast Du da, lieber rhinefisher.
> Falls Du Langeweile haben solltest könntest Du die damaligen Ruten-Preise in Stehplatzkarten für die Fortuna umrechen...


Und falls du durst hast in Schoppen beim Füchschen...


Mmmmmmmh füchschen Alt... ich muss weg


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen Früher, also der guten alten Zeit, und dem gräßlichen Heute...
> Die obere Rute ist ca. 10 Jahre alt, 4m lang mit 41cm Transportlänge und 121gr Gewicht.
> Eine wirklich brauchbare KöFistippe zum Gegenwert von 0,1 Quadratmeter Bauland am Rande Düsseldorfs... .
> Die untere Rute ist Ende der 70er produziert worden, 370cm lang mit 37cm Transportlänge und 174gr Gewicht.
> Eine ebenfalls recht brauchbare Rute zum damaligen Gegenwert von 3 Quadratmetern Bauland am Rande Düsseldorfs...
> Was war der Angelkram früher teuer..
> Anhang anzeigen 354964


Was für ein Wunderschöner Anblick   Mich ficht ich könnte ein Verfechter der Teleruten Technik werden.....evtl. werde ich hier bald mal für mich schnöde Steckwedel anbieten  Vielleicht bald hier in Ihrem Kino


----------



## Michael.S

Solche Ruten mit kleinem Packmaß hätte ich auch gerne , die würden beide unter die Sitzbank meines Rollers passen , aber was nützt es wenn das Gewässer 3 Meter tiefe hat , ich brauche hier mindestens 5 Meter Ruten und die sind deutlich länger im Packmaß


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Falls Du Langeweile haben solltest könntest Du die damaligen Ruten-Preise in Stehplatzkarten für die Fortuna umrechnen...



Eher nicht - Fußball ist nicht so das Meine... .



Kochtopf schrieb:


> nd falls du durst hast in Schoppen beim Füchschen.



Saufen hingegen kann- und liebe ich.. .
Sobald ich wieder ins DDorf komme werde ich die mir von dir zugedachte Aufgabe mit größter Hingabe erfüllen..!


----------



## rhinefisher

Michael.S schrieb:


> Solche Ruten mit kleinem Packmaß hätte ich auch gerne , die würden beide unter die Sitzbank meines Rollers passen , aber was nützt es wenn das Gewässer 3 Meter tiefe hat , ich brauche hier mindestens 5 Meter Ruten und die sind deutlich länger im Packmaß



Einfach mal suchen.
Meine sind schon sehr kurz, aber so um die 50cm habe ich auch schon 5m Stippen gesehen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Die neue Rute hat mich nicht enttäuscht!!!



Es freut mich ehrlich dass genau Du diese Rute erstanden hast, denn zum Einen scheinst Du ein sehr sympathische Zeitgenosse zu sein, und zum Anderen bist Du neben @geomas einer von 2 spezialisierten Swing Tip Experten hier in unserer kleinen Runde..


----------



## Tricast

@rhinefisher : Einfach mal bei Ali schauen.









						18.82€ |YINGTOUMAN Angelrute Super Hard Stream Stange Carbon Ultraleicht Tragbare Hand Pol 33 cm Ultra kurzen Angelruten pesca|Angelruten|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - der Spruch mit Fortuna war auch nur ein Spaß. Profifußball finde ich persönlich auch öde.

@Jason - die Shakespeare Wand=„Neuzeitrute” ist eben gekommen und macht einen absolut brauchbaren Eindruck. 
Nur „schön” oder gar „klassisch schön” ist sie eben nicht. Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Bild. Das Modell nennt sich „Shakespeare Sigma Wand 1856 300”, also 3m Länge, mit 3 Wechselspitzen (1x Carbon, 2x Glas) und für Schnüre bis 4lb konzipiert.
Die zweite Rute, ne „Sundridge 10ft. turbo Graphite Multi-Tip” ist sogar ganz hübsch.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Baut Sundridge überhaupt noch Ruten oder machen die nur noch in Klamotten und Zubehör. Ich habe einen alten Sundridge-Blank, der mal als Hechtrute gedacht war, vor Jahren  erhalten und habe den wieder aufgebaut mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln damals (Kannte da noch nicht einen exelenten Rutenbauer). Müssen aber damals schon sehr schöne Rütchen gewesen sein.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Heinz


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es freut mich ehrlich dass genau Du diese Rute erstanden hast, denn zum Einen scheinst Du ein sehr sympathische Zeitgenosse zu sein, und zum Anderen bist Du neben @geomas einer von 2 spezialisierten Swing Tip Experten hier in unserer kleinen Runde..



Hoffentlich nimmt er die auch mit in den Urlaub damit ich die mal begrabbeln kann.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Baut Sundridge überhaupt noch Ruten oder machen die nur noch in Klamotten und Zubehör. Ich habe einen alten Sundridge-Blank, der mal als Hechtrute gedacht war, vor Jahren  erhalten und habe den wieder aufgebaut mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln damals (Kannte da noch nicht einen exelenten Rutenbauer). Müssen aber damals schon sehr schöne Rütchen gewesen sein.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
> Heinz



Ich kenne und kannte die Marke nicht, habe nur den Namen hier und da mal gelesen.
Diese Rute habe ich einfach „blind” mit der Shakespeare mitgekauft. War sehr günstig. Die ist ganz hübsch gemacht so von den Wicklungen her.
Die Spitzen sind etwas seltsam, aber nutzbar.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



rhinefisher schrieb:


> zum damaligen Gegenwert von 3 Quadratmetern Bauland am Rande Düsseldorfs... Was war der Angelkram früher teuer.



Ich würde auch nicht ausschließen, dass Bauland etwas im Preis gestiegen ist, das macht es noch heftiger.

Aber ansonsten würde ich Dir zustimmen.

Wenn ich überlege, was man bezogen auf den damaligen Durchschnittslohn früher  für Angelgeräte hinlegen musste, fühlt man sich immer noch verarscht.

Das merkte ich aber schon, als ich in den 80er Jahren den ersten Cabelas-Katalog in die Finger bekam.

Stippruten waren da aber keine drin. -


----------



## rhinefisher

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht ausschließen, dass Bauland etwas im Preis gestiegen ist, das macht es noch heftiger.



Ja etwas - 1978 25DM - 2020 500€ ....  
Wenn man mal überlegt, was Ende der 70er ne Quick Finessa so gekostet hat und was ein Arbeiter im Schnitt verdient hat...
Was man für dieses Geld heute so Alles bekommt - es ist wirklich nicht Alles schlechter geworden!


----------



## kuttenkarl

1982:
Rute Shakesperare Alpha Tele 3,6m 80gr. Wurfgewicht   80DM
Rolle Shakespeare Sigma Super 2441   98DM
Schnur Stren 0,40 300M   50DM

habe für das Geld eine Woche lang einem Kumpel beim Tapezieren und Sreichen geholfen. Einmal Angelladen und alles weg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> abe für das Geld eine Woche lang einem Kumpel beim Tapezieren und Sreichen geholfen. Einmal Angelladen und alles weg.




Nächstes Mal besser erst richtig einkaufen, dem Kumpel die Rechnung mitnehmen und dann helfen .


----------



## schlotterschätt

Michael.S schrieb:


> Solche Ruten mit kleinem Packmaß hätte ich auch gerne , die würden beide unter die Sitzbank meines Rollers passen , aber was nützt es wenn das Gewässer 3 Meter tiefe hat , *ich brauche hier mindestens 5 Meter Ruten und die sind deutlich länger im Packmaß*



Transportlänge 38cm für 5m. HIER KLICKEN !


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es freut mich ehrlich dass genau Du diese Rute erstanden hast, denn zum Einen scheinst Du ein sehr sympathische Zeitgenosse zu sein, und zum Anderen bist Du neben @geomas einer von 2 spezialisierten Swing Tip Experten hier in unserer kleinen Runde..



Danke für die Blumen Peter, kann ich nur zurück geben . Wie ich Dir schon erzählt habe, Münster war früher Hochburg von britischen Militär und die saßen dann mit ihren englischen Swingtips am Aasee. Nachdem wir dann festgestellt haben, dass die Ruten weder abgebrochen, noch die Pose bis oben drangekurbelt war, haben wir die dann mit unseren Schulenglisch angequatscht und die haben es uns dann gezeigt. Meine erste Swingtp war von einem dieser soldiers, den lieben Collin. Und genau diese Art von Weichheit ohne Labberigkeit ist das was ich so liebe an diesen Ruten und wo ich mich über jedes Schätzchen freue.  Danke noch einmal dafür die wird gleich auch direkt wieder ausgeführt



Tricast schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nimmt er die auch mit in den Urlaub damit ich die mal begrabbeln kann.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Aber selbstverständlich lieber Heinz, da dort ja ein kleiner See direkt am Haus ist werde ich auf jeden Fall alle Swingtip mitnehmen. Da kann ich mich dann mal mit richtig leichten Gewicht und den leichten Original Swings austoben...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen Früher, also der guten alten Zeit, und dem gräßlichen Heute...
> Die obere Rute ist ca. 10 Jahre alt, 4m lang mit 41cm Transportlänge und 121gr Gewicht.
> Eine wirklich brauchbare KöFistippe zum Gegenwert von 0,1 Quadratmeter Bauland am Rande Düsseldorfs... .
> Die untere Rute ist Ende der 70er produziert worden, 370cm lang mit 37cm Transportlänge und 174gr Gewicht.
> Eine ebenfalls recht brauchbare Rute zum damaligen Gegenwert von 3 Quadratmetern Bauland am Rande Düsseldorfs...
> Was war der Angelkram früher teuer..
> Anhang anzeigen 354964





Michael.S schrieb:


> Solche Ruten mit kleinem Packmaß hätte ich auch gerne , die würden beide unter die Sitzbank meines Rollers passen , aber was nützt es wenn das Gewässer 3 Meter tiefe hat , ich brauche hier mindestens 5 Meter Ruten und die sind deutlich länger im Packmaß


Entweder wirklich auf die DAM zurückgreifen, oder mal in Holland die Läden durchstöbern. Die haben teilweise ein Prologic Sortiment, das in Deutschland nicht angeboten wird. Auch längere Ruten mit sehr kurzen Transportmaßen. Oder einfach in der Bucht mal nach "Pocket Poles" Ausschau halten. China ist gar nicht soo weit weg.


----------



## Andal

# Preise für Angelzeug

Heute ist nicht nur die Auswahl fulminant, heute sind auch die Preise, gemessen an Qualität und Löhnen, deutlich niedriger. Grad in den späten 70ern und den 80ern war ein Zeug zu Preisen im Handel, dass einem ungut wurde. Wenn man heute was aus englischen Nobelmanufaktoren haben möchte, bestellt man es eben mit ein paar Klicks. So what?

Vor 40-50 Jahren hast du dir die Hacken nach einem veralteten Katalog abgelaufen und anschließend tief in die Röhre geschaut. Versandgeschäft, was soll das sein? Versand nach Deutschland - niemals! Wo zur Hölle ist Sheffield? Also weiter mit dem krumpen Zeug aus Deutschland fischen und weiter träumen!

Einen Einkauf beim Nobelschröder, wie dem NDM in München, konnte man ohne einen Kredit bei der "Isar Kies- und Sandbank" von vorne herein knicken!


----------



## rhinefisher

Es war schon ein echtes Problem einen Händler zu finden, der erstens schonmal von Hardy und Konsorten gehört hatte, zweitens etwas Englisch sprach, und drittens überhaupt willens und in der Lage war irgendetwas aus England zu bestellen - es war oft zum Kotzen..!


----------



## Andal

In unserem lokalen Sportgeschäft bestand die "Angelabteilung" aus genau 120 cm Tegoregal und einem klapperigen Rutenständer. Nur weil mein Vater ein Stammkunde seit Anno Asbach war, bestellte der auch mal außer der Reihe etwas - von D.A.M., oder von Balzer. Dann war Ende der Beratung.

Aber ich musste alle 4 Wochen nach München, damit die Zahnspange nachgestellt werden konnte. Beim "Waffen-Bavaria" am Stachus waren es immerhin gut 25 qm Fläche für Angelzeug, aber die auch vollgestopft, bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Ein Paradies für damalige Verhältnisse. Fast 4 Jahre lang habe ich dort bald mein ganzes Taschengeld gelassen. Die Fisch & Fang (damals noch in s/w) gabs von Muttern gratis dazu.

Nur um dann, nachdem ich die Hefte auswendig hersagen konnte, festzustellen, dass es wo anders ganz anders ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Für mich gab es in den späten 70er nur DAM und meine geliebte, quitschgelbe 3-Meter-Tele von Balzer. Hardy kannte ich nur als Krüger aus einem Afrika-Epos. Und dann war da noch mein mühselig ersparter Big-S von Shakespeare. Mit dem hatte ich zwar nie was gefangen, hatte aber einmal einen riiiiesigen Weserbarsch als Nachläufer. Ich habe sie geliebt, diese Wobbelmaschine!


----------



## Andal

Ja der Big-S, in Redhead. Wer den besitzen durfte, der hatte schon was besseres!

Ich hab den nur im freiesten Freiwasser gefischt, nur dass der ja nicht irgendwo hängen blieb und womöglich abriss.


----------



## geomas

So, ich werd gleich mal loswandern zur Unterwarnow. 
Im Futteral diesmal nur eine Rute - die neue alte Drennan Bomb mit 3/4oz Oberteil.
Das Wetter ist ganz okay, der Pegel leicht über normal. 
Vielleicht seh ich nen Plötz oder ne Güster.

Evtl. teste ich die Shakespeare Wand als „Neuzeitrute” morgen Vormittag.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Big-S von Shakespeare. Mit dem hatte ich zwar nie was gefangen,



Hat mir in den 80ern meine ersten Großhechte und Großzander gebracht.

Die Originale fische ich aber aus sentimentalen Gründen nicht mehr.



Andal schrieb:


> den späten 70ern und den 80ern war ein Zeug zu Preisen im Handel, dass einem ungut wurde.



Besonders wenn man irgendwann gemerkt hat, dass das gleiche Zeug z.B. in USA nur gut ein Drittel gekostet oder noch weniger.

Allerdings waren die US Kataloge zwar ein Traum für Spinn- und Fliegenfischer, aber kaum was für Friedfischangler.


----------



## Andal

Aber man kann dem Huber Sepp von unserem Sport-Huber nicht nachsagen, dass er nicht rührig und bemüht war. Die abgebrochene Spitze meiner DAM Tele Allround 360, 40-80 gr. WG und die verkuhwedelte Kurbel für die Mitchell 300 von meinem Vater waren, für damalige Verhältnisse, turboschnell ersetzt. Und für das Tagesgeschäft hat das, was angeboten wurde, ja auch wirklich gereicht. Mit Federkielposen am Weiher, mit Sargbleien am kleinen Fluss und das Spinnfischen bestand ja eh nur aus Effzett und Mepps.

Und es gab die Tuben mit dem Plötzol. In weiß und in rot. Was habe ich das Zeug geliebt. Nicht unbedingt weil es so fängig war, der Teig war eher recht hart, aber der Geruch war einfach phänomenal. Das ganze Angelzeug hat den angenommen - ein Geruch einer sehr schönen Kindheit!


----------



## Andal

fishhawk schrieb:


> Allerdings waren die US Kataloge zwar ein Traum für Spinn- und Fliegenfischer, aber kaum was für Friedfischangler.


Da hat sich auch bis heute nichts geändert. Wenn man sich "amerikanische Posensortimente" ansieht, fällt man eh vom Glauben ab. Da ist die Vierte Welt noch besser aufgestellt!


----------



## Tobias85

Wenn man euch so zuhört, dann kann man anglerisch betrachtet ja richtig froh sein, erst gegen Ende des Jahrhunderts in diese Welt gesetzt worden zu sein. 

@geomas: Viel Spaß mit der neuen alten Rute!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man sich "amerikanische Posensortimente" ansieht, fällt man eh vom Glauben ab



Das einzige, was ich damals wirklich brauchbar fand, waren "European Predator" Ruten von Cabelas in 1,75 lbs und 2 1/4 lbs.

Waren im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Stöckchen in DE konkurrenzlos günstig.

Haben fast alle meine PB-Friedfische mit gefangen und fische sie heute noch.

Mittlerweile kann man sich aber auch als deutscher Angler mit vernünftigem tackle für diverse Methoden zu angemessenen Preisen versorgen, auch wenn man keine Beziehung zur US oder British Army hat.


----------



## Andal

@Tobias85 schau dir nur mal diese rot-weissen Kugeln mit dem Drahthaken an, die sie "Floats" nennen - da kriegt man ja Zustände!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Tobias85 schrieb:


> dann kann man anglerisch betrachtet ja richtig froh sein, erst gegen Ende des Jahrhunderts in diese Welt gesetzt worden zu sein.



Nur was das tackle angeht.

Wer auf Schleien oder Äschen steht, dürfte tränende Augen kriegen, wenn man von früher erzählt.

Dafür galten damals Karpfen von 10 kg als Kapitale, Barsche von 40cm auch und von einem Wallerfang haben die meisten Angler nur geträumt.

Panta Rhei


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn man euch so zuhört, dann kann man anglerisch betrachtet ja richtig froh sein, erst gegen Ende des Jahrhunderts in diese Welt gesetzt worden zu sein.


Oder es bedauern. Es war schon eine sehr freie und teilweise vogelwilde Zeit.


----------



## Andal

Damals haben wir Sachen angestellt, für die gab es freiweg eine saftige Watschn, dann war die Messe gelesen. Heute käme da alles gerannt, was ein Amt inne hat und die Eltern wären schon mit einem Fuss im Knast. Es hat eben alles seine eigene Zeit, mit den ganz eigenen Vorteilen!


----------



## Slappy

Hier ist es zwar schön, aber es sind so viele Grundeln. Es dauert keine 3 Minuten und der Haken ist belegt. Ich glaub ich zieh doch gleich wieder in die Stadt.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Damals haben wir Sachen angestellt, für die gab es freiweg eine saftige Watschn, dann war die Messe gelesen.



Wenn ich mir ansehe, was an manchen Strecken von einigen Anglern so ungestraft abgezogen wird, sind die "freien und wilden Zeiten" scheinbar nicht überall vorbei.


----------



## Andal

Man darf halt nicht versuchen die alten Zeiten mit den aktuellen zu vergleichen. Alles hat seine Zeit, in der man es sehen muss, wie auch alles seinen eigenen Namen hat. Sehr viel Wittgenstein - aber auch sehr viel wahres!


----------



## Kochtopf

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir ansehe, was an manchen Strecken von einigen Anglern so ungestraft abgezogen wird, sind die "freien und wilden Zeiten" scheinbar nicht überall vorbei.


Nur weil du kacke fängst musst du ja nicht den Neidhammel rauskehren


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nur weil du kacke fängst musst du ja nicht den Neidhammel rauskehren



Deshalb hab ich ja "abgezogen" geschrieben und nicht "rausgezogen".

Kann aufgrund verschiedener sprachlicher Herkunft natürlich zu Verwechslungen führen.

Der Rittmeister Pagusack, der mit seinem Opel Olympia, der ihn damals aus Ostpreußen rausgebracht hatte bevor die Rote Armee kam, ab und zu bei uns am Wasser aufschlug, meinte immer nur:  "Was hab ich damals für Barsche gezogen"

Ob "ab" oder "raus" , war dem völlig egal.

Der erste Satz war immer:  "Haste Würmer bei?"


----------



## Breamhunter

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Drennan Twistlock genießt zumindest auf der Insel einen hervorragenden Ruf und wird u.a. von Marc Erdwin empfohlen. Den Gardner hatte ich auf der Stippermesser in der Hand, er ist kein Leichtgewicht aber wird dadurch sehr vertrauenserweckend, eine Eigenschaft die er mit @Tikey0815  und mir teilt





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Breamhunter: Ich habe mir in diesem auch den Gardner zugelegt und muss gestehen, dass ich ihn nur dabei habe, wenn ich die Länge auch wirklich benötige. Das Teil ist zwar stabil, robust und vertrauenserweckend, aber eben auch richtig schwer. Wenn Du in der einen Hand drillend die Rute hältst und mit der anderen versuchst, den Kescher unter dennFisch zu dirigieren, erfordert das schon etwas Übung!





geomas schrieb:


> Tach Breamhunter,
> ich habe und nutze den Gardner Specialist - er macht einen enorm stabilen Eindruck, ist aber wie @Wuemmehunter erwähnte richtig *schwer* und doch recht *unhandlich*.
> Für „derbe Einsätze” greife ich ihn mir ohne nachzudenken, ansonsten bevorzuge ich leichtere und handlichere Modelle.
> Das auf den diversen Internetseiten angegebene Gewicht des Gardners stimmt nicht. Zumindest mein Exemplar wiegt (in etwa - Küchenwaage) ca. 560g.
> Falls Du weitere Fragen hast - immer raus damit!


So ich lebe noch, Schicht ist zu Ende 
Erstmal vielen Dank an alle die geantwortet haben. Ich tendiere jetzt auch zu dem Drennan auch auf Grund der kürzeren Transportlänge und offenbar geringeren Gewicht. Hoffentlich bedeutet leichter nicht gleich wieder biegsamer. @Wuemmehunter: Nach knapp 50 Jahren Stippangeln sollte man das mit dem richtigen Keschern wohl hinkriegen. Da habe ich bei anderen auch schon die dollsten Aktionen erlebt. Da wurde der Kescher auch schon mal wie ein Wurfnetz benutzt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, der Zug hält gerade in Würzburg, noch 4 Station und einmal umsteigen, dann bin Wieder Zuhause! Morgen habe ich frei und es wird an die Elbe gehen. Wo genau ich fischen werde weiß ich noch nicht, aber im Futteral wird auf jedeN Fall die Acolyte Distance sein. Mal sehen, was die Brassen sagen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nabend Leute.
Ich war heute Nachmittag unterwegs um einen See zu besuchen an dem ich vor zig Jahren das letzte Mal geangelt habe.
Inzwischen ist nur noch wenig über einen Meter tief aber ein paar Fische sind noch drin.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Ja der Big-S, in Redhead. Wer den besitzen durfte, der hatte schon was besseres!
> 
> Ich hab den nur im freiesten Freiwasser gefischt, nur dass der ja nicht irgendwo hängen blieb und womöglich abriss.


Ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer von einem Big-S. Das ist aber auch der einzige, den ich habe. 




Den gab es ja in drei verschiedenen Größen und Farben. Big-S 90mm, Midi-S 75mm, und Little-S 60mm.
Wer im Besitz eines solchen Köder ist, sollte ihn wahren und nicht fischen.  So lange, wie ich lebe, bleibt der Big-S in der Originalverpackung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Also mein Little S und auch der Big S sind immer mal wieder im Einsatz, wegen dem Big S bin ich aber auch schon mehrmals ins Wasser gegangen.


----------



## Allround-Angler

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dafür galten damals Karpfen von 10 kg als Kapitale, Barsche von 40cm auch und von einem Wallerfang haben die meisten Angler nur geträumt.
> 
> Panta Rhei



Mir geht es heute noch so, bis auf die Welse. Und die sind sehr klein.


----------



## Andal

Es gab mal Zeiten, wo ich Barsche und die Birschlinge, die wir fingen, für zwei eigenständige Arten hielt.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also mein Little S und auch der Big S sind immer mal wieder im Einsatz, wegen dem Big S bin ich aber auch schon mehrmals ins Wasser gegangen.


Das glaube ich dir. Man kann die Teile ja nicht mehr nachkaufen. Aber sorry, dass ich das hier gepostet habe. Gehört ja eigentlich in den Raubfisch-Thread. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bleizange

Auch von mir mal was aus alten Zeiten, aber von der anderen Seite der Republik.

In meiner Familie war keiner Angler und so fiel mein Zubehör an Angelgeräten und Co. recht spärlich aus. Im Gegensatz zu meinen Freunden konnte ich also nicht auf Equipment von Vater oder Opa zurückgreifen. Meine erste Rute, die mir ein passionierter Angler aus dem weiten Verwandtschaftskreis schenkte, besaß eine kleine Achsrolle aus Plastik. Neidisch schaute ich auf meine Kollegen die mit Ora, Nixe und Rileh Rex fischten. Besonders auf die mit einer Rileh Rex.  Eines Tages beim Angeln, damals noch schwarz, kam ein Bekannter an den See und verkündete, dass der örtliche Sportwarenladen, besser als Spowa bekannt, Angelrollen bekommen hat. Es wären wohl Rollen der Marke Ora und Nixe eingetroffen. Die Ora kostete ungefähr 20 Mark sah billig aus und der Bügel konnte nur mit der Hand  umgeklappt werden. Also musste es eine Nixe sein. Also schnell die Sparbüchse geknackt und mit 40 Mark zum Geschäft und am selben Tag noch ausprobiert. Was für ein Unterschied und Angelerlebnis. Jedenfalls zur damaligen Zeit .Am Abend gab es dann allerdings mächtig Ärger mit meiner Mutter, denn die hatte kein Verständnis dafür.

Die Nixe besitze ich noch als Andenken und später schenkte mir mein Opa eine Spinnkombo, deren Bestandteil eine Rileh Rex war. Nur zur Info: Die Kombo bringt stattliche 1kg auf die Waage. )

Balzer, D.A.M, Silstar usw. kannte ich aus dem Ungarnurlaub. Die Rollen und Ruten bestaunte ich als Kind mit großen Augen und waren leider für mich unerreichbar.
Ein paar bunte Posen und Schnur von Shakespeare gelangten dann doch in meinen Besitz. Auch diese Artikel besitze ich noch und sie haben ihren Platz in meinem Angelkoffer aus Kindheitstagen.


----------



## Andal

Meine besten Fänge in diesen Zeiten habe ich mit der Handleine gemacht. Die war wesentlich fluchttauglicher, als jede noch so gute Rute und in der Lederhose war auch der Hosensack aus Leder. Ideal, weil das den Haken viel weniger fasste, als bei Stoffhosen.


----------



## Bleizange

Andal schrieb:


> Meine besten Fänge in diesen Zeiten habe ich mit der Handleine gemacht. Die war wesentlich fluchttauglicher, als jede noch so gute Rute und in der Lederhose war auch der Hosensack aus Leder. Ideal, weil das den Haken viel weniger fasste, als bei Stoffhosen.



So etwas hatten wir auch und nannten es "Handangel". Dabei handelte es sich um ein Winkelbrett samt Montage. Es war nicht nur gut zu verstecken, sondern im Fall eines Falles war der Verlust nicht so hoch. Giebel und Rotaugen machten an diesem Gerät durchaus Spaß.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Slappy - auch wenn die „Beute” nicht aus den erhofften Fischen bestand!

Petri heil auch an den kleinen See, lieber Professore! Rotfedern sind doch wirklich die Goldstücke in unseren Gewässern.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Mir geht es heute noch so, bis auf die Welse. Und die sind sehr klein.



Hängt natürlich immer von den verfügbaren Gewässern ab.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hardy kannte ich nur als Krüger aus einem Afrika-Epos.


"Hatari" - ein toller Film. Unvergesslich die Szene, wo sie die Horde Affen mit dem Raketennetz gefangen haben!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke Andal, mir wollte der Name des Films nicht mehr einfallen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Was das Tackle von früher angeht, so ab den achziger wurde es, meiner Meinung nach besser mit dem Angelgerät. Nach dem üblichen Vollglasknüppel 1981, kam zur Prüfung eine 2,10m Telerute. Danach Shakespeare Alpha Tele 3,6m 80gr. Wg, Cormoran Glasmatch 3,,9m  3-teilig mit Schwingspitzenendring, Garbolino Karpfenrute 3-teilig, Shakespeare Graph Glass Tele 2,7m 40gr. Wg, Shakespeare Ugly Stik Fliegenrute. Das war so bis mitte der 80 Jahre. Danach kamen dann verschiedene Karpfenruten, alle 2-teilig.Ende der 80 Jahre kamen dann die Silstar und Drennan Zeiten. Einige dieser Ruten habe ich immer noch. Die guten Zeiten fingen für mich mit den 90-Jahren für das Friedfischen an. Das Buch Englisch-Fischen von Vincent Kluwe-Jork und die Hefte von Ehmanns waren damals die Offenbahrung. Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Situation ist heute bei weitem besser als früher. Wobei das Angebot mittlerweite unüberschaubar ist.


----------



## skyduck

@Professor Tinca Petri, sehr schöne Färbung, Gold und Feuerrot so müssen sie aussehen!!! @Slappy auch Grundeltage muß es geben, ich kenne das zu genügend.

Bei mir gab es heute leider, außer den Grundeln, nur ein kleines Rotauge  und den mittlerweile obligatorischen Baby-Carp. Dann gesellte sich noch ein älterer Herr dazu (also noch älter als ich). Er erzählte mir, dass er neu bei uns in den Verein wäre. Zu Anfang war es ja noch ganz nett aber irgendwann wurde es nervig. Kennt ihr diese Gespräche wo immer nur einer redet und jede Antwort des anderen komplett ignoriert und dann zusätzlich sowieso alles besser weiß? Als er dann mit seinen Wehwehchen anfing bin ich bei Prostata aufgestanden und habe zusammengepackt....  . Ansonsten war es aber schön bei besten Wetter und Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## geomas

Zurück vom Ausflug an den Fluß nebenan kann ich ein positives Fazit ziehen. Erneut gab es keine großen, noch nicht mal „bessere” Fische, aber es waren schöne 2 Stündchen am Wasser.
Da die Kanupolo-Spieler schon wieder trainierten und sich eine Paddelgruppe rüstete bin ich zu einer anderen Stelle marschiert.
Lose mit ein paar Pellets angefüttert und die Rute montiert. Auf der Aero GTM 4010 hatte ich Maxima Chameleon von 3lb Stärke, mit einem Grinner habe ich einen Microwirbel angeknüppert und an das etwa 15cm lange, überstehende Ende ein 2,5g DS-Blei geklemmt. In das freie Ende des Wirbelchens wurde das Vorfach (14er Drennan Silverfish sowieso an etwa 50cm 0,12er X-Tough) eingeschlauft.
Als Hakenköder habe ich mal mit 2 Castern losgelegt.
Die ersten beiden Bisse habe ich versemmelt, dann hing der erste „deutsche” Fisch an der importierten Drennan-Rute. Ein Plötz von etwa 15cm.
Tja, Fischis dieser „Größe” bekam ich etliche zu sehen, auch viele Ukelei, die heute sowohl auf Caster pur als auch auf Softhooker-Pellets gingen.
Hmm, immerhin gab es, nachdem ich etwas weiter auswarf, auf die BaitTech-Pellets als dritte Art noch einen Abramis-Junior von knapp über 25cm.
Aber generell waren zu schnell Ükel oder Klein-Plötz am Köder.
Habe dann die zuletzt nicht fängigen Knoblauch-Maiskörner (Timarmix) probiert und konnte damit noch 2 etwas bessere Plötz landen.

Die Rute hat sich hervorragend gemacht, sie ist relativ schnell und dennoch weich, genau nach meinem Geschmack.
Bin absolut zufrieden mit ihr und werde sie mal parallel zu der vergleichbaren 10ft „Winner”-Picker von Alan Brown fischen, um einen besseren Eindruck von beiden Ruten zu bekommen.
Das Äußere der Drennan hingegen ist absolut unspektakulär: keine Zierwicklungen, keine coolen Schriftzüge oder sonstige optisch auffallenden „Goodies”.






Die Aero GTM 4010 hat mir an der Rute gefallen und wird wohl vorerst an ihr bleiben.
Der Korkgriff der Drennan ist minimal kürzer als erwartet - viele der etwas älteren Ruten haben ja sehr lange Griffe.
Ich finds gut so.

Ach ja: es war minimal kälter als erwartet und als ich die dünne, anfangs abgelegte Jacke überzog zwackten mich etliche Mini-Ameisen.
Hab wegen den Biestern etliche Bisse verpaßt. Ablenkung und ein Unterhaltungsprogramm erster Güte boten wieder die Stare, die in schönen Formationen am Ufer gegenüber Futter und Rast suchten und offenbar fanden.

Falls nix dazwischenkommt werde ich wohl morgen Vormittag an die gleiche Stelle, diesmal mit der „Neuzeit”-Shakespeare.
Hoffentlich kann ich ordentlich September-Sonne tanken. Abends ruft dann die Arbeit.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wohnwagen startklar, des Tourans Ladefläche ist mit Tackle übersät.... Ab Morgen mach ich für ein paar Tage Hollands Gewässer unsicher,  hoffe ich kann dann von ein paar schönen Fängen berichten


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Tikey! Das wird schon!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, mein Arsch ist langsam platt gesessen, aberdie Heimat kommt näher ... ich kann die Wümme schon riechen!!!


----------



## Andal

Was mich im Vergleich zu früher echt dauert, ist der Umstand, dass man heute bei Weitem nicht mehr so einfach an ein "Ja!" zum Angeln bekommt. Jeder Liter Wasser ist entweder teuer verpachtet, oder wird grimmig verteidigt. Die Zeiten, wo man einfach den Bauern fragte und in 9 von 10 Fällen die Antwort erhielt: "Mogst macha, wost möchst, aber schmeiss de Fisch wieder nei!"

Das war schon ein Traum, einfach in den Ferien losradeln und nach Herzenslust fischen. Zum Glück war mein Vater durch die Feuerwehr rundum positiv bekannt, wie ein bunter Hund.

Oder es hieß: "Kimmst  do und do, dann geh ma fischen!" - dann war auch noch gleich ein Guide, Ghillie, Mentor mit dabei.


----------



## Slappy

Petri die Herren 

Auch in der Stadt gab es nur Grundeln. Dadurch das die Biester immer sofort hängen, hat es irgendwie kein Spaß gemacht heute. Da geht man extra an Fluß um mal was "größeres" zu fangen und es gibt nur Fisch der noch kleiner ist wie die Fische im Hausteich.... 
Naja, wenigstens war ich an der frischen Luft


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> So etwas hatten wir auch und nannten es "Handangel". Dabei handelte es sich um ein Winkelbrett samt Montage. Es war nicht nur gut zu verstecken, sondern im Fall eines Falles war der Verlust nicht so hoch. Giebel und Rotaugen machten an diesem Gerät durchaus Spaß.


Am Bach kam auch öfter ein Zwischending zum Einsatz. Eigentlich eine Handangel, aber ergänzt um einen möglichst langen und schlanken Weidenzweig zur Präsentation und für den Anhieb. Der war am oberen Ende etwas eingeschlitzt, um die Schnur sanft zu fassen. Sehr effektiv!


----------



## geomas

#preise

Keine Ahnung, ob es der Wechselkurs ist oder andere Gründe hat, aber die britischen Online-Preise sind jetzt teilweise höher als die deutscher Online-Shops.
Ist mir zuletzt öfters bei der Suche nach Kleinkram aufgefallen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #preise
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob es der Wechselkurs ist oder andere Gründe hat, aber die britischen Online-Preise sind jetzt teilweise höher als die deutscher Online-Shops.
> Ist mir zuletzt öfters bei der Suche nach Kleinkram aufgefallen.


Bevor der kontinentale Markt möglicherweise weitestgehend wegbricht, will sich halt jeder noch ein paar Pennys sichern. Wer weiss schon was nach dem Brexit wird!?


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Die Aero GTM 4010 hat mir an der Rute gefallen und wird wohl vorerst an ihr bleiben.
> Der Korkgriff der Drennan ist minimal kürzer als erwartet - viele der etwas älteren Ruten haben ja sehr lange Griffe.
> Ich finds gut so.



Also ich habe an meiner Drennan auch eine Aero GT 4000.  Allerdings mehr aus Mangel an Verfügbarkeit von guten 3000er Modellen. Irgendwie habe ich da immer Pech... Auf jeden Fall ist mir diese Größe einfach zu viel. Irgendwie harmoniert das für mich nicht mit der feinen Rute. Aber ich glaube auch das ist sone eigene Macke. Die 1000er und 2000er die ich habe sind dann allerdings doch zu klein. Da werde ich wohl doch wieder mein Glück versuchen müssen... Falls jemand eine 3000er gegen eine 4000er tauschen möchte...


----------



## geomas

#rollengröße

Ist wohl teilweise Geschmackssache. Ne Weile habe ich kleine und ganz kleine Rollen geliebt. Von der Schnurkapazität fassen die ja meist genug Mono für die meisten Friedfischaktivitäten.
Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich etwas größere Modelle - außer an sehr kurzen, ganz feinen Ruten. Ist ja auch ne Frage der gerade thematisierten Grifflänge. (Balance). An der gezeigten Drennan von gut über 3m mit normal-kurzem Griff würde ne 3000er gut passen, ne 1000er fühlte sich zu klein und leicht an und die 4000er ist absolut okay für mein Empfinden.


----------



## Andal

Das hat mich an vielen alten Ruten, vor allem an den Abus gestört. Von Kaliber hätte es eine 1000er locker getan aber von der Optik der teilweise gewaltigen Griffe hätte man schon fast eine Huchenrolle hinhängen müssen, dass das Bild passt. Auf der anderen Seite, wegen einer zu großen Rolle und zu viel Schnur ist noch kaum ein Fisch nicht gelandet worden. 

Darum auch mein ewiger Kampf, dass alte Ruten auch Rollen aus möglichst dem gleichen Baujahr zu tragen hätten. Dann stimmt das Ensemble, auch wenn es technisch vielleicht die eine, oder andere Frage offen lässt. Wobei man dann eher weniger mit den langsamen Aktionen, als mit den Nachteilen der alten Rollen kämpft. Die teils sehr lahmen Schnureinzüge und die nach heutigen Standards sehr holprigen Bremsen sind nicht mehr so mein Ding.


----------



## Thomas.

#rollengröße



skyduck schrieb:


> Also ich habe an meiner Drennan auch eine Aero GT 4000. Allerdings mehr aus Mangel an Verfügbarkeit von guten 3000er Modellen.



ich glaube das sich da nicht allzu viel tut von der (Optischen) Größe her, gerade bei den ganzen XT/7(Aero Heckbremse) Modellen sind die meisten Rollenkörper identisch und unterscheiden sich durch die Spulen (Schnurkapazität) wie zum Beispiel 6010-8010, oder hat dann einen anderen (kleineren) Rotor 5010(4010?)  aber alles andere ist identisch.      
wenn es was neueres an Rolle sein darf, würde ich die Sahara 2500-3000 (Kampfbremse) empfehlen, bekommt man mit verschiedenen Übersetzungen und Spulen (lasen sich untereinander tauschen), die sind Optisch nicht so schön wie nee Aero aber ansonsten Top und relativ günstig.


----------



## Tikey0815

S


Thomas. schrieb:


> #rollengröße
> 
> 
> 
> ich glaube das sich da nicht allzu viel tut von der (Optischen) Größe her, gerade bei den ganzen XT/7(Aero Heckbremse) Modellen sind die meisten Rollenkörper identisch und unterscheiden sich durch die Spulen (Schnurkapazität) wie zum Beispiel 6010-8010, oder hat dann einen anderen (kleineren) Rotor 5010(4010?)  aber alles andere ist identisch.
> wenn es was neueres an Rolle sein darf, würde ich die Sahara 2500-3000 (Kampfbremse) empfehlen, bekommt man mit verschiedenen Übersetzungen und Spulen (lasen sich untereinander tauschen), die sind Optisch nicht so schön wie nee Aero aber ansonsten Top und relativ günstig.


Seit bei meiner Sahara die zweite Schnur bei fast jedem Auswurf unter die Spule gelang, fristet sie bei mir ein aussätzigen Dasein in  ner dunklen Ecke......


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> S
> 
> Seit bei meiner Sahara die zweite Schnur bei fast jedem Auswurf unter die Spule gelang, fristet sie bei mir ein aussätzigen Dasein in  ner dunklen Ecke......


ich habe 3 Stück(2 Kampfbremse 1 Kopfbremse) und sind meine meist benutzten Rollen, hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme damit, nutze Schnüre von 0,14- 0,20 vielleicht hat es damit was zutun?


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe 3 Stück(2 Kampfbremse 1 Kopfbremse) und sind meine meist benutzten Rollen, hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme damit, nutze Schnüre von 0,14- 0,20 vielleicht hat es damit was zutun?


Weiß nicht, die zweite verwendete Schnur ist extra eine gute 18er Stroft, aber selbst damit macht sie mucken, wenn ich mal wieder Muße hab schau ich sie mir mal genauer an, evtl. Defekt?  Aber die Kampfbremse ist fein


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> S
> 
> Seit bei meiner Sahara die zweite Schnur bei fast jedem Auswurf unter die Spule gelang, fristet sie bei mir ein aussätzigen Dasein in  ner dunklen Ecke......



Ähnliche Probleme habe ich gelegentlich mit den Ecusimas und auch einer einfachen WFT-Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> mit den Ecusimas




Guck an.
Hatte ich noch nie aber ich benutze auch nicht so dünne Schnüre wie du.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guck an.
> Hatte ich noch nie aber ich benutze auch nicht so dünne Schnüre wie du.


Abschleppseile passen allein vom Durchmesser nicht drunter


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guck an.
> Hatte ich noch nie aber ich benutze auch nicht so dünne Schnüre wie du.



Na, ich fange ja auch nur die kleinen Fische. Da brauch ich keine dicke Mono.
Selbst die Verwendung von 3lb tragenden Schnüren darf als Ausdruck unerschütterlichen  Optimismus' meinerseits gewertet werden.


----------



## geomas

#schnurtüdel

Problem ist ja lose Schnur im falschen Augenblick - da kann sich bei anfälligen Konstruktionen schnell mal lose Schnur um den Rotor, unter die Spule legen.

Hab ja mittlerweile 2 Mitchell Quartz - eine von Heinz (Danke!) und eine weitere und deren seltsames Schnurführungsprinzip funktioniert absolut bombig.
Nur sind diese relativ klobigen (pardon) Rollen eben nix für ne Picker oder filigrane Matche.


----------



## Bleizange

geomas schrieb:


> #schnurtüdel
> 
> Problem ist ja lose Schnur im falschen Augenblick - da kann sich bei anfälligen Konstruktionen schnell mal lose Schnur um den Rotor, unter die Spule legen.



Ich hatte das Problem erst am Mittwoch mit dem Vorgängermodel der Sahara. Bei meiner Exage 3000 MRA (Doppelkurbel und Kampfbremse) wickelte sich die 16er Schnur 2 Mal unter die Spule. Meine Vermutung: Spule zu voll und sehr windig. Jedenfalls konnte ich beobachten, wie mir der Wind die Schnur von der Rolle wehte. Aber die Spule lässt sich zum Glück leicht entfernen.

Apropos Sahara: Gibt es bei diesem Modell keine Ersatzspule mehr dazu?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nö. Hat meine auch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Von der Shimano Sahara gab's auch früher schon Modelle, die zumindestens optisch ganz ansprechend waren.


----------



## geomas

#ersatzspulen

Neue Rollen kaufe ich nur noch, wenn entweder eine E-Spule beiliegt oder problemlos mitzukaufen ist.
Die Ecusimas waren die letzte Ausnahme. Würde ich jetzt nicht mehr machen.


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> #rollengröße
> 
> 
> 
> ich glaube das sich da nicht allzu viel tut von der (Optischen) Größe her, gerade bei den ganzen XT/7(Aero Heckbremse) Modellen sind die meisten Rollenkörper identisch und unterscheiden sich durch die Spulen (Schnurkapazität) wie zum Beispiel 6010-8010, oder hat dann einen anderen (kleineren) Rotor 5010(4010?)  aber alles andere ist identisch.
> wenn es was neueres an Rolle sein darf, würde ich die Sahara 2500-3000 (Kampfbremse) empfehlen, bekommt man mit verschiedenen Übersetzungen und Spulen (lasen sich untereinander tauschen), die sind Optisch nicht so schön wie nee Aero aber ansonsten Top und relativ günstig.



Also im direkten Vergleich klafft zwischen der 2000er und der 4000er schon ein ziemliche Lücke. Nicht umsonst sind anscheinend gerade bei den Aeros GT/GTM die 3000er Modelle so beliebt und oft nur im miserablen Zustand zu bekommen...


----------



## skyduck

# Rollenmodell
Für mich sind die Shimano Aero GT/GTM einfach perfekt. Ihr habt mir die ja hier empfohlen gehabt und ich habe mich in meine erste 1000er sofort verliebt. Optisch sehr schön die matte schwarze Erscheinung (was heute ja wieder so in ist und mal wieder die These stützt, dass alles wieder kommt). Die sehr feine Bremse mit diesen tollen oldschool Sound  . An den Bremsenhebel habe ich mich sofort gewöhnt, ganz links - leichter Schnurabzug beim Anködern, Mitte -Standard weiche Bremse, ganz rechts wenn mal was besseres einsteigt und nicht direkt 100m Schnur nehmen soll.

Ich habe auch ein paar andere Rollen probiert von Shakesspeare und Abu, auch alle ganz schick aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Für mich ist diese Rollenserie einfach the best...


----------



## geomas

So, jetzt gehts los zum Fluß nebenan. Mit der „Neuzeitrute” und mal wieder Dosenmais im Gepäck.
Das Wetter könnte besser sein, aber es ist trocken und ich will nicht klagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann viel Erfolg, Georg.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö. Hat meine auch nicht.


so wohl als auch, meine 3000 SSDHHG(Matchspulen) hatte eine E-Spule, die 2500 RD hatte keine.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Also im direkten Vergleich klafft zwischen der 2000er und der 4000er schon ein ziemliche Lücke. Nicht umsonst sind anscheinend gerade bei den Aeros GT/GTM die 3000er Modelle so beliebt und oft nur im miserablen Zustand zu bekommen...



Moinsen!
Bei den älteren Shimanos verläuft die Grenze zwischen klein und noch kleiner bei 2500 und 3000ern.
Alles bis 2500 hat den kleinen Getriebekasten, ab 3000 den Großen, was beim Gewicht einen Unterschied von 40-60gr ausmacht.
Bei den moderneren Modellen ist Alles bis 3000 klein und die 4/5000er haben das grössere Gehäuse.
Die Schnurverlegung ist bei Shimano schlicht die Beste, also eigentlich perfekt.
Wenn also mal die Schnur unter die Spule gerät, liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich an der Schnur oder falscher Handhabung (Spule zu voll..).
Gerade die sehr stark vorgereckten Schnüre wie die Stroft GTM neigen zum Abspringen und Verdrallen - mit weicheren Schnüren und etwas weniger Schnur auf der Rolle sollte man auch bei eher günstigen Shimanos keine Probleme haben... .

Freunde!
Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür und das Wetter wird gut...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Einen schönen Tag am Wasser und ein paar schöne Fische wünsche ich Dir. Ich muß leider gleich mit in die Pilze. Bevor die anderen *meine* schönen Pilze ernten. So die Aussage von Frau Hübner. Aber am Wochenende geht es bei uns aber auch wieder ans Wasser, so Frau Hübner will.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Sooo, erster Fisch an der Neuzeit Rute ist gelandet. Es ist ein Trommelwirbel!!! Plötz. Weiter geht's.


----------



## Tricast

Ich bin ganz weg von den stark vorgestreckten Schnüren. Eine gute Allround-Schnur reicht völlig aus, wie z.B. die MAXIMA. Viele lassen sich von den Tragkraftangaben blenden, aber eine Hochleistungsschnur ist auch viel empfindlicher. Wir hatten einmal ein Problem mit Vorfachschnur in den Stärken 0,08 und 0,10, die Tragkraftangaben waren sensationell aber die Schnur ist immer wieder mal beim Hakenbinden gerissen. Seitdem machen wir einen Bogen um diese Schnüre.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Es beißt richtig gut auf Dosenmais. Etliche Plötz, je eine Güster und ein Kleinbrassen. Die Shakespeare Wand ist ne prima Rute für diese Art der Angelei.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei den älteren Shimanos verläuft die Grenze zwischen klein und noch kleiner bei 2500 und 3000ern.
> Alles bis 2500 hat den kleinen Getriebekasten, ab 3000 den Großen, was beim Gewicht einen Unterschied von 40-60gr ausmacht.
> Bei den moderneren Modellen ist Alles bis 3000 klein und die 4/5000er haben das grössere Gehäuse.



wer mal was richtig filigranes mit Kampfbremse haben möchte, dem kann ich nur die Carbomatic GT 6000 ans Herz legen (leider sehr selten zu bekommen)
mit einem Gewicht von nur 650gr passt sie an jeder leichten Match o. Picker (Kopflastig was ist das), und mit einer schnurfassung von 1890m bei einer 0,18er ist kein Gewässer zu groß    mal zwei Vergleichs Bilder mit einer 1000 und 4000er mit Kampfbremse (man muss schon genau hinschauen um den leichten unterschied zu sehen)


----------



## phirania

Hab da mal ein Schätzchen ausgegraben:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Final Destination!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Deine Wümme ist aber ganz schön in die Breite gegangen, sieht aber sehr interessant aus. Viel Petri dir am Wasser. Da könnte aber auch was für den Raubfischthread gehen, oder???


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nee @Hecht100+ : Habe nur das Friedfischbeteck dabei! Die Elbzander interessieren micht nicht wirklich. Einparken schöne Brassen sind mit lieber.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg beim Brassen-„Einparken”, lieber Wümme!

Und @Tricast - nicht lange über Schnüre schnacken, sondern lieber schnell zu den Pilzen eilen. 
Sonst sind sie weg, die Pilze Deiner Gattin und dann wär wohl Schluß mit lustig ;-)


----------



## geomas

So, das war ein sehr fischreicher Vormittag. Die Strömung war heute deutlich stärker als sonst, der Pegel etwas über Normal. Anfangs war es bedeckt und nicht sehr warm, das änderte sich zum Mittag hin. Da frischte dann auch der Wind auf.





Die „Neuzeitrute” hab ich mit einem Fehlkauf bestückt - diese Aero GTM 4010 eiert stark, was die reine Funktionalität allerdings nicht beeinträchtigt.
Als Schnur diente heute irgendeine Team Daiwa Super Soft in 0,14mm, als Vorfach (gleiche Montage wie gestern) mußte 0,12er X Tough von Drennan herhalten. Da ich mit Mais angeln wollte habe ich als Haken nen 10er Gamakatsu A1 Fine Feeder gewählt.
Zum Vergleich mit der gestern Abend genutzten Drennan habe ich ebenfalls ein 2,5g-DSB-Blei montiert.
Das war auch genug, um den Köder auf die benötigte Weite zu bringen. 

Den ersten schnellen Biß hab ich verpennt, der nächste Anhieb saß dann und ein Plötz von knapp 20cm sah Land.
Ihm folgten neben einem lütten Brassen und 2 Güstern gut 2 Dutzend Artgenossen, alle so von etwa 18-25cm. Leider gab es erneut keinen „besseren Fisch”, aber klagen sollte ich auf gar keinen Fall.

Die Rute war im früheren Shakeseare-Programm wohl eher in der unteren Mittelklasse angesiedelt, aber sie hat sich richtig gut gemacht. 
Für Freunde des leichten Fischens ne prima „lange Picker”. Sie ist deutlich weicher und filigraner als übliche Light-Feeder-Ruten und auch als die meisten als „Winkelpicker” vermarkteten Ruten.
Mit den ersten, legendären „Wands” wurde in kleinen Kanälen mit winzigen Haken und dünnster Schnur im Winter geangelt. Dafür sind sie gebaut worden.

Der Griff ist Geschmackssache - vermutlich läßt er sich gut reinigen, um mal den größetn Vorzug dieser Konstruktion hervorzuheben. Die Aktion ist prima, sie ist weich, aber nicht labberig. Im Vergleich zur Drennan fehlt etwas Schnelligkeit und sowas wie eine „Verbindlichkeit”. Kanns nicht besser formulieren.

Einfacher Dosenmais (diesmal ein recht heller - Bonduelle Goldmais, die Körner etwas kleiner als beim Kaufland-Mais) war echt ein Bringer. Aber auch die Softpellets und auch Pinkies brachten Fisch. Gegen Mittag frischte der Wind ziemlich auf und ich habe zusammengepackt.

Ach ja - benutzt habe ich heute die etwas stärkere der beiden Glasfeedertips - dabei ist auch eine dritte Tip - die ist aus Carbon und meiner Meinung nach beim Angeln gegen die Strömung angebracht.





Also wer so eine Shakespeare Sigma Wand (1856-300) günstig sieht sollte sie ruhig mal probewedeln.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Den mitreisenden Damen ist ein schöner Platz zugewiesen, sie schnabulieren Prosseco, während bei mir die ersten Güster beißen. Am Haken lockt unter anderem die an der Elbe obligatorische rote Gummimade.


----------



## Andal

# die perfekte Friedfischstationärrolle

Darüber können wir sicher die nächsten 1.000 Seiten diskutieren. 

Für mich sind das die Rollen, die eine im Vergleich zu anderen Stationärrollen niedrige Spule mit einen überdurchschnittlichen Durchmesser haben. Hauptsächlich bei DAM und Daiwa, da diese beiden Marken noch ausdrückliche Friedfisch-, Posen- und Feederrollen anbieten, die mir auch gut gefallen. Daiwa ein bisschen teurer, wie die DAM, die aber immer wieder echte Schätzchen raushaut. So wie seinerzeit die Quick A-Head, oder etwas neuer, die Quick Temper XLF... aber auch die Nash BP-4 konnte da schön mitthalten, auch wenn sie kein unbedingtes Kind der Leichtläufigkeit ist - aber wen juckt das bei einer Schleienrolle für ganz leichte Festbleimontagen!?

Viel wichtiger sind mir da QD, oder Semi-QD Bremsen. Also Bremsen mit recht kurzen Einstellwegen. 

Gerade am anfreunden bin ich mit den Korümern und den Soniks. Preiswerte kleine Freilaufrollen, die mich aber trotzdem wirklich überzeugen. Eine gute Rolle muss nicht zwangsläufig weit über 100,- € kosten! Die Matrix Aquos 4000 ist da so ein Fall. Keine astronomische Schnurkapazität, die an einer Friedfischrolle eh kaum wer braucht und ein wirklich seidenweicher, sehr stabiler Lauf.

Und wenn es wirklich mal gröber, auf Karpfen geht, vertraue ich ohne Hinschauen auf meine beiden Big Baitrunner Klone aus 2000 von Banax. Die sind der Inbegriff von Dauerhaftigkeit und Toleranz gegenüber allen Einflüssen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Die perfekte Friedfischrolle windet nicht quer und läuft auf einer Achse


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin auch am Wasser.
Einen kleinen Brachsen gab's bisher.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Plötzen dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Professor Tinca. Nach diversen Güstern und Plötzen, gab es bei mir gerade den ersten Zielfusch. In der Strömung machen die schon ganz schön Dampf!


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg noch, lieber @Wuemmehunter und @Professor Tinca !


----------



## Kochtopf

#langeweile 

Die DAM Nanoflex ist noch nicht da, die Abu Ambassadeur ist noch mit dicker Mono bespult und ich langweile mich.

Also die Schnur am Halsband vom Hund festgemacht, Bremse justiert und Bällchen geworfen. Fühlt sich bei einem Schäferhund aus Sportzucht ähnlich wie ein Karpfenrun an.

Die Bremse läuft ruckfrei an und das Getriebe läuft äußerst zuverlässig, nur an Land 35kg eindrillen, die kein Interesse daran haben hat nicht geklappt.

Ich bin beeindruckt von der Rolle (und der Schnur die @rhinefisher drauf gepackt hat), nach zwei Versuchen hat unsere Hündin Catinka den Streik ausgerufen und sich einfach hingelegt, da muss ich demnächst mit schwererem Gerät angreifen


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> schwererem Gerät angreifen



Ich kann dir ne Penn International TRQ 100 schicken...


----------



## feederbrassen

Hallo und Petri in die Runde. 
Schöne Gewässer befeischt ihr ja. 
Ich meine die Herren @Wuemmehunter ,@Professor Tinca und @geomas      
Was zu den von @rhinefisher  erwähnten Rollen mit Kampfbremse. 
Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig vom handling her aber kaufen würde ich mir keine mehr. 
Das funzt auch so bestens. 
Meine ruht jetzt seit drei Jahren auf dem Seegrund, samt Rute und wurde von mir Turbienchen genannt,wegen der Übersetzung von 7 : 1. 
War eine Shimano GTMH 3000.
Geiles Teil


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Schluss für heute.


----------



## feederbrassen

Petri heil @Professor Tinca ,eine schöne Strecke hast du da mal wieder hingelegt


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig vom handling her aber kaufen würde ich mir keine mehr.



Schön von dir zu hören..!
Tja - mit den "Lever Drags" ist das sone Sache; man "überbremst" leicht...
Aber wenn man daran gewöhnt ist, lässt sich damit natürlich ein ganz anderer Bremsdruck aufbauen als mit Sternbremsen.

Heute Mittag gehts an den Rhein...

Euch allen einen schönen und fängigen Tag..


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg und Spaß, lieber Rhinefisher!


----------



## feederbrassen

@rhinefisher viel Spaß am Rhein und fettes Petri   
Da hätte ich auch mal Lust drauf am Rhein ist immer Aktion


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Auch von mir schon mal die besten Wünsche für Deinen Trip an den Rhein. Ich bin mit meinem gestrigen Ausflug an die Elbe sehr zufrieden. Es gab reichlich Fisch, auch wenn ich die ganz großen Brassen nicht überzeugen konnte. Einer der Brassen war übrigens übelst verletzt, aber das scheint sie in ihrer Beißlust nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Überrascht hat mich die vergleichsweise hohe Zahl der Plötzen, die ich gefangen hatte. Es waren deutlich mehr als Güstern, die eigentlich diesen Elbabschnitt dominieren. Gefangen habe ich auch einige Grundeln. Die gab es im vergangenen Jahr nur ganz vereinzelt, inzwischen scheinen sie sich aber auch die Elbe im Bereich der Elbtalaren erobert zu haben. 
Das Beißverhalten war übrigens lehrbuchmäßig: Kleine Köder (Maden) haben gestern nur kleine Fische gebracht. Die zweite Rute habe ich mit jeweils zwei Dendros am 6er Haken gefischt und diese Rute bracht ausschließlich die größeren Fische. Gefischt habe ich genau an einer Strömungskante im Bereich einer Hafeneinfahrt. Im ruhigeren Teil waren die Rapfen mächtig und lautstark am Jagen. Interessanterweise waren die Rapfen er klein und ihrer ständig aus dem Wasser spritzende Beute dürfte von diesem Jahr gewesen sein.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den tollen-Elb-Bericht! 
Die Grundel siehts fast aus wie ein Fisch fürs Aquarium. 
Also ich habe auf Zierfischbörsen schon häßlichere Fische gesehen.
Dennoch natürlich schade, wenn die Biester einen Fluß okkupieren.


----------



## feederbrassen

Gründen nerven teils erheblich. 
Schade das die so klein bleiben sonst könnten die sogar Spaß machen. 
Aber so......... 
Wenn du schwer fischen musst, so mit 160 gr must du schon ganz genau hinsehen um einen Biss zu erkennen. 
Wenn die dann auch noch so groß sind wie ein kleiner Finger, dann Mahlzeit


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Die Grundel siehts fast aus wie ein Fisch fürs Aquarium.



Die sind wirklich recht possierlich und anspruchslos im Aquarium.. .

Euch allen vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche, aber ich weiß ja schon wie es läuft.
Grundeln Grundeln und dann wahrscheinlich noch ein Paar Grundeln...


----------



## rhinefisher

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Schade das die so klein bleiben sonst könnten die sogar Spaß machen.
> Aber so.........



Dorschgröße fänd ich gut..


----------



## Tricast

Lieber ne Grundel in der Hand als eine Taube aufm Dach, oder so ähnlich. Viel Spass am Wasser und den ein oder anderen vernünftigen Fisch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@feederbrassen: Das Problem hatte ich gestern auch. Eine Heavy/Feeder hatte einen 90gr-Korb und ne 4oz- Spitze. Die Grundelbisse waren nur bei ganz genauem hinsehen wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen die Herren. 
Petri an alle Fänge von gestern und viel Erfolg an jene die sich heute ans Wasser begeben. 

#Rolle
Ich lese hier immer wieder den Begriff "günstig" was bedeutet das denn bei einer Aero z. B.? Ich habe von den Markt null Ahnung und bin deshalb maßlos überfordert. Gerne hätte ich für meine DRX ältere Rollen. Es muss auch nicht eine Aero sein.


----------



## skyduck

@Slappy  Hmmm... also meiner Erfahrung nach werden speziell die Aero GT/GTM ab ca. 50€ gehandelt. Wenn E-Spulen dabei meist mehr. Der Zustand spielt auch oft eine Rolle, wobei viel über die Optik geht. Aber steckste nie drin. Habe für eine mit E-Spulen über 70 gezahlt und war totaler Schrott (habe berichtet hier und auch Glück gehabt und mein Geld wieder bekommen). Habe allerdings für meine beste (Optik und Mechanik)  (eine 1000er) mit 2 E-Spulen nur 45 gezahlt. Im neuwertigen Zustand ungefischt mit OVP werden sie für 100+ angeboten. Meine Quelle ist hier nur die Bucht und deren Kleinanzeigen. Die anderen, die das im größeren Stile kaufen mögen da bessere quellen haben und Preise kriegen...
Wie gesagt bezieht sich auf Aero Gt und GTM 1000 bis 4000. Ich finde diese von den Youngtimern technisch einfach eine eigene Klasse, zumindest habe ich bis jetzt nichts besseres entdeckt...
Mir geht es dabei ja auch nicht nur darum, um des Stil willens, eine ältere Rolle zu fischen sondern sie soll mich von der Funktionalität und Technik überzeugen sonst würde ich eher zu aktuellen Modellen greifen.


----------



## Slappy

Super, danke @skyduck 
So hab ich zumindest die erste grobe Orientierung.


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, von mir auch ein herzliches Petri zu euren Fängen, egal ob Fisch oder Hund.

Ich bin heut voller Tatendrang, hab aber erstmal noch im Garten und am Schreibtisch zu tun...vielleicht reicht es später für ne kleine Runde an den Bach.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dorschgröße fänd ich gut..


Jo... so wie ein Skrei von den Lofoten... so um die 50 Pfd. schwer. Das würde "dergeben"!


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich habe von den Markt null Ahnung und bin deshalb maßlos überfordert. Gerne hätte ich für meine DRX ältere Rollen. Es muss auch nicht eine Aero sein.


mal nee dumme frage, was ist eine DRX?
zu den älteren Rollen, je nach alter und Größe haben auch andere Hersteller schöne und gute Rollen auf dem Markt gehabt, ABU, Daiwa wären jetzt meine Favoriten wenn es eine schöne schwarze aus den 80-90er Jahre sein soll, vorausgesetzt es würde Shimano nicht geben


----------



## Andal

Eine Daiwa SS 1600, 2000 würde ich so einer Shimano in jedem Fall vorziehen. Oder eine DAM Quick A-Head. Die hat ja auch schon mindestens ein Midtimer-Alter. Oder eine schöne Fangmaschine. An einer leichten Zitterspitzrute ist eine Kapselrolle ein tolles Ding!


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Daiwa SS 1600, 2000


das sind zwei verschiedene Rollen (Modelle), oder meinst du die SS 1600 2600


----------



## Andal

Ja... die 2600. Eigentlich alle SS-Modelle sind begehrenswert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal nee dumme frage, was ist eine DRX?



Ne Drennan Rutenserie.


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal nee dumme frage, was ist eine DRX?
> zu den älteren Rollen, je nach alter und Größe haben auch andere Hersteller schöne und gute Rollen auf dem Markt gehabt, ABU, Daiwa wären jetzt meine Favoriten wenn es eine schöne schwarze aus den 80-90er Jahre sein soll, vorausgesetzt es würde Shimano nicht geben











Eine sehr schöne Rute von Drennan

Ich lege mich nicht auf Shimano fest. Bin da offen für alles. Bei Rollen hab ich halt echt null Plan. Das macht es echt schwer...


----------



## Andal

Ich würde die Ruten mit Mitchell 300X verpaaren. Das stimmt in etwa vom Alter und die Technik ist stimmig.


----------



## feederbrassen

skyduck schrieb:


> @Slappy  Hmmm... also meiner Erfahrung nach werden speziell die Aero GT/GTM ab ca. 50€ gehandelt. Wenn E-Spulen dabei meist mehr. Der Zustand spielt auch oft eine Rolle, wobei viel über die Optik geht. Aber steckste nie drin. Habe für eine mit E-Spulen über 70 gezahlt und war totaler Schrott (habe berichtet hier und auch Glück gehabt und mein Geld wieder bekommen). Habe allerdings für meine beste (Optik und Mechanik)  (eine 1000er) mit 2 E-Spulen nur 45 gezahlt. Im neuwertigen Zustand ungefischt mit OVP werden sie für 100+ angeboten. Meine Quelle ist hier nur die Bucht und deren Kleinanzeigen. Die anderen, die das im größeren Stile kaufen mögen da bessere quellen haben und Preise kriegen...
> Wie gesagt bezieht sich auf Aero Gt und GTM 1000 bis 4000. Ich finde diese von den Youngtimern technisch einfach eine eigene Klasse, zumindest habe ich bis jetzt nichts besseres entdeckt...
> Mir geht es dabei ja auch nicht nur darum, um des Stil willens, eine ältere Rolle zu fischen sondern sie soll mich von der Funktionalität und Technik überzeugen sonst würde ich eher zu aktuellen Modellen greifen.


Kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Eigentlich sind die Zeitlos   
Meine 3 Aero GT 5000 hab ich seinerzeit NEU aus dem Laden bekommen +E Spulen und sie laufen einfach. 
Die Nummer täuscht bzw. gaukelt Größe vor. 
Ansich eher wie eine 3000 er wenn man sich die genau ansieht. 

Bei gebraucht aus der Bucht ist Vorsicht geboten. 
Teilweise sind die dann abgerockt. 
Wusste gar nicht das die so hoch im Kurs sind. 

Naja war auch noch Made in Japan
Vielleicht sollte ich eine verkaufen


----------



## Jason

Ein allgemeines Petri Heil in die Runde. 
Die Baustelle hat heute wieder gerufen und wir haben den ganzen Tag Beton gemacht, um ein Fundament zu füllen. 
Bin zwar ganz schön kaputt, aber ich packe jetzt meine Sachen zusammen und mache mich ab an die Teiche. Das Wetter ist so herrlich, da muss man einfach raus zum angeln. Mal sehen, was heute geht. Hab den gleichen Ablauf vor, nur an dem großen Teich. Hoffentlich findet da heute kein Hundetranig statt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Da drücke ich dir mal die Daumen *das es klappt   *


----------



## Tricast

@Slappy : Schau doch mal hier rein und Du bekommst ein Gespür für Preise was sowas maximal kosten darf.





__





						Schimano Baitrunner, Daiwa Certage , Abu Rocktsweeper, CTS EST, DAM SUMO, Harrison
					






					www.gebrauchtes-angelgeraet.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Slappy

@Tricast vielen Dank für den link. 
Schaue mir das nachher auf der Arbeit an.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Spaß und schöne Fische, @Jason. Hoffentlich kommt der Werwolf nicht wieder.


----------



## Jason

Ich bin angekommen 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und meine Freunde sind auch wieder da. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dachte, die wären endlich abgehauen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Sieht doch klasse aus   
Ne nicht die Gänse das Gewässer. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Bleizange

Tricast schrieb:


> @Slappy : Schau doch mal hier rein und Du bekommst ein Gespür für Preise was sowas maximal kosten darf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schimano Baitrunner, Daiwa Certage , Abu Rocktsweeper, CTS EST, DAM SUMO, Harrison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gebrauchtes-angelgeraet.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Schon interessant, was gebrauchtes Angelgerät der Mittel- und Oberklasse von einem japanischen Großserienhersteller noch so bringt. Bei den Preisen für die US Baitrunner habe ich auch gestaunt: Die liegen teilweise sogar über dem damaligen Neupreis.


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Und meine Freunde sind auch wieder da. Dachte, die wären endlich abgehauen.


Die Allerweltskirchweih ist eh bald. Dann passt es ja... Gans mit Blaukraut und Kartoffelknödel.


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen für die US Baitrunner habe ich auch gestaunt: Die liegen teilweise sogar über dem damaligen Neupreis.


Die sind wenigstens noch aus "Eisen"!


----------



## Bleizange

Andal schrieb:


> Die sind wenigstens noch aus "Eisen"!


Also meine 6500 B leider nicht. Aber trotzdem ein sehr robustes Teil. Aber passt wohl eher mehr in den Bereich Karpfen.


----------



## Andal

Bei meinen "Zustimmungen" dürft ihr nicht so auf die Goldwaage legen. Ich mag die Firma einfach nicht so. Resultiert aber vorwiegend aus den Fahrradzeiten Ende des letzten Jahrhunderts und dem Benehmen der Company.

Eine Aero hatte ich auch mal. Brandneu aus dem Laden scheuerte da immer was an dem reinen Plastikteil.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Die Allerweltskirchweih ist eh bald. Dann passt es ja... Gans mit Blaukraut und Kartoffelknödel.


Wie viele soll ich dir schicken? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Wenn die Nilgänse hier am Rhein aufgegessen sind, reden wir drüber.


----------



## feederbrassen

barbless angler schrieb:


> Schon interessant, was gebrauchtes Angelgerät der Mittel- und Oberklasse von einem japanischen Großserienhersteller noch so bringt. Bei den Preisen für die US Baitrunner habe ich auch gestaunt: Die liegen teilweise sogar über dem damaligen Neupreis.


Watt, dann sollte oder müsste ich meine ja verkloppen 
Ne, ne das sind DIE Arbeitstiere und ich bin froh das ich sie habe. 
Allerdings hab ich die mal gebraucht gekauft, konnte sie aber vorher begrabbeln. 
Da sie in einem sehr guten Zustand waren und sind........... 
Der Verkäufer meinte das er es irgendwann bestimmt mal bereut 
Und dann liest man sowas.


----------



## Jason

Jetzt fängt es an zu dämmern. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mal sehen, was die nächsten Stunden bringen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Kurzer Zwischenbericht, selbst in Holland fang ich Grundeln  wir sind im Holländischen Friesland nähe ijsselmeer, prächtig viele Grachten und Gräben hier, traumhaft ! Meine Frau hat beim Spazierengehen einen toten Meterhecht gesehen, der größte den wir mal live zu Gesicht bekommen haben  Leider sind die Umstände doof....
Einen Tag werd ich auch an die Nordsee, bin scharf auf Wolfsbarsch


----------



## geomas

Petri heil an den Großen Teich im Zwergenland und natürlich auch an die Grachten und Gräben!


----------



## feederbrassen

barbless angler schrieb:


> Also meine 6500 B leider nicht. Aber trotzdem ein sehr robustes Teil. Aber passt wohl eher mehr in den Bereich Karpfen.


Die 6500 ist ein ziemlicher trumm von Rolle.. 
Spielt zwar keine Rolle da die Ruten eh abgelegt werden aber das war mir dann doch zu viel Rolle. 
Ich begnüge mich mit der 4500 er Größe. 
Die drei, zwei A und eine B machen zuverlässig das was sie sollen. 
Egal ob Dauerregen oder Bullen Hitze etc. 
Hat schon was.


----------



## feederbrassen

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenbericht, selbst in Holland fang ich Grundeln  wir sind im Holländischen Friesland nähe ijsselmeer, prächtig viele Grachten und Gräben hier


In NL waren die Grundeln schon 5 Jahre eher als in D eine Plage.


----------



## geomas

So, die abendliche Angelsession war nur netto 90 Minuten lang oder kurz. Trotz des unerwartet ungemütlichen Wetters ein schöner Abend.
Als ich aufbaute flog ein Eisvogel vorbei - unbemerkt von all den Kubb-spielenden Studenten und Hundi-Gassi-Gehern. Die Enten geierten schon wieder um meine Angeltasche herum, ein paar Maiskörner fallen ja meistens für die ab und wenn ich nicht aufpasse auch all meine Köder.

Hatte die dritte neue alte Rute dabei - die „Sundridge 10ft turbo Graphite Multi-tip”. 






Diese etwa 3m lange Rute ist recht schön gemacht. Der lange Korkgriff ist mit metallenen Schieberollenhaltern ausgestattet.
Die Wechselspitzen kamen nicht in einem der heute üblichen durchsichtigen Plastikröhrchen, sondern in einer vergleichbar dimensionierten Carbon-Röhre.
Als Rolle diente heute eine obskure Shimano-Match-Rolle aus den 90ern. Da hatte ich 0,18er Bayer Perlon drauf, als Vorfach diente 0,13er Drennan X-Tough und als Haken wieder ein 10er A1 Fine Feeder.

Angefüttert hab ich lose mit nem Pelletmix und etwas weichem Dosenmais.

Erster Fisch an der neuen alten Rute war zu meiner Überraschung und Freude eine wunderschöne, wenn auch nur etwa 15cm lange Rotfeder.
Ihr folgten neben einem Ukelei ein paar Plötz und Güstern bis max knapp über 25cm. Insgesamt etwa 10 Fische.

Die eine Feedertip, die ich heute dabei hatte, war viel zu weich und paßte gar nicht zur Rute, die deutlich mehr Power hat als die zuletzte gefischte Shakespeare Wand. Naja, der Bißanzeige hat es nicht geschadet und ich habe wieder was dazugelernt.
Die anderen mitgelieferten Spitzen (keine Ahnung, ob sie die Original sind, von der Optik her könnte es passen) muß ich mal an der Rute begutachten.

Der Pegel stieg und fiel heute fast rasend schnell und ich war letztlich happy, daß es nur zwei sehr kurze Nieselschauer gab, denn der Himmel sah teilweise bedrohlich dunkel aus.

Morgen Vormittag ruft die Arbeit, nachmittags oder abends gehts wohl wieder ans Wasser. 
Ob es wieder die Warnow in der Nachbarschaft wird oder ein anderes Gewässer muß  ich noch überlegen.
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich in der kommenden Woche noch mal zu einem „Karauschenteich”.


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die 6500 ist ein ziemlicher trumm von Rolle..
> Spielt zwar keine Rolle da die Ruten eh abgelegt werden aber das war mir dann doch zu viel Rolle.
> Ich begnüge mich mit der 4500 er Größe.
> Die drei, zwei A und eine B machen zuverlässig das was sie sollen.
> Egal ob Dauerregen oder Bullen Hitze etc.
> Hat schon was.


Man muss sich ja auch vor Augen halten, dass die USBTR, später auch die Thunnus, als reine Meeresrollen konzipiert wurden. Für das Angeln mit Live Baits vom Boot aus. Da musste das Zeug schon was vertragen können. Als Karpfen- und Wallerrollen wurden sie erst relativ spät entdeckt und eingesetzt. Größer in dem Schnurfassung und gleichzeitig filigraner in der Haltbarkeit wurden Freiläufer erst in jüngerer Zeit, wo man sie eigentlich nur noch als Karpfenrollen sah. Kleine Freilaufrollen sind erst seit recht kurzer Zeit im Angebot, weil man erkannte, dass dieser Freilauf, den man ja nicht zwingend immer benutzen muss, schon so seine Vorteile bei der leichteren Specimen Fischerei hat. Und wenn es nur für eben mal Pippi im Backstagebereich ist. Lässt man eben die Rute draussen, haut den Freilauf rein und die Bieselpause ist, was das Angelzeug angeht, sicher.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Als Rolle diente heute eine obskure Shimano-Match-Rolle aus den 90ern. Da hatte ich 0,18er Bayer Perlon drauf, als Vorfach diente 0,13er Drennan X-Tough und als Haken wieder ein 10er A1 Fine Feeder.



Mein lieber Georg ich möchte nicht dass Du mit einer "obskure Shimano-Rolle aus den 90ern" angeln mußt. Wenn ich Dir helfen kann, dann würde ich das tun.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Wozu man dann den Freilauf benützt, oder ob man ihn größtenteils gar nicht haben muss, bleibt da ja offen. Die sog. Kampfbremsen kann man übrigens genauso als "Freilauf" einsetzen. Egal ob die von der Aero, der Stradic, oder von der Mitchell Full Control, die im übrigen eine sehr tüchtige leichte, bis mittlere Friedfischrolle abgibt!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Mein lieber Georg ich möchte nicht dass Du mit einer "obskure Shimano-Rolle aus den 90ern" angeln mußt. Wenn ich Dir helfen kann, dann würde ich das tun.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Da wird sich doch was in euren Lagerhallen finden


----------



## Andal

# Rollen, eher älter

Ich hab mir unlängst wieder die Blinker-Filme von Jens Ploug-Hansen angesehen, die ja von Balzer und Ocean gesponsort wurden. Da waren Rollen am Start, die würden wir heute nicht mehr mit der Zange anfassen

...und ein armer Tropf musste immer Regenkleidung tragen - egal wie heiss und schön das Wetter war.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Mein lieber Georg ich möchte nicht dass Du mit einer "obskure Shimano-Rolle aus den 90ern" angeln mußt. Wenn ich Dir helfen kann, dann würde ich das tun.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Lieber Heinz, 
die „obskure Shimano” ist eine in D wohl eher seltene „Super Match RE” - Hi-Speed, Übersetzung 1:6,2, 4000er Größe - die E-Spulen der 4000er Aero GTs und so passen. Diese Rolle kam zusammen in einem Paket mit zwei GTMs. Ich wollte nur nicht die Preise auch für dieses Rollen-Modell _hochjazzen_, deshalb die „obskure Formulierung”. Aber nu ists raus, das Rollen-Geheimnis...

Viele Grüße aus Rostock - und sage bitte mal - hatte Deine Aktion mit Diaflash-Picker, kleinsten Haken, dünnster Mono und Castern eigentlich was gebracht oder steht die „Pickerei” noch aus?


----------



## Jason

So meine Herren. Hier tut sich nichts. Die Gänse nerven und paddeln unter meinen Ruten her und es wird frisch. Selbst der Werwolf hat mich im Stich gelassen so dass überhaupt keine Spannung aufkam. Das heißt ich pack langsam zusammen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mir unlängst wieder die Blinker-Filme von Jens Ploug-Hansen angesehen, die ja von Blazer und Ocean gesponsort wurden.



Die Firma Blazer produziert übrigens noch immer, heute allerdings unter dem Pseudonym Balzer. 
Dabei habe ich diese Videos geliebt, damals konnte man die VHS-Kassetten noch bei uns im Angelladen ausleihen.


----------



## Andal

Die Filme von Ploug-Hansen waren einsame Spitze. Gut gemacht und vor allem mit professionellem Gerät. Die Kommis vielleicht etwas steril, aber das schreibe ich der Zeit zu. Wenn man das mit den durchschnittlichen Handy und GoPro Filmchen von heute, unterlegt von brüllendem Sound vergleicht, kann einem übel werden. Am widerlichsten die seltsamen Gestalten, die zu Anfang des Clips einen Auftritt hinlegen, wie wenn schon alle sehnsüchtig auf den Unfug gewartet hätten und sich eigentlich nur von ihren Kollegen durch die unmöglich hektischen Schnitte und die grotesken Grimassen unterscheiden.


----------



## geomas

Die JPH-Filme waren von außergewöhnlich hoher Qualität. Handwerklich immer noch allererste Güte.
Besonders verglichen mit dem Bewegt-Bilder-Müll, den auch einige namhafte Angelfirmen produzieren lassen.
Ich sehe die Friedfisch-Reihe immer noch gerne an. Unser „Fanta” hat sie auf seinem Youtube-Kanal.

Das dort „Tackle” aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend gezeigt wird schreckt mich nicht ab, eher im Gegenteil 


PS: Andal war fixer, zwei alte Angler, ein Gedanke.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die JPH-Filme waren von außergewöhnlich hoher Qualität. Handwerklich immer noch allererste Güte.
> Besonders verglichen mit dem Bewegt-Bilder-Müll, den auch einige namhafte Angelfirmen produzieren lassen.
> Ich sehe die Friedfisch-Reihe immer noch gerne an. Unser „Fanta” hat sie auf seinem Youtube-Kanal.
> 
> Das dort „Tackle” aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend gezeigt wird schreckt mich nicht ab, eher im Gegenteil
> 
> 
> PS: Andal war fixer, zwei alte Angler, ein Gedanke.


Für irgendwas muss das Alter ja noch gut sein. So lange man es nicht vergisst. 

Nur die Abu Zoom Matchruten sind sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig vom Anblick. Solche "Masten" sind schon bemerkenswert. Auch wenn sie seinerzeit State of Art waren. Die Durchmesser sind schon der Hammer!


----------



## Hecht100+

Die alten Shakespeare-Matchruten haben auch mehr Ähnlichkeit mit einen Surfboardmast, da waren die Germina-Vollglasruten ja schlanke Stöckchen gegen.


----------



## Andal

...und dann die Zeiten, wo eine Angelrute 1. gelb und 2. mächtig sein musste.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die alten Shakespeare-Matchruten haben auch mehr Ähnlichkeit mit einen Surfboardmast, da waren die Germina-Vollglasruten ja schlanke Stöckchen gegen.



Surfboardmast? 
Jason kommt gleich vorbei, das ist ja Häresie.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Surfboardmast?
> Jason kommt gleich vorbei, das ist ja Häresie.


In den mittleren 70ern wußte man wirklich nicht genau, ob hier Fahnenmasten als Angeln missbraucht wurden, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Surfboardmast?
> Jason kommt gleich vorbei, das ist ja Häresie.


@geomas hat völlig recht! Nur weil etwas stimmt muss man es ja nicht aussprechen. Etwas mehr pietät meine Herren!


----------



## geomas

So, jetzt muß ich mich langsam bremsen. 
Habe eben ne neue 12ft Carp Waggler aus dem glücklich machenden Hause erstanden.
Keine Pellet-Waggler-Rute, sondern den Angaben nach ne überraschend „zarte” Rute (Wg bis 8g, Line-Rating 3-6lb).
Vermutlich kommt da die alte Trudex ran. Und an die Sehne kommen die wunderbaren Waggler aus dem Zwergenland oder vom talentierten Mr. Wurzelsepp.


----------



## Andal

Aber es war halt auch Tatsache. Die Holz- und Vollglasruten verschwanden. Dafür hatte jeder, der was auf sich hielt eine Telerute und die war vorwiegend gelb, am besten Honiggelb, relativ dünn im Material, aber halt auch enorm mächtig im Durchmesser. Irgendwo musste die Power ja herkommen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Damals hat die Produktion eines solchen Angelvideos noch echte Ressourcen in Anspruch genommen,
dementsprechend wurde Wert auf einen qualitativ hochwertigen Output gelegt.

Speziell in diesen alten Blinker Videos waren die Produkte von Balzer dabei lediglich Teil des Geschehens und nicht wie heute der aufdringliche Hauptakteur.
Das macht wohl auch den Charme dieser alten Videos aus, denn im Grunde waren es ja trotzdem Werbevideos.

Für die heutige YouTube-Schwemme braucht es hingegen scheinbar nicht viel, am aller wenigsten wirkliches Talent. Es findet sich immer genügend anspruchsloses Publikum, welches die gewünschten Klickzahlen und damit den Werbeerfolg bringt. Zwar sind noch immer ein paar gute Videos darunter aber die Masse scheint leider von irgendwelchen Selbstdarstellern produziert und das Angeln scheint eher von zweitrangiger Natur.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nein, leider die Wahrheit. Ich mein jetzt nicht die Wand und Co, die sind schon gertenschlank. Aber auch das ist eine Matchrute, wenn du da die kleine Ambidex dran machst wirkt sie verloren


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, leider die Wahrheit. Ich mein jetzt nicht die Wand und Co, die sind schon gertenschlank. Aber auch das ist eine Matchrute, wenn du da die kleine Ambidex dran machst wirkt sie verloren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355127


Das meine ich ja. Entweder gab es seinerzeit die Technik einfach nicht her, oder wenn, dann konnte sich das keiner leisten. Dazu muss man sagen, dass diese Zeit eine ausgesprochene Hochpreiszeit beim Angelzeug war.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber auch das ist eine Matchrute...



Er kann ne Matchrute nicht von einer Brandungsrute unterscheiden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Gab es damals eigentlich auch schlanke Matchruten aus Hohlglas oder wird es erst bei den Youngtimern aus CFK elegant?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich glaube eher, hier hat man versucht, Haltbarkeit und Gewicht optimal zu vereinen. Kleine Ringe, wenig Gewicht, man kann auch sagen, von einer Tele abgeschaut. Leicht genug ist sie ja.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Er kann ne Matchrute nicht von einer Brandungsrute unterscheiden.


Ich hatte mal die Ehre eine Tuna/Hairute aus den Zeiten eines Mitchell-Hedges, b.z.w. Hemmningways mit den Fingern anzusehen. Alles original... Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Vorfachstahlseil, Haken. Dagegen wirkt ein Liebherr Autokran wie Uhrmacherwerkzeug. War damals halt so!


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gab es damals eigentlich auch schlanke Matchruten aus Hohlglas oder wird es erst bei den Youngtimern aus CFK elegant?


Die bezahlbare Faserverbundtechnik ist ja noch nicht wirklich alt. Richtig schlank wurden Ruten nach meiner Erinnerung erst, als die Kohlefasern mit ins Spiel kamen. Auch mit allen Nachteilen, als man versuchte, das bis zum letzten auszureizen und die Ruten brachen weg, wie Glas.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Surfboardmast?
> Jason kommt gleich vorbei, das ist ja Häresie.


Genau, ich bin nämlich schon wieder zu Hause. Und was muss ich lesen. Shakespeare Matchruten haben ein Ähnlichkeit mit einem Surfboardmast. Aber Heiner, wie geschieht es um dir?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Hecht100+ 
Besteht der Korkgriff der 1850-3090 eigentlich aus Ringen oder Korkgranulat? Wie es aussieht wurde Granulat verwendet.
Damals waren diese Ruten von Shakespeare wohl eher im günstigen Preissegment angesiedelt?
Das gefällt mir heute durchaus auch, eben ehrliches Angelzeug für den Angler von nebenan.


----------



## Andal

Grad was Meeresruten angeht, ist Shakespeare für mich die allererste Wahl!


----------



## Hecht100+

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @Hecht100+
> Besteht der Korkgriff der 1850-3090 eigentlich aus Ringen oder Korkgranulat? Wie es aussieht wurde Granulat verwendet.
> Damals waren diese Ruten von Shakespeare wohl eher im günstigen Preissegment angesiedelt?
> Das gefällt mir heute durchaus auch, eben ehrliches Angelzeug für den Angler von nebenan.


Ich glaube Granulat


----------



## Andal

Das ist Rubberkork. Aber der hält oft besser her, als Naturkork.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Die bezahlbare Faserverbundtechnik ist ja noch nicht wirklich alt. Richtig schlank wurden Ruten nach meiner Erinnerung erst, als die Kohlefasern mit ins Spiel kamen. Auch mit allen Nachteilen, als man versuchte, das bis zum letzten auszureizen und die Ruten brachen weg, wie Glas.



Wen gab es - neben SILSTAR - damals denn noch an Herstellern von schlanken Youngtimer-Matchruten aus Kohlefaser?
Vorzugsweise mit durchgehendem Korkgriff und Schieberollenhalter. Muss ich mich da etwa direkt an Hardy oder Bruce & Walker wenden?

Eben aus dem Grund der etwas plump geratenen Hohlglasruten bin ich nämlich noch auf der Suche nach einer schlanken aber trotzdem oldschool-mäßigen Matchrute aus Kohlefaser. Gerade für das Trotting mit der Pin hätte ich gerne eine schicke ältere aber trotzdem schlanke Rute.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ist das tatsächlich schon Rubberkork?
Ich dachte immer Rubberkork wäre etwas dunkler in der Farbe.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, hier hat man versucht, Haltbarkeit und Gewicht optimal zu vereinen. Kleine Ringe, wenig Gewicht, man kann auch sagen, von einer Tele abgeschaut. Leicht genug ist sie ja.
> Anhang anzeigen 355128
> Anhang anzeigen 355130


In der Hinsicht gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Die 1850 habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Aber es gab auch eine 1840 als Matchrute. Die beiden sind fast gleich. Aber diese beiden Ruten gab es im unteren Preissegment. Zwischen 80 und 100,-DM. Die schlanken Matchruten lagen zwischen 200,- und 600,-DM.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich glaube Granulat



Ja, das schaut aus wie Granulat.
Vielen Dank für das Foto! 

Die Griffe alter Bambusstecken waren glaube ich sogar mit Korkplatten umwickelt, wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe.
Firma Allcocks hat das glaube ich damals zum Teil so gemacht.


----------



## Andal

Da wirst du in der Tat viel Geld für eine gut erhaltene Silstar ausgeben müssen. Oder noch mehr Geld für etwas von der Insel.

Das ist eindeutig kein Vollkork. Also für mich Rubberkork.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Da wirst du in der Tat viel Geld für eine gut erhaltene Silstar ausgeben müssen. Oder noch mehr Geld für etwas von der Insel.
> 
> Das ist eindeutig kein Vollkork. Also für mich Rubberkork.



Hat Daiwa damals nicht auch schon schlanke CFK-Matchen hergestellt?
Wobei diese Ruten kamen dann glaube ich ebenfalls aus GB bzw. sogar aus Irland.

Rubberkork wäre für mich jetzt eher dieses heute verwendete dunkle Griffmaterial, welches z.T. in Verbindung mit Vollkork verwendet wird.


----------



## Andal

Es ist ja lediglich eine Frage, wie man den Kleberanteil einfärbt.

Meine erste wirklich filigran-schlanke Match war... tata... eine Shakespeare Edition Irgendwas. 12 ft. 3-teilig und bis 15 gr. WG - auch heute noch eine traumhafte Augenrotrute.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, jetzt muß ich mich langsam bremsen.
> Habe eben ne neue 12ft Carp Waggler aus dem glücklich machenden Hause erstanden.
> Keine Pellet-Waggler-Rute, sondern den Angaben nach ne überraschend „zarte” Rute (Wg bis 8g, Line-Rating 3-6lb).
> Vermutlich kommt da die alte Trudex ran. Und an die Sehne kommen die wunderbaren Waggler aus dem Zwergenland oder vom talentierten Mr. Wurzelsepp.


Geschmack hast du ja. Aber nicht wegen den Posen. Deine Tackle Zusammenstellung finde ich gut. 
So, ich kann meine Augen nicht mehr offen halten. Schlaft gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wobei heutzutage wohl tatsächlich Rubber bzw. Gummi mit granuliertem Kork verwendet wird, daher dann auch die schwarze bzw. etwas dunkle Farbe.

Ich besitze von Browning eine _Force Avon Twin Tip_, deren Griff ist z.T. mit Vollkork aber auch mit Rubberkork ausgestattet. Ob das Zeug allerdings tatsächlich griffiger oder widerstandsfähiger als Vollkork ist, das weiß ich nicht genau. Ich schätze es ist schlicht auch günstiger für die Hersteller und wird daher heutzutage gerne verwendet. Aber egal, so lange Goodyear und Bridgestone nicht direkt ins Rutengeschäft einsteigen.

Damals hat man das Granulat sicherlich mittels irgendeines anderen Klebers oder Leim um den Rutengriff gebunden und dann verschliffen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> So, ich kann meine Augen nicht mehr offen halten. Schlaft gut.



_Gut's Nächtle!_* *

Wie die Schotten so schön sagen...


----------



## Andal

Schau dir mal bei den entsprechenden Seiten die Preise für echten AAA+ Kork an. Respektabel!

Mir ist es daher ziemlich egal, aus was der Griff an Ende ist, so lange er gut ist. Klar wäre ein toller Kork ideal, aber wenn deswegen der Preis explodiert, nehme ich auch mit einem schönen EVA, oder Mixmaterial Vorlieb.

Wobei ich bei recht futterintensiven Methoden einen EVA Griff mittlerweile recht gerne habe, weil sich der halt gut, schnell und spurlos wieder reinigen lässt. Und am Ende heisst es sowieso: "Vogel friss, oder verreck!"


----------



## Andal

Ich werde es auch mit der Horizontalen probieren. Gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wen gab es - neben SILSTAR - damals denn noch an Herstellern von schlanken Youngtimer-Matchruten aus Kohlefaser?
> Vorzugsweise mit durchgehendem Korkgriff und Schieberollenhalter. Muss ich mich da etwa direkt an Hardy oder Bruce & Walker wenden?
> 
> Eben aus dem Grund der etwas plump geratenen Hohlglasruten bin ich nämlich noch auf der Suche nach einer schlanken aber trotzdem oldschool-mäßigen Matchrute aus Kohlefaser. Gerade für das Trotting mit der Pin hätte ich gerne eine schicke ältere aber trotzdem schlanke Rute.



Da sollte es etliches auf dem Markt geben. ebay.co.uk ist voll damit. Es gibt also genug, ist nur die Frage, was auf dem dt. Markt verfügbar ist.
Ich habe zum Beispiel günstig eine (mutmaßliche) frühe Daiwa Carbon-Matche von 13ft im UK erstanden, die Beschriftung ist nicht mehr lesbar.
Tri-Cast könnte auch was sein. Den besten Ruf haben (glaub ich) bestimmte Normark-Modelle, aber die kenn ich nicht.


edit: habe eben mal nachgesehen - für die alte Daiwa-Carbon-Matche hab ich 10,25€ bezahlt, natürlich zzgl. Versand (zusammen mit anderen Ruten). 
Die sollte von der Aktion her durchaus für die Flußangelei taugen, ist aber „auf leicht gebaut”.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Da sollte es etliches auf dem Markt geben. ebay.co.uk ist voll damit. Es gibt also genug, ist nur die Frage, was auf dem dt. Markt verfügbar ist.
> Ich habe zum Beispiel günstig eine (mutmaßliche) frühe Daiwa Carbon-Matche von 13ft im UK erstanden, die Beschriftung ist nicht mehr lesbar.
> Tri-Cast könnte auch was sein. Den besten Ruf haben (glaub ich) bestimmte Normark-Modelle, aber die kenn ich nicht.



Vielen Dank für die weiteren Hinweise. Dann werde ich wohl einmal meine ebay Zugangsdaten herauskramen müssen, um erneut verklausulierte 40% der Rutenkosten für die Royal Mail zu berappen. Aber vielleicht lasse ich mir noch einen Corgi mitschicken, das spart dann wenigstens etwas Portokosten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> ...aus dem glücklich machenden Hause...



Onkel Hardys Hütte?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, die Sonne geht gerade auf, die Ruten liegen. Mal sehen, was der Morgen am kleinen Wiesenfluss so bringt.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich packe mein Angelzeug, zwei, drei Schlüpper und die Winterjacke und fahre an die Küste. Das Wetter sieht vorerst gut aus und hält hoffentlich einigermaßen. Im Ozean werde ich vermutlich nicht fischen, eher im Peene-Brackwasser, mal sehen. 
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass sich möglichst viele und zahlreiche Fenster auftun!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Mescalero: Alle verfügbaren Daumen sind gedrückt. Viel Spaß und fette Beute!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin...
Gestern war ein schöner Tag - ausser einem hübschen Streifendöbel und ner großen Grundel habe ich zwar nichts gefangen, aber ich habe etwas gesehen... .
Eine gut 50er Regenbogenforelle ist 3m vor dem Ufer in ganzer Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen..
Seit über 50 Jahren lunger ich am Rhein rum und habe 2 kleine Forellen gefangen, aber noch nie eine gesehen.
Das war ein unglaubliches Erlebniß für mich..


----------



## Tricast

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wen gab es - neben SILSTAR - damals denn noch an Herstellern von schlanken Youngtimer-Matchruten aus Kohlefaser?
> Vorzugsweise mit durchgehendem Korkgriff und Schieberollenhalter. Muss ich mich da etwa direkt an Hardy oder Bruce & Walker wenden?
> 
> Eben aus dem Grund der etwas plump geratenen Hohlglasruten bin ich nämlich noch auf der Suche nach einer schlanken aber trotzdem oldschool-mäßigen Matchrute aus Kohlefaser. Gerade für das Trotting mit der Pin hätte ich gerne eine schicke ältere aber trotzdem schlanke Rute.



Ich würde einmal Ausschau halten nach einer Daiwa Tom Pickering oder nach einer Shimano Diaflash (nur sehr teuer), dann gibt es noch die Matchen von Tri Cast und natürlich Normark. Auch eine alte Hardy Carbon könnte was sein oder Shakespeare. Drennan hatte damals auch schon sehr gute Ruten. Es gibt genug Alternativen, einfach mal suchen und dann zuschlagen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, jetzt bin ich gerade etwas erschöpft von einem Karpfendrill! Der 75er Schuppi ist nach dem Biss direkt in die Seerosen Und war nur mit Geduld ( ich fische mit einer 0,26er Maxima) wieder herauszubekommen. Man ich freue mich... endlich mal wieder ne richtig dicke Murmel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super, Stephan.
Ein toller Fisch.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Dank, Professor!


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern habe ich mal etwas anders gefischt als sonst, nämlich mit Kreishaken.. .
Hat mir sehr gefallen, die Fische im Maulwinkel zu haken und die kleinen Grundeln aufgrund der unglaublichen Größe des Hakens zu umangeln.. .

Mensch Wümme - wattn Brocken..
Ganz fettes Petri!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich gerade etwas erschöpft von einem Karpfendrill!



Petri! Einen wirklich schönen Schuppi hast Du da aus diesem kleinen Wiesenfluss gezogen.
Derartige Gewässer sind eben immer für eine Überraschung gut, da wiegt so ein stattlicher Fisch gleich doppelt.
Tolle Location & nette Gäste, was will man mehr?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich würde einmal Ausschau halten nach einer Daiwa Tom Pickering oder nach einer Shimano Diaflash (nur sehr teuer), dann gibt es noch die Matchen von Tri Cast und natürlich Normark. Auch eine alte Hardy Carbon könnte was sein oder Shakespeare. Drennan hatte damals auch schon sehr gute Ruten. Es gibt genug Alternativen, einfach mal suchen und dann zuschlagen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Moin Heinz, vielen Dank für diese Hinweise!  
Ich werde mich einmal nach entsprechenden Ruten umsehen, einen für hiesige Verhältnisse gesehenen "Exoten" kann ich mir durchaus gut vorstellen.
Diverse SILSTAR CFK-Ruten der damaligen Zeit hatte ich bereits auf dem Schirm aber es scheint tatsächlich noch Alternativen zu geben.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich gerade etwas erschöpft von einem Karpfendrill! Der 75er Schuppi ist nach dem Biss direkt in die Seerosen Und war nur mit Geduld ( ich fische mit einer 0,26er Maxima) wieder herauszubekommen. Man ich freue mich... endlich mal wieder ne richtig dicke Murmel!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355143


Morgen auch..
Dickes Petri zum Karpfen.
Da geht noch mehr Viel Glück.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Dickes Petri zu den Schlachtschiff.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## feederbrassen

Moin moin und Petri 
@Wuemmehunter, der abräumer schöner Brocken 

Was zu den alten Matchruten 






Links eine Silstar, der Stock war Schuld für den darauf folgenden tackle wahn. 
Rechts die Rute kam 2 Jahre später. 
Wenn man jetzt mal nur auf die Blanks schaut sieht man das es seinerzeit auch filigran ging. 
Allerdings war die Rute rechts, eine DAM New Dimension Match, auch vom Preis her 3 mal so teuer wie die Silstar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das sind tolle Stücke, @feederbrassen .

Ich finde solche Matchruten ja wunderhübsch aber hab leider kein Einsatzgebiet dafür. Sonst würde ich mir so'n Teil auch mal kaufen.


----------



## feederbrassen

Den Gipfel des Tackle wahnsinns erreichte dann dieser Stock 






Eine 14 ft lange Daiwa mit einem Wfg bis 20 g und richtig Reserven im Rückrad für die dicken Brummer und wenn es mal weit raus ging oder gehen musste. 
Danach tauchten dann die ersten Feederruten auf was ganz neue Wege zum Fisch eröffnete. 
Heute fische ich kaum noch mit der Pose. 
Picker und Feederruten haben den Matchruten den Rang abgelaufen. 
Jedenfalls bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich würde einmal Ausschau halten nach einer Daiwa Tom Pickering oder nach einer Shimano Diaflash (nur sehr teuer), dann gibt es noch die Matchen von Tri Cast und natürlich Normark. Auch eine alte Hardy Carbon könnte was sein oder Shakespeare. Drennan hatte damals auch schon sehr gute Ruten. Es gibt genug Alternativen, einfach mal suchen und dann zuschlagen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


nicht zu vergessen Kunan. Wurde damals von Cormoran vertrieben. Habe hier eine stehen in :
3,6m, 
Durchm. Kork 24mm 
Durchm. vor dem Kork 17,8 mm
Durchmesser Spitze 2,7 mm
Gew. 222 gr.
die Ringe sind mit Einlage
dunkel grüner Blank verzapft

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas.

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen Kunan. Wurde damals von Cormoran vertrieben. Habe hier eine stehen in :
> 3,6m,
> Durchm. Kork 24mm
> Durchm. vor dem Kork 17,8 mm
> Durchmesser Spitze 2,7 mm
> Gew. 222 gr.
> die Ringe sind mit Einlage
> dunkel grüner Blank verzapft
> 
> Gruß Gerd



und nicht zu vergessen Cormoran selber, ca. zeitgleich (zumindest zu kaufen) zur von Tricast erwähnten Shimano Diaflash  (bei 14ft nur 151gr.) gab es die Black Star Pro 14ft und die war (ist) Top






Nachtrag: Fähreweise muss  ich dabei sagen das die Cormoran genau 4,20m ist und die Shimano ca.7cm länger und 2 Ringe mehr hat


----------



## feederbrassen

Thomas. schrieb:


> und die Shimano ca.7cm länger und 2 Ringe mehr hat


Eben echte 14 ft.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wirklich tolle Ruten habt Ihr da!
Einfach alles einpacken und herschicken.
Danke!


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355103
> Anhang anzeigen 355104
> 
> Eine sehr schöne Rute von Drennan
> 
> Ich lege mich nicht auf Shimano fest. Bin da offen für alles. Bei Rollen hab ich halt echt null Plan. Das macht es echt schwer...



 persönlich würde ich mir wenn ich eine Feeder hätte und was älteres an Rolle anhängen wollte eine Freilauf besorgen.
hier mal eine klein Auswahl  Shimano Silstar Daiwa ABU wobei die ABU noch die Besonderheit hat zusätzlich zum Freilauf auch noch über eine art Kampfbremse verfügt (gibt es auch von Shimano Triton BR Plus)


----------



## Andal

Sagt euch "Byron" noch was? Byron aus Wien.

Die hatten zwar völlig überzogene UVPs aber die zahlte man in den diversen Läden nie. Von denen hatte ich um die Jahrtausendwende mal eine 450 cm, 4-teilig. Eine wirklich schöne Matche fürs Bachfischen, für die treibende Pose. Hab sie dann weiterverscherbelt, weil sie mir zu lang war.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ich kenne nur _Boron_ - dieses Zeug "rührt" Sportex wohl in seine Rutenblanks.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur _Boron_ - dieses Zeug "rührt" Sportex wohl in seine Rutenblanks.




Hat Silstar damals auch schon gemacht (und vmtl. noch andere).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Sagt euch "Byron" noch was?




Stellen die nix mehr her?
Die Rollen waren Kernschrott aber die Ruten zu gebrauchen(grey mammoth usw.). Inner bucht gibt es immer wieder mal welche.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stellen die nix mehr her?
> Die Rollen waren Kernschrott aber die Ruten zu gebrauchen(grey mammoth usw.). Inner bucht gibt es immer wieder mal welche.


Ich hab keine Ahnung, in wie weit die noch auf dem Markt aktiv sind. Ja die Rollen bröselten schon im Katalog.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Seit dem Wechsel von Hohlglas auf Kohlefaser gab es bisher sicherlich keinen ähnlichen Quantensprung mehr oder?
Klar, die Blanks werden durch allerlei Zugaben stets schlanker, leichter und auch leistungsfähiger. Aber ist der Unterschied tatsächlich
noch genauso spürbar, wie damals der Wechsel von eher wabbeliger Glasfaser auf bretthartes Carbon?

Nachtrag:
Eines Tages werden wir sicherlich mit "programmierbaren" Rutenblanks am Wasser stehen.
Dann gibt es eine Rute für alles, je nach Einstellung bzw. anliegender Spannung sortieren sich die Teilchen im Blank und verändern so seine Eigenschaft.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Seit dem Wechsel von Hohlglas auf Kohlefaser gab es bisher sicherlich keinen ähnlichen Quantensprung mehr oder?
> Klar, die Blanks werden durch allerlei Zugaben stets schlanker, leichter und auch leistungsfähiger. Aber ist der Unterschied tatsächlich
> noch genauso spürbar, wie damals der Wechsel von eher wabbeliger Glasfaser auf bretthartes Carbon?


Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung nein. Aber selbst heute sind ja noch viele Nutzer nicht in der Lage, zwischen einem harten und einem schnellen Blank zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber ist der Unterschied tatsächlich
> noch genauso spürbar, wie damals der Wechsel von eher wabbeliger Glasfaser auf bretthartes Carbon?




Nö. So gewaltig ist der Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Carbonqualitäten nicht mehr wie seinerzeit von Glas zu Carbon aber spürbar schon wenn man kein Grobmotoriker ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Sagt euch "Byron" noch was? Byron aus Wien.


Da hatte ich damals auf der Fisch und Angel ne Tüte Futter gekauft, roch nach Pizzacrackern, danach habe ich nie wieder was von denen gesehen oder gehört.


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur _Boron_ - dieses Zeug "rührt" Sportex wohl in seine Rutenblanks.


Boron kenne ich als aventurische Totengottheit, spannend was es alles gibt


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wirklich tolle Ruten habt Ihr da!
> Einfach alles einpacken und herschicken.
> Danke!



ich würde deine Ruten auch abholen dann brauchst du nix einpacken und versenden


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung nein. Aber selbst heute sind ja noch viele Nutzer nicht in der Lage, zwischen einem harten und einem schnellen Blank zu unterscheiden.



Schnell bedeutet selten hart, das ist nicht nur beim Stuhlgang so.


----------



## Andal

"Boron" gibt einiges her......





__





						Boron – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Schnell bedeutet selten hart, das ist nicht nur beim Stuhlgang so.


Schon Otfried Fischer bemerkte sehr treffend und an seinem mächtigen Bauche niederschauend: "Schwer is leicht wos!"


----------



## Trotta

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen Kunan. Wurde damals von Cormoran vertrieben. Habe hier eine stehen in :
> 3,6m,
> Durchm. Kork 24mm
> Durchm. vor dem Kork 17,8 mm
> Durchmesser Spitze 2,7 mm
> Gew. 222 gr.
> die Ringe sind mit Einlage
> dunkel grüner Blank verzapft
> Gruß Gerd


Wirklich schlank ist die Kunnan allerdings nicht. Bei 14ft liegt der Blankdurchmesser bei knapp 20mm. Dafür steht die Rute aber auch wie eine Eins und kommt ohne die (in meinen Augen) unschönen Kreuzwicklungen aus. Seit gut 30 Jahren fest mit einer 152 verpaart eine recht schnelle Rute, prima fürs Fischen auf große Distanz oder fürs feine Barbenangeln am Rhein. Die Ruten gibt es übrigens in zwei Generationen. Die erste Generation mit Aluhülsen an den Steckverbindungen ist deutlich straffer. Die zweite Generation hat gewickelte Blankabschlüsse und ist besser fürs Fischen mit feinen Schnüren geeignet - die Spitzenaktion ist etwas weniger ausgeprägt. Die Kombi wurde bei einem Vereinsangeln auch mal mit einem 15pf Graskarpfen am 0.10 Vorfach (Abulon extra, also wohl eher 0.12) fertig. In der Stunde, die ich damit beschäftigt war, hat der Rest des Vereins den Grill leergefressen...



Silstar hat ganz zu Beginn eine Matchrute aus Boron hergestellt. Die Rute, die ich mal in der Hand hatte, hätte einen prima Kescherstab abgegeben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Trotta schrieb:


> In der Stunde, die ich damit beschäftigt war, hat der Rest des Vereins den Grill leergefressen...





Nachtrag:
Die ABU Cardinal 152 passt farblich ja perfekt zum Kunnan-Blank.


----------



## Andal

Boron ist, wenn Wikipedia nicht lügt, die englische Bezeichnung für das chemische Element Bor.


----------



## Tricast

Und sie leben doch!




__





						Online-Katalog
					






					byron.net
				




Interessant finde ich den Winklepicker. Wurfgewicht 15 gr. und parabolische Action.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Viele Grüße aus Rostock - und sage bitte mal - hatte Deine Aktion mit Diaflash-Picker, kleinsten Haken, dünnster Mono und Castern eigentlich was gebracht oder steht die „Pickerei” noch aus?



Morgen soll es ans Wasser gehen und dann kommt die Picker zum Einsatz.  Es hat sich alles verschoben, Frau Hübner hat eine "Pilzerkrankung", war heute schon zu nachtschlafender Zeit (6:30) im Wald unterwegs. Aber wie sie sagte: Als ich kam sind die ersten schon wieder gefahren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ne Byron Grey Shadow (Mix aus Lightfeeder und Swingtiprute) hatte ich mal, jetzt ist sie im Besitz eines jungen Ükel mit Faible für Gartenarbeit. 

Ne Byron Picker steht oder stand bei eBay rum.


----------



## geomas

So, jetzt gehts ab zum Wasser. Mein persönlicher Berater und Coach für alle Lebenslagen (=Phlegma) empfiehlt den kurzen Gang zum Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ne Byron Grey Shadow (Mix aus Lightfeeder und Swingtiprute) hatte ich mal, jetzt ist sie im Besitz eines jungen Ükel mit Faible für Gartenarbeit.
> 
> Ne Byron Picker steht oder stand bei eBay rum.



Seit genau einem Jahr und einem Tag. Bei den bisherigen Ansitzen konnte ich sie leider nicht entschneidern, allerdings war ich dieses Jahr auch verhältnismäßig selten Angeln bis jetzt.

Ich werd jetzt mein Rad reparieren und danach auch losziehen. Wo und wie entscheidet sich spontan.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehts ab zum Wasser. Mein persönlicher Berater und Coach für alle Lebenslagen (=Phlegma) empfiehlt den kurzen Gang zum Fluß nebenan.


Ach wir haben den gleichen?! Bestell ihm schöne grüße. Wenn du dich aufraffen kannst


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs,
entschuldigt dass ich hier einfach OFFTOPIC reinplatze ohne die laufende Diskussion zu beachten -ich werde unseren
rasenden Postzug gleich gemütlich in Ruhe lesen. Ich wollte mich nur kurz zurückmelden. TLDR:
Fahrt niemals in den Urlaub. 
Am Montagabend war die Missus bis zur Bettlägerigkeit gekriebelmückt, Eiterpusteln, rote Krater, Fieber etc,
wir haben dann Tücher mit Cortisonsalbe bestrichen und aufgelegt, die arme kleine Seuchenmumie musste
das Bett hüten.
darüberhinaus hatten wir beide die kleine verdauliche Gemeinsamkeit, das wir in kurzen Abständen das dünnwandige,
schlecht belüftete Badezimmer unseres RB´n´B-Türmchens aufsuchen mussten, das schweisst zusammen ("Mach das Radio an"/
"Komm nicht rein!").
Also hatten wir unsere Rückreise für Dienstagmorgen geplant. Was ein geplanter Rückzug in guter Ordnung hätte werden
können, löste sich in der Nacht vom vom Montag zum Dienstag in eine Flucht auf: Im Bestreben, aufgrund eines 
dringenden Bedürfnisses das Badezimmer zu erreichen, bin ich nachts von einer Leiter ein ganzes Stockwerk auf die 
(bemerkenswert hübschen) Fliesen geknallt, und dann hat das antike Nachtschränkchen an dem ich mich festgehalten
hatte, mir noch einen Kuss von oben verpasst. den Göttern bin ich mit dem Schrecken und dem Schmerz davongekommen:
Meine ganze linke Seite sieht aus wie ein herrlicher mediterraner Sonnenuntergang mit seinem reichen Farbspiel.
Unnötig zu erwähnen, das mein Inneres sich während der kurzen Ohnmacht sich auf höchst peinliche Weise entspannte, 
während ich in den Armen von Mrs. Minimax lag. Ich war jedenfalls genauso im Arxxx wie die Missus.
Da sieht mans mal wieder: Wofür Frauen eine Ganze Woche brauchen, kriegt ein Mann in 3 Sekunden hin.
Also mussten wir noch 24 Stunden dranhängen -und das auch nur weil eine Nachbarin Krankenschwester war und einzwei
bessere Mittelchen im Haus hatten, die uns dann "fahrbereit" gespritzt hatten.
Irgendwie haben wir es über die Alpen geschafft, irgendwo in SW-Deutschland übernachtet, und dann noch einige
erholsame, heilende Tage in irgendeinem kleinen Kurort in Thüringen verbringen dürfen.
Fahrt niemals in den Urlaub.
hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich hab ne T-Boron von Sportex in 2,70 m Länge, WG weiß ich gar nicht so genau. Hab ich mir vor 11Jahren gekauft. War sündhaft teuer, hab ich aber nie bereut. TolleRute, hat mir viele Hechte und Zander gebracht.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Trotta schrieb:


> Wirklich schlank ist die Kunnan allerdings nicht. Bei 14ft liegt der Blankdurchmesser bei knapp 20mm. Dafür steht die Rute aber auch wie eine Eins und kommt ohne die (in meinen Augen) unschönen Kreuzwicklungen aus. Seit gut 30 Jahren fest mit einer 152 verpaart eine recht schnelle Rute, prima fürs Fischen auf große Distanz oder fürs feine Barbenangeln am Rhein. Die Ruten gibt es übrigens in zwei Generationen. Die erste Generation mit Aluhülsen an den Steckverbindungen ist deutlich straffer. Die zweite Generation hat gewickelte Blankabschlüsse und ist besser fürs Fischen mit feinen Schnüren geeignet - die Spitzenaktion ist etwas weniger ausgeprägt. Die Kombi wurde bei einem Vereinsangeln auch mal mit einem 15pf Graskarpfen am 0.10 Vorfach (Abulon extra, also wohl eher 0.12) fertig. In der Stunde, die ich damit beschäftigt war, hat der Rest des Vereins den Grill leergefressen...
> Anhang anzeigen 355179
> 
> Silstar hat ganz zu Beginn eine Matchrute aus Boron hergestellt. Die Rute, die ich mal in der Hand hatte, hätte einen prima Kescherstab abgegeben.


dann ist meine aus der ersten Serie


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ach Mini, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, erhole Dich gut von Deinem Urlaub!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> bin ich nachts von einer Leiter ein ganzes Stockwerk auf die
> (bemerkenswert hübschen) Fliesen geknallt,




Wow, Mini.
Das hat bestimmt geklappert wie n Würfelbecher - so wenig Polster wie du am Leib hast......

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ach Mini, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, erhole Dich gut von Deinem Urlaub!


Im die Missus tut´s mir unendlich leid, Sie hätte etwas Erholung und Goodlife so verdient. Die Beste aller Frauen. Für die Damen sind die entstellenden Kriebelmückenkrater ja auch nochmal besonders schrecklich.
Scheibenhonig.


----------



## Trotta

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> dann ist meine aus der ersten Serie


Die von meinem Buddy auch. Aber ich hab ein, zwei Jahre gebraucht, um der großen Vorsitzenden (Mutti) die Mittelfreigabe für die Rute abzuquatschen. Müsste '86 gewesen sein. War ein längerer Prozess.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ...kleine Seuchenmumie...



Und wieder ein Neuzugang für mein imaginäres Sprüchebuch, vielen Dank!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> ...jetzt ist sie im Besitz eines jungen Ükel mit Faible für Gartenarbeit.



Das klingt irgendwie etwas nach Zweckentfremdung, etwa als Blumenstock oder Rankhilfe.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Nachmittag, Jungs. Nun will ich noch meiner Chronistenpflicht (man keinen seinen Beruf eben nicht verleugnen) nachkommen und noch mal einige Worte zum heutigen Angeltag verlieren. Es war 5 Uhr als der Wecker klingelte. Ferdinand war angesichts der frühen Stunde etwas fassungslos. Eine halbe Stunde später sitzen wir im Auto und fahren in Richtung des kleinen Wiesenflusses. Dort werden wir von einem grandiosen Sonnenaufgang begrüßt. Ich will mich an die Mündung eines Altarmes setzen, etwas Feedern und alternativ mit der Matchrute und einer Wagglermontage fischen.  Als dritte Rute habe ich eine der Drennan Specialist-Ruten zur Karpfenrute gemacht, die mit einem der im letzten Winter eingelegten Boilies beködert war. Ich platziere den orangefarbenen Monstercrab-Boilie, der seit neun Monaten in einem Monstercrab-Dip liegt und richtig gut durchgezogen sein dürfte. Beides kommt aus dem Hause Nash (kaufe 2 erhalte 3 Kilotüten Boilies, die meinen Boilie-Jahresvorrat darstellen). DIe schmierige Kugel aufs Haar zu bekommen ist eine ziemliche Sauerei, aber wenn es den Karpfen gefällt, soll es mir recht sein.
Bevor ich die Matchrute montiere, fische ich noch eine Stunde mit der Metthodfeederrute. Hier ist es wieder der gelbe Pineapple-Mini-Boilie, der am Haar ist. Ein Köder, der mir in den letzten Wochen bereits einige schöne Brassen gebracht hat.
Der heutige Reigen beginnt mit einer kleinen Güster an der Feederrute. Sie ist handlang und hat damit die typische Größe, hier im kleinen Wiesenfluss. Wenig später wird die Method-Feederrute krumm gezogen. Ich habe sofort die Hand an der Rute und kann die Spannung halten. Am anderen Ende der Leine wird ordentlich Druck gemacht. Ich vermute eine großen Brassen. Es ist ein großer Brassen. Wenige Augenblicke später kann ich den Burschen problemlos über den Kescher ziehen.
Irgendwann merke ich dann, dass die Karpfenrute ebenfalls krumm ist (den Bissanzeiger hatte ich zuhause vergessen) und der Fisch Schnur nimmt.

Hier ist der Widerstand deutlich größer. Der Fisch ist sofort in ein Seerosenfeld geflüchtet und hat sich dort festgesetzt hat. Durch beständigen Druck kann ich Fisch freibekommen und auf meine Uferseite dirigieren. Es ist ein prächtiger Schuppenkarpfen, den ich beim zweiten Versuch über denb Kescher bugsieren und schließlich landen kann. Er ist exakt 75 Zentimeter lang und damit mein in diesem Jahr bislang größter Karpfen. Angefüttert hatte ich die Stelle übrigens mit zwei, drei Handvoll kleiner Boilies in einem braunen Farbton. Der Schuppenkarpfen hat sich aber zielsicher den orangefarbenen Köder genommen.
Anschließend gibt es Nur noch Kleinfisch. Egal, ich wurde heute reichlich beschenkt und mache mich mit Ferdinand gegen 11 Uhr wieder auf den Heimweg. Anbei noch einige Impression .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht und schöne Fotos, Stephan.

Petri Heil zu dem gelungenen Angeltag!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Wuemmehunter Danke für diesen ausführlichen Bericht und die schönen Bilder. 
Die kleine Güster verkündete ihren Biss scheinbar durch einen Waggler von Stuart Sharpe?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Bankside Dreamer: Schön gesehen, Freddy. Die hab ich mir Anfang des Jahres mal bestellt und leider viel zu wenig gefischt.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax um diese Jahreszeit wären eventuell die Inseln Jan Mayen und Svalbard ein Tipp. Da gibt es dann schon garantiert keine Insekten mehr, höchstens etwas Trubel mit  den Eisbären, aber die wären deutlich sichtbarer und somit vielleicht einfacher abzuwehren.

Für die, die es nicht wissen, Jan Mayen liegt in der nördlichen Dänemarkstraße, zwischen Island und Grönland und Svalbard kennt man auch unter dem Namen Spitzbergen. Außer dem Nordlicht recht wenig Remmidemmi, aber sehr viel Gegend!

@Wuemmehunter für gedippte Murmeln gibt es ein Tool. Damit geht es erstaunlich sauereifrei.









						Boilie Dip Stick Grabber Tool Edelstahl Carp Friedfischangeln Werkzeug  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Boilie Dip Stick Grabber Tool Edelstahl Carp Friedfischangeln Werkzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Bleizange

Der Thread gefällt mir von Tag zu Tag mehr.

Kompetente User, Fotos und Berichte von schönen Angelstunden, Tipps und Tricks rund um das Thema Angelgerät. Und das ganze verpackt in einem angenehmen Umgangston.

Es bedankt sich barbless angler, der nach einer anglerischen Auszeit erst seit Anfang 2020 wieder dem schönsten Hobby der Welt frönen kann.


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> Der Thread gefällt mir von Tag zu Tag mehr.
> 
> Kompetente User, Fotos und Berichte von schönen Angelstunden, Tipps und Tricks rund um das Thema Angelgerät. Und das ganze verpackt in einem angenehmen Umgangston.
> 
> Es bedankt sich barbless angler, der nach einer anglerischen Auszeit erst seit Anfang 2020 wieder dem schönsten Hobby der Welt frönen kann.


Wo bist du eigentlich her? Du hast das sicher schon erwähnt, aber es ist mir offensichtlich entgangen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Da gibt es dann schon garantiert keine Insekten mehr, höchstens etwas Trubel mit  den Eisbären, aber die wären deutlich sichtbarer und somit vielleicht einfacher abzuwehren.



Dafür plagt man sich dann mit der Eisbärenklatsche ab.  
Bereits Old Shatterhand hatte seine liebe Mühe mit dem Teil.

Ein Schuss lässt einen zwei Wochen lang rückwärts laufen, so lautet die Legende.


----------



## Andal

Dafür gibt so eine Krieghoff .500 NE dem polyglotten Reisenden doch ein gewisses Etwas.









						Classic BIG FIVE SHK 1 - Magnum Kaliber
					

Classic „Big Five“ Doppelbüchse - Abenteuer pur! Stahlbasküle Standardlauflänge: 60 cm Standardschaftlänge 38 cm vorderer Abzug als…




					www.waffen-schrum.de
				




Btw... es sind auch so gut wie keine Probleme bekannt, die sich durch dieses Kaliber nicht beseitigen ließen!


----------



## Andal

Auf Svalbard kriegst du auch Stress mit den Sysselmannen, wenn du dich außerhalb der sehr seltenen Ortschaften unbewaffnet herumtreibst. Sysselmannen sind "die Männer des Königs" (von Norwegen) und sind so etwas wie die letzte Instanz auf Spitzbergen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Warum denn das?

Wäre ich König von Norwegen bzw. Spitzbergen, so würde ich mich über gut genährte Eisbären doch freuen.
Und die verwaiste Campingausrüstung wandert gegen bare Münze in den nächsten Second Hand Shop.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Btw... es sind auch so gut wie keine Probleme bekannt, die sich durch dieses Kaliber nicht beseitigen ließen!



Godzilla soll allerdings erst nach dem zweiten Schuss im Staub gelegen haben, so lautet zumindest die Legende.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> es sind auch so gut wie keine Probleme bekannt, die sich durch dieses Kaliber nicht beseitigen ließen!


Mit dem Kaliber kannst du Meister Petz aber auch fürchterlich wütend machen, die macht dann ein Loch wie eine Ohrringzange, aber nicht mehr. Für Godzilla oder Nashorn besser geeignet, mir würde nur dein Schlüsselbein leid tun.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Warum denn das?
> 
> Wäre ich König von Norwegen bzw. Spitzbergen, so würde ich mich über gut genährte Eisbären doch freuen.
> Und die verwaiste Campingausrüstung wandert gegen bare Münze in den nächsten Second Hand Shop.


Beim Versandort Spitzbergen sollen die Käufer wohl etwas zurückhaltend und pikiert reagieren, sagt man sich bei solchen Angeboten.


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Godzilla soll allerdings erst nach dem zweiten Schuss im Staub gelegen haben, so lautet zumindest die Legende.


Godzilla ist ja auch was größer. Da kann man ein zweites Schüsschen sicher verkraften. 


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit dem Kaliber kannst du Meister Petz aber auch fürchterlich wütend machen, die macht dann ein Loch wie eine Ohrringzange, aber nicht mehr. Für Godzilla oder Nashorn besser geeignet, mir würde nur dein Schlüsselbein leid tun.


Bei dem Kaliber fürchte ich eher die wochenlange Taubheit nach einem Schuss. Wobei die nicht wirklich preiswert sind. Schau mal bei Google, was da pro Schuss aufgerufen wird!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du die öfters Schießen willst, dann nur mit selber Laden. ABER 20 Euro und auch mehr pro Schuss ist nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tritt aus wie nen Muli...


----------



## Andal

Ich hoffe ihr werdet es mir nachsehen, aber ich bin in der Jagd auf Ursus maritimus jetzt nicht so bewandert. Im Rheinland trifft man ihn doch sehr selten an.

Aber als ehemaliger Barrasler steh ich auf eher massereiche Kaliber. Solche, wo man nach erfolgreichem Abkommen nicht mehr lange fragen muss, weil man weiss, dass sie wirken.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn man GK Schießen als Hobby hat, da kann man als Angler aber viele glücklich machende Sachen kaufen und man hat länger was davon.


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du die öfters Schießen willst, dann nur mit selber Laden. ABER 20 Euro und auch mehr pro Schuss ist nichts außergewöhnliches.


Alles was gut ist und Spaß macht kostet


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Die Feinstaubemissionen bzw. die verursachten Klimaschäden dieser Büchse dürften dabei mit einem Schuss gleich 3 Polarbären killen.
Kommt Andal's bevorzugtem Artilleriebeschuss also schon ganz nahe, nicht nur preislich.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Alles was gut ist und Spaß macht kostet


Masturbation.
Dein Argument ist nicht valide


----------



## Andal

So eine Lahti L-39 wäre ja auch was .... nur ist die auch etwas sperrig. 









						Lahti L-39 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Masturbation.
> Dein Argument ist nicht valide



Das soll allerdings blind machen und krumme Finger verursachen, so wurde ich zumindest gewarnt.
Letztlich hat wohl alles seinen Preis und wenn es sich nur um eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung handelt.


----------



## phirania

Schönes Wetter heute gut genutzt am See.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
habe es endlich mal geschafft nebenbei mal meine Angel auszulegen und es hat sich gelohnt. Drei schöne Karpfen auf einen 12 Haken mit einer 6 Lbs Rute gefangen.


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petri heils gehen raus an die Karpfenbändiger des Tages @Wuemmehunter - prächtiger Fisch! Und die Güster sieht etwas enttäuscht aus, die hatte sich den Tag nach Entdeckung der Maden sicher anders vorgestellt. Und an @nostradamus - die beiden Kärpflein fetzen. So kleine kleine Rüssler sehen irgendwie am schönsten aus.

Petri heil natürlich auch an @rhinefisher - ist der abgebildete Kreishaken von der Größe her in etwa wie ein „echter 6er”? und was hast Du als Köder genutzt?


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung an den Urlaubs-Pechvogel und seine Missus - tut mir echt leid, daß Euch das Schicksal so übel mitspielte.
Vielleicht wißt Ihr die Heimat nun noch etwas mehr zu schätzen (möglicher positiver Nebeneffekt).


Ich überlege tatsächlich Ende September doer Anfang Oktober Urlaub zu machen und irgendwie reizen mich ferne Lande nicht so sehr wie Vorpommern oder evtl. sogar Brandenburg.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi Geomas,
da hast du recht! Habe noch einen größeren leider verloren! 
Grundsätzlich hat es mich am meisten gefreut, dass die Fische so gut abgewachsen sind.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax , das tut mir echt Leid, was euch da widerfahren ist. Da habt ihr förmlich das Pech gepachtet. Wünsche euch beiden gute Besserung. Sieh zu, dass du bald wieder ein paar Jonnys an Land ziehst, das beruhigt sicherlich deine Nerven. 
@Wuemmehunter Sehr schöner Bericht und ein dickes Petri Heil. Meine Güte, da hattest du ja heute einen aufregenden Tag hinter dir. Ich kann es dir nachfühlen so ein dicken Karpfen in den Kescher zu buxieren. Da kommt Laune auf und von dem Adrenalin, was in einem steigt, wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. 

Ich habe heute bei dem schönem Wetter mit meiner Frau den Diemelsee besucht. Eigentlich wäre ich lieber zum angeln gefahren, aber da hätte ich die rote Karte vorgehalten bekommen. Deshalb habe ich das erst gar nicht erwähnt. 
Der Wasserstand ist sehr niedrig, dennoch konnte ich viele Angler erspähen. 





Ein kleiner Spaziergang vor dem Eisenberg und dann sind wir auf die andere Seite des Sees gefahren. Da sind wir dann runter ans Wasser gelaufen und haben uns auf eine Bank niedergelassen. Von da aus konnte ich einen Angler beim fischen zusehen.  





Er war am Feedern und hatte auch gut gefangen. Ich rief ihm ein Petri Heil zu, und er drehte sich um. Ich konnte es schlecht von oben erkennen was er am Haken hatte. Ich tippte auf Brachsen. "Was haben sie gefangen? Eine Brachse?" Joo, rief er zurück. Hat Spaß gemacht ihm zuzusehen. Meine bessere Hälfte sagte nur, dass das ihr zu langweilig wäre. Ich antwortete nur, das jeder machen soll, was ihm gut tut. Wir gehen angeln und du tust das, was dir gut tut. Telefonieren, Serien gucken usw. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Genau... back to topic und wieder hin zu den Friedfischen...


----------



## Andal




----------



## geomas

Das war heute ein richtig schöner Angelabend, erneut ohne dicke Fische, aber das Wetter war perfekt und die Stimmung prima.

Beim Aufbauen flog erneut so'n blau-brauner Federball an mir vorbei - an nem Eisvogel kann ich mich jedesmal erfreuen.
Die zuletzt beangelte Stelle war von einem älteren Posenangler besetzt, mit dem ich öfters mal einen Satz wechsele (mehr ist irgendwie nicht drin).

Hatte heute die neue alte Drennan Bombrute mit und auch die ältere Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder.
Aktiv gefischt hab ich die Bombrute - meist mit dem recht kleinen und weichen Dosenmais bestückt, während ich an der kräftigeren Feederrute zwei aromatisierte sowie auch größere und festere Maiskörner anbot. An dieser Rute tat sich erstmal nüscht.
An der Bombrute gab es gleich beim ersten Wurf einen schönen mittzwanziger Plötz, gefolgt von einem etwas kleineren Artgenossen. Normalerweise sind Plötz von etwa 25cm so das Maximum hier im Sommer und in diesem Gewässerabschnitt. Wenn es kälter ist hat man auch die Chancen auf etwas größere Rotaugen. Naja, es ging gut los. Dann ne Beißflaute mit viel Unterhaltung am Ufer und auf dem Wasser.
Auf probehalber angebotene Caster und Pinkies gab es ausschließlich Ükel, also zurück zum Mais.

Habe nicht gezählt - einige Plötz und Güstern kamen noch hinzu.

Auf einmal Plopp! - ja hat da jemand ein DS-Blei auf meine Angelstelle geworfen? Ne, links der Posenangler, weit rechts „Raubis”, die nicht in Frage kamen. Gleich nochmal Plopp! Plopp! Dann weitere Plopps, langsam zum anderen Ufer ziehend. Ein Blick zum Himmel brachte die Lösung: ein Starenschwarm erleichterte sich auf dem Flug zum nächsten Rastplatz. Pff, habe umgehend alles gecheckt - kein Treffer am Gerät. Glück gehabt.

Etwas später kam mein alter Herr vorbeigeradelt und wurde gleich zum Beaufsichtigen der Bombrute eingespannt. Er konnte auch gleich einen Plötz und dann ne Güster landen. War witzig - er hat angehauen wie beim Dorschpilken mit 0,60er Mono an ner kurzen Vollglasrute. Zum Glück ist die Drennan so weich, daß die Fische ihm nicht um die Ohren geflogen sind.

Hab dann die Tri-Cast mit einem 8er Circle Power an einem kürzeren Vorfach und zwei weichen Maiskörnern bestückt und dann klappte es auch mit dieser Rute.
Es ist für mich jedes Mal aufs neue überraschend, wie grandios sich diese alte (vermutlich etwa 33 Jahre?) Rute macht. Sie ist schnell, gleichzeitig weich genug, um auch dünnere Mono zu fischen. Insgesamt sind die neue alte Drennan Bombrute und diese alte Tri-Cast wohl aktuell meine absoluten Lieblingsruten.





Der Griff der Drennan ist deutlich kürzer als jener der Tri-Cast, aber beide Ruten fühlen sich perfekt an, was die Grifflänge und das Handling betrifft.
Natürlich sind beide Peitschen (deutlich über 3m) nix für beengte Angelstellen, aber für zugewachsene Bäche, kleine Flüsse und auch kanalartige Gräben in der Stadt hab ich ja zum Glück die passenden Alternativ-Ruten.


----------



## geomas

Lieber Heinz, viel Erfolg und auch Freude beim morgigen Ansitz! Hoffentlich geht Dein Picker-Plan auf. 

Und @Mescalero - hoffentlich kannst Du die Zeit im Nordosten genießen!


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Genau... back to topic und wieder hin zu den Friedfischen...


Das Video wurde schon hier schon mehrmals gezeigt. Aber Paul Cook kann man nicht oft genug sehen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


>


...man beachte auch das Schnurren der Kapselrolle. Wie ich diesen Sound liebe!


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> persönlich würde ich mir wenn ich eine Feeder hätte und was älteres an Rolle anhängen wollte eine Freilauf besorgen.
> hier mal eine klein Auswahl  Shimano Silstar Daiwa ABU wobei die ABU noch die Besonderheit hat zusätzlich zum Freilauf auch noch über eine art Kampfbremse verfügt (gibt es auch von Shimano Triton BR Plus)
> Anhang anzeigen 355172


Was willst für haben?


----------



## geomas

^ ich vermute, „Thomas mit .” wollte Dir die Rollen nicht verkaufen, sie lediglich vorstellen, damit Du Dir und wir uns ein Bild machen können.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> @Minimax , das tut mir echt Leid, was euch da widerfahren ist. Da habt ihr förmlich das Pech gepachtet. Wünsche euch beiden gute Besserung. Sieh zu, dass du bald wieder ein paar Jonnys an Land ziehst, das beruhigt sicherlich deine Nerven.


Danke lieber Jason. das ist die richtige Diagnose. In Thüringen habe ich schon in dachrinnengrossen Bächen begierig winzige Rotpünktler gespottet, und ein kleiner Trost war die Sichtung eines wirklich beachtlichen und herrlich verwilderten Regenbogendöbels, der König eines innerdörflichen Rinnsals von vielleicht 1,20 Breite und max. 30 cm Tiefe war. Selbstsicher stand das schöne Tier in der glasklaren Flut, an klug ausgewählter Stelle, davor ein Sandbett mit einzwei Krautfahnen, das köstliche Nymphenhäppchen liefert, ein hellgrüner Hahnenfussteppich rechts vom Standort als schneller Schutz vor Behelligung und einen Flossenschlag stromabwärts ein festes Dach eines kopfsteingepflasterten Übertritts.
Als Strömungsbrecher hatte sich der tolle Fisch, dem ich in dem kleinen Rinnsal deutlich Maßigkeit zuspreche, sich ein vollständig erhaltenes, grünblaues Trinkglas, halb im Kies und Ziegelgeröll begraben, ausgesucht, das deutlich vor 1900 hergestellt sein muss, wie die Missus meint- das Bächlein trieb in dieser Zeit die Pochwerke der Kobaltminen des Örtchens an und die Glasöfen verwandelten damals die heute idyllische Landschaft in ein Thüringer Mordor.
So standen wir da, anderthalb Meter gepflasterte Steilböschung und ein gräßliches Geländer trennten uns, Die Missus konnte nicht zu dem Glas, ich konnte nicht zum Fisch, und die Forelle lachte sich eins: Da fiel ein Blatt und sie witschte neckisch unter den Hahnenfuss und der Bann war gebrochen.
Ein schöner Moment.


----------



## Andal

Wie schon der Dichter dereinst stimmig reimte: In einem Bächlein helle, da blltzt dich die Forelle!


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Was willst für haben?





geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich vermute, „Thomas mit .” wollte Dir die Rollen nicht verkaufen, sie lediglich vorstellen, damit Du Dir und wir uns ein Bild machen können.


wie Geo richtig vermutet, ich wollte dir nur mal ein Paar zeigen die vielleicht für dich interessant sein könnten. die gezeigten sind öfters (je nach Größe) in nee Bucht zu finden, die preise dafür sind auch noch sehr moderat (mal schauen wie lange noch) bei Daiwa Silstar u. ABU so um die 30€ +- 5 die Shimano so 50€+-10 Ausreißer nach oben oder unten gibt es natürlich auch.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich vermute, „Thomas mit .” wollte Dir die Rollen nicht verkaufen, sie lediglich vorstellen, damit Du Dir und wir uns ein Bild machen können.





Thomas. schrieb:


> wie Geo richtig vermutet, ich wollte dir nur mal ein Paar zeigen die vielleicht für dich interessant sein könnten. die gezeigten sind öfters (je nach Größe) in nee Bucht zu finden, die preise dafür sind auch noch sehr moderat (mal schauen wie lange noch) bei Daiwa Silstar u. ABU so um die 30€ +- 5 die Shimano so 50€+-10 Ausreißer nach oben oder unten gibt es natürlich auch.


Ich weiß. Aber  wer nicht fragt, hat schon verloren


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin...
> Gestern war ein schöner Tag - ausser einem hübschen Streifendöbel und ner großen Grundel habe ich zwar nichts gefangen, aber ich habe etwas gesehen... .
> Eine gut 50er Regenbogenforelle ist 3m vor dem Ufer in ganzer Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen..
> Seit über 50 Jahren lunger ich am Rhein rum und habe 2 kleine Forellen gefangen, aber noch nie eine gesehen.
> Das war ein unglaubliches Erlebniß für mich..



Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage,tolle Catches dabei 
Um den Post oben mal aufzugreifen,war ein sehr cooler Trip, und Dein Streifendöbel / Barsch war ein richtig saftiger !
Ich hatte auch ein paar Rotaugen,einen Rapfen und einige Grundeln.
Bilder von den ganzen Fängen spare ich mir jetzt mal,aber wir hatten noch was,was schwer zu definieren war.
Haben extra ein paar Detailfotos gemacht.
Entweder ist es ne Grundelart,oder der @rhinefisher müsste nochmal den anderen Namen nennen,was es evtl sein könnte


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch mal ein dickes Petri an alle.
Bei mir hat sich gestern früh kurzfristig ein Angelfenster aufgetan. Nachdem dem die Erstversorgung der Kinder erledigt war ging es um 08:15 Uhr in den Angelkeller, schnell alles zusammengepackt fürs Altwasser und dann raus bei dem traumhaften Wetter.
Am Angelplatz angekommen alles in Ruhe aufgebaut, der Plan war mit der Daiwa Ninja Feeder 360, Daiwa Ninja 2500 mit 0,22 Tubertini Blue mit Selbsthakmontage (Helikopter-Rig) am eigenen Ufer zu angeln und mit der Browning Black Magik LM in 360, Balzer Alegra Matchrolle mit 0,20 Tubertini Blue am anderen Ufer die Brassenlöcher zu finden.
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, ich habe kein Foto vom Angelplatz gemacht.
Köder waren Dumbells in halibut und Pineapple, sowie Dosenmais und Curry-Weizen.
Der erste Biss ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten an der Daiwa und die Rute zuckte heftig im Rutenständer. Also Rute aufgenommen und schön langsam den Drill aufgenommen, so wie er Schnur von der Spule nahm war es ein Karpfen. Der Drill hat richtig Spass gemacht und nach ein paar Minuten glitt mein erster Spiegler in diesem Jahr über den Kescherrand.




Glücklich dass dies kein Schneidertag werden würde legte ich die Rute wieder aus.
An der Browning hatte ich nicht so großes Glück, anscheinend war der Bereich ziemlich verschlammt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist in diesem Bereich dass "entschlammte" Wasser vom Saugbagger wieder eingeleitet worden. Ein paar mal noch den Futterplatz um ein paar Meter verschoben, aber nix kein Biss.
Irgendwie hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr aufs "aktive" Feedern und hab um 10:30 die Taktik gewechselt, normaler Futterkorb runter und einen Hybrid-Method angeknüpft, der schon auf 1m FC vormontiert war. Dann einen Pine-Apple Dumble montiert, eine Stelle 15 m weiter am anderen Ufer ins Visier genommen und rausgefeuert.
Und dann die Rückenlehne vom Stuhl nach hinten gestellt und erstmal entspannt.
Nach zweimaligen Neuauswerfen beider Ruten gab es auf die Black Magic auch dann den ersten Biss, ein kleiner Brassen wollte den Dumbell haben.




In Zukunft werde ich glaube ich doch verstärkt auf Selbsthakmethode setzen, man(n) muss sich nicht ständig über sich selbst ärgern wenn man mal wieder einen Biss versemmelt 
Dann war es auch schon wieder Zeit langsam zusammenzupacken, also dass zugegebenermaßen kleine Chaos wieder ordentlich in die Angeltaschen einsortiert und den Kescher aus dem Wasser genommen, dass der noch ein bisschen trocknen konnte. Ich lehne ihn also gegen dem Busch am dem ich die Montage mit der Daiwa ans Ufer geworfen habe, der Blick kommt auf die Rute und die wippt im Halter fröhlich vor sich hin. Und ich so "Hää", war ich dass jetzt mit dem Kescher und nimm die Rute in die Hand. Und zack fängt die Bremse an zu singen, "Fisch" denke ich grinsend und nach kurzem Drill gleitet ein schöner 40er Brassen in den Kescher.




Danach wurde dann zusammengepackt und die Heimreise angetreten.
Beim nächsten Mal geht es wieder an die Donau, ich habe noch kein Rotauge erwischt, dass fehlt mir noch dieses Jahr


----------



## skyduck

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage,tolle Catches dabei
> Um den Post oben mal aufzugreifen,war ein sehr cooler Trip, und Dein Streifendöbel / Barsch war ein richtig saftiger !
> Ich hatte auch ein paar Rotaugen,einen Rapfen und einige Grundeln.
> Bilder von den ganzen Fängen spare ich mir jetzt mal,aber wir hatten noch was,was schwer zu definieren war.
> Haben extra ein paar Detailfotos gemacht.
> Entweder ist es ne Grundelart,oder der @rhinefisher müsste nochmal den anderen Namen nennen,was es evtl sein könnte


Meiner Meinung nach eine ganz normale Kesselergrundel. Zwar eine schöne Färbung aber Grundel... Edit. Oder Flussgrundel geht auch...


----------



## Andal

1 Liter Maggoten pro Angler sind besorgt. Damit soll es morgen in aller Hergottsfrühe mal wieder auf Barbus barbus gehen. Geangelt soll da werden, wo 4 oz. Grippa Bleie grad noch so liegen bleiben. Zusammen mit gut bestückten Maggot-Clips sollte das Barben verhaften. Wenn sich dort noch Grundeln aktiv zeigen, sind wenigstens nur die Clips abgefressen, aber die Haken bleiben leer von den Fischerln. So jedenfalls der Plan A.

Für den Plan B habe ich bei Feinkost Albrecht noch einen Kanten Gouda besorgt und werde den über Nacht gewürfelt in etwas Milch einlegen. Irgendwas wird schon gehen.

An Gerät wird die 2 lbs. Korum Barbel an den Start kommen, die ja über 4 oz. nur müde lächelt. Unglaublich, wie diese Rute wirft, ohne dabei ein tauber Stecken zu sein. Als Rolle eine Daiwa Crosscast X 5000. Irgendwie unpassend, aber es fehlt an einer passenden Alternative für das Wurfgewicht und die Optik gefällt mir an dieser Rute nicht. Werde mir wohl, oder übel eine Mini Big Pit von Sonik, oder Whychwood dafür ordern müssen. Dazu einen schönen 30er Zwirn und es passt, wie Arsch auf Eimer.

Fischen wollen wir sehr englisch. D.h. mit Selbsthakmontagen und Semi Fixed Runrigs. 8er Haken und einem langen Monovorfach. Wir sind zwar nicht am Tidal Severn, aber das wird uns der Rhein schon nachsehen. Breit, tief und zügig ist es ja.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Racklinger und danke für den detaillierten Bericht!
Dem Karpfen sieht man die Agilität an.

Petri heil natürlich auch an @Captain_H00k  - bei der Grundel-Bestimmung bin ich ne Niete, interessant finde ich die „Untersicht” auf den Fisch.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle Fänger des Wochenendes, tolle Fische dabei @Wuemmehunter @Racklinger und auch so viele schöne Fotos. @Minimax , ja das war ein Urlaub wie ihn niemand braucht, Klasse finde ich dabei diese laszive,sarkastische und selbst ironische Darstellung massiver Katastrophen - ich mag diesen Stil  . Erholt euch dann erstmal gut vom Urlaub.
Leider konnte ich am Wochenende nicht einmal zum Wasser da sich kurzfristig meine beiden Töchter zum Wochenendbesuch angesagt hatten. Das war dann natürlich auch sehr schön.
Heute morgen brachte der Postillon dann eine schöne Shimano in 3000er Größe und endlich nach einigen Reinfällen ist diese optisch und technisch auf der Höhe. War gar nicht so einfach ein vernünftiges Exemplar zu bekommen...


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Als Rolle eine Daiwa Crosscast X 5000. Irgendwie unpassend, aber es fehlt an einer passenden Alternative für das Wurfgewicht und die Optik gefällt mir an dieser Rute nicht.



ich könnte dir ein paar wunderschöne Shimanos empfehlen


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich könnte dir ein paar wunderschöne Shimanos empfehlen


Lieber fische ich "au Cadre"!


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie etwas nach Zweckentfremdung, etwa als Blumenstock oder Rankhilfe.



Von wegen. Und wenn mein Leben davon abhängen würde: Eine Rute von einem Ükel-Bruder ist sowas ähnliches wie heilig, die wird nicht missbraucht. 

@Minimax: Ohje ohje, ich wünsche dir/euch eine schnelle Genesung und dann auch eine schnelle Erholung von diesem 'Urlaub'.



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Entweder ist es ne Grundelart,oder der @rhinefisher müsste nochmal den anderen Namen nennen,was es evtl sein könnte



Blick auf die Bauchflossen verrät es: Wenn die wie hier zu ner Art Saugnapf zusammengewachsen sind, dann ist es eine der drei Grundelarten. Da der flussbarsch-artige Fleck an der ersten Rückenflosse fehlt ist es keine Schwarzmundgrundel, sondern Kesslergrundel oder Marmorierte Grundel. Die kann ich aber nicht bestimmen, die haben wir hier zum Glück nicht. 

Mein Bachbesuch gestern war kurz und ernüchternd. Die eine Stelle war belegt, die andere Stelle sah so aus:






Vor ca. 4 Wochen wurde da erst das ganze Treibgut rausgebaggert, jetzt ist schon wieder alles voll, es wachsen sogar schon wieder kleine Eschen aus dem dicken Teppich.  Da macht das Angeln absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von wegen. Und wenn mein Leben davon abhängen würde: Eine Rute von einem Ükel-Bruder ist sowas ähnliches wie heilig, die wird nicht missbraucht.
> 
> @Minimax: Ohje ohje, ich wünsche dir/euch eine schnelle Genesung und dann auch eine schnelle Erholung von diesem 'Urlaub'.
> 
> 
> 
> Blick auf die Bauchflossen verrät es: Wenn die wie hier zu ner Art Saugnapf zusammengewachsen sind, dann ist es eine der drei Grundelarten. Da der flussbarsch-artige Fleck an der ersten Rückenflosse fehlt ist es keine Schwarzmundgrundel, sondern Kesslergrundel oder Marmorierte Grundel. Die kann ich aber nicht bestimmen, die haben wir hier zum Glück nicht.
> 
> Mein Bachbesuch gestern war kurz und ernüchternd. Die eine Stelle war belegt, die andere Stelle sah so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355258
> 
> 
> Vor ca. 4 Wochen wurde da erst das ganze Treibgut rausgebaggert, jetzt ist schon wieder alles voll, es wachsen sogar schon wieder kleine Eschen aus dem dicken Teppich.  Da macht das Angeln absolut keinen Sinn.


Hast du es probiert, oder gleich verworfen, da zu fischen? Denn so unproduktiv ist es am Rande solcher Teppiche nun wirklich nicht. Auf 1-2 Zigarillos hätte ich den Köder da schon zwischengeparkt!


----------



## Tobias85

@Andal: Ich hab es an der Stelle schon öfter unter solchen Bedingungen probiert, bisher leider immer ohne Erfolg. Allein das platzieren der Montage endet zu 80% im Treibgut oder (falls ich auf der Mauer laufe und sie nur absenke) verscheucht sämtliche Fische. Entweder harke ich das ganze Zeug selbst da weg oder ich weiche auf die andere Seite aus.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal : Viel Glück für den morgigen Barbentrip! Eine Frage zu Deinem Käseköder: Was macht die Milch mit dem Käse?


----------



## Andal

Milch macht, jedenfalls den "Gouda", weicher und etwas zäher. Kann man sich bei moderaten Temperaturen auch sparen, aber man fühlt sich besser, wenn man etwas getan hat. Also mal wieder etwas für den eigenen Kopf und weniger für den Fang. Schaden tut es aber auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mal wieder am See ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Beneidenswert Professor, viel Glück! Bei mir heißt es: Mal wieder im Zug! ( wenigstens den Angebotekatalog  vom Gerlinger dabei)


----------



## Kochtopf

Die DAM Nanoflex Pro Salmon ACE ist da.
Hervorragende Verarbeitung und nach diversen Drillspielen mit dem Töpfchen (15kg Dynamit) muss ich voller Achtung sagen: das ist mal ein grober Knüppel.
Wenn die von @rhinefisher vorgeschlagene 20er Geflechtsschnur drauf kommt firmiert die Kombi für mich unter "Waller UL"
Als Karpfenrute würd ich von 3,5 bis 4,5 lbs sprechen wollen. Umfangreiche Aktionstests an der Rigipsdecke haben ich wegen der erwähnten Decke nicht durchgeführt,  ich würde die Aktion als Halbparabolisch bezeichnen.

Kurzum: sehr genau was ich gesucht habe für unsere Karpfentümpel und die Fulle bei Nacht. Vielleicht trotte ich mal damit auf Großbarben, weit genug werfen sollte in der Fulle ja möglich sein XD

@Skott


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die DAM Nanoflex Pro Salmon ACE ist da.
> Hervorragende Verarbeitung und nach diversen Drillspielen mit dem Töpfchen (15kg Dynamit) muss ich voller Achtung sagen: das ist mal ein grober Knüppel.
> Wenn die von @rhinefisher vorgeschlagene 20er Geflechtsschnur drauf kommt firmiert die Kombi für mich unter "Waller UL"
> Als Karpfenrute würd ich von 3,5 bis 4,5 lbs sprechen wollen. Umfangreiche Aktionstests an der Rigipsdecke haben ich wegen der erwähnten Decke nicht durchgeführt,  ich würde die Aktion als Halbparabolisch bezeichnen.
> 
> Kurzum: sehr genau was ich gesucht habe für unsere Karpfentümpel und die Fulle bei Nacht. Vielleicht trotte ich mal damit auf Großbarben, weit genug werfen sollte in der Fulle ja möglich sein XD
> 
> @Skott


Wie eine Kombo beschriftet wurde, juckt die Fische eh nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> vorgeschlagene 20er Geflechtsschnur



Der rhinefisher empfiehlt eher 0,32er - mind. 0,25er ... .
Zu dünne Geflechte schneiden leicht ein - das willst Du nicht.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der rhinefisher empfiehlt eher 0,32er - mind. 0,25er ... .
> Zu dünne Geflechte schneiden leicht ein - das willst Du nicht.. .


Ich hatte 20er im Kopf, aber du wirst recht haben  gibt es irgendeinen Grund bei einer Grundrute eine nicht sinkende Geflechtsschnur zu benutzen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fische beißen.....


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind tolle Stücke, @feederbrassen .
> 
> Ich finde solche Matchruten ja wunderhübsch aber hab leider kein Einsatzgebiet dafür. Sonst würde ich mir so'n Teil auch mal kaufen.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal wieder am See ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355259



also das mit deinen ausreden Schänken wir uns jetzt mal.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> gibt es irgendeinen Grund bei einer Grundrute eine nicht sinkende Geflechtsschnur zu benutzen?



Unbändige Stärke....


----------



## Andal

0,30er Geflecht. Also doch wallern!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wie gesagt - dünnere Schnüre schneiden leicht ein.
Und etwas Reserve schadet nie..


----------



## Andal

Das "Problem" hast du maximal bei einer sehr kleinen Multi, ohne Schnurführung, aber sicher nicht bei einer mittleren Abu Ambassadeur, mit ihrer sehr gleichmäßigen Verlegung und der verhältnismäßig breiten Spule. Deswegen gelten diese Abus auch als so verlässlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich sag mal: 0,25er Geflecht ist das krasseste zu was ich mich hinreißen lassen würde. Sonst würd ich mich bei 99,8% aller Fische die in Frage kommen übermotorisiert fühlen


----------



## Andal

Wenn überhaupt etwas für "Seile" für dein Vorhaben spricht, dann ist es die Reibung am Grund, oder Muscheln. Aber mehr als die 0,25er ist wirklich übertrieben. Gute sinkende Geflechte kannst du dir im Karpfenbereich ansehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Kumpel hier frisst gern Fleischmädchen....


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Andal: Ich hab es an der Stelle schon öfter unter solchen Bedingungen probiert, bisher leider immer ohne Erfolg. Allein das platzieren der Montage endet zu 80% im Treibgut oder (falls ich auf der Mauer laufe und sie nur absenke) verscheucht sämtliche Fische. Entweder harke ich das ganze Zeug selbst da weg oder ich weiche auf die andere Seite aus.


Gut. Ich kenne die Stelle ja nicht, aber ich hätte es probiert. Entweder von dem Treppchen leicht nach links mit der Pose geworfen und dann an den Teppich treiben lassen, oder direkt mit der Freien Leine einen Wurm über die Teppichkante geschlenzt. So das er da auf einpaarundzwanzig Zentimeter hängt. 

Wenn nichts geht, wüsste ich es mindestens.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Letzter Fisch für heute...






Plötz auf Mini-Kopyto, der eigentlich für Bärsche gedacht war.


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die DAM Nanoflex Pro Salmon ACE ist da.
> Hervorragende Verarbeitung und nach diversen Drillspielen mit dem Töpfchen (15kg Dynamit) muss ich voller Achtung sagen: das ist mal ein grober Knüppel.
> Wenn die von @rhinefisher vorgeschlagene 20er Geflechtsschnur drauf kommt firmiert die Kombi für mich unter "Waller UL"
> Als Karpfenrute würd ich von 3,5 bis 4,5 lbs sprechen wollen. Umfangreiche Aktionstests an der Rigipsdecke haben ich wegen der erwähnten Decke nicht durchgeführt,  ich würde die Aktion als Halbparabolisch bezeichnen.
> 
> Kurzum: sehr genau was ich gesucht habe für unsere Karpfentümpel und die Fulle bei Nacht. Vielleicht trotte ich mal damit auf Großbarben, weit genug werfen sollte in der Fulle ja möglich sein XD
> 
> @Skott


Danke für die präzise Beschreibung, El Potto!


----------



## geomas

Zunächst ein herzliches Petri heil an den Professore gerichtet - der Plötz scheint ein Optimist gewesen zu sein.

Glückwünsche gehen an @Kochtopf zum Erwerb der Multidings, also zur eng beringten Karpfenrute. Und an @skyduck - schön, daß es jetzt geklappt hat mit ner schnieken und prima laufenden Shimano!

Echt schade, daß der Bach derzeit nicht beangelbar ist, lieber @Tobias85 !

@Wuemmehunter - sehr stilvoll, Dein MNS!

@Andal - viel Erfolg mit den Barben!


----------



## geomas

Das war heute ein echter Sommerabend am Fluß nebenan. Dementsprechend viel los war auf dem Wasser und am Ufer. Ich habe dennoch ein schönes Plätzchen gefunden. Der Pegel war angenehm hoch und stieg noch weiter. Es gab schnell 2 Plötz und später einige mehr. Alle auf Dosenmais.
Die passive gefischte 2te Rute brachte zwar ein paar Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht bzw. stiegen aus - da muß ich mal am „Rig” feilen (8er Circle Power am relativ kurzen Vorfach, aber das Blei frei auf der Hauptschnur laufend).
Richtig Spaß hat erneut die sehr weiche Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker gemacht. Ein 20er Plötz zieht die schon schön krumm.





Die vom Vorbesitzer benutzte Rolle verfügt über eine überraschend gut laufende Bremse, leider ist die Schnurverlegung bei älteren kleinen Röllchen nicht so super wie bei den größeren alten Match-Shimanos (GT/GTM ... zähle ich dazu). Und so ging mancher Pendelwurf vor die Füße. Mit minimal mehr Schwung (weicher Überkopfwurf) fliegt die benutzte 2,5g-Olivette schon beeindruckend weit und ich muß „zu meiner Angelstelle zurückkurbeln”.

Einen Eisvogel bekam ich heute nicht zu Gesicht, dafür eine beeindruckende Staren-Armee.
Seltsam, daß heute ausschließlich Plötz bissen oder sich landen ließen.
Ich freu mich schon auf morgen, da sollte sich erneut ein Angel-Zeitfenster freimachen lassen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zur Plötzen-Armee, @geomas (und auch allen anderen noch Petri, war da letztlich etwas nachlässig). @Professor Tinca: Toller kleiner Besucher, mich hätte der definitiv zu sehr vom Angeln abgelenkt.



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn nichts geht, wüsste ich es mindestens.



Das dachte ich vorhin auch und bin dann doch nochmal zum Bach. Erst an eine andere Stelle, da gabs einen ca. 15er Döbel auf Grashüpfer an der freien Leine, dann nochmal zu der Stelle von gestern. Was soll ich sagen: Das Wasserschifffahrtsamt liest hier offenbar mit und war so großzügig, mir heute das ganze Treibgut nochmal rauszuholen.  War nur noch ein ganz bisschen drin und davor hab ich Madenbündel/Dendro/Mais/Curry-Tulip am langen Vorfach präsentiert. Nur gebissen hat heute nichts.
Mag sein, dass die Fische vom Baggern aufgeschreckt noch in der Unterführung saßen. Nichtmal einen Hasel hab ich gesehen, dafür schoss wieder ein Eisvogel durch die Lüfte. Der scheint Auf der einen Kanalseite zu leben und auf der anderen zu jagen.


----------



## Jason

@Professor Tinca , @Tobias85 , @geomas , @Racklinger , @Captain_H00k 
An euch ein herzliches Petri Heil. Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen. Ansonsten, "Sorry". 
@Andal Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß und Erfolg für Morgen mit dem eingelegten Käse. Bin mal gespannt, was du berichtest. Und besten Dank an Georg für die Spätschichtlektüre. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die vom Vorbesitzer benutzte Rolle verfügt über eine überraschend gut laufende Bremse, leider ist die Schnurverlegung bei älteren kleinen Röllchen nicht so super wie bei den größeren alten Match-Shimanos (GT/GTM ... zähle ich dazu). Und so ging mancher Pendelwurf vor die Füße.


die Schnurverlegung finde ich jetzt nicht soo schlecht
die SGT 2000X war meine allererste Neu gekaufte Shimano Rolle, war und bin immer noch begeistert von dem Ding, dat Teil hat mich wie auch immer geprägt und seit dem sind so ein paar Shimanos dazu gekommen


----------



## Trotta

Zeigst du mir deins, zeig ich dir meins: Eine Carbomatic GTM 3000x mit original DAM Magic Flex, die bei Berührung vermutlich zu Staub zerfallen dürfte.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,


war gestern kurz unterwegs. Am Vereinsteich lief es bescheiden. Eine handvoll Wiessfische.

Am anderen teich lief es besser, aber leider kam ich nur rund 10 Min. zum angeln. In der kurzen Zeit konnte ich einen schönen Karpfen auf feinem Gerät fangen. Einen anderen habe ich leider verloren, da er sich den einzigsten Ast im Teich gesucht hat. 
Ja, ich habe in dem Teich eine gute karpfendichte


----------



## nostradamus

Hallo 
eine Frage in die Runde: Welche Montage nehmt ihr, wenn ihr ein kurzes Vorfach fischt? 

Ich habe mir mal fertige Vorfächer mit einem Boiliestift gekauft und das Vorfach ist leider nur 15 cm lang. 
Ich muss leider zugeben, dass man älter wird und entsprechend eine Brille benötigt wenn man alles selber binden möchte.... 

danke
mario


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Das "Problem" hast du maximal bei einer sehr kleinen Multi, ohne Schnurführung, aber sicher nicht bei einer mittleren Abu Ambassadeur, mit ihrer sehr gleichmäßigen Verlegung und der verhältnismäßig breiten Spule. Deswegen gelten diese Abus auch als so verlässlich.



Nöö - so ist das leider nicht.
Ein kräftiger Bursche, mit dieser Rute und 100gr am Ende, bringt 0,20er Fireline entweder zu einschneiden oder zum reissen.
Wenn ich es drauf anlege, schaffe ich das bei jedem Wurf...


----------



## Thomas.

ich nehme die 12er gerne bei einer ganz normalen Durchlauf Montage auf Grund, es gibt sie auch in länger


----------



## Racklinger

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo
> eine Frage in die Runde: Welche Montage nehmt ihr, wenn ihr ein kurzes Vorfach fischt?
> 
> Ich habe mir mal fertige Vorfächer mit einem Boiliestift gekauft und das Vorfach ist leider nur 15 cm lang.
> Ich muss leider zugeben, dass man älter wird und entsprechend eine Brille benötigt wenn man alles selber binden möchte....
> 
> danke
> mario


Die sind fürs Method-Fischen ausgelegt, kann aber auch jede andere Selbsthak-Montage verwendet werden (zb. Helicopter-Rig).
Fürs normale Feedern meistens zu kurz.


----------



## Kochtopf

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo
> eine Frage in die Runde: Welche Montage nehmt ihr, wenn ihr ein kurzes Vorfach fischt?
> 
> Ich habe mir mal fertige Vorfächer mit einem Boiliestift gekauft und das Vorfach ist leider nur 15 cm lang.
> Ich muss leider zugeben, dass man älter wird und entsprechend eine Brille benötigt wenn man alles selber binden möchte....
> 
> danke
> mario


Das müssten Methodfeedervorfächer sein wenn mi h nicht alles täuscht


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,

ich bin deprimiert . Jetzt wollte ich die neue Rolle bespulen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass unter Last die Spule im unteren Bereich schleift... Es scheint definitiv an der Spule zu liegen, wenn ich einer 2.5 von der 2000er drauf mache läuft alles super. Kann man da noch irgendwas einstellen? Ein bisschen rumdrücken habe ich schon versucht ändert aber nix. Je nach dem wie man sie drauf klickt ist das Schleifen intensiver oder weniger.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine passende 3000er Spule zu einem fairen Preis über ?(per Unterhaltung) oder eine Quelle wo man diese bekommt in tadelloser Qualität?. Bald gebe ich es auf mit den 3000er GT/GTM scheint nicht mein Karma zu sein eine solche Rolle zu fischen. Habe schon mit einer aus UK geliebäugelt in sogenannter "mint condition" aber bei meinen Glück ist das dann auch Schrott. wenn das so weiter geht hau ich überall Korum Axis dran, damit bin ich gerade sehr zufrieden... (Frustkauf)


----------



## nostradamus

Hi
danke! 
Ja, die sind fürs Methode Feedern, aber das habe ich überlesen. Muss glaube auch im Angelgeschäft meine Brille mitnehmen und aufsetzen 

Muss mir was einfallen lassen bzgl. der Montage.  Bei mir am Teich war es den Karpfen echt egall, aber in anderen Gewässern wird es schwieriger ...


----------



## Skott

Trotta schrieb:


> Zeigst du mir deins, zeig ich dir meins: Eine Carbomatic GTM 3000x mit original DAM Magic Flex, die bei Berührung vermutlich zu Staub zerfallen dürfte.
> Anhang anzeigen 355296


Weil du mir deine Rolle zeigst, zeige ich dir meine..., müsste so aus der Erinnerung heraus von 1995-1998 angeschafft worden sein.
Hat ganz wenig getan und schnurrt wie am 1. Tag...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edit:  @skyduck  , sorry Dirk, habe erst jetzt deinen Beitrag oben gesehen, ich wolllte mit der Vorstellung meiner Rolle nur spaßig auf Trotta's Spruch antworten...


----------



## nostradamus

Hi
Die Rolle habe ich auch noch irgendwo liegen.


----------



## skyduck

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> danke!
> Ja, die sind fürs Methode Feedern, aber das habe ich überlesen. Muss glaube auch im Angelgeschäft meine Brille mitnehmen und aufsetzen
> 
> Muss mir was einfallen lassen bzgl. der Montage.  Bei mir am Teich war es den Karpfen echt egall, aber in anderen Gewässern wird es schwieriger ...



 Also wenn es dir darum geht ein Haar am normalen langen Vorfach zu haben, gibt es da sehr gute fertige von Korum und Guru teilweise auch mit Quickstopp aber auch von adneren Marken gibt es das, man muss halt etwas suchen...
Wenn es um normale Vorfächer geht kann man ja im Prinzip alles nehmen je nach Gegebenheit und Köder. Ich bevorzuge eher größere Haken ab 10 von Owner mit nicht zu dünnen Vorfächern, erstens um nicht jede kleine Mini-Grundel zu haken und auch mal 2 bis 3 Maiskörner zu ködern, zweitens da  ich in der Ruhr sowohl Strömung wie Steine wie auch mal Barben habe.


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Weil du mir deine Rolle zeigst, zeige ich dir meine..., müsste so aus der Erinnerung heraus von 1995-1998 angeschafft worden sein.
> Hat ganz wenig getan und schnurrt wie am 1. Tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355306
> 
> 
> Edit:  @skyduck  , sorry Dirk, habe erst jetzt deinen Beitrag oben gesehen, ich wolllte mit der Vorstellung meiner Rolle nur spaßig auf Trotta's Spruch antworten...


Ja habe es schon verstanden.. Gehe jetzt in meine Angel-Garage und weine erstmal ne Runde...    Umgeben von den Fragmenten meiner nicht funktionierenden Rollen...


----------



## Hecht100+

@skyduck Damit man dir helfen kann, wann schleift die Spule, immer oder nur an bestimmten Stellen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Und kannst du mal ein Foto deiner Spule einstellen, es gibt leider so viele Modelle.


----------



## Tricast

Kann es sein das die Achse einen leichten Schlag hat?


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Ja habe es schon verstanden.. Gehe jetzt in meine Angel-Garage und weine erstmal ne Runde...    Umgeben von den Fragmenten meiner nicht funktionierenden Rollen...


Genau das lag nicht in meiner Absicht, Dirk!  Sind die Spulengrößen von der GT 2000 und der GT 3000 denn identisch?


----------



## Andal

Sooo... geangelt, gefrühstück und eine Runde geruht... Bericht vom Barbenfischen folgt etwas später.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin deprimiert . Jetzt wollte ich die neue Rolle bespulen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass unter Last die Spule im unteren Bereich schleift... Es scheint definitiv an der Spule zu liegen, wenn ich einer 2.5 von der 2000er drauf mache läuft alles super. Kann man da noch irgendwas einstellen? Ein bisschen rumdrücken habe ich schon versucht ändert aber nix. Je nach dem wie man sie drauf klickt ist das Schleifen intensiver oder weniger.
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand eine passende 3000er Spule zu einem fairen Preis über ?(per Unterhaltung) oder eine Quelle wo man diese bekommt in tadelloser Qualität?. Bald gebe ich es auf mit den 3000er GT/GTM scheint nicht mein Karma zu sein eine solche Rolle zu fischen. Habe schon mit einer aus UK geliebäugelt in sogenannter "mint condition" aber bei meinen Glück ist das dann auch Schrott. wenn das so weiter geht hau ich überall Korum Axis dran, damit bin ich gerade sehr zufrieden... (Frustkauf)


Haar genau diese Probleme hatte ich mit exakt dem gleichen Typ auch. Funkelnagelneu aus dem Laden. Sie lief wie ein Glöckerl, so rein. Bis etwas Zug auf die Rolle kam, dann wandelte sich der Klang in Richtung Kaffeemühle. Zuerst dachte ich, es läuft sich ein. Aber gar nix lief sich ein!

Hab sie dann jahrelang im Schrank inhaftiert und am Ende verscheuert.


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @skyduck Damit man dir helfen kann, wann schleift die Spule, immer oder nur an bestimmten Stellen.



Also sie schleift immer nur auf der tiefsten Position, wie gesagt die von der 2000er passt auch und funktioniert aber einwandfrei. 








Skott schrieb:


> Genau das lag nicht in meiner Absicht, Dirk!  Sind die Spulengrößen von der GT 2000 und der GT 3000 denn identisch?


Alles gut, eine Shimano bringt mich nicht zum Weinen  . Die Spulen passen beide aber die 3000er ist natürlich deutlich größer. D.h. ich kann jetzt mit der 2000er Spule fischen aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, dann hätte ich auch noch eine 2000er Rolle kaufen können.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Hab sie dann jahrelang im Schrank inhaftiert und am Ende verscheuert.



Kennt ihr die Theorie, dass es eigentlich nur eine handvoll Mon Cherie-Packungen auf der Welt gibt und die einfach immer hin und her verschenkt werden, weil sie niemand mag? Ich frage mich, ob das bei diesen Rollen vielleicht genauso aussieht und eine von @skyduck 's Rollen mal in @Andal 's Besitz war


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn sie nur in der untersten Position schleift einfach mal eine kleine Unterlegscheibe auf die Achse stecken. Und dann auf das Wickelbild achten. Dann kann schon eine 0,2 mm Scheibe reichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Also sie schleift immer nur auf der tiefsten Position




Ich würde Schleifpapier auf dem Tisch ausbreiten und die Spule einfach mit kreisenden Bewegungen einen halben Millimeter kürzer machen.

Edit: Ach schleift wohl an der Seite. Dann eben davon etwas abschleifen falls ersteres nix bringt..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn sie nur in der untersten Position schleift einfach mal eine kleine Unterlegscheibe auf die Achse stecken. Und dann auf das Wickelbild achten. Dann kann schon eine 0,2 mm Scheibe reichen.



Geht nicht.
Ist ne Heckbremser glaub ich.


----------



## Hecht100+

Trotz Heckbremser erhöhe ich so die Spule, liegt doch auf dem Knarrad.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht auf so 'nem durch die Achse gesteckten Querbolzen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Und wenn kein Knarrad vorhanden, zwei Gummischläuchlein auf die Zapfen der Spulenmitnahme, erhöht auch etwas.

Edit: Das ist der durch die Achse gesteckte Querbolzen.


----------



## skyduck

Das sind doch schon mal ein paar gute Tips. Sobald ich gleich mit der Arbeit fertig bin werde ich das mal in der Garage testen... Vielen Dank erstmal, ich berichte ob es was gebracht hat!!!


----------



## Andal

# Berischt

Also ein paar Dinge vorweg.

04:30 Uhr ist bei aller Menge starken Kaffees absolut nicht meine Zeit. Aber es war mit dem Kollegen so ausgemacht, so quält man sich auch. Zum Glück, also dem meinen, habe ich die beiden Ruten schon am Vortag montiert. In the breaking dawn, mit nur einem wachen Auge hätte das sicher in einem Kataklysmus geendet.

Bilder gibt es keine, denn irgendwie haben wir es beide hinbekommen, das Fotographieren ganz zu vergessen, oder es wurden Bilder, bei denen jeder sofort sieht, wo wir am Schicksalsstrom der Deutschen ansaßen. Das wollen wir aber beide tunlichst vermeiden. Wobei es auch nichts wirklich Spektakuläres abzulichten gab, aber dazu später mehr.

Um kurz nach Fünf war Jan dann da und wir packten mein Gerödel in seinen Wagen. Jan ist ein Morgenmensch, deutlich älter, denn ich und sehr modern aufgestellt, was das Fischen angeht. Ying und Yang waren also in idealem Maße vorhanden. Wir brausten so denn los, überquerten den Rhein und nahmen unseren gewählten Platz ein. Zum ersten Mal seit 2007 erlebte ich diesen Ort frei von anderen Anglern und das blieb auch bis zu unserer Abreise so – bemerkenswert!

Etwa 10 m vor dem Fuss der Steinpackung schien mir gut zu sein. Dort ist schon ordentlich Strömung, die sich ein paar Meter stromab teilt und in einen ruhigeren Bereich abzweigt. Da sollte sich natürliche Beute sammeln und dementsprechend auch Fisch, Zielfisch anziehen. Wenn nicht, kann man von dort auch problemlos nach rechts werfen und den Plan B, mit dem Käse, ausprobieren.

Aber zuerst die Maden am Clip. Kurzfristig habe ich noch so ein Ringlein am Rig montiert, in welches man einen PVA Strumpf mit Maden einhängen kann. Ganz ohne Morgengaben wollte ich das Rig dann doch nicht auf die Mission entlassen. Wie schon geschrieben, ein 4 oz. Grippa Blei, ein knapp 60 cm Monovorfach und daran einen 8er Verena Haken (Mika Prod.) und den besagten mittleren Madenring, mit 8 – 10 frischen, ungewürzten Krabblern. Leider waren auch die Grundeln schon wach und so nach etwa 10 min. war der Ring leergefressen. Jan fischte links von mir, aber mit Pellets am Haar und im PVA.

So nach einen dreiviertel Stunde, es tagte langsam, merkten auch unsere Zielfische, dass es hier etwas zu erben gab, wenn man sich beeilte. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, am Ende konnten wir 9 Barben fassen. Allerdings keine größer, als 45 cm. Und meine Madenbestände schwanden. Unglaublich, wie schnell so 1 Ltr. Verbraucht ist!

Ich stellte dann auf Käsewürfel von etwa 1,5 cm Kantenlänge um und verzichtete auf eine Beifütterung. Das alles etwas weiter rechts, wo es ruhiger war. Die Grundeln scheinen Käse nicht so zu schätzen und ließen meine Köder weitestgehend in Frieden. Nicht so ein schöner goldener Brassen, der haarscharf die 50 cm schrammte.

Dann war es auch so hell und grell, die Sonne schien voll aufs Wasser, dass gar nichts mehr ging. Entweder war da unten jetzt alles so voller Grundeln, oder die Nachtschicht der besseren Weissfische endgültig zu Ende. Wir packten ein und trollten uns, nicht zu vergessen, dass wir unser Wiederkommen, mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung, dem Strome ankündigten.



Fazit: Ein herrlicher Morgen am Rhein, bei dem die Pläne aufgingen, wenn auch nicht so ganz in den Stückmaßen, wie angedacht. Aber daran kann man ja arbeiten!

Zu Hause gab es dann heissen Tee, frische Semmerl mit Camembert und genau die Mütze Schlaf, die ich frühmorgens so entbehrt habe.



...und die Woche wollen wir es Abends noch auf die Rapfen versuchen!


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Theorie, dass es eigentlich nur eine handvoll Mon Cherie-Packungen auf der Welt gibt und die einfach immer hin und her verschenkt werden, weil sie niemand mag? Ich frage mich, ob das bei diesen Rollen vielleicht genauso aussieht und eine von @skyduck 's Rollen mal in @Andal 's Besitz war


Deine Theorie hat sogar ein literarisches Vorblld: "Die Geschenkbonnboniere des Staates Israel" von Epharim Kishon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum Barbenfang @Andal .


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum Barbenfang @Andal .


Petri Dank!


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Also sie schleift immer nur auf der tiefsten Position, wie gesagt die von der 2000er passt auch und funktioniert aber einwandfrei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355307
> 
> 
> 
> Alles gut, eine Shimano bringt mich nicht zum Weinen  . Die Spulen passen beide aber die 3000er ist natürlich deutlich größer. D.h. ich kann jetzt mit der 2000er Spule fischen aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, dann hätte ich auch noch eine 2000er Rolle kaufen können.



Hallo Dirk,

ich würde dir so gerne helfen, du hast so viel Pech mit Rollen gehabt in letzter Zeit und dann auch noch die Bruchrute.... 

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich habe da so ein bißchen das Gefühl, dass da vielleicht Dinge verpaart wurden, die nicht zusammen gehören...
Ich verstehe auch nicht, was da schleift oder wo es schleifen soll?
Das sieht auf deinem Foto ein wenig eng aus..., bei mir ist nach unten (zum Rotorträger) ca. 2.5mm Luft in der tiefsten Position der Spule. In dieser unteren Position haben die seitlichen Rotorarme auch etwa 2-3mm Abstand zum unteren Spulenrand der ja eine leichte Wulst hat....
Ich weiß, dass meine Rolle und die Spulen original sind, da ich Erstbesitzer bin.
Es ist eine Aero GT3000 Shimano XT-7 mit 3 Ball Bearings...



@Hecht100+   eine Unterlegscheibe funktioniert hier nicht, sonst ist der Querstift (Spulenmitnehmer) blockiert und damit wirkungslos.



Die Originalspulen, äußerlich gleich, nur unterschiedlich starke Kerne...
	

		
			
		

		
	









Meine Spulen heißen Aero R 3 und R3.5 passend zum 3000er Rollenkörper. Warum steht bei dir etwas anderes 5 - 7 ?

Das einzig ungewöhnliche bei meiner Rolle ist, das die Spulenachse ein Spiel hat, nicht zirkulär, sondern in Längsrichtung kann man sie ca. 2mm auf und ab bewegen.
Das war aber von Anfang an und hat vermutlich auch irgend einen Sinn...


----------



## Skott

@ Andal :  Petri zu den Barben und Danke für das Mitnehmen auf deinen morgentlichen Fischzug!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Barben-Petri, @Andal. Deine Planungen dem Madenring hat mich motiviert, es auch mal wieder damit zu probieren. Also an die Weser und angeln. Es dauert allerdings deutlich länger, den Madenring zu bestücken, als die Grundeln benötigen, um sie wieder abzufressen. Nach dem dritten Versuch habe ich aufgegeben ne bin auf Boilie umgestiegen.
Auch auf die Feederrute gibt es ein Niss nach dem anderen. 12 Grundeln habe ich bereits gefangen. Köder? Egal, die beißen auf alles. Selbst Mais und Fakeboilies in rot sind gefragt. Ich hoffe jetzt auf die Semmering. Vielleicht beißen dann auch richtige Fische.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Die Spulen passen beide aber die 3000er ist natürlich deutlich größer. D.h. ich kann jetzt mit der 2000er Spule fischen aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, dann hätte ich auch noch eine 2000er Rolle kaufen können


   bin gerade leicht verwirrt die Maße der Spulen müssten doch bis auf den Kern identisch sein?
ich habe gerade bei mir noch mal nachgeschaut, die Spulen einer Aero 5010 und die einer Aero 3000 lassen sich auch ohne Probleme untereinander tauschen


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Meine Spulen heißen Aero R 3 und R3.5 passend zum 3000er Rollenkörper. Warum steht bei dir etwas anderes 5 - 7 ?


5-7,5 steht auf der 5010  r 3,5 auf der 3000


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Barben-Petri, @Andal. Deine Planungen dem Madenring hat mich motiviert, es auch mal wieder damit zu probieren. Also an die Weser und angeln. Es dauert allerdings deutlich länger, den Madenring zu bestücken, als die Grundeln benötigen, um sie wieder abzufressen. Nach dem dritten Versuch habe ich aufgegeben ne bin auf Boilie umgestiegen.
> Auch auf die Feederrute gibt es ein Niss nach dem anderen. 12 Grundeln habe ich bereits gefangen. Köder? Egal, die beißen auf alles. Selbst Mais und Fakeboilies in rot sind gefragt. Ich hoffe jetzt auf die Semmering. Vielleicht beißen dann auch richtige Fische.


Mit und gegen die Grundeln hilft eigentlich nur eine Medizin. Köder, so groß und hart, dass sie die nicht gleich zu fassen kriegen, aber halt noch so klein, dass unsere Zielfische damit klar kommen. Recht gut bewährt haben sich die steinharten Mini-Boilies von MS-Range an Haarmontagen. Mit weichen Standardköder zu hoffen, ist eine sehr brotlose, aber grundelreiche Kunst.

Die Grundeln sind einfach mal da, wobei sie ja keiner gefragt hat, ob sie da sein wollen. Da muss man halt um sie herumfischen und sich was einfallen lassen. Dafür haben wir ja unter den Wirbeltieren den leistungsfähigsten Bregen. 

Wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber isso!


----------



## Andal

Skott schrieb:


> @ Andal :  Petri zu den Barben und Danke für das Mitnehmen auf deinen morgentlichen Fischzug!


Wobei ich ja immer noch am Grübeln bin, warum sie beispielsweise in kleinen Flüssen, wie der Rur (die ohne "h"!) so phantastisch abwachsen und im Rhein vergleichsweise kleiner bleiben. In der Rur liegt der Schnitt bei deutlich über 60 cm und am Rhein sind mir Fänge in diesen Größen eher fremd. Dafür ist am Rhein dann wieder der Tagesfang zahlreicher, wenn man es gezielt drauf anlegt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch wenn wir hier nicht politisch werden wollen: Ich bin der Meinung, an der Grundelplage ist FJS mit seinem RMDK schuld!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir hier nicht politisch werden wollen: Ich bin der Meinung, an der Grundelplage ist FJS mit seinem RMK schuld!


Ganz meiner Meinung. Aber das Kind liegt nun mal im Brunnen und der FJS ist auch dod.


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> bin gerade leicht verwirrt die Maße der Spulen müssten doch bis auf den Kern identisch sein?
> ich habe gerade bei mir noch mal nachgeschaut, die Spulen einer Aero 5010 und die einer Aero 3000 lassen sich auch ohne Probleme untereinander tauschen


kann eigentlich nicht sein, also hier ist eine 3000er Spule daneben die 4000er , die 2000er ist noch kleiner... daneben die Rollenkörper GT 3010 und GT 4000. da passt die 4000er nicht mal annähernd auf die 3000er Rolle




Skott schrieb:


> Meine Spulen heißen Aero R 3 und R3.5 passend zum 3000er Rollenkörper. Warum steht bei dir etwas anderes 5 - 7 ?
> 
> Das einzig ungewöhnliche bei meiner Rolle ist, das die Spulenachse ein Spiel hat, nicht zirkulär, sondern in Längsrichtung kann man sie ca. 2mm auf und ab bewegen.
> Das war aber von Anfang an und hat vermutlich auch irgend einen Sinn...



Das mit dem spiel ist normal, das haben alle meine Shimanos. Das mit der Bezeichnung verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, aber ich glaube es gibt immer 3 Spulen und eine ist irgendwie anders bezeichnet. Vielleicht leigt es aber auch am Unterschied der 10er und 0er Serien, ich weiß es einfach nicht...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein Fisch... ein richtiger Fisch, gefangen auf Brotflocke im Grundelbecken Weser.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meine erste Grundel auf Brotflocke...


----------



## Andal

In Sachen Rapfen haben wir uns auch eine "taktische Maßnahme" einfallen lassen. Dazu dann aber mehr, an passender Stelle, wie und ob das funktioniert hat.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Grundelnot (es dürften inzwischen so 20 gewesen sein) macht erfinderisch!


----------



## Trotta

skyduck schrieb:


> kann eigentlich nicht sein, also hier ist eine 3000er Spule daneben die 4000er , die 2000er ist noch kleiner... daneben die Rollenkörper GT 3010 und GT 4000. da passt die 4000er nicht mal annähernd auf die 3000er Rolle
> Das mit dem spiel ist normal, das haben alle meine Shimanos. Das mit der Bezeichnung verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, aber ich glaube es gibt immer 3 Spulen und eine ist irgendwie anders bezeichnet. Vielleicht leigt es aber auch am Unterschied der 10er und 0er Serien, ich weiß es einfach nicht...


Falls die Nut in der Spule ausgeschlagen ist, vielleicht einfach mit 2K Kleber auffüllen und um 90° versetzt vorsichtig einen neue einbohren? Handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt, das ich nicht hätte... Bei der Carbomatic ist die bereits ab Werk vorhanden.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> In Sachen Rapfen haben wir uns auch eine "taktische Maßnahme" einfallen lassen. Dazu dann aber mehr, an passender Stelle, wie und ob das funktioniert hat.







__





						Rapfen im Tandem
					

Zusammen mit einem Angelkollegen habe ich heute ein Idee entwickelt, die wir noch diese Woche ins Werk setzen wollen.  Der Rapfen raubt ja bekanntermaßen in Gruppen, Schulen, kleinen Schwärmen auf seine Beute, die ebenfalls nicht alleine auf der Spur ist.  Wenn man nun im Tandem, oder zu noch...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> *kann eigentlich nicht sein,* also hier ist eine 3000er Spule daneben die 4000er , die 2000er ist noch kleiner... daneben die Rollenkörper GT 3010 und GT 4000. da passt die 4000er nicht mal annähernd auf die 3000er Rolle


Rolle 1,2,3 sind völlig verschiedene(Serie) 3000er von Shimano, die 4te ist eine 5010 (5000er) mit einer 3000er Spule, bei den 4 Rollen lassen sich alle Spulen untereinander tauschen. Die Spule im roten Kreis ist von einer 6010-8010 und viel größer.


diese Rolle ist eine 2000er wo auch die daneben liegende 3000er drauf passt, nicht aber auf den Modellen oben, die 2500er Spule passt leider nicht auf der 2000er Rolle


puh, jetzt kann ich wieder alles einräumen


kannst du mir vielleicht den Durchmesser der 3010 und der 4000er sagen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bockwurst am Haar funzt! Ein schöner Barsch kam auf ein Würstchen .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hey, wir sind ja gar keine Ehrenbordies mehr! Danke dafür, geschätztes AB-Team! Freiheit, Gleichheit, Anglerbrüderlichkeit!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hey, wir sind ja gar keine Ehrenbordies mehr! Danke dafür, geschätztes AB-Team! Freiheit, Gleichheit, Anglerbrüderlichkeit!


Volle Zustimmung - besser ist das!


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> kannst du mir vielleicht den Durchmesser der 3010 und der 4000er sagen



die GT 4000 Spulendurchmesser innen ca. 5,5
die GT 3010 Spulendurchmesser innen ca. 4,7

ja irgendwie ist da ein totales Chaos drinne...


----------



## skyduck

Trotta schrieb:


> Falls die Nut in der Spule ausgeschlagen ist, vielleicht einfach mit 2K Kleber auffüllen und um 90° versetzt vorsichtig einen neue einbohren? Handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt, das ich nicht hätte... Bei der Carbomatic ist die bereits ab Werk vorhanden.
> Anhang anzeigen 355330



ja ich glaube da liegt auch das Problem. Ich habe die Spule jetzt eh zu Tode gedoktert ohne nennenswerte Verbesserung insofern geht sie jetzt eh den Weg allen irdischen und ich muß dann wohl erstmal die 2000er Spule nehmen.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bockwurst am Haar funzt! Ein schöner Barsch kam auf ein Würstchen .
> Anhang anzeigen 355341


Petri zu dem schönen Fisch, Wurst muss ich auch irgendwann mal testen....

Auch @Andal ein dickes Petri, du fängst wenigstens Barben, die sind mir an der Ruhr bisher verwehrt geblieben obwohl ja hier große drinsitzen sollen.

Petri natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger...


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> die GT 4000 Spulendurchmesser innen ca. 5,5
> die GT 3010 Spulendurchmesser innen ca. 4,7
> 
> ja irgendwie ist da ein totales Chaos drinne...



ich Tipp mal das die Größenangaben der 3010-8010 für Verwiegung sorgen, auf deiner 4000er müsste sogar die Spule der 8010 passen, habe hier nur ein Maßband, schaue morgen mal nach.

zum Thema E-Spulen(Shimano), sind* heute *einige in der Bucht zu hohen preisen wie ich finde reingekommen, habe das Gefühl das manche Leute Gedanken oder den Ükel lesen


----------



## kuttenkarl

Frage an die große Runde.
Wie sollte die perfekte Friedfischrute aussehen?
Länge
Wurfgewicht
Aktion
Griffmaterial
Rollenhalter
Ringe
2-teilig oder 3-teilig

Es geht dabei um einen Selbstaufbau, nichts von der Stange. Also sind die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten sehr groß (10 Antworten 11 Meinungen)

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas.

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wie sollte die perfekte Friedfischrute aussehen?



die gibt es doch schon seit fast 30 Jahren


----------



## skyduck

# Frustkauf Shimano

So habe jetzt beim Stöbern die SHIMANO Sahara 3000SS HG DH RD entdeckt und für 35 € pro Stück (ehemals über 80 bei AD) die letzten zwei gesichert.
Kampfhebel, Doppelkurbel, Heckbremse. Mal gucken wie die sich im direkten Vergleich zu den alten Rollen schlagen. Farbe ist mit Schwarz, Silber, Gold eher aufdringlich aber es gibt deutlich schlimmere.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Dankeschön und kräftiges Petri, lieber @Andal für den detaillierten Bericht und zu den Barben plus „Beifang”.

@Wuemmehunter - logo, auch Dir ein kräftiges Petri heil zu Deinen Exoten-Köder-Fängen. Deine Experimente verfolge sicher nicht nur ich mit größtem Interesse. Ne Bocki kommt mir aber nicht an den Haken; Mini-Salamis und Kleinst-Cabanossi habe ich (erfolglos) schon probiert. Ist mit Sicherheit nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis es auch damit mal klappt.

@nostradamus - Petri heil zu den „Weißfischen” und dem Karpfen.

@skyduck - ach Dirk, Du bist aber auch vom Pech verfolgt, was die Rollen angeht. Tut mir echt leid. Hoffentlich findet sich ne Lösung.
Ich habe jetzt im Moment gerade den Überblick über meine 3000er Shimanos und die entsprechenden Spulen verloren. 
Also passen sollten eigentlich die Aero MS-3 (flache Spule), die Aero S-6 und Aero S-6,5 (ohne Gewähr). Falls ich Dir irgendwie helfen kann gib bitte Zeichen.


----------



## Andal

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Frage an die große Runde.
> Wie sollte die perfekte Friedfischrute aussehen?
> Länge
> Wurfgewicht
> Aktion
> Griffmaterial
> Rollenhalter
> Ringe
> 2-teilig oder 3-teilig
> 
> Es geht dabei um einen Selbstaufbau, nichts von der Stange. Also sind die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten sehr groß (10 Antworten 11 Meinungen)
> 
> Gruß Gerd


10 bis 12 ft. ganz abhängig vom Gewässer. Wobei die 10 ft. deutlich universeller ist.
bis 30 gr.
schnell, aber parabolisch
ganz nach Geschmack, wobei echter AAA+ Kork immer noch am besten aussieht
Schieberollenhalter. Alt, aber bewährt
min. 8+1
2-teilig

Jedenfalls nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> # Frustkauf Shimano
> 
> So habe jetzt beim Stöbern die SHIMANO Sahara 3000SS HG DH RD entdeckt und für 35 € pro Stück (ehemals über 80 bei AD) die letzten zwei gesichert.
> Kampfhebel, Doppelkurbel, Heckbremse. Mal gucken wie die sich im direkten Vergleich zu den alten Rollen schlagen. Farbe ist mit Schwarz, Silber, Gold eher aufdringlich aber es gibt deutlich schlimmere.



ich bin mit den Sahars zufrieden und für das Geld hätte ich auch noch eine genommen, ich fische sie an 2 Pickern und an einer Match 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 nicht so schön wie die alten schwarzen, aber sonst Top


----------



## geomas

Heute kam ne neue alte Shimano Rolle - eher ein Röllchen.
Es ist ne Biomaster 1010 II, die bekommt später noch Maxima Chameleon in 2,5lb Stärke und wird an einer der weicheren Winklepicker-Ruten eingesetzt werden.

War heute gleich 2x am Fluß nebenan. Vormittags gab es an diesem Sommertag neben einem leichten Sonnenbrand (Arme und Nacken) einige Plötz auf den restlichen Bonduelle Dosenmais. Das Pendelwurf-Problem mit der alten Shimano SGT1000x trat erneut auf. War aber kein Weltuntergang. Die Schnur läuft von den Röllchen mit sehr kleinen Spulen einfach nicht ganz so locker ab wie von etwas größeren Spulen. Insbesondere, wenn die Schnurverlegung bei etwas moderneren Rollen evtl. noch besser ist.
Beim Werfen mit etwas mehr Schwung lief es prima beim Werfen.
Die feine Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker hat mir wieder viel Freude bereitet. Für das Fischen auf kurze Distanz ne Traumrute.

Heute Abend war ich an einer anderen Stelle und hatte nicht nur ne frische Dose Mais aufgerissen, sondern auch gleich noch ne andere Rute gewählt. Aus einer Laune heraus pickte ich mir die Shakespeare Sigma Wand aus dem Rutenwald. Es hat gebissen „wie Sau” heute Abend - wirklich ein Fisch nach dem anderen.
Auch die Größe war besser als am Vormittag, auch wenn kein Plötz deutlich mehr als 25cm hatte. Auch die Shakespeare Wand ist ein Freudenspender ester Güte. Der Griff ist häßlich und es fehlt ihr an der „Verbindlichkeit” der besseren Ruten, aber dennoch mag ich die Rute mehr und mehr.
Im www konnte ich leider gar keine handfesten Infos zu dieser „Wand”  finden - evtl. schreibe ich mal den ehemaligen Shakespeare-Produkmanager an.

Ach ja - als Rolle hatte ich wieder die stark eiernde 4010 GTM montiert und bei der Angelei fällt dies gar nicht auf. Heute Vormittag hatte ich verschiedene Haken probiert und viel zu viele Aussteiger - heute Abend lief es mit einem 10er Fine Feeder bombig. Der billige Kaufland-Dosenmais ist (zumindest zum Angeln) sehr viel besser als der zuletzt benutzte Bonduelle-Goldmais (kleine 15g-Dosen im Dreierpack) geeignet, so mein Eindruck. Die Körner sind größer, etwas fester und das Gelb ist ein kräftiges, leuchtendes Gelb. Da paßte auch der 10er Haken perfekt.

Später am Abend kamen zu den Plötz noch Güstern hinzu. Seltsam, so gut beißt es hier selten.
Leider ist diese Angelstelle mit irgendwelchen scharfkantigen UW-Hindernissen versehen, das Vorfach wird schnell angeraspelt.


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> die gibt es doch schon seit fast 30 Jahren
> Anhang anzeigen 355360
> Anhang anzeigen 355361



Recht hat er, so muß eine Friedfischrute sein. Komplett Fuji Sic und Fuji Schieberinge.
Und wenn ich keine klassische Match möchte dann würde ich meinen Traum aufbauen einen 12 ft. Blank mit 1,5 Lbs von Armalite. Komponenten komplett Fuji Sic und Fuji Schieberollenhalter, AAA Korkgriff.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Ein Barbenpetri an @Andal . Der Altmeister hat zugeschlagen.

@Wuemmehunter Heute gehst du als Grundelkönig hervor. Petri zu deiner bunten Strecke.

@geomas Freut mich sehr, dass dir die Neuzeit-Wand von Shakespeare Spaß macht. Meine Wand hat auch so einen Griff. Der ist schon ein wenig Gewohnheitsbedürftig. Du hast einen Kontakte zum ehemaligen Shakespeare-Produktmanager? Gut zu wissen.

@skyduck Schade, dass du so in den Dreck gepackt hast. Aber so wie es aussieht, wird dir hier geholfen. Alles wird gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

...die ultimative Friedfischrute (für mein derzeitig beangeltes Gewässer) sieht so aus:
 - knapp unter 3m Länge, alles zwischen 9 und 10 Fuß Länge ist akzeptabel
 - 2-teilig
 - dünner und schneller Blank, aber weich und passend für 3lb Maxima mit entsprechend feineren Vorfächern
 - Vollkorkgriff mit Schieberollenhaltern
 - Bibberspitze fest eingespleißt und auf den vorderen 25-30cm mit einem nachleuchtenden Weiß versehen
 - gute Ringe

Einige Ruten sind von der Aktion her dicht, sehr dicht dran, aber absolut perfekt ist keine, auch nicht die Drennan Bomb-Rute oder die handgebaute 10ft „Winner”-Picker.


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @geomas Freut mich sehr, dass dir die Neuzeit-Wand von Shakespeare Spaß macht. Meine Wand hat auch so einen Griff. Der ist schon ein wenig Gewohnheitsbedürftig. Du hast einen Kontakte zum ehemaligen Shakespeare-Produktmanager? Gut zu wissen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke, Jason. 
Ich dachte, Deine Wand wäre älter (=Vollkorkgriff mit Schieberollenhaltern?). Richtig feines Angeln macht mit solchen Ruten unheimlich Spaß, auch ohne dicke Fische an der Strippe. Probiers doch mal.
Der frühere Shakespeare-Produktmanager ist jetzt in einer anderen Angelfirma in führender Position. 
Scheint ein äußerst freundlicher Typ zu sein. Ich kenne ihn nicht, würde aber nicht zögern, ihn zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ...die ultimative Friedfischrute (für mein derzeitig beangeltes Gewässer) sieht so aus:
> - knapp unter 3m Länge, alles zwischen 9 und 10 Fuß Länge ist akzeptabel
> - 2-teilig
> - dünner und schneller Blank, aber weich und passend für 3lb Maxima mit entsprechend feineren Vorfächern
> - Vollkorkgriff mit Schieberollenhaltern
> - Bibberspitze fest eingespleißt und auf den vorderen 25-30cm mit einem nachleuchtenden Weiß versehen
> - gute Ringe
> 
> Einige Ruten sind von der Aktion her dicht, sehr dicht dran, aber absolut perfekt ist keine, auch nicht die Drennan Bomb-Rute oder die handgebaute 10ft „Winner”-Picker.


Balance, sehr gute Sichtbarkeit der Spitzen und eben die Ringe sind, grad bei leichten Grundruten, das A&O.

Bei den Ringen sind vor allem Seaguides und die Pac Bay Minima die absoluten Favoriten. Bei Zitterspitzruten würde ich, wegen der Kleinheit, die Seaguide bevorzugen, sonst, an einer Avon, die Pac Bay, wegen der Leichtheit in Verbindung mit den etwas größeren Durchmessern - wenn man auch mal Laufposen in größeren Tiefen fischen will/muss.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Also guten Kork und Schieberinge alls Rollenhalter sollte die Rute haben. Der Rollenhalte überrascht mich, hätte eher auf die Wahl zwischen Kunststoff oder Metall getippt (Alps). 
Matchrute finde ich als Allroundrute zu spitzenbetont und filigran, wer begeht den Frevel und hängt an eine Mätche ein Grundblei oder einen kleinen Futterkorb .
Ringe bin ich bei Andal, muß nicht Fuji sein Seaguides Rsolution sind den Fuji Sic ebenbürtig. Die Minima sehen schon ziemlich Oldscool aus, also passen die auch.
Länge also zwischen 3-3,6m je nach Gewässer, da braucht man schon mal 3 Ruten in 3m, 3,35m und 3,6m (wer erklärt das unseren Frauen?).
Gute Sichtbarkeit der Spitzen hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Wie ist es mit der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau? 3m Blank, Spitzenring mit Gewinde, Zitterspitzen und Schwingspitze. Wäre jedenfalls sehr variabel.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tricast

Und jetzt kommt die schwierige Frage: Welcher Blank? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Matchrute finde ich als Allroundrute zu spitzenbetont und filigran, wer begeht den Frevel und hängt an eine Mätche ein Grundblei oder einen kleinen Futterkorb .


Ich. Aber ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken!

Perfekt wäre mE eine 12' Avon mit schraubrollenhalter (ich hasse diese bescheidenen Schieberinge), würde bei Beringung etc zu Fuji greifen, einfach weil ich keine Lust habe mich mit Alternativen auseinander zu setzen.

Insofern ist SJ fast perfekt, ich bereue es lediglich sie in 11' genommen zu haben. Die sind für die Steilufer meiner Hausstrecke eher das untere Ende der Fahnenstange


----------



## Thomas.

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Matchrute finde ich als Allroundrute zu spitzenbetont und filigran, wer begeht den Frevel und hängt an eine Mätche ein Grundblei oder einen kleinen Futterkorb .


es war doch von einer Friedfischrute die rede und nicht von einer Allroundrute, da sieht die Sache dann natürlich ganz anders aus und ist natürlich viel schwerer zu beantworten.


kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau? 3m Blank, Spitzenring mit Gewinde, Zitterspitzen und Schwingspitze. Wäre jedenfalls sehr variabel.


das sieht schon sehr gut aus.


Tricast schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt die schwierige Frage: Welcher Blank?


und das ist für mich die frage aller fragen gerade für mich, ich kann keinen Blank beschreiben egal ob schnell hart weich oder was wie auch immer, ich könnte es jemanden zeigen wenn der Zielfisch dranhängt und dat ding die biege macht bzw vom verhalten ab Anschlag bis zur Landung.


----------



## Thomas.

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Matchrute finde ich als Allroundrute zu spitzenbetont und filigran, wer begeht den Frevel und hängt an eine Mätche ein Grundblei oder einen kleinen Futterkorb .





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich. Aber ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken!


alles eine frage des Geldes, mit einer 300€ Matsch würde ich es nicht tun bei einer 50€ ich hätte damit auch kein Problem,


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> alles eine frage des Geldes, mit einer 300€ Matsch würde ich es nicht tun bei einer 50€ ich hätte damit auch kein Problem,


Auch bei ner 300 eur matche sehe ich da kein Problem, solange man das 150gr sargblei nicht rausochst wie ein Mutterschänder. Aber 5-6gr Zwickblei am Seitenarm... bevor ich bei posenverlust einpacken muss angle ich lieber so weiter


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Leider ist diese Angelstelle mit irgendwelchen scharfkantigen UW-Hindernissen versehen, das Vorfach wird schnell angeraspelt.



Muscheln?

Petri Heil zum Friedfischschwarm, lieber Georg!


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wie sollte die perfekte Friedfischrute aussehen?



Die perfekte allroundige Friedfischrute gibt es nicht.
Dagegen spricht schon dass sie allroundig sein soll. Es gibt für jede Facette des Friedfischangelns die perfekte Rute und man ist damit sicher besser dran als mit einer Allroudrute. Die kann alles ein bisschen aber nix richtig.
Ich bin für mehrere Rute - jede zu ihrem Zweck.

Das liegt etl. auch daran dass ich nie allroundig angle, sondern immer zielfischorientiert. Da will ich mit genau abgestimmtem Gerät angeln.
Wenn jemand "einfach so" angelt um "irgendwas" zu fangen, ist vermutlich so 'ne Allerweltspeitsche ausreichend.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die perfekte allroundige Friedfischrute gibt es nicht.
> Dagegen spricht schon dass sie allroundig sein soll. Es gibt für jede Facette des Friedfischangelns die perfekte Rute und man ist damit sicher besser dran als mit einer Allroudrute. Die kann alles ein bisschen aber nix richtig.
> Ich bin für mehrere Rute - jede zu ihrem Zweck.
> 
> Das liegt etl. auch daran dass ich nie allroundig angle, sondern immer zielfischorientiert. Da will ich mit genau abgestimmtem Gerät angeln.


Und wenn du nur eine Rute mitnehmen könntest auf eine einsame Insel mit pittoresken Seen und einem Teil des $Fluss_deiner_Wahl der zufällig darauf verläuft - welche würdest du mitnehmen?


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die perfekte allroundige Friedfischrute gibt es nicht.
> Dagegen spricht schon dass sie allroundig sein soll. Es gibt für jede Facette des Friedfischangelns die perfekte Rute und man ist damit sicher besser dran als mit einer Allroudrute. Die kann alles ein bisschen aber nix richtig.
> Ich bin für mehrere Rute - jede zu ihrem Zweck.


soo sehe ich es auch, wenn ich viel Geld für eine Handgefertigte Rute ausgeben würde, wäre es bei mir zb. eine Karpfenrute nach meinen Vorstellungen, wenn ich eine Allrounder möchte würde ich mir nee Spinn von 3m wg bis 35gr besorgen Gewindering drauf fertig


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muscheln?
> 
> Petri Heil zum Friedfischschwarm, lieber Georg!



Danke!
Vermutlich liegt da mit Seepocken bewachsener Müll.
Beim nächsten sehrsehr-Niedrigwasser sehe ich mal nach.

edit: habe eben mal in meinen Gewässer-Foto-Archiv nachgeschaut und direkt nix entdeckt. 
Die Niedrigwasser-Fotos sind allerdings auch von Januar 2018, in der Zwischenzeit kann noch was an Müll hinzugekommen sein.
Vielleicht sind auch einfach nur „normale Steine” mit Pocken und Muscheln bewachsen.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wenn du nur eine Rute mitnehmen könntest auf eine einsame Insel mit pittoresken Seen und einem Teil des $Fluss_deiner_Wahl der zufällig darauf verläuft - welche würdest du mitnehmen?



Dann würde es ne 12ft Twin-Tip sein. Von den Ruten in meinem Bestand ne alte Fox Duo-Lite Specialist (recht  weich).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wenn du nur eine Rute mitnehmen könntest auf eine einsame Insel mit pittoresken Seen und einem Teil des $Fluss_deiner_Wahl der zufällig darauf verläuft - welche würdest du mitnehmen?




Alle! 

Solche Ausflüge stehen leider nicht an. Lohnt sich also auch nicht drüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Dann brauchst Du aber einen Möbelwagen, oder? Hört sich aber nicht schlecht an, mit einer Möbelspedition auf die einsame Insel. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Dann brauchst Du aber einen Möbelwagen, oder? Hört sich aber nicht schlecht an, mit einer Möbelspedition auf die einsame Insel.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Wat mut, dat mut!

Möbelboot wäre mir aber lieber. Is ja ne Insel.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter @Andal @geomas und selbstverständlich an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!

#friedfischrute

Gibts nicht, ich teile eher des Profs Ansicht: für jede Angelei gibt es passendes Gerät aber keins, das für alles passt.
Das ist auch gut so, mit nur einer Handvoll Ruten sähe der Wald doch recht traurig aus, beinahe wie der echte Wald nach all der Hitze der letzten Jahre, der Trockenheit und den Stürmen.

Heute könnte sich ein Fenster auftun und ich habe tierisch Lust auf Brackplötzen.... erst mal ein bisschen Honig ums Maul.....wird schon klappen!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Jason.
> Ich dachte, Deine Wand wäre älter (=Vollkorkgriff mit Schieberollenhaltern?). Richtig feines Angeln macht mit solchen Ruten unheimlich Spaß, auch ohne dicke Fische an der Strippe. Probiers doch mal.
> Der frühere Shakespeare-Produktmanager ist jetzt in einer anderen Angelfirma in führender Position.
> Scheint ein äußerst freundlicher Typ zu sein. Ich kenne ihn nicht, würde aber nicht zögern, ihn zu kontaktieren.


Mein Griff sieht so aus wie deiner. Meine Wand hat allerdings Schieberollenhalter und ist von Anfang der 80er. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

Eine Frage an das Ükelschwarmwissen, ich habe hier zwei Feederspitzen bei denen die Farbe schon ziemlich ausgebleicht ist. Wenn ich die nun nachlackieren will, muss ich da einen speziellen Lack oder eine spezielle Farbe verwenden (zb Modellbau)
Da kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, ich denke mir eine normale Farbe fängt da an zu bröckeln oder platzt ab, die Feederspitze ist ja doch sehr in Bewegung.


----------



## hanzz

Guten Morgen liebe Ükels 
Meine Herren. 
Jetzt hab ich eine Woche n Haus gestrichen und die Terrasse des Hauses und hier sind 30 neue Seiten geschrieben. 
Ich wünsche ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. 

Ich möchte auch hier mal Eure geschätzte Meinungen und Empfehlung zu einer Rute für den Rhein erfragen. 

Hab dazu allerdings bereits einen Thread erstellt und verlinke diesen einfach mal. 
Ich danke euch im Voraus






						Feederrute Rhein 150g
					

Servus.   Ich möchte mir eine neue Feederrute für den Rhein anlegen.  Gefischt wird mit max 80g Futterkörben plus Futter.  Meist sogar nur mit 60g Körben.  Fische nicht im Hauptstrom sondern nur an der Strömungskante oder auch mal in den Buhnen.   Mir reicht da auch vollkommen die Preisklasse...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Andal

# Friedfischrute

Wenn man spitz formuliert, dann gibt es die Friedfischrute, die alles perfekt kann, wirklich nicht. Dazu gibt es zu viele Spezialruten. Wobei es ziemlich egal ist, ob man an eine Avon nun Posen, oder Bleie hängt, so lange man das WG nicht drastisch überschreitet. Woraus das WG besteht, ist der Rute extrem egal. Aber es gibt maximal breitbandige Ruten. Bei 300 cm, teilweise auch noch bei 330 cm ist sogar Spinnfischen noch einwandfrei möglich. Ob dann Posen, oder Blei... siehe oben.

Hier kann ich den Batson Fliegenrutenblank #7 Rainshadow RX7 Serie IF (über CMW, oder Tackle24) wärmstens empfehlen. Den gibt es auch etwas stärker, bis #10, mehrteilig und bis 330 cm. Die Preise sind vergleichsweise moderat, so um die 100,- € und knapp darüber. Ich habe ihn in Kl. #7 und selbst Rapfen bis zu 90 cm sind fangbar, ohne das der Blank an wirkliche Grenzen kommt. Man muss sich ja nur mal ansehen, welche Fische die Fliegenangler mit der Kl. #7 angehen!

Wer will, der kann diesen Blank auch mit einem Gewindespitzenring aufbauen. Dem Blank ist das Wumpe. Bis zu 1 oz. wirft der alles problemlos und bei diesem Gewicht kann man auch schon Selbsthakmontagen gut fischen. Von kleineren Spinnködern, über Posen, Grundmontage, bis hin zu leichten Bolt Rigs ist alles drin - mit nur einer Rute. Und selbst mit den "nur" 10 ft. komme ich auch am Rhein wunderbar klar.


# Lackierungen

Die professionellste Lösung ist sicher 2k Flexcoat mit Pigmenten. Aber ob sich das für zwei Feederspitzen rentiert, muss sich jeder selber beantworten. Sonst einfachen Nagellack. Der ist auch getrocknet noch hinreichend flexibel und hält ganz gut. Großer Vorteil: Ausgesprochen günstig zu haben und in elend vielen Schattierungen - auch neon!


----------



## Hecht100+

Und bei Neonfarben bitte mit Weiss grundieren oder vorstreichen, dann wirkt der Leuchteffekt besser.


----------



## Andal

Ich würde die Spitzen sowieso nur weiss anmalen. Diese Farbe ist am besten und bei allen Bedingungen sichtbar. Die unterschiedlichen Testkurven kann man ja auch anderweitig kennzeichnen.

Was auch sehr gut sichtbar und in Windeseile montiert ist, sind kleine Sight Bobs aus halbflexiblen (Leucht-) Perlen. Einfach halbseitig mit dem Messer schlitzen und an die Spitze klipsen...


----------



## Andal

Die Sight Bobs sind auch nicht meine Erfindung.

Ich hab das mal vor Urzeiten bei einem österreichischen Nobel-Rutenbauer gesehen, der seine hauchfeinen Heberutenspitzen mit kleinen, goldenen Perlen versehen hat, damit man die feinen Bisse der Renken besser sehen kann. Ausprobiert - und für gut befunden!


----------



## Andal

...für das kleine Geld lassen sich viele Spitzen markieren. Und wenn sie mal zu locker sitzen, ein winziger Klecks Heisskleiber schafft Abhilfe und ist jederzeit reversibel.









						LEUCHTPERLEN SETS luminous Lock Meeres Angel Paternoster Butt Grundangeln Perlen  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie LEUCHTPERLEN SETS luminous Lock Meeres Angel Paternoster Butt Grundangeln Perlen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Mescalero

Weiß halte ich auch für die am besten sichtbare (Nicht-) Farbe. Ich habe eine Spitze mit Revell Modellbaufarbe angemalt, weil es davon winzige Döschen gibt und größere Portionen hier regelmäßig eintrocknen. Bis auf Fassadenfarbe geht sicher fast alles, Nagellack finde ich auch gut (kleine Menge usw. s.o.).


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Weiß halte ich auch für die am besten sichtbare (Nicht-) Farbe. Ich habe eine Spitze mit Revell Modellbaufarbe angemalt, weil es davon winzige Döschen gibt und größere Portionen hier regelmäßig eintrocknen. Bis auf Fassadenfarbe geht sicher fast alles, Nagellack finde ich auch gut (kleine Menge usw. s.o.).


Das ist ja das Problem bei den Lacken. Im Farbenladen haben sie als kleinstes Gebinde 1 Liter... für wie viele Zitterspitzen so ein Liter wohl reichen mag?


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> In der Rur liegt der Schnitt bei deutlich über 60 cm



Sowas darfst du doch nicht schreiben, Andal. Meine Schwester lebt an der Rur und ich habe schon geschaut: Gastkarten gibts für den Abschnitt nicht. Jetzt erscheint diese Tatsache nur noch viel schlimmer.
Das war glaube ich dein erster Angelbericht, den ich lesen durfte. Vielleicht kommen ja in Zukunft noch ein paar dazu, hat mir nämlich sehr gefallen.  Petri zu euren Barbenfängen! Auch an @geomas und @Wuemmehunter herzliches Petri (hab ich noch jemanden vergessen?)!

Ich war gestern Nachmittag auf einer langen Radtour unterwegs und wollte ein paar empfohlene Stellen an einem mittelgroßen, norddeutschen Fluss ausspähen. Die beschriebene Stelle habe ich leider nicht ausmachen können, dafür habe ich aber folgende Stelle gefunden mit nahezu senkrechter, meterhoher Abbruchkante auf der einen, und einer ausgedehnten Kiesbank auf der anderen Seite. Ich habe mich für einen Moment fast gefühlt, als stünde ich direkt an einem der barbenträchtigen südenglischen Kreideflüsse. 







Leider müsste man selbst bei dem aktuell niedrigen Wasserstand 5 m durch ca 40 cm tiefes Wasser mit schlammigem Grund waten und vorher noch das hohe Ufer runterkraxeln, um auf die Kiesbank zu kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich das dort mal in Angriff nehme. Eine kleine Ringelnatter gabs auch noch zu sehen, die muss sich vor mir erschreckt haben und ist dann auf dem Wasserweg geflohen. Sonst gibts von meinem Trip aber nicht viel zu berichten.

Außer vielleicht den klitzekleinen Fahrradunfall auf dem Rückweg, bei dem ich wie ne fette Kröte über den Lenker gehoppst und auf meinem Bauch gelandet bin. Dass mir bis auf leichte Schürfung nichts passiert ist, grenzt fast an ein Wunder, aber wenn man Minis Sturz im Urlaub betrachtet, dann scheinen wir Ükel wohl alle einen besonderen Schutzengel zu haben.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sowas darfst du doch nicht schreiben, Andal. Meine Schwester lebt an der Rur und ich habe schon geschaut: Gastkarten gibts für den Abschnitt nicht. Jetzt erscheint diese Tatsache nur noch viel schlimmer.
> Das war glaube ich dein erster Angelbericht, den ich lesen durfte. Vielleicht kommen ja in Zukunft noch ein paar dazu, hat mir nämlich sehr gefallen.  Petri zu euren Barbenfängen! Auch an @geomas und @Wuemmehunter herzliches Petri (hab ich noch jemanden vergessen?)!
> 
> Ich war gestern Nachmittag auf einer langen Radtour unterwegs und wollte ein paar empfohlene Stellen an einem mittelgroßen, norddeutschen Fluss ausspähen. Die beschriebene Stelle habe ich leider nicht ausmachen können, dafür habe ich aber folgende Stelle gefunden mit nahezu senkrechter, meterhoher Abbruchkante auf der einen, und einer ausgedehnten Kiesbank auf der anderen Seite. Ich habe mich für einen Moment fast gefühlt, als stünde ich direkt an einem der barbenträchtigen südenglischen Kreideflüsse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355391
> 
> 
> Leider müsste man selbst bei dem aktuell niedrigen Wasserstand 5 m durch ca 40 cm tiefes Wasser mit schlammigem Grund waten und vorher noch das hohe Ufer runterkraxeln, um auf die Kiesbank zu kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich das dort mal in Angriff nehme. Eine kleine Ringelnatter gabs auch noch zu sehen, die muss sich vor mir erschreckt haben und ist dann auf dem Wasserweg geflohen. Sonst gibts von meinem Trip aber nicht viel zu berichten.
> 
> Außer vielleicht den klitzekleinen Fahrradunfall auf dem Rückweg, bei dem ich wie ne fette Kröte über den Lenker gehoppst und auf meinem Bauch gelandet bin. Dass mir bis auf leichte Schürfung nichts passiert ist, grenzt fast an ein Wunder, aber wenn man Minis Sturz im Urlaub betrachtet, dann scheinen wir Ükel wohl alle einen besonderen Schutzengel zu haben.


"Ohne Flei.. kein Prei.!" - Ergänzen Sie sinngemäß und verwenden sie nur den Buchstaben "s"!


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, das sieht aber gut aus, lieber @Tobias85 !
Hoffentlich findest Du einen Weg auf die Kiesbank.
Und möge die Schürfung zügig abheilen.

@Jason - mit „Griff” an der Wand meinte ich das komplette Ensemble aus „EVA-Vordergriff”, Rutenhalter, Kork und EVA-Schaumstoffstück.
Diese Kombination sieht bei meiner modernen Wand eben recht billig aus.

Und genau diese recht häßliche Rute werde ich wohl gleich zum Fluß nebenan tragen. In der Hoffnung, daß die Fische Mitleid mit mir haben...


----------



## Andal

# Rur (ohne "h")

Klar gibt es Gastkarten für den barbigen Teil der Rur. Sowohl der obere Abschnitt, als auch der untere Teil, bis zur Landesgrenze geben schöne Barben her. Für Gastangler allerdings ohne Nachtangeln - nur von Sonnenauf- bis Untergang. Reichlich Maden, eine Feederrute und eine Tüte Easy Cheese von Browning... und die Tageskarte. Mehr braucht es nicht.

Am besten tiefe Bereiche vor Solschwellen und rauen Rampen ansteuern!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason - mit „Griff” an der Wand meinte ich das komplette Ensemble aus „EVA-Vordergriff”, Rutenhalter, Kork und EVA-Schaumstoffstück.
> Diese Kombination sieht bei meiner modernen Wand eben recht billig aus.




Ich finde die kombinierten Griffe auch immer hässlich.
Entweder(vorzugsweise) Kork oder Duplon aber beides gemischt ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall. Trotzdem habe ich solche Rute weil es sie nicht anders gab und die Blanks top sind.


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sowas darfst du doch nicht schreiben, Andal. Meine Schwester lebt an der Rur und ich habe schon geschaut: Gastkarten gibts für den Abschnitt nicht. Jetzt erscheint diese Tatsache nur noch viel schlimmer.
> Das war glaube ich dein erster Angelbericht, den ich lesen durfte. Vielleicht kommen ja in Zukunft noch ein paar dazu, hat mir nämlich sehr gefallen.  Petri zu euren Barbenfängen! Auch an @geomas und @Wuemmehunter herzliches Petri (hab ich noch jemanden vergessen?)!
> 
> Ich war gestern Nachmittag auf einer langen Radtour unterwegs und wollte ein paar empfohlene Stellen an einem mittelgroßen, norddeutschen Fluss ausspähen. Die beschriebene Stelle habe ich leider nicht ausmachen können, dafür habe ich aber folgende Stelle gefunden mit nahezu senkrechter, meterhoher Abbruchkante auf der einen, und einer ausgedehnten Kiesbank auf der anderen Seite. Ich habe mich für einen Moment fast gefühlt, als stünde ich direkt an einem der barbenträchtigen südenglischen Kreideflüsse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355391
> 
> 
> Leider müsste man selbst bei dem aktuell niedrigen Wasserstand 5 m durch ca 40 cm tiefes Wasser mit schlammigem Grund waten und vorher noch das hohe Ufer runterkraxeln, um auf die Kiesbank zu kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich das dort mal in Angriff nehme. Eine kleine Ringelnatter gabs auch noch zu sehen, die muss sich vor mir erschreckt haben und ist dann auf dem Wasserweg geflohen. Sonst gibts von meinem Trip aber nicht viel zu berichten.
> 
> Außer vielleicht den klitzekleinen Fahrradunfall auf dem Rückweg, bei dem ich wie ne fette Kröte über den Lenker gehoppst und auf meinem Bauch gelandet bin. Dass mir bis auf leichte Schürfung nichts passiert ist, grenzt fast an ein Wunder, aber wenn man Minis Sturz im Urlaub betrachtet, dann scheinen wir Ükel wohl alle einen besonderen Schutzengel zu haben.


Sensationelle Stelle!!!  Einen vernünftigen Fahrradanhänger mitnehmen wo alles rein geht und dann einfach rüberwaten. Wenn man gut ausgestattet ist kann man ja auch etwas was länger bleiben und dann lohnt sich das Übersetzen auf alle Fälle.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja immer noch am Grübeln bin, warum sie beispielsweise in kleinen Flüssen, wie der Rur (die ohne "h"!) so phantastisch abwachsen und im Rhein vergleichsweise kleiner bleiben. In der Rur liegt der Schnitt bei deutlich über 60 cm und am Rhein sind mir Fänge in diesen Größen eher fremd. Dafür ist am Rhein dann wieder der Tagesfang zahlreicher, wenn man es gezielt drauf anlegt.



Wie Sonderbar...
Bei mir ist es umgekehrt, ganz selten Barben unter 60 im Rhein - kaum welche über 60 in den kleineren Flüssen.
Bei der Stückzahl bin ich wieder bei dir - Massen von Barben im Rhein (auch wenn die Bestände nicht mit vor 25 Jahren zu vergleichen sind..) und relativ Wenige in den kleineren Flüssen.. .

PS: Meine Köder sind allerdings um einiges größer - so 4x2 cm .. .


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie Sonderbar...
> Bei mir ist es umgekehrt, ganz selten Barben unter 60 im Rhein - kaum welche über 60 in den kleineren Flüssen.
> Bei der Stückzahl bin ich wieder bei dir - Massen von Barben im Rhein (auch wenn die Bestände nicht mit vor 25 Jahren zu vergleichen sind..) und relativ Wenige in den kleineren Flüssen.. .
> 
> PS: Meine Köder sind allerdings um einiges größer - so 4x2 cm .. .


Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass meine Erfahrungen mit kleineren Flüssen im tiefen Westen sehr übersichtlich sind und die Rur teilweise sehr sonderbar anmutet. Barben bevorzugen dort das eher ruhige Wasser, Karpfen (und davon gibt es sehr große) stehen in den turbulenten Bereichen, Döbel gehen allenfalls zufällig auf Spinnköder, nach Rotaugen sucht man vergeblich. Brassen wachsen sehr gut ab und der Fluss führt ganzjährig gleichmäßig sehr viel fein gehächseltes Schnittgut, das einen wahnsinnig werden lässt.

Ein irgendwie komischer Fluss, aber dennoch attraktiv.


----------



## geomas

So, nach einer Panne eben erster Wurf an ner neuen Stelle und nach fünf Sekunden hing der erste Plötz. Mal sehen, was der Abend noch bringt.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> So, nach einer Panne eben erster Wurf an ner neuen Stelle und nach fünf Sekunden hing der erste Plötz. Mal sehen, was der Abend noch bringt.


Da hat jemand das richtige Näschen wo die Fische sind.


----------



## feederbrassen

Racklinger schrieb:


> Eine Frage an das Ükelschwarmwissen, ich habe hier zwei Feederspitzen bei denen die Farbe schon ziemlich ausgebleicht ist. Wenn ich die nun nachlackieren will, muss ich da einen speziellen Lack oder eine spezielle Farbe verwenden (zb Modellbau)
> Da kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, ich denke mir eine normale Farbe fängt da an zu bröckeln oder platzt ab, die Feederspitze ist ja doch sehr in Bewegung.


Ich nehme aus dem Autozubehör dieLackstifte. 
Sind zwar Fläschchen mit Pinsel aber funzt. 
Keine Ahnung warum die Lackstifte heißen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Friedfischrute,

also sind wir uns einig, das es die universelle Friedfischrute für alles nicht gibt. Bedeutet: wir brauchen unseren Rutenwald und mehr. Hoffe das diese Aussagen auch meine Frau überzeugen (du hast doch schon soviele Ruten).

Lack,
es gibt auch bei Tackle 24 Fluo Garn zum anwickeln an der Spitze, sollte man die Spitze aber auch vorher weiß lackieren. Für den Hausgebrauch ist Nagellack glaube ich die einfachste Lösung.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## phirania

Heut mal wieder ein wenig Wasserkunde betrieben am kleinen Bach und am Fluß.
Ist schon recht wenig Wasser drinne.
Aber Fische ohne Ende,meist Döbel.


----------



## rutilus69

Erst mal ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle!
Nach einer fast angelfreien ers ten Urlaubswoche habe ich es heute endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Am Vormittag habe ich einen anderen Kanal ausprobiert. Die Stelle ist zwar nicht sehr romantisch, aber sehr praktisch zu erreichen wenn es mal schnell gehen soll.
Und für ein, zwei Stunden is t der Charme eines Hafens auch zu ertragen. iAlso schnell die Matche zusammengebaut ein Maiskorn an den Haken un d ab damit ins Wasser. Keine 10 Minuten später zieht die Pose zur Seite weg,  Anhieb und die Bremse fängt direkt an zu singen. Langsame aber kraftvolle Fluchten lassen mich vermuten,  dass das ein Karpfen war. Warum vermuten? Weil nach ein paar Fluchten mir die Montage um die Ohren geflogen ist. Nein, kein Schnurbruch,sondern der Haken scheint sich gelöst zu haben. Einmal tief durchatmen und weiter geht es. Allerdings war nach dem Trubel erstmal Ruhe. Zwei Plötzen und ein Brassen ließen sich aber doch noch überreden. Irgendwann wurde mir die Sonne aber zu viel und ich bin weitergezogen.
An meiner Lieblingsstelle war nicht viel los. Nicht mit Mais und auch nicht mit Made. Bis auf einmal ein Trupp fischartiger Schatten direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen war.Es waren  sieben Schatten, die ich zuerst für Plötzen hielt. Was soll schon schief gehen dachte ich mir und beförderte die Montage direkt in die Gruppe. Ein kurzer Schwall und die Rute war krumm.  Nach einen kurzen Drill konnte ich sagen, dass ich mich getäuscht hatte. Es waren Döbel Alande (Danke @Professor Tinca für die Korrektur)






Danach war natürlich wieder erstmal Funkstille und zwei Brassen später habe ich meinen Kram zusammen gepackt.
Es war zwar nicht der erfolgreichste Tag, aber dafür einer, den ich nicht so schnell vergessen werde.
Morgen früh werde ich wohl mal schauen ob ich den Karpfen doch noch überlisten kann


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum Aland.


----------



## Kochtopf

Das mit der Montage in die Gruppe kam mir gleich komisch vor, dann kam das Bild und bingo: el Proffo hat recht- petri heil zum schönen Aland!


----------



## Andal

Weit scrollen muss man ja nicht. Alleine das Maul spricht recht eindeutig gegen einen L. cephalus.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Weit scrollen muss man ja nicht. Alleine das Maul spricht recht eindeutig gegen einen L. cephalus.


Ging mir um Ladezeit und nicht um Bildgröße (gut, genau genommen hat die was mit der Ladezeit zu tun aber ich hoffe dennoch verstanden zu werden)


----------



## Andal

Ich dachte an den Fisch und nur um den Fisch.


----------



## rutilus69

Räusper. Upps. Stimmt, das ist dann wohl doch ein Aland. Danke für die Richtigstellung


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Räusper. Upps. Stimmt, das ist dann wohl doch ein Aland. Danke für die Richtigstellung


Scheiss da nix... die beiden hat JEDER von uns schon verwechselt.


----------



## Andal

In meiner Anfagszeit habe ich die finger- bis kinderhandlangen Bürschlinge für eine eigene Art gehalten, denn mit den 3 Pfund schweren Flussbarschen aus der Angelzeitung konnten die Gierschlunde ja nichts gemein haben.


----------



## geomas

Das war ein seltsamer Angelabend.

Bin schon vor der Dämmerung wieder zurück, weil ich den Wind unterschätzt hatte und die letzte Stunde noch mehr gezittert habe als die Bibberspitze. Der warme Hoodie lag zu Hause.
Die Stelle von gestern war durch einen „Raubi” besetzt und ich bin etwa 40 Meter weiter gegangen. Da war Platz in Hülle und Fülle und ich hätte anstelle des Stativs sogar einen einfachen Bankstick nehmen können (echter Boden, keine Steine oder Schutt oder Beton).
Habe wie üblich lose einen Pelletmix und etwas Dosenmais gefüttert und mußte beim Auspacken der Rute feststellen, daß die Feedertip gebrochen war. Mist! Muß beim Zusammenpacken in der Dunkelheit gestern Abend passiert sein.





die erste Feedertip, die mir je gebrochen ist
Das Stückchen vorne wird abgeknipst und dann mal sehen.

Zum Glück konnte ich durch 0800-FEEDERTIPNOTRUF schnell an die beiden anderen mitgelieferten Bibberspitzen kommen. 
Geknackt war die rote mittlere Spitze, es blieben noch die weiche weiße Glasspitze oder die harte grüne aus Carbon. 
Der Wind pustete zunehmend und die Kohlefaser-Spitze wurde montiert.

Wieder das Phlegma-Rig: mit nem Grinner wurde ein winzigster Microwirbel an die Hauptschnur gebunden, an das überstehende Ende (etwa 15cm) kam ein DS-Blei (habe von etwa 2,5g auf 7g gewechselt, weil sich damit die Schnur beim Ablegen schneller straffen läßt).
In den Microwirbel wurde eine etwa 45cm langes Vorfach eingeschlauft. Mit nem 10er Fine Feeder war die Bißausbeute gefühlt höher als mit einem probehalber gefischten 12er barbless Silverfish Pellet (dieses moderne Drennan-Modell ist von der Form her auch gut für Mais).

Gab sofort nach dem ersten Wurf den ersten Fisch - ein Plötz von umme 20cm. Ihm folgten einige weitere Artgenossen. Einige in perfektem Zustand, andere mit schwarzen Punkten übersät. Den traurigen Rekordhalter diesbezüglich landete ich auch - noch nie habe ich einen so bedauernswert „räudigen Fisch” gesehen.

Für ne Weile gab es Biß auf Biß und leider auch etliche Tüdel und einen Hänger. Eine Möwe packte sich einen relativ großen Fisch und einen Moment dachte ich an den Metazerkarien-Plötz. Eine Taube mit gebrochenem Flügel sah meinen Angelversuchen neugierig zu, ohne allerdings wie die dreisten Stockenten meine Köder ins Visier zu nehmen. 
Eine Flut an Standup-Paddlern und sitzenden Paddelbootkapitänen und Sportrudereren bevölkerte den Fluß vor meiner Angelstelle - also die Angelei etwas weiter draußen geht wohl nur in der kälteren Jahreszeit. 
Dann hörte ich in der Luft ein seltsam brummendes Geräusch - keine Drohne, sondern ein Drachen, der von einem Rollifahrer gebändigt wurde. Sein Begleiter assistierte beim Drachenstart und kletterte einmal zur Bergung des Fluggeräts sogar hoch in einen Baum.
Das insgesamt war die schönste „menschliche Aktion”, die ich seit ner ganzen Weile erleben durfte.

Morgen hab ich keine Zeit zum Angeln, vielleicht klappts am Freitag.


----------



## Andal

So lange es nur eine Wechselspitze ist, hält sich das Drama ja in Grenzen. Bei fest eingesetzten Spitzen wird es fieseliger.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> In meiner Anfagszeit habe ich die finger- bis kinderhandlangen Bürschlinge für eine eigene Art gehalten, denn mit den 3 Pfund schweren Flussbarschen aus der Angelzeitung konnten die Gierschlunde ja nichts gemein haben.


Und dann noch die ewigen Debatten mit meinem alten Herrn, der darauf bestand, dass man auf bezahnte Fische immer ein Stahlvorfach nehmen muss. Nur sind taubblinde Barsche und Zander mit sonst noch allen kognitiven Schäden recht selten und schwimmen um grün plastikummantelten Blumendraht einen weiten Bogen. 

Sometimes living was fuxxing hard, out there in the countryside.


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas ,unter dem Bruch sauber kappen und einfach nen neuen Spitzenring drauf machen. 
Vielleicht passt sogar der alte noch. 
War ja jetzt nicht so viel. 
Passiert halt. 
Petri trotzdem noch zu den Plötz.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ohhh, das sieht aber gut aus, lieber @Tobias85 !
> Hoffentlich findest Du einen Weg auf die Kiesbank.
> Und möge die Schürfung zügig abheilen.
> 
> @Jason - mit „Griff” an der Wand meinte ich das komplette Ensemble aus „EVA-Vordergriff”, Rutenhalter, Kork und EVA-Schaumstoffstück.
> Diese Kombination sieht bei meiner modernen Wand eben recht billig aus.
> 
> Und genau diese recht häßliche Rute werde ich wohl gleich zum Fluß nebenan tragen. In der Hoffnung, daß die Fische Mitleid mit mir haben...


Ja, bei dir ist es der Schaumstoff und bei mir der geriffelte Kunststoff.









Das sieht auch nicht so pralle aus. Aber unsere Ruten fangen Fische. Und das ist doch das wichtigste. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Jason - ohh, dieser Kunststoff sieht schon ___xyz___ aus. Aber es stimmt natürlich - der Funktion schadet so etwas meistens nicht.

@Andal und @feederbrassen - danke für die Worte in Sachen Feedertip. Ich trags mit Fassung. 
Wie ich genau mit ihr verfahre weiß ich noch nicht. Mein Bastel-Talent hält sich ja in Grenzen.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil zu dem wunderschönen Aland und den anderen Fängen, lieber @rutilus69 !
Hoffentlich kannst Du den verlorenen Fisch im zweiten Anlauf erwischen.


----------



## Andal

Ich würde sie erst mal ganz ordinär mit UHU Alleskleber flicken und ihr eine Spiralwickelung, wie an den Kielen englischer Posen, verpassen. Dadurch wird sie zwar fester werden, aber auch sehr persönlich und für Strömung und Wind brauchst du eh festere Spitzen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason - ohh, dieser Kunststoff sieht schon ___xyz___ aus. Aber es stimmt natürlich - der Funktion schadet so etwas meistens nicht.


Oder sind wir ein wenig zu sehr verwöhnt?Das stylische macht schon was her, oder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Natürlich sind wir verwöhnt.
Nie zuvor in der Geschichte des Sportfischens gab es mehr Auswahl für den Angler.
Und eine riesige Auswahl auch zu sehr erschwinglichen Preisen.

Spannend finde ich die Frage, ob wir zum Beispiel lieber eine perfekt laufende Rolle mit fragwürdiger Optik oder lieber eine gut, aber minimal weniger geschmeidig laufende Rolle mit perfekter Optik wählen würden - annähernd gleiche Preise angenommen. Dies ließe sich auch auf Ruten... übertragen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich an die zartrosa ( oder lila???) Damenrollen denke, die hätten besser als eine Stella laufen können, an die Rute wäre sie nicht gekommen. Da muß ich sagen, das Auge angelt mit. Dann lieber Abstriche in der Qualität als so eine Augenvergewaltigung.


----------



## geomas

^ das sehe ich ganz ähnlich. 

Ne pinke Stippe hab ich ja und nutzte sie bereits erfolgreich. Aber das war ein Spaß für 79 Schwedenkronen.
Häßliche Ruten-Griffe versuche ich mir als „praktisch” schönzudenken. Naja, zum Glück bin ich hier in Rostock eher von „Angelbanausen” als von feinsinnigen Sportfischern umgeben. Der Stil-Fauxpas bleibt meist unerkannt.


----------



## Andal

Die Form folgt der Funktion. Das erkannte nicht erst das Bauhaus. Was hilft mir bei einem Angelzeug ein supertolles Aussehen, wenn nichts bringt?
Zum Glück gibts ja genug, das gefällt und gut fischen tut. Für jeden!

Etwas anderes mag es sein, wenn man damit ausschließlich auf der Promenade stolziert, oder in einem Fachforum posiert. Das ist Provenienz und Aussehen natürlich TOP 1 der Tagesordnung. 

Aber am liebsten mag ich so "graue Mäuse", wie meinen Liebeling. Sieht arm aus, hat's aber schwer auf dem Kasten.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Aber am liebsten mag ich so "graue Mäuse", wie meinen Liebeling. Sieht arm aus, hat's aber schwer auf dem Kasten.



Falls wir uns mal am Wasser sehen drücke ich Dir dann mal die billige Shakespeare Wand in die Hand. 
Diese graue Maus wirst Du mögen, mutmaße ich fröhlich.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Tricast

Mehr Sein als Schein ist auch meine Devise. Aber es gibt natürlich auch stylische Ruten und Rollen die auch über Jahre hinweg ihren Nimbus behalten und es einfach Spass macht mit denen zu fischen. Daiwa SS 3000, Shimano Diaflash Match oder Shimano AERO GTM. Sicher gibt es noch viele weitere Beispiele von grauen Mäusen die einfach unterschätzt werden. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Daiwa SS, Shimano Diaflash, Shimano AERO, die würde ich ehr als Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte sehen als, als graue Maus


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe mit meiner schweren Grundrute doch mal einen "Aktionstest" an der Zimmerdecke gemacht.
Es dürfte deutlich werden, dass der Stecken doch recht straff ist - ich überlege 40er Mobi statt Geflecht zu nehmen wegen Dehnbarkeit, was denkt ihr? Hätte bei ner Barbe oder nem Karpfen bei Geflecht vermutlich Bauchschmerzen, dass es nicht zu straff wird


----------



## feederbrassen

Das Auge ist mit, so kann es sein das vermeintlich besseres Material liegen bleibt wenn es meine Augen beleidigt. 
Aber die Auswahl ist ja riesig und so findet sich immer was. 
Letztendlich fange ICH den Fisch und nicht das Designertackle. 
Wobei Schönheit immer noch vom Auge des Betrachters abhängt.


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355412
> 
> Ich habe mit meiner schweren Grundrute doch mal einen "Aktionstest" an der Zimmerdecke gemacht.
> Es dürfte deutlich werden, dass der Stecken doch recht straff ist - ich überlege 40er Mobi statt Geflecht zu nehmen wegen Dehnbarkeit, was denkt ihr? Hätte bei ner Barbe oder nem Karpfen bei Geflecht vermutlich Bauchschmerzen, dass es nicht zu straff wird


Ich bin eher für Mono, nicht nur für die Dehnung, eher wegen abriebfestigkeit. 
Preis spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich bin eher für Mono, nicht nur für die Dehnung, eher wegen abriebfestigkeit.
> Preis spielt dabei keine Rolle.


Meines Wissens ist dickes Geflecht abriebbeständiger als Gleichdicke Mono, hat zumindest Genosse Sankt Koch mal verlauten lassen


----------



## Skott

Nimm die Mono, ich schrieb dir ja schon, dass das für das Handling der Multi auch besser ist...


----------



## Kochtopf

Skott schrieb:


> Nimm die Mono, ich schrieb dir ja schon, dass das für das Handling der Multi auch besser ist...


Sicher, aber deine Info war ja auch "second Hand"  deswegen wollte ich mal hier  das Schwarmwissen anzapfen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich würde mich auch für ne Mono entscheiden! Etwas Dehnung, gerade auf dem strammen „Rütchen“ ist immer gut.


----------



## Mescalero

#angelgerätequalität

Ich glaube schon, dass wir uns glücklich schätzen dürfen. Die Sachen sind doch recht günstig zu haben und die Auswahl ist geradezu gigantisch. Selbst der billigste Kram fängt Fische. Hier an der Küste gibt es komplette Ausrüstungen im Ramschregal des Supermarktes für 30 oder 40 Euro. Für das Zehnfache bekommt man schon Topqualität....ja, uns geht es wirklich gut.

Ich sehe mich gerade nach einem neuen Fahrrad um, da ist es ähnlich. Was wir früher für schlimme Hobel fahren mussten! Heute gibt es für den (inflationsbereinigt) selben Preis Räder, bei denen die TdF-Fahrer der 80er Jahre das Sabbern angefangen hätten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Jein - eine Kombination aus 0,25er Fireline und einem Top Shot 0,35 - 0,45er Qualitätsmono ist bei diesen Rollen das Optimum für mich.
0,40er Mono auf der 6500er ABU geht (selbst 0,45er ist noch fischbar..), aber 0,35er wirft sich sehr viel leichter.
Lass zum ÜBEN einfach die 0,30er drauf die sich ja nun schonmal auf der Rolle befindet, stell dich auf den Acker und teste das Alles erstmal aus, bevor Du ein Heidengeld in 300m Geflecht steckst.. .
Man darf jegliches Geflecht NIEMALS ohne Top Shot fischen!
Das Zeug ist, unabhängig davon was ein Herr Koch dazu geäussert haben mag, dermaßen scheuerempfindlich, dass es an Fischvrefel grenzt, wenn man den Köder direkt ans Geflecht knüppert.. .
Wenn Du etwas geübt hast, kauf dir 270m 0,25er fireline und verwede 10 - 20m Qualitätsmono als Top Shot.
Das hat den großen Vorteil dass Du nach Belieben dein Top Shot wechseln kannst, Du die gewünschte Dehnung präziese einstellen kannst und deine Hauptschnur ewig hält, weil ja immer das Top Shot abreisst und nicht die Hauptschnur.. .


----------



## Allround-Angler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist dickes Geflecht abriebbeständiger als Gleichdicke Mono, hat zumindest Genosse Sankt Koch mal verlauten lassen


Eher umgekehrt, kommt aber auch auf Qualität und Verarbeitung an.
Die Big Gamer angeln auf die riesigen Riffbarsche jedenfalls mit dicker Mono.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355412
> 
> Ich habe mit meiner schweren Grundrute doch mal einen "Aktionstest" an der Zimmerdecke gemacht.
> Es dürfte deutlich werden, dass der Stecken doch recht straff ist - ich überlege 40er Mobi statt Geflecht zu nehmen wegen Dehnbarkeit, was denkt ihr? Hätte bei ner Barbe oder nem Karpfen bei Geflecht vermutlich Bauchschmerzen, dass es nicht zu straff wird



Du bist ja ein übler Rutenquäler...


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kochtopf 
0, 35 Mono reicht für deine Verhältnisse voll und ganz aus. Und wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kannst du ja auch 0.40mm nehmen.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein übler Rutenquäler...


#isso


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und bei Neonfarben bitte mit Weiss grundieren oder vorstreichen, dann wirkt der Leuchteffekt besser.


Das Gelb ist derart ausgebleicht, es ist eigentlich schon weiss 

Danke @Andal, @feederbrassen , @Mescalero , @Hecht100+ und wen ich jetzt noch vergessen habe, für die Tipps. Ich denke ich werde mal im Rossmann schauen was es für Nagellacke gibt. Auf die Blicke der Verkäuferin bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also @Racklinger. Die Damen bei Rossmann dürften da ganz andere Kundenwünsche gewohnt  sein. Dass er Kerl nach Nagellack fragt, wird nicht so ungewöhnlich sein. Spannend dürfte es werden, wenn Du die Farbauswahl anderer Kundinnen kommentierst.


----------



## skyduck

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355412
> 
> Ich habe mit meiner schweren Grundrute doch mal einen "Aktionstest" an der Zimmerdecke gemacht.
> Es dürfte deutlich werden, dass der Stecken doch recht straff ist - ich überlege 40er Mobi statt Geflecht zu nehmen wegen Dehnbarkeit, was denkt ihr? Hätte bei ner Barbe oder nem Karpfen bei Geflecht vermutlich Bauchschmerzen, dass es nicht zu straff wird


Bei derart kräftigen Ruten sollte man ja sowieso Schlagschnur vorschalten. Das heißt der Vorteil der Tragkraft ist dann erstmal egalisiert. Bleibt noch der Dehnungsfaktor. Willst/musst du weit raus ist Geflecht mit Schlagschnur (wie @rhinefisher schrieb) vorzuziehen (Wurfperformance und Dehnung). Ansonsten würde ich immer eine durchgehende Mono vorziehen. 

Geflecht ohne Schlagschnur nehme ich persönlich gar nicht mehr und diese ist gegen scharfe Kanten immer wesentlich empfindlicher als Mono da allein durch Abwesenheit der Dehnung der Zug auf schadhafte Stellen deutlich ruckartiger aufgebaut wird und stärker ist als bei Mono beim selben Widerstand... Schlagschnur kann man problemlos regelmäßig austauschen, Geflecht abschneiden ist da schon problematischer. Beim Fischen mit reinen Geflecht war die Verlustquote der Montagen deutlich höher.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Racklinger schrieb:


> Das Gelb ist derart ausgebleicht, es ist eigentlich schon weiss
> 
> Danke @Andal, @feederbrassen , @Mescalero , @Hecht100+ und wen ich jetzt noch vergessen habe, für die Tipps. Ich denke ich werde mal im Rossmann schauen was es für Nagellacke gibt. Auf die Blicke der Verkäuferin bin ich gespannt.


Frau und Tochter waren mal bei DM zum einkaufen. Es wanderten etliche Flaschen Nagellack in den Einkaufskorb (Angebot). Kommentar der Verkäuferin: das hat sich aber gelohnt. Antwort meiner Frau: ist für meinen Mann. Gesicht der Verkäuferin soll köstlich gewesen sein. Für schnelle Posenreparaturen reicht es allemal.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tricast

Habe immer eine Flasche farblosen Nagellack in meiner Kiepe für kleine Reparaturen an Posen. Hält sich lange und trocknet schnell.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355412
> 
> Ich habe mit meiner schweren Grundrute doch mal einen "Aktionstest" an der Zimmerdecke gemacht.
> Es dürfte deutlich werden, dass der Stecken doch recht straff ist - ich überlege 40er Mobi statt Geflecht zu nehmen wegen Dehnbarkeit, was denkt ihr? Hätte bei ner Barbe oder nem Karpfen bei Geflecht vermutlich Bauchschmerzen, dass es nicht zu straff wird


Für Barben und Karpfen nur reine Mono! Es sei denn, du möchtest bei den Karpfen über astronomische Entfernungen ablegen, dann kann man über Geflecht nachdenken. Selbst beim Lachsfischen, ja dem Ur-Zweck der Rute, nimmt man aus gutem Grund auch heute noch lieber Mono.


----------



## Slappy

Euer Schwarmwissen ist wieder gefragt. 
Es geht erneut um das Thema Rollen

Entweder 
Shimano Baitrunner Aero 4010+5010
Oder
Shimano SGT 3000x + Shimano Carbomatic GTM 2000+2000x? 

Die Aeros werden ja viel gelobt. Die anderen Bezeichnungen habe ich aber auch schon öfter gelesen.... Kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden


----------



## Mescalero

Heute hat es endlich geklappt und ich konnte in dem winzigen Fischerhafen eines winzigen Fischerdorfes ein paar Stunden angeln.
Die Peene fließt dort entlang und so gibt es maximal eine Prise Salz im Wasser, richtiges Ostseewasser ist es nicht.

Angefangen habe ich mit Maden am kleinen Haken und der Stipprute (weil es so eng und beschaulich zuging, war es auch windgeschützt) und konnte je nach Tiefe einige Plötzen und Ükels fangen. Wobei ich mich bei den Ukelei fast fühlte wie beim Big Game Fishing, die waren durchschnittlich anderthalb mal so groß wie die heimischen Fische. Die Rotaugen nicht, genauso klein.
Ich konnte viele Rotfedern beobachten, die Kleinkram von der Oberfläche pickten, gebissen hat aber keine.

Ein bisschen ge-microfisht habe ich auch, bekam aber auf Teig überhaupt keinen Biss. Die Spinnrute war ebenfalls dabei nur die Vorfachschnur nicht - zu Hause vergessen. Ersatzweise verwendete Mono in 0,08 riss logischerweise beim ersten Hängerchen und ich ließ es gut sein.

Gefangen habe ich dann noch eine Schwalbe. Jawohl! Die war offenbar ins Wasser gefallen und kam aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr raus. Eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne trocknete ihre Schuppen und sie flog guter Dinge davon.
Seefisch gab es zwar nicht aber es war dennoch ein spannender Ausflug, mit Minigarnelen statt Fischbrut am Ufer, schaukelnden Kuttern und Möven an Stelle der üblichen Amseln und Stockenten.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute hat es endlich geklappt und ich konnte in dem winzigen Fischerhafen eines winzigen Fischerdorfes ein paar Stunden angeln.
> Die Peene fließt dort entlang und so gibt es maximal eine Prise Salz im Wasser, richtiges Ostseewasser ist es nicht.
> 
> Angefangen habe ich mit Maden am kleinen Haken und der Stipprute (weil es so eng und beschaulich zuging, war es auch windgeschützt) und konnte je nach Tiefe einige Plötzen und Ükels fangen. Wobei ich mich bei den Ukelei fast fühlte wie beim Big Game Fishing, die waren durchschnittlich anderthalb mal so groß wie die heimischen Fische. Die Rotaugen nicht, genauso klein.
> Ich konnte viele Rotfedern beobachten, die Kleinkram von der Oberfläche pickten, gebissen hat aber keine.
> 
> Ein bisschen ge-microfisht habe ich auch, bekam aber auf Teig überhaupt keinen Biss. Die Spinnrute war ebenfalls dabei nur die Vorfachschnur nicht - zu Hause vergessen. Ersatzweise verwendete Mono in 0,08 riss logischerweise beim ersten Hängerchen und ich ließ es gut sein.
> 
> Gefangen habe ich dann noch eine Schwalbe. Jawohl! Die war offenbar ins Wasser gefallen und kam aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr raus. Eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne trocknete ihre Schuppen und sie flog guter Dinge davon.
> Seefisch gab es zwar nicht aber es war dennoch ein spannender Ausflug, mit Minigarnelen statt Fischbrut am Ufer, schaukelnden Kuttern und Möven an Stelle der üblichen Amseln und Stockenten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355422
> Anhang anzeigen 355423


...und somit hat die Bruderschaft einen neuen Helden!


----------



## feederbrassen

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> 0, 35 Mono reicht für deine Verhältnisse voll und ganz aus. Und wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kannst du ja auch 0.40mm nehmen.


Da gibt's aber auch ordentliche Unterschiede gerade was Abrieb angeht.


----------



## Kochtopf

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da gibt's aber auch ordentliche Unterschiede gerade was Abrieb angeht.


Ich denke mal Stroft ABR wird für meine Zwecke nicht verkehrt sein.
Außerdem lässt sich @Andal so Trollen, daß sind zwei Punkte pro Stroft


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nabend Jungs. Ich war heute ein bisschen grundangeln mit Tauwurm. 
Dabei gab es ein paar Bratbarsche bis 34cm.


----------



## phirania

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute hat es endlich geklappt und ich konnte in dem winzigen Fischerhafen eines winzigen Fischerdorfes ein paar Stunden angeln.
> Die Peene fließt dort entlang und so gibt es maximal eine Prise Salz im Wasser, richtiges Ostseewasser ist es nicht.
> 
> Angefangen habe ich mit Maden am kleinen Haken und der Stipprute (weil es so eng und beschaulich zuging, war es auch windgeschützt) und konnte je nach Tiefe einige Plötzen und Ükels fangen. Wobei ich mich bei den Ukelei fast fühlte wie beim Big Game Fishing, die waren durchschnittlich anderthalb mal so groß wie die heimischen Fische. Die Rotaugen nicht, genauso klein.
> Ich konnte viele Rotfedern beobachten, die Kleinkram von der Oberfläche pickten, gebissen hat aber keine.
> 
> Ein bisschen ge-microfisht habe ich auch, bekam aber auf Teig überhaupt keinen Biss. Die Spinnrute war ebenfalls dabei nur die Vorfachschnur nicht - zu Hause vergessen. Ersatzweise verwendete Mono in 0,08 riss logischerweise beim ersten Hängerchen und ich ließ es gut sein.
> 
> Gefangen habe ich dann noch eine Schwalbe. Jawohl! Die war offenbar ins Wasser gefallen und kam aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr raus. Eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne trocknete ihre Schuppen und sie flog guter Dinge davon.
> Seefisch gab es zwar nicht aber es war dennoch ein spannender Ausflug, mit Minigarnelen statt Fischbrut am Ufer, schaukelnden Kuttern und Möven an Stelle der üblichen Amseln und Stockenten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355422
> Anhang anzeigen 355423


Na da hat die Schwalbe aber einen Rettenden Engel gehabt....


----------



## skyduck

Slappy schrieb:


> Euer Schwarmwissen ist wieder gefragt.
> Es geht erneut um das Thema Rollen
> 
> Entweder
> Shimano Baitrunner Aero 4010+5010
> Oder
> Shimano SGT 3000x + Shimano Carbomatic GTM 2000+2000x?
> 
> Die Aeros werden ja viel gelobt. Die anderen Bezeichnungen habe ich aber auch schon öfter gelesen.... Kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden



Also die Baitrunner sehen ja im Prinzip aus wie die Aero GT/GTM außer den Freilauf halt anstatt der Kampfbremse. Wobei 4000er und 5000er schon was groß sind... Die SGT und Carbomatic sind etwas älter, eine Carbomatic GTM habe ich, da gefällt mir einmal die geringe Höhe der Spule nicht (schlecht beim Wurf und Optik) und von der Haptik und Qualität ist die meiner Meinung nach von den Aeros weit weg.

#Sahara

sie sind da! Gefallen tut mir die Doppelkurbel und die Kampfbremse. Sinnigerweise ist das Feeling fast identisch zu den alten Aeros. Der Lauf könnte etwas leichter sein(vielleicht auch nur etwas einlaufen nötig) , ist aber wesentlich runder als bei meinen ganzen GT/GTM. Die wirklich nahtlose Rücklaufsperre wird beim feinen justieren der Swingtip angenehmer sein als der leichte Versatz der GT/M. Ja die Optik.... die E-Spule ist auch aus Metall gefällt mir aber ohne die Schlitze und der aufdringlichen Schrift besser als die Hauptspule.

#Schnur
jetzt habe ich mal meinen Askari Gutschein eingelöst und Schnurr in allen Variationen geholt, von ganz billig Hausmarke Askari bis zur Premium Guru Schnur. Ich bin echt gespannt ob ich einen wesentlichen Unterschied feststellen werden. Die Guru und Balzer sollen schneller sinken und weniger Drall und Dehnung haben. Anfühlen tun sie sich schon anders, mal gucken was dran ist... Interessant ist, dass die Tragkraft bei gleichen Durchmesser zwischen 1,8 kg (Guru) und 5,5 kg (JVS) schwankt, was soll man da noch glauben?


----------



## feederbrassen

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Stroft ABR wird für meine Zwecke nicht verkehrt sein.
> Außerdem lässt sich @Andal so Trollen, daß sind zwei Punkte pro Stroft


Ich kann natürlich nur zu den schnüren etwas sagen mit denen ich gefischt habe. 
Die Stroft ABR gehört nicht dazu. 
Für mich habe ich die richtige gefunden was Abrieb und der gleichen angeht. 
Quantum Salsa pt


----------



## feederbrassen

Sorry Quatron salsa pt heisst es richtig


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Euer Schwarmwissen ist wieder gefragt.
> Es geht erneut um das Thema Rollen
> 
> Entweder
> Shimano Baitrunner Aero 4010+5010
> Oder
> Shimano SGT 3000x + Shimano Carbomatic GTM 2000+2000x?
> 
> Die Aeros werden ja viel gelobt. Die anderen Bezeichnungen habe ich aber auch schon öfter gelesen.... Kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden


Shimano Baitrunner Aero die 4010 gibt es nur mit Einfach Kurbel die 5010(6010,8010) mit Einfach und Doppelkurbel, wobei die Modelle mit DK 4 Kugellager haben und die andern nur 2
Shimano SGT die alten GTM u Carbomatic (GT wären mit kampfbremse) würde ich jetzt zum aktiven fischen auch nicht unbedingt mehr nehmen obwohl sie gut sind, andere sind besser zb. Aero GTM, GT


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Stroft ABR wird für meine Zwecke nicht verkehrt sein.
> Außerdem lässt sich @Andal so Trollen, daß sind zwei Punkte pro Stroft


Damit dir dein Glaube nicht flitzen geht. 40er Stroft - viel Vergnügen!


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Euer Schwarmwissen ist wieder gefragt.
> Es geht erneut um das Thema Rollen
> 
> Entweder
> Shimano Baitrunner Aero 4010+5010
> Oder
> Shimano SGT 3000x + Shimano Carbomatic GTM 2000+2000x?
> 
> Die Aeros werden ja viel gelobt. Die anderen Bezeichnungen habe ich aber auch schon öfter gelesen.... Kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden



Falls Du die Rollen für die beiden DRX-Schwestern nutzen willst würde ich eher zu den Aero-Baitrunnern greifen. Ich habe keinerlei Ahnung, wie stabil und langlebig die Rollen gebaut sind, vermute aber, daß die Baitrunner diesbezüglich die Nase vorn haben. Und die Schnurverlegung ist bei den Aero Modellen ja ohnehin gut.
Übrigens würde ich die Schnurempfehlungen der Ruten ernst nehmen.


----------



## geomas

So, heute kam als weitere kleine Frontbrems-Shimano noch eine kleine Symetre 1000 (FE). 
Die macht wie auch die Biomaster 1010 II einen guten Eindruck und wird demnächst an einer der Picker-Ruten probiert.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> würde ich eher zu den Aero-Baitrunnern greifen. Ich habe keinerlei Ahnung, wie stabil und langlebig die Rollen gebaut sind, vermute aber, daß die Baitrunner diesbezüglich die Nase vorn haben


ich fische(viel) meine 6010 seit 27(28?) Jahren und mussten auch richtig was tun, habe damals neu richtig viel Geld gelassen aber sie haben sich mehr als bezahlt gemacht, tuen noch wie am ersten Tag und sehen auch noch so aus.
die 5010 hat den selben Rollenkörper nur einen kleineren Rotor.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich hab zwar noch zirka 10 Seiten des Ükels nachzuholen aber jetzt schonmal dicke Petris an alle Fänger und Fänge der letzten Tage   Seit gestern sind wir zurück und auch ganz froh den Monster Zombie Mücken des Niederländischen Friesenlands den Rücken gekehrt zu haben  Dicke Beulen an fast jeder Körperteile meinerseits und meiner Frau können das bezeugen....
Ansonsten waren es aber ein paar schöne Tage mit viel Zeit und Muße am Wasser.





Zwei ganze Tage haben wir an der Küste auf Plattfisch geworfen und doch tatsächlich mal einen für die Pfanne an die Schnur bekommen, viel mehr hat sich meine Frau über die noble Bräune,welche sie sich gefangen hat, gefreut  Abends bin ich immer an einen See und hab meine Feederkenntnisse aufgefrischt




Da kurz bevor der Bewuchs anfängt hatte ich am Mittwoch Abend einen Lauf, jeder wurf ein Treffer, meist mit Made und als ich auf Wurm wechselte wurden die Fische immer größer,  Highlight war neben vielen handlangen Plötzen eine wunderschöne Rotfeder welche meine Handspanne deutlich überragt hatte 




Zuguterletzt wars aber eine erholsame Zeit mit viel Muße und zufriedener Gelassenheit.....sogar mein Körper hat einer freiwilligen reduzierten Kalorienzufuhr zugestimmt, so dass ein zwei Kilo mehr Urlaubsmitbringsel im Wohnwagen mitdurften


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder @Tikey0815 ! 

Petri Heil.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri @Tikey0815. Welcome back! Schöne Bilder hast Du mitgebracht.


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal wieder Wilkommen im Ükelnest......


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> ist der abgebildete Kreishaken von der Größe her in etwa wie ein „echter 6er”? und was hast Du als Köder genutzt?



Moin Georg - sorry für die späte Antwort..
Köder war ein von meiner Frau an der Ruhr gefundenes Stück Plastikwurm in Ferrarirot und ein gutes Dutzend Maden.
Tja... diese Kreishaken sind schon sehr groß. Das waren die Kleinsten welche ich damals finden konnte, aber das ist gut 10 Jahre her.
Falls Du mir Kleinere empfehlen könntest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.. .
Das ist ein 6er VMC Blablabla und ein 6er Mika.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Damit dir dein Glaube nicht flitzen geht. 40er Stroft - viel Vergnügen!



Kein Ding - auf ner Multi läuft die deutlich besser als auf Statios, man darf sie nur nicht ewig drauflassen.
Da ich aber gutes Geflecht als Unterlage habe, kann ich auch mal 20m Top Shot wechseln.. . 0,45er GTM auf 6500ern ABUs habe ich schon gefischt, aber da wirds dann grenzwertig..


----------



## Andal

Kleinere Kreishaken, die dann auch nichthaihakenfähige Drahtstärken aufweisen, gibt es von Mustad. Aber bei deren Preisen hatten die Haie auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden! 1,- € pro Haken ist schon sportlicher Durchschnitt!


----------



## Kochtopf

Mustad Demoncircle - für die schwarze Messe am Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Falls Du mir Kleinere empfehlen könntest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar..



Diese hier haben normale Hakengröße und gibt es bis Größe 8 runter:








						GAMAKATSU - OCTOPUS LS-CIRCLE HOOK Größe 8 bis 8/0 = Neu jetzt auch 4 x Strong  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie GAMAKATSU - OCTOPUS LS-CIRCLE HOOK Größe 8 bis 8/0 = Neu jetzt auch 4 x Strong in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - danke! Die bei mir bislang erfolgreichsten Kreishaken sind die ausgesprochen klein ausfallenden 6er Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power. Diese nicht ganz runden Feeder-Kreishaken sind sehr stark und preiswert (15er Briefchen etwa 3€ bei ebay).





A1 Circle Power Gr. 6 innen, außen der 2er Octopus

Mit Erfolg benutzt habe ich auch die Octopus Circles von Gamakatsu in der Größe 2. Dieses Modell gibts auch relativ günstig und es ist schon korrekt rund.
Die anderen Circles in meinem Bestand habe ich weniger gefischt und auch weniger Erfolg damit gehabt - aber das muß nichts bedeuten.
Prima funktionieren natürlich auch die kleinen „Match-Circles” am Haar.

@Tikey0815 - Prima Urlaubsbericht mit tollen Fotos - danke dafür!


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Theorie, dass es eigentlich nur eine handvoll Mon Cherie-Packungen auf der Welt gibt und die einfach immer hin und her verschenkt werden, weil sie niemand mag? Ich frage mich, ob das bei diesen Rollen vielleicht genauso aussieht und eine von @skyduck 's Rollen mal in @Andal 's Besitz war


Sorry für die Leichen Fledderei aber ich muss vehement widersprechen.....ich kann Zeugen beibringen dass eine geöffnete Mon Cheri Packung bei mir nur eine kurze Halbwertszeit besitzt, ich glaube das Zeitverfallsgesetz für Radioaktivität wurde davon abgeleitet


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Leichen Fledderei aber ich muss vehement widersprechen.....ich kann Zeugen beibringen dass eine geöffnete Mon Cheri Packung bei mir nur eine kurze Halbwertszeit besitzt, ich glaube das Zeitverfallsgesetz für Radioaktivität wurde davon abgeleitet




Dann werden die solange weiterverschenkt bis sie am Ende alle bei dir landen ???


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann werden die solange weiterverschenkt bis sie am Ende alle bei dir landen ???


Schön wärs ja


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher - danke! Die bei mir bislang erfolgreichsten Kreishaken sind die ausgesprochen klein ausfallenden 6er Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power. Diese nicht ganz runden Feeder-Kreishaken sind sehr stark und preiswert (15er Briefchen etwa 3€ bei ebay).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 Circle Power Gr. 6 innen, außen der 2er Octopus
> 
> Mit Erfolg benutzt habe ich auch die Octopus Circles von Gamakatsu in der Größe 2. Dieses Modell gibts auch relativ günstig und es ist schon korrekt rund.
> Die anderen Circles in meinem Bestand habe ich weniger gefischt und auch weniger Erfolg damit gehabt - aber das muß nichts bedeuten.
> Prima funktionieren natürlich auch die kleinen „Match-Circles” am Haar.
> 
> @Tikey0815 - Prima Urlaubsbericht mit tollen Fotos - danke dafür!


Wobei ich die jetzt eher unter bend Point und noch nicht wirklich bei den Circle Hooks einordnen würde.

Hier die von Mustad:


----------



## geomas

Ja, diese Mustads habe ich auch und welche von Sakuma (letztere recht günstig). Ein 8er Demon Circle brachte mich dieses Jahr auf den Circle-Trip.
Am meisten Erfolg hatte ich aber mit den gezeigten Modellen sowie im Stillwasser auch mit kleinen und kleinsten „Feeder-Circles” am Haar.


----------



## Andal

Wobei die CH's immer etwas kleiner, als die regulären Haken ausfallen!


----------



## Andal

Aber eindeutiger Vorteil bei den "verbogenen Spitzen"... selbst wenn man mal den Fisch etwas verpennt, sitzen die Haken nie weit im Rachen!


----------



## rutilus69

Captain Ahab hat seinen Moby Dick erwischt und das ohne ein Bein einzubüßen   
Ich hatte ja von dem Karpfen erzählt, der mir vorgestern entwischt ist. Der Versuch gestern verlief ganz ähnlich. Was steigt der Bursche aber auch auf die Stippe ein...
Also heute neuer Versuch. Extra eine etwas kräftigere Montage ausgelegt und nebenbei mit der Matche auf Kleinfisch geangelt. Jetzt ratet mal, an welcher Rute er sich den Köder geschnappt hat. Genau, an der Matche mit dem 12er Vorfach. Aber heute hat alles gehalten und nach ein paar Minuten Bremsentest war er im Kescher 
Kein Riese, aber spannend war es schon


----------



## Skott

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Captain Ahab hat seinen Moby Dick erwischt und das ohne ein Bein einzubüßen
> Ich hatte ja von dem Karpfen erzählt, der mir vorgestern entwischt ist. Der Versuch gestern verlief ganz ähnlich. Was steigt der Bursche aber auch auf die Stippe ein...
> Also heute neuer Versuch. Extra eine etwas kräftigere Montage ausgelegt und nebenbei mit der Matche auf Kleinfisch geangelt. Jetzt ratet mal, an welcher Rute er sich den Köder geschnappt hat. Genau, an der Matche mit dem 12er Vorfach. Aber heute hat alles gehalten und nach ein paar Minuten Bremsentest war er im Kescher
> Kein Riese, aber spannend war es schon
> Anhang anzeigen 355525


PETRI Rutilus, ein schöner Fisch...!


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



geomas schrieb:


> Die bei mir bislang erfolgreichsten Kreishaken sind die ausgesprochen klein ausfallenden 6er Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power.





Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich die jetzt eher unter bend Point und noch nicht wirklich bei den Circle Hooks einordnen würde.



Wenn die Feeder Circle trotzdem genauso funktionieren, also ohne Anhieb und Hakensitz immer vorne im Maul wäre das ja in der Praxis unerheblich.


----------



## feederbrassen

@geomas ,sag mal du hast aber schwer aufgerüstet
 was ich hier so alles lese.


----------



## phirania

Wunderbares Wetter das muss genutzt werden. 








	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## Slappy

2. Runde 

Shimano Baitrunner Aero 4010/5010

Oder

DAM Quick XLS 40 und SILSTAR EX2200-040


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann werden die solange weiterverschenkt bis sie am Ende alle bei dir landen ???


können auch ruhig bei mir landen


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy schrieb:


> 2. Runde
> 
> Shimano Baitrunner Aero 4010/5010
> 
> Oder
> 
> DAM Quick XLS 40 und SILSTAR EX2200-040



Bei der Silstar solltest du nur bedenken, das es die in verschiedenen Farben gab, silber, blau, schwarz, bei rot bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. DAM XLS ist eine geile Rolle, 040 ist aus Metall, Rücklaufsperre ist dreifach schaltbar.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Rücklaufsperre ist dreifach schaltbar.



"Aus" und "an" ist klar, die dritte Position ist dann "an" mit Knarre?


----------



## kuttenkarl

Heute wird mal fremdgegangen.
Es geht heute Abend mit Köderfisch auf Aal und Forelle bei uns an der Oder (Forellenfluß im Harzvorland nicht die große Oder). Zum ausprobieren mal ein Futter zusammen gemanscht, es besteht aus: 
Feederfutter
gemahlenes Forelli
geschredderte Oelsardinen
zerkleinertes Rotbarschfilet
Krabbenoel
ob es was bringt? keine Ahnung, aber Versuch macht klug.
Das Feederfutter soll die Bindung bringen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Andal

Mon Cherie haben bei mir aber auch eine Überlebenschance von ganz wenigen Stunden!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Mon Cherie


Grauehaftes Zeug.


----------



## kuttenkarl

habe hier eine DAM 121, die hat bei der Rücklaufsperre auch 3 Positionen, Knarre an mit Geräusch, Knarre an ohne Geräusch, Knarre aus. Zeigt dabei auch 3 verschiedene Farben an, Grün, Gelb und rot.


----------



## kuttenkarl

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Grauehaftes Zeug.


Lecker


----------



## Slappy

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei der Silstar solltest du nur bedenken, das es die in verschiedenen Farben gab, silber, blau, schwarz, bei rot bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. DAM XLS ist eine geile Rolle, 040 ist aus Metall, Rücklaufsperre ist dreifach schaltbar.


Die Silstar wäre schwarz. 
Tendenz eher zu den beiden anstatt der Baitrunner?


----------



## Slappy

Gerade sind noch 2 aufgetaucht.
Shakespeare
Omni 2001 040 oder so 
Sigma 040 Pro


----------



## Andal

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Grauehaftes Zeug.


Bleibt deine Ration schon mal für andere Liebhaber und MICH. ... Und Weinbrandbohnen, Edle Tropfen in Nuss, Eierlikörbohnen...


----------



## Hecht100+

@Andal Alter Genießer, Edle Tropfen in Nuss, das haette jetzt was. Kloetengenever ist nicht so mein Ding, bei Mon Cherie gibt es ein Gemetzel.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal Alter Genießer, Edle Tropfen in Nuss, das haette jetzt was.


Von dem Stoff habe ich als Bub mal eine ganze Schachtel "gefunden" - Meine Fresse, war ich bezecht, war mir übelst!


----------



## feederbrassen

Andal schrieb:


> Bleibt deine Ration schon mal für andere Liebhaber und MICH. ... Und Weinbrandbohnen, Edle Tropfen in Nuss, Eierlikörbohnen...


Das ist alles so gar nicht meins. 
Bleibt mehr für dich und die anderen die es gerne haben.  
Aber es gibt ja reichlich Auswahl.
Ich bin auch nicht wirklich so wählerisch nur die Kombi von Schokolade mit Obstbrand geht bei mir garnicht.


----------



## feederbrassen

NÜSSE, ich liebe Nüsse


----------



## Andal

Rott a. Inn beim Bengel, in der Konfiserie in Weissach am Tegernsee, oder Elli Seidel in München ... da weiss man nicht, wo man dem Himmel näher ist.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Von dem Stoff habe ich als Bub mal eine ganze Schachtel "gefunden" - Meine Fresse, war ich bezecht, war mir übelst!


Hab als Jugendlicher mit 15/16 mal versucht mich gezielt mit den Cheri's abzuschießen....nach 2 der großen 250g Packungen war mir nichtmal n bisschen schlecht, nur meine Mutter hat mir dann die 3te Packung weggenommen


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab als Jugendlicher mit 15/16 mal versucht mich gezielt mit den Cheri's abzuschießen....nach 2 der großen 250g Packungen war mir nichtmal n bisschen schlecht, nur meine Mutter hat mir dann die 3te Packung weggenommen


Vor 51 Jahren war ich auch auf Alk in keinster Weise geeicht und vermutlich war damals auch deutlich mehr Schnaps in den Pralinen, auf das es den Muttis am Nachmittag auch richtig "gut" ging.


----------



## Professor Tinca

feederbrassen schrieb:


> NÜSSE, ich liebe Nüsse



Nüsse sind gesund und machen ein langen Schwanz!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nüsse sind gesund und machen ein langen Schwanz!


Daher dieses Faible für lange Angelruten ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Daher dieses Faible für lange Angelruten ?




Die Macht der Gewohnheit halt......


----------



## Hecht100+

In unserer Schokoladenfabrik im Ort kam das Edle Getränk für Rumkugeln früher in Holzfässern, und wenn der Oberbaecker dann Spezial Kugeln aufgelegt hatte, da hast du keine Packung geschafft. Das war aber auch eine echte Dröhnung, die da in den Fässern steckte. Und die Mandelsplitter erst, ich träume heute noch davon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Rumkugeln




Nach reichlich Rumkugeln kannste nur noch rumkugeln...........


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach reichlich Rumkugeln kannste nur noch rumkugeln...........


Mit euch kann man sich sicher formidabel Rumtreiben ihr Rumtreiber


----------



## rutilus69

Rumkugeln hatte ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr. Muss ich morgen gleich mal schauen, wo ich hier sowas herbekomme


----------



## geomas

Petri zu dem Karpfen in Bestform, lieber @rutilus69 - der sieht auch im Kescher noch sehr unternehmungslustig aus. Toll, daß Du ihn erwischt hast.


----------



## geomas

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @geomas ,sag mal du hast aber schwer aufgerüstet
> was ich hier so alles lese.



Genau genommen habe ich ja eher „leicht aufgerüstet” - sind fast alles Picker und andere tendenziell zarte Ruten.
Aber zu ner echten Marktbereinigung haben meine Einkäufe noch nicht geführt, also helft bitte alle mit.


----------



## geomas

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn die Feeder Circle trotzdem genauso funktionieren, also ohne Anhieb und Hakensitz immer vorne im Maul wäre das ja in der Praxis unerheblich.




Also in Bezug auf den „Circle Power” (den abgebildeten Plättchenhaken von Gamakatsu) kann ich dies bestätigen. Einer von sehr vielen Fischen hatte (wenn die Erinnerung nicht trügt) zu tief geschluckt, bei fast allen Fischen saß der Haken Bilderbuchmäßig.
Wichtig für den Einsatz dieses Hakens scheint mir ein kurzes Vorfach und eine nicht zu schwache Strömung zu sein.

Die „Feeder-Circles” wie der ausgelaufene Preston PR C1 haben mit Haarmontagen beim leichten Grundangeln für mich gut funktioniert.

Anschlagen muß ich normalerweise nicht.

PS: dank der Erinnerung an das Thema Circles werd ich das nächste Mal wohl wieder Mais hinterm Quickstop anbieten und auf einen der genannten „Feeder-Circle-Hooks” setzen. Der heute benutzte Fine Feeder Gr. 10 hat teilweise sehr fest gesessen.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend gab es wieder Plötz in den derzeit üblichen Größen von knapp 20 bis umme 25cm und eine Güster dazu. 
Alle auf Dosen-Mais an der freudebringenden Shakespeare Wand. 
Alternativ angebotene harte Pellets und sinkende Hundefutter-Brocken fanden keine Abnehmer. 
Es wird schon ziemlich kalt, wenn die Sonne einem nicht gerade den Rücken wärmt. Und schon vor 8 ists so dunkel, daß man ohne Beleuchtung nicht mehr gefahrlos mit Haken hantieren kann. Schön war die abendliche Angelsession trotz lärmender Teenagergruppen. Das nächste Mal nehme ich Ohrenstöpsel mit.
Vermutlich habe ich morgen Abend und Sonntag Abend Zeit.


----------



## Hecht100+

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Rumkugeln hatte ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr. Muss ich morgen gleich mal schauen, wo ich hier sowas herbekomme


Wenn du eine Hussel Confiserie in der Nähe hast, die hätten früher echt geile.


----------



## feederbrassen

geomas schrieb:


> Genau genommen habe ich ja eher „leicht aufgerüstet” - sind fast alles Picker und andere tendenziell zarte Ruten.
> Aber zu ner echten Marktbereinigung haben meine Einkäufe noch nicht geführt, also helft bitte alle mit.


Ich bin für alles und jedes gerüstet. 
Mein Keller ist voll mit Tackle. 
Überwiegend für das feine fischen. 
Ich tick ja da genau wie du


----------



## geomas

#leichtes Gerät

So langsam bekomme ich auch ein Gefühl für die feinen Unterschiede zwischen den diversen Lightfeeder- und Bomb- und Pickerruten.
An der Angelstelle heute wäre ich mit den weichsten Pickern (7ft „Winner” und Traverse-X in 2,60m) ziemlich schlecht bedient gewesen. 
Der Pegel war gegenüber meinem letzten Kurzansitz dort gesunken und man mußte die Fische über eine flache Uferzone zum Kescher führen. 
Die Alternative wäre ein überlanger Kescherstiel (4m+x) gewesen.

Diese Stelle werde ich mir mal für den Herbst vormerken: wenn viel weniger Wassersport auf dem Fluß betrieben wird könnte ich es mal mit ner Feeder in der Hauptströmung probieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Meine neue schwere Grundrute lässt sich mit Glöckchen ausstatten - ich bin erleichtert. Bislang keine Ükelrelevanten Fische aber mein erster Fulleaal seit 2018, der Plumpsgott hat die erste BaFo seitdem wir hier fischen gefangen. Und gerade einen Biss auf dem Knüppel vergeigt. Ein schöner Abend.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg noch den Herren @Kochtopf incl. Plumpsgott und auch an @kuttenkarl an der kleinen Oder!


----------



## phirania

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Captain Ahab hat seinen Moby Dick erwischt und das ohne ein Bein einzubüßen
> Ich hatte ja von dem Karpfen erzählt, der mir vorgestern entwischt ist. Der Versuch gestern verlief ganz ähnlich. Was steigt der Bursche aber auch auf die Stippe ein...
> Also heute neuer Versuch. Extra eine etwas kräftigere Montage ausgelegt und nebenbei mit der Matche auf Kleinfisch geangelt. Jetzt ratet mal, an welcher Rute er sich den Köder geschnappt hat. Genau, an der Matche mit dem 12er Vorfach. Aber heute hat alles gehalten und nach ein paar Minuten Bremsentest war er im Kescher
> Kein Riese, aber spannend war es schon
> Anhang anzeigen 355525


Dike Peri.


----------



## Jason

Petri @Kochtopf  Angelt ihr da, wo wir waren? Was sagt der Wasserstand von der Fulda?

@rutilus69 Auch dir ein herzliches Petri Heil zu dem Karpfen. 

Mein Sohnemann fragte mich heute, ob ich am WE wieder an die Teiche will. Seine Freundin ist übers WE unterwegs und er hätte Lust und Zeit zum fischen. Nun denke ich mir, bevor er auf dumme Gedanken kommt und sich mit Kumpels zum zechen verabredet gehe ich mit ihm zum angeln. Sein Vater hat ja auch nur am WE Zeit für unser Hobby, also geht es Morgen los. Dann mache ich jetzt mal das Futter fertig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Die Daumen sind gedrückt, Jason!

(kleiner Tipp: die „Wand” zu fischen macht Spaß)


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Die Daumen sind gedrückt, Jason!
> 
> (kleiner Tipp: die „Wand” zu fischen macht Spaß)


Das ist nett von dir. Ja, an die Wand, die schöne Pickerrute hab ich auch gedacht. Ich muss gestehen, seitdem sie bei mir eingeschneit ist, habe ich sie nur einmal zum entschneidern benutzt. Nun wird es mal wieder Zeit, sie auszuführen. Freu mich drauf. Seitdem ich hier im AB bin, hat sich mein Spektrum der Angelei dermaßen ausgeweitet, dass ich eigentlich nur noch angeln will.  Danke euch. Aber leider nicht machbar.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

^ kann ich gut verstehen. Hoffentlich habt Ihr einen schönen Vater-Sohn-Angeltag.


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Mein Sohnemann fragte mich heute, ob ich am WE wieder an die Teiche will. Seine Freundin ist übers WE unterwegs und er hätte Lust und Zeit zum fischen. Nun denke ich mir, bevor er auf dumme Gedanken kommt und sich mit Kumpels zum zechen verabredet gehe ich mit ihm zum angeln. Sein Vater hat ja auch nur am WE Zeit für unser Hobby, also geht es Morgen los. Dann mache ich jetzt mal das Futter fertig.


Hau rein ... der "Kleine" wird langsam erwachsen und vernünftig!


----------



## geomas

So, morgen gehts eventuell doch schon vormittags ans Wasser. Habe Termine hin- und hergeschoben und es scheint zu passen.

Um die Flußgottheiten tutti kompletti zu verwirren habe ich eine äußerst exotische Combo zusammengestellt:
an die kürzlich el cheapo erworbene Sundridge 10ft turbo Graphite Multi-Tip-Rute wurde eine alte, von mir noch nie gefischte ABU 506 montiert, die eben mit 6 Pfund tragender Shimano Mono (die war gerade zur Hand) gefüllt wurde.
Am „business-end" wird ein kleiner 18er Preston PR C1 hoffentlich den Kontakt zu den Fischen herstellen, die auf ein Maiskorn am Haar beißen mögen.

Zuletzt hatte ich eine viel zu weiche Spitze an der Sundridge montiert - eine Prüfung der vom Verkäufer mitgelieferten Spitzen ergab, daß vermutlich nur eine Tip original ist. Diese habe ich jetzt montiert - aus Carbon und straff mit drei F.

Ansonsten will ich für die Vormittags-Session den Aufwand gering halten.

Hoffentlich nicken die Flußgötter mein Vorhaben nachsichtig lächelnd ab und wenden sich wieder den SUP-paddelden Fitnessmodels zu, die mir am Fluß immer die Sicht auf die heimische Vogelwelt versperren.


----------



## Andal

Wochenende, der Stern droht mit wolkenlosem Strahlemann und am Fahrradverleih war die Tage schon reichlich geboten. Da wird es mir nicht schwer fallen gut auszuschlafen und den Fluss Rhein sein zu lassen. Außerdem ist der Pegel auch noch recht matt. Zwei Tage Angelpause, die auch nicht schaden werden.


----------



## kuttenkarl

so, wieder zurück. Bis 24 Uhr nicht einen Biß gehabt. Temperatur war nur noch 6Grad. Heute Nachmittag geht es mit einem Angelkollegen an einen kleinen Vereinsteich zum Karpfenangeln. Vieleicht geht dabei ja was.

Guts Nächtle
 Gerd


----------



## Kochtopf

@Jason eine Stelle Flussaufwärts von unserer waren wir. Gegen Ende noch einen vehementen Biss auf der Multirollenrute, ganz kurz ziemlich überzeugenden Kontakt - und dann habe ich den Köder ohne zu haken aus dem Mund gezogen. Schade, ich hätte euch den verantwortlichen, wenn auch wahrscheinlich an anderer Stelle, gerne präsentiert. Zu der Rute: obwohl sie mit @geomas zarten Grundruten soviel gemeinsam hat wie Babs Kiewski mit Marie Curie, so war ich doch im Verlauf des Abends überrascht, wie Problemlos die Spitze Bisse anzeigt. Mit justierter Bremse und Baitclicker war sogar eine Art grober Freilauf möglich, an das werfen werde ich mich gewöhnen müssen. Erstaunlich oft sah man mich heute mit der Rute rückwärts laufen um aufkeimende Futtsäcke aufzudrösln, sehr zur freude des Plumpsgottes.
Das war definitiv kein Fehlkauf,danke an @rhinefisher der dies mit rat und tat ermöglicht hat


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> 2. Runde
> 
> Shimano Baitrunner Aero 4010/5010
> 
> Oder
> 
> DAM Quick XLS 40 und SILSTAR EX2200-040





Slappy schrieb:


> Shakespeare
> Omni 2001 040
> Sigma 040 Pro



@Slappy 
eröffne doch einen neuen  _Trööt bzw. eine Umfrage zu den 5 Rollen ( suche Youngtimer Rolle), das Ergebnis würde mich auch interessieren. _


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gegen Ende noch einen vehementen Biss auf der Multirollenrute, ganz kurz ziemlich überzeugenden Kontakt


Mach doch bitte mal ein paar Einsatzbilder von dem Getackle...


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> @Slappy
> eröffne doch einen neuen  _Trööt bzw. eine Umfrage zu den 5 Rollen ( suche Youngtimer Rolle), das Ergebnis würde mich auch interessieren. _


Gute Idee. 
Das mach ich.


----------



## Kochtopf

Skott schrieb:


> Mach doch bitte mal ein paar Einsatzbilder von dem Getackle...


meinst du vom Kunstwerk Rute und Rolle am Fluss oder meinst du die Montage?


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> meinst du vom Kunstwerk Rute und Rolle am Fluss oder meinst du die Montage?


Im Idealfall beides


----------



## geomas

Die alte Abu 506 macht Spaß. Eben kamen am hellerlichten Tage gleich 2 Eisvögel vorbei. 3 Plötz gab es schon am 18er PR C1. Und ein paar Aussteiger.


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> meinst du vom Kunstwerk Rute und Rolle am Fluss oder meinst du die Montage?



Es würde reichen wenn Du das wunderschöne Glöckchen ablichten würdest.   

Gruß Heinz 

Gleich geht es auch ans Wasser. Und Heute kann ich mich nicht blamieren da Frau Hübner nicht angeln will.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg und Spaß, lieber Heinz!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Gleich geht es auch ans Wasser. Und Heute kann ich mich nicht blamieren da Frau Hübner nicht angeln will.




Du hast aber auch ein Glück, Heinz!

Da drück ich dir Daumen dass du mehr fängst als sie.


----------



## Bleizange

Hallo,

auch von mir ein Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage.

Da es hier in den letzten Posts u.a. um Spitzen und Picker ging bzw. noch geht, habe ich folgende Frage: Wie bestimmt man die Biegekurve einer Pickerspitze?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waagerecht halten bzw. "einspannen" und dann Gewichte langsam steigend dran hängen.

Gewicht bei einer Biegung der Spitze zu Schaft um 90° entspricht der TC (Testkurve).


----------



## Bleizange

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Waagerecht halten bzw. "einspannen" und dann Gewichte langsam steigend dran hängen.
> 
> Gewicht bei einer Biegung der Spitze zu Schaft um 90° entspricht der TC (Testkurve).



Danke.
So habe ich das gemacht. Bei 90 Grad hatte mein Glasspitze etwa 150 Gramm.

Irgendwie kommen mir die Spitzen zu straff vor. Selbst die 3 Unzen-Spitze meiner Heavy Feeder ist weicher.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha.
Was für Spitzen sind das denn(welche Rute)?

Meine Shimano Aero X5  hat zB richtig weiche Spitzen. Da ist ein oz. (Unze) auch tatsächlich 28gr. TC.


----------



## Bleizange

Ist eine einfache Pickerrute von Spro die 2 Vollglasspitzen besitzt. Oder verhält es sich bei diesem Rutentyp etwas anders?


----------



## Tikey0815

Bin eben nochmal los, meiner Gemahlin ein ansprechendes Geburtstagsgeschenk zu besorgen, als Alibi bin ich in den Baitstore hier und was soll ich sagen? Musste ja mit irgendwas heim kommen.....jetzt hab ich zusätzlich zum Korum Snapper Stab noch ein Folding Triangle Net in 26", Frauengeburtstage sind doch was tolles   

PS: Die Packung Mon Cherie hab ich für mich im Auto versteckt liegen lassen


----------



## Professor Tinca

barbless angler schrieb:


> Ist eine einfache Pickerrute von Spro die 2 Vollglasspitzen besitzt. Oder verhält es sich bei diesem Rutentyp etwas anders?



Nicht was die Angaben auf den Spitzen betrifft.
Vmtl. hat der Hersteller einen parabolen Blank verbaut und die Spitzen(ohne Angabe drauf?) einfach passend zum Blank gemacht, so dass das Ganze eine harmonische parabole Biegekurve ergibt.


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> meinst du vom Kunstwerk Rute und Rolle am Fluss oder meinst du die Montage?


Ich meinte eher das: *Kunstwerk Rute und Rolle am Fluss  *


----------



## Bleizange

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht was die Angaben auf den Spitzen betrifft.
> Vmtl. hat der Hersteller einen parabolen Blank verbaut und die Spitzen(ihne Angabe drauf?) einfach passend zum Blank gemacht, so dass das Ganze eine harmonische parabole Biegekurve ergibt.


Auf den Spitzen steht nichts und  die Aktion würde ich als parabolisch bezeichnen.


----------



## Andal

Die Testkurvenangaben beziehen sich bei den Wechselspitzen NUR auf die Spitzen und nicht auf die ganze Rute. Außerdem werden sie immer mehr zur Absurdität. Dürfen sie auch, denn die TKs sind aus einer Zeit, da man Ruten noch aus diversen Hölzern gebaut hat. Alleine schon das Material und die Länge gibt hier, bei gleicher Wertangabe, völlig unterschiedliche anglerische Werte her. 

Vergleicht bloss mal eine "2 oz. Spitze" in kurzem Karbon mit einer deutlich längeren aus Glasfaser... ein Unterschied, wie Tag und Nacht, obwohl beide gleich gemarkt. Und dann natürlich die Vorstellungen des Herstellers.

Beste Beispiele sind da meine Korum 12 ft. 2.00 lbs Barbel und meine Fox Specialist Twin Tip 12 ft. 1.00 lbs.
Die Korum wirft mit 2.00 lbs. TC locker ihre 150 gr. - ein Bekannter warf am letzten Wochenende die 2.50 lbs. sogar mit 11 oz. noch an die 40 m weit. Grenzwertig, aber machbar.
Die Fox dagegen ist bei 1 oz. an der Zitterspitze wirklich bedient, wirft mit der regulären Spitze aber noch anständig ihre 2 oz..

Was sind die Angaben der Testkurven wirklich wert? Ich behaupte mal: ziemlich nix! Bei Spitzen alleine zweimal nix!
Was man in Kataloge und auf Blanks schreibt, ist für mich nur noch Schall & Rauch. Schon alleine deswegen, weil es meist jeder Ermittlung entbehrt und nur noch auf Schätzungen, oder "Berechnungen" beruht.

Was hilft mir die Faustregel, dass ich eine 2 oz. Spitze benützen soll, wenn 60 gr. eben so liegen bleiben und es in der Praxis dann doch zu viel, oder zu wenig ist? Die eigene Erfahrung, das eigene Gefühl mit dem Material ist das einzige, was wirklich zählt. Und da hat der altgediente Angler im Laden natürlich seine Vorteile gegenüber dem Beginner, ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen, der sich seine Schätze erst aus dem I-Net zusammenbestellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

barbless angler schrieb:


> Auf den Spitzen steht nichts und  die Aktion würde ich als parabolisch bezeichnen.




Jupp. So dachte ich mir das schon.


----------



## Tobias85

Die Spitzen-Problematik bei selbst ausmessen habe ich auch schon kennen lernen dürfen. Letztendlich ist das ja aber auch gar nicht so wichtig. Entscheidender ist doch, wieviel Kraft es braucht, die Spitze auf den ersten Zentimetern so krumm zu ziehen, dass ich den Biss deutlich als solchen identifizieren kann. Denn das ist ja der Widerstand, den der Fisch spürt...was danach bis zu 90°-Kurve kommt ist ja eher zweitrangig. 

Petri an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben oder schaffen. Ich bin derzeit schwer am hadern, wo der nächste Trip hingeht. Mitte der Woche gehen die Temperaturen deutlich zurück und es wird wohl für ne ganze Weile sehr regnerisch, heißt also steigende Pegel. Man könnte es an der Kiesbank von dieser Woche auf Barbe probieren, bevor sie nächste Woche in den Fluten versinkt, oder gehts an den See mit den wenigen, aber großen Brassen, bevor denen das Herbstwetter auf die Fresslust schlägt? Zeit hab ich diesen Monat nur noch für einen längeren Ansitz, da will das wohl überlegt sein.


----------



## Andal

Jetzt mal angenommen, ich kaufe eine Friedfischrute von 1980 und auf der steht, dass ich Schnüre von 4 - 8 lbs. benützen soll. Eine 40 Jahre alte Schnur dürfte kaum mehr aufzutreiben sein und wenn, dann würde ich sie nur noch sehr ungern fischen wollen. Woran orientiere ich mich dann? Am vermuteten Diameter, oder an der der angegebenen Tragkraft? In mindestens einem Fall liege ich dann ziemlich abseits der gedachten Angaben. Also am besten gleich sehen, was am besten passt und die Angaben direkt "abknibbeln".

Und selbst wenn die Rute brandneu aus dem Laden kommt. Eigentlich noch übler, denn die Tragkraftangaben moderner Leinen gehen dermaßen auseinander, wie noch nie. Da kann man die Empfehlung gleich wieder in die Tonne treten!


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Spitzen-Problematik bei selbst ausmessen habe ich auch schon kennen lernen dürfen. Letztendlich ist das ja aber auch gar nicht so wichtig. Entscheidender ist doch, wieviel Kraft es braucht, die Spitze auf den ersten Zentimetern so krumm zu ziehen, dass ich den Biss deutlich als solchen identifizieren kann. Denn das ist ja der Widerstand, den der Fisch spürt...was danach bis zu 90°-Kurve kommt ist ja eher zweitrangig.



Eigentlich ist es gar nicht so kompliziert. Bei reinen Zitterspitzruten ist es in 95% aller Fälle die mittlere Spitze, die am harmonischten dazu passt und bei Twin Tips entweder die mit den Zitterspitzen, ODER die reguläre.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Hau rein ... der "Kleine" wird langsam erwachsen und vernünftig!


Erwachsen ist er mit 24 Jahren schon, aber vernünftig noch lange nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Erwachsen ist er mit 24 Jahren schon, aber vernünftig noch lange nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Erwachsen, im Sinne von Verantwortlichkeit, war ich mit 35 noch nicht.


----------



## Jason

Bin am packen für heute Abend. Entschieden hab ich mich für die Kennet Perfektion mit der ABU Cardinal 66 und die Shakespeare Wand mit der kleinen 2400 Ambidex. Meinen Bengel hab ich die Spinnrute und eine Raubfischrute eingepackt. Der will Hechte fangen. 
Leider habe ich gestern Abend vergessen den Weizen mit heißem Wasser in die Thermoskanne zu füllen. Jetzt quillt er seit heute morgen 10:00Uhr. Mal schauen, ob er nach 8 Stunden brauchbar ist. Mais, Maden und Würmer sind auch am Start. Zielfisch gibt es für mich keinen. Jeder Friedfisch ist herzlich Willkommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Wenn du normalen Weizen ca. 20 min. offen köcheln lässt, ist er perfekt. Zur Not kannst du deinen ja noch kurz nachkochen.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du normalen Weizen ca. 20 min. offen köcheln lässt, ist er perfekt. Zur Not kannst du deinen ja noch kurz nachkochen.


Ich habe ihn mit Curry in die Thermoskanne gemacht und kochendes Wasser drauf gegeben. Sollte hinhauen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^ kann ich gut verstehen. Hoffentlich habt Ihr einen schönen Vater-Sohn-Angeltag.


Werden wir haben. Er hatte mich heute angerufen und sagte, dass er im Angelcenter ist und fragte mich, was wir noch alles brauchen. Ich sagte nur, dass ich nichts brauche. Hab von allem genug. Bring ein Päckchen Maden mit und lass die Finger von den teuren Kunstködern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht, Jason. Das gilt natürlich auch für Heinz.

Bin gerade wieder am Wasser.
Wieder mit der Sundridge, Abu und 18er Haken. Andere Stelle. Der erste Biss brachte einen... Überraschung... Plötz.


----------



## Jason

Die Sache ist voll im Gange. Die Picker hat schon einige Plötze an Land gezogen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen schönen Karpfen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Über den hier hab ich mich besonders gefreut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh Mann  - sieht es bei dir malerisch aus... .
Und die Ambidex weckt Erinerrungen... .
Bei mir war es nicht nur erheblich unromantischer und gröber, es war auch ziehmlich witzlos...
Aber ich will euch die Montage des Versagens nicht vorenthalten..


----------



## feederbrassen

@Jason schönes Gewässer was man so sieht auf den Bildern. 
Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend am Wasser und Petri heil


----------



## Breamhunter

Die Stäbe sind auch da. Nochmal ein großes Lob an baitstore.de. Samstag bestellt, Dienstag geliefert. Auch ein perfektes Warenwirtschaftssystem. Bei Bestellung wird sofort die noch vorrätige Menge angezeigt. Allerdings ist die Länge nach meiner Bestellung ausverkauft. Waren wohl die letzten beiden 
Die Kescherstäbe sind zwar relativ dünn, aber beim Probewedeln (sagt man doch heute in Fachkreisen so ?) machen die Dinger einen recht stabilen Eindruck. Gewicht hält sich auch in Grenzen. Dank nochmal an Alle und ein schönes (Rest-)Wochenende.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder @Jason und @rhinefisher !


----------



## Bleizange

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Spitzen-Problematik bei selbst ausmessen habe ich auch schon kennen lernen dürfen. Letztendlich ist das ja aber auch gar nicht so wichtig. Entscheidender ist doch, wieviel Kraft es braucht, die Spitze auf den ersten Zentimetern so krumm zu ziehen, dass ich den Biss deutlich als solchen identifizieren kann. Denn das ist ja der Widerstand, den der Fisch spürt...was danach bis zu 90°-Kurve kommt ist ja eher zweitrangig.



Ich stimme dir zu, aber mit der Bissanzeige meines Pickers bin ich nicht  ganz so zufrieden. Besonders "zarte" Bisse bekomme ich nur schlecht mit.

In der Bucht habe ich vom "Goldenen Hirsch" mal 2 Spitzen geordert. Mal sehen, ob ich nach der Bastelstunden zufrieden bin.


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, aber mit der Bissanzeige meines Pickers bin ich nicht  ganz so zufrieden. Besonders "zarte" Bisse bekomme ich nur schlecht mit.
> 
> In der Bucht habe ich vom "Goldenen Hirsch" mal 2 Spitzen geordert. Mal sehen, ob ich nach der Bastelstunden zufrieden bin.


Schon mal mit einem Target Board probiert? Die Zielscheiben bringen echt was!


----------



## Bleizange

Andal schrieb:


> Schon mal mit einem Target Board probiert? Die Zielscheiben bringen echt was!


 Nein. Aber Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Andal

Besonders wenn Wind den Hintergrund bewegt, dann sind die Dinger Gold wert. Muss man auch nicht unbedingt für Geld kaufen. Aus einem Eimerdeckel und einem Bankstick lassen sich Target Boards leicht selber basteln.


----------



## Bleizange

Andal schrieb:


> Besonders wenn Wind den Hintergrund bewegt, dann sind die Dinger Gold wert. Muss man auch nicht unbedingt für Geld kaufen. Aus einem Eimerdeckel und einem Bankstick lassen sich Target Boards leicht selber basteln.


   Schwarzer Hintergrund und weiße Linien wären optimal, oder?


----------



## Andal

Wobei die Dinger ja auch existenzgefährdend teuer sind......









						Spro Target Board Feeder zur Bisserkennung Method Feederangel Futterkorb Feedern  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Spro Target Board Feeder zur Bisserkennung Method Feederangel Futterkorb Feedern in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> Schwarzer Hintergrund und weiße Linien wären optimal, oder?


Da ich weisse Spitzen bevorzuge, sind dunkle Scheiben natürlich ideal.


----------



## Tricast

So, ich war heute auch am Wasser für 3 Stunden und Frau Hübner hat es sich bequem gemacht auf der Terrasse am Teich mit einem Buch. Gefangen habe ich auch, ist aber nicht der Rede wert. Werde morgen Bilder einstellen und einen Bericht über die Vorkommnisse verfassen. Allen noch einen schönen Abend wünschen Euch

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Bleizange

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei die Dinger ja auch existenzgefährdend teuer sind......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spro Target Board Feeder zur Bisserkennung Method Feederangel Futterkorb Feedern  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Spro Target Board Feeder zur Bisserkennung Method Feederangel Futterkorb Feedern in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Aber bis Montag schwer zu bekommen.  Bastelmaterial habe ich allerdings genug da.


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> Aber bis Montag schwer zu bekommen.  Bastelmaterial habe ich allerdings genug da.


Eigener Herd ist Goldes wert!


----------



## feederbrassen

Targetboard Marke Eigenbau 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Anschschluss mit Englischem Gewinde,versteht sich, 120 mm Durchmesser wiegt vielleicht 20 Gramm. 
Dann sieht man auch alles, selbst Nachts.


----------



## Andal

Mein erstes TB war in Irland aus einem Karton von Katzenfutterdosen. Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftige Optik, aber in der Funktion auch ausreichend.


----------



## feederbrassen

barbless angler schrieb:


> Aber bis Montag schwer zu bekommen.  Bastelmaterial habe ich allerdings genug da.


Aus welcher Ecke kommst du ich hab noch eins hier


----------



## feederbrassen

Der Aufwand für mich so ein Teil zu Basteln ist bei mir minimal. 
Die Scheibe selbst ist Verbrauchsmaterial wo ich Arbeite nur noch Gewinde aus Kunststoff dran, Lacken, Streifen drauf, fertig


----------



## geomas

Petri heil und danke für die schönen Bilder, Jason!
Die Wand sieht echt schnieke aus, auf den „frischen Bildern” stört der seltsame Griff gar nicht.

Glückwunsch zu den Kescherstielen, @Breamhunter ! 
Das Wedeln (und Ausschütteln eines feuchten Netzes) ist mit Vorsicht zu betreiben. Für solche Bewegungen sind die Teile nicht gemacht.

Schade, @rhinefisher , daß es bei Dir nicht lief.


----------



## geomas

Tja, die Angelei mit dem kleinen 18er „Feeder-Kreishaken” hat echt Spaß gemacht.
War vormittags und auch am Abend unterwegs. An zwei verschiedenen Stellen.






Als Köder diente Dosenmais, der mittels Quickstop am Haar hinter dem Preston PR C1 gehalten wurde.
Entweder ein großes Korn längs oder zwei, maximal drei kleinere oder „platte” Körner quer.

Das Vorfach war etwa 35cm lang, anfangs hatte ich ein 10g DS-Blei am festen Seitenarm, später umgebaut auf ne Durchlaufmontage.
Hatte anfangs Probleme mit dem Drall, dafür war mit dem „fixed Paternoster” die Bißausbeute höher als mit der Durchlaufmontage.
Dafür kommen natürlich auch andere Ursachen in Betracht - es fiel mir nur auf.





Auf der heute erstmals eingesetzten alten Kapselrolle war 0,185er Shimano Exage, ne ganz taugliche Mono fürs die Grundangelei.
Die Rute (kürzlich sehr günstig erworben: „Sundridge 10ft turbo Graphite Multi-Tip”) hatte ich mit einer ziemlich straffen Carbon-Spitze ausgestattet.
Die beiden vom Verkäufer mitgelieferten Glas-Tips sind vermutlich nicht original und passen von der Biegekurve nicht so gut. Da muß ich noch mal testen.

Die Bisse wurden auf mannigfaltige Weise signalisiert und teilweise auch gar nicht. Klar, es gab die typischen Bisse mit Geruckel und krummer Rute, auch ein Ausfedern der Rute und Erschlaffen der Schnur (Fallbiß) und dann noch „Gerüttel” mit anschließender Funkstille - und dennoch hing der Fisch.

Die Fische waren ausschließlich weit vorne gehakt - meist mittig in der „Unterlippe”. Einige Male löste sich der Haken im Kescher von selbst. Anfangs hatte ich ein paar Aussteiger - ich schiebe das auf das Haar, was anfangs evtl. etwas zu lang war. Vielleicht hatte der Fisch Mais und „Quickstop” quer im Maul, den Haken aber nicht. Nur eine Theorie.

Ach ja - Fisch: es biß ganz gut. Gab etliche Plötz in den typischen Größen und einen Ü40-Brassen. Die Rute verträgt sicher deutlich stärkere Fische und ich habe Lust, sie mal mit zu den Döbeln zu nehmen. Mit den weichen Pickern wohl keine gute Idee.

Die Rolle hat Spaß gemacht. Die Einhand-Schnurfreigabe ist super. Mit dem Lauf und der Bremse muß ich mich noch anfreunden.


----------



## Jason

War ein schöner Vater-Sohn Angelabend. Zwar nur mit reichlich Rotaugen, aber es war schön. Der erhoffte Karpfen oder Hecht blieb aus. Mit der Sigma Wand hat es ausgesprochen echt Laune gemacht zu angeln. 10er Haken mit Made-Mais bestückt und auf die Bisse musste ich nicht lange warten. Was mich gewundert hat ist, dass die kleinen Rotaugen die Spitze deutlich zum zittern brachte und bei den größeren so gut wie nichts zu erkennen war. Der zuvor abgebildete Plötz hat auf ein Maiskorn gebissen und es war an der Spitze nichts zu erkennen. Der hing dran, als ich den Köder kontrollieren wollte. 
Im übrigen war der Weizen nach 7 Stunden in der Thermoskanne Tacko. Man konnte ihn gut auf den Haken bekommen. Die Fische sind wie wild draufgegangen. Und mein Freund, der Werwolf hat auch wieder geschrien. Mein Junge schaute mich mit großen Augen an und sagte, wenn er alleine hier wäre, könnte er auf solche schreienden Tiere verzichten. Ich sagte ihm, dass ist halb Mensch halb Tier, ein Werwolf. Er zeigte mir nur den Scheibenwischer. Nu ja, es wurde ziemlich frisch und um 10:00 Uhr packten wir zusammen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Jason - na das hört sich doch nach einem schönen Angelabend an. 
Wie hast Du den Mais angeboten? Oder hast Du ihn nur gefüttert?


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason - na das hört sich doch nach einem schönen Angelabend an.
> Wie hast Du den Mais angeboten? Oder hast Du ihn nur gefüttert?


Ich habe den Mais am 10er Haken angeboten. An der Wand hab ich ein Tropfenblei vor dem Wirbel montiert. 
Das hat 6 Gramm gehabt. Angefüttert habe ich mit einem Paniermehl, Weizen und Mais Gemisch. Also sowohl, als auch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Und wie ich an den Teichen angekommen bin, saßen die drei Gänse mal wieder auf meinem Lieblingsangelplatz.
So süß wie drei auch sind, so können sie auch nerven. Ich habe mich an einer anderen Seite niedergelassen, wo das ganze Gestrüpp weggeschnitten wurde. Der Schäfer, der sich um die Vegitation kümmert, hat gute Arbeit geleistet.
An der Stelle kann man wieder gut fischen. Aber die Gössel meinten, dass sie mich besuchen müssten und alberten wieder vor unseren Ruten rum. Da hab ich sie mit kleinen Erdklumpen verscheuchen müssen. Es tat mir zwar Leid, aber mir blieb keine andere Wahl. So hatten wir unsere Ruhe und sie sind ihren Weg gegangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Da hat doch glatt jemand Geburtstag.
Alles gute 
@ Tobias 85


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Da hat doch glatt jemand Geburtstag.
> Alles gute
> @ Tobias 85


Ach  @phirania, danke für den Hinweis!!! Du bist ein guter Erinnerer!
@Tobias85: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Ich wünsche Dir Glück, Gesundheit und viele schöne Angeltage!


----------



## kuttenkarl

alles Gute @Tobias85

Unsere Karpfennacht war kalt aber erfolgreich. Mein Kumpel hat 2Karpfen von 55cm und 61cm gefangen. Waren seine bisher größten Karpfen und ersten Boilie Karpfen. Ich habe 2 Karpfen von 58cm und 59cm gefangen. Dazu einen Abriß im Unterwassergestrüpp plus einen Aussteiger. Gewässer war ein kleiner Vereinsteich von etwa 80x40m. War ein schönes unterhaltsames ruhiges Angeln (Ditmarscher Bier ist echt gut).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hering 58

@Tobias85
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir, und vieel Fisch am Haken.


----------



## Tobias85

@phirania und @Wuemmehunter: Vielen Dank! 

@Breamhunter: Glückwunsch zu den Stangen, dann kanns ja bald wieder losgehen auf die Flussbrassen 

@Tricast, @Jason, @geomas und @kuttenkarl: Euch ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs, heute ist Räuchertag! Den Ofen habe ich gerade angefeuert, die Aale hängen Bereits zum vortrocknen und ein Rost mit einen Barsch, einen paar Heringen und einer Pfeffermakrele ist auch schon vorbereitet.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach Jungs, heute ist Räuchertag! Den Ofen habe ich gerade angefeuert, die Aale hängen Bereits zum vortrocknen und ein Rost mit einen Barsch, einen paar Heringen und einer Pfeffermakrele ist auch schon vorbereitet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355626


Hatte ich gestern, leider zu versalzen....war wohl schwer verliebt Gutes Gelingen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, die Aale sehen doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und der Rest schaut auch lecker aus!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355633


Irgendwie fehlt noch die Einladung


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Komm rüber, @Tikey0815! Da is auch nix versalzen. Die Pfeffermakrele ist der Hammer und alles andere ebenfalls!


----------



## Slappy

Petri!!!!! 

Happy Burtzeltag @Tobias85


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Pfeffermakrele ist der Hammer und alles andere ebenfalls!


Die Pfeffermakrele hat nur einen einzigen Nachteil ... sie ist singular.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach Jungs, heute ist Räuchertag! Den Ofen habe ich gerade angefeuert, die Aale hängen Bereits zum vortrocknen und ein Rost mit einen Barsch, einen paar Heringen und einer Pfeffermakrele ist auch schon vorbereitet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355626


Das hast du aber schon vor dem Räuchern sehr geschmackvoll angerichtet, lieber Stephan!
Man sieht, dass du mit Herz & Liebe bei der Sache bist...


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355633


Prima, sieht alles auf den Punkt aus! Das hast du doch nicht etwa alles allein mit deiner holden Gattin verputzt, oder etwa doch...


----------



## Skott

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt noch die Einladung


Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade...


----------



## Andal

Skott schrieb:


> Das hast du aber schon vor dem Räuchern sehr geschmackvoll angerichtet, lieber Stephan!
> Man sieht, dass du mit Herz & Liebe bei der Sache bist...


Stephan hat ein sehr glückliches Händchen in Sachen savoir vivre. Bei seiner Frau, dem Ferdinand und ihm fühlt man sich automatisch wohl!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, Jungs das war schon lecker! Natürlich haben wir das nicht allein verputzt. Mit dem Rest (3 gute Aale und einige Heringe) verwöhne ich morgen meine lieben Kolleginnen und Kollegen. Aber der Genuss ist noch nicht vorbei: Eine Verdauungs-Partagas gibt es gerade an der Wümme, beim gemütlichen Wochenendausgangsangeln. Übrigens wurde die Ruhe gerade durch einen fast Fünfziger Aland unterbrochen.... und jetzt gerade den nächste, diesmal deutlich über 40 cm. Ach, das Leben kann so schön sein!


----------



## Andal

So gefällt mir der Fluss deutlich besser, als Anfang März, als Seenlandschaft.


----------



## Bleizange

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aus welcher Ecke kommst du ich hab noch eins hier


Ich wohne in der Nähe von Leipzig. 

Mein Board ist fertig und wird morgen ausgiebig getestet. Nichtsdestotrotz vielen Dank für das Angebot!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355633


Der Tisch ist ja reichlich gedeckt. So richtig schön rustikal. Ich mag so was.
Und natürlich noch ein Petri Heil zu den Alande. Da hast du den Sonntag doch bestens rum bekommen. 
Auch ein Petri an den Rest der Mannschaft, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Mir steht mal wieder eine Arbeitsreiche Woche bevor. Ob ich da wenigstens mal kurz an unser Vereinsflüsschen komme weiß ich noch nicht. Kommenden Samstag findet unser Abangeln statt. Ob ich daran teilnehmen kann, steht auch noch in Frage. Wahrscheinlich ruft da auch die Firma. 
Was macht eigentlich unser Ükelbruder @Minimax ? Hat er sich von seinem Urlaub erholt? Wenn er den Döbeln nachgestellt hätte, hätten wir es bestimmt erfahren. 
Allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche. Genießt die nächsten 2-3 Tage noch. Das Wetter soll umschlagen und es soll deutlich kälter werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Heute mal am See wieder zugeschlagen.
￼￼￼loo kp in
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
7


----------



## geomas

Besser spät als nie: alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber @Tobias85 ! 
Möge das Studium laufen wie erhofft und dennoch genug Zeit zum Angeln bleiben.


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris gehen raus an Räuchermeister Wümme und an @kuttenkarl den Karpfenbändiger, und natürlich auch an @phirania .


----------



## geomas

Fang des Tages: ein DS-Rig auf Mais am Haar

Mein Tag heute war sehr anstrengend und nervig und auch bei der abendlichen Angelsession konnte ich nicht abschalten (ärgerlich).
Habe mit ähnlicher Taktik und Tackle wie zuletzt ein paar Plötz, 2 Güstern und ein leicht bewachsenes Dropshot-Rig auf Mais landen können. 
Hatte deutlich zu viele Aussteiger und trotz „Feeder-Circle” zwei Fische, die den Haken nicht in der Lippe hatten, sondern etwas tiefer im Maul (aber null problemo).
Mit etwas Glück kann ich morgen weiter an meiner Technik (den Montagen) feilen. Werde wohl auch ne Rute mit weicherer Spitze testen.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355633


Sieht ja echt lecker aus.....


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Ausnahme-Fang, Georg!  Ich bin mir sicher, das Rig hat einen fulminanten Drill geliefert, lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Heute Vormittag gabs anfangs Nebel, dann „bessere Plötz” und einen Nachwuchsbrassen.
Melde mich später noch mal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Georg !

Ich war heute mit Boot barscheln bei Hochsommerwetter:





__





						Raubfisch Stammtisch
					

Wahre Worte.ab122 Ich sehe das auch nicht so gerne, wenn der Finger im Maul steckt.  Gruß Jason  Vor allen nicht wenn sie grad paar Zentimeter groß sind.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Tricast

Hallo, am Samstag war es endlich soweit, ich durfte ans Wasser und da Frau Hübner nicht angeln wollte habe ich auch nur den Klapphocker mitgenommen und zwei Ruten. Einmal die Shimanski Diaflash Winklepicker und meine Swingspitzrute, aufgebaut auf einen North Western Blank. Ich wollte unbedingt endlich auch mal einen Fisch fangen, also habe ich mit einem 18er Feederhaken von Sensas und ca. 60cm 10er Vorfach geangelt. Jeweils ein Swingspitzblei von 1/4 oz als Laufmontage klomplettierten die Montage. Als Köder hatte ich Toastbrot das nach unseren Freunden benannt ist und ein paar gammelige Maden. Sparsam mit Breadpunch angefüttert und eine Made auf den Haken gezogen.





Ich brauchte auch nicht lange warten und die Swingtip ging zügig in die waagerechte. Nachdem ich die Rute aufgenommen habe und Wiederstand spürte wusste ich auch gleich: Ja es ist eine Wollhandkrabbe. Davon hatte ich noch weitere 3 Stück und eine Handvoll kleiner Brassen/Güstern und Rotaugen. Aber erst richtig Rund ging es als Frau Hübner neben mir Platz nahm und die Fische anlockte. Puttputtputt und schon hing wieder einer am Haken. Ihr Kommentar: Hast du denen denn nicht Bescheid gesagt dass du hier angelst?
Dann kam noch ein Ehepaar gegen Abend die bis 22Uhr bleiben wollten sich aber auch nicht viel versprachen denn die letzten Tage war es schon nicht so toll.
Jedenfalls waren es drei kurzweilige Stunden und nachdem sich die größeren nicht sehen ließen habe ich dann auch eingepackt.






Am Sonntag ging es wieder an den Tietjenteich und da in dem Bereich von gestern sehr viel Dreck auf dem Wasser schwamm habe ich mich für den Teich entschieden und nicht für den Abflussgraben. Als Köder hatte ich eine Dose Mais von Gut und sowas dabei und den Rest der gammeligen Maden.
Montiert habe ich ein 1/2 oz Swingspitzblei und einen Korum Barbless Hook Hairs with Quickstops in der Größe 10 und ein oder zwei Maiskörner.
Da Frau Hübner auch gerne eine Angel halten wollte habe ich ihr die Shimanski abgetreten. Aber lange hat sie es in der prallen Sonne nicht ausgehalten und zog sich in den Schatten der Hütte zurück. Ich hatte jedenfalls einen Bilderbuchbiss an meiner Rute und nach kurzer Drillphase ließ sich ein Brassen von knapp 50 cm über den Kescher führen. Danach noch ein Aaland von 25 cm und ein 15 cm Rotauge. Gebissen haben alle auf Mais und der Haken hing ganz vorne in der Lippe.
Die Shimano kam nicht weiter zum Einsatz. Besser auf eine Rute konzentrieren und Fisch fangen; oder wie hat Andal das nochmal erzählt wie es in Irland war.
Ich habe es ja öfter mal wieder versucht mit mehreren Ruten, aber zwei ist eine zu viel.







Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS: Diese Woche noch dann hat Frau Hübner 14 Tage Urlaub. Drückt bitte die Daumen für anständiges Wetter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön Heinz.

Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den ausführlichen und detaillierten Bericht, lieber Heinz und ein herzliches Petri heil!
Der Brassen ist ja ein echter Charakterfisch mit dem „Schlag” im ansonsten untadeligen Schuppenkleid.
Der Stammtisch drückt die Daumen für gutes Angelwetter in den kommenden Wochen!


----------



## geomas

Tja, der Sommer verabschiedet sich anständig. Nach morgendlichem Nebel (teilweise richtig dicht) gab es einen
wunderschönen September-Vormittag, den ich glücklicherweise am Wasser verbringen konnte.






Hatte die Kamera auf SW gestellt, aber die Stimmung (der Nebel verzog sich gerade) stimmt nicht.

2 Ruten, beide mit „normalen Stationärrollen” versehen, hab ich mit Feeder-Kreishaken und Mais bestückt.
An der alten Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder probierte ich mal wieder den Ananas-Aroma-Mais von Timarmix - und zwar an einem 14er Guru QM1.
Die zweite Rute, eine sehr weiche Bomb-Rute, hatte den zuletzt benutzten 18er Preston PR C1 Haken als Greifer. Und hier nahm ich den (kleineren und weicheren) Dosenmais als Hakenköder.

Gleich der erste Fisch kam auf den Ananas-Mais - ein für die Verhältnisse hier guter Plötz von knapp über 30cm. Der sah so aus, als ob er schon die eine oder andere Schlacht geschlagen hätte. Die vermutlich über 30 Jahre alte Tri-Cast-Rute begeistert mich immer mehr. Hab ja ein paar mal von „Verbindlichkeit” in der Aktion geschrieben und genau dieses Merkmal bietet sie wie kaum eine andere Rute, die ich benutzen konnte.





Etwas mitgenommener Plötz. Sieht nicht so aus, hatte aber 31cm.

An der Stelle, die ich mit dem aromatisierten Mais beangelte, gibt es irgendwelche UW-Hindernisse.
Ich verlor einige Fische an dieser Stelle (aber keine Abrisse).





Ein Hindernis-Teil konnte ich landen. War recht schwer, das Holzstückchen.
Rechts sieht man die Seepocken, die hier am Müll (auch an Booten, Wasserbauten...) wachsen.

Es gab insgesamt etwa ein halbes Dutzend meist etwas besserer Plötz und eine U30-Brasse.
Perfekt funktionieren tut die Angelei mit den Feeder-Kreishaken nicht oder noch nicht. Muß noch weiter tüfteln und probieren.
Heute gab es wieder etliche Fische, die ausstiegen.


----------



## Andal

Dieses Fundstück würde ich der Vitrine anvertrauen. Hat irgend was kultiges, selbst wenn das nicht unbedingt zutreffen muss.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Fundstück würde ich der Vitrine anvertrauen. Hat irgend was kultiges, selbst wenn das nicht unbedingt zutreffen muss.



Zu spät...

Aber Holz, das ne Weile (vermutlich viele Jahre) im Wasser lag, hat etwas mystisches.
Ich hatte kurz überlegt, ob es ein Stück einer Schatztruhe sein könnte, aber die eher modernen Schrauben zerstreuten derart erbauliche Gedankenspiele.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe eine große Schuhschachtel..... randvoll mit Dingen ohne jeden Wert, aber an jedem einzelnen hängen Tonnen von Erinnerungen.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas und @Tricast: Schöne Berichte sind das von euch  Für den zweiwöchigen Angel-Showdown wünsche ich auch schon mal gutes gelingen!

Ich hab mir heute Gewässerordnung und -karte der Interessengemeinschaft geholt, der unser Verein angehört. Jetzt hab ich einige Gewässer mehr zur Auswahl und die ersten zwei Ansitze sind auch schon fest geplant. Vier bisher ungefangene Fischarten würde ich meinem Portfolio dieses Jahr gerne noch hinzufügen - ob das klappt?  Schauen wir mal


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vier bisher ungefangene Fischarten würde ich meinem Portfolio dieses Jahr gerne noch hinzufügen - ob das klappt?  Schauen wir mal


Die da wären?


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Die da wären?



Vorerst behalte ich das für mich, da ich zu den tatsächlichen Bestandsdichten absolut gar nix sagen kann und damit die Gefahr eines Totalversagens besteht. Aber der Plan steht, Literatur wurde seit Tagen immer wieder gewälzt, gegrübelt, Stellen erkundet und der erste Bericht wird in Kürze auch den ersten Zielfisch enthüllen - unabhängig von Erfolg oder Misserfolg.


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @geomas und @Tricast: Schöne Berichte sind das von euch  Für den zweiwöchigen Angel-Showdown wünsche ich auch schon mal gutes gelingen!
> 
> Ich hab mir heute Gewässerordnung und -karte der Interessengemeinschaft geholt, der unser Verein angehört. Jetzt hab ich einige Gewässer mehr zur Auswahl und die ersten zwei Ansitze sind auch schon fest geplant. Vier bisher ungefangene Fischarten würde ich meinem Portfolio dieses Jahr gerne noch hinzufügen - ob das klappt?  Schauen wir mal



Für Dein Vorhaben wünschen wir dir alles erdenklich gute und dass Du ein glückliches Händjen bei der Platzwahl und der Köderauswahl hast. Wir sind schon ganz gespannt auf Deine Berichte. Kommt denn auch die Match zum Einsatz?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Tricast und @geomas zu Rotaugen, Holz, Krabben, DS-Rig, Brassen usw. und danke für die kurzweiligen Berichte!

Mein Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende entgegen und das herrliche Spätsommerwetter wohl auch. Der nächste Ansitz findet dann in heimischen Gefilden statt.


----------



## Tricast

@Mescalero : Was Du brauchst ist ein Sabbatjahr. Leider sind nicht alle im Öffentlichen Dienst.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Mehrere Sabbatjahre am Stück....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freundefreunde........heute brennt die Sonne nochmal so hochsommerlich , dass mir eigentlich nix andres übrig bleibt als es mit Schwimmbrot auf Döbel zu versuchen.

Brot und Streuselschnecke sind besorgt und nachher geht es los.


----------



## Tricast

Streuselschnecke kann so lecker sein! Guten Appetit und hol was raus damit wir wieder neidisch die Bilder betrachten können.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brot und Streuselschnecke sind besorgt


Du sollst die Doebel anfuettern und nicht dich selbst. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Döbeln macht hungrig.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Döbeln macht hungrig.


Gib es zu, du Döbelst nur damit was zwischen die Kiemen kommt


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vorerst behalte ich das für mich, da ich zu den tatsächlichen Bestandsdichten absolut gar nix sagen kann und damit die Gefahr eines Totalversagens besteht. Aber der Plan steht, Literatur wurde seit Tagen immer wieder gewälzt, gegrübelt, Stellen erkundet und der erste Bericht wird in Kürze auch den ersten Zielfisch enthüllen - unabhängig von Erfolg oder Misserfolg.


Verstehe ich, aber ich fiebere auch sehr gerne mit. 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freundefreunde........heute brennt die Sonne nochmal so hochsommerlich , dass mir eigentlich nix andres übrig bleibt als es mit Schwimmbrot auf Döbel zu versuchen.
> 
> Brot und Streuselschnecke sind besorgt und nachher geht es los.


Nennt sich hier Streuselbrötchen. Eigentlich nur ein dickerer, leicht speckiger Hefeblechkuchen mit sehr vielen knusprigen Streuseln. Kommt man einfach nicht dran vorbei!


----------



## rhinefisher

Hallo die Herren!
Herrlich - wo kann ich das noch ungestraft sagen....
Meine neuen Kreishaken sind angekommen.
Sind schon deutlich kleiner, aber auch nicht so richtig kreisig, ausserdem hatte ich schon 2 Päckchen davon.....
Weiter geht die Suche...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren!
> Herrlich - wo kann ich das noch ungestraft sagen....
> Meine neuen Kreishaken sind angekommen.
> Sind schon deutlich kleiner, aber auch nicht so richtig kreisig, ausserdem hatte ich schon 2 Päckchen davon.....
> Weiter geht die Suche...
> Anhang anzeigen 355766


Eine weitere Quelle wäre die Marke "Decoy" - aber da weiss ich nicht genau, wie es mit kleinen Größen und der Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland aussieht. Endstabil sind sie allemal. Das haben sie mir in Norwegen bewiesen!



			decoy circle hook - Google Suche


----------



## phirania

Erleichterung beim angeln:


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Erleichterung beim angeln:
> Anhang anzeigen 355785


Gar nicht so verkehrt. Ruckzuck hat man einen "Hau" weg und ist froh um jedes Pfund, das man nicht mehr tragen muss. Außerdem machen es die Karpfenfisher mit ihren Barrows und die Stipper mit den Plattformen ja vor, wie man sich Hilfe schaffen kann!


----------



## Professor Tinca

So bin wieder zurück.
Döbel angeln unter erschwerten Bedingungen heute......

Seitdem ich das letzte Mal dort war wurde das ganze Flüsschen mit einem Mähboot gereinigt. Der Wasserstand ist nach Wochen ohne Regen erschreckend und das Wasser selbt klar wie ein Aquarium.
Och hab viele Stellen abgeklappert aber es sind kaum noch Döbelmin dem Abschnitt. Das Mähboot hat se wohl verjagt. Fehlende Unterstände tun wohl ihr übriges momentan.
 Mal sehen wann die Jungs sich dort wieder einfinden. Ich vermute das dauert länger.
Naja wie dem auch sei. Ganz leer bin ich nicht ausgegangen, auch wenn es nicht so glorreich war wie sonst.
Bilder kommen gleich. Muss zum Handy.......


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355800
> Anhang anzeigen 355801
> Anhang anzeigen 355802
> Anhang anzeigen 355803
> Anhang anzeigen 355804
> Anhang anzeigen 355805
> Anhang anzeigen 355806


Dickes Petri.
Hat sich sich dann doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## Andal

Die Aiteln sind ja doch noch da ... nur wahrscheinlich sauber vergrätzt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Die Aiteln sind ja doch noch da ... nur wahrscheinlich sauber vergrätzt!



Ja aber nur wenige. An vielen Stellen(die sonst immer besetzt sind) gähnende Leere.


----------



## Jason

@Tricast Petri Heil an dich und schön dich mal wieder zu sehen. Schöne Bilder die du da uns zeigst.

@Tobias85 Ich wünsche dir viel Glück auf der Suche der noch ausbleibenden Spezies. Ich bin sehr gespannt was bei deinen Erforschungen raus kommt.

@geomas Petri Heil gen Norden. Das Rotauge ist nicht schlecht. Was war eigentlich dein größtes. Kannst du dich da dran erinnern? Ich frage nur, wer so viel angeln geht wie du, da kann so etwas schon mal in Vergessenheit geraten. 
@Professor Tinca Auch wenn du über das Mähboot meckerst, hast du hast du doch wieder top gefangen. Petri Heil.

@Mescalero Tja, alles Gute hat mal ein Ende, so wie dein Urlaub. Ich bin nach meinem Urlaub schon wieder die dritte Woche an der Schippe. Je älter man wird, desto schneller vergeht die Zeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja aber nur wenge. An vielen Stellen(die sonst immer besezt sind) gähnende Leere.


Die kommen schon wieder, wenn das "Wohnzimmer" nachgewachsen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Davon gehe ich aus aber es dauert halt ne ganze Weile.........


----------



## Andal

...fängste eben inzwischen Bärsche.


----------



## Slappy

Petri für die ganzen Fänge. 
Ich hoffe morgen mal an den großen Teich zu kommen. 
Nachdem ich hier einen Tipp für gute, günstige Rollen bekommen habe, erhielt ich überraschend heute ein Paket. Eigentlich war es erst für Donnerstag /Freitag angekündigt. 

Ich finde die auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. Mal sehen wie die sich in der Praxis präsentieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> ...fängste eben inzwischen Bärsche.




Das könnte ich machen.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri für die ganzen Fänge.
> Ich hoffe morgen mal an den großen Teich zu kommen.
> Nachdem ich hier einen Tipp für gute, günstige Rollen bekommen habe, erhielt ich überraschend heute ein Paket. Eigentlich war es erst für Donnerstag /Freitag angekündigt.
> 
> Ich finde die auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. Mal sehen wie die sich in der Praxis präsentieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355810


Deine neuen Rollen stehen ja in der Reihe wie die Soldaten. Viel Erfolg damit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil zur wieder beeindruckenden Döbel-Strecke, lieber Professore! 
Muß auch mal wieder zu einem kleineren Fluß, mal sehen, wie sich die Vegetation im, auf und am Wasser entwickelt hat.
So'n Mähboot-Einsatz sehe ich grundsätzlich aber positiv. Oder gibts da andere Ansichten?
Natürlich sollte es für die Fische genug „Unterstände” und Rückzugsorte geben.


----------



## geomas

@Jason - einen richtig dicken Plötz hab ich noch nie gefangen. Bei 33cm ist schon Schluß. 
30er sind hier im Fluß nebenan zumindest tagsüber selten an den Haken zu bekommen. 
25er gibts gut und 20er und noch kleinere reichlich.

Es gibt ein paar stehende Gewässer in der Nähe, die einen sehr guten „Weißfisch”-Bestand haben sollen.
Vielleicht kann ich mich im Laufe der Jahre zu einem Ü40 Rutilus „hochangeln”.


----------



## geomas

@Slappy - Glückwunsch zu den Rollen! Sind es aktuelle Modelle?
Viel Erfolg damit!

@rhinefisher - der Demon Circle ist deutlich runder als der Octopus und als die Feeder-Kreishaken sowieso.
Leider ist der Mustad auch deutlich teurer und schwieriger zu bekommen als die genannten Modelle.
Meiner Meinung nach können sehr runde Circle-Hooks in kleinen Größen nicht so gut funktionieren wie im Großformat.
Habe heute Abend ausschließlich mit nem 6er Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power (ein relativ kleiner Feeder-Kreishaken mit Plättchen) geangelt und die Hakrate war sehr hoch.


----------



## geomas

#heuteabend...

...bissen sie anfangs ganz gut, die Warnow-Plötz. Hatte die alte Tri-Cast Feeder mit einer „fester Seitenarm”-Montage versehen, wie zuvor erwähnt diente der 6er Circle Power als Greifer. Als Köder diente Mais - entweder die größten Körner Dosenmais oder der mit Ananas-Aroma versehene von Timarmix.
Das runde Dutzend Plötz relativ fix erreicht, danach setzte eine Beißflaute ein. Die Bisse waren alle sehr deutlich, die Fische hakten sich selbst. 
Erneut kann ich nur schwärmen von der Aktion der alten Feeder-Rute. Einen Eisvogel bekam ich mal wieder zu Gesicht und Stare ohne Ende, die auch den Soundtrack des Abends beisteuerten. Das Ufer gegenüber der abendlichen Angelstelle ist unzugänglich und dieses große Schilfareal somit ein Eldorado für Wildtiere aller Art.

#fixed paternoster
Ich habe übrigens mal gemessen: das „Vorfach” ab Knoten bis Haken war 41cm lang, der feste Bleiseitenarm vom Knoten bis zum DS-Blei 20cm. 
Beide Werte sind etwas über dem üblichen Wert. Typischer sind für die Kreishaken eher so knapp 30-35cm Vorfachlänge und 10-15cm für den Bleiseitenarm.
Aber auch kürzer gehts. Immer abhängig vom Gewässer, der Strömung und wie die Fische zupacken.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg und besonders auch dir, Professor - unter den Bedingungen doch eine beachtliche Strecke.

@Tricast: Ja, die Match ist auch wieder eingeplant. Vielleicht hat sie ja die ganze Zeit nur auf so eine besondere Aufgabe gewartet und mir deshalb bisher jeglichen Fisch verwehrt.

Und @Mescalero: Komm gut nach Hause und bald wieder ans Wasser!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Der Ükel rollt wie immer wie ein Hochgeschwindigkeitszug 
Danke im Nachhinein an all die Helfer bei der Bestimmung der wunderhübschem Kesselgrundel 
Und ein dickes Petri Heil an alle seitdem erfolgreichen Fänger !!!


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - der Stammtisch ist schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen Fischzug, also viel Erfolg!

@Mescalero - hoffentlich konntest Du den wilden Osten so richtig genießen.


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren!
> Herrlich - wo kann ich das noch ungestraft sagen....
> Meine neuen Kreishaken sind angekommen.
> Sind schon deutlich kleiner, aber auch nicht so richtig kreisig, ausserdem hatte ich schon 2 Päckchen davon.....
> Weiter geht die Suche...
> Anhang anzeigen 355766



Wenn Du nix findest steigen wir selber ins Business ein und werden reich 
PS: Sorry,hab es nicht hinbekommen den Post nachträglich in den davor zu packen


----------



## Andal

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Wenn Du nix findest steigen wir selber ins Business ein und werden reich


Einer hält und einer biegt - wird schon schief gehen!


----------



## Andal

Wobei solche Haken-Umbauten ja wirklich nichts Neues sind. Schon vor weit über 50 Jahren haben die ersten "Haarangler" Lachsfliegenhaken von den Öhren befreit, sie teilweise eingekürzt und mit einem Klecks Lot für einen Plättchenhakenknoten vorbereitet ... damals band man die Haare noch extra, aus wirklich haarfeinem Zeug gebunden ... teilweise 10 cm lang. Alles noch sehr experimentell und abenteuerlich, was da ausgeworfen wurde.


----------



## geomas

^ Von 10cm langen Haaren kann ich nur träumen.
Meine Frisur nähert sich dem Zustand „ohne”.


----------



## Andal

Ja die Haare hab ich auch nicht mehr. Aber wir sparen enorme Zeiten beim frisieren!


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Ja die Haare hab ich auch nicht mehr. Aber wir sparen enorme Zeiten beim frisieren!


Dann bleibt mehr Zeit zum angeln wenn man nicht so lange vor dem Spiegel steht.

Liebe Grüße an alle die ans Wasser kommen und auch die, die nicht ans Wasser kommen.

Heinz


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> @Slappy - Glückwunsch zu den Rollen! Sind es aktuelle Modelle?



Du, ganz ehrlich..... Ich hab keine Ahnung von wann die sind. Die wurden mir empfohlen und waren günstig. Deshalb durften die bei mir einziehen. 
Ich habe mal versucht etwas über die zu finden... Naja, es blieb beim Versuch. Ich finde absolut nichts darüber.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Slappy Deine Rollen wurden 1984 hergestellt und kosteten damals 76,50 DM,  97,50 DM und 126, 50 DM. Die LS 500 ist eine groessere 3000er, die 520 eine 5000er und die 560 eine 7000er Größe. Das waren damals keine günstigen Rollen. Mal sehen, wie sie sich am Wasser machen werden.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> @Mescalero - hoffentlich konntest Du den wilden Osten so richtig genießen.


Absolut, das Wetter war uns mehr als hold und die Gegend ist ein Träumchen. Ganz so einfach funktioniert es mit dem Abschalten allerdings nicht mehr, habe ich festgestellt - Wlan sei Dank.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Döbeln macht hungrig.


Und ich dachte immer, der kommt beim Döbeln vom Dübeln  wieder was gelernt!
Petri allen Fängern, ich komme aktuell kaum mit. @Skott das Bild muss leider warten von der Combo und wäre dann auch nur eine Trockenübung. Weiss noch nicht wann ich wieder ans Wasser komme (aber möglicherweise 2020)


----------



## Captain_H00k

Hier gehts echt zack zack mit den Berichten,daher halte ich mich auch mal zurück, und genieße einfach die diversen Eindrücke die man hier von den Spots und den Fischen bekommt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal ein dickes Petri an die Fänger der Letzten Tage. Ich habe Eure Berichte genossen. Danke dafür. Ich bin gerade Beruflich viel unterwegs. Gestern war ich zum Testen neuer Features eines Feldhäckslers im Westfälischen und auf dem Rückweg fuhr mein Auto wie von Geisterhand gesteuert zum Baitstore (weiß such nicht, wie das wieder passiert ist). Größere Investitionen habe ich nicht getätigt, aber an ein paar Nubsies, der Ergänzung meines Feederkorbbestandes und dem Futtervorrat für die nächsten Wochen kam ich nicht vorbei. Unter anderem will ich mal neue Vorfachhaken von Korum und Browning Ausprobieren.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, erstmal ein dickes Petri an die Fänger der Letzten Tage. Ich habe Eure Berichte genossen. Danke dafür. Ich bin gerade Beruflich viel unterwegs. Gestern war ich zum Testen neuer Features eines Feldhäckslers im Westfälischen und auf dem Rückweg fuhr mein Auto wie von Geisterhand gesteuert zum Baitstore (weiß such nicht, wie das wieder passiert ist). Größere Investitionen habe ich nicht getätigt, aber an ein paar Nubsies, der Ergänzung meines Feederkorbbestandes und dem Futtervorrat für die nächsten Wochen kam ich nicht vorbei. Unter anderem will ich mal neue Vorfachhaken von Korum und Browning Ausprobieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355830


Hättste mal bescheid gesagt, ich hätte Kaffee für Dich kredenzt


----------



## Hecht100+

Mysterious, wie die Autos heutzutage fahren.  Bei mir ist das auch immer so ein Problem, egal in welche Richtung, der passende Laden liegt am Weg.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich würde sagen, es handelt sich um intelligent-autonomes fahren. Der Autopilot antizipiert, was in unseren Friedfischangler -Hirnen vor sich geht, und leitet die notwendigen Kursabweichungen ein. Ich liebe mein Auto dafür!!!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein Auto dafür!!!



Ja, ich auch, gestern erst wollte es unbedingt beim Raiffeisenmarkt vorbei. Die haben ihr Programm jetzt in Richtung Fopu umgestellt, aber auch von FTM gibt es 16er Feederhakenbriefchen und das zu einem Preis, der echt günstig ist. Also werde ich demnächst mit denen den kleinen Silberlingen ´(oder auch großen) nachstellen. Denn 16er selber zu binden, das tue ich meinen Augen nicht mehr an bei meiner Blindheit.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle Fänger, waren ja wieder viele sehr schöne Berichte. Leider frisst mich die Arbeit im Moment, auf Grund des anstehenden Urlaubes auf und abends ist es ja auch sehr früh dunkel,  so dass es in den letzten Tagen nix wurde mit ans Wasser. Aber dafür geht es ab nächsten Mittwoch eine Woche an den Erlensee bei Brake an der Unterweser. Ein Häuschen direkt am Wasser und angeln von der Terasse eine ganze Woche lang...

Ich freue mich schon sehr und bin gespannt was dort so gehen wird. Gerade zermarter ich mein Hirn was alles mit muss. Also bis jetzt 1 Methodfeeder, 1 Stellfischrute, 2 leichte Karpfenruten, 2 Picker, 2 Swingtip, 1 Matchrute und ne leichte Spinnrute. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was da so wirklich drinne ist und mit Standarbeschreibung Hecht,Karpfen,Aal ist meißt nix anzufangen...


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Aber dafür geht es ab nächsten Mittwoch eine Woche an den Erlensee bei Brake an der Unterweser. Ein Häuschen direkt am Wasser und angeln von der Terasse eine ganze Woche lang...
> Ich freue mich schon sehr und bin gespannt was dort so gehen wird.


Dann wünsche ich dir jetzt schon mal viel Petri und gute Erholung für den Urlaub...


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann bleibt mehr Zeit zum angeln wenn man nicht so lange vor dem Spiegel steht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle die ans Wasser kommen und auch die, die nicht ans Wasser kommen.
> 
> Heinz





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, erstmal ein dickes Petri an die Fänger der Letzten Tage. Ich habe Eure Berichte genossen. Danke dafür. Ich bin gerade Beruflich viel unterwegs. Gestern war ich zum Testen neuer Features eines Feldhäckslers im Westfälischen und auf dem Rückweg fuhr mein Auto wie von Geisterhand gesteuert zum Baitstore (weiß such nicht, wie das wieder passiert ist). Größere Investitionen habe ich nicht getätigt, aber an ein paar Nubsies, der Ergänzung meines Feederkorbbestandes und dem Futtervorrat für die nächsten Wochen kam ich nicht vorbei. Unter anderem will ich mal neue Vorfachhaken von Korum und Browning Ausprobieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355830


Der Teufel in der Maschine ... sowas aber auch!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann bleibt mehr Zeit zum angeln wenn man nicht so lange vor dem Spiegel steht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle die ans Wasser kommen und auch die, die nicht ans Wasser kommen.
> 
> Heinz


...auch das Raufen der selbigen entfällt - der Gewinn an Zeit, an Angelzeit steigert sich ins Unfassbare!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> ...auch das Raufen der selbigen entfällt - der Gewinn an Zeit, an Angelzeit steigert sich ins Unfassbare!


Nimm nur als Beispiel die ganzen uniformen, frisur- und eigenheitslosen Mädels. Gut, die angeln nicht. Aber was die den lieben langen Tag Haare aus dem Gesicht streichen, gereicht uns zum Drill und der Versorgung eines 40-Pfünders, wenn man die Zeiten mal addiert.

Der kahle Mann ist einfach DER Gewinner!


----------



## Slappy

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Slappy Deine Rollen wurden 1984 hergestellt und kosteten damals 76,50 DM,  97,50 DM und 126, 50 DM. Die LS 500 ist eine groessere 3000er, die 520 eine 5000er und die 560 eine 7000er Größe. Das waren damals keine günstigen Rollen. Mal sehen, wie sie sich am Wasser machen werden.


Vielen vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. 
Ich bin BJ 88


----------



## Tikey0815

Die Gnade der späten Geburt


----------



## Hecht100+

Noch einmal so jung sein, ne, nochmal 32 Jahre arbeiten. Aber es ist doch schön  so eine Mischung im Ükel zu haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.
> Ich bin BJ 88




Dann durftest du zur großen Jahrtausendwende Silvesterparty noch gar nicht saufen..........da Armer.


----------



## Slappy

Das Alter ist gut. Aber wie du schon sagst. Der Weg bis zur Freiheit ist bei mir noch sehr weit......


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann durftest du zur großen Jahrtausendwende Silvesterparty noch gar nicht saufen..........da Armer.


das nicht, aber lange wach bleiben


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann durftest du zur großen Jahrtausendwende Silvesterparty noch gar nicht saufen..........da Armer.


Ükelküken, wie Süß


----------



## Andal

Alt werden hat vor allem einen großen Vorteil. Man darf ungeschönt ehrlich sein, ohne dass gleich alle am Rad drehen!


----------



## der matti

Andal schrieb:


> Alt werden hat vor allem einen großen Vorteil. Man darf ungeschönt ehrlich sein, ohne dass gleich alle am Rad drehen!


man wird aber schneller entmündigt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jetzt stellt euch mal vor wir wären Pferde - am Ende wartete nichts außer der Seifenfabrik auf uns.


----------



## Andal

der matti schrieb:


> man wird aber schneller entmündigt


Die Entmündigung, im althergebrachten Sinn, gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Maximal eine gerichtlich angeordnete Betreuung, die aber bei weitem nicht mehr so umfangreich ausfällt.


----------



## der matti

Andal schrieb:


> Die Entmündigung, im althergebrachten Sinn, gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Maximal eine gerichtlich angeordnete Betreuung, die aber bei weitem nicht mehr so umfangreich ausfällt.


Die Einschränkung macht es nicht besser, eine kurze desolate Episode, ohne familiären Rückhalt (unentschlossene/zerstrittene Familie), und du bist am Po (nicht in Italien)


----------



## Andal

Wenn du meinst. Aber das Thema passt nicht in den Ükel.


----------



## der matti

Sorry, am Thema vorbei, erlebe ich aber doch regelmäßig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst. Aber das Thema passt nicht in den Ükel.



Genau! Schließlich heißt es wankelnder Ükel und nicht wackelnder Ükel.


----------



## Slappy

Sagt mal Männer, 
Auf meinen DRX steht ja das ich Schnüre von 2,5 - 5lb verwenden soll. Damit ist die Hauptschnur gemeint, oder? Demnach soll ich nur bis 0,15er aufspulen? So dünn????


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Genau! Schließlich heißt es wankelnder Ükel und nicht wackelnder Ükel.


Hier knacken die Knochen halt nicht nur weil wir Angeln gehen


----------



## Andal

Das ist der Knackpunkt. Vor allem bei etwas älteren Ruten. Deine DRX würde ich, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, bis zu einer 0,25er fischen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt euch mal vor wir wären Pferde - am Ende wartete nichts außer der Seifenfabrik auf uns.



Oder man macht Soylent Green aus uns...


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Sagt mal Männer,
> Auf meinen DRX steht ja das ich Schnüre von 2,5 - 5lb verwenden soll. Damit ist die Hauptschnur gemeint, oder? Demnach soll ich nur bis 0,15er aufspulen? So dünn????



Ha, das ist ja mein Lieblingsthema: ich würde die Hersteller-Empfehlung durchaus ernst nehmen. 
Empfehlen kann ich Dir eher altmodische Hauptschnur, die einen relativ großen Durchmesser für die Tragkraft hat.
Zum Beispiel die Maxima Chameleon. Wenn ne 0,18er mit knapp unter 3kg Tragkraft angegeben ist oder ne 0,20er mit um die 2kg Tragkraft hast Du vermutlich ne relativ robuste, abriebfeste Schnur wie die Maxima gefunden.
Die Finger lassen würde ich von moderner Hightech-Mono mit sehr hoher Tragkraft bei geringem Durchmesser.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend gab es außergewöhnlich wenig Fisch für mich. Zwei Plötz konnte ich landen, drei weitere verlor ich wenige Meter vor dem Ufer in einem Krautbüschel.
Auch die Bißfreudigkeit war gebremst. Und ich zog nach kurzem Geruckel öfters nur ein angeknabbertes Maiskorn aus dem Wasser - vermutlich Minis.
Der Fisch, der mir durchaus Hoffnung auf einen „Großen” machte entpuppte sich als selbst-quergehakter Plötz von geschätzt 23cm.






Begonnen hab ich mit Ananas-Aroma-Mais auf der linken Rute und Knoblauch-Aroma-Mais rechts.
Das Garlic-Aroma war heute nicht der Bringer, Ananas schien den Geschmack der Fischis besser zu treffen.

Hab heute erstmalig das Feederrspitzen-Oberteil einer vor etlichen Jahren günstig erworbenen Greys Twin Tip Rute benutzt, die Jahre vorher hab ich immer nur das „Avon-Top” zum Einsatz gebracht.
So richtig begeistert bin ich von der Rute als Feeder-Rute bislang nicht, aber das mag sich noch ändern.





Die (vermutlich über 30 Jahre alte) Tri-Cast verfügt über altmodische Push-Over-Wechselspitzen und ne seltsame Beringung.
Die Greys hat übergroße Ringe mit Einlage an den Wechselspitzen. Könnte nützlich sein, wenn viel Grünzeugs auf dem Wasser treibt.

Noch sind hier sehr viele Paddler und andere Wassersportler unterwegs, das wird sich sicher bald ändern.
Dann kann ich mit weniger Risiko den Köder auch mal weiter draußen anbieten. Derzeit bei Tageslicht undenkbar.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, das ist ja mein Lieblingsthema: ich würde die Hersteller-Empfehlung durchaus ernst nehmen.
> Empfehlen kann ich Dir eher altmodische Hauptschnur, die einen relativ großen Durchmesser für die Tragkraft hat.
> Zum Beispiel die Maxima Chameleon. Wenn ne 0,18er mit knapp unter 3kg Tragkraft angegeben ist oder ne 0,20er mit um die 2kg Tragkraft hast Du vermutlich ne relativ robuste, abriebfeste Schnur wie die Maxima gefunden.
> Die Finger lassen würde ich von moderner Hightech-Mono mit sehr hoher Tragkraft bei geringem Durchmesser.


Das ist ja oft die Crux, dass hier die Angaben, die Vorgaben nicht mehr zusammenpassen wollen. Vielen Engländern gelten 15 lbs. Schnüre heute noch gleich einer 35er Kaprfenschnur. Und die Maxima ist nun auch wirklich keine Durchschnittsschnur, mit ihrer extrem hohen Dehnung und den geringen Tragkräften, im Vergleich zum realen Diameter. Das ist ein Endlosthema, wo die Insulaner und der Kontinent nie zusammenkommen werden - fürchte ich und verlass mich da hauptsächlich auf mein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich teste im Moment 0,20 mm Damyl Speziline Forelle mit 3,2 kg Tragkraft. Speziline Friedfisch endet bei 0,18, deswegen bin ich auf Forelle ausgewichen. Dehnung ist genug da und auch ansonsten kann ich nichts schlechtes schreiben.


----------



## geomas

#maxima
#daiwasensor

Hatte gerade die Trudex Pin in der Hand, da ist noch 6lb Maxima drauf und die paßt mir so rein gefühlsmäßig gar nicht dazu. Fühlte sich zu drahtig an. Hmmm.
Werde mal die 5lb-Variante (0,20er) an der alten Pin testen.
Speziell in den dünneren Ausführungen (4lb und schwächer) ist die Maxima ne Bank fürs leichte Friedfischangeln.
An der wunderbaren Balzer Editions-Picker hab ich bislang ausschließlich Maxima in 3lb gefischt und die paßt absolut perfekt zur Rute.
Die beiden sehr weichen Picker in meinem Bestand (viel weicher als die schnelle Balzer) bekommen demnächst Maxima von 2,5lb Tragkraft. 
Sollte sehr gut passen.

Vor ner Weile hab ich mir ja ein gemischtes Doppel Silstar Tradition Quiver Ruten (mit fest eingespleißter Bibberspitze) besorgt.
Die bekommen jetzt jede ne ABU 506 und entweder ein Drennan Isotope (hat sich im Kurztest bei der kürzeren der beiden Ruten schon als tauglich erwiesen) oder ein Mini-Knicki an ner Halterung von Korum oder Enterprise. Und sollen sich somit als „Go-To”-Dämmerungsruten beweisen.
Die kräftigere der beiden Ruten soll Daiwa Sensor von 6lb Tragkraft bekommen, die kürzere (2,85m vs 3,30m) die gleiche bewährte Mono in 4lb.


----------



## Andal

So unterschiedlich können die Anwendungen ausfallen.

Mein Bezugsgewässer ist für mich der obere Mittelrhein. Nicht strömungsarm, aber steinreich und die Basaltbrocken sind auch teilweise richtig scharfkantig. Muscheln obendrein.

So ist auch bei mir die 20er Soft & Strong die dünne Hauptschnur. Die übliche eine 25er. Die Vorfächer entweder gleichstark, oder minimal dünner, aber nie unter einer 18er Antares. Auch die Haken sind derber. 12er klein, 14er winzig. Normal würde ich jetzt 4er bis 10er ansehen. Die Rheinfische haben damit auch kein Problem, b.z.w. ich sehe es nicht. Und so ein halbseidener Brassen von 40 cm weiss im Rhein durchaus seine Körpermasse einzusetzen. Barben sowieso und selbst die im Stillwasser eher trögen Alande sind auch bereit, hier etwas mehr Gas zu geben.

Ich angle auch bewusst etwas gröber, auch bei den Ködern. Nicht weil mir das optisch besser zusagt, ich möchte auch gerne lieber die besseren Fische fangen.


----------



## geomas

#balance

Die Balance versuche ich zu finden. Zarte Rute und feine Schnur und dann derbes Eisen paßt für mich nicht. 
Genausowenig wie kräftige Ruten, entsprechende Mono und ein deutlich zu feiner Haken.
Die Angaben von Drennan (auf den Ruten, aber eben auch auf Hakenpackungen...) finde ich durchaus hilfreich. 

Die Angelstellen direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft bieten wenig Unterschiede in Sachen Fischart und -größe, sind aber was Hängerträchtigkeit oder auch einsetzbare Rutenlängen betrifft sehr unterschiedlich. So gesehen kann ich mich glücklich schätzen, sowohl butterweiche kurze Picker als auch etwas kräftigere und deutlich längere Ruten griffbereit zu haben.

Was die Hakengrößen betrifft pendele ich derzeit zwischen den Extremen. Neulich funktionierte es (teilweise) richtig gut mit einem einzelnen Maiskorm am Haar hinter dem 18er Feedercircle. An anderen Tagen gibts da nur Fehlbisse und Aussteiger.
Heute habe ich an einer Rute einen 4er Owner Chinta 50340 benutzt - die Größe schien mir für die teilweise sehr großen Maiskörner gut zu passen. 
Für nen 20er Plötz nun gar kein Problem. Für den Durchschnitts-Discounter-Dosenmais hingegen sind viel kleinere Haken meine Wahl. 
Habe auffällig viele Bisse direkt nach der Passage von Booten und Kajaks... bekommen. Vermutlich wird der Köder durch die temporär veränderte Strömung aufreizend bewegt, da will ich das Hakengewicht so gering wie möglich halten. 
Andererseits läuft es manchmal so gut mir dem vergleichsweise schweren Circle Power. Fragen über Fragen.
Wir Angler können uns sehr glücklich schätzen, soviel experimentieren und herumspielen zu können.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe mir geschworen, dass ich an dem Tag das Angeln aufgeben werde, wenn mir die Schnappsideen ausgehen.


----------



## Andal

Da fällt mir ein, als ich beschloß, mit einem roten Gummibärle einen Fisch zu fangen. Meine damalige LAG hat vorsorglich die GB's aufgefressen und mich gefragt, ob ich jetzt total einen an der Waffel habe. Gummibärle sind aber schnell nachbeschafft und die juvenilen Aiteln im Ammeranger Bach fanden halbe Bärle am 8er Eisen gar nicht so schlecht. Gummibärle sind als Köder auch nicht so falsch. Man muss nur beachten, dass die Gelatine unter Wasser ihr Volumen ungefähr verdreifacht und das ganz schöne Big Baits werden können.

Leider soll der Bach in den letzten Wintern böse unter dem Kormoranen gelitten haben. Schade um den kleinen Wiesenbach und seine schönen Rotaugen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ükelküken, wie Süß


Im Gegensatz zum gros des Ükels kriegt er vermutlich noch einen hoch (oder sieht ihn zumindest ohne Spiegel) just sayin'(und als jemand der eigentlich immer überall der jüngste war finde solche Kommentare... nicht zwingend notwendig)


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> just sayin'(und als jemand der eigentlich immer überall der jüngste war finde solche Kommentare... nicht zwingend notwendig)


Sicherlich war das jeder von uns einmal irgendwann, irgendwo, wollte damit keine zarte Seele verletzten, auch nicht Deine, Mi Scuzi


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sicherlich war das jeder von uns einmal irgendwann, irgendwo, wollte damit keine zarte Seele verletzten, auch nicht Deine, Mi Scuzi


Passte für mich nur nicht zum ükel und du warst nicht der einzigste:-*


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ein Drennan Isotope (hat sich im Kurztest bei der kürzeren der beiden Ruten schon als tauglich erwiesen)



Wie groß sind die und sieht man die wirklich gut nachts?

Petri Heil zu den Plötzen!


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie groß sind die und sieht man die wirklich gut nachts?
> 
> Petri Heil zu den Plötzen!



Danke! 
Ich mache später mal ein Foto von den Isotopen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Würdest du die dann auch mal abmessen bitte?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Plötzen, Georg!


----------



## Tobias85

Edit


----------



## Tobias85

Habemus barbus - das war der Plan gestern Abend. Ob ich meine erste Bartträgerin überlisten konnte berichte ich euch nun.

Nachdem ich vor einer Woche ja schon die 'englische Kiesbank' an der Leine entdeckt habe, war ich zwischenzeitlich nochmal an anderen Abschnitte dieses mittelgroßen Flusses unterwegs und habe Strukturen erkundet und auch die recht rar gesäten Zugangsmöglichkeiten zum Wasser. Zwischendurch und im Anschluss hab ich Artikel der SHG und einiger englischer Barbenaltmeister verschlungen und wurde mir immer sicherer, dass ich da einige sehr brauchbare Stellen entdeckt habe.

Der Plan war also schnell geschmiedet: Eine Flussbiegung sollte mich zur ersten Barbe führen. Am Prallhang waren auf gute Länge mehrere Meter Ufer abgetragen und beim aktuellen Wasserstand gab es dort eine recht klar definierte Strömungskante. Das Wasser schoss am ausgespülten Bereich vorbei, verlor dann aber direkt an Fahrt und wurde wieder etwas ruhiger. Ich stand gegenüber am einzigen Zugang zu dieser Stelle und hatte einen klassischen kiesig-sandigen Gleithang vor mir, laut Literatur klassischer Fressplatz der Barben zur Nacht hin. Stromab schließt sich noch eine Strecke mit vielen überhängenden Bäumen an, unter denen sich die Fische tagsüber verstecken können. Da die Leine eines der Hauptvorkommen der Barben in Niedersachsen beherbergt und auf dieser Strecke auch definitiv Barben nachgewiesen sind, sollten an diesem Bilderbuch-Spot fast zwangsweise welche herumlungern. 

Starten wollte ich mit rollendem Window-Feeder an der gegenüberliegenden Strömungskante mit vielen Maden und Hanf, verschlossen mit lecker-käsigem Futter von Browning, später wollte ich dann Würmer, Frühstücksfleisch und andere duftende Hakenköder im kiesigen Flachwasser vor meinen Füßen anbieten. Zum rollen lassen war die Strömung an der Kante leider nicht stark genug, entweder blieb er einfach liegen oder wurde bei kürzeren Würfen direkt in die Hauptströmung transportiert. Einen Korb, den ich vom Gewicht her quer durch den Fluss stationär am Grund hätte halten können, hatte ich leider nicht. Also hab ich den Window-Feeder nur leicht in die Strömung geworfen und dann ans eigene Ufer rollen lassen. Das hat auch wunderbar funktioniert, der Feeder kam immer wieder im gleichen Bereich zum Stillstand. Und dann folgten die Bisse. Im Sekundentakt. Kleinfische, die mir die Maden ausgelutscht haben.  

Habe dann auf Wurm gewechselt und das ständige Zupfen hörte auf. Der nächste Biss machte sich als gleichmäßiges, wiederholtes Zucken der Rutenspitze bemerkbar. Anhieb, Fisch, habemus grundulus! Neue Feederrute entschneidert, leider mit der falschen Spezies. So ging das dann eine Zeit lang weiter (inzwischen war es auch dunkel) und ich habe mich entschieden, einen Würfel Tulip auszulegen und spekuliert, dass die Grundeln und sonstigen Kleinfische daran weniger interessiert sind. So war es dann auch, es folgten keine Kleinfischbisse mehr, allerdings auch keine anderen Bisse. Gegen 21 Uhr habe ich dann eingepackt und bin gefahren. Allerdings nicht enttäuscht, sondern um einige hilfreiche Erfahrungen reicher.

Diese Stelle hat mich nicht zum letzten mal gesehen und das nächste mal landet dann wohl ein fixer Cagefeeder mitten in der Strömung oder genau auf der Kante. Früher oder später wird es schon klappen.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil @Tobias85 , auch wenn der ZF dieses Mal nicht an den Haken ging. Das klappt schon noch. 

Die einzigen Barben, zu denen ich hier Zugang habe, wohnen in einem Salmonidenbach. Stattliche Geräte! De facto werden sie nämlich nicht beangelt und können wachsen bis zum Umfallen. Es herrscht KuKö-Pflicht und auf Fliegen beißen sie nicht. Evtl auf Gummifisch aber das habe ich nicht probiert. Sollen sie halt weiterwachsen!


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Tobias85 , auch wenn der ZF dieses Mal nicht an den Haken ging. Das klappt schon noch.
> 
> Die einzigen Barben, zu denen ich hier Zugang habe, wohnen in einem Salmonidenbach. Stattliche Geräte! De facto werden sie nämlich nicht beangelt und können wachsen bis zum Umfallen. Es herrscht KuKö-Pflicht und auf Fliegen beißen sie nicht. Evtl auf Gummifisch aber das habe ich nicht probiert. Sollen sie halt weiterwachsen!


Da hat der Lock mal einen Bericht in der FuF zu veröffentlicht- gezielt mit kleinen GuFis auf Barben, dafür ist er watend in die Sieg gestiegen


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hat der Lock mal einen Bericht in der FuF zu veröffentlicht- gezielt mit kleinen GuFis auf Barben, dafür ist er watend in die Sieg gestiegen


Barben sind ja noch ein Highlight für mich ! Leider hats letztens in der Weser nicht geklappt, der Weg ist das Ziel !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Barben sind ja noch ein Highlight für mich !




Jo das wär mal was. Ich hab son Teil auch noch nicht in live gesehen.
Hier gibt es keine weit und breit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jetzt kann ich es ja unter Tränen gestehen: Ich war gestern auch mal wieder ohne Barbenkontakt an der Leine fischen. Aber das wird noch, da bin ich mir sicher! Danke, @Tobias85, für Deinen motivierenden Bericht!

Edit: Es gab zwar keine Barbe, aber dafür habe ich einen neuen PB-Hasel mit 27 cm.


----------



## Tricast

Nur wer es versucht wird auch ans Ziel kommen. Deshalb @Tobias85 und @Wuemmehunter werdet Ihr noch euren Zielfisch an die Leine bekommen. Ich drücke Euch beiden jedenfalls beide Daumen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Wir können uns am Rhein über einen Mangel an Barben sicher nicht beschweren. Aber auf Barben abzuschneidern ist auch keine Kunst.

Barben ziehen und fressen, bald wie die Schleien, in kleineren Gruppen und sind bei Leibe nicht immer an den gleichen Stellen anzutreffen. Aber wie auch bei keinem anderen Friedfisch reagieren Barben sehr positiv, wenn man ihnen die Situation der Feeding Frenzy schafft. Sie durch beständige Fütterung an bestimmte Plätze bindet und in einen gewissen "Fressrausch" bringt. Nicht umsonst sind gewisse Strecken in GB so produktiv, was die Fänge von großen und größten Barben angeht.

Hanf, oder hanfhaltiges Futter unterstützt die Feeding Frenzy obendrein, denn Hanf sorgt für einen beschleunigten Durchsatz im Darm. Vulgus Dünnschiss. Wer nie wirklich satt wird, der hört auch kaum auf zu fressen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Evtl auf Gummifisch aber das habe ich nicht probiert.



Das macht ne Freundin im Rhein mit 5cm Gummis auch gelegendlich.
Dieses Jahr hatte sie schon drei Barben, obwohl wir hier natürlich bloß Vermutungen über die Standplätze anstellen können.. .
Wenn man die Fische sicher lokalisieren kann, ist das fangen mit Gummi keine Kunst...


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> werdet Ihr noch euren Zielfisch an die Leine bekommen



Aus der Leine wäre mir sogar noch lieber 

@Wuemmehunter: Petri zu den Hasel, in Größe und vor allem Leibesfülle ein stattliches Exemplar!


----------



## Skott

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Tobias85 , auch wenn der ZF dieses Mal nicht an den Haken ging. Das klappt schon noch.
> 
> Die einzigen Barben, zu denen ich hier Zugang habe, wohnen in einem Salmonidenbach. Stattliche Geräte! De facto werden sie nämlich nicht beangelt und können wachsen bis zum Umfallen. Es herrscht KuKö-Pflicht und auf Fliegen beißen sie nicht. Evtl auf Gummifisch aber das habe ich nicht probiert. Sollen sie halt weiterwachsen!


Ich darf bei mir auch nur Fliegenfischen in meinem Abschnitt, aber mit Nymphen (sind auch Kunstköder) kann man auch sehr gut Barben fangen...


----------



## Andal

Der Wooly Bugger gilt ja schon fast als klassische Barben-Fliege!


----------



## Hecht100+

Kurz mal O.T.  für @Slappy und andere, die sich auch die SNAP geholt haben, es ist sehr wenig Fett in der Rolle und das ist auch schon 35 Jahre alt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Aber auf Barben abzuschneidern ist auch keine Kunst



Bekomme ich zur Not auch mehrere male hintereinander hin....


----------



## Skott

Andal schrieb:


> Der Wooly Bugger gilt ja schon fast als klassische Barben-Fliege!


Haupteinsatzgebiet ist aber als Streamer (Fischchenimitation) auf größere Forellen...


----------



## Slappy

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurz mal O.T.  für @Slappy und andere, die sich auch die SNAP geholt haben, es ist sehr wenig Fett in der Rolle und das ist auch schon 35 Jahre alt.



Hab ich noch nie gemacht son Ölwechsel


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gemacht son Ölwechsel


1. Frauen, Kinder und Haustiere bei Androhung härtester Leibesstrafen des Zimmers verweisen.
2. Ein möglichst helles Tuch auf einem großen, leeren Tisch ausbreiten
3. Alles der Reihe nach zerlegen, reinigen und ablegen.
4. Zeit lassen!
5. Alles der Reihe nach wieder mit Fetten und Ölen an den richtigen Stellen wieder zusammenbauen.

Das ist kein Hexenwerk und für Lager sind feine Öle, wie die von Haarschneidern gut zu gebrauchen. Als Fett empfehle und benutze ich "Hanseline Titan Lagerfett, weiß".


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> 1. Frauen, Kinder und Haustiere bei Androhung härtester Leibesstrafen des Zimmers verweisen.
> 2. Ein möglichst helles Tuch auf einem großen, leeren Tisch ausbreiten
> 3. Alles der Reihe nach zerlegen, reinigen und ablegen.
> 4. Zeit lassen!
> 5. Alles der Reihe nach wieder mit Fetten und Ölen an den richtigen Stellen wieder zusammenbauen.
> 
> Das ist kein Hexenwerk und für Lager sind feine Öle, wie die von Haarschneidern gut zu gebrauchen. Als Fett empfehle und benutze ich "Hanseline Titan Lagerfett, weiß".


1. Würde die Kinder nicht interessieren 
2. Ok
3. Ok
4. Hahaha.... 
5. Hab ich bisher noch nie richtig hinbekommen. Irgend etwas blieb immer über oder ging kaputt..... 

Ich muss mal schauen wann ich mich traue


----------



## Tricast

Dann nimm eine billige Rolle z.B. eine die nicht mehr richtig läuft und versuche dein Glück. Wenn dann etwas schief geht ist es nicht so schlimm.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> 1. Würde die Kinder nicht interessieren
> 2. Ok
> 3. Ok
> 4. Hahaha....
> 5. Hab ich bisher noch nie richtig hinbekommen. Irgend etwas blieb immer über oder ging kaputt.....
> 
> Ich muss mal schauen wann ich mich traue


4. ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Möge die Übung gelingen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> 1. Würde die Kinder nicht interessieren
> 2. Ok
> 3. Ok
> 4. Hahaha....
> 5. Hab ich bisher noch nie richtig hinbekommen. Irgend etwas blieb immer über oder ging kaputt.....
> 
> Ich muss mal schauen wann ich mich traue


Ich steh ja auch vor dieser Snap **i've got the Power ** Mission , wir schaukeln das Kind schon  Ich bin von der Verarbeitung sehr angetan ! Cool finde ich die Mechanismen für Bügel und Kurbel anklappen  die 500er werde ich mit meiner Hightech Bolo verheiraten, Methusalem Reel meets Italian Bolognese


----------



## Mescalero

Skott schrieb:


> Ich darf bei mir auch nur Fliegenfischen in meinem Abschnitt, aber mit Nymphen (sind auch Kunstköder) kann man auch sehr gut Barben fangen...
> Anhang anzeigen 355962


Nymphen habe ich ihnen schon des Öfteren vor den Rüssel geworfen, dran vorbeigezogen oder ihnen damit den Weg versperrt. Haben sie mit dem A...h nicht angeguckt, die Döbel beäugen Nymphen wenigstens bevor sie sie ignorieren. 

„Unser“ Bach hat zwar überwiegend steinigen Boden aber es gibt auch reichlich schlammige Bereiche. Ich vermute mal, dass die Bartträger ziemlich gut im Futter stehen, anders als in schnell fließenden Gewässern wo es nicht so viel Fressbares gibt. Das ist jedenfalls meine Ausrede.


----------



## der matti

Andal schrieb:


> 1. Frauen, Kinder und Haustiere bei Androhung härtester Leibesstrafen des Zimmers verweisen.
> 2. Ein möglichst helles Tuch auf einem großen, leeren Tisch ausbreiten
> 3. Alles der Reihe nach zerlegen, reinigen und ablegen.
> 4. Zeit lassen!
> 5. Alles der Reihe nach wieder mit Fetten und Ölen an den richtigen Stellen wieder zusammenbauen.
> 
> Das ist kein Hexenwerk und für Lager sind feine Öle, wie die von Haarschneidern gut zu gebrauchen. Als Fett empfehle und benutze ich "Hanseline Titan Lagerfett, weiß".


und einen Mundschutz tragen, damit die Zahnprothese beim Staunen nicht ins Gerödel fällt...


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen wann ich mich traue


Fotografier alles vorher ab und mach dir Notizen. Dann kommst du zurecht. Bin ich mir sicher.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Slappy Ich schicke dir in der nächsten Zeit mal eine bebilderte Anleitung, die Rücklaufsperre hat eine Besonderheit. Ist aber kein Problem.


----------



## tob_wilson

Servus in die Runde, 
Wollte euch meine schöne Barbe aus der Donau bei Passau zeigen, Köder war gebratenes Frühstückfleisch!


----------



## Hecht100+

@tob_wilson 
Petri zu dem tollen Fisch. Einfach ein Traum.


----------



## tob_wilson

Danke hatte knappe 80cm war ein wirklicher Kampf aber ein schöner und jetzt schwimmt das Prachtexemplar wieder.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den detaillierten bericht, @Tobias85 und Petri zu den nicht-Zielfischen. 
Hoffentlich klappts mit der Barbe an der Leine an der Leine.

@Wuemmehunter - herzliches Petri zum Hasel-PB!

@tob_wilson - ein beeindruckender Fisch, Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - ich hab das Drennan Teilchen jetzt nicht auseinandergepult - das Isodingens sitzt in einem Silikonschläuchlein, welches über eine Art Mini-Klemme gezogen wird und damit an der Rutenspitze sitzt oder befestigt wird.
Als Größe ist 2,5x12mm angegeben. In einer Packung sind 2 Leuchtdinger und 2x7stk von den Plastiklemmen.





Nur zum Vergleich.

Zur Leuchtkraft: die Drennan-Teile leuchten schwach - aber ich finde das grünliche Glimmen angenehmer als das Leuchten eines normal großes Knicklichts von guter Qualität. Ich habe die Drennan-Packung auf dem Schreibtisch und bin immer ne Sekunde irritiert, wenn ich abends ins dunkle Zimmer kam und mich da etwas anleuchtet.





(hier war die Spitze zum Knipsen relativ dicht an der Kamera)

Für meine Art der Angelei (ich angele ja bislang selten bis es total dunkel ist) passen die Drennan-Teilchen gut.
Hoffentlich halten die Klemmen auch auf Dauer gut an den Spitzen.


----------



## Tobias85

Wow, was für eine Barbe, @tob_wilson! Dickes Peteri!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - ich hab das Drennan Teilchen jetzt nicht auseinandergepult - das Isodingens sitzt in einem Silikonschläuchlein, welches über eine Art Mini-Klemme gezogen wird und damit an der Rutenspitze sitzt oder befestigt wird.
> Als Größe ist 2,5x12mm angegeben. In einer Packung sind 2 Leuchtdinger und 2x7stk von den Plastiklemmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nur zum Vergleich.
> 
> Zur Leuchtkraft: die Drennan-Teile leuchten schwach - aber ich finde das grünliche Glimmen angenehmer als das Leuchten eines normal großes Knicklichts von guter Qualität. Ich habe die Drennan-Packung auf dem Schreibtisch und bin immer ne Sekunde irritiert, wenn ich abends ins dunkle Zimmer kam und mich da etwas anleuchtet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hier war die Spitze zum Knipsen relativ dicht an der Kamera)
> 
> Für meine Art der Angelei (ich angele ja bislang selten bis es total dunkel ist) passen die Drennan-Teilchen gut.
> Hoffentlich halten die Klemmen auch auf Dauer gut an den Spitzen.


Du wirst feststellen, das die weniger stark leuchtenden Isos viel angenehmer fürs Auge sind - und sie fangen erst sehr viel später an von alleine zu tanzen.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend gabs ne Premiere - eine bislang ungefischte alte Rute durfte erstmalig ans Wasser.





Die Silstar Tradition Power Quiver (3,30m - „medium” Aktion) hatte noch die Folie über dem durchgehenden Korkgriff.
Leider wurde sie offenbar falsch gelagert und hat einen Lackschaden (Hitze? Lösungsmittel?).
Die soll zusammen mit ihrer feinen und kürzeren Schwester (2,85m) als Dämmerungs- und Nachtangel-Combo dienen, so der Plan.
Diese Ruten haben die Bibberspitzen fest eingespleißt.





Als Rolle hab ich eine billig erworbene ABU 506 montiert, als Sehne dient 0,24er Daiwa Sensor brown von der Bulkspule
- die trägt offiziell 6lb und ist ne wirklich robuste, abriebfeste Mono.

Der erste Wurf brachte gleich einen soliden Hänger - Vorfach durch. Mist. Ich konnte zweimal einen Eisvogel bewundern und zu wirklich riesigen Starenschwärmen aufblicken, bevor es biß. Erster Fisch ever an der alten Rute war ein Plötz von knapp U20. Naja. Köder war Ananas-Mais von Timar, als Haken diente ein 8er LS-1810 (die Angelmais-Körner sind groß). Zweiter und leider auch letzter Fisch war ein Artgenosse von Nr. 1 - etwa 24cm lang.

Tja, was die Aktion von Feederruten angeht bin ich wohl endgültig verdorben.
Auf jeden Fall nimmt man die Fische an der Silstar ganz anders war als an der alten Tri-Cast oder auch der Drennan Bomb-Rute.
Die Silstar tut was sie soll, aber der „Wow-Effekt” stellt sich beim Angeln mit dieser Rute nicht ein.
Die kürzere und leichtere Variante der Tradition Quiver ist etwas verbindlicher.

Jetzt soll das Wetter erstmal ungemütlich werden. Mal sehen, ob ich ne Regenpause zum Angeln nutzen kann oder mich stur den Elementen ausliefere („Hero-Modus”).

PS: Falls jemand ne Ahnung hat, wann diese Ruten („3868 330”) gebaut worden sind - für ne Info wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den standesgemäßen Erstlingen an der neuen Rute, Georg.


----------



## geomas

Danke, der Begriff „standesgemäß” irritierte mich kurz. Da der Fang ja eher überschaubar war.
Aber dann erinnerte ich mich an Jack Hargreave, seine Sprüche zu den Rotaugen, und mutmaße, daß Du mich als so ne Art Gentleman betrachtest.


----------



## geomas

#angelmais

Zumindest momentan geht der stark aromatisierte Mais aus dem Glas besser als die billige, für den Verzehr durch Zweibeiner gedachte Discounter-Ware.
Mit Knoblauch-Aroma kann ich am Fluß nebenan nicht punkten, aber Ananas-Aroma funktioniert.
Habe eben noch Aromen wie Pflaume, Muschel und Vanille (ich mußte gerade an den Sportsfreund mit dem Sub-Pico-Wauwi denken) bestellt.
Die sonst so gierigen Güstern haben mir zuletzt die kalte schuppige Schulter gezeigt. 
Vielleicht bringt ein anderes Aroma die Bliccas auf Touren.

Eventuell probiere ich es testweise auch mal wieder mit Made oder Pinkies, irgendwie vermisse ich die „Glubschaugen”.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich habe zuletzt an der Leine bis in die Dunk


geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - ich hab das Drennan Teilchen jetzt nicht auseinandergepult - das Isodingens sitzt in einem Silikonschläuchlein, welches über eine Art Mini-Klemme gezogen wird und damit an der Rutenspitze sitzt oder befestigt wird.
> Als Größe ist 2,5x12mm angegeben. In einer Packung sind 2 Leuchtdinger und 2x7stk von den Plastiklemmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nur zum Vergleich.
> 
> Zur Leuchtkraft: die Drennan-Teile leuchten schwach - aber ich finde das grünliche Glimmen angenehmer als das Leuchten eines normal großes Knicklichts von guter Qualität. Ich habe die Drennan-Packung auf dem Schreibtisch und bin immer ne Sekunde irritiert, wenn ich abends ins dunkle Zimmer kam und mich da etwas anleuchtet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hier war die Spitze zum Knipsen relativ dicht an der Kamera)
> 
> Für meine Art der Angelei (ich angele ja bislang selten bis es total dunkel ist) passen die Drennan-Teilchen gut.
> Hoffentlich halten die Klemmen auch auf Dauer gut an den Spitzen.


Danke für Deine Knicklichtbetrachtungen, Georg! Ich habe zuletzt an der Leine bis weit in die Dunkelheit mit den ebenfalls nicht besonders stark leuchtenden Starlights von Korum gefischt und bin sehr zufrieden. Gerade weil sie vergleichsweise schwach leuchtend sind, ist es ausgesprochen angenehm für die Augen.


----------



## Kochtopf

#knicklichter

Seit ich rote benutze (die Guten von Cormoran) habe ich keine 'Knickihallus' mehr, mag sein weil sie weniger stark leuchten. Die Korun Starlightholder für herkömmliche Miniknickis in nicht-proprietären Formaten gibt es für einen extrem schmalen Taler bei Herrn Ali btw

Und ich lese mit Freuden, dass unser Grundrutengourmand @geomas mittlerweile völlig versaut ist, was Ruten angeht - ich bin mir sicher da dran hat unsere kleine Selbsthilfegruppe ihren Anteil. 

Und bevor ich es vergesse: Petri Heil Jungs


----------



## Tricast

Ja @Kochtopf , da könntest Du Recht haben. Für geomas ist nichts mehr gut genug, nur die feinsten Quiverspitz Ruten sind gerade gut genug für Herrn geomas, und am liebsten original englisch mit einem Stammbaum bis unters Dach.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Ja @Kochtopf , da könntest Du Recht haben. Für geomas ist nichts mehr gut genug, nur die feinsten Quiverspitz Ruten sind gerade gut genug für Herrn geomas, und am liebsten original englisch mit einem Stammbaum bis unters Dach.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Kappe und Brille sind mittlerweile Melone und Monokel gewichen


----------



## Hecht100+

Warum denke ich jetzt an Mrs. Peel im hautengen Lederdress??


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Warum denke ich jetzt an Mrs. Peel im hautengen Lederdress??



Vielleicht weil das Fräulein Peel recht sportlich war und eine gute Rutenträgerin abgegeben hätte..?


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann würde ich sagen, Angeln wäre ausgefallen


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Warum denke ich jetzt an Mrs. Peel im hautengen Lederdress??


Jetzt kennen wir ja schonmal deinen Frauengeschmack, sonst noch irgendwelche Abgründe ?


----------



## rutilus69

Die beste Frau hat gestern etwas eher Feierabend gemacht,  damit ich vor dem verregneten Wochenende wenigstens noch ein paar Stunden ans Wasser komme.  Also schnell die Stippe geschnsppt und ein paar schon sehr müde Maden und ab an den Kanal. 
So eine wundervolle Geste musste einfach mit einem besonderen Fisch belohnt werden. Aber seht selbst......







 

Na gut, es kamen noch ein paar Mini- Brassen und Pllötzen dazu.
Schauen wir mal,  ob das Wochenende noch ein paar regenfreie Zeitfenster liefert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gleich werde ich mal in Ddorf mein Glück versuchen.
Na ja - Hauptsache der Hund bekommt etwas Bewegung..
Leider fehlt es mir gerade völlig an Strategie und Taktik..
Feedern böte wohl noch die beste Möglichkeit nen Fisch zu sehen.
Auch weiß ich noch nicht genau an welchem Zielfisch ich heute vorbeiangeln soll - Großbarbe oder Großaland...?
Und wie stark wird es Regnen?
Kleiner oder großer Schirm?
Fragen über Fragen... .
Euch Allen einen guten und Erfolgreichen Tag..!


----------



## Mescalero

Wunderschönes Bärschlein, Petri Heil @rutilus69 !

Ich finde übrigens Barsche nicht nur optisch toll sondern auch haptisch, geht euch das auch so? Sie fühlen sich irgendwie griffig an, wie achtziger Schleifpapier, herrlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil das Fräulein Peel recht sportlich war und eine gute Rutenträgerin abgegeben hätte..?


@geomas ist einer der besten Rutenträger die ich kenne!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas ist einer der besten Rutenträger die ich kenne!


Für mich Angelt er auch gut


----------



## phirania

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355988
> 
> Servus in die Runde,
> Wollte euch meine schöne Barbe aus der Donau bei Passau zeigen, Köder war gebratenes Frühstückfleisch!


Dickes Petri
Wirklich ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @rutilus69. Ja, auch kleine Barsche sind ausgesprochen hübsche Fische!
@rhinefisher  und allen anderen, die es ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden und gute Fänge. 
Ich habe auch gerade den „Wochenendliter“ Maden  in Björns Angelshop gekauft. Heute Abend geht es an die Wümme und morgen oder übermorgen soll es mal wieder an die Oste gehen. Zierfische sind Alande, Brassen und hoffentlich dicke Güstern!


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kappe und Brille sind mittlerweile Melone und Monokel gewichen



Nenene, die Brille (also das Gestell) wird gegen nix getauscht. 
Habe gestern Abend ein Verlobungsfoto meiner Großeltern in der Hand gehabt (etwa 1938) und da trug der geliebte Großvater meine heutige Brille.

Monokel sind ohnehin nur was für analfixierte Monarchisten. Melone hingegen könnte ich mal probieren.


----------



## geomas

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg, lieber Wümme!

@rutilus69 - Petri zu dem liebenswerten Beifang!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> ...Barsche...Sie fühlen sich irgendwie griffig an, wie achtziger Schleifpapier, herrlich.



80er Nass-Schleifpapier, das bringt nur Mutter Natur fertig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #knicklichter
> Seit ich rote benutze (die Guten von Cormoran) habe ich keine 'Knickihallus' mehr, mag sein weil sie weniger stark leuchten.



Lediglich an der Rutenspitze oder in Kombination mit einem Bobbin? Oder verwendest Du die roten Knicklichter auch in einer Pose? Ich habe eigentlich noch recht gute Augen aber die roten Knicklichter sehe ich auf ein paar Meter Wurfentfernung nur sehr schlecht. Da würde ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen, die ganze Nacht angestrengt in die Dunkelheit zu starren. Dann lieber schon etwas schwächere herkömmliche Knicklichter benutzen oder aber sie irgendwie etwas abdunkeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Im Nahbereich(5-10m) beim nächtlichen Posenangeln auf Schleien, Karauschen usw. sind rote Knickis schon ok aber wenn es weiter rausgeht, sind die mir auch zu dunkel.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Nenene, die Brille (also das Gestell) wird gegen nix getauscht.
> Habe gestern Abend ein Verlobungsfoto meiner Großeltern in der Hand gehabt (etwa 1938) und da trug der geliebte Großvater meine heutige Brille.
> 
> Monokel sind ohnehin nur was für analfixierte Monarchisten. Melone hingegen könnte ich mal probieren.


Nickelbrillen haben schon was, in meiner wilden Jugend (und darüber hinaus) habe ich die auch getragen und die Optiker damit geärgert, weil es wohl nicht so einfach ist, in die dünnen Rähmchen Gläser vernünftig einzuschleifen.

edit: ich sehe eben, dass man nix erkennt....egal....


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe meinen Oktiker reich gemacht, von dem Umsatz träumt der Heute noch. Die Krankenkasse wollte uns schon rausschmeißen, Brillen gingen damals ja noch auf BKK-Kosten. Und so 4 bis 5 im Vierteljahr waren meine Höchstleistung. War halt die wilde Zeit, und die häßlichen Horngestelle konnte eben keinen Knuff ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> edit: ich sehe eben, dass man nix erkennt...





Sieht man doch......is n altes Bild von......  .........C..C. Catch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Frank Zappa, während einer blonden Phase, käme aber auch hin.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Ja @Kochtopf , da könntest Du Recht haben. Für geomas ist nichts mehr gut genug, nur die feinsten Quiverspitz Ruten sind gerade gut genug für Herrn geomas, und am liebsten original englisch mit einem Stammbaum bis unters Dach.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ha, die erste feine Bibberspitzrute kam von Deinem Dachboden, lieber Heinz. 
Mit der Balzer Edition Winklepicker hast Du mich sozusagen angefixt.
Soviel zum Thema Stammbaum.

Und das noch als Tipp an alle feinsinnigen Grundangler: falls Ihr ne Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker seht: unbedingt probewedeln!
Für mich ist diese Rute wirklich absolut top. _Vermutung_: die Produktion solch guter Ruten war (so denke ich) richtig teuer und die Verkäufe waren nicht entsprechend. Wer schon richtig Geld für hochwertige Ruten in die Hand genommen hat - naja, der hat dann evtl. eher ne andere Marke als Balzer gewählt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Lediglich an der Rutenspitze oder in Kombination mit einem Bobbin? Oder verwendest Du die roten Knicklichter auch in einer Pose? Ich habe eigentlich noch recht gute Augen aber die roten Knicklichter sehe ich auf ein paar Meter Wurfentfernung nur sehr schlecht. Da würde ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen, die ganze Nacht angestrengt in die Dunkelheit zu starren. Dann lieber schon etwas schwächere herkömmliche Knicklichter benutzen oder aber sie irgendwie etwas abdunkeln.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Nahbereich(5-10m) beim nächtlichen Posenangeln auf Schleien, Karauschen usw. 5sind rote Knickis schon ok aber wenn es weiter rausgeht, sind die mir auch zu dunkel.


Egal ob Pose, Bobbin oder Pose ich nutze die (aber ich muss auch nie weit raus), über 10m würde ich eher zu Gelben greifen


----------



## Tobias85

Petri auch von mir, @rutilus69 


geomas schrieb:


> Danke, der Begriff „standesgemäß” irritierte mich kurz. Da der Fang ja eher überschaubar war.
> Aber dann erinnerte ich mich an Jack Hargreave, seine Sprüche zu den Rotaugen, und mutmaße, daß Du mich als so ne Art Gentleman betrachtest.



Mit standesgemäß meinte ich in dem Fall, dass es sich beim Entschneiderlein nicht um eine Grundel handelte, sondern um einen Ükel-gemäßen silverfish. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @geomas ist einer der besten Rutenträger die ich kenne!



Geo? Und was ist mit den Heerscharen an Ruten- und Tackleträgern, die dir an der Oberweser zu diensten waren?


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
angereckt durch einen anderen Beitrag hier im Board ist mir wieder einmal aufgefallen, dass ich eigentlich keinen Mais mehr groß in mein Futter mache. Stattdessen setze ich auf Weizen oder Gerste und Hanfkörner und Maden bzw. Caster.

Wie macht ihr es?

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mais kommt bei höchstens püriert ins Futter.
Ansonsten sättigt er zu schnell.


----------



## nostradamus

Danke Prof.Tinca, dass mit dem pürierten Mais werde ich mal testen. 
Wieviel Prozent gibst du ca ins Futter?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einfach nur ein Büchse auf die tägliche Futtermenge.
Das Zeug "wolkt" auch gut wenn man es pur reinwirft. Gebunden im Futter nicht mehr so sehr.


----------



## nostradamus

danke! Werde es mal testen. 
Habe bei mir im Teich eh einen überbesatz an hunrigen karpfen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

nostradamus schrieb:


> danke! Werde es mal testen.
> Habe bei mir im Teich eh einen überbesatz an hunrigen karpfen ...




Dafür ist das top.
Pürierten Mais füttern und ganzen an den Haken.


----------



## nostradamus

Danke dir! Das werde ich machen. Bestimmt wird es witzig, wenn man mit feinen Gerät mehrere Karpfen fängt in der Stunde....


----------



## Professor Tinca

nostradamus schrieb:


> Bestimmt wird es witzig, wenn man mit feinen Gerät mehrere Karpfen fängt in der Stunde....



Jupp.
Das macht sicher Laune.


----------



## nostradamus

hoffe ich auch. Die masse an Karpfen sind so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hübsche Tierchen.


----------



## rutilus69

Die sind ja süß   
Uns Grundfutter kommt bei mir auch kein ganzer Mais mehr. Gekochter Hanf und Weizen dafür schon.


----------



## Tikey0815

Shortly back to last offtopic 
Hab ich heute von meiner Frau bekommen




Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich sie liebe 

Weiter im Thema, ich lass es mir schmecken


----------



## Andal

Fürs Weiherfischen verwende ich so etwas:









						Karpfen Extensiv Fischfutter Karpfenfutter 25 kg Sack
					

Pelletiertes, eiweißreiches, energiereduziertes Karpfenergänzungsfutter. Karpfen Extensiv wurde speziell für die extensive, naturnahe Karpfenhaltung entwickelt. Rein pflanzlich. Ideal als eiweißreiche und wirkstoffreiche Ergänzung zur Getreidefütterung. Die ausgewogene Zusammensetzung, das...




					www.baywa.de
				




Preiswert und die Satzer sind von Haus aus auf derartige Nahrung konditioniert. Schleien und Brassen sind dem auch nicht abgeneigt. Einfach im PVA beifüttern, oder etwas anfeuchten, so das sich Ballen formen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich sie liebe



Na dann Prost !


----------



## Andal

Was ist eigentlich mit dem @Minimax passiert? Seit gut einer Woche, nach seinem Mückenurlaub, praktisch kein Wort mehr. Sind wir ihm gar auf die Füsse gestiegen, oder warum...?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem @Minimax passiert?




Online war er die letzten Tage immer wieder mal aber vielleicht hat er keine Zeit/Lust zu schreiben?
Oder beide Hände in Gips vom Sturz?
Oder er hat gar die Angelei an den Nagel gehängt................oderoderoder......


----------



## Bleizange

Petri an die Fänger und vielen Dank für die kurzweiligen Berichte. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl mit dabei gewesen zu sein.

#Mais
Mais ist nicht nur mein Angelköder Nummer 1, da er leicht zu beschaffen  und immer eine Dose im Haus zu finden ist, sondern auch Bestandteil meines Grundfutters. Abhängig vom Gewässer und Besatz fällt da die Zugabe aus. Mehr als eine halbe Dose über den ganzen Angeltag fütter ich allerdings nie. Eine Dose Inhalt in pürierter Form ist ein fester Bestandteil meines Grundfutters.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi 
Andal:
wie machst du die dinger an den Haken? 
Die Karpfen sind ansich nicht auf solch ein futter gewähnt. Gewöhnlich zieht man die Karpfen mit naturnahrung und futtert weizen oder Gerste hinzu. Das Karpfenfutter was du nimmst ist für die Zucht zu teuer und unwirtschaftlich!

Ich habe dieses Jahr glaube 250 kg Gerste zugefüttert, damit meine kleinen Karpfen und Schleien an Gewicht zulegen.....

Ich selber habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Dumbell s gemacht.


----------



## Andal

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> Andal:
> wie machst du die dinger an den Haken?



Die Dinger mache ich überhaupt nicht an den Haken. Sie sind lediglich Beifutter, oder Bestandteil des Futters. Ich habe sie, versuchsweise, aber schon total aufweichen lassen und zusammen mit Weissbrot, ohne Rinde, und einem Eigelb zu einem Angelteig für den Haken vermantscht. Das geht ganz gut. Allerdings ist mir da die Baatzerei zu viel und ich fische lieber einen (kleinen) Pellet am Haar.

# Mais

Pürierter Mais zieht halt auch meistens arg viele Kleinfische auf den Platz. Grad beim Schleienfischen finde ich das nicht so optimal.


----------



## Bleizange

# Hanf, aber gekocht und nicht gedreht. 

Gibt es hier Boardies die Hanf auch als Köder am Haken nutzen?


----------



## Tikey0815

Was mich interessiert, wie befestigt ihr PA Beutel am Haken ?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem @Minimax passiert? Seit gut einer Woche, nach seinem Mückenurlaub, praktisch kein Wort mehr. Sind wir ihm gar auf die Füsse gestiegen, oder warum...?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Online war er die letzten Tage immer wieder mal aber vielleicht hat er keine Zeit/Lust zu schreiben?
> Oder beide Hände in Gips vom Sturz?
> Oder er hat gar die Angelei an den Nagel gehängt................oderoderoder......



Im Gegenteil, liebe Ükelbrüder, 
ich muss mich für meine vorübergehende Schreibfaulheit entschuldigen- der Prof hat Recht, Zeit und Musse sind für mich gerade extrem knappe Ressourcen, daher kommts. Wird aber wieder besser, zu berichten habe ich auch nichts. Ein magerer Ausflug ans Langstreckenflüsschen brachte nur die Erkenntnis eines beklagenswert niedrigen Wasserstandes und ätzend klaren Wassers, so das ich genau sehen konnte, das nichts über 20cm im Bach schwamm. 
Unter einer Brücke konnte ich mit Mühe und Not einen einzigen netten Johnnie aufstöbern-
Den lege ich Euch als Wiedergutmachung für meine noch andauernde Schweigsamkeit als Gabe vor,
mit der Bitte um Verständnis,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Hauptsache, dir ist nichts wesentlich schlimmes passiert!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Johnnie ist ein gutes Stichwort. Ich bin mittlerweile an meinen Hausflüsschen angekommen und der erste Fisch war gerade ein hübscher, kleiner Döbel!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, liebe Ükelbrüder,
> ich muss mich für meine vorübergehende Schreibfaulheit entschuldigen- der Prof hat Recht, Zeit und Musse sind für mich gerade extrem knappe Ressourcen, daher kommts. Wird aber wieder besser, zu berichten habe ich auch nichts. Ein magerer Ausflug ans Langstreckenflüsschen brachte nur die Erkenntnis eines beklagenswert niedrigen Wasserstandes und ätzend klaren Wassers, so das ich genau sehen konnte, das nichts über 20cm im Bach schwamm.
> Unter einer Brücke konnte ich mit Mühe und Not einen einzigen netten Johnnie aufstöbern-
> Den lege ich Euch als Wiedergutmachung für meine noch andauernde Schweigsamkeit als Gabe vor,
> mit der Bitte um Verständnis,
> Euer
> Minimax
> Anhang anzeigen 356041


Aber ein makellos schöner Fisch! Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert, wie befestigt ihr PA Beutel am Haken ?


Beutel oben zusammenfalten und dann einfach auf den Haken stecken. Reicht bei mir bis ca. 30 Meter Entfernung.


----------



## rutilus69

barbless angler schrieb:


> # Hanf, aber gekocht und nicht gedreht.
> 
> Gibt es hier Boardies die Hanf auch als Köder am Haken nutzen?


Noch nicht, aber das steht auf jedenfall auf der Liste für die kältere Jahreszeit


----------



## Andal

Oder Blei, Vorfach, Köder, Futter alles in den Beutel nudeln und auswerfen. Mache ich gerne, wenn ich im Kraut fische. Hat aber auch seine Grenzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Den lege ich Euch als Wiedergutmachung ............
> mit der Bitte um Verständnis,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kleiner Scherz.
Wir wollen mehr Döbel und Anwesenheit von dir!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>



Nur mit Schleife im Haar.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert, wie befestigt ihr PA Beutel am Haken ?


Meist am Grundblei mit angebunden und den Haken mit Haar in den Pva Beutel eingehängt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich weiß, es gehört nicht hierher, aber nach dem Döbel und einem kleinen Aland kam dieser 70er Hecht. Es läuft heute Abend!


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Geo? Und was ist mit den Heerscharen an Ruten- und Tackleträgern, die dir an der Oberweser zu diensten waren?


Das war ein (mäßig gelungener) Versuch eines Herrenwitzes über Geschlechtsmerkmale.

Auf meine Wesersherpas lasse ich nix kommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es gehört nicht hierher, aber nach dem Döbel und einem kleinen Aland kam dieser 70er Hecht. Es läuft heute Abend!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356051




Das läuft ja bei dir Stephan.  

Petri Heil!


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, die erste feine Bibberspitzrute kam von Deinem Dachboden, lieber Heinz.
> Mit der Balzer Edition Winklepicker hast Du mich sozusagen angefixt.
> Soviel zum Thema Stammbaum.
> 
> Und das noch als Tipp an alle feinsinnigen Grundangler: falls Ihr ne Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker seht: unbedingt probewedeln!
> Für mich ist diese Rute wirklich absolut top. _Vermutung_: die Produktion solch guter Ruten war (so denke ich) richtig teuer und die Verkäufe waren nicht entsprechend. Wer schon richtig Geld für hochwertige Ruten in die Hand genommen hat - naja, der hat dann evtl. eher ne andere Marke als Balzer gewählt.



@geomas : Das war im April 2018 als wir das mit der Balzer gemacht haben. Und Du hattest vorher noch keine Picker????

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Fürs Weiherfischen verwende ich so etwas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karpfen Extensiv Fischfutter Karpfenfutter 25 kg Sack
> 
> 
> Pelletiertes, eiweißreiches, energiereduziertes Karpfenergänzungsfutter. Karpfen Extensiv wurde speziell für die extensive, naturnahe Karpfenhaltung entwickelt. Rein pflanzlich. Ideal als eiweißreiche und wirkstoffreiche Ergänzung zur Getreidefütterung. Die ausgewogene Zusammensetzung, das...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baywa.de



Laut Datenblatt ähneln die in der Zusammensetzung recht stark dem ominösen Derby Mash. 

@Minimax: Petri zum Brückendickkopf und schön, von dir zu lesen. Lass dich nicht unterkriegen vom bösen Leben.  @Wuemmehunter: Dir auch Petri zu deinem Döchtland!

#Hanf: Ich hab das im letzten Winter mal probiert, aber ich bin permanent daran gescheitert, die am Haken zu befestigen. Durch die Schale stechen ging mit den feinen Haken nicht, beim Vorstechen der Schale mit einer Stecknadel hab ich dauernd nur die Schalen abgebrochen und das Einklemmen des Hakens in dem Spalt eines graaaaade so leicht geöffneten Korns war ebenfalls sehr mühselig. Ein paar kleine Rotfedern (und ev Rotaugen) habe ich zwar damit gefangen, die sind auf Breadpunch aber genauso abgefahren.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war heute auch wieder am Wasser. Nachdem es am Mittwoch mit den Barben ja nicht geklappt hat, wollte ich mich heute an gleich zwei bisher ungefangenen Spezies versuchen, der Zope und der Schleie (sic!). Seit Montag darf ich auch an einem typischen kleinen Vereinsweiher angeln: Rechteckig, vielleicht 50x60m groß und eher flach. In drei der vier Ecken wachsen kleine Weiden übers Wasser und mein Buddy gab mir die Garantie, dass sich darunter auch Schleien aufhalten würden. Außerdem hatte er in diesem Teich selber schon Zopen gefangen, also musste ich dort zwangsweise dringend hinfahren.

Schon halb am Teich angekommen musste ich nochmal umdrehen, denn ohne Rollen und Schnur angelt es sich bekanntlich nicht so gut. Mit reichlich Verspätung kam ich dann am Teich an. Mitgenommen hatte ich eine Floatrute mit 22er Schnur, um einen dicken Dondro an der Liftmontage direkt an den Weidenästen zu präsentieren, als zweite Rute für die Zopen (und andere silverfish) habe ich eine Matchrute eingepackt. Letztere bekam eine 15er Schnur verpasst, an die dann ein 2g Crystal Waggler und ein kurzes 10er Vorfach mit 18er Haken kamen. Köder war hier eine Made. 

Zuerst hab ich beide Ruten in aller Ruhe montiert, während mein Buddy schon 10 Weißfische am Haken hatte, und dann erst begonnen zu Angeln. Schließlich sollte kein Fisch in die Weide ziehen, während ich die andere Rute vorbereite. Kurz danach sollte sich zeigen, dass das eine sehr gute Entscheidung war. Nachdem ich die Schleienrute vor der Weide abgelegt hatte, hab ich zwei Würfe mit der Matchrute gemacht und sah plötzlich aus dem Augenwinkel, dass die Pose vor der Weide in die Tiefe gezogen wurde. Die Match hab ich schnell abgelegt und nach der Float gegriffen. Den Anhieb hab ich leider versemmelt, aber einer der beiden Würmer war noch dran, also direkt wieder an der selben Stelle ausgelegt. Die Match wieder in die Hand genommen und die Pose gesucht, aber jetzt war die weg. Ein Vorsichtiger Anhieb und am anderen Ende zuppelte ein kleiner Fisch. Aber noch während ich den aus dem Wasser hob, ging die Weiden-Pose aber auch schon wieder unter und die Rutenspitze bog sich Richtung Weide. Also die Match wieder schnell ablegen, die Float greifen und gleichzeit den Buddy bitten, sich um den kleinen Fisch zu kümmern. Diesmal saß der Anhieb, die wenigen Meter Schnur waren schnell eingeholt und dann kam SIE an die Oberfläche. Zwar nur knappe 20cm groß, aber goldgrün blitzten mir ihre Schuppen entgegen: Meine erste Tinca!  Schnell abgehakt und noch ein flüchtiges Foto geknipst, bevor sie wieder schwimmen gehen durfte.






Danach habe ich die Schleienrute dann aber draußen gelassen und nur noch mit der Match geangelt, das wäre mir sonst zu stressig und riskant gewesen mit den schnellen Bissen direkt an den Ästen. Der kleine Fisch an der Match war dann übrigens tatsächlich eine der erhofften 'Zopen', so zumindest mein Buddy. Aber mich machten gleich die großen Glubschaugen und die seltsam kurze Afterflosse stutzig. Eine genaue Untersuchung anhand eines Fotos zeigte dann ganz klar, dass es ne Blicke und keine Zope war. Nehme an, dass da gar keine Zopen vorkommen und mein Buddy seine bisherigen Fänge einfach falsch bestimmt hat. Damit schrumpft meine Liste der noch zu fangenden Spezies für dieses Jahr um eine Art und eine andere kann abgehakt werden.

Und lieber Heinz (@Tricast): Bei der besagten Matchrute handelte es sich natürlich um deine Superultegra, die ich nun endlich auch mal entschneidern konnte. An den Drill der Güster kann ich mich zwar kaum erinnern, aber im Anschluss gabs vor der Dunkelheit noch eine 11cm Rotfeder. Man konnte jedes zappeln des kleinen Fischs an der Rute spüren! Und auch das Werfen mit der leichten Pose ging wie von Zauberhand, einfach eine tolle Rute!  

Jetzt folgen leider erstmal ein paar Tage Angelpause, bevor ich mich dann bald weiteren Projekten widmen kann.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die schönen Berichte und tollen Fotos allerseits!

Hoffentlich kehren Zeit und Muße bald nach Berlin zurück, lieber @Minimax . Ich war mir schon sicher, diese beiden wären echte Hauptstädter.

Petri heil zur süßen Tinca, lieber @Tobias85 - und schön, daß Du die SuperUltegra entschneidern konntest. Die Feinfühligkeit guter Ruten ist erstaunlich.

Glückwunsch auch an @Wuemmehunter zu seinem bunten Raub- und Friedfisch-Mix. Hoffentlich hat die Oste dann auch ein volles Programm für Dich parat.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - danke, ja, Deine feine Balzer war/ist meine erste echte Picker. Hatte teilweise Jahre zuvor nur mit der alten ABU Swingtip geangelt. Oder mit anderen Schwingspitz- oder Matchruten. Dann kam ne kurze Light-Feeder (Maver Reality, einigen Boardies vertraut) und dann Deine Picker, mit der für mich der Tacklewahnsinn begann...


----------



## geomas

Auch heute Abend war ich kurz am Wasser, diesmal mit ner echten Picker. Die ersten 4 Angelstellen waren besetzt - das sehe ich hier selten.
Aber eine gute Stelle war frei und ab gings. Als Hakenköder diente ein Rest alten Dosenmaises, passend zum noch an der Rute befindlichen eher kleinen Haken.
Es gab auch recht zügig 11 Plötz, nach einem Dutzend wollte ich auf Softpellets umsteigen. Nummer 12 ließ natürlich auf sich warten, ich vertrieb mir die Zeit mit der Beobachtung der heimischen Vogelwelt. Einen Eisvogel oder sonstige Raritäten bekam ich nicht zu Gesicht, aber die Starenschwärme finde ich immer wieder beeindruckend.






Meine kleine alte Kamera war in der Dämmerung am Limit. Gestern sah ich einen sehr viel größeren Schwarm.

Dann kam doch noch Rutilus Nr. 12 für einen Moment an Land, die aus meiner Sicht erstaunlich fängigen Special G Gold-Pellets von BaitTech bekamen ihre Chance.
Es gab auch schnell Genuckel und Geruckel und andere seltsame bißähnliche Signale an der sehr weichen Bibberspitze, aber die ersten Anhiebe gingen ins Nirvana.
Immerhin war der erste Fisch auf diese Softpellets der beste Fisch des Abend, ein Rotauge von 26cm. Da und auch bei etwas kleineren Fischen läuft die Bremse der alten zierlichen Shimano SGT1000x sauber an. In Verbindung mit der sehr weichen Aktion lassen sich bestimmt auch allerfeinste Schnüre und Vorfächer fischen (gut zu wissen für den Fall der Fälle).
Es wurde immer dunkler, es gab noch einen weiteren Plötz und ein paar Bisse, dann hab ich zusammengepackt.
Ein schöner Abend.

Morgen grätscht mir die Arbeit böse in die Angelei, aber evtl. klappts am Sonntag-Abend wieder.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - wie schön diese Stare...
Bei mir und @Captain_H00k lief es gestern in Ddorf eher bescheiden bei "fast ohne Wasser", wobei der Hook ein sehr schönes Rotauge gefangen hat.
Dafür hatten wir geradezu unverschämtesGlück mit dem Wetter .. .
Nachdem der Hook seine Rolle vergessen hatte, mussten wir improvisieren - zur not kann man auch mit einer Multi ganz gut feedern..


----------



## geomas

^ beeindruckend volle Wolken da bei Dir am Rhein, Ihr seid trocken geblieben, wenn ich Deinen Bericht korrekt interpretiere, lieber @rhinefisher ?

Auf jeden Fall sollte man jede Stunde, die recht warm und trocken ist, sinnvoll nutzen. Wer weiß schon, wie Spätherbst und Winter ausfallen werden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es hat 3 Minuten genieselt - echt Glück gehabt....


----------



## Minimax

Danke, Freunde, für Euren Zuspruch,
Ihr habt ja recht, 
Nur der nasse Haken fängt.
Schätze aber, heute ist der Haken nicht das einzige was nass wird. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Immerhin heut keine Marseillaise, einen Fisch(..leinchen  ) gabs bereits,
Viel Spass und Erfolg allen Ükels am Wasser,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg. Das Foto gefällt mir trotz alter Kamera recht gut. Ich finde, es trägt die Stimmung, wie wir sie an diesen frühherbstlichen trüben Tagen am Wasser haben wunderbar zum Betrachter.

An den Rhein geht natürlich auch ein Petri!


----------



## Tobias85

Weiter viel Erfolg Mini!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, Freunde, für Euren Zuspruch,
> Ihr habt ja recht,
> Nur der nasse Haken fängt.
> Schätze aber, heute ist der Haken nicht das einzige was nass wird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356082
> 
> Immerhin heut keine Marseillaise, einen Fisch(..leinchen  ) gabs bereits,
> Viel Spass und Erfolg allen Ükels am Wasser,
> Hg
> Minimax




Die Stelle mit dem fest installierten Größdöbelmaßband hat was.
Sollte man überall anbringen die Dinger.

Viel Erfolg, Mini!


----------



## Minimax

Brrr, jetzt hat sichs feste eingeregnet, und weit und breit kein Biss. Mache ne kleine Wärmepause im Minimobil, volle Pulle Heizung. Die Zeit nutzte ich erstmal, allen noch ein nachträgliches Petri zu wünschen, und ganz besonders dem lieben Tobsen @Tobias85 -oder ja jetzt im edlen Club der Schleienfänger ist, toll! Ich selbst würde nicht so weit gehen, den Doktorfisch als den schönsten unserer Fische zu bezeichnen, verstehe aber jeden der dieser Meinung ist, es sind wirklich echte Schönheiten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, Freunde, für Euren Zuspruch,
> Ihr habt ja recht,
> Nur der nasse Haken fängt.
> Schätze aber, heute ist der Haken nicht das einzige was nass wird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356082



Dem "Mini" im Namen alle Ehre machend beschränkst Du dich hier auf das nötigste an Equipment, das gefällt mir.
Angesichts der Regentropfen lasse ich den Angelschirm gerade noch unter dem Begriff "Minimalismus" laufen. 

Nachtrag:
Was muss ich da im Anschluss lesen!? *Wärmepause, Minimobil, Heizung & Pullen...*
Vielleicht sollte ich meine Definition von Minimalismus noch einmal überdenken?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was muss ich da im Anschluss lesen!? *Wärmepause, Minimobil, Heizung & Pullen...*
> Vielleicht sollte ich meine Definition von Minimalismus noch einmal überdenken?



Hahaha, ja sowohl meine Vorliebe für leichtes Gepäck als auch mein ....besonderes.. Verhältnis zu Kälte und Nässe sind unter den langzeit Ükels jahrein, jahraus wohlbekannt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, ja sowohl meine Vorliebe für leichtes Gepäck als auch mein ....besonderes.. Verhältnis zu Kälte und Nässe sind unter den langzeit Ükels jahrein, jahraus wohlbekannt



Natürlich reine Flachserei von meiner Seite. Wobei ich das "Less is More" Prinzip gerade beim Angeln an kleinen Flüssen, an denen man ja doch eher einmal den Angelplatz wechselt, für durchaus als richtig erachte.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Stelle mit dem fest installierten Größdöbelmaßband hat was.



So, da isser, da isser, direkt an der Messstelle:




Kein Riese, aber... eigentlich ein richtiger Zwerg, aber was solls, der Gerechtigkeit ist Genüge getan


----------



## Tikey0815

Ach, ich freu mich ü


Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, ja sowohl meine Vorliebe für leichtes Gepäck als auch mein ....besonderes.. Verhältnis zu Kälte und Nässe sind unter den langzeit Ükels jahrein, jahraus wohlbekannt


Nicht nur Wohlbekannt sondern Vorbildhaft


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Also misst der Döbel jetzt über 33,2cm oder wie liest man das ab?
Ich glaube ich werde trotzdem bei meinem Taschenbandmaß bleiben.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Ich freue mich riesig dass Du es doch noch ans Wasser geschaft hast und dann hast Du auch noch mit deinen Lieblingsfisch an den Haken bekommen.
@Tobias85 : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fischlein an der Match und mit den anderen Fischen wird es auch noch klappen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Es ist aber auch auf einen Schlag kalt und grauslig geworden. Ein bisserl Gewöhnungszeit hätte da nicht geschadet. Lang habe ich es da heute Vormittag auch nicht am Wasser ausgehalten. Sofa und warme Decke waren da schon angenehmer, als der "leere" Fluss!

Auf dem kuscheligen Wohnmöbel summen sich französische Weisen auch viel bequemer, als mit kalten Pfoten am Fluss!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier ist auch kaltes Regenwetter aber ich bin aufm Geburtstag und mir wird warm langsam....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ist auch kaltes Regenwetter aber ich bin aufm Geburtstag und mir wird warm langsam....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356092


Oettinger Radler mit Berentzen gemischt? Ich dachte immer ICH wäre mit meinem Faible für Weihnachtsbier Pervers 

PS: Ich seh gerade die 18 auf dem Tisch, lieber Prof ich verstehe, es sei dir verziehen


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> und mir wird warm langsam....



Guten Absturz....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ...Weihnachtsbier...



Sobald es kälter wird gibt es bei mir nur noch steifen Grog nach folgendem Rezept:
"Rum muss, Zucker darf, Wasser kann."


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab ja erwähnt, dass ich meinen Teleruten Bestand ein wenig aufrüsten will. Heute kam eine aus China georderte Telefeeder an. Der Hersteller ist Obei und es ist eine Capaci GTF in 3m, 40-120g Wurfgewicht, 133cm Transportlänge. 










Sie macht einen Super Eindruck ist ist erstklassig Verarbeitet, meiner Meinung nach.

Kommt mit 3 Carbon Spitzen daher:





Die Ringe sind von Fuji, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das SIC Ringe sind





Der Rollenhalter und die Korkgriffe machen einen guten Eindruck 





Und das alles für knapp 23€, ich bin gespannt wie sie sich demnächst am Wasser macht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Oettinger Radler mit Berentzen gemischt? Ich dachte immer ICH wäre mit meinem Faible für Weihnachtsbier Pervers



Man nimmt was man vorgesetzt kriegt.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mini! Mein geübtes Auge sagt 28,5cm, kommt das hin?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man nimmt was man vorgesetzt kriegt.


So spricht ein wahrer Döbelmann.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Mini! Mein geübtes Auge sagt 28,5cm, kommt das hin?


Ich hab tatsächlich nicht gemessen, ich würd sagen, wenn der Kleine die 25 knapp erreicht hatte, dann mit viel Glück und Rückenwind.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Tobias85 Auf 28 wuerde ich auch tippen, ein Feld sind normal 10 cm.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab ja erwähnt, dass ich meinen Teleruten Bestand ein wenig aufrüsten will. Heute kam eine aus China georderte Telefeeder an. Der Hersteller ist Obei und es ist eine Capaci GTF in 3m, 40-120g Wurfgewicht, 133cm Transportlänge.
> Anhang anzeigen 356093
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356094
> 
> 
> Sie macht einen Super Eindruck ist ist erstklassig Verarbeitet, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Kommt mit 3 Carbon Spitzen daher:
> Anhang anzeigen 356095
> 
> 
> Die Ringe sind von Fuji, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das SIC Ringe sind
> Anhang anzeigen 356096
> 
> 
> Der Rollenhalter und die Korkgriffe machen einen guten Eindruck
> Anhang anzeigen 356097
> 
> 
> Und das alles für knapp 23€, ich bin gespannt wie sie sich demnächst am Wasser macht


Die Rute gibt es garantiert auch, mit anderer Kriegsbemalung, fürs doppelte Geld.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch auf einen Schlag kalt und grauslig geworden. Ein bisserl Gewöhnungszeit hätte da nicht geschadet.



Ich hab dann noch etwas ausgehalten, und habe dann im zunehmenden Regen zusammengepackt. Ein Abstecher unter eine etwas siffige Brücke brachte
auch keinen Fisch mehr. Zwar wars da trocken- aber dennoch alles andere als angenehm, durch die fiese kriechig-klamme Kälte, ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Zurück in meiner behaglichen Höhle habe ich dann erstmal Massnahmen für die kommende Zeit getroffen, und wichtiges Zeugs für die kommende Jahreszeit
bestellt, nämlich 10 Pack Sohlenwärmer, einige Paar der guten Stiefelstrümpfe, da alle vorhandenen durchgewetzt oder vereinsamt waren, und, zur Feier des Tages
endlich einen neuen Thermoanzug (grün), da mein vorhandener schon lange in Auflösung bzw. in Verwesung übergegangen ist.  Von der guten Tchibo-Thermowäsche habe ich noch einige Sätze, auch die Brennelemente der Peacocks sind soweit ich weiss noch ok. Und wird wohl auch Zeit die gefütterten Gommistiefel hervorzukramen. Jetzt mag der Wolf die Sonne verschlingen, ich bin vorerst gerüstet.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab dann noch etwas ausgehalten, und habe dann im zunehmenden Regen zusammengepackt. Ein Abstecher unter eine etwas siffige Brücke brachte
> auch keinen Fisch mehr. Zwar wars da trocken- aber dennoch alles andere als angenehm, durch die fiese kriechig-klamme Kälte, ihr wisst, was ich meine.
> 
> Zurück in meiner behaglichen Höhle habe ich dann erstmal Massnahmen für die kommende Zeit getroffen, und wichtiges Zeugs für die kommende Jahreszeit
> bestellt, nämlich 10 Pack Sohlenwärmer, einige Paar der guten Stiefelstrümpfe, da alle vorhandenen durchgewetzt oder vereinsamt waren, und, zur Feier des Tages
> endlich einen neuen Thermoanzug (grün), da mein vorhandener schon lange in Auflösung bzw. in Verwesung übergegangen ist.  Von der guten Tchibo-Thermowäsche habe ich noch einige Sätze, auch die Brennelemente der Peacocks sind soweit ich weiss noch ok. Und wird wohl auch Zeit die gefütterten Gommistiefel hervorzukramen. Jetzt mag der Wolf die Sonne verschlingen, ich bin vorerst gerüstet.


Der nahende Wärmeverlust weckt wieder die Kaufgelüste. Die Woche traf der aktuelle Gesamtkatalog von ASMC ein. 612 Seiten stark und in denen ca. 75% Artikel, die unter die Rubrik brauchbar, bis haben will fallen. Man könnte schon, wenn man denn könnte!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der nahende Wärmeverlust weckt wieder die Kaufgelüste. Die Woche traf der aktuelle Gesamtkatalog von ASMC ein. 612 Seiten stark und in denen ca. 75% Artikel, die unter die Rubrik brauchbar, bis haben will fallen. Man könnte schon, wenn man denn könnte!


Ich bin da inzwischen gut eingespielt, ich weiss ziemlich genau was ich brauche, bzw. wie ich es hinkriege einige Stunden auch im tiefen Winter zu angeln. Es sind enge Grenzen, in denen ich mich bewege, aber ich kenne sie genau. Ich glaube, viel mehr an (angenehmer und effektiver) Einsatzzeit vor Ort  ist da auch mit hochwertigen Sachen bei meiner Physis nicht rauszuholen. Von Mitte Sept. bis Mitte Mai ist für mich die WItterung der limitierende Faktor, aber, wie ein Boardie mal in der Signatur stehen hatte, "a bisserl was geht immer". 
Bin gespannt wie der Thermoanzug so ist, aber in der günstigen Preisklasse tun die sich glaube ich, alle nicht viel. Wird mich schon die eine odere andere Saison warmhalten.


----------



## Andal

An vorderster Stelle steht, nach wie vor, eine ultimative Hose. Ein Bib & Brace, wie man sie zu nennen pflegt. Wasserdicht und dennoch halbwegs atmungsaktiv. Reissfest und trotzdem keine LKW Plane. Bezahlbar und trotzdem nichts nur für 2-3 mal. Bequem und kein Sack... also wie üblich das Beste vom Feinsten und mindestens die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, am besten nachgeschmissen! 

Deswegen suche ich ja schon seit Jahren!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> An vorderster Stelle steht, nach wie vor, eine ultimative Hose. Ein Bib & Brace, wie man sie zu nennen pflegt. Wasserdicht und dennoch halbwegs atmungsaktiv. Reissfest und trotzdem keine LKW Plane. Bezahlbar und trotzdem nichts nur für 2-3 mal. Bequem und kein Sack... also wie üblich das Beste vom Feinsten und mindestens die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, am besten nachgeschmissen!
> 
> Deswegen suche ich ja schon seit Jahren!



Etwas in der Art, etwa?





__





						Die Lederhosensaga - Münchhausen, Börries von - Gedichtsuche
					

Die Lederhosensaga - Münchhausen, Börries von



					www.gedichtsuche.de


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Etwas in der Art, etwa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Lederhosensaga - Münchhausen, Börries von - Gedichtsuche
> 
> 
> Die Lederhosensaga - Münchhausen, Börries von
> 
> 
> 
> www.gedichtsuche.de


   

Geben täte es ja solche Hosen schon, aber auch zu "Geoff Anderson Preisen" - und für die hängt mir aber der Arsch zu weit unten!


----------



## rhinefisher

Riecht ein solch edles Beinkleid nach einigen Generationen nicht etwas streng...?


----------



## Minimax

Ich weiss ja, dass aktuell in Produktion befindliche Rollen hier ja eher ein Schattendasein fristen, aber schaut mal, die hier ist wohl ganz neu und ich finde sie sehr interessant (in der 3000er Größe), hat die jemand schon mal aus der Nähe gesehen?:




__





						DAIWA Deutschland -  - GS BR LT - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				




Bzw. finde vor allem die Kurbel sehr interessant, und die Spule doof. Aber offenbar scheint sie ansonsten baugleich zur Emcast Br Lt zu sein- die ich habe. http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
Ob man da wohl die Kurbeln tauschen kann? hmmm...


----------



## rhinefisher

Du kannst die Spule tauschen...
Die Kurbel vermutlich auch.


----------



## Hecht100+

Unser Minimax ist gerade sehr Magisch, 6666 Beiträge. So viel 6, ob er das wohl ab kann.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sobald es kälter wird gibt es bei mir nur noch steifen Grog nach folgendem Rezept:
> "Rum muss, Zucker darf, Wasser kann."


Bei uns gibt es die leicht abgeänderte Variante:
Rum muss, Zucker kann, Wasser braucht nicht!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es die leicht abgeänderte Variante:
> Rum muss, Zucker kann, Wasser braucht nicht!



Mal ehrlich, mit Glühwein kann man mich normalerweise jagen aber bei einem leckeren Grog sage ich nicht nein.
Am besten bei Minusgraden genossen, draußen im Garten am Würstchengrill mit Freunden.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Bzw. finde vor allem die Kurbel sehr interessant, und die Spule doof. Aber offenbar scheint sie ansonsten baugleich zur Emcast Br Lt zu sein- die ich habe. http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
> Ob man da wohl die Kurbeln tauschen kann? hmmm...



Dürfte sich das Spulen-Problem nicht auch mit einer Dose Sprühlack beseitigen lassen?


----------



## Minimax

Moser Moser, auch heute gibts wieder nur solche Handvolls.
Wo sind sie nur hin, meine schönen strammen Standardfische?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs! Eigentlich wollte ich heute von einem fulminanten Tag an der Oste berichten. Von einem Tag mit dicken Güstern und schönen Brackwasserbrassen. Leider habe ich verpennt und hatte dann nicht mehr die Motivation, die knapp 50 km zu fahren und so hat es mich einmal mehr an die Wümme verschlagen. Was soll ich sagen: Es war ein fulminanter Herbsttag, nur leider kein erfolgreicher Angeltag. Ich hab es mit der Feederrute und Brotflocke versucht, aber weder die Döbel noch andere Weißfische ließen sich blicken. Auch als ich später dann doch auf die eigentlich so zuverlässigen Madennals Köder umgestiegen bin, tat sich außer einigen Zupfern nichts.Dann hatte ich wie schon am Freitagabend eine englisch gefischte Hechtrute draussen (leider ebenfalls ohne Biss) und ich durfte zusehen, wie erfolgreich gefischt wird. Gezeigt hat mir das ein Eisvogel, denn ich für einige Minuten beim Fischen beobachten konnte. Allerdings sei zu meiner Ehrenrettung bemerkt, dass auch der Eisvogel mehrere Tauchgänge benötigt, um ein kleines Fischlein zu erwischen.
Und noch eine bittere Erkenntnis gab es: Wenn sich die Fische nicht fangen lassen, bin ich mitunter geneigt anzunehmen, dass sie ebennicht am Platz sind! Dummerweise hatte ich auch den Prototyp einer Art Unterwasserdrohne dabei, die ungefähr ne Stunde im Wasser war und die Aufnahmen lieferte, auf denen doch recht viel Fisch zu sehen war. Selbst zwei größere Alande kreuzten den Sichtbereich des Objektives. Genug der Laberei: Nach vier Stunden, einigen versemmelten  Bissen habe ich schließlich eingesehen, dass es heute nichts mehr wird, mit den Fischen und bin leise die Marseillaise vor mich hinsummend nach Hause geschlichen. Es ist eben nicht jeder Angeltag ein Fangtag.
Aber morgen, da greife ich wieder an. Es geht nach der Arbeit wieder an die Leine. Hoffen  wir maldas auch was an die Leine kommt.


----------



## Minimax

Toller Bericht @Wuemmehunter, und immerhin konntest Du einige interessante Beobachtungen machen. Auch bei mir geben sich seit letzter Eoche Sonntag die Fische Spezies- und Gewässerübergreifend sehr nun ja, kapriziös. Unbekannt verzogen, seltene, nibbelige Bisse, selbst Testmaden werden verschmäht. Und das Wasser ist eklig klar und nur wenig vorhanden, in zwe voneinanderi weit entfernten Flüssen, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Andal

Es ist eben eine "blöde Zeit". Nicht mehr Sommer, aber auch noch nicht richtig Herbst. Wenn sich alle auf richtig frisch umgestellt haben, gehts auch wieder besser.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, mit Glühwein kann man mich normalerweise jagen aber bei einem leckeren Grog sage ich nicht nein.
> Am besten bei Minusgraden genossen, draußen im Garten am Würstchengrill mit Freunden.


Wenn dann bitte einen Jagatee. Beim quietschsauren Glühwein zieht es einem ja das Hemd hinten rein.


----------



## Hecht100+

So einen schönen Riesling-Sylvaner Glühwein, mit etwas Orangensaft und Apfelsaft mit Gewürzen abgeschmeckt, bei uns unter dem Namen Engelspunsch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt erhältlich, das würde auch @Andal schmecken.


----------



## Minimax

Immerhin, sie werden größer, die letzten beiden hatten sogar die dreißig gerissen und den Kescher verdient yay...


----------



## Andal

So etwas schon eher. Aber meistens ist es ja der grausame "Nürnberger Christles Glühwein" - der mit Nürnberg und Wein so viel gemeinsam am Hut hat, wie ich mit dem Bolshoi Ballet.


----------



## Andal

...und dann vier Euro nochwas für einen 0,2 Ltr. Becher Kalkentferner. Do kennt's eieren Plembel selber saufen!


----------



## Mescalero

So, nach nur einem W-Lan-freien Wochenende mal eben 40min Ükel gelesen...

Vielen Dank für die schönen Berichte und Fotos und ein herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter @Minimax (gut dass du wieder mit von der Partie bist) @rhinefisher @geomas @Tobias85 und natürlich auch die nicht erwähnten Angler.

Ich habe eine neue Rute bekommen, kann aber überhaupt noch nicht absehen, wann ich dazu komme sie standesgemäß einzuweihen. Die kommende Woche hat noch nicht einmal begonnen, ist aber schon jetzt ziemlich „zu“ - das passt mir kein bisschen. Aber einst wirds besser, wie ein berühmter Mensch so schön bemerkte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Immerhin, sie werden größer, die letzten beiden hatten sogar die dreißig gerissen und den Kescher verdient yay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356190




Na also.
Petri Heil, Mini!

Und auch ein Petri an alle anderen die draußen sind bzw. waren.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> So, nach nur einem W-Lan-freien Wochenende mal eben 40min Ükel gelesen...
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schönen Berichte und Fotos und ein herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter @Minimax (gut dass du wieder mit von der Partie bist) @rhinefisher @geomas @Tobias85 und natürlich auch die nicht erwähnten Angler.
> 
> Ich habe eine neue Rute bekommen, kann aber überhaupt noch nicht absehen, wann ich dazu komme sie standesgemäß einzuweihen. Die kommende Woche hat noch nicht einmal begonnen, ist aber schon jetzt ziemlich „zu“ - das passt mir kein bisschen. Aber einst wirds besser, wie ein berühmter Mensch so schön bemerkte.


Mach es so, wie auf meiner ersten Reha. Da hat mir der Psychologe ganz salbungsvoll erklärt, dass ich Stress vermeiden müsste. "Prima!" antwortete ich ihm, bin aufgestanden und gegangen. Das funktioniert eimampfrei, wenn man "Stress vermeidet"!


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein Petri in die brandenburgischen Flussauen


----------



## Minimax




----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356200



Mit swingtip auf Döbel?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das sieht nicht gut aus, @Minimax. was ist passiert?


----------



## rhinefisher

Mein Beileid Mini..!


----------



## Minimax

Soo, bin wieder Daheim. Tja, ein Moment der Unachtsamkeit, die Schnur hatte sich aus Gründen (vgl. Labertrööt) in den zerklüfteten Balken geschnitten, und die Spitze hatte ich bereits mit orangene Garn und Lack geflickt, da hats die Spitze der Darent Valley zerspellt. Ich bin aber ziemlich gelassen, denn erstens ist tacklebox da sehr kulant, und zweitens habe ich zufälligerweise gestern Abend gesündigt und mir eine wirklich nette 10ft Feeder bestellt, die in der kommenden Zeit teilweise an die Stelle der Darent treten soll.
Vermutlich ist die Spitze also aus Wut und Eifersucht geknickt. Nun ja.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, es ist angerichtet. Es gibt morgen für die Leine-Barben dreierlei vom Tulip. Würfel, in Curry gewendet, Würfel, in Olivenöl angebraten und einen schweinchenrosa Tulip-Toast-Teig. Mal sehen ob die Barben diesmal geneigt sind? Meine Frau hält mich übrigens für bekloppt!


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri und willkommen zurück, lieber Minimax. Schade um die Spitze, wie gesagt - zur Not kann ich gerne mit der von mir nie benutzten „roten Feedertip” aushelfen. Natürlich bin ich gespannt auf „Deine Neue”, fast so sehr gespannt wie die Darent zuvor...

Lieber Wümmehunter, tja, manchmal ist einfach der Wurm drin. Viel Erfolg beim Kredenzen des Barben-Menüs.

@Tikey0815 - Glückwunsch zur Teleskop-Feeder! Ob das Rutenmodell von Anfang an als Feederrute geplant war? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.
Meine kürzlich erworbene (und deutlich handlichere) Teleskop-Picker soll die Tage auch noch mal ran.


----------



## Andal

Offensichtlich der Sonntag der Provokationen. Einer provoziert seine Rute, der andere die Frau und morgen die Barben. Ich habe es geahnt und bin vorsorglich an diesem grausligen Tag im Bett geblieben.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 - Glückwunsch zur Teleskop-Feeder! Ob das Rutenmodell von Anfang an als Feederrute geplant war? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.
> Meine kürzlich erworbene (und deutlich handlichere) Teleskop-Picker soll die Tage auch noch mal ran.


 Lieber Geo, Asche auf mein Haupt, ich hatte gehofft dass dies nicht zur Sprache kommt, aber ich habe dumm wie ich bin die Rute nicht komplett eingefahren gemessen.....Transportlänge ist nicht 133cm sondern 88cm.... Schmach...


----------



## rutilus69

Das mit dem im Bett bleiben wäre auch eine gute Idee gewesen.
Aber irgendwie hat es mich dann doch wieder ans Wasser gezogen. Im Regenradar war eine Lücke von zwei Stunden an meiner Angelstelle zu erkennen. Also ab ins Auto und los. Am Kanal angekommen war nix mit Regenlücke. Schöner feiner Nieselregen erfüllte die Luft. Aber was soll's, Regenjacke an und ab mit dem Köder ins Wasser. Nach einer Weile im Regen sitzen erbarmte sich eine Plötze und sagte kurz Hallo.




Danach würde es zäh. Zwei Mini - Güstern und eine Brasse kamen dann noch, bevor ich etwas klamm die Rückreise antrat. Es waren zwar nur knappe zwei Stunden, aber der feine Nieselregen zieht halt durch jede Ritze. Ich glaube es wird Zeit, dass ich mir einen Angelschirm zulege


----------



## geomas

Tja, zum Ausgleich für die anstrengende Arbeit gestern und heute bin ich abends im Nieselregen zum Fluß nebenan geschlurft, das mußte unbedingt sein. Wetter hin, Wetter her.
Hatte ne echte Picker und das übliche Gerödel (Kescher, Stativ inner Tasche, Eimer-Sitz-Tasche) dabei.





An dieser Stelle habe ich länger nicht geangelt, weil dort immer sehr viel Paddelbootverkehr war. 
Damit ist jetzt Pumpe, die Paddelboote sind im Winterlager.

Etwas trostlos war die Stimmung, der Wasserpegel immerhin schön hoch, die Stare bildeten wieder beeindruckende Formationen und ich weichte langsam durch.
Mais kam nicht gut an heute bei den Fischis. 

Aber ich hab ja die Softpellets der mehrfach gepriesenen Art in der Tasche - und zack, da war der erste Plötz. Seltsam, daß der Mais (Dosenmais, nicht aromatisiert) verschmäht wurde. Naja, es gab insgesamt 6 Plötz in guter Form und leicht unterdurchschnittlicher Größe auf die „Gold”-Variante der kleinen Pellets.
Hab zwischendrin wieder Mais probiert - kein Erfolg.





Bester Fisch heute war ein Junior-Abramis, der sich nach anfänglichem Zerren dann doch fix in den Kescher leiern ließ. 
Mit dem antiken Shimano-Röllchen freunde ich mich mehr und mehr an. Die Bremse finde ich erstaunlich gut.

Die Montage ist übrigens sehr simpel: ganz normale Durchlauf-Olivette aus dem Stipp-Bereich auf die Hauptschnur, dann einen kleinen schwarzen Gummistopper, das Vorfach direkt mit nem „Figure of Eight-Knot” angeknüppert und daran den Haken (zuletzt an dieser Rute ein Gama Wide Gape Maggot, Gr. 14, glaub ich).


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meine Frau hält mich übrigens für bekloppt!



In meinen Augen der beste Hinweis, dass du auf dem richtigen Weg bist! 

@rutilus69 und @geomas: Schöne Nieselfänge, Petri


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri, lieber @geomas und @rutilus69 , ja ein wirklich grauer, zäher Tag, aber schön das ihr es auch raus geschafft habt- es lohnt sich immer, auch wenn heut Fische in ÜK etwas zickig waren, @Andal hat bestimmt recht mit der Übergangsphase. @Wuemmehunter- ich bin mir sehr sicher, das Die Barben das Tulip lieben werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> habe ich zufälligerweise gestern Abend gesündigt und mir eine wirklich nette 10ft Feeder bestellt, die in der kommenden Zeit teilweise an die Stelle der Darent treten soll.



Wann willst du uns verraten was es für eine ist?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wann willst du uns verraten was es für eine ist?


Im Überschwang habe ich bereits gestern einen Hinweis im Musiktitel-tjread platziert 


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/welchen-musiktitel-hoert-ihr-gerade-im-augenblick.15916/post-5093188


----------



## geomas

^ ohh, verstehe, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Mit „Plus”-Signatur oder „einfach nur Ultra”?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ohh, verstehe, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Mit „Plus”-Signatur oder „einfach nur Ultra”?




KLingt nach Acolyte.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ohh, verstehe, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Mit „Plus”-Signatur oder „einfach nur Ultra”?


Na logo mit "plus"- ich bin und bleibe halt ein Plumpser 
Ist halt für die Johnniehatz- für die Fänge der letzten Tage würde aber auch die Ultra reichen.. naja, nun muss sie erstmal ankommen, dann muss ich ne passende Haspel finden, dann ans Wasser kommen, und natürlich den Neues Tackle Fluch überwinden..


----------



## geomas

Mich würde es ja wirklich mal interessieren, wie groß der Unterschied im Alltag (mein Alltag: kleine Fische) zwischen der „regulären Ultra” und der „Plus” ist.


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaub wuemme hat ne ultra. Bzw. Mehrere Acolytes.
Laut Andreas Bruners soll der Unterschied der beiden Varianten zumindest bei den Floatruten erheblich sein. Da hab ich aber auch nur die Plus.


----------



## geomas

Der gute Wümme ist als Stammtischbruder und Angler natürlich „ultra”, aber nutzen tut er wohl die 9ft Plus, so ich im Bilde bin.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaub er hat zwei PLUS Feeder.

Die Eine hatte er von mir:


geomas schrieb:


> Der gute Wümme ist als Stammtischbruder und Angler natürlich „ultra”, aber nutzen tut er wohl die 9ft Plus, so ich im Bilde bin.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub er hat zwei PLUS Feeder.
> 
> Die Eine hatte er von mir:


Ah, verstehe. Was hat dich bewogen Dein Exemplar weiterzugeben?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe. Was hat dich bewogen Dein Exemplar weiterzugeben?




Optisch war sie hübscheste Feederrute, die ich hatte aber die kleine 9ft. lag mir nicht. War zu parabol bzw. zu wenig Rückgrat.
Ich habe stattdessen jetzt ne Aero X5 precision feeder, die mir besser liegt und das gleiche WG bedient.

Zur Acolyte hatte ich damals auch ein paar Sätze geschrieben:




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Tja, morgen wird es nochmals deutlich wärmer.  2019 saß ich Ostern im T-Shirt (und sogar mit freiem Oberkörper) an nem Teich und habe Schleien geangelt. Vermutlich gehts morgen aber erneut zum Fluß - daß der Zielfisch sich heute rar gemacht hat irritiert mich doch ziemlich. Evtl. versuche ich...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Jason

Eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend an meinen Posen weiter basteln. Aber da ich hier schon länger nicht mehr gelesen hatte und hier wieder sehr viel geschrieben wurde, hab ich erstmal den Ükel teilweise gelesen.
Ein besonderes Petri Heil möchte ich unserem @Tobias85  für die schöne kleine Schleie zukommen lassen. Mal sehen, wann ich das Glück habe.
An allen anderen die sich bei den nicht so gutem Wetter ans Wasser gewagt haben auch ein herzliches Petri Heil.

Mein Sohnemann hat sich am WE einen ausgebauten T5 Bus gekauft. Mit Standheizung und allem drum und dran. Er will dann öfter mit mir zum fischen an den Baggerseen. Dann kann man auch mal über Nacht bleiben und ist flexibel. Ich hab doch einen guten Jungen, oder? Und wenn ich will, kann ich auch mal alleine los.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sie war ihm zu filigran! Mein Glück, denn so bin spontan zu einem wunderbaren Stöckchen gekommen, das ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht zugelegt hätte, wenn der Prof nicht verkauft hätte. Die Rute ist eine wahre Spaßrute. Mit 9'' sind die Einsatzmöglichkeiten zwar überschaubar, aber gerade im Frühjahr, wenn die Vegetation noch nicht so üppig ist, kann man ne Menge damit anstellen. Meine 12'' Acolyte Feeder ist keine Plus und die Distance auch nicht. Minimax, ich gratuliere Dir, da hast Du Dirwirklich was Wunderbares gegönnt. Ich wünsche Dir viele schöne Johnnies mit der Rute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Ich hab doch einen guten jungen, oder?



Na klar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meine 12'' Acolyte Feeder ist keine Plus und die Distance auch nicht




Oh, hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung. 
Sorry.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Asche auf mein Haupt! Du hast natürlich Recht, Professor. Habe gerade nochmal geschaut. Die 12er ist doch ne Plus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt! Du hast natürlich Recht, Professor. Habe gerade nochmal geschaut. Die 12er ist doch ne Plus.




Oha.
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.......


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - habe eben nochmal Deine alten Zeilen gelesen- ist die 9ft Acolyte Plus denn die „schnellste” kurze Feederrute, die Du benutzt hast? 
Du schriebst „Da wippt oder wackelt nichts!”. Der richtige Begriff fehlt mir - Schnellkraft, Rückstellkraft? Auf jeden Fall suche ich noch immer eine sauschnelle kurze Feederrute/Picker für die feine Angelei. Die 9ft Acolyte („nur Ultra ohne Plus”) hatte ich mehrfach im Warenkorb, bin dann aber immer vorm Kauf zurückgeschreckt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja unbedingt!
Mit dem 9ft Taktstöckchen ist man unfassbar schnell im Anhieb!
Da kann Stephan bestimmt noch mehr zu sagen. Er hat se ja nun schon ne ganze Weile.

Von meiner X5 gibt es ja leider keine 9ft Variante.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! Dann fühlt man den Fisch vermutlich auch am direktesten im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten, eben auch kleine Fische.
Da habe ich sehr große Unterschiede zwischen Ruten ausgemacht. Die kurze Traverse X zum Beispiel wippt mir fast zuviel nach.
Andererseits kann man mit ihr wirklich sehr feine Vorfächer oder Haken nutzen. Und sie schmeißt winzigste Bleigewichte erstaunlich weit.
Die gute Balzer ist schon sehr schnell, ein großer Unterschied zur Traverse X. Und dennoch sind beides sehr feine,leichte Ruten.

PS: Stephan hatte mir dankenswerterweise schon mal die Acolyte 9ft Plus beschrieben - auch im Vergleich zur Sportex Multipicker.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kann ich nur bestätigen! In meinem Frühlingsvideo gibt es eine Sequenz, die den Anhieb und den anschließenden Drill eines für unsere Verhältnisse ganz guten Döbel zeigt, den ich unter anderem mit dem Stöckchen gefangen habe. Ist schon klasse, wie schnell viel Biss die Sachen nscheinbare Rute hat!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt! Du hast natürlich Recht, Professor.


Er trägt seinen angeldemischen Titel schließlich nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, oh, jauchz, Eure Beschreibungen lassen Die Vorfreude ins Unermessliche steigen. 
Was wär rollengrössenmässig angemessen?


----------



## Hecht100+

@Bankside Dreamer
Dein Avatarbild, angelst Du mit der Abu 412.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Dein Avatarbild, angelst Du mit der Abu 412.



Nein, bisher leider noch nicht.
Mit den 15 - 30g WG und den knappen 9 Fuß Länge schwebt sie mir allerdings als leichte Grundrute vor.
Eventuell montiere ich mir einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde und nutze die Rute als Winklepicker oder aber ich schraube mir eine Quivertip ein.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - spannend finde ich auch die Frage, warum Du Dir diesen feinsten Stock in 10ft geholt hast.
Wirst Du die Darent Valley weiterhin nutzen oder wird sie „abgelöst” durch die deutlich längere Drennan?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - spannend finde ich auch die Frage, warum Du Dir diesen feinsten Stock in 10ft geholt hast.
> Wirst Du die Darent Valley weiterhin nutzen oder wird sie „abgelöst” durch die deutlich längere Drennan?


9ft wären mir tatsächlich zu nah an der Darent gewesen, zumal der lange Griff der Acolyte und der kurze der Darent den 1ft Unterschied dann noch weiter nivellieren.
10ft eröffnen mir einige Situationen wo die Darent tatsächlich zu kurz war. Bald sind die Ufer wieder Kahl, so das etwas mehr platz ist, die Strömung nimmt wieder zu, auch da ist dann etwas mehr Länge gefragt. Und die Schnelligkwit und Leichtigkeit die ich von der Darent gewohnt bin, wollte ich nicht missen.
Aber das sind alles so Nachrationalisierungen- am Anfang, und das schon länger, stand natürlich das Begehren.


----------



## geomas

Danke, das mit dem Nachrationalisieren ist mir irgendwie bekannt.

Ich war mir unsicher, ob Du die DV wegen des (mir bislang unbekannten) Lock-Ups (?) ausmustern wolltest. 
Schließlich habe ich dieses handliche Rütchen ja hier angepriesen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, das mit dem Nachrationalisieren ist mir irgendwie bekannt.
> 
> Ich war mir unsicher, ob Du die DV wegen des (mir bislang unbekannten) Lock-Ups (?) ausmustern wolltest.
> Schließlich habe ich dieses handliche Rütchen ja hier angepriesen.


überhaupt nicht-Im Gegenteil ich stimme ein und empfehle sie wärmstens. ich habe seit März praktisch meine ganze Döbelei mit der DV bestritten, die Rute ist wunderbar. Der Lockup trat nur einmal bei einem ...Hänger der schwersten Sorte auf, sie ist ein tolle Rute, die ich nach dieser johnniereichen Saison mit PB von ganzem Herzen empfehle und sicher auch weiter verwenden werde. Allein das freie leichte Hantieren mit dem Zauberstöckchen ist ein Traum. Als Rolle empfehle ich dazu ne kleine leichte 200oer, ich habe ne Legalis LT 2000 dran, harmoniert sehr schön.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja wirklich mal interessieren, wie groß der Unterschied im Alltag (mein Alltag: kleine Fische) zwischen der „regulären Ultra” und der „Plus” ist.


Laut Werksangabe von Drennan ist die "Plus" etwa 10-20% kräftiger einzustufen.


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Ein besonderes Petri Heil möchte ich unserem @Tobias85 für die schöne kleine Schleie zukommen lassen. Mal sehen, wann ich das Glück habe.



Kommt Zeit, kommt Schlei  Hast du überhängende Bäume am Ufer? Da sitzen im von mir beangelten Vereinsteich die Schleien wohl dauernd drunter und ich hab ja auch innert 10 Minuten direkt zwei Bisse gehabt. Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## geomas

^ ich würde es immer „am Cover” versuchen, also unter Bäumen, an Seerosenfeldern, in der Nähe von Hindernissen, Ein- oder Auslässen.
Man kann es auch extrem dicht am Ufer oder der Schilfkante probieren, solange da nicht ein Heidenbetrieb ist.
Und immer nach Blasenteppichen Ausschau halten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, oh, jauchz, Eure Beschreibungen lassen Die Vorfreude ins Unermessliche steigen.
> Was wär rollengrössenmässig angemessen?




Ich mag 25oo - 3oooer Rollen an 10ft Ruten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Moin! Moin!

Ich habe einmal ein paar Fragen an die "Tackle-Verrückten" unter uns Ükelanern, sofern es hier denn welche gibt? 

Welche_ *"Made in..."*_ Labels prangen so auf euren jüngsten Neuzugängen und um welche Hersteller handelt es sich dabei?
Wer beklebt sein Gerät lediglich noch mit _*"Engineered in..."*_ oder aber _*"Designed in..."* _Labels?

Bitte nicht euer Vintage-Tackle überprüfen, sondern nur modernes Gerät. Hersteller und Label sind ausreichend. Wobei die Gattung (Rute, Rolle, Klamotte etc.) sicherlich ebenfalls wissenswert ist. Dabei nach Möglichkeit bitte keine branchenfremden Hersteller nennen. Ansonsten könnt ihr mir aber natürlich gerne auch eher unbekannte Marken nennen. Wer sich nicht als _"neureicher Snob"_ outen möchte, da er eventuell ausschließlich Hardy & Van Staal shoppt, der kann mir gerne auch eine vertrauliche PN zukommen lassen. Ansonsten zitiert in eurem Post bitte einfach diesen Post, ich schätze das ist der einfachste Weg.

Warum ich diese Fragen habe? Ich habe da noch eine "Leiche" im Keller zu liegen, diese muss nun weg und daher baldowere ich etwas Entsprechendes aus. Näheres werdet ihr in der kommenden Zeit erfahren. Auf jeden Fall bin ich mit meinem Projekt auf eine gewisse Zusammenarbeit / Hilfe aus der Anglerschaft angewiesen.
Damit hier im Ükel zu starten, erscheint mir nicht die schlechteste Idee. 


Vielen Dank & Grüße

Freddy


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht als _"neureicher Snob"_ outen möchte, da er eventuell ausschließlich Hardy & Van Staal shoppt, der kann mir gerne auch eine vertrauliche PN zukommen lassen.



Ok, PN ist raus 

Hab hier ne Shimano-Feeder, die ist "Made in China". Edit: Ach und ne Shakespeare-Rolle kam dieses Jahr auch neu dazu, ebenfalls China.


----------



## Mescalero

Fast alle meine Ruten und Rollen dürften „Made In China“ sein. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine nur in Japan erhältliche Daiwa gekauft, auch in China hergestellt. Eine Nissin dagegen ist tatsächlich in Japan produziert und wahrscheinlich die berühmte Ausnahme, die die Regel bestätigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Angeregt durch die Feederrutendiskussion musste ich heute meine X5 mal wieder ausführen.


----------



## Minimax

@Bankside Dreamer ,
Puh, also in letzter Zeit kam bei mir alles von Daiwa, Fox, Okuma, Korum, Peter D., Shimano, Spro und Tacklebox aus China, meine Sportex vermutlich auch.

Lediglich meine Youngs Pins wurden hingegen angeblich in England hergestellt (vermutlich ist deshalb bei der einen ein Griff schon zum zweiten Mal abgebrochen und ne andere hat scharfe Grate  ), Immerhin brüsten sie sich mit dem "Made in England", aber da hab ich meine Zweifel-ist mir aber auch egal.



Dieses Jahr hab ich bestimmte Spinköder der polnischen Firma Spinmad für mich entdeckt, die werden interessanterweise auch tatsächlich in Polen hergestellt.
Mein Stonfo Fliegenbindestock soll manufactured in Italy sein, die Peacock Taschenöfen in Japan,
Und dann hab ich noch einige wunderschöne Posen der kleinen Firma Jasontec mit Sitz in Zwergenland.
Oh, und ach ja, meine Maden kommen auch aus Polen, meine Tauis aus Kanada und das Tulip kommt tatsächlich aus Dänemark. Oder Deutschland. Herrje, wer weiss?

nǐhǎo,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ne Tri-Cast Trilogy Pond Wand ist die einzige relativ neue Rute in meinem Bestand, die wohl im UK fabriziert wurde.
Der Rest vermutlich in China.


----------



## geomas

Petri zum wunderschönen Döbel, lieber Professore! 
Was diente als Köder, erneut die Flocke?

Heute kamen einige Gläser exotisch gefärbten und aromatisierten Angelmaises (?). Vermutlich probier ich irgendwas davon heute Abend (also als Köder).
Aus Neugier mitbestellt sind dazu noch „Corner Plate Swivels” eingetroffen - hmmm, mal sehen, wie sich diese Teile sinnvoll einsetzen lassen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri Prof ! Hast ja schickes Wetter da, hier ist es heute sehr bedeckt mit Dröppelfaktor


----------



## Professor Tinca

An diesem klassischen Spot konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen aber mit Feederrute schlecht zu beackern. Also Bolo raus und ne dicke Flocke an der Pose untern Busch treiben lassen. Der Bewohner entpuppte sich als 51 Döbel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja Flocke, wie fast immer lieber @geomas .


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Tikey0815 
Ja heute geht's endlich wieder. Die letzten Tage war Dreckwetter.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Lediglich meine Youngs Pins wurden hingegen angeblich in England hergestellt (vermutlich ist deshalb bei der einen ein Griff schon zum zweiten Mal abgebrochen und ne andere hat scharfe Grate  ), Immerhin brüsten sie sich mit dem "Made in England", aber da hab ich meine Zweifel-ist mir aber auch egal.
> Anhang anzeigen 356241



Sogar mit Zertifikat!
Danke für diesen Hinweis, solche Zertifikate und trotz alledem bestehende Zweifel werde ich in meine zukünftigen Gedankengänge mit einschließen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sogar mit Zertifikat!
> Danke für diesen Hinweis, solche Zertifikate und trotz alledem bestehende Zweifel werde ich in meine zukünftigen Gedankengänge mit einschließen.


Na, nun lüfte doch den Schleier des Geheimnisses mal ein Eckchen, was führst Du im Schilde?

@Professor Tinca , herzliches Petri- und der herrliche Schäfchenhimmel lässt mich hier in den Homeoffice Ketten von der schönen freien Döbelhatz träumen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An diesem klassischen Spot konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356250



Genau mein Ding!
Ein tolles Flüsschen zählst du da zu deinen Angelrevieren.


----------



## Tobias85

@Professor Tinca: Auch von mir ein Petri, der erste Döbel ist ja ein richtiges Charaktertier.  Aus was zupfst du eigentlich deine Brotflocken? Sandwichtoast, Brötchen, ganzes Weißbrot,...?


----------



## Professor Tinca

An der nächsten Stelle war nix außer nem Schwarm Rehe. Kann man die erkennen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese typischen Spots kann man leider an einer Hand abzählen. Meistens ist es eintönig flach und verschilfte Ufer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

@Tobias85 
Aus Sandwichbrot, Tobi.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, nun lüfte doch den Schleier des Geheimnisses mal ein Eckchen, was führst Du im Schilde?



Die Leiche im Keller (Oh Gott, aktuell wohne ich ja sogar selbst in einem bzw. in einer Kellerwohnung! ) entpuppt sich als Abschlussarbeit.

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich etwas zum Thema Angeln machen, aktuell kann ich aber noch nicht zu viel verraten.
Es wird am Ende auf eine Onlinebefragung bzw. einen entsprechenden Fragebogen und eine Verlinkung hinauslaufen.
Ich bin gerade dabei meine Statistikkenntnisse wieder etwas aufzufrischen und mir fachmännisch ein paar Fragen auszuwürfeln.

Grob gesagt wird es in der Abschlussarbeit auch um die ausufernde Fertigung von Angelgerät - in z.B. China - gehen.
Ein gewisser Michael oder Mitchell und ein Harry (Hieß er Harry?) werden unter anderem ebenfalls eine gewisse Rolle spielen.

Ist die Verwirrung jetzt komplett? Perfekt, dann geht es euch wie mir. 

Wie gesagt, zu gegebener Zeit werde ich ein wenig Unterstützung gebrauchen können, schließlich kann ich die Bögen nur schlecht alle selbst ankreuzen.
Ich arbeite an einer hoffentlich interessanten Fragestellung und an einem möglichst ansprechenden Fragebogen.
Natürlich hoffe ich später dann auch auf eure Hilfe, damit ich nicht selbst irgendwann als Leiche im Keller ende.


----------



## Minimax

Danke für die Erläuterung,


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> die ausufernde Fertigung von Angelgerät



Tja, schätze, Wir hier kennen uns vor allem mit der ausufernden Konsumption desselben aus
Viel Erfolg,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab gerade mal an einem kleinen Wäldchen angehalten und nach Pilzen geguckt aber leider nur Giftis gefunden. Jetzt fahr ich wieder ans Flüsschen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung,
> Tja, schätze, Wir hier kennen uns vor allem mit der ausufernden Konsumption desselben aus
> Viel Erfolg,
> Hg
> Minimax



Vielen Dank! Wobei zu klären wäre, ob es sich im Ükel nun um herkömmliche Konsump(f)tion oder aber sogar um Absorbierung handelt?
Das Bermudadreieck der Tackle-Industrie, manchmal düngt es mich im Ükel versteckt zu liegen.  

Bevor der Fragebogen online geht werde ich natürlich noch weitere Erläuterungen und im kleinen Kreis einen Pretest machen. Transparenz ist mir wichtig, wobei neben dem für mich spannenden Thema und dem Abschluss meines Studiums keine weiteren Motivationen hinter der Arbeit stecken. Harry & Michael haben mich also nicht auf ihrer Gehaltsliste. Aber vielleicht mag mein Prof. wenigstens Fisch? 

Neben dem üblichen Datenschutzgedöns, wobei die Bögen dann komplett anonym auszufüllen sein werden, müssen auch noch ein paar weitere Erläuterungen zum Fragebogen gemacht werden. Wobei man auch nicht zu viel verraten darf, da das dann wohl die Leute beeinflussen und das Ergebnis am Ende verfälschen könnte. Über einen entsprechenden Mechanismus, so dass alle Teilnehmer die Möglichkeit haben die spätere Auswertung auch einsehen zu können, muss ich mir dann noch ein paar Gedanken machen.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Aus Sandwichbrot, Tobi.



Merci! Deine Flocken sehen immer so akkurat und haltbar aus, dass ich sie aus dem besten vom örtlichen Bäcker vermutete, aber dann muss ich für die nächsten Döbelansitze ja doch nicht das Portemonaie plündern, sondern bleibe beim guten alten Sammy.

@Bankside Dreamer: Studium, Abschlussarbeit...bist du letztendlich doch viel jünger, als ich es vermutet habe? Oder hast du wie ich auch später nochmal den Weg (zurück) an die Uni gefunden?


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Moin! Moin!
> 
> Ich habe einmal ein paar Fragen an die "Tackle-Verrückten" unter uns Ükelanern, sofern es hier denn welche gibt?
> 
> Welche_ *"Made in..."*_ Labels prangen so auf euren jüngsten Neuzugängen und um welche Hersteller handelt es sich dabei?
> Wer beklebt sein Gerät lediglich noch mit _*"Engineered in..."*_ oder aber _*"Designed in..."* _Labels?
> 
> Bitte nicht euer Vintage-Tackle überprüfen, sondern nur modernes Gerät. Hersteller und Label sind ausreichend. Wobei die Gattung (Rute, Rolle, Klamotte etc.) sicherlich ebenfalls wissenswert ist. Dabei nach Möglichkeit bitte keine branchenfremden Hersteller nennen. Ansonsten könnt ihr mir aber natürlich gerne auch eher unbekannte Marken nennen. Wer sich nicht als _"neureicher Snob"_ outen möchte, da er eventuell ausschließlich Hardy & Van Staal shoppt, der kann mir gerne auch eine vertrauliche PN zukommen lassen. Ansonsten zitiert in eurem Post bitte einfach diesen Post, ich schätze das ist der einfachste Weg.
> 
> Warum ich diese Fragen habe? Ich habe da noch eine "Leiche" im Keller zu liegen, diese muss nun weg und daher baldowere ich etwas Entsprechendes aus. Näheres werdet ihr in der kommenden Zeit erfahren. Auf jeden Fall bin ich mit meinem Projekt auf eine gewisse Zusammenarbeit / Hilfe aus der Anglerschaft angewiesen.
> Damit hier im Ükel zu starten, erscheint mir nicht die schlechteste Idee.
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank & Grüße
> 
> Freddy


Es ist mir mittlerweile so was von egal, wo das Zeug her ist und was drauf steht. British Elend ist genau so viel wert, wie Made in Takatukaland. Es wird nach Ansehen gekauft, oder nicht und dabei ist mir sogar der Zielfisch sch....egal. Mit muss es gefallen und passen. Ich kauf doch kein Angelzeug für die Jubler!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist mir mittlerweile so was von egal, wo das Zeug her ist und was drauf steht. British Elend ist genau so viel wert, wie Made in Takatukaland. Es wird nach Ansehen gekauft, oder nicht und dabei ist mir sogar der Zielfisch sch....egal. Mit muss es gefallen und passen. Ich kauf doch kein Angelzeug für die Jubler!



Diese Erkenntnis kann ich nur leider nicht für meine Abschlussarbeit verwerten, da ich mich für das quantitative Forschen entschieden habe.
Hätte ich vielleicht eher eine qualitative Forschung bzw. Interviews in Betracht ziehen sollen?

Wobei es in meiner Abschlussarbeit zwar auch um das _"Made in..."_ gehen soll, vorwiegend aber eher um das Gefallen, so wie es für dich und wohl für viele andere Angler auch eine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer: Studium, Abschlussarbeit...bist du letztendlich doch viel jünger, als ich es vermutet habe? Oder hast du wie ich auch später nochmal den Weg (zurück) an die Uni gefunden?



Letzteres ist der Fall und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, bereits etwas Überfällig mit dem Abschluss zu sein.
Planung & Realität stimmen eben nicht immer überein. Deshalb muss ich das Ding jetzt bis zum Jahresende in den Sack bekommen.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese Erkenntnis kann ich nur leider nicht für meine Abschlussarbeit verwerten, da ich mich für das quantitative Forschen entschieden habe.
> Hätte ich vielleicht eher eine qualitative Forschung bzw. Interviews in Betracht ziehen sollen?
> 
> Wobei es in meiner Abschlussarbeit zwar auch um das _"Made in..."_ gehen soll, vorwiegend aber eher um das Gefallen, so wie es für dich und wohl für viele andere Angler auch eine große Rolle spielt.


Es tut mir ja furchtbar leid, dass ich deinen Forschungen zu quer komme... aber es is halt so.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Bankside Dreamer 
Hatten wir letztes Jahr schon irgendwie mal, https://anglerboard.de/threads/forschungs-umfrage-thema-angeln-in-der-stadt.345029/#post-4907676

Bei Fragen bitte Rebecca ansprechen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Es tut mir ja furchtbar leid, dass ich deinen Forschungen zu quer komme... aber es is halt so.



Mal angenommen es gäbe unter den meisten Anglern eine Tendenz, in eben genau die Richtung wie Du es siehst.
In meiner Abschlussarbeit müsste ich das Ganze dann aber trotzdem noch wissenschaftlich / forschend beweisen oder aber widerlegen.
Von daher werden mir später auch Deine Kreuzchen helfen, dass Thema genauer zu ergründen. Die Fragen bzw. Items wie es so schön heißt werden natürlich entsprechend neutral ausfallen. Erst die anschließende statistische Auswertung bringt das endgültige bzw. vorläufig zu widerlegende Ergebnis.


----------



## Andal

Schreibst halt in deine Arbeit rein, "weils ned mögn!".


----------



## Mescalero

Das Ergebnis steht doch ohnehin schon fest. Da braucht es keine Befragung und auch keine verstatistikte Auswertung mit den tollsten Algorhythmen wo gibt.

Der Masse der Ükels ist es s...ßegal, wo der Kram produziert wird, Hauptsache das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haut hin und es fängt Fische. Bei den Spinboys sieht es womöglich anders aus, da muss schon „Made In Japan, ehrlich!“ draufstehen, damit sie eine Erektion bekommen. 50€-Ruten werden da nur zum Nachtangeln (wenn es niemand sieht) genommen.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> 50€-Ruten werden da nur zum Nachtangeln (wenn es niemand sieht) genommen.


Weil sich die auch gut fischen und des braucht schon gleich gar keiner wissen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Bermudadreieck der Tackle-Industrie, manchmal düngt es mich im Ükel versteckt zu liegen.


Was bin ich froh, dass Drennan keine gelabelten Bermuda Shorts ankündigt


----------



## Andal

...und *gedüngte* Shorts möchte ich bitte auch nicht haben müssen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Hatten wir letztes Jahr schon irgendwie mal, https://anglerboard.de/threads/forschungs-umfrage-thema-angeln-in-der-stadt.345029/#post-4907676
> 
> Bei Fragen bitte Rebecca ansprechen



Vielen Dank für diese Hinweise. 

Selbstverständlich möchte ich hier keinen Murks veranstalten und die Sache nach bestem Wissen & Gewissen angehen.
Auf Yannick und seine damalige Umfrage bin ich bereits gestoßen, wenn auch nicht hier im Anglerboard.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Schreibst halt in deine Arbeit rein, "weils ned mögn!".


Das gäbe sicherlich eine 1 und sparte jede Menge Zeit! 

Na ich hoffe und denke, dass die meisten Angler wissen was es mit einer solchen Abschlussarbeit auf sich hat.
Wie gesagt, ich stehe auf keiner Gehaltsliste aber ohne Abschlussarbeit nun mal kein Abschluss.

Dass sich ein begeisterter Angler dabei gerne mit dem Thema Angeln auseinandersetzen möchte,
darin sehe ich erstmal auch noch nichts Verwerfliches.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich mag 25oo - 3oooer Rollen an 10ft Ruten.


Dankeschön, ja in die Richtung dachte ich auch, ich hab mal in meinem Rollenpark gestöbert, und da gibts verschiedenes was passen könnte, z.B. hab ich ne schöne fast ungefischte Freams 2500 auf der Ersatzbank (die ältere, ist noch keine Lt), die könnt ich mir gut vorstellen mit 0,18 Der-Schnur-die-nicht-genannt-werden-darf, das wär vom Maßstab, Funktion und Optik sicher ne tolle Kombi mit der Plus. Mal sehen.

Edit: oder, wenn die Plus wirklich so herrlich leicht ist, wär dann doch ne 2500 irgendwas in Lt fällig... oh je, es geht schon wieder los...


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das gäbe sicherlich eine 1 und sparte jede Menge Zeit!
> 
> Na ich hoffe und denke, dass die meisten Angler wissen was es mit einer solchen Abschlussarbeit auf sich hat.
> Wie gesagt, ich stehe auf keiner Gehaltsliste aber ohne Abschlussarbeit nun mal kein Abschluss.
> 
> Dass sich ein begeisterter Angler dabei gerne mit dem Thema Angeln auseinandersetzen möchte,
> darin sehe ich erstmal auch noch nichts Verwerfliches.


Ich würde dir ja gerne helfen, aber meine akademischen Aktivitäten blieben den Akademien zu ihrem Glück erspart.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe und denke, dass die meisten Angler wissen was es mit einer solchen Abschlussarbeit auf sich hat.



Selbsverständlich..!
Schließlich sind Angler fast ausschließlich Akademiker...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Selbsverständlich..!
> Schließlich sind Angler fast ausschließlich Akademiker...


war nur Hauptschüler, darf ich trotzdem weiter fischen oder muss ich mich erst weiter bilden?


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> war nur Hauptschüler, darf ich trotzdem weiter fischen oder muss ich mich erst weiter bilden?


So lange du dich nicht ausschließlich BILDest....... 

Ich  war Mittelschüler. Immer so in der Mitte zwischen selber ausrasten und Ausraster zu verursachen.


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Letzteres ist der Fall und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, bereits etwas Überfällig mit dem Abschluss zu sein.
> Planung & Realität stimmen eben nicht immer überein. Deshalb muss ich das Ding jetzt bis zum Jahresende in den Sack bekommen.



Ach, daran ist rein gar nichts schändlich. Zumal man ja nicht 24/7 studieren, sondern nebenher auch noch ein bisschen leben möchte und auch muss.   Ich bin weder im Erststudium in der Regelstudienzeit geblieben, noch werde ich das jetzt im Zweitstudium.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So hab wieder Empfang. Erst mal den Livebericht zu Ende bringen.

Nächste Stelle.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und zu guter Letzt....


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> So lange du dich nicht ausschließlich BILDest.......



ich will ja nicht behaupten das ich noch nie eine in der Hand hatte, kann aber an einer Hand abzählen wie oft ich mir eine gekauft habe, und noch unglaublicher ich trinke und mag kein Bier.

PS. trinke auch sehr ungerne aus Flaschen


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> So lange du dich nicht ausschließlich BILDest.......
> 
> Ich  war Mittelschüler. Immer so in der Mitte zwischen selber ausrasten und Ausraster zu verursachen.


Als ich 6 Jahre alt war kam ich zur Hilfsschule, ich weiß bis heute nicht was ich da helfen sollte.


----------



## Andal

"Frau Huber, ihr Sohn muss in die Sonderschule!"

"Ja mei... wenn er das Zeug dazu hat!"


----------



## rhinefisher

Nur wei ich gerade an akademische Würden denke...


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nur wei ich gerade an akademische Würden denke...
> Anhang anzeigen 356276


Da is ja noch was in der Flasche


----------



## Hecht100+

Und das mit drei Oliven, heute Obsttag.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So hab wieder Empfang. Erst mal den Livebericht zu Ende bringen.
> 
> Nächste Stelle.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356270
> Anhang anzeigen 356271
> Anhang anzeigen 356275



Neues Rütchen...?


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und das mit drei Oliven, heute Obsttag.



Veganer Martini...


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da is ja noch was in der Flasche



Hetz mich nur...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> wenn die Plus wirklich so herrlich leicht ist, wär dann doch ne 2500 irgendwas in Lt fällig...



Würde auf jeden Fall besser passen als die alte Metallfreams.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Neues Rütchen...?



Nein. Davon hatte ich mal erzählt hier im Ükel vor einer Weile.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Veganer Martini...



Deshalb der komische Veganerhoden da im Becher.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Mit etwa einstündiger Veespätung liegen die beiden Ruten. Drückt mir die Daumen.!
Einen plötzlichen Plötz gab es bereits. Bis 21 Uhr will ich bleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Drückt mir die Daumen.!




Sind gedrückt!
Viel Erfolg, Stephan.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ursprünglich war ich Realschüler, nach der abgeschlossenen Lehre zum Bootsbauer und ein paar Jahren Arbeit habe ich dann über den zweiten Bildungsweg meine Hochschulreife nachgeholt.

Eine vorherige Berufsausbildung, als weitere Zugangsvoraussetzung für ein Studium, halte ich dabei in vielen Fällen für sehr angebracht.
Ich habe selbst schon echte  Jobs gemacht und bin mir auch für nichts zu fein, denke aber dass einige Studierte diese Erfahrungen doch etwas missen und daher später entsprechend unverständliche Entscheidungen treffen. Wobei man es natürlich nicht immer jedem recht machen kann.

Ein Studium bzw. eine akademische Ausbildung hat für mich persönlich nichts mit irgendwelchem elitären oder aber sonst wie abgehobenen Zeug zu tun. Ich bin nicht besser als andere und andere sind nicht besser als ich, auch niemand der eventuell lediglich einen Sonderschulabschluss vorweisen kann. Ein Studium ist in vielen Fällen schlicht eine Zugangsvoraussetzung für bestimmte Bereiche des Berufslebens, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.

Gerade der Threadverlauf von Yannick's damaliger Umfrage hat einen scheinbar doch sehr verbiesterten & flachhorizontigen "Angelkollegen" zum Vorschein gebracht. Ich bin gespannt wie es dann bei meiner Umfrage wird. Auf jeden Fall versuche ich aus Yannicks's Fehlern zu lernen bzw. halte ich das mit der vorherigen ausführlichen Information für sehr wichtig. Auch wenn es natürlich immer ein paar Leute geben wird, die es nicht verstehen wollen.

Die Bildzeitung habe ich zur reinen Unterhaltung natürlich auch schon einmal gelesen. Warum auch nicht? Börsenkurse etc. interessieren mich nicht sonderlich und sollten sie es doch einmal tun, so wüsste ich das eine oder andere Blättchen zu lesen. Wobei das mit der Bild sowieso ein Kuriosum darstellt, keiner liest sie aber trotzdem wir sie gut verkauft.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kurze Frage an die Spezialisten: Was habe ich hier gefangen?


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Spezialisten: Was habe ich hier gefangen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356281


Den Jackpot? Einen Fahnendöbel? Ein Sträusschen Thymian mit Flossen? Ganz ganz herzliches Petri, ich klapp ab! Toll, ich freu mich unheimlich für Dich! Welch ein wunderbarer Fang, lieber Wuemme!


----------



## rhinefisher

Äsche...
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Spezialisten: Was habe ich hier gefangen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356281



Das ist natürlich ein Kabeljau. Wäre der Fisch kleiner bzw. noch nicht laichreif, so lautete die korrekte Bezeichnung Dorsch.
Mit Fischen kenne ich mich aus, da macht mir so schnell keiner etwas vor. 

Nachtrag:
Ein toller Fisch! Eine Äsche habe ich leider noch nie gefangen aber es soll welche in der Treene geben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke, @minimx. Den Verdacht, dass es sich um ein Äsche handeln könnte, hatte ich. Aber mir fehlt die Routine mit solchen Arten.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Kabeljau. Wäre der Fisch kleiner bzw. noch nicht laichreif, so lautete die korrekte Bezeichnung Dorsch.
> Mit Fischen kenne ich mich aus, da macht mir so schnell keiner etwas vor.


Gut, dass du keine Kunstköder raten musstest


----------



## Kochtopf

Man weiss die Bild zu schätzen wenn die Alternative der Express ist


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter zum Fahnendöbel, toller Fisch! Wenn dort keine Äschen besetzt werden, sie aber trotzdem vorkommen, spricht das wohl für das Flüsschen, super Wasser usw.

@Professor Tinca 
Auch dir ein fettes Petri zur erfolgreichen Döbelhatz, das hat sich ja wieder mal gelohnt!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man weiss die Bild zu schätzen wenn die Alternative der Express ist


Stimmt, die Druckerfärbe ist nicht so abrasiv in Notzeiten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Y'hah, nglui lw'nafh ph'grah'n orr'eagl ilyaa y-sgn'wahl gotha, orr'e y'hah nglui uaaahyar k'yarnak. Navulgtlagln uh'eog shagg lw'nafh syha'h hlirghyar gebyar, h'shogg kn'a nglui nnnllll stell'bsna ngluioth, Cthulhu k'yarnak gotha shogg f'lloig. Kn'a stell'bsna ehyeor ph'Chub-Niggurath nw Dagon ya n'gha, ph'grah'n ah hlirgh gotha 'fhalma Dagon f's'uhn, y-hrii mgnyth n'ghft hrii shugg Tsathoggua. Hasturagl zhroog hai orr'e li'hee gof'nn athg Chub-Niggurath sll'ha shugg, cR'lyeh fm'latgh Tsathogguaagl orr'enyth cmnahn' nglui throd goka nilgh'ri orr'e, gof'nn Dagon y-throd wgah'n Dagon 'ai hupadgh c'ai. Vulgtm hai vulgtlagln ilyaa uh'e wgah'n nglui ch' hupadgh, ebunma shtunggli nggnaiih Aalzathoth nafln'ghft ftaghu n'ghft syha'h gotha, throd uh'e vulgtlagln 'fhalma ilyaa ooboshu ehye.



Ein vietnamesisches Volkslied?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein vietnamesisches Volkslied?


Iä! Iä! Kochtopf fthagn! Phn'glui Hessen Wag'Nagl mgl'naf!


----------



## Hecht100+

Google wollte es Malayisch übersetzen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Iä! Iä! Kochtopf fthagn!



Scheinbar doch nur der ganz normale Wahnsinn.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Google wollte es Malayisch übersetzen



_Ma lay isch und mal kauf ich._
Keine große Kunst diese Sprache.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Google wollte es Malayisch übersetzen


Frevler, sollte Disney jemals die Rechte daran erwerben ist der Schatten über Innsmouth gegangen


----------



## Hecht100+

Kollege Kochtopf ist evtl. der "Kraft der Liebe" verfallen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Tikey0815  Das du auch zu den Jüngern der Namenlosen gehörst, haette ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kollege Kochtopf ist evtl. der "Kraft der Liebe" verfallen.


Es geht um Liebeswerk, wie Wirchcraft oder watercraft, womit ich sehr gewieft und polyglod die Kurve zum topic kriege


----------



## Mescalero

Ich hätte es für Walisisch oder Irish gehalten, Google sagt Schottisch und weigert sich gleichzeitig, den Text zu übersetzen. Bestimmt ist heute irgendein schottischer Feiertag und der Übersetzungs-Clan hat frei und lässt sich volllaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich bin auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen 


Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische waren dabei und ich kann unmöglich alle würdigen. Man sehe es mir bitte nach


----------



## Minimax

Es ist Aklo. Aber genug davon, es ist nicht gut, zuviel davon zu sprechen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So langsam legt sich Dunkelheit über das Land. Ne Stunde bleibe ich noch.


----------



## Andal

Astreine Äsche..... Petri Heil!


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So langsam legt sich Dunkelheit über das Land. Ne Stunde bleibe ich noch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356285


Was mit Barteln wäre der Stimmung angemessen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So langsam legt sich Dunkelheit über das Land. Ne Stunde bleibe ich noch.



Auf einer Äsche kann man nicht sitzen oder wie lautet das Sprichwort noch? Da geht bestimmt noch etwas in dieser magischen letzten Stunde.

Was sagen jetzt eigentlich die Temperaturen, so auf freiem Feld? Ist es schon merklich kühler geworden, als in den Tagen zuvor?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Spezialisten: Was habe ich hier gefangen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356281


Jetzt erst gesehen, herzliches Petri Heil!


----------



## Andal

Noch ein Wort zur Akamie..... Arbeit adelt, ich bleibe bürgerlich!


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Spezialisten: Was habe ich hier gefangen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356281


Dickes Petri.
Sehr schöne Äsche hast du da gefangen.


----------



## phirania

Petri auch an Alle Fänger von Heute,damit ich keinen vergessen möge.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auf einer Äsche kann man nicht sitzen oder wie lautet das Sprichwort noch? Da geht bestimmt noch etwas in dieser magischen letzten Stunde.
> 
> Was sagen jetzt eigentlich die Temperaturen, so auf freiem Feld? Ist es schon merklich kühler geworden, als in den Tagen zuvor?


Noch habe ich die Fleecejacke nicht an. Schätze es sind so 15 oderv16 Grad.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Noch habe ich die Fleecejacke nicht an. Schätze es sind so 15 oderv16 Grad.


Bei 15 oder 16 Grad würd ich auch keine Fleecejacke tragen.

Höchstens als mittlere Schicht. Schnatter....


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Noch habe ich die Fleecejacke nicht an. Schätze es sind so 15 oderv16 Grad.


Aber bevor es den Ferdinand friert, gehst ma aber heim!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Aber bevor es den Ferdinand friert, gehst ma aber heim!


Der durfte heute nicht mit. Wir hatten heute Redaktionsklausur und das nur 20 km von meinem heutigen Angelplstz entfernt.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der durfte heute nicht mit. Wir hatten heute Redaktionsklausur und das nur 20 km von meinem heutigen Angelplstz entfernt.


Ja dann... derfst länga bleim!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der durfte heute nicht mit. Wir hatten heute Redaktionsklausur und das nur 20 km von meinem heutigen Angelplstz entfernt.



Nicht dass er jetzt beleidigt ist!?
Unser Münsterländer durfte damals manchmal nicht mit zur Jagd,
da hat er meinem Vater im Anschluss stets die kalte Schulter gezeigt bzw. ihm laut seufzend das Hinterteil zugedreht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wenn Ferdi mir das Hinterteil zeigt (und das kommt gar nicht so selten vor), dann furzt er meist!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei 15 oder 16 Grad würd ich auch keine Fleecejacke tragen.
> 
> Höchstens als mittlere Schicht. Schnatter....


Für mich ist noch t shirt Wetter


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für mich ist noch t shirt Wetter


Yin und Yang, lieber Totembruder.


----------



## Tikey0815

Dieses frühe dunkeln ist aber wirklich dem Angel Zeitfenster finden abträglich


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist Aklo. Aber genug davon, es ist nicht gut, zuviel davon zu sprechen.



Sorge dich nicht - wenn das Cthulhu kommt, fresse ich es im Vorbeigehen... .
Ich hätte gerade Appetit auf nen Orca oder sowas ... 
Bloß nicht mein Gewicht unter ne achtel Tonne sinken lassen....


----------



## geomas

Erstmal fix ein strammes Petri heil zum Fahnendöbel, der ja im Mutterland der feinen Fischerei als Coarse-Fish klassifiziert wurde. Die spinnen, die Briten.
Ich finde es toll, wie hier und da erstaunliche Fänge von häufig beangelten Gewässern gemeldet werden.
Glückwunsch, lieber Wümme!

Ein kerniges Petri heil natürlich auch in Richtung Nordosten zum Döbelbändiger Nr.1 an Board.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend biß es äußerst mäßig am Fluß nebenan. Drei Plötz konnte ich landen, einer von ihnen immerhin so 26-27cm lang und damit minimal größer als die besten Rotaugen, die ich in manchen früheren Jahren hier hatte.

Aber es gab ne Menge zu bewundern: Eisvögel, Kraniche, Graureiher, sehr große Starenschwärme und ein Hund, der sein SUP-paddelndes Frauchen fröhlich schwimmend begleitete. Der Stimmung war seltsam, aber schön:






schöner ruhiger Angelabend
Ich bin absolut happy, daß ich wohne, wo ich wohne.​Ach ja - die gestern erfolgreichen Softpellets brachten nicht einen Zupfer, auch der heute gelieferte leuchtend orange-rote Angelmais mit „Muschelaroma” blieb komplett unangetastet. Ordinärer Dosenmais brachte die einzigen Bisse heute.
Hatte heute die Drennan Bombrute am Start, ein wirklich feines Rütchen für diese Art der Angelei. Die zweite (oben abgebildete) Rute war die Silstar-Tele-Picker. Diese hab ich passiv gefischt mit Experimentalködern wie dem erwähnten „Muschel-Mais”.

Stand jetzt hab ich die nächsten Tage relativ viel Zeit, mal sehen, ob ich mich mal wieder zu anderen Gewässern wage.
Ein Kapselrollen-Döbel wär mal was. Oder mal ein Großer Weißer (also Weißfisch) aus einem der Stillgewässer in der Nähe.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> schöner ruhiger Angelabend
> Ich bin absolut happy, daß ich wohne, wo ich wohne.​



Petri, Geo, und danke für das stimmungsvolle Bild- da musst ich heute schon bei den schönen Bildern von @Professor Tinca dran denken, ich habe den Eindruck als zugezogener, das der Himmel im Nordosten (wobei ich mein Schweifgebiet Brandenburg mit einrechne) eine ganz besondere Qualität hat- jedenfalls anders, weiter als in Westfalen oder Niedersachsen, es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Ich befürworte Deinen Kapselrollen-Döbelgedanken. Der Prof muss die Döbelei grade ganz allein Schultern,
@Kochtopf hat kaum Zeit, und ich krieg nur Kleinis ans Band. Da ist dringend eine Entlastungsbewegung von Nöten, ganz abgesehen davon, das ich sehr gespannt bin, wie die wilden Abschnitte deines Flüsschens nun im Frühherbst wirken.

@Wuemmehunter, nochmals Petri zur Lady- es dürfte die allererste hier im Ükel sein. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die genauen Umstände. Übrigens waren auch die Postings danach Deine ersten, lieber Journalist,  in denen Rechtsschreibfehler zu finden waren: Ich selbst hätte vor lauter Zittern und Freudentaumel nichtmal einen Satz hingekriegt. Es ist schon eine Ükelsensation. Riechen sie wirklich nach Thymian?

Auch die Aesche (bitte immer mit Ae und nicht mit schnödem Ä) ist ja ein Fisch der kurzen Tage und tiefen Temperaturen. Zwar hat die Leichenstarre des Sommers noch nicht ganz eingesetzt, aber bald ists soweit, und die Blätter werden fallen, und ob der Oktober golden oder bleiern ist, wer weiss das schon. Der Herbst ist ja eine Jahreszeit die allgemein als gute Angelzeit gilt. Gibt es eigentlich -ich frage in die Runde- einen Fisch, der besonders im Herbst Saison hat? Oder eine bestimmte Angelei, die nun ihre Saison erlebt?

hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Auch von mir die allerbesten Glückwünsche zu diesem wunderschönen Fahnenschwenker! Hoffentlich war es nicht die einzige Spezies, die heute Abend den Weg in deinen Kescher fand.

Auch an die Fraktion Nord-Ost ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An der nächsten Stelle war nix außer nem Schwarm Rehe.


Ein Sprung Rehe.


----------



## Mescalero

Elitärer Jägersprech.... die können mich mal am Spiegel....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An der nächsten Stelle war nix außer nem Schwarm Rehe. Kann man die erkennen?






mikesch schrieb:


> Ein Sprung Rehe.



Ich gebe dem Prof recht, ich würde auch sagen es war ein Schwarm. Und es waren, wenn meine Augen nicht trügen, vor allem
Rogner, ich glaube Reh-Milchner halten sich eher abseits der Schwärme bzw. Schulen. 

Immerhin _ist_ das hier der Ükel, der Friedfisch-Angler-Stammtisch


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Besten Dank für Eure Petris und Glückwünsche, Jungs. Auch ich will es natürlich nicht versäumen, dem Prof und auch Georg ein herzliches Petri zuzurufen. Nach gut zwei Stunden Fahrt bin ich wieder Zuhause. Der Weg war weit, aber er hat sich gelohnt, schließlich ist der Fang einer Äsche etwas ganz Besonderes. Und dieser wundervolle Fisch tröstet auch darüber hinweg, dass es mit der Barbe wieder nicht geklappt hat. 
und die Fahnenträgerin war nicht die einzige Spezies, um die Frage von Tobias zu beantworten. Es gab neben einen Plötz und einem Ukel, ein halbes Duzend Hasel und drei kleine Döbel. Gefischt habe ich heute in starker Strömung vor einer Rausche und ich war überrascht, dort soviel Arten anzutreffen. Und ich war glücklich, in den Tiefen meines Rucksackes noch einen 40-Gramm Futterkorb zu finden. Deutlich schwerere hatte ich reichlich dabei, aber trotz der Strömung war 80 Gramm viel zu schwer. Meine Tulip-Kulinarik konnte nicht punkten, alles Fusche habe ich auf Maden gefangen. So, jetzt muss ich in die Mulle und mich dem verdienten Schlaf eines sehr, sehr glücklichen Anglers hingen. Gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Immerhin _ist_ das hier der Ükel, der Friedfisch-Angler-Stammtisch



Stammtischgründer und irgendwie „Chef-Milchner” dieser fröhlichen Schicksalsgemeinschaft Fanta rückt den Elb-Cypriniden neuerdings* mit Asia Instant-Nudeln auf die Schuppen. Und hat offenbar mit „Angelplatz” einen neuen Partner. 


*) https://www.16er-haken.de/angeln-september/


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich würde es immer „am Cover” versuchen, also unter Bäumen, an Seerosenfeldern, in der Nähe von Hindernissen, Ein- oder Auslässen.
> Man kann es auch extrem dicht am Ufer oder der Schilfkante probieren, solange da nicht ein Heidenbetrieb ist.
> Und immer nach Blasenteppichen Ausschau halten.


Gezielt auf Schleie geh ich an den Teichen nicht mehr. Ich angele dort mit Mais, Maden, Würmer, Weizen und Pellets. Ich hab es auf Grund in Ufernähe, mit Pose kurz vorm Grund und was noch alles probiert. Seerosenfelder sind keine vorhanden, die Schilfkanten hab ich abgegrast. Wenn es dort Schleien gibt, was nicht bewiesen ist, hätte ein Profi sicherlich welche gefangen. Aber da ich kein Profi bin und falls ich eines Tages mal eine fange, dann war es ein Zufallstreffer. Und wenn das der Fall ist, hab ich bestimmt Pipi vor Freude in der Hose.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter Dickes Petri zur Äsche. Saubere Arbeit. Hab schon lange keine mehr gesehen. Tolle Fische.

@Professor Tinca Petri Heil zu den Jonnys. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, das du heute geschneidert hast. Eine Raubfisch Rute neben den Futterplatz wäre angebracht gewesen.
> Dann hättest du den Störenfried entsorgt.
> Ich war gegen Abend auch an meinen Vereinsflüsschen und versucht ein paar Rotpunktdöbel zu fangen. Am späten Nachmittag hat es stark geregnet und ich habe mir gedacht, wenn das nicht besser wird, kannste das vergessen. Nach 2 Stunden hat es aufgehört zu regnen und ich habe meine 7 Sachen gepackt.
> Wir haben hier im Ort einen Ponyhof, @Kochtopf kennt ihn, und habe mich auf einer kleinen Pferdekoppel auf der zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Pferde standen niedergelassen. Daneben war die nächste Wiese mit einem Zaun getrennt, auf der  5-6 Gäule standen. Meine  Angeltasche stellte ich an den Zaun und montierte meine Rute. Die Pferde waren neugierig und kamen an den Zaun, direkt wo ich stand. Auf einmal schnappte sich ein Pferd meine Angeltasche und haute damit ab. Dort war alles drin. Getränke, Essen, Köder und Nubsis. Irgendwann ließ der Zosse die Tasche fallen. Ich über den Zaun geklettert und meine Tasche wieder eingesammelt. Zum Glück war nichts rausgefallen, obwohl sie offen war.
> Aber nach der Aktion wurde ich belohnt. Es gab 2 Rotpunktdöbel über 30cm, und der Höhepunkt war eine Äsche von
> 35cm mit 410 Gramm die bei uns selten geworden sind. Im allgemeinen war es ein schöner Angelabend auch wenn ich zwischen den ganzen Pferdeäpfel stand.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Eine Aesche hab ich auch schon mal hier reingebracht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Ein Sprung Rehe.


Heit gibt's a Rehragout!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal fix ein strammes Petri heil zum Fahnendöbel, der ja im Mutterland der feinen Fischerei als Coarse-Fish klassifiziert wurde. Die spinnen, die Briten.
> Ich finde es toll, wie hier und da erstaunliche Fänge von häufig beangelten Gewässern gemeldet werden.
> Glückwunsch, lieber Wümme!
> 
> Ein kerniges Petri heil natürlich auch in Richtung Nordosten zum Döbelbändiger Nr.1 an Board.


Wobei Äschen, als Salmoniden, eigentlich deutlich weniger räuberisch daherkommen, als Döbel und vor allem Rapfen. Ich finde die ganze Einteilung in Raub- und Friedfische hinfällig. Da wird es allerhöchste Eisenbahn, dass man da neu einteilt. Zum Beispiel in bezahnte und unbezahnte Kiefer.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei Äschen, als Salmoniden, eigentlich deutlich weniger räuberisch daherkommen


genau, hinzukommt, das die Aesche weitere deutliche "coarse" Angewohnheiten hat, nämlich ihr Auftreten im Schwarm, sowie ihre Laichzeit, die sich im ggs. Zu anderen Salmoniden eher mit der vieler Weissfische deckt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Einteilung in Raub- und Friedfische hinfällig.



Ist doch auch veraltet.
Kleintier- und Großtierfresser heißt das doch inzwischen glaub ich....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil noch an @Wuemmehunter und @geomas .

An Wuemme ganz besonders dieses Mal, für die tolle Aesche.


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow - wie schön diese Stare...
> Bei mir und @Captain_H00k lief es gestern in Ddorf eher bescheiden bei "fast ohne Wasser", wobei der Hook ein sehr schönes Rotauge gefangen hat.
> Dafür hatten wir geradezu unverschämtesGlück mit dem Wetter .. .
> Nachdem der Hook seine Rolle vergessen hatte, mussten wir improvisieren - zur not kann man auch mit einer Multi ganz gut feedern..



Du sorry,komme jetzt erst zum antworten.
Und ja,war ein sehr cooler Tag !
Das mit der Baitcaster an ner Feeder war mein erstes Mal ,und es hat sich gelohnt drauf zu vertrauen.Dank Dir nochmal für die Mono,sonst wäre es natürlich nicht möglich gewesen 

Petri von mir an alle Fänger der letzten Tage !!!


----------



## geomas

Ein wunderschöner makelloser Plötz, herzliches Petri heil, @Captain_H00k !


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Eine Aesche hab ich auch schon mal hier reingebracht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Upps, Pardon, Lieber Jason, dann wünsch ich Dir nachträglich natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu dem schönen Fisch-besser spät als nie.
Und auch ein Petri an @Captain_H00k zur Baitcaster-Feeder-Plötze, sehr interessantes tackleexperiment.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> sehr interessantes tackleexperiment.



Das war weniger ein Experiment, als vielmehr eine Notlösung - Rolle vergessen, aber zum Glück ne kleine Multi und ne Spule Mono dabei gehabt...


----------



## geomas

#vormontieren von Rute&Rolle

^ haha, ich habe noch nie die Rolle zu Hause liegen lassen, bringe gänzlich unsittlich aber auch Rute+Rolle vormontiert ans Wasser.
Die Argumente gegen das Vormontieren sind natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 
Letztlich spart die Vormontiererei Zeit und die ist ja irgendwie kostbar.

Das Experiment Baitcaster an der Feeder-Rute finde ich interessant. Schön, daß es nicht als „Null-Nummer” endete!


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, das war ein etwas zäher Angel-Abend.
Prima Wetter, der Pegel etwas über normal, toller Abendhimmel, aber die Fischis wollten nicht wie ich mir dies vorgestellt hatte.

Vier Plötz könnte ich landen, alle Fische waren vorne gehakt, auch die zwei beiden, deren Biß ich trotz sehr sensibler Bibberspitze nicht mitbekam.
Da ist es natürlich möglich, daß sie beim Aufnehmen der Rute (=Köder spielt kurz im Wasser) zugepackt haben.

PS: ^ und dies wäre natürlich ein Argument pro Lebendköder


----------



## Tobias85

Na vier Plötzen ist doch was  Petri


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #vormontieren von Rute&Rolle
> 
> ^ haha, ich habe noch nie die Rolle zu Hause liegen lassen, bringe gänzlich unsittlich aber auch Rute+Rolle vormontiert ans Wasser.
> Die Argumente gegen das Vormontieren sind natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> Letztlich spart die Vormontiererei Zeit und die ist ja irgendwie kostbar.
> 
> Das Experiment Baitcaster an der Feeder-Rute finde ich interessant. Schön, daß es nicht als „Null-Nummer” endete!


Mit nicht passenden Oberteilen von Ruten kann ich schon aufwarten. Hilft aber auch wenig weiter, wenn die Rolle dran ist, aber sonst nichts passen will.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Mit nicht passenden Oberteilen von Ruten kann ich schon aufwarten. Hilft aber auch wenig weiter, wenn die Rolle dran ist, aber sonst nichts passen will.


Ich bin schon mal in Hausschlappen am Swim aufgetaucht, im Winter, bei Regen


----------



## Tobias85

Ohne Köder zum Angeln gefahren, ohne Haken zum Angeln gefahren, ohne Rolle zum Angeln gefahren, ohne Angel zum Angeln gefahren...ich glaube, ich hab langsam so ziemlich alles durch.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle großartigen Fänger und die tollen Bilder, ich konnte es leider nur stichprobenweise verfolgen und bitte mir zu verzeihen das ich nicht alle namentlich aufführe. @Wuemmehunter eine Äsche werden viele ihr Leben lang nicht fangen, insofern doppeltes Petri @Professor Tinca und wieder so viele schöne Fische, Mensch du bist da echt verwöhnt was das betrifft... 
So morgen geht es endlich los !!! Eine Woche angeln Nonstop. Wetter finde ich gut und ok so, hat man wenigstens viel Ruhe und weniger Betrieb am Wasser. Auto quillt wie immer über, egal ob damals der kleine Seat oder heute der deutlich größere Tiguan. Immer geht nicht mal mehr ne Maus rein...


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spaß am Wasser, Dirk!
Der Stammtisch drückt die Daumen und freut sich auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri an alle großartigen Fänger und die tollen Bilder, ich konnte es leider nur stichprobenweise verfolgen und bitte mir zu verzeihen das ich nicht alle namentlich aufführe. @Wuemmehunter eine Äsche werden viele ihr Leben lang nicht fangen, insofern doppeltes Petri @Professor Tinca und wieder so viele schöne Fische, Mensch du bist da echt verwöhnt was das betrifft...
> So morgen geht es endlich los !!! Eine Woche angeln Nonstop. Wetter finde ich gut und ok so, hat man wenigstens viel Ruhe und weniger Betrieb am Wasser. Auto quillt wie immer über, egal ob damals der kleine Seat oder heute der deutlich größere Tiguan. Immer geht nicht mal mehr ne Maus rein...



Wo wollt Ihr denn hin? Ich dachte Ihr wollt von der Terrasse aus Angeln? Aber verstehen kann ich Euch, wir reisen auch mit einem Umzugsunternehmen zum Angeln.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo wollt Ihr denn hin? Ich dachte Ihr wollt von der Terrasse aus Angeln? Aber verstehen kann ich Euch, wir reisen auch mit einem Umzugsunternehmen zum Angeln.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Ja ist auch so  . Na ja wir angeln beide und haben auch keinen Plan was da geht oder gut läuft insofern haben wir beide eine gewisse Range an Tackle mit. Ich habe sogar Sachen da gelassen die eigentlich mit sollten... . Hinterher hat man eh kaum was gebraucht aber lässt du was zu Hause ist es natürlich genau das was du brauchst...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Das Experiment Baitcaster an der Feeder-Rute finde ich interessant. Schön, daß es nicht als „Null-Nummer” endete!



Nöö - das klappt sehr gut, nur war die Multi eigentlich viel zu klein.
Wir waren ja froh, das der Hook zwar seine Statio vergessen hatte, aber eben diese Multi dabei war, die er mir zeigen wollte.
Ich hatte ne Spule Mono mit und somit war das Angeln gerettet.
Die Ambassadeur welche der Sir Topf jetzt sein Eigen nennt, war, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ausschließlich an meiner Browning Feeder montiert.
Die war halt nur sehr selten am Wasser, aber wenn, dann zum feedern.
Da ich Freilaufrollen nicht beso
nders mag, habe ich, wenn ich eine Rute nebenher ausgelegt habe, den "Freilauf" der ABU genutzt...
Das ist ne gute Alternative...


----------



## geomas

Ne Multi habe ich noch nicht mal in der Hand gehabt, fällt mir gerade auf und ein.

So wie es sich momentan darstellt habe ich kommende Woche und die darauf Urlaub. Und noch nicht mal ansatzweise einen Plan, wo es hingeht.
Eine Möglichkleit wäre die Feldberger Seenlandschaft. Leider ist da momentan sowas wie Niedrigwasser und man kommt nicht locker von einem See zum nächsten (mit dem Ruderboot). Alternativen gibts diverse, muß mal nachdenken.


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das war weniger ein Experiment, als vielmehr eine Notlösung - Rolle vergessen, aber zum Glück ne kleine Multi und ne Spule Mono dabei gehabt...



Ich weiß im Grunde the same,aber das kleine Ding is schon ne echte Baitcaster 



geomas schrieb:


> #vormontieren von Rute&Rolle
> 
> ^ haha, ich habe noch nie die Rolle zu Hause liegen lassen, bringe gänzlich unsittlich aber auch Rute+Rolle vormontiert ans Wasser.
> Die Argumente gegen das Vormontieren sind natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> Letztlich spart die Vormontiererei Zeit und die ist ja irgendwie kostbar.
> 
> Das Experiment Baitcaster an der Feeder-Rute finde ich interessant. Schön, daß es nicht als „Null-Nummer” endete!



Und ja,interessant war es 
Ich montiere immer vor Ort,ist wohl Angewohnheit und Geschmacksache.An diesem Tag hatte ich die Sationär vergessen,und diese Baitcaster nur dabei um die dem guten @rhinefisher zu zeigen.Die war leer und unbenutzt,ist ne günstige Daiwa als Import die hier kaum gefischt wird,eher am US Markt im Bereich Bass fishing bekannt.Ist ne 80er Größe,also eher klein.
Die kam auf ne 3,90m Brwoning und hat 100g Körbe + Inhalt relativ solide raus geballert muss ich sagen ,also definitv den Test bestanden 
Schnur haben wir ein paar Meter 0.23mm glaube ich drauf gepackt,die @rhinefisher noch auf einer Spule dabei hatte.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ne kleine Multi und ne Spule Mono dabei gehabt...:






Captain_H00k schrieb:


> aber das kleine Ding is schon ne echte Baitcaster



Is ne Baitcaster nicht eigentlich ne kleine Multi, die lange in der Sonne gelegen hat?

..Also im Grunde ist doch das Prinzip der Familie: Eine Rollenachse, die 90grad zur Rutenachse liegt, und die durch Kurbelumdrehung nicht wie bei Achsrollen, Fliegenrollen, Pins unübersetzt, also 1:1 drehen, sondern durch ein Getriebe höher (=multipliziert) sind. Man kann sie von ersteren vor allem durch ihre eher tonnenförmige als scheibenförmige Gestalt unterscheiden, sowie durch ihre häufig exzentrisch sitzende Kurbel. -Es gab sie bereits imf frühen 19ten Jh, damals noch in Messing:





Was meint ihr? Ist das ne Multi oder ne Baitcaster?*

hg
Minimax

*


			http://www.realsreels.com/history/Multipliers%20translatedbyAuthorHansvanderPauw.pdf


----------



## Tobias85

Den vermuteten Wurfeigenschaften nach würde ich die Rolle wohl weniger als Baitcaster bezeichnen. Wie viele Angler sich damals wohl so eine Rolle leisten konnten? SIcher nicht allzu viele...


----------



## Hecht100+

Dein tolles Bild stellt für mich eine Multi da. Baitcaster sind meistens kleine Multis, die zum Werfen benutzt werden und durch ihre ovale Seitenform flacher bauen. Vom Getriebe her ist jede Baitcaster auch eine Multi, jedoch sind Baitcaster durch die Beschleunigung beim Wurf mit einer zusätzlichen Bremse ( Magnet, Zentrifugal) ausgestattet.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie viele Angler sich damals wohl so eine Rolle leisten konnten? SIcher nicht allzu viele...


ja, aber das hat sich schon gerechnet: Du darfst nicht vergessen das die damaligen Besitzer dieser Rollen kaum Einbussen durch den Verlust teurer Kunstköder hatten, da sie jeden Hänger durch ihre Kinderarbeiter oder Plantagensklaven lösen lassen konnten. Es waren halt echte Gentlemen.


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri an alle großartigen Fänger und die tollen Bilder, ich konnte es leider nur stichprobenweise verfolgen und bitte mir zu verzeihen das ich nicht alle namentlich aufführe. @Wuemmehunter eine Äsche werden viele ihr Leben lang nicht fangen, insofern doppeltes Petri @Professor Tinca und wieder so viele schöne Fische, Mensch du bist da echt verwöhnt was das betrifft...
> So morgen geht es endlich los !!! Eine Woche angeln Nonstop. Wetter finde ich gut und ok so, hat man wenigstens viel Ruhe und weniger Betrieb am Wasser. Auto quillt wie immer über, egal ob damals der kleine Seat oder heute der deutlich größere Tiguan. Immer geht nicht mal mehr ne Maus rein...


Petri Dirk, einen schönen Urlaub und erholt euch gut! Seit ihr in dem Objekt von  Familie Krüger und Haarbach ?


----------



## Captain_H00k

@Minimax  Absolut ! Im Grunde => Multi = Baitcaster.
Aber da das ja heutzutage von den Herstellern was die Bezeichnungen angeht so schön getrennt wird,mach ich mir nen kleinen Spaß daraus es doch immer nochmal zu betonen


----------



## Kochtopf

Sind im eigentlichen Sinne nicht so gut wie alle Rollen Baitcaster?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, nicht das ich abergläubisch wäre, aber morgen ist Vollmond. Meine Aufzeichnungen der letzten acht Jahren zeigen, dass in Voll- und Neumondphasen gut angeln ist. Ich habe mir für morgen spontan einen Tag freigekommen um meine Baits zu casten!


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, nicht das ich abergläubisch wäre, aber morgen ist Vollmond. Meine Aufzeichnungen der letzten acht Jahren zeigen, dass in Voll- und Neumondphasen gut angeln ist. Ich habe mir für morgen spontan einen Tag freigekommen um meine Baits zu casten!


na dann kann morgen ja nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind im eigentlichen Sinne nicht so gut wie alle Rollen Baitcaster?



Na ja - das ganze Verwirrspiel um die Bezeichnungen dürfte wohl werbetechnisch begründet sein.
Alle kleinen Multis die zum werfen gebaut werden, beinhalten eine Überlaufbremse, damit sich die Perücken in Grenzen halten.
Jede Ambassadeur oder Daiwa Millionaire ist natürlich ne Baitcaster.. .
Große Multis zum BGfishing habe solche Bremsen nicht und sind deshalb auch keine Baitcaster.

Aber im eigentlichen Wortsinn sind natürlich alle Rollen, ausser BG Geräten, Baitcaster - und wenn man auch bloß über den Daumen werfen kann...


----------



## Hecht100+

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind im eigentlichen Sinne nicht so gut wie alle Rollen Baitcaster?



Nein, versuch mal mit einer Penn International 12/0 Wurfangeln zu betreiben


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Den vermuteten Wurfeigenschaften nach würde ich die Rolle wohl weniger als Baitcaster bezeichnen. Wie viele Angler sich damals wohl so eine Rolle leisten konnten? SIcher nicht allzu viele...


Denke mal, dass seinerzeit noch deutlich mehr Menschen in den "zivilisierten" Ländern mit dem Speer fischten, als mit Rute und Rolle.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, lieber Wümme!

Sitze mit Kapselrolle am Flüsschen und hoffe auf nen dickköpfigen Cypriniden.

PS: erster Fisch: habemus rutilus
PPS: Nr. zwo ebenfalls ein Plötz

Ist unfassbar schön im Wald am Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber im eigentlichen Wortsinn sind natürlich alle Rollen, ausser BG Geräten, Baitcaster - und wenn man auch bloß über den Daumen werfen kann...


Darauf wollte ich hinaus, danke  über den Daumen werfen finde ich nicht schlimm, grauselig wird es nur wenn jemand den Vinnie Kluwe'schen Wurfhaken empfiehlt - da unterstelle ich dass noch nie mit Pin gefischt wurde 


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, versuch mal mit einer Penn International 12/0 Wurfangeln zu betreiben


Krieg ich hin. Alles eine Frage der Rute, des Platzes am Wasser und des Wurfgewichtes (und ansonsten hilft eine handelsübliche Kartoffelkanone)


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Krieg ich hin. Alles eine Frage der Rute, des Platzes am Wasser und des Wurfgewichtes (und ansonsten hilft eine handelsübliche Kartoffelkanone)



Das glaube ich nicht wirklich...
Versuch mal mit ner großen International und 2kg Thonny als Köder auszuwerfen und wenn Du mehr als 10m weit werfen kannst, bist Du ein echtes Kraftmonster...
Selbst als meine 130kg noch mehr Muskeln als Fett waren, führten derartige Versuche unweigerlich zu kleineren Verletzungen...

Das mit der Kartoffelkanone würde zu herrlichen Perücken und Abrissen führen.

Ich bin schon sehr froh dass wir auf unsere Zielfische mit deutlich leichterem Tackle fischen..


----------



## Minimax

Sie ist da, sie ist da!

und ja, bereits jetzt macht sie glücklich!


----------



## Andal

Meine größte Multi ist eine 30 lbs.. Mit der habe ich einmal versucht zu werfen. Anschließend habe ich ca. 25 m Schnur mit der Schere entfernt und es NIE WIEDER versucht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax, da freue ich mich doch, der erste Gratulant zu sein. Möge Dir das Stöckchen viele schöne Fische bringen!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Sie ist da, sie ist da!
> 
> und ja, bereits jetzt macht sie glücklich!


Herzhaften Glühstrumpf zum wahren Seelenwärmer. Um das Stäbchen bin ich die ehrlich neidig!


----------



## Minimax

Dankeschön Jungs.
Wahnsinn, ich hab so viel recherchiert und gelesen, und müsste es eigentlich wissen, aber die Leichtheit und Schlankheit sind in der Realität wirklich verblüffend.
Auch ist die ganze Anmutung leichter und (Zugtest mit Schnur) parabolischer als ich dachte: Dennoch habe ich viele Berichte über z.B. Karpfen und stattliche Döbelfänge gelesen, wird ja auch dafür angepriesen, und Gewichte bis 45g sowie Schnüre von 4-8 lbs angegeben, man mag es kaum glauben, wenn man das Stäbchen in der Hand hat. Hmm, ich denke 0,18er oder 0,16er wären geeignet, da muss ich noch in mich gehen. Beigelegt sind 1,5 2,0 und 2,5 oz Spitzen, ich hab mir aus Übermut noch ne 1,0 Spitze dazu bestellt- muss natürlich noch alles überprüft werden. Ohnehin möchte ich sie ja nicht als Feeder mit ständigem Spitzenwechsel fischen, sondern eben als Bombrute mit einer möglichst draufbleibenden Spitze.
Der Prof hatte recht, die Metall 2500er Freams ist mit Sicherheit zu schwer, ich werde irgendeine 2500er Lt besorgen (Habe noch eine 2500er Legalis LT, aber die ist leider hochübersetzt und ungeeignet, harmoniert aber Größen Gewichtsmässig hervorragend), @Wuemmehunter was hast Denn Du Rollen und Schnurmäßig an deinen Akolythen?
Ich hoffe die schöne Rute am Wochenende ans Wasser führen zu können.


----------



## Andal

Eine schnelle Rolle hielt ich jetzt aber an so einer sehr leichten Grundrute nicht für völlig falsch - gerade im Hinblick auf Hänger und zügiges Fischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Daiwa LTs gibt es auch als XH(schnelle) Versionen in einigen Größen mit höherer Übersetzung.


----------



## Andal

Ich fische an einer Daiwa Picker (vom Kaliber, aber auch nur vom Kaliber mit einer PDA vergleichbar) eine Mitchell Full Controll mit 1:6.1 . Recht harmonisch, wie ich finde. Aber das ist auch alles Geschmacksache!


----------



## Tobias85

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Mini...wieder jemand beglückt.  Steht schon fest, wann du sie ans Wasser führen wirst?

Und unserem Geo ein zweifach Petri Heil in den Wald.


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Plus, lieber @Minimax ! Mögt Ihr viele gemeinsame schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen.

Endlich gab's den ersten Abu Cephalus. Nach 3 Plötz, etwa 50 Ästen und 3 Abrissen kam ein schlanker und sehr agiler ca. 40er an Land.


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca, ja genau es ist ne xh, die ich mir mal fürs speedleiern auf Rapfen (steht noch aus) mit der Curve Spin (aktuell mit 2500er exceler, bis auf die Kurbel baugleich)  angeschafft hatte, ist auch noch Geflecht drauf. Auch wenn @Andals Argument für ne schnelle Rolle stichhaltig ist, halte ich für meine Angelei mit extrem kurzen Distanzen und den einfachen, wirbellosen Montagen für geeigneter:
An der Darent hab ich ne normale 2000er legalis lt mit 0,16er die sich glänzend bewährt hat, auch die Bremse, zuletzt bei dem hartnäckigen ...Treibgut, von dem ich an anderer Stelle schrieb.
Jedenfalls würde an der Aco sich eine 2500er als Stepup sehr gut machen, garnicht mal wegen Schnurfassung oder Balance (Gewicht ist im Vergleich zur 8ft Darent identisch oder geringer) sondern wegen des etwas höheren Spulendurchmessers, was die Sache etwas entspannter macht im Hinblick auf die etwas dickere Schnur.

EDIT: Oha, Petri lieber @geomas, besonders zu dem Chephaliden!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das läuft ja bei dir @geomas .
Petri Heil!  

Bin schon auf den Bericht und die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> sondern wegen des etwas höheren Spulendurchmessers, was die Sache etwas entspannter macht im Hinblick auf die etwas dickere Schnur.




Jupp.
Eine gute Entscheidung wie ich finde.


----------



## Breamhunter

Andal schrieb:


> Meine größte Multi ist eine 30 lbs.. Mit der habe ich einmal versucht zu werfen. Anschließend habe ich ca. 25 m Schnur mit der Schere entfernt und es NIE WIEDER versucht.



Ich mußte gleich wieder an ihn hier denken


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Plus, lieber @Minimax ! Mögt Ihr viele gemeinsame schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen.
> 
> Endlich gab's den ersten Abu Cephalus. Nach 3 Plötz, etwa 50 Ästen und 3 Abrissen kam ein schlanker und sehr agiler ca. 40er an Land.


Petri Georg! Das lässt sich doch gut an!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Der Prof hatte recht, die Metall 2500er Freams ist mit Sicherheit zu schwer, ich werde irgendeine 2500er Lt besorgen (Habe noch eine 2500er Legalis LT, aber die ist leider hochübersetzt und ungeeignet, harmoniert aber Größen Gewichtsmässig hervorragend), @Wuemmehunter was hast Denn Du Rollen und Schnurmäßig an deinen Akolythen?
> Ich hoffe die schöne Rute am Wochenende ans Wasser führen zu können.



Es müsste in den nächsten Wochen eine neue Legalis LT und eine neue Exceler LT für 2020 raus kommen.Alle Modelle nochmal 5-10g leichter als die Vorgänger.Kann gerade die Exceler echt empfehlen,super Rollen für den Preis.

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,2__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,2__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10


Gibt beide als -C Version mit der 5.2/5.3:1 Übersetzung.


----------



## MS aus G

Ja, ja, ja ich war heute wahrhaftig mal wieder mit Maden an meiner Weser, oder was von ihr noch übrig ist!

Da ich leider aufgrund unsrer lieben Verona nicht zum Angeln, außer ein paar mal auf Aal, zwar mit guten Erfolgen, aber größtenteils halt die Minifraktion, kam, ging es heute Nachmittag mal für 2h ans Wasser!!!

Wer mich noch nicht kennt, dem wünsche ich erstmal ein herzliches Hallo! Ich war früher häufiger im Ükel unterwegs! Das soll jetzt auch wieder besser werden!!! Natürlich auch noch ein dickes Petri in die Runde, ich hoffe Ihr habt ordentlich abgeräumt und schöne Fische fangen können!?!?

Heute ging es erstmal an die Brücke, wo ich auch beim Treffen gesessen habe! Es ging sehr gut los mit einem Rotauge an die 30cm dann noch 2 der 25iger Fraktion und 2 Mikrodöbel! Das alles in etwa 20min, danach war leider Essig! Na gut eben noch mal Stelle wechseln und die Weserseite gewechselt! In die Buhne, wo es unseren @Wuemmehunter leider erwischt hat beim Treffen!!! Dort gab es dann eine stattliche Palette an Weserfischis mit Rotaugen um die 30cm, Ükel, durfte nicht fehlen, einen kleinen Aland, Döbel und Hasel! War das eine Wohltat nach der langen, langen Zeit!!! Geangelt wurde recht unkonventionell etwa 10m vom Buhnenkopf in der Strömung mit der 7m Bolo und 2gr Pose, 16er Haken mit 12er Vorfach und 2 Maden, bei etwa 50cm Wassertiefe, was wirklich sehr seltsam anmutete, teilweise konnte man den Grund neben der Pose erkennen, störte aber die Fischis nicht!!!










Verlernt habe ich das Angeln wohl doch noch nicht, klappte nach soo langer Zeit doch recht gut!!! Insgesamt gab es etwa 30 Fischis in den 2h! Die Strömung brachte viel mehr als die verbleibende Buhne!

Euch allen noch viel Petri, auf das ich doch wieder öfter ans Wasser komme, obwohl das WE ist schon wieder..., ach egal nächste Woche geht es weiter!? Bestimmt!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

Schöner Bericht, Mario - Petri zu Deiner Weser-Strecke! 
Hoffentlich findest Du wieder mehr Zeit zum Angeln.


----------



## Minimax

@MS aus G Mensch, Mario, gastlichster aller Ükels,
schön das Du wieder ans Wasser gefunden hast, und herzliches Petri und vielen Dank für das Stimmungsbild aus G. Ich freu mich sehr das Du wieder berichtest!

@Captain_H00k Danke für den Hinweis, ich schleiche um die 2020er Modelle wie der Schakal ums Aas und bin sehr gespannt. Auf die Schnelle wirds wohl ne 17´Legalis werden, aber mal sehen wie sich die 20´er Versionen beim begrabbeln im Laden machen werden.


----------



## Tricast

Shimano Diaflash Winklepicker 3 m mit einem 49 cm Brassen am Haken.

Da Frau Hübner ja Urlaub hat waren wir gestern und heute am Wasser. Gestern habe ich mit der Swingtip geangelt und unter absingen eines fransösischen Liedes den Heimweg angetreten. Heute war es anders. Ich bin dahinter gekommen wie das mit den Fische fangen funktioniert. Die Ruten und Montagen müssen von einem Fachmann oder Fachfrau kalibriert sein  wenn die Ergebnisse stimmen sollen.  Also gestern habe ich die Diaflash von einer Fachfrau "kalibrieren " lassen und siehe da, heute hat es auch gleich mit Fisch geklappt.
Der Nachmittag war wunderbar, die Sonne hat uns auf den Pelz gebrannt und mit den Fischen hat es auch geklappt. Es waren nicht übermäßig viele aber wir waren zufrieden für die paar Stunden. Und die Wollhandkrabben werden auch immer raffinierter. Wenn sie früher den Haken abgeknipsten wird jetzt die fast komplette Montage abgezwickt und man kann wieder kompletto aufbauen. Morgen geht es auch wieder ans Wasser, mal sehen was uns dann passiert.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356428
> 
> 
> Shimano Diaflash Winklepicker 3 m mit einem 49 cm Brassen am Haken.
> 
> Da Frau Hübner ja Urlaub hat waren wir gestern und heute am Wasser. Gestern habe ich mit der Swingtip geangelt und unter absingen eines fransösischen Liedes den Heimweg angetreten. Heute war es anders. Ich bin dahinter gekommen wie das mit den Fische fangen funktioniert. Die Ruten und Montagen müssen von einem Fachmann oder Fachfrau kalibriert sein  wenn die Ergebnisse stimmen sollen.  Also gestern habe ich die Diaflash von einer Fachfrau "kalibrieren " lassen und siehe da, heute hat es auch gleich mit Fisch geklappt.
> Der Nachmittag war wunderbar, die Sonne hat uns auf den Pelz gebrannt und mit den Fischen hat es auch geklappt. Es waren nicht übermäßig viele aber wir waren zufrieden für die paar Stunden. Und die Wollhandkrabben werden auch immer raffinierter. Wenn sie früher den Haken abgeknipsten wird jetzt die fast komplette Montage abgezwickt und man kann wieder kompletto aufbauen. Morgen geht es auch wieder ans Wasser, mal sehen was uns dann passiert.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Na dann hoffe ich doch sehr, dass dir auch morgen die fachfrauliche Kalibrierung zu Teil wird und euch beiden ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

So, also ein richtig strammer Döbel war mir heute nicht vergönnt.
Aber es war schön, mal wieder an kleinen Föüssen zu angeln und in die Natur einzutauchen.

Begonnen habe ich in etwa dort, wo ich meinen bislang besten Döbel fangen konnte. 
Leider ist es dort sehr schwierig vom Gelände her. Mit viel Glück blieb ich auch heute an Land.





Schön steil ists dort. Ich hing am Hang wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. 
Nach ner Weile tun die Füße weh, man ist kurz vor nem Muskelkrampf.

Hier gabs erstmal 3 Plötz von knapp unter 20cm, einen gut lösbaren Mini-Tüdel in der alten ABU 506 und etliche Hänger.
Habe mit „Ananas-Mais” begonnen, weil das Brot leider ziemlich trocken war. 

Auf ein Eckstück des Sandwich-Toast-Brotes gab es dann nach vielen kurzen Zupfern endlich einen richtigen Biß, den Fisch hätte ich vom Widerstand her anfangs auf 25cm geschätzt, bis er am Kescher auftauchte. Doch ein etwas besserer Döbel.

Zum Glück hatte ich dan labberigen, aber langen 4m Teleskopkescherstiel dabei und konnte den Fisch nach zwei Versuchen einnetzen.
Gemessen hab ich ihn nicht, 40cm mag er vielleicht gehabt haben, ein schlanker Bursche.





Erstmalig benutzt habe ich ein „Rubber-”Keschernetz von Greys, das hat sich sehr gut gemacht. 
Genau für solche Einsätze hab ich es besorgt.






Etwas später bin ich dann noch zum anderen Flüsschen, es liegt in der Nähe.
Hier war das Ufer deutlich angenehmer zu beschreiten und ich konnte richtig sitzen.





Die Sundridge-Rute hat sich sehr gut gemacht, im Wald war sie etwas unhandlich, aber das geht auf meine Kappe.
Die Bremseinstellung der ABU 506 werde ich wohl nie kapieren, aber alle Fische wurden gelandet und so gesehen war der Kapselrollen-Test ein Erfolg.
Hier gab es noch drei kleine Döbel bis knapp über 30cm und in der Dämmerung noch einen weiteren Plötz.

Ach ja - Schnur war Shimano Exage 0,185mm, als Haken diente zuerst ein kleiner 14er (?) Feedercircle mit Haar, später dann der 6er Circle Power von Gamakatsu. Ein DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm diente als Gewicht.


----------



## Andal

Petri Heil! 

Was leuchten da auf dem ersten Bild für blaue Augen aus dem Wald?


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> Was leuchten da auf dem ersten Bild für blaue Augen aus dem Wald?



Danke!
Ich hab mich auch gefragt, was das ist (habs erst auf dem PC gesehen). Vermutlich sind es irgendwelche chromatischen Aberrationen.
Die Handyfotos (pardon) werden ja schon im Telefon automatisch hin- und her- und überkorrigiert.


----------



## Andal

Nicht dass da eine Runke im Wald auf dich lauert!


----------



## Andal

@Minimax oder sind das gar Fremen, die dort ausschauen!?


----------



## Captain_H00k

Wooow,es gab die Diaflash als Winklepicker 
Dafür liebe ich diesen Thread,genial so Sachen sehen zu können !
Danke fürs posten @Tricast und Petri Heil !!!
Ebenfalls Petri @geomas ,schaut auch bei Dir nach einem richtig schönen Setup aus


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Heinz! 
Auf dem Foto sieht die Diaflash ja nicht sehr angestrengt aus. 
Hoffentlich gibts morgen einen erneuten Belastungstest für die feine Picker.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax oder sind das gar Fremen, die dort ausschauen!?


Es ist schwer zu sagen, aber chromatische Aberrationen ist die Zuflucht der Zweifler. 
Ohne Zweifel handelt es sich um eine Aufnahme des Numen des schönen Ortes, das angelockt und neugierig mal schauen wollte, was einer von den Grossen
dort in seinem Revier so treibt. Obs ein vorwitziger Schrat, ein Alb oder landschaftstypisch ein Moort oder Ülleken war, wer weiss. Gut dass @geomas, dem ich
ein Herzliches Petri zurufe und für den schönen Bericht danke, weiss was sich gehört und den seltsam bewohnten Ort sauber und respektvoll hinterlassen hat, 
sonst fände wohl ein Spaziergänger nur noch Angel und Kamera.

Auf diesem Wege auch ein herzliches Petri an @Tricast- jetzt bist Du der Lösung auf der Spur, eine gute Kalibrierung der Missus hat gefehlt, und schon klappts mit Fischen (und Krabben)


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist schwer zu sagen, aber chromatische Aberrationen ist die Zuflucht der Zweifler.
> Ohne Zweifel handelt es sich um eine Aufnahme des Numen des schönen Ortes, das angelockt und neugierig mal schauen wollte, was einer von den Grossen
> dort in seinem Revier so treibt. Obs ein vorwitziger Schrat, ein Alb oder landschaftstypisch ein Moort oder Ülleken war, wer weiss. Gut dass @geomas, dem ich
> ein Herzliches Petri zurufe und für den schönen Bericht danke, weiss was sich gehört und den seltsam bewohnten Ort sauber und respektvoll hinterlassen hat,
> sonst fände wohl ein Spaziergänger nur noch Angel und Kamera.
> 
> Auf diesem Wege auch ein herzliches Petri an @Tricast- jetzt bist Du der Lösung auf der Spur, eine gute Kalibrierung der Missus hat gefehlt, und schon klappts mit Fischen (und Krabben)


Den genius loci zu schonen und ihm seine Ungestörtheit zu belassen ist immer aller Ehren wert!


----------



## Jason

@Tricast , @geomas , @MS aus G , ein herzliches Petri aus dem Zwergenland. Tolle Berichte und erstmal die Bilder. 
Wenn ich das alles so sehe, bekommt man natürlich große Lust mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich werde mal den Sonntag in Augenschein ziehen, aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Es soll einiges an Regen auf uns zukommen. Und dann die große Frage: Mit was wird geangelt. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. Picker, Match, Splitcane oder vielleicht mal wieder die Swingtip? Das werde ich morgen an der Arbeit durchgrübeln. 
@Minimax Gratulation zur neuen Rute. Warum gab es noch keine Bilder von deiner neuen Schönheit? Ich wünsche die viele Erfolg mit ihr.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

So, zurück vom Vollmondangeln, hat nichts gebracht (der Vollmond), 2 Kaulis und 2 x Vorfach durchgeknipst.


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> So, zurück vom Vollmondangeln, hat nichts gebracht (der Vollmond), 2 Kaulis und 2 x Vorfach durchgeknipst.


sind ooch schöne Fische, petri, Jack.


----------



## geomas

#kauli

Gutes Stichwort, danke! Um diese kleinen Gierschlunde muß ich mich auch mal wieder kümmern. Hab ne Ewigkeit keinen mehr gefangen.
Und Petri heil, @yukonjack .


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> #kauli
> 
> Gutes Stichwort, danke! Um diese kleinen Gierschlunde muß ich mich auch mal wieder kümmern. Hab ne Ewigkeit keinen mehr gefangen.
> Und Petri heil, @yukonjack .


Was machst du nur falsch? Eine Seuche in der Aller.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> sind ooch schöne Fische, petri, Jack.


Ja, nachdem sie den Schwedenstahl gespürt haben. Ich hasse diese Pest.


----------



## Mescalero

Kaulis habe ich noch NIE am Haken gehabt, wahrscheinlich gibts hier gar keine.

Petri Heil @geomas und @Tricast ! 

Die blauen Augen gehören zweifelsfrei zu einem Döbelhodenkobold, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Die passen halt bissl auf und bei Knalltütenanglern ist es möglich, dass (wie Minimax weiter oben schrieb) nur noch Rute und Kescher davon zeugen, dass an der Stelle mal jemand gefischt hat...


----------



## Andal

Mit den Kräften, Geistern und Hütern der Plätze muss man kein Schindluder treiben!


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, nachdem sie den Schwedenstahl gespürt haben.


Jack the Ripper In meiner Kindheit in Niedersachsen quollen die Gewässer über vor den kleinen Wurmdieben, vermutlich hat allein ihr emsiges nächtliches Kamikazegebeisse dort den Aal vor der Überfischung geschützt. Tja also hier in meiner heutigen Gegend sind sie selten geworden und werden zunehmend vom Kaulbarsch 2.0, aka Grundel verdrängt.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Jack the Ripper In meiner Kindheit in Niedersachsen quollen die Gewässer über vor den kleinen Wurmdieben, vermutlich hat allein ihr emsiges nächtliches Kamikazegebeisse dort den Aal vor der Überfischung geschützt. Tja also hier in meiner heutigen Gegend sind sie selten geworden und werden zunehmend vom Kaulbarsch 2.0, aka Grundel verdrängt.


Auch damit kann ich dienen, 3,5 Std. angeln, 96 Stk.


----------



## Tobias85

So, der erste Schluck Kaffee ist drin. jetzt erstmal Petri an @Tricast, @geomas und @yukonjack. Ein ganz besonderes Petri geht an unseren Weserflüsterer @MS aus G zu seinen (fast)Stillwasserfängen. Schön, dass du mal wieder Zeit für richtiges Angeln hattest!

Ich bin heute viel zu früh aufgestanden, um genau zu sein einen ganzen Tag zu früh. Wollte später zur Klausur fahren und jetzt schonmal Futter und Köder vorbereiten, damit ich auf dem Rückweg nochmal an die Leine kann. Eben schau ich nochmal wegen den Räumen in die Mail und stelle fest die Prüfung ist erst morgen. Opsi. 
Jetzt schwanke ich irgendwo zwischen Kurztrip an eins oder gleich mehrere der naheliegenden Gewässer, alternativ pflichtbewusst sein und noch zusätzlich etwas lernen oder sonst lästige Gartenarbeit erledigen. Jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage: Fahre ich zum See, Weiher oder Bach?


----------



## Mescalero

Ich würde erst ein paar Stunden lernen und evtl auch nochmal in die Bibliothek um etwas nachzulesen, später (um den Kopf freizubekommen) im Garten ranklotzen und richtig schwitzen. Bei so vielen Aufgaben hätte ich keinen Nerv fürs Angeln - ich bin halt so....


Alles gute für die Klausur und natürlich Petri Heil, falls du nicht so pflichtbewusst bist und trotzdem Angeln gehst.


----------



## phirania

@ Forelle 74
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schlüpftag.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, erstmal Petri in den Nordisten, an die Aller und ein ganz besonderes Petri geht nach Gieselwerder. Ich bin auch gerade an der Weser, allerdings ein paar Kilometer flussab bei Beverungen. Hier ist ganz gut Wasser drauf. Nur die Fische sind bislang nicht so gut drauf. Bisse gab es bisher keine, aber der Angeltag ist ja noch lang.


----------



## Hering 58

@Forelle74 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, der erste Schluck Kaffee ist drin. jetzt erstmal Petri an @Tricast, @geomas und @yukonjack. Ein ganz besonderes Petri geht an unseren Weserflüsterer @MS aus G zu seinen (fast)Stillwasserfängen. Schön, dass du mal wieder Zeit für richtiges Angeln hattest!
> 
> Ich bin heute viel zu früh aufgestanden, um genau zu sein einen ganzen Tag zu früh. Wollte später zur Klausur fahren und jetzt schonmal Futter und Köder vorbereiten, damit ich auf dem Rückweg nochmal an die Leine kann. Eben schau ich nochmal wegen den Räumen in die Mail und stelle fest die Prüfung ist erst morgen. Opsi.
> Jetzt schwanke ich irgendwo zwischen Kurztrip an eins oder gleich mehrere der naheliegenden Gewässer, alternativ pflichtbewusst sein und noch zusätzlich etwas lernen oder sonst lästige Gartenarbeit erledigen. Jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage: Fahre ich zum See, Weiher oder Bach?


Wenigstens bestätigt mir das: Zerstreutheit ist keine Frage des Alters. 

@Forelle74 Alles Gute!


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute ist echt ein Grummeltag.......aber hoffentlich nicht für @Forelle74 Alles gute  !


----------



## Captain_H00k

Auch von mir nen herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Geburtstagskind @Forelle74 


Und @Wuemmehunter dann mal noch viel Spaß und tight lines,da geht bestimmt noch was


----------



## Professor Tinca

Glückwunsch auch von mir @Forelle74


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute ist echt ein Grummeltag.......


Ja irgendwie scheint das Wetter hier einen kompletten Monat von jetzt auf gleich übersprungen zu haben. Aber ich habe nachgesehen. Die italienische Eisdiele hat noch geöffnet. Es kann also noch nicht der rheinische Winter ausgebrochen sein!


----------



## Skott

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag @Forelle74  !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wie gut, dass wir uns nicht von den Fischen ernähren müssen, die wir nicht fange (sagt meine Frau). Ja, es läuft zäh, es gab ein paar winzige Döbel und eine Rußnase, das war es bisher. Meine Frau hat sich derweil um die Verpflegung gekümmert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So lässt sich's aushalten.
Petri Heil zu der Frau und dem tollen Snack.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat sich derweil um die Verpflegung gekümmert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356456


Das sieht sehr nach Grillen aus, Stephan! PETRI zu deiner Gattin..!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass wir uns nicht von den Fischen ernähren müssen, die wir nicht fange (sagt meine Frau). Ja, es läuft zäh, es gab ein paar winzige Döbel und eine Rußnase, das war es bisher. Meine Frau hat sich derweil um die Verpflegung gekümmert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356456


Wurst auf dem Tisch - Ferdinand in Bereitschaft. Irgendwie scheint das System zu haben.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass wir uns nicht von den Fischen ernähren müssen, die wir nicht fange (sagt meine Frau). Ja, es läuft zäh, es gab ein paar winzige Döbel und eine Rußnase, das war es bisher. Meine Frau hat sich derweil um die Verpflegung gekümmert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356456


Lasst es euch gutgehen ! und gib dem Ferdi auch ne Wurst ab


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lasst es euch gutgehen ! und gib dem Ferdi auch ne Wurst ab


Dadervon dürfen wir mit Sicherheit ausgehen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lasst es euch gutgehen ! und gib dem Ferdi auch ne Wurst ab


Die Wurst ist für mich, für Ferdi gibt es Rippchen und meine Frau labt sich an gegrilltem Gemüse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Wurst ist für mich, für Ferdi gibt es Rippchen und meine Frau labt sich an gegrilltem Gemüse.




Die Arme bekommt was die Jungs nicht wollen..........


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Wurst ist für mich, für Ferdi gibt es Rippchen und meine Frau labt sich an gegrilltem Gemüse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356460


Für Ferdi nur das beste, mein Neid ist ihm sicher


----------



## Forelle74

Danke euch für die lieben Geburtstag Glückwünsche. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch alles Gute, @Forelle74 

Meinen Tag habe ich heute aufgeteilt und bin dann tatsächlich noch zum Bach gefahren um den dort lebenden Haseln auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Hab neulich kleine durchsichtige 0,5g-Posen von dem Peter ihm seiner Tochter in die Finger bekommen und hab gleich welche eingepackt. In meinen größtenteils ja doch sehr sehr flachen Bächen wollte ich damit mal unauffällig Trotten und das war auch der Plan für heute. Wegen der vielen überhängenden Bäume an den meisten Haselstellen hab ich meine 2,30m Patchwork-Rute eingepackt: Das Handteil stammt von einer gebrochenen Spinnrute und das Spitzenteil von meiner alten, gebrochenen DAM-Matchrute - passen perfekt zusammen.
Leider haben sich an den üblichen Haselstellen heute gar keine Fische gezeigt, eine Stelle war besetzt und ich bin dann wieder zu meiner Lieblingsstelle, die mit dem vielen Treibgut. Hier hat sich gezeigt, dass die Rutenwahl für die Pose keine gute Idee war. Die Rutenringe sind so winzig, dass die leichte Pose die lockere 15er Schnur nicht durch ihr Eigengewicht durch die Ringe ziehen konnte, auch nicht beim 'Wurf'. Hab sie dann doch irgendwie in die Strömung schlenzen können (hier wäre ne längere Rute doch im Vorteil gewesen) und dank der Strömung ging es dann auch mit der Schnur und den Ringen. Hab die Pose mit einer Made am 18er Haken bis an das Treibgut treiben lassen und dort dann zurückgehalten.
Zwei Fische konnte ich so fangen, eine 17er Rotfeder (meine zweite Rotfeder überhaupt aus diesem Bach in 20 Jahren) und einen 37er Aland mit nicht minder blutroten Flossen. Erst dachte ich sogar an eine große Rotfeder, so knallrot waren die. Beide Fische trugen einen wunderbar warmen Goldton auf ihren Flanken, die Fotos geben das leider nicht ansatzweise her. 









Der Kescher war wieder leicht unterdimensioniert, ich habe ja nur mit kleinen und mittleren Haseln gerechnet.

@Wuemmehunter: Mir scheint, da ist jemand noch unbedingt scharf auf die Barbe dieses Jahr.  In welchem Landkreis befindet sich denn dein Weserabschnitt, noch unten im Hessenland oder deutlich weiter nördlich? Petri zu den bisherigen Fängen, hats anschließend noch geklappt?


----------



## Tobias85

Bemerkenswert fand ich, dass der Mittellandkanal anscheinend immer noch recht viele Blaualgen enthält: Am Ufer konnte man heute stellenweise diese typischen hellgrünen Schlieren an der Oberfläche erkennen. Bezeichnend für das Wetter diesen Sommer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fische, Tobi.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute, @Forelle74
> 
> Meinen Tag habe ich heute aufgeteilt und bin dann tatsächlich noch zum Bach gefahren um den dort lebenden Haseln auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Hab neulich kleine durchsichtige 0,5g-Posen von dem Peter ihm seiner Tochter in die Finger bekommen und hab gleich welche eingepackt. In meinen größtenteils ja doch sehr sehr flachen Bächen wollte ich damit mal unauffällig Trotten und das war auch der Plan für heute. Wegen der vielen überhängenden Bäume an den meisten Haselstellen hab ich meine 2,30m Patchwork-Rute eingepackt: Das Handteil stammt von einer gebrochenen Spinnrute und das Spitzenteil von meiner alten, gebrochenen DAM-Matchrute - passen perfekt zusammen.
> Leider haben sich an den üblichen Haselstellen heute gar keine Fische gezeigt, eine Stelle war besetzt und ich bin dann wieder zu meiner Lieblingsstelle, die mit dem vielen Treibgut. Hier hat sich gezeigt, dass die Rutenwahl für die Pose keine gute Idee war. Die Rutenringe sind so winzig, dass die leichte Pose die lockere 15er Schnur nicht durch ihr Eigengewicht durch die Ringe ziehen konnte, auch nicht beim 'Wurf'. Hab sie dann doch irgendwie in die Strömung schlenzen können (hier wäre ne längere Rute doch im Vorteil gewesen) und dank der Strömung ging es dann auch mit der Schnur und den Ringen. Hab die Pose mit einer Made am 18er Haken bis an das Treibgut treiben lassen und dort dann zurückgehalten.
> Zwei Fische konnte ich so fangen, eine 17er Rotfeder (meine zweite Rotfeder überhaupt aus diesem Bach in 20 Jahren) und einen 37er Aland mit nicht minder blutroten Flossen. Erst dachte ich sogar an eine große Rotfeder, so knallrot waren die. Beide Fische trugen einen wunderbar warmen Goldton auf ihren Flanken, die Fotos geben das leider nicht ansatzweise her.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356481
> Anhang anzeigen 356482
> 
> 
> Der Kescher war wieder leicht unterdimensioniert, ich habe ja nur mit kleinen und mittleren Haseln gerechnet.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter: Mir scheint, da ist jemand noch unbedingt scharf auf die Barbe dieses Jahr.  In welchem Landkreis befindet sich denn dein Weserabschnitt, noch unten im Hessenland oder deutlich weiter nördlich? Petri zu den bisherigen Fängen, hats anschließend noch geklappt?


Petri


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs.
@Wuemmehunter ein Petri, und wenns auch nur Minis sind um dem Franzosentum zu entkommen- immerhin lebt Ihr wie Gott in Frankreich an den nördlichen Gestaden,
ein Weiteres Petri nach Nordwesten zu @Tobias85 , der uns wirklich wundervoll gefärbte Fische präsentiert und der klausurmäßig Nerven wie Drahtseile hat. viel Erfolg morgen!
Übrigens glaube ich, das die 2,30 Hodge-Podge Rute eine grosse Zukunft haben kann, nicht als Posenrute aber als Ledger-Dchungelmachete a la Darent Valley, so hört sie sich jedenfalls an. Und wir alle wissen ja, das die Flussgötter  solche vor Mana summenden und brummenden Chimären lieben und ihnen die wundervollsten Fänge schicken, während sie die wundervollsten, erlesensten Spezialistenstöckchen (husthust, 2500er Rolle ist da und bespult, am Woe wird sie eingeweiht) mit endlosen Neues-Tackle-Flüchen überziehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens glaube ich, das die 2,30 Hodge-Podge Rute eine grosse Zukunft haben kann, nicht als Posenrute aber als Ledger-Dchungelmachete a la Darent Valley, so hört sie sich jedenfalls an.



Aber die Darrent Valley ist doch mit klassischer Bibberspitze, oder nicht? Ich fürchte dafür ist mein Geschöpf nicht fein genug. Aber als klassische kurze Grundrute wäre das durchaus eine Überlegung Wert, danke Mini! Auf Posen wird sie aber trotzdem nicht verzichten müssen, heute passten einfach Umstände und Zusammenstellung nicht zusammen.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal herzliche Geburtstagsglückwünsche an @Forelle74 - alles Gute, vor allem natürlich Gesundheit und (freie) Zeit zur Nutzung nach Gusto.

Glückwünsche gehen auch an @Tobias85 - wunderschöne Fische und ich finde die Farben gut und stimmig.
Die Darent Valley 8ft kann man übrigens mit der etwas kräftigeren Wechsel-Spitze auch gut aus „nicht-Quivertiprute” einsetzen.
Bei der Bibberspitzen-Spitze sind die Ringe enganliegend wie üblich bei Feedertips, bei der anderen Wechselspitze stehen sie ab wie bei ner Spinne oder Matche.

Danke für die Weser-Impressionen, lieber @Wuemmehunter - und ich bekomme schon wieder Hunger bei Deinen Fotos, obwohl ich eben erst Abendbrot hatte.

@Minimax - Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle zur neuen Rute. Aus gegebenem Anlaß interessiere ich mich gerade für ne schön laufende kleine Rolle, gewichts- und größenmäßig zu einer Ultraleichten 9ft-Rute passend.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, wieder Zuhause! Auch von mir natürlich noch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an @Forelle74. Und Danke für die Petris zu den Minis. Leidrr hat es auch heute wieder nicht mit den Barben geklappt, aber wir hatten einen wirklich tollen Tag im Weserbergland. Beverungen ist etwas nördlich vom 3-Ländereck. Ködermäßig habe ich einiges von der Made über Würmer Mais und Tulippaste durchprobiert. Auch die Stelle habe ich einmal gewechselt. Zuerst waren wir an einer langen Geraden, die mir im Sommer einige Rußnasen gebracht hat. Dann sind wir zu einer Buhne mit einer tollen Kehrströmung, aber auch die war nicht wirklich produktiv. Egal, ab Montag habe ich für zwei Wochen Urlaub und werde mich weiter den Barben widmen, irgendwann wird es schon klappen. Anbei noch einige Impressionen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tobias85: Dir sei natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri zu den wunderschönen Fischen zugerufen. Das blutrot der Alandflssen ist schon richtig klasse!


----------



## Tricast

Heute leider keine Bilder von der Teichfront, aber es wurde noch ein schöner Angeltag als Klärchen sich sehen ließ. Angefüttert und den Köder, übrigens zwei Caster und eine Made, hinterher. Die Rute lag noch nicht ganz in der Ablage bog sich auch schon die Spitze ordentlich durch und ein mittelprächtiger Bräsen wurde eingenetzt. Jedenfalls waren die Fische wieder sehr zickig. Die standen auf dem Futterplatz und lutschten die Caster einzeln ab. Keine Regung an der Spitze, kein vibrieren und zucken, erst als der Köder eingeholt wurde hing plötzlich ein Fisch am Haken oder eine Krabbe. Ich amüsierte mich wieder mit dem Diaflash Winklepicker und Frau Hübner führte ihren 2,70 m Ultegra-Winklepicker (erste Generation) ans Wasser. Die Fangergebnisse hielten sich in Grenzen aber es waren durchweg sehr schöne Fische , sowohl von der Größe als auch vom Schuppenkleid.
Allen, die auch am Wasser waren noch ein freundliches Petri, und für Tobias drücken wir ganz fest die Daumen für morgen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil @Tobias85 und ich wünsche dir alles Gute für deine Klausur. Wie dich einschätze, ist das ein Klacks für dich. 
@Wuemmehunter Falls du mal wieder in der Nähe von Beverungen bist, gib mir bitte ein Zeichen. Der Ort ist bei mir in der Nähe. Dann besuche ich dich am Wasser wenn es passen würde. War doch erst vor kurzem mit meiner Frau in Beverungen, in dem Angelladen. 30 Minuten Fahrt und ich bin dort. Ihr drei habt euch mal wieder einen schönen 
Tag gemacht. Richtig so. Petri Heil wünsche ich dir. 
Und noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag an @Forelle74 . Bleib gesund.
Und gerade ist noch ein Bericht von unserem Heinz reingekommen. Euch beiden auch ein herzliches Petri.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlaß interessiere ich mich gerade für ne schön laufende kleine Rolle, gewichts- und größenmäßig zu einer Ultraleichten 9ft-Rute passend.



Wie _Ultra _ist die Rute denn genau?


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Heinz, euch beiden auch ein herzliches Petri in den Norden! 

@Wuemmehunter: Ah, doch so weit unten. Die Berge sahen mir schon so flach aus, dass ich dachte, du bist schon fast hier in meiner Gegend.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax  - 9ft Ultra ist die Rute laut Beschreibung. Mit der liebäugele ich ja schon ne Weile.
Mal sehen, ob sie für mich die ultimative Plötz-Rute wird oder ob die Suche weitergeht.
Mit viel Glück wird sie morgen geliefert.

Die neuen kleinen Daiwas kommen alle ohne E-Spule, oder gibts Ausnahmen?
Vermutlich werde ich als erstes ne lütte Ninja A ranschrauben. 
0,14er Stroft könnte passen für nen ersten Versuch.


@Tricast - Petri heil Euch beiden!

@Wuemmehunter - na dann viel Erfolg in Sachen Barbus!

#barbe
Für die Spezis: gibt es eigentlich irgendeine historische sprachliche Verbindung zwischen der Barbe und den Barbaren?
Barben gibts bei mir ja leider nicht, von der zweiten Species reichlich.


----------



## Captain_H00k

@Wuemmehunter scheint echt ein genialer Trip gewesen zu sein,schöner Spot,Grillen,Frau und Hund dabei,und noch gefangen,echt ein Träumchen !
Nochmal ein dickes Petri Heil @all von mir


----------



## Jason

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter scheint echt ein genialer Trip gewesen zu sein,schöner Spot,Grillen,Frau und Hund dabei,und noch gefangen,echt ein Träumchen !
> Nochmal ein dickes Petri Heil @all von mir


Wenn @all mal wieder hier rein schneit, hat es viel zu lesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn @all mal wieder hier rein schneit, hat es viel zu lesen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielleicht versucht @all seinen AB-Namen in @nobody ändern zu lassen.

PS: oh xxxyxx , „Nobody” gibts schon.


----------



## Captain_H00k

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht versucht @all seinen AB-Namen in @nobody ändern zu lassen.
> 
> PS: oh xxxyxx , „Nobody” gibts schon.



Naja zumindest sind beide Long-Time-Member, die nach der langen Abstinenz bestimmt einiges zu berichten haben


----------



## geomas

@everybody ist noch zu haben


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #barbe
> Für die Spezis: gibt es eigentlich irgendeine historische sprachliche Verbindung zwischen der Barbe und den Barbaren?
> Barben gibts bei mir ja leider nicht, von der zweiten Species reichlich.


Für die Barbaren würde ich eher Leberkleister, im Pennerflschchen, am Haar empfehlen. Als Spots die eher spärlich beleuchteten Ecken von Discountern und Bahnhofskiosken. Hart drillen und sofort versorgen, damit das Rudel keine Lunte riecht und weiteren Fängen schmollt. 

P.S.: Öffentliches WLAN lockt auch die jüngeren und etwas agileren Exemplare an den Spot!


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> #barbe
> Für die Spezis: gibt es eigentlich irgendeine historische sprachliche Verbindung zwischen der Barbe und den Barbaren?
> Barben gibts bei mir ja leider nicht, von der zweiten Species reichlich.


Barbe = barba = lateinisch für Bart durch die Barteln

Barbar = barbaros = griechisch fuer Stammler, Stotterer, nicht griechisch sprechende Völker.

In den Bart Murmeln gibt dann wiederum eine Beziehung zur Barbe.( persönliche Meinung)

Klugscheissermodus aus, aber trotzdem interessesante Frage, den bei der Recherche habe ich gelesen, das der Rogen und die umliegende  Bauchregion  durch den Rogen fuer den menschlichen Verzehr nicht geeignet sein soll (ungenießbar) und zur Übelkeit führen. Trotzdem würde ich gerne  mal so eine große Barbe am Haken haben.

Glückwunsch noch an @Forelle74 und ein Petri an alle Fänger und auch Schneider.


----------



## Mescalero

@Hecht100+
Schön zusammengefasst!

Weil mich die Etymologie interessiert, habe ich ein bisschen im Wörterbuch gestöbert und bin u.a. auf folgendes Zitat gestoßen, fand ich passend:
"Die große Plötze bietet an feinem Gerät guten Sport und ist keineswegs einfach zu fangen." 
_Zeiske, Wolfgang: Angle richtig!, Berlin: Sportverl. 1974 [1959], S. 87_

und:
"Nun fing ich noch einen Barsch und zwei Plötzen, und Papa wieder nichts."  
_Holtz-Baumert, Gerhard: Alfons Zitterbacke, Berlin: Kinderbuchverlag 1981 [1958], S. 65 _

 Das kennen wahrscheinlich nur die Ossis unter uns.


----------



## Andal

Weibliche Barben, von aussen leider nicht erkennbar, bilden mit dem Laich ein Toxin aus, das auch gleich nach dem Ablaichen nicht wieder verschwunden ist. Kein Problem, weil ich Barben aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht entnehme.

Wie man erfolgreich zur Barbe kommt, hängt schwer vom Gewässer ab. Aber grundsätzlich ist es kein Fehler mir vielen Maden und mit gekochtem Hanf anzugreifen. Zusätzliche Fütterung mit Browning Easy Cheese, oder normalem Fluss-Feederfutter plus Zammataro Käse Aroma ist auch nicht falsch.

Meine liebste Methode ist es, sie an den eher tieferen und nicht zu heftig strömenden Abschnitten zu suchen. Barben mögen das, wenn es nicht immer "zieht". Da fische ich gerne mit Pellets. Sowohl am Haar, als auch in der Fütterung.


----------



## Andal

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Hecht100+
> 
> Schön zusammengefasst!
> Weil mich die Etymologie interessiert, habe ich ein bisschen im Wörterbuch gestöbert und bin u.a. auf folgendes Zitat gestoßen, fand ich passend:
> "Die große Plötze bietet an feinem Gerät guten Sport und ist keineswegs einfach zu fangen."
> _Zeiske, Wolfgang: Angle richtig!, Berlin: Sportverl. 1974 [1959], S. 87_


Es ist definitiv leichter, Karpfen über 10 kg zu fangen, als Rotaugen mit einem Pfund und mehr. Vor allem am hellichten Tag. Die wirklich großen werden heikel und kapriziös!


----------



## Tricast

So, heute geht es wieder an den Tietjenteich wenn Frau Hübner alles erledigt hat. Erst Spur einstellen lassen und wenn es mit der Zeit klappt auch noch schnell beim Tierarzt vorbei und Tabletten holen für die Thöle. Sonst müssen wir noch heute Abend vorbei. Jedenfalls hat Abbot wieder ein riesen Loch in die Kriegskasse gerissen. CT machen lassen und dann noch die Endoskopie im Nasenraum. Ich nenne ihn auch AIDA, das war meine Kreuzfahrt die ich machen wollte und bei den Kosten bisher nur vom feinsten. 
Aber mal was ganz anderes. Kann es sein dass es Rollen gibt die die Schnur sehr verdrallen? Ich habe ja mal die Drennan in der Größe 4000 gekauft wegen der Spulen und Frau Hübner hat die sehr schnell wieder beiseite gelegt weil sie damit nicht glücklich war wegen des Dralls in der Schnur. Sie hat sich dann eine Daiwa Ninja geholt und damit ist sie zufrieden. Auch mit unseren Shimanski Super X Match habe ich die Probleme nicht so ausgeprägt. Vielleicht sollte ich die Drennan einfach wieder verkaufen. 8 Shimanski  und insgesamt 14 Spulen reichen auch. Allerdings haben wir die nur in der Größe 3000.
Mal schauen, dann werden wir schon sehen! 

Liebe Grüße an Alle die ans Wasser kommen oder auch arbeiten müssen

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg beim Tierarzt und dann am Teich!
Immerhin hat Abbot Dir vermutlich mehr Bewegung verschafft als ne Kreuzfahrt und das ist ja positiv für Deine Gesundheit.

Zum Drall bei der Drennan kann ich nichts sagen. Die Ninja A-Modelle finde ich übrigens absolut prima, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu toppen dank mitgelieferter Alu-E-Spule.


----------



## geomas

So, habe gerade ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit klargemacht für kommende Woche.
Direkt am Döbelflüsschen y. Bin happy und freue mich total. Montag gehts los. 
Die Vermieter haben sicher noch nie zuvor so viele Angeln gesehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erstmal ein Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen des gestrigen Tages!



geomas schrieb:


> So, habe gerade ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit klargemacht für kommende Woche.
> Direkt am Döbelflüsschen y. Bin happy und freue mich total. Montag gehts los.
> Die Vermieter haben sicher noch nie zuvor so viele Angeln gesehen...



Auf dem Bericht bin ich aber gespannt.
Mal sehen ob es klappt mit dem Dickdöbel.


----------



## Hecht100+

Aber du bist sicher das du alles in die A-Klasse rein bekommst??

Nicht das du dir von Sixt und Co. noch einen Transporter leihen mußt. Und dann gleich eine ganze Woche, viel Petri und wir freuen uns auf deine schönen Berichte und Fotos.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber mal was ganz anderes. Kann es sein dass es Rollen gibt die die Schnur sehr verdrallen?




Ja. Liegt am den verschiedenen Schnurlaufröllchenkonstruktionen.

Viel Erfolg am Teich, Heinz.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber du bist sicher das du alles in die A-Klasse rein bekommst??
> 
> Nicht das du dir von Sixt und Co. noch einen Transporter leihen mußt. Und dann gleich eine ganze Woche, viel Petri und wir freuen uns auf deine schönen Berichte und Fotos.



Haha, danke, aber ich habe die L*-Version der A-Klasse. 
Ne 8+ft-Rute kann ich locker ungeteilt transportieren.

Danke für die guten Wünsche!

*) „L” steht bei Daimler für „Lindwurm”


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Bekommst Du denn das ganze Gerödel überhaupt in das Auto? Oder brauchst Du auch einen Umzugswagen wie wir?

Jedenfalls wünschen wir Dir für nächste Woche maximalen Erfolg und Spass.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Ich bin kein Freund von 100 verschiedenen Rollen. Ein Rollentyp in ausreichender Menge und Größe und gut ist es. Wenn ich die Drennan verkaufe werde ich mir aber für die Feederrute noch eine Rolle in der Größe 4000/5000 holen müssen, ob ich will oder nicht. Da muß dann halt die gegnerische Partei noch einmal die Kriegskasse rausrücken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Viel Erfolg am Teich @Tricast! Und gräme dich nicht wegen der Kosten für die „Thöle“! Sie geben ja auch viel zurück. 
@geomas: Dir wünsche ich richtig viel Freude am Döbelflüsschen. Auch ich freue mich bereits aufDeine Fotos und Berichte.
Ich erledige auch gerade einige Restarbeiten, bevor ich mich heute Nachmittag für zwei Wochen in den Urlaub verabschieden darf. Pläne sind bereits reichlich geschmiedet. Ich will unter anderem zwei Tage und Nächte an der Elbe verbringen, meinen Hausgewässern deneinen oder anderen Besuch abstatten und eine Barbe steht auch immer noch auf meinem Wunschzettel. Mann, ich freue mich so richtig, auf die freie Zeit!!!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Dann dir auch eine wunderschöne Urlaubszeit mit viel Fisch und wenig Stress. Und wenn du es dann zu einer Barbe schaffst, wenigsten 70 cm wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Minimax

Viel Spass am Teich lieber @Tricast , und @Wuemmehunter und @geomas wünsche ich herrliche Urlaubstage am Wasser

@Geo, also kleine Ninja a (1500/2000?)mit 14er hört sich doch für die 9ft Ultra sehr gut an finde ich. Aktuelle Lt Modelle würden noch ein paar Gramm weniger auf die Waage bringen. Ich hab aber grade mal meine Ninja As an die Darent geschraubt, und fühlt sich prima an- dann werden sie such mit Ultra harmonieren.
Leider sind bei den ganzen aktuellen Daiwas keine Ersatzspulen dabei ausser bei der Emcast Lt, die ne Ersatzaluspule dabei hat (und daher gleich saftig teurer als die bis auf 1Kugell. Baugleiche Black Widow lt) . Vielen Dank, lieber Herr Daiwa.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Leider sind bei den ganzen aktuellen Daiwas keine Ersatzspulen dabei ausser bei der Emcast Lt, die ne Ersatzaluspule dabei hat (und daher gleich saftig teurer als die bis auf 1Kugell. Baugleiche Black Widow lt) . Vielen Dank, lieber Herr Daiwa.


Hallo Mini, schau mal hier: https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...ollen/daiwa-exceler-ea-2500a-frontbremsrolle/  (Ich hoffe, das ist erlaubt!)
Es gibt noch Daiwa-Rollen mit Ersatzspule. Ruf mal da an, die sind sehr kooperativ und freundlich. Ich habe meine 3 Caldias (2500,3000 u. 4000er) von denen.
Die verlinkte Rolle ist mit Ersatzspule. Ich würde die einfach mal nach deiner Rollengröße und mit Ersatzspule fragen. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, ob du Farbwünsche hast, aber auch das kann man mit denen regeln...
Ich weiß ja nicht, wo dein Limit ist, das wäre schon ein Knaller: https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...gelrollen/daiwa-caldia-2000a-frontbremsrolle/


----------



## Skott

Wenn es etwas weniger sein darf und du die MAG Sealed Technologie nicht brauchst:








						Daiwa EXCELER EA 1500A Frontbremsrolle
					

Daiwa    EXCELER EA 1500A Frontbremsrolle   Art NR 10415-150 Produktbeschreibung: Die neue EXCELER Serie überzeugt in allen Punkten – der extrem weiche und




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
				




Die Rollen sind alle aus dem SALE-Bereich auf deren Seite und man kann dort  noch schön filtern...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Rollen aber durch den Metalbody zu schwer für die leichten Bombruten.


----------



## geomas

@Skott - danke für die Tipps! Die Excelers kenne ich gar nicht, las nur einen positiven Bericht über die Exceler LT. Und dummerweise sind es wohl die neuen LT-Modelle, die mit nur einer Spule kommen.

@Minimax  Habe etliche Ninja A-Modelle. Die kamen alle mit ner vollwertigen E-Spule. 
Bei den Größen 1003/1500/2000 lassen sich die Spulen untereinander tauschen, das ist schon ziemlich praktisch.
Geht das bei den 1000/2000er Modellen der Legalis LT-Reihe (oder anderen LT-Rollen) auch?

@Professor Tinca - ich werde wohl zunächst die kleinste Ninja A ranschrauben und mal sehen, ob sie zu schwer wirkt für die 9ft Ultra.


----------



## Mescalero

Angelurlaub! Das klingt ein bisschen nach Schlaraffenland, alles Gute @geomas @Tricast und @Wuemmehunter !

#rollen

Wir als Ükelianer haben es gut, finde ich. Die Rolle muss ja nicht so viel können, da kann man einfach die schönste/bunteste/vergoldestste/billigste/understatementigste oder etwas Antikes nehmen, ganz nach den persönlichen Befindlichkeiten.


----------



## Minimax

@Skott Danke für den Hinweis- ja ,das sind noch die Exceler A aus den Prä-Lt Zeiten: Damals war die Spulenpolitik von Daiwa noch liberaler, wie man ja auch an Ninja A sieht.
Schön das noch einige davon auf dem Markt umhergeistern, wer mag sollte zuschlagen. Mein Rollenpark steht z.Zt. aber ganz im Zeichen von Lt.
@geomas Generell zeichnen sich die Lts allesamt durch ne hohe Kompatibilität aus, und sind häufig fast Baugleich. Innerhalb einer Grösse lassen sich Spulen meist tauschen, und häufig passt auch die nächstgelegene Grösse, da viele Modelle sich nur durch die Spulengrösse unterscheiden aber den gleichen Body und Rotor haben. (Ähnlich mit den Kurbeln, wobei es jene mit Einschraub und solche mit Klappkurbeln gibt) da würde ich aber immer im Laden anprobieren.
Ich hab z.b. für meine 2000er legalis mir eine günstigere 2000er revros als Spulenlieferant angeschafft.


----------



## Minimax

Nebenbei: 
Ich möchte nicht das hohe Lied von Daiwa singen-
es gibt bestimmt ebensogute und bessere Rollen in denselben Preisklassen auf dem Markt. Da weiss ich allerdings zu wenig drüber. Meine Neigugn zu den Daiwas kommt vor allem daher, weil mein Angelhändler eingeschworener Daiwamann ist, und ich so eine grosse Auswahl von Modellen und Größen vor der Nase hab, die ich auch direkt an neuen Ruten anprobieren kann. Hinzu kommt, die bereits angesprochene Kompabilität und die breite Modellpalette, gerade was Rollen für feine leichte Ruten betrifft. Und klar, natürlich bin ich auch mit dem Produkt zufrieden- und zb. Passt der 10ft plus die 2500er Legalis wie der Glasschuh ans Aschenputtel. Aber sicher gibt es jede Menge guter und hübscher Rollen zu nem anständigen Preis jenseits von Daiwa, ich will hier nicht Fanboyish rüberkommen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nebenbei:
> Ich möchte nicht das hohe Lied von Daiwa singen-
> es gibt bestimmt ebensogute und bessere Rollen in denselben Preisklassen auf dem Markt. Da weiss ich allerdings zu wenig drüber. Meine Neigugn zu den Daiwas kommt vor allem daher, weil mein Angelhändler eingeschworener Daiwamann ist, und ich so eine grosse Auswahl von Modellen und Größen vor der Nase hab, die ich auch direkt an neuen Ruten anprobieren kann. Hinzu kommt, die bereits angesprochene Kompabilität und die breite Modellpalette, gerade was Rollen für feine leichte Ruten betrifft. Und klar, natürlich bin ich auch mit dem Produkt zufrieden- und zb. Passt der 10ft plus die 2500er Legalis wie der Glasschuh ans Aschenputtel. Aber sicher gibt es jede Menge guter und hübscher Rollen zu nem anständigen Preis jenseits von Daiwa, ich will hier nicht Fanboyish rüberkommen.


Brauchst dich doch nicht entschuldigen. Daiwas funktionieren in der breiten Masse anstandslos und recht lange. Und ein Faible für eine bestimmte Marke sei jedem zugestanden.


----------



## geomas

#lt

An der Exceler LT soll ja nüscht schlackern. So gesehen könnte die gut zum „Taktstock” passen.
Vielleicht muß ich doch mal den heimischen Riesen-Angelladen besuchen und probekurbeln.
Falls die mir überhaupt noch was verkaufen. Neulich erstand ich den letzten halben Liter Maden und das sorgte für äußerste Verstimmung und mehrmalige Ermahnung, unbedingt eine Woche vorher vorzubestellen.

Die günstigen WTF und Ryobi-Modelle laufen ja schön, aber ich hatte bei denen ein paar Mal unerklärliche Tüdel (Schnur legt sich hinter die Spule).
Und die E-Spulen sind enorm teuer in Relation zum sehr günstigen Kaufpreis.

Und bei Shimano seh ich nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> An der Exceler LT soll ja nüscht schlackern. So gesehen könnte die gut zum „Taktstock” passen.


Ich mach heut Abend mal ein Photo meiner Kombo, dann kannst Du zumindest mal die optische Anmutung überprüfen.

Toller Laden übrigens, der dir keine Köder verkaufen möchte bzw. Wo man nen halben Liter vorbestellen muss. Mein Ladenmann warnt mich bei Engpässen immer vor, bzw. Legt auch mal ungefragt zurück, und die Menge an Sägemehl darf ich bestimmen. Liegt aber auch daran, das ich ihn ab und zu mal solange mit Geldscheinen bewerfe, bis er mir ne Rolle oder so schenkt.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch daran, das ich ihn ab und zu mal solange mit Geldscheinen bewerfe, bis er mir ne Rolle oder so schenkt.


Du bist je direkt gewalttätig geworden!


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber sicher gibt es jede Menge guter und hübscher Rollen zu nem anständigen Preis jenseits von Daiwa, ich will hier nicht Fanboyish rüberkommen.


Schon passiert und ich finde, das macht überhaupt nix, im Gegenteil. Ich bin ebenfalls Daiwist, wenn auch eher mit Ruten im Blick, nicht so sehr Rollen.


----------



## geomas

..arghh!

Eben kam GLS mit einem Paket von etwa 20x20x20cm - die ersehnte Rute war nicht drin. 
Pfff, hoffentlich ist da nix schiefgelaufen. Eine sehr freundlich formulierte Anfrage ist raus.
Mal sehen...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ..arghh!
> 
> Eben kam GLS mit einem Paket von etwa 20x20x20cm - die ersehnte Rute war nicht drin.



Hast Du auch richtig nachgeguckt? Manchmal liegen sie ja ganz unten unter dem Polsterpapier  

..sei zuversichtlich, woher sollte die Rute denn kommen, bzw. Was sagt die Sendungsverfolgung?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab z.b. für meine 2000er legalis mir eine günstigere 2000er revros als Spulenlieferant angeschafft.



Man bekommt ja E-Spule für die Legalis LT zu kaufen für rund 20 Mäuse.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man bekommt ja E-Spule für die Legalis LT zu kaufen für rund 20 Mäuse.


Ach was? Das geht ja sogar,  ist natürlich immer noch unverschämt, aber der Ersatzspulenmarkt ist ja herstellerübergreifend ohnehin eine einzige Frechheit).


----------



## Professor Tinca

JUpp.
Aber was will man machen wenn man eine braucht...........


----------



## Andal

Ich bin ja auch so einer, der unbedingt E-Spulen haben muss. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, fische ich an der einen Rute, die eine Rolle, mit der einen Schnur und der einen Spitze. ABER: Ich sag mir immer, haben ist besser, denn brauchen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch so einer, der unbedingt E-Spulen haben muss. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, fische ich an der einen Rute, die eine Rolle, mit der einen Schnur und der einen Spitze.



Bruder im Geischte!


----------



## Minimax

So! #Angelshop:
Das ist genau was ich meinte.
Ich wollt grad in aller Unschuld ein Maden und Körbchen kaufen, da zaubert der Inhaber twuflisch grinsend ne Greys Specialist float 10ft kaum gefischt hervor.
Was sollte ich machen? Zulassen, das das feine Stöckchen in die Hände irgendeines Grobians fällt?
..seufz..
Und die fand ich auch noch, k. A. wöufür, aber sie sind einfach supersüss, 10g von middy:


----------



## geomas

Haha, die 10ft Prodigy Float ist schon mal ein sehr feines Rütchen. Glückwunsch! Oder ists ne Toreon?

Die Drahtkörbchen könnten gut für LB bei ohne oder wenig Strömung funktionieren.
(Oder ists doch Plastikl? egal!)


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Ja ist ne Prodigy TXL, keine Toreon. Zum Glück zu nem sehr zivilen Preis.
Die Körbchen dachte ich mir als kleine Kurzzeit Aromabomben, gefüllt mit fast reinem Currypulver nur leicht gebunden mit Paniermehl oder Maismehl zum punktuellen Tulipsupport, sozusagen nicht als Futter- sondern Lockstofftransporter


----------



## Andal

Bei den Körbchen denke ich aber auch gleich an zermulgertes Weissbrot, kaltes Wasser und dann um ein Häuchelchen von Futter, grad so viel, um den Hieper zu wecken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also, @Minimax, das sind ja schon vergleichsweise große Körbe. Ich habe welche, die sind noch kleiner und wiegen 7 gr. Perfekt für leichte Ruten! Ich fülle sie gerne mit fein geschredderten Toast, nur um ein. Klein wenig Aufmerksamkeit auf einen Spot zu lenken.


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also, @Minimax, das sind ja schon vergleichsweise große Körbe. Ich habe welche, die sind noch kleiner und wiegen 7 gr. Perfekt für leichte Ruten! Ich fülle sie gerne mit fein geschredderten Toast, nur um ein. Klein wenig Aufmerksamkeit auf einen Spot zu lenken.



Nur ne Verständnisfrage, weil ich dies ein paar Mal las: meinst Du reguläres Toastbrot (dies ist ja deutlich gröber als Sandwichbrot) und „schredderst” Du es fein oder nur ganz grob?


----------



## Andal

Also ich nehm zum Fischen immer nur den Sandwichtoast (von Rewe) - wegen dem "Fluff"!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Entschuldige bitte meine unpräzise Bezeichnung. Gemeint ist natürlich der Sandwichtoast. Aber den lasse ich extra lange im Häcksler. Eine dickere Krume würde das zarte Körbchen fast schon verstopfen. Wenn ich aus der Wanne raus bin, mache ich mal ein Foto.


----------



## Tricast

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen und der Angler, wenn die Fischlein nicht wollen. Am frühen Nachmittag waren wir wieder am Tietjenteich und haben unser Glück versucht. Jedenfalls war mir die Teichgöttin doch noch wohlgesonnen sonst hätte ich zu Fuß nach Hause laufen dürfen (NF werden nicht mitgenommen). Kurz vor Schluß, also nach 3 Stunden, erbarmte sich ein kleiner Brassen von vielleicht 15 cm meiner und biss auf eine einzelne Made am 18er Haken. Auch Frau Hübner tat sich schwer und konnte immerhin 3 Fischlein dem Teich entlocken. Die Herrschaften vom Angeltourismus-Verband "ÜKEL-Reisen" der Herr @Wuemmehunter  und der Herr @geomas haben es da natürlich viel einfacher: Sie fahren dorthin wo die Fische auf Sie warten.
Allen Fängern und Schneider wünschen wir ein Petri und schöne Stunden am Wasser.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Heinz, wenn die Fische mal gestern auf mich gewartet hätten! Zumindest aus amglerischer Sicht, hat sich die gestrige Tour nicht gelohnt.
Aber morgen geht der Tourismus weiter/ Meine Frau will ins Wendland. In Walnsburg lässt sie mich und Ferdi raus. Hoffentlich wird es erfolgreicher als gestern.
Edit/ Natürlich noch Petri zu den Teichfischen an Dich und Frau Hübner!


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte meine unpräzise Bezeichnung. Gemeint ist natürlich der Sandwichtoast. Aber den lasse ich extra lange im Häcksler. Eine dickere Krume würde das zarte Körbchen fast schon verstopfen. Wenn ich aus der Wanne raus bin, mache ich mal ein Foto.



Danke!
Ich nehme ebenfalls ausschließlich Sandwichtoast. Im Frühling habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit etwas gröber gehäckseltem Sandwichtoast gemacht. Im Winter doch lieber fein. Beigaben finde ich auch gut - zuletzt meist Micropellets oder gehäckselte größere Pellets. Damit „was liegen bleibt” und die Fische was aromatisiertes zum Suchen haben. So meine Theorie.


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Petri Dirk, einen schönen Urlaub und erholt euch gut! Seit ihr in dem Objekt von  Familie Krüger und Haarbach ?


Ja genau, kennst du das?


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Heinz! 
Das sind ja knallharte Regeln, die bei Euch gelten.


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Ja genau, kennst du das?


Nein, ich kenne es nicht, Dirk. Aer nach deiner Beschreibung blieben nur 2 Objekte übrig und eins davon akzeptierte keine Haustiere... 
Wann dürfen wir mit ersten Berichten und Bildern rechnen, lieber Dirk?


----------



## Tobias85

So viel Urlauber - ich sehe viele tolle Berichte auf uns zuschwimmen.  Ich bin wieder zuhause gelandet, nach einem langen Tag. Bin auf dem Heimweg noch kurz an den Schleihenweiher von letzter Woche, die Tincas waren heute aber nicht so willig. Eine kleine Güster gab es stattdessen wieder auf Made. Und zum Abend hin war ich noch am großen Bach, aber der ist derzeit wie ausgestorben, abgesehen von ganzen Armeen kleinster Winz-Nano-Rotaugen und -Döbel. Denke da wirds erst wieder interessant, wenn das ganze Kraut totist und die Fische ihre Winterlager beziehen. Auf Strecke hätte es vielleicht besser ausgesehen.



geomas schrieb:


> Eben kam GLS mit einem Paket von etwa 20x20x20cm - die ersehnte Rute war nicht drin.



Eventuell seperat verschickt, weil der Kleinkram nicht mit ins Transportrohr passte? Oder war das Paket gar kein Angekkrams?

@Tricast: Petri zum Skimmer  Und an alle Sandwich-Diskutanten ein Dankeschön: Ihr habt mich dran erinnert, dass ich mir fürs Wochenende noch ein Paket auf Halde legen wollte, weil ich noch unsicher bin, wo und wie ich Sonntag angeln möchte. Werd gleich nochmal losjagen.

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit geschreddertem Popcorn? Nicht pur, aber als aktive Partikel im Futter oder im LB? Hab hier noch welches über (die Eimer, in denen es war, eignen sich mit 3,5 Litern Volumen ideal für anglerische und aquaristische Zwecke und waren schweinegünstig). Ist ja fast das gleiche, nur eben mit Auftrieb.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So Jungs, das warme Wannenbad ist Geschichte und ich bin aus der Wanne direkt in Studio gestürmt. Der mittlere Korb hat 7 gr, dürfte in der Größe in etwa Minis Neuerwerbungen entsprechen. Als meine Frau die ganz kleinen Körbchen mal bei mir entdeckte, war sie etwas befremdet und wollte wissen, ob ich jetzt Barbiepuppen frisiere


----------



## geomas

^ links ist das dann ein „Paste-Cage”?
Meine kleinsten Körbe, die ich häufig verwende, sind die 10g-Micro-Modelle von Drennan. Die Drennan Gripmesh-Feeder aus Plastik mit kleinen „Stacheln” drin sind auch prima, beginnen aber erst bei 14 oder 15g. Zu viel für die eine oder andere Rute.
Sehr schöne kleine Drahtkörbe gibts auch von Cresta. Die beginnen wie die Drennan-Micros bei 10g, es gibt sie aber auch mit 15 und 20g, so ich nicht irre.


----------



## geomas

@Skott - mit Deinem kriminalistischen Gespür bist Du wohl der Stammtisch-Sherlock ;-)
Falls meine Rute nicht auftauchen sollte ist jetzt klar, wen ich kontaktieren muß...

#rute
Ich vermute, daß der Händler Rute und Kleinteile (die kamen heute) nicht zusammen in einem Paket versenden wollte.
Eins der Kleinteile war etwas schwerer und hätte beim Transport im Karton evtl. Schaden an der Rute anrichten können.
Ich warte noch auf Antwort vom Händler.

#popcorn
Hab ich nie als Futterzugabe probiert, das gibts in meinem Haushalt auch nicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wie das Teil heißt, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Aber es ist vielseitig einsetzbar. Man kann es als Futterkorb nutzen oder es ans Haar hängen und mit Teig umkneten.


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas so ein Erlebnis hatte ich heute auch. Ein ziemlich zerknautschtes Paket in dem der bestellte Schirm unmöglich sein könnte (auch nicht unter dem Kautschpapier). Zum Glück waren da aber nur zwei Beutel Pellets drin, also alles gut. Aber dann habe ich gesehen, dass ein zweites Paket mit einem anderen Transportunternehmen zu mir auf dem Weg ist. 
Ich hoffe das Beste, natürlich auch für Dich, dass noch alles heil und vollständig ankommt.


----------



## rutilus69

Meine Frau hat mir grade verkündet, daß sie morgen im Haus räumen und rumpeln möchte. Für mich ist das die Aufforderung das Weite zu suchen und auch zu finden.  
Jetzt stellt sich nur die essentielle Frage: wohin und wie? An den kleinen Fluss mit Pose und Bolo ein paar Köder unter die Bäume treiben lassen oder leichtes Ledgern? Oder doch an den Kanal? Oder an den See?
Ach, ich packe einfach alles ins Auto


----------



## geomas

Pack lieber alles ein, lieber @rutilus69 - nicht, daß die Räum- und Rumpelaktion Tackleopfer mit sich bringt...

Viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen!


----------



## Minimax

So, heut habe ich schonmal die Köder am Abend zuvor vorbereitet, die Maden sind gesiebt und in frischer Kleie, und das Fleisch ist gescnitten und gewürzt und kann über Nacht im Kühli durchziehen.
Als Experiment für die Minikörbe habe ich eine kleine Menge Aromawolke vorbereitet, aus Panier- und Maismehl sowie Polenta, als Träger für einen schier unanständig hohen Curryanteil. Bei den Zutaten habe ich mich an den Eigenschaften orientiert, die Gründervater @Fantastic Fishing auf seinem Blog vorstellt. Ziel ist, das sich die kleine Menge im Korb rasch in eine ungreif- und fressbare Fahne aus Maiswolke und Currytaste auflöst und das Interesse für meine Loosefeedzone weckt.


----------



## geomas

Bin schon sehr auf Eure Berichte vom Wochenende gespannt. Ich habe morgen vier Termine auf dem Zettel und Sonntag noch mal 2-3. Pfff. 
Vielleicht klappts Sonntag-Abend noch mit ner Runde lädschern am Fluß nebenan.

Einen Mixer werde ich nicht mit zum Döbelflüsschen nehmen. Evtl. versuche ich mal, Sandwichtoast durch ein Futtersieb zu reiben.
Pellets zum Füttern kommen auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## Andal

War eben etwas voreilig sehr kurz am Fluss. Viel zu leicht gekleidet, gefroren, wie ein nackiger Skilehrer. Dementsprechend das Ergebnis und die Musikauswahl...


----------



## Minimax

Es wird sicher alles ganz furchtbar werden. Da ist zuerst einmal der Neutacklefluch, der zuschlagen wird. Dann ist leider ein herrlich warmer Tag angekündigt, plus Feiertag, was mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu volksfestartigen Zuständen führen wird. Oh, und böiger WInd, genau das Richtige um Ultrazarte Feederspitzen zu testen.

Und auch innerlich bin ich etwas vom EInweihungsversuch der Acco abgelenkt, _denn es wird einige von Euch nicht überraschen_, das ich einen etwas bizarren
Alternativplan hege, der aus zwei strammen 11ft Feeder mit brontalen Spitzen auf dem Rivertripod, 1,5oz Festbleien und einem künstlichen Damm aus Käsefutter, Tulipwürfeln und zerschnittenen Würmern an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle besteht, möglichst bei bedecktem Nieselwetter und schwindendem Licht...Um den ähhh, ööhm Döbeln mal etwas massiver, futterlastiger und stationärer entgegenzutreten.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Pack lieber alles ein, lieber @rutilus69 - nicht, daß die Räum- und Rumpelaktion Tackleopfer mit sich bringt...
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen!


 Der Schuppen ist Tabu. Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Tikey0815

Nabend die Herren, habe vorhin in meinem Fundus ne süß kleine Rolle gefunden:





Oben ist ne Shimano Sahara 2500 und links im Bild eine Shimano SX1000.....Die kleine rechts ist knuffig, es steht Signature SN05 drauf und der Schriftzug im Stile von Shakespeare, vermute aber dass es keine ist:




Kennt die jemand ? Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren, habe vorhin in meinem Fundus ne süß kleine Rolle gefunden:
> 
> Oben ist ne Shimano Sahara 2500 und links im Bild eine Shimano SX1000.....Die kleine rechts ist knuffig, es steht Signature SN05 drauf und der Schriftzug im Stile von Shakespeare, vermute aber dass es keine ist:
> 
> Kennt die jemand ? Was sagt ihr?



überhaupt keine Ahnung, aber knuffig ist sie ohne Frage, auch mit ihrer superpummeligen Kurbel. Aus welchem Material sind Rotor und Gehäuse- sieht ein bisserl nach Metall aus?

EDOT oh, und wo sind überhaupt meine Manieren? Herzliches Petri @Tricast zu der rettenden Silberbrasse, und dem @Andal wünsch ich ne gute Auftauphase und danke schön für den dramatischen Chanson.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ja, macht einen Metallenen Eindruck, ist aber sicher Kunststoff, sie ist sehr leicht. Hab eben gesehen dass auf dem Fuß Korea steht und etwas versteckt der Hersteller: Sengsun


----------



## Minimax

Ahhh...ne Sengsun, das hab ich mir gleich gedacht. Klingender Name, renommierte Firma, aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu meiner ebenfalls aus Korea stammenden Expert 703, das Flaggschiff der Nobelschmiede Haidong.


----------



## geomas

Schönes Röllchen*! Wirst Du sie nutzen oder bleibt sie in der Vitrine/Schublade?

Hab neulich zwei günstige Aerocast 1010 ergattert, ne Biomaster II 1010 und noch ne 1000er Symetre „mit Stradic-Spulen”.
Mal sehen, welche davon an welche Rute kommt. Für die Angelei mit sehr feinen Schnüren (0,14 oder dünner) gefallen mir die (relativ großen) alten Aero GTMs 4010/3010 mit flachen Matchspulen oder moderne kleine Spinnrollen am besten.
Die etwas älteren kleinen Rollen sind vom Wickelbild nicht so ganz mein Fall für die dünnen Monos. Da läuft die Schnur beim Werfen nicht so flüssig ab, speziell, wenn man die Montage nur locker rausschlenzt und nicht mit etwas mehr Druck wirft.


*) dies galt tikeys Sengsun, nicht der optisch beeinträchtigten „Expert”


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ahhh...ne Sengsun, das hab ich mir gleich gedacht. Klingender Name, renommierte Firma, aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu meiner ebenfalls aus Korea stammenden Expert 703, das Flaggschiff der Nobelschmiede Haidong.
> Anhang anzeigen 356568


Zu Produktionszeiten muss Korea noch vereint gewesen sein


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Schönes Röllchen*! Wirst Du sie nutzen oder bleibt sie in der Vitrine/Schublade?
> 
> Hab neulich zwei günstige Aerocast 1010 ergattert, ne Biomaster II 1010 und noch ne 1000er Symetre „mit Stradic-Spulen”.
> Mal sehen, welche davon an welche Rute kommt. Für die Angelei mit sehr feinen Schnüren (0,14 oder dünner) gefallen mir die (relativ großen) alten Aero GTMs 4010/3010 mit flachen Matchspulen oder moderne kleine Spinnrollen am besten.
> Die etwas älteren kleinen Rollen sind vom Wickelbild nicht so ganz mein Fall für die dünnen Monos. Da läuft die Schnur beim Werfen nicht so flüssig ab, speziell, wenn man die Montage nur locker rausschlenzt und nicht mit etwas mehr Druck wirft.
> 
> 
> *) dies galt tikeys Sengsun, nicht der optisch beeinträchtigten „Expert”


Ach, das Sternchen hab ich jetzt erst gesehen, ich weiß noch nicht womit ich sie verheiraten möchte,  erstmal etwas Pflege und eine neue Schnur, schön dünn und dann mal herantasten wobei sie sich am besten verwenden lässt.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Zu Produktionszeiten muss Korea noch vereint gewesen sein



Das dürfte übrigens @Bankside Dreamer interessieren, in Fernost gibts schon ein paar mehr Produktionsstandorte als das pauschale "china"- die beiden Beispielw zeigen Korea, Okuma fertigt in Taiwan und die günstigen Daiwas -ich muss mich korrigieren- werden in Vietnam hergestellt. Und dann ist da ja noch ein Unterschied zwischen Herstellung der Komponenten und deren Montage. Da kann man bei Alan Hawk viel interessantes finden.


----------



## geomas

^ komplett OT und Angel-unabhängig: meiner Meinung nach ist es mittlerweile von der Produktqualität her fast egal, wo Produkt x gefertigt wird.
Vermutlich werden einige Produktionsstandorte nur noch für den „Made in”-Sticker beibehalten.
Handwerksarbeit höchster Qualität ist evtl. gar in einigen Ländern zu finden, an die man nicht sofort denkt.
Die kosteneffiziente Massen-Produktion hingegen wird wohl von einem Schwellenland zum nächsten wandern. Da ist China natürlich Nr. 1.
Als problematisch sehe ich einige Standorte, wo man beim Kauf nicht weiß, ob man eventuell Kinderarbeit unterstützt oder die brutale Ausbeutung von Strafgefangenen oder mißliebigen Minderheiten.
Südkorea zum Beispiel hat ja auch eine Geschichte von übelster Unterdrückung von Gewerkschaften.

PS: und in DDR-Knästen wurden „Konsumgüter” für den Westen gefertigt.


----------



## Captain_H00k

1st of all,Petri an alle Fänger 


geomas schrieb:


> ...
> @Minimax  Habe etliche Ninja A-Modelle. Die kamen alle mit ner vollwertigen E-Spule.
> Bei den Größen 1003/1500/2000 lassen sich die Spulen untereinander tauschen, das ist schon ziemlich praktisch.
> Geht das bei den 1000/2000er Modellen der Legalis LT-Reihe (oder anderen LT-Rollen) auch?
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe,ist bei den Legalis LT Modellen die die gleiche Bremskraft haben der Body identisch,und die Spulen müssten da auch untereinander tauschbar sein.
1k / 2k = 4kg
2.5k / 3k = 10kg
4k / 6k = 12kg
Aber im Zweifelsfall würd ich sonst mal beim Daiwa Support anfragen oder bei Freunden testen,also Angaben ohne Gewähr 

Anbei noch nen Catch,dieser hübsche Aland ist mir beim Spinfischen auf ein Twitchbait drauf geballert,ein richtig hübscher Bursche 
Wünsche euch allen morgen einen entspannten Feiertag !


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Als problematisch sehe ich einige Standorte, wo man beim Kauf nicht weiß, ob man eventuell Kinderarbeit unterstützt oder die brutale Ausbeutung von Strafgefangenen oder mißliebigen Minderheiten.
> Südkorea zum Beispiel hat ja auch eine Geschichte von übelster Unterdrückung von Gewerkschaften.


Ja, das ist traurig, aber wahr. Das scheint dann wohl die andere Seite der glänzenden Medaille zu sein.  Unglaublich. 

Habt alle einen schönen Feiertag

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Rundum-Petri!

@rutilus69 
Den Posenkram brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht einpacken, es ist Sturm angesagt. Obwohl, wie Andal weiter oben schrieb, haben ist besser als brauchen, also doch einpacken.

#minikörbchen
Kleine Drahtkörbe mit 10g gibts auch für schmales Geld bei Arschkari, vielleicht sogar noch kleinere, ich weiß nicht mehr so genau.

Leider komme ich z.Z. nicht zum Angeln, Sonntag wäre planmäßig gegangen aber ich muss Krankheitsvertretung machen und arbeiten. Montag gehts auch nicht, vielleicht Dienstag. Danach wird es schon wieder eng.....


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ komplett OT und Angel-unabhängig: meiner Meinung nach ist es von der Produktqualität fast egal, wo Produkt x gefertigt wird.
> Vermutlich werden einige Produktionsstandorte nur noch für den „Made in”-Sticker beibehalten.
> Handwerksarbeiten höchster Qualität ist evtl. gar in einigen Ländern zu finden, an die man nicht sofort denkt.
> Die kosteneffiziente Massen-Produktion hingegen wird wohl von einem Schwellenland zum nächsten wandern. Da ist China natürlich Nr. 1.
> Als problematisch sehe ich einige Standorte, wo man beim Kauf nicht weiß, ob man eventuell Kinderarbeit unterstützt oder die brutale Ausbeutung von Strafgefangenen oder mißliebigen Minderheiten.
> Südkorea zum Beispiel hat ja auch eine Geschichte von übelster Unterdrückung von Gewerkschaften.


Auf der anderen Seite beherrschte man in China schon die serielle Herstellung von Gussteilen (für Armbruste des Militärs), da hangelten die Germanen noch durch die Bäume. 

Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass die Qualitätslevel nur noch von den Forderungen und vom Preis abhängen und schon lange nicht mehr vom Herstellungsstandort. Zum Beispiel Messer aus Vietnam. Die erreichen sicher nicht die japanischen Edelschmieden, aber zum Preis von einem mittleren japanischen Küchenmesser erhält man fünf Dutzend aus Vietnam. Und die erfüllen ihre Aufgabe als Schneidwerkzeug voll und ganz. Gleiches gilt für Handwerkszeug (Feilen, Stemmeisen, Hartmetallfeilen...) aus China, im Vergleich mit Japan und Europa.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das Sachen für die Märkte in Fernost gar kein Kernschrott sein dürfen, weil die Handwerker zu arm sind, sich Müll zu kaufen. Sie sind halt einfacher bei den Griffen gehalten, oder haben nicht so schöne Oberflächen, aber sie sind als Werkzeug ohne Fehl und Tadel.  Gerade Werkzeuge für die Holzbearbeitung. Die asiatischen Harthölzer stellen alles in den Schatten, was bei uns so wächst und gedeiht.

Und um den Bogen zum Angelzeug zu schließen. Die älteren werden sich noch erinnern, wie in den 70ern über das nachgemachte Zeug aus Japan gelästert wurde. Heute gilt es als das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## rutilus69

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Rundum-Petri!
> 
> @rutilus69
> Den Posenkram brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht einpacken, es ist Sturm angesagt. Obwohl, wie Andal weiter oben schrieb, haben ist besser als brauchen, also doch einpacken.
> .........


Sturm ist erst, wenn die Schafe keine Locken mehr haben   
Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich Recht. Die eine anvisierte Stelle ist bei böigem Wind eher unangenehm. Na schauen wir einfach mal


----------



## Tikey0815

Finde den Fehler


----------



## Hecht100+

Du hast aufgeräumt?? 
Aber einen geilen Eimer hast du in der oberen Ecke stehen.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du hast aufgeräumt??
> Aber einen geilen Eimer hast du in der oberen Ecke stehen.


Du  meinst den Eimer mit den Starwars Partikeln?


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356583


 Falls die Grundeln mal monströse Größen annehmen  Aber der Fehler ist, dass zu dem Korken die Flasche Wein leer ist  Bei dem Chaos brauch ich Alkohol


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Falls die Grundeln mal monströse Größen annehmen  Aber der Fehler ist, dass zu dem Korken die Flasche Wein leer ist  Bei dem Chaos brauch ich Alkohol


Wichtigstes Utensil zum Angeln mit Tulip:


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Wichtigstes Utensil zum Angeln mit Tulip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356585


In meinem Revival Faible lasse ich es lieber wie ein Käsespießchen aussehen 




Mögen Döbel ja auch


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> In meinem Revival Faible lasse ich es lieber wie ein Käsespießchen aussehen
> Anhang anzeigen 356603
> 
> Mögen Döbel ja auch


Das ist DER Döbelköder überhaupt nach Tulip


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum wohlgenährten Aland, Captain!



geomas schrieb:


> #popcorn
> Hab ich nie als Futterzugabe probiert, das gibts in meinem Haushalt auch nicht.



Ich hab das Zeug seit sicher 10 oder 15 Jahren nicht mehr gegessen, aber ein Eimer, in den perfekt 1 Liter angerührtes Futter passt (oder ne kleine Mistwurmzucht, die man den Winter über im Haus verstecken muss) für deutlich unter 1 Euro? Da opfere ich mich dann schonmal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler




Gartencentergutschein statt Angelcentergutschein ins Bild geschmuggelt    ????


----------



## Minimax

So, es läuft aber schon etwas durchwachsen- erster Wurf war gleich ein Abriss, weil wieder jemand zu geizig für grippastops war und sich mit einem scarfkantigen Bleischrot behelfen hat. Dann war erstmal Stille angesagt, die überraschenderweise von einer stattlichen Plötze (!) Durchbrochen wurde. Danach bin ich natürlich sofort an ne andere Stelle geflüchtet die einen Kleinjohnny brachte. Jetzt geniess ich das milde Wetter und freu mich über die Einsamkeit.
Zur Acolyte: sie ist von Handling und Performance genauso, wie ihr es Euch vorstellt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gartencentergutschein statt Angelcentergutschein    ????


Ja meinste, schnäppchenrufende Angel Gutscheine bleiben bei mir lange liegen ?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und Jungs, ist das ein Brassen? knapp 60 cm und fett wie die Sau! Gewässer: Elbe, Rute: Acolyte Distance, Köder: Maden/Caster.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Fisch, Stephan!
Petri Heil!

 Und natürlich auch ein Petri an @Minimax .

Viel Erfolg euch beiden und allen die sonst noch drußen sind. Ich muss heute wieder zu ner Familienfeier und kann nicht angeln.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg euch beiden und allen die sonst noch drußen sind. Ich muss heute wieder zu ner Familienfeier und kann nicht angeln.


Wieder Radler von Oettinger


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

#Rachensperre
Fehler weil eigentlich ein Raubfischutensil und daher falsch im Ükel oder weil generell möglichst nicht zu verwenden? 

Als absoluter Anfänger habe ich damals unglücklicherweise einmal einen kleineren Hecht mit einer solchen Rachensperre malträtiert. 
Aus Unkenntnis hatte ich das Teil sicherlich falsch angesetzt und somit den Hecht leider verletzt. Nach dem Zurücksetzen spaddelte der arme Fisch noch eine Weile an der Oberfläche herum und trieb den Fluss hinunter. Glücklicherweise kam schon bald irgendein größerer Vogel und hat sich den Hecht dann geholt. Seit diesem Ereignis habe und benutze ich eine solche Rachensperre nicht mehr.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Woooow @Wuemmehunter was ein genialer Fang 
Da könnte man ja fast schon Karpfen zu sagen so prächtig ist diese Brasse  
Ein dickes Petri Heil,richtig gut !!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wieder Radler von Oettinger



Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> #Rachensperre
> Fehler weil eigentlich ein Raubfischutensil und daher falsch im Ükel oder weil generell möglichst nicht zu verwenden?
> 
> Als absoluter Anfänger habe ich damals unglücklicherweise einmal einen kleineren Hecht mit einer solchen Rachensperre malträtiert.
> Aus Unkenntnis hatte ich das Teil sicherlich falsch angesetzt und somit den Hecht leider verletzt. Nach dem Zurücksetzen spaddelte der arme Fisch noch eine Weile an der Oberfläche herum und trieb den Fluss hinunter. Glücklicherweise kam schon bald irgendein größerer Vogel und hat sich den Hecht dann geholt. Seit diesem Ereignis habe und benutze ich eine solche Rachensperre nicht mehr.


#rachensperre ich hab die vom Schwiegervater zum Angelschein bekommen und kam bisher wegen Fang-Legastenie und magnetische Anziehungskraft auf Grundeln noch nieeee zum Einsatz  Aber ick schwöööör, ich werde mal nen Hecht fangen, wo dieses Malträtät als Zahnstocher verwendet werden könnte  betone, könnte


----------



## Hecht100+

Die Aalglöckchen sind aber auch nicht unbedingt Ükel-Konform, und als Doppelgebimmel es recht nicht. Und viel Erfolg für dein Hechtprogramm, ist jetzt doch eine geile Zeit dafür.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Aalglöckchen sind aber auch nicht unbedingt Ükel-Konform, und als Doppelgebimmel es recht nicht. Und viel Erfolg für dein Hechtprogramm, ist jetzt doch eine geile Zeit dafür.


Lieber @Hecht100+ , liebstes Raubfischchen , dir ist schon klar, dass dein Nickname auch nicht Ükelkonform ist ?  Und der Kram liegt nur so auf dem Tisch, weil ich gerade dabei bin ein wenig Sortierei zu betreiben, ein Kästchen fürs Kurz Ükeln, eins fürs Lang Ükeln und eins fürs Räuberische.....vorher war alles in einer großen sperrigen Kiste, ich will optimieren....mal wieder


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> #rachensperre ich hab die vom Schwiegervater zum Angelschein bekommen und kam bisher wegen Fang-Legastenie und magnetische Anziehungskraft auf Grundeln noch nieeee zum Einsatz  Aber ick schwöööör, ich werde mal nen Hecht fangen, wo dieses Malträtät als Zahnstocher verwendet werden könnte  betone, könnte



Ich glaube damals gehörten diese Rachensperren irgendwie dazu, weshalb ich sie als pflichtbewusster aber unwissender Anfänger wohl auch direkt eingesetzt habe.

Damals gab es bei uns spezielle Erlaubnisscheine für Kinder & Jugendliche, mit diesen durfte man ohne Fischereischein etc. zum Angeln. Neben einer Reihe von Einschränkungen durfte man mit diesem Schein unter anderem nicht Spinnfischen. Ich weiß noch, wie ich meinem damaligen Kumpel bloß zeigen wollte wie sich der kleine gelbe Twister im Wasser bewegt und zack schießt mir dieser kleine Hecht auf den Köder, quasi unter der Rutenspitze.

Damals war ich sicherlich überrascht & überfordert mit der Situation, deshalb habe ich dann wohl auch mehr oder weniger hirnlos die Rachensperre benutzt. Pflichtbewusst wie ich war habe ich den Fisch ja sogar wieder zurückgesetzt, denn das Spinnfischen war mir ja eigentlich nicht erlaubt. Groß war der Hecht nicht aber das damalige 50er Mindestmaß könnte er schon gehabt haben. Schon dämlich von mir aber auf jeden Fall ein bis heute prägendes Ereignis, mit gefangenen Fischen sollte man möglichst schonend umgehen.

Heute verwende ich eine extra Lange Zange zum Hakenlösen und zur Not holt man sich eben mal ein paar blutige Finger. Wobei es sicherlich auch Situationen gibt, in denen eine solche Rachensperre doch von Nutzen sein kann. Aber dann sollte der Angler schon wissen was er tut. Wurde bzw. wird die richtige Verwendung eigentlich bei den Lehrgängen zum Fischereischein gelehrt? Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern. Wobei das mit der Rachensperre natürlich nicht so in den Ükel passt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mich stört die Multi und diese Rute mit Rvolvergriff....


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Sturm ist erst, wenn die Schafe keine Locken mehr haben
> Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich Recht. Die eine anvisierte Stelle ist bei böigem Wind eher unangenehm. Na schauen wir einfach mal


Zu dem aktuellen Wetter fällt mir nur ein Spruch der noramerikanischen Senkfussindianer ein:

"When se wheather ist so greislig, dass du glaubst du störbst, then is Hörbst!"


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mich stört die Multi und diese Rute mit Rvolvergriff....


Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass alles neue erstmal irgendwo in ner Ecke landet und irgendwannmal ausprobiert wird ? Hauptsache haben


----------



## Hecht100+

Was heute auf Lehrgängen gezeigt wird, bei meinem Neffen war es letztes Jahr nur theoretisches dabei. Bei meiner Prüfung mußten wir am Wasser mit der Spinnrute angeln, Zielwerfen auf eine Zielscheibe und noch vieles andere. Das erwähnenswerteste ist aber, wir hatten uns mit drei Jugendlichen im Frühjahr zum nächsten Kursus angemeldet und durften danach auch ohne Schein am Teich angeln gehen, weil wir uns ja angemeldet hatten. Das wird es heutzutage bestimmt auch nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hauptsache haben



Ganz genau! Man muss alles mal gehabt haben, damit man später auch mitreden kann.
Braucht noch irgendwer einen Rapala Gripper, zum Landen von Tigerhaien oder als Geburtszange für Blauwale? Bei dem Ding hatte ich mich damals ganz gewaltig in der Größe vertan und beim Zoll sogar noch dafür löhnen dürfen. Vielleicht kann ich das Teil aber irgendwann noch einmal als witziges Gadget für eine Karnevalsverkleidung benutzen? Futuristisch schaut dieses Edelstahlmonster, mit seinen fiesen Greifern, schon aus. 

Nachtrag:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was heute auf Lehrgängen gezeigt wird, bei meinem Neffen war es letztes Jahr nur theoretisches dabei. Bei meiner Prüfung mußten wir am Wasser mit der Spinnrute angeln, Zielwerfen auf eine Zielscheibe und noch vieles andere. Das erwähnenswerteste ist aber, wir hatten uns mit drei Jugendlichen im Frühjahr zum nächsten Kursus angemeldet und durften danach auch ohne Schein am Teich angeln gehen, weil wir uns ja angemeldet hatten. Das wird es heutzutage bestimmt auch nicht mehr geben.



Während meines damaligen Lehrganges waren wir leider auch nicht am Wasser. Die Veranstaltungen fanden im Nebenraum einer Kneipe statt. Heute hat der örtliche Angelverein aber ein eigenes Gelände und ne ganz anständige Bude für die Jungangler, direkt angrenzend an einen kleinen Strom. Ich schätze dort wird den Kindern & Jugendlichen auch praktisch etwas am Wasser vorgeführt.

Diesen komischen Erlaubnisschein, den es damals bei uns gab, ich glaube so etwas würde es heute auch nicht mehr geben. Es ist schon so lange her, daher erinnere ich mich leider nur noch schwach daran. Auf jeden Fall durften wir alleine los und es musste keine Prüfung im Vorfeld angemeldet oder aber ein Fischereischeininhaber dabei gewesen sein. Gab es diese Scheine im Angelladen? Ich weiß es leider nicht mehr. Anfang oder Mitte der 90er war das, in Schleswig-Holstein. Vielleicht hatte jemand einen ähnlichen Schein als Jungangler?


----------



## Minimax

@Wuemmehunter Petri zum Megabrassen, prachtvoller Fisch!

Im Osten läufts ooch janz jut, na sachnwa ganz okeh.


----------



## Tikey0815

Solltest dir noch Rapalla Grappa holen, ein wenig damit benebelt sollte jeder gefangene Blauwal noch als Ükel durchgehen   
Ich finde es schön, dass der Stammtisch ein Auge fürs Detail hat, und Multis ja schon ernsthaft besprochen wurden


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Minimax 

Ein klasse Foto hast du da gemacht, das gäbe sicherlich auch ein prima Postermotiv ab.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Was für ein wundervoll komponiertes Foto, @Minimax! Lauter wundervolle Dinge darauf!!!
Dann ist die Eineeihung Deines Acolyten ja gelungen. Petri zum Johnnie.


----------



## Tikey0815

@Minimax Petri zum imho Traumfisch   Hast du freie Leine genutzt? Hab da heute was drüber gelesen...


----------



## Tobias85

Von wegen Neutacklefluch und so...Petri, lieber Minimax!  Und natürlich auch dir, @Wuemmehunter, zu dem bildschönen Riesenbrassen!



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das erwähnenswerteste ist aber, wir hatten uns mit drei Jugendlichen im Frühjahr zum nächsten Kursus angemeldet und durften danach auch ohne Schein am Teich angeln gehen, weil wir uns ja angemeldet hatten. Das wird es heutzutage bestimmt auch nicht mehr geben.


Bei uns im Verein ist das immer noch möglich. Allerdings in Begleitung, damit der waidgerechte Umgang sichergestellt ist.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein ist das immer noch möglich. Allerdings in Begleitung, damit der waidgerechte Umgang sichergestellt ist.



Hmm? Es kann gut sein, dass das damals bei uns auch schon so gedacht war, nur hat es hinterher keiner mehr kontrolliert.
Der Vater eines Kumpels war Angler und auch im Angelverein, dieser Kumpel hatte diesen Erlaubnisschein zuerst. Ein weiterer Kumpel und ich haben uns dann ebenfalls diesen Erlaubnisschein besorgt. Später waren wir mit dem Vater des einen Kumpels dann ein paar mal gemeinsam zum Angeln.

Ansonsten zogen wir aber weitestgehend alleine los, das war damals scheinbar kein Problem. Mit dem Fahrrad sind wir überall hin gefahren. Ich kenne sogar noch unsere Lieblingsstelle, ein paar Dörfer weiter. Vor ein paar Jahren war ich im Winter noch einmal zum Gucken da. In meiner damaligen Erinnerung war es irgendwie größer und breiter dort. Wir waren im Sommer und im Frühjahr dort zum Angeln, da schaut es natürlich auch noch etwas anders aus. Leider hat mein damaliges Smartphone nur sehr bescheidene Bilder gemacht.











Diese "Betonbrücke" quert die Au mitten im Nirgendwo. Im Gegensatz zu einer anderen solchen Betonbrücke, befindet sich dort aber kein Radweg und auch keine Treppenstufen oder Geländer. Um zur Brücke zu gelangen mussten wir über Kuhkoppeln latschen, was manchmal ziemlich aufregend war. Viele schöne Stunden haben wir dort auf der Brücke gesessen und unsere Posen die Au heruntertreiben lassen. Gefangen haben wir vor allem Barsche und Rotaugen aber auch ein paar Brassen. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie mein einer Kumpel wegen eines mittleren Brassens so aufgeregt war, dass er vor lauter Aufregung seine Rute versehentlich kaputt gemacht hat. Wie gesagt gab es an der Brücke keine Stufen und man musste auf sie raufklettern und hinterher auch wieder etwas runterspringen. Mit dem Brassen in der Luft baumelnd ist der Kumpel dann von der Brücke gehopst und hat dabei die Rutenspitze in den Boden gesteckt.
Knacks! 

Der eine Kumpel, der quasi bereits durch seinen Vater anglerisch "vorbelastet" war, ist bei der folgenden gemeinsamen Fischereischeinprüfung übrigens im ersten Anlauf durchgefallen. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht hatte er weniger gelernt, weil er dachte er weiß schon alles?


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist ein schöner Platz, dort könnte ich mich auch den ganzen Tag Hinsetzen und Würmer treiben lassen  Meine ersten Angelerfahrungen allein hab ich auch an einer kleinen Brücke gemacht, wo ein Feldweg den Wiesenbach kreuzte. Da gab es auch einen Einlauf und dadurch einen kleinen Gumpen, Hasel und Döbel standen da eigentlich fast immer und man konnte sie auf Sicht beangeln.  Mit dem Mini-Kescher konnte man unter den Steinen sogar Bachschmerlen und einmal auch einen Flusskrebs fangen. Das war aber alles noch lange vor meinem Angelschein.


----------



## Mescalero

Mir gefallen die Bilder, sie haben eine mysthisch-lomografische Atmosphäre. 

Petri Heil @Wuemmehunter zum Brassen. Der Fisch hat bestimmt ein bisschen Wallerblut in seinen Adern fließen.
Und @Minimax , Petri zum Bilderbuchdöbel!


----------



## Tricast

So, wir sind zurück von der Rutenkontrolle und wir sollen dem Ükel schöne Grüße von den Urlaubern überbringen. Jedenfalls war ich ganz neidisch auf die Hardy Swingtip und die ABU Swingspitz. Zwei Träumchen von Ruten, einfach nur schön, unbeschreiblich. Und es hat Laune gemacht mit den beiden mal zu plaudern und es ist immer wieder interessant jemanden aus dem Ükel persönlich kennen zu lernen. Danke an skyduck und Frau für den schönen Nachmittag in Eurem Urlaubsdomizil.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und Jungs, ist das ein Brassen? knapp 60 cm und fett wie die Sau! Gewässer: Elbe, Rute: Acolyte Distance, Köder: Maden/Caster.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356621


Dickes Petri
Scheint ja gutes Wetter auf deiner Seite zu sein..
Hier regnet es wie Sau,dabei sah es am Morgen noch gut aus....


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und Jungs, ist das ein Brassen? knapp 60 cm und fett wie die Sau! Gewässer: Elbe, Rute: Acolyte Distance, Köder: Maden/Caster.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356621


PETRI Stephan, wat ein Trumm!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, ein wunderbarer Tag an der Elbe ist vorüber und wir sind wieder Zuhause. Heute waren wir wieder an den Buhnenfeldern von Walmsburg, an der man meist nur ein paar Zanderangler trifft. Ich kenne die Strecke mittlerweile ganz gut, konnte dort in den letzten Jahren vor allem gute Güstern fangen. Die haben sich heute gar nicht blicken lassen. Neben dem für mich größten Brassen dieses Jahres, ließen sich noch drei weitere, aber deutlich kleinere Artgenossen sowie einige Grundeln an den Haken locken. Insgesamt keine besonders hohe Bissfrequenz, aber mit der ist unter den aktuell schwierigen Bedingungen auch nicht zu rechnen. Schwierig ist vor allem der niedrige Wasserstand. In den meisten Buhnenfeldern ist das Wasser maximal einen halben Meter tief. Ich bin extra bis fast zum Ende der Buhnenfelder marschiert, weil dort die Fahrrinne dicht ans Ufer heranreicht. Aber auch dort dürften es maximal 1,50 Meter gewesen sein, was auch erklärt, dass aktuell nicht einmal die Ausflugsdampfer fahren. Köder waren heute Dendros, Maden, Master und natürlich die an der Elbe obligatorischen roten Gummimaden. Am Start hatte ich neben der Heavy Feeder auch die Acolyte Distance, die ich angesichts der doch recht strammen Strömung mit einer 4er Spitze gefischt habe. Neben einigen Fischen gab es auch wieder jede Menge Natur. Ich konnte zwei Seeadler beobachten, der Biber hat in dem Bereich auch viele Bissspuren an den Weiden hinterlassen und das Laub verfärbt sich ebenfalls bereits. Gegrillt haben wir heute übrigens nicht. In Bleckende gibt es einen Griechen, bei dem wir schon mehrfach gegessen haben und immer zufrieden waren.
Am 3. Oktober sind wir seit einigen Jahren immer in den Elbtalauen. Es gibt in Neu Darchau einen Flohmarkt, auf dem meine Frau die Zeit verbringt.


----------



## Tobias85

Schöner Bericht und noch tollere Fotos


----------



## Minimax

Morgen Jungs,

vielen Dank für Eure Petris und Euer Lob fürs Foto- unverdient wie ich sagen muss, es war tatsächlich ein glücklicher Schnappschuss. Obwohl es gestern noch viele weitere Fische gab, war dieser, der mit Sicherheit noch unter 40 war, der Fisch des Tages, aller anderen waren sogar noch kleiner. Ein unverhoffter Plötz war eine schöne Überraschung.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich sagte ja bereits, das an diesem Abschnitt die Fischgrösse leider drastisch gesunken ist. Ein schöner Tag wars trotzdem.





@Tikey0815 Die Montage war ne einfache durchgebundene Grundmontage mit 10er Bomb auf freiem Wirbel, 30-40cm vorm Haken mit 2 Gummistoppern gehalten. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich wünsch allen die ans Wasser kommen viel Spass und Erfolg, und allen anderen einen schönen Sonntag,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rutilus69

Ein dickes Petri an alle!!

Mein Ausflug gestern war leider nicht so super erfolgreich. Die eigentlich angepeilte Stelle wäre wegen einer Baustelle nur mit einem riesen Umweg erreichbar gewesen. Also Plan B. Dort war aber statt schöner Strömung eher Stillwasser. Irgendwie ist hier überall viel zu wenig Wasser im den Flüssen und Seen....
Die Fische waren entsprechend zickig, aber ein paar könnte ich dann doch noch persönlich zum Feiertag gratulieren     Alles keine Riesen, aber besser als nichts.


Dann würden die Windböen etwas eklig und ich habe mich an eine etwas geschützte Stelle an den Kanal zurückgezogen.
Dort gab es außer Libellenporno nichts. Nicht einen Zupfer. Aber schön war es trotzdem


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal ein Dickes Petri an Alle  Fänger des Gestrigen Tages..
Sind ja wieder schöne Berichte dabei.


----------



## phirania

Und @Professor Tinca 
Alles gute zum Schlüpftag.....


----------



## Captain_H00k

Von mir auch ein herzliches Happy Birthday an @Professor Tinca


----------



## geomas

Ohh ja, alles erdenklioch Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Professore! 
In erster Linie natürlich Gesundheit für Dich und die Familie.


----------



## skyduck

@Professor Tinca herzlichen Glückwunsch, Gesundheit, Glück und schöne Fische. Kurz Update aus dem Urlaub. Heute ist es sehr stürmisch, einziger Vorteil, ich habe zwischendurch kurz mal Internet. Unterkunft sehr schön direkt mit Veranda im Wasser. Erfolg bisher durchwachsen. Es gab einen 60er Schuppi auf der Browning Wand und ein 40er Barsch auf der Hardy. Ansonsten nur aktive Wollhandkrabben  Tricast Heinz und Frau Hübner haben uns überrascht, was sehr nett war. Ein detaillierter Bericht folgt wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind . Petri an alle und verzeiht wenn ich nicht auf die ganzen tollen Fänge und Berichte eingehen. Das Laden einer neuen AB Seite dauert hier bis zu 10 Minuten und ein like um die 2. Ich weiß nicht mal ob ich dies hier hochgeladen bekomme. Bilder gehen leider gar nicht weder up noch down. VG an alle


----------



## Tikey0815

Hey @Professor Tinca , dann kannst dir ja das Getränk aussuchen, hast uns gestern also genatzt, kleiner Schuft Du, alles gute nochmal


----------



## Andal

@Professor Tinca Alles Gute!


----------



## rutilus69

Alles gute zum Burzeltach @Professor Tinca !!


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> ein 40er Barsch auf der Hardy



Der muß an dieser Rute schon Spaß gemacht haben - das freut mich ganz besonders für dich...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mr alles Gute zum Wiegenfest, lieber Andi. Möge uns Deine Expertise vor allem in Sachen Friedfisch hier in diesem wunderbaren Thread noch lange erhalten bleiben. Und ganz persönlich wünsche ich Dir natürlich noch viele schöne Döbel und Schleien, @Professor Tinca.


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> Unterkunft sehr schön direkt mit Veranda im Wasser.


Klingt gut. Wo gibt's das?


----------



## Minimax

Puh, nachdem ich den Nachmittag an zwei neuen Stellen erfolgreich Französichkurse absolviert hat, kam dieser kleine Bursche an meiner Sicherheitsstelle auf den ersten Wurf ohne Vorfüttern. Glück gehabt!
Ich schicke ihn unserem lieben @Prof Tinca als bescheidenen Geburtstagsgruss, damit er auch mal einen _kleinen _Johnnie sieht  




Nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag lieber Prof,
Dein
Mini


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Puh, nachdem ich den Nachmittag an zwei neuen Stellen erfolgreich Französichkurse absolviert hat, kam dieser kleine Bursche an meiner Sicherheitsstelle auf den ersten Wurf ohne Vorfüttern. Glück gehabt!
> Ich schicke ihn unserem lieben @Prof Tinca als bescheidenen Geburtstagsgruss, damit er auch mal einen _kleinen _Johnnie sieht
> Anhang anzeigen 356715
> 
> Nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag lieber Prof,
> Dein
> Mini


Wieder mal ein makelloser Fisch ohne Macken und Schuppenschäden. Das spricht sehr für das Gewässer.


----------



## rutilus69

Und was macht man, wenn man sich eine Erkältung eingefangen hat?
Genau. Zu Hause bleiben, heißen Tee trinken und in einem Buch schmökern


----------



## Tikey0815

G


rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und was macht man, wenn man sich eine Erkältung eingefangen hat?
> Genau. Zu Hause bleiben, heißen Tee trinken und in einem Buch schmökern
> Anhang anzeigen 356716


Gute Besserung


----------



## Minimax

Jungs jungs es ist schon wieder passiert, an der gleichen Stelle! Diesmal hats die hakenwickleng zersprackt, abe r ich hab den Fisch gesehen- vielleicht sogar der gleiche wie letzten Sonntag? Ich ärgere mich schwarz!


----------



## Mikesch

Kleiner Aitel in glasklarem Wasser.
Für Alle, die nicht ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke für eure Glückwünsche!
Gestern war Jugendweihe und heute Geburtstag..........

Ein Petri Heil allen Fängern und @Minimax - anscheinend ist der Fisch ja standorttreu. Das klappt dann bestimmt beim nächste Mal wieder.
Und denk dran nicht immer mit zu feinem Zeug auf Großfische zu angeln.


----------



## Jason

@Minimax Ich wünsche dir ein Petri. Ein toller Fisch, den du an deiner Sicherheitsstelle gefangen hast.

@rutilus69 Na dann mal gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim lesen.

Ich war heute auch an den Teichen und hab mir einen blutigen Finger geholt. Meister Esox war schuld. Oder besser gesagt, ich war nicht achtsam. Im Raubfischstammtisch hab ich was darüber geschrieben. Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

mikesch schrieb:


> Kleiner Aitel in glasklarem Wasser.
> Für Alle, die nicht ans Wasser kommen.


Ganz tolles Foto, danke dafür!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

mikesch schrieb:


> Kleiner Aitel in glasklarem Wasser.



Aitel Sonnenschein


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Minimax - anscheinend ist der Fisch ja standorttreu. Das klappt dann bestimmt beim nächste Mal wieder.
> Und denk dran nicht immer mit zu feinem Zeug auf Großfische zu angeln.



Es würde schonmal viel helfen, wenn ich nicht mit schadhaften bzw. schlampig geknüpperten Montagen antanze. Spass beiseite Du hast natürlich absolut recht:

Ich werde die Stelle in Zukunft mit meiner leichten Ausrüstung meiden, und bei nächster Gelegenheit mit einer  in allen Elementen deutlich stärkeren Kombination unter Beibehaltung von Köder, Methode und Tageszeit erneut mein Glück versuchen. Gleich morgen gibts erstmal ne feste Schnur für eine Emcast Ersatzrolle. Welcher Haken wäre in DImensionierung und v.A: Weite des Hakenbogens mit nem Gamakatsu LS 2210 in Größe 6 vergleichbar, aber dickdrähtiger- gerne auch mit Öhr?


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gestern war Jugendweihe und heute Geburtstag..........




Was so jung bist Du noch .

Wir haben zur Zeit ein Angelcamp mit Kinder aus unserem Kreisverband. Es gab riesige Brackwasser Plötzen bis 36 cm.
Es macht den Kindern riesigen Spaß. Topköder sind Tauwürmer gewesen, mal sehen morgen kommen Mais und Fleischmaden zum Einsatz.


----------



## Minimax

Apropos Stepped-Up Tackle: Dieses ...Ding fand ich heute am Ufer:





Was stimmt eigentlich nicht mit den Spinboys?
"Yo, Dawg, i put some Baits on your Bait so you can jig  while you're jiggin' " Pimp my Bait!


----------



## Forelle74

Minimax schrieb:


> Apropos Stepped-Up Tackle: Dieses ...Ding fand ich heute am Ufer:
> Anhang anzeigen 356744
> 
> 
> Was stimmt eigentlich nicht mit den Spinboys?
> "Yo, Dawg, i put some Baits on your Bait so you can jig  while you're jiggin' " Pimp my Bait!


Ich hab sowas noch nie gesehen .
Was soll man denn damit fangen


----------



## Minimax

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab sowas noch nie gesehen .
> Was soll man denn damit fangen



Spinnangler


----------



## geomas

Erstmal Petri zu den Fängen allerorten!

@Minimax - der Owner C5 wurde ja mehrfach als superstabil genannt. Die Größe 6  entspricht in etwa jener des 6er LS-2210.
Der 6er Strong Carp (starker Öhrhaken von Gamakatsu - Serie A1 Feeder Team Feeder) ist größenmäßig dem 2210 ähnlich.
Die Owner C5 sind von der Größe (4, 6, 8) sehr dicht zusammen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri zu den Fängen allerorten!
> 
> @Minimax - der Owner C5 wurde ja mehrfach als superstabil genannt. Die Größe 6  entspricht in etwa jender das 6er LS-2210.
> Der 6er Strong Carp (starker Öhrhaken von Gamakatsu - Serie A1 Feeder Team Feeder) ist größenmäßig dem 2210 ähnlich.
> Die Owner C5 sind von der Größe (4, 6, 8) sehr dicht zusammen.


ou super Danke, das sit die richtige Richtung. Ich sehe auch den Serie A1 Feeder Team Feeder Fine Carp: der ist noch dichter am LS aber trotzdem noch etwas kräftiger, das könnte schon reichen. Da muss mal eine testserie bestellt werden. die ich dann auch im Hakenthread abbilden werde


----------



## geomas

^ stimmt, den „Fine Carp” hatte ich vergessen. Der Pellet Carp auch aus dieser Serie könnte auch passen. Der ist von der Form her dichter an dem 157er Hayadingens.



Nach sehr anstrengenden einzweidrittel Arbeitstagen am Wochenende war ich heute Abend kurz am Fluß nebenan.
Der Pegel war deutlich unter normal, zwischen den Steinen schwappte im Sog vorbeifahrender Boote (davon gab es heute nicht viele) eine ziemlich sedimentreiche Suppe. Hmmm.

Am ersten Swim tat sich nichts, bin nach ner halben Stunde 50m weiter. Da sah es besser aus. Auf Dosenmais und auch auf Breadpunch gab es 4 Plötz, einer von ihnen den 30cm etwas näher als den 20 und in seiner Makellosigkeit ein sehr schöner Fisch. Es war kühler als erwartet und ich habe nicht ganz bis zur Dämmerung durchgehalten.
Immerhin konnte mein Kescher noch zur Rettung eines schwimmengegangenen Volleyballs beitragen.

Positiv erwähnen darf ich noch ein äußerst kompaktes Punch-Set von Guru (vier Punches von 6-12mm) mit einem kleinen Gummi-Dings. Die Stanzen sind sehr scharf und kompakter als alle anderen Punches, die ich kenne. Und der vermißte Ultra-Taktstock ist auf dem Weg - heute am Sonntag (!) wurde ich sehr freundlich vom Händler kontaktiert und mit der Tracking-Nummer befriedigt. Ob das Rütlein mit in den Urlaub kommt weiß  ich noch nicht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Es würde schonmal viel helfen, wenn ich nicht mit schadhaften bzw. schlampig geknüpperten Montagen antanze. Spass beiseite Du hast natürlich absolut recht:
> 
> Ich werde die Stelle in Zukunft mit meiner leichten Ausrüstung meiden, und bei nächster Gelegenheit mit einer  in allen Elementen deutlich stärkeren Kombination unter Beibehaltung von Köder, Methode und Tageszeit erneut mein Glück versuchen. Gleich morgen gibts erstmal ne feste Schnur für eine Emcast Ersatzrolle. Welcher Haken wäre in DImensionierung und v.A: Weite des Hakenbogens mit nem Gamakatsu LS 2210 in Größe 6 vergleichbar, aber dickdrähtiger- gerne auch mit Öhr?


Probiere es mit einem kleineren "Verena" von Mika.


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab sowas noch nie gesehen .
> Was soll man denn damit fangen


Sog. Creature Baits... gibt immer welche, die dran glauben, was auf große Schwarzbarsche bei den Amis geht, das mögen auch unsere Hechte.


----------



## Tobias85

Oh, wieder so viele Fänge - ich schmeiße einfach mal einen Haufen Petris an alle in die Runde!

Und @Professor Tinca an dieser Stelle auch nochmal alles Gute und eine gute Besserung an @rutilus69!

@Finke20: Super, dass ihr im Jugendcamp so erfolgreich wart, wünsche euch für die nächsten Tage ebenso viel Erfolg. 


Ich hatte heut einen ganz komischen Angeltag. Ich wollte erst zum See und mit LB die Rotaugen suchen, aber da war es mir viel zu voll, also weiter an den großen Bach. Bin zuerst in den ominösen Knochenwald gelaufen und wollte kurz schauen, ob dort Fische am Platz sind. Erster Wurf mit Maiskorn am Haken brachte auch gleich einen Biss, der Fisch hat die feine Picker fast bis ins Handteil gebogen. Vom Gefühl her tippe ich auf einen Döbel, der ist aber nach ein paar Sekunden ausgestiegen. Danach Biss an dieser Stelle nichts mehr, also weiter zum nächsten Loch. Hier ähnlich, nur was der Fisch etwas kleiner und ist noch schneller ausgestiegen. Kann man nix machen, also sportlich nehmen und gelassen bleiben. Immerhin: Diese beiden Stellen waren bisher bei allen Versuchen produktiv, das stimmt mich schonmal sehr positiv für künftige Ausflüge.

Bin dann wieder raus aus dem Wald an den großen Standard-Gumpen, dort gabs ein paar unbedeutende Zuppler. Dann hatte sich die Montage beim Einholen nur 50cm vorm Ufer im Flachwasser im Kraut verfangen. Um die dünne Picker nicht zu überlasten hab ich sie direkt auf den Hänger ausgerichtet, die ganze Rute vorsichtig nach hinten gezogen und das Krautbüschel so mit gleichmäßigem Zug lösen können. Plötzlich ein Schwall im Wasser, ein Zerren an der Rute, ein großer Fisch am Haken. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie der auf den festsitzenden Köder beißen konnte, denn es war definitiv der Haken und nicht das Blei, welcher widerspenstig im Kraut festhing. Was da an meiner Rute hing weiß ich leider nicht, denn auch dieser Fisch war nach zwei Sekunden wieder ab.   Keine Ahnung, was da heute los war und wieso ich alle Fische verloren hab. Die Knoten haben gehalten, die Haken sind nicht aufgebogen, die Bremse lief bei beiden größeren Fischen an und die Picker ist ja auch nochmal recht weich und federt ab. Dieser Angeltag lässt mich ratlos zurück.

Immerhin: Ich traf noch einen anderen Angler und der erzählte mir frei heraus, dass dort auch tatsächlich große Döbel drin sitzen. Meine Frage, ob 'groß' so 40-50cm bedeutet wurde bejaht. Ich hab die Hoffnung auf solche Kaliber in dem Bach ja eigentlich schon aufgegeben und mich auf Mittdreißiger eingestellt, aber jetzt blicke ich wieder hoffnungsvoll auf die Wintermonate.


----------



## Andal

Na da könntest di dir ja die beiden Stellen mit Tulip, oder Geflügelleber konditionieren und dann gezielt angreifen. Schönes Vorhaben für die kalte Jahreszeit.


----------



## geomas

Ein super spannender Bericht, danke dafür, lieber @Tobias85 !

Was für einen Haken hast Du benutzt? 
Seltsamerweise laufen manche Montagen heute bombig, am nächsten Tag hat man damit nur Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger und andersrum. 
Die Fische und/oder Flußgötter wollen uns Petrijünger so richtig fordern... Hiob mit Haken sozusagen.


----------



## Andal

Heute bin ich der Meinung, früher mit zu kleinen Haken gefischt zu haben. Die mögen wohl die Stückraten erhöhen, aber bei den Dickies sind sie kein Vorteil. An größeren Ködern mit größeren Haken mögen die Kleinen wohl herumrupfen... bis sich ein nennenswerter Fisch dazu hinreissen lässt. Frei nach dem Motto, "Euch zeige ich mal, wie man damit klarkommt!"


----------



## geomas

Heute so, morgen so...

Hatte ja vor ein paar Wochen wieder mit Kreishaken und Feeder-Circles geangelt und die funktionieren perfekt am Montag und gar nicht am Dienstag. Irre.


----------



## Tobias85

Auf Leber muss ich sie eigentlich gar nicht konditionieren, Bisse hatte ich da eigentlich immer, aber da ne schlechte Bissausbeute und gelandet immer nur die Mittdreißiger. Werde diesen Winter mal probieren, die Leber ans Haar zu bekommen (Damenstrumpf oder so) oder die Hakengröße von 4 nochmal hochzuschrauben, um mehr Fische zu Haken. Aber von Tulip konnte ich sie bisher nicht überzeugen, da wird ne kleine gezielte Kampagne wohl Sinn machen.



geomas schrieb:


> Was für einen Haken hast Du benutzt?



Es war ein Gamakatsu Competition G1-105 in Größe 12. Die sind recht scharf und eher dünndrähtig, darum gehe ich davon aus, dass sie eigentlich gefasst haben müssten. Mein Mittdreißiger Döbel vor einigen Wochen war auch absolut kein Problem damit.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Heute so, morgen so...
> 
> Hatte ja vor ein paar Wochen wieder mit Kreishaken und Feeder-Circles geangelt und die funktionieren perfekt am Montag und gar nicht am Dienstag. Irre.


Deswegen gibt es auch so eine reiche Auswahl - zum probieren!


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs jungs es ist schon wieder passiert, an der gleichen Stelle! Diesmal hats die hakenwickleng zersprackt, abe r ich hab den Fisch gesehen- vielleicht sogar der gleiche wie letzten Sonntag? Ich ärgere mich schwarz!


War der Haken selbst gebunden oder ein Fertigvorfach? Letzteren traue ich nicht so unbedingt und wenn man mal die Lösezange eingesetzt hatte, beschädigt man manchmal unbemerkt die Knotenwicklung, das gilt aber für beide Varianten, also selbst gebunden und Fertigvorfach...


Minimax schrieb:


> Es würde schonmal viel helfen, wenn ich nicht mit schadhaften bzw. schlampig geknüpperten Montagen antanze. Spass beiseite Du hast natürlich absolut recht:
> 
> Ich werde die Stelle in Zukunft mit meiner leichten Ausrüstung meiden, und bei nächster Gelegenheit mit einer  in allen Elementen deutlich stärkeren Kombination unter Beibehaltung von Köder, Methode und Tageszeit erneut mein Glück versuchen. Gleich morgen gibts erstmal ne feste Schnur für eine Emcast Ersatzrolle. Welcher Haken wäre in DImensionierung und v.A: Weite des Hakenbogens mit nem Gamakatsu LS 2210 in Größe 6 vergleichbar, aber dickdrähtiger- gerne auch mit Öhr?


Hier noch eine kleine Auswahl von Karpfenhaken (VMC  und Cormoran pro carp T4) VMC sind alle geschränkt, Cormoran nicht.
Auffällig ist der krasse Größenunterschied der beiden 6er von VMC.


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Ich kenne deine LS 2210 nicht und kann die Größen eh nicht so einschätzen, aber ich hab mal ein paar Haken in den Vergleichsbilderthread gestellt, darunter zwei Owner Karpfenhaken in Gr. 4+6. So kannst du sie selbst mit deinen Gamakatsu vergleichen.


----------



## TobBok

So meine lieben Leute...ich hab mal wieder von einem abenteuerlichen Wochenende zu berichten...
Wie immer inklusive Zielfisch-Angeln, was gar nicht aufgeht....

Erstmal vorab - ich war eine Woche im Urlaub, Angeln in Dänemark an den Harte-Dons-Seen
Neben beeindruckenden Hechten und schönen Barschen habe ich auch einige massive Karpfen, Brassen, Güster etc sehen können.
Es gibt im Raum Kolding, vorausgesetzt man hat eine dänische Angellizenz, 4 Catch-und-Release Seen, die man gratis beangeln darf, sofern man sich eine Lizenz online geholt hat oder im lokalen Angelladen.
Wenn ich dort das nächste Mal bin, werde ich gezielter auf Friedfisch - war jetzt dort eher auf Raubfisch. Das nächste Mal nehm ich mehr Allround-Gear mit.
Und die Region ist unglaublich malerisch. Einfach schön & die Leute sind im Gegensatz zu vielen Stellen in Deutschland Anglern gegenüber eher positiv aufgeschlossen....

Zurück zum Wochenende

Tag 1 - Samstag - Brassen am MLK? Nix....aber eine Überraschung
Am Samstag packte mich die Lust eine Stelle am Mittellandkanal bei Wunstorf zum ersten Mal zu beangeln. Mir ist von Aal-Anglern bekannt, dass diese Stelle gut für eben jene Schlangen ist und das sie dort auch immer schöne Karpfen und Brassen als Beifang fangen.
Also schmiss ich 3 Posen- und Matchruten in den Kofferraum, Posen und bissl Nuppsie Kram hinterher und ab gings.
An der Stelle angekommen...erstmal Aufräumarbeiten. Es war ersichtlich, dass dort Leute auf Aal angelten....aber ihre Angelausrüstung unterhalb des Grundbleis meterweise vergessen hatten.
Ich machte 3 Montagen fertig, nachdem ich etwas angefüttert hatte...dann setzte ich die erste und schwerste Pose (9 Gramm Tragkraft insgesamt) mit einem 6er Wurmhaken und einem Dendrobena ins Wasser.....die Pose war über Grund ausgelotet, weg von den glitschigen Schlangen.
Grade hatte sich die Pose aufgestellt und schon war sie in einem Gewaltbiss plötzlich weg. Erster Gedanke: "Wow, das geht schnell hier mit den Karpfen...."
Anschlag gesetzt....das fühlte sich nicht wie ein Karpfen an, leichte Kopfschläge, also auf jeden Fall kein Aal...ein guter Brassen?
Aber nix Brassen....zum Vorschein kam der größte Zander dieses Jahres.....ich spinnfische an dem Kanal jetzt seit 4 Monaten, fange haufenweise schöne Barsche.
Zander? Fehlanzeige...
Und jetzt beißt auf einen mickrigen 4 cm Dendrobena ein 43 cm Zander.
Ich mein ein schönes Tier, aber nicht der Zielfisch. Und ironischerweise blieb der einzige Fisch des Tages beim Friedfisch-Angeln ein untermaßiger Raubfisch im Wurm-Fieber.





Ich sag ja...Zielfisch Angeln und Tobias .... das passt nicht.

Tag 2 - Sonntag - Feedern an der Aller unterhalb eines Wehrs...

Am Sonntag wollte ich es mir etwas einfacher machen, Feedern an der Aller....WEIL Rotaugen gehen immer!
Also eine leichte Feeder-Rute, 20 Gramm Futterkorb, Grundfutter, ab in den Koffer-Raum und los ging die Reise Richtung eines der vielen Wehre im Raum Celle.
Wir suchten uns das Wehr, dessen Klappen geschlossen waren - hieß es war bis auf den Abfluss an der Fischtreppe und an der Kanu-Rutsche quasi Angeln im Stillwasser, maximal in einer kleinen Kehrströmung. Mit der Polbrille von oben hatten wir in dem Stillwasser-Bereich MASSEN an Ukelei, Rotaugen und Döbeln ausmachen können....so voll war die Stelle. Brassen und Karpfen sahen wir nicht.
Also Montage an die Rute gehangen, Futter fertig gemacht, 3/4 Dose Mais untergehoben, Mais als Hakenköder.
Resultat des Tages, 2 Döbel (25+15 cm) sowie 4 Rotaugen (25+23 cm+2 mal nicht gemessen, denn die waren so klein (unter 10 cm), dass wir sie als KöFi für Hecht mitgenommen haben).




25 cm Rotauge




23 cm Rotauge




25 cm Döbel

Als das Futter dann leer war und der Mais auch verangelt, legte ich die Feeder-Rute beiseite, griff mir eine meiner Forellen-Ruten und hing dort einen 2+2g Waggler ein, machte einen Wurmhaken plus Tauwurm dran. Vllt geht da ja noch was?
Innerhalb von 5 Minuten waren 2 Barsche eingeschlagen....das hat dann auch gereicht. (21 cm + x cm).
Mehr Würmer wollte ich den Percas dann doch nicht zum Frass vorwerfen....
Und der Angeltag war zu Ende. Entspannt und erfolgreich.





21er Flussbarsch


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Stachelbrassen und den restlichen fängen, @TobBok


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zum Stachelbrassen und den restlichen fängen, @TobBok


Dank! 

War ein tolles Wochenende!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, @TobBok - die Fische sehen farblich wunderschön aus! Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## geomas

So, hier tickt die Uhr. 
Noch nen Happen essen, dann das restliche Geraffel im Kleinwagen verstauen, tanken und minimal Lebensmittel bunkern. Und beim lokalen Angeladen werde ich kurz reinschauen. Mal sehen, ob der eine von den LT-Rollen zu einem akzeptablen Kurs anbietet. Denn vorhin kam in einem superstabilen Papprohr die 9ft Ultra. Habe sie noch nicht groß in Augenschein genommen, aber sie macht einen guten ersten Eindruck.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, @TobBok - die Fische sehen farblich wunderschön aus! Danke für den Bericht!


Ohja! Grade der Döbel hat fast Farbe wie ausm Lehrbuch.
Die gute Kamera des Smartphones trägt aber auch zur Qualität bei - die ist schon atemberaubend.
Und das obwohl diese Bilder sogar noch einmal komprimiert wurden....
Das ist der Angelspot den der gute @Tikey0815 verpasst hat.
Da sind öfter auch mal Karpfen und Brassen am Start, wenn das Wehr dicht ist....aber die waren gestern nicht da.


----------



## Thomas.

Erstmal ein Petri an allen Fängern des Monats September.
Da ich sehr gerne Eurer Angeltagesberichte lese, und ich leider nicht das Händchen fürs schreiben habe,  versuche ich mal einen kurzen unspektakuläreren Monatsbericht für September/Oktober (7.9-02.10) aber auch nur weil es für mich der ereignisreichste seit 1993 ist.
Da ich kein Buch über meine Angeltage führe und nur an Hand der wenigen Bilder die ich mache das genaue Datum benennen kann lasse ich die anderen Tage wo ich keine Fotos von habe mal beiseite (es waren aber viele Kurzansitze) und berichte nur von 3 Tagen.

Ich fange mal von hinten an (02.10), wie ich ja schon mal hier berichtet habe, habe ich am 17/06 meinen aller ersten Döbel nach etlichen Tagen (stunden) Ansitz gefangen der auch dann noch die ü50 geknackt hat , darauf hin hat sich erst mal mein Hauptaugenmerk auf den Dickkopf gerichtet.
Ich habe in der Zeit(viel) sehr viel ausprobiert und auch viele gefangen(30-45cm), eigenartigerweise pro Spot nie mehr als 3-4, und wenn sich in den ersten 10 min nichts tut kann ich einpacken oder es wo anders versuchen.
Der Fluss und die Stelle dort ist ein wahres Döbel Paradies (siehe Avatar)



Kurz zum Gerät, als sehr gut und auf Anhieb bewährt hat sich bei mir die Kogha Hawk (u20 €) eigentlich eine UL Spin  (wg 2-12gr und 90gr Eigengewicht) in 210cm (beschränkter Platz) und wegen ihrer weißer weichen Spitze eignet sie sich gut zum werfen leichter Köder und als Winkelpicker.
Die Rolle eine 2000er Cormoran mit Kampfbremse ( u20€)  und 0,18er Schnur. Beides zusammen nicht schön aber machen für ein Combo das keine 40€ kostet sehr viel Spaß.



Wie schon geschrieben habe ich sehr viel ausprobiert auch an Köder, Käse, Teich, Bread Punch usw. Salami u.Tulip tut hier überhaupt nicht.
durch Zufall und aus Langeweile habe ich dann den Döbelkiller   gefunden, Schwimmendes  Hundefutter, wenn keine Strömung vorhanden war Schwimmend (bei Strömung klappt es nicht) bei Strömung schwebend ca. 40cm über Grund (Wassertiefe 80-100cm).




So nun endlich ganz kurz und knapp zum besagten 02.10.2020
Köder Hundefutter
nach ca.3min Nr.1 nach weiteren 15min Nr.2 und Nr.3 kam dann auch in den gesamt 45min. Und alle 3 ü 60cm 63,65 und 69cm(nicht in der Reihenfolge) 




es sind noch größere dort, wenn ich mal die 70 geknackt habe hör ich mit dem Döbeln auf.



Weiter geht’s zum 08.09 und wider ganz kurz, vom einbringen des Köders (siehe 07.09) bis zur Landung 1,5 Stunden
65cm etwas über 6,5kg
und viel kleine mit Picker, nach 2,5Stunden gesamt habe ich eingepackt.




Der 07.09.2020 mein bisheriger unerwarteter TOP Tag fing erst mal nicht gut an (ich wollte mal nur was ausprobieren), obwohl ein Montagmorgen gegen 9uhr war mein angestrebter Platz besetzt, also ausweichen aufs gegenüberliegende Ufer (Schatten Gegenwind Kalt).
Da ich bei uns am See mit 3 Ruten fischen darf lege ich meist 2 mit Boilie aus(wobei ich bei der Uhrzeit keinerlei Hoffnung auf Karpfen hatte) und die dritte ist entweder eine Match oder Picker wo für ich mich auch entschieden habe.
Also zu erst die eine ganz normal wie immer mit Boilie raus, dann zur zweiten dem Probier Objekt, eine Mischung aus Boilie und Bread Punch am Sperr und Harken (siehe Bild), zu Letzt die Picker mit Made ich  möchte ja was fangen und Made geht hier immer.

Nach über einer halben Stunde tat sich immer noch nichts an der Picker und ich war schon auf eine Nullnummer vorbereitet, das einzige wo sich was tat war die Probierrute, da zupften wohl kleine am BP und ließen den Pieper die ganze zeit immer wider einen kurzen laut von sich geben was dann schon genervt hat und ich die Bremse des Freilaufs stärker eingestellt habe (endlich ruhe).

Dann endlich nach 45min nach dem sich immer noch nix an der Picker getan hat, gab mein alter Carpsounder wo die Probierrute drauf liegt einen Dauerton von sich das es mich fast aus dem Stuhl gehauen hat, nach nicht mal 10sec. habe ich schon geahnt das es ein guter sein muss, nach über 20min hatte ich ihn trotz zu kleinen Kescher (ich weiß man muss mit allem rechnen) endlich an Land.

Nach 87cm 1993 ist mein Persönlicher Rekord gebrochen um genau 10cm.
Der Bursche hatte 97cm aber nur schlanke 16,8kg dafür kraft für zwei so das die Bremse der Rolle mehrmals dieses wunderschöne Lied von sich gab.
Da sich sonst nichts tat und ich auch zu aufgeregt war(das es so was nach so vielen Jahren noch gibt) habe ich nach nur 1,5 Stunden eingepackt und bin lächelnd nach Hause.


----------



## TobBok

Thomas. schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Petri an allen Fängern des Monats September.
> Da ich sehr gerne Eurer Angeltagesberichte lese, und ich leider nicht das Händchen fürs schreiben habe,  versuche ich mal einen kurzen unspektakuläreren Monatsbericht für September/Oktober (7.9-02.10) aber auch nur weil es für mich der ereignisreichste seit 1993 ist.
> Da ich kein Buch über meine Angeltage führe und nur an Hand der wenigen Bilder die ich mache das genaue Datum benennen kann lasse ich die anderen Tage wo ich keine Fotos von habe mal beiseite (es waren aber viele Kurzansitze) und berichte nur von 3 Tagen.
> 
> Ich fange mal von hinten an (02.10), wie ich ja schon mal hier berichtet habe, habe ich am 17/06 meinen aller ersten Döbel nach etlichen Tagen (stunden) Ansitz gefangen der auch dann noch die ü50 geknackt hat , darauf hin hat sich erst mal mein Hauptaugenmerk auf den Dickkopf gerichtet.
> Ich habe in der Zeit(viel) sehr viel ausprobiert und auch viele gefangen(30-45cm), eigenartigerweise pro Spot nie mehr als 3-4, und wenn sich in den ersten 10 min nichts tut kann ich einpacken oder es wo anders versuchen.
> Der Fluss und die Stelle dort ist ein wahres Döbel Paradies (siehe Avatar)
> Anhang anzeigen 356765
> 
> 
> Kurz zum Gerät, als sehr gut und auf Anhieb bewährt hat sich bei mir die Kogha Hawk (u20 €) eigentlich eine UL Spin  (wg 2-12gr und 90gr Eigengewicht) in 210cm (beschränkter Platz) und wegen ihrer weißer weichen Spitze eignet sie sich gut zum werfen leichter Köder und als Winkelpicker.
> Die Rolle eine 2000er Cormoran mit Kampfbremse ( u20€)  und 0,18er Schnur. Beides zusammen nicht schön aber machen für ein Combo das keine 40€ kostet sehr viel Spaß.
> Anhang anzeigen 356766
> 
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben habe ich sehr viel ausprobiert auch an Köder, Käse, Teich, Bread Punch usw. Salami u.Tulip tut hier überhaupt nicht.
> durch Zufall und aus Langeweile habe ich dann den Döbelkiller   gefunden, Schwimmendes  Hundefutter, wenn keine Strömung vorhanden war Schwimmend (bei Strömung klappt es nicht) bei Strömung schwebend ca. 40cm über Grund (Wassertiefe 80-100cm).
> Anhang anzeigen 356767
> Anhang anzeigen 356768
> 
> 
> So nun endlich ganz kurz und knapp zum besagten 02.10.2020
> Köder Hundefutter
> nach ca.3min Nr.1 nach weiteren 15min Nr.2 und Nr.3 kam dann auch in den gesamt 45min. Und alle 3 ü 60cm 63,65 und 69cm(nicht in der Reihenfolge)
> Anhang anzeigen 356769
> Anhang anzeigen 356770
> Anhang anzeigen 356771
> 
> es sind noch größere dort, wenn ich mal die 70 geknackt habe hör ich mit dem Döbeln auf.
> 
> 
> 
> Weiter geht’s zum 08.09 und wider ganz kurz, vom einbringen des Köders (siehe 07.09) bis zur Landung 1,5 Stunden
> 65cm etwas über 6,5kg
> und viel kleine mit Picker, nach 2,5Stunden gesamt habe ich eingepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 356772
> 
> 
> 
> Der 07.09.2020 mein bisheriger unerwarteter TOP Tag fing erst mal nicht gut an (ich wollte mal nur was ausprobieren), obwohl ein Montagmorgen gegen 9uhr war mein angestrebter Platz besetzt, also ausweichen aufs gegenüberliegende Ufer (Schatten Gegenwind Kalt).
> Da ich bei uns am See mit 3 Ruten fischen darf lege ich meist 2 mit Boilie aus(wobei ich bei der Uhrzeit keinerlei Hoffnung auf Karpfen hatte) und die dritte ist entweder eine Match oder Picker wo für ich mich auch entschieden habe.
> Also zu erst die eine ganz normal wie immer mit Boilie raus, dann zur zweiten dem Probier Objekt, eine Mischung aus Boilie und Bread Punch am Sperr und Harken (siehe Bild), zu Letzt die Picker mit Made ich  möchte ja was fangen und Made geht hier immer.
> 
> Nach über einer halben Stunde tat sich immer noch nichts an der Picker und ich war schon auf eine Nullnummer vorbereitet, das einzige wo sich was tat war die Probierrute, da zupften wohl kleine am BP und ließen den Pieper die ganze zeit immer wider einen kurzen laut von sich geben was dann schon genervt hat und ich die Bremse des Freilaufs stärker eingestellt habe (endlich ruhe).
> 
> Dann endlich nach 45min nach dem sich immer noch nix an der Picker getan hat, gab mein alter Carpsounder wo die Probierrute drauf liegt einen Dauerton von sich das es mich fast aus dem Stuhl gehauen hat, nach nicht mal 10sec. habe ich schon geahnt das es ein guter sein muss, nach über 20min hatte ich ihn trotz zu kleinen Kescher (ich weiß man muss mit allem rechnen) endlich an Land.
> 
> Nach 87cm 1993 ist mein Persönlicher Rekord gebrochen um genau 10cm.
> Der Bursche hatte 97cm aber nur schlanke 16,8kg dafür kraft für zwei so das die Bremse der Rolle mehrmals dieses wunderschöne Lied von sich gab.
> Da sich sonst nichts tat und ich auch zu aufgeregt war(das es so was nach so vielen Jahren noch gibt) habe ich nach nur 1,5 Stunden eingepackt und bin lächelnd nach Hause.
> Anhang anzeigen 356773
> Anhang anzeigen 356774




An dem Bericht gibts nix auszusetzen, lieber Thomas, liest sich alles sehr schön.
Man muss kein Geschichtenerzähler aller TobBok sein.
Petri zu den sehr schönen Fischen und zu dem U-Boot von Karpfen, den du da aus dem Wasser navigiert hast....


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir Petri, das sind beachtliche Größen, von denen uns da berichtest!


----------



## Tikey0815

TobBok schrieb:


> Das ist der Angelspot den der gute @Tikey0815 verpasst hat.


 die Aller kommt mir auch noch unter die Rute, oh ja


----------



## TobBok

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> die Aller kommt mir auch noch unter die Rute, oh ja


Gerne im Celler Bereich. 
Dann zeig ich dir auch unser neues Schleien-Loch....
Waggler angeln auf Terror-Barsche...usw


----------



## Minimax

Salaam aleikum Effendis,
nochmal vielen Dank für die weiteren Hakenvorschläge von Euch, nun will ich mal nen Powergreifer auswählen. @Skott ich binde immer selbst, normalerweise mit guten Erfahrungen: Ich hatte also entweder schlampig gebunden, oder die Wicklung war beschädigt und ich hatte es nicht kontrolliert, also klares Eigentor.
@Tobias85 Die seltsame Attacke in der Bewegung könnte auch ein Hecht gewesen sein- mir ist es einmal passiert dass ich Kraut hinter mir herzog und ein kleiner Esox danach schnappte.  bleib auf jeden Fall dran an den verdächtigen Stellen, der Bericht des alten Anglers ist Gold wert. Mit Beharrlichkeit (und vielleicht einer Prise Curry) findest Du den Schlüssel. 
@Thomas. das sind fantastische FIsche, ganz herzliches Petri dazu und danke für den schönen Bericht. Ich halte Deine Combo übrigens für sehr gut geeignet für diese Art der Angelei- und auch Deiner Beobachtung, das es sich sehr rasch, innerhalb weniger Minuten meist, erweist, ob ein Swim Döbelhaltig ist oder nicht, teile ich, ebenso wie das bekannte Phänomen, das ein Swim nach max 2-3 Fischen erstmal ruhig ist. Oft ist ne halbe oder eine Stunde aber bereits wieder leben in der Bude. Das zweite Hundefutterstückchen am Haar, ist das hart oder eher weich? GIbt es eigentlich so eher weiches Tierfutter in Stücken, das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. 
Dann wünsch ich natürlich dem @TobBok ein herzliches Petri zu seinen tollen Fischen, @geomas einen tollen Urlaub -toll das es mit der Ultra geklappt hat, Du wirst nicht nicht enttäuscht werden- und Nachbar @rutilus69 eine gute Besserung,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...und ich leider nicht das Händchen fürs schreiben habe...


Eine der Grundregeln im Ükel lautet, glaube ich: _"Du sollst nicht lügen!"_

Lieber Thomas, stell dein Licht doch nicht unter den Scheffel, wie man so schön sagt...

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder, du hast alles beschrieben, was uns hier interessiert, Ort, Zeit, Gerät, Köder usw.  

PETRI zu den tollen Fischen!    und lass uns nicht so lange auf den nächsten Bericht warten....


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Das zweite Hundefutterstückchen am Haar, ist das hart oder eher weich? GIbt es eigentlich so eher weiches Tierfutter in Stücken, das würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


das Futter ist Steinhart, ich bohr mir immer so 20 Stück vor (2mm) es schwimmt ca.20min bevor es langsam sinkt und sich nach weitern 5-10min komplett verabschiedet.
weiches Hundefutter da weiß Ich das es vor vielen Jahren als ich noch Hunde hatte es sowas gab (in kleinen durchsichtigen Beuteln verpackt und auch mit Käse drin) weiß leider denn Namen nicht mehr.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Die seltsame Attacke in der Bewegung könnte auch ein Hecht gewesen sein- mir ist es einmal passiert dass ich Kraut hinter mir herzog und ein kleiner Esox danach schnappte.



Hmm, das wäre nicht nur denkbar, sondern durchaus sehr wahrscheinlich. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Andal

# Haken

Was mich an vielen Haken sehr stört, sind die oft massiven Widerhaken. Gleichzeitig kaufe ich sie nicht ungerne, denn man kann sie leicht "de-barbed" fischen. Der Widerhaken ist schnell mit einer feinen Zange niedergedrückt und es gibt eine kleine "Widerwulst". Die hält dann dann sowohl den Köder, als auch den Fisch gut, lässt sich aber ohne viel Aufwand und Verletzungen sehr einfach lösen. Ausnahme Mistwürmer. Die haben sich ohne gute Widerhaken schneller vom Haken gewutzelt, als man sie aufgespießt hat!

De-barbed Haken sind meine allerste Wahl bei Mais und Castern. Oder allen anderen Ködern, die nicht so ein Eigenleben haben, wie eben Mistwürmer, oder frische Maden.


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, lieber @Thomas.  - da hast Du die Latte jetzt so hoch gelegt, daß ich da erhobenen Hauptes drunterdurch marschieren kann...
Herzliches Petri!
Den Bericht lese ich später en Detail durch.

Hier gab's den ersten Zielfisch beim ersten Wurf. Ein Enddreissiger auf Flocke. Mit der Darent Valley und nen 6er Fine Carp. Ist sehr schön hier, regnet aber leicht.


----------



## phirania

Thomas. schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Petri an allen Fängern des Monats September.
> Da ich sehr gerne Eurer Angeltagesberichte lese, und ich leider nicht das Händchen fürs schreiben habe,  versuche ich mal einen kurzen unspektakuläreren Monatsbericht für September/Oktober (7.9-02.10) aber auch nur weil es für mich der ereignisreichste seit 1993 ist.
> Da ich kein Buch über meine Angeltage führe und nur an Hand der wenigen Bilder die ich mache das genaue Datum benennen kann lasse ich die anderen Tage wo ich keine Fotos von habe mal beiseite (es waren aber viele Kurzansitze) und berichte nur von 3 Tagen.
> 
> Ich fange mal von hinten an (02.10), wie ich ja schon mal hier berichtet habe, habe ich am 17/06 meinen aller ersten Döbel nach etlichen Tagen (stunden) Ansitz gefangen der auch dann noch die ü50 geknackt hat , darauf hin hat sich erst mal mein Hauptaugenmerk auf den Dickkopf gerichtet.
> Ich habe in der Zeit(viel) sehr viel ausprobiert und auch viele gefangen(30-45cm), eigenartigerweise pro Spot nie mehr als 3-4, und wenn sich in den ersten 10 min nichts tut kann ich einpacken oder es wo anders versuchen.
> Der Fluss und die Stelle dort ist ein wahres Döbel Paradies (siehe Avatar)
> Anhang anzeigen 356765
> 
> 
> Kurz zum Gerät, als sehr gut und auf Anhieb bewährt hat sich bei mir die Kogha Hawk (u20 €) eigentlich eine UL Spin  (wg 2-12gr und 90gr Eigengewicht) in 210cm (beschränkter Platz) und wegen ihrer weißer weichen Spitze eignet sie sich gut zum werfen leichter Köder und als Winkelpicker.
> Die Rolle eine 2000er Cormoran mit Kampfbremse ( u20€)  und 0,18er Schnur. Beides zusammen nicht schön aber machen für ein Combo das keine 40€ kostet sehr viel Spaß.
> Anhang anzeigen 356766
> 
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben habe ich sehr viel ausprobiert auch an Köder, Käse, Teich, Bread Punch usw. Salami u.Tulip tut hier überhaupt nicht.
> durch Zufall und aus Langeweile habe ich dann den Döbelkiller   gefunden, Schwimmendes  Hundefutter, wenn keine Strömung vorhanden war Schwimmend (bei Strömung klappt es nicht) bei Strömung schwebend ca. 40cm über Grund (Wassertiefe 80-100cm).
> Anhang anzeigen 356767
> Anhang anzeigen 356768
> 
> 
> So nun endlich ganz kurz und knapp zum besagten 02.10.2020
> Köder Hundefutter
> nach ca.3min Nr.1 nach weiteren 15min Nr.2 und Nr.3 kam dann auch in den gesamt 45min. Und alle 3 ü 60cm 63,65 und 69cm(nicht in der Reihenfolge)
> Anhang anzeigen 356769
> Anhang anzeigen 356770
> Anhang anzeigen 356771
> 
> es sind noch größere dort, wenn ich mal die 70 geknackt habe hör ich mit dem Döbeln auf.
> 
> 
> 
> Weiter geht’s zum 08.09 und wider ganz kurz, vom einbringen des Köders (siehe 07.09) bis zur Landung 1,5 Stunden
> 65cm etwas über 6,5kg
> und viel kleine mit Picker, nach 2,5Stunden gesamt habe ich eingepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 356772
> 
> 
> 
> Der 07.09.2020 mein bisheriger unerwarteter TOP Tag fing erst mal nicht gut an (ich wollte mal nur was ausprobieren), obwohl ein Montagmorgen gegen 9uhr war mein angestrebter Platz besetzt, also ausweichen aufs gegenüberliegende Ufer (Schatten Gegenwind Kalt).
> Da ich bei uns am See mit 3 Ruten fischen darf lege ich meist 2 mit Boilie aus(wobei ich bei der Uhrzeit keinerlei Hoffnung auf Karpfen hatte) und die dritte ist entweder eine Match oder Picker wo für ich mich auch entschieden habe.
> Also zu erst die eine ganz normal wie immer mit Boilie raus, dann zur zweiten dem Probier Objekt, eine Mischung aus Boilie und Bread Punch am Sperr und Harken (siehe Bild), zu Letzt die Picker mit Made ich  möchte ja was fangen und Made geht hier immer.
> 
> Nach über einer halben Stunde tat sich immer noch nichts an der Picker und ich war schon auf eine Nullnummer vorbereitet, das einzige wo sich was tat war die Probierrute, da zupften wohl kleine am BP und ließen den Pieper die ganze zeit immer wider einen kurzen laut von sich geben was dann schon genervt hat und ich die Bremse des Freilaufs stärker eingestellt habe (endlich ruhe).
> 
> Dann endlich nach 45min nach dem sich immer noch nix an der Picker getan hat, gab mein alter Carpsounder wo die Probierrute drauf liegt einen Dauerton von sich das es mich fast aus dem Stuhl gehauen hat, nach nicht mal 10sec. habe ich schon geahnt das es ein guter sein muss, nach über 20min hatte ich ihn trotz zu kleinen Kescher (ich weiß man muss mit allem rechnen) endlich an Land.
> 
> Nach 87cm 1993 ist mein Persönlicher Rekord gebrochen um genau 10cm.
> Der Bursche hatte 97cm aber nur schlanke 16,8kg dafür kraft für zwei so das die Bremse der Rolle mehrmals dieses wunderschöne Lied von sich gab.
> Da sich sonst nichts tat und ich auch zu aufgeregt war(das es so was nach so vielen Jahren noch gibt) habe ich nach nur 1,5 Stunden eingepackt und bin lächelnd nach Hause.
> Anhang anzeigen 356773
> Anhang anzeigen 356774


Schöner Bericht..
Schöne Fische.
Weiter so.....Petri


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, lieber @Thomas. - da hast Du die Latte jetzt so hoch gelegt, daß ich da erhobenen Hauptes drunterdurch marschieren kann...
> Herzliches Petri!


Danke, aber ich gehe stark davon aus das es hier mit groß Döbeln keine Kunst ist zumal man sie auch sieht


----------



## Andal

@Minimax , das die Knoten an den eleganten Plättchenhaken viel leichter einen Hau abkriegen, als die an Öhrhaken, solltest du in deine Gedanken einfach mit einfließen lassen, auch wenn das gute alte Bräuche bei dir sprengt. Die Öhrhaken gibt es nicht umsonst, die haben bei der Specimenfischerei schon ihre Berechtigung!


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> s sind noch größere dort, wenn ich mal die 70 geknackt habe hör ich mit dem Döbeln auf.



Nein.... wirst Du nicht......
Sehr schöner Bericht - vielen Dank dafür.
Und vielen Dank an all die Anderen, deren Berichte mich in meiner Fischlosen Gegend die Hoffnung nicht verlieren lassen...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nein.... wirst Du nicht......


Der "Fisch des Lebens" ist so ziemlich der größte Krampf, den es unter den Anglerausdrücken gibt. Ich habe in meinen beinahe sechs Jahrzehnten als Angler NOCH NIE einen Zunftbruder erlebt, der sagte, "Jetzt ist es vollbracht, jetzt hau ich den Bettel hin, weil größer wird's nicht mehr!"


----------



## Andal

Ein Döbel mit 70 cm, oder eine Schleie mit 10 lbs. ist eine Schallmauer. Aber danach geht es weiter. Chuck Jaeger sagte ja auch nicht "So und jetzt ab in die Rente!", als er als erster die Mach 1 knackte. Vielleicht hat's ja auch noch Döbel mit 90 cm und Schleien mit 12 lbs.!?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen beinahe sechs Jahrzehnten als Angler NOCH NIE einen Zunftbruder erlebt, der sagte, "Jetzt ist es vollbracht, jetzt hau ich den Bettel hin, weil größer wird's nicht mehr!"


Verbergen sich diese Zunftbrüder am Ende etwa hinter den hin und wieder auftauchenden _"Wegen Hobbyaufgabe zu verkaufen"_ Annoncen?


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Verbergen sich diese Zunftbrüder am Ende etwa hinter den hin und wieder auftauchenden _"Wegen Hobbyaufgabe zu verkaufen"_ Annoncen?


Ich glaube eher, die waren nie Angler, oder haben irgendwo einen Keller ausgeräumt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Andal

Das glaube ich auch. Als ob ein richtiger / passionierter Angler sein Hobby jemals einfach so aufgeben würde!?
Zumindest aus freien Stücken wird er das niemals tun, wenn dann zwingt ihn eventuell leider etwas dazu.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax , das die Knoten an den eleganten Plättchenhaken viel leichter einen Hau abkriegen, als die an Öhrhaken, solltest du in deine Gedanken einfach mit einfließen lassen, auch wenn das gute alte Bräuche bei dir sprengt. Die Öhrhaken gibt es nicht umsonst, die haben bei der Specimenfischerei schon ihre Berechtigung!


sprich nicht von "sprengen" . das reisst die Wunde wieder auf...
Ja, Du hast recht, ich ziehe ernsthaft Öhrhaken in Betracht, und zwar aus genau dem von Dir genannten Grund- denn genau die Hakenbindung hat sich gestern als die fatale Schwachstelle erwiesen: Es gibt keine Denkverbote in dieser Angelegenheit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ein Angler ohne Angel ist wie ein Holzbein ohne Holz oder wie sagt man?


----------



## Bleizange

# Hakenbinden

Ich habe mir letzte Woche einen Schlaufenbinder gekauft und mich nach der ersten Schlaufe schon geärgert. Nicht über das Teil, sondern ihn nicht schon viel eher gekauft zu haben. Schneller, einfacher und gleichmäßiger geht es nicht.


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> # Hakenbinden
> 
> Ich habe mir letzte Woche einen Schlaufenbinder gekauft und mich nach der ersten Schlaufe schon geärgert. Nicht über das Teil, sondern ihn nicht schon viel eher gekauft zu haben. Schneller, einfacher und gleichmäßiger geht es nicht.


Die kleinen von Sensas, die mit den vier Pinnöckeln, oder die Häkelnadel?

Hab selber die kleinen Sensas, für kleine und kleinste Schlaufen und möchte sie auch nicht mehr missen! Die Häkelnadel kommt wohl auch noch.


----------



## Bleizange

Andal schrieb:


> Die kleinen von Sensas, die mit den vier Pinnöckeln, oder die Häkelnadel?
> 
> Hab selber die kleinen Sensas, für kleine und kleinste Schlaufen und möchte sie auch nicht mehr missen! Die Häkelnadel kommt wohl auch noch.



Häkelnadel mit Hakenlöser von Mosella.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Urlaub ist doch etwas herrliches! Man hat Zeit, kann sich treiben lassen, das tun, was einem am meisten Spaß macht. Ich bin heute mit der kurzen Acolyte an meinem Hausgewässer gewesen. Einfach trottend etwas Strecke gemacht, nach spannenden Spots Ausschau gehalten und nebenbei auch einige Rotaugen und kleine Alande gefangen. An einem Spot hatte ich auch die Kamera mal wieder stehen und was ich hinterher gesehen habe, hat mich wirklich überrascht. Nahezu über die gesamte Aufnahmezeit von etwa 1 Stunde und 20 Minuten hatten reichlich Döbel das mit Mais interessant gemachte Terrain aquiriert . Die meisten dürften so um die 30 Zentimeter gehabt haben, einige haben aber auch an den 40 cm geknackt. In dem Bereich gibt es keinerlei Angeldruck und das Wasser ist geradem al so 30 Zentimeter tief. Dort werde ich in den kommenden Tagen mal meine Köder präsentieren. Anbei noch ein kleinere Döbel, der etwas gemodelt hat.


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> Häkelnadel mit Hakenlöser von Mosella.


Keck, wie ich nun mal bin, habe ich mich in die enorme Investition gewagt. Wenn es nix bringt, ja ich mit dem Haken immer noch in der Nase bohren.


----------



## Bleizange

Andal schrieb:


> Keck, wie ich nun mal bin, habe ich mich in die enorme Investition gewagt. Wenn es nix bringt, ja ich mit dem Haken immer noch in der Nase bohren.


Oder mit dem Häkeln anfangen.


----------



## Spriwi

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, lieber @Thomas.  - da hast Du die Latte jetzt so hoch gelegt, daß ich da erhobenen Hauptes drunterdurch marschieren kann...
> Herzliches Petri!
> Den Bericht lese ich später en Detail durch.
> 
> Hier gab's den ersten Zielfisch beim ersten Wurf. Ein Enddreissiger auf Flocke. Mit der Darent Valley und nen 6er Fine Carp. Ist sehr schön hier, regnet aber leicht.


----------



## Andal

barbless angler schrieb:


> Oder mit dem Häkeln anfangen.


Bei der Häkelnadel bin ich vor allem daran interessiert, wie sich der mit ihr fabrizierte Knoten machen wird.


----------



## Tikey0815

barbless angler schrieb:


> Häkelnadel mit Hakenlöser von Mosella.


Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto posten ? Wie geht man da vor ?


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Keck, wie ich nun mal bin, habe ich mich in die enorme Investition gewagt. Wenn es nix bringt, ja ich mit dem Haken immer noch in der Nase bohren.



Wirst du nicht bereuen, die Dinger sind Gold wert!


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto posten ? Wie geht man da vor ?



Das ist eine tolle Idee, die hätte von mir sein können. Obwohl ich ja fast nur gekaufte Heftchen benutze, interessieren würde es mich total.


----------



## Tobias85

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto posten ? Wie geht man da vor ?



Hier wird das gut gezeigt. Mache ich dir blind in 10-15 Sekunden. Nur das Teil als Hebel drehen am Ende habe ich noch nie gemacht, das klappt auch so.

Der hier braucht sogar nur 7 Sekunden...


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Bei der Häkelnadel bin ich vor allem daran interessiert, wie sich der mit ihr fabrizierte Knoten machen wird.


Einwandfrei


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Einwandfrei


Das ist gut. Hoffentlich wird mich auch der Rest der Bestellung nicht vergrämen. Bei Onlinekäufen ist es halt wie im Angelladen - beim halben Liter Maden bleibt es nie.


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist gut. Hoffentlich wird mich auch der Rest der Bestellung nicht vergrämen. Bei Onlinekäufen ist es halt wie im Angelladen - beim halben Liter Maden bleibt es nie.


Man bekommt damit schöne kleine und immer gleich große Ösen hin. Gerade dann, wenn die Finger(leider nur die) langsam etwas steif werden.


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Man bekommt damit schöne kleine und immer gleich große Ösen hin. Gerade dann, wenn die Finger(leider nur die) langsam etwas steif werden.


Also mit etwas anderem, als den Fingern, habe ich noch nie versucht Knoten zu binden. Sollte man das probieren!?


----------



## Minimax

#Knoten
#Öhrhaken
#Eyed of the Tiger

So, ich habe mich jetzt mit Mono des angepeilten Durchmessers und nem Päckchen Öhrhaken 
hingesetzt, und übe den Palomarknoten. Immer und immer wieder.
Und zwar ohne Brille, bei Schummerlicht und aufm Angelstuhl. Immer und immer wieder.


----------



## geomas

#Schlaufenbindehilfsmittel

Hab seit Jahren so ein weiß-hellgraues Teil (Häkelnadel) von Sensas und mag es sehr. 
Welche von Preston fand ich etwas seltsam, die hatten potentiell schnurschädigende Grate - gefiel mir nicht.
Sehr schön und auch schön grell-bunt sind die Teile von Ringers. Die haben zwei unterschiedlich große „Krummenden”.


----------



## Andal

Das stört mich an dem wirklich nicht kleinen Tool von Sensas schon sehr. Es ist klein und es ist grün. Hier legte man wohl sehr viel Wert auf den Nachfolgebedarf.


----------



## geomas

Hier auffem Land ists wunderschön und sehr ruhig. 
Der Rotmilan kreiste neugierig über dem Kleinwagen, als ich meine siebeneinhalb Sachen auslud. 
Beim Angeln kam der Eisvogel vorbei, der Hof-Hund ist ein höflicher Zeitgenosse und klaut weder die Angelköder noch mein eigenes Futter.

Der erste Fisch war gleich der beste des Nachmittags - er war irgendwas um 38cm lang geschätzt. 
Danach kamen noch etliche kleinere Döbelchen und ein brotliebender Plötz ans Band.

Der heimische Angelladen hatte trotz gigantischer Auswahl weder ne Legalis noch ne Exceler LT zum Probekurbeln da. 
Die heute an der DV 8ft genutzte Ryobi Ecusima kommt dann evtl. testweise an die 9ft Ultra.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> #Knoten
> #Öhrhaken
> #Eyed of the Tiger
> 
> So, ich habe mich jetzt mit Mono des angepeilten Durchmessers und nem Päckchen Öhrhaken
> hingesetzt, und übe den Palomarknoten. Immer und immer wieder.
> Und zwar ohne Brille, bei Schummerlicht und aufm Angelstuhl. Immer und immer wieder.


Du warst schon vorher ein Vorbild, aber jetzt....


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Das stört mich an dem wirklich nicht kleinen Tool von Sensas schon sehr. Es ist klein und es ist grün. Hier legte man wohl sehr viel Wert auf den Nachfolgebedarf.



Ich frag mich schon, wann es endlich Hakenlöser in Camo gibt. So ne Idiotie!

Ich erinnere mich noch, wie einst in Warnemünde ungefähr ein Dutzend Angler in Flecktarn auf einen Feuerwehr-Roten Angelkutter zum Dorschangeln stiegen. Na gut, die Kleidung mag wettertechnisch praktisch gewesen sein - ein Bild für die Götter war es dennoch.


----------



## Andal

Die Krönung liefert aber der Carpianer von Format. Alles in camouflage, aber mit kleinen Rillen für Knicklichter, um das Zaug wenigstens ansatzweise mal wiederzufinden!


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch, wie einst in Warnemünde ungefähr ein Dutzend Angler in Flecktarn auf einen Feuerwehr-Roten Angelkutter zum Dorschangeln stiegen. Na gut, die Kleidung mag wettertechnisch praktisch gewesen sein - ein Bild für die Götter war es dennoch.



 Die Militärklamotten sind günstig und praktikabel, daher immer eine gute Investition. Ich persönlich mag es allerdings nicht in Flecktarn durch die Gegend zu laufen, ich bin schließlich nicht im Krieg.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist klein und es ist grün. Hier legte man wohl sehr viel Wert auf den Nachfolgebedarf.



Da fallen mir gerade diese kleinen olivgrünen Kunststoffhülsen ein, aus den zu Silvester immer beliebter werdenden Feuerwerksbatterien.
Das hat zwar nicht direkt etwas mit dem Angeln zu tun, wohl aber mit einer sauberen Umwelt bzw. in diesem Fall mit einer riesengroßen Sauerei. 

Ich habe absolut nichts gegen privates Feuerwerk zum Jahreswechsel und bin auch gegen eine zu starke Einmischung der Politik aber wer zum Teufel genehmigt Plastikteile in bester Tarnfarbe in Silvesterfeuerwerk? Jeder Blödsinn wird hier reglementiert, so scheint es zumindest aber dass die Hersteller für solche unverrottbaren Teile gefälligst Signalfarben zu verwenden haben, darauf ist noch keiner unserer Politikerschlauberger gekommen. Zum Neujahrsmorgen ärgere ich mich regelmäßig über diesen Umstand. Diese Tarnteile findet doch keine Sau wieder und dann bleiben sie in großer Zahl auf den Grünflächen oder in den Büschen liegen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Militärklamotten sind günstig und praktikabel, daher immer eine gute Investition. Ich persönlich mag es allerdings nicht in Flecktarn durch die Gegend zu laufen, ich bin schließlich nicht im Krieg.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Mir persönlich hat das alte Olivgrün der BW eigentlich auch immer gereicht, so ziehen die Jäger schließlich auch ins "Feld".


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @geomas! Das ist doch ein gelungener Auftakt in Deinen Urlaub. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß am kleinen Döbelflüsschen.


----------



## Minimax

So, der Palomar klappt ganz leidlich. Immer mal wieder ein Päckchen Haken binden, und dann werd ich mich am Wasser hoffentlich dran erinnern. Ist sie Vokabellernen. Vorm Schlafengehen gleich nochmal.
Zu den Hundefutterködern, @Thomas. Grad liefen mir im Supermarkt Die hier über den Weg, war die letzte Packung






Abgesehen vom astronomischen Preis, der reichliches Anfüttern ausschliesst, find ich ich die Stückchen nicht uninteressant für ein Experiment.
Sie sind von Gummiartig-Zäher Konsistenz, aber nicht bröselig hart. Aber müssten doch eher am Haar angeködert werden. Dafür sind sie nicht so leicht zu stibitzen.
Sie schwimmen auf, aber nichts was man nicht mit nem AA ausgleichen könnte und sie so in variabler Tiefe anbieten kann (eine Möglichkeit, die ich bei gebratenem Tulip, der ja auch aufschwimmt,noch garnicht so recht ausgelotet habe)
Sie sind schön stinkig, aber im Geschmack doch eher Fade und schmecken nicht die Spur nach Huhn oder Ente wie angepriesen. Immerhin hinterlassen sie einen ziemlich penetranten Nachgeschmack nach Tierhandlung, das ist ein Plus. Ob man sie durch einlegen automatisieren könnte? Na mal sehen, einen Versuch ist wert.


----------



## Andal

Meine Hunde haben das Pedigree Zeug verweigert. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei den Versuchen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Meine Hunde haben das Pedigree Zeug verweigert. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei den Versuchen.


Nach der Verkostung grade kann ich nur Verständnis für Deine Hunde äußern.


----------



## Thomas.

Die sind doch schon mal einen versuch wert, ich wäre mit dem schwimmenden Zeugs gar nicht erst auf die Idee gekommen hätte mein Schwager mich nicht gefragt ob ich was mit 15kg Hundefutter was anfangen kann weil seine verwöhnte Töle das Zeugs nicht Frist(ist von Bosch)     


Minimax schrieb:


> Sie schwimmen auf, aber nichts was man nicht mit nem AA ausgleichen könnte und sie so in variabler Tiefe anbieten kann


so halte ich sie auch auf Grund


----------



## Andal

Aber wenn du den Selbsttest bis morgen Mittag überstehst, auch ohne blitzartigen Stuhlgang, dann sind zumindest Gewässerschäden schon mal ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn du den Selbsttest bis morgen Mittag überstehst, auch ohne blitzartigen Stuhlgang, dann sind zumindest Gewässerschäden schon mal ausgeschlossen.


"alles für den Dackel Döbel, alles für den Club!"


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> "alles für den Dackel Döbel, alles für den Club!"


Doppellike!


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und natürlich ein herzliches Petri an @geomas für den gelungenen Urlaubsauftakt. Es hört sich an, wie das wahrgewordene Paradies, ein johnniehaltiges Flüsschen, ein gemütliches Fremdenzimmer auf dem Bauernhof, gutes Essen, ein lieber Kumpel: Wenn das nicht waltonisch ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht!

@Wuemmehunter: Danke für Das tolle Photo- ich bin sehr gespannt, welche Beobachtungen und Schlüsse Du aus den langzeitaufnahmen mitteilen kannst, wirklich toll und extrem spannend!


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein Petri zum gelungenen Urlaubsauftakt. @geomas. Kannst du direkt vom Grundstück aus angeln oder wieso erwähntest du, dass der Hofhund deine Köder nicht stibitzt?

Ich hab grad auf YouTube noch ein wirklich altes Chaluppa-Barbenvideo vorgeschlagen bekommen. Darin erklärt er detailiert aber recht simpel seine Powergum-Montage (die er in den aktuellen Videos übrigens immer noch einsetzt). Das Powergum dient natürlich dazu, die Fluchten etwas abzufedern und so das Vorfachmaterial im Drill zu schonen. Falls außer Wuemme und mir noch jemand demnächst auf Barben aus ist, könnte das ja vielleicht hilfreich sein, drum pack ichs hier mal rein.


----------



## Andal

Unter allen Fischen mit unbezahnten Kiefern dürfte es wohl keine Art neben der Barbe giben, für die mehr "ultimative Fanginfos" kolportiert werden. Hab selber wieder ein bisschen bei den Engländern auf YT geschmökert. Jeder weiss was, das den entscheiden Kick an "mehr" ausmachen soll. Ein spannendes Thema um einen wunderbaren Fisch.

Was aber im Vergleich zu den Experten vom Kontinent auffällt, ist die deutlich größere Vorfachlänge, die die Engländer fischen. Die dabei verwendeten Argumente leuchten dabei aber auch  wirklich ein. Alleine der Umstand, wo Futter und Köder am Ende zu liegen kommen, mutet sehr logisch dabei an. Das Futter wäscht es ja immer eine gewisse Strecke über den Grund, aber mit der Länge des Vorfaches entscheidet der Angler, was zu erst gefunden wird. Köder, oder Futter.

Persönlich gebe ich dabei dem englischen Fischen mit den beinahe karpfigen Ansätzen den Vorzug.


----------



## Tobias85

Wie lang sind denn die Vorfächer der Engländer? Ich habe fürs Angeln mit dem fest liegenden Korb sowas um die 1,2-1,5m im Kopf rumschwirren.


----------



## Andal

Die Längen kommen hin. Im Durchschnitt sprechen die Boyz von 3 ft., also so um die 95 cm.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad auf YouTube noch ein wirklich altes Chaluppa-Barbenvideo vorgeschlagen bekommen. Darin erklärt er detailiert aber recht simpel seine Powergum-Montage (die er in den aktuellen Videos übrigens immer noch einsetzt). Das Powergum dient natürlich dazu, die Fluchten etwas abzufedern und so das Vorfachmaterial im Drill zu schonen. Falls außer Wuemme und mir noch jemand demnächst auf Barben aus ist, könnte das ja vielleicht hilfreich sein, drum pack ichs hier mal rein.



Auch ich beobachte die Barbarei von Zeit zu Zeit intensiv, und finde das sehr interessant. Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Jagd nach Gespenstern hier in meinem Revier.
Was mir auffällt, ist das die deutsche Barbenangelei, so wie sie im Netz dargestellt wird, eine Angelei der grossen Ströme, oder, deutlicher, des Rheins ist, und zwar eine schwere Feederangelei; Es ist sehr gut möglich, sich über das Barbenangeln bei uns unter diesem Credo zu informieren- Es bleiben gute Tips zum Feedern mit verstärktem Gerät am Grossen Strom.  Hier ist Barbenangeln also Feederangeln.
Die Engländer gehen in der Mehrheit einen anderen Weg: Dort hat das Barbenangeln einen Aufschwung genommen, mit allerlei Spezialgerät an mittleren Flüssen. Hier ist die Baseline, das Barbenangeln wie das klassische Karpfenangeln mit Haar und Festblei betrieben wird, freilich unter Strömungsbedingungen und mit angepasstem Gerät (und natürlich wie auch bei uns, allerlei speziellem Futter und Lockstoffen). Dort ist Barbenangeln also Karpfenangeln.

Beide Ansätze sind natürlich aus der jeweiligen Angeltraditon heraus zu verstehen, und vor allem den örtlichen Gewässern angepasst und daher valide. Beide Ansätze sind übrigens auch deutlich stationär und mit einem hohen Material/Campsite Aufwand verbunden, und langfristig angelegt: Hier den ganzen Tag, drüben die ganze Nacht. Die Unterschiede der Spezialisierung und ihre Unvereinbarkeiten sind aber offenbar:  EIne englische 1,75lbs 11ft ist am Rhein nutzlos, aber eine 4,20 200g hy Feeder mit Krallencoladose wäre auch nichts für den Wye.

Es gibt eine dritte Kategorie des Barbenangelns (sieht man von dem gezeilten Spinn- und Fliegenfischen, was ebenfalls seine Liebhaber hat und offenbar in Grenzen erfolgversprechend ist), die nicht so leicht zusammenzufassen ist.

Es gibt eine Minderheit an Schrifttum und VIdeos die entweder sehr alt oder sehr jung sind. Es handelt sich um ein methodenfreies, mobiles Angeln auf Barben gerade an kleinen Flüssen. Zum EInsatz kommen leichte Grund- und Spinnruten, freie Leine oder leichte Bleie, Naturköder und sparsames Loosefeed.
Ich zähle dazu die berühmte rolling-meat Methode, genauso wie den mobilen Ansatz der cleveren Spinboys, den ich mal verlinkt hatte, Es gibt noch weitere Beispiele, knorrige Engländer mit Splitcane in Schwarzweiss Videos und lustige Schüler aus Süddeutschland mit eingelegten Früchten- sie ähneln sich methodisch sehr .
Ich halte diesen dritten Ansatz für sehr geeignet für kleine Flüsse und Bäche, und obendrein aufwandslos zu betreiben: Wie Stepped up Döbelangeln, wo es auf Zeit, Chance, Gelegenheit und Mobilität ankommt. Auch dies ist eine Strategie, die wie die beiden erstgenannten auf die Natur des ANgelgewässers abgestimmt ist, und wie die beiden erstgenannten ihre Gültigkeit besitzt.

Man sieht also, das die verschiedenen Methoden und Traditionen den Torpedos -ein Youtuber nennt sie nicht unzutreffend "Bonefish für Arme" -nachzustellen, nicht so sehr eine Frage des Fisches ist, sondern vor allem eine Frage des Gewässers und seiner Eigenarten. DIe drei Traditionen, die ich gerade holzschnittartig und fahrlässig vereinfacht vorgestellt habe, korrespondieren daher weniger mit Ländern, als mit Gewässern und ordnen sich von grossen Strömen, mittleren Flüssen und kleinen Flüsschen der Gewässergröße nach.
Irgendwo dazwischen wird sich jeder Barbeninteressierte mit seinem Gewässer einordnen können und seinen eigenen Ansatz dynamisch entwickeln können. Ich leider nicht, denn bei mir gibt es keine Barben. Vermutlich ist das der Grund warum ich so geschwollenen Kram verzapfe. Vielleicht gibt sich das, wenn mich ein Ükelbruder mal zu einem Barbenhaltigen Flüsslein einladen würde... husthust..
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Du hast aber mit dem, was du geschwollen nennst (ist es aber nicht!) ziemlich recht.

Wir hatten mal im verflossenen Barben-Forum einen offenen Talk zwischen den verschiedenen Anhängern. Den typischen Stromfsichern mit der obergroben Feederrute, dem Stipper mit seiner 13 m Stange und mit mir, dem "Engländer". Und so unterschiedlich, wie die Methoden waren auch die Gewässer.

Wobei ich auch heute noch den maximal mittleren Fluss vorziehe. Lieber klein, denn groß und besser etwas beweglich, als sich an einer Stelle den Hintern platt machen. So zum Beispiel die Rur (ohne "h"!) im Bereich Körrzenig bis Landesgrenze zu den Niederlanden, oder die in die Rur einmündende und viel kleinere Wurm. Da kann man die im Ükel so beliebten Methoden ideal fischen. Viele Maden, auch ein paar kleine Pellets zum Füttern und dann hinter den Fischen her, so gut es eben geht.

Am Rhein ist das Barbenfischen eher fad. Man sucht sich eine erfolgversprechende Stelle, stellt seine Fallen, hofft und wartet. Die hier übliche Fischerei, mit ultraschweren Feedern in die Fahrrinne klötzeln und dann meinen, es müsste was gehen, ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Andal

Ein sehr schönes Barbenrevier ist auch die Weser bei G.
Da müsste man mal ein paar Tage investieren...!


----------



## geomas

Ist ja auch die Frage, ob sich in den Medien wie Foren oder YT eher die Specimen-Hunter oder die "Pleasure-Angler" äußern oder darstellen.
Die Spezialisten mit großem Namen müssen ja regelmäßig gute Fische liefern. Andere freuen sich einfach über ne schöne Angelsession.

Aber vielleicht schlägt hier auch nur mein individueller Blick auf die Angelei durch.


----------



## geomas

Mein Quartier ist kein echter Bauernhof. Details kann ich gerne per Unterhaltung teilen. Der Fluss ist ganz nah, zum Angeln muss ich aber ein paar Meter machen.
Der relativ wohlerzogene Hund fiel mir auf, weil in Rostock die Vierbeiner dreister mit fremdem "Futter" umgehen.


----------



## Andal

Das liegt sehr im Auge des Betrachters. Wenn man, mit viel Geschrei und Grimassen, so seine 10 kg Boilies, oder die fünf Packerl Gummiköder wieder einspielen muss, halte ich es mindestens des Hinterfragens würdig. Wenn man aber eine eher unaufgeregten Kanal, so wie Mark Edwin betreibt, ist es für mich eigentlich in Ordnung und kann durchaus zum Hobby im Hobby werden. Nur wenn man dann wieder beim Liefern landet, sind wir wieder bei der Fragwürdigkeit. Jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack. Da erfreue ich mich dann wieder meiner totalen Unabhängigkeit!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Der relativ wohlerzogene Hund fiel mir auf, weil in Rostock die Vierbeiner dreister mit fremdem "Futter" umgehen.


Die Zamperl merken sich sehr schnell den Zausel, der immer so gute Krumperl (Halibut Pellets) in der Hosentasche hat und der amüsiert sich königlich über die Hundehalter, die händeringend versuchen die Belästigung durch ihre freilaufenden Hunde zu verhindern. So kamen schon viele recht gute Gespräche zu Stande und was viel wichtiger ist, die Stubenwölfe sind glücklich!


----------



## Mescalero

@Minimax 
Du hast das Pedigree tatsächlich probiert? Respekt!

Dazu fällt mir dieses Video ein:


----------



## TobBok

#Hundefutter
Und auch #Katzenfutter?
Es gibt bei Edeka Katzentrockenfutter mit "echtem Hähnchen". Ist eine Edeka-Eigenmarke.
Das sind kleine, braune, sehr harte Pellets.
Durchmesser vllt 6-7 mm?
Beim Anfüttern schwimmen sie einen Moment, bevor sie sich vollsaugen und absacken.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Köttel, wenn man weiß wo sie absinken gut sind, um eine Stelle anzufüttern.
Tests im lokalen Mühlenkolk haben gezeigt, dass die Rotaugen die Kügelchen gerne annehmen.
Kann sie mir auch gut am Sperr oder Haar vorstellen....
Werde beim nächsten Mal eine kleine Tasse davon mobsen und mal schauen, ob man damit Brassen fangen kann?


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt sich das, wenn mich ein Ükelbruder mal zu einem Barbenhaltigen Flüsslein einladen würde... husthust..



Jederzeit sehr gerne...!

Mit den Fischen in GB ist das sone Sache.... .
Vor Jahren habe ich noch öfter geguidet und gelegentlich auch mal nen Brit zu Besuch gehabt.
Besonders ein Wochenguiding ist mir lebhaft in Erinnerung.
In den ersten 2 Tagen haben wir in Holland den PB des Herren für Barsch und Zander gründlich gehoben und weil gerade nix besseres zu tun war, sind wir rauf nach Dänemark und haben innerhalb von 2 Tagen den PB für Rotfedern und Schleien deutlich erhöht.. .
Da dann noch immer reichlich Zeit übrig war und wir beide vom Fahren schon recht genervt waren, haben wir uns an den deutschen Rhein gesetzt und Barbiert... .
Der Bestand an guten Barben hat den Mann dermaßen fertig gemacht, dass er 6 (!) Tage an seinen Urlaub drangehängt hat und nur noch am Rhein gessessen hat.. .
Hier sind eigentlich ALLE Fische erheblich größer als in GB.
Wir haben deutlich bessere Bestände.
Behaupten jedenfalls die 2 Dutzend Brits mit welchen ich hier gefischt habe.. .
Das dürfte, neben den anderen Gewässern, die Unterschiede in der Angelei erklähren.. .

Dieses Guiding ist allerdings lange her - heute läuft das wohl anders...


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Die Längen kommen hin. Im Durchschnitt sprechen die Boyz von 3 ft., also so um die 95 cm.



Merci, dann bin ich ja auf dem richtigen Weg.



TobBok schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Edeka Katzentrockenfutter mit "echtem Hähnchen". Ist eine Edeka-Eigenmarke.



Ist das ein Trockenfutter oder eher so wie Frolic hart, aber leicht feucht? Klingt jedenfalls sehr spannend, lässt sich ja vielleicht auch für diverse andere Angelmethoden missbrauchen, wenn man sie vorfeuchtet, dass sie direkt sinken.



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt sich das, wenn mich ein Ükelbruder mal zu einem Barbenhaltigen Flüsslein einladen würde... husthust..



Wenn ich die Leine geknackt habe, dann würde ich dich natürlich dort guiden - damit du auch mal ne anständige Barbe an den Haken bekommst. 

Die Unterteilung in drei grobe Barbengewässer-Typen finde ich mit Blick auf die jeweils angebrachten Angeltechniken ziemlich sinnig. Und ich bin grade etwas überrascht, dass ich mit der Weser, der Leine und der Werre eigentlich alle drei Typen in erreichbaren Nähe habe und somit methodentechnisch das volle Spektrum dieser Angelei ausprobieren kann. Sicher ist die Weser hier zwar noch kein Strom wie der Rhein, aber vom Gewässertyp genauso zu beangeln.


----------



## Tricast

fjuka, die neue Geheimwaffe der Frau Hübner. Jetzt will sie es mir aber zeigen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> fjuka, die neue Geheimwaffe der Frau Hübner. Jetzt will sie es mir aber zeigen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


fjuka hört sich schon mal gut an, hoffe du berichtest


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Trockenfutter oder eher so wie Frolic hart, aber leicht feucht? Klingt jedenfalls sehr spannend, lässt sich ja vielleicht auch für diverse andere Angelmethoden missbrauchen, wenn man sie vorfeuchtet, dass sie direkt sinken.


Also es ist komplett staubtrockenes Futter. Das mit dem Vorfeuchten müsste ich mal testen...
Auf jeden Fall muffelt es gewaltig auch ohne das da ein Tropfen Wasser rangekommen ist.
Die Rotaugen sind drüber hergefallen wie Kois auf Koi-Sticks im Teich.

EDIT: Die Idee ist auch wieder sowas von TobBok mit dem Katzenfutter. Ich hab teure Mainline Baits Pellets rumstehen, die ich nie fische...
Aber trockenes Katzenfutter....das ist bestimmt das BESTE ever


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Du hast das Pedigree tatsächlich probiert? Respekt!
> 
> Dazu fällt mir dieses Video ein:



Haha, nun ich schätze, mein Pedigree und das dieses Gentlemans dürften deutliche Unterschiede aufweisen. Hüstel.


----------



## Tobias85

Also dieses fjuka-Zeugs liest sich für mich wie knallig gefärbter Teig mit extra Lockstoffen. Ich persönlich wäre zu geizig, mir sowas vorgefertigt zu kaufen, aber bin dennoch gespannt auf die Ergebnisse der Frau Hübner.



TobBok schrieb:


> EDIT: Die Idee ist auch wieder sowas von TobBok mit dem Katzenfutter. Ich hab teure Mainline Baits Pellets rumstehen, die ich nie fische...
> Aber trockenes Katzenfutter....das ist bestimmt das BESTE ever



Fanta hat sein Method-Feeder-Futter ja auch auf Trockenfutter für Katzen und Hunde aufgebaut, das zieht bei den Fischen also auf jeden Fall. Wenn das von dir verlinkte so kleine Pellets sind, dann sind die natürlich gleich viel maulgerechter.


----------



## phirania

Die sind auch auf Döbel unterwegs...


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also dieses fjuka-Zeugs liest sich für mich wie knallig gefärbter Teig mit extra Lockstoffen. Ich persönlich wäre zu geizig, mir sowas vorgefertigt zu kaufen, aber bin dennoch gespannt auf die Ergebnisse der Frau Hübner.
> 
> 
> 
> Fanta hat sein Method-Feeder-Futter ja auch auf Trockenfutter für Katzen und Hunde aufgebaut, das zieht bei den Fischen also auf jeden Fall. Wenn das von dir verlinkte so kleine Pellets sind, dann sind die natürlich gleich viel maulgerechter.


Von der Pellet-Größe passt das genau ins Plötzen-Gesicht...


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also dieses fjuka-Zeugs liest sich für mich wie knallig gefärbter Teig mit extra Lockstoffen. Ich persönlich wäre zu geizig, mir sowas vorgefertigt zu kaufen, aber bin dennoch gespannt auf die Ergebnisse der Frau Hübner.



Susanne muß immer was neues probieren und wenn die Deern daran Spass hat dann soll sie doch ihren Spass haben. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt kommen wir diese Woche noch ans Wasser und da wird sie es testen. Ich berichte darüber oder vielleicht auch Susanne. Morgen geht es erstmal auf Kaffee und Apfelkuchen zu Skyduck und Frau ins Urlaubsdomizil. Muß nochmal die Hardy Swingtip und die ABU Swingtip in die Hand nehmen und probewedeln. Die Stöcke einfach zum niederknien.
Und die, die am Wasser sitzen, besonders geomas, wünschen wir schöne Stunden und schöne Fische.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Dann wünsche ich euch vieren erstmal viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ihr anschließend schnell die passenden Bedingungen zum Angeln vorfindet.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> #Hundefutter
> Und auch #Katzenfutter?
> Es gibt bei Edeka Katzentrockenfutter mit "echtem Hähnchen". Ist eine Edeka-Eigenmarke.
> Das sind kleine, braune, sehr harte Pellets.
> Durchmesser vllt 6-7 mm?
> Beim Anfüttern schwimmen sie einen Moment, bevor sie sich vollsaugen und absacken.
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Köttel, wenn man weiß wo sie absinken gut sind, um eine Stelle anzufüttern.
> Tests im lokalen Mühlenkolk haben gezeigt, dass die Rotaugen die Kügelchen gerne annehmen.
> Kann sie mir auch gut am Sperr oder Haar vorstellen....
> Werde beim nächsten Mal eine kleine Tasse davon mobsen und mal schauen, ob man damit Brassen fangen kann?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356815


Solchem leicht, oder richtig auftreibendem Trockenfutter kommt man sehr gut mit Pellet-Pumpen bei. Binnen kürzester Zeit haben sie sich so mit Wasser (plus Aromen!?) vollgesogen, dass sie gut sinken und relativ schnell zerfallen. Wenn man dann einen schönen Teig aus nassem Katzenfutter und Brot am Haken dazulegt, sollte es passen.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Solchem leicht, oder richtig auftreibendem Trockenfutter kommt man sehr gut mit Pellet-Pumpen bei. Binnen kürzester Zeit haben sie sich so mit Wasser (plus Aromen!?) vollgesogen, dass sie gut sinken und relativ schnell zerfallen. Wenn man dann einen schönen Teig aus nassem Katzenfutter und Brot am Haken dazulegt, sollte es passen.


Hast du nen Link zu einer fähigen Pellet-Pumpe?
Bin in dem Bereich absoluter Novize....
Und bei Aromen ist das so eine Sache...bin nicht unbedingt ein Fan davon unnötige Chemie in Dinge zu klatschen.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link zu einer fähigen Pellet-Pumpe?
> Bin in dem Bereich absoluter Novize....


Einen kleinen Moment bitte!


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Moment bitte!


Vielen Dank, Andal.


----------



## Hecht100+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb-pvikhKFM

Google mal nach  Preston Pellet Super Pump. 

Wenn du die von Orion oder Beate Uhse nimmst hast du Erklärungsnöte.


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link zu einer fähigen Pellet-Pumpe?



Es gibt sogar ein Buch darüber


----------



## Andal

Hier auf die Schnelle so eine Pumpe...

...in den Behälter kommen die Pellets und das Wasser, mit dem Kolben wird ein Unterdruck erzeugt, der das Wasser in die Pellets befördert.









						Ringers Pellet Pumpe neuestes Modell NEU  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Ringers Pellet Pumpe neuestes Modell NEU in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## TobBok

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb-pvikhKFM
> 
> Google mal nach  Preston Pellet Super Pump.
> 
> Wenn du die von Orion oder Beate Uhse nimmst hast du Erklärungsnöte.


Ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die hatten eine Packung Kondome in ihrer Tackle Box.
Keine Ahnung was die damit vorhatten....ich wills ehrlich nicht wissen - vor allem weil's Aal-Angler waren...



Andal schrieb:


> Hier auf die Schnelle so eine Pumpe...
> 
> ...in den Behälter kommen die Pellets und das Wasser, mit dem Kolben wird ein Unterdruck erzeugt, der das Wasser in die Pellets befördert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringers Pellet Pumpe neuestes Modell NEU  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Ringers Pellet Pumpe neuestes Modell NEU in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Danke. Das Grundkonzept mit Unterdruck konnte ich mir schon vorstellen - aber man kriegt ja auch viel Ramsch zu kaufen so...


----------



## Andal

Man kann natürlich die Krumperl auch in einer Schüssel mit Wasser vorweichen, aber dann hat man das Problem, den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen. Wenn man etwas zu lange wartet, gibt es einen Gatsch.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe ein älteres Modell von Browning, das tut es einwandfrei. Füllen, pumpen, raus und abtropfen lassen - immer perfekt vorgeweichte Pellets!


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die hatten eine Packung Kondome in ihrer Tackle Box.



Das macht schon Sinn... .
Hier gibt es viele Baggerseen welche im Sommer viele Fräuleins anziehen die sich dann ausziehen.. .
Oder Du bist gay und angelst an den Ville Seen... .
Präser und Munaschu sollte man immer am Mann haben..


----------



## Tobias85

Alternativ kann man sich auch ne 200-300mL Spritze aus der Apotheke holen und beim Vakuum ziehen die kleine Öffnung mit dem Finger verschließen. Im Kleinen Maßstab handle ich das so beim Aquarium.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich die Krumperl auch in einer Schüssel mit Wasser vorweichen, aber dann hat man das Problem, den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen. Wenn man etwas zu lange wartet, gibt es einen Gatsch.


Wobei man die Pampe dann auch nicht wegwerfen muss. Entweder als wet feeding, oder als Basis für einen Angelteig ist sie immer noch zu gebrauchen.

# Aromen

Es gibt Gewässer, wo gerade Barben vorzüglich auf "Hot Sausage" reagieren - aber sehr sparsam einsetzen!


----------



## Andal

# noch ein Aroma

Für die anstehende Winter-Barbensaison habe ich mir jetzt mal "Marmite" bei Amazon bestellt. Angeblich soll das die Barben auch sehr inspirieren.









						Marmite (Lebensmittel) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei man die Pampe dann auch nicht wegwerfen muss. Entweder als wet feeding, oder als Basis für einen Angelteig ist sie immer noch zu gebrauchen.
> 
> # Aromen
> 
> Es gibt Gewässer, wo gerade Barben vorzüglich auf "Hot Sausage" reagieren - aber sehr sparsam einsetzen!



Bei uns gibts in der Aller leider immer weniger Barben. Die paar die man fängt sind alle Recht klein.
Zum Glück hat unser Verein die Tiere jetzt komplett unter Schutz gestellt.


----------



## Andal

Bei den Barben und auch so, muss sich keiner sorgen, dass ich zu viel, respektive überhaupt entnehme.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Muß nochmal die Hardy Swingtip und die ABU Swingtip in die Hand nehmen und probewedeln. Die Stöcke einfach zum niederknien.



Und die Hardy hat sogar sone Art Historie.
Diese Rute hat gut 30 Jahre einen echten Meister begleitet.
Der Mann hatte 2 (!) Ruten, 2 Rollen, ne Stippe und ne billige Forellenrute für den damals noch kleinen Sohn.
Ich durfte Bilder von enormen Schleien, riesigen Karauschen, gewaltigen Döbeln und ekelhaft grossen Zuchtforellen bewundern.. .
Der Typ hat niemals ne dickere Schnur als 0,15er Damyl Mgic Flex besessen.. .
Nachdem der Junge alt genug war, ist der als vorbildlicher Vater bloß noch an den FoPu gefahren, damit der Junge fischen lernte.
Dann erkrankte der Mann und ist vor einigen Jahren verstorben.
So lag die Hardy Swing etliche Jahre erst in seiner Garage, um dann für Jahre in meinem Keller zu verschwinden.. .
Eigentlich sollte ich mal schauen was sich sonst noch so im Keller findet...
Jedenfalls bin ich sehr froh dass dieses Teil an jemanden gegangen ist, der das auch zu würdigen weiß und damit fischt...
Der Vorbesitzer war jedenfalls ein Könner.
Und kam mit genau diesen Posen wohl recht gut über die Runden...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und die Hardy hat sogar sone Art Historie.
> Diese Rute hat gut 30 Jahre einen echten Meister begleitet.
> Der Mann hatte 2 (!) Ruten, 2 Rollen, ne Stippe und ne billige Forellenrute für den damals noch kleinen Sohn.
> Ich durfte Bilder von enormen Schleien, riesigen Karauschen, gewaltigen Döbeln und ekelhaft grossen Zuchtforellen bewundern.. .
> Der Typ hat niemals ne dickere Schnur als 0,15er Damyl Mgic Flex besessen.. .
> Nachdem der Junge alt genug war, ist der als vorbildlicher Vater bloß noch an den FoPu gefahren, damit der Junge fischen lernte.
> Dann erkrankte der Mann und ist vor einigen Jahren verstorben.
> So lag die Hardy Swing etliche Jahre erst in seiner Garage, um dann für Jahre in meinem Keller zu verschwinden.. .
> Eigentlich sollte ich mal schauen was sich sonst noch so im Keller findet...
> Jedenfalls bin ich sehr froh dass dieses Teil an jemanden gegangen ist, der das auch zu würdigen weiß und damit fischt...
> Der Vorbesitzer war jedenfalls ein Könner.
> Und kam mit genau diesen Posen wohl recht gut über die Runden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356852


Gut zu sein bedarf es wenig und wer gut ist, fühlt als König!


----------



## geomas

@Tricast und @skyduck - viel Spaß morgen! Ne Harrdy würde ich auch irgendwann mal probewedeln wollen und die älteren Sportex Swing ebenfalls. Bedarf hab ich aktuell aber nicht an Schwingspitzruten. 
Eine (doppelt vorhandene) ABU Legerlite ist @rustaweli versprochen, schade, daß er sich nicht mehr hier blicken läßt. Hoffentlich gehts ihm und seiner familiy gut.

#fjuka

Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß man (und frau sowieso) an einigen Gewässern bombig mt denen fängt und an anderen gar nicht.
Habe einige YT-Clips gesehen, kurz nachgedacht und das Zeugs wieder aus dem „Warenkorb” entfernt. Hab ja noch genug anderes Zeugs zum Experimentieren.
Das Ausprobieren, Tüfteln an sich ist natürlich aller Ehren wert - also viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## geomas

Der heutige Angel-Nachmittag hatte hohen Erholungswert, das anglerische Potenzial von Fluß habe ich aber noch nicht mal ansatzweise auszuschöpfen versucht. Irgendwie war der Wurm drin.

Gleich vier Rotmilane kreisten zeitweise über der Wiese hinter mir, der Eisvogel kam regelmäßig vorbei, Rehe ebenfalls und eine Katze saß am Feldrand und wartete auf einen Fisch.
Ich folgte ihrem Beispiel mit nur minimal mehr Erfolg.

Hatte viele Fehlbisse und immer noch mit dem Kraut zu kämpfen. Immerhin ist es etwas weniger geworden und auch morscher.

Morgen probiere ich es evtl. etwas weiter flußabwärts. Dort könnte auch die Ultra zum Einsatz kommen.
Hier im Unterholz hätte ich Sorge, beim Anhieb das feine Rütchen gegen einen Ast zu knallen.

Ach ja, weil wir das Thema gerade hatten:





Grelle Farben für Kleinwerkzeuge wie Hakenlöser und Schlaufenbinder (oben einer von Ringers) sparen Zeit beim Suchen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


>



Mit diesem Photo, lieber Geo, hast Du das beste 80er Plattencover komponiert, das es je gab!


----------



## geomas

Wer sang noch mit piepsiger Mädchenstimme „Like a surgeon” oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Thomas.




----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> „Like a surgeon”




Sturgeon, es muss "sturgeon" heißen.


----------



## TobBok

Gestern angefangen, die Stelle an der wir die großen Döbel unterhalb des Wehrs gesehen haben, gezielt mit Mais anzufüttern. Ist ganz spannend. 
Abends in der grellen Sonne, nach 2 Hand Mais im Wasser, waren die Rotaugen schon auf die Stelle geschossen und haben die Körner aus dem Wasser gerupft.
Geht jetzt Mittwoch + Donnerstag weiter, hoffentlich Freitag Abend dann Ansitz. Vllt haben die Brassen, Karpfen und Co dann auch gemerkt, was die Stunde geschlagen hat und hängen da rum - wobei mir ein 70er Döbel ja am Liebste wäre - und die gibt es in der Aller augenscheinlich in extrem großen Zahlen....


----------



## geomas

Sturgeons sind doch auch Friedfische, oder?

Egal, ich konzentriere mich auf die jetzt in Hülle vorhandenen Species.
Operation Entschneiderung der 9ft Ultra Acolyte läuft und wurde soeben beendet. Von einer wunderschönen kleinen Rotfeder von an die 20cm.
Davor gab es Kraut, Kraut, Kraut in verschiedensten Abstufungen von "rott". So, jetzt ist ein Schwarm Paddler durch und ich halte Ausschau nach Fisch Nr. 2 für die feine Rute.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sei froh dass Du Swinger bist und kein Spinner!
Wenn Kraut für den Friedfischangler schon nervig ist, so ist es für die Spinner ne absolute Katastrophe..
Viel Erfolg noch und fang was Schönes...


----------



## rutilus69

Juhu, Post aus Great Britain  
Nein, keine Rute. Auch Posen machen glücklich 





@geomas  so ein Paddler liefert aber auch einen guten Drill 
Viel Erfolg noch und hol was schönes raus!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Auch Posen machen glücklich



Glow Tip Waggler von Drennan, super! 

In Anlehnung an diese Posen habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit einmal diese Waggler gebastelt.


----------



## Tobias85

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nein, keine Rute. Auch Posen machen glücklich



Da hat sich jemand am kompletten Drennan-Sortiment bedient. Den Driftbeater hatte ich neulich das erste mal im Einsatz und war recht zufrieden damit.

@geomas: Petri zum blutrot-goldenen Ruten-Erstling!


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Posen, @rutilus69 !

Fisch Nr. 2 war nach 2 Aussteigern eine weitere Rotfeder. 27cm und wundervoll gefärbt.
Falls ne verrückte Fee kommt und ich mein Leben lang nur noch Rotfedern fangen würde - ich wäre ein glücklicher Mensch.


----------



## Tricast

Ich sehe schon, die Tochter von Peter bekommt den Mund garnicht mehr zu, so schmeisst ihr der das Geld in den Rachen. Aber es geht halt nichts über Drennan-Posen beim feinen Fischen. Leider gibt es die Tinca Perfection nicht mehr. Viel Spass mit den neuen Sachen

wünscht Euch Heinz


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Davor gab es Kraut, Kraut, Kraut in verschiedensten Abstufungen von "rott". So, jetzt ist ein Schwarm Paddler durch und ich halte Ausschau nach Fisch Nr. 2 für die feine Rute.


Ich hab dieses Jahr ja auch schon ne Krautfahne rangekurbelt, die auf Wurm gebissen hatte. In der Mitte klebte dann ein 33er Dickkopf.
Also verachte das Kraut nicht - es könnte auch ein Döbel inkognito sein.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *Die Aalglöckchen sind aber auch nicht unbedingt Ükel-Konform, und als Doppelgebimmel es recht nicht. *Und viel Erfolg für dein Hechtprogramm, ist jetzt doch eine geile Zeit dafür.


[Stimmeausfemoff]ICH MUSS DOCH SEHR BITTEN![/Stimmeausdemoff]


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> [Stimmeausfemoff]ICH MUSS DOCH SEHR BITTEN![/Stimmeausdemoff]



Kling, Glöckchen, klingelingeling,
kling, Glöckchen, kling!
Laßt mich ein, ihr Kinder,
ist so kalt der Winter,
öffnet mir die Türen,
laßt mich nicht erfrieren.
Kling, Glöckchen, klingelingeling,
kling, Glöckchen, kling!

Kling Glöckchen…
Mädchen hört und Bübchen,
macht mir auf das Stübchen,
bring’ euch milde Gaben,
sollt‘ euch dran erlaben.
Kling Glöckchen…

Kling Glöckchen…
Hell erglühn die Kerzen,
öffnet mir die Herzen,
will drin wohnen fröhlich,
frommes Kind, wie selig.
Kling Glöckchen…

(Karl Enslin, 1819–1875)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ...und als Doppelgebimmel es recht nicht.



100% Ükel approved


----------



## phirania

Thomas. schrieb:


>


Ja die Werbung machts immer Schwerer


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs,

so, die Planungen für meine Vergeltungsexpedition  _einen harmlosen, eher zufälligen neuen Versuch_ an der Abrissstelle nehmen Gestalt an. Ich habe mein 11ft Medium Feeder Pärchen hervorgekramt und die E-Spulen der Rollen bereits heute mit deutlich robusterer Schnur bespulen lassen, so das sie am Wochenende schön gescme4idig auf der Spule liegt. Vermutlich werde ich aber mit nur einer Rute angeln, aber man weiss ja nie. Dann habe ich ein Muster meines 6er Gama 3310 in den Laden mitgenommen, und mir eine Auswahl an kräftigeren Öhrhaken entsprechender Größe und Form von verschiedenen Firmen besorgt. Palomar binde ich inzwischen ganz leidlich auch unter schlechten Lichtbedingungen- ich glaube aber dennoch, ich werde die Öhrhaken nach Plättchenmanier binden, mir gefällt bei einer reinen Öhrbindung die Schnur-Schenkel-Flucht nicht. Palomar üb ich aber trotzdem weiter, sit ein toller Knoten für WIrbel und so- hat auch Vorteile ggü. dem Grinner.
Ausserdem habe ich Starterlaubnis Mrs. Minimax für das ganze Wochenende. Und das beste ist: Es ist trüb-trauriges Nieselwetter vorausgesagt, das erstens für die richtige Lichtstimmung in der richtigen Zeit sorgen wird, und zweitens die Scharen von spaziergehenden Angel-Opi-Lungerer. die schon letztes WOchenende zu einem ernsthaften Problem wurden, wenigstens etwas reduzieren (Ich erwäge sogar, eventuelle Lungergäste darum zu bitten, weiterzugehen.) Und da ich rechtzeitig meine Schlechtwetterschutzklamotten ergänzt habe, brauche ich Wind, Kälte und Regen nicht zu fürchten.
Jetzt werde ich noch mein Studium entsprechender Filme und Berichte fortsetzen und Grundbleie schwärzen.
Es bleibt natürlich das typische Problem: Planung und Vorzeichen sind also so fortgeschritten und günstig, das dies unzweifelhaft den Zorn der Flussgottheit hervorrufen wird und alles furchtbar in die Binsen geht.
Sollte das passieren, und ich bemerke es rechtzeitig, das die Augen des Numen ungünstig auf mir liegen, werde ich nicht wie Hiob mich fügen und in Duldsamkeit üben, sondern zur Spinnrute greifen und den Flussabschnitt mit dem gefundenen 6fach Creature Bait, versehen mit 3 ANbissstellen, in einen Ort des Schreckens für Mensch und Tier verwandeln,

zum Äussersten entschlossen,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> ich glaube aber dennoch, ich werde die Öhrhaken nach Plättchenmanier binden, mir gefällt bei einer reinen Öhrbindung die Schnur-Schenkel-Flucht nicht.



Damit muss man vorsichtig sein - das ist nur dann brauchbar, wenn das Öhr verlötet ist, also normalerweise bei sehr großen Haken.
Ist das Öhr nur gebogen, besteht die Gefahr dass sich das Öhr ein ganz klein wenig öffnet, sobald Zug auf die Verbindung kommt, und dann wird die Schnur warscheinlich reissen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Glow Tip Waggler von Drennan, super!
> 
> In Anlehnung an diese Posen habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit einmal diese Waggler gebastelt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356911



Mini, Jason und jetzt auch noch Du.... .
Wie bekommt ihr das bloß hin, Posen zu bauen die soviel hübscher sind als die im Laden zu kaufenden Teile...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

# Weihnachten naht
# Karpfen für den Cup

Mein Lieber @geomas als ich heute das Angebot eines Discounters gelesen hab musste ich gleich an dich denken. 
Weihnachten naht nach diesem Prospekt und so bin ich auf den vergessenen Köder gekommen der hier abgebildet wurde.






Den Namen des Discounters lassen wir mal aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen weg.
Auf jedenfall musste ich nach der Arbeit eh zum Einkaufen und bin bei besagten zum Einkaufen, dabei ist mir dieses hier rein zufällig in den Korb gefallen.






So werter Georg hab ich dein Interesse geweckt ? 
Am Sonntag wenn das Wetter passt werde ich zumindest einen Versuch starten mit diesen etwas in Vergessenheit geratenen spezial Köder.

Als dann werte Ükelianer auf zum Boiliekauf in den Supermarkt


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Damit muss man vorsichtig sein - das ist nur dann brauchbar, wenn das Öhr verlötet ist, also normalerweise bei sehr großen Haken.
> Ist das Öhr nur gebogen, besteht die Gefahr dass sich das Öhr ein ganz klein wenig öffnet, sobald Zug auf die Verbindung kommt, und dann wird die Schnur warscheinlich reissen.. .



Oh, das ist natürlich ein guter Hinweis, danke dafür. Meine Bedenken galten eher, das scharfe Grate am Ende des Öhrdrahtes die Wicklung des Knotens beschädigen könnten.
Ich bin aber dennoch überzeugt, dass es kein Problem ist, einen Öhrhaken in Snell-Manier anzubinden. Denn der Knotless-Knot, der sich ja beim Karpfenangeln und in leichterer (Mono) Version) seit langer Zeit bewährt hat, ist ja im Grunde das gleiche, ebenfalls eine Snell Variante und millionenfach bewährt, und all diese Haken sind ja alle gebogen und nicht geschweisst.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> # Weihnachten naht
> # Karpfen für den Cup
> 
> Mein Lieber @geomas als ich heute das Angebot eines Discounters gelesen hab musste ich gleich an dich denken.
> Weihnachten naht nach diesem Prospekt und so bin ich auf den vergessenen Köder gekommen der hier abgebildet wurde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356945
> 
> 
> Den Namen des Discounters lassen wir mal aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen weg.
> Auf jedenfall musste ich nach der Arbeit eh zum Einkaufen und bin bei besagten zum Einkaufen, dabei ist mir dieses hier rein zufällig in den Korb gefallen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356946
> 
> 
> So werter Georg hab ich dein Interesse geweckt ?
> Am Sonntag wenn das Wetter passt werde ich zumindest einen Versuch starten mit diesen etwas in Vergessenheit geratenen spezial Köder.
> 
> Als dann werte Ükelianer auf zum Boiliekauf in den Supermarkt



Ich hatte letztes Jahr um die Zeit Marzipan Experimente gemacht, es lässt sich wunderbar kneten, portioniern und verformen, und sogar durch einkneten von Pülverchen aromatisieren. Leider löst es sich sehr schnell  auf (fast so schnell wie Zucker im Wasser, hmmmm...), so das ich die Experiemte ergebnislos beendete.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, das wird ja alles sehr spannend - Josef greift mit Marzipankartoffeln an und auch Minimax hat (relativ) schweres Geschütz am Start. Viel Erfolg!

@dawurzelsepp - ich bin minimal irritiert, weil ich eigentlich keinen Bezug zu Marzipan oder Lübeck ode so habe. Verwechselst Du mich eventuell?
Oder bezogen sich Deine Zeilen auf die Experimentierfreude in Sachen Köder?


----------



## Minimax

@dawurzelsepp - ich bin minimal irritiert, weil ich eigentlich keinen Bezug zu Marzipan oder *Lübeck* ode so habe.
[/QUOTE]

Es könnte sein, das neben deinem Ruf als experimetierfreudigster aller Ükel, ein Zusammenhang zwischen Lübeck und Rostock als Hansestädte eine Rolle gespielt hat.
Weitere Hanse-Ükels wären Gründervater @Fantastic Fishing (Tangermünde, ebenfalls ne Hansestadt, aber statt Marzipan sportet sie_ Nährstangen_) und Natürlich @Tricast Heinz als Bremer, die keine besonderen Süssigkeiten haben, aber immerhin Fischfrikadellen und Luftgetrocknetes (Bleikeller).
Letzteres wäre als Köder natürlich reizvoll, aber in Aquise und Verwendung rechtlich schwierig. Müsste man auch ne Ewigkeit einweichen, und würde dann vmtl. als Raubfischangel (=Wirbeltierköder) gelten.


----------



## geomas

Auch der heutige Urlaubstag war sehr erholsam und nicht besonders fischreich.





Bin zu einer Stelle gefahren, die ich vom Frühjahr kannte. Dicht bei meinem Quartier, aber zu weit für einen Marsch mit vollem Gepäck.
Die Acolyte Ultra 9ft hat sich sehr gut gemacht, auch wenn sie es heute nicht mit kampfstarken Fischen zu tun bekam. 





Nach den beiden wunderschönen Rotfedern gab es einen lütten Plötz mit großem Appetit.
Das Werfen war auch wegen des teilweise böigen Windes nicht ohne. 





Im Baum hingen gut sichtbar ein Spinner und ein großer Gummifisch als Warnung.

Den erhofften Ziefisch gab es dann an einem anderen Swim.





 Auch diese Stelle kannte ich vom Frühling. Hier hatte ich, so die Erinnerung nicht trügt, die River Ambush entschneidert.

Heute gab es dort einen knallharten Biß auf zwei Körner „Ananas-Mais” am 6er Circle Power. 
Der Fisch hätte fast die Rute mit ins Wasser genommen.
Ich war doch etwas enttäuscht, daß der Döbel nur 37cm hatte.

Hab dann die zweite Rute klargemacht und es mit Frolic probiert, fing aber nur Kraut.




Am Himmel zeigten sich nicht nur allerlei Vögel, sondern auch dunkle Wolken und ich bin deutlich vor der Dämmerung zurück. 
Einen kernigen Regenguß habe ich dennoch mitgenommen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Weihnachten naht nach diesem Prospekt und so bin ich auf den vergessenen Köder gekommen der hier abgebildet wurde.



Dieser vergessene Köder meint dabei die gute alte Kartoffel oder hast du tatsächlich einmal irgendwo etwas von Marzipankartoffeln als Köder gelesen?
Das klingt für mich ja etwas nach Izaak Walton, ähnlich ausgefallen waren seine damaligen Köder ja. 

Von der Sache her macht dein Köderexperiment aber sicherlich Sinn, berichte uns bitte vom Ausgang.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mini, Jason und jetzt auch noch Du.... .
> Wie bekommt ihr das bloß hin, Posen zu bauen die soviel hübscher sind als die im Laden zu kaufenden Teile...



Vielen Dank. 

Am Anfang habe ich genauso gestaunt wie du, vornehmlich über die tollen selbstgebauten Posen von unserem @dawurzelsepp.
In 2017 habe ich dann den ersten Selbstversuch gewagt, den Rest machen Geduld & Spucke aus.

Nachtrag:
Meine drei ersten selbstgebauten Posen überhaupt, wie man sieht ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.







Damals leider noch ohne Signatur und Baujahr auf den Posen, eben ein erster Versuch von mir.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax , Du verkennst Bremen, hier ist/war eine der besten Schokolade-Fabriken Deutschlands ansässig. Der Name Hachez sollte Dir geläufig sein. Leider ist die Firma verkauft worden.

Liebe Grüße nach Berlin

Heinz

PS.: Und für Marzipanliebhaber: WALD Königsberger Marzipan, Pestalozzistr. 54a (Ecke Suarezstr.) 10627 Berlin


----------



## Jason

@geomas Wünsche dir weiterhin einen schönen Angelurlaub. Der Köderbaum sieht gespenstisch aus. Willst du auch was dran hängen? Aber das ist ja nicht deine Abteilung.  Danke für die Impressionen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

# Köder Test#

ich bin nach Hundefutter heute zu Katzenfutter gewechselt, und jetzt kommt ihr mit Marzipan so schnell kann ich gar nicht einkaufen.
ganz kurz, heute 45min 1 Fisch auf Katzenfutter(sinkt).





Nachtrag: Leberwurst hat gefangen


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax , Du verkennst Bremen, hier ist/war eine der besten Schokolade-Fabriken Deutschlands ansässig. Der Name Hachez sollte Dir geläufig sein. Leider ist die Firma verkauft worden.



Lieber Heinz, verzeih bitte,  ich bin ein Süssigkeiten Banause, Du weisst ja, das meine geschmackliche Genusszone im Pikanten angelegt ist: Ich geniese Süsses selten, aber dann entschlossen, so wie ein Hund dann und wann gerne grast. Natürlich ist ein festlicher Anlass etwas ganz anderes, und da lasse ich mich von vertrauten Bezugspersonen ja sogar mit herrlichem Dessert löffelfüttern..


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax , Du verkennst Bremen, hier ist/war eine der besten Schokolade-Fabriken Deutschlands ansässig. Der Name Hachez sollte Dir geläufig sein. Leider ist die Firma verkauft worden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Berlin
> 
> Heinz
> 
> PS.: Und für Marzipanliebhaber: WALD Königsberger Marzipan, Pestalozzistr. 54a (Ecke Suarezstr.) 10627 Berlin


Meiner Frau ist der Name "Hachez" bestens geläufig. Die Süße mag süßes und diese Schokolade findet man bei uns überall. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Marzipankartoffeln als Köder......  Das ist doch Frevel!! Die gehören nur in den Angler


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> # Köder Test#
> 
> ich bin nach Hundefutter heute zu Katzenfutter gewechselt, und jetzt kommt ihr mit Marzipan so schnell kann ich gar nicht einkaufen.
> ganz kurz, heute 45min 1 Fisch auf Katzenfutter(sinkt).
> Anhang anzeigen 356947
> Anhang anzeigen 356948
> Anhang anzeigen 356949
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Leberwurst hat gefangen


52er Döbel auf Katzenfutter. Seht gut. Da wird wohl unsere Katze Lucy in Zukunft etwas von ihrem Leckerlis abtreten müssen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> 52er Döbel auf Katzenfutter. Seht gut. Da wird wohl unsere Katze Lucy in Zukunft etwas von ihrem Leckerlis abtreten müssen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Versuchs doch einfach mit Lucy


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp - ich bin minimal irritiert, weil ich eigentlich keinen Bezug zu Marzipan oder *Lübeck* ode so habe.
> 
> Es könnte sein, das neben deinem Ruf als experimetierfreudigster aller Ükel, ein Zusammenhang zwischen Lübeck und Rostock als Hansestädte eine Rolle gespielt hat.
> Weitere Hanse-Ükels wären Gründervater @Fantastic Fishing (Tangermünde, ebenfalls ne Hansestadt, aber statt Marzipan sportet sie_ Nährstangen_) und Natürlich @Tricast Heinz als Bremer, die keine besonderen Süssigkeiten haben, aber immerhin Fischfrikadellen und Luftgetrocknetes (Bleikeller).
> Letzteres wäre als Köder natürlich reizvoll, aber in Aquise und Verwendung rechtlich schwierig. Müsste man auch ne Ewigkeit einweichen, und würde dann vmtl. als Raubfischangel (=Wirbeltierköder) gelten.



Jetzt hab ich Bock auf ne Nährstange und es ist natürlich jedes Geschäft in der schönsten aller Hansestädte geschlossen.......


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mini, Jason und jetzt auch noch Du.... .
> Wie bekommt ihr das bloß hin, Posen zu bauen die soviel hübscher sind als die im Laden zu kaufenden Teile...


Einfach mal dran wagen. Hätte auch vorher nicht gedacht, dass meine Posen so einigermaßen anschaulich sind. Übung macht den Meister. Fang mal an damit. Das kann entspannend sein, wenn man Zeit dafür hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

#Marzipankartoffel

Wo wir schon bei Weihnachtsleckereien als Köder sind, was geht eurer Meinung nach außerdem gut an weihnachtlichen / winterlichen Zusätzen im Futter oder aber dem Hakenköder? Lebkuchengewürz ist mir bekannt aber was ist z.B. mit viel Zimt im Teig oder aber mit in Rum gedippten Boilies?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> #Marzipankartoffel
> 
> Wo wir schon bei Weihnachtsleckereien als Köder sind, was geht eurer Meinung nach außerdem gut an weihnachtlichen / winterlichen Zusätzen im Futter oder aber dem Hakenköder? Lebkuchengewürz ist mir bekannt aber was ist z.B. mit viel Zimt im Teig oder aber mit in Rum gedippten Boilies?



Spekulatiusmehl oder Spekulatiusgewürz, wahlweise auch Sternanis oder ein Fetzen vom Wichtel am 2er Haken.


----------



## Tobias85

Wow, ein strammer Döbel @thomas, Petri! Im Netz habe ich gestern auch solche gefüllten Futterkissen gesehen - sind die außen hart bzw. knusprig oder sind die insgesamt von weicher Konsistenz?

@geomas: Auch dir ein Petri an den kleinen Fluss.

Ich habs nochmal am Bach versucht, wieder mit Picker und Mais. Heute haben (trotz immer noch gleichem Haken) alle gehakten Fische auch den Weg an Land gefunden, namentlich waren das ein kleiner und zwei handlange Döbel sowie eine mittzwanziger Rotfeder, die aber nicht annähernd mit Georgs Fleisch bzw. Fisch gewordenem Sonnenuntergang mithalten konnte.

#Frolic

Mir kam heute auch wieder die Tüte Frolic Minis unter die Augen, während ich am Nubsies sortieren war. Da kam mir ein Gedanke, der sich vorzüglich umsetzen ließ: Die Korum Meatscrews haben den perfekten Durchmesser, um sie in die Löcher der Mini-Frolics zu drehen - kein Zerbrechen, keine bohren. Muss ich demnächst mal einsetzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...oder ein Fetzen vom Wichtel am 2er Haken.



Ich verwende ja auch gerne Wichtelextrakt, nur muss man bei der Dosierung etwas vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich verwende ja auch gerne Wichtelextrakt, nur muss man bei der Dosierung etwas vorsichtig sein.



Haut abziehen und dann als Topping auf dem Method Feeder verwenden. Löst oft ein Brassenbingo aus!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mit Fro*h*lic (Schließlich wird es gerade so schön weihnachtlich im Ükel.) habe ich auch schon einige Fische gefangen.
Wobei ich die Sorte mit Rind bevorzuge bzw. tun die Fische das.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit Fro*h*lic (Schließlich wird es gerade so schön weihnachtlich im Ükel.) habe ich auch schon einige Fische gefangen.
> Wobei ich die Sorte mit Rind bevorzuge bzw. tun die Fische das.



Und super, das du meinen Namen in deiner Signatur verwendest!

Cheers, dein C.Heers!


----------



## Thomas.

Tobias85 schrieb:


> sind die außen hart bzw. knusprig oder sind die insgesamt von weicher Konsistenz?


innen (mittig) knusprig außen weich habe sie auf einen 6er Haken gemacht, lassen sich sehr gut werfen
(sind von Aldi 0,49.-)


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> Versuchs doch einfach mit Lucy


Wenn meine Frau das lesen würde, bekommst du Besuch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das ist natürlich ein guter Hinweis, danke dafür. Meine Bedenken galten eher, das scharfe Grate am Ende des Öhrdrahtes die Wicklung des Knotens beschädigen könnten.
> Ich bin aber dennoch überzeugt, dass es kein Problem ist, einen Öhrhaken in Snell-Manier anzubinden. Denn der Knotless-Knot, der sich ja beim Karpfenangeln und in leichterer (Mono) Version) seit langer Zeit bewährt hat, ist ja im Grunde das gleiche, ebenfalls eine Snell Variante und millionenfach bewährt, und all diese Haken sind ja alle gebogen und nicht geschweisst.


Wenn du die Öhrhaken wie Plättchenhaken bindest, hast du das gleiche Problem, nur in "grün". Binde einen anständigen Grinner, zweimal durchs Öh und das wird auch perfekt halten.

# Katzenfutter
"Die Katze bleibt mein Freund an jedem Tag, an welchem Haken sie auch hängen mag!" 

# Mazipan
Den besten Marzipan machen die Klosterfrauen von der Fraueninsel im Chiemsee. Isso!


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Am Anfang habe ich genauso gestaunt wie du, vornehmlich über die tollen selbstgebauten Posen von unserem @dawurzelsepp.



Stimmt, @dawurzelsepp habe ich vergessen - noch so ein Künstler...
Für mich ist das leider nix, denn so sehr ich eure Werke bewundere, fehlt es mir an Muße und Geduld.
Leider....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, das wird ja alles sehr spannend - Josef greift mit Marzipankartoffeln an und auch Minimax hat (relativ) schweres Geschütz am Start. Viel Erfolg!
> 
> @dawurzelsepp - ich bin minimal irritiert, weil ich eigentlich keinen Bezug zu Marzipan oder Lübeck ode so habe. Verwechselst Du mich eventuell?
> Oder bezogen sich Deine Zeilen auf die Experimentierfreude in Sachen Köder?



Der Bezug war rein auf deine experimentierfreude bezogen......dein Ruf eilt dir vorraus


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Bankside Dreamer 
@rhinefisher 

Danke für die Blumen 

Nochmal zum Marzipan.
Marzipan war bei uns in den 90ern schon ein sehr spezieller Köder und hat daher Kultstatus. Aus Gründen der "Boiliesierung" ,schreibt man das so?, sind hald viele Karpfenköder in Vergessenheit geraten....schade eig wie ich immer wider feststellen muss......davon nehme ich mich nicht aus als eigentlich alter Teigfischer. Da ich ja jetzt wider mehr mit den Ruten der guten 90ern unterwegs bin hab ich momentan so ne Art Retrotrip und bin am versuchen mit alten hergbrachten wider zu fangen. 
Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag Nachmittag passt gehts zum erstenmal damit los.


----------



## TobBok

Thomas. schrieb:


> # Köder Test#
> 
> ich bin nach Hundefutter heute zu Katzenfutter gewechselt, und jetzt kommt ihr mit Marzipan so schnell kann ich gar nicht einkaufen.
> ganz kurz, heute 45min 1 Fisch auf Katzenfutter(sinkt).
> Anhang anzeigen 356947
> Anhang anzeigen 356948
> Anhang anzeigen 356949
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Leberwurst hat gefangen


Katzenfutter ist doch mal ein Top-Köder. Schicker Dickkopf.

#Anfüttern
Hab gestern an der Stelle die zweite Dose geleert, etwas später als gestern, weil ich erst 17:15 von der Arbeit wegkam.
Nachdem die erste Hand voll Norma Sonnenmais ins Wasser eingeschlagen ist, standen sofort Rotaugen im Flachwasser, einige würde ich gut und gerne auf über 30+cm schätzen....und fett waren sie auch. Der Mais wird augenscheinlich angenommen. Ein paar Hände später schossen dann die Döbel in den Rotaugen-Schwarm und man hat sogar einige feine Blasen zur Mitte des Wehrbetts aufsteigen sehen. Funktioniert wohl das Ganze...hoffentlich lässt sich das auch Freitag Abend in Fisch übersetzen.

#Waggler-Fischen 
Hab gestern dann testweise an der Stelle kurz nen Waggler mit halbem Rotwurm eingeworfen, um zu schauen, ob vllt ein gefräßiger Dickkopf Interesse hat....
Aber den Spruch mit den Terror-Barschen kann ich nur nochmal verstärken. 
Im Halbdunkeln hab ich nach 3 Minuten einen 26er Barsch an der Schnur gehabt auf nen 4er Wurmhaken.
Und der Biss von dem unverschämten Kerl sah am Waggler aus wie nen Schleien-Biss....was ein Halunke.
Erst den Waggler angehoben, dann zur Seite gezogen und dann erst nach unten weg. Die Percas tarnen sich jetzt schon als Tincas in der Aller.
Bodenlose Unverschämtheit!


----------



## Thomas.

# Döbelfutter#

mittlerweile habe ich auf Döbel ja schon sehr viel an Futter ausprobiert, wo mit ich den wenigsten Erfolg hatte war hier Made die brachten nur u. 20er, und mit Mais in verschiedenen Variationen habe ich trotz anfüttern (auch über Tage) nicht einen Döbel gefangen.
der Top Köder hier ist ohne frage Hundefutter (Katzenfutter ist bestimmt genauso gut) und an warmen Tagen ist Bread Punch auch sehr gut. 
nehme mal stark an das es bei jeden Gewässer anders ist, ebenso das ich bis jetzt jeden auf Sicht gefangen habe und dadurch auch nur einen versemmelt habe.


----------



## TobBok

Die Döbel hier sind absolute Allesfresser
Statistisch hab ich mit meinem Kumpel Nino dieses Jahr folgende Aufschlüsselung:
3 Döbel auf Spinnköder
2 Döbel auf Köderfischchen
15 Döbel auf Mais
2 Döbel auf Mais-Made
3 Döbel auf Brotflocke
7 Döbel auf Wurm
1 Döbel auf kleinen Pop-Up Boilie
1 Döbel auf Made (da sind die Plötzen glaub ich einfach schneller)

Von der Fanggröße reicht das bis dato von 8 cm bis 53 cm.
Am Häufigsten sind die 25er-35er Döbel dabei.
Der 8 cm Döbel war auf Forellenspinner, der 53er auf Mais-Made-Mix.
Bei uns spielen die Döbel also wirklich Allesfresser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Marzipan war bei uns in den 90ern schon ein sehr spezieller Köder und hat daher Kultstatus.



Marzipanbrot am Downrigger, der Legende nach schleppen die Spezies in der Lübecker Bucht noch heute so auf Lachs.
Quasi Niederegger am Drachkovitch-System oder auch der wahrscheinlich süßeste Trolling Spoon der Welt.


----------



## geomas

Brot als Flocke oder Punch ist die Nr. 1 für mich. 
Vermutlich wäre es unschlagbar, wenn man es selbst nach Gusto backen würde. 
So ließe sich die Konsistenz perfekt gestalten und in Sachen Aroma hätte man auch alle Möglichkeiten.
Ist nur leider enorm viel Aufwand.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, eben gab es die lang ersehnte erste Mecklenburger Kampfgüster des Urlaubs.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Brot als Flocke oder Punch ist die Nr. 1 für mich.
> Vermutlich wäre es unschlagbar, wenn man es selbst nach Gusto backen würde.
> So ließe sich die Konsistenz perfekt gestalten und in Sachen Aroma hätte man auch alle Möglichkeiten.
> Ist nur leider enorm viel Aufwand.


Der Aufwand hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen. Wasser, Trockenhefe, Mehl, Salz vermengen und Kneten und im warmen zugedeckt gehen lassen, Laib nach Gusto formen wenn möglich, nochmal gehen lassen und ab in den Ofen.
Durch eine längere Führzeit kann man die Eigenschaften des fertigen Produktes steuern, der Zeitaufwand, gerade wenn man eine geeignete Küchenmaschine hat ist dabei überschaubar weil man ja während Gehzeit etc. Andere Dinge tun kann. Vielleicht werde ich dahingehend mal experimentieren, weil Brotbacken macht eigentlich spass und satt (ähnlich wie angeln)


----------



## geomas

Ich habe früher ab und an Brot und Brötchen gebacken. Mit Aufwand meine ich die Rezeptur und Abläufe so zu perfektionieren, daß man jedes Mal das 100-Prozent-Angelbrot hinbekommt.

Kochtopf, bitte übernehmen Sie!


----------



## rutilus69

Lustig, ich habe grade gestern darüber nachgedacht, ob es eine gute Idee wäre sich das Brot selber zu backen.
Schauen wir Mal ob ich ein Rezept finde, dass dem typischen englischen Weißbrot möglichst nahe kommt.


----------



## geomas

Ich muß gerade an Käsebrötchen denken, die überbackenen aus dem "Back-Shop" meine ich.


----------



## rutilus69

Na toll, jetzt habe ich Hunger


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe früher ab und an Brot und Brötchen gebacken. Mit Aufwand meine ich die Rezeptur und Abläufe so zu perfektionieren, daß man jedes Mal das 100-Prozent-Angelbrot hinbekommt.
> 
> Kochtopf, bitte übernehmen Sie!


Beim Thema Reproduzierbarkeit leistet ein Brotbackautomat tolle Dienste (und ist auch garnicht mehr teuer)


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaube, es wird schwer die herrlich feuchte Klebrig- und Pappigkeit des Samys, Goldstandard der Angelbrote, am eigenen Herd zu reproduzieren, ebeso wie den hohen Luftanteil, ohne dafür eine gigantische hektargrosse und seelenlose Brotfabrik zu haben. 
Vermutlich wären Hausgemachte Brote einfach zu gut, frisch und knusprig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es wird schwer die herrlich feuchte Klebrig- und Pappigkeit des Samys, Goldstandard der Angelbrote, am eigenen Herd zu reproduzieren, ebeso wie den hohen Luftanteil, ohne dafür eine gigantische hektargrosse und seelenlose Brotfabrik zu haben.
> Vermutlich wären Hausgemachte Brote einfach zu gut, frisch und knusprig.


Fluffigkeit ist eine Frage der Teigführung, Feuchtigkeit eine Frage der Backdauer. Und man kann Curry in den Teig geben, klingt erstmal gut für mich


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und man kann Curry in den Teig geben



Backautomatenbestellung ist raus.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe ein Rezept gefunden das ich testen werde.
Wenn es zu lecker wird haben die Fische halt Pech gehabt und wenn es aus einem anderen Grund nicht die Anforderungen erfüllt: geschreddert wird es seinen Zweck erfüllen


----------



## phirania

Erstmal dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier und heute
Respekt bei dem Wetter am Wasser zusitzen.
Leider bei mir nicht immer Gesundheitlich möglich,aber ihr nehmt mich ja immer wieder mit.
Aber morgen wollte ich es nochmal versuchen,mit Begleitung.
Denn wenn man hier so mitliest,kommt das große Jucken wieder durch.
Und dagegen nutzt kein waschen.....


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Brot als Flocke oder Punch ist die Nr. 1 für mich.
> Vermutlich wäre es unschlagbar, wenn man es selbst nach Gusto backen würde.
> So ließe sich die Konsistenz perfekt gestalten und in Sachen Aroma hätte man auch alle Möglichkeiten.
> Ist nur leider enorm viel Aufwand.


Im normalen Backofen für Angelzwecke schwierig. Da kommt einfach zu wenig gleichmäßige Feuchtigkeit ans Backwerk. Das gibt dann viel Kruste und die wird gerne recht hart. Im Backautomaten geht es gut. Rentiert sich aber nur, wenn man mit extra Aromen arbeitet. Sonst ist der Sandwichtoast, oder "Türken-Fladen" ideal. Und vor allem mit weniger Aufwand verbunden. Perfekt ist holländischer Butterstuten, aber bei dem bleibt selten was für die Fische, weil ich den selber recht gerne hab.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und man kann Curry in den Teig geben, klingt erstmal gut für mich



Oder gemahlenes Hunde-/Latzenfutter, Marmite, Parmesan, ...das eröffnet ganz neue Brotflockenwelten und unsere alte Brotbackmaschine müsste noch auf dem Dachboden stehen


----------



## Andal

Bei einigen Zutaten solltest du aber den Backautomaten außerhalb des eigentlichen Wohnraumes betreiben. Gewisse Gerüche sind sehr seßhaft und können leicht zu gewissen Spannungen unter den Bewohnern führen.

Ich erinnere mich da nur an die Versuche mit Frolic-Boilies - das war enorm herb!


----------



## TobBok

Ihr habt alle den Luxus mit Brot angeln zu können...
Bei uns gibt es dafür massig Abnehmer, die nicht Fisch heißen: Ente, Schwan, Nutria und Co....
Ente mag ich zwar essen, aber der Drill ist nicht ganz so meins...

Die Fische, die ich dieses Jahr auf Brot gefangen habe, waren alle im Mühlenkolk gefangen bei mir quasi vor der Haustür, wo es quasi keine Vögel gibt....
Da dann aber das volle Ükel Programm, Döbelinos, Plötzinos, Karperinos und Karauscherinos....


----------



## Andal

Vögel sind eigentlich unproblematisch. Die Fischerei mit Brot ist ja, wegen der Haltbarkeit am Haken, zeitlich relativ kurz getaktet. Wenn man allerdings mitten unterm Federvieh fischt, wird jeder Köder kritisch. Bei Schwänen halt nur Halstiefe. Aber Reiherenten holen dir auch Boilies ohne Schwierigkeiten aus 12 - 15 m Tiefe herauf.

Die wohnen halt mal dort am Wasser und wir sind bloss Gast.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich da nur an die Versuche mit Frolic-Boilies - das war enorm herb!



Gut zu wissen, vielen Dank! ^^


----------



## Tikey0815

Ihr seit lustig, wenn ich demnächst in der Küche stehe und Brot backe wird sich meine Frau bestimmt freuen........aber wenn ich ihr sag "Das ist für die Fische" 
WIrd sie Käsesemmel aus mir machen


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ihr seit lustig, wenn ich demnächst in der Küche stehe und Brot backe wird sich meine Frau bestimmt freuen........aber wenn ich ihr sag "Das ist für die Fische"
> WIrd sie Käsesemmel aus mir machen


Kauf erst eine Tüte frische Käsebrötchen und starte dann die Versuche mit dem Katzenfutterbrot. Das leuchtet der weiblichen Logik eher ein und vermeidet wenigstens einen Teil der Kakophonien.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Im normalen Backofen für Angelzwecke schwierig. Da kommt einfach zu wenig gleichmäßige Feuchtigkeit ans Backwerk. Das gibt dann viel Kruste und die wird gerne recht hart. Im Backautomaten geht es gut. Rentiert sich aber nur, wenn man mit extra Aromen arbeitet. Sonst ist der Sandwichtoast, oder "Türken-Fladen" ideal. Und vor allem mit weniger Aufwand verbunden. Perfekt ist holländischer Butterstuten, aber bei dem bleibt selten was für die Fische, weil ich den selber recht gerne hab.


Man kann den Laib ja aushöhlen und dann als voll abbaubares Geschirr für den mitgebrachten heißen Eintopf nutzen


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Vögel sind eigentlich unproblematisch. Die Fischerei mit Brot ist ja, wegen der Haltbarkeit am Haken, zeitlich relativ kurz getaktet. Wenn man allerdings mitten unterm Federvieh fischt, wird jeder Köder kritisch. Bei Schwänen halt nur Halstiefe. Aber Reiherenten holen dir auch Boilies ohne Schwierigkeiten aus 12 - 15 m Tiefe herauf.
> 
> Die wohnen halt mal dort am Wasser und wir sind bloss Gast.


Wenn der Vogel sich in der Schnur verdreht,,
hab ich zuhause ein schönes Vogelbratgerät.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ihr seit lustig, wenn ich demnächst in der Küche stehe und Brot backe wird sich meine Frau bestimmt freuen........aber wenn ich ihr sag "Das ist für die Fische"
> WIrd sie Käsesemmel aus mir machen


Da ist es clever, erst das bevorzugte Brot deiner Gattin zu backen und dann wenn sie satt wie ne dicke Katze auf dem warmen Ofen schnurrt das fiese Angelbrot zu backen


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann den Laib ja aushöhlen und dann als voll abbaubares Geschirr für den mitgebrachten heißen Eintopf nutzen


Wollen wir fischen, oder Chichi machen?


----------



## geomas

Ich bin für Chichi.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wollen wir fischen, oder Chichi machen?


Dann lamentier nicht über Krustendicke


----------



## Andal

Wer lamentiert denn? Ich hol mir den Toast beim Rewe und dann ist Ende der Beratung!


----------



## geomas

Also festzuhalten wäre, daß es offenbar bei den Briten fittere und buntere Maden, knackigere Caster und besseres Angel-Brot gibt.
Habe mal nachgesehen - ebay-kleinanzeigen quillt fast über vor Anzeigen von günstigen Brotbackautomaten. Hmm...


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Also festzuhalten wäre, daß es offenbar bei den Briten fittere und buntere Maden, knackigere Caster und besseres Angel-Brot gibt.
> Habe mal nachgesehen - ebay-kleinanzeigen quillt fast über vor Anzeigen von günstigen Brotbackautomaten. Hmm...


Als Mensch, der so einige Sommer im Ferienhaus in Schweden verbracht hat und dabei so einige Backautomaten testen konnte, kann ich nur sagen:
Lieber etwas ältere Modelle von hochwertigeren Marken beziehen anstatt neuer, schicker Modelle von günstigen Marken.....

Ansonsten kannst du das Brot auch gleich als kompostierbare Bowlingkugel vermarkten.


----------



## Andal

Ganz toll ist auch, wenn der Knethaken im fertig gebackenen Brot verbleibt und die Zimmerlinde darauf herumsäbelt, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Natürlich immer mit der Ruinierung ungeeigneter, aber teurer Messer einhergehend.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Beim Thema Reproduzierbarkeit leistet ein Brotbackautomat tolle Dienste (und ist auch garnicht mehr teuer)



Ganz genau - und zufällig hat der rhinefischer einen fast Unbenutzen von Unold rumstehen.
Jetzt weiß ich endlich wofür man soetweas gebrauchen kann....
Wer das Ding gebrauchen kann, einfach Bescheid geben...
Wenn ich so weiter mache, werde ich noch des Ükels Krämer...


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Perfekt ist holländischer Butterstuten


Holländer und Brot in einem Satz geht eigentlich nicht, zwei Welten prallen auf einander


----------



## Hecht100+

Das hast du leider sowas von recht, wenn ich daran denke, was man bei Albert Heijn angeboten kriegte, gut das man einen großen Kofferraum hatte.


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> Holländer und Brot in einem Satz geht eigentlich nicht, zwei Welten prallen auf einander


Wobei der Butterstuten, so wie er hier feilgeboten wird, auch rein gar nichts mit einem Brot am Hut hat, außer vielleicht der Form. Einfach nur ein Hefegebäck aus der Kastenform, das erstklassige Brotflocken ergibt und mit bretonischer Butter und englischer Bitterorangenmarmelade zum Niederknien schmeckt.


----------



## TobBok

Was meint ihr, welche Kombo für den Mais-Ansitz morgen sollte ich eher in Beschlag nehmen?
Kogha Sensitip + Shimano Baitrunner ST FB 2500 + 0,25er 4,6 kg
oder
Shimano Alivio (der gute alte Allround-Knüppel) + DAM Quick 1 3000 + 0,30er 6,9 kg?


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, welche Kombo für den Mais-Ansitz morgen sollte ich eher in Beschlag nehmen?
> Kogha Sensitip + Shimano Baitrunner ST FB 2500 + 0,25er 4,6 kg
> oder
> Shimano Alivio (der gute alte Allround-Knüppel) + DAM Quick 1 3000 + 0,30er 6,9 kg?


Wenn auch gute(!) Karpfen vorkommen, dann die etwas stabilere Version.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn auch gute(!) Karpfen vorkommen, dann die etwas stabilere Version.


In der Aller werden regelmäßig kapitale Karpfen gefangen, die stehen aber eher an anderen Standorten als unterhalb vom Wehr...die lungern eher im Staubereich über den Wehren rum. Aber ich denke mal, dass es auch eher die stabilere Version wird, weil ich kurz oder knapp an der Krautkante fischen muss, wo der Betonboden ins normale Flußbett übergeht.....einfach um unnötige Abrisse zu vermeiden.
Ich schmeiß dann mal den Allround-Knüppel ins Auto.
Oder ich geh noch weiter, schmeiße die als Aal-Kombo gedachte Rute ins Auto....
da ist ne 4000er Rolle mit 0,35er Schnur dran.


----------



## Thomas.

TobBok schrieb:


> 4000er Rolle mit 0,35er





TobBok schrieb:


> 2500 + 0,25er





TobBok schrieb:


> 3000 + 0,30er


wenn ich mir die Rollen Größen so ansehe und die Schnur dafür, frage ich mich gerade ob du ein ängstlicher oder sehr vorsichtiger Angler bist


----------



## Andal

...oder einfach nur ein bedachter Fischer. Eine dickere Schnur heisst ja nicht automatisch, dass man die Fische knüppelt und nicht sensibel fischt.


----------



## TobBok

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die Rollen Größen so ansehe und die Schnur dafür, frage ich mich gerade ob du ein ängstlicher oder sehr vorsichtiger Angler bist


Ich hab den Kram so aufgespult wie er mir mal in die Hand gefallen ist.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt damals hab ich mir über solche Sachen noch keine großartigen Gedanken gemacht, so direkt nach der Angelprüfung.
Seitdem die Schnur da drauf ist, hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme damit und habe daher keinen Bedarf das Ganze zu wechseln.
Aber ich habe Wertschätzung für die dicken Seile auf meinen Rollen gefunden.
Aller und umliegende Gewässer neigen zu starker Verkrautung und wenig meiner Angelei findet in echten Stillgewässern statt.
Lieber einen Fisch weniger fangen als einen Abriss zu viel zu fabrizieren.

Im Übrigen hab ich für zB unseren kleinen Vereinsteich eine Winkelpicker mit 0,16er Schnur an der Rolle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz toll ist auch, wenn der Knethaken im fertig gebackenen Brot verbleibt und die Zimmerlinde darauf herumsäbelt, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Natürlich immer mit der Ruinierung ungeeigneter, aber teurer Messer einhergehend.


Dann muss es eine Blockflöte aber auch im Brot gelassen haben - ich sehe darin ganz klar Führungsversagen und mangelnde Fachaufsicht


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz genau - und zufällig hat der rhinefischer einen fast Unbenutzen von Unold rumstehen.
> Jetzt weiß ich endlich wofür man soetweas gebrauchen kann....
> Wer das Ding gebrauchen kann, einfach Bescheid geben...
> Wenn ich so weiter mache, werde ich noch des Ükels Krämer...


Andere Leute rufen den Sperrmüll, du den Ükel


----------



## Thomas.

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich hab den Kram so aufgespult wie er mir mal in die Hand gefallen ist.
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt damals hab ich mir über solche Sachen noch keine großartigen Gedanken gemacht, so direkt nach der Angelprüfung.
> Seitdem die Schnur da drauf ist, hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme damit und habe daher keinen Bedarf das Ganze zu wechseln.
> Aller und umliegende Gewässer neigen zu starker Verkrautung und wenig meiner Angelei findet in echten Stillgewässern statt.
> Lieber einen Fisch weniger fangen als einen Abriss zu viel zu fabrizieren.



damit ist meine frage mehr als beantwortet   war von mir nicht blöd gemeint nur Neugier


----------



## rhinefisher

Zum wankelnden Brötchen - Der Stammtisch für Brotfetischisten....


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann muss es eine Blockflöte aber auch im Brot gelassen haben - ich sehe darin ganz klar Führungsversagen und mangelnde Fachaufsicht


Ich hole mir jetzt mein Brot beim Bäcker und habe die Gattin, nebst dem Automaten, der Weite empfohlen. Angenehmer ist das!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, man kann ja fast den Eindruck bekommen, dass Ihr in die Baker-Street umgezogen seit. Ich halte es wie Andal und kaufe mein (Angel)Brot beim Discounter. Obwohl ... in den letzten beiden Tagen hätte ich doch Zeit gehabt, hier schifft es nämlich ohne Unterlass. Fürchterlich, selbst die Gängemit Ferdinand machen keinen Spaß. Aus lauter Frust bin ich heute zum Angelladen gefahren. Habe allerlei unükeliges Zeugs gekauft (es ist ja schließlich Herbst), aber auch den Wochenendliter Maden besorgt und meinen Vorfachhakenvorrat ergänzt. Ach so: Die Drennan-Matche, die mir vor einigen Wochen im Baitstore über den Weg gelaufen ist, hat noch ne eigene Rolle bekommen. Es ist ne 1000er Ninja LT von Daiwa geworden: Klein, handlich und leicht! Mal schauen, wann sie das erste Mal ans Wasser kommt?


----------



## Kochtopf

#Brot
Klar ist der Kaufmannsladen um die Ecke bequemer, aber der Ükel wäre nicht der Ükel wenn nicht immer mal wieder experimentelle Sauen durchs Dorf gejagt werden würden


----------



## Andal

Ja soll jeder baatzeln, wie er will. Mir ist das einfach zu viel und das 87 ct. Packerl Toast genug.


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Ja soll jeder baatzeln, wie er will. Mir ist das einfach zu viel und das 87 ct. Packerl Toast genug.


Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Der Weg ist das Ziel


Es kann zum Hobby im Hobby werden - warum auch nicht!?


----------



## geomas

#brot

Na da hab ich ja mal wieder ne bunte und sehr schöne Diskussion vom Zaun gebrochen: sehr gerne und gerne wieder..
Meist kaufe ich das Brot beim nahegelegenen Discounter, aber aus verschiedenen Gründen ist es nicht immer taufrisch, wenn ich damit zum Angeln losziehe.
Aktuell ist es etwas zu mürbe und der Dorfladenhier im Urlaub hat nichts, was an Sandwichtoast erinnert.


„Hobby im Hobby” paßt perfekt zum Angel-Brotbacken - da denke ich an den Posenbau oder die (ernsthafte) Sammelei von altem Gerät oder auch die Räucherei, die einige (vermutlich nicht hier im Ükel) ernster nehmen als die Angelei an sich.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #brot
> 
> Na da hab ich ja mal wieder ne bunte und sehr schöne Diskussion vom Zaun gebrochen: sehr gerne und gerne wieder..


Dies, lieber geo, ist neben im besten Sinne romantischen Bildern und herzerwärmendenberichten sowie subtilen Schabernack deine Hauptaufgabe im Ükel. Du bist quasi Head of Pig through village chasing des Ükels


----------



## Tobias85

Mich reizt ja weniger das selbstgebackene an sich, sondern die Option, aromatisiertes Brot zu verwenden. Frolic-Brot gibts in meinem Discounter nämlich nicht 

Ich war heut Nachmittag nochmal am kleinen Weiher, nix mit Schleie.


----------



## geomas

Hier schifft es leider seit Mittag ununterbrochen. Vormittags habe ich eine andere Stelle besucht, diese kannte ich wie viele andere „Spots” schon aus dem Frühjahr. Landschaftlich war es wieder bombig: Eisvögel zischten im Tiefflug an mir vorbei, ein großer Raubvogel übte sich im Rüttelflug, Rehe und ein Kranich grasten auf den Wiesen, Nebelkrähen sorgten für den Soundtrack.

Links und rechts einer alten Weide probierte ich mein Glück. Rechts des Baumes gab es nur einen lütten Plötz, links einen jugendlichen knapp 20+Döbel, der sich nicht ernstgenommen fühlte, weil ich ihn aushob. Die bereits erwähnte Mecklenburger Kampfgüster gab es auch und weitere Plötz. 
Alles eher kleine Vertreter ihrer Art.






Mehrgenerationenhaus in „meiner” Weide. Die Löcher sind viel zu groß für nen normalen Specht.
Dachte ich mir - etwas später kamen zwei Buntspechte vorbei. 
Vermutlich stammen die Löcher von ihnen, bewohnt werden sie wohl nicht mehr.
Vieleicht haben andere Tiere die Behausungen im weichen Holz erweitert.

Auch ne prima Rutenablage hatte der alte Baum für mich parat:




Das Flüsschen ist hier eher schmal und die Fließgeschwindigkeit war nicht sehr hoch.
Hatte erneut viele Hänger. Erstaunlich fand ich wieder mal, wieviel Druck sich über eine 5lb-Mono ausüben läßt. 
Einen Totalabriß gab es heute - nicht mit Fisch am Haken, sondern Montage verhakt in der Ufervegetation.





Benutzt habe ich hauptsächlich die vermutlich über 30 Jahhre alte Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder.
Die Rute sieht mit ihrem „Nougat-Braun” nicht gerade schnieke aus, ist meiner Meinung nach aber absolut Spitze, was die Aktion angeht.
Die neue Drennan war mir heute zu kurz.

Habe mit Brotflocke (direkt am Haken oder auch am Haar) sowie mit Spezial-Mais geangelt:





Und zwar mit grellorangem Angelmais aus dem Glas von Timarmix in der Aroma-Variante „Muschel”.
Direkt nach diesem Foto habe ich ausgeworfen, die Rute abgelegt, das Glas zugeschraubt und sah dabei aus dem Augenwinkel, wie die Rute sich extrem krümmte, gegen den Ast schlug  - aber ich war zu langsam. Aber für ne kurze Weile gab es viele Bisse auf den orangen Muschel-Mais. Plötz waren die hungrigen Abnehmer.
Auch kleine Fische haben gelegentlich großen Appetit (ich denke da zum Beispiel an TobBoks 8cm-Döbel auf Spinner).

Naja, morgen soll das Wetter wieder Angler-freundlicher werden und für mich gibts sicher schöne Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war heut Nachmittag nochmal am kleinen Weiher, nix mit Schleie.


Der Tinca Fluch schwebt auch noch über mir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

...vielleicht sollte ich es ja mal mit einem aromatisierten Brot, nach Art einer Dampfnudel, als weicher Hefeteig in einem Topf auf dem Ofen gegart, versuchen.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Dann war es ja trotz Regen ein recht erfolgreicher Angeltag bei dir.  Petri zu den Fischen!

Von welcher Marke sind denn eigentlich deine Quick Stops? Nachdem meine Aliexpress-Bestellung schon viel zu lange auf sich warten lässt, hab ich neulich im Angelladen die einzig vorhandenen von Matrix gekauft, aber die sind alles andere als Spitz, damit bin ich eher unzufrieden.


----------



## Minimax

Danke, Geo für den schönen Bericht und die Bilder, und natürlich herzliches Petri. Ich finde übrigens, das die Rute in ihrem matten graubraun garnicht schlecht aussieht, grade in "wilder" Umgebung und spüre, das ihr eine Shakespeare (oder Mitchell, m.M.n.) wunderbar stehen würde.

@Jason, mein Lieber, ich weiß es ist kein Troost/
Aber noch bin auch ich schleienloos/
Drum spute Dich mit Wurm, Mais und Made,/
Ein 2020 ohne Schleie wäre doch schade/
Und nun wirds Zeit, noch vor dem Froost/
Hg,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

#tinca

Tja, ne Tinca und auch ne Karausche hatte ich noch gar nicht in diesem Jahr. Auch in Sachen gibelio ne Fehlanzeige.
Naja, mein persönlicher Fokus lag ja eher auf den Flüssen und ihren Bewohnern.




Tobias85 schrieb:


> @geomas: Dann war es ja trotz Regen ein recht erfolgreicher Angeltag bei dir.  Petri zu den Fischen!
> 
> Von welcher Marke sind denn eigentlich deine Quick Stops? Nachdem meine Aliexpress-Bestellung schon viel zu lange auf sich warten lässt, hab ich neulich im Angelladen die einzig vorhandenen von Matrix gekauft, aber die sind alles andere als Spitz, damit bin ich eher unzufrieden.



Auf dem Mais-Foto sah man ne Fertig-Montage aus dem Hause Drennan. Am liebsten sind mir mittlerweile auch „lose” die Pushstops vom alten Peter. Von Preston hatte ich neulich online welche gekauft, die mir nicht gefallen - sehr kurz und dick im Vergleich zu den von Drennan.
Von MS-Range hab ich auch „gute” spitze Stops - die ähneln jenen von Drennan sehr.

Einen Tipp sende ich Dir per PN.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Benutzt habe ich hauptsächlich die vermutlich über 30 Jahhre alte Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder.
> Die Rute sieht mit ihrem „Nougat-Braun” nicht gerade schnieke aus, ist meiner Meinung nach aber absolut Spitze, was die Aktion angeht.


ich finde das „Nougat-Braun richtig schnieke mal was anderes.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - danke für die netten Worte! 
An der Tri-Cast nutze ich eine technisch recht moderne Rolle (Aero GTM 4010 aus den 1990er Jahren). Die ist optisch relativ unaufdringlich.
Die noch älteren Rollen passen mir von der Schnurverlegung und auch allgemeinen Handhabung her nicht so recht zu dieser famosen Rute.
Irgendwann bei einem Ükel-Treffen der Zukunft kann ich Dir diese schöne alte Rute evtl. mal in die Hand drücken. Oder vielleich auf der nächsten Stippermesse.

#lt-Rollen
Da mein lokaler Angelladen ja irgendwie meine Wünsche nicht so recht befriedigen kann habe ich eben blind im www ne LT Exceler 2000D für die Drennan bestellt. Bin sehr gespannt, laut Erfahrungsberichten im Netz soll sie ja dank verschraubter Kurbel so gut wie kein Spiel im „Antriebsstrang” haben und somit ein direkteres Angelgefühl vermitteln.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> @Jason, mein Lieber, ich weiß es ist kein Troost/
> Aber noch bin auch ich schleienloos/
> Drum spute Dich mit Wurm, Mais und Made,/
> Ein 2020 ohne Schleie wäre doch schade/
> Und nun wirds Zeit, noch vor dem Froost/
> Hg,
> Minimax


Dann sitzen wir wohl im selben Boot. Bist du überhaupt mal gezielt auf Schleie gegangen? Ich schon. An einem Teich, wo es keine gibt. . Aber das Jahr hat ja noch ein paar Tage. Wir werden sehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Die exceler 2000 hat sich bei mir an der Sportex mit einzwei Hechtlein, einem tollen Rapfen und vielen Barchen bewährt- von zahllosen Hängern, Ästen und sogar einem Mopedreifen ganz zu schweigen bewährt. Sie ist ja bis auf die (abscheulich goldene) Kurbel baugleich mit der legalis.
Bei der festen Kurbel ist anzumerken, das man sie tunlichst immer dranlassen sollte, oder anderenfalls die Aufnahme im Gehäuse abdecken sollte, da das Fett durch seine Klebrigkeit alle möglichen Partikel einsammelt, die dann in die Rolle wandern.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mich reizt ja weniger das selbstgebackene an sich, sondern die Option, aromatisiertes Brot zu verwenden. Frolic-Brot gibts in meinem Discounter nämlich nicht


Es ist schlicht und ergreifend die Erweiterung des Angelns an sich. Egal ob man auf dem Häusl sinniert, wie am Wasser vorzugehen sei, oder in der Küche die restliche Familie in den Wahnsinn treibt. Es ist der Mehrwert des Angelns, den die ganzen Nonrutianer einfach nicht schnallen werden.


----------



## rutilus69

Der Plan für morgen steht. Ich habe frei und meine Frau muss arbeiten. Also habe ich den ganzen Tag Zeit der fröhlichen Fischwaid zu fröhnen.
Ich werde ein paar kleine Seen in der Umgebung abklappern und schauen, ob sich dort Karauschen rumtreiben. Wenn es Giebel, Schleien, Karpfen oder was anderes mit Flossen wird - auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg morgen!


----------



## Tricast

Wir wünschen allen morgen einen schönen Tag am Wasser. Das Wetter soll wohl etwas besser werden und so werden wir auch einen Versuch starten, wie immer am Tietjenteich. Unser Zielfisch heißt FISCH, erstmal überhaupt einen an den Haken bekommen, die sind im Moment unglaublich zickig. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

# aromatisierte Köderküche

Weil wir mit dem Brot schon mitten drin sind. Das, was die Schwaben Knöpfle und Bayern und Österreicher Spotz'n nennen, eignet sich hervorragend zum pimpen. Einfach aus den üblichen Zutaten (Mehl, Eier, in dem Fall Wasser und einer guten Prise Salz) einen zähen Teig herstellen. Jetzt kann man an Aromen beimengen, was man gerne hat: Knoblauch(granulat), Curry, Sardellenpaste, Katzenfutter fein püriert, durchgedrehte Leber... alles was einem einfällt. Nun nur noch gut vermischen, mit dem Hobel ins kochende Wasser reiben und wenn sie richtig schwimmen - fertig.

Diese Teigware ist sinkend, wie Mais zu ködern und zu fischen - und eben an jeden Geschmack anpassbar. Sie lässt sich auch problemlos frosten und lagern.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht und ergreifend die Erweiterung des Angelns an sich. Egal ob man auf dem Häusl sinniert, wie am Wasser vorzugehen sei, oder in der Küche die restliche Familie in den Wahnsinn treibt. Es ist der Mehrwert des Angelns, den die ganzen Nonrutianer einfach nicht schnallen werden.


Eckhard Henscheid würde sagen: "Und so soll's ja auch sein."


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Eckhard Henscheid würde sagen: "Und so soll's ja auch sein."


den Schwachsinn in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf.


----------



## TobBok

Thomas. schrieb:


> damit ist meine frage mehr als beantwortet   war von mir nicht blöd gemeint nur Neugier


Kannst ja mal vorbeikommen und so wie ich mal nen ordentlichen Döbel ausm Krautmantel puhlen....
Die Biester hängen grade so am Haken und dann muss ich sie mit der Peitsche ausm Kraut navigieren so eng, dass der Haken nicht ausschlitzt, der Fisch nicht aussteigt oder die Schnur an irgendeinem Hindernis abreißt. Selbst die 30er Schnur wird regelmäßig rau und Stück für Stück abgeklippt.



geomas schrieb:


> (ich denke da zum Beispiel an TobBoks 8cm-Döbel auf Spinner).


Am Wehr wo ich angefüttert hab, schwimmt auch mal ne ordentliche Plötze nem 1 Gramm Gummijig im Barsch Design hinterher...insbesondere in der Brutfischphase...

Ich werde mal heute Abend schauen, ob mich das Wetter nicht sofort aus der Bahn wirft...bin ja jung und regen- sowie lernresistent.....
Bissl wind hält mich nicht von den Döbeln fern....

Morgen soll das Wetter hier nich so prall werden, aber selbst -10°C halten mich nicht von den Flüssen fern...da wird so ein bissl Regen und Wind das auch nicht tun.
Frage ist, ob ich tatsächlich mal das Experiment wage und mit der Posen-Rute in einer der Kuhlen im Lachte-Tal zu angeln, in der wirklich kapitale Brassen stehen....
Früher sind das Flüsschen bis zu 500 Brassen hochgewandert zum Laichen...Deren Nachkommen sind durch ein neues Wehr am Papierwerk seit Ewigkeiten dort eingesperrt und vermehren sich fröhlich weiter..


----------



## geomas

Na dann viel Erfolg allen, die heute am Wasser sind oder noch hinkommen!
Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich „fjuka” am Tietjenteich schlägt. 

Für frisches Sandwichtoastbrot müßte ich ne Weile fahren, also werde ich es mit dem Rest probieren und Alternativköder hab ich ja auch.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg allen, die heute am Wasser sind oder noch hinkommen!
> Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich „fjuka” am Tietjenteich schlägt.
> 
> Für frisches Sandwichtoastbrot müßte ich ne Weile fahren, also werde ich es mit dem Rest probieren und Alternativköder hab ich ja auch.


Ein paar Steine umdrehen, irgendein Kriechtier an den Haken und los geht die Party.
Hab mal ein paar Asseln auf nen 16er Haken gepiekt...gegenüber vom Mühlenkolk ist nen verfallenes Haus, da hängen die Dinger rum im feuchten Holz...
Die Rotaugen fanden das total super.


----------



## geomas

Plötz und Döbelchens sind gerade total verrückt nach dem grell-orangen "Muschel-Mais". 
Hatte anfangs nur Fehlbisse mit 2 Körnern direkt am Haken, jetzt mit nur einem Korn läuft's viel besser. Bislang 3 Species, bin happy.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, mich hat es mal wieder an die Elbe verschlagen. Heute allerdings ohne Tackle. Dafür habe ich heute meinen besten Füllfederhalter dabei. Und mit dem habe ich vorhin den Kaufvertrag für ein Grundstück unterschrieben. Wenn wir dort mal wohnen, brauche ich mit dem Rad keine 5 Minuten an den Fluss meines Herzens. Ein paar spannende Seen und die Jeetzel gibt es außerdem in der Nähe. Juhu, ich freue mich!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

So - jetzt kann ich für 2 Stunden an den Rhein.
Wasserstand passt, Wetter auch, Köder habe ich auch noch so halb frische... .
Bin mal gespannt was ich heute nicht fange..


----------



## Kochtopf

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, mich hat es mal wieder an die Elbe verschlagen. Heute allerdings ohne Tackle. Dafür habe ich heute meinen besten Füllfederhalter dabei. Und mit dem habe ich vorhin den Kaufvertrag für ein Grundstück unterschrieben. Wenn wir dort mal wohnen, brauche ich mit dem Rad keine 5 Minuten an den Fluss meines Herzens. Ein paar spannende Seen und die Jeetzel gibt es außerdem in der Nähe. Juhu, ich freue mich!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357021


ÜKT 2021 BEI WÜMME!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also bis 2022 wird das noch nichts! Ich will in drei Jahren fertig sein! Aber dann seit Ihr herzlich willkommen, im Revier meines Lebensabends!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum eigenen Revier lieber @Wuemmehunter .
Und ein Petri in die Runde an alle, die in den letzte Tagen erfolgreich waren. Ich hatte kaum Zeit hier mitzulesen(musste renovieren).


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Grundstück, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! Hoffentlich fressen Bau und Umzug nicht zuviel Nerven.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke , Georg ! Danke auch an den Professor. Ich bin, was den Bau betrifft frohen  Mutes! Unser letztes Bauprojekt liegt erst 6 Jahre zurück und ist ohne Probleme über die Bühne gegangen. Diesmal haben wir noch nicht mal Zeitdruck.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, mich hat es mal wieder an die Elbe verschlagen. Heute allerdings ohne Tackle. Dafür habe ich heute meinen besten Füllfederhalter dabei. Und mit dem habe ich vorhin den Kaufvertrag für ein Grundstück unterschrieben. Wenn wir dort mal wohnen, brauche ich mit dem Rad keine 5 Minuten an den Fluss meines Herzens. Ein paar spannende Seen und die Jeetzel gibt es außerdem in der Nähe. Juhu, ich freue mich!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357021


Glückwunsch Stephan !
...aber welcher ist denn nun der Fluss deines Herzens, Wuemme oder Elbe?????


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Skott schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Stephan !
> ...aber welcher ist denn nun der Fluss deines Herzens, Wuemme oder Elbe?????


Danke, Skott! Noch die Wümme, ist ja auch mein Hausgewässer. Aber manchmal braucht es Veränderung! Also wird es demnächst die Elbe sein.


----------



## Tobias85

Wahnsinn, von mir auch Gratulation zur zukünftigen Homebase @Wuemmehunter!  

@geomas: Petri zu Nr. 2 und Nr. 3!

Ich hab heute eine kleine Mini-Futterkampagne gestartet, eine Schleie aus einem recht kleinen Gewässer will ich dieses Jahr noch fangen. Mal sehen, ob sie die regelmäßigen Kostproben annehmen. Ansonsten war ich nur mit der Stippe an Graben und Bach. Zielfisch blieb aus, dafür gabs gut 20er Döbel, einen Barsch und leider auch die erste Grundel, die ich außerhalb vom Kanal gefangen habe.


----------



## Mescalero

#brotback

Das Netz ist voll mit Rezepten, wobei man die meisten gar nicht braucht. Ich habe zeitweise oft Brot selbst gemacht und das fühlt sich nur am Anfang so an, als wäre es schwierig oder besonders aufwendig. Als Köderbrot empfehle ich Ciabatta, das ist schön fluffig und gleichzeitig zäh, außerdem schmeckt es auch den Menschen.

Eine Maschine braucht man dafür wirklich nicht (außer dem Mixer) und der Teig ist in fümpf Minuten zammgerührt.


----------



## Minimax

Potzblitz, lieber @Wuemmehunter,  auch ich gratuliere Dir herzlich zum Grundstückskauf, Nägel mit Köpfen!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

# Häkelnadel

Eben eingetroffen, getestet und für gut befunden!


----------



## rutilus69

Petri euch allen!
Ich bin zurück von meiner Tour und was soll ich sagen, der Zielfisch war natürlich nicht dabei  
Der erste See hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen da er eher wie ein Waldsee wirkt obwohl er mitten in einer Ortschaft liegt. Allerdings auch hier das gleiche Problem wie fast überall: es fehlt einfach Wasser. Ich schätze, dass der normale Wasserspiegel locker einen Meter höher ist 
Aber ich habe trotzdem mein Glück versucht und würde mit einer sehr schönen, wenn auch nicht sehr großen Rotfeder und einem endzwanziger Plötz belohnt.
Der zweite geplante See war aufgrund von Bauarbeiten nicht zu erreichen also auf zu Nummer drei.
Landschaftlich wunderschön, aber leider scheint sich dort niemand mehr um die Pflege der Ufer zu kümmern und die Angelstellen waren alle fast komplett zugewuchert. Selbst mit der 2,70er Rute war es durch die ganzen überhängenden Äste extrem schwer auszuwerfen. Wenn ich mir überlege, welchen Aufwand wir da bei uns am Vereinssee betreiben.......
Also weiter zu See Nummer vier. Auch wunderschön, aber ein Biest. Einen Meter vom Ufer entfernt schon über vier Meter tief und das sind noch die flachen Stellen....
Aber richtig viel Fischaktivität an der Oberfläche. Also die Pose flach gestellt, eine Brotflocke an den Haken und schon ging es los. Zwar nur Mini-Plötzen, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.
See eins und vier werde ich bestimmt nochmal heimsuchen.

Morgen oder Sonntag geht es weiter mit der Suche.


----------



## Andal

# weitere Einkäufe

Mal wieder ein neues Zangerl. Für den Preis kann man wirklich nichts meckern.









						Sänger Iron Trout Plier w. Knife Multifunktionszange  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Sänger Iron Trout Plier w. Knife Multifunktionszange bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Chief Brolly

Habe heute mit Kopfrute geangelt, die an der Spitze nur eine kleine Drahtschlaufe hat. 
An die wollte ich die Schnur nicht so einfach dranknoten und hab mir mal was einfallen lassen:
Zuerst habe ich die untere Verschlußschraube geöffnet und das Spitzenteil herausgleiten lassen. 
Dann habe ich die Schnur durch das nächste Einschubteil gefädelt und am Ende der Schnur eine Schlaufe gemacht. 

Die habe ich dann durch die Öse am Spitzenteil gesteckt und um das Spitzenteil gelegt und zugezogen. 

Dann das Spitzenteil wieder in die Rute ziehen (an der Schnur) und die Verschlußschraube wieder draufdrehen. 

So habe ich eine gute und sichere Befestigung der 0,22er FC an der Kopfrute!  Die Montage wickle ich auf so einen Kunststoffaufwickler und fixiere den mit einem Gummiband auf dem Handteil. 

Alles zwar etwas aufwendig, aber die Mühe braucht man sich nur einmal zu machen... In meinem Fall war das eine 4m Stippe von Balzer.

Stephan: Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Grundstückskauf! Willst du da bauen, kein Problem wegen Überschwemmungsfläche bei Hochwässern?


----------



## Minimax

Verrat! Der politische Wochenendwind im Hause Minimax hat sich gedreht, und the powers that be* haben entschieden, das zwei volle Tage fürs Angeln zuviel sind. Morgen also ist ein familiäres Pilzesammeln angesagt. Ich konnte immerhin erreichen, das ich in der entscheidenden Vordämmerungsphase von der Kette gelassen werde- angeblich. Vermutlich zu spät, um mich mit den Gegebenheiten des Tages zu arrangieren und den Zielswim langsam und sorgfältig zu präparieren. Jedes Insistieren oder Verhandeln hätte zu schrecklichen Konsequenzen geführt, da mein Einfluss wegen verschiedener ...Vorkommnisse gerade ohnehin schwach ist. "Kleine Brötchen backen" geht einem leicht über die Lippen, sie auch essen zu müssen, ist hart.
Mit sinkenden Chancen,
Euer
Mini"unterdrückte Minderheit"max



*Dieselben Powers, oder besser die eine Power, die ein gehauchtes, vermeintlich bittendes "...es wäre schön wenn Du..." mit diesem diamantharten, laser-scharfen Glitzern im Blick in einen De-facto Befehl verwandelt, den man nicht ungestraft missachtet.


EDIT: Oh, und nochwas, aber das war ja ohnehin schon klar: Die neuen Spulen mit der Schnur der Wahl weisen natürlich wunderbaren Drall auch nach 48h Setz-Zeit auf, wie ich beim vormontieren der Ruten bemerke.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> gehauchtes, vermeintlich bittendes "...es wäre schön wenn Du..." mit diesem diamantharten, laser-scharfen Glitzern im Blick in einen De-facto Befehl verwandelt, den man nicht ungestraft missachtet.


Das klingt ja wenigstens noch bittend. 
Wenn meine kurze sagt: " ich habe mir da was überlegt", dann weiß ich dass der Tag gelaufen ist


----------



## Jason

Dann möchte ich unserem @Wuemmehunter zum Grundstückskauf ebenfalls gratulieren. Mensch, du hast ja noch einiges vor. Finde ich klasse. Wer rastet der rostet. 
@rutilus69 Petri Heil. Nicht nur bei dir sehen die Wasserstände bescheiden aus. Überall das gleiche. Ich denke mal, daran werden wir uns gewöhnen müssen. Es ist zwar bei uns in den letzten Tagen am regnen, aber das macht den Bock auch nicht mehr fett. Das schlechte Wetter hat den Vorteil für mich, da ich auf meiner Baustelle nicht rackern muss. Das tut auch mal ganz gut. Angeln ist bei mir am WE nicht geplant. Wünsche euch zumindest ein  angelreiches und erholsames WE. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Wenn zum Wochenende die Sätze mit "Du Schahatz, wir könnten doch...!" anfingen, wußte ich, das Wochenende ist am Arsch!


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn zum Wochenende die Sätze mit "Du Schahatz, wir könnten doch...!" anfingen, wußte ich, das Wochenende ist am Arsch!


der einzige Satz den ich nach 38 Jahren immer noch fürchte


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich konnte immerhin erreichen, das ich in der entscheidenden Vordämmerungsphase von der Kette gelassen werde-


Das werde ich für Sonntag auch versuchen zu erreichen, da mal wieder eine Familienfeier ansteht.  Ich will Wasser sehen und keinen Kaffee.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Ich will Wasser sehen und keinen Kaffee.


Was auf vielen Familienfeiern keinen Unterschied macht, auch wenn es mit den Worten "Ein echter Bohnenkaffee!" serviert wird.


----------



## Kochtopf

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja wenigstens noch bittend.
> Wenn meine kurze sagt: " ich habe mir da was überlegt", dann weiß ich dass der Tag gelaufen ist


Pro Tip: "Tu dir damit nicht weh" und "dann haben wir das Problem ja eingekreist" sind keine deeskalierenden Antworten


----------



## Minimax

... oh, ja, und nun stelle ich ich fest, das der Super-Terracotta-RAL "Gewässergrund" Tarnlack, mit dem ich grade die Grundbleie eingesprüht habe, nicht schön matt-struktur ist, sondern brilliantes super-hoch-kristall-gleissend, es fällt schwer sie ohne Sonnenbrille zu betrachten. ggnnnnniiiiihhh...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ... oh, ja, und nun stelle ich ich fest, das der Super-Terracotta-RAL "Gewässergrund" Tarnlack, mit dem ich grade die Grundbleie eingesprüht habe, nicht schön matt-struktur ist, sondern brilliantes super-hoch-kristall-gleissend, es fällt schwer sie ohne Sonnenbrille zu betrachten. ggnnnnniiiiihhh...




Ansprühen und direkt mit Kies bepudern könnte helfen.


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pro Tip: "Tu dir damit nicht weh" und "dann haben wir das Problem ja eingekreist" sind keine deeskalierenden Antworten


Zum Glück ist meine kurze da recht pragmatisch. Wenn es ihr zu lange dauert, baut und räumt sie selbst. Es ist schon passiert, dass ich vom angeln gekommen bin und die Küche hatte eine andere Farbe


----------



## rutilus69

.... Hauptsache die Frau ist glücklich und der Kerl kann angeln gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Verrat! Der politische Wochenendwind im Hause Minimax hat sich gedreht, und the powers that be* haben entschieden, das zwei volle Tage fürs Angeln zuviel sind. Morgen also ist ein familiäres Pilzesammeln angesagt. Ich konnte immerhin erreichen, das ich in der entscheidenden Vordämmerungsphase von der Kette gelassen werde- angeblich. Vermutlich zu spät, um mich mit den Gegebenheiten des Tages zu arrangieren und den Zielswim langsam und sorgfältig zu präparieren.


Ha, #Jump-into einfach mal voll rein!
Bin wieder da und du auch!  

Gleich in die wabernde Beziehungsbattle mit dem oft-aber-nicht-immer geliebten Geschlecht.
Ich habe da eine erfolgreiche Bereichstrennung mit einiger Entflechtungswirkung nach 21 engen Jahren nun vollzogen. 

Das nachlesen der letzten Wochen muss ich mir ersparen, keine Zeit für, sonst kann man nicht am aktuellen teilnehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rutilus69 schrieb:


> .... Hauptsache die Frau ist glücklich und der Kerl kann angeln gehen


Schöner Gedanke, leider liegt da oft schon der Fehler im "und" , da kommt allermeist ein "oder" ,  und zwar ein exklusiv-oder hin.
Etwa so:
Hauptsache, entweder die Frau ist glücklich, oder der Kerl kann angeln gehen, und die Frau murrt derweil und hinterher noch stärker rum.

An sich ist ein fester Angelarbeitsstundenplan mit den fixen Freistunden bzw. den Familienfronarbeit-Pflichtstunden sehr nützlich.


----------



## rutilus69

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schöner Gedanke, leider liegt da oft schon der Fehler im "und" , da kommt allermeist ein "oder" ,  und zwar ein exklusiv-oder hin.
> Etwas so:
> Hauptsache, entweder die Frau ist glücklich, oder der Kerl kann angeln gehen, und die Frau murrt derweil und hinterher noch stärker rum.
> 
> An sich ist ein fester Angelarbeitsstundenplan mit den fixen Freistunden bzw. den Familienfronarbeit-Pflichtstunden sehr nützlich.


Na dann scheine ich einen wirklichen Glückstreffer gelandet zu haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Na dann habe ich wohl wirklich einen Glückstreffer gelandet.




Ich auch.
Meine Frau hat in den Jahren gelernt sich selbst zu beschäftigen. Da muss ich nicht ständig anwesend sein.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an @rutilus69 - da bist Du ja schön rumgekommen heute.
Die Fische sehen ja makellos aus.

Petri heil natürlich auch an @Tobias85 - schade, daß die Grundeln sich offenbar ausbreiten.
Hoffentlich klappts noch mit der Tinca!

#elbe
Tja, die Elbe werde ich vermutlich auch bald beangeln oder besser befeedern.
Und zwar unter Anleitung/Beaufsichtigung eines absoluten Spezialisten.
Hoffentlich kommen weder schlechtes Wetter noch Reisebeschränkungen in die Quere.


Schön, daß Du wieder mal einschaust, lieber @Nordlichtangler !


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, die Elbe werde ich vermutlich auch bald beangeln oder besser befeedern.
> Und zwar unter Anleitung/Beaufsichtigung eines absoluten Spezialisten.




Willst du ÖffÖff besuchen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ihr vergesst den Fall, wenn SIE Pläne geschmiedet hat, in denen ihr eine wahrhaft tragende Rolle spielt.
Und die eigentlichen Umsetzungentscheidungen kommen wie Minimax sehr treffend beschreibt, irgendwann sehr sehr sprunghaft, und für uns immer überfallartig.

Am besten seit ihr mit einer möglichst viel extern arbeitenden und möglichst wenig zuhause herumlungernden dran, wo das Modell Berufsmutter einfach nicht existiert.
Wenn man nicht den Ultraglücksfall einer leidenschaftlich selber angelnden Anglerin hat.
Und wenn Sie vor Kindern, Geburtstagen, Elternkreisen, Nachbarn, Familiengeburtstagen usw. selber am liebsten einfach mit ans Wasser flüchtet, eben ein glückliche halbe Rabenmutter im besten fiesen normativen Sinne der "rechtschaffenen Bürgerinnen" und deren Hühnerstall.
Das hatte ich mal ganz gut balanciert gehabt, aber dann ist es mit dem südlichen Kulturkontext immer mehr weggerutscht. 

Ich hatte sowas vor dem Kinderfall gelesen, aber zuwenig an die voll 24h lang realen Folgen geglaubt und zuwenig rechtzeitig geschützt,
die Mutation der Geliebten zur Mutterglucke geschieht nicht durch die Heirat ...














​


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Willst du ÖffÖff besuchen?



„Heimsuchen” sozusagen. Ich freu mich schon sehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst den Fall, wenn SIE Pläne geschmiedet hat, in denen ihr eine wahrhaft tragende Rolle spielt.




Dann lehnt man dankend ab und verschiebt so'n Firlefanz auf unbestimmte Zeit.

Grundsätzlich muss man aber auch mal klarstellen, dass man in Planungen, die die eigene Person betreffen, entweder *vorher* mit einbezogen werden will oder man nimmt schon aus Prinzip nicht daran teil.
So, nun  genug der Tipps. Erzieht eure Weibchen selbst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen weder schlechtes Wetter noch Reisebeschränkungen in die Quere.


Du musst ja keine große Grenze mehr überqueren ,
und viele Wochenenden fuhr ich die Strecke 2mal nochmal einiges weiter.


----------



## Minimax

@Nordlichtangler 
Nabend Nordi, schön das Du zurückgekehrt bist, namhafte Ükels waren bereits in Sorge!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Glückwünsche, Jungs. Mein Weib und ich haben uns noch bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit ab die Elbe gesetzt (rein zufällig hatte ich mein Korum-Gestühl im Auto) und uns zur Feier des Tages einen Apfelsaft aufgemacht. Mit dem Gedanken, ins Wendland überzusiedeln, spielen wir schon länger. Da ich so langsam auf die 60 zu marschiere und die Rente auch nicht mehr in allzu weiter Ferne ist, haben wir jetzt beschlossen unsere Pläne umzusetzen.
@Minimax: In den Pilzen ist es auch schön und nach dem ergiebigen Regen der letzten Tage, sollte sich doch ein Korb füllen lassen. Allen, die morgen ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden und reichlich Fisch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Nordi, schön das Du zurückgekehrt bist, namhafte Ükels waren bereits in Sorge!


Die Sorge war nicht unberechtigt, ich habe mich selber viel zuviel gesorgt.

Aber nun ist alles das vorbei, und alles neu macht der Herbst, die beste Jahreszeit mit den richtig hungrigen Fischen kommt ja jetzt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Glückwünsche, Jungs. Mein Weib und ich haben uns noch bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit ab die Elbe gesetzt (rein zufällig hatte ich mein Korum-Gestühl im Auto) und uns zur Feier des Tages einen Apfelsaft aufgemacht. Mit dem Gedanken, ins Wendland überzusiedeln, spielen wir schon länger. Da ich so langsam auf die 60 zu marschiere und die Rente auch nicht mehr in allzu weiter Ferne ist, haben wir jetzt beschlossen unsere Pläne umzusetzen.


Schön mit dieser Kurzbericht-Zusammenfassung von dir von einem solchen neuen Schritt und kleinen Abenteuer zu lesen! 
Da da nun wohl definitiv kein Atommüllendlager hinkommt, kannste ja hinziehen! 

Ich werde zu dem Zwecke dann mal eine Doppelumauszug noch machen müssen, im Ruhestand sollte man auch ruhig und schön wohnen, in Anglergerechten Landen.


----------



## Tobias85

Oh Mini, das klingt ja alles gar nicht gut. Ich hoffe, es klappt trotzdem mit dem Großdöbel...

@Chief Brolly: Klingt für mich nach einer ganz einfachen Schlaufe-in-Schlaufe-Verbindung, wobei das Metallöhr eine der Schlaufen ist. Für sowas muss man die ganze Rute aber nicht auseinandernehmen, da reicht auch Schlaufe durchs Öhr und dann die Montage Haken voran durch die Schlaufe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich werde zu dem Zwecke dann mal eine Doppelumauszug noch machen müssen, im Ruhestand sollte man auch ruhig und schön wohnen, in Anglergerechten Landen.



Ein alter Flugzeughangar dicht am Wasser muss aber schon sein als Endlager für deine 7456 Ruten.............


----------



## Tobias85

Meine Angelsachen sind bis Dienstag eingemottet und sogar die Maden und Würmer musste ich unerhörterweise aus dem Kühlschrank entfernen, nur weil wir Besuch haben. 

Mal sehen, ob ich Dienstag dann nochmal direkt an die Leine gehe, bin sowieso in Hannover vormittags.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> sogar die Maden und Würmer musste ich unerhörterweise aus dem Kühlschrank entfernen, nur weil wir Besuch haben.




Hättest du den Besuch nicht in im Gästezimmer unterbringen können? Ist auch etwas wärmer dort.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein alter Flugzeughangar dicht am Wasser muss aber schon sein als Endlager für deine 7456 Ruten.............


Kennst du eine solche Stelle? 

So Platz für eine richtige eigene Geräteausstellung bzw. eben der Aufstellplatz dafür wäre schon was wunderfeines.  

Bis dahin werde ich aber definitiv was aussortiert haben und mindestens auf 3stellig runterkommen  ,
sonst wächst das mit dem neuen durch unvermeidlichen Produktfortschritt ja über alle Maßen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kennst du eine solche Stelle?




Ich halte die Augen offen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh Mini, das klingt ja alles gar nicht gut. Ich hoffe, es klappt trotzdem mit dem Großdöbel...


Och, ein gewisser Gründling würd mir schon reichen.. Aber so oder so, Sonntag ist auch noch ein Tag, und ein schöner Tag in den Pilzen
ist ja auch nicht zu verachten, da hat @Wuemmehunter schon recht.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hättest du den Besuch nicht in im Gästezimmer unterbringen können? Ist auch etwas wärmer dort.



Schon, aber ich hoffe, dass sie ob der Temperaturen im Kühlschrank ein wenig eher wieder nach Hause fahren und ich dann eher Zeit zum Angeln habe.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kennst du eine solche Stelle?
> 
> So Platz für eine richtige eigene Geräteausstellung bzw. eben der Aufstellplatz dafür wäre schon was wunderfeines.
> 
> Bis dahin werde ich aber definitiv was aussortiert haben und mindestens auf 3stellig runterkommen  ,
> sonst wächst das mit dem neuen durch unvermeidlichen Produktfortschritt ja über alle Maßen.



Ich sehe gerade ein romantisches Cottage am Flüsschen, mit Wildblumenbeeten, zweidrei Obstbäumen, eine gute Küche mit herrlichen Gemüsestilleben,
Gartenvögel tschilpen disneymässig am naturnahen Plätscherteich mit Eidechsenmauer...
...
und 20m tiefer, unter einer 8m Stahlbetonplatte,  erreichbar durch eine geheime Rutschstange im Kiefernaturschrank aus lokalem Handwerk, einen 1200m2 Komplex auf vier Ebenen mit Iris-Schotten aus Titan,  Werkstätten, Labors, Testwasserbecken und endlosen Magazinen voller Tackle, natürlich mit jeder Menge Hazard Stripes, einer Magnetschienenkleinbahn entlang der endlosen Rutenregale und einer Wickelstation mit Gaussantrieb....


----------



## geomas

Heute war ich flußaufwärts von meinem Urlaubsquartier unterwegs. Zuerst in der totalen Wildnis, danach an Stellen, die zumindest von Jägern gelegentlich besucht werden.

Es war der erfolgreichste und auch schönste Angeltag des Urlaubs. Das Wetter war prima, es gab mehr Fisch als an den vorherigen Tagen, aber auch heute keine Riesen.






mein erster Swim sah gut aus





Neben diesem Enddreissiger (geschätzt) gab es noch ein paar Plötz, ne Güster und Döbelchen im Aushebe-Format.
Flocke ging gut, ne Weile gab es Biß auf Biß auf den orangen Muschelaroma-Mais von Timarmix. Hatte viele Fehlbisse - vermutlich von Plötz, die die beiden großen Maiskörner nicht ins Maul bekamen. Nach Umstellung auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn lief es deutlich besser.





Immer mal wieder ein paar Pellets mit dem Katschi oder von Hand aktivieren hoffentlich die Fische.

Im Dschungel hatte die Natur wieder etliche Rutenablagen für mich errichtet:





Die Angelei mit der Schnäppchen-Sundridge-Rute und der ebenfalls billigen ABU 506 macht mir richtig Spaß.
Tolle Combo für die nicht ganz feine Angelei. Auf der Rolle ist ne Standard-Shimano-Mono mit 6lb Tragkraft.
Als Haken habe ich hier ausschließlich den Gamakatsu Circle Power Gr. 6 benutzt, als Gewicht DS-Beie von 10g.


Bin dann doch weiter, etwas flußaufwärts. Dort gibt es einige mehr oder weniger zugewachsene Swims - die meisten von ihnen tierischen Ursprungs - Stellen, wo Wild das Flüsschen überquert oder auch ruht.

Hier gabs weitere Plötz und Döbel. Viele Hänger und Fehlbisse und auch ein paar sehr freundliche Paddler. 
Die Natur bot wieder einiges auf. Leider kann ich viele Tiere nicht sicher identfizieren. 





Blick von einem Swim zum nächsten

Als Abschluß konnte ich mit einiger Mühe noch einen guten Mittvierziger Döbel einnetzen. 
Der hat richtig Theater gemacht und ich brauchte vier Anläufe, um ihn in den Kescher zu bugsieren.

Bin dann noch in die nächste Stadt gebraust, Proviant gebunkert und ne Packung Sammy's erstanden.
Tierfutter werde ich nie probieren, aber vom Sandwichtoast habe ich mir heute Abend testweise drei Scheiben reingeknallt.
Der Rest ist für die Fische, ehrlich.

Mal sehen, wie morgen das Wetter wird: Lust auf die nächste Runde Lädschern am kleinen Fluß hab ich schon jetzt.


----------



## Andal

Das Rod Pod ist sehr stylish!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> # Häkelnadel
> 
> Eben eingetroffen, getestet und für gut befunden!


...und der größte Vorteil: Das Ding ist 15 cm lang und knallgelb. Das findet sich auch im Gras wieder!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> ...und der größte Vorteil: Das Ding ist 15 cm lang und knallgelb. Das findet sich auch im Gras wieder!



Ich bin am überlegen, ob es nicht vielleicht auch funktioniert, mal einen Öhrhaken, Wirbel, ne Öse oder sonst was mit in die Schlaufe einzubinden. In Gedanken sollte das umsetzbar sein.

@geomas: Tolle Swims hast du da, danke für den Bericht und Petri...den Döbel empfinde ich schon als recht stattlich, auch wenn hier manchmal noch manch größerer Döbel präsentiert wird, toller Fisch.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob es nicht vielleicht auch funktioniert, mal einen Öhrhaken, Wirbel, ne Öse oder sonst was mit in die Schlaufe einzubinden. In Gedanken sollte das umsetzbar sein.
> 
> @geomas: Tolle Swims hast du da, danke für den Bericht und Petri...den Döbel empfinde ich schon als recht stattlich, auch wenn hier manchmal noch manch größerer Döbel präsentiert wird, toller Fisch.


Das geht einwandfrei, jedenfalls mit dem kleinen von Sensas. Vorteil: Die Schlaufen, in denen das Terminal Tackle hängt, sind immer gleich, was beim Rapala Knot, oder dem Palstek nicht immer so gelingt.


----------



## Andal

Genießt den Goldenen Oktober .... es wird auch wieder trister werden...


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Heldenhafte Angelberichte vermag ich leider nich zu berichten.
Ach - Schwamm drüber...
Aber ich habe mich kürzlich mal für drei Minuten als echter Held gefühlt, als meine Frau aus der Küche diese saudumme, ewig gleiche Frage stellte......
"Wieso finde ich eine entflohene Made im Gemüsefach?"
Über meine Antwort war niemand erschrockener als ich..
"Du hattest 25 Jahre Zeit dich dran zu gewöhnen - tus endlich und verschon mich...!"
Und ihr werdet es kaum glauben - ich bin damit durchgekommen.
Ausser einem "Werd mal nicht frech Freundchen", ist mir nix passiert..
Euch allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende..!

Hey @Nordlichtangler  - gut dass Du wieder bei uns bist...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, @rhinefisher! Ne entflohene Made im Gemüsefach! Meine Frau hätte stumpf  mit meiner Karte einen neuen Kühlschrank gekauft und mich mit einem mehrwöchigen Startverbot belegt!


----------



## Minimax

Bei jeder Brummfliege die sich in die Nähe(!) des Hauses (!) verirrt, kriege ich nen scheelen Blick. Von Zeit zu Zeit gibt es auch in einer der Mülltonnen einen Madenoutbreak: Da bin ich natürlich Suspect No.1, obwohl ich niemals Maden in der Mülltonne entsorge und dies auch immer und immer wieder betone.


----------



## rhinefisher

Stimmt - bei dicken Brummfliegen ernte ich auch immer so sonderbare Blicke...


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß es bei Dir nicht lief, lieber @rhinefisher . Dafür hattest Du immerhin großes Rhein-Kino vom Angelstuhl aus. 

Ich werde gleich los, es soll zu dem gestern Nachmittag beangelten Flussabschnitt gehen. Zusätzlich zur 10ft-Sundridge kommt noch die 7ft-River Ambush für die sehr engen Swims mit. Evtl. werde ich irgendwann die beiden superkurzen "Busch-Ruten" auf Kapselrolle umrüsten. Erscheint mir logisch.

Allen Ükels einen schönen Sonnabend!


----------



## Thomas.

# Pin#
gerade angekommen, ist keine 100% Pin, aber bevor ich ü 100€ ausgebe muss die zum testen erstmal reichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist da ne Art Maränenrolle zum Hegenenangeln?


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist da ne Art Maränenrolle zum Hegenenangeln?


glaub wohl, aber egal Hauptsache ist rund und dreht sich


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> # Pin#
> gerade angekommen, ist keine 100% Pin, aber bevor ich ü 100€ ausgebe muss die zum testen erstmal reichen.



Eine schöne und interessante Rolle. 
Die Schweizer Firma Stucki fertigt solche Laufrollen traditionell schon seit langer Zeit, ich hoffe noch immer in heimischer Eigenregie.
Deine Felchenrolle scheint allerdings von Balzer zu stammen - die Tactics AX - korrekt?

Wie schauen die von dir gedachten Einsatzzwecke aus? Tatsächlich das Fischen mit der Hegene oder planst du sie für das Trotting zu verwenden?
Aufgrund der hinten komplett offenen Bauweise stelle ich mir das Trotting damit etwas umständlich vor.


----------



## Minimax




----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> # Pin#
> gerade angekommen, ist keine 100% Pin, aber bevor ich ü 100€ ausgebe muss die zum testen erstmal reichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 357095


Das ist eine sehr schöne Renkenrolle!

Von dem filigrenen Aussehen darf man sich nicht täuschen lassen. Die sind stabil. Renken, Saiblinge und Aeschen, die üblichen Gegner dieser Rollen, wissen sich absolut zur Wehr zu setzen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Bin mit der Feederrute am kleinen Wiesenfluss. Bislang gab es nur kleine Güstern. Heute will ich mal wieder in die Dunkelheit hinein feedern. Bislang sind meine Ansitze in der Dunkelheit nicht ansatzweise so erfolgreich gewesen, wie bei Tageslicht. Die Starlights von Korum werden in der Dömmerung montiert, für eine vernünftige Bissanzeige ist damit gesorgt.


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine schöne und interessante Rolle.
> Die Schweizer Firma Stucki fertigt solche Laufrollen traditionell schon seit langer Zeit, ich hoffe noch immer in heimischer Eigenregie.
> Deine Felchenrolle scheint allerdings von Balzer zu stammen - die Tactics AX - korrekt?
> 
> Wie schauen die von dir gedachten Tactics AX aus? Tatsächlich das Fischen mit der Hegene oder planst du sie für das Trotting zu verwenden?
> Aufgrund der hinten komplett offenen Bauweise stelle ich mir das Trotting damit etwas umständlich vor.


ja richtig ist die Tactics AX, ich wollte sie fürs Trotting  am meinem Döbelfluss nutzen, mal schauen ob es klappt.



Andal schrieb:


> Von dem filigrenen Aussehen darf man sich nicht täuschen lassen. Die sind stabil


der Eindruck täuscht tatsächlich, wenn man die 130gr. in den Händen hält wundert man sich.


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja richtig ist die Tactics AX, *ich wollte sie fürs Trotting  am meinem Döbelfluss nutzen, mal schauen ob es klappt.*
> 
> 
> der Eindruck täuscht tatsächlich, wenn man die 130gr. in den Händen hält wundert man sich.


Dem steht auch nichts entgegen. Schau dir an, auf welche Fische die Eidgenossen so in ihren Flüssen mit dem "Roten Angel" auf die Schuppen rücken. Und da hängt dann in Sachen Robustheit auch nichts schwereres an der Zapfengerte. Bevor da die Rolle aufgibt, ist der Angler zweimal verzagt.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Rolle, @Thomas. Hoffentlich funktioniert sie für den gedachten Einsatzzweck.

Gut siehts bei Dir aus am kleinen Fluß, lieber @Wuemmehunter und Petri zu den jugendlichen Güstern!


----------



## geomas

Bin heute erst spät los, die übliche Trödelei.

Die Angelstelle, die mir gestern den besten Döbel brachte, war heute Mittag wie tot. Die Zupfer an den Rutenspitzen kamen vom in die Schnur treibenden Kraut und Laub. Ein kräftiger, stark böiger Wind rüttelte an der Vegetation. Und diese rüttelte an meinen Nerven - viel zu oft verfing sich die Schnur in irgendwelchen Zweigen, im Schilf.

Nach ner ganzen Weile bin ich flußaufwärts (zurück Richtung Auto) gegangen und habe mich an den letztmöglichen Swim gesetzt.





Habe mit der kurzen 7ft River Ambush begonnen.

Der zweite Wurf brachte gleich einen kernigen Biß auf ne große Flocke - ein schöner Döbel von knapp über 40cm.
Auf das gute Sammy's gab es schnell noch einen Plötz:





Schöne Farben, dieser Plötz biß auf eine große Flocke am 6er Haken

Ein mitdreißiger Döbel und ein zweiter Plötz folgten. Dazwischen immer wieder Hänger, Hänger, Hänger.
Zwei Güstern, eine der Bliccas hatte immerhin fast 30cm, weitere Plötz und ein 20er Chub bissen noch auf Brot (Flocke oder Punch am Haar) oder auf Mais.

Die Strömung in diesem eher schmalen Teil des Flüsschens war schnell, beim nächsten Ansitz dort muß ich schwerere DS-Bleie einpacken.





Tagsüber war es sonnig und in der Sonne (sie schien mir ins Gesicht, wunderbar) angenehm warm.
Der Wind nahm deutlich zu und am Abend gab es zum Abendrot noch einen kräftigen Schauer.
Morgen packe ich zusammen, nach dem Aus-Checken gehts vermutlich bis zur Dämmerung an das Flüsschen, dann ab nach Hause.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Rolle, @Thomas. Hoffentlich funktioniert sie für den gedachten Einsatzzweck.


danke Geomas, wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt werde ich es mal antesten, und berichten


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Bin heute erst spät los, die übliche Trödelei.
> 
> Die Angelstelle, die mir gestern den besten Döbel brachte, war heute Mittag wie tot. Die Zupfer an den Rutenspitzen kamen vom in die Schnur treibenden Kraut und Laub. Ein kräftiger, stark böiger Wind rüttelte an der Vegetation. Und diese rüttelte an meinen Nerven - viel zu oft verfing sich die Schnur in irgendwelchen Zweigen, im Schilf.
> 
> Nach ner ganzen Weile bin ich flußaufwärts (zurück Richtung Auto) gegangen und habe mich an den letztmöglichen Swim gesetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe mit der kurzen 7ft River Ambush begonnen.
> 
> Der zweite Wurf brachte gleich einen kernigen Biß auf ne große Flocke - ein schöner Döbel von knapp über 40cm.
> Auf das gute Sammy's gab es schnell noch einen Plötz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schöne Farben, dieser Plötz biß auf einen große Flocke am 6er Haken
> 
> Ein mitdreißiger Döbel und ein zweiter Plötz folgten. Dazwischen immer wieder Hänger, Hänger, Hänger.
> Zwei Güstern, eine der Bliccas hatte immerhin fast 30cm, weitere Plötz und ein 20er Chub bissen noch auf Brot (Flocke oder Punch am Haar) oder auf Mais.
> 
> Die Strömung in diesem eher schmalen Teil des Flüsschens war schnell, beim nächsten Ansitz dort muß ich schwerere DS-Bleie einpacken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tagsüber war es sonnig und in der Sonne (sie schien mir ins Gesicht, wunderbar) angenehm warm.
> Der Wind nahm deutlich zu und am Abend gab es zum Abendrot noch einen kräftigen Schauer.
> Morgen packe ich zusammen, nach dem Aus-Checken gehts vermutlich bis zur Dämmerung an das Flüsschen, dann ab nach Hause.


...und wieder saß ein Fremen im Gemüse.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, ich bin auch wieder daheim! Gefangen habe ich nur im Hellen, mit Einbruch der Dämmerung ließen die Bisse nach, bei Dunkelheit tat sich nichts mehr. Immerhin: Auf der Habenseite steht ein gutes Duzend kleiner Güstern und Plötzen.


----------



## Andal

Komisch, dass bei dir Nachts nichts geht. Normalerweise wechseln die aktiven Arten etwas, oder es gehen sogar nur noch die Großen. Aber das gar nix mehr will, ist eigenartig.


----------



## Thomas.

# Preston
mal nee frage an die, die mit Feeder fischen(hatte bis heute noch keine), ich habe mir heute in meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn eine Preston *Monster* Method Feeder 12ft wg.75gr (watt ein Name) andrehen lassen, ich habe den Namen Preston zwar schon mal gehört aber sagen tut er mir nicht viel, die Rute selber ist für ein Monster mit einem wg von 75gr(2,5lb?) sehr schlank und mit 230gr im vergleich zu meinen Karpfenruten auch sehr leicht.
ach so zur frage, taugt die Firma was? bzw. die Ruten von denen


----------



## Minimax

@Thomas. Preston ist eine renommierte Marke der Firma Preston Innovations, ähnlich wie Korum. Preston ist spezialisiert auf Kopfruten, Match und Feeder und bedient vor allem die Matchmen. Vielleicht etwas on the pricey side, aber die Rute hast Du ja ohnehin schon gekauft.
Deine Rute ist also aus gutem Hause, und bestimmt nicht schlecht, die Specs lesen sich ja gut für ne mittlere Feeder, und wenn sie Dir gefällt, ist doch alles prima. Ich denke, 40-50g Körbchen mit mittelgroßer Payload oder generelles Merhodfeedern sollten kein Problem sein. Was für Spitzen sind denn dabei?


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Hi in die Runde,

seit meinen letzten Beiträgen ist hier viel passiert.
Ich möchte die Runde auch nicht stören, hätte jedoch eine kurze Frage:

Kann jemand sagen, was mit "Angelruten und Stöcke" gemeint ist?
Ist das vergleichbar mit "Autos und Postkutschen"?


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> @Thomas. Preston ist eine renommierte Marke der Firma Preston Innovations, ähnlich wie Korum. Preston ist spezialisiert auf Kopfruten, Match und Feeder und bedient vor allem die Matchmen. Vielleicht etwas on the pricey side, aber die Rute hast Du ja ohnehin schon gekauft.
> Deine Rute ist also aus gutem Hause, und bestimmt nicht schlecht, die Specs lesen sich ja gut für ne mittlere Feeder, und wenn sie Dir gefällt, ist doch alles prima. Ich denke, 40-50g Körbchen mit mittelgroßer Payload oder generelles Merhodfeedern sollten kein Problem sein. Was für Spitzen sind denn dabei?


vielen dank Minimax damit ist mir sehr geholfen, das Teil ist Neu und alles dabei 3 Spitzen 1, 1,5 und 2oz, und der Preis war glaube ich dann mehr als OK, gefallen tut sie mir, eben weil es so ein schlankes Stöckchen für das WG ist.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch auch zur „Monster”, @Thomas. 
Das WG würde ich nicht zu ner Testkurve wie bei Karpfenruten umrechnen.
Die Monster-Serie ist für die (Wettkampf-)Angelei in britischen Commercials konzipiert.
Aber man kann damit sicher auch prima freilebende Fische auf dem europäischen Festland beangeln und fangen.
Viele Freude damit!


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> vielen dank Minimax damit ist mir sehr geholfen, das Teil ist Neu und alles dabei 3 Spitzen 1, 1,5 und 2oz, und der Preis war glaube ich dann mehr als OK, gefallen tut sie mir, eben weil es so ein schlankes Stöckchen für das WG ist.



Eine sehr versatile Rute- ich würde mich bei den Korbgewichten (ungefüllt) bei der schönen Spitzenauswahl dann eher bei 40g als bei 50 orientieren und beim Auswurf nicht voll durchochsen.
Ich habe ganz ähnliche Ruten, wg 60, 11ft 0,75/1,5/2,0 die ich mit 35-40er Körben angele, die sich aber zu den Arbeitspferden meiner leichten Grundangelei mit 10-20g Bombs entwickelt haben, und mir Treue Dienste leisten, heute erst wieder. Ich bin auch ein grosser Freund gewichtsmässig leichter Ruten.



geomas schrieb:


> Das WG würde ich nicht zu ner Testkurve wie bei Karpfenruten umrechnen.



Da hat Geo unbedingt recht!


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> # Preston
> mal nee frage an die, die mit Feeder fischen(hatte bis heute noch keine), ich habe mir heute in meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn eine Preston *Monster* Method Feeder 12ft wg.75gr (watt ein Name) andrehen lassen, ich habe den Namen Preston zwar schon mal gehört aber sagen tut er mir nicht viel, die Rute selber ist für ein Monster mit einem wg von 75gr(2,5lb?) sehr schlank und mit 230gr im vergleich zu meinen Karpfenruten auch sehr leicht.
> ach so zur frage, taugt die Firma was? bzw. die Ruten von denen


Und ob die taugt!


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Das WG würde ich nicht zu ner Testkurve wie bei Karpfenruten umrechnen.


da muss ich mich dann mal schlau machen.


geomas schrieb:


> ist für die (Wettkampf-)Angelei in britischen Commercials konzipiert


fast jeder Vereinsteich hier ist auch nicht weit weg davon 



Minimax schrieb:


> ich würde mich bei den Korbgewichten (ungefüllt) bei der schönen Spitzenauswahl dann eher bei 40g als bei 50 orientieren und beim Auswurf nicht voll durchochsen.


für da wo ich sie nutzen möchte komme ich locker mit 10gr(ungefüllt) hin, brauche nur so 30m, aber danke für den Tip


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> vielen dank Minimax damit ist mir sehr geholfen, das Teil ist Neu und alles dabei 3 Spitzen 1, 1,5 und 2oz, und der Preis war glaube ich dann mehr als OK, gefallen tut sie mir, eben weil es so ein schlankes Stöckchen für das WG ist.


Ich hatte am Beginn des Coronajahres mal eine sehr kurze Presto Monster Feeder in den Händen, in meiner Erinnerung ein sehr filigranes, hochwertig wie -preisiges Rütchen.
Freu mich wenn du über ihren Praxiseinsatz berichtest


----------



## Andal

Eine Rute, die von ihren Maßen, perfekt zu kleineren Flüssen und Weihern und Seen passt. Mit der würde ich auch 10 kg Karpfen absolut nicht scheuen. Schnüre so bis max. eine 22er und das sollte gut flutschen. Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Gerte für Döbel, Brassen und Schleien.


----------



## Minimax

Aloha, lieber @Mr. Sprock


Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen, was mit "Angelruten und Stöcke" gemeint ist?
> Ist das vergleichbar mit "Autos und Postkutschen"?



schön von Dir zu lesen und toll das Du mal wieder reinschneist.

"Angelruten" ist ein wertneutraler Begriff für nun ja, Angelruten.
In diesem Sinnzusammenhang kann "Stock" vieles bedeuten, wird jedoch vmtl. ebenfalls eine Angelrute bezeichnen. Ironische Brechung mal
aussenvorgelassen (wie z.B. im liebevoll-anerkennenden "Stöckchen" für eine besonders feine/leichte/hochwertige Angelrute) meinen
viele Angler mit "Stock" eine Angelrute die im Negativen grob, , schwer, hässlich, für die beabsichtigte Angelei überdimensioniert ist,
im Positiven robust, vertrauenswürdig, werthaltig, ist.
Ein gutes Beispiel für einen "Stock" im guten wie im schlechten wäre diese Rute:




__





						Angelrute Continuum 1,40 m 20-100 g - JENZI - fishing performance
					

Wir sind einer der ganz großen Anbieter von Angelgeräten in Europa. Stark im allgemeinen Zubehörbereich, in Sachen Futter, Meeres-Equipment und vor allem auch bei den Ruten, widmen wir uns mehr und mehr den speziellen Lösungen für die unterschiedlichsten Angelarten.




					produkte.jenzi.com
				



Die Du ja bereits Mitte Juli dieses Jahres hier vorgestellt hast.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte zur Klärung beitragen,

hakuna matata,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## geomas

„Stöcke” fange ich mit einer „Gerte”. 
So war das heute am wilden Flüsschen.

Gute Nacht, liebe Ükels!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, liebe Ükels!



Gute Nacht Geo!


----------



## Andal

Was wären wir alle ohne den John-Boy!? - Gute Nacht Georg! 



Minimax schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelrute Continuum 1,40 m 20-100 g - JENZI - fishing performance
> 
> 
> Wir sind einer der ganz großen Anbieter von Angelgeräten in Europa. Stark im allgemeinen Zubehörbereich, in Sachen Futter, Meeres-Equipment und vor allem auch bei den Ruten, widmen wir uns mehr und mehr den speziellen Lösungen für die unterschiedlichsten Angelarten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> produkte.jenzi.com


Damit kannst du aber auch, schadlos für den Stock, einen wildgewordenen Bullen zur Ruhe geißeln!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Damit kannst du aber auch, schadlos für den Stock, einen wildgewordenen Bullen zur Ruhe geißeln!



Wenn ich das versuchen würde, könnten meine Freunde mich nachher garantiert nicht anhand der Rute identifizieren


----------



## Andal

Den Ausdruck "Stock" benütze ich recht gerne, wenn es sich um das glatte Gegenteil von einem Stecken handelt. Die nenne ich dann lieber Knüppel, oder Gartenschläuche.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn ich das versuchen würde, könnten meine Freunde mich nachher garantiert nicht anhand der Rute identifizieren


Sie ist ja auch nicht 3-teilig.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Sie ist ja auch nicht 3-teilig.


Oh, Du bist gemein -ich hab dieses Jahr so gute Fortschritte hinsichtlich meiner 2-teiler-Phobie gemacht.
Übrigens gabs heute wieder auf einen 3-teiler, nicht ganz so modern wie der eben besprochene von Thomas. 
aber vergleichbar, erneut einen tollen Pferdegründling - tadellose Rute!


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Aloha Minimax,

danke für deine Antwort, mit der du mir helfen konntest!
Ich hatte mich gefragt, ob von einer Verkaufsplattforum, auf der m. Mn., auch einige, die sich in diesem Thread beheimatet fühlen, unterwegs sind, ein völlig Unwissender dafür abgestellt wurde um das Kategoriesystem zu optimieren, oder ob mir möglicherweise tiefergehendes Wissen fehlt, um verstehen zu können, warum das Kategoriesystem dieser Plattform vor wenigen Tagen grundlegend optimiert wurde.
Es kann so einfach sein. Nie wäre ich drauf gekommen. Man löscht einfach alle Unterkategorien und vereinfacht die Suche nach den gewünschten Angelruten und Stöcken mit einem Schlag.
Der Suchende muss sich somit nicht mehr umständlich durch viele Unterkategorien wühlen sondern findet alles zusammen in einer einzigen Kategorie:







Hang loose


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, Du bist gemein -ich hab dieses Jahr so gute Fortschritte hinsichtlich meiner 2-teiler-Phobie gemacht.
> Übrigens gabs heute wieder auf einen 3-teiler, nicht ganz so modern wie der eben besprochene von Thomas.
> aber vergleichbar, erneut einen tollen Pferdegründling - tadellose Rute!


Kleine Bosheiten sollen ja besonders die Freundschaft erhalten. 


Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Aloha Minimax,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort, mit der du mir helfen konntest!
> Ich hatte mich gefragt, ob von einer Verkaufsplattforum, auf der m. Mn., auch einige, die sich in diesem Thread beheimatet fühlen, unterwegs sind, ein völlig Unwissender dafür abgestellt wurde um das Kategoriesystem zu optimieren, oder ob mir möglicherweise tiefergehendes Wissen fehlt, um verstehen zu können, warum das Kategoriesystem dieser Plattform vor wenigen Tagen grundlegend optimiert wurde.
> Es kann so einfach sein. Nie wäre ich drauf gekommen. Man löscht einfach alle Unterkategorien und vereinfacht die Suche nach den gewünschten Angelruten und Stöcken mit einem Schlag.
> Der Suchende muss sich somit nicht mehr umständlich durch viele Unterkategorien wühlen sondern findet alles zusammen in einer einzigen Kategorie:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357141
> 
> 
> Hang loose


Schau auf amerikanische Seiten, dort werden auch alle möglichen Ruten mit "pole" bezeichnet, obwohl sie mit gesteckten Stippruten und irgendwelchen Pfosten rein gar nichts gemein haben.


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Freu mich wenn du über ihren Praxiseinsatz berichtest


werde ich tun.


Andal schrieb:


> Eine Rute, die von ihren Maßen, perfekt zu kleineren Flüssen und Weihern und Seen passt. Mit der würde ich auch 10 kg Karpfen absolut nicht scheuen. Schnüre so bis max. eine 22er und das sollte gut flutschen. Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Gerte für Döbel, Brassen und Schleien.


habe eine 4000er(Marke sag ich dir nicht )  mit 0,20er montiert


Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens gabs heute wieder auf einen 3-teiler, nicht ganz so modern wie der eben besprochene von Thomas.


 einer der gründe warum ich sie genommen habe war das sie nur zweiteilig ist.


----------



## Andal

Alles was zerlegt, oder nicht, nicht mehr als 2 m misst, passt in Bus und Bahn. So what!?


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe eine 4000er(Marke sag ich dir nicht )  mit 0,20er montiert


Passt wie der Glasschuh an Cinderella



Thomas. schrieb:


> einer der gründe warum ich sie genommen habe war das sie nur zweiteilig ist.


Verräter


----------



## Andal

So gesehen wäre Namibia das Traumland. 580 cm Brandungsruten - einteilig. Und die kann man problemlos stehend auf dem Pickup an den Strand befördern, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, sich unterwegs irgendwo zu verheddern.


----------



## Andal

Dort hätte das Strandangeln durchaus noch sehr "männliche Charakterzüge". Ruten an die 6 m, Rollen wie Kabeltrommeln und Köderfische, die auch zwei Personen zum Mahle gereichen würden. Nur halt etwas ab vom Schuss.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Bin schon wieder am Wasser. Allerdings ohne Tackle. Heute ist Arbeitsdienst.


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Dem steht auch nichts entgegen. Schau dir an, auf welche Fische die Eidgenossen so in ihren Flüssen mit dem "Roten Angel" auf die Schuppen rücken. Und da hängt dann in Sachen Robustheit auch nichts schwereres an der Zapfengerte. Bevor da die Rolle aufgibt, ist der Angler zweimal verzagt.





geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Rolle, @Thomas. Hoffentlich funktioniert sie für den gedachten Einsatzzweck.



war heute morgen so gegen 8 Uhr mal los um die Balzer Tactics AX zu Testen, das mit dem Auswerfen klappte auf anhieb (musste es nach ca 100T YT Videos über die Pin) perfekt der dritte Wurf lag schon bei über 10m, aber dann als meine Hände und der Bank klamm wurden wurde es dann eine mittelschwere Katastrophe weil die Schnur nicht mehr über die Hand rutschte und am Blank kleben blieb, der Wind tat sein übriges dazu. Als Rute habe ich die Balzer Zander 12ft wg 5-20gr. genommen und eine 0,16 Schnur


	

		
			
		

		
	
 beim Kreis liegt die Pose (5gr), habe dann eingepackt und bin zum Döbel Hot Spot gefahren.

an meiner Döbel stelle ist mittlerweile eine sehr starke Strömung aber das Wasser ist klar, so habe ich ein Grundblei montiert und versucht es mit Made und Katzenfutter aber nix tat sich, die großen guckten nur und das wars.
bin dann ein wenig weiter wo die kleinen sich aufhielten (15-30cm) und habe es da mit Made probiert, die Jungs wollten auch aber jedes mal wenn der Schwarm sich gesammelt hat ist so ein fieser Hecht da rein gestürmt der wohl Appetit hatte.
dann hat ich dann doch endlich meinen ersten biss(10,40 Uhr), aber beim einholen wurde dieser vom Esox attackiert der ihn auch gepackt hat aber auch sofort wieder losgelassen hat, als ich ihn draußen hatte war er auf einer Seite ziemlich lädiert.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 das ist die schöne Seite, ich habe in dann erlöst, aber sein Tot sollte nicht ungesühnt bleiben, und so nahm ich ein Stahlvorfach und er ging an freier leine zurück, es dauerte keine 3sec. und der Hecht war zustelle, um 10,51 Uhr hatte ich ihn dann gelandet mit einer Tactics AX und 0,16er Schnur was mir aber erst im nachhinein wieder bewusst wurde.
Herr @Kochtopf bitte entschuldige das Foto, es dient nur dazu um zu zeigen das man mit der Rolle auch ohne Probleme größer Fisch fangen kann wo Andal schon drauf hinwies
(mir wäre ein gleich großer Döbel auch lieber gewesen)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Thomas! Da ist sie bestens eingeweiht, die neue Rolle. Schöne Fische, die Du da gefangen hast.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> war heute morgen so gegen 8 Uhr mal los um die Balzer Tactics AX zu Testen, das mit dem Auswerfen klappte auf anhieb (musste es nach ca 100T YT Videos über die Pin) perfekt der dritte Wurf lag schon bei über 10m, aber dann als meine Hände und der Bank klamm wurden wurde es dann eine mittelschwere Katastrophe weil die Schnur nicht mehr über die Hand rutschte und am Blank kleben blieb, der Wind tat sein übriges dazu. Als Rute habe ich die Balzer Zander 12ft wg 5-20gr. genommen und eine 0,16 Schnur
> Anhang anzeigen 357187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beim Kreis liegt die Pose (5gr), habe dann eingepackt und bin zum Döbel Hot Spot gefahren.
> 
> an meiner Döbel stelle ist mittlerweile eine sehr starke Strömung aber das Wasser ist klar, so habe ich ein Grundblei montiert und versucht es mit Made und Katzenfutter aber nix tat sich, die großen guckten nur und das wars.
> bin dann ein wenig weiter wo die kleinen sich aufhielten (15-30cm) und habe es da mit Made probiert, die Jungs wollten auch aber jedes mal wenn der Schwarm sich gesammelt hat ist so ein fieser Hecht da rein gestürmt der wohl Appetit hatte.
> dann hat ich dann doch endlich meinen ersten biss(10,40 Uhr), aber beim einholen wurde dieser vom Esox attackiert der ihn auch gepackt hat aber auch sofort wieder losgelassen hat, als ich ihn draußen hatte war er auf einer Seite ziemlich lädiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 357188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das ist die schöne Seite, ich habe in dann erlöst, aber sein Tot sollte nicht ungesühnt bleiben, und so nahm ich ein Stahlvorfach und er ging an freier leine zurück, es dauerte keine 3sec. und der Hecht war zustelle, um 10,51 Uhr hatte ich ihn dann gelandet mit einer Tactics AX und 0,16er Schnur was mir aber erst im nachhinein wieder bewusst wurde.
> Herr @Kochtopf bitte entschuldige das Foto, es dient nur dazu um zu zeigen das man mit der Rolle auch ohne Probleme größer Fisch fangen kann wo Andal schon drauf hinwies
> (mir wäre ein gleich großer Döbel auch lieber gewesen)
> Anhang anzeigen 357189




Petri, Thomas,
ein schöner Bericht. ich hätte nicht gedacht dass die Tactics, die ich immer etwas skeptisch betrachtet habe, in natura und montiert doch so hübsch und harmonisch aussieht. Das klebenbleiben am feuchten Blank ist leider ein Pinproblem, das gerne bei Ruten mit kurzen RIngfüssen und nicht ganz so vielen Ringen auftritt. Und sorge dich nicht wegen dem posten des zweiten Fisches: Es kommt von zeit zu zeit vor, das einer der Jungs ein exemplar dieser etwas merkwürdig geformten und
gefärbten Unterart, einen sogenannten Schnabeldöbel, fängt. Und solang es nicht überhand nimmt, kann man ja ein solch seltenes Exemplar auch mal zur DIskussion stellen, da wird kein Ükel sein Petri zurückhalten: Und daher auch ein ganz herzliches Petri zu den FIschen und zur Einweihung deiner Renkenrolle!
hg
Minimax

Ich selbst bin hin und hergerissen, ob ich für einen kurze Nachmittagssitzung nochmal die Fahrt auf mich nehme- ne Art Starterlaubnis habe ich, aber es ist ja auch schon spät am Tag. Andererseits sind noch alle Sachen bereit im Minimobil, sogar Köder... Aber es ist auch schön warm drinnen, und kalt draussen, und wäre meine Wohnung ein See, stünde er kurz vorm Umkippen... hm-- hmm--- einerseits, aber andererseits....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> hatte ich ihn dann gelandet mit einer Tactics AX und 0,16er Schnur was mir aber erst im nachhinein wieder bewusst wurde.


Wunderbar die Döbel verteidigt!    
Sie werden dir ewig dankbar sein und folgen ... 

Das mit der Schnur geht noch gerade, wenn alles sonst passt.
Merklich kniffeliger und mit flammenden Gefühlen wird es ganz ohne Antidurchbeißvorfach, selbst da muss man bei besonnener Führung, guter Rute zwischen straff und federnd, und vor allem paratem genügend langen Kescher nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn wegwerfen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das mit der Schnur geht noch gerade, wenn alles sonst passt.
> Merklich kniffeliger und mit flammenden Gefühlen wird es ganz ohne Antidurchbeißvorfach, selbst da muss man bei besonnener Führung, guter Rute zwischen straff und federnd, und vor allem paratem genügend langen Kescher nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn wegwerfen.



Genau die Konstellation hatte ich vor einigen Monaten, als ein Exemplar dieser Unterart auf zwei Bienenmaden auf 8er Haken, durchgebunden an 16er Schnur biss, ungeplant und ungefragt. Mit Glück- und zwar nur mit Glück- landete es dennoch im Kescher. Von Zeit zu Zeit kommt das halt vor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wichtig ist das gefühlvolle Fühlung halten zwischen gerade eben nicht forcieren, keinesfalls zum springen oder wütend werden reizen,
aber auch nicht eine einzige Andeutung von lose in der ausgereizten Rutenspannung zu geben, und auf den richtigen Moment zum hinterrücksen Kescher unterstülpen zu warten.
Solange (mittlerer) Esox keine wirkliche packende Gefahr wittert, geht er erstaunlich kommode mit dem Gezerre mit, scheint ihnen mehr Spaß als Angst zu machen, was ich vom Köderfischangeln her oft erstaunt bis vor die Füße beobachtet habe, minutenlang nicht loslassen wollen, obwohl alles an Angler gut sichtbar war. Am besten mit Fisch ordentlich ins Maul gestopft und verbissen sind die einige Minuten spielfreudig wie ein Terrier am Wildschweinfell.


----------



## Minimax

oh, je, oh je, ich wollte dann doch heute zuhausebleiben und mal etwas putzen und aufräumen- dabei muss ich irgendwie gestolpert sein, und bin so unglücklich auf Thermoanzug und Angelweste gefallen, das ich plötzlich das ganze Zeug am Leibe trug. Und jetzt, beim AUtoausräumen habe ich Schussel mich irgendwie hinter dem Lenkrad verklemmt...


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri zum Schnabeldöbel und natürlich auch an alle anderen. 

Mini, du Tollpatsch, also wirklich. Naja jetzt hast du nicht mehr viele Optionen, ich fürchte du musst den Nachmittag wohl opfern :/


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Thomas.
Petri zum schönen Herbsthecht und zur erfolgreichen Einweihung deiner Laufrolle.  

Wie man unter den unten stehenden Links sehen kann, benutzen die Schweizer ihre Laufrollen nicht nur zum Fischen mit der Hegene, sondern auch zum Fischen im Fluss. Den Fotos nach zu urteilen scheinen die Schweizer beim Fischen auf Äsche & Alet (Döbel) ihre Laufrollen allerdings bevorzugt "rückwärts" zu fischen. Ich persönlich fische meine Pins lieber so, dass die Schnur unten von der Spule abläuft und nicht von oben bzw. parallel zum Rutenblank.

https://www.alpenfischer.com/rundumfisch-der-alet/

https://www.alpenfischer.com/doebel-alet-hochsaison-und-aeschen-ersatz/

https://www.alpenfischer.com/natuerlich-auf-aeschen1/

https://www.alpenfischer.com/kanalisierte-aeschen/

https://www.laufrollen.ch/laufrolle/


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mir fällt dabei auf, dass es mit den richtig durchmessergroßen Rollen so richtig Sinn macht, der Abzug ist viel leichter und das Einholen geht gleich auch mal schneller oder überhaupt vernünftig schnell !


----------



## Minimax

...Wenn's so schon losgeht..
Aber schön gefärbt ist das Fischlein allemal


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du hast ja wohl ein Livetime-Güsternabo


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fische meine Pins lieber so, dass die Schnur unten von der Spule abläuft und nicht von oben bzw. parallel zum Rutenblank.


danke für die Links, ich fische die genauso wie du, ich muss jetzt nur mal schauen das ich eine gelbe 0,16 Schnur bekomme den die Zeiten mit Weiß sind vorbei.
ebenso werde ich die Rolle mal auf eine 2,70er Spin Rute montieren die das selbe wg(5-20gr) hat wie die 3,60er, die ist mir jetzt viel zu Kopflastig und es geht trotz der nur 240gr der Rute ganz schön ins Handgelenk


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir fällt dabei auf, dass es mit den richtig durchmessergroßen Rollen so richtig Sinn macht, der Abzug ist viel leichter und das Einholen geht gleich auch mal schneller oder überhaupt vernünftig schnell !


unser lieber @Hecht100+ hat ja so eine Hechtpin (die er mir ja nicht geben möchte) ich warte ja schon mehrere Jahre auf einen Bericht von ihm, aber ich glaube der spielt lieber an den Dingern rum als damit zu fischen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt nur mal schauen das ich eine gelbe 0,16 Schnur bekomme den die Zeiten mit Weiß sind vorbei.


Ich kann da nur etwas vor warnen, diese schön leuchtgelben Schnüre fürs Feedern haben schon einige Scheuchwirkung, was natürlich vom Wetter, dem Klarwasser und den geschläuten Fischen (Döbel eben) abhängt. Mich hat es zu oft in der schönen Tageszeit beim aktiven fischen an langer Leine schneidern lassen, da habe ich gewechselt und: voila!
Beim richtigen floaten im zügigen Wasser ist sehr unsichtbare Schnur doch gar nicht so ein Problem, einmal kurz anhalten und schon siehste trotz nahezu unsichtbarer Schnur die Furche auf ganzer Länge.

Vorknüppern eines langen unsichtbaren Stückes wäre ja das optimale , aber mit Knoten wirst du genau bei den ohnehin schon geringen Auswurfweiten fluchen beim Knoten in den Ringen ...  fürs reines Floaten aber eine Option, zumal auch die Kombination mit gut schwimmender leuchtender Dyneema was wunderbares hat.


----------



## Minimax

Bona Sera, Signori,
wenn ich also gestern das grosse Glück hatte, das ein Plan mal wie am Schnürchen lief, so war der heutige Spontanansitz ein gutes Beispiel wie ein Plan vollkommen nicht klappen kann, und dennoch eine ganz herrliche Angelei dabei herauskommt.

Das heute kein  perfekter Tag für meine Döbelstudien war, zeichnete sich ja schon durch die Preview Güster aus dem Post weiter oben ab.

Und tatsächlich ließen sich die kleinen Johnnies (von anständigen Fischen an dem gebeutelten Abschnitt wage ich nicht mehr zu träumen) an verschiedenen Swims nicht blicken, erst der dritte unterhalb eines Wehres, meine Alamostellung brachte zwei Kleinis hervor, magere Zeiten:





Dann wurde es auch schon Zeit, die gewisse Stelle unter dem Baum auszusuchen, die ich bereits von Zeit zu Zeit mit einer Handvoll Tulip bedacht hatte, und ich wechselte die Acco gegen die Med. Feeder mit der stepped up Montage, eine gute Entscheidung, wie sich später herausstellen sollte, wenn auch aus ganz anderen Gründen...

Als ich mich behaglich eingerichtet hatte, war ich wieder etwas optimistischer, trotz des öbszön guten Wetters, denn die Wunder die mir die Stelle offenbart hatte, ereigneten sich alle bei trüber Lichtstimmung. Andererseits: Erst gestern habe ich verschiedenen Angellungerern, die mich dort üblicherweise heimsuchen, mit ungewöhnlicher Direktheit klar gemacht, das ich meine Ruhe brauche, und tatsächlich gingen zwei notorische Klettengreise mit einem Petri und kurzem Kopfnicken vorbei.
Aber kurz vorm ersten Auswurf sank mein Herz:
Im Licht der tiefstehenden Sonne konnte ich den Umriss von Schnorri, dem 12jährigen Superangler erkennen, der freudestrahlend auf mich zukam, sich ca. 8m entfernt einrichtete und dann ein Fachgespräch begann. 
Ich nenne ihn "Schnorri" weil, nun- heute waren es: Eine ordentliche Portion Tulip, Eine Auswahl Wirbel, einige Bombs, ein Heftchen Vorfächer und Gummiperlen. Jeweils verbunden mit einem einzelnen Raschelraschelamuferentlang Besuch. Entsprechend rar waren Bisse, und in einer kurzen Ruhephase zwischen zwei Besuchen gab es- einen Brassen der munter durch meinen Swim platschte. Damit zerstob die letzte Hoffnung auf Zielfisch. Herrje, ich gebe zu, ich hab dennoch sehr über den schleimigen 40er gefreut:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Es gab auch wissenswertes von Schnorri zu erfahren: erst heute morgen hatte er genau an der Stelle, an der ich saß einen Riesenfisch am Haken, keinen Brassen, sondern was grösseres- hat ihm aber das Geschirr gesprengt. Er plant, nun häufiger dort anzusitzen. Ich mag den kleinen Burschen, er hat mehr Panache als die ganzen Opis dort zusammen, aber langsam fing ich an, zu überlegen, wie ich die Leiche verschwinden lassen könnte.
Und dann gabs tatsächlich noch einen Biss, sehr verhalten an der 0,75oz Spitze. Ich nahm den Hörer ab, und kurz darauf pfiff erst die Bremse und dann mein Schwein: Kein Döbel, kein Brassen, vllt. Ein Spezialgründling... oha, aber Wenn's so wäre, wäre dieser der kräftigste. Und dann gings hin und her, und ich war froh auf die stärkere Kombo umgesattelt zu haben. Ziemlicher Terror, und nach einiger Zeit und einigen Fluchten konnte Schnorri, der wie aus dem nichts aufgetaucht war und machte den Kescher klar- hatte mit seinen Jugendlichen Polarisationsaugen den Fisch identifizieren: Ein leibhaftiger Spiegelkarpfen, nicht lang aber fett wie ne Murmel.
Was ist eigentlich mit meiner Döbelstecke los in letzter Zeit? Was ist aus der Superselektivität des Currytulips geworden?
Jedenfalls hatte ich den Fisch nun an de Angel, und nach gefühlten Ewigkeiten auch im Spielzeughaft wirkenden Döbelkescher. 




55 hatte der wirklich herrlich gefärbte Fisch, von Goldorange bis Elfenbein, mit riesigen Schuppen. Schade, das ich keine Digitalwaage habe, da hätte mich das Gewicht des prallen Rüsslers sehr interessiert.
Tja, danach habe ich zusammengepackt, und Schnorri den gründlich durchgequirlten Swim überlassen- 
Selten sind meine Pläne auf so angenehme Art durchkreuzt worden,
Herzliche Grüsse,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> 55 hatte der wirklich herrlich gefärbte Fisch, von Goldorange bis Elfenbein, mit riesigen Schuppen.


Petri, Döbel hin Döbel her, aber gegen so einen schönen Karpfen könnte nicht mal ein 70er Döbel anstinken, und für Schnorri bist du wahrscheinlich sein Anglerheld


----------



## Andal

Ja die Schnorris dieser Welt. Das Alter und die Bedürftigkeit spielt ja keine Rolle. Nur ein einziges Mal ist man nicht schroff, unfreundlich und abweisend und schon hat man den Freund fürs Leben an sich gebunden. Und dieser Freund ist auch noch überzeugt, dass man diese Freundschaft auch noch durch omnipräsentes Erscheinen vertiefen kann. Die Schnorris dieser Welt sind leider nicht so negativ, dass man sie einfach wegscheuchen könnte, aber sie sind lästig und sie verhindern jedes Nachhängen an den eigenen Gedanken.

Die Schnorris dieser Welt sind vermutlich Abgesandte der Flussgötter, die uns prüfen wollen. Prüfen, ob wir die nötige Gleichmut mitbringen, einen der nennenswerten Fische temporär unser Eigen zu nennen. Aber den Geistern des Ortes soll man auch nicht wider den Willen sein. Angler sein ist soviel mehr - vor allem die Langmutigkeit, das Nachsehen für die Schwächen der anderen.


----------



## Tobias85

Na dann sag ich doch mal Petri zum Verschleierungskarpfen, @Minimax!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ja die Schnorris dieser Welt. Nur ein einziges Mal ist man nicht schroff, unfreundlich und abweisend und schon hat man den Freund fürs Leben an sich gebunden.
> Die Schnorris dieser Welt sind vermutlich Abgesandte der Flussgötter, die uns prüfen wollen. Prüfen, ob wir die nötige Gleichmut mitbringen, einen der nennenswerten Fische temporär unser Eigen zu nennen.



Ja, ich denke du hast recht- und wenn wir die Geduld  und den Langmut aufbringen, und beitragen können, das aus einem, nur einem einzigen Schnorri kein Ronny-Flecktarn, Old-Man-Büchsenmais oder Plastiktüten-Günni wird, sondern ein kundiger, gewitzter Angler, auf leisen Sohlen, mit Stil, Höflichkeit und Watercraft- dann ist das auch mal einen leeren Kescher wert.
Keine Ahnung, welchen Weg dieser Schnorri einschlägt, aber mit Blei und Nübsis ist die kleien Gewässerpest erstmal versorgt.


----------



## Andal

Wobei man die durchaus ambitionierten Schnorris auf gar keinen Fall mit den mittermeier'schen Arschlochkindern verwechseln darf, die vorzugsweise von ihren komplett denaturierten Eltern am Wochenende von der Kette gelassen werden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Die Schnorris dieser Welt sind vermutlich Abgesandte der Flussgötter, die uns prüfen wollen. Prüfen, ob wir die nötige Gleichmut mitbringen, einen der nennenswerten Fische temporär unser Eigen zu nennen. Aber den Geistern des Ortes soll man auch nicht wider den Willen sein. Angler sein ist soviel mehr - vor allem die Langmutigkeit, das Nachsehen für die Schwächen der anderen.


Mein Lieber,  jetzt hast du ja den Lebensphilosophischen Mittelpunkt so genau fokussiert und getroffen, wunderbar.
Das sehr schön am Beispiel und Menschenbild illustriert.
Meine Feststellung schon längere Zeit und immer wieder überprüft: Dieses Terrarium ist im Kern ein reiner Truppenübungsplatz mit Herausforderungen, Gefahren, Fallen, Minen, Sprengladungen, und einer endlosen Reihe von widersetzlichen Unfairnissen, für uns Angler begleitend auf Schritt und Tritt am Wasser, aber auch sonst überall, nur versteckter.
Wohl denn, wenn man es wenigstens mit Gleichmut und einem kleinen Galgenhumor ertragen kann.

Und wenn man etwas brauchbar überstanden hat, dann ist man glücklich.
Seltsamerweise existiert wirkliches Glücksgefühl und länger anhaltendes Glück nur aus dem Überwinden einer Krise, also der Aufschwung wieder nach oben. Je tiefer dieses Tal der Krise und der Weg nach oben, desto intensiver.
Also machen wir uns unsere Angelkrisen eben selber ...  dieser Thread ist ein wahrer Hort an solchen Geschichten.

Weiter so damit !


----------



## Andal

Von uns geht ja keiner fischen, weil er muss, sondern weil er will. Keiner hat mehr die frustiert-hungrige Sippe in der Höhle hocken, die es gilt zu speisen, damit wenigstens das Hungergeschrei verstummt. Ohne diesen Zwang haben wir viel mehr Ressourcen an Nerven, halten auch Schnorris viel leichter aus. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wer klopft sich nicht gerne in einer einsamen Minute auf die eigene Schulter und stellt selbstgefällig fest: "Du bist ein guter Mentor!"


----------



## rutilus69

Petri an alle, die am Wochenende am Wasser waren!
Meine Aktion Karausche war leider nicht erfolgreich, aber aufgeben zählt nicht.
Heute war ich an einem See, an dem es bestätigte Fänge von Carassius carassius gegeben haben soll. Ich suchte mir also eine Ecke mit viel Schilf und legte los. Leider machte mir das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Der Wind stand so ungünstig, dass an ein feines angeln nicht zu denken war. Da der See Recht offen in der Landschaft liegt, ist dort selbst bei relativ leichtem Wind extrem viel Bewegung auf dem Wasser. O.k., dann also mit dem Waggler angreifen. 


Das Bild tauscht ein wenig, so ruhig war die Oberfläche leider nur etwa eine halbe Stunde am Morgen, danach Früchte der Wind auf und es wurde deutlich ungemütlicher.
Die einzigen, die sich heute blicken ließen, wareb ein paar handlange aber dafür sehr schöne Plötzen.


Die Bisse waren bei den Windwellen kaum zu erkennen, aber ab und an klappte es dann doch.
An sich sieht es dort schon ganz gut aus für den Zielfisch, aber das nächste Mal nur bei fast Windstille.


----------



## Andal

Oder halt sehr fein auf Grund. Swingtip, Picker und Bombrod vor einem Targetboard bieten sich doch an!


----------



## rutilus69

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Von uns geht ja keiner fischen, weil er muss, sondern weil er will. Keiner hat mehr die frustiert-hungrige Sippe in der Höhle hocken, die es gilt zu speisen, damit wenigstens das Hungergeschrei verstummt.


Mit beißendem Hunger in der Sippe war aber manches einfacher, was man hier oft als Problem mitliest
(für mich ja weniger und nun noch weiter entproblematisiert, für dich am wenigsten):
Es gibt keine nörgelnde Familie, wenn man zum Angeln und Jagen loszieht!

Bei dem Mentor sein und Schnorris und Kids verwöhnen denke ich nun immer an den Spruchf von einem Kollegen:
"Man soll die jungen Leuts nicht pampern!" , also zu sehr verwöhnen.
Wobei wohl beides richtig und wichtig ist, harte Schule mit eindeutiger Situation und Aufgabe ist auch wichtig.
Andererseits ist das Leben triste und fies, gerade als Kind, wenn man nicht auch mal nette Erwachsene trifft, braucht man ja nur selber zurückblicken.
Also was macht man, um nicht alles falsch zumachen?

Von daher - wohl am besten Diabolus-Döbel Knöchelchen werfen , die Runen lesen , und sich danach verhalten!

Die nordische Edda und Mythologie ist ja definitiv eines der wahrsten Erklärgeschichten überhaupt, weiß ich vom eigenen Erleben sehr gut, beim Heimdal aber auch.
Assassin’s Creed Valhalla wird das nun auch noch (wieder) viel populärer machen, bei der ganzen Jugend Männlein oder Weiblein. Nach dem großartigen Kulturwandelerlebnis mit dem Witcher 3 und Geralt dem Hexer, selbst die klassische Musik wurde nicht verschont und kennt nun neues, Made in Zentraleuropa.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri in die ehrwürdige Ükelrunde! Ich war heute erfolgreich auf unükeligen Abwegen. 
Es war ja doch wieder ein respektables Wochenende. Ich Und die Krönung dieses Wochenendes ist zweifellos die wunderschöne Murmel, die Dir an den Haken gegangen ist, lieber @Minimax. Ein wirklich herrlich gezeichneter Karpfen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rutilus69: Auch Dir sei natürlich noch ein herzliches Petri zugerufen, Auch wenn es mit der erhofften Karausche nichts geworden ist. Ich habe es aufgegeben, gezielt auf diese Spezies zu angeln. Wahrscheinlich wird irgendwann eine Gefallen an Deinem Köder finden, wenn Du gar nicht mit einer rechnest. Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Entschneiderung der Dings-, ääähhhh, - naja, also der blaue Rolle, lieber @Thomas. !
Toller Bericht; ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß sich die Achsrolle so gut fischen läßt.


Danke auch für Deinen Bericht, lieber @rutilus69 - hoffentlich klappts noch mit nem hübschen „Bauernkarpfen”.


Haha, lieber @Minimax - ich bin schon gespannt, was Du als nächstes aus dem hängerträchtigen Spezial-Swim zauberst. Vielleicht ne Schleie?
Herzliches Petri zu dem wunderschönen Karpfen und seinen entfernten Verwandten. Ne bunte Mischung an Fängen finde ich persönlich prima, ist ein Zeichen von nem „lebendigen Gewässer”.


----------



## Andal

Auf Karauschen probiere ich es erst gar nicht mehr gezielt. Ich wüßte gar kein Gewässer, wo selbst gerüchteweise noch welche überlebt haben könnten. Es ist schade um diesen schönen, wie spannenden Fisch.


----------



## geomas

Falls es jetzt nicht noch einen außergewöhnlich warmen Rest-Oktober gebe sollte werde ich Karauschen und Tincas für dieses Jahr abschreiben.
Ein paar gute Gewässer hab ich in relativer Nähe, mal sehen, wie sie 2021 aussehen.


----------



## Andal

Was Karauschen angeht, ist der Osten noch etwas besser aufgestellt. Aber hier im Westen des Westens ist wirklich jeder noch so kleine Tümpel mit Karpfenbesatz ruiniert worden.


----------



## geomas

So, der Urlaubstrip innerhalb Mecklenburgs ist Geschichte.

Habe heute nach dem Auschecken aus der Herberge einen mir schon ganz gut bekannten Abschnitt des Flüßchens aufgesucht.
An einer der „heißen Stellen” gab es aber nur einen halbwüchsigen Plötz und einen nicht minder kleinen Döbel.

Bin dann immer so 50m weiter flußaufwärts. Spaß hats gemacht, ist einfach schön auf dem Land.





Separate Rutenauflagen hab ich mir an diesem Swim geklemmt.

Der Pegel war ziemlich hoch, das Wasser war deutlich eingetrübt und führte Unmengen an Laub und Kraut mit sich.
Die Bibbberspitzen standen selten still, auch der zunehmende Wind hatte seinen Anteil daran.

Auf den grellorangen Angelmais mit Muschelaroma (er riecht allerdings nicht sehr stark - vielleicht nehmen Fische dies anders wahr) gab es ne Menge Bisse - fast alles Plötz, aber auch ein Döbel von etwa 30cm fand Gefallen daran.





Die vorletzte Erle, unter der ich in diesem Urlaub gesessen habe (Schutz vor einem Regenguß suchend).
In direkter Nähe gab es ein paar Plötz. Zum Angeln unter dem Baum (vielversprechend, wenn man extrem diskret vorgeht) wäre allerdings schon ne 6ft-Rute lang. Vielleicht probiere ich es irgendwann dort mit einem einfach abgesenkten Köder - ein Wurf ist gar nicht nötig.

Tja, beim Parkplatz gibt es einen ganz kurzen befestigten Uferabschnitt. Dort habe ich zum ersten Mal in diesem Urlaub die mitgeführte Tri-Cast Pond Wand gefischt.





Ein wunderbares Rütchen für kurze Distanzen. Auf nen Rutenhalter hab ich verzichtet, es ging auch so ganz gut.
Auf Breadpunch kamen fix etliche Plötz an Land. Die Rute werde ich sicher die kommenden Tage hier mal nutzen.

Insgesamt war der Urlaub sehr erholsam, „Binnen-Mecklenburg” ist noch mal ganz anders als das direkte Rostocker Umland.
Insgeheim hatte ich auf mindestens einen Endvierziger oder gar 50er Döbel gehofft, auch eine bessere Güster oder ein dicker Plötz hätten mir gut gepaßt.
Die hole ich mir dann vielleicht beim nächsten Trip an das Flüßchen.


----------



## geomas

Überraschend schnell hat AM-Angelsport die bestellte Exceler LT 2000D geliefert (am Donnerstag-Abend bestellt, Sonnabend zugestellt).
Jetzt steht die E-Spulen-Thematik an.

Hat irgendjemand Exceler LT und/oder Legalis LT die 1000er und 2000er Modelle? Mich würde interessieren, ob sich 1000er Spulen an der 2000 nutzen lassen und umgekehrt.
Bei den von mir geschätzten Ninja A sind die Spulen der 1003/1500/2000 untereinander tauschbar. Sehr praktisch und lobenswert.
Ich habe sinngemäß wohl schon mal gefragt - pardon, an eine definitive Antwort kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Überraschend schnell hat AM-Angelsport die bestellte Exceler LT 2000D geliefert (am Donnerstag-Abend bestellt, Sonnabend zugestellt).
> Jetzt steht die E-Spulen-Thematik an.
> 
> Hat irgendjemand Exceler LT und/oder Legalis LT die 1000er und 2000er Modelle? Mich würde interessieren, ob sich 1000er Spulen an der 2000 nutzen lassen und umgekehrt.
> Bei den von mir geschätzten Ninja A sind die Spulen der 1003/1500/2000 untereinander tauschbar. Sehr praktisch und lobenswert.
> Ich habe sinngemäß wohl schon mal gefragt - pardon, an eine definitive Antwort kann ich mich nicht erinnern.




Lieber Geomas LT,
puh, ich habe nicht genau die Modelle LT für die Du fragst, bzw. sind teilweise im Auto LT, aber in guter Ükelmanier LT antworte ich dennoch.  Ein kurzes Spulenwechselschraubexperiment LT erbrachte folgendes Ergebnis LT:
Die Spulen meiner Caldia 1000 LT und meiner Revros 2000 LT lassen sich tauschen und funktionieren auch. Aus Erfahrung LT weiss ich, dass die Spulen der Revros 2000 LT und meiner Legalis 2000 LT sich ebenfalls tauschen lassen. Das würde ja bedeuten, das auch die Spulen der Caldia 1000 LT und der Legalis 2000 LT, und damit auch der Exceler 2000 LT sich ebenfalls tauschen lassen müssten. Und somit auch die Spulen einer Legalis 1000 LT und einer Exceler 2000 LT respektive die Spulen einer 1000 Exceler LT mit einer Legalis 2000 LT, sowie natürlich die Spulen einer Exceler 2000 LT mit der einer Exceler 1000 LT und ausserdem auch die Spulen einer Legalis 1000 LT mit einer Legalis 2000 LT. Dies gilt im gegensätzlichen Fall LT genauso, nur eben umgekehrt. LT.
Natürlich würde dies bedeuten das diese Kombinationen ebenfalls mit einer Caldia 1000 LT sowie mit einer Revros 2000 LT durchführbar wären, und nicht zu vergessen mit der Paarung LT einer Revros 1000 LT und einer Caldia 2000 LT, und natürlich  über Kreuz, womit wir wieder beim Ausgangspunkt LT, nämlen dem Spulentausch bei einer Revros 2000 LT und einer Caldia 1000 LT wären, zwei Rollenmodellen LT, die wie mir gerade auffällt, eigentlich ganz andere sind, als die nach denen Du LT gefragt hast.
Ich hab jetzt irgendwie Kopfschmerzen und mir ist ein bisschen schwindlig,
LT,
Dein
Minimax LT


----------



## geomas

Oh, danke, das ist ja tatsächlich wie auf dem Jahrmarkt. Bei mir dreht sich alles auch ohne Glühwein.

Ich werde mal ne E-Spule Größe 1000 für ne Legalis oder Exceler bestellen und berichten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, danke, das ist ja tatsächlich wie auf dem Jahrmarkt. Bei mir dreht sich alles auch ohne Glühwein.
> 
> Ich werde mal ne E-Spule Größe 1000 für ne Legalis oder Exceler bestellen und berichten.



Oha, ich sehe gerade im aktuellen Daiwa Katalog gibt es universelle Ersatzspulen die auf alle LT Modelle entsprechender Größe passen:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das würde ja bedeuten, das das oben Gesagte eben auch auf Exceler/Legalis sicher übertragbar ist, und da ja der 100er/2000er Spulentausch bei den von mir genannten
Modellen geklappt hat, dürfte auch Dein Vorhaben gelingen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe nur die nächst größeren 2500 und 3000 LT als Legalis in 2 Typen D und CXH sowie Fuego D, da lassen sich die Spulen umstecken, sofern nicht bei der Fuego ein etwas schwergängig verkeiltes und eigentlich überflüssiges Kugellager (Klemmscheibe) noch mit umgesteckt werden muss, sonst klafft da eine Lücke in der Spulenauflage. Es gibt also schon verschiedene Spulen, Legalis LT und Exceler LT sind bis auf die Anschraubkurbel vs. 6Kant Durchsteckklappkurbel aber gleich.
Die Wahl der Gehäusebauarten im unteren und mittleren Bereich Ninja Revros mit dem schwereren DS4 oder darüber mit dem leichteren DS5 Regal Legalis Exceler betrifft die Anbauteile Kurbel und Spule nicht, bzw. die Gruppe ist in den Spulenaufnahmen und Maßen gleich.
Die teure 3.Oberklasse mit Zaion-Gehäuse und Plastikzahnrädern intus finde ich vergleichsweise nicht wertig.
An die Winzlinge 1000 und 2000 werde ich nun nicht mehr rangehen, da tippe ich prinzipiell sowieso auf die gleiche Doppelkonstellation, sowas spart einfach nur Aufwand und Geld für den Hersteller Daiwa.

Diese Daiwa LT Rollen sind grundsätzlich ein Modulbaukasten, finde ich richtig nett - wie aus Legobausteinen ,
die Chancen auf passend sind so gut wie nie zuvor!
Da kann man schon viel austauschen und rumprobieren, auch zerlegen und innere Teile austauschen mit Übersetzungen und verschiedenen Kurbelarten, mit dem günstigen Hardbody-Aluprogramm Legalis/Exceler usw. sind die Teile der Legalis LT usw. auch noch vielfach austauschbar,
Ungeahnte Möglichkeiten für individuelle Rollenkreationen.

Nur die mal engeren bzw. zu engen Rotoren können einem einen Streich spielen, also die Spule der kleineren Type passt auf beide Rollen,
die Spule der größeren Type passt jedoch nicht auf die kleinere Type, weil der Rotor da klemmt oder anschleift.

Ich bin ja baff erstaunt, wieviel LT sich Minimax nun zugelegt hat, ich habe von den LT nur wenige 4 Stück in 3 Typen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@rutilus69 
Was sehen meine Bastelaugen da, bestes Posenbaumaterial hast du da am Angelplatz......könnte man glatt neidisch werden. 

@Minimax 
Aktuell läufts bei dir richtig gut, Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen vorallem zum schön gezeichneten Karpfen.

@geomas 
Danke für deine immerwährend schönen Berichte vom Wasser 

Und allen anderen ebenfalle ein Petri zu den gefangen bzw verloren Fischen.



# Marzipankartoffel

Gestern nachmittag hab ich den ersten Ansitz damit gewagt, nach 1,5 Stunden hab ich verzweifelt auf meine Pellets gewechselt weils 0 Biss gab.
Auf meine 15er Pellets gabs 3 richtige Run´s und viele Zupfer von Kleinfisch.
Von der Haltbarkeit war ich sehr überrascht, die erste Kugel hab ich nach 30min kontrolliert und 3/4 vom Köder war noch vorhanden und im inneren war sie noch gut hart. Beim "Selbstversuch" der Marzipankartoffeln viel mir auf das der Geschmack von Bittermadel nicht sehr ausgeprägt war was wohl das eigentliche Problem an den 0 Bissen war. Fisch war def. am Platz nur fressen wollten sie die Kugeln nicht. 
Ich bleibe auf jedenfall dran und suche mir evtl noch ne andere Marke mit weniger Zucker und dafür mehr Mandelanteil.


----------



## rutilus69

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @rutilus69
> Was sehen meine Bastelaugen da, bestes Posenbaumaterial hast du da am Angelplatz......könnte man glatt neidisch werden.


Da hat sich auf dem Heimweg auch ganz zufällig was in mein Rutenfutteral verirrt


----------



## Thomas.

# E-Spule

wer bei E-Spulen keinen wert auf Optik legt und auch auf Hersteller keinen wert legt, sollte sich mal die zeit nehmen und mal ein wenig rumprobieren ihr werdet euch wundern was wo über all passt egal ob alt oder aktuellen Modellen
kleines auf die schnelle gemachtes Beispiel: finde den Fehler   PS. die Spulen passen perfekt






Nachtrag: bei einigen Neuen Modellen wie zum Beispiel die Shimano US 12000D und die US 12000 OC kostet die E-Spule der OC die hälfte es muss aber der Klicker umgebaut werde (gibt es auch als Ersatzteil) oder man verzichtet drauf


----------



## TobBok

Resultat des Wochenendes:

Freitag an der vorgefütterten Stelle: Ein paar Zupfer, nichts großes. Dann hat etwas massiv Schnur abgezogen, angekurbelt, Haken gesetzt.
Irgendwie fühlte sich das Ganze komisch an, starker Strömungswiderstand und ein Holpern als geht es über steinigen Grund.
Erster Gedanke: Ein Döbel der versucht sich in der Strömung in die Steinpackung zu stellen.
Zweiter Gedanke als ich die Kopflampe an hatte: Ich hatte nen halben Baum in der Schnur, der es irgendwie durch die Wasserbrecher unterhalb des Wehrs zu schaffen.
Dann riss die Schnur. Ende des Tages.
Samstag - Feedern am MLK - 8 Wollhandkrabben auf Mais, alle hochgezogen, ab in den Eimer. Fischereiaufseher kam vorbei, Papiere passten und als er fragte ob er mal in den Eimer greifen kann um meinen Fang zu kontrollieren sagte ich nur: "Besser nicht, wenn dir deine Finger lieb sind..."
Er wurde argwöhnisch, schaute mich fragend an, machte den Deckel hoch und die erste Wollhandkrabbe machte sich auf den Weg zu flüchten.
Dann lachte er bloß. Naja, so war das da...

Wollhandkrabben schmecken extrem gut. Schönes Fleisch. Auch wenn Krabben für mich immernoch aussehen wie Aliens...

Am Sonntag Morgen war ich zurück wo ich am Freitag den großen Baum in der Schnur stehen hatte - 2 kleine Rotaugen auf Mais.
Naja. Ich werde nächstes Wochenende mal ne neue Stelle testen, hab mir den Po an diesem Wehr jetzt schon lange genug kaputt gesessen und zu wenig große Fische gehabt. Irgendwo müssen die Viecher ja hin sein...


----------



## Skott

@TobBok  das könnte evtl. eine Barbe gewesen sein...


----------



## TobBok

Skott schrieb:


> @TobBok  das könnte evtl. eine Barbe gewesen sein...


Barben an der Celler Aller sind relativ selten.
Und Barben mit Ästen und Blättern....das wäre nen skullirer Mutant. In anderen Worten, ich hab Teile des Baumes, die aus dem Wasser geschaut haben gesehen.

Thema Barben: Durch die enorme Anzahl kleinerer Stauwehre im Celler Raum, Von der A7 aus gesehen westlich von Celle: 3 Stück, in Celle 2 Stück und östlich von Celle: 3 Stück, ist die Situation grade für die Barben nicht wirklich einfach.
Die Celler Aller liegt mitten in der Barben-Döbel-Region. Döbel gibt es in rauen Massen - man ist nirgends vor Ihnen sicher.
Seitenkanal - Döbel, kleiner Nebenteich - Döbel, Altarm - Döbel.
Aber im Hauptstrom gibt es aufgrund von stellenweiser extremer Schlammbildung durch wenig Fließgeschwindigkeit durch die Staustufen und die krasse Begradigung stellenweise de facto keine Barben mehr.
Aber oberhalb der Wehre gibt es durch die wenig Strömung immer überraschend viele Schleien, Brassen und Karpfen.

Fun-Fact....mit Dropshot hat mein italienischer Kumpel Nino unterhalb eines dieser Wehre mit Tauwurm als Köder am Wochenende in einer Kehrströmung 6 Brassen und 4 Döbel gefangen. Wir angeln aber aufgrund der Corona-Lage jetzt immer mehr getrennt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Da hat sich auf dem Heimweg auch ganz zufällig was in mein Rutenfutteral verirrt



 Genau so muss das, hauptsache dickwandig sollts sein.


----------



## TobBok

Ich hab überlegt ob ich mir zuhause ein Aquarium hinstelle, und dort Wollhandkrabben einsperre, bis sie sich häuten...

So eine weiche Wollhandkrabbe wird sicherlich dem einen oder anderen Kanalkarpfen, Brassen oder Aland schmecken...?


----------



## geomas

Der prägendste Angler meiner Kindheit (Nachbar meiner Großeltern) nutzte „weiche Wollhandkrabben” oder Teile davon als besten Köder für richtig dicke Aale.
Er hatte im flachen Wasser Bruchstücke von Tonröhren ausgelegt und kontrollierte die regelmäßig nach „guten Krabben”.

(Räucheraal war in der DDR eine echte Parallelwährung. In der Mangelwirtschaft konnte ein Räucheraal auf dem Thresen zum Beispiel bei der Ersatzteilbeschaffung oder nötigen Autoreparatur Wunder bewirken.)


----------



## Tricast

Der Urlaub der Frau Hübner ist wieder vorbei und schon wird das Wetter auch wieder besser. Die letzten vierzehn Tage waren wahrlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Wir waren in der ersten Woche öfter am Tietjensee mit kleinem Gepäck und haben auch mal ein Fischlein an den Haken bekommen, aber in der zweiten Woche war es wahrlich gruselig das Wetter. Am Mittwoch ging es in das Feriendomizil von Skyduck und Frau, bewaffnet mit einem selbstgebackenen Apfelkuchen und das Beste, wir haben im trockenen sitzen können. Freitag waren wir nochmal am See und Susanne wollte ja die neuen Köder von Fjuka probieren. Das einzig Schöne: Wir blieben trocken. Nicht einmal die Wollhandkrabben wollten unsere Köder (Maden, Mais, Brot und eben auch Fjuka); irgendwie scheint der See verhext zu sein in letzter Zeit. Meine einzige Erklärung wäre eine uns nicht wohlgesonnene Wassernixe oder ein bösartiger Wassergeist aus längst vergangenen Tagen der sich dort häuslich niedergelassen hat. Also @geomas , es ist nichts geworden mit dem Test der ominösen Köder da kein einziger Fisch auch nur nur mal am Köder, egal was und wie, genuckelt hat. Aber es war schon ein denkwürdiger Tag; nicht nur ich konnte keinen Fisch an den Haken bekommen auch Susanne ging leer aus. Endlich hatte ich auch mal so viele Fische wie Frau Hübner, was ja bekanntlich nicht so oft vorkommt und deshalb auch im Kalender rot angestrichen wurde von mir. Für Euch, liebe Ükels, ist das natürlich ein Glücksfall, denn wenn die bösen Geister bei uns im See lauern können die nicht bei euch ihr Unwesen treiben.

Liebe Grüße vom verhexten See

Heinz

PS.: @geomas : Dir wünschen wir viel Spaß an der Elbe beim ÖffÖff.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Der prägendste Angler meiner Kindheit (Nachbar meiner Großeltern) nutzte „weiche Wollhandkrabben” oder Teile davon als besten Köder für richtig dicke Aale.
> Er hatte im flachen Wasser Bruchstücke von Tonröhren ausgelegt und kontrollierte die regelmäßig nach „guten Krabben”.
> 
> (Räucheraal war in der DDR eine echte Parallelwährung. In der Mangelwirtschaft konnte ein Räucheraal auf dem Thresen zum Beispiel bei der Ersatzteilbeschaffung oder nötigen Autoreparatur Wunder bewirken.)



Gut...das Auslegen "von Tonröhren in flachen Teilen" dürfte in einem 4 Meter tiefen Kanal ohne Abstufungen schwierig werden. 
Kann auch vorstellen, dass ein Karpfen zupackt, wenn man das Krabbenfleisch vermengt mit Teig...?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des gestrigen Tages und besonders @Minimax zum Moppelchen.



Tricast schrieb:


> Köder von Fjuka




Noch nie gehört. Hast du mal n link dazu Heinzi?


----------



## geomas

nur 1 Biß, nur 1 Fisch, 1 neuer PB

So, mein Angelvormittag hier an der Unterwarnow nebenan begann mit Regen, nachdem ich aufgebaut und mich am Ufer ausgebreitet hatte (also nicht mich, sondern die Gerätschaften).
Von Gegenüber sahen mir Kormorane zu, ein Reiher flog kopfschüttelnd weiter.

Und tatsächlich gab es an der ersten Angelstelle nicht einen Zupfer. Nicht auf Mais, nicht auf Breadpunch, nicht auf den Joker-Köder Softpellet.

Bin etwa 50m weiter, an eine andere Stelle. Ich sah ab und an Flanken von „Silverfish” aufblitzen, die mögen so etwa 8 bis maximal 13cm gehabt haben.
Aber auch die wollten nicht, stattdessen mußte ich gierige Stockenten abwehren, hatte sogar eine kurz in der Schnur. Normalerweise kenne ich die als vorsichtiger.

Auf Breadpunch ging nix, also noch ein Versuch mit einem einzelnen Maiskorn (normaler Dosenmais).
Naja, auf einmal war die Spitze des 3/4-oz-Rutenoberteils der Drennan Bombrute nicht mehr gespannt. Ganz leicht straffte sie sich wieder, ganz langsam spannte sie sich weiter - also sicherheitshalber mal anschlagen. Oh, deutlicher Widerstand. Brassen?

Ne, die Form paßte nicht, dann sah ich einen massigen, relativ dunkel wirkenden Fisch mit wulstigem, hellen Maul - ne Schleie?
Aber es war keine Tinca, sondern an der Oberfläche zeigte sich ein fetter Aland.
Jetzt nur nix überhasten, die Hauptschnur war ne 3lb Maxima, das Vorfach hatte nur 0,12mm und der Haken war ein dünndrahtiger 12er Owner.

Die Rute hat zum Glück perfekt gearbeitet und nach etwas hin und her war der Fisch im kleinen Kescher. Da schlug er noch kräftig und als ich den Haken lösen wollte, sah ich, daß der Knoten aufgegangen war. Also den losen Haken rausgefriemelt.





Schöner, massiger Fisch. Die Schwanzflosse beschädigt und die anderen Flossen auch nicht wie gemalt.
Ich erinnere nicht mehr genau, wie lang die beiden großen Alande meiner Kindheit waren (meine ersten groooßen Fische), aber der hier ist wohl neuer PB.
Das Lineal zeigte deutlich über 50cm. Also länger und sehr viel schwerer als alle Fische des Angelurlaubs, so kanns gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wow.
Toller Fisch, Georg!

Da hattest du ja nochmal richtig Glück, dass der haken nicht schon im Drill flöten ging.....


----------



## TobBok

Ach du heiliges Rohr....
Da hast du ja eine richtige Granate gelandet lieber @geomas !

Hast du geprüft, ob der Fisch Football verschluckt hat...


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch Jungs, besonders an @Wuemmehunter, dem ich das Kompliment über den Tagesfisch zurückgeben darf, denn er hat einen prächtigen Fang im Raubstammtisch gepostet (ebenso wie @Jason , dessen räuberische Instinkte durch Herbst und Kaffeekränzchen geweckt wurden). Danke auch an @Thomas. für die netten Worte, denen ich als Döbelfanatiker höflich wiedersprechen muss.
Und natürlich sind Petris angezeigt, z.B. zu dem tollen Bilderbuch-Aland von @geomas vor einem Augenblick, den hart erkämpften Karauschen-Ersatz-Plötzen von @rutilus69 und natürlich auch den Feederkrabben des angehenden Wollhandfarmers @TobBok - Euch allen, und allen die vergessen habe, ein herzliches Petri!

@Professor Tinca : Hier erfährt man mehr über die Fjuka-Köder. Es scheint sich um knetbare Pellets zu handeln, die der allerallerbesteste Köder der Welt zu sein scheinen:








						OFFICIAL FJUKA ONLINE STORE- HOME OF REVOLUTIONARY FISHING BAIT
					

Revolutionary Bait, loaded with Sensate™ quick-release attractant. Hookable Pellets, Hyper-fluoro bait, drilled Carp boilies, hookable Pop-ups & Wafters.




					fjuka.store
				



Zumindest der Seitenhintergrund dürfte Dir aufgrund Deiner Herkunftssignatur nicht unsympathisch sein 

Ich war auch schon drauf und dran ne Probe zu bestellen: Wenn Mrs. @Tricast etwas für gut oder auch nur interessant findet, sollte man aufhorchen


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Bitte!








						OFFICIAL FJUKA ONLINE STORE- HOME OF REVOLUTIONARY FISHING BAIT
					

Revolutionary Bait, loaded with Sensate™ quick-release attractant. Hookable Pellets, Hyper-fluoro bait, drilled Carp boilies, hookable Pop-ups & Wafters.




					fjuka.store
				











						Fjuka
					

Es ist Zeit, sich von Köderbohrern, Ködernadeln, Bändern und Spikes zu verabschieden. Fjuka 2in1 Bait ist die Revolution, auf die Angler gewartet haben! Ein super attraktives Futter, das auch ein perfekter...




					www.kumpa-angelsport.de
				




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Bei Frau Hübner war es nur die Neugier auf was "Neues", sie muß es halt dann kaufen und probieren. Sicher wird sie aber noch ihre Meinung zu den Ködern hier abgeben, wenn die Fische sich wieder berappelt haben.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.


----------



## TobBok

Werbespruch: "Die Revolution, auf die die Anglerschaft gewartet hat."

Jetzt fangen die Kommunisten schon an zu Angeln...das wars dann mit der Ruhe am Ufer, wenn die Sozis jetzt am Ufer die Internationale schmettern.


----------



## phirania

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt ob ich mir zuhause ein Aquarium hinstelle, und dort Wollhandkrabben einsperre, bis sie sich häuten...
> 
> So eine weiche Wollhandkrabbe wird sicherlich dem einen oder anderen Kanalkarpfen, Brassen oder Aland schmecken...?


So schnell wie die das Aquarium verlassen haben,kommen die nicht zum Häuten......
Hatte selber welche im Aquarium mit Abdeckplatte aus Glas.
War für die kein Hindernis


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> nur 1 Biß, nur 1 Fisch, 1 neuer PB
> 
> So, mein Angelvormittag hier an der Unterwarnow nebenan begann mit Regen, nachdem ich aufgebaut und mich am Ufer ausgebreitet hatte (also nicht mich, sondern die Gerätschaften).
> Von Gegenüber sahen mir Kormorane zu, ein Reiher flog kopfschüttelnd weiter.
> 
> Und tatsächlich gab es an der ersten Angelstelle nicht einen Zupfer. Nicht auf Mais, nicht auf Breadpunch, nicht auf den Joker-Köder Softpellet.
> 
> Bin etwa 50m weiter, an eine andere Stelle. Ich sah ab und an Flanken von „Silverfish” aufblitzen, die mögen so etwa 8 bis maximal 13cm gehabt haben.
> Aber auch die wollten nicht, stattdessen mußte ich gierige Stockenten abwehren, hatte sogar eine kurz in der Schnur. Normalerweise kenne ich die als vorsichtiger.
> 
> Auf Breadpunch ging nix, also noch ein Versuch mit einem einzelnen Maiskorn (normaler Dosenmais).
> Naja, auf einmal war die Spitze des 3/4-oz-Rutenoberteils der Drennan Bombrute nicht mehr gespannt. Ganz leicht straffte sie sich wieder, ganz langsam spannte sie sich weiter - also sicherheitshalber mal anschlagen. Oh, deutlicher Widerstand. Brassen?
> 
> Ne, die Form paßte nicht, dann sah ich einen massigen, relativ dunkel wirkenden Fisch mit wulstigem, hellen Maul - ne Schleie?
> Aber es war keine Tinca, sondern an der Oberfläche zeigte sich ein fetter Aland.
> Jetzt nur nix überhasten, die Hauptschnur war ne 3lb Maxima, das Vorfach hatte nur 0,12mm und der Haken war ein dünndrahtiger 12er Owner.
> 
> Die Rute hat zum Glück perfekt gearbeitet und nach etwas hin und her war der Fisch im kleinen Kescher. Da schlug er noch kräftig und als ich den Haken lösen wollte, sah ich, daß der Knoten aufgegangen war. Also den losen Haken rausgefriemelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schöner, massiger Fisch. Die Schwanzflosse beschädigt und die anderen Flossen auch nicht wie gemalt.
> Ich erinnere nicht mehr genau, wie groß die beiden großen Alande meiner Kindheit waren (meine ersten großen Fische), aber der hier ist wohl neuer PB.
> Das Lineal zeigte deutlich über 50cm. Also länger und sehr viel schwerer als alle Fische des Angelurlaubs, so kanns gehen.


Na denn mal dickes Petri zum fetten Aland.
Ist ja schon eine amtliche Kirsche


----------



## phirania

Und auch Allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein dickes Petri im nacherein


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Jetzt fangen die Kommunisten schon an zu Angeln...das wars dann mit der Ruhe am Ufer, wenn die Sozis jetzt am Ufer die Internationale schmettern.



naja, schätze einige von uns sind bereits nicht unbedingt das, was man Neoliberalisten nennen würde...


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Werbespruch: "Die Revolution, auf die die Anglerschaft gewartet hat."


Das sind die Worte, die mich bei neuen Angelködern zur höchsten, vornehmen Zurückhaltung bringen - meist schlagartig. Ich bin ja auch grundsätzlich kreuzneugierig, aber wenn solche Köder mit den gleichen Worten beworben werden, wie ein sensationeller Felgenreiniger im Präkariatsfernsehen nach 23.30 Uhr...!?

Einen zähen, angeblich hocharomatisierten Angelteig, mit dem auch nix ging, gab es schon vor 25 Jahren von allen möglichen Anbietern. Aber sollten dann hier plötzlich Jubelmeldungen erscheinen, werde ich mir auch mal eine Portion gönnen - das macht das Kraut dann auch nicht mehr fett. 

Zur Zeit experimentiere ich im sich abkühlenden Wasser mit Bifi-Stücken (vgl. Pepperami) am Haar. Das scheint den Gusto der Fische einigermaßen zu treffen und es schließt die weniger werdenden Grundeln gut aus. Alande, Brassen und Barben nehmen das Zeug.


----------



## Mikesch

geomas schrieb:


> nur 1 Biß, nur 1 Fisch, 1 neuer PB
> 
> So, mein Angelvormittag hier an der Unterwarnow nebenan begann mit Regen,
> ...
> Das Lineal zeigte deutlich über 50cm. Also länger und sehr viel schwerer als alle Fische des Angelurlaubs, so kanns gehen.


Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah. 

Petrie, auch allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> naja, schätze einige von uns sind bereits nicht unbedingt das, was man Neoliberalisten nennen würde...



@Minimax  : Aber Neo-Jakobiner gibt es hier einige im Board.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax  : Aber Neo-Jakobiner gibt es hier einige im Board.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Wobei ich das eigentlich sehr am Angeln schätze, dass es per Se ein Sammelbecken für alle ist. - Wenn man beim Thema Angeln bleibt. Bestes Negativbeispiel: Der Seeräuber-Priester aus Ostfriesland.


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt ob ich mir zuhause ein Aquarium hinstelle, und dort Wollhandkrabben einsperre, bis sie sich häuten...
> 
> So eine weiche Wollhandkrabbe wird sicherlich dem einen oder anderen Kanalkarpfen, Brassen oder Aland schmecken...?



Kann man machen, sollte dann aber das Becken in möglichst großer Entfernung zum Schlafzimmer aufstellen.
Die Biester sind nachtaktiv und unglaublich fleißig...
Auch kann man jegliche Deko komplett vergessen.. .
Aber ansonsten sind die leicht zu halten und zu ernähren - die fressen einfach ALLES..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hattest du ja nochmal richtig Glück, dass der haken nicht schon im Drill flöten ging.....


Aber sowas von! Wieder ein sehr gutes Beispiel, wieso ich bei 0,14mm allerbestem Hitech immer noch bleibe, mich an 0,12mm nicht so recht ran traue.
Denn wenn einem so ein ükeliger Ü50er nur einmal noch zuwedelt mit der Schwanzflosse und mitgenommenen Haken, dann ist das sehr unschön, was danach passiert ...

Ich muss da aber mal ans dünnere ran, natürlich mit intensivst vorher testen, und sei es nur aus Neugier


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Das Lineal zeigte deutlich über 50cm. Also länger und sehr viel schwerer als alle Fische des Angelurlaubs, so kanns gehen.


Das ist doch wunderbar so zum Abschluss, ein herausragender Fisch ist dafür genau das richtige!


----------



## TobBok

phirania schrieb:


> So schnell wie die das Aquarium verlassen haben,kommen die nicht zum Häuten......
> Hatte selber welche im Aquarium mit Abdeckplatte aus Glas.
> War für die kein Hindernis


Ein Freund hält jedes Jahr eine Wollhandkrabbe, die er aus der Elbe einsammelt. Er steckt sie in ein Aquarium, belastet den Deckel mit Steinen und macht alles dicht.
Er tut das jetzt seit 5 Jahren, mit den Worten "einen besseren Bio-Mülleimer gibt es nicht". Wenn die Krabbe dann Anstalten macht auszubrechen, wird sie abgekocht und wird Aal-Köder.


Andal schrieb:


> Das sind die Worte, die mich bei neuen Angelködern zur höchsten, vornehmen Zurückhaltung bringen - meist schlagartig. Ich bin ja auch grundsätzlich kreuzneugierig, aber wenn solche Köder mit den gleichen Worten beworben werden, wie ein sensationeller Felgenreiniger im Präkariatsfernsehen nach 23.30 Uhr...!?


Geht mir auch so. Wüsste ich zB nicht, dass die Top Secret Futter gut fängig sind, würde ich sie nicht kaufen. Die werden beworben, als ob die das Hanf-Futter direkt aus Jamaika auf nem illegalen Überseetransport importiert haben. "Schleien-Dope". Was soll das bitte sein? haha


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten sind die leicht zu halten und zu ernähren - die fressen einfach ALLES..


Der Kollege, der jedes Jahr eine Krabbe hält, gibt der Krabbe immer den Kram, der nicht in den Kompost kommen dürfen.
Citrus-Früchte usw. Die Viecher müssen einen Magen aus gegossenem Stahl haben.


----------



## Andal

Krabben haben ja auch wenig Alternativen. Entweder sehen sie den Kollegen beim Fressen zu, wozu Krebstiere ja nun gar nicht neigen und verhungern, oder sie ziehen sich alles rein, was irgendwie hergeht.

Aber was Krebse und dergleichen im Süßwasser angeht, klingen mir immer noch die Worte meines Vaters nach... "De genga uns nix o, mia san Fischer!" - Also lasse ich sie ihrer Wege ziehen. Wobei ich die Krustentiere eigentlich sehr gerne esse. Aber was soll man mit dem einen Viech, das alle heilige Zeit mal hergeht?


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Petris!

„Warum in die Ferne schweifen...” - tja, so sehr ich Rostock liebe: es war laut am Swim und auf dem Hin- und Rückweg hatte ich Autoabgase satt in der Nase.
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zum Landlebent. 


#fjuka - es gibt diese Tage, wo die Fische fressen, fressen, fressen - da wird man wohl mit nahezu jedem Köder fangen.
An anderen Tagen (Heinz sang ein französisches Lied davon) kann man den schuppigen Burschen auftischen, was man will - nüscht.
Ich persönlich bin ja gelegentlich überrascht, wie manche Köder* an den Tagen mit eingeschränkter Beißlust bevorzugt werden und kann mir vorstellen, daß die Fjuka-Sachen dann punkten können. Ne einfache Handhabung, also die Formbarkeit ist ja schon mal ein dicker Pluspunkt.

*) ich denke da an die BaitTech Special G Gold Softpellets oder zuletzt an den seltsamen orangen Muschel-Mais von Timarmix


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wow.
> Toller Fisch, Georg!
> 
> Da hattest du ja nochmal richtig Glück, dass der haken nicht schon im Drill flöten ging.....



Danke!
Ich habe es übrigens öfters erlebt, daß bessere Fische im Kescher das Vorfach oder den Knoten „knacken”. Passiert schnell, daß sich zum Beispiel das Blei oder ein Quickstop im Netz verfangen, dann reicht ein heftiger Kopfschlag und die Strippe ist durch. Weil die Dämpfung durch die Rute und die Länge der Hauptschnur fehlen.
So gesehen ist es übrigens auch verständlich, daß man durchaus superkurze Method-Vorfächer von über der Hauptschnur liegender Stärke fischen kann: die Hauptschnur kann sich dehnen, das superkurze Vorfach nicht.

In dem heutigen Fall muß der Knoten vorher beschädigt worden sein.


----------



## geomas

Habe aus Neugier für die der Drennan Ultra zugedachten Exceler jetzt Stroft LS und ABR bestellt.
Mit der GTM habe ich mich ja angefreundet, warum also nicht mal die anderen Stroft-Monos probieren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Manchmal hilft es nur, die Dinge auszusitzen! Nabend Jungs! Erst mal ein herzliches Petri an Geo, zum tollen Warnow-Aland! Nachdem ich 4Stunden ohne Biss am kleinen Wiesenfluss gesessen habe, ist jetzt dieser hübsche Schuppi eingestiegen.


----------



## geomas

Danke und herzliches Petri zu diesem wunderschönen ^ Charakter-Fisch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Habe aus Neugier für die der Drennan Ultra zugedachten Exceler jetzt Stroft LS und ABR bestellt.
> Mit der GTM habe ich mich ja angefreundet, warum also nicht mal die anderen Stroft-Monos probieren.


Gut wenn einer neue Schnüre probiert, testet und berichtet!  
Vlt. taugt in Steinpackungen feine ABR sogar gut?
(fast so gut wie ....)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> In dem heutigen Fall muß der Knoten vorher beschädigt worden sein.



Durch den ärgerlichen Verlust neulich, der auch durch einen beschädigten (oder schlampig gebundenen Hakenknoten) entstand habe ich jetzt mal begonnen,
passende Posengummis über Plättchen/Öhr und Knoten zu ziehen, zumindest bei schwererem Zielfisch. Vielleicht bringts was, vermutlich beruhigts eher meine
Nerven.
Petri, @Wuemmehunter zum Blitzblanken Schuppi!


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gut wenn einer neue Schnüre probiert, testet und berichtet!
> Vlt. taugt in Steinpackungen feine ABR sogar gut?
> (fast so gut wie ....)



Ich bin einfach neugierig: hier am Fluß nebenan fische ich ja regelmäßig und kann besser vergleichen, wie sich Rute x im Vergleich zu Gerte y macht oder Mono A zu Mono B.

Für die echten Winklepicker mit sehr feiner Aktion ist die Maxima in 2,5 und 3lb kaum zu toppen. 
Mit 0,14er Stroft GTM habe ich an etwas stärkeren Pickern (Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker) auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Die Acolyte Ultra 9ft ist ja recht schnell, da will ich mal sehen, ob sich das direkte Gefühl mit der LS noch steigern läßt.


----------



## skyduck

Ein freundliches guten Abend in die Runde. Viele tolle Fänge, Fotos und Beiträge sind in meiner Abwesenheit zusammen gekommen. Ein paar habe ich schon gelesen, werde aber doch wohl noch was brauchen um wieder up to date zu sein.
Der Urlaub war mega entspannend, da alleine schon da wegen des schiet Wetters der Platz vor den schönen Außenkamin sehr gemütlich war.







Die Ferienwohnung selber ist sehr nett aber auch nur für 2 Personen geeignet und direkt am Wasser, Hunde waren ohne Aufpreis erlaubt. Wer die Adresse haben möchte gerne per Unterhaltung.













Direkt an den kleinen See (hier ist die Angelerlaubnis in der Miete inkludiert) grenzen noch zwei weitere kleine Teiche, welche mit der Gastkarte des örtlichen Vereins zu befischen sind. Das direkt hinter dem Häuschen fließende Tief ist leider Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten.










Da es ja unser Plan war sehr unaktiv und faul von der Terrasse zu angeln haben wir das (auch auf Grund des Wetters) hauptsächlich getan. Für die letzten zwei Tage wollte ich dann aber auch einmal an die Teiche und habe mir entsprechend eine Karte geholt, welche ich dann am letzten Tag dann doch nicht einsetzen konnte da es da nur noch mies war vom wind und Regen.
Der Plan des umfangreichen Fischens auf Brassen, Rotaugen, Güstern und Alanden ist an dem kleinen Erlsensee leider nicht so aufgegangen wie gehofft. Es gab leider nur sehr wenige und dann auch meist sehr zögerliche Bisse, die daraus folgenden Resultat waren allerdings durchaus sehenswert.
Der ersten Tag haben wir mit einkaufen, Gegend erkunden und Loten verbracht. Der See selber ist eine recht unspektakuläre Badewanne zwischen 1,60 und 1,80 tief. In der Mitte befindet sich ein Seerosenfeld und eine Insel an der es eine sehr gute Aussicht auf kapitale Spiegler und Schuppis geben soll. Ich hatte zwar insgesamt 10 Ruten mit aber damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet und somit hatte ich nichts um die gut 100m Distanz zu überbrücken. Wäre Karpfen das Ziel gewesen hätte ich mich vermutlich mit dem zur Hütte gehörenden Boot bei Wind und Wetter über den See gequält und ausgelegt aber gerade davon wollte ich ja weg.. (vielleicht komme ich im Sommer nochmal mit Heavy Feeder oder 12" Karpfenruten mit entsprechenden Weitwurfrollen wieder - wer weiß...).

So habe ich direkt an den kleinen Seerosenfeld am Haus mit etwas Mais und meinen Standardfutter angefüttert. Begonnen habe ich dann am ersten Tag wegen des starken Windes, der die Swingtip unmöglich machte, mit der Browning CK Wand in 2,45 m. Das rütchen ist eigentlich für den nächsten Urlaub an der Sagter Ems gedacht, war aber mit den sehr feinen Spitzen ideal für stilles Gewässer und somit im Urlaubskader... Die Stelle sah absolut ideal aus und roch geradezu nach Sternstunden mit vielen Fischen. Und so kam dann auch gar nix. Knapp acht Stunden bin ich dort gesessen, jede Bewegung der Spitze durch eine Windböe ließ die Hoffnung wieder aufkeimen aber es passierte nix - nicht ein Zupfer.

Erst als ich schon recht desillusioniert mit meinen Herzblatt und heißen Tee kurz am Feuer saß, meinte sie auf einmal fragend was denn da so surren würde. Ein kurzer Schulterblick offenbarte ein gut gebogene Rute und eine schnell ablaufenden Rolle. Gott sei Dank habe ich mir angewöhnt die Bremse immer recht weit auf zu haben und die Spule beim Anschlag immer festzuhalten. Netter weise war der Bissverursacher auch noch so nett auf den offenen See rauszuziehen und nicht direkt in die Seerosen. Wegen der, für meine Verhältnisse, doch recht feinen und auch nicht wirklich ausgetesteten  0,16 Schnur, musste ich es doch recht langsam angehen lassen. Der Prachtbursche wehrte sich sehr kraftvoll, so dass an Hand des Drilles seine Natur sehr schnell klar war. Ich muss sagen, dass mich dieses kleine zarte Rütchen echt erstaunt hat. Es federt im richtigen Moment super ab und verhindert den Bruch der feinen Schnur, gibt aber trotzdem genug Kraft den Fisch zu führen (soweit es die feine Montage zu ließ).

Das offene und hindernisfreie Wasser hat dann letztlich den Kampf besiegelt und wir konnten einen herrlichen Schuppi keschern. Ein so schönes und makelloses Schuppenkleid habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gesehen. Der Bursche war etwas über 65 cm und ein echtes Powerpaket für Stillwasser. Gebissen hat er auf ein einsames Maiskorn am 12er Haken. Hat Spaß gemacht und mich mit dem Tag versöhnt.






Am nächsten Tag war es etwas windstiller und ich konnte die Hardy Swing-Tip  zum Einsatz bringen. Aber auch das half mir nicht wirklich weiter. Der Mais wurde verschmäht, der Wurm ignoriert, die Caster missachtet. Erst 3 quirlige Currymaden brachten nach Stunden den ersehnten Biss, diesmal recht weit draußen, Richtung der Insel. Der Biss selber war völlig untypisch, erst einen starken Ruck, dann wieder Stillstand und dann wieder voller Ausschlag. Der Anhieb saß aber der Fisch war und fühlte sich irgendwie komisch an. Der Drill war heftig aber kurz und hat an der tollen Rute echt Spaß gemacht. An das Licht der nicht wirklich vorhanden Sonne kam dann dieser Bursche mit ca. 45 cm. Unerwartet, nicht der Zielfisch aber er hat mir den Tag gerettet.





Auch mit diesem Fang war es dann wieder vorbei für diesen Tag. in den nächsten Tagen folgte noch eine 50er Brasse mit recht komischen, fast glubschigen Augen, ein kleiner Aland und zwei kleine Rotaugen.







Ein weiteres Highlight war dann der Besuch von der lieben Frau Hübner und dem lieben Heinz @Tricast  inklusive eines frisch gebackenen Riesen Apfelkuchen und einen Litermaß Schlagsahne. Wir hatten trotz des miesen Wetters einen sehr netten Nachmittag mit einem fantastischen Gebäck, Klönen und Fachsimpeln. Noch einmal meinen besten Dank dafür und viele Grüße an das liebe Weib, sowie de hoffentlich langsam genesenden Hündchen. Allein wegen euch müssen wir ja nochmal in diese Ecke kommen...





Abends gab es übrigens noch einige schöne Brataale an den Seerosen in der Größe 50-60cm (5 an der Zahl aber diese sei nur am Rande erwähnt).

Ich hoffe mein Bericht war jetzt nicht zu ausufernd, kurzum der Plan ist in keinster Weise aufgegangen aber sehr schön war es trotzdem.

Petri an alle Brüder im Forum (haben wir hier eigentlich auch Schwestern?   ) und mehr Erfolg als mir sei euch gegönnt.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @skyduck
Danke für den stimmungsvollen, toll bebilderten Bericht aus Eurem reich dekorierten kuscheligem Ferienidyll - also die Lage direkt am See ist ja herrlich!  Ein herzliches Petri auch zu den schönen FIschen, vor allem zu dem Barsch, ein prächtiger, stolzer Sargent!   Und fachsimpeln bei Kaffee und Kuchen mit Heinz und Frau Hübner ist natürlich ein Fest, hat natürlich auch einen Hauch von Examen.
Hinsichtlich der seltsam anmutenden Brasse erlaube ich mir eine kleine Korrektur: Es handelt sich aufgrund des Gesichtsausdrucks vermutlich nicht um einen Brasse, sondern wahrscheinlich um eine Larvenform eines südatlatischen Seeungeheuers, das in eurem Urlaubssee einst besetzt wurde, und mangels Abwanderungsmöglichkeit nicht vollständig abwachsen konnte,
Sieh selbst, die Analogie des Gesichtsausdrucks ist überzeugend, wie ich finde:









herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Schöner, massiger Fisch. Die Schwanzflosse beschädigt und die anderen Flossen auch nicht wie gemalt.



Einen richtigen Oschi hast Du da gefangen - Petri!  
Der 50er bzw. Ü50 Aland ist mir bisher leider noch verwehrt geblieben.

Die etwas größeren Exemplare sind ja oftmals leider eher farblos...





...während die kleineren Fische noch ein paar hübsche rote Flossen aufzuweisen haben.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Danke! an Dirk für den prima Urlaubsbericht! Die Tage werden kürzer, da dürfen die Berichte gerne etwas länger sein.
Der Schuppi ist prächtig, der Barsch steht ihm in nichts nach - Petri heil! Zu dem Tier mit den seltsamen Augen hat Minimax alles wesentliche gesagt. 
Also den See kannste abhaken, wenn Du nicht von einer gemeingefährlichen Kreatur verspeist werden möchtest...

(eines meiner ersten selbstgelesenen Bücher - ich „konnte” noch nicht alle Buchstaben - war „Seeungeheuer” von P. Werner Lange)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@skyduck
Auch von mir, vielen Dank für diesen ausführlichen und schönen Bericht!  

Schaut echt gemütlich aus, das kleine Ferienhaus direkt am Wasser.
Wer braucht schon eine Lodge in Alaska?


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Also den See kannste abhaken, wenn Du nicht von einer gemeingefährlichen Kreatur verspeist werden möchtest...



ich hätte dann sehr gerne die Adresse per PN, wollte dann mal nächstes Jahr mit Schwiegermutter im Urlaub


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Einen richtigen Oschi hast Du da gefangen - Petri!
> Der 50er bzw. Ü50 Aland ist mir bisher leider noch verwehrt geblieben.
> 
> Die etwas größeren Exemplare sind ja oftmals leider eher farblos...
> 
> 
> ...während die kleineren Fische noch ein paar hübsche rote Flossen aufzuweisen haben....



Danke!
Der Aland hat einen ganz besonderen Platz in meinem kleinen Petrijünger-Herzlein.
Als etwa 10jähriger Knirps war ein Aland von irgendwas um 50cm mein erster großer Fisch - gefangen an einem Elbe-Zufluß direkt am Ufer auf Wurm.
Ich konnte den Fang nicht bestimmmen, ein Cousin meines Vater half mir dabei.
2 oder 3 Jahre später war ein ebenfalls recht großer Aland mein erster Fang auf Kunstköder, genau gesagt auf einen kleinen Spinner.
Die Angelaktion war nicht ganz legal, aber das liegt jetzt etwa 35 Jahre zurück und von Justitia habe ich nach den Jahren wohl im schlimmsten Fall einen kleinen Klaps zu erwarten.

Ich erinnere noch, daß zumindest der erste Aland für eine Nennung im Heftchen „Deutscher Angelsport”, dem grün-grauen Vorgänger der Rute&Rolle, getaugt hätte.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Minimax schrieb:


> Im Licht der tiefstehenden Sonne konnte ich den Umriss von Schnorri, dem 12jährigen Superangler erkennen, der freudestrahlend auf mich zukam, sich ca. 8m entfernt einrichtete und dann ein Fachgespräch begann.


Das erinnert mich etwas an mich selber.
Jahrelang war ich immer zu einem kleinen ca. 6-7 ha großen See in der Nähe mit dem Fahrrad gefahren.
Nur zwei Menschen durften an dem See angeln. Ich habe mich immer bei dem einen dazu gesetzt, wenn ich ihn zufällig getroffen habe. 
Ich denke, er fand es auch okay. Später war ich auch oft bei ihm zuhause.
Wie gerne hätte ich selber dort genagelt. Das war schon schlimm. So viele Tage, bzw. Jahre habe ich dort verbracht an dem schönen Waldsee
 - ohne Angel.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - das Maul des von @skyduck überwältigten juvenilen Seeungeheuers erinnert mich an „Eckat”:


----------



## geomas

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich etwas an mich selber.
> Jahrelang war ich immer zu einem kleinen ca. 6-7 ha großen See in der Nähe mit dem Fahrrad gefahren.
> Nur zwei Menschen durften an dem See angeln. Ich habe mich immer bei dem einen dazu gesetzt, wenn ich ihn zufällig getroffen habe.
> Ich denke, er fand es auch okay. Später war ich auch oft bei ihm zuhause.
> Wie gerne hätte ich selber dort _*genagelt*_. Das war schon schlimm. So viele Tage, bzw. Jahre habe ich dort verbracht an dem schönen Waldsee
> - ohne Angel.



Hey, ich fordere Lizenzgebühren: das ist mein Standard-Tippfehler!


----------



## Andal

Der Gesichtsausdruck des Brassen ist eindeutig: "Wann ist diese scheiss Saison endlich vorbei!?"


----------



## skyduck

Hinsichtlich der seltsam anmutenden Brasse erlaube ich mir eine kleine Korrektur: Es handelt sich aufgrund des Gesichtsausdrucks vermutlich nicht um einen Brasse, sondern wahrscheinlich um eine Larvenform eines südatlatischen Seeungeheuers, das in eurem Urlaubssee einst besetzt wurde, und mangels Abwanderungsmöglichkeit nicht vollständig abwachsen konnte,
Sieh selbst, die Analogie des Gesichtsausdrucks ist überzeugend, wie ich finde:
Anhang anzeigen 357370

Anhang anzeigen 357371


herzliche Grüße,
Minimax
[/QUOTE]

Lieber @Minimax, da hast du in der Tat recht. Ich habe diesen Fisch auch tatsächlich (und das jetzt wirklich ohne Flachs) zweimal vorher gesehen wie er aus den Wasser buckelte und mich gefühlt mit seinen Augen anstarrte. Hatte schon etwas surreales und beim ersten Mal habe ich geglaubt ich halluziniere auf Grund der mangelnden Bisse. Auch im Drill buckelte er sehr komisch. Auf jedem Fall habe ich den See von dem Monster erlöst oder vielleicht auch eher umgekehrt... Auf jeden Fall darf sich in diesen Fall die ABU legerlite Ultra jetzt auch als Ungeheuer Bezwinger brüsten. Der passende Name muss jetzt  dafür noch gefunden werden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> Der Aland hat einen ganz besonderen Platz in meinem kleinen Petrijünger-Herzlein.
> Als etwa 10jähriger Knirps war ein Aland von irgendwas um 50cm mein erster großer Fisch - gefangen an einem Elbe-Zufluß direkt am Ufer auf Wurm.



Ich fische in "meiner" kleinen Wiesenau sehr gerne auf die dort patrouillierenden Alande, quasi mein Döbelersatz. An entsprechend feinem Gerät machen diese Fische durchaus richtig etwas her und ich bin mir sicher, mein 50er ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Die meisten Alande gehen mir beim Fischen mit der Pose bzw. beim Trotting an den Haken, die schmale Au eignet sich ideal für diese Art der Angelei.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> ... Auf jeden Fall darf sich in diesen Fall die ABU legerlite Ultra jetzt auch als Ungeheuer Bezwinger brüsten. Der passende Name muss jetzt  dafür noch gefunden werden.



... Skyduck´s Pequod?


----------



## Minimax

#Aland:
Könnt ihr Euch vorstellen, Jungs, das ich noch nie nen Aland gefangen habe? Jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Ich glaube sogar, wenn es sich nicht um ein solches Prachtexemplar handelt, sondern son 20-30er, wär ich mir garnicht sicher, ob ich ihn überhaupt identifizieren könnte. Bitte. Nun ist es raus. Ich hab sie immer in Abgrenzung zum edelsten aller Fische im Geiste als "fette Plötzen" betrachtet. Nun steh ich da, ohne Aland.


----------



## geomas

#aland

Fürs Trotting auf Aland ist im Fluß nebenan die Strömung wohl zu gering. Bislang waren alle Fänge leider nur sehr willkommener Zufall. 
In der Ostsee selbst sollen hier gelegentlich sehr gute Exemplare zu fangen sein. Aber das Wat- und Brandungsangeln ist nicht meins.
Im Fluß wurden hier mehrfach gute Alande von den „Raubis” erbeutet. Meine gelegentlich KuKö-Versuche brachten aber immer nur kleine Stachelritter statt der erhofften stämmigen Cypriniden.

Es gibt kleinere Flüsschen in der Nähe, in denen gute Alande unterwegs sein sollen. Ich bin leider absolut hilflos, was die passende Jahreszeit zum gezielten Angeln dort ist.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> #Aland:
> Könnt ihr Euch vorstellen, Jungs, das ich noch nie nen Aland gefangen habe? Jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Ich glaube sogar, wenn es sich nicht um ein solches Prachtexemplar handelt, sondern son 20-30er, wär ich mir garnicht sicher, ob ich ihn überhaupt identifizieren könnte. Bitte. Nun ist es raus. Ich hab sie immer in Abgrenzung zum edelsten aller Fische im Geiste als "fette Plötzen" betrachtet. Nun steh ich da, ohne Aland.



Aland, Döbel oder Rotauge? Hier kann man es noch einmal recht gut nachschauen...
https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2016/03/Blinker_Booklet-Friedfische-sicher-bestimmen.pdf

Bei mir gibt es zwar jede Menge schöne Alande, dafür gibt es hier aber keine Döbel.
Meinen bisher ersten und einzigen Döbel fing ich damals in der Bernburger Saale, mit einem kleinen Blinker.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein herzliches Danke! an Dirk für den prima Urlaubsbericht! Die Tage werden kürzer, da dürfen die Berichte gerne etwas länger sein.
> Der Schuppi ist prächtig, der Barsch steht ihm in nichts nach - Petri heil! Zu dem Tier mit den seltsamen Augen hat Minimax alles wesentliche gesagt.
> Also den See kannste abhaken, wenn Du nicht von einer gemeingefährlichen Kreatur verspeist werden möchtest...
> 
> (eines meiner ersten selbstgelesenen Bücher - ich „konnte” noch nicht alle Buchstaben - war „Seeungeheuer” von P. Werner Lange)


----------



## Andal

Laut Paul Cook soll das zeitige Frühjahr bis zum Frühsommer die beste Zeit auf Alande in dänischen Auen sein. Diese Verhältnisse sollte bei euch in der Gegend eigentlich auch gelten. 

Bei uns am alten Baggerssee beissen sie das ganze Jahr immer mal wieder auf Boilies und Pellets. Meistens Fische mit an die 50 cm.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> #aland
> 
> Fürs Trotting auf Aland ist im Fluß nebenan die Strömung wohl zu gering. Bislang waren alle Fänge leider nur sehr willkommener Zufall.
> In der Ostsee selbst sollen hier gelegentlich sehr gute Exemplare zu fangen sein. Aber das Wat- und Brandungsangeln ist nicht meins.
> Im Fluß wurden hier mehrfach gute Alande von den „Raubis” erbeutet. Meine gelegentlich KuKö-Versuche brachten aber immer nur kleine Stachelritter statt der erhofften stämmigen Cypriniden.
> 
> Es gibt kleinere Flüsschen in der Nähe, in denen gute Alande unterwegs sein sollen. Ich bin leider absolut hilflos, was die passende Jahreszeit zum gezielten Angeln dort ist.



Direkt reißend fließt meine Au dabei auch nicht durch die Wiesen, eher gemächlich. Trotzdem, zumindest eine feine Stickpose oder aber ein Federkiel lässt sich dort an der Centrepin schon ganz gut auf die Reise schicken. Gelegentlich wird am Hafen entwässert, dann herrscht auch mal etwas stärkerer Zug auf der Au. Wenn dann noch etwas Wind dazu kommt, der über die flachen Wiesen weht, dann lässt sich durchaus auch einmal eine schlanke Avonpose verwenden.






Bei mir sind das Frühjahr oder aber der Sommer super für Alande. Im Sommer dann vor allem die Abendstunden. Aufgrund der vielen hohen Gräser gibt es dort einige Insekten. Gerade die ins Wasser gefallenen Grashüpfer lassen sich die Alande dann schmecken. Mit Wasserkugel und Trockenfliege habe ich dort auch einmal einen gefangen. Kann ich mich schon Fliegenfischer nennen?


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357378


Bestellung ist raus (aber diesmal wirklich). Danke, eine schöne Ergänzung für die kleine Kryptozoologieabteilung!


----------



## Andal

Wobei die Aländer am See, trotz ihres feisten Baues, recht matte Gesellen sind und ich fische da eh recht leicht auf die Schleien und Brassen. Halt grad so, dass man auh einem fetten Beifang-Karpfen Paroli bieten kann. Am Rhein ganz anders, aber auch nicht häufig. Hier wissen sie schon eher, wie man sich wehrt. Leider gehen diese ganzjährig geschützten Fische meistens als "schään gross Rotaugä" über die Wupper. Ivan & Sergei wollen das einfach nicht lernen!


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aland, Döbel oder Rotauge? Hier kann man es noch einmal recht gut nachschauen...
> https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2016/03/Blinker_Booklet-Friedfische-sicher-bestimmen.pdf




ICH WEISS VERDAMMT NOCHMAL WIE EIN DÖB-- tchuligom, ich werde das natürlich sorgsam studieren, um in Zukunft
die Alande identifizieren zu können. Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre.
bescheiden,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> ICH WEISS VERDAMMT NOCHMAL WIE EIN DÖB-- tchuligom, ich werde das natürlich sorgsam studieren, um in Zukunft
> die Alande identifizieren zu können. Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre.
> bescheiden,
> Minimax


Schau auf die Goschn und auf den Arsch, die Afterflosse. Es ist nicht schwer, sie zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ICH WEISS VERDAMMT NOCHMAL WIE EIN DÖB-- tchuligom...



Meinen Saaledöbel habe ich damals ebenfalls direkt als Döbel identifizieren können, auch wenn ich bis dahin noch keinen gefangen hatte.
Gerade wenn die Fische noch etwas kleiner sind, dann kann man Alande, Döbel und Rotaugen aber wohl schon einmal durcheinander bringen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Schau auf die Goschn und auf den Arsch, die Afterflosse. Es ist nicht schwer, sie zu unterscheiden.


geht um die Abgrenzung zum Augenrot. Johnnies hab ich nun wirklich verinnerlicht: daher die Schrift in Kapitalen.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gerade wenn die Fische noch etwas kleiner sind, dann kann man Alande, Döbel und Rotaugen aber wohl schon einmal durcheinander bringen.


Der mittlere der drei ist schon bei unter 20cm unverwechselbar.


----------



## Andal

Unter 25 cm sind sie alle eins. Zu kleiner Weissfisch - und tschüss!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Unter 25 cm sind sie alle eins. Zu kleiner Weissfisch - und tschüss!



Vorsicht, Vorsicht: In verschiedenen Bundesländern winkt in Zusammenhang mit Mindestmassen und Schutzstatus die Köfi-Falle.
Ist zwar nur sehr theoretisch ein Problem, kann aber eins werden; Häng ich mir in Brandenburg einen Aland unter 30cm oder einen
 Döbel unter 25 (bis letztes Jahr, die Schweine, Mindestmass 2020 aufgehoben, so werden sie austrocknenden, plastiktütenheimgesuchten Forellenbäche auch nicht gerettet) an
den Drilling, bin ich dran.


----------



## geomas

Die besseren Alande werde ich wohl nie verwechseln, aber kleinere Exemplare sind mir sicher mal als „Plötz!” durch die Finger gerutscht.
Der Farbton der alten Alande hier ist meist ein Altsilber mit etwas Messing drin - so würde ich es beschreiben. Ähnlich dem Schuppenkleid der meisten Giebel.
In den Flossen ist kaum noch Farbe, bestenfalls untenrum sieht man etwas rot.

Alle Döbel, die ich bislang fangen konnte, waren in Schuppen und Flossen „bunter” als die Alande.


----------



## Andal

Du weisst ja, dass ich etwas angeschlagen bin. Mir fällt entsetzlich viel aus der Hand.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei die Aländer am See, trotz ihres feisten Baues, recht matte Gesellen sind und ich fische da eh recht leicht auf die Schleien und Brassen. Halt grad so, dass man auh einem fetten Beifang-Karpfen Paroli bieten kann. Am Rhein ganz anders, aber auch nicht häufig. Hier wissen sie schon eher, wie man sich wehrt. Leider gehen diese ganzjährig geschützten Fische meistens als "schään gross Rotaugä" über die Wupper. Ivan & Sergei wollen das einfach nicht lernen!



Ich wusste gar nicht dass Alande anderswo geschützt sind!? Bei uns in der Au bzw. in dem gesamten zusammenhängenden Fließwassersystem scheint der Bestand an Alanden recht gut zu sein. Die Alande die einem hier an den Haken gehen sind recht agil, an feinem Gerät legen die schon mal 2 oder 3 ordentliche Fluchten hin, gerade wenn es auf die 50er Marke zugeht. Mit Matchrute, Centrepin und feiner Schnur eine echte Freude.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du weisst ja, dass ich etwas angeschlagen bin. Mir fällt entsetzlich viel aus der Hand.


Herrje, wir armen Ükel sitzen da alle wohl im selben Boot. Ob´s ein grassierendes Virus unter den feinen Friedfischanglern ist?


----------



## geomas

#mono
#maxima

Ich sehe gerade ein altes Video über das Swimfeeder-Angeln in Flüssen und welche Strippe nutzt der junge Jan Porter dort? Maxima in 4lb.
Will demnächst wieder öfter mit Micro-Futterkorb plus Liquidized Bread angreifen und werde morgen wohl eine kleine Testrunde damit drehen.


*) 




PS: an der feinen Rute nutzte er sogar 2,5 oder 2lb Maxima


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Du weisst ja, dass ich etwas angeschlagen bin. Mir fällt entsetzlich viel aus der Hand.



Mir fällt mehr aus der Hand als in den Schoß.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Du weisst ja, dass ich etwas angeschlagen bin. Mir fällt entsetzlich viel aus der Hand.



Solange dir noch nichts aus der Hose fällt. 

Ich fische grundsätzlich ja nur auf Huchen, das durchaus auch recht beratungsresistent in unseren norddeutschen Flüssen der Brassen- oder aber Brackwasserregion. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die unerwünschten Beifänge dabei leider relativ hoch aber was soll ich machen!?


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht dass Alande anderswo geschützt sind!? Bei uns in der Au bzw. in dem gesamten zusammenhängenden Fließwassersystem scheint der Bestand an Alanden recht gut zu sein. Die Alande die einem hier an den Haken gehen sind recht agil, an feinem Gerät legen die schon mal 2 oder 3 ordentliche Fluchten hin, gerade wenn es auf die 50er Marke zugeht. Mit Matchrute, Centrepin und feiner Schnur eine echte Freude.


Am Rhein überfordere ich meine durchschnittlich 1 lbs. kräftigen Ruten schon etwas mit den Bleien. Also auch kräftiger gefischt, als mit der Matsche, Pin und 16er Faden am Flüsslein. Aktuell eben gerne mit Bifi Stückchen am Haar. Und am See fische ich so zwischen 1,75 und 2,5 lbs., Pellets und PVA. Da darf es wegen der gelegentlichen Karpfen auch etwas fester sein, muss sein.

Aber trotzdem: In RLP hat der Aland ganzjährigen Schutz.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich fische grundsätzlich ja nur auf Huchen, das durchaus auch recht beratungsresistent in unseren norddeutschen Flüssen der Brassen- oder aber Brackwasserregion. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die unerwünschten Beifänge dabei leider relativ hoch aber was soll ich machen!?



Bleib dran, es könnte klappen. Auch ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Huchenangler, aber, das dürfte ja nichts neues für Dich sein, egal welche Methoden und Gewässer ich in der Mark Brandenburg ausprobiere, immer nur Beifang, Beifang, Beifang. Ein Jammer. Was soll man machen, wenn man seine Leidenschaft erkannnt hat?


----------



## geomas

Du hast ja noch nicht mal nen Zopf, lieber Minimax, wie soll das denn mit nem Huchen klappen?


----------



## Andal

Die Huchenfischerei hat schon den Teufel gesehen. Aber da muss man einfach durch!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Du hast ja noch nicht mal nen Zopf, lieber Minimax, wie soll das denn mit nem Huchen klappen?


Ich hatte mal einen. Heutzutage habe ich son praktischen Echthaarpferdeschwanz mit Klettverschluss für Spielemessen oder Fachkonferenzen,


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Bleib dran, es könnte klappen. Auch ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Huchenangler, aber, das dürfte ja nichts neues für Dich sein, egal welche Methoden und Gewässer ich in der Mark Brandenburg ausprobiere, immer nur Beifang, Beifang, Beifang. Ein Jammer. Was soll man machen, wenn man seine Leidenschaft erkannnt hat?



Jedes Jahr, rechtzeitig zum Beginn der regionalen Huchensaison, bastele ich mir neue Huchenzöpfe aber gefangen habe ich damit noch nie einen Huchen. Ein oder zwei Nachläufer hatte ich mal aber das war es dann auch schon. Wie auch immer, die Neunaugen fangen jedenfalls langsam an zu stinken.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen. Heutzutage habe ich son praktischen Echthaarpferdeschwanz mit Klettverschluss für Spielemessen oder Fachkonferenzen,


Hätte noch meinen alten Zopf aus den haarigen Zeiten. Wenn also Not am Echthaar wäre...


----------



## geomas

So'n Echthaarpferdeschwanz, permanent befestigt an einem „Camo Sports Visor”, steht auf meinem amazon-Wunschzettel.
Wann ist endlich Weihnachten?


----------



## Andal

Du erinnerst mich, dass noch ein naturbraunes Flatcap für die kühle Jahreszeit aussteht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So'n Echthaarpferdeschwanz, permanent befestigt an einem „Camo Sports Visor”, steht auf meinem amazon-Wunschzettel.
> Wann ist endlich Weihnachten?


Jedes Jahr das selbe Theater. Du kriegst Socken und ein Wickelbrettchen, und nen vertrockneten Lebkuchen, basta. 

@AlleÜkels: ich hoffe, ihr habt euch auch alle bereits brav in die Wichtelliste 2020 eingetragen, soweit nicht gewichtige persönliche Gründe dagegen sprechen?https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/wichteln-2020.351050/


----------



## geomas

Bei "Wichteln" muß ich an "Wicht" und damit an einen ehemaligen Chef denken. Das verdirbt mir massivst die Laune. Kein Wichteln für mich.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin!
Alande waren in den 70ern im Rhein richtig gut zu fangen.
Wenn wir vom Verein aus zum Wettfischen an den Rhein gefahren sind, fast immer nach Hitdorf, fuhren auch 2 oder 3 LKWs mit Hältertanks mit uns... .
Alles was im Rhein gefangen wurde, kam im Anschluß in den Vereinstümpel.
Das Gerede von den "Riesen Rotaugen" klingelt noch heute in meinen Ohren...
Leider sind auch die Bestände des Alands völlig eingebrochen.
In Käseland sind aber noch welche zu fangen - hier lohnt sich das zielgerichtete fischen auf diese Spezies leider nichmehr..
Hier sieht man wies geht und wie man Pelletgum und Brotflocke vereinigt... .


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Alande waren in den 70ern im Rhein richtig gut zu fangen.
> Wenn wir vom Verein aus zum Wettfischen an den Rhein gefahren sind, fast immer nach Hitdorf, fuhren auch 2 oder 3 LKWs mit Hältertanks mit uns... .
> Alles was im Rhein gefangen wurde, kam im Anschluß in den Vereinstümpel.
> Das Gerede von den "Riesen Rotaugen" klingelt noch heute in meinen Ohren...
> Leider sind auch die Bestände des Alands völlig eingebrochen.
> In Käseland sind aber noch welche zu fangen - hier lohnt sich das zielgerichtete fischen auf diese Spezies leider nichmehr..
> Hier sieht man wies geht und wie man Pelletgum und Brotflocke vereinigt... .


endlich mal nee Sprache die auch ich verstehe


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, konntet Ihr alle nicht schlafen? Ich war gestern gegen 22 Uhr wieder zurück und bin gleich eingepennt. Und heute morgen schaue ich in den Ükel rein und rumms! Zweieinhalb richtig gehaltvolle Seiten... zum Glück habe ich noch Urlaub. Besten Dank erstmal an @skyduck für seine Urlaubsmemoiren. Ein sehr gelungener Bericht. Petri zu Deinen Fischen und ausdrücklich auch ein Petri zu dem glubschäugigen Brassen. In meinem Fotoarchiv finden sich so einige Brassen, die nicht laut „Hier“ geschrien haben, als der liebe Gott die Brassen-Schönheit verteilt hat.
#Aland: Die beste Zeit um diese kampfstarken und bei mir immer an der Oberfläche lautstark fightenden Alande zu fangen ist bei mir das Frühjahr. Ab März fahren die Burschen wieder hoch und wollen fressen, fressen, fressen! Meine seit vielen Jahren geführten Statistiken belegen das. ein Wort noch zum gestrigen Abend: Ich muss unbewusst auf einer angefütterten Stelle geangelt haben. Nach dem kleinen Schuppi kam noch ein etwas kleinerer Schuppi und ein stärkerer Fisch, den ich wieder verloren habe.


----------



## TobBok

Minimax schrieb:


> #Aland:
> Könnt ihr Euch vorstellen, Jungs, das ich noch nie nen Aland gefangen habe? Jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Ich glaube sogar, wenn es sich nicht um ein solches Prachtexemplar handelt, sondern son 20-30er, wär ich mir garnicht sicher, ob ich ihn überhaupt identifizieren könnte. Bitte. Nun ist es raus. Ich hab sie immer in Abgrenzung zum edelsten aller Fische im Geiste als "fette Plötzen" betrachtet. Nun steh ich da, ohne Aland.


Als Celler, die einen Aland maximal beim Fischen an der Elbe, dem ESK oder dem MLK erleben können.....(in der Celler Aller werden jedes Jahr nur vereinzelte Fische im West-Bereich gefangen, die aufgestiegen sind), nennen wir die Viecher immer Tschernobyl-Plötzen. Ich glaub es gab in den letzten 2 Jahren Fangmeldungen von 3 Alanden unterhalb des Oldauer Wehrs (bis hierhin können die Tiere ohne große Hindernisse aufsteigen, weil die anderen beiden Wehre davor gute Fischtreppen haben). Im Vergleich dazu auf die Gesamt-Aller von West bis Ost um die 500+ entnommene Döbel, größtenteils in der KöFi Kategorie.

Und Petri an alle Fänger sowie ein dickes Danke für den schönen Bericht und die Fangbilder zuvor, lieber @skyduck .


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, meinen einzigen Aland habe ich beim Nacht-Karpfenangeln am kleinen Plöner See auf Festbleimontage. Das war auch der erste und einzige Tag in meiner Anglerzeit, wo ich mal kontrolliert worden bin. Der Aland ließ sich dann mit dem starken Gerät so in den Kescher bugsieren und wurde dort auch wegen dem Steilufer direkt ohne Fotobeweis wieder schwimmen gelassen. Wenn ich jetzt aber eure Alanderlebnisse hier so lese, dann ärgert man sich doch, weil es war ein ganz guter Brocken, mein Kescher ist 80 breit und ich würde  auf Ü60 tippen. Ansonsten geht es mir wie vielen anderen, mache Fischarten gibt es hier einfach nicht und so sollte man sich über jeden Fremdling besonders freuen.


----------



## TobBok

Alande hat man in der Elbe beim Angeln auf Boilies, beim Grundangeln und beim Feedern ständig.
Da ists aber auch eine gesunde Mischung mit Döbeln, Rapfen, Rotaugen, Brassen, Schleien....
Vor allem hat man es manchmal, dass die kapitalen Alande nen 24 mm Boilie ohne Probleme wegknacken, aber danach nicht die Power haben, die teilweise massiven Karpfenbleie weit zu ziehen....
Da holt man die Montage rein und an der Schnur hängt dann ein ausgepowertes U-Boot.
So war das bei Nino. Mein größter Elb-Aland war nen 32er auf Wurm beim Feedern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider sind auch die Bestände des Alands völlig eingebrochen.
> In Käseland sind aber noch welche zu fangen - hier lohnt sich das zielgerichtete fischen auf diese Spezies leider nichmehr..



Das ist sehr schade, lässt mich die Alande in meiner Au aber noch einmal von einer ganz anderen Seite betrachten. Ich dachte stets sie wären nichts besonderes, was die Freude über ihren Fang natürlich nicht schmälert, andernorts scheinen sie tatsächlich leider selten geworden zu sein.

Bei uns habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass der Bestand von Alanden in den letzten Jahren merklich zugenommen hat, auch was relativ große Fische anbelangt.
Woran das wohl liegen mag? Das muss ja auch nicht unbedingt gut sein, generell ist natürlich ein Gleichgewicht über und unter Wasser anzustreben.
Hmm?


----------



## geomas

Eben gab es an der Acolyte Ultra nen schönen Aland, aber deutlich kleiner als sein üppiger Verwandter gestern. Und davor viele Plötzlein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ansonsten geht es mir wie vielen anderen, mache Fischarten gibt es hier einfach nicht und so sollte man sich über jeden Fremdling besonders freuen.



Da hast Du recht, deswegen werde ich auch weiterhin in Schleswig-Holstein auf Huchen fischen.
Schließlich müssen meine Bemühungen doch irgendwann einmal belohnt werden. 

In einem örtlichen Angelverein wurde vor ein paar Jahren sogar einmal ein Döbel in dem bewirtschafteten Fließgewässer gefangen.
Obwohl es diese Fische wie gesagt bei uns eigentlich nicht gibt, jedenfalls nicht dass ich jemals schon davon gehört hätte.

Ich vermute dass der Döbel bei irgendeiner Besatzmaßnahme in das Gewässer gelangt ist, bei einem Fischzüchter von außerhalb Futterfisch querbeet bestellt und da war dann der Döbel darunter. Sollen sie uns bloß keine Grundeln schicken. Wobei die Viecher sind auch bereits im NOK vertreten, von dort aus ist es ihnen sicherlich ein leichtes, die vielen einmündenden kleinen Gräben und Flüsse hochzuwandern. Ich fürchte die Grundel bleibt auch mir nicht erspart, gefangen habe ich aber zum Glück noch keine.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht, deswegen werde ich auch weiterhin in Schleswig-Holstein auf Huchen fischen.
> Schließlich müssen meine Bemühungen doch irgendwann einmal belohnt werden.


Die Chancen auf eine große  wilde Trutta sind doch bei euch in SH erheblich größer als bei uns in NS. Wenn ich mir hier die Bilder  anschaue, dann sind deine Chancen doch recht groß.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Chancen auf eine große  wilde Trutta sind doch bei euch in SH erheblich größer als bei uns in NS.



Das stimmt allerdings, in der hiesigen Treene zum Beispiel kann man mit etwas Glück und Erfahrung schöne Meerforellen fangen oder aber sogar einen Lachs.
Äschen soll es auch geben, geangelt habe ich dort allerdings leider noch nie.

Hier beweist Jörg Ovens wieder einmal Mut zur Lücke und fischt trotz Hochwasser erfolgreich in der Treene auf Meerforelle & Lachs.


----------



## TobBok

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Chancen auf eine große  wilde Trutta sind doch bei euch in SH erheblich größer als bei uns in NS. Wenn ich mir hier die Bilder  anschaue, dann sind deine Chancen doch recht groß.
> Anhang anzeigen 357389


Überall wo die MeFos die Flüsse hochwandern, ist das immer beeindruckend. 
In Dänemark wandern die MeFos zu ihren kleinen BaFo Cousins die Kolding Au hoch.
Dabei schwimmen sie dann über eine Fischtreppe ins Harte-Dons-Kanalsystem ein.

Da hat man teilweise beim Stumpfen Wurmangeln auf Rotauge und Barsche kollosalle Bissattacken, weil eine aufgestiegene MeFo den Weg ins die Au nicht wieder gefunden hat, in den Kanälen festhängt und alle Lebendköder wegreißt als würde ihr Leben davon abhängen.

Mein Kumpel Daniel hatte beim Waggler-Angeln auf Güstern eine gute 50+cm MeFo an der Schnur, die auf nen 3 cm Rotwurm knapp über Grund gebissen hat.
Seine 0,16er Schnur hat sich Recht fix verabschiedet...


----------



## Tricast

DENKEN ALS EEN VIS, De bijbel voor de sportvisser´ Lebbis von Juul Steyn.
Und warum gibt es in Deutschland solch ein Buch noch nicht? Damit wäre uns auch geholfen und wir wüßten endlich mal wie und was wir machen müssen.
Gesehen habe ich das in der neuen BEET und auch viel Werbung für Marken die in Deutschland nicht am Markt sind wie Garbolino, Maver oder Trabucco.

Heinz









						Denken als een vis | De Slegte
					

Nederland en België tellen 2 miljoen sportvissers en naar schatting zijn er daarnaast nog enkele honderdduizenden aarzelende hengelaars. Het is dan oo...




					www.deslegte.com


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Ein freundliches guten Abend in die Runde. Viele tolle Fänge, Fotos und Beiträge sind in meiner Abwesenheit zusammen gekommen. Ein paar habe ich schon gelesen, werde aber doch wohl noch was brauchen um wieder up to date zu sein.
> Der Urlaub war mega entspannend, da alleine schon da wegen des schiet Wetters der Platz vor den schönen Außenkamin sehr gemütlich war.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357330
> 
> 
> 
> Die Ferienwohnung selber ist sehr nett aber auch nur für 2 Personen geeignet und direkt am Wasser, Hunde waren ohne Aufpreis erlaubt. Wer die Adresse haben möchte gerne per Unterhaltung.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357332
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357334
> Anhang anzeigen 357333
> 
> Direkt an den kleinen See (hier ist die Angelerlaubnis in der Miete inkludiert) grenzen noch zwei weitere kleine Teiche, welche mit der Gastkarte des örtlichen Vereins zu befischen sind. Das direkt hinter dem Häuschen fließende Tief ist leider Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357335
> Anhang anzeigen 357336
> 
> 
> Da es ja unser Plan war sehr unaktiv und faul von der Terrasse zu angeln haben wir das (auch auf Grund des Wetters) hauptsächlich getan. Für die letzten zwei Tage wollte ich dann aber auch einmal an die Teiche und habe mir entsprechend eine Karte geholt, welche ich dann am letzten Tag dann doch nicht einsetzen konnte da es da nur noch mies war vom wind und Regen.
> Der Plan des umfangreichen Fischens auf Brassen, Rotaugen, Güstern und Alanden ist an dem kleinen Erlsensee leider nicht so aufgegangen wie gehofft. Es gab leider nur sehr wenige und dann auch meist sehr zögerliche Bisse, die daraus folgenden Resultat waren allerdings durchaus sehenswert.
> Der ersten Tag haben wir mit einkaufen, Gegend erkunden und Loten verbracht. Der See selber ist eine recht unspektakuläre Badewanne zwischen 1,60 und 1,80 tief. In der Mitte befindet sich ein Seerosenfeld und eine Insel an der es eine sehr gute Aussicht auf kapitale Spiegler und Schuppis geben soll. Ich hatte zwar insgesamt 10 Ruten mit aber damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet und somit hatte ich nichts um die gut 100m Distanz zu überbrücken. Wäre Karpfen das Ziel gewesen hätte ich mich vermutlich mit dem zur Hütte gehörenden Boot bei Wind und Wetter über den See gequält und ausgelegt aber gerade davon wollte ich ja weg.. (vielleicht komme ich im Sommer nochmal mit Heavy Feeder oder 12" Karpfenruten mit entsprechenden Weitwurfrollen wieder - wer weiß...).
> 
> So habe ich direkt an den kleinen Seerosenfeld am Haus mit etwas Mais und meinen Standardfutter angefüttert. Begonnen habe ich dann am ersten Tag wegen des starken Windes, der die Swingtip unmöglich machte, mit der Browning CK Wand in 2,45 m. Das rütchen ist eigentlich für den nächsten Urlaub an der Sagter Ems gedacht, war aber mit den sehr feinen Spitzen ideal für stilles Gewässer und somit im Urlaubskader... Die Stelle sah absolut ideal aus und roch geradezu nach Sternstunden mit vielen Fischen. Und so kam dann auch gar nix. Knapp acht Stunden bin ich dort gesessen, jede Bewegung der Spitze durch eine Windböe ließ die Hoffnung wieder aufkeimen aber es passierte nix - nicht ein Zupfer.
> 
> Erst als ich schon recht desillusioniert mit meinen Herzblatt und heißen Tee kurz am Feuer saß, meinte sie auf einmal fragend was denn da so surren würde. Ein kurzer Schulterblick offenbarte ein gut gebogene Rute und eine schnell ablaufenden Rolle. Gott sei Dank habe ich mir angewöhnt die Bremse immer recht weit auf zu haben und die Spule beim Anschlag immer festzuhalten. Netter weise war der Bissverursacher auch noch so nett auf den offenen See rauszuziehen und nicht direkt in die Seerosen. Wegen der, für meine Verhältnisse, doch recht feinen und auch nicht wirklich ausgetesteten  0,16 Schnur, musste ich es doch recht langsam angehen lassen. Der Prachtbursche wehrte sich sehr kraftvoll, so dass an Hand des Drilles seine Natur sehr schnell klar war. Ich muss sagen, dass mich dieses kleine zarte Rütchen echt erstaunt hat. Es federt im richtigen Moment super ab und verhindert den Bruch der feinen Schnur, gibt aber trotzdem genug Kraft den Fisch zu führen (soweit es die feine Montage zu ließ).
> 
> Das offene und hindernisfreie Wasser hat dann letztlich den Kampf besiegelt und wir konnten einen herrlichen Schuppi keschern. Ein so schönes und makelloses Schuppenkleid habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gesehen. Der Bursche war etwas über 65 cm und ein echtes Powerpaket für Stillwasser. Gebissen hat er auf ein einsames Maiskorn am 12er Haken. Hat Spaß gemacht und mich mit dem Tag versöhnt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357344
> 
> 
> Am nächsten Tag war es etwas windstiller und ich konnte die Hardy Swing-Tip  zum Einsatz bringen. Aber auch das half mir nicht wirklich weiter. Der Mais wurde verschmäht, der Wurm ignoriert, die Caster missachtet. Erst 3 quirlige Currymaden brachten nach Stunden den ersehnten Biss, diesmal recht weit draußen, Richtung der Insel. Der Biss selber war völlig untypisch, erst einen starken Ruck, dann wieder Stillstand und dann wieder voller Ausschlag. Der Anhieb saß aber der Fisch war und fühlte sich irgendwie komisch an. Der Drill war heftig aber kurz und hat an der tollen Rute echt Spaß gemacht. An das Licht der nicht wirklich vorhanden Sonne kam dann dieser Bursche mit ca. 45 cm. Unerwartet, nicht der Zielfisch aber er hat mir den Tag gerettet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357345
> 
> Auch mit diesem Fang war es dann wieder vorbei für diesen Tag. in den nächsten Tagen folgte noch eine 50er Brasse mit recht komischen, fast glubschigen Augen, ein kleiner Aland und zwei kleine Rotaugen.
> Anhang anzeigen 357347
> Anhang anzeigen 357357
> 
> Ein weiteres Highlight war dann der Besuch von der lieben Frau Hübner und dem lieben Heinz @Tricast  inklusive eines frisch gebackenen Riesen Apfelkuchen und einen Litermaß Schlagsahne. Wir hatten trotz des miesen Wetters einen sehr netten Nachmittag mit einem fantastischen Gebäck, Klönen und Fachsimpeln. Noch einmal meinen besten Dank dafür und viele Grüße an das liebe Weib, sowie de hoffentlich langsam genesenden Hündchen. Allein wegen euch müssen wir ja nochmal in diese Ecke kommen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357376
> 
> Abends gab es übrigens noch einige schöne Brataale an den Seerosen in der Größe 50-60cm (5 an der Zahl aber diese sei nur am Rande erwähnt).
> 
> Ich hoffe mein Bericht war jetzt nicht zu ausufernd, kurzum der Plan ist in keinster Weise aufgegangen aber sehr schön war es trotzdem.
> 
> Petri an alle Brüder im Forum (haben wir hier eigentlich auch Schwestern?   ) und mehr Erfolg als mir sei euch gegönnt.


Danke für den wunderschönen Bericht.
Dickes Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Bericht - mein Angeltag begann nicht sehr früh, aber dafür zog Nebel auf, als ich ans Wasser stiefelte. 





Ne Mischung aus Hoch- und normalem Nebel. Bin aber kein Fog-Experte. 

Ich habe mein Geraffel abgesetzt, obiges Foto gemacht und sah einen kleinen seltsamen Vogel.





Er sah mich ebenfalls und ergriff die Flucht ;-)) Zu schnell für mich. Das sind seine „Fußabdrücke” beim Blitzstart. 
Wie ein Blässhuhn oder ne Teichralle, aber weder mit Blesse noch der roten Stirnplatte. Hmmm.

Egal, ich habe aufgebaut. Hatte die superkurze Tri-Cast Pond Wand dabei - mit der fing ich fix ein paar lütte Plötz auf Breadpunch.
Die Bisse kamen zügig und waren deutlich. 

Habe dann die Ultra 9ft Feederrute montiert. Diesmal mit nem Heli-Rig: ein Schnellwechsel-Wirbelchen* „rotiert” zwischen zwei Grippa-Stops, ans Ende der Hauptschnur ein stinknormaler kleiner Karabinerwirbel. Darin hab ich nen kleinen 10g-Drahkorb ein gehängt. In den Schnellwechselwirbel wurde ein Fertigvorfach (45cm, 12er LS2210) eingehängt. In das Körbchen kam LB mit Micropellets, auf den Haken 12mm-Breadpunch.

Auch hier gab es schnell Bisse und weitere Plötz kamen an Land. Dann ein langsamer, vorsichtig erscheinender Biß, wieder kräftiger Widerstand, es platsche an der Oberfläche und diesmal hab ich richtig geraten.





Ein schöner Aland, etwa 48cm und bullig und gut genährt fand den Weg in den Kescher. 
Bisher mein bester Fisch an der mir noch immer neuen Acolyte.
Die war schön krumm, hat perfekt gearbeitet - genau wie die deutlich ältere Drennan-Bombrute gestern.

Es war mittlerweile klar und sonnig, ein sehr schöner Herbsttag. 
Kraniche tröteten hoch am Himmel ihr Lied, eine Schwanenfamilie nervte, die Ralle (?) paddelte am Schilf umher.

Es gab noch einen minimal besseren Plötz, dann war Zeit, ans Mittag zu denken.



*) die Wirbelchen mit offener Öse und Überschubgummiteilchen auf der einen Seite


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Was Du alles hast, Wirbelchen mit offener Öse und Überschubgummiteilchen auf der einen Seite? Vielleicht sollten wir im Angelladen "Georg´s Anglerparadies" einkaufen gehen? Dann sparen wir uns das nervige rumgefahre von einem Angelladen zum anderen wenn wir bei Dir alles bekommen können.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock

Heinz


----------



## Mikesch

geomas schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich habe mein Geraffel abgesetzt, obiges Foto gemacht und sah einen kleinen seltsamen Vogel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er sah mich ebenfalls und ergriff die Flucht ;-)) Zu schnell für mich. Das sind seine „Fußabdrücke” beim Blitzstart.
> Wie ein Blässhuhn oder ne Teichralle, aber weder mit Blesse noch der roten Stirnplatte. Hmmm.
> ...


Vielleicht ein Sumpfhuhn?


----------



## skyduck

# Hardy Swingtip
Ich konnte nun die Hardy endlich genau bestimmen lassen. An Hand der händisch aufgemalten Nummer ist diese im Januar 1983 gefertigt worden. Also doch wesentlich jünger als vermutet. Dadurch ist aber auch recht klar, dass sie auf Grund des schwarzen Blanks zu den von 1980 bis 1983 Graphite Swingtip Ruten  gehört. Diese wurden im Gegensatz zu der Glasfaser Serie nur in der 9,5 " Länge gebaut und auch nur in diesen 3 Jahren hergestellt (die Glasfaser Swingtip wurde 13 Jahre und in 8",9" und 9,5" gebaut) Insofern muß ich den lieben Heinz @Tricast Recht geben der sie direkt als Carbonrute vermutet hat.
Die Kennung lautet auf jeden Fall FWxxxx. Inwiefern die Zahlen auch noch etwas bedeuten weiß ich leider nicht. Anbei noch einmal die Dokumente die bei der Identifikation geholfen haben.


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Das ist ein genialer Stock, pass auf die Rute auf. Jetzt kann ich auch mal schauen von wann meine alte Hardy Match ist. Leider war die Spitze gebrochen und ein begnadeter Rutenbauer hat mir eine neue Spitze eingeklebt und da die Ringe hinüber waren auch neu beringt, allerdings nicht original. Es macht trotzdem Spass mit der Rute zu angeln.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Reiherenten legen auch fulminante Schnellstarts hin. In dem Fall auch nicht schlecht, denn die Luder tauchen bis zu 15 m tief und für ihr Leben gerne nach Angelködern - und dann ist massiver Zirkus angesagt.

Aber die Angelgerätesammlung Rostock lassen wir besser in Frieden. Wir wollen den Kurator doch nicht in arge Nöte bringen!


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Aber die Angelgerätesammlung Rostock lassen wir besser in Frieden. Wir wollen den Kurator doch nicht in arge Nöte bringen!




@Andal : Aber jetzt hat der Kurator vielleicht auch noch einen Angelladen, wer weiß. Es gibt nicht so viele Angelläden mit ausgesuchten Friedfisch-Tackle. Es würde uns ungemein helfen wenn wir nur noch einen Ansprechpartner bräuchten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Jedenfalls bin ich schon ganz gespannt auf den Bericht von der Elbe mit vielen Bildern.


----------



## Andal

@Tricast du musst nur mal die Seiten von Mika und der Boiliebude filzen, vielleicht noch etwas von Ebay und schon denkst du über den Kauf eines größeren Angelautos mit maximalem Anhänger nach. Ich bin jedesmal überrascht, was es alles gibt, von dem ich keine Ahnung hatte, dass ich es dringend brauchen könnte.  So viele grüne, braune und scheckige Nubsies, dass man vor lauter Montieren nicht mehr zum Fischen kommen würde. Köder und Gewürze, dass man am liebsten selber ein Friedfisch sein möchte, so viele Leckereien hat es da. Besonders bei der Boiliebude!

Aber wie schon zweimal erwähnt, geht aktuell Bifi Mini Salami und Hot Sausage Dip sehr gut. Hat nur den Nachteil, dass sie auch beim Angler den Heisshunger auf Berge von Bratwürstchen und zeckenfette Wurststullen fördern. Und ein paar Spritzer Brown Sauce müssen auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## TobBok

Ich muss auch mal wieder die Swingtip auspacken glaub ich.
An irgendeiner von meinen älteren Kogha-Ruten baumelt so ein Ding rum. Seit letztem Herbst verstaubt die aber.
Jetzt wo ich am Wochenende an die Kuhlen am Forellenfluss will, wärs vllt mal an der Zeit die Rute aus der Mottenkiste zu holen.

Brassen an die 60 cm, Schleien an die 50 cm und Karpfen bis 70 cm gibts da.
Vorschlag für Schnurstärke? Bis dato hab ich mit dem Gerät nur Rotaugen und Döbel gedrillt auf 0,18er.


----------



## Andal

Mehr als eine 20er würde ich nicht nehmen, weil ja auch die Rute vermutlich nicht mehr zieht.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Mehr als eine 20er würde ich nicht nehmen, weil ja auch die Rute vermutlich nicht mehr zieht.


Die Rute hat nen WG bis 80g. Hat auch Austauschspitzen mit Quiver....
Ne 0,25er sollte da gehen, oder?


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> # Hardy Swingtip
> Ich konnte nun die Hardy endlich genau bestimmen lassen. An Hand der händisch aufgemalten Nummer ist diese im Januar 1983 gefertigt worden. Also doch wesentlich jünger als vermutet. Dadurch ist aber auch recht klar, dass sie auf Grund des schwarzen Blanks zu den von 1980 bis 1983 Graphite Swingtip Ruten  gehört. Diese wurden im Gegensatz zu der Glasfaser Serie nur in der 9,5 " Länge gebaut und auch nur in diesen 3 Jahren hergestellt (die Glasfaser Swingtip wurde 13 Jahre und in 8",9" und 9,5" gebaut) Insofern muß ich den lieben Heinz @Tricast Recht geben der sie direkt als Carbonrute vermutet hat.
> Die Kennung lautet auf jeden Fall FWxxxx. Inwiefern die Zahlen auch noch etwas bedeuten weiß ich leider nicht. Anbei noch einmal die Dokumente die bei der Identifikation geholfen haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 357415



Das Datum deckt sich auch mit der Geschichte des Anglers... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> @skyduck : Das ist ein genialer Stock, pass auf die Rute auf. Jetzt kann ich auch mal schauen von wann meine alte Hardy Match ist. Leider war die Spitze gebrochen und ein begnadeter Rutenbauer hat mir eine neue Spitze eingeklebt und da die Ringe hinüber waren auch neu beringt, allerdings nicht original. Es macht trotzdem Spass mit der Rute zu angeln.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Hardy Match in 13 Füsse war die zweite Rute von dem Mann...
Die ist aber ebenfalls in gute Hände gegangen...


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hardy Match in 13 Füsse war die zweite Rute von dem Mann...
> Die ist aber ebenfalls in gute Hände gegangen...



Leider nicht in meine.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

TobBok schrieb:


> Die Rute hat nen WG bis 80g. Hat auch Austauschspitzen mit Quiver....
> Ne 0,25er sollte da gehen, oder?


ja ist bei der Rute kein Problem. Wird die Classy Catcher Duo sein, denke ich. Eigentlich eine optisch sehr schöne Rute. Im Vergleich zu den alten Modellen natürlich deutlich gröber, dafür aber auch sehr universell einsetzbar.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Die Rute hat nen WG bis 80g. Hat auch Austauschspitzen mit Quiver....
> Ne 0,25er sollte da gehen, oder?


Geht auch - geht sogar gut. Und du hast ein etwas besseres Sicherheitsgefühl dabei. Die Hauptschnur ist ja eh weit weg vom Haken und selbst als Vorfach macht dir das keinen Trubel. Bin eh nicht mehr so der große Freund von allzufeinen Montagen. Bringt nicht viel - ausser Abrissen.


----------



## Andal

Das ist mal gar keine unschöne Rute. Wobei ich echte 80 gr. als Maximum anzweifeln möchte. Aber auch egal, das ist ja keine reine Karpfenrute.


----------



## geomas

#der Vogel

Ist vermutlich ein junges Teichhuhn/Teichralle - der rote Schildschnabeldings scheint bei Jungtieren nicht ausgebildet zu sein.
Sicher bin ich mir aber noch lange nicht. Auch ein Zwergtaucher käme evtl. in Frage.


#wirbelnubsies
Die hier meinte ich:






ein Wirbelchen wie links mit „Diamond Eye” zwischen zwei Grippa-Stops - da kam das Vorfach ran (altes Foto)


----------



## Andal

Teichgeflügel ist lässlich - Nubsies  nie!


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, der „Schaudepot-Kurator” empfiehlt:





Diese kleinen Stanzen mag ich richtig gerne und hab sie immer dabei. 
Die von Preston im blauen Kasten haken gelegentlich (sie haben Rastungen eingebaut und Federn).





An der kurzen Pond Wand (links) hatte ich noch nie einen kräftigen Fisch. 
Hoffentlich klappts mit der demnächst mal mit nem Aland oder Brassen.
Vom Handling her ist das Rütchen echt ein Traum. Die Optik ist Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #der Vogel
> 
> Ist vermutlich ein junges Teichhuhn/Teichralle - der rote Schildschnabeldings scheint bei Jungtieren nicht ausgebildet zu sein.
> Sicher bin ich mir aber noch lange nicht. Auch ein Zwergtaucher käme evtl. in Frage.
> 
> 
> #wirbelnubsies
> Die hier meinte ich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ein Wirbelchen wie links mit „Diamond Eye” zwischen zwei Grippa-Stops - da kam das Vorfach ran (altes Foto)



Da hab ich auch einige päckis von, weil ich die nifty fand. Noch harren sie ihres Einsatzes, aber die werden ja nicht schlecht.
Hab im Angelladen bez. der Spulentauschsache nachgefragt. 1000, 1500, 2000 LTs unterscheiden sich nur durch die Spulengrösse, sind also kompatibel. Der Ladenmann meinte aber, die Kompatibilität ist nicht völlig modellübergreifend, bei Exceler und Legalis allerdings vorhanden.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, der „Schaudepot-Kurator” empfiehlt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese kleinen Stanzen mag ich richtig gerne und hab sie immer dabei.
> Die von Preston im blauen Kasten haken gelegentlich (sie haben Rastungen eingebaut und Federn).



@geomas : Da hat mir aber der "Schaudepot-Kurator" geholfen. Wollte mir nämlich zu Weihnachten auch solch ein Set schenken lassen, entweder von Preston oder Guru. Aber wenn die Preston hakelig rüberkommen dann ist die Wahl getroffen mit Deiner Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, der „Schaudepot-Kurator” empfiehlt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der kurzen Pond Wand (links) hatte ich noch nie einen kräftigen Fisch.
> Hoffentlich klappts mit der demnächst mal mit nem Aland oder Brassen.
> Vom Handling her ist das Rütchen echt ein Traum. Die Optik ist Gewöhnungssache.



sehr ungewohnt blau für deinen sonst eher sehr puristischen, schwarzen Geschmack. Wobei ich stahlblau und giftgrün zu schwarz eigentlich cool finde... Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Stück und ein Hingucker ohne zu protzen.


----------



## Andal

Guru punktet schon wegen der Wiederfindfarbe!


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Da hat mir aber der "Schaudepot-Kurator" geholfen. Wollte mir nämlich zu Weihnachten auch solch ein Set schenken lassen, entweder von Preston oder Guru. Aber wenn die Preston hakelig rüberkommen dann ist die Wahl getroffen mit Deiner Hilfe.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Die Stanzen von Guru (es gibt sie auch im Set mit einer Brotscheiben-großen Plastik-Punch-Box) sind extrem simpel gebaut, funktionieren aber tadellos.
Sie haben im Gegensatz zu den von Preston nicht die seitlichen Schlitze zum „Einhaken” des Hakens. Als 4er Set in dem Gummihalteteil sind sie sehr kompakt (etwa knapp7x6x2cm).
Von Matrix gibts jetzt ähnliche, aber die gehen wohl nur bis 10mm (Preston/Guru bis 12mm), damit sind sie für mich uninteressant.

Was ich noch nicht probiert habe, ist es, damit FF oder Teig oder ähnliches auszustanzen.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, der „Schaudepot-Kurator” empfiehlt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese kleinen Stanzen mag ich richtig gerne und hab sie immer dabei.
> Die von Preston im blauen Kasten haken gelegentlich (sie haben Rastungen eingebaut und Federn).



ich habe die von Pelzer und bin mit den Dingern nicht so zu frieden, die Feder ist sehr stark und einer lässt sich nicht ganz runter drücken.
die gelben sind für kleines Geld von Askari und sind von 1-5mm(glaube ich) und perfekt für 20er-14er Hakengröße, die Spritze hat 15mm und tut TOP


----------



## geomas

Die sehr kleinen Durchmesser sind wohl nur was für echte Stipper. Habe noch sehr schöne Messing-Punches klassischer Bauart von Middy. Aber die nutze ich wegen ihrer geringen Durchmesser kaum.
Für meine Angelei sind 10-12mm am wichtigsten, 8mm nutze ich auch. 
Von den FoPu-Fritzen habe ich mir ja mal so nen Teigstecher von angeblich 15/17mm besorgt, aber die hatten aufgeschnitten: die 17 waren real 15mm. 
Naja, nicht mal das kriegen die hin.

Für größere Durchmesser bastele ich mir evtl. was - entweder aus ner Spritze oder nem anderen geeigneten Material.


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Siehste, und bevor wir soviel Geld in den Sand setzen hören wir auf den "Kurator". Der hat schon fast alles durch und weiß genau was zu gebrauchen ist oder auch nicht.
Die kleinen haben wir von Browning und wie Du schon sagtest sind die perfekt für kleine Haken. Aber kleine Haken sind nicht mehr angesagt, ab Größe 8 aufwärts und wenn es sein soll auch 1/0.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Hatte ja gestern Stroft LS und ABR bestellt - die Strippen wurden heute schon geliefert. Das ging fix.
Habe eben die Exceler 2000D mit 0,15er LS bespult. Diese Mono soll die Standard-Sehne für die 9ft Ultra werden. 
0,13er ist als Alternative für den Winter und „schwierige Tage” gedacht. Danke, lieber Minimax, für die Bestätigung der Spulen-Tausch-Option.

Hatte heute etwas weiter draußen als üblich geangelt und die Bißanzeige war schwierig. Auf der Rolle war 0,18er Mono mit normaler Dehnung und die Strömung zerrte an Sehne und Feedertip. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich dünne Schnur mit geringer Dehnung wenigstens probieren möchte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, der „Schaudepot-Kurator” empfiehlt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese kleinen Stanzen mag ich richtig gerne und hab sie immer dabei.
> Die von Preston im blauen Kasten haken gelegentlich (sie haben Rastungen eingebaut und Federn).




An meinen Bread Punches hängt sogar noch eine tolle Brotdose, damit man nicht hungrig am Wasser sitzen muss.  






Nachtrag:
Ob man diese Dose unbedingt braucht, das weiß ich nicht. Sie nimmt schon etwas Platz weg im Rucksack, ist also eher für das Ansitzangeln geeignet und weniger für das Trotting. Trotzdem, sie schützt Brot, Frühstücksfleisch, Käse usw. recht gut vor dem Austrocknen und man hat immer auch direkt eine gute Unterlage zum Ausstechen dabei.


----------



## Andal

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie so eine Brotstanze besessen habe. Bis jetzt habe ich die Flocken immer mit den Fingern gezupft, oder dem Messer geschnitten. Langsam wird's mal Zeit.


----------



## geomas

#stanzunterlage

Sah ich gerade in irgendeinem Werbevideo: die haben ne normale Köderdose umgedreht und auf deren Boden gestanzt. 
Super. So einfach kanns gehen. Hatte früher noch ein „Frühstücksbrettchen” mit am Wasser zum Ausstechen.
@Bankside Dreamer - Deine Brotdose sieht noch jungfräulich aus. Ist die neu?
Beim Wanderangeln zupfe ich Flocken meist von Hand, beim eher stationären Angeln bevorzuge ich die Stanzen. 
Ich sah in einem anderen Video sehr schön gemachte Breadpunch-Brotdosen mit Schiebedeckel. 
Die sahen aber aus wie aus beschichteter Spanplatte (?) gemacht. Auf jeden Fall wirkten sie robuster als die Plastikteile.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> *...Guru...*


----------



## Andal

Wobei die Brown Sauce auch etwas für die Tulip Freunde ist. Das Luncheon Meat in Scheiben schneiden, braten und mit Spiegeleiern, BS und etwas Toast selber verzehren... oder die tulipwürfel mit der BS beizen und den Chubs kredenzen.









						HP Brown Sauce 600g XXL Original English Breakfast Grill BBQ Stew England UK  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für HP Brown Sauce 600g XXL Original English Breakfast Grill BBQ Stew England UK bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie so eine Brotstanze besessen habe. Bis jetzt habe ich die Flocken immer mit den Fingern gezupft, oder dem Messer geschnitten. Langsam wird's mal Zeit.



Die Finger lassen würde ich von den Sets, wie sie von Korum und nachgebaut auch von NGT und anderen angeboten werden. 
Die sind für Brot weniger geeignet als für Frühstücksfleich. Und sind unpraktisch „im Feld”.





Korum-Punch links - kann ich nicht empfehlen (mittig Preston, rechts Middy)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> #stanzunterlage
> @Bankside Dreamer - Deine Brotdose sieht noch jungfräulich aus. Ist die neu?



Jupp, das Ganze ist noch mehr oder weniger jungfräulich bzw. vor kurzem erst gekauft. Aber gut zu wissen, dass diese Ausstecher tatsächlich etwas taugen.
Da hat Guru also die Wahrheit erzählt, mit diesem Set hatte ich allerdings auch schon länger geliebäugelt. 

Wie gesagt, zum Ansitzangeln ist diese Dose sicherlich gut geeignet aber es geht natürlich auch klassisch mit einem Brettchen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Die Finger lassen würde ich von den Sets, wie sie von Korum und nachgebaut auch von NGT und anderen angeboten werden.
> Die sind für Brot weniger geeignet als für Frühstücksfleich. Und sind unpraktisch „im Feld”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korum-Punch links - kann ich nicht empfehlen (mittig Preston, rechts Middy)


Mir gefällt das Set von Guru eh am besten - nicht zu Letzt wegen der Farbe.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #stanzunterlage
> 
> Sah ich gerade in irgendeinem Werbevideo: die haben ne normale Köderdose umgedreht und auf deren Boden gestanzt.
> Super. So einfach kanns gehen. Hatte früher noch ein „Frühstücksbrettchen” mit am Wasser zum Ausstechen.
> @Bankside Dreamer - Deine Brotdose sieht noch jungfräulich aus. Ist die neu?
> Beim Wanderangeln zupfe ich Flocken meist von Hand, beim eher stationären Angeln bevorzuge ich die Stanzen.
> Ich sah in einem anderen Video sehr schön gemachte Breadpunch-Brotdosen mit Schiebedeckel.
> Die sahen aber aus wie aus beschichteter Spanplatte (?) gemacht. Auf jeden Fall wirkten sie robuster als die Plastikteile.


Wobei ja so ein Brotzeitbrettl grundsätzlich kein Fehler für allerlei Schneidarbeiten ist und wirklich nicht groß aufträgt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> ...nicht zu Letzt wegen der Farbe.



Jetzt wissen wir auch wie die Löcher in den Gouda kommen.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir auch wie die Löcher in den Gouda kommen.


Also den tu' ich mir jetzt aber nicht an!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Also den tu' ich mir jetzt aber nicht an!



Mickie Krause ist schon hart, das stimmt wohl.
Dann doch lieber die 3 weißen Tauben.
_...GURU...GURU...GURU... _


----------



## Andal

Bei allem Respekt ... Mickie Krause ist ein Volldepp.


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Falsch, die Deppen sind die Konsumenten die sich das antun und auch noch dafür bezahlen. Krause bietet nur das was er kann und was die Leute wollen. Es ist halt wie überall und immer.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Der Mann ist mir kein Begriff.
#Guru
DIe FIrma hat ja so manch schöne und clevere Sachen, und es gibt schon Gründe warum sie sich in den Shops verbreiten wie der Schlangenkult in Kimmerien, aber selbst ich mit meiner notorischen (und ziemlich unklugen) Preisschildblindheit bin von der nackten unverhüllten Gier der Gurus entsetzt. Entsetzt.
Ich gefalle mir daher in der Rolle eines Guru-Boykottanten, der die Produkte mit dem markanten Orange meidet. Nebenbei nicht die schlimmste aller "Brand"-Farben hust,drennantürkis,hust.
Schon allein dieses gezeigte elegante, kleine Kästchen mit Halterungen für die verschiedenen Punches und extra Brotfach ist nur Geldschneiderei, gottseidank
stehe ich über solchen Dingen und brauche weder Eleganz, Leichtigkeit noch Finesse bei meinen Spielsachen.
Ich jedenfalls mache bei dem teuren Guru Hype nicht mehr mit, kaufe keine Guru Sachen mehr.
...
....
Ausser vielleicht die wirklich guten und wohlsortierten Methodvorfächer mit ihren vielfältigen Haarvarianten...
...
Und die guten kleinen Circle EInzelhaken, die kommen auch in so praktischen kleinen Plastikschachteln mit Einzelverschluss die man zusammenclippen kann.
...
Und natürlich den tollen kleinen Würfelbleien mit der robusten braunen Lackierung, vermutlich bestehen sie darunter aus Gold.
...
Oh, und achja, eine Ausnahme würde ich auch für diese klugen modularen Körbe mit austauschbaren Gewichten machen, auf die FF so steht.

Aber sonst würde ich nichts von diesen unverschämten Preistreibern kaufen -ihr kennt mich, Jungs, da bin ich _eisern_. Jetzt werde ich mir mal die Produktseiten
ganz genau angucken, um mich darüber aufzuregen, welche Bauernfängereien die als neuestes anbieten. Aber nicht mit mir, ha, nicht mit mir!

100% austeritär:
Minimax


----------



## skyduck

so Leute, ich bräuchte mal ein paar kreative Vorschläge. Ich suche eine Pickerrute aus den 80ern/90ern. Sie sollte sich in der Klasse meiner Hardy, Drennan ledgermaster und Abu legerlite bewegen und bei den Schätzchen wohlfühlen. Also ein kleines zierliches Schmuckstück sein, schön filigran aber mit Biss. Ein Klassiker halt. Habt ihr da interessante Vorschläge für mich? Mit den Swingtips hat das ja schon sehr gut geklappt und da bin ich jetzt vollständig glücklich. Ich selber hatte früher Picker von Silstar mit komplett roter spitze, weiß leider nicht mehr wie die Modelle hießen... Ich bin auf eure antworten gespannt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Krause bietet nur das was er kann und was die Leute wollen. Es ist halt wie überall und immer.



Die Leute können heutzutage oftmals nicht mal wirklich etwas und trotzdem wollen sich die anderen Leute diesen Mist reinziehen.
Ich sage nur Internet, Influencer & Follower - da fasst man sich echt regelmäßig an den Kopf.


----------



## geomas

@skyduck  - wie fein soll die Picker denn sein?
Für die superfeine Angelei?
Hast Du eine Wunschlänge?

PS: der Verkäufer, den ich Dir damals empfahl (bitte hier nicht nennen) hatte auch seltene und superfeine Silstar Picker im Bestand. 
Eine 3m Ian Heaps und eine in 2,60m, eine Serie vor der Traverse X, so meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> @skyduck  - wie fein soll die Picker denn sein?
> Für die superfeine Angelei?
> Hast Du eine Wunschlänge?


Hmm. also max so 2,70m. Da ich sie auch alltäglich an der Ruhr verwenden werde sollte sie bis ca. 20g werfen können. Natürlich nicht voll durchgezogen da würde ich dann eine Feeder nehmen. Zielfisch wird auf jeden Fall Rotauge sein. Hilft das weiter?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Leute können* heutzutage* oftmals nicht mal mehr wirklich etwas und trotzdem wollen sich die anderen Leute diesen Mist reinziehen.
> Ich sage nur Internet, Influencer & Follower - da fasst man sich echt regelmäßig an den Kopf.



Fips Asmussen, Johnny Hill und Heinrich Kramer (und viele weitere Autoren/Influencer, Dwwim) konnten ihre Imperien des Bösen vollkommen
ohne elektronische Medien aufbauen und ihre schändlichen Werke verbreiten.
Ich glaube an Tricasts Angebot-Nachfrage Theorie, würde die Nachfrage aber nicht an einem Mangel an Intelligenz/Aufklärung der Konsumenten
festmachen, sondern, als überzeugter Anhänger des Ästhetizismus, an einem Mangel an Geschmack, der beklagenswerterweise offenbar eine
historische Epochen und räumliche Distanzen überschreitende anthropologische Konstante darstellt.


----------



## geomas

@skyduck Hmmm, dann ist die erwähnte Silstar mit 2,60m wohl raus (zu zart, vermute ich).
Suche gerade eine Daiwa, die @Thomas. und ich auhc im Bestand haben - die war bei ebay-kleinanzeigen drin, aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.
Die hat 2,35m, ist wunderschön klassisch, Made in Gt. Britain und könnte passen.
Ne schöne klassische 3m-Picker habe ich im www gerade gefunden, die ist aber evtl. nicht ganz auf dem höchsten Niveau.
@hester  ist auf jeden Fall ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner für Picker-Fragen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Mangel an Geschmack...



Meinst Du Anspruchslosigkeit damit? Da stimme ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu.

Ein Michael Jackson zum Beispiel konnte noch wirklich etwas. Persönlich ist es zwar nicht meine Musik aber ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass andere Leute darauf abfahren. Heute hingegen sitzen irgendwelche 12 Jährigen Mädchen zu Hause vor ihrer Webcam, reden irgendwelchen Quark und schminken sich dabei. Das wiederum finden tausende von anderen 12 Jährigen Mädchen so toll, dass sie sich unbedingt jedes Video reinziehen müssen und sei der Käse noch so dämlich. Etwas meschugge ist das schon.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meinst Du Anspruchslosigkeit damit? Da stimme ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu.
> 
> Ein Michael Jackson zum Beispiel konnte noch wirklich etwas. Persönlich ist es zwar nicht meine Musik aber ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass andere Leute darauf abfahren. Heute hingegen sitzen irgendwelche 12 Jährigen Mädchen zu Hause vor ihrer Webcam, reden irgendwelchen Quark und schminken sich dabei. Das wiederum finden tausende von anderen 12 Jährigen Mädchen so toll, dass sie sich unbedingt jedes Video reinziehen müssen und sei der Käse noch so dämlich. Etwas meschugge ist das schon.



Nun, ich denke, wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem wir das nichtanglerische Freizeitverhalten präpubertärer Mädchen aus dem Fokus nehmen sollten (und auch das von von Michael Jackson, Friede seiner Asche) und uns auf die Kerntugenden unseres Stammtisches besinnen sollten.

Und da hätt ich gleich ne Frage: Was kann ich mit der mir zugelaufenen Greys Specialist Float in 10ft anfangen? Also abgesehen vom Floatangeln, aber dafür wirkt sie arg kurz. Erinnert mich eher an einen Allrounder, mit der straffen kräftigen Aktion. Ist auch kein Leichtgewicht und auch keine Mimose. 
Kann mir ne 2000er/2500er mit 16er oder 18er drauf daran vorstellen, paar Posen, Bombs und auch nen kleinen Mepps im Gepäck. Lausbubenrute, eher für die schöne Jahreszeit? Wenn da nicht die kleinen RInge wären.


----------



## geomas

Die 10ft Float finde ich von der Aktion her bombig. Ich finde sie prima geeignet zum Angeln unter Bäumen, von Stegen... aus.
Habe die Posen- und Teichangelei 2020 ja extrem vernachlässigt, deshalb sah sie (wie andere Posenruten auch) wenig Zeit am Wasser.

PS: Vielleicht nehme ich sie diese Woche noch mit an einen von der Warnow abgehenden Graben, ja, da könnte sie passen. Nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die 10ft Float finde ich von der Aktion her bombig. Ich finde sie prima geeignet zum Angeln unter Bäumen, von Stegen... aus.
> Habe die Posen- und Teichangelei 2020 ja extrem vernachlässigt, deshalb sah sie (wie andere Posenruten auch) wenig Zeit am Wasser.
> 
> PS: Vielleicht nehme ich sie diese Woche noch mit an einen von der Warnow abgehenden Graben, ja, da könnte sie passen. Nur ein Beispiel.



Ja, das hört sich gut an, bin sehr gespannt. Und dennoch, ein Teufel auf meiner Schulter sieht die Rute jenseits des Posenangelns und aller Spezialisierungen.
Ich freu mich drauf, davon zu hören wie sie sich so macht. Ich meine, eigentlich könnt ich sie ja auch mal selbst ausprobieren, aber i can´t be bothered, weil ich
ja im Augenblick monomanisch fixiert bin.


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte die 10ft Float ja beim ersten längeren Einsatz gleich mit ner 45er Tinca bekannt gemacht und die Aktion war perfekt für den Kurzdistanz-Drill vom Steg aus. Also ich sehe sie an Parkteichen, an beengten Stellen (unter ner Brücke?), von Stegen aus klar im Vorteil gegenüber längeren Ruten. 
Hab glaub ich ne 4Pfund-Schnur auf ner 1003er Ninja an ihr.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 10ft Float ja beim ersten längeren Einsatz gleich mit ner 45er Tinca bekannt gemacht und die Aktion war perfekt für den Kurzdistanz-Drill vom Steg aus. Also ich sehe sie an Parkteichen, an beengten Stellen (unter ner Brücke?), von Stegen aus klar im Vorteil gegenüber längeren Ruten.
> Hab glaub ich ne 4Pfund-Schnur auf ner 1003er Ninja an ihr.


Ohh.. ich bin inspiriert. Auch der Angelladenmann hat was von Schleien in Bezug auf die Rute gesagt, aber musste dann im Münzengeprassel hinter dem Tresen Schutz suchen.
Vielleicht würde ihr in solch beengten Verhältnissen die Ray Walton Pin ganz gut stehen? Vielleicht wär sie ein Grund doch mal im goldenen Oktober stille Wasser aufzusuchen? Ein kleiner Maisteppich, ein bescheidener Rotwurm, eine Tasse Tee am neblicht-gloomy Afternoon..
Jedenfalls vielen Dank, ich merke, das sich Vorstellungen, Ideen einstellen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Andal : Falsch, die Deppen sind die Konsumenten die sich das antun und auch noch dafür bezahlen. Krause bietet nur das was er kann und was die Leute wollen. Es ist halt wie überall und immer.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Der Depp den Deppen...!


Minimax schrieb:


> Der Mann ist mir kein Begriff.
> #Guru
> DIe FIrma hat ja so manch schöne und clevere Sachen, und es gibt schon Gründe warum sie sich in den Shops verbreiten wie der Schlangenkult in Kimmerien, aber selbst ich mit meiner notorischen (und ziemlich unklugen) Preisschildblindheit bin von der nackten unverhüllten Gier der Gurus entsetzt. Entsetzt.
> Ich gefalle mir daher in der Rolle eines Guru-Boykottanten, der die Produkte mit dem markanten Orange meidet. Nebenbei nicht die schlimmste aller "Brand"-Farben hust,drennantürkis,hust.
> Schon allein dieses gezeigte elegante, kleine Kästchen mit Halterungen für die verschiedenen Punches und extra Brotfach ist nur Geldschneiderei, gottseidank
> stehe ich über solchen Dingen und brauche weder Eleganz, Leichtigkeit noch Finesse bei meinen Spielsachen.
> Ich jedenfalls mache bei dem teuren Guru Hype nicht mehr mit, kaufe keine Guru Sachen mehr.
> ...
> ....
> Ausser vielleicht die wirklich guten und wohlsortierten Methodvorfächer mit ihren vielfältigen Haarvarianten...
> ...
> Und die guten kleinen Circle EInzelhaken, die kommen auch in so praktischen kleinen Plastikschachteln mit Einzelverschluss die man zusammenclippen kann.
> ...
> Und natürlich den tollen kleinen Würfelbleien mit der robusten braunen Lackierung, vermutlich bestehen sie darunter aus Gold.
> ...
> Oh, und achja, eine Ausnahme würde ich auch für diese klugen modularen Körbe mit austauschbaren Gewichten machen, auf die FF so steht.
> 
> Aber sonst würde ich nichts von diesen unverschämten Preistreibern kaufen -ihr kennt mich, Jungs, da bin ich _eisern_. Jetzt werde ich mir mal die Produktseiten
> ganz genau angucken, um mich darüber aufzuregen, welche Bauernfängereien die als neuestes anbieten. Aber nicht mit mir, ha, nicht mit mir!
> 
> 100% austeritär:
> Minimax


Habe ich sinngemäß schon mal gehört. "Was haben uns die Römer schon gebracht!?"


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Hmm. also max so 2,70m. Da ich sie auch alltäglich an der Ruhr verwenden werde sollte sie bis ca. 20g werfen können. Natürlich nicht voll durchgezogen da würde ich dann eine Feeder nehmen. Zielfisch wird auf jeden Fall Rotauge sein. Hilft das weiter?


@skyduck : Die TRI-CAST Ruten, sind zwar neu, müßten sich aber gut in Deine Range einpassen. geomas hat ja die TRILOGY POND WAND; die aber wohl etwas zu kurz sein dürfte. 


			Trilogy Pond Wand - Tri-Cast Fishing
		

Vielleicht wäre ja die etwas für Dich.


			Trilogy Commercial Feeder Rods - Tri-Cast Fishing
		


Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die Rute sieht mit ihrem „Nougat-Braun” nicht gerade schnieke aus,





geomas schrieb:


> An der kurzen Pond Wand (links)
> Die Optik ist Gewöhnungssache



ich musste das noch mal hoch holen, das Nougat-Braun lässt mir keine ruhe(finde es sehr schön)
zu den Rute selber kann ich leider nichts sagen,
aber Optisch hat Nougat-Braun die Nase ganz weit vor


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Deine Tri-Cast POND WAND ist doch eine aktuelle Rute, oder? Und entspricht die Aktion der Rute den so geliebten Ruten der 80er und 90er Jahre?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. 
Bei den ganzen herrlichen Bildern und Angelberichten gerät man direkt ins träumen. Leider kann ich zur Zeit nicht viel zur Runde beitragen, vor allem nach dem Wochenende ist man ja 2 Tage beschäftigt um den Ükel nachzulesen    
Aber am Sonntag ist es wahrscheinlich bei mir auch wieder soweit, dass Wetter beruhigt sich und ein Angelfenster hat sich aufgetan. 
Werde mich wieder einmal an der Diva Donau versuchen. Ein Platz mit einem 5 m "Loch" wird dass Ziel sein in der Hoffnung dass die Fische noch nicht gänzlich in ganz tiefes Wasser abgewandert sind. Die Wassertemperatur bewegt sich langsam auf die 10-11 Grad zu, also sollte noch was gehen


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Deine Tri-Cast POND WAND ist doch eine aktuelle Rute, oder? Und entspricht die Aktion der Rute den so geliebten Ruten der 80er und 90er Jahre?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ich melde mich später in Sachen Picker, jetzt seh ich erstmal nach dem Fluß nebenan (ne leichte Sturmflut ist angekündigt).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und da hätt ich gleich ne Frage: Was kann ich mit der mir zugelaufenen Greys Specialist Float in 10ft anfangen? Also abgesehen vom Floatangeln, aber dafür wirkt sie arg kurz. Erinnert mich eher an einen Allrounder, mit der straffen kräftigen Aktion. Ist auch kein Leichtgewicht und auch keine Mimose.





Minimax schrieb:


> Und dennoch, ein Teufel auf meiner Schulter sieht die Rute jenseits des Posenangelns und aller Spezialisierungen.
> Ich freu mich drauf, davon zu hören wie sie sich so macht. Ich meine, eigentlich könnt ich sie ja auch mal selbst ausprobieren, aber i can´t be bothered, weil ich
> ja im Augenblick monomanisch fixiert bin.


Du hast es angedacht, du hast es angedeutet, du musst es nur zuende denken ... 
Du kannst damit nicht besonderes anfangen, es gibt auch unglaublich viele Ruten/Blanks so.
Aber du kanst mit einer 10ft ab 1oz Realstärke bis 2oz hinauf so ziemlich alles machen. (Man kann es als Spinner auch als ein Blankstück aus der "Seatrout" Riege sehen).

Winzige Ringe sind für das feine Monofilangeln ja kein Nachteil. Man kann den unpassenden zu-groß/zu-klein Leitring oder auch noch seinen Nachbar recht leicht austauschen, für mich gehört da ab 10ft praktisch immer ein 25er und darüber ein 16er unten drauf, Angebote in Formen und Farben gibt es glücklicherweise reichlich, und so mit geringem Aufwand auch die Wurfleistungen und den Sanftablauf der Schnur super steigern!
Dann liegt es nur an dir, was du damit machst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich musste das noch mal hoch holen, das Nougat-Braun lässt mir keine ruhe(finde es sehr schön)
> zu den Rute selber kann ich leider nichts sagen,
> aber Optisch hat Nougat-Braun die Nase ganz weit vor


Vor allem als Bedeckung für alte Glasfaser, oder auch als Grundlage für eine unauffällige Tarnrute. 
Rein das verbaute Garn ist aber nicht schön, da passen grünliche Töne (ohne metallic) dann viel besser und hübschen den Anblick schon ungemein auf, ohne etwas von der beabsichtigten Wirkung zu verlieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht und ergreifend die Erweiterung des Angelns an sich. Egal ob man auf dem Häusl sinniert, wie am Wasser vorzugehen sei, oder in der Küche die restliche Familie in den Wahnsinn treibt. *Es ist der Mehrwert des Angelns, den die ganzen Nonrutianer einfach nicht schnallen werden.*


Übrigens wirklich wirksamst auch für die umfassende Gesunderhaltung und evtl. notwendige Genesung, wenn man raus ans Wasser kommt, dort richtig lange draußen bleibt, Grün einatmet und sich ausdauernd und andauernd mehr oder weniger genau passend lange bewegt!


----------



## TobBok

skyduck schrieb:


> ja ist bei der Rute kein Problem. Wird die Classy Catcher Duo sein, denke ich. Eigentlich eine optisch sehr schöne Rute. Im Vergleich zu den alten Modellen natürlich deutlich gröber, dafür aber auch sehr universell einsetzbar.


Ist von meinem Onkel eine ältere Rute, die der Duo ähnlich ist. Irgendein Vorgänger Modell aus den 2000er Jahren. Hab die sonst immer für Posen im Einsatz und hatte schon fast vergessen, dass da auch Schwingspitzen bei sind.


----------



## TobBok

Andal schrieb:


> Geht auch - geht sogar gut. Und du hast ein etwas besseres Sicherheitsgefühl dabei. Die Hauptschnur ist ja eh weit weg vom Haken und selbst als Vorfach macht dir das keinen Trubel. Bin eh nicht mehr so der große Freund von allzufeinen Montagen. Bringt nicht viel - ausser Abrissen.





Andal schrieb:


> Das ist mal gar keine unschöne Rute. Wobei ich echte 80 gr. als Maximum anzweifeln möchte. Aber auch egal, das ist ja keine reine Karpfenrute.


Wie gesagt ist die Rute irgendein älterer Vorgänger, würde dir gerne den Namen sagen, aber mein Onkel hat die Rute so zerkratzt, dass man bis auf Wurfgewicht kaum noch etwas entziffern kann auf dem Blank, Name etc alles abgeplatzt. Mir sind solche Sachen aber recht egal....
Kogha Ruten sind keine Sammlerstücke und ihren Zweck als Stock erfüllt sie immernoch.
Die 80 Gramm Wurfgewicht hab ich bis dato noch nie ausgereizt. Beim Posenangeln auf Weißfisch....80 Gramm Wurfgewicht brauche ich da nicht.
Und in den Flusskuhlen brauch ich auch keine 80 Gramm. 
Da kommt nen 15 Gramm Blei an ein AntiTangle, nen 20er Vorfach, 70 cm Länge, 8er Haken, 2 Maiskörner, fertig.
Bin nicht so der Fan von übermäßig komplex.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> @skyduck  - wie fein soll die Picker denn sein?
> Für die superfeine Angelei?
> Hast Du eine Wunschlänge?
> 
> PS: der Verkäufer, den ich Dir damals empfahl (bitte hier nicht nennen) hatte auch seltene und superfeine Silstar Picker im Bestand.
> Eine 3m Ian Heaps und eine in 2,60m, eine Serie vor der Traverse X, so meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.


Hier ist eine Silstar graphite  3545-260 im Gespräch, das könnte einer meiner Jugendruten gewesen sein mit diesen roten Spitzen... Vielleicht wirklich zu leicht für mich aber so eine leichte  muß ich auf jeden Fall haben. Ufernah sollte die auch in der Ruhr noch funktionieren. Wir haben damals ja auch alles damit gefischt auch kleine Körbe und schwerere Gewichte. Erstaunlich war immer was diese alten Schätzchen leisten konnten. Wir reden ja auch nicht von maximalen Auswürfen sondern dann von moderaten Schlenzen...


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> @skyduck : Die TRI-CAST Ruten, sind zwar neu, müßten sich aber gut in Deine Range einpassen. geomas hat ja die TRILOGY POND WAND; die aber wohl etwas zu kurz sein dürfte.
> 
> 
> Trilogy Pond Wand - Tri-Cast Fishing
> 
> 
> Vielleicht wäre ja die etwas für Dich.
> 
> 
> Trilogy Commercial Feeder Rods - Tri-Cast Fishing
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


also 6 ft ist schon etwas kurz für meine Verhältnisse. Die andere ist interessant aber im Moment suche ich erstmal was älteres. Eine neue Rute hat für mich einfach nicht diese "kind of magic" wie so ein alter Recken. Ist immer wie so ein Stück Vergangenheit und Jugend in der Hand zu halten und gibt mir einfach ein tolles Gefühl. Bin ich sentimental?, nostalgisch? verrückt?, alles? - Wahrscheinlich. Angeln ist für mich viel Emotion, ich nutze natürlich auch modernes Gerät aber da stehen dann andere Dinge im Vordergrund und das Material ist eher Werkzeug zur Fischjagd. Bei dem alten Zeug macht mir allein das hantieren mit den Stöckchen unendlich Freude.


----------



## TobBok

skyduck schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Silstar graphite  3545-260 im Gespräch, das könnte einer meiner Jugendruten gewesen sein mit diesen roten Spitzen... Vielleicht wirklich zu leicht für mich aber so eine leichte  muß ich auf jeden Fall haben. Ufernah sollte die auch in der Ruhr noch funktionieren. Wir haben damals ja auch alles damit gefischt auch kleine Körbe und schwerere Gewichte. Erstaunlich war immer was diese alten Schätzchen leisten konnten. Wir reden ja auch nicht von maximalen Auswürfen sondern dann von moderaten Schlenzen...


Pickerruten sind was feines. 
16er Haken, 2 Maden, 0,14er Hauptschnur. 
Und dann steigt nen 45er Karpfen ein. Tango für 25 Minuten.


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Ich kann Dich gut verstehen, mir geht es ähnlich.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

#silstar Picker mit roter Spitze

War heute Vormittag am Wasser, der Pegel sehr viel höher als normal, es war kalt, sehr windig-stürmisch.
Und der bisher beste Angeltag am Fluß nebenan.
12mm Breadpunch und ein 10g-Draht-Swimfeeder mit Liquidized Bread drin brachten neben 4 Plötz zwei bullige Alande (50/52cm) und 2 schöne dunkle Brassen (etwa 48/45cm).
Als Rute diente heute die Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker mit roter Wechsel-Spitze.

Ich schreib heute Abend einen Bericht.


----------



## skyduck

Tri-Cast Trophy Wand 8,6 ". Kennt die jemand? Ist das bei den älteren Tri-Cast so, dass die Spitze einen Überschub hat und nicht eingesteckt wird?


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Tri-Cast Trophy Wand 8,6 ". Kennt die jemand? Ist das bei den älteren Tri-Cast so, dass die Spitze einen Überschub hat und nicht eingesteckt wird?



Bei den neuen Ruten auch noch so (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hester

"Alte" Pickerruten, da bin ich auch hinterher. Das Hauptproblem aus meiner Sicht sind aber die Spitzen, fast immer sind sie nicht mehr vorhanden und wenn welche dabei sind, sind es nicht wirklich passende im Sinne von Biegekurve. Dann beginnt die Suche, und neue Ersatzspitzen sind meist auch kein Sonderangebot, um die 20€ müsste man schon einkalkulieren. 

Dann ganz allgemein das Problem der Gewichtsangabe, 1 Oz bei einer Spitze ist nicht gleich 1 Oz bei einer anderen Spitze, da ist genauso viel Phantasie bei den Herstellern wie bei den Wurfgewichtsangaben. Ich habe z.B. von Browning diverse Feederruten und von daher auch diverse Feederspitzen, die sind bei gleicher Oz Angabe sowas von unterschiedlich...

Mit die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Drennanspitzen gemacht, deren Angaben sind ziemlich verlässlich, und gerade im leichten Bereich so 0,5-1,5 Oz hervorragend, wobei Drennan auch Fast-und Slowtaperspitzen anbietet, das gibt es sonst nirgendwo, habs zumindest noch nicht gesehen.

Man muß dann halt auch bereit sein die Spitzen an die Ruten anzupassen, ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

@Plötzenrute: Da habe ich wie Skyduck fast die gleichen Überlegungen. Besonderes Augenmerk habe ich hier auch auf die Spitze gelegt, sie muß für mich sehr sensibel
sein aber trotzdem noch steif genug um den Anschlag schnell durchzubringen bei den doch teils kurzen und heftigen Bissen, Rute in der Hand ist Vorraussetzung.

3 Ruten haben sich aus meinem Rutenpark für mich herauskristallisiert .

Silstar Traverse X Matchpicker mit der originalen mittleren Spitze.
Sportex Multipicker mit 0,75 Oz Fasttaper Drennanspitze, die Drennanspitzen passen direkt in die Sportexrute

und dann noch, man kann sich wundern,  die Shimano Speedmaster AX Commercial Multifeeder 9-11 ft. Wurfgewicht ist mit 70 gr. angegeben, wo die das hernehmen, keine Ahnung. Für mich ist sie mit 30 gr. gut bedient. Gekauft habe ich sie mir eigentlich nur weil sie bei As... ziemlich günstig war. Hatte eine andere Vorstellung von der Rute. Ich habe sie dann mit einer 0,5 Oz Spitze von Brownings Champions Choice Siverlite bestückt, und das harmoniert für mich hervorragend, auch in beiden Längen für Rotaugen. Ich habe gedacht vielleicht kann ich mich an den grausligen Griff gewöhnen, ging aber garnicht. Also noch Griff umgebaut.









Letztendlich sind aus den knapp 100.-€ pro Rute fast 200.- geworden, da ich mir noch 0,75 Oz Spitzen gegönnt habe. So ist halt das Anglerleben

Bin halt sonst nicht der große Schreiberling, vielleicht kann ja doch jemand was mit anfangen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Respekt, @hester. Das mit dem neuen Griff für die Speedmaster finde ich rein optisch wunderbar gelungen!! Ich bin auch ein Freund durchgehender Korkgriffe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Bin halt sonst nicht der große Schreiberling, vielleicht kann ja doch jemand was mit anfangen.


Schöne Nummer von hinten! 
Das Erhalten des speziellen Rollenhalters ist ja gerade im Mixbetrieb oder diversen Speedmastern sinnvoll, und ist gelungen! 
Ich sehe sonst für eine feine Picker auch eine weitergehende Verbesserung mit durchgehend Kork mit Schieberingen, also alles vom HT runter nehmen.
Aber letztlich Geschmacksache, wie einem was gefällt.


----------



## yukonjack

Ich habe ne Silstar 3547 /290, da sind im Handteil Ersatzspitzen drin. Nur mal so als Hinweis.


----------



## Professor Tinca

hester schrieb:


> dann noch, man kann sich wundern, die Shimano Speedmaster AX Commercial Multifeeder 9-11 ft. Wurfgewicht ist mit 70 gr. angegeben, wo die das hernehmen, keine Ahnung. Für mich ist sie mit 30 gr. gut bedient.




Hättste mal die Aero X5 genommen. Die ist so wie man sich die Speedmaster vorstellt......


----------



## Tricast

hester schrieb:


> --wobei Drennan auch Fast-und Slowtaperspitzen anbietet, das gibt es sonst nirgendwo, habs zumindest noch nicht gesehen.




@hester : Hallo, es gibt Spitzen aus Glasfaser, aus Kohlefaser und Hohlspitzen. Das ganze in verschiedenen Durchmessern und auch Längen. Und dann noch mit kleinen oder größeren Ringen. Ein Thema für lange einsame Winterabende oder für @geomas!

Der Griffumbau ist wunderbar gelungen, sieht nicht nach billigen Korkscheiben aus. 

Gruß Heinz



			http://www.matthias-weigang.de/Feedern_-_eine_Spitzensache.pdf


----------



## Skott

hester schrieb:


> "Alte" Pickerruten, da bin ich auch hinterher. Das Hauptproblem aus meiner Sicht sind aber die Spitzen, fast immer sind sie nicht mehr vorhanden und wenn welche dabei sind, sind es nicht wirklich passende im Sinne von Biegekurve. Dann beginnt die Suche, und neue Ersatzspitzen sind meist auch kein Sonderangebot, um die 20€ müsste man schon einkalkulieren.
> 
> Dann ganz allgemein das Problem der Gewichtsangabe, 1 Oz bei einer Spitze ist nicht gleich 1 Oz bei einer anderen Spitze, da ist genauso viel Phantasie bei den Herstellern wie bei den Wurfgewichtsangaben. Ich habe z.B. von Browning diverse Feederruten und von daher auch diverse Feederspitzen, die sind bei gleicher Oz Angabe sowas von unterschiedlich...
> 
> Mit die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Drennanspitzen gemacht, deren Angaben sind ziemlich verlässlich, und gerade im leichten Bereich so 0,5-1,5 Oz hervorragend, wobei Drennan auch Fast-und Slowtaperspitzen anbietet, das gibt es sonst nirgendwo, habs zumindest noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Man muß dann halt auch bereit sein die Spitzen an die Ruten anzupassen, ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.
> 
> @Plötzenrute: Da habe ich wie Skyduck fast die gleichen Überlegungen. Besonderes Augenmerk habe ich hier auch auf die Spitze gelegt, sie muß für mich sehr sensibel
> sein aber trotzdem noch steif genug um den Anschlag schnell durchzubringen bei den doch teils kurzen und heftigen Bissen, Rute in der Hand ist Vorraussetzung.
> 
> 3 Ruten haben sich aus meinem Rutenpark für mich herauskristallisiert .
> 
> Silstar Traverse X Matchpicker mit der originalen mittleren Spitze.
> Sportex Multipicker mit 0,75 Oz Fasttaper Drennanspitze, die Drennanspitzen passen direkt in die Sportexrute
> 
> und dann noch, man kann sich wundern,  die Shimano Speedmaster AX Commercial Multifeeder 9-11 ft. Wurfgewicht ist mit 70 gr. angegeben, wo die das hernehmen, keine Ahnung. Für mich ist sie mit 30 gr. gut bedient. Gekauft habe ich sie mir eigentlich nur weil sie bei As... ziemlich günstig war. Hatte eine andere Vorstellung von der Rute. Ich habe sie dann mit einer 0,5 Oz Spitze von Brownings Champions Choice Siverlite bestückt, und das harmoniert für mich hervorragend, auch in beiden Längen für Rotaugen. Ich habe gedacht vielleicht kann ich mich an den grausligen Griff gewöhnen, ging aber garnicht. Also noch Griff umgebaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357485
> Anhang anzeigen 357486
> 
> 
> Letztendlich sind aus den knapp 100.-€ pro Rute fast 200.- geworden, da ich mir noch 0,75 Oz Spitzen gegönnt habe. So ist halt das Anglerleben
> 
> Bin halt sonst nicht der große Schreiberling, vielleicht kann ja doch jemand was mit anfangen.


@hester  gute Wahl, das sind für mich die schönsten, stylischsten und nostalgischsten Endkappen, die eine Angelrute haben kann!   
Diese Moosgummienden, eloxierte Metall(schraub)endkappen usw. sind allesamt Kernschrott (wie wollen die das Rutenende schützen?)
Das kann sinnvoll nur die abgebildete von @hester  verwandte Kappe...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die ^^ hat aber keinen Einschub/Schraubung für Wechselspitzen und auch keinen für ein Balancegewicht, 
allerdings gibt es sie ja in Farbvarianten wie auch alles schwarz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues Video:


----------



## Andal

Der nach meinem Geschmack "geilste " Griffabschluss ist der Knubbel aus reinem Kork im Stile der Bruce & Walkerruten, Und genau den finde man am seltensten. Mir liegt der beim Wurf und vom Auge her am meisten.

Wenn es bei den Spitzen so einfach wäre. Durchmesser x oz. der Testkurve = passt schon - leider Pfeifendeckel, wie ich finde.
Länge, Steigung des Konus, Material, Beringung... da spielen so viele Parameter mit rein. Selbst wenn man sich eine neue Rute mit Zitterspitzen zulegt, ist es doch meist nur eine, die wirklich perfekt passt. Und wenn dann auch noch deren Länge stimmt, stimmt auch meistens die Biegekurve. Besonders bei längeren Feedern findet man oft richtig grausame Zusammenstellungen. Das Spitzerl wie eine Fahne im Wind und der Rest ein Besenstil - grauenvoll!

Am schönsten, wenngleich auch am empfindlichsten, finde ich da die Ruten alter Art, die eine fest eingesetzte Spitze haben. Wo die Spitze dann auch über wenigstens zwei Ringe weit farblich markiert wurde. Eine nur mal eben 5 cm farblich markierte Spitze bei einer 12 ft. Rute ist eine Qual, aber keine verlässliche Bissanzeige.

Wobei weiss für die Spitzen immer noch, für mein Empfinden, die beste Kontrastfarbe ist. Den technischen Wert der Spitze kann man ja anderweitig aufdrucken. Zumal ja rot, gelb, grün eh keine einheitlichen und Werte angebenden Farbvergaben sind. Leider artet bei den meisten Ruten die Spitzensuche zu einer vieltägigen Ralley aus, an deren Ende man dann auch nur einen meist faulen Kompromiss findet, weil man endlich eine neue Spitze haben muss.


----------



## Minimax

Nominelle Spitzenstärken sind wirklich seltsam. Ein Beispiel: Zur Acolyte gabs 1,5 2.0 und 2,5 Spitzen, dazu hab ich mir noch eine 1,0 gegönnt.
Bei meinen Shimano Aernos Feedern lagen bei 0,75 1,5 und 2,0.
Zumindest bei den 1,5ern und 2,0ern sollte es irgendeine Ähnlichkeit geben: Es gibt sie nicht. Die SHimanos sind wesentlich straffer,
mindestens ne halbe Unze oder mehr als die gleichlautenden Drennans.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, das stört mich nicht, bei beiden Ruten weiss ich unter welchen umständen ich welche Spitze verwenden
kann, und bin mit beiden Sätzen zufrieden, da ist mir der Aufdruck relativ egal.
Es ist aber Kurios, scheint jedoch gang und gäbe zu sein.

@hester tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist aber Kurios, scheint jedoch gang und gäbe zu sein.


Das zieht sich doch durch alle echten Rutendaten bzw. Messdaten versus Katalogdaten (oder Scheindaten, wie auch immer man das nennen will).
Abweichungen bis +/-50% sind noch gut im Standard, mehr kommt aber auch vor.
Sprich, die Vertreiber und Hersteller interessieren die echten Rutendaten rein garnicht.

Es wird für jemanden selbst bei der viel leichter nachzuvollziehenden WG-Angabe einer Normalspitze oft viel schwieriger als nur irgendwelche 0.5oz ,
Wenn solche Fälle verbreitet exisitieren, dass die Spitze einer -28g Rute über doppelt so stark ist wie die einer -50g Rute, das ist dann nicht nur 2x falsch, sondern 2x2=4x, und das ist für jemanden nach Papierform einfach jenseits jeder Planbarkeit. Also bleibt einem nur Trial&Error, ausprobieren und prüfen.
Und deswegen braucht man einen Stammtisch u.a.m. zum Austauschen der realen Einschätzungen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sieht sich doch durch alle echten Rutendaten bzw. Messdaten versus Katalogdaten (oder Scheindaten, wie auch immer man das nennen wil.
> Abweichungen bis +/-50% sind noch gut im Standard, mehr kommt aber auch vor.



Stimmt, ist auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nominelle Spitzenstärken sind wirklich seltsam. Ein Beispiel: Zur Acolyte gabs 1,5 2.0 und 2,5 Spitzen, dazu hab ich mir noch eine 1,0 gegönnt.
> Bei meinen Shimano Aernos Feedern lagen bei 0,75 1,5 und 2,0.
> Zumindest bei den 1,5ern und 2,0ern sollte es irgendeine Ähnlichkeit geben: Es gibt sie nicht. Die SHimanos sind wesentlich straffer,
> mindestens ne halbe Unze oder mehr als die gleichlautenden Drennans.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, das stört mich nicht, bei beiden Ruten weiss ich unter welchen umständen ich welche Spitze verwenden
> kann, und bin mit beiden Sätzen zufrieden, da ist mir der Aufdruck relativ egal.
> Es ist aber Kurios, scheint jedoch gang und gäbe zu sein.
> 
> @hester tolle Arbeit!


Ich habe eine 12 ft. 1.00 lbs. Fox Specialist (Twin Tip). An der Zitterspitzversion sitzt eine lange 2.00 oz. Zitterspitze aus Glasfaser, fest verbaut. Misst man diese Spitze für sich alleine, hat sie tatsächlich annähernd 2 oz. Testkurve. Misst man sie aber im Zusammenspiel mit der kompletten Rute kommt man knapp über 1 oz. Testkurve, was auch dem gut werfbaren, maximalen WG entspricht. Mit dem konventionellen Oberteil sind es glatte 2 oz.

Die Rute wurde seinerzeit, vor etwas über 15 Jahren, auch nie mit fixen Schnur- und Wurfgewichtsdaten beschrieben und angepriesen. Das überließ man der Einschätzung des Anglers. Alles wovon man sprach, waren die Zielfische Döbel und Barben unter nicht so heftigen Bedingungen. Very british - aber auch very weise und umfassend.


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Dank fürs Teilen Deiner Gedanken zum Thema Picker und Spitzen, lieber @hester ! 
Und Respekt vor dem Shimano-Umbau!


----------



## geomas

#picker

Nach wie vor absolut spitze finde ich die (alte - 1990er?) Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker in 2,70m - die hab ich von Heinz und denke, die Rute muß keinen Vergleich scheuen.
Zum Angeln auf Rotaugen ist sie meiner Meinung nach ganz dicht dran an der Perfektion.


----------



## Andal

Es spielt ja alleine die Art, wie man seine Quiverrod ablegt eine riesen Rolle bei der Feinheit der Bissanzeige. Legt man so ab, dass gerade mal das obere Drittel über den rodrest ragt, oder so weit überstehend, dass sie grad mal nicht von alleine ins Wasser fällt. Ein Unterschied, wie zwei grundverschiedene Ruten.


----------



## geomas

Das war ein verrückter Angeltag heute. Daß es viel Wasser geben würde war klar - ich sehe öfters in die Pegelprognose.
Am Vormittag waren es an „meiner Angelstelle” etwa 80cm über normal. Ich habe teilweise dort den Köder angeboten, wo ich sonst gesessen habe.
@skyduck hatte die alte Silstar mit roter Spitze erwähnt und so eine Rute war zufälligerweise griffbereit. 
Also die gestern erwähnte Helikopter-Montage geknüppert und ab dafür. 10g Drahtkörbchen von Cresta - dies hat etwas mehr Volumen als die Micro-Körbe von Drennan. Das frische Liquidized Bread hatte ich mit Micropellets angereichert.






Ich mußte mehrfach vor dem steigenden Wasser zurückweichen. Die Rute wurde heute einige Male gekrümmt.
Die gut sichtbare Original-Spitze hat mir @hester gesandt - zusammen mit anderen „Tips”.
Vielen herzlichen Dank dafür!

Als Hakenköder kam heute ausschließlich 12mm-Breadpunch zum Einsatz. Damit habe ich offenbar den Geschmack der Fischis getroffen.
Zuerst kamen drei Plötz von etwa 20cm an Land, dann nach einer kleinen Pause der erhoffte Aland - wieder so ein Brocken. 52cm und gut im Futter.
Etwas irritiert beobachtete ich einen Aland direkt an der Rute vorbeischwimmen - die Fische haben das überflutete Ufer direkt als temporär erweiterten Lebensraum angenommen.
Nach einem gut 25cm langen Plötz gabs den nächsten Aland - etwa 50 hatte der. 





Seltsamerweise waren anschließend die Brassen am Platz - zwei recht dunkel gefärbte Exemplare von etwa 45 und 48cm konnte ich landen. 
Die Silstar X-Citer ist mit Aktion C10 angegeben - nene, das stimmt wohl nicht. Sie ist deutlich straffer und schneller als (zum Beispiel) die mit C20 beschriftete Traverse-X 2,60m.
Mit der Bißanzeige hatte ich trotz starken Windes und heftiger Böen kein Problem. 
Die Fische haben auch richtig zugepackt - der Hakenlöser kam einige Male zum Einsatz.

Später, irgendwann gegen 16.30, bin ich nochmal an die Stelle. Der Pegel war nun deutlich höher. Und das Wetter war nicht angenehmer geworden. Aber die Fische bisen - allerdings ausschließlich Plötz. Etwa 8 Rotaugen gab es noch, meist um oder etwas über 20cm.

Die Silstar X-Citer hatte ich ja (mit  falschen, nur mittelprächtig passenden Spitzen) für etwa 12 Pfund ersteigert und mag diese Rute richtig gerne.
Sie ist mit ihrem Moosgummigriff nicht gerade ne Schönheit, aber die Aktion paßt eigentlich immer, die Spitzen (danke, Hester) sind sensibel genug.
Also wenn ich keine ganz edle Rute nutzen möchte, einfach auf alles Angeln, was kommt - X-Citer paßt und macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre.
Irgendwann im späten Winter oder frühern Frühjahr hatte ich mit ihr schon mal nen großen Aland - damit ist sie jetzt offiziell meine erfolgreichste Aland-Peitsche.

#aland
Nun bin ich angefixt. Je nach Wetter werde ich es evtl. demnächst hier mit der Pose probieren.


----------



## Andal

Oder der Chris Yates (s.N.s.g.), der sicher als ein Extremist in Sachen einfachster Ausstattung gilt. Was der für einen Angeltag mitnimmt, würde unsereinem eher Panikattacken verursachen, so wenig ist das. Aber er fängt und das nicht schlecht. Warum? Weil ER sich einstellt und nicht, weil er von seinem Tackle erwartet, das es den Job für ihn tut. Da würde ich gerne auch mal hinkommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fische Georg! 

Petri Heil.


----------



## geomas

#tri-cast

Die Trophy Wand kenne ich (leider) nicht. Meine aktuelle sehr kurze „Pond Wand” hat Einschubspitzen, andere aktuelle Tri-Cast-Modelle (zum Beispiel die Trilogy-Serie) ebenfalls.
Einige Feeder-Ruten dieses Herstellers kommen mit zwei Oberteilen - eins für Einschubspitzen, das andere für Überschubspitzen.
Die mehrfach erwähnte Trophy-Feeder (die „nougat-braune”) ist in meinen Augen eine absolut grandiose Rute, obwohl sie sicher 30 Jahre alt ist oder sogar älter.

@Tricast - aktionsmäßig kann ich die Pond Wand schwer mit anderen Ruten vergleichen. Müßte sie direkt gegen die 7ft „Winner” von Alan Brown fischen.
Sie ist auf jeden Fall richtig schnell, das Handling dank des kurzen Griffes super, ne excellente Rute für kurze Distancen. 
Dafür wurde sie ja auch gebaut - um die „Pole Line” bei starkem Wind zu fischen.
Sie wirft auch sehr geringe Gewichte richtig gut, ein leichter Schwung aus dem Handgelenk reicht. 
Man muß über minimal größere Entfernungen nur eben auch den Anhieb durchbringen. Da sind längere Ruten natürlich im Vorteil.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Es spielt ja alleine die Art, wie man seine Quiverrod ablegt eine riesen Rolle bei der Feinheit der Bissanzeige. Legt man so ab, dass gerade mal das obere Drittel über den rodrest ragt, oder so weit überstehend, dass sie grad mal nicht von alleine ins Wasser fällt. Ein Unterschied, wie zwei grundverschiedene Ruten.


...in dem Zusammenhang finde ich diese etwas "plumpserischen" Rutenhalter gar nicht mal so schlecht. Sie halten die Rute in einer maximal sensiblen Art und Weise und sie tragen beim Transport wirklich nicht auf. Leider kommen sie bei hartem Boden recht schnell an ihre Grenzen. 









						Angelrute Halter Rutenständer, Rutenhalter Edelstahl  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Angelrute Halter Rutenständer, Rutenhalter Edelstahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Bleizange

Ein Petri an alle Fänger und vielen Dank für die unterhaltsamen Geschichten und Erfahrungen.


# Das ist Spitze

Ich hatte bei meinem Picker auch ein "spitzelles" Problem und konnte das nach eine paar Minuten Bastelei abstellen und die Rute auf meine Bedürfnisse abstimmen.

Vielleicht verhält es sich mit den Angaben so wie bei der Größe von Angelhaken: kommt auf den Hersteller an. 

"Egal was auf den Spitzen steht, Hauptsache sie zeigen die Bisse zuverlässig an", schrieb ein Boardie vor ein paar Tagen. Und irgendwie brachte er es damit auch auf den Punkt.

@hester 
Schöner Griffumbau. Ist das eine Flasche Oil of Rohloff auf deinem Tisch?


----------



## hester

barbless angler schrieb:


> Ein Petri an alle Fänger und vielen Dank für die unterhaltsamen Geschichten und Erfahrungen.
> 
> 
> # Das ist Spitze
> 
> Ich hatte bei meinem Picker auch ein "spitzelles" Problem und konnte das nach eine paar Minuten Bastelei abstellen und die Rute auf meine Bedürfnisse abstimmen.
> 
> Vielleicht verhält es sich mit den Angaben so wie bei der Größe von Angelhaken: kommt auf den Hersteller an.
> 
> "Egal was auf den Spitzen steht, Hauptsache sie zeigen die Bisse zuverlässig an", schrieb ein Boardie vor ein paar Tagen. Und irgendwie brachte er es damit auch auf den Punkt.
> 
> @hester
> Schöner Griffumbau. Ist das eine Flasche Oil of Rohloff auf deinem Tisch?


Hier kannste auch nix verbergen


----------



## geomas

#feedertips

Cresta hatte auch Fast-Taper-Feederspitzen (2,2mm?) zum Nachrüsten angekündigt - aber in dt. Onlineshops habe ich die so fix nicht ausfindig machen können.
Und nochmal Tri-Cast: die Überschubspitzen sind (glaube ich) alle aus Fiberglas, die Einschubspitzen alle aus Carbon.
Und alle Spitzen sind farbcodiert nach Stärke. Aktuelle Überschubspitzen müßten auch auf meine etwa 30 Jahre alte Rute passen. Prima.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> #feedertips
> 
> Cresta hatte auch Fast-Taper-Feederspitzen (2,2mm?) zum Nachrüsten angekündigt - aber in dt. Onlineshops habe ich die so fix nicht ausfindig machen können.
> Und nochmal Tri-Cast: die Überschubspitzen sind (glaube ich) alle aus Fiberglas, die Einschubspitzen alle aus Carbon.
> Und alle Spitzen sind farbcodiert nach Stärke. Aktuelle Überschubspitzen müßten auch auf meine etwa 30 Jahre alte Rute passen. Prima.


Hey hast du da eine Bezugsquelle für ? Die Tricast Homepage ist ja recht mager.  Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt eine  Tricaast Trophy Wand im Anflug mit 4 Überschubspitzen. Zusätzlich musste ich die Silstar nehmen auch mit 4 originalen Spitzen, da konnte ich keinen Korb geben....  Ich freue mich und hoffe die Tricast hält was ich mir davon verspreche.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> So'n Echthaarpferdeschwanz, permanent befestigt an einem „Camo Sports Visor”, steht auf meinem amazon-Wunschzettel.
> Wann ist endlich Weihnachten?



Schon sehr bald, darum sollte man sich langsam Gedanken machen, auch was das Festessen angeht. Für alle Döbel-Liebhaber hätte ich da direkt mal einen adäquaten Serviervorschlag:


----------



## geomas

^^ ohh, da hast Du ja gut zugeschlagen - herzlichen Glückwunsch, Dirk! 
Hoffentlich kannst Du bald ein paar Bilder zeigen. Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke von der Aktion der Ruten.
Hier https://www.bobcotackle.co.uk/shop/tricast-glass-push-over-tip sind Überschubspitzen lieferbar. Achtung, Tippfehler: beige bedeutet ne 1/2oz .
Die hier haben alle 4 Überschubspitzen: https://www.benwick-sports.co.uk/spare-tips/1949-tricast-put-over-glass-tips.html


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Wow, Petri zu den vielen tollen Alanden, die du in so kurzer Zeit erwischen konntest, die hätte wohl jeder von uns gern an der Angel.  Allen anderen Fängern der letzten Tage auch ein herzliches Petri, besonders auch an @skyduck zu den Terassenfängen, ein wirklich einladendes Domizil, in welchem ihr dort residiert habt. .



skyduck schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Silstar graphite 3545-260 im Gespräch, das könnte einer meiner Jugendruten gewesen sein mit diesen roten Spitzen... Vielleicht wirklich zu leicht für mich aber so eine leichte muß ich auf jeden Fall haben.



Die Graphite 3545-290 habe ich mir im Frühjahr zugelegt und sie hat sich schnell zu meinem Favoriten für kleine Gewässer entwickelt. Mit 2,5g Blei kommt man locker über die eigentliche Uferzone hinaus und auch kleine Fische spürt man an der Rute. Fische sie meist mit der mittleren von drei Spitzen. Hol sie dir, wenn du die Gelegenheit bekommst, du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## skyduck

@geomas Danle lieber Georg für die schnelle Hilfe. Wäre genial wenn die ohne weiteres passen würden auf das alte Teil... die dabei sind sehen nicht so 100% aus. Werde morgen direkt mal eine zum Testen bestellen. Wenn das klappt und das Rütchen meinen Erwartungen entspricht hol ich mir den ganzen Satz.


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> @geomas Danle lieber Georg für die schnelle Hilfe. Wäre genial wenn die ohne weiteres passen würden auf das alte Teil... die dabei sind sehen nicht so 100% aus. Werde morgen direkt mal eine zum Testen bestellen. Wenn das klappt und das Rütchen meinen Erwartungen entspricht hol ich mir den ganzen Satz.



Ähh, ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch - ich dachte, es wären die passenden Spitzen dabei?
Oder willst Du aktuelle Spitzen für die „alte” Rute wegen der Ringe an den Spitzen (die alten haben glaube ich „Drahtringe”)?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war die Tage dreimal am Wasser, eher mit bescheidenem Erfolg. Zwei Angeltage waren wenig ereignisreich, von der Entdeckung zweier weiterer Eisvogel-Standorte abgesehen. Der eine nutzte sogar den kleinen Kanal als ne Art Autobahn und flog in weniger als 3m Entfernung mehrfach an mir vorbei, das war schon was besonderes! Leider hab ich in diesem Kanal, der an einen Bach der Forellenregion angeschlossen ist, auch die erste Grundel gefangen. 

Gestern war ich dann nochmal an der Leine und habs auf Barbe versucht. Zuerst an den Spot von vor ca. zwei Wochen, aber für mitten in der Strömung waren die Bleie dann doch zu leicht. Also gings zum nächsten Spot, der war aber schon von einer Anglerin meines Alters mit frischem Angelschein besetzt. Also hab ich mich so verhalten, wie es sich für einen Gentleman aus dem Ükel gehört: Ihre Köder versenkt und sie vom Platz verjagt, denn Spinnfischen ist ja schließlich Raubfischangeln ist ja schließlich Teufelszeug.   
Gut, ganz so lief es nicht, aber in gewisser Weise schon so ähnlich. Erst hab ich sie freundlich gegrüßt, war dann aber etwas verzweifelt, weil ich mit dem schweren Gepäck weit abseits vom Parkplatz wenig erpicht war, nochmal zusätzlich 2km zu laufen und neue, rar gesäte Stellen zu suchen. Als ich sah, dass sie mit der Spinnrute angelt, hab ich gefragt, ob sie denn wohl noch länger als eine halbe Stunde dort bleibt, was sie verneinte, also konnte ich erstmal beruhigt meine Angelsachen abstellen und sie zu Ende angeln lassen. Wir haben uns dann ein wenig unterhalten, ich konnte ihr den einen oder anderen Tipp bezüglich Gewässern und Köderführung geben und dann meinte sie, ich als "Profi" (naja, in ihren Augen vielleicht ^^) soll es mal mit ihrer Spinnrute versuchen. Hab dann einen Wurf vor einen überhängenden Baum gesetzt und ihren Spinnköder beim Einholen auf etwa halber Strecke dann souverän in ein Krautfeld gesteuert und dort abgerissen.  Es tat mir unendlich Leid, aber für sie war das keine große Sache. Sie hat die Gelegenheit dann genutzt um aufzubrechen und mir viel Glück mit den Barben gewünscht. Ich hab ihr für weitere Tipps noch das Board ans Herz gelegt. Naja, meine Barben wollten anschließend wieder nicht so recht, aber das wird schon noch. Bin ja immer noch Fluss-Anfänger und muss noch lernen.

Tja, und heute dann das skurrilste Erlebnis der ganzen Woche. Ich hab auf meiner Radtour zum Schleien Vorfüttern an zwei/drei Gewässern gestoppt und mal Temperaturen gemessen, unter anderem auch am großen Bach, wo mir neulich ein anderer Angler von den großen vorhandenen Döbeln erzählte, die ich dort seit zwei Jahren erfolgreich nicht fange. Ich hab auch dort mein Thermometer an einer Angelschnur in den Bach geschmissen, nach einer Minute wieder hochgeholt und grade als es die Wasseroberfläche durchbricht kommt so ein überdreister gut 50er Döbel und schnappt mit seinem riesigen Maul nach dem Ding. Zwei Jahre beiße ich mir an exakt der Stelle die Zähne an den Döbeln aus und dann beißt der aufs Thermometer!? Das war doch Absicht! Aber na warte Freundchen, ich weiß jetzt, wo du wohnst!


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen Neuerwerbungen. Wir sind schon ganz gespannt auf Deinen Bericht über die Ruten und wünschen Dir schon mal maximalen Spaß mit den Ruten.
@Tobias85 : Da haben wir es wieder, die falschen Köder zur falschen Zeit. Hättest Du man gleich ein Thermometer genommen dann hätte es auch mit den Monster Döbeln schon geklappt. Jetzt nur noch einen Haken der Sache verpassen und der Ü50 ist deiner.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Ähh, ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch - ich dachte, es wären die passenden Spitzen dabei?
> Oder willst Du aktuelle Spitzen für die „alte” Rute wegen der Ringe an den Spitzen (die alten haben glaube ich „Drahtringe”)?


@geomas ja sind 4 Original Spitzen dabei, die sehen aber im Gegensatz zur Rute nicht so toll aus. Teilweise schlecht selbst bemalt, teilweise schlecht geflickt. Muss ich mir erst genau im Augenschein nehmen. Wahrscheinlich wird man da was dran machen oder machen lassen müssen. Aber wenn es für diese alte Rute auch aktuell noch passende Spitzen geben würde wäre das ja auch eine Super Alternative. Wie schnell hat man mal eine gekillt und neu einschleifen geht ja bei den Überschub-Spitzen nicht, da müsste man schon den Überschub kürzen und eventuell eine neu einspließen lassen. Habe aber kein Plan ob das geht bzw. wie arm man bei sowas wird?
Auf jeden Fall ist auch nur ein Kopfteil dabei für die Überschubspitzen (Carbonspitzen machen an einen feinen Picker meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich Sinn?).
Na ja ich schaue mal wenn alles da ist...


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schon sehr bald, darum sollte man sich langsam Gedanken machen, auch was das Festessen angeht. Für alle Döbel-Liebhaber hätte ich da direkt mal einen adäquaten Serviervorschlag:


Einfach nur genial, ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Lachen. Und Anfutter auch direkt dabei. Jetzt das ganze nur noch in Curry wälzen, damit es schön goldbraun wird. Das MUSS einfach jemand ausprobieren. Und man sieht mal wieder das der Kreativität der Angler keine Grenzen gesetzt sind


----------



## Slappy

Guten Tag die Herren. 

Aktuell bin ich nur sehr wenig am Wasser und wenn dann eher in anderer Mission. Deshalb liest man hier nicht so viel von mir. 
Dafür bietet ihr mir hier um so mehr zum Lesen, das ist ja der Wahnsinn 
Inzwischen überfliege ich es teilweise nur noch damit ich nicht in Versuchung komme und mir Ruten hole die ich nicht brauche..... Wobei, gibt es so etwas überhaupt 

In diesem Sinne, ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. Gab ja wieder einige Fänge hier mit teilweise sehr hübschen/skurrilen Fischen 

Meine heutige Frage lautet. 
Ich habe eine Tubertini Aero Pro Stippe in 5m gewonnen, meine erste Stippe überhaupt 
Jetzt hat die vorne keine Halterung für die Montage. Gelesen habe ich schon von Stonfo und der Variante mit Gummischläuchen. Welche Vorteile hat welche Variante? Werden die Stonfo geklebt?


----------



## Tobias85

skyduck schrieb:


> Einfach nur genial, ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Lachen. Und Anfutter auch direkt dabei. Jetzt das ganze nur noch in Curry wälzen, damit es schön goldbraun wird. Das MUSS einfach jemand ausprobieren. Und man sieht mal wieder das der Kreativität der Angler keine Grenzen gesetzt sind



Ist leider nicht meine eigene Kreation, sondern so'n amerikanischen Thanksgiving thing, aber ich MUSSTE das unbedingt mit euch teilen. 



Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Da haben wir es wieder, die falschen Köder zur falschen Zeit. Hättest Du man gleich ein Thermometer genommen dann hätte es auch mit den Monster Döbeln schon geklappt. Jetzt nur noch einen Haken der Sache verpassen und der Ü50 ist deiner.



Hmm, ja daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ist ein Thermometer ein ükelkonformer Köder? Ist ja eigentlich auch ein Kunstköder und ich will ja meine Ükel-Ehre nicht gefährden. 

#Ehrenfisch


----------



## geomas

@Slappy - Glückwunsch zum Gewinn!

Stonfos werden meines Wissens mit Heißkleber (?) an der Spitze fixiert.
Die Variante mit dünnem Schlauch (es gibt unterschiedliche „Bauarten”) läßt evtl. die Schnur weniger an der Spitze kleben oder sich rumwickeln.


----------



## Tricast

@Slappy : Erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Gewinn. Nimm die Rute und fahre zu einem Angelgerätehändler der soll Dir einen passenden "Stonfo" verkaufen oder besser gleich aufkleben.

Gruß Heinz









						original Stonfo 232 Konnektor, Spitzenstonfo, Spitzenadapter für Stip, 2,49 €
					

original Stonfo 232 Konnektor, Spitzenstonfo, Spitzenadapter für Stippruten




					www.activ-fishing-onlineshop.de


----------



## geomas

Am Wasser heute war es richtig ungemütlich - recht frisch und windig und meistens grau. Der Pegel war noch sehr deutlich über normal.
Habe es erneut mit Breadpunch versucht, wieder am Heli-Rig mit Mini-Drahtfutterkorb und LB drin.

Die Plötz wollten heute nicht, aber nach ner ganzen Weile gab es einen schönen endvierziger Brassen und später noch nen 45er Aland.
Der hatte im Gegensatz zu seinen größeren Verwandten der letzten Tage deutlich rote Bauch- und Afterflossen. Und war von der „Bauchfärbung” her auch heller.
Hatte heute die Shakespeare Sigma Wand dabei - die Fische waren die besten bislang an dieser Rute.

Zum Posenangeln war es viel zu windig. Aber einen Versuch auf Aland mit treibender Flocke möchte ich jetzt im Herbst schon noch starten.


----------



## Tricast

@Slappy : Ganz vergessen. Du brauchst dann ja auch noch Stipp-Posen. Wenn Du mir deine Adresse per PN schickst, dann schaue ich mal was ich noch so habe und schicke sie Dir.

Gruß Heinz

PS:. Was der "Kurator" an Ruten hat, haben wir an Stipp-Posen.


----------



## Slappy

Vielen Dank für die likes und Glückwünsche. 
Dann also Stonfo.   



Tricast schrieb:


> @Slappy : Ganz vergessen. Du brauchst dann ja auch noch Stipp-Posen. Wenn Du mir deine Adresse per PN schickst, dann schaue ich mal was ich noch so habe und schicke sie Dir.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> PS:. Was der "Kurator" an Ruten hat, haben wir an Stipp-Posen.


Waaaas? Echt jetzt? Hab ich schonmal gesagt das ich das hier echt liebe?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> PS:. Was der "Kurator" an Ruten hat, haben wir an Stipp-Posen.


Die Wichtigkeit von Vielzahl und Vielfalt kann man gar nicht genug betonen, 
denn unabwendbar ist es so, ein einsichtiges und sogar systemtheoretisch und mathematisch knallhart fundiertes Grundgesetz:

Erst wenn man nahezu alle zu einer Einsatztype hat oder hatte, kann man wirklich austesten und sich sinnig richtig entscheiden!


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute! 

und wieder ein 'Aland Heil' Richtung Nordosten, bei dir läuft es ja derzeit richtig gut, Georg.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Wichtigkeit von Vielzahl und Vielfalt kann man gar nicht genug betonen,
> denn unabwendbar ist es so, ein einsichtiges und sogar systemtheoretisch und mathematisch knallhart fundiertes Grundgesetz:
> 
> Erst wenn man nahezu alle zu einer Einsatztype hat oder hatte, kann man wirklich austesten und sich sinnig richtig entscheiden!



Genau so siehts aus. Anschließend kann ich mich dann festlegen, welche „die Eine ” ist oder sein wird.

Und weil wir gerade dabei sind: hmmm, ich gehe gleich noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan. Welche Quivertip soll ich jetzt mitnehmen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Welche Quivertip soll ich jetzt mitnehmen?




Würfeln, Georg.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

EILMELDUNG—-EILMELDUNG—-EILMELDUNG 

Barbel!!!!
Ich habe soeben die hart erarbeitete Barbe gefangen. Gewässer:Leine. Köder: Maden Anfutter: Geschredderter Toast. Man was freue ich mich!!! Bericht folgt.


----------



## Skott

PETRI Stephan, toller Fisch!


----------



## hester

Und weil wir gerade dabei sind: hmmm, ich gehe gleich noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan. Welche Quivertip soll ich jetzt mitnehmen?
[/QUOTE]
ALLE!!!!


----------



## hester

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> EILMELDUNG—-EILMELDUNG—-EILMELDUNG
> 
> Barbel!!!!
> Ich habe soeben die hart erarbeitete Barbe gefangen. Gewässer:Leine. Köder: Maden Anfutter: Geschredderter Toast. Man was freue ich mich!!! Bericht folgt.
> Anhang anzeigen 357552


Wow, super. Barbe habe ich noch nie gefangen


----------



## rutilus69

Petri zur schönen Barbe @Wuemmehunter !!!


----------



## Andal

Eine Barbe ist immer ein Erlebnis.


----------



## Andal

Und noch einmal ... grad wo es jetzt frischer wird. Fettige Wurst mögen die Barben...


----------



## Bleizange

Slappy schrieb:


> Meine heutige Frage lautet.
> Ich habe eine Tubertini Aero Pro Stippe in 5m gewonnen, meine erste Stippe überhaupt
> Jetzt hat die vorne keine Halterung für die Montage. Gelesen habe ich schon von Stonfo und der Variante mit Gummischläuchen. Welche Vorteile hat welche Variante? Werden die Stonfo geklebt?



Herzlich Glückwunsch zum Gewinn einer Area.

Die Variante mit den Gummischläuchen hat den Vorteil, dass du mit der Montagenlänge etwas spielen kannst. Die Schnur wird um die Spitze gewickelt und mit einem weiteren (Ventil)Gummi gesichert. So kann nach Bedarf ohne Schnurverlust gekürzt oder verlängert werden.

Ich schließe mich aber meinen Vorrednern an und empfehle deiner Area einen Stonfo. Meine fixiere ich immer mit Heißkleber.


PS: Lass dir gleich noch die nötigen Wickelbretter mitschicken.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @Wuemmehunter: Auch von mir ein ganz großes Petri zu dem tollen Bartelträger, mit deinen vielen vielen Ausfahrten und Angeltagen hast du sie dir wirklich verdient!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> EILMELDUNG—-EILMELDUNG—-EILMELDUNG
> 
> Barbel!!!!
> Ich habe soeben die hart erarbeitete Barbe gefangen. Gewässer:Leine. Köder: Maden Anfutter: Geschredderter Toast. Man was freue ich mich!!! Bericht folgt.



Petri Heil Stephan!  
Auf den Bericht bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## Tricast

barbless angler schrieb:


> PS: Lass dir gleich noch die nötigen Wickelbretter mitschicken.



Tut mir Leid, Wickelbretter habe ich keine übrig. Haben fast alles verkauft als mit der Stippangelei (Kopfrute) Schluß war. Was ich aber noch mitschicken könnte wären ein paar Gummis für die Fixierung der Montage auf den Wickelbrettchen. Die Methode mit dem Wickeln ist etwas schwierig zu erklären und ich denke auch nicht unbedingt Zielführend für Slappy. Er braucht ohnehin noch Schnur, Bleischrot (würde eine kleine Dose Dinsmore Bleie empfehlen) und Vorfachhaken und ein Auslotblei (wenn er noch keines hat). Ich schicke ihm erstmal ein paar Stipp-Posen mit den passenden Gummieschläuchen.
Die Montagen (14er Schnur) mit Vorfach auf 4 m binden, das müßte passen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Supersache, lieber Stephan - Petri heil zur so hart erarbeiteten Barbe!


----------



## Bleizange

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Methode mit dem Wickeln ist etwas schwierig zu erklären und ich denke auch nicht unbedingt Zielführend für Slappy.


 Darum habe ich mich auch um eine ausführliche Erklärung gedrückt und nur einen "Vorteil" geschildert.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Mein Urlaub neigt sich so langsam seinem Ende entgegen und der heutige Angeltag auch. Heute bin ich mal wieder an die Leine gefahren, um endlich eine Barbe zu fangen, die schon länger auf meinem Wunschzettel steht. Und heute hat es endlich geklappt!!! Geangelt habe ich diesmal unterhalb einer Rausche. Oberhalb konnte ich ja kürzlich eine Äsche fangen. Die Strömung unterhalb der Rausche ist zwar hart, aber mit mittelschweren Tackle noch befischbar.
Heute habe ich mich für eine Doppelstrategie entschieden. Die Acolyte Distance habe ich mit einen 60gr- River Feeder von Koeum in einer leichten Außenkurve gefischt, die etwas kürzere Acolyte plus (12ft) Im Uferbereich vor einen Strauch. Köder waren in beiden Fällen Maden, beim Anfutter war der 30 gr-Korb der Uferrute mit geschreddertem Toast beladen, der Ricerfeeder-Korb mit Easy Cheesy. In der Außenkurve gab es drei Hasel, die Uferrute hat die genau 68 cm lange Barbe gebracht. Die Landung war mit einer heiklen Kletterpartie verbunden. Die Leine hat sich hier ein tiefes Tal gegraben. Ist aber alles gut gegangen. Nachdem es keine Bisse mehr gab, Bitte n ich rund 100 m Flussab gegangen. Dort gab es einen sehr kuriosen Biss, der mich etwas ratlos zurücklässt.Ich hatte den Köder auch hier vor einem ins Wasser hineinragenden Strauch abgelegt. Beim Einholen hat sich dann ein Fisch auf die Maden gestürzt und für rund zwei Minuten einen heftigen Drill geboten. Entweder war es ein Rapfen oder ein größerer Döbel. Dann habe ich ihn leider verloren. So und jetzt wird es so langsam dunkel und ich muss mich auf den Heimweg machen. Schönen Abend Euch allen.


----------



## Andal

Mein Fischen "ohne Rolle" kann man ja beim besten Willen noch nicht Stippen nennen. Aber es hat einen hohen Suchtfaktor, wenn man so mit sparsamstem Gerät am Weiher hantiert. Das hat was von Kinderzeiten und man schielt gar nicht arg nach größeren Fischen.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs! Mein Urlaub neigt sich so langsam seinem Ende entgegen und der heutige Angeltag auch. Heute bin ich mal wieder an die Leine gefahren, um endlich eine Barbe zu fangen, die schon länger auf meinem Wunschzettel steht. Und heute hat es endlich geklappt!!! Geangelt habe ich diesmal unterhalb einer Rausche. Oberhalb konnte ich ja kürzlich eine Äsche fangen. Die Strömung unterhalb der Rausche ist zwar hart, aber mit mittelschweren Tackle noch befischbar.
> Heute habe ich mich für eine Doppelstrategie entschieden. Die Acolyte Distance habe ich mit einen 60gr- River Feeder von Koeum in einer leichten Außenkurve gefischt, die etwas kürzere Acolyte plus (12ft) Im Uferbereich vor einen Strauch. Köder waren in beiden Fällen Maden, beim Anfutter war der 30 gr-Korb der Uferrute mit geschreddertem Toast beladen, der Ricerfeeder-Korb mit Easy Cheesy. In der Außenkurve gab es drei Hasel, die Uferrute hat die genau 68 cm lange Barbe gebracht. Die Landung war mit einer heiklen Kletterpartie verbunden. Die Leine hat sich hier ein tiefes Tal gegraben. Ist aber alles gut gegangen. Nachdem es keine Bisse mehr gab, Bitte n ich rund 100 m Flussab gegangen. Dort gab es einen sehr kuriosen Biss, der mich etwas ratlos zurücklässt.Ich hatte den Köder auch hier vor einem ins Wasser hineinragenden Strauch abgelegt. Beim Einholen hat sich dann ein Fisch auf die Maden gestürzt und für rund zwei Minuten einen heftigen Drill geboten. Entweder war es ein Rapfen oder ein größerer Döbel. Dann habe ich ihn leider verloren. So und jetzt wird es so langsam dunkel und ich muss mich auf den Heimweg machen. Schönen Abend Euch allen.
> Anhang anzeigen 357557
> Anhang anzeigen 357558
> Anhang anzeigen 357559
> Anhang anzeigen 357561
> Anhang anzeigen 357562
> Anhang anzeigen 357563


Schaut alles very british aus, wie aus einem Guss!


----------



## Slappy

@Wuemmehunter ein ganz ganz lautes Petri! Endlich hat es geklappt 

Werde morgen mal mit der Rute in Shop fahren und schauen ob der Stonfos da hat. 

Bin echt mal gespannt ob ich mit der Stippe klarkommen werde


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Barbel!!!!


Toll, Wuemme, ein herrlicher Fisch, der Lohn der Tüchtigen! anz herzliches Petri von auch von mir!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Bin echt mal gespannt ob ich mit der Stippe klarkommen werde



Nix einfacher als das!
Fast jeder hat mal so angefangen(früher).


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter 

Ein dickes Petri zur gefangenen Barbe.
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir, was du alles für Fische fängst da kann man schon träumen von.
Mach weiter so und bleib dran, der Ükelchampion für 2020 ist dir schon sicher


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nix einfacher als das!
> Fast jeder hat mal so angefangen(früher).


Überall, nur nicht im Süden. Da laufen heute noch die Dörfler zusammen und die Lokalpresse rückt an, wenn eine Rute 5 m und keine Rolle hat. 

Ich kenne dort auch einen Verein, wo das "fischen ohne Rolle" ausdrücklich verboten ist (war!?).


----------



## geomas

Danke für den detaillierten Bericht, lieber Wümme!



Ans Stippen dachte ich heute auch - denn die Fische waren durchaus in Reichweite meiner Stippen (max 6m).
Und dennoch habe ich auch heute Nachmittag wieder zu einer Quivertiprute gegriffen. Diesmal mußte oder durfte die Parabolix Bomb ran.
Die hat 10ft - da ich um eine „Ecke” aus Kraut herumangeln mußte, wollte ich keine kürzere Rute nehmen.






Hatte ne GTM3010 mit 4lb-Maxima dran, Rolle und Mono passen ausgezeichnet zur Rute. Der Griff - naja, ich sag dazu besser nüscht ;-//
Mit der Bombrute bin ich mittlerweile richtig warm geworden - anfangs war ich sehr unsicher, ob sie mir gefällt oder nicht.
Hatte die weichste der mitgelieferten Bibberspitzen montiert - mit 0,5oz beschriftet und für mich super passend.





Das Liquidized Bread mache ich nicht mehr superfein. Irgendwas kommt immer dazu - meistens Micropellets.
Wenn das Brot ganz frisch ist wird der Rand mit geschreddert, wann es ein paar Tage lag wird die „Rinde” vorm Häckseln entfernt.

Hab wieder ein einfaches Heli-Rig geknüppert, anfangs mit nem 8er Fine Feeder am kurzen Vorfach, später mit nem 12er B560 an einem minimal längeren Vorfach. Tüdel hab ich bisher selten gehabt.

Nach einem zähen Start gab es Plötz von fingerlang+x (ja, der hatte den 8er Gamakatsu korrekt im Mäulchen) bis sehr gut über 20cm.
Dann zog ein besserer Fisch die weiche Rute deutlich krumm - ein schöner Brassen von gut 50cm hatte sich den 12mm-Breadpunch reingezogen.
Bald darauf ein minimal kleinerer Brachsen, beide Fische waren gut in Form. 





Nummer zwei war leicht „verwachsen” und legte sich gut ins Zeug.

Tja, dann machten Wassersportler Rambazamba beim Training am Swim und ich habe nach Umbau auf einen noch kleineren Drahtkorb kurz im seichteren Wasser geangelt - da gab es noch 2 Plötz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schner Bericht Georg.
Petri Heil!



geomas schrieb:


> Der Griff - naja, ich sag dazu besser nüscht ;-//




Naja so schlimm ist das genoppte Ding doch gar nicht.
Immerhin müssen die Verschnitte von Kofferraum-Antirutschmatten ja auch zu irgendwas verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Andal

So lange ein Griff griffig ist, alles halb so wild.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Der Griff - naja, ich sag dazu besser nüscht ;-//


_Pirelli P Zero Nero GT_: ?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu deinen Krümel-Liebhabern, Georg!

Und Wuemme: Ein schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos!  Hast du eine grobe Ahnung, wie tief die Leine in deinem Abschnitt ist?


----------



## skyduck

@Wuemmehunter Riesen-Petri zu der tollen Barbe. Samstag komme ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder los, da werde ich mal den von @Andal geposteten Wurstfilm ausprobieren, mal gucken vielleicht klappt es ja auch in der Ruhr mal, drinne sollen viele sein, allein gesehen habe ich noch keine.

@geomas , ich werde ja schon ganz grün wieviel Zeit du am Wasser verbringen kannst, auch hier ein herzliches Petri zu den schönen Alanden und Brassen. Leider ist für mich jetzt die Zeit vorbei wo man nach Feierabend noch mal eben los konnte, sehr schade aber eure Berichte motivieren einen die ganze Woche immer, so dass man das Wochenende kaum abwarten kann.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nix einfacher als das!
> Fast jeder hat mal so angefangen(früher).


Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## geomas

@Slappy  - Stippen fetzt, besonders wenn man es nicht so wissenschaftlich angeht wie die „Hochleistungsangler”. 
Man kann mit winzigsten Spaltbleien den Fall des Köders im Wasser feintarieren und auch sonst ne Menge Energie in raffinierte Verfeinerungen stecken oder man geht einfach mit ner venünftigen Montage ans Wasser, lotet aus und hat ne Menge Spaß. Den wünsch ich Dir.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Slappy  - Stippen fetzt, besonders wenn man es nicht so wissenschaftlich angeht wie die „Hochleistungsangler”.
> Man kann mit winzigsten Spaltbleien den Fall des Köders im Wasser feintarieren und auch sonst ne Menge Energie in raffinierte Verfeinerungen stecken oder man geht einfach mit ner venünftigen Montage ans Wasser, lotet aus und hat ne Menge Spaß. Den wünsch ich Dir.


...oder wenn man am kleinen Weiher einfach nur ein Würmchen aus dem Kompost badet und seinen verflossenen Gedanken nachhängt. Ab und zu mal ein Bärschlein fängt... wie damals, als Bube am Steg, mit der kleinen roten Korkpose.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Krümel-Liebhabern, Georg!
> 
> Und Wuemme: Ein schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos!  Hast du eine grobe Ahnung, wie tief die Leine in deinem Abschnitt ist?


Moin Jungs! Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Petris! Und danke auch an Georg für seinen Bericht vom Wasser. Petri zu den Breadpunch-Brassen.
@Tobias85: In den Bereichen oberhalb und unterhalb der Rausche ist das Wasser zwischen 20 und 50 cm tief, wobei es mit Sicherheit im Uferbereich etwas tiefere Kolke und im Fluss auch die eine oder andere Rinne geben dürfte. Beim nächste Mal werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ne Wathose einpacken und mal die UW-Cam laufen laßen.


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Bevor ich es vergesse, herzliche Glückwünsche zu Deiner ersten Barbe. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann hast Du jetzt Blut geleckt und es soll nicht deine letzte bleiben.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Guten Morgen Heinz. Danke für die Glückwünsche. Es war die erste Barbe in diesem Jahr und die fünfte in meinem Leben. Barben sind einfach sensationelle Kämpfer, deshalb werde Ich für das kommende Jahr wieder eine Jahreskarte für die Leine lösen.


----------



## Tricast

Der Wetterbericht sieht gut aus und Frau Hübner will mir am Nachmittag noch mal zeigen wie das mit dem Angeln geht und wie man Fische fängt. Muß Futter vorbereiten und das Gerödel bereitstellen so dass es am späten Mittag zum Tietjenteich gehen kann. Bin schon ganz gespannt ob heute wenigstens die Wollhandkrabben gefallen an meinem Hakenköder finden werden. Das letzte mal war es ja ein Desaster, nicht mal diese invasive Art wollte sich am Köder vergehen. Ihr könntet mir helfen und die Daumen drücken.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## TobBok

So, meine neue designierte Bach und Graben-Feederrute ist heute angekommen....
Eine Shimano Forcemaster AX Commercial Feeder in 10 ft.
Sehr dezentes, gar nicht auffälliges Design....so wie ich es mag. Hatte ja schon von der Forcemaster AX Commercial Serie zwei 11ft Float-Ruten, die mich bereits restlos von der Aktion überzeugt haben....jetzt werde ich die Feeder-Variante aus der Serie testen.
Je nachdem wie ich von der Arbeit komme oder Morgen aus dem Bett komme gehts dann schon los....


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: In den Bereichen oberhalb und unterhalb der Rausche ist das Wasser zwischen 20 und 50 cm tief



Oh, das ist deutlich flacher, als ich erwartet habe. Bin gespannt auf deine Unterwasseraufnahmen, wenn du dazu kommst.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, das ist deutlich flacher, als ich erwartet habe. Bin gespannt auf deine Unterwasseraufnahmen, wenn du dazu kommst.


Deshalb habe ich mich an die Stelle, die ich bereits im Frühjahr „besichtigt“ habe, bisher nicht herangetraut. Aber gestern war ich ohne Hund los, dadurch war von Beginn an Ruhe am Angelplatz. Die Köder hatten nach dem Auswurf ebenfalls mindestens eine halbe Stunde Ruhe. Nächsten Freitag will ich wieder hin, dann stelle ich die Kamera auf.


----------



## geomas

So, der erste Fisch des Tages ist ein Brachsen von etwa 50cm. Wieder auf 12mm-Breadpunch.


----------



## TobBok

Ich will mal schauen, ob ich den Brassen-Fluch, der mich seit April diesen Jahres verfolgt zu brechen.
Beim Feedern fangen Nino und ich ja alles mögliche.....außer Brasssen.
Als ob sich die Tiere entschieden hätten eine Verschwörung gegen uns unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche loszutreten...

Keine Klodeckel....dabei brauch ich ne neue Badeinrichtung....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @geomas. Du bist nicht nur der Ükel-Kurator, sonder so langsam auch der Groß-„Brassland- Jäger!


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur neuen Feeder-Rute, @TobBok - hoffentlich kannst Du sie bald auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Die Daumen sind gedrückt für das Team Hoope - holt ordentlich was raus aus dem Tietjenteich, damit die Fische gut in Form bleiben und nicht nur Euer Futter naschen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Team Hoope vor, und dem Heinz wünsche ich (mindestens/wenigstens) die größeren Fische!


----------



## geomas

Meine Augen sind nach gut 2 Stunden auf die Spitze starren müde - ich saß schön in der Sonne, ab und an biß auch mal was. 
Wie man sieht schuf der Wind eine kleine Welle, die ist ja angeblich der Brachsenangelei durchaus förderlich. 
Der Pegel war minimal über normal, etwas mehr Wasser im Fluß hätte mir gefallen.
Der Brassen von etwa 50cm machte den Anfang, ihm folgten einige Plötz von nicht erwähnenswerter Kürze und ein Ukelei.
Wieder alle Fische auf 12mm-Sandwichtoast-Stanz-Scheibchen.

Habe gestern noch einen Tipp bekommen für eine möglicherweise interessante Friedfisch-Angelstelle, je nach Lust und Laune sehe ich mir die heute Nachmittag mal an.
Mehrfach wurde mir zuletzt von richtig großen Brassen als Beifang beim Heringsangeln mit Paternoster berichtet. 
Interessant - vielleicht kann ich da im Frühjahr mal gezielt auf die Bramas gehen.


----------



## skyduck

So das Wochenende wird dann wohl doch stressig... Gls war diesmal zuverlässig und superschnell. Gestern verschickt und heute da . Auf den Fotos sahen die Ruten wesentlich gröber aus als live. So was filigranes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr in der Hand gehabt.
Bei der Silstar ist das Thema Spitze recht pragmatisch gelöst, je kürzer je härter. Ist aber bei genauer Betrachtung wirklich so gewollt und nicht abgebrochen... . Zustand ist sehr gut, nur der Griff ist in der Vergangenheit wohl misshandelt worden. Die hellen Flecken scheinen fast mechanischer Natur und scheinen teilweise von Aufklebern oder Klebeband zu stammen. Spricht etwas dagegen das fein abzuschleifen und mit Balistol zu versiegeln? Bzw. wer hat da einen guten Vorschlag zu?














Die Tricast Wand ist ein absoluter Spitzenstock, auch hier ist der Zustand sehr gut. Nur die Spitzen geben etwas Rätsel auf. Zwei haben eine Feder verbaut, was sich beim Probewedeln schlimmer anfühlt als jede Swingtip, ein Spitzenring fehlt was sich aber leicht lösen lässt. Alle spitzen sind wohl selber (und schlecht) angemalt worden. Bei der weißen bin ich mir unsicher ob die nicht komplett selber in eine Hülse reingebastelt wurde. Das wäre dann aber auch noch eine Alternative, ich habe ein paar sehr feine dünne spitzen da womit das klappen könnte. Auf jeden Fall sind diese Spitzen wohl nicht identisch mit den neueren Modellen, die Hoffnung, das diese dennoch passen bleibt natürlich. Was mir auffällt das bei der Tricast auf Angabe des Wurfgewichtes verzichtet worden ist.
	

		
			
		

		
	














auf jeden Fall kommt jetzt heute Abend zusätzlich zu den Vorbereitungen noch das Vermählen mit einer Rolle und Schnur aufspulen hinzu, da zumindest eine morgen mit ans Wasser soll..
Puh immer dieser Stress


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Spricht etwas dagegen das fein abzuschleifen und mit Balistol zu versiegeln? Bzw. wer hat da einen guten Vorschlag zu?


Nö, vor allem wenn du den Ballistol Geruch magst ... 

Ansonsten gibt es reichlich, ich habe verschiedenes probiert, hauptsache offenporig und atmend.
Vorher sollte man je nach Griffzustand über eine intensive Grundreinigung nachdenken.
Wenn man denn eh stärker restaurieren muss bei Kratern, auch mit straffer Bürste die Lücken ausbürsten und die meist sehr schlechten Spachtel rausmachen. Hinterher kann man mit Korkstaub und Leim das viel besser machen, und dann lohnt sich das abschleifen und glätten erst richtig.
Nur Leinöl sollte man sehr dünn verwenden, stark wegpolieren (auf die Lappen-Selbstentzündung achten) und wirklich in der starken Sonne rösten, sonst bleibt das immer irgendwie klebrig  hastig mal eben reicht nicht.
Ich finde Skydd-Öl sehr hautfreundlich, das kommt überall direkt zum Einsatz, besonders auch für Möbel und Laufflächen echt bewährt.

Sind diese goldglänzenden Schieberinge auf der Silstar orginal gewesen?
Ich müsste sowas unabwendbar tauschen.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur neuen Feeder-Rute, @TobBok - hoffentlich kannst Du sie bald auf Herz und Nieren testen.


Wird nicht nur auf Herz und Nieren getestet, sondern auf Teufel komm raus....
Ich hab die beiliegende 2oz Spitze erstmal gepackt....3oz brauch ich wohl in dem Rinnsaal nicht.
Frage ist momentan nur, welche Abstufung ich wähle für den Praxistest!
1) Entspannte Teststrecke in der Kurve am Mühlengraben, wo ein paar Döbel und Rotaugen rumhängen, mit kaum Strömung.
2) Im Stillwasser am Forellenbach, wo aber durchaus mit größeren Schleien zu rechnen ist.
3) Im Mühlengraben mitten in der Strömung, genauso wie an der ersten Stelle hier nur Rotaugen und Döbel....
4) Mitten in der Aller am Wehr in Hoffnung auf große Granaten... :O


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> So das Wochenende wird dann wohl doch stressig... Gls war diesmal zuverlässig und superschnell. Gestern verschickt und heute da . Auf den Fotos sahen die Ruten wesentlich gröber aus als live. So was filigranes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr in der Hand gehabt.
> Bei der Silstar ist das Thema Spitze recht pragmatisch gelöst, je kürzer je härter. Ist aber bei genauer Betrachtung wirklich so gewollt und nicht abgebrochen... . Zustand ist sehr gut, nur der Griff ist in der Vergangenheit wohl misshandelt worden. Die hellen Flecken scheinen fast mechanischer Natur und scheinen teilweise von Aufklebern oder Klebeband zu stammen. Spricht etwas dagegen das fein abzuschleifen und mit Balistol zu versiegeln? Bzw. wer hat da einen guten Vorschlag zu?
> Anhang anzeigen 357628
> Anhang anzeigen 357629
> Anhang anzeigen 357630
> Anhang anzeigen 357631
> 
> 
> Die Tricast Wand ist ein absoluter Spitzenstock, auch hier ist der Zustand sehr gut. Nur die Spitzen geben etwas Rätsel auf. Zwei haben eine Feder verbaut, was sich beim Probewedeln schlimmer anfühlt als jede Swingtip, ein Spitzenring fehlt was sich aber leicht lösen lässt. Alle spitzen sind wohl selber (und schlecht) angemalt worden. Bei der weißen bin ich mir unsicher ob die nicht komplett selber in eine Hülse reingebastelt wurde. Das wäre dann aber auch noch eine Alternative, ich habe ein paar sehr feine dünne spitzen da womit das klappen könnte. Auf jeden Fall sind diese Spitzen wohl nicht identisch mit den neueren Modellen, die Hoffnung, das diese dennoch passen bleibt natürlich. Was mir auffällt das bei der Tricast auf Angabe des Wurfgewichtes verzichtet worden ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357632
> Anhang anzeigen 357633
> Anhang anzeigen 357635
> Anhang anzeigen 357634
> 
> auf jeden Fall kommt jetzt heute Abend zusätzlich zu den Vorbereitungen noch das Vermählen mit einer Rolle und Schnur aufspulen hinzu, da zumindest eine morgen mit ans Wasser soll..
> Puh immer dieser Stress


Wenn du den Kork gereinigt hast (Spülschwamm und Neutralseife) und er wirklich trocken ist, dann setz dir einen 1:1 Mischung aus Bienenwachs (aus dem Möbelbreich) und reinem Leinöl her. Beides leicht erwärmen und mischen. Mit einem Pinsel, oder weichem Tuch auftragen und gut ablüften lassen und sanft abwischen. Mehrere Tage bei Licht, am besten Sonne, trocknen lassen.

Das frischt den Kork auf, feuert ihn etwas an und hält ihn, trotz Polimerisation des Leinöls, offenporig und lebendig. Es wird nichts klebrig und etwas mürbe Stellen im Kork gefestigt.

NIMM AUF GAR KEINEN FALL LEINÖLFIRNIS, ODER ÖLE DIE VERHARZEN! Dann wäre der Kork ruiniert!


----------



## Bleizange

geomas schrieb:


> @Slappy  - Stippen fetzt, besonders wenn man es nicht so wissenschaftlich angeht wie die „Hochleistungsangler”.
> Man kann mit winzigsten Spaltbleien den Fall des Köders im Wasser feintarieren und auch sonst ne Menge Energie in raffinierte Verfeinerungen stecken oder man geht einfach mit ner venünftigen Montage ans Wasser, lotet aus und hat ne Menge Spaß. Den wünsch ich Dir.


 Und wer  doch Posenangeln studieren  möchte, dem empfehle ich die Lektüre "Fische fangen - Mit der Pose" von V. Kluwe-Yorck.


----------



## Andal

Die Spitzen der Tricast, ohne Frage technisch einwandfrei konstruiert und funktional top, sehen wirklich sehr strange aus.


----------



## Bleizange

TobBok schrieb:


> So, meine neue designierte Bach und Graben-Feederrute ist heute angekommen....
> Eine Shimano Forcemaster AX Commercial Feeder in 10 ft.
> Sehr dezentes, gar nicht auffälliges Design....so wie ich es mag. Hatte ja schon von der Forcemaster AX Commercial Serie zwei 11ft Float-Ruten, die mich bereits restlos von der Aktion überzeugt haben....jetzt werde ich die Feeder-Variante aus der Serie testen.
> Je nachdem wie ich von der Arbeit komme oder Morgen aus dem Bett komme gehts dann schon los....



Zufällig habe ich die letzten Tage alte Shimanskikataloge gewälzt und bin auf die Serie aufmerksam geworden. Laut Katalog von 2016 müsste die Aktion parabolisch sein.
Ich bin schon auf dein Feedback gespannt.

Ich wollte schon eine Float bestellen, aber leider ist sie nicht 3-teilig.


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nö, vor allem wenn du den Ballistol Geruch magst ...
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es reichlich, ich habe verschiedenes probiert, hauptsache offenporig und atmend.
> Vorher sollte man je nach Griffzustand über eine intensive Grundreinigung nachdenken.
> Wenn man denn eh stärker restaurieren muss bei Kratern, auch mit straffer Bürste die Lücken ausbürsten und die meist sehr schlechten Spachtel rausmachen. Hinterher kann man mit Korkstaub und Leim das viel besser machen, und dann lohnt sich das abschleifen und glätten erst richtig.
> Nur Leinöl sollte man sehr dünn verwenden, stark wegpolieren (auf die Lappen-Selbstentzündung achten) und wirklich in der starken Sonne rösten, sonst bleibt das immer irgendwie klebrig  hastig mal eben reicht nicht.
> Ich finde Skydd-Öl sehr hautfreundlich, das kommt überall direkt zum Einsatz, besonders auch für Möbel und Laufflächen echt bewährt.
> 
> Sind diese goldglänzenden Schieberinge auf der Silstar orginal gewesen?
> Ich müsste sowas unabwendbar tauschen.



@Nordlichtangler Ne die sind original, die Abschlusskappe ist auch so. Sind aber silbern. Habe den Griff jetzt einfach mal ganz leicht geschliffen, war wirklich sehr oberflächlich. Sieht für mich schon sehr gut aus so, jetzt noch was versiegeln (so viele Tips, da ich faul bin wird es wohl beim Ballistol bleiben   )


----------



## TobBok

barbless angler schrieb:


> Zufällig habe ich die letzten Tage alte Shimanskikataloge gewälzt und bin auf die Serie aufmerksam geworden. Laut Katalog von 2016 müsste die Aktion parabolisch sein.
> Ich bin schon auf dein Feedback gespannt.
> 
> Ich wollte schon eine Float bestellen, aber leider ist sie nicht 3-teilig.


Ich fahr nur nen Beetle. Frag mal meine Arbeitskollegen, was die denken, wenn ich hier jeden Tag mit 5 oder 6 verschiedenen Feeder, Spinn und Posenruten aufm Beifahrersitz auf den Hof donnere, weil sie nicht in meinen Kofferraum passen 
Hab gelernt mich damit zu arrangieren. Wer kreativ ist, kriegt viel auf kleinem Raum unter....

Die Float hat eine enorm parabolische Aktion. Power bis ins Handteil....da macht der Drill eines Astes ungemein Spaß


----------



## rustaweli

Meine werten und geschätzten Ükelfreunde, gebe mal wieder ein kurzes Zeichen von mir. Die Normalität hat mich zurück und die Lust auf Zeiten am Wasser kommt langsam aber sicher. Gestern ging es spontan für eine kurze Zeit, trotz Regen und Kälte, raus.
Nach so langer Zeit natürlich mit mit der Picker.




So schön war es sich wieder der Zerstreuung hinzugeben. Es gab wenig Grundeln, 2 Ükel und ein paar handlange Rotaugen. Dann wurde es aber doch zu ungemütlich und ich packte.
Jetzt bin ich kurz angebunden, da ich gleich wieder ans Wasser stürme. Nur kurz und ganz einfach, Purist, Pin und nen Wurm dran. Mit Knicklichtpose zwecks Dämmerung. Was immer da kommen mag, egal, Hauptsache angeln!
Grüße Euch herzlich!
@geomas Lieber Geo, schreibe Dir am WE!
Allen am Wasser - herzlichstes Petri!


----------



## TobBok

skyduck schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt das bei der Tricast auf Angabe des Wurfgewichtes verzichtet worden ist.


In dem Fall....viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Hochseerute, lieber Skyduck!


----------



## Andal

Bei einem Picker sind eben bei 15 gr. die Grenzen erreicht. Dann fangen Bomb und Light Feeder an. Wozu da eine extra Angabe?


----------



## skyduck

ja macht eigentlich Sinn... Wenn mir jetzt noch einer den Unterschied zwischen Picker und Wand erklärt (sofern es einen gibt) würde er mich nochmal deutlich schlauer machen!!!

Edit: @TobBok hats ja schon erklärt, scheint dann ne Hochseerute zu sein - klassischer Fehlkauf.


----------



## hester

Wand könnte man vielleicht als Karpfenpicker beschreiben, wobei die Bezeichnungen oft nicht zielführend sein können.


----------



## Andal

Die Bezeichnungen verwässern auch immer mehr. Und nicht nur die Bezeichnungen, sondern vor allem auch die Anwendungen. Was früher ausschließlich sehr fein mit Bleien und Fütterungen aus der Hand gefischt wurde, oder nur an übersichtlichen Commercials, geht den meisten Anglern heute als "leichte Feederrute" über den Tisch und die Gewässerkante.

Diese Ruten müssen deswegen nicht schlecht sein, aber ein Blind Date mit ihnen würde ich mir schwer verkneifen!


----------



## geomas

„Wand” war der Name einer seeehr feinen Picker von Shakespeare. Die wurde zum Kanalangeln mit dünnsten Schnüren gebaut und benutzt.

Heute wird dieser Name wie so viele andere („Winklepicker”) mißbräuchlich benutzt. Es gibt heute tatsächlich kurze „Leichte-Karpfen-Feederruten”, die als Wand bezeichnet werden.

@skyduck - Deine Wand kann ich nicht einschätzen, freue mich auf Deine Berichte. Die Feder-Spitzen sind ja wirklich seltsam, ich glaube, es gibt diese auch noch neu. Und es gibt von Tri-Cast ebenfalls neu auch noch Überschub-Spitzen mit Gewindeendring zur Aufnahme von Swingtips.


----------



## geomas

Heute Nachmittag lief es sehr zäh. Zwei Plötz gab es und dann seltsame Bisse. Ganz kurze Zupfer, mehr ein Vibrieren der sehr sensiblen Spitze.
Manchmal gab es einen leichten, gleichmäßigen Zug an der Rute, aber alle Anschläge gingen ins Nirvana.

Bis dann etwas hing:






Ja zeigt der Lümmel mir noch winkend das Victory-Zeichen???
Sauzucht, verdammte!





Der dachte gar nicht daran, meinen Mais loszulassen.
Erst als ich den Krebs griff, ließ er los.

An dieser Stelle hatte ich vor Jahren mal ne Krabbe - einen Krebs noch nie.
Und schon gar nicht auf Mais. Er hatte angefangen, das Maiskorn (ein relativ großes) auszuhöhlen.

Naja, dem Krebs gehts gut, mir auch, sind wir beide um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - Petri heil und danke für das „Lebenszeichen”.
Die Angelei taugt ja hervorragend zum Kopf-Freimachen und ganztiefdurchatmen.
Deshalb bin ich ja so oft am Wasser.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> „Wand” war der Name einer seeehr feinen Picker von Shakespeare. Die wurde zum Kanalangeln mit dünnsten Schnüren gebaut und benutzt.
> 
> Heute wird dieser Name wie so viele andere („Winklepicker”) mißbräuchlich benutzt. Es gibt heute tatsächlich kurze „Leichte-Karpfen-Feederruten”, die als Wand bezeichnet werden.
> 
> @skyduck - Deine Wand kann ich nicht einschätzen, freue mich auf Deine Berichte. Die Feder-Spitzen sind ja wirklich seltsam, ich glaube, es gibt diese auch noch neu. Und es gibt von Tri-Cast ebenfalls neu auch noch Überschub-Spitzen mit Gewindeendring zur Aufnahme von Swingtips.


@geomas 
Na gut von der Feinheit her und dem Alter wird das wohl das wohl eher eine sehr feine Rute sein. Ich habe ja auch die aktuelle Browning CK Wand, das ist in der Tat ein sehr dünnes Stöckchen mit erstaunlichen Rückgrat und Dynamik. Damit habe ich in Brake den Schuppi gefangen und das war trotz der dünnen Schnur recht problemlos. Ob ich ihn mit der Tricast Wand hätte so dirigieren können wage ich erstmal zu bezweifeln. 

Für morgen ist alles gepackt, Futter zieht gerade und wird gleich noch in Klößen abgedreht. Die Silstar ist auf jeden Fall gesetzt, bei der Tricast habe ich die eine steife Spitze weiß lackiert. Wenn die morgen soweit getrocknet sein sollte kommt sie auch mit. Zumindest mal ein paar Würfe machen mit den beiden... Minisalami ist gepackt für das Barben-Experiment, dazu noch eine Frage: Ich muss relativ weit raus und habe mich deswegen für eine 13" Heavyfeeder entschieden. Ist es jetzt sinnvoller mit Festblei oder lieber mit Durchlaufmontage zu fischen? So oder so wird die Rute etwas zur Seite auf dem Pieper liegen, da ich nicht so recht an einen Erfolg glaube und aktiv mit den Picker wohl genug zu tun haben werde.


----------



## Tricast

Higgelti Piggelti Pop! (eines meiner Lieblingsbücher) oder es muß im Leben mehr als Angeln geben, jedenfalls so ähnlich. War vorhin am Wasser ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich nicht auch zu den Angelgeräte-Sammlern und Rollen-Verbastlern wechseln sollte. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Seltsam heute, irgendwie. Im starken, aber doch sehr feinen Nieselregen los. Am Wasser angekommen, dauerte es nicht lang und der Regen hörte auf. Folglich änderte mein Hausfluss seine mürrische Laune und würde handzahm. Innerhalb von Minuten schwanden Strömung sowie windbedingter Wellengang und mein lieber Fluss wirkte irgendwie nachdenklich mit nostalgischer Note. Auch gab es keinen einzigen Biss, nix. Ich suchte sämtliche Schichten ab, wechselte zwischen mir vielversprechenden Stellen, einfach nichts. Nicht einmal Grundelbisse. So ist er eben, mein wilder Gesell'. Trotzdem war es einfach wunderschön. Es gibt solche Tage, wo einfach alles paßt, auch ohne Biss und Fang. Wie Geo schon sagt, einfach Fünfe Grade sein lassen und durchatmen! 
Jetzt daheim, die Lieben sind noch wach und zum Ausklang ein Bier geöffnet. Darf auch mal sein. Das schönste nun am Abschluß - eine leckere Dosensuppe. Mag das heutige Menü nicht und gönne mir an solch Tagen freudig die Dosen. Ja, es gibt solch Momente, da ziehe ich die Dose einfach genüsslich jeder Sterneküche vor. Ob Erbsensuppe, Texastopf oder neuerdings Chili Con Carne.
Genug geschrieben , wünsche Euch allen was!


----------



## Minimax

Ich werf mal einen kurzen Höflichkeitspost in den Ring, und gratuliere @geomas zu den zu Recht aufseheneregenden Brassen und Alandfängen der letzten Tage, und bedanke mich für die tollen Bilder. Ich freue mich sehr, das unser Kaukasus-Spezialist @rustaweli wieder mit am Start ist- Schön von dir zu hören!
Ihr leiben Ükels- Ich freue mich, wenn am Wochenende der Flying Circus aufsteigt, und die Livschalte wieder Füsch-Füsch-da-issa-da-issa, aus  XXükellandXX
verkündet.

Die wirklich interessanten und vielfältigen Beiträge zu _leichten Grundruten verschiedener Epochen_ (Um das jetzt mal etwas geerdet einzuordnen) sind für mich ein wunderlicher und faszinierender Schaukasten, ein Feinschmeckerbuffet. Am Ende wird der Ükel noch eine Tauschbörse, oder ein Marktplatz? Mir gefallen jedenfalls
ausführliche Rutenvorstellungen,- und ich weiss auch, das leichte Youngtimer-Grundruten en vogue sind. @skyduck selten sah ich eine solch verdächtige Rute: Man sollte das Photo anpinnen!
hg
Minimax


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Die wirklich interessanten und vielfältigen Beiträge zu _leichten Grundruten verschiedener Epochen_ (Um das jetzt mal etwas geerdet einzuordnen) sind für mich ein wunderlicher und faszinierender Schaukasten, ein Feinschmeckerbuffet. Am Ende wird der Ükel noch eine Tauschbörse, oder ein Marktplatz? Mir gefallen jedenfalls
> ausführliche Rutenvorstellungen,- und ich weiss auch, das leichte Youngtimer-Grundruten en vogue sind. @skyduck selten sah ich eine solch verdächtige Rute: Man sollte das Photo anpinnen!
> hg
> Minimax


en vouge ist glaube ich die falsche Erklärung dafür. Für mich bedeuten sie einfach im Geist ein paar Jahrzehnte zurückzugehen in meine Anfangszeiten. mich wieder an kleinen Dingen zu erfreuen, mehr weg von diesen ständigen höher, größer, weiter oder  bei uns Anglern dicker, schwerer, länger. Dieses Gerät einzusetzen gibt mir einfach ein gewisses Feeling, welches man in der heutigen Zeit oftmals vermisst. Ist halt eher so ein Kopfding aber ich glaube einige werden mich verstehen. Außerdem verbinde ich diese Ruten mit dieser Art von Angelei welche ich seit gut 30 Jahren so nicht mehr ausgeübt habe und es macht mir höllischen Spaß all die schönen Spielzeuge auszuprobieren die ich mir in jungen Jahren nicht leisten konnte. Hört sich das jetzt sehr spleenig an oder versteht mich jemand ?


----------



## Captain_H00k

Leute ich hab momentan einfach zu wenig Zeit den Ükel zu durchforsten...liege bestimmt um die 30+ Seiten zurück 
Morgen gehts mit dem @rhinefisher ans Wasser,mal schauen was uns erwartet.
Allen Fängern der letzten Zeit ein dickes Petri !!!
Und euch allen auch ein geniales Wochenende, mit hoffentlich noch mehr Fisch


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> en vouge ist glaube ich die falsche Erklärung dafür. Für mich bedeuten sie einfach im Geist ein paar Jahrzehnte zurückzugehen in meine Anfangszeiten. mich


En vouge ist also genau richtig, in in diesem Rahmen. ß


----------



## Andal

Das ewige Lied, dessen vollständigen Text wir uns nie merken werden. 

Feinste Sachen sollen möglichst präzise hinausfliegen. Dünnste Schnüre eine maximale Bissanzeige gestatten. Ein Hauch von Haken perfekt und arglos genommen werden. Und nebenbei jeder noch so große Fisch selbst bei widrigsten Bedingungen sicher über dem Kescher landen. So ganz nebenbei soll sich das Zeug pausenlos selber übertreffen und uns auch noch gefallen...!

Und so kaufen wir und kaufen und kaufen. Immer in der Hoffnung, uns dem definitiven Angelzeug endlich halbwegs anzunähern. Der Angler auf der ständigen Jagd. Nach bestimmten Fischen, dem möglichst perfekten Angelzeug, Zeit zum Fischen sowieso und überhaupt und außerdem. Den Jägern dürfte es da um kein Haar anders gehen, vielleicht im Detail anders. Aber wir werden die immer Getriebenen bleiben - und ich finde das gar nicht schlecht, denn es würzt das Leben ungemein!


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> verbinde ich diese Ruten mit dieser Art von Angelei welche ich seit gut 30 Jahren so nicht mehr ausgeübt habe und es macht mir höllischen Spaß all die schönen Spielzeuge auszuprobieren die ich mir in jungen Jahren nicht leisten konnte.



Ja, das ist wirklich diskutandenübergreifend spürbar. Wie gesagt, ich finde das alles sehr interessant, und viele Ükels besprechen offenbar gerne leichte Grundruten redundanter Funktion, bis zu dem Punkt, an dem sie sich nicht mehr entscheiden können, mit welchem  der offenbar 2332423563478 marginal unterschiedlichen Modellen sie nun fangen wollen bzw. die marseillaise singen möchten.
Horses for Courses, schätze ich.
Die Rute mit den dicken Überschubspitzen finde ich_ speziell_* -bei den Stahlfederswingtips frage ich mich, ob das nicht zu problemen mit der Schnur führt: Wie sieht die Praxis mit solchen Schnurfallen bei Kälte, Regen, Dunkelheit aus?
hg
Minimax

*"speziell" in kursiv ist für meine Verhältnisse ne ziemlich deutliche Meinung, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## geomas

Die Feder-Spitzen der Tri-Cast finde ich als Kuriosum spannend, nutzen würde ich die vermutlich nicht.
Die Aktion der Trophy Wand  könnte Suchtpotenzial haben, bin sehr gespannt auf Dirks Berichte.

In ner halben Stunde werde ich wohl auch wieder ans Wasser stiefeln, falls ich mich für eine Gerte aus dem Rutenwald entscheiden kann...


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann werde ich heute mal die Lanze für die Grobmotoriker brechen, ich habe mir eine neue Bolo angeschafft. Sie ist nicht in Sensas grün, sondern einfach schwarz gehalten mit etwas blauer Beschriftung und wird als Carp-Bolo angepriesen. Von der Spitze her ist sie sogar feiner als die Trabucco, insgesamt aber etwas schwerer gebaut und auch härter. Wurfgewicht bis 30 gr. Bei 7 mtr Länge ist sie 485 gr. schwer mit 10 Ringen und nur 1,37 mtr. Transportlänge. Ich habe mir dazu Rive-Match-Schnur  in 0,238 mm ( oder ähnlich ) geholt, mal sehen auf welche Rolle ich die Aufspulen werde.  Und hoffe, das sie bald ans Wasser kommt. Damit sollte ich dann für die nicht vorhandenen Barben und Döbel bestens gerüstet sein, mein Ziel wird dann doch wohl in Richtung Brasse oder Tinca liegen, evtl. auch was Karpfiges.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht in Sensas grün, sondern einfach schwarz gehalten mit etwas blauer Beschriftung und wird als Carp-Bolo angepriesen.




Was für eine isses denn?


----------



## Hecht100+

Oh, Sensas drava


----------



## Hecht100+

War zu schnell


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht doch gut aus.
Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Das ewige Lied, dessen vollständigen Text wir uns nie merken werden.
> 
> Feinste Sachen sollen möglichst präzise hinausfliegen. Dünnste Schnüre eine maximale Bissanzeige gestatten. Ein Hauch von Haken perfekt und arglos genommen werden. Und nebenbei jeder noch so große Fisch selbst bei widrigsten Bedingungen sicher über dem Kescher landen. So ganz nebenbei soll sich das Zeug pausenlos selber übertreffen und uns auch noch gefallen...!
> 
> Und so kaufen wir und kaufen und kaufen. Immer in der Hoffnung, uns dem definitiven Angelzeug endlich halbwegs anzunähern. Der Angler auf der ständigen Jagd. Nach bestimmten Fischen, dem möglichst perfekten Angelzeug


Schön geschrieben und du hast den Finger drauf gezeigt: Es gibt einige Anforderungen ans Angelgerät, die widersprüchlich oder sogar voll gegensätzlich sind, also prinzipiell unvereinbar.
Leicht und Stark, leicht und stabil, geschmeidig in der Reaktion am Fisch, aber hart im Anschlag, usw. usw.
Es kann nur Kompromisse geben ...  oder man kann auch sagen: Rutenbaukunst.

Daraus folgt unabwendbar eine Schlussfolgerung: Technisch gesehen kann es die ultimative Angelrute gar nicht geben ... die Suche wird also immer vergebens enden  , wenn man die eine ultimative haben will.

Ich habe in der Tat einige neuere Ruten, die von ihrer Carbontechnik deutlich ein "too-much!" enthalten, der vermeintliche Vorteil der neuen Fasertechnik und die eben sehr werbewirksame Geschichte, entpuppt sich in der Tat am Wasser als Nachteil, sei es das übliche Fehlern am Fisch, was Drillverluste heißt, oder auch die Beanspruchung des Anglers beim intensiven Werfen. Genauso ist ein Hauch-von-nichts öfter mal  sehr begrenzt, was als immerwährende Anforderung das gut sitzende Verankern wenigstens einer Hakenspitze im Fischmaul betrifft.
Und wenn die superleichten Dinger eine kräftige Überbeanspruchung nicht aushalten und CF-Salat erzeugen, ist das auch sehr blöde und versaut manchen Angeltag.



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wir werden die immer Getriebenen bleiben - und ich finde das gar nicht schlecht, denn es würzt das Leben ungemein!


Das ist in der Tat eine Frage der Lebensphilosophie, vor allem ob man nach dem EINEN sucht.
Die Unterschiede verschiedener Ruten sind und bleiben immer interessant, das würzt wirklich.

Wenn man einige für sich gefunden hat und reichlich ausprobiert hat, hat man auch irgendwann die genaue Einschätzung, was damit geht.
Und wenn man nicht zu puristisch vorgeht und minimalisieren will, man einige Typen zu einem bestimmten Angeleinsatz verfügbar hat, geht es auch nett und erfreulich. Der Daumen zeigt da auf die geniale 4! Können auch paar mehr sein, aber besser nicht wegen der Entscheidungsfrage .

Mit einer derartigen eben leicht differierenden Auswahl fällt es erstaunlich leicht, die für die eigene Tagesform und die Tagesform von Wetter, Wasser und Fisch die wirklich momentan bestens funktionierende und perfekteste aller Ruten aus der eigenen Rutenreihe auszuwählen und in den Einsatz zu bringen, der eigene Erfahrungs+Gefühlsfaktor macht das erst möglich.

Und damit gibt es ein Ende der Rutenjagd, aber kein einzelnes


----------



## Tobias85

@skyduck: Das ging ja wirklich schnell, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den neuen Pickern. Bin sehr gespannt, wie dir die Silstar gefällt. 

@rustaweli: Schön von dir zu hören, und natürlich Petri zu deinen wilden Flüsslingen.

@geomas: Ich glaube ja fast, der kleine Panzerträger hat absichtlich an deinem Maiskorn gezupft, nur um dich anschließend mit der Mittelschere zu verhöhnen. Droh ihm das nächste mal mit dem Kochtopf, dann lässt er deine Köder in Zukunft liegen.  Und natürlich Petri zum Brassen!


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann werde ich heute mal die Lanze für die Grobmotoriker brechen,



*ey*!

Dennoch, sehr hübsche Rute- zumindest optisch hat sie den langtele (sorry Bolo) Fluch zumindest durchbrochen. Das Geiwicht finde ich sehr hoch, aber immerhin sinds 7m und sie ist für robuste Zilefische gebaut. Ich wünsche viel Spass.

Wer ist denn heut eigentlich am Wasser?


----------



## hester

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben und du hast den Finger drauf gezeigt: Es gibt einige Anforderungen ans Angelgerät, die widersprüchlich oder sogar voll gegensätzlich sind, also prinzipiell unvereinbar.
> Leicht und Stark, leicht und stabil, geschmeidig in der Reaktion am Fisch, aber hart im Anschlag, usw. usw.
> Es kann nur Kompromisse geben ...  oder man kann auch sagen: Rutenbaukunst.
> 
> Daraus folgt unabwendbar eine Schlussfolgerung: Technisch gesehen kann es die ultimative Angelrute gar nicht geben ... die Suche wird also immer vergebens enden  , wenn man die eine ultimative haben will.
> 
> Ich habe in der Tat einige neuere Ruten, die von ihrer Carbontechnik deutlich ein "too-much!" enthalten, der vermeintliche Vorteil der neuen Fasertechnik und die eben sehr werbewirksame Geschichte, entpuppt sich in der Tat am Wasser als Nachteil, sei es das übliche Fehlern am Fisch, was Drillverluste heißt, oder auch die Beanspruchung des Anglers beim intensiven Werfen. Genauso ist ein Hauch-von-nichts öfter mal  sehr begrenzt, was als immerwährende Anforderung das gut sitzende Verankern wenigstens einer Hakenspitze im Fischmaul betrifft.
> Und wenn die superleichten Dinger eine kräftige Überbeanspruchung nicht aushalten und CF-Salat erzeugen, ist das auch sehr blöde und versaut manchen Angeltag.
> 
> 
> Das ist in der Tat eine Frage der Lebensphilosophie, vor allem ob man nach dem EINEN sucht.
> Die Unterschiede verschiedener Ruten sind und bleiben immer interessant, das würzt wirklich.
> 
> Wenn man einige für sich gefunden hat und reichlich ausprobiert hat, hat man auch irgendwann die genaue Einschätzung, was damit geht.
> Und wenn man nicht zu puristisch vorgeht und minimalisieren will, man einige Typen zu einem bestimmten Angeleinsatz verfügbar hat, geht es auch nett und erfreulich. Der Daumen zeigt da auf die geniale 4! Können auch paar mehr sein, aber besser nicht wegen der Entscheidungsfrage .
> 
> Mit einer derartigen eben leicht differierenden Auswahl fällt es erstaunlich leicht, die für die eigene Tagesform und die Tagesform von Wetter, Wasser und Fisch die wirklich momentan bestens funktionierende und perfekteste aller Ruten aus der eigenen Rutenreihe auszuwählen und in den Einsatz zu bringen, der eigene Erfahrungs+Gefühlsfaktor macht das erst möglich.
> 
> Und damit gibt es ein Ende der Rutenjagd, aber kein einzelnes



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## hester

@skyduck 

Tolle Silstar, die hätte ich auch gerne. Mit 4 Originalspitzen, ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heut eigentlich am Wasser?


Ich! Und es gibt Füsch in Brandenburg


----------



## Tobias85

Petri!



Minimax schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heut eigentlich am Wasser?



Ich hadere noch, müsste aber eigentlich.


----------



## geomas

Hier gab's zu viele Fehlbisse und eben als ersten Fang einen Brassen. 

PS: Es blieb bei diesem Fisch, es folgten weitere Fehlbisse.





Klein aber recht  dunkel. Knapp über 40cm mag er gehabt haben.
Mein bislang größter Fisch (so ich nicht irre) an der Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker.
So ganz langsam beginne ich die Abramisse ganz hübsch zu finden.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich! Und es gibt Füsch in Brandenburg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357690


Petri, lieber Nachbar, schöner Johnny, mögen ihm viele folgen!
...Herrje, eigentlich wollte ich heute auf der Ersatzbank verbringen, oder wenn überhaupt, heute mal nun aber wirklich mich an einen kleinen Teich, garantiert ohne Strömung und Johnnies trauen.. Aber wenn ich Deinen schönen Fisch sehe, wird der Mut so müde und die Sehnsucht so gross..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Oh, Sensas drava


erstaunlich schwarz   - muss ein Profirute sein


----------



## Minimax

Puh, ok, heute mal anders. Kein Tulip, kein Curry.
..
...
....
Was macht man denn eigentlich ausser Tulip so an den Haken? Ich hab jetzt diese kleinen weissen Krabbelviecher, und auch so rötliche, lange, glitschige. Und diese
gelben Körner aus der Dose. Und dann hab ich sone Braune Pampe angemischt, die man ins Wasser werfen soll. Da hab ich ich auch So Viecher und Körner reingemischt. Nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend.

und überhaupt, wenn ich den Haken dann ins Wasser mache, wie kommt der dann an die Angelstelle ohne Strömung?


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen Bolo, lieber @Hecht100+ !

Ein herzliches Petri heil in Richtung Brandenburg oder wo auch immer unser @rutilus69 die Döbels auf die großen Schuppen legen tut.

Und @Minimax - geh oder fahr einfach ans Wasser. Die richtigen Handgriffe kommen dann irgendwie reflexartig aus dem Rückenmark und ehe Du Dich versiehst zappelt ne Rekord-Güster in Deinem Streetfisher-Kescher.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> zappelt ne *Rekord-Güster* in Deinem *Streetfisher-Kescher*.



Fiesling. Immer schön Salz in die Wunde, nichtwahr?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mahlzeit Jungs! Meine Ruten liegen auch. Bin mal wieder an einem See und versuche mich eher stümperhaft in der Stillwasserangelei, die so komplett anders als die Angelei in Fließgewässern ist. Ein paar winzige Plötz gab es bereits, mein Zielfisch, die Rotfeder noch nicht. Am Start sind eine Methodfeederrute und ne Matchrute mit Wagglermontage. Ein kulinarisches Lowlight gab es ebenfalls bereits. Habe mal Dosen-Eierravioli aus dem Pasta-Mutterland probiert, war aber nicht wirklich ein Geschmackerlebnis!


----------



## Tricast

Wir haben heute unseren Angelanhänger leergeräumt damit die Sachen nicht über Winter verspaken und Schimmel ansetzen. Werden nachher noch die großen Taschen umräumen, säubern und die kleinen Boxen füttern damit wir mit kleinem Gepäck losziehen können. Wir waren ja schon die letzten Tage als Klapphockerangler unterwegs. Was mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat: Die Teile lagen alle im Gras verteilt (gestern habe ich dann auch noch die Dose mit dem liquidised bread umgetreten, war begeistert) und man hat mehr Glück als Verstand wenn man nicht überall drauflatscht. Also, es muß eine Ablage her, ein Tischchen oder ein Ködertablett. Euch, die es ans Wasser geschaft haben, wünsche ich einen schönen Tag an der frischen Luft.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs! Meine Ruten liegen auch. Bin mal wieder an einem See und versuche mich eher stümperhaft in der Stillwasserangelei, die so komplett anders als die Angelei in Fließgewässern ist. Ein paar winzige Plötz gab es bereits, mein Zielfisch, die Rotfeder noch nicht. Am Start sind eine Methodfeederrute und ne Matchrute mit Wagglermontage. Ein kulinarisches Lowlight gab es ebenfalls bereits. Habe mal Dosen-Eierravioli aus dem Pasta-Mutterland probiert, war aber nicht wirklich ein Geschmackerlebnis!
> Anhang anzeigen 357696


Einen schönen Kocher hast du da.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ist ein Tangria, @yukonjack! Unkaputtbar, begleitet mich schon seit rund 30 Jahren.


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ist ein Tangria, @yukonjack! Unkaputtbar, begleitet mich schon seit rund 30 Jahren.


Hab den Selben (Größe) allerdings mit Gas, auch schon so 25 Jahre.


----------



## Andal

25... 30 Jahre. Da meint man Wunder, wie alt. Dabei waren die 90er ja nun wirklich nicht mehr die Zeiten der Unmoderne.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs! Meine Ruten liegen auch. Bin mal wieder an einem See und versuche mich eher stümperhaft in der Stillwasserangelei, die so komplett anders als die Angelei in Fließgewässern ist. Ein paar winzige Plötz gab es bereits, mein Zielfisch, die Rotfeder noch nicht. Am Start sind eine Methodfeederrute und ne Matchrute mit Wagglermontage. Ein kulinarisches Lowlight gab es ebenfalls bereits. Habe mal Dosen-Eierravioli aus dem Pasta-Mutterland probiert, war aber nicht wirklich ein Geschmackerlebnis!
> Anhang anzeigen 357696


Und bei "Ravijoolie", Nestlé hin, oder her, sind einfach die Geschmacksknospen auf die Firma Maggi getrimmt.


----------



## yukonjack

jetzt kommt ja wieder die kühlere Jahreszeit und einen Grog oder Glühwein auf dem Kocher....


----------



## Andal

Wir reagieren einfach auf Brands.

Gib dem @Minimax Tulip, absolut original, mit einer anderen, x-beliebigen Beschriftung. Es wird nicht so gut fangen, weil er einfach ins Original vertraut. Oder bei @Kochtopf , seine Stroft auf einer Perca Spule ist eine schlechtere Leine. Auch das "Chinazeug" bleibt Chinazeug, selbst wenn es zu 100% von den Auftragsbändern namhafter Marken kommt. Selbst beim besten Willen macht es einem den Kopf nicht frei.

Wir sind zu sehr geprägt. Auch wenn das teilweise nicht deckend mit unseren heren Ansichten einhergeht.


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> jetzt kommt ja wieder die kühlere Jahreszeit und einen Grog oder Glühwein auf dem Kocher....


Bis Kelley Kettles wieder kometengleich über's Firmament ziehen, weil beim Grog herstellen etwas aus dem Ruder lief.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> 25... 30 Jahre. Da meint man Wunder, wie alt. Dabei waren die 90er ja nun wirklich nicht mehr die Zeiten der Unmoderne.


Warum du lachen @rhinefisher ? Immerhin gab es da schon die erste Fireline und bunt auf dem PC!


----------



## Tobias85

Sagt, liebe Leute, wer kennt sich denn hier alles mit gespließten Ruten aus (also außer unserem Bambus-Experten @Jason)? Ich hab ganz in der Nähe zufällig ein Angebot gefunden: Ist eine Noris, anscheinend dreiteilig mit roten Bindungen und goldenen Zierringen (auch Wicklungen?), die Modellnummer endet mit "..78". Mehr ist aus dem Angebot und den Fotos leider nicht zu entnehmen, das Schildchen mit der Modellbezeichnung ist ziemlich abgeranzt.

Interessieren würden mich, ob jemand die Rute mit diesen Infos schonmal auf wenige Modelle einschränken kann, um welche Art Rute es sich wohl handelt und wo die preislich (natürlich abhängig vom Erhaltungszustand) in etwa liegen sollten, der Anbieter hat nämlich keine Preisvorstellung angegeben. Kann den Link natürlich gerne per Unterhaltung schicken, nur öffentlich möcht ich den hier nicht reinstellen, zu viele externe Mitleser, ihr wisst schon...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Meine Splitcane-Kennntnisse sind nicht besonders ausgeprägt. Aber als ich mich vor einigen Jahren etwas intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigt hatte, genossen die Noris-Ruten kein besonderes Renommee in der SC- Szene. Das spiegelt sich auch im Preis wider, wobei ich Dir nicht sagen kann, was ein gut erhaltenes Exemplar kosten darf . Durchschnittlich erhaltene Ruten wurden seinerzeit für einen Hunni gehandelt .Das muss natürlich nicht heißen, dass die Ruten nichts taugen. Meine SC-Rute kommt aus der Werkstatt eines englischen Rutenbauers der späten 60er Jahre und ist optisch ein Traum. trotzdem fische ich sie nur selten, weil sie in Sachen Aktion nicht ansatzweise mit Carbonruten mithalten kann. Und vom Gewicht wollen wir gar nicht reden. Aber trotzdem sind es immer wieder schöne Stunden am Wasser, wenn die PIN an die SC kommt und man am kleinen Fluss entlangtrottet.


----------



## Andal

Die würde ich nicht ohne Ansehen kaufen, denn wenn sie nicht mehr bolzengerade ist... nur noch was für die Vitrine.


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> @skyduck
> 
> Tolle Silstar, die hätte ich auch gerne. Mit 4 Originalspitzen, ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


Der Hammer war, das davon 3 noch völlig unbenutzt waren, da waren die ganz kleinen ringe noch mit Bindungslack verklebt. Ja war ein Glückstreffer.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Die würde ich nicht ohne Ansehen kaufen, denn wenn sie nicht mehr bolzengerade ist... nur noch was für die Vitrine.



Keine Bange, ohne Ansehen sowieso nicht. Sie läge nur 15km von mir entfernt, würde sie mir erstmal angucken und ggf. dann hier auch nochmal wegen Preis und Zustand nachfragen. Wenn sie krumm geworden ist, dann bleibt sie sowieso wo sie ist. 

@Wuemmehunter: Danke für den Input. Ein Hunni ist natürlich auch nicht wenig, da müsste ich hoffen, dass der Verkäufer nicht ganz soviel Ahnung hat. Wenn ich mir seine anderen Angebote ansehe, dann könnte ich aber Glück haben.


----------



## Andal

Grad Noris und auch Tokoz waren, für damalige Verhältnisse, schon so etwas wie Massenware. Das macht sie nicht automatisch schlechter, aber das kann man beim Kauf durchaus als Argument verwenden.


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - Heinz, so ne Art Tischchen neben der Sitzgelegenheit würde mir auch zusagen. Bin ja meist ohne den Feeder-Stuhl unterwegs.
Eventuell muß ich mal die Angebote aus dem Karpfen-Camping-Sektor durchflöhen. Da gibts viele Tische und ähnliches, aber es soll ja auch praktisch, einfach zu transportieren und nicht zu teuer sein.
Falls Du was passendes gefunden hast stelle es bitte mal vor.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ihr alle haut aktuell ganz schön was raus. 

War heute nur für knapp ne Stunde am Wasser, 7 Lauben als Köfis gefangen und dann ne Halbe Stunde mit der Watthose im kalten hohen Wasser gestanden.
Die Watthose hat zudem ein Loch was das ganze noch unangenehmer machte.
Der geplante Ansitz morgen fällt durch Besuch auch ins Wasser. Die Pechsträhne will nicht abreisen. Vielleicht klappts nächste Woche mal am Wochenende.

Leut gehts raus und nutzt noch die einigermaßen milden Temperaturen....der Winter wird heuer sicher knackig.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Hallo Georg ich werde an Dich denken wenn ich was passendes finde. Er muß leicht, variabel in der Höhe und groß genug sein. Einfach wird das nicht.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

ups fehler


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Hab heute anglerisch völlig versagt, Details im Thread der Schande, ähh Franzosenthread. Darf ich trotzdem noch mit Euch abhängen?
Hg
Mini


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast - Heinz, so ne Art Tischchen neben der Sitzgelegenheit würde mir auch zusagen. Bin ja meist ohne den Feeder-Stuhl unterwegs.
> Eventuell muß ich mal die Angebote aus dem Karpfen-Camping-Sektor durchflöhen. Da gibts viele Tische und ähnliches, aber es soll ja auch praktisch, einfach zu transportieren und nicht zu teuer sein.
> Falls Du was passendes gefunden hast stelle es bitte mal vor.


Bivy Tables gäbe es einen ganzen Schwung gute - aber auch zu guten Preisen. Bis ich mich dazu hinreissen lasse, tut es der Malereimer mit Deckel allemal.


----------



## Minimax

Was gibts da zu lachen, @Thomas. ? Ein schönes Angelgewässer ohne Ukels und Güstern ist hin, mein tadelloses (imaginäres) Fangbuch weist eine hässliche Leerstelle auf, ich kann alle Hoffnungen in de ÜK-Challnge begraben, und vor allem habe ich mit der Nullnummer Schande über unseren Flying Ükel Circus gebracht. 
Ich verstehe den Witz dabei nicht.*
Minimax


*Spass, mach dir keine Gedanken. Ich gefalle mir grade in der Rolle des Verbitterten


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Hab heute anglerisch völlig versagt, Details im Thread der Schande, ähh Franzosenthread. Darf ich trotzdem noch mit Euch abhängen?
> Hg
> Mini


Darfst du, wenn du ne leckere Pilzpfanne mitbringst. 

Die Noris-Rute scheint eine No. 1178 in 10 ft. aus den 60ern zu sein, zumindest wurde hier im Forum mal eine optisch baugleiche Rute als solche vermutet und "..178" scheint auch wirklich die Nummer auf der Rute zu sein. Jetzt hab ich natürlich keine Ahnung, wie genau sich vom identischen Aufbau/identischen (Zier-)Wicklungen auf das Modell schließen lässt. Ausgelegt war diese Rute für Lachs, Karpfen und große Barben. 

Lieber @eiszeit, du warst es, der im Mai eine Rute als Noris No. 1178 vermutet hatte. Hast du ev. ein paar Infos zu dieser Splitcane? War sie tatsächlich für die Kategorie Lachs, Karpfen und Barbe gedacht?


----------



## geomas

Wird so zeitig dunkel - die Zeitumstellung fürchte ich schon jetzt.

Tja, heute am späteren Nachmittag gab es zwei weitere Brassen an der weichen Travese-X-Picker. 
Beide auf Breadpunch an einer Bomb-Montage (kein Swimfeeder diesmal).
Einer hatte gut 40, der andere an die 50cm. Die Strömung am Swim ist/war kaum nennenswert, sonst wäre das mit dem Rütchen sehr aufregend geworden. 
Die Brassen der letzten Tage haben alle ordentlich Druck gemacht. Wirklich kleine Exemplare ließen sich nicht auch blicken.
An der zweiten Rute gab es noch nen Plötz. 

Bin jetzt am Packen für die Elbe, schwere Knüppel sind gefragt. Mal sehen, ob ÖffÖff mir neue Rutenbedürfnisse als Floh ins Ohr setzt.
Hoffentlich spielt der Elb-Pegel uns keinen Streich, da kommt momentan etwas mehr Wasser runter, um es mal so formulieren.

Wenn ich heute Abend gut vorarbeite gehts evtl. morgen vormittags noch mal an den Fluß nebenan.


----------



## skyduck

So heute Mittag habe ich es dann auch endlich wieder an die Ruhr geschafft. Im Gepäck sowohl die Silstar Graphite Picker und die Tricast Wand. Gott sei Dank habe ich die Silstar gestern bereits vormontiert. Diese feine Ringen grenzen ja schon fast an Nadelöhre und hätten mich am Wasser wieder zur Verzweiflung gebracht. Dabei habe ich dann festgestellt, dass die gewählte zweithärteste Spitze noch völlig unbenutzt war, da hier noch die ganz kleinen letzten zwei Ringe mit Bindungslack verklebt waren.

Bei der Tricast Wand habe ich die eine härtere Spitze ohne Federgelenk weiß gemacht und diese montiert. Als Köder kamen heute Currymaden und Mais zum Einsatz.

Die Ruhr war heute sehr strömungsruhig und auch die Umgebung war ob der herbstlichen Temperaturen fast menschenleer. So kann man das hier wieder richtig genießen wenn man nur 3 Minuten mit dem Rad entfernt wohnt.









Ich habe schnell den Platz eingerichtet und ein wenig vorgefüttert und dann ging es los. Nebenbei habe ich am Haar ein Zweitrute mit leckerer Mini-Salami am Pelletfeeder abgelegt. Diese blieb aber heute komplett unbeachtet, nicht ein Zupfer...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nachdem ich meine "Wurstfalle" gestellt habe ging es an das Testen der Silstar. Mit der Spitze war mein Standard Wurfgewicht von 20g durchaus händelbar, man merkte aber deutlich, dass sich die Rute damit nicht wohl fühlt (Aktion C10). Da das Wasser heute so schön ruhig war bin ich auf 16g runter gegangen und das klappte dann echt prima. Traumhaft wie weich und leicht dieses Stöckchen ist und wie ... dünn. Absolut erstaunlich ist, wie weit man, trotz der Nadelöhr feinen Ringe und der 16g mit der Rute werfen kann. Verpaart habe ich sie mit einer 1000er Aero und 18er Schnur, ich denke mit etwas dünnerer Schnur geht da nochmal deutlich mehr. Unsicher bin ich was die Reibung betrifft, die Schnur ist beim Gleiten durch die Ringe schon deutlich hörbar, fast wie Geflecht... 
Die Rolle finde ich übrigens ideal für die feine Rute, ich wollte da jetzt kein Klopper dran montieren der dann für sich doppelt soviel wiegt wie die Rute. In der Kombination ist sie leicht und wunderbar aus dem Handgelenk zu werfen und zu bedienen. Der geschliffene Kork sieht jetzt bei Tageslicht übrigens top aus.
Es dauerte auch nur ein paar Minuten bis zum ersten Biss. Die (fast härteste) Spitze schlug zu einen wohlgeformten Halbkreis aus. Mein sofortiger Anschlag ging gefühlt ins Leere aber beim Einholen spürte ich dann doch deutliche Lebenszeichen am anderen Ende. Zum Vorschein kam eine Nanogrundel und obwohl ich weiß wie gierig die Tierchen beißen war es absolut bemerkenswert wie deutlich der Biss angezeigt wurde und wie "fühlbar" der Fisch im "Drill" war - ein absoluter Traum. Leider folgten auch nur noch weitere Grundeln, so dass mir ein Drillerlebnis mit einen richtigen Fisch verwehrt blieb. Aber ich liebe die Silstar jetzt schon, es ist nicht ganz das Modell welches ich früher hatte (sie ist noch feiner) aber ein absoluter Traum. Eine absolute Augenrotrute die auch vorsichtigste Bisse anzeigt und bestimmt zum Winter ihre Einsätze haben wird.







Danach kam dann mit hoher Erwartung die Tricast Wand zum Einsatz. Obwohl ich beide Ruten beim ersten "Probewedeln" als gleich fein eingestuft habe, muss ich sagen, dass die Tricast sich nach der Silstar deutlich stabiler anfühlt. Die Spitze war jetzt natürlich auch deutlich härter (Ich würde sie schon auf min 2 Oz schätzen) und eigentlich nicht ideal für die ruhige Strömung. Allerdings fühlte die Rute sich mit 20g Blei absolut wohl und macht auch den Eindruck, dass sie locker auch mehr nehmen würde ohne zu zicken. Auch hier habe ich eine 1000er Super Aero montiert, muss aber sagen, dass sie auch gerne eine 3000er tragen könnte. Habe direkt noch eine 3000 Shimano Sahara mit Doppelkurbel für geordert. Trotz des sehr filigranen Äußeren hat diese Rute deutlich Reserven und mehr Rückgrat, sie ist von der Dynamik mit meiner Browning CK (Carp) Wand vergleichbar, zwar etwas leichter aber deutlich weg von der Silstar. Aber auch an ihr gab es nur ein paar Grundeln.
Mit den Schätzchen würde ich mir bei kleineren Karpfen oder großen Brassen nicht wirklich Sorgen machen - im Gegensatz zu der Silstar. Leider habe ich keine anderen tauglichen Spitzen zum ausprobieren. Die Adresse die der liebe Georg @geomas netterweise gegeben hat und alle 4 Spitzen hat, zeigt mir auf den ersten Blick 27 € Versandkosten   . Dazu kommt dann noch das Risiko, dass ich nicht wirklich weiß ob die Spitzen dann passen...
Auf jeden Fall ist die Tricast auch eine Klasse Rute die die Lücke zu light Feeder schließt und auf Grund ihrer Kürze sehr gut für übersichtliche Gewässer geeignet ist. In der jetzigen Zusammenstellung wäre sie ideal für den nächsten Urlaub an der Sagter Ems. Sobald ich mich aufgerafft habe Spitzen zu bestellen werde ich sie nochmal testen an der Ruhr.

Da sich heute nicht ein einziger Silberling blicken ließ, habe ich dann die letzte Stunde an der Silstar einen 16er Haken montiert und mit nur einer Made dran noch mal eben 30 Grundeln gefangen. Da ist die Rute wie gemacht für und funktioniert wie ein Schnappstock (obwohl zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Produktion wohl noch keine Sau Grundeln kannte...)

Jetzt noch ein Dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Brassen-, Döbel- und alle "richtigen" Fisch-fänger des heutigen Tages. Wenn das Wetter morgen passt werde ich es an anderer Stellen noch einmal versuchen.

VG
Dirk


----------



## Tobias85

Na so erfolgreich, wie du das brasseln jetzt schon geübt hast, sollte das an der Elbe doch locker klappen.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Wird so zeitig dunkel - die Zeitumstellung fürchte ich schon jetzt.



Die tangiert mich wieder gar nicht.

Ihr habt die Uhren und ich nehme mir die Zeit.


----------



## Tobias85

@skyduck: Ja, für 20g ist die Silstar definitiv nicht gemacht. Häng da spaßeshalber mal 5g dran und wirf einfach mal quer über den Fluss, du wirst begeistert sein vom Wurfverhalten. Schön, dass sie dich so begeistert.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Die tangiert mich wieder gar nicht.
> 
> Ihr habt die Uhren und ich nehme mir die Zeit.


Ich finds schrecklich. Was morgens ist, ist mir egal- da sitz ich unter Neonlicht, auch zum ko**en.
Und wenn die Werkspfeife pfeift, dann ist finstere, kalte Nacht, mit Regen, Schnee, Niesel.
Dann sind wieder lange finstere grimdark Monate angesagt. Bladerunner ist ein cooler Film, aber es ist kaxxe darin zu leben. Andererseits: aufgrund des aktuellen Geschehens nähern wir uns ja an. Masken hamwa schon, jetzt fehlen noch riesige Werbetafelluftschiffe und Neonröhrenregenschirme.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Wird so zeitig dunkel - die Zeitumstellung fürchte ich schon jetzt.


es bleibt doch dann Abends eine Stunde länger Hell, oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## Tobias85

Thomas. schrieb:


> es bleibt doch dann Abends eine Stunde länger Hell, oder vertue ich mich da?



So ungern ich dich enttäusche, aber es ist genau anders herum.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht vom ersten „Picker-Ansitz”, lieber Dirk!

Schade, daß noch kein stärkerer Fisch Dir die Ruten krumm gezogen hat. Petri zu den Grundeln. Die Begeisterung für die Silstar kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Meine weichere Silstar ist mit „C20” angegeben, aber 20g würde ich ihr nicht zumuten wollen.
Die Versandkosten aus dem UK sind stark unterschiedlich von Shop zu Shop*, 27€ sind schon sehr straff für ein (kleines) Paket. Hoffentlich findest Du ne billigere Lösung, um an die Spitzen zu kommen.


*) AD tanzt aus der Reihe: deren versandkostenfreier Versand ab einem geringen Bestellwert ist ein klares Dumpingangebot. Das kann man so und so sehen.


----------



## Thomas.

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So ungern ich dich enttäusche, aber es ist genau anders herum.


ups, stimmt, jedes mal das selbe mit mir ich blick da nie durch, wird zeit das, das abgeschafft wird


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Wegen Deiner Tri-Cast Feederspitzen kontaktiere doch mal Ton Temming in Utrecht. www.traditional.nl

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Moin Leuts....so die Shimano Forcemaster AX Commercial Mini Feeder Rute kam heute in Kombination mit meiner Kogha Wildfifsh 2000 und einer 0,25er Hauptschnur zum Testeinsatz. Als Montage diente ein einfaches Durchlauf-Anti-Tangle-Konstrukt mit einem einfachen 30 Gramm Futterkorb, als Vorfach fischte ich ein 45 cm 0,16er Schnur mit 10er Haken (war das erste, das mir in die Gegriffel gekommen ist). Als Futter diente ein Karamell-Fertigfutter vermengt mit einem halben Liter Maden und einer 3/4 Dose Mais. Hakenköder war ein einfacher Mais-Made-Mix.
Alles ins Auto und los gings mit minimalem Gerödel. Am Wasser angekommen war meine Lieblingsstelle an der Bachkuhle bereits besetzt.
Also zog ich reumütig die Karte und stellte den Stuhl erstmal an den Bach selbst und baute alles in Ruhe auf.
4 Körbe kurz vorgefüttert, dann wollte ich erstmal testen, ob Fische da waren. Also bloß kurz 2 Maden angeschnallt....
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit kamen Bisse, und das erste Rotauge war verhaftet. 18 cm - ein vielversprechender Tag.




Dann stieg ich auf Made-Mais um...es gab viele Fehlbisse. Aber...nicht unterkriegen lassen. Immer weiter machen.
Auf einmal bog sich die Rute komplett durch, Anschlag gesetzt, aber voll ins Leere....nix hing.
Frustriert den nächsten Korb eingeworfen, zuvor als Köder ein frisches Korn und eine frische Made aufgezogen.
Wieder wurde die Rute zu einem Halbkreis gebogen und fast aus dem Dreibein gezogen.
Anschlag gesetzt, der kam durch. Da hing was, das kämpfen wollte und auch ordentlich Schnur nahm im ersten Moment.
Bremse enger gestellt....und dann hab ich nicht schlecht geschaut. Was ich im ersten Moment für einen ordentlichen, aggressiven Döbel hielt, war eine 36 cm lange, absolut hyperaktive Regenbogenforelle, die den Haken bis nach sonst wohin geschluckt hatte.
Offenbar einer der Besatzfische des Vereins.....beim Feedern eine ReFo....
Der Fisch war schon leicht lediert...und selbst bin ich kein Fan "angefressener" Fische. Aber die anderen beiden Angler waren glücklich den Fisch mitzunehmen.
Der rote Schnitt unten auf dem Foto ist die "angefressene Stelle".
.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Als ich ihnen die Regenbognerin überließ sagten sie dann, dass sie eh jetzt packen würden und ich nun an der Kuhle angeln könnte....
Also drehte ich den Stuhl an, fing anzufüttern etwa 12 Meter vor meinen Füßen im Schatten eines Baumes am Ufer.
Es dauerte etwa eine Stunde, dann kam Bewegung in die Angelstelle inklusive Gründelspuren.
Der erste kleine Biss kam, der Fisch hing. Aus dem Wasser kam mir ein kleiner, vllt 15 cm großer Fisch entgegen.
Große Augen, vorstülpbares Maul, rote Floßenstrahlen. Ich hatte einen kleinen Güster-Brassen-Hybriden aus dem Wasser gezupft.
Meine Stimmung ging gleich in den Keller...gabs etwa nur Kleinfisch.
Aber ich sollte mich gehörig irren. Innerhalb der nächsten 3 Stunden schlugen mehrere ordentliche Brassen (37, 41, 43 und 44 cm) in die Montage.
Bilder hier, von der Kleinsten zur Größten hin....

















Einige der Fische entschieden sich gut zu kämpfen, nahmen zeitweise zu Beginn des Drills sogar Schnur von der Rolle bevor ich sie besänftigen konnte.
Das kannte ich so noch nicht von Brassen...war aber mal eine willkommene Abwechselung.

Den @barbless angler hatte ja die Aktion der Rute interessiert...
Shiamno beschreibt die Aktion des Blanks als absolut parabolisch und diese Angabe ist nicht gelogen.
Beim Drill der Forelle, die von allen Fischen den meisten Widerstand leistete, bog sich die Rute gleichmäßig durch in einen schöner Art und Weise und fing so die Fluchten des Salmoniden mit Bravur ab, ohne den Eindruck zu machen, brechen zu wollen, da war noch deutlich mehr Power im Rückrat, die ich aber nicht ausschöpfen musste.
Auch im Drill der Brachsen zeigte die Rute ihr volles Potenzial. Der Kontakt zum Fisch war einmalig gut, man hat jeden Flossenschlag und jedes Kopfdrehung der Abramis-Individuen im Handteil spüren können und die Rute ging auch hier schon in eine leichte Parabolik über.

Ich hatte das Glück bei einem Brassen-Drill zufällig das Handy in Reichweite zu machen. Bei dem Fisch unten handelt es sich um das 41 cm Exemplar.
Von der Spitze ausgehen kann man bereits sehen, wie der Blank anfängt zu arbeiten....aber hintenraus noch mehr Kraft gehabt hätte, wenn dies nötig gewesen wäre.

Alles in allem war die Kombination aus Rute+Rolle+Schnur ein gelungenes Experiment, das Spaß gemacht hat und das ich somit vermutlich morgen schon an einer anderen Stelle noch einmal wiederholen werde.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Warum du lachen @rhinefisher ? Immerhin gab es da schon die erste Fireline und bunt auf dem PC!



Ich lache ja nicht über dich, sondern mit dir...
Die 90er waren gerätetechnisch nicht viel schlechter als heute - es gab nur, zumindest bis Mitte der 90er, noch Fisch.
Was waren denn die Meilensteine der Entwicklung?
Perlon - Glasfaser - Carbon - Dyneema
Das waren wohl die ganz großen Verbesserungen.
Alles Andere sind doch bloß Kleinigkeiten; die überlappende Spule, die endlose Rücklaufsperre, Sic Ringe, Nanotechnologie - Alles schön und gut, aber bloß Luxus...


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht vom ersten „Picker-Ansitz”, lieber Dirk!
> 
> Schade, daß noch kein stärkerer Fisch Dir die Ruten krumm gezogen hat. Petri zu den Grundeln. Die Begeisterung für die Silstar kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
> Meine weichere Silstar ist mit „C20” angegeben, aber 20g würde ich ihr nicht zumuten wollen.
> Die Versandkosten aus dem UK sind stark unterschiedlich von Shop zu Shop*, 27€ sind schon sehr straff für ein (kleines) Paket. Hoffentlich findest Du ne billigere Lösung, um an die Spitzen zu kommen.
> 
> 
> *) AD tanzt aus der Reihe: deren versandkostenfreier Versand ab einem geringen Bestellwert ist ein klares Dumpingangebot. Das kann man so und so sehen.


@geomas Habe jetzt da bestellt bei 4 Spitzen ging es auf 15€ Versand runter, ich glaube zwischen 10 und 15 ist fast überall. Hoffe die spitze passen jetzt. Bei Benwick gibt es tatsächlich auch diese Spitzen noch mit dem Federgelenk. Ich glaube ich muss spaßeshalber da echt mal eine ausprobieren, vielleicht ist das ja ein vergessener Knaller... Ich weiß es gibt solche zum Einschrauben da habe ich sogar noch eine von...


----------



## Tobias85

@TobBok na das war doch ein gelungener Ersteinsatz, Petri


----------



## Minimax

Donnerwetter,
Ein herzliches Petri an @geomas @skyduck @TobBok , ob Brassen, Grundeln, Augenrote! Ich glaub @Wuemmehunter ist noch draussen, bestimmt gibts auch von ihm noch ne Fangmeldung.
Ich muss schon sagen, ich bin sehr beeindruckt von Euren tollen, ausführlichen und reichbebilderten Berichten, Hut ab, und Kompliment, Jungs, ein wirklich besonderer Ükelsamstag mit einer ganz eigenen Qualität der Berichterstattung, und vielen Dank für Eure Mühen und das ihr Euch dafür die Zeit genommen habt, die uns Zuhausgebliebenen oder Schneidern das angeln nahebringen 
hg und vielen Dank
Minimax


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast - Heinz, so ne Art Tischchen neben der Sitzgelegenheit würde mir auch zusagen. Bin ja meist ohne den Feeder-Stuhl unterwegs.
> Eventuell muss ich mal die Angebote aus dem Karpfen-Camping-Sektor durchflöhen. Da gibts viele Tische und ähnliches, aber es soll ja auch praktisch, einfach zu transportieren und nicht zu teuer sein.
> Falls Du was passendes gefunden hast stelle es bitte mal vor.


Also eine sehr günstige und handliche Alternative ist das Ding hier: https://www.ebay.de/itm/392404364867 von BAT Tackle. Habe das Teil jetzt seit 5 Jahren. Der Kunststoff klappert nicht so wie diese blöden Metalltische, rosten tut nix, geht in viele Taschen rein und ist leicht kann es nur empfehlen. Einer Überlegung wert ist es aber auch, je nachdem was für eine Sitzgelegenheit man hat, mit Universaladaptern zu arbeiten und das Zeug vom Feederchair an den normalen Stuhl anzubringen. Eigentlich kann man da alles zusammenbasteln.
Früher habe ich auch viel so eine Bivystation benutzt wo die Tasche direkt auf Beinen Steht und die dann neben den Stuhl gestellt geht auch sehr gut...


----------



## geomas

@TobBok - Petri heil - na das ist doch mal ein sehr gelungener Test-Ersteinsatz! Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht!

@skyduck - danke für den Hinweis auf den Bivy-Tisch. Etwas höher wäre mir lieber - ich muß mal draufrumdenken.
Hoffentlich passen die Spitzen - aber davon gehe ich aus. An Deiner Stelle hätte ich mich vermutlich mit den beiden schwächeren Push-On-Spitzen begnügt, aber das ist ja Deine Sache. 



So, die Sachen für die Elbe sind gepackt. Bin sehr gespannt.
Eventuell schmuggele ich doch ne zusätzliche Rute mit weniger Wurfgewalt ins Gepäck.
Könnte auch noch klappen mit nem kurzen Ansitz hier vor dem Start.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: So eine Art Beistelltablett hätte ich auch eigentlich gerne. Ich hatte überlegt, ein Universalgewinde mit 2K-Kleber unter ein Plastik- oder Metalltablett zu kleben, so könnte man einfach einen Rutenhalter in die Erde rammen und das Tablett draufsetzen. Nur mal als Denkanstoß, ausgereift ist die Idee noch nicht.


----------



## TobBok

Petri Dank in die Runde.

Dem lieben @geomas viel Erfolg an der Elbe. 
Mögen die Rute dir einige kapitale Lauben an die Schnur bringen. 

Und an den guten @Minimax - weißt du warum wir Angler immer so stylisch gekleidet sind? Weil wir alle Schneidermeister sind....


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Und an* den guten* @Minimax



Was willst´n damit andeuten, hmm?


----------



## geomas

^ danke, in Frage käme dann auch ein Bait-Waiter wie dieser hier:









						Canal Waiter | Drennan International
					

The Canal Waiter securely holds up to three 1.1pt Maggi boxes. It features three holes to hold 1.1-pint bait boxes and also features a useful bowl to store either groundbait or other items of tackle. A threaded attachment allows it to securely screw onto a bankstick or seat box accessory arm.




					www.drennantackle.com
				




Da könnte man in der breiten Vertiefung eben auch gut Hakenlöser, Telefon, Futterkörbe... parken beim Angeln.
Das quadratische Bait-Waiter Modell von Fox/Matrix kommt zusätzlich mit so ner Art superflachen Schalen-Einsätzen.

PS: Gerade entdeckt - Drennan hat jetzt neu auch so ne Steckrute mit „Teleskop-Griff” wie die Teile von Nash.
Ne Posenrute: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/specialist-rods/specialist-x-tension-13ft-compact-float/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, in Frage käme dann auch ein Bait-Waiter wie dieser hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canal Waiter | Drennan International
> 
> 
> The Canal Waiter securely holds up to three 1.1pt Maggi boxes. It features three holes to hold 1.1-pint bait boxes and also features a useful bowl to store either groundbait or other items of tackle. A threaded attachment allows it to securely screw onto a bankstick or seat box accessory arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drennantackle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da könnte man in der breiten Vertiefung eben auch gut Hakenlöser, Telefon, Futterkörbe... parken beim Angeln.
> Das quadratische Bait-Waiter Modell von Fox/Matrix kommt zusätzlich mit so ner Art superflachen Schalen-Einsätzen.
> 
> PS: Gerade entdeckt - Drennan hat jetzt neu auch so ne Steckrute mit „Teleskop-Griff” wie die Teile von Nash.
> Ne Posenrute: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/specialist-rods/specialist-x-tension-13ft-compact-float/



Ich pack den Bait Waiter ein, kannst du dir vor Ort ein Bild von machen. Sofern wir nicht ertrinken, da kommt wohl noch mehr Wasser am Dienstag.....


----------



## geomas

^ danke ! Den Bait Waiter von Fox/Matrix hab ich eingepackt. Der Canal Waiter ist wohl kompakter.
Mit dem Pegel müssen wir eben sehen. Können ja nüscht dran ändern.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, in Frage käme dann auch ein Bait-Waiter wie dieser hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canal Waiter | Drennan International
> 
> 
> The Canal Waiter securely holds up to three 1.1pt Maggi boxes. It features three holes to hold 1.1-pint bait boxes and also features a useful bowl to store either groundbait or other items of tackle. A threaded attachment allows it to securely screw onto a bankstick or seat box accessory arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drennantackle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da könnte man in der breiten Vertiefung eben auch gut Hakenlöser, Telefon, Futterkörbe... parken beim Angeln.
> Das quadratische Bait-Waiter Modell von Fox/Matrix kommt zusätzlich mit so ner Art superflachen Schalen-Einsätzen.
> 
> PS: Gerade entdeckt - Drennan hat jetzt neu auch so ne Steckrute mit „Teleskop-Griff” wie die Teile von Nash.
> Ne Posenrute: https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/specialist-rods/specialist-x-tension-13ft-compact-float/


Lustig, letzte Woche hatte ich den selben Gedankengang, dass es doch doof ist immer wieder seine Köderdosen umzutreten, weil die einfach auf dem Boden rumlungern. Und jetzt ist der Canal-Waiter schon fast bei mir. Ich werde berichten.....

Gestern gab es nach dem 30er Johnny noch einen 20er. Eine wunderschön gefärbte Rotfeder - richtig golden und leuchtende Flossen in einem kräftigen dunkelrot - besuchte mich auch noch. Allerdings hatte sie die Länge meines kleinen Fingers   
Eine schöne Plötze und ein paar Micro - Güstern kamen auch noch dazu. 
Eigentlich wollte ich an der Stelle ein bisschen die Pose in der Strömung treiben lassen, aber das Wehr war zu. Auch gut, konnte ich die noch montierte Waggler Montage gleich nutzen. Jedenfalls solange, bis sich ein hinterhältiger Baum grade als ich auswerfen wollte von hinten in die Montage gesprungen ist 
Aber da waren die Finger sowieso schon klamm und der Rücken fing an weh zu tun nach drei Stunden am Ufer rumstehen und Maden ins Wasser halten. Also ab nach Hause und den Tag mit einem frischen Tee und einem Schluck guten Whisky ausklingen lassen......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger und Nichtfänger des gestrigen Tages. @TobBok: Eine tolle Strecke, die Du da mit der neuen Mini-Feeder hingelegt hast.
@skyduck: . Bei Dir an der Ruhr sieht es doch sehr idyllisch aus. Aber gibt es zu, mit dem Foto Deines Angelplatzes wolltest Du Begehrlichkeiten wecken.
Eine besonderes Petri geht an Dich, @rutilus69. Glückwunsch zur schönen Rotfeder. Die war auch mein gestriger Zielfisch, ein Rendezvous mit ihr kam leider nicht zustande. Gestern war für mich Plötz-Tag und selbst die größeren Exemplare waren eigentlich klein. Alle anderen Fische haben mir gestern die kalte Flosse gezeigt. Und das meine ich wörtlich: Ein richtig guter Karpfen hat am anderen Seeufer Einen zirkusreifen Sprung hingelegt und bei mir am Angelplatz buckelten einige große Brassen, wollten aber von meinen Ködern nichts wissen. Aber wie schon mehrfach hier betont, ich tue mich in Stillgewässern einfach schwer. Heute geht es übrigens für mich nicht ans Wasser. Allen die ans Wasser kommen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden.


----------



## hester

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @geomas: So eine Art Beistelltablett hätte ich auch eigentlich gerne. Ich hatte überlegt, ein Universalgewinde mit 2K-Kleber unter ein Plastik- oder Metalltablett zu kleben, so könnte man einfach einen Rutenhalter in die Erde rammen und das Tablett draufsetzen. Nur mal als Denkanstoß, ausgereift ist die Idee noch nicht.


Gibts von Askari https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-bankstick-tisch_0160126.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wir reagieren einfach auf Brands.
> ...
> Wir sind zu sehr geprägt. Auch wenn das teilweise nicht deckend mit unseren heren Ansichten einhergeht.


Jetzt beschreibst du gerade sehr schön, warum ich mal eine Zeit lang alle Labels und vor allem Markenaufkleber besonders auf Ruten und selbst die geprägten Inschriften bei Rollen entfernt habe!
Auch schon Typcodes können eine unheilige Magie und Memetik annehmen, geradezu hypnotisch.

Hat sogar gut funktioniert um dem Kopf zu befreien, rein dem Sammler und evtl. Wiederverkäufer taugt das gar nichts.
Aktuell bin ich bei Reduzierung auf das Minimum angekommen.

Köderkrams kommt ins neutrale Schraubdeckelglas, das ist kühlschranktauglich neben Lebensmitteln und gruselt die Partnerinnen nicht so, und der Zustand ist gut kontrollierbar. 
Am Wasser ist es auch besser mal umstoßbar ...


----------



## Andal

Ob man jetzt die Köderdose am Boden umrennt, oder den ganzen Tisch mit der Köderdose, macht eigentlich auch keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Die Ruhr war heute sehr strömungsruhig und auch die Umgebung war ob der herbstlichen Temperaturen fast menschenleer. So kann man das hier wieder richtig genießen wenn man nur 3 Minuten mit dem Rad entfernt wohnt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357725


feiner Bericht, und sehr schön: Mit Fahrradanhänger zum Großtransport! 

Anbei: Bei Shimano wie Sahara und bei den Daiwa LT ist man mit 3000 bei der richtigen kleinen Nummer (Größe)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ob man jetzt die Köderdose am Boden umrennt, oder den ganzen Tisch mit der Köderdose, macht eigentlich auch keinen großen Unterschied.


Aber der Faktor, ob da ein dichter Schraubdeckel drauf ist oder voll offen!
Beim Tisch heißt es: Alle Köder und den Angeltag verlieren , oder nur eine Sorte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gut verschließbar ist immer wichtig  für Köderdosen.  

Und gegen "umrennen" hilft es die Augen aufzumachen.


----------



## rustaweli

Ei ei ei, da war ja wieder viel los!
Herzliche Petris allen Fängern und und großen Dank für die tollen Berichte! Bin gerade nicht in der Lage alle einzeln zu markieren.
Bin leicht durcheinander und verliere etwas den Überblick, da ich nebenher die ganze verlorene Stammtischzeit leserisch nachhole.
Bin ständig am switchen, aktuell, alt, googeln nach den ganzen erwähnten Ruten und Zubehör. Sollte ich vielleicht besser nicht tun. Was mir wieder alles auffällt was mir absolut und unbedingt noch fehlt.   
Sehr interessant die Knicklichtgeschichten samt Adapter für feinste Spitzen, ob Korum, Drennan, Ali. Brauche ich auch.
@geomas , hast Du tatsächlich eine Parabolix, von MAP?  Kannst Du vielleicht noch einmal was zu ihr sagen? Sie reizt mich enorm und scheint zu einer Versuchung auszuarten, welcher ich nicht einmal mit schlechtem Gewissen erliegen werde. Wie arbeitet sie bei kleineren und mittleren Fischen. Wo siehst Du ihr Maximum an WG und die tatsächliche Schnurstärke für ein optimales Arbeiten?
Was mich angeht, so freue ich mich schon auf morgen. Endlich wieder ein paar mehr Stunden am Wasser. Nachher noch ein Gartengrundstück besichtigen und dann alles für morgen vorbereiten. Werde eine riesige Matscherei aus allem möglichen kreieren. 2 Toast zermahlen, Paniermehl, Mais, Kokosflocken, Haferflocken, Salz, Curry, Koriander. Alles etwas wild, aber mir sowas von egal. Hinzu kommen als Köder Maden und/oder Würmer.
In aller Früh meine 2 "Ein und Alles" zur Schule bringen und los geht es. Begonnen wird mit der Picker und zwischendurch wird mit Pose Schicht für Schicht abgesucht nach den berühmten, ralligen, großen Herbstrotaugen. Also ganz ohne Druck, aber Specimen 
Mein Junger ist so nett und leiht mir morgen seine bereits montierte Aqualite samt wundervoll grausiger Jenzi Pose aus. An der Purist ist noch die Pin und mag nicht umbauen.
Vielleicht kann ich ja dann morgen Abend auch mal wieder was Schönes für Euch berichten, wie Petrus und mein Gesell halt wollen.

Habt alle einen schönen Sonntag und seid mir gegrüßt!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut verschließbar ist immer wichtig  für Köderdosen.
> 
> Und gegen "umrennen" hilft es die Augen aufzumachen.


Das hilft bloss auch recht wenig, wenn dir auf einem Auge das Licht ausgeht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut verschließbar ist immer wichtig  für Köderdosen.
> 
> Und gegen "umrennen" hilft es die Augen aufzumachen.


Wenn ich eine auf dem Boden liegende Dose umrenne, liegt nur deren Inhalt, ein umgeranntes Bankstick Tablett lässt mindestens 5 Dosen fliegen, in einem unangenehmeren Radius  Ich weiß was ich besser finde


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Das hilft bloss auch recht wenig, wenn dir auf einem Auge das Licht ausgeht.




Ok. Das ist blöd.
Noch mehr Krempel, in Form von Tischen usw., mitzuschleppen hilft dann aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok. Das ist blöd.
> Noch mehr Krempel, in Form von Tischen usw., mitzuschleppen hilft dann aber leider auch nicht.


Wohl wahr. Aber im Gegentum... je weniger, desto besser. Was nicht auf dem Plan steht, fliegt auch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Was nicht dabei ist, kann auch keinen Ärger machen.


----------



## geomas

@hester - danke für den Hinweis auf das Bankstick-Tischlein.

@Wuemmehunter - danke für Deinen Bericht vom Stillwasser. Schade, daß es nicht lief mit den schönen Rotfedern.

@rustaweli - ja, ich habe die Parabolix BE Bomb in 10ft. Anfangs dachte ich, sie wäre ein Fehlkauf, aber mittlerweile schätze ich sie sehr.
Die Aktion zu beschreiben ist nicht einfach - also sie geht auch bei mittelgroßen Fischen wie ner 30er Güster schon in Richtung Halbkreis, und dennoch hat sie immer noch Reserven versteckt. Kampfstärkster Fisch bislang an ihr war ein 57er Karpfen, den ich in nem kleinen Fluß aus einem Krautbett gezerrt habe. Das war ein heißer Tanz.
Auch kleine Fische fühlen sich „groß an und gelegentlich wundert man sich, daß nur ein 20er Plötz im Kescher zappelt”.
Das WG ist nicht angegeben, ich habe sie bislang nur mit Bombs bis 17g oder kleinen Feedern gefischt. Hier am Fluß nebenan nutze ich sie mit 4lb Maxima, bei der Hatz nach Döbeln (= Karpfen-Beifang) hatte ich (glaube ich) 0,16er oder 0,18er Stroft GTM am Start. 
Man kann sie im Winter sicher auch mit ner 3lb Maxima fischen und nach oben raus würde ich nicht weiter als bis zu ner 8-Pfund-Schnur gehen.
Der Griff ist wie er ist - „griffig” und leicht zu reinigen ist er schon mal. Die Optik - naja.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas, @hester: Genau an sowas hab ich gedacht, da lohnt sich der Selbstbau ja preislich gar nicht.

@Wuemmehunter und @rutilus69: Petri zu euren Rotaugen- und federn 

Und @rustaweli wünsche ich morgen viel Erfolg mit den Rutilus maxima!


----------



## Bleizange

TobBok schrieb:


> Den @barbless angler hatte ja die Aktion der Rute interessiert...
> Shiamno beschreibt die Aktion des Blanks als absolut parabolisch und diese Angabe ist nicht gelogen.
> Beim Drill der Forelle, die von allen Fischen den meisten Widerstand leistete, bog sich die Rute gleichmäßig durch in einen schöner Art und Weise und fing so die Fluchten des Salmoniden mit Bravur ab, ohne den Eindruck zu machen, brechen zu wollen, da war noch deutlich mehr Power im Rückrat, die ich aber nicht ausschöpfen musste.
> Auch im Drill der Brachsen zeigte die Rute ihr volles Potenzial. Der Kontakt zum Fisch war einmalig gut, man hat jeden Flossenschlag und jedes Kopfdrehung der Abramis-Individuen im Handteil spüren können und die Rute ging auch hier schon in eine leichte Parabolik über.



Also handelt es sich nicht nur um ein Werbeversprechen.

In Zukunft sollte ich solche Tests und Vorstellungen nicht mehr lesen, denn sie wecken die Begierde nach ein paar Ruten und Rollen mehr.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Dieser kleine, niedliche Bivvy Table soll es wohl werden. Alleine die technische Ausstattung läßt einen mit der Zunge schnalzen.









						RidgeMonkey Vault Tech Tisch
					

Ein Tisch der Ihre Elektronik mit Strom versorgen kann Tisch schließt ein:  Große Oberfläche zum Abwischen Klappbare höhenverstellbare Beine Große verstellbare Füße Geschütztes Design Maße gefaltet: 480 x 310 x 75 mm Verstellbare Beinlänge: 250 - 360 mm Gewicht (ohne Batterie): 1,9 kg...




					www.anglingdirect.de
				




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, na Du haust ja einen raus, lieber Heinz!

Einen Angel-Beistelltisch mit USB-Powerbank und Ladefunktion? Kann das Teil auch twitern?
Viel Spaß damit, ich starte jetzt zu ÖffÖff an den großen Strom.


----------



## Skott

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Dieser kleine, niedliche Bivvy Table soll es wohl werden. Alleine die technische Ausstattung läßt einen mit der Zunge schnalzen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RidgeMonkey Vault Tech Tisch
> 
> 
> Ein Tisch der Ihre Elektronik mit Strom versorgen kann Tisch schließt ein:  Große Oberfläche zum Abwischen Klappbare höhenverstellbare Beine Große verstellbare Füße Geschütztes Design Maße gefaltet: 480 x 310 x 75 mm Verstellbare Beinlänge: 250 - 360 mm Gewicht (ohne Batterie): 1,9 kg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingdirect.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Sorry Heinz, bin ich blind oder ist dort auf der Seite wirklich nichts über die Abmessungen des Tischchens beschrieben???


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, ich starte jetzt zu ÖffÖff an den großen Strom.




Viel Erfolg euch beiden.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Öfföff ist ja Profi - wird schon klappen.

Macht bitte einen schönen Bericht mit vielen Bildern.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, ich starte jetzt zu ÖffÖff an den großen Strom.



Ich wünsche Euch beiden viel Spaß und einen schönen Nachmittag.

Liebe Grüße auch an ÖffÖff
Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Skott schrieb:


> Sorry Heinz, bin ich blind oder ist dort auf der Seite wirklich nichts über die Abmessungen des Tischchens beschrieben???



Hat mich schon nicht mehr interessiert. Die technischen Daten und der Preis haben gereicht.
Abmessungen habe ich auch keine gesehen. Aber Frägen kostet nichts!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas Na dann viel Spaß Euch beiden an der Elbe!
Danke für die gelungene Rutenbeschreibung. Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit vielleicht mitteilen warum Du erst von einem Fehlkauf ausgingst? Danke!


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Dieser kleine, niedliche Bivvy Table soll es wohl werden. Alleine die technische Ausstattung läßt einen mit der Zunge schnalzen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RidgeMonkey Vault Tech Tisch
> 
> 
> Ein Tisch der Ihre Elektronik mit Strom versorgen kann Tisch schließt ein:  Große Oberfläche zum Abwischen Klappbare höhenverstellbare Beine Große verstellbare Füße Geschütztes Design Maße gefaltet: 480 x 310 x 75 mm Verstellbare Beinlänge: 250 - 360 mm Gewicht (ohne Batterie): 1,9 kg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingdirect.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Oida..... für das Geld kriegt man ja mindestens zwei Fließentische für die Wohnstube! Und für was bitte der Strom? Kann man da seinen Herzschrittmacher direkt andocken!?


----------



## Jürgen57

Andere kaufen sich einen Eimer für teuer Geld


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Oida..... für das Geld kriegt man ja mindestens zwei Fließentische für die Wohnstube! Und für was bitte der Strom? Kann man da seinen Herzschrittmacher direkt andocken!?



Mensch Andal, Du mußt auch mal mit der Zeit gehen und nicht ständig im vorigen Jahrhundert leben. Moderne Menschen benötigen den Zugang zum Handy, oder besser, zum Smartphone rund um die Uhr, und dieser Tisch gewährleistet das jetzt. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS:. @geomas : Es gestaltet sich schwierig die eierlegende Wollmichsau zu finden.


----------



## Tricast

Auch eine patente Lösung:








						Prologic Rig Station Cruzade - Others
					

• Foldable legs • 4 accessory box included • Rig board included • 10mm heavy duty zipper • Internal mesh pocket • Main compartment can accommodate the Cruzade tackle box • Removable bivvy table...




					www.fishing-mart.com.pl
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg euch beiden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357831
> 
> Öfföff ist ja Profi - wird schon klappen.
> 
> Macht bitte einen schönen Bericht mit vielen Bildern.



Dann kannst du dir die gefluteten Elbwiesen anschauen. Georg weiß ja schon bescheid. Wir kriegen eine Hochwasserlage, Pegel steigt morgen massiv und dann ist alles landunter. Mit Glück können wir den Hafen beangeln, wahrscheinlich bleibt aber nur die......Zicke......


----------



## geomas

Bin angekommen im hübschen Tangermünde. Sah auf der Fahrt optisch sehr interessant anmutende Flüsschen wie Aland und Biese.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Mensch Andal, Du mußt auch mal mit der Zeit gehen und nicht ständig im vorigen Jahrhundert leben. Moderne Menschen benötigen den Zugang zum Handy, oder besser, zum Smartphone rund um die Uhr, und dieser Tisch gewährleistet das jetzt.


Ich hab nicht mal so eine Nervenfräse und leb trotzdem sehr entspannt. Also wozu den elektrischen Tisch  - um Stullen zu grillen!?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na, dann wünsche ich Euch trotz der Hochwasserlage viel Spaß und schuppigen Erfolg am Wasser, @geomas und @Fantastic Fishing. Das Flüsschen Aland, das ja auch im näheren Einzugsbereich meines künftigen Altersruhesitzes liegt, wurde mal in einer „Auf Achse"-Folge in der F&F besprochen. Der Aland beherbergt alles, was in der Unterwasserwelt Rang und Namen hat. Selbst Welse sollen dort schon gefangen worden sein. Und idyllisch ist es dort allemal.
Aber mal ne ganz andere Frage: Die Tage werden spürbar kürzer und die Angelfenster damit kleiner. Und auch die Wassertemperaturen haben sich wieder der 10-Grad-Marke zumindest angenähert. Die Wümme hat gerade mal noch 11 Grad. Habt Ihr noch spezielle Pläne für die letzten Wochen dieses Jahres, oder lasst Ihr die Saison so langsam ausklingen?


----------



## Andal

Die DAM hatte das mal als Pufftruttenkoffer im Sortiment. Angelzeug drin, mit Licht, wenn es Not tut und Deckel zu - fertig ist der Beistelltisch.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Aber mal ne ganz andere Frage: Die Tage werden spürbar kürzer und die Angelfenster damit kleiner. Und auch die Wassertemperaturen haben sich wieder der 10-Grad-Marke zumindest angenähert. Die Wümme hat gerade mal noch 11 Grad. Habt Ihr noch spezielle Pläne für die letzten Wochen dieses Jahres, oder lasst Ihr die Saison so langsam ausklingen?


Ich werde nach wie vor "Wurstzipfel baden", Pellets wässern und blinkern, so lang es mir vom Wetter her taugt und sonst keiner in die Planung grätscht. Den Augenarzt fürchte ich da am meisten. Rechts ist alles nur noch verschwommen und es wird immer trüber mit der Sehkraft. Liegt leider wohl mehr am Star, als am Wetter.


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde nach wie vor "Wurstzipfel baden", Pellets wässern und blinkern, so lang es mir vom Wetter her taugt und sonst keiner in die Planung grätscht. Den Augenarzt fürchte ich da am meisten. Rechts ist alles nur noch verschwommen und es wird immer trüber mit der Sehkraft. Liegt leider wohl mehr am Star, als am Wetter.


Kannst du das nicht Lasern lassen? Das mit Wirstzipfel ist auch mein Plan , hat mich irgendwie getriggert...


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Na, dann wünsche ich Euch trotz der Hochwasserlage viel Spaß und schuppigen Erfolg am Wasser, @geomas und @Fantastic Fishing.
> Aber mal ne ganz andere Frage: Die Tage werden spürbar kürzer und die Angelfenster damit kleiner. Und auch die Wassertemperaturen haben sich wieder der 10-Grad-Marke zumindest angenähert. Die Wümme hat gerade mal noch 11 Grad. Habt Ihr noch spezielle Pläne für die letzten Wochen dieses Jahres, oder lasst Ihr die Saison so langsam ausklingen?



Rotaugen, Rotaugen, Rotaugen, und zwar in Specimen Manier nach den "Dortmundern" oder den alten Herren, hier wie drüben. Ab und an mal mit Spinner und Blinker auf Hecht u Barsch sowie beim eintretenden Winterschlaf der Grundeln den hier nicht seltenen Nasen nachstellen. In schönen, schmalen Seitenkanälen mit der Pin.
Aber am Ende werde ich jede Minute einfach nutzen, geniessen und seelisch tiefst einsaugen. Waren verrückte Monate, welche ne Menge durcheinander brachten, aber viel von dem "wirklich Wichtigen" wieder ins Bewusstsein riefen.
Jetzt ist meine Befürchtung das der nächste Schlag folgt. Wollte morgen raus, alles ist fertig, sogar das Futter. Aber die Kleine ist nun verschnupft. Da ich in einem Risikogebiet wohne, sind hier alle sehr sensibilisiert. Ihr wisst schon. 3 meiner Kollegen durften letzte Woche heim wegen der Schule verwiesener Kinder samt Folgen(auch erkältet). Tests und Co.
Bin morgen gespannt.
Das Jahr kann nur besser werden.
Aber das ist wohl Jammern auf hohem Niveau.
Wünsche Euch was, meine werten Ükelianer!

Achso, man möge es mir nachsehen, aber über einen Weihnachtskarpfen wäre ich auch nicht traurig.


----------



## TobBok

barbless angler schrieb:


> Also handelt es sich nicht nur um ein Werbeversprechen.
> 
> In Zukunft sollte ich solche Tests und Vorstellungen nicht mehr lesen, denn sie wecken die Begierde nach ein paar Ruten und Rollen mehr.


Zum Glück haben wir ja alle selbst Kontrolle über unser Konsumverhalten....
Oder auch nicht, wenn ich meinen Rutenwald hier sehe.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich jetzt so langsam mal einige der Ruten auf Herz und Seele prüfen.
Einige Match Ruten warten noch auf Testläufe.
Wäre ja vllt mal Zeit das an dem Brassen Loch zu testen.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Tage werden spürbar kürzer und die Angelfenster damit kleiner. Und auch die Wassertemperaturen haben sich wieder der 10-Grad-Marke zumindest angenähert. Die Wümme hat gerade mal noch 11 Grad. Habt Ihr noch spezielle Pläne für die letzten Wochen dieses Jahres, oder lasst Ihr die Saison so langsam ausklingen?



Ich bin ja in der bequemen Situation, bis Februar nur ca. 15 mal nach Hannover zu müssen und auch sonst habe ich nur 4-5 feste Online-Termine pro Woche. Den Rest kann ich mir frei einteilen, was mir bei kluger Planung natürlich noch einige Angelfenster ermöglicht. Aktuell läuft noch eine Langfrist-aber-Minimini-Futterkampagne auf Schleie, außerdem möchte ich es an zwei/drei Gewässern auf Karpfen und Brassen  versuchen und die Barbe soll es dieses Jahr auch noch werden, und wenn ich dafür tagelang an der Leine frieren muss (Notiz an mich: Regencape besorgen). Kaulbarsch und Giebel sollen dieses Jahr bei mir noch Premiere feiern und Lauben und Hasel hatte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht am Haken. Ob ich das alles noch umsetzen kann steht zwar in den Sternen, aber wenn das Wetter noch etwas mitspielt - schaun wir mal 

Auf Hasel hatte ich es heute schon erfolglos probiert, dafür weiß ich nun, wer mich beim Pickern im Knochenwald immer mit spitzen Bissen nervt: Es ist Familie Gobio, die heute gegen einzelne Pinkies am 18er Haken aber keine Chance hatte. War zwar nicht lange am Wasser, aber es war mit der Picker ein recht kurzweiliges Vergnügen. Wird sicher mal wiederholt, hatte dort noch nie Gründlinge gefangen und bin gespannt, wie groß sie dort werden.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Kannst du das nicht Lasern lassen? Das mit Wirstzipfel ist auch mein Plan , hat mich irgendwie getriggert...


Zuerst muss mal eindeutig feststehen, was es genau ist und dazu werde ich wohl für etwas in eine Augenklinik müssen. Und dann wird entschieden, was gemacht wird. Aber wer lässt sich gerne im Auge herumstochern?


----------



## Skott

Andal schrieb:


> Zuerst muss mal eindeutig feststehen, was es genau ist und dazu werde ich wohl für etwas in eine Augenklinik müssen. Und dann wird entschieden, was gemacht wird. Aber wer lässt sich gerne im Auge herumstochern?


Wenn es doch dann aber hilft, vielleicht doch, lieber Andal?


----------



## Andal

Skott schrieb:


> Wenn es doch dann aber hilft, vielleicht doch, lieber Andal?


Stimmt. Es nütz ja nix, den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken. Als einäugiger Bandit, als Moshe Dajan des Fischens will ich auch nicht enden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich hatte heute einen angelfreien Tag (wir waren heute Mittag eingeladen und da lohnt weder vor- noch nachher ein Gang ans Wasser. Stattdessen habe ich mir mal wieder Jens Bursells „Specimen Hunting" aus dem Bücheregal genommen und etwas geschmökert. Hängengebieben bin ich beim Kapitel Karauschen. Eine Karausche habe ich noch nie gefangen, aber vor zwei Jahren mal einen Giebel im kleinen Wiesenfluss. Elektrisiert hat mich folgender Satz: „Beim gezielten Angeln auf große Karauschen verlegen sie es vielleicht sowieso besser in die kalte Jahreszeit." Die steht uns gerade bevor und daher habe ich heute beschlossen, es in den verbleibenden Wochen dieses Jahres doch gezielt auf Karauschen und Giebel zu probieren. Dass mir beide Arten in der Competiton noch fehlen, ist natürlich reiner Zufall (räusper!). Dafür werde ich mich nicht direkt an den kleinen Wiesenfluss begeben, sondern an einer der beiden Altarme. Die sind beide flach und schlammig, im Sommer von Seerosenfeldern überdeckt. Im Frühjahr finden sich dort gerne Carp-Hunter ein. Ich werde versuchen, die Bursellschen Tipps (sparsam füttern, kleine Köder und eine leichte Posenmontage an der Matchrute)  zu beherzigen und vor allem viel Zeit in dieses Projekt investieren. Die wird nötig sein, denn im KosmosBuch Friedfische der SHG Dortmund gibt es bekanntlich auch ein Kapitel über die Angelei auf Karauschen. Darin steht der wenig Mut machende Satz: Eine Aufgabe für hartgesottene Specimen Hunter, die auch nach einigen erfolglosen Tagen noch voll motiviert bei der Sache bleiben ..."
Das meine Chancen vergleichsweise gering sind, stört mich wenig. 2020 war für mich eine grandiose Saison mit vielen schönen und auch einigen Ausnahmefischen. Ich konnte richtig große Plötzen fangen, zahlreiche Alande und Brassen jenseits der 50 cm, gleiche mehrere Karpfen und auch die hart erarbeitete Barbe und die Äsche aus der Leine haben mein Anglerherz sehr, sehr glücklich gemacht. Ein Scheitern des Giebel-Karauschen-Projektes zum Jahresabschluss wäre daher nicht schlimm. Gleich am kommenden Wochenende werde ich starten. Euch allen wünsche ich schon mal einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Giebel könnten noch beißen. Für Karauschen ist es mMn schon zu kalt.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg dabei Stephan.


----------



## Tricast

Wir drücken Dir schon mal die Daumen für das Projekt Giebel und Karausche. Viel Erfolg lieber Stephan.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## TobBok

Mal ne Frage in die Runde....
Wann habt ihr das letzte Mal geangelt ohne Anzufüttern?
Also ohne Grundfutter und sonst was?!

Habe darüber nachgedacht das Projekt mit Mais und Wurm in Angriff zu nehmen.....


----------



## rutilus69

TobBok schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde....
> Wann habt ihr das letzte Mal geangelt ohne Anzufüttern?
> Also ohne Grundfutter und sonst was?!
> 
> Habe darüber nachgedacht das Projekt mit Mais und Wurm in Angriff zu nehmen.....


Grade gestern. Nue ab und an ein paar Maiskörner, Micropellets oder Liquidized Bread. Mit Grundfutter war ich schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs.


----------



## Andal

TobBok schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde....
> Wann habt ihr das letzte Mal geangelt ohne Anzufüttern?
> Also ohne Grundfutter und sonst was?!
> 
> Habe darüber nachgedacht das Projekt mit Mais und Wurm in Angriff zu nehmen.....


Das mache ich am Rhein relativ häufig, weil ich irgendwie immer das Gefühl habe, dass ich eh bloss "für die Holländer" anfüttere. Bedingt dann aber auch relativ aromareiche Köder, oder das Wissen um die Standplätze der Zielfische.

Aber einen Wurm kann man durchaus "mal so" baden - irgendwer wird schon vorbeikommen.


----------



## Andal

...etwas anderes tut man ja beim Aalfischen grundsätzlich auch nicht. Man tüdelt einen Wurm an die Montage und dann ab dafür, wo man Aale vermutet, oder weiss. Und siehe da, bisweilen geht es auch (noch).


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, in Frage käme dann auch ein Bait-Waiter wie dieser hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canal Waiter | Drennan International
> 
> 
> The Canal Waiter securely holds up to three 1.1pt Maggi boxes. It features three holes to hold 1.1-pint bait boxes and also features a useful bowl to store either groundbait or other items of tackle. A threaded attachment allows it to securely screw onto a bankstick or seat box accessory arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drennantackle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da könnte man in der breiten Vertiefung eben auch gut Hakenlöser, Telefon, Futterkörbe... parken beim Angeln.
> Das quadratische Bait-Waiter Modell von Fox/Matrix kommt zusätzlich mit so ner Art superflachen Schalen-Einsätzen.



Vielleicht ist dieses Teil auch was für dich. Sowohl kompaktibel mit Preston/Korum  Snaplock wie aber auch wahlwiese auf den Bankstick schraubbar. Gehen genau 6 kleine Köderdosen drauf


----------



## Tobias85

TobBok schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde....
> Wann habt ihr das letzte Mal geangelt ohne Anzufüttern?
> Also ohne Grundfutter und sonst was?!
> 
> Habe darüber nachgedacht das Projekt mit Mais und Wurm in Angriff zu nehmen.....



Ich hab heute für die Hasel mal 5 Pinkies versenkt vor dem Angeln, war aber dann zu faul, das weiterzuführen. Das war schon mehr, als ich an meinen Bächen normalerweise füttere.

@Wuemmehunter: Spannend! Karausche hätte ich auch gerne, aber die habe ich eigentlich aufgegeben für dieses Jahr. Das einzige Gewässer in meiner Nähe, in dem wohl Karauschen vorkommen, bietet eine Chance von ca. 1:80 Millionen, nicht sehr hilfreich, dazu die Temperaturen. Umso mehr drücke ich dir die Daumen!


----------



## skyduck

Mein heutiger Angeltag an einer anderen Stelle an der Ruhr war wenig spektakulär. Es gab leider nur wieder reichlich Grundeln. Zusätzlich habe ich es wieder mit der Wurscht versucht. Am Karpfenfeeder  mit sehr stark bindenden Methodfutter durchsetzt mit Minipellets und Wurtststücken. 
Eigentlich habe ich mir von der Stelle deutlich mehr versprochen, rechts ist ein kleiner Einlauf und links fließt die Ruhr nach einer Insel wieder zusammen. 300m stromauf ist ein kleines Wehr.Aber leider ging der Plan einfach nicht auf.


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde....
> Wann habt ihr das letzte Mal geangelt ohne Anzufüttern?
> Also ohne Grundfutter und sonst was?!
> ....



Korrekt mit Grundfutter habe ich noch nie geangelt. Oft mit Liquidized Bread im Futterkorb, mit Micropellets im Method-Korb oder nem Pellet-Mix im PVA-Beutel.

Lose gefüttert  habe ich fast immer - zum Beispiel Mais oder Pellets per Katschi.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Erstmal ein Petri an alle Fänger des Wochenedes, und thx für die genialen Bilder die ihr hier immer einstellt !
Dann mal ein Appell an den Ükel,könnt ihr dem lieben @rhinefisher   mal auf die Finger klopfen 
Da bin ich mit ihm verabredet zum Ansitz, und der gute Mann kommt ohne Rute, und ist gar nicht in Laune zum Angeln 
Lässt mich armen Anfänger das alles alleine machen...
Tapfer wie ich bin, hab ich es natürlich durchgezogen, und fairer Weise sei gesagt, er hat mich zumindest mit Montage und Rat unterstützt 
Anbei mal Bilder, wir hatten 2 Rotaugen,davon ein saftiges.

War nur ein kurzer Trip, round about ca 3Std Angelzeit,wobei ich einen Teil davon auch in Raubfische investiert habe.
Dafür war die Ausbeute ganz ok, zudem hab ich ne Menge Grundeln geholt, und mir welche für die Deadbait Season auf Vorrat eingetütet 
Also ein durchaus gelungener Tag, und das Wetter war auch sehr angenehm.
Alleine dafür lohnt es sich schon raus zu ziehen, und was gibt es schöneres als mit Freunden am Wasser zu sein !
Die fehlende Motivation kann ich dem Mann zudem nicht verdenken, ich glaube der hat einfach schon zu viele Fische gefangen in seinem Leben  
Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag Abend !!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> fehlende Motivation kann ich dem Mann zudem nicht verdenken, ich glaube der hat einfach schon zu viele Fische gefangen in seinem Leben


Witzbold...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Warte ab, nächstes Mal komme ich ohne Tackle und gucke _Dir_ zu 
Wobei Du kennst mich ja, dazu bin ich leider viel zu "stoked" wenns ums Angeln geht ,das würd ich gar nicht aushalten nur zuzugucken


----------



## TobBok

So, jetzt habe ich 3 Wochen Urlaub. Wird Zeit, dass ich mich mal wieder mit @Tobias85 in Verbindung setze.
Mal gucken was wir zwei Namensvettern so bewegen können..... 

Projektstart Morgen ist: Früh aufstehen, 06:30. Katze und Hund füttern. mit Hund ganz zufällig am Mühlenkolk vorbei marschieren, schauen ob die Rotaugen noch in den Krautfahnen stehen. Wenn auch Barsche da sind, verschieb ich das stippen wieder....Made oder Wurm, da hab ich zu viel Beifang und die kleinen Kerle schlucken bis sonst wohin...da hab ich keine Lust zu. Dann muss ich mal auf den Wetterbericht schauen. Momentan haben wir immer Nieselregen. Der schreckt mich nicht ab. Da fische ich auch noch ohne Schirm....aber was momentan brutal ist, ist die Strömung in der Aller. So stark war es seit gefühlt 2 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Andal

Wie war das nochmal mit den Wünschen? Karauschen und Stippen...?






Btw... der Kescher ist mal geil!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute einen angelfreien Tag (wir waren heute Mittag eingeladen und da lohnt weder vor- noch nachher ein Gang ans Wasser. Stattdessen habe ich mir mal wieder Jens Bursells „Specimen Hunting" aus dem Bücheregal genommen und etwas geschmökert. Hängengebieben bin ich beim Kapitel Karauschen. Eine Karausche habe ich noch nie gefangen, aber vor zwei Jahren mal einen Giebel im kleinen Wiesenfluss. Elektrisiert hat mich folgender Satz: „Beim gezielten Angeln auf große Karauschen verlegen sie es vielleicht sowieso besser in die kalte Jahreszeit." Die steht uns gerade bevor und daher habe ich heute beschlossen, es in den verbleibenden Wochen dieses Jahres doch gezielt auf Karauschen und Giebel zu probieren. Dass mir beide Arten in der Competiton noch fehlen, ist natürlich reiner Zufall (räusper!). Dafür werde ich mich nicht direkt an den kleinen Wiesenfluss begeben, sondern an einer der beiden Altarme. Die sind beide flach und schlammig, im Sommer von Seerosenfeldern überdeckt. Im Frühjahr finden sich dort gerne Carp-Hunter ein. Ich werde versuchen, die Bursellschen Tipps (sparsam füttern, kleine Köder und eine leichte Posenmontage an der Matchrute)  zu beherzigen und vor allem viel Zeit in dieses Projekt investieren. Die wird nötig sein, denn im KosmosBuch Friedfische der SHG Dortmund gibt es bekanntlich auch ein Kapitel über die Angelei auf Karauschen. Darin steht der wenig Mut machende Satz: Eine Aufgabe für hartgesottene Specimen Hunter, die auch nach einigen erfolglosen Tagen noch voll motiviert bei der Sache bleiben ..."
> Das meine Chancen vergleichsweise gering sind, stört mich wenig. 2020 war für mich eine grandiose Saison mit vielen schönen und auch einigen Ausnahmefischen. Ich konnte richtig große Plötzen fangen, zahlreiche Alande und Brassen jenseits der 50 cm, gleiche mehrere Karpfen und auch die hart erarbeitete Barbe und die Äsche aus der Leine haben mein Anglerherz sehr, sehr glücklich gemacht. Ein Scheitern des Giebel-Karauschen-Projektes zum Jahresabschluss wäre daher nicht schlimm. Gleich am kommenden Wochenende werde ich starten. Euch allen wünsche ich schon mal einen guten Start in die neue Woche.



Kopf hoch Stephan das wird schon. 
Ich habs gestern doch noch ans Wasser geschafft, wenn auch nicht lange. Der Hauptfluss war entsprechend hoch also bin ich ins Altwasser geflüchtet.







Eine Rute hatte ich mit ner Laube auf nen Hecht ausgelegt und eine mit ner Semmelflocke auf nen Giebel bzw evtl ne verschollene Karausche.
Gefangen hab ich dann 5 sehr schöne Karpfen eine 74er Hecht Dame und 4 schöne Rotfedern .











Von den Giebeln die ich im Frühjahr gefangen hab liesen sich leider keine blicken.

@Wuemmehunter
Um deine Frage zum Giebel zu beantworten, sie beisen das ganze Jahr wenn man weis wo sie stehen. Die schönsten hab ich aber immer im Frühjahr gefangen wie man an älteren Beiträgen sieht. März-April finde ich hier die beste Zeit und da vorallem im Altwasser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich wusste bisher nicht, das um diese Uhrzeit menschliches Leben möglich ist.


----------



## Minimax

Guten Morgen liebe Jungs,

und zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger des Sonntags, und vielen Dank für die Berichte und Eure schönen Bilder von den Gewässern und Fischen!

Zu der Beistelltischdebatte kann ich als Leichtfuß nichts sinnvolles beitragen, und umgetretene Köderdosen nehme ich als periodisch, aber selten wiederkehrendes
Übel in Kauf. Passiert halt hin und wieder.
Übrigens hilft der beste Beistelltisch und die festeste Köderdose garnichts, wenn man die Madendose nicht richtig zumacht, und sich ein halber Liter Maden auf die Wanderschaft durch das ganze Minimobil und alle Gepäckstücke macht, wie aktuell geschehen. Das muss ich heute im Laufe des Tages lösen, aber ich schätze, das wird in den nächsten Wochen viel Gebrumme im Auto geben.
Ich wünsch @Andal gute Besserung hinsichtlich des Augenleidens und feiere Ihn für seinen schneidigen Moshe-Dajan Vergleich, mit dem Mindset kann ja nichts schiefgehen Du harter Hund!
Und gute wünsche gehen auch raus an @geomas und @Fantastic Fishing , die trotz Hochwasser bestimmt ein tolles Ükeltreffen veranstalten werden, viel Spass Euch im schönen Tangermünde. Übrigens ist das von FF beworbene Seeungeheuerbuch angekommen und bereitet mir viel Freude.
Die Frage von @Wuemmehunter hinsichtlich der Strategie für Herbst und WInter ist gut gestellt: Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich keinerlei Angelprojekte neben dem Kerngeschäft dieses Jahr verwirklicht habe, also werd ich auch jetzt nicht mehr umstellen und meinen Döbelstiefel weiterhin durchziehen, nicht umsonst sind es ja ganzjährig aktive Fische. Allerdings werde ich etwas behäbiger und robuster vorgehen, allein schon, weil Feinrutenfummelei bei der Kälte nicht so praktikabel ist. Irgendwann drohen auch die jährlichen Quappen-Französischkurse bei bitterer Kälte, für die ein Pärchen robuste Telefeeder zu mir auf dem Weg sind. Und dann müsste ich ja auch mal bei Nebel und Krähengekrächze auch mal ein bisschen Blech durchs Wasser ziehen, oder ein totes Fischlein (Nur woher nehmen, in der kalten Jahreszeit?) anbieten. Aber zu neunzig Prozent werde ich versuchen, vereinzelte Johnnies ans Band zu kriegen, oder verfroren und frustriert Winzige Rotaugen oder Güstern bei sinkeder, blasser WIntersonne zum ANbiss zu überreden. Der Sommer war sehr kurz, Charlie Brown.
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Captain_H00k

Montag Morgen und direkt gehts hier weiter mit Fangberichten ,nicht schlecht !
Der Ükel schläft nie, gefällt mir 
Petri @dawurzelsepp !
Euch allen einen guten Start in die frische Woche


----------



## Minimax

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Der Ükel schläft nie



Also das können wir ja mal festhalten.v


----------



## rustaweli

Läuft zäh, neben Grundeln bisher einen großen Ükel und gerade den Freund hier. Die erste dieses Jahr. Gestern noch erwähnt, freue mich.
Weiter geht es.


----------



## Tobias85

Ein schöner Näsling, die Schuppenanordnung erinnert mich grade sehr an eine Äsche. Petri! 

Und @dawurzelsepp: Wahnsinn, ich glaube für die ausgebliebenen Giebel wurdest du angemessen entschädigt, auch dir ein Petri zu der stattlichen Stecke!


----------



## Andal

N. nasus war mal in den Fließgewässern rund um München so massenhaft vertreten, dass man ihn auf dem jährlichen Feste auf der Theresienwiese zum Steckerlfisch erhob. Mit dem königlichen Ansinnen, über Holzkohlefeuer an Stöcken gegart, dass sie auch weniger gut betuchte Bürger mal ein Schmankerl leisten konnten. Die Maß Bier kostete damals noch deutlich unter 20 Pfennigen...!

Heute grillt man Makrelen und "Edelfische" für Gutbetuchte ... auch das Bier wurde geringfügig teurer.


----------



## Hecht100+

Gut das du nur geringfügig schreibst, 16 Euro für eine Maß Weizen, 3 Maß oder eine neue Rolle.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Andal gute Besserung hinsichtlich des Augenleidens und feiere Ihn für seinen schneidigen Moshe-Dajan Vergleich, mit dem Mindset kann ja nichts schiefgehen Du harter Hund!


Ein Arzt meinte mal zu mir, dass man gewisse Körperteile nicht umsonst paarweise hat. Da geht man nicht tot, wenn man auf eine Hälfte des Paares verzichten muss. Hart, aber wahr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 3 Maß oder eine neue Rolle.




Lieber die Rolle.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gut das du nur geringfügig schreibst, 16 Euro für eine Maß Weizen, 3 Maß oder eine neue Rolle.


"Kaufen Sie dieses Jahr einen neuen Wagen?"

"Nein, ich gehe mit der Familie auf die Wies'n!"


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> dass sie auch weniger gut betuchte Bürger mal ein Schmankerl leisten konnten. Die Maß Bier kostete damals noch deutlich unter 20 Pfennigen...!





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gut das du nur geringfügig schreibst, 16 Euro für eine Maß Weizen



Das ist Realsatire- 16 tacken für ein Bierchen,  man fragt sich, wie die Leutchen bei dem goldteuren Nektar noch blau werden können. Kein Wunder das sie beim Schnackseln dann sparen müssen und statt kostspieliger Hotelzimmer dann die Gebüsche am Bavariaring nutzen.


----------



## Andal

Aber wenn man mal so vergleicht, besonders mit den Preisen in der Gastronomie, ist Angeln wirklich noch ein bezahlbarer Zeitvertreib. Mit dem, was ein Essen plus Getränk kostet, kommt man auch als spezialisierter Angler ziemlich weit.


----------



## Hecht100+

Rechne das mal auf den Oettinger-Kurs um, selbst bei Paulaner oder Erdinger oder Co. wird dir noch schlecht.


----------



## Andal

Man muss dem gegenhalten, dass der Literpreis gegenüber der normalen Dauergastronomie gar nicht so abgehoben ist. Trotzdem. Geh 3-4 mal im Monat in ein Lokal, eine Kneipe und du hast den Gegenwert einer brandneuen Drennan Rute verpulvert!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aus nem Euro für ne Schachtel Maden kann man als Angler Essen für ne ganze Woche oder mehr machen(wenn man denn will).

Und dann hat man das Geld für Wies'n wieder drin.......


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aus nem Euro für ne Schachtel Maden kann man als Angler Essen für ne ganze Woche oder mehr machen(wenn man denn will).
> 
> Und dann hat man das Geld für Wies'n wieder drin.......


Wobei man hier aber auch zwischen der noch relativ beschaulichen Mittags-Wies'n und dem, was nach 16.00 Uhr über die Stadt hereinbricht, unterscheiden muss.

Mir ist für beide Fälle mittlerweile das Angelzeug deutlich lieber!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei man hier aber auch zwischen der noch relativ beschaulichen Mittags-Wies'n und dem, was nach 16.00 Uhr über die Stadt hereinbricht, unterscheiden muss.


EDIT: Verzeihung, Gelöscht- gehört hier nicht hin, auch ein Minimax (und eigentlich in besonderem Masse ihr kennt mich Jungs  ) darf mal die Nerven verlieren.
keep calm and ükel on,
stiff upper lip,
Euer Hysteriker vom Dienst
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: Verzeihung, Gelöscht- gehört hier nicht hin, auch ein Minimax (und eigentlich in besonderem Masse ihr kennt mich Jungs  ) darf mal die Nerven verlieren.
> keep calm and ükel on,
> stiff upper lip,
> Euer Hysteriker vom Dienst
> Minimax


Na über die Heimsuchung der Bierhallen durch "feierndes Paatyvolk" darfst du dich schon auslassen.


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir wieder ein herzliches Petri @all.
Gestern wars bei mir auch wieder soweit, es ging mal wieder an die Donau in der Hoffnung dieses Jahr doch noch ein schönes Rotauge zu erwischen. Dass Wetter war besser als erwartet (kein Nebel und wenig Wind) und so baute ich guter Dinge meinen Platz auf.









Leider war die Strömung doch stärker als angenommen, wahrscheinlich bedingt durch die Regenfälle der letzten Wochen. 60 gr. Futterkörbe blieben grad so liegen, aber wenn ein Schiff vorbeikam gingen auch diese auf Wanderschaft. Normalerweise reichen 30-40 gr. Körbe locker aus aber egal. 
Eine Rute (Daiwa Ninja in 3.60 / Wg 40-120, Köder halibutt-Pellet und Pop-Up Mais als Selbsthak-Montage) 20 m raus vor die Kante und die Hauptrute Browning Black Magic M in 4,20 / WG 80, Schlaufenmontage und als Köder Wurm, Mais, Curry-Weizen)  40 m raus ins 5 m Loch. 
Und dann war erstmal Stille, so richtig schön um Runterzukommen und die Nerven zu erholen...... bis dann eine Schwanenfamilie bei mir eingeflogen ist, haben einen Lärm gemacht wie ein Flugzeug  Aber zum Glück weitergezogen und mich nicht belagert.
Und die erste Halbe Stunde tat sich erstmal.....gar nix. Weder auf Mais, Weizen Pellet...nüscht. Also Wurm aufgezogen in der Hoffnung dass es den Grundeln schon zu kalt ist (Wassertemperatur gute 10 Grad).
Platz angeworfen dauert es keine 10 Sekunden ruckelt die Spitze. Also ich Spannung aufgenommen und eingeholt.....nix. Der Wurm aber angefressen und ich dachte nur "also doch Grundeln"   Hab dann noch verschiedene Variationen mit und ohne Wurm probiert, mit hakengrößen rauf und runter.... nix. Nicht mal die blöden Grundeln konnte ich Haken, es war zum verrückt werden. 
Um 10.00 bekam ich dann Besuch von meiner Familie und ich musste meinen Großen (fast 3 J.) davor bewahren vor lauter Freude Papa beim Angeln zu besuchen über die Steinpackung in die Donau zu kullern , Angeln war in dem Moment zweitrangig 
Um 11.00 hab ich dann auch wieder eingepackt, der Wind wurde garstig und gefangen wurde eh nix mehr. Ich glaube für die nächste Zeit bin ich von der Donau geheilt, müsste da viel öfter hin um die richtigen Plätze zu finden oder mal einen ganzen Tag angeln und richtig viel Futter einbringen, um die Fische zu mir zu locken. Aber es gibt ja noch dass Altwasser, mal sehen was das Wetter noch so bringt und vielleicht ergibt sich nochmal ein Angelfenster.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch spezielle Pläne für die letzten Wochen dieses Jahres, oder lasst Ihr die Saison so langsam ausklingen?





Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit ihm verabredet zum Ansitz, und der gute Mann kommt ohne Rute, und ist gar nicht in Laune zum Angeln
> Lässt mich armen Anfänger das alles alleine machen...



Da gibt es einen Zusammenhang......


----------



## Tobias85

Ach Leute, ihr mit eurem Tacklewahn macht es einem nicht leicht, besonders unser Kurator aus dem Norden. Da stöbert man (natürlich nur rein zufällig) in den Kleinanzeigen nach Angelruten und zack - stößt man auf ein Konvolut alter wunderschöner Silstar-Steckruten. Gut, an den Pickern komme ich vorbei, meine reicht mir vollkommen, und die enthaltene Traverse X ist leider ne Spinnrute, aber es gibt da auch eine Silstar Graphite 3861-420, eine Matchrute mit B20-Aktion. Kennt die zufällig jemand?

Brauchen tu ich die natürlich nicht, schließlich hab ich schon eine Match mit quasi exakt den Spezifikationen, aber dennoch löst sie irrationale Begehrlichkeiten in mir aus. Ist das dieses Kuratoren-Syndrom? Hab ich mich zu lange im Ükel rumgetrieben? Naja, ne unverbindliche Anfrage, ob die Rute auch einzeln zu erwerben wäre und wie dann der Preis läge, ist erstmal raus, wahrscheinlich hat sich das danach eh erledigt.


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Hat Dich jetzt auch diese heimtückische Krankheit aus Korea erwischt mit Namen "Silstar"? Hier zu Lande auch als "Kuratoren-Syndrom" bekannt. Es gibt nur ein Mittel dagegen das hilft: Man muß sich der Krankheit ganz und bedingunglos hingeben. Oder wie ein guter Freund zu sagen pflegt: Die Passion fängt erst beim finanziellen Ruin an.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS:. Dir fehlt eine 13ft Match!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Läuft zäh, neben Grundeln bisher einen großen Ükel und gerade den Freund hier. Die erste dieses Jahr. Gestern noch erwähnt, freue mich.
> Weiter geht es.
> Anhang anzeigen 357907



Bei so nen schönen Essling braucht man doch gar keine anderen Fische mehr. Petri zum schönen makellosen Fisch.

@Racklinger 
Hatte ja etwas vorher geschrieben das bei mir aktuell das Wasser erhöht ist, da kommt die Tage noch bissl was zu dir.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Brauchen tu ich die natürlich nicht, schließlich hab ich schon eine Match mit quasi exakt den Spezifikationen, aber dennoch löst sie irrationale Begehrlichkeiten in mir aus. Ist das dieses Kuratoren-Syndrom? Hab ich mich zu lange im Ükel rumgetrieben? Naja, ne unverbindliche Anfrage, ob die Rute auch einzeln zu erwerben wäre und wie dann der Preis läge, ist erstmal raus, wahrscheinlich hat sich das danach eh erledigt.



Sei stark, ich hab den Teufelskreis durchbrochen, und sitze oft mit Popcorn, aber offenem Mund vor dem Ükeltanz um das ganze schwere, schwabbelige Oldie-Geraffel. Ich glaube, im direkten Vergleich mit aktuellen Ruten, auch günstigen, erweisst sich so mancher Blast from the Past vom Leistungsumfang her eher als Kogha oder Silverman.

Nicht das ich nicht auch eine kleine Antikenabteilung hätte: Die sündhaft teuren, restaurierten Splits warpen sich irgendwo unsachgemäss gelagert in meinen Katakomben ins Korkenziehernirvana -(praktisch ungefischt, versteht sich), Die Silstar Schwingspitzenrute liegt als Heim von Wollmäusen unter dem Bett (hätt sie neulich fast mal rausgeholt, weil oiviel von solchen Ruten die Rede ist, habs dann doch gelassen), Was aus der Hardy Avon, und der 13´Matchmaker (oh und irgendwo ist noch sone alte Schwabbelmatch von, ich irgendner renommiertenenglischenlegendenfirma EDIT: Shakespeare) geworden ist, wissen die Götter, und ich will garnicht erst von den nutzlosen Hardyglasfliegenruten anfangen (hab dem Kurator mit Mühe und Not eine aufgedrängt,der von meiner Hartnäckigkeit schon peinlich berührt war, der Gute wenn Du magst kann auch eine in Richtung Hannover wandern, bitte PN).

Jedenfalls: Ich würde auf moderne, versatile Ruten setzen, die in unglaublicher Qualität in allen Geschmacksrichtungen auf dem Markt sind. Und abgesehen vom antiquarischen: Ausser man ist _der Kurator_, der nun wirklich mit jedem Stecken an jedem Tag umgehen kann, ist es glaube ich für uns Menschen klüger, sich an eine
Rute zu gewöhnen, ihre Launen und Grenzen genau kennenzulernen, als jeden Tag mit einer anderen 2meterirgendwas leichten Oldiegrundrute loszuziehen.
Genuss an Ruten kommt von Kennerschaft und gemeinsamen Abenteuern, und nicht weil sie alt sind und nur ein 3g Körbchen transportieren können, obwohl der Blank dick wie eine Heugabel ist.

hg
Minimax

Haha, Jungs, das ist mal ne Ansage, was? Seht Euch nur vor, ich bin krankgeschrieben und in rebellischer Stimmung! Wer weiss, vielleicht verfasse ich später noch ne Hasstirade gegen altertümliche Wackelknarz Statios, mit mir ist heut nicht gut Kirschen essen!


----------



## Tobias85

Heinz, ne 13ft. Match brauche ich jetzt auch noch? Fällst du mir jetzt in den Rücken und fachst das Feuer noch weiter an? 



Tricast schrieb:


> Oder wie ein guter Freund zu sagen pflegt: Die Passion fängt erst beim finanziellen Ruin an.


Wenn das so weiter geht, macht er seinem Namen auch alle Ehre.  

@Minimax: Im Kern tatsächlich wahre Worte, aber nachdem meine Graphite Picker ja so federleicht ist, ist die Match aus der Reihe grundsätzlich schonmal spannend. Außerdem: Es geht ja überhaupt nicht drum, den Rutenwald mit benötigtem Ruten zu füllen, es geht nur um die verdammten Herzchen in meinen Augen, wenn ich das Bild der Silstar Match sehe.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Heinz, ne 13ft. Match brauche ich jetzt auch noch? Fällst du mir jetzt in den Rücken und fachst das Feuer noch weiter an?
> 
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht, macht er seinem Namen auch alle Ehre.
> 
> @Minimax es geht nur um die verdammten Herzchen in meinen Augen, wenn ich das Bild der Silstar Match sehe.



Die Herzchen verstellen etwas den Blick auf das fragwürdige 90er Jahre Graphitshishi des Blanks, die peinlichen knalligroten Ringwicklungen und natürlich auf den fetten, goldenen und vermutlich leicht abgeriebenen "Vokuhilar" ähh.. "Silstar" Schriftzug.
just sayin´.


----------



## rustaweli

So meine werten Herren, wieder daheim.
Bei mir blieb es heute bei Grundeln ( aber fast alle arg winzig), den erwähnten Freund welcher unser Wappen so schön zieret und der wunderbaren Nase. So lange am Wasser, aber kein einziges Rotauge. Verstehe wer will! Jedenfalls habe ich alle mir möglichen Register gezogen, aber sie gingen mir aus dem Weg. Vorfachstärken gewechselt, von 10er bis 14er. Haken zwischen 14 und 18. Eine, zwei, drei Maden. Caster und Made, Mais, Mais/Made. Zwischendurch mit Pose u Aqualite, da auch mal mit Wurm. Die meiste Zeit jedoch mit der Picker, welche heut auch einzig fing.
Aber sehr schön war es wieder und sehr erfreut war ich natürlich über die Nase. Haben schon was, vor allem solch netten Blick, welcher ein freundliches Wesen vermuten läßt.
Auch bißl was von Flipper.




Seht Ihr sein eroberndes Lächeln?

Habt ne schöne Zeit!


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Herzchen verstellen etwas den Blick auf das fragwürdige 90er Jahre Graphitshishi des Blanks, die peinlichen knalligroten Ringwicklungen und natürlich auf den fetten, goldenen und vermutlich leicht abgeriebenen "Vokuhilar" ähh.. "Silstar" Schriftzug.
> just sayin´.


Also die Silstar Schwingspitzenrute würde ich dir für kleines Geld abnehmen um dich weiter von diesen unnützen Zeugs zu entlasten und das Leben einfacher zu machen. Aufgeräumt und ohne Wollmäuse lebt es sich auch einfach besser...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Gelegenheit den Ballast loszuwerden, Mini.

Schlag zu.


----------



## Andal

Racklinger schrieb:


> Auch von mir wieder ein herzliches Petri @all.
> Gestern wars bei mir auch wieder soweit, es ging mal wieder an die Donau in der Hoffnung dieses Jahr doch noch ein schönes Rotauge zu erwischen. Dass Wetter war besser als erwartet (kein Nebel und wenig Wind) und so baute ich guter Dinge meinen Platz auf.
> Anhang anzeigen 357914
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357915
> 
> Leider war die Strömung doch stärker als angenommen, wahrscheinlich bedingt durch die Regenfälle der letzten Wochen. 60 gr. Futterkörbe blieben grad so liegen, aber wenn ein Schiff vorbeikam gingen auch diese auf Wanderschaft. Normalerweise reichen 30-40 gr. Körbe locker aus aber egal.
> Eine Rute (Daiwa Ninja in 3.60 / Wg 40-120, Köder halibutt-Pellet und Pop-Up Mais als Selbsthak-Montage) 20 m raus vor die Kante und die Hauptrute Browning Black Magic M in 4,20 / WG 80, Schlaufenmontage und als Köder Wurm, Mais, Curry-Weizen)  40 m raus ins 5 m Loch.
> Und dann war erstmal Stille, so richtig schön um Runterzukommen und die Nerven zu erholen...... bis dann eine Schwanenfamilie bei mir eingeflogen ist, haben einen Lärm gemacht wie ein Flugzeug  Aber zum Glück weitergezogen und mich nicht belagert.
> Und die erste Halbe Stunde tat sich erstmal.....gar nix. Weder auf Mais, Weizen Pellet...nüscht. Also Wurm aufgezogen in der Hoffnung dass es den Grundeln schon zu kalt ist (Wassertemperatur gute 10 Grad).
> Platz angeworfen dauert es keine 10 Sekunden ruckelt die Spitze. Also ich Spannung aufgenommen und eingeholt.....nix. Der Wurm aber angefressen und ich dachte nur "also doch Grundeln"   Hab dann noch verschiedene Variationen mit und ohne Wurm probiert, mit hakengrößen rauf und runter.... nix. Nicht mal die blöden Grundeln konnte ich Haken, es war zum verrückt werden.
> Um 10.00 bekam ich dann Besuch von meiner Familie und ich musste meinen Großen (fast 3 J.) davor bewahren vor lauter Freude Papa beim Angeln zu besuchen über die Steinpackung in die Donau zu kullern , Angeln war in dem Moment zweitrangig
> Um 11.00 hab ich dann auch wieder eingepackt, der Wind wurde garstig und gefangen wurde eh nix mehr. Ich glaube für die nächste Zeit bin ich von der Donau geheilt, müsste da viel öfter hin um die richtigen Plätze zu finden oder mal einen ganzen Tag angeln und richtig viel Futter einbringen, um die Fische zu mir zu locken. Aber es gibt ja noch dass Altwasser, mal sehen was das Wetter noch so bringt und vielleicht ergibt sich nochmal ein Angelfenster.


Von so einem vergleichsweise ententeichglattem Wasser und Bedingungen, wo auch 60er Körbe liegenbleiben, können wir am "Wildfluss" Mittlerer Oberrhein nur träumen! 

# Kurator Syndrom, Morbus antikus...

Ich denke, hier wird zu sehr an das unausweichliche nächste Treffen der Ükels gedacht und um die Sorge, da nicht mehr mit betagten Angelgeräten mithalten zu können. Brüder, macht euch nicht irre! The man makes the angler, not the tackle!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> das fragwürdige 90er Jahre Graphitshishi des Blanks, die peinlichen knalligroten Ringwicklungen und natürlich auf den fetten, goldenen und vermutlich leicht abgeriebenen "Vokuhilar" ähh.. "Silstar" Schriftzug



Intention und Wirkung deines Postings stehen leider in krassem Gegensatz zueinander.    Wobei mein Schätzchen sowie die Match recht dezente, weinrote Wicklungen haben. Aber letztere ist laut Anbieter nicht einzeln zu haben, Kontostand ist also vorerst gerettet.


----------



## Skott

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

war heute am letzten Tag vor der Schonzeit der Rotpunktdöbel auch noch mal los (Mehr dazu in der "Bachforellenpirsch")

Nachdem es gut los ging und sich dann eine ganze Zeit gar nichts mehr tat, habe ich innerhalb der Stadt den Spot gewechselt.
Da angekommen sah ich ohne Polbrille nach einiger Zeit im mittelmäßig angetrübten ca. 60-80cm tiefen Wasser hinter 2 großen
Störsteinen immer wieder ein Aufsteigen und Wälzen von mehreren Fischen in der Klasse 35-60cm...
Also Polbrille aus der Tasche gekramt und was sehen meine entzündeten Augen?
Eine "Döbel-Schule", so nennt man das hier (warum, weiß ich nicht), die ständig auf einer Fläche von ca. 5-7m² die Positionen wechselten,
es waren ca. 12-15 Fische...
Ich war ganz aufgeregt und habe trotzdem in aller Ruhe, alles was ich an Kunstködern (Gummi, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler und Tubenfliege)
dabei hatte ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg!
Ich hätte ein Königreich für ein altbackenes Brötchen oder 2 Scheiben Toast gegeben, aber es sollte nicht sein, war aber trotzdem ein schönes Erlebnis.
Ich werde diesen Spot nochmal aufsuchen...


----------



## Andal

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> war heute am letzten Tag vor der Schonzeit der Rotpunktdöbel auch noch mal los (Mehr dazu in der "Bachforellenpirsch")
> 
> Nachdem es gut los ging und sich dann eine ganze Zeit gar nichts mehr tat, habe ich innerhalb der Stadt den Spot gewechselt.
> Da angekommen sah ich ohne Polbrille nach einiger Zeit im mittelmäßig angetrübten ca. 60-80cm tiefen Wasser hinter 2 großen
> Störsteinen immer wieder ein Aufsteigen und Wälzen von mehreren Fischen in der Klasse 35-60cm...
> Also Polbrille aus der Tasche gekramt und was sehen meine entzündeten Augen?
> Eine "Döbel-Schule", so nennt man das hier (warum, weiß ich nicht), die ständig auf einer Fläche von ca. 5-7m² die Positionen wechselten,
> es waren ca. 12-15 Fische...
> Ich war ganz aufgeregt und habe trotzdem in aller Ruhe, alles was ich an Kunstködern (Gummi, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler und Tubenfliege)
> dabei hatte ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg!
> Ich hätte ein Königreich für ein altbackenes Brötchen oder 2 Scheiben Toast gegeben, aber es sollte nicht sein, war aber trotzdem ein schönes Erlebnis.
> Ich werde diesen Spot nochmal aufsuchen...


Dieses Rotationsverfahren bei der Nahrungsaufnahme ist aber typisch für den L. cephalus. So kriegt jeder in der Gruppe etwas vom Kuchen ab.


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> The man makes the angler, not the tackle!


Wahre Worte aber THE MAN UND Tolles Tackle ist dann schon eine Augenweide...  .


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Tolles Tackle




Oder altes?
Tolles gibt es ja aktuell zur Genüge zu kaufen und technisch hochwertiges sowieso.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Wahre Worte aber THE MAN UND Tolles Tackle ist dann schon eine Augenweide...  .


Ich will dir und allen anderen da sicher nichts dreinreden. Ich war ja auch schon auf dem gleichen Dampfer unterwegs. Aber ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch festgestellt, wie sehr, teilweise, das ältere Angelzeug dem zeitgemäßen in der Handhabung unterlegen ist.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oder altes?
> Tolles gibt es ja aktuell zur Genüge zu kaufen und technisch hochwertiges sowieso.





Andal schrieb:


> Ich will dir und allen anderen da sicher nichts dreinreden. Ich war ja auch schon auf dem gleichen Dampfer unterwegs. Aber ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch festgestellt, wie sehr, teilweise, das ältere Angelzeug dem zeitgemäßen in der Handhabung unterlegen ist.


Beides sagt eigentlich das selbe aus. Ich bin da eigentlich völlig pragmatisch. Gibt es heute noch so feine Pickerruten mit den selben Funfaktor wie früher? Meines Wissens nach nein, also nehme ich das alte Zeug. Same bei den Swingtippruten. Bei den Rollen wieder rum zählt bei mir die Technik hauptsächlich, da liebe ich zwar die alten Shimano die schon noch durchaus mithalten können, mich stört aber da bereits etwas der Versatz in der Rücklaufsperre. So ist jetzt an der 37 Jahren alten Hardy eine aktuelle Shimano dran. Zusammen bilden sie aber ein Gespann welches sich so nicht kaufen lässt in modern. (Swingtip). Ich denke die Mischung macht es da. Natürlich gibt es dann auch die Liebhaber die mit uralt unfunktionalen Tackle losziehen einfach nur um des Spaßes wegen aber da hat glaube ich auch niemand den Anspruch damit mit heutigen Gerät vergleichen zu können. Auch das finde ich ok. Es gibt natürlich auch andersrum Einsatzgebiete da gibt es nix altes was da auch nur annähernd an aktuelles Zeugs rankommt.

Und genauso sieht es bei mir in der Garage aus. Da stehen alte Schätzchen neben High Tech Boliden. Und genau dieser Mix macht mir einen höllischen Spass. Und ich bin da auch kein Verfechter von der einen oder anderen Seite. Tolles Tackle ist für mich immer das was für die Gegebenheiten und meinen Stil am besten funktioniert und dieses Recht stehe ich auch jeden Petribruder zu.

Wenn wir uns jetzt darauf reduzieren würden was wir wirklich als rein praktisches Werkzeug zum Fischfang bräuchten hätten wir vermutlich alle deutlich mehr auf unseren Bankkonten...


----------



## Andal

Ich habe einen Picker von Daiwa. Eine ganz simple Aqualite. Nimbus und Finesse beim Aussehen - Fehlanzeige. Aber das Ding ist absolut tauglich. Bei den Posenruten in etwa das gleiche. Schwingspitzen mag ich wegen dem Gebamsel nicht, fische ich auch nicht mehr. Von den allermeisten meiner "antiken" Stücke habe ich mich wieder getrennt. Ich fand kein Gefallen mehr an den Aktionen = Gartenschlauch und den teilweise recht volumigen Bauweisen. 

Das ist kein Dogma. Aber ich fische halt gerne altbacken, aber mit vergleichsweise modernen Sachen. Jeder so, wie er will!


----------



## rustaweli

@Andal
Du hast eine Aqualite Picker? Beim Aussehen gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber in der Aktion steht sie für Dich gleich, bzw fast gleich mit "echten" Pickern? Aqualite Floats finde ich top, aber Feeder und Picker hatte ich noch nie in der Hand. Wobei mir die Float heute nach der Picker schon unangenehm schwer in der Hand lag.


----------



## geomas

Ne bunte Mischung aus Alt und Neu ist's für mich

Heute kam aber nur modernste Technik zum Einsatz.
War ein sehr schöner und lehrreicher Tag an der Elbe. Herzlichen Dank an der geduldigen Lehrmeister  @Fantastic Fishing !
Details muß ich schuldig bleiben, das Getippe auf dem Telefon ist mir zu anstrengend.
Aber es gab etwa 20 Skimmer, die 2te Grundel in meinem Anglerleben, einen Aland, ne mutmaßliche Güster und evtl. gar die erste Zope überhaupt für mich.
Jetzt muss ich mich stärken, ein Bauernfrühstück ist fällig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> das Gerippe auf dem Telefon


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich stärken, ein Bauernfrühstück ist fällig.



Auf jeden Fall sonst wirste selbst noch zum Gerippe .
Guten Hunger!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, wenns wirklich ne Zope war (hoffe du hast noch ein Foto und kannst Schuppen zählen), dann war sie definitiv der Fisch des Monats im Ükel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Da unterschlägt der Georg doch glatt die 3 etwas bessern Brassen!

Gut geangelt hat er, der Knabe. Für einen Anfänger (im Feedern) souverän auf 40m!!! die Fische gefangen. Volles Pogramm, Bait Up Feeder, Klippen, Strategiewechsel, alle Raffinessen verstanden und umgesetzt.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Andal
> Du hast eine Aqualite Picker? Beim Aussehen gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber in der Aktion steht sie für Dich gleich, bzw fast gleich mit "echten" Pickern? Aqualite Floats finde ich top, aber Feeder und Picker hatte ich noch nie in der Hand. Wobei mir die Float heute nach der Picker schon unangenehm schwer in der Hand lag.


Der Aqualite Picker wird ja mit 25 gr. max. angegeben. Mehr hat er auch nicht, wobei das Backbone auch durchaus gut mit einem Bonusfisch zu Rande kommt. Mit meinem Silstar Picker, 240 cm, max. 7 gr. und der fest eingesetzten Glasspitze natürlich nicht zu vergleichen. Aber bei der Silstar keschert man auch gerne Köderfische und ein K3 wird an der zu einem echten Tanz auf dem Vulkan.


----------



## Tricast

@Fantastic Fishing : und @geomas : Ich merke schon, Ihr Beide hattet einen vergnüglichen Tag und Fisch gab es auch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Getippe/Gerippe - genau wegen solcher Autokorrekturen stehe ich auf dem Kriegsfuß mit modernen Telefonen.

Eine Foto der eventuellen Zope habe ich, das nehme ich zu Hause unter die Lupe.

PS: das Bauernfrühstück war gut. Jetzt noch etwas ausspannen und dann früh in die Koje, damit ich fit bin für die morgige Lektion.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Getippe/Gerippe - genau wegen solcher Autokorrekturen stehe ich auf dem Kriegsfuß mit modernen Telefonen.



Was ich an der Autokorrektur Hase, 
ist die Tatwaffe, dass sie ständig falsche Wärter hinscheißt, 
obwohl ich die richtigen anzicke. Das ist nicht luftig und 
kostet viel Zweig und die will ich ja eigentlich Sparkurs. 
Mus mal gesagt werden.


Viel Spaß morgen Georg und Öffchen natürlich auch.


----------



## Andal

Der Programmierer der Autokorrektur ist ein Erdloch und soll sich ins Knie fügen!


----------



## skyduck

Jetzt habe ich einmal eine ganz andere Frage. Da ich ja immer noch meiner ersten Barbe hinterherlaufe und irgendwie nur gegensätzliche Dinge zu diesem Thema finde. Welche der durch einen Kreis markierten Stellen in diesem Bereich rund ums Wehr würdet ihr als erfolgsversprechend ansehen auf dem ersten Blick? Oder auch wo würdet ihr es an einer nicht markierten Stelle als erstes versuchen. Angeblich fängt man ja immer so tolle Barben hier bei uns aber wenn ich die Kollegen am Wasser frage weiß niemand was (oder will es nicht wissen)...


----------



## TobBok

Kurzfotoserie des heutigen Tages...geangelt ohne großartiges Anfüttern mit Mais....
Zwar die Feederrute gepackt gehabt, aber in den Tangle einfach nur ein 30 Gramm Birnenblei eingehangen...
Den Rest könnt ihr euch selbst erschließen....
Ein Karpfen hatte ich an der Schnur...aber da ich das Blei kurz vor einem ins Wasser hängenden Baum eingesetzt hatte, ist der Fisch sofort ins Wurzelholz rein und war abgerissen....


----------



## Captain_H00k

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Andal
> Du hast eine Aqualite Picker? Beim Aussehen gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber in der Aktion steht sie für Dich gleich, bzw fast gleich mit "echten" Pickern? Aqualite Floats finde ich top, aber Feeder und Picker hatte ich noch nie in der Hand. Wobei mir die Float heute nach der Picker schon unangenehm schwer in der Hand lag.



Hab die auch,geile Rute !
Ich hab damit schon 55er Zander gedrillt bekommen ( Beifang auf Maden beim Feedern ) und nen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen 
Aber alles mit der härteren Spitze.Natürlich sonst eher für kleine bis Medium Friedfische,die weiche Spitze ist mega sensibel.Das coole,man bekommt jeden kleinen Zupfer mit,bei beiden Spitzen 
Der Kork ist allerding nur Tapete direkt auf dem Blank.Hab ich entfernt,und so schaut die echt gut aus finde ich.
Für den Preis mehr als empfehlenswert.

Wie immer Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da gibt es einen Zusammenhang......



Habs nicht hinbekommen den Quote im Nachhinein einzufügen ,daher ein Doppelpost,sry 
Aber hey ,wir werden noch gut rocken dieses Jahr,ich nenne es Endspurt,und da passieren die spektakulärsten Sachen 4 SURE


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einmal eine ganz andere Frage. Da ich ja immer noch meiner ersten Barbe hinterherlaufe und irgendwie nur gegensätzliche Dinge zu diesem Thema finde. Welche der durch einen Kreis markierten Stellen in diesem Bereich rund ums Wehr würdet ihr als erfolgsversprechend ansehen auf dem ersten Blick? Oder auch wo würdet ihr es an einer nicht markierten Stelle als erstes versuchen. Angeblich fängt man ja immer so tolle Barben hier bei uns aber wenn ich die Kollegen am Wasser frage weiß niemand was (oder will es nicht wissen)...
> Anhang anzeigen 357945


Das ist per Luftbild sehr schwer zu beantworten. Auf die Insel, die gemähte, an der Schleuse wirst du vermutlich nicht dürfen?
Genau dort, am Auslauf der Rausche würde ich es gerne probieren - am Ende des Weisswassers.

Sonst sind alle Stellen gut und schlecht vom Aussehen her.


----------



## Tobias85

@skyduck: Wie siehts denn mit der Strecke weiter stromauf aus, darfst du dort auch noch angeln? Maps zeigt mir nur 1km vor dem Wehr ein Buhnenfeld an, das es in seinen Ausmaßen fast mit dem römischen Limes aufnehmen könnte! Gut, ganz so groß ist es nicht, aber über ca. 4km Strecke sehe ich Buhnen, Buhnen, Buhnen, eine prächtiger als die andere, mitten drin eine scharfe 180°-Kurve und eine zwischen den Buhnenköpfen und dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer sehr eingeengte Ruhr. Das sieht für mich vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Zuerst muss mal eindeutig feststehen, was es genau ist und dazu werde ich wohl für etwas in eine Augenklinik müssen. Und dann wird entschieden, was gemacht wird. Aber wer lässt sich gerne im Auge herumstochern?


Wenn "Grauer Star" die Diagnose ist, lass' es machen.


----------



## Tobias85

@Andal: Du hast ja auch seit kurzem einen Schlaufenbinder. Der Schlögl bringt zur Zeit wöchentlich kleine Tipps auf YouTube raus. Heute gabs einen Trick, wie man mit den Schlaufenbindern auch große Schlaufen binden kann. Mir gehen die kleinen Standardschlaufen gelegentlich auf den Sack, z.B. wenn ich Schlaufe-in-Schlaufe verbinden möchte. Hab das grad getestet und es klappt vorzüglich. Kann mir vorstellen, dass große Schlaufen auch bei Sehproblemen einfacher zu handeln sind.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Wenn "Grauer Star" die Diagnose ist, lass' es machen.


G'macht werd auf jeden Fall was, weil so gehts ned weiter.


Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Andal: Du hast ja auch seit kurzem einen Schlaufenbinder. Der Schlögl bringt zur Zeit wöchentlich kleine Tipps auf YouTube raus. Heute gabs einen Trick, wie man mit den Schlaufenbindern auch große Schlaufen binden kann. Mir gehen die kleinen Standardschlaufen gelegentlich auf den Sack, z.B. wenn ich Schlaufe-in-Schlaufe verbinden möchte. Hab das grad getestet und es klappt vorzüglich. Kann mir vorstellen, dass große Schlaufen auch bei Sehproblemen einfacher zu handeln sind.


Für gleichmäßig große Schlaufen benütze ich schon mal eine hundsordinäre Gabel. Funktioniert ja wie der kleine Sensas mit den vier Zapfen - nur größer.


----------



## Andal

Wem die aktuellen Picker alle noch zu "krachert" sind, der sollte sich mal die Renkenzupfruten ansehen. Wirklich was für feine Anwendungen und dünne Schnüre. Superleicht und trotzdem überraschend drillstark, denn Renken, Saiblinge & Co. wissen sich auch zu wehren!









						Spro Sensitive Felchen Rute | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln. Spro Sensitive Felchen Rute hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de


----------



## geomas

Unser designierter Specialist für die picofeine Angelei, @Mescalero , kann evtl. was zur Sensitive Felchen beisteuern.
Ich vermisse seine Berichte.


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei so nen schönen Essling braucht man doch gar keine anderen Fische mehr. Petri zum schönen makellosen Fisch.
> 
> @Racklinger
> Hatte ja etwas vorher geschrieben das bei mir aktuell das Wasser erhöht ist, da kommt die Tage noch bissl was zu dir.


Bei mir erhöht sich der Pegel nicht so schnell durch die Staustufe, man  merkt es am ehesten dass die Strömung stärker wird. Dass ist ja das hundsgemeine drann


----------



## Racklinger

Andal schrieb:


> Von so einem vergleichsweise ententeichglattem Wasser und Bedingungen, wo auch 60er Körbe liegenbleiben, können wir am "Wildfluss" Mittlerer Oberrhein nur träumen!



Mit einem Wildfluss ist die Badewanne hier nicht zu vergleichen, aber es gibt halt vergleichsweise moderate Bedingungen. Und dass Spiegelglatte Wasser gibts auch nur selten, normalerweise geht immer ein Wind. Der Nachteil ist einfach, du musst dir deine Stellen hart erarbeiten oder jemand haben, der dir gute Spots zeigt da es nur sehr wenige Anhaltspunkte gibt.


----------



## rustaweli

Und wirst Du dann zu oft an dieser hart erarbeiteten Stelle gesehen, bist nicht mehr lang alleine oder findest sie oft besetzt vor.


----------



## Skott

Guten Morgen Dirk,

die Barbe fehlt mir auch noch in meiner Wupper-Sammlung...

Für mein Gefühl ist sie ein "reisender" Zielfisch, mal hier und mal dort anzutreffen..., obwohl es gibt zumindest bei mir auch ein paar typische Spots, wo sie häufiger anzutreffen sind und dann meist auch in größeren Gruppen von ~10-15 Stück.



skyduck schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einmal eine ganz andere Frage. Da ich ja immer noch meiner ersten Barbe hinterherlaufe und irgendwie nur gegensätzliche Dinge zu diesem Thema finde. Welche der durch einen Kreis markierten Stellen in diesem Bereich rund ums Wehr würdet ihr als erfolgsversprechend ansehen auf dem ersten Blick? Oder auch wo würdet ihr es an einer nicht markierten Stelle als erstes versuchen. Angeblich fängt man ja immer so tolle Barben hier bei uns aber wenn ich die Kollegen am Wasser frage weiß niemand was (oder will es nicht wissen)...
> Anhang anzeigen 357945



Die beiden Punkte westlich der Schleusen- und der Wehrinsel, da wo die Strömungen zusmmenlaufen, könnten interessant sein.



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist per Luftbild sehr schwer zu beantworten. Auf die Insel, die gemähte, an der Schleuse wirst du vermutlich nicht dürfen?
> Genau dort, am Auslauf der Rausche würde ich es gerne probieren - am Ende des Weisswassers.
> 
> Sonst sind alle Stellen gut und schlecht vom Aussehen her.



Diesen Tip von @Andal halte ich auch für besonders heiß, wird sich aber vermutlich leider nicht umsetzen lassen, oder?



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @skyduck: Wie siehts denn mit der Strecke weiter stromauf aus, darfst du dort auch noch angeln? Maps zeigt mir nur 1km vor dem Wehr ein Buhnenfeld an, das es in seinen Ausmaßen fast mit dem römischen Limes aufnehmen könnte! Gut, ganz so groß ist es nicht, aber über ca. 4km Strecke sehe ich Buhnen, Buhnen, Buhnen, eine prächtiger als die andere, mitten drin eine scharfe 180°-Kurve und eine zwischen den Buhnenköpfen und dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer sehr eingeengte Ruhr. Das sieht für mich vielversprechend aus.



Hallo @Tobias, kennst du die Strecke? Auch dein Tip ist heiß!
Allerdings geht die Vereinstrecke von Dirk nur bis zur Gaststätte "Zum Deutschen", bis dahin hätte er aber tatsächlich etwa ~1500m verfügbare Buhnenstrecke.
Ein ganz interessanter Bereich ist die sogenannte Isenberg-Rausche oder der Isenberg-Schwall, liegt aber leider etwa 800m südlich der genannten Gaststätte und damit außerhalb der Vereinsstrecke von Dirk.
Wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche, ist irgendwo in dem Bereich der folgende Film eines ehemaligen Bochumer Zahnarztes gedreht worden:






Der Autor ist auch Mitglied im CC-Forum und berichtet dort regelmäßig...


----------



## Tobias85

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo @Tobias, kennst du die Strecke? Auch dein Tip ist heiß!



Auf skyducks Kartenausschnitt ist ein Betriebshof zu sehen, den habe ich gegoogelt und mir dann die weitere Umgebung etwas angesehen.


----------



## skyduck

@Tobias85 @Skott @Andal Erst einmal Danke für eure Tipps und Meinungen.



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist per Luftbild sehr schwer zu beantworten. Auf die Insel, die gemähte, an der Schleuse wirst du vermutlich nicht dürfen?
> Genau dort, am Auslauf der Rausche würde ich es gerne probieren - am Ende des Weisswassers.



ja das ist leider eine Fischtreppe, man darf zwar mit Auflagen auf die Insel aber dann nur stromab mit 50 m Abstand fischen. Leider ist das auch etwas kompliziert da hinzukommen in der Coronazeit (man muss sich beim schleusenwart anmelden und Schlüssel abholen)




Tobias85 schrieb:


> @skyduck: Wie siehts denn mit der Strecke weiter stromauf aus, darfst du dort auch noch angeln? Maps zeigt mir nur 1km vor dem Wehr ein Buhnenfeld an, das es in seinen Ausmaßen fast mit dem römischen Limes aufnehmen könnte! Gut, ganz so groß ist es nicht, aber über ca. 4km Strecke sehe ich Buhnen, Buhnen, Buhnen, eine prächtiger als die andere, mitten drin eine scharfe 180°-Kurve und eine zwischen den Buhnenköpfen und dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer sehr eingeengte Ruhr. Das sieht für mich vielversprechend aus.



Das bin ich auch am überlegen, leider auch etwas schwierig alles. Strecke geht wie @Skott richtig geschrieben hat bis zum Deutschen. Das Buhnenfeld selber ist Naturschutzgebiet und entweder nur mit Boot oder über einen längere Wanderung von hinten zu erreichen. Option wäre noch von der anderen Seite. Rüberwerfen klappt da durchaus. Da ist es leider so, dass der Leinpfad meist gut besucht ist und  nur 1-2m Grünstreifen zum Wasser ist. Habe jetzt eine Stelle ausgemacht wo ich es mal testen werde. Strömung scheint dort gut zu sein und man kann auch relativ unbehelligt werfen ohne einen Fußgänger oder Fahrradfahrer zu haken. Die Stelle hatte ich letztes Frühjahr schon einmal im Visier, bin sie aber nie wirklich angegangen. Ist zwar auch ein Stückchen aber mit einer netten kleinen Radtour an der Ruhr entlang und mit Hänger problemlos zu erreichen. Wie findet ihr die?


----------



## Tobias85

Meine Meinung als Barben-Jungfrau: Ich würd's da versuchen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Jetzt möchte ich mal eine kleine Ruten-Debatte anschieben. Mich erreichte gerade über Insta ein Post von Drennan. Dort wurde eine neue Rute, die Specialist x-Tension 13 ft Compact Float, angekündigt, die (Sabber) wieder in diesem traumhaften Oliv daherkommt. Wie schon die bekannten und von mir sehr geschätzten und häufig genutzt Specialist Twin Tip Dup-Ruten soll es sich bei der X-Tension wieder um einen Alltounder handeln, die jedoch als Feature einen zusammenschiebbaren Griff besitzt. Dadurch fällt die Transportlänge kürzer aus. Was haltet hier von Allround-Ruten? Die Twin Tips sind aus meiner Sicht wirklich gelungene Kompromiss-Ruten.


----------



## Andal

# Skyduck-Barben

Das mit der Insel "was nicht so hinhaut", dachte ich mir bereits. Würde dort ja auch sonst vermutlich zugehen, wie in der Neuhauserstrasse zur Stosszeit. Aber alternativ dazu sind auch diese kleinen Buhnen einen Versuch wert. An der Strömungskante, aber auf der leicht stromseitigen Seite. Wenn du nicht vorfüttern willst, oder kannst, z.B. mit Pellets, dann nimm reichlich Maden mit - zu viel kann gar nicht sein. Barben sind schöne, aber wirklich nicht besonders clevere Fische. Sie sprechen gut auf sehr reichliche Futtergaben an... mit vielen Maden, vielleicht noch etwas gekochtem Hanf kann man sie gut auf einen Platz ziehen und halten.

# Allround Ruten

Die Engländer gelten ja als Erfinder der Allround Ruten - die Avon ist nichts anderes, als so eine. 13 ft. Float wäre mir a) etwas zu lang und b) als reine Float außerhalb meiner Will-Weite. Aber als 10 ft., oder 11 ft. würde mich so etwas auch sehr anfixen. Bin eben der hauptsächliche Grundfischer und auch irgendwie auf die kürzeren Modelle fixiert. Von der Bezeichnung alleine würde ich mich ganz sicher nicht schrecken lassen - eher im Gegenteil!

Nachtrach: Den Engländern scheint wohl dieses "teleregable" etwas viel Chichi zu sein. Aber die Franzosen fischen es bereits seit Jahr und Tag und ohne große, b.z.w. gar keine Beschwerden. Ich sehe da einen Vorteil, eben weil man verkürzt arbeiten kann!


----------



## Andal

# noch was zur Barbenfütterung

Es wird (von Engländern) immer wieder empfohlen, dass man zweiteilig vorgehen soll. Zuerst, am besten per Baitdropper 2-3 Stellen recht reich befüttern und diese dann im umgekehrter Reihenfolge befischen. Allerdings sehe ich da im Pott auch die Gefahr, dass plötzlich "zufällig" wer genau an so einer vorgefütterten Stelle sitzt. Das muss man selber einschätzen, was machbar ist und was besser nicht.

Sonst eben nach klassischer Manier vorgehen. Entweder lose, oder per Ballen anfüttern. Mit großen Feedern, ohne Haken, geht das auch und nach einer kleinen Teepause dann mit "scharfen Waffen" nachlegen. Bei dieser Art würde ich dann, an einer mir unbekannten Stelle, die Maden und den gekochten Hanf mit Browning Easy Cheesy binden. Und zwar so gut durchfeuchtet, dass das Futter auch wirklich am Grund den Korb verlässt und nicht schon beim Einschlag ins Wasser, also weiss Gott wohin verdriftet.

Als Köder dann natürlich auch Maden. Den 8er bis 12er Haken kannst du dabei schön voll machen. Gibt es viele Beifänge, kann auch eine intensiv riechende Käse Paste (mit Blauschimmelkäse, sehr reif) nicht schaden. Und mach auf Barben die Vorfächer nicht zu kurz. 80 cm als Einsteiger sind eher kurz, denn zu lang!


----------



## skyduck

@Andal Danke, Danke, da ist sehr viel gute Info bei. werde das wenn es zeitlich klappt am Wochenende umsetzen und ausprobieren. Easy Cheesy ist bestellt und Cheesy Garlic Pellets in 6,8 und 14 mm. Dazu gibt es dann noch die Wurst und vielleicht mal den Bergkäse. Maden kann man dann ja eigentlich in der Strömung auch kleben. Maden als Köder werden wegen der Grundelseuche wohl nicht so toll sein, wobei das in der Strömung auch wieder anders sein kann.

Montieren werde ich die beiden heavy Feeder (180g und 230g) da sind dann auch große schwere Körbe und Distanz kein Problem. Die Gretchenfrage die sich mir noch stellt ist wieder: Durchlauf oder eher Festblei. Würde da bei der Strömung eher bei Festblei sein, lassen mich aber noch gerne belehren.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Die Gretchenfrage die sich mir noch stellt ist wieder: Durchlauf oder eher Festblei. Würde da bei der Strömung eher bei Festblei sein, lassen mich aber noch gerne belehren.


Ich fische da sehr gerne das "Semi Fixed Runrig" (v. Angel Haack) mit sehr mäßig gespannter Schnur. Wenn dann eine Indikation kommt, hängt der Fisch in der Strömung zu 99% sicher, weil er sich gegen den Widerstand selbst gehakt hat.

Allerdings binde ich zwischen Blei/Korb gerne eine dünne Mono als Sollbruchstelle ein. Besonders bei recht steinigem Grund verliert man dann nicht gleich alles und womöglich auch noch den Fisch.


----------



## Andal

Allerdings gehe ich bei der "Wahl der Waffen" viel lieber deutlich unter die 13 ft. Feeder mit 150 gr. und mehr. Das ist aber dann sehr von der Art des Gewässers und der Pegelstände, Strömung abhängig. Wo man heute noch mit der 12 ft. 1.00 lbs. auskommt, kann morgen schon der "Fahnenmast" nötig sein. Irgendwo, j.w.d. in der Fahrrinne, ist nicht mein Ding und nur weil es viele Hersteller so sagen, mach ich es schon zweimal nicht. Da findet sich immer ein Platz, nahe am Ufer, wo die Barben Sauerstoff, Nahrung und ein gewisses Maß an Deckung finden. Deswegen ist mir Wurfweite auch ziemlich egal. Eine kleine Rinne, nearby, wo sich Sprock & Co. gerne ansiedelt, weil es Licht und Nährstoffe hat, findet sich praktisch immer. Da reichen dann auch Schlenzer mit an sich überladenen Ruten. 

Noch was zum Drill von Barben.

Wenn eine hängt, dann versuche nicht sie hart nach oben zu holen. Halte die Rute waagerecht und nicht steil nach oben. Erst im letzten Moment Rute hoch und gleich keschern. Und wenn du die Fische nicht entnimmst, gib ihnen etwas Zeit Atem zu schöpfen. Erst wenn sie wieder zu sich gekommen sind freilassen. Barben verausgaben sich im Drill teilweise so, dass sie sonst abdriften würden und sich verletzen könnten.


----------



## rutilus69

Hatten wir bestimmt schon mal, aber ich bin grade wieder drüber gestolpert


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Unser designierter Specialist für die picofeine Angelei, @Mescalero , kann evtl. was zur Sensitive Felchen beisteuern.
> Ich vermisse seine Berichte.


Leider bin ich seit meinem Ostseeurlaub nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen  aber das wird schon wieder.

Die Sensitive Felchen ist ein ganz feines Stöckchen und hat sich im Handumdrehen zu meiner Lieblingspickerrute entwickelt. Wenn man mit der Kürze kein Problem hat, gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht viel Besseres zum UL-Friedfischen.

edit: in der von Andal verlinkten Beschreibung von Stollenwerk sind zwei Fehler; erstens ist Coregonus lateinisch und nicht englisch und zweitens wird die Rute mit drei Spitzen geliefert, nicht nur mit zwei Spitzen.

editedit: Griechisch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zwei wundervolle Tage am großen Strom sind mit Georg, der alten Möwe, jetzt Geschichte. Ich durfte einen sehr wissbegierigen, aber noch viel wichtiger, enorm neugierigen und netten Menschen kennenlernen. Wir starteten am ersten Tag unter schwierigen Bedingungen dank einer Hochwasserlage direkt an der Elbe und konnten uns vom Fuß der Buhne einen Sack voll Brassen sichern. Es wurde geklippt, geworfen, gedippt, geflavourt und gewitzelt. Am Ende frohlockten nach 20 Skimmern (35cm im Schnitt) sogar noch drei bessere Brassen. Einen großen Futterkorb auf die 40m Bahn zu befördern verlangt einem Anfänger in dieser Angelei viel Geschick ab. Hut ab lieber Georg, da wurde wohl der nächste Kaderangler geboren!

Am zweiten Tag verschlug es uns an den Hafen, unter widrigen Bedingungen. Kalter Wind und Temperaturen um die 7 Grad waren leider nicht ideal, das Ergebnis war im Vergleich zu Tag 1 dementsprechend auch, gelinde geschrieben, etwas ernüchternd. Wir konnten an Spot 1 einige kleine Güstern, zwei Rotaugen und Kaulbarsche fangen, bis ich einen Spotwechsel, ohne zu zögern von Georg angenommen, vorgeschlagen hatte. An der Ausfahrt des Hafens, in der Nähe der Fahrrinne, konnte wir wiederum viele kleine Güstern, Brassen und drei (?) Rotaugen überlisten. Möglicherweise wurden auch wir überlistet, das Ziel waren ja eher Brassen.

Nach zwei dennoch sehr tollen Angeltagen bleibt nur zu Schreiben, das es mir ein Blumenpflücken war und Georg ein sensationeller Angler, sowie Mensch ist. Ich konnte mir auch einige Informationen zum Döbelangeln ( nebst Haken und Quickstops Muahahahaha) ergaunern und viel über seine Ansichten, gerade was das Friedfischangeln betrifft, lernen. Er befindet sich jetzt gerade auf der Heimfahrt, während ich mir ein Käffchen gönnen. Möge er den Weg sicher überstehen, dann kommt der Knabe sicherlich nochmal für ein senstationelles Buhnenkopfstippen vorbei (der große Fluss scheint ihm ohnehin zu gefallen)!

Gruß von der Elbe meine Freunde!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gruß von der Elbe meine Freunde!




Grüße zurück und ein dickes Petri Heil euch beiden zum gelungenen Ükeltreffen!


----------



## Tobias85

Dann hat unser Georg ja sicher viel mitgenommen in diesen Tagen. 

Mich hat es eben noch kurz an den Kanal verschlagen, weil ich aus gewissen Gründen *hust* unbedingt noch eine Laube fangen wollte dieses Jahr. Machen wir es kurz: Ich muss das durchgenässte Futter direkt in einen Schwarm geworfen haben und eine Minute später baumelte eine prächtige Laube von 17cm durch die Luft. Manchmal kanns so einfach laufen.   Bin dann erstmal wieder Heim, Pflicht erfüllt und hier warteten ja noch genug andere Pflichten, aber ich denke, das wird demnächst nochmal etwas ausgiebiger wiederholt, macht nämlich schon ziemlich Laune, wenn die Fische durch die stehende Futtersäule sausen und direkt beißen.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : @Fantastic Fishing : Ihr hättet auch gut ne Woche durchhalten können, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Wenn zwei bekloppte, ich meine natürlich begnadete  Angler zusammentreffen dann kann es nur gut werden. Wir sind schon ganz neugierig auf die ausführlichen Berichte.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

War ein sehr gelungenes Mini-Ükel-Treffen, nochmals ganz vielen Dank an den geduldigen Lehrmeister!
Eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend noch ein paar Zeilen schreiben, aber mein alter Mac zickt rum wie die Elbbrassen heute und ich versuche es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.
Auf dem Telefon gibt's sonst wieder nur fragwürdiges "Gerippe"...


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr schön, freue mich sehr für Euch @Fantastic Fishing und @geomas ! Toll das es neben dem Angeln auch menschlich so gepasst hat und danke für die geteilte Teilhabe am Stammtisch!
Bei mir sind die lieben Flossenträger wohl schon in weihnachtlicher Winterstimmung,  anders kann ich mir es nicht mehr erklären. Meine geliebte Familie gönnte mir heute nochmals ein Fenster.





Wie Ihr vielleicht erkennen könnt, war ich diesmal sogar  mit 2 Ruten draussen. Eine introvertierte Karpfenjägerin sowie meine aufmerksamkeitsliebende Picker. Aber weder Karpfen noch Rotaugen schauten vorbei, wo ich doch selbst die Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang mitnahm. Da ich noch keine Adapter habe, mußte das alte Klebeband für das Knicklicht an der Picker herhalten. Ging auch.




Trotzdem darf ich freudig verkünden, daß meine Picker sich immer mehr zur treuen Seele entwickelt. Sie bescherte mir heute trotzdem einen Biss und bewährte mich vorm Schneidern. Und selbst dies tat sie charmant und elegant, indem sie mir meinen bisherigen Grundel PB bescherte.




Satte 16cm! 
Bei solch Maßen könnte man sich beinahe eine Spezialisierung vorstellen.
Aber unterm Strich lautet es trotzdem wohl langsam aber sicher - die Suche nach den Winterspots der Rotaugen ist eröffnet! Mögen die Spiele beginnen!

Seid gegrüßt!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Moin! Moin!

Kennt hier jemand zufällig die _"John Wilson Avon Quiver Travel Rod"_? Diese Rute stammt von der Firma Rovex und kommt fünfteilig + 3 Qiverspitzen in einem grünen Transportrohr daher. Taugt diese Rute, trotz der relativ vielen Segmente, etwas und weiß jemand etwas über deren Transportlänge zu sagen? Irgendwie finde ich dazu keine vernünftigen Infos. Laut meinem Taschenrechner müssten 11ft durch 5 geteilt am Ende ungefähr 66cm ergeben. Das Transportrohr wird sicherlich noch ein paar Zentimeter hinzuaddieren.






Ansonsten bitte alternativ auch andere Ruten nennen. Also Reiseruten zum Stecken bzw. Steckruten mit möglichst kleinem Packmaß, zum leichten bis mittleren Friedfischangeln geeignet. Gerne als Allroundrute bzw. zum Posen- aber auch Grundfischen geeignet. Gibt es unter diesen Gesichtspunkten etwas am Markt?Reiseruten zum Stecken scheinen sich hauptsächlich auf Raubisch- oder aber Meeresruten zu beschränken. Aber sind solche Ruten auch speziell zum Friedfischangeln erhältlich, etwa in Form der oben genannten Avon Quiver Rute? Oder bleiben einem im Grunde nur Ruten zum Spinnfischen, für das Allroundangeln auf Friedfische?

Besten Dank & Grüße

Freddy


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich meine dass @Kochtopf so eine hat oder hatte?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Moin! Moin!
> 
> Kennt hier jemand zufällig die _"John Wilson Avon Quiver Travel Rod"_? Diese Rute stammt von der Firma Rovex und kommt fünfteilig + 3 Qiverspitzen in einem grünen Transportrohr daher. Taugt diese Rute, trotz der relativ vielen Segmente, etwas und weiß jemand etwas über deren Transportlänge zu sagen?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich meine dass @Kochtopf so eine hat oder hatte?



Ich hatte einst Diese Rute. Abgesehen von der Interessanten Teilung und dem niedrigen Preis Fürs grundangeln ganz ok, fürs Posenangeln eindeutig zu schwer, Lahm und klopsig. Bei meinem Exemplar waren auch die Quiver Spitzen Schnurschädigend und damit der ganze ungeschlachte Stecken unbrauchbar.
Ich hab da mal was zu geschrieben und die Rute wurde dann und wann hier diskutiert. Die Thread-Suchfunktion wird da einiges zutage fördern.
Ich persönlich kann sie nicht empfehlen.

@geomas @Fantastic Fishing Etwas verspätet noch alles Gute zu Eurem tollen Mini-Ükel-Treffen und vielen Dank für Eure Berichte, da habt ihr ja einen Richtigen Intensivkurs betrieben, und natürlich ein herzliches Petri!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

@Bankside Dreamer  Freddy, schau dir mal die ABU Garcia Diplomat an in 3,54 mtr Länge, 15-40 gr. , 5teilig, Vollkork, fällt zwar auch unter Spinnrute aber eigentlich kann man sie für alles benutzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte einst Diese Rute.




Ach du warst das.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach du warst das.


war schon richtig, Du weisst ja, Kochi und ich sind verschiedene Aspekte ein und derselben Person


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wo sind eigentlich @Kochtopf und @Jason abgeblieben?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich @Kochtopf und @Jason abgeblieben?




Flitterwochen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Minimax
Vielen Dank für deinen Ratschlag und den Hinweis auf die bereits erfolgte Diskussion im Ükel, ich werde einmal danach schauen. Eben aufgrund der häufigen Teilung kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Rute relativ schwer und klobsig im Gebrauch ist. Primär würde ich sie schon zum Posenfischen einsetzen wollen, sicherlich muss ich da ein paar Abstriche machen. Also ist das Trotting eher nichts für diese Rute, das stationäre Posenfischen sollte aber funktionieren.

Eine Teleskopmatche habe ich bereits, bin aber nach wie vor eher ein Fan von Steckrutenblanks. Wahrscheinlich weisen teleskopierbare Matchruten
aber noch immer einen gefälligeren Blank auf, als Steckruten welche ein ebenfalls so geringes Packmaß besitzen.

@Hecht100+
Danke für deinen  Tipp mit der ABU Garcia Diplomat. Von den Parametern her scheint diese Rute sehr geeignet für meine Vorhaben und schaut dabei gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Dass es sich um eine Spinnrute handelt ist dabei auch egal, leichte Matchruten verfügen heute ebenfalls über Einstegringe und letztlich druckt der Hersteller eben irgendetwas auf den Blank. Eine Spinnrute ist als _"eierlegende Wollmilchsau"_ sicherlich am ehesten geeignet.


Der Grund für meine Frage nach einer möglichst portablen Allroundrute zum Friedfischangeln ist, dass ich plane im nächsten Jahr mit einem Motorrad zum Angeln zu fahren, quasi als _"Quick Reaction Force"_. Da muss und möchte ich mir natürlich eine möglichst gut zu transportierende Ausrüstung besorgen und möglichst wenig Abstriche in der Funktionalität machen. Ein oder zwei Ruten mit kurzem Packmaß und noch ein vernünftig zu transportierender Kescherstock suche ich dafür. Als Kescherkopf habe ich bereits einen zum Falten da.


----------



## Tricast

Ich würde in solchen Fällen immer eine Tele-Rute vorziehen. Es gibt wunderbare Teleruten auch als Match. Gerade die Italiener bieten viele Tele-Ruten an, auch für die Posenangelei. Und wie wir wissen ist der Prof. ein Liebhaber von Teleruten, die nennen sich bei ihm eben BOLO. Schaue Dir auch nur einmal die Tremarella-Ruten an, zwar ist die Transportlänge 1 bis 1,30 m lang aber schaun wir mal.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte und Grüße zum Mini-Ükel-Treffen in der fast-Kaiserstadt Tangermünde. 
Bin noch Backuppen des alten Rechners und kann hoffentlich heute Abend einen (spärlich) bebilderten Bericht verfassen.

Evtl. gehts heute am späteren Nachmittag zum Fluß nebenan*, mal sehen, ob sich die Alande und Brassen immer noch dort tummeln, wo ich sie neulich antraf.


*) Mit ganz kleinem Besteck - das Erlernte werde ich aus Zeitgründen nicht vollumfänglich einsetzen können.


----------



## geomas

#reiserute

Also für kleine Gewässer könnte die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist von der tacklebox in Frage kommen.
Die kann man mit der „gelben Spitze”* auch zum Nahdistanz-Posenangeln oder gar zum Angeln mit nem kleinen Spinner/Wobbler/Blinker nutzen.
Die Transportlänge beträgt etwa 100cm. Passend im Design gibts von der tacklebox auch einen dreiteiligen Teleskop-Kescherstiel, den ich sehr gerne nutze und der überraschend stabil ist.

*) diese gelbe Spitze weist abstehende, normale Ringe auf - die rote Feedertip hingegen ist etwas weicher und hat die üblichen enganliegenden Ringe


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Tricast
Vielen Dank für deinen Rat.
Wahrscheinlich hast du recht, für den einfachen & platzsparenden Transport wurden Teleruten nun mal entwickelt und heute gibt es da schon recht gute Modelle  auf dem Markt. Wahrscheinlich ist man als Angler bezüglich der präferierten Steckruten schon etwas eingefahren. Wobei, wenn man genügend Platz zum Transportieren hat, etwa in einem Auto, dann kann man natürlich noch immer auf Steckruten zurückgreifen.

Teleruten sind eben etwas für spezielle Einsatzzwecke. Ein Motorrad ist sicherlich schon reichlich speziell als Anglervehicle, zumindest in der heutigen Zeit. Da frage ich mich nur, ab welcher Geschwindigkeit sich die Telerute im Fahrtwind dann von alleine ausfährt? Dagegen stinken die polnischen Autofahrer, mit ihren obligatorischen CB-Funk Antennen, auf der Autobahn dann wohl reichlich ab. 

Aber meine 390er Whisler Tele Match von DAM werde ich schon irgendwo am Moped unterbekommen. Mit ihren 96cm Transportlänge stecke ich sie zur Not einfach mit in den Rucksack. Die von @Hecht100+ vorgeschlagene Reiserute von ABU werde ich mir trotzdem noch einmal genauer anschauen, eine zweite Rute bekomme ich schon irgendwie mit. 2 kleine Tripods, die ebenfalls in den Rucksack wandern, habe ich bereits.

@geomas
Danke auch für deinen Hinweis, diese kleine Rute scheint mir ebenfalls sehr geeignet. Ansonsten habe ich hier bereits die 7ft River Ambush am Start, mit der Rute kann man in kleinen Gewässern sicherlich auch alles mögliche anstellen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Moin! Moin!
> 
> Kennt hier jemand zufällig die _"John Wilson Avon Quiver Travel Rod"_? Diese Rute stammt von der Firma Rovex und kommt fünfteilig + 3 Qiverspitzen in einem grünen Transportrohr daher. Taugt diese Rute, trotz der relativ vielen Segmente, etwas und weiß jemand etwas über deren Transportlänge zu sagen? Irgendwie finde ich dazu keine vernünftigen Infos. Laut meinem Taschenrechner müssten 11ft durch 5 geteilt am Ende ungefähr 66cm ergeben. Das Transportrohr wird sicherlich noch ein paar Zentimeter hinzuaddieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358056
> 
> 
> Ansonsten bitte alternativ auch andere Ruten nennen. Also Reiseruten zum Stecken bzw. Steckruten mit möglichst kleinem Packmaß, zum leichten bis mittleren Friedfischangeln geeignet. Gerne als Allroundrute bzw. zum Posen- aber auch Grundfischen geeignet. Gibt es unter diesen Gesichtspunkten etwas am Markt?Reiseruten zum Stecken scheinen sich hauptsächlich auf Raubisch- oder aber Meeresruten zu beschränken. Aber sind solche Ruten auch speziell zum Friedfischangeln erhältlich, etwa in Form der oben genannten Avon Quiver Rute? Oder bleiben einem im Grunde nur Ruten zum Spinnfischen, für das Allroundangeln auf Friedfische?
> 
> Besten Dank & Grüße
> 
> Freddy



Solch eine Rute hatte ich bis vor paar Monaten noch und hab sie jetzt nen guten gemeinsamen Freund  abgegeben.
Ich fand sie durch die Matchspitze sehr gut zum Trotten und universell einsetzbar. Vom Gewicht fand ich sie schon leicht vielleicht auch weil ich ne kleine LTi Microlite gefischt habe. Probleme gab es eig nicht damit, du kannst den neuen Besitzer aber gerne mal selber fragen was er davon hält.
Absulut empfehlenswert die Rute wenn ihr mich fragt.

Kochtopf wollte meine Rute mal kaufen.
Dadurch das sie dann nur noch rumstand hab ich sie hergegeben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber meine 390er Whisler Tele Match von DAM werde ich schon irgendwo am Moped unterbekommen. Mit ihren 96cm Transportlänge stecke ich sie zur Not *einfach mit in den Auspuff.*



Genau so geht das.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Solch eine Rute hatte ich bis vor paar Monaten noch und hab sie jetzt nen guten gemeinsamen Freund  abgegeben.
> Ich fand sie durch die Matchspitze sehr gut zum Trotten und universell einsetzbar. Dadurch das sie dann nur noch rumstand hab ich sie hergegeben.
> Absulut empfehlenswert die Rute.



Hallo Josef,
vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung der Rute. 
Auf den ersten Blick sagt sie mir schon zu, ich werde mir aber erstmal das im Ükel dazu bereits beschriebene anschauen.
Das dazugehörige Transportrohr ist schon praktisch, so könnte man die Rute auch auf einen eventuell vorhandenen Gepäckträger oder aber Soziussitz schnallen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau so geht das.



Noch steht nicht genau fest, was für ein Moped es dann wird. Sollte es aber ein Renner werden, so wäre natürlich reichlich Platz im obligatorischen ausgebohrten und um den DB-Killer erleichterten "Schalldämpfer". Bei einer 4 in 2 Anlage könnte ich sogar zwei Ruten unterbekommen. Ein Long Fork Chopper hingegen böte an der Gabel ausreichend Platz zum Festschnallen der Ruten. Hier dürften dann auch ganz normal lange zweiteilige Steckruten oder sogar einteilige Ruten unterzubringen sein. Oder ich mache es wie Peter Fonda auf seiner Captain America und schnalle mir ein Bündel Ruten einfach hinten an die Sissybar. 

Na aber in der Realität wird es dann wohl doch eher etwas alltagstaugliches - bis 500 oder 600 ccm - werden. Vielleicht eine kleine Reisenduro oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Moin! Moin!
> 
> Kennt hier jemand zufällig die _"John Wilson Avon Quiver Travel Rod"_? Diese Rute stammt von der Firma Rovex und kommt fünfteilig + 3 Qiverspitzen in einem grünen Transportrohr daher. Taugt diese Rute, trotz der relativ vielen Segmente, etwas und weiß jemand etwas über deren Transportlänge zu sagen? Irgendwie finde ich dazu keine vernünftigen Infos. Laut meinem Taschenrechner müssten 11ft durch 5 geteilt am Ende ungefähr 66cm ergeben. Das Transportrohr wird sicherlich noch ein paar Zentimeter hinzuaddieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358056
> 
> 
> Ansonsten bitte alternativ auch andere Ruten nennen. Also Reiseruten zum Stecken bzw. Steckruten mit möglichst kleinem Packmaß, zum leichten bis mittleren Friedfischangeln geeignet. Gerne als Allroundrute bzw. zum Posen- aber auch Grundfischen geeignet. Gibt es unter diesen Gesichtspunkten etwas am Markt?Reiseruten zum Stecken scheinen sich hauptsächlich auf Raubisch- oder aber Meeresruten zu beschränken. Aber sind solche Ruten auch speziell zum Friedfischangeln erhältlich, etwa in Form der oben genannten Avon Quiver Rute? Oder bleiben einem im Grunde nur Ruten zum Spinnfischen, für das Allroundangeln auf Friedfische?
> 
> Besten Dank & Grüße
> 
> Freddy


Der Friedfischangler unserer Prägung ist ja ein sehr sonderbares Wesen. Einerseits so modern, dass ihm lange, zweiteilige Ruten auf Reisen unbequem erscheinen. Auch 5 km mit dem Rad können da eingeordnet werden. Andererseits sind wir doch solche Sensibelchen, die zu perfektem Gerät streben.

Mir persönlich macht eine lange Teilung nichts aus. Bis 2 m Transportlänge lassen sich per Rad, Bus, oder Zug stemmen, wenn man möchte. Aber wenn es um einem maximal breitbandig benutzbare Rute geht, kann ich dir wirklich ans Herz legen, dir einen Fliegenblank aufbauen zu lassen. Die arbeiten auch ohne wenn und aber als vielteilige Reisemodelle.Klar haben die dann auch keine Wechselspitzen - brauchen sie aufgrund ihres besonderen Aufbaues des Blanks aber auch nicht. Sie sind schnell, nicht schwabbelig, haben aber eine wirklich "forgiving playing action"

Ich habe davon mittlerweile drei Ruten, die dem entsprechen und würde alles weggeben, nur diese drei Ruten nicht. 2-tlg. 8 ft. in der #5 für wirklich leichteste Anforderungen, 2-tlg. 10 ft. #7 als absolute Allroundrute (die auch bei Rapfen an den Meter nicht kapituliert!) und als 3-tlg. 12 ft. #6 als allgemeine Friedfischrute. Wird irgendwann noch um eine 2-tlg. 10 ft. #9 ergänzt, für die "hartnäckigen Fälle".

Bei solchen Ruten bist du dann völlig frei, was Ringe, Beringung, Griffe, Rollenhalter und hilfreiche Dekore angeht. Zugegebenermaßen kostet das etwas, aber es rentiert sich in jeder Hinsicht. Ich stünde dir im Falle des Falles natürlich gerne beratend zur Seite.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hallo @Andal,

die Idee mit dem "Zweckentfremden" bzw. Aufbauen von Fliegenrutenblanks klingt super und macht tatsächlich Sinn.   

Gerade Fliegenruten sind oftmals mehrmals geteilt und zum vernünftigen Werfen der Fliegen etc. sind anständige Rutenblanks natürlich absolut von Nöten. Von daher werden sich solche Blanks sicherlich auch sehr gut zum herkömmlichen Angeln verwenden lassen. Mit dem großen Unterschied, dass in die Blanks der Fliegenruten bereits jede Menge Know How geflossen ist, während etwa eine kurz geteilte spezielle Friedfischrute am Ende vielleicht nur mit der heißen Nadel zusammengestrickt wurde, damit der Hersteller noch ein Modell mehr anbieten kann.

Vielleicht wäre das eine gute Gelegenheit für mich, einmal das Anwickeln und Lackieren von Rutenringen auszuprobieren? Das möchte ich sowieso einmal ausprobieren, so großartig anders wie das Wickeln meiner Posen wird es auch nicht sein, schätze ich. Der Rest ist natürlich Learning by Doing aber so war bzw. ist es bei meinen Posen ja auch. Bezüglich der neuen Befestigungspunkte der Ringe müsste ich mich natürlich noch einmal einlesen. Dass man die Ringe nicht einfach nach Lust & Laune auf dem Blank verteilen sollte, das habe ich am Rande bereits mitbekommen.

Meinst Du ich könnte mir irgendwo eine gebrauchte vierteilige Fliegenrute günstig besorgen, dazu neue Rutenringe in entsprechender Anzahl und für den Anfang etwas Duplon und Schieberollenhalter? Ich denke damit könnte man schon etwas anstellen. Rutenbindegarn, 1K Bootslack und 2K Kleber hätte ich bereits da. Oder braucht es unbedingt 2K Lack zum Lackieren der Ringwicklungen und einen Mikrowellenmotor zur ständigen Rotation des Blanks, während des Trockenvorganges?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ..... kann ich dir wirklich ans Herz legen, dir einen Fliegenblank aufbauen zu lassen. Die arbeiten auch ohne wenn und aber als vielteilige Reisemodelle.Klar haben die dann auch keine Wechselspitzen - brauchen sie aufgrund ihres besonderen Aufbaues des Blanks aber auch nicht. Sie sind schnell, nicht schwabbelig, haben aber eine wirklich "forgiving playing action"
> 
> Bei solchen Ruten bist du dann völlig frei, was Ringe, Beringung, Griffe, Rollenhalter und hilfreiche Dekore angeht. Zugegebenermaßen kostet das etwas, aber es rentiert sich in jeder Hinsicht. Ich stünde dir im Falle des Falles natürlich gerne beratend zur Seite.



@Bankside Dreamer
Das ist sogar gut selber machbar, mit etwas Geduld und Recherche.
Ich hab mir mal aus genau den Gründen (transportfreundliche Teilung) auf einem 11' #7 Batson Rainshadow eine ganz zufriedenstellende, leichte Avon, die Miniax Mk III zusammengezwirbelt, und wenn ich das mit mit meinen 2 linken Händen hinkriege, dann wirklich jeder andere auch.

Ich muss aber @Andal wenn nicht widersprechen (würde nie wagen), dann zumindest aus meiner persönlichen Perspektive hinsichtlich des Fliegenblanks einschränkend erwähnen: Mir war die Aktion für die Johnniehatz dann doch etwas zu parabolisch und nach unten hin zu weich- es kam dann häufiger vor das ein lustiger, entschlossener Kunde sich ins Ufernahe Gehölz verabschieden konnte, bzw. einfach die Bossing Power fehlte.
Ein bisschen mehr Crispness, das wäre es gewesen (daher habe ich sie auch in die Obhut meines Totembruders @Kochtopf gegeben, unter der Bedingung, das er sie nie mit einer Glocke rapen wird.) Schätze, sie ist dennoch eine nette Augenrotrute, und wirklich leicht.

Daher bin ich auch nun doch mehr ein Fan etwas spitzenbetonterer (Nur ein Hauch, wohlgemerkt) Blanks für die Grundangelei, und möchte da auch eine dedizierte Quiverspitze nicht missen. Vielleicht wenn ich jemals wieder an die Wickelbank für die Minimax Mk. IV* zurückkehre, dann würde ich das bei der Blankwahl berücksichtigen, z.B. ein kurzgeteilten Mefo blank.
Aber nur meine persönliche Einschätzung.
Hg
Minimax

Edit: Hier hatte ich die Rute mal vorgestellt, zum optischen Eindruck solcher Fliegenblank-Avons:




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Ein Alfa und ein Peugeot fahren und die (lediglich nicht fancy gelabelten) hinterhofrollen fangen Fische also verstehe ich das Problem nicht?




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Editedit: Häh? Falsche Preview hab nie was von Peugeots geschrieben, aber egal, der Link führt zum richtigen Beitrag

*Aber das wird so schnell nicht geschehen, und da muss ich noch viel lernen: Wir alle wissen das die Typennr. Mk. IV verpflichtet.


----------



## Andal

Ich muss jetzt noch mal zum Rewe und dann schreibe ich etwas ausführlicher dazu. Bis denne!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir alle wissen das die Typennr. Mk. IV verpflichtet.



Ich habe eine Bruce & Walker MK IV Avon, diese schaut mit ihrem braunen Blank und den vielen Intermediate Wicklungen schon wirklich klasse aus.
Ein gewisser Richard Walker soll ebenfalls über eine MK IV Rute zum Karpfenangeln verfügt haben, allerdings aus getrocknetem Süßgras und nicht aus GFK.

Deine damals aufgebaute Rute aus dem Fliegenrutenblank schaut echt super aus, Hut ab.   
Etwas Lektüre zum Rutenbau habe ich mir bereits zugelegt und mit meinem Posenbaugeraffel hoffe ich bereits schon etwas nützliches Equipment zu haben.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich @Kochtopf und @Jason abgeblieben?


Obwohl dieser Virus in unserem ca. 380 Seelendorf angekommen ist, geht es mir gut. Was müssen die Blockflötengesichter auch ein Straßenfest machen. Selbst Schuld. 
Also ich bin putzmunter, aber habe viiiiiel um die Ohren. Auf der neuen Baustelle gebe ich zur Zeit mächtig Gas, da ich noch einiges, bevor es richtig kalt wird, schaffen möchte. Die zweite Terrasse soll im Frühjahr fertig sein. 
Dann bin ich eifrig dabei Posen zu bauen, da ja Weihnachten immer näher rückt.  Habe zwar vor einiger Zeit schon ein paar zusammengeflickt und anders kann man das nicht bezeichnen. Da hab ich wirklich geschludert. Die hab ich alle zurück gebaut und nun ordentlich verarbeitet oder Änderungen dran vorgenommen. Schilf in Schilf ist nicht so einfach für mich, da müssen die Übergänge passen. Als nächstes ist noch eine größere Charge Federkielposen dran. Die sind aber simpel. 
Angeltechnisch habe ich nichts zu berichten, da mir wirklich die Zeit fehlt, angeln zu gehen. Letzten Sonntag wollte ich spontan an die Teiche, mit der Hoffnung einen Bericht im Raubfischstammtisch zu schreiben. Aber da kam mein Sohnemann mir in die Quere. Der hat ja nun seinen T5 Bus und ich habe ihm an umbauten und anderen Kram geholfen.  Vielleicht klappt es ja nächsten Sonntag. Für größere Ansitze fehlt mir momentan der Nerv. 
Also entschuldigt meine Abwesenheit, aber ich habe mir Prioritäten gesetzt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Heute hat das Wetter mal wieder mitgespielt
Da konnte man mal wieder zum See


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Also entschuldigt meine Abwesenheit, aber ich habe mir Prioritäten gesetzt.




Ist entschuldigt, Jason und schön dass du dich mal meldest.  
Prioritäten sind wichtig(glaub ich).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schön, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast, @Jason. Irgendwie gibt es hier eine Reihe von Menschen hier im Ükel, die man vermisst, wenn sie einige Tage nicht On sind. Du gehörst definitiv dazu.

So, bei mir lag heute ein kleines Paket, als ich nach Hause gekommen bin. Darin war ein weiteres (mein inzwischen 3.) 1000er Röllchen, diesmal eine Daiwa Legalis LT 1000 D, sowie eine Spule mit 1000 m brauner Stroft in 0,14. Die kalte Jahreszeit steht vor der Tür und da fische ich dann doch lieber etwas feiner als die Standardmäßigen Stärken 0,18 oder 0,20. Außerdem will ich ja Samstag mein Giebel-Karauschen-Projekt starten. Habe inzwischen einige Gewässer hier in der Region recherchiert, in denen zumindest Giebel regelmäßig gefangen werden und für die es auch Gastkarten gibt. Und da ich jeweils vor Ort entscheiden möchte, ob ich mit einer feinen Feederrute, einer Machrute oder der Swingtip angreifen will, erhalten alle drei Ruten jetzt ihr fest zugedachtes Röllchen.
@Tobias85: Freitag nach der Arbeit geht es trotzdem  an die Leine. Ich will es nochmal auf Barbe probieren und außerdem einige Unterwasseraufnahmen von meinem Erfolgsspot der letzten Woche machen.


----------



## Andal

# Rutenbau

Eine Wickelbank und ein langsam laufender Lakiermotor ist schon nicht falsch... und etwas Zeit und Platz auch nicht.

Den Einwand von @Minimax bezüglich der mangelhaften Kampfkraft der Batson Blanks kann ich jetzt so nicht nachvollziehen. Das liegt dann höchstens an der zu leichten Wahl der Klasse, als auch an den persönlichen Vorlieben. Auch bei Barben an die 70 cm und Rapfen mit knapp über 90 cm hat mich meine #7 nicht enttäuscht. Man muss sich ja nur mal ansehen, welche Fische mit den einzelnen Klassen angegangen werden.

Ob es sich rentiert, eine gute Fliegenrute zu zerlegen und neu aufztubauen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Batson Blanks werden so mit um die, knapp unter 100,- € aufgerufen. Zusammen mit den Ringen und hier schwöre ich auf die Pac Bay Minima, dem Kork für den Griff und den Schieberollenhaltern kommen etwa 200,- € zusammen. Garn und Rinlack vielleicht noch mal 40,- €, so man da Bedarf hat. Hier aber wirklich den guten 2k Lack nehmen, weil der einfach besser die Wicklungen umschließt und satter sitzt, sitzen bleibt.

Meine Ruten sind von verschiedenen Rutenbauern. Wobei ich in Sachen Fliegenblank als U-Rute ganz klar dem @Seele vertraue. Der hört zu und man kann sich mit ihm auf das Optimum verständigen.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast, @Jason. Irgendwie gibt es hier eine Reihe von Menschen hier im Ükel, die man vermisst, wenn sie einige Tage nicht On sind. Du gehörst definitiv dazu.


Danke mein Lieber. Das ist wirklich sehr herzlich. Was mit Alex los ist, kann ich euch nicht sagen. Aber er lebt noch. Das kann ich euch versichern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Danke mein Lieber. Das ist wirklich sehr herzlich. Was mit Alex los ist, kann ich euch nicht sagen. Aber er lebt noch. Das kann ich euch versichern.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hi Jason, schön wieder von Dir zu lesen - tritt ein und erhole Dich bei schmöern und plaudern vom Alltagsstress!

Sir @Kochtopf ist ausweislich unseres letzten Telefonats im Allgemeinen wohlauf, hat aber ebenfalls viel Stress um die Ohren,
er wird also früher oder später wieder auftauchen, und wenn wir hier dann nicht alles tiptop und shipshape in Ordnung haben,
dann Gnade uns Kinski, just sayin´!

@Andal -ja, ich wollte meine Anmerkung auch lediglich als persönlichen Eindruck verstanden wissen. Mein Blank war ja auch ziemlich
lang mit 11, und zudem hat die Performance sicher auch was mit der jeweiligen RIngverteilung zu tun.


----------



## Andal

So etwas hat IMMER mit den persönlichen Empfinden zu tun. Da kann es gar keine universelle Ansicht geben!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Sir @Kochtopf ist ausweislich unseres letzten Telefonats im Allgemeinen wohlauf, hat aber ebenfalls viel Stress um die Ohren,


Genau, habe auch mit ihm neulich Kontakt gehabt und festgestellt, dass er im Stress ist. Hab ihm meine Hilfe angeboten und er ist nicht abwegig. Einen Ükelbruder lässt man nicht im Stich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

#Rutenbau

Ob ich tatsächlich für ein erstes Projekt eine gute und teure Fliegenrute zerlegen möchte, das weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht bin ich zum Üben vorerst mit dem Aufbau einer herkömmlichen Rute besser bedient? Was die Reiserute für den Transport auf einem Fahrrad oder aber Motorrad anbelangt, da werde ich mich wohl doch erstmal an eine Reiserute ab Werk halten. Kompromisse muss man bei diesen Ruten sicherlich immer eingehen, ich denke da möchte ich dann auch nicht allzu viel Geld auf die Ladentheke legen. Über 200€ - für eine umgebaute Fliegenrute - sind mir für den Anfang jedenfalls doch etwas zu viel Geld.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für diesen Tipp Andal, zu gegebener Zeit kann einem dieser sicherlich noch einmal von Nutzen sein.


----------



## Andal

Für mich war der "Missbrauch" von Fliegenrutenblanks einfach eine Folge vom tatsächlichen Mangel auf dem Markt. Spinnruten waren mir zu kurz, die geteilten Griffe ein Graus. Friedfischruten zu meist zu plump, oder zu hart in der Aktion, oder zu speziell. Überhaupt entsprach nichts meinen Vorstellungen der wirklich maximal universellen Angelrute. Dann wagte ich die ersten Schritte und vergab erste Aufträge, weil ich einfach nie den nötigen Platz hatte. Und siehe da, es wurde, genau so, wie ich mir das vorstellte. Ich wollte eine Rute, Ruten haben, wo ich kein ganzes Bündel ans Wasser schleppen muss und mit denen quasi alles geht. ICH habe da meinen Stiefel gefunden - vielleicht passt der auch anderen Anglern!?


----------



## geomas

Versuch eines kurzen Berichts über das Mini-Ükel-Treffen in Tangermünde

@Fantastic Fishing hatte ich vor ner Weile mal gefragt, ob er die Nerven und die Zeit hätte, mir Feeder-technisch etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen.
Irgendwie hat es jetzt geklappt, auch wenn die Bedingungen nicht ganz einfach waren. Der Elb-Pegel stieg an den beiden zur Verfügung stehenden Tagen weit über das übliche Maß. Zum Glück waren die angedachten Übungsschwerpunkte Feedern im Fluß und im Hafen doch umsetzbar.

Am Montag früh hab ich den bestens gelaunten Lehrmeister eingeladen, mit Sack und Pack gings ab zum großen Fluß.





auf dem Weg zur Elbe, unsere Stimmung „sonnig”​
Die 16er-Haken-Buhne war wegen des steigenden Pegels nicht sicher zu beangeln, drei Buhnen weiter fanden wir ein schönes Plätzchen. Nicht auf dem Buhnenkopf - dieser verschwand langsam während unseres Ansitzes unter Wasser. Weiter zum landseitigen Ende hin konnten wir uns gut einrichten.

Stuhl aufbauen, etwas tüfteln, denn mein „Side-Tray” als Ablage war zu lütt, also ein Bait-Waiter auf ein Stativ geschraubt und ab dafür.
Zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben habe ich korrekt Futter an gemischt - „Fanta” hatte eine Spezialmischung aus vielen Einzelmehlen vorbereitet.
Ich will keine Geheimnisse preisgeben, aber es roch schon etwas nach Vorweihnachtszeit. Wobei meine sogenannte „Nase” nicht so feinfühlig und treffsicher ist wie sie sollte. Ob ich die perfekte Konsistenz auch ohne Beistand hinbekomme wird die Zukuft zeigen. Nur Übung macht den Meister oder?

An meine schwerste Feederrute kam eine relativ einfache Standard-Durchlauf-Montage und daran ein dicker Bait-Up-Feeder.
So schwere Gewichte habe ich nie zuvor geworfen (Pilker zählen jetzt mal nicht) und es dauerte ne ganze Weile, bis die Würfe auch nur halbwegs saßen.
Naja, also nach dem Sieben des Futters kamen 6 fette Körbe als Startfütterung in etwa an das Ende des Buhnenbereichs. Mit nem etwas kleineren Korb und natürlich jetzt auch mit Vorfach haben wir meist Mix-Köder wie Wurm/Made, Made/Caster angeboten, wobei der Wurm mit Made ganz klar am besten angenommen wurde.

Tja, es hat nicht lange gedauert, bis der erste „Skimmer” im Kescher landete. Die Fische sahen komplett anders aus als ihre Artgenossen in der heimischen Warnow. Auch die etwas besseren „Brassen” oder eben „Skimmer” waren sehr hell, teilweise weißsilbrig - bei gleicher Größe sind die Fische hier sehr viel dunkler.
Erstaunlich war, wie lange das Futter die Fische auf dem Platz gehalten hat (edit: also das konstante Nach-Füttern). Die netto-Angelzeit ohne Weg und Auf-/Abbau betrug ja etwa 7 Stunden und wir fingen fast durchgängig. Natürlich gab es Phasen, wo sich nicht so schnell etwas tat - eine gute Gelegenheit, mal mit Dips und Lava (oder war es „Goo”??) herumzuexperimentieren.
Wir haben später die Bahn verlängert und in der Futterspur unterhalb des ursprünglichen Futterplatzes gefischt. Super, auch das hat geklappt.





Meine Aussicht für etwa 7 Stunden am Montag - die könnte ich gerne öfter haben...​
Insgesamt gingen etwa 20 Abramisse ans Band, zu ÖffÖffs leichter Enttäuschung kein wuchtiger Elb-Brassen mit Stiernacken, aber ich war mehr als zufrieden. Zusätzlich gab es einen Aland, die 2te Grundel meines Lebens und ne Güster. Die mutmaßliche „Zope” würde ich wohl doch eher als Brassen einstufen.
Absolut super war, wie Chris mir die Details, die Strategie nahegebracht hat. Viele Sachen, Tricks, Methoden kannte ich aus Büchern und Youtube-Clips, habe sie aber nicht verstanden. Da hat ÖffÖff mit seiner Gabe, so etwas gut zu erklären, mich wirklich deutlich weiter gebracht.

Einen Mentor hatte ich als Jungangler ja nie - habe als Knirps zwar tonnenweise Anekdoten „wie früher gefischt wurde” aufgesogen, aber mit denen konnte ich zu keiner Zeit „am Wasser punkten”, und legal schon mal gar nicht 

Naja am Montag Abend war ich ziemlich knülle und ein deftiges Bauernfrühstück mit „Kuhschwanz-Bier” genau die richtige Medizin vorm Bettgang.
Der Altstadt der kleinen Hansestadt habe ich viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Dafür reichte die Zeit leider nicht.

Der Dienstag stand im Zeichen des etwas leichteren Feederns. Zum Glück war trotz des hohen Pegels der Hafen zu beangeln. Chris hatte wieder eine spezielle Futtermischung angemixt; Caster, Würmer, tote und lebende Maden dienten als Köder.
Das Ausloten das Hafenbeckens ging prima, viel leichter als gedacht konnte ich die Struktur des „Swims” ergründen. Dank der geringenen Distanz war auch das Werfen einfacher als noch am Montag. Nach dem Futter-Anrühren steig die Neugier bei uns beiden, welche Fische sich denn nun einfinden würden. Das Hafenbecken bietet nahezu das komplette Spektrum auf, nur nicht für uns am Dienstag.
Viele lütte Güstern (diese ähnelten den Warnow-Exemplaren noch am ehesten) schnappten sich Made und Caster oder den leckeren Wurm aus ÖffÖffs Zucht.
Nach ein paar Stunden mit vielen kleinen Fischen haben wir den Swim gewechselt - dichter ran an die Elbe. Doch auch hier viele Güstern der Kategorie „klein aber gierig”.
Dazu kamen Plötz und zu meiner großen Freude zwei Kaulbarsche. Kaulis hatte ich trotz teilwise sogar gezielter Beangelei ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr.





Chris war perfekt vorbereitet auch für die etwas größeren Fische*. Damit konnte ich nicht dienen. Diesmal.​




Die Kulisse stimmte an beiden Tagen. Auch wenn ich ja zum Lernen nach Tangermünde gefahren war, konnte ich ne schöne Aussicht gut gebrauchen.
Das Restaurantschiff beherbergt ein griechisches Lokal - dafür fand ich den Namen „Störtebeker” schon bemerkenswert.​




Elb-Rotauge mit schwarzgeränderter Rücken- und Schwanzflosse. So etwas hab ich nie zuvor gesehen. Das Foto könnte besser sein, pardon.
Insgesamt hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Fisch mit deutlichem Metazerkarien-Befall. Hier ins Rostock ist die Situation leider ganz anders.
Fast alle Fische waren makellos wie fürs Bestimmungsbuch gezeichnet.
Obwohl es sicher den einen oder anderen nicht reinrassigen Fang gab.​
Das Wetter wurde erst ungemütlich, als Chris sich um Charly und ich mich um die Heimfahrt kümmerte. So gesehen perfektes Timing.
Also nochmal ein ganz herzliches Danke! an FantasticFishing, der sein Wissen sehr geduldig und auch für mich nachvollziehbar weitergab.
Einen Lehrmeister Deiner Klasse, lieber Chris, hätte ich schon sehr viel früher gut gebrauchen können. Danke!


*) nein, das ist kein XXXXL-Chrystal-Waggler hinter seiner Schulter - sieht nur so aus ;-))


----------



## Tobias85

Ein schön geschriebener Bericht mit tollen Fotos, @geomas! 



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Außerdem will ich ja Samstag mein Giebel-Karauschen-Projekt starten. Habe inzwischen einige Gewässer hier in der Region recherchiert, in denen zumindest Giebel regelmäßig gefangen werden und für die es auch Gastkarten gibt.



Ich fahre Samstag Morgen nach Scheeßel und am Nachmittag/Abend gehts irgendwann weiter nach Hamburg. Falls du am Samstag grob in der Gegend angelst, es zeitlich passt und du Lust auf einen kleinen Besuch am Wasser hast, könnte ich sicher ein Stündchen locker machen. Aber dann nur zum plaudern und fachsimpeln, nicht um selbst zu angeln. Schreib mir einfach wenn es dir passt. In jedem Fall aber schonmal viel Erfolg für das Projekt Gierausche!


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Deine Begeisterung für das Treffen spürt man in jedem Satz und auch das Eintauchen in eine andere Angelwelt. Vielen Dank dass Du uns hast teilhaben lassen an Deinem Abenteuer an der Elbe.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend die Herren und ein herzliches Petri an euch alle. 

Gab ja wieder schöne Berichte und tolle Fotos. 
Das ganze mit den Ruten überfliege ich nur, ist gesünder 

Ich war heute mal seit langer Zeit an unserem "großen Weiher". Ich wollte unbedingt die Stippe testen. 
Ich hatte hier noch ne 2g Pose. Die hab ich an 4m 0,20er gehangen und dann ein 0,18er Vorfach unten dran. 
Tatsächlich gab es auch sehr zügig einen Biss. 




Kurz danach hab ich es irgendwie geschafft, beim "Wurf" so im Zaun hängen zu bleiben das die Pose zerstört wurde. Dummerweise hatte ich keinen Ersatz dabei. Also wurde die Stippe eingepackt und die Grundrute ausgepackt. 




Leider gab es darauf nur sehr wenige feine Zupfer, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte. 

Also hab ich die Spinne ausgepackt und ein neuen Spinner ausprobiert. Gleich der 2. Wurf brachte den 1. Von 3 RBD an Land. 

Die Luft tat gut und die Stille noch mehr. 
Etwas mehr Fisch wäre zwar schön gewesen aber so ist es nun mal.


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Gleich der 2. Wurf brachte den 1. Von 3 RBD an Land.



Und ich rätsel jetzt sicher die halbe Nacht, wofür das RB vor dem Döbel steht


----------



## geomas

Als Knirps lernte ich von sächsischen Touristen, daß es ein „hoardes und ein weisches B” gibt.


----------



## Tobias85

Und nun frage ich mich, wie die Rotbunktdöbel in den Weiher kommen


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und nun frage ich mich, wie die Rotbunktdöbel in den Weiher kommen


De wuddn reingewoffen.


----------



## Mikesch

Servus beieinander,
mittwochs ist mein offizieller Angeltag, also 15:00 Uhr Feierabend und los geht's.
Erste Station an der Kirche, keiner zu Hause, weder Punker noch Andere.
Nächste Station, Fototour für den Verein. wie an den letzten 3 Tagen auch.
Dann wollte ich ganz ükelig kleine Fische fangen, hatte von der Brücke aus Schwärme gesehen und wollte natürlich wissen wer da rumschwimmt.
Vorsorglich hatte ich natürlich meine Picker mit Ködern u. Futter eingepackt.
Habe mich dann unterhalb der Brücke niedergelassen. Futter habe ich dann doch nicht angemischt, die Fische sind hier und müssen nicht angelockt werden.
In schneller Folge fing ich ein paar Rotaugen u. Hasel bis 25cm.






Typisches Linkshandbild mit Fisch.

Ein kleiner Punker wollte auch unbedingt mich kurz besuchen.

Highlight war dieser Fisch:






So einen fetten Hasel hatte ich noch nie! => PB


----------



## Mikesch




----------



## Andal

Petri Heil... 30 cm beim Hasel ist schon eine Hausnummer!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Als Knirps lernte ich von sächsischen Touristen, daß es ein „hoardes und ein weisches B” gibt.


Oder um es auf hochdeutsch zu beschreiben: es gibt ein Birnbaum B und ein Pappelbaum B


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zum Hasel-Recken, lieber @mikesch ! 
Leider gibts diese Fischart hier im näheren Umfeld nicht.


Hoffentlich sind bald neue Posen im Anflug, @Slappy  - oder hast Du noch Bedarf?
Petri zum Plötz und den ersponnenen Fettflossendöbeln.

@Jason  und @Kochtopf - hoffentlich findet Ihr genug Zeit zum Ausspannen und bleibt gesund. 
Immer nur racken ist nicht gut für Körper und Seele.


----------



## rhinefisher

mikesch schrieb:


> Servus beieinander,
> mittwochs ist mein offizieller Angeltag, also 15:00 Uhr Feierabend und los geht's.
> Erste Station an der Kirche, keiner zu Hause, weder Punker noch Andere.
> Nächste Station, Fototour für den Verein. wie an den letzten 3 Tagen auch.
> Dann wollte ich ganz ükelig kleine Fische fangen, hatte von der Brücke aus Schwärme gesehen und wollte natürlich wissen wer da rumschwimmt.
> Vorsorglich hatte ich natürlich meine Picker mit Ködern u. Futter eingepackt.
> Habe mich dann unterhalb der Brücke niedergelassen. Futter habe ich dann doch nicht angemischt, die Fische sind hier und müssen nicht angelockt werden.
> In schneller Folge fing ich ein paar Rotaugen u. Hasel bis 25cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358104
> 
> Typisches Linkshandbild mit Fisch.
> 
> Ein kleiner Punker wollte auch unbedingt mich kurz besuchen.
> 
> Highlight war dieser Fisch:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358105
> 
> 
> So einen fetten Hasel hatte ich noch nie! => PB



Mensch mikesch...
Wattn VIEH..... Soetwas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen...
Ganz fettes Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und ich rätsel jetzt sicher die halbe Nacht, wofür das RB vor dem Döbel steht



Nicht RPD sondern RBD.

Regenbogendöbel


----------



## daci7

Liebe Ükel,

Auch ich muss mich hier ein wenig entschuldigen und will mich kurz rechtfertigen - ich hab einfach keine Zeit... Weder zum vertieften Lesen, noch zum Fischen ... 
Für mein Duell mit Ükelbruder @Minimax hab ich es doch letzte Woche tatsächlich ans Wasser geschafft und einen bunten Strauß Augenrote verhaftet, aber der Bericht will noch geschrieben werden ... jetzt grade hab ich kurze, ungemütliche 10 Minuten Wartezeit beim Reifenwechsel, aber das war es schon. 
Wenigstens das Haus wird langsam fertig und mein Angelkeller nimmt laaaangsam Form an.
Sollten die kids morgen fit sein werde ich allerdings zum (4.!!!) Angeln in diesem Jahr kommen ... hoffentlich habe ich dann die Ruhe ein paar Zeilen zu verfassen.

Bis dahin bleibt mir nur ein lautes Petri in die Runde zu rufen, mein Bier zu stürzen und den Stammtisch wieder auf unbestimmte Zeit zu verlassen.

Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason und @Kochtopf - hoffentlich findet Ihr genug Zeit zum Ausspannen und bleibt gesund.
> Immer nur racken ist nicht gut für Körper und Seele


Das passt schon. Keine Sorge. Den Ausgleich finde ich dann beim Posen bauen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und ich rätsel jetzt sicher die halbe Nacht, wofür das RB vor dem Döbel steht


Regenbogen   



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und nun frage ich mich, wie die Rotbunktdöbel in den Weiher kommen


Regenbogen! 
Die wurden da einfach so reingekippt 




geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind bald neue Posen im Anflug, @Slappy - oder hast Du noch Bedarf?
> Petri zum Plötz und den ersponnenen Fettflossendöbeln.



Es ist ein, mit Sicherheit ganz tollen Posen bestücktes Päckchen hier aus dem Forum auf dem Weg zu mir
Aber danke das du fragst


----------



## geomas

@daci7 - möge Dein 4. Ansitz in diesem Jahr ne Menge Spaß machen. Hoffentlich hält die Zukunft mehr Freizeit bereit.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @daci7 - möge Dein 4. Ansitz in diesem Jahr ne Menge Spaß machen. Hoffentlich hält die Zukunft mehr Freizeit bereit.


4 Ansitze im Jahr sind ziemlich mager. aber was soll man tun, wenn man eine Haus baut und einen Stall voll Kinder hat. 
@daci7 , lass dir dein Bier nach getaner Arbeit schmecken, dass tu ich auch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Hier war der Pegel heute sehr niedrig - gut 60-70cm unter Normal macht die Angelei an etlichen Swims schwierig bis unmöglich.
Habe mich dann trotz der widrigen Bedingungen aufgerafft und mit etwas reduziertem Einsatz mein Glück versucht. Denn das Wetter war ansonsten prima - 
vom etwas starken Wind abgesehen war es ein sehr schöner Herbsttag mit Sonne und angenehmen Temperaturen.

Futter wie in Tangermünde gelernt anmischen wollte ich nicht - dafür war die angepeilte Angelzeit doch etwas knapp. 
Aber ein Tütchen LB fand sich noch im Kühlschrank und andere Köderreste ebenfalls. 

Der geplante Swim war besetzt, eine kleine Lücke im Schilfgürtel ist nur bei Niedrigwasser als Angelstelle nutzbar - diese Chance wurde ergriffen.





Im Frühling oder Sommer könnte man hier auch bei normalem Pegel mit Watstiefeln angreifen.

Habe versucht, die Rinne zu erloten wie gelernt - gut möglich, daß ich sie erwischt habe. Habe regelmäßig frisches „Futter” (also LB mit reichlich Pellets drin sowie später noch mit Pinkies angereichert) auf die Stelle gebracht, aber es tat sich wenig bis nichts. Eine paddelnde Kindergruppe nervte etwas und nach ner ganzen Weile gab es dann einen sehr jugendlichen Rutilus auf Caster plus Pinkie. Dann wieder ne Weile nüscht.
Anschließend habe ich dichter zu mir und flußabwärts geangelt. Auch hier lief es nicht wie erhofft, also das Spiel flußaufwärts versucht. Der Wind peitschte immer wieder Rohr in die Sehne, naja, aber jetzt gab es immmerhin auch echte Bisse. Einen weiterer Plötz releaste sich bei meinem Anblick lieber selbst, das nächste Rotauge kam ganz kurz an Land, dann verlor ich einen etwas besseren Fisch nach 5 Sekunden. Dann fiel mir auf, daß bei Mix-Köderung die Maden unversehrt aussahen, aber die Caster Schaden genommen hatten im Wasser.
Mit den letzten Krümeln LB habe ich es dann mit Doppelcaster probiert und nanu - klarer Fallbiß und kräftiger Widerstand. Ein Brassen von irgendwas zwischen 40 und 45cm ließ sich nach starker Gegenwehr keschern. Der war deutlich dunkler als seine von mir begutachteten Artgenossen aus der Elbe.

Das Wochenende ist komplett dicht mit Arbeit bis in die späten Abende hinein, aber evtl. klappt es morgen noch mal mit nem Ansitz.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue dann konntest Du das Erlernte ja gar nicht einsetzen - Feedern auf 40m. Aber der Swim sieht sehr einladend aus, mit einer Bolo müsste das dort gut gehen auch wenn das Wasser etwas höher ist.
Hast Du dich denn schon erholt vom anstrengenden Wochenanfang?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

^ das Foto täuscht etwas, so schmal ist die Warnow nicht wie es sich darstellt.
An die Posenangelei habe ich auch schon gedacht bei früheren „Begutachtungen” dieses Swims.
Watstiefel, Bait Waiter auf einem langen Bankstick und ab dafür - so wie man es von alten Angelvideos kennt.
Könnte klappen.

Die Bisse kamen übrigens auf „meiner Uferseite” flußaufwärts. Vermutlich sind die Unterwasser-Strukturen dort anziehender für die Fische als auf der anderen Seite. Ein Argument für etwas längere Ruten - damit man die Sehne besser vom wogenden Rohr fernhalten kann. Hatte heute die geliebte Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder am Start. Die ist in etwa so alt oder jung wie mein Lehrmeister in Tangermünde...
Und die Regeneration hat erstaunlich gut geklappt nach den beiden langen Angeltagen an der Elbe.


----------



## Andal

# Daiwa Ninja Mono

Es stehen wieder mal Einkäufe für Großspulen an. Die o.a. Schnur wäre von den technischen Daten und vom Preis sehr gut. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Faden? 1/4 lbs. Spulen sollten es auf jeden Fall sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andal schrieb:


> # Daiwa Ninja Mono


Lies sich sehr interessant.


----------



## geomas

#daiwa sensor brown

Das ist meine Wahl. Nutze sie von der 1/4Pfund-Großspule derzeit in 0,20mm=4lb, 0,24mm=6lb und 0,26mm=8lb Tragkraft.
Die angegebene Tragkraft liegt meiner Meinung nach deutlich unter der tatsächlich erzielbaren und dicker als angegeben ist diese Mono auch nicht.
Mein Tipp für ne billige, robuste und absolut zuverlässige Allroundschnur...

Natürlich gibt es auch sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeiten für modernere und deutlich dünnere Mono, gerade im Winter beim sehr feinen Angeln in klarerem Wasser.


----------



## hester

Ich denke, bei dem Preis kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen, selbst wenn sie dann nur als Füllschnur dient. Ich selbst habe unter anderem die Black Magic Gold Mono von der ivh sehr angetan bin, für mich eine der besten Schnüre die ich kenne und ich kenne einige.
@geomas, der benutzt sie auch soweit ich weiß, vielleicht sagt er auch was dazu, also zur Black Magic.
Ups, schon geschehn.


----------



## geomas

Die Black Magic Gold Mono fische ich in 2 Stärken und war eigentlich sehr angetan. Mit der 0,17er habe ich rundum gute Erfahrungen machen können. 
Mit der 0,19er hatte ich mir unerklärliche Abrisse beim Hängerlösen. Nominell trägt sie 3,0kg/6,6lbs, in der Praxis ist meiner Erfahrung nach die 6lb-Sensor sehr viel „tragkräftiger” und robuster.

Aber vielleicht hab ich ne schlechte „Abfüllung” der 0,19er BlackMagic Gold Mono erwischt oder welche, die schlecht gelagert wurde.


----------



## Tobias85

Erstmal wow und ein ungläubiges Petri zu diesem Mords Hasel, @mikesch!

Und Petri zum Brassen, @geomas!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht RPD sondern RBD.
> 
> Regenbogendöbel



    Manchmal hat man echt ein Brett vorm Kopf, danke fürs aufklären ^^


----------



## Tobias85

Bei mir lief es heute nicht so rund. Hatte erst noch Gummistiefel organisiert, die ich für ein baldiges Angelprojekt wahrscheinlich brauche, die Angelsachen lagen aber schon im Auto. Noch kurz frische Maden geholt, außerdem einen Bankstick, denn meiner lag ja zuhause. Dann ab an die Stelle, die ich seit fast zwei Wochen mit spärlichen Kostproben angefüttert habe, auf dass die wenigen Schleien es bemerken und sich merken. In der Madendose hab ich einen eingeschlossenen Marienkäfer gefunden, das sah ich als gutes Omen an, aber Pustekuchen. Ich wollte einen Frolic am Baitband mit einem semifixed Rig auf dem kleinen Futterplatz anbieten, hatte aber nicht alle Nubsies in meiner Box, also improvisiert. Schien dann auch alles zu klappen, Rute war ausgelegt, das warten konnte kurz vor der Dämmerung beginnen. Es folgten binnen einer Stunde: Ein nah vorbeiziehendes großes Gewitter, später noch seperat starke Böen und starker Regen und als ich nach nicht ganz zwei Stunden die Montage kontrollieren wollte, war vom Mini-Frolic schon keine Spur mehr übrig. Habe nochmal kurz nachgelegt, aber mich dann bald frustriert auf den Heimweg gemacht, Pellets wären sicher die bessere Wahl zum Anfüttern und Angeln gewesen. Naja, man lernt draus. Und das alles, nachdem ich die Nacht nur zwei Stunden Schlaf hatte...


----------



## Tobias85

Eine seltsame Beobachtung habe ich noch gemacht: Als ich so gegen 20.30 im dunkeln den Platz räumte, bin ich nochmal mit der Funzel runter ans Wasser. Da gibts sone Art Steinpackung und dort waren ganz viele Bachflohkrebse, die sich direkt - und wirklich nur direkt - am Übergang Wasseroberfläche-Uferbefestigung gesammelt hatten. Das war wie ein 1cm breiter, dunkler Streifen, der sich fast durchgängig die ganze Uferkante fortsetzte. Sowas wie Sauerstoffmangel kann man wohl ausschließen, ne andere Erklärung fiel mir nicht ein. Habt ihr sowas auch schonmal beobachtet?


----------



## geomas

^^  Schade, daß Deine lange Vorarbeit sich nicht auszahlte. Hoffentlich kannst Du bald „nachfassen”.

Zum Thema Bachflohkrebse kann ich leider nichts beisteuern.


----------



## Andal

"The Avanti Rod ...with the bite indicating lower section...!" Aber das interessante sind die Ködertipps. Alles aus dem Supermarkt beziehbar... und fängig.

Btw... als ich vor über 20 Jahren das erste mal den Severn auf der Autobahn querte, kam es eher einem Gotteserlebnis gleich und er geht mit so einem "Zeug" auf the holy Servern Barbel los!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Bachflohkrebse: Die könnten sich zum Gruppensex getroffen haben.  Aber im Ernst: Das Thema Fortpflanzung soll bei Bachflohkrebsens ein Gemeinschaftserlebnis sein. Vielleicht haben die frühlingshaften Temperaturen die Bachflohkrebse ja in Stimmung gebracht.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Btw... als ich vor über 20 Jahren das erste mal den Severn auf der Autobahn querte, kam es eher einem Gotteserlebnis gleich und er geht mit so einem "Zeug" auf the holy Servern Barbel los



Sei unbesorgt, es liegt keine Entweihung des Severn und seiner Bewohner vor, schließlich angelt er am River Wye  Seltsamerweise übrigens zur gleichen Hintergrundmusik, die auch Robin Illner für seinen Winterdöbelfilm verwendete.
Aber ja, interessante Köderideen und ich glaube, der Wye ist auch ziemlich heilig.

Noch ein ganz herzliches  Petri an die Fänger und Berichterstatter der letzten Tage!
@Tobias85 massenhafte Bachflohpopulation schreit natürlich nach dem Einsatz einer Gammarusnymphe, oder sogar gleich dem Original(sofern erlaubt)


----------



## daci7

4h Pickern zusammengefasst in einem Bild:





Heute abend mehr dazu!
Es lief wie geschnitten Brot


----------



## Andal

daci7 schrieb:


> 4h Pickern zusammengefasst in einem Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 358172
> 
> Heute abend mehr dazu!
> Es lief wie geschnitten Brot


Jessasmariandjosef........ das nährt aber die Sippe für eine Zeit!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir läuft es nicht ganz so rund! Nach einer Stunde bin ich klitschenass, konnte aber auch schon einen kleinen Leine-Döbel überlisten.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es nicht ganz so rund! Nach einer Stunde bin ich klitschenass, konnte aber auch schon einen kleinen Leine-Döbel überlisten.
> Anhang anzeigen 358174


Fisch ist FIsch.....ob rund oder stäbchen


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es nicht ganz so rund! Nach einer Stunde bin ich klitschenass, konnte aber auch schon einen kleinen Leine-Döbel überlisten.
> Anhang anzeigen 358174


Na der kleine Mann schaut aber auch mehr als überrascht drein. Der hatte sicher den Freitag auch etwas "unhektischer" eingeplant.


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> 4h Pickern zusammengefasst in einem Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 358172
> 
> Heute abend mehr dazu!
> Es lief wie geschnitten Brot


Petri und danke für das tolle Bild. Viele rote Augen starren ein an.

@Wuemmehunter Petri an die Leine. Bei uns regnet es heute nur einmal und das den ganzen Tag. Viel Spaß noch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

# OT

Kleine Info am Rande. Es ist der Graue Star. Jetzt muss ich bloss wen finden, der ihn zeitnah sticht. Nicht ganz einfach, in Zeiten der Seuche!


----------



## Skott

Andal schrieb:


> # OT
> 
> Kleine Info am Rande. Es ist der Graue Star. Jetzt muss ich bloss wen finden, der ihn zeitnah sticht. Nicht ganz einfach, in Zeiten der Seuche!


Ich drücke dir die Daumen, Andal!!!


----------



## Slappy

@Andal , kacke das die Zahlen aktuell so steigen. Ich hoffe du findest nicht nur jemanden, sondern jemand guten der dir auch in dieser Zeit hilft


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> # OT
> 
> Kleine Info am Rande. Es ist der Graue Star. Jetzt muss ich bloss wen finden, der ihn zeitnah sticht. Nicht ganz einfach, in Zeiten der Seuche!


Werter Recke, wünsche Dir viel Erfolg für die rasche Suche und das der Doc eine Koriphäe  auf seinem Gebiet ist  Alles beste !


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande. Es ist der Graue Star. Jetzt muss ich bloss wen finden, der ihn zeitnah sticht. Nicht ganz einfach, in Zeiten der Seuche!



Wenigstens ist der Feind nun klar benannt und die Erfolge sind beim grauen Star ja auch meist recht gut. Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls schonmal alles Gute für die hoffentlich baldige Op!



daci7 schrieb:


> 4h Pickern zusammengefasst in einem Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 358172
> 
> Heute abend mehr dazu!
> Es lief wie geschnitten Brot



In 4 Stunden, Wahnsinn! Petri!



Minimax schrieb:


> @Tobias85 massenhafte Bachflohpopulation schreit natürlich nach dem Einsatz einer Gammarusnymphe, oder sogar gleich dem Original(sofern erlaubt)



Daran hatte ich auch gedacht, aber alle mit der Fliegenrute erreichbaren Stellen sind flach und derzeit verwaist. Mal sehen, vielleicht teste ichs trotzdem demnächst mal. Sonst wäre Gammarus an der treibenden Rute eine Ersatzmethode.

@Wuemmehunter: Petri zum Döbel, der hat bestimmt noch einen großen Cousin dort rumschwimmen, schnapp ihn dir.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande. Es ist der Graue Star. Jetzt muss ich bloss wen finden, der ihn zeitnah sticht. Nicht ganz einfach, in Zeiten der Seuche!



Oje, lieber Andal, 
da wünsche ich Dir alle Gute und das Du bald ne gute Möglichkeit zur OP findest. Immer positiv und munter, der ganze Stammtisch drückt die Daumen!
hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> # OT
> 
> Kleine Info am Rande. Es ist der Graue Star. Jetzt muss ich bloss wen finden, der ihn zeitnah sticht. Nicht ganz einfach, in Zeiten der Seuche!


Auch ich drücke Dir alle Daumen!
In meinem Umfeld haben das schon ein paar hinter sich und bei allen ist es super gelaufen.


----------



## Jason

Ich schließe mich den Genesungswünschen an. Alles gute @Andal . Wird schon schief gehen. Mit meinen Augen stimmt auch was nicht. Nächsten Freitag hab ich einen Termin beim Augenarzt. Tja, was soll man machen, wenn man alt wird. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

So Leute, heute hatte ich tatsächlich mal wieder einen Vormittag frei. Die Kinder waren alle in der Kita, ich hab noch Ferien und die Baustelle war soweit versorgt, dass ich mich für ein paar Stunden verdrücken konnte. Immerhin schon zum vierten Mal in diesem Jahr. Nein, nicht in dieser Woche oder in diesem Monat sondern in diesem Jahr. Ein katastrophaler Schnitt. Dementsprechend stapelt sich hier bei mir ungefischtes Gerödel und ich hab mir fest vorgenommen noch in diesem Jahr alle nie gefischten Ruten einzuweihen. Dementsprechend haben mich heute auch ungewöhnlich viele Stöcke begleitet - eine Maver Reactorlite Match 1, eine Daiwa Aqualite Picker und eine Drennan Puddlechucker Carpfeeder.
Schon beim Aufbruch versprach das Wetter viel Stimmung- und die war wirklich grandios.
Sowohl auf dem Weg zum Wasser:





Als auch an selbigem:




Der Weg zum swim - fast schon wie im Märchen - unter Trauerweide hindurch und durch Morast, vorbei an Kühen und einem Fuchsbau und letztendlich unter einem alten Ahorn gelagert. Ein paar Bisams hab ich beim Anmarsch aufgescheucht, aber sonst war alles sehr schön still - Nebel schluckt ja so wunderbar die Geräuschkulisse und sorgt immer für das gewisse etwas. 




Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe meine Posen da gelassen wo sie sind, nämlich in meiner Tasche. Mit der Matche hätte ich bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Fischchen mehr verhaften können, aber mir war einfach nicht nach matchen. Angestachelt durch die vielen Berichte, vor allem auch von Kollege @geomas, hatte ich eher das leichte Grundangeln im Sinn. Naja, für manche hier sind die 15g Tellerblei, die ich benutzt habe, wahrscheinlich schon fast ein Anker - für mich ist das jedenfalls (noch) fein. 




Und was soll ich sagen - die Augerote waren mir von Anfang an hold. Die Puddlechucker wurde als Methodfeeder montiert und hat genau ein suizidales Fischchen mit roten Augen gebracht während die Aqualite Picker genau in ihrem Element war.

 Bisse kamen von Anfang an und im Minutentakt. Um zwischendurch einen Kaffee trinken zu können habe ich die Rute tatsächlich rausnehmen müssen. Die Fishe waren gierig und wollte  fast ausnahmslos Fleisch, also Maden. Mais, Pellets, Miniboilies und Würmer wurden verschmäht. Interessant war auch, was ich seltenst so gemerkt habe, das Zusammenspiel zwischen füttern und fangen. Sobald ich länger als 10 Minuten nicht gefüttert habe sind die Bisse merklich weniger geworden. Ich hab mich ein wenig gefühlt wie in diesen hochglanzvideos von englischen commercials - immer unter Strom - Anhieb, Fisch landen, Maden schießen, anködern, auswerfen, Anhieb, ab und zu ein wenig Grundfutter nachlegen ...richtig hypnotisierend 
Naja, einen guten Schwarm Augenrote habe ich verhaftet ... und einen kleinen Barsch. 
Das war mal wieder richtig Balsam für die Seele! Jetzt mögen die nächsten stressigen Tage ruhig kommen!




Achja - Klasse war heute wenig dabei. Einige ü20er und vielleicht zwei oder drei 25er, gemessen habe ich jedenfalls keins.
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## geomas

@Andal - hoffentlich findest Du einen guten Doc, der auch in diesen Zeiten die OP macht. Die Daumen sind feste gedrückt!

@daci7 - na das ist ja mal ein Foto wie für Futter-Werbung! Petri heil und vielen Dank für den wunderbar zu lesenden Bericht! 
Hoffentlich findest Du im Rest des Jahres noch die Zeit für den einen oder anderen Ansitz!

@Wuemmehunter - Petri zum Döbel! Der hat zuvor offenbar schon einen Kampf überstanden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Auch ich drücke dir die Daumen lieber @Andal und wünsche dir, dass du möglichst bald einen erfolgreichen OP-Termin hinter dich bringen kannst. 
Eine OP ist eine OP, das ist klar. Aber der Graue Star ist heutzutage wohl schon so etwas wie eine Zivilisationskrankheit und soweit ich weiß auch recht gut behandelbar.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute schlapp, habe vormittags ein paar Swims erkundet (warte auf die Fertigstellung einer Baustelle - die haben deswegen seit zig Jahren eine gute Stelle abgesperrt). Der Pegel war immer noch deutlich unter normal, aber schon wesentlich höher als gestern.

Am späten Nachmittag bin ich mit ganz kleinem Besteck (Bomb-Rute) los und habe einen Rest LB verangelt. An der Stelle, die letzte Woche die Alande und relativ guten Brassen lieferte, gab es heute zunächst ein lütten Plötz. Schön gefärbt aber „vom Leben gezeichnet” (an ihm hatten sich mehrere Fischfresser versucht). Danach gab es zu meiner großen Überraschung vier U20-Rotfedern hintereinander. Hatte ich hier so noch nie - mal eine Rotfeder, aber nie mehrere in Serie. Dann noch 2 Plötz und es ward dunkel. Ein paar Mal habe ich bei mutmaßlichen Brassenbissen zu früh angeschlagen.
Als Köder dienten Breadpunch von 10 und 12mm sowie Softhooker-Pellets. Gefüttert hab ich mit LB-Bällchen sowie lose mit (harten) Pellets. Die Montage bestand aus einer festgesetzten Olivette und dahinter ein etwa 50cm langes Vorfach mit 12er Fine Feeder.


----------



## Andal

Das mit dem Auge nervt einfach. Hab mich in den letzten 3 Jahren eh daran gewöhnt, alles nur noch "mit links" zu machen. Der Blicklähmung sei Dank. 

Aber es gab auch schon mal Zeiten, da war ich deutlich besser druff.


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch Andal .
Hoffe das du schnell einen guten Spezialisten findes.
Den grauen Star bekommt man schnell in den Griff.
Ist beim Krebs leider nicht immer so.......
Alles gute wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fänge.
Ein Petri Heil allen Fängern des Tages und gute Besserung an Andal.
Ich war vorhin am Flüsschen auf der Suche nach Bärschen und hab auch ein paar kleine gefunden(siehe Raubfischstammtisch).


----------



## Andal

Aber zurück zu Erfreulichem... zum Angeln.

@daci7 ... Blei entweder so leicht, dass es wirklich keiner merkt, oder richtige Batzen, die auch einen deutlichen Umlenker bilden. Du scheinst ja das passende mit deinem Tellerblei gefunden zu haben!


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine OP ist eine OP, das ist klar. Aber der Graue Star ist heutzutage wohl schon so etwas wie eine Zivilisationskrankheit und soweit ich weiß auch recht gut behandelbar.


Da brauch man heutzutage keine Bange mehr zu haben. Alles Routine. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri noch an Alle Fänger...
Wieder mal schöne Bilder und wunderschöne Berichte dabei.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche, lieber @Andal. Und an @daci7 geht ein herzliches Plötzen-Petri! Ist ja eine beeindruckende Strecke, die da rausgepickert hast.
Ich bin auch wieder daheim, die Bedingungen waren heute sehr schwierig. Der Wasserstand ist deutlich gestiegen und außerdem war das Wasser stark angetrübt. Wegen der echt heftigen Strömung habe ich trotz Wathose darauf verzichtet, die UW-Kamera aufzustellen. Neben dem Föbel gab es noch einige Leine-Hasel, diesmal in Größen bis 25 cm. Und ganz zum Schluss schaute dann doch noch mal die Sonne raus und sorgte für einige Minuten Indian Summer an der Leine.


----------



## Andal

Die Leine scheint ja ein echtes Groß-Hasel Gewässer zu sein!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Definitiv! Hasel sind in vielen Abschnitten vertreten und das in anständigen Größen.


----------



## skyduck

@daci7 Was für eine Strecke, echt bemerkenswert. Das ist sehr schön, wenn man in so wenigen zur Verfügung stehenden Angelstunden dann solche Erfolge hat, da kannst du bestimmt ne Zeit lang von zehren.
Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger.
@Andal Grauer Star ist ja eigentlich eine gute Diagnose, da voll therapierbar und komplett wieder herstellbar, da gibt es viele deutlich schlimmere Sachen am Auge. Meine Mutter hat das mit 75 noch machen lassen und war anschließend echt verwundert wie einfach das ambulant ging und hat sich geärgert, das sie das nicht hat eher machen lassen. Sie konnte sich im Dunkeln bei Straßenlicht nur noch sehr unsicher bewegen, danach war alles super. Also keinen Kopp machen und sich auf das positive Resultat freuen... Ich drücke dir die Daumen.

So für morgen ist alles gepackt, Korum River Tripod, 2 starke Feederruten, Körbe von 50g bis 150g sind dabei. Zusätzlich habe ich die Matchrute mit stärkerer Schnur und Avonposen im Futteral. 2 Beutel easy-cheesy sind angemischt. Pellets in garlic cheese in 6, 8 und 14mm, Bergkäsewürfel, Frühstücksfleisch, Minisalami, Maden und Dendros stehen bereit. Ich bin gespannt ob sich die ganze Vorbereitung lohnen wird. Wetter soll ganz gut werden, insofern freue ich mich einfach auf einen schönen Tag am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Die objektiven Aspekte so einer OP sind mir ja alles bewußt und bekannt. Muttern braucht seit dem praktisch keine Brille mehr. Trotzdem bleibt das mulmige Gefühl, wenn einem in Aussicht steht, dass da wer im Auge herumstochert. Ich setzte jetzt die Hoffnung auch darauf, dass vielleicht im gleichen Aufwasch auch was an der Blicklähmung gemacht werden kann.

Aber lieber Augenklinik und Vollnarkose, als irgendwo ambulant - meine Nerven!


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt das mulmige Gefühl, wenn einem in Aussicht steht, dass da wer im Auge herumstochert.


Da bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg und auch zu den schönen Haseln ein Petri an Wuemme.

Bei mir war angeltechnisch heute Ruhe, morgen geht es dann an ein paar kleine naturbelassenen Teiche in der Nähe eines kleinen Flusses mit großen Fischen. Ein Besuch bei Freunden stand eigentlich auch noch an, aber der musste leider abgesagt werden. Das verschafft mir dafür im Gegenzug mehr Zeit am unbekannten Wasser. Taktisch bin ich noch mehr oder weniger unentschlossen, so dass ich wohl erstmal ein ganzes Aufgebot an Gerät und Köderoptionen ins Auto werfe und dann vor Ort an Hand der Bedingungen entscheide. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall sehr und bin gespannt, welche Schätze sich dort eventuell heben lassen.


----------



## rutilus69

Mal sehen wie sich morgen Nachmittag das Wetter entwickelt. Der Plan ist, wandernd am kleinen Fluss mit der leichten Grundrute mein Glück zu versuchen. Schauen wir mal, was der Wasserstand sagt.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich bin heute mal als Gastangler an meinem Hausgewässer  unterwegs, das ja bekannterweise die Wümme ist. Nur hat es mich heute mal fünf Pachtbereiche weiter flussaufwärts gezogen. Ich bin bei Lauenbrück und hier ist die Wümme ein Wild mäanderndes, kaum 5 m breites Flüsschen. Mein Zielfisch, der Döbel, hat sich noch nicht blicken lassen, dafür gab es schon einige schöne Plötz. Allen, die es heute ebenfalls noch ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich entspannte Stunden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schön Stephan.
Weiter so und viel Erfolg bei der Döbelpirsch.


----------



## Slappy

Slappy schrieb:


> Es ist ein, mit Sicherheit ganz tollen Posen bestücktes Päckchen hier aus dem Forum auf dem Weg zu mir







Tadaaaaa!!!!! 
Danke danke lieber Ükelbruder


----------



## Jason

@Slappy Sehr schöne Posen. Für das leichte fischen optimal. Aber ich hasse es, wenn die Preise auf die schönen Posen gekritzelt werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Hab es heute auch noch mal zum See geschafft
Ein paar Rotaugen und Güstern gab es ￼￼￼,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Phirie!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Phirie!


Danke 
Wetter war zwar nicht so schön. 
Aber zum Abgrillen hat es dann doch noch gepasst...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein Petri ins Münsterland, @phirania. Klasse, wie Du mit dem Rad samt Anhänger anrückst. Ich bin immer froh wenn alles in den Kofferraum passt und ich fahre einen Fiat Doblo Cargo Maxi.
Wie heute Vormittag bereits gepostet, hat uns der Wagen heute an den Oberlauf der Wümme gebracht. Die Örtlichkeiten dort, sind mir von diversen Begehungen vertraut, gefischt hatte ich dort bis heute nie. Und warum ging die reise heute an den Oberlauf und nicht wie ursprünglich geplant an meinem Wiesenfluss, um doch noch mal zu versuchen einen Giebel zu fangen? Ganz einfach: Der liebe @Tobias85 hat sich letzte Woche bei mir gemeldet, weil er heute in der Gegend sein würde und er mich vielleicht beim Angeln besuchen könnte. Da der Wiesenfluss in einer völlig anderen Richtung liegt, habe ich kurzerhand umdisponiert und ihm gesagt, dass wir uns in Lauenbrück treffen könnten. Nachdem er sich auf den Seiten des örtlichen Angelvereins umgesehen hatte, wollte er dann auch nicht mehr nur plaudern, sondern sich ebenfalls ne Gastkarte holen. So kam es, dass wir ab dem Nachmittag gemeinsam in der Wümme gefischt haben.
Eigentlich wollte er ja in einem der beiden (laut Beschreibung!!!) naturbelassenen Teichen fischen. Die waren jedoch beide nicht beangelbar. Komplett zugewachsen und verkrautet. In dem größeren der beiden Teiche könnte man sich sicherlich mal im Frühjahr einen Angelplatz in die Vegetation schneiden, aber jetzt im Herbst, keine Chance.
Aber die Wümme war auch nicht schlecht. Ich hatte heute Plötzen, Gründlinge, einen Ukel und einen Barsch, Tobi war ebenfalls artenreich unterwegs und hatte unter anderem einen properen Hasel von 22 Zentimetern. Ich hatte wie so oft die meisten Bisse auf Maden, aber auch Würmer und Brotflocken brachten Bisse und Fische. Alles in allem ein kurzes aber gelungenes Ükeltreffen im Kleinformat.
Auch Ferdinand hat den Tag am Wasser genossen, zumindest bis er im Übermut mit einem Elektrozaun Kontakt aufgenommen hat. Großes Geheul und danach wollte er nicht mehr von meiner Seite weichen.
Anbei noch einige Impressionen von der dortigen Wümme, einem der Schleienteiche und unseren Fängen ...


----------



## Finke20

Hallo Mitstreiter, erstmal ein Petri an alle die erfolgreich gewesenen sind .
Heute durfte ich meine Neuanschaffung ans Wasser ausführen. Es handelt sich um eine Browning Black Magic Bolo in 6 Meter, eine Empfehlung von unserem @Professor. Es ging mit einem Kumpel an einen Kanal, um ein paar Plötzen zu verhaften.
Am Gewässer angekommen gingen die Montagen recht schnell ins Wasser. Ich hatte eine 3g Pose und einen 6 Sumo Haken montiert,  zuerst gingen Bienenmaden an den Start und es gab recht schnell 2 ca. 18 cm Barsche, nicht der erhoffte Zielfisch.
Als nächstes versuchte ich die Kombi Bienenmade und Maiskorn und schau mal da, der erhoffte Zielfisch ging an den Haken.






So konnte ich etwas 6 Fische zum Landgang überreden. Danach wieder nichts.
Also dann eben nur mit Mais , und siehe da die Bisse gingen wieder los. Wir hatten in der Zwischenzeit mit etwas Spekulatius angefüttert.
Jetzt ging es fast schlag auf schlag,






Die Größen sind so zwischen 14 - 26 cm.






Der Größe Plötz hatte 32 cm und die Bolo machte einen guten Eindruck.






Nach 3 Stunden machten wir Schluss und wir hatte zusammen so etwa 60 Plötzen, 1 Rotfeder, 4 Uckelei und 2 Barsche.

Wir gingen noch etwas am Kanal entlang, um noch nach anderen Angelstellen  zu schauen. Doch was wir dann fanden ist unter aller Sau gewesen.











Dazu kann man nichts sagen. Menschen gibt es, kaum zu glauben.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den Rotaugen und Bliccas, lieber @phirania ! 

Danke für den Bericht mit den excellenten Fotos und Petri heil zu Deinen Fängen, lieber @Wuemmehunter !
Schön, daß Ihr auch ein Mini-Ükeltreffen auf die Beine gestellt habt.


----------



## geomas

@Finke20 - Glückwunsch zur Entschneiderung Deines Neuerwerbs!
Zum Thema Müll - naja, ist echt traurig, wie viele Idioten es (wohl überall) gibt.


----------



## geomas

Mais geht auch hier noch gut - war heute Vormittag doch noch kurz am Fluß nebenan, wieder mit Bombrute, LB-Krümeln, den letzten beiden Scheiben Sandwichtoast, Softpellets und einem Mais-Rest.
Die Rotfedern bissen heute nicht - es gab ein paar Plötz, einen winzigen Ükel. Ein paar bessere Bisse führten zu nichts - leider. 
Vermutlich war die Hakenspitze nicht frei genug zum „Sitzen”. Die kamen schon beim Ablegen der Rute (und ich war dann zu langsam) oder wie aus dem nichts - die Rute zieht sich krumm, dann nüscht.

Bei der nächsten Kurz-Session mit Bombrute oder Picker werde ich wohl auch wieder Maiskorn am Haar probieren. Mal sehen.


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Zum Thema Müll - naja, ist echt traurig, wie viele Idioten es (wohl überall) gibt.


 
Das heißt dann nächste Woche Anhänger ans Auto und Müll entsorgen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Echt eine Sauerei mit dem illegal entsorgten Müll. Leider erwischt man solche Leute nie auf frischer Tat aber das ist vielleicht auch besser so, für alle Parteien.
Fassen kann man es trotzdem nicht, es gibt doch überall Wertstoffhöfe.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend, Jungs,
Und ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger des Tages- und, wenn ihr mich fragt ist der Fisch des Tages der bildhübsche Gobio vo @Wuemmehunter, der für mich beeindruckender als die phantastischen Luftaufnahmen ist. Nicht das die Wahl leicht gefallen wäre, im Hinblick auf die tollen Plötzen von @Finke20 , des Sommers letzte Rosen. Einen herzlichen Gruss auch an Münsteraner @phirania , der heute endlich mal wieder sein grillen-chillen-angeln Programm durchziehen konnte.
Und nochmal nachträglich ein herzliches Petri an @daci7 Für sein Netz voller Silber: Gorillas im Nebel...
Und seht ihr, so gehts: jetzt hab ich bestimmt wieder einige beim schreiben vergessen, entschuldigt bitte. 
Oh, und ach ja, schön das @Slappy So ein tolles Stillwasser Konvolut erhalten.
Ich selber habe nichts anglerisches zu berichten, aber heute war ein red letter day auf ein anderes Wild, und die Missus und ich haben einen herrlichen Tag in den Wäldern verbracht. Egal, mal sehen ob ich morgen mal in Blechiger Mission rausbrause... hab ich irgendwie Lust drauf.


----------



## geomas

#futter
#derwinternaht

Leider habe ich seit dem Mini-Ükel-Treffen in Tangermünde noch nicht wieder „korrekt” gefeedert. Das war ja eigentlich für gestern geplant, aber eine vollumfängliche Trägheit torpedierte dieses Vorhaben. Immerhin bleibe ich in der Theorie am Ball.

Langsam wird es ja deutlich kälter und wenn ich es richtig kapiert habe empfehlen sich folgende Faustregeln:
- weniger Füttern
- im Zweifel dunkleres Futter verwenden (Liquidized Bread kann einen hellen Futterteppich erzeugen, wenn die Strömung niedrig ist, so meine Beobachtung)
- weniger „Gehalt” im Futter, also  feineres Futter verwenden und sparsamst mit Castern... anreichern
- Ködergröße reduzieren und damit auch Haken, Vorfach, Schnur 1 bis 2 Nummern feiner wählen
- die Fische bewegen sich weniger, die Wahl der Angelstelle wird damit wichtiger als im Sommer, wo die Fische aktiver Nahrung suchen

Nun überlege ich, wie sich das praktisch umsetzen läßt: ne Drittel-Tüte Fertigfutter anmischen? Oder besser ne ganze Tüte oder mehr anrühren und portionsweise einfrieren? Wenigstens anfangs möchte ich bei Fertigfutter bleiben und würde mich wohl anfangs fernhalten von Fischmehl-haltigen Mixen.

Wenn man eine Stelle mit Fisch gefunden hat: ist die Fütterung evtl. nur zur „Aktivierung” der Fische nötig?
Hmm, muß mal drauf rumdenken, die Literatur bemühen und Youtube durchflöhen.

Wie haltet Ihr das? Bezogen jetzt nicht auf sehr schnell fließende Gewässer, sondern langsame Flußbereiche, evtl. Stillgewässer.


----------



## Andal

Jeder Fluss hat seinen Namen. Daher ist es sehr schwer, da Erfahrungen mirnixdirnix zu übernehmen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Zum winterlichen Feedern: Ich mische Sommers wie Winters nur die Futtermenge an, die ich glaube zu brauchen. Wenn es zu wenig ist, wird eben nachgesetzt. Wenn ich feedere, setze ich in der kalten Jahreszeit außerdem auf sehr kleine Futterkörbe und die Wurffrequenz ist deutlich geringer. Wenn Du Wollhandkrabben im Gewässer hast, tust Du auch im Sommer gut daran, fischmehlhaltige Mischungen möglichst wenig zu benutzen.

Dann noch was zu dunklem Futter:  Es wird immer wieder gesagt, dass Friedfische helle Futterteppiche meiden. Nun bin ich nie mit weißem Futter am Start, aber hellere Mischungen haben bei mir nicht statistisch belegbar weniger Fisch gebracht.  Apropos weißes Futter: Ein, zwei Löffel Milchpulver (kann ruhig Kaffeeweißer sein) sorgen für eine schöne Wolke im Wasser. Ist für mich auch immer eine Option.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nachmittags geht's zum Feedern davor muss ich noch meine Vorfächer auffüllen. Die Pellets fürs Futter sind schon am quellen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine recht günstige Tele Mini-"Bolo" von 3,60 Länge und einem angeblichen Wg um 40g (realiter max 20) der sehr guten und hochklassigen Firma Lineaffe. Sie ist für eine Posenrute nicht besonders knackig, halt günstige Tele, aber einige DInge reizen mich an ihr, und mal sehen wann sie den Weg ans Wasser findet.
> 
> Das besondere ist aber die kurze Transportlänge, 55cm. Die kann man ruhig im Rucki dabeihaben, wenn man mit der leichten Ledger durch die Gegend pirscht, oder auch heimlich auf Ausflüge mit der Liebsten mitschmuggeln. 55cm Transportlänge st für ne 3,60er schon ziemlich kompakt, würd ich sagen.



Im Zuge meiner Suche nach einer Friedfischrute, mit möglichst geringem Packmaß aber zugleich noch relativ brauchbarem Blank, hat mich ein nettes Forenmitglied auf die von dir bereits kurz vorgestellte Tele Mini Bolo - von Lineaffe - hingewiesen. Diese Rute gefällt mir zunächst schon einmal sehr gut aber kannst du mir bitte noch etwas zur Länge des Griffes ab der Rolle sagen und welchen Durchmesser der Rutenblank dort besitzt? Einstegringe sind in der Regel ja relativ empfindlich, gerade bei Teleskopruten habe ich festgestellt, dass diese relativ schnell verbiegen. Wie verhält es sich bei dieser Rute? Sind die Stege sehr weich? Taugt der Klapprollenhalter etwas?






Mein Plan sähe ansonsten vor, mir diese Rute zum Posenangeln zu besorgen und noch eine kurzgeteilte Steckrute zum Grundfischen, da diverse Travel Steckruten zum Posenfischen scheinbar ja eher weniger geeignet sind.


Vielen Dank & Grüße

Freddy


----------



## Minimax

@Bankside Dreamer ich check das mal aus, Antwort kann aber bis gegen Abend dauern


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer ich check das mal aus, Antwort kann aber bis gegen Abend dauern



Vielen Dank!   
Da du diese Rute noch dein Eigen nennst, kann sie so schlecht ja nicht sein.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer iAntwort kann aber bis gegen Abend dauern


Oder auch nicht. Die von dir markierte grifflänge beträgt 30cm, der Griff ist an der markierten Stelle ca. 19mm dick
Der Klapphalter hält die Rolle hat aber minimales Spiel im ggs. Zu einem Schraubrollenhalter.
Die Ringe sind Stabil (bei Finger Druck), der Spitzenring aber ist empfindlich und kann bei Fingerdruck nachgeben, schätz ich- eine Schwachstelle.
Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen, ha sie erst einzweimal gefischt. Bestell sie halt mal und wenn sie dir nicht zusagt, schick sie zurück oder lass sie verstauben, ist ja eigentlich keine Mega Investition.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## hester

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nachmittags geht's zum Feedern davor muss ich noch meine Vorfächer auffüllen. Die Pellets fürs Futter sind schon am quellen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358333


Superteil zum Hakenbinden, gefällt mir sehr, wäre auch was für mich


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Die von dir markierte grifflänge beträgt 30cm, der Griff ist an der markierten Stelle ca. 19mm dick
> Der Klapphalter hält die Rolle hat aber minimales Spiel im ggs. Zu einem Schraubrollenhalter.
> Die Ringe sind Stabil (bei Finger Druck), der Spitzenring aber ist empfindlich und kann bei Fingerdruck nachgeben, schätz ich- eine Schwachstelle.
> Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen, ha sie erst einzweimal gefischt. Bestell sie halt mal und wenn sie dir nicht zusagt, schick sie zurück oder lass sie verstauben, ist ja eigentlich keine Mega Investition.
> Hg
> Minimax



Vielen Dank für das prompte Nachschauen und die Infos zur Rute.  

30cm sind ja gerade noch ausreichend, um genügend Auflagefläche für den Unterarm zu haben. Bei 3,60m Rutenlänge möchte man die Rute natürlich nicht nur mit der Kraft des Handgelenkes halten müssen. Ungefähr 19mm Durchmesser am Griff sind okay. Ich dachte schon an eine kurze aber fette "Bockwurst" - so aber scheint mir die Rute trotzdem noch relativ schlank.

Dass der Rollenhalter etwas Spiel hat macht glaube ich nichts, irgendwelche auf Biegen & Brechen Drills sind mit dieser Art von Ruten wohl eh nicht zu erwarten.
Vielleicht werde ich mir für diese Rute dann auch ein kurzes Transportrohr besorgen, damit die ja wohl doch relativ empfindlichen Rutenringe beim Transport gut geschützt sind.

Du hast recht, so groß ist die zu tätigende Investition nicht, von daher werde ich mir die Rute einmal bestellen. Besser als meine Whisler Tele Match von DAM wird sie sicherlich sein.


Vielen Dank & Grüße

Freddy


----------



## Minimax

Füsch! Füüüsch in Brandenburg, endlich mal wieder ein ganz normaler, netter Standardjohnnie!
Jetzt sieht Die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus.  
Viel Spass und Erfolg allen Ükels am Wasser,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Petri verehrte Brüder. 

Heute Vormittag war ich mal wieder am Fluß. 






Leider sind die Grundeln noch da und aktiv. Keine Chance mit Naturködern an denen vorbei zu kommen. Und auf die VanilleWafter gab es keine Aktivität. 

Schade, aber das ist angeln....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Slappy
Augenscheinlich ein nettes Flüsschen. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ja eine der ollen Grundeln an den Haken hängen und schauen, ob nicht ein Streifendöbel darauf beißt?
In der Nähe dieser überhängenden Äste, am gegenüberliegenden Ufer, wird es doch sicherlich ein paar Exemplare geben.
Ich finde in dieses herbstliche Setting gehört unbedingt ein Streifendöbel, aus dessen Maul eine Grundel ragt.


----------



## Slappy

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Augenscheinlich ein nettes Flüsschen.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ja eine der ollen Grundeln an den Haken hängen und schauen, ob nicht ein Streifendöbel darauf beißt?
> In der Nähe dieser überhängenden Äste, am gegenüberliegenden Ufer, wird es doch sicherlich ein paar Exemplare geben.
> Ich finde in dieses herbstliche Setting gehört unbedingt ein Streifendöbel, aus dessen Maul eine Grundel ragt.


Ja, die soll es da auch geben. Aber insgesamt ist es sehr schwer geworden bei uns. Hab auch schon mehrfach überlegt die Grundeln zu nutzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, die soll es da auch geben. Aber insgesamt ist es sehr schwer geworden bei uns. Hab auch schon mehrfach überlegt die Grundeln zu nutzen.



Wobei ich nicht genau weiß, ob Streifendöbel tatsächlich auch auf Grundeln abfahren? Zumindest Hundszahndöbel sollen, bedingt durch das massenhafte Vorkommen von Grundeln, aber ja ganz gut im Futter stehen. Das ist aber wohl eher ein Thema für den Raubfischthread.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bin auch wider zurück vom Wasser.
Heut gab's wider schöne 30+ Rotaugen und einige nervige Satzkarpfen. Auf jeden Wurf gab's heute fast nen Biss, viele einfach nicht verwerten können da sie auch recht heftig in die Rute gingen. Ich geh mal davon aus das es auch Satzkarpfen waren.

Hier noch zwei der gefangenen Rotaugen:


----------



## dawurzelsepp

hester schrieb:


> Superteil zum Hakenbinden, gefällt mir sehr, wäre auch was für mich


Welches Teil meinst du davon ?
Das Aluprofil zum einstellen der gleichen Vorfachlänge ?


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind.
Ich habe den Junior heute Nachmittag zum Zug gebracht und da fahre ich an meinem Döbelflüsschen vorbei.
Da ich meine Angelsachen immer im Auto mit dabei habe, ging es für 1.5 Stunden  ans Wasser.
Als Köder hatte ich Bienenmaden und Toastbrot dabei.

An der ersten Stelle gab es recht schnell eine 26 cm Rotfeder.






Ich klapperte eine Stelle nach der anderen ab, aber nichts ging an den Köder.
Dann kam ich an einen Abschnitt, wo es eine schöne Kehrströmung gab.
Die Montage drehte in der Strömung ihre Kreise und auf einmal würde die Pose recht aggressiv nach unten gezogen. Es erfolgt der Anschlag und der Tanz begann.
Die Bolo konnte die Fluchten sehr gut abfedern und nach einem sehr schönen Drill, landete ein 42 cm Döbel im Kescher .
Köder auch wieder Bienenmade.






An der gleiche Stelle konnte ich noch 2 kleine Döbel, von ca. 17cm überlisten. Der Köder ist auch eine Bienemade gewesen.

Ich versuchte es in der Zwischenzeit immer wieder mit Brotflocken, aber sie fanden heute keine Abnehmer. 
Ein sehr schöner Ausflug ging zu ende und zum Abschluss konnte ich noch einen Eisvogel beobachten. 
Ach ist das wieder schön gewesen.


----------



## hester

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Welches Teil meinst du davon ?
> Das Aluprofil zum einstellen der gleichen Vorfachlänge ?


Ja, genau.


----------



## Minimax

Petri an die Fänger des Tages, schöne FIsche zeigt ihr hier wieder. Mein Döbel blieb Single, aber macht nix, kein Franzose, Zielfisch, und an meiner Strecke gibts wieder anständige Döbel, alles gut also.
Da ich um AUsreden nie verlegen bin, schieb ich das Einzelfischergebnis heute mal auf die Umstände. Das Flüsschen führt wieder mehr Wasser, und da ist auch wirklich ordentlich Druck drauf, was gut ist. Schlecht ist aber, das durch die schöne Herbstzeit alles Voller Laub, Zweige etc. ist, Durch die nun wieder fast turbulent zu bezeichnende Strömung ist das Gemüse nicht nur an der Oberfläche sondern taumelt durch die Ganze Wassersäule, eigentlich wie fallendes Laub in der Luft, nur im Wasser. WIrd jetzt auch viel Kraut ausgerupft und mitgerissen.
Alle paar Sekunden, oft in der Absinkphase donken also Objekte gegen die Schnur oder verhaken sich- an eine sinnvolle Bissanzeige über Quiver war also nicht zu denken, Sobald der Köder im Wasser war bog sich der Quiver schön tief umd 90 grad. Zwei weitere Bisse waren immerhin zu erkennen, aber das Gros dürfte einfach im Laubschauer untergegangen sein. Tscha, mal sehen wie es weitergeht,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger des Tages, schöne FIsche zeigt ihr hier wieder. Mein Döbel blieb Single, aber macht nix, kein Franzose, Zielfisch, und an meiner Strecke gibts wieder anständige Döbel, alles gut also.
> Da ich um AUsreden nie verlegen bin, schieb ich das Einzelfischergebnis heute mal auf die Umstände. Das Flüsschen führt wieder mehr Wasser, und da ist auch wirklich ordentlich Druck drauf, was gut ist. Schlecht ist aber, das durch die schöne Herbstzeit alles Voller Laub, Zweige etc. ist, Durch die nun wieder fast turbulent zu bezeichnende Strömung ist das Gemüse nicht nur an der Oberfläche sondern taumelt durch die Ganze Wassersäule, eigentlich wie fallendes Laub in der Luft, nur im Wasser. WIrd jetzt auch viel Kraut ausgerupft und mitgerissen.
> Alle paar Sekunden, oft in der Absinkphase donken also Objekte gegen die Schnur oder verhaken sich- an eine sinnvolle Bissanzeige über Quiver war also nicht zu denken, Sobald der Köder im Wasser war bog sich der Quiver schön tief umd 90 grad. Zwei weitere Bisse waren immerhin zu erkennen, aber das Gros dürfte einfach im Laubschauer untergegangen sein. Tscha, mal sehen wie es weitergeht,
> hg
> Minimax


Wenn morgens um acht nicht mehr die gemeindlichen Horden der Laubbläserbediener ausrücken, dann ist auch das letzte Blatt vom Baume geweht.... Dann kannst du auch wieder ausschlafen und unangefochten das Tulip baden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn morgens um acht nicht mehr die gemeindlichen Horden der Laubbläserbediener ausrücken...


_"Es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann."_




 Loriot

Wenn sich die Laubbläserei lediglich auf Gemeindearbeiter oder aber professionelle Gartenservice Betriebe beschränken würde, so wäre es ja kein Problem.
Heute pustet & lärmt gefühlt aber bereits jeder zweite private Haushalt mit diesen Dingern sein Grundstück frei und sei dieses noch so klein.


----------



## Andal

Das schlimmste, was man in einer Nachbarschaft anrichten kann, ist einem Mann zum runden, schon etwas späteren, Geburtstag einen Kärcher zu schenken. Dann wird alles gekärchert und zwar immer. Ob es das aushält, passt, oder wie auch immer. Der Mann ab dem mittleren Alter und kracherzeugende Maschinen gehen nur zu gerne eine unselige Allianz ein!


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _"Es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loriot
> 
> Wenn sich die Laubbläserei lediglich auf Gemeindearbeiter oder aber professionelle Gartenservice Betriebe beschränken würde, so wäre es ja kein Problem.
> Heute pustet & lärmt gefühlt aber bereits jeder zweite private Haushalt mit diesen Dingern sein Grundstück frei und sei dieses noch so klein.


Bei mir kommt nur mein alter Laubrechen zum Einsatz. Da ist noch Bewegung im Spiel. Mein Nachbar hat auch solche Gerätschaften die über 100 DB gehen. Dann setze ich immer meine Micky Maus auf, und winke ihn zu.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der Mann ab dem mittleren Alter und kracherzeugende Maschinen gehen nur zu gerne eine unselige Allianz ein!


Treffend beobachtet, das hängt wirklich zusammen. Wobei hier 'hängen' auch gleichzeitig die Erklärung des Phänomens sein dürfte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Puuuuh, bläst der Wind bei euch auch so furchtbar? War vom Buhnenkopf aus kaum auszuhalten. Die Plötzen waren auch sehr stürmisch, teilweise um die 30cm, etwa 20 Stück, nebst obligatorischen smarten Alanden, Skimmern und Rapfen.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri heil allen Fängern!

PS: Nach nem anstrengenden Wochenende probier ich es evtl. morgen mit kleinem Besteck am Fluß nebenan.


----------



## rutilus69

Upps, ist ja so still hier. Dann will ich meine Erlebnisse vom Wochenende mit euch teilen.
Am Sonnabend ging es zuerst an den kleinen Fluss. Aber wie mein Nachbar @Minimax schon schrieb: es war ein schwieriges angeln. Viel Zeug trieb durch das Wasser und machte eine Bisserkennung extrem schwierig. Ein paar kräftige Zupfer waren zu spüren, aber ob es Treibgut war oder Fisch - wer weiß..... Dazu kam noch der böige kräftige Wind.
Also ab zur nächsten Stelle. Drei Maden auf den Haken an der Posenrute und ab damit ins Wasser. Kurzes tänzeln der Pose und dann war sie auch schon weg. Nach kurzem Drill lag ein 30er Döbel im Kescher. Das Bild spare ich mir, er sah genau so aus wie der vom letzten Wochenende.  Ein paar kleine Plötzen kamen dann noch dazu.
Am Sonntag ging es dann erst an den See. Leider auch hier viel zu viel Wind. Die Pose war in den Wellen kaum zu erkennen und an der Grundrute tat sich auch nichts. Jedenfalls nicht, bis der Freilauf zu surren anfing. Es klang wie was größeres, war dann aber doch "nur" eine 25er Plötze  
Also nochmal Platzwechsel an den Kanal. Hier lief es dann etwas besser, wenn auch nicht wirklich gut. Ein paar Mini - Plötzen und Micro - Güstern verirrten sich an den im Wechsel mit Mais, Made und Brotflocke bestückten Haken.
Aber wenigstens gab es beim letzten Wurf noch eine knapp 30 cm lange Plötze...
Es war trotz allem ein schönes Angelwochenende in schöner herbstlicher Natur.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht, @rutilus69 und Petri zu dem bunten Herbst-Fisch-Strauß!

Die Plötz hier scheinen aus zwei Lagern oder Stämmen zu kommen: die einen makellos, die anderen schwer gezeichnet von den schwarzen Punkten. Auch im Maul oder „Rachen”. 
War heute doch nicht los: konnte mit Mühe und Not ein geringes Maß an Arbeit erledigen, die Knochen tun weh, der Körper schwer und der Blick zum Himmel war auch nicht gerade belebend.
Vielleicht morgen.

Immerhin gab es neues „Tackle”:





Ähemm, also „Tackle” mag eine euphemistische Umschreibung sein.
Aber diese 600 winzigen Gummiringe werden für die Angelei verwendet - Ehrenwort!
Den Tipp habe ich von Maestro @Fantastic Fishing . Danke!


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @rutilus69 und ja, ist derzeit bißl ruhig hier. Aber ich schiebe es auf die Nuller-Zeit. Alle hängen irgendwie fest, Fische und Angler. Herbst, Winter, Spätsommer... Ne Art Filterblase. Bald geht es wieder los, bin mir sicher.
Petri und Dank auch @all zu den letzten Fängen und Berichten!
Aber @geomas , nun spanne uns doch nicht so arg auf die Folter! Wozu die neuen Utensilien?


----------



## geomas

Pardon, diese „Loombands” aus dem Spielzeug- oder Bastelbedarf werden beim Abclippen (Abklippen?) der Schnur einfach über die Spule gezogen und anstelle der Schnur eingeclippt (eingeklippt).

Also wenn die gewollte Länge an Schnur draußen ist: Bügel auf, Gummi über die Spule, das Gummi einclippen und fertig. So hat man beim Biß eines unerwartet großen Fisches (oder des Deutschland-Achters) eine Sollbruchstelle und nicht die Schnur fest im Clip.


----------



## Andal

Hoffentlich sind deine Schnürlgummis uv-stabiler, als das Zeug, das ich gekauft habe. Die waren schon mürbe, bis ich wieder zu Hause war.


----------



## geomas

^ die müssen ja nicht ewig halten.

Ne Hängematte für ein Eiland in den Tropen würde ich aber aus nem anderen Material knüpfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ die müssen ja nicht ewig halten.
> 
> Ne Hängematte für ein Eiland in den Tropen würde ich aber aus nem anderen Material knüpfen.



In der Regel werden die Loombands nach einem Ansitz durchgenudelt sein, allerdings hängt die Thematik auch vom Wurfgewicht ab. Leichte Bombs, MF oder Körbe bis 30g übersteht der Gummi einen ganzen Tag. Mit Wucht geworfene Feeder, aufwärts 40g, da kann der Riss schon beim Angeln nach einer Stunde eintreten..

Die Loombands hatte ich mir in erster Linie für das Method Feedern zugelegt, weil mir ein großer Karpfen das 0,20mm Vorfach gesprengt hatte. Die MF wiegen ja wenig, bis nichts, gefüllt um die 60g maximal, da geht das alles noch. Wo wir beide an der Buhne gefeedert hatten, bei der Distanz, den wuchtigen Würfen und dem 40g Korb wäre das Band schon 4x gerissen. Ist halt eine nette Spielerei für viele Grundangelmethoden, ab einer gewissen Krafteinwirkung aber essig.

Andere Gummis, ihr könnt euch die Gedankenarbeit sparen, ich habe hunderte Modelle durch, sind zu fett. Eher reißen Vorfach und Hauptschnur, wie der Haushaltsgummi oder andere Alternativen.


----------



## geomas

^ Ich bin die Warnow in direkter Umgebung schon 2x seit unseren Elbabenteuern abgegangen und mir Stellen überlegt, wo ich es mal mit „korrektem Feedern” probieren könnte. Eine Stelle würde auch eher weite Würfe erforderlich machen, aber dafür ist die Strömung dort nicht hoch und es würden wohl auch nicht sehr schwere Körbe liegen bleiben. Da könnte man die Raketen-Futterkörbe „mit Bombe am Ende” einsetzen, vermute ich.
Gibt viel auszuprobieren. Die Loombands gehören dazu.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Ich bin die Warnow in direkter Umgebung schon 2x seit unseren Elbabenteuern abgegangen und mir Stellen überlegt, wo ich es mal mit „korrektem Feedern” probieren könnte. Eine Stelle würde auch eher weite Würfe erforderlich machen, aber dafür ist die Strömung dort nicht hoch und es würden wohl auch nicht sehr schwere Körbe liegen bleiben. Da könnte man die Raketen-Futterkörbe „mit Bombe am Ende” einsetzen, vermute ich.
> Gibt viel auszuprobieren. Die Loombands gehören dazu.



Ich bin gerade dabei, mir diese oldschooligen Blockend Feeder für die Elbe zusammen zu suchen. Da flimmerte gestern ein Video vom Robin James, James Robin, Onkel von Cadence, über den Bildschirm. Gleich angefixt, will haben! Der "Block" passt natürlich zur Elbe.

Raketenkörbe? *Speedkorb*? Ich würde bei den Prestons bleiben, du hast ja in der Tat eine fast perfekte Zusammenstellung für 8 von 10 Gewässern. Wie weit musst du denn werfen, über die 40m hinaus? Da kannste dir wohl auch gleich die 4.20m einpacken, dat packt die, jetzt hab ich Middy im Kopf (deine Peitsche vom Elbfeedern, nicht die TwinTip), es war aber ein anderer Hersteller, wohl nicht!


----------



## geomas

^ danke und ne, die kräftigere Feeder-Rute war ne 12ft von Free Spirit.
Habe eben schnell die Entfernung per Google Maps gemessen - oh weh, 72m - vielleicht etwas ambitioniert für nen Anfänger wie mich (dachte, es wäre weniger bis zur Fahrrinne).
Diese Fahrrinne führt auch dichter an Land vorbei - dort fangen im Sommer die Aalspezis. Und wo die hinschmeißen können, sollte ich das auch schaffen, auch mit Körbchen.

Sind die  Rocketfeeder (Speedkorb?) denn praktisch nutzlos oder bei welcher Gelegenheit würde man diese einsetzen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Also 72m ist schon ne gute Elle, da würde mir schnell die Lust vergehen. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was du mit Rocketfeeder meinst. Und yo, Speedkörbe kannst du natürlich auf kurze Entfernungen werfen, sind halt genauer und schlagen etwas leiser ein. Sinken auch schneller, wegen der Form.

Ich habs auch noch nicht getestet, zu mir meinte auf nen Wettkampfangler aber mal nach der Veranstaltung (am Hafen), das diese Speedkörbe schräg auf dem Untergrund landen und deshalb auch auf Schlamm dufte sind. Fand ich kurios, ist ja quasi das Gegenteil, was ich vermuten würde.


----------



## geomas

Den bei Google Maps gemessenen Entfernungen traue ich nicht so ganz. 
Habe eben mal ein paar mir gut bekannte Swims am Bildschirm „vermessen” und die Entfernungen mit dem Google-Lineal kommen mir spanisch vor.

Die Speedkörbe werde ich einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich zähle immer die Turns und rechne es mir am Schnureinzug aus. Easy Peasy. Mittwoch werde ich die georgische Buhne nochmal aufsuchen, ich will unbedingt, bevor der Pegel fällt, nochmal im Kessel angeln. Quasi dort, wo wir gesessen haben, genau vor den Füßen. Da ist ne kleine Landzunge aus Kies/kleinen Steinchen, wo das Wasser jetzt 2m drüber steht. Vielleicht sind dort noch größere Rotaugen zu holen.

Schön mit der F1 und 15g Bombs, wobei ich Angst vor größeren Fischen habe. Am Samstag hatte es genau dort schon ordentlich geplätschert, ich nehme mal an, das ein paar Rapfen sich die Herbsthäppchen einsammeln. Pose würde mich auch Reizen, aber der Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiind.......


----------



## geomas

Die Angelei mit Bomb an ner Picker oder leichten Feeder ist ja sowas wie mein täglich Brot. 
Aber eben meist auf Entfernungen, die mit ner Kopfrute zu erreichen wären.
Viel Erfolg und Spaß an der Buhne!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Fantastic Fishing 
@geomas 

Diese Gummis sind das die wo die kleinen Mädls diese Armbänder draus bauen ?
Gibt es die in unterschiedlichen Größen ?

Bis jetzt war ich anfangs mit Fahrradschlauch in Scheiben geschnitten unterwegs und jetzt mit normalen Haushaltsgummis. 
Probleme zum schnellen Abkriegen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht da bog sich eher der Haken auf und der Karpfen ging ab.
Die Möglichkeit diese Gummis zu Verwenden werde ich aber sicherlich mal in Betracht ziehen, Danke schonmal für diesen Tipp.


----------



## geomas

^ ja, genau diese Gummis sind das. Ich kannte die nicht und mußte googlen.
Hab die bei ebay gekauft - 600 Stück für 3€ incl. Versand. Ob es verschiedene Größen gibt weiß ich nicht - aber immerhin kann man ungefähr 1001 Farbvarianten erstehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> aber immerhin kann man ungefähr 1001 Farbvarianten erstehen.




Haha genau.
Ich hab da gelb grün orange und rosa von aber das ist den Fischen ja zum Glück egal.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir einmal eine kleine Tüte mit Mini-Haargummis in der örtlichen Drogerie gekauft. Allerdings sind diese Ringe eher etwas zum Anködern und wohl weniger für andere Angelzwecke zu gebrauchen. Farblich gibt es diese Teile in schwarz, transparent oder aber in Brauntönen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mal eine andere Frage zu eurem interessanten Thema, wie macht ihr die Gummibänder überhaupt fest, einfach über die Spule ziehen, in die Schnur einfügen/einbinden. Ich habe bei meinen kurzen Entfernungen kaum mal den Rollenclips benutzt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage zu eurem interessanten Thema, wie macht ihr die Gummibänder überhaupt fest, einfach über die Spule ziehen, in die Schnur einfügen/einbinden. Ich habe bei meinen kurzen Entfernungen kaum mal den Rollenclips benutzt.



Der Gummi kommt erst auf die Spule und dann in den Spulenclip.
Seit ich Gummis verwende klappts auch mit dem Futterplatz. Wichtig dabei das man am Ende des Wurfes etwas mit der Rute mitgeht um den Wurf abzufedern so geht auch die Schnur nicht so hart auf den Gummi.


----------



## Tricast

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage zu eurem interessanten Thema, wie macht ihr die Gummibänder überhaupt fest, einfach über die Spule ziehen, in die Schnur einfügen/einbinden. Ich habe bei meinen kurzen Entfernungen kaum mal den Rollenclips benutzt.



Wie @dawurzelsepp schon schrieb das Gummi über die Spule ziehen und dann in den Spulenclip. ABER: Erst auswerfen wegen der Entfernung und dann das Gummi in den Spulenclip.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Ich habe auch schon gehört (selber nutze ich nur den Spulenclip, werde das mit den Gummis aber auch mal probieren) dass einige dafür Power Gum benutzen. Den Knoten neben den Spulenclip legen. Am Knoten kann man dann das Gummi fassen und lösen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der Gummi kommt erst auf die Spule und dann in den Spulenclip.
> Seit ich Gummis verwende klappts auch mit dem Futterplatz. Wichtig dabei das man am Ende des Wurfes etwas mit der Rute mitgeht um den Wurf abzufedern so geht auch die Schnur nicht so hart auf den Gummi.



Ich machs genau andersherum. Auswerfen, danach den Gummi erst unter den Klipp ziehen, was bei manchen Rollen schwierig sein kann, und dann ab über den Spulenkopf. Umgekehrt, wie von dir beschrieben, kann das Gummi bei der Fummelei am Klipp von den Fingern auf die Spule springen und bleibt dann zwischen den Schnüren hängen. Äußerst ungünstig, wenn die Sehne nicht straff sitzt, kriegste nur Mühsam wieder raus.

(ich wollte dich nicht korrigieren, das ist ein Erfahrungswert, der mir schon viel Ärger bereitet hat, gerade bei Dämmerlicht)


----------



## geomas

Abhängig von der Bauweise (und auch Qualität) des Schnurclips kann es ziemlich fummelig sein, das Gummi dort hineinzubekommen.

Ach ja, ich war heute Vormittag kurz los und war schnell wieder zurück: es war einfach ungemütlich am Wasser. Die Zeit für die LU* ist gekommen.




*) LU=lange Unterhose, ist ja wohl bekannt - die Erklärung ist nur für den Fall, daß Frauen mitlesen.


----------



## skyduck

Petri allen Fängern, da läuft ja echt noch ganz gut was. Leider kann ich das von meinen Wochenende nicht behaupten. An den ausgewählten Platz habe ich dann doch keine Stellung bezogen, kurz davor steht ein DLRG Schild und ich vermute, dass es sich dabei um einen Zugang von denen handelt. Den wollte ich jetzt nicht blockieren, also habe ich mich ein Stückchen oberhalb hingesetzt.
Das hieß dann natürlich auch das die Angeln am Wasser stehen und ich auf den anderen Seite sitzen muss da der Weg sehr nah am Wasser vorbeiläuft.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Die Strömung war schon sehr stark und der Plan auf der anderen Seite zu fischen ging auch mit 113g Körben nicht auf, da der Zug auf die Schnur zu groß wurde und diese dann immer abtrieben.
Ich habe dann versucht nah am eigenen Ufer zu fischen, leider gab es stromab wohl irgendwo ein Hindernis, dass mich dann zwei komplette Montagen gekostet hat.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Den einzigen Biss des Tages gab es dann auf einen 14 mm Garlic Cheese Pellet. Dieser war recht heftig inklusive Abzug. Nachdem ich ein Fahrrad fast umgerannt hatte konnte ich dann endlich die Rute aufnehmen. Leider ging der leichte Anschlag direkt ins Leere. Das Vorfach war komplett weg, der Frust entsprechend groß...
Vielleicht versuche ich es nächste Wochenende noch einmal. Eventuell direkt hinterm Wehr mal gucken ob ich da dran komme.

Dann sind die putover Spitzen von Tricast gekommen und sie passen tatsächlich perfekt auf die alte Rute. Mit den spitzen von 0,5 bis 2,0 oz ist die Rute jetzt eine echte Universalwaffe für den Nahbereich. Ich bin schon sehr auf den nächsten Einsatz gespannt....
Leider sind die sehr feinen Spitzen alle nur schwarz oben. Meint ihr das auf diesen feinen Dingern Nagellack hält oder ist der zu unflexibel und bricht?


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Leider sind die sehr feinen Spitzen alle nur schwarz oben. Meint ihr das auf diesen feinen Dingern Nagellack hält oder ist der zu unflexibel und bricht?



Auf jeden Fall müsstest Du weiss grundieren, damit die Farbe nicht zu Dunkel wird.
Rutenspitzen lackieren habe ich aber keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, das kratzt sich rasch ab und wird unansehnlich. Aber vllt. Wars auch der Falsche Lack.
Was bei mir gut geklappt hat (ging aus einer Reparatur hervor) war das oberste Segment zwischen Spitzen- und ersten Ring mit einer Wicklung orangem Bindegarn versehen, und nur 1x mit dünnem Rutenlack (Schnell-lack) lackieren, ist sichtbar, haltbar und flexibel. Da brauchts auch keine Grundierung.


----------



## Skott

@skyduck :
Schade Dirk, trotzdem danke für den ausfürlichen Bericht und die schönen Aufnahmen.

Es ist ja wirklich schön an der Ruhr, blöd ist nur, das die besten und schönsten Stellen oftmals gar nicht oder nur sehr umständlich und mühselig erreicht werden können.
Außerdem wurden in einigen Strecken Bereiche ganz für das Angeln gesperrt, die noch vor 20 Jahren betreten werden durften (Wehre, Rauschen, Schleuseninseln usw.)
Deshalb hadere ich noch mit mir, in welchen Verein an der Ruhr ich gehen soll: Bochum-Dahlhausen, Henrichshütte, Essener Fischereiverein, Kettwig oder Untere Ruhr in Richtung Mühlheim??? Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile.
Wichtig ist für mich, das es Spots gibt, wo ich ungestört sitzen und fischen kann, nicht weil ich was zu verbergen habe, sondern weil ich mich dabei erholen und entspannen möchte.


----------



## geomas

Ein sehr schöner Bericht mit prima Fotos, Dirk - schade, daß es nicht lief.
Pfff, und jetzt bin ich auch beruhigt, daß die Spitzen wirklich passen. Viel Erfolg beim nächsten Ansitz mit der kurzen Tri-Cast!


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Du bist wenigstens rausgekommen, wenn auch die Fischies nicht so mitgespielt haben. Und das die Spitzen passen ist ja auch schön.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Tricast 
@Fantastic Fishing 

Ich bin natürlich davon ausgegangen man hat schon an den Platz geworfen und die Entfernung festgelegt.......hätte ich wohl eindeutiger schreiben sollen.

Danke an euch beiden fürs Berichtigen


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> @skyduck :
> Schade Dirk, trotzdem danke für den ausfürlichen Bericht und die schönen Aufnahmen.
> 
> Es ist ja wirklich schön an der Ruhr, blöd ist nur, das die besten und schönsten Stellen oftmals gar nicht oder nur sehr umständlich und mühselig erreicht werden können.
> Außerdem wurden in einigen Strecken Bereiche ganz für das Angeln gesperrt, die noch vor 20 Jahren betreten werden durften (Wehre, Rauschen, Schleuseninseln usw.)
> Deshalb hadere ich noch mit mir, in welchen Verein an der Ruhr ich gehen soll: Bochum-Dahlhausen, Henrichshütte, Essener Fischereiverein, Kettwig oder Untere Ruhr in Richtung Mühlheim??? Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile.
> Wichtig ist für mich, das es Spots gibt, wo ich ungestört sitzen und fischen kann, nicht weil ich was zu verbergen habe, sondern weil ich mich dabei erholen und entspannen möchte.


ja das ist echt ein Problem, also wirklich eine ruhige Stelle zu finden ist immer mit Aufwand und schwierigen Weg verbunden, ich habe da noch nix anderes gefunden. In Dahlhausen ist es das Naturschutzgebiet. Das ist aber nur per Boot oder mit guten Fußmarsch zu erreichen. Für den wochentags Angler gibt es noch beim Essener Verein die Gelsenwasser Karte. Dann kann man in das abgezäunte Wasserschutzgebiet, das wäre noch eine Option. Alles schwierig an der Ruhr...


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ja, genau diese Gummis sind das. Ich kannte die nicht und mußte googlen.
> Hab die bei ebay gekauft - 600 Stück für 3€ incl. Versand. Ob es verschiedene Größen gibt weiß ich nicht - aber immerhin kann man ungefähr 1001 Farbvarianten erstehen.


Solche Gummis hatte ich vom KIK - vielleicht etwas überlagert. Die zebröselten, wie Vampire im hellen Sonnenschein.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern, da läuft ja echt noch ganz gut was. Leider kann ich das von meinen Wochenende nicht behaupten. An den ausgewählten Platz habe ich dann doch keine Stellung bezogen, kurz davor steht ein DLRG Schild und ich vermute, dass es sich dabei um einen Zugang von denen handelt. Den wollte ich jetzt nicht blockieren, also habe ich mich ein Stückchen oberhalb hingesetzt.
> Das hieß dann natürlich auch das die Angeln am Wasser stehen und ich auf den anderen Seite sitzen muss da der Weg sehr nah am Wasser vorbeiläuft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358459
> Anhang anzeigen 358456
> Anhang anzeigen 358457
> 
> Die Strömung war schon sehr stark und der Plan auf der anderen Seite zu fischen ging auch mit 113g Körben nicht auf, da der Zug auf die Schnur zu groß wurde und diese dann immer abtrieben.
> Ich habe dann versucht nah am eigenen Ufer zu fischen, leider gab es stromab wohl irgendwo ein Hindernis, dass mich dann zwei komplette Montagen gekostet hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358458
> 
> 
> Den einzigen Biss des Tages gab es dann auf einen 14 mm Garlic Cheese Pellet. Dieser war recht heftig inklusive Abzug. Nachdem ich ein Fahrrad fast umgerannt hatte konnte ich dann endlich die Rute aufnehmen. Leider ging der leichte Anschlag direkt ins Leere. Das Vorfach war komplett weg, der Frust entsprechend groß...
> Vielleicht versuche ich es nächste Wochenende noch einmal. Eventuell direkt hinterm Wehr mal gucken ob ich da dran komme.
> 
> Dann sind die putover Spitzen von Tricast gekommen und sie passen tatsächlich perfekt auf die alte Rute. Mit den spitzen von 0,5 bis 2,0 oz ist die Rute jetzt eine echte Universalwaffe für den Nahbereich. Ich bin schon sehr auf den nächsten Einsatz gespannt....
> Leider sind die sehr feinen Spitzen alle nur schwarz oben. Meint ihr das auf diesen feinen Dingern Nagellack hält oder ist der zu unflexibel und bricht?
> Anhang anzeigen 358460


Ja Dirk schönes Gewässer hast du da,fast wie an der Werse.
Und schön zusehen das noch mehr mit dem Rad und Hänger zum angeln fahren...


----------



## Andal

Auch ein Stammtisch darf mal von seinen fachbezogenen Themen abweichen und fremdgehen....


----------



## geomas

War vorhin nochmals am Wasser.
Diesmal mit Madenkorb. Gab leider nix. Ein paar Bisse, die mich heute überforderten.

Heerscharen von Raubis waren unterwegs auf der Suche nach Kammschuppern, soweit ich es mitbekam mit ähnlich geringem Erfolg.

Immerhin gab es neues Spielzeug:





Die Größe des Dingens links hat mich etwas überrascht
 - ich dachte zunächst an ne Rattenfalle.

(ist ein „Wire Bait Up Feeder” von Preston)
Kann ich mir gut im Sommer oder späten Frühjahr vorstellen: schön mit Mais und Pellets füllen und mit Grundfutter „verschließen” und dann ab dafür.
Andererseits ist das schon die Futtermenge, die man auch mit diesen „Sbombs” (?) oder Futterraketen zu den Fischen befördern könnte.
Wohl was für Brassenangler, zu denen ich irgendwann ja auch mal gehören könnte.


----------



## skyduck

phirania schrieb:


> Ja Dirk schönes Gewässer hast du da,fast wie an der Werse.
> Und schön zusehen das noch mehr mit dem Rad und Hänger zum angeln fahren...


ja hier ist es ähnlich wie an der Werse, an manche Stelle kommst du mit Auto gar nicht dran und da ich direkt an der letzten Parkmöglichkeit vor der Ruhr wohne ist das die logische Konsequenz und als gebürtiger münsteraner Jung bin ich mit der Leeze groß geworden . Bin früher immer vom Kappenberger Damm bzw. später von Hiltrup und Wolbeck mit Hänger zum Angeln gefahren. Damals noch mit diesen quietschorangen Kästen mit Hochdeichsel und Minirädern die in jeder zu scharfen Kurve aus der Kupplung sprangen....

Leider findest du an der Ruhr im Gegensatz zur Werse kaum ruhige Stelle, da der Leinpfad wie ersichtlich fast überall direkt am Ufer entlang gehst. Wenn Wetter dann noch so halbwegs ist kommst du dir vor wie als Zuschauer der Tour de France.


----------



## rutilus69

@geomas bei dem Buch werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Kannst Du für die Rattenfalle mal ne Bezugsquelle nennen? Seit Andreas Bruners mir mal den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat, mit xxxxxxl- Futterkörben Und sehr niedriger Wurffrequenz auf Barben zu fischen, will ich das mal ausprobieren, aber so ne Rattenfalle ist mir bislang nicht über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Die Größe des Dingens links hat mich etwas überrascht
> - ich dachte zunächst an ne Rattenfalle.
> (ist ein „Wire Bait Up Feeder” von Preston)



@Wuemmehunter : Hat @geomas  doch in seinem Beitrag geschrieben: Wire Bait Up Feeder von Preston. Gibt es in zwei Größen, 60x45 mm in 28gr. und 70x50mm in 45gr.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Am besten informiert man sich hier https://www.16er-haken.de/bait-up-feeder/ und klickt sich von ÖffÖffs Seite weiter zu angelplatz.de .
Da https://www.angelplatz.de/preston-wire-bait-up-feeder-60-x-45mm-28g--ze0448 gibts die „Rattenfallen” und auch die Teile von Guru mit Wechselgewicht.
Die beiden großen Körbe von Preston sind oben „dicht”, die nächstkleinere Größe ist oben und unten offen. Ob das Gewicht zum Barbenangeln reicht - keine Ahnung.

PS: zum Vergleich:


----------



## Finke20

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @geomas bei dem Buch werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach


Genau, bei mir auch . Das Buch kennt wohl jeder Angler der im Osten aufgewachsen ist.

Jetzt noch mal was anderes.

Heute bin ich und mein Angelkumpel  zum Kanal gefahren und haben den Müll eingesammelt und entsorgt.






Ich muss mal ein Lob an unseren LK und speziell ans Umweltamt  loswerden. Die haben die Kosten für die Entsorgung übernommen.
Schell und unbürokratisch so wünscht man sich ein Amt .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Die beiden großen Körbe von Preston sind oben „dicht”...



Na die sind wirklich groß, den linken habe ich schon einmal in einer mittelalterlichen Burg hängen gesehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Finke20 schrieb:


> Heute bin ich und mein Angelkumpel  zum Kanal gefahren und haben den Müll eingesammelt und entsorgt.
> Ich muss mal ein Lob an unseren LK und speziell ans Umweltamt  loswerden. Die haben die Kosten für die Entsorgung übernommen.
> Schell und unbürokratisch so wünscht man sich ein Amt .



*Super!*
Eine klasse Aktion von Dir, dem Angelkumpel und auch dem Umweltamt!


----------



## geomas

@Finke20 - ja, ne super Aktion! Hier in Rostock gibts so ein Klarschiff-Portal, wo man Müll schnell und einfach melden kann.
Probleme bei der Abholung gibts (offenbar) leider mit Einkaufswagen (davon gibts nicht zu knapp in der Warnow), weil die wohl den Handelsunternehmen gehören und dadurch nicht einfach „entsorgt” werden können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Am besten informiert man sich hier https://www.16er-haken.de/bait-up-feeder/ und klickt sich von ÖffÖffs Seite weiter zu angelplatz.de .
> Da https://www.angelplatz.de/preston-wire-bait-up-feeder-60-x-45mm-28g--ze0448 gibts die „Rattenfallen” und auch die Teile von Guru mit Wechselgewicht.
> Die beiden großen Körbe von Preston sind oben „dicht”, die nächstkleinere Größe ist oben und unten offen. Ob das Gewicht zum Barbenangeln reicht - keine Ahnung.
> 
> PS: zum Vergleich:



Probs für das Ankurbeln vom Umsatz. Sollte jemand kaufen, bitte ich um Rückmeldung, dann kann ich auch mal im Hintergrund das Tracking checken. Später dann auch gerne Feedback zum Händler (Versand etc.). Bisher, bei etwa 50 Sales, ging alles glatt über die Bühne. Ich warte nämlich auf den ersten Fehlschlag.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> ...Einkaufswagen (davon gibts nicht zu knapp in der Warnow)...



Man kann es mit der Größe der Futterkörbe aber auch übertreiben.


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing - ich gestehe, die Körbchen woanders erstanden zu haben (da gabs Gratis-Gummibärchen in Fisch-Form, für mich ein starkes Argument).
Damit Du Dich nicht wunderst, warum Du nix von der Transaktion siehst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing - ich gestehe, die Körbchen woanders erstanden zu haben (da gabs Gratis-Gummibärchen in Fisch-Form, für mich ein starkes Argument).
> Damit Du Dich nicht wunderst, warum Du nix von der Transaktion siehst.



Ach Quatsch, vollkommen Banane, ich kann ja sowieso nur den Sale und den Warenwert pro Abwicklung identifizieren. Mit ist nur wichtig zu sehen, ob irgendwo im Datenstrom Fehler sind. Kann ja gut sein, das ich die Trackinglinks falsch eingebunden habe oder Schadsoftware (seitens User oder bei mir) heimtückisch die Provision abzapft. Da gibbet ganz wilde Sachen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Da ist auch schon das erste fette Elbrotauge.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da ist auch schon das erste fette Elbrotauge.


PEDIKÜRE.....denk bloß an die Pediküre.....da sieht die Grundulla ja reinlicher aus als du 

und bevor du mich zum Rotauge mutieren lässt, war nur SPAAASS


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> PEDIKÜRE.....denk bloß an die Pediküre.....



Auch Nagellack für Männer ist im Trend.

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/stil/le...unser-test-in-einer-schreinerei-16680036.html

Wobei ich Traditionalist bin, zum Färben haue ich noch immer mit dem Hammer drauf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> PEDIKÜRE.....denk bloß an die Pediküre.....da sieht die Grundulla ja reinlicher aus als du
> 
> und bevor du mich zum Rotauge mutieren lässt, war nur SPAAASS



Die sanften Finger eines rauen Elbanglers.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wird immer besser hier, musste mir jetzt Notsocken basteln, weil ich mit dem Stiefel abgesoffen bin.......


----------



## rustaweli

@Fantastic Fishing 
Petri!
Aber im Ernst. Geo, Du, in letzten Tagen lese ich vermehrt von Grundeln in Deinem Elbebereich. Sie scheinen angekommen zu sein und sich wohl bald dann auch stark zu vermehren. Bin gespannt wie das die Friedfischerei verändern wird und werde Lösungen, Anpassungen seitens der sonst erfolgreichen Angler mit großem Interesse verfolgen. Meine das nicht zynisch. Ausser Durchangeln habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Dabei aber sehr nervig ist das tief Schlucken von kleinen Haken. Oder 2-3 tiefschluckende Grundeln samt Tanz beim Haken lösen und das feine Vorfach kann man wechseln. Oft auch bemerkt man kaum die Bisse. Manche ruppeln wie irre, andere schlucken und bleiben einfach liegen. Zum verrückt werden auf Dauer. Ebenso zerreibend sind die Gedanken über Sinnhaftigkeit vom Futter. Auf die ganzen, geschnittenen Werbevideos vom Fischen in der und der Spur gebe ich da nicht viel.
Halte durch und Gruß!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Die sind schon lange da und eher weniger werdend, mein Futterplatz befindet sich aber dich am Packwerk auf Kies, das ist nun mal Grundelgebiet. Alles Easy, momentan beißt erstmal nichts.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die sind schon lange da und eher weniger werdend, mein Futterplatz befindet sich aber dich am Packwerk auf Kies, das ist nun mal Grundelgebiet. Alles Easy, momentan beißt erstmal nichts.



OK, wußte ich nicht und fiel mir bisher auch nicht auf. Aber dann ist ja gut. Hier hat es vom Eintreffen bis zur "Plage" paar Jährchen gedauert.
Also dann noch viel Erfolg und trockene Füsse, ob mit oder ohne Pediküre!


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die sind schon lange da und eher weniger werdend, mein Futterplatz befindet sich aber dich am Packwerk auf Kies, das ist nun mal Grundelgebiet.



Wobei ich das für einen Mythos halte. Hab sie auch in sandig, schlammigen, krautigen Bereichen. 
Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja auch viele natürliche Fressfeinde da. Zander, Barsche, Aale und vor allem Quappen. 
Egal jetzt - viel Spaß Dir noch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Sicherlich nehmen die Grundeln auch schlammige Bereiche für sich in Anspruch, das Verhältnis ist aber 1:50, was die Fangchancen auf andere Fische erhöht. Jede Fischart findet seine Nische und es liegt am Angler diese zu bespielen oder auszuklammern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Eine Socke weniger, viel Wasser vor den Füßen und kaum Fisch. Zeit für den Heimweg!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hab auf dem Heinweg noch mal fix einen Spot abgeschmeckt, dann werde ich die Tage wohl dort "roachen". Zuviele Möglichkeiten hier!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter : Hat @geomas  doch in seinem Beitrag geschrieben: Wire Bait Up Feeder von Preston. Gibt es in zwei Größen, 60x45 mm in 28gr. und 70x50mm in 45gr.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Seht es mir nach Jungs. Die letzten 48 Stunden habe ich 1200 km im Auto zurückgelegt. Da fehlte die Zeit zum genauen Lesen. Danke @Tricast und @geomas. Die xxl werde ich mal ordern, gewichtsmäßig lässt der sich ja noch pimpen.


----------



## geomas

@Fantastic Fishing - ich hätte dann doch noch ein Paar Socken ins Päckchen legen sollen. Ist gestern raus, aber in der langsamsten Postfiliale Rostocks.
Das Rotaugen-Flüßchen sieht sehr idyllisch aus, es kommt mir bekannt vor, aber Du hast ja etliche schöne Gewässer in der Nachbarschaft.


Habe heute nicht geangelt, aber mal ein paar Distanzwürfe probiert und geübt. Am Fluß nebenan sind viele Stellen für halbwegs aerodynamisch geformte Körbe erreichbar. Mit nem 43g-Karpfenblei klappte es sogar mit dem zielgenauen Werfen auf 55+ Meter. Mal sehen, ob das mit nem gefüllten Swimfeeder auch funktioniert.

Und natürlich es ist immer gut möglich, daß die Fischis vor den Füßen besser beißen als in der Ferne.


----------



## rutilus69

Für diejenigen unter euch, die nicht immer bunte, schnell bewegte Bilder haben müssen, die des englischen mächtig genug sind und die die Erzählweise von Chris Yates mögen:
Reading the water
Gut, die musikalische Untermalung ist vielleicht etwas dramatisch, aber so sind sie nun Mal die Briten


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend Jungs, kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir und ein kleiner (Nachtrag: naja, ist doch etwas üppiger geworden) Bericht meinerseits vom Samstag, aber erstmal Petri an euch alle, ich muss die Tage in Ruhe nachlesen, was hier zwischenzeitlich los war. 

@Wuemmehunter hat es ja die Tage schon erwähnt: Am Samstag war ich auf dem Weg nach Hamburg und wir hatten uns kurzgeschlossen, da ich ganz in seiner Nähe sowieso einen Zwischenstopp geplant hatte. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit stand dann ein Mini-Ükeltreffen und da er mir von geheimnisvollen Teichen tief in den zugewachsenen Aueniederungen der Wümme erzählt hatte, die neben Schleien angeblich auch noch andere goldene Cypriniden enthalten sollen, war die Tageskarte dann doch ein must have.

Mein Zwischenstopp wurde ja schon Abends zuvor zu einem kurzen Spaziergang zusammengestrichen, also sollte alles recht entspannt werden - denkste! Wenig und schlecht geschlafen, noch halb im Delirium die Sachen zusammengepackt und los - naja hätte das Auto nicht noch erst ne Weile rumgezickt. Für meinen Geschmack viel zu spät war ich dann auf dem Weg und kam dann endlich in Scheeßel an. Wir wollten grad mit dem zu begrüßenden Nachwuchs eine Runde durchs Dorf cruisen, da fing es leicht an zu Regnen. Macht ja nix, man hat ja ne Jacke dabei, schließlich ist es ja Herbst und man fährt den ganzen Nachmittag Angeln und man will ja auch in Hamburg noch ein bisschen spazieren gehen in den Folgetagen. Da nimmt man doch seine Jacke mit. Ne Jacke ist da immens wichtig, sonst friert man. Und man wird nass. Aber hat man wirklich eine Jacke dabei gehabt? Ihr ahnt es schon, natürlich nicht.    Die ist in der morgendlichen Hektik an der Garderobe hängen geblieben und da ich beim Autofahren eh selten eine Jacke trage, ist es nicht aufgefallen. Kleiner Spoiler: Maden und Würmer haben den Kühlschrank an diesem Tag ebenfalls nicht verlassen. Nunja, Glücklicherweise hat der Mann meiner Best Buddyness ne ähnliche Größe wie ich, so konnte das Problem notdürftig beseitigt werden.

Dann ging es aber endlich los, die Tageskarte holen. Kaum war die gekauft, kam ne Nachricht von Stephan, dass die Teiche quasi nicht zu beangeln sind. Das war im ersten Moment zwar sehr schade, aber die Wümme ist ja nun wirklich kein Lückenbüßer, sondern eine durchaus wertige Alternative und so ging es dort hin. Stephan und Ferdinand erwarteten mich schon am Waldrand und führten mich dann durch ein Labyrinth an Waldwegen und Wiesen, bis wir an der malerischen Kurve standen, die er in seinem Beitrag schon gezeigt hat. Nach kurzem Erkundungsgang entschied ich mich, direkt an dieser Kurve zu fischen, während Stephan sich für einen ruhigen Bereich direkt hinter einer Rennstrecke entschied. Ich hatte mir den Fluss doch größer vorgestellt, allerdings waren wir ja auch weit oberhalb der Strecke, deren Fotos wir hier sonst bewundern dürfen. Meine Bäche jedenfalls kommen auch an den Oberlauf lange nicht ran. Stephan hat mir Maden und Würmer abgegeben und ich hab ne einfache Seitenarmmontage an der Feederrute in den tiefen, ausgespülten Bereich direkt hinter der Kurve geworfen. Fisch gab es dann quasi sofort, zuerst ein kleiner Gründling, gefolgt von einer Reihe Rotaugen: Alle knapp unter 20cm, alles makellose, wohlgenährte kleine Kämpfer, die an der Medium Feeder merkbar Radau gemacht haben. Es waren übrigens die ersten Fische an der Rute, die mir der Prof vor einigen Wochen empfahl. 






Und kurz darauf folgte dann noch eine kleine Überraschung: Eins 21er Hasel verirrte sich an meinen Haken, mit dem hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet! Optisch erinnert er mich stark an Wuemmes Leine-Hasel: Recht kräftig gebaut und im ersten Moment dachte ich sogar an einen Döbel mit sehr schwach ausgeprägter Netzzeichnung, aber ich wurde sogleich auf die konkave Afterflosse hingewiesen. Meine heimischen Hasel sind viel schlanker und auch viel heller, so dass ich lange nicht verstand, wieso sie so oft mit Döbeln verwechselt werden. Naja, nun versteh ichs. 






Wuemme ist dann etwas früher gegangen, weil er auch schon in aller Frühe auf den Beinen war und ja auch vor meinem Eintreffen schon allerhand geangelt und erkundet hatte. Es tat mir Leid, dass ich erst so spät dort war und wir nicht mehr Zeit zum plaudern hatten. Ich hab dann noch einmal die Stelle gewechselt und wurde mit ein paar weiteren Rotaugen und Gründlingen belohnt, dann verabschiedete ich mich aber auch von unseren Zaungästen und trug meine Sachen ins Auto.






Auf die Teiche war ich aber trotzdem noch neugierig und hab mich dann noch eine halbe Stunde durch dichtes Unterholz und teils mannshohen Röhricht (und ich bin ja wirklich kein Zwerg) gekämpft, bis ich zumindest zwei der Teiche selbst in Augenschein nehmen konnte. So idyllisch der Größte von ihnen auf Wuemmes Luftbild auch aussieht, er wäre nur mit kräftigstem Gerät zu beangeln gewesen. Auf die Erkundung des dritten Teichs habe ich dann wegen anhaltendem Rascheln im Unterholz und einbrechender Dunkelheit verzichtet und bin schnell zurück zum Auto und dann weitergereist. Alles in allem war es aber trotz aller Widrigkeiten ein schöner Nachmittag und ich hab mich gefreut, die beiden mal wiederzusehen und auch die Wümme mal anglerisch kennenzulernen.


----------



## rutilus69

Einen habe ich noch:
Fishing for Doubters


----------



## rustaweli

Schöner Bericht @Tobias85 !
Freue mich für Euch und Euer kleines Treffen und sage danke für Bericht und Bilder!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht vom Mini-Ükel-Treffen im Nordwesten, lieber @Tobias85  und Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## Thomas.

erst mal Petri an alle die in letzter zeit am Wasser waren, und danke für die tollen berichte hier.

da ich heute zeit hatte und das Wetter Top war, bin ich dann trotz der Tiefen Temperatur von ein wenig über den Gefrierpunkt (15 grad) auch mal wieder zum Döbelfluss.
dort angekommen habe ich erstmal die obligatorischen Fotos gemacht





ich habe mich am Kanu Steg gesetzt, und habe dann das erste mal mit Treibender Pose versucht einen Döbel zu fangen, in den warmen Zeiten hat es überhaupt nicht geklappt, aber nach ca. 10min hats dann gescheppert und nach einem für Döbel Verhältnissen langen und überraschend Starkendrill hatte ich den Kollegen an Land.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ach ja getestet habe ich auch noch mit einer ABU Kapselrolle, naja reden wir nicht drüber (die Bremse).
lange rede kurzer sin, nach weiteren 10min konnte ich einpacken weil die Jungs vom Kreis meinten die Stau zu öffnen, hätte nie damit gerechnet das es so rasant schnell geht.





ich werde es dort nächste Woche auf jeden fall noch mal versuchen, aber auch nur weil ich mir am Samstag meinen angeblich Glücklich Macher Stock abhole und der muss ja probiert werden (ich werde berichten)

PS. Bild 1 und 7 zeit unterschied keine 35min (selbe Stelle) so auch 3 u 6


----------



## geomas

Danke für den super-Bericht, lieber @Thomas. und Petri zum dicken Döbel! 
Die Kapselrolle sieht interessant aus, aufregend „old-School-mäßig”.


----------



## geomas

War vorhin kurz am Wasser, aber es war viel zu böig. Direkt neben meiner Angelstelle vorhin gibts ne kleine, relativ windgeschützte Ecke. 
Da probiere ich es wohl noch mal. Mit ner ganz kurzen Rute, die Bombrute von vorhin ist zu sperrig für den Swim.


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Dein Flüßchen gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und mit dem Döbel an treibender Pose hat es ja auch geklappt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. Und auf Deinen Bericht über die glücklich macher Rute sind wir schon ganz gespannt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die Kapselrolle sieht interessant aus, aufregend „old-School-mäßig”.


ich mag ja die Dinger sehr, aber habe bis heute keine gefunden die nur mehr als gut ist, gibt immer was zu bemängeln meist mehr als weniger.



Tricast schrieb:


> Und auf Deinen Bericht über die glücklich macher Rute sind wir schon ganz gespannt.


und ich erst mal   und wenn dat Ding nix taugt verklage alle die auf die Teile schwören gehe aber davon aus das so viele sich nicht irren können, ich werde berichten



Tricast schrieb:


> Dein Flüßchen gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


bist jederzeit willkommen und eingeladen


----------



## geomas

Bin schon gespannt auf Deine Meinung zur Glücklich machenden Rute, @Thomas. !


Meine kurze Nachmittags-Session war ein Erfolg. Die Stelle, die ich mir mittags noch angeschaut hatte, war mit ner kurzen Rute gut beangelbar.
Hatte die Pond Wand mit (ne superleichte einteilige Rute von knapp 2m mit Wechselspitzen) und habe aus rein pragmatischen Gründen (=Faulheit) die bereits geknüpfte Montage mit festen Seitenarm (für ein DS-Blei von 10gr) und nem geschätzt 8er Gamakatsu Circle Power benutzt.
Schnell 10er und 12er „Punches” aus einem Brotrest ausgestanzt und ab dafür.
Hatte vorher einen Pelletmix und ein paar eher lethargische Maden von Hand gefüttert.





Als vordere Rutenablage hielt ein Stativlein von Askari mit ner horizontalen Auflage her.
Als ich ankam war der Pegel etwa 15cm niedriger.

Naja, Rute abgelegt vorne auf das Stativlein, hinten auf den Oberschenkel, plötzlich war die Spitze krumm. Das ging ja fix!





Mit dem weichen Rütchen ging der Drill erstaunlich gut - ein schöner Brassen von gut 40cm lag nach etwas Rabatz im Netz.
Mein bislang „stärkster Fisch” mit der handlichen Pond Wand.

Als nächstes kam ein 20er Plötz, dann war ne kurze Umbaupause angesagt. Hab immer weiter von Hand Futterpellets, ein paar Maden und minimal Dosenmais gefüttert. Auf Made (an einem kleineren Haken) gab es dann noch nen Plötz und einen zweiten Brassen von etwa 40cm.





Das Mini-Stativ ist letztlich Spielkram. Der leichteste seitliche Druck oder Zug und das Ding fällt um.
Im Prinzip taugt es nur (falls überhaupt) für ne hintere Rutenablage.
Meine anderen Stative sind etwas zu groß/hoch - da muß ich nochmal nachdenken.
Evtl. ist der Dreibeinadapter für Banksticks die stabilste und praktischste Variante. Kurze Banksticks hab ich ja.

Dsa nächste Mal probiere ich es hier vielleicht mal mit der noch kürzeren River Ambush-Rute.
Die kürzere dieser beiden „Unterholz-Ruten” hat eine relativ sensible Bibberspitze verbaut.

PS: hier http://www.pegelonline.wsv.de/webse...eter=WASSERSTAND ROHDATEN&pegelnummer=9640018 kann man sehen, wie schnell der Wasserstand sich ändert


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Als vordere Rutenablage hielt ein Stativlein von Askari mit ner horizontalen Auflage her.
> Als ich ankam war der Pegel etwa 15cm niedriger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Mini-Stativ ist letztlich Spielkram. Der leichteste seitliche Druck oder Zug und das Ding fällt um.
> Im Prinzip taugt es nur (falls überhaupt) für ne hintere Rutenablage.
> Meine anderen Stative sind etwas zu groß/hoch - da muß ich nochmal nachdenken.
> Evtl. ist der Dreibeinadapter für Banksticks die stabilste und praktischste Variante. Kurze Banksticks hab ich ja.



@geomas : Vielleicht ist es einfacher das Dreibein einfach zu beschweren wie es die Brandungsangler machen. Plastiktüte mit Wasser füllen und einhängen; oder eine Wasserflasche dranhängen. Die Teile könnte man vor Ort füllen und hätte nicht viel zusätzlich zu schleppen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Auch ich bin auf die Askari-Dreibeinchen reingefallen, habe mir erst vor kurzem 2 Exemplare bestellt, Du bist nicht allein. 
Hätt ich mal was dazu geschrieben, dann wärs Dir vllt erspart geblieben.
Ich hab sie direkt nach Paketöffnung als defizitär eingestuft. Mein Problem ist nicht die Flimsyness -ich habe ein ähnlich kleines Dreibein, an das ich mich gewöhnt habe, aber ich wollt es halt ersetzen.
Mich stören die Plastikgelenke, aberherrje, geschenkt.
Killerkriterium der Miniaskaritripoden sind die Blöcke, die verhindern, die Beinchen weit nach oben abzuwinkeln, so dass sie nur als Dreibein brauchbar sind- mein altes Dreibein kann das, und wo der Untergrund es erlaubt, kann ich es so als kurzen Bankstick einsetzen.
Mal sehen, vllt. Raspel ich die Blöcke ab, dann dürfte es klappen...


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - dafür ist das Stativlein zu klein - unten ist schlicht kein Platz, um etwas daranzuhängen. Ne Plastiktüte (klein wie vom Gemüseregal) mit nem Mandarinen-großen Stein könnte stabilisieren, wenn man sie vorsichtig an die Schreube der Höhenbverstellung hängt. Einen Versuch ists wert...

Oder ich nehme Banksticks und den Dreibeinadapter wie hier gezeigt:








PS: für die leichte Angelei bevorzuge ich ja das Preston Pro Stativ in der „normalen Größe”. Das Teil ist gut verarbeitet, stabil, kommt in einer gepolsterten Tragetasche. Das gibts bei AD gerade für unter 40€. Hammerpreis.
Einziger Nachteil: wenn die Füße im Wasser stehen kommt etwas Wasser in die Beine - man bekommt es nur langsam und schwer wieder heraus. Das nur zur Info.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - danke, das Askari-Dreibeinlein hab ich schon ne ganze Weile und es selten für die hintere Rutenablage genutzt (damit die Rolle nicht im Dreck liegt und man bei Bedarf die Schnur nachspannen kann).
Dafür ist es brauchbar.


----------



## geomas

Bin gerade zurück vom „Eck-Swim”. Im Dauernieselregen ließ es sich dank dicker Jacke und Seglerhose überraschend gut angeln. 
Der Pegel war heute deutlich höher als gestern - mir ganz recht so. Hatte wieder die feine Pond Wand mit. Hab mit Breadpunch begonnen, aber der Brotrest war zu bröselig. Auf Mais gab es dann 2 Plötz, hab dann auf nen kleineren Haken umgerüstet - da kamen zuerst weitere Plötz auf Caster mit und ohne Maden-Garnierung. Dann ein Brassen von geschätzt knapp über 40, aber schon recht dunkel und mit „Buckel”. Der biß auf 2 Caster. Dann nochmal drei Plötz und dann war es auch schon richtig finster.

So richtig zufrieden war ich heute nicht mit den benutzen Haken - mit nem 18er Drennan Carbon Feeder hatte ich trotz seiner Schärfe einige Aussteiger. Vielleicht ist der Bogen doch etwas zu klein. Werde das nächste Mal für Maden und Caster Haken mit einem minimal weiteren Bogen probieren.

Erkenntnis des Tages für mich ist aber die Tauglichkeit des „Eckswims” - der ist sicher auch dann vielversprechend, wenn es noch kälter wird. 
An der „Organisation” des Angelplatzes muß ich noch arbeiten. Es ist relativ rutschig und zum Wasser hin abfallend dort.
Habe, da der Dreibeinadapter nicht griffbereit war, auf das fragwürdig gebaute Sensas-Stativ zurückgreifen müssen.
Das stand immerhin stabil.


----------



## phirania

Kaum ein paar Tage nicht online und schon wird wieder gefangen auf Teufel komm rauß....
Petri an Alle Fänger hier.
Sehr schöne Fische und gute Berichte.
Bitte gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So richtig zufrieden war ich heute nicht mit den benutzen Haken - mit nem 18er Drennan Carbon Feeder hatte ich trotz seiner Schärfe einige Aussteiger. Vielleicht ist der Bogen doch etwas zu klein. Werde das nächste Mal für Maden und Caster Haken mit einem minimal weiteren Bogen probieren.




Die Nanohaken fassen einfach wenig Fleisch und schlitzen leicht aus.
Weiterer Bogen oder ein insgesamt größerer Haken sollte helfen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @geomas ! 
Toller Bericht, aber vor allem: schön Dich wieder in Deinem Element erleben zu dürfen! Monsterkörbe hin oder her, seien Dir auch vergönnt, aber "that's Geo back again"!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Nanohaken fassen einfach wenig Fleisch und schlitzen leicht aus.
> Weiterer Bogen oder ein insgesamt größerer Haken sollte helfen.



Da sprichst Du wirklich was an! Komme auch immer mehr zu Ansicht, daß Rundhaken in der richtigen Größe vielleicht doch den kleinen "Langschenkligen" vorzuziehen sind.


----------



## geomas

^^  danke, wenn ich in Stipp-Distanz erfolgreich angeln kann tue ich das auch mit Leidenschaft.
Lernen möchte ich das Distanzfischen dennoch und habe die ersten Hürden ja schon genommen.

#haken
Der 18er Carbon Feeder (ein sehr starker Haken) ist recht klein und „eng”. Von der Größe schien er mir hervorragend zu ner einzelnen Made zu passen, deshalb fiel die Wahl auf ihn. Danach habe ich mit nem 16er Wide Gape Match weitergemacht, der faßte schon besser.
Das klassische Modell Drennan Red Maggot werde ich auch noch mal probieren. Die sind nur eben vom Draht nochmals zarter.


----------



## skyduck

# Mission Ruhrbarbe Teil 2
So für morgen habe ich mir einen Platz angeguckt, den ich auf Grund des Bootsverkehrs gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. aber jetzt scheint dort alles ruhig zu sein, bzw. die zufahrt ist auch teilweise gesperrt. ist dann fast direkt neben der Bootsgasse und recht nah hinter dem Wehr. Der rechte Teil wird aber ganz flach zum Ufer und sehr ruhig, da wo das Kreuz ist dreht sich die Strömung wunderbar und es ist eine überdeutliche Strömungskante zu sehen. Nach meine Dafürhalten sollte das doch fast ein idealer Platz für die mir so unbekannte Art sein oder?

Respekt an @geomas der immer so fleißig und motiviert seinen Stiefel durchzieht. Deine Berichte motivieren mich immer sehr. Petri an alle Fänger!!!


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg beim Projekt Ruhrbarbe, Dirk! 

Und ebenso allen anderen Ükelnauten, die es am Wochenende ans Wasser zieht.


----------



## geomas

So, der „Bericht” von wetteronline lag grandios daneben (ich glaube zum allerersten Mal überhaupt, die haben sich vorher doch noch nie vertan, oder??) und ab gehts bei Sonnenschein zum Fluß nebenan. Wieder mit ganz leichtem Besteck, ab Mittag bis tief in den Abend und auch morgen steht Arbeit an.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> So, der „Bericht” von wetteronline lag grandios daneben (ich glaube zum allerersten Mal überhaupt, die haben sich vorher doch noch nie vertan, oder??) und ab gehts bei Sonnenschein zum Fluß nebenan. Wieder mit ganz leichtem Besteck, ab Mittag bis tief in den Abend und auch morgen steht Arbeit an.


Besser ist das, dass der Bericht daneben lag. Ich bin grade ein paar Kilometer östlich von Dir und bin sehr froh, dass wir hier doch noch die Sonne sehen und nicht nur graues Wetter haben   
Viel Erfolg und hol was ordentliches raus!


----------



## Minimax

So, hier ists trübgrau und eigentlich schon viel zu spät am Tage, aber was solls, ich fahr nochmal raus. Scheint ja heute ne eher schüttete Ükelpräsenz am Wasser zu sein, das kann nicht geduldet werden.
Aber eines sag ich Euch gleich: Wenn's je einen Tag gab, an dem die Marseillaise für den alten Minimax in der Luft hing, dann ists heute.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg „dem alten Minimax”, das Absingen französischer Lieder ist unter Anglern nicht mehr en Vogue.
Ich muß jetzt los zur Arbeit, aber der Vormittag am Wasser war sehr schön (ich saß im Hoodie auffem Hocker, der dicke Mantel war überflüssig).


----------



## Minimax

Hach Jungs, 
bei dem herrlich milden Herbstnachmittag bin ich ganz Freigeist und schau mal, ob sich ein Augenrot oder zwei für ein paar vorbeitreibende Maden interessieren, schade, fast bin ich in Maisstimmung, habe aber keinen dabei.


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> # Mission Ruhrbarbe Teil 2
> So für morgen habe ich mir einen Platz angeguckt, den ich auf Grund des Bootsverkehrs gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. aber jetzt scheint dort alles ruhig zu sein, bzw. die zufahrt ist auch teilweise gesperrt. ist dann fast direkt neben der Bootsgasse und recht nah hinter dem Wehr. Der rechte Teil wird aber ganz flach zum Ufer und sehr ruhig, da wo das Kreuz ist dreht sich die Strömung wunderbar und es ist eine überdeutliche Strömungskante zu sehen. Nach meine Dafürhalten sollte das doch fast ein idealer Platz für die mir so unbekannte Art sein oder?
> 
> Respekt an @geomas der immer so fleißig und motiviert seinen Stiefel durchzieht. Deine Berichte motivieren mich immer sehr. Petri an alle Fänger!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358663


Da ich durch diesen Beitrag wußte, wo er sich aufhält und was er heute vor hatte, ohnehin noch mit dem Hund los musste,
habe ich den schönen Tag genutzt, um unseren lieben Ükelbruder @skyduck an seinem geplanten Swim zu besuchen...
Von vorne gegen die Sonne stellte sich folgendes Bild dar:




Bei der weiteren Annäherung sah es dann so aus:




Die Stelle war sicherlich gut gewählt, aber aufgrund des schönen Wetters touristisch auch arg strapaziert...; Ruhe sah anders aus.
Dirk ließ sich aber seine Laune nicht vermiesen (ich glaube, das braucht auch lange bei ihm) und wir hielten einen schönen Klönschnack, wie man so schön sagt...
In der Zeit meiner Anwesenheit tat sich leider nichts, ich verließ ihn dann gegen14:30Uhr und hoffe doch, dass er nach meinem Verschwinden noch erfolgreich war.
PETRI, lieber Dirk!


----------



## Andal

Darf man auf den schmalen Steg nicht drauf? Ich wäre da lieber gewesen und hätte es im Sonnenschein eher im Schatten und die Strömung probiert.


----------



## Andal

Aber ich sehe da auf dem zweiten Bild auch einen kleinen Mann, der das ungemein fasziniert beobachtet. Das nährt die Hoffnung auf einen begeisterten Nachwuchs.


----------



## Minimax

Je später der Abend..




Aber jetzt pack ich zusammen. Ich seh die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr, Lampe natürlich mit leerer Batterie...


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Je später der Abend..
> Anhang anzeigen 358715
> 
> Aber jetzt pack ich zusammen. Ich seh die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr, Lampe natürlich mit leerer Batterie...


Herzliches Petri lieber Minimax und natürlich auch an allen anderen, die in den vergangenen Tagen in dieser herbstlichen Zeit zum angeln waren. Sicherlich habt ihr tolle Bilder und Berichte hier abgeliefert. Ich komme hier gar nicht mehr zum lesen, da wie immer viel zu tun ist. Gestern und heute hatte ich zum Beispiel ein kleines
Ükeltreffen mit unserem Bruder @Kochtopf . Aber nicht zum angeln, sondern helfen seines Umzugs. Der gute wechselt nämlich die Ortschaften. Er hat wirklich viel um die Ohren, zum fischen kommt er nicht und deswegen kann er bestimmt nichts berichten. Ich hab ihn einiges an Möbel mit meinen Hänger zur neuen Unterkunft gefahren und nun sind sie dabei, sich einzurichten.
Ich selber bin mit meinen Posen beschäftigt und hab gerade probiert ob das mit dem wickeln noch klappt und festgestellt, dass ich es noch nicht verlernt habe. Aber geschwitzt hab ich trotzdem.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Der gute wechselt nämlich die Ortschaften. Er hat wirklich viel um die Ohren, zum fischen kommt er nicht und deswegen kann er bestimmt nichts berichten. Ich hab ihn einiges an Möbel mit meinen Hänger zur neuen Unterkunft gefahren und nun sind sie dabei, sich einzurichten.




Gefällt ihm seine Villa mit Mistwurmzucht nicht mehr?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Scheint ja heute ne eher schüttete Ükelpräsenz am Wasser zu sein,



Am Wasser gewesen ja aber nicht auf ükelrelevante Arten.......


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gefällt ihm seine Villa mit Mistwurmzucht nicht mehr?


Dieses Haus entspricht der gehobenen Klasse. Da kann er seine Wurmzucht vergessen. Den Keller müssen wir erst noch nachträglich bauen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gefällt ihm seine Villa mit Mistwurmzucht nicht mehr?


Eahm scho... aber sie... sogt ma sich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Eahm scho... aber sie... sogt ma sich.




Wär ne andere nicht einfacher als ein Umzug?
Ist nur so'n Gedanke........


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Dieses Haus entspricht der gehobenen Klasse. Da kann er seine Wurmzucht vergessen. Den Keller müssen wir erst noch nachträglich bauen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Du machst das schon, Jason.
Wer ne Veranda hinbekommt, schippt auch mal fix 'n Keller aus.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wär ne andere nicht einfacher als ein Umzug?
> Ist nur so'n Gedanke........


Ich misch mich da nicht ein - auch wenn ich dazu eine recht klare Meinung habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wär ne andere nicht einfacher als ein Umzug?
> Ist nur so'n Gedanke........



Alter Vaddern.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du machst das schon, Jason.
> Wer ne Veranda hinbekommt, schippt auch mal fix 'n Keller aus.


Hmm, dann mach ich schon mal eine Zeichnung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alter Vaddern.




Kochtopp is ja nicht hier. Da kann man auch mal lästern.




Jason schrieb:


> Hmm, dann mach ich schon mal eine Zeichnung.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Zeichnung???????
Mach lieber den Spaten scharf.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jason schrieb:


> Hmm, dann mach ich schon mal eine Zeichnung.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hausboot please.


----------



## Minimax

So,
Ich bin zurückgekehrt, und was soll ich sagen, nach dem oben gezeigten Dunkeldöbel hab ich noch ein Knicki gefunden, an die Acolyte gelascht und konnte tatsächlich noch eine Kleinbrasse und ne ganz anständige Güster erhaschen, alles sehr unpraktisch mit der Handytaschenlampe zwischen den Zähnen, hier die Dämonisch wirkende Pliete:





Ich hatte bereits in der Dämmerung auf ne leichte Grundmontage umgeschaltet, und so auch praktisch direkt vor den Füssen auch einen Kleindöbel mit Schmiss gefangen, bevor ich zum Nachtspot stolperte.




Jo, und vorher gabs wie berichtet, Trottingspass mit Augenroten auf Made, es waren eine Handvoll blitzsauberer Plötzelchen etwa von dem Kaliber (schätze, für das Bild gewinn ich keinen Preis für innovative Bildgestaltung)




So ists alles in allem doch noch ein schöner bunter Herbstnachmittag gewesen,
Und natürlich ein kräftiges Petri allen Fängern des Tages,
Herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kochtopp is ja nicht hier. Da kann man auch mal lästern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeichnung???????
> Mach lieber den Spaten scharf.....


Erstmal kommt der Bohrhammer und dann sehen wir weiter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zeichnung???????
> Mach lieber den Spaten scharf.....



Da bekommt die Schlagschnur glatt eine neue Bedeutung.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> So,
> Ich bin zurückgekehrt, und was soll ich sagen, nach dem oben gezeigten Dunkeldöbel hab ich noch ein Knicki gefunden, an die Acolyte gelascht und konnte tatsächlich noch eine Kleinbrasse und ne ganz anständige Güster erhaschen, alles sehr unpraktisch mit der Handytaschenlampe zwischen den Zähnen, hier die Dämonisch wirkende Pliete:
> Anhang anzeigen 358725
> 
> Ich hatte bereits in der Dämmerung auf ne leichte Grundmontage umgeschaltet, und so auch praktisch direkt vor den Füssen auch einen Kleindöbel mit Schmiss gefangen, bevor ich zum Nachtspot stolperte.
> Anhang anzeigen 358726
> 
> Jo, und vorher gabs wie berichtet, Trottingspass mit Augenroten auf Made, es waren eine Handvoll blitzsauberer Plötzelchen etwa von dem Kaliber (schätze, für das Bild gewinn ich keinen Preis für innovative Bildgestaltung)
> Anhang anzeigen 358727
> 
> So ists alles in allem doch noch ein schöner bunter Herbstnachmittag gewesen,
> Und natürlich ein kräftiges Petri allen Fängern des Tages,
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Sehr schönes Bild. Die Balsapose und die Pin geben was her. Was ist das für eine Pin? Kennen wie die? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Pin? Kennen wie die?




Ja. Das ist Mini seine.


----------



## Minimax

Ist meine absolute Lieblingspin, Youngs Heritage, eines der wenigen Modelle mit Schmaler Spule. Ein Griff ist leider abgebrochen, ich hab ein bleierne Kontergewicht eingesetzt.
Ich liebe sie.


----------



## phirania

Ich habe heute auch noch mal das schöne Wetter genutzt zum Angeln. 
Rotaugen und Güstern gab es auch ein paar.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Zwischenbericht vom Ruhr-Besuch, @Skott !
Hoffentlich hat Dirk den Kescher noch richtig naß machen können.

Na das ist doch ne super Strecke, lieber Minimax! Und das erste Foto von Deinem Angeltrip ist richtig fein.

Schön, daß Du das (relativ gute) Wetter noch so gut nutzen konntest, @phirania !


Hoffentlich finden unser Sör Alex und seine Family schnell Anschluß in der neuen Gemeinde und fühlen sich wohl dort.
Sind Fulle und Jasons Zwergenland jetzt dichter dran am oder weiter weg vom el-Potto-Anwesen?


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Zwischenbericht vom Ruhr-Besuch, @Skott !
> Hoffentlich hat Dirk den Kescher noch richtig naß machen können.
> 
> Na das ist doch ne super Strecke, lieber Minimax! Und das erste Foto von Deinem Angeltrip ist richtig fein.
> 
> Schön, daß Du das (relativ gute) Wetter noch so gut nutzen konntest, @phirania !
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich finden unser Sör Alex und seine Family schnell Anschluß in der neuen Gemeinde und fühlen sich wohl dort.
> Sind Fulle und Jasons Zwergenland jetzt dichter dran am oder weiter weg vom el-Potto-Anwesen?


Also um genau zu sein, sind wir nun noch näher beisammen aber die Fulle etwas weiter weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

So, der Vormittag bei Sonnenschein am Wasser war ein gelungener Abschluß des Angelmonats Oktober.

Die trüb-nasse Vorhersage wurde vom Wetter ignoriert - es war trocken und rundum angenehm am Wasser.
Präziser: am Fluß nebenan. Zu dem war ich mit dem leichten Gepäck der letzten Tage gelatscht, also mit der superkurzen Pond Wand, Kescher, Stativ und Eimertasche als Sitz.

Habe wie üblich mit kleinen Pellets vorgefüttert, die Angel klargemacht, los gings. Es tat sich ne Weile nüscht. Weder auf Caster+Made noch auf Mais.
Dachte schon, die Sonne wäre zu hell. Dann kamen die Bisse. Zuerst gabs Plötz auf Caster+Made. Probehalber ein Wechsel auf das größte Maiskorn in der fast leeren Dose: klassischer Fallbiß (schlagartiges Ausfedern der Feedertip) und nach ein paar schnellen Fluchten konnte ein schöner Plötz von minimal über 30cm gekeschert werden:






der „Stiernacken” ist mir erst auf dem Foto aufgefallen

Es gab dann weitere, kleine Plötz. Habs danach mit Doppelcaster probiert und hatte sofort einen Brassen (Anfang - Mitte 40) am Band.
Bei Castern kombiniere ich immer zwei Farben, also beispielsweise die Farben „Cappuccino und Mahagoni”. Den Fischen scheints zu gefallen.

Dann gab es Besuch auf der Rutenablage, untypisch für Ende Oktober:






Die machte sich dann auch sofort auf den Weg in Richtung Land, und zwar über meine Rute:






...von wo aus ich sie dann ins Gras setzte...

Es gab dann noch 2 oder 3 Plötz und auf Doppelmade einen 12er Kopyto:






Seltsamerweise fange ich jetzt an dünnsten Schnüren laufend dicke Mono, Gummifische und so.
Tja, nach dem Zusammenpacken wurde es dann trübe. Glück gehabt.
Morgen, also am Sonntag, steht wieder Arbeit an, aber der Montag könnte ein Angelzeit-Fenster bieten.


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die Erfolgreich gewesen sind.
Sehr schöne Fotos und Berichte  sind wieder entstanden. Mal sehen ob ich es heute auch noch ans Wasser schaffe .



geomas schrieb:


> Doppelmade einen 12er Kopyto:



@geomas, damit hast du bestimmt deine PB, bei Kopytos weit nach oben geschraubt .


----------



## rustaweli

Hach, welch wundervolle, bebilderte Berichte der Stammtisch wieder bereit hält. Genau richtig, nach erfolgloser Hechtjagd, im Dunkeln begonnen, einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang mitgenommen samt stillem Fluß, vom Blitz bezwungen Bäumen, welche sich nun Trost suchen als weit ins Wasser ragende Schattenspender und Unterschlupf, freundschaftlich auf die letzten ihrer Tage den Fischen die Hand reichend. Arglose Eichhörnchen, tief schwebende Eisvögel... Bis dann auch mit einer Kormorankolonie sogar das Wetter umschlug, grau, trist, verregnet.
Petri Euch Fänger und Dank für die Teelektüre! @Minimax , warum denn dämonische. Würdest Du "güsterisch" verstehen, so hättest Du sicher die Worte "Süßes oder Saures" vernommen. Mensch @geomas , was für ein stolzes Prachtexemplar von Charakter-Rotauge! 
So, und nun noch eine Tacklefrage am Rande.
Könnt Ihr schöne(!) Posen für Liftmontagen empfehlen, welche auch Knicklichtkompatibel sind? Für die Momente vor der morgendlichen Dämmerung.
Danke und schönen Sonntag Euch allerseits!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr schöne(!) Posen für Liftmontagen empfehlen, welche auch Knicklichtkompatibel sind?




Im Prinzip jede Pose mit passendem Auftrieb, auf deren Antenne sich ein Mini-Knicklicht befestigen lässt.


----------



## Andal

Ich würde halt ganz normale, möglichst lange Straight, oder Insert Waggler nehmen, auf denen sich ein Licht hinpfriemeln lässt. So eine spezielle "Nachtangelboje" würde ich mir sicher nicht anschaffen.

Aber wahrscheinlich bliebe es beim Iso-Licht an der Rutenspitze. Frühmorgens auch noch bis zur Pose glotzen... Nee!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr schöne(!) Posen für Liftmontagen empfehlen, welche auch Knicklichtkompatibel sind?


mal als Idee
ich würde einen von den Posenvirtuosen fragen die zb. auch hier so rumlungern   ob sie eine Empfehlung hätten oder vielleicht eine Zaubern(Bauen) könnten


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die haben ganz sicher eine   -> Selberbauen!

Ein übliches Knicklicht auf einer sensiblen Liftpose, da stellt sich ein Problem ein.

Wobei ich eine neue Disziplin neben dem romantisch-künstlerischen Schönbau, der Optimierung und Veredelung des Aussehens und dem damit verbundenen hohen Zeitaufwandes einführen möchte:
Die Nutzung von vorhandenem Material, gerne günstiges Verbrauchsmaterial. Also so eine Art der  "10min-Pose" ! 

Für eine Leuchtpose bietet sich in erster Linie klares Kunststoffmaterial schon mal an, auch als Lichtleiter sind klare Kunststoffe oder auch eine leicht verfügbare dicke Mono eine echte Bank für Lichttechnik.
Wer kennt diese Wohnzimmerdekoration mit den vielen durchleuchteten Fasern nicht mehr ...
Denn die Posen sollen allermeist keine Flakscheinwerfer, Rundumleuchten oder eben Fischscheuchen sein, dezent leuchten und idealerweise noch anpassbar/abblendbar ist die Aufgabe.
Neben dem dicken Knicklicht ist die Nutzung der Microelektronik sehr interessant oder eben interessanter, Problem ist eher die kostengünstige Batterieversorgung, dabei unter Wasser im Einsatz wie ein U-Boot.
Zumal gekaufte elektronische Posen aus "seltsamen" Grunde eben nie gehalten haben und schon beim scharfen Angucken zerfallen ...

Ich habe z.B. schon vor langer Zeit aus Schreibwarenschrott nette Sachen gebaut, das Zeug ist in sich schon allermeist ultimativ stabil. Zudem ist es ultimativ regenerativ damit zu arbeiten.
Da werde ich im Winter wieder anknüpfen, da ist eh mehr Bastelzeit und weniger Angelzeit. Jetzt ist High-Noon, Angelherbst ...
Außer mit Lacken und Farben hantieren, das mache ich der Belüftung halber lieber draußen und bedarf einer gewissen Grundwärme.


----------



## Hecht100+

@rustaweli 
Viel zu Umständlich, auf passende Pose den Gummischlauch des KnickLichtes stecken, Gummischlauch mit Edding schwarz machen wegen zuviel Licht, und dann passend tief einschieben. Für normale Knickies Posenmastdurchmesser ca 4, 5 bis 5 mm, Miniknicki  entsprechend dünner.


Kann du jede passende Pose für nehmen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Viel zu Umständlich, auf passende Pose den Gummischlauch des KnickLichtes stecken, Gummischlauch mit Edding schwarz machen wegen zuviel Licht, und dann passend tief einschieben.


Sehr schön, das ist samt Blendeneinstellung die "2min-Pose" !


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Viel zu Umständlich, auf passende Pose den Gummischlauch des KnickLichtes stecken, Gummischlauch mit Edding schwarz machen wegen zuviel Licht, und dann passend tief einschieben. Für normale Knickies Posenmastdurchmesser ca 4, 5 bis 5 mm, Miniknicki  entsprechend dünner.
> Anhang anzeigen 358779
> 
> Kann du jede passende Pose für nehmen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Nachmittag Jungs! Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an die Fischer und Fänger dieses Wochenendes! Ich war heute auch nach einer ganzen Woche Angelabstinenz wieder los, ihr wisst schon, ich brauche noch ne Karausche oder einen Giebel. Habe es mit Mais, Würmern, Teig, Eastern und Maden probiert, aber die Zielfische wollten einfach nicht. Egal, gefangen habe ich trotzdem und das für einen ersten November sogar sehr gut. Neben der kleinsten Güster, die ich bislang fangen konnte, sie war keine 5 Zentimeter, gab es einige Plötzen bis 30 Zentimeter, zwei 40plus-Brassen und als kleine Krönung einen hübschen Schuppenkarpfen.


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Schön das Du frische Luft schnappen konntest und auch noch solch schönen Schuppi verfhaften. Noch einen schönen Abend wünschen

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @rustaweli,
Schön geschrieben.
Gute und Funktionierende (das Problem ist ja die Schwimmstabilität mit dem schweren Knicki-kopf) Knicklichtwaggler bietet die Firma Exner mit ihrem Modell 'Rotter'
Ob diese auch für die Liftmomtage geeignet wären gilt es auszuprobieren, ich vermute, die allerfeinste Montage würde es nicht werden, allein wegen dem schweren Knicklicht oben.
Hier habe ich mal ein Bild der Rotter eingestellt:



Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> ich streue mal ganz unvermittelt und ungefragt einen kleinen Tackletupfer
> Anhang anzeigen 351432


Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber @geomas zu Plötz, Wespe und Kopito, und @Wuemmehunter zum bunten Herbstkorb und dem schönen Karpfen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Prinzip jede Pose mit passendem Auftrieb, auf deren Antenne sich ein Mini-Knicklicht befestigen lässt.



Relativ zum Beginn meiner Posenbastelei hatte ich die grandiose Idee unbedingt eine schlanke Pose - mit einem Adapter für ein Knicklicht - zu basteln.
Wie sich dann herausgestellte kein leichtes Unterfangen, jedenfalls nicht für den Anfang. Mangels Auftrieb sind mir die Posen entweder ständig abgesoffen oder aber sie waren zu kopflastig und standen dann schräg im Wasser. Irgendwann habe ich es aber doch noch hinbekommen. Die Posen sind nicht unbedingt schön aber dafür selten. 









Baut man die Posen jedoch mit einem zusätzlichen Auftriebskörper,
so gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme, da stets genügend Tragkraftreserven vorhanden sind. 






Neue Knicklichtposen Projekte liegen bei mir vorerst allerdings auf Eis, wobei bereits ein oder zwei Ideen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Minimax

@Bankside Dreamer ( aber auch Posenjockey @Jason und all die anderen Begabten)
tolle Exemplare, aber eigentlich sind Knickis diesem schönen, Naturmaterialienstil doch wesensfremd.
Walker (g.w.s.N.) berichtete in irgendeinem obskuren Artikel, den ich jetzt nicht hervorkramen kann, von Posen aus dem 19ten Jh. Mit kleinen Spezialfächern -ausgehöhlten Gänsekielen, hauchdünn und somit transparent geschabt, mit minikorken verschlossen- in denen Glühwürmchen eingekerkert wurden.
Reizt euch das nicht als Projekt? Aber die Glühwürmchen nach Angelende wieder freilassen, ist Ehrensache,
Hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer ( aber auch Posenjockey @Jason und all die anderen Begabten)
> tolle Exemplare, aber eigentlich sind Knickis diesem schönen, Naturmaterialienstil doch wesensfremd.
> Walker (g.w.s.N.) berichtete in irgendeinem obskuren Artikel, den ich jetzt nicht hervorkramen kann, von Posen aus dem 19ten Jh. Mit kleinen Spezialfächern -ausgehöhlten Gänsekielen, hauchdünn und somit transparent geschabt, mit minikorken verschlossen- in denen Glühwürmchen eingekerkert wurden.
> Reizt euch das nicht als Projekt? Aber die Glühwürmchen nach Angelende wieder freilassen, ist Ehrensache,
> Hg
> Euer
> Minimax


Du musst nur dafür sorgen, dass die Würmer geil sind - sonst leuchten sie kein bisschen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du musst nur dafür sorgen, dass die Würmer geil sind - sonst leuchten sie kein bisschen!



Hahaha, ich seh es direkt vor mir,
am besten so ne kleine Glühwürmchendamenattrappe basteln, mit Lippenstift und falschen Wimpern aufm Knicklicht (Sieso;" Juhuuu, Mr. Glühwürmchen ...klimperklimper" underso "Pfeeeif, krieg nen Wolfskopf, heult..) wie in den alten Cartoons, wenn Jerry die Maus ne Pinupkatze für Tom gebaut hat, gefüllt mit Dynamit und Bomben.


----------



## geomas

Deine Waggler, lieber @Bankside Dreamer , sehen absolut prima aus. Und die von unserem Glühwurm-Heißmacher Minimax gezeigten Rotter-Waggler machen auch einen akzeptablen Eindruck.
Von Exner hatte ich mal Posen im Driftbeater-Stil mit Aufnahme für ein Knicki bestellt - diese Teile waren tatsächlich kopflastig und sahen zudem „bescheiden” aus.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Karauschen- und Giebel-Ersatz-Fischen, lieber Wümme! 
Der Schuppi ist ja ein richtig hübscher Vertreter seiner Art.


----------



## Minimax

Ich sehe, ihr lacht über die Glühwürmchenpose.
Es ist aber kein Ükellatein- ich hatte mich lediglich im Jahr geirrt: Das selbstleuchtende Floss wurde nicht im 19ten Jh erfunden, sondern _bereits im Jahre 1706!* _Seht selbst:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das Zitat zu dem Screenshot ist: Walker/Taylor/Falkus/Buller**, Successful Angling. Coarse Fishing Tackle and Methods. London 1977.

Tja, ich schließe mich den Autoren an: so mich for the illuminated Float.



*Die Bewunderung für das englische Angeln wird ja gerne belächelt, ich finde aber es sagt ne Menge aus, wenn die bereits im frühen 18ten Jh. Ein Leuchtfloss zum gezielten Karpfenfang entwickelten und vor allem _publizierten._
**Alles keine Sonntagsangler...

EDIT: vor lauter geklicke und editieren  hab ich aus Versehen den Nachtmodus aktiviert? Wie stell ich den wieder ab?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer ( aber auch Posenjockey @Jason und all die anderen Begabten)
> tolle Exemplare, aber eigentlich sind Knickis diesem schönen, Naturmaterialienstil doch wesensfremd.
> Walker (g.w.s.N.) berichtete in irgendeinem obskuren Artikel, den ich jetzt nicht hervorkramen kann, von Posen aus dem 19ten Jh. Mit kleinen Spezialfächern -ausgehöhlten Gänsekielen, hauchdünn und somit transparent geschabt, mit minikorken verschlossen- in denen Glühwürmchen eingekerkert wurden.
> Reizt euch das nicht als Projekt? Aber die Glühwürmchen nach Angelende wieder freilassen, ist Ehrensache,
> Hg
> Euer
> Minimax



Dass die Knicklichter nicht zu 100% zu den verbauten Naturmaterialien passen, damit hast du natürlich recht. Einen gewissen Kompromiss muss man wohl eingehen. Mit geilen Glühwürmchen möchte ich dabei aber nur sehr ungerne hantieren, mir ist einmal ein Knicklicht geplatzt, auf solche Sauereien kann ich gut verzichten.

Bezüglich leuchtender Naturmaterialien, nennt eigentlich irgendwer von euch ein Uranbergwerk sein Eigen? Nachdem der Ford Nucleon (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Nucleon) über eine damalige Konzeptstudie leider nie hinausgekommen ist, könnte man doch wenigstens die nuclear powered Pose für den Privatgebrauch etablieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Herrschaftszeiten nochmal! Sei nicht vergrämt @Wuemmehunter , habe Deinen Karpfen nicht mit Absicht unterschlagen. Petri! Sei mir gnädig und sieh es mir nach! 
Wirklich schöne Posen @Bankside Dreamer ! Unser Jason ist auch solch ein Künstler. Ich wünschte ich könnte dies auch und hätte neben der Muße vor allem die Zeit. Vielleicht im Alter. Schöne Posen und eigene Wobbler bauen. Stilvoll Fischen, ab und an in würdevoller Manier der Hechtjagd fröhnen, rustikaler Schaukelstuhl, die ganzen Klassiker nochmals in historischer Reihenfolge lesen, natürlich mit gebundenen Ausgaben. Dazu Pfeife, trockenen Rotwein oder Whiskey (welchen ich bis dato kaum trinke)! Herrlich, bei der Vorstellung freue ich mich auf's  Altern und empfinde Frieden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bezüglich leuchtender Naturmaterialien, nennt eigentlich irgendwer von euch ein Uranbergwerk sein Eigen?



Als zusätzliche akustische Bissanzeige wäre eine mit Natrium gefüllte Posenspitze denkbar.






Ich bin dann mal zum Experimentieren...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> *Die Bewunderung für das englische Angeln wird ja gerne belächelt, ich finde aber es sagt ne Menge aus, wenn die bereits im frühen 18ten Jh. Ein Leuchtfloss zum gezielten Karpfenfang entwickelten und vor allem _publizierten._


Die  Britannier hatten durch ihren damaligen sehr günstigen strategischen Vorteil mit dem großen Trenngraben einige Dinge nicht,
Karl den großen Killer, die Inquisition, die Pest, den 30jährigen Krieg usw., alles Events, die Zentraleuropa in den Abgrund gestürzt haben.
Dann auch noch 2 Isaac's in Folge, da kann man schon was losmachen und ersinnen!

Zudem, wenn der Rest der Welt für einen geschuftet hat, nachdem man die Spanier mit neuen Listen fertig gemacht hatte, Piraterie und Freibeuter erfunden, systematischen Sklavenhandel erfunden, die globalisierte Seemacht erfunden, das größte weltweite Großreich The Empire, war alles sehr nützlich. Nur das mit der EIC ist gründlichst schief gegangen, eben auch (ehemalige) Briten, das hat sie nun eingeholt.
Jetzt müssten sie langsam mal selber was tun ...

Britannien als Angelland (Eng-land), mit  schönen Angelparks und gemähten Flussauen, ohne Industrie sich wieder erholende Natur, dazu eben die unvermeidlichen Golfplätze, das wäre nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die  Britannier hatten durch ihren damaligen sehr günstigen strategischen Vorteil mit dem großen Trenngraben einige Dinge nicht,
> die Inquisition, die Pest, den 30jährigen Krieg usw., alles Events, die Zentraleuropa in den Abgrund gestürzt haben.
> Dann auch noch 2 Isaac's in Folge, da kann man schon was losmachen und ersinnen!
> 
> Zudem, wenn der Rest der Welt für einen geschuftet hat, nachdem man die Spanier mit neuen Listen fertig gemacht hatte, Piraterie und Freibeuter erfunden, Sklaverei erfunden, die globalisierte Seemacht erfunden, das größte weltweite Großreich The Empire, war alles sehr nützlich. Nur das mit der EITC ist gründlichst schief gegangen, eben auch (ehemalige) Briten, das hat sie nun eingeholt.
> Jetzt müssten sie langsam mal selber was tun ...


Es fällt mir schwer, sehr schwer, aus Respekt vor den Liebhabern der feinen englischen Angelei. Aber, nun ja, wie sag ich es. Mhm. Schon in sehr alten Büchern wird übrigens die bewundernswerte, feinste Angelei samt Künsten der Italiener hervorgehoben. Allen voran die der norditalienischen, eigentlichen Fischer. Die scheinen ihrer Zeit im feinen Angeln auf große Fische, auch Räuber, echt voraus gewesen zu sein. Vor allem an den uns allen bekannten Seen.
Und Stil hatte man da ja wohl auch.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Es fällt mir schwer, sehr schwer, aus Respekt vor den Liebhabern der feinen englischen Angelei. Aber, nun ja, wie sag ich es. Mhm. Schon in sehr alten Büchern wird übrigens die bewundernswerte, feinste Angelei samt Künsten der Italiener hervorgehoben. Allen voran die der norditalienischen, eigentlichen Fischer. Die scheinen ihrer Zeit im feinen Angeln auf große Fische, auch Räuber, echt voraus gewesen zu sein. Vor allem an den uns allen bekannten Seen.
> Und Stil hatte man da ja wohl auch.



Bist Du denn des Wahnsinns - soetwas darf man doch nicht sagen....
Jetzt liegt meine Welt in Trümmern...


----------



## geomas

Zu den von mir vermuteten und beobachteten Primärtugenden unserer italienischen Freunde schreibe ich an dieser Stelle lieber nix.

Bin vorhin mit der Maustaste unglücklich abgerutscht und ne ältere Rute aus dem UK wird die Kork- und Carbondichte in meinen Rutenwald erhöhen.
Mit etwas Glück gibts morgen vormittags vor der Arbeit ne kurze Angelsession.
Aus Zeitgründen wird es (wenn überhaupt) wieder nur ein Ansitz mit der Bombrute werden.
Mal sehen, wann ich das bei ÖffÖff Erlernte hier umsetzen kann.

Auf der Straße zu einem kleinen See außerhalb ist leider seit Sommer ne üble Baustelle und die Umleitung kostet viel Zeit, Nerven und Sprit. Das wäre sonst im späten Herbst ein interessantes Ziel. Auch einen See ganz in der Nähe, leider ist die Verkehrsführung dorthin auch suboptimal, wollte ich eigentlich in diesem Herbst noch heimsuchen.
Beide Seen sollen sehr gute Friedfischbestände aufweisen.

Mal sehen, was sich in den 2 Monaten anglerisch noch machen läßt.


----------



## geomas

„Hemp” wollte ich auch noch mal als Köder probieren.





Interessant und angenehm anzusehen. 
Schöne Angelei, auch wenn das Pole-Fischen wohl nie „mein Ding” werden wird.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schon in *sehr alten Büchern* wird übrigens die bewundernswerte, feinste Angelei samt Künsten der Italiener hervorgehoben.



Oha, das interessiert mich natürlich sehr, bitte poste doch die bibliographischen Angaben dazu. Ist natürlich auch ne Frage, was man unter "sehr alt" versteht. England und Italien sind ohne Frage frühe Zentren der Angelei, es ist da schwer zu entscheiden wer zuerst mit was.
Keine Frage hingegen ist, wem das zeitliche Primat der feinen Küche, des politischen Giftmordes und der edlen Kunst der Schwalbe gebührt


----------



## Andal

Was die feine Klinge des Giftmordes angeht, hat sicher der Mittelmeerraum die Nase vorne. Zu den Zeiten wurde bei den Briten noch tumb erschlagen und gut war es.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> der edlen Kunst der Schwalbe gebührt


weder den Briten noch den Italiener, das beherrscht keiner besser als der gemeine Niederländer bis heute, König der Schwalbe: mein Lieblings Holländer Arjen Robben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und ich hielt Heulsuse Neymar für den Schwalbenkönig........


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich hielt Heulsuse Neymar für den Schwalbenkönig........


der ist Thronfolger wenn AR nicht mehr aktiv Spielt


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, das interessiert mich natürlich sehr, bitte poste doch die bibliographischen Angaben dazu. Ist natürlich auch ne Frage, was man unter "sehr alt" versteht. England und Italien sind ohne Frage frühe Zentren der Angelei, es ist da schwer zu entscheiden wer zuerst mit was.
> Keine Frage hingegen ist, wem das zeitliche Primat der feinen Küche, des politischen Giftmordes und der edlen Kunst der Schwalbe gebührt



Direkt zur Hand hätte ich das "Angelsport im Süsswasser" von Herr Heintz. Natürlich werden auch die Briten hervorgehoben, aber eben auch die Italiener. Gardaseeblinker, Comersee, "staunend erregende Feinheiten". Die Österreicher mit ihren "primitivsten Huchengerten" kommen nicht gut weg. Hier mal ein paar Bilder.




































Bin damals durch das CC darauf aufmerksam geworden. Anderes müßte ich tief im WWW suchen.


----------



## geomas

Ach, es ist so schön am Wasser. 2 Stunden Angelzeit hab ich netto.
Bis jetzt tut sich noch nix.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Das kann sich ja noch ändern. In 2 Stunden Nettoangelzeit kann sich noch vieles tun, oder auch nicht. Aber sehe es positiv, ein Fischlein wird bestimmt noch anbeißen. Wünsche Dir jedenfalls einen schönen Aufenthalt am Wasser. Was hast Du denn heute dabei?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Fang 1 und 2 konnte ich nicht bestimmen, Nr. 3 war ein kleiner Ükel. 
Probiere es jetzt mit Castern.


----------



## geomas

Zack, sofort einen Mittvierziger Abramis auf Doppelcaster. Erstaunlich, wie gut das zuletzt funktioniert hat.

PS: wieder mit der Pond Wand, Haken ist jetzt ein 14er Silverfish Maggot.


----------



## Tobias85

Jetzt hab ich mich endlich durch die letzte Woche geükelt. Petri allen Fängern (@skyduck: Wie lief es mit den Barben?) und allen, die am Wasser sind.



skyduck schrieb:


> Die Strömung war schon sehr stark und der Plan auf der anderen Seite zu fischen ging auch mit 113g Körben nicht auf, da der Zug auf die Schnur zu groß wurde und diese dann immer abtrieben.



Hast du es mal mit einem leichten Schnurbogen probiert? Der reduziert den Druck auf die Schnur. 



Tricast schrieb:


> ch habe auch schon gehört (selber nutze ich nur den Spulenclip, werde das mit den Gummis aber auch mal probieren) dass einige dafür Power Gum benutzen. Den Knoten neben den Spulenclip legen. Am Knoten kann man dann das Gummi fassen und lösen.



Ich nutze dafür meistens PowerGum in 1mm Stärke, muss aber fairerweise sagen, noch keine Notsituation damit erlebt zu haben. Zum werfen auch mit schwereren Körben ist es natürlich Top, aber wenn man es bei einem großen Fisch nicht gelöst bekommt, ist definitiv eher das Vorfach durch. Die Loom-Bänder habe ich mir auch mal besorgt. Ein paar davon habe ich benutzt, um Reet-Stücke (zum Wagglerbau) zu bündeln. Nach einiger Zeit auf der Fensterbank sind die schon beim bloßen anschauen zu Staub zerfallen, in Sachen UV-Stabilität bin ich da also ganz bei @Andal und lagere das Päckchen nun dementsprechend.


----------



## Andal

Diese Looms sind vermutlich, warum auch immer, absichtlich so UV unstabil. Eigentlich sehr schade, denn die Gummis wären von der Größe u.s.w. eigentlich ideal gewesen, um sie fürs Angeln zu gebrauchen. Zu den Gummis gabs damals ja auch Perlen, in lila mit Glitter. Von denen habe ich jetzt vermutlich bis ans Lebensende. Die sind stabil.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Zu den Gummis gabs damals ja auch Perlen, in lila mit Glitter. Von denen habe ich jetzt vermutlich bis ans Lebensende. Die sind stabil.



Mach dir ne hübsche Halskette draus.


----------



## Andal

Die kommen immer mal wieder an den Finesse Rigs dran. Dafür habe ich auch den einen Euro investiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Looms sind vermutlich, warum auch immer, absichtlich so UV unstabil. Eigentlich sehr schade, denn die Gummis wären von der Größe u.s.w. eigentlich ideal gewesen, um sie fürs Angeln zu gebrauchen. Zu den Gummis gabs damals ja auch Perlen, in lila mit Glitter. Von denen habe ich jetzt vermutlich bis ans Lebensende. Die sind stabil.


Ich habe die "Glückgummis" ja auch mal gekauft, Vorrat gut weggestellt.
Leider mögen die die Gummifische auch nicht, dort wären die sehr nützlich für Stinger und so.

Wenn's stabiler und günstig sein soll, sollte es dir als ehemaliger Radspezl ja möglich sein, den überzähligen schwarzen Schlauch in Längen zu bekommen, ich recycle jedenfalls bei allen Reifenwechseln nun selber 
Ich habe mit einer guten Schere schon sehr dünne Streifchen von geschnitten, die Ausdauer ist grandios. Falls die wirklich länger was halten sollen.
Als Standardschnurclip auf dem Korkgriff sind die frei gestaltbar auch 1a.


----------



## Andal

So ein Fahrradschlauch ist auch nicht mehr aus "Gummi", sondern aus Butyl - sehr haltbar!


----------



## Minimax

Mal aufgemerkt, Jungens,
wir reden ja auch gerne mal über hässliches Tackle, und Staunen immer wieder gerne martialische Benennungen und aufgedruckte Todessymbole wie Schädel etc. bei harmlosen Angelgerät.
Jetzt hat die Traditionsfirma Sportex zusammen mit der Fisch und Fang (da ist nämlich ein Artikel über den Stecken drin) eine neue Rute* herausgebracht, und ich bin fast in Ohnmacht gefallen- was denken Firma und Zeitschrift sich dabei? Denken sie überhaupt?
Also, stillgestanden mit Hackenknall:
Die Wunderwaffe heißt zackig-markig "U zwo", jawoll meine Herren Kaleuns, und zwar genauso geschrieben. Natürlich mit Fischgerippe auf dem Turm, ähh, Blank.
Angepriesen wird sie lauthals und überall zu lesen als die neue "_Volksrute_" (Trotz dws stolzen Preises von ca. 200 Reichsm... ähh Euro.)
So und das könnte ja alles noch ein bedauerlicher und dämlicher Zufall sein, aber jetzt kommts, Achtung, Helm auf, alle Mann:
Die irgendwie Mint/Kotz/Schilfgrüne Blankfarbe wird in der Produktbeschreibung und dem Marketingartikel als -das steht da allen Ernstes schwarz auf weiss- als _Feldgrau_ angegeben!

Ich frag mich, welche Zielgruppe sie damit erschließen wollen, bzw. finde es gruselig, so ein Marketing als mittlerweile als erfolgsversprechend
zu betrachten.

Also meine Herren, wenn ihr Sportex, die 'Fisch und Fang' und den 'Landser' mögt, dann werdet ihr die U-Zwo, die neue Volksrute in Feldgrau lieben!

Weitermachen,
Minimax
(HptKplUffzStUGgetcppblabla)




*auf die Daten geh ich mal nicht ein. Ist ne offenbar ziemlich kräftige Twintip


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ist schon echt traurig, das sowas als ja wohl Modewelle den Rutenbau und Angebote überschwappt.

(den Hintergrund der im Internet wuchernden Kriegsspiele mit Massivsten Multiplayer Massen hier mal nicht weiter hinterfragt)

Dass Angeln eben gerade die höchste Kultivierung des Tötens und vor allem Nichttötens ist, das man damit lebendige Tiere selektiv und schonend ohne Knallbum und Sprengstoff und Rohrkrepierer sich zur genaueren Betrachtung ranholen kann, das ist von System her wohl immer noch sehr unverstanden. 

Insofern und danke für deine Beobachtungs- und Aufklärungsarbeit!


----------



## rustaweli

Tatsächlich erst einmal gegoogelt.
Die hat sogar Bumms und ein "Hakenlogo".
Preist die Sportex so an, oder der Autor?


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die hat sogar (..) ein "Hakenlogo".



Oh, stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Im Kontext der anderen Merkmale nimmt die seltsame Wortneuschöpfung nen ganz interessantes Geschmäckle an. Ist natürlich völlig unbeweisbar und bestimmt nur eingebildet, klaro...
Widerlich.


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die hat sogar Bumms und ein "Hakenlogo".



Wo hast du das denn gesehen? ich sehe nur das hässliche Gerippe und das Sportex(?)-Logo


----------



## Tobias85

Ah, gelesen...krasse Sache.


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gesehen? ich sehe nur das hässliche Gerippe und das Sportex(?)-Logo



In der Beschreibung gelesen.








						FISCH & FANG Edition: "Volksrute" U-ZWO - Pareyshop.de
					

Die Ansitzrute für alle Fälle ist die U-ZWO (kurz für Universalrute mit zwo Spitzen). Um ihr ein möglichst breites Einsatzspektrum zu ermöglichen, ist sie mit zwei Wechselspitzen ausgestattet. Das leichte Spitzenteil mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-50 Gramm und das schwere Spitzenteil mit 50-100...




					pareyshop.de
				




Weiß echt nicht ob Sportex das mitträgt, oder nur die FuF sie so beschreibt. Ist ja deren Edition.
Aber schon hart!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Diese Rute V2 zu nennen, das haben sie sich dann aber doch nicht getraut. Wobei selbst Harley Davidson mit so etwas seine Eisenrösser über die Route 66 treibt.
Die "schicke" Blankfarbe schreit allerdings schon nach Vergeltung. 

Mal ehrlich, diese markigen Namen und Totenköpfe sind heute wohl scheinbar leider nötig, damit das Angeln auch cool genug dasteht. Bisher war mir das allerdings eher aus dem Spinn- & Streetfishingbereich bekannt. Dass nun auch Ansitzruten mit Fischgräten & Totenköpfen verunziert werden, das ist mir neu. Aber warum nicht, die Hauptsache ist es verkauft sich gut. Wäre ich heute 12 Jahre alt, so würde ich vielleicht auch auf Totenkopfruten abfahren, nur hätte ich die 200€ sicherlich nicht mal eben locker in der Hosentasche.

HG a.D. Freddy


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> diese markigen Namen und Totenköpfe sind heute wohl scheinbar leider nötig, damit das Angeln auch cool genug dasteht. Bisher war mir das allerdings eher aus dem Spinn- & Streetfishingbereich bekannt.



Mit diesem geschmacklosen Prollopillepalle Leben wir ja nun seit Jahren. Was will man machen, in nem Marktsegmant das hinsichtlich der Kunden männlich dominiert ist.

Das Marketing dieser Rute allerdings ist ne neue Qualität und eigentlich ein Skandal.
Ich Sag mal deutlich was ich denke ohne Minimaxwitzchen:
Das Marketing knüpft direkt und ganz bewusst an das Vokabular des Dritten Reiches an. Die Rute ist ein Nazistecken.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Kann es sein, dass da ein paar Leute etwas überempfindlich sind? Fisch-und-Fang-Hakenkogo heißt es da. Keine deutsche Firma könnte sich so ein Marketing auch nur im Entferntesten leisten, was hier angedeutet wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Da kriegen se sich in Angelforen außerhalb Du**lands wieder nur schwer ein vor lauter lachen .... "Nazistecken".


----------



## Tobias85

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass da ein paar Leute etwas überempfindlich sind? Fisch-und-Fang-Hakenkogo heißt es da. Keine deutsche Firma könnte sich so ein Marketing auch nur im Entferntesten leisten, was hier angedeutet wird.



"Volksrute"
"U-zwo"
"feldgrau"
"Hakenlogo"

fehlt eigentlich nur noch der "deutsche Hecht" als genannter Zielfisch. Ich seh das wie Mini: Jedem Zehntklässler sollte bei dieser Wortwahl die Nähe zu einer düsteren Episode unseres Landes auffallen. Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass das nicht irgendwem im  Marketing der beteiligten Stellen mal aufgefallen sein muss. Einen Begriff kann man sicher mal übersehen, aber in der Gesamtheit sehe ich da schon eher einen Vorsatz - mit welchen Absichten auch immer, und wenns nur um Aufmerksamkeit ging.


----------



## rustaweli

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass da ein paar Leute etwas überempfindlich sind? Fisch-und-Fang-Hakenkogo heißt es da. Keine deutsche Firma könnte sich so ein Marketing auch nur im Entferntesten leisten, was hier angedeutet wird.



Könnte sein. Aber in der Gesamtbetrachtung ist ein Geschmäckle nun wahrlich nicht überraschend. Das kann man so einfach nicht schreiben.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal aufgemerkt, Jungens,
> wir reden ja auch gerne mal über hässliches Tackle, und Staunen immer wieder gerne martialische Benennungen und aufgedruckte Todessymbole wie Schädel etc. bei harmlosen Angelgerät.
> Jetzt hat die Traditionsfirma Sportex zusammen mit der Fisch und Fang (da ist nämlich ein Artikel über den Stecken drin) eine neue Rute* herausgebracht, und ich bin fast in Ohnmacht gefallen- was denken Firma und Zeitschrift sich dabei? Denken sie überhaupt?
> Also, stillgestanden mit Hackenknall:
> Die Wunderwaffe heißt zackig-markig "U zwo", jawoll meine Herren Kaleuns, und zwar genauso geschrieben. Natürlich mit Fischgerippe auf dem Turm, ähh, Blank.
> Angepriesen wird sie lauthals und überall zu lesen als die neue "_Volksrute_" (Trotz dws stolzen Preises von ca. 200 Reichsm... ähh Euro.)
> So und das könnte ja alles noch ein bedauerlicher und dämlicher Zufall sein, aber jetzt kommts, Achtung, Helm auf, alle Mann:
> Die irgendwie Mint/Kotz/Schilfgrüne Blankfarbe wird in der Produktbeschreibung und dem Marketingartikel als -das steht da allen Ernstes schwarz auf weiss- als _Feldgrau_ angegeben!
> 
> Ich frag mich, welche Zielgruppe sie damit erschließen wollen, bzw. finde es gruselig, so ein Marketing als mittlerweile als erfolgsversprechend
> zu betrachten.
> 
> Also meine Herren, wenn ihr Sportex, die 'Fisch und Fang' und den 'Landser' mögt, dann werdet ihr die U-Zwo, die neue Volksrute in Feldgrau lieben!
> 
> Weitermachen,
> Minimax
> (HptKplUffzStUGgetcppblabla)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *auf die Daten geh ich mal nicht ein. Ist ne offenbar ziemlich kräftige Twintip


Das muss der Angler abkönnen, Herr @Minimax !      ... oder hat L. G. Bucheim ein rundes Jubiläum und war Angler!?

Aber an* Schwanzgang der Sonne* (Tailwalk del Sol) kommen sie bei aller Geschmacklosigkeit nicht heran!


----------



## Thomas.

ich bin ein wenig irritiert und überfordert, zu weil ich mich gerade sehr Dumm vorkomme, aber kann mich mal jemand aufklären was das mit  "U-zwo" auf sich hat(zur not auch über PN), sicherlich ist nicht U2 damit gemeint denn die finde ich Geil


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich bin ein wenig irritiert und überfordert, zu weil ich mich gerade sehr Dumm vorkomme, aber kann mich mal jemand aufklären was das mit  "U-zwo" auf sich hat(zur not auch über PN), sicherlich ist nicht U2 damit gemeint denn die finde ich Geil


Deutsche U-Boote im WW II hatten nie Namen, sondern immer nur Nummern ... wie eben U zwo.


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Deutsche U-Boote im WW II hatten nie Namen, sondern immer nur Nummern ... wie eben U zwo.


besten dank, das wusste ich sogar, konnte es nur nicht in Verbindung mit der Rute sehen, also ich sehe da keinen Grund zur Aufregung, man muss ja überhaupt erst mal auf den Gedanken kommen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß echt nicht ob Sportex das mitträgt, oder nur die FuF sie so beschreibt. Ist ja deren Edition.


Weiß man auch nicht, in wie weit das vorher bemerkt wurde.

Fakt ist aber, dass es in jedem Fall aus P/L-Sicht ein Angebot für Doofe ohne Kopfrechnen ist.
(ich denke irgendwie automatisch wieder gleich an die Nazi-Skinhead-Witze)

Der Preis, immerhin 200€ für Abbonenten , da bekommt man woanders richtig was für!
Preis bei Detailangaben wie in dem Text einfach viel zu hoch, mindestens 2fach!
Und selbst das Getexte ist schon wie immer ein vorsichtig zu betrachtendes aufgeblasenes Werbegewäsch ...
Für 200€  bekomme ich aktuell im Web bei guten Shops 4 gute Feeder gekauft, oder 2 Feeder und 2 Karpfenruten, usw.
was vielen schon als mengenmäßige Grundausstattung taugt. 
Die U zwo für 39€ hätte ja eine Berechtigung als Volksrute oder H4 Rute ...

Mit schwerer Doppelbeinberingung auf einem simplen Blank (billiges 24/30t Carbon und ja doch gerade nicht Glasfaser ) ist ein vollkommen veraltete Bauweise, Stichwort Kopflast und Schwabbeln.
Und 2 so unterschiedlich um Faktor 2 angepriesene Spitzen können auf dem Handteil auch nicht beide gut funktionieren,
eine wird grundsätzlich ein Flop sein. Und wo der Ansitzangler ja gerne 2 oder 3 Ruten für seine Rutenhalter hat.

Heißt somit, noch ohne so etwas zur Begutachtung in der Hand gehabt zu haben, als Negativauslese ganz einfach schon nach den werbemäßigen i.d.R. noch geschönten Daten:


----------



## Andal

MK's "Doppeltes Lottchen" war ja auch verkaufsnamenmäßig ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## rustaweli

OK Leute, dann setze ich mal noch einen drauf und trage was zum Forenfrieden bei in Form einer Neutralisation des vermeintlichen Gegners.
Fairerweise wurde aber auch ein T24 - T30 Blank strategisch der Produktion zugeführt. Und immerhin, T24 = sowjetischer Panzer, T30 = amerikanischer Panzer. So!
Aber halt, der T24 wurde ausgemustert, der T30 ging nicht in Serienproduktion. Hoffe das dies kein schlechtes Zeichen für qualitative Probleme ist und somit der Zorn des Volkes zum völkischen Endsturm entartet. Hoffentlich sind bei Reklamationen und Reparaturen wenigstens die Nachschublinien gesichert!
Gott mit Ihnen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> MK's "Doppeltes Lottchen" war ja auch verkaufsnamenmäßig ein Griff ins Klo.


Ich hab ja nichts gegen MK persönlich, keine Berührpunkte, das vorab.

Aber das konnte Balzer schon mal viel besser, bei den Ruten sogar anerkannt sehr viel besser. Ich hoffe mal das wird nicht wiederholt.
Denn bei der beinharten Konkurrenz am Angelmarkt haben nur vernünftige breit akzeptierbare Produkte eine Chance, und das bestimmen wir Käufer durch die Abstimmung im Kaufen, auch den Stil der Produkte (hier der Thread Friedfischangelei).
Es wäre schade, wenn einer der letzten echten alten Marken aus DE wegen solcher Kindermätzchen ins ostfriesische Moorgras beißen müsste.


----------



## Andal

Daiwa verkaufte und verkauft Rollen unter dem Kürzel/Namen "SS" - da regt sich auch keiner auf. Und wenn, dann wäre es sicher ein Deutscher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Daiwa verkaufte und verkauft Rollen unter dem Kürzel/Namen "SS" - da regt sich auch keiner auf. Und wenn, dann wäre es sicher ein Deutscher.


Ich fand das schon immer etwas arg *S*elt*S*am , aber seit Pershing und SS 20 und breit gegenprotestierten Nachrüstung ist das Kürzel ja weiter gen Osten gewandert, mit Absegnung von ganz oben aus Brüssel und Washington.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Marketing dieser Rute allerdings ist ne neue Qualität und eigentlich ein Skandal.
> Ich Sag mal deutlich was ich denke ohne Minimaxwitzchen:
> Das Marketing knüpft direkt und ganz bewusst an das Vokabular des Dritten Reiches an. Die Rute ist ein Nazistecken.



Auweia, was geht denn hier ab?
Dass die F&F tatsächlich ein "Hakenlogo" im Namen trägt ist aber bekannt ja?
Das "&"Zeichen hat nämlich ein Haken.




__





						FISCH & FANG - Das Magazin für Angler - fischundfang.de
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de
				




Ist "Volksrute" - vmtl. in Anlehnung an den Erfolg der Marke "Volkswagen" - anrüchig????

Manchmal kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Minimax

Klar, feldgrau ist auch ein völlig neutraler unbesetzter Begriff, einfach nur ne Farbe. ('Ach Schatz, zieh doch heute mal wieder dein kleines Feldgraues an.")


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Name Kdf-Wagen und dann Volkswagen stammt ja wirklich aus der Zeit.

Aber lassen wir das bitte, ich hoffe einfach mal , mit einer inhaltlichen Auseinandersetzung des anstößigen Produktes erledigt sich die Sache dann sehr schnell,
denn so dumm wie manche ältere meinen, sind die Jungs und Mädels von heute gar nicht!
Im Gegenteil, die stehen eher weit über diesen Sachverhalten, sind einfach abgebrühter, was als erlernte Schutzreaktion richtig ist,
und ignorieren sowas einfach so weit wie möglich - und bringen es damit so richtig zum aussterben.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auweia, was geht denn hier ab?
> Dass die F&F tatsächlich ein "Hakenlogo" im Namen trägt ist aber bekannt ja?
> Das "&"Zeichen hat nämlich ein Haken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FISCH & FANG - Das Magazin für Angler - fischundfang.de
> 
> 
> FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fischundfang.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ist "Volksrute" - vmtl. in Anlehnung an den Erfolg der Marke "Volkswagen" - anrüchig????
> 
> Manchmal kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Es ist ja weltweit allen scheissegal. Darüber machen sich ja auch nur "gute" Deutsche einen Kopf. Sorry @Minimax wenn es jetzt so rüberkommt, aber DU bist für mich ganz sicher keiner dieser Gutmenschen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Volkswagen stammt ja leider wirklich aus der Zeit.




Ja und?
Wen interessiert das heute noch?
Volkswagen heißt Volkswagen(nee kein Fan , ich fahr nen Opel).

Allles andere ist für mich und die meisten Leute Schnee von gestern.
Mit solchem Mist muss man sich nicht heutzutage immer noch den Tag versauen!

Oder wie lange sollten wir jetzt kein U und keine 2 mehr verwenden?


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Daiwa verkaufte und verkauft Rollen unter dem Kürzel/Namen "SS" - da regt sich auch keiner auf. Und wenn, dann wäre es sicher ein Deutscher.



Wer sagt das dies niemanden sauer aufgestoßen ist?
Gibt auch SS Lazio, da herrscht mehr wie eine zufällige Nähe zu nem gewissen Gedankengut.
Und was Du mit "ein Deutscher" meinst, ist mir nicht so ganz klar.
Wahrscheinlich haben wir keine Bringschuld mehr, auch unserer Generation kein "Schuld". ABER, ganz gewiß eine besondere Verantwortung zur rechtzeitigen Mahnung(!) und des nicht Vergessens.


----------



## rustaweli

Aber lassen wir jetzt lieber alle das Politische.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Klar, feldgrau ist auch ein völlig neutraler unbesetzter Begriff, einfach nur ne Farbe. ('Ach Schatz, zieh doch heute mal wieder dein kleines Feldgraues an.")



*Feldgrau* war die Farbbezeichnung der Uniformen der deutschen Armee vom frühen 20. Jahrhundert bis 1945 und danach* bis 1990. *





__





						Feldgrau – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Waren wir bis 1990 noch drittes Reich?

Lieber Mini.
Hat dir da vielleicht - gewollt oder ungewollt -eine Art  selektive Wahrnehmung einen Streich gespielt?

Wenn du lieb bitte sagst, kann ich mit moderatorischer Magie den Strang in Windeseile verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auweia,
> Ist "Volksrute" - vmtl. in Anlehnung an den Erfolg der Marke "Volkswagen" - anrüchig????
> 
> Manchmal kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Naja, Volksrute wohl in Anlehnung an die Volks-Produkte Blödelei der Blöd-Zeitung, mich spricht die Art der Werbung nicht an, nichtmal die Rute tut es, hab eh ein riesengroßes Akzeptanz Problem mit F&F Produkten, Preis Leistung ist für mich niemals akzeptabel....und das schon vor dieser Mega Rute


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> die Volks-Produkte Blödelei der Blöd-Zeitung,




Kenne ich nicht und die Zeitung seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## geomas

Ich denke bei Volks... eher an irgendwelche Springerpresse-Werbeaktionen. Ekelhaft.
Zum Sportex-Prügel hab ich mir „meine Meinung schon gebildet”. 

Begriffe wie Heimat und Volk lasse ich mir ungern von irgendwelchen Möchtegern-Politikern oder Schmierblättern entwenden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Begriffe wie Heimat und Volk lasse ich mir ungern von irgendwelchen Möchtegern-Politikern oder Schmierblättern entwenden.




Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## geomas

*...and now for something completely different:*​





Ich habe heute Doppelcaster an 14er Silverfish Maggot gereicht und fand glückliche Abnehmer.

Also der November ging angeltechnisch ganz gut los, wenn auch erst am 2. des Monats. Bin vormittags an den Fluß nebenan geschlendert, die für Engstellen hervorragend geeignete Pond Wand, nen Kescher, ein klapperiges Sensas-Stativ und meine Eimertasche dabei. Auch heute konnte ich die dicke Jacke gleich wieder ablegen, es war angenehm warm am Wasser.
Der Pegel war unter normal, es ließ sich aber gut angeln. Habe wie üblich angefüttert, dann aufgebaut. 
Eine Schlaufe auf der Rolle habe ich durch einen vorsichtigen Weitwurf beseitigen können und „fing” bei dieser Gelegenheit dieses Wesen auf blanken Haken:





Der Haken ist nicht meiner, echt! Bei der Bestimmung schwächele ich - mag es sich um einen „Gummicus Strehlowsius” handeln?

Der nächste Fang auf Doppelmade war sogar noch kleiner und dafür aus Fleisch und Blut. Ein winziger Fisch hatte den Haken an der Schwanzwurzel.
Konnte ihn nicht bestimmen - könnte ein Plötz gewesen sein oder ein Sub-Pico-Aland.

Danach gab es einen 10cm langen Ükel - und viele hektische Ruckelbisse auf Made.

Also umgestellt auf Caster. Der Mais war alle und ich war zu geizig, um ne neue Dose aufzumachen. Wie heute Vormittag vermeldet gab es fast sofort einen Biß auf Doppelcaster - ein schöner dunkler Mittvierziger Brassen. Wirklich erstaunlich, wie oft mir dies in letzter Zeit passiert ist. Köderwechsel probiert und sofort gabs ne andere Art oder bessere Fische.
Dann kam ein ordentlicher Plötz, dann ein vollkommen abgerockter Brassen von etwa 40cm. „Zombie” als Zustandsbeschreibung wäre noch geprahlt.
Tja, ein oder zwei Tüdel später gab es noch zwei Plötz auf Caster und einen Brassen auf nen BaitTech Softpellet, der aber ausstieg. Es wurde immer windiger und dann mußte ich auch los zur Arbeit.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wer sagt das dies niemanden sauer aufgestoßen ist?
> Gibt auch SS Lazio, da herrscht mehr wie eine zufällige Nähe zu nem gewissen Gedankengut.
> Und was Du mit "ein Deutscher" meinst, ist mir nicht so ganz klar.
> Wahrscheinlich haben wir keine Bringschuld mehr, auch unserer Generation kein "Schuld". ABER, ganz gewiß eine besondere Verantwortung zur rechtzeitigen Mahnung(!) und des nicht Vergessens.


Ich bin Jahrgang 1962 ... mich geht das von Haus aus nur am Rand was an und wie eine japanische Firma ihr Zeug nennt ... eh scho wissen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Was haltet Ihr denn generell von solchen Abonnentenangeboten?
Unabhängig vom Gestalterischen (Rute & Werbetext) scheint dieses "Angebot" ja kein wirkliches Angebot zu sein, jedenfalls kein gutes.

Als Kind & Jugendlicher hatte ich verschiedenste Abos, vom Blinker über die Fisch & Fang, bis hin zur Rute & Rolle. Bei einem dieser Abschlüsse habe ich, ohne Zuzahlung einen Angelschirm mit Überwurf erhalten. Dieser hat mich jahrelang begleitet und mir gute Dienste erwiesen. Bei einem anderen Abo-Abschluss erhielt ich, ebenfalls ohne Zuzahlung, eine 4m Bolorute von der italienischen Marke Milo. Die Rute habe ich bis heute und gelegentlich setze ich sie auch noch ein. Sicherlich ist das alles kein High-End-Equipment aber als Kind & Jugendlicher war ich damit vollkommen zufrieden.

Habt oder fischt Ihr auch noch solches "Abo-Zeugs"?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich ein Abo hatte.
Damals gab es eine Rolle dazu. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr welche das war aber sie war nicht schlecht und hielt auch ein paar Jährchen.
Keine Ahnung ob es heute noch taugliches Zeug zu 'nem Abo dazugibt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist ja weltweit allen scheissegal. Darüber machen sich ja auch nur "gute" Deutsche einen Kopf. Sorry @Minimax wenn es jetzt so rüberkommt, aber DU bist für mich ganz sicher keiner dieser Gutmenschen!



Kein Grund zum Sorry, lieber Stammtischbruder. man kann ja nicht in allem gleich denken. Ich empfinde Gutmensch übrigens nicht als derogativ- gerne lass ich mich 100mal so heissen, und ein Schlechtmensch will ja niemand sein.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lieber Mini.
> Hat dir da vielleicht - gewollt oder ungewollt -eine Art  selektive Wahrnehmung einen Streich gespielt?
> 
> Wenn du lieb bitte sagst, kann ich mit moderatorischer Magie den Strang in Windeseile verschwinden lassen.



Nein, vielen Dank für die Vorwarnung, ich beharre auf meiner Meinung. Ich werde sie aber auch nicht weiter in der Diskussion verfolgen. Es wird nur zu Zwist und Hader führen.Wenn mein strittiger Begriff für die Rute boardregelmässig zu heftig ist dann soll er natürlich  gerne gelöscht werden.
Aber  @geomas hat recht, now for something completely different, da werd ich mich dran orientieren. 
Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Habt oder fischt Ihr auch noch solches "Abo-Zeugs"?



Ich hab keine Abo-Gerätschaften, wohl aber ein Blinker-Abo, das mal als 8€-für-ein-Jahr-Kennenlern-Abo begann und für das ich immer wieder die Kündigungsfrist verpasse. Ich nehme deine Frage jetzt mal zum Anlass, das endlich zu kündigen. 

@geomas: Erstaunlich, wie die Brassen bei dir  immer einsteigen, sobald du auf Caster umschwenkst. Ich glaube, ich sollte auch mal mehr mit Ködern experimentieren, auch wenn der Hakenköder schon fängt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> , ich beharre auf meiner Meinung.



Das größte Problem der heutigen Zeit ..............

War nicht gegen die Boardregeln.
Meinungen werden nicht zensiert(auch falsche nicht).


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es heute noch taugliches Zeug zu 'nem Abo dazugibt.



Das mag natürlich sein, dass es heutzutage kein vernünftiges Zeug mehr zu einem Abo gibt. Ich schätze die Angelzeitschriften sind für die Verlage mittlerweile eher ein Verlustgeschäft und man konzentriert sich daher eher auf andere Wege, um Geld zu verdienen. Zuzahlungen, für besseres Equipment, gab es zwar auch schon damals aber ob man da tatsächlich über 200,00€ bezahlen musste, das weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Andal

Ich hab keine Abos mehr und der Stil "jetzt darfst du dir was (billiger) kaufen!", stösst mir schon lange sauer auf.


----------



## Tikey0815

Und jetzt mal @geomas und an viele Mitangler und Mitmenschen hier im Board....Ich staune regelmäßig über die Wahnsinns Fotos die hier abgeliefert werden, spornt mich an, bei meinen eigenen auch etwas mehr Mühe in die Präsentation zu legen, Fische dürfen deswegen natürlich nicht noch mehr leiden ! Also vielen Dank an dieser Stelle mal für die Augenweiden.....und ach, sowieso für das ganze miteinander hier


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Abos mehr und der Stil "jetzt darfst du dir was (billiger) kaufen!", stösst mir schon lange sauer auf.



Heute habe ich auch keine Abos mehr bzw. liegen die letzten Abos tatsächlich in meiner Kinder- & Jugendzeit. Damals, würde ich sagen, habe ich aber schon relativ viel Wissen aus diesen Heften mitgenommen. Mit der heutigen Sichtweise betrachtet befindet sich aber schon sehr viel Werbung in diesen Heften.

Vor allem werden in einem gewissen Turnus die immer wieder gleichen Themen präsentiert. Hier und da wird mal ein Twister gegen einen Gummifisch ausgetauscht oder aber deren Anköderung angeblich total "revolutioniert" aber das war es dann auch schon. Was heute im Blinker steht, das steht morgen in der Fisch & Fang, um in zwei Jahren erneut in der Rute & Rolle präsentiert zu werden. Aber nun gut, niemand kann das Angeln jeden Tag neu erfinden - außer vielleicht Onkel Didi oder die Firma Quantum.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal @geomas und an viele Mitangler und Mitmenschen hier im Board....Ich staune regelmäßig über die Wahnsinns Fotos die hier abgeliefert werden, spornt mich an, bei meinen eigenen auch etwas mehr Mühe in die Präsentation zu legen, Fische dürfen deswegen natürlich nicht noch mehr leiden ! Also vielen Dank an dieser Stelle mal für die Augenweiden.....und ach, sowieso für das ganze miteinander hier



Ach, es gibt natürlich keine Bereichtspflicht- und es ist ja auch interessant, wie wir unsere gemeinsame Angelleidenschaft teilen. Der eine bringt wirklich opulente Hochglanzberichte, der andere gänzlich unbebilderte, spannende Texte, dann gibts die Wochenend-Ükel-live-Schaltungen, wo kurze Fangmeldungen den langen Nachmittag versüßen.
Es ist immer was los, und obwohl unsere geographische Verteilung und auch unsere Natur als Friedfisch-Einzel-Angler eher das Gwgenteil andeutet, sind wir doch irgendwie immer nie ganz allein am Wasser, und die anderen Ükels nur einen Klick entfernt.
Und mit dem Gieselwerdertreffen und der Messe und den vielen, vielen Miniükeltreffen von zweiennund dreien der ehrenwerten Mitglieder haben wir doch eine wunderbare, lebende Club-Kultur. Schon toll,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> bei dieser Gelegenheit dieses Wesen auf blanken Haken:



 

So @geomas ich glaube es wird jetzt Zeit für ein neues Thema, Stammtisch für den Fang von Gummifischen .

Ich bin ja gestern auch noch mit der Bolo am Flüsschen gewesen, in der Hoffnung  den einen oder andern Cypriniden an den Haken zu bekommen.
Auf Bienenmade konnte ich "nur" einen Barsch zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## geomas

Der heute benutzte 14er Drennan Silverfish Maggot (Barbless) ist mir minimal zu groß für 2 Maden oder auch für 2 Caster. 
Die Form ist gut, kleinere Größen dieses Modells scheinen aber doch recht schnell aufzubiegen.
Für den Winter (noch feinere Fischerei) sind gebundene Red Maggot und Carbon Match im Anmarsch.

Definitiv probieren werde ich auch kleine Modelle des Gamakatsu LS-2210 (im Zulauf sind die Größen 16, 18 und auch 20). Die sollten etwas stabiler sein als die feinen Drennan-Modelle.
Kleine Kamasan B560 möchte ich auch noch mal probieren, die größeren Ausführungen dieses Modells sind sehr gut und gelten bei einigen Spezis im UK als Haken der Wahl für große Plötz und auch dicke Flußbrassen. Also an Stabilität scheint es denen nicht zu mangeln. Hatte den B560 meist als 10er oder 12er mit Breadpunch oder Mais im Einsatz und dabei machte er sich gut.

Die Haken mit leicht nach innen gezogener Spitze wie der LS-1810 oder Gamakatsu Fine Feeder gefallen mir igendwie nicht mit Castern.
Die kleinsten Circle Power Haken sind sehr dickdrahtig und für mich deshalb aus dem Rennen.

Habt Ihr irgendwelche Vorlieben für größenmäßig passende Haken, also für 2 Maden oder 2 Caster? 
@Minimax - bist Du noch beim Hayadingens Modell 128 für Made? 
Modell 157 als 16er könnte passen für Doppelmade oder Caster-Duo.


----------



## rutilus69

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Als zusätzliche akustische Bissanzeige wäre eine mit Natrium gefüllte Posenspitze denkbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin dann mal zum Experimentieren...


Ja, so hat einer meiner Klassenkameraden ein Waschbecken im Chemielabor gesprengt


----------



## geomas

@Finke20 - haha, seltsamerweise „fange” ich dann Futterkörbe und Posenmontagen, wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal mit Kunstködern angele. Das ist tatsächlich so.
Hier wird allerdings auch extrem viel mit Gummifischen geangelt und entsprechend viele Abrisse scheint es zu geben. Und wenn das Kraut im Herbst rottet kann man den Kram auch mit leichtestem Gerät bergen.

Petri zum Bolo-Kammschupper!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - bist Du noch beim Hayadingens Modell 128 für Made?


Der Hajadingens ist eher für Die Tuliperei.
Für echtes Madenangeln benutze ich immer noch den den Drennan Carbon Feeder in 14- er fällt sehr klein aus, und ist gut geeignet für Maden/Caster bis 3 Stück. Dennoch ist der Carbon feeder trotz seiner Kompaktheit ein schwerer, stabiler Med Gauge Haken.
Aber Achtung: Ich angle fast nur in der Strömung, wo das Temperament der Quellnymphen die Grobbheit der Montage gnädig bemäntelt*.
Für feinste stillwasseranwendungen ohne Johnniegefahr wäre ein light gauge Haken für Maden sicher eine wesentlich bessere Wahl,
Hg
Minimax


*ich musste jetzt etwa 15min rumfummeln, damit mein Handy 'bemänteln' erkennt. Die haben einfach Erstsemesterhirne in einen Topf geschmissen und zwei Drähte angeschlossen und das als Texterkennungsprogramm verkauft.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, der Carbon Feeder ist mir natürlich ein Begriff - erst neulich hatte ich ihn als 18er am Bande. Und leider etwas mehr Fehlbisse und Aussteiger damit als mit den etwas wide-gaperigeren Alternativen. Der Super Spade ist ja minimal weiter, aber noch stärker. 
Den 128er Hayadingens habe ich ungefähr 2 Dutzend Male im lokalen Angelladen beäugt, aber irgendwie gefiel er mir optisch nicht. 
Mit etwas Glück kann ich morgen schon wieder der Passion frönen (ich meine das Angeln) und es wohl wieder mit Haken mit einem „Match” oder „Maggot” auf dem Briefchen versuchen.
Das Wasser im momentanen Lieblings-Swim fließt ja eher ruhig.

Oder ich spiele Wilde Sau und probiere es mit nem 12er Eisen wie dem B560 oder Hayasowieso 157 und Wurm plus Caster.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Oder ich spiele Wilde Sau und probiere es mit nem 12er Eisen wie dem B560 oder Hayasowieso 157 und Wurm plus Caster.



"Sei frech und wild und wunderbar" - Astrid Lindgren


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber nun gut, niemand kann das Angeln jeden Tag neu erfinden - außer vielleicht Onkel Didi oder die Firma Quantum.


Machst du doch aber, wenigstens bei den Posen! 
Nur eben sanfte Evolution, zu Quantensprung und Revolution muss es ja gar nicht kommen, jede Bekundung erstmal verdächtig im Grade der Lobpreisung.
Sowas selten reicht schon 

Ich versuche in allen Bereichen des Getackle immer besser zu werden, durch ausprobieren am Wasser. Mit dem Juror Zielfisch geht das auch für jeden, wer nur will.
Und ich brauche dazu keine Zeitschriften mehr, kaum noch irgendwelche Webseiten und Mediengazetten, wie schon beschrieben, das ist eher was für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger.
Aber einige andere gleichartig sehr interessierte Leute braucht es, weil alleine ist das oft wie mit dem Wald und den Bäumen.
Die anderen gleich tickenden Leuts findet man hier im Forum!  

Vieles soll an erarbeiteten Nettigkeiten soll und kann natürlich nicht an die große Glocke gehängt werden, weil es sich an den meisten intensiv überangelten Gewässern dann selbst verbrennt, dazu ist Augenmaß von allen Beitragenden gefragt!  
Was das Wissen aus Massenmedien eben immer automatisch entwertet, wenn es vielfach angewandt wird. Weil der Fisch lernt eben auch schnell dazu.


----------



## geomas

Hmmm, also ob Wissen entwertet werden kann ist wohl ne Frage für die Philosophen.
Aber natürlich verstehe ich, was Du meinst: der nach einer Publikation im großen Rahmen massenhaft in die Praxis umgesetzte _Geheimtipp_ ist den Namen dann nicht mehr wert.


----------



## Tricast

Die Sonne scheint, es ist angenehm warm, die Angelsachen sind sortiert, die Ruten montiert und Frau Hübner macht um 14 Uhr Feierabend. Jetzt kommt der Hammer: Sie will mit uns in die Pilze! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Hat mir am Morgen eine E-Mail geschrieben ob ich nicht eine Hardy Swing-Tip haben möchte, in Ebay sei gerade eine drinn. Ich hätte ja so verträumte Augen gehabt bei Skyduck seiner. Was soll  ich da noch sagen? Leider war sie falsch deklariert und es war eine Rute für die Fly Boys.


----------



## geomas

Mensch Heinz, da kommt ja eins zum anderen. Bleib stark! Und genieße die Sonne, egal ob am Wasser oder bei den Pilzen.


----------



## geomas

So, ich war sehr fleißig heute und kann jetzt ans Wasser. Bin leider etwas müde, aber der kalte Wind wird mich wohl wachhalten.
Ich probiere es wieder mit der Pond Wand. Maden und Caster sind gesetzt, die Softhooker-Pellets als Joker ohnehin immer dabei und ein paar Würmer fische ich noch aus dem Kühlschrank.
In der Post waren gebundene Drennan-Haken*, ein oder 2 Briefchen davon packe ich mal ein.


*) Carbon-Feeder in 14 und 16, Carbon Match als 16er und Red Maggot als 14er und 16er


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich versuche in allen Bereichen des Getackle immer besser zu werden, durch ausprobieren am Wasser.


Jetzt ist es vollends philosophisch und das ist gut so.

Wann ist man "besser" und was ist das genau? Dieses "besser" ist so wundervoll subjektiv. Mir ist durchaus bewußt, dass jeder von uns seine angepeilten Zielfische auch an dem Tag gerne fangen würde. Aber ist "besser" nicht auch viel mehr?

Zum Beispiel sich einfach besser zu fühlen, mit einem gesteigerten Wohlgefühl am Wasser zu sein und das nicht nur in Abhängigkeit der Fänge? Oder mit einer Beseeltheit heimzukommen, die auch die wohlmeinende Gattin zur Verdachtschöpferin werden lässt...?

Den Spruch "Ich will besser werden!" hört man oft. Ich frage mich dann im Stillen immer wieder "Was willst du wirklich? - Aber ich wünsche es dir von Herzen!"


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg an der Warnow und unserem Heinz wünsche ich eine leckere Pilzmahlzeit als Entschädigung für die entgangenen Angelfreuden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es vollends philosophisch und das ist gut so.
> 
> Zum Beispiel sich einfach besser zu fühlen, mit einem gesteigerten Wohlgefühl am Wasser zu sein und das nicht nur in Abhängigkeit der Fänge? Oder mit einer Beseeltheit heimzukommen, die auch die wohlmeinende Gattin zur Verdachtschöpferin werden lässt...?


Es lohnt sich auch darüber vielfältig nachzudenken!  

Für mich ist jedenfalls eines wichtig und bedeutsam, so mit dem Erreichen einer gewissen anglerischen Reife über viel Zeit und Fische:
Mein Wohlgefühl am Wasser kommt nicht durch aktuell viele gefangene oder besonders große Fische,  das kann auch nur Zufall und ein Glückhafter Moment sein.
Sondern durch das Wissen und das damit einhergehende tragende Gefühl, dass ich sie erreichen und fangen kann, und dann ist ein Superfang nicht mehr unbedingt notwendig. Darin sehe ich den Weg des unablässig besser werdens, was auch eine technische Komponente beinhaltet ...

Denn gefangene Fische im Eimer bedeuten sogar erstmal Arbeit, zurückgesetzte Fische kann man jedoch noch besser durch nicht gefangene Fische ersetzen, wenn man den Druck nicht mehr hat, sich mit jedem Tag auf neue am Fisch beweisen zu müssen. Und mit Entspannung steigt das Angelerlebnis mit jedem Fisch, auch den kleinen.

Es kommt eh mit immer mehr erlangter Erfahrung und Einsicht eine gewisse Demut gegenüber den unberechenbaren Spielchen der Natur  auf.
Und dem unserem anglerischen Wunschplänen weit übergeordneten Eigenwille der Fische auf, die bestimmen zu aller erst, was überhaupt möglich ist.
Daraus entwickelt sich bestenfalls ein Gleichmut, und wenn man weiß, dass man seine sich bietenden Chancen zu nutzen weiß, dann ist doch alles super!

Bei den Friedfischern ist es gegenüber den Raubfischanglern und besonders Spinnfischern auch entscheidend anders, Verwertung leckerer Filets und Superschwanzlängen stehen nicht primär im Fokus, und die weitaus größere Fischmenge ggü. den raren und besonders rar gewordenen Räubern lässt ein entspannteres Gefühl im Angesicht der Fänge der Angelnachbarn zu.


----------



## geomas

es ist wohl Herbst

Das war ne ruhige Angelsession heute: die Brassen waren entweder nicht da oder wollten meine Köder nicht. Es war deutlich kühler als gestern und die dicke Jacke blieb heute an. Habe mit kleinen Pellets und Maden, ein paar Castern lose gefüttert am kleinen Swim. Als Haken diente erneut der gestern benutzte Silverfish Maggot Größe 14. Hatte wieder ein paar Aussteiger und noch mehr Fehlbisse, am Hakenmodell werde ich sicher was ändern.

Auf Doppel-Caster konnte ich vier kleine Plötz (um die 15cm) fangen, auf Wurm (die als Rotwurm deklarierten Lümmel scheinen in der Dose gewachsen zu sein) mit Caster-Garnierung gab es heftige Bisse, aber nur ein Fisch hing solange, bis ich ihn zumindest im Wasser vor meinen Füßen sehen konnte: ein ordentlicher Plötz von etwa 10 Inches Länge. Dann verschwand er, den Wurm am Haken zurücklassend. Kurz nach Sonnenuntergang konnte ich noch ein Rotauge mit leicht bläulichem-silbernem Rücken landen:





Ein sehr viel deutlicher ins Azur-Blau gehendes Exemplar hatte ich früher im Jahr.
Damals leider nicht fotografisch dokumentiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@geomas 

Das Volkspaket ist angekommen! Heureka, da hast du dich aber nicht Lumpen lassen. Der Bait Dropper, ich hab schon fleißig im Waschbecken experimentiert, wird meine Stipperei bereichern. Das Teil werde ich bald einweihen (und hoffentlich nicht versenken). Die Kamasan Block End sind auch Dufte, schließen eine wichtige Lücke.

Petri Heil, euer in Feldgrau gekleideter FF


----------



## Minimax

@geomas Petri mein Lieber.
Ich fürchte aber der wunderschöne Fisch ist kein Plötz, sondern ein Azurine:  




__





						The Fishing Museum Online - Azurine: the fish that never was
					





					www.fishingmuseum.org.uk


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - die Azurine kannte ich aus der (online einsehbaren) Literatur und von einem früheren Hinweis von Dir.
Danke! Ich ärgere mich immer noch, damals das auffällig schimmernde Exemplar nicht mit der Kamera dokumentiert zu haben.

@Fantastic Fishing - viel Spaß mit den Sachen!


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Ükels,

am Montag hat @ollidi einen ganz charmanten Boardie-Treffen-Remineszenz-Thread gestartet, für Bilder und Anekdoten solcher Treffen die in der dunklen Jahreszeit wohltuend (und interessant) sind und schon viel Zuspruch erfahren hat und anregt, beizutragen:


ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens mal wieder meine Platten und Backupmedien durchgeschaut und ein paar Bilder von Treffen gefunden, die ich Euch hier einfach mal in sentimentaler Anlehnung an das 20jährige Jubiläum in loser, nichtkalendarischer Reihenfolge  einstellen wollte.



Da fiel mir ein, vielleicht könnte da auch, obwohl eher text- als photolastig, unser schöner kleiner Ükel-Treffen 2019  Gieselwerder Band, den @Wuemmehunter so liebevoll zusammengestellt und gestaltet hat, eine nette Ergänzung sein.
Das wäre ja aber letzten Endes eine Entscheidung von unserem Wümme als Hrsg. und natürlich müssten auch die abgebildeten Ükels damit einverstanden sein-
denkwürdig war unser Treffen allemal, die Berichte haben wir ohnehin hier alle im Thread gepostet und die Photos sind ja allesamt schmeichelhaft. Und vielleicht
machts den Leuten Spass, mal etwas über unsere Ükelei zu erfahren.
Was meint Ihr?
herzlich
Euer
Minimax

(ps: Das gab mir mal wieder Gelegenheit, das Bändchen zu lesen, zu geniessen und in Erinnerungen an diese herrlichen Tage zu denken, sehr wichtig und Balsam für die Ükelseele)


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Eine schöne Idee, lieber @Minimax. Von meiner Seite aus können wir das sehr gerne machen. Falls jemand der abgebildetes nicht zu sehen sein möchte, können wir die Gesichter auch schwärzen.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> es ist wohl Herbst
> 
> Das war ne ruhige Angelsession heute: die Brassen waren entweder nicht da oder wollten meine Köder nicht. Es war deutlich kühler als gestern und die dicke Jacke blieb heute an. Habe mit kleinen Pellets und Maden, ein paar Castern lose gefüttert am kleinen Swim. Als Haken diente erneut der gestern benutzte Silverfish Maggot Größe 14. Hatte wieder ein paar Aussteiger und noch mehr Fehlbisse, am Hakenmodell werde ich sicher was ändern.
> 
> Auf Doppel-Caster konnte ich vier kleine Plötz (um die 15cm) fangen, auf Wurm (die als Rotwurm deklarierten Lümmel scheinen in der Dose gewachsen zu sein) mit Caster-Garnierung gab es heftige Bisse, aber nur ein Fisch hing solange, bis ich ihn zumindest im Wasser vor meinen Füßen sehen konnte: ein ordentlicher Plötz von etwa 10 Inches Länge. Dann verschwand er, den Wurm am Haken zurücklassend. Kurz nach Sonnenuntergang konnte ich noch ein Rotauge mit leicht bläulichem-silbernem Rücken landen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein sehr viel deutlicher ins Azur-Blau gehendes Exemplar hatte ich früher im Jahr.
> Damals leider nicht fotografisch dokumentiert.


Petri @geomas !
Diese schon fast ins stahlblau gehende Färbung hatte ich im letzten Winter auch schon beobachtet. Es scheint wohl langsam kälter zu werden. Aber wenn das so schöne Farben bringt, soll es mir recht sein - ich kann mich ja warm anziehen   

P.S. ich mag auch das erste Bild mit seiner schönen Farbkomposition


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen allerseits!
Hat mal jemand vielleicht einen Link parat zur hier oft gelobten Ali Pin?


----------



## rhinefisher

Vielleicht diese hier...








						58.52€ 10% OFF|CNC GEFRÄSTE ALUMINIUM ZENTRUM PIN CENTREPIN SCHWIMM REEL 113,5 MM 4 1/2 ZOLL LINE GUARD STEELHEAD LACHS TRAB ANGELN|Angelrollen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht diese hier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58.52€ 10% OFF|CNC GEFRÄSTE ALUMINIUM ZENTRUM PIN CENTREPIN SCHWIMM REEL 113,5 MM 4 1/2 ZOLL LINE GUARD STEELHEAD LACHS TRAB ANGELN|Angelrollen|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com



Ist es genau die? Möchte einem Bekannten eine für den Einstieg empfehlen. Soll schon genau die hier gelobte sein.
Danke Dir!


----------



## Thomas.

mal nee frage, hat die zufällig jemand? würde ich mich für interessieren









						78.72€ |Aventik H Multi Richtung CNC Bearbeitete Cut Center Pin Schwimmenden Fischen reel NEW|Angelrollen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## rhinefisher

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war dies das Model welches der Sir Topf fischt.
Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.. .
Wenn es etwas moderner sein darf, kann ich diese empfehlen:








						TF Gear Classic Centre Pin Reel * Line Guard nicht enthalten *  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für TF Gear Classic Centre Pin Reel * Line Guard nicht enthalten * bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Die habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war dies das Model welches der Sir Topf fischt.
> Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.. .
> Wenn es etwas moderner sein darf, kann ich diese empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TF Gear Classic Centre Pin Reel * Line Guard nicht enthalten *  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für TF Gear Classic Centre Pin Reel * Line Guard nicht enthalten * bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden.


hat die auch den line guard oder wie dat ding heißt ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Gibt es, aber den muß man dazu kaufen.
Ich kann mir so garnicht vorstellen wie man mit einem Line Guard überhaupt werfen sollte.
Für mich ist ein Line Guard überflüssiger als ein Kropf...


----------



## Hecht100+

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32917662928.html?mb=oajGORLM6K0wzeK&srcSns=Copy+to+Clipboard&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_Copy&image=HTB1zJQdahn1gK0jSZKPq6xvUXXaD.jpg&af=2NKZ&aff_platform=default&cpt=1519917989418&afref=r.srvtrck.com&cn=aliexpress&templateId=white_backgroup_101&title=%E2%82%AC+41%2C16++10%25OFF+%7C+CNC+MACHINED+ALUMINUM+CENTER+PIN+CENTREPIN+FLOATING+REEL+113.5MM+4+1%2F2+INCHES+LINE+GUARD+STEELHEAD+SALMON+TROTTING+FISHING&dp=19TZ1SRLcnZiqDU&platform=AE&cv=banner&mall_affr=pr3&tp2=2NKZ&sk=fjNLiyvuB&aff_trace_key=2f04c0a7abf442b4a792946f369f343a-1604477350697-06887-fjNLiyvuB&businessType=ProductDetail&terminal_id=935c5d8e98e24cdd8254ab33c0395943
		

Das ist der Original @Kochtopf Link


----------



## rustaweli

Besten Dank!


----------



## Thomas.

Bin gerade auf Mission Tricast unterwegs  kalt aber schön


----------



## Hecht100+

Was du so alles machst, dickes Petri für die neue Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf Mission Tricast unterwegs  kalt aber schön


Das hat schon was, ich brauche nur das rechte Bild sehen, und weiß wer derjenige ist!  
Fang was, dann wird dir warm.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, du hast das Sportgerät für Aufwärmübungen auch mit


----------



## Bleizange

# seltsame Namen

Beim Karpfendrill unterstützt mich der "Krieger" von Fox und das "Schwert" von Shimano sorgt dafür, dass meine Futterkörbe punktgenau landen bzw. Köderinteressenten zuverlässig mitgeteilt werden.

Eigentlich stören mich die Namen nicht, auch wenn sie manchmal deplaziert wirken. Aber eine Rute für die breite Masse, denn das verstehe ich unter Volk, für 200 Euronen? Gestern beim Einkauf nahm ich mal nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine FuF in die Hand. Der Satz " Die beste Rute für den Allround-Ansitz" machte mich dann doch neugierig. Kurz quergelesen und von der für mich gewöhnungsbedürftigen Farbe abgeschreckt und vom Rutenpreis irritiert wieder zurückgelegt. Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen hochpreisige Artikel. Aber unter den Namen stelle ich mir eher eine Gerte im Bereich zwischen 50-100 Euro vor.

Um nicht ganz OT zu werden

Ich habe mir auch eine neue Rute gegönnt: Das Teil ist von Shimano (AX Trout/Zander), aber "Made in China", besitzt eine Länge von 12 Fuß, ein WG laut Hersteller von 5-40g und soll beim schweren Posenfischen zum Einsatz kommen. Sie läuft übrigens unter der Bezeichnung "Rache". 

Wenn man mal hier 2 Wochen nicht mitliest, dann hat man abends richtig viel zu tun.  Vielen Dank für die vielen Erfahrungen, Erlebnisse, Fotos und Geschichten die hier geteilt werden. Daumen ganz klar nach oben.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, lieber @Thomas. !
Meine Daiwa 1657 sitzt an ner leichten Silstar Quivertip-Rute, auch wenn sie ja wohl für die Angelei mit treibender Pose gebaut wurde.
Ich mag das Röllchen.

@rustaweli - die einst von Sör Alex dem staunenden Stammtisch ans Herz gelegte Alipin ist meiner Meinung nach die „schönste” der aktuell erhältlichen Chinapins.


----------



## Hecht100+

Volks-Werbung ist doch wohl in. Ich war doch gerade ein wenig erstaunt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist doch gut wenn etws für's Volk getan wird(und wenn's nur Werbung ist).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal so historisch zurückgeschaut, ich habe mich viele Jahre in beiden deutschen Besatzungszonen rumgetrieben, und der Anspruch der Besatzer und neu instantiierten Polithansels war unterschiedlich:
In der BRD hat man alles begriffliche aus der Zeit verdammt, das war regelrecht angstbesetzt, insbesondere auch volk und völkisch, die puren Buchstabenfolgen SS NS KZ sowieso.
Den Lehrplänen und Schulbüchern, Kultusministerien und der akribischen US-NATO-Oberkontrolle der Schulbücher seit 08/1945 sei dank.

In der DDR ist man anders vorgegangen, da wurde einfach ein neues Volk aufgebaut, man fühlte sich ja auch besonders diesmal korrekt sozialistisch, eben linkser.
Z.B. die Märkische Volkstimme ist mir als Realbild noch in Erinnerung. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Märkische_Volksstimme

Das wäre in BRD Namenstechnisch nicht möglich gewesen.
Die hat man auch sofort exakt zum  03.10.90 eingestampft, wie gerade nachgelesen.
Mehr Nachweis braucht es eigentlich nicht ... auch die Ersetzung der Worte Volk mit Allgemeine ist eigentlich unglaublich symptomatisch.

Also damit sollte das Verständnis der unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen aus der eigenen Personenhistorie eigentlich klarer sein, jeder ist unterschiedlich memetisch markiert, und es herrsche wieder Ükel-Burgfrieden.  

Die wahren Probleme liegen ganz woanders (unbegraben und nicht eingeäschert) ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hatte diesen link schonmal gepostet. Da werden die Unterschiede zw. ost und west gut herausgearbeitet:








						Alles beginnt mit Herkunft – weshalb Ostdeutschland sich zur Provokation entwickelt | NZZ
					

Die Ideologie des westdeutschen Neobiedermeiers kollidiert derzeit mit dem Wunsch der Ostdeutschen nach einem einigen und demokratischen Deutschland. Für diese war die Wiedervereinigung eine Heimkehr. Um zu verstehen, wie gross das Unverständnis ist, muss man Ostdeutschland als geistigen Raum...




					www.nzz.ch
				





*Ansonsten jetzt bitte keine Politik mehr, sondern wieder ükelrelevante Themen !!!*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32917662928.html?mb=oajGORLM6K0wzeK&srcSns=Copy+to+Clipboard&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_Copy&image=HTB1zJQdahn1gK0jSZKPq6xvUXXaD.jpg&af=2NKZ&aff_platform=default&cpt=1519917989418&afref=r.srvtrck.com&cn=aliexpress&templateId=white_backgroup_101&title=%E2%82%AC+41%2C16++10%25OFF+%7C+CNC+MACHINED+ALUMINUM+CENTER+PIN+CENTREPIN+FLOATING+REEL+113.5MM+4+1%2F2+INCHES+LINE+GUARD+STEELHEAD+SALMON+TROTTING+FISHING&dp=19TZ1SRLcnZiqDU&platform=AE&cv=banner&mall_affr=pr3&tp2=2NKZ&sk=fjNLiyvuB&aff_trace_key=2f04c0a7abf442b4a792946f369f343a-1604477350697-06887-fjNLiyvuB&businessType=ProductDetail&terminal_id=935c5d8e98e24cdd8254ab33c0395943
> 
> 
> Das ist der Original @Kochtopf Link



Wow! Da gibt es wirklich reichlich Auswahl.
Ich sehe unter anderem eine Sheffield von "Okuma" und auch eine Avon Royal Supreme von "Grice & Young".

Mein Chef würde allerdings sagen, ich solle gleich noch einmal Kontakt mit den Chinesen aufnehmen, da muss noch etwas beim Preis gehen. Sehr vorbildlich findet er auch die 24/7 Erreichbarkeit. Die Chinesen wissen wie man Geld verdient, hat er gesagt. Ach ja, auf unseren Wunschpreis ist man damals übrigens eingegangen. Gläserne USB Sticks, mit LED-Beleuchtung und Firmen-Gravur.

Dass der arme Tropf, am anderen Ende des Internets, wohl keine andere Wahl hatte, das bleibt dabei natürlich unerwähnt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues Video:


----------



## Andal

# Lineguard

Der ist, so man nur trotted, oder vertikal fischt, keine schlechte Sache. Wer sich mit Pin & Wurf auseinandersetzen möchte, kann ihn ja abnehmen. So gesehen ist es bestimmt kein Fehler, wenn die Rolle "mit" geliefert wird.

Ich habe dieses Jahr öfter mal meine Achsrolle an der langen Bolo gefischt und mir öfter mal einen Lineguard gewünscht, weil er die Schnur halt auch zusätzlich führt. Allerdings versuche ich mit der Achsrolle auch gar nicht mehr zu werfen. Dafür ist sie nach meinem Geschmack einfach nicht gemacht. Dafür nutze ich dann lieber meine Fangmaschine (DAM Kapselrolle).

Btw... mit einer Kapselrolle erregt man übrigens genau so viel Aufsehen, wie mit einer Pin. Für die jüngeren Spin-Men ist man mit beiden "one from the bones".


----------



## Andal

Na dann ist es wohl an der Zeit, im Elektronik-Markt nach einem "Volkxempfänger" zu fragen - pour fait jollie!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> # Lineguard
> 
> Der ist, so man nur trotted, oder vertikal fischt, keine schlechte Sache. Wer sich mit Pin & Wurf auseinandersetzen möchte, kann ihn ja abnehmen. So gesehen ist es bestimmt kein Fehler, wenn die Rolle "mit" geliefert wird.
> 
> Ich habe dieses Jahr öfter mal meine Achsrolle an der langen Bolo gefischt und mir öfter mal einen Lineguard gewünscht, weil er die Schnur halt auch zusätzlich führt. Allerdings versuche ich mit der Achsrolle auch gar nicht mehr zu werfen. Dafür ist sie nach meinem Geschmack einfach nicht gemacht. Dafür nutze ich dann lieber meine Fangmaschine (DAM Kapselrolle).
> 
> Btw... mit einer Kapselrolle erregt man übrigens genau so viel Aufsehen, wie mit einer Pin. Für die jüngeren Spin-Men ist man mit beiden "one from the bones".



Viele Angler halten eine Pin wohl auch für eine Fliegenrolle und sind deshalb verwundert.
Aber es sei ihnen verziehen, früher hätte ich das wohl ebenfalls angenommen.


----------



## Andal

Die Pin ist vor allem ein in die Jahre gekommener Schnurbehälter mit einem sehr eng begrenzten anglerischen Mehrwert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ach geh' , wo es den Jungs doch soviel Spaß macht damit zu rotieren ... 
Welches Minikarussell läuft am längsten?
Das ist viel schöner als bei einer Stationären, wo deren Leerlauf eigentlich vollkommen sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> ...mit einem sehr eng begrenzten anglerischen Mehrwert.



An diesem Punkt ist sie allerdings unschlagbar, also was das kontrollierte Angeln mit der treibenden Pose im Fluss anbelangt.
Bei allen übrigen Einsatzarten kann sie immerhin mit einem emotionalen Mehrwert aufwarten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ach geh' , wo es den Jungs doch soviel Spaß macht damit zu rotieren ...


Virtuieren, es heißt virtuieren. 

Wobei es an der Pin allerdings auch sogenannte "Wirrtuosen" gibt, jene Angler welche *vom *Wallis Cast beherrscht werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Virtuieren, es heißt virtuieren.


Wie, Musik macht sie dabei auch, soll das so?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie, Musik macht sie dabei auch, soll das so?



Sie singen in den höchsten Tönen, einige quietschen allerdings auch nur unerträglich.
Die Stradivari unter den Angelrollen ist eben nicht für jeden etwas.


Okay, okay, ich höre schon auf.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn die PIN schon Quatsch ist, dann sind die Schnurumlenkmodelle auch großer Quatsch. In meinen Augen einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Eine Pin ist kein Quatsch - aber halt auch nicht die Krone allen Schnuraufspulens.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Die Pin ist vor allem ein in die Jahre gekommener Schnurbehälter mit einem sehr eng begrenzten anglerischen Mehrwert.





Andal schrieb:


> Na dann ist es wohl an der Zeit, im Elektronik-Markt nach einem "Volkxempfänger" zu fragen - pour fait jollie!



So wie Bücher und die Tageszeitung.
Lese auch nicht wenig auf Handy oder Laptop, aber - Buch bleibt Buch und die Tageszeitung eben die Tageszeitung.

Was ist denn hier am Stammtisch los?
Für einige scheint das "völkische" ja ein Renner zu sein oder zu werden. Aber für mich auch, ein Hoch auf die Manns, Remarque, Marlene Dietrich, Zweig, Heine, Kafka, Ahrendt, Adorno, Hertz, Einstein.....und neben etlichen anderen natürlich auch ein Hoch für uns Ostdeutsche auf Marx!
Aber lassen wir des doch besser, unser Prof hat uns ja drauf hingewiesen.
Gottseidank war dabei ein Artikel der NZZ verlinkt und nicht der Jungen Freiheit, Sezession, blauer Narzisse und Co. Obwohl. Nee, lassen mer des!
Aber zur Pin möchte und muß ich dann doch noch was verlinken.
Schon zum zweiten Male heute. Hatte ja den Bekannten von mir erwähnt, welcher an der Pin Angelei interessiert ist.
Klar Andal, natürlich geht es "moderner", manchmal vielleicht auch effektiver. Nutze die Moderne ja auch häufig.
Aber bei einer Pin geht es doch um mehr als reine Effektivität.
Daher für alle Mitleser, hier nochmals ein warum, wie, weshalb und wieso.






						Centrepin: Das Einmaleins
					

Einführung in das Angeln mit der Centrepin.




					www.classycatchers.de
				









						Abenteuer Centrepin (Teil 1)
					

Abenteuer Centrepin (Teil 1)




					www.classycatchers.de
				










						Abenteuer Centrepin (Teil 2)
					

Abenteuer Centrepin (Teil 2)




					www.classycatchers.de
				








						Mit Centrepin und Köderfisch: Bootsangeln auf Raubfische
					

Bootsangeln auf große Raubfische: Mit Centrepin und Köderfisch




					classycatchers.de
				





Und nun bestelle ich eine Runde für alle und bringe einen Trinkspruch auf Harmonie!


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - die einst von Sör Alex dem staunenden Stammtisch ans Herz gelegte Alipin ist meiner Meinung nach die „schönste” der aktuell erhältlichen Chinapins.


Jepp, das kann ich bestätigen. Die Pin ist ja auch bei mir. Und es macht Spaß sie zu angeln. Ahnungslose Angelkollegen fragten mich am Wasser, warum ich mit einer Fliegenrolle fische. Wie @Andal schon sagte, die meisten kennen keine Pin. So wie ich, bis vor kurzem. Der Ükel bildet.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> An diesem Punkt ist sie allerdings unschlagbar, also was das kontrollierte Angeln mit der treibenden Pose im Fluss anbelangt.
> Bei allen übrigen Einsatzarten kann sie immerhin mit einem emotionalen Mehrwert aufwarten.



Leider nichtmal das - wer mal einen Könner mit der Statio am Fluß beobachtet, wird feststellen, dass dieser wesentlich schneller und effektiver fischt als der Könner mit der Pin, weil deren Vorteil mit extrem geringer Geschwindigkeit erkauft wird und ohnehin ausschließlich auf GERADER Bahn zum tragen kommt.
Das sind einfach bloß Süpaßmacherteile..
Der angleriche Mehrwert hält sich tatsächlich in engen Grenzen.
Schon wieder drei Wochen her, deshalb wird am Wochenende wieder mal gepint..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Virtuieren, es heißt virtuieren.
> 
> Wobei es an der Pin allerdings auch sogenannte "Wirrtuosen" gibt, jene Angler welche *vom *Wallis Cast beherrscht werden.



Das mit dem Walli ist wohl nur eine Frage des Bleigewichtes, bei 2g und Semmelflocke wird das kaum klappen so sehr man es auch versucht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider nichtmal das - wer mal einen Könner mit der Statio am Fluß beobachtet, wird feststellen, dass dieser wesentlich schneller und effektiver fischt als der Könner mit der Pin, weil deren Vorteil mit extrem geringer Geschwindigkeit erkauft wird und ohnehin ausschließlich auf GERADER Bahn zum tragen kommt.
> Das sind einfach bloß Süpaßmacherteile..



*Blasphemie! *

Ins Feuer mit ihm.
Da wird ihm auch warm, wegen dem dünnen Eis.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das mit dem Walli ist wohl nur eine Frage des Bleigewichtes, bei 2g und Semmelflocke wird das kaum klappen so sehr man es auch versucht.



Ich denke auch. Selbst wenn man die Spule mit dem richtigen Zug rotieren lässt, so richtig saust die Schnur wohl nur mit einem entsprechendem Mindestgewicht davon.


----------



## Andal

Bei vielen Anglern, nicht bei allen (!), ist die Pin vergleichbar mit dem *Ullr-Pin* der Skifahrer der 50er Jahre. Den musste man einfach haben, weil man sonst nicht in der "Kreis der Erlesenen" gehörte.









						Uller – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Allerdings suche ich nach dem Kreis der erlesenen Angler seit eh und je und kann ihn nicht finden. Eine Pin ist nur ein Schnurbehälter, wie alle anderen Rollentypen auch und sie hat spezielle Anwendungen, ebenso wie alle anderen Rollentypen. Sie ist aber bestimmt kein sichtbares Anzeichen für ein besonderes Dasein als Angler.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Sicherlich wird es praktischere Rollen zum Angeln geben als Centre Pins, trotzdem macht mir das Angeln damit viel Spaß und nur aus diesem Grund verwende ich sie auch. Elitär, wenn man das so nennen möchte, waren vielleicht einmal die Preise, ansonsten sind Pins heute sicherlich relativ normales Angelgerät geworden. Bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack aber das macht sie auch wieder interessant.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider nichtmal das - wer mal einen Könner mit der Statio am Fluß beobachtet, wird feststellen, dass dieser wesentlich schneller und effektiver fischt als der Könner mit der Pin
> 
> Das sind einfach bloß Süpaßmacherteile..
> Der angleriche Mehrwert hält sich tatsächlich in engen Grenzen.



Absolut richtig,und so soll es auch sein, finde ich. 
Ich sehe aber auch nicht in unseren periodisch wiederkehrenden Pin-Pro-Contra-Diskussionen, das von irgendjemand die Deutungshoheit beansprucht wird  von Horizont zu Horizont nur freundliches Gönnen, und Zuspruch oder Ablehnung auf die eigene Angelei beschränkt. 
Ich glaube, und sehe es hier in unseren Posts, das niemand mit Bettlaken und Glocke seine Art der Angelei und sein Gerät den anderen aufzwingen möchte: 

Im Gegenteil, wo sonst kann man mal unabhängir Eefahrungen und Tips lesen?

Wir haben ja nun durch mutige Ükelbestellungen diese gute und sichere Quelle an Chinqpins. Da findet jedermann seinen Schnurkäfig. Aber,helft mir liebe Freunde, gibt es im Chinawunderland nur diese breiten fetten Schnurkäfige,oder hat einer von Euch mal ne sxhlankspulige Pin gesehen?
Hg und vielen Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Die schmalsten Spulen dürftest du bei den Renkenrollen finden, die nebenbei durch die größeren Spulendurchmesser auch einen zügigeren Schnureinzug aufweisen. Einziger Nachteil: sie weisen ein doch recht modernes Design auf.

Was mich wieder sehr zu den Achsrollen gebracht hat, ist die Verbindung mit langen Boloruten. Die beiden sich eigentlich fremden Geschwister passen zusammen, wie Arsch auf Eimer. Besonders dann, wenn man nicht so besonders fein, ohne Pose, aber exakt auf einen Punkt fischen will. Also perfekt für den nicht so ganz großen Fluss und dem Zielfisch Barbe. In Verbindung mit einem Baitdropper geht es  bald nicht mehr genauer.


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf Mission Tricast unterwegs  kalt aber schön
> Anhang anzeigen 359103
> Anhang anzeigen 359104



kurz zum Hintergrund der Mission @Tricast  , über einen Link von Heinz bin ich seit Samstag Besitzer einer, Obacht!, Drennan Series 7 13ft Tench & Specimen Float,(neuwertig)
und nun wollte er wissen ob Drennan mich Glücklich macht.
Also bin ich gestern bei 3 Grad und Sonnenschein zum See und wollte das Teil mal kurz für ein Stündchen ausprobieren, aus dem Stündchen wurden dann drei in denen ich gefroren habe wie ein Schloßhund und mir auch ein wech geholt habe , leider bin ich Schneider geblieben aber ich habe sehr viele Würfe gemacht (es wäre mach Spinnfischer neidisch geworden),und das macht sie ganz fantastisch, kann aber leider nichts über das Drillverhalten sagen gehe aber davon aus das sie das klasse macht.

Deswegen kann ich leider nur ein ein Fazit abgeben. Zu erst, ich bin seit einem Reinfall ( Hardy Matchmaker )mit Empfehlungen und hoch gelobten Ruten sehr vorsichtig, aber da ich sie sehr günstig bekommen habe lag das Risiko bei nicht gefallen sie wider ohne Verlust los zu werden bei 0.  

Zuerst zum einzigen Negativen, ist mir aber auch nur durch Zufall aufgefallen und wäre mir auch nie aufgefallen hätte ich nicht am Montag noch eine neue Rolle bekommen die ich mal eben an der Drennan montieren wollte, Pustekuchen mal eben ist nicht, der Rollenhalter ist zu kurz bzw. die Rolle lässt sich nur mit ein wenig Gewalt fixieren und dann auch nur mit 2 Gewindeumdrehungen. Die Rolle(Bild kommt) hat jetzt keinen übermäßigen großen Fuß und passt an allen meiner anderen Ruten. Das wars aber auch schon mit Negativ und ich kann damit leben.  

zum Positiven, da gibt es sehr viel, von Aussehen bis zur Performance (Geiles Wort) Top, Das dazu gehörige Futteral ist Wunderbar, und für mich überhaupt das beste was ich bis jetzt an einer 13ft Rute gesehen habe und als Geniestreich bezeichne ist die Teilung und die damit verbundene Transport länge einer 12ft Rute, es sind zwar nur ein Paar cm(30?) die aber eine menge bei Tragen und Transport ausmachen, ich kann die Rolle montiert lasen weil ich nicht das leidliche Gewusel einer üblich dreigeteilten habe, ok da ist das Transportmaß noch geringer aber das wars schon.

Mein Fazit, macht Drennan glücklich? die beschriebene Rute zumindest macht durch ihre für mich sehr Positiven Eigenschaften glücklich, ich würde sie jederzeit auch zum Neupreis wieder kaufen, weil ich weiß das ich sie sehr oft nutzen werde. wenn ich demnächst mal nee Rute suche werde ich mich auf jeden fall auch bei Drennan umschauen.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Super Rolle, Super Rute, aber leider passt Super und Super nicht immer zusammen.    


	

		
			
		

		
	
 meine Neue und alte Lieblings Match Rute in 13ft


	

		
			
		

		
	
 der Rollfuß der nicht passt


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich bin seit einem Reinfall ( Hardy Matchmaker )



Bruder im Geiste...
Ich mag die auch nicht.
Hardy, Greys und Sportex - da gibt es bloß eine Hand voll Ruten welche mir gefallen... .
Leider habe ich noch nie ne Drennan besessen - so langsam macht ihr mich aber doch sehr sehr neugierig..gierig..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lebe sie aus, Deine Gier, lieber @rhinefisher! Meine mittlerweile 5 Drennan-Ruten möchte ich nicht missen ( auch wenn am WE die schweren Brandungsprügel von S. Himano mal wieder ran dürfen.)

Edit: Da habe ich doch glatt die beiden Specialist Twintips unterschlagen. Es sind also 7 Ruten (mein Gott, das darf meine Frau nie erfahren)


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> kurz zum Hintergrund der Mission @Tricast  , über einen Link von Heinz bin ich seit Samstag Besitzer einer, Obacht!, Drennan Series 7 13ft Tench & Specimen Float,(neuwertig)
> und nun wollte er wissen ob Drennan mich Glücklich macht.
> Also bin ich gestern bei 3 Grad und Sonnenschein zum See und wollte das Teil mal kurz für ein Stündchen ausprobieren, aus dem Stündchen wurden dann drei in denen ich gefroren habe wie ein Schloßhund und mir auch ein wech geholt habe , leider bin ich Schneider geblieben aber ich habe sehr viele Würfe gemacht (es wäre mach Spinnfischer neidisch geworden),und das macht sie ganz fantastisch, kann aber leider nichts über das Drillverhalten sagen gehe aber davon aus das sie das klasse macht.
> 
> Deswegen kann ich leider nur ein ein Fazit abgeben. Zu erst, ich bin seit einem Reinfall ( Hardy Matchmaker )mit Empfehlungen und hoch gelobten Ruten sehr vorsichtig, aber da ich sie sehr günstig bekommen habe lag das Risiko bei nicht gefallen sie wider ohne Verlust los zu werden bei 0.
> 
> Zuerst zum einzigen Negativen, ist mir aber auch nur durch Zufall aufgefallen und wäre mir auch nie aufgefallen hätte ich nicht am Montag noch eine neue Rolle bekommen die ich mal eben an der Drennan montieren wollte, Pustekuchen mal eben ist nicht, der Rollenhalter ist zu kurz bzw. die Rolle lässt sich nur mit ein wenig Gewalt fixieren und dann auch nur mit 2 Gewindeumdrehungen. Die Rolle(Bild kommt) hat jetzt keinen übermäßigen großen Fuß und passt an allen meiner anderen Ruten. Das wars aber auch schon mit Negativ und ich kann damit leben.
> 
> zum Positiven, da gibt es sehr viel, von Aussehen bis zur Performance (Geiles Wort) Top, Das dazu gehörige Futteral ist Wunderbar, und für mich überhaupt das beste was ich bis jetzt an einer 13ft Rute gesehen habe und als Geniestreich bezeichne ist die Teilung und die damit verbundene Transport länge einer 12ft Rute, es sind zwar nur ein Paar cm(30?) die aber eine menge bei Tragen und Transport ausmachen, ich kann die Rolle montiert lasen weil ich nicht das leidliche Gewusel einer üblich dreigeteilten habe, ok da ist das Transportmaß noch geringer aber das wars schon.
> 
> Mein Fazit, macht Drennan glücklich? die beschriebene Rute zumindest macht durch ihre für mich sehr Positiven Eigenschaften glücklich, ich würde sie jederzeit auch zum Neupreis wieder kaufen, weil ich weiß das ich sie sehr oft nutzen werde. wenn ich demnächst mal nee Rute suche werde ich mich auf jeden fall auch bei Drennan umschauen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Rolle, Super Rute, aber leider passt Super und Super nicht immer zusammen.
> Anhang anzeigen 359177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine Neue und alte Lieblings Match Rute in 13ft
> Anhang anzeigen 359178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> der Rollfuß der nicht passt


Moin Thomas,

ich verstehe irgendwie die Bilder nicht....???
Auf dem 1. Bild mit der roten montierten Rolle ist der Griff extrem kurz, auf dem 2. Bild mit den Statios ist er länger.
Kann er verlängert werden, ist er wirklich geteilt, wie ist ggfls. die Verbindung der Verlängerung?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Absteckbare Griffverlängerung bei der Drennan vmtl..


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> Wunderbar, und für mich überhaupt das beste was ich bis jetzt an einer 13ft Rute gesehen habe und als Geniestreich bezeichne ist die Teilung und die damit verbundene Transport länge einer 12ft Rute, es sind zwar nur ein Paar cm(30?)


@Skott zwei 6ft Rutenteile und eine 1ft Griffverlängerung, und schon ist jemand glücklich.


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> ich verstehe irgendwie die Bilder nicht....???
> Auf dem 1. Bild mit der roten montierten Rolle ist der Griff extrem kurz, auf dem 2. Bild mit den Statios ist er länger.
> Kann er verlängert werden, ist er wirklich geteilt, wie ist ggfls. die Verbindung der Verlängerung?


Ja, die bei Drennan haben nur den Griff geteilt


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ja, die bei Drennan haben nur den Griff geteilt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359186


Danke und wie wird das verbunden, verschraubt oder gesteckt?


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Danke und wie wird das verbunden, verschraubt oder gesteckt?


Sowohl als auch,  erst gesteckt und dann geschraubt, einfach genial


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Ich freue mich für Dich dass Dir die Rute gefällt und Du für einen sehr günstigen Preis eine brauchbare Gerte erstehen konntest. Sie möge Dir noch viele schöne und kurzweilige Stunden am Wasser bescheren. Auch wenn ich nicht so der Drennan Fan bin, lassen die schon ganz brauchbare Ruten bauen, denke ich mal so. Hier gibt es ja einige, die die Augen verdrehen und in Entzückung ausarten wenn sie nur Drennan hören.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der neuen alten Rute aus gutem Hause (dem norddeutschen).


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> Zuerst zum einzigen Negativen, ist mir aber auch nur durch Zufall aufgefallen und wäre mir auch nie aufgefallen hätte ich nicht am Montag noch eine neue Rolle bekommen die ich mal eben an der Drennan montieren wollte, Pustekuchen mal eben ist nicht, der Rollenhalter ist zu kurz bzw. die Rolle lässt sich nur mit ein wenig Gewalt fixieren und dann auch nur mit 2 Gewindeumdrehungen. Die Rolle(Bild kommt) hat jetzt keinen übermäßigen großen Fuß und passt an allen meiner anderen Ruten. Das wars aber auch schon mit Negativ und ich kann damit leben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359176



Gratulation zum neuen Equipment! 

Um was für ein Modell handelt es sich denn bei der roten Achsrolle?
Offenbar eine Wenderolle, so viel kann man erkennen.

Bezüglich dieses nicht oder nur schlecht passenden Rollenfußes, gelegentlich sieht man bei eBay ältere Pins, an denen scheinbar nachträglich der Rollenfuß angepasst wurde. Das Problem ist also nicht neu. Oftmals ist dann einfach etwas weggeschliffen worden, was ich bei einer neuen Rolle aber wohl eher nicht machen würde.


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gratulation zum neuen Equipment!
> 
> Um was für ein Modell handelt es sich denn bei der roten Achsrolle?
> Offenbar eine Wenderolle, so viel kann man erkennen.
> 
> Bezüglich dieses nicht oder nur schlecht passenden Rollenfußes, gelegentlich sieht man bei eBay ältere Pins, an denen scheinbar nachträglich der Rollenfuß angepasst wurde. Das Problem ist also nicht neu. Oftmals ist dann einfach etwas weggeschliffen worden, was ich bei einer neuen Rolle aber wohl eher nicht machen würde.


danke, 
ja das Model ist eine Wenderolle mit dem eigenartigen Namen der Gott sei dank nirgend wo draufsteht Red Devil, die aber Super leicht läuft und sich sehr gut werfen lässt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> danke,
> ja das Model ist eine Wenderolle mit dem eigenartigen Namen der Gott sei dank nirgend wo draufsteht Red Devil, die aber Super leicht läuft und sich sehr gut werfen lässt.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort.  

Mit meiner Lincoln Wenderolle von Shakespeare bzw. eigentlich Alvey lässt sich ebenfalls sehr gut werfen, nur leider erscheint mir die Rolle auch recht schwer.
Wenderollen sollen vermehrt Schnurdrall verursachen, bisher hielten sich bei mir die Probleme aber in Grenzen. Für die nötigen Extrameter - wobei man mit diesen Rollen wirklich sehr weit werfen kann - sind Wenderollen echt super. Fischt man überwiegend vor den Füßen, lässt man die Spule eben einfach in der "normalen" Position. Im Drill hat man dann sowieso das typische Pin-Feeling.


----------



## Tricast

Ihr macht einen ja ganz wuschig. Eigentlich wollte ich bei unserem nächsten Angeltrip mit der Feeder fischen (wenn das Wetter mitspielt soll es morgen stattfinden) aber jetzt werde ich doch meine Korea-Pin ausführen und im Graben angeln. Mal sehen was so geht und ob die Fischlies mir wohlgesonnen sind. Die letzten beide mal habe ich ja den Teich verlassen unter absingen einer bekannten Nationalhymne. Und wenn die Grabengöttin mitspielt ist sogar Zug im Graben und ich kann Trotten. 
Frau Hübner hat jetzt den Freitag als mobilen Arbeitstag und dann können wir schon um 13 Uhr starten. Sonst muß sie noch immer knapp eine Stunde fahren vom Amt nach Hause. Schauen wir mal, dann werden wir schon sehen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der neuen alten Rute aus gutem Hause (dem norddeutschen).



@Tobias85 : Ich weiß nicht ob die Rute aus "gutem" Hause ist, jedenfalls ist sie nicht von mir sondern wurde über Ebay gekauft. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> 
> Mit meiner Lincoln Wenderolle von Shakespeare bzw. eigentlich Alvey lässt sich ebenfalls sehr gut werfen, nur leider erscheint mir die Rolle auch recht schwer.
> Wenderollen sollen vermehrt Schnurdrall verursachen, bisher hielten sich bei mir die Probleme aber in Grenzen. Für die nötigen Extrameter - wobei man mit diesen Rollen wirklich sehr weit werfen kann - sind Wenderollen echt super. Fischt man überwiegend vor den Füßen, lässt man die Spule eben einfach in der "normalen" Position. Im Drill hat man dann sowieso das typische Pin-Feeling.


das mit dem leichten Schnurdrall ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber wie du schon erwähnst hält es sich in Grenzen.
zur Wurfweite habe ich mal ein Test gemacht mit einer Alvery und einer Shimano und auch irgend wo im Forum darüber berichtet ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Ich weiß nicht ob die Rute aus "gutem" Hause ist, jedenfalls ist sie nicht von mir sondern wurde über Ebay gekauft.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Heinz, ich sach ma, nein aus gutem Haus nicht wirklich, aber nett war er trotzdem zumal ich ja noch eine zweite Rute die ich eigentlich nicht wollte von ihm gekauft habe


----------



## hester

Das Problem mit den Rollenhaltern bei Drennan habe ich auch mit meiner Drennan Medium Feeder Combo, etws stärkerer oder längerer Rollenfuß und schon gibts Probleme.


----------



## Thomas.

hester schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Rollenhaltern bei Drennan habe ich auch mit meiner Drennan Medium Feeder Combo, etws stärkerer oder längerer Rollenfuß und schon gibts Probleme.


Klasse das ich das jetzt erst lese, wäre das früher mal zu Sprache gekommen, wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen mir nee Drennan anzuschauen geschweige zu kaufen, was ich jetzt im nachhinein bedauert hätte, wie gesagt mit dem kleinen Mangel kann ich bei dieser Rute leben, da kommt wahrscheinlich eine 3000er drauf und die passt.

@hester würdest du mir sagen welche Rolle (Fuß) Probleme gemacht hat?


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Ich weiß nicht ob die Rute aus "gutem" Hause ist, jedenfalls ist sie nicht von mir sondern wurde über Ebay gekauft.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



 Ah, für mich klang es so...naja zumindest den Link hatte er aus gutem Hause 

Viel Spaß am Graben morgen, ich werd morgen in der Uni Bier brauen.


----------



## hester

Probleme mit der Daiwa Match Winner 4012, Browning Black Magic.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß am Graben morgen, ich werd morgen in der Uni Bier brauen.




Wie das?
Cheers.....


----------



## Slappy

Hallo verehrte Brüder im Geiste. 

Vorab ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. 
Insgesamt ist es ja doch etwas ruhiger geworden was die Angelberichte angeht. Aber ich denke das wird sich auch bald wieder ändern. 

Bei mir selbst ist im Moment weniger Zeit zum angeln und wenn dann geht es tendenziell aktiver zu. Aber mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg. 

Natürlich habe ich wie jedes mal wenn ich schreibe auch ein Anliegen. 
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich ja Rollen der Fa. Snap erworben. 
Diese bräuchten vor der Nutzung allerdings eine Wartung. 
Hat eventuell jemand eine gute Adresse für diese Aufgabe oder ggf selber Lust dies für mich zu erledigen? Natürlich gegen einen obulus. 
Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht und finde auch keine Zeit dafür. 

LG
Stefan


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es gibt hier so einge die das können.
Schreib doch mal @Hecht100+ an. 
Vielleicht hat er dafür Zeit.....


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der angleriche Mehrwert hält sich tatsächlich in engen Grenzen.
> Schon wieder drei Wochen her, deshalb wird am Wochenende wieder mal gepint..




Recht so!
Ich finde es übrigens sehr gut, das der Stammtisch so wenig Einfluss auf uns gestandene Männer hat!
Warum auch mein Tackle statts Spinnzeug nun plötzlich so aussieht und für morgen Nachmittag Karpfen anstelle von Hecht angesagt ist, kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht so richtig erklären.





Sind ja die besten Voraussetzungen an einem mittelgroßen Fluss mit dazu nur 2 Dosen Mais.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kein Problem, Pack sie in einen Karton, Adresse schicke ich dir dann per PN.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Recht so!
> Ich finde es übrigens sehr gut, das der Stammtisch so wenig Einfluss auf uns gestandene Männer hat!
> Warum auch mein Tackle statts Spinnzeug nun plötzlich so aussieht und für morgen Nachmittag Karpfen anstelle von Hecht angesagt ist, kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht so richtig erklären.
> Anhang anzeigen 359221
> 
> Sind ja die besten Voraussetzungen an einem mittelgroßen Fluss mit dazu nur 2 Dosen Mais.



Eine Sheffield von Okuma, sehr schön. 
Die Centre Pins von Okuma, die über die Sheffield hinaus gehen, sagen mir optisch allerdings nicht mehr zu.
Na und die goldene Sheffield müsste es auch nicht unbedingt sein. Ich selbst fische eine Aventa VT 1002 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

PS: Die spartanische Ausrüstung, für die anstehenden Angeltour, gefällt mir. Es fehlt vielleicht noch eine Hand voll guter Haken.


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine Sheffield von Okuma, sehr schön.
> Die Centre Pins von Okuma, die über die Sheffield hinaus gehen, sagen mir optisch allerdings nicht mehr zu.
> Na und die goldene Sheffield müsste es auch nicht unbedingt sein. Ich selbst fische eine Aventa VT 1002 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> 
> PS: Die spartanische Ausrüstung, für die anstehenden Angeltour, gefällt mir. Es fehlt vielleicht noch eine Hand voll guter Haken.



Danke Dir und gut erkannt!  
Ja, ist eine Sheffield S 1002. Bin auch  zufrieden. Mit den Haken hast Du natürlich Recht. Da begleiten mich nur 3 Päckchen und noch Posengummis. Haken von Owner, C5 in 4 und 10, sowie ein Notpäckle CT3 in 2.

Nachtrag @Bankside Dreamer 
Freut mich auf noch einen zufriedenen Okuma Pin Nutzer zu treffen! Sehr schön!


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,

was soll ich sagen, die Arbeit frisst mich auf und ich komme kaum zu etwas. Letztes Wochenende ging es nur an einen Tag zum Barbenfischen. Leider auch wieder ohne Erfolg. Ich bekam noch einen netten Besuch von @Skott  und auch sonst war ich auf Grund des guten Wetters eine viel frequentierte Person. Angefangen vom ja noch ganz süßen interessierten kleinen Mann, bis zum älteren Herrn der dann mit der Story von Ruhrwelsen über 3 m rauskam... Anstrengend. Jetzt Samstag geht es nochmal los aber entweder mit Swing oder der Tricast Picker. Die zweite werde ich dann nochmal passiv mit 14er Pellet auslegen oder vielleicht nehme ich auch mal eine Stellfischrute mit, mal gucken wonach mir dann so ist... Wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg und hoffe nächste Woche wieder etwas mehr Zeit zu haben...

Guet gaohn

















Die Rute ist übrigens eine Korum Barbel 1,5 lbs in 12 ft, sehr tauglich das Ding.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Dirk!


----------



## skyduck

Jetzt mal etwas was mich schon länger beschäftigt. Das Thema Haken. Ich lese hier immer sehr viel dazu, auch das viele hier wohl selber binden und muß gestehen, dass ich immer nur fertige Heftchen gekauft habe und kaufe (außer Karpfenrigs). Ich bin bis auf logische Formen (für Mais, Pellets und Wurm) nicht wirklich wählerisch, Qualität vorausgesetzt. Glaubt ihr, das dies wirklich einen gravierenden Unterschied macht oder doch eher so ein Kopf oder Philosophie Ding ist?


----------



## Hecht100+

Für viele wird das ein Kopfding sein, ich liebe meinen Briefchenkasten. Und ob billig oder teuer, Hauptsache scharf. Und sogar die billigen Lidl-Briefchen habe ich fast komplett aufgebraucht, das sind manche teuren Name-Heftchen schlechter. Aber bei Haarrigs binde ich teilweise selber, je nach Gewässer, weil 100lbs Karpfenrigs bekommt man nicht im Handel.


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Selber binden hat den Vorteil, ich kann jeden Haken mit jeder Schnur, jedem Durchmesser und Länge fertigen, oder ich binde durch, oder ich kauf mir Heftchen. Selber binden und durchbinden ist am kostengünstigsten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## yukonjack

Binde auch gerne selber aber bei 12er, max. 14er Haken ist Schluss. ( die Augen u. die Finger). Weniger der Kosten wegen. Hab einfach zu meinen Selbstgebundenen mehr Vertrauen.


----------



## Andal

Ich binde selber.
Ich benutze nur Öhrhaken.
Ich möchte auf die Möglichkeiten bezüglich Schnurstärken, Hakengrößen und Vorfachlängen nicht verzichten.
Ich binde immer am Wasser nach Bedarf.

Mir passt das so bestens in den Kram.


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Ich binde selber.
> Ich benutze nur Öhrhaken.
> Ich möchte auf die Möglichkeiten bezüglich Schnurstärken, Hakengrößen und Vorfachlängen nicht verzichten.
> Ich binde immer am Wasser nach Bedarf.
> 
> Mir passt das so bestens in den Kram.


Das, lieber Andal habe ich aufgegeben. Hatte zu viel Hakenverluste bevor ich überhaupt auch nur einen fertig gebunden hatte. Wie schon gesagt, die Finger sind nicht mehr so beweglich und wenn dann mal so ein kleiner Haken ins Gras fällt..... Dann kommt das Problem mit den Augen. Ich binde zu Hause, lasse aber min 100 cm Vorfachschnur dran. Am Wasser kürze ich nach Bedarf, und mit dem Ösenbinder ist schnell ne saubere Öse gebunden.


----------



## Andal

Noch geht das, mit einem Handtuch als Unterlage. Das muss man ausnutzen!


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie das?
> Cheers.....



Ganz klassisch, mit Gerstenmalz, Hopfen und obergäriger Hefe. Nur das Maischen überspringen wir (aus Zeitgründen und weils unendlich langweilig ist) und nutzen bereits gemaischtes, wieder getrocknetes Malz. Läuft im Rahmen eines Experimentalvortrags und der Planung einer Unterrichtseinheit. In drei Wochen sehen wir dann, was drauf geworden ist.


----------



## geomas

^ drei Wochen sind ne lange Zeit!

Viel Erfolg beim Brauen!


----------



## geomas

#hakenbinden

Sowohl als auch - ich binde gerne am Wasser selber, habe aber auch immer ein paar Briefchen mit fertig gekauften Vorfachhaken dabei.
Bin eben ein Freund einer großen Auswahl, deshalb hab ich generell soviel Zeugs und schleppe grundsätzlich zu viel Kram mit ans Wasser.
Im Zulauf sind gerade lose 18er und 20er Haken (Guru F1 Maggot und Gamakatsu LS-2210) für die noch kältere Zeit. 
Die werde ich wohl besser bei gutem Licht mit warmen Fingern binden und nicht am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #hakenbinden
> 
> Sowohl als auch - ich binde gerne am Wasser selber, habe aber auch immer ein paar Briefchen mit fertig gekauften Vorfachhaken dabei.
> Bin eben ein Freund einer großen Auswahl, deshalb hab ich generell soviel Zeugs und schleppe grundsätzlich zu viel Kram mit ans Wasser.
> Im Zulauf sind gerade lose 18er und 20er Haken (Guru F1 Maggot und Gamakatsu LS-2210) für die noch kältere Zeit.
> Die werde ich wohl besser bei gutem Licht mit warmen Fingern binden und nicht am Wasser.


Für 20er bräuchte ich schon den Bindestock und die Kopfbandlupe.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr, das dies wirklich einen gravierenden Unterschied macht oder doch eher so ein Kopf oder Philosophie Ding ist?



Ja, ich bin davon überzeugt.


----------



## Andal

Mit selbstgebundenen Haken weisst du wenigstens IMMER, wem du in den Hintern treten musst, wenn der Knoten aufgeht!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Für 20er bräuchte ich schon den Bindestock und die Kopfbandlupe.



Einen Bindestock möchte ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch zulegen. 
Ich habe klein ausfallende 20er, die ich definitiv nicht von Hand binden kann und andere, bei denen es klappen sollte. 
Superkleine Öhrhaken gibts übrigens auch. Der Kamasan B980 fällt mir von den etwas klassischeren Mustern ein.
Die kleinen Ausführungen der Hair-Rig-Haken (Preston PR36, KKM-B) sind meist größer als klassische Muster gleicher „angegebener Größe”.
Die Knoten checke ich tatsächlich mit ner Lupe.


----------



## Andal

Zum Vorfächer binden gibt es ein sehr hilfreiches Tool ... nicht teuer, aber ungemein praktisch. Von diversen Anbietern.









						Sänger Anaconda HAIR STYLER - Knotless Rig Tool - Hair Rig Tyer  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Sänger Anaconda HAIR STYLER - Knotless Rig Tool - Hair Rig Tyer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich bin in Sachen Hakenbinden (bislang) Pragmatiker! Wann immer es geht, greife ich auf fertig gebundene Eisen zurück. Wenn ich beim Trotten durchgebundene Montagen benötige, knote ich meine Öhrhaken (Drennan Specialist machen glücklich) natürlich am Wasser selbst an. 
Aber möglicherweise befinde ich mich mit Blick aufs Hakenbinden gerade in einem Umdenkprozeß. Ich binde seit einigen Abenden mit großer Freude Brandungsvorfächer.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

# Vorfach selberbinden

Ich hatte mich ja schon als Selberbinder geoutet und meine Konstruktion eingestellt wo ich die Länge festlege.
Im Grunde sind die Vorfächer schnell und einfach gebunden.
Zum Binden entweder ohne Tool, mit dem Matchmaker, Shakespeare Bindemaschine oder mit dem Fliegenbindestock. 
Für die Schlaufen nutze ich mittlerweile ein Schlaufen-Tool von Sensas, andere Hersteller sind identisch. 
Was ich daran etwas enttäuschend finde sind die relativ kleinen Schlaufen, selbst mit dem großen Tool werden es für mich kleine.
Als mal Berti Bovens bei unserer Jugend war hatte der sich das große Schlaufen-Tool umgebaut um größere Schlaufen zu bauen....leider weis ich nichtmehr genau wie er das gemacht hat. 

Das schöne am selberbinden ist das man die Schnurstärke für den Haken selber wählen kann und nicht auf den Hersteller angewiesen ist. Meine 12er Feederhaken binde ich z.B. mit ner 0,18 mm und bis 14er mit 0,14 mm. Auch die Vorfachlängen fertige ich mir unterschiedlich von 30 und 50 cm so hab ich am Wasser immer jeweils 6 Haken in den Größen 16/14/12/10 und 8 in beiden Längen dabei. Bevor es ans Wasser geht bzw wenn Zeit ist binde ich die Wickelbretter wider voll und hab am Wasser immer genügend dabei. Billiger und flexibler geht es eig nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr, das dies wirklich einen gravierenden Unterschied macht oder doch eher so ein Kopf oder Philosophie Ding ist?



Reine Kopfsache.
Sehr gerne kaufe ich die Fertigen von Gamakatsu - da hatte ich noch NIE Probleme mit.
Auch das selber binden praktiziere ich gerne und oft.
Aber, und dieses ABER muss unbedingt fett geschrieben werden, bei etwas grösseren Tieren, so ab Barbe aufwärts, binde ich ausschließlich selbst.
Da kommt der Kopf ins Spiel - es fehlt mir bei Fertigen ganz schlicht das notwendige Vertrauen.
Zum Raubfischangeln und Meeresfischen wird immer alles selbstgebunden.
Genießt das tolle Wetter und fangt schöne Fische....


----------



## Bleizange

Ich bin auch überzeugter Hakenbinder.

Mir macht es nicht nur Spaß, sondern es ist auch wie bei vielen anderen reine Kopfsache.

Mit diesen gebundenen Haken musste ich mich als Jungangler auseinandersetzen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Haken waren mitunter nicht schlecht und kamen auch nicht verrostet beim Endverbraucher an.  Aber die gebundenen Haken überzeugten mich nie und seit diesen Erfahrungen binde ich selber. Jedenfalls solange es meine Augen noch mitmachen. Um den Knoten zu checken brauche ich mittlerweile leider auch schon eine Lupe. Die Vorteile vom Selberbinden wurden ja schon genannt.

Apropos Haken: in diesem Video beantwortet M.Schlögl Fragen rund um das Thema. 






Das kann man nebenbei laufen lassen, wenn man Haken und Montagen knüpft.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mein Nachbar, ein ganz lieber und netter Mensch, erzählt mir vor ein paar Tagen dass er jetzt mit dem Angeln anfangen will.
Der wird mich jetzt nicht mehr los...
Da bin ich schlimmer als der Teufel auf der Jagd nach der armen Seele...


----------



## rhinefisher

OK - man könnte das auch, mit etwas Boshaftigkeit, als Resteverwertung bezeichnen..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> OK - man könnte das auch, mit etwas Boshaftigkeit, als Resteverwertung bezeichnen..



Na ist doch super, da kann er aber froh sein dich als Nachbarn zu haben. Das Gerät mag alt sein aber für die ersten Schritte am Wasser ist es doch vollkommen ausreichend. Der Vorteil jemanden zu kennen, der bereits seit vielen Jahren angelt, ist glaube ich auch die Beratung. Was braucht man für den Anfang wirklich?

Heute kann jeder alles im Internet sehen und auch kaufen, da finden sich viele sicherlich gar nicht mehr zurecht oder wollen direkt alles auf einmal. Ein persönlicher und erfahrener Kontakt ist da glaube ich Gold wert. Das hatte ich damals leider nicht wirklich.

Unser nicht angelnder Nachbar hatte mir allerdings trotzdem einmal einiges an altem Angelzeug geschenkt. Leider wusste ich das damals nicht richtig zu würdigen. Lediglich den alten _ABU Cello_ habe ich heute noch. Leider mit einer kleinen Schadstelle, weil ich ihn - ahnungslos wie ich war - irgendwann einmal zu den Twistern in eine Box gelegt hatte.


Nachtrag:
Der ABU Cello ist zwar auch ein Weichplastikköder bzw. Wobbler - das war damals wohl noch eine relative Neuheit - aber der Weichmacher scheint lange nicht so aggressiv zu sein wie bei den heutigen Gummiködern. Einen schönen Rapala Wobbler habe ich mir so leider auch einmal versaut bzw. wurde das Dekor etwas angegriffen.

*Don't put the Wobblers to the Twisters!*


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> kurz zum Hintergrund der Mission @Tricast  , über einen Link von Heinz bin ich seit Samstag Besitzer einer, Obacht!, Drennan Series 7 13ft Tench & Specimen Float,(neuwertig)
> und nun wollte er wissen ob Drennan mich Glücklich macht.
> Also bin ich gestern bei 3 Grad und Sonnenschein zum See und wollte das Teil mal kurz für ein Stündchen ausprobieren, aus dem Stündchen wurden dann drei in denen ich gefroren habe wie ein Schloßhund und mir auch ein wech geholt habe , leider bin ich Schneider geblieben aber ich habe sehr viele Würfe gemacht (es wäre mach Spinnfischer neidisch geworden),und das macht sie ganz fantastisch, kann aber leider nichts über das Drillverhalten sagen gehe aber davon aus das sie das klasse macht.
> 
> Deswegen kann ich leider nur ein ein Fazit abgeben. Zu erst, ich bin seit einem Reinfall ( Hardy Matchmaker )mit Empfehlungen und hoch gelobten Ruten sehr vorsichtig, aber da ich sie sehr günstig bekommen habe lag das Risiko bei nicht gefallen sie wider ohne Verlust los zu werden bei 0.
> 
> Zuerst zum einzigen Negativen, ist mir aber auch nur durch Zufall aufgefallen und wäre mir auch nie aufgefallen hätte ich nicht am Montag noch eine neue Rolle bekommen die ich mal eben an der Drennan montieren wollte, Pustekuchen mal eben ist nicht, der Rollenhalter ist zu kurz bzw. die Rolle lässt sich nur mit ein wenig Gewalt fixieren und dann auch nur mit 2 Gewindeumdrehungen. Die Rolle(Bild kommt) hat jetzt keinen übermäßigen großen Fuß und passt an allen meiner anderen Ruten. Das wars aber auch schon mit Negativ und ich kann damit leben.
> 
> zum Positiven, da gibt es sehr viel, von Aussehen bis zur Performance (Geiles Wort) Top, Das dazu gehörige Futteral ist Wunderbar, und für mich überhaupt das beste was ich bis jetzt an einer 13ft Rute gesehen habe und als Geniestreich bezeichne ist die Teilung und die damit verbundene Transport länge einer 12ft Rute, es sind zwar nur ein Paar cm(30?) die aber eine menge bei Tragen und Transport ausmachen, ich kann die Rolle montiert lasen weil ich nicht das leidliche Gewusel einer üblich dreigeteilten habe, ok da ist das Transportmaß noch geringer aber das wars schon.
> 
> Mein Fazit, macht Drennan glücklich? die beschriebene Rute zumindest macht durch ihre für mich sehr Positiven Eigenschaften glücklich, ich würde sie jederzeit auch zum Neupreis wieder kaufen, weil ich weiß das ich sie sehr oft nutzen werde. wenn ich demnächst mal nee Rute suche werde ich mich auf jeden fall auch bei Drennan umschauen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Rolle, Super Rute, aber leider passt Super und Super nicht immer zusammen.
> Anhang anzeigen 359177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine Neue und alte Lieblings Match Rute in 13ft
> Anhang anzeigen 359178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> der Rollfuß der nicht passt




Mission @Tricast 2.0
ich kann mit einer gescheiterten Mission nicht umgehen, deshalb heute noch mal los, zum Döbelfluss. ganz kurz, Zielfisch wollte nicht, nach 2 Stunden dann endlich ein Biss, aber nicht gerade ein Gegner für die Drennan und so musste leider der Augenrot herhalten, und so nach 2 sec. nach dem das Fischlein wider im Wasser war, hatte ich zwar nicht den gewünschten Gegner, aber mit knapp 71cm einen Fluss Schnabeldöbel der nicht zu verachten war.
die SEHR GUTE DRENNAN hat genial mit gespielt und hat mich sehr glücklich gemacht, da es nicht mein Zielfisch war und ich ihn nicht verwerten kann(konnte) durfte er wider zurück nach dem ich ihn auf dem Namen Heinz getauft habe.


----------



## Tricast

Das Auto ist gepackt und um 13 Uhr geht es los. Mal sehen, ob heute ein Fisch zu überzeugen ist.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## phirania

Allen viel Glück die dieses Wochenende zum angeln kommen.
Wenn sich das Wetter hält wollte ich wohl auch nochmal los.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Jetzt mal etwas was mich schon länger beschäftigt. Das Thema Haken. Ich lese hier immer sehr viel dazu, auch das viele hier wohl selber binden und muß gestehen, dass ich immer nur fertige Heftchen gekauft habe und kaufe (außer Karpfenrigs). Ich bin bis auf logische Formen (für Mais, Pellets und Wurm) nicht wirklich wählerisch, Qualität vorausgesetzt. Glaubt ihr, das dies wirklich einen gravierenden Unterschied macht oder doch eher so ein Kopf oder Philosophie Ding ist?


Ich hoffe mir gelingt es zu beschreiben.....

Nimm eine Gabel, oder schlage 2 Nägel (ohne Kopf) in dem Abstand etwas ein, wie groß du die Schlaufen haben willst. Nun binde mit zwei Schlägen einen ganz normalen Schlaufenknoten. Die zu bildende Schlaufe legst du um einen Pin, die mit den Schlägen, die den Knoten formt und einen anderen Pin. Wenn du nun zusammenziehst, wird sich die Schlaufe auf eine immer gleiche Weite einstellen. Nun nimmst du die Knoten-Schlaufe vom Pin und ziehst endgültig zu. Du erhältst immer die gleiche Schlaufe.

Da kann man mit einem Stück Holz und Stahlstiften ganz schnell genau das Tool anfertigen, das man braucht.


----------



## Andal

Nachtrach.......

Bindet man die Schlaufe mit nur einem Schlag, also einen simplen Hausfrauenknoten, dann hält sie auch, steht aber immer etwas schief über der Schnur. Macht man zwei Schläge, wird alles bolzengerade und hält perfekt.


----------



## Andal

Zu den fertigen Briefchen mit Vorfächern.

10 Haken und 20 Knoten, alles zusammen für einen Zwickl fuffifich im Handel. Ich mißtraue den Danaern, auch wenn sie Geschenke bringen!


----------



## geomas

#knoten






Hier gibts ein paar gute Tipps. Nicht perfekt gefilmt, aber das ist auch schwierig bei derlei filigranen Arbeiten.
Für normale (kleine) Schlaufen nehme ich den normalen Schlaufenknoten (3x durch) mit nem Loop-Tyer von Sensas oder Ringers.
Den Figure-of-8-knot nehme ich sehr gerne zum Verbinden von 2 Schnüren (Vorfach an Hauptschnur).


----------



## geomas

#besserspätalsnie

Danke an @skyduck für den Bericht vom Barbenansitz!

Ein doppeltes Petri an @Thomas. anläßlich der Drennan-Entschneiderung! Irgendwelche Rollen-Montage-Probleme hatte ich auch - bin nicht sicher, ob es die auch mit der Series 7 gab (ne ältere Greys Pin wollte nicht passen).

@rhinefisher - bin schon gespannt auf Deine Berichte vom Angeln mit dem Nachbarn.

Viel Erfolg allen, die wie „Team Hoope” am Wasser sind, waren oder zum Wasser wollen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> *#diePostwarda*
> 
> Hatte leider vergessen das in China die Hakengrößen andersrum sind..... Egal. Außerdem sind die Haken doch dicker wie erhofft.


Mal ne Frage Sirs, Slappy schreibt da, dass die Hakengrößen in China anders herum wären, was hat es damit auf sich ? Wollte mir ein paar bestellen um an Wobblern von Drilling auf Einfach Haken umzurüsten.


----------



## Tricast

So, Team Hoope ist wieder zu Hause nach einem grausigen Angeltag. Aber schön war es trotzdem!!!
Ich hatte genau ein Ukelei und ein kleines Roteaugen. Dann begann der Alptraum. Erst habe ich die Montage abgerissen und das war auch noch eine fängige Pose aus den Händen des Sir Minimax. Mein Kescher war leider etwas zu kurz und so mußte ich den FAPS von Frau Hübner nehmen. Mit 5,50 hat das gerade gereicht und ich konnte die Pose retten. Da ist mir vielleicht ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen. Jetzt muß ich erst einmal eine neue Schnur holen für die Korea Pin. Zu der Schnur hatte ich jetzt auch kein Vertrauen mehr und so nahm ich die nächste Matche.  Montiert war ein Puddle Chuckers in 4,5 gr. und gelber Antenne. Die gelbe Antenne sieht einfach nur toll aus im gegenüberliegenden Strauch. Also jetzt aufs Ganze gehen wenn die äußeren Umstände uns um unseren Erfolg bringen. Schweres Geschütz wurde aufgefahren um auf Spatzen zu schießen. Die Swing Tip wurde ausgepackt, ein 1/3 onz Swing Spitz Blei eingehängt und ein 18er Haken eingeschlauft. Beködert mit 2 Castern und einer Made sollte den Fisch bringen. Mit der Zwille ein paar Maden auf den Angelplatz und immer schön die Spitze im Auge behalten. Es dauerte auch nicht lange und die Swing Tip fing an leicht zu zittern. Anschlag und ins leere; nur ein Caster fehlte und einer war angefressen. So ging das eine Zeitlang bis einer vorbeikam der nicht vorsichtig genug war. Anschlag und ein kleines Roteaugen hing. Dann wurde es Zeit einzupacken. Es war ein schöner Tag und Frau Hübner hat auch gut gefangen mit ihrer Whip. Allen noch einen schönen Abend und viele Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Hach nee Du, gestern so harmonisch vorbereitet, und heute?
Der Tag fing schon komisch an.
Gestern das Auto nicht in die Garage gefahren und heute morgen hieß es kratzen.
Auf Arbeit die ganze Zeit irgendwie gefroren, bei der  freitäglichen Vesperbestellung beim Metzger waren die Augen größer wie der Magen, die ganze Zeit nicht die fröhlichste Wochenendlaune. Einziger Lichtblick - die tolle Nachricht eines lieben Stammtischfreundes das eine von mir so lang gesuchte und herbeigesehnte Rute heute ihre Reise angetreten hat. Dann los zum Angeln. Ganz sauber ausgelotet zwecks Liftmontage, an Purist und Pin natürlich.
Der Platz sah auch ganz spartanisch aus.




Wie gesagt, nur Mais dabei. Nebenher, ob Bio oder nicht spielt beim Lidl keine Rolle!
War extra an einem Nebenarm, aber auf solch Wellengang war ich nicht vorbereitet. Keine Dropshotbleie dabei um auf Grundangeln umzustellen.
Na, könnt Ihr die Pose sehen? So guckte ich auch die ganze Zeit. Selbst beim wegschauen wellte sich die Kulisse ständig.




Aber die Liftmontage lag top. Dachte ich.
Irgendwann ließen die Wellen nach und die Dämmerung begann.
Also Knicklicht rein, aus der Liftmontage einfach eine einfache Posenmontage gemacht, Köder leicht aufliegend, aber etwas mehr seitlich geworfen. Aber was war das?! So viel tiefer kann doch nicht sein, 2-3 Meter daneben. Endlich die perfekte Tiefe gefunden und,... Grundel. Kann nicht sein, bisher nix und nun gleich das? Wieder auf die alte Stelle. Tatsache, jetzt auch viel tiefer. Und schon kamen die Zweifel. Lag ich mit der Liftmontage echt auf Grund oder auf Kraut? Warum auf Kraut? Weil ich plötzlich Hänger hatte. Den letzten Hänger zog ich so sehr, das die Montage rückwärts in einen Baum flog. Wieder gezogen, Montage los, aber total verduddelt. Keine Lust mehr und gepackt.

Unterwegs auf den Heimweg noch eine Bestellung meiner kleinen Engel für deren liebstes, amerikanisches "Restaurant" entgegen genommen. Also ran an den Drive In und nach Hause. Daheim fehlten mehrere Sachen, sogar das Spielzeug. War ja nicht das erste Mal und sehe das sonst immer locker, aber für heute war es dann genug des Guten. Alles wieder ins Auto, wieder hin, persönlich reingestiefelt, alles hingestellt und alles frisch verlangt, vor allem doch aber bitte komplett. 
Tage gibt es. 
Aber jetzt ist alles gut, bin daheim und brauche Zigarette plus Bier.
Ich wünsche Euch was, meine werten Ükelianer!


----------



## Andal

Manchmal kompensiert es den ganzen Tag, wenn man so richtig auf den Tisch haut. Well done!


----------



## Andal

*# Hakenbinden, Nubsies, Kleing'raffl...*

Ich hab heute etwas auf dem Dachboden gewühlt und tatsächlich ein alpenländisches "Kulturgut" wiedergefunden. Den Schaber, Schurz, b.z.w. die alltägliche Schürze der südtiroler Bauern. Ungemein praktisch, weil man alles mögliche einstecken kann und vor allem das Kleingelumpe erst mal in den Stoff fällt, bevor es am Boden verschwindet. Der wird jetzt erst mal durch die Waschmaschine gejagt und dann wieder zum ansitzen getragen.









						Südtiroler Schaber | Bauernschürze
					

Original bestickte Südtiroler Bauernschürze - in Südtirol kurz als




					www.berggut.com


----------



## Tobias85

Liebe Ükelgemeinde, mir fallen gleich die Augen zu und in einer Stunde geht das Anglerboard in den temporären Lockdown. Allen mutigen Anglern am morgigen Tag wünsche ich viel Erfolg und freue mich am Sonntag dann über die Berichte, die mir hier auf den Schreibtisch flattern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359301
> 
> 
> Jetzt muß ich erst einmal eine neue Schnur holen für die Korea Pin.



Sag bloß die schicke Conquest wurde tatsächlich in Korea gefertigt!? 
Nordkorea?


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359301
> 
> 
> So, Team Hoope ist wieder zu Hause nach einem grausigen Angeltag. Aber schön war es trotzdem!!!
> ... Dann begann der Alptraum.



Lieber Heinz,
Ich mag Deinen Stil!
Da fielen mir auch jahreszeitlich bedingt
Gleich ein paar Zeilen aus dem Koeppel-Bändchen ein, das Du mir so liebenswürdig zugesteckt hast:

"Storm unt Roign, Storrm unt Roign,/
jar- so ist der Noffembur, /
karn ück meinem Scharz nickt zoign/
Van der Scheunhitt där Naddur/

Petri, und liebe Grüsse an Mrs. Tricast,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sag bloß die schicke Conquest wurde tatsächlich in Korea gefertigt!?
> Nordkorea?



Jupp, Made in Korea. So steht es auf dem Rollenfuß. Aber einen geschenkten Gaul.... oder was soll ich sagen, da hat es eine ganz gut gemeint. Mein Traum war immer eine Chris Lythe oder J.W. Young & Sons; oder jedenfalls eine in dieser Machart.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Im Grunde genommen ist es auch sowas von wurscht, wo die CNC Maschinen stehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Jupp, Made in Korea. So steht es auf dem Rollenfuß. Aber einen geschenkten Gaul.... oder was soll ich sagen, da hat es eine ganz gut gemeint. Mein Traum war immer eine Chris Lythe oder J.W. Young & Sons; oder jedenfalls eine in dieser Machart.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Korea hin, Korea her - die Hardy Conquest ist für den Anfang doch schon mal nicht verkehrt.
Nette Geschenke bekommst du, das kann man auf jeden Fall schon mal sagen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist es auch sowas von wurscht, wo die CNC Maschinen stehen.



Wenn Korea wenigstens zum Empire gehört hätte.
Gibt es denn in Indien oder Pakistan keine CNC-Fräsen?


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn Korea wenigstens zum Empire gehört hätte.
> Gibt es denn in Indien oder Pakistan keine CNC-Fräsen?


...mit Vertriebsprofis in jedem Beisl ... "Wolle Rolle kaufen?"


----------



## Tricast

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem schönen Wetter bin ich mit meinen beiden Jungs angeln gewesen.
Links der kleine und rechts der große Schulmeisterteich.
Der Einzige der alles richtig gemacht hat war Abbot. Entspannt am Teich abhängen.
Ein toller Tag.
Grüße Susanne


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die heute bei dem herrlichen Wetter am Wasser waren,
ich habe heute mal 7 Stunden am See verbracht, nicht viel nix großes aber sehr schön entspannt.


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359308
> 
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei dem schönen Wetter bin ich mit meinen beiden Jungs angeln gewesen.
> Links der kleine und rechts der große Schulmeisterteich.
> Der Einzige der alles richtig gemacht hat war Abbot. Entspannt am Teich abhängen.
> Ein toller Tag.
> Grüße Susanne


Da habt ihr alles richtig gemacht. Ich Kamel hab heute gearbeitet wie ein Ochse. Was bin ich den nun? 
Ein Kamel oder ein Ochse? 
Oh, Die Smilies sind ja weg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Heute draußen gearbeitet. Jetzt ND und morgen früh gleich ans Wasser. 
Bin noch nicht sicher wo hin. 
Lahn (alles möglich, meistens aber nur Grundel) , große Weiher ( angeblich gute Fische drin, aber auch Satzforelle) , Steinbruch (fast nur Barsch und Forellen oder Waldteichchen (frisch besetzt mit eher kleinem Weisfisch und Forellen) ?


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute draußen gearbeitet. Jetzt ND und morgen früh gleich ans Wasser.
> Bin noch nicht sicher wo hin.
> Lahn (alles möglich, meistens aber nur Grundel) , große Weiher ( angeblich gute Fische drin, aber auch Satzforelle) , Steinbruch (fast nur Barsch und Forellen oder Waldteichchen (frisch besetzt mit eher kleinem Weisfisch und Forellen) ?


Egal für was du dich entscheidest. Ich wünsche dir auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, Die Smilies sind ja weg.


Smilies satt, jetzt haben wir noch Gifs


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, Die Smilies sind ja weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Tatsache. Die Zitatfunktion ist auch anders.


----------



## Tikey0815

sind doch da, was habt ihr denn ?


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Smilies satt, jetzt haben wir noch Gifs


wobei die Gifs hätte man sich sparen können, da werden wir bestimmt mit zu geschüttet


----------



## Hecht100+

Wird am Anfang mehr sein und dann nachlassen.


----------



## el.Lucio

Thomas. schrieb:


> wobei die Gifs hätte man sich sparen können, da werden wir bestimmt mit zu geschüttet


----------



## Tobias85

Das Board läuft wieder, schön 

Liebe Susanne @Tricast, schön dass du deinen Jungs etwas Auslauf gegönnt hast. Ich lese raus, dass ihr nichts gefangen habt, bei dem tollen Wetter wars aber sicher trotzdem kein verschwendeter Tag. 

Ich war heute kurz am See, leider immer noch alles zugekrautet und daher wars mit dem Feedern etwas anstrengend, gefangen hab ich nichts. Dafür gabs sehr hilfreiche Tipps, worauf ich an dem See bei der Stellenwahl für Schleien achten soll. Vielleicht klappts dann nächstes Jahr dort.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich bin während der Offlinezeit in einen Kaufrausch gefallen, fast nen Hunni bei Ali für Kleintackle gelassen und woanders lachte mich ne Meiho Verso 7070 Tacklebox an    Bitte nicht zu oft Updaten


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich hatte heute morgen schon vor, Askari in Luedinghausen zu besuchen, das waere auch im Fiasko geendet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Was bin ich den nun?
> Ein Kamel oder ein Ochse?




Das lässt sich doch rausfinden, Jason.
Einem Ochsen fehlen die Bonbons......guck mal nach.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute morgen schon vor, Askari in Luedinghausen zu besuchen, das waere auch im Fiasko geendet.


da hätte wir uns treffen können, ich bräuchte noch nee Rolle


----------



## Hecht100+

Bis du da wirklich sicher, eigentlich haben wir doch genug.


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh Männers - wattn Tag...
Vier Stunden im Auto, damit ich ne Karte für den Hafen bekomme...
Und alles bloß weil der @Captain_H00k mich zwingt morgen mit ihm im Hafen zu fischen.. .
Das geht wieder 5 zu 1 für den Hook aus...
Leider bleibt die Pin an diesem WE doch im Schrank - aber Nächstes wird gedriftet..
Euch Allen ein wundervolles Wochenende und tolle Fische!


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bis du da wirklich sicher, eigentlich haben wir doch genug.


nee ich brauche eine für dat Drennan  die hat es verdient was neues zu bekommen, und genug ist relativ


----------



## phirania

Habe heute auch noch mal das schöne Wetter genutzt


----------



## geomas

Danke für die schönen Berichte vom Wasser und maximale Erfolge denjenigen Ükels, die morgen in friedfischender Mission unterwegs sind!

Ich hatte heute Zeit, war aber schlapp und habe mich mit nem Spaziergang am Wasser begnügt. Waren erstaunlich viele Angler unterwegs, neben den üblichen „Raubis” auch etliche Sportfischer mit Aalglöckchen an der geflickten kurzgeteilten Teleskoprute und Posenangler sah ich auch.
Morgen bleibt vermutlich keine Zeit zum Pietschen, aber der Montag könnte passen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das lässt sich doch rausfinden, Jason.
> Einem Ochsen fehlen die Bonbons......guck mal nach.


Dann bin ich das Kamel. Gott sei Dank.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Sportfischer mit Aalglöckchen an der geflickten kurzgeteilten Teleskoprute


Sportfischer das sind dann die, die auch alles verwerten können (hier bei uns zumindest)


----------



## geomas

Der Begriff „Sportfischer” war sicher irreführend. Vermutlich waren etliche der Angler auf Fisch für die Küche aus. Was ja auch absolut okay ist.
Mich persönlich freut es immer, wenn ich ne „bunte Mischung an Anglern” am Wasser sehe. Die Kiddies mit ihrem Zeck-Zeugs (scheint schwer in Mode zu sein), ältere Herrschaften mit geflickten Teleskopruten, ein Fernostasiate beim Posenangeln.


----------



## geomas

Leicht OT: habe gestern und heute viele aktuelle britische Matchangelvideos gesehen und mir sind etliche sehr dicke Barsche bei den Setzkescherbildern aufgefallen. Mal sehen, was es dieses Jahr noch für mich gibt auf Made und Caster an der Feederrute.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Der Begriff „Sportfischer” war sicher irreführend. Vermutlich waren etliche der Angler auf Fisch für die Küche aus. Was ja auch absolut okay ist.
> Mich persönlich freut es immer, wenn ich ne „bunte Mischung an Anglern” am Wasser sehe. Die Kiddies mit ihrem Zeck-Zeugs (scheint schwer in Mode zu sein), ältere Herrschaften mit geflickten Teleskopruten, ein Fernostasiate beim Posenangeln.


Ähm, ich fuchtel auch mal gerne mit meinen zwei geflickten Teleruten rum, UND Älter bin ich nicht, ich bitte dich    Ich finde, das man bei der Teilnahme im Ükel ein i-tüpfelchen mehr Stil in seine Angelei bekommt, auch wenn die Rute geflickt ist


----------



## geomas

Die Bemerkung über die geflickte Telerute war nicht herablassend gemeint, es fiel mir heute nur gleich mehrfach auf.
Falls die Angelei eines Tages so teuer werden würde daß nur noch Snobs (legal) angeln können würde mich dies extrem ankotzen.


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh Männers - wattn Tag...
> Vier Stunden im Auto, damit ich ne Karte für den Hafen bekomme...
> Und alles bloß weil der @Captain_H00k mich zwingt morgen mit ihm im Hafen zu fischen.. .
> Das geht wieder 5 zu 1 für den Hook aus...
> Leider bleibt die Pin an diesem WE doch im Schrank - aber Nächstes wird gedriftet..
> Euch Allen ein wundervolles Wochenende und tolle Fische!



Jetzt mach mir hier kein schlechtes Gewissen,wie kam es zu dieser langen Anfahrt,das musst Du mir morgen direkt mal erzählen ?! 
Der Rheinpegel bei uns ist momentan bei 207cm ,Tendenz sinkend.Dazu wirds morgen echt warm,meine Prognose ist ein Beißgewitter 
Ich denke und hoffe also der Aufwand wird sich auszahlen !
Werde versuchen meinen angepeilten Spot zu reservieren,aber ich denke das sollte hoffentlich passen.In jedem Fall ist es insgesamt ein fängiges Gewässer mit diversem Friedfisch Bestand,hoffe wir werden was zu berichten haben 
Und zudem angeln wir morgen als Team,also nix 5:1
Habe mir die Tage gute 20+ Seiten hier durchgelesen,immer wieder Wahnsinn was für coole Berichte und Pics ihr hier zum Besten gebt !!!

PS: By the way ,morgen werden 2 neue Montagen von mir erprobt.Es geht ums Feedern,hier am Beispiel eines 35g Browning Futterkorbes.Soll so stealth umd simpel wie möglich sein,mit freilaufendem Korb und Seitenarm fürs Vorfach.
No.1 mit Schnurstopper inspiriert durch Match Fishing Films aus England,No.2 inspiriert durch Felix Scheuermann,aber leicht abgewandelt mit fest in der Schlaufe montiertem Wirbel.
Gefällt mir beides trocken bisher echt gut,bin gespannt drauf.


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> wie kam es zu dieser langen Anfahrt,das musst Du mir morgen direkt mal erzählen


Fleher Brücke gesperrt und wir im Stau...
Dann von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge - über die A46 ganz ganz zäh.
A3 ebenfalls zäh... . A524 noch zäher...
Jetzt muß ich aber los, wir wollen heute ja noch Großtatan vollbringen...
Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag


----------



## Tricast

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> PS: By the way ,morgen werden 2 neue Montagen von mir erprobt.Es geht ums Feedern,hier am Beispiel eines 35g Browning Futterkorbes.Soll so stealth umd simpel wie möglich sein,mit freilaufendem Korb und Seitenarm fürs Vorfach.
> No.1 mit Schnurstopper inspiriert durch Match Fishing Films aus England,No.2 inspiriert durch Felix Scheuermann,aber leicht abgewandelt mit fest in der Schlaufe montiertem Wirbel.
> Gefällt mir beides trocken bisher echt gut,bin gespannt drauf.


Hallo, sehe ich das richtig, bei Bild 1 ist die Schnur verzwirbelt um das Vorfach aufzunehmen und bei Bild 2 hast Du mehrere Knoten stattdessen gemacht. Hat das einen Grund?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## phirania

Wetter ist sommerlich gleich gehts auch wieder los zum Wasser.
Mal schauen was heuer geht.
Allen die Unterwegs sind oder noch wollen viel Spass und Erfolg.


----------



## geomas

Bin eben drüber gestolpert: Rotfeder-Angeln im Sommer (hach, Sommer!).
Die benutzte Rute dürfte einigen Ükel bekannt sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja, Frodos Rute kommt mir bekannt vor.
Von der Series 7 haben ja einige Ükels inzwischen Modelle.

Wenn er ne Bolo benutzt hätte, hätt' er nicht mit nach oben ausgestrecktem Arm drillen müssen.


----------



## geomas

Die Series 7 Tench&Specimen Float hat (glaub ich) Wümme/Stephan, unser „Thomas mit .” und ich hab die auch.
Ist anregend zu sehen, wie Tackle im persönlichen Besitz anderswo erfolgreich eingesetzt wird.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Bin eben drüber gestolpert: Rotfeder-Angeln im Sommer (hach, Sommer!).
> Die benutzte Rute dürfte einigen Ükel bekannt sein.


Abgesehen von der Rute sagt mir vor allem eins an dem Video wirklich sehr zu : die Mobilität.
Rucksack, Rute, Kescher und gut.
Paar Würfe und weiter. So mag ich das. Sieht man im Friedfischbereich selten. Pin und Trotten lassen wir mal außen vor.


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo, sehe ich das richtig, bei Bild 1 ist die Schnur verzwirbelt um das Vorfach aufzunehmen und bei Bild 2 hast Du mehrere Knoten stattdessen gemacht. Hat das einen Grund?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Sowohl das Verzwirbeln als auch die Knotenreihe sorgen dafür, dass der Schnurabschnitt steifer ist, Dadurch steht er dann besser zur Seite ab und hält so das Vorfach besser vom Korb fern. Gibt dann also weniger Verwicklungen.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Rotfeder-Angeln


auf Rotfeder mit einer Hechtrute, entweder der oder ich haben was verkehrt gemacht  , nee spaß, habe ja gestern einige Rotaugen damit gefangen und das macht mit dem Stock auch Spaß


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Rute sagt mir vor allem eins an dem Video wirklich sehr zu : die Mobilität.
> Rucksack, Rute, Kescher und gut.
> Paar Würfe und weiter. So mag ich das. Sieht man im Friedfischbereich selten. Pin und Trotten lassen wir mal außen vor.


Das geht auch ganz prima mit ner leichten Bombrute - hab ich das ganze letzte Jahr so gemacht, eine schöne Art des Angelns.
Dieses Wochenende leider für mich nicht, deshalb wünsch ich allen Fängern, und jenen die es heute noch werden wollen
ein ganz herzliches Petri zu- und danke für die vilen Berichte, war (und ist) ja ganz schön was los!
hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Es wurde die Lahn, mitten in der Stadt. 
Es war echt kalt... 
Gefangen habe ich dort nur Seerosenreste und Grundeln. In einem Seitarm der als Mühlengraben dient konnte ich wenigstens einen Fisch fangen


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute morgen mal durch die neueste alte Errungenschaft geschmökert.....




Druck in 1977 und soll eine Einführung ins Angeln darstellen,  dafür wirklich sehr interessant und einiges was wir Heute wohl nicht mehr kennen. Toll finde ich die Wurfanleitungen für 
Achs- und Stationärrolle und so Sachen wie Hakenlösen und detaillierte Erklärungen für verschiedene Posentypen, selbst der Eigenbau von Posen und das selbst heranzüchten von Maden kommt darin vor !



Hatte mich ja erst über die Bebilderung und das Hochformat lustig gemacht, jetzt bin ich aber von der Detailtiefe dieses Buches beeindruckt.


----------



## Minimax

@Tikey0815 Das ist ja ne interessante Ausgabe mit dem extremen Hochformat. Find ich irgendwie cool. Die 1984er Ausgabe ist da etwas gedrungener- bei 266 Seiten-wieviele sinds in dem Hochformat?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 Das ist ja ne interessante Ausgabe mit dem extremen Hochformat. Find ich irgendwie cool. Die 1984er Ausgabe ist da etwas gedrungener- bei 266 Seiten-wieviele sinds in dem Hochformat?



Ich wollte es gerade schreiben, mein Exemplar ist längst nicht so lang gezogen. Ein nettes und informatives Buch, mit seinem ganz eigenen Charme, da alles in Blau gehalten. Heutige Werke sind leider eher auf schicke Hochglanzfotos beschränkt, was ich absolut schade finde. Es müsste wieder viel mehr gute Zeichnungen in der allgemeinen Angellektüre geben, in Büchern wie auch in Zeitschriften. Wohl eine aussterbende Kunst, im Gegensatz zum digitalen Fotografieren.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 Das ist ja ne interessante Ausgabe mit dem extremen Hochformat. Find ich irgendwie cool. Die 1984er Ausgabe ist da etwas gedrungener- bei 266 Seiten-wieviele sinds in dem Hochformat?


Sind 156 Seiten ! Interessant, dass das Format mit der Zeit verändert wurde


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sind 156 Seiten ! Interessant, dass das Format mit der Zeit verändert wurde



Das Angeln hat sich im Laufe der Zeit eben zu einem echten Breitensport entwickelt, da müssen natürlich auch die Buchformate angepasst werden. 
Wohingegen viele Werke von Mr. Bernard Venables eher im Breitformat erschienen sind, etwa das wohl vielen bekannte Buch "_Mr. Crabtree goes fishing"_.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

_"Let's twist again..." 






Hat jemand diese Dinger oder so etwas ähnliches schon einmal ausprobiert?




_

Vom Spinnfischen her kenne ich Anti-Drall-Plättchen aber diese Dinger hier sollen die verdrehte Schnur angeblich ja wieder entdrallen. Aber funktioniert das auch? Drehen die rechts oder links herum? Sicherlich kann man auch etwas improvisieren und muss nicht direkt diese bunten Bleie von GARDNER kaufen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _"Let's twist again..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat jemand diese Dinger oder so etwas ähnliches schon einmal ausprobiert?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359374
> _
> 
> Vom Spinnfischen her kenne ich Anti-Drall-Plättchen aber diese Dinger hier sollen die verdrehte Schnur angeblich ja wieder entdrallen. Aber funktioniert das auch? Drehen die rechts oder links herum? Sicherlich kann man auch etwas improvisieren und muss nicht direkt diese bunten Bleie von GARDNER kaufen.


Ich glaube Stammtischbruder @geomas setzt genau diese Dinger ein und hat berichtet. dass sie funktionieren.
Woher hast Du Deine bezogen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube Stammtischbruder @geomas setzt genau diese Dinger ein und hat berichtet. dass sie funktionieren.
> Woher hast Du Deine bezogen?



Noch habe ich keine bezogen, ich frage mich aber was diese Dinger taugen? Konkret hätte ich die Idee, damit ab und an den leichten Schnurdrall an meiner Wenderolle zu bekämpfen. Ein durchaus gewagtes Unterfangen, ich weiß.

Nachtrag:
Die BoilieBude bietet den Spin Doctor von Gardner zum Beispiel auch an.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Noch habe ich keine bezogen, ich frage mich aber was diese Dinger taugen?
> Konkret hätte ich die Idee, damit ab und an den leichten Schnurdrall an meiner Wenderolle zu bekämpfen.
> Ein gewagtes Vorhaben, ich weiß.


Garnicht grewagt, Genau deswegen denke ich auch immer wieder über die Dinger nach, vergesse aber immer wieder sie mir zu bestellen.
Hier hat der Ledgermeister sich mal dazu geäussert, vielleicht schreibt er ja noch mal was dazu, hört sich aber ganz praktisch an:


geomas schrieb:


> Da ich mit Drall-fördernden Montagen angele ziehe ich gerne den Drall mit Hilfe des „Spin Doctors” von der Schnur.
> Das kleine Metall-Dingens* direkt an die Hauptschnur knoten, ohne Wirbel oder so, einmal locker auswerfen und einkurbeln.
> Nochmals auswerfen, diesmal etwas weiter und wieder einkurbeln. Beim dritten Wurf dann mal durchziehen und wieder einkurbeln.
> Danach ist der Schnurdrall durch die Rotation des speziell geformten Spin Doctors ziemlich sicher Geschichte.
> Ich benutze die Teile seit Jahren und finde sie extrem praktisch.
> 
> 
> *) die gibt es aktuell in 40, 70 und 100 Gramm, abgebildet ist die kleine 20g-Variante, diese ist wohl nicht mehr im Lieferprogramm von Gardner Tackle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20g-„Spin Doctor” von Gardner



Ah, ich sehe gerade, es gibt sie nur noch in der grossen Größen, das ist ja schade.


----------



## Tricast

Ist es da nicht einfacher die Rolle zu wenden, wenn Du schon eine Wenderolle hast? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Ist es da nicht einfacher die Rolle zu wenden, wenn Du schon eine Wenderolle hast?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja, aber dazu braucht man dann wieder nen extra Rollenwender, auch bei einer Wenderolle.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Ist es da nicht einfacher die Rolle zu wenden, wenn Du schon eine Wenderolle hast?



Das kann man sicherlich drehen und wenden wie man möchte.  

Wobei ich mir schon die Frage stelle, in welche Richtung rotieren diese Gardner Teile eigentlich?
Es bringt ja nichts die Schnur noch weiter zu verdrehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aber dazu braucht man dann wieder nen extra Rollenwender, auch bei einer Wenderolle.



Rollenspiele finden also nicht nur online und am PC statt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bin auch wider vom Wasser daheim, die Hände müssen erstmal auftauen. Bei mir sinds heut englische Verhältnisse, da würde ein schwarz weiß Film vom Edgar Walles super dazu passen....vielleicht gönne ich mir den später auch.....erstmal wider warm werden. 5 Grad hat das Thermometer heute gezeigt und dementsprechend war auch der Fang = 0.
Ich hab nicht viele Tage im Jahr wo es ohne Fisch heim geht, heute war definitiv einer. Die Semmel wollten nur die kleinen und meine Quick Shadow hat ebenfalls den Dienst quittiert. Das Fett an den Kurbeln war schlichtweg fest, da werd ich nach dem aufwärmen mal ran müssen. Nächstes We starte ich wider einen Versuch und dann hoffentlich mit Fisch.
Petri auch noch an alle Fänger dieses Wochenendes.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, ich sehe gerade, es gibt sie nur noch in der grossen Größen, das ist ja schade.



Wobei ich keck behaupten würde, dass man sich diese Entdrall-Bleie wohl auch mit einem Birnenblei und einer Feile selbst herstellen kann.
Zur Not muss an Silvester eben die Familie ran.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs und (wie ich erfreut lesen durfte) Deerns, Petri an alle Fängerinnen und Fänger dieses wunderbaren Wochenende, Petri auch an alle Nubsiekäufer und Buchfänger. War ausgesprochen unterhaltsam, sich durch die letzten beiden Tage zu lesen. Ich war natürlich auch los, bin aber fremdgegangene und habe keine Sekunde bereut. Bin mit Frau, Hund, dem Brandungsbesteck und meinen selbstgeknüpften Vordächern an die Eckernförder Bucht gefahren, Das ist das Ergebnis:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum Würstchendöbel und dem Plattfisch, Stephan!  

Sieht lecker aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum Würstchendöbel und dem Plattfisch, Stephan!
> 
> Sieht lecker aus.



Das scheint mir eher eine handelsübliche Möhre zu sein, als ein Wiener Würstchen.
Dem Petri zum Platten schließe ich mich an, ein hervorragender Speisefisch.


----------



## phirania

Wetter perfekt.
Nur die Fische wollten nicht so recht. 
Aber recht viele Libellen unterwegs für die Jahreszeit.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das scheint mir eher eine handelsübliche Möhre zu sein, als ein Wiener Würstchen.
> Dem Petri zum Platten schließe ich mich an, ein hervorragender Speisefisch.


Der Speisefisch Möhre genießt ja auch weltweit Ruhm und Anerkennung!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Der Speisefisch Möhre genießt ja auch weltweit Ruhm und Anerkennung!



Möhr Ruhm - wie sie in Schweden sagen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Der Speisefisch Möhre genießt ja auch weltweit Ruhm und Anerkennung!


Gibt doch auch diesen Möhre Gummifisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das scheint mir eher eine handelsübliche Möhre zu sein, als ein Wiener Würstchen.




Tatsächlich eine Möhre.
Wär ich nie drauf gekommen dass wuemme sich sowas reinzieht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ist wie die Bohnen sogar aus dem heimischen Garten, die Möhre! Meine Frau besteht übrigens darauf, dass ich viel Gemüse esse!!!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tatsächlich eine Möhre.
> Wär ich nie drauf gekommen dass wuemme sich sowas reinzieht.


Unser "Vorsteher" Hund Schila steht auch voll auf Möhren, wenn ich mal ne Möhre schäle steht sie Gewehr bei Fuß


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tatsächlich eine Möhre.
> Wär ich nie drauf gekommen dass wuemme sich sowas reinzieht.



Karamellisierte Möhren schmecken sehr gut als Beilage.
Möhren sind dabei auch gut für die Augen - oder habt ihr schon einmal ein Karnickel mit Brille gesehen? 

Wobei ich dich beruhigen kann, auf den ersten Blick sah ich da auch ein Würstchen auf dem Teller liegen.
Scholle Wiener Art war mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## geomas

#gardner spin doctor

Ich habe den in drei Größen und mag die Teile. Leider ist mir neulich die häufig genutzte 20g-Ausführung kaputtgegangen (auf dem von Minimax verlinkten Bild zu sehen). Die „Öse” ist einfach weggebrochen.
Ausgerechnet dieses Modell wird nicht mehr produziert. Die 20g-Variante war komplett gegossen, alle drei noch erhältlichen schwereren Modelle haben eine eingegossene stabile Drahtöse. 
Ich angele ja häufig mit sehr drallanfälligen Fester-Seitenarm-Montagen und der Spin Doctor hat mir den Drall schnell und zuverlässig entfernt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> #gardner spin doctor
> 
> Ich angele ja häufig mit sehr drallanfälligen Fester-Seitenarm-Montagen und der Spin Doctor hat mir den Drall schnell und zuverlässig entfernt.



Vielen Dank für deine nochmalige Einschätzung des Gardner Spin Doctors. 
Du hast die Teile ja bereits vor Augen bzw. in der Hand. Meinst du ein Nachbau, etwa dieser 20 Gramm Version, wäre problemlos möglich?
Oder ist mein Gedanke mit dem "Birnenblei" und der Feile dazu etwas zu optimistisch?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meine Frau besteht übrigens darauf, dass ich viel Gemüse esse!!!




Wusste ich dch dass da Zwang hinter steht........


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine nochmalige Einschätzung des Gardner Spin Doctors.
> Du hast die Teile ja bereits vor Augen bzw. in der Hand. Meinst du ein Nachbau, etwa dieser 20 Gramm Version, wäre problemlos möglich?
> Oder ist mein Gedanke mit dem "Birnenblei" und der Feile dazu etwas zu optimistisch?



Ich denke mit Grausen an meine Lehrlingszeit zurück („Feile einen Stahlwürfel!”) und glaube, daß ich persönlich diese Aufgabe nicht meistern könnte.
Für alle Bürger mit 2 rechten Händen sicher kein Problem. Das Material des kleinsten Modelles ist wohl nicht Blei, sondern irgendein „Eisengemisch” (nur ne Vermutung).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> meine Lehrlingszeit zurück („Feile einen Stahlwürfel!”



Boah, Strafarbeit!  
Landmaschinenschlosser in der JVA "Schwarze Pumpe"?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Ich denke mit Grausen an meine Lehrlingszeit zurück („Feile einen Stahlwürfel!”) und glaube, daß ich persönlich diese Aufgabe nicht meistern könnte.
> Für alle Bürger mit 2 rechten Händen sicher kein Problem. Das Material des kleinsten Modelles ist wohl nicht Blei, sondern irgendein „Eisengemisch” (nur ne Vermutung).



Na ich werde mir einmal so ein Teil kommen lassen und es ausprobieren, kostet ja nicht die Welt.
Für einen etwaigen Nachbau benötigt man sowieso ein Modell.


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> Ich denke mit Grausen an meine Lehrlingszeit zurück („Feile einen Stahlwürfel!”) und glaube, daß ich persönlich diese Aufgabe nicht meistern könnte.
> Für alle Bürger mit 2 rechten Händen sicher kein Problem. Das Material des kleinsten Modelles ist wohl nicht Blei, sondern irgendein „Eisengemisch” (nur ne Vermutung).


Ne kleine Flex tut es auch


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Hast Du schon einmal diese Seitenarm-Montage probiert? Vielleicht mindert die ja den Sschnurdrall.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Ich denke mit Grausen an meine Lehrlingszeit zurück („Feile einen Stahlwürfel!”) und glaube, daß ich persönlich diese Aufgabe nicht meistern könnte.
> Für alle Bürger mit 2 rechten Händen sicher kein Problem. Das Material des kleinsten Modelles ist wohl nicht Blei, sondern irgendein „Eisengemisch” (nur ne Vermutung).


Klasse Georg, mit dem Stahlwürfel musste ich mich auch zwei Wochen meines Lehrlingslebens beschäftigen. Das Teil hatte ich beim letzten Umzug sogar noch wiedergefunden, aber ihn der Mülltonne übergeben. Der Würfel war nur noch rostig.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - haha, Du hattest so ne fiese Aufgabe also auch zu bewältigen.
Gut möglich, daß ich irgendwo noch den rundlichen Metallklumpen habe, der mich seinerzeit sowohl Zeit als auch Nerven gekostet hat.

@Tricast - danke, Heinz - ich werde mir das Video mal später ansehen. An der meistens von mir benutzten Montage liebe ich den extrem simplen Aufbau.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Klasse Georg, mit dem Stahlwürfel musste ich mich auch zwei Wochen meines Lehrlingslebens beschäftigen. Das Teil hatte ich beim letzten Umzug sogar noch wiedergefunden, aber ihn der Mülltonne übergeben. Der Würfel war nur noch rostig.



Jetzt stellt euch mal vor ihr müsstet in einer koreanischen Split Shot Fabrik arbeiten.
Bei den aufgerufenen Hardy Preisen wären solche Dinger doch wohl Hand gerollt & Mund gelutscht.


----------



## geomas

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ne kleine Flex tut es auch



Niemand hätte damals dem „kleinen langhaarigen Anarchisten” mit abgewetzter Jeansjacke ein so gefährliches Instrument in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Klasse Georg, mit dem Stahlwürfel musste ich mich auch zwei Wochen meines Lehrlingslebens beschäftigen. Das Teil hatte ich beim letzten Umzug sogar noch wiedergefunden, aber ihn der Mülltonne übergeben. Der Würfel war nur noch rostig.


Ich war so ca. 10 Jahre Ausbildungsmeister 1.Lehrjahr (Metallbauer) in  einer Bildungseinrichtung. Ratet doch mal was die Jungens so als erstes "Projekt" hatten. Richtig, einen Würfel. Allen die an diesem Scheißding verzweifelt sind sei gesagt, es gibt weitaus einfachere arbeiten.


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir schon die Frage stelle, in welche Richtung rotieren diese Gardner Teile eigentlich?
> Es bringt ja nichts die Schnur noch weiter zu verdrehen.



Die verlinkten Dinger würden entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn drehen, vom Angler aus Richtung Wasser schauend. Die Frage ist nun ob du weißt, in welche Richtung deine Schnur verdrallt ist.


----------



## Bleizange

geomas schrieb:


> Ich denke mit Grausen an meine Lehrlingszeit zurück („Feile einen Stahlwürfel!”)


Bei uns dachten die Lehrmeister praktischer und wir mussten ein Windeisen und einen Minischraubstock feilen. Das Windeisen liegt in irgendeiner Kiste und der Schraubstock klemmt am Kellerregal.

Da ich meinen Arm schonen muss, konnte ich leider nicht ans Wasser. Aber irgendwas mit Angeln sollte es heute dann doch sein. Also Schnur und Haken geschnappt und Vorfächer für die nächste Saison gebunden. Beim 16er Haken von Gamakatsu (LS-1040R) bin ich fast verzweifelt und überlege mir ob ich Zukunft lieber gebunden Haken kaufen soll, oder nur noch Eisen ab Größe 10 verwende.  Der 8er von Owner (50057) machte mir weniger Sorgen. Viel besser klappte es allerdings mit den  8er Specimen Barbless von Drennan, denn der hat ein Öhr.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun ob du weißt, in welche Richtung deine Schnur verdrallt ist.



Eine gute Frage, leider habe ich meine Wenderolle gerade nicht zur Hand.


----------



## Tricast

barbless angler schrieb:


> Da ich meinen Arm schonen muss, konnte ich leider nicht ans Wasser. Aber irgendwas mit Angeln sollte es heute dann doch sein. Also Schnur und Haken geschnappt und Vorfächer für die nächste Saison gebunden. Beim 16er Haken von Gamakatsu (LS-1040R) bin ich fast verzweifelt und überlege mir ob ich Zukunft lieber gebunden Haken kaufen soll, oder nur noch Eisen ab Größe 10 verwende.  Der 8er von Owner (50057) machte mir weniger Sorgen. Viel besser klappte es allerdings mit den  8er Specimen Barbless von Drennan, denn der hat ein Öhr.



Hast Du denn keine Hakenbindemaschine? Die kleinen elektrischen halte ich nicht für zielführend gerade bei kleinen Haken. Schlögl bietet z.B. eine brauchbare an.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bleizange

Tricast schrieb:


> Hast Du denn keine Hakenbindemaschine? Die kleinen elektrischen halte ich nicht für zielführend gerade bei kleinen Haken. Schlögl bietet z.B. eine brauchbare an.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Nein, habe nur so ein kleines schwarzes Kunststoffteil zum Hakenbinden. 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Maschine. Das wäre eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Die kleinen elektrischen halte ich nicht für zielführend gerade bei kleinen Haken.



Meinst du so ein Moped?







Das Teil hat mir vor einiger Zeit einmal ein Kumpel geschenkt, benutzt habe ich es allerdings noch nicht wirklich. Ein Fehler?
Die Anleitung rät zu Hakengrößen von 4 bis 18 und zu Schnurstärken von 0,06mm bis 0,30mm.

Ich fische auch gerne mit direkt an die Hauptschnur gebundenem Haken, dann allerdings ausschließlich mit Öhrhaken.


----------



## Andal

Ich möchte gerne den Haufen Feilspäne sehen, den mißmutige Azubis jedes Jahr erzeugen müssen! 



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Unser "Vorsteher" Hund Schila steht auch voll auf Möhren, wenn ich mal ne Möhre schäle steht sie Gewehr bei Fuß
> Anhang anzeigen 359399


Wieso Vorsteher? Das ist doch eine Hintersitzende!


----------



## rutilus69

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Unser "Vorsteher" Hund Schila steht auch voll auf Möhren, wenn ich mal ne Möhre schäle steht sie Gewehr bei Fuß
> Anhang anzeigen 359399


So ein Veggie - Knochen ist ja aber auch was gutes .....


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne den Haufen Feilspäne sehen, den mißmutige Azubis jedes Jahr erzeugen müssen!
> 
> 
> Wieso Vorsteher? Das ist doch eine Hintersitzende!


Die steht mir immer vor, für das Foto hab ich die Beine von der Couch genommen, überall wo ich mich hinbegebe folgt sie mir und positioniert sich vor meinen Füßen,  daher    Meine Frau behauptet, dass sie nur darauf wartet, dass ich mal was zu Essen fallen lasse, passiert bei mir wohl öfters.... Ich halte das für ein böses Gerücht


----------



## Andal

Ich frage mich heute noch, was die endlose Feilerei bringen sollte.

Von den Gesellen feilte keiner mehr. Flex, Bandschleifer, Drehbank, Fräser... war ja alles da und die Feilen stammten eh alles aus der Gründerzeit - des römischen Imperiums.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich heute noch, was die endlose Feilerei bringen sollte.



Fragte sich der Knastbruder und war trotzdem froh, dass ihm seine Frau diesen einen - sehr speziellen - Kuchen buk.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Fragte sich der Knastbruder und war trotzdem froh, dass ihm seine Frau diesen einen - sehr speziellen - Kuchen buk.


Wenn ich da an meine Ex-Gattin denke, hätte ich mich über die verunreinigten Backwaren beschwert und Haftverlängerung beantragt.


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich heute noch, was die endlose Feilerei bringen sollte.
> 
> Von den Gesellen feilte keiner mehr. Flex, Bandschleifer, Drehbank, Fräser... war ja alles da und die Feilen stammten eh alles aus der Gründerzeit - des römischen Imperiums.


Es waren ja nicht nur Feilarbeiten. Da gabs noch sägen mit der Handbügelsäge. Meißeln war besonders beliebt. (Ich habe meterweise Hansaplast verteilt). Kann mich an einen Monatsbericht erinnern, Da hatte ein Azubi Nutten gehämmert (er meinte Nuten gemeißelt) War immer sehr lustig was die Jungens so zu Papier brachten.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bin auch wider vom Wasser daheim, die Hände müssen erstmal auftauen. Bei mir sinds heut englische Verhältnisse, da würde ein schwarz weiß Film vom Edgar Walles super dazu passen....vielleicht gönne ich mir den später auch.....erstmal wider warm werden. 5 Grad hat das Thermometer heute gezeigt und dementsprechend war auch der Fang = 0.
> Ich hab nicht viele Tage im Jahr wo es ohne Fisch heim geht, heute war definitiv einer. Die Semmel wollten nur die kleinen und meine Quick Shadow hat ebenfalls den Dienst quittiert. Das Fett an den Kurbeln war schlichtweg fest, da werd ich nach dem aufwärmen mal ran müssen. Nächstes We starte ich wider einen Versuch und dann hoffentlich mit Fisch.
> Petri auch noch an alle Fänger dieses Wochenendes.


Josef, nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag. Dann hast du ja einen Grund, am Schneiderstammtisch einen Bericht zu verfassen. Viel Glück für das kommende WE. 
Allen anderen ein Herzliches Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Es waren ja nicht nur Feilarbeiten. Da gabs noch sägen mit der Handbügelsäge. Meißeln war besonders beliebt. (Ich habe meterweise Hansaplast verteilt). Kann mich an einen Monatsbericht erinnern, Da hatte ein Azubi Nutten gehämmert (er meinte Nuten gemeißelt) War immer sehr lustig was die Jungens so zu Papier brachten.


Am ersten richtigen Tag Berufsschule schrieb der Lehrer die Aufgabe x = 1/2 + 1/4 an die Tafel. Mindestens 30 min. wurde dann diskutiert, was das sein könnte. Erst als er eine Halbe Bier und einen Schoppen Wein ins Spiel brachte, kam man langsam der Lösung auf die Spur.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> ...Berufsschule...



Kommt ein Mann zum Metzger:
_"Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne etwas von der groben Fetten."_

Daraufhin der Metzgermeister:
_"Das tut mir leid, unsere Auszubildende hat heute Berufsschule."   _


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann zum Metzger:
> _"Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne etwas von der groben Fetten."_
> 
> Daraufhin der Metzgermeister:
> _"Das tut mir leid, unsere Auszubildende hat heute Berufsschule."   _


Junge junge, auch wenn für Niveau weniger Werbung als für die Handcreme gemacht wird, wir sollten es halten


----------



## Tricast

So, das Team Hoope war Heute natürlich bei dem shönen Wetter auch wieder los und wir haben mit der Feederrute gefischt. Ich hatte zum ersten mal die 13,5cm Feeder-Montage gebunden und auch gefischt. Die Montage hat sich gut gemacht, keine Tüddel oder anderweitige Verhedderungen. Leider konnte ich die Montage noch nicht so richtig testen da nur *ein* kleines Rotauge gebissen hat. Susanne hat eine normale Durchlaufmontage gefischt.
Ausprobieren wollte ich heute auch die Rute mit geflochtener Schnur und Schlagschnur. Die beiden habe ich mittels eines Albright-Knoten verbunden. Da die englischen Feeder-Ruten und besonders die Spitzen sehr kleine Ringe haben wollte ich probieren ob es mit dem Knoten Schwierigkeiten gibt. Es ging alles reibungslos. An der 12ft. Series 7 Carp Puddle Chuckers habe ich eine 0,5 oz Drennan Fast Taper Glasspitze (Drennan hat da nur Glasspitzen) gefischt; die Anzeige war sehr sensibel und selbst der 20gr. Korb blieb beim spannen liegen. 

Gruß Heinz

Ach ja, Heute hatte ich einen Fisch mehr als Frau Hübner.


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Und zudem angeln wir morgen als Team,



Und nur deshalb muß ich nicht in den Schneiderstammtisch - ich bin nämlich Teamangler...
Und ich bin natürlich auch ein aussergewöhnlich guter Angler...
Und ich kann mir so garnicht erklähren warum ich so rein garnix gefangen habe...
Und natürlich hat mich der @Captain_H00k gnadenlos an die Wand geangelt..
Und nun möchte ich diese überaus demütigende Erfahrung verdrängen....


----------



## geomas

Super Sache, Heinz - herzliches Petri zu dem einen Fisch mehr als Frau Hübner!
Danke für die technischen Infos - ein der 13,5cm-Montage ähnliches „Rig” habe ich bereits probiert und werde den Schlöglschen Tipp mal in die Praxis umsetzen.
Mit Geflecht habe ich ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr auf Friedfisch geangelt.


----------



## Andal

Wieso sollte es für die Drennan PC keine Carbonspitzen geben? Für meine 11 ft. PC MF habe ich die problemlos bei Ebay bekommen.


----------



## geomas

Lieber @rhinefisher - das sieht aber gut aus im Hafen (?). Hoffentlich konntest Du wenigstens das offenbar gute Wetter genießen nach all der Fahrerei.
Bin schon gespannt, was Dein Team-Angler so fangen konnte.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es für die Drennan PC keine Carbonspitzen geben? Für meine 11 ft. PC MF habe ich die problemlos bei Ebay bekommen.



Aber keine 0,5 Oz. Das meinte Heinz wohl. Originalspitzen aus Carbon für die klassischen Drennan-Ruten gibts ab 2 Unzen, so ich nicht irre.


----------



## Andal

Das wär nicht schlecht, wenn wir alle vom gleichen reden würden.


----------



## Tobias85

Sagt mal, nutzt von euch eigentlich jemand einen Bait Dropper und kann ein Modell empfehlen? Habe im Netz jetzt verschiedene Modelle gefunden von Kogha, Perca, Dinsmore, etc., wobei der Dinsmore aus Plastik nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend ist. Ich hab die Barben noch nicht aufgegeben für dieses Jahr, will aber die Futtertaktik ändern.


----------



## Tricast

Hier noch eine Ergänzung zu der 13,5 cm Feedermontage von Michael Schlögl.





Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Andal : Meine Aussage bezüglich der Drennan Glasfaserspitzen bezog sich auf die 0,5 oz Spitze. Die gibt es sogar als Slow Taper und als Fast Taper Spitze, aber eben nicht als Carbon. 



Tricast schrieb:


> An der 12ft. Series 7 Carp Puddle Chuckers habe ich eine 0,5 oz Drennan Fast Taper Glasspitze (Drennan hat da nur Glasspitzen) gefischt; die Anzeige war sehr sensibel und selbst der 20gr. Korb blieb beim spannen liegen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und nur deshalb muß ich nicht in den Schneiderstammtisch - ich bin nämlich Teamangler...
> Und ich bin natürlich auch ein aussergewöhnlich guter Angler...
> Und ich kann mir so garnicht erklähren warum ich so rein garnix gefangen habe...
> Und natürlich hat mich der @Captain_H00k gnadenlos an die Wand geangelt..
> Und nun möchte ich diese überaus demütigende Erfahrung verdrängen....



Im verdrängen bin ich auch ein ganz großer wenn mal nichts gebissen hat. Aber lassen wir uns deshalb entmutigen? NEIN!!! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## hester

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meinst du so ein Moped?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359406
> 
> 
> Das Teil hat mir vor einiger Zeit einmal ein Kumpel geschenkt, benutzt habe ich es allerdings noch nicht wirklich. Ein Fehler?
> Die Anleitung rät zu Hakengrößen von 4 bis 18 und zu Schnurstärken von 0,06mm bis 0,30mm.
> 
> Ich fische auch gerne mit direkt an die Hauptschnur gebundenem Haken, dann allerdings ausschließlich mit Öhrhaken.


Das Teil benutze ich schon seit Jahren zum Hakenbinden, funktioniert super. Ich binde bis 20er Haken damit, Vorraussetzung ist, das der Hakenschenkel lang genug ist. Mein Lieblingshaken für Plötz in den kleinen Größen 16--20 ist der Tubertini Serie 2, wenns stabiler sein soll Tubertini Serie 26.


----------



## Breamhunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gibt doch auch diesen Möhre Gummifisch






Als jerkbait auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85  - Middy bietet Baitdropper im 2er-Pack an. Die sind relativ günstig und machen einen brauchbaren Eindruck. 
Benutzt habe ich meine noch nicht, einer von ihnen ist jetzt bei @Fantastic Fishing . Vielleicht kann ÖffÖff schon was aus der Praxis berichten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Von wem meine Baitdropper sind, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Die Teile sind aus schwarzem Stahlblech und funktionieren prima. Es war so ein 3er Set. Der Öffnungsmechanismur hat bislang immer zuverlässig gearbeitet.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Lieber @rhinefisher - das sieht aber gut aus im Hafen (?). Hoffentlich konntest Du wenigstens das offenbar gute Wetter genießen nach all der Fahrerei.
> Bin schon gespannt, was Dein Team-Angler so fangen konnte.



Ja - das Wetter war toll, der Hook hat köstliche Pommes Currywurst besorgt und selbst der Köter war halbwegs lieb...
Aber das hilft ja nicht weiter, wenn ich zu blöd bin wenigstens EINEN Fisch zu fangen...
Tröstlich ist, dass ausser dem Hook, niemand auch nur den kleinsten Fisch gesehen hat.
Dabei stank es geradezu nach Fisch - die Rahmenbedingungen waren gut.
Wirklich erklähren kann ich mir das nicht..


----------



## rhinefisher

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl kein guter Angler mehr zu sein.
Vielleicht waren die vielen Jahre, in denen ich bloß so semimotiviert war, nicht gut für meine Fähigkeiten.
Man kann Angeln wohl auch verlernen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nicht das Angeln insgesamt, aber die Fischmagie bzw. die dazu auch nötige Biobatterie ...

Irgendwie musst du   mal langsam aufladen, bevor der Akku leer geht.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl kein guter Angler mehr zu sein.
> Vielleicht waren die vielen Jahre, in denen ich bloß so semimotiviert war, nicht gut für meine Fähigkeiten.
> Man kann Angeln wohl auch verlernen...



Gibt es denn keine „einfachen Angelstellen” in Deiner Umgebung, wo Du mit leichtem Gepäck=übersichtlichem Besteck einfach ohne Druck angeln kannst? Vielleicht haben sich im Laufe der Jahre die Vorlieben der Fische und die Gewässer langsam verändert.
Meine derzeitigen Angelstellen sahen vor 10 Jahren komplett anders aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl kein guter Angler mehr zu sein.
> Vielleicht waren die vielen Jahre, in denen ich bloß so semimotiviert war, nicht gut für meine Fähigkeiten.
> Man kann Angeln wohl auch verlernen...



Das Angeln als technischen Vorgang nicht aber man kann seine "watercraft" verlieren wenn man nicht oft genug am Wasser ist.


----------



## skyduck

ich glaube nicht, dass man da wirklich was verlernt, ist oft  nur eine Frage der Motivation, des Ehrgeizes und nicht zuletzt auch der Prioritäten und Häufigkeit des Tuns.
Ich habe schon mehrere solcher Phasen durch... Biste nicht so motiviert und konzentriert fängt man auch oft weniger aber man kann ja auch nicht immer gleich stark dafür brennen, oftmals machen einen die Lebensumstände da schon einen Strich durch. Einfach weiter machen und die Sternstunden kommen dann auch mal wieder oder sich eingestehen, dass man gerade wirklich andere Interesse hat und es vielleicht auch mal ruhen lassen. Ich habe auch schon mehrmals bis zu 2 Jahre komplett ausgesetzt und es gab sogar mal eine Zeit in der ich nicht mal irgendwas an Angelkrempel gehabt habe aber das Fieber kam dann immer irgendwie wieder und dann auch mit erstarkter Motivation.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> aber die Fischmagie





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> "watercraft"



Ja, genau das meine ich - man verliert das Gefühl fürs Wasser und den Fisch.
Da muß ich jetzt mal dran arbeiten...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau. Einfach öfter ans Wasser. Dann kommt das von ganz allein zurück.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl kein guter Angler mehr zu sein.
> Vielleicht waren die vielen Jahre, in denen ich bloß so semimotiviert war, nicht gut für meine Fähigkeiten.
> Man kann Angeln wohl auch verlernen...


Hans Müller, ein guter Freund von uns sagte mal: Angeln kann man nicht lernen, das muß man können.
Somit kannst Du das auch nicht verlernen! Also Kopf hoch und immer daran denken: Fische fängt man im Wasser. Und bestimmt war ein Hecht auf deinen Futterplatz und Du bist ganz unschuldig an der Misere. Bei mir waren in den letzten Tagen immer Hechte auf dem Futterplatz, anders kann ich mir das sonst auch nicht erklären. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja, genau das meine ich - man verliert das Gefühl fürs Wasser und den Fisch.
> Da muß ich jetzt mal dran arbeiten...


Hast du nicht irgendwas kleineres in deinen Portfolio, außer Ruhr und Rhein. Gerade die kleineren Gewässer helfen einen wieder viel schneller zur Verbindung als diese Riesen Ströme, da tue ich mich auch nach Jahren noch schwer mit...


----------



## geomas

@Tricast - mal ne Nachfrage: auf welche Distanz (in etwa) hast Du zuletzt mit der 0,5Oz Fast Taper Spitze gefischt? 
Ich habe ne alte Drennan 12ft-Feeder im Zulauf und muß evtl. Spitzen nachkaufen. 
Bei Spitzen unter ner Unze hätte ich Bedenken, etwas schwungvoller zu werfen.

Und hast Du an der Puddle Chucker auch schon Slow Taper Spitzen benutzt?
Unterscheiden sich Slow und Fast Taper auch vom Werfen her?
Vielleicht kann auch @hester was dazu beitragen. Danke!


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas und @Wuemmehunter: Danke für eure Hinweise. Ein 3er-Set finde ich nirgends im Netz, dann werd ich mir wohl erstmal das Middy Set besorgen.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas: Ich habe gestern mit einem 30 gr. Korb (Guru X-Change Bait Up, den großen) eine Ladung angefüttert und dann mit einem 20 gr. Edelstahlkorb  (Zammataro NL 4x10 ) weitergeangelt. Habe die Rute voll durchgezogen ( muß allerdigs auch sagen ich bin nicht der begnadete Werfer ) und hatte nie das Gefühl das die Spitze den Geist aufgibt. Bei uns angeln welche mit einer 0,25 oz Spitze an der leichten Acolyte und haben auch keine Hemmungen.
Die Fast Taper hat einen Ring mehr als die Slow Taper Spitze und das vor allem im Spitzenbereich. Mir gefällt die Fast Taper besser ohne jetzt den Unterschied erklären zu können. Finde die Biegekurve beim spannen harmonischer.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Heinz


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast - mal ne Nachfrage: auf welche Distanz (in etwa) hast Du zuletzt mit der 0,5Oz Fast Taper Spitze gefischt?
> Ich habe ne alte Drennan 12ft-Feeder im Zulauf und muß evtl. Spitzen nachkaufen.
> Bei Spitzen unter ner Unze hätte ich Bedenken, etwas schwungvoller zu werfen.
> 
> Und hast Du an der Puddle Chucker auch schon Slow Taper Spitzen benutzt?
> Unterscheiden sich Slow und Fast Taper auch vom Werfen her?
> Vielleicht kann auch @hester was dazu beitragen. Danke!


Meine Empfehlung auf jeden Fall Fast Taper, der Unterschied zur Slow Taper ist wirklich spürbar und das merkt man auch beim Werfen. 3/4 oz Fast Taper ist die empfindlichste Spitze die ich an der Medium Feeder Combo benutze mit 20 gr. Methodkorb, Wurfweite so zwischen 20 und 30 Metern, mit Fast Taper geht das noch einigermaßen zielgenau, die Slowtaper ist mir da doch zu weich. Aber lass dich nicht täuschen, die Spitzen bekommst du auch mit schwungvollen Würfen nicht klein, die können mehr ab als manche ihnen zutrauen, dies gilt auch für die Silstar

oh, da war Tricast aber schneller, ich kann seine Aussagen nur voll bestätigen


----------



## geomas

@Tricast und @hester - vielen herzlichen Dank Euch beiden! 
Die ergatterte alte Drennen-Rute ist ne „Super Feeder” mit vermutlich mehr Power als die (alte) Medium-Feeder. 
Damals wurden vermutlich alle Ruten mut Slow-Taper-Spitzen geliefert, so meine Vermutung. 

Danke!


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Noch einmal auf dein Vorhaben bezüglich der Barben zurück zu kommen. Hast Du schon einmal Gedanken an geklebte Maden verschwendet? Damit kannst Du auch größere Mengen Maden anfüttern oder auch Partikel.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> @Tricast und @hester - vielen herzlichen Dank Euch beiden!
> Die ergatterte alte Drennen-Rute ist ne „Super Feeder” mit vermutlich mehr Power als die (alte) Medium-Feeder.
> Damals wurden vermutlich alle Ruten mut Slow-Taper-Spitzen geliefert, so meine Vermutung.
> 
> Danke!


@geomas : Dann kaufst Du dir halt andere Spitzen. Auswahl gibt es ja genug. Wenn der Durchmesser stimmt dann gibt es doch kein Halten mehr für Dich. Ich habe mir damals die Drennan gekauft wegen der Harmonie im Aussehen bezüglich der Ringgrößen. Feederruten hier bei uns und in NL haben meist größere Ringe (oder wie die Holländer sagen: grote Ogen) auf den Spitzen und das sah für mich nicht gut aus an der Drennan (das Auge fischt mit). Ich habe meine Drennan Spitzen von Baitstore, aber es gibt auch andere Händler mit den Spitzen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Danke, Heinz - der örtliche riesige Angelladen hat keine vernünftige Auswahl an Ersatzspitzen (zum Probieren).
Immerhin klappt das jetzt mit der regelmäßigen Maden-Lieferung (nach Bestellung).
Baitstore hab ich schon angeschrieben wegen der Fast-Taper-Tips. 
Mal sehen, welche Spitzen bei der alten Drennan Feeder-Rute dabei sind.


----------



## geomas

So, hier ist der Himmel ultragrau und die Luft etwa 6 Grad kühl. Immerhin trocken und ein scharfer Wind weht auch nicht. 
Habe vorhin die Angelstelle mit ein paar gemischten Pellets vorgefüttert und werde wohl gleich mal los. 
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich wie zuletzt direkt dran mit der superkurzen Rute Fische oder vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer aus angele. 
Das wären auch nur 15 Meter oder so.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wann willst Du denn mal die 40m in Angriff nehmen? Nicht das Du wieder alles vergisst was ÖffÖff Dir mühsam beigebracht hat. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> @Tobias85 : Noch einmal auf dein Vorhaben bezüglich der Barben zurück zu kommen. Hast Du schon einmal Gedanken an geklebte Maden verschwendet? Damit kannst Du auch größere Mengen Maden anfüttern oder auch Partikel.



Danke für den Hinweis. Dran gedacht habe ich schon und ich habe auch Madenkleber hier. Der Ball brauche ja aber einen Moment um sich am Grund aufzulösen und ich habe diffuse Bedenken, dass ihn die Strömung bis dahin schon um einige Meter versetzt hat. Mit dem Baitdropper fühle ich mich da sicherer. Und ich glaube, dass ich beim Werfen mit Bällen nie so gut die Strömungskante treffen würde, ich kenn ja mein Wurftalent.


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch ist oder war ein 46er Abramis brama. Auf Caster+2Maden. Mal sehen ob es noch ei.. ...

...zwei dienstliche Telefonate später gab es eben nen 20er Plötz auf Breadpunch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, daß es irgendeine praktikable Lösung für den Handel mit dem UK geben wird.



Aus gegebenem Anlass rücke ich dieses Thema noch einmal in den Fokus des Ükels.
Mit dem 31. Dezember 2020 - also Ende nächsten Monats - werden wieder Einfuhrumsatzsteuer & Zoll für UK Tackle-Deals fällig.
Ein etwaiges Freihandelsabkommen soll auf solche Art von Geschäften allerdings keine Auswirkungen haben, es wird also teuer.  

Wie haltet Ihr es zukünftig mit euren Käufen in Großbritannien? Gibt es irgendwelche praktikablen Lösungen?
Oder wollen wir schon einmal sammeln und uns irgendwo ein ausgemustertes kolumbianisches Drogen bzw. Tackle U-Boot besorgen?


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @Andal : Meine Aussage bezüglich der Drennan Glasfaserspitzen bezog sich auf die 0,5 oz Spitze. Die gibt es sogar als Slow Taper und als Fast Taper Spitze, aber eben nicht als Carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Vermutlich wären dann die 0,5 oz. Spitzen auch so dünn, dass sie schon bei einer lauen Brise brechen. Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass ich die 0,5er jemals an meiner PCMF gefischt hätte. Da sind die 1,0 bis 2,5 oz. viel mehr gefragt. Ordentlicher Überstand bei der Ablage geben auch eine feine Bissanzeige, ohne dass jeder Grashalm ein "Erdbeben" auslöst.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl kein guter Angler mehr zu sein.
> Vielleicht waren die vielen Jahre, in denen ich bloß so semimotiviert war, nicht gut für meine Fähigkeiten.
> Man kann Angeln wohl auch verlernen...


Das hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch. Da ging fast 12 Monate einfach nix. Seit das wieder vorbei ist und ich wieder fange, ist mein (ehemaliger!?) Angelkumpel angefressen, weil er nicht mehr der Automatisch- und Vielfänger ist. 
Das muss man alles aussitzen und mit Sturheit strafen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie haltet Ihr es zukünftig mit euren Käufen in Großbritannien? Gibt es irgendwelche praktikablen Lösungen?
> Oder wollen wir schon einmal sammeln und uns irgendwo ein ausgemustertes kolumbianisches Drogen bzw. Tackle U-Boot besorgen?


Ja, es gab in der Tat schon einmal Überlegungen hinsichtlich der Post-Brexit-Zeit:


Minimax schrieb:


> Aber auch nach dem Brexit bist Du als Küstenbewohner ja an der Quelle.. Nachts werden Ruderboote leise an glitschigen Kais festmachen.. In frostkalten Nebelschwaden laden zwielichtige Gestalten in Dreispitzen und Pelerinen leise hustend geheimnisvolle Kisten aus, Zöllner schauen in eine andere Richtung, denn Übereifrige sind schon verschwunden, man munkelt viel... Drennan Ruten, Centrepins, Dinsmore Bleie finden auf verschlungenen Wegen ihren Weg ins Herz des Kontinents...Und irgendwo in Rheinland oder Hessen oder sonstwo fragt ein Friedfischangler mit starrem Blick seinen Angelhändler: Ja, Balzer ist nett aber...hast Du nicht noch ...anderes Tackle?
> Mantel-und-Degen Coarse Fishing, yeah,


Wobei die Idee mit einem gebrauchten (geleastem?) Narco-Uboot natürlich absolut grossartig und technisch viel zeitgemässer wäre. Würden wir uns für eine Lösung via Seeweg entscheiden, ständen auch gleich Bremen/Bremerhaven bzw. Rostock als Anlandestellen mit Ükel-Präsenz zur Verfügung. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre der Transport mit einem Flugzeug, und nächtliche Fallschirmabwürfe gutgepolsterter Pakete über Wiesen und Feldern mit Leuchtzeichen.
Tim und Struppi Band 3, Die Schwarze Insel kann hier gut als Anleitung dienen. Damit könnten wir die Ware aus England auch direkt ins Herz des Kontinents liefern.

@Tobias85 #Baitdropper
Ich habe auch irgendwo einen Baitdropper mittlerer Größe mit ich glaube 15 oder 20 g rumliegen- ungebraucht (bis auf einen Test oder zwei). Mein DIlemma:
Fürs Grundangeln brauche ich ihn nicht, da gibts Madenkörbchen. Und an meine kostbare, leichte Trottingmatch traue ich mich nicht, das schwere Gelöte dranzuhängen und auszubringen, das wiegt ja doch einiges, von der Wurfkontrolle grade mit Pin ganz zu schweigen. Ich vermute aber, das es ja doch möglich sein muss. Hmmm...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Post-Brexit-Zeit...



Wir könnten auch jemanden ins Exil nach GB entsenden, quasi ein Ükel-Vorposten in der britisch besetzten Zone. Für Geschenksendungen fallen die Einfuhrabgaben nämlich weniger hoch bzw. streng aus. Allerdings darf bei einer solchen Geschenksendung keine Bezahlung an den Absender geleistet werden.

Daher nun meine Frage, haben wir hier irgendwelche selbstlosen & finanziell unabhängigen Philanthropen unter uns?

Ich würde es ja machen, angesichts der drohenden Minzsauce und Kartoffelchips mit Essiggeschmack kann von Selbstlosigkeit allerdings keine Rede sein.
Ach ja und Geld habe ich auch keines.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Und an meine kostbare, leichte Trottingmatch traue ich mich nicht, das schwere Gelöte dranzuhängen und auszubringen, das wiegt ja doch einiges, von der Wurfkontrolle grade mit Pin ganz zu schweigen. Ich vermute aber, das es ja doch möglich sein muss. Hmmm...



Leichte Pendelwürfe oder Absenken unter der Rutenspitze sollte sie doch sicher aushalten, oder? 15-20g ist ja auch nicht die Welt, da zerrt ein Döbel doch stärker an der Spitze. Beim Trotten kommst du ja eh kaum weiter raus, da muss der Baitdropper also auch nicht nenneswert rausbefördert werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Daher nun meine Frage, haben wir hier irgendwelche selbstlosen & finanziell unabhängigen Philanthropen unter uns?



@Andal schwärmt doch regelmäíg von den schottischen Moor-Rotfedern. Wenn wir ihn jetzt noch ausreichend mit walisischen Barbel-Videos zuspammen, dann bin ich zuversichtlich, dass er sich schon ganz bald bereiterklären wird.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Andal schwärmt doch regelmäíg von den schottischen Moor-Rotfedern. Wenn wir ihn jetzt noch ausreichend mit walisischen Barbel-Videos zuspammen, dann bin ich zuversichtlich, dass er sich schon ganz bald bereiterklären wird.



Aber nicht dass er uns dann nur Moor und Rotfedern schickt, weil er finanziell eventuell doch einmal einen kleinen Engpass hat.


----------



## Andal

Meine beiden Baitdropper, einen kleineren und einen richtigen Eimer, habe ich 1999 in Irland gekauft. Weiss der Henker, von wem die sind. Bei dem Eimer meinte der Ladner, "Take an extra rod  for feeding!" - Genau da war dann auch das "Problem" zu Hause. Wegen dem Füttern eine extra Rute mitzunehmen war mir immer zu viel. Aber der kleine BD ist gerne genutzt, lässt sich der doch auch mit leichten Ruten noch sehr gut hinauspendeln und danach macht ein zartes Grundblei viel weniger Krach, als ein Futterkörbchen.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Andal schwärmt doch regelmäíg von den schottischen Moor-Rotfedern. Wenn wir ihn jetzt noch ausreichend mit walisischen Barbel-Videos zuspammen, dann bin ich zuversichtlich, dass er sich schon ganz bald bereiterklären wird.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber nicht dass er uns dann nur Moor und Rotfedern schickt, weil er finanziell eventuell doch einmal einen kleinen Engpass hat.


Am Willen, der gewissen nichtrechsstaatlichen Einstellung und dem sonstigen Trieb sollte es nicht gebrechen. Nur an der finanziellen Unabhängigkeit müsste man gewaltig was machen!


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl kein guter Angler mehr zu sein.
> Vielleicht waren die vielen Jahre, in denen ich bloß so semimotiviert war, nicht gut für meine Fähigkeiten.
> Man kann Angeln wohl auch verlernen...



Bitte hör auf sowas zu sagen,das ist doch Quatsch 
DU hast mir letztendlich das Angeln beigebracht,also kann das gar nicht sein !!!
Und viele Stellen die Du mir zuvor gezeigt hast,haben mich erst an den Fisch gebracht.
Es ist halt eher so,dass ich da um einiges mehr Elan rein stecke an den Spots massenhaft anfüttere.
Als Info für die Jungs hier,der @rhinefisher hat das zwar zu Anfang gestern auch gemacht,und nen guten Futterplatz kreiert.
Aber der Spot war gestern leider tot,und das ging auf meine Kappe,weil ja meine Spotwahl.
Ich habe dann 2 Rotaugen auf den ganzen Tag geholt,aber nur weil ich es fast schon erzwungen habe ,sprich wirklich dutzende Körbe an diversen Spots rausgehauen.
Wohingehen Du nach ner Weile nicht mehr soviel neu angefüttert hast,bzw einfach etwas weniger.Ich glaube im Nachhinein hat es einzig und alleine daran gelegen,und natürlich auch ein wenig Glück 
Ich poste mal nur eins der beiden Rotaugen,von dem zweiten hab ich kein gutes Bild mehr gemacht.Und rühmen kann man sich mit der Größe ebenfalls nicht.Zudem waren auch weitere Angler gestern da,von denen _keiner_ sonst was gefangen hat,was auch einfach für nen schlechten Tag spricht.

Als Info zu den Montagen die ich gepostet hatte,die Scheuermann Montage ist beim ersten Wurf inklusive Korb abgerissen 
Gehalten hat dann nur die von Match Fishing Films bzw Joe Carass ( Siehe Bild ).Ob es an der Schnur lag,ne 0.28er Broxxline als TopShot in Kombination mit nem 50g Korb,kann ich nicht sagen.In jedem Fall habe ich die andere dann an beiden Ruten durchgefischt.

Also bitte keinen Kopf machen @rhinefisher ,wir holen das demnächst nach und dann bekommen wir beide die Catches


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Am Willen, der gewissen nichtrechsstaatlichen Einstellung und dem sonstigen Trieb sollte es nicht gebrechen. Nur an der finanziellen Unabhängigkeit müsste man gewaltig was machen!



5% Provision auf alle Ükel-Geschäfte, die du abwickelst, und du bist ein gemachter Mann!


----------



## geomas

#brexit
#tackleschmuggel

Ich sammele gerade Kronkorken, um mir daraus ein Angelgeräte-Schmuggel-Sub zu löten. 
Leider bin ich erst beim zweiten Kasten Pils und etwas in Sorge, ob es mit der Erstwasserung vor dem Ende der Zollunion klappen kann.
Im Besitz der Sportbootführerscheine Binnen und See bin ich immerhin.


----------



## Andal

Die Zeit des Überganges von halbwegs warm zu richtig kalt ist auch nicht so die Zeit des anglerischen Füllhornes. Ganz anders, wie im Frühjahr bei den ähnlichen Bedingungen. Klar kann man sich jetzt auch noch besacken - wenn man Fortune hat. Aber sitzt man auch nur ein paar Meter neben der Dame, kann es auch problemlos im Absingen französichen Liedgutes enden.


----------



## geomas

So, bin schon wieder zurück. War doch recht frisch am Wasser, hatte beim Händewaschen zu Hause sogar einen leichten „Kneifer” (kennt Ihr den Begriff?).





Habe wieder „ganz kurz” geangelt mit der Pond Wand. Jetzt, mit dem stetigen Rückzug der Vegetation am und im Wasser, wäre dieser Swim auch vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu beangeln. Dann aber besser mit ner etwas längeren Rute. 





Die Plötz waren in etwa von 11cm (siehe Foto) bis zur doppelten Länge groß oder klein.

Immerhin gab es in der relativ kurzen Angelzeit einen Brassen und ein halbes Dutzend Plötz. Der Brassen biß auf 1 Caster mit 2 (lebenden) Maden, die Plötz 1x auf 10mm-Breadpunch und die anderen auf Made und/oder Caster.
Hatte zum Ende hin einen Tüdel in der Schnur und die Frage stand, ob ich diesen „mit Bordmitteln” am Wasser beseitige oder erhobenen Hauptes nach Hause schreite.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #brexit
> #tackleschmuggel
> 
> Ich sammele gerade Kronkorken, um mir daraus ein Angelgeräte-Schmuggel-Sub zu löten.
> Leider bin ich erst beim zweiten Kasten Pils und etwas in Sorge, ob es mit der Erstwasserung vor dem Ende der Zollunion klappen kann.
> Im Besitz der Sportbootführerscheine Binnen und See bin ich immerhin.


Das nenne ich doch mal kernig deutsch! Ein Schmugglerboot selber bauen, bei Nacht und Nebel die Weltmeere damit befahren, dem Zoll ein Schnippchen schlagen, aber alle Papiere vorweisen können.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch jemanden ins Exil nach GB entsenden, quasi ein Ükel-Vorposten in der britisch besetzten Zone.



Ihr könnt ja mal ausprobieren was passiert, wenn Ihr mich (oder irgendeinen von uns) qua Spenden finanziell unabhängig ausstattet, dazu noch mit Geldmitteln für all Eure Bestellwünsche verseht und ins gelobte Land* der Chalkstreams, Döbel und Barben schickt  

@Andal , genau so ein Gehampel mit einer Extra-Rute für den Baitdropper befürchte ich nämlich auch: Das wäre mir ja absolut wesensfremd und würde die ganze herrlich leichte Trotterei ad absurdum führen.
Die Notwendigkeit des Baitdroppers ist ja auch immer ne Frage der Gewässertiefe und der Strömung. Oder andersrum gesagt: VIelleicht muss man sein Gewässer auch danach befragen, ob nicht unter den Bedingungen, unter den die Notwendigkeit des Baitdroppers anfängt, nicht eigentlich auch die Praktikabilität des Trottens aufhört bzw. ohnehin die leichte Bombrute mit Madenkörbchen die bessere Wahl wäre?

*von britisch besetzter Zone kann glaube ich keine Rede sein, ich schätze die wohnen da wirklich schon ne ganze Weile.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> „Kneifer” (kennt Ihr den Begriff?).




Nö.
Ich kenne nur die für die Ohren.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Silberlingen, Geo! Den Begriff Kneifer kenne ich nicht, nehme aber an wir reden vom nadelartig stechenden Schmerz, wenn die halberfrorenen Gliedmaßen wieder auftauen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> #brexit
> #tackleschmuggel
> 
> Ich sammele gerade Kronkorken, um mir daraus ein Angelgeräte-Schmuggel-Sub zu löten.
> Leider bin ich erst beim zweiten Kasten Pils und etwas in Sorge, ob es mit der Erstwasserung vor dem Ende der Zollunion klappen kann.
> Im Besitz der Sportbootführerscheine Binnen und See bin ich immerhin.



Sehr löblich! Lassen Sie sich zur Belohnung vom Koch ein warmes Würstchen geben. 
Saufen für den Regenwald war gestern, hier geht es um höhere Ziele.

Den Sportboot See habe ich auch, fehlt tatsächlich nur noch ein Yellow Submarine. Oder wir starten eine Armada von draufgängerischen Luftmatratzen-Kapitänen, denn drauf gehen werden sie wohl ohne Zweifel. Ein paar werden allerdings auch durchkommen und die Versorgung mit GB-Tackle wäre gewährleistet.


----------



## geomas

#kneifer
#definition

Ja, ich meine den nadelartig stechenden (leichten) Schmerz beim „Auftauen” der Hände.

#SportbootführerscheinzumTackleSchmuggel
Andal, das nennt man „proaktiv”, wenn man Ordnungshüter irritieren kann („Ja, Herr Wachtmeister, ich war zu schnell in der Baustelle, aber ich habe dabei immerhin die STVO gegooglet!”).


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Oder wir starten eine Armada von draufgängerischen Luftmatratzen-Kapitänen



Alles hintereinander gebunden und @Wuemmehunter s Drohne schleppt uns über den Kanal, brilliant!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> @Andal , genau so ein Gehampel mit einer Extra-Rute für den Baitdropper befürchte ich nämlich auch: Das wäre mir ja absolut wesensfremd und würde die ganze herrlich leichte Trotterei ad absurdum führen.
> Die Notwendigkeit des Baitdroppers ist ja auch immer ne Frage der Gewässertiefe und der Strömung. Oder andersrum gesagt: VIelleicht muss man sein Gewässer auch danach befragen, ob nicht unter den Bedingungen, unter den die Notwendigkeit des Baitdroppers anfängt, nicht eigentlich auch die Praktikabilität des Trottens aufhört bzw. ohnehin die leichte Bombrute mit Madenkörbchen die bessere Wahl wäre?
> 
> *von britisch besetzter Zone kann glaube ich keine Rede sein, ich schätze die wohnen da wirklich schon ne ganze Weile.


Der BD ist auch nicht wirklich das Mittel der Wahl beim Trotting. Denn wozu recht kompakt direkt am Grund füttern, wenn man anschließend treibend darüber fischt!? Da erfüllt dann eine Zwille, oder der Knödel aus der Hand viel besser diese Aufgabe.

Und das Spiel "da schickt der Herr den Jockel aus" wäre für uns sicher der gesellschaftliche Untergang!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wahrscheinlich kann man das mit den jetzt wiederkehrenden Zoll- und Einfuhrabgaben tatsächlich nur mit Humor nehmen, ändern kann man daran sowieso nichts. Na gut und es gibt sicherlich auch schlimmeres aber trotzdem ist es blöd, weil vieles bekommt man eben leider nur in GB.

Mal schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich nach einer gewissen Durststrecke aber ja auch noch eine praktikable Lösung für derlei Geschäfte?
Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Minimax

Man darf übrigens auch nicht vergessen, das es inzwischen mehrere Geschäfte und Onlineshops in Deutschland gibt, die viele unserer englischen Lieblingsmarken (Preston, Korum, Drennan, Middy, Dinsmores und weitere) auch ganz regulär führen bzw. bestellen können. Ich sehe das gelassen.


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kann man das mit den jetzt wiederkehrenden Zoll- und Einfuhrabgaben tatsächlich nur mit Humor nehmen, ändern kann man daran sowieso nichts. Na gut und es gibt sicherlich auch schlimmeres aber trotzdem ist es blöd, weil vieles bekommt man eben leider nur in GB.
> 
> Mal schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich nach einer gewissen Durststrecke aber ja auch noch eine praktikable Lösung für derlei Geschäfte?
> Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.



Mal sehen, wie sich der Wechselkurs entwickelt. 
Wäre eigentlich auch mal ein Thema für die @Anglerboard Redaktion , große britische Händler, festlandseuropäische Importeure oder auch Händler in D, die viel mit britischem Gerät zu tun haben, anzuschreiben und uns arme tacklefixierte fishermen zu erleuchten.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Man darf übrigens auch nicht vergessen, das es inzwischen mehrere Geschäfte und Onlineshops in Deutschland gibt, die viele unserer englischen Lieblingsmarken (Preston, Korum, Drennan, Middy, Dinsmores und weitere) auch ganz regulär führen bzw. bestellen können. Ich sehe das gelassen.


Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass viele britische Versender erkannt haben, dass sich mit dem Kontinent doch so manches Pfund verdienen lässt und das sie Mittel und Wege finden werden, sich diesen Reibach nicht zu entgehen lassen. Der Brite an sich hat sich da auch in der Vergangenheit als recht findig gezeigt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Der Brite an sich hat sich da auch in der Vergangenheit als recht findig gezeigt.



Wie sonst hätte er auf seiner einsamen Insel auch all die Jahre überleben sollen?
Robinson Crusoe hatte wenigstens seinen Freitag, der Brite nur Five O’Clock Tea und Minzsauce.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine den nadelartig stechenden (leichten) Schmerz beim „Auftauen” der Hände.



Achja, das geht jetzt wieder los- mein persönlicher Schrecken, bloss das die nadelartig stechenden Schmerzen und die Krallenbildung beireits beim EInfrieren der armen Hände einsetzen. Ganz zu schweigen von der frühen Finsternis und noch etwa dreissig anderen schrecklichen EInschränkungen in der Winterzeit.

Genau diese Sachen sind es, die alle Möglichkeiten der Leichtigkeit und Finesse für mich beim Winterangeln für mich versperren: EIne bittere Ironie, kommt es doch in der kalten Jahreszeit mehr als sonst im Jahr auf Feinheit, Leichtheit und Sensibilität von Gerät und Methoden an. Jederzeit vom Kältetod bedroht und mit den motorischen Fähigkeiten eines Playmobilmännchens ausgestattet, muss ich hingegen auf Lösungen von abscheulicher Grobschlächtigkeit und Robustheit zurückgreifen. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich auch mal einen Testansitz unter den trübdunkelkalten Bedingungen starten und sehen wie die schweren WIntersachen einzusetzen sind.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie sonst hätte er auf seiner einsamen Insel auch all die Jahre überleben sollen?
> Robinson Crusoe hatte wenigstens seinen Freitag, der Brite nur Five O’Clock Tea und Minzsauce.


Wobei ich durchaus lieber die Nachmittage bei Tea, Scones und Sandwiches verbringe, als mit listigen Wilden auf abgelegenen Eilanden im Pazifik.


----------



## geomas

In einem „Bericht” bei Spiegel online vor nem guten Jahr oder so* wurde suggeriert, daß „der oder die Freitag” des „Robinson Crusoe”-Vorbilds Alexander Selkirk in Wahrheit eine Ziege war. Nicht sehr romantisch, die Vorstellung.


*) doch schon länger her: https://www.spiegel.de/internationa...search-the-real-robinson-crusoe-a-605963.html


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> In einem „Bericht” bei Spiegel online vor nem guten Jahr oder so wurde suggeriert, daß „der oder die Freitag” des „Robinson Crusoe”-Vorbilds Alexander Selkirk in Wahrheit eine Ziege war. Nicht sehr romantisch, die Vorstellung.


Wollte man damit die Taliban auf die Kokos Insel locken!?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> In einem „Bericht” bei Spiegel online vor nem guten Jahr oder so wurde suggeriert, daß „der oder die Freitag” des „Robinson Crusoe”-Vorbilds Alexander Selkirk in Wahrheit eine Ziege war. Nicht sehr romantisch, die Vorstellung.


Langjährige AB Erfahrung und Ükelsinne erlauben eine ziemlich genaue Prognose der nun folgenden witzigen Beiträge.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich vermute mal, dass es nicht nur dem Peter und seine Tochter schmerzen würde, wenn der zart aufblühende Markt in Kontinental-Europa wieder wegbrechen würde. Die Herren Drennen, Korum und Preston werden sich etwas einfallen lassen, damit wir weiterhin ihren Stoff zu bezahlbaren Preisen abnehmen. nochmal was ganz anderes: Kann sich noch jemand an Bob Seger und seine silberne Boulettenband erinnern. Bin ich gerade bei Amazon music drauf gestoßen. Auch geiler Stoff....


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kann sich noch jemand an Bob Seger und seine silberne Boulettenband erinnern. Bin ich gerade bei Amazon music drauf gestoßen. Auch geiler Stoff....


Oh ja... Schlaghosen, wehende Indien-Hemden und alles war ziemlich planlos bewegt... keine wirklich üble Zeit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Langjährige AB Erfahrung und Ükelsinne erlauben eine ziemlich genaue Prognose der nun folgenden witzigen Beiträge.



Kommt der Ehemann mit einer Ziege auf dem Arm ins Schlafzimmer:
_"Schau, das ist das Schaf das ich immer bum...e wenn du keine Zeit hast."_

Antwortet die Frau: _"Das ist eine Ziege, du Idiot!"_

Darauf der Mann: _„Wer redet denn mit dir?“

_


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Langjährige AB Erfahrung und Ükelsinne erlauben eine ziemlich genaue Prognose der nun folgenden witzigen Beiträge.



edit: hab den evtl. gar zu missverständlichen Text doch besser gelöscht


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> In einem „Bericht” bei Spiegel online vor nem guten Jahr oder so* wurde suggeriert, daß „der oder die Freitag” des „Robinson Crusoe”-Vorbilds Alexander Selkirk in Wahrheit eine Ziege war. Nicht sehr romantisch, die Vorstellung.
> 
> 
> *) doch schon länger her: https://www.spiegel.de/internationa...search-the-real-robinson-crusoe-a-605963.html




Das lädt zu Spekulatius äääähh...Spakulationen ein. Ist aber auf jeden Fall lustig.

Edit: Oh ihr seid ja schon ein paar Beiträge weiter.


----------



## Andal

Spekulatius sollte man jetzt auch wieder horten. Sie sind eine vorzügliche Basis für das Futter und die Teige in der Frühjahrsfischerei!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Spekulatius sollte man jetzt auch wieder horten. Sie sind eine vorzügliche Basis für das Futter und die Teige in der Frühjahrsfischerei!




Schmecken auch gar nicht schlecht und wenn man an einem kühlen Sommerabend noch Glühwein und Spekulatius hat, ist man fein raus.


----------



## Bootsy48

Moinz in die Runde.... Hab letztens mal wieder weniger Futter verangelt als am Wasser angemischt. Hab gute Erfahrungen gemacht das übrig gebliebene zu Vakumieren. Habt ihr das auch schon probiert?
Super das Aroma konserviert


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einfrieren klappt gut.
Dabei verliert es allerdings an Bindung!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einfrieren klappt gut.
> Dabei verliert es allerdings an Bindung!


Brata dazu und alles wird Betong!


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Dran gedacht habe ich schon und ich habe auch Madenkleber hier. Der Ball brauche ja aber einen Moment um sich am Grund aufzulösen und ich habe diffuse Bedenken, dass ihn die Strömung bis dahin schon um einige Meter versetzt hat. Mit dem Baitdropper fühle ich mich da sicherer. Und ich glaube, dass ich beim Werfen mit Bällen nie so gut die Strömungskante treffen würde, ich kenn ja mein Wurftalent.


Der Chaluppa packt die zusätzlich in den Feederkorb, füttert also mit Körben nur mit Maden an, was ja logischerweise nur geklebt funktioniert. Hatte ich auch mal auf dem Schirm, muss man aber wahrscheinlich dann schon min 2 Liter haben...


----------



## Minimax

Oh, gerade beim zurücklesen muss ich noch dringend herzliche Petris @geomas für den heutigen kalten Ansitz nachreichen, und auch @rhinefisher und @Captain_H00k ein gemeinsames Teampetri zurufen: Sei getröstet, lieber Rhinefisher, das wird schon wieder. Wer wenn nicht Du hat so starke Abwehrkräfte
gegen Selbstzweifel, Frustration (oder Bescheidenheit, husthust) zusammen mit dem Hook wirst Du bald schon wieder in der Gunst Vater Rheins stehen- viel Erfolg Euch beiden!

Das zurücklesen kam übrigens daher, weil ich nochmal die von @Tricast verlinkte Schlögelmontage nachschauen wollte. SIe gefällt mir wegen ihrer Universaltiät und EInfachheit, und ich überlege ernsthaft sie für die kalten ABenden einzusetzen, da ich dort ohnehin auf durchgebundene Montagen verzichten muss und leider Gottes auf Vorfächer oder -Schock!- sogar Haarmontagen muss. Ich denke sogar an den EInsatz von Pellets/Dumbells oder Tauis, jedenfalls an ein breiteres Köderspektrum. Mal sehen.

Ist es ausgemachter Blödsinn nun zum Kältebeginn solche doch härteren, länger liegenden Köder aunszuprobieren, oder vllt. eine Chance? Ich dachte eben daran das ich so seltener den Köder kontrollieren muss und mich aufs Warmbleiben konzentrieren kann, was meint ihr?

@Bootsy48 ANgemachtes Grundfutter kann man problemlos einfrieren auch ohne Vakuumieren, hatte nie Probleme EDIT: Oha, der @Professor Tinca sagts auch gerade, ich schliesse mich an.



@Bankside Dreamer #Capriden: Irgendwie ahnte ich, das Du es sein würdest. Hattu fein macht.


----------



## Tobias85

skyduck schrieb:


> Der Chaluppa packt die zusätzlich in den Feederkorb, füttert also mit Körben nur mit Maden an, was ja logischerweise nur geklebt funktioniert. Hatte ich auch mal auf dem Schirm, muss man aber wahrscheinlich dann schon min 2 Liter haben...



Ja, die Videos kenne ich von ihm. Aber kleiner, nicht unbedingt tiefer Fluss, viele einschlagende Futterkörbe und deren Scheuchwirkung. Die Engländer machen da offenbar bessere Erfahrungen, wenn sie erst massiv anfüttern und dann später wiederkommen und nur noch den Köder auswerfen. An Rhein und Co. ist das sicher weniger kritisch.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> und leider Gottes auf Vorfächer oder -Schock!- sogar Haarmontagen muss



Haarmontagen verwenden Carl&Alex beim gezielten Barbenangeln, weil sie so weniger Döbel haken und dadurch Stress am Platz vermeiden...nur so zur Kenntnisnahme. Hat mit der Nahrungsaufnahme zu tun: Während Barben richtig saugen, nehmen die Döbel die Köder eher mit den Lippen auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich denke sogar an den EInsatz von Pellets/Dumbells oder Tauis, jedenfalls an ein breiteres Köderspektrum. Mal sehen.
> 
> Ist es ausgemachter Blödsinn nun zum Kältebeginn solche doch härteren, länger liegenden Köder aunszuprobieren, oder vllt. eine Chance?





Bei Kälte fressen die Fische bekanntlich weniger/sind schneller satt.
Man muss sie also mit weniger Futter locken. Trotzdem will man mit wenig Futter viel Aroma ins Wasser bringen.
Pellets sind durchaus ok. Dumbells und Boilies aber verströmen kaum Aroma und sind deshlab raus.
Ich setze auf stark aromatische Köder, wie Käse, Teig oder gedipptes Brot.
Das wird schnell gefunden und gefrssen, da man kaum Futter benötigt.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, die Videos kenne ich von ihm. Aber kleiner, nicht unbedingt tiefer Fluss, viele einschlagende Futterkörbe und deren Scheuchwirkung. Die Engländer machen da offenbar bessere Erfahrungen, wenn sie erst massiv anfüttern und dann später wiederkommen und nur noch den Köder auswerfen. An Rhein und Co. ist das sicher weniger kritisch.


Normalerweise reicht es an kleineren Flüssen durchaus, wenn man als erstes füttert und dann in aller Ruhe(!) den Angelplatz aufbaut. Erst in einer Stunde, oder so wiederkommen, ist gar nicht nötig. In Flüssen mit Schiffsverkehr ist es sogar ziemlich sinnlos, weil dann das Futter schon irgendwo ist, nur nicht mehr da, wo man angefüttert hat.

Zur Not dauert es halt eine halbe Stunde bis zum ersten Biss. Aber ob man die Zeit am Platz, oder durch die Gegend tobend verbringt, macht auch keinen Unterschied. Den Luxus, sich 2-3 Plätze anzulegen hat man selten und wer möchte schon, dass am Ende Oppa Müller auf dem sorgsam befütterten Spott herumplumpst!?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Kälte fressen die Fische bekanntlich weniger/sind schneller satt.


Das mit der Sättigung ist auch so eine sehr widersprüchlich diskutierte Sache. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass Cypriniden gar keinen Magen haben, der vorzugsweise für das Gefühl der Sättigung zuständig wäre.

Unstrittig ist aber, dass weniger, aber sehr aromatisches Futter und Köder bei kaltem Wasser eher den entscheidenden Fisch bringen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass Cypriniden gar keinen Magen haben, der vorzugsweise für das Gefühl der Sättigung zuständig wäre.




Wenn voll dann voll erstmal(satt).
Endlos reinstopfen geht auch nicht. Das Zeug muss ja auch noch verdaut werden.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn voll dann voll erstmal(satt).
> Endlos reinstopfen geht auch nicht. Das Zeug muss ja auch noch verdaut werden.


Deswegen immer etwas gekochten, ganzen Hanf dazu. Dann flutscht es besser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen immer etwas gekochten, ganzen Hanf dazu. Dann flutscht es besser.




Im Winter nehmen die Fische hier und da ein Häppchen.
Sind es ja nicht anders gewöhnt. Da kann man auf die Wirkung vom Hanf dann lange warten.


----------



## Andal

Das ist ja das schöne, dass es nicht überall gleich hergeht!


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Man darf übrigens auch nicht vergessen, das es inzwischen mehrere Geschäfte und Onlineshops in Deutschland gibt, die viele unserer englischen Lieblingsmarken (Preston, Korum, Drennan, Middy, Dinsmores und weitere) auch ganz regulär führen bzw. bestellen können. Ich sehe das gelassen.


Matrix sitzt in Belgien, Preston/Korum in den Niederlanden, Daiwa in Deutschland. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

@Andal @Professor Tinca , vielen Dank,
Ich jedenfalls greife Euer beiden gemeinsamen Nenner mit mit der besonderen Betonung eines stark aromatischen _(lege_ stinki-stanki) Hakenköders und des zurückhaltenden Fütterns kleinerer Portionen dieses Köders auf. (Das kenne und schätze ich ja auch aus meiner Praxis heraus)

Bleibt die Frage der Haltbarkeit und des länger-liegen-lassen-Könnens (EIne Schwachstelle meines bekannten Lieblingsköders und anderen weichen, aber aromatischen Ködern). Da nehme ich den Rat zu stinkigen Pellets mit, und werde mich vor "inaktiven" DIngenw ie Boillies hüten, ich denke aber ich lasse es auf einen Versuch mit den "Oozing" Produkten von Sonubaits ankommen, die Stinken wie die Hölle und wirklich erstaunliche Mengen an Farb- und Aromastoffen freisetzen.

Und die gewonnene Zeit durch die vermutlich geringere Bissfrequenz werde ich für eine zweite Rute nutzen, so sind Variationen drin, und ich kann die Hände in den Taschen lassen.

Und wenn das ganze nicht innerhalb von fünf Minuten phantastische Erfolge und neue PBs und Rekorde bringt, dann switch ich ganz schnell wieder auf meinen sattsam bekannten Stiefel, den ich ja Jahraus, jahrein fahre. 

Und schliesslich ist das ganze eine gute Übung für die Suche nach Süsswasserdorschen im allertiefsten WInter.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Letztes Jahr hab ich hier am Rhein im Winter mit Tauwurm richtig gut gefangen.Wollte ursprünglich Barsche stalken,hab aber dann doch viel mehr Friedfisch damit gefangen,ganz klassisch ohne anfüttern auf Grund  
Barsche gingen dann wirklich auf Kunstköder viel besser,die konnte ich damit kaum ansprechen.
Wollte das dieses Jahr nochmal ein bissel mehr und an diversen Stellen ausprobieren,bin mal gespannt ob es wieder gute Erfolge bringt.
War aber letztes Jahr schon was tiefer im Winter,zur Zeit der deutlich einstelligen Temps.


----------



## geomas

Nachträglich noch ein herzliches Petri an @Captain_H00k - beim nächsten Ansitz mit @rhinefisher gibts hoffentlich fette Beute für Euch beide!

@dawurzelsepp - schade, daß Du gestern ohne Fang geblieben bist. Hoffentlich war der Edgar Wallace-Film dann ein Bringer.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Wann willst Du denn mal die 40m in Angriff nehmen? Nicht das Du wieder alles vergisst was ÖffÖff Dir mühsam beigebracht hat.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Gute Frage, Heinz! 
Bin selbst noch am Überlegen. Zeit brauche ich schon dafür, sonst lohnt es sich nicht, Futter anzumischen und generell mehr Aufwand als üblich zu betreiben. Bin momentan ziemlich schlapp und war schon froh, heute ne kurze Session eingeschoben zu haben.
Ganz in der Nähe (etwa 10 Minuten zu Fuß) ist ein kleiner Flußabschnitt seit Jahren wegen diverser Arbeiten uferseitig gesperrt. 
Der Bauzaun müßte demnächst endlich fallen. Das ist eine der Stellen, die mir sehr vielversprechend vorkommen.
In der warmen Jahreszeit ist an Angeln wegen anderer Wassersportler nicht zu denken. Das Gros der SUP-Paddler hat jetzt zum Glück eingepackt...


----------



## geomas

#winter
#spekulatius
#zucker
#odersalz

Tja, die Spekulatius aus der großen billigen Packung vom Discounter, die ich als jüngerer Mensch allzu leidenschaftlich gefuttert habe, bestehen ja hauptsächlich aus Gewürzen und Industriezucker, oder? 
Wenn ich Artikel lese wie den hier https://www.16er-haken.de/salz-angeln/ frage ich mich, wie es um Zucker (also ich meine den Industriezucker) im Futter bestellt ist. Salz scheint ja definitiv ein Bringer zu sein, wie siehts mit Zucker aus?

Fällt mir nur eben ein. Mit etwas Verwunderung habe ich eben auch „Suhlen-Salz mit Anis-Aroma” gesehen. Die Jägers sind aber auch Schlitzohren, die versuchens mit fast so vielen Tricks wie wir Angler. Anis gilt ja als das Lockmittel für Plötz schlechthin (ich habe davon schon als kleiner Junge gehört, wie sehr die Rotaugen das lieben). 
Ach ja, gekauft hab ich das Suhlen-Salz nicht, nur einen Troyer aus Lammwolle von diesem Jagdbedarfs-Händler.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Und wenn das ganze....


Ükelbürger,
Letztendlich lässt der ganze Kältedunkel-Plan sich in seiner erstaunlichen Schlichtheit und minimaler Erfolgsaussicht durch eine Vorstellung der zentralen Elemente symbolisieren. Ich erspare Euch die schmutzigen Details und zeige ein Bild.

Zugleich möchte ich hier mal auch zeigen, wie schnell der gute alte Minimax Ästhetik, Eleganz und allgemein die Prinzipien zivilisierter Tacklewahl zugunsten eines seelenlosen Brutalismus* über Bord werfen kann, wenn kalte Händchen drohen.
Winter is coming..
Euer
Robomini







*Die Bissanzeige würde aber nicht über die beiden schräpigen Siliziumklopse erfolgen, sondern über die im Bild kaum erkennbaren Knickis auf den -ziemlich unbeugsamen- "Spitzen" der "Ruten"


----------



## geomas

Alles in Mattschwarz, sieht enorm „brutal” aus (wie die schwarz folierten KFZ der Tuningszene). Ich finde Deinen Ansatz sehr praktisch. Deftige, stark riechende Happen und einen Alternativköder an der zweiten Rute und ansonsten Hände in den Taschen beim Warten auf den einen, richtig guten Fisch statt wenig und oft und werfen und füttern und werfen.


----------



## Andal

Gewöhn dir diese Halbausgezogenheit der Ruten aber erst gar nicht an. Auch wenn die Spitzen nicht so beugsam sind, das machen sie nicht lange mit!


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ... vielleicht magst du dir ja "Pieces of Lamprey" aus GB besorgen. An Herzhaftigkeit und Aromatik ist das dann kaum mehr zu überbieten!
Auch die Haltbarkeit steht nie zur Debatte. Aber sie stinken leider, wie der Devil himself.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Gewöhn dir diese Halbausgezogenheit der Ruten aber erst gar nicht an. Auch wenn die Spitzen nicht so beugsam sind, das machen sie nicht lange mit!



lieber Bruder, das sind Feederspitzen. Es handelt sich um -ich.. ich.. ähm.. Es tut mir leid: _Telefeederruten_. SIe lassen sich nicht weiter einziehen, das ist ja der Hochverrat! Aber natürlich würd ich sie nur ungespannt ohne Payload und Vorfach (war nur fürs Photo) im Futteral transportieren. Das halten meine richtigen Angelruten ja auch aus. Stabilität fürs FUtteral gibt das schwarze Ungetüm unten im Bild das ins zweite Fach kommt.
Ich schone auch schöne, feine ANgelruten die ich liebe nicht. Wie könnte ich Zartheit und Sorgfalt für diese.. diese... _Dinger_ aufbringen? AUsserdem ist dies ja der Test: Sie müssen auch einen ungeordneten Rückzug mit steifgefrorenen FIngern bei Frost, Dunkelheit und Niederschlag mitmachen.


----------



## Andal

Es muss ja nix mit Gewalt hin werden!


----------



## geomas

#telefeederrute

Mir fällt gerade ein, daß ich mit meiner Telefeeder ja mal den Grundeln einen Besuch abstatten wollte. Per Fahrrad, da die „bad gobios” in meiner direkten Nachbarschaft offenbar nicht Fuß fassen konnten.
Mit Madenkörbchen an der Telefeeder auf Grundeln, na das klingt doch mal exotisch.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #telefeederrute
> 
> Mir fällt gerade ein, daß ich mit meiner Telefeeder ja mal den Grundeln einen Besuch abstatten wollte. Per Fahrrad, da die „bad gobios” in meiner direkten Nachbarschaft offenbar nicht Fuß fassen konnten.
> Mit Madenkörbchen an der Telefeeder auf Grundeln, na das klingt doch mal exotisch.


...und würde erstklassige Köderfische/Fischteile liefern!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ... vielleicht magst du dir ja "Pieces of Lamprey" aus GB besorgen. An Herzhaftigkeit und Aromatik ist das dann kaum mehr zu überbieten!
> Auch die Haltbarkeit steht nie zur Debatte. Aber sie stinken leider, wie der Devil himself.


Ja, die haben das gleiche Dilemma wie mit Leber, die ich ebenfalls gerne mal ausprobieren würde. es geht garnicht um Ekel oder so, allein, diese glipschigen, feuchten und nicht eben leicht anzuködernden Leckereien, die dann auch ab zu  ein Händewaschen erfordern, sind für mich nicht praktikabel in Kälte und Dunkelheit. Aber was soll ich machen? Geangelt werden muss, soviel ist klar.


geomas schrieb:


> Mit Madenkörbchen an der Telefeeder auf Grundeln, na das klingt doch mal exotisch.


Ach, die armen Rhein- (und Kanalangler) werden das als schwarzen Humor auffassen


----------



## geomas

#fact

Tja, in meinem ganzen Anglerleben habe ich exakt 2 Grundeln mehr als Meterhechte gefangen.


----------



## Andal

Hühnerleber geht ja noch problemlos. Aber die Neunaugenstücke hab ich nach der Öffnung der Vaku-Tüte sofort entsorgt. Alles hat seine Grenzen!


----------



## Andal

...die Hühnerleberstück muss man ja bloss (nach Illner) in Grundfutter panieren. Dann hält sich die Supperei auch sehr im Rahmen.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Hühnerleber geht ja noch problemlos. Aber die Neunaugenstücke hab ich nach der Öffnung der Vaku-Tüte sofort entsorgt. Alles hat seine Grenzen!



Also wenn man sich „Pieces of Lamprey” aus dem UK holen will dann besser jetzt. 
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie der Zollbeamte mich zum Öffnen des Paketes auffordert.
Isodingens, also diese Beta-Super-Knickis, habe ich ja aus dem UK bestellt, aber mit Neunaugen wäre ich echt vorsichtig, besonders nach dem Ende der Zollunion.


----------



## Andal

Keine Sorge, den Gestank tu ich mir kein zweites Mal mehr an. Mir reichen Tulip, Bifi, Marmite und Hot Sauce Dipping...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Angeln als technischen Vorgang nicht aber man kann seine "watercraft" verlieren wenn man nicht oft genug am Wasser ist.



Satz des Jahres. Ich merke immer, wie mir auch das Selbstbewusstsein abhanden geht, wenn ich größere Pausen zwischen den Ansitzen habe. Also direkt am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also ich vermute mal, dass es nicht nur dem Peter und seine Tochter schmerzen würde, wenn der zart aufblühende Markt in Kontinental-Europa wieder wegbrechen würde. Die Herren Drennen, Korum und Preston werden sich etwas einfallen lassen, damit wir weiterhin ihren Stoff zu bezahlbaren Preisen abnehmen. nochmal was ganz anderes: Kann sich noch jemand an Bob Seger und seine silberne Boulettenband erinnern. Bin ich gerade bei Amazon music drauf gestoßen. Auch geiler Stoff....



Angling Direct versendet bereits aus Holland, die haben dort ein Lager. Ich denke, die Hersteller und globalen Stores werden solche Lösungen für die Übergangszeit anstreben. Alles nicht so dramatisch, zumal Distributionszentren auch in Polen/Osteuropa stehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, die haben das gleiche Dilemma wie mit Leber, die ich ebenfalls gerne mal ausprobieren würde. es geht garnicht um Ekel oder so, allein, diese glipschigen, feuchten und nicht eben leicht anzuködernden Leckereien, die dann auch ab zu ein Händewaschen erfordern, sind für mich nicht praktikabel in Kälte und Dunkelheit. Aber was soll ich machen? Geangelt werden muss, soviel ist klar.



Wie siehts denn aus, wenn du dir solche Einmalhandschuhe holst und dann in einem Rutsch mehrere (panierte) Leberstückchen auf zuhause vorbereitete Vorfächer ziehst? So musst du während des Angelns nur noch das Vorfach austauschen. Und wenn die aufgebraucht sind, machst du eine kurze Pause, ziehst dir wieder die Gummidinger an und beköderst wieder ne Runde.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus, wenn du dir solche Einmalhandschuhe holst und dann in einem Rutsch mehrere (panierte) Leberstückchen auf zuhause vorbereitete Vorfächer ziehst? So musst du während des Angelns nur noch das Vorfach austauschen. Und wenn die aufgebraucht sind, machst du eine kurze Pause, ziehst dir wieder die Gummidinger an und beköderst wieder ne Runde.


Hier spricht der Praktiker!


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85 @Andal ,
der Tag der Leber wird kommen, allein schon aus Respekt vor dem traditionellen Weg des Chubmans.
Vorerst strecke ich meine Fühler nach pflegeleichten Ködern aus. Ich hatte bereits gute Erfahrungen mit Sonubaits Oozing Pellets spicy Sausage, und das bisschen Vertrauen in einen Köder will ich nähren. Das Zeug ist sehr einfach zu handhaben, und gibt jede Menge Aroma und Farbe ab. Hab gerade mal eins gebohrt und aufs Haar gepfiremelt- alles trocken, auf Couch, versteht sich:




Ihr seht, meine Finger sehen aus, als würde ich in mich in den 1880ern mit Zylinderhut, Cape und Arzttasche in Whitechapel herumtreiben.
Schätze, die Chemobröckchen machen Aromamässig mindestens soviel Tumult im Wasser wie ein Stück Leber. Sind im Geruch Rauchig-Würzig und im Geschmack kommt eine heftige Chilinote hinzu.


----------



## Andal

Einen feuchten Fetzen und tunlichst nicht ins Auge fummeln - dann geht's. Dieses halbweiche Bollenzeug + Dipp sind schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Einen feuchten Fetzen und tunlichst nicht ins Auge fummeln



Auch hier spricht offenbar ein Praktiker


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Wenn ich Knicklicht, Nacht und Winter höre muss ich gleich an Rutten/Quappen denken......hast du entsprechendes vor ?

@geomas 
Nach langer Aufwärmphase im Heizungsraum mit anschließenden Einheizen der Heizung und des Holzofens hab ich mich genüsslich auf der Couch niedergelassen und mir den "Frosch mit der Maske" gegönnt. Besser kann ein Schneidertag nicht enden 
Ich muss mich in meiner Schreibweise noch berichtigen es heißt "Edgar Wallace" nicht wie ich geschrieben hab Edgar Walles. Man möge es mir verzeihen


----------



## Tricast

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bitte hör auf sowas zu sagen,das ist doch Quatsch
> DU hast mir letztendlich das Angeln beigebracht,also kann das gar nicht sein !!!
> Und viele Stellen die Du mir zuvor gezeigt hast,haben mich erst an den Fisch gebracht.
> Es ist halt eher so,dass ich da um einiges mehr Elan rein stecke an den Spots massenhaft anfüttere.
> Als Info für die Jungs hier,der @rhinefisher hat das zwar zu Anfang gestern auch gemacht,und nen guten Futterplatz kreiert.
> Aber der Spot war gestern leider tot,und das ging auf meine Kappe,weil ja meine Spotwahl.
> Ich habe dann 2 Rotaugen auf den ganzen Tag geholt,aber nur weil ich es fast schon erzwungen habe ,sprich wirklich dutzende Körbe an diversen Spots rausgehauen.
> Wohingehen Du nach ner Weile nicht mehr soviel neu angefüttert hast,bzw einfach etwas weniger.Ich glaube im Nachhinein hat es einzig und alleine daran gelegen,und natürlich auch ein wenig Glück



@rheinfisher : Mir geht es auch so, Frau Hübner ist viel ausdauernder und probiert alles um an den Fisch zu kommen. Egal ob Hakengröße, Feedergröße oder Art, Köder oder irgendwelche Aromen. Sie gibt einfach nicht auf und versucht alles. Ich hingegen strecke irgendwann dann die Waffen und lasse fünfe gerade sein.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> ,der @rhinefisher hat das zwar zu Anfang gestern auch gemacht,und nen guten Futterplatz kreiert.



Hook - mal so zur Verdeutlichung:
Guter Futterplatz - 1x1m
MEIN Futterplatz - 10x10m
Vielleicht liegt da der Grund für mein Abschneidern....


----------



## Tricast

Mach Dir keine Gedanken, wer überall füttert kann auch überall angeln, meine Devise. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine „einfachen Angelstellen” in Deiner Umgebung, wo Du mit leichtem Gepäck=übersichtlichem Besteck einfach ohne Druck angeln kannst? Vielleicht haben sich im Laufe der Jahre die Vorlieben der Fische und die Gewässer langsam verändert.
> Meine derzeitigen Angelstellen sahen vor 10 Jahren komplett anders aus.



Da liegt das Problem.
Der Rhein ist leer.
Nicht nur so ein wenig fischarm, sondern richtig leer.
Alle ungeschützten Gewässer mit halbwegs klarem Wasser sind leer gefressen.
Käseland will nicht dass ich zum Angeln rüber fahre - also keinen Zugriff auf Gewässer in denen noch Fische schwimmen.
Touren nach Franreich und Spanien sind auch ausgefallen.
Dieses Jahr läufts nicht gut für mich, aber alle Anderen hier in der Gegend quengeln auch.. .
Bleibt die Hoffnung auf Besserung im nächsten Jahr..


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Wenn ich Knicklicht, Nacht und Winter höre muss ich gleich an ××××××/××××××× denken......hast du entsprechendes vor?



Ein Schächtelchen Tauwürmer ist auf jeden Fall dabei, aber zunächst steht ...der Fisch, der nicht genannt werden darf... nicht im Mittelpunkt. 
Nacht und Knicklicht sind relativ zu sehen, da die Nacht ja nun bereits mitten am Tage beginnt, es geht eher darum vom Nachmittag aus in die Dämmerung hineinzuangeln. 
Das hat sich neulich bewährt- nun muss ich erstmal mit dem neuen Gerät und Montagen zurechtkommen und überhaupt irgendetwas ans Band kriegen.
Aber ja, diese Saison möchte ich auch mal wieder ...andere... Fische, Fische die nur eine Bartel tragen, fangen.


----------



## Slappy

Aber ich bin bei dir. Da bei mir immer eine Pose am Weiher mitschwimmt, gibt es auch überall Futter. Wer weiß schon wo die gerade fressen wollen. 
Wir wollen ja auch ab und an mal im Wohnzimmer essen oder das Frühstück im Bett genießen 





Irgendwie passt der Löwe gerade sehr gut dahin


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Käseland will nicht dass ich zum Angeln rüber fahre - also keinen Zugriff auf Gewässer in denen noch Fische schwimmen.


ich habe dir ja mal ein Angebot gemacht, es steht natürlich immer noch, und du kannst den Captain mitbringen den setzen wir dann so hin das du nicht als Verlierer nachhause fährst  
also @rhinefisher es warten groß Döbel und nicht zu verachtende Flusshechte auf dich


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Finde ich sehr Löblich sich auch anderen zu öffnen....wünsche die schon jetzt viel Erfolg mit den neuen "Ruten".


----------



## Hecht100+

Hat von euch schon einer Erfahrung mit Gangrou Excalibur-Schnur gemacht? Die Tragkraftangaben sind unwahrscheinlich hoch, bei einer 0,40 mm betragen sie 21.0 kg, die gleich dicke Kogha trägt nur 11,4 kg. Vom Gefühl her fühlt sie sich so steif wie die Shimano Technium an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sollte mal jemand testen die Angaben.


----------



## Hecht100+

Warum fällt mir da nur @Nordlichtangler ein????


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Warum fällt mir da nur @Nordlichtangler ein????


stimmt, der fischt sowieso nicht der Testet nur


----------



## geomas

Tja, die Tragkraftangaben der diversen Schnüre sind schon rätselhaft.

Hier ein frisches Beispiel:



			https://www.fishcresta.eu/cresta/cresta-access/cresta-lijnen/cresta-visorate-intenz-power-mono.html
		


Irgendetwas stimmt da nicht. Entweder passen die Angaben in lbs (könnte passen) oder die in KG (sehr unwahrscheinlich).
Erinnert mich an die dreisten „fish-capable”-Angaben auf manchen Billigmonos.


----------



## Hecht100+

Da ich auf Det nicht warten wollte, habe ich meine gute Baumarktdigitalwaage ausprobiert.
1. Fazit: die Schnur ist immer nicht im normalen Schlaufenknoten gerissen sondern etwas ca. 20 cm davor.
2. Fazit: Tragkraftangaben sind total falsch, Excalibur riss bei ca 8,5 kg (2 mal probiert)
3. Fazit: Ich bleibe bei meiner Kogha, die hielt das was sie angeblich kann, bei 10,9 riss auch sie, auch ca. 20 cm vorm Knoten. 
4. Fazit: Warum reißt die Schnur nicht im Knoten, sondern davor. Es wird doch immer gesagt, das der Knoten die schwächste Stelle ist. Und ich habe nur einen mehrfachen Schlaufenknoten gemacht, nichts wie Griener etc.


----------



## Tricast

Das machen die extra so um uns an der Nase herumzuführen. Aber diese Beobachtung haben wir damals auch gemacht mit Hochleistungs Vorfachschur, die ist oft mitten in der Schnur gerissen. Danach sind wir wieder auf normale Vorfachschnur umgestiegen. Und am Wochenende ist mir die Schnur oberhalb der Pose abgerissen (habe ich ja geschrieben das ich die Minimaxsuperduperavonpose retten konnte) nachdem der Haken sich am Grund festgesetzt hat. Ich verstehe die Welt manchmal auch nicht. Was soll man noch nehmen? MAXIMA?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ein Schnur„bruch” oberhalb der Knoten ist relativ häufig und nicht nur bei Monos zweifelhafter Qualität der Fall. So meine wiederholte Beobachtung beim Hängerlösen.
Die Maxima ist ne Qualitätsschnur, zu der habe ich großes Vertrauen. Und bin bislang nicht enttäuscht worden. Aktuell nutze ich sie in Stärken von 2einhalb bis 8 lbs (meist 3-5lbs zum Lädschern).
Die Dehnung ist höher als bei vielen anderen Schnüren. Viele gute Angler mit ner langen Karriere nutzen die Maxima auch heute noch zum Fischen mit Wagglern oder Grundblei/Swimfeeder.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Was soll man noch nehmen?



Broxxline High End - wirklich gute Schnur zum günstigen Preis.
Oder DAM Tectan - noch immer eine sehr brauchbare Schnur.. .


----------



## geomas

So, eben kam die alte 12ft Super Feeder aus dem glücklich machenden Hause.
Schöne klassische Rute. Zwei gleichlange Teile, die Feedertips finden Platz im hohlen durchgehenden Korkgriff. Mitgeliefert wurden mir zwei Glasspitzen von 1.5 und 2 Oz (Original 2Oz Glas und 2.5Oz Carbon). Die empfohlene Schnurtragkraft liegt bei 3-6lbs, das WG bei 0.5 bis 2 Unzen. Das galt damals als „Distance Casting Power”, wie auf der Rute vermerkt ist...

PS: Zum Angeln reicht die Zeit heute nicht, aber vielleicht mache ich in der Dämmerung noch ein paar Probe-Würfe mit der neuen alten Peitsche ohne „Anbißstelle”.


----------



## Tobias85

"Damals"? Also ist es ein älteres Modell aus dem Hause Peter, noch ohne Tochter?


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 4. Fazit: Warum reißt die Schnur nicht im Knoten, sondern davor. Es wird doch immer gesagt, das der Knoten die schwächste Stelle ist. Und ich habe nur einen mehrfachen Schlaufenknoten gemacht, nichts wie Griener etc.


Innerhalb eines Monofilaments gibt es Molekülketten und die finden kurz vor einem Knoten durch diesen ihre größte Schwächung. Darum reisst es. Eine logische und wortreiche Erklärung habe ich dafür nicht. Nur diese Erfahrung.


Tricast schrieb:


> Was soll man noch nehmen? MAXIMA?


Auch eine 50er Maxima reisst irgendwann mal ab. Ist einfach so.


----------



## Andal

...ich kann es mir mit dem Abriss vor dem Knoten eigentlich nur so erklären: Durch den Knoten werden die einzelnen Stränge ungleich belastet. Also reisst einfach einer an der schwächsten Stelle und wenn einer reisst, geben irgendwann alles nach. Am schnellsten und deutlichsten sieht man das bei einem 4-fachen Geflecht. Bei Mono entsprechend später.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> "Damals"? Also ist es ein älteres Modell aus dem Hause Peter, noch ohne Tochter?



Haha, ja, es ist ein älteres Modell aus dem Hause Peter. Ob seine Tochter „damals” irgendwie aktiv war kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen.
Die Rute hat 12 Fuß, einen Vollkorkgriff mit Schiebering-Rollenhaltern und die beiden Spitzen sind im Griff verstaut (in der Gummiabschlußkappe sind zwei Löcher drin).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie heißt das Modell?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Modell?


Drennan IM8 Super Feeder
Ich habe die in 12ft, es gab sie wohl auch in 13ft. Ist wohl damals für ne große Wurfweite gebaut worden.
Das Vorgängermodell ist (glaub ich) die „Drennan Big Feeder”.
Von wann die jeweils sind weiß ich leider nicht. Falls jemand Detailinfos hat: ich wäre sehr interessiert daran.

Ist ganz witzig, weil das Line-Rating der „Distanzrute” Super Feeder entspricht jenem der zierlichen Acolyte Ultra 9ft.
Welche Rolle an die lange Drennan kommt ist noch nicht raus. Der Startring ist relativ klein, die anderen Ringe ebenfalls.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ist ganz witzig, weil das Line-Rating der „Distanzrute” Super Feeder entspricht jenem der zierlichen Acolyte Ultra 9ft.




Fühlt sie sich denn viel stärker an als die Acolyte?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fühlt sie sich denn viel stärker an als die Acolyte?


 So trocken ja - ich war mit ihr noch nicht am Wasser (Mails, Telefonate und auf einmal ists dunkel....). 
Die Acolyte Ultra 9ft ist ja nochmals zarter als die von Dir gefischte „Plus”. Früher wurde auf der Insel ja regelmäßig mit 3lb-Schnüren (auch noch dünner) gefeedert. Das war die Zeit vor den mit Karpfen vollgestopften Angelteichen.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Drennan IM8 Super Feeder



Ne hübsche Rute. Das Aufbewahrungssystem für die Spitzen mit den Steckplätzen auf der Innenseite der Abschlusskappe finde ich spannend! Wenn die Spitzen darin gut festsitzen dann ist das ja eigentlich das Optimum, alle immer dabei und keine extra Spitzenröhrchen mitschleppen...


----------



## Andal

Spitzen im Griff gab es bei Silstar schon vor Jahrzehnten - und teilweise hört man das heute noch.


----------



## yukonjack

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ne hübsche Rute. Das Aufbewahrungssystem für die Spitzen mit den Steckplätzen auf der Innenseite der Abschlusskappe finde ich spannend! Wenn die Spitzen darin gut festsitzen dann ist das ja eigentlich das Optimum, alle immer dabei und keine extra Spitzenröhrchen mitschleppen...


Genau. Warum macht man das bei den "heutigen" Ruten nicht mehr. Wäre für mich eine Hilfe zur Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe dir ja mal ein Angebot gemacht, es steht natürlich immer noch, und du kannst den Captain mitbringen den setzen wir dann so hin das du nicht als Verlierer nachhause fährst
> also @rhinefisher es warten groß Döbel und nicht zu verachtende Flusshechte auf dich



Ich nehme die Herausforderung gerne an 
Du als Guide + der @rhinefisher vs me, und ich schaue einfach selber wie ich am Spot zurecht komme,und schaue euch natürlich genausten auf die Finger 
Von was für einem Gewässer sprechen wir denn da wenn ich fragen darf, hier in NRW ?


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Genau. Warum macht man das bei den "heutigen" Ruten nicht mehr. Wäre für mich eine Hilfe zur Kaufentscheidung.


Bauen und machen könnte man heute sicher alles - nur wer wollte das immer bezahlen (können)?

Eine 2-teilige 10 ft. Quiverrute mir zwei oberen Sektionen, genau abgestimmt auf die jeweiligen drei bis vier Spitzen. Die leichte Sektion für Spitzen bis 1.5 oz. und die andere darüber, etwas straffer. Das alles mit einem echten max. WG von 60 gr.... drei Spitzen im Griff und eine auf der Rute. Dazu noch eine halbsteife Rutentasche, so ählichh, wie bei den Series-7 vom Peterle. Das wärs! Die Rutentasche dann noch mit einer Pouch für 2-3 E-Spulen. Der Himmel auf Erden.

Ich hätte sie dann gerne in blau-grau, mit einem durchgehenden Korkgriff im B&W Stil und Schieberingen aus Kunststoff, verriegelbar.


----------



## Andal

...man könnte auch noch eine dritte obere Sektion dazupacken, mit einem konventionellen Spitzenring und einem mit Gewinde zum selber tauschen. Dann wären aber alle gut bedient.


----------



## hester

yukonjack schrieb:


> Genau. Warum macht man das bei den "heutigen" Ruten nicht mehr. Wäre für mich eine Hilfe zur Kaufentscheidung.


Zum Transport ans Wasser ist es ganz praktisch, aber beim Angeln selbst klappern die Spitzen dann in der Rute. Wird den Spitzen auch nicht sonderlich zuträglich sein. Ich fand es anfangs auch super, nach kurzer Zeit hatte es sich für mich erledigt und ich habe die Spitzen dann wieder außerhalb der Rute verstaut.


----------



## Andal

hester schrieb:


> Zum Transport ans Wasser ist es ganz praktisch, aber beim Angeln selbst klappern die Spitzen dann in der Rute. Wird den Spitzen auch nicht sonderlich zuträglich sein. Ich fand es anfangs auch super, nach kurzer Zeit hatte es sich für mich erledigt und ich habe die Spitzen dann wieder außerhalb der Rute verstaut.


Schneide aus einem abgelegten Fleece einen Streifen. Nichts klappert mehr und es geht auch nix mehr kaputt.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, ja, es ist ein älteres Modell aus dem Hause Peter. Ob seine Tochter „damals” irgendwie aktiv war kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen.
> Die Rute hat 12 Fuß, einen Vollkorkgriff mit Schiebering-Rollenhaltern und die beiden Spitzen sind im Griff verstaut (in der Gummiabschlußkappe sind zwei Löcher drin).


Mach doch einfach mal Bilder von dem Schmuckstück und halte uns nicht als hin


----------



## Thomas.

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Herausforderung gerne an
> Du als Guide + der @rhinefisher vs me, und ich schaue einfach selber wie ich am Spot zurecht komme,und schaue euch natürlich genausten auf die Finger
> Von was für einem Gewässer sprechen wir denn da wenn ich fragen darf, hier in NRW ?


wunderbar mal jemand der Nägel mit Köpfen macht 
zum Gewässer, ja es ist in NRW und ca. 45-60min von KR entfernt, allerdings ist der Weg vom Auto zum Wasser eine Strapaze, nerven aufreibende 10-20m 








bei Bild 3 möchte ich dich gerne platzieren, da sind die ganz großen Döbel ü60 (kein Witz) aber ich selber habe dort noch keinen erwischt, und @rhinefisher setzt sich am besten bei Bild 5 hin, da sind zwar nur die kleinen(50-60cm) ab und an die Großen, aber dafür mit fang Garantie


----------



## rustaweli

In lauter Vorfreude auf die neue "alte" Rute, welche wohl morgen kommt und mich im Winter oft begleiten wird, mal experimentiert.
Für mich ein top Herbst/Winter Köder - die Brotflocke.
Hatte aber nicht selten Probleme und das Brot war oft Glücksache. Mal hielt es besser oder schlechter. Egal wie beködert, entweder oder. Auf Grund immer das Rätseln, noch dran oder ab? Hab mir vorhin ne Scheibe normales Toast genommen, Stück raus, zylindrisch gedrückt und ein Pelletband drum. Ist jetzt eine Stunde her und und die Flocke hält immer noch am Band. Sogar Strömung gespielt und immer wieder härter mit dem Löffel dagegen. Auch mit Fingern angehoben und sinken lassen.
Hält immer noch, freue mich und erleichtert für mich viel. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der hoffentlich baldige Praxistest. 
Mal schauen.
Wollte es halt mit Euch teilen.


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch zur Rute @geomas , liest sich interessant!


----------



## Captain_H00k

@Thomas. Wow,das schaut ja genial aus da 
Ist das ein stilles Gewässer ?
Schaut so aus als ob hinten eine Art Fluss ist,und das so eine Art beruhigter Zulauf bzw ein Beckenbereich ?
Und nachdem Du Hecht erwähnt hast,würde ich mir vielleicht sogar rausnehmen ne Spinnrute mit einzupacken,ganz non-Ükel-like 
Hechtsichere DropShot Montage hab ich vom guten @rhinefisher ja gezeigt bekommen,und könnte mir irgendwie vorstellen dass da vielleicht was gehen kann,zudem vermute ich Barsche ?
Und vielleicht ne Matchrute oder Feeder auf Grund 
Entfernung ist für mich dann auch kein Problem,und momentan wären Wochendenden planbar,und zudem teilweise auch unter der Woche mal nen Tag.
Tageskarte müssten wir vermutlich vor Ort besorgen,oder ?

PS: Oder ist es doch ein kleiner Flusslauf ? 
Interessant zu wissen wäre was für ein WG man einpacken müsste.
Drop Shot bis 14g oder eher mehr ?
Und Matchrute wäre evtl eher was,geht ne leichte bis 20g max oder straffer ?


----------



## Tricast

Habe gerade mal in Ehmanns Tight Lines, Die feine englische Art geschaut. Dort beschreibt er die neuen IM8 Ruten von Drennan die auf den Markt kommen sollen. Leider finde ich keinen Hinweis auf das Jahr. Und nur Drennan kann vernünftige Feederruten bauen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

nein das ist schon ein Fluss der meist langsam fliest aber auch mal so heftig das ein fischen nicht möglich ist, aber selten und nur nach langen und starken Regentagen.
zum Fischbestand sage ich hier mal nur soviel, es ist einiges vorhanden (auf Wunsch über PN).
Wochenende wäre toll, ab nächste Woche sieht es in der Woche mau bis unmöglich aus. Tageskarte gibt es mit mir zusammen jeder zeit und ohne Voranmeldung


----------



## geomas

Habe eben im Dunkel der Nacht ein paar Probewürfe gemacht. Die Aktion scheint ziemlich spitzenbetont zu sein. 
Probiert hab ich es (war ja nur ein ganz kurzer Versuch) mit leichten „Karpfen-Bleien” von ner halben und eineinhalb Unzen.
Die 14g zischen schön ab, beim etwa 3fachen Gewicht habe ich in der Dunkelheit nicht ganz durchgezogen.

Habe eben noch fix ein paar Bilder am Schreibtisch gemacht:






Der Stopfen sitzt stramm im Griff. Es kann schon „klöttern” beim Werfen, Gehen oder Hantieren mit der Rute.





Original britischer Staub wurde mitgeliefert...





Diese Schieberollenhalter sitzen ganz gut, besser als die frühen Metallringe.





Die vordere Wechselspitze ist offensichtlich vom Vorbesitzer gerne und oft benutzt worden.
Mal sehen, evtl. besorge ich mir noch eine Carbonspitze (Original war 2.5Oz) und eine Fast Taper Glasspitze geringerer Testkurve.


----------



## Andal

Auf jeden Fall ist das ein sehr begehrenswertes Bächlein!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Habe eben im Dunkel der Nacht ein paar Probewürfe gemacht. Die Aktion scheint ziemlich spitzenbetont zu sein.
> Probiert hab ich es (war ja nur ein ganz kurzer Versuch) mit leichten „Karpfen-Bleien” von ner halben und eineinhalb Unzen.
> Die 14g zischen schön ab, beim etwa 3fachen Gewicht habe ich in der Dunkelheit nicht ganz durchgezogen.
> 
> Habe eben noch fix ein paar Bilder am Schreibtisch gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Stopfen sitzt stramm im Griff. Es kann schon „klöttern” beim Werfen, Gehen oder Hantieren mit der Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original britischer Staub wurde mitgeliefert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Schieberollenhalter sitzen ganz gut, besser als die frühen Metallringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die vordere Wechselspitze ist offensichtlich vom Vorbesitzer gerne und oft benutzt worden.
> Mal sehen, evtl. besorge ich mir noch eine Carbonspitze (Original war 2.5Oz) und eine Fast Taper Glasspitze geringerer Testkurve.


Diese "alten" Feeder haben schon was. Vor allem, wenn man eh nicht darauf steht, Rattenfallen in die Strommitte zu wuchten.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thomas. schrieb:


> nein das ist schon ein Fluss der meist langsam fliest aber auch mal so heftig das ein fischen nicht möglich ist, aber selten und nur nach langen und starken Regentagen.
> zum Fischbestand sage ich hier mal nur soviel, es ist einiges vorhanden (auf Wunsch über PN).
> Wochenende wäre toll, ab nächste Woche sieht es in der Woche mau bis unmöglich aus. Tageskarte gibt es mit mir zusammen jeder zeit und ohne Voranmeldung



Das klingt in meinen Ohren SEHR gut !!!
Ich denke passendes Tackle ist vorhanden,bei mir halt generell eher Spinnfisch Kram,aber ich glaube ich komme mit meinem Friedfisch Zeug auch zurecht.Also wenn es handfest wird,können wir gerne via PN planen,gibt hier doch glaube ich sogar die Möglichkeit, dass wir zu dritt nen Konversation starten.
Aber ob und bis es soweit kommt,überlasse ich mal dem @rhinefisher ,hoffe der liest das bald alles 
Ich bin in jedem Fall gerne dabei,und würde mich zeitlich da auch so gut es geht nach euch richten.Wochenende ist für mich immer irgendwie machbar,da müssten wir dann halt nur den genauen Tag abstimmen 
In jedem Fall schonmal vielen Dank für das Angebot,find ich sehr cool und hätte auch echt Lust drauf


----------



## Bleizange

Tricast schrieb:


> Das machen die extra so um uns an der Nase herumzuführen. Aber diese Beobachtung haben wir damals auch gemacht mit Hochleistungs Vorfachschur, die ist oft mitten in der Schnur gerissen. Danach sind wir wieder auf normale Vorfachschnur umgestiegen. Und am Wochenende ist mir die Schnur oberhalb der Pose abgerissen (habe ich ja geschrieben das ich die Minimaxsuperduperavonpose retten konnte) nachdem der Haken sich am Grund festgesetzt hat. Ich verstehe die Welt manchmal auch nicht. Was soll man noch nehmen? MAXIMA?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Vor vielen Jahren gab es mal im AB ein Interview zum Thema Schnur. Interessant fand ich, dass es nur sehr wenige Hersteller von monofilen Angelschnüren in D gibt. Spontan fallen mir nur Bayer und die Monofil-Technik GmbH ein, die uns Angler besser unter dem Namen PLATIL bekannt ist. Andere, auch sehr bekannte "Hersteller", waren oder sind nur Umspuler die wohl ihre Schnüre nur in Auftrag geben. Davon mal abgesehen, dass bestimmte Tragkraftwerte eher ins Reich der Phantasie gehören und uns wohl nur dazu animieren soll viel Geld für irgendwelche Superschnüre auszugeben, wird die Bruchlast linear gemessen. 

Warum verabschiedet sie die Schnur dann manchmal dort, wo man es gar nicht vermutet? Also wie in deinem Fall oberhalb der Avonpose.  Ich weiß es leider nicht, aber habe da so meine Vermutung bzw. ähnliche Sachen erlebt. Nach meiner Meinung schwächt eventuell ein Verstellen der Feststellpose die Schnur. Auch wenn die Schnur feucht ist wird Reibung und Wärme erzeugt, die die Schnur schwächt. Und je dünner die Schnur, desto anfälliger ist sie.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Original britischer Staub wurde mitgeliefert...



Und wenn du diesen gesegneten Staub in der Warnow verstreust, dann wimmelt es dort demnächst nur so vor dicken Döbeln und Barben!


----------



## geomas

Super Sache, die sich da in NRW anbahnt. Butter bei die Döbels sozusagen beim Ükel-Trio-Treffen. Die Daumen sind feste gedrückt!

@rustaweli - hoffentlich klappts morgen mit der Zustellung der alten Rute. Bin auf die Ergebnisse Deiner Brot-Versuche gespannt.

@Tricast - danke für den Hinweis auf den Ehmanns-Katalog.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Habe eben im Dunkel der Nacht ein paar Probewürfe gemacht. Die Aktion scheint ziemlich spitzenbetont zu sein.
> Probiert hab ich es (war ja nur ein ganz kurzer Versuch) mit leichten „Karpfen-Bleien” von ner halben und eineinhalb Unzen.
> Die 14g zischen schön ab, beim etwa 3fachen Gewicht habe ich in der Dunkelheit nicht ganz durchgezogen.
> 
> Habe eben noch fix ein paar Bilder am Schreibtisch gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Stopfen sitzt stramm im Griff. Es kann schon „klöttern” beim Werfen, Gehen oder Hantieren mit der Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original britischer Staub wurde mitgeliefert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Schieberollenhalter sitzen ganz gut, besser als die frühen Metallringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die vordere Wechselspitze ist offensichtlich vom Vorbesitzer gerne und oft benutzt worden.
> Mal sehen, evtl. besorge ich mir noch eine Carbonspitze (Original war 2.5Oz) und eine Fast Taper Glasspitze geringerer Testkurve.


Die Detailaufnahmen sehen gut aus


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
@geomas eine wirklich schöne Rute, und toll in Szene gesetzt. Auch das Leistungsintervall gefälltmir, und wie viele andere Ükels auch finde ich die Spitzengriffaufbewahrung absolut super. Hatte das mal bei einer preiswerten Feeder selbst gebaut, herrliche Zeiten. Mir unverständlich, warum das nicht mehr gemacht wird (ähnlich wie der verstellbare Schraubrollenhalter bei gewissen Franz. Daiwas)

Übrigens wäre genau dieser Schiebe-Schraubrollenhalter das einzige was ich noch an @Andal kühnen Feederrutenentwurf anfügen würde. Ansonsten hast Du Gedanklich eine Rute skizziert, die auch ich lieben würde und die mit Fug und Recht die "Ükel Mk. I" sein könnte. Mal sehen, wie viele Abnehmer zusammenkämen, ich wäre der zweite. Toller Entwurf!

Ich könnte nun noch einen Bericht über mein heutiges Experiment anfügen, das spar ich mir aber: 2 mal hat jemand am Tulip geknabbert, 1 mal am Tauwurm gezuppelt, das Spicypellet wurde ignoriert. 




Muss aber nix heissen, die Telefeeder würden nicht mal nen Haifischbiss anzeigen, und die grotesk dicken Schnüre und die ungewohnten Montagen mit zu schwerem Blei haben ein übriges getan. Durch Nebel, Nacht und Kälte war ich dann auch nicht in der Lage umzudisponieren. 




Ich taue auf und schmelze dahin,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> @geomas eine wirklich schöne Rute, und toll in Szene gesetzt. Auch das Leistungsintervall gefälltmir, und wie viele andere Ükels auch finde ich die Spitzengriffaufbewahrung absolut super. Hatte das mal bei einer preiswerten Feeder selbst gebaut, herrliche Zeiten. Mir unverständlich, warum das nicht mehr gemacht wird (ähnlich wie der verstellbare Schraubrollenhalter bei gewissen Franz. Daiwas)
> 
> Übrigens wäre genau dieser Schiebe-Schraubrollenhalter das einzige was ich noch an @Andal kühnen Feederrutenentwurf anfügen würde. Ansonsten hast Du Gedanklich eine Rute skizziert, die auch ich lieben würde und die mit Fug und Recht die "Ükel Mk. I" sein könnte. Mal sehen, wie viele Abnehmer zusammenkämen, ich wäre der zweite. Toller Entwurf!
> 
> Ich könnte nun noch einen Bericht über mein heutiges Experiment anfügen, das spar ich mir aber: 2 mal hat jemand am Tulip geknabbert, 1 mal am Tauwurm gezuppelt, das Spicypellet wurde ignoriert.
> Anhang anzeigen 359520
> 
> Muss aber nix heissen, die Telefeeder würden nicht mal nen Haifischbiss anzeigen, und die grotesk dicken Schnüre und die ungewohnten Montagen mit zu schwerem Blei haben ein übriges getan. Durch Nebel, Nacht und Kälte war ich dann auch nicht in der Lage umzudisponieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 359519
> 
> Ich taue auf und schmelze dahin,
> Euer
> Minimax


Vielleicht haben wir ja das unverschämte Glück und es liest hier einer der Hersteller mal mit und entwickelt, bietet an!?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir ja das unverschämte Glück und es liest hier einer der Hersteller mal mit und entwickelt, bietet an!?


Die Frage ist doch eher, wo kriegen wir ca. 10 von den Dingern aufm vernünftigen Blank mit ordentlichen Aufbauten für ca zwee bis  zweefuffzisch pro Stk. als Kleinserie her?


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir ja das unverschämte Glück und es liest hier einer der Hersteller mal mit und entwickelt, bietet an!?


Ich glaube, da hast du ganz schön was angerichtet mit deiner Idee.


----------



## geomas

Das sieht wunderbar aus bei Dir am Swim, lieber @Minimax ! Vielleicht war das Timing einfach nicht optimal. Als Fisch hätte ich sicher mal probiert.

Danke für die netten Worte zur neuen alten Rute! Ich habe aus dieser Serie ja noch ne Bombrute von zehneinhalb Fuß und mag diese sehr. 
Die kam mit zwei kompletten Oberteilen (1x 0.5 Oz, 1x 0,75 OZ) statt Wechselspitzen. Ne gute Idee. 
So was in etwas kräftiger wäre für mich wohl die perfekte Universalrute.


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast du ganz schön was angerichtet mit deiner Idee.


Ah, ich sehe es gibt bereits erste Interessenten für die Ükel Mk.I. 
Mann muss sich auchma was gönnen, wenn sie bitte hier unterschreiben wollen...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, wo kriegen wir ca. 10 von den Dingern aufm vernünftigen Blank mit ordentlichen Aufbauten für ca zwee bis  zweefuffzisch pro Stk. als Kleinserie her?





yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast du ganz schön was angerichtet mit deiner Idee.


Schauen wir einfach mal was wird. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag niedergebrannt.


----------



## geomas

#maden
#herbst

Morgen ist Mittwoch und damit für mich Maden-Abhol-Tag. Jeden Mittwoch gibts neuerdings nen halben Liter der Krabbler für mich beim lokalen Händler.
Ohne Vorbestellung käme ich nur mit Glück an Mengen, die den Einsatz eines Madenkorbes ermöglichen.

Dazu jetzt die Frage: Madenkorb im Herbst - würde Ihr den am mittelschnell fließenden Gewässer jetzt noch einsetzen oder besteht die Gefahr, die Fische zu schnell zu sättigen? Ich meine jetzt den Fluß nebenan, Zielfische wären Brassen, Plötz, Güster und Aland, nicht der Döbel.
In den ganz ruhigen Bereichen füttere ich maßvoll von Hand (oder Katschi).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #maden
> #herbst
> 
> Morgen ist Mittwoch und damit für mich Maden-Abhol-Tag. Jeden Mittwoch gibts neuerdings nen halben Liter der Krabbler für mich beim lokalen Händler.
> Ohne Vorbestellung käme ich nur mit Glück an Mengen, die den Einsatz eines Madenkorbes ermöglichen.
> 
> Dazu jetzt die Frage: Madenkorb im Herbst - würde Ihr den am mittelschnell fließenden Gewässer jetzt noch einsetzen oder besteht die Gefahr, die Fische zu schnell zu sättigen? Ich meine jetzt den Fluß nebenan, Zielfische wären Brassen, Plötz, Güster und Aland, nicht der Döbel.
> In den ganz ruhigen Bereichen füttere ich maßvoll von Hand (oder Katschi).


Ich glaube (glaube!) Maggothim sind einer der risikolosesten Köder in der Strömung die es gibt. Ihr geringes spezifisches Gewicht sorgt dafür, das "Tellerreste" abgetrieben werden. Gut, okay, kann sein das sie den Schwarm mitnehmen, dann einfach 4,8,16 m Stromabeärts einwerfen bei nachlassenden Bissen.
Und auch beim langsamen/Stillwasser wurden sie sich einfach zwischen Steine und Schlamm, und sind auch weg.
Unser Begriff des little but offen ist ein schrecklicher Überstzungsfehler, die Trotting und Barbenjungs verbrennen mehrere Pints pro Sitzung. Ein halber Liter ist da peanuts. 
Es ist einfach wahnsinnig unökonmisch, und Maggies zwingen zu dynamischer Angelei. Ein Madenstrom ist wesentlich schwerer zu berechnen und zu unterhalten als ein fester Groundbait Futterplatz- aber auch nicht so Sättigend, wenn man es mal zu gut meinte mit dem Anfüttern.


----------



## geomas

Danke! 
Als ökonomisch betrachte ich hingegen die Vorbereitungszeit beim Angeln mit Madenkorb. Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich es morgen mal mit den Krabblern im Korb. Meine Haut ist gerade wieder sehr rauh und rissig und mir deshalb momentan nicht nach Grundfutter.


----------



## Tricast

Viele angeln ja beim feedern eine geflochtene Schnur mit Schlagschnur um auf Weite zu kommen. Vielleicht hilft ja dieses Video von MS gegen Spitzenbruch.






Grüße Heinz


----------



## hester

Bin gerade beim Feedern auf Rotaugen, dann kommt der hier statt Plötz. Haken 14er Maruto Brassen, Vorfach 14er Stroft, Rute die Shimano Speed Master Commercial, hat ihren Job hervorragend erledigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum Satzer!


----------



## Andal

hester schrieb:


> Bin gerade beim Feedern auf Rotaugen, dann kommt der hier statt Plötz. Haken 14er Maruto Brassen, Vorfach 14er Stroft, Rute die Shimano Speed Master Commercial, hat ihren Job hervorragend erledigt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359563
> Anhang anzeigen 359564


Für solche "Bummerl" wurden solche Ruten ja auch gemacht!


----------



## Thomas.

@rhinefisher und @Captain_H00k
ich habe mal heute morgen in aller frühe ein Bilder Update für euch zwei gemacht, Wetter war Nebelig und Diesig.
zu erst ein gesamt Eindruck


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Das Ende, den links vom Pfosten beginnt Käseland 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und ab da darf nur an der rechten Seite gefischt werden, das geht dann so 2-2,5km bis hier hin(linke Seite) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 weiter gehts die letzten 500m beide Seiten (da haben dann die Käseländer keine Angelerlaubnis mehr) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 weiter gehts zu eueren Plätzen  zu erst der vom rhinefisher 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 wer sieht sie? so und nun zum Captain 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 und zum Schluss die stelle wo der Gaskocher für die Bockwürstchen und dem Kaffee (Tee) zu stehen kommt.
	

		
			
		

		
	



so mehr habe ich leider nicht zu bieten, und wo ihr letztendlich zum Sitzen kommt bleibt natürlich euch überlassen

Nachtrag: wenn ihr oder nur einer von euch mit der Spinne los möchte, kein Problem ich fahre euch zur Grenze und warte dann beim Tisch


----------



## geomas

Bin auch am Wasser. Erster Wurf, doch wieder feines Besteck. 90 Min netto hab ich noch.


----------



## hester

Ich hätte nur nicht gedacht das der Haken das mitmacht, ist ziemlich leicht und fein, gefällt mir. Mausert sich langsam zu einem meiner Lieblingshaken.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> @rhinefisher und @Captain_H00k
> ich habe mal heute morgen in aller frühe ein Bilder Update für euch zwei gemacht, Wetter war Nebelig und Diesig.
> zu erst ein gesamt Eindruck
> Anhang anzeigen 359552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Ende, den links vom Pfosten beginnt Käseland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und ab da darf nur an der rechten Seite gefischt werden, das geht dann so 2-2,5km bis hier hin(linke Seite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weiter gehts die letzten 500m beide Seiten (da haben dann die Käseländer keine Angelerlaubnis mehr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359556
> Anhang anzeigen 359557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weiter gehts zu eueren Plätzen  zu erst der vom rhinefisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359559
> Anhang anzeigen 359560
> Anhang anzeigen 359561
> Anhang anzeigen 359562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wer sieht sie? so und nun zum Captain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359565
> Anhang anzeigen 359566
> Anhang anzeigen 359567
> Anhang anzeigen 359568
> Anhang anzeigen 359569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und zum Schluss die stelle wo der Gaskocher für die Bockwürstchen und dem Kaffee (Tee) zu stehen kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359570
> 
> so mehr habe ich leider nicht zu bieten, und wo ihr letztendlich zum Sitzen kommt bleibt natürlich euch überlassen
> 
> Nachtrag: wenn ihr oder nur einer von euch mit der Spinne los möchte, kein Problem ich fahre euch zur Grenze und warte dann beim Tisch



Mein Gott wie herrlich - da kann man ja nicht anders..!
Würde dir Samstag der 21ste passen?
Genaueres dann über PN?
Was für ein schönes Gewässer - genau soetwas fehlt bei uns.. .
Vielen Dank für die liebe Einladung und deine Mühe..


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mein Gott wie herrlich - da kann man ja nicht anders..!
> Würde dir Samstag der 21ste passen?
> Genaueres dann über PN?
> Was für ein schönes Gewässer - genau soetwas fehlt bei uns.. .
> Vielen Dank für die liebe Einladung und deine Mühe..


geht doch   und gerade die Regierung gefragt, der 21.11 Passt


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch Petri zum Karpfen an der Spinnenseide.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Sehr sehr genial @Thomas. ,vielen Dank für die Mühe !
Das vom @rhinefisher vorgeschlagene Datum passt mir ebenfalls.
Und vor Ort keine Umstände,sollte ich da mit der Spinnrute losziehen bin ich gern und gut zu Fuß 
Von mir aus können wir das gerne so festhalten,und dann via PN genauesten ausmachen wann und wo man sich denn trifft.


----------



## Tricast

Wir anderen vom ÜKEL kommen auch. Das kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir anderen vom ÜKEL kommen auch. Das kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ich bitte doch darum....
Machen wir ein Miniükeltreffen drauß..
Mein Nudelsalat ist recht lecker...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Leute bitte nicht zu sehr als Challenge sehen, ich sehe das total entspannt und freue mich sogar wenn der @rhinefisher und @Thomas. mehr fangen als ich 
Ich würde mal blind behaupten,dass ich der User hier im Thread mit der wenigsten Angelerfahrung bin,von daher will ich da eher von den Altmeistern was lernen 
Zudem weiß der gute @rhinefisher dass ich zwar wirklich gern Friedfisch angel,sonst würde ich mich hier keinesfalls so am Thread-Geschehen beteiligen !
Aaaaber,wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, reizen mich die Räuber in dem Gewässer da noch viel viel mehr 
In diesem Sinne freue ich mich einfach ein neues Gewässer kennenzulernen,und nen schönen Tag zu verbringen


----------



## Minimax

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Leute bitte nicht zu sehr als Challenge sehen,



Wahrhaft ükelig gesprochen, bravo.
Hg
Mini


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir anderen vom ÜKEL kommen auch. Das kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Heinz und weist doch, zur jeder zeit bist du Willkommen


----------



## geomas

Coole Sache, Euer Mini-Ükel-Treffen! Dann hoffen wir alle mal auf optimales Angelwetter für Euch!

@hester - Petri heil zum strammen Satzer! Die Maruto-Haken sind mir fremd. Danke für den Tipp und die schönen Fotos von Deinem Angeltag!


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bitte doch darum....
> Machen wir ein Miniükeltreffen drauß..
> Mein Nudelsalat ist recht lecker...


wie heißt es doch, platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte


----------



## Thomas.

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Leute bitte nicht zu sehr als Challenge sehen, ich sehe das total entspannt und freue mich sogar wenn der @rhinefisher und @Thomas. mehr fangen als ich
> Ich würde mal blind behaupten,dass ich der User hier im Thread mit der wenigsten Angelerfahrung bin,von daher will ich da eher von den Altmeistern was lernen
> Zudem weiß der gute @rhinefisher dass ich zwar wirklich gern Friedfisch angel,sonst würde ich mich hier keinesfalls so am Thread-Geschehen beteiligen !
> Aaaaber,wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, reizen mich die Räuber in dem Gewässer da noch viel viel mehr
> In diesem Sinne freue ich mich einfach ein neues Gewässer kennenzulernen,und nen schönen Tag zu verbringen


Neee eine Challenge muss überhaupt nicht, da bin ich nicht der Typ für, ich hoffe das ihr was vernünftiges" fängt, ich halte mich im Hintergrund und werde mich um die Wöschkes kümmern, vielleicht auch ein wenig angeln zu denn Räubern, das Bild Nr.9 mal genau hinschauen, und bei 8 sind 2 sehr große Döbel schlecht zusehen. UPS da soll ja der rhinefisher sitzen


----------



## geomas

So, immerhin bin ich nicht als Schneider nach Hause gelatscht, aber viel hat nicht gefehlt. Weil ich heute eher schlapp und generell außer Form war bin ich nur mit leichtem Besteck los. In diesem Fall mal wieder mit der Alan Brown 7ft Winner Picker. 
Hatte noch mit warmen Händen die Montage gebunden - eine der 2,5g-Olivette von der Art, die mit zwei dünnen „Silikonschläuchlein” auf der Schnur fixiert werden und etwa 60cm dahinter ein 20er Gamakatsu LS2210. 
Der fällt verglichen mit anderen 20er Haken relativ groß aus und ich konnte ihn ohne Hilfsmittel von Hand binden. (bin ein klein wenig stolz)

Tja, am Wasser wie üblich mit kleinen Pellets, ein paar Maden und Castern lose gefüttert und raus mit 2 Castern zum Start. Es tat sich ewig nix. Habe Made solo, Doppelmade, Caster solo und Mixe probiert, aber es gab in der ersten Stunde nur einen Schnurschwimmer (Vermutung).
Erst als es zusehends düsterer wurde kamen die Bisse: meist von der hektisch-ruckeligen Art und 3 Verantwortliche für das hysterische Geruckel konnte ich landen: Plötz etwa 9cm, Plötz etwa 10cm und nochmal geschätzt 9cm.
Immerhin nicht Schneider. 






Als Stativ mußte wieder das rostige Sensas-Teil herhalten. Immerhin steht es stabil.
Die Rute ist noch zarter als die Pond Wand.

Die Montage hat in ähnlicher Form im Sommer für mich funktioniert, aber ich werde jetzt wohl umbauen auf festen Seitenarm.
Scheint mir besser zu passen für die sehr feine Angelei.


----------



## Thomas.

petri Geomas ,sehr schönes Combo gefällt mir beides sehr gut


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bitte doch darum....
> Machen wir ein Miniükeltreffen drauß..



Wenn wir alle kommen, dann ist da aber garnichts mehr Mini... 

Petri, @geomas. Wieso befestigst du die Olivette denn fest auf der Schnur? Das ist doch dann ein zusätzlicher Widerstand, den die Fische spüren, bevor es an der Spitze ruckelt.


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Ich weiß nicht wo unser geo das her hat, aber der Brassenpapst, unser ÖffÖff hat das mal vorgestellt:








						Die kleverste Grundmontage der Welt | 16er-Haken.de
					

Eine klevere Grundmontage überzeugt beim Angeln durch Einfachheit und Flexibilität. Durch Zufall entdeckte ich eine neue Montage für das Grundangeln.




					www.16er-haken.de
				




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Leute bitte nicht zu sehr als Challenge sehen, ich sehe das total entspannt und freue mich sogar wenn der @rhinefisher und @Thomas. mehr fangen als ich
> Ich würde mal blind behaupten,dass ich der User hier im Thread mit der wenigsten Angelerfahrung bin,von daher will ich da eher von den Altmeistern was lernen
> Zudem weiß der gute @rhinefisher dass ich zwar wirklich gern Friedfisch angel,sonst würde ich mich hier keinesfalls so am Thread-Geschehen beteiligen !
> Aaaaber,wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, reizen mich die Räuber in dem Gewässer da noch viel viel mehr
> In diesem Sinne freue ich mich einfach ein neues Gewässer kennenzulernen,und nen schönen Tag zu verbringen


Wir vom ÜKEL wünschen Euch jedenfalls einen schönen entspannten Tag und dem rheinfisher wünsche ich einen Fisch mehr. Das Gewässer sieht wirklich toll aus, da kann man schon mal neidisch werden auf Euer Treffen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Dem @rhinefisher wünsche ich vor allem, dass "sein Knopf" wieder aufgeht.


----------



## Bleizange

geomas schrieb:


>


Ich suche noch eine schöne Rolle mit FB und dieses Exemplar sagt mir optisch schon zu.

Kannst du mir bitte verraten um welches Modell es sich handelt?


----------



## Slappy

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich würde mal blind behaupten,dass ich der User hier im Thread mit der wenigsten Angelerfahrung bin


Nope, das bin ich   

Das Gewässer für euer kleines Treffen sieht traumhaft aus


----------



## Tricast

Wenn hier jemand keine Ahnung hat, dann bin ich das! Das einzige was ich weiß: Heute ist Martinstag und da gibt es Martinsgans mit Rotkraut und Klößen. Ich lege mich jetzt hin, bin vollgefressen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Bleizange schrieb:


> Ich suche noch eine schöne Rolle mit FB und dieses Exemplar sagt mir optisch schon zu.
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte verraten um welches Modell es sich handelt?



Hi Bleizange, das ist eine Ryobi Ecusima II 1000.
Leider gibt es diese günstige und richtig gut laufende Rolle nicht mehr neu.

(in den Größen 3000 und 4000 sind aktuell noch welche bei ebay zu haben, aus Österreich)


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - ich habe vor dem Montagebinden nicht lange nachgedacht und einfach ne relativ tüdelarme Montage geknüpft.
Im Sommer sind die Fische ja agiler und haken sich öfters selbst bei derlei „Rigs”.
Vermutlich wechsele ich wieder zu ner simplen Bleiseitenarmmontage.

Nachteil der leichten Olivetten ist übrigens auch, daß man diese beim Ablegen der Rute und Straffen der Schnur schnell vom Platz zieht, die rutschen hervorragend über den Grund.


----------



## geomas

#montagen

Ganz interessant fand ich diese Variante einer Durchlaufmontage, nicht wegen der Nubsies, sondern wegen der „andersartigen” Verzwirbelung der Schnur und des Rattenschwanzes zur Vorfach-Befestigung:






Für die allerfeinste Grundangelei ist diese Montage aber wohl nüscht.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> #montagen
> 
> Ganz interessant fand ich diese Variante einer Durchlaufmontage, nicht wegen der Nubsies, sondern wegen der „andersartigen” Verzwirbelung der Schnur und des Rattenschwanzes zur Vorfach-Befestigung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Für die allerfeinste Grundangelei ist diese Montage aber wohl nüscht.


sieht ja interessant aus, aber der gute hat für die Montage 2,40min gebraucht(wahrscheinlich nicht zum ersten mal gemacht) ich bräuchte bei kalten Wetter am Wasser dafür 2 Stunden und bevor ich mir so was antue würde ich mit dem Angeln aufhören und das Stricken anfangen, warum einfach wenn's auch kompliziert geht


----------



## Andal

Ich gehe, höflich betrachtet, davon aus, dass gut die Hälfte aller Rigs nur für Youtube ersonnen wurden.


----------



## Andal

Normalerweise eine simple Durchlaufmontage... ein 10er Wirbel auf die 18er, oder 20er Hauptschnur, dann einen kleine Perle und zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach wieder ein Wirbel... fertig. An den Bleiwirbel knote ich etwas 12er Mono als Sollbruchstelle, auf das dann die Klemmbleie, oder das Blei, der Futterkorb kommt.

....oder gleich so was:









						Korum Camo Bolt & Run Kit
					

Korum Camo Bolt & Run Kit Das Camo Bolt & Run Kit bietet alles, was Sie benötigen, um ein sicheres, semi-fixed Setup mit ultimativer Tarnung zu montieren. Durch die Erhebung der angewinkelten Pufferperle können Sie ein...




					www.angelhaack.de


----------



## geomas

Nachteil bei dem Korum-Kit (ich hab derlei auch in verschiedenen Größen und Ausführungen) ist, daß man über die Vorfächer diese „Schläuche” ziehen muß. 
Ich finde das fummelig und teuer. Für die etwas kernigere Grundangelei dennoch sicher ne gute Wahl.


Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie viele der ernsthaften Matchangler ganz auf Wirbel zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach verzichten und Karabinerwirbel nur für die Befestigung von Swimfeeder oder Bomb nutzen.


----------



## Andal

Nimm halt normale 8er Wirbel und lass den Tube weg.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Normalerweise eine simple Durchlaufmontage... ein 10er Wirbel auf die 18er, oder 20er Hauptschnur, dann einen kleine Perle und zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach wieder ein Wirbel... fertig. An den Bleiwirbel knote ich etwas 12er Mono als Sollbruchstelle, auf das dann die Klemmbleie, oder das Blei, der Futterkorb kommt.
> 
> ....oder gleich so was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korum Camo Bolt & Run Kit
> 
> 
> Korum Camo Bolt & Run Kit Das Camo Bolt & Run Kit bietet alles, was Sie benötigen, um ein sicheres, semi-fixed Setup mit ultimativer Tarnung zu montieren. Durch die Erhebung der angewinkelten Pufferperle können Sie ein...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelhaack.de



Bei der Schnurstärke wahrscheinlich plus moderne Ruten die einfachste Variante.
Hatte vor kurzem auch so gefischt. Allerdings mit der Picker(Metallringe) und 14er Schnur. Irgendwann flog mir beim Auswerfen dann die Montage weg. Wirbel und Ringeinlagen waren dann wohl doch zu arg.


----------



## Andal

10er... 12er... 14er Schnürl brauche ich nur noch als Sollbruchstellen auf.


----------



## geomas

Letztlich ist für die sehr feine Angelei, also so wie ich sie regelmäßig betreibe, irgendeine Art von „festem Seitenarm” wohl die beste Montage. 
Heli-Rigs inklusive. Die Bißanzeige ist typischerweise prima. Bei den einfachsten Montagen steht die Drallanfälligkeit als Nachteil fest. Bei den Heli-Rigs hat man meist weniger Drall, aber nicht zwangsläufig weniger Tüdel.

Mal sehen, was ich für die ganz kurze Distanz mit weicher Rute und dünner Mono als nächstes probiere. Irgendne Art von festem Seitenarm wirds sein.


----------



## Andal

Einfach eine große Schlaufe in die Hauptschnur binden und aufschneiden. An das lange Ende, das unten herauskommt, den Haken. An das obere Schnipsel das Blei, den Korb, oder was auch immer. Einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Nimm halt normale 8er Wirbel und lass den Tube weg.



Korum Kit ohne „Tube”: Funktioniert nur, wenn man nen Futterkorb mit „festem Ausleger” hat und nicht mit irgendwelchen lockeren Wirbeln am Korb.
Auch Bleie mit nem fest angebauten Wirbel im eingegossenen Öhr wie Karpfenbleie sind tabu. Sonst hat man das Vorfach in den Wirbeln zum Korb/Blei. Hunnertpro.

PS: hatte Drennan und Korum verwechselt, pardon


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Einfach eine große Schlaufe in die Hauptschnur binden und aufschneiden. An das lange Ende, das unten herauskommt, den Haken. An das obere Schnipsel das Blei, den Korb, oder was auch immer. Einfacher gehts nicht.



Genau, exakt diese „Montage” habe ich zahllose Stunden genutzt. Am kurzen Ende zuletzt gerne mit DS-Blei.
Die Drallanfälligkeit bleibt aber. Klar, kann man durch geschickte Anköderung reduzieren, aber drallanfällig ist dieses „Rig”.
Wobei die gelegentlichen Tüdel sich problemlos entwirren lassen. Sind ja keine Nubsies im Spiel.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> #montagen
> 
> Ganz interessant fand ich diese Variante einer Durchlaufmontage, nicht wegen der Nubsies, sondern wegen der „andersartigen” Verzwirbelung der Schnur und des Rattenschwanzes zur Vorfach-Befestigung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Für die allerfeinste Grundangelei ist diese Montage aber wohl nüscht.



Ist ne spannende Variante, mit gezwirbeltem Abtandshalter zu angeln und trotzdem die einfache Vorfachmontage des Rattenschwanzes zu nutzen - vorrausgesetzt, man möchte eben ohne Wirbel angeln. Zum Pickern mit Dropshotbleien oder Bleikette nutze ich gerne das Pickerrig von FF. Weil Durchlaufmontage lässt sich nur über den Stopperknoten die "Vorfachlänge" verändern und mit Verwicklungen und Drall hatte ich damit bisher fast keine Probleme. Mit kleinen Futterkörben dran sah das mit den Verwicklungen neulich allerdings anders aus.


----------



## Andal

Das bisserl Zwurrl an den Hakenvorfächern kann man aber leicht mit den Fingern ausstreichen.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn man es ganz elegant haben möchte, dann benutzt man so einen Fliegentrockner als Vorfachglätter...









						Amadou
					

Der Amadou ist ein geniales Naturprodukt, unverzichtbar beim Fliegenfischen mit der Trockenfliege und besonders geeignet um durchnässte CDC Fliegen (Entenbü




					www.1000fliegen.de


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn man es ganz elegant haben möchte, dann benutzt man so einen Fliegentrockner als Vorfachglätter...



Sind wir noch im Ükel oder schon bei stilvoll angeln? 

Ich hab irgendwann mal eine interesante Durchlauf-Selbsthakmontage mit gezwirbeltem Ende gesehen. Auf der Hauptschnur ein Futterkorb oder ein Einhängewirbel, das Schnurende klassisch verzwirbelt und mit Knoten gesichert. Dann kam auf eines der Schnurenden eine Perle und es wurden darüber nochmal 5-15cm(?) verzwirbelt und verknotet. Der Korb gleitet dann auf der Hauptschnur und dem oberen gezwirbelten Teil bis zur Perle. Wenn ein Fisch Schnur nimmt, dann gleitet die Schnur durch den Wirbel, bis der obere Knoten kommt, und dann gibt es einen kleinen Ruck, der den Haken ins Maul treiben soll. Trotzdem bleibt es eine Freilaufmontage mit den entsprechenden Vorteilen für den Fisch bei einem Abriss.

Wo ich das gefunden habe weiß ich leider nicht mehr (würde mir das der Details wegen gern nochmal anschauen), aber grade für spitze Rotaugenbisse wäre das sicher ne Option.


----------



## geomas

Bei Montagen wie dem FF-Pickerrig ist dünne Schnur für meinen Geschmack zu geschmeidig. Meiner Erfahrung nach hat man da viel zu schnell einen kleinen unerwünschten Knoten drin.
Bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob die Variante „Hauptschnur - dann steife Mono für Montage - dünnes Vorfach” praktikabel ist. Das ginge so in Richtung Schlagschnureinsatz. Nicht für die ganz feine Angelei, sondern fürs leichte bis mittlere Grundangeln.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sind wir noch im Ükel oder schon bei stilvoll angeln?
> 
> Ich hab irgendwann mal eine interesante Durchlauf-Selbsthakmontage mit gezwirbeltem Ende gesehen. Auf der Hauptschnur ein Futterkorb oder ein Einhängewirbel, das Schnurende klassisch verzwirbelt und mit Knoten gesichert. Dann kam auf eines der Schnurenden eine Perle und es wurden darüber nochmal 5-15cm(?) verzwirbelt und verknotet. Der Korb gleitet dann auf der Hauptschnur und dem oberen gezwirbelten Teil bis zur Perle. Wenn ein Fisch Schnur nimmt, dann gleitet die Schnur durch den Wirbel, bis der obere Knoten kommt, und dann gibt es einen kleinen Ruck, der den Haken ins Maul treiben soll. Trotzdem bleibt es eine Freilaufmontage mit den entsprechenden Vorteilen für den Fisch bei einem Abriss.
> 
> Wo ich das gefunden habe weiß ich leider nicht mehr (würde mir das der Details wegen gern nochmal anschauen), aber grade für spitze Rotaugenbisse wäre das sicher ne Option.



Das hatte ich früher mal verlinkt:







PS: derdiedas „Sinking Stop” oberhalb des Wirbel ist evtl. so ein winziges Auffädel-Tungsten-Gewicht zum Absenken der Schnur. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sind wir noch im Ükel oder schon bei stilvoll angeln?
> 
> Ich hab irgendwann mal eine interesante Durchlauf-Selbsthakmontage mit gezwirbeltem Ende gesehen. Auf der Hauptschnur ein Futterkorb oder ein Einhängewirbel, das Schnurende klassisch verzwirbelt und mit Knoten gesichert. Dann kam auf eines der Schnurenden eine Perle und es wurden darüber nochmal 5-15cm(?) verzwirbelt und verknotet. Der Korb gleitet dann auf der Hauptschnur und dem oberen gezwirbelten Teil bis zur Perle. Wenn ein Fisch Schnur nimmt, dann gleitet die Schnur durch den Wirbel, bis der obere Knoten kommt, und dann gibt es einen kleinen Ruck, der den Haken ins Maul treiben soll. Trotzdem bleibt es eine Freilaufmontage mit den entsprechenden Vorteilen für den Fisch bei einem Abriss.
> 
> Wo ich das gefunden habe weiß ich leider nicht mehr (würde mir das der Details wegen gern nochmal anschauen), aber grade für spitze Rotaugenbisse wäre das sicher ne Option.


Für solche Montagen kenne ich nichts besseres, wenn sich die Fische an einer eigentlichen Durchlaufmontage selber haken sollen









						AngelHAACK Semi Fixed Run Rig Kit
					

AngelHAACK Semi Fixed Run Rig Kit Semi Fixed Run Rig Kit für den Bau von semifixen Laufbleimontagen. Sobald der scheue Karpfen den Kopf schüttelt, löst sich das Blei und gleitet frei auf der Hauptschnur. Das Kit ist...




					www.angelhaack.de
				







geomas schrieb:


> Bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob die Variante „Hauptschnur - dann steife Mono für Montage - dünnes Vorfach” praktikabel ist. Das ginge so in Richtung Schlagschnureinsatz. Nicht für die ganz feine Angelei, sondern fürs leichte bis mittlere Grundangeln.


Für solche Zwecke wurde ja die FC eingeführt. Eben weil sie steifer ist UND gut sinkt.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Georg, du bist ein Schatz, genau das war es! 



Andal schrieb:


> Für solche Montagen kenne ich nichts besseres, wenn sich die Fische an einer eigentlichen Durchlaufmontage selber haken sollen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelHAACK Semi Fixed Run Rig Kit
> 
> 
> AngelHAACK Semi Fixed Run Rig Kit Semi Fixed Run Rig Kit für den Bau von semifixen Laufbleimontagen. Sobald der scheue Karpfen den Kopf schüttelt, löst sich das Blei und gleitet frei auf der Hauptschnur. Das Kit ist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelhaack.de



Die gefallen mir vom ersten Eindruck her für Karpfen und dann auch mal Schleie, aber wenn ich das an der Picker auf Rotaugen oder Gründlinge montiere, dann fühlt sich das allerdings etwas oversized an.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke Georg, du bist ein Schatz, genau das war es!
> 
> 
> 
> Die gefallen mir vom ersten Eindruck her für Karpfen und dann auch mal Schleie, aber wenn ich das an der Picker auf Rotaugen oder Gründlinge montiere, dann fühlt sich das allerdings etwas oversized an.


Die tragen gar nicht doll auf. Dachte auch, dass die viel derber ausfallen.


----------



## geomas

#feedertips
#quivertips
#drennan

Habe nach etwas Grübeln „fürs Grobe” ne 2.5 Oz Carbon Spitze und „fürs Feine” ne 0.75 Oz Glass-Tip (Fast Taper) bestellt. Damit habe ich dann hoffentlich ne relativ universell passende Auswahl für die vergleichsweise schnelle Drennan Super Feeder Rute.
Klar, alle vier Spitzen (habe zur Rute 2 und 1.5 OZ Glass-Tips erhalten) passen nicht in den Griff, aber die wirklichen empfehlenswerten Drennan Sleeves haben ja eingenähte lange Taschen für Feedertips.
Generell ist es bombig, daß es eigentlich nur 3 Sorten Drennan Feederspitzen gibt: die regulären, die sowohl an die alten Ruten passen als auch an die Series 7 und an die neuen  „Vertex”-Modelle sowie die Acolyte-Spitzen und noch spezieller die für die Acolyte Distance Ruten.
Da herrscht bei anderen Herstellern doch viel mehr Wirrwarr.

Morgen bleibt bestenfalls Zeit für ne kurze Angelsession. Sieht also nach ner erneuten Runde mit sehr kurzer Rute auf die ganz kurze Distanz aus.
Oder ich versuchs mal mit der Pose - abhängig vom Wind.


----------



## Andal

Das ist ja auch  das Angenehme an Drennan, dass sie auf eine verhältnismäßig sehr lange Modellpflege setzen und beim Zubehör nicht die Maße wechseln. Bei den anderen werden vermutlich soundso viele tausend Ruten irgendwo bestellt und das wars dann. Wenn weg, dann weg. Sicher ist beim Peterle auch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt. Siehe Heinz's Erfahrungen mit Peterles Töchterlein. Aber das kann einem als reinem Endverbraucher auch relativ wurscht sein.


----------



## geomas

Ja, die (etwas) längeren Produktzyklen nutzen in erster Linie dem Verbraucher und auf lange Sicht sowohl Hersteller als auch dem Verbraucher.
Wenn der Kunde sich von Firma xy durch superkurze Produktzyklen und komplizierte Ersatzteilbeschaffung genervt fühlt hilft das auf Dauer nicht dem Hersteller - unabhängig von der Qualität des Produkts. Das ist zumindest meine Hoffnung.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn wir alle kommen, dann ist da aber garnichts mehr Mini...


Doch, schon... ein bisschen..
hg
Mini


----------



## Tricast

Hier mal eine Anleitung vom Altmeister. Es gibt viele Methoden einen "Feederboom" herzustellen vom Plastik-Feederboom über Schnur zwirbeln bis hin zu ein Stück steife Schnur einbinden oder eben die Nubsies von Korum. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie viele der ernsthaften Matchangler ganz auf Wirbel zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach verzichten und Karabinerwirbel nur für die Befestigung von Swimfeeder oder Bomb nutzen.


Karabiner-Wirbel, egal welcher Art, kann man wirklich nur benutzen um entweder Waggler, Swimfeeder oder Bomb einzuhängen. Es gibt ja viele die auch ihr Vorfach in solch einen Karabiner-Wirbel einhängen, verstehen muß man das aber nicht. Es gibt doch jetzt Quick Change Wirbel die einfach viel besser sind und nicht so schlackern wie die Karabiner-Wirbel.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Es gibt ja viele die auch ihr Vorfach in solch einen Karabiner-Wirbel einhängen, verstehen muß man das aber nicht.


 zu denen gehöre ich seit fast 30 Jahren (bis auf einzwei ausnahmen)


----------



## hester

Schnur verdrallen, zwirbeln und was weiß ich noch alles habe ich alles hinter mir gelassen. In irgendwelchen Boxen lagern in meinem Angelzimmer jede Menge Nubsies die alle Verwicklungen verhindern sollen. Mir persönlich ist das alles viel zu aufwendig geworden und bin einfach zu einfachen Montagen zurück, entweder Durchlauf Olivetten oder Anti-Tangle Röhrchen  von ca 5cm, aus die Maus.
Beim Feedern ist doch die Schnur entsprechend gespannt, für was brauche ich da noch einen extra Stopper, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich, oder mach ich da einen Denkfehler?
Wenn man sich die Karpfenszene so anschaut wird jeden Tag ne neue Montage erfunden, nutzt fast nur den Herstellern. 
Meine Devise, so einfach wie nur geht.


----------



## Thomas.

hester schrieb:


> Durchlauf Olivetten oder Anti-Tangle Röhrchen


ich hatte schon die Befürchtung das ich er einzige bin der auf Anti-Tangle Röhrchen steht,  auf meiner Universal Hecht Grund Schwimmermontage ist das Anti-Tangle Röhrchen unverzichtbar


----------



## Bleizange

geomas schrieb:


> Hi Bleizange, das ist eine Ryobi Ecusima II 1000.
> Leider gibt es diese günstige und richtig gut laufende Rolle nicht mehr neu.
> 
> (in den Größen 3000 und 4000 sind aktuell noch welche bei ebay zu haben, aus Österreich)


Vielen Dank.

Schade, denn es muss nicht immer Shimano oder Daiwa sein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hatte schon die Befürchtung das ich er einzige bin der auf Anti-Tangle Röhrchen steht,  auf meiner Universal Hecht Grund Schwimmermontage ist das Anti-Tangle Röhrchen unverzichtbar




Sargblei/Tropfenblei Leute ist das Blei der Oldschooler, schön als Durchlauf und fängt genausogut wie jeder andere Montage. Als Stopper den klassischen Ventilschlauch und fertig.

Siehe hier

Einzige Erneuerung das Blei hat mittlerweile ein Röllchen bekommen.

Edit:
Die Montage lässt sich auch mit nem Futterkorb am Wirbel binden und für das Vorfach einfach ne Schlaufe machen. Freilaufender Geht es doch nimmer.


----------



## Tricast

So einfach wie nur geht:





Gruß Heinz

Die Anti-Tangle Röhrchen habe ich alle entsorgt. Hatte Plastik und auch Metall, bin damit nicht zufrieden gewesen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Bleizange schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Schade, denn es muss nicht immer Shimano oder Daiwa sein.


völlig richtig ganz meine Meinung, leider läuft es wie so auch immer bei mir immer auf eine bestimmte Marke hin, gerade (vor 2 Tagen) wider passiert, brauchte für meine neue Drennan eine neue Rolle, und ganz oben Standen Ryobi Zauber GT 4000 Match und Daiwa SS1600, geworden ist es dann eine Neue XT-2500 BR  
aber ich arbeite daran den anderen auch eine Chance zu geben.

Nachtrag: wenn die Postfrau 2x Klingelt  
wer kann dazu nein sagen 



und nee andere Marke ist auch noch angekommen (sie hat ja 2x geklingelt)


für 9€ muss es auch keine Shimano sein


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> So einfach wie nur geht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> Die Anti-Tangle Röhrchen habe ich alle entsorgt. Hatte Plastik und auch Metall, bin damit nicht zufrieden gewesen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Habe eben erst ein 100er Pack geordert


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Anti-Tangle Röhrchen habe ich alle entsorgt. Hatte Plastik und auch Metall, bin damit nicht zufrieden gewesen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


jemand fragte mich letztes ob ich einen Spleen habe, mir viel nix ein, und dann lese ich das.


----------



## Bleizange

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Anti-Tangle Röhrchen habe ich alle entsorgt. Hatte Plastik und auch Metall, bin damit nicht zufrieden gewesen.


Meine letzten ATB habe ich vor ein paar Wochen einem Jungangler in die Hand gedrückt. Bin damit auch nie warm geworden und wieder zurück zur klassischen Schlaufenmontage. Nur das Kosch-Rig hatte ich noch nicht an meinen Ruten.

Fischt hier noch jemand Montagen mit Feeder bzw. Powergum oder erinnert sich daran?


----------



## Bleizange

Thomas. schrieb:


> völlig richtig ganz meine Meinung, leider läuft es wie so auch immer bei mir immer auf eine bestimmte Marke hin, gerade (vor 2 Tagen) wider passiert, brauchte für meine neue Drennan eine neue Rolle, und ganz oben Standen Ryobi Zauber GT 4000 Match und Daiwa SS1600, geworden ist es dann eine Neue XT-2500 BR
> aber ich arbeite daran den anderen auch eine Chance zu geben.


Das ist bei mir nicht anders. Ich habe auch Produkte von anderen Herstellern, aber bei den Ruten und Rollen dominiert dann doch Shimano. Rute und Rolle kaufe ich noch beim Händler um die Ecke. Und die Japaner führt fast jeder Händler.


----------



## Tricast

@Bleizange : Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch nicht mitbekommen das nur Drennan glücklich macht (außer die Rollen). 
*Drennan macht glücklich!!!! Drennan macht glücklich!!!! Drennan macht glücklich!!!!*
Oder war das doch eher Seitenbacher Hanföl????

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> jemand fragte mich letztes ob ich einen Spleen habe, mir viel nix ein, und dann lese ich das.



Jetzt kenne ich auch Deinen Spleen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> @Bleizange : Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch nicht mitbekommen das nur Drennan glücklich macht (außer die Rollen).
> *Drennan macht glücklich!!!! Drennan macht glücklich!!!! Drennan macht glücklich!!!!*
> Oder war das doch eher Seitenbacher Hanföl????
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich hab keinen Spleen, dass sind Special Effects


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt kenne ich auch Deinen Spleen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Hätte nie gedacht das , das ein Spleen ist, für mich das normalste beim fischen auf Grund


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht das , das ein Spleen ist, für mich das normalste beim fischen auf Grund
> Anhang anzeigen 359622


Ich muss ein Geständnis machen: _Ich bin_ ein fauler Sack. Ich mag es, wenn ich nichts zu tun _habe_ und einfach nur dasitzen kann, _um_ in die Bäume zu schauen, darum bin ich ja Angler und nutze die einfachsten Montage Möglichkeiten   Muss nur mal daran Arbeiten, mal nicht nix zu fangen, könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich dieses Jahr kaum ans Wasser bin.....da schließt sich der Kreis


----------



## Tricast

Dann kann ich mich auch in den Garten setzen oder legen und den Himmel betrachten oder um in die Bäume zu schauen wenn ich nichts machen will. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mich auch in den Garten setzen oder legen und den Himmel betrachten oder um in die Bäume zu schauen wenn ich nichts machen will.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Aber mit dem  Angeln hast du eine Ausrede für's Nichtstun!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich mich in den Garten lege, kommt 100%ig jemand an, der mich in meiner Ruhe stören will. Das passiert mir am Angelteich nie. Deshalb lieber am Angelteich ausruhen, da hat man mehr von.


----------



## Hecht100+

Und außerdem, wofür werden den sonst die wunderbaren Angelliegen angeboten. Damit kann ich doch besser am See entspannen, egal ob es beißt oder nicht. Viel ärgerlicher ist es doch, wenn der zweite Mann auch so total entspannt ist, das bei einem Biß keiner von der Liege kommen möchte.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber mit dem  Angeln hast du eine Ausrede für's Nichtstun!


@Professor Tinca : Ich dachte immer Du hast dein Umfeld im Griff. Einer der wenigen die sich nicht treiben lassen.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir treibt nur die Pose, lieber Heinz.


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt bin ich auch mal auf dem laufenden. Wie konnte ich nur glauben ohne Feeder Boom angeln zu können? 






Nehmt Ihr den auch an der Posenmontage? 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir treibt nur die Pose, lieber Heinz.


Und dann beißen auch noch die Brocken, Hans im Glück


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch mal auf dem laufenden. Wie konnte ich nur glauben ohne Feeder Boom angeln zu können?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nehmt Ihr den auch an der Posenmontage?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Feeder BOOM, sind das nicht die Dinger, deren Bruchsicherheit mit einer Protonenbombe getestet wird ? Bombensicher 

EDIT: bei mir heißen die Antitangel Röhrchen, kann mich erinnern, dass bei den letzten 5 Ansitzen an zwei davon der Wirbel abgebrochen ist, war lustig als ich feststellte, dass der Haken garnicht an der fetten Einschlagstelle des gefüllten Drennan Feederkorbs lag


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Und dann beißen auch noch die Brocken, Hans im Glück


Wer zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist, braucht nur noch Glück und den passenden Köder.


----------



## Tricast

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Feeder BOOM, sind das nicht die Dinger, deren Bruchsicherheit mit einer Protonenbombe getestet wird ? Bombensicher
> 
> EDIT: bei mir heißen die Antitangel Röhrchen, kann mich erinnern, dass bei den letzten 5 Ansitzen an zwei davon der Wirbel abgebrochen ist, war lustig als ich feststellte, dass der Haken garnicht an der fetten Einschlagstelle des gefüllten Drennan Feederkorbs lag


Siehste, da hat das Antitangle Röhrchen Suizid begangen als es merkte das ein *Drennan *Feederkorb an ihm hing.  Drennan macht also auch nicht jeden und alles glücklich. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt müssen wir uns aber auch mal wieder über Sargblei und Aalglocken unterhalten, sonst wird das langweilig hier. Ach ja, und über Heckbremsrollen haben wir auch schon lange nicht mehr gesprochen. Also haut in die Tasten und tut Euch keinen Zwang an. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Siehste, da hat das Antitangle Röhrchen Suizid begangen als es merkte das ein *Drennan *Feederkorb an ihm hing.  Drennan macht also auch nicht jeden und alles glücklich.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Eigentlich war jeder Glücklich, ICH, weil ich Angeln durfte und die Fische weil im Futter kein Haken drin war  nur mein Geldbeutel hat etwas gezwickt, ich glaub da war was mit Gram


----------



## hester

Er hat Antitangle Röhrchen gesagt...


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt haben wir aber fast alle Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Seite 2808


hester schrieb:


> Er hat Antitangle Röhrchen gesagt...



Seite 2808 wird im Ükel für immer in Erinnerung bleiben, noch nie wurden die Worte, die niemals genannt werden sollten, soo oft gefallen


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir aber fast alle Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Lieber Heinz, hoffentlich ist kommendes Jahr wieder Messe, ich werde Dir einen Bruchtest-Aufbau bestehend aus Antitangel Röhrchen, Sargblei und Aalglocken präsentieren, eine geflickte DAM Telerute mit China Heckbremsrolle bekomme ich bestimmt auch noch unter


----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Ich wußte garnicht das Du einen eigenen Youtube Kanal hast. 11 Abonnenten und 3 Videos.   *Thomas angelt*.






Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Ich wußte garnicht das Du einen eigenen Youtube Kanal hast. 11 Abonnenten und 3 Videos.   *Thomas angelt*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


von meiner Rrrrooolllleee   Der Junge hat nun 12 Abonenten


----------



## rhinefisher

Et voila - alles was man für die gehobene Angelei benötigt...


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Doch, schon... ein bisschen..
> hg
> Mini



Nagut, eine Ausnahme können wir wohl machen, aber nur für dich.



hester schrieb:


> Beim Feedern ist doch die Schnur entsprechend gespannt, für was brauche ich da noch einen extra Stopper, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich, oder mach ich da einen Denkfehler?



Naja du willst ja nicht, dass der Futterkorb bis runter zum Haken rutscht beim Wurf oder beim spannen der Schnur.


----------



## hester

Ich meine Stopper hinter dem Korb


----------



## hester

Andere Frage: Kennt von euch jemand die Browning Cenex Low Stretch Mono?


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Neee eine Challenge muss überhaupt nicht, da bin ich nicht der Typ für, ich hoffe das ihr was vernünftiges" fängt, ich halte mich im Hintergrund und werde mich um die Wöschkes kümmern, vielleicht auch ein wenig angeln zu denn Räubern, das Bild Nr.9 mal genau hinschauen, und bei 8 sind 2 sehr große Döbel schlecht zusehen. UPS da soll ja der rhinefisher sitzen



Sehr lieb von dir dem alten Mann ein gemütliches Plätzchen zuzuweisen...
Der Hook und ich, wir scherzen bloß über die "Challenge" - gegen mich anzutreten wäre ja auch völlig sinnlos, ich fang ohnehin nicht viel...
Wir freuen uns aufrichtig wenn der Andere fängt. Alles Andere wäre unsportlich - wir müssen uns doch nicht davon ernähren.. .
Jedenfalls bin ich schon ganz aufgeregt - endlich mal wieder ein neues Gewässer...
Und ein noch unbekannter Ükelbruder zum Plaudern als Zugabe..
Wenn mir die Flußgötter nur einen schönen Döbel gestatten, ist Alles wieder gut.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Et voila - alles was man für die gehobene Angelei benötigt...


Hahaha, na ja, vielleicht besteht da ein Zusammenhang mit der Beissflaute..


----------



## Tricast

hester schrieb:


> Ich meine Stopper hinter dem Korb


Das sind dann sogenannte Semi-Bolt Rigs. Entweder wird der Stopper ganz rangeschoben dann ist das wie eine Selbsthakmontage oder aber ich lasse etwas Spiel zwischen Stopper und Korb dann kann der Fisch nehmen und irgendwann läuft der Stopper gegen den Korb und der Fisch hakt sich. Je nach Gegebenheit kann man den Abstand variieren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich muss ein Geständnis machen: _Ich bin_ ein fauler Sack. Ich mag es, wenn ich nichts zu tun _habe_ und einfach nur dasitzen kann, _um_ in die Bäume zu schauen, darum bin ich ja Angler und nutze die einfachsten Montage Möglichkeiten   Muss nur mal daran Arbeiten, mal nicht nix zu fangen, könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich dieses Jahr kaum ans Wasser bin.....da schließt sich der Kreis



Genau DAS ist auch mein Problem......


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, na ja, vielleicht besteht da ein Zusammenhang mit der Beissflaute..



Damit hat das nix zu tun.. .
Es liegt eher daran dass ich ein ganz aussergewöhnlich guter Angler bin - die Fische haben Angst vor mir...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Damit hat das nix zu tun.. .
> Es liegt eher daran dass ich ein ganz aussergewöhnlich guter Angler bin - die Fische haben Angst vor mir...


Ahh, das ist unser Rheinfisher wie wir ihn kennen und lieben. 
Ich wünsch Dir, @Captain_H00k und Gastgeber @Thomas. eine ganz wunderbare Angelei an dem wunderschönen und aus meiner Perspektive sehr vielversprechenden Gewässer. Wird bestimmt ein toller Tag


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ahh, das ist unser Rheinfisher wie wir ihn kennen und lieben.



Du siehst, der Frust ist schon halb verdaut....


----------



## Andal

*# Montagen*

Das ist es ja, was mich an der *Großen Gleichung* so beeindruckt. *Der Angler selber ist immer die größte Unbekannte*. Darum haben wir auch so eine Vielfalt an Montagemöglichkeiten zur Verfügung. Und das tolle an der Sache, keine ist wirklich so ganz und gar falsch!

Wer gerne mit einem ATB fischt, der soll und zwar nach Kräften. Mir waren jahrelang ein durchgebundener Haken und 1-3 SSG Schrote genug. Heute fische ich lieber "free running ledger links"... ganz egal, ob aus eigens zusammengesuchten Teilen, oder fertige Nubsies. Wir fischen ja auch an so vielen verschiedenen Gewässern herum, dass es der blanke Unsinn wäre, nach der ultimativen Montage für uns alle zu suchen. Sieht man ja schon an den Haken und ihren Größen. Ist ein 12er jetzt noch ein Anker, oder schon winzig??

Diesen Imperativ des totalen Ultimativismus überlassen wir generös bestimmten Spinnboyz auf YT. 

Wir hätten ja auch gar nichts mehr zu mosern und zu klugscheissen, wenn wir alle der "Goldenen Regel konform" fischen würden!


----------



## geomas

Der 11. 11. war gestern, liebe Leute. 

Mit anderen Worten: ja was ist denn hier los? ATB und Röhrchen, Anglerliegen und Sargbleie???

Okay, da gehe ich mit: ne alte ABU 506m (schicke kleine Kapselrolle) wurde mit Maxima Chameleon von 2.5lb Tragkraft gefüllt und wird demnächst (heute leider nicht mehr) an einer Picker die Warnow-Fische das Fürchten lehren.
Das Schnur einclippen ist dann zwar schwierig bis unmöglich, aber ich angele damit ja auch nur auf Stipp-Distanz.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wir hätten ja auch gar nichts mehr zu mosern und zu klugscheissen, wenn wir alle* der "Goldenen Regel konform"* fischen würden!



Und gäbe es diese, dann wäre das Faszinosum und ewiges Rätsel Angeln gelöst, und wir (Also wir Angler weltweit) könnten unseren Laden dichtmachen und uns nach anderen Steckenpferden umschauen..

Alors,
erneut stehen Planungen ins Haus. Am Samstag gehts für einige Stunden im Hellen (was man so zur Zeit hell nennt, in ewiger klater Dämmerung, würg...) an ein absolut Johnniefreies (kotz...) Stillgewässer (böööörkkkss..), was mir aber nichts ausmacht, denn endlich mal wieder mit meinem lieben Angelkumpel, der "Soundmachine"- ein bisschen Gesellschaft, wenn auch mit Abstand wird uns beiden guttun, denn Homeoffice und Isolation geht uns gewealtig auf den Keks. Ich sehne mich nach seinem Elefantenimporzellanladen Fischverscheuchenden verhalten, und er vermisst mein Gemecker und Beleidigtsein. Ich glaube, das letzte Mal haben wir im Frühjar gemeinsam geangelt, aber weit voneinander entfernt, so das es kaum Gelegenheit gab, uns gegenseitig zu beschimpfen.
Es wird also ein schöner Angeltag werden, aber vermutlich werden Fische nicht daran beteiligt sein.

....Oder vielleicht doch. Hier ist mein Plan, ich nenne ihn "Die ganz kleine Brötchen Lösung".
Ich stelle mir vor mit ner leichten Feeder und nem 30eroderso Körbchen und meiner patentierten "Mir-doch-Egal" Montage auf Whatever swims along anzusetzen, 18er Schnür durchgebunden und nem kräftigen kleinen Specialist in 16, 14 oder 12 versehen, und mit einer entsprechenden Anzahl Maden und Caster versehen -vielleicht auch ab und an mit nem kleinen Rotwurm. Mais fällt aus, ich finds zu kalt für Veggieköder, und liebt Angelkumpel die gelben Körner und der Teufel soll mich holen, wenn ich irgendwas so mache wie er und ich möchte ihn wegen seiner Büchsenmaiserei auch gerne bischimpfen (ausserdem, wenn er damit fangen sollte, halt ich solange die Luft an, bis er mir davon was abgibt). Tulip bleibt zu hause, ich vertraue meinem Liebelingsköder nur im FLiesswasser und Döbelpräsenz.

In dem Gewässer ist so ziemlich alles drin, und ich denke das ich so ein breites Spektrum abdecken kann. Das eigentlich zu schwere 30er Körbchen kann ich zur not mit nem Schrot arretieren, um so auch mal einen leichten Festbleieffekt zu nutzen. Die 18er Schnur ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen winterlicher Unauffälligkeit für Nanoplötzen und Sicherheit, falls dochmal ein Satzi sich verirren sollte.

Bleibt die Frage - und die stelle ich Euch, liebe Brüder- nach der Füllung fürs Körbchen. Ich möchte nicht gerne ein panschiges, feuchtes Kalthändchen Futter anmischen. Ich glaube, ich würde gerne schönes Liquibread vorbereiten, und vielleicht sogar nach dem Rezept was Gründervater @Fantastic Fishing auf seinem Blog so wirklich praxisnah und narrensicher vorgestellt hat ( https://www.16er-haken.de/method-feeder-futter-selber-machen/ ) Allerdings würde ich es gerne nicht wie beschrieben mit Wasser anmachen, sondern "trocken" verwenden - ich weiss, dass die feuchte Fluffigkeit von unverschnittenem Liquibread ausreicht, um ins Körbchen gedrückt zu werden und die  2, vielleicht auch 2einhalb Meter bis zum Grund des Zielgewässers dort zu bleiben. Frage: Bleibt das LB auch pressbar, wenn ich es wie im Rezept beschrieben mit gemahlenem Katzenfutter versetze, oder ist dann unbedingt eine Wasserzugabe notwendig? Ich wäre auch sehr dankbar über Rückmeldungen der aktenkundig bekannten Liqubread-Nutzer, insbesondere hinsichtlich Stillgewässern in der kalten Jahreszeit.

Und was haltet ihr allgemein von dem Plan -Ziel ist wie gesagt, irgendetwas, gerne auch Nano ans Band zu kriegen, und auch in der Kälte 3-4 Stunden handlungsfähig* zu bleiben? Wie gesagt, alles unter der Prämisse "Die ganz kleine Brötchen Lösung"

hg
Minimax

*Ist ausserdem ne Gute Gelegenheit, die neue Heavy-Thermo-Servorüstung zu testen, für meinen mobilen Tulipdöbelstiefel ist die zu immobil.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Ja, ist das denn nicht schön und unterhaltsam wenn wir uns auch über ATB und Röhrchen, Anglerliegen und Sargbleie stilvoll unterhalten können. Und wie Du schon richtig angemerkt hast jetzt ist die Närrische Zeit. Es wird früh dunkel, das Wetter ist meistens bescheiden und kalt und nass ist es auch noch. Bevor wir uns dann den Tod am Wasser holen sitzen wir lieber vor dem Bildschirm und lassen die Sau raus zum Vergnügen des gesamten ÜKEL. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ... ich denke mal, wenn du wirklich frischen Sandwichtoast hernimmst, hat der auch noch genügend Kraft, dass er das Katzenfutter mitbindet. Sonst eben wirklich wenig Wasser aus der Sprühflasche drübergeben. Aber normalerweise und bei den Bedingungen sollte das LB feucht genug sein. Gut reinpressen ins Körbchen reicht dann und es hält auch die fingerkühlende Sauerei etwas in Grenzen.


----------



## Minimax

#Montage

Ich sehe, das viel über Grundmontagen gesprochen wird in den letzten Tagen. Da will ich nicht zurückstehen, und poste (mal wieder) eine Montage für das aufwandslose Angeln und ihre Variationen. Sie oszilliert zwischen Puristisch und saugrobber Plumpserei.
Ich finde sie sehr nützlich für das leichte Grundangeln in kleinen Fliessgewässern, und sie gewährt eine hohe Flexibilität beim mobilen "Abklopfen" unterschiedlicher Swims. Ich glaube, das sie nicht geeignet ist für Distanzen über 12m und konzentriertes Aufbauen einer Futterstelle, da macht sich der fehlende Wirbel bemerkbar. 
Aber für einen jolly good Fellow, der mit Picker, leichter Quiver seinen Bach erkunden möchte, gerne auch mit Pin, kann ich sie empfehlen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hg
Minimax
Edit: ohne, die Bildbearbeitung hat reingeholzt. Na ja, ist ja dennoch verständlich, sorry Mini.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man nicht weit zu werfen hat, ist weniger meistens mehr. Erst wenn es ums richtige klötzeln geht, sind etwas aufwändigere Montagen manchmal schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, da stehen ja wieder interessante Angelprojekte ins Haus. Ich freue mich darauf, die Dinge hier verfolgen zu können. Lieber Mini, ich schließe mich Andal an und empfehle Dir Sandwich Toast, der vorher einmal durch den Häcksler sollte. Den kannst Du trocken, mit Curry, Zimt oder whatever ins Körbchen drücken kannst.
Besonders freue ich mich auf die Berichte vom Ükeltreffen West am übernächsten WE: Jungs, ich wünsche Euch viele schöne Fische!!!

Für mich steht am Samstag auch ein spannendes Köderexperiment an. Ich will zum Feedern/Grundangeln an die Oste. Köder sollen unter anderem Seeringelwürmer sein. Von denen hatte ich mir für meine Brandungssession viel zu viele gekauft und will sie jetzt im brackigen Wasser der Oste verbrauchen. Die Platten stehen ja auf die beißenden Würmer. Warum sollten nicht auch Alande und Brassen die Teile mögen? Aber ich werde natürlich Alternativköder am Start haben.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Köder sollen unter anderem Seerongelwürmer .... die beißenden Würmer. (Sein)



Sie, das ist sooooo... kurz vor Nacktschnecken. Aber warum nicht? Fleischig, quirlig, stinkig...

Schätze, mit denen könnte man in der Ükelsektion Südwest wirklich abräumen, die würden die armen Nasen und Zährten einfach mit ihren Alienzangen am Riechkolben packen, da brauchts gar keinen Haken mehr.
Den Zimttip nehm ich auf, ist verbucht, danke dafür.
Hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Et voila - alles was man für die gehobene Angelei benötigt...


 @rhinefisher bist du ein *Glockenterrorist ?* die sind leider überall bei uns Verboten (solange ich in der nähe bin)



Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Ich wußte garnicht das Du einen eigenen Youtube Kanal hast. 11 Abonnenten und 3 Videos.   *Thomas angelt*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Schön das ihr meinen Kanal so toll findet nur das mit dem Rollenden RRRR bekomme ich nicht hin
habe das Video unterwegs gesehen, und da ich in OB und DU war und noch Schnur(meine 0,16 war nicht da) brauchte, naja


----------



## Minimax

Meint ihr, das Zeug ist geeignet im Sinne von ÖffÖffs Rezept? Bin noch ca 10min im Süpermercado.


----------



## Andal

Zimt ist ein recht probates Gewürz für Augenrot. Und die stehen sehr auf etwas scharf-würzige Zutaten.


----------



## geomas

Seeringelwürmer kann ich mir sehr gut als Köder für Brassen&Co in Tiden-beeinflußten Flüssen vorstellen.
Und da heute am Stammtische ohnehin alle Tabus derbe mehrfach gebrochen worden sind: falls es mit dem Original-Seeringelwurm klappen sollte könnte man auch mal die haltbare Gulp-Variante testen. Als Alternativköder an „schwierigen Tagen”.
Alles aus dem FoPu-Sektor finde ich ja furchtbar, aber Wurm-Imitate sind gerade noch tragbar. Und die Firma hat ja außerordentliche Erfahrung mit Aromen.

(Nachtrag: ohhh, sind die Gulp-Dinger teuer! Spannend finde ich die Idee dennoch)

Katzenfutter ist für mich persönlich definitiv aus dem Rennen, da sind zu viele negative Assoziationen im Spiel.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Katzenfutter ist für mich persönlich definitiv aus dem Rennen, da sind zu viele negative Assoziationen im Spiel.


Bitte Stichworte, lieber Geo, ich will mich nicht Schuldig machen.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Seeringelwürmer kann ich mir sehr gut als Köder für Brassen&Co in Tiden-beeinflußten Flüssen vorstellen.
> Und da heute am Stammtische ohnehin alle Tabus derbe mehrfach gebrochen worden sind: falls es mit dem Original-Seeringelwurm klappen sollte könnte man auch mal die haltbare Gulp-Variante testen. Als Alternativköder an „schwierigen Tagen”.
> Alles aus dem FoPu-Sektor finde ich ja furchtbar, aber Wurm-Imitate sind gerade noch tragbar. Und die Firma hat ja außerordentliche Erfahrung mit Aromen.
> 
> (Nachtrag: ohhh, sind die Gulp-Dinger teuer! Spannend finde ich die Idee dennoch)
> 
> Katzenfutter ist für mich persönlich definitiv aus dem Rennen, da sind zu viele negative Assoziationen im Spiel.


Hihi, er hat Tabuu gesagt


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte Stichworte, lieber Geo, ich will mich nicht Schuldig machen.


Danke, alles was in der Ferne mit Katzenfutter passiert ist absolut okay. 
Ich hab auch nix gegen Katzen, möchte sie und ihr Futter nur nicht in direkter Nähe haben.

Also Sport frei, lieber Mini!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Katzenfutter ist für mich persönlich definitiv aus dem Rennen, da sind zu viele negative Assoziationen im Spiel.





Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte Stichworte, lieber Geo, ich will mich nicht Schuldig machen.


Entwarnung. In Katzenfutter ist kein Atom Katze drin.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hihi, er hat Tabuu gesagt


Ich darf darauf hinweisen, das archäologisch und ethnologischen 'tapu' ziemlich mächtig ist.
Es gibt Gebiete, in denen der Spaten nicht angesetzt werden darf.
Ich finde das -als überzeugter Typologe- richtig. 
Ich hätte auch keinen Bock drauf, das der Schädel meiner Grossmaßma aufm Regal laqndet


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich darf darauf hinweisen, das archäologisch und ethnologischen 'tapu' ziemlich mächtig ist.
> Es gibt Gebiete, in denen der Spaten nicht angesetzt werden darf.
> Ich finde das -als überzeugter Typologe- richtig.
> Ich hätte auch keinen Bock drauf, das der Schädel meiner Grossmaßma aufm Regal laqndet


Richtig so. Nur weil etwas vordergründig der Wissenschaft dienen kann, muss man  trotzdem nicht den nötigen Respekt verlieren!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Entwarnung. In Katzenfutter ist kein Atom Katze drin.



Da wär ich nicht so sicher. 
Wenn in Lasagne Pferd ist kann auch in Katzenfutter Katze sein. 
Und es sind noch viele andere Variationen möglich: Kopfkino an oder auf Standby.
Ich kann gerne Brehms Tierleben rausholen und Serviervorschläge posten.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, ein paar sehr frühe Worte zum Wochenende: 

Minimax, Deine Zeichnungen gefallen mir sehr. 

Der Hinweis auf Gummistopper guter Qualität ist Gold wert. Die Grippa-Stopps von Drennan sind ja so etwas wie Standard im positiven Sinne.
Gute Erfahrungen konnte ich auch mit den Target Line-Stops von Gardner Tackle machen. Habe heute Modelle von MS-Range („hard”-Ausführung) und von Daiwa N'Zon bekommen. Die sind alle schwarz (zum Lädschern von Vorteil!) und machen auf dem Schreibtisch einen tauglichen Eindruck.

@hester - die Browning Cenex Low Stretch Mono kenne ich leider nicht. Aus der Cenex-Reihe hab ich nur die „Feeda Line” _probiert_ - und konnte nichts negatives entdecken (auch wenn es billigere Monos gibt). Da ich sie auf einer eher selten benutzten Rolle habe sind meine Erfahrungen nur oberflächlich.

@Tricast - hast Du denn eigentlich schon mal Schnur aus dem glücklich machenden Hause benutzt? 
Die klassische Double Strength möchte ich mal probieren. 

@Bleizange - ich persönlich habe Montagen mit Feedergum noch nicht benutzt, notierte aber kürzlich eine Häufung von aktuellen diesbezüglichen Tipps auf youtube (von britischen Matchanglern).


----------



## rustaweli

@geomas 
Was Stopper angeht, so kann ich die MT Magic Trout Power empfehlen. Auch schwarz, günstig und sitzen. Hab die auch.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> @geomas
> Was Stopper angeht, so kann ich die MT Magic Trout Power empfehlen. Auch schwarz, günstig und sitzen. Hab die auch.



Aber da steht das böse Wort auf der Packung ;-))
Danke! 

Jetzt habe ich erstmal genug Stopper. Nächste Themen sind evtl. Fluorocarbon als Vorfachmaterial und Schlagschnurknoten.
Letztere habe ich schon am Schreibtisch probiert, muß da noch Routine reinbringen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> @rhinefisher bist du ein *Glockenterrorist ?* die sind leider überall bei uns Verboten (solange ich in der nähe bin)


Aber nein, mach dir keine Gedanken, das ist bloß so Zeugs welches ich in irgendwelchen Konvoluten mit erworben habe....
Lieber jage ich mir ne Kugel durchs Gebein bevor ich irgendetwas dieser Art benutzen würde..
Ich besitze nichtmal elektronische Bissanzeiger.
Zu den Montagen: Nach unendlich viel gefummel und geteste, verwende ich eigentlich bloß noch für spezielle Fälle, meist im Meer, eine Liftmontage und ansonsten Wirbel auf Hauptschnur, Wirbel an Hauptschnur und das Vorfach eingeschlauft. Ganz selten eine primitive Selbsthakmontage.
Mir erschließt sich einfach nicht der Sinn von aufwändigen Montagen - eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Ständig sehe ich bei Kollegen vertüddelungen, zerbröselte ATTs oder abgerissene Gewichte.
Wenn man am Rhein angelt, sollten diese ganzen Nubsies eigentlich hilfreich sein - sind sie aber nicht... .
ATTs z.B. verursachen deutlich mehr Tüddel als sie verhindern würden - wozu also dieser Kram...?
KISS - Keep it simply stupid!


----------



## geomas

Habe eben am Schreibtisch mit Feedergum/Powergum gebastelt und experimentiert. Ist schon erstaunlich, das Zeugs. 
Ist aber wohl nur was, wenn man mit sehr feinen Haken und Vorfächern fischt (evtl. in Kombination mit ner straffen Rute oder Geflecht als Hauptschnur).
Mit weichen Ruten und klassischer, recht dehnbarer Mono wie der Maxima Chameleon sehe ich keinen Grund zur Verwendung des „Puffermaterials”.


----------



## Thomas.

Stopper"
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was für Stopper (Firma) das sind, ich habe keine Ahnung mehr wo her ich sie hab, habe aber festgestellt das sie sehr gut sind


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> Stopper"
> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was für Stopper (Firma) das sind, ich habe keine Ahnung mehr wo her ich sie hab, habe aber festgestellt das sie sehr gut sind
> Anhang anzeigen 359662


Paladin!? Die haben gelegentlich recht gute Sachen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich darf darauf hinweisen, das archäologisch und ethnologischen 'tapu' ziemlich mächtig ist.
> Es gibt Gebiete, in denen der Spaten nicht angesetzt werden darf.
> Ich finde das -als überzeugter Typologe- richtig.
> Ich hätte auch keinen Bock drauf, das der Schädel meiner Grossmaßma aufm Regal laqndet


Ist es in Deutschland eigentlich erlaubt Teebeutel auf Nilpferden abzustellen ? Also rein Hippoteetisch....


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Schnüre aus dem glücklich machenden Hause habe ich noch nie verwendet. Das liegt aber daran, dass kein Laden bei uns in der Gegend Drennan Schnur hat und wir bisher noch keine Schnur im Netz gekauft haben. Du hast doch bisher gute Erfahrungen mit MAXIMA gemacht, warum bleibst Du nicht dabei? Viele, die ich kenne, angeln MAXIMA auf ihren Rollen. Ich hatte auch mal MAXIMA, habe die aber wieder runtergeschmissen weil ich so viel Drall in der Schnur hatte. Heute weiß ich es lag nicht an der Schnur, es liegt an den Drennan-Rollen. Früher haben wir viel die Sensas Anglaise gefischt und waren damit sehr zufrieden. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist es in Deutschland eigentlich erlaubt Teebeutel auf Nilpferden abzustellen ? Also rein Hippoteetisch....


Vermutlich ja, verstehe die Frage nicht, @Tikey0815?


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Vermutlich ja, verstehe die Frage nicht, @Tikey0815?


Hab mich humorvoll mit dem Tabu Thema beschäftigt, nicht einfach, da bleiben Fragen stehen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich habe aktuell eine Rolle mit Specimen Camo xT von Drennan bespult. Hab ich im Baitstore bekommen. Bislang ist mir nichts negatives, aber auch nichts explizit positives aufgefallen. 
Ansonsten bin ich auch erklärter Maxima-Fan, musste aber zuletzt auf andere Hersteller ausweichen, weil kein deutscher Onlineshop die 600 Meter Gebinde in den von mir gewünschten Stärken liefern konnte


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Liefert MAXIMA auch an Endkunden? Und haben die denn nicht die gewünschten Gebinde?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für den Hinweis, Heinz. Inzwischen ist die Leine auf den 600er Spulen bei einigen Händler, z.B. der Boiliebude wieder lieferbar. Der Engpass war wohl nur temporär. Dann werde ich mal zwei Spulen für die kommende Saison ordern.
By the way, liebe Ükel: Wie haltet ihr es mit dem Schnurwechsel? Jährlich, oder häufiger?


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr es mit dem Schnurwechsel? Jährlich, oder häufiger?


je nach dem wie oft am Wasser und wie viel da mit gefangen wurde, normal 1x im Jahr (bin gerade damit dran) wenn gar nicht am Wasser oder nur 2-3 mal alle 2 Jahre


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich wechsel immer wenn ich den Eindruck habe sie wird schwächer.
Beim Anknoten sowieso immer Zugtest und wenn die Schnur irgendwie einen komischen Eindruck macht, wird gewechselt.
Regelmäßige Termine hab ich nicht dafür aber lieber einmal öfter wechseln als einmal zu wenig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mach ich auch so, testen, Knoten Mist, Schnur Mist, wechseln.
Das kann aber auch 10 Jahre gut halten ...

Eine 2019 neu gekaufte DRENNAN Schnur hat übrigens sofort versagt (mehr als 1kg zuwenig), weiß aber gerade die genaue Type nicht.
Ich teste nun auch neu gekaufte Schnüre mehrmals VOR dem Aufspulen bis befriedigend gut (das genaue Alter kennt man ja nicht), sonst kann ich es gleich lassen in dem Bereich 0.20 bis 0.14
Die Beschichtung/Versiegelung der Monoschnur spielt eine große Geige bei der Langzeithaltbarkeit, auch nur beim Rumliegen und auf der Rolle sich sonnen...


----------



## Bleizange

Tricast schrieb:


> @Bleizange : Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch nicht mitbekommen das nur Drennan glücklich macht (außer die Rollen).


Doch, doch.  Eine Rute von Drennan habe ich (noch) nicht, aber bei Namen wie Stillwater Blue, Driftbeater und Loaded Giant Crystal kommen bei mir Glücksgefühle auf. Nutze auch Posen von anderen Herstellern die ihren Zweck erfüllen und habe selber Waggler "geschnitzt". Aber irgendwie haben mir es besonders die 3 oben genannten Modelle sehr angetan. Vielleicht wurde ich hier auch schon unbewusst infiziert. 

Aber das ist ja das Schöne an unserem Hobby: für jeden Angler gibt es was im Angebot. Egal ob Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre, Montagen, Zubehörteile, Methoden usw.


----------



## Thomas.

Bleizange schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja das Schöne an unserem Hobby: für jeden Angler gibt es was im Angebot. Egal ob Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre, Montagen, Zubehörteile, Methoden usw.


absolut richtig, was ich aber hinzufügen möchte ist, Das man Drennan und Rolle(habe eine) nicht in einem Satz verwenden sollte, den Rolle können die nicht, was mich lange davon abgehalten hat mir überhaupt eine Rute von denen anzuschauen geschweige zu kaufen, aber Rute können die wirklich fantastisch (zumindest die die ich habe)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier kam gerade eine Lieferung aus England an....


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier kam gerade eine Lieferung aus England an....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359682
> Anhang anzeigen 359683
> Anhang anzeigen 359684


schönes Teil, eine neuere Winkelpicker in 2,70m suche ich auch noch so bis 30gr WG


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute, lieber @Professor Tinca! Von Middy habe ich bislang nur gehört und bin daher ich gespannt auf Deine geschätzte  Meinung. Ich wünsche Dir dchon mal viele schöne und fischreiche Stunden midder Middy.


----------



## Tricast

Wir nehmen Wetten an wie lange der Prof die Rute behält. Bisher war das ja nie etwas für den Professor.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Um mehr zu sagen muss ich erstmal damit angeln aber ein paar Sachen sind auch so klar.
Die Rute hat drei Glasspitzen, zweimal "light" und einmal "medium" in fast taper Ausführung dabei.  Andere Angaben stehen nciht drauf.
Die Aktion ist progressiv, sie rollt von oben nach unten nach runter unter Zug und das WG von bis zu 40gr. erscheint realistisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der hintere Griff bestand aus Schaumzeugs mit Korklaminat und Duplon.
Den hab ich gerade entferrnt und ersetze den gegen richtigen Kork.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Tricast

@Thomas. : Hier gibt es was preisgünstiges:








						Angelruten & Stöcke online kaufen | eBay
					

Große Auswahl neuer und gebrauchter Angelruten & Stöcke online entdecken bei eBay.



					www.ebay.de
				



Oder aber Oberliga:








						Drennan Acolyte Ultra 9ft Feederrute
					






					www.anglingdirect.de


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Hier gibt es was preisgünstiges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelruten & Stöcke online kaufen | eBay
> 
> 
> Große Auswahl neuer und gebrauchter Angelruten & Stöcke online entdecken bei eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oder aber Oberliga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drennan Acolyte Ultra 9ft Feederrute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingdirect.de


Könnte die jemand Blind und ohne Tastsinn auseinanderhalten ? Gibt bestimmt Spezialisten, bei den meisten Zweifel ich dran..., aber reizen tut mich die Oberliga schon


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Könnte die jemand Blind und ohne Tastsinn auseinanderhalten ?




Ketzer!
Auf dem Scheiterhaufen mit ihm !!!

Selbstverständlich sind Oberliga Rute jeden Gulden wert und für den der das nicht sofort merkt, kommt noch ein Union Jack drauf damit man es auch sieht !!!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ketzer!
> Auf dem Scheiterhaufen mit ihm !!!
> 
> Selbstverständlich sind Oberliga Rute jeden Gulden wert und für den der das nicht sofort merkt, kommt noch ein Union Jack drauf damit man es auch sieht !!!


Gnade, bitte keine Todesstrafe, mit einem eichnen Strang um meinen Kragen fände ich die Rute bestimmt auch viel zu schwer 

Das war doch nur eine ehrlich werte Frage, kenne die Oberliga nicht und konnte mir das geschmeide bisher nicht durch die groben Finger gleiten lassen.....wäre aber wahrscheinlich auch Säue vor die Hunde, weil ich habe doch nur Sargbleie und......Antitangelröhrchen


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Könnte die jemand Blind und ohne Tastsinn auseinanderhalten ?



Ganz klares NEIN.
Wir haben mal eine "Blindverkostung" mit einigen erfahrenen Werfern und Ruten von 40 - 1800€ durchgeführt.
Die Ergebnisse waren erschütternd...

PS: Das waren natürlich Fliegenruten.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz klares NEIN.
> Wir haben mal eine "Blindverkostung" mit einigen erfahrenen Werfern und Ruten von 40 - 1800€ durchgeführt.
> Die Ergebnisse waren erschütternd...




Da haben Fachmänner gefehlt, nehme ich an.


----------



## hester

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der hintere Griff bestand aus Schaumzeugs mit Korklaminat und Duplon.
> Den hab ich gerade entferrnt und ersetze den gegen richtigen Kork.


Mein erster Gedanke war, ob das wohl echter Kork oder Laminat ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meiner auch.
Aber ich hatte noch ein paar echte Korkstücken hier zum Glück.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Hier gibt es was preisgünstiges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelruten & Stöcke online kaufen | eBay
> 
> 
> Große Auswahl neuer und gebrauchter Angelruten & Stöcke online entdecken bei eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oder aber Oberliga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drennan Acolyte Ultra 9ft Feederrute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingdirect.de


die müsste ich in natura sehen bzw. in Händen halten, und da es überhaupt nicht eilt (dieses Jahr nicht mehr) werde ich mal schauen wo das machbar ist.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359689



Hut ab Herr Prof, finde ich schon genial am neuen Stock mal eben den Griff zu ändern   wenn du schon mal dabei bist, der Rollenhalter sieht so nach Spinne aus
mir fehlt für sowas leider das MacGyver Gen


----------



## hester

Das Hauptproblem sind die Preise, guter Kork ist elend teuer geworden, wenn ich überlege was mich allein der letzte Griff gekostet hat...


----------



## Andal

Kann ich bestens verstehen, wenn man so eine Rute (von Anfang an) personalisiert. In der Hoffnung demnächst wieder besser zu sehen, stehen da auch ein bis zwei Projekte an.

*# Drennan...*

Die können vor allem Haken, Posen und Ruten. Bei allem anderen war ich bisher recht vornehm zurückhaltend. Entweder haben mich, wie bei den Keschern, die Preise geschreckt, oder ich war nicht wirklich angetan. Ich kann das gar nicht so genau sagen, aber es ist halt so. Wobei ich die 12 ft. 1.25 lbs Specialist auch wieder abgegeben habe. Die war mir einfach nicht genug "meine". Wobei ich aber die 12 Ft. 1.75 Carp Light (auch modifiziert) und die 11 ft. Puddle Chucker MF nie hergeben würde.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir nehmen Wetten an wie lange der Prof die Rute behält. Bisher war das ja nie etwas für den Professor.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


ja wenn das so ist warte ich einfach


----------



## Andal

...was mich an den Drennanruten bis zur Series-7 immer sehr störte und stört, ist der Umstand, das man die Oberteile einfach so ließ, wie sie waren. Keine Wickelung am offenen Steckende, kein kleines Metallringchen, einfach nix. Abgesägt und gut soll es gewesen sein. Das mag ja technisch ausreichend gewesen sein, aber es sieht einfach nur grattlig aus. Das muss man einfach mit Garn und Lack nachbessern!

Amüsant finde ich die "halben Romane" die sie zur Verwirrung der kontinentalen Angler auf den Blank schreiben. Schnurstärken, Vorfachstärken, natürlich alles in lbs. gehalten. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die empfohlene Hakengröße und die Sitzgelegenheit des Anglers.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> ...was mich an den Drennanruten bis zur Series-7 immer sehr störte und stört, ist der Umstand, das man die Oberteile einfach so ließ, wie sie waren. Keine Wickelung am offenen Steckende, kein kleines Metallringchen, einfach nix. Abgesägt und gut soll es gewesen sein. Das mag ja technisch ausreichend gewesen sein, aber es sieht einfach nur grattlig aus. Das muss man einfach mit Garn und Lack nachbessern!
> 
> Amüsant finde ich die "halben Romane" die sie zur Verwirrung der kontinentalen Angler auf den Blank schreiben. Schnurstärken, Vorfachstärken, natürlich alles in lbs. gehalten. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die empfohlene Hakengröße und die Sitzgelegenheit des Anglers.



Der erste Punkt ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das paßt irgendwie nicht zu einem hochwertigen Produkt. Gab es bei anderen „guten Herstellern” aber auch (bei frühen Daiwa-Carbon-Ruten made in Gt. Britain zum Beispiel).


Und zum zweiten Punkt: den „Roman” auf dem Blank schätze ich an den Drennan-Ruten (neben der Aktion).
Das sind handfeste Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - Glückwunsch zur Middy! Und Hut ab vor Deinem rabiaten Umbaueinsazu. 
Die „Liquid-Carbon”-Technologie soll ja für besonders gleichmäßige Aktionen sorgen. 
Schade, daß Middy hier etwas unter dem Radar fliegt.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Aber der normale Kontinental-Deutsche kann mit "Libs" nichts anfangen, der braucht eine Angabe für das Wurfgewicht und keine "Romane".

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hut ab Herr Prof, finde ich schon genial am neuen Stock mal eben den Griff zu ändern   wenn du schon mal dabei bist, der Rollenhalter sieht so nach Spinne aus
> mir fehlt für sowas leider das MacGyver Gen



@Thomas. : Für den Prof eine der leichtesten Übungen. Du solltest Dir mal seine Rutenbauprojekte hier im AB ansehen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Aber der normale Kontinental-Deutsche kann mit "Libs" nichts anfangen, der braucht eine Angabe für das Wurfgewicht und keine "Romane".
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das finde ich ja so amüsant!

Unlängst habe ich mich mit zwei anderen Anglern am Wasser über Schnüre unterhalten und dabei erwähnt, dass ich vorzugsweise 1/4 lbs. Spulen kaufe, um immer Vorrat zu haben. Einer fiel aus allen Wolken... "Was, so dünn? Das reissen ja schon die Grundeln ab!"

Der wackere Germane kann mit den "Libbs" meistens gar nichts anfangen. Deshalb liebe ich diese Einheiten auch so!


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Aber der normale Kontinental-Deutsche kann mit "Libs" nichts anfangen, der braucht eine Angabe für das Wurfgewicht und keine "Romane".
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Haha, schon möglich, aber zum Glück bin ich den Kopf betreffend nicht „der normale Kontinental-Deutsche”.


----------



## geomas

Und zum Thema Wurfgewicht: der Grund dafür, warum einige Hersteller dieses nicht auf dem Blank angeben, ist wohl, daß einige „normale Kontinentaldeutsche” sofort nach dem Kauf der Rute exakt dieses Gewicht dranhängen und durchziehen wie der Leibhaftige.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, schon möglich, aber zum Glück bin ich den Kopf betreffend nicht „der normale Kontinental-Deutsche”.


Der Angler, wie alle anderen Sportsmänner auch, bewegt sich grundsätzlich in seiner eigenen Sphäre und somit auch Sprache. Bestes Beispiel die Jäger. Wenn sich da zwei auf "jägerisch" unterhalten, steht man daneben, wie das Kind im Dreck.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Wurfgewicht: der Grund dafür, warum einige Hersteller dieses nicht auf dem Blank angeben, ist wohl, daß einige „normale Kontinentaldeutsche” sofort nach dem Kauf der Rute exakt dieses Gewicht dranhängen und durchziehen wie der Leibhaftige.


Selbst Firmen und Distributoren schnallen das nicht. Gar nicht so wenige Karpfenruten werden mit einem "Wurfgewicht" von 3.0 lbs. verkauft. Da würde ich nur zu gerne dem Wurftest beiwohnen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Rute hat drei Glasspitzen, zweimal "light" und einmal "medium" in fast taper Ausführung dabei.  Andere Angaben stehen nciht drauf.


Das ist ja super raffiniert , jetzt hab ichs verstanden : Glasfaser heißt jetzt Liquid Carbon (in Britain).

Trau schau wem ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - Glückwunsch zur Middy! Und Hut ab vor Deinem rabiaten Umbaueinsazu.




Schon passiert.
Morgen noch ein klein wenig schleifen und der Drops ist gelutscht.
Bilder gibt es morgen dann.
Über nacht trocknet der Kleber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359689


Den dämlichen Fuji TVS und übelstes Foltergerät  hätteste gleich mitersetzen sollen, aber vlt. hältst du die ja nicht so lange in der Hand ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist ja super raffiniert , jetzt hab ichs verstanden : Glasfaser heißt jetzt Liquid Carbon (in Britain).
> 
> Trau schau wem ...




Haha, nee das bezieht sich auf die Rute, nicht auf die Wechselspitzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Den dämlichen Fuji TVS und übelstes Foltergerät  hätteste gleich mitersetzen sollen,




Ist nicht nötig bei dieser Rute.
Der Vorgriff ist lang genug, dass man damit kaum in Berührung kommt und man hält die Rute ja nicht ständig fest wie beim Spinnangeln.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man in der deutschen Sprache Korinthen kacken will, bezeichnet "Karbon" auch ein Erdzeitalter ... ist allerdings auch schon ein paar Tage her.






						Karbon – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nordlichtangler

aber ordentlicher wärs, der Schraubvorgriff passt ja auch auf einen normal DPS aller Hersteller


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> aber ordentlicher wärs, der Schraubvorgriff passt ja auch auf einen normal DPS aller Hersteller



Muss bei dieser Rute nicht sein. 
Stört nicht und wäre dann viel Geld und Arbeit für nix(Ringe runter, RH runterschnitzen usw.).


----------



## Andal

Dabei ist das angelsächsische System wesentlich näher an der Praxis, als das reine Wurfgewicht, so wie auf dem Kontinent, das kaum Möglichkeiten zu weiteren Ableitungen zulässt.

Ein Chub wird, behutsam geschätzt, 10 lbs. schwer. ein guter hat aber schon seine 5 lbs.
Also teilt man durch 5 und schon hat man die probate Testkurve der Rute.
Das etwa 5-6 fache Produkt der TK gibt die Tragkraft der Schnur vor, das Vorfach entsprechend etwas weniger.
Wenn von dieser Schnur cirka 200 m auf die Rolle passen, hat man auch gleich deren richtige Größe.

Alles in allem kommt man mit diesen Faustformeln problemlos zu einer ausgewogenen Ausrüstung. Sicher gibt es nach oben und unten überall einen gewissen Spielraum, aber für maximal 10 lbs. Fische ist man durchaus gut gerüstet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also gut, die Nummer von hinten und nur Weichschaum schnitzen ist schon quasi wie die Schnelle Tütensuppe.

Die Korkstückchen gegen den Konus wird etwas anspruchsvoller, zumindest ohne stückeln ...


----------



## Andal

Nimm für so eine Griff-OP van hinden einfach einen aufschäumenden PU-Fensterbaukleber und der Kork sitzt so sauber und fest, dass selbst deine Enkel die Arbeit noch bewundern werden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn der Kork wirklich dicht ist (=porenfrei), sonst wird die Sauerei schon sehr groß, wenn man nicht mit gerechnet hat!  
Das weite Ende mit einem Einbau genau zentrieren muss man auch.
Fenster-/Montageschaum drückt i.d.R. noch mehr als der zart aufschäumende PU-Rutenbaukleber, der wg. ungesund auch nicht mehr verkauft wird.

Man braucht für "von hinten" eigentlich einen genau nur eben  über das dicke Ende passenden innen parallel gebohrten Kork,
dann muss man nicht Unmengen Tape immer weiter nach oben aufwickeln, und schafft nicht noch falsch gelagertes Gewicht.
Das Zeug ist im Vergleich zum Kork und PU-Kleber ja recht schwer.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn der Kork wirklich dicht ist (=porenfrei), sonst wird die Sauerei schon sehr groß, wenn man nicht mit gerechnet hat!
> Das weite Ende mit einem Einbau genau zentrieren muss man auch.
> Fenster-/Montageschaum drückt i.d.R. noch mehr als der zart aufschäumende PU-Rutenbaukleber, der wg. ungesund auch nicht mehr verkauft wird.


Das ist in beiden Fällen der gleiche Papp. Man darf sie nur nicht mit dem PU-Bauschaum verwechseln. Darum wird der Kleber auch nur als "spaltfüllend" beschrieben!


----------



## Tobias85

Dass Middy auch Ruten hat ist neu für mich, da bin ich mal gespannt.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich wechsel immer wenn ich den Eindruck habe sie wird schwächer.



So mache ich es auch. Ich hab Rollen, die kommen an jedem zweiten Angeltag mit ans Wasser, manche nur dreimal im Jahr. Feste Zyklen wären da nicht zielführend.

#Powergum

Ich habs letztes Jahr in Gieselwerder mal benutzt, weils der Chaluppa gerne für seine Barbenmethoden verwendet. So richtig warm geworden bin ich damit nicht.


----------



## Minimax

So ich habe für den morgigen Angelkumpelansitz (fragt nicht, ein damenhaft heftiger Minimax-Zicken-Wutanfall ist bereits fest eingeplant) ein Beutelchen von FFs Spezial-Liquibread-Katzenfuttermix vorbereitet, nur habe ich aufs Wasser verzichtet.



Auch unangemacht lässt es sich wunderbar in den Korb drücken wie Andal prophezeit hat und wölkt sehr vielversprechend das ganze Spülbecken zu.
Wobei das rein akademische Überlegungen sind, denn natürlich wird morgen ein Marseillaise-Tag, da ein gewisser Angelkumpel bereits heftig daran arbeitet das ganze Vorhaben zu sabotieren. Erst Durch eine absurde Planänderung, die ich gottseidank abwenden konnte, und morgen ganz sicher durch ein ungenügendes Kälteschutzkonzept sowie durch eine akustische Kraftentfaltung die Walschulen stranden lassen würde. Ich bin schon jetzt geladen.
Hg
Miniqueen.


----------



## geomas

#middy

Einige der Middy-Ruten-Modelle der letzten 10+ (?) Jahre haben drüben auf der Insel einen sehr guten Ruf. 
Gibt etliche Firmen, die hier in D den Fuß nicht auf den Boden bekommen. 
Immerhin sind Middy-Rutenauflagen seit der letzten Stippermesse „bei den Ükels” weit verbreitet ;-))


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier kam gerade eine Lieferung aus England an....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359682
> Anhang anzeigen 359683
> Anhang anzeigen 359684


Gratulation zum Neuerwerb. Bin gespannt, was du draus machst.
Hallo, liebe Ükelaner. Bei mir ist auch eine Englische Rute reingeflattert. Ok, hab ja mal gesagt, dass mir keine Rute mehr ins Haus kommt, aber ab und zu muss man mal über seinen Schatten springen. 
Es ist eine 13ft Matchrute aus dem Hause "Aiken" geworden. Aiken war eine englische Firma, du nur Handmade Ruten fertigten. Ab wann oder bis....., keine Ahnung. Das Netz gibt kaum was über diese Firma her. Schätze, sie ist aus den 70er oder 80er Jahren














Nun bleibt mit nichts anderes übrig als mal ans Wasser zu gehen. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich macht. Werde berichten. Eventuell am Sonntag schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Gratulation zum Neuerwerb. Bin gespannt, was du draus machst.
> Hallo, liebe Ükelaner. Bei mir ist auch eine Englische Rute reingeflattert. Ok, hab ja mal gesagt, dass mir keine Rute mehr ins Haus kommt, aber ab und zu muss man mal über seinen Schatten springen.
> Es ist eine 13ft Matchrute aus dem Hause "Aiken" geworden. Aiken war eine englische Firma, du nur Handmade Ruten fertigten. Ab wann oder bis....., keine Ahnung. Das Netz gibt kaum was über diese Firma her. Schätze, sie ist aus den 70er oder 80er Jahren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nun bleibt mit nichts anderes übrig als mal ans Wasser zu gehen. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich macht. Werde berichten. Eventuell am Sonntag schon.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das einzige was noch glücklicher macht als Ruten aus der Boutique von Peter D. sind solche mit nem Union Jack.
Leider habe ich kaum welche von letzterem Typ, vermutlich weil bei meinen bevorzugten Modellen der Blank dafür zu schlank ist. Äh-hü, äh-hü, hüstel, naserümpf...


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Es ist eine 13ft Matchrute aus dem Hause "Aiken" geworden. Aiken war eine englische Firma, du nur Handmade Ruten fertigten. Ab wann oder bis....., keine Ahnung. Das Netz gibt kaum was über diese Firma her. Schätze, sie ist aus den 70er oder 80er Jahren


War diese Firma das zweite Standbein der britischen Musikgruppe Stock Aiken Waterman? 80er passt ja    schick sieht sie ja aus, bin gespannt was du berichten wirst


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zu dem Schmuckstück aus dem UK, lieber @Jason ! Viel Erfolg am Wasser mit dem feinen Stock.

Viel Erfolg auch dem Dramatiker aus der Hauptstadt. Mögen die aktuellen Temperaturen am Fischwasser das Kälteschutzkonzept irrelevant werden lassen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Ich wünsche euch ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende.
Für mich wird es bestimmt ein sehr netter Tag, denn gleich fahre ich mit meinem Nachbar an den Rhein und wir spielen "Grundkurs Angeln"
Ich liebe das...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Spaß lieber @rhinefisher .


----------



## Professor Tinca

So Griff ist fertig. Original Endkappe auch wieder dran. Demnächst also dann Stapellauf....


----------



## hester

Sauber, sehr schön.


----------



## Tricast

Das ist doch für einen Rutenbauer par excellence kein Kunststück!!!!!  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Coole Sache @Professor Tinca, wesentlich besser als zuvor!

Tscha.. und bei mir: Der Angelkumpel hat leider abgesagt- hat aber auch einen guten Grund. Sehr schade, und allein hab ich nicht so richtig Lust. Mal sehen, was ich jetzt so mache mit dem Tag..


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - Du wirst schon eine sinnvolle Verwendung für das Katzenfutter-LiquiBread finden, hoffe ich.

@Professor Tinca - der Griff sieht super aus!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was ich jetzt so mache mit dem Tag..



Kling vielleicht verrückt - aber wie wäre es mit angeln gehen...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kling vielleicht verrückt - aber wie wäre es mit angeln gehen...


Neee, die Luft ist raus. Menno. Ich glaub ich werd eher rumlungern, Sachen sortieren und so. Vielleicht morgen ans Wasser, mal sehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Neee, die Luft ist raus.




Mach dir ne Kanne Kaffe und dazu zwei Red Bull. Dann bist du einsatzbereit.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Neee, die Luft ist raus. Menno. Ich glaub ich werd eher rumlungern, Sachen sortieren und so. Vielleicht morgen ans Wasser, mal sehen


Man braucht auch mal seine Muße-Stunden....nicht grämen !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mal wieder eine wirklich gelungene Arbeit, Professor. Sieht deutlich besser aus, der Griff.
So, ich bin jetzt auch am Wasser, um mein Seeringelwurm-Experiment zu starten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt auch am Wasser, um mein Seeringelwurm-Experiment zu starten.



Ich ja neugierig, was darauf so beißt.  
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich ja neugierig, was darauf so beißt.
> Viel Erfolg!


Nicht das der Wurm ihn Zwickt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich bin ganz vorsichtig! Die Würmer sind echt spooky!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Cooles Vieh!
Und es scheint sich genauso zu freuen wie du.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Interesse ist vorhanden! Den ersten Anfasset gab es, leider ist nur ne Schuppe hängengeblieben.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine wirklich gelungene Arbeit, Professor. Sieht deutlich besser aus, der Griff.
> So, ich bin jetzt auch am Wasser, um mein Seeringelwurm-Experiment zu starten.
> Anhang anzeigen 359734


Viel Erfolg.
Ich werde gleich auch nochmal durchstarten,mal schauen was so geht..
Allen die heute am Wasser sind viel Glück.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine wirklich gelungene Arbeit, Professor. Sieht deutlich besser aus, der Griff.
> So, ich bin jetzt auch am Wasser, um mein Seeringelwurm-Experiment zu starten.
> Anhang anzeigen 359734


Hallo Stephan, dann mal PETRI für dich, ich bin gespannt...

Ist das die Wuemme und welchen Zweck haben die Hexenbesen, die da verkehrt herum auf den Stangen stecken??


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Skott: Ich bin heute an der Oste. Der Fluss ist im Tidenbereich eine Bundeswasserstraße. Dort wird das Fahrwasser mit so genannten Pricken gekennzeichnet. Die mit den nach unten zeigenden Ästen markieren die Steuerbordseite.

Es steht übrigens 6:0 für den Klassiker Made. Wat de Buer nich kennt... das wollen auch die Brassen uns Blicken scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der erste Fisch auf Seeringelwurm!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super, Stephan.
Da vergeht dem Wurm das Grinsen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Skott: Ich bin heute an der Oste. Der Fluss ist im Tidenbereich eine Bundeswasserstraße. Dort wird das Fahrwasser mit so genannten Pricken gekennzeichnet. Die mit den nach unten zeigenden Ästen markieren die Steuerbordseite.


Genau, das ist nordische robuste und ausfallsichere Hitech für die Schifffahrt und lange bewährt! 

(haben die Hexen raumordnungsmäßig echt sauber eingefähdelt, um überall schön gepflegte Ersatzbesen rumstehen zu haben ...  ich wäre ja mehr für 6m Boloruten gewesen )


----------



## phirania

Erste Brasse gab es auch schon.
Zuvor ein Rotauge das mich als Köfi bei der Raubfischjagtd begleitet.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Coole Sache @Professor Tinca, wesentlich besser als zuvor!
> 
> Tscha.. und bei mir: Der Angelkumpel hat leider abgesagt- hat aber auch einen guten Grund. Sehr schade, und allein hab ich nicht so richtig Lust. *Mal sehen, was ich jetzt so mache mit dem Tag..*


Aus dem LB und dem KF Plätzerl backen ... für weniger beliebte Zeitgenossen.


geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - Du wirst schon eine sinnvolle Verwendung für das Katzenfutter-LiquiBread finden, hoffe ich.
> 
> @Professor Tinca - der Griff sieht super aus!


Die beiden Komponenten, etwas anfeuchten und zusammen mit Vogelsand zu kleinen Ballen formen und trocknen lassen. Das sollte eigentlich ein sinkendes und sich langsam lösendes Futter ergeben!?


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Interesse ist vorhanden! Den ersten Anfasset gab es, leider ist nur ne Schuppe hängengeblieben.
> Anhang anzeigen 359739


Gesäßkaltes Wasser? Der Wurm ist ja schon ganz blau!


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen am Wasser

bin um 9.00Uhr auch mal zu einem anderen Fluss, nur um mal zu schauen wie es zZ. dort aussieht (als Plan B für die Jungs aus KR  )






und da dieses im Auto rumflog,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 habe ich auch ein wenig gefischt und gefangen(keine Bilder) um 15.00Uhr rief meine Frau mich an und fragte ob ich zum Mittag komme, da ich ja nur eine halbe Stunde weg wollte


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Die beiden Komponenten, etwas anfeuchten und zusammen mit Vogelsand zu kleinen Ballen formen



Obacht, Vogelsand enthält fast immer Anisöl gegen die Milben. Das muss ja nicht schlecht sein, aber man sollte es zumindest wissen, wenn man den in sein Futter mischt.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Obacht, Vogelsand enthält fast immer Anisöl gegen die Milben. Das muss ja nicht schlecht sein, aber man sollte es zumindest wissen, wenn man den in sein Futter mischt.


Dann halt einen anderen Sand, oder Quarzsand aus dem Baumarkt. Wobei Anis ja recht gut auf Rotaugen wirkt.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @phirania und klasse zwecks geglücktem Experiment @Wuemmehunter , sowie ein Petri @Thomas. !
Warte noch gespannt auf das engere Ükeltreffen in NRW am so reizvollen Flüsschen.
Für mich geht es morgen in aller Frühe "leider" nur auf den urischen Esox, war aber anders geplant. Aber dafür gönne ich mir nachher ein leckeres Brassenfilet in Butterschmalz gebraten. Hab die Brasse von nem sehr netten Angler geschenkt bekommen.
Da ich nun nen Garten habe, werde ich nächstes Jahr mal das Thema räuchern angreifen. Ob Fisch oder Fleisch, kalt wie warm.
Wird natürlich nicht hier zugespamt.
Allen welche noch draußen sind - Petri, allen anderen trotzdem schöne Stunden!


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,
sind ja echt viele schöne Fotos und berichte wieder drinne. Komme mit dem Lesen kaum nach. Auch ich konnte heute endlich mal wieder los. Neben der aktiven Rute stelle ich jetzt einfach immer konsequent eine zweite daneben mit einem 14er Pellet dran, weit draußen, irgendwann mus da ja was dran gehen.
Anfänglich habe ich heute mit der Drennan Swingtip gestartet, da es aber recht windig wurde habe ich das schnell wieder eingestellt und die    Tricast Wand mit den neuen spitzen im Betrieb genommen. Ich muss sagen, das Rütlein macht sich richtig gut. sie ist natürlich auf Grund der Kürze nicht überall gut einsetzbar aber an stellen wo ich nah ans Ufer komme macht sie mit der montierten 1,0 Oz Spitze echt Spaß. Das Wurfgewicht kann ich so gar nicht einschätzen, ich habe sowohl 20g wie 30g dran gehangen und fühlt sich beides echt gut an. 

Leider konnte ich die Aktion nicht wirklich mal bei einem Fisch testen. Die Grudeln drehen hier gerade wieder richtig durch, egal was ich dran gemacht habe, es gab nur die kleinen Schnellbeißer, selbst den Mais haben sie sofort attackiert. Größere Haken und mehrere Maiskörner haben das alles in die Länge gezogen aber nicht das Ergebnis verändert... Ist im Moment echt etwas frustrierend. Mit Einsetzen der Dämmerung wurde es zwar mit den Grundeln weniger aber trotzdem ließ sich kein einziges Augenrot blicken, nur eine PB Monstergrundel kam noch an Land (wenn die jetzt noch größer werden macht es bald Spaß, schmecken tun sie ja sowieso schon super...)

Schön und entspannend war es natürlich wie immer trotzdem, allein schon das per Wetter!!

! Petri an alle erfolgreicheren Fänger !!!


----------



## Andal

Das war ja ein Großgrundelkampftag!


----------



## rustaweli

Vom Geschmack her sind sie einfach kaum zu toppen. Dazu kaum Gräten, zählen ja auch zur Barschgruppe und das Ausnehmen ist nicht der Rede wert.
Etliche Varianten in der Zubereitung.
Ich mag sie(nicht zwecks Verzehr) und bin genervt zugleich. Aber wenn selbst sie kaum beissen bin ich auch bißl traurig.
Aber vor allem sind es echte Kerlchen und auch Damen. Gradlinig, ziehen ihr Ding durch und sind vor allem extrem loyal gegenüber Clan und besonders der Familie.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem Schmuckstück aus dem UK, lieber @Jason ! Viel Erfolg am Wasser mit dem feinen Stock.


Danke Georg. Und schon Morgen habe ich die Gelegenheit die Rute einzuweihen. Mit meinem Kumpel Adi, den ich mal mit @Kochtopf im Januar zum Winterangeln besucht habe, fahre ich morgen an die Teiche. Lockeres 
Friedfischstippen ist angesagt. Wetter ist akzeptabel. Kein Regen in Sicht und sehr mild für die Jahreszeit. 
Ich freu mich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil an den Grundelbändiger @skyduck ! Das sind ja schon kräftige Tierchen, die Du gefangen hast. Schön, daß sich die Tri-Cast so gut macht. Deine Strategie mit der passiven „Großfischrute” finde ich gut.
Eine längere Tri-Cast Wand ist gerade bei ebay drin, aber mir zu teuer nach all den Anschaffungen der letzten Zeit ;-//


----------



## geomas

Jason, es freut mich sehr, daß Du morgen mal so richtig akkurat „Pietschen” kannst mit Deinem Kumpel.
Hoffentlich oder sicher wirds ein richtig schöner Tag.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, erstmal ein dickes Petri an die Angler und Fänger des heutigen Tages, besonders an @skyduck für seine kapitalen Grundeln. Davon hatte ich heute auch drei, aber die konnten Deinen XXL-Grundeln größenmäßig das Wasser nicht ansatzweise reichen. 
Wie ihr bereits gelesen habt, habe ich mit Seeringelwurm einen schönen Brassen fangen können, aber trotzdem betrachte ich mein Köderexperiment als gescheitert! Die Parallelrute mit den Maden hat deutlich mehr Fische gebracht, auch wenn der Brassen der größte Fisch des Tages war. Auch wenn Seeringelwürmer in der Brandung ein Muss (warum eigentlich?) sind, sind sie in der Süßwasserfließgewässerangelei (wow, dieses Wort ist ja noch viel länger als Wohnzimmerschrank und dafür das habe ich in der zweiten Klasse eine ganze Zeile im Schreibheft gebraucht) kein Bringer. Und wirklich Spaß macht das anködern dieser Würmer auch nicht, weil man sich ständig in acht nehmen muss, nicht mit den Greifzangen in Berührung zu kommen.
Ansonsten war es ein kurzweiliger Angeltag der sich erst im leichten Nebel abgespielt hat, später dann in fiesem Nieselregen. Aber wenigsten hat es an der Acolyte Distance reichlich Güstern gegeben, die mich nicht nur wegen der Rute glücklich gemacht haben.
Allen, die morgen ans Wasser kommen wie @Jason und hoffentlich auch @Minimax wünsche ich ne schöne Zeit am Wasser und viel Fisch. 


Und hier noch mal eine Detailaufnahme vom Beißwerkzeug des Seeringelwurm:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Cooles Vieh!
> Und es scheint sich genauso zu freuen wie du.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359738



Spätestens bei diesem Anblick könnte ich nicht anködern. Das schreit ja schon nach "knuddel mich".


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Spätestens bei diesem Anblick könnte ich nicht anködern. Das schreit ja schon nach "knuddel mich".



Bist Du etwa unterknuddelt, lieber ÖffÖff?
Deine Zeilen lesen sich fast so („...heute Abend ist mir alles egal...”).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Bist Du etwa unterknuddelt, lieber ÖffÖff?
> Deine Zeilen lesen sich fast so („...heute Abend ist mir alles egal...”).



Hund liegt neben mir, ich bin also in bester Gesellschaft. Ich analysiere gerade den Bait Dropper, lässt mich einfach nicht in Ruhe, das Teil. Morgen wird getestet, sofern kein starker Wind bläst.


----------



## geomas

Na dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg beim Experimentieren mit dem Baitdropper!
Ich hatte mal überlegt, zum Angeln an kleinen Flüsschen ne einfache Teleskopstippe als kombinierte Lot/Baitdropper-Rute einzusetzen, bin aber davon abgekommen.


----------



## geomas

Ich habe mich derweil in andere Projekte verstricken lassen - Details bleiben noch geheim wegen der fraglichen Legalität (Trotta wars, der hat gesagt, ich soll das machen!!).
Nur soviel: involviert sein werden vermutlich eine Daiwa Matchman Mark II Leger sowie Maxima Chameleon der Stärke 2.5lb.
Also falls Ihr ab morgen Abend nüscht mehr von mir hört wars der Geist von Izaak Walton oder Chris Yates hat mich mit ner selbstgebauten Drohne aus Mooreiche in die FoPu-Hölle geschickt.


----------



## Thomas.

allen die am Wasser sind und denen die es heute noch dort hin verschlägt ein dickes Petri.
ich werde jetzt auch noch mal nur mal" zum gucken   raus, um Plan C für die Jungs aus KR ab zu Schecken, zur not habe ich ja auch noch meine low Budget Döbel Ausrüstung im Auto


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Thomas, übertreibs mal nicht - Plan A scheint doch schon sehr gut zu sein...
Wir kommen vom Rhein, da ist dein Bach ohnehin ein absolutes Highlight..
Einfach bloß nen hübschen Döbel fangen, etwas Neues sehen und nett mit dir plaudern ist mehr als genug..

Unser gestriger "Schulungsausflug" war richtig gut; es ist einfach schön, wenn man netten Menschen beim Einstieg in unsere Passion behilflich sein darf.
Wenn der Probant dann auch noch clever und gut vorbereitet ist, macht mir soetwas mehr Spaß als das Angeln ansich..
Der @Captain_H00k war auch dabei, und hat, nachdem mit ükeligen Methoden ausser Grundeln nix lief, noch einen hübschen Schnabeldöbel zum vorzeigen gefangen.

Euch allen ein wunderschönes und fischiges Restwochenende..


----------



## Captain_H00k

Einen sonnigen Sonntag in die in die Runde gewünscht !
Kann nur mal kurz reinschauen,aber Petri an alle Fänger,ist ja wieder viel zum lesen später 
Und ja,@rhinefisher  und ich waren gestern schon "trainieren",leider ging nur Non-Ükel Stuff 
@Thomas. Lass und das ganz entspannt angehen,denke auch Plan A ist absolut ausreichend.
Was wirklich interessant wäre zu wissen,auf was für ein WG muss man sich da momentan ungefähr einstellen,was Spinnfischen sowie auch Futterkörbe betrifft ?
Demnach mache ich mir dann Kombos rdy.
Euch allen schonmal einen entspannten Sonntag heute


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Erster Bait Dropper Fisch: 56cm Döbel.


----------



## Jason

Fische beißen gut. Musste schon 2 Hechte vom Futterplatz entfernen und umsetzen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing




----------



## Thomas.

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Was wirklich interessant wäre zu wissen,auf was für ein WG muss man sich da momentan ungefähr einstellen,was Spinnfischen sowie auch Futterkörbe betrifft ?


Spinnfischen?, Futterkörbe? da fragst du genau den richtigen   nee da braucht es nix schweres, Spinnrute würde ich aber nicht allzu lang mit nehmen und weit werfen ist auch nicht, bei Futterkörben kann ich dir keinen Tipp geben, es kann so sein das der Leichteste reicht und 3 Stunden später lassen sie die Stau ab und wir können einpacken(1x passiert), deshalb auch Plan B, selben Fische drin, nur die Karpfen sind mehr vorhanden. wenn alle Stricke reißen gibet noch Plan C  kleiner See mit viel Karpfen, Schleien, Hecht, aber keine Döbel
die 3 liegen alle so in einem Radius von 5-10min
hier Plan C von heute Morgen




Nachtrag: Plan XY hätte ich auch noch, bei Sturm und Dauer Regen wie aus Eimern, meine Vitrinen und Rollen müssten mal wieder Staubgewischt werden


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359817


Potzblitz, FF, wat ne Maschine!

...und überhaupt: @skyduck fängt Riesengrundeln; @Wuemmhunter setzt ausserirdische Monsterwürmer als Brassendrohnen ein; und im Zwergenland bei @Jason spielen die Hechte in Serie verrückt.
Seltsame Tage, in der Tat...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359817




Super Öffchen! 
Petri Heil !


----------



## skyduck

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359817


Petri @Fantastic Fishing , was für ein Brummer. Der sieht irgendwie etwas verwachsen aus, bzw. der Bauch ist so eingedrückt. Oder täuscht die Perspektive.
@Jason Sehr schöne Kombo hast du da zusammengestellt, schön mit Federkiel. gefällt mir außerordentlich gut und freut mich, dass es aus gleich so gut damit geklappt hat...

Leute, ich habe jetzt einmal eine Frage zu den "make me happy" Ruten. Ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir eine richtig gute Feederrute zuzulegen (im Moment verwende ich da die Preisklasse zwischen 30 -80 €) Ich möchte sie sowohl an der Ruhr bei gemäßigter Strömung im Nahbereich als auch etwas weiter raus einsetzen. Sie sollte sich mit 20g bomb genauso wohl fühlen wie mit max 50g Körbchen. Was ganz leichtes brauche ich nicht dafür nutze ich meine diversen Picker und Swingtip. Was stärkeres habe ich auch reichlich mit Heavy Feeder, Korum Barbel und diversen Browning Ruten.

Es soll halt was filigranes fürs Herz sein was aber auch etwas mehr schafft. Da es hier eine neue Rute werden soll habe ich an die Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder in 11 ft gedacht.

Verwendet die jemand von euch? Ist ja nicht wirklich billig aber darum soll es jetzt nicht gehen, ist ja bald Weihnachten  . Mir geht es eher darum passt die zu meinen Vorstellungen und macht sich der Preis auch wirklich irgendwo bemerkbar?

Irritiert hat mich auch dieser Passus:

*WICHTIG!*
Drennan Ruten werden ab sofort nur noch ohne Gewährleistung verkaufen, da Drennan Reklamationen auf Grund von angeblichen Produktionsfehlern nicht akzeptiert. Jede Drennan Rute wird bei Drennan durch das QM geprüft und dann erst versendet. Beim Kauf einer Drennan Rute geben Sie ihr Einverständnis für diese Regelung. Ersatzteile können jedoch günstig erworben werden.

Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## Minimax

@skyduck :
Ich besitze die Acco plus Feeder in 10ft. Ich hab sie bis jetzt vor allem mit leichten Bombs bis ca 20g genau wie Du sagst im Nahbereich eingesetzt, alles wunderbar, Offenbarung Glücksgefühle etc etc, habla habla.
Ich würde aber sagen, das man mit nem 50g Körbchen (voll) schon ein bisschen ihre Komfortzone verlässt, grade wegen den wie ich (positiv finde) doch recht tiefbiegenden, vergleichsweise sensiblen Spitzen. Mit nem 50 g Körbchen (leer) ganz sicher.
Ich kann mich irren, war erst fünfsechs Mal mit Ihr am Wasser und angle auch eher im Nahbereich. Und die 11er kann schon wieder anders sein.

Die Nicht Gewährleistungsklausels von Herrn Malzahn hat wenig mit dem Laden zu tun. Drennan ist ein bisschen unfreundlich zu Händlern -da hat sich schon damals Andreas Bruners drüber mokiert. Es wäre so, wenn was kaputt geht, muss man das Ersatzteil auf jeden Fall selbst bezahlen, da Drennan dann automatisch von menschlichem Versagen ausgeht und natürlich auch der Händler nicht drauf sitzenbleiben kann.
Ich frage mich, ob das nur für den o.g. genannten Shop gilt, oder auch andere Händler die Drennan führen so eine Klausel haben.
Wie gesagt, die Ruten sind wirklich toll, die FIrmenpolitik irgendwie aber nicht sehr freundlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri @Fantastic Fishing , was für ein Brummer. Der sieht irgendwie etwas verwachsen aus, bzw. der Bauch ist so eingedrückt. Oder täuscht die Perspektive.



In der Tat, der Knabe ist auch auf der Scale auf dem Bild um gute 2 Zentimeter kürzer, weil sich der Körper irgendwie nach oben gezogen hat. Hatte einen komischen Knick in der Querachse, ist so nicht zu erkennen. Gutes Auge hast du. Ansonsten gesunder Döbel, wenn auch etwas durch den Wind. Hat wahrscheinlich um die 15 Jahre Elbwasser auf dem Buckel, der alte Krieger. Und den Titel "Dickkopf" hat sicher dieser Kandidat wie kein zweiter Verdient.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In der Tat, der Knabe ist auch auf der Scale auf dem Bild um gute 2 Zentimeter kürzer, weil sich der Körper irgendwie nach oben gezogen hat. Hatte einen komischen Knick in der Querachse, ist so nicht zu erkennen. Gutes Auge hast du. Ansonsten gesunder Döbel, wenn auch etwas durch den Wind. Hat wahrscheinlich um die 15 Jahre Elbwasser auf dem Buckel, der alte Krieger. Und den Titel "Dickkopf" hat sicher dieser Kandidat wie kein zweiter Verdient.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e


Petriii @Fantastic Fishing !!! Dickkopf ist ja echt zutreffend    Aber vielleicht trägt auch  nur die Mütze zu stark auf


----------



## rustaweli

@skyduck 
Ich weiß, der Vater machte Mal glücklich und Töchterchen lebt noch weiter vom Ruf, oft wohl auch berechtigt. Es gibt in englischen Foren aber auch Kritiker, ob berechtigt oder nicht, keine Ahnung. Schlecht harmonisierende Spitzen, brechende Blanks, auf Fragen der Produktion wird nicht eingegangen...man munkelt...
Aber mag Drennan nicht mies machen, flirte ja selbst gedanklich  mit der (auch kritisierten) Acolyte Serie.
Aber vielleicht wäre die ja was.






						Free Spirit Fishing CTX F1 Feeder in 9ft.
					

Die Free Spirit Fishing CTX (Carp Tamer X-Wrap) F1 Feeder in 9ft . Feederruten für das Fischen auf Friedfische.




					www.boiliebudeshop.de
				




Wenn jetzt nicht eine Hechtkombo sowie eine Swingtipp das Budget gekürzt hätte, hätte ich die schon im Besitz.
Aber ich bin da nicht aussagekräftig genug und betrachte es bitte nur als Alternative.


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, wat für ein Döbel! Herzliches Petri heil an die Elbe, lieber @Fantastic Fishing ! 
Hoffentlich können wir irgendwann irgendwo mehr zu Deiner Taktik lesen.

Ein verspätetes Petri natürlich auch an die Oste - interessant, wie sich die Fänge auf Made bzw Seeringelwurm aufteilten!

Schön, daß Du gleich erfolgreich warst mit der neuen schnieken Aiken-Combo, lieber @Jason ! 

Prima Aktion auch am Rhein - wenn der verste Angeltrip des Nachbarn gleich Fisch brachte ists doch gut, auch wenn es Grundeln waren.


----------



## geomas

#freespirit

Da hab ich ja nun zwei von, die CTX Carp Feeder in 11ft ist ne feine Rute, das WG wurde als ich sie erwarb höher angegeben als jetzt (aktuell -40g). 
Die 12ft CTX Power Feeder Special hat sehr viel mehr Power, diese Rute gibts auch als 11ft-Modell. Für die 11ft wird das WG mit 20-80g angegeben.
Schöne Ruten mit interessanten Details. Mit den Drennan-Ruten kann ich sie nicht vergleichen, da sie doch zu unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## geomas

Mein nachmittäglicher Ansitz war ne Nullnummer. Alle Swims, die in Frage kamen, waren besetzt von „Raubis”. Die Stelle, an der ich dann mit dem geheimen Gerät landete, war mies. Ich habe lange nicht mehr so schlecht gesessen und alternativ gestanden (so ne Art Steinschüttung) beim Angeln. Also erholsam war es so gar nicht. Gebissen hat auch nüscht, vermutlich lagen die Köder ebenfalls zwischen Steinen.

Immerhin konnte ich beim Hängerlösen Vertrauen in die 2.5lb-Maxima und in meine Knoten „tanken”.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Boooaaahhh ... @Fantastic Fishing. Dat is mal ein Döbel. Ein herzliches Petri!!!


----------



## rustaweli

Irgendwie hat er wirklich einen riesigen Schädel und Lippen.
Petri zum arg monströs wirkenden Charakter Döbel @Fantastic Fishing , klasse!


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> @skyduck :
> Ich besitze die Acco plus Feeder in 10ft. Ich hab sie bis jetzt vor allem mit leichten Bombs bis ca 20g genau wie Du sagst im Nahbereich eingesetzt, alles wunderbar, Offenbarung Glücksgefühle etc etc, habla habla.
> Ich würde aber sagen, das man mit nem 50g Körbchen (voll) schon ein bisschen ihre Komfortzone verlässt, grade wegen den wie ich (positiv finde) doch recht tiefbiegenden, vergleichsweise sensiblen Spitzen. Mit nem 50 g Körbchen (leer) ganz sicher.
> Ich kann mich irren, war erst fünfsechs Mal mit Ihr am Wasser und angle auch eher im Nahbereich. Und die 11er kann schon wieder anders sein.
> 
> Die Nicht Gewährleistungsklausels von Herrn Malzahn hat wenig mit dem Laden zu tun. Drennan ist ein bisschen unfreundlich zu Händlern -da hat sich schon damals Andreas Bruners drüber mokiert. Es wäre so, wenn was kaputt geht, muss man das Ersatzteil auf jeden Fall selbst bezahlen, da Drennan dann automatisch von menschlichem Versagen ausgeht und natürlich auch der Händler nicht drauf sitzenbleiben kann.
> Ich frage mich, ob das nur für den o.g. genannten Shop gilt, oder auch andere Händler die Drennan führen so eine Klausel haben.
> Wie gesagt, die Ruten sind wirklich toll, die FIrmenpolitik irgendwie aber nicht sehr freundlich.


Ok die ist ,wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe (die 10 ft findet man nicht so oft), mit 45g WG angegeben die 11ft mit 60g . Sollte  dann ja eigentlich passen ?


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Was ist davon zu halten?


ABSTAND!


----------



## rhinefisher

Habe ich zwar nicht im Besitz, weil mir schlicht zu teuer, aber ich habe schon mit 4 oder 5 Modellen dieser Serie gefischt und das sind die besten Feeder die ich je in der Hand hatte... .
https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-sphere-feeder-m-3-60-m--az0885


----------



## Andal

Nebenbei schauen die Ruten aus der Sphere Serie auch wirklich geil aus!


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Bevor Du vorschnell eine Entscheidung triffst; auch andere Mütter haben hübsche Töchter. Daiwa, Free Spirit, Guru, Hardcore Fishing Tackle, Preston, Rive, Shimano, Tri-Cast, Browning, Tubertini.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein hatte ich mit meinem Angelkumpel Adi einen wunderbaren Angeltag. Adi konnte noch im letzten Moment ein Päckchen Maden besorgen, was ich vergeblich im Baumarkt versucht habe. Da sind die Kühlschränke schon leer und werden es in Zukunft wohl auch bleiben. 
Zu Beginn lief gar nichts und wir bekamen schon unsere Zweifel ob überhaupt noch was geht. Es war allerdings sehr windig und mein Federkiel war zügig unterwegs, obwohl die Maden auf Grund lagen. Nach ca. 30 Minuten konnte ich aber das erste Rotauge landen. Und dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Rotaugen und Rotfedern zwischen 5 und 20cm. Und dann war wieder totenstille. Mir war klar, wer dafür verantwortlich war und ich machte meine Spinnrute startklar. Ganze zwei Würfe brauchte ich und der Übeltäter war aus der Kinderstube entfernt.
Dann wurde weiter gestippt und sie begannen wieder zu beißen. Nach einer Weile tauchte mein Federkiel wieder ab und beim einholen jagte wieder ein Hecht nach dem Weißfisch. Da gleiche Spiel von vorne. Den Gummifisch drei mal durch den Futterplatz gezogen und schon hatte ich ihn. Insgesamt holte ich 4 Stück an unsere Angelstelle raus. Hab was im Raubfischstammtisch darüber geschrieben.
Die Matchrute "Aiken" ist ein feines Stöckchen. Die 13ft Kohlefasermatchrute ist sehr leicht und liegt sehr gut in der Hand. Gepaart habe ich sie mit einer roten Super Ambidex 2401 von Shakespeare. 





Auch farblich eine Augenweide, wie ich finde. War ein gelungener Tag und der Ansitz hat nach so langem Angelentzug gut getan.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Nebenbei schauen die Ruten aus der Sphere Serie auch wirklich geil aus!


Nicht nur das - Du hast das Gefühl eine Feder in der Hand zu haben.
Dann sind die obenrum sehr sensibel und haben untenheraus gut Dampf.
Wirklich sehr nette Teile.. .


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> @Jason Sehr schöne Kombo hast du da zusammengestellt, schön mit Federkiel. gefällt mir außerordentlich gut und freut mich, dass es aus gleich so gut damit geklappt hat...


Danke für das schöne Kompliment. Bei dieser Rute hab ich keinen Fehler gemacht. Hatte die Rute in der Bucht unter Beobachtung und dann dachte ich mir, die willst du doch nicht. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber auf den letzten Sekunden hab ich doch noch ein Gebot abgegeben und plötzlich gehörte sie mir. Mit Versand 59,- Euro,
und sehr gut erhalten.
Allen anderen, die am Wasser waren ein herzliches Petri Heil. Tolle Bilder mit prächtigen Fischen und lesenswerte Berichte habt ihr eingestellt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nicht nur das - Du hast das Gefühl eine Feder in der Hand zu haben.
> Dann sind die obenrum sehr sensibel und haben untenheraus gut Dampf.
> Wirklich sehr nette Teile.. .


Aber leider auch nicht meine Konto-Klasse.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thomas. schrieb:


> Spinnfischen?, Futterkörbe? da fragst du genau den richtigen   nee da braucht es nix schweres, Spinnrute würde ich aber nicht allzu lang mit nehmen und weit werfen ist auch nicht, bei Futterkörben kann ich dir keinen Tipp geben, es kann so sein das der Leichteste reicht und 3 Stunden später lassen sie die Stau ab und wir können einpacken(1x passiert), deshalb auch Plan B, selben Fische drin, nur die Karpfen sind mehr vorhanden. wenn alle Stricke reißen gibet noch Plan C  kleiner See mit viel Karpfen, Schleien, Hecht, aber keine Döbel
> die 3 liegen alle so in einem Radius von 5-10min
> hier Plan C von heute Morgen
> Anhang anzeigen 359820
> Anhang anzeigen 359821
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Plan XY hätte ich auch noch, bei Sturm und Dauer Regen wie aus Eimern, meine Vitrinen und Rollen müssten mal wieder Staubgewischt werden



Ok,das hört sich ja eigentlich top an !
Habe hier Futterkörbe von 10g bis 150g,da bei uns am Rhein halt wirklich sowas benötigt wird,manchmal sogar was mehr.Kann also selbst ner Strömung Stand halten 
Mit dem Spinnfischen schaut das ähnlich aus was die Gewichte angeht,aber dann packe ich wohl wirklich mal den Light bis Medium Kram ein.
Gerade was die Angelei mit Posen angeht,das ist für mich quasi noch eher Neuland,einfach weil das hier meistens nicht soooo gut funktioniert und ich auch echt nicht die Gewässer dazu habe.Hab aber schon paar Drennans,und ich denke auch ne passende Rute dazu.Hatte mir ja mal ne Trabucco geholt,die bisher nicht wirklich zum Einsatz gekommen ist,da eher zu sensibel / leicht.Ich denke mal dann wird die vielleicht bei Dir mal eingeweiht werden,dann wollte ich Minimum ne Feeder und halt ne Spinnrute mitnehmen.Da hab ich dann auch schon was passendes im Kopf,was an allen Planspots funktionieren müsste


----------



## Andal

Es hat sich halt leider noch kein Hersteller für die "Ukel Mk. I Tri-Top All For One Feeder Rod" aufgedrängt.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Habe ich zwar nicht im Besitz, weil mir schlicht zu teuer, aber ich habe schon mit 4 oder 5 Modellen dieser Serie gefischt und das sind die besten Feeder die ich je in der Hand hatte... .
> https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-sphere-feeder-m-3-60-m--az0885


12ft 80gr WG und das bei 160gr, das ist mal nee ansage(der Preis aber auch), meine Preston wiegt mal eben 70gr mehr bei fast den gleichen werten


----------



## Minimax

Die Sphere Serie ist natürlich ganz großes Kino. In die Richtung würde ich persönlich (hätte ich Bedarf) aber nur ermitteln, wenn ich von PröfPröf oder Normlicht ne schriftliche Zusage für nen vollständigen Griffumbau hätte. 
Diese (meinetwegen gerne hochwertigen) H.R. Giger Duplonarmaturen sind abscheulich.

Aber ja, was verschiedene Vorposter sagten: Es gibt eine reichhaltige Auswahl im 40-60 g Bereich, da sollte marken- und portemonnaieunabhängig jeder ein Stück Glück finden können.


----------



## geomas

#griffumbau

Die 11ft MAP Parabolix Black Edition SUV könnte auch in das @skyduck -Raster passen (SUV=Stepped Up Version).


----------



## Finke20

Petri allen erfolgreichen Petrijünger, es sind wieder sehr schöne Berichte und Bilder zusammengekommen.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat er wirklich einen riesigen Schädel und Lippen.


Es ist wohl eine Dame, die vorher beim Schönheitschirurgen gewesen ist und da hat sie sich Botox spritzen lassen


----------



## phirania

Heute war es ziemlich windig.
Aber ein Versuch war es wert 
Nutur zum Genießen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aber auch recht schwer die Montage zu Wasser zu bekommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Habe ich zwar nicht im Besitz, weil mir schlicht zu teuer, aber ich habe schon mit 4 oder 5 Modellen dieser Serie gefischt und das sind die besten Feeder die ich je in der Hand hatte... .
> https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-sphere-feeder-m-3-60-m--az0885



Wenn sie dir zu teuer sind, dann kannst du ja eine für mich kaufen.


----------



## geomas

Schön gefilmt, nur die Musik ist etwas nervig:






(Randnotiz: Erbsen am Start!)


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Hier mal was passendes zu Weihnachten für Dich:









						Freunde und Freizeitpartner finden | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Freunde und Freizeitpartner finden  - Jetzt in Hamm am Rhein finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Finke20 schrieb:


> Es ist wohl eine Dame, die vorher beim Schönheitschirurgen gewesen ist und da hat sie sich Botox spritzen lassen


Ja, so wie Frau Joop, Frau Glöööckler oder Frau Stallone.


----------



## geomas

Hmm, 46 Tage noch in diesem Jahr. Mal sehen, was sich anglerisch noch machen läßt:
 - stippen möchte ich noch (lang/lang)
 - zu den Döbels möchte ich noch mal
 - ein oder zwei Stillwasser möchte ich mindestens noch heimsuchen
 - mindestens 2 bislang unbefischte Stellen hier an der Unterwarnow möchte ich noch antesten
 - mit Schleie, Karausche oder Giebel rechne ich nicht mehr. Evtl. probiere ich es dennoch.
 - und die pinke 3m Kinderstippe aus dem schwedischen ICA-Markt muß auch noch ran. Vielleicht klappts ja mit nem Warnow-Kauli (meine beiden 2020er Kaulbarsche habe ich der Elbe zu verdanken).


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Aber leider auch nicht meine Konto-Klasse.



Auch wenn man das Geld hat, muss man es ja nicht für Angelruten ausgeben.
Es gibt sooooviel Sinnvolleres....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch wenn man das Geld hat, muss man es ja nicht für Angelruten ausgeben.
> Es gibt sooooviel Sinnvolleres....


Mir fällt nur nix anderes ein...


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, so wie Frau Joop, Frau Glöööckler oder Frau Stallone.


 

Mensch Minimax du kennst aber auch alle Damen der bunten Glitzerwelt .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch wenn man das Geld hat, muss man es ja nicht für Angelruten ausgeben.
> Es gibt sooooviel Sinnvolleres....





geomas schrieb:


> Mir fällt nur nix anderes ein...



Was ist sinnvoller als eine teure Angelrute?

Zwei teure Angelruten!


----------



## geomas

#hanf
#liquidizedbread

Hat mal jemand hier dem frisch geschredderten Brot Rösthanf oder „Quetschhanf” zugesetzt?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was ist sinnvoller als eine teure Angelrute?
> 
> Zwei teure Angelruten!


Das ist einer ganz nach meinem Geschmack, absolute Zustimmung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nicht nur das - Du hast das Gefühl eine Feder in der Hand zu haben.
> Dann sind die obenrum sehr sensibel und haben untenheraus gut Dampf.
> Wirklich sehr nette Teile.. .


Wundert mich jetzt etwas, nach deinem Link wiegt die Rute nur echt winzige 160g bei immerhin 3,6m.
Damit muss sie erheblich leichter als die -80g ausfallen und recht parabol am wirken sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist einer ganz nach meinem Geschmack, absolute Zustimmung.


Wenn man gleich mehr kauft, braucht man weniger einkaufen oder nachkaufen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was ist sinnvoller als eine teure Angelrute?
> 
> Zwei teure Angelruten!


noch sinnvoller: gleich alle gefälligen Geschwister aus der Reihe!


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> #hanf
> #liquidizedbread
> 
> Hat mal jemand hier dem frisch geschredderten Brot Rösthanf oder „Quetschhanf” zugesetzt?


Wir haben nichts übrig um das mit billigen Weißbrot zu vermischen. Aber ÖffÖff hat ja vor nichts Respekt. Aber was sollte dagegen sprechen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wundert mich jetzt etwas, nach deinem Link wiegt die Rute nur echt winzige 160g bei immerhin 3,6m.
> Damit muss sie erheblich leichter als die -80g ausfallen und recht parabol am wirken sein.


Die beschriebene Sphere wurde hier






						Praxistest - Browning Feederruten
					

Wer aktuell eine Feederrute sucht, der wird mit einem riesigen Angebot in allen Preis- und Wurfgewichtsklassen konfrontiert. Ein Anbieter mit besonders breitem Angebot an Feederruten ist unser langjähriger Partner Browning. Wir haben uns deshalb an Browning gewandt und uns vergleichbare Ruten...



					www.champions-team.de
				




unter die Lupe genommen. Sie ist sogar noch leichter als 160g. 80g WG sind wohl aber das obere Ende.


Supersuperleicht sind übrigens die Hi-S Feederlites von Free-Spirit. Die 11ft- Variante ist mit 104/106g angegeben, mit „Plaste”- bzw. Korkgriff.
Damit wäre die 11ft Feederlite so leicht wie die 9ft Drennan Acolyte Ultra. Erstaunlich. Und sauteuer.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir haben nichts übrig um das mit billigen Weißbrot zu vermischen. Aber ÖffÖff hat ja vor nichts Respekt. Aber was sollte dagegen sprechen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ich habe von der Stippermesse noch einen „5Pfund-Büdel” vom FischMix-Futterdoktor (??) und auch noch von Drescher. Muß morgen mal nachsehen.
Weil das Zeugs ja nicht ewig haltbar ist dachte ich, man könnte es anteilig dem LB hinzuzufügen.
Zum richtig im Futter matschen sind meine Hände derzeit zu rissig. LB ist kein Problem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die beschriebene Sphere wurde hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praxistest - Browning Feederruten
> 
> 
> Wer aktuell eine Feederrute sucht, der wird mit einem riesigen Angebot in allen Preis- und Wurfgewichtsklassen konfrontiert. Ein Anbieter mit besonders breitem Angebot an Feederruten ist unser langjähriger Partner Browning. Wir haben uns deshalb an Browning gewandt und uns vergleichbare Ruten...
> 
> 
> 
> www.champions-team.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unter die Lupe genommen. Sie ist sogar noch leichter als 160g. 80g WG sind wohl aber das obere Ende.


Danke für den Bericht!
Bestätigt das was, ich dachte. Bei der Länge 11mm Blank unten sind schon 'ne Stäbchennummer .
Und zeigt mir, warum ich mit meinen Feederkäufen der letzten Zeit so sehr zufrieden bin, dabei konventionell robust und ohne Voodoo-Ringe gebaut - muss da nicht mal mehr was anderes kaufen! 

Denn so eine feine reaktive und verhältnismäßig sehr leichte Rute vervielfacht den Angelspaß schon sehr! 

Da sollte der Rhinefischer sehr recht haben ....


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht!
> Bestätigt das was, ich dachte. Bei der Länge 11mm Blank unten sind schon 'ne Stäbchennummer .
> Und zeigt mir, warum ich mit meinen Feederkäufen der letzten Zeit so sehr zufrieden bin, dabei konventionell robust und ohne Voodoo-Ringe gebaut - muss da nicht mal mehr was anderes kaufen!
> 
> Denn so eine feine reaktive und verhältnismäßig sehr leichte Rute vervielfacht den Angelspaß schon sehr!
> 
> Da sollte der Rhinefischer sehr recht haben ....


Ähhhmm, die Frage steht jetzt, was Du für Feederruten in Gebrauch hast. Ne andere der beschriebenen Browning-Ruten?
Nach dem äußerst lehrreichen Treffen mit ÖffÖff wollte ich noch ne 12ft von mittlerer Power (bis etwa 80g) und dachte an die King River/Medium. 
Aber die gibbet wohl nich mehr neu.
Naja, nun sind ne alte Tri-Cast 11.5/13ft und ne alte Drennan 12ft ins Haus geflogen. Und der Rutenwald ist dicht, fast zu dicht für weitere Zukäufe ;-))


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ähhhmm, die Frage steht jetzt, was Du für Feederruten in Gebrauch hast. Ne andere der beschriebenen Browning-Ruten?
> Nach dem äußerst lehrreichen Treffen mit ÖffÖff wollte ich noch ne 12ft von mittlerer Power (bis etwa 80g) und dachte an die King River/Medium.
> Aber die gibbet wohl nich mehr neu.
> Naja, nun sind ne alte Tri-Cast 11.5/13ft und ne alte Drennan 12ft ins Haus geflogen. Und der Rutenwald ist dicht, fast zu dicht für weitere Zukäufe ;-))


Nichts von Browning.
Auf der Stippermesse hatte ich mir alle Stangen 12ft - 14ft angeschaut, und mich hat kein Blank und Carbon aller ausgestellten Ruten wirklich begeistert, auch nicht von Drennan.
Ich will für mich keine spezialisierten Zielfisch- und Kleinfischruten haben, bischen mehr Dampf und etwas Allroundfähigkeiten muss schon sein.

Browning mit Fuji TVS  .... natürlich kann es für diese Angelarten nur den einen klassischen Griffaufbau geben, den muss ich noch draufmachen für Perfektion.

Diese Stöckchen sind bei meinem Rückstand an Foto und Vorstellungen ein weiterer Punkt in der kommenden Aufräum- und Katalogisierungsorgie  kommt aber irgendwann ...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch wenn man das Geld hat, muss man es ja nicht für Angelruten ausgeben.
> Es gibt sooooviel Sinnvolleres....


Wie jetzt, was jetzt, wo jetzt???


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nichts von Browning.
> Auf der Stippermesse hatte ich mir alle Stangen 12ft - 14ft angeschaut, und mich hat kein Blank und Carbon aller ausgestellten Ruten wirklich begeistert, auch nicht von Drennan.
> Ich will für mich keine spezialisierten Zielfisch- und Kleinfischruten haben, bischen mehr Dampf und etwas Allroundfähigkeiten muss schon sein.
> 
> Browning mit Fuji TVS  .... natürlich kann es für diese Angelarten nur den einen klassischen Griffaufbau geben, den muss ich noch draufmachen für Perfektion.
> 
> Diese Stöckchen sind bei meinem Rückstand an Foto und Vorstellungen ein weiterer Punkt in der kommenden Aufräum- und Katalogisierungsorgie  kommt aber irgendwann ...


Eh klar, dass sie für dich einen extra backen müssen!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese Stöckchen sind bei meinem Rückstand an Foto und Vorstellungen ein weiterer Punkt in der kommenden Aufräum- und Katalogisierungsorgie  kommt aber irgendwann ...


Mal von Zeit zu Zeit konkret zu werden könnt auf jeden Fall nicht schaden. Wenn  von Zeit zu Zeit ein annehmbares Modell auftaucht dann ists immer gut fachkundigen Rat dazu zu kriegen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #hanf
> #liquidizedbread
> 
> Hat mal jemand hier dem frisch geschredderten Brot Rösthanf oder „Quetschhanf” zugesetzt?



Oft. Ich finde LB im Winter aber schwierig, wenn die Spots tief sind. Hat ja kaum Eigengewicht bei mächtigen Volumen und sinkt deshalb etwa zwei Kalendertage auf Stellen unterhalb von 3m, was bei Strömung dann Monopoly wird. Hanfmehl im hohen Anteil löst den Kram dann noch schneller, da ist vorsicht geboten. Die ganzen engluschen und holländischen Matchmans angeln ja oft an doch recht flachen Gewässern im Winter, wo 2m schon "the deepest spot" sind.

Ein guter Tipp: 20% Paniermehl auf die Mischung, wenn Strömung oder Tiefe vorhanden ist.


----------



## geomas

Die meisten Spots in der Nähe sind eher flach. Da denke ich sogar gelegentlich an den möglichen Scheucheffekt eines hellen Futterteppichs.
Ich werds einfach mal probieren. Neben Hanf (geröstet/gequetscht) kommen dann noch wenige Micropellets ins LB. Damit habe ich bislang relativ gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

PS: @Fantastic Fishing - feuchtest Du das LB nach Zugabe von Paniermehl noch nach? Von Hand oder mit so nem Sprüh-Dingens?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Die meisten Spots in der Nähe sind eher flach. Da denke ich sogar gelegentlich an den möglichen Scheucheffekt eines hellen Futterteppichs.
> Ich werds einfach mal probieren. Neben Hanf (geröstet/gequetscht) kommen dann noch wenige Micropellets ins LB. Damit habe ich bislang relativ gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> PS: @Fantastic Fishing - feuchtest Du das LB nach Zugabe von Paniermehl noch nach? Von Hand oder mit so nem Sprüh-Dingens?



Ich feuchte etwas nach, bis die Konsistenz passt. Ist aber auch eine Frage vom Zielfisch. Auf Aland und Roach gerne trockener und aktiver mit dunklen Kokosmehlen, auf Brassen eher feuchter/schlonzig und dann mit Bindung für die Köder. Mit LB ist ja grundsätzlich alles möglich, muss halt nur ausbalanciert werden. Fängt bei mir an der Elbe eigentlich immer Aland, ich musste wegen der Strömung aber nachsteuern, daher Paniermehl.


----------



## geomas

^ danke! 

Die „ich habe wenig Zeit-Swims” bieten recht wenig Strömung. Dort habe ich zuletzt neben Plötz vor allem Brassen und Aland gefangen.
Dafür gingen kaum mehr Güstern oder „Skimmer”, die dort im Sommer/Frühherbst noch sehr aktiv waren, ans Band. 
Typische Angelsessions gehen jetzt wohl von etwa 14.00 Uhr bis ne halbe Stunde näch Sonnenuntergang. 
Ich freu mich auf den Rest des Jahres, werde bestimmt noch dies oder jenes ausprobieren. Vielleicht auch mal den Baitdropper.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal von Zeit zu Zeit konkret zu werden könnt auf jeden Fall nicht schaden, grade wenn Leute nach Modellen fragen. Hauptsätze auch nicht.



@Nordlichtangler hat mir öfters gute Tipps gegeben. Das sind meist Restposten, die blitzschnell weg sind, wenn sie hier öffentlich gepostet werden.
Auch eben kam ein Geheimtipp auf von ihm gefischtes Gerät per „Unterhaltung”. Danke! 

Ich gehe ja recht offen mit Tackleempfehlungen um, kann aber auch Ükel verstehen, die gute Tipps nicht allen stillen Mitlesern in den „Lurker-Schlund” werfen wollen.

Mein Credo: Harmonie bidde!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich war jetzt 4x an der Elbe und konnte nur einen Skimmer und keine Brassen fangen. Ausschließlich kleine Rotaugen, Rapfen, Ükel und Alande. Wassertemperatur ist auch runter auf 8 Grad, da sind die Brassen scheinbar schon in den Häfen, Seitenarmen und tiefen Buhnen. Mal schauen, vielleicht erwisch ich nich ein paar Bronzeplatten. Im Stillgewässer definitiv einfacher um diese Jahreszeit.

Vereinzelt wurden sogar Barben gefangen, knappe 500m stromaufwärts, wo wir gesessen hatten. Der größte Fisch war wohl bei knappen 80cm, so die Aussage vom Vereinskollegen. Et scheint mir so, sie etablieren sich langsam bei uns.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Credo: Harmonie bidde!!


Auch wieder wahr, haste recht. An @Nordlicht s Hilfsbereitschaft und Sachverstand ohnehin kann kein Zweifel bestehen, den wollt ich nicht aufkommen lassen. Ursprungspost wird editiert, und sorry an unseren Carbon-Connoiseur Nordlichtangler,
Herzlich 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Die Areale Sportboothafen und Einmündungen von Gräben sowie Swims direkt an Hindernissen (Bäume/alte Stege) sind so meine heißen Swims. 
Die waren heute leider alle von Gummischmeißern und anderen Raubis belegt. Sonntag-Nachmittag und gutes Wetter eben...

Immerhin kann man durch den mittlerweile ganz seltenen Bootsverkehr jetzt viele Stellen beangeln, die noch Mitte Oktober fest in der Hand der Paddler, Ruderer, Motorbootfahrer waren.

PS:

@Minimax - naja, ein Geheimniskrämer allererster Kajüte ist unser geschätzter Nordi schon... So gesehen lagst Du ja nicht falsch.


----------



## skyduck

So viele gute Tips jetzt bin ich direkt überfordert. Die Browning @rhinefisher scheint ja echt ein Knaller zu sein aber der Griff, da bin ich voll bei @Minimax, geht gar nicht. Und eine Rute für das Geld zu kaufen um sie dann umbauen zu lassen finde ich dann doch zu aufwändig. Die Free Spirit haben mir zu wenig WG. Tricast wäre noch ne Option die 4x4 Ultra oder die Method in 10ft, da könnte ich dann sogar meine Spitzen von der Wand kombinieren. Nur schlau werde ich aus der spartanischen Seite auch nicht wirklich. Was tun sprach Zeus... wenn jemand einen hilfreichen Tip hat auch gerne per Unterhaltung . Vielleicht bleibt es doch bei der Drennan. Ich glaube aber auch egal welche es letztlich wird, dass man in dieser Qualitätsklasse keine großen Enttäuschungen erleben wird (hoffentlich)


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> So viele gute Tips jetzt bin ich direkt überfordert. Die Browning @rhinefisher scheint ja echt ein Knaller zu sein aber der Griff, da bin ich voll bei @Minimax, geht gar nicht. Und eine Rute für das Geld zu kaufen um sie dann umbauen zu lassen finde ich dann doch zu aufwändig. Die Free Spirit haben mir zu wenig WG. Tricast wäre noch ne Option die 4x4 Ultra oder die Method in 10ft, da könnte ich dann sogar meine Spitzen von der Wand kombinieren. Nur schlau werde ich aus der spartanischen Seite auch nicht wirklich. Was tun sprach Zeus... wenn jemand einen hilfreichen Tip hat auch gerne per Unterhaltung . Vielleicht bleibt es doch bei der Drennan. Ich glaube aber auch egal welche es letztlich wird, dass man in dieser Qualitätsklasse keine großen Enttäuschungen erleben wird (hoffentlich)


Dein "Problem" kenne ich eigentlich nur zu gut. Besonders vor dem Hintergrund, wenn man eigentlich von kleinen Weiher, bis zum großen Fluss alles hat und nur noch "die reine Gier" die Haben-will-Pläne schreibt. ...und am Ende länger nachdenkt, welche Rute man fischen will, denn wirklich am Wasser zu verweilen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt 4x an der Elbe und konnte nur einen Skimmer und keine Brassen fangen. Ausschließlich kleine Rotaugen, Rapfen, Ükel und Alande. Wassertemperatur ist auch runter auf 8 Grad, da sind die Brassen scheinbar schon in den Häfen, Seitenarmen und tiefen Buhnen. Mal schauen, vielleicht erwisch ich nich ein paar Bronzeplatten. Im Stillgewässer definitiv einfacher um diese Jahreszeit.
> 
> Vereinzelt wurden sogar Barben gefangen, knappe 500m stromaufwärts, wo wir gesessen hatten. Der größte Fisch war wohl bei knappen 80cm, so die Aussage vom Vereinskollegen. Et scheint mir so, sie etablieren sich langsam bei uns.



Läuft hier an der Elbe ähnlich, Brassen machen sich langsam rar, vorwiegend Güstern hier. Barben scheinen zunehmend hin und wieder ans Band zu gehen, auch bei uns die letzten Jahre.
Ich selbst konnte aber bisher noch keine erwischen, vielleicht irgendwann mal.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Anglerische Pläne 2020! Da hast Di ja noch ne Menge vor, @geomas! Kann ich aber sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich bin auch noch voller Pläne für das langsam ausklingende Jahr. Da ich mich entschlossen habe, den Bremer Sportfischerverein zu verlassen und die Kündigung bereits vollzogen ist, will ich auf jeden Fall noch mal an die Weser (hoffentlich fange ich dort nur Grundeln, damit ich die Lündigung nicht bereue), dann will ich auch noch mein Friedfischglück als Gastangler an der Jeetzel, eines meiner künftigen Hausgewässer, probieren. Auch auf Raubfische habe ich in diesem Jahr viel zu wenig geangelt. Und ja, der Giebel ist auch immer noch nicht gefangen.
Allen, die noch anglerische Pläne für diese Jahr haben, wünsche ich gutes Gelingen bei der Umsetzung.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Dein "Problem" kenne ich eigentlich nur zu gut. Besonders vor dem Hintergrund, wenn man eigentlich von kleinen Weiher, bis zum großen Fluss alles hat und nur noch "die reine Gier" die Haben-will-Pläne schreibt. ...und am Ende länger nachdenkt, welche Rute man fischen will, denn wirklich am Wasser zu verweilen.


Gier ist etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber trifft es wohl ganz gut. Eine Art Hobbyauslebung in Extremformat. Man darf dabei auch nicht ausser Acht lassen, das Leute wie wir nicht die reale Allgemeinheit repräsentieren. Wir hier haben einfach einen Spleen. Aber einen schönen, in welchem wir aufgehen und uns wohlfühlen. Anders sind die wöchentlichen Stunden in einer virtuellen Welt samt Tacklewahn nicht zu erklären, sind wir ehrlich. Der größte Teil hat einfach ein paar Ruten, geht mal raus, fängt und lebt sein Leben. Wir befinden uns dagegen 24/7 mehrmals täglich im Hobbykosmos. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf das Kaufverhalten aus.  
Genau genommen bräuchte ich eigentlich nur 6 Ruten für meine Gewässer und hätte es ruhiger und wäre wohl auch effektiver. 2 weichere Karpfenruten, Pellets, Boilie, Dumbels dran und gut. Du hast mit Sicherheit Deine Karpfen, Brassen, Döbel, große Rotaugen. Dazu noch eine 3m Mediumfeeder sowie eine Posenrute. Wäre ich perfekt aufgestellt für Kanal und Nebenarm. Aber plötzlich fühlt man sich wohler mit einer Pin auf Karpfen am Kanal, wenn auch weniger effektiv. Dann Spinnen. Eigentlich wären 2 Ruten absolut perfekt. Eine für's Fischen bis 12 Gramm welche "alles" bedient, ob Gummi oder Hartbaits, sowie eine härtere für Köder bis an die 30. Ob Barsch oder Hecht, alles würde gehen und man schliefe ruhiger. Aber da wir ja nen positiven Spleen haben, möchte man eben noch dies und das und gibt freudig der Gier nach. Einfacher wird es dadurch natürlich nicht. Ist doch aber überall so. Wenn ich da auf mein Mountainbiken schaue. Anfänglich bist Du glücklich mit einem Bike und Dir fehlt nichts. Umso tiefer Du aber eindringst, umso komplizierter wird es. Hardtail dafür, Fully dafür, dieses Fully für reinen Downhill, ein anderes für größere Anstiege, XC, für reine Touren. Trends dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen und man will plötzlich noch ein Gravel, ohne geht es nicht.  
Sinnvoll und einfach (geniessen) geht anders.
Aber so sind wir eben und ist doch auch irgendwie schön, oder?


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Denn so eine feine reaktive und verhältnismäßig sehr leichte Rute vervielfacht den Angelspaß schon sehr!



Jain - für mich persöhnlich ist so ein Teil viel zu empfindlich und teuer.
Da ich eher der Grobmotoriker bin, habe ich nicht bloß bei geliehenen Ruten Angst etwas kaputt zu machen..
Das sind schon tolle Teile, aber wenn soetwas auf der Steinpackung zerbröselt, frage ich mich schon, warum ich das Geld nicht lieber an Animal United gespendet habe. Irgendwie bin ich nicht so der Typ für teure Sachen. Ihr müsstet mal mein Auto sehen - da werden die Türen mit dem Stiefel geschlossen....
Von daher keine teuren Ruten für mich - das ist bloß Perlen vor die Säue..
Auch bin ich ganz bestimmt kein Feederspezialist, und von daher wahrscheinlich leicht zu beeindrucken, aber die Spehre fühlen sich schon gut an.
Ob es die Spehre Matchruten noch gibt weiß ich nicht, aber wenn man was WIRKLICH Geiles sucht....


----------



## Tricast

Browning Katalog 2021: 
Sphere Match Rute Spliced Tip River in 4,11 und 4,72m
Sphere Feeder als Braid Special, Sphere Feeder und Sphere Bomb

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Finde den Fehler.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Browning Katalog 2021:
> Sphere Match Rute Spliced Tip River in 4,11 und 4,72m
> Sphere Feeder als Braid Special, Sphere Feeder und Sphere Bomb
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Sphere Bomb gibt es auch mit Wurfgewicht 60g und Preis ist jetzt auch nicht soooo schlimm. Hmmm. Immer mehr Verwirrung aber die könnte sich, bis auf die Optik des Griffes wohl gut gegen die Drennan Acolyte Plus postionieren. Wobei der Griff mit den Fingermulden unten auch schon wieder was individuelles hat. Muss es immer Kork sein? Langsam verzweifel ich...


----------



## Tricast

Das macht nichts, Du hast ja uns. Gib uns das Geld und wir kaufen Dir eine Rute.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Das macht nichts, Du hast ja uns. Gib uns das Geld und wir kaufen Dir eine Rute.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Nicht NUR Drennan macht Glücklich


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute mal Nachgefragt wie es sich in der Corona Zeit wegen einer FIschereischein Verlängerung verhält.......laut Bürgerbüro muss man ja 3 - 4 Wochen auf Termine warten....
Naja, die Dame am Telefon bat mich, im Dezember meinen Schein samt Kohle und Ausweiskopie in einen Umschlag zu packen und in den Nachtbriefkasten zu werfen....bin mal gespannt wann ich den dann wiederbekomme und evtl. über die Feiertage noch Angeln darf....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Läuft hier an der Elbe ähnlich, Brassen machen sich langsam rar, vorwiegend Güstern hier. Barben scheinen zunehmend hin und wieder ans Band zu gehen, auch bei uns die letzten Jahre.
> Ich selbst konnte aber bisher noch keine erwischen, vielleicht irgendwann mal.



Ist halt nur komisch, das es immer große Barben sind, aber nie kleinere Exemplare. Wir haben hier ja auch Veranstaltungen direkt in der Strömung, von geraden Flussstrecken aus. Da wurde noch nie eine Barbe in den letzten 10 Jahren gefangen. Nachwuchs scheint also nicht wirklich vorhanden zu sein, wahrscheinlich sind das die Barben aus den Nebenflüssen oder der Oberelbe, die sich bei uns verirren.

Erschreckend finde ich die großen Welse. Mein Kollege hat vor 8 Wochen in einer Nacht gleich zwei gefangen. 212cm und 215cm..............





__ https://www.facebook.com/16erHaken/photos/3238989712897157


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Muss es immer Kork sein? Langsam verzweifel ich...


Bei mir schon und einige andere hier pimpen ihre Duplon-Griffe ja auch sofort bei einem Neukauf...
War heute bei meinem Angel-Händler in Wuppertal um eine 0.18er Stroft GTM und ein paar Fliegenhaken in Größe 14 zu besorgen.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mal das Rutenkabinett abgeschritten und bin doch glatt (oh Wunder ) bei einer Sportex Exclusive Feeder
in 14 ft. (4,20m) WG 90-160g stehen geblieben und habe diese ausgiebig begrabelt, das war schön...
Ich bin ohnehin von diesem Hersteller begeistert, als ich Jugendlicher war, vor etwa 50 Jahren, war dieses Label "State of the Art" und ist es für mich heute
irgendwie immer noch..., obwohl ich auch nicht alles gut finde, schwarze oder geteilte Griffe gehen für mich eigentlich gar nicht (einen davon habe ich aber auch...)
Ich bin aber ansonsten mit der Verarbeitung und dem Service von Sportex (man kann anrufen und spricht mit einem Menschen, nicht mit einem PC) sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe 1 Fliegenrute und 4 Spinnruten von denen, bei einer habe ich nach einem 2. Hand Kauf über ein Holsteiner Angelforum die Garantie nachträglich eingetragen bekommen, weil ich lieb gefragt hatte und noch Plastikhülle auf dem Kork war...
Jetzt habe ich mich versabbelt Dirk, obwohl ich mit Sportex nicht verwandt oder verschwägert bin,
die Feeder heute war mal mit etwas über 240€ ausgezeichnet und sollte noch schlapp über 200€ kosten...
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, >Unterhaltung


----------



## Skott

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute mal Nachgefragt wie es sich in der Corona Zeit wegen einer FIschereischein Verlängerung verhält.......laut Bürgerbüro muss man ja 3 - 4 Wochen auf Termine warten....
> Naja, die Dame am Telefon bat mich, im Dezember meinen Schein samt Kohle und Ausweiskopie in einen Umschlag zu packen und in den Nachtbriefkasten zu werfen....bin mal gespannt wann ich den dann wiederbekomme und evtl. über die Feiertage noch Angeln darf....


Ich würde mir eine Kopie von Schein, Geld, Umschlag und den Worten der netten Dame in die Tasche stecken und weiter fischen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Fantastic Fishing: Das deckt sich mit den Aussagen des Fischers in Gorleben. Welse werden langsam zur Plage und er hat seit kurzem immer häufiger auch mal ne Barbe in seinen Reusen.
um das Welsproblem zu lösen, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns neu eintacklen (Ruten mit 300 gr Wurfgewicht, 12.000er Rollen und 8/0er Haken) und Welsjäger werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Das deckt sich mit den Aussagen des Fischers in Gorleben. Welse werden langsam zur Plage und er hat seit kurzem immer häufiger auch mal ne Barbe in seinen Reusen.
> um das Welsproblem zu lösen, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns neu eintacklen (Ruten mit 300 gr Wurfgewicht, 12.000er Rollen und 8/0er Haken) und Welsjäger werden.



Mein Kollege hatte diese Saison etliche Welse über einem Meter und mehrere Fische über 2m. Ist wohl nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange (watn Wort). Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, wie zuträglich es für den Friedfischbestand ist. Ich meine, am Ebro oder Po hat der Wels nachweislich das ganze Ökosystem zerstört und für das Aussterben vieler Fischarten gesorgt. Die Brasse ist ja an der Elbe auch auf dem Rückzug und es wird viel weniger gefangen als noch vor 10 Jahren. Da gab es Wettkämpfe mit Gesamtgewichten aller Teilnehmer über einer Tonne (!), Jetzt sind es keine 300 Kilogramm mehr, teilweise sogar unter 100 Kilogramm auf 40 Leute verteilt.........


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> Sphere Bomb gibt es auch mit Wurfgewicht 60g und Preis ist jetzt auch nicht soooo schlimm. Hmmm. Immer mehr Verwirrung aber die könnte sich, bis auf die Optik des Griffes wohl gut gegen die Drennan Acolyte Plus postionieren. Wobei der Griff mit den Fingermulden unten auch schon wieder was individuelles hat. Muss es immer Kork sein? Langsam verzweifel ich...


Sphere Bomb mit 60gr.? Da muß irgendwie ein Fehler drin sein. Die Bombrute gibt es mit 25gr und als stärker mit 35 gr. Anfangs wie die Sphere Serie rauskam gab es die Bombrute mit 50gr, gibt es aber nicht mehr. Die konnte ich damals mal probewedeln, sollte aber fast 500.-€ kosten, hatte sich damit erledigt. Heute sehen die Preise anders aus, ist aber ein richtig feines Stöckchen, wenn, ja wenn, dieser Griff nicht wäre. Andererseits gewöhnt man sich an einiges. 
Zur Not halt doch mit Kork ersetzen, grübel auch schon länger nach.

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Sphere Bomb mit 60gr.? Da muß irgendwie ein Fehler drin sein. Die Bombrute gibt es mit 25gr und als stärker mit 35 gr. Anfangs wie die Sphere Serie rauskam gab es die Bombrute mit 50gr, gibt es aber nicht mehr. Die konnte ich damals mal probewedeln, sollte aber fast 500.-€ kosten, hatte sich damit erledigt. Heute sehen die Preise anders aus, ist aber ein richtig feines Stöckchen, wenn, ja wenn, dieser Griff nicht wäre. Andererseits gewöhnt man sich an einiges.
> Zur Not halt doch mit Kork ersetzen, grübel auch schon länger nach.
> 
> Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


sieht jetzt nicht so nach Fehler aus, wahlweise 50g oder 60g ?









						Browning Sphere Bomb 3,00m
					

Wie alle Sphere-Ruten wurde die Sphere-Bombrute auf Basis der hochwertigsten Kohlefasern und Komponenten entwickelt, die überhaupt auf dem Markt…




					angelzentrale.de


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bin gerade am Schreiben über das Quappenangeln mit der Feederrute und hänge an einem Absatz seit 3 Stunden fest. Es ist so unfuckingfassbar, wie nervig ein paar Textpassagen über einen beschissenen Knicklichtapater sein können. Es gibt keine Synonyme für Knicklicht oder Knicklichtadapter und natürlich muss der Kram (Starlight Holder) von Korum auch kurz beschrieben werden (Isotope sind auch noch kleiner im Durchmesser wie handelsübliche Knickis, watn Schlamassel). Das Auslassen von Alternativen befeuert standesgemäß die Klugscheißer und schon darf der Klebestreifen, das Bait Band oder andere Varianten nicht fehlen, sonst ist der Autor ja entweder nur an Sales interessiert oder Inkompetent, weil er keine anderen Wege kennt.

#bloggenisthässlichwiedienacht


----------



## hester

Ich hab nochmal in den Katalogen nachgesehen, 2017 gab es die Bomb noch in 25gr und 50gr, seit 2018 nur noch in 25gr und 35gr. Katalog von 2016 hab ich nicht,
2015 kam die Sphere Serie auf den Markt, da gab es die Bombrute nur in 50gr, in 60gr gab es keine Sphere Rute, da würde ich bei der Angelzentrale mal nachhören was da Sache ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist halt nur komisch, das es immer große Barben sind, aber nie kleinere Exemplare.



Ist am Rhein ganz ähnlich, nur Große - 3 oder 4 Große auf eine Kleine.
Die kleinen passen in den Kormoran...
Auch bei den Brassen ist es wie bei dir - nur dass wir dieses Problem schon lange haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist am Rhein ganz ähnlich, nur Große - 3 oder 4 Große auf eine Kleine.
> Die kleinen passen in den Kormoran...
> Auch bei den Brassen ist es wie bei dir - nur dass wir dieses Problem schon lange haben.



Sind bei uns auch sehr gut vertreten, ich hab hier ein Nest vor der Tür. Im Winter sitzen dort bis zu 200 schwarze Vögel und plündern das Baggerloch daneben. Wir hatten dort vor 3 Jahren richtig viele kleine Alande (ich hatte im Wettkampf um die 15kg "on the drop" mit dem Waggler gefangen). Diese Alande fehlen jetzt komischerweise komplett, auch die Rotaugen sind im sturkturschwachen Baggerloch ohne Kraut oder Unterstände dezimiert.

Ich will dem Kormoran nicht den schwarzen Peter zuschieben, aber irgendwie korreliert sein Bestandswachstum mit der Abnahme kleinwüchsiger Fische. Gut, jetzt nicht mehr, die Kleinfische sind ja alle weg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist halt nur komisch, das es immer große Barben sind, aber nie kleinere Exemplare. Wir haben hier ja auch Veranstaltungen direkt in der Strömung, von geraden Flussstrecken aus. Da wurde noch nie eine Barbe in den letzten 10 Jahren gefangen. Nachwuchs scheint also nicht wirklich vorhanden zu sein, wahrscheinlich sind das die Barben aus den Nebenflüssen oder der Oberelbe, die sich bei uns verirren.
> 
> Erschreckend finde ich die großen Welse. Mein Kollege hat vor 8 Wochen in einer Nacht gleich zwei gefangen. 212cm und 215cm..............



Ich vermute auch, das dies womöglich eher Barben sind die entweder von der Oberelbe oder auch aus andren Flüssen (Saale zb) sind.
Die Mittelelbe hier war ja schon immer vorrangig Brassenregion.
Nen Bekannter von mir hatte unweit von Schönebeck mal ein paar Barben, alle so um die 40-50cm.

Gut möglich das sich bei euch vermehrt die größeren Welse aufhalten, immerhin habt ihr um Tangermünde rum auch deutlich andere Pegelstände (1,5-2m generell mehr wie hier).
Genug Welse haben wir hier freilich auch, sind aber eher im Bereich bis ca. 1,80m. Wirklich große Exemplare ü2m sind eher nicht so häufig hier.
Die vielen flachen Buhnenfelder bieten den Welsen vermutlich zu wenig Unterschlupf hier.


----------



## Minimax

Füüüsch in Brandenburg! Elende zähe Warterei ohne einen Zupfer, und plötzlich sproing, zack...Sirrrrrr..
_Spezialgründling_!
Hach, was bin ich froh. Übrigens der gleiche Bursche den ich Euch neulich im Labertrööt vorgestellt habe. Alte Freunde trifft man doch gerne wieder,
Hg
Mini (glücklich & gutgelaunt)


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am Schreiben über das Quappenangeln mit der Feederrute und hänge an einem Absatz seit 3 Stunden fest. Es ist so unfuckingfassbar, wie nervig ein paar Textpassagen über einen beschissenen Knicklichtapater sein können. Es gibt keine Synonyme für Knicklicht oder Knicklichtadapter und natürlich muss der Kram (Starlight Holder) von Korum auch kurz beschrieben werden (Isotope sind auch noch kleiner im Durchmesser wie handelsübliche Knickis, watn Schlamassel). Das Auslassen von Alternativen befeuert standesgemäß die Klugscheißer und schon darf der Klebestreifen, das Bait Band oder andere Varianten nicht fehlen, sonst ist der Autor ja entweder nur an Sales interessiert oder Inkompetent, weil er keine anderen Wege kennt.
> 
> #bloggenisthässlichwiedienacht



Wenns einfach wär dann könnts ja jeder...
Also trink noch nen Tee, das klappt schon.

(edit: unter Vorbehalt - ich muß mal nachmessen. Evtl. hat mir meine Erinnerung einen Streich gespielt:
Die normalen Mini-Knicklichter passen aber in den Korum-Halter.
Isotope/Betalights vom Durchmesser (ca. 3mm) eines Mini-Knicklichts gibts übrigens.
Zum Beispiel vom Meister Drennan im 2er Pack incl. eines Satzes Halterungen.)


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil gen Brandenburg! Deine Freude kann ich gut nachvollziehen, lieber @Minimax !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Wenns einfach wär dann könnts ja jeder...
> Also trink noch nen Tee, das klappt schon.
> 
> Isotope/Betalights vom Durchmesser (ca. 3mm) eines Mini-Knicklichts gibts übrigens.
> Zum Beispiel vom Meister Drennan im 2er Pack incl. eines Satzes Halterungen.



Sind denn die klassischen Knickis nicht bei 3mm und die Korums bei 1,5mm oder 2mm? Irgendwie so war das doch, oder interpretiere ich deinen Satz falsch?!


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sind denn die klassischen Knickis nicht bei 3mm und die Korums bei 1,5mm oder 2mm? Irgendwie so war das doch, oder interpretiere ich deinen Satz falsch?!


Für mich sind das alles Knickis.....die Leude sollen mal nicht so knickerich sein


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gier ist etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber trifft es wohl ganz gut. Eine Art Hobbyauslebung in Extremformat. Man darf dabei auch nicht ausser Acht lassen, das Leute wie wir nicht die reale Allgemeinheit repräsentieren. Wir hier haben einfach einen Spleen. Aber einen schönen, in welchem wir aufgehen und uns wohlfühlen. Anders sind die wöchentlichen Stunden in einer virtuellen Welt samt Tacklewahn nicht zu erklären, sind wir ehrlich. Der größte Teil hat einfach ein paar Ruten, geht mal raus, fängt und lebt sein Leben. Wir befinden uns dagegen 24/7 mehrmals täglich im Hobbykosmos. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf das Kaufverhalten aus.
> Genau genommen bräuchte ich eigentlich nur 6 Ruten für meine Gewässer und hätte es ruhiger und wäre wohl auch effektiver. 2 weichere Karpfenruten, Pellets, Boilie, Dumbels dran und gut. Du hast mit Sicherheit Deine Karpfen, Brassen, Döbel, große Rotaugen. Dazu noch eine 3m Mediumfeeder sowie eine Posenrute. Wäre ich perfekt aufgestellt für Kanal und Nebenarm. Aber plötzlich fühlt man sich wohler mit einer Pin auf Karpfen am Kanal, wenn auch weniger effektiv. Dann Spinnen. Eigentlich wären 2 Ruten absolut perfekt. Eine für's Fischen bis 12 Gramm welche "alles" bedient, ob Gummi oder Hartbaits, sowie eine härtere für Köder bis an die 30. Ob Barsch oder Hecht, alles würde gehen und man schliefe ruhiger. Aber da wir ja nen positiven Spleen haben, möchte man eben noch dies und das und gibt freudig der Gier nach. Einfacher wird es dadurch natürlich nicht. Ist doch aber überall so. Wenn ich da auf mein Mountainbiken schaue. Anfänglich bist Du glücklich mit einem Bike und Dir fehlt nichts. Umso tiefer Du aber eindringst, umso komplizierter wird es. Hardtail dafür, Fully dafür, dieses Fully für reinen Downhill, ein anderes für größere Anstiege, XC, für reine Touren. Trends dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen und man will plötzlich noch ein Gravel, ohne geht es nicht.
> Sinnvoll und einfach (geniessen) geht anders.
> Aber so sind wir eben und ist doch auch irgendwie schön, oder?


Ob man es jetzt Gier, Wahn, Spleen, Obsession, oder nur eine persönliche Eigenheit nennt, ist eigentlich egal, weil es immer den gleichen Zustand beschreibt. Es kommt eben immer auf die Perspektive an. Aber da wir uns, wie du ganz richtig bemerkst, in einer eher speziellen Gruppe bewegen, ist es eh wurscht, wie man es nennt, weil sich jeder in dem beschriebenen Zustand wieder findet. Für manche Unwissenden gelten wir ja schon als Bekloppte, weil wir uns mutwillig mit Weissfischen beschäftigen.  Einem trendsettenden Spinnboy niemals zu vermitteln, obwohl der unter Seinesgleichen um kein Haar anders agiert.

#Griffe

Ich bin ganz sicher einer, der einem schönen Korkgriff immer noch den Vorzug geben wird. Aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich immer öfter zu den alternativen Griffmaterialien schiele. Die werden besser und sie warten auch immer öfter mit schöner Formgebung auf. Grad bei "dreckigen Ruten", wie es Feeder nun mal durch das ewige Futtergemantsche sind, spielt ein schöner "Moosgummi" seine Vorteile aus. Er ist einfach pflegeleichter. Und bei Kork muss man leider beobachten, wie die Qualität immer mehr den Bach runter und der Preis nach oben geht.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Wer den Spezialgründling nicht ehrt, ist den Döbel nicht wert. Aber da hast Du ja alles richtig gemacht.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für mich sind das alles Knickis.....die Leude sollen mal nicht so knickerich sein



Yo, mir ist auch schon mal eine E-Mail ins Haus geflattert, weil jemand meiner Empfehlung für den Guru Hybrid Feeder gefolgt ist und da sind keine Wirbel oder Quick Change Beads für die Vorfächer bei. Der werte Herr fragte mich dann, wie das Teil montiert wird. Ich war mit der Antwort  dann auch ganz Knickerich.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sind denn die klassischen Knickis nicht bei 3mm und die Korums bei 1,5mm oder 2mm? Irgendwie so war das doch, oder interpretiere ich deinen Satz falsch?!



Ich habe mich oben korrigiert. Hatte neulich diverse Knicklichter, die von Korum und auch die ISOdinger von Drennan vorgestellt.
Also ich habe hier ein Korum Starlight Holder Kit 3mm. Auf die „Schellen” kommt ein Stückchen durchsichtigen Schlauches, in den schiebt man ein 3mm-Miniknicklicht.
So funktionieren im Prinzip auch die Halterungen von Enterprise Tackle und die von Drennan.
Hatte mir neulich günstige „Stralights SL-5” besorgt, die Größe ist mit 3x23mm angegeben.

Ich bin schon ganz durcheinander, hier 





__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Ich glaube über solche Bleie einmal etwas in einem Artikel der F&F gelesen zu haben. In dem Artikel ging es um die "Erfindung" des Winklepicker und dass wohl die Holländer maßgeblich daran beteiligt waren. Eben diese sollen damals gerne mit solchen leichten "Pfennigbleien" und der Pickerrute...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




hatte ich noch was dazu geschrieben.

Die ganz klassischen normalen Knicklichter sind wohl 4,5x39mm groß oder klein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe mich oben korrigiert. Hatte neulich diverse Knicklichter, die von Korum und auch die ISOdinger von Drennan vorgestellt.
> Also ich habe hier ein Korum Starlight Holder Kit 3mm. Auf die „Schellen” kommt ein Stückchen durchsichtigen Schlauches, in den schiebt man ein 3mm-Miniknicklicht.
> So funktionieren im Prinzip auch die Halterungen von Enterprise Tackle und die von Drennan.
> Hatte mir neulich günstige „Stralights SL-5” besorgt, die Größe ist mit 3x23mm angegeben.
> 
> Ich bin schon ganz durcheinander, hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
> 
> 
> Ich glaube über solche Bleie einmal etwas in einem Artikel der F&F gelesen zu haben. In dem Artikel ging es um die "Erfindung" des Winklepicker und dass wohl die Holländer maßgeblich daran beteiligt waren. Eben diese sollen damals gerne mit solchen leichten "Pfennigbleien" und der Pickerrute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hatte ich noch was dazu geschrieben.
> 
> Die ganz klassischen normalen Knicklichter sind wohl 4,5x39mm groß oder klein.



Yo, und der Starlight Holder hat eben diese 2mm Knickis (eben nochmal mit Messschieber überprüft), was du meinst, ist das andere Kit. Ich nutze das hier:





__





						Rig Accessories
					






					www.korum.co.uk


----------



## geomas

Öhhmm, also ich habe den hier









						Starlight Holder Kit
					






					www.korum.co.uk
				




vor mir zu liegen. In dessen Schläuche passen die mitgelieferten Starlights von Korum selbst und auch andere 3mm-Mini-Knickis.
Und auch das Isotope von Drennan (es ist in einem Schlauch verbaut) paßt auf/über den Halter. Sieht nach einer Kompatibilität zwischen den mir vorliegenden Knickis/Isodingens und den Haltern von Drennan, Korum und Enterprise Tackle aus.
Wie es um die Dauerbelastbarkeit bestellt ist: keine Ahnung. Bislang hat das Drennansche Isoteil sich auf dem Original-Halter prima gemacht.
Sorry, aus der Ferne kann ich es gerade nicht besser erklären.


----------



## geomas

So, nachdem ich erfolgreich _Kompatibilität_ geschrieben habe muß ich mich erstmal ausruhen. Bis später.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax : Wer den Spezialgründling nicht ehrt, ist den Döbel nicht wert. Aber da hast Du ja alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Janz genau, hahaha,


----------



## Minimax

#Knicklichter Betalights Starlights

Ein Königeeich für irgendwas Leuchtendes jetzt!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> #Knicklichter Betalights Starlights
> 
> Ein Königeeich für irgendwas Leuchtendes jetzt!


Deswegen pfriemeln die Briten ihre Isos auch einmal richtig an die Ruten und da bleiben sie dann auch. Das hat schon was für sich!


----------



## Andal

...so ein "Sight Bob" hat ja auch am hellen Tage seine Vorteile, weil man die dünnen Spitzen vor bewegtem Hintergrund viel besser sehen kann.


----------



## Jason

Habe heute eine Einladung zum Döbel angeln an der Fulle bekommen. Ihr wisst schon von wenn. Nun muss ich an der Starterlaubnis arbeiten, da ich ja gestern anstatt den versprochenen 2 Stunden 5 Stunden angeln war. 
Nuja, es lief halt gut, und sie konnte in Ruhe bügeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Mit was könnte ich ihr denn Honig um die Schnute schmieren? Bitte um Vorschläge.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Mit was könnte ich ihr denn Honig um die Schnute schmieren? Bitte um Vorschläge.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mit nem Löffel oder den Fingern?


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit nem Löffel den Fingern?


Das wäre zu Erotisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Mit was könnte ich ihr denn Honig um die Schnute schmieren? Bitte um Vorschläge.
> 
> Gruß Jason


neues Bügeleisen


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> neues Bügeleisen


Küchenmaschine von der Firma die  Glücklich macht


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sag ihr einfach die Wahrheit: Du lIebst Sie und würdest sie jederzeit nochmal heiraten!


----------



## Hecht100+

Endlich mal kein kontraproduktiver Vorschlag.


----------



## Andal

Sprich mit ihr: "Ich fahre... damit du es auch weisst!"


----------



## Jason

Das ist zu hart. Ich sollte gefühlvoller vorgehen. 

Gruß


----------



## Andal

"Schatz, ich fahre...!"


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sag ihr einfach die Wahrheit: Du lIebst Sie und würdest sie jederzeit nochmal heiraten!


Wenn ich das zu ihr sage, dann sagt sie bestimmt, schleim hier nicht so rum und geh angeln. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@Jason - biete ihr das, was sie Dir auch bieten würde: Eine gute Zeit, sich Zeit nehmen füreinander. Was ihr gemeinsam genießen könnt da sind Männlein und Weiblein gleich, etwas was ihr gleichermaßen genießen könnt: Es muss auch schön für Dich sein. Quality time. Das schöne seltene Gefühl, das nur ihr beide auf der Welt seid, ohne Handy Stress Termine Deals und Gegenleistungen. Zeig Deiner Missus, das Du dich wohl mit ihr fühlst, und diese kostbare Zeit gerne mit ihr verbringst.
Ein herbstlicher Spaziergang, Oder Koch was schönes, oder ein Nachwuchs-Sturmfreier Fernsehabend, es muss nicht viel sein. Oder auch den nervigen Nachbarn gemeinsam zerstückeln und im Rosenbeet vergraben, und seine Leber an Fava-Bohnen genießen. Hauptsache ein gemeinsames Erlebnis, das nur Euch beiden gehört.

TLDR: Gemeinsamkeit schaffen, teilen und vor allem selbst genießen!

Hg
Minilector


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Verspätete Antwort an @rustaweli  wegen den Grundeln. Was ich alles auf dem Handy gespeichert habe und jetzt erst entdecke. 

(Link ist Safe und liegt auf meinem Webspace, könnt ihr also klicken, inklusive taktischer Swatpants)



			https://www.16er-haken.de/wp-content/uploads/20201028_121522.mp4


----------



## rutilus69

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich das zu ihr sage, dann sagt sie bestimmt, schleim hier nicht so rum und geh angeln. Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich würde sagen: Ziel erreicht


----------



## Andal

Trage ihr doch einen schönen Abend mit Restaurang und dem ganzen Chichi an, weil du es so fade findest, dass sie in diesen bescheidenen Zeiten gar nicht mehr ausgeführt wird. Da hast du dann auch was davon und wenn sie langsam weich wird, könntest du ganz beiläufig auf die Einladung an die Fulle kommen. Da hat sie dann was davon, weil ein tiefenentspannter Männe wieder heimkommt. Oder so!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> @Jason - biete ihr das, was sie Dir auch bieten würde: Eine gute Zeit, sich Zeit nehmen füreinander. Was ihr gemeinsam genießen könnt da sind Männlein und Weiblein gleich, etwas was ihr gleichermaßen genießen könnt: Es muss auch schön für Dich sein. Quality time. Das schöne seltene Gefühl, das nur ihr beide auf der Welt seid, ohne Handy Stress Termine Deals und Gegenleistungen. Zeig Deiner Missus, das Du dich wohl mit ihr fühlst, und diese kostbare Zeit gerne mit ihr verbringst.
> Ein herbstlicher Spaziergang, Oder Koch was schönes, oder ein Nachwuchs-Sturmfreier Fernsehabend, es muss nicht viel sein. Oder auch den nervigen Nachbarn gemeinsam zerstückeln und im Rosenbeet vergraben, und seine Leber an Fava-Bohnen genießen. Hauptsache ein gemeinsames Erlebnis, das nur Euch beiden gehört.
> 
> TLDR: Gemeinsamkeit schaffen, teilen und vor allem selbst genießen!
> 
> Hg
> Minilector


Da spricht ein weiser Mann!


----------



## Andal

Bei meinen Verflossenen kam irgendwann, aber regelmäßig, der Spruch: "Geh bloss wieder zum fischen, dich halt ja keiner mehr aus!" - Ich weiss, ich bin da ein bisserl extra gestrickt.


----------



## Tricast

Andal schrieb:


> Trage ihr doch einen schönen Abend mit Restaurang und dem ganzen Chichi an, weil du es so fade findest, dass sie in diesen bescheidenen Zeiten gar nicht mehr ausgeführt wird. Da hast du dann auch was davon und wenn sie langsam weich wird, könntest du ganz beiläufig auf die Einladung an die Fulle kommen. Da hat sie dann was davon, weil ein tiefenentspannter Männe wieder heimkommt. Oder so!


Wie ist das denn im Zwergenland? Bei uns wird das schwierig da die Restaurants geschlossen sind. Indisch Essen wäre noch eine Möglichkeit; Curry-Wurst an der Bude könnte gerade noch gehen. Aber Jason wird schon was passendes einfallen, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen und dann klappt das auch mit der Fulle.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich würd ein 4 gänge Menü kredenzen, bekommt ja jedermann mit ner Friteuse hin: Pommes Currywurst rot weiß   Und als i-tüpfelchen ein Glas Wein, bevorzugt Lambrusco vom Lidl  Wir sind ja generös 

PS: Liebe Herzdame, wenn du das hier (zufällig) liest, alles nur Spaß


----------



## Captain_H00k

@Thomas. & @rhinefisher Jungs wenn man der Prognose glauben schenken kann,steht fürs Wochenende bzw die kommenden Tage schon ein kleiner Temperatursturz inklusive leichtem Regen an.Ich denke also unsere Skills werden ein wenig gefordert   
Abseits davon ist der Wasserstand hier am Rhein katastrophal niedrig für die Jahreszeit.Bin wirklich mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.Wir sind bei 142cm sinkend / Mittelwasser...Total traurig


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hat doch auch einen echten Vorteil gerade an Riesengewässern, gerade wenn die nur noch einen Bruchteil so viel Wasserfläche haben:
Schreit nach genauer Exploration und Auslotung deines Flach-Rhein's.
Denn wenn das Wasser niedrig fällt, muss der Fisch irgendwo hin, und steht da gestapelt, wie auch bei Hochwasser wo sich die Wasserfläche verengt.
Also heißt das erstmal mehr Wandern (-Skill) und suchen und loten ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Klingt in der Theorie schlüssig, @Nordlichtangler,  gestaltet dich in der Praxis jedoch mitunter schwierig. In dem verlinkten Video scheitert Zander-Meister Strehlow auch am extremen Niedrigwasser. Es geht zwar um Räuber, aber die halten sich ja üblicherweise in der Nähe ihrer Vorräte auf.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat doch auch einen echten Vorteil gerade an Riesengewässern, gerade wenn die nur noch einen Bruchteil so viel Wasserfläche haben:
> Schreit nach genauer Exploration und Auslotung deines Flach-Rhein's.
> Denn wenn das Wasser niedrig fällt, muss der Fisch irgendwo hin, und steht da gestapelt, wie auch bei Hochwasser wo sich die Wasserfläche verengt.
> Also heißt das erstmal mehr Wandern (-Skill) und suchen und loten ...



Naja es geht so  
Die Buhnen sind momentan absolut leer,da muss man die wenigen tiefen kennen um da überhaupt noch fischen zu können.Hab zwar ein paar Spots wo ich auch noch fangen kann,aber da muss das Tackle dann stimmen  
Raubfisch z.B. geht vereinzelt noch.
Aber Friedfisch wird da schon schwerer,mit Posen hat man hier wenig bis kaum Chancen tagsüber weil die Fische sich meist wegen Kormoran und klarem Wasser nicht blicken lassen.
Auf Grund fliegen Dir selbst 150g Körbe einfach weg,die Strömung ist hier richtig tight.
Hab selber ne 150g Browning und fische mit 100g Körbe inklusive Futter innerhalb der Buhnen.Wir haben hier zudem Schiffsverkehr,die meisten Rheinangler in NRW kennen das bestimmt.
Es ist also wirklich abhängig von den Spots die man kennt,dass man da überhaupt noch fischen kann.Ich ziehe mich bei solchen Bedingungen lieber in Häfen zurück.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat doch auch einen echten Vorteil gerade an Riesengewässern, gerade wenn die nur noch einen Bruchteil so viel Wasserfläche haben:
> Schreit nach genauer Exploration und Auslotung deines Flach-Rhein's.
> Denn wenn das Wasser niedrig fällt, muss der Fisch irgendwo hin, und steht da gestapelt, wie auch bei Hochwasser wo sich die Wasserfläche verengt.
> Also heißt das erstmal mehr Wandern (-Skill) und suchen und loten ...



Nö - leider bringt der niedrige Wasserstand rein garnix.
Die Fische wandern in den unerreichbaren Strom ab und sind am Ufer nicht mehr vorhanden.. .
Da nutzt es mir recht wenig, wenn ich jeden Kiesel in und an den Buhnen mit Vornamen kenne.
All die Geschichten von den berüchtigten "Rinnen" und "Tiefen Löchern" sind nichts weiter als "Urban Legends".
Jeder Rheinangler erzählt da andere Storys...
Tatsache ist, nach jedem Hochwasser ändert sich die Struktur des Bodens dramatisch - was im Frühjahr noch ein Hot Spot war, ist im Herbst ne Sandbank.
Bei einem Pegel von unter 150cm ist der Rhein in unserer Gegend kaum noch zu befischen..


----------



## Captain_H00k

Und selbst diese Löcher sind schwer zu erreichen.Wie der gute @rhinefisher schon sagt 
Wir haben ja sogar extra mal 60g Drop Shot Bleie gegossen um damit Spinnfischen zu können,iat aber auch sehr sehr schwer.Was man noch machen kann,sind fette Blinker und Spinner.
Ich kenne nen Dude der hat 100g+ Blinker und checkt mit sowas auf Welse.Aber selbst das ist sehr harte und zähe Angelei,und natürlich braucht man entsprechendes Tackle um das überhaupt fischen zu können,und ein paar Muskeln und Ausdauer dazu


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> entsprechendes Tackle um das überhaupt fischen zu können,und ein paar Muskeln und Ausdauer dazu


Haben wir doch alles - ich das Tackle und Du die Muskeln und die Ausdauer...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Hier,damit die Jungs das mal sehen können ,die DropShot Monster  
Und yes,haben wir 

PS: Und die Muskeln sind doch zumindest bei uns beiden vorhanden würde ich behaupten,nur beim Tackle musst Du evtl hier und da aushelfen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat doch auch einen echten Vorteil gerade an Riesengewässern, gerade wenn die nur noch einen Bruchteil so viel Wasserfläche haben:
> Schreit nach genauer Exploration und Auslotung deines Flach-Rhein's.
> Denn wenn das Wasser niedrig fällt, muss der Fisch irgendwo hin, und steht da gestapelt, wie auch bei Hochwasser wo sich die Wasserfläche verengt.
> Also heißt das erstmal mehr Wandern (-Skill) und suchen und loten ...



Die Fische stehen dann in der Hauptströmung, schlimmstenfalls in der Fahrrinne, wo du weder am Rhein, noch an der Elbe, angeln kannst. Die Fische, ich vermute es zumindest, sammeln sich an diesen Spots im Mittelwasser. Die Pose kannst du aber kaum gescheit führen, die Distanzen sind auch zu groß, und Futterkörbe oder Grundbleie bleiben nicht liegen. Da rutschen auch 200g durch.

Und auf 50m Loten mit 200g stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Deeper wäre eine Lösung, nach dieser Erkenntnis kommen aber andere Probleme auf dich zu. Wären die großen Flüsse bei Niedrigwasser nur so einfach.......


----------



## Minimax

Die Beschreibungen unserer an den grossen Strömen ansässigen Ükels sind für mich immer wieder ein Grund zum Schaudern. Hochwasser, Niedrigwasser, Wasserwüsten und selbst unter Idealbedingungen Reissende Strömung. Die Riesengewässer und ihre Launen würden mich entmutigen. Maximalen Respekt an Rhein und Elbe,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja. Das kann man sich als Kleingewässerangler gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Fische, ich vermute es zumindest, sammeln sich an diesen Spots im Mittelwasser.


So isses - gut erkannt..
Die Sportbootfahrer erzählen oft von großen Fischansammlungen mitten im Fahrwasser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Beschreibungen unserer an den grossen Strömen ansässigen Ükels sind für mich immer wieder ein Grund zum Schaudern. Hochwasser, Niedrigwasser, Wasserwüsten und selbst unter Idealbedingungen Reissende Strömung. Die Riesengewässer und ihre Launen würden mich entmutigen. Maximalen Respekt an Rhein und Elbe,
> Hg
> Minimax


Na ja - es ist nicht ganz so schlimm.
Bei etwas mehr als Normalwasserstand würdet ihr alle auf Anhieb ganz gut zurechtkommen.. .
Bloß dieses verdammte Niedrigwasser ist zum Würgen.. .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - es ist nicht ganz so schlimm.
> Bei etwas mehr als Normalwasserstand würdet ihr alle auf Anhieb ganz gut zurechtkommen.. .
> Bloß dieses verdammte Niedrigwasser ist zum Würgen.. .


Das Hochwasser aber auch....


----------



## geomas

Die großen Ströme machen mir (auch nach dem Coaching durch ÖffÖff an der Elbe) immer noch Angst.
Da lob ich mir die Flüßchen. Will ja dieses Jahr noch mal zu den Döbeln, ein leicht erhöhter Wasserstand und angetrübtes Wasser ist wohl optimal. Oder habt Ihr andere Erkenntnisse?
Irgendwo in einem britischen Video übers Flußangeln wurde erwähnt, daß die Zeit nach einem Hochwasser, wenn der Pegel immer noch über normal ist, die besten Bedingungen bietet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Will ja dieses Jahr noch mal zu den Döbeln, eine leicht erhöhter Wasserstand und angetrübtes Wasser ist wohl optimal. Oder habt Ihr andere Erkenntnisse?




Trübes Wasser und leicht erhöht ist super!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Trübes Wasser und leicht erhöht ist super!


Yep!


----------



## Thomas.

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> @Thomas. & @rhinefisher Jungs wenn man der Prognose glauben schenken kann,steht fürs Wochenende bzw die kommenden Tage schon ein kleiner Temperatursturz inklusive leichtem Regen an.Ich denke also unsere Skills werden ein wenig gefordert
> Abseits davon ist der Wasserstand hier am Rhein katastrophal niedrig für die Jahreszeit.Bin wirklich mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.Wir sind bei 142cm sinkend / Mittelwasser...Total traurig


Temperatursturz und leichter Regen habe ich kein Problem mit, habe ein Auto mit Heizung ihr sollt fischen von mir war nie die rede , war am Sonntag kurz schauen und es war für den Fluss ziemlich viel Wasser und Strömung, auch habe ich erstmals keinen Döbel gesehen, aber da kann es aber morgen schon wieder ganz anders aussehen(ich werde gucken), Tagesscheine habe ich vor einer halben Stunde klar gemacht also ausrede iss nicht  wenn das Wasser da nicht mit spielen sollte gibt es ja noch Plan B,C (und XY)


----------



## tincatinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> € 40,55  11%OFF | CNC MACHINED ALUMINUM CENTER PIN CENTREPIN FLOATING REEL 113.5MM 4 1/2 INCHES LINE GUARD STEELHEAD SALMON TROTTING FISHING
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tv9nB
> 
> Taugen denn die Centrepins von Ali... was?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja - für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.. .


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thomas. schrieb:


> Temperatursturz und leichter Regen habe ich kein Problem mit, habe ein Auto mit Heizung ihr sollt fischen von mir war nie die rede , war am Sonntag kurz schauen und es war für den Fluss ziemlich viel Wasser und Strömung, auch habe ich erstmals keinen Döbel gesehen, aber da kann es aber morgen schon wieder ganz anders aussehen(ich werde gucken), Tagesscheine habe ich vor einer halben Stunde klar gemacht also ausrede iss nicht  wenn das Wasser da nicht mit spielen sollte gibt es ja noch Plan B,C (und XY)



Du nicht falsch verstehen,wir sind wetterfest und es sollte absolut nicht bedeuten dass wir das nicht durchziehen !!!
Ich mache nur immer ne Bestandsaufnahme was das Wetter angeht,damit wir uns den Begebenheiten anpassen 

@Minimax Wegen der Verhältnisse hier,erstmal danke für die Repektbekundung 
Weißt Du für Leute die sonst zu anderen Bedingungen fischen mag das vielleicht rough klingen,aber hier ist man an sowas gewöhnt.
Der Rhein war das erste Gewässer an dem ich gefischt habe,hab das Angeln es also quasi so kennengelernt.Und das macht auch durchaus Laune wenn man sich darauf einstellt,ist also keinesfalls so schlimm wie es sich vielleicht anhört 
Zudem hat Hochwasser zwar auch seine Tücken,macht aber wirklich Laune und bietet viele Möglichkeiten.Nur ein dauerhafts Niedrigwasser ist halt eher untypisch für diese Jahreszeit,und zeigt mir halt einfach dass sich die Natur schon immer mehr verändert.Das macht mir insgesamt eher Sorgen,und die Fische passen sich halt dementsprechend auch an denke ich.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das Hochwasser aber auch....



Da muß man aber unterscheiden: Richtig hoch ist blöd weil sich die Fische auf riesige Flächen verteilen.
So "Halb-Hoch" ist wiederum sehr gut; man hat die freie Auswahl bei den Spots und die Fische sind relativ leicht zu finden.. .
Das Hauptproblem sind aber die fehlenden Fische - und solange sich der Kormoran ungebremst ausbreitet, wird sich da auch keine Besserung einstellen..


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Du nicht falsch verstehen,wir sind Wetterfest und es sollte absolut nicht bedeuten dass wir das nicht durchziehen !!!


Aber Hallo - wir kneifen doch nicht...


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das Hochwasser aber auch....



So wohl als auch.
Wenigstens hat man Zeit sich umzustellen.
Man stelle sich vor man säße hier gerade beim gemütlichen Pickern bei Niedrigwasser.  





Ich hoffe Ihr habt trotzdem Spaß bei Eurem Mini Ükel Treffen und Jason, sei doch einfach ehrlich ohne rumzudrucksen. Ist ja nicht so das Du das 5. Mal die Woche mit irgendwem stundenlang angelst. Ist ja immerhin ein Boardietreffen. Ich denke sie wird die Gewichtung schon nachvollziehen können. Klappt schon!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Ein strukturelles Problem! Was man nicht sieht, wird nicht (von Vermeintlichen Naturschützern) wahrgenommen. Eine Schande! Ich glaube inzwischen, dass die Kormorane auch erheblichen Anteil am Rückgang der Dorsch erständen in der westlichen Ostsee haben. Beim letzten. Randingsangeln an der Eckernförder Bucht konnte ich gleich mehrere Kormoran/Hundertschaften beobachten. Kleine Dorsche passen perfekt ins Beuteschema.


----------



## Minimax

Soo... Erster Biss nach zwei Stunden, und dann gleich so ein schöner wie schon lange nicht mehr an diesem Gewässer, 48,, und dick und rund wie ne Zimtschnecke. Es wird immer deutlicher das die guten Jungs sich hier in die Dämmerung verlegt haben. Ob ich nun noch einen Biss kriege?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Minimax: Ich liebe Dicke Zimtschnecken!


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Soo... Erster Biss nach zwei Stunden, und dann gleich so ein schöner wie schon lange nicht mehr an diesem Gewässer, 48,, und dick und rund wie ne Zimtschnecke. Es wird immer deutlicher das die guten Jungs sich hier in die Dämmerung verlegt haben. Ob ich nun noch einen Biss kriege?
> Anhang anzeigen 359989


PETRI Mini, ein wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Auch von mir ein Petri Heil @Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank für Euren Zuspruch Jungs.
Wie ihr rechts unten auf dem wahnsinnig stimmungsvollen und detailreichen Bild erkennen könnt, bin ich heute vorbereitet!


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle besonders an den Dunkeldöbel von @Minimax. Habe mir gerade 2 Ersatzspitzen für meine Browning CK Wand Rute bestellt und dort wieder die ominöse "Sphere" gesehen zu einem guten Preis. Um mich von den Kopfschmerzen, ob und welche Rute nun, endlich zu befreien. hab ich sie einfach in den Warenkorb gepackt - Kurz in mich gegangen - mich für absolut dämlich befunden - und auf bestellen geklickt. Ich hoffe sie ist bis zum WE da und ich kann dann berichten. Der Ükel tut meinem Konto gar nicht gut... Andersrum habe ich schon lange nicht mehr so viel Freude an neuem Spielzeug gehabt.

# Wasserstand

ist hier bei uns an der Ruhr eher zu vernachlässigen. Selbst wenn der Pegel an der Mess-Station auf niedrig ist sind hier die Auswirkungen kaum zu sehen - Hochwasser ist allerdings wieder ganz was anderes. Da fährt meine Bahn dann 2 m neben der Ruhr (sonst 200m).


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für Euren Zuspruch Jungs.
> Wie ihr rechts unten auf dem wahnsinnig stimmungsvollen und detailreichen Bild erkennen könnt, bin ich heute vorbereitet!
> Anhang anzeigen 359992


ich seh rot mit dir...


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> ich seh rot mit dir...


Ich find rote Knickis aus verschiedenen Gründen cool.
Problematisch wird es erst, wenn man dicht neben sich zwei Rote Knicklichter sieht, obwohl man nur eine Rute draußen hat.
Mit nem grünen Knicki.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri zum Dickkopf @Minimax und weiterhin Petri Heil!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für Euren Zuspruch Jungs.
> Wie ihr rechts unten auf dem wahnsinnig stimmungsvollen und detailreichen Bild erkennen könnt, bin ich heute vorbereitet!
> Anhang anzeigen 359992


Ist das ein Nichtlichtbild aus dem Zyklus "kämpfende Afrikaner bei Nacht im Moor"?


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn im Zwergenland? Bei uns wird das schwierig da die Restaurants geschlossen sind. Indisch Essen wäre noch eine Möglichkeit; Curry-Wurst an der Bude könnte gerade noch gehen. Aber Jason wird schon was passendes einfallen, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen und dann klappt das auch mit der Fulle.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Natürlich ist bei uns auch alles dicht, so wie in ganz Deutschland. Aber heute habe ich die Karten auf den Tisch gelegt. Sagte ihr, das ich eine Einladung zum angeln bekommen hätte. Sie fragte mich wann das stattfinden sollte und ich antwortete ihr, das es eben nur am Sonntag geht. Samstags ist doch immer die Baustelle angesagt. Begeistert war sich nicht, dann wäre sie schon den 2. Sonntag nacheinander allein.
Haha, und jetzt kommt es. Ihre Lieblingsdekolampe ist kaputt gegangen und ich sagte, dass ich versuche sie zu reparieren. Ich sagte ihr: "Oh, das sieht schlecht aus, da kann ich wohl nichts mehr machen," obwohl es einfach war. Sie schaute ein wenig betröppelt. Nach einer Weile erlöste ich sie. Die Lampe brannte wieder und ich sagte nur, war nicht einfach, musste mir echt was einfallen lassen. Freudstrahlend sagte sie zu mir, "Na, dann kannst du auch am Sonntag angeln gehen". Ich bedankte mich mit einem Kuss. Und das ist wirklich heute geschehen.
Aber sie hätte mich auch so ziehen lassen. Die ganze Woche an der Arbeit und dann nutze ich die letzten Stunden Tageslicht auf der Baustelle mit ausschachten, einschalen, Beton machen usw. Sie weiß, dass ich auch mal Entspannung auf meine Art brauche.
Mit el Potto habe ich natürlich gleich Kontakt aufgenommen und wir haben für Sonntag eine Zeit ausgemacht.
Mit dabei ist die Kennet Perfektion. Mit der versuche ich den Dickköpfen auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Oder vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine herbstliche Barbe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Meinen aufrichtigen Glückwunsch zu diesem toleranten und simpel zu nehmenden Ehegespons!


----------



## rhinefisher

Warum nehmt ihr eure Frauen denn nicht einfach mit?
Wo ich hingehe, gehen auch Weib und Hund.
Natürlich nen Meter hinter mir und schwer beladen, aber mit dürfen sie schon...


----------



## yukonjack

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Warum nehmt ihr eure Frauen denn nicht einfach mit?
> Wo ich hingehe, gehen auch Weib und Hund.
> Natürlich nen Meter hinter mir und schwer beladen, aber mit dürfen sie schon...


Soweit kommt es noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

yukonjack schrieb:


> Soweit kommt es noch.



Eben.
Gepäck zum Angelplatz tragen ist ok.
Danach aber sofort wieder ab-nach-Haus!


----------



## yukonjack

Wer hat nicht schon mal beim Nachtangeln darüber nachgedacht, was wäre, wenn jetzt Claudia Schiffer vorbei kommt( ist zwar höchst unwahrscheinlich aber durchaus möglich). Und dann kommt sie doch und du hast deine......dabei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jack du Strolch!


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wer hat nicht schon mal beim Nachtangeln darüber nachgedacht, was wäre, wenn jetzt Claudia Schiffer vorbei kommt( ist zwar höchst unwahrscheinlich aber durchaus möglich). Und dann kommt sie doch und du hast deine......dabei.


...dann sag ich gelassen: "Schifferin, sieh zu, dass du zügig vom Acker kommst!" - Was soll Mann mit dem abgenudelten Teil!?


----------



## Minimax

Toll, @Jason das Du die Sache so elegant lösen konntest. ich sehe weit und breit nur Gewinner(innen). Immer wenn ich mit so nem kleinen Trick durchkomme, frage ich mich ob da nicht ein Auge oder zwei zugedrückt wurden. Und ich frag mich manchmal, wie es kommt, das ich ab und zu trickse, die Missus aber nie (ich würds ja todsicher durchschauen)  
Sei es wie es Sei ich freu mich sehr für Dich und @Kochtopf das es zur Döbelei an die Fulle geht, das wird ein herrlicher AUsflug- habt ihr euch aber auch verdient, und ich denk mir da dürfte der eine oder andere fette Herbstjohnnie drin sein. und was die Bonusbarbe angeht: EIne der vielen liebenswürdigen Angewohnheiten von el Potto ist es, Angelgäste mir nichts dir zur Traumbarbe zu führen. Mir hat er zu meiner ersten maßigen Barbarella verholfen, ein wunderschöner 60irgendwas Erweckungstorpedo, und einem Angelkumpel zu einer 85er.
Deine Chancen stehen also gut!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Warum nehmt ihr eure Frauen denn nicht einfach mit?
> Wo ich hingehe, gehen auch Weib und Hund.
> Na





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Natürlich nen Meter hinter mir und schwer beladen, aber mit dürfen sie schon...


Das kommt mir irgendwie Arabisch vor.    

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> ...dann sag ich gelassen: "Schifferin, sieh zu, dass du zügig vom Acker kommst!" - Was soll Mann mit dem abgenudelten Teil!?


Wäre dir Cindy aus Marzahn lieber


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wer hat nicht schon mal beim Nachtangeln darüber nachgedacht, was wäre, wenn jetzt Claudia Schiffer vorbei kommt( ist zwar höchst unwahrscheinlich aber durchaus möglich). Und dann kommt sie doch und du hast deine......dabei.


Hmm, was geht denn nur in deinem Kopf hervor?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Das kommt mir irgendwie Arabisch vor.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist glaube eher das ist *Ehelatein*. Eine Spezialsprache, die viele Männer fliessend beherrschen, solange ihre besseren Hälften nicht in der Nähe sind...


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wäre dir Cindy aus Marzahn lieber


Ein ganz normales Mädel, ohne Starallüren und vermeintliche "Prominenz" schlägt sie alle um Längen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Hmm, was geht denn nur in deinem Kopf hervor?




Wenn man nichts fängt, kommt man anscheinend auf lustige Ideen......


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts fängt, kommt man anscheinend auf lustige Ideen......


Ja, sind lustige Ideen. Irgendwie muss man sich doch die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wäre dir Cindy aus Marzahn lieber


Wenn die ein paar Pfunde weniger hätte, war das ein hübsches Mädel. Meine ich zumindest.  
Und Gescheit ist sie auch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wäre dir Cindy aus Marzahn lieber


Die ist wenigstens lustig, hohle Sachen, die jeder haben will, kann ich mir bei Zalando holen


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts fängt, kommt man anscheinend auf lustige Ideen......


Kenn ich


----------



## Finke20

Also mal ein Beitrag von mir zum Thema.
Meine Frau hat einen Fischereischein und angelt sogar gerne, zwar nicht so oft wie ich, aber das ist auch egal.
Ich habe aber nie Probleme von wegen Köder im Kühlschrank, wann geh ich angeln, was kaufe ich mir und und und. 
Vielleicht sollte man das mal von der Seite sehen, also meine Kumpel beneiden mich immer.
Wenn ich zum angeln gehen, dann gehe ich zum angeln, ohne lange um gutes Wetter zu betteln.


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri an alle besonders an den Dunkeldöbel von @Minimax. Habe mir gerade 2 Ersatzspitzen für meine Browning CK Wand Rute bestellt und dort wieder die ominöse "Sphere" gesehen zu einem guten Preis. Um mich von den Kopfschmerzen, ob und welche Rute nun, endlich zu befreien. hab ich sie einfach in den Warenkorb gepackt - Kurz in mich gegangen - mich für absolut dämlich befunden - und auf bestellen geklickt. Ich hoffe sie ist bis zum WE da und ich kann dann berichten. Der Ükel tut meinem Konto gar nicht gut... Andersrum habe ich schon lange nicht mehr so viel Freude an neuem Spielzeug gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt was da kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum angeln gehen, dann gehe ich zum angeln, ohne lange um gutes Wetter zu betteln.



Jupp. So geht das.


----------



## yukonjack

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn die ein paar Pfunde weniger hätte, war das ein hübsches Mädel. Meine ich zumindest.
> Und Gescheit ist sie auch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da bräuchte ich ne ganze Menge Bier, man kann sich alles schön saufen. 
Meine Frau findet angeln langweilig und freut sich wenn sie ihre Ruhe hat.


----------



## skyduck

@hester Ach so hab jetzt nicht die Bomb bestellt. Wird aber öfter angeboten mit 50g und 60g aber dann mit Link zu 25g Seite. War mir dann doch zu spooky. Habe jetzt die reguläre 11 ft genommen, die hat 70g WG aber immer noch superfeine Spitzen ab 0,75 oz. Die sollte dann ebenso für den Einsatzzweck passen.


----------



## Andal

Ich hab mich in Berlin mal verfahren und musste mit meinem LKW eben durch diesen Stadtteil Marzahn fahren. Die sind so, die sehen so aus, diese Marzahner. Cindy ist keine Kunstfigur!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist glaube eher das ist *Ehelatein*. Eine Spezialsprache, die viele Männer fliessend beherrschen, solange ihre besseren Hälften nicht in der Nähe sind...



Du hast mich erwischt....
Das mit dem Meter hinter mir stimmt nicht - ich will schließlich sehen wo es rutschig wird....


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Das kommt mir irgendwie Arabisch vor.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das muß nicht verkehrt sein.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts fängt, kommt man anscheinend auf lustige Ideen......


Und was ist deine Ausrede für das krude Zeug dass du immer wieder zum besten gibst?  

El Potto in da house! Besonders gerührt hat mich, dass Frührentner und Langzeitarbeitslose mein Privatleben erörtert haben, das rührte mich zu Tränen, danke Jungs, dass ihr mich nicht vergessen habt (auch wenn das offensichtlich mit einem zu viel an freier Zeit korreliert haben dürfte)
Sonntag dürften wir mit dem verräumen unserer Siebensachen fertig sein, ein Haus BJ 2020 ist deutlich komfortabler als eines mit Baujahr 1790, lediglich der Stauraum ist Ausbaufähig. Und durch mein ausgeklügeltes Rutenschmuggelsystem konnte ich erst jetzt sehen, welche Ausmaße der Rutenwald angenommen hat - solange Frau Topf zumindest so tut, als würde sie nichts sehen ist das ja auch unproblematisch.
Auch wenn ich, bei aller Liebe und Dankbarkeit  @Jason dafür rüffeln muss, in Gegenwart meiner Frau die ihm geschenkte Shakespeare erwähnt zu haben  - zum Glück ging das glimpflich aus, nichtsdestotrotz Strike eins für Jason! 
Freu mich Sonntag mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich werde auf Döbel gehen - seien wir mal ehrlich: sonst kann ich ja nix.
Ich freu mich, jetzt wieder mehr Zeit (weil weniger Grundstück) fürs angeln zu haben. Schön wieder da zu sein, ihr Buben und Mädchen


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey el Potto!
Schön wieder von dir zu hören - und viel Glück mit eurem Angelausflug..
Und natürlich auch mit dem neuen Domizil..


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich, bei aller Liebe und Dankbarkeit @Jason dafür rüffeln muss, in Gegenwart meiner Frau die ihm geschenkte Shakespeare erwähnt zu haben - zum Glück ging das glimpflich aus, nichtsdestotrotz Stricke eins für Jason!


Ups 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

@Kochtopf ... man tut eben, was geht. 

Aber ist das jetzt ein Vor-, oder ein Nachteil, wenn dein Angelzeug jetzt dichtgedrängt lagert. Jetzt sollten neue Sachen vielleicht nicht mehr so auffallen, in dem Wust.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und was ist deine Ausrede für das krude Zeug dass du immer wieder zum besten gibst?




Passiert mir nie!
Eigene Nase und so....


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey el Potto!
> Schön wieder von dir zu hören - und viel Glück mit eurem Angelausflug..
> Und natürlich auch mit dem neuen Domizil..


Du glaubst doch nicht dass ich von dir eine Rolle abgreife und mich dann aus dem Staub mache (auch wenn @Minimax ähnliches berichten könnte)


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> @Kochtopf ... man tut eben, was geht.
> 
> Aber ist das jetzt ein Vor-, oder ein Nachteil, wenn dein Angelzeug jetzt dichtgedrängt lagert. Jetzt sollten neue Sachen vielleicht nicht mehr so auffallen, in dem Wust.


Na doch, jetzt muss jeder neuerwerb durch die Stube, das geht nur inkognito durch Timing, Timing, Timing


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Na doch, jetzt muss jeder neuerwerb durch die Stube, das geht nur inkognito durch Timing, Timing, Timing


Lass dir ins Büro liefern und bestell dir online auch gleich eine Sprühdose Kunstschmutz......


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht dass ich von dir eine Rolle angreife und mich dann aus dem Staub mache (auch wenn @Minimax ähnliches berichten könnte)



Ach was - Du bist doch viel zu groß um dich erfolgreich zu verstecken..


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Passiert mir nie!
> Eigene Nase und so....


Ich angle und fange somit fast nie, also brauch ich keine Ausrede ^^


----------



## geomas

Na dann man alles Gute im neuen Heim und neuen Wohnort, lieber El Potto!
Supersache, das Mini-Ükeltreffen an der Fulle! Mögen die Flußgottheiten Euch beiden gewogen sein.


----------



## geomas

@skyduck - Glückwunsch zur Sphere! 
Wollte schon fragen, welches Modell Du geordert hast, danke, habs jetzt. 
Bin sehr gespannt, wie sie sich für Dich macht. Ist ja schon ne sehr spezielle Rute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

skyduck schrieb:


> @hester Ach so hab jetzt nicht die Bomb bestellt. Wird aber öfter angeboten mit 50g und 60g aber dann mit Link zu 25g Seite. War mir dann doch zu spooky. Habe jetzt die reguläre 11 ft genommen, die hat 70g WG aber immer noch superfeine Spitzen ab 0,75 oz. Die sollte dann ebenso für den Einsatzzweck passen.



Sollte dir die Sphere nicht gefallen, dann ist unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum noch Platz. Adresse schicke ich dir gleich zu.   

Glückwunsch zur Göttergerte.


----------



## Minimax

@skyduck Coole Sache, ich bin sehr auf einen erfahrungsbasierten Eindruck gespannt- immerhin ist es das erste Exemplar der (hier nichtsdestotrotz rege diskutierten) Sphereserie, von dem wir hier nachricht erhalten


----------



## geomas

Die Sphere ist übrigens eine Rute, die man besser nicht bei AnglingDirect erwirbt. 
Die Preise für diese Rutenserie ist bei AD etwa 100€ pro Rute über dem dt. Onlineshops.

Die 11ft ist ja auch 2geteilt - sehr schön!


----------



## geomas

#wetter

Momentan weiß ich nicht, worauf ich hoffen soll: ist das Wetter „angenehm” (=sonnig oder nur leicht bewölkt) muß ich derzeit zwingend arbeiten, ist das Wetter nach gängigen Maßstäben richtig mies habe ich frei verfügbare Zeit.
Mal sehen, was sich machen läßt. 
Teil zwo meiner Geheimoperation steht an (nur Trotta weiß, worum es geht), außerdem wollen zwei alte, mir neue, lange und relativ straffe Feederruten eingeweiht werden. Mit dem Fahrrad und Tele-Picker zu den Grundeln wollte ich noch und auch Stillgewässer heimsuchen.
Für das Projekt „ab zum Döbelflüsschen” muß ich schon nen ganzen Tag einplanen, sonst lohnt sichs nicht. Der Pegel dort ist aktuell wohl etwas unter normal.

Immerhin gabs aus dem UK positive Signale in meine Richtung: die Bestellung vom letzten Mittwoch geht wohl morgen auf die Reise.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön wieder da zu sein, ihr Buben und Mädchen



Alex, schön dass du zurück bist! Ein Ükel ohne Kochtopf ist wie eine Familenfeier ohne den verrückten Onkel.  Nein wirklich, ich freu mich und wünsche schonmal alles Gute für das neue zuhause und für und fürs Fulle-Teffen natürlich auch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Alex, schön dass du zurück bist! Ein Ükel ohne Kochtopf ist wie eine Familenfeier ohne den verrückten Onkel.  Nein wirklich, ich freu mich und wünsche schonmal alles Gute für das neue zuhause und für und fürs Fulle-Teffen natürlich auch.


Ich hielt @Minimax immer für den verrückten Onkel  aber Danke für die Klarstellung


----------



## Tobias85

Geheimoperationen? Ich bin dabei! Ich bin zwar zuletzt kaum zum Angeln gekommen, aber dafür hab ich unlängst eine Anschaffung getätigt, für die ich entweder eine Bank überfallen oder mich prostituieren muss.   Naja gut, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, aber die 'Entdeckung' der Flüsse in meiner Umgebung hat zunächst einen rein praktisch begründeten Wunsch aufkommen lassen, der sich mit andauernder Recherche immer mehr in Richtung einer Faszination entwickelt hat. Offenbar ist es aber Konsens, dass diese Art der Angelei ohne anständiges Gerät kaum auszuhalten ist.
Also habe ich als chronisch mittelloser Sparfuchs in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mich für eine echte quality rod entschieden. Der Preis liegt zwar weit über meiner sonstigen Schmerzgrenze, aber trotzdem war die Rute insgesamt trotzdem noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen. Aber um was für eine Rute es sich handelt bleibt erstmal noch geheim.  

Ich hoffe, ich kann sie bald in den Händen halten und zum Fisch führen. Ich finds immer wieder spannend, welches wohl der erste Fisch an einer neuen Rute ist sein wird.


----------



## Tobias85

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hielt @Minimax immer für den verrückten Onkel  aber Danke für die Klarstellung


Du, Mini...ist doch eh beides das selbe.


----------



## Minimax

Ich trag mal schnell die Beobachtungen von heute per Handy nach, nachdem mein brillianter und eloquenter Entwurf ins Nirvana verschwunden ist.
An meinem Swim hat sich ja nun seit einigen Ansitzen herauskristallisiert, das die Fische sich deutlich in die erweiterte Dämerung verlegt haben. Zweifellos als Konsequenz des stressigen Angeldruckjahres.
Die letzten Fische waren ja alles Dunkeldöbel, inklusive des tollen Moppelchens das ich bereits gepostet hatte. Gilt natürlich nicht nur für Johnnies sondern auch die anderen Spezies- wie eben der Spezialgründling von gestern (der übrigens mit etwas Geduld kein Problem für die leichta Acco war), oder dem Spiegler von neulich- ebenfalls bis er bei anbrechender Dunkelheit. Gestern gabs noch einen Johnnie und die obligatorische Güster in der Finsternis.

Tja, und heute hat sich im finsteren ein weiterer, schätze 39er +-5 Johnnie blicken lassen,
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ebenfalls wohlgenährt, und für das Gewässer gar nicht schlecht- meine lieben Standardjungs sind also noch da.
Und natürlich habe ich -ihr kennt mich- auch im Dunkel und Kältw und Regen (ja wohl, ich hab sogar den Anglerschirm aufgestellt, trotz "Leichtfuss-Mobil-Kolibri" Doktrin) noch mindestens 2, vermute aber drei Johnniebisse vergeigt. Was solls, jetzt weiss ich, dass die Jungs am Start sind.
Andere übrigens auch, ein kleiner Bienenmade/Caster Test brachte einen netten Brassen, dessen Ektoplasmasignatur nun un meinem Kescher sitzt:





Mein Fehler war, das ich mich immer nach dem Wo? gefragt habe, und nie nach dem Wann. Nun glaube ich der Lösung einen Schritt näher gekommen zu sein.
Und nun bin ich vorbereitet:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hahaha, ich weiß, etwas albern aber was sagt ihr zum Folgenden: ich kann nur sagen, sieht etwas nach Ork-Technologie aus, aber hat prima auch bei dünnen 1oz Spitzen Funktionier. Ich hab mit ner Tüddel-Verrutsch-Spitzenbruch Katastrophe gerechnet, aber es gab den ganzen Abend keinerlei Probleme:





Har-har-har, ick kann ooch Robust!

Allerdings nicht zu robust. Denn die Tatsache, das bei den letzten 4 bis 5 Ansitzen in der Dämmerung und später immer irgendwas ging, und sogar sehr gut ging, mit der deutlichen Ausnahme des absolut französischen Abends mit der Abscheulichen Telefeederflak zeigt mir, das auch jetzt Einzelrute mit fein abgestimmten Komponenten angesagt ist. Die Acco ist mir ein wenig zu nervös und dafür, ich schätze jetzt müssen wieder die Aernosfeeder die Arbeit übernehmen (wie jeden Winter, wenn die kostbaren Primaballerinas im Stall blieben müssen). Und natürlich lassen bestimmte Vorkomnisse etwas robustes Gerät angeraten erscheinen:*



Ich bin  sicher, das mit der Strategie noch was gehen könnte.

Tscha, das waren so meine Ideen aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Ansitze. Mal sehen, diese Woche noch könnt ich mit Glück noch mal ans Wasser kommen,
Hg
Euer
Minimax, Herrscher Anfänger furchtsames Opfer der Finsternis

*Das Verfremdete Bild ist kein Aufruf zum Bilderrätsellösen-Fingerschnicksen-Ichweises-Ichweises, liebes Internet und nenne die Fischart. *Ja, ich meine Dich. Und Dich.* Wer Augen hat der sieht, schweigt und freut sich darüber.


----------



## geomas

Pardong, ich vergaß dem ...


(und  dann  kam der Minimaxsche Text)


... erneut erfolgreichen Specimen-Hunter aus der Hauptstadt zu den Johnnies (und den „Beifängen”) zu gratulieren. Dies sei hiermit geschehen. 
Danke für die nachgereichten Zusatzinfos. Spannende Symbiose zwischen Klassik und Moderne, die sich beispielhaft in der Hutmode manifestiert.
Der Hinweis auf die späten Stunden ist registriert (und ich muß in die Koje).


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hielt @Minimax immer für den verrückten Onkel  aber Danke für die Klarstellung


Tante!!! Du Rüpel, Tante Minimax! Was man sich hier alles gefallen lassen muss, und nocht nicht mal ein Blümchen oder Mongscherie, undank ist der Welten Lohn..


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir natürlich auch noch ein herzliches Petri zum Halbporträt-Protagonisten! 

Achja, mit der leichten Telestippe auf Gründlinge, das wär was...vielleicht am Wochenende...


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hielt @Minimax immer für den verrückten Onkel  aber Danke für die Klarstellung


----------



## Andal

"Da oide Depp" bleibt mir und damit euch ja sicher.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du, Mini...ist doch eh beides das selbe.


Aber... aber... aber... touché


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Tante!!! Du Rüpel, Tante Minimax! Was man sich hier alles gefallen lassen muss, und nocht nicht mal ein Blümchen oder Mongscherie, undank ist der Welten Lohn..


Als ich dir zu Muttertag ein Bild gemalt hatte (mit Glitzer!) kam von dir nur "WAAAS?! SEIT WANN HAT DIE SCHEIßSONNE EIN GESICHT?" - das erhöht nicht die Bereitschaft, dir was zu schenken


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, hier ist ja wieder was los. Welcome back, @Kochtopf und alles Gute für das neue und komfortable Heim. Und ordentlich Fulle-Döbel wünsche ich Dir und Jason natürlich auch. Alles Gute auch an @skyduck zur Sphere. Ich hatte mal eine in der Hand. Hat sich wirklich gut angefühlt. Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt Feederrutenmäßig schon gut, ach was sag ich, exzellent aufgestellt war, ist die Sphere jedoch nicht wirklich eine Option für mich gewesen. Möge sie Dir reichlich Fisch bringen. Apropos Ruten: @Tobias85, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, womit Du demnächst ans Wasser ziehst. Hört sich spannend an. Lass uns nicht zu lange schmoren. Ein herzliches Petri geht noch an @Minimax. Ich will demnächst auch mal wieder in die Dunkelheit hineinangeln, es geht auf die Ein-Bartel-Fische, deren Name hier nicht ausgesprochen werden darf.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Petri @Minimax ,cooles Setup 
Und @skyduck , genial mit der Sphere,hoffe Du hast die bald in Händen,berichte bin jedem Fall !!!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter 
Selbes Projekt will ich heuer auch mal angreifen, der Besatz ist nicht so berauschend wie bei dir an der Wümme (sagt die FF) 
Viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## Wuemmehunter

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Selbes Projekt will ich heuer auch mal angreifen, der Besatz ist nicht so berauschend wie bei dir an der Wümme (sagt die FF)
> Viel Erfolg dabei


In der Wümme lasse sich die Burschen wirklich zuverlässig fangen. Zur Zeit ist das Wasser aber mit knapp 10 Grad noch zu warm für den Start der Laichwanderung, aber das wird noch. Dir wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Erfolg beim Fischen auf die Q-Fische, Josef!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tief im Inneren spüre ich eine gewisse Aufgeregtheit wegen Samstag und @Thomas. kleinem Döbelparadies.. 
Es ist schon so lange her mit den letzten Döbeln, dass ich mich wahnsinnig freue.
Was meint ihr? Ob das so wohl funktioniert mit den Dickköpfen?
Immerhin kann ich mit dieser Montage eine ganze Scheibe Toast anbieten..
Das eigentliche Vorfach sieht man aufgrund des geringen Durchmessers bloß als Schatten, aber das wird schon halten.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wofür ist denn die Wäscheleine?


----------



## rhinefisher

Baitelastic - sorgt dafür dass das Brot ewig am Haken bleibt..
Ist ziehmlich lang - aber abschneiden geht schneller als verlängern..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aha.
So  kannste ja 'nen ganzen Brotlaib anködern.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> So  kannste ja 'nen ganzen Brotlaib anködern.


Burger Buns als Schneemann  (mit und ohne  Sesam) ^^


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> So  kannste ja 'nen ganzen Brotlaib anködern.


Döbel in Wallergröße ? Hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Lacht nur - es funktioniert... 
Das Baitelastic ist bloß 0,5er - das wirkt nur so dick weil der Rest so fein ist,, ,


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So herrliches Wetter, ich musste einfach nochmal kurz los. Das erste Augenrot durfte ich auch schon begrüßen!


----------



## Andal

Als weitestgehend Talentfreier muss ich immer wieder eure schönen Bilder bewundern!


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Baitelastic - sorgt dafür dass das Brot ewig am Haken bleibt..
> Ist ziehmlich lang - aber abschneiden geht schneller als verlängern..


Probiere es doch vielleicht mit einem 7 oder 10mm Pelletband. Wirkt vielleicht weniger abschreckend mit feinerer Montage. Daheim hatte das super gehalten mit normalstem Toast.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Probiere es doch vielleicht mit einem 7 oder 10mm Pelletband. Wirkt vielleicht weniger abschreckend mit feinerer Montage. Daheim hatte das super gehalten mit normalstem Toast.


Ja, mache ich auch gelegentlich, klappt aber nicht so gut wie mit dem Baitelastic - das sieht man nichtmehr sobald das Brot im Wasser ist und aufquillt.. .
Und wie gesagt - das ist natürlich noch zu lang.


----------



## Andal

Was nimmst du da für ein Baitelastic? Ich kenne nur die beiden Sorten auf den kleinen 200 m Spulen in "S" und "M". Beide zwar einigermaßen solide, aber einen Drill würden sie nie überleben.
Oder meinst du sowas wie Feedergum?


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @Wuemmehunter , das sieht aber super aus bei Dir!


@rhinefisher - spannende Sache, die Baitelastic-Anköderung. Auf Euren Bericht freue ich mich schon wie Bolle.
Ich sah neulich in einem niederländischen Video Latex-Pelletband als Befestigung für Brotflocken.
Habe jetzt welches von Gardner, das gefällt mir gut, weil es sehr dehnbar ist (besser als andere probierte Produkte).
Das kommt beim nächsten Trip ins Reich der Döbels mit.


Habe eben ein paar schöne Angelfotos als große Leinwandprints (bis 100x75cm) in Auftrag gegeben und bin sehr gespannt, wie das dann aussieht.
Vielleicht helfen große bunte Bilder gegen den Winterblues.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ich freue mich auch schon auf Sa und bin geapannt wie die Montage vom @rhinefisher im Wasser ausschaut 
Selber werd ich es eher klassisch halten,Matchrute mit Pose in Kombination mit Picker oder Feeder + Spinnruten Setup wirds bei mir werden.
Köder ebenfalls ganz klassisch,Maden und Tauwürmer.
Bei der Spinne werd ich mal schauen,denke ne Hechtsichere DropShot Montage und diverse Gummi Variationen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich verfolge mit steigender Spannung Eure Vorbereitungen und Pläne für Samstag. 
Welche Methoden empfiehlt eigentlich Gastherr @Thomas. ? An Weser und Fulda habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das es
sich lohnt, genau auf das Vorgehen des ansässigen Ükels zu achten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tief im Inneren spüre ich eine gewisse Aufgeregtheit wegen Samstag und @Thomas. kleinem Döbelparadies..
> Es ist schon so lange her mit den letzten Döbeln, dass ich mich wahnsinnig freue.
> Was meint ihr? Ob das so wohl funktioniert mit den Dickköpfen?
> Immerhin kann ich mit dieser Montage eine ganze Scheibe Toast anbieten..
> Das eigentliche Vorfach sieht man aufgrund des geringen Durchmessers bloß als Schatten, aber das wird schon halten.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 360063



Gib es zu, das ist der Strick, falls am Samstag nichts gefangen wird.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gib es zu, das ist der Strick, falls am Samstag nichts gefangen wird.


Soll damit im Falle des Falles etwa der gastgebende @Thomas. an einen Baum gebunden werden?


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Augerot im abendlichen Rotlicht, lieber @Wuemmehuter!

Ich war heut mit dem Rad los (jetzt ist mir kalt) und hab mir eine nur flüchtig bekannte Gewässerstrecke genauer unter die Lupe genommen mit Hinblick auf das anstehende (Noch-)Geheimprojekt. Mit dem Ergebnis der Erkundungstour bin ich zufrieden. Schöne Strömungskanten, von turbulenter Kante bis sachte und kaum noch sichtbar ist alles dabei gewesen. Mal sehen, wie sich das mit den Wasserständen der nächsten Zeit ändert.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Welche Methoden empfiehlt eigentlich Gastherr @Thomas. ?


naja was soll ich sagen, ich habe leider bei der derzeitigen Lage (Temp, Wasserstand) noch keine Ahnung, ich werde natürlich mein bestes geben bzw. versuchen das zumindest keiner der beiden als Schneider die Heimreise antreten muss.



geomas schrieb:


> Soll damit im Falle des Falles etwa der gastgebende @Thomas. an einen Baum gebunden werden?


sollen sie nur machen, dann hetze ich den zweien meine Schwiegermutter auf den Hals, da ist dann Schluss mit lustig, zumal sie ums Eck wohnt von denen


----------



## geomas

@Thomas. - Du hattest doch den Geheim-Spezialköder* am Start, oder verwechsele ich Dich mit einem anderen Stammtischbruder? 
Auf jeden Fall drücken wohl alle hier dem @Captain_H00k und @rhinefisher die Daumen, daß sie die Bekanntschaft Deiner Döbel, aber nicht die Deiner Schwiegermutter machen können.



*) Katzenfutter oder Hundefutter??


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe mich derweil in andere Projekte verstricken lassen - Details bleiben noch geheim





Tobias85 schrieb:


> hab mir eine nur flüchtig bekannte Gewässerstrecke genauer unter die Lupe genommen mit Hinblick auf das anstehende (Noch-)Geheimprojekt.



Ich sehe schon, da kommt wieder allerhand Schabernack auf uns zu. 
Einige nebulöse und meinetwegen auch irreführende Andeutungen würden die Spannung natürlich noch erhöhen....


----------



## geomas

Schabernack?? 
Wofür hältst Du Tobsen und mich? Wir sind von der Augenbraue bis zum Scheitel* ernsthafte Sportfischer.

Für Meister @Tobias85  kann ich natürlich nicht sprechen, aber Details meines Geheimprojekes plauderte ich einst leichtfertig aus (es sind eine Daiwa Matchman Mark II Leger Made in Gt. Britain und Maxima Chameleon von zwoeinhalb imperialen Pfunden Tragkraft involviert).


*) Scheitel entfällt bei mir leider


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> es sind eine Daiwa Matchman Mark II Leger Made in Gt. Britain und Maxima Chameleon von zwoeinhalb imperialen Pfunden Tragkraft involviert).


Jaha, das steht bereits in meiner Akte darüber. Vor dem Hintergrund Deines modus operandi ist der Einsatz einer leichten älteren Grundrute und Maxima Schnur nun nicht unbedingt ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des geheimen Plans..


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Du hattest doch den Geheim-Spezialköder*


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Jaha, das steht bereits in meiner Akte darüber. Vor dem Hintergrund Deines modus operandi ist der Einsatz einer leichten älteren Grundrute und Maxima Schnur nun nicht unbedingt ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des geheimen Plans..



Zwei weitere Details, wohl eher Puzzleteilchen für das Rätsel: als Vorfachschnur kommt Drennan X-Tough von ebenfalls 2.5lb Tragkraft zum Einsatz, als Haken dienen meisterhaft von Hand gebundene Guru F1 Maggot der Größe 18 oder alternativ der bekannte LS-2210 in 18 oder 20.
Jetzt ist aber Schluß. Sonst weißt Du mehr als ich vom Geheimprojekt.


----------



## Andal

Im Zweifelsfall nach "den Vätern" richten... Durchgebundener Haken, ein paar Klemmschrote und Brotflocke, Maden und Käsepaste an den Haken. erfolgversprechende Plätze sollten ja genannt werden. Bisserl füttern, hier und dort und dann auf die Gnade der Flussgötter hoffen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Was nimmst du da für ein Baitelastic? Ich kenne nur die beiden Sorten auf den kleinen 200 m Spulen in "S" und "M". Beide zwar einigermaßen solide, aber einen Drill würden sie nie überleben.
> Oder meinst du sowas wie Feedergum?



Ich will doch keinen Fisch damit drillen...
Dafür wäre es tatsächlich viel zu schwach.
Feedergum ist bei den "Langleinenschwarzfischern" sehr beliebt, aber das möchte ich nicht öffentlich vertiefen..
Wie gesagt: Man sieht das Vorfach meiner Montage nur als Schatten, aber das eigentliche Vorfach besteht aus 0,16er Mono.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher - spannende Sache, die Baitelastic-Anköderung. Auf Euren Bericht freue ich mich schon wie Bolle.
> Ich sah neulich in einem niederländischen Video Latex-Pelletband als Befestigung für Brotflocken.



Absolut übliche Methode in Käseland.
Mache ich selber recht oft, finde aber Baitelastic einfacher und effektiver - das Brot hält wirklich gut wenn man es richtig macht.. .
Wenn ich Zeit habe und daran denke, versuche ich am Samstag mal eindeutigere Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich will doch keinen Fisch damit drillen...
> Dafür wäre es tatsächlich viel zu schwach.
> Feedergum ist bei den "Langleinenschwarzfischern" sehr beliebt, aber das möchte ich nicht öffentlich vertiefen..
> Wie gesagt: Man sieht das Vorfach meiner Montage nur als Schatten, aber das eigentliche Vorfach besteht aus 0,16er Mono.. .


Jetzta!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall nach "den Vätern" richten... Durchgebundener Haken, ein paar Klemmschrote und Brotflocke, Maden und Käsepaste an den Haken. erfolgversprechende Plätze sollten ja genannt werden. Bisserl füttern, hier und dort und dann auf die Gnade der Flussgötter hoffen.


Sorry - aber bei "Durchgebunden" versagen einige meiner Organe - irgendwie weigert sich bei mir alles.
Irgendein tief in mir verborgener Kobold verweigert mir diese ansich garnicht schlechte Methode..
Muss in der Kindheit begründet sein, aber ich kann das einfach nicht.
Für mich gehört ein VORFACH zum fischen...


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Einige nebulöse und meinetwegen auch irreführende Andeutungen würden die Spannung natürlich noch erhöhen....



Nichts liegt mir ferner, als den Spannungsbogen künstlich aufrecht zu erhalten und scheinbar sinnfreie Andeutungen von mir zu geben, lieber Mini!

Bei meinem Projekt kommt es jedenfalls maßgeblich auf die Länge an, um zu 'befriedigenden' Ergebnissen zu kommen - und natürlich auch auf die Breite. Keine Angst, ich werd euch mit ausreichend Bildmaterial versorgen, wenn ich dann am Wasser...stehe. *hust


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nichts liegt mir ferner, als den Spannungsbogen künstlich aufrecht zu erhalten und _*scheinbar sinnfreie Andeutungen von mir zu geben*_, lieber Mini!
> 
> ...


Das ging jetzt hoffentlich nicht in meine Richtung??


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Absolut übliche Methode in Käseland.
> Mache ich selber recht oft, finde aber Baitelastic einfacher und effektiver - das Brot hält wirklich gut wenn man es richtig macht.. .
> Wenn ich Zeit habe und daran denke, versuche ich am Samstag mal eindeutigere Bilder zu machen.


da wirst du keine Zeit für haben, du sollst fischen und nich knipsen


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Das ging jetzt hoffentlich nicht in meine Richtung??


Keine Sorge, das bezog sich auf die Nahezu-Aufforderung von Mini, ihn doch noch mehr zu verwirren. Und als guter Ükel kommt man dem dann eben nach.


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> da wirst du keine Zeit für haben, du sollst fischen und nich knipsen


Och, ein paar Bilder wollen wir schon gern sehen. Ich wünsche euch beiden viel Spaß und Petri. Legt ihr mal am Samstag bei eurem Döbelansitz vor. Alex und meiner einer versuchen nachzulegen. Das soll jetzt aber kein Duell werden.  Wir wollen alle nur Spaß haben!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry - aber bei "Durchgebunden" versagen einige meiner Organe - irgendwie weigert sich bei mir alles.
> Irgendein tief in mir verborgener Kobold verweigert mir diese ansich garnicht schlechte Methode..
> Muss in der Kindheit begründet sein, aber ich kann das einfach nicht.
> Für mich gehört ein VORFACH zum fischen...


Keep it simple! Du kannst ja per Chirugenknoten ein Vorfach einbinden.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry - aber bei "Durchgebunden" versagen einige meiner Organe - irgendwie weigert sich bei mir alles.
> Irgendein tief in mir verborgener Kobold verweigert mir diese ansich garnicht schlechte Methode..
> Muss in der Kindheit begründet sein, aber ich kann das einfach nicht.
> Für mich gehört ein VORFACH zum fischen...


Aus Erzählungen der alten Wettkampfangler weiß ich allerdings, das die immer durchgebunden haben. 6m beringte Steckrute z.B. der Firma Lerc und dazu eine Crack Kapselrolle. Der Haken wurde direkt angebunden. Begründung war hier einmal kein Knoten der die Schnur zusätzlich schwächt und einen Haken neu anzubinden geht schneller als ein Vorfach aufdröseln und einzuschlaufen*.

Gruß Heinz

* Habe ich schon einmal beschrieben wie jemand mit verbundenen Augen einen Haken angebunden hat.


----------



## rhinefisher

Klar - bei der Whip hab ich das auch oft gemacht.
Da gehts ja auch bloß auf Küttfisch...


----------



## Minimax

Jeder wie er mag. Ich bin aus mehreren Gründen absülüt überzeugter Durchbinder


----------



## geomas

Ohne Buch geführt zu haben: in den letzten Jahren habe ich deutlich mehr mit Montagen ohne Vorfach geangelt und gefangen. 
„Durchgebunden” trifft es wohl nicht ganz, da bei den festen Seitenarmmontagen ein Knoten zwischen der Hauptschnur, wie sie von der Rolle kommt, und dem direkt angeknüpperten Haken sitzt.

Mittlerweile knote ich das Vorfachmaterial auch gerne direkt an die Hauptschnur.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Interessantes Thema.

Ich nutze Vorfächer, weil ich die Sollbruchstelle brauche, um bei Bruch nicht die Körbe und Posen zu verlieren. Passiert selten, die letzten Jahre eigentlich nur durch Spitzenbruch im Wurf (Feedern). Die Sicherheit, zu wissen, das ich im Drill maximal den Haken opfern muss, wenn eine feiste Schleie doch ins Kraut marschiert oder die Brasse mit dem Stippköder in die Strömung dampft, ist mir wichtig. Durchgebunden direkt auf die Hauptschnur, kenne ich auch nur vom Stippen, wobei das auch so ein Thema ist. Irgendwann fehlt die ´Schnur nach oben hin ja, Keschern, Fische reinpendeln und so....


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ich sah neulich in einem niederländischen Video Latex-Pelletband als Befestigung für Brotflocken.


Ach nein, oder?!
Zieht mir gerade den Boden unter den Füßen weg. Dachte dies wäre ein noch nicht bekannter Geistesblitz von mir gewesen.
Überlegte mir schon Namen wie Rusty Rig oder Die Rusty Flocke.   
Hast Du bitte mal einen Link zum Video?


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema.
> 
> Ich nutze Vorfächer, weil ich die Sollbruchstelle brauche, um bei Bruch nicht die Körbe und Posen zu verlieren.



Ich nutze seit dem Frühjahr regelmäßig dein Pickerrig und binde nur durch. Dort findet sich der einzige Knoten und somit die einzige Schwachstelle ja direkt am Haken, alles easy.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ach nein, oder?!
> Zieht mir gerade den Boden unter den Füßen weg. Dachte dies wäre ein noch nicht bekannter Geistesblitz von mir gewesen.
> Überlegte mir schon Namen wie Rusty Rig oder Die Rusty Flocke.
> Hast Du bitte mal einen Link zum Video?



Oh, das ist mir jetzt etwas unangenehm: es ging ums Oberflächenangeln mit Brotkruste, nicht mit Flocke:






Ich dachte, ich hätte ein vergleichbares Video auch mit Bezug auf Flocke gesehen, war wohl ein Irrtum.
Oder ich finde es nicht mehr. Die Bait-Bands, die „Ed” benutzt, sind die sehr dehnbaren von Gardner.

Deine Flocken-Erkenntnisse finde ich aber auch sehr interessant. Bitte stelle sie bei Gelegenheit mal vor (Größe der Flocke, des Hakens...).
@rhinefisher erwähnte (glaube ich) auch früher schon mal Latexband/Pelletband für nen besseren Halt der Flocke am Haken.


----------



## Andal

Jeder Knoten weniger bedeutet auch eine Schwachstelle weniger. Und wenn es dann wirklich mal reisst, reisst es an dem einzigen Knoten in der Montage - direkt am Haken.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für's Verlinken!
Warum denn unangenehm Geo, im Gegenteil! Somit bewahre ich mir noch ein Stück Hoffnung auf den Ruhm der Ewigkeit.  
Werde auf jeden Fall noch näher drauf eingehen und bebildern. Aber derzeit gibt es noch 1-2 Dinge, welche mir an der Komplettmontage nicht so zusagen. Die mag ich noch wegretuschieren und dann muß sich alles noch in der Praxis beweisen. Vielleicht kommt der Praxistest ja die Tage, ich hoffe.


----------



## Kochtopf

Schön dass der Ükel in alter manier gallopiert. Petri an @Wuemmehunter für seine Sonnenuntergangsplötz (gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungen mit Bissen bei Sonnenfinsternissen?), neu ist da clandestine geheimniskrämen, was ich allerdings eher spannend als unpassend finde. Je nach Wasserstand werde ich meine Balzer Diabolo Goatlord mit Browning Black Magic Rolle und Demoncirclehaken ausführen (Zielfisch Succubus) oder meine 0,75lbs Darent Valley mit statio ausführen, ich glaube die Zeit für Pose und treibenden Köder ist vorbei und die Füsche stehen tagsüber im Unterstand - bei relativ niedrigem Wasser bin ich da mit kürzerer Rute und Statio besser bedient, ab einem gewissen Pegel würde es Sinn machen, den Köder mit Pose reintreiben zu lassen und dann zu blockieren (Stellmaisrute ^^) morgen hole ich für @Jason die Karte und für mich was zur Tiefenentspannung am Wasser. Beides habe ich mir verdient!
Falls ich eine*n Fänger*in überlesen habe tut es mir sehr leid


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön dass der Ükel in alter manier gallopiert. Petri an @Wuemmehunter für seine Sonnenuntergangsplötz (gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungen mit Bissen bei Sonnenfinsternissen?), neu ist da clandestine geheimniskrämen, was ich allerdings eher spannend als unpassend finde. Je nach Wasserstand werde ich meine Balzer Diabolo Goatlord mit Browning Black Magic Rolle und Demoncirclehaken ausführen (Zielfisch Succubus) oder meine 0,75lbs Darent Valley mit statio ausführen, ich glaube die Zeit für Pose und treibenden Köder ist vorbei und die Füsche stehen tagsüber im Unterstand - bei relativ niedrigem Wasser bin ich da mit kürzerer Rute und Statio besser bedient, ab einem gewissen Pegel würde es Sinn machen, den Köder mit Pose reintreiben zu lassen und dann zu blockieren (Stellmaisrute ^^) morgen hole ich für @Jason die Karte und für mich was zur Tiefenentspannung am Wasser. Beides habe ich mir verdient!
> Falls ich eine*n Fänger*in überlesen habe tut es mir sehr leid


Langen Leader und dann den Köder unter die Deckung trudeln lassen. Ganz so wie es der Matt Hayes schon vor 20 Jahren gepredigt hat. Ich wünsche dir, dass die Übung gelingen möge!


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher erwähnte (glaube ich) auch früher schon mal Latexband/Pelletband für nen besseren Halt der Flocke am Haken.


Ja,stimmt - und auch diesen sehr schönen Film hatte ich mal eingestellt.
In Käseland sind die Verhältnisse noch ganz gut, aber auch dort hat der Fischbestand ganz schön nachgelassen.
Im Vid nehmen die aber bloß ein Pelletgum, während ich eher zu drei Gummis tendiere.
Was mich dabei etwas stört, ist der ständige Verlust der Gummis - das hat man bei Baitelastic nicht.. .


----------



## geomas

Mal ne Frage an die Grundel-Experten:







ist ^ dies hier Grundel-Grund? Hatte da heute beruflich zu tun und habe mal den Grund am Ufer geknipst. 
Viele kleine Steine, dazwischen „braune Algen” (??). Diese Stelle ist gut mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen, da wollte ich es mal auf die „bösen Neo-Gobios” probieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Geeignet ist der Grund generell, muss aber nicht zwangsweise heißen, dass sich dort auch welche aufhalten. Am Besten ist es, wenn du Steinpackungen findest. Da haben sie dann mehr Deckung. Bei den Temperaturen würd ichs dann erstmal ganz unten an der Steinpackung probieren, aber auf jeden Fall noch auf ihr, nicht davor. Du musst auch nicht perfekt loten, die holen sich Maden und Würmer auch aus 10cm Höhe.

Wenn Grundeln am Platz sind, dann wirst du auch schnell Bisse bekommen, auch ohne Anfüttern. Länger als 20 Minuten würde ich es an keiner Stelle probieren.


----------



## Andal

Häng ein Fitzelchen Krabbenfleisch, oder alternativ 1-2 Maden an einen kleinen Haken. Wenn dann keine Grundeln beissen, kann der Platz als vorübergehend frei angesehen werden.


----------



## Kochtopf

@geomas: @Thomas9904 hatte mal nen Thread zum Specimenhunting auf Grundeln gestartet in dem sich Krebsfleisch als todsicherer Köder rausgestellt hat- das ging so weit dass man spekuliert hat, mit strategisch angefütterten Krebsstellen grundelfrei angeln könne, sofern das Spice nicht aufhören würde zu fliessen iirc- insofern würde ich den Versuch mit Crevetten o.ä. starten, wenn keine Grundel drauf geht dürften auch keine da sein (und wenn du dann zu Mais übergehst hast du noch was zum Schnucken mit den nicht genutzten Ködern)


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Am Besten ist es, wenn du Steinpackungen findest


Das ist das A und O beim Grundelieren.
Übereinanderliegende Steine sind DAS Grundelhabitat.
Der Köder ist ziehmlich egal, aber halbe Dendros finde ich besonders fängig.
Den Köder alle paar Sekunden etwas zu versetzen ist auch sehr hilfreich.
Der Haken sollte groß und langschenkelig sein.. .


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Den Köder alle paar Sekunden etwas zu versetzen ist auch sehr hilfreich.



Das stimmt, immer mal wieder ein Stück zur Seite oder kurz etwas hochzupfen - alles, was den Köder etwas hervorstechen lässt. Im Sommer bekomme ich oft kurz danach die Bisse.


----------



## Andal

Grundelmassenfänge, oder schnelle Fänge gehen jetzt, jahreszeitlich bedingt, auch stark zurück. Auch die frühe Dunkelheit macht sie nicht aktiver. Den Vorrat an Ködergrundeln sollte man also bereits angelegt haben. Bei die Zanders sind sie nämlich über den Winter schwer beliebt!


----------



## Minimax

Hurra hurra, nach 1 Stunde Netto Angelzeit kam grad pünktlich zur Dunkelheit der Erlösungajohnnie, vorher ne Güster und ein zwei Bisse. Jedenfalls ist der Gerechtigkeit genügen getan und ich kann abhauen. Brrr, jetzt wirds wirklich unwirtlich, die Böen lassen die Spitze tanzen und der Regen macht gar keine Pause mehr. Bloss weg!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hurra hurra, nach 1 Stunde Netto Angelzeit kam grad pünktlich zur Dunkelheit der Erlösungajohnnie, vorher ne Güster und ein zwei Bisse. Jedenfalls ist der Gerechtigkeit genügen getan und ich kann abhauen. Brrr, jetzt wirds wirklich unwirtlich, die Böen lassen die Spitze tanzen und der Regen macht gar keine Pause mehr. Bloss weg!


Und das Absingen Lieder fremder Völker bleibt dir auch erspart. Lass Wärme an den geschundenen Leib - wie auch immer!


----------



## skyduck

@geomas Oder du kommst einfach mal bei mir zur Ruhr, da ist es gänzlich egal. einfach kleinen Haken bis Gr. 12, eine Made und dann einfach irgendwo rein, egal ob 10 cm vorm Ufer oder in der Mitte, max. 10 Sekunden warten und die Grundel rausholen. Das ist hier der ganze Trick...  ... Unsere Grundelpfanne haben wir, wenn so gewollt in einer Stunde mehr als voll.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> @geomas Oder du kommst einfach mal bei mir zur Ruhr, da ist es gänzlich egal. einfach kleinen Haken bis Gr. 12, eine Made und dann einfach irgendwo rein, egal ob 10 cm vorm Ufer oder in der Mitte, max. 10 Sekunden warten und die Grundel rausholen. Das ist hier der ganze Trick...  ... Unsere Grundelpfanne haben wir, wenn so gewollt in einer Stunde mehr als voll.


Tröste dich, auch in der Ruhr werden die Bestände nach der ersten Welle zurückgehen, die Räuber sich an die leichte Beute gewöhnen. Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. Und die kommt auch für die Ruhr. Natur ist eben ein flexibel Ding.


----------



## Minimax

#Grundel Grund: ich pflichte den Vorrednern bei, Steine gerade größere sollten Unbedingt vorhanden sein, ebenso wie Höhlen und Klüfte. Ich ergänze, das die Stellen wo ich am meisten Aktivität sah, auch kleinere Freie Sandflächen vorhanden waren, auf denen sich die Grundelnngerne tummelten.
Eigentlich war es auch (zumindest in der Warmen Jahrezeit) immer so, das wenn man bis zum Grund sehen konnte, und Grundeln da waren man die vielen vielen Fischlein hin und her witschen sah. Waren sie nicht zu sehen, wars auch keine ergiebige Stelle.


----------



## skyduck

#Browning Sphere

Oh GLS fährt bei uns zur Bestform auf. Heute kam das Wahnsinns-Teil schon. Was soll ich sagen, das Gewicht bei der Länge ist schon spektakulär. 

Das sehr durchdacht gemachte Futteral wiegt doppelt so viel wie die Rute ist aber aus einem wasserfesten gummiartigen Kunststoff. Sehr schön finde ich, dass alle 4 Spitzen einzeln in einer jeweils separaten Röhre außen am Futteral gelagert werden. Da haben die sich wirklich mal auch im Detail Mühe gegeben (werde es natürlich trotzdem nicht nutzen   )

Die Rute ist wahnsinnig dünn wirkt jetzt aber nicht so unbeholfen und zart wie es jetzt aus mancher Beschreibung hervorgeht.

Die zwei stärkeren Spitzen sind aus CF die beiden weichen aus Glasfaser. Alle Spitzen sind fast gleich lang. Die Farbgebung der Signalspitze gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick recht gut, mal gucken wie es dann draußen in der Natur so wirkt und sich macht. Die Stärken sind 0,75 , 1, 1,5 und 2 oz, dass sollte den gewünschten Einsatz sehr gut abbilden

Der Griff, ja was soll ich jetzt sagen? So verrückt er auch mit diesen komischen Mulden und den eckigen Schnitt (inklusive frei liegenden Blank) aussieht, so gut liegt er auch in der Hand. Gerade der  flache Schnitt schmiegt sich in die Hand und an den Arm. Wie er sich auf Dauer schlägt wird man sehen. spätestens wenn er sich auflöst werde ich euch (bzw. die offensichtlichen Experten) um Umbausupport auf Kork bitten.

Aber für dem Moment wird sie erst einmal so bleiben, eine sehr moderne Spitzenruten mit spacigen aber dennoch unerwartet funktionellen Design.

ich werde mir wahrscheinlich Die Sphere Rolle MGTI 930 oder die Preston Magnitude 320 
dazu ordern (will sie mir erst einmal im Laden anschauen). Benutze die Rute ja nicht wirklich für Distanz, die sind beide schön leicht und passen auch optisch zu den außergewöhnlichen Look.  Für den Start habe ich jetzt erst einmal eine Korum Axis in 3000er Größe dran gemacht, sieht auch ganz passend dazu aus.

ergibt bestimmt ein schönes Bild wenn das spacige Teil am Samstag dann Blank an Blank neben der alten Silstar gefischt wird...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Cooles Teil!
Selbst der Vorgriff ist dünner als dein Finger.


Schreib mal bitte was zu den machbaren Wurfgewichten wenn du sie ausprobeirt hast.


----------



## phirania

Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten Dirk?


----------



## Slappy

Einen schönen guten Abend die Herren und ein herzliches Petri quer durch die Republik an alle erfolgreichen und erfolglosen der letzten Zeit

#Köder. 
Bei den RPD und RBD sind Marshmallows wohl ein gängiger Köder. Wie sieht es denn bei uns so aus? Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Hab von Töchterchens Geburtstagstorte eine ganze Dose Minimallows über. Jetzt ist es bei mir ja eh sehr mau wenn es um Fangerfolge geht. Trotzdem überlege ich beim nächsten mal ne zweite Rute als Test auszulegen. Wer weiß, eventuell beißt mal irgendetwas. 


@skyduck , ein sehr schönes Stöckchen hast du dir da zugelegt. 

@geomas bei mir ist es zwar ruhiger um die Grundeln geworden. Aber weg sind die noch nicht. Selbst 4er Wurmhaken mit Wurm oder 10 Maden werden hier von fingerlangen Grundeln verschlungen. Die letzten male waren aber nur kleinfingerlange ans Band gegangen. Keine Ahnung ob die großen schon ruhen oder ob die Räuber bei der Winterfraß schon ordentlich zugeschlagen haben.


----------



## Andal

Ganz einfach: um die Rute bin ich dir neidig!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Häng ein Fitzelchen Krabbenfleisch, oder alternativ 1-2 Maden an einen kleinen Haken. Wenn dann keine Grundeln beissen, kann der Platz als vorübergehend frei angesehen werden.


Man muss nichtmal perfekt ausloten, einfach Pose mit Made reinhalten und die Massendrills genießt, so geht's mir jedenfalls immer


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> #Browning Sphere
> 
> Oh GLS fährt bei uns zur Bestform auf. Heute kam das Wahnsinns-Teil schon. Was soll ich sagen, das Gewicht bei der Länge ist schon spektakulär.
> 
> Das sehr durchdacht gemachte Futteral wiegt doppelt so viel wie die Rute ist aber aus einem wasserfesten gummiartigen Kunststoff. Sehr schön finde ich, dass alle 4 Spitzen einzeln in einer jeweils separaten Röhre außen am Futteral gelagert werden. Da haben die sich wirklich mal auch im Detail Mühe gegeben (werde es natürlich trotzdem nicht nutzen   )
> 
> Die Rute ist wahnsinnig dünn wirkt jetzt aber nicht so unbeholfen und zart wie es jetzt aus mancher Beschreibung hervorgeht.
> 
> Die zwei stärkeren Spitzen sind aus CF die beiden weichen aus Glasfaser. Alle Spitzen sind fast gleich lang. Die Farbgebung der Signalspitze gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick recht gut, mal gucken wie es dann draußen in der Natur so wirkt und sich macht. Die Stärken sind 0,75 , 1, 1,5 und 2 oz, dass sollte den gewünschten Einsatz sehr gut abbilden
> 
> Der Griff, ja was soll ich jetzt sagen? So verrückt er auch mit diesen komischen Mulden und den eckigen Schnitt (inklusive frei liegenden Blank) aussieht, so gut liegt er auch in der Hand. Gerade der  flache Schnitt schmiegt sich in die Hand und an den Arm. Wie er sich auf Dauer schlägt wird man sehen. spätestens wenn er sich auflöst werde ich euch (bzw. die offensichtlichen Experten) um Umbausupport auf Kork bitten.
> 
> Aber für dem Moment wird sie erst einmal so bleiben, eine sehr moderne Spitzenruten mit spacigen aber dennoch unerwartet funktionellen Design.
> 
> ich werde mir wahrscheinlich Die Sphere Rolle MGTI 930 oder die Preston Magnitude 320
> dazu ordern (will sie mir erst einmal im Laden anschauen). Benutze die Rute ja nicht wirklich für Distanz, die sind beide schön leicht und passen auch optisch zu den außergewöhnlichen Look.  Für den Start habe ich jetzt erst einmal eine Korum Axis in 3000er Größe dran gemacht, sieht auch ganz passend dazu aus.
> 
> ergibt bestimmt ein schönes Bild wenn das spacige Teil am Samstag dann Blank an Blank neben der alten Silstar gefischt wird...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360136
> Anhang anzeigen 360137
> Anhang anzeigen 360138
> Anhang anzeigen 360139
> Anhang anzeigen 360140
> Anhang anzeigen 360141
> Anhang anzeigen 360142
> Anhang anzeigen 360143
> Anhang anzeigen 360144


Wirklich eine beeindruckende Rute, aber der Griff... der Griff... dann lieber den ollen Gammel, äh ich meine klassische Ruten.

Petri @Minimax es freut mich sehr dass sich dein Auflehnen wider der eher wechselwarmen Natur deines Organismus gelohnt hat
Ich habe heute für @Jason die Karte bekommen und gleich einen sehr interessanten Tipp erhalten. Da wurden tatsächlich schon Karpfen und Schleien in der Fulle gefangen, neben allen anderen übrigen Verdächtigen die den Schrein der Flussgöttin hüten. Und egal ob wir was fangen- mit @Jason angeln zu gehen ist wirklich cool, ich freue mich sehr


----------



## Kochtopf

Slappy schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Abend die Herren und ein herzliches Petri quer durch die Republik an alle erfolgreichen und erfolglosen der letzten Zeit
> 
> #Köder.
> Bei den RPD und RBD sind Marshmallows wohl ein gängiger Köder. Wie sieht es denn bei uns so aus? Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Hab von Töchterchens Geburtstagstorte eine ganze Dose Minimallows über. Jetzt ist es bei mir ja eh sehr mau wenn es um Fangerfolge geht. Trotzdem überlege ich beim nächsten mal ne zweite Rute als Test auszulegen. Wer weiß, eventuell beißt mal irgendetwas.
> .


Die Dinger treiben auf, also entweder mit nem kleinen Schrot auf dem Schenkel kontern oder als Pop Up auch die übliche Art und Weise nutzen. Ich habe mal einen Winzidöbel damit gefangen, der das Wunder vollbrachte sich so zu Haken dass die Spitze durchs innere des Schädels und Auges austrat, denke Brassen könnten drauf stehen. Ess Ich lieber selber


----------



## skyduck

Slappy schrieb:


> . Die letzten male waren aber nur kleinfingerlange ans Band gegangen. Keine Ahnung ob die großen schon ruhen oder ob die Räuber bei der Winterfraß schon ordentlich zugeschlagen haben.


ja das kann ich hier auch bestätigen, bis auf eins zwei Monster kamen die letzten Male echt nur Minis... Ist das ein neuer Wurf? (die Biester laichen doch mehrmals im Jahr habe ich irgendwo gelesen). Vielleicht sind jetzt die kleinen mit den großen im Wettstreit und einfach schneller?


----------



## skyduck

Weibchen sind nach spätestens 3, Männchen nach spätestens 4 Jahren geschlechtsreif. In jeder Saison, die im Schnitt von April bis September dauert, laichen die Weibchen mehrfach ab, da sie alle 3 bis 4 Wochen neuen Laich gebildet haben (Wkipedia)


----------



## Andal

*# Sphere Griff...*

Ein Griff muss vor allem eines sein - griffig. Das wussten schon die Bauhäusler zu Dessau, dass die Form der Funktion zu folgen hat.

*# Zuckerschaum*

Marshmellos rühr ich nicht an - das Pappzeug.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Griff muss vor allem eines sein - griffig.



Ganz genau - wenn man diese Sphere vorurteilsfrei in die Hand nimmt, fühlt sich alles "richtig" an.
Ein Bekannter hat diese Ruten seit einigen Jahren im Dauereinsatz und die sehen noch aus wie neu.
Von daher scheint das Material schon sehr haltbar zu sein.
Wenn ich die mal zum halben Preis sehe, werde ich zuschlagen...


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da wurden tatsächlich schon Karpfen und Schleien in der Fulle gefangen,


Irgendwie schlägt mein Herz schneller. Dann klappt es ja dieses Jahr vielleicht doch noch mit der Schleie, nachdem mich die Teiche im Stich gelassen haben. Das wird ein schöner Sonntag, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz genau - wenn man diese Sphere vorurteilsfrei in die Hand nimmt, fühlt sich alles "richtig" an.
> Ein Bekannter hat diese Ruten seit einigen Jahren im Dauereinsatz und die sehen noch aus wie neu.
> Von daher scheint das Material schon sehr haltbar zu sein.
> Wenn ich die mal zum halben Preis sehe, werde ich zuschlagen...


So schauts aus!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> dieses Jahr vielleicht doch noch mit der Schleie,



Von dem Gedanken würde ich mich verabschieden und das nächste Jahr dafür anpeilen.


----------



## Tobias85

@skyduck: Herzlichen Glücjwunsch zur Rute!  Ich fände es spannend, wenn im Friedfischsektor vermehrt auf Ergonomie hingearbeitet wird.

#Marshmallows: Im Sommer sicher ein guter Oberflächenköder, jetzt im Winter vielleicht so Zig-Rig-mäßig im Stillwasser präsentieren? In Fließgewässern auf Grund wäre ich bei der weichen Löslichen Pampe eher skeptisch.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von dem Gedanken würde ich mich verabschieden und das nächste Jahr dafür anpeilen.


Du weißt doch, die Dummen haben meistens Glück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von dem Gedanken würde ich mich verabschieden und das nächste Jahr dafür anpeilen.


Wenn es klappt biete ich kommerzielle Guidings an der Fulle an  jederzeit zum Zielfisch mit ElPotto


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Petri zum Johnnie Und den anderen Fischen! @skyduck: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Sphere. Möge sie Dich in die höchsten Sphären der Friedfischangelei tragen. Eine wirklich geile Rute!
Bei mir hat der Postmann heute auch geklingelt und mir eine neue Ultegra XTD 5500 von Shimano gebracht. EIgentlich eine Karpfenrolle, die mir aber der Angelhändler meines Vertrauens schon vor 6 Jahren als richtig gute Rolle für die Feederangelei in großen Flüssen empfohlen hat. Er hatte recht behalten. Die Rolle hat mich auf ungezählten Touren an die großen und manchmal auch kleinen Flüsse zuverlässig begleitet Und zahlreiche schöne Fische gedrillt. Vor anderthalb Wochen wollte der Spulenhub dann nicht mehr. Irgendein Teil war abgebrochen. Ich habe bei einem Händler, der as Teil noch auf Lager hatte, gestern geordert und heute war sie bereits da. Am Wochenende wird sie gespult und dann wird sie mir hoffentlich für die nächsten 6 Jahre beim Feedern auf mittlere und weite Distanzen (und vielleicht auch mal beim Karpfenangeln) viel Freude bereiten.
Für Morgen Vormittag hat sich kurzfristig ein beruflicher Termin ergeben, der nur 20 Minuten von meinem geliebten Wiesenflüsschen stattfindet. Es ist also klar, was nach dem Termin passiert. Der Rucksack (Drennen Rucksäcke machen glücklich) ist bereits gepackt und die Ruten liegen schon im Auto. Und Ferdinand? Der darf eh fast zu jedem beruflichen Termin mit ....


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und Ferdinand? Der darf eh fast zu jedem beruflichen Termin mit ....


Ich glaube, der Ferdi ist der glücklichste Hund der Welt. Er hat auch ein gutes Herrchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Wow, das Futteral ist optisch ja fast noch beeindruckender als die Rute an sich - nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber @skyduck !

Hoffentlich hält Deine neue Ultegra länegr als ihre Vorgängerin durch - also Glückwunsch, @Wuemmehunter . Und viel Erfolg morgen am Wasser!

Danke für die vielen Hinweise in Sachen Grundeln! 
Mal sehen, wann ich diese Stelle „beackern” kann. Berichten werde ich auf jeden Fall.
Vielleicht fange ich dort ja sogar noch ne andere Species (Kauli??). Habe zu viele Maden im Kühlschrank und werds wohl mit nem Madenkorb proberen, der ist ja schnell gegen ne „Bomb” gewechselt. Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich die Silstar Traverse-X Tele-Picker nehme oder ne kurze Steckpicker (Darent Valley oder die winzige River Ambush).
Ach ja, und durch Zufall hab ich heute ne viel zu billige alte Feederrute aus England ersteigert. Wo soll das noch alles hinführen...


----------



## Tricast

Kork als Rutengriff oder?? Habe mal bei CMW auf der Seite nach Kork geschaut. 300 mm lang als Super Qualität kosten 26,90 €. Als Super Plus schon 59,90 €.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Wenn du wenig Strömung hast, dann greif lieber zur Pose, da siehst du die Bisse schneller. Die Grundeln schlucken gieriger als Barsche.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn du wenig Strömung hast, dann greif lieber zur Pose, da siehst du die Bisse schneller. Die Grundeln schlucken gieriger als Barsche.


Ganz frisch nach dem Angelschein hatte ich meinen Kumpel Mike am Rhein besucht und das erste Mal mit einer Telestippe geangelt und beim ersten Biss hieb ich recht vehement an, was dafür geführt haben dürfte, das Sergej die erste Grundel im Orbit gewesen sein dürfte.


----------



## geomas

Ähhh, fast übersehn: Petri zum späten Johnnie, lieber Minimax!

#marshmallows - nix für mich persönlich, aber generell interessant finde ich solche Sachen als Exotenköder schon. 
Was mir dabei einfällt:







...hat jemand hier schon mal diese „Puffi”-Dinger als Köder probiert? 
Ich hatte öfters Bisse darauf, habe aber noch nicht einen Fisch damit fangen können.
Die Teile sind stark auftreibend und lösen sich recht schnell vom Haken. 

#weitwurfrollen
Als groben Klotz für meine kräftigste Feeder hab ich ne Preston Extremity 620. Die kam mit ner vollwertigen E-Spule und hat schon deutlich mehr Power als meine alte Shimano-Armada. Den älteren AERO GTMs mag ich irgendwie kein schweren Körbe zumuten (also solche, wie sie mir ÖffÖff beim Coaching an der Elbe nahelegte). Was mir an der Extremity gefallen hat ist die relativ geringe Schnurkapazität (150m 0,26er oder so). Die Einstiegsmodelle von Preston und Matrix (Inertia und Aquos Ultra) kommen glaub ich ohne E-Spule, da fand ich den Preis für die Extremity-Rollen im Vergleich akzeptabel.
Die Karpfenrollen hingegen machen mir Angst ;-))


----------



## Andal

Ich hab einmal so Puff-Zeug probiert, weil ein Kollege meinte, das Zeug wäre ultimativ. Er gab mir auch welche ab. Schwarz, mit Glitzer und von unerklärlichem Geruch - in Richtung Gestank. Ende vom Lied: Schneider und ich sah aus, wie Tante Frieda auf dem Tuntenball (vom Glitzer) und hatte stinkige, klebrige Finger. Soll  mit dem Gelumpe fischen, wer will - ich nie wieder.


----------



## geomas

Haha, die „Puffi”-Dinger in meinem Bestand weisen kein Glitzer auf und sie riechen irgendwie nach Jahrmarkt (Rummel, Kirmes). 
Irgendwann werden die mir schon noch Fisch bringen. Vielleicht muß ich mit der Anköderung noch mal experimentieren.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht muß ich mit der Anköderung noch mal experimentieren.



Kleiner Metallstift am Haar als Mini-Speer war mein erster Gedanke, als du von vielen Fehlbissen schriebst.

Und @Minimax natürlich auch noch ganz herzliches Petri!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, die „Puffi”-Dinger in meinem Bestand weisen kein Glitzer auf und sie riechen irgendwie nach Jahrmarkt (Rummel, Kirmes).
> Irgendwann werden die mir schon noch Fisch bringen. Vielleicht muß ich mit der Anköderung noch mal experimentieren.


Sonst kannst du sie immer noch umpacken und beim nächsten Hallween an die Kinder verteilen. Da treibt man ja Scherze.


----------



## geomas

#grundeln
Vielleicht probiere ich erneut die Circle-Hooks mit Lebendködern. Dann mit nem sehr kurzen Vorfach. 

#puffi
Ich hab irgendwo noch weitbogige und dünndrahtige 4er Haken, die werde ich vielleicht mit den Puffis mal probieren.
Bei der Haaranköderung mit Quickstop preßt man die weichen Puffis fast zu sehr zusammen. 
Naja, weghauen werde ich die Dinger nicht. Irgendwann klappts schon noch damit.

Diverse Sorten stark aromatisierten und teilweise gefärbten Maises (??) hab ich auch noch zum Testen: Pflaume, Honig, Strawberry.
Mit etwas Glück werde ich Mitte/Ende Dezember an den Teich auf der Pferdekoppel Land fahren. Da kann ich dann eine Rute aktiv fischen und noch eine zweite mit Experimentalködern und Piepser auslegen.

Ohnehin hab ich realisiert, daß 2020 bislang ein sehr schönes Angeljahr für mich war. 
Alles, was jetzt noch kommt, begreife ich einfach als Bonus.
So einfach kann man sich das machen ;-))


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #puffi
> Ich hab irgendwo noch weitbogige und dünndrahtige 4er Haken, die werde ich vielleicht mit den Puffis mal probieren.
> Bei der Haaranköderung mit Quickstop preßt man die weichen Puffis fast zu sehr zusammen.
> Naja, weghauen werde ich die Dinger nicht. Irgendwann klappts schon noch damit.


Ich hätte noch ein Glas Puff-Pampe ubrig, orange mit dem Aroma Salmon Egg. Allerdings von der Konsistenz eines Backsteines - müffelt aber immer noch. Ein echtes Museumsstück, locker an die 20 Jahre alt und praktisch noch randvoll.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Und vielen lieben Dank für Eure Petris!
Ich hoffe, ich habe @skyduck bereits zu dem Cyberstöckchen gratuliert- und Glückwunsch auch an @Wuemmehunter zu seiner neuen alten Rolle, ich kann ihn verstehen, liebgewonnen Bewährtes ist dann plötzlich aus dem Programm. Und lieber @geomas, schön das Du Deinem Ziel nähergekommen bist, jede leichte Grundrute die jemals gebaut wurde, in deiner Sammlung zu haben. #theKurator.

#Marshmallows -seltsam, das ist Voodoo: erst gestern fiel mir eine Packung vor Monaten gekauften Minimarshmallows in die Hände. Ich dachte mir, ach, die verwende ich doch eh nie und hab sie gestern dem Familienvideoabend (Borat II) zum Frasse vorgeworfen.
Schätze, wenn selbst meine Fressschnecken das Zeug verschmähen, seh ich für meine Johnnies black. Oder ich wälz die Dinger in Curry, das könnt klappen. Aber warum eigentlich?
Hier ist das Produkt:






Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Dieses Zeug willst du wirklich dem edelsten aller Fische zum Fraße reichen?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Zeug willst du wirklich dem edelsten aller Fische zum Fraße reichen?


ja eben nicht, aber die Familie hats halt auch abgelehnt. und die Stückchen sind auch wirklich etwas klein für "the Füsch". Hinzu kommt die begrenzte Haltbarkeit im Wasser und das auftreiben. In dem Format und zu dieser Jahreszeit sind sie für meine Angelei eher nichts. 
Aber schau dir andererseits mal die kleine, praktische Konfektionierung an, die Weichheit, die Gewichstslosigkeit, ich kann mir die eigentlich gut Für Rotaugen, Güstern, Rotfedern und andere hübsche Konsorten vorstellen, dann aber in der Schönen Jahreszeit und dynamisch gefischt, treibend an freier Leine oder getrottet mit nem Dustblei als Dropper nah beim Haken. Naja, und ich schätze man kann die Teilchen mit allerlei Pülverchen farblich und geschmacklich modifizieren.


----------



## Andal

Die Familie weiss eben, was schlecht ist!

Na ja... probiers im kommenden Sommer, die wohlstandsverwahrloste Brut aus der Nachbarschaft läuft dir ja nicht davon!


----------



## geomas

Sieht auch so aus, als ob er unbegrenzt haltbar wäre, der Zucker-Schaumstoff.

Aber als jemand, der mit Haribo-Lakritz erfolgreich angelte, kann ich sämtliche Köder-Versuche nur begrüßen.


----------



## Andal

Ja ich hab auch schon Gummibärle geködert. Mit Erfolg, denn dies ist auch eine echte Köstlichkeit!


----------



## Minimax

Musste ich editieren- Herrjemine, dabei sag ich doch immer selber ständig: erst lesen, dann posten.


----------



## Andal

Ich glaube, da hast du mich falsch verstanden - lies bitte nach. Ich lobte deine Familie, dass sie so etwas nicht ißt. Und die Gabe solle an die Kinder der Nachbarn erfolgen, die das Jahr über nerven und an Halloween betteln kommen. Nichts liegt mir ferner, als dich und deine Lieben zu beleidigen, oder sonstwie negativ dastehen zu lassen!


----------



## Minimax

@Andal 
Ohje, da hast Du recht- ich hab das falsch gelesen und falsch reagiert. Ich werds natürlich sofort korrigieren-
Entschuldige bitte, lieber Ükelbruder,
reumütig,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Kein Thema... so besonders klar habe ich auch nicht formuliert und getroffen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@skyduck 
Schöne neue Browning Rute, Glückwunsch zum Erwerb.

Am Griff hat sich Browning wohl wide rwas neues ausgedacht mit den Vertiefungen im Dublon.
Ich hab von Browning noch die Ambition mit dem schwarz rot/braun Griff wo hinten abgeflacht ist damit er besser am Unterarm anliegt......war auch ne klasse sache was se da gemacht haben, angenehm zum Fischen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Browning ist ein sehr gute Firma - die wissen was sie tun.. .
Von denen ist auch meine einzige noch vorhandene schwere Feeder, eine Syntec in 420cm -180gr.
Obwohl ich die schon lange fische, deutlich über 10 Jahre, ist die noch immer so gut, dass sich bei mir noch nie das Bedürfniss eingestellt hat mir ne Bessere zu kaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Browning ist ein sehr gute Firma - die wissen was sie tun.. .



Den Eindruck hatte ich lange nicht mehr!
Alle günstigen und mittelpreisigen Stöcker schwerer, klobiger und billiger verarbeitet als vergleichbare Konkurrenz. Die Rollen auch so lala.....viel ist von der einstigen Kultmarke leider nicht übrig.

Aber ich finde es toll dass sie mal wieder eine richtig gute Rute rausgehauen haben.

Früher gab es tolle Ruten von Brwoning. Von Champions Choice Bolo bis zu den Bob Nudd Feederruten.
Danach kam nix qualitativ Hochwertiges mehr, leider.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich fand die Black Magic Serie seinerzeit (als @Fantastic Fishing  uns angefüttert hatte) gut und Fische die kurze carp bomb feeder immernoch gerne trotz homöopathischer pseudoverkorkung. Mit der Kleinen Black Magic Rolle bin ich auch zufrieden und sie wirkt Wertig, allerdings habe ich sie nur gekauft weil sie im Angebot war und eine (Graphit-) E Spule dabei hatte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nichts liegt mir ferner, als den Spannungsbogen künstlich aufrecht zu erhalten und scheinbar sinnfreie Andeutungen von mir zu geben, lieber Mini!
> 
> Bei meinem Projekt kommt es jedenfalls maßgeblich auf die Länge an, um zu 'befriedigenden' Ergebnissen zu kommen - und natürlich auch auf die Breite. Keine Angst, ich werd euch mit ausreichend Bildmaterial versorgen, wenn ich dann am Wasser...stehe. *hust


Möge es gelingen und harmonieren! 
Immer schön, wenn man bei stattfindenen Geheimprojekten etwas mehr weiß!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> #Browning Sphere
> 
> Oh GLS fährt bei uns zur Bestform auf. Heute kam das Wahnsinns-Teil schon. Was soll ich sagen, das Gewicht bei der Länge ist schon spektakulär.
> 
> Die Rute ist wahnsinnig dünn wirkt jetzt aber nicht so unbeholfen und zart wie es jetzt aus mancher Beschreibung hervorgeht.


Interessant zu wissen ist, ob das dünne HT bzw. die Rute (immerhin nur 330) bis in den Griff nicht bei jeder Aktion sehr mitschwingt, dazu bin ich schon gespannt auf den Erfahrungsbericht  !


----------



## geomas

Meine erste „gute” Friedfischrute war und ist ne Browning. Xitan sowieso 13ft Posenrute, schon mit abgeflachtem Griff. 
Prima Rute, leider nutze ich sie viel zu selten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ja eben nicht, aber die Familie hats halt auch abgelehnt.


Fische die selbst hungrige Katzen nicht fressen (wie vielste Puffforellen), sind nicht für den menschlichen Verzehr geeignet,
und künstliche Sachen, die hungrige Menschlein nichtmal anrühren, sollte man seinen Lieblingsfischen auch nicht mit großen Erwartungen vorsetzen.
Zuviel zum Thema Vorkoster - immer gut wenn man die wie ein römischer Cäsar hat!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Meine erste „gute” Friedfischrute war und ist ne Browning. Xitan sowieso 13ft Posenrute, schon mit abgeflachtem Griff.
> Prima Rute, leider nutze ich sie viel zu selten.




Xitan und Xitan Ultra sind auch Ruten aus der genannten guten Browning-Zeit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es läuft zwar nicht gerade wie‘s Brezelbacken, aber 4 Plötzen konnte ich bereits fangen.


----------



## hester

Browning, da habe ich auch paar Ruten. Angefangen mit der Carboxy Super Match in 14 ft, Champions Choice Supermatch in 13 ft, 2xChampions Choice Stillwater 80gr. in 12 ft, Champions Choice Superbomb in 10 ft 50gr., 2x Commercial King Wand in 8 ft. Die Champions Choice Serie war der Vorgänger der Sphere, alles hervorragende Ruten. Die Carboxy Super Match aus Anfang der 90er ist bis heute für mich eine der besten Matchruten die ich kenne und war verantwortlich für einen gewissen Browning Fable bei mir. Wie Professor Tinca aber schon gesagt hat ist es leider auch nicht mehr so, der laufende Modellwechsel macht es nicht gerade besser.


----------



## hester

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es läuft zwar nicht gerade wie‘s Brezelbacken, aber 4 Plötzen konnte ich bereits fangen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360175


Glückwunsch, dafür lief es bei mir am See überhaupt nicht. Kein einziger Zupfer an den 2 Pickerruten, nur kalte Hände und ne kalte Nase. Maden, Mais, nix.
Mein Junior mit Pellet und Boilie, nix. Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Ruten aus der Zeit könnten alle nochmal neu aufgelegt werden meinetwegen.


----------



## Andal

Kann sich noch wer an die Zeiten erinnern, als man als ernsthafter Barbenfischer einfach eine Browning Feeder haben musste und sich ein Zanderangler ohne Damokles erst gar nicht am Fluss zeigen brauchte? Angler hätten bald ihre Gattin für die pausenlos vergriffene Zanderkant drangegeben. Für bestimmte Matchruten von Shimano wurden Gebrauchtpreise geboten, die über dem Neuwert lagen... Die Zeiten sind, Gott Lob, heute vorbei und jeder, wirklich jeder findet seinen Stock. Was dann jeder so für sich selber den "Heiligen Gral" nennen mag ist nicht mehr von Bedeutung. Mich überzeugen Korum und Shakespeare, den nächsten Drennan und Middy, der dritte schwört auf S. Himano und Browning. Und KEINER hat Unrecht.

The man (or woman) makes the angler, not the tackle!


----------



## hester

Andal schrieb:


> Kann sich noch wer an die Zeiten erinnern, als man als ernsthafter Barbenfischer einfach eine Browning Feeder haben musste und sich ein Zanderangler ohne Damokles erst gar nicht am Fluss zeigen brauchte? Angler hätten bald ihre Gattin für die pausenlos vergriffene Zanderkant drangegeben. Für bestimmte Matchruten von Shimano wurden Gebrauchtpreise geboten, die über dem Neuwert lagen... Die Zeiten sind, Gott Lob, heute vorbei und jeder, wirklich jeder findet seinen Stock. Was dann jeder so für sich selber den "Heiligen Gral" nennen mag ist nicht mehr von Bedeutung. Mich überzeugen Korum und Shakespeare, den nächsten Drennan und Middy, der dritte schwört auf S. Himano und Browning. Und KEINER hat Unrecht.
> 
> The man (or woman) makes the angler, not the tackle!


Genau so isses.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Ruten aus der Zeit könnten alle nochmal neu aufgelegt werden meinetwegen.


Da gäbe es ein ganze Menge an Ruten, die man heute gerne neu auflegen dürfte. Selbst von Firmen, über die wir bisweilen die Nase rümpfen. Balzer hatte mit den Magna-Serien Ende der 90er wirklich gutes am Start. Ebenso Cormoran. Das war teilweise kein Billo-Schrot... eine Holger Menne für die Raketenpose hätte ich heute noch sehr gerne. Oder die Speciland der ersten Serie. Kein Bruch!
Oder von der D.A.M. die Telefino, von Daiwa die Porgy Pig. Saudummer Name, aber köstliche Ruten...


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Kann sich noch wer an die Zeiten erinnern, als man als ernsthafter Barbenfischer einfach eine Browning Feeder haben musste und sich ein Zanderangler ohne Damokles erst gar nicht am Fluss zeigen brauchte? Angler hätten bald ihre Gattin für die pausenlos vergriffene Zanderkant drangegeben. Für bestimmte Matchruten von Shimano wurden Gebrauchtpreise geboten, die über dem Neuwert lagen... Die Zeiten sind, Gott Lob, heute vorbei und jeder, wirklich jeder findet seinen Stock. Was dann jeder so für sich selber den "Heiligen Gral" nennen mag ist nicht mehr von Bedeutung. Mich überzeugen Korum und Shakespeare, den nächsten Drennan und Middy, der dritte schwört auf S. Himano und Browning. Und KEINER hat Unrecht.
> 
> The man (or woman) makes the angler, not the tackle!



Ich verstehe schon worauf Du hinaus möchtest. Du hast Recht, für jeden bietet der Markt heute zufriedenstellendes Gerät welches den Zweck erfüllt. Wie bei Autos, so richtig schlechte bekommst heute auch nicht mehr.
Je nachdem was man ausgeben mag oder kann, ein jeder findet taugliche Ruten die ihn im betreffenden Segment überzeugen.
Aber, aber, es gibt nunmal immer noch sehr hochwertige Ruten, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Die sind einfach nunmal klar besser wie die Masse und werden weiterhin ihre Bedeutung wegen überragender Qualität haben. Bin mit meinem kleinen Rutenwäldchen auch zufrieden, aber wohlwissend das es da auch noch was gibt, was berechtigt nahe an High End ist, nach heutigem Stand.
Die "Gralsruten" wird es immer geben.


----------



## Andal

Man stelle doch nur mal in einem Forum die Frage nach "einer Feederrute für mittlere Flüsse".

Von der 19,95 € Chinarute, bis zum handgemachten Unikat für hunderte von Euronen wird alles genannt werden - je nach dem, was grad so im heimischen Rutenschrank dämmert, was man selber hat und was man mal gelesen hat. Und irgendwie hat keiner so ganz und gar Unrecht. Mit jedem der aufgezählten Stecken lässt sich ein Futterkorb ins Wasser befördern und ein Fisch fangen.

Wenn einem die Rute bestens an der Hand liegt, wenn sie zur Verlängerung des eigenen Armes wird, ist alles gut. Scheissegal, was sie gekostet hat und wer sie zusammengefünferlt hat. So basic!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon worauf Du hinaus möchtest. Du hast Recht, für jeden bietet der Markt heute zufriedenstellendes Gerät welches den Zweck erfüllt. Wie bei Autos, so richtig schlechte bekommst heute auch nicht mehr.
> Je nachdem was man ausgeben mag oder kann, ein jeder findet taugliche Ruten die ihn im betreffenden Segment überzeugen.
> Aber, aber, es gibt nunmal immer noch sehr hochwertige Ruten, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Die sind einfach nunmal klar besser wie die Masse und werden weiterhin ihre Bedeutung wegen überragender Qualität haben. Bin mit meinem kleinen Rutenwäldchen auch zufrieden, aber wohlwissend das es da auch noch was gibt, was berechtigt nahe an High End ist, nach heutigem Stand.
> Die "Gralsruten" wird es immer geben.


So ist es. Aber ich habe es mir abgewöhnt, eine Rute nach einem einzigen Detail in Bausch und Bogen zu bewerten. Auch wenn der Griff der Sphere nicht den Schönheitspreis gewinnt, er liegt sowas von gut in der Hand! Kommt es bei einem Griff nicht vor allem darauf an? Was nützt mir der tollste AAA+ Kork, wenn er in MEINER Hand nur liegt, wie eine runde Nudel?


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr interessant finde ich den von Dir erwähnten China Markt, bzw. die China Rute @Andal
Den durchforste ich nun auch schon eine Weile, studiere Foren und Aussagen von Nutzern solcher Ruten, welche auch selbst den Vergleich zu hier hochwertigen haben. Da kann man jetzt schon fündig werden. Die nächsten Jahre werden da mit Sicherheit wahnsinnig erfreulich. Schon jetzt scheint es das ein oder andere Modell zu geben, wo man hier auf dem Markt, selbe Qualität, nur anderer Name, etliche(!) Euros mehr hinlegt. Um ein Vielfaches.
Aber war hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehr interessant finde ich den von Dir erwähnten China Markt, bzw. die China Rute @Andal
> Den durchforste ich nun auch schon eine Weile, studiere Foren und Aussagen von Nutzern solcher Ruten, welche auch selbst den Vergleich zu hier hochwertigen haben. Da kann man jetzt schon fündig werden. Die nächsten Jahre werden da mit Sicherheit wahnsinnig erfreulich. Schon jetzt scheint es das ein oder andere Modell zu geben, wo man hier auf dem Markt, selbe Qualität, nur anderer Name, etliche(!) Euros mehr hinlegt. Um ein Vielfaches.
> Aber war hier nicht das Thema.


Da bin ich auch immer mehr am schielen. Bei den aufgerufene Preisen ist auch nicht mehr hin, als eine große Pizza mit Cola.


----------



## Tobias85

Heute wurde ich arg enttäuscht von dpd. Meine neue Rute, sehnlichst erwartet, sollte heute hier ankommen. Im 10-Minuten-Takt hab ich das Live-Tracking aktualisiert und geschaut, wo der Wagen grade fährt und wie viele Stopps er noch machen muss, bevor er zu mir kommt. Dann war es soweit: Nur noch 1 Stopp, der Wagen war schon in der Nachbarschaft, da sehe ich ihn - wie er mit voller Geschwindigkeit an unserer Straße vorbei rast und wenige Momente später sprang die Anzeige im Tracking auf "Die Adresse konnte nicht gefunden werden"      Ja sorry, so eine normal große, an der Einfahrt nicht zugebaute Seitenstraße mit angegliedertem Neubaugebiet und über 30 Gebäuden kann man schonmal übersehen...also zumindest, wenn man es denn will.

Laut Paketzentrum kann ich wohl erst Montag mit erneutem Zustellversuch rechnen, Samstags werden nur verderbliche Sachen und Medikamente transportiert, nur wenn noch Platz ist, kommen noch andere Pakete in die Karre.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Heute wurde ich arg enttäuscht von dpd. Meine neue Rute, sehnlichst erwartet, sollte heute hier ankommen. Im 10-Minuten-Takt hab ich das Live-Tracking aktualisiert und geschaut, wo der Wagen grade fährt und wie viele Stopps er noch machen muss, bevor er zu mir kommt. Dann war es soweit: Nur noch 1 Stopp, der Wagen war schon in der Nachbarschaft, da sehe ich ihn - wie er mit voller Geschwindigkeit an unserer Straße vorbei rast und wenige Momente später sprang die Anzeige im Tracking auf "Die Adresse konnte nicht gefunden werden"      Ja sorry, so eine normal große, an der Einfahrt nicht zugebaute Seitenstraße mit angegliedertem Neubaugebiet und über 30 Gebäuden kann man schonmal übersehen...also zumindest, wenn man es denn will.
> 
> Laut Paketzentrum kann ich wohl erst Montag mit erneutem Zustellversuch rechnen, Samstags werden nur verderbliche Sachen und Medikamente transportiert, nur wenn noch Platz ist, kommen noch andere Pakete in die Karre.


Mögen dem Fahrer 10.000 Kamelflöhe das Skrotum besiedeln und er keine Hand zum kratzen frei haben!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Heute wurde ich arg enttäuscht von dpd. Meine neue Rute, sehnlichst erwartet, sollte heute hier ankommen. Im 10-Minuten-Takt hab ich das Live-Tracking aktualisiert und geschaut, wo der Wagen grade fährt und wie viele Stopps er noch machen muss, bevor er zu mir kommt. Dann war es soweit: Nur noch 1 Stopp, der Wagen war schon in der Nachbarschaft, da sehe ich ihn - wie er mit voller Geschwindigkeit an unserer Straße vorbei rast und wenige Momente später sprang die Anzeige im Tracking auf "Die Adresse konnte nicht gefunden werden"



Arrrgh, das ist das schlümmste! Ist mir auch schonmal passiert, und natürlich immer vorm Wochenende. Die Schattenseite des Livetrackings. Mein Herz ist in dieser schwarzen Stunde ganz bei Dir.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> So ist es. Aber ich habe es mir abgewöhnt, eine Rute nach einem einzigen Detail in Bausch und Bogen zu bewerten. Auch wenn der Griff der Sphere nicht den Schönheitspreis gewinnt, er liegt sowas von gut in der Hand! Kommt es bei einem Griff nicht vor allem darauf an? Was nützt mir der tollste AAA+ Kork, wenn er in MEINER Hand nur liegt, wie eine runde Nudel?


Hast du Angst, dass der Griff dann mit einer anderen runden Nudel in deinen Händen konkurriert und du sie verwechselst?   
Andersrum: Was bringt es mir einen dreistelligen Betrag in eine Rute zu investieren,  die in meinen Augen so hässlich ist dass sie nur zum nachtangeln taugen würde?


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast du Angst, dass der Griff dann mit einer anderen runden Nudel in deinen Händen konkurriert und du sie verwechselst?
> Andersrum: Was bringt es mir einen dreistelligen Betrag in eine Rute zu investieren,  die in meinen Augen so hässlich ist dass sie nur zum nachtangeln taugen würde?


Daderfür gibt es ja Ruten, die dir gefallen und die dir liegen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Andersrum: Was bringt es mir einen dreistelligen Betrag in eine Rute zu investieren,  die in meinen Augen so hässlich ist dass sie nur zum nachtangeln taugen würde?


Dann müsste die Rute Rosafarben sein, dann, nur dann


----------



## Captain_H00k

@skyduck Was soll man da sagen,just woooow 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch,Optik find ich richtig nice & clean !!!
Halt nicht klassisch, aber trotzdem hat das Style finde ich ! Dazu so filigran,aber bestimmt trotzdem powerful,richtig gut 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich lange nicht mehr!
> Alle günstigen und mittelpreisigen Stöcker schwerer, klobiger und billiger verarbeitet als vergleichbare Konkurrenz. Die Rollen auch so lala.....viel ist von der einstigen Kultmarke leider nicht übrig.
> 
> Aber ich finde es toll dass sie mal wieder eine richtig gute Rute rausgehauen haben.
> 
> Früher gab es tolle Ruten von Brwoning. Von Champions Choice Bolo bis zu den Bob Nudd Feederruten.
> Danach kam nix qualitativ Hochwertiges mehr, leider.



Ich hab ja die Argon Feeder für den Rhein,ist eine eher "günstigere" Browning.Dazu kann ich folgendes sagen,der Blank und die Spitzen sind nach wie vor richtig richtig gut imho.
Die 150g max haut die auch ohne Probleme raus,und wurde sogar schon überstrapaziert,ohne dass es ne Spitze gekillt hat.Bisserkennung ebenfalls top,handling und Verarbeitung top,besonders die Lackierung am Griff ist sehr hübsch,bis auf einen Punkt der mich schon etwas wurmt...es ist fake Kork verbaut,bzw Tapete 
Wobei ich auch da gelernt habe,es gibt selbst dabei diverse Level.Hab Ruten da löst sich die Tapete direkt,ne Daiwa als Bspl,oder selbst bei der Trabucco ist der Griff aus der hauchdünnen Korktapete die sich leicht lösen kann oder schneller lädiert.
Das ist bei der Browning nicht der Fall,die hat jetzt ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel,und da löst sich absolut nix !
Duplon was am Rest des Griffes verbaut ist auch super solide.Also von daher kann ich jetzt im Nachinein sagen,die Rute kann man trotz dieses Wermutstropfens bedenkenlos empfehlen,und das Angeln damit macht einfach nur Laune 
Wüsste auch spontan nicht, wer in der Preisklasse und dem was man dafür geboten bekommt da brauchbare Alternativen liefert,besonders für die hohen WG Feedern mit 100g aufwärts,da gibts glaube ich einfach kaum gute Konkurrenz


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß es ruhig blieb an Deinen Pickern und auch an den Peitschen Deines Sohnes, lieber @hester .
Manchmal ist eben der Wurm drin.

Ich meine eine Verschiebung der Beißphasen in Richtung späte Dämmerung beobachtet zu haben (bezogen auf „Silverfish” am Fluß nebenan).

@Tobias85 - ohh, Mist, das ist ja extrem ärgerlich.
Aber die (alle) Paketdienste werden wohl immer wieder positive und negative Überraschungen für uns alle bereithalten. 
Frag mal den Sprtsfrnd @rustaweli ...
Und mir ist ne üble Verspätung immer noch lieber als Bruch oder ein Verlust.


----------



## Hecht100+

Paketdienste sind ja wohl total überfordert, @Slappy sein Paket ist 10 Häuser weiter in der Garage abgestellt worden. Zum Glück kennt man sich hier in der Straße. Ansonsten wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, 10 Häuser weiter zu suchen.


----------



## geomas

Spannende Diskussion hier zum Thema Ruten und Marken. 
Nur ne Vermutung: möglicherweise lassen sich einige Top-Ruten der 90er und 2000er Jahre heute nicht mehr zu markttauglichen Preisen (nach-) produzieren.
Okay, Käufer für die absolute Spitze wird es immer gaben, aber der Marktdruck „von unten” setzt den etblierten Firmen sicher zu.
Preston (neue Reihe „Ignition”) oder Drennan (mit der Red Range) halten mit Einstiegsmodellen dagegen.

Mal sehen, was aus Projekten wie den ausschließlich direkt vermarkteten Cadence-Sachen wird. Ob das die Zukunft ist? 
Drüben im UK haben sie ja die regelmäßigen Matches, wo man vermutlich mit „Markenbotschaftern” oder Teamanglern ins Gespräch kommen kann.
Ob so etwas hier funktionieren würde?
Ich finds spannend.


Ach ja - von MS oder Zammataro hab ich garnix aus deren „Ranges”. 
Die werden ja auch gebraucht zu relativ hohen Preisen gehandelt - ist vermutlich tauglicher Stoff oder gar noch besser?
Habe leider letztes Jahr ein absolutes Dumpingangebot neuer Zammataro-Ruten verpaßt, das ärgert mich immer noch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Dann müsste die Rute Rosafarben sein, dann, nur dann


Ach, italienische Ruten machen mir fast schon traditionell das verlieben meist sehr schwer.

Ich muss sagen, was mich am Umzug überrascht hat: mein gesamtes Angelzeug  entspricht einem  prall gefüllten Kombi- da geht noch was

#zammataro #msrange
Hatte bislang nur das Vergnügen mit Blei, Körben, Nubbsies und Fressalien der Marken und das hinter liess generell einen guten Eindruck, auf der letzten Stippermesse (welche hoffentlich nicht die letzte war!) Behinderte ich eine MS Range Gerte bis 60gr iirc, leider habe ich mir das Modell nicht gemerkt.
Für ~90 Euro ein scharfes aber hässliches Teil.


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> ja das kann ich hier auch bestätigen, bis auf eins zwei Monster kamen die letzten Male echt nur Minis... Ist das ein neuer Wurf? (die Biester laichen doch mehrmals im Jahr habe ich irgendwo gelesen). Vielleicht sind jetzt die kleinen mit den großen im Wettstreit und einfach schneller?


Möglich 


skyduck schrieb:


> Weibchen sind nach spätestens 3, Männchen nach spätestens 4 Jahren geschlechtsreif. In jeder Saison, die im Schnitt von April bis September dauert, laichen die Weibchen mehrfach ab, da sie alle 3 bis 4 Wochen neuen Laich gebildet haben (Wkipedia)





Tobias85 schrieb:


> #Marshmallows: Im Sommer sicher ein guter Oberflächenköder, jetzt im Winter vielleicht so Zig-Rig-mäßig im Stillwasser präsentieren? In Fließgewässern auf Grund wäre ich bei der weichen Löslichen Pampe eher skeptisch.


Hmmmm. Ich werde einfach mal testen. 


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Paketdienste sind ja wohl total überfordert, @Slappy sein Paket ist 10 Häuser weiter in der Garage abgestellt worden. Zum Glück kennt man sich hier in der Straße. Ansonsten wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, 10 Häuser weiter zu suchen.


Waaaas? 
Aber die Adresse hatte ich richtig drauf, oder?


----------



## Hecht100+

Adresse passte, Hermesfahrer war blind.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, was mich am Umzug überrascht hat: mein gesamtes Angelzeug entspricht einem prall gefüllten Kombi- da geht noch was



Kauf dir einfach mal ein richtiges Anglerauto - Sprinter oder sowas...


----------



## Kochtopf

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @skyduck: Herzlichen Glücjwunsch zur Rute!  Ich fände es spannend, wenn im Friedfischsektor vermehrt auf Ergonomie hingearbeitet wird.
> 
> #Marshmallows: Im Sommer sicher ein guter Oberflächenköder, jetzt im Winter vielleicht so Zig-Rig-mäßig im Stillwasser präsentieren? In Fließgewässern auf Grund wäre ich bei der weichen Löslichen Pampe eher skeptisch.


Halten bei kühlerem Wasser eigentlich okay, besser als viele Brotflocken


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Schade, daß es ruhig blieb an Deinen Pickern und auch an den Peitschen Deines Sohnes, lieber @hester .
> Manchmal ist eben der Wurm drin.
> 
> Ich meine eine Verschiebung der Beißphasen in Richtung späte Dämmerung beobachtet zu haben (bezogen auf „Silverfish” am Fluß nebenan).
> 
> @Tobias85 - ohh, Mist, das ist ja extrem ärgerlich.
> Aber die (alle) Paketdienste werden wohl immer wieder positive und negative Überraschungen für uns alle bereithalten.
> Frag mal den Sprtsfrnd @rustaweli ...
> Und mir ist ne üble Verspätung immer noch lieber als Bruch oder ein Verlust.



Ich habe es eigentlich schon verdrängt.  
Paketverfolgung, angeblich zugestellt. Mail. Tage später angeblich wieder zugestellt. Mail, Reklamationsverfahren. Tage später Anruf von einem Fahrer samt kurioser Fragen. Am nächsten Tag geht die Klingel und ein Nachbar von Straßen weiter steht mit dem Paket da. Einzige Verbindung - Stadt und Hausnummer gleich.
Aber dafür nenne ich jetzt eine so unendlich lange von mir gesuchte Rute mein Eigen. Durch die Hände von meinem hochgeschätzten, liebenswürdigen Ükelbruder @geomas geglitten.
Eine Reise von Nord nach Süd hinter sich. Eine Schwedin, jedoch wanderte die Familie dann in die USA aus und sie zog es zu Geo und nun zu mir.
Ich bin hoch glücklich, auch wenn sie nicht aus UK ist. Ja, auch Schwedinnen können glücklich machen.
Ihr Name - ABU Garcia, mit den Traummaßen Legerlite 112a, Swing Tip. 
Nächste Woche gehen wir aus. Morgen habe ich nur kurz Zeit und werde daher einen Smalltalk mit Meister Esox halten, falls er mir eine Audienz zu gewähren vermag.
"Dank" erneut ausgedehnter Kurzarbeit ab nächster Woche, habe ich wieder mehr Zeit. Diese möchte ich mit der Dame zelebrieren anstelle eines nur kurzen Stelldicheins am Samstag Morgen.
Auch hier nochmals danke lieber Geo! Hast mächtig was offen!

Zur Streiterei um Aussehen - vergeßt bitte alle nicht das Geschmäcker verschieden sind und Schönheit immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt!
Mir gefällt die Sphere.


----------



## skyduck

# Paketzustellung

Ja Hermes ist da bei uns auch der Schlimmste (obwohl sich glaube ich der Topkandidat da immer mal ändert von Jahr zu Jahr)
Aber mit denen schon oft genug gehabt, Montag bestellt dann steht alles bis Donnerstag auf eingeliefert, für Freitag solls kommen, irgendwann springt es dann auf Samstag (wo es dann doch nicht zugestellt wird)...






so der Kram für morgen ist gepackt. Neben der Tricast Wand und der Silstar Picker kommt völlig spontan und unerwartet die Sphere zur ihrer Jungfernfahrt. ans Wasser. Ich bin echt gespannt was die jetzt wirklich kann. Für Diskussionsstoff hat sie mit ihren offenherzigen Skandallook ja schon zu genüge gesorgt...


----------



## Minimax

#Rutenliebe
Also für mich war bzw. ist die Neuanschaffungsrute des Jahres die kleine Darent Valley. Und zwar weit, weit vor allen anderen neuen Ruten dieses Jahres, oder länger, sogar noch weit vor der wirklich tollen Acco Plus Feeder.
Seit uns Geo auf der Stippermesse einander vorgestellt hat, wars um mich geschehen. Und aus dieser Begegnung ist eine echte, tiefe Liebe gewachsen und so hat das herrliche Stöckchen mich das ganze Jahr über begleitet und war für die meisten und besten Fische des Jahres verantwortlich, darunter ein doppelter Johnnie PB und die Entdeckung der brandenburgischen Spezialgründlinge, mehrere leckere Grundelpfannen und natürlich vieler wunderbarer Johnnies. So hat diese Rute das Annus horribilis zumindest anglerisch für mich ausgeglichen.
Ich bin richtig monogam geworden, und nach den vielen Experimenten der letzten Tage für die Dunkeldöbelei habe ich mich gestern am wohlsten gefühlt als ich die kleine Darent in WIndböen, Kälte und Regen an meiner Seite wusste. Da können die Töchter der Herren Drennan, Shimano, Greys, Spochtecks und Daiwa wenig machen, als empört mit dem Fächer wedeln und die Augen rollen, das bescheidene Kind der Tackle Box hat mich verzaubert, und inzwischen ist die kleine Rute so mit 
Mana aufgeladen das Elmsfeuer und Kriechströme den Blank entlangtanzen- spart Knicklichter.
Ja, und deswegen hab ich letzte Woche aus Sicherheitsgründen a la Nordlicht ein weiteres Exemplar fürs Archiv bestellt (oder für die Ray Walton) und weil Weihnachten naht, und überhaupt, und Karmamässig und Nachwuchsförderung etc.etc.blabla ein weiteres für den kleinen Nachbarsjungen der Missusmama. Kann mir übrigens keine bessere Kinderrute vorstellen, mit der Universalität, Gutmütigkeit und für kleine Menschen praktischen 8ft, kurzem Griff und Leichtigkeit. Verflixt, schätze der kleine Gesetzesbrecher könnte sogar illegal einen Spinner montieren, und es würde klappen.
Ja, so verhält sichs mit grossen Namen, guten Ruten und echter Liebe,
hg
Minimax


----------



## hester

MS-Range hab ich zwei Matchruten, sind jetzt keine "Wow" Ruten aber für ihren Preis, waren um die 100.- €, ganz gute Ruten. Die Ringe vom Durchmesser etwas größer, ganz gut für Stopperknoten und vernünftige Rollenhalter und Griffe, sind in meinen Augen empfehlenswert. Gerade bei Matchruten wird es langsam schwierig noch welche zu finden, zumindest hier am Markt. Das Angebot ist doch merklich zurückgegangen, anscheinend konzentrieren sich die Hersteller fast nur noch auf Feederruten oder Carpwaggler.
Die Auswahl die es früher gab ist vorbei.


----------



## geomas

Die Darent Valley 8ft ist auch für mich ein absoluter Bringer. Die Kunstköder-Nummer habe ich mit ihr bereits absolviert (gelbe Spitze) - funktioniert prima.
Ne phantastische Rute für kleine Gewässer oder beengte Swims. Und zusammengepackt ist sie wirklich winzig. Ob die in den Kofferraum eines Original-Mini passen würde?

Die schönste neue Rute hab ich „doppelt” - das ist das für Browning handgebaute Picker-Paar von Alan Brown. 
Die 7ft ist superweich, die 10ft schon deutlich universeller einsetzbar. Für die Döbelei ist mir die aber nix.

Meine derzeitigen Lieblingsruten sind aber wohl die Drennan IM 8 Bomb Rod und die alte Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder. Letztere sah ich gerade bei ebay und habe ein niedriges Gebot abgegeben - das Resultat könnt Ihr Euch sicher vorstellen.
Bei beiden Ruten ist der Kontakt zum Fisch irgendwie direkter als mit den anderen Ruten. Ich kann es schlecht beschreiben, auf jeden Fall ist die Aktion bei diesen Peitschen in meinen Augen perfekt.

Die federleichte Acolyte 9ft habe ich erst wenige Male gefischt - auf jeden Fall ne wunderbare leichte Feederrute. 
Für den Einsatz im „Busch” ist sie mir zu zart. 

Bin gespannt, wann und wie die beiden (für ihre Verhältnisse) schnelleren alten Feederruten zum ersten Mal zum Einsatz kommen.
Für die vielfach-teilige Tri-Cast Legend kommt Anfang der Woche wohl die ihr zugedachte Rolle, die schlanke Drennan Super-Feeder bekommt dann „frische Spitzen”. 
Und auch eine Drennan Series 7 Carp Waggler (nicht Pellet-Waggler) soll sich noch bewähren dürfen.

Hab bislang in diesem Jahr sehr viel dazugelernt, eine unfaßbare Menge an Gerätschaften dazugekauft und bei einigen Reinfällen und Mißerfolgen doch auch sehr, sehr viele schöne Stunden am Wasser erleben dürfen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich war viel zu wenig angeln, nach einem vielversprechenden ersten Halbjahr. Besonders freut mich aus einer Zufallsmethode eine "eigene" entwickelt zu haben mit der ich wiederholt Döbel jenseits der 50cm Marke fangen konnte. Es wurden teils abstruse Tackleanschaffungen getätigt, besonderen Spaß haben die Paarungen Bolo+Pin, Match+Pin und Lachsrute+Multi gemacht. Schön fand ich es jedesmal mit @Jason am Wasser, seine Geheimteiche sind wirklich tolle Gewässer und es war schön wenigstens im Kleinen ükeln zu können, nachdem die Stippermesse als Ükeltreff unmittelbar vor den Beginn der Coronazahl fiel


----------



## Andal

2020 war nicht schlecht, also anglerisch. Halt ausschließlich der Rhein, weil direkt vor der Haustüre und ohne Fahrerei zu erreichen. Hat schon gepasst.
Was mir absolut nicht gepasst hat, waren die wenigen Treffen. Im Grunde genommen zwei. Die Stippermesse und die Kulturtage im Odenwald. Das ist einfach zu wenig, aber was will man machen.


----------



## geomas

Die Stippermesse und mein „Crash-Kurs” bei ÖffÖff waren absolute Highlights des Jahres, keine Frage.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch erneut unseren PröfPröf heimsuchen, aber dazu kam es nicht (hoffentlich nur aufgeschoben).
Ein anderer Ükel, der sich in meiner Heimatstadt erstaunlich gut auskennt, kommt evtl. im Dezember (kurz) hoch an die Küste.
Auf das Treffen freue ich mich schon sehr.

Na, erstmal stehen ja die Ükeltreffen in westlichen Regionen an - hoffentlich habt Ihr mächtig Spaß und auch mal ein Fisch am Band, @Jason und @Kochtopf  sowie natürlich auch @Thomas. , @Captain_H00k und @rhinefisher !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> aber wohlwissend das es da auch noch was gibt, was berechtigt nahe an High End ist, nach heutigem Stand.
> Die "Gralsruten" wird es immer geben.


Glaub das bloß nicht mit den Überruten, denn es ist schlichtweg unmöglich, sogar für mich leicht mathematisch hart zu beweisen.

1. Es gibt Eigenschaften einer Rute, die sich manifest ausschließen, die nicht gleichzeitig in einer Rute sein können:  lang oder kurz, hart oder weich, stark oder schwach, schnell oder langsam, parabol sanft oder spitzig eckig hart, robust schwer oder empfindlich leicht, viellagig stabil geschützt und lahmer oder rasante Kohlefaser und empfindlich, usw. usw., es ist ein entweder oder.
Bestenfalls erkennt man im Laufe der Zeit und eigener zunehmender Erfahrungen und der Vielzahl durchprobierter Geräte, welche Eigenschaften der Rute welche Vorteile am Fisch bringen.
2. Einige Eigenschaften sind mal nützlich und mal nicht, also wie bei Werkzeug: Der Kreuzschrauber, Schlitzschrauber oder Torxschrauber sind mal gut und mal untauglich. So ist das bei Ruten auch, eine Eigenschaft ist für das eine gut, für das andere eher schlecht.
3. Da man die Eigenschaften nicht dynamisch umstellen kann, sondern eine Rute passend "schreinern" muss, auch für den führenden Angler in seinen Körpermaßen wie einen Schuh, ist sie eben spezifisch in ihrem Positivprofil und ihrem Negativprofil.
4. Es gibt also keine Rute, die alles kann. Aber eine Rute, die für einen Angler oder Anglerin sehr viel kann. Also sehr subjektiv und nicht universal objektiv.
Ergo es gibt keine labelbaren Gralsruten oder Überruten, die jeder Angler so sieht oder empfindet. 
Von daher ist allen Fremdempfehlungen und Lobpreisungen erstmal bis zur eigenen Überprüfung zu mißtrauen, weil es prinzipiell immer ein Kompromiss ist, wo man sich auch mit den herausgefundenen negativen Seiten arrangieren muss.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Na, erstmal stehen ja die Ükeltreffen in westlichen Regionen an - hoffentlich habt Ihr mächtig Spaß und auch mal ein Fisch am Band, @Jason und @Kochtopf sowie natürlich auch @Thomas. , @Captain_H00k und @rhinefisher !


Spaß werden wir bestimmt haben, beim Fisch wird es schon schwieriger da wir hier in den letzten 3 Tagen einen erheblichen Temperatursturz hatten, und ich leider auch noch keine Erfahrung habe mit Döbel und kalt.
Für Bilder mit Fisch kann ich aber sorgen, habe gerade welche aus der Truhe geholt (keine Döbel), Promis" haben es mit Zander ja schon vorgemacht


----------



## rustaweli

@Nordlichtangler
Ich glaube Du hast mich da falsch verstanden. Den Begriff "Gralsruten" zitierte ich nicht in Verbindung mit Alleskönner. Gerade wer wie wir auch gern spinnt, weiß das doch.
Die eine performt in ihrem WG unerreicht bei dem, ist aber weniger gut für das. Dann noch eigene Größe, Armlänge, Griffposition, Balance usw... Aber trotzdem kann man doch eine Acolyte Match nicht mit einer 40€ Float verglichen. Oder eine Evergreen mit einer Cormoran. So meinte ich das. Verwendete Materialien, Gewicht, Mattenlegung, Wicklung, Korkqualität, Ringeinlagen, Performung, Harzanteil im Blank usw usf.
So, jetzt seid alle gegrüßt und guten Morgen.
Muß bald los


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Gleich gehts los zum @Thomas. in die Kälte, und ich frier jetzt schon...
Egal, auch wenn ich nach diesem Temperatursturz sicher keinen Döbel fangen werde,wird trotzdem geil... .
Endlich mal wieder an einem schönen kleinen Bach - vielleicht sehe ich ja wenigstens einen Fisch...
Euch allen ein schönes und fischiges Wochenende - ich such mal die Winterklamotten...


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich sehe gerade dass uns gut 30kmh Wind aus Nord-Ost erwarten...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Egal, auch wenn ich nach diesem Temperatursturz sicher keinen Döbel fangen werde,wird trotzdem geil... .


Nur Mut mit den Jungens: ein Temperatursturz in der Luft braucht ne ganze Weile, bis er im Wasser ankommt!*
Edit: und ein bisschen Böen mit gekräuselter Oberfläche ist auch nicht schlecht für die Döbelis.


*Herrje, durch einen tragischen Weckerunfall bin ich um diese unwirtliche Zeit gestrandet, und muss gerade Toast mümmeln und Carl Barks Comics lesen. Vermutlich fall ich gegen 10:30 in Ohnmacht.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> USER=200540]@Thomas.[/USER] in die Kälte, und ich frier jetzt schon...


Ebenso!
Gerade angekommen, noch dunkel und neblig, Handschuhe vergessen und das sagt die Temperaturanzeige.






Naja, Augen zu und durch!
Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und ne tolle gemeinsame Zeit!
Auch allen anderen am Wasser heute - dickes Petri!
Packt Euch warm ein!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ebenso!
> Gerade angekommen, noch dunkel und neblig, Handschuhe vergessen und das sagt die Temperaturanzeige.
> Anhang anzeigen 360196
> 
> 
> Naja, Augen zu und durch!
> Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und ne tolle gemeinsame Zeit!
> Auch allen anderen am Wasser heute - dickes Petri!
> Packt Euch warm ein!



OH, -2 haben wir hier Gott sei dank nicht, aber +7 sind für mich so ähnlich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Gleich gehts los zum @Thomas. in die Kälte, und ich frier jetzt schon...
> Egal, auch wenn ich nach diesem Temperatursturz sicher keinen Döbel fangen werde,wird trotzdem geil... .
> Endlich mal wieder an einem schönen kleinen Bach - vielleicht sehe ich ja wenigstens einen Fisch...
> Euch allen ein schönes und fischiges Wochenende - ich such mal die Winterklamotten...



Ich bin gespannt! Und mal schauen, ob nachher jemand am Baum hängt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, vor allem ihr Jungs im Westen: Lasst es krachen und zerrt ordentlich was raus. Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, auch wenn ich @Minimax widersprechen muss, was die Schnelligkeit der Auswirkungen eines Temperstursturzes betrifft. Die WÜmme hatte hier am Mittwochabend noch 10,5 Grad. Nach einer Nach mit Temperaturen am Gefrierpunkt hatte mein kleines Wiesenflüssche, dass ähnlich tief und breit wie die Wümme ist, gestern nur noch 8 Grad. An der Bissfrequenz hat man das leider deutlich gemerkt. Und gestern waren es auch ausschließlich die kälteunempfindlichen Plötzen die Gebissen haben. Alle anderen haben wahrscheinlich nach der ersten Frostnacht noch schlotternd auf ihrem Sofa gelegen. Trotzdem, Petri, Jungs. Nur ein Köder im Wasser kann auch fangen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> OH, -2 haben wir hier Gott sei dank nicht, aber +7 sind für mich so ähnlich


Genug anziehen, ich hatte in den letzten Wochen bei Kälteanfällen und dem echten eiskalten Feuchtwetter mit steigend mehrlagig ausprobiert, also übereinander.
Ich komme samt langen Unterhosen schon auf 3 Hosenlagen, kann auch 4 oder 5 hochgehen.
Bei den Pullis und Jacken sowieso. Unterschiedliche Größen und damit Lagen von hochwertigen Fleecepullis (Shimano Tribal grüne Varianten, kein Scherz, die sind echt gut)  kann ich 3fach übereinander ziehen, zwischen Unterhemd(en) und Jacke und Regenjacke, spätestens mit 3 Lagen Fleece fühle ich mit gewappnet wie ein Eisbär! 
Sogar Handschuhe sind nicht wichtig, wenn man warme Unterarme hat und keine Metallteile direkt anfassen muss. 
Vorbereitend mit ein paar Lagen Malertape hilft und gibt ein viel besseres Angelgefühl als etwa in dicken Handschuhen.

Also schön warm einpacken, mit Autoanfahrt ans Wasser passt da einiges leicht rein, keine Hämorrhoidenerweiterungen und sowas holen,
und immerhin ist die Inkarnation des Übels an sich, die Zecken und Mücken so kalt inaktiv,
und zieht ALLE was raus!


----------



## geomas

5 Hosen-Lagen?
Das ist einsamer Rekord unter den Ükeln, ich bin mir dessen ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> 5 Hosen-Lagen?
> Das ist einsamer Rekord unter den Ükeln, ich bin mir dessen ziemlich sicher.


Der steht doch nie wieder von alleine auf, wenn er hinfällt.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> 5 Hosen-Lagen?
> Das ist einsamer Rekord unter den Ükeln, ich bin mir dessen ziemlich sicher.


Ich hatte heute 2 Paar Socken, Trainingshose, dicke Hose, Rashguard, T Shirt, Pulli, Jacke. Bis auf die Hände war alles bestens. Aber die Hände! Den frierenden Schmerz habe ich irgendwie ertragen, aber irgendwann machten die nicht mehr was ich wollte. Keine Chance. Ständig die Ringe und Schnurführung an der Rolle vom Eis befreien machten es nicht besser.


----------



## Andal

Ich nenne sie "Grattlerhandschuhe", so fingerlose halt. Wolle mit Thinsulate. Die gehen auch ordentlich über Handgelenke und haben sogar beim echten Huchenfischen nicht versagt. Wolle wärmt eben auch noch, wenn sie mal feucht wird. Und wenn die Knöchel warm sind, friert auch der Rest nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Gibt schon gute Sachen heutzutage für die Kälte, auch im Handbereich und trotzdem beweglich.
Gibt aber auch Experten welche ihre Handschuhe daheim auf der Fensterbank liegen lassen...
Hab auch ne geniale Jacke, da sind solche fingerlosen Handwärmer integriert, falls man diese braucht. Sogar ein Brillentuch und Pi Pa Po.
Aber auch die war daheim, da ich erstens nicht mit Regen rechnete (wasserabweisend u winddicht) und es zweitens etwas ruppiger auf der Strecke zugeht zwecks Sträucher u Co.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jaja, der grimme arktische Winter in deutschen Landen ^^ Welche Pimpel empfiehlt ihr für das Eisangeln am Fluss auf Döbel?


----------



## rustaweli

Was sind Pimpel?


----------



## Kochtopf

Kurze Eisangeln


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kurze Eisangeln



Ah ok, danke!


----------



## Chief Brolly

Mir reicht meine Thermo-Hose, Merino-Unterwäsche und 2- 3 Lagen Fleece unter dem Parka (beim Ansitzen). 

In die Stiefel lege ich noch Thermo-Einlagen rein, 3 Paar Socken reichen.  Oder weniger und dann sowas benutzen:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mütze und Handschuhe noch, und das wars bei mir schon mit dem Kälteschutz! 
Man kann sich ja noch heißen Kaffee oder Tee mitnehmen...


----------



## phirania

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten....
Wettermäßig ist für mich Popshop mit angeln für dies Jahr.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jaja, der grimme arktische Winter in deutschen Landen ^^ Welche Pimpel empfiehlt ihr für das Eisangeln am Fluss auf Döbel?


Es gibt schon Ecken in Germanien, wo es bisweilen richtig zapfig wird. Feuchte Griffel und dazu ein kalter Wind... das kann schon ekelhaft werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Ihr redet ja teilweise so, als wäre das Jahr anglerisch schon durch. Dagegen verweigere ich mich, die letzten Wochen kannst gerne nochmal krachen. 

Angefangen hat mein tag heute damit, dass ich um 10 aus dem Bett geworfen wurde, es kam ein heiß ersehntes Päckchen (dazu später mehr). Im Anschluss bin ich dann erstmal zu meinem Lieblingsladen und habe noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, Futter und Maden besorgt für die kommenden Tage. Als ich nach Baitdroppern fragte, musste er erst kurz überlegen, wühlte dann hinter seinem Tresen in einer Schublade voller Gerümpel und Kleinkram und fand da tatsächlich einen. Den hat er mir sogar noch geschenkt, weil der da schon ewig lag und sonst kein Mensch sowas bei ihm kauft. 

Danach gings weiter: Drei Stellen wollte ich erkunden, alle drei wurden mir schon für unsere großen strömungsliebenden Gründlings-Cousins empfohlen oder ich las explizit von diesen Stellen als Hotspots. Eine der Stellen ist an bzw. sogar noch auf einem Parkplatz direkt am Rand der City - ne, das muss nicht sein. Die zweite Stelle war da schon besser und die dritte dann Top: Strömung ist dort schön gleichmäßig, aber verhältnismäßig stramm (für den aktuellen Wasserstand), im Wasser gehts gleich steil runter und der Grund sollte auch etwas ausgespült sein. Am Angelplatz selbst hab ich viel(!) Raum um mich auszubreiten, das ganze ist top erreichbar und trotzdem wird mich dort fast niemand sehen bzw. registrieren und vorbeikommen sowieso schonmal gar nicht. Was wünscht man sich mehr? Die Stelle würde sogar @Andal gefallen! 

Damit ist dass Buhnenfeld vom Mittwoch erstmal aus dem Rennen. Dort möchte ich zwar auch noch hin, aber für einen ersten Versuch scheint mir die Stelle von heute deutlich besser geeignet. Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter morgen entwickelt, vielleicht geht da ja schon was. Hanf zieht jedenfalls schon und gleich Knete ich mir noch leckeren Blauschimmel-Teig.


----------



## Andal

Glückwunsch zum preiswerten Schubladenbewohner!


----------



## Tobias85

Merci 

Achja, und dann war da auf dem Parkplatz noch der 5cm lange Rapfen/Döbel/Ukelei, der da einfach 70m vom Wasser entfernt auf dem Pflaster lag und vor sich hin zappelte  Verräterischen Wasserspuren nach könnte dort kurz vor meiner Ankunft Fisch besetzt worden sein und der Kleine im Auslass hängen geblieben und dann während der Abfahrt rausgefallen sein. Oder eine der anwesenden Möwen war Schuld. Jedenfalls hab ich mich dem Zappelphilipp dann als Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten und ihn wieder zum Wasser chauffiert.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Merci
> 
> Achja, und dann war da auf dem Parkplatz noch der 5cm lange Rapfen/Döbel/Ukelei, der da einfach 70m vom Wasser entfernt auf dem Pflaster lag und vor sich hin zappelte  Verräterischen Wasserspuren nach könnte dort kurz vor meiner Ankunft Fisch besetzt worden sein und der Kleine im Auslass hängen geblieben und dann während der Abfahrt rausgefallen sein. Oder eine der anwesenden Möwen war Schuld. Jedenfalls hab ich mich dem Zappelphilipp dann als Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten und ihn wieder zum Wasser chauffiert.


Des Fischleins Leben kann eigentlich nur noch gemütlicher werden!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das sehe ich ganz genauso, @Tobias85. Das Jahr hält schon noch ein paar Angeltage bereit. Ich werde 2020 mit etwas Glück und halbwegs akzeptablen Wetterbedingungen noch auf rund 14 Angeltage kommen. Morgen will ich es nachmittags in der Wümme auf Döbel probieren (meine Blauschimmelkäsepaste liegt bereits fertig im Kühlschrank), mit Einbruch der Dämmerung will ich es dann erstmals auf Ein-Bartel-Fische probieren. Vielleicht hat das Fallen des Therometers in den unteren einstelligen Bereich ja die Fische, deren Name hier nicht ausgesprochen werden darf, in Wallung gebracht. Den heutigen nasskalten Nieselregentag habe ich schmökern verbracht. Neben meinem Sessel liegen „Specimen Hunting“ von Jens Bursell und das Friedfischbuch der SHG Dortmund, das Lesezeichen liegt jeweils in den Döbel-Kapiteln. Außerdem hat es der gute Tony Miles mal wieder aus dem Regal auf den Lesetisch geschafft. Der Titel seines Klassikers soll morgen meine Devise sein: „Search for big Chub“. Naja, Search for a Chub würde mir auch schon reichen, ich hatte lange keinen Döbel mehr.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die heute am Wasser waren.
@Captain_H00k @rhinefisher mit Frau Rhinefisher und Hund sind seit 15min wieder Richtung Heimat unterwegs.
Über den Heutigen Tag werde ich mal nix schreiben, das sollen die Zwei mal machen, Ich möchte nur soviel sagen, wenn ihr hier alle nur halb so Nett seit wie die Zwei (bzw 3) seit ihr bei mir jederzeit Herzlich Willkommen. Danke an euch Drei für den sehr schönen Tag.


----------



## Andal

Das wäre doch auch mal eine schöne Winterbeschäftigung: In einem alten(!) Angelladen die hintersten Schubladen durchgruschen!


----------



## Jason

Ich bin dann auch mal am vorbereiten für den morgigen Fulleausflug. Diesmal hab ich meine Rute vormontiert. 
Normalerweise montiere ich die Splitcane immer am Wasser, aber morgen soll die Rute zügig im Wasser sein, damit ich meine Hände schnell in die Taschen stecken kann. Ja, wir haben ein Temperatursturz mit Ostwind. Einige haben ja davon berichtet. Warm einpacken werde ich mich auch. Eine lange Unterhose werde ich mir auch gönnen. Sieht ja keiner.  Als Köder sind Frühstücksfleisch, Käse, Mais und Weißbrot im Gepäck. Alles für den Döbel. Für @Kochtopf und mich hat meine Frau eine sehr gute Nordhessische Stracke besorgt. Die ist vom aller feinsten. Das weiß ich, weil ich sie schon mal angeschnitten habe.  Es war aber nur ein kleiner Zipfel.
Für morgen bin ich guter Dinge, dass heißt, "voll motiviert". Kalt kann es meinetwegen sein, aber es sollte nicht regnen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Jason und @Kochtopf: Da wünsche ich Euch einen spannenden Tag an der Fulle und natürlich auch den einen oder anderen Döbel. Und nicht den ganzen Proviant vorher verputzen, Jason.  Viel Spaß, Jungs.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Jason und @Kochtopf: Da wünsche ich Euch einen spannenden Tag an der Fulle und natürlich auch den einen oder anderen Döbel. Und nicht den ganzen Proviant vorher verputzen, Jason.  Viel Spaß, Jungs.


Danke lieber Stephan. Ich werde auch mal ein Stück hessische Stracke anködern. Döbel und Barben mögen fetthaltige Köder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Allen Ükel ein fettes Petri, ob für den heutigen Fang oder für die baldige Pirsch    Ich hab heute bei knappen +Temperaturen den Garten Winterfest gemacht und bin bereit für den Grog


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen die heute am Wasser waren.
> @Captain_H00k @rhinefisher mit Frau Rhinefisher und Hund sind seit 15min wieder Richtung Heimat unterwegs.
> Über den Heutigen Tag werde ich mal nix schreiben, das sollen die Zwei mal machen, Ich möchte nur soviel sagen, wenn ihr hier alle nur halb so Nett seit wie die Zwei (bzw 3) seit ihr bei mir jederzeit Herzlich Willkommen. Danke an euch Drei für den sehr schönen Tag.


Danke für die Blumen - das kann ich für euch Zwei nur mit Ausrufungszeichen zurückgeben...!


----------



## geomas

@Jason - na das liest sich doch schon mal sehr gut (vom kalten Wind abgesehen). Macht Euch morgen mal einen richtig schönen Angeltag an der Fulle.
El Potto wird ja sicher wieder seine Spezialtechnik (Stellmaisbolorute) einsetzen und Du nicht minder exotisch zu Werke gehen.
(Wurst anschneiden - na Du hast ja Mumm!)


Danke @Tobias85 für den Bericht aus dem antiken Tackleladen und Glückwunsch zum Päckchen und der Fischrettung - da hast Du karmamäßig ja ein dickes Polster aufgebaut. Könnte Dir helfen morgen beim Ansitz auf die Bartel-Torpedos. Ein Glück, daß Du den Käseteig in Deinem Bundesland behältst ;-))


----------



## geomas

Ich habe heute die vier Wände gehütet. Das Wetter war richtig ungemütlich und der Pegel sehr viel niedriger als üblich (das war mir aber gestern schon klar: https://www2.bsh.de/aktdat/wvd/ostsee/pegelkurve/W_Rostock_UW.html).
Habe stattdessen mit einem britischen Gentleman über noch nen Tacklezuwachs hin- und hergemailt.
Ich werde berichten, wenn alles da ist (keine Angel).

Morgen dreht der Wind auf West und das Wasser kommt zurück. Vielleicht kann ich dann die eine oder andere Made baden.
Ort, Gerät und so sind noch offen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nach 11 Stunden und 188km sind wir gänzlich fischfrei, aber glücklich wieder Zuhause...
War das ein toller Tag!
Ein wunderschöner Bach, Döbel und Hechte denen man den Köder auf Sicht auf den Kopf werfen konnte und ein halbwegs erträgliches Wetter.
Allein die Angelzimmer (man beachte den Plural..) vom @Thomas. zu sehen, war ein Erlebniß für sich - einfach nur der Hammer....
Sehr schön mit einem erfahren Angler am Wasser zu sitzen und auf einer Wellenlänge zu plaudern...
Viele lieben Dank für diesen aussergewöhnlichen Tag..


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason - na das liest sich doch schon mal sehr gut (vom kalten Wind abgesehen). Macht Euch morgen mal einen richtig schönen Angeltag an der Fulle.
> El Potto wird ja sicher wieder seine Spezialtechnik (Stellmaisbolorute) einsetzen und Du nicht minder exotisch zu Werke gehen.
> (Wurst anschneiden - na Du hast ja Mumm!)


Soweit ich weiß, hat er die Darent Vallay eingeplant. Ich habe mir die Kennet Perfektion mit der ABU Cardinale 66
zurecht gemacht. Mit der Combo möchte ich den Döbel an Land ziehen. Und wenn ich gleich in der Küche bin, dann schneide ich vielleicht noch ein ganz kleines Stück von der Wurst runter. Leeeecker.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach ja - so sieht ein Stück Toast nach einer Stunde in der Strömung aus, wenn man Baitelastic verwendet... .









Lieben Dank an @Thomas. fürs knipsen - ich hätte das doch glatt wieder vergessen...


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach ja - so sieht ein Stück Toast nach einer Stunde in der Strömung aus, wenn man Baitelastic verwendet... .


Und damit hast du uns gezeigt, wo der Haken hängt.  So ein  Baitelastic hätte ich auch gerne für morgen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> So ein Baitelastic hätte ich auch gerne für morgen.


so nett wie rhinefisher ist würde er dir seins sicherlich geben, aber das habe ich jetzt, und ich bin nicht ganz so nett und behalte es   Geil das Zeugs


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen die heute am Wasser waren.
> @Captain_H00k @rhinefisher mit Frau Rhinefisher und Hund sind seit 15min wieder Richtung Heimat unterwegs.
> Über den Heutigen Tag werde ich mal nix schreiben, das sollen die Zwei mal machen, Ich möchte nur soviel sagen, wenn ihr hier alle nur halb so Nett seit wie die Zwei (bzw 3) seit ihr bei mir jederzeit Herzlich Willkommen. Danke an euch Drei für den sehr schönen Tag.



Erstmal vielen vielen Dank @Thomas. ,kann das mit der Sympathie nur zurück geben,es war wirklich ne absolute Freude heute Dein Gast sein zu dürfen !!!
Am Gewässer,sowie auch später auf Kaffee und Kuchen 
Ebenfalls danke an den @rhinefisher für Nudelsalat und Würstchen vor Ort,habe ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich nix zur Verpflegung beitragen konnte,das muss beim nächsten Mal aber anders laufen 
Es ist echt ne richtig schöne Umgebung dort,schöne Natur,und Fische die man vor den Füßen sehen kann 
Döbel konnten wir sehen,ebenso wie Hechte,und das quasi direkt vor den Füßen !
Wie der @rhinefisher schon berichtete,konnten wir heute aber leider keinen von denen überlisten 
Zum Gewässer und meiner Analyse im Nachinein,also erstens ist es heute tagsüber recht kühl gewesen.Als wir am frühen Abend zurück sind,war es merklich wärmer als tagsüber am Spot.Denke das hat schon ne große Rolle gespielt, und es uns schon schwer gemacht.Ich war mit der Picker aktiv,erst mit Maden als Hakenköder,später mit Tauwurm.Zudem hatte @Thomas. Sogar KöFi's für uns dabei, die die Jungs denen wortwörtlich  mit der Pose vor die Nase gehalten haben.Ich habe zudem Kunstköder wirklich den Hechten präsentiert im Sinne von wenigen Zentimetern vor deren Augen vorbei,gejiggt,eingekurbelt,aber heute hatten wir leider keine Chance 
Manchmal muss man als Angler wohl einfach akzeptieren,wenn die nicht in Beißlaune sind 
Heute war das aber nicht schlimm,weil wir einfach einen guten Tag zusammen hatten !!!
Der zweite Punkt der mir vor Ort schon in den Sinn gekommen ist,bezüglich Kunstköder würde ich ein andermal eher nicht auf Gummifische setzen,sondern wahrscheinlich ne Baitcaster in Kombination mit etwas abgedrehten Spinnern,Chatterbaits und so Kram probieren.Die Fische da scheinen tricky zu sein,und vieleicht könnte man an schweren Tagen mit solchen Ködern noch was rauskitzeln,das wäre nen Versuch wert.
In jedem Fall nochmal DANKE an die Jungs,hat super Spaß gemacht mit euch am Wasser zu sein  
Und yes,der Gastgeber hat eine mehr als respektable Sammlung an Evergreens was Tackle angeht ,total genial 

Anbei mal 2 Spots die ich mit der Picker beangelt habe


----------



## geomas

Einfaches Angeln praktiziert hier ein bekannter Matchangelprofi:


----------



## Tricast

Wenn ich euch so Reden höre muß das ein überaus schöner Tag gewesen sein und die Bilder versprechen ja auch eine lauschige Umgebung. Jedenfalls habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht: Ein Ükeltreffen ist immer eins von der angenehmen Art und Weise.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Danke für den detaillierten Bericht vom Mini-Ükel-Trio-Treffen, lieber @Captain_H00k  und danke für die Fotos vom baitelastizierten Brot, lieber @rhinefisher !
Tja, manchmal ist eben nüscht zu holen. Solche Tage kennen wir wohl alle (außer evtl. PröfPröf und ÖffÖff). Obwohl ne, die beiden kennen das auch ;-)

Tja, da sehe ich einen Döbel-Angel-Film ^^ aus dem UK und überlege, morgen an das Flüsschen zu fahren, wo die Dickköpfe hausen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Sollte sich im nächsten Jahr die Lage wieder normalisieren,müssen wir mal mit mehreren Membern ein großes Meeting machen,glaube das könnte richtig cool werden


----------



## Jason

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Sollte sich im nächsten Jahr die Lage wieder normalisieren,müssen wir mal mit mehreren Membern ein großes Meeting machen,glaube das könnte richtig cool werden


Sehr gerne. Wir haben daran schon gearbeitet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch so Reden höre muß das ein überaus schöner Tag gewesen sein und die Bilder versprechen ja auch eine lauschige Umgebung


ja war es wirklich, und du bis einer der nächsten die dran glauben müssen  
@Jason u. @Kochtopf  ich drücke euch für morgen die Daumen und sollte es nicht klappen, auch nicht schlimm Hauptsache ihr habt so viel spaß wie wir in hatten


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch erstmal ein herzlichen Nichtfänger-Petri nach Westen ans Battalion "Kleiner Fluss"!



geomas schrieb:


> Ein Glück, daß Du den Käseteig in Deinem Bundesland behältst ;-))


Häresie am Teig!  Nein, also ich bin von der Pampe zumindest auf Döbel wirklich überzeugt, genauso wie von Hähnchenleber. Nur meine Fehlbissquote war da bisher astronomisch, aber inzwischen hab ich auch diverse neue Gerätschaften.



Jason schrieb:


> Und wenn ich gleich in der Küche bin, dann schneide ich vielleicht noch ein ganz kleines Stück von der Wurst runter. Leeeecker.


Kochtopfs Auswahl des Like-Symbols nach zu urteilen hat der Arme jetzt ziemlich Angst, morgen gar keine Wurst mehr abzubekommen. Lass ihm doch zumindest noch ein Ende übrig


----------



## geomas

So, der Plan für morgen steht: falls ich auch nur halbwegs pünktlich aus der Koje falle gehts zum Flüsschen x oder y.
Habe eben die Darent Valley 8ft klar gemacht, die Rolle dazu war noch etwas sehr optimistisch mit 0,18er Stroft GTM bespult.
Kommt mir übrigens drahtig vor, anders als die dünneren Durchmesser dieser Mono. Naja, habe die Abwandlung eines festen Bleiseitenarmes geknüpft und einen 6er Circle Power mit dem schönsten Plättchenknoten der je meine Hände verlassen hat, angeknüppert.

Zur Sicherheit wird auch die in mehreren Längen fischbare und prinzipiell sehr kraftvolle Tri-Cast Legend mitkommen. Ich werde es wohl an Flußabschnitten versuchen, die ich entweder bislang gar nicht beangelt habe oder von der anderen Uferseite.
Habe zu einem Abschnitt gegensätzliche Infos, was die „erlaubte” Uferseite angeht, erhalten und will da auf Nummer sicher gehen (da, wo ich bisher angelte, ist es laut Auskunft eines ehrenamtlichen Kontrolletis verboten, das Ufer gegenüber ist wohl erlaubt. Nach den mir vorliegenden Unterlagen sind hingegen beide Uferseiten erlaubt).
Muß mal den LAV zur Klärung anschreiben.

Zusätzlich zu den beiden Ruten und Rollen soll nur 1x Vorfachmaterial mit, ein paar Briefchen lose Haken. Dazu ne Auswahl an DS-Bleien, evtl. auch ein paar Gripmesh-Feeder oder Madenkörbe. Werkzeug, Papiere und so sind ja klar. Kescher. Ne Knipse. Kaffeekanne muß mit. Vielleicht wieder der Klappstuhl, weil die Eimertasche als Sitz wird erfahrungsgemäß immer randvoll gepackt...
An Ködern ist Brot gesetzt. Evtl. nehme ich Maden (und entsprechende Körbchen) mit. Auch Mais darf je nach Lust und Laune mit.
Ein Beutelchen mit losen Pellets zum Füttern vielleicht. Aber eigentlich wollte ich nur mit der Flocke angeln.

Bin so aufgeregt, vielleicht poste ich noch zig Mal bis morgen...


----------



## geomas

Beeindruckendes Flußangeln mit der Pose.


----------



## Tobias85

Den Herren geomas, Jason und Kochtopf wünsche ich für morgen schonmal viel Spaß (und gern auch viel Erfolg), allen anderen sturmfesten Ükeln natürlich genauso.



geomas schrieb:


> Beeindruckendes Flußangeln mit der Pose.


Sehe ich auch so. An dieser Stelle sollten jetzt eigentlich ein paar Bilder folgen, aber auf Grund der Ausmaße des abzubildenden Objektes muss ich die Fotosession auf morgen oder übermorgen am Wasser verschieben. Denn: Der Tobsen hat seit heute ein neues Pferd im Stall - eine echte Italienerin aus dem Hause Trabucco!

Mich hat es an der Leine genervt, dass die Futterkörbe einschlagen wie kleine Bomben und die spannenden (Strömungs-)Kanten mit meiner 12 ft. Float kaum zu befischen sind. Der Match möchte ich das auch nicht antun, Zielfisch ist ja schließlich immer noch der Megalogründling

Also hab ich unseren @Professor Tinca um seinen Rat gefragt, was es in meiner Preisklasse an Bologneseruten gäbe, und wurde schwer enttäuscht. Von günstigen Ruten hat er mir klar abgeraten, fast immer zu wabbelig, zu kopflastig, damit angelt man nur einmal und dann vergeht die Lust auf darauf. Bei kürzeren Ruten und vor allem weniger aktiven Methoden seh ich das ja nicht so eng, aber hier hab ich nach einiger Recherche dann doch eingesehen, dass sparen nicht sinnvoll ist. Trotzdem haben mich die Einsatzmöglichkeiten so in den Bann gezogen, dass eine Bolo ins Haus musste.

Nachdem ich Einsatzzwecke und favorisierte Länge mitgeteilt und nach Modellratschlägen gefragt hatte, hat mir der Professor ein Angebot gemacht zu einer seiner Ruten, die er selbst in 6m fischt und die ihm in dieser Länge vollkommen ausreicht, darum stand die ungefischte 7m-Variante sowieso zur Veräußerung und sie passt eigentlich ziemlich exakt zu dem, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Tja, und so wechselte die Rute ihren Besitzer und heute morgen durfte ich die Trabucco Energhia XR Allround dann bei mir begrüßen.  Eigentlich hieß es ja, vor Montag wird das Paket kaum nochmal zugestellt werden, kam zum Glück doch ganz anders.

Die Rute macht einen tollen Eindruck, sie ist nicht kopflastig (sofern man das beim dem vielen Wind heute beurteilen konnte), dafür ordentlich stramm und was mir noch besonders gefällt, sie ist bemerkenswert schlicht für eine Bologneserute. Und mit eben dieser soll es jetzt an die Weser gehen und dort in einer schönen Kurve die Barben und gern auch alles andere an den Haken locken. Für mich wird das ne ganz neue Nummer, bin schon sehr gespannt auf diese Art der Angelei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann viel Erfolg allen Ükelz heute am Wasser!   

Und @Tobias85 - ich bin gepannt wann du den ersten Megalodongründling damit auf die Schuppen legst.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Rute macht einen tollen Eindruck,


Dein Eindruck täuscht nicht - das ist ein wirklich guter Stock.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Neuerwerbung - möge sie dir viele schöne Fische bringen... .


----------



## Thomas.

ebenfalls allen viel Erfolg Heute  
wollte gerade mein Angelzeugs von gestern aus dem Auto holen, dabei kam mir die Idee ich könnte trotz Regen ja noch mal für nee halbe Stunde los  soo bis zum Mittagessen, nur um mal zuschauen warum es gestern trotz Fische die man gesehen hat nicht so lief wie es sollte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Diese an euch geübte unglaubliche Mißachtung der Fische kann nach dieser verschworenen Abschreckungsmaßnahme der Fischbesatzung
nur durch listige Widerholung gebrochen werden,
heißt immer wieder probieren, bis man ihren schwachen Moment des Hungers so richtig ausnutzen kann!


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> nur um mal zuschauen warum es gestern trotz Fische die man gesehen hat nicht so lief wie es sollte.


Eventuell bin ich doch kein ganz aussergewöhnlich guter Angler..
Ich frage mich ob es so gut war den Fischen meinen Köder direkt auf den Kopf zu werfen.....
Das war doch eher Klönschnack als Angeln - und so soll es doch auch sein, wenn sich Ükels treffen und sich was zu erzählen haben..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein Petri an alle, die heute ans Wasser kommen. Bei uns sieht das Wetter ganz gut aus, so dass auch meiner Tour heute Nachmittag nichts im Wege steht. 
@Tobias85: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Italienerin. Angesichts der Expertise des Profs, hast Du mit Sicherheit alles richtig gemacht. Und für den ersten XXXXXXL-Gründling aus der Weser drücke ich Dir fest die Daumen.


----------



## geomas

So, im Zielgebiet soll es bis etwa zwölfe noch regnen, ich mache also langsam(ist etwa ne Stunde Fahrt dorthin).
Allen Ükelnauten viel Freude und Erfolg am Wasser, insbesondere dem Tobsen bei der Erstwasserung der edlen Italienerin (Glückwunsch!).


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Und yes,der Gastgeber hat eine mehr als respektable Sammlung an Evergreens was Tackle angeht ,total genial



- Das kann man wohl sagen.. .
Da habe ich Sachen bestaunen dürfen, von denen wusste ich nichtmal dass es sie gibt....


----------



## Jason

Wir haben unseren Angelplatz bezogen. Nun beginnt das Warten. 6 Grad und trocken. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

@Tobias85  Glückwunsch zur Proff(essionellen) Bolo  
Ich hab ja auch eine von ihm, richtig gut ! 
Nur das Handling von 7m muss ich noch üben, hab mich die letzten beiden male recht schwer getan, die Länge zu handeln OHNE wie ein Fecht-Legasteniker auszusehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nur das Handling von 7m muss ich noch üben,




Dabei ist deine ja nur 6m lang. 
Und Tobi hat ne 7m Rute.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dabei ist deine ja nur 6m lang.
> Und Tobi hat ne 7m Rute.


Siehst mal, alles was mich schwer beeindruckt wird mit der Zeit immer größer


----------



## Jason

Nach einer Stunde kein Zupfer. Standort gewechselt, unter einer Brücke. Hier scheint es ein wenig tiefer zu sein. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Tikey0815 
Nicht das du von der nächsten Stippermesse mit einer 13 mtr. Rute nach Hause fährst


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Komme gerade von einer Radtour mit Ferdinand zurück. Wir haben uns schon mal potenzielle Swims für heute Nachmittag ansehen. An einer 
vielversprechenden Stelle habe ich die Kamera aufgestellt und mit etwas Mais abgefüttert. Bingo! Die Döbel sind schon mal lokalisiert. Ein 8er-Trupp war unterwegs. Allerdings dürften die Fische kaum an der 30-Zentimeter-Marke kratzen. Jetzt schnell das Tackle zusammenpacken, noch ne Portion Kohl- & Pinsel zu mir nehmen und dann nichts wie los!


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Wir haben unseren Angelplatz bezogen. Nun beginnt das Warten. 6 Grad und trocken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360289
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


@Jason  , Rute und Rolle haben Stil!!  Ist das eine ABU Cardinal?


----------



## geomas

So, ich habe zu Fuß und in den dicken Thermosachen ordentlich Meter gemacht. Ich schwitze wie Sau und die Zunge hängt mir aus dem Maul wie Lassie.
Am ersten Swin gab's eben nen U20-Plötz auf Flocke.
Immerhin kein Schneider.


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> @Jason  , Rute und Rolle haben Stil!!  Ist das eine ABU Cardinal?


Eine ABU Cardinal 66


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... noch ne Portion Kohl- & Pinsel zu mir nehmen und dann nichts wie (los) raus!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360295


@Wuemmehunter, sorry Stephan, diese Steilvorlage musste ich einfach nutzen...   
PETRI für heute nachmittag, mögen die Döbel mit dir sein...


----------



## Minimax

Donnerwetter, heute ist ja alles auf den Beinen und an den Flüssen!
Vermutlich wird heute Kollektiv die Widerspenstigkeit der Fische, die unsere Anrheiner gestern erfahren mussten gerächt!(und alles gute für @Thomas. @rhinefisher @Captain_H00k zum schönen Treffen, danke für die Berichte)
Ich bin leider mit Hauswirtschaftaftlichem Kram beschäftigt,  aber bei der Aktivität überall im Ükelland ists ne Qual, hinterm Ofen zu hocken.
Zieht was raus Jungs!


----------



## geomas

So, der erste Zielfisch konnte gebändigt werden. Die "Größe" ist allerdings ausbaubar. Ist wundervoll hier auf dem Land.

PS: einen etwas besseren Döbel hab ich im Gezweig verloren. Eisvogel und Graureiher kamen vorbei, die Sonne kam raus.

PPS: Dritter Fisch, dritte Species - ne Rotfeder wollte die Flocke.

PPPS: Nr. 4 war ein sehr lütter Plötz, ich ziehe weiter.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese an euch geübte unglaubliche Mißachtung der Fische kann nach dieser verschworenen Abschreckungsmaßnahme der Fischbesatzung
> nur durch listige Widerholung gebrochen werden,
> heißt immer wieder probieren, bis man ihren schwachen Moment des Hungers so richtig ausnutzen kann!





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eventuell bin ich doch kein ganz aussergewöhnlich guter Angler..





Minimax schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird heute Kollektiv die Widerspenstigkeit der Fische, die unsere Anrheiner gestern erfahren mussten gerächt!



kann es nicht glauben, es tut mir leid @rhinefisher (mach mal dein Handy an) kurz nach 11Uhr


----------



## Tobias85

@Thomas. Petri zu dem tollen Döbel,. Schade, dass der gestern nicht schon wollte.

Tja, hier im Flachland ist es immer noch recht böig und langsam lohnt es sich auch kaum, heute noch loszufahren. Muss kich ja erstmal mit allem vertraut machen, Rute, Montage, Stelle, Ausloten mit der treibenden Pose etc.. Also werde ich morgen an die Weserziehen. Da knallt zwar wahrscheinlich die Sonne, aber zum Üben mit so einer langen Rute sind die Bedingungen einfach deutlich besser. Und ich kann mir theoretisch den ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen und Stellen wechseln, falls dort nichts läuft. 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dein Eindruck täuscht nicht - das ist ein wirklich guter Stock.


Du hast die Rute auch?


----------



## Jason

Die Fulda meint es nicht gut mit uns. Der Wind ist hier auch heftig und wir sind auch durchgefroren. Aber an aufgeben denken wir nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Aber an aufgeben denken wir nicht.



Womit ihr mir heute um Längen voraus wärt.  Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr für euer Durchhaltevermögen belohnt werdet!

(und dass El Potto noch ein bisschen was von der Wurst abbekommen hat)


----------



## Minimax

Ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten...


----------



## rutilus69

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an euch alle!

Mich hat es heute auch nicht zu Hause gehalten. Wenigstens für ein paar Stunden musste ich einfach raus.
Am Kanal angekommen bot sich mir erstmal ein Bild des Grauens: alles voll mit Laub und das als geschlossene Decke.


Zum Glück hörte dies geschlossene Decke kurz vor meiner Angelstelle auf.


Es fing zwar etwas zäh an, aber ein paar Fische konnte ich dann doch überlisten 



Dann fing es an zu regnen und meine Pfoten waren klamm. Also ab nach Hause


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du hast die Rute auch?


Fast - ich hatte mal die Energhia 2KS


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es ist zwar nicht der Zielfisch, aber immerhin bin auch ich entschneidert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> So, ich habe zu Fuß und in den dicken Thermosachen ordentlich Meter gemacht. Ich schwitze wie Sau und die Zunge hängt mir aus dem Maul wie Lassie.
> Am ersten Swin gab's eben nen U20-Ploetz auf Flocke.
> Immerhin kein Schneider.




Da heute der Ükel los ist, musste ich auch mal wieder ans Flüsschen.
Die neue Middy Feederrute wollte ja noch getestet werden.....


Direkt nach dem Regen ging's los.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein paar Döbel erklärten sich als Testkandidaten bereit......


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann es nicht glauben, es tut mir leid



Wieso sollte dir das denn leid tun??
Ich freue mich für dich!
Hätte ich einen Fisch fangen MÜSSEN, dann hätten wir keine Party gemacht, sondern geangelt.
Wobei ich, wie Du jetzt sicher auch weißt, Party mit netten Menschen dem Fangen jederzeit vorziehe...
Das war richtig schön...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Middy 5G ist toll.
Das angegebene WG mit bis zu 40 gr. passt.
Die Rute puffert Fluchten sauber ab und ist dabei progressiv. Der Blank rollt bei steigender Belastung einfach immer weiter runter und setzt dabei ausreichend Kräfte frei um auch einen großen Döbel zu bändigen.


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir sind jetzt die Güstern am Platz, jetzt wirds Zeit zu packen


----------



## rhinefisher

Hashtag (meine Tastatur wird jetzt 21...) Durchbinden
Das habe ich wohl wegen der sich verändernden Umstände aufgegeben; während ich früher eher auf Ukelei gestippt habe, sind die beangelten Spezies heute erheblich größer und, viel wichtiger, eher am Grund zu finden.
Aufgrund der vielen Steine und des Unrats im Wasser, bleibe ich sehr viel häufiger hängen als bei der Oberflächenangelei auf Ükel - das ist es doch ganz nett, wenn nur das Vorfach bricht.. .
Eigentlich verwende ich, ausser im Winter auf Rotaugen, keine Vorfächer mehr unter 0,12er, gehe aber, je nach Zielfisch, auch schonmal rauf bis 0,16er.
Ja ja, ich weiß, Abschleppseil.... .
Aber die Fische scheint es nicht zu stören und ich verliere nur halbsoviel Material.
Habe ich früher meine Stippmontagen aus 0,14er oder sogar 0,12er gebunden, verwende ich mittlerweile 0,18er als Hauptschnur.
Und ganz ehrlich, ich spüre im Wurfverhalten und in der Führung keinen Unterschied.
OK - bei viel Wind schon etwas...


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Middy 5G ist toll.
> Das angegebene WG mit bis zu 40 gr. passt.
> Die Rute puffert Fluchten sauber ab und ist dabei progressiv. Der Blank rollt bei steigender Belastung einfach immer weiter runter und setzt dabei ausreichend Kräfte frei um auch einen großen Döbel zu bändigen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360326



Liest sich schon wieder zu verführerisch. Ich dachte ich wäre endlich komplett mit der ABU, aber dem Peter seine und die Spirit locken noch immer. Dann tauchte die Valley wieder auf und eine tolle beschriebene Middy rückt ins Rampenlicht. Ist schlimmer wie bei den Spinnern hier. 
Allen vor allem ein herzliches Petri und wirklich vielen Dank für Eure tollen Wochenendberichte!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich verwende ich, ausser im Winter auf Rotaugen, keine Vorfächer mehr unter 0,12er, gehe aber, je nach Zielfisch, auch schonmal rauf bis 0,16er.
> Ja ja, ich weiß, Abschleppseil.... .



Wat?
Och benutze nie Vorfächer unter 0,18(außer zum Köfi stippen).
Standard ist 0,22er Hauptschnur und 0,20er Vorfach auf alle möglichen Friedfische von Karausche bis Döbel.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hashtag (meine Tastatur wird jetzt 21...) Durchbinden
> Das habe ich wohl wegen der sich verändernden Umstände aufgegeben; während ich früher eher auf Ukelei gestippt habe, sind die beangelten Spezies heute erheblich größer und, viel wichtiger, eher am Grund zu finden.
> Aufgrund der vielen Steine und des Unrats im Wasser, bleibe ich sehr viel häufiger hängen als bei der Oberflächenangelei auf Ükel - das ist es doch ganz nett, wenn nur das Vorfach bricht.. .
> Eigentlich verwende ich, ausser im Winter auf Rotaugen, keine Vorfächer mehr unter 0,12er, gehe aber, je nach Zielfisch, auch schonmal rauf bis 0,16er.
> Ja ja, ich weiß, Abschleppseil.... .
> Aber die Fische scheint es nicht zu stören und ich verliere nur halbsoviel Material.
> Habe ich früher meine Stippmontagen aus 0,14er oder sogar 0,12er gebunden, verwende ich mittlerweile 0,18er als Hauptschnur.
> Und ganz ehrlich, ich spüre im Wurfverhalten und in der Führung keinen Unterschied.
> OK - bei viel Wind schon etwas...


Samma doch scho wieda so weit ... gestippt habe ich, rein aus stipperischer Sicht, mein Leben noch nicht. Und 16 ist kein Seil, sondern eine Spinnwebe! 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Liest sich schon wieder zu verführerisch. Ich dachte ich wäre endlich komplett mit der ABU, aber dem Peter seine und die Spirit locken noch immer. Dann tauchte die Valley wieder auf und eine tolle beschriebene Middy rückt ins Rampenlicht. Ist schlimmer wie bei den Spinnern hier.
> Allen vor allem ein herzliches Petri und wirklich vielen Dank für Eure tollen Wochenendberichte!


Schieß dich mal auf eine probate Rutenlänge ein. Das begrenzt die Auswahl und es erleichtert das Leben erheblich!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> .. gestippt habe ich, rein aus stipperischer Sicht, mein Leben noch nicht.


Sorry - ich auch nicht..
Was ich wirklich meinte war gewhipt.. .


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Schieß dich mal auf eine probate Rutenlänge ein. Das begrenzt die Auswahl und es erleichtert das Leben erheblich!


Ach Andal, wenn es doch so einfach wäre.   
Meine Strecke beinhaltet von "endlosen", freien Kanalstellen bis buschigen, schmalen Flachwassernebenarmen alles. Je nach Laune und Jahreszeit.
Dazu meine liebsten Zielfische: Grundeln, Rotaugen, Döbel, Brassen, Karpfen, Barsch u Hecht.
Das noch in allen Methoden, völlig frei von selbstkasteienden Dogmen.
Das macht es mehr als schwer sich festzulegen und wird zur Qual.
Aber welch süß schmeckender Qual man da doch hingabevoll erliegt.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ach Andal, wenn es doch so einfach wäre.
> Meine Strecke beinhaltet von "endlosen", freien Kanalstellen bis buschigen, schmalen Flachwassernebenarmen alles. Je nach Laune und Jahreszeit.
> Dazu meine liebsten Zielfische: Grundeln, Rotaugen, Döbel, Brassen, Karpfen, Barsch u Hecht.
> Das noch in allen Methoden, völlig frei von selbstkasteienden Dogmen.
> Das macht es mehr als schwer sich festzulegen und wird zur Qual.
> Aber welch süß schmeckender Qual man da doch hingabevoll erliegt.


Ich kenne dieses Drama in allen Akten und Besetzungen auswendig. 

Wenn ich hier einen "Tipp" gebe, so ist das auch nur der Hinweis eines Ertrinkenden an einen anderen Tiefschwimmer, wie er vielleicht noch einen Meter weiterkommt. Also in der Sache ziemlich zweckfrei, aber sehr gut gemeint!


----------



## Andal

Wir Angler verfügen ja alle, vom kleinen Rutenwald, bis hin zum stattlichen Forst, über ein recht üppiges Arsenal. Direkt vergleichbar mit der Frau vor prall gefüllten Kleiderschränken, die trotzdem nichts hat, um sich zu kleiden. Weiter ist allerdings meine Erkenntnis auch noch nicht gediehen. Es bleibt beim Umstand, "was nehme ich heute, ohne alles Mögliche ans Wasser zu zerren und mehr zu basteln, denn zu angeln!"


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Petri, @Professor Tinca zur beeindruckenden Steecke, und der Beschreibung nach hört sich die Middy ganz nach einer Rute nach meinem Herzen an. 
Und überhaupt sind heute viele Petris fällig, an @Thomas. @geomas @rutilus69 @Wuemmehunter ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen- und wie sich die Dinge an der Fulda entwickeln, werden wir sehen, für mich sind die knallharten Fulleboys @Jason Und @Kochtopf schon jetzt die Ükel der Herzen. Ich würd meinen  einzelnen kleinen Magerjohnnie von heute mit ihnen teilen, aber für drei ist er doch zu klein. Also widme ich ihn Tobsen @Tobias85 weil er es heut nicht mehr ans Wasser geschafft hat,
Herzliche Grüsse znd einen schönen Ausklang dieses kalten, aber denkwürdigen Ükelwochenendes,
Hg
Euer
Mini


----------



## Andal

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es unsere Brüder nicht betroffen hat!









						Gasflasche führte wohl zu Auto-Explosion in Fulda
					

Bei einer Auto-Explosion in Fulda hat sich ein 41-Jähriger schwer verletzt. Der Mann wollte zum Angeln fahren - und hatte eine Gasflasche im Auto, die wohl explodierte.




					www.hessenschau.de


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an die gesamte Ükel-Schar, die heute an den Flüssen dieses Landes war. Ein ganz besonderes Petri geht an den Prof und seine zahlreichem Middy-Döbel. Lieber Andi, musst Du uns hier schon wieder so düpieren? 

Der Döbel war auch einer der Zielfische von mir, nur haben mir die Burschen, die sich heute Vormittag noch so wunderbar vor der Kamera präsentierten, am Nachmittag nur noch die Mittelflosse gezeigt. Die Entschneiderungsplötze hatte ich ja schon gepostet, eine weitere gesellte sich hinzu und dann kam der Ein-Bartel-Fisch. Es war zwar nur mit knappen 30 Zentimetern ein ausgesprochen kleiner Q-Fisch, aber die doch deutlich gefallenen Wassertemperaturen, die Wümme hatte heute nur noch knapp über 7 Grad, scheinen die Q-Fisch-Saison so langsam beginnen zu lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super Stephan und natürlich ein dickes Petri auch von mir an alle Erfolgreichen des Tages!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es unsere Brüder nicht betroffen hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasflasche führte wohl zu Auto-Explosion in Fulda
> 
> 
> Bei einer Auto-Explosion in Fulda hat sich ein 41-Jähriger schwer verletzt. Der Mann wollte zum Angeln fahren - und hatte eine Gasflasche im Auto, die wohl explodierte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hessenschau.de




Jason hat mittags noch geschrieben und Bilder gepostet. 
Dann war der Pechvogel wohl ein anderer Angler.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an die gesamte Ükel-Schar, die heute an den Flüssen dieses Landes war. Ein ganz besonderes Petri geht an den Prof und seine zahlreichem Middy-Döbel. Lieber Andi, musst Du uns hier schon wieder so düpieren?
> 
> Der Döbel war auch einer der Zielfische von mir, nur haben mir die Burschen, die sich heute Vormittag noch so wunderbar vor der Kamera präsentierten, am Nachmittag nur noch die Mittelflosse gezeigt. Die Entschneiderungsplötze hatte ich ja schon gepostet, eine weitere gesellte sich hinzu und dann kam der Ein-Bartel-Fisch. Es war zwar nur mit knappen 30 Zentimetern ein ausgesprochen kleiner Q-Fisch, aber die doch deutlich gefallenen Wassertemperaturen, die Wümme hatte heute nur noch knapp über 7 Grad, scheinen die Q-Fisch-Saison so langsam beginnen zu lassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360335


Die hätte ich hier auch wahnsinnig gerne.
Irgendwie stimmt mich Dein toller Fang und das schöne Bild gerade nostalgisch. Verbinde die Winterquappen mit meinem geliebten und väterlichen Onkel. Fast jedes WE bei ihm und Tante in der Kindheit u Jugend, abends und nachts an Flüssen und Seen auf alles mögliche gefischt, aber am liebsten auf Aal. Ob an der Elbe, Saale oder was weiß ich. Vermiß ihn grad.
Danke für das Bild! FF die Tage auch schon.
Hach...


----------



## geomas

Pfff, das war anstrengend heute, aber schön wars trotzdem.

Am Flüsschen x angekommen hab ich erstmal Lage gepeilt, es gab mehrere Optionen bezüglich der Angelstellen. Plan B (dort habe ich bisher noch nicht geangelt) blieb Plan B, also zur mir etwas vertrauten Strecke, nur eben „vom anderen Ufer” aus.
Generell war der Pegel heute wohl unter normal und weite Abschnitte des Flüsschens zu flach für meinen Geschmack.

Die lange Tri-Cast Rute blieb im Wagen, Maden und Mais ebenfalls.
Bin dann erstmal ein Stückchen gelaufen, dabei wurde mir schon gut warm. Über der Jeans und nem Hoodie hatte ich nen Thermoanzug plus die Neopren-gefütterten Gummistiefel an. Das war etwas übertrieben.

Naja, erster Fisch des Tages war ein Plötz von 17, 18 cm etwa. Naja, wie zuvor geschrieben war das Thema Frankreich damit erstmal abgehakt.
Ein dünner Döbel von vielleicht 25cm kam als nächster an Land. Gefolgt von einer kleinen Rotfeder, die leider ziemlich gezeichnet war:





Die Rotfeder war nicht besonders farbenfroh, aber gefreut hat mich der Fang dennoch.

Es gab dann noch nen kleinen Plötz, bin weiter gezogen. Eine winzige Güster, ja, sie hatte den 6er Circle Power korrekt in der Schnute, machte sich als nächstes an der Spitze der Darent Valley bemerkbar.





Bin weiter flußabwärts, es war ein anstrengender Marsch durch die Wildnis.

So richtig glücklich war ich mit den möglichen Angelstellen nicht und bin dann laut schnaufend zurück.
Vermutlich gibt es Dampfloks, die Berge diskreter bewältigen.

Also zurück zu der bislang noch nicht beangelten Strecke.





Am ersten Swim gab es die von Andal so geschätzten blauen Waldgeister, aber keine Bisse.





Hinter diesem „Ensemble” hab ich mich dann niedergelassen.

Wie üblich per Katschi einen Pelletmix verschossen, dann die Flocke am 6er Feeder-Kreishaken angeboten. Und hier hat es dann ganz gut gebissen. Leider gab es keinen dicken Döbel, aber die Plötz sorgten für Betrieb.
Habe nach ner Weile von Flocke auf 12mm Breadpunch umgestellt, das hat die Hakrate etwas erhöht. Es gab ein gutes halbes Dutzend Ü20-Plötz, der beste mag an die 30cm gehabt haben.
Irgendwann gegen 16.40 hatte ich einen winzigen Knoten in der Schnur (also einen unerwünschten) und hab dann ganz zufrieden zusammengepackt, anstatt die Montage im Schummerlicht zu entwirren oder gar neu zu montieren.
Ohne Stirnlampe wäre der Weg zurück zum Auto sicher von zahllosen Flüchen begleitet worden, aber zum Glück hatte ich an die Funzel gedacht.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jason hat mittags noch geschrieben und Bilder gepostet.
> Dann war der Pechvogel wohl ein anderer Angler.


Wir leben noch. Schreibe gleich was. Wir haben Besuch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ohh, ein „Blautonnenfisch” - herzliches Petri zu diesem ganz besonderen Fang, lieber @Wuemmehunter !

Ein saftiges Petri geht zum PröfPröf - da hast Du ja mal wieder ne beeindruckende Strecke hingelegt! 
Schön, daß die Middy sich so gut macht. Ist die „gekommen um zu bleiben” oder bist Du noch immer auf der Suche nach der Nonplusultra-Rute?

Schöner Salat bei Dir auf dem Kanal, lieber @rutilus69 - naja, immerhin war Deine Stelle halbwegs beangelbar - also Petri heil!

Auch dem Haus-Wirtschaftsflüchtling aus der Hauptstadt ein Petri zum Dickkopf!

@Thomas. - Glückwunsch zum strammen Döbel! Schon seltsam, wie das Beißverhalten sich von Tag zu Tag ändert.

@Tobias85 - viel Erfolg dann morgen mit der Bolo!

Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht des Teams Fulle. Hoffentlich seid Ihr inzwischen wieder aufgewärmt und plant bereits die nächsten großen Abenteuer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Schön, daß die Middy sich so gut macht. Ist die „gekommen um zu bleiben” oder bist Du noch immer auf der Suche nach der Nonplusultra-Rute?



Bleibt auf jeden Fall erstmal.
Vielleich hab irgendwann mal wieder den Eindruck dass ich etwas anderes probieren muss aber bis dahin ist die Middy meine 9ft Standard-Feederrute.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es unsere Brüder nicht betroffen hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasflasche führte wohl zu Auto-Explosion in Fulda
> 
> 
> Bei einer Auto-Explosion in Fulda hat sich ein 41-Jähriger schwer verletzt. Der Mann wollte zum Angeln fahren - und hatte eine Gasflasche im Auto, die wohl explodierte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hessenschau.de


Wow.... für einen Moment... aber nein, @Jason hat ja zwischenzeitlich sich gemeldet.
Oder er ist abgebrühter als wir alle dachten. 

Wow, Petri @Wuemmehunter zum Q-Fisch. Beim gehen habe ich auch von Ferne ein paar Kollegrn mit Knickis und Rotlicht beim Aufbauen gesehen, die werden s wohl auch im Zeichen der Blautonne unterwegs gewesen sein. Na ja, solange sie meine Johnnies un Ruhe lassen...


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Wow.... für einen Moment... aber nein, @Jason hat ja zwischenzeitlich sich gemeldet.
> Oder er ist abgebrühter als wir alle dachten.


Es sprach der alte Russe: "Hob ich erlebt Revolution einmal, Weltkrieg sweimal, Autounfall fimpfzig mal ... hundert mal ... aber manchmol Läbän ist stinklangweilig!"


----------



## Jason

Macht euch keine Sorgen, wir sind wohl auf und ich fühle meine Gliedmaßen wieder vollständig. Gut, ich sage es euch. Wir haben voll abgeschneidert. 6 Stunden geangelt und ich hatte wohl als einziger einen Biss. Sonst gab es nix. Aber trotz alle dem war es mal wieder ein toller Tag. 6 Grad und erbärmlicher Wind, der mich zumindest zeitweise zittern ließ. Die erste Stelle, die wir ca. eine Stunde beangelten, war sehr verkrautet. Am Himmel zogen dann viele schwarze Wolken auf, so das wir ein paar Meter Flußaufwärts uns unter einer Brücke nieder ließen. 
Wir haben wirklich alles probiert. Viele Stellen mit den verschiedensten Ködern abgegrast. Egal ob mit Käse, Frühstücksfleisch, Mais oder mit Brotflocke. Nicht einen Zupfer. 





Alex bei seiner bereits dritten Stelle. Er versuchte es unter einen Baum, aber ohne Erfolg.





Dann habe ich auch noch eine interessante Stelle nochmal 50m höher, die sehr vielversprechend aussah aufgesucht. Und hier hatte ich auch den vermutlichen Biss. Ein kurzer heftiger Ruck an der Spitze und das war es schon. Noch eine Minute gewartet und eingeholt. Anstatt 2 Maiskörner war nur noch eins dran. Tja, hatte ich Fischkontakt oder nicht? Ich werde es nie erfahren. Alex kam kurz darauf auch mit seiner Rute zu mir. 





Er hatte keinen Rutenhalter dabei, aber bei uns wird alles brüderlich geteilt. Genauso wie die Stracke, die wir uns
schmecken ließen. @Kochtopf war von dem Geschmack begeistert. Der Wind hatte zwischenzeitlich auch nachgelassen, so das es am Wasser erträglicher wurde, aber die Motivation war am Boden zerstört. Wenn in den 6 Stunden hin und wieder mal ein Biss gekommen wäre....., aber so?
Wir konnten auch einige Eisvögel, die flach über die Fulda flogen beäugeln und die Kormorane drehten auch wieder ihre Runden. 
Und ja, lieber @geomas unser nächstes Abenteuer haben wir auch schon vor Augen. Im Dezember geht noch mal an die Teiche. Dann wollen wir nochmal den Rotaugen und Hechten zu Leibe rücken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Dann möchte ich auch noch der gesamten Ükelmanschaft, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben ein herzliches Petri Heil entrichten. Hier zu Lande war ja wieder allerhand los und teilweise wurde wieder gut gefangen. Ich meine, heute hat nur das Fuldateam in den Sack gehauen. Nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag, oder wie mein Freund Adi sagt,
"Aber jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag".

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Och Münsch, ein Biß ist arg wenig für 6 Stunden mal zwo! 
Danke für den Bericht, lieber Jason! Tja, wenigstens auf die Hechte ist ja üblicherweise Verlaß bei Euch. 
Also bunkert schon mal ordentlich Stracke für den ganz sicher erfolgreichen Dezember-Ansitz.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich auch noch der gesamten Ükelmanschaft, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben ein herzliches Petri Heil entrichten. Hier zu Lande war ja wieder allerhand los und teilweise wurde wieder gut gefangen. Ich meine, heute hat nur das Fuldateam in den Sack gehauen. Nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag, oder wie mein Freund Adi sagt,
> "Aber jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag".
> 
> Gruß Jason


Tadellose Haltung, liebe Nordhessen, ihr habt alles gegeben.  
Ich würd jeden einsamen Johnnie/Pferdegründlingansitz fröhlich eintauschen gegen einmal mit Euch an der unerbittlichen Fulle zu angeln, Bisse hin, Bisse her!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Tadellose Haltung, liebe Nordhessen, ihr habt alles gegeben.
> Ich würd jeden einsamen Johnnie/Pferdegründlingansitz fröhlich eintauschen gegen einmal mit Euch an der unerbittlichen Fulle zu angeln, Bisse hin, Bisse


Ha, das werden wir natürlich tun. Irgendwann kommst du mal wieder zu uns nach Nordhessen. Und dann schlagen wir als Trio an der Fulda auf. Und den Teichen statten wir natürlich auch einen Besuch ab. Wir behalten das mal im Auge.

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Nabend Jungs, Mensch hier gibt es ja echt viel zu lesen und das bei so einem miesen Wochenende (wettermäßig) Wo fang ich an? Petri an all die schönen Fänge, die Rotaugen und Rotfedern und zahlreiche Döbel. Mein besonderes Petri gilt @Wuemmehunter für den schönen Q-Fisch. Habe ich leider mein ganzes Leben bisher noch nicht gefangen. Hier an der Ruhr haben sie ja jetzt einige ausgesetzt zur Grundel-Bekämpfung, vielleicht eines Tages...
Samstag war ich auch für ein paar Stunden los. Ich habe die Sphere eingeweiht. Als Zweitrute kam die Silstar Picker auf kurze Distanz zum Einsatz.
An der Browningrute habe ich einen kleinen 50g Korb montiert und etwas über der Flusshälfte gefischt (ca. 45m). Die Rute ist echt ne Wucht. zu Anfang denkt man erst oh das ist aber schwer an diesem leichten Stöckchen, stellt aber schnell fest, dass sie prima damit klar kommt. Das Werfen damit ist echt der Hit.
Sie fühlt sich vom Gewicht und von der Handhabung echt an wie eine etwas zu lang geratene Picker, das Gewicht ist echt traumhaft. Die Aktion ist parabolisch, trotzdem nicht wabbelig. Die Entfernung habe ich mit der 0,75 Oz Spitze gefischt, die selbst feinste Bisse anzeigt. Weitenmäßig ist da auf jeden Fall noch Luft nach oben. Vom WG ist sie mit dem 50g Körbchen gut bedient (was dann ja voll auch ca. den angegebenen WG  von 70g entspricht). Mit steiferer Spitze traue ich den Stöckchen auch durchaus mehr Gewicht zu (aber das ist ja weder Sinn der Rute noch meine Anforderung) 
Zum Drillverhalten kann ich leider noch nix sagen, da an diesem Tage meine einzige Beute aus hordenweise Nanogrundeln bestand. Selbst Mais wurde von den kleinen Biestern sofort attackiert. Leider bin auch auch erst sehr spät losgekommen, so dass ich es nicht geschafft habe einen wirksamen Futterplatz für die Augenrot aufzubauen.
Der viel diskutierte Griff ist bei Benutzung ein echter Handschmeichler. Neben den Fingerbett am Ende gibt es auch noch eine passende Aussparung für den Handballen. Der Kontakt mit den freiliegenden Blank macht das ganze Gespür beim Führen sehr sensibel und auch Bisse bei leichten Kontakt zur abgelegten Rute sind sehr intensiv zu spüren. Ein Umbau ist deswegen vom Tisch.
Kurzum für mich passt sie wie Faust aufs Auge. Wenn sie jetzt nicht wider Erwarten im Drill den bisherigen Eindruck bestätigen könnte waäre das schade aber ich gehe davon nicht aus. Insofern genau das was ich mir gewünscht habe, eine längere sensible "Pickerrute" mit sehr viel Reserve nach oben. Im Foto sieht man den Ver´gleich zum wirklich ultradünnen Blank der silstar, so kann sich jeder , der diese rute kennt vorstellen wie unglaublich dünn  diese ist für ihre Länge. Die Fans von Pickerruten werden das Teil lieben!!!


----------



## Minimax

@skyduck
Danke für den Bericht zur Rute, und natürlich ein Petri- und selten sah ich ein so seltsam schönes Bild einer Grundel: Vielleicht liegt es am Massstab der Hand, oder der aparten, dynamischen Krümmung des Fischleins, aber irgendwie finde ich Kleinfische, egal welcher Spezies, immer besonders faszinierend.
Überlegt mal, da sind auf einer FIngerlänge alle Wunder und Rätsel und das unbekannte unter dem Wasser, das wir suchen versammelt. Ob da jetzt 50, 80 oder mehr cm, oder 1 oder 40lbs dazukommen, das sind dann doch nur Petitessen. Was macht eigentlich unser Juwelendieb @Mescalero?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat unser @Minimax Bruzeltag.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles gute wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Andal

@Jason ... da hast du aber (1. Foto) einen sehr ordentlichen Wurfplatz mit den Steinen angelegt. Macht das nicht arg viel Wirbel, der die Fische verscheucht?

@skyduck ... mach mir die Sache mit der Sphere nur schmackhaft. Weihnachten ist ja auch nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Andal

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute hat unser @Minimax Bruzeltag.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles gute wünsche ich dir.


Echt!? - Ja dann ein herzlicher Glückwunsch und entsprechende Bacchanalen zum Wiegenfest!


----------



## geomas

Oh ja, alles Gute, in erster Linie natürlich Gesundheit und viel Zeit zum stilvollen Pietschen, lieber @Minimax !


----------



## Tobias85

Liebster aller @Minimax e dieser Welt, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Mögen dir die Dickköpfe und Gründlinge weiter so wohlgesonnen sein und bleib du uns noch lange erhalten!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich schreie mal ein lautes Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen, damit ich jetzt niemanden vergesse. Der Q-Fisch aus der Wuemme ist wahrscheinlich der Fang des Wochenendes. Im Mittellandkanal schwimmen ja inzwischen auch welche, aber da gezielt drauf zu gehen, dafür sind es wohl bisher zu wenige.

@skyduck: Die 70g-Browning so neben der 10g-Silstar zu sehen ist schon echt eindrucksvoll und weckt Begehrlichkeiten.


----------



## Tobias85

Bezüglich morgen bin ich ziemlich ruhelos. Auf der einen Seite mach ich mir Gedanken über jede Kleinigkeit des geplanten Ansitzes und bin mega aufgeregt, auf der anderen Seite bin ich tiefenentspannt und denke ich mir, dass beim ersten mal mit ner unbekannten Methode und dann noch an einem neuen Gewässer wahrscheinlich eh die Hälfte schief geht, weil ich so vieles ohne Erfahrung gar nicht bedenken kann, und ich dann sowieso nix fange. Kennt ihr dieses zwiespaltige Gefühl?

Naja, einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Andal

Lass deinen Ideen ruhig freien Lauf. Aus solchen Sachen werden oft die dollsten Dinger!


----------



## Minimax

@Tobias85
Das Gefühl kenne ich genau, und es tritt immer auf bei neuen Methoden, neuem Tackle, neuen Gewässern. Oder einfach auch mal so, wenn man sich besonders dolle auf den morgigen Ansitz freut.
Man lädt den morgigen Tag mit ungeheuerlichen Erwartungen und gleichzeitig mit schlimmsten Befürchtungen auf. Scheuch all diese Spinnweben hinfort, hinfort. Es sind Phantome. Lass dich nicht in Zweifel stürzen: Du hast nen Plan, du hast ne Methode, du hast das Werkzeug, du bist gerüstet.
# Major Tom; #Denken Sie Gross;
Es wär schön, wenn die Flussgottheiten Dir ihren Segen geben, tja und wenn nicht, dann zur Hölle mit ihnen. Im Schlimmsten Falle musst Du Mireilles Heissen Bebop ertragen, aber dafür bist Du um ne Erfahrung schlauer und nen schönen Angeltag reicher.
TLDR, du selbst hast es gesagt:

einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Geburtstagsgrüße und einen tollen Tag wünsche ich dir, werter @Minimax.


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Alles Liebe, Gesundheit und schöne Tage am Wasser wünschen Dir lieber Minimax zu Deinem Geburtstag

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Guten Morgen miteinander,

erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger dieses Wochenendes.

@Wuemmehunter
Herrlich dieser Bartelträger, bei mir hats gestern auf der Jokerrute leider nicht geklappt dafür gab es zwei schöne Aitel (40+) und zwei große Rotaugen.
War relativ viel Blattwerk und abgestorbenes Kraut im Wasser. Gestern hatte ich nur eine Körnersemmel zur Hand, eine Kaiser ist mir meist lieber, die ging aber verhältnismäßig gut. Komisch war das die Seite mit den Sonnenblumenkernen lieber wollten wie die mit Mohn.


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen allerseits und herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße an @Minimax !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber @Minimax, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ich wünsche Dir Glück, Gesundheit, viele spannende Tage im Zeichen der Johnnies und das ins Dein Humor uns hier im Ükel noch lange erhalten bleibt. Und einen schönen Tag wünsche ich Dir natürlich auch.‘


----------



## Thomas.

@Minimax hier an dieser Stelle nochmal alles gute zum Geburtstag, eine Berühmtheit neben dir die heute am 23.11 auch Geburtstag feiert ist The Master of Horror , bestehen da Ähnlichkeiten (bei ihm sah ich keine )


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow @dawurzelsepp: Das ist doch mal ein properes und wunderschönes Augenrot! Petri dazu. 
Ja, die Q-Fische scheinen so langsam so langsam in Fahrt zu kommen. Der Fisch hat mir schon eiskalte Stunden am Wasser gebracht. Ich erinnere mich an einen Winter mit reichlich Randeis an der Wümme. Ein Q-Biss bei solchen Bedingungen ist schon herzerwärmend!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alles Gute zum Burzeltag @Minimax . 
Feierst du mit der Missus oder mit den Döbeln?


----------



## Skott

@Minimax : Alles Liebe & Gute, vor allem aber Gesundheit für dich zum Geburtstag!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Liebster aller @Minimax e dieser Welt, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Mögen dir die Dickköpfe und Gründlinge weiter so wohlgesonnen sein und bleib du uns noch lange erhalten!


Besser kann man es nicht sagen.. .
Auf dass Du uns und der Missus noch lange Freude machst!...


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Wenn sie jetzt nicht wider Erwarten im Drill den bisherigen Eindruck bestätigen könnte waäre das schade aber ich gehe davon nicht aus.


Da musst Du dir keine Sorgen machen; obwohl ich bloß die Feeder- und Match-Varianten kenne, möchte ich wetten dass Du begeistert sein wirst.
Selbst die leichteste Feeder hat ganz unten richtig Rückrat und wird auch mit großen Fischen locker fertig.
Du solltest im Drill die Fingerkuppen unten auf den Blank legen - da fühlt man ALLES...
Verdammt - jetzt will ich auch...zwei....oder drei...


----------



## Jason

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Gesundheit wünsche ich dir, lieber @Minimax 
Mögen dir noch viele Döbel in deinem Leben beschert werden. Bleib so wie du bist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltach @Minimax 
Lass Dich ordentlich feiern!


----------



## phirania

@ Minimax.
Auch von mir alles gute zum Schlüpftag.
Und weiterhin viel Fisch am Haken .


----------



## skyduck

@Minimax Wünsche Dir einen tollen Geburtstag, lass Dich feiern und reich beschenken. Und mögen die Dickköpfe (also die fische  ) Dich auch auf Deinen weiteren Lebensweg immer treu begleiten...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mir fällt gerade zum ersten Mal auf dass @Minimax Geburtstag hat wenn ich Hochzeitstag habe.

Na dann Cheers, Mini!


----------



## geomas

Na dann feiert mal schön in Berlin und in Pröfhausen - vielleicht könnt Ihr per Telepathie anstoßen oder so.


----------



## geomas

Der Bote brachte Feedertips für die alte schnelle Drennan Super-Feeder. 
Danke für die spitzen-mäßige Beratung durch @hester und andere Boardies!
Jetzt hab ich Spitzen von 0,75oz (fast Taper) bis 2,5oz (slow Taper)
Allen gemein ist der relativ geringe Durchmesser der Ringe. Also in meinen Augen nix, um da Schlagschnüre durchzujagen.
Aber das ist wohl auch nicht nötig.

Ne mir noch unbekannte Mono soll an der anderen kräftigen älteren Feederrute verwendet werden: Daiwa Tournament ST in 0,21mm. 
Da haut Daiwa ordentlich auf den Putz, was die Beschreibung angeht. Mal sehen.
Die seit Jahren bekannte Daiwa Sensor (brown) von der Großspule ist ja ne Bank in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit und zudem unschlagbar billig.


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade zum ersten Mal auf dass @Minimax Geburtstag hat wenn ich Hochzeitstag habe.
> 
> Na dann Cheers, Mini!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360361


Glückwunsch zum Hochzeitstag.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade zum ersten Mal auf dass @Minimax Geburtstag hat wenn ich Hochzeitstag habe.
> 
> Na dann Cheers, Mini!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360361


Na dann mal alles Gute zum Hochzeitstag. Dann hast du ja heute Angelpause. Oder willst du los?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Na dann mal alles Gute zum Hochzeitstag. Dann hast du ja heute Angelpause. Oder willst du los?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke.
Ich war ja gestern. Da kann ich heute auch zuhause bleiben beim Nusslikör.


----------



## Minimax

Ganz herzlichen Dank Jungs für Euere Geburtstagswünsche,
da werd ich den Tag gleich doppelt geniessen. Und wünsch ich Herrn und Frau @Professor Tinca 
einen ebenso schönen Hochzeitstag,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## hester

Dann will ich mich mal anschließen, alles,alles Gute zum Geburtstag und zum Hochzeitstag, möge die Macht immer mit euch sein.


----------



## Andal

hester schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich mal anschließen, alles,alles Gute zum Geburtstag und zum *Hochzeitstag*, möge *die Macht* immer mit euch sein.


Dazu fällt mir dann ein überlieferter Spruch meines Urgroßvaters ein. Seines Zeichens Oberforstrat im Fichtelgebirge. Wenn es mal im Hause, damals hatte man noch Personal, zu Mißstimmigkeiten kam, liess er ein Machtwort erschallen... "In diesem Hause gilt nur ein Wort. Das meiner Frau!"


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir dann ein überlieferter Spruch meines Urgroßvaters ein. In diesem Hause gilt nur ein Wort. Das meiner Frau!"


 da hat sich bis heute nix dran geändert, zumindest bei mir nicht im diesen Sinne Prof. von mir auch alles gute zum HT und noch viele weitere Jahre


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> da hat sich bis heute nix dran geändert, zumindest bei mir nicht im diesen Sinne Prof. von mir auch alles gute zum HT und noch viele weitere Jahre


Dito    @Professor Tinca alles gute zum Jahrestag


----------



## geomas

...hatte mir ja Angelfotos aus diesem Jahr als Wandschmuck groß ausdrucken lassen:







Die Resultate kamen heute und sehen ziemlich gut aus. Bin wirklich zufrieden mit der Qualität, obwohl ich ja nicht mit ner „großen Kamera” fotografiert habe, sondern nur mit einer kleinen Kompaktkamera (Fuji X100).
Das große Bild ist 100x75cm, die beiden lütten Fotos sind immer noch 40x30cm groß.
Mal sehen, vermutlich kommen die morgen an die Wand.


----------



## Tobias85

Wahnsinnig die Fotos, @geomas! Die wür dich mir auch ohne zu zögern an die Wand hängen 

Und dem @Professor Tinca und seiner Gattin wünsche ich alles Gute zum Hochzeitstag und @Wurzelsepp Petri zu dem prächtigen Rotauge und seinen Begleitern!


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wer kann der kann der kann! Einfach nur schöne Fotos hast Du da gezaubert. Wobei mir Deine s/w Bilder auch ausgesprochen gut gefallen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch!

Tolle Bilder lieber @geomas .
Die Idee fnd ich super. Sowas müsste ich mir auch mal machen lassen.


----------



## Jason

@geomas 
"Ohne Worte". 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca - danke, probiers doch einfach mal mit nem Riesenbild. Du hast ja auch ne Menge toller Fotos in Deinem Archiv (oder auf Deinem telefon??).
Ich habe die „Leinwandabzüge” bei xxxyyyxxx* machen lassen (erstmals da bestellt). Die haben, wenn man sich registriert, regelmäßig sehr günstige Posterangebote (heute zum Beispiel Leinwände wie die oben gezeigten in 120x80, 100x75 und 100x50cm für je 22€ plus Versand). Die Bestellung ist technisch sehr einfach.
Allerdings lagen meiner Bestellung vollkommen fremde Familienfotos bei - das hat mich etwas verstört und daran erinnert, daß man „nicht alles aus der Hand geben sollte”.



*) hab den Link mal rausgenommen. Ich wollte keine Werbung machen und es soll auch nicht so rüberkommen.
Wen es interessiert kann es gerne von mir per Unterhaltung erfahren.


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> ...hatte mir ja Angelfotos aus diesem Jahr als Wandschmuck groß ausdrucken lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Resultate kamen heute und sehen ziemlich gut aus. Bin wirklich zufrieden mit der Qualität, obwohl ich ja nicht mit ner „großen Kamera” fotografiert habe, sondern nur mit einer kleinen Kompaktkamera (Fuji X100).
> Das große Bild ist 100x75cm, die beiden lütten Fotos sind immer noch 40x30cm groß.
> Mal sehen, vermutlich kommen die morgen an die Wand.


Super


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sehen echt klasse aus, die Großgezogenen Fotos, lieber @geomas. Die Fischportraits sind sehr gelungen!


----------



## Minimax

@geomas
Wirklich ne tolle Idee, und das richtige Medium um deine schönen Bilder voll zur Geltung zu bringen!
Wobei ja auch das Vorstellungsfoto wieder ein herrliches Stilleben darstellt.
Solche Grossdrucke sind, mit passendem Rahmen ja auch bei nichtanglerischen Motiven eine schöne Geschenkidee für das kommende Fest,
Danke fürs Vorstellen,
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Jetzt müsste man nur noch eine Spur Talent haben. Ich habe keines!


----------



## rustaweli

Wirklich klasse Geo, mehr kann man auch garnicht dazu sagen.  
Damals hattest Du solch einen Traum von Bild von einem königlichen Rotauge im Silberkleid, das wäre auch was in groß.
Aber wußte bis dato garnicht das Du nebenbei auch Meeresangler bist.
Sind die Bilder mit dieser Kamera gemacht?


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte!

@rustaweli - der Döbel ist mit der abgebildeten Kamera (Fuji X100) abgelichtet worden, die beiden anderen Fotos mit einer X100t (2 Kamera-Generationen weiter). Diese Kamerareihe verfügt bei allen technischen Unterschieden über das gleiche Objektiv, und dessen Abbildungseigenschaften finde ich persönlich herausragend.
Das Meeresangelbuch ist ein Geschenk von lieben Verwandten. Aktuell angele ich nicht in der Ostsee. Spinnfischen vom Ufer oder Brandungsangeln mag ich nicht und auf ein Boot habe ich keinen Zugriff.


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri an alle! 

Endlich habe ich es geschafft alles zu lesen was hier die letzten Tage abging. 
Schöne Berichte und tolle Fotos gab's. 
Immerhin finden ab und an kleine Treffen statt. 

Bei mur ist es gerade sehr.... Naja. Bin eher unükelig unterwegs und das quasi ohne Erfolg. 
Heute bin ich an eine Stelle gekommen die ich gerne mal sitzend beangeln möchte auf alles was vorbei kommt. 

@Professor Tinca alles gute zum Hochzeitstag 
@Minimax alles alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Minimax

#Greys 10ft Float
#One Man one Rod
#Spitzenerkennung

Nabend Jungs,

vor einiger Zeit ist mir ja ne 10ft Greys Floatrute zugelaufen, mit der ich ja eigentlich wenig anfangen konnte. Allerdings haben viele
Eigenschaften der Rute gleich weniger meine Float- als mehr meine Leichten Grundangelglocken klingeln lassen, und überhaupt machte das robuste Teilchen einen ziemlich universellen Eindruck. Auch einen
Kunstköder zu führen wäre ihr ohne weiteres zuzutrauen.

Auch die Diskussion hier im Ükel bestärkte ich mich in meinem Eindruck.
Danke dafür an Geo, Nordlicht und Andal.
Mit der kann man auch mal alleine losziehen und ne ganze Vielzahl von Methoden abdecken- natürlich mit Abstrichen. EIn Jack of all trades ist halt zwangsläufig auch ein Master of none.

Als Grundrute mit Bisserkennung über Spitze ist natürlich so ne unmarkierte Spitze etwas anstrengend für die Augen.
Das war neulich ebenfalls hier oder in einem anderen Thread Thema, und da wurde dann über Lackieren etc. diskutiert. Ich habe dann vorgeschlagen, der Spitze eine Wicklung mit auffälligen Bindegarn zu verpassen, und diese
nur leicht einzweimal mit Bindelack zu sichern.

Das hab ich nun mit der Greys gemacht, und finde das Ergebnis garnicht übel. Vorteile aus meiner Sicht sind:
-kein Helles Grundieren notwendig
-kein Zerkratzen oder Abplatzen des Lackauftrags
-Aktion wird nicht beeinträchtigt
-schöne, homogene Optik
-verschiedene Knickihalter halten besser
-Vollständig und spurlos ohne Aufwand wieder zu entfernen.

Ich kann diese Methode der Spitzenmarkierung also sehr empfehlen,  hier im Vorher/Nachher Bild:

A
	

		
			
		

		
	







B





Tja, und nachdem es bei der Rute also ohnehin nicht auf feinste Spezialisierungen und jedes Gramm ankommt, hab ich ihr ne robuste alte Freams 2500er verpasst -im Sinne der Allroundigkeit werd ich die 18er aber wohl noch gegen ne 20er Schnur tauschen.

TLDR: 5 Minuten Basteln, und die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind deutlich erweitert.




hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Ach so  ich verstehe das als etwas improvisierten Beitrag hinsichtlich der Bedenken von @Tobias85 und @rustaweli , deren Sorgen ja auch um Tackle-Entscheidungen im Angesicht des Gewässers kreisen.


----------



## geomas

^^ na das sieht ja super aus - Hut ab vor Deinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten!
Es freut mich, daß Dir die Schnäppchen-Greys offenbar gefällt. Ihre durch Dich offenbarten Sekundärtugenden hatte ich nicht im Sinn, als ich sie empfahl oder lobte.


----------



## Tobias85

So, kommen wir zum Bericht zu meinen ersten Versuchen mit der Bolo. Im Moment ist die Weser wie ja fast alle FLießgewässer nicht besonders voll, darum habe ich mir eine Stelle ausgesucht, wo die Hauptströmung in einer Kurve nah am Ufer lang rauscht und wo es hoffentlich etwas tiefer ist als auf der restlichen Strecke. Außerdam gabs da genug Platz um sich auszubreiten und keine störenden Gewächse beim rumfuchteln mit der langen Rute. Zunächst möchte ich euch jene aber nun endlich präsentieren:





Insgesamt ist sie recht schlicht in schwarz gehalten, nur das Handteil ist in großen silbernen und kleinen grünen Buchstaben beschriftet. Der gepunktete Bereich um den Rollenfuß sowie die letzten 15cm sind noch beschichtet, fast wie gummiert. Dadurch lässt sie sich angenehm greifen und fühlt sich nicht ganz so nackt an. Für unsere Zahlenfetischisten unter uns: Die Rute wiegt 344 g, an der Spitze misst sie genau 1,7 mm und über dem Griffteil 23 mm. Die genaue Länge habe ich nicht nachgemessen.

Zusammen mit der Rute hat mir der Professor noch ein kleines Konvolut an Bolo-Posen und eine Auswahl passender Haken mitgeschickt. 




Die Antennen der drei mittleren Posen lassen sich durch Knicklichter austauschen und sind somit auch untereinander kompatibel. Deswegen habe ich die eine Antenne auch geschwärzt, um mich besser den Verhältnissen anpassen zu können. Das war genau richtig so, denn heute hat der Himmel sich so sehr im Wasser gespiegelt, dass die schwarze Antenne tatsächlich am besten zu erkennen war. 

An die Rute kam die Pin und an die Schnur kam heute die schwarz-rot-silberne Pose mit 8g Tragkraft, so eingestellt, dass die untere Bleikette über den Grund schleift und die Drift verzögert (die zusammengeschobene Bebleiung ist ja noch auf dem Bild mit drauf).

Gefüttert hab ich Maden und Hanf pur mit dem Baitdropper (1A das Teil) und ein paar Bälle Zammataro Barbenmix, um die Fische überhaupt erstmal zur Futterspur zu locken. Und dann passierte - nichts. Naja gut, dreimal ging die Pose kurz unter, einmal waren sogar die Maden ausgelutscht, aber das wars dann auch. 

Ein paar Erkenntnisse habe ich aber auf jeden Fall gewonnen. Erstens: Ich bin froh, die leichte Rute vom Professor genommen zu haben. Selbst die spürt man schon, wenn man ne Stunde lang am Wasser steht. 100 g mehr? Ich wills mir gar nicht ausmalen! Zweitens: (Vorerst) Nicht wieder mit der Pin. Man hält die Rute ja dann doch anders, als wenn eine Statio montiert ist, und das ging heute ziemlich ins Handgelenk. Außerdem wurde die Pose durch die Pin dauernd zurückgehalten, was beim Schleifen lassen unpraktisch war. Schnur manuell abziehen mit der zweiten Hand empfand ich als sehr umständlich und führte zu einzelnen Verwicklungen. Und Drittens: Mit Posen und Bebleiung spielen. Am besten mal ne Stunde nur mit verschiedenen Posenformen und -gewichten sowie verschiedenen Bebleiungsmustern rumprobieren und gucken, wie sich was verhält. Je nach Einstellung war es heute schwer zu erkennen, ob die Schrotkette wirklich über den Boden schleift. Manchmal blieb sie auch einfach hängen und die Pose unter (noch ohne Köder), manchmal trieb sie einfach durch.

Naja, wird schon noch. Ich hab jetzt eine 4-Wochen.Karte für die Weser, irgendwas werde ich in der Zeit schon an Land ziehen können. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht gehts das nächste mal doch in die Buhnen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach so  ich verstehe das als etwas improvisierten Beitrag hinsichtlich der Bedenken von @Tobias85 und @rustaweli , deren Sorgen ja auch um Tackle-Entscheidungen im Angesicht des Gewässers kreisen.



Ich habs nur kurz überflogen, du hast Geburtstag? Dann will ich ein Geschenk!   

Alles Gute, alter Knabe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> vor einiger Zeit ist mir ja ne 10ft Greys Floatrute zugelaufen, mit der ich ja eigentlich wenig anfangen konnte. Allerdings haben viele
> Eigenschaften der Rute gleich weniger meine Float- als mehr meine Leichten Grundangelglocken klingeln lassen, und überhaupt machte das robuste Teilchen einen ziemlich universellen Eindruck. Auch einen
> Kunstköder zu führen wäre ihr ohne weiteres zuzutrauen.
> 
> Ich kann diese Methode der Spitzenmarkierung also sehr empfehlen,  hier im Vorher/Nachher Bild:
> 
> Tja, und nachdem es bei der Rute also ohnehin nicht auf feinste Spezialisierungen und jedes Gramm ankommt, hab ich ihr ne robuste alte Freams 2500er verpasst -im Sinne der Allroundigkeit werd ich die 18er aber wohl noch gegen ne 20er Schnur tauschen.


Na das scheint doch eine wunderfeine Universalrute geworden zu sein   , und mit einem heimlichen Turbomotor für die Leine als Kraftreserve ausgestattet sollte die Combo auch größere Biester schaffen.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ... du wirst sehen, was es für einen Spass macht, mit geringstem Gepäck ans Wasser zu gehen und zu wissen, die eine Rute schafft alles. Vielleicht nicht alles in vollster Perfektion, aber das wäre auch ein Wunder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, kommen wir zum Bericht zu meinen ersten Versuchen mit der Bolo. Im Moment ist die Weser wie ja fast alle FLießgewässer nicht besonders voll, darum habe ich mir eine Stelle ausgesucht, wo die Hauptströmung in einer Kurve nah am Ufer lang rauscht und wo es hoffentlich etwas tiefer ist als auf der restlichen Strecke. Außerdam gabs da genug Platz um sich auszubreiten und keine störenden Gewächse beim rumfuchteln mit der langen Rute. Zunächst möchte ich euch jene aber nun endlich präsentieren:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360377
> 
> Insgesamt ist sie recht schlicht in schwarz gehalten, nur das Handteil ist in großen silbernen und kleinen grünen Buchstaben beschriftet. Der gepunktete Bereich um den Rollenfuß sowie die letzten 15cm sind noch beschichtet, fast wie gummiert. Dadurch lässt sie sich angenehm greifen und fühlt sich nicht ganz so nackt an. Für unsere Zahlenfetischisten unter uns: Die Rute wiegt 344 g, an der Spitze misst sie genau 1,7 mm und über dem Griffteil 23 mm. Die genaue Länge habe ich nicht nachgemessen.
> 
> Zusammen mit der Rute hat mir der Professor noch ein kleines Konvolut an Bolo-Posen und eine Auswahl passender Haken mitgeschickt.
> Anhang anzeigen 360382
> 
> Die Antennen der drei mittleren Posen lassen sich durch Knicklichter austauschen und sind somit auch untereinander kompatibel. Deswegen habe ich die eine Antenne auch geschwärzt, um mich besser den Verhältnissen anpassen zu können. Das war genau richtig so, denn heute hat der Himmel sich so sehr im Wasser gespiegelt, dass die schwarze Antenne tatsächlich am besten zu erkennen war.
> 
> An die Rute kam die Pin und an die Schnur kam heute die schwarz-rot-silberne Pose mit 8g Tragkraft, so eingestellt, dass die untere Bleikette über den Grund schleift und die Drift verzögert (die zusammengeschobene Bebleiung ist ja noch auf dem Bild mit drauf).
> 
> Gefüttert hab ich Maden und Hanf pur mit dem Baitdropper (1A das Teil) und ein paar Bälle Zammataro Barbenmix, um die Fische überhaupt erstmal zur Futterspur zu locken. Und dann passierte - nichts. Naja gut, dreimal ging die Pose kurz unter, einmal waren sogar die Maden ausgelutscht, aber das wars dann auch.
> 
> Ein paar Erkenntnisse habe ich aber auf jeden Fall gewonnen. Erstens: Ich bin froh, die leichte Rute vom Professor genommen zu haben. Selbst die spürt man schon, wenn man ne Stunde lang am Wasser steht. 100 g mehr? Ich wills mir gar nicht ausmalen! Zweitens: (Vorerst) Nicht wieder mit der Pin. Man hält die Rute ja dann doch anders, als wenn eine Statio montiert ist, und das ging heute ziemlich ins Handgelenk. Außerdem wurde die Pose durch die Pin dauernd zurückgehalten, was beim Schleifen lassen unpraktisch war. Schnur manuell abziehen mit der zweiten Hand empfand ich als sehr umständlich und führte zu einzelnen Verwicklungen. Und Drittens: Mit Posen und Bebleiung spielen. Am besten mal ne Stunde nur mit verschiedenen Posenformen und -gewichten sowie verschiedenen Bebleiungsmustern rumprobieren und gucken, wie sich was verhält. Je nach Einstellung war es heute schwer zu erkennen, ob die Schrotkette wirklich über den Boden schleift. Manchmal blieb sie auch einfach hängen und die Pose unter (noch ohne Köder), manchmal trieb sie einfach durch.
> 
> Naja, wird schon noch. Ich hab jetzt eine 4-Wochen.Karte für die Weser, irgendwas werde ich in der Zeit schon an Land ziehen können.
> 
> Mal sehen, vielleicht gehts das nächste mal doch in die Buhnen




Wie tief war es denn an der Stelle, Tobi, dass du gleich mit der dicken 8gr. Pose geangelt hast?

Jetzt musst du nur noch ne Stelle finden wo sich Barben rumtreiben. Ich bin schon neugierig wann es klappt mit deinem Zielfisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Aktuell angele ich nicht in der Ostsee. Spinnfischen vom Ufer oder Brandungsangeln mag ich nicht und auf ein Boot habe ich keinen Zugriff.



Ich hab mal etwas von Meeräschen im Rostocker Hafen(oder der Nähe davon) gelesen. 
Hast du das schonmal versucht?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab mal etwas von Meeräschen im Rostocker Hafen(oder der Nähe davon) gelesen.
> Hast du das schonmal versucht?



Ich habe lange keine Meeraeschen mehr gesehen, auch im Urlaub in dänischen und schwedischen Häfen nicht. Früher oft.
Richtiges Hafengelände ist hier auch nicht zugänglich.

PS: auf Aalmuttern wollte ich es irgendwann noch mal versuchen.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> #Greys 10ft Float
> #One Man one Rod
> #Spitzenerkennung
> 
> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> vor einiger Zeit ist mir ja ne 10ft Greys Floatrute zugelaufen, mit der ich ja eigentlich wenig anfangen konnte. Allerdings haben viele
> Eigenschaften der Rute gleich weniger meine Float- als mehr meine Leichten Grundangelglocken klingeln lassen, und überhaupt machte das robuste Teilchen einen ziemlich universellen Eindruck. Auch einen
> Kunstköder zu führen wäre ihr ohne weiteres zuzutrauen.
> 
> Auch die Diskussion hier im Ükel bestärkte ich mich in meinem Eindruck.
> Danke dafür an Geo, Nordlicht und Andal.
> Mit der kann man auch mal alleine losziehen und ne ganze Vielzahl von Methoden abdecken- natürlich mit Abstrichen. EIn Jack of all trades ist halt zwangsläufig auch ein Master of none.
> 
> Als Grundrute mit Bisserkennung über Spitze ist natürlich so ne unmarkierte Spitze etwas anstrengend für die Augen.
> Das war neulich ebenfalls hier oder in einem anderen Thread Thema, und da wurde dann über Lackieren etc. diskutiert. Ich habe dann vorgeschlagen, der Spitze eine Wicklung mit auffälligen Bindegarn zu verpassen, und diese
> nur leicht einzweimal mit Bindelack zu sichern.
> 
> Das hab ich nun mit der Greys gemacht, und finde das Ergebnis garnicht übel. Vorteile aus meiner Sicht sind:
> -kein Helles Grundieren notwendig
> -kein Zerkratzen oder Abplatzen des Lackauftrags
> -Aktion wird nicht beeinträchtigt
> -schöne, homogene Optik
> -verschiedene Knickihalter halten besser
> -Vollständig und spurlos ohne Aufwand wieder zu entfernen.
> 
> Ich kann diese Methode der Spitzenmarkierung also sehr empfehlen,  hier im Vorher/Nachher Bild:
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360378
> 
> 
> B
> Anhang anzeigen 360379
> 
> 
> Tja, und nachdem es bei der Rute also ohnehin nicht auf feinste Spezialisierungen und jedes Gramm ankommt, hab ich ihr ne robuste alte Freams 2500er verpasst -im Sinne der Allroundigkeit werd ich die 18er aber wohl noch gegen ne 20er Schnur tauschen.
> 
> TLDR: 5 Minuten Basteln, und die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind deutlich erweitert.
> Anhang anzeigen 360380
> 
> hg
> Euer
> Minimax


EIn Jack of all trades"
solche berichte liebe ich, da ich ja auch auf der suche nach der Spezialist Wolpertingerrod bin.
jetzt bin ich mal wissenschaftlich vorgegangen   und habe meinen persönlichen Atomphysiker (Taschenrechner) zurate gezogen, nach unzähligen Berechnungen all meiner Ruten zur Länge, Gewicht und wohlfühlwurfgewicht kam heraus, das die Perfekte Rute für mich 333 cm (11ft) lang, ein Gewicht von 261gr haben darf, das optimale WG sollte bei 45gr. liegen.
mit entsetzen habe ich festgestellt das ich KEINE Rute in 11ft besitze  , und oh wunder, am nächsten an der Wolpertingerrod kommen meine ältesten Karpfen Ruten 12ft 270gr. wohlfühlwurfgewicht 40-50gr.
So jetzt brauche ich eine Rute von 11ft mit einem Höchstgewicht von 261gr. und 40-50gr WG. das müsste machbar sein? irgend welche Vorschläge? ein Spitzengewindering kommt da ran und schon müsste ich wunschlos glücklich sein wenn meine Berechnungen stimmen    und sollte dem tatsächlich so sein, werde ich mir dann eine nach meinen Vorlieben bauen lassen ( Spitzengewindering, Schieberollenhalter, Haken Öhr, Schnurklipp usw), und als Rolle eine 2500-4000 Shimano BR.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ... du wirst sehen, was es für einen Spass macht, mit geringstem Gepäck ans Wasser zu gehen und zu wissen, die eine Rute schafft alles. Vielleicht nicht alles in vollster Perfektion, aber das wäre auch ein Wunder.


Ja, weil Minimax normalerweise mit 3ZKB ans Wasser geht wird ihm mit nur einer Rute zu Fischen völlig flashen  ^^


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> EIn Jack of all trades"
> solche berichte liebe ich, da ich ja auch auf der suche nach der Spezialist Wolpertingerrod bin.
> jetzt bin ich mal wissenschaftlich vorgegangen   und habe meinen persönlichen Atomphysiker (Taschenrechner) zurate gezogen, nach unzähligen Berechnungen all meiner Ruten zur Länge, Gewicht und wohlfühlwurfgewicht kam heraus, das die Perfekte Rute für mich 333 cm (11ft) lang, ein Gewicht von 261gr haben darf, das optimale WG sollte bei 45gr. liegen.
> mit entsetzen habe ich festgestellt das ich KEINE Rute in 11ft besitze  , und oh wunder, am nächsten an der Wolpertingerrod kommen meine ältesten Karpfen Ruten 12ft 270gr. wohlfühlwurfgewicht 40-50gr.
> So jetzt brauche ich eine Rute von 11ft mit einem Höchstgewicht von 261gr. und 40-50gr WG. das müsste machbar sein? irgend welche Vorschläge? ein Spitzengewindering kommt da ran und schon müsste ich wunschlos glücklich sein wenn meine Berechnungen stimmen    und sollte dem tatsächlich so sein, werde ich mir dann eine nach meinen Vorlieben bauen lassen ( Spitzengewindering, Schieberollenhalter, Haken Öhr, Schnurklipp usw), und als Rolle eine 2500-4000 Shimano BR.











						Tackle Box Darent Valley 11ft (0.75lb/12oz) Specialist Rod
					

Tackle Box Darent Valley 11ft (0.75lb/12oz) Specialist Rod




					www.tacklebox.co.uk
				




Ich werfe mit ihr 40-50gr, ohne nachgewogen zu haben, glaube ich dass sie dich sehr sehr glücklich machen kann


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tackle Box Darent Valley 11ft (0.75lb/12oz) Specialist Rod
> 
> 
> Tackle Box Darent Valley 11ft (0.75lb/12oz) Specialist Rod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacklebox.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werfe mit ihr 40-50gr, ohne nachgewogen zu haben, glaube ich dass sie dich sehr sehr glücklich machen kann


damit wäre sie schon als Stangen Rute Perfekt, und wird zu 99% unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen, glaube kaum das bei Preis und Ausstattung noch was anderes ran kommt, besten dank für den Tipp

sehe gerade das es sie auch mit 1,25lb gibt, die wird es


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> An die Rute kam die Pin und an die Schnur kam heute die schwarz-rot-silberne Pose mit 8g Tragkraft, so eingestellt,* dass die untere Bleikette über den Grund schleift und die Drift verzögert (die zusammengeschobene Bebleiung ist ja noch auf dem Bild mit drauf).*



Das lese ich ja jetzt erst.
Ich halte nichts von schleifender Köderpräsentation. Dabei kommen Schnur und Blei immer zuerst beim (mit dem Kopf gegen die Strömung stehenden) Fisch an und das Blei klatscht ihm schlechtestenfalls an die Birne,bevor er den Köder überhaupt sieht.

Besser ist es den Köder verzögert anzubietn, so dass er zuerst den Fisch erreicht!

Dazu sollte die Punktbebleiung etwa 10 - 15cm überm Grund schweben und das Vorfach ca. 25 - 30cm lang voraustreiben. Die Pose muss also ziemlich stark gebremst werden und Schur wird nur häppchenweise nachgelassen.


----------



## geomas

Wer bei der Tacklebox bestellt und noch auf der Suche nach einem kompakten und dennoch stabilen Kescherstiel ist wird dort evtl. auch fündig. Habe das 3-5-7-Modell und mag es sehr. 
Die sehr schlanken Sleeves mit abgespeckter Polsterung sind auch einen Blick wert.


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Ich erinnere mich nicht, irgendwelche Bedenken geäußert zu haben, aber ich glaube dir einfach mal.  Die Wicklung sieht schick aus, in meinen Augen praktischer als selbst zu lackieren.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie tief war es denn an der Stelle, Tobi, dass du gleich mit der dicken 8gr. Pose geangelt hast?


+/- 1,60m...aber ich bin ja sonst kein Flussangler und erst recht nicht mit Pose und muss mich erst an die passende Auswahl herantasten.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dazu sollte die Punktbebleiung etwa 10 - 15cm überm Grund schweben und das Vorfach ca. 25 - 30cm lang voraustreiben. Die Pose muss also ziemlich stark gebremst werden und Schur wird nur häppchenweise nachgelassen.



Also befestigst du das gesamte Blei als eine Punktbebleiung, verstehe ich das richtig? 

Schleifend sah bzw. las ich häufig in Bezug auf Barben. Zumindest wenn man weiter raus wirft bleibt ja auch gar nichts anderes übrig, mit starken Verzögern zieht die Pose ja sonst wieder Richtung Ufer.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die sehr schlanken Sleeves mit abgespeckter Polsterung sind auch einen Blick wert


die hatte ich schon im Blick


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also befestigst du das gesamte Blei als eine Punktbebleiung, verstehe ich das richtig?



Entweder das oder noch ein einziges Schrot auf dem Vorfach. Das genügt.
Versuch es ruhig mal mit den 4gr. Posen. Nur wenn die Strömung so stark ist, dass der Köder nicht unten bleibt beim Verzögern muss du schwerere Posen nehmen.
Und wenn du dann mal ne "Pause" möchtest weil es gerade nicht beißt, stellst du einfach so tief dass die Hauptbebeleiung bei gespannter Schnur den Grund erreicht. Dazu einfach mit der Strömung auswerfen und und bei geschlossenem Bügel die Montage absinken lassen(Float laying on nennen die Inselbewohner das glaub ich).
Dann die Rute einfach auf den Halter legen, ab und zu füttern und warten.
Das ist sehr einfach und entspannend.
Wenn dann Bisse kommen, kannste wieder etwas flacher stellen und wie oben beschrieben verzögert aktiv angeln.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> ...hatte mir ja Angelfotos aus diesem Jahr als Wandschmuck groß ausdrucken lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Resultate kamen heute und sehen ziemlich gut aus. Bin wirklich zufrieden mit der Qualität, obwohl ich ja nicht mit ner „großen Kamera” fotografiert habe, sondern nur mit einer kleinen Kompaktkamera (Fuji X100).
> Das große Bild ist 100x75cm, die beiden lütten Fotos sind immer noch 40x30cm groß.
> Mal sehen, vermutlich kommen die morgen an die Wand.


Wunderschöne Bilder.
Vieleicht solltes du mal einen Angel Kalender daraus machen.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> die hatte ich schon im Blick



Echt Jetzt..??
Ich habe noch nie ausserhalb eines Angelgeschäfts so viele Futterale gesehen wie bei dir....


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habs nur kurz überflogen, du hast Geburtstag? Dann will ich ein Geschenk!
> 
> Alles Gute, alter Knabe.


Danke, mein Lieber. Aber das mit dem Geschenk hatten wir doch schon letztes Jahr, das was Du Dir wünscht kann ich nicht beschaffen, Du weisst doch, Genfer Konventionen, Atomwaffensperrvertrag etc. Mir sind die Hände gebunden, so leid es mir tut.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na das scheint doch eine wunderfeine Universalrute geworden zu sein   , und mit einem heimlichen Turbomotor für die Leine als Kraftreserve ausgestattet sollte die Combo auch größere Biester schaffen.


Danke, lieber Nordlicht, und da Du als Schrauber und Modder par excellence wohlbekannt bist wird dir dies vielleicht gefallen:
Ich konnte die abscheuliche Gummi T-Kurbel der Freams mit ihrem nervigen, fummeligen Schraubiklappmechanismus
Austauschen.





Jetzt hat sie ne perfekt sitzende, optisch und haptisch angemessene Schnellklappkurbel und ist die Perfekte Friedfisch-Schlechtwetter-Rolle mit klassisch-nostalgischem Touch.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sieht auch gleich viel mehr nach "Specialist" aus-
So langsam krieg ich richtig Lust, mit der Combo zu angeln!
tallyho,
Minimax


----------



## hester

Sehr schön, passt super


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht gut aus.  
Welcher Rolle hast du dafür die Kurbel "geklaut"?


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> EIn Jack of all trades"
> solche berichte liebe ich, da ich ja auch auf der suche nach der Spezialist Wolpertingerrod bin.
> jetzt bin ich mal wissenschaftlich vorgegangen   und habe meinen persönlichen Atomphysiker (Taschenrechner) zurate gezogen, nach unzähligen Berechnungen all meiner Ruten zur Länge, Gewicht und wohlfühlwurfgewicht kam heraus, das die Perfekte Rute für mich 333 cm (11ft) lang, ein Gewicht von 261gr haben darf, das optimale WG sollte bei 45gr. liegen.
> mit entsetzen habe ich festgestellt das ich KEINE Rute in 11ft besitze  , und oh wunder, am nächsten an der Wolpertingerrod kommen meine ältesten Karpfen Ruten 12ft 270gr. wohlfühlwurfgewicht 40-50gr.
> So jetzt brauche ich eine Rute von 11ft mit einem Höchstgewicht von 261gr. und 40-50gr WG. das müsste machbar sein? irgend welche Vorschläge? ein Spitzengewindering kommt da ran und schon müsste ich wunschlos glücklich sein wenn meine Berechnungen stimmen    und sollte dem tatsächlich so sein, werde ich mir dann eine nach meinen Vorlieben bauen lassen ( Spitzengewindering, Schieberollenhalter, Haken Öhr, Schnurklipp usw), und als Rolle eine 2500-4000 Shimano BR.


Da wäre auch noch die Shakespeare Mach 1 "Specialist". 330 cm, bereits mit Gewindering an der Spitze, nur gewogen habe ich die noch nie.

Aber der kleine Schlingel hat ja schon eine ausgeguggt.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn dann Bisse kommen, kannste wieder etwas flacher stellen und wie oben beschrieben verzögert aktiv angeln.


Klingt ideal, jetzt wo die Fische bei diesen Temperaturen sowieso brauchen, bis sie am Platz sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau!
Einfach erstmal den Köder auf Grund legen und auf Fische/Bisse warten.


----------



## Andal

Barben und Posen habe ich noch nie richtig zusammengebracht - liegt aber an mir - sie sind für mich eben reine Grundangelfische.


----------



## Andal

...meine ersten Berührungen mit Barben hatte ich auch als Knabe, vor bald 50 Jahren, in *Pfaffing* an der *Attel*. Sargblei, 4er Eisen mit vorfach aus der Tüte, ein Wurmknödel und ab in einer der Rinnen zwischen den Krautfahnen. Mal gab es eine mittlere Barbe, mal eine Besatzregenbogenforelle - ich war glücklich. An eine Pose in den "reissenden Fluten" dachte seinerzeit kein Mensch. Die waren was für die Weiher.


----------



## Andal

...da wo heute die Bebauung endet, war ungefähr der Angelplatz. Damals lief hier der kleine Fluss auf eine kleine Schwelle auf und teilte sich in zwei Rinnen. Da wo das Wasser auflief, waren auch die Barben zu finden. Je näher man Richtung Brücke kam, desto tiefer und ruhiger zog das Wasser. Hier konnte man auch mal mit einem Karpfen, oder einem Hecht rechnen. Flussab wurde es dann "aeschig", bis zu der Linkskurve, wo die Grenze lag. Dahinter wäre es dann wirklich interessant geworden. Aber der Urwald war undurchdringlich - und eben fremdes Revier. Heute haben es wohl die Isarfischer aus München gepachtet. Viele Angler dürften sich da nicht verirren.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Welcher Rolle hast du dafür die Kurbel "geklaut"?


Oh, pardon, ganz vergessen.
Der Body ist ne Freams 2508A, 
die Kurbel stammt von einer Okuma Longbow LB 30 (altes Modell)
Bei beiden sind die Kurbeln frei tauschbar, ebenso wie die Gegenhalteschrauben. EDIT:
Sorry, stimmt nicht, die Daiwa-Kurbel lässt sich nur mit der Daiwa-Schraube sicher befestigen, die Okuma-Kurbel mit beiden.
Ich glaube auch, das das bei der Emcast 3500 lt klappen könnte, weiss es aber nicht sicher, weil die im Minimobil liegen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Dieser Rollenklimbim ist erstaunlich kompatibel. Vermutlich gibt es hier eine geheime Norm, von der wir eigentlich nichts wissen sollten.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Dieser Rollenklimbim ist erstaunlich kompatibel. Vermutlich gibt es hier eine geheime Norm, von der wir eigentlich nichts wissen sollten.


Glaube ich auch, da gibt es ja viele solche Anpassungen zwischen den Herstellern.


----------



## Andal

Wäre auch verwunderlich, wo doch so vieles aus den gleichen Werkshallen kommt. Mich stört das nicht.


----------



## Andal

*"Genosse Li mach mal 1 Million Kulbeln mehl, die blauchen wil sichel!" *


----------



## geomas

Im Grunde meines Herzens bin ich ja ein Ästhet, aber beim Angeln finde ich doch dann und wann Gefallen an betont praktischen Lösungen.
Also der Schaumstoffgriff meiner billigsten Wurfrute überhaupt (Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker gebraucht für knapp über 10€) liegt richtig gut in der Hand und fühlt sich auch gut an. Gleiches kann ich für den bedrückend modernistisch-häßlichen Griff der MAP Parabolix sagen.
Und bei Kurbelgriffen kann ich den EVA-Gnubbeln einer billigen Shakespeare Superteam-Rolle (oder Okuma Ceymar) durchaus etwas abgewinnen.
Stilvoll angeln sieht sicher anders aus, aber aktuell spare ich die mir verfügbare Energie für die Angelei an sich auf.

Aber natürlich sieht der Knauf-Umbau von @Minimax prima aus!


----------



## Andal

Mir liegen die simplen EVA-Knubbel auch viel besser in den Griffeln, als die eigentlich deutlich schöneren Rosenholzgriffe. Ein Teufelskreis!


----------



## Minimax

Es ist ja keine rein ästhetische Entscheidung (aber fast):
Ich finde diese flachanliegenden schnell Klappkurbeln mit Knöpfchen wesentlich praktischer als diese Kurbeln zum ewigen, fummeligen Losschrauben. Und dann schlackern die auch noch so blöd hin und her.

Am Schlimmsten die Starren Kurbeln: die sind zwar das technische Optimum, aber losgeschraubt sind sie super zum verlieren, während aller möglicher Dreck und Partikel in den Body gelangt


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> *"Genosse Li mach mal 1 Million Kulbeln mehl, die blauchen wil sichel!" *


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! War heute auch wieder los ....


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs! War heute auch wieder los ....


Solidarität!
wenn nun die Temperaturen sinken, steigen die Trikoloren wieder häufiger auf,bei uns allen


----------



## geomas

Den dt. Text ^^ hatte ich nicht auf der Reihe, ein Grund mehr für mich, das Schneidern möglichst selten zu praktizieren.
Aber die Fische sabotieren dieses Vorhaben ja leider dann und wann.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Egal, es war ein toller Herbstnachmittag an der Leine! Nur die Wassertemperatur war mit gerade mal 7 Grad schon einigermaßen schaurig.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs! War heute auch wieder los ....


Das ist wenigstens eine Hymne, die man aus vollem Halse schmettern mag. Unser dädä...dädädädä klingt wie für Kandesbunzler Birne aus Oggersheim gemacht, der sich keinen Text merken kann.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Egal, es war ein toller Herbstnachmittag an der Leine! Nur die Wassertemperatur war mit gerade mal 7 Grad schon einigermaßen schaurig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360419


It looks so delightfull!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich schulde euch ja noch einen Bericht vom Kleinükeln mit @Jason 
Im Auto noch abfällig über Frierhasen abgerotzt ("was machen die erst wenn es mal kalt ist?") Um wenig später schnatternd im eisigen Ostwind zu stehen und mit klammen Fäusten grimm gen Firmament zu drohen und einen ansonsten ebenso schönen wie ereignislosen Angeltag zu verleben.
Dreimal die Stelle gewechselt, als Köder wechselten Mais, Brotflocke und Weißbrotteig mit Tulip und Käse (handmade on the shores) ab und die Montage wechselte vom @geomas Gedächtnis Seitenarm mit 8-12gr Dropshotblei zu einer durchlaufmontage mit 1/4oz Bomb, ich fischte durchgebunden 18er mit zwei stoppern vor einer Gummiperle, der bewährte Drennan Super Specialist in Größen von 4-12 diente als Greifer.
Die Browning Black Magic 2500(iirc) machte eine gute Figur, die Darent Valley Specialist 11' 0,75lbs war mit ihr wunderbar ausbalanciert und das angeln mit der Kombo war wunderbar präzise und elegant, die Leute von Tacklebox haben damit echt schöne Ruten gebaut, wobei die Korktapete am Griff leider eine Abscheulichkeit sondergleichen ist. Aber irgendwoher muss der Preis ja kommen.
Aber ich schweife ab. Das von @Jason eingefangene Bild, wie ich hinterm Schilf an einer tieferen Stelle hocke zeigt das letzte Aufbäumen an Motivation. Als Schneider, Schwarz wollte ich nicht vom Platz gehen. Wenigstens hatte mein Ükelbruder einen Biss, aber selbst stellentipps von Urgestein Ewald beim Sonntagsspaziergang verhalfen uns zu keinem Fisch.
Das nächste Mal nehme ich Handschuhe mit, müssen keine dicken sein. Und ne Thermoskanne mit einem anständigen Tee (Bünting Grün Pack Ostfriesentee mit eingelegter Vanilleschote, leicht süß und extrem stark mit etwas Milch), dazu noch die Stracke vom Zwergenländer Landschwein (was hoffentlich niemand aus dem Nachbarort war, die Sitten sind rauh im Altkreis), die nebenbei so ziemlich das beste war, was aus Fleisch im Darm werden kann. Von denen muss man gleich 10 kaufen, damit wenigstens 2 die ideale Reifezeit noch erleben können. Danke nochmal für den schönen Angeltag und die Fahrerei lieber @Jason, es war mir eine innere Einhornherde
Noch ein paar impri.. ipmpro... Bilders


----------



## Andal

A bisserl wenig Schnur auf der Cardinal ... aber das hatte man früher auch so.


----------



## geomas

Das sieht wunderbar aus an der Leine! 
Minimal neidvolle Grüße aus Rostock!

@Kochtopf - danke für den Bericht vom Fulle-Ansitz! Schade, daß Euer Einsatz nicht durch ein paar knackige Bisse belohnt wurde. 
Schön blau und grau ist übrigens Deine Brücke, hier wäre die wohl längst vollgeschmiert mit Liebesbekundungen an den ortsansässigen Drittligisten und Schmähungen gegen Ordnungshüter.
Danke auch für die Einschätzungen zur Darent Valley 11ft 0,75lb, fühlt sie sich sehr viel leichter (in jeder Beziehung) an als SJ?


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> A bisserl wenig Schnur auf der Cardinal ... aber das hatte man früher auch so.


100 m 25er auf der Quick 330 - etwa ein Viertel dessen, was drauf gepasst hätte. "Des langt scho für'n Weiher!"


----------



## geomas

^ haha, genau deshalb mag ich ja Rollen mit flacher Spule. Und sehe auch absolut keine Notwendigkeit für die beeindruckende Schnurfassung vieler Rollenmodelle. Vermutlich sind tiefe Spulen nur billiger zu produzieren und machen bei „Junganglern” (jeden Alters) mehr Eindruck.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ^ haha, genau deshalb mag ich ja Rollen mit flacher Spule. Und sehe auch absolut keine Notwendigkeit für die beeindruckende Schnurfassung vieler Rollenmodelle. Vermutlich sind tiefe Spulen nur billiger zu produzieren und machen bei „Junganglern” (jeden Alters) mehr Eindruck.


Nehmen wir eine universelle und nebenbei salzwasserfeste Rolle.
Beim Spinnfischen und auch beim Grund- und Posenfischen reichen 150 m dicke. Nur ist es einmal vergleichsweise dünnes Geflecht und zum anderen Mono. In Norwegen dürfen es auf der gleichen Rolle dann aber 300-400 m Geflecht sein - Stichwort Köhler und tiefe Fjorde.

Sollen die Hersteller jetzt drei verschiedene Rollen anbieten? Oder sollen sie ein und die selbe Rolle mit drei unterschiedlichen Spulen verkaufen? Wer wird sie kaufen? Wer sie bezahlen wollen? Da sind wir von der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau noch genau so weit weg, wie bei den Ruten.


----------



## geomas

Naja, das jemand eine Rolle mal fürs Posenangeln hier und dann für die Fjordangelei nimmt dürfte eher selten vorkommen.
Im Sinne der Verbraucher wäre ein Baukastensystem der Rollen schon. Aber sicher unwirtschaftlich für den Hersteller über das derzeit praktizierte Maß (Austauschbarkeit von Kurbeln oder Spulen) hinaus.

#schnellklappkurbel
Was mich an der kürzlich erwähnten Preston Extremity 620 (und 520) etwas stört ist das Spiel im „Antriebsstrang”. Diese Rollen (mit 2 flachen Spulen ausgeliefert) haben ja Schnellklappkurbeln, praktisch, aber fast alle anderen modernen Rollen in meinem Bestand habe etwas weniger Spiel beim Kurbeln.
Ansonsten gefallen mir die Dinger, trotz Plastikkurbelknauf. Die Übersetzung ist maßvoll, der Schnureinzug noch nicht utopisch hoch (89/84cm).


----------



## Andal

Über das rote Ringlein am Spulenkopf kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein. Aber diese Rollen, in den Größen 100 bis 400, sind für mich die wirklich idealen Friedfischrollen........









						D.A.M. QUICK A-HEAD - molen met opvallende verschijning
					

Zoals wij het ook graag bij vrouwen zien….van voren groot bedeeld met een slank lijfje. Deze kenmerken maken de Quick A-Head tot een opvallende verschijning. Belangrijker is natuurlijk dat naast het aantrekkelijke uiterlijk de molen functioneel is…en dat is ie!!!!! Een opsomming van een aantal...




					deforelvisser.com


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> A bisserl wenig Schnur auf der Cardinal ... aber das hatte man früher auch so.


Dir entgeht auch nichts. Ja , sie ist mit einer 26er Quattron von Quantum bespult. War ein Rest von ca. 60m. Die Spule ist mit Kork unterfüttert und für die Fulda ausreichend. 
@Kochtopf ich habe zu danken. Du hast mich doch zu dem Angelausflug eingeladen. Und es ist auch gut, wenn mein Auto mal ein bisschen bewegt wird. Im Dezember sind die Teiche angesagt. Und genau, dann nimm lieber einen warmen Tee anstatt kühles Bier mit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Also 2 coole Typen trinken warmen Tee beim heißen Tanz mit Hechten?
Ist damit das nächste Treffen von @Jason und @Kochtopf halbwegs treffend zusammengefaßt?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Schön blau und grau ist übrigens Deine Brücke, hier wäre die wohl längst vollgeschmiert mit Liebesbekundungen an den ortsansässigen Drittligisten und Schmähungen gegen Ordnungshüter.
> Danke auch für die Einschätzungen zur Darent Valley 11ft 0,75lb, fühlt sie sich sehr viel leichter (in jeder Beziehung) an als SJ?


Die Brücke ist erst wenige Wochen alt. Ich dachte "frisch ausgebaggert" + Deckung vorm zahlreich Überfliegenden Kormoran... in drei vier Monaten sind vermutlich erste Graffiti drauf, das beschauliche Dörflein an der Fuldaschleife ist wirklich sehr sehr ruhig außerhalb der Campingsaison. 
Apropos #Federvieh bei allerhand Schneidertristesse versüßten uns drei Eisvögel den Ansitz.
Die DV ist wirklich eine sehr filigrane Rute (auch und vor allem im Vergleich mit Sarah Jane, SJ ist eher ein kräftigeres Mädchen) mit sensibler Spitze,  die Aussage von TB, das sie auch zum ganz leichten Futterkorbangeln von wegen Bissanzeige taugt unterschreibe ich. Sie ist leicht aber nicht schwach


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Also 2 coole Typen trinken warmen Tee beim heißen Tanz mit Hechten?
> Ist damit das nächste Treffen von @Jason und @Kochtopf halbwegs treffend zusammengefaßt?


Nur wenn sie meinen Futterplatz behelligen


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Also 2 coole Typen trinken warmen Tee beim heißen Tanz mit Hechten?
> Ist damit das nächste Treffen von @Jason und @Kochtopf halbwegs treffend zusammengefaßt?


Ich würde sagen, dass hast du gut formuliert. In erster Linie geht es auf Friedfisch. Und wer uns ärgert, wird des Platzes verwiesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für die weiterführenden Infos!
Also bislang bestand die Beute an/aus den Zwergenland-Teichen aus Plötz U20, Karpfen und den Schnabeldöbeln?
Vielleicht ist die Räuberdichte zu hoch und Grund für das fehlende „Mittelmaß” (im besten Sinne) an Fischen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Also bislang bestand die Beute an/aus den Zwergenland-Teichen aus Plötz U20, Karpfen und den Schnabeldöbeln?


Aal und Barsch kommt noch dazu. Rotfedern sind auch vorhanden. Aber du hast Recht, die Räuberdichte ist dort sehr hoch. Da werde ich wohl meiner Hausärztin dein einen oder anderen Hecht aufs Auge drücken müssen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Über das rote Ringlein am Spulenkopf kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein. Aber diese Rollen, in den Größen 100 bis 400, sind für mich die wirklich idealen Friedfischrollen........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.A.M. QUICK A-HEAD - molen met opvallende verschijning
> 
> 
> Zoals wij het ook graag bij vrouwen zien….van voren groot bedeeld met een slank lijfje. Deze kenmerken maken de Quick A-Head tot een opvallende verschijning. Belangrijker is natuurlijk dat naast het aantrekkelijke uiterlijk de molen functioneel is…en dat is ie!!!!! Een opsomming van een aantal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deforelvisser.com


Oha, sehr interessant aufm Papier. Ich hab uralte Cormoran Freiläufer mit grosser Spule und Freilauf, nur leider in Cormi-Qualität.
Wie machen  sich die empfohlenen DAM so in der Praxis  Bzw. Ist das nur was für den Rhein und Deine Methoden, oder würdest Du sie universell empfehlen?


----------



## Andal

Also wenn man noch irgendwo eine Quick A-Head ergattern kann, dann sollte man das machen. Diese Rollen sind wirklich für alles zu gebrauchen. Selbst der Einsatz meiner 400er als Spinnrolle in Norwegen konnte ihr nichts anhaben. Die großen und flachen Spulen sind ideal für feine Schnüre und die Bremsen über Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber ich schweife ab. Das von @Jason eingefangene Bild, wie ich hinterm Schilf an einer tieferen Stelle hocke zeigt das* letzte Aufbäumen* an Motivation.  (...)
> Das nächste Mal nehme ich Handschuhe mit.









Mut und Zuversicht, alter Freund. An Entschlossenheit und total verrücktem Willen mangelt es ja  nicht 
hg _in signo squalius_
Dein
Minimax

Postscriptum: Und nimm bitte das nächste Mal Handschuhe mit.


----------



## hester

Andal schrieb:


> Nehmen wir eine universelle und nebenbei salzwasserfeste Rolle.
> Beim Spinnfischen und auch beim Grund- und Posenfischen reichen 150 m dicke. Nur ist es einmal vergleichsweise dünnes Geflecht und zum anderen Mono. In Norwegen dürfen es auf der gleichen Rolle dann aber 300-400 m Geflecht sein - Stichwort Köhler und tiefe Fjorde.
> 
> Sollen die Hersteller jetzt drei verschiedene Rollen anbieten? Oder sollen sie ein und die selbe Rolle mit drei unterschiedlichen Spulen verkaufen? Wer wird sie kaufen? Wer sie bezahlen wollen? Da sind wir von der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau noch genau so weit weg, wie bei den Ruten.


Das Problem mit tiefen und flachen Spulen könnte man ganz einfach lösen, indem die Hersteller Line-Reducer beilegen, wie in der Vergangenheit schon von verschiedenen Herstellern praktiziert wurde.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

S.Himano tut genau das noch heute bei einigen seiner Rollen! Meine neue, in der vergangenen Woche gelieferte, Ultegra XTD 5500 wurde mit zwei Spulen und insgesamt vier geteilten Reduzierungsmuffen geliefert. Damit sollte jeder auf die von ihm gewünschte Schnürfassung kommen.


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> S.Himano tut genau das noch heute bei einigen seiner Rollen! Meine neue, in der vergangenen Woche gelieferte, Ultegra XTD 5500 wurde mit zwei Spulen und insgesamt vier geteilten Reduzierungsmuffen geliefert. Damit sollte jeder auf die von ihm gewünschte Schnürfassung kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360440


S.Himano ist gut den kannte ich noch nicht 



wenn man das mal von der Seite aus betrachtet, sind das dann sehr günstige Rollen und vergleichbares schwer zu finden


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn man das mal von der Seite aus betrachtet, sind das dann sehr günstige Rollen und vergleichbares schwer zu finden



Das denke ich auch. Man hört doch ständig irgendwelche Gruselgeschichten von allen möglichen Herstellern, aber so gut wie nie von Shimano.
Für Experimente mit völlig überteuerten Hinterhofkonstrukten bin ich viel zu arm...


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> S.Himano tut genau das noch heute bei einigen seiner Rollen! Meine neue, in der vergangenen Woche gelieferte, Ultegra XTD 5500 wurde mit zwei Spulen und insgesamt vier geteilten Reduzierungsmuffen geliefert. Damit sollte jeder auf die von ihm gewünschte Schnürfassung kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360440


LOL, so eine Reduzierungsmuffe kannte ich bisher noch nicht, scheinbar bin ich in die "Preiswerten" Sphären noch nicht vorgedrungen


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> LOL, so eine Reduzierungsmuffe kannte ich bisher noch nicht, scheinbar bin ich in die "Preiswerten" Sphären noch nicht vorgedrungen


die Teile gibt es schon einige Jahre, von DAM zb. hier von einer 550P. wie viele Jahre es sowas schon gibt, keine Ahnung da könnte vielleicht @eiszeit was zu sagen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Teile gibt es schon einige Jahre, von DAM zb. hier von einer 550P. wie viele Jahre es sowas schon gibt, keine Ahnung da könnte vielleicht @eiszeit was zu sagen
> Anhang anzeigen 360451
> Anhang anzeigen 360452



Das gabs schon weit früher mit den damaligen Quick 68, da noch in der Korkausführung. Bin mir fast sicher das es diese Adapterringe noch drüher gab, @eiszeit wird da sicherlich mehr dazu sagen können.


----------



## eiszeit

Die Spulen- oder Schnurreduzierung per Kork gab es bei der DAM Quick 250 schon ab Mitte der 50er Jahre.


----------



## hester

Kleiner Shimano Überblick


----------



## hester

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> S.Himano tut genau das noch heute bei einigen seiner Rollen! Meine neue, in der vergangenen Woche gelieferte, Ultegra XTD 5500 wurde mit zwei Spulen und insgesamt vier geteilten Reduzierungsmuffen geliefert. Damit sollte jeder auf die von ihm gewünschte Schnürfassung kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360440


Da hab ich auch noch welche
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ist die Ultegra XT-B, die wurde noch mit insgesamt 3 Spulen geliefert.


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Güte, die Saison ist noch nicht einmal komplett vorbei und trotzdem kommt so langsam aber sicher der winterliche Tackleblues in Fahrt. Ich glaube ich schalte 12 Wochen aus.

...und führe mich nicht in Versuchung, sondern erlöse mich von dem...

Ganz tolle Berichte und Themen wieder derzeit am Stammtisch. Danke Männer!
Meine Wenigkeit hätte gern einmal wieder auf Eure Erfahrungen zurückgegriffen.

1. Frühwinter u Rotaugen
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Beissverhalten derzeit mit Rotaugen in der Morgendämmerung? Macht es Sinn, in der Dunkelheit morgens bis zur Frühstückszeit zu angeln?
Den Augen nach zu urteilen sind es ja eher Lebemänner* und wohl daher eher Langschläfer. Aber man soll ja nicht nach dem Äußeren gehen.

2. Winterplätze
Noch haben wir nicht Winter, aber trotzdem stark fallende Temperaturen. Zumindest bei mir.
Macht es Sinn jetzt schon die Warmwassereinläufe in Flüssen aufzusuchen?

3. Ratten
Mein Flussabschnitt zieht sich durch urbanes Gebiet. Begrünnung hin oder her. Daher teilt man bei Dämmerung und Dunkelheit die Angelplätze mit der Nagerwelt. 
Jetzt wird es peinlich - ich mag das nicht, milde ausgedrückt. Ratte und ich erschrecken uns, Ratte springt ins Wasser. Annähern der Nager an die Mitbringsel. Ständig rascheln und für eventuelle Mithörer ein ständiges, ängstliches " sch sch, tzz, schsch" meinerseits.
Nun habe ich die Akku Schallgeräte gegen Nager im Sinn. Habt Ihr damit Erfahrungen? Und nun die wohl dümmste Frage des Jahres, aber dennoch. Hört man den Schall auch im Wasser? Ich meine, laut Anglerlatein soll man beim Ansitz auch nur leise tuscheln in Ufernähe, vor allem auf Aal und Co. Wie sieht es mit solch Schallwellen aus? Dringen die ins Wasser? Können Fische so etwas überhaupt wahrnehmen?

Gott oh Gott..., und ja, meine die Fragen absolut ernst.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es peinlich - ich mag das nicht, milde ausgedrückt. Ratte und ich erschrecken uns


mal schön zu lesen das ich nicht der einzige bin der die Viecher sehr unangenehm findet, die sind auch mit einer der gründe warum ich nicht in der Nacht fische geschweige am Wasser übernachten würde


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Ratten: Da möchte ich mal eine nette Geschichte zum besten geben. Es war einmal ein Angler, der hatte zu der Zeit  noch zwei Weimaraner (Jasper und Louis), die ihn zum Angeln begleiteten. Nachts musste der Angler die Liege mit beiden Hunden teilen was zwar schön warm, aber nicht gerade gemütlich war. Wir verbrachten ein Mainacht an der Wümme und meine beiden Ruten, eine mit Fischfetzen, die andere mit Tauwurm beködert, lagen auf Aal. Während meine beiden Weimis tief und fest ratzten und laut vor sich hin schnarchten, wurde ich durch ein Rascheln direkt neben mir aus meinem leichten Dämmerschlaf geweckt. Ich öffnete die Augen und sah im Ersten Büchsenlicht des neuen Tages eine respektabel große Ratte, die sich offenkundig an meinem Köderfischvorrat bediente. Die Hunde bekamen davon nichts mit und träumten wahrscheinlich von irgendwelchen Hundedamen. Ich habe sie auch nicht geweckt . Zum einen wollte ich keine Unruhe, zum anderen fand ich es ganz charmant, wie sich der Nager vorsichtig meine Köderfische stibitzte. Es war gut, keine Unruhe zu provozieren, denn nur Minuten später machte sich das Aalglöckchen fast unhörbar auf sich aufmerksam. Ganz vorsichtig ließ ich mich von der Liege rutschen und nahm Fühlung auf. Der Köder lag nur wenige Meter von mir entfernt im Uferbereich. Über die Schnur, die zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger lag, konnte man deutlich den beißenden Fisch spüren. Im richtigen Augenblick setzt ich den Anhieb und konnte kurze Zeit später meinen bislang größten Wümme-Zander Keschern. Zander sind in der Wümme nicht wirklich zahlreich vertreten und einer von 78 Zentimetern Länge ist eine Seltenheit. Diesen Traumfische hätte ich nie gefangen, wenn ich meine Jungs auf die Ratte gehetzt hätten.  Und vielleicht hätte ich ihn auch nicht gefangen, wenn die Ratte mich nicht geweckt hätte.


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Teile gibt es schon einige Jahre, von DAM zb. hier von einer 550P. wie viele Jahre es sowas schon gibt, keine Ahnung da könnte vielleicht @eiszeit was zu sagen
> Anhang anzeigen 360451
> Anhang anzeigen 360452


Von diesen beigelegten Lückenbüßern hielt und halte ich nicht viel. Vor 50 Jahren nix und heute auch nicht. Lieber mit einer dickeren Mono unterfüttern, oder halt gleich die passende Spule/Rolle wählen. Wenn das denn vorrätig ist.


----------



## geomas

Zum morgendlichen Angeln kann ich leider wenig beitragen. Habe aber die Erfahrungen in den kälteren Monaten gemacht, daß die Zeit der Abenddämmerung sehr viel mehr Bisse und Fische bringt als der mehr oder weniger helle Nachmittag davor.
Ich führe ja keine Statistiken, es war in den letzten Jahren aber mehr als deutlich.

Ratten: die Biester turnen hier auch gerne am Swim herum. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich zuletzt deren Schwimm- und Tauchfähigkeiten bewundert.
Als ernsthafte Gegenmaßnahme fallen mir auf die Schnelle nur Katschi und Kieselchen ein.
Schreckhaft sind die Exemplare hier schon, ne schnelle Bewegung reicht und die verkrümeln sich.


----------



## geomas

#line reducer
Lagen keiner meiner Rollen bei. Habe vor ein paar Jahren sehr negative Kommentare über die Teile gelesen, erinnere aber nicht mehr wo. 
Wenn die richtig gut gemacht sind wären sie sicher ne Lösung für das Unterfütter-Problem. 
Wobei das Unterfüttern mit dickerer (oder alter, abgeschriebener) Mono ja kein großes Ding ist. 
Ne flache Spule ab Werk ist aber schon praktischer.

Danke für Eure Beiträge, @hester und @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## geomas

#rattenfallen

Mir fällt gerade ein See ein, an dem ich Anfang des Jahres öfters angelte: dort waren etliche Rattenfallen (die üblichen Boxen mit Giftködern) am Wasser platziert. Bei dem damals hohen Wasserpegel schwammen einige der Boxen auch im/auf dem Wasser im Uferbereich. Ob sowas nun gut für die Seebewohner ist: ich habe Zweifel.


----------



## Andal

Den besten Besuch hatte ich Anfang der 80er am Sinai. Hat zwar nichts mit Fischen zu tun, aber bewegend war es schon.

Ich habe einen "etwas lauten Schlaf" und so lag meine Matratze etwas abseits der anderen. Mitten in der Nacht wachte ich auf und hatte sofort das Gefühl beobachtet zu werden. Ganz langsam drehte ich mich und schaute unvermittelt einem Fenek, einem kleinen Wüstenfuchs ins Gesicht. Der musterte mich eingehend, offensichtlich lag selten ein Mensch in  seinem Revier herum, bevor er dann gemütlich von dannen trabte. Was sich der dachte, hätte ich zu gerne gewusst!

Aber tierischer Besuch am Wasser ist mir eigentlich immer willkommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich war vor 22 Jahren mit meinem Cousin an der Weser Nachtangeln in einem Buhnenfeld. Ich hatte mir auf einen Buhnenkopf gesetzt, er eine Buhne weiter. Nachts fing es dann die ganze Zeit an zu rascheln: Am Ufer im hohen Gras, aber auch unmittelbar um mich herum auf dem Buhnenkopf im Gras. Mein Cousin ist dem wohl mit der Taschenlampe nachgegangen und berichtete mir beim Einpacken dann von Riesen-Ratten, die er gesehen hat. Mich hats nicht gestört und ich bin da auch heute noch recht schmerzresistent. Allerdings bleibe ich auch dann noch ruhig, wenn ich morgens aufwache und 10cm neben meinem Gesicht baumelt eine Spinne von der Decke runter...


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Wuemmehunter für diese wirklich schöne, fast novellartige Geschichte. Dickes Herz!
Aber nüchtern betrachtet sind sie mir einfach ein Graus. So leid es mir wirklich tut. Ich mag ihnen wirklich nichts tun, nicht einmal sie verschrecken. Aber sie verschrecken trotzdem mich. Von den Krankheiten, welche sie nun einmal übertragen, ganz zu schweigen. Gebissen werden will ich auch nicht unbedingt, auch wenn die Chancen gering sind.
Für alle Naturliebhaber kann ich auch Lektüre empfehlen.
Washa Pschawela
Mäusefälle und andere Erzählungen

Selten, ganz selten, laß ich jemanden welcher solch herrliche Novellen über die Natur schrieb, sich so in die Natur hineinversetzte, diese so ins menschliche Gemüt eindringen ließ. Ob "Mäusefalle“, "Bergquelle" oder sonstige, einfach nur schön und zu Gedanken anregend.
Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht kommt da ganz ükelpassend noch "Nachtwanderung" von Chris Yates ran, wenn auch anders fokussiert und keine Novellen. Hatte da bisher aber nur kurze Lesekostproben von.
Aber, ja leider aber, ich habe mit den größeren Nagern leicht Probleme.
Was soll ich tun?!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die kritisierten Line-Reducer nicht stramm genug saßen und möglicherweise unter Belastung mitdrehten wie es nicht mit Mono unterfütterten Spulen  mit geflochtener Schnur auch gerne machen. Die Shimano Reducer sitzen richtig stramm und werden durch die Schnur regelrecht auf die Spule gepresst. Ich hatte auf meiner ersten XTD auch die Reducer drauf und hatte nie  ein Problem damit.


----------



## Andal

Ein Jahr nach dem Sinai-Trip war ich dann mit dem Kanu im schwedisch-norwegischen Grenzgebiet im Süden unterwegs. Natur pur und wir besiedelten für gut drei Wochen eine kleine Insel in einem der vielen Seen. In so einem Camp sammeln sich über den Tag immer ein paar Prosamen... hier eine Bohne, da ein paar Brösel vom selbstgebackenen Fladenbrot u.s.w.

Aber jeden Morgen war der Boden wie geleckt. Kein Atom Nahrung mehr zu finden. Wir haben nie herausgefunden, wer da des Nächtens als Säuberungskommando auftrat. Die Vorräte in der großen Zargesbox blieben ja eh immer verschlossen und unangetastet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich kann Deine Bedenken gut nachvollziehen, @rustaweli. Bei uns im Verlag erscheint auch eine Zeitschrift für Schädlingsbekämpfer, für die ich im Rahmen einer Mutterschutzvertretung schreibe. Relativ häufig auch über Ratten,  die Gefahren, die von ihnen ausgehen und natürlich deren Bekämpfung. Ich bin auch nicht wirklich ein Freund von den Ratten, aber glaube mich in der beschriebenen Situation Richtig verhalten zu haben.


----------



## Andal

Bei den Linereducern gibt es an den Seiten immer eine kleine Kluft zur Spule..... irgendwie schafft es dort MEINE Schnur immer, sich zu verkeilen.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich kann Deine Bedenken gut nachvollziehen, @rustaweli. Bei uns im Verlag erscheint auch eine Zeitschrift für Schädlingsbekämpfer, für die ich im Rahmen einer Mutterschutzvertretung schreibe. Relativ häufig auch über Ratten,  die Gefahren, die von ihnen ausgehen und natürlich deren Bekämpfung. Ich bin auch nicht wirklich ein Freund von den Ratten, aber glaube mich in der beschriebenen Situation Richtig verhalten zu haben.


Ist ja auch ein Unterschied, ob die Ratten als kulturfolgende Kanalratten leben (ein tolles kulturelles Vorbild geben wird da!), oder um Ratten fernab der Siedlungen, die schiedlich-friedlich im j.w.d. ein Ufer bewohnen.

Ärger mit Ratten haben eigentlich nur die, die selber wenig Ordnung am Angelplatz halten und sie damit regelrecht anlocken...!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

An vielen Gewässern sind sie derzeit auf dem Rückzug, weil die sich stark vermehrenden Nutria das Terrain und auch die Bauten der Bisameatten für sich beanspruchen.


----------



## Kochtopf

#tiere
Ob die elektrischen vergrämer bei Ratten wirken weiss ich nicht, bei Mäusen tun sie es leidlich in Häusern, ich glaube in freier natur wird zu wenig "Schalldruck" aufgebaut. Unser Hund ist kein Fan von dem Ding aber wenn ich den Raum betreten habe kam sie nach minimalen Zögern mit. Deswegen gibt es aus meiner Sicht nur zwei Ratschläge: Futter verschließen, Licht an und möglichst die Nacht meiden - oder mit der heimischen Fauna arrangieren.
Mir sind schon Fledermäuse auf dem Hosenbein gelandet, Füchse standen plötzlich neben mir und waren ebenso überrascht wie ich, Wildschweine trabten vorbei (gefiel mir eher semigut), ratten sind in meine Futtereimer gestiegen und Gänse haben meinen Angelplatz versucht unter einer Patina Kot verschwinden zu lassen.  Auch das ist angeln.


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Ärger mit Ratten haben eigentlich nur die, die selber wenig Ordnung am Angelplatz halten und sie damit regelrecht anlocken...!


----------



## Andal

Sehr gerne erinnere ich mich auch an die wackere Meisenmutter, die meine Madendose entdeckte, sich aber nicht so nah herantraute. Also warf ich ihr vorsichtig ein paar Maden zu, die sie auch gerne annahm. Dann fasste sie Vertrauen, oder hatte einfach nur die Chuzpe, zur Dose zu fliegen und sich die Backen vollzustopfen. Sie flog davon, nur um Minuten später wieder zu erscheinen. So ging das wohl achtmal, dann war offensichtlich im Nest alles randvoll.


----------



## Tricast

Mir gefällt der Hut sehr gut.





Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal

*# des Fischfaengers Kopfbedeckung*

Hier ist viel zu sehen. Und ich vermute, dass hier auch enorm viel Ritus, Tradition und Aberglaube mitschwingt. Mein alter Anglerhut ist da beredtes Beispiel. Leider ist der mit den Jahren so unansehnlich geworden, dass ich ihn nur noch selten aufsetzen mag. Aber ich habe ja immer noch mein Sortiment an Flatcaps, die nicht minder mit Mana versehen sind. 

Baren Hauptes jedenfalls nie!


----------



## geomas

Meine Lieblingsmütze trug ein Sturm davon. Ich angelte während eines ziemlich heftigen Sturmes, saß aber gut geschützt.
Einmal unbedacht aufgestanden und swoosh! - weg war die Kopfbedeckung.

Danke fürs Verlinken des Videos, lieber Heinz!
Ich hatte von dem Patrick seine ersten beiden Filmchen gesehen, er ist wohl bei den Classy Catchers unterwegs.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir sind schon Fledermäuse auf dem Hosenbein gelandet, Füchse standen plötzlich neben mir und waren ebenso überrascht wie ich, Wildschweine trabten vorbei (gefiel mir eher semigut), ratten sind in meine Futtereimer gestiegen und Gänse haben meinen Angelplatz versucht unter einer Patina Kot verschwinden zu lassen.  Auch das ist angeln.



Ich worde jahrelang von einem bedrohlichen Spreereiher um Schutzgeld (Plötzen, Ukeln, Barsche) erpresst.

@rustaweli Du siehst, so rechten Rat gibt es nicht. Ich bin da nicht so, kann es aber verstehen wenn jemand eine echte Aversion gegen die Nager hat. 
Probier doch ruhig mal deinen Schallgeber Plan aus, es kann ja schon helfen fürs Wohlbefinden, wenn du weisst, das Du überhaupt Gegenmassnahmen ergriffen hast. Wünsche rattenfreie (Schau niemals das Nosferatu-Remake an) Ansitze, und Bisse nur von Schuppenträgern und am Haken,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch das ist angeln.


Und zwar ein ganz wesentlicher Teil.
Ohne Tiere, Pflanzen und Wetter, bliebe ja nur das schiere Fangen - das wäre mir viel zu wenig.. .


----------



## Andal

Das intensivste gegen Nager sind Rauhaardackel und kleinere Terrier. Allerdings bringen die dann so viel Leben an den Platz, dass man sich den Fang von Fischen von der Backe putzen kann.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun?!


Dich mit den Tierchen arrangieren. Kippe einfach einige Meter entfernt ein Kilo leckeres Futter ab und Du hast deine Ruhe - ausser vor denen, die deinen Angelplatz auf dem Weg zum Rattenbuffet durchqueren müssen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Das intensivste gegen Nager sind Rauhaardackel und kleinere Terrier. Allerdings bringen die dann so viel Leben an den Platz, dass man sich den Fang von Fischen von der Backe putzen kann.



Du bist wohl kein Buddhist...?!?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Wünsche rattenfreie (Schau niemals das Nosferatu-Remake an) Ansitze...


Ha, mir fiel gerade das Pendel vom ollen Poe ein. Nun gruselts...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist wohl kein Buddhist...?!?


Ein Blick in den Spiegel auf mein Gebiss verrät mir: Nein - nur Buddha bei die Fische.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und zwar ein ganz wesentlicher Teil.
> Ohne Tiere, Pflanzen und Wetter, bliebe ja nur das schiere Fangen - das wäre mir viel zu wenig.. .


Weil du so wenig fängst


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit dem Wolf. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in Bereichen, in denen Wölfe gesichtet wurde zumindest nicht mehr über Nacht fische.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit dem Wolf. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in Bereichen, in denen Wölfe gesichtet wurde zumindest nicht mehr über Nacht fische.


Ohne Hund sind mir Wölfe schnuppi - mit Hund hätte ich Angst.. .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

meiner ist immer mit dabei! Genau deshalb meide ich solche Bereiche.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> meiner ist immer mit dabei! Genau deshalb meide ich solche Bereiche.


Dito!


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil du so wenig fängst


Wenig? Wenn der Pegel im Rhein weiter fällt, fange ich bald GARNIX.


----------



## geomas

Wir hatten neulich wirklich außergewöhnlich wenig Wasser (wegen der Windlage über der Ostsee), aber leider war ich arbeitsmäßig verhindert und konnte keine Besichtigung meiner Angelstellen vornehmen. Sowas ist meistens sehr aufschlußreich. Wollte noch hier und da nach alten Dalbenresten oder anderen Hindernissen sehen, deren Existenz ich nur vermuten kann.

Mal sehen, wann es das nächste Mal mit der aktiven Angelei klappt. Evtl. am Freitag.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit dem Wolf. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in Bereichen, in denen Wölfe gesichtet wurde zumindest nicht mehr über Nacht fische.


Ich bin froh, dass ich mir um sowas hier in der Gegend keine Gedanken machen muss. Als ich nach unserem Treffen an der Wümme noch nach den Schleienteichen gesucht habe, bin ich ja erst quer durch den Wald gelaufen durch Farndickicht und anderes Unterholz, immer schön entlang der Wildwechsel während der Dämmerung. Natürlich knackts da im Wald auch mal und jedes mal hab ich mich gefragt, ob ich wohl gleich von einem Rudel Wölfe umzingelt bin (dabei weiß ich gar nicht, ob die da überhaupt unterwegs sind). 

Wären die hier unterwegs, dann wäre ich wohl auch nicht mehr Nachts unterwegs und hätte in jedem Fall Abwehrmaßnahmen (Pfefferspray?) eingeplant.


----------



## geomas

Beim letzten Ansitz auf die Döbels hatte ich mehrfach das mir bislang nur aus dem Film bekannte „Wolfsgeheul” im Ohr. Müssen keine 100%-Wölfe gewesen sein, es gibt ja wohl häufig Hund-Wolf-Mixe.
Aber Sorgen machen mir eher Zecken, Grünröcke mit nem schnellen Finger und schlechten Augen sowie Schwarzkittel.
Und um ein Vielfaches gefährlicher ist ohnehin der Straßenverkehr hin und zurück.


----------



## Andal

Den letzten Wolf habe ich mir Anfang 83 auf dem Truppenübungsplatz Stetten beim Uffz-Lehrgang gelaufen. Einmal im tiefen Schnee quer drüber, danach biss es etwas im Schritt. Der Herr Lehrgangsleiter auf Langlaufski und mit flott-blöden Sprüchen auf der Lippe. Hat er dann auch nicht mehr gebracht, weil der Spieß den Schreibtisch mit Beschwerden voll hatte.

Vor Canis lupus fürchte ich mich nicht. Hab ja immer was für die Zamperl dabei - die stehen voll auf Halibutpellets.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit dem Wolf. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in Bereichen, in denen Wölfe gesichtet wurde zumindest nicht mehr über Nacht fische.



Wölfe, Füchse, streunende Hunde ( in Georgien sehr viel), Wild usw. sind für mich unproblematisch.
Schlangen gehen so, hatte ich auch schon Bekanntschaften. Nur die Nager eben. Ja gut, um totes Gefieder mache ich auch gerne einen Extrabogen.
Was hat es bei Euch eigentlich mit Wölfen und der Hundebegleitung zu tun?


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wölfe, Füchse, streunende Hunde ( in Georgien sehr viel), Wild usw. sind für mich unproblematisch.
> Schlangen gehen so, hatte ich auch schon Bekanntschaften. Nur die Nager eben. Ja gut, um totes Gefieder mache ich auch gerne einen Extrabogen.
> Was hat es bei Euch eigentlich mit Wölfen und der Hundebegleitung zu tun?


Wölfe sehen Hunde als Eindringlinge im Revier an und reagieren darauf mitunter verschnupft


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und Wölfe sind wesentlich geübter im Nahkampf, so dass der Hund im Falle einer Konfrontation den kürzeren ziehen dürfte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Am sichersten fühle ich mich im Wolfsgebiet in Begleitung meines Weibes - wenn die kurz faucht, läuft den Kötern das Pipi an den Läufen runter.
Warum sollte es denen anders ergehen als mir...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Petri Heil an alle von euch die die letzten Tage am Wasser waren,egal ob ohne Catches oder erfolgreich 
Jetzt wirds ja langsam doch konstant kälter,mal schauen wie die Saison so ausklingt dieses Jahr !
In jedem Fall denke ich hier wird noch der ein oder andere Fisch gepostet werden,bin gespannt auf den Endspurt


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit dem Wolf. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in Bereichen, in denen Wölfe gesichtet wurde zumindest nicht mehr über Nacht fische.


Aber die tun doch nichts,die wollen doch nur spielen......


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, mir fiel gerade das Pendel vom ollen Poe ein. Nun gruselts...


Oh, von Poe empfehle ich unbedingt "Die Tatsachen im Falle Waldemar" Knackig, kurz mit zwar vorhersehbarer aber gut geschilderter Pointe- für ca 160 Jahre auf dem Buckel ein immer noch effektvoller Leckerbissen. Garantiert ohne Ratten* oder anderes impertinentes Viehzeug. 
hg
Minimax



*Rattenfans hingegen lege ich natürlich Lovecrafts "Die Ratten im Gemäuer" ans düstere Herz- mit allen Fehlern und Schwächen des Meisters. Wolf/Werwolf Stories sind Legion. Klassisch und charmant ist auf jeden Fall die Ballade  "Der Loup Garou" von der lieben Anette. vgl dazu auch die tolle Untersuchung der zugrundeliegenden Ereignisse "Die Bestie des Gevaudan" von K.-H. Taake


----------



## Andal

Ratzl sind ja wirklich nicht doof... wir haben mal einen Stamm am Ufer mit gut zwei Händen voller Pellets belegt, schön in einer Reihe. So lange es noch etwas hell war, tat sich rein gar nichts. Dann mit der Dunkelheit fing es an zu rascheln und genau eine Ratte erschien auf dem Stamm, hat alle Pellets in Windeseile nach hinten runtergestupst. Danach hörte man sehr genau, wie mehrere Tiere angestrengt alles einsammelten und verzogen. Ohne gesehen zu werden, schön in der Deckung. Dann war die ganze Nacht tiefster Frieden. Heilbutt Pellets scheinen Warmblüter perfekt zu sättigen.


----------



## rutilus69

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Am sichersten fühle ich mich im Wolfsgebiet in Begleitung meines Weibes - wenn die kurz faucht, läuft den Kötern das Pipi an den Läufen runter.
> Warum sollte es denen anders ergehen als mir...


"Was machst Du wenn auf der Safari ein Löwe Deine Frau anfällt?" "Nichts, er hat sie angefallen, soll er selber sehen wie er klarkommt"


----------



## Andal

Ideal ist bei der Gefahr großen Raubwildes die Mitführung eines Schmiedeambosses. Im Falle eines Angriffes wirft man einfach den Amboss ab und kann dann viel schneller flüchten!


----------



## Andal

Das sind eben die kleinen Lifehacks, die das Leben signifikant erleichtern. Wie auch der Hubschrauber mit nur einem Rotorblatt der österreichischen Bergwacht. So kann man viel näher an die Felswand fliegen!


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Das sind eben die kleinen Lifehacks, die das Leben signifikant erleichtern. Wie auch der Hubschrauber mit nur einem Rotorblatt der österreichischen Bergwacht. So kann man viel näher an die Felswand fliegen!


Man kann mit jedem Hubschrauber sehr dicht an jede Felswand fliegen. Und alle deutschen U-Boote können tauchen.
In beiden Fällen stellt sich nur die Frage, ob und wie oft sich so ein Manöver wiederholen läßt.


----------



## Andal

...oder das althäbräische Wüstenscheisshau. Zwei Stäbe. Einen rammt man in den Sand und hängt daran seinen Kaftan. Jetzt erledigt man sein Vorhaben und wenn dann die Löwen kommen, kann man sie mit dem zweiten Stock spielend verscheuchen!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Man kann mit jedem Hubschrauber sehr dicht an jede Felswand fliegen. Und alle deutschen U-Boote können tauchen.
> In beiden Fällen stellt sich nur die Frage, wie oft sich so einen Übung wiederholen läßt.


Das sind doch alles neckische Details.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder das althäbräische Wüstenscheisshau. Zwei Stäbe. Einen rammt man in den Sand und hängt daran seinen Kaftan. Jetzt erledigt man sein Vorhaben und wenn dann die Löwen kommen, kann man sie mit dem zweiten Stock spielend verscheuchen!


Kenne ich als sibirisches Zwei-Stock-Wanderklo. Einen kurzen zum abstützen und einen langen zum Wölfe vertreiben.
Womit wir wieder den Bogen zum Ausgangspunkt Wolf geschlagen hätten


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Kenne ich als sibirisches Zwei-Stock-Wanderklo. Einen kurzen zum abstützen und einen langen zum Wölfe vertreiben.
> Womit wir wieder den Bogen zum Ausgangspunkt Wolf geschlagen hätten


@Minimax kann es dir sicher viel besser erklären, warum sich Erfindungen weltweit und unabhängig voneinander Bahn gebrochen haben.


----------



## rutilus69

Was gut ist und funktioniert setzt sich halt durch


----------



## geomas

So, auch heute wurde es aus Zeitgründen nüscht mit aktiver Angelei.
Immerhin konnte ich Zuwachs für das Geräte-Gebirge verzeichnen: von Octbox kam das Modell Mk19 Compact.
Das ist ne relativ kompakte, einfache Sitzkiepe, die vergleichsweise leicht ist.
Den Matrix Accessory Feeder Stuhl mag ich ja auch, aber zuletzt saß ich lieber richtig senkrecht.
Naja, mit etwas Glück (kein unnötiger Verzug bei der Arbeit) kann ich das Teil morgen schon am Wasser nutzen.
Ne erste Sitzprobe in den vier Wänden fiel sehr positiv aus: das Polster gefällt mir sehr viel besser als das „gespannte Tuch” klassicher Anglerhocker.
Das Teil hat keine Schubladen oder Fächer (kann man nachrüsten), aber einen großen Baitwaiter, der beim Transport unter dem Sitz angebracht wird und dort Köderboxen oder ähnliches „hält”.
Heinz hatte mich vorher dankenswerterweise beraten, letztlich bin ich aber nicht seinem guten Rat gefolgt, sondern habe mich doch für die kleinste Octbox entschieden. Wenn ich jemanden zur Hand hätte, der richtig gut Schweißen kann (auch Alu), hätte ich wohl selbst was anfertigen lassen.
Hatte zuletzt überlegt, ob ich als leichte, sehr kompakte Sitzlösung ein „Fußpodest” (footplate) und 4 einfache Teleskopbeine zu einem Minimal-Sitz kombiniere, ein Polster hätte ich dann improvisiert.
Naja, nun ist die „Compact” hier und ich hoffe auf viele schöne Angelstunden auf ihr.


----------



## rustaweli

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle von euch die die letzten Tage am Wasser waren,egal ob ohne Catches oder erfolgreich
> Jetzt wirds ja langsam doch konstant kälter,mal schauen wie die Saison so ausklingt dieses Jahr !
> In jedem Fall denke ich hier wird noch der ein oder andere Fisch gepostet werden,bin gespannt auf den Endspurt


Wieso ein Ausklingen der Saison und der ein oder andere Fisch? Jetzt kommt der Winter und das heißt Rotaugen und Döbel im Friedfischsektor. Zudem Grundelfrei! 
Hier ein nettes Video zur Einstimmung. Mit einer Rute werden 2 Bahnen gleichzeitig abgefischt, an einer schön flexiblen Montage.
Die Rute scheint auch schön zu arbeiten, so aus der Ferne.





Petri zum Neueinzug @geomas, hoffentlich klappt es bald mit der Sitzprobe am Wasser!


----------



## hester

Glückwunsch
Die sieht ja sehr interessant aus, berichte mal. Da kommt wieder die alte Gretchenfrage, Kiepe oder Stuhl. Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Korum Assesority Chair ganz zufrieden, aber über Kiepe denke ich auch öfter nach.


----------



## geomas

^^ das Winter-Plötz-Video ziehe ich mir später rein. Danke!

Habe ein ganz interessantes Video (werblich) zum Thema Pellets gesehen. Sind Tipps enthalten, die spannend klingen (harte Futter-Pellets mit kochendem Wasser übergießen, eine Stunde zersetzen lassen, Teig draus machen...). Empfohlen wird Teig aus „Heilbuttpellets” für die Döbel-Angelei.


----------



## hester

Döbel und Rotaugen im Winter:
Als Topköder hat bei mir Dörrfleisch super funktioniert. Hat heftigste Bisse ausgelöst,


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Die sieht ja sehr interessant aus, berichte mal. Da kommt wieder die alte Gretchenfrage, Kiepe oder Stuhl. Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Korum Assesority Chair ganz zufrieden, aber über Kiepe denke ich auch öfter nach.



Danke! Beim nächsten Ansitz mit etwas Zeit mache ich ein paar Bilder. Bin selber gespannt, wie sich das Teil macht.
Zusammen mit wenigen Anbauteilen (Feederarm, einer Art Adapter zur erhöhten Anbringung des Bait-Waiters) ist es scheinbar etwas leichter als der vergleichbar ausgestattete (leichte) Matrix-Feeder-Stuhl.
Natürlich ist die Kiepe klobiger zu tragen - das war der Punkt, auf den mich Heinz vorher aufmerksam gemacht hat.


----------



## rustaweli

hester schrieb:


> Döbel und Rotaugen im Winter:
> Als Topköder hat bei mir Dörrfleisch super funktioniert. Hat heftigste Bisse ausgelöst,


Dörrfleisch, ernsthaft?
Da gibt es doch auch solch Tüten an Tankstellen u Co.
Wie hast Du das angeködert?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Beim nächsten Ansitz mit etwas Zeit mache ich ein paar Bilder. Bin selber gespannt, wie sich das Teil macht.
> Zusammen mit wenigen Anbauteilen (Feederarm, einer Art Adapter zur erhöhten Anbringung des Bait-Waiters) ist es scheinbar etwas leichter als der vergleichbar ausgestattete (leichte) Matrix-Feeder-Stuhl.
> Natürlich ist die Kiepe klobiger zu tragen - das war der Punkt, auf den mich Heinz vorher aufmerksam gemacht hat.


Da muss ich den wirklich nicht zierlichen Mark Edwin immer bewundern, der egal wo. immer nur an Boden, mitten im Dreck kauert, wie ein meditierender Mönch. Absolut ausreichend, nur müsst dann immer wer dabei sein, der mir auf die Beine hilft und physiotherapheutisch zur Seite steht. 

Klapphocker am Rucksack, kleine Seatbox, Feederplattform, kleiner und großer Stuhl ... alles vorhanden. Da muss man nur mit Bedacht wählen und selber schleppen - das ist das Schlimmste!


----------



## Kochtopf

Statt dörrfleisch könnte ich mir fetzen vom Rinderbein gut vorstellen. Schön eingesalzen für Lockwirkung, hält gut am Haken...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und leicht zu beschaffen. 
Rinderweiden sind ja oftmals dicht am Wasser......da schnell auf Weg zum Spot mal eben 265gr. aus der Keule geschnitzt und los geht's.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dörrfleisch, ernsthaft?
> Da gibt es doch auch solch Tüten an Tankstellen u Co.
> Wie hast Du das angeködert?


Das sog. "Dörrfleisch"** ist doch nur ein baatzweiches und hauchdünn geselchtes Bauchfleisch von der toten Sau. Mit dem Jerky, b.z.w. Biltong hat das gar nichts zu tun. Wenn du wirklich gut luftgetrocknetes und solide gesurtes Wammerl haben willst, musst du schon nach Tirol ausweichen und was es da gibt, wäre mir bei aller Liebe für die Fische zu schade! 

** wahrscheinlich wurde dieses Fleisch nach einem Metzger namens Dörr benannt. Gedörrt wurde es jedenfalls nicht länger als 5 min..


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Da muss ich den wirklich nicht zierlichen Mark Edwin immer bewundern, der egal wo. immer nur an Boden, mitten im Dreck kauert, wie ein meditierender Mönch. Absolut ausreichend, nur müsst dann immer wer dabei sein, der mir auf die Beine hilft und physiotherapheutisch zur Seite steht.
> 
> Klapphocker am Rucksack, kleine Seatbox, Feederplattform, kleiner und großer Stuhl ... alles vorhanden. Da muss man nur mit Bedacht wählen und selber schleppen - das ist das Schlimmste!



Für mich persönlich, keine Ahnung, wie es anderen geht, ist die Sitzfrage eine der Angelart. Klar, beim Meter-machen am Fluß muß ein Klapphocker, ein Faltsitzkissen (oder Abhakmatte) oder die Eimertasche reichen. Beim Ansitzangeln mit größeren Ködern möchte ich bequem sitzen, da kommt was mit Lehne gerade recht. Und hier am Fluß nebenan mit dem abfallenden Ufer und der Befestigung aus gröberen Steinen ist hoffentlich die Kiepe erste Wahl.
Die Octbox hat übrigens keine „selbstnivellierenden Schlammfüße”, sondern runde „Fußteller” aus dickem Alu mit kräftigen tiefen Rillen drin.


----------



## hester

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dörrfleisch, ernsthaft?
> Da gibt es doch auch solch Tüten an Tankstellen u Co.
> Wie hast Du das angeködert?


Vom Metzger, kleine Würfel 1/2 bis 1cm Größe, einfach auf den Haken, Vorfach 60-80cm.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und leicht zu beschaffen.
> Rinderweiden sind ja oftmals dicht am Wasser......da schnell auf Weg zum Spot mal eben 265gr. aus der Keule geschnitzt und los geht's.


Naja Rinderbeinscheiben beim Discounter sind jetzt nicht soooo exotisch.
Ansonsten 4,20 heavy feeder und 70gr Sargblei lösen fast alle entfernten Probleme


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja Rinderbeinscheiben beim Discounter sind jetzt nicht soooo exotisch.




Das war auch nicht ironisch gemeint.
Hier gibt es tatsächlich viele Rinderweiden.


----------



## hester

Andal schrieb:


> Das sog. "Dörrfleisch"** ist doch nur ein baatzweiches und hauchdünn geselchtes Bauchfleisch von der toten Sau. Mit dem Jerky, b.z.w. Biltong hat das gar nichts zu tun. Wenn du wirklich gut luftgetrocknetes und solide gesurtes Wammerl haben willst, musst du schon nach Tirol ausweichen und was es da gibt, wäre mir bei aller Liebe für die Fische zu schade!
> 
> ** wahrscheinlich wurde dieses Fleisch nach einem Metzger namens Dörr benannt. Gedörrt wurde es jedenfalls nicht länger als 5 min..


Ist wohl von Region zu Region unterschiedlich, bei uns im Rhein-Main Gebiet gibts das nicht in dünn, ist leicht gesalzenes und leicht geräuchertes Bauchfleisch. Landet meist nicht alles am Haken


----------



## geomas

Ich bekomme Hunger!


----------



## Andal

Ihr müsst mir, mit meiner alpenrändischen Herkunft, nachsehen, dass ich mit den Fleisch- und vor allem Wurstwaren hier im Westen des Landes eher nicht so zufrieden bin. Die Westfalen haben teilweise einen braucharen Schinken, die Saarländer eine essbare Lyoner und die Stracke und die Ahle der Hessen ist auch manchmal ganz gut. Aber dann beisst es auch schon kräftig aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mir, mit meiner alpenrändischen Herkunft, nachsehen, dass ich mit den Fleisch- und vor allem Wurstwaren hier im Westen des Landes eher nicht so zufrieden bin.




Eine Wurst vom Fleischer schmeckt ebenso gut wie hausgemacht wenn man keine hausgemachte zur Hand hat.


----------



## Andal

Aber um wieder die Kurve zu kriegen...

Schieres (Rind-) Fleisch ist ein guter Kaltwasserköder. Man muss es nur selber recht dünn schneiden und relativ oft wechseln, weil es schnell auslaugt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> [...] und die Stracke und die Ahle der Hessen ist auch manchmal ganz gut.


Geschätzter Kollege,
Ich weiss, dass die Errungenschaften der zivilisation dir als Wildling (wer blickt bei den parasitären Bergvölkern denn schon durch?) Fremde vorkommen mögen, aber dieser Satz ist durch und durch grauenhaft und abstoßend dass ich dich um Contenance bitten, bevor eine gut durchgereifte Stracke aus dem Hinterhalt womöglich deine Rübe küsst.
1. Ahle Wurscht gibt es als Stracke oder Runde
2. Das sind nicht "die Hessen" weil das pa... Volk aus dem Süden nichts, aber auch garnichts damit zu tun hat. Wenn dann sind es die Nord- oder meinetwegen auch Kurhessen
3. "Manchmal" ist ein Sakrileg, eine echte (=schlachtwarm) verarbeitete Ahle Wurscht ist immer was feines, selbst die schlechten sind noch ganz gut

Ergebenst
*unleserlich*


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine Wurst vom Fleischer schmeckt ebenso gut wie hausgemacht wenn man keine hausgemachte zur Hand hat.


Die landsmannschaftlichen Unterschiede sind schon erheblich!

Im Osten, wo wieder die polnischen Rezepturen reinspielen, geht es dann langsam wieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Schieres (Rind-) Fleisch ist ein guter Kaltwasserköder.



Auf jeden Fall.
Damit geht richtig was:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Im Osten, wo wieder die polnischen Rezepturen reinspielen, geht es dann langsam wieder.




Neenee.....hier verschwinden sogar die Rezepte nach Polen!


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geschätzter Kollege,
> Ich weiss, dass die Errungenschaften der zivilisation dir als Wildling (wer blickt bei den parasitären Bergvölkern denn schon durch?) Fremde vorkommen mögen, aber dieser Satz ist durch und durch grauenhaft und abstoßend dass ich dich um Contenance bitten, bevor eine gut durchgereifte Stracke aus dem Hinterhalt womöglich deine Rübe küsst.
> 1. Ahle Wurscht gibt es als Stracke oder Runde
> 2. Das sind nicht "die Hessen" weil das pa... Volk aus dem Süden nichts, aber auch garnichts damit zu tun hat. Wenn dann sind es die Nord- oder meinetwegen auch Kurhessen
> 3. "Manchmal" ist ein Sakrileg, eine echte (=schlachtwarm) verarbeitete Ahle Wurscht ist immer was feines, selbst die schlechten sind noch ganz gut
> 
> Ergebenst
> *unleserlich*


Ich kenne die "Weiche", das was man in Österreich auch einen Blunzen nennt. Ich kenne die luftgetrocknete Blutwurst, die in Oberbayern auch als "Negerbeutel" verkauft wird und eben diese salamiartige Wurscht. Alles durchaus Sorten, die man mit viel Glück gewürzt und sauber gereift erhalten kann. Weiter habe ich mich mit den hessischen Animositäten untereinander nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax kann es dir sicher viel besser erklären, warum sich Erfindungen weltweit und unabhängig voneinander Bahn gebrochen haben.





rutilus69 schrieb:


> Was gut ist und funktioniert setzt sich halt durch


Palim, Palim- hat mich wer gerufen?

Oiweh, oiweh, ist siiich schwäääres Frag, und waaaaiites Feld...  Aber bedenke: Gläichwohl taktische Hoisn aus nervigä Anzoige ist bessere Hoisn wos funktioniert, kainer hier hat bestellt Wie kommt?*

herzlich,
Minimax

EDIT: Ohje, die Strackendiskussion wäre das beste Beispiel gewesen, mit dem Verweis darauf hätte ich mir die ganze Fussnote sparen können. C´est la vie.

*Ok, ich kann nicht widerstehen, ich bin getriggert. Ich kanns auch nicht erklären. Sicher ist: Die Idee einer linearen Technologieentwicklung hin zum technischen Optimum ist eine sehr junge Sache, die eigentlich erst mit Aufklärung und Kapitalismus während der frühen Neuzeit in Europa entstand. Nach allem, was wir heute wissen, laufen die Dinge anders.
Eine _Erfindung_ -d.h. die Aufdeckung/Verständnis eines technischen (oder auch sozialen) Prinzips sollte man zunächst losgelöst von der_ Innovation _betrachten, also der Nutzung dieses Prinzips in einem ökonomisch/sozial erheblichen und einflussreichen Masse innerhalb einer Gesellschaft. EInige Beispiele: Die Eiszeitjäger waren sehr wohl in der Lage Keramik herzustellen und zu brennen, aber sie verzichteten darauf, Pötte zu machen sondern nutzten es nur für die kleinen Venusstatuetten. Die Gesellschaften Nordamerikas war die Kupfermetallurgie wohlbekannt, wurde aber nur für Prestigegüter zur sozialen Reproduktion (Schmuck, Wappenschilde) eingesetzt, die ersten Metallwerkzeuge brachten die Europäer mit. Die Leute in Skandinavien lebten mindestens 1000 Jahre in direkter Nachbarschaft zu den Bandkeramikern ohne sich im Geringsten um deren Ackerbau, Viehzucht, Grossbauten (Neolithic Package) zu scheren. Den Griechen war die Dampfmaschine sehr wohl bekannt, nichts wurde draus. Leonardos toller Hubschrauber -musste 400 Jahre warten. Den präkolumbianischen Hochkulturen war das Prinzip des Rades nichts neues (Spinnwirtel, Kalender, Modelle) aber bitte keinen Wagen! Eisentechnologie wäre den Stadtstaaten Mesopotamiens ab dem 3ten Jahrtausend ein leichtes gewesen, sie blieben bei der Bronze. And don´t get me started hinsichtlich der Übernahme der Metallurgie im prähistorischen Europa. EIn ewiges Trauerspiel. Ich meine, unsere Jungs hier haben Tonnen von Bronzesicheln und -beilen produziert, nur um sie unbenutzt in den nächsten Sumpf zu schmeissen.
Ok, einen hab ich  noch: Die verfeinerte Angeltechnologie die im frühen 19ten Jahrhundert rasant in England entwickelt wurde, war den Anglern in weiten Teilen des Kontinentes schnurz, man angelte weiter wie zu Waltons Zeiten. 

Dies Verzögerungen bei der Implementierung von Erfindungen als Innovationen, oder eben manchmal auch deren Verweigerung lässt sich nicht mit mangelnden technischen Möglichkeiten erklären. Es ist unser modernes Denken, das uns dies vorgaukelt, indem wir unsere Prinzipien auf kulturell fremde Sachverhalte projizieren. EIn wesentliches Element sind die sozialen Rahmen, und deren Präsenz oder Absenz eine Erfindung zur Innovation werden kann. Man  kann M. Mauss folgen, und Gesellschaften in "heisse", innovationsfreudige Gesellschaften (für uns: Walkeriten) und kalte, innovationsskeptische (Yatesianer) unterteilen, die Grenzen sind natürlich fliessend. Es sind soziale Ursachen, nicht das technische Optimum, das in vormodernen Gesellschaften auf welche Weise angewendet wird. Oft sind es Teile von Gesellschaften, die diese Dinge beschleunigen oder hemmen. Der feudalen kriegerische Oberschicht des alten Japans konnte nicht daran gelegen sein, ihre tolle Schmiedekunst für vernünftige Gewehre einzusetzen, mit der jeder aufmüpfige Bauernlümmel einen Stolzen Samurai auf 300 Schritt aus dem Sattel holen konnte- also bliebs bei FLinten mit Bambusläufen. In den Kleinstaaten des deutschen Reiches gab es keine soziale Gruppe, die an kostbarem und schönen Angelgerät als Identitätsstiftendem Symbol interessiert war. 

Umgekehrt hat beispielsweise der Wagen sich im 4ten Jtsnd. sich in den so unterschiedlichen sozialen und technischen Niveaus zwischen Euphrat, Ostsee und Dnjepr blitzartig ausgebreitet, das ganz sicher neben dem technischen Nutzen der Traktion noch ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle gespielt haben müssen (die gleichzeitig erfundene Töpferscheibe die auf demselben Prinzip beruht wurde aber in den Steppen und Wäldern Eurasiens abgelehnt.
Die als Mittel der Kriegsführung völlig sinnlosen, in Entwicklung und Unterhalt immens teuren Kernwaffen waren ein halbes Jahrhundert lang der letzte Schrei und jeder Westentaschendiktator hat versucht den beiden grossen Mächten nachzueifern- sie erfuhren eine rasante Verbreitung (#Artikelprojekt: "Raketensilos: Pyramiden der Postmoderne?") Und schliesslich: Die Geschichte der beginnenden Gleichberechtigung der Frauen und der Implementierung der Pille ist ebenfalls ein Beispiel für die "heisse Übernahme" einer Technologie nicht ab dem Zeitpunkt der technischen Machbarkeit, sondern, wenn die gesellschaftlichen und (in diesem Falle auch ganz besonders die ökonomischen Rahmenbedingungen gegeben sind.

So jetzt muss ich aufhören, ich finde kein Ende. Ich danke denen, die bisher durchgehalten haben, oh, und übrigens, habt ihr gemerkt, wie geschickt ich dem eigentlichen Kernpunkt  ausgewichen bin?


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Palim, Palim- hat mich wer gerufen?
> 
> Oiweh, oiweh, ist siiich schwäääres Frag, und waaaaiites Feld...  Aber bedenke: Gläichwohl taktische Hoisn aus nervigä Anzoige ist bessere Hoisn wos funktioniert, kainer hier hat bestellt Wie kommt?*
> 
> herzlich,
> Minimax
> 
> EDIT: Ohje, die Strackendiskussion wäre das beste Beispiel gewesen, mit dem Verweis darauf hätte ich mir die ganze Fussnote sparen können. C´est la vie.
> 
> *Ok, ich kann nicht widerstehen, ich bin getriggert. Ich kanns auch nicht erklären. Sicher ist: Die Idee einer linearen Technologieentwicklung hin zum technischen Optimum ist eine sehr junge Sache, die eigentlich erst mit Aufklärung und Kapitalismus während der frühen Neuzeit in Europa entstand. Nach allem, was wir heute wissen, laufen die Dinge anders.
> Eine _Erfindung_ -d.h. die Aufdeckung/Verständnis eines technischen (oder auch sozialen) Prinzips sollte man zunächst losgelöst von der_ Innovation _betrachten, also der Nutzung dieses Prinzips in einem ökonomisch/sozial erheblichen und einflussreichen Masse innerhalb einer Gesellschaft. EInige Beispiele: Die Eiszeitjäger waren sehr wohl in der Lage Keramik herzustellen und zu brennen, aber sie verzichteten darauf, Pötte zu machen sondern nutzten es nur für die kleinen Venusstatuetten. Die Gesellschaften Nordamerikas war die Kupfermetallurgie wohlbekannt, wurde aber nur für Prestigegüter zur sozialen Reproduktion (Schmuck, Wappenschilde) eingesetzt, die ersten Metallwerkzeuge brachten die Europäer mit. Die Leute in Skandinavien lebten mindestens 1000 Jahre in direkter Nachbarschaft zu den Bandkeramikern ohne sich im Geringsten um deren Ackerbau, Viehzucht, Grossbauten (Neolithic Package) zu scheren. Den Griechen war die Dampfmaschine sehr wohl bekannt, nichts wurde draus. Leonardos toller Hubschrauber -musste 400 Jahre warten. Den präkolumbianischen Hochkulturen war das Prinzip des Rades nichts neues (Spinnwirtel, Kalender, Modelle) aber bitte keinen Wagen! Eisentechnologie wäre den Stadtstaaten Mesopotamiens ab dem 3ten Jahrtausend ein leichtes gewesen, sie blieben bei der Bronze. And don´t get me started hinsichtlich der Übernahme der Metallurgie im prähistorischen Europa. EIn ewiges Trauerspiel. Ich meine, unsere Jungs hier haben Tonnen von Bronzesicheln und -beilen produziert, nur um sie unbenutzt in den nächsten Sumpf zu schmeissen.
> Ok, einen hab ich  noch: Die verfeinerte Angeltechnologie die im frühen 19ten Jahrhundert rasant in England entwickelt wurde, war den Anglern in weiten Teilen des Kontinentes schnurz, man angelte weiter wie zu Waltons Zeiten.
> 
> Dies Verzögerungen bei der Implementierung von Erfindungen als Innovationen, oder eben manchmal auch deren Verweigerung lässt sich nicht mit mangelnden technischen Möglichkeiten erklären. Es ist unser modernes Denken, das uns dies vorgaukelt, indem wir unsere Prinzipien auf kulturell fremde Sachverhalte projizieren. EIn wesentliches Element sind die sozialen Rahmen, und deren Präsenz oder Absenz eine Erfindung zur Innovation werden kann. Man  kann M. Mauss folgen, und Gesellschaften in "heisse", innovationsfreudige Gesellschaften (für uns: Walkeriten) und kalte, innovationsskeptische (Yatesianer) unterteilen, die Grenzen sind natürlich fliessend. Es sind soziale Ursachen, nicht das technische Optimum, das in vormodernen Gesellschaften auf welche Weise angewendet wird. Oft sind es Teile von Gesellschaften, die diese Dinge beschleunigen oder hemmen. Der feudalen kriegerische Oberschicht des alten Japans konnte nicht daran gelegen sein, ihre tolle Schmiedekunst für vernünftige Gewehre einzusetzen, mit der jeder aufmüpfige Bauernlümmel einen Stolzen Samurai auf 300 Schritt aus dem Sattel holen konnte- also bliebs bei FLinten mit Bambusläufen. In den Kleinstaaten des deutschen Reiches gab es keine soziale Gruppe, die an kostbarem und schönen Angelgerät als Identitätsstiftendem Symbol interessiert war.
> 
> Umgekehrt hat beispielsweise der Wagen sich im 4ten Jtsnd. sich in den so unterschiedlichen sozialen und technischen Niveaus zwischen Euphrat, Ostsee und Dnjepr blitzartig ausgebreitet, das ganz sicher neben dem technischen Nutzen der Traktion noch ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle gespielt haben müssen (die gleichzeitig erfundene Töpferscheibe die auf demselben Prinzip beruht wurde aber in den Steppen und Wäldern Eurasiens abgelehnt.
> Die als Mittel der Kriegsführung völlig sinnlosen, in Entwicklung und Unterhalt immens teuren Kernwaffen waren ein halbes Jahrhundert lang der letzte Schrei und jeder Westentaschendiktator hat versucht den beiden grossen Mächten nachzueifern- sie erfuhren eine rasante Verbreitung (#Artikelprojekt: "Raketensilos: Pyramiden der Postmoderne?") Und schliesslich: Die Geschichte der beginnenden Gleichberechtigung der Frauen und der Implementierung der Pille ist ebenfalls ein Beispiel für die "heisse Übernahme" einer Technologie nicht ab dem Zeitpunkt der technischen Machbarkeit, sondern, wenn die gesellschaftlichen und (in diesem Falle auch ganz besonders die ökonomischen Rahmenbedingungen gegeben sind.
> 
> So jetzt muss ich aufhören, ich finde kein Ende. Ich danke denen, die bisher durchgehalten haben, oh, und übrigens, habt ihr gemerkt, wie geschickt ich dem eigentlichen Kernpunkt  ausgewichen bin?


Kannst du das in 20 Worte oder weniger zusammenfassen, lieber Minimax? ^^


----------



## geomas

Ich habe „Manche lernen es nie” als Essenz aus dem Minimaxschen Werk herausgelesen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kannst du das in 20 Worte*n* oder weniger zusammenfassen, lieber Minimax? ^^



"Rettet die Faustkeilindustrie!"


----------



## geomas

So, ab gehts in den tiefen, dunklen Rutenwald: Montag kommt die nächste Peitsche aus dem UK, vorher will ich unbedingt noch zwei Ruten für ebay-kleinanzeigen raussuchen und vermessen/fotografieren.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe „*Manche lernen es nie*” als Essenz aus dem Minimaxschen Werk herausgelesen.


ja, ich weiss, tchuligom,  ich mach es ja auch nur noch selten, außerdem war es ja auch nur ne Fussnote..... AB jetzt wiedder ontopic, ich versprechs.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, ab gehts in den tiefen, dunklen Rutenwald: Montag kommt die nächste Peitsche aus dem UK, vorher will ich unbedingt noch zwei Ruten für ebay-kleinanzeigen raussuchen und vermessen/fotografieren.


Geo, mein Freund, Mäzen und Kupferstecher, Hand aufs Herz: wie groß ist der Angelutensilfreie Platz in deiner Wohnung (in m^2 sowie als prozentualer Anteil zur Gesamtfläche) bzw wie groß ist die Rutenlagerhalle die du angemietet hast und ist sowas preiswert ... Ich frage für einen Freund 


Minimax schrieb:


> ja, ich weiss, tchuligom,  ich mach es ja auch nur noch selten, außerdem war es ja auch nur ne Fussnote.....


Das war keine richtige Fußnote! Richtige Fußnoten haben kleine Zahlen und verweisen auf weitere Fußnoten! Und das Haar ist für einen Vikar viel zu lang!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, ab gehts in den tiefen, dunklen Rutenwald: Montag kommt die nächste Peitsche aus dem UK, vorher will ich unbedingt noch zwei Ruten für ebay-kleinanzeigen raussuchen und vermessen/fotografieren.



Wie hältst Du es technisch bzw. Anbietermässig mit dem Versenden? Mein Wald müsste dringend gelichtet werden, aber diesen Versendekram krieg ich nicht hin?


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> So, ab gehts in den tiefen, dunklen Rutenwald: Montag kommt die nächste Peitsche aus dem UK, vorher will ich unbedingt noch zwei Ruten für ebay-kleinanzeigen raussuchen und vermessen/fotografieren.


Was willst Du denn verticken? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Es sind einfache, aber absolut taugliche Ruten*, beide über der magischen 1,20m-Transportlängen-Grenze. Also Abholung in Rostock oder Umgebung. 
Wenn jemand unbedingt die Teile zugeschickt haben möchte muß er eben für den in Relation zum Rutenpreis teuren Versand löhnen.

*) eine Maver Reality 9ft Feeder und ne Lineaeffe Excellent 500 Bolo, also beides taugliche Einsteigerruten
(das soll nicht arrogant klingen, es sind wirklich gute Ruten, aber eben nix für „Nobel-Schröder”)


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> ich mach es ja auch nur noch selten, außerdem war es ja auch nur ne Fussnote...



Könntest Du deine durchaus interessanten Fußnoten bitte in einer Schriftgröße verfassen die mir keine Kopfschmerzen bereitet...??


----------



## geomas

@ Sör Alex - tja, die Ruten stehen sehrsehr dicht, was die Übersichtlichkeit extrem einschränkt. Quadratmetermäßig geht der Platzbedarf deshalb.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Könntest Du deine durchaus interessanten Fußnoten bitte in einer Schriftgröße verfassen die mir keine Kopfschmerzen bereitet...??



Ich habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder die „Leseansicht” im Browser genutzt.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder die „Leseansicht” im Browser genutzt.



Soetwas gibt es....?


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Könntest Du deine durchaus interessanten Fußnoten bitte in einer Schriftgröße verfassen die mir keine Kopfschmerzen bereitet...??


Und ich dachte, ich hätte es als einziger an den Augen. Aber diese Ergüsse sind einfach lesenswert.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Soetwas gibt es....?



Ja, also in „Firefox” kann man damit ganz schnell hin- und herschalten. Ist super.
Die Leseansicht ist ein Segen für alternde Augen, ernsthaft.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war keine richtige Fußnote! Richtige Fußnoten haben kleine Zahlen und verweisen auf weitere Fußnoten! Und das Haar ist für einen Vikar viel zu lang!





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Könntest Du deine durchaus interessanten Fußnoten bitte in einer Schriftgröße verfassen die mir keine Kopfschmerzen bereitet...??





geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder die „Leseansicht” im Browser genutzt.



Herrje, Fussnoten sind dazu da, überlesen/ignoriert zu werden, daher macht man sie ja so klein und unleserlich. Und ich dachte, es würde Euch freuen, wenn ich endlich mal wieder ein Post ohne die Worte "Döbel" , "Curry" oder " Tulip" schreibe


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die es Wasser geschafft haben und ich gehöre am heutigen Tag auch mal wieder dazu.

Dann ein kurzer Bericht vom heutigen Tag. Der liebe @Professor Tinca  und ich haben es heute endlich, nach endlosen versuchen geschafft, einen gemeinsamen Angelausflug hinzubekommen. Zu 9:30 bin ich beim Prof angekommen und er stand schon am Auto, schnell wurden meine Plünnen ins Auto gepackt und ab ging es ans Flüsschen.
Nach einer fahrt durch Wald und Wiesen, sind wir an der Angelstelle angekommen.
Die Feederruten sind schnell montiert und die ersten Pellets flogen auf den Futterplatz. Als Köder dienten Brotflogen mit Aromatischen Dips versehen.







Bei mir kamen recht schnell die ersten bisse, doch da ich eine Rute vom Prof hatte, musste ich erst lernen die Zeichen richtig zu deuten. Leider gingen die ersten Anschläge ins leere.
Jetzt griff auch der Prof ins geschehen ein, gleiche Rute, gleiche Montage und gleicher Köder, nur der unterschied erster Biss kräftiger Anschlag und siehe da ein schöner Döbel konnte zu einem Landgang überredet werden.






Ja da sieht man schön den Unterschied  , bei mir wieder zaghafte zupfer und nichts. Ich bekam vom Prof  hilfreiches Input, aber es wollte nicht wirklich was hängen bleiben. Nach 2 Stunden Finke 5 Bisse und Fische 0, beim Prof 1 Biss und 1 Fisch. Das nenne ich effektives angeln.

An unserem Angelplatz wurde es zunehmend ungemütlicher , also entschieden wir uns den Platz zu wechseln. An einen Wind geschützten Stelle versuchten wir unser glück erneut.






Zu Mittag wurde eine leckere Bratwurst auf dem Grill gelegt und stilvoll serviert  .






Satt und gestärkt ging es weiter, doch der neue Platz konnte nicht überzeugen. Was machen wir jetzt, wir entschieden uns dazu unseren ersten Platz nochmal anzufahren.
Alles auf Anfang hieß es dann. Meine Montage lag vielleicht 5 Minuten im Wasser  und die feine Spitze zeigte einen schönen Biss an, doch dieses mal folgte auch von mir ein kräftiger Anschlag und siehe da der Fisch konnte gehakt werden.
Nach kurzem und kräftigen Drill konnte auch ich einen schönen 41 cm Döbel auf der haben Seite verbuchen.






So kann es weitergehen dachten wir noch, doch der Wettergott wollte es leider nicht. Aus dem leichten Niesel wurde jetzt Regen und darauf hatten wir keine Lust mehr. Es ging für uns ein wunderschöner und für mich mal wieder sehr lehrreicher Tag zu Ende. Nochmal danke für den schönen Ausflug @Professor Tinca.


----------



## geomas

Ne echte Metallgabel und Keramik am Wasser?

Ich glaube, Ihr seid bei „Stilvoll Fischen” besser aufgehoben...

Nur ein Spaß - danke für den tollen Bericht, die schönen Fotos und Petri zu Euren Fängen!


----------



## Minimax

@Finke20 toller Bericht, danke dafür und beste Grüsse  an den @Professor Tinca 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Ne echte Metallgabel und Keramik am Wasser?


 
Und @geomas nicht zu vergessen auch mit Messer. Ja hat schon etwas vom Perfektem Dinner gehabt .
Es haben nur die Kerzen gefehlt, die haben wir dann bestimmt  beim nächsten mal auch dabei.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Finke20 schrieb:


> ...nicht zu vergessen auch mit Messer.


Zum Grillen beim Angeln - mit diesen Einweggrills - nehme ich mir gerne ein Tomaten- und Käsemesser mit Sägeschliff mit. Damit lassen sich die mitgebrachten Brötchen prima aufschneiden, so dass Saucen & Wurst anschließend ihren Platz darin finden. Zum Wenden der Wurst auf dem Grill und auch zum Bergen des fertigen Grillgutes eignet sich die typische Klinge mit ihrer Doppelspitze sehr gut. Ein solches Messer kann ich zum Grillen am Wasser sehr empfehlen und vielleicht noch eine Küchenrolle dazu.


----------



## Jason

@Finke20 Toller Bericht mit tollen Bildern. Und natürlich Petri Heil. Zumindest hat es bei euch noch mit den Dickköpfen hingehauen. Bei elPotto und mir wollten sie nicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zum Grillen beim Angeln - mit diesen Einweggrills - nehme ich mir gerne ein Tomaten- und Käsemesser mit Sägeschliff mit. Damit lassen sich die mitgebrachten Brötchen prima aufschneiden, so dass Saucen & Wurst anschließend ihren Platz darin finden. Zum Wenden der Wurst auf dem Grill und auch zum Bergen des fertigen Grillgutes eignet sich die typische Klinge mit ihrer Doppelspitze sehr gut. Ein solches Messer kann ich zum Grillen am Wasser sehr empfehlen und vielleicht noch eine Küchenrolle dazu.


Mir ist es eigentlich egal, mit was für Gerätschaften beim grillen hantiert wird. Hauptsache es schmeckt und ich werde satt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich egal, mit was für Gerätschaften beim grillen hantiert wird. Hauptsache es schmeckt und ich werde satt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Womit du natürlich auch recht hast. Nur ist ein solches Messer zum Grillen unterwegs schon sehr praktisch.
Eine Packung Wurst, ein paar Brötchen, etwas Senf oder Ketchup, einen Einweggrill und eben ein solches Messer, mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wenn der Ansitz etwas länger dauert, hab ich es auch gerne gemütlich.
Statt Tomatenmesser, bevorzuge ich die Brötchenmesser von Victorinox - billig und scharf.
Und man muß nicht gleich weinen wenn man mal eins verliert... .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dieser Kocher, @rhinefisher, ein Traum. Was habe ich mir auf dem Teil schon Leckeres beim Angeln gekocht!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 
Du hast das böse Wort in den Mund genommen  sowas tut man hier doch nicht. 

@Minimax 
Entnehme in deiner Aussage einen sanften Hieb für das Enstellen eines Beitrages im "Bajuwarischen" Dialektes ? 
Was ich sehr gerne mit unterschreiben würde schon aus der Tatsache heraus das unser Land nicht nur aus einem Bundesland besteht und die Beiträge allgemein verständlich sein sollten. Was aber nicht heißen soll das ich meinen Dialekt der Heimatverbundenheit nicht aufgeben werde jedoch hier zum Wohle aller massiv einschränke. 
#klugscheißermodusaus#

So wie das Wetter aktuell aussieht wirds wohl nichts mit Fischen am We, Nebel und Frost machen da einen klaren Schnitt. 
Zum Glück gehen mir aktuell die Projekte nicht aus und ich kann getrost an die Wartung einiger Youngtimer gehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Finke20 und @Professor Tinca: Petri Euch beiden. Toller Bericht, danke dafür.  Toll auch, dass es mit den Döbeln geklappt hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke für den Bericht lieber @Finke20 .
Das machen wir bei Gelegenheit mal wieder.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das machen wir bei Gelegenheit mal wieder.




Davon gehe ich auch aus .


----------



## Thomas.

mal OT
@Nordlichtangler Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 20 Jährigen Jubiläum im AB, über 20.000 Beiträge sind zu wenig und ich hoffe das ich noch mehr von dir zu lesen bekomme.
wenn einer den Titel Ehrenbordi verdient hat dann Du, natürlich in Gold


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dieser Kocher, @rhinefisher, ein Traum. Was habe ich mir auf dem Teil schon Leckeres beim Angeln gekocht!


Stimmt - das ist der Beste!
Nach über 50 Jahren "Out Door Cooking" und dem Versuch wirklich alle Kocher zumindest mal zu testen, bin ich immer wieder zum Trangia zurückgekommen.
Allerdings nur mit Gasbrenner - mit Spiritus ist das Ding ne einzige Qual..
Dafür habe ich mir aus nem Rest Isomatte und etwas Tape einen Transportbehälter geklebt, wo meine komplette Küche reinpasst.
2 Teller, 2 Topfzangen, 1 Schneidbrett, 1 Kartuschenfuß für den MSR Universalkocher (will heissen der passt für beide Kartuschensysteme..) und ein Küchenhandtuch.
Ne zusätzlich Teflonpfanne passt auch noch.. .







Damit haben wir erst letztens beim @Thomas. die Würstchen warm gemacht - im Kofferraum...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wo wir es doch gerade mit gefährlichen und gierigen Vierbeinern am Angelplatz hatten..


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, also in „Firefox” kann man damit ganz schnell hin- und herschalten. Ist super.
> Die Leseansicht ist ein Segen für alternde Augen, ernsthaft.


Mal ernsthaft - ich bin ein elektronischer Analphabet und wusste das nicht..
Deshalb vielen Dank dafür...


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wo wir es doch gerade mit gefährlichen und gierigen Vierbeinern am Angelplatz hatten..
> Anhang anzeigen 360567


Man sieht selten so wohlgeformte Möppse. Meist sind die Tiere ja bis zur Unkenntlichkeit fettgefüttert. Aus diesem Grund gibt es keinen Kommentar wie "am Rhein werden selbst die Ratten riesig" oder so


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man sieht selten so wohlgeformte Möppse




Immer wenn ich diesen Spruch gebracht habe, schienen die Besitzerinnen irgendwie stolz zu sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich diesen Spruch gebracht habe, schienen die Besitzerinnen irgendwie stolz zu sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und Jungs, auch schon Black Friday gedealt? Ich habe mich gerade hinreißen lassen und ne Bestellung ausgelöst. 66 % unter UVP, da konnte ich mich einfach nicht verweigern. Wie ihr wisst, bin ich ja auch so ein kleiner Unterwasserfilmer. Das wird künftig hoffentlich komfortabler, ich habe eine Unterwasserdrohne mit 4K-Kamera geordert.


----------



## hester

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Stimmt - das ist der Beste!
> Nach über 50 Jahren "Out Door Cooking" und dem Versuch wirklich alle Kocher zumindest mal zu testen, bin ich immer wieder zum Trangia zurückgekommen.
> Allerdings nur mit Gasbrenner - mit Spiritus ist das Ding ne einzige Qual..
> Dafür habe ich mir aus nem Rest Isomatte und etwas Tape einen Transportbehälter geklebt, wo meine komplette Küche reinpasst.
> 2 Teller, 2 Topfzangen, 1 Schneidbrett, 1 Kartuschenfuß für den MSR Universalkocher (will heissen der passt für beide Kartuschensysteme..) und ein Küchenhandtuch.
> Ne zusätzlich Teflonpfanne passt auch noch.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 360561
> Anhang anzeigen 360562
> Anhang anzeigen 360563
> Anhang anzeigen 360564
> 
> 
> Damit haben wir erst letztens beim @Thomas. die Würstchen warm gemacht - im Kofferraum...


Weihnachtsgans am Baggersee, wir kommen


----------



## geomas

#blackfriday

Glückwunsch zu Deinem UW-Drohnen-Deal, lieber Stephan! 

Ich versuche mich von der Werbemailflut nicht oder nur wenig beeindrucken zu lassen. Mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Naja, es ist jetzt fertig präparierter Angelhanf in verschiedenen Aromen auf dem Weg, dicke Käse-Dumbells ebenfalls und „Supercrush Expander”.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich diesen Spruch gebracht habe, schienen die Besitzerinnen irgendwie stolz zu sein.


 

Dann ist deine Frau bestimmt nicht dabei gewesen .


----------



## Minimax

Oha, ich sehe der Trend geht wieder zu reichausgestattetem Banklife. @geomas nutzt eine Kiepe, @Wuemmehunter setzt Unterwasserdrohnen (!) ein, und wer hätte gedacht das @rhinefisher tatsächliche eine komplette Küche dabei hat. Erstaunlich und beeindruckend.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Entnehme in deiner Aussage einen sanften Hieb für das Enstellen eines Beitrages im "Bajuwarischen" Dialektes ?


Keineswegs, ich hab mich überhaupt nicht zu Bayern oder der bayrischen Sprache geäussert. Ich fürchte Du irrst Dich.
Servus,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @geomas
> Du hast das böse Wort in den Mund genommen  sowas tut man hier doch nicht.
> 
> ...



Öhhm, ich bitte um Pardon.
Und weiß nicht, welches Wort nun das böse war:
Hecht, Hunger oder gar „Stillvoll Fischen”?


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - ohh, das sieht aber richtig gut aus bei Dir am Cateringstand. 
Nur ein Tipp: Kaffee schmeckt wirklich am allerbesten aus Porzellan. Es ist also noch etwas Luft nach oben.
Auch wenn der Feinkeramik-Transport natürlich so ne Sache ist.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri und Berichtsdank @Finke20 und @Professor Tinca !
Ich blieb heute auf der ABU Jungfernfahrt leider vom Erfolg verschont.









Schön war es trotzdem allemal.
Ziel waren Rotaugen oder Döbel.
Die Basis bildeten Flocke am Pelletband und kleine Körbchen mit LB.




Die Flocken hielten mit günstigsten Brot top und überstanden mehrere Würfe.
Da vom gestrigen Abendessen noch etwas übrig blieb, nahm ich dieses spontan als Backup mit.




Nachdem nach einer Weile nichts auf Flocke ging, wechselte ich immer wieder.




Auf Muscheln hatte ich sogar den einzigen Biss des Tages, welchen ich aber verpasste.
Was die Garnelen betrifft - die schafften es zwar ans, aber dann doch nicht ins Wasser. Hmmm...lecker.
Dann traf ich noch einen Feederer. Er hatte wohl gute Rotaugen die Tage, auf einzelne Maiskörner. Aber viel weiter draussen. Muß ich vielleicht doch demnächst mit einer Feeder mein Glück versuchen.
Schauen wir mal und herzliche Grüße in sämtliche Ükellande!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht vom Neckar, lieber @rustaweli  - und toll, die Legerlite in Action zu sehen. 
Schade, daß Dein Einsatz nicht mit mehr Bissen belohnt wurde. Aber so ist Angeln manchmal.
Danke nochmals für das Küsters-Video. An seine Art, sich zu artikulieren, muß ich mich noch gewöhnen, aber die Angelei sieht schon mal gut aus ;-))


Bei mir wirds heute nichts mit Angeln, zuviel Zeit ging flöten und jetzt lohnt es sicht nicht mehr. Aber fürs Wochenende siehts Stand jetzt ganz gut aus. 
Ich drehe nachher ne kleine Runde zu Fuß am Wasser entlang, mal sehen, ob sich die Vegetation noch weiter zurückgezogen hat.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Nur ein Tipp: Kaffee schmeckt wirklich am allerbesten aus Porzellan.


Hallo??
Löslicher Kaffee schmeckt immer und überall gleich "gut"...
Ausserdem isolieren diese Edelstahlbecher recht gut - in Keramik ist sofort alles kalt.


----------



## rhinefisher

hester schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgans am Baggersee, wir kommen


Die Gänse sind nur sehr schwer zu erwischen.
Schwan ist aber auch recht schnackhaft...


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri und Berichtsdank @Finke20 und @Professor Tinca !
> Ich blieb heute auf der ABU Jungfernfahrt leider vom Erfolg verschont.
> Anhang anzeigen 360574
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360575
> 
> Schön war es trotzdem allemal.
> Ziel waren Rotaugen oder Döbel.
> Die Basis bildeten Flocke am Pelletband und kleine Körbchen mit LB.
> Anhang anzeigen 360576
> 
> Die Flocken hielten mit günstigsten Brot top und überstanden mehrere Würfe.
> Da vom gestrigen Abendessen noch etwas übrig blieb, nahm ich dieses spontan als Backup mit.
> Anhang anzeigen 360577
> 
> Nachdem nach einer Weile nichts auf Flocke ging, wechselte ich immer wieder.
> Anhang anzeigen 360578
> 
> Auf Muscheln hatte ich sogar den einzigen Biss des Tages, welchen ich aber verpasste.
> Was die Garnelen betrifft - die schafften es zwar ans, aber dann doch nicht ins Wasser. Hmmm...lecker.
> Dann traf ich noch einen Feederer. Er hatte wohl gute Rotaugen die Tage, auf einzelne Maiskörner. Aber viel weiter draussen. Muß ich vielleicht doch demnächst mit einer Feeder mein Glück versuchen.
> Schauen wir mal und herzliche Grüße in sämtliche Ükellande!



Miesmuscheln solltest Du ungekocht anködern (Krabben auch..) - dann fangen die auch.
Dafür, wie auch für Toast, eignet sich das hier:








						Kogha Gummiband - Elastic Baitband günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Gummiband - Elastic Baitband günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hallo??
> Löslicher Kaffee schmeckt immer und überall gleich "gut"...
> Ausserdem isolieren diese Edelstahlbecher recht gut - in Keramik ist sofort alles kalt.


Und deswegen habe ich fürs Angeln und Campieren einen Perkolator angeschafft. Funktioniert auch mit Tee


----------



## rhinefisher

Normalerweise finde ich "French Press" sehr lecker - mache ich Zuhause immer.
Aber nach fast jedem Ausflug der länger als drei Tage dauert, ne neue Bodum zu kaufen, ist auch nicht wirklich nachhaltig.
Wir benutzen ab und zu so eine Alu Espressokanne, oder besser benutzten, aber die Alu Konstruktion gafällt mir nicht, weil Alu doch recht ungesund ist.
Meiner Frau schmeckt der Kaffee aus dem Ding auch nicht wirklich.. .
Der Perkulator von Stanley sieht nett aus..


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Normalerweise finde ich "French Press" sehr lecker - mache ich Zuhause immer.
> Aber nach fast jedem Ausflug der länger als drei Tage dauert, ne neue Bodum zu kaufen, ist auch nicht wirklich nachhaltig.
> Wir benutzen ab und zu so eine Alu Espressokanne, oder besser benutzten, aber die Alu Konstruktion gafällt mir nicht, weil Alu doch recht ungesund ist.
> Meiner Frau schmeckt der Kaffee aus dem Ding auch nicht wirklich.. .
> Der Perkulator von Stanley sieht nett aus..


Gibt auch einen von nem deutschen Anbieter, perkolax oder so ähnlich, der ist aus Edelstahl und macht ziemlich guten Kaffee. Wieso die frenchpress von bodum nach 3 Tagen kaputt sein soll erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht


----------



## geomas

Im letzten Schweden-Urlaub hatte ich so ne Stempelkanne in Gebrauch, ohne fließendes Wasser ist die Reinigung immer etwas schwierig.
Ging aber und das Teil ist auch jetzt noch nutzbar. Habe früher die Kollegen in nem Großraumbüro, die furchtbaren Maschinenkaffee trinken durften, mit dem Duft von frisch in Omas Kurbelmühle gemahlenen und aufgebrühten Kaffee zum neidvollen Staunen gebracht.


----------



## Finke20

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schwan ist aber auch recht schnackhaft...


 

Ich durfte schon geräucherte Schwanenbrust verkosten. Ich kann nur sagen ist lecker gewesen.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Löslicher Kaffee schmeckt immer und überall gleich "gut"...
> Ausserdem isolieren diese Edelstahlbecher recht gut - in Keramik ist sofort alles kalt.


Diese Isolierbecher sind vor allem dann gut, wenn man sich die Schnauze so richtig verbrühen will. Das geht mit den doppelwandigen Blechhumpen besser, wie mit jedem anderen Topf!


----------



## yukonjack

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Normalerweise finde ich "French Press" sehr lecker - mache ich Zuhause immer.
> Aber nach fast jedem Ausflug der länger als drei Tage dauert, ne neue Bodum zu kaufen, ist auch nicht wirklich nachhaltig.
> Wir benutzen ab und zu so eine Alu Espressokanne, oder besser benutzten, aber die Alu Konstruktion gafällt mir nicht, weil Alu doch recht ungesund ist.
> Meiner Frau schmeckt der Kaffee aus dem Ding auch nicht wirklich.. .
> Der Perkulator von Stanley sieht nett aus..


Nur wenn dein Hut daraus gebaut ist.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Miesmuscheln solltest Du ungekocht anködern (Krabben auch..) - dann fangen die auch.
> Dafür, wie auch für Toast, eignet sich das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kogha Gummiband - Elastic Baitband günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Gummiband - Elastic Baitband günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


Dieses Elastic Baitband wird so langsam aber sicher zum Lesewurm.
Wie befestigt Du das?
Danke für den Muscheltip! Hast Du damit schon gefangen? Soo teuer sind sie ja auch nicht und vielleicht ne echte Option in der grundelfreien Zeit. Zumal es hier auch Muscheln im Fluss gibt.


----------



## Andal

Baitelastic wird einfach, unter Spannung, einige Male um den Köder gewickelt. Das hält durch das Material und die Elastizität von alleine.

Wenn ich  Baitelastic für Spinnsysteme verwende, verzwirble ich die Enden. Aber dann muss auch eine Schere zum lösen her!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Baitelastic wird einfach, unter Spannung, einige Male um den Köder gewickelt. Das hält durch das Material und die Elastizität von alleine.
> 
> Wenn ich  Baitelastic für Spinnsysteme verwende, verzwirble ich die Enden. Aber dann muss auch eine Schere zum lösen her!


Ok, paar mal drum. Dann Knoten?
Und dann? Haken durch, oder als Haar am Haken, oder...?


----------



## Andal

Bei Baitelastic gibt es, jedenfalls für mich, zweierlei. Einmal die feinen Fäden aus dem Angelladen und den "groben Gummizwirn" aus den Handarbeitsladen für die derberen Montagen... Meer, oder größere Köderfische.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ok, paar mal drum. Dann Knoten?
> Und dann? Haken durch, oder als Haar am Haken, oder...?


Bei orig. Baitelastic brauchest du keine Knoten, oder irgendwas duchfädeln. Unter Spannung wickeln und fertig. Das zieht sich von selber fest.


----------



## Andal

...und das Zeug abreissen, nicht abschneiden. Durch das Abreissen verzwurrlt es viel besser - und hebt!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Bei orig. Baitelastic brauchest du keine Knoten, oder irgendwas duchfädeln. Unter Spannung wickeln und fertig. Das zieht sich von selber fest.


Mensch, jetzt laßt mich doch nicht so auf dem Trockenen sitzen!   
Jetzt habe ich in der linken Hand ein Knäuel aus Köder und Band.
Rechts Haken an Schnur und Schnur an Rute. Und weiter?


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> nach 3 Tagen kaputt sein soll erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht



Weil ich etwas tollpatschig bin...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Im letzten Schweden-Urlaub hatte ich so ne Stempelkanne in Gebrauch, ohne fließendes Wasser ist die Reinigung immer etwas schwierig.
> Ging aber und das Teil ist auch jetzt noch nutzbar. Habe früher die Kollegen in nem Großraumbüro, die furchtbaren Maschinenkaffee trinken durften, mit dem Duft von frisch in Omas Kurbelmühle gemahlenen und aufgebrühten Kaffee zum neidvollen Staunen gebracht.


Also, mit dir könnte ich mir ein Doppelbüro vorstellen @geomas 
Und das ist das höchste Lob zu dem ich fähig sein kann ohne die betreffende Person nackt gesehen zu haben


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mensch, jetzt laßt mich doch nicht so auf dem Trockenen sitzen!
> Jetzt habe ich in der linken Hand ein Knäuel aus Köder und Band.
> Rechts Haken an Schnur und Schnur an Rute. Und weiter?



Da ich es garnicht mag, wenn mein Baitelastic die Gewässer verunreinigt, binde ich es am Hakenöhr fest, dann 15-20cm mit ner kleinen Schlaufe am Ende.
Den Haken halte ich mit angedrücktem Köder in der Linken und wickel mit Rechts das Gummi um den Köder.
Zum Schluß lege ich die kleine Schlaufe um den Haken/Köder. Wenn man einfach wickelt und abreisst hat man immer das Gummi im Wasser und oft auch zuviel Druck auf dem Köder.
Das ist echt einfacher gemacht als erklärt.. .


----------



## rustaweli

Jetzt...
Danke vielmals!


----------



## Andal

...wie bei Rouladen. So das es hält, keinen wahnsinnig macht und die Sauerei Grenzen hat.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier die Montage vom letzten WE - da ist das BE etwa 25cm lang, weil es für ne ordentliche Portion Toast gedacht ist.
Für Muscheln ist etwas kürzer besser.. .










PS: Der Haken ist ein 4er Kamasan Wide Gap.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also, mit dir könnte ich mir ein Doppelbüro vorstellen @geomas


Ja nee - iss klar... 
Ihr würdet doch keinen Handschlag mehr tun...
Eure Schreibtische und Akten wären unter Bergen von "Angelliteratur" im weitesten Sinne begraben...


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja nee - iss klar...
> Ihr würdet doch keinen Handschlag mehr tun...
> Eure Schreibtische und Akten wären unter Bergen von "Angelliteratur" im weitesten Sinne begraben...


Also würde sich für mich nicht viel ändern


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier die Montage vom letzten WE - da ist das BE etwa 25cm lang, weil es für ne ordentliche Portion Toast gedacht ist.
> Für Muscheln ist etwas kürzer besser.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 360584
> Anhang anzeigen 360585
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Der Haken ist ein 4er Kamasan Wide Gap.


Eigentlich nicht mal so schlecht, gelinde ausgedrückt.
Für Weichköder, oder Köder die schnell vom Haken fallen, bietet dieses Band ungeahnte Möglichkeiten.
Werde es auf jeden Fall ordern und testen.


----------



## geomas

#baitelastic
Ich bin auch schön „geködert”. 
Werde das nächte Mal im Angelladen nachsehen und -fragen. Die Friedfisch-Auswahl ist zwar reduziert, dafür ist alles voll mit Meeres- und Raubikram. Da sollten die sowas haben.


----------



## geomas

So, das Wochenende ist frei, mal sehen, was ich draus mache.

Heute war hier ein ganz seltsames Licht: Sonne und blauer Himmel, aber eine sehr hartnäckige Nebelschicht hier und da:





Habe mir bei einem ausgedehnten Spaziergang am Wasser einige Stellen angesehen.
Hier wollte ich mal mit der Feeder ran. Hinten, wo das Boot langfährt, gibt es noch Reste einer Fahrrinne. Bis zum Boot mögen es 55-60m sein. 
Das ist noch in Reichweite meiner längsten Peitsche.

Ein paar hundert Meter weiter:





Die Raubis und Bellyboat-Kapitäne sind jetzt natürlich richtig heiß auf Zander und Barsch. Ob sie was fangen - keine Ahnung.
Die Einmündung in einen (für Angler verbotenen) Seitenarm ist von „meinem Ufer aus” etwa 75 Meter entfernt. Der noch erlaubte Bereich ist für mich ebenfalls noch mit der Feederrute zu erreichen.
Ob ich auf so eine Entfernung relativ genau werfen kann ist ne andere Frege, aktuell habe ich leichte Zweifel, was die Streuung angeht. Vielleicht bringts die Übung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Weiter als 50m mit der Feeder ist schon ne schwierige Nummer.
Das bekomme ich nicht wirklich hin - schließlich sollte das Futter ja relativ konzentriert zum liegen kommen.. .


----------



## Hecht100+

70 mtr wäre für mich ein Griff zur Method Feeder, ob man da dann noch den Zupfer merkt, ausprobieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

70m wären für mich ein Griff zur Matche und Pin ^^
Vor den Füßen ist deutlich entspannender


----------



## geomas

#Nahdistanz
Das ist ja meine Spezialdisziplin, also das leichte Lädschern in Kopfruten-Distanz oder kürzer.
Habe vorhin gerade noch eine Stelle dafür (etwa 13-16m vom Sitzplatz zur beangelten Stelle) dokumentiert. 
Die wäre zum Beispiel super für den ersten Einsatz der neuen Kiepe und der immer noch zu selten genutzten Acolyte 9ft Ultra Feeder.

#Distanzangelei
Und genau weil ich ja fast mein ganzes Leben zu meinen Füßen geangelt habe will ich die Distanzangelei eben auch mal üben oder lernen.
ÖffÖff hat mir da ja schon ganz gewaltig auf die Sprünge geholfen, jetzt muß da eben noch Routine rein, und das geht wohl nur mit üben, üben, üben.
Die benötigten Distanzen habe ich mit mittelschweren Bombs (umme 40gr) ganz gut bewältigt und auch die Streuung ist halbwegs im Rahmen, hoffentlich kann ich mir sowas auch mit aerodynamischen Swimfeedern raufrücken. 
MF oder die noch besser fliegenden Methodbombs von Drennan wären natürlich auch ne Option.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 70 mtr wäre für mich ein Griff zur Method Feeder, ob man da dann noch den Zupfer merkt, ausprobieren.


Naja, dem Vernehmen nach soll man Zupfer beim Method-Feedern ja ohnehin negieren (nur Anzeichen für Fischaktivität) und wenn ein Fisch beißt, sich selbst hakt, bekommt man es schon mit...
Also diese Method Bombs habe ich, die sollten sehr gut fliegen, muß ich mal gründlich probieren.

Sogar ne billige Handstoppuhr hab ich mir besorgt fürs Feedern. Ich werd noch ein richtiger Profi ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Sogar ne billige Handstoppuhr hab ich mir besorgt fürs Feedern. Ich werd noch ein richtiger Profi ;-))


Ich habe ja insgeheim den Verdacht, dass du nicht viel übrig für Profitum an sich hast aber klar ist das reizvoll  bei der Entfernung wäre ich persönlich langsam aber sicher bei Geflecht fürs normale feedern. Für 70 Meter müsste ich weit flussabwärts werfen ^^'


----------



## skyduck

Hey Leute kennt diese Dinger einer von euch und weiß wo  es die noch zu kaufen gibt? Die funktionieren richtig gut und sind absolut praktisch, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich die her hatte und finde sie nirgends mehr


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> Hey Leute kennt diese Dinger einer von euch und weiß wo  es die noch zu kaufen gibt? Die funktionieren richtig gut und sind absolut praktisch, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich die her hatte und finde sie nirgends mehr
> Anhang anzeigen 360595
> Anhang anzeigen 360596


Aus der Hüfte geschossen behaupte ich die mal beim gerlinger gesehen zu werden


----------



## geomas

Leidenschaftliche Amateure sind mir natürlich immer lieber als „satte Profis” (falls es sowas gibt, die meisten Profis sind wohl auch arme Getriebene).
Naja, zum einen gehört für mich der Spaß am Tüfteln, Basteln, Probieren mit modernem Zeugs und natürlich auch mit obsoleten Gerätschaften dazu und ist sowas wie integraler Bestandteil meiner Leidenschaft.
Neugierde paßt da gut mit rein. Zu sportlich mag ich es nicht und Ehrgeiz in meinem Fall schon gar nicht.

Tja, vermutlich starte ich morgen zunächst einen weiteren Kurzdistanz-Versuch von der Kiepe, als Rute wird wohl die Acolyte 9ft ran dürfen.
Plan ist LB mit Hanf reingemischt und als Hakenköder Breadpunch. Evtl. nehme ich auch Maden/Caster und etwas Mais mit.

Aber vielleicht wird radikal umgeplant und ich fahre zu den Döbels oder mache sonst was unvernünftiges...


----------



## Andal

Tesafilm gehört in jede Angelbox.


----------



## skyduck

@Kochtopf Gerlinger kann passen, leider gibt es die da nicht mehr. Scheinen auch nicht wirklich von Behr zu sein, sondern nur umgelabelt zu sein. Im aktuellen Katalog sind sie auf jeden Fall nicht mehr...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wo Du ja jetzt auch in die Profiliga einsteigen willst  hier noch ein, vielleicht interessantes, Video vom Schlögl für alle Dosenmaisangler.





Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Wo Du ja jetzt auch in die Profiliga einsteigen willst  hier noch ein, vielleicht interessantes, Video vom Schlögl für alle Dosenmaisangler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Das kannte ich so komplett noch nicht... Mais ausdrücken und füllen, verrückt was es alles gibt... Muss ich direkt ausprobieren


----------



## geomas

Es gibt sogar „corn-skins” aus Gummi zum Befüllen:









						Enterprise Tackle  Corn Skins
					

Ideal für Brassen, Schleie und Friedfische. Corn Skins kombinieren Haltbarkeit eines fake Köder zusammen mit der Lockwirkung eines natürlichen Köders.




					www.handmadetackle.de


----------



## skyduck

ich muss gestehen ich tue mich mit diesen Synthetik Ködern echt schwer. vielleicht mal ne Gummimade zum Stoppen aber das wars dann auch.  Ich weiß, das sowas funktioniert aber ich habe einfach kein Vertrauen in son Zeugs...


----------



## geomas

Danke, Heinz!
Angequetschte Maiskörner gehören bei mir fast zum Standard, wenn es zäh läuft.
Das MS-Video geb ich mir später.

@skyduck - die Skepsis oder Abneigung gegenüber Gummi-Friedfischködern kann ich verstehen. Ich habe früher gerne kombiniert (echter Mais und Gummimais zusammen am Haar).


So, aktuell stellt sich die Frage „Rösthanf oder Quetschhanf” ins Liquidized Bread? Von beidem hab ich gebunkert.
Beimengen würde ich wohl nur nach Gefühl maximal ein 1/5 - 1/4 der LB-Menge.
Füttern würde ich wohl mit dem kleinstmöglichen Futterkorb im Bestand (Angelei auf 13-16m). Es soll nur so ne kleine Aroma-Wolke unter Wasser geben, keinen Teppich, da die beangelte Stelle relativ flach ist und ne Menge an LB im langsam fließenden Wasser einen hellen Teppich bildet (Scheuchwirkung).

PS: Es wird wohl Rösthanf werden. Davon hab ich kleinere Abpackungen, vom Quetschhanf nur nen 5-Pfund-Sack von der Stippermesse.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Pläne, Pläne... sind doch nur Schall und Rauch.
Angelkumpel und ich treffen uns morgen zur Dämmerung im neblig trüben Wetter unterhalb eines Wehres, um ganz entspannt und ohne Plan oder gar Zielfisch in die Dämmerung reinzuangeln. Einfach mal die Ruhe genießen, ohne Druck oder Hektik.
Ist egal ob was beißt, und wenn doch, ist auch egal was. Whatever Swims along. Wie gesagt, kein Zielfisch, keine Pläne Ich bin sowas von entspannt, mir zuckt schon das Augenlid vor EntspannUNGG!!!


----------



## geomas

Ha, mich dünkte, Du hättest die B983 wegen allgemeiner und allumfassender Untauglichkeit verbannt? Ich mag diese Greifer ja.
Die seltsamen alten Fox-Inline-Maggotfeeder auch. Viel Erfolg und Spaß mit Deinem Buddy (trägt er die blauen Tonnen zum Swim?).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> (trägt er die blauen Tonnen zum Swim?).


Ich weiss überhaupt nicht, wovon Du redest.

der B983 ist ein guter Kumpel geworden, ich widerrufe und behaupte das Gegenteil- da wäre aber ne längere Erörterung fällig. Nun ja, wir leben und lernen


----------



## geomas

#alte Angelliteratur 
Ach ja, habe gerade „Plötze Rotfeder Ukelei” von Klaus-Dieter Oeser in der Hand. 
Der alte DDR-Rekordplötz maß 54cm und wog 2580g (1973 auf Tauwurm im Boddengewässer Tromper Wiek).
Dickes Ding.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> #alte Angelliteratur
> Ach ja, habe gerade „Plötze Rotfeder Ukelei” von Klaus-Dieter Oeser in der Hand.
> Der alte DDR-Rekordplötz maß 54cm und wog 2580g (1973 auf Tauwurm im Boddengewässer Tromper Wiek).
> Dickes Ding.


54cm? Da müsste ich ja von denen, die ich fange 4 Stück aneinander legen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #alte Angelliteratur
> Ach ja, habe gerade „Plötze Rotfeder Ukelei” von Klaus-Dieter Oeser in der Hand.
> Der alte DDR-Rekordplötz maß 54cm und wog 2580g (1973 auf Tauwurm im Boddengewässer Tromper Wiek).
> Dickes Ding.



Ich finde diese Bücherserie aus dem alten DDR Sportverlag ist ein lohnendes Sammelobjekt für den Angler, und dann und wann schlag ich bei Ebay oder ZVAB zu. Nicht etwa, das dort noch verschollene Geheimnisse stehen würden, aber es ist aus Sammlerperspktive schön zu sehen, wie sie sich in die kleine Angelabteilung der Bibliothek einreihen. Ich glaube auch, das es hier nicht um Nutzen, sondern um Bibliophilie geht.
Andrerseits: Wenn man morgen eine bestimmte Angelei vorhat, und dann das Internet danach befragt, wird man absolut zugebombt, kirre gemacht, auf Videos und Skundärseiten weitergeleitet bis man völlig verunsichert ist. 
Ein physisches Buch zu haben, -gleich welcher Verlagsort- ist schön, versichernd und beruhigend. Die Fische, ihre Launen, Appetit und Haunts sind gleichgeblieben, und die übertragungsleistung zwischen Pfefferrohr und Carbon sollte ja jeder hinkriegen,


----------



## geomas

...nicht zu vergessen die Vibratorspitze*

(na, seid Ihr jetzt alle wach?)


*) beschrieben auch von Oeser, es geht um die Angelei mit der Mormydings


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Natürlich, Georg, erzähl mehr...


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> ...nicht zu vergessen die Vibratorspitze*
> 
> (na, seid Ihr jetzt alle wach?)
> 
> 
> *) beschrieben auch von Oeser, es geht um die Angelei mit der Mormydings


Diese Frage stellst du um diese Uhrzeit? Gute Nacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Haha, Oeser stellt in dem erwähnten Büchlein allerlei Techniken vor, darunter auch die Angelei vom Steg (oder am Eisloch) mit der Mormyschka.
Diese Angelei habe ich nie probiert, wäre vom Steg oder Kai aus mal ganz interessant. Vielleicht funktionieren dafür die leichtesten Hegenenruten? 
Ganz kurzes Zitat: „Bei Ausschlag der borstenartigen Vibratorspitze wird durch Hochreißen des Rutenarmes zügig angeschlagen.”.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, Oeser stellt in dem erwähnten Büchlein allerlei Techniken vor, darunter auch die Angelei vom Steg (oder am Eisloch) mit der Mormyschka.
> Diese Angelei habe ich nie probiert, wäre vom Steg oder Kai aus mal ganz interessant. Vielleicht funktionieren dafür die leichtesten Hegenenruten?
> Ganz kurzes Zitat: „Bei Ausschlag der borstenartigen Vibratorspitze wird durch Hochreißen des Rutenarmes zügig angeschlagen.”.


Fachlich Vermutlich richtig. Vielleicht hätte zumindest stilistisch Genosse Oeser davon profitiert, ab und zu mit Menschen über ihre Sitten und Gebräuche zu sprechen, besonders diesen komischen Exemplaren mit langen Haaren und  hohen Stimmen.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Bücherserie aus dem alten DDR Sportverlag ist ein lohnendes Sammelobjekt für den Angler, und dann und wann schlag ich bei Ebay oder ZVAB zu. Nicht etwa, das dort noch verschollene Geheimnisse stehen würden, aber es ist aus Sammlerperspktive schön zu sehen, wie sie sich in die kleine Angelabteilung der Bibliothek einreihen. Ich glaube auch, das es hier nicht um Nutzen, sondern um Bibliophilie geht.
> Andrerseits: Wenn man morgen eine bestimmte Angelei vorhat, und dann das Internet danach befragt, wird man absolut zugebombt, kirre gemacht, auf Videos und Skundärseiten weitergeleitet bis man völlig verunsichert ist.
> Ein physisches Buch zu haben, -gleich welcher Verlagsort- ist schön, versichernd und beruhigend. Die Fische, ihre Launen, Appetit und Haunts sind gleichgeblieben, und die übertragungsleistung zwischen Pfefferrohr und Carbon sollte ja jeder hinkriegen,


neben den alten Angelbüchern aus der DDR ist auch die Buch (Heftchen) Reihe wie fängt man, sehr schön und umfangreich an Zielfisch


----------



## rhinefisher

Seid bloß vorsichtig mit Büchern - die sind gefährlich...
Erst leben sie bloß in Regalen, aber so nach und nach erobern sie jeden freien Fleck in der Wohnung...
Wir haben gerade wieder einige Hundert aussortiert..
Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich wirklich jeden Scheiß gesammelt der irgenwie mit der Angelei zu tun hatte.
Magazine, Bücher und sogar Kataloge...
Und das Schlimmste ist, wenn man dann ausmisten muß, weil der Lebensraum zu sehr eingeschränkt wird, tut das so richtig weh.
Ich halte Bücher für eines unser höchsten Kulturgüter und liebe sie - das führt zu dem Problem, dass ich sie nicht einfach ins Altpapier geben kann..
Jetzt suche ich schon wieder selbsabholende Abnehmer für zig Kg Belletristik..


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Seid bloß vorsichtig mit Büchern - die sind gefährlich...
> Erst leben sie bloß in Regalen, aber so nach und nach erobern sie jeden frein Fleck in der Wohnung...


zu spät, bei uns sind sie überall wo man sie nicht sieht (meine Frau steht da nicht so drauf) Wohnzimmerschrank voll mit Büchern, und man sollte nicht glauben wie viele unter einem Doppelbett platz haben (einige 100) hauptsächlich Aqua Terraristik und Autos


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> neben den alten Angelbüchern aus der DDR ist auch die Buch (Heftchen) Reihe wie fängt man, sehr schön und umfangreich an Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 360609




Bei den DDR Büchern fehlt noch "Ostseefische" in der Zielfischreihe und in der Reihe "Wie angeln...." fehlen noch "..... in Bodden und Haffen" und "....in der Ostsee" , Thomas.

Ein paar andere DDR Angelbücher, die eher selten sind, gibt es aber auch noch.
Die besonders guten habe ja stolze Preise inzwischen








						booklooker.de: antiquarische und gebrauchte Bücher kaufen und verkaufen, Hörbücher, CDs, Filme und Spiele
					

Bücher – gebraucht, antiquarisch & neu kaufen ✓ Preisvergleich ✓ Käuferschutz ✓ Wir ♥ Bücher!




					www.booklooker.de


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Seid bloß vorsichtig mit Büchern - die sind gefährlich...
> Erst leben sie bloß in Regalen, aber so nach und nach erobern sie jeden frein Fleck in der Wohnung...
> Wir haben gerade wieder einige Hundert aussortiert..
> Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich wirklich jeden Scheiß gesammelt der irgenwie mit der Angelei zu tun hatte.
> Magazine, Bücher und sogar Kataloge...
> Und das Schlimmste ist, wenn man dann ausmisten muß, weil der Lebensraum zu sehr eingeschränkt wird, tut das so richtig weh.
> Ich halte Bücher für eines unser höchsten Kulturgüter und liebe sie - das führt zu dem Problem, dass ich sie nicht einfach ins Altpapier geben kann..
> Jetzt suche ich schon wieder selbsabholende Abnehmer für zig Kg Belletristik..


Falls typische Klassiker der Weltliteratur dabei sind, gebunden, würde ich hiermit gern um eine Liste der vorhandenen Werke bitten.
Danke!


----------



## rhinefisher

Liste??
Eher nicht.... .
Aber ich schaue dieser tage mal, ob ich irgendwas in Richtung "Weltliteratur" dabei habe..


----------



## rutilus69

Ich kämpfe noch mit mir ob ich mich heute für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser setze oder nicht. Bei 3-4°C und trübem Himmel hat momentan das Faultier in mir die Nase vorn.
Andererseits komme ich morgen auf keinen Fall dazu. 
Na gut, dann darf das Faultier morgen gewinnen. Ein bisschen Mais und Brot ist ja noch da und ein, zwei Stunden stippen wird schon irgendwie gehen


----------



## geomas

So, also die neue Sitzbox ist zum Sitzen absolut perfekt, aber das Tragen des Teils ist schon Sport.
Fisch fängt hier nur der Eisvogel rechts neben mir.
Ich hatte bislang noch keinen Zupfer.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich hatte immerhin schon ne Grundel und ein paar Bisse, die ebenfalls von diesen kleinen Großmäulern stammen dürften. Ansonsten haben wir hier zwar 5 Grad, aber ein ruppiger Wind macht die Sache so ungemütlich, dass ich Ferdinand aus seiner Liege schon einen Windschutz bauen musste. Das Weserwasser ist übrigens nur noch 7,5 Grad warm oder besser gesagt kalt.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich hatte immerhin schon ne Grundel und ein paar Bisse, die ebenfalls von diesen kleinen Großmäulern stammen dürften. Ansonsten haben wir hier zwar 5 Grad, aber ein ruppiger Wind macht die Sache so ungemütlich, dass ich Ferdinand aus seiner Liege schon einen Windschutz bauen musste. Das Weserwasser ist übrigens nur noch 7,5 Grad warm oder besser gesagt kalt.
> Anhang anzeigen 360629


Ja der Ferdinand hat es richtig gut bei dir getroffen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, @phirania. Ferdi ist ganz froh jemanden zu haben, der für ihn die Liege durch die Landschaft schleppt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, @phirania. Ferdi ist ganz froh jemanden zu haben, der für ihn die Liege durch die Landschaft schleppt.




Reicht ne Abhakmatte nicht auch als Unterlage für n Hund(wenn er denn schon eine braucht)?
Der lebt ja wie 'n König bei dir.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Er ist ein König!


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei den DDR Büchern fehlt noch "Ostseefische" in der Zielfischreihe und in der Reihe "Wie angeln...." fehlen noch "..... in Bodden und Haffen" und "....in der Ostsee" , Thomas.
> 
> Ein paar andere DDR Angelbücher, die eher selten sind, gibt es aber auch noch.
> Die besonders guten habe ja stolze Preise inzwischen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booklooker.de: antiquarische und gebrauchte Bücher kaufen und verkaufen, Hörbücher, CDs, Filme und Spiele
> 
> 
> Bücher – gebraucht, antiquarisch & neu kaufen ✓ Preisvergleich ✓ Käuferschutz ✓ Wir ♥ Bücher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.booklooker.de


 

Da, fehlt auch noch "Fische und Gewässer von A-Z", da habe ich die Zweite erweiterte Auflage von 1961, ein sehr interessantes Buch.
Für meinen Wichtel konnte ich noch das Buch "Fisch auf Ihrem Tisch" von 1987 ergattern, mal sehen ob ihm das gefällt. Gedruckt in der UdSSR.
Dort stehen  sehr  schöne Rezepte drin, sogar für Walfleisch .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Da, fehlt auch noch "Fische und Gewässer von A-Z", da habe ich die Zweite erweiterte Auflage von 1961, ein sehr interessantes Buch.
> Für meinen Wichtel konnte ich noch das Buch "Fisch auf Ihrem Tisch" von 1987 ergattern, mal sehen ob ihm das gefällt. Gedruckt in der UdSSR.
> Dort stehen  sehr  schöne Rezepte drin, sogar für Walfleisch .



So gesehen fehlen da noch so einige Bücher.


----------



## phirania




----------



## rustaweli

Die Rotaugen weiter draussen lassen mir keine Ruhe. Also heute zum Händler meines absoluten Vertrauens und meine Feeder reparieren lassen. Ringeinlage defekt. Ziehe diese Probleme magisch an und war deswegen nicht das erste Mal da. Wie immer top. Nix passendes da, fragte ob schleifen ok. Klar! Und ruckizucki neue Einlage drin, in blau. Also jetzt ein Unikat. Dort fühle ich mich immer wohl und bestens beraten. Da ich nicht weiß ob Werbung erlaubt - zur Weihnachtszeit mag ich sehr gern "Stollen", auch gern vom "Werk". Gibt es auch online.
Noch ein paar N'Zone Speedkörbe mitgenommen und gut. Fairsten Preis noch dazu so dass es mir fast unangenehm war.
Nun meine Frage. Welche Schnurstärke würdet Ihr bei Geflochtener empfehlen? Also das man möglichst flexibel ist. Ob auf Rotaugen, oder halt mit zum Beispiel Method Mullen auf Größere?

Petri zur Grundel @Wuemmehunter und schön solch Tierliebe zu sehen!
Bin auch mit Zwerg Pinscher und später kleinen Terrier aufgewachsen. Die ganze Familie wünscht sich auch einen, aber der Vermieter... Wunschhund - Dackel.
Freut mich das die Kiepe Dir gefällt @geomas , wenn auch schwerer zu tragen. Kiepe halt.


----------



## Bleizange

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So gesehen fehlen da noch so einige Bücher.








Die Bücher von Max Piper fehlen auch noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. 
Ich hab glaube ich alle DDR Angelbücher.
Hatte ich auch schonmal fotogarfiert und ist hier irgendwo im Board zu sehen.
Die Jahrbücher hab ich inzwischen alle abgegeben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese hab ich noch:


----------



## Bleizange

Ich kenne die Bilder, Prof. Nun weiß ich, was mir noch alles so fehlt.

Jahrbücher des Angelsports habe ich nur 2 aus den 1960ern. Es gab doch in der DDR auch so eine Angelzeitschrift, oder? Ich erinnere mich schwach mal eine als Knirps gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bleizange schrieb:


> Es gab doch in der DDR auch so eine Angelzeitschrift, oder?



Jupp.
"Deutscher Angelsport" - anfangs in *TGL* 0-476 Größe(A4), später in A5 Größe.
Hab ich fast alle die es gab auch hier(einige wenige Exemplare fehlen mir).
Denkst du an eine bestimmte Ausgabe oder einen bestimmten Beitrag?
Dann könnte ich dir den sicherlich einscannen.


----------



## Bleizange

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> "Deutscher Angelsport" - anfangs in *TGL* 0-476 Größe(A4), später in A5 Größe.
> Hab ich fast alle die es gab auch hier(eigie wenige Exemplare fehlen mir).
> Denkst du an eine bestimmte Ausbage oder einen bestimmten Beitrag?
> Dann könnte ich dir den sicherlich einscannen.


Nein, denke an keine bestimmte Ausgabe. Aber mir fiel das gerade nur ein.


----------



## rutilus69

Zurück vom Wasser und die Pfoten sind auch wieder aufgetaut.
Zum Glück lief es besser als gedacht. Heute kam seit langem wieder die 7m Stippe Lang-Lang zum Einsatz. Da ich keine Lust hatte extra noch zum Laden zu fahren (ist immer ein riesen Umweg für mich) musste es halt ohne Maden gehen. Und es ging   
Nach den drei Stunden könnte ich einem Brassen und vier schönen Plötzen eine schöne Adventszeit wünschen.




Allen die es noch ans Wasser zieht oder gezogen hat ein dickes Petri!


----------



## rustaweli

War da heute eigentlich nicht so ein "einfach so" Tag mit @Minimax und seinem Kumpel? Man hört garnichts.
Allen da draußen noch viel Freude und Erfolg am Wasser! Dem Rest eine gemütliche Zeit im warmen Wohnzimmer.
Da wir es ja vermehrt mit der demokratischen Republik haben, welche so wunderbar hätte sein können, aber in wichtigen Punkten eben nicht war, leider. Oder neu hätte gestaltet werden können wenn nicht, na egal.
Jedenfalls zaubere ich gleich passend einen Zauberschmaus der Nostalgie. Heute stehe ich in der Küche und werde die feinste Soljanka kredenzen.
Seid bereit, immer..., bzw - schönes WE Euch allen!


----------



## rustaweli

Dicksten Petri an der Stelle @rutilus69 !


----------



## Thomas.

Bleizange schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360635
> 
> 
> Die Bücher von Max Piper fehlen auch noch.


Modernes Grundangeln ist vorhanden (siehe Bild) die anderen bzw die noch fehlen sind mir nicht soo wichtig


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Zurück vom Wasser und die Pfoten sind auch wieder aufgetaut.
> Zum Glück lief es besser als gedacht. Heute kam seit langem wieder die 7m Stippe Lang-Lang zum Einsatz. Da ich keine Lust hatte extra noch zum Laden zu fahren (ist immer ein riesen Umweg für mich) musste es halt ohne Maden gehen. Und es ging
> Nach den drei Stunden könnte ich einem Brassen und vier schönen Plötzen eine schöne Adventszeit wünschen.
> Anhang anzeigen 360639
> Anhang anzeigen 360640
> 
> Allen die es noch ans Wasser zieht oder gezogen hat ein dickes Petri!




Hübsche Fische.  
Petri Heil!


----------



## hester

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Zurück vom Wasser und die Pfoten sind auch wieder aufgetaut.
> Zum Glück lief es besser als gedacht. Heute kam seit langem wieder die 7m Stippe Lang-Lang zum Einsatz. Da ich keine Lust hatte extra noch zum Laden zu fahren (ist immer ein riesen Umweg für mich) musste es halt ohne Maden gehen. Und es ging
> Nach den drei Stunden könnte ich einem Brassen und vier schönen Plötzen eine schöne Adventszeit wünschen.
> Anhang anzeigen 360639
> Anhang anzeigen 360640
> 
> Allen die es noch ans Wasser zieht oder gezogen hat ein dickes Petri!


Petri, und welcher Köder führte dann zum Erfolg?
Ich versuchs morgen mal mit hessisch Dörrfleisch


----------



## rutilus69

Die gute alte Brotflocke hat es mal wieder gerichtet. Mais und Softpellets wurden verschmäht.


----------



## Bleizange

Thomas. schrieb:


> Modernes Grundangeln ist vorhanden (siehe Bild) die anderen bzw die noch fehlen sind mir nicht soo wichtig


Stimmt, habe ich bei den vielen Büchern übersehen.

Bei den Büchern verhält es sich ein bisschen wie beim Angelgerät: Ob man die Sachen tatsächlich braucht ist Nebensache. Hauptsache man hat sie.


----------



## Andal

Ja mit den Büchern... vor 20 Jahren sagte man sich noch... "ja passt so, so probiere ich es" ... heute eher, "ah ja, das wissen wir aber besser!". Grad was Karpfen und Festbleimontagen angeht, hat sich "etwas" verändert, was einige Bücher vom reinen Sach- zum Lesebuch macht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich bin denn auch mal wieder daheim. Allen hartgesottenen Anglern des heutigen Tages rufe ich ein Petri zu! Auf das ihr wieder auftaut. Für mich hat es eine Handvoll Grundeln gegeben, das war's! Für mich war es das auch mit der Angelei in der Weser zwischen Dörverden und Bremen. Eine Strecke, an der ich in den vergangenen 15 Jahre zahllose Angeltage verbracht habe, viele und auch eindrucksvolle Fische gefangenen habe, die ich mir aber auch in den ersten Jahren hart erarbeiten musste. Wenn ich mich nur daran erinnere, wie schwierig es war, die ersten Zander zu überlisten! Aber es gab in dieser Zeit auch viele grandiose Angeltage. Tage in denen ich Brassen auf Brassen gefangen habe, darunter meine bisher größten Brassen mit 69 Zentimetern. Hier habe ich auch meine ersten Barben gefangen und selbst ein Zeilkarpfen konnte ich in diesem Gewässerabschnitt überlisten.
In den letzten Jahren hat die Angelei allerdings zunehmend unter der explodierenden Grundelplage gelitten. An vielen Spots ist das Angeln mit der Feederrute, immerhin meine Lieblingsdisziplin, nicht mehr möglich gewesen. Dazu kommt eine zumindest im Sommer deutliche Überfischung dieses Abschnitts, den sich vier wirklich große Angelvereine teilen. Um im Sommer einen Platz auf einer der begehrten Buhnen zu bekommen, 
musste man früh am Start sein. In meinen besten Zeiten habe ich über 40 Angeltage jährlich allein an der Weser verbracht. Mein heutiger Angeltag war in diesem Jahr erst der 5. in diesem Abschnitt und das ich heute nur Grundeln gefangen habe, hat mir gezeigt, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, den Verein zum Jahresende zu verlassen und der Weser oberhalb von Bremen Adieu zu  sagen.
Anbei noch einige Impressionen von den wirklich schönen Momenten an der Weser und vom wahrscheinlich letzten Fisch, den ich hier gefangenen habe.
Verabschieden werde ich mich von großen Flüssen jedoch nicht. Für das kommende Jahr gibt es eine Jahreskarte für die Elbe, die ja mein künftiges Hausgewässer werden soll.


----------



## geomas

Na dann wünsche ich Dir und Ferdi viele schöne Tage an dem künftigen Hausgewässer, lieber Stephan!
Die guten Erinnerungen (ja auch mit der Kamera festgehalten) bleiben Dir ja von der Weser.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Wuemmehunter und danke für die Bilder!
Irgendwie liest sich das etwas traurig, wehmütig und schlägt leicht auf's Gemüt.
Ja die Grundeln, sie machen das Friedfischen schwer. Für andere sind sie willkommener Beifang, bei anderen sind sie da, aber längst nicht so extrem wie angenommen.
Wo sie aber in plagenhafter Zahl vertreten sind, ändert und beschneidet das die Angelei enorm. Da nutzen auch keine Bahnen was. 
Ich wünsche Dir und Ferdinand viele Jahre mit wundervollen Momenten an anderen Gewässern!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den wunderschön gefärbten Herbstfischen, lieber @rutilus69 !
Auf die lang-lang-Angelei hab ich auch gerade wieder Lust. Also danke für den Gedankenanstoß!


#ddr-bücher
Also die bekannte und vom Prof vorgestellte Reihe finde ich überwiegend gut gemacht. Über die beschriebenen Fischarten findet sich ja meist viel Hintergrundwissen, Details, die in der normalen Angelliteratur so nicht auftauchen. 

Gute Themen, natürlich neben dem „DDR-Käse”, finden sich auch in der dürren grau-grünen Angelzeitschrift „Deutscher Angelsport”.
Also wer die Chance hat, sich mal für ein paar Stunden in einige dieser Heftchen zu vertiefen sollte sich evtl. selber einen Eindruck verschaffen. 
Und ich sollte mir irgendwann mal ein paar alte westdeutsche Angelzeitschriften aus den 70/80er Jahren geben...


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Ein Bericht mit Wehmut und wohl auch einer Abschiedsträne geschrieben. Jedenfalls die Bilder zeigen einen glücklichen Wuemmehunter an einem schönen Fluss. Wir, Susanne und ich wünschen Dir jedenfalls genauso schöne Stunden an der Elbe und noch viele schöne Fische.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin denn auch mal wieder daheim. Allen hartgesottenen Anglern des heutigen Tages rufe ich ein Petri zu! Auf das ihr wieder auftaut. Für mich hat es eine Handvoll Grundeln gegeben, das war's! Für mich war es das auch mit der Angelei in der Weser zwischen Dörverden und Bremen. Eine Strecke, an der ich in den vergangenen 15 Jahre zahllose Angeltage verbracht habe, viele und auch eindrucksvolle Fische gefangenen habe, die ich mir aber auch in den ersten Jahren hart erarbeiten musste. Wenn ich mich nur daran erinnere, wie schwierig es war, die ersten Zander zu überlisten! Aber es gab in dieser Zeit auch viele grandiose Angeltage. Tage in denen ich Brassen auf Brassen gefangen habe, darunter meine bisher größten Brassen mit 69 Zentimetern. Hier habe ich auch meine ersten Barben gefangen und selbst ein Zeilkarpfen konnte ich in diesem Gewässerabschnitt überlisten.
> In den letzten Jahren hat die Angelei allerdings zunehmend unter der explodierenden Grundelplage gelitten. An vielen Spots ist das Angeln mit der Feederrute, immerhin meine Lieblingsdisziplin, nicht mehr möglich gewesen. Dazu kommt eine zumindest im Sommer deutliche Überfischung dieses Abschnitts, den sich vier wirklich große Angelvereine teilen. Um im Sommer einen Platz auf einer der begehrten Buhnen zu bekommen,
> musste man früh am Start sein. In meinen besten Zeiten habe ich über 40 Angeltage jährlich allein an der Weser verbracht. Mein heutiger Angeltag war in diesem Jahr erst der 5. in diesem Abschnitt und das ich heute nur Grundeln gefangen habe, hat mir gezeigt, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, den Verein zum Jahresende zu verlassen und der Weser oberhalb von Bremen Adieu zu  sagen.
> Anbei noch einige Impressionen von den wirklich schönen Momenten an der Weser und vom wahrscheinlich letzten Fisch, den ich hier gefangenen habe.
> Verabschieden werde ich mich von großen Flüssen jedoch nicht. Für das kommende Jahr gibt es eine Jahreskarte für die Elbe, die ja mein künftiges Hausgewässer werden soll.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360653
> Anhang anzeigen 360654
> Anhang anzeigen 360655
> Anhang anzeigen 360656
> Anhang anzeigen 360657



*Das Gute an jedem Ende ist, dass etwas Neues anfängt!*

Lass keinen Wehmut aufkommen, Stephan.
Es warten neue Abenteuer auf dich und Ferdi!


----------



## Andal

A bisserl wos geht immer und überall.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So wehmütig wie es rüberkommen ist, sollte es gar nicht sein, Jungs. Es ist nur so, dass mir heute beim Fischen so viel an Erinnerungen in den Kopf gekommen ist. Dass ich das Gewässer wechseln werde, hat vor allem mit dem Start meines Bauprojektes im berühmtesten Dorf Deutschlands zu tun. Und ich freue mich sehr darauf, künftig nur wenige Minuten von der Elbe entfernt zu wohnen.


----------



## geomas

So, mein heutiger Angeltag war kurz und blieb fischlos. Aber enttäuscht bin ich keinesfalls.
Bin etwas später als geplant los, mein Gepäck bestand aus der neuen Kiepe, dazu eine winzigste Angeltasche (Papiere, Kamera und ganz wenig Werkzeug drin), Kescher und Acolyte 9ft.






Als Futter hatte ich ein paar Scheiben geschreddertes Sandwichtoastbrot, dem hatte ich ein paar Micro-Pellets sowie etwa 1/6 des LB-Volumens an Rösthanf hinzugegeben. Als Hakenköder waren Brot zum Stanzen dabei und Caster.

Futter, Köder, ne Plastikbox mit Kleinkram und die mir unverzichtbaren Handtücher wurden für den Transport in dem Baitwaiter verstaut, den man einfach unter den Sitz schrauben kann und der die Sachen dort sicher hält (natürlich keine losen Kleinteile).





Den Baitwaiter hab ich links an einer Zusatzkonstruktion, dadurch läßt er sich höher als normal anbringen (wollte ich unbedingt und gefällt mir so).
Wie ich mir das alles einteile wird die Zukunft zeigen. In die „Schalenkonstruktion” passen etwa vier der üblichen großen Madendosen.

Naja, die Rute war noch nicht mit der extra für sie besorgten Rolle versehen, sondern mit ner älteren Ryobi. Da war 0,18er Mono drauf, etwas derb für diese Stelle, aber ich hab es so genutzt. Hatte die 1oz-Spitze (leichter gibt es keine Original-Spitzen für die Acolytes) montiert und war erstaunt, daß die Querströmung aus einem künstlich angelegten Graben die Spitze deutlich krummer zog als erwartet. Natürlich lagen die stärkeren Tips zu Hause.

Beangelt hab ich einen Swim, an dem ich meist relativ gut gefangen habe. Direkt neben der Stelle finden die Fische Schutz, immer ein gutes Argument für einen Spot.
Hab korrekt eingeclippt, einen winzigen Drahtkorb montiert, ein Vorfach mit nem 14er Haken passend zu 8 und 10mm-Breadpunch und ab dafür. 
Auf ne Startfütterung hab ich verzichtet, wollte nur Aroma-Wolken setzen, um die an der Stelle vermuteten Fisch zur Futtersuche und -aufnahme zu motivieren.

Die erste Stunde blieb ganz ohne jegliches Zeichen von Fischaktivität, alleine der rechts von mir sitzende Eisvogel bewies sein Talent als Fischer.
Kormorane flogen etwas planlos hin und her. Naja, habe dann testweise auch Caster als Hakenköder probiert, lose damit per Katschi gefüttert.
Nach ner ganzen Weile kamen die ersten Bisse oder auch nur Schnurschwimmer. Einmal meine ich ganz kurz Widerstand am anderen Ende der Schnur zu spüren, aber das wars, denn dann hatte ich einen furchtbaren Tüddel auf der Rolle (ich mag die Ecusima II-Rollen, aber mit denen erlebe ich mehr Tüddel als mit zum Beispiel mit den alten Shimanos oder Daiwa Ninjas) und hab temporär frustriert zusammengepackt.

Rückzu ging das Tragen der Kiepe deutlich leichter, hatte den Gurt irgendwie anders geschultert.
Heinz hatte vollkommen Recht - durch das ausladende Wesen der Boxen/Kiepen tragen die sich unangenehmer als enger am Körper anliegende zusammengeklappte Konstruktionen wie ein Feederstuhl.

Na, gesessen hab ich auf jeden Fall super auf dem Sitz, wie ich mir Anbauteile wie den Feederarm einrichte muß noch ausgetüftelt werden.

Noch ein paar lose Gedanken: die der Rute zugedachte Rolle wird nachher montiert, da ist dünnere Mono drauf, die hilft evtl. schon etwas dabei, den Wasserwiderstand zu senken. Die etwas kräftigeren Feedertips kommen immer mit.
Es war heute deutlich sonniger und heller als angekündigt, das war angenehm, der Angelei in diesem nicht sehr tiefen Gewässerabschnitt aber wohl nicht zuträglich. Eisvögel und Zaunkönige, Meisen und Rallen waren heute aktiv wie nie zuvor beobachtet und trieben sich in meiner Nachbarschaft rum.


----------



## phirania

Das ist wahre Liebe.....


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Heinz!
> Angequetschte Maiskörner gehören bei mir fast zum Standard, wenn es zäh läuft.
> Das MS-Video geb ich mir später.
> 
> @skyduck - die Skepsis oder Abneigung gegenüber Gummi-Friedfischködern kann ich verstehen. Ich habe früher gerne kombiniert (echter Mais und Gummimais zusammen am Haar).
> 
> 
> So, aktuell stellt sich die Frage „Rösthanf oder Quetschhanf” ins Liquidized Bread? Von beidem hab ich gebunkert.
> Beimengen würde ich wohl nur nach Gefühl maximal ein 1/5 - 1/4 der LB-Menge.
> Füttern würde ich wohl mit dem kleinstmöglichen Futterkorb im Bestand (Angelei auf 13-16m). Es soll nur so ne kleine Aroma-Wolke unter Wasser geben, keinen Teppich, da die beangelte Stelle relativ flach ist und ne Menge an LB im langsam fließenden Wasser einen hellen Teppich bildet (Scheuchwirkung).
> 
> PS: Es wird wohl Rösthanf werden. Davon hab ich kleinere Abpackungen, vom Quetschhanf nur nen 5-Pfund-Sack von der Stippermesse.



Füllst du die ausgequetschten Körner dann auch so wie Dr. MS ? Ich habe mir das Zeug mal angeguckt, dass es funktionieren könnte und sinn macht mit der "Leuchtspur" kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Der Preis ist allerdings vorsichtig gesagt ambitioniert... Hat das schon jemand probiert? Ist auf jeden Fall erstmal gebookmarkt und Mais ist im Tiefkühlfach.   




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich hatte immerhin schon ne Grundel und ein paar Bisse, die ebenfalls von diesen kleinen Großmäulern stammen dürften. Ansonsten haben wir hier zwar 5 Grad, aber ein ruppiger Wind macht die Sache so ungemütlich, dass ich Ferdinand aus seiner Liege schon einen Windschutz bauen musste. Das Weserwasser ist übrigens nur noch 7,5 Grad warm oder besser gesagt kalt.
> Anhang anzeigen 360629


Ich finde es so genial wenn man seinen Hund überall mit hinnehmen kann. Bei meinen beiden hyperaktiven Springflummis ist das unmöglich, da wären hinterher meine Ruten Müll, eine hätte Dünnpfiff, weil sämtliche Köder gefressen und eine wäre beim Tierarzt weil mindestens 2 Haken im Tier stecken würden. Nächstes mal wird es auch wieder ein Großer, die sind meist wesentlich ausgeglichener...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Ich merke schon, Drennan macht nicht überall und immer glücklich.  

Aber aufgeräumt sieht Dein Angelplatz jetzt aber aus, keine Utensilien mehr im Gras, alles griffbereit. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg zu einem Profiangler. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Kann man das Konstrukt nicht auf einer kleinen "Sackkarre" befestigen und ziehen?


----------



## geomas

@skyduck - die „Corn Skins” aus Gummi habe ich nicht, die fielen mir nur ein, als Heinz das MS-Video reinstellte.
Und an- oder halb ausgequetschte Maiskörner (normal aus Dose oder Glas) funktionieren tatsächlich an manchen Tagen besser als normale, „gut aussehende” Maikörner. Mit Füllungen habe ich noch nie experimentiert. Mit Aromen (Scopex) schon. Ob diese was gebracht haben - keine Ahnung, da müßte man methodisch testen.

Es gibt noch ne schräge Anköderungsform für Maden und Mais: man zieht ein größeres, halb ausgequetschtes Korn auf das Vorfach und ködert mehrere Maden auf dem Hakenbogen an (kein zu kleiner Haken). Dann schiebt man das Maiskorn über den Haken, so daß unten die zappelnden Maden raussehen.

Hab ich vor Jahren hier gelesen (gab nen seltsamen Spitznamen dafür: „Soldat”? oder so).

Und natürlich eignet sich Mais hervoragend für die Anköderung am Haar, die Quickstops (Push-Stops...) sind super dafür geeignet.
Ein Maiskorn längs oder zwei quer, Varianten gibts da ohne Ende.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Ich merke schon, Drennan macht nicht überall und immer glücklich.
> 
> Aber aufgeräumt sieht Dein Angelplatz jetzt aber aus, keine Utensilien mehr im Gras, alles griffbereit. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg zu einem Profiangler.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Kann man das Konstrukt nicht auf einer kleinen "Sackkarre" befestigen und ziehen?



Haha, danke, Heinz.
Daß die Fische beim Anblick einer Drennan-Rute nicht spontan in den Kescher springen hat mich schon etwas enttäuscht...
An ne Sackkarre hab ich schon gedacht und werde mal was probieren. Einige Angelstellen (mir fällt da ein alter Kanal ein) sind 1-1,5km vom Parkplatz entfernt. Da gibts nen ordentlich befestigten Weg, der nur leider nicht legal befahrbar ist. 
Hier in der direkten Nähe reichen wohl noch Gurt+Schulter.


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Hast ja selbst Schuld, was schaffst Du dir auch solche Hunde an die man kaum auspowern kann. Am schärfsten finde ich immer wenn welche am Stock gehen und sich dann solche Hunde anschaffen. Aber Ausgeglichenheit hat nichts mit der Größe zu tun.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Habe dann heute auf Grund des wirklich tollen Wetters auch noch einmal mein Glück versucht. Zum Einsatz kamen die schöne alte Hardy Swingtip und die Browning Sphere (leider noch ohne die passende MgTi Rolle, da der Händler entgegen seiner Website nicht ab Lager liefern konnte). Wo ich damals die Hardy das erste mal in der Hand hatte war ich begeistert wie filigran und leicht diese war. Neben der Sphere sieht sie jetzt fast wie ein Prügel aus, obwohl diese nochmal was länger ist. Aber hier wird auch wieder ganz deutlich wie sich das Tackle weiterentwickelt hat und in welcher Liga die Sphere spielt.
Es ist schon erstaunlich wie schnell man sich an feines Gerät gewöhnt, wenn ich meine Ruten angucke, die ich vor meinen Comeback der alten Methoden gefischt habe, bin ich über mich selber entsetzt.
Heute war ich wesentlich besser vorbereitet als letztes Mal und habe schön sauber mit Loom Gummis geclipt. Das geht wirklich echt super, war wieder ein super Tipp von @Fantastic Fishing. Sein Blog ist da echt oft  eine Goldgrube.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute. Die Grundelfrequenz ist deutlich auf 20 bis 30 Minuten gesunken, so dass jetzt auch Maden und Dendros  wieder eine Option werden. Leider hat sich heute aber kein Silberling blicken lassen und so musste die Sphere wieder mit Nano-Grundeln vorlieb nehmen und weiter auf ihren ersten großen Einsatz warten. Schön bei den Wetter ist die fast vollständige Abwesenheit von Paddlern und umherziehenden Jungvolk. Ruhige Spaziergänger und Jogger sind da schon wesentlich angenehmer ...


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> @skyduck : Hast ja selbst Schuld, was schaffst Du dir auch solche Hunde an die man kaum auspowern kann. Am schärfsten finde ich immer wenn welche am Stock gehen und sich dann solche Hunde anschaffen. Aber Ausgeglichenheit hat nichts mit der Größe zu tun.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


na ja ich habe schon sehr viele Hunde gehabt in meinen Leben (mein Vater war aktiver Jäger und so bin ich mit Hunden groß geworden). Auf jeden Fall kann ich behaupten, dass die größeren Rassen meist wesentlich ausgeglichener sind als die kleinen Fußhupen... Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.


----------



## Andal

Legt euch einen (Rauhaar-) Dackel zu. Der sagt euch dann schon, wer wann ausgeglichen zu sein hat.


----------



## skyduck

Haha @Andal in der Tat, davon hatten wir früher immer welche. Jeder für sich ein Charakterkopf. Aber in einem alle gleich. Es gibt keinen Zweifel wer der Boss ist. Wir hatten immer ein Gespann aus Deutsch Drahthaar, gr. Münsterländer ode Deutsch Stichelhaar und halt die kleinen Drahthaar Teckel. die kleinen waren immer der Boss.


----------



## Andal

Ich hatte auch so einige Hunde um mich herum, aber dieses "l'etat c'est moi!" findet man so ausgeprägt nur beim Dackel.


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> die kleinen waren immer der Boss.


Das kenn ich. Meine Frau ist auch kleiner wie ich.
Allen die draußen waren, ein dickes Petri. So manch einer hat ja wieder gut abgeliefert. @Wuemmehunter ,dein Bild mit Ferdi ist dir echt gelungen. Zum verlieben. 
Meinen nächsten Ansitz werde ich mit @Kochtopf an den Teichen starten. Ehr geht nichts. Eventuell haben wir dann schon Eis auf dem Wasser.... es soll kalt werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> [Hunde]  Nächstes mal wird es auch wieder ein Großer, die sind meist wesentlich ausgeglichener...




Unser Schäferhund kann mittlerweile die Terassentüre alleine aufmachen. Hat dann in der Siedlung patroulliert, Nachbars Blumenbeet umgegraben, an Ort und Stelle defäkiert und ist dann gemütlich zurück nach Hause und hat die Fußbodenheizung genossen, nur um den Postboten persönlich zu begrüßen (ich glaube der Mann war heilfroh das Mädchen bereits zu kennen und dass sie ihn mag - nebenbei sehr sehenswerte Bilder aus der Türspionkamera) - und wer jemals mit einem Schäferhund aus Leistungszucht Gassi gegangen ist wird nicht auf die Idee kommen, das Ausgeglichenheit was mit Größe zu tun hat (im Gegensatz zur Rasse).
Seither ist der Rolladen der Terassentür tagsüber unten


----------



## skyduck

Wie gesagt Ausnahmen. Ist natürlich allgemein alles. Vielleicht ist es so verständlicher : Wenn du einen ruhigen ausgeglichenen Begleiter suchst wirst du ihn eher bei den großen Rassen finden ( Schäferhunde und Schutz , Herden und Wachhunde sind hier explizit ausgenommen)


----------



## Minimax

Nabend, Jungs,

Und zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger dieses kalten Samstags, und vielen Dank für die vielen toll bebilderten Berichte - auch ich finde das bei Wuemme ein wehmütiger Ton mitschwingt, aber hat ja seinen sehr süssen Hund zum Trost.
Oh, und ach ja, vielen Dank auch für die Vergleichsbilder der DDR Bücher, sehr wichtig als Orientierungshilfe.

Tscha, ich selbst war mit dem Angelkumpel von der Dämmerung bis ca 20h am kalten neblichten Flüsschen, und ich muss Euch sagen, ich hatte möglicherweise 1 (einen) Biss, glaube aber eher es war Kraut, insofern:





Aber heute ist mir das sehr egal, ich bin sogar ausgesprochen gut gelaunt.
Denn, ich gebe zu, Zielfisch war natürlich der Q-Fisch, und auch wenn mein ganau ausgetüftelter Methoden-, Zeit- und Stellenplan für mich eben nicht so aufging, freue ich mich doch sehr, dem lieben Angelkumpel zu seinem Allerersten Ziegendöbel gratulieren zu können.
Es war auch für ihn der einzige Biss des Abends, aber das ganze lief dennoch wie aus dem Lehrbuch ab. Gut, ok, mit 31 nur knapper über Mass, aber Hauptsache der Plan hat funktioniert. Und hier sind sie nicht so leicht aufzuspüren. Es sind schon schöne, eigentümliche Fische.
Insofern wars ein ganz wundervoller Angeltag für uns Beide,
Herzliche Grüsse,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815

Apropo Hund, ich komme dieses Jahr nicht dazu wieder Pakete mit Plätzchen zu verschicken.
Müsst ihr euch selbst kaufen dieses Jahr.
Ich kauf die immer bei Fressnapf für 4.99€ den Sack


----------



## geomas

Petri dem Minimax seinem Kumpel zu seinem „Goatie-Chub”! 


Und allen, die es morgen ans Wasser zieht ein paar schöne Stunden.
Ich bin noch unentschlossen.
Gute Nacht allerseits!


----------



## Thomas.

Petri an allen die am Wasser waren.
ich selber war am Freitag für ein paar Stündchen am Döbelfluss was sehr frustrierend war, Wasser trüb und starke Strömung Nebel, 5 gute bisse versemmelt zweimal Schnursalat und zwei abrisse, also ab nach Hause.
Gestern war ich dann noch mal für 5 Stunden am Fluss, immer noch starke Strömung aber nicht mehr ganz so trübe, und oh wunder am Platz wo normal immer die 50er stehen hat sich jetzt die Gruppe mit den großen eingefunden, zu meinen Pech hatte ich nur Made und BP mit, auf Made tat sich nix und bei BP kamen sie wenigstens und haben geschaut, und nix, aber spannet wars. also wider mit nix ab nach Hause.
Heute werde ich wider los, mit anderen Ködern bewaffnet und anderen Ruten, ich wäre nicht ich wenn ich jetzt aufgeben würde  , wobei heute bzw. jetzt das Tacho das erste mal minusgrade anzeigt (-3), aber was solls vielleicht wird es bis 9.00 ja noch wärmer.
allen denen die es heute auch noch ans Wasser zieht, Petri und warme Füße


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch so einige Hunde um mich herum, aber dieses "l'etat c'est moi!" findet man so ausgeprägt nur beim Dackel.


OEBs oder Shar peis schlagen in dieser Beziehung jeden Dackel um Längen - mit Teckeln kann man verhandeln, mit denen nicht... .
Während der Dackel freudig erregt aufspringt wenn man mit der Leine wedelt, denken solche Hunde erstmal 10 Minuten nach..
Ich liebe Dackel sehr, aber die sind mir etwas zu niedrig - oft nah an der Qualzucht.
Mein Jetziger ist halb Shar pei und halb OEB - das ist nicht immer die helle Freude..
Soetwas mag nicht jeder...
Bei meiner letzten OEB Hündin waren drei Dutzend Kunden vor mir beim Züchter und niemand hat sich getraut dieses Tier mitzunehmen weil sie so speziell war.
Und auch bei meinem aktuellen Hund hatte ich den starken Eindruck, dass man im Tierheim heilfroh war nen Dummen gefunden zu haben...
Ich mag diese ultra sturen Köter sehr - zeigen mir immer so schön meine Grenzen auf...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal OT
> @Nordlichtangler Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 20 Jährigen Jubiläum im AB, über 20.000 Beiträge sind zu wenig und ich hoffe das ich noch mehr von dir zu lesen bekomme.
> wenn einer den Titel Ehrenbordi verdient hat dann Du, natürlich in Gold


Danke, hatte ich gerade gelesen in einer PN, dass da etwas passiert.
Wegen dem Schild wollte ich genau euch fragen, inwiefern das verträglich ist  ...

Und die Entwicklung des Ükel mit dem Durchstarten dieses Threads ist für mich das Highlight überhaupt   ,
samt Realive Treffen zum Angeln oder Messe usw., eben viele Ükel-Brothers.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> eben viele Übel-Brothers.



Üble, ganz üble Brothers!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal schnell verbessert.  Übel ist nur, dass dieser Thread schneller wächst, als man oft Zeit hat mitzulesen.


----------



## geomas

So, gleiches Spiel wie gestern: der Eisvogel fängt und ich warte auf den ersten Zupfer an der Quivertip...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> So, gleiches Spiel wie gestern: der Eisvogel fängt und ich warte auf den ersten Zupfer an der Quivertip...


Vielleicht solltest du dich Kleidungsmäßig an Eisvögeln orientieren?


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich Kleidungsmäßig an Eisvögeln orientieren?


und an der körperlichen Kondition arbeiten....you got the eye of a Tiger, hrhr


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> EIn Jack of all trades"
> solche berichte liebe ich, da ich ja auch auf der suche nach der Spezialist Wolpertingerrod bin.
> jetzt bin ich mal wissenschaftlich vorgegangen   und habe meinen persönlichen Atomphysiker (Taschenrechner) zurate gezogen, nach unzähligen Berechnungen all meiner Ruten zur Länge, Gewicht und wohlfühlwurfgewicht kam heraus, das die Perfekte Rute für mich 333 cm (11ft) lang, ein Gewicht von 261gr haben darf, das optimale WG sollte bei 45gr. liegen.
> mit entsetzen habe ich festgestellt das ich KEINE Rute in 11ft besitze  , und oh wunder, am nächsten an der Wolpertingerrod kommen meine ältesten Karpfen Ruten 12ft 270gr. wohlfühlwurfgewicht 40-50gr.
> So jetzt brauche ich eine Rute von 11ft mit einem Höchstgewicht von 261gr. und 40-50gr WG. das müsste machbar sein? irgend welche Vorschläge? ein Spitzengewindering kommt da ran und schon müsste ich wunschlos glücklich sein wenn meine Berechnungen stimmen    und sollte dem tatsächlich so sein, werde ich mir dann eine nach meinen Vorlieben bauen lassen ( Spitzengewindering, Schieberollenhalter, Haken Öhr, Schnurklipp usw), und als Rolle eine 2500-4000 Shimano BR.


Weil es mir hier nochmal gerade so richtig an die Nase stößt:

Eine 11ft in 2tlg ist mir zu lang, wegen dem 160cm Futteral als Transportcontainer und maximale Teilungsbegrenzung.
Aber 10'6" also 10 1/2 ft und damit 3,20m passt gerade noch! 
Eine unterschätze Länge für das sehr universelle, so wie eine 9'6" als Spinrute oft viel besser ist als eine 10'.

In der Länge habe ich die von dir beschriebene Traumrute mit dem Werten schon länger, Hitech Ultimativ Stand von 2007, die Basis ist bzw. war (=kaum verfügbar) ein Harrison VHF 10'6" 5-30g / 15-45g Blank, eigentlich fürs Mefo-Spinnen designed gewesen.
Da ich neben Dyneema aber auch mit Monofil 0.18mm auf scheue bzw. sehr spitz gewordene Forellen im Klarwasser geangelt habe, die volle Mono oder ein Monovorfach gerade den erfolgreichen Drill ausgewilderter Forellen möglich gemacht hat (eine Rute mit dem WG und gerade ihrer Rasanz ist an sich dafür zu hart). Einiges hat sie ausgehalten und einiges gefangen und gedrillt, ich kenne ihre Grenzen und betrachte die Type als bewährt.
Eine günstige aktuell verfügbare Alternative von Daiwa als Seatrout gibt es auch noch, die der wenigen sonstigen Konkurrenz in 3,20m, der XST 1263 u. 1264 schon mal gleichkommt.


			Rainshadow-Rainshadow Blank "XST Meerforelle"-Spinnblanks, Blanks, Rutenbau
		

Die Daiwa Seatrout habe ich extra für das Vergleichen mal geholt  und behalten, die ist für das wenige Geld <100 richtig gut. Richtiger kompletter Umbau/Aufbau nach eigenen Gusto tut immer not, bei einer Fertigrute mit Sparaufbau für die Küste erst recht.

In 10ft habe ich dann ungleich viel mehr.

Ich vermerke mir die VHF und Daiwa mal als mitzubringendes Betrachtungsobjekt.


----------



## rustaweli

In den Tiefen des WWW darauf gestoßen.
"Der Hecht" vom Morgenstern ist mir bekannt, aber dies hier für mich neu.

 PLÖ T Z E N S A G E


Die Plötze sprach zu ihrem Kind:
„Was wir für arme Luder sind,
Das ist mit Worten kaum zu sagen! .
Es schuf uns w e h r l o s die Natur,
Drum bleibt uns nichts, als alles nur
Mit stillen Seufzern zu ertragen. .

Hätt’ Unsereiner solch Gebiss
Wie so ein Raubfisch, ja gewiss,
Dann wüssten wir uns schon zu wehren;
Doch da uns dieses blieb versagt,
Kann uns der Feind, wie’s ihm behagt,
Ganz einfach dutzendweis verzehren.

Jedoch der Raubfisch nicht allein
Verfolgt uns Arme, leider nein!
Es droh’n mit Schnäbeln und mit Krallen
Die Möwen, Kräh’n et cetera.
Und dann ist auch der Mensch noch da,
Beinah der Tückischste von Allen.

Noch viele könnt ich nennen Dir,
die sich an Grausamkeit und Gier
Auf unsre Kosten Manches leisten.
Sind sie auch alle roh und schlecht,
Der ärgste Feind ist doch der Hecht,
Der mordet ganz gewiss die Meisten.

„Doch hör mein Sohn“, so sprach bewegt
die Plötze, „jedes Unglück trägt
Ein Tröpflein Trost in seinem Innern.
Vom Ahn zum Enkel wandert still
Die Sage , die ich dir jetzt will
Verkünden, stets Dich zu erinnern:

Gar manche Plötze fängt mit List
Der Mensch (der sie vermutlich frisst).
Nun hör, die alten Lieder sprechen:
Von jedem Tausend wohlgezählt
Ist immer eine auserwählt,
Um unser Volk am Hecht zu rächen.

Ihr wird geschenkt nach ihrem Tod,
Ein Zahn, wie er vom Hecht uns droht,
Nur größer, schärfer noch und grimmer.
Mit dem stürzt sie sich auf den Hecht—
Wie sie es macht, weiß man nicht recht,
Doch sie erwürgt ihn, heißt es immer.“


----------



## geomas

Zarte Poesie vermag ich leider nicht vorzubringen und für die angebrachten französischen Lieder ist mein Hals etwas zu rau.

Tja, auch heute blieben der Kescher trocken und die Hände ebenso. Hatte mir ne andere Stelle ausgeguckt und war mit einer längeren Rute, aber sonst identischer Taktik an den Start gegangen. LB mit Rösthanf angereichert im kleinen Korb, Breadpunch, Caster (auch mal mit Made garniert) am 14er Haken.
Es gab nach ner ganzen Weile Zeichen von Fischaktivität, aber nicht einen eindeutigen Biß. Das leichte Geruckel mag von Kleinstfischen, die sich in Futterkorbnähe um Krümel bemühten, gekommen sein.

Aber die Natur hatte wieder Eisvögel (auch zu zweit), Zaunkönig und Meisen zur Ablenkung gesandt und auch ne Maus, die Caster verschmähte, aber dem Sandwichtoast durchaus nicht abgeneigt war. Welche Art das war: hmmm, ich bin ratlos. Sah aus wie ne Hausmaus. Schwamm gut, graues Fell, auffallend rosa „Hände und Füße”.

So betrachtet war es ein schöner Sonntag-Vormittag. Angeltaktische Gedanken habe ich mir auch gemacht - das nächste Mal werde ich es wieder mobiler probieren. Vielleicht zwei leichte vormontierte Ruten, eine mit nem etwas größeren Haken für Breadpunch, die zweite mit ganz feinem Haken für Caster, Made, Pinkies. Klapphocker, Miniangeltasche und dann Fische suchen, suchen, suchen.
Alternativ Lang-Lang-Stippe, evtl. mit Baitdropper und es dann sehr dicht an Stegen oder anderem „Cover” versuchen.


----------



## Slappy

Petri liebe Brüder. 

Auch ich war heute mal wieder an dem Fluß. 
Mein Entschluß steht fest. Nächstes Jahr hole ich mir keine Jahreskarte mehr. 
Außer 4 kleinen Grundeln gab es nichts. 
Weder auf Grund, an der Pose noch an der Spinne. 
Ich traf noch 2 Friedfischern denen es genauso ging und insgesamt 6 Spinnboys die alle ohne Kontakt blieben. 
Ursprünglich wollte ich im Anschluß noch ne Runde in Steinbruch. Naja, ich wollte unbedingt noch ein paar Würfe an der einen Stelle da hinten machen,. Da hinter dem Gestrüpp.... Doofe Idee. Ich bin voll abgerutscht und bin über die Knie ins Wasser. Das ganze bei 1°. So wurde der Tag doch früher beendet als gedacht.


----------



## Thomas.

bin dann auch mal wider Zuhause, habe heute die  Preston Monster Method Feeder (immer noch geiler Name) mit gehabt und wollte einen große Döbel damit mal Drillen, weil das eine mal wo ich sie mit hatte , reichte es nur für kleine Rotaugen.
Ja einen Döbel hat sie Gedrillt" (siehe Bild), das wars dann auch schon mit Friedfisch , aber ich wollte ja unbedingt die Preston mal in Aktion sehen, und so blieb mir leider nichts anderes übrig wie auch schon bei der Balzer Rolle und der Drennan zuvor schon der versuch auf Schnabeldöbel, und wie immer an dieser Stelle willigte auch nach ein paar Sekunden ein Esox ein für mich mal die Rute zu testen, naja Method Feeder Rute ist glaube ich nicht so mein Ding, irgendetwas hat mich gestört ich weiß nur nicht was, werde sie nächstes Jahr noch mal probieren dieses mal aber Zweckmäßig (glaube aber Feedern ist nicht meins)







Nachtrag, habe mein selbstgebautes Dreibein ausprobiert, Ergebnis, Tonne


----------



## Tricast

Für alle die sich für Namen sind "Schall und Rauch" interessieren: Von der Firma Lew`s hatte ich noch nie gehört und auch nicht von ihren Produkten im Bereich Fishing.
Jedenfalls soll die Lew`s Holding aus Lexington auch der Eigentümer der Marken Fox, Matrix, Salmo und Fox Range sein. Ab 2021 soll alles unter einem einheitlichen Namen zusammengefasst werden: Rather Outdoors.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, Petri an die Fänger und Nichtfänger dieses kalten Novembertages! Bei uns lief es stückzahlmäßig recht gut, mit dem Zielfisch dagegen weniger gut. Also will ich erstmal mit den Stückzahlen protzen: Es gab 42 Hechte , 1 Barsch, 1 Quappe, 23 Hasel und knapp 40 Bachforellen. Den Zielfisch, die Meerforelle, gab es nur zweimal und die waren eher klein.
Wie alle Jahre wieder waren wir waren wieder mit dem E-Fisch-Gerät rund 3 km in der Wörpe unterwegs um ein paar laichbereite Damen und willige Böcke zu fangen. Und natürlich wurde auch alles andere, was sich im Umfeld des Spannungsfeldes befindet, erfasst und notiert. Interessanterweise waren die Forellen nahezu ausschließlich über 20 cm, junge aus dem letzten Jahr waren kaum dabei. Wundert mich aber angesichts der hohen Zahl an kleinen Hechte, sie waren alle so 20 bis 25 cm, nicht wirklich. Die Burschen wollen schließlich auch satt werden. Offenkundig hat in dem Abschnitt im letzten oder vorletzten Jahr so ne richtig fette Mutti abgleicht. Kapitalster Fang war übrigens ein Nutria, der ins Spannungsfeld geraten ist, ordentlich dabei gequiekt hat und anschließend den Kescher gefüllt hat. Wie alle anderen schwimmt er natürlich wieder. Der für mich eindrucksvollste Fang war eine Bachforelle mit einem kreisrunden Loch in der Flanke. Da hat wohl vor kurzem ein Reiher zugestoßen. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, mit welchen Verletzungen Fische so überleben.


----------



## phirania

Sieht aber verdächtig nach einem Einschuss aus.....


----------



## rustaweli

Was ich bemerkenswert finde @Wuemmehunter , sind die Verhältnisse zum Hecht gerechnet. Gab es noch Weissfisch? Einen Barsch zum Beispiel auf über 40 Hechte verwundert mich auch leicht.
Kenne die Wörpe aber auch nicht.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Berichte vom Wasser, liebe Leute!
Die Forelle sieht tatsächlich aus wie angeschossen. Unglaublich. Und natürlich fragt man sich immer wieder, wie Fische mit allerlei Verletzungen teils jahrelang überleben.

Schade, lieber @Slappy , daß der Fluß (die Lahn?) offenbar kein gutes Fischwasser ist in Deinem Revier. 
Hoffentlich findest Du besseren Ersatz.

Interessant, daß Dir die Preston MF-Rute nicht zusagt, lieber @Thomas. - ist sie Dir zu parabolisch oder wie? Petri zu Deinen Fängen.


----------



## geomas

#stativ

Habe ja zwei sehr praktische Stative aus dem Preston/Korum-Reich, dazu ein stark rostendes von Sensas und ein untaugliches Mini-Dreibein von Askari.
Weil mir im Bereich von 30-40cm Höhe definitiv eins fehlt, habe ich ein einfaches und relativ billiges „Tripod” von Cygnet bestellt. Ich werde es mal vorstellen, wenn es da ist.
Foto- oder Videostative halte ich für generell untauglich den Angeleinsatz am Wasser, die sind für eine andere Art der Belastung gebaut. 
Studio-Stative hingegen sollten sich hier und da gut machen, sind aber meist auch nicht für den Einsatz im oder am Wasser gebaut.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rustaweli: Bis auf die in reichlicher Zahl vorkommenden Hasel gab es keinerlei Weißfisch, war aber in früheren Jahren ähnlich. Der Abschnitt ist aber auch klassische Forellenregion. Das Flüsschen ist hier etwa 1,5 bis 2 m breit und durchschnittlich 30 cm tief. Da die Hechte überwiegend eine gGröße hatten, vermute ich, dass sie von einer Mutter stammen. Das Flüsschen ist außerdem so verkrautet wie nie. Das könnte was mit den niedrigen Wasserständen der letzten, sehr trockenen Sommer zu tun haben.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich Kleidungsmäßig an Eisvögeln orientieren?



Danke! Ich überlege gerade, wo ich diese Farbkombination schon sah: historischer Film oder Theater. Braune Brust und blauschimmernder Überwurf. 
Habe ich definitiv schon mal gesehen. Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit den Damen vom Theater-Fundus schnacken.
Eisvogel, Zaunkönig und die zwischen Neugierde, Hunger und (nicht gänzlich unangebrachter) Fluchtbereitschaft operierende Maus könnte ich stundenlang beobachten.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Wuemmehunter !
@geomas , hier ich, ich!
Keine Ahnung ob wir selbiges meinen, aber:




Die gute Fantaghiro käme mir da in den Sinn.


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - haha, ich war gedanklich wohl eher in den frühen Farb-Kostümfilmen oder eben im Theater. 
Moderne Mantel- und Degen-Filme und sowas kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - haha, ich war gedanklich wohl eher in den frühen Farb-Kostümfilmen oder eben im Theater.
> Moderne Mantel- und Degen-Filme und sowas kenne ich gar nicht.


Vielleicht aus der Zauberflöte? Dann wäre Papa Geno ganz schnell Papa Geo


----------



## Andal

Es würde ja schon das legendäre rote Angelhemd von Oliver Portrat reichen - wenn es das noch gibt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri an alle Chuck Norris'artigen Fänger heute, bei dem Wetter echt hut ab   
Ich liebe das Wetter, wenn ich im Warmen Sitzen kann.  Hab aber trotzdem draußen im Garten ein Vogelhäuschen aufgestellt, eigentlich als Buffet für meine Katze  aber eben hab ich eine dicke Fette Elster an der Fettfutterkugel darin herumzerren gesehen, bin mal gespannt wie lang das Haus noch steht, denn die Kugel sitzt bombenfest.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - haha, ich war gedanklich wohl eher in den frühen Farb-Kostümfilmen oder eben im Theater.
> Moderne Mantel- und Degen-Filme und sowas kenne ich gar nicht.


Degenfilme???? 
Das ist DIE, jawohl, DIE Prinzessin Fantaghiro! 
Degenfilme.... wo ist der Schnaps wenn man ihn braucht...


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Degenfilme????
> Das ist DIE, jawohl, DIE Prinzessin *Fanta*ghiro!
> Degenfilme.... wo ist der Schnaps wenn man ihn braucht...


....lieber *Cola* mit Asbach.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> ....lieber *Cola* mit Asbach.


Jetzt noch Cola zum Weinbrand.
Das seid doch heute nicht Ihr?!


----------



## Tikey0815

#Asbach

Eine Frau hier im Haus möchte ihrem Göttergatten zum baldigen Geburtstag eine Freude machen und sprach einen vor Monaten geäußerten Wunsch nach Ersatz für die alten asbach E-Bissanzeiger an. Habt ihr einen Tipp zu einem guten 3er Set, welches auch recht sensibel einstellbar ist. Preislich so bis 200€, recht schönen Dank


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Interessant, daß Dir die Preston MF-Rute nicht zusagt, lieber @Thomas. - ist sie Dir zu parabolisch oder wie?


ja ich und das verhalten einer Rute beschreiben , ich gehe mal davon aus das es bei mir eine Kopfsache ist, Monster, Carp, 75gr WG, für mich= Karpfen Rute, hinzu kommt das ich noch nie mit einer Feeder gefischt habe (Picker und Feeder zwei verschiedene Schuhe). Problem war das ich das Teil mit einer Karpfen Rute verglichen habe und das ist sie bei  weiten nicht, ob das WG von 75gr passt kann ich nicht sagen, einen Karpfen von der selben Größe wie der Hecht möchte ich absichtlich nicht damit fangen wobei sie mit dem Esox keinerlei Probleme hatte, ich fand sie im Nahbereich irgendwie gefühllos wie gesagt ich war irritiert , ebenso war ich beim anschlagen erschrocken was das Ding für eine Biege gemacht hat ohne jetzt weich zu wirken(kein Schwabel), eigentlich ist es eine sehr schnelle Rute mit einer wunderbaren  parabolischen Aktion.
ich gebe Ihr und mir auf jeden fall noch eine Chance, und Tippe mal das ihre Stärken so bei Distanzen zwischen 30-50m liegen und bei Fischen wie Schleie Brassen Döbeln und vergleichbaren, keines falls bei Monster Karpfen (der Name passt nicht)


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> #Asbach
> 
> Eine Frau hier im Haus möchte ihrem Göttergatten zum baldigen Geburtstag eine Freude machen und sprach einen vor Monaten geäußerten Wunsch nach Ersatz für die alten asbach E-Bissanzeiger an. Habt ihr einen Tipp zu einem guten 3er Set, welches auch recht sensibel einstellbar ist. Preislich so bis 200€, recht schönen Dank


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360749


Anspielung auf meine Asbach Anspielung? 
Soll natürlich alte qualitativ hochwertiges Tackle nicht abwerten, ich hatte nur meine gerade mal 5 Jahre alten Plastikbomber vom Grabbeltisch im Kopf


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anspielung auf meine Asbach Anspielung?
> Soll natürlich alte qualitativ hochwertiges Tackle nicht abwerten, ich hatte nur meine gerade mal 5 Jahre alten Plastikbomber vom Grabbeltisch im Kopf


ups, Fehler meiner Seitz, Empfehlungen für Neue Modele kann ich dir leider nicht geben, meine alten tuen noch wie neu. Obwohl wenn ich welche bräuchte würde ich nicht überlegen und mir Carpsonder  zulegen.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> #Asbach
> 
> Eine Frau hier im Haus möchte ihrem Göttergatten zum baldigen Geburtstag eine Freude machen und sprach einen vor Monaten geäußerten Wunsch nach Ersatz für die alten asbach E-Bissanzeiger an. Habt ihr einen Tipp zu einem guten 3er Set, welches auch recht sensibel einstellbar ist. Preislich so bis 200€, recht schönen Dank


Geh in einen Angelladen, klopp das Bargeld auf den Tisch und sag: "Dreimal Bissis mit Funke und wenn du mich bescheisst, muss ich dich leider töten!" 


Thomas. schrieb:


> ja ich und das verhalten einer Rute beschreiben , ich gehe mal davon aus das es bei mir eine Kopfsache ist, Monster, Carp, 75gr WG, für mich= Karpfen Rute, hinzu kommt das ich noch nie mit einer Feeder gefischt habe (Picker und Feeder zwei verschiedene Schuhe). Problem war das ich das Teil mit einer Karpfen Rute verglichen habe und das ist sie bei  weiten nicht, ob das WG von 75gr passt kann ich nicht sagen, einen Karpfen von der selben Größe wie der Hecht möchte ich absichtlich nicht damit fangen wobei sie mit dem Esox keinerlei Probleme hatte, ich fand sie im Nahbereich irgendwie gefühllos wie gesagt ich war irritiert , ebenso war ich beim anschlagen erschrocken was das Ding für eine Biege gemacht hat ohne jetzt weich zu wirken(kein Schwabel), eigentlich ist es eine sehr schnelle Rute mit einer wunderbaren  parabolischen Aktion.
> ich gebe Ihr und mir auf jeden fall noch eine Chance, und Tippe mal das ihre Stärken so bei Distanzen zwischen 30-50m liegen und bei Fischen wie Schleie Brassen Döbeln und vergleichbaren, keines falls bei Monster Karpfen (der Name passt nicht)


Die Stöcke maximal befingern, probewedeln und nach der Beurteilung müssen sie das leisten, was DU von ihnen verlangst.

*# Asbach...*

Gegen so ein gepflegtes Rüscherl gibt es ja gleich wirklich nichts einzuwenden! :=


----------



## Andal

Außerdem... wer an der Quelle sitzt, kann sich auch armenischen Konjak in der dunkelbraune Brause träufeln. Schlechter wird der Mix davon sicher nicht!


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - bitte entschuldige die Bildungslücke, aber 1991 (mußte eben googlen) habe ich keine Prinzessinnenfilme mehr gesehen.

@Thomas. - ahh, danke für die Erläuterung zur Monster Feeder Rute. Jetzt versteh ich Dich. 
„Carp” wird bei den Briten wohl zuerst mit „Matchkarpfen” assoziert und nicht mit dem Specimen-Fishing auf große Karpfen (ne ganz andere Szene).

Es ist wohl ne hohe Kunst, richtig schnelle Ruten zu bauen, die dennoch nicht hart sind und deshalb auch mit dünnen Vorfächern und feinen Haken gefischt werden können.
Das beste Beispiel für so eine Feederrute ist meine alte (Ende der 80er) Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder (die mit dem nougatbraunen Blank). 
Wenn ich die im Dreibein hochstelle steht die wie ne 1, andere, moderne Feederruten haben gleich ne Vorspannung beim gleichen „Aufbau”. Und das Drillgefühl mit der alten Peitsche ist auch direkter als mit vielen modernen Ruten, so meine Erfahrung bislang. Und dennoch ist sie alles andere als brettig.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Es ist wohl ne hohe Kunst, richtig schnelle Ruten zu bauen, die dennoch nicht hart sind und deshalb auch mit dünnen Vorfächern und feinen Haken gefischt werden können.
> Das beste Beispiel für so eine Feederrute ist meine alte (Ende der 80er) Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder (die mit dem nougatbraunen Blank).
> Wenn ich die im Dreibein hochstelle steht die wie ne 1, andere, moderne Feederruten haben gleich ne Vorspannung beim gleichen „Aufbau”. Und das Drillgefühl mit der alten Peitsche ist auch direkter als mit vielen modernen Ruten, so meine Erfahrung bislang. Und dennoch ist sie alles andere als brettig.


Dazu musst du die Stöcke aber auch immer innerhalb der gleichen "Kampfklasse" sehen. Tri-Cast war noch nie Billigheimer und Gelumpe von der Stange.


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Dazu musst du die Stöcke aber auch immer innerhalb der gleichen "Kampfklasse" sehen. Tri-Cast war noch nie Billigheimer und Gelumpe von der Stange.


naja, die Preston ist auch kein Silverman Schnäppchen


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> , richtig schnelle Ruten zu bauen, die dennoch nicht hart sind und deshalb auch mit dünnen Vorfächern und feinen Haken gefischt werden können.


das Trift auf die Preston eindeutig zu, als Schnur habe ich eine 0,20 Mono drauf da ich kein Freund von Geflecht bin


----------



## geomas

Vermutlich ist Deine Preston richtig super in der ihr zugedachten Angelart, @Thomas. .
Beim Matchangeln mit MF-Korb brauchst Du keinen Anschlag durchbringen, die Ruten werden nie hochgestellt, letztlich muß man zielgenau werfen, warten, selbstgehakte Fische zum Kescher führen. So kenn ich das aus den Angelvideos ;-))
Und da die Briten diese Angelei gerne mit richtig kleinen Haken praktizieren dürfen die Ruten eben nicht zu hart sein. Verlorene Fische durch ausgeschlitzte Haken und ähnliche Probleme schlagen den Matchmen richtig aufs Gemüt (und evtl. gar auf die Geldbörse).


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Dazu musst du die Stöcke aber auch immer innerhalb der gleichen "Kampfklasse" sehen. Tri-Cast war noch nie Billigheimer und Gelumpe von der Stange.



Naja, mit etwas Glück findet man alte Edelstöcke für den Preis einer aktuellen neuen Einsteigerrute.
Falls es dhl gut meint, kommt morgen das Schwesterchen der nougatbraunen Trophy Feeder.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist Deine Preston richtig super in der ihr zugedachten Angelart


das vermute ich auch 
das mit dem MF-Korb werde ich auf jeden fall mal probieren   Angelvideos werde ich mir dann auch mal anschauen MF für Anfänger zielgenau werfen bekomme ich hin  ,(die Ruten werden nie hochgestellt) habe ich nur getan um die Schnur aus der Strömung zu gekommen da ich nur parallel zur anderen Seite fischen konnte (an der Stelle)


----------



## geomas

Meine ersten (und auch meisten) Fische mit dem Method-Korb hab ich superfaul mit der Rute im Pieper gefangen. Bißanzeige über Hänger, Swinger oder eben den Pieper. 
Habe ich aber ne Weile nicht mehr praktiziert. Wollte es auch mal mit noch kürzeren Vorfächern auf Karausche probieren (etwa 6-8cm statt der üblichen 10cm). 
Vielleicht klappts dieses Jahr noch noch mit nem Ansitz am Teich auf der Pferdekoppel.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend,
Balladenvollzitate, Hundesortenboasting und -worship, Vogelkostüme,  ich werd hier noch zum Yukonyak.


----------



## geomas

Soso, ein Yukonyak mit Heizpads in den Stiefeln?
Da wird ja der Biber in der Pfanne verrückt...


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - bitte entschuldige die Bildungslücke, aber 1991 (mußte eben googlen) habe ich keine Prinzessinnenfilme mehr gesehen.


Ich kann dich beruhigen, ich war 7 und habe bereits keine Prinzessinnenfilme mehr geguckt ^^


Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Balladenvollzitate, Hundesortenboasting und -worship, Vogelkostüme,  ich werd hier noch zum Yukonyak.


Etwas weiter südlich und du könntest Karriere machen als königlich kanadischer Yakreiter


----------



## rhinefisher

Moinsen
Meinen aufrichtigen Respekt all denen welche gestern geangelt haben..
War das wiederwärtig kalt...
Wir waren gut drei Stunden auf einer Buhne zum werfen üben mit unserem Nachbar und Neusportsfreund.
Danach hatte ich mir den Rücken verkühlt, obwohl ich eigentlich gut gekleidet war.. .
Aber der Mr. M macht deutliche Fortschritte - dafür leidet man doch gern...
Euch allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> naja, die Preston ist auch kein Silverman Schnäppchen


Sollte der jähe Reichtum bei mir ausbrechen, werde ich die Aussage verifizieren!   

Bis dahin ist eher mit Unboxings von DAM, Shakespeare, oder Korum zu rechnen.


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Sieht aber verdächtig nach einem Einschuss aus.....





geomas schrieb:


> Die Forelle sieht tatsächlich aus wie angeschossen.



Erinnert ihr euch an die achter oder neuner Döbelstrecke, welche der Proffessore @Professor Tinca im Frühjahr mal gepostet hat?
Die, wo jeder zweite Fisch ne große Narbe mittig in der Seite hatte?
Das sind typische Einschüsse vom Kormoran - Reiher Treffer sehen etwas anders aus und sind auch viel eher im oberen Bereich des Rückens zu finden.
Derartig verletzte Fische habe ich hier am Rhein schon zu Hunderten gesehen...


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Cola zum Weinbrand.
> Das seid doch heute nicht Ihr?!


Es gab Jahre, da war jedes Wochenende dem Pils, Weinbrand und Cola geweiht. Es hat nicht geschadet und es war höchst amüsant-


----------



## Kochtopf

#armenischer Cognac 

Der russische Lebensmittelmarkt (idR Mixmarkt) ist eine gute Quelle für dies herrliche Getränk


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> #armenischer Cognac
> 
> Der russische Lebensmittelmarkt (idR Mixmarkt) ist eine gute Quelle für dies herrliche Getränk


...oder übers Netz. Einen Vergleich mit anderen Brandys muss er auf keinen Fall scheuen.





__





						Armenischer Cognac
					

Die armenischen Brandys Ararat und Noy sind in unserer Online-Boutique erhältlich. Schnelle Lieferung nach Deutschland, Belgien und in alle EU-Länder.




					www.armenianbrandyandwine.com


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder übers Netz. Einen Vergleich mit anderen Brandys muss er auf keinen Fall scheuen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armenischer Cognac
> 
> 
> Die armenischen Brandys Ararat und Noy sind in unserer Online-Boutique erhältlich. Schnelle Lieferung nach Deutschland, Belgien und in alle EU-Länder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.armenianbrandyandwine.com


Ich meine, den dort genannten billiger im Laden gesehen zu haben. Aber tatsächlich als mein Vater jung war brauchte man schon sehr gute Kontakte um überhaupt dran zu kommen.

Generell sehr feine tröppken


----------



## Andal

Wir haben auch in Fussweite keinen Laden mit sonderbaren Schriftzeichen auf den Artikeln.


----------



## Tikey0815

Weinbrand ? Damit kannst mich jagen  Egal ob Brandy, Cognac und andere vergärte Wein-Sorten....jeder Schuss hat mir mein Glas Cherry Cola verdorben


----------



## Hecht100+

Kann es sein, daß es an der Cherry-Cola liegt. Die kriege ich nicht runter, egal mit welcher Mischung.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß es an der Cherry-Cola liegt. Die kriege ich nicht runter, egal mit welcher Mischung.


Ohne Alkohol finde ich Vanille, cherry etc. ganz gut


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß es an der Cherry-Cola liegt. Die kriege ich nicht runter, egal mit welcher Mischung.


Bei mir gilt folgende Reihenfolge, Rum, Whisky und Gin, da verzichte ich auch gern auf das Mischen, jedenfalls bei den ersten beiden


----------



## Andal

Vanille Coke und Kirschrum vom Hofer (österr. Aldi). Gottvolles Gesöff... frei von allen natürlichen Aromastoffen!


----------



## Andal

Der @rhinefisher müsste den Kirschrum vom Möhnesee her kennen.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Weinbrand ? Damit kannst mich jagen  Egal ob Brandy, Cognac und andere vergärte Wein-Sorten....jeder Schuss hat mir mein Glas Cherry Cola verdorben


Armagnac mit darin eingelegten Dörrpflaumen mag ich sehr. Ich vertrage es nur nicht so gut - ich werde davon so methylisiert. 









						Armagnac (Weinbrand) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Armagnac mit darin eingelegten Dörrpflaumen mag ich sehr. Ich vertrage es nur nicht so gut - ich werde davon so methylisiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armagnac (Weinbrand) – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org


Lieber 2 Promille als gar keine inneren Werte


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Jungens - muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Der Winter hat noch nicht mal angefangen, und wir machen uns schon jetzt Gedanken darüber, wie wir uns am besten durch die Dunkelheit saufen.
Nicht dass der Ükel zu einer AA Untergruppe wird....


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Der @rhinefisher müsste den Kirschrum vom Möhnesee her kennen.


Da kannste mich gerne über den Winter drin einlegen.
Dann bin ich im Frühjahr noch köstlicher...








						Prinz Rum-Kirsche Likör mit Inländerrum / 40 % Vol. / 0,5 Liter-Flasche
					

Feiner Kirschen-Likör mit Inländer-Rum Geschmack von Inländerrum und fruchtiger Kirsche Wohlige Harmonie aus feiner Würze und saftiger Süße Schmeckt kalt oder warm, pur oder mit Sahnehäubchen Besondere Spezialität von Prinz aus Österreich




					www.myspirits.eu
				



Meine Mutter hat soetwas früher selbst gemacht - fand ich schon als Kind sehr gut...


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da kannste mich gerne über den Winter drin einlegen.
> Dann bin ich im Frühjahr noch köstlicher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prinz Rum-Kirsche Likör mit Inländerrum / 40 % Vol. / 0,5 Liter-Flasche
> 
> 
> Feiner Kirschen-Likör mit Inländer-Rum Geschmack von Inländerrum und fruchtiger Kirsche Wohlige Harmonie aus feiner Würze und saftiger Süße Schmeckt kalt oder warm, pur oder mit Sahnehäubchen Besondere Spezialität von Prinz aus Österreich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.myspirits.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Mutter hat soetwas früher selbst gemacht - fand ich schon als Kind sehr gut...


.....mit Sahnehäubchen


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> .....mit Sahnehäubchen


...und an dem ist alles so synthetisch, wie endgutl Der "Rum" ist aus niederösterreichischen Zuckerrüben, die Farbe, das Zuckerculör, genau so und die "Kirschen" haben nie einen Baum gesehen. Aber darin Rosinen zu einer "Ostfriesischen Bohnensuppe" eingelegt und dann über einen Griespudding gelöffelt... Nektar & Ambrosia!


----------



## Andal

...da lacht er. Zum Glück ist der Stoff hier extrem selten ... ich würde sicher längst Andal "the red nose Rumsäufer" heissen.


----------



## geomas

Heute soll es hier Schneeregen geben. Den könnte man mit einem kernigen Lumumba begrüßen.
Aber eigentlich trinke ich seit dem Ende der Schulzeit keine harten Sachen mehr.

Immerhin baue ich ein solides Hanf-Depot auf: es sind diverse Dosen und Beutel mit gekochtem und teilweise aromatisiertem Angel-„Hemp” unterwegs, da kann ich dann mal experimentieren, ob sich das Zeugs per Baitdropper (oder auch mit den halb geschlossenenen Bait-Up-Feedern) zum In-Stimmung-Bringen der Fischis verabreichen läßt.
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, daß man trägen Winterfischen per Aroma-Wolke „das Fressen schmackhaft machen” kann.
Mit LB und Rösthanf darin hat das ja gestern und vorgestern leider nicht so funktioniert.

Irgendwie hab ich Lust darauf, noch mal ein oder zwei stramme Döbel an Land zu ziehen. Nicht am zuletzt besuchten Flüsschen, das ist wohl doch zu flach, sondern am anderen kleinen Fließgewässer, dort finden sich auch tiefere Stellen.
Ne Ladung Hanf mit Fleischwürfeln drin sollte da doch passen zur Stimmungsaufhellung bei den Großmäulern.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich trinke ich seit dem Ende der Schulzeit keine harten Sachen mehr.
> 
> Immerhin baue ich ein solides Hanf-Depot auf:


Aha - also umgestiegen.
Sehr vernünftig...


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aha - also umgestiegen.
> Sehr vernünftig...


 ich wollt ja drauf anspielen, aber nachher wird mir noch Albernheit vorgeworfen


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aha - also umgestiegen.
> Sehr vernünftig...


Es ist doch erstaunlich, was so ein Satz auslösen kann, und alle Denken das nicht richtige. Aber Egal, @geomas wird das Döbelinchen schon locken können. Ich lese gerade in einem alten Shakespeare-Katalog die Seite über Winterdöbel und habe noch nie einen an der Leine gehabt, irgendwie paradox.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> lese gerade in einem alten Shakespeare-Katalog die Seite über Winterdöbel


Herr @Hecht100+ könntest du mir ein Foto oder Scan zu kommen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Herr @Hecht100+ könntest du mir ein Foto oder Scan zu kommen lassen.



Da wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kein Thema, muß ich heute nachmittag dann mal einscannen und schicke es dann als Pdf. Ist ein Bericht der "Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund". Große Rotaugen und Schleien sind auch noch vorhanden, gleich mit dabei?


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Herr @Hecht100+ könntest du mir ein Foto oder Scan zu kommen lassen.


Oder einfach hier posten - dann könnten wir uns alle daran erfreuen..


----------



## Hecht100+

Das mit dem einfach hier Posten ist ein Problem, da ist das doofe Copyright-Zeichen vorhanden, auch wenn der Katalog von 84 ist. Dann lieber per PN


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kein Thema, muß ich heute nachmittag dann mal einscannen und schicke es dann als Pdf. Ist ein Bericht der "Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund". Große Rotaugen und Schleien sind auch noch vorhanden, gleich mit dabei?



Auf jeden Fall.
Danke.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann lieber per PN


Wäre auch sehr schön.. 
Das mit dem Copyright finde ich blöde...


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin baue ich ein solides Hanf-Depot auf:


Muß man sich da Sorgen machen.?


----------



## geomas

phirania schrieb:


> Muß man sich da Sorgen machen.?



Neinnein. Nein, echt nicht.
Als ich das erste und auch letzte Mal so'n Zeugs geraucht habe, war ich noch Bürger der sogenannten Deutschen Demokratischen Republik.
Westberlin war schon geil damals...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na Gott sei Dank ,Georg! Meine Drogenkarriere war übrigens ebenso kurz wie meine Alkohol-Karriere. Es reichten etwas Wein und versalzenes Bier bzw ein Dscheunt (oder so was ähnliches) unbekannter Herkunft. Die Folgen haben mich in beiden Fällen sofort abschwören und das Zeugs nie wieder anrühren lassen. Aber bei kalten Ansitzen z. B. auf den Q-Fisch mache ich mit meinem Trangia schon mal einen Kinderpunsch warm!


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank ,Georg! Meine Drogenkarriere war übrigens ebenso kurz wie meine Alkohol-Karriere. Es reichten etwas Wein und versalzenes Bier bzw ein Dscheunt (oder so was ähnliches) unbekannter Herkunft. Die Folgen haben mich in beiden Fällen sofort abschwören und das Zeugs nie wieder anrühren lassen. Aber bei kalten Ansitzen z. B. auf den Q-Fisch mache ich mit meinem Trangia schon mal einen Kinderpunsch warm!


Kinderpunsch  Im Winter das beste Tackle der Welt


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kinderpunsch  Im Winter das beste Tackle der Welt


Der größte Vorteil an Weinbrand ist, dass er jederzeit in der Lage ist, Kaffee und Tee unter widrigen Bedingungen ungemein aufzuwerten


----------



## Tikey0815

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil an Weinbrand ist, dass er jederzeit in der Lage ist, Kaffee und Tee unter widrigen Bedingungen ungemein aufzuwerten


Das kann Kirschrum im Kinderpunsch auch, quasi ein Wunschpunsch  Weinbrand hat für mich so einen fuseligen Beigeschmack aber bei Eisiger Kälte ohne Bärenfell wäre man sicher auch froh darüber, wobei es dann Spiritus auch tun würde


----------



## skyduck

Ende Dezember steht ein größeres Projekt an. Ich habe endlich eine zweite Garage dazu bekommen. Das heißt auf gut Deutsch, dass dann alles sinnlose Zeug (Gartenmöbel, diverse Blumenkübel, Gartengeräte, Fahrrad der Herzdame, Grill usw. usw. in eine neuen Bleibe ziehen und ich endlich wieder reichlich Platz für noch mehr Tackle habe...    . Nein Spaß beiseite, es wurde wirklich langsam eng, allein schon wegen diverser Angelstühle, Zelte, Shelter, Brollys und Liegen. Die bekommen jetzt ein übersichtliches Schwerlastregal. Ebenso möchte ich die ganze diversen Taschen und Boxen übersichtlich sortieren um nach dem Baukastenprinzip immer nur das Notwendige einpacken zu können. Dazu habe ich mir jetzt noch 3 Rutenständer bestellt für jeweils 16 Ruten und mir auf jeden Fall zum Ziel gesetzt nicht mehr als diese zu füllen, sondern dann lieber mal was in gute Hände abzugeben.
Ich bin gespannt ob sich meine Theorien letztlich auch in der Praxis wiederfinden. Zumindest freue ich mich über deutlich mehr Ordnung und Übersichtlichkeit, auch wenn es vielleicht nur temporär sein wird.


----------



## skyduck

Gerade neu entdeckt, finde ich sehr gut diese Kombi aus Ruttenfutteral Carryall etc. mit Kühlfach. Muss ich mir mal angucken sobald das irgendwo verfügbar sein sollte.


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Gerade neu entdeckt, finde ich sehr gut diese Kombi aus Ruttenfutteral Carryall etc. mit Kühlfach. Muss ich mir mal angucken sobald das irgendwo verfügbar sein sollte.


Seehr interessant ! Korum scheint sich immer mehr anzuschicken.....


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Gerade neu entdeckt, finde ich sehr gut diese Kombi aus Ruttenfutteral Carryall etc. mit Kühlfach. Muss ich mir mal angucken sobald das irgendwo verfügbar sein sollte.





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Seehr interessant ! Korum scheint sich immer mehr anzuschicken.....


auf dem ersten Blick fand ich das Teil auch interessant, bei zweiten nicht mehr so, es ist nur 130cm lang, und ich hätte angst das die Reißverschlüsse mir die Ruten zerkratzen, und zu viel Platz für anderes, führt mich dann in Versuchung wieder mehr mit zu schleppen wie nötig


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> auf dem ersten Blick fand ich das Teil auch interessant, bei zweiten nicht mehr so, es ist nur 130cm lang, und ich hätte angst das die Reißverschlüsse mir die Ruten zerkratzen, und zu viel Platz für anderes, führt mich dann in Versuchung wieder mehr mit zu schleppen wie nötig


Für mich schon Interessant, ideal für mein Vorhaben mal alles, Teleruten,  Bike-Konform einzupacken und mit den Fahrrad zum Swim zu rollen.


----------



## Thomas.

ok, für Teleruten und Fahrrad genial


----------



## phirania

Gi


geomas schrieb:


> Neinnein. Nein, echt nicht.
> Als ich das erste und auch letzte Mal so'n Zeugs geraucht habe, war ich noch Bürger der sogenannten Deutschen Demokratischen Republik.
> Westberlin war schon geil damals...


Gibts ja mittlerweile auch zur Medizinischen Unterstützung aus der Apotheke.....


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder übers Netz. Einen Vergleich mit anderen Brandys muss er auf keinen Fall scheuen.
> 
> http://https:/ /www.armenianbrandyandwine.com/de/13-brandy



Edit by Mod!
Bitte keine Politik!

5 Stunden heute in der Kälte. Dieses Mal mit der Feeder, 2 Bahnen befischt, bei -2 Grad los, bei +4 heim. Nicht einen einzigen Biss. Unglaublich. Hatte eigentlich einen guten, leichten Futtermix, dunkel. Naja, winterliche Zeit zwar, aber keinen einzigen Biss. War die gleiche Stelle wie Tage zuvor mit der Swingtipp. In den kommenden Tagen werde ich nochmals dahin und mir dann meine Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Sollte wieder absolut nichts gehen, werde ich dann so langsam die Warmwassereinläufe befischen. Oder auf Döbel an meinen Winterspots.

Wünsche Euch eine schöne Woche!


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Ende Dezember steht ein größeres Projekt an. Ich habe endlich eine zweite Garage dazu bekommen. Das heißt auf gut Deutsch, dass dann alles sinnlose Zeug (Gartenmöbel, diverse Blumenkübel, Gartengeräte, Fahrrad der Herzdame, Grill usw. usw. in eine neuen Bleibe ziehen und ich endlich wieder reichlich Platz für noch mehr Tackle habe...    . Nein Spaß beiseite, es wurde wirklich langsam eng, allein schon wegen diverser Angelstühle, Zelte, Shelter, Brollys und Liegen. Die bekommen jetzt ein übersichtliches Schwerlastregal. Ebenso möchte ich die ganze diversen Taschen und Boxen übersichtlich sortieren um nach dem Baukastenprinzip immer nur das Notwendige einpacken zu können. Dazu habe ich mir jetzt noch 3 Rutenständer bestellt für jeweils 16 Ruten und mir auf jeden Fall zum Ziel gesetzt nicht mehr als diese zu füllen, sondern dann lieber mal was in gute Hände abzugeben.
> Ich bin gespannt ob sich meine Theorien letztlich auch in der Praxis wiederfinden. Zumindest freue ich mich über deutlich mehr Ordnung und Übersichtlichkeit, auch wenn es vielleicht nur temporär sein wird.


Dann sieht aber auch dein Eheweib das du ZU viele Ruten hast....


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> .....................


Dann lass das auch. Ich glaube speziell unsere Kollegen aus den neuen Bundesländern und ich als Aussiedlerkind könnte dazu einiges Beitragen aber wozu? Das war imho unnötig wie ein Kropf


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann lass das auch. Ich glaube speziell unsere Kollegen aus den neuen Bundesländern und ich als Aussiedlerkind könnte dazu einiges Beitragen aber wozu? Das war imho unnötig wie ein Kropf


Glaub ich Dir!
Ist einfach rausgeplatzt, bzw mußte raus, schon vorbei.
Glaube wir "kennen" uns nun alle schon so lang, darf auch mal sein.
Also weiter mit topic und abgehakt.


----------



## rustaweli

Im Ernst jetzt?
Alles klar!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> mußte raus,



Aber dann besser woanders.
Du weißt doch dass das hier nicht geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> .......
> Alles klar!


----------



## geomas

Korum hat je etliche äußerst praktische Ideen verwirklicht, aber die Futterale seh ich ein klein wenig kritisch.
Das im Video vorgestelle große (Transition Opportunist Foldall) Teil wäre mir mit 1,30m (??) Länge auch zu kurz, da passen die meisten 3teiligen 13ft-Ruten nicht rein, auch viele übliche 2teilige 9ft-Ruten nicht.
Und würde nur nach Anprobe kaufen. Habe eins aus der allerersten Serie, das ist etwas zu knapp für fast alle 12ft-Ruten geschnitten. 
Ich hätte es damals sofort zurückschicken sollen. Naja.

Tja, letztlich gefallen mir die schlanken Sleeves von Drennan am besten. 
Habe noch einige andere, aber manche sind unnötig klobig, andere sehr knapp geschnitten.
Die leichten Sleeves von der tacklebox sind auch sehr praktisch, bieten aber weniger Schutz als klassische Futterale oder besser gepolsterte Sleeves.

Und noch mal Lob für Drennan: die Teilung der alten 12ft Super Feeder Rute in zwei gleich lange Teile plus relativ langer Wechselspitzen gefällt mir sehr.
Die Rute paßt locker in ein gängiges Futteral für 2teilige 10ft-Ruten und als „nicht-Rutenbauer” vermute ich, daß so eine Teilung die Aktion der Rute weniger beeinträchtigt als andere mögliche Teilungsarten.
Die etwas kürzeren alten Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder sind ähnlich geteilt, nur sind hier die Überschub-Wechselspitzen kürzer als bei Drennan.


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für mich schon Interessant, ideal für mein Vorhaben mal alles, Teleruten,  Bike-Konform einzupacken und mit den Fahrrad zum Swim zu rollen.



Ohh, so'n Korum-Klops auf dem Rücken oder irgendwo am Rad stelle ich mir unpraktisch vor. Hast Du ein Lastenrad oder nen guten Anhänger?


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kinderpunsch  Im Winter das beste Tackle der Welt


Fast- ich würde aber Tee ins Gespräch bringen. Denn: Punsch etc. Gibt Klebfinger, Kaffee kühlt aus, und alkoholisches stört die Konzentration am Wasser.
Ich muss dazu ergänzen, das ich Teemässig ein Barbar (ich würde 99ct Teebeutel mit Sargblei und Glocke ausstatten) und bitte dies zu entschuldigen. Ich bringe natürlich allen Teekennern unter uns grossen Respekt entgegen- vermutlich würden sie das Heissgetränk, das ich am Wasser bevorzuge, nicht so ohne weiteres als Tee anerkennen.


----------



## geomas

So, und eben kam auch die zweite nougatbraune Trophy Kevlar Feeder. Bis auf einen verbogenen Ring ist sie noch besser im Zustand als meine erste aus dieser Serie (wie gesagt, vermutlich Ende der 80er Jahre gebaut). Mit vier Überschub-Wechselspitzen, die sind alle noch mit ganz seltsamen „Drahtringen” ausgestattet. Und gänzlich ohne Farbe an der Spitze. Naja, Geschmäcker ändern sich.
Vermutlich bekommen beide Ruten identische Rollen (alte Shimano 3010 oder so), dann hab ich auch ein echtes Oldtimer-Pärchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll Georg.
Petri Heil zum Fang/Kauf.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, so'n Korum-Klops auf dem Rücken oder irgendwo am Rad stelle ich mir unpraktisch vor. Hast Du ein Lastenrad oder nen guten Anhänger?


Nein, ein normales Ebike, stimmt wohl was du sagst, vermutlich wird das insgesamt, mit Futter und allem drum und dran echt schwer. 
Irgendwas wird mir noch einfallen, ein 130er Futteral auf den Rücken und die Packtaschen voll resttackle, so stell ich es mir fürs Frühjahr vor.


----------



## geomas

@Professor Tinca- danke! Ich bin so dreist, Deine Expertise, Deinen Rat zu erbitten: 






Hier sieht man den verbogenen Ring. Das ist der oberste am „Mittelteil”.
Ich wüde ihn sehr vorsichtig mit ner Zange („Backen” evtl. gepolstert) zurückbiegen oder hättest Du einen anderen Rat?
Die alten Ruten von Tri-Cast haben wohl alle diese Ringform. Mittlerweile nehmen sie wohl welche aus den USA.

Ansonsten ist die Rute echt schön für ne alte Peitsche:










Der Endring der Quivertip ist wohl aus dem Fliegenrutenbau, oder?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, bin gerade auf dem Heimweg im Zug und klicke mich ein wenig durch YouTube. Ja, und da treffe ich auf ein interessantes und offenkundig recht frisches Video von Matrix. Offenkundig wird bei Matrix auch der Ükel mitgelesen, denn das Thema, das der frühere Schlögl-Jünger und jetzige Matrixianer Felix Scheuermann da aufgreift, ist auch unser Lieblingsthema.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca- danke! Ich bin so dreist, Deine Expertise, Deinen Rat zu erbitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier sieht man den verbogenen Ring. Das ist der oberste am „Mittelteil”.
> Ich wüde ihn sehr vorsichtig mit ner Zange („Backen” evtl. gepolstert) zurückbiegen oder hättest Du einen anderen Rat?
> Die alten Ruten von Tri-Cast haben wohl alle diese Ringform. Mittlerweile nehmen sie wohl welche aus den USA.
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Rute echt schön für ne alte Peitsche:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Endring der Quivertip ist wohl aus dem Fliegenrutenbau, oder?




Jupp.
Vorsichtig biegen. Wenn das nicht geht ohne etwas zu beschädigen(also du dir nicht sicher bist!!!) dann lieber den Ring entfernen - gerade biegen - und wieder anwickeln.

PS: Sieht toll aus die Rute.
Mich würden diese Überschubspitzen trotzdem abschrecken. Es dürfte viel Fummelei sein da etwas Passendes nachzubauen, falls mal Ersatz(oder nur ne andere Stärke) notwendig wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hier sieht man den verbogenen Ring. Das ist der oberste am „Mittelteil”.
> Ich wüde ihn sehr vorsichtig mit ner Zange („Backen” evtl. gepolstert) zurückbiegen oder hättest Du einen anderen Rat?


Besser ist mit starken Fingern zum Biegen ansetzen, da verkratzt, verkantet und verknickt weniger bei so dünnen Drähtchen. Gerade bei weit aus der Form.
Mit der anderen Hand/2Finger halt ich sehr druckstark die am meisten druckbelastete Wicklung, wo man gegenschiebt.
Dadurch wird ein Auswandern das Fußes und Beschädigen des Blanks unwahrscheinlicher.
Alles immer sehr langsam machen, und wenn es crispy knistert, sofort aufhören!
Zum Schluss einen Bogen aus einem Drahtsteg rausziehen, das geht mit der feinen Zange super.


----------



## geomas

^ und ^^ danke!! Ich werds wohl später oder morgen sehr vorsichtig probieren.
Muß jetzt noch mal los zur Arbeit und dann noch zu nem privaten Termin.

Die alten oder älteren Ruten haben in meinen Augen irgendwas magisches in sich, ich sitze tatsächlich beim  Angeln und denke, wo und was wohl der Vorbesitzer mit dieser Rute geangelt hat.
Und dieses Rutenmodell ist ein prima Beispiel für eine sehr schnelle Rute, die dennoch nicht hart ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich mag an den Oldies insbesondere Match'es auch in technischer Hinsicht, dass unten rum, also untere Hälfte, wie auch bei der gezeigten braunen Tricast,
der Blankdurchmesser hoch ist, bei gleichzeitig recht dünner Blankwandung und nicht allzuviel Material. Damit schwabbelt selbst ein ältere Rute über die Länge kaum, nur die dünne Spitze federt weich, und lässt sich akkurat einsetzen.
Damit ist unten viel Kraft vorhanden, also Widerstand gegen Biegung, durch den hohen Durchmesser eher mehr als bei modernen Blanks mit dünnem Durchmesser und Superduperfasern. Ergibt gute Kraftreserve zum Big-Specimen-Hunting.
So eine Art Dicke-Bolo-Ofenrohr Effekt, aber viel schöner verpackt und ohne Stufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> und ohne Stufen.



Haben aktuelle Bolos wie die Trabucco Energhias(und Daiwa amorphous glaub ich auch) gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca- danke! Ich bin so dreist, Deine Expertise, Deinen Rat zu erbitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier sieht man den verbogenen Ring. Das ist der oberste am „Mittelteil”.
> Ich wüde ihn sehr vorsichtig mit ner Zange („Backen” evtl. gepolstert) zurückbiegen oder hättest Du einen anderen Rat?
> Die alten Ruten von Tri-Cast haben wohl alle diese Ringform. Mittlerweile nehmen sie wohl welche aus den USA.
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Rute echt schön für ne alte Peitsche:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Endring der Quivertip ist wohl aus dem Fliegenrutenbau, oder?



Die Rute sieht aus wie frisch geleckt. Kann es sein dass sie aufgearbeitet wurde?
Aber wirklich ein feiner Stock den Du da wieder abgegraben hast.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jupp, das ist bei den langgeteilten mit im Verhältnis zum großen Durchmesser sehr dünnen Wandungen eh nicht so ein Problem.
Umgekehrt bei kleinen Teleruten (und kurzen Telerutenteilen) mit geringen Durchmessern und starken Wandungen aber sehr, was zu ihrer Unbeliebheit beitragen tut.
Einige eingesteckte (also nicht übersteckt oder verzapfte) Steckruten wie auch eine Match von mir im ST haben das genauso.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> So, und eben kam auch die zweite nougatbraune Trophy Kevlar Feeder. Bis auf einen verbogenen Ring ist sie noch besser im Zustand als meine erste aus dieser Serie (wie gesagt, vermutlich Ende der 80er Jahre gebaut). Mit vier Überschub-Wechselspitzen, die sind alle noch mit ganz seltsamen „Drahtringen” ausgestattet. Und gänzlich ohne Farbe an der Spitze. Naja, Geschmäcker ändern sich.
> Vermutlich bekommen beide Ruten identische Rollen (alte Shimano 3010 oder so), dann hab ich auch ein echtes Oldtimer-Pärchen.


sehr schönes Stöckchen, dafür haste dir meinen Neid redlich verdient  . Gut das mit den Spitzen ganz ohne Farbe ist auch heute noch so, auch meine nagelneuen Nachbestellungen waren schlicht schwarz. Nur an der Hülse ist heute klein die Stärke vermerkt und die ringe sind halt State of the Art. Die neuen Spitzen sind somit echt empfehlenswert...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich muss dieses Bild nochmal genauer betrachten




bzw. sagen, dass obwohl die Spitzenverbindung nicht so toll optimal aus einem Guss aussieht, sie mir aber in den 3 Farben den Push bringt, das selber mal zu versuchen, um solche Aufsteckspitzen (gerade stärkerer Art) zu produzieren, denn ein passendes kurzes Überschubstückchen findet sich viel eher als eine gesamte passende Aufsteck- oder Einsteckspitze.
Bei einem Teil für Einsteckspitzen muss der obere Ring unterhalb der Übersteckung des Anzeigerspitze nur so weit nach unten versetzt werden, dass man etwas aufstecken kann. 
Gleichzeitig kann man immer noch vorhandene feine Einsteckspitzen verwenden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Besser ist mit starken Fingern zum Biegen ansetzen



Unbedingt!
Wieviele Ringeinlagen ich schon mit Zangen getötet habe, mag ich garnicht wissen.
Da war ich halt jung und doof...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zange und Einlage vertragen sich nicht!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Unbedingt!
> Wieviele Ringeinlagen ich schon mit Zangen getötet habe, mag ich garnicht wissen.
> Da war ich halt jung und doof...


Na mein Lieber, heut biste zumindest älter!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Korum hat je etliche äußerst praktische Ideen verwirklicht, aber die Futterale seh ich ein klein wenig kritisch.
> Das im Video vorgestelle große (Transition Opportunist Foldall) Teil


Deswegen heißt es ja auch Oppoturnist... "könnte passen"! 


Minimax schrieb:


> Fast- ich würde aber Tee ins Gespräch bringen. Denn: Punsch etc. Gibt Klebfinger, Kaffee kühlt aus, und alkoholisches stört die Konzentration am Wasser.
> Ich muss dazu ergänzen, das ich Teemässig ein Barbar (ich würde 99ct Teebeutel mit Sargblei und Glocke ausstatten) und bitte dies zu entschuldigen. Ich bringe natürlich allen Teekennern unter uns grossen Respekt entgegen- vermutlich würden sie das Heissgetränk, das ich am Wasser bevorzuge, nicht so ohne weiteres als Tee anerkennen.


Mir hat ein Brite erklärt, Tea muss vor allem munden - erst dann fragt man nach der Provenienz. Mit die besten Teas habe ich als Tea-Bags gehabt. Als Breakfast Tea-Bags!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Mir hat ein Brite erklärt, Tea muss vor allem munden


Mir hat mal ein verfrorener Ükel mit Rauhreif am Schiebermützenschirm, vielleicht war ich es selbst, erklärt, Tee muss vor allem ermöglichen, den Jungs am Wocheende nen anständigen Bericht zu präsentieren.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt es ja auch Oppoturnist... "könnte passen"!
> 
> Mir hat ein Brite erklärt, Tea muss vor allem munden - erst dann fragt man nach der Provenienz. Mit die besten Teas habe ich als Tea-Bags gehabt. Als Breakfast Tea-Bags!


Naja bei Tee ist es wie mit Kaffee - Qualität macht sich oftmals im Preis bemerkbar (man Vergleiche Bünting Grün Pack mit Messmer/Teekanne Ostfriesentee) aber im UK findet man durchaus einfache Mischungen zum erschwinglichen Preis die sehr sehr hochwertig sind (und ich trauere immernoch dem Diamanten Thronjubiläumstees von Twining nach, der war sehr sehr gut)


----------



## geomas

Na dann werde ich morgen mal extrem behutsam an den Ring rangehen.

#kaffee
Den Geschmack vom frisch aufgebrühten Kaffee (bei meiner Großmutter) aus ner alten, schon geklebten Tasse aus Meissner Porzellan, werde ich wohl nie vergessen.
Alles andere ist zweite Wahl. Aber auch zweite Wahl ist mir recht, wenn die Finger klamm und der Geist schwach werden.


----------



## Andal

Tee fällt wie kaum ein anderes Getränk mit dem Wasser. Da macht oft "eine Wasserfassung" weiter schon die Welt aus. In Irland, mit dem auch aus der Leitung etwas dunklen "Moor"wasser war der billigste Breakfasttea, der aus der schwarzen Packung das Highlight und schlug viel Tees, offene Tees bei uns um Längen. Dagegen hatte ich in Norwegen einen wirklich teuren Tee (vom Dallmayr München), da brauchte man mit dem eigentlich hervorragenden Urgesteinswasser bald die doppelte Menge, bis man merkte, dass man Tee nimmt.

Beim Kaffee ist es ja ähnlich. In Ruhpolding, mit dem kalkigen Wasser, konnte man den Dallmayr nicht saufen. Hier am Rhein, mit dem Wasser aus schiefrigen Lagen ein Genuss!


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich morgen mal extrem behutsam an den Ring rangehen.
> 
> #kaffee
> Den Geschmack vom frisch aufgebrühten Kaffee aus ner alten, schon geklebten Tasse aus Meissner Porzellan, werde ich wohl nie vergessen.
> Alles andere ist zweite Wahl. Aber auch zweite Wahl ist mir recht, wenn die Finger klamm und der Geist schwach werden.


Trink einen Tee, einen Kaffee mal aus einer plumpen Tasse und mal aus feinem Porzellan. Du meinst zwei verschiedene Sorten zu kosten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ne Art Placebo Effekt ja?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne Art Placebo Effekt ja?


So würde ich es nicht sagen. Das Getränk wirkt einfach anders am Gaumen. Frag einen Weintrinker, der wird mir das Wort reden.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> So würde ich es nicht sagen. Das Getränk wirkt einfach anders am Gaumen. Frag einen Weintrinker, der wird mir das Wort reden.


#Isso
China Bone, so zart dass man fast durchgucken kann. Liegt vermutlich an Form und Temperaturleiteigenschaften


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Meist liegt es eher an Abnutzung, Rührrillen, Rauhheit, Geschirrspülmittel und Geschirrspülmaschine! 
Am wichtigsten ist schon mal eine Tasse sortenrein zu verwenden, also nur ein Getränk da-hin-ein. Und das Abwaschen, wie eben.
Ich habe meine Teetassen lange hart verteidigt, vor allem vor den Kaffeegrufties ...
Die richtig guten Porzellane werden sorgsamer verwendet, sind eben hart und feinst glatt, da setzt sich nichts fest. Die Glasur macht es.
Manche richtig genusssüchtige Leute spülen ihre spezialisierte Spezialtasse oder Spezialbecher auch nur mit klar Wasser und hängen sie zum trocknen übern Küchenofen. Quasi über die Zeit kumuliertes Aroma ...


----------



## Andal

Wann nimmt man seinen Tee?

- morgens den Humpen zum Toast?
- mittags irgendeinen Tee zum warm werden am Angelgewässer?
- nachmittags den kultivierten High Tea?


----------



## Jason

Meiner Frau hab ich verboten meine AB Tasse in die Spülmaschiene zu reinigen. Mit der Zeit würde sie sonst ausblassen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eine günstige aktuell verfügbare Alternative von Daiwa als Seatrout gibt es auch noch, die der wenigen sonstigen Konkurrenz in 3,20m, der XST 1263 u. 1264 schon mal gleichkommt.
> 
> 
> Rainshadow-Rainshadow Blank "XST Meerforelle"-Spinnblanks, Blanks, Rutenbau


Mmhmm, uuuh... wer hätte gedacht, das der süsszüngige Versucher und Verführer in Gestalt unseres Daten- und Faktenorientiertesten Bruders mit dem perfekten Blank auftritt..
Ich habe einen heiligen Eid geleistet, nie wieder zu bauen, bis ich nicht das perfekte Rezept für die Minimax Mk.IV habe.
Ich habe aber niemals den Ükelbrüdern, den Flussgöttern und nicht zuletzt mir geschworen, dass es keine Mk. III1/2 geben könnte.. und der von Nordi verlinkte Blank könnte im Lichte dieses Angeljahres geeignet sein.
Ich bin in stärkster Versuchung. Und ich werde nachdenken und die Marktlage kritisch überprüfen.
Aber eines Sage ich Euch gleich, wenn ich nochmal zi Wickelgsrn und 2kLack greife, aus dem Hause Minimax gibts keine Zierwicklungen und keinen Schraubrollenhalter.

...müsste Machbar sein...
....9 Ringe zuwenig, 11 zuviel...
...zweigeteilter Blank machts leichter..
..verdsmmter Weckesser bohrt nicht mehr..
...wenn der blank nur straff ist...
...klar goldener Winding Check..
Könnte klappen..
Könnte verdammt nochmal klappen..
Erstma Skizze, dann Materialliste..


----------



## Tikey0815

Jungs, es ist völlig egal ob die Tasse halb voll oder halb leer ist, wichtig ist nur wieviel guter Kaffee oder Tee noch da ist!   gilt übrigens auch für Rum und Whiskyflaschen


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wann nimmt man seinen Tee?
> 
> - morgens den Humpen zum Toast?
> - mittags irgendeinen Tee zum warm werden am Angelgewässer?
> - nachmittags den kultivierten High Tea?


Morgens der große (China Bone) Humpen (~0,4 - 0,5l), am Angelgewässer Thermobecher oder Emailletasse, Nachmittags eher robuster Gefäße weil kleine Hände gerne von Papas Tee naschen und ich angst ums gute Porzellan habe 


Jason schrieb:


> Meiner Frau hab ich verboten meine AB Tasse in die Spülmaschiene zu reinigen. Mit der Zeit würde sie sonst ausblassen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Meine Tasse wird 1-2 mal im Monat von einer wohlmeinenden Kollegin gereinigt (ich glaube sie hat Angst, dass meine Tasse andernfalls ein Seuchenherd wird) - ich finde es relativ sinnlos jeden Tag im Büro die Tasse zu spülen. Nur ich trinke daraus und sie fehlt niemand anderen. Ausserdem hält sie in meiner Abwesenheit Azubis und Kollegen von meinem Schreibtisch fern


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Morgens der große (China Bone) Humpen (~0,4 - 0,5l), am Angelgewässer Thermobecher oder Emailletasse, Nachmittags eher robuster Gefäße weil kleine Hände gerne von Papas Tee naschen und ich angst ums gute Porzellan habe
> 
> Meine Tasse wird 1-2 mal im Monat von einer wohlmeinenden Kollegin gereinigt (ich glaube sie hat Angst, dass meine Tasse andernfalls ein Seuchenherd wird) - ich finde es relativ sinnlos jeden Tag im Büro die Tasse zu spülen. Nur ich trinke daraus und sie fehlt niemand anderen. Ausserdem hält sie in meiner Abwesenheit Azubis und Kollegen von meinem Schreibtisch fern


Ich glaube um das Thema Büro-Tasse und wer sie wie behandelt, aus ihnen trinken darf, kann man Bibliotheken füllen und Hundertjährige Kriege führen. 

In Puncto Tasse Tee am Nachmittag hat mich am meisten meine Urgroßmutter geprägt. Sie und ihre Freundinnen waren noch echte Damen. Nicht unbedingt am abgespreizten kleinen Finger an der der Tasse erkennbar, sondern von der Herzenswärme und Lebensweisheit her. Aus einer hundsordinären Tasse Tee und einem Metwurschbrot machten sie im Handumdrehen einen High Tea - eine liebe Zeremonie. Da lernte ich auch ohne jedes harsche Wort, wie man zartes Porzellan mit Respekt behandelt, es eben nicht bei wildem Spiel zerbricht und dieses simple und immer wiederkehrende Ereignis des nachmittäglichen Tees als kleines Fest zelebriert. Da fiel es dann auch einem Zappelphilipp wie mir nicht schwer, auch mal still zu sitzen. Am allerwenigsten, wenn sich die Damen alle zwei Wochen im Café Fischer trafen, um dort den Tee und etwas Gebäck zu nehmen.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Entwicklung des nächsten Großprojekts, lieber @Minimax ! 
Die Rute soll dann DIE Universalrute werden? Oder ist sie für spezielle Unternehmungen gedacht?
Die vom Standard abweichenden Längen sind ja interessant. Ob der Hersteller das „nur” macht um sich von anderen abzuheben?


#tri-cast
Habe eben den Ring von Hand in eine fischbare Position gebogen. Nichts hat geknackt (nur meine Knochen) oder sonstige unheilankündigende Geräusche gemacht. Perfekt ist die Ringstellung noch nicht, aber problemlos nutzbar sollte die Peitsche jetzt sein.
Auf der Schwesterrutenrolle hab ich (glaub ich) 5 Pfund Maxima (0,20er in etwa), auf die neue kommt dann wohl testweise die gleiche Strippe in 4lb Tragkraft (etwa 0,17mm). Das sollte gut passen. Für die Döbelei auf Biegen und Brechen werde ich diese Rute wohl selten nehmen und für Weitwurfaktionen auch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> d scien
> Glückwunsch zur Entwicklung des nächsten Großprojekts, lieber @Minimax !



Vielen lieben Dank, aber bitte, lieber Herr Kollege, ich bitte um Diskretion, Druck wäre in in dieser Projektphase kontraproduktiv. Es kann nur um Vorstudien gehen. Vermutlich ist es nur ein Hirngespenst. Aber es würde schon toll sein, mal wieder etwas zu bauen. Naj mal sehen, gibt noch viel anderes, dringendes in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - „dringendes” - na da ist wohl der ganze Stammtisch gespannt...



#tassen
Früher habe ich relativ viel Schwarzen Tee getrunken, heute an „heißen Getränken” nur noch schwarzen Kaffee und relativ dünn angemischte Maggi Klare Gemüsebrühe. Ja, das ist natürlich schon fast auf dem „Niveau” vom Angeln im FoPu, aber die eine oder andere geschmackliche Entgleisung sei mir angesichts des sonst untadeligen Lebenswandels verziehen (bittebitte!).
Den Tee trank ich aus handgedrehten Tonschalen, die befreundete Töpfer schufen. Kaffee wird aus schlichten Porzellantassen getrunken und die Brühe aus einer rustikalen Tasse einer ortsansässigen Keramikerin. Bier aus der Flasche, so schmeckts doch am besten.

#rutenbau
Im Prinzip reizt mich dies genauso wie die Herstellung von Posen (danke an Wurzelsepp - die Materialien sind gut gelagert, aber leider noch nicht be- oder verarbeitet worden). Die Spitzenveredelung nach Art des Hauses Minimax zur besseren optischen Bißanzeige wäre eine überschaubare Aufgabe.
Allein die Muße fehlt. Falls, was ich natürlich nicht hoffe, ein totaler Lockdown oder häusliche Quarantäne anstehen sollte wäre das die Chance.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mmhmm, uuuh... wer hätte gedacht, das der süsszüngige Versucher und Verführer in Gestalt unseres Daten- und Faktenorientiertesten Bruders mit dem perfekten Blank auftritt..
> Ich habe einen heiligen Eid geleistet, nie wieder zu bauen, bis ich nicht das perfekte Rezept für die Minimax Mk.IV habe.
> Ich habe aber niemals den Ükelbrüdern, den Flussgöttern und nicht zuletzt mir geschworen, dass es keine Mk. III1/2 geben könnte.. und der von Nordi verlinkte Blank könnte im Lichte dieses Angeljahres geeignet sein.
> Ich bin in stärkster Versuchung. Und ich werde nachdenken und die Marktlage kritisch überprüfen.
> Aber eines Sage ich Euch gleich, wenn ich nochmal zi Wickelgsrn und 2kLack greife, aus dem Hause Minimax gibts keine Zierwicklungen und keinen Schraubrollenhalter.
> 
> ...müsste Machbar sein...
> ....9 Ringe zuwenig, 11 zuviel...
> ...zweigeteilter Blank machts leichter..
> ..verdsmmter Weckesser bohrt nicht mehr..
> ...wenn der blank nur straff ist...
> ...klar goldener Winding Check..
> Könnte klappen..
> Könnte verdammt nochmal klappen..
> Erstma Skizze, dann Materialliste..


Dieses fertige Produkt formt sich recht schnell und deutlich vor meinem geistigen Auge. Vor allem weil es auch genau bei mir auf den Nerv trifft. Was den Griff, dessen Bohrung und den groben Formschliff angeht, würde ich dir dringend empfehlen, dich mal mit Tackle24 in Verbindung zu setzen. Auch wenn die was nicht fix & foxi im Angebot haben, sind die immer offen für Fragen & Antworten.

Zur Beringung und dem Griff muss man nicht viel Worte verlieren, weil du da ja eh eigene Vorstellungen hast und den entsprechenden eigenen Geschmack. Das wäre dann nur dreiste Einmischung.

Aber ich weiss jetzt schon, dass es eine beneidenswert schöne *Mk. IV miniMAX all River Rod* wird.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber @Minimax: Deine Gedankenspiele bezüglich einer MK IIIeinhalb respektive MK IV klingen spannend! Ich wünsche Dir einen produktiven Planungsprozess und ein glückliches Händchen bei der Umsetzung. Und ich freue mich natürlich auf eine Dokumentation des Weges zur perfekten Rute.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax
> #rutenbau
> Im Prinzip reizt mich dies genauso wie die Herstellung von Posen (danke an Wurzelsepp - die Materialien sind gut gelagert, aber leider noch nicht be- oder verarbeitet worden). Die Spitzenveredelung nach Art des Hauses Minimax zur besseren optischen Bißanzeige wäre eine überschaubare Aufgabe.
> Allein die Muße fehlt. Falls, was ich natürlich nicht hoffe, ein totaler Lockdown oder häusliche Quarantäne anstehen sollte wäre das die Chance.



Nur gut das manche Sachen bei guter Lagerung nicht schlechter werden. Meine Federkiele liegen zum Teil schon über Jahre und sind entsprechend endfest geworden. 
Federkiele von 10+ sind bei mir keine seltenheit wenn nicht sogar welche mit 20 Jahren noch in meiner Kiste liegen 

Dadurch das ich eine Rutenbaustation von einen befreundeten Angler bekommen hab, ein Danke nochmal dafür, kann ich jetzt nach etwas Umbauarbeit auch loslegen mir Ruten aus Recycling -  Abfallteilen zu bauen. Ich bin gespannt auf euere Projekte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Selbermachen reizt mich ja auch bei vielen Dingen, nur scheitert dass an der Zeit. Wer jetzt von "Prioritäten setzen" spricht hat wohl eher keine Vollzeit+ Stelle und keine Familie mit kleinem Kind. Insofern schaue ich euch hier neidisch über die Schulter und freue mich wenn eine der Gaben bei mir landet.
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf @Minimax neues Rutenbauprojekt, die SLB ist ja mittlerweile in meinem Rutenwald integriert (sie darf bei SJ stehen) und ist handwerklich und von den verwendeten Materialien  her eine wirklich wirklich wundervolle Rute. Einziger Wehmutstropfen ist, dass ein Fliegenblank als Döbelrute für Grund- und Posenangeln in etwa so geeignet ist wie ne halbgar gekochte Spaghetti.
Bislang kam sie leider nur selten zum Einsatz, und wenn dann mit sehr leichten selbsthakmontagen. Wundervoll gefühlvoll in Drill, ich habe überlegt ob man sie mit einem Knoten im Spitzenbereich etwas versteifen Kann, aber in einem bin ich mir sicher: wenn @Minimax das Projekt angehen wird und wenn der von Daniel Düsentrieb @Nordlichtangler empfohlene Blank hält was er verspricht, dann wird das eine Rute werden nach denen sich die gemeine Laube die Flossen lecken wird.

Ich bin gespannt und arbeite insgeheim bereits Pläne aus wie ich die MK III,V in meine Sammlung bekommen kann


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

skyduck schrieb:


> Das geht wirklich echt super, war wieder ein super Tipp von @Fantastic Fishing. Sein Blog ist da echt oft  eine Goldgrube.



Danke für dein Feedback! Ich nehme an, die Sphere ist schon auf dem Weg, der Stock gefällt dir doch gar nicht?   

Weitermachen, Übels.


----------



## geomas

@Kochtopf - hast Du nach dem Umzug jetzt eigentlich auch noch andere Gewässer im Umfeld? Die Fulle hat sich ja dann und wann (ich interpretiere frei) als herzlose, teils garstige Geliebte gezeigt und ein Alternativgewässer wäre sicher nicht gänzlich unangebracht.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> @Kochtopf - hast Du nach dem Umzug jetzt eigentlich auch noch andere Gewässer im Umfeld? Die Fulle hat sich ja dann und wann (ich interpretiere frei) als herzlose, teils garstige Geliebte gezeigt und ein Alternativgewässer wäre sicher nicht gänzlich unangebracht.


Ich liebe die garstige alte Xanthippe - ich bin ja nur vom Ortsteil in die "Kernstadt" gezogen. Hier gibt es mit der Warme (@Jason S Hausgewässer) ein Salmonidengewässer, das prinzipiell erst nach einer Impfung mit 200kg laichbereiten 60+ Döbeln für mich interessant wird. Ansonsten gibt es den Edersee, der zuallererst als Nachteil hat, dass er ein See ist. Die Eder ist für Gastangler kaum zu bekommen, zu @MS aus G  fahre ich jetzt statt 53 nur noch 40 Min, in der Werra, deutlich weiter weg, fängt man am ehesten Salzhering (Danke für die Abwasserleitung, K+S, ihr Arschkrampen!)...
@Jason will mich nächstes Jahr mal mit zum Forelleln mitnehmen, ich bin jetzt schon gespannt aber ansonsten liebe ich wie gesagt meine Fuldastrecke. Ich würde bestimmt auch eine Fuldastrecke näher an meinem Wohnort bekommen wenn ich den Verein wechsel - aber ob da auch so schöne Döbels, Barben etc. drin schwimmen - ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Aufklärung! Dann wünsche ich Dir deutlich mehr 60+Döbel als KaliSalzheringe (unfaßbar, bin inhaltlich ganz bei Dir!).


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Rute sieht aus wie frisch geleckt. Kann es sein dass sie aufgearbeitet wurde?
> Aber wirklich ein feiner Stock den Du da wieder abgegraben hast.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke Heinz, 
ich vermute, daß die Rute aus einem Nachlaß stammt und wenig gefischt wurde. An eine Aufarbeitung glaube ich nicht.
Das Futteral aus richtig dickem Baumwollstoff ist vermutlich original, die Spitzen kamen in einem superstabilen Plastikröhrchen, ganz sicher alte Ware.
Eine der Spitzen (die abgebildete) ist mit Sicherheit original, bei den anderen 3 Wechsel-Spitzen bin ich nicht sicher (da sind die Drahtringe noch enger).
Diese drei Spitzen würde ich evtl. auch für „Farbbehandlungsexperimente” heranziehen. Die Spitzen der Schwester-Rute waren offenbar vom Verkäufer bemalt worden.
Ob ich mir wie @skyduck neue Ersatzspitzen mit „guten Ringen” besorge muß ich noch überlegen. Die Rute war sehr billig, die Original-Überschubspitzen sind es leider nicht (um die £25 plus Versand).


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Selbermachen reizt mich ja auch bei vielen Dingen, nur scheitert dass an der Zeit. Wer jetzt von "Prioritäten setzen" spricht hat wohl eher keine Vollzeit+ Stelle und keine Familie mit kleinem Kind. Insofern schaue ich euch hier neidisch über die Schulter und freue...


Das sagst Du was!
Bin auch gespannt wie es bei mir nächstes Jahr aussieht.
Alles Kids sind nun in der Schule und haben Hobbys. Gemeinsam lernen, ausser an 2 Tagen die Woche ist immer Training. Hinzu kommt nun noch ein großes Gartengrundstück plus 2. für Gemüse. Jetzt gerade geht es. Kurzarbeit, Traingseinheiten finden nicht statt, im Garten kann man nicht viel machen.
Schmiede schon gedanklich Notfallpläne. Sehe mich schon mit Funkbissanzeiger und Methodfeeder ne Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis zum Frühstück im Auto dösend und ab u an mal Pickern oder Swingen.   
Letzter Strohhalm der Hoffnung - Rotaugen beissen auch vor der Morgendämmerung. 
Prioritäten muß man schon setzen - bei mir ist es eben die Familie und die gemeinsame Zeit.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ^ da bewundere ich Euch Familienväter aufrichtig. Wie Ihr alles unter einen Hut bekommt - erstaunlich.
Ich hätte nicht die Energie für Vollzeitarbeit, Familie und noch ein intensiv gepflegtes Hobby.
Da sind die Individuen vermutlich auch unterschiedlich disponiert, manche brauchen kaum Schlaf, andere sind ohne genug Ruhe nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## Andal

Für den Rutenbau muss man einfach einen Raum "zu viel" haben. Einen wo man einfach die Tür zumacht, alles liegen bleibt und ausser einem selber keiner reingeht. Wenn man immer alles wegräumen muss, weil der Tisch fürs Abendessen gebraucht wird, oder man sein Projekt vor Kind, Hund, Katze, Maus, oder anderen neugierigen Mitbewohnern schützen muss, "die nur mal eben kucken" wollen, hat man schon verloren!

Genau an dem Platz scheitert es auch bei mir. Wer schon mal einen Kork geschliffen hat, der weiss auch, dass das etwas stauben kann. Mitten in der Wohnstube eher ungünstig. Die Bude ist genau um dieses eine Zimmer zu klein!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Prioritäten muß man schon setzen - bei mir ist es eben die Familie und die gemeinsame Zeit.



Frau in den Dauerurlaub und Kinder aufs Internat schicken. Irgendwann in 15 Jahren, nach massenhaft Döbel, Plötz und Aland, die Familie wieder vereinen. Die Kinder sind erwachsen und werden selbstverständlich selber angeln, die Frau dank Kokosnüssen und Karibikkur keinen Tag gealtert sein und alles ist perfekt gemanaged. So schwer is et nich!


----------



## geomas

#spitzensache

Okay, dann werde ich es mal versuchen - Wechselspitzen, die irgendwie etwas Farbe vertragen könnten. 
Priorität Nr. 1 ist ne möglichst gute Sichtbarkeit, geschmackliche Erwägungen stelle ich mal zurück.
Für die Methode Minimax* bräuchte ich buntes Bindegarn und dann „Rutenlack/Schnell-Lack/Bindelack”??
Gibts da Unterschiede? Braucht man speziellen Verdünner, welche Pinsel sind zu empfehlen? Und habt Ihr sonst noch Hinweise? Oder einen Link?
Bevorzugen würde ich zunächst „Fertiglack”, den man nicht aus mehreren Komponenten anmischen muß.
Es geht in diesem Fall nicht um Perfektion, sondern um erste Versuche.

Hole ich mir Garn, Lack, Pinsel bei einem spezialisierten Rutenbau-Händler oder im gut sortierten Künstlerbedarf/Modellbaugeschäft (und im Nähparadies)?






Die Versuchs-Spitzen. Anfangen würde ich wohl mit dem Bereich zwischen Spitzenring und dem 2. Ring, nicht mehr.
Sind etwa 7-8cm. Falls das gut klappt, würde ich evtl. weitere Spitzen großzügiger wickeln.



*) https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-5109646


----------



## Andal

Und dann kann das auch etwas ins Geld gehen. Man baut ja schließlich nicht irgendwas, aus irgend was auf irgend was zusammen. Am Anfang tut es sicher die selber geschusterte Rutenbaubank, aber dann schielt man nach der Elnetti... was sind schon über 1.000,- €!?

Wenn eh schon am Ende des Geldes immer einiges an Monat überig bleibt, wird's vielleicht etwas knapp!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rutenbaugarn in orange, gelb usw.  (Fuji, Fishhawk, Gudebrod....) gibts zB hier:








						Bindegarn Garn Nylon Stärke C Länge 150m viele Farben Rutenbau Reparatur Blank  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Bindegarn Garn Nylon Stärke C Länge 150m viele Farben Rutenbau Reparatur Blank in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Einkomponentenlack gibt es zB von Balzer:








						Rutenbau JB   div. Rutenbauzubehör  z.B. Lack,  Bindegarn,  Rollenhalter,  Kork  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Rutenbau JB   div. Rutenbauzubehör  z.B. Lack,  Bindegarn,  Rollenhalter,  Kork in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Pinsel reichen die günstigsten die es gibt(1€ Ware vom Tedi, McGeil oder anderen).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vorfixiertes Garn verfärbt nicht so wie unfixiertes Garn durch den Lack:








						Bindegarn Vorxiert NCP Stärke C viele Farben Garn Rutenbau Blank  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Bindegarn Vorxiert NCP Stärke C viele Farben Garn Rutenbau Blank in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Wie das Garn später unterm Lack aussieht kannst du testen, indem du einige Windungen auf den Blank wickelst und dads dann mit Wasser befeuchtest(so sieht es dann später lackiert aus).


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> #spitzensache
> 
> Okay, dann werde ich es mal versuchen - Wechselspitzen, die irgendwie etwas Farbe vertragen könnten.
> Priorität Nr. 1 ist ne möglichst gute Sichtbarkeit, geschmackliche Erwägungen stelle ich mal zurück.
> Für die Methode Minimax* bräuchte ich buntes Bindegarn und dann „Rutenlack/Schnell-Lack/Bindelack”??
> Gibts da Unterschiede? Braucht man speziellen Verdünner, welche Pinsel sind zu empfehlen? Und habt Ihr sonst noch Hinweise? Oder einen Link?
> Bevorzugen würde ich zunächst „Fertiglack”, den man nicht aus mehreren Komponenten anmischen muß.
> Es geht in diesem Fall nicht um Perfektion, sondern um erste Versuche.
> 
> Hole ich mir Garn, Lack, Pinsel bei einem spezialisierten Rutenbau-Händler oder im gut sortierten Künstlerbedarf/Modellbaugeschäft (und im Nähparadies)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Versuchs-Spitzen. Anfangen würde ich wohl mit dem Bereich zwischen Spitzenring und dem 2. Ring, nicht mehr.
> Sind etwa 7-8cm. Falls das gut klappt, würde ich evtl. weitere Spitzen großzügiger wickeln.
> 
> 
> 
> *) https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-5109646


Für das Vorhaben unbedingt "vorfixiertes Garn" besorgen - das hält seine Farbe, ohne viel Aufwand und dann einfach einen fertigen 1k Lack nehmen. Die gibts für kleines Geld in kleinen Buddeln, gleich mit Pinselchen im Deckel im Angelladen.

Richtig ansetzen, mit 2k Flexcoat, würde ich hier nicht. Sieht vielleicht auf den ersten Blick besser aus, macht aber die dünnen Spitzen auch gleich um einen guten Happen steifer.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Frau in den Dauerurlaub und Kinder aufs Internat schicken. Irgendwann in 15 Jahren, nach massenhaft Döbel, Plötz und Aland, die Familie wieder vereinen. Die Kinder sind erwachsen und werden selbstverständlich selber angeln, die Frau dank Kokosnüssen und Karibikkur keinen Tag gealtert sein und alles ist perfekt gemanaged. So schwer is et nich!


Ich wäre die trostloseste und kümmerlichste Gestalt welche man je am Wasser mit einer Rute in der Hand gesehen hätte.
Schon allein der Gedanke zieht meine Brust zusammen.


----------



## geomas

Super, vielen Dank! 
Also vorfixiert, Stärke C, Farbe nach Gusto. 
Ich freu mich auf die Bastelei!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf die Bastelei!



Ich mich auf's Ergebnis(foto).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich wäre die trostloseste und kümmerlichste Gestalt welche man je am Wasser mit einer Rute in der Hand gesehen hätte.
> Schon allein der Gedanke zieht meine Brust zusammen.



Hast Recht, kein Internat, die Kinder müssen direkt zur Bundeswehr.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank!
> Also vorfixiert, Stärke C, Farbe nach Gusto.
> Ich freu mich auf die Bastelei!


Ich bin sehr gespannt drauf. Meine Spitzen habe ich ja lackiert mit Sprühlack aus der Dose (ja wahr wieder eine ungeduldige Quick and Dirty Lösung). Wirklich zufrieden bin ich da nicht mit. Die sind allerdings auch sehr sehr dünn in 0,5 und 0,75. Da wäre eine Bindung wahrscheinlich besser aber ich frage mich ob die dann nicht direkt steif werden und die Aktion dann komisch wird , da sie vermutlich selbst bei dünnsten Garn fast das doppelte an Volumen bekommen würden. Welche Stärke haben denn deine Experimentierspitzen? Ist auf jeden Fall ein Thema welches mich brennend interessiert.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mist! Da will man schnell nach Hause, weil dort ein fettes Paket darauf wartet, ausgepackt zu werden und dann ist die  Bahnstrecke gesperrt. Jetzt wird es mindestens 75 min langer bis zum Unboxing meiner neuen Unterwasserdrohne dauern! Wenn mit dem Teil alles in Ordnung ist, wird sie Donnerstag auf ihre erste Tauchfahrt zu den Brassen, Rotaugen und Karpfen im Teich unseres Vereinsvorsitzenden gehen. Screenshots gibt es natürlich exklusiv im Ükel!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast Recht, kein Internat, die Kinder müssen direkt zur Bundeswehr.


Um Gottes Willen! Meine Kinder sollen Hetero bleiben!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen! Meine Kinder sollen Hetero bleiben!



Wieso deine? Gibt es eine gemeinsame Vergangenheit mit @rustaweli seiner Frau?


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wieso deine? Gibt es eine gemeinsame Vergangenheit mit @rustaweli seiner Frau?


Nein, mit @rustaweli


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, mit @rustaweli



Keine weiteren Fragen, Herr Oberfeldwebel.


----------



## geomas

So, das vom Professor empfohlene vorfixierte Bindegarn ist bestellt, Rutenlack (mir wurde der schnelltrocknende im Glas mit Pinsel drin empfohlen) hab ich eben im Angelladen geholt.
Bin sehr gespannt, ob ich das hinbekomme.
Vermutlich siehts dann aus, als ob ich ne 2cm dicke Zuckerstange oben an die Rute gebunden hätte.

@skyduck - die alten Überschubspitzen sind sehr dünn, dünner als die meisten modernen Quivertips.

Ach ja, evtl. könnte ich auch weißes Bindegarn mit vorhandener Acryl-Neonfarbe übermalen und dann mit Rutenlack sichern.
Hab ein paar wertlose beschädigte „Übungsspitzen”, die mit billigen Gebrauchtruten mitgeliefert worden waren und jetzt einen letzten Dienst leisten können..


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Fragen, Herr Oberfeldwebel.


Jawohl Herr KaLeu!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe die garstige alte Xanthippe - ich bin ja nur vom Ortsteil in die "Kernstadt" gezogen. Hier gibt es mit der Warme (@Jason S Hausgewässer) ein Salmonidengewässer, das prinzipiell erst nach einer Impfung mit 200kg laichbereiten 60+ Döbeln für mich interessant wird. Ansonsten gibt es den Edersee, der zuallererst als Nachteil hat, dass er ein See ist. Die Eder ist für Gastangler kaum zu bekommen, zu @MS aus G  fahre ich jetzt statt 53 nur noch 40 Min, in der Werra, deutlich weiter weg, fängt man am ehesten Salzhering (Danke für die Abwasserleitung, K+S, ihr Arschkrampen!)...
> @Jason will mich nächstes Jahr mal mit zum Forelleln mitnehmen, ich bin jetzt schon gespannt aber ansonsten liebe ich wie gesagt meine Fuldastrecke. Ich würde bestimmt auch eine Fuldastrecke näher an meinem Wohnort bekommen wenn ich den Verein wechsel - aber ob da auch so schöne Döbels, Barben etc. drin schwimmen - ich weiss es nicht.


Und dann sind da noch die Teiche, die ich entdeckt habe. Zwei mal waren wir schon zusammen da, meine ich. Und die Diemel ist quasi auch um die Ecke für dich. Und wenn wir eine Stunde Fahrt auf uns nehmen, sind wir bei Adi am Baggersee. Es gibt genug Gewässer, wo wir , wenn es dir Recht ist, in Zukunft aufschlagen können. Unsere Frauen werden schon das ein oder andere mal uns ziehen lassen. Über Nacht natürlich auch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, das vom Professor empfohlene vorfixierte Bindegarn ist bestellt, Rutenlack der schnelltrocknende im Glas



Ja, an das vorfixierte hatte ich garnicht Gedacht, das ist natürlich viel besser sichtbar, ein wichtiger Hinweis von @Professor Tinca 
Ich hab einfach orangenses Bindegarn von Askari A oder D, ich vergesse immer welches, aber auf jeden Fall das dünnere verwendet.
Diesen leichten Rutenlack habe ich ebenfalls zum fixieren verwendet, und zwar nur zwei Anstriche. 
2k ist da, wie the @Andal richtig bemerkt hat, nicht nötig sondern durch seine Dicke und Festigkeit sogar kontraproduktiv.
Mein Garn wird dann auf dem dunklen Blank ebenfalls dunkler, hellt sich aber beim Trocknen wieder auf.
Ein letzter Wickeltip: bereite gleich mehrere Monoschlingen zum fixieren vor und verteile sie auf der Arbeitsfläche, denn wenn man dann fertig mit der wickelei ist und fixieren will, neigen die Monoschlingen zum Spurlosen verschwinden.
Lege Dir ausserdem ne halbe Rasierklinge zum Bündigen Abschneiden des Garns zurecht, alles andere ist zu stumpf.
Und mach ruhig ein paar Testwicklungen- das erspart hampelei und fluchen, Wenn's an die richtige Wicklung geht.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und @geomas , nimm das dickste, Schwerste Buch das Du finden kannst und wickle dadurch. Einst gab es dafür Telegonbücher. Oder Du beschwerst irgendein Buch, zum Beispiel den Feininger oder irgendeine kostbare Erstausgabe orntlich.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Im Prinzip reizt mich dies genauso wie die Herstellung von Posen (danke an Wurzelsepp - die Materialien sind gut gelagert, aber leider noch nicht be- oder verarbeitet worden)


Das ist an mir vorbei gegangen, dass du mit dem Gedanken spielst, Posen zu bauen. Trau dich mal, wenn es die Zeit zu lässt. @Professor Tinca hat auch mal seine ersten Versuche vorgestellt und das Ergebnis konnte sich sehen lassen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und @geomas , nimm das dickste, Schwerste Buch das Du finden kannst und wickle dadurch. Einst gab es dafür Telegonbücher. Oder Du beschwerst irgendein Buch, zum Beispiel den Feininger oder irgendeine kostbare Erstausgabe orntlich.


Dann sollte man schon zu einem Klassiker der Weltliteratur greifen


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure Tipps!

Etwas Sorge macht mir tatsächlich der sehr geringe Durchmesser der Quivertips. 
Aber letztlich bin ich ja nicht unter Zeitdruck und kann in Ruhe austüfteln, was mir am besten gefällt, was sich gut macht und was auch nicht.
Als Buch habe ich mal schnell (weil das Thema „Kaleun” „auftauchte”) Die Festung gegriffen. Buchheim bietet 1470 Seiten, vielleicht hab ich noch nen dickeren James Ellroy als Plan B.

Hab schon ein paar Wickel-Videos gesehen, am besten gefiel mir tatsächlich die Anleitung durch den kürzlich erwähnten Nicht-mehr-Korkbohrer.


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann sollte man schon zu einem Klassiker der Weltliteratur greifen


 An Weltliteratur hab ich nur de Sade. 
Und der kommt leider recht dünn daher.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sorry wenn ich da so reingrätsche, aber ich habe mal wieder etwas wiederentdeckt und wollte mal fragen - kennt das jemand, oder hat es gar schon benutzt?
Habe ich gerade in meiner Messymüllhalde wiederentdeckt..
Eigentlich bloß ein winziges Scherbrett, könnte aber ungeahnte Möglichkeiten bieten.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade in meiner Messymüllhalde wiederentdeckt..
> Eigentlich bloß ein winziges Scherbrett, könnte aber ungeahnte Möglichkeiten bieten.. .



Scheint sich ja durchgesetzt zu haben, ich meine, wir alle hier angeln tagaus, tagein mit dem Felix


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> An Weltliteratur hab ich nur de Sade.
> Und der kommt leider recht dünn daher.


Zur Not nimmste Bukowskis "Opus Pistorum" in der gedigenen Schweinslederausgabe für den Connaisseur..


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Scheint sich ja durchgesetzt zu haben, ich meine, wir alle hier angeln tagaus, tagein mit dem Felix



Jaa schon - aber trotzdem...
Das Ding war auch unverschämt teuer.. .


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich da so reingrätsche, aber ich habe mal wieder etwas wiederentdeckt und wollte mal fragen - kennt das jemand, oder hat es gar schon benutzt?
> Habe ich gerade in meiner Messymüllhalde wiederentdeckt..
> Eigentlich bloß ein winziges Scherbrett, könnte aber ungeahnte Möglichkeiten bieten.. .


Neumodisch heißt das Sideplaner, ich brauche es zum Schleppfischen und ist auch großer wegen der Köder. Bei guter Strömung klappt das aber auch an Flüssen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja klar - so Teile in groß hat man auf jedem besseren Boot.
Und zum Wallern habe ich davon schon einige selbst gebaut.
Aber so klein könnte man ja ganz andere Dinge damit anstellen.
Döbeln zum Bleistift... .


----------



## Minimax

Also in Friedfischkalibergrösse gibts da natürlich die ganze bunte weite Welt der Lutscherposen.a ber gut, erstmal auszuprobieren


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zur Not nimmste Bukowskis "Opus Pistorum" in der gedigenen Schweinslederausgabe für den Connaisseur..



Meine Bukowskis sind allesamt dürre Paperbacks von KiWi, dtv und Fischer.
Der Entschluß steht: Buchheim soll es richten.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich da so reingrätsche, aber ich habe mal wieder etwas wiederentdeckt und wollte mal fragen - kennt das jemand, oder hat es gar schon benutzt?
> Habe ich gerade in meiner Messymüllhalde wiederentdeckt..
> Eigentlich bloß ein winziges Scherbrett, könnte aber ungeahnte Möglichkeiten bieten.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 360913
> Anhang anzeigen 360911
> Anhang anzeigen 360912
> Anhang anzeigen 360914
> Anhang anzeigen 360915
> Anhang anzeigen 360916


 musst du nächstes mal mitbringen hier am Flüsschen, könnte da klappen


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Also in Friedfischkalibergrösse gibts da natürlich die ganze bunte weite Welt der Lutscherposen.a ber gut, erstmal auszuprobieren



Klar - aber die driften natürlich nichtmal ansatzweise so weit.


----------



## geomas

Ich finde den FELIX richtig spannend, zum Friedfischen erscheint mir die Konstruktion aber zu unhandlich zu sein.
Hoffentlich kannst Du das Teil bei Gelegenheit mal einsetzen und berichten.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde den FELIX richtig spannend, zum Friedfischen erscheint mir die Konstruktion aber zu unhandlich zu sein.
> Hoffentlich kannst Du es bei Gelegenheit mal einsetzen und berichten.



Das ist natürlich keine hochsensible Stippose, aber mit 7cm Länge auch kein Trumm - ich denke mit 120cm Vorfach so ganz nah ans Gesträuch treiben lassen, könnte neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen.. .


----------



## Andal

Der "Felix" war als Strömungskiller gedacht, als Pose und nicht als Schlepphilfe. Er funktionierte auch gut. Aber vor allem deswegen, weil er die entsprechende Größe hatte. Leider für den praktischen Gebrauch als Friedfischpose viel zu groß. Deswegen wurde sie auch so ein Gebrauchsschlager.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Der "Felix" war als Strömungskiller gedacht, als Pose und nicht als Schlepphilfe. Er funktionierte auch gut. Aber vor allem deswegen, weil er die entsprechende Größe hatte. Leider für den praktischen Gebrauch als Friedfischpose viel zu groß. Deswegen wurde sie auch so ein Gebrauchsschlager.


Mit ner Pilotkugel am langen Vorfach müsste das doch gut funktionieren? Ich denke die Bissanzeige wäre das Problem, oder?


----------



## Andal

Irgendwie gehen würde es sicher. Aber dann hängt auch reichlich Klimbim am Seil. Da muss sich jeder die Frage stellen, ob er das will. Mit ist das zu viel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehen würde es sicher. Aber dann hängt auch reichlich Klimbim am Seil. Da muss sich jeder die Frage stellen, ob er das will. Mit ist das zu viel.


Du weisst ich bin schon bei "Vorfach" raus ^^


----------



## Minimax

Also, das was der FELIX (ich spüre, hier bildet sich gerade eine Ükel-Obskures-Tackle- Legende, ähnlch dem MARDON) ja maqchen soll, ähnlich den Lutscherposen (und den früheren Fluted FLoats) das Vogelflügel Auftriebsprinzip in horizontaler Ebene nutzen, und dann die Montage wie ein Drachen ans andere Ufer tragen und dort halten.
Das klappt bestimmt auch bei entsprechend starker Strömung. Meine Bedenken kommen eher aus der RIchtung Werfen, Einholen, Drillen und dem genussvollen einsatz leichten Geräts.
Schätze, der Brocken ist nichts für ne Ultra, z.B. 
Oder auch für ne Plus.
Wo belibt die Eleganz, das Schöne, der Genuss?
Aber dennoch, wenn es ein Heim für Obskures Tackle gibt, so ists der Ükel und seine Mitglieder.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du weisst ich bin schon bei "Vorfach" raus ^^


Ich liebe Dich!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich liebe Dich!


Bruder einer anderen Mutter :-*


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich da so reingrätsche, aber ich habe mal wieder etwas wiederentdeckt und wollte mal fragen - kennt das jemand, oder hat es gar schon benutzt?
> Habe ich gerade in meiner Messymüllhalde wiederentdeckt..
> Eigentlich bloß ein winziges Scherbrett, könnte aber ungeahnte Möglichkeiten bieten.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 360913
> Anhang anzeigen 360911
> Anhang anzeigen 360912
> Anhang anzeigen 360914
> Anhang anzeigen 360915
> Anhang anzeigen 360916


ich mag ja so Teile, vor allem Cormoran hat einiges an eigenartigen Posen gehabt


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich mag ja so Teile, vor allem Cormoran hat einiges an eigenartigen Posen gehabt
> Anhang anzeigen 360923


Ich seh schon, die Nächte werden länger, die sogenannten Tage Kälter, da schleichen die ganzen Ükels in ihre Gruselkabinette und Giftschränke und holen die wirklich bziarren Sachen heraus. Mehr davon, ich geniesse es


----------



## geomas

In den alten Angelbüchern finden sich ja auch die „Selbstanschlagposen” mit „Schwimmring” dran. 
Gebaut für die Angelei auf Makrelen und Hornhechte - ich kann mich aber irren.


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du weisst ich bin schon bei "Vorfach" raus ^^





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich liebe Dich!


Der Gerät ist einfach nicht ükelig. Nicht unbrauchbar - aber extremst unükelig!

Einer, dem ein Haken und 2-3 SSG Schrote Rig genug ist.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> In den alten Angelbüchern finden sich ja auch die „Selbstanschlagposen” mit „Schwimmring” dran.
> Gebaut für die Angelei auf Makrelen und Hornhechte - ich kann mich aber irren.


die linke ist so eine, habe auch noch eine ohne Namen


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, die Nächte werden länger, die sogenannten Tage Kälter, da schleichen die ganzen Ükels in ihre Gruselkabinette und Giftschränke und holen die wirklich bziarren Sachen heraus. Mehr davon, ich geniesse es


Heute noch einen "Wahnsinn" erfinden, den es noch nicht gab, dürfte schwer werden - sehr schwer. Aber uninteressant ist es auf keinen Fall, all diese Sachen zu betrachten. Selbsthebende Posen fürs Deadbaiting, mit Brausetabletten als Antrieb, oder die Krönung: der selbstanschlagende Rutenhalter...!


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich mag ja so Teile, vor allem Cormoran hat einiges an eigenartigen Posen gehabt
> Anhang anzeigen 360923


Wobei die Raketenpose nach Holger Menne gar nicht so schlecht gewesen sein soll. Die dazu gehörige Rute hätte ich gerne.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Der Gerät ist einfach nicht ükelig. Nicht unbrauchbar - aber extremst unükelig!
> 
> Einer, dem ein Haken und 2-3 SSG Schrote Rig genug ist.


Natürlich sind Einfachheit, Eleganz und Reduzierung aufs Maximum anerkannte Ükelwerte (für mich persönlich zumindest, ohne daraus eine Forserung abzuleiten)
Aber:
Ab einem gewissen Level der Verskillung, der Überkompliziertheit und der schieren Bizarrerie -und vor allem der Impraktikabilität- wird Gerät aber dann doch wieder ükelig in hohem Masse. Skalen, Drehrädchen und seltsame Linsen helfen, die Krönung ist natürlich Messingbauweise. Tim Burton ist auch ein Ükel, da bin ich ganz sicher.


----------



## Andal

Zwei Herzen wohnen eben in unsrer Brust. Das des ükeligen Specimen Hunters und das des Kurators.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Futtermehle für 2021 für den Januar abzuwickeln. Es flattern wieder charmante 120kg ins Haus.   

#prioritätensetzen #sockenschuss


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Futtermehle für 2021 für den Januar abzuwickeln. Es flattern wieder charmante 120kg ins Haus.
> 
> #prioritätensetzen #sockenschuss


Fahrstuhl fertig? 

;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Fahrstuhl fertig?
> 
> ;-)



Darum erst im Januar, gut erkannt.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *#prioritätensetzen #sockenschuss*


Genau diese "liebenswerten Eigenheiten", wie sie der Papa ante portas so treffend nannte, sind es ja, die den Ükel so liebenswert machen. Wären hier nur ganz normale Angler, wäre es ja nicht halb so schön. Also: Pflegt eure Vögel seid gut zu ihnen!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Futtermehle für 2021 für den Januar abzuwickeln. Es flattern wieder charmante 120kg ins Haus.
> 
> #prioritätensetzen #sockenschuss


ouh, fuxxx, ich hab nach 120kg gelesen 2021, und dachte ja, ok, fürn ganzes Jahr, der Junge betreibt halt emsige Vorratshaltung.  Das mit dem Januar hab ich erst jetzt wahrgenommen- 
holy, moly das isnt ne heftige Dosis für 8 Wochen. bitte unbedingt den 16er Haken aktuell halten!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Futtermehle für 2021 für den Januar abzuwickeln. Es flattern wieder charmante 120kg ins Haus.
> 
> #prioritätensetzen #sockenschuss


da bin ich mit meinen ca 5kg die ich dieses Jahr verbraucht habe dicht auf den Fersen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Thomas. schrieb:


> da bin ich mit meinen ca 5kg die ich dieses Jahr verbraucht habe dicht auf den Fersen



Insgesamt werden es wohl um die 250kg in 16 Futterfässern. Reicht dann für 3x Stippen an der Elbe.


----------



## geomas

Fanta füttert die Fische fett.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Fanta füttert die Fische fett.


Ein Poem, ein Poem!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich kopiere das "Mein Futter" von Kremkus nach Originalrezept und will es auch fürs Feedern und Method Feedern auflegen, da muss ich doch die Zutatenkiste füllen. Der Vorrat hält dann aber auch 2 Jahre, im Frühjahr stehen ja zumeist die mittlerweile traditionellen Stickfloat-Losefeedtaktiken an der Elbe an und im Sommer recht viel Plumsangeln mit dem MF.

Aber, aber...ich will eigentlich auch mit Vanille(biskuit) und Blutmehlen rumbasteln und dann wäre da noch ein Revival vom Rübsenmehl. Und natürlich geröstetes Maismehl. Muschelmehle. Garnehlenmehle. 

Auweia.


----------



## geomas

Ich dachte, ich hätte den Futtermagier in einem frühen Wettkampffilm gesehen, finde den aber gerade nicht.
Hier ist er in Aktion.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Einfachheit, Eleganz und Reduzierung aufs Maximum anerkannte Ükelwerte (für mich persönlich zumindest, ohne daraus eine Forserung abzuleiten)
> Aber:
> Ab einem gewissen Level der Verskillung, der Überkompliziertheit und der schieren Bizarrerie -und vor allem der Impraktikabilität- wird Gerät aber dann doch wieder ükelig in hohem Masse. Skalen, Drehrädchen und seltsame Linsen helfen, die Krönung ist natürlich Messingbauweise. Tim Burton ist auch ein Ükel, da bin ich ganz sicher.
> Anhang anzeigen 360926


Als ob die Borg in Großbritannien halt gemacht hätten XD


----------



## Andal

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als ob die Borg in Großbritannien halt gemacht hätten XD


Zumindest deren Oberlippe wäre mehr als steif genug!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Etwas Sorge macht mir tatsächlich der sehr geringe Durchmesser der Quivertips.
> Aber letztlich bin ich ja nicht unter Zeitdruck und kann in Ruhe austüfteln, was mir am besten gefällt, was sich gut macht und was auch nicht.
> Als Buch habe ich mal schnell (weil das Thema „Kaleun” „auftauchte”) Die Festung gegriffen. Buchheim bietet 1470 Seiten, vielleicht hab ich noch nen dickeren James Ellroy als Plan B.
> 
> Hab schon ein paar Wickel-Videos gesehen, am besten gefiel mir tatsächlich die Anleitung durch den kürzlich erwähnten Nicht-mehr-Korkbohrer.


Wenn dir die Wickelei zu viel wird und der dünne Spitzendurchmesser reicht, kannst du immer noch die Spitze nur einfach bzw. eben mehrfach auftragend anmalen.
Wieder Abwickeln geht bei regelgerecht gewickelt jedenfalls recht schnell.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man mit farbigen Spitzen nur mal herumprobieren will - Nagellack. Den bringt man auch problemlos wieder runter.


----------



## Jürgen57

Andal schrieb:


> Heute noch einen "Wahnsinn" erfinden, den es noch nicht gab, dürfte schwer werden - sehr schwer. Aber uninteressant ist es auf keinen Fall, all diese Sachen zu betrachten. Selbsthebende Posen fürs Deadbaiting, mit Brausetabletten als Antrieb, oder die Krönung: der selbstanschlagende Rutenhalter...!


Oder Angeln im homeoffice


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich mag ja so Teile, vor allem Cormoran hat einiges an eigenartigen Posen gehabt
> Anhang anzeigen 360923


Was soll ich sagen - bei uns gibt es nicht nur beim Großgerät gewisse Überschneidungen.. .


----------



## Racklinger

Soooo jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder mit einem kleinen Angelbericht. Der Geburtstagsmarathon im Herbst/Winter ist vorüber, die Kurzarbeit auch, jetzt bleiben wieder ein paar Minuten um zu tippen. 
Vor zwei Wochen war es soweit, ich hatte mein Abschlussfischen für dieses Jahr geplant. Das Wetter wurde doch langsam ziemlich greislig, sehr viel Nebel, aber einmal wollte ich noch raus ans Altwasser. Noch einmal ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis, nachdem mich die Donaufische so oft abgewiesen hatten. 
Also Sachen gepackt und raus ans Altwasser, aber Pustekuchen.... wegen Fischbesatz bis zum 30.11. gesperrt Guter Rat war jetzt teuer, auf die Donau hatte ich keine Lust und die Ausrüstung hatte ich auch nicht dabei.
Aber dann viel mir der kleine Graben ein, der zur Kläranlage führt. Den hatte ich schon immer wieder mal im Kopf zu beangeln und drum jetzt oder nie. Die 2,40 m Picker hatte ich dabei und auch die 2,70 Posenrute (eigentlich eine Jigger-Rute) war in der Rutentasche. 
Am Graben angekommen war die Frage was zuerst versuchen, Trotten mit der Pose oder am Grund mit der Picker. Bauchmäßig wollte ich es erstmal mit der Pose probieren. Leider musste ich dann feststellen, dass ich nur eine einzige Pose dabei hatte, einen 5 gr. Crystal Stick (warum auch immer). war mir fast zu schwer für den kleinen Graben aber was solls, drann montiert, Wurm an den Haken und los gings. 
Leider hielt sich die Fischaktivität arg in Grenzen und auch dass Unterholz hatte ich stark unterschätzt. Letztendlich konnte ich nur 3 Swims erreichen, alles andere war zugewuchert. Eigentlich erstaunlich, vor zwei Jahren wurde der Graben ausgebaggert, das Ufer war ratzekahl und jetzt ist es schon wieder undurchdringlich. 
Wenn ich drann denke werde ich mir den Graben im Frühjahr noch mal zu Gemüte führen. 







	

		
			
		

		
	
An diesem letzten Swim hat sich dann endlich auch ein kleiner Barsch meiner Erbarmt. Ich wollte schon den Rückweg antreten, aber plötzlich war die Pose dann weg, ich war so überrascht dass ich fast ausgerutscht und die Böschung runter bin, aber halt nur fast 
Der Schlingel hat sich dann beim rausheben mit einer letzten Kraftanstrengung noch vom Haken befreit, ist halt der Nachteil von Barbless Haken. 

Allerdings hatte ich jetzt die Nase auch voll von dem ganzen Gestrüpp, also beschloss ich noch zum angrenzenden Zulauf zu fahren und ein bisschen den Picker auszupacken. 







Eine Stunde hab ich mir noch den Allerwertesten abgefroren (Die Hose war nass vom Gestrüpp), aber hier tat sich gar nix. 
Aber solche Angeltage zum Jahresabschluss brauche ich um auch wirklich zu kapieren, die Angelsaison ist für mich vorbei. (Ausser es kämen nochmal Temperaturen von 7-10 Grad oder so, gab es ja auch schon) 
Eigentlich.....
Denn ein paar Tage später wartet nach der Arbeit ein Paket auf mich Zuhause. Ich so "Häää, wir haben doch grad nix bestellt", meine bessere Hälfte meinte nur "keine Ahnung, ist von einem Angelshop" und schaute mich skeptisch an. Im Normalfall sage ich meiner Frau auch wenn ich was bestelle fürs Angeln, aber diesmal hatte ich gar nix bestellt. Also mal auf die Adresse geschielt und da stand "Fisch&Fang", kurz ratterratterratter im Kopf und dann ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht. 
Denn ich hatte mich im Lesertest eingeschrieben für eine Axxa Karpfenrolle und ich war dabei
Dass heisst auch, ich muss nochmal ans Wasser, weil die Rolle muss ich ausprobieren. 
Mal gucken wann nochmal ein lauer Tag kommt. Obwohl ich auch schon genau weiß, wo ich die Rolle einsetzen werden, nämlich im Frühjahr an dem letzten Swimm wo ich war. Dort ist im Sommer alles mit Seerosen zugewachsen, und es sind ein paar größere Karpfen drinnen, also jenseits der 10 kg Marke. 
Aber es ist auch ein Super Schleien Gewässer, dass wird meine Zielsetzung im Jahr 2021. 
Hach, so viele Sachen, so viele Plätze die man ausprobieren möchte und einfach zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder, Racki und Petri Heil zur neuen Rolle !


----------



## geomas

Danke für den (vorläufigen?) Jahresabschlußbericht, lieber @Racklinger ! 
Und natürlich Glückwunsch zur Testrolle. Hoffentlich kannst Du sie mit ein paar ordentlichen Widersachern so richtig fordern.
Die Gewässer sehen sehr fischig aus - also sicher einen Besuch im Frühjahr wert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Die 2,40 m Picker hatte ich dabei und auch die 2,70 Posenrute (eigentlich eine Jigger-Rute) war in der Rutentasche.
> 
> Hach, so viele Sachen, so viele Plätze die man ausprobieren möchte und einfach zu wenig Zeit.


Die Nutzung oder gar "Mißbrauch" einer Jigger zum kleinräumigen Friedfischen gefällt mir besonders gut! 
Warum nicht das hernehmen, was sowieso on-top ist und man schon hat?
Dass der Fisch des Tages und sein Zappelsprung in die Freiheit nicht der Rute anzulasten ist, ist ja schon geklärt. 
Zumal so heftig und mächtig, den Angler aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen ...

Schöner Bildbericht vom Gruselherbstwinter - trotz der immerzu raren Zeit!


----------



## skyduck

so die Black Friday(oder Week - wie auch immer) Deals sind dann auch da... Die Rolle macht erstmal einen sehr gute Eindruck, sehr leicht trotzdem sehr hohen Einzug von 92cm, sehr weicher Lauf. Optisch natürlich ideal auf die Sphere Feeder abgestimmt. Der erste Test wird dann zeigen ob es einfach nur eine Rolle ist die von dem guten Namen der Rute profitieren  will oder ein perfektes Duo. Auf den ersten Blick hoffe ich auf Letzteres, aber bei einem Preis mehr als 50% unter UVP sind da auch Abstriche zu verkraften.

*Fluo Fog Gel* - na schauen wir mal - Versuch macht klug. War für mich neu auch mit den ausgequetschten Mais - Muss ich natürlich ausprobieren... Samstag werden es 6 Grad, wenig Wind, kein Regen. Mal gucken.
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Einfachheit, Eleganz und Reduzierung aufs Maximum anerkannte Ükelwerte (für mich persönlich zumindest, ohne daraus eine Forserung abzuleiten)
> Aber:
> Ab einem gewissen Level der Verskillung, der Überkompliziertheit und der schieren Bizarrerie -und vor allem der Impraktikabilität- wird Gerät aber dann doch wieder ükelig in hohem Masse. Skalen, Drehrädchen und seltsame Linsen helfen, die Krönung ist natürlich Messingbauweise. Tim Burton ist auch ein Ükel, da bin ich ganz sicher.
> Anhang anzeigen 360926



Widerstand ist zwecklos? Sie werden döbelniert? 


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Futtermehle für 2021 für den Januar abzuwickeln. Es flattern wieder charmante 120kg ins Haus.
> 
> #prioritätensetzen #sockenschuss



WTF 120 kg für Januar? Das sind im Schnitt 4kg am Tag (gönne dir ja einen angelfreien Tag im Monat...) Echt so gemeint oder das die Lieferung im Januar kommt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

skyduck schrieb:


> Widerstand ist zwecklos? Sie werden döbelniert?
> 
> 
> WTF 120 kg für Januar? Das sind im Schnitt 4kg am Tag (gönne dir ja einen angelfreien Tag im Monat...) Echt so gemeint oder das die Lieferung im Januar kommt?



Ich hatte mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich stelle mir immer eine Checkliste und Futterideen im Dezember zusammen, die Bestellung an sich folgt dann im Januar, je nach Verfügbarkeit im Februar. Es sind immer um die 250kg, so ein Vorrat reicht für knappe Jahre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aber bei dem Verbrauch - du nascht auch kräftig selber dran, nicht wahr? 
Gibt's zu ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Racklinger

Danke für deinen Bericht , warst im Altwasser/"Bach" unterwegs ?

@Fantastic Fishing 
Die armen Fische die können sich ja nach deiner Orgie nimmer rühren bzw schwimmen


----------



## skyduck

@Fantastic Fishing okay jetzt passt es, ich dachte schon meine vielen Misserfolge lägen an einer absoluten Unterfütterung....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> 
> Danke für deinen Bericht , warst im Altwasser/"Bach" unterwegs ?
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing
> Die armen Fische die können sich ja nach deiner Orgie nimmer rühren bzw schwimmen



Wie der Herr, so das Gescherr.  



skyduck schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing okay jetzt passt es, ich dachte schon meine vielen Misserfolge lägen an einer absoluten Unterfütterung....



Ich bin eigentlich recht moderat unterwegs, beim Feedern maximal 1,5kg Futter im Einsatz exclusive Köder. Bei 100 Ansitzen im Jahr, wobei ich natürlich auch ohne Futtermehle ins Feld ziehe, sind 100kg schnell verbraten. Und generell gilt: Wenn am Futterplatz eine kleine Biskuitmehlpyramide aus dem Wasser schaut, ist alles richtig gemacht. 

Kleine Anekdote von alten Elbanglern. Die Strolche hatte vor der Wendezeit im Frühjahr immer Sackweise Mais im Flachwasser versenkt, bis ein kleiner Hügel rausschaut. War der Berg weg, wurden die Karpfen mit Mais gefangen. Geht in die gleiche Rubrik wie das in den Baum gehangene Wildschwein, um mit Maden am Ufer anzufüttern. Auf solche Ideen muss der Angler erstmal kommen! 

Und was die noch alles gemacht haben, ich denke gerade an das Anfüttern mit Futterwolken aus Schweineblut.......


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> 
> Danke für deinen Bericht , warst im Altwasser/"Bach" unterwegs ?


Jupp, an einem angrenzendem Tümpel. Alles zugewuchert und nur an ein paar Stellen zugänglich. Und im Sommer alles mit Seerosen zugewuchert, hat mich bis jetzt bissl abgeschreckt da zu Angeln, mal sehen was das neue Jahr bringt.


----------



## Skott

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Insgesamt werden es wohl um die 250kg in 16 Futterfässern. Reicht dann für 3x Stippen an der Elbe.


Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wer an der Algenblüte schuld hat....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ein beruflicher Termin hat mich in meine künftige Heimat, das Wendland geführt. Natürlich nutze ich die Gelegenheit auch, um mich das erste Mal an der Jeetzel zu probieren. Es ist mit 2 Grad ziemlich frisch. Aktivtäten an meinen Ködern gab es noch nicht und ehrlich gesagt, glaube auch nicht, dass noch was kommt. Dafür fange die Isvögel und Seidenreiher und ich kann eine wunderbare Natur genießen .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hübsches Flüsschen. Da geht bestimmt was im Frühling.


----------



## Racklinger

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ein beruflicher Termin hat mich in meine künftige Heimat, das Wendland geführt. Natürlich nutze ich die Gelegenheit auch, um mich das erste Mal an der Jeetzel zu probieren. Es ist mit 2 Grad ziemlich frisch. Aktivtäten an meinen Ködern gab es noch nicht und ehrlich gesagt, glaube auch nicht, dass noch was kommt. Dafür fange die Isvögel und Seidenreiher und ich kann eine wunderbare Natur genießen .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360969
> Anhang anzeigen 360970


Das riecht förmlich nach Döbel


----------



## skyduck

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ein beruflicher Termin hat mich in meine künftige Heimat, das Wendland geführt. Natürlich nutze ich die Gelegenheit auch, um mich das erste Mal an der Jeetzel zu probieren. Es ist mit 2 Grad ziemlich frisch. Aktivtäten an meinen Ködern gab es noch nicht und ehrlich gesagt, glaube auch nicht, dass noch was kommt. Dafür fange die Isvögel und Seidenreiher und ich kann eine wunderbare Natur genießen .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360969
> Anhang anzeigen 360970


Ein echt malerisches Flüsschen, genau die Größe die ich so liebe... Wie es maps mir zeigt auch sehr gut zugänglich und trotzdem sehr in der Natur gelegen. "Seufz" Ich freue mich schon wieder auf meinen nächsten Urlaub in Niedersachsen...


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ein beruflicher Termin hat mich in meine künftige Heimat, das Wendland geführt. Natürlich nutze ich die Gelegenheit auch, um mich das erste Mal an der Jeetzel zu probieren. Es ist mit 2 Grad ziemlich frisch. Aktivtäten an meinen Ködern gab es noch nicht und ehrlich gesagt, glaube auch nicht, dass noch was kommt. Dafür fange die Isvögel und Seidenreiher und ich kann eine wunderbare Natur genießen .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360969
> Anhang anzeigen 360970


Ich beneide dich um diese Umgebung, Stephan!
Das riecht nach Entspannung pur...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Natürlich nutze ich die Gelegenheit auch, um mich das erste Mal an der Jeetzel zu probieren.


Schöne Fotos!
Bischen arg unnatürlich begradigt de Jeetzel, aber sonst schaut es echt gut aus, auch mit etwas Holzeintrag.

Was machst du denn in naher Zukunft mit *d*einem Forumsnamen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Nordlichtangler: Ich will nur ein neues Haus bauen. Es gibt keinen Grund, eine neue Identität anzunehmen. Und die Wümme wird ohnehin immer in meinem Anglerherzen bleiben. So, und jetzt mache ich mich, die Marseillaise summend, auf den Heimweg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und die Wümme wird ohnehin immer in meinem Anglerherzen bleiben.


Da bin ich ja beruhigt, und kann ich nach deinen mal gezeigten Bildern gut verstehen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber bei dem Verbrauch - du nascht auch kräftig selber dran, nicht wahr?
> Gibt's zu ...


Ich glaube er verdient auch dran, Hundekekse mit Döbelgeschmack Vertrieb


----------



## geomas

So, der Bote brachte ne dicke Ladung Hanf.
Der SuperHemp von Sensas klöttert in den Dosen, der von Sonu und Dynamite gluckst im Saft. Und der von Advanta glänzt ölig im Plastikbeutel.
Die dicken gelben Käse-Dumbells sehen auf jeden Fall schon mal auffällig aus.






Witzig aussehen tun die seltsamen Futterkörbe (Scoop Feeders) von Dinsmores.
Die haben 15g, mal sehen, was sich damit machen läßt.
Testen möchte ich auch das FC-Material von Drennan. Das ist steifer als normale vergleichbare Mono.
Hatte mir zuletzt ein paar unerwünschte Knoten in die Vorfächer „geworfen”, was etwas nervend war.





Bei stark preisgesenkten Haken sage ich ja selten NEIN und habe aus Neugier erstmalig Garbolino-Häkchen bestellt.
Von der Form her etwas dichter an den klassischen Madenhaken dran als der LS-2210, und minimal dünner ist der Draht auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Witzig aussehen tun die seltsamen Futterkörbe (Scoop Feeders) von Dinsmores.



Die Teile hab ich auch aber etwas schwerer(glaub bei 30gr?).
Die funktionieren wie ganz normale Drahtkörbe mit Blei dran aber verbiegen nicht.
Ich hatte die damals wegen der Tarnfarbe gekauft, konnte aber keinen Unterschied in der Anzahl der Bisse(gegenüber Drahtkörben) feststellen.


----------



## geomas

Wie ne Mischung aus Drahtkorb und Pelletfeeder kommen sie mir vor. 
Unten sind sie sehr glatt und rund und rutschen sicher (zu) gut über den Gewässerboden.
Da hab ich ja oft etwas Sorge, daß man beim Ablegen der Rute und vorsichtigen Spannen der Schnur (Spitze) den Futterkorb oder das Blei bewegt und schlimmstenfalls den Haken in rottes Kraut zerrt.
Ich werd die Teile bei Gelegenheit mal probieren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bischen arg unnatürlich begradigt de Jeetzel, aber sonst schaut es echt gut aus, auch mit etwas Holzeintrag.


Ja, da hast Du leider Recht! Ende der 60er ist auch die Jeetzel in die Klauen des "das Wasser muss von den landwirtschaftlichen  Flächen"-Regimes geworden. Ein Schicksal, unter dem auch der Südarm der Wümme bis heute leidet. Hätten die Herren Wasserbau-Ingenieure damals gewusst, was sie damit anrichten, hätten sie es mit Sicherheit bleiben lassen. Gerade die Jeetzel und das fatale Hochwasser von 2002 ist ja ein mahnendes Beispiel für die Folgen einer solchen Wasserpolitik. Nach dem Hochwasser, eine Spätfolge der Jeetzel-Begradigung, musste in allein Hitzacker, wo die Jeetzel in die Elbe mündet, 74 Mio. in den Hochwasserschutz investiert werden.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du leider Recht! Ende der 60er ist auch die Jeetzel in die Klauen des "das Wasser muss von den landwirtschaftlichen  Flächen"-Regimes geworden. Ein Schicksal, unter dem auch der Südarm der Wümme bis heute leidet. Hätten die Herren Wasserbau-Ingenieure damals gewusst, was sie damit anrichten, hätten sie es mit Sicherheit bleiben lassen. Gerade die Jeetzel und das fatale Hochwasser von 2002 ist ja ein mahnendes Beispiel für die Folgen einer solchen Wasserpolitik. Nach dem Hochwasser, eine Spätfolge der Jeetzel-Begradigung, musste in allein Hitzacker, wo die Jeetzel in die Elbe mündet, 74 Mio. in den Hochwasserschutz investiert werden.


Wobei die Politik von 2002 insgeheim gejubelt haben dürfte... "Wir, die Besten überhaupt, durften euch helfen....!"


----------



## Kochtopf

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei die Politik von 2002 insgeheim gejubelt haben dürfte... "Wir, die Besten überhaupt, durften euch helfen....!"


Ich denke nicht, und gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du leider Recht! Ende der 60er ist auch die Jeetzel in die Klauen des "das Wasser muss von den landwirtschaftlichen  Flächen"-Regimes geworden. Ein Schicksal, unter dem auch der Südarm der Wümme bis heute leidet. Hätten die Herren Wasserbau-Ingenieure damals gewusst, was sie damit anrichten, hätten sie es mit Sicherheit bleiben lassen. Gerade die Jeetzel und das fatale Hochwasser von 2002 ist ja ein mahnendes Beispiel für die Folgen einer solchen Wasserpolitik. Nach dem Hochwasser, eine Spätfolge der Jeetzel-Begradigung, musste in allein Hitzacker, wo die Jeetzel in die Elbe mündet, 74 Mio. in den Hochwasserschutz investiert werden.


Das Leid teilen viele Flüsse, auch hier. Aber langsam, ganz langsam startet an wenigen Stellen die Renaturierung. Aber von den Vorgaben ist man noch Jahrzehnte weg.
Passend:


----------



## geomas

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Jeetzel, lieber @Wuemmehunter ! 
Der Fluß sieht sehr „fischig” aus, aber in meinen noch ungeschulten Augen eher nach Aland, Brassen und Plötz als nach Döbel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich dachte immer, Krokodile sind von der Intelligenz her auf dem Level eines Raubfischanglers. Pocho beweist(e) das glatte Gegenteil. Ich will ein eigenes Elbkrokodil!





__





						Crocodile crazy: The man who enjoys giving his dangerous 'companion' kisses and cuddles
					

Known as the 'Crocodile Man', Costa Rican animal lover 'Chito' swims, plays and even feeds 'Pocho' the giant  crocodile in what is one of the world's most unlikely friendships.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, Krokodile sind von der Intelligenz her auf dem Level eines Raubfischanglers. Pocho beweist(e) das glatte Gegenteil. Ich will ein eigenes Elbkrokodil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile crazy: The man who enjoys giving his dangerous 'companion' kisses and cuddles
> 
> 
> Known as the 'Crocodile Man', Costa Rican animal lover 'Chito' swims, plays and even feeds 'Pocho' the giant  crocodile in what is one of the world's most unlikely friendships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Bei solchen reich illustrierten Berichten denke ich gelegentlich an die Nachfahren des Krokodilknuddlers, des „Mit-den-Haien-Tauchers” und das „Braunbärenflüsterers”. Die haben im Nachgang immerhin ein paar schöne Fotos für den Kaminsims vom gefressenen Ahnen.


----------



## geomas

@skyduck - Glückwunsch zur Sphere Rolle! Mit welcher Schnur fischst Du die Sphere Feeder? 
Auf Deine Erfahrungen mit dem teuren Fluo-Zeugs bin ich gespannt. Genutzt hab ich sowas noch nie.
Hab aber ein paar „Glugs” herumzustehen, die noch probiert werden sollen.

Ne blau-schwarze Feederrolle kam hier auch, ne MAP Dual 4500. Die macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck, der Doppelgriff mit den griffigen „Hartschaum-Knubbels” gefällt mir. Vom Lauf her ist sie zwischen den Welten. Sie läuft nicht so weich wie moderne Spinnrollen, fühlt sich aber kraftvoller und direkter an als die alten AERO GTMs.
Gedacht ist sie für die alte Drennan 12ft Super Feeder. Evtl. ist sie für diese schlanke Peitsche sogar etwas zu üppig, muß ich mal probieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen in die Ükelrunde!
Während der Nachtschicht drauf gestossen.
Eine kleine Morgenlektüre und für jeden was dabei.
Ob Friedfischer, Barbenhunter,
Pin,-oder Yates Fan.








						Chris Yates, Angler am unteren Hampshire Avon
					

Viele Angler halten Chris Yates für einen Exzentriker, weil er altmodisches Angelgerät verwendet, begleiten wir ihn an die Royalty Fishery Chris Yates, die




					www.angelstunde.de


----------



## rhinefisher

Was findet ihr bloß an diesem Yates....??
Für mich ist dieser Typ ein unsäglich snobistischer Poser.
Wie der rumstolziert und damit prahlt nur minimales Zubehör in einer alten Tabaksdose dabeizuhaben, während er ne recht unbrauchbare 1600€ Rute im 1500€ Tweedjacket spazieren führt...
Wenn man Yates für einen Angler hält, denkt man wohl auch ein "Civil War re-enactor" sei ein Soldat..
Irgendwie noch alberner als diese grellbunten Streetfisher...

PS: Es ist durchaus nett ab und an mit altem Gerät zu fischen und sich zu verkleiden - aber dieses dann als die Krönung allen Angelns zu vermarkten empfinde ich als lächerlich.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was findet ihr bloß an diesem Yates....??
> Für mich ist dieser Typ ein unsäglich snobistischer Poser.
> Wie der rumstolziert und damit prahlt nur minimales Zubehör in einer alten Tabaksdose dabeizuhaben, während er ne recht unbrauchbare 1600€ Rute im 1500€ Tweedjacket spazieren führt...
> Wenn man Yates für einen Angler hält, denkt man wohl auch ein "Civil War re-enactor" sei ein Soldat..
> Irgendwie noch alberner als diese grellbunten Streetfisher...
> 
> PS: Es ist durchaus nett ab und an mit altem Gerät zu fischen und sich zu verkleiden - aber dieses dann als die Krönung allen Angelns zu vermarkten empfinde ich als lächerlich.


Tja, du bist eben kein Angelromantiker. Das ist so, als würde man mir höhere Mathematik erklären wollen, für alle ist es offensichtlich nur mein doofes Hirn checkt es nicht - deswegen leben und leben lassen und vielleicht ein Mindestmaß an Respekt vor den heiligen Kühen anderer.

Peace!


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Ükelrunde!
> Während der Nachtschicht drauf gestossen.
> Eine kleine Morgenlektüre und für jeden was dabei.
> Ob Friedfischer, Barbenhunter,
> Pin,-oder Yates Fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Yates, Angler am unteren Hampshire Avon
> 
> 
> Viele Angler halten Chris Yates für einen Exzentriker, weil er altmodisches Angelgerät verwendet, begleiten wir ihn an die Royalty Fishery Chris Yates, die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelstunde.de


Diese Seite kopiert nur die Blauen-Ordner "Angelpraxis".

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

Tricast schrieb:


> Diese Seite kopiert nur die Blauen-Ordner "Angelpraxis".
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Schön, dass die allen verfügbar gemacht werden auf diese Art


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Diese Seite kopiert nur die Blauen-Ordner "Angelpraxis".
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ehrlich? Frech, weil so nirgends kenntlich gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Es ist durchaus nett ab und an mit altem Gerät zu fischen und sich zu verkleiden - aber dieses dann als die Krönung allen Angelns zu vermarkten empfinde ich als lächerlich.



Ich finde ja Yates ist ein sympathischer Opa(keine Stilikone!), der immer noch so angelt, wie er es früher gelernt hat. Auch mit dem gleichen Material.
Ich guck die Videos mit ihm gern und denke manchmal, dass er sicher besser fangen könnte wenn er mal flexibel wäre in der Auswahl seiner Geräte und Methoden aber ihm reichen seine Erfolge anscheinend.
Diese Art vonn Fortschrittsverweigerung ist irgendwie spleenig aber eben auch interessant(und sypathisch).


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tja, du bist eben kein Angelromantiker



Doch, bin ich - aber man muß es doch nicht übertreiben..



Kochtopf schrieb:


> vielleicht ein Mindestmaß an Respekt vor den heiligen Kühen anderer.



Ähh - nöö.. 

Peace


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese Art vonn Fortschrittsverweigerung ist irgendwie spleenig aber eben auch interessant(und sypathisch).



Komm zur Elbe, hier sitzen hunderte Yates mit Sargblei, Tauwurm und Nachkriegsruten auf den Buhnenköpfen. Alles Angelromantiker.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Komm zur Elbe, hier sitzen hunderte Yates mit Sargblei, Tauwurm und Nachkriegsruten auf den Buhnenköpfen. Alles Angelromantiker.



Aber Yates trägt keine NVA-Klamotten, oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Aber Yates trägt keine NVA-Klamotten, oder?



War ja auch ein Besatzer und kein Besetzter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Komm zur Elbe, hier sitzen hunderte Yates mit Sargblei, Tauwurm und Nachkriegsruten auf den Buhnenköpfen. Alles Angelromantiker.



Die gibt es hier auch. Das sind aber doch keine Yates' mein Lieber.
Eher Pöttis, die mit ihrem Schrotttackle den Beitrag für die Jahreskarte wieder reinangeln wollen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die gibt es hier auch. Das sind aber doch keine Yates' mein Lieber.
> Eher Pöttis, die mit ihrem Schrotttackle den Beitrag für die Jahreskarte wieder reinangeln wollen.



Achso, ich dachte halt, die immer gleiche 0.50mm Schnur auf der Rolle aus den späten 80gern wäre ein Ausdruck von Angelromantik. Nicht zu Trennen von der Vergangenheit und so....


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Achso, *ich* *dachte* halt, die immer gleiche 0.50mm Schnur aus den späten 80gern wäre ein Ausdruck von Angelromantik. Nicht zu Trennen von der Vergangenheit und so....


Da haben wir das Problem eingekreist


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte halt, die immer gleiche 0.50mm Schnur auf der Rolle aus den späten 80gern wäre ein Ausdruck von Angelromantik. Nicht zu Trennen von der Vergangenheit und so....



Die Harakirigüstern, die sich daran aufhängen, können se von mir aus auch mitnehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich schreibe einfach mal nichts zu Angelromantikern.

Aber eine Aussage ist zwingend logisch:
Wer nicht verschiedenes Gerät und diverse Gerätegenerationen einsetzt, kann auch nicht vergleichen.
Überzeugung und Beharren im Starrsin mag für den einzelnen passend sein, objektiv gesehen nützt sie allgemein nicht.
Wer Geräte nicht wirklich vergleicht und durch Nichtstun auch nicht vergleichen kann, der kann in Geräteauswahlfragen auch nicht mitreden.
Und kann auch kein Vorbild in der Richtung sein.
So einfach ist das.

Was ich an Yates in seinen Filmchen sympatisch finde, ist dass er sich nicht treiben lässt, kein gehetzter Angler ist. Nickerchen, Kontemplation, das ist gut!
Denn wenn man sich selber unter Druck setzt oder sich unter Druck gesetzt fühlt, verliert man einen der wichtigsten Faktoren am Reiz der Angelei an sich.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> @skyduck - Glückwunsch zur Sphere Rolle! Mit welcher Schnur fischst Du die Sphere Feeder?
> Auf Deine Erfahrungen mit dem teuren Fluo-Zeugs bin ich gespannt. Genutzt hab ich sowas noch nie.
> Hab aber ein paar „Glugs” herumzustehen, die noch probiert werden sollen.
> 
> Ne blau-schwarze Feederrolle kam hier auch, ne MAP Dual 4500. Die macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck, der Doppelgriff mit den griffigen „Hartschaum-Knubbels” gefällt mir. Vom Lauf her ist sie zwischen den Welten. Sie läuft nicht so weich wie moderne Spinnrollen, fühlt sich aber kraftvoller und direkter an als die alten AERO GTMs.
> Gedacht ist sie für die alte Drennan 12ft Super Feeder. Evtl. ist sie für diese schlanke Peitsche sogar etwas zu üppig, muß ich mal probieren.


Es kommt eine blaue (natürlich   ) Lineaeffe Angelschnur FF Ninja Pro Cast Hi-Viz japan blue drauf in 20,5. Die habe ich schon am Method Feeder  drauf. Unter 0,20 traue ich mich nicht bei Futterkörben um 50 g, Schlagschnur bei den ganz feinen Spitzen ist ein Killer, entweder der Spitze oder der Wurfweite.
Die Schnur selber finde ich sehr gut, ist silikonummantelt, flutscht sehr gut und hat die richtige Mischung aus Dehnung und Haltbarkeit. War mehr so ein Zufallskauf in meinen damaligen "Ich kaufe jetzt mal 10 verschiedene Schnüre zum Testen" Paket. Das Blau passt zur Rolle als wäre es genau dafür produziert worden. Wenn schön hyper modern und spacig, dann auch richtig !!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da haben wir das Problem eingekreist



Respekt vor den heiligen Kühen bitte, Sir Bushaltestellenhumor!


----------



## Kochtopf

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Respekt vor den heiligen Kühen bitte, Sir Bushaltestellenhumor!


Ich dachte du wärst eher ein Ochse, sorry


----------



## geomas

Tja, für mich paßt die Figur Chris Yates. Er hat wohl seine Nische in der Neuzeit gefunden, ne Ausnahmestellung im Angel-Circus inne.
Warum sollte er irgendetwas ändern? Wenn es wirtschaftlich für ihn läuft (als Autor?) ist doch alles prima. 
Er muß sich nicht mit Trends herumschlagen, kann seinen Spleen pflegen und angeln, so wie er es mag.

Als Vorbild, Halbgott sehe ich ihn nicht - bin aber heilfroh, daß er uns an seinem Treiben teilhaben läßt.


----------



## geomas

@skyduck  - danke, Dirk! Also optisch ist die Schnur ja wirklich die perfekte Ergänzung zu Deiner Sphere. 
Die „Fish-Test”-Angabe hingegen..., ach was, da hab ich früher schon mal was zu gesagt oder geschrieben. 
Danke für Deine Einschätzung, hoffentlich klappts bei Dir am Wochenende!


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schreibe einfach mal nichts zu Angelromantikern.
> 
> Aber eine Aussage ist zwingend logisch:
> Wer nicht verschiedenes Gerät und diverse Gerätegenerationen einsetzt, kann auch nicht vergleichen.
> Überzeugung und Beharren im Starrsin mag für den einzelnen passend sein, objektiv gesehen nützt sie allgemein nicht.
> Wer Geräte nicht wirklich vergleicht und durch Nichtstun auch nicht vergleichen kann, der kann in Geräteauswahlfragen auch nicht mitreden.
> Und kann auch kein Vorbild in der Richtung sein.
> So einfach ist das.
> 
> Was ich an Yates in seinen Filmchen sympatisch finde, ist dass er sich nicht treiben lässt, kein gehetzter Angler ist. Nickerchen, Kontemplation, das ist gut!
> Denn wenn man sich selber unter Druck setzt oder sich unter Druck gesetzt fühlt, verliert man einen der wichtigsten Faktoren am Reiz der Angelei an sich.


Beneidenswert ist einfach die Tatsache, dass er sich nur auf das fischen konzentriert und eben nichts an seinem Tackle in Frage stellt. Wenn ich überlege wie viele Stunden ich mit vergleichen, ausprobieren, überwerfen, kaufen und als nutzlos bewerten und wieder verkaufen verbracht habe. Klar hat auch seinen Reiz aber wenn ich zurückdenke an meine kleine quietschorange 1,60m Vollglasrute? Da ging auch alles mit einer Rute, Rolle und Schnur (der Glückliche der noch eine E-spule mit anderer Schnur hatte). Das Fischen an für sich war dadurch dann aber meist wesentlich entspannter wenn man sich aus Mangel an Optionen erst gar keine Gedanken macht.
Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile sich erst gar nicht der Materialschlacht hinzugeben.


----------



## skyduck

# Fishtest # Tragfähigkeit

@geomas Da gucke ich in der Tat überhaupt nicht mehr drauf. Bei meinen Paket reichte bei 0,18 Stärke die Angabe von 2,1 kg bis 5,9 kg. Ist oftmals völlig irreal was die da drauf malen... Versuch macht klug. Für mich muss sie sich erstmal gut anfühlen von der Geschmeidigkeit und Dehnung. Alles andere findet sich im Praxiseinsatz. Da bin ich dann nach der Haptikprobe selten enttäuscht worden. Gibt natürlich auch immer Killer wie Überlagerung oder falsche Lagerung. Aber da hat man sowieso keinen Einfluss drauf...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Das Fischen an für sich war dadurch dann aber meist wesentlich entspannter wenn man sich aus Mangel an Optionen erst gar keine Gedanken macht.
> Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile sich erst gar nicht der Materialschlacht hinzugeben.


Richtig, daraus folgt einfach die Tatsache, dass man es nicht übertreiben sollte, also kein nur-noch-TackleJunkie sein, genauso aber nicht unbeeindruckt immer seinen alten Stremel auf ewig durchziehen.
Denn auch die Natur und vor allem unser Angelwässer ändert sich, in der Saison, aber auch über die Jahre. Und die Fische, und Fangmethoden, z.B. auch durch Schläuung der Fische bezüglich alten Methoden und Unbedarftheit ggü. neuen Methoden.
Was nützt mir Barbenangelei und noch brauchbares antikes Gerät dafür, wenn ich keine mehr im Wasser habe?

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren versucht, mich zu konzentrieren, so in der Art: nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen. Denn das verzetteln ist wie du schreibst, sehr gefährlich mit dem großen Zeitverbrauch und Minderung der Angelzeit am Wasser.
Wenn ich eine Rute wirklich gut&günstig finde, dann kaufe ich sie 3mal nach und gut ist, 4mal haben ist besser als 2 oder 3mal oder evtl. mehr zu brauchen.
Ich komme nicht mehr auf die Idee da jede weitere einzelne wieder neu zu suchen und im endlosen Gehirnkarussel durchzukauen, das ist nämlich wirklich Zeitverbrauch in Hochpotenz.

Die Physik kennt dafür den Begriff des Quantensprungs, dazu muss ein bestimmter Energielevel überschritten sein, bevor etwas passiert.
So halte ich das nun seit etwa 4 Jahren mit dem Getackle: Es muss eine nennenswerte erhebliche Verbesserung enthalten. Ansonsten ignoriere ich es einfach als Produkt, schaue nur von Zeit zu Zeit mal nach der Linie und ob etwas erreicht wurde - oder eben nicht.
Ich habe vorher schon vieles probiert, aber die Fortschritte pro Jahr oder noch besser sichtbar pro Jahrzehnt wurden eben immer kleiner anstelle größer,
somit würgt sich das in der Folge selber ab.

Genauso hat mir der ansteigende Platzverbrauch und die immer geringeren Fortschritte das Kaufen eines Belohnungsstücks (Rolle;Rute) als Geschenk an sich selber immer mehr verleidet.
Fand ich sehr gut, ein neues nettes Teil ist was feines, zumal solche Angelteile werterhaltend und spaßerhaltend und auch in der Zeit haltbar sind, also was ausdauerndes weit jenseits eines Restaurantbesuches oder so.
Aber wenn nichts mehr bei rum kommt und ich mich in immer mehr recht gleichwertigen Ruten entscheiden muss, dann ist Schluss mit mehr davon. 
Bei Rollen ist das schon viel länger so (Technohöchststände schon 1978 erreicht), die realen Unterschiede sind weit geringer als bei Ruten.

Bei den Bolos habe ich von 1987 nichts mehr nennenswert bzw. mit der Idee einer möglichen Verbesserung bis 2019 gekauft, das sind 32 Jahre. Gut, die alte war top und recht teuer, so 280DM sind heute eher die doppelten EUR.
Die neue 6m Stange wiegt nur noch die Hälfte der alten, kostet von der Preiszahl dank Internet-Konkurrenz sogar weniger, das war jedoch eine nennenswerte Verbesserung ohne Einbußen. Bis dahin habe ich alle neuen Bolos nur milde belächelt, und gut war.

So einen Zeithorizont kann sich jeder selber setzen, dass muss auch kein fester sozialistischer Fünfjahresplan sein. 
Aber solch eine Zeit ist eine sinnige Größe, in der man die Beschaffungslust oder -wut ruhig mal zügeln kann, das geht erprobterweise.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wärst eher ein Ochse, sorry



Schick mir die SJ, dann reitet der Ochse deine Geliebte ganz Angelromantisch wie ein echter Mann bis zum Elbhorizont, du kleine Knuddelmaus!


----------



## geomas

Sieht im Video aus wie ne gute Idee für meinen nächsten Trip zu den Döbels.
Mit „Mashed Bread” habe ich noch nie erfolgreich hantiert, vielleicht kann man das Zeugs auch irgendwie ersetzen (kleine Bälle LB einwerfen, lose Pellets - also irgendwas um die Fische zu mobilisieren).


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Beneidenswert ist einfach die Tatsache, dass er sich nur auf das fischen konzentriert und eben nichts an seinem Tackle in Frage stellt.


Wirklich?
Ich habe viel eher den Eindruck, dass ihm Gerät und Outfit extrem wichtig sind und das Angeln bloß den Rahmen für seinen Auftritt bildet.
Halt durch und durch Poser.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Ich habe viel eher den Eindruck, dass ihm Gerät und Outfit extrem wichtig sind und das Angeln bloß den Rahmen für seinen Auftritt bildet.
> Halt durch und durch Poser.. .


Der Poser hat ne relativ beeindruckende Publikationsliste
Abgesehen davon würd ich niemanden zum Vorwurf machen, das Tiefstapeln nicht gerade erfunden zu haben. Davon gibts ja auch unter uns den einen
oder anderen....


----------



## rhinefisher

Erich von Däniken auch.. .


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Poser hat ne relativ beeindruckende Publikationsliste
> Abgesehen davon würd ich niemanden zum Vorwurf machen, das Tiefstapeln nicht gerade erfunden zu haben. Davon gibts ja auch unter uns den einen
> oder anderen....


Nous sommes choqué!


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Diese Seite kopiert nur die Blauen-Ordner "Angelpraxis".
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Keine Ahnung, hab ich aber auch nicht von blauen Ordnern, ehrlich gesagt.
Das sind halt solch Seiten über welche man stolpert ( und in solch Fällen auch gern) wenn man ab und an Zeit u Muße hat für Google Suchen.
Zum Herrn Yates.
So ganz sicher bin ich mir des 100%igen Ernstes nicht @rhinefisher betreffend. Falls doch - aber ich glaube er behält seine Freude an Natur und Angeln und fängt sogar.   
Ob alt oder/und teuer, ob den Stil manchmal mehr betont, das Spleenige samt Pin - hey, er ist Brite!
Das gehört zur deren Kultur und Wesen. Ob Pin, Fuchsjagd, Landadel, bißl schrullig, kauzig, manchmal suptil. Findest in vielen Kulturen was.
Aber ich finde Yates zumindest authentisch und weit entfernt von aufgesetzten Bachelor*etten Influencer der heutigen Glitzerwelt.
Was für die einen Pelé oder Seeler, muß für den anderen heute ein topgestylter CR7 sein, welcher bei jeder Gelegenheit die Schorts in einen String verwandelt.
Mit Sicherheit aber ist der Yates ein klasse Angler und dazu ein Typ.
Was mich angeht, so beruhigt mich seine Angelei, oder diese Form der Angelei, solche Filme, die Musik u Bilder enorm. Ich komme da runter und entspanne immer mehr. Und sollte eben genau das, das Angeln nicht sein? Raus aus dem Alltag, rein in die Natur, genießen und vielleicht sich über einen Biss und Fisch freuen. Tanzende Posen, Sonnenauf,-u Untergänge, abschalten, aufladen? So war es zumindest in meinen Anfängen und immer öfter will etwas in mir wieder dahin. Einfach ne Rute, dazu eine Prise Nostalgie o Oldschool, Fünfe grade sein lassen. Und genau das das verkörpert er nunmal für sehr viele Angler oder gar Puristen. (Ist aus den alten Puristen, über Umwege nicht sogar das englische Parlament entstanden? Aber das geht jetzt in Religion u Politik.)
Oft ertappe ich mich wie ich eigentlich eher gestresst bin von Futterorgien, Tacklearsenal am Wasser, Aufräumerei danach und das sich mehr Verbeissen auf den Fang anstelle des Genusses des Gesamtpaket's. Aber jeder ist da anders. Ich für meinen Teil brauche immer weniger Streß, gerade deshalb schätze ich Yates und Co so sehr.


----------



## geomas

Haha, lieber rhinefisher, ist Dir was in den Tee gefallen? Du liest Dich so seltsam heute.
Yates ist schon ein absolut ernstzunehmender Autor, also falls er tatsächlich die Pose pflegen sollte - _er_ kann es sich leisten.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß er heimlich, von Koffeinbrause berauscht, die neuesten Matchfishingkataloge durchblättert und von federleichten 16m-Poles mit Hohlgummis träumt.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Diese Seite kopiert nur die Blauen-Ordner "Angelpraxis".
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Welche ihrerseits lediglich Kopien bzw. Übersetzungen der Ordner "The Art of Fishing" sind.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Welche ihrerseits lediglich Kopien bzw. Übersetzungen der Ordner "The Art of Fishing" sind.



Ah, das finde ich spannend. Hast Du die Original-Ordner? Oder ein Publikationsdatum?
Daß die Angelpraxis-Artikel überwiegend britischer Herkunft sind, ist ja klar.
Hab eben ein altes Video mit Kremkus gesehen, es wurde 94 gedreht oder publiziert. 
Als ähnlich „alt” würde ich auch die Angelpraxis-Artikel einschätzen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ah, das finde ich spannend. Hast Du die Original-Ordner? Oder ein Publikationsdatum?
> Daß die Angelpraxis-Artikel überwiegend britischer Herkunft sind, ist ja klar.
> Hab eben ein altes Video mit Kremkus gesehen, es wurde 94 gedreht oder publiziert.
> Als ähnlich „alt” würde ich auch die Angelpraxis-Artikel einschätzen.



Gut datiert: Ich habe  Auszüge in gebundener Form "Coarse Fishing. A Guide to successful Angling." Empfehlenswertes Buch, hatten wir mal auch einst im Ükel besprochen, ebenso wie die verlinkte Seite mit den Texten und Abb. Das Buch stammt von 1992. In der Titelei ist vermerkt;

Based on The Art of Fishing copyright Eaglemoss Publications Ltd 1992

Entsprechende Ordner -Schwarz mit Hechtmotiv- werden dann und Wann auf Ebax UK angeboten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Gut datiert: Ich habe  Auszüge in gebundener Form "Coarse Fishing. A Guide to successful Angling." Empfehlenswertes Buch, hatten wir mal auch einst im Ükel besprochen, ebenso wie die verlinkte Seite mit den Texten und Abb. Das Buch stammt von 1992. In der Titelei ist vermerkt;
> 
> Based on The Art of Fishing copyright Eaglemoss Publications Ltd 1992
> 
> Entsprechende Ordner -Schwarz mit Hechtmotiv- werden dann und Wann auf Ebax UK angeboten.


Damals war Eaglemoss scheinbar noch gut, spannend.


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab ich aber auch nicht von blauen Ordnern, ehrlich gesagt.
> Das sind halt solch Seiten über welche man stolpert ( und in solch Fällen auch gern) wenn man ab und an Zeit u Muße hat für Google Suchen.
> Zum Herrn Yates.
> So ganz sicher bin ich mir des 100%igen Ernstes nicht @rhinefisher betreffend. Falls doch - aber ich glaube er behält seine Freude an Natur und Angeln und fängt sogar.
> Ob alt oder/und teuer, ob den Stil manchmal mehr betont, das Spleenige samt Pin - hey, er ist Brite!
> Das gehört zur deren Kultur und Wesen. Ob Pin, Fuchsjagd, Landadel, bißl schrullig, kauzig, manchmal suptil. Findest in vielen Kulturen was.
> Aber ich finde Yates zumindest authentisch und weit entfernt von aufgesetzten Bachelor*etten Influencer der heutigen Glitzerwelt.
> Was für die einen Pelé oder Seeler, muß für den anderen heute ein topgestylter CR7 sein, welcher bei jeder Gelegenheit die Schorts in einen String verwandelt.
> Mit Sicherheit aber ist der Yates ein klasse Angler und dazu ein Typ.
> Was mich angeht, so beruhigt mich seine Angelei, oder diese Form der Angelei, solche Filme, die Musik u Bilder enorm. Ich komme da runter und entspanne immer mehr. Und sollte eben genau das, das Angeln nicht sein? Raus aus dem Alltag, rein in die Natur, genießen und vielleicht sich über einen Biss und Fisch freuen. Tanzende Posen, Sonnenauf,-u Untergänge, abschalten, aufladen? So war es zumindest in meinen Anfängen und immer öfter will etwas in mir wieder dahin. Einfach ne Rute, dazu eine Prise Nostalgie o Oldschool, Fünfe grade sein lassen. Und genau das das verkörpert er nunmal für sehr viele Angler oder gar Puristen. (Ist aus den alten Puristen, über Umwege nicht sogar das englische Parlament entstanden? Aber das geht jetzt in Religion u Politik.)
> Oft ertappe ich mich wie ich eigentlich eher gestresst bin von Futterorgien, Tacklearsenal am Wasser, Aufräumerei danach und das sich mehr Verbeissen auf den Fang anstelle des Genusses des Gesamtpaket's. Aber jeder ist da anders. Ich für meinen Teil brauche immer weniger Streß, gerade deshalb schätze ich Yates und Co so sehr.


@rustaweli : besser kann man die Passion, die zu innerem Frieden führt, nicht beschreiben...  
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen und hast meinen Nerv voll getroffen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Wenn er doch nur immer so entspannt wäre.......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Habt ihr eigentlich schnell noch ein paar Panikkäufe in UK getätigt, bevor da wieder Zoll usw. anfällt?

Ich hab schnell noch bissl Gummimais und ne Rute gekooft, die ich schon immer wollte.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schnell noch ein paar Panikkäufe in UK getätigt, bevor da wieder Zoll usw. anfällt?
> 
> Ich hab schnell noch bissl Gummimais und ne Rute gekooft, die ich schon immer wollte.



Die Box, einige gebrauchte Ruten, ne Unmenge Hanf und Kleinkram (Sehne, Haken...). 
Bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich mir vor dem Ende der Zollunion noch 2 Überschubspitzen besorgen soll.
So langsam läuft ja die Zeit. Anfang des Jahres ist es sicher so oder so keine gute Idee, Dinge, die „eilen”, im UK zu bestellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> 2 Überschubspitzen besorgen soll.



Aber du hast ja mehrere und die passen doch wechselseitig an die Rute nä?


----------



## geomas

Das Bindegarn kam heute aus Königs Wusterhausen, danke für den Tipp, lieber Prof!
Jetzt kanns eigentlich losgehen mit dem Spitzen-Veredeln. Mal sehen, wann ich mich traue.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber du hast ja mehrere und die passen doch wechselseitig an die Rute nä?


Ja, aber alle Überschubspitzen sind entweder „alt und nur mit Drahtringen ausgestattet” oder „nicht original” in verschiedenen Ausführungen.
Moderne Originalspitzen in 0,5 und 1oz wären schon was.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, und was für ne Rute hast Du denn geordert - oder ist das noch nicht spruchreif?

Habe übrigens steigende Preise für viele Artikel in britischen Shops bemerkt. 
Einige Sachen (wie die edlen Sphere-Ruten) werden in D sehr viel günstiger angeboten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, und was für ne Rute hast Du denn geordert - oder ist das noch nicht spruchreif?



Doch. Sie ist unterwegs.
Drennan Ultralight Mini Feeder.
Er stellt sie hier vor:





Und er angelt hier mit so einer:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, die Drohne war erstmals auf Tauchfahrt und hat qualitätsmäßig sehr brauchbare Fotos und Videos geliefert. Vor der Kamera präsentierten sich mehrere lütte Barsche, ein Schwarm Rotfedern und ein Koi. Mit Hilfe der App konnte ich den internen Drohnenspeicher auch auf mein Handy übertragen. Aktuell scheitere ich jedoch daran, das Footage, das ich bislang nur über die App anschauen kann, anderweitig nutzen oder übertragen zu können. Bin gerade etwas am Verzweifeln... die Bilder werden aber nachgereicht.


----------



## skyduck

ja die Preise spielen momentan irgendwie etwas verrückt. Die Sphere Rolle ist jetzt teilweise doppelt so teuer wie ich sie gekauft habe und teilweise sogar über den UVP des Kataloges. Ich beobachte jetzt schon etwas länger, dass sich da das Karussel immer schneller und wilder dreht. Gerade auch bei Produkten aus UK.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - hoffentlich findest Du den Dreh raus, die Aufnahmen zu übertragen. Coole Sache, für mich klingt das nach Jules Verne im Wendland...

@Professor Tinca - ahh, cool, die hatte ich auch schon im Visier.
Hab ja die minimal längere alte Drennan Bomb-Rod mit 2 vergleichbaren Spitzen, nur noch etwas weicher. Bin gespannt, wie Dir die Aktion gefällt.
Theoretisch müßte die Aktion ja besser sein als bei Ruten mit den üblichen kurzen Wechselspitzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja das hoffe ich auch.
Genaueres wenn ich damit dann mal am Wasser war.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch. Sie ist unterwegs.
> Drennan Ultralight Mini Feeder.
> Er stellt sie hier vor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und er angelt hier mit so einer:



Hattest Du nicht schon mal eine Drennan Ultra?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht schon mal eine Drennan Ultra?



Nö.
Acolyte plus, Vertex(und zwei Series 7 Ruten) hatte ich mal kurz.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was findet ihr bloß an diesem Yates....??
> Für mich ist dieser Typ ein unsäglich snobistischer Poser.
> Wie der rumstolziert und damit prahlt nur minimales Zubehör in einer alten Tabaksdose dabeizuhaben, während er ne recht unbrauchbare 1600€ Rute im 1500€ Tweedjacket spazieren führt...
> Wenn man Yates für einen Angler hält, denkt man wohl auch ein "Civil War re-enactor" sei ein Soldat..
> Irgendwie noch alberner als diese grellbunten Streetfisher...
> 
> PS: Es ist durchaus nett ab und an mit altem Gerät zu fischen und sich zu verkleiden - aber dieses dann als die Krönung allen Angelns zu vermarkten empfinde ich als lächerlich.


Natürlich ist Yates ein Stück weit Poser, Selbstdarsteller. Aber das sind alle, wir alle, die wir auch nur ein einziges Bild, einen einzigen Lifehack, ein einziges Statement hier posten. Jeder in seiner Art und Weise. Nur mit einem Reenactor darf man ihn nicht vergleichen. Er lebt seinen anglerischen Stil konsequent, ohne das dabei eine Verkleidung ersichtlich wäre. Er stellt ja nichts nach, er tut es schlicht und ergreifend. Das dabei alleine sein Kescher weit mehr kostet, als ein normaler Angler insgesamt ans Wasser führt, ist doch unerheblich. Der Kescher ist auch nicht mehr, als einer für 29,95 €. In meinen Augen ist es viel bemerkenswerter, dass er einen dabei hat und auch ohne Ausnahmen benutzt. Das sein altes Norfolk Jacket heute nicht ganz billig ist, spricht auch nicht gegen ihn. Die Geoff Anderson Outfits zeitgemäßer Vermittler der Materie sind auch nicht billiger. Mit seiner "The Bishop" Rute möchte ich nicht fischen müssen, wohl aber sie haben.

Was er aber mit Sicherheit ist, ist eine herausragendes Stück des Angelns. Nicht weil er etwas so besonders gut macht, sondern weil er es in einer sehr persönlichen Art und Weise tut, weil er sich abhebt vom Mainstream, was wir alle nicht zu leisten im Stande, oder Willens sind. Er tut damit ja auch keinem weh, oder fordert nur ansatzweise dazu auf, es ihm gleichzutun. Er versucht ja auch gar nicht, sein Handeln irgendwie zu idealisieren. Wenn er mit einem modernen Angler, wie dem Martin Bowler fischt, tut er das in ausgesprochener Harmonie, aber eben im Chris Yates Style. Und die haben und hatten auch noch nie etwas gegen seinen Stil - gegen eine schöne Tasse Tee und etwas Gebäck in der Angelpause sowieso nicht.

Er ist genau so wenig ein, im negativen Sinne, Poser, wie es der Angling Buddha Mark Edwin ist. Sie sind einfach liebenswert schräge Vögel, die gerne zeigen, wie sie fischen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Minimax

Ein sehr guter Beitrag @Andal 
Und abgesehen vom Yates (g.w.s.N.) am wichtigsten:


Andal schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Yates ein Stück weit Poser, Selbstdarsteller. Aber das sind alle, wir alle, die wir auch nur ein einziges Bild, einen einzigen Lifehack, ein einziges Statement hier posten. Jeder in seiner Art und Weise.


Und das sollten wir alle hier niemals vergessen- es sind immer vier Finger die auf einen selbst zurückzeigen. Und auasserdem amüsieren wir uns ja auch prächtig miteinander,

ein Schuldiger im SInne der Anklage,
Euer
Miniposé


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ah, das finde ich spannend. Hast Du die Original-Ordner? Oder ein Publikationsdatum?
> Daß die Angelpraxis-Artikel überwiegend britischer Herkunft sind, ist ja klar.
> Hab eben ein altes Video mit Kremkus gesehen, es wurde 94 gedreht oder publiziert.
> Als ähnlich „alt” würde ich auch die Angelpraxis-Artikel einschätzen.


Die "Angelpraxis-Ordner" sind sicherlich eine Ausgabe der von @Minimax : genannten "The Art of Fishing". Sicherlich wurden in der deutschen Ausgabe noch einige Artikel hinzugefügt, besonders in Bezug auf deutsche Angler und Gewässer. Die Ordner sind vom Aussehen gleich, das Original ist schwarz und die deutsche Ausgabe ist in blauen Ordnern.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Die "Angelpraxis-Ordner" sind sicherlich eine Ausgabe der von @Minimax : genannten "The Art of Fishing". *Sicherlich wurden in der deutschen Ausgabe noch einige Artikel hinzugefügt, besonders in Bezug auf deutsche Angler und Gewässer*. Die Ordner sind vom Aussehen gleich, das Original ist schwarz und die deutsche Ausgabe ist in blauen Ordnern.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Oha, stimmt, das hatte ich in meinem Post unterschlagen- Es gibt in der deutschen Version schon spezifische Zusatzinhalte, die das ohnehin tolle Werk noch interessanter
machen.
Egal welche Ausgabe, ich glaube kaum das es vorher und nachher ein ähnlich monumentales Projekt gab-


----------



## geomas

Das Projekt Spitzenveredelung nimmt Fahrt auf. Die erste Wicklung wollte ich schon eigenlobend präsentieren, da ging sie auf.
Den Anfang finde ich am schwierigsten zu wickeln bei dem extrem geringen Durchmesser der glatten Feederspitzen.
Naja, der Abend ist noch lang. 
Diese gelbe Glasfiberspitze wird aber nicht umwickelt, die leuchtet schon so wunderbar grell (ist aber hart wie Sau und auch nicht für die Tri-Cast).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wird schon klappen, Georg.
Immer weiter üben.


----------



## Andal

*# Spitzenverdelung*

Bau dir wenigstens aus zwei Kartons so etwas ähnliches, wie eine Rutenbaubank. Damit geht es deutlich einfacher, als nur so aus der Hand!


----------



## hester

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch. Sie ist unterwegs.
> Drennan Ultralight Mini Feeder.
> Er stellt sie hier vor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und er angelt hier mit so einer:


Wo hast du die denn bestellt, die Rute suche ich schon die ganze Zeit, nirgendwo lieferbar.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die erste Wicklung wollte ich schon eigenlobend präsentieren, *da ging sie auf*.


Das_ lieben_ sie.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens hatte ich gerade ein schönes Telefonat bezüglich Rutenblanks mit einem _prominenten Ükel of high renown_.
Abgesehen von einer extrem kompetenten Beratung (Absolute Kennerschaft, nun kenne ich aufs Jota den Weg den die
Minimax Mk. IIIeinhalb einschlagen sollte ) wars so ein schöner freundlicher Schwatz über die verschiedensten Themen
unter zwei Anglern wie es nur sein kann- Ich glaube, wir konnten uns kaum trennen.
Eigentlich merkt man dann, was uns allen grad so fehlt, darum, liebe Ükelbrüder, nehmt untereinander Kontakt auf, telefoniert,
pn-t, schickt Euch Brieftauben, babbelt miteinander.
Es ist schön und wichtig, mal eine kleine Plauderei mit gleichgesinnten Geistern zu haben,

ganz inspiriert,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Bei „Jota” war mir alles klar...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei „Jota” war mir alles klar...


harhar, das Lachen wird Dir vergehen, wenn Du du die Dreieinhalb im Frühjahr testfliegen musst- die wird kein Lämmchen...

Minimax Mk. II (zur Zeit im Archiv Kochtopf):





Minimax Mk. IIIeinhalb (aktuelle Konzeptstudie)





Alles natürlich ihm Rahmen einer leichten versatilen Grundangel für kleine Fliessgewässer...


----------



## geomas

Etwas wie die *„Minimax Mk. IIIeinhalb”* wurde mir kürzlich von ner Krankenschwester in den Hintern gerammt. Angeblich Vitamine und so.
Ich hätte vorher nicht mit ihr scherzen sollen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Etwas wie die *„Minimax Mk. IIIeinhalb”* wurde mir kürzlich von ner Krankenschwester in den Hintern gerammt. Angeblich Vitamine und so.
> Ich hätte vorher nicht mit ihr scherzen sollen.



Whowowowhhwwh, Moment-dies bedarf der Klärung-

Meinst Du mit:
" wurde mir kürzlich von ner Krankenschwester in den Hintern gerammt."

1)ne einfache  Infusion mit Spritze mit ner fiesen, langen, scharfen Nadel in die eine oder andere Pobacke? Wo die Schwestern immer plötzlich so nett
schwätzen, um einen abzulenken, und dann "Zack. so das war´s schon"

2)oder the real deal, bei dem es eher um Bildgebende Verfahren, 18h nix essen und Seitenlage geht? Und worüber man nicht spricht, so als Mann.

Beides ist aber auch von Zeit zu Zeit notwendig, und wir müssen uns dem
stellen.
hg
Minihypochondrax


----------



## geomas

Öhmmm, es blieb bei ner konventionellen Kanüle. Aber Kaliber für sehr große Pferde, mindestens. 
Ich war jedenfalls bedient. Die andere Schwester in der Praxis geht sorgsamer zu Werke. 
Scherze verklemme ich mir dort neuerdings aber generell.


----------



## geomas

#spitzenveredelung

Spitze Nr. 1 hat gelbes und rotes Garn bekommen. Und etwas schnelltrocknenden Lack.
Schön geht anders, aber die Praxistauglichkeit ist nach einem 2ten vorsichtigen Anstrich hoffentlich gegeben.
Hatte fast so was wie leichte Krämpfe oder Muskelverspannungen in den Händen (durch die ungewohnte Bewegung mit den Fingern).

Ich werde es die Tage nochmal probieren, jetzt schone ich meine Flossen und Augen.


----------



## Andal

*# Gelassenheit, Zeit lassen...*

Dieser Aspekt wird hier gut besprochen. Viel zu viele Kollegen rumpeln ans Wasser und peitschen sofort los. Lasst euch Zeit Kollegen. Das Futter muss wirken, es muss wieder Ruhe am Spott einkehren und die Fische müssen voller Vertrauen auf den Platz ziehen.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> *# Gelassenheit, Zeit lassen...*
> 
> Dieser Aspekt wird hier gut besprochen. Viel zu viele Kollegen rumpeln ans Wasser und peitschen sofort los. Lasst euch Zeit Kollegen. Das Futter muss wirken, es muss wieder Ruhe am Spott einkehren und die Fische müssen voller Vertrauen auf den Platz ziehen.


Genau. Erstmal ankommen, Futter fertigmachen, den Platz einrichten und dann eine gemütliche Tasse Tee. 
Ich bin ja beim Angeln und nicht auf der Flucht


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Genau. Erstmal ankommen, Futter fertigmachen, den Platz einrichten und dann eine gemütliche Tasse Tee.
> Ich bin ja beim Angeln und nicht auf der Flucht


Nur wenn man sich so manchen Zunftbruder so ansieht, dann meint man schon, er müsse ein Wettrennen gewinnen. Gleich am Anfang des Videos sagt es der Des Taylor ja sehr blumig. Warum gleich zu Anfang auf die vorhandenen Karnickel ballern und den Hirschen verschrecken, den man eigentlich haben möchte!?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

# Yates
# Bowler
# Inselbewohner

Sorry mit den beiden kann ich so gar nichts anfangen, der eine in immer gleichen Klamotten und der andere in "Drennan, Sticky und ESP are the best" verhelfen mir nicht um warm zu werden. Anders dazu unsere deutschen Freunde der SHG, die Brüder Kallweit oder aber die Dänischen Freunde der Blinker Serie, Paul Cook .
Warum müssen wir immer zu diesen Götzen auf die wahnwitzige Insel schielen wo keinen Bock auf uns haben und nur ihre Sachen verticken wollen. Was würden wir z.B. sagen wenn einer von uns Tag täglich mit der "ollen DAM Vollglas Grüne Serie mit Quick 330" und Sargblei oder Korkproppen mit roter Bemalung unterwegs wäre ?
Ein Franzose mit seiner Mitchell 300 an einer Leac oder der Italiener mit der Hofner 220.

Stellt euch mal selber die Fragen was ihr zu solchen Leuten sagen würdet ?
Man würde den Kopfschütteln und denken was für ein Affe. Sargblei zeugt in D seit Anfang der 2000er sowieso nur noch einen Plums oder Bratpfannenangler und der olle Vollglasstecken für Angler die sich nichts neuers leisten können. 

Sorry aber den Hype kann ich nicht verstehen.......meine persönliche Meinung dazu.


----------



## Andal

Zwei Musikliebhaber. Der eine schmilzt bei Helene Fischer weg und der andere schüttelt fürs Leben gerne das Haupt zu ACDC Klängen. Für den Dritten gibt es ausser Bach und Teleman nichts anderes. Musik mögen sie alle drei. 

Das heute die meisten Darsteller nicht mehr ohne die Zuwendungen der Hersteller auskommen, oder sie schlichtweg kassieren, weil man sie ihnen bietet, so what. Wir normalen Sterblichen leben auch nicht von der frischen Luft alleine. Jeder von uns würde wohl über seinen Schatten springen, wenn die Zuwendungen entsprechend üppig ausfallen. Inklusive meiner Wenigkeit, der da schon etwas unschöne Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Es ist doch auch völlig normal, dass einen gewisse Gruppen anziehen. Auch der Angler ist in gewisser Weise ein soziales Wesen und ist lieber mit Seinesgleichen zusammen, als mit irgendwem, oder gar nicht.

Aber ich gebe dir in dem einen Punkt recht, dass es lächerlich wird, sobald man anfängt, wen nachzuäffen. Und da habe ich in dieser illustren Runde noch wirklich keinen feststellen müssen. Alles eigenständige Gestalten, mit sehr eigenen Eigenheiten - und das ist mehr als gut so!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> # Yates
> # Bowler
> # Inselbewohner
> 
> Sorry mit den beiden kann ich so gar nichts anfangen, der eine in immer gleichen Klamotten und der andere in "Drennan, Sticky und ESP are the best" verhelfen mir nicht um warm zu werden. Anders dazu unsere deutschen Freunde der SHG, die Brüder Kallweit oder aber die Dänischen Freunde der Blinker Serie, Paul Cook .
> Warum müssen wir immer zu diesen Götzen auf die wahnwitzige Insel schielen wo keinen Bock auf uns haben und nur ihre Sachen verticken wollen. Was würden wir z.B. sagen wenn einer von uns Tag täglich mit der "ollen DAM Vollglas Grüne Serie mit Quick 330" und Sargblei oder Korkproppen mit roter Bemalung unterwegs wäre ?
> Ein Franzose mit seiner Mitchell 300 an einer Leac oder der Italiener mit der Hofner 220.
> 
> Stellt euch mal selber die Fragen was ihr zu solchen Leuten sagen würdet ?
> Man würde den Kopfschütteln und denken was für ein Affe. Sargblei zeugt in D seit Anfang der 2000er sowieso nur noch einen Plums oder Bratpfannenangler und der olle Vollglasstecken für Angler die sich nichts neuers leisten können.
> 
> Sorry aber den Hype kann ich nicht verstehen.......meine persönliche Meinung dazu.



Womit du natürlich recht hast, also dass man als traditionell angehauchter Angler nicht immer nur nach Großbritannien schielen sollte. Genauso wenig liegt der Heilige Gral des Spinnfischens bei den Amis. Nur weil dort im Zuge der Fischerei auf Black Bass & Musky eine Menge Zeug entwickelt wurde, gibt es trotzdem einen Albert Drachkovitch in Frankreich oder einen Dr. Karl Heinz in Deutschland.

Wobei ich Martin Bowler in erster Linie das Zeug von Drennan, ESP & Co. vermarkten sehe, was aber ja nicht verboten ist. Nebenbei ist mir ein Martin Bowler als "Markenbotschafter" jedenfalls tausend Mal lieber als irgendeine in Pink gekleidete & total überdrehte "YouTube-Tussi" oder aber der x-te _"Ey Digga Alta!"_ Werbeproll mit (mir unverständlich) hohen Klickzahlen.

Chris Yates stellt für mich einen kleinen Ausnahmefall dar. In jungen Jahren ein sicherlich sehr erfolgreicher Angler präsentiert er heute - zumindest aus meiner Sicht - in erster Linie sich selbst und natürlich seine spezielle Art des Angelns. Ich würde ihn eher als eine Art Aktionskünstler oder so etwas sehen und weniger als Werbefigur. Dem einen Angler gefällt was Yates so macht und dem anderen Angler eben nicht, Kunst liegt bekanntlich ja immer auch im Auge des Betrachters. Der heutige Hype um die viel zitierte Entschleunigung - auch wenn ich diesen eher für eine geschickte Vermarktungsstrategie halte - verhilft Yates und seiner Angelei sicherlich ebenfalls zu allerlei Fans.

Ich persönlich mag Bowler & Yates, auch wenn Yates mit seiner Art des Angelns zuweilen natürlich schon etwas dick aufträgt. Aber auch der dänische "Waschbär" aus den Blinker-Videos ist klasse. In gewisser Weise mag ich sogar Leute wie Matze Koch & seine Art  und auch ein Jörg _"Die Zahnlücke"_ Ovens hat seinen Charme.

Was ich absolut nicht mag sind die weiter oben bereits angesprochenen "YouTube-Werbespackos" oder aber den x-ten Teamangler, welcher ohne es selbst zu checken lediglich maximal auf eine bestimmte Marke konditioniert wird. Involvement heißt das Zauberwort, man nehme irgendeinen 08/15 Angler - also die Zielgruppe - und mache ihn zum Teamangler. Dermaßen "gebauchpinselt" nässt sich dieser vor lauter Freude glatt ein und hält dann den größten Mist in die Kamera, ist er doch offizieller Teamangler. Korda oder Kogha ist dann auch egal, die Hauptsache man ist Teamangler. Noch etwas YouTube und facebook drumherum gesponnen und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## geomas

Das hast Du schön geschrieben, @Bankside Dreamer !


Yates kann oder sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht nicht mit den bekannten Angelgesichtern vergleichen. 
Ich nehme ihn als einen Mensch wahr, der gerne angelnd Zeit in der Natur verbringt, der Leistungsgedanke ist ihm fremd.

Viele der auch werblich aktiven Akteure im Angelcircus sind eher „Performance-Angler”, die bestenfalls menscheln.
Die müssen eben liefern, vielleicht nicht immer, aber die können eben nicht mal ein Mittagsschläfchen einschieben, wenn sie vorher nix gefangen haben.

Ich freu mich über die Vielfalt an Akteuren in dem Bereich. Und wen ich nicht mag den „klick ich weg”.
Ach ja, ein ganz großartiger Geschichtenerzähler ist Terry Hearn:





Ist natürlich teilweise auch werblich, aber seine Art, sein Ansatz haben schon was.


----------



## skyduck

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> # Yates
> # Bowler
> # Inselbewohner
> 
> Sorry mit den beiden kann ich so gar nichts anfangen, der eine in immer gleichen Klamotten und der andere in "Drennan, Sticky und ESP are the best" verhelfen mir nicht um warm zu werden. Anders dazu unsere deutschen Freunde der SHG, die Brüder Kallweit oder aber die Dänischen Freunde der Blinker Serie, Paul Cook .
> Warum müssen wir immer zu diesen Götzen auf die wahnwitzige Insel schielen wo keinen Bock auf uns haben und nur ihre Sachen verticken wollen. Was würden wir z.B. sagen wenn einer von uns Tag täglich mit der "ollen DAM Vollglas Grüne Serie mit Quick 330" und Sargblei oder Korkproppen mit roter Bemalung unterwegs wäre ?
> Ein Franzose mit seiner Mitchell 300 an einer Leac oder der Italiener mit der Hofner 220.
> 
> Stellt euch mal selber die Fragen was ihr zu solchen Leuten sagen würdet ?
> Man würde den Kopfschütteln und denken was für ein Affe. Sargblei zeugt in D seit Anfang der 2000er sowieso nur noch einen Plums oder Bratpfannenangler und der olle Vollglasstecken für Angler die sich nichts neuers leisten können.
> 
> Sorry aber den Hype kann ich nicht verstehen.......meine persönliche Meinung dazu.


och ich würde sagen mein Onkel hat wieder seine Angeln draußen, wobei der eher selbst gegossenes - na ja ich würde sagen "Tonnenblei" verwendet. Das Ganze dann noch in einer Gewichtsklasse vierfach derer die ich da einsetzen würde. Trotzdem fängt er seine Fische. Natürlich nicht irgendwelche kleinen Rotaugen aber bei den größeren hat er mich schon oft übertrumpft. Teilweise verwendet er Tackle noch von meinen Opa. Wenn was kaputt geht kauft er mal was neues. Ansonsten wird alles gefischt bis es auseinanderfällt und nicht mehr geflickt werden kann. Seine Schnüre sind teilweise älter als 10 Jahre mit Durchmessern von Drachenschnüren.
Aber was soll ich sagen irgendwie funktioniert das (für ihn) problemlos.
Ich will das nicht idealisieren und wenn der Gute dann auswirft und das Blei wie eine Bombe ins Wasser einschlägt, denke ich mir auch meinen Teil. Aber das Entscheidende ist, er ist zufrieden und glücklich damit, macht sich denkbar wenig Gedanken um Montage, Gerät und ähnliches. Er kennt dafür jede Ecke und jede Stelle an seinen Gewässerstück. Er weiß genau wann und wo er im Sommer mit Schwimmbrot die Döbel erwischt, wo er die Brassen erwischt, wann er Aale fängt und auch wann er mit seinen antik Gufi (er sagt immer den Schwabbelfischchen  ) den Hecht vor den Seerosen holt. Er genießt die Natur und hat die Ruhe weg. Dinge die wir vielleicht nicht immer so umgesetzt bekommen, weil wir verzweifelt nach der passenden Montage, den passenden Gerät, der passende Methode suchen (oder dann wenn alles endlich perfekt im Wasser ist, darüber grübeln was man besser machen kann). 
Beides sind natürlich jetzt Extreme aber mit beiden kann man natürlich auch glücklich sein und darum geht es natürlich als Erstes. Jeder soll es so machen wie es für ihn gut ist, sich gut anfühlt und glücklich macht.
Da führt mich dann natürlich wiederum  dazu warum diese Leute so gehypte werden. Viele schaffen es nicht mehr komplett abzuschalten, vieles ist höher, besser, weiter, mehr, größer, schwerer obwohl die Leute insgeheim einfach nur Ruhe, Entspannung und Kopf frei suchen. Es aber vor lauter krampfhafter Umsetzungs-Versuchen nicht hinbekommen. Wir haben ja gelernt mit Fleiss und Anstrengung und engament kann man alles erreichen. Leider gilt das aber nicht für Entspannung und Energie schöpfen.
Wenn dann so einer kommt der völlig relaxt mit irgend nen alten Zeug ohne groß Klimbim diesen Zustand offensichtlich erreicht wird er schnell verehrt gefeiert und ikonisiert. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, wenn so jemand bei uns käme und das so publik machen würde und dann mit Sargblei, Vollglas und antiker Rolle, konkurenzfähig und tiefenentspannt Fische fangen würde, würde das auch bei uns viele Anhänger finden. Also Freiwillige vor!!!
So schnell und emotional geschrieben, ich bitte Fehler zu entschuldigen, mag aber nicht mehr Korrektur lesen und vielleicht alles wieder verfälschen...


----------



## Thomas.

Weihnachten# 

gestern fragte mich meine Frau ob ich nicht Lust hätte ein wenig angeln zu gehen , na ja nicht wirklich  und tat ihr aber den gefallen. Als ich dann so nach 2-3 Stündchen wieder zuhause ankam sah es dann auf der Treppe so aus 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 , als ich dann oben angekommen war bepackt mit Rucksack, Stuhl in der einen und 2 12ft Futteralen in der anderen Hand, sah es aber dann ganz anders aus, hätte euch gerne ein nachher Foto gezeigt, aber Holland war in Not und ich traute mich nicht (2-3 habe ich nicht erwischt).
oben habe ich den auch noch umgehauen 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 da hatte er aber noch keine Rute in der Hand 

PS.  meine Frau hat mehr Nikoläuse als ich Ruten, ich sollte aufholen


----------



## rutilus69

Das kenne ich. Wenn meine Frau so unschuldig fragt ob ich nicht Angeln gehen möchte (was eher eine ernstgemeinte Aufforderung ist), dann weiß ich, dass danach irgendwas umgeräumt oder umdekoriert ist.   
Aber das ist das was man als Win-Win bezeichnet: ich habe meine Ruhe und sie ihren Willen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also das muss erstmal einer nachmachen, was UPS da geschafft hat. Weniger als 24h von Irland bis zu mir nach Hause. 


Zugestellt04.12.2020 11:48zuHause, DEVersendet03.12.2020 15:05Limerick, IrelandAufkleber erstellt03.12.2020 14:36Ireland

Da sollten sich die anderen Paketdienste mal echt ne Scheibe von abschneiden!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nun Bilder....











hester schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn bestellt, die Rute suche ich schon die ganze Zeit, nirgendwo lieferbar.


Ich hab die Rute bei ebay UK gekauft. In allen o-shops war se leider ausverkauft. Sie wurde nur zweimal benutzt(lt. Verkäufer) und sieht auch so aus. Quasi ladenneu.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> och ich würde sagen mein Onkel hat wieder seine Angeln draußen, wobei der eher selbst gegossenes - na ja ich würde sagen "Tonnenblei" verwendet. Das Ganze dann noch in einer Gewichtsklasse vierfach derer die ich da einsetzen würde. Trotzdem fängt er seine Fische. Natürlich nicht irgendwelche kleinen Rotaugen aber bei den größeren hat er mich schon oft übertrumpft. Teilweise verwendet er Tackle noch von meinen Opa. Wenn was kaputt geht kauft er mal was neues. Ansonsten wird alles gefischt bis es auseinanderfällt und nicht mehr geflickt werden kann. Seine Schnüre sind teilweise älter als 10 Jahre mit Durchmessern von Drachenschnüren.
> Aber was soll ich sagen irgendwie funktioniert das (für ihn) problemlos.
> Ich will das nicht idealisieren und wenn der Gute dann auswirft und das Blei wie eine Bombe ins Wasser einschlägt, denke ich mir auch meinen Teil. Aber das Entscheidende ist, er ist zufrieden und glücklich damit, macht sich denkbar wenig Gedanken um Montage, Gerät und ähnliches. Er kennt dafür jede Ecke und jede Stelle an seinen Gewässerstück. Er weiß genau wann und wo er im Sommer mit Schwimmbrot die Döbel erwischt, wo er die Brassen erwischt, wann er Aale fängt und auch wann er mit seinen antik Gufi (er sagt immer den Schwabbelfischchen  ) den Hecht vor den Seerosen holt. Er genießt die Natur und hat die Ruhe weg. Dinge die wir vielleicht nicht immer so umgesetzt bekommen, weil wir verzweifelt nach der passenden Montage, den passenden Gerät, der passende Methode suchen (oder dann wenn alles endlich perfekt im Wasser ist, darüber grübeln was man besser machen kann).
> Beides sind natürlich jetzt Extreme aber mit beiden kann man natürlich auch glücklich sein und darum geht es natürlich als Erstes. Jeder soll es so machen wie es für ihn gut ist, sich gut anfühlt und glücklich macht.
> Da führt mich dann natürlich wiederum  dazu warum diese Leute so gehypte werden. Viele schaffen es nicht mehr komplett abzuschalten, vieles ist höher, besser, weiter, mehr, größer, schwerer obwohl die Leute insgeheim einfach nur Ruhe, Entspannung und Kopf frei suchen. Es aber vor lauter krampfhafter Umsetzungs-Versuchen nicht hinbekommen. Wir haben ja gelernt mit Fleiss und Anstrengung und engament kann man alles erreichen. Leider gilt das aber nicht für Entspannung und Energie schöpfen.
> Wenn dann so einer kommt der völlig relaxt mit irgend nen alten Zeug ohne groß Klimbim diesen Zustand offensichtlich erreicht wird er schnell verehrt gefeiert und ikonisiert. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, wenn so jemand bei uns käme und das so publik machen würde und dann mit Sargblei, Vollglas und antiker Rolle, konkurenzfähig und tiefenentspannt Fische fangen würde, würde das auch bei uns viele Anhänger finden. Also Freiwillige vor!!!
> So schnell und emotional geschrieben, ich bitte Fehler zu entschuldigen, mag aber nicht mehr Korrektur lesen und vielleicht alles wieder verfälschen...


Bernd Stöver, hier war er bekannt als Bernd 2000, war auch so ein Angler. Ein bischen Wickelblei vom Dachdecker, mehrere Schnüre zusammen geknotet, paar Angeln und Rollen vom Flohmarkt und gut wars. Er kannte aber die Fische und die Gewässer und wußte wo was und wie anzugehen war. Fische, hier besonders Hechte, fing er auf Ansage. Ein ganz großer unserer Zunft, leider schmunzelt er jetzt nur noch über uns und unser vergebliches Bemühen und unseren Tackle Wahn.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun Bilder....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361112
> Anhang anzeigen 361113
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab die Rute bei ebay UK gekauft. In allen o-shops war se leider ausverkauft. Sie wurde nur zweimal benutzt(lt. Verkäufer) und sieht auch so aus. Quasi ladenneu.


das Handteil lässt du aber so oder?  gefällt mir das Teil


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun Bilder....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361112
> Anhang anzeigen 361113
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab die Rute bei ebay UK gekauft. In allen o-shops war se leider ausverkauft. Sie wurde nur zweimal benutzt(lt. Verkäufer) und sieht auch so aus. Quasi ladenneu.


Eigentlich Ideal die Zusammenstellung und sie erinnert mich mehr an eine Quivertip, also lange Spitzen. Hatte mal eine Daiwa Tom Pickering auch mit zwei Spitzen, war aber schon vor 30 Jahren. Es hat dann auch nicht lange gedauert und die Spitzen sind abgebrochen. Habe die Rute eingeschickt zu Cormoran, da ist sie dann auch verschwunden. Ersatzteile gab es wohl nicht mehr und Cormoran hatte auch kein Interesse da die Rute nicht auf dem deutschen Markt verkauft wurde. 
Haben auch noch eine DAM Feederrute aus Holland, die hat auch solch ein zweites Teil. Also zwei gleichlange Teile plus kurzes Handteil. Der Nachfolger, die SUMO,  hatte dann schon Einsteckspitzen. Was im Nachhinein für die Ersatzteilbeschaffung wesentlich einfacher ist da nur die Einsteckspitzen gekauft werden müssen.
Aber ein wirklich geiler Stock, sei vorsichtig mit ihr und behandel sie wie ein zartes Mädchen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> das Handteil lässt du aber so oder?  gefällt mir das Teil



Ich glaub schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Also zwei gleichlange Teile plus kurzes Handteil.



Diese kann man in 9ft mit 0,75oz. oder 1oz. Spitze nutze oder eben als 10ft. mit 0,75oz. oder 1oz. Spitze.

Das finde ich super.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, lieber Prof! 
Das hintere Griffende gefällt mir bei diesen Ruten (Series 7 ähnlich) besser als bei den Acolytes mit Metallplatte am Ende.
Wirst Du die Ultralight auch mit 0,22er Hauptschnur und 0,20er Vorfach fischen oder gehst Du mit feinerer Mono zu Werke?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Wirst Du die Ultralight auch mit 0,22er Hauptschnur und 0,20er Vorfach fischen oder gehst Du mit feinerer Mono zu Werke?



Ich denke ich werde über meinen Schatten springen und ein 0,18er Vorfach verwenden.
Sie ist ja doch recht fein.

Hat aber im HT noch gut Reserven um mal gegenzuhalten wenn ein besserer Fisch einsteigt.


----------



## geomas

Die der Ultralight ähnliche 10.6ft Drennan Bomb Rod fische ich mit 3lb Maxima. Paßt ziemlich gut.
Deren Spitzenteile sind mit 0.5 und 0.75oz angegeben. Benutzt habe ich bislang nur das „stärkere” der Oberteile.
Hatte damit ja mindestens einen besseren (Ü50) Aland, wenn ich solche Kameraden bei jedem zweiten Wurf dran hätte, würde ich vermutlich die Schnurstärke doch leicht erhöhen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die reine Tragkraft würde mir wohl auch reichen aber dünne Schnüre sind einfach empfindlicher (Abrieb, Hindernisse am Boden) und vertüddeln auch leichter.
Ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin.
Solange die Fische sich nicht dran stören, würde ich immer lieber die stärkere Schnur verwenden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mahlzeit, Jungs. Glückwunsch an den Prof. zur neuen Rute. Sollte sie Dir wider Erwarten nicht gefallen, würde ich sie übernehmen!
Ansonsten hätte ich gerne etwas Zeit, um mir mal wieder ein Film mit Chris Yates (g.w.s.N.) ansehen, hab aber das ganze WE volles Programm. Morgen geht es zuerst nach Gorleben, mein Weib will unbedingt zum Fischer. Angeblich wegen der geräucherten Forellen, aber ich habe eher den Verdacht, dass Sie mir ne Jahreskarte für die Elbe zu Weihnachten schenken will. Anschließend geht es dann nochmal an die Jeetzel. Sonntag hat Ferdi dann wieder ein Date mit seiner Freundin Esra und anschließend plane ich noch einen Versuch auf den Ein-Bartel-Fisch.
Allen, die sich bei der Kälte ans Wasser trauen, wünsche ich herzerwärmende Fische und allen anderen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## hester

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun Bilder....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361112
> Anhang anzeigen 361113
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab die Rute bei ebay UK gekauft. In allen o-shops war se leider ausverkauft. Sie wurde nur zweimal benutzt(lt. Verkäufer) und sieht auch so aus. Quasi ladenneu.


Glückwunsch, schöne Rute. Vielleicht gönn ich mir dann die 10/11ft. Den größeren Bruder, Medium Feeder Combo 11`6 / 12`6 hab ich schon.


----------



## rustaweli

Neues Tackle, neue Gewässer, Yates...
Ich bin überglücklich verkünden zu können das ich alle 3 kombiniere.
Neues Tackle:
Habe mich die Tage entschieden den Tackleversuchungen zu widerstehen und dafür in Gewässer zu investieren. Die Gelegenheit war jetzt da und ich griff zu.
Gewässer:
Ähnlich unserem Wuemmehunter werde ich Ende des Jahres Abschied von meinem Abschnitt nehmen.
Bin seit heute Vereinsmitglied des Vereins und darf somit ab 1.1. andere Gewässer befischen.
Den Neckarhafen fast vor der Haustür. 30 Minuten entfernt den noch unbeschiffbaren Neckar. Schmal, flach, schön. Herrlich für Barben, Döbel, Pin.
Dazu noch etwas entfernt 2 tolle Flüsschen, aber nicht einfach zu befischen, aber Forellen, Döbel...
Noch die Donau, Donau Altwasser, Nebenarme, Gräben - Hecht, Aal, vor allem aber Schleien sowie Nacht,- u Bootsangeln erlaubt. Ganz klasse auch das seit Jahren laufende Huchenprogramm.
Einen tollen See an der bayrischen Grenze, Boot, Nacht, Zelt, Toilette, eingezäunt.
ABER Last but not least - 4 kleinere Seen und einen größeren mit Booten und Segelschiffen alles so gut wie hier.
Freue mich riesig! Auch auf Angeln ohne Grundeln.
3. Yates
Habe für dieses WE eine einmalige Schnupperkarte bekommen. Nein, nicht auf Zander u Barsch im Hafen, nicht auf Hecht an den Seen.
Ich werde morgen in der Früh ganz genüßlich einen See aufsuchen, leichtes Gepäck, nur Maden und Mais, Pose, Purist Pin. Mir egal ob was beisst.

Ach Ükels...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@skyduck 

Wie wahr deine Worte Worte klingen und uns wider mal Momente gibt um inne zu halten und nachzudenken.
Danke 

@Bankside Dreamer 
Auch ein dank an dich für die treffenden Worte.

Ihr habt mich mit euren Beiträgen gerade wider ins Leben zurückgeholt, ko vom heutigen Tage schöpfe ich jetzt wider Kraft um endlich einige Dinge anzupacken.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Vereinswechsel, lieber @rustaweli - möge Deine Entscheidung alsbald belohnt werden. 
Binnenhafen* klingt spannend, die anderen Gewässer ebenfalls.
Und klar, morgen viel Freude und Erfolg am kleinen See!


Wow, die Wochenendgestaltung artet ja fast in Arbeit aus bei Dir, lieber Stephan - hoffentlich kommt „Ihr 3” alle auf Eure Kosten.




*) sowas wie einen ehemaligen Binnenhafen hab ich in mehrfacher Ausführung direkt bei mir, aber ohne aktiven Umschlag. Da fehlt was.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Geo!
Ja, der Binnenhafen ist in vielerlei Hinsicht interessant für mich. Wahnsinnig schnell da, viel Fläche, am WE hat man seine Ruhe. Bei Spinnfischern sehr beliebt. Ich denke dort werde ich das ganze Jahr über Möglichkeiten auf Rotaugen haben. Eine große Mühle befindet sich auch im Hafengebiet. Das Königsfischen findet auch alljährlich dort statt, also sollte für mich auf die kaum beachteten Rotaugen etwas möglich sein. Aber der Hafen ist groß, mehrere Arme und es wird Zeit brauchen die Fische dort zu verstehen. Riesig freue ich mich jedoch auf die Seen und das Nachtangeln mit der Familie ausserhalb von BW.


----------



## rustaweli

Verzeiht mir meine kindliche Vorfreude.
Aber so sieht der Hafen aus @geomas


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tja, du bist eben kein Angelromantiker.


Mann, da denke ich seit gestern ziehmlich intensiv drüber nach, frage mich ob Du vielleicht Recht hast.. .
Irgendwie scheint die Romantik bei mir etwas anders gelagert zu sein.
Wollen nicht alle irgendwie die Kindheit zurückholen? Oder wenigstens "Die gute alte Zeit"?
Wenn ich z.B. die kleinen Kunstwerke unserer Posenbaumeister sehe, geht auch mir das Herz auf - aber wirklich fischen mag ich damit nicht.
Stattdessen verbringe ich ganze Tage damit, Anfängern auf die eine oder andere Art weiterzuhelfen - vielleicht meine Methode mich der Kindheit etwas näher zu fühlen. Irgend einen Spleen haben wir sicher alle - er äussert sich nur sehr unterschiedlich.
Mir ist beispielsweise noch nie der Gedanken gekommen, mich fürs Angel umzuziehen - ich habe immer die gleichen Klamotten an.
Auch mit dem Tackleaffen habe ich etwas zu kämpfen, angel aber tatsächlich ab und zu mit nem Stück Schnur und einer Weidenrute mit zwei Drahtschlaufen.
Das kann man machen, hat aber eher mit "Survival" als mit Angeln zu tun.
Und so empfinde ich das beim Herrn Yates eben auch; das ist halt mehr "Retro Livestyle" als Angeln.
Das der Mann tiefenentspannt ist, macht es etwas erträglicher, mindert aber kaum den Snobismus.. .
Da lobe ich mir so einen Jörg Ovens - Angler durch und durch; nichtmal Zeit zum Arzt zu gehen.. .
Oder Graeme Pullen - keine Zeit sein Gerät zu reinigen.. .
Aber beide richtig gute Angler.
Über diese bunten You Tube Gecken brauchen wir nicht zu reden - da ist mir Yates, oder sogar Prediger Koch, sehr viel lieber.

Ich gelobe an meiner romantischen Ader zu arbeiten und werde mir im nächsten Jahr monatlich ein Yates Video anschauen..
Euch allen ein schönes und fängiges Wochenende..

PS: Diese Art der Inspiration hier im Ükel liebe ich sehr...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher, Ich liebe Dich!


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich dich auch - aber das habe ich wohl schon vielen gesagt.
Die meisten hatten allerdings Möppse und keinen Weimaraner...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, meine Vorbereitungen für den morgigen Tag sind abgeschlossen. Meine Frau hat den Proviantkorb (u.a. Mit frischem Krabbensalat) gepackt.  Einige Scheiben Toast sind geschreddert, die Käsepaste ist geknetet und neben den obligatorischen Feederruten hat es auch die Matchrute ins Futteral geschafft. Wenn die Bedingungen es an der oberen Jeetzel erlauben, werde ich mit ihr und der Centrepin und einer schönen Posenmontage etwas trotten.
Und keine Sorge, lieber Georg, das wird kein Stress. Wir fahren dorthin, wo wir am liebsten sind und tuen das, was ich am liebsten mache und genießen, die Zeit miteinander zu verbringen.
@rustaweli: Die Ecke kenne ich! Etwas Fluss auf ist Stollenwerk. Ich hatte ne Zeitangabe häufig beim Daimler zu tun, das habe ich immer für einen Besuch in Plochingen genutzt. Ich wünsche Dir viele Fische im neuen Revier.


----------



## Andal

Der Mr. Pullen ist mir einfach zu laut und der Hr. Ovens hat, vorsichtig formuliert. höchstens einen Unterhaltungswert von sehr eigener Art.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Wuemmehunter ! Dir und Deiner/Deinen Liebsten morgen auch viel Spaß und Erfolg am neuen Gewässer!
Ja, hast Recht! 10 Minuten und man ist im Stollenwerk. Bin oft da. Kurz dahinter beginnt die erwähnte Barben/Döbel Strecke.
So, noch eine Dose Mais dazu, 2 Kannen Tee und es muß und wird am See reichen.


----------



## geomas

Tja, bislang ist das Wochenende noch frei (kann sich noch ändern) und ich überlege ernsthaft, nochmal zu den Döbels zu fahren . 
Ist ja immer ne Stunde Fahrt über teilweise schlechte Straße, das ist nicht so meins und etwas abschreckend.

Das zuletzt besuchte Flüsschen führt wohl zu wenig Wasser, aber das andere Flüsschen bietet mehr Vielfalt, was die möglichen Swims angeht.
Eigentlich könnte ich es mit einer groben Variante des klassischen Trotting versuchen. Also eher Getrieberolle und dicker Loafer als Pin und Stickfloat.
Das Anfüttern könnte ich mir mit LB-Bällchen vorstellen. Also um die Fische zu „aktivieren”. 

Alternativ wäre der Plan B mit Bibberspitzrute und Händen in den Taschen. Hab ja die recht dicken Käsedumbells, die noch probiert werden wollen.
Tulip ist im Hause, diverse dicke Weichpellets sind griffbereit. Mais wäre vorhanden, Fertigteige ebenfalls.
Maden/Caster sind mir evtl. zu fummelig bei der Anköderung mit klammen Händen.

Hmm.

Mal überlegen.

PS: „fertigen Hanf” hab ich ja auch noch zum Füttern. 
Das Zeugs mit Fleisch drin - hat das jemand schon probiert (also zum Angeln)?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint die Romantik bei mir etwas anders gelagert zu sein.



Lässt sich der Begriff "Romantik" überhaupt definieren?

Manch ein Halbgott ballert das Becken seiner Alten durch, kuschelt danach aber auf der Couch bei Dirty Dancing. Der nächste Gentlemen kommt über die Missionarsstellung nicht hinaus, fährt das Auto aber mit Iron Maiden bis zum Anschlag aus den Lautsprechern hämmernd durch die Innenstadt. Beide sind auf ihre Art mit Sicherheit romantisch, obwohl die individuellen Vorlieben abweichen. Nur ein Narr kann sich Anmaßen, die Angelromantik, eine ureigene Emotion im Inneren des Einzelnen, zu definieren. Weder ein Yates, noch ein Koch oder der lyrischste Forenwaller.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Mir egal ob was beisst.



So eine Aussage wäre für mich zum Beispiel eine Stilblüte, weil ich genauso gut ohne Angelgerät meine Zeit am Wasser verbringen könnte, wenn mir die Aussicht auf Erfolg egal wäre. Mein kleines Gehirn arbeitet halt anders, ist aber genauso romantisch, sobald der Hauch lieblicher Gewürze aus der kleinen Dose neben dem Rotaugenfutter über die Elbwiesen strömt.

Bin ich deshalb gestresst, übersäuert, gar vom Erfolg getrieben? Wohl kaum, ich fröne meiner Leidenschaft, auch gerne über das vernünftige Maß hinaus, weil Leidenschaft leiden verschafft. Ich würde mir aber niemals anmaßen, Rusty seine Einstellung als weniger romantisch zu bezeichnen, weil er mit Sicherheit die Haustür nach der Heimkehr mit dem gleichen Gefühl der Glückseeligkeit betritt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Schubladen sollte es nur im Ikea geben, aber nicht in der geflogenen Diskussionskultur. Ähnliches gilt für das in Mode gekommene und irgendwie deplatzierte Abwerten der Teamangler. Es gibt sooooooo viele positive Knaben aus dieser Zunft, warum wird sich immer an ein paar negativen Clowns hochgezogen? Hat ein Thread wie dieser nicht nötig.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wenn Du dich ein bisschen beeiltst kannst Du am Morgen den Döbeln nachstellen und am Nachmittag mit den Händen in der Tasche die Rotaugen verschrecken.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Warum?

Weil hier in der Gruppe halt alles vertreten ist. Von dezent monochrom, über bunt, bis hin zu kräftig schrill. Alle Typen. Stoiker, Technokraten, Pragmatiker, verkappte Philosophen, rustikale Typen mit derberem Humor, Bastler, Alleskäufer und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
ich muss sagen das ich die "Romantik"/"Motivationsdiskussion" die hier gerade läuft sehr sehr interessant finde und auch den Einblick in ihre anglerischen Herzen den verschiedene Ükels uns hier gewähren toll finde, ganz zu schweigen von der netten, freundschaftlichen Art der Debatte. Ohne gerade selber einen Beitrag liefern zu können, bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich bei allen Diskutanden. 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Jungs,
> ich muss sagen das ich die "Romantik"/"Motivationsdiskussion" die hier gerade läuft sehr sehr interessant finde und auch den Einblick in ihre anglerischen Herzen den verschiedene Ükels uns hier gewähren toll finde, ganz zu schweigen von der netten, freundschaftlichen Art der Debatte. Ohne gerade selber einen Beitrag liefern zu können, bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich bei allen *Diskutanten*.
> hg
> Minimax


Es gibt doch nichts schöneres und erbaulicheres als ein kameradschaftliches Gespräch unter Diskutanten.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres und erbaulicheres als ein kameradschaftliches Gespräch unter Diskutanten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Dieses grmbll#@XXX-Wort! Nie kann ichs mir merken, immer schreib ichs falsch -je-des-mal, es ist ein orthographischer blinder Fleck. Zu Eurem Gaudium lass ichs
mal so stehen,

peinlich berührt,
Euer
Minischäm


----------



## Tricast

Auch nicht schlecht! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1279075598911981


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

@geomas

Dein Bait Dropper und Name sind jetzt bis in alle Ewigkeit, zumindest solange ich die Serverkosten zahle, auf dem 16er ganz romantisch in Szene gesetzt.









						Stippangeln im Herbst mit Bait Dropper | 16er-Haken.de
					

Beim Stippangeln im Herbst wurde der Bait Dropper für das Anfüttern an der Buhne eingesetzt. Füttern ohne Lockfutter mit kapitalem Happy End!




					www.16er-haken.de


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Tackleaffen habe ich etwas zu kämpfen,



Heute habe ich den Kampf mal wieder verloren und mir die für mich preiswerteste Friedfischrolle überhaupt gekauft, bzw gesichert.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu schwach..
Aber schon irgendwie geil...


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Erwähnung im Zentralorgan teutonischer Friedfischsportfischer, lieber ÖffÖff!

Siehste, den Baitdropper hatte ich schon wieder ganz aus den Augen verloren. Vielleicht packe ich ihn für morgen ein.

Aber der Plan steht: es soll getrottet werden im Rahmen meiner begrenzten Fähigkeiten. Hab die lange 15ft-Posenrute rausgeholt, vermutlich bekommt irgendeine Statio noch 100m Drennan Float Fish (benutzt die jemand hier?), da ich es das letzte Mal mit zu schnell sinkender Schnur zu tun hatte.
Eine der noch ungefischten Quivertipruten darf auch mit.
Möchte aber eigentlich Strecke machen, hoffentlich spielen die Vegetation am und im Wasser meinen Plänen in die Hände.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Wünsche Dir für morgen eine mitspielende Vegetation am und im Wasser und ein glückliches Händchen bei Deiner Pirsch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Danke, Heinz! 
Haben eben die temporär unauffindbaren Loafer ausgegraben, war rein mental schon wieder beim Lädschern.
Aber jetzt glänzt frische Drennan Float Fish goldig auf „Deiner Mitchell Quartz” und die Zuversicht kehrt langsamen Schrittes zurück.


----------



## skyduck

# Winter Augenrot
Nabend Jungs, da ich diese Saison das erste Mal wirklich auch auf Friedfische im Winter will, wäre ich für Tips dankbar. Normalerweise habe ich mich zur kalten Zeit meist den bösen Jungs gewidmet. Was macht Sinn was nicht? Okay allgemeine Meinung ist ja anscheinend dunkles Futter, wenig davon, kleine Köder. Womit versucht ihr es wenns knackig draußen ist? Und wie ist das mit Hanf - ich muss leider gestehen habe ich noch nie verwendet...

#Romantik
Ich glaube wie bei @rhinefisher  ersichtlich   und auch schon von @Fantastic Fishing geschrieben, liegt diese auch immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ich wollte aus den Tackle Affen ja auch keinen Teufel machen, verfalle ihn ja selber oft genug und nichts fühlt sich so gut an wie eine neue Traumrute, die dann auch das hält was man sich von ihr versprochen hat.
Manchmal glaube ich allerdings auch, dass wir damit unsere wenigen Fänge kompensieren und uns dadurch unsere Glücksdosis holen . Wen unsere Gewässer noch so voll und intakt wären wie früher würden wir wahrscheinlich gar nicht so sehr auf neues fixiert sein sondern einfach Fische fangen... 
Insofern geht gerne in euch entdeckt eure eigene Romantik und seid (eine Aussage die ich sehr gut fand) tolerant den anderen gegenüber und verurteilt niemanden für eine andere Sichtweise auf das was wir im Kern alle lieben:  ANGELN
Ich glaube ich werde Weihnachts-sentimental


----------



## Andal

Mit dem Begriff "Romantik" kann ich rein gar nichts anfangen. Viel zu unpräzise, zu schwammig, zu weiblich-subtextisch. Für alle möglichen Situationen, die mit diesem Begriff malträtiert werden, fallen mir problemlos treffendere Synonyme ein. Die Romantik wird einfach zu inflationär benützt, als das der Begriff noch etwas von wirklich aussagendem Wert hätte. Hauptsächlich doch für Gelegenheiten, wo sich eine Person für eine andere zum Deppen macht, sehr einseitig krumm legt, oder sonst wie zum Arschnachträger mutiert.

Und literarisch betrachtet ist die Romantik auch nicht so wirklich der Brüller, es sei denn man ist Fan "des Knaben Wunderhorn" und das ist mir eindeutig zu rosa.


----------



## geomas

So, die Sachen (viel zu viel) sind gepackt, auf gehts zum Flüsschen auf dem Land.
Eine lange Posenrute und eine Quivertiprute als Reserve sind am Start. Keine exotischen Köder heute - Brot soll es richten.
Vielleicht gibts je nach Funknetz dann und wann „Ticker-Meldungen”.
Euch allen einen richtig guten Sonnabend!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Georg und auch allen anderen Ükels, die heute unterwegs sind.


----------



## Thomas.

allen die es heute ans Wasser zieht viel Erfolg, nach dem ich mir jetzt 2 Stunden Gedanken gemacht habe ob ich auch nochmal losgehe, wohin Fluss oder See, welche Rute(n) ich mit nehme und vor allem wie ich es anstelle die Treppe runter zukommen ohne einen Nikolaus zu Killen, bin ich jetzt mal los zum See


----------



## rutilus69

Nur noch schnell ein paar Wege erledigen und dann werde ich auch nochmal losziehen und ein paar Plötzen ärgern.   
Euch allen ein wundervolles Wochenende und Petri!!


----------



## rustaweli

So, dann eröffne ich schon mal und lege die Schneiderkarte auf den Tisch.
Mais, Caster, Made in sämtlichen Variationen brachten weder Biss noch Fisch.
Schön war es trotzdem draussen mit Pose und Pin am See.
Im Halbdunkel kam ich an.￼





Nach so langer Zeit am Fluss hatte ich eine Sache garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm - Eisdecken.  








War aber nicht schlimm. Das Ufer war noch frei und viel weiter raus würde ich mit Pin und leichter Montage sowieso nicht kommen.
Also immer genau vor die Eiskante, Tee trinken, warten und frieren. Habe es tatsächlich schon wieder geschafft die Handschuhe zu vergessen.
Hier noch ein Bild vom heutigen See.




Morgen werde ich nochmals kurz raus. Bin aber noch unentschlossen, Hafen mit Picker und Swingtipp, oder am unbeschiffbaren Neckar Trotten auf Döbel und Winterbarbe.
Allen ein schönes Wochenende sowie allen da draussen am Wasser ein dickes Petri!


----------



## geomas

Hier tut sich bislang nix. 
Immerhin ist das Wetter sehr angenehm und auch sonst ist's schön auf dem Land.


----------



## Edelfisch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Völlig Mumpf und stumpf in die Tonne gewandert


Danke für die Mitteilung deiner Erfahrungen!
Auf Ebay handelt es sich bei den Haken von DONQL um die teuersten noname Haken.
Daher war ich von entsprechender Qualität ausgegangen.
Vielleicht versucht man momentan nur, den maximalen Preis auszuloten, den Kunden für noname Haken bereit sind zu zahlen.
Gibt es andere noname Haken, die zu empfehlen sind?



geomas schrieb:


> Garbolino-Häkchen bereichern erstmalig meine Angeltasche


Die haben einen ziemlich großen Widerhaken, wenn das Foto nicht täuscht.
Der Anbieter ist mir nicht als Hakenhersteller bekannt. Könnten also auch von Ali sein.


----------



## Minimax

@Edelfisch Bitte diesen Bilder-Vergleichsthread nicht als Diskussionsthread nutzen, siehe dazu den Startpost:

"hier mal ein Thread der sich auf Vergleichsbilder von Haken konzentrieren soll. Das ist kein Review- oder Diskussionsthread, es geht nur um vergleichbare Bilder von Haken, diskutieren und fachsimpeln könne wir ja anderenorts. So bleibt auch die Bildersammlung kompakt und überschaubar"
Herzlichen Grüsse und vielen Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht wundern Jungs.
Ich hab das hierher geschubst um den Hakentrööt möglichst sauber zu halten.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht wundern Jungs.
> Ich hab das hierher geschubst um den Hakentrööt möglichst sauber zu halten.


coole Sache, vielen Dank!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, dann eröffne ich schon mal und lege die Schneiderkarte auf den Tisch.
> Mais, Caster, Made in sämtlichen Variationen brachten weder Biss noch Fisch.
> Schön war es trotzdem draussen mit Pose und Pin am See.
> Im Halbdunkel kam ich an.￼
> Anhang anzeigen 361167
> 
> Nach so langer Zeit am Fluss hatte ich eine Sache garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm - Eisdecken.
> Anhang anzeigen 361168
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361169
> 
> War aber nicht schlimm. Das Ufer war noch frei und viel weiter raus würde ich mit Pin und leichter Montage sowieso nicht kommen.
> Also immer genau vor die Eiskante, Tee trinken, warten und frieren. Habe es tatsächlich schon wieder geschafft die Handschuhe zu vergessen.
> Hier noch ein Bild vom heutigen See.
> Anhang anzeigen 361170
> 
> Morgen werde ich nochmals kurz raus. Bin aber noch unentschlossen, Hafen mit Picker und Swingtipp, oder am unbeschiffbaren Neckar Trotten auf Döbel und Winterbarbe.
> Allen ein schönes Wochenende sowie allen da draussen am Wasser ein dickes Petri!


Sehr stimmungsvoll - da fange ich schon beim anschauen an zu frieren....
So tapfer bin ich schon lange nicht mehr.. .


----------



## yukonjack

So, morgen mal wieder mit der Silstar Picker und 10gr. Futterkorb an den Vereinssee. Es gibt Bratwurst, Bockwurst, Glühwein, Lumumba und Mümmelmann. Mal sehen ob ich zum Angeln komme.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Angel packst du zur Tarnung ein?


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Angel packst du zur Tarnung ein?


Na ja, fangen ist morgen nicht so wichtig. Soll ein geselliges Jahresabschlusstreffen werden. Wird wahrscheinlich wieder nach dem Motto "tragt mich ins Auto, ich fahr euch nach Hause" enden. Euch allen einen schönen Nikolausi....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mit dem Auto fahren ist sicherer wenn man nicht mehr laufen kann............


----------



## phirania

Respekt an die Harten die heute am Wasser waren...
Hier ist das Wetter nicht so schlecht,aber ich bekomme meinen POPO nicht hoch von der Couch.


----------



## Thomas.

Herr Schneider ist auch wider zuhause, ebenfalls kein zip kein zap aber schön wars trotzdem, vor allem brauchte ich keine Schneeketten wie @rustaweli
werde auch morgen noch mal los, habe Genehmigung bis 13 Uhr
morgens halb zehn in Deutschland    
	

		
			
		

		
	




ich konnte mich aber entspannen, und kleine BR mit Pose passt






	

		
			
		

		
	
 mollige 10grad, wie gut das ich weder im Süden, Norden oder Osten der Republik wohne, ok ich habe die Holländer vor der Nase aber man kann ja nicht alles haben


----------



## Skott

yukonjack schrieb:


> So, morgen mal wieder mit der Silstar Picker und 10gr. Futterkorb an den Vereinssee. Es gibt Bratwurst, Bockwurst, *Glühwein, Lumumba und Mümmelmann*. Mal sehen ob ich zum Angeln komme.


Diese Mischung in immer dieser Reihenfolge garantiert einen dicken Kopp...!


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> Herr Schneider ist auch wider zuhause, ebenfalls kein zip kein zap aber schön wars trotzdem, vor allem brauchte ich keine Schneeketten wie @rustaweli
> werde auch morgen noch mal los, habe Genehmigung bis 13 Uhr
> morgens halb zehn in Deutschland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361180
> Anhang anzeigen 361181
> 
> ich konnte mich aber entspannen, und kleine BR mit Pose ist passt
> Anhang anzeigen 361182
> Anhang anzeigen 361183
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361184
> Anhang anzeigen 361185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mollige 10grad, wie gut das ich weder im Süden, Norden oder Osten der Republik wohne, ok ich habe die Holländer vor der Nase aber man kann ja nicht alles haben


@Thomas.   Das sieht nach einem schönen Gewässer und einem entspannten Tag aus, danke für's Mitnehmen...


----------



## Tricast

Edelfisch schrieb:


> Die haben einen ziemlich großen Widerhaken, wenn das Foto nicht täuscht.
> Der Anbieter ist mir nicht als Hakenhersteller bekannt. Könnten also auch von Ali sein.


Es wäre ja mal interessant überhaupt zu erfahren wer denn überhaupt Angelhaken herstellt. 
Vielleicht kann uns ja mal einer aufklären.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja - VMC und Mustad produzieren in EU.
Gamakatsu und Owner in Japan, soweit ich weiß.. .


----------



## Edelfisch

Hallo fürs Verschieben von Beiträgen Abgestellter,

du hättest meine Frage auch direkt löschen können, als sie dorthin zu verschieben, wo sie sofort untergeht, da in dem Thread hundert Beiträge pro Tag verfasst werden.
Für mich war das wenig überlegtes Handeln.




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt erst gesehen.
> 
> Völlig Mumpf und stumpf in die Tonne gewandert


Danke für den für mich wichtigen Hinweis!
Ich weiß nicht, ob du es noch gelesen hattest.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr lustig "Edelfisch" aber sorg' dich nicht.
Hier geht nichts unter. Alle Fragen werden beantwortet(wenn jemand eine Antwort ha)t.
Der Hakentrööt ist auschließlich Bilder vorbehalten.
Du kannst natürlich auch gern ein extra Thema eröffnen mit deiner Frage! 



Edelfisch schrieb:


> Danke für den für mich wichtigen Hinweis!
> Ich weiß nicht, ob du es noch gelesen hattest.



Hat er mit Sicherheit.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr stimmungsvoll - da fange ich schon beim anschauen an zu frieren....
> So tapfer bin ich schon lange nicht mehr.. .


Tapfer nur am Wasser. Danach wird daheim noch alles übertrieben und um mitleidhaftes Streicheln, umrahmt von Bewunderung und unverständliches Kopfschütteln gebettelt. Dezent und diskret natürlich. Dann wartet man noch mit dramatischen Bildern im Ükel auf.
Was aber keiner sieht und merkt ( naja, vielleicht meine Liebste, welche sich aber nichts anmerken läßt und mitspielt um mein Gesicht zu wahren) ist die noch Stunden andauernde innere Kälte, das Stechen der Blasen/Nierengegend, unangenehme, aufgerissene Finger und mittlerweile auch ziehende Knie.
Aber meine Herren - das alles bleibt am Stammtisch und unter uns, versteht sich!
@geomas - hoffe Du warst oder bist erfolgreich, gleiches an @Wuemmehunter am neuen Gewässer!
@yukonjack - ja, manchmal ist der Fang eben doch nebensächlich, viel Spaß morgen! @Thomas. , Dir morgen natürlich auch mehr Erfolg wie heute, vor allem aber ne schöne, erholsame Zeit in der Natur!

Was mich angeht, bin noch immer unentschlossen. Später sind wir noch zum geselligen Essen eingeladen, damit wird alles stehen und fallen. Wird es zu zünftig und spät, geht es mit Sicherheit Trotten auf Döbel, Barben o große Rotaugen. Da ist schon alles eigentlich gepackt, nur die Montage umbauen auf Avon Pose.
So oder so, es gibt Bericht und Bilder.


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto fahren ist sicherer wenn man nicht mehr laufen kann............


Du sagst es, komme letzte Woche aus meiner Stammkneipe, fährt mir doch so ein besoffener Radfahrer über beide Hände. Leute gibt es...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, bei mir war es wieder ne Nullnummer! Habe drei Swims im Oberlauf ddr Jeetzel für jeweils eine Stunde ausprobiert, konnte aber keine Bisse verbuchen. Aber bei nicht vorhandener Gewässerkenntnis, 3,5 Grad Wassertemperatur und 2 Grad Lufttemperatur kommt der Schneider nicht wirklich unerwartet. Der Elbe haben wir dann zu Sonnenuntergang auch noch einen Kurzbesuch abgestattet. Und jetzt wird es Zeit, dass mein durchgefrorenes Weib, die künftig von winterlichen Angeltouren Abstand nehmen will, in die warme Stube zurückkommt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern habe ich mir bei Arschkari ne 4000er Stradic zurücklegen lassen.
"Ja - eine habe ich noch und lege sie für dich zurück"
Heute morgen komme ich da rein und der Verkäufer überreicht mir den Karton auf dem auch 4000 draufsteht, aber 3000 drin ist...
Da ist mir mein Herz in die Hose gerutscht und ich spürte den Zorn in mir aufsteigen, aber dann hat man noch eine 4000er für mich gefunden..

Jetzt bin ich froh...


----------



## rhinefisher

Meine allererste Statio.
1969 im Sommer habe ich das Ding bekommen und war auch sehr glücklich.
Leider hat mir dieses Teil fast jegliche Lust auf Statios genommen.. .





51 Jahre und unendlich viele Rollen später..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider hat mir dieses Teil fast jegliche Lust auf Statios genommen.. .




Ja. Rotor mit der Hand anschubsen ist Mist aber du könntest die Kurbel von der neuen nehmen......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

... so was in der Art hatte ich als Jungangler auch, @rhinefisher. Ich will gar nicht mehr darüber nachdenken, wie oft das Teil Schnur gefressen hat.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, bei mir war es wieder ne Nullnummer! Habe drei Swims im Oberlauf ddr Jeetzel für jeweils eine Stunde ausprobiert, konnte aber keine Bisse verbuchen. Aber bei nicht vorhandener Gewässerkenntnis, 3,5 Grad Wassertemperatur und 2 Grad Lufttemperatur kommt der Schneider nicht wirklich unerwartet.


So ist es!   
Ich mache mir heute und morgen auch nichts aus dem tapferen Schneiderlein. Auch nicht im nächsten Jahr. Neue Gewässer bedeuten Arbeit, alles ist neu. Hat aber auch so einen jugendhaften, abenteuerlichen Charme.
Da hat mich @Fantastic Fishing gestern auch bißl falsch verstanden und kam zur Stilblüte. Ausser Acht lassend - neue Gewässer plus Freude da Fischen zu dürfen.
@rhinefisher , hätte mich auch bei den komischen Namen gewundert. Aber freue mich für Dich das es jetzt da heißt "Ende gut, alles gut".


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mir bei Arschkari ne 4000er Stradic zurücklegen lassen.
> "Ja - eine habe ich noch und lege sie für dich zurück"
> Heute morgen komme ich da rein und der Verkäufer überreicht mir den Karton auf dem auch 4000 draufsteht, aber 3000 drin ist...
> Da ist mir mein Herz in die Hose gerutscht und ich spürte den Zorn in mir aufsteigen, aber dann hat man noch eine 4000er für mich gefunden..
> 
> Jetzt bin ich froh...


Askari spielt ja demnächst wieder das "was haben wir wirklich Spiel" - andere Händler nennen es Inventur.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meine allererste Statio.
> 1969 im Sommer habe ich das Ding bekommen und war auch sehr glücklich.
> Leider hat mir dieses Teil fast jegliche Lust auf Statios genommen.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 361194
> 
> 
> 51 Jahre und unendlich viele Rollen später..
> Anhang anzeigen 361195


und welche ist jetzt die neue?


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, bei mir war es wieder ne Nullnummer!


Man merkt, dass das Wasser deutlich kälter geworden ist. Deshalb liest man hier häufiger, das viele von euch das Wasser als Schneider verlassen. Aber mein Respekt an euch, sich ans Gewässer zu setzten, sich ein abzuschnattern und auf Bisse zu warten. Hab mir ja auch mit @Kochtopf an der Fulda den Arxxx abgefroren und nichts gefangen. 
Und wir werden es nochmal probieren. Dann an den Teichen, brrrr. Warme Getränke und dick einpacken heißt die Devise. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Bei mir sah es heute auch lange nach einer Nullnummer aus, aber kurz bevor ich eingepackt habe, hat sich noch eine lütte Plötze erbarmt und die Umwelt davor gerettet, dass ich französisches Liedgut zum besten geben musste - Krähen sind schließlich keine Singvögel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha.
Das klingt ja alles nicht so berauschend, Jungs.

Ich wollte morgen evtl. auch nochmal los aber wenn ich so lese wie es gerade läuft, kommen leichte Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit des Unterfangens auf.


----------



## rutilus69

Die Sinnhaftigkeit ist für mich schon dadurch gegeben, dass ich einfach mal rauskomme. Die ganze Woche im Home-Office - da muss ich am Wochenende einfach mal raus.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oha.
> Das klingt ja alles nicht so berauschend, Jungs.
> 
> Ich wollte morgen evtl. auch nochmal los aber wenn ich so lese wie es gerade läuft, kommen leichte Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit des Unterfangens auf.


na klar ziehst du morgen nochmal los. Ich wette 1:5, das du nicht  abschneiderst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein alter Mann ist doch kein Rennpferd!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
an diesem dunkeln trüben Ükelsamstag haben uns die Fluss/Seegottheiten ja echt ein bisschen den Hintern versohlt. @rustaweli @Thomas. @Wuemmehunter waren draussen, aber unter solchen Bedingungen in den verschiedenen Arbeitsgebieten verdient keiner Schneidertrost sondern zwei Respektdaumen hoch unter solchen Bedingungen dein Weg ans Ufer zu finden. (Rusty, nicht übertreiben: EInfrieren und leiden ist aller Ehren wert, aber wenn von der Kälte die inneren Organe schmerzen, dann bitte Vernunft und EInsicht walten lassen!) Und immerhin hat @rutilus69 eine Plötze erükelt, die aber erstens zeigt wie schwer es ist, aber dass dennoch Hoffnung besteht. Und @geomas hat sich noch nicht gemeldet- kann mir nicht vorstellen das er von den blauäugigen Kryptozoen geholt wurde, und ich würde wetten, das er das Ükelstunden/Bissverhältnis noch etwas beeinflusst heute.
Jedenfalls gilt allen die heut am Wasser waren meine aufrichtige Bewunderung ob Fänger oder nicht. Nun, mal sehen was der Sonntag bringt, da scheinen ja bereits Pläne zu bestehen. Und ausserdem: Wenns zu hart wird, platzt dem @Professor Tinca halt der Kragen und er zieht wieder 25plus stattliche Johnnies, die reichen für uns alle.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> na klar ziehst du morgen nochmal los. Ich wette 1:5, das du nicht  abschneiderst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Glaub nicht, das irgendjemand die Wette halten würde.


----------



## geomas

Bei mir tat sich leider nichts mehr.
Und jetzt muckt auch noch mein alter Mac auf und gibt die Diva. Ich melde mich später noch mal.


----------



## geomas

Einmal laut denken „...wird wohl Zeit für Ersatz” und der alte Rechenknecht läuft wieder ...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Einmal laut denken „...wird wohl Zeit für Ersatz” und der alte Rechenknecht läuft wieder ...


Ist schlimm, das man immer erst drohen muss.


----------



## geomas

@Edelfisch , ich darf doch Ede sagen, oder?
Also der Garbolino 2320BZ ist laut Packungsaufdruck „Made in Japan” und „Packaged in Philippines”. 
Der Widerhaken ist bei diesem Modell tatsächlich relativ groß ausgefallen. 
Benutzt habe ich den 2320BZ bislang noch nicht, aber das ist nur ne Frage von wenigen Tagen oder Wochen. 
Für die Anköderung von zwei Maden sicher ein passender Haken (ich habe nur die Größe 18).


----------



## geomas

@Thomas. - ohh, das sieht aber gut aus bei Dir am Westgrenzgebietsgewässer! 
Deine neue BR sieht ebenfalls schnieke aus, besser als die andere Rolle.

@rustaweli - jaja, der Winter. Schade, daß Dein Einsatz nicht belohnt wurde. Aber Du bist ja guter Dinge, hoffentlich bring Dir der Sportsgeist (Mischung aus morphogenetischem Feld und „confidence”) dann morgen ein paar kernige Bisse.

@Wuemmehunter - den wunderbaren Elbblick werdet Ihr sicher noch sehr oft genießen können. Also nochmals Glückwunsch zum beschlossenen Wohnsitzwechsel!

@rutilus69 - haha, ich habe ein Bild vor Augen: die komplette Fluß-Fauna sitzt zusammen, es wird ein Freiwilliger gesucht, der den bislang erfolglosen Angler vom Absingen französischen Liedgutes abhält. Also Petri zum Plötz!


----------



## geomas

Auch der heutige Angeltrip blieb erfolglos, zum dritten Mal in Folge Schneider - das hatte ich ne Weile nicht.
Auf dem Weg zum Döbel-Flüsschen sah ich links und rechst der Straßen überfrorene Teiche und Gräben, kein gutes Zeichen. 
Die Temperaturanzeige im Wagen bot 2,0°C an, ein plausibler Wert. Und das Flüsschen war auch komplett eisfrei. Habe mich mit mittelschwerem Gepäck flußaufwärts auf den Weg gemacht, immer etwas LB mit Pellets drin gefüttert, dann ne simple Posenmontage durchtreiben lassen. Das ging recht gut, auch wenn weder die Montage noch meine Bewegungen fein, elegant, filigran waren. 






Die futuristisch gestaltete Mitchell Quartz habe ich Heinz zu verdanken - ich mag diese Rolle, heute hatte sie Drennan Floatfish 0,22mm (6lb) geladen.
Auch wenn die Loafer-Montage grob war, an ihr lag es wohl nicht, daß die Bisse ausblieben.

Das Flüsschen bot nur wenige offensichtliche „Bilderbuch-Swims”. Habe es an langsamer fließenden Stellen probiert, an schnell fließenden Abschnitten und auch sonst fast überall.





Es war nur selten trüb, meist schien mir die Sonne ins Gesicht, mal durch nen Dunstschleier, mal direkt.

Hab nach ner Weile die Quivertiprute ausgepackt, aber auch auf ein fröhlich in der Strömung pendelndes Flockenbündel gab es keine Bisse.





Hier hatten mir unbekannte Tiere eine super Straße gebaut. Sah richtig wie planiert aus. Viel besser kriegt der Scheuer das auch nicht hin.
Kann das jemand identifizieren? Also instinktiv würde ich sagen Biber, hab aber so gar keine Ahnung.





Irgendwann gegen vier wurds kälter und klammer und der Himmel wurde rot.
Hab zusammengepackt, noch ein paar Fotos gemacht und bin ganz zufrieden zurück zum Auto gestiefelt.

Nach dem Einladen des Geräts sah ich, das der Außenspiegel auf der Fahrerseite wüst umgetreten worden war. 
Zum Glück ließ er sich zurückklappen und das Ding funktioniert noch. War erst richtig wütend, dann sehr traurig.

Tja, morgen probier ich es vielleicht wieder hier am Fluß nebenan mit leichtem Gerät. Made, Caster, dünne Schnur.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Auch der heutige Angeltrip blieb erfolglos, zum dritten Mal in Folge Schneider - das hatte ich ne Weile nicht.
> 
> Nach dem Einladen des Geräts sah ich, das der Außenspiegel auf der Fahrerseite wüst umgetreten worden war.
> Zum Glück ließ er sich zurückklappen und das Ding funktioniert noch. War erst richtig wütend, dann sehr traurig.
> 
> Tja, morgen probier ich es vielleicht wieder hier am Fluß nebenan mit leichtem Gerät. Made, Caster, dünne Schnur.



Hartes Brot heute, Danke für Deinen toll bebilderten Bericht. Ich denke auch, das unter diesen Umständen Made und Feinzeug dann doch die besten Aussichten
bieten- Es sind offenbar die Tage der kleinen Brötchen. Oder eben mit festliegendem Köder.
Deine philosophische Reaktion auf den dummen Vandalismus ehrt Dich, es ist wirklich eher traurig als ärgerlich.


----------



## geomas

Danke!
Zum Angeln heute: die Fische müssen ja irgendwo sein. Die beangelte Strecke bot auch etwas tiefere, ruhigere Passagen. 
Daß es gar keinen klaren Biß gab hat mich doch etwas erstaunt. Habe an sehr starke Aromen gedacht (Curry satt), sowas hatte ich aber nicht mit.
Ein steter Strom agiler Maden? Tja, die hatte ich ebenfalls nicht mit.

Es gibt dort in der Nähe noch andere Flußabschnitte, teilweise mit sehr viel mehr „Cover”. Ob die vielversprechender gewesen wären?
Hab auch Tipps bekommen auf noch tiefere Stellen, vielleicht sollte man diese ausdauernder befischen und die Köder variieren (Tauwurm, Käse, Teig?).
Ansitz mit 2 Ruten und dann bis über die Dämmerung hinaus?

Morgen werde ich aber wohl keine Expedition aufs Land starten.


----------



## Andal

Manchmal mögen sie einfach nicht, auch wenn sie da sind.


----------



## Minimax

@skyduck @geomas #Verzweifelte Massnahmen an kalten, bisslosen Tagen

Vielleicht hilft in dem Fall wirklich gespenstfeines Zeug und die gute alte Made als kleinster gemeinsamer Ködernenner. EIn festliegender Köder (ala light bomb/ minimadenkorb mit feinster Spitze-am besten Schwinge) ist glaube ich auch besser unter den Umständen als ein treibender Köder an der Pose.
Es geht ja, so hab ichs verstanden, zunächst um Entschneiderung. Es ist auch nur das, was mir aus meinem (langsam aber stetig schwindenden und ohnehin bescheidenen) Erfahrungsschatz bekannt ist- ich glaube, die Asse unter uns wissen da wesentlich besseren Rat.
Ich glaube auch, das Aussitzen durch langes Verharren oder gar das Anlegen eines reichhaltigen Futterplatzes unter dieses Umständen und am kleinen (Fliess-)Gewässer
nicht den Erfolg erzwingen können. Denn wenn sie an einer Stelle partout nach 30 Minuten mit 2,3 Walnüsschen Futter nicht wollen, dann wollen sie auch nicht nach 2einhalb Stunden und einer dicken FUtterstelle. Und wenn doch ist das Warten einfach sehr unangenehm. Wenn dies zutrifft, würde dies natürlich auch aufwändige 2-Ruten-Stuhl-Schirm-Futtereimer-Kiepe-Siedlungen ausschliessen. Ich würde daher zu Ungeduld, Mobilität und sparsamstem Füttern raten. Nicht umsonst setzen die Menschen in borealen Regionen auf nomadische Strategien- dies sollte man Kleinen kurzfristig nachahmen.
Was ich auch glaube, ist das die Dämmerungsphase aktuell zw. 1530 und 1630 nochmal ein Gamechanger sein kann, wenn bis dahin nichts lief. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sollte man ein vielversprechendes Plätzchen gefunden haben, und dann bei sparsamstem Futter und einer feinen Maden/Caster Kombi an der einen, genau beobachteten Rute, gerne mit Leuchtspitze noch einmal die letzten Wärme- und Frusttoleranzreserven mobilisieren.

Ich glaube aber auch, und @Andal wird dies nicht in Abrede stellen, das an solchen Tagen die Herstellung und Überwachung eines prächtigen Schmorgerichts, gerne kombiniert mit einer stillvergnügten Nübsiesortieraktion im muckeligen Heim vielleicht die lohnendere Beschäftigung ist. Dabei kann man gleich mal testen, was die Heizung _wirklich_ bringt. Man wäre passend mit Shorts, dicken Socken und Bademantel gekleidet, und kann den selbstgekauten Rentieranorak im Schrank lassen.


----------



## Andal

Es gibt die Tage des Kampfes und es gibt die Tage der Schmorgerichte!


----------



## Andal

*# Schmorgericht*

Dicke Scheiben vom gepökelten Schweinebauch gut anbraten. Aus dem Topf nehmen und Wurzelgemüse, Zwiebel und nicht zu fein geschnittenen Kohl Farbe nehmen lassen. Einen Löffel Tomatenmark mitgehen lassen. Das Fleisch wieder draufgeben und auch mehlig kochende Kartoffeln. Etwas angießen und eine Stunde leise schmurgeln lassen. 

Gewürze: Die üblichen Verdächtigen und etwas Kümmel. Der Kohl und die Zwiebel machen die Winde, der Kümmel lässt sie fröhlich fliegen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt die Tage des Kampfes und es gibt die Tage der Schmorgerichte!



Leider gibt es auch die Tage des "entweder-Du-hockst-Dich-bei-der-Saukälte-ans-Wasser-und-fängst-nix-oder-Du-hilfst-beim-Renovieren-einer-ungeheizten-Studentenbruchbude"
Scylla und Charybdis.


----------



## Andal

Der listenreiche Odysseus (hier der Angler) kommt auch, wie schon seinerzeit in der Straße von Messina, wieder aus der Malässe. Herumg'schaftln, alles besser wissen und vor dem Ablauf der ersten Stunde schicken sie einen wieder heim.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Herumg'schaftln, alles besser wissen und vor dem Ablauf der ersten Stunde schicken sie einen wieder heim.



Hab ich schon heute und letzte Woche ausprobiert. Ich hab sogar versuct, die bereits gestrichenen Partien mit nem Edding zu markieren (Ich meine wozu überhaupt streichen? Che Guedingsbums oder Hanfposter drüber, fertig ist die Laube) und dann wollte ich die Fenster Flächig mir Krepp abkleben. Hat alles nix genutzt, die sind knallhart und verzweifelt, die nehmen jeden.


----------



## Andal

Wenn nicht mal mehr das Design Liebig 34 hilft, dann ab zum Fischen und wenn es noch so üsselig ist!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was aber keiner sieht und merkt ( naja, vielleicht meine Liebste, welche sich aber nichts anmerken läßt und mitspielt um mein Gesicht zu wahren) ist die noch Stunden andauernde innere Kälte, das Stechen der Blasen/Nierengegend, unangenehme, aufgerissene Finger und mittlerweile auch ziehende Knie.
> Aber meine Herren - das alles bleibt am Stammtisch und unter uns, versteht sich!


Man sollte es echt nicht übertreiben. Ich war heute gut verpackt am Wasser, zu unükeligem Tun, fiese 2Grad, Schneelagen und etwas Wind.
Aber mit dem Unterhalten mit erstaunlich vielen Leuten ohne dauernde Angelbewegungsaktion wird einem dann doch richtig kalt.
War als Spaziergang mit Angelrute gedacht, 3h ab Mittag gingen gerade noch.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man sollte es echt nicht übertreiben. Ich war heute gut verpackt am Wasser, zu unükeligem Tun, fiese 2Grad, Schneelagen und etwas Wind.
> Aber mit dem Unterhalten mit erstaunlich vielen Leuten ohne dauernde Angelbewegungsaktion wird einem dann doch richtig kalt.
> War als Spaziergang mit Angelrute gedacht, 3h ab Mittag gingen gerade noch.


Wir haben die Zeit des letzten Vollmondes im Jahr. Jetzt ist der wenigste Saft in den Bäumen - sie ruhen. Ich tue es ihnen da gleich. Die Tage des wilden  Aktionismus werden auch wieder kommen.


----------



## Andal

...es sei denn, ein Bruder will besonders edle Möbel - und Klanghölzer schlägern, dann hinaus in den finstren Tann und wohl an das Werk!


----------



## Andal

Wofür die Zeit jetzt aber ideal ist, sind Gänge an den Waldrändern. Jetzt ist es perfekt Haselnussgabeln für stilvolle Zwillen, oder die seltenen bolzengeraden Rundhölzer vom Weissdorn zu schneiden. Die gäben dann die geilsten Kescherstäbe und Rutenhalter. Jetzt großzügig geschnitten, an den Schnittstellen frittiert führt das bei sorgsamer Trocknung zu den wenigsten Trocknungsrissen und gibt am Ende die allerbesten Ergebnisse und man muss beim Weissdorn so gut wie nichts mehr nachrichten.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> @rutilus69 - haha, ich habe ein Bild vor Augen: die komplette Fluß-Fauna sitzt zusammen, es wird ein Freiwilliger gesucht, der den bislang erfolglosen Angler vom Absingen französischen Liedgutes abhält. Also Petri zum Plötz!



@geomas    genau so ein Bild hatte ich auch im Kopf. "Kalle,  heute bist Du dran" "Nee. Ich will nicht, ich vertrage doch keine Maden." "Du weißt was passiert wenn der da oben anfängt zu singen?" " O.K. Ich mache es. Aber nur unter Protest!" (Eine Minute später) "Bin wieder da! - ich schwimm jetzt in die Kneipe, ich brauche was zum verdauen."

@Andal   "Zeit der Schmorgerichte" - eine sehr treffende Bezeichnung für  dieses usselige Wetter 
Genau deswegen habe ich schon mal einen großen Topf Pörkölt (den meisten besser bekannt als ungarisches Gulasch) aufgesetzt. Ich vertrage das Wetter viel besser wenn ich weiß,  dass da etwas leckeres und wärmenden zu Hause wartet. Was ist schon der Topf voll Gold am Ende des Regenbogens gegen einen Topf Pörkölt am Ende eines Angeltages....


----------



## Andal

Löffelgerichte sind mein Ein und Alles!


----------



## Andal

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Andal   "Zeit der Schmorgerichte" - eine sehr treffende Bezeichnung für  dieses usselige Wetter
> Genau deswegen habe ich schon mal einen großen Topf Pörkölt (den meisten besser bekannt als ungarisches Gulasch) aufgesetzt. Ich vertrage das Wetter viel besser wenn ich weiß,  dass da etwas leckeres und wärmenden zu Hause wartet. Was ist schon der Topf voll Gold am Ende des Regenbogens gegen einen Topf Pörkölt am Ende eines Angeltages....


Probiere das (Kalbs-) Pörkölt mal mit Griesnockerl als Beilage. Einfach einen Griesnockerlteig als Brandteig herstellen und die Nockerl im Salzwasser garziehen lassen!


----------



## rutilus69

@Andal Gute Idee. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren.


----------



## Thomas.

Laut Wetterbericht und Fensterblick sieht es heute bedeutet schlechter aus als gestern, werde aber wenn auch nur leicht bewaffnet nachher noch mal kurz los.



geomas schrieb:


> Deine neue BR sieht ebenfalls schnieke aus, besser als die andere Rolle.



ja die XT-2500 ist schon ein sehr schickes Teil, leider nicht mehr neu zubekommen (hatte glück) und gebraucht auch nur sehr selten und dann auch kein Schnapper, die andere ist nee Sahara mit Kampfbremse (ich liebe ja BR und KB), wird zeit das Herr S. Himano(geil ) mal wider was neues farblich dezentes auf den Markt bringt als Exage, Sahara und all den anderen Blinkis mit KB (oder die hässlichen Weißen).

PS. im Radio lief gerade das Lied Jerusalema, habe sofort gute Laune und werde gleich mal abtanzen zum See ,
allen anderen viel Erfolg oder Entspannung am Wasser


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen liebe Ükels und ein dickes Petri an alle welche sich heute raus wagen.
Bei mir würde es gestern doch "leicht" später. Somit steht der Plan Wintertrotten. Aber das Wetter ist angenehmer.
Hier geht es hin. An manchen Stellen kann man auch Waten und Fliegenfischen, mir genügt vorerst Pin und Pose vom Ufer.
Kleiner Blick:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@geomas: Ein schönes Flüsschen, das Du Dir da zum Döbelfischen ausgesucht hast. Es erinnert mich doch sehr an die Wümme. Und auch wir haben hier einen Biber. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sich bei der Spur um einen Biberweg habndelt. Den dürfte der Bursche zuletzt bei Frost benutzt haben, so zumindest sieht das Ganze aus. Es müsste allerdings auch angenagte oder gar gefällte (vorzugsweise) Weidenbäume in der Gegend liegen. Wenn man sich die abendliche Lichtstimmung so ansieht, sollte eigentlich jeder nachvollziehen können, was uns auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen an- bzw. raustreibt. Ich persönlich finde ja auc, dass solche Landschaften glücklich machen, auch wenn die Fische gerade nicht so in Beißlaune sind.
Rusty und allen anderen, die heute noch rauswollen, wünsche ich ebenfalls glückliche Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> Laut Wetterbericht und Fensterblick sieht es heute bedeutet schlechter aus als gestern, werde aber wenn auch nur leicht bewaffnet nachher noch mal kurz los.


Ich war eben kurz draussen, in der Trafik. Kein Wetter, um länger im Freien zu verweilen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Kein Wetter, um länger im Freien zu verweilen.


Jaa, vielleicht... aber ich kämpfe mit mir - die neue Rolle schreit nach Wasser...
Wenn ich nur wüsste wo ich genug Wasser im Bach finde..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ach @Andal, komm, tritt dem inneren Schweinehund in den Hintern und setze Dich mit einem Punsch an den Rhein ....
Spaß beiseite, hier zieht einem heute auch die klamme Kälte sofort in die Knochen. Meine Q-Fischplanungen habe ich deshalb für heute aufgegeben.


----------



## Tricast

*Leider müssen wir die Stippermesse 2021 absagen.* 
Unter den derzeitigen Umständen ist es nicht möglich eine schöne Stippermesse mit Fachgesprächen und vielseitigen Kontakten zu veranstalten. Wir wünschen allen weiterhin viel Gesundheit.

Der neue Termin steht schon fest!







Grüße Susanne


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jaa, vielleicht... aber ich kämpfe mit mir - die neue Rolle schreit nach Wasser...
> Wenn ich nur wüsste wo ich genug Wasser im Bach finde..


Geh ins Bad und schütte sie an! 


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ach @Andal, komm, tritt dem inneren Schweinehund in den Hintern und setze Dich mit einem Punsch an den Rhein ....
> Spaß beiseite, hier zieht einem heute auch die klamme Kälte sofort in die Knochen. Meine Q-Fischplanungen habe ich deshalb für heute aufgegeben.


Am siebten Tage soll man ruhen, sprach der Herr.


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> *Leider müssen wir die Stippermesse 2021 absagen.*
> Unter den derzeitigen Umständen ist es nicht möglich eine schöne Stippermesse mit Fachgesprächen und vielseitigen Kontakten zu veranstalten. Wir wünschen allen weiterhin viel Gesundheit.
> 
> Der neue Termin steht schon fest!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361234
> 
> 
> Grüße Susanne


Habe ich befürchtet. Aber wir blicken voll der Zuversicht auf 2022!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Geh ins Bad und schütte sie an!
> 
> Am siebten Tage soll man ruhen, sprach der Herr.


Der 7. Tag war gestern, heute ist der 1.! Hat nichts mit dem katholischen Sonntag zu tun.
Also - nichts hält Dich auf!


----------



## Hecht100+

Da ist Ansichtssache. Nach der 1975 von der Internationalen Organisation für Normung (ISO) aufgestellten Empfehlung haben die Wochentage seit Januar 1976 die folgende Reihenfolge: Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag/Sonnabend und Sonntag. Nach jüdischer und christlicher Tradition beginnt die Woche mit dem Sonntag.


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Ich war eben kurz draussen, in der Trafik. Kein Wetter, um länger im Freien zu verweilen.


wie recht du hast, Stuhl habe ich im Auto gelassen und einmal rum um den Teich dann kam zur Kälte und Wind noch Niesel dazu, ab ins Auto und noch mal zwei stellen abgefahren nur um zuschauen, ab nach Haus, Wanne, Essen, und jetzt PC



Tricast schrieb:


> *Leider müssen wir die Stippermesse 2021 absagen.*
> Unter den derzeitigen Umständen ist es nicht möglich eine schöne Stippermesse mit Fachgesprächen und vielseitigen Kontakten zu veranstalten. Wir wünschen allen weiterhin viel Gesundheit.
> 
> Der neue Termin steht schon fest!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361234
> 
> 
> Grüße Susanne


langsam aber sicher zehrt die Seuche an den Nerven, habe mich richtig drauf gefreut auf die Messe 21, 2022 ist noch lange hin aber was nicht geht, geht nicht


----------



## rustaweli

Leider kann ich keinen Fang vermelden. Dafür aber sollt Ihr es als Erste erfahren, bevor ich es der Welt hinausschreie. Ich bin verliebt! Der heutige Abschnitt hat es mir echt angetan und ich schloss ihn sofort in mein Herz. Paar Impressionen:














Auch wenn ich erfolglos war in der kurzen Zeit, so konnte ich fast unheimlich viel Aktivität für diese Jahreszeit verzeichnen. Zu Beginn trottete ich, schoß Maden auf mehrere Plätze und fischte diese ab. Wenn ich auch nicht wirklich viel Strecke machte. Da muss ich mir aber noch etwas einfallen lassen. An den heutigen Stellen war das Wasser sehr flach, vielleicht ist es besser den Grund mit leichtem Legerlink abzusuchen, oder Wasserkugel und sonst freie Leine. Ich hatte noch ein Dropshot Blei dabei und baute dann um und verweilte kurze Zeiten an ein paar Spots. Hier mal 2 davon:








Auch wenn es heute nicht sein sollte, so fühle ich einfach das ich dort sehr viel Erfolg und schöne Stunden haben werde, samt wundervollen Fischen. Es war heute traumhaft schön und ich fühle mich dermaßen ausgeglichen. Dieser Abschnitt unterstützt und fördert meine Vorstellung und Sichtweise vom Angeln ungemein.
Ükels - einen schönen 2. Advent wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da ist Ansichtssache. Nach der 1975 von der Internationalen Organisation für Normung (ISO) aufgestellten Empfehlung haben die Wochentage seit Januar 1976 die folgende Reihenfolge: Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag/Sonnabend und Sonntag. Nach jüdischer und christlicher Tradition beginnt die Woche mit dem Sonntag.


Keine Ansichtssache! Andal hat den allmächtigen Vater und die Bibel zitiert. Da gibt es keine Ansichten, ebenso wie es kein halbschwanger gibt. 
Im Übrigen heißt der Sonntag in vielen Ländern der Welt übersetzt soviel wie 1.Tag nach Sabbat!


----------



## rhinefisher

So, nach 90 Minuten Angelzeit wieder Zuhause - echt fieses Wetter...
Es gab einige Streifendöbel und nen Babyrapfen, aber nix was länger als meine Hand gewesen wäre.
Da ich ja, bis auf die runtergenudelte Aerocast 3010, ausschließlich Rollen mit Geflecht besitze, musste jetzt ne neue "Monorolle" her, eben die 4000er Stradic ci4.
Leider habe ich mich etwas in der Schnurstärke vergriffen. Die 0,18er auf der Aerocast schien mit etwas zu dünn um als "Universalposenrutenrollenschnur" zu dienen - also habe ich auf die Stradic ne 0,23er Tectan aufgespult.
Mann, ist das ein Tau - die bremst allein durch ihren Luftwiederstand ne 5gr Montage so sehr ab, dass ich kaum über 30m weit werfen kann.
Jetzt will ich aber auch nicht 150m Mono in die Tonne hauen, also werde ich im nächsten Jahr wohl mit etwas schwereren Posen angeln müssen...

Allen die bei dem Wetter länger draußen sind meinen Respekt und Petri


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> *Leider müssen wir die Stippermesse 2021 absagen.*
> Unter den derzeitigen Umständen ist es nicht möglich eine schöne Stippermesse mit Fachgesprächen und vielseitigen Kontakten zu veranstalten. Wir wünschen allen weiterhin viel Gesundheit.
> 
> Der neue Termin steht schon fest!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361234
> 
> 
> Grüße Susanne


Hallo Susanne,
das ist echt total schade, wir haben uns nach unserem Treffen echt sehr drauf gefreut. Aber wir verstehen natürlich, dass es auf Grund der aktuellen Situation wahrscheinlich einfach nicht sinnvoll ist, zumindest einfach nicht planbar ist. Insofern freuen wir uns auf nächste Mal. VG, auch an Heinz Diana und Dirk.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich aber auch nicht 150m Mono in die Tonne hauen, also werde ich im nächsten Jahr wohl mit etwas schwereren Posen angeln müssen...


ich würde mir noch nee Rolle kaufen   kann man nicht genug von haben


----------



## yukonjack

So, zurück vom Glühweintrinken, 1 Karpfen (K1) hat mich entschneidert. Jetzt wird sich erstmal ausgeruht.
Und mit der Stippermesse ? Ist leider nicht zu ändern, auf 2022.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde mir noch nee Rolle kaufen   kann man nicht genug von haben



 schon geplant - die Nächste wird ne Vanford.
Nur so kann man vergleichen...

Äähh - und wenn man soooo Viele hat wie Du, dann hat man auch genug..
Aber ich habe meine Bestände über Jahre ausgedünnt.
Jetzt kommen noch einige alte Penn Spinfisher weg, dann habe ich Platz für Neues...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> schon geplant - die Nächste wird ne Vanford.
> Nur so kann man vergleichen...


der vergleich interessiert mich 


rhinefisher schrieb:


> und wenn man soooo Viele hat wie Du, dann hat man auch genug.


altes Gelumpe damit fische ich ja nicht, bis auf ein paar ausnahmen wie Aeros u. BR KB, aber die sind zeitlos und können heute noch mit halten


----------



## skyduck

@rustaweli @rhinefisher und @geomas Echt sehr schöne Gewässerbilder von euch dreien. Das motiviert mich jedes mal wieder mich noch einmal aufzuraffen. Solange noch etwas die Sonne rauskommt ist es gut eingepackt mit Thermohose auch ganz gut auszuhalten. 
So bin ich gestern auch für 3 Stunden losgezogen. auf dem Plan standen ein paar Praxistest:

Der erste Einsatz der neuen Browningrolle stand an und die rolle hat voll überzeugt. Ob sie jetzt letztlich den aktuellen Preis wert ist, mag ich nicht entscheiden. Sie ist leicht, läuft gut rund, die Bremse läuft sehr sauber aber das ich sie jetzt wirklich so viel wertiger bzw. besser finde als Rollen die nur die Hälfte oder sogar ein Drittel kosten kann ich jetzt nicht behaupten. Sie mag jetzt natürlich auf Grund der Qualität deutlich länger halten, man wird sehen. Fazit: Eine sehr gute rolle aber im Gegensatz zur Rute ist die Steigerung zum Durchschnitt nicht so enorm.

# Fluo Fog Gel 
Tja also zuerst einmal ist das Zeug total fest und zäh (vielleicht aber auch wegen den Temperaturen). Das mit den gefroren Mais und ausquetschen hat sehr gut geklappt, das füllen war schon sehr frickelig... Die Farbe im Wässer ist schon sehr neon-signal-farben. im A/B Test kamen alle Bisse auf Mais auf die gefüllten Körner. Dieses allerdings sehr sehr vorsichtig und ich konnte keinen der Interessenten verhaften. Insofern könnte es auch die NanoGrundeln gewesen sein, die sich jetzt auf Grund des Lockstoffes für den Mais interessieren... Also keine eindeutigen Ergebnisse aber etwas was ich auf jeden Fall nachverfolgen und erneut testen werde.

Auf Maden bissen ganze zwei Nanogrundeln, die mich dann wohl "rein rechtlich" entschneidert haben. Aber schön wars doch in der Sonne mit frischer Luft und heißen Tee. Vielleicht gehe ich nächsten Samstag noch einmal los. Irgendwann muss ich dann allerdings eine Zwangspause machen, da wir unsere Papiere dieses Jahr zur Verlängerung per Post zum Verein schicken müssen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde!
Ich bin inzwischen auch wieder zu Hause. Wollte zum Kaffee zurück sein.

Für die Franzosen(oder inzwischen Ükel-?) Hymne hat es mal wieder nicht gereicht.
Der liebe @Jason wird mir langsam unheimlich.................


----------



## Professor Tinca

Böiger Wind machte das Angeln und die Bissanzeige kompliziert und die Wassertemperatur vom schätzungsweise 4 Grad veranlasste die Fische auch nicht zu Bewegungsorgien.
Rumgezupfe am Köder kaum erkennbare Aktivität prägten den Angeltag.
Bilder kommen gleich. Muss ans Handy.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erster Spot





Erster Fisch






Zweiter Spot






Zweiter und dritter  Fisch











Zum Schluss nochmal zurück zum ersten Spot. Da gab's Fisch Nummer 4


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> altes Gelumpe damit fische ich ja nicht, bis auf ein paar ausnahmen wie Aeros u. BR KB, aber die sind zeitlos und können heute noch mit halten


Keine Sorge - ich weiß Bescheid; wenn deine Frau mithört, gibt es nur eine Richtung:
MAN KANN NIE GENUG ANGELROLLEN/RUTEN HABEN!!


----------



## Tricast

Auf den Professor ist eben immer Verlass, er muß einem auch den Sonntag vermiesen. Statt sich leise und bescheiden, ist wohl nicht so seine Art, in die Reihe der Nano-Plötzen-Fänger und Grundeldomteure einzuordnen fängt er Fisch das einem die Tränen vor Neid in die Augen steigen. Meine tiefe Verbeugung vor dem Prof. und ein ehrliches Petri Heil wünscht Dir

Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Wunderbar, ganz dickes Petri @Professor Tinca !
So, und nun wird es aber Ernst. Im vollen Übermut der Freude und vorgestrecktem Vertrauen in den heutigen Abschnitt, würde ich Sie, Herr ProfTi, gern zu einer Jahres Challenge herausfordern. Es zählen die jeweils 5 größten Dickköpfe, jeder Zeit kann bis Jahresende getauscht werden. Ob alle, oder nur in Ükelmanier gefangene Dickköpfe zählen, überlasse ich Ihnen. Um Ihnen einen Hauch einer Chance zu lassen, würde ich noch die Schleien und Rotaugen hinzu nehmen. Rotaugenmaße zählen doppelt, ansonsten selbe Regeln. Siegprämie überlasse ich Ihnen, da diese eh auf Sie zukommen wird.

Kann ja nicht mehr angehen! So kann ich wenigstens Komplexe in Motivation verwandeln.  
Kneifen zählt nicht!
Allerwertest - Rusty!

#2021


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nö.
Keine Challenges für mich in nächster Zeit.

Nächstes Jahr hab ich andere Pläne als Döbel aber ich zeig ja meine Fänge trotzdem hier und du kannst dann nachmachen wenn du Lust hast und Motivation brauchst.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.
> Keine Challenges für mich in nächster Zeit.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr hab ich andere Pläne als Döbel aber ich zeig ja meine Fänge trotzdem hier und du kannst dann nachmachen wenn du Lust hast.


Um Ihr Gesicht zu wahren und Sie nicht der Feigheit zu bezichtigen, lasse ich dies mal als quälendes Eingeständnis der Chancenlosigkeit stehen.   

Also weiter mit Komplexen und viel Spaß bei den, hust hust, "anderen" Plänen!
Wirklich tolle Fänge @Professor Tinca , Hut ab!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> lasse ich dies mal als quälendes Eingeständnis der Chancenlosigkeit stehen.



Jupp.
Hast gewonnen.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Hast gewonnen.


Das wußte ich ja schon vorher und war ohnehin klar.   
Keine Rotaugen, keine Schleien, keine Döbel..., darf man nach den neuen Plänen für das kommende Jahr fragen?


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil in die Runde!
> Ich bin inzwischen auch wieder zu Hause. Wollte zum Kaffee zurück sein.
> 
> Für die Franzosen(oder inzwischen Ükel-?) Hymne hat es mal wieder nicht gereicht.
> Der liebe @Jason wird mir langsam unheimlich.................


Was hab ich gesagt. Ist schon klar, warum keiner mit mir wetten wollte. Petri Heil Andi. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das wußte ich ja schon vorher und war ohnehin klar.
> Keine Rotaugen, keine Schleien, keine Döbel..., darf man nach den neuen Plänen für das kommende Jahr fragen?



Ich will hautsächlich große Karauschen suchen an verschiedenen Gewässern und auch mal auf Karpfen ansitzen.
Schleien wird es wohl zwangsläufig dabei geben aber Plötzen und Döbel sind nur Lückenfüller für die restliche Zeit.
Da will ich mich nicht länger als eben nötig mit aufhalten. Deshalb hänge ich mir sicher keine challenge ans Bein, die mich von meinen Zielen abhält.


----------



## rustaweli

Karauschen und Karpfen, auch fein.
Viel Spaß und bereichere dann den Ükel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber sicher.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Auf Deine Karauschen Hatz bin ich schon jetzt gespannt und freue mich riesig mit Dir.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich will hautsächlich große Karauschen suchen an verschiedenen Gewässern


Darauf bin ich sehr gespannt...


----------



## Andal

Gezielt auf Karauschen könnte ich gleich komplett zu Hause bleiben. Diese Art hat man hier im Westen leider vollständig erledigt.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den prächtigen Winter-Döbeln, lieber @Professor Tinca !

@Tricast - liebe Susanne, lieber Heinz - die Absage der Stippermesse ist Euch sicher schwer gefallen und sehr, sehr schade - aber an der Notwendigkeit dazu besteht wohl kaum ein Zweifel. Die Vorfreude auf die Messe 2022 und evtl. ein Ükeltreffen schon davor (?) ist riesengroß.

Ich war heute nicht am Wasser, hoffe auf den einen oder anderen Kurzansitz zur Dämmerung in der Woche. 
Habe mehr Ideen als Energie, diese umzusetzen. Vermutlich probiere ich es zuerst mit Made/Caster an der Picker. 
Angeln im Nahbereich nach 15.00 Uhr.
Stippe (lang/lang) wäre Plan B. Leichte Matche mit Stickfloat, ebenfalls in Nahdistanz, wäre ebenfalls ne Option.
Und möglich ist es natürlich auch, ne zusätzliche „Bonusfisch-Rute” mit ner auftreibenden Flocke oder so auszulegen.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Gezielt auf Karauschen könnte ich gleich komplett zu Hause bleiben. Diese Art hat man hier im Westen leider vollständig erledigt.


Leider ist dieser Friedfisch generell weniger geworden. Bei uns in Hessen dürften sie nicht gefangen werden, bzw entnommen werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

In zwei Gewässern „in Reichweite” habe ich bislang Ü30 Karauschen fangen können.
Eins davon ist typischerweie ab Juni sehr stark verkrautet, das andere bietet leider nur ganz wenige Zugangsmöglichkeiten zum Wasser.
Na, ich freue mich aufs Frühjahr. Auch wenn ich evtl. einem der Teiche noch 2020 einen Besuch abstatten werde*.
Mal sehen, ob es noch ein paar Tage mit etwas höheren Temperaturen gibt und ob ich dann Zeit habe.



*) um evtl. einen Nahrungskonkurrenten der Karauschen zu fangen und zu entnehmen


----------



## Andal

Solche "Bauernweiher", oder Kleinstseen sucht man hier halt leider vergebens. Und wenn es sie noch gibt, dann wurden sie längst durch üppigen Karpfenbesatz ruiniert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja das ist hier leider auch oftmals passiert aber in ein paar "geheimen" Gewässer gibt es sie noch.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das ist hier leider auch oftmals passiert aber in ein paar "geheimen" Gewässer gibt es sie noch.


so geheim das nicht einmal die NSA weiß wo die sind


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Wenn die das rausbekommen muss ich sie töten.


----------



## geomas

#geheimgewässer

Und der Landesanglerverband arbeitet kräftig an der Tarnoperation mit: etliche Gewässer, die „Karauschen” beherbergen sollen, bieten nur Giebel.


----------



## Thomas.

ich muss gestehen das ich weder Karausche noch Giebel je an der Angel hatte, es soll Karauschen bei uns im See geben, aber es soll auch Zander geben nur die wurden auch noch nie gefangen obwohl sie vor 4Jahren eingesetzt worden sind (dafür gibt es sehr große Hechte)


----------



## Andal

Karauschen und auch die Giebel, passen eben nicht in das Portfolio der üblichen Sport- und Zielfische. Wenn schon keine Raubfische, dann müssen es viele Karpfen, möglichst über 10 kg sein, damit der Zielfischspezialist halbwegs zufrieden ist. Dann noch der Sackerlfischer, der seine Regenbogenforellen im Weiher haben will.

Da bleiben halt so manche schönen Arten auf der Strecke.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Auch der heutige Angeltrip blieb erfolglos, zum dritten Mal in Folge Schneider - das hatte ich ne Weile nicht.
> Auf dem Weg zum Döbel-Flüsschen sah ich links und rechst der Straßen überfrorene Teiche und Gräben, kein gutes Zeichen.
> Die Temperaturanzeige im Wagen bot 2,0°C an, ein plausibler Wert. Und das Flüsschen war auch komplett eisfrei. Habe mich mit mittelschwerem Gepäck flußaufwärts auf den Weg gemacht, immer etwas LB mit Pellets drin gefüttert, dann ne simple Posenmontage durchtreiben lassen. Das ging recht gut, auch wenn weder die Montage noch meine Bewegungen fein, elegant, filigran waren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier hatten mir unbekannte Tiere eine super Straße gebaut. Sah richtig wie planiert aus. Viel besser kriegt der Scheuer das auch nicht hin.
> Kann das jemand identifizieren? Also instinktiv würde ich sagen Biber, hab aber so gar keine Ahnung.


Der Trampelpfad schaut defintiv nach Biber aus, so sieht es bei uns am Altwasser teilweise alle 10 Meter aus. Die schlagen sich immer in den angrenzenden Maisfeldern die Bäuche voll.


----------



## geomas

@Racklinger - danke! 
Biber gibt es wohl vereinzelt in der Gegend, so richtig massig gelegte Bäume habe ich dort aber nicht gesehen.
Ich fand es sehr beeindruckend, wie der Pfad „planiert” worden ist.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> @Racklinger - danke!
> Biber gibt es wohl vereinzelt in der Gegend, so richtig massig gelegte Bäume habe ich dort aber nicht gesehen.
> Ich fand es sehr beeindruckend, wie der Pfad „planiert” worden ist.


Dass schaffen die mit ihrer "Wampe", die haben sich teilweise richtig in die Uferböschung eingegraben.  Am Ufer entlang gegen war teilweise schon gefährlich wenn man nicht aufgepasst hat. Zum Glück wurden die Ufer jetzt befestigt.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erster Spot
> Anhang anzeigen 361266
> 
> 
> Erster Fisch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361267
> 
> 
> Zweiter Spot
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361268
> 
> 
> Zweiter und dritter  Fisch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361269
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361270
> 
> 
> Zum Schluss nochmal zurück zum ersten Spot. Da gab's Fisch Nummer 4
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361271


@Professor Tinca , PETRI zur Strecke und DANKE für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder!
Hast du den Döbel auf dem 2. Bild wirklich so gekeschert? Wundert mich, dass der nicht ausgeschlitzt ist, wo so wenig Substanz über dem Haken liegt...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Hast du den Döbel auf dem 2. Bild wirklich so gekeschert?



Ja, der hing echt knapp.
Vielleicht ist der Haken aber auch erst im Kescher rausgerutscht. Ich weiß es nicht genau.


----------



## rutilus69

#Karausche
In Niedersachsen scheint sich ja was zu tun








						Artenschutz
					

Was versteht man unter Artenschutz? Artenschutz umfasst den Schutz und die Pflege bestimmter wild lebender Arten durch den Menschen, entweder aufgrund ethischer oder ästhetischer Prinzipien, oder aufgrund ökologisch begründeter Erkenntnisse. Quelle: Auszug aus Wikipedia




					www.asv-luthe.de


----------



## rhinefisher

Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.. .








						40p vorbebleite Wagglerposen Angelpose Laufpose Allroundpose Schwimmer Pose Set  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 40p vorbebleite Wagglerposen Angelpose Laufpose Allroundpose Schwimmer Pose Set in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Kann man ja nie genug haben.
Zumindest dann nicht, wenn ich nur genug Anfänger finde, die ich damit beglücken kann...


----------



## geomas

#heimorgelsound
#trifft
#wettkampf





Bin gerade drüber gestolpert. 
Bei manchen der Untertitel bin ich nicht sicher, ob die Spaß oder Ernst sind.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Bei manchen der Untertitel bin ich nicht sicher, ob die Spaß oder Ernst sind.


Definitiv ernst...


----------



## geomas

Ich verstehe vieles von dem Niederländischen nicht oder nur zur Hälfte (noch schlimmer).
Einer der Wettkampfangler hatte offenbar den Spitznamen „Sägemehl”, vermutlich ne Anspielung auf seine Trickkiste.
Die Aluminiumstippe fand ich bemerkenswert. 
Die Untertitel sind recht neu, das sieht man ja.

Auf diesem YT-Kanal finden sich etliche Friedfischvideos, ween auch nur wenige mit so cremiger musikalsischer Untermalung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sägemehl finde ich auch nicht schlimmer als Swinger Schorch....
Und ja - Ruten aus Alu oder Stahl waren auch früher eher selten.
Nicht ohne Grund - die waren schwer und langsam... .


----------



## geomas

Alte Stahlruten finden sich öfters bei ebay und anderen entsprechenden Händlern.
Und da liegt eine Verwendung des Materials nicht unbedingt nahe, angesichts der damals verfügbaren Alternativen aber auch nicht komplett fern.
Von Alu-Ruten hingegen hatte ich noch nie was gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ich verstehe vieles von dem Niederländischen nicht oder nur zur Hälfte (noch schlimmer).


die Holländer verstehen sich nicht mal unter einander je nach dem aus welcher Region sie kommen, das ist tatsächlich schlimmer wie hier bei uns, ein Friese versteht hier in der Gegend (NL) keiner, schlimmer als wenn hier ein Bayer sein bestes gibt


----------



## Tikey0815

Stahlruten fände ich jetzt nicht ideal, nachher kommt PETER noch auf die Idee beim örtlichen E-Magnet Händler ein Abo abzuschließen


----------



## Andal

Eine Stahlrute kann man schon dabei haben. Sehr nützlich, um dem Störenfried mores zu lehren...!


----------



## Andal

...ich hatte am LKW immer eine Eisenwurz dabei. Hab sie auch 2 x ausgefahren. Alleine das Klick-klick-klick reichte aus, um jede Diskussion abrupt zu beenden.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Alte Stahlruten finden sich öfters bei ebay und anderen entsprechenden Händlern.
> Und da liegt eine Verwendung des Materials nicht unbedingt nahe, angesichts der damals verfügbaren Alternativen aber auch nicht komplett fern.
> Von Alu-Ruten hingegen hatte ich noch nie was gehört oder gelesen.



Aluruten habe ich, zumindest glaube ich das, auch noch nicht gesehen, aber schon davon gehört.
Stahlruten habe ich hingegen schon gefischt und für echt ungut befunden.
Die waren als Spinn- oder Bootsruten doch recht weit verbreitet.

PS: Es gibt, wenn auch mit anderem Design und Intention, sogar noch nen Hersteller..




__





						Welcome to Emmrod® Fishing Gear Official Site
					

Fishing gear manufacturer of high quality packable compact fishing rods.




					emmrod.com


----------



## Andal

Einteilige, oder griffgeteilte kurze "Eisenruten" aus USA waren gar nicht so selten. Aber halt nur was für den Muskel-Ede, weil steinschwer.


----------



## geomas

Da können wir Friedfischer echt dankbar sein für den Fortschritt. 
Hab ja ein paar sehr liebenswerte Glasruten und diese früher auch extrem oft und gerne genutzt, aber Carbon (mit oder ohne anderen Fasern drinne) hat schon viele Vorteile.


----------



## Andal

Die Ruten aus Stahl waren selten länger als knappe 2 m. Hätte einen beim Werfen auch aus den Schuhen gehoben.


----------



## Kneto

Einen schönen guten Abend.

Seit dem Frühjahr habe ich nichts von mir hören lassen, da ich beruflich bedingt stärker eingebunden bin und Corona auch bei uns im Arbeitsalltag seine Beschränkungen/Herausforderungen mit sich bringt.
So dass ich wenig bis gar nicht am Wasser war.
Das Sammeln oder wie Aussenstehende sagen würden, das horten kam dabei jedoch nicht zu kurz.
Zumindest habe ich versucht mitzulesen, was bei dem häufig an den Tag gelegten Tempo gar nicht so einfach war und ist.
Künftig gelobe ich Besserung und Versuche mich künftig wieder mehr zu beteiligen. Auch in Form der gerne von mir eingebrachten Ali-Tackle Schnapper gegenüber den etablierten Marken.

Zu guter Letzt habe auch gleich noch zwei Empfehlungen parat.

#1. Feeder/Power Gum - Ein genauer Test steht hier noch aus, zum clippen der Schnur sollte dieser aber allemal reichen.
#2. Boilie/Bait-Crusher - Dieser scheint das ungebrandete Modell der Firma K***a zu sein.


----------



## geomas

#onlineshopping

Ist mir gerade aufgefallen: Anglingdirect hat in den letzten Tagen an den Versandkosten gedreht - bis vor kurzem war der Versand ab einem Warenwert von 16€ kostenfrei*, jetzt „erst” ab 90€. Dennoch ist der Versand immer noch recht billig verglichen mit den meisten Mitbewerbern.


*) unfaßbar, als Kunde mag man sich freuen, für die „kleine Konkurrenz” natürlich nicht so schön


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> #onlineshopping
> 
> Ist mir gerade aufgefallen: Anglingdirect hat in den letzten Tagen an den Versandkosten gedreht - bis vor kurzem war der Versand ab einem Warenwert von 16€ kostenfrei*, jetzt „erst” ab 90€. Dennoch ist der Versand immer noch recht billig verglichen mit den meisten Mitbewerbern.
> 
> 
> *) unfaßbar, als Kunde mag man sich freuen, für die „kleine Konkurrenz” natürlich nicht so schön


Die wollen alle nur unseres Bestes. Und zwar unser Geld. Was sollst. Die Kriese macht es möglich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kneto

geomas schrieb:


> #onlineshopping
> 
> Ist mir gerade aufgefallen: Anglingdirect hat in den letzten Tagen an den Versandkosten gedreht - bis vor kurzem war der Versand ab einem Warenwert von 16€ kostenfrei*, jetzt „erst” ab 90€. Dennoch ist der Versand immer noch recht billig verglichen mit den meisten Mitbewerbern.
> 
> 
> *) unfaßbar, als Kunde mag man sich freuen, für die „kleine Konkurrenz” natürlich nicht so schön


Auch scheint es mir das sie die Preise wieder etwas angezogen haben, und viele der gelisteten Produkte sind nicht verfügbar.
Ich habe dort bisher auch gerne bestellt, eben wegen der guten Auswahl an "Tackle von der Insel" zu humanen Preisen und hatte dabei auch keine negativen Erfahrungen.


----------



## geomas

AD hat natürlich viele Lockangebote drin, die dann nicht lieferbar sind.
Naja, ein Preisvergleich lohnt sich immer. Und manchmal auch der Gang zum lokalen Händler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #onlineshopping
> 
> Ist mir gerade aufgefallen: Anglingdirect hat in den letzten Tagen an den Versandkosten gedreht - bis vor kurzem war der Versand ab einem Warenwert von 16€ kostenfrei*, jetzt „erst” ab 90€. Dennoch ist der Versand immer noch recht billig verglichen mit den meisten Mitbewerbern.
> 
> 
> *) unfaßbar, als Kunde mag man sich freuen, für die „kleine Konkurrenz” natürlich nicht so schön



Nebst dem Punktesystem wieder ein Goody für den Kunden gestrichen. Bisher war ich zufrieden mit AD, so langsam schwinden aber die Vorteile gegenüber der Konkurrenz. Schade drum.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Zudem darf man gespannt sein wie sich die Dame von der Leyen und Herr Johnson auf Zölle und Abwicklung generell einigen.

Ansonsten könnte es bald auch immer weniger Shops auf der Insel geben, die für geringe Kosten nach Deutschland liefern

Edit: Sorry für die verpasste Vorstellung, Thomas oder Bobby mein Name. Lese hier schon einige Zeit still mit und hoffe ab und an mal ein wenig beitragen zu können.

Bin als passionierter Feeder (meistens am Fluss und "kleinen Fluss/Bach) und Karpfen Angler (an Baggerseen) natürlich auch wie die meisten hier dem Tacklewahn verfallen. 

Liebste Grüße


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Zudem darf man gespannt sein wie sich die Dame von der Leyen und Herr Johnson auf Zölle und Abwicklung generell einigen.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte es bald auch immer weniger Shops auf der Insel geben, die für geringe Kosten nach Deutschland liefern



AD hat ein Lager in Holland und liefert von dort aus nach Deutschland. Die großen Player wuppen das, ansonsten schwenk ich auf eine Karriere als Sargbleiangler um.


----------



## geomas

4,99€ Versandkosten (auch für Sperrgut) beim Warenwert unter 90€ sind natürlich immer noch weniger als es viele Händler aus D bieten können.
Mich nervt es eher, daß bei etlichen Artikeln nur ne kleine Auswahl an Hakengrößen/Schnurstärken auch lieferbar sind.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nebst dem Punktesystem wieder ein Goody für den Kunden gestrichen. Bisher war ich zufrieden mit AD, so langsam schwinden aber die Vorteile gegenüber der Konkurrenz. Schade drum.


----------



## geomas

#sargblei
#okaynichtganz

Hab so ein paar winzige Banjo- oder Hybridfeeder herumzuliegen.
Ob ich die mal mit ein paar Micropellets oder Supercrush Expander sowie nem Mini-Hakenköder bestücke?
Bin gerade am Ringen mit dem inneren Schweinehund, was die Nachmittagsgestaltung betrifft.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> AD hat ein Lager in Holland und liefert von dort aus nach Deutschland. Die großen Player wuppen das, ansonsten schwenk ich auf eine Karriere als Sargbleiangler um.


Ah gut zu wissen, aber teile trotzdem auch die Meinung von den meisten hier, dass sich AD wirklich immer weniger von der Masse abhebt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> 4,99€ Versandkosten (auch für Sperrgut) beim Warenwert unter 90€ sind natürlich immer noch weniger als es viele Händler aus D bieten können.
> Mich nervt es eher, daß bei etlichen Artikeln nur ne kleine Auswahl an Hakengrößen/Schnurstärken auch lieferbar sind.



AD setzt auf "just in time" und ein rollendes Lager der Superlative. Da sind die eingetroffenen 20 Lavafläschen gleich wieder weg, nervt mich auch. Die Preise sind natürlich angenehm, trotzdem bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack. Die 10% Aktionen wurden ja auch umgestaffelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #sargblei
> #okaynichtganz
> 
> Hab so ein paar winzige Banjo- oder Hybridfeeder herumzuliegen.
> Ob ich die mal mit ein paar Micropellets oder Supercrush Expander sowie nem Mini-Hakenköder bestücke?
> Bin gerade am Ringen mit dem inneren Schweinehund, was die Nachmittagsgestaltung betrifft.



Ich wollte eigentlich die Elbe besuchen, scheeeen ein paar Micros und tote Maden über den Bait Dropper an den Buhnen platzieren und wandern, bis die Fische gefunden sind. Gestern musste ich natürlich am Blog werkeln, bei bestem Sonnenschein. Heute Kalt und Sprühregen.

#fickdichpetrus


----------



## Kneto

Vom Aufbau/der Struktur ähnelt AD stark Askari mit einem Hauptlager/Onlineshop und seinen Filialen.
In Zukunft wird sich zeigen müssen ob sie mit der ggf. drohenden zusätzlichen Verzollung noch weiter bei uns punkten können.
Bisher hatte ich noch keine AD-Bestellung die aus den Niederlanden kam, ausschließlich aus England.
Apropos Niederlande, da fällt mir Fischdeal ein, wo auch gelegentlich richtige Schnapper dabei sind. Ansonsten finde ich deren UVP-Fantasiepreis-Masche eher daneben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kneto schrieb:


> Vom Aufbau/der Struktur ähnelt AD stark Askari mit einem Hauptlager/Onlineshop und seinen Filialen.
> In Zukunft wird sich zeigen müssen ob sie mit der ggf. drohenden zusätzlichen Verzollung noch weiter bei uns punkten können.
> Bisher hatte ich noch keine AD-Bestellung die aus den Niederlanden kam, ausschließlich aus England.
> Apropos Niederlande, da fällt mir Fischdeal ein, wo auch von gelegentlich richtige Schnapper dabei sind. Ansonsten finde ich deren UVP-Fantasiepreis-Masche eher daneben.



Ich finde den Weg von AD aus kaufmännischer Sicht schwierig. Du positionierst dich am Markt als Discounter durch niedrige Preise, ein Punktesystem, beständige Rabattaktionen und fulminante Versandschwelle, um Konkurrenzfähig zu sein und gleichst die Gewinnmargen über ein rollendes Lager aus. Der Kunde bekommt Preise aus dem Wunderland, muss aber gelegentlich Produktengpässe in Kauf nehmen. Das ist bis Dato die Idee hinter einem Discounter.

Nach einigen Jahren streichst du alle Vorteile aus welchen Gründen auch immer, das rollende Lager verbleibt aber in der unternehmerischen DNA. Beißt sich in meinen Augen und führt nur zu Wettbewerbsnachteilen gegenüber der Konkurrenz. Ala Amazon, wo über Prime ja mittlerweile Hinz und Kunz zu guten Preisen ohne Versand im Eiltempo auch ein fähiges Angelsortiment vorfindet. Das ist ein schmaler Grad, den AD und andere Händler einschlagen. Früher oder Später, genauso wie bereits abgesägte oder sich im Nachteil befindliche Branchen, werden sie von den Kraken verschlugt. Siehe Streaming, Gaming, Servertechnik und anderer Schnickschnack.

Ich weiß nicht, was sich die Führungsriege bei AD denkt, vielleicht ist diese Phase auch Corona geschuldet, mein kaufmännischer siebter Sinn sagt mir aber, das sich die Expansion in Europa mit so einem Kurs von selbst erledigen wird.


----------



## geomas

Tja, mal sehen, wie sich das alles weiterentwickelt. 
Nicht nur in Bezug auf den Brexit, sondern auch in Sachen Verdrängungswettbewerb.
Zu viel Marktmacht einzelner Versandriesen dürfte auch den Tacklefirmen nicht gefallen.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, der innere Schweinehund hat gewonnen. War ein Heimspiel für ihn...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, mal sehen, wie sich das alles weiterentwickelt.
> Nicht nur in Bezug auf den Brexit, sondern auch in Sachen Verdrängungswettbewerb.
> Zu viel Marktmacht einzelner Versandriesen dürfte auch den Tacklefirmen nicht gefallen.



Wat willste machen? Der deutsche Tackleshop hat mehr Gummi im Sortiment wie ein Puff, aber massive Lücken für den Friedfischangler. Da bleibt ja nur der Riese oder eben Stückwerk über Amazon etc, sofern der Versand passt. Askari hatte erst Anfang letztens Jahres ein paar Produkte von Guru aufgenommen, soviel dazu.


----------



## rustaweli

Wieder Tackle als Thema, aber wunderschön versteckt!
Hab mich ja dem Tackle entsagt zwecks Gewässer, aber schauen und so...
Hab nun Zugriff auf alle Mitgliederdaten, samt Besatz etc. Ich glaube ich wohne in einem Schleien u Forellenparadies. Auch hatte ein großer See zwecks städtischer Eingriffe Probleme, viele Fische starben oder wurden umgesetzt. Nun baut man das Ökosystem neu auf, und haltet Euch fest. Angestrebt wird ein "natürliches" Gewässer, mit Schleien, Hecht, Barsch und Weißfischen. Kein Put and Take für Pfannenkarpfen. Erste Besätze liefen schon. Auch woanders wurden über Jahre viel Schleien besetzt. Freut mich!
Was meint Ihr, an Seen, lieber Lift und dezent mit Schleuder, oder laut und brutal mit MF?
Was das Tackle betrifft, hoffe ich, ich kann widerstehen. Bin jetzt in Quarantäne, die ganze Family. Unser Kontakt vom WE wurde getestet und heute als positiv verzeichnet. Heißt jetzt Selbstquarantäne und auf das Gesundheitsamt warten.
Kleiner Tipp am Rande - mit der App wäre alles schneller und einfacher. Mein Arzt testet nur kostenlos mit App, ansonsten 150,€, keine Krankschreibung, Gesundheitsamt braucht Zeit und arbeitstechnisch hänge ich in der Luft.
Also viel, zu viel Zeit zum Schauen und für neue Ideen. 
Schön das hier wieder was los ist und bleibt gesund meine lieben Ükels!


----------



## geomas

Oh Mist, lieber @rustaweli  - hoffentlich kannst Du mit Deiner Familie das Beste aus der Quarantäne machen und die Tests bleiben negativ.

Ach ja, die Tincas kannst Du auch prima mit der Swingtiprute fangen. Hatte letztes Jahr ein oder 2 end40er Schleien an der ABU 112A.
Falls Du PVA-Tüten oder -Netzschlauch hast kannst Du diese auch „zielführend” einsetzen.
Pose, leichtes Grundblei, Festblei, Methodfeeder - hat letztes Jahr alles ganz gut funktioniert für mich. Je nach Swim.
Hab verschiedentlich gehört, daß es sich lohnen _kann_, den Hakenköder _knapp über_ dem Grund zu präsentieren. Entweder mit Pose oder eben einen auftreibenden Köder verwenden.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @geomas , wir haben keine Symptome weiter und bißl zusammen auf der Couch kuscheln bei dem Wetter ist auch schön. Die ABU ist eh aussen vor bei den Schleien und wird die Nummer1, mit oder ohne Swingtipp. Brauche nur noch eine passende Rolle von Optik, Funktion und Größe. Wird sicher mit Freilauf, so bin ich komplett und könnte vor Sonnenaufgang auch mal dösen falls es Not tut. Natürlich nur mit Grundmontagen. Bis jetzt ziehe ich eine Baitrunner in Betracht. Muß aber noch schauen und vielleicht beim Händler vor Ort ein paar testen.
Wieviel vom Gewicht her traust denn der ABU beim MF zu?
Wenn ich doch nur bessere Wurfkünste hätte. Dann käme die Pin drauf, Legerlink, 2 Maiskörner und gut. Eine Handvoll Mais und zermatschtes Brot, fertig.


----------



## geomas

Ich habe die Legerlite 112a fast ausschließlich mit Bombs bis 10gr gefischt, vielleicht auch mal mit den kleinen Drennan-Körbchen von 10-15gr.
20gr sind aber ganz sicher kein Problem und etwas mehr mit Umsicht bestimmt auch nicht.
Es ist natürlich nicht die richtige Rute, um Tincas aus dem dichten Kraut rauszuzerren.
Dafür gibts ja zum Glück andere passende Peitschen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Herzlich willkommen @Tuxedo75, Thomas, Bobby oder wie auch immer in der wunderbaren Welt des Ükel. Das feine Feedern ist auch meine Lieblingsdisziplin. Karpfen fange ich an und an beim Feedern, stelle den Gesellen aber nur selten gezielt nach. Ich freue mich auf einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## geomas

Yup! Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch, lieber @Tuxedo75 !


----------



## geomas

#totemaden

Ich überlege gerade, Maden mit der „heißes Wasser”-Methode zu behandeln und in kleinen, wintergerechten Portionen einzufrieren. 
Ist es angebracht, sie vor dem Einfrieren (in normalen kleinen Gefrierbeuteln) auf Küchenkrepp trocknen zu lassen oder habt Ihr sonst irgendwelche „coolen Tricks”?
Dachte auch an die Beigabe von Aromen direkt vor dem Einfrieren (Übersteruen mit Curry-oder Anis-Pulver).

@Fantastic Fishing - Du hattest ja welche aus dem Tiefkühler gezaubert, hast Du da immer einen kleinen Vorrat oder sind „frische tote Maden” besser?
Caster möchte ich auch einfrieren als Reserve. Da erinnere ich dunkel, daß diese nach dem Auftauen zumindest als Futterbeigabe gut zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## Andal

Wieso die Maden vorher brühen? 

Saubere Maden in ZipLoc Beutel füllen, 1-2 Sprühstöße Aroma nach Wahl. Die überschüssige Luft raus (geht ganz prima mit einer Schüssel Wasser) und dann zu und ab in den Froster. Ein guter Futterzusatz, der sich nicht mehr im Sediment verkrümeln kann.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> #totemaden
> 
> Ich überlege gerade, Maden mit der „heißes Wasser”-Methode zu behandeln und in kleinen, wintergerechten Portionen einzufrieren.
> Ist es angebracht, sie vor dem Einfrieren (in normalen kleinen Gefrierbeuteln) auf Küchenkrepp trocknen zu lassen oder habt Ihr sonst irgendwelche „coolen Tricks”?
> Dachte auch an die Beigabe von Aromen direkt vor dem Einfrieren (Übersteruen mit Curry-oder Anis-Pulver).
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing - Du hattest ja welche aus dem Tiefkühler gezaubert, hast Du da immer einen kleinen Vorrat oder sind „frische tote Maden” besser?
> Caster möchte ich auch einfrieren als Reserve. Da erinnere ich dunkel, daß diese nach dem Auftauen zumindest als Futterbeigabe gut zu gebrauchen sind.


Tiefkühlen weiß ich nicht. Was ich aber selber schon gemacht habe, ist sie in Schnaps einzulegen. Glas mit Maden füllen, Schnaps drauf und gut. Die halten ewig. Gibt ja auch Anis usw. Mit Caster könnte man probieren.


----------



## Jürgen57

Mit dem Schnaps ist Tierguälerei


----------



## rustaweli

Hab ja nicht von Billigfusel gesprochen.


----------



## Andal

Wäre aber für den Anis-Fusel eine dankbare Verwendung ... weil trinken kann man das G'wasch eh ned.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei eingelegten Schnapsmaden reicht ein Mund-Nase-Schutz nicht aus, ABC-Maske wäre empfehlenswert.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei eingelegten Schnapsmaden reicht ein Mund-Nase-Schutz nicht aus, ABC-Maske wäre empfehlenswert.


Bei "Liker" aus Rumänien reicht nicht mal die...! Ein Spezl hat den mal mitgebracht. Muss wohl eine orangefarbene Abbeizlösung sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

Solche Extremefaelle brauchst du nicht mal, selbst wenn du nur Wodka nimmst sitzt du danach alleine am See. Und das sind Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Solche Extremefaelle brauchst du nicht mal, selbst wenn du nur Wodka nimmst sitzt du danach alleine am See. Und das sind Erfahrungswerte.


Aber nicht am Brohler Hafen. Da hast du dann auf einen Schlag einen Haufen neue Freunde, die dir die Maden auskauen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> #totemaden
> 
> Ich überlege gerade, Maden mit der „heißes Wasser”-Methode zu behandeln und in kleinen, wintergerechten Portionen einzufrieren.
> Ist es angebracht, sie vor dem Einfrieren (in normalen kleinen Gefrierbeuteln) auf Küchenkrepp trocknen zu lassen oder habt Ihr sonst irgendwelche „coolen Tricks”?
> Dachte auch an die Beigabe von Aromen direkt vor dem Einfrieren (Übersteruen mit Curry-oder Anis-Pulver).
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing - Du hattest ja welche aus dem Tiefkühler gezaubert, hast Du da immer einen kleinen Vorrat oder sind „frische tote Maden” besser?
> Caster möchte ich auch einfrieren als Reserve. Da erinnere ich dunkel, daß diese nach dem Auftauen zumindest als Futterbeigabe gut zu gebrauchen sind.



Ich hab zwei Liter im Froster, mittlerweise in PVC Dosen statt Beutelchen wegen Gefrierbrand. Die Maden bleiben dann schöööööön weiß. Sind auch als Köder hervorragend, gerade im Winter.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Liter im Froster,* mittlerweise in PVC Dosen statt Beutelchen wegen Gefrierbrand*. Die Maden bleiben dann schöööööön weiß. Sind auch als Köder hervorragend, gerade im Winter.


Kriegen die in den Behältern nicht viel eher den Brand, als in luftleeren Tüten?


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du das in Brohl in den Rhein schüttest hast du nach 4 Tagen die Niederländische Kriegserklärung. Trotz Glasdeckel und zusätzlicher Plastiktüte kaum auszuhalten. Aber irgendwann ist es dann vielleicht vorbei, ich habe Zeit.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361551
> 
> Wenn du das in Brohl in den Rhein schüttest hast du nach 4 Tagen die Niederländische Kriegserklärung. Trotz Glasdeckel und zusätzlicher Plastiktüte kaum auszuhalten. Aber irgendwann ist es dann vielleicht vorbei, ich habe Zeit.


Die Flüssigkeit mit ins Futter und Du hast eine herrliche Lockwirkung. Alkohol soll ja besser sein im Winter als ölige Stoffe wie in Pellets. 
Hast Du das gerade gemacht?


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361551
> 
> Wenn du das in Brohl in den Rhein schüttest hast du nach 4 Tagen die *Niederländische Kriegserklärung*. Trotz Glasdeckel und zusätzlicher Plastiktüte kaum auszuhalten.


Dafür bin ich nicht zuständig. Das erledigt die Freiwillige Feuerwehr von Emmerich.


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hast Du das gerade gemacht?


Nein, die schwimmen schon ein paar Monate. Ich traue mich nur noch nicht den Deckel aufzumachen.


----------



## Andal

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, die schwimmen schon ein paar Monate. Ich traue mich nur noch nicht den Deckel aufzumachen.


Mach auf ... vielleicht vertreibt der Brom Corona!


----------



## rustaweli

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Mit dem Schnaps ist Tierguälerei


Wollte eigentlich nicht, aber möchte doch etwas drauf eingehen. Aber ohne Schlagwörter wie Qual und so. Ist beim Thema Angeln schwierig und ein Jeder schaut aus seinem eigenen Fenster auf den Baum. Alle sehen den gleichen Baum, aber doch jeder anders. Ob Drill, Drillinge, Widerhaken, C+R, Futter, Verwertung. Die Liste ist endlos, bringt Unfrieden und gehört hier nicht her.
So - hatte die Aussage erst auf die Maden bezogen. Nun meine Frage.
Weiß jemand etwas über die Wirkung von Alkohol auf Fische?
Nehmen wir mal den typischen Weiher. Ein Liter Maden, in Alkohol eingelegt. Ein kleiner Fischschwarm führt sich diesen zu Gemüte. Hat dies Auswirkungen auf die Fische?
Bitte sachlich, ohne viel Witzelei.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das vertreibt alles, unterm Weihnachtsbaum sitze ich dann immer noch alleine.


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat dies Auswirkungen auf die Fische?


Das kann man nur in  einem Aquarium feststellen, wenn der Fisch am Haken sitzt wird da nicht viel zu merken sein. So einen ganzen Schwarm ueber eine gewisse Zeit damit füttern, dann sollte man doch was merken. Klappt bei anderen Tieren ja auch, das man es merkt.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas über die Wirkung von Alkohol auf Fische?
> Nehmen wir mal den typischen Weiher. Ein Liter Maden, in Alkohol eingelegt. Ein kleiner Fischschwarm führt sich diesen zu Gemüte. Hat dies Auswirkungen auf die Fische?
> Bitte sachlich, ohne viel Witzelei.


Denke mal, dass das gar keine negativen Auswirkungen hat. Selbst wenn du auf den Liter Maden 1 Liter Schnaps verwendest, kippst du ja nicht den ganzen Humpen auf einmal auf einen Fleck. Das verdünnt sich dann so schnell und gut, das es die Fische sicher nicht benebelt, oder vergrätzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Kriegen die in den Behältern nicht viel eher den Brand, als in luftleeren Tüten?



Bisher nicht, in Gefrierbeuteln hatte ich immer Brand nach einer gewissen Zeit, ich würde behaupten ungefähr 4 Wochen. Kaffeeweißerdose bis zum Rand gefüllt mit bereits toten oder nur zur Hälfte mit lebenden Maden war gleichermaßen konfliktfrei. Die PVC Behälter waren allerdings auch nie länger als 4 Wochen im Kühler, bei den Beuteln wiederum bis zu einem halben Jahr.

Die Langzeitstudie läuft ja noch, ich hab 2l Maden im Beutel und einen 1/2l in der Dose. Schaun mer mal, wie sich die Qualität in den nächsten Wochen bewerten lässt.


----------



## rustaweli

Wohl eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall:









						Um zu überleben: Goldfische sind im Winter die ganze Zeit besoffen
					

Lange Zeit beschäftigte die Forscher eine einzige Frage …



					noizz.de


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bisher nicht, in Gefrierbeuteln hatte ich immer Brand nach einer gewissen Zeit, ich würde behaupten ungefähr 4 Wochen. Kaffeeweißerdose bis zum Rand gefüllt mit bereits toten oder nur zur Hälfte mit lebenden Maden war gleichermaßen konfliktfrei. Die PVC Behälter waren allerdings auch nie länger als 4 Wochen im Kühler, bei den Beuteln wiederum bis zu einem halben Jahr.
> 
> Die Langzeitstudie läuft ja noch, ich hab 2l Maden im Beutel und einen 1/2l in der Dose. Schaun mer mal, wie sich die Qualität in den nächsten Wochen bewerten lässt.


Also werde ich mal mittesten. Dafür reicht mein ***Gefrierfach grad noch so aus.


----------



## rustaweli

Selbst Karauschen sind Winteralkis.
 








						Genetischer Trick von Karauschen - Verwandte des Goldfisches produzieren Alkohol
					

In den Seen Skandinaviens leben wilde Verwandte der Goldfische mit einer einmaligen Fähigkeit: Die Karauschen können die nordeuropäischen Winter unter der Eisdecke gefrorener Seen überleben - indem sie über Gärung Alkohol produzieren.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Andal schrieb:


> Also werde ich mal mittesten. Dafür reicht mein ***Gefrierfach grad noch so aus.



So wild war der Gefrierbrand auch nicht, vom Gefühl her sind die Maden aber schneller dunkler und in ein matteres Beige verfallen. Das war bei der PVC-Dose nicht der Fall. Es kann aber auch an der Herstellung liegen. Ich stell die Maden immer mit kochendem Wasser ruhig, ein Teil wird dann gleich am nächsten Tag zum Angeln verwendet, der Rest als Reserve eingefroren (dauert ja bis zu 3 Tage im Froster, bis die Maden tot sind).

Ich hatte bisher beispielsweise noch nie lebende Maden in den Beutel gegeben und kalt gestellt, vielleicht verändert sich ja die Konsistenz und auch Problem mit dem Gefrierbrand wegen der Restfeuchte vom Abkochen.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So wild war der Gefrierbrand auch nicht, vom Gefühl her sind die Maden aber schneller dunkler und in ein matteres Beige verfallen. Das war bei der PVC-Dose nicht der Fall. Es kann aber auch an der Herstellung liegen. Ich stell die Maden immer mit kochendem Wasser ruhig, ein Teil wird dann gleich am nächsten Tag zum Angeln verwendet, der Rest als Reserve eingefroren (dauert ja bis zu 3 Tage im Froster, bis die Maden tot sind).
> 
> Ich hatte bisher beispielsweise noch nie lebende Maden in den Beutel gegeben und kalt gestellt, vielleicht verändert sich ja die Konsistenz und auch Problem mit dem Gefrierbrand wegen der Restfeuchte vom Abkochen.


Da entwickelt sich ja ein richtiges, zu lösendes Problem.  Wohl auf ans Werk!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Selbst Karauschen sind Winteralkis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetischer Trick von Karauschen - Verwandte des Goldfisches produzieren Alkohol
> 
> 
> In den Seen Skandinaviens leben wilde Verwandte der Goldfische mit einer einmaligen Fähigkeit: Die Karauschen können die nordeuropäischen Winter unter der Eisdecke gefrorener Seen überleben - indem sie über Gärung Alkohol produzieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deutschlandfunk.de


werde dann jetzt mal im Winter versuchen mit Jägermeister gezielt Karauschen zu fischen, muss mir nur noch über die Montage und Befestigung der Flasche Gedanken machen


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> werde dann jetzt mal im Winter versuchen mit Jägermeister gezielt Karauschen zu fischen, muss mir nur noch über die Montage und Befestigung der Flasche Gedanken machen


Aber bitte an alle Verwerter:
Laßt das Auto nach dem Verzehr im Winter stehen und kein Weissfisch an unter 18!
Möchte nicht wissen wieviel Angler im Winter zu Unrecht Ihren Führerschein verloren haben.
"Herr Wachtmeister, ich versichere, ich hatte nur 2 Karauschen"


----------



## Thomas.

könnte klappen


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> werde dann jetzt mal im Winter versuchen mit* Jägermeister gezielt Karauschen *zu fischen, muss mir nur noch über die Montage und Befestigung der Flasche Gedanken machen


Jetzt ganz ohne Flax ... Hörner-Whiskey im Futter bringt echt was!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit irgendeinen Weihnachtslikör, der einfach nur süß schmeckte, wohl dosiert in mein Anfutter geschüttet. Auf das Beissverhalten hatte das keine belastbaren Auswirkungen. Einen Ansturm bei den Anonymem Alkoholiker-Plötzen hat es nicht gegeben. Fazit für mich: Wenigstens ist das Zeug weg!


----------



## phirania

Auf Karpfen gebe ich auch immer ein wenig Rum ins Anfutter.
Klappt auch sehr gut,habe dann mehr Bisse als ohne


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Auf Karpfen gebe ich auch immer ein wenig Rum ins Anfutter.
> Klappt auch sehr gut,habe dann mehr Bisse als ohne


Vielleicht auch nur eine Täuschung, du schüttest den Rum in dich selbst und stellst dann eine Häufung der Bisse fest ? Ich kenn das ja mit Frauen in der Disse damals


----------



## Tuxedo75

Hatte mal letztes Jahr bei kühlen Temperaturen einen ganz kleinen Schluck Baileys dem Grundfutter beigefügt bzw. es den Pellets zum "soaken" beigegeben. 

Gab an sich nichts negatives zu berichten. Ob ich dadurch mehr gefangen habe kann ich auch nicht sagen aber den Giebeln und Brassen hat es anscheinend nichts ausgemacht.

Durch die enthaltene Sahne kam ein kleines Wölkchen zustande.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Hatte mal letztes Jahr bei kühlen Temperaturen einen ganz kleinen Schluck Baileys dem Grundfutter beigefügt bzw. es den Pellets zum "soaken" beigegeben.
> 
> Gab an sich nichts negatives zu berichten. Ob ich dadurch mehr gefangen habe kann ich auch nicht sagen aber den Giebeln und Brassen hat es anscheinend nichts ausgemacht.
> 
> Durch die enthaltene Sahne kam ein kleines Wölkchen zustande.



Alkohol wird als Träger für Lockstoffe eingesetzt. Löst sich auch im kalten Wasser im Gegensatz zu Zuckerlösungen und Öle, was die Geruchswirkung natürlich fördert. Viskosität und so Gedönse. Der Alkohol an sich verliert sich im Wasser.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wenn er sich doch auch in meiner Leber endlich lösen würde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wenn er sich doch auch in meiner Leber endlich lösen würde.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas über die Wirkung von Alkohol auf Fische?


Ja - ich weiß was...
Da ich oft Segelvideos anschaue, sehe ich auch immer wieder Segler die Mahi Mahis und andere relativ große Fische mit Alkohol töten weil sie es anders nicht hinbekommen - zu blöde dem Tier ordentlich eins über zu braten und dann den teuren Rum aus der Bordbar vergeuden....
Klappt aber ganz gut; dem Fisch nen Becher harten Schnaps in die Kiemen und der ist sofort tod.


----------



## yukonjack

Tricast schrieb:


> *Leider müssen wir die Stippermesse 2021 absagen.*
> Unter den derzeitigen Umständen ist es nicht möglich eine schöne Stippermesse mit Fachgesprächen und vielseitigen Kontakten zu veranstalten. Wir wünschen allen weiterhin viel Gesundheit.
> 
> Der neue Termin steht schon fest!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361234
> 
> 
> Grüße Susanne


Und Bratwurst von Heinz gibt`s auch nicht, so`n Mist.


----------



## Hecht100+

Die Bratwurst war das I-Tüpfelchen, das Nicht-Treffen mit den anderen Uekels geht mir schwerer ab. Ist doch mal was anderes seine Kollegen Auge in Auge zu treffen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Bratwurst war das I-Tüpfelchen, das Nicht-Treffen mit den anderen Uekels geht mir schwerer ab. Ist doch mal was anderes seine Kollegen Auge in Auge zu treffen.


Vielleicht kann man dann ja trotzdem, wenn geeigneter Treffpunkt und Interesse vorhanden, ein Forentreffen der Stipperfreunde machen, quasi ein Treffen der Stipper(de)mentoren ....wir streben dann nach Wasserelfen und einer muss den Irrwicht geben


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach Männers - ich weine leise vor mich hin, da ich mich ans Entsorgen meiner überzähligen Bücher mache... .
Lauter hochwertiges Zeug über Philosophie. Archeologie, Geschichte, Reiseberichte, Textiltechnik, Linguistik und Kunst.
Ich habe gerade für bestimmt 3000€ Bücher in die Tonne gekloppt.
Und nein, es waren keine gebundenen Klassiker der Weltliteratur dabei.. .
Jetzt gehe ich die nächsten drei Mille in die Tonne hauen...
Das Gute daran ist, ich habe danach mehr Platz und muss irgendwelche sinnlosen Angeleinkäufe machen um meine Trauer zu bekämpfen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Vielleicht können wir ja ein Ükel-Treffen im Baitstore organisieren. Da kann man dann gleich seine Nubsi- und Futtervorräte ergänzen.


----------



## rhinefisher

So gefällt mir das schon besser - ne gesunde Mischung aus Büchern und "zum Verkauf bestimmten Angelzeug".
Man muss sich halt bloß mal überwinden... .


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> "zum Verkauf bestimmten Angelzeug".
> Man muss sich halt bloß mal überwinden... .


ich sehe da nur Penn? habe meine 2 760LL auch verhökert, Tolle Rollen, aber hat mir keinerlei Überwindung gekostet, bei Rollen eines anderen Herstellers möchte ich nicht mal dran denken 

PS. wie heißt das Buch linkes regal oben rechts


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> PS. wie heißt das Buch linkes regal oben rechts


Ich lese da nur 1000 Nudes, also übersetzt 1000 Nackte...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also Jungs, dass ihr da gleich mit der Lupe durch @rhinefisher sein Regel gehen müsst. Das Buch hat er sich sicher nur geliehen.


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also Jungs, dass ihr da gleich mit der Lupe durch @rhinefisher sein Regel gehen müsst. Das Buch hat er sich sicher nur geliehen.


bevor er sie wegschmeißt kann man ja mal gucken


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Ich lese da nur 1000 Nudes, also übersetzt 1000 Nackte...


ah, da es neben anderen Angelbüchern steht gehe ich davon aus das es aus der Serie ist, Rute raus der Spaß begingt


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr macht mich fertich...
Bin ich wohl selbst schuld..
Das sind Aktbilder aus den 1860er bis ca. 1920er Jahren.
Sehr interessant..


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich sehe da nur Penn?


Da habe ich einfach zuviele - ich bin ja kaum noch auf dem Meer.
Überflüssiges muss man etwas ausdünnen..


----------



## Kneto

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da habe ich einfach zuviele - ich bin ja kaum noch auf dem Meer.
> Überflüssiges muss man etwas ausdünnen..


Das hast du wahr, ich habe in der vergangenen Woche auch nicht benutztes/nicht mehr benötigtes Tackle aussortiert und in die kleine Bucht gestellt. Ist zwar leider etwas mühsam, aber alternativen wie Anglerbörsen oder oder spezielle Tauschbörsen gibt es bei uns garnicht.
Und im Verein herumfragen finde ich auch schwierig, viele haben dann die Vorstellung des ganz wenig bezahlens oder schenkens, da man ja Vereinskollege ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schick doch mal bitte n link per PN. 
Evtl. ist etwas Interessantes dabei.


----------



## Tikey0815

Der Frühling kann kommen, vorhin haben meine Frau und ich unsere neuen Ebikes abgeholt. Meins ist für Angler Standesgemäß:


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich fertich...
> Bin ich wohl selbst schuld..
> Das sind Aktbilder aus den 1860er bis ca. 1920er Jahren.
> Sehr interessant..



Hab ich auch im Regal. 
Mit „Kunst” kann man am Stammtisch eben kaum punkten...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Der Frühling kann kommen, vorhin haben meine Frau und ich unsere neuen Ebikes abgeholt. Meins ist für Angler Standesgemäß:
> Anhang anzeigen 361604


Da hast Du wohl extra ne alte Shimano-Rute umbauen lassen, oder?


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl extra ne alte Shimano-Rute umbauen lassen, oder?


Wäre es ein Frevel wenn ich die Marke die glücklich macht nenne ?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Solange Du mit dem Teil zum Angeln fährst natürlich keinesfalls.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich so Kork Griffe machen, ist auf jeden Fall schonmal angenehm vertraut.


----------



## Kneto

Nach der hier heiß diskutierten Volksrute, hat die Fisch & Fang jetzt für die Friedfischangler ihr *Feederwunder *im Angebot.
Link
Beworben wird sie in einem eigenen Video, natürlich vom predigenden Allrounder Matze Koch.
Link


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hab ich auch im Regal.
> Mit „Kunst” kann man am Stammtisch eben kaum punkten...


Also wirklich, lieber Geo, das von Dir, dessen herrliche Lichtbilder regelmäßig alle Ükelherzen höher schlagen lassen? 
Und überhaupt sind wir für nen Anglerinternetstammtisch ja doch ein recht kunstsinniges Häufchen.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Also wirklich, lieber Geo, das von Dir, dessen herrliche Lichtbilder regelmäßig alle Ükelherzen höher schlagen lassen?
> Und überhaupt sind wir für nen Anglerinternetstammtisch ja doch ein recht kunstsinniges Häufchen.



Aber ja, lieber Minimax. Nur zuletzt endeten die Diskussionen doch gefühlt meist bei den Themen Alk und Poppen.


----------



## geomas

#totemaden

Danke für Eure Tipps und Hinweise! Habe im www widersprüchliche Hinweise zu dem Thema gefunden. 
Andy Phelps friert die lebenden Maden ein:






(Guter Stoff auf seinem YT-Kanal)

Andere wählen den Weg, die Maden vorher mit der Heißes-Wasser-Methode zu töten, bevor sie verwendet (oder eingefroren) werden.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Aber ja, lieber Minimax. Nur zuletzt endeten die Diskussionen doch gefühlt meist bei den Themen Alk und Poppen.


Eben, ganz genau- wie es sich für ne anständige Vernissage gehört. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch schwarze Rollkragenpullover und magersüchtige Studentinnen.


----------



## geomas

Die schwarzen Rollkragenpullover sind ganz praktisch bei der Winterangelei. 
Vom Thema magersüchtige Studentinnen möchte ich lieber aufs Thema dicke Winterplötz umschwenken. 
Muß mal das Gefrierabteil auf verwendbaren Platz untersuchen. Vielleicht finde ich zwischen Kodak Tri-X-Planfilmen und Discounterpizzen noch Platz für die Maden. Auf jeden Fall wäre es ne gute Sache, immer tote Maden griffbereit zu haben. Ansonsten bestelle ich evtl. im www noch mal Pinkies als Lebendköder für den Winter. Die können die lokalen Angelhändler nicht liefern, auch nicht nach Vorbestellung.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo miteinander,

melde mich nach langer Zeit wieder zurück. Laptop war kaputt und das Haus meiner Tochter wird und wird nicht fertig.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht100+

@kuttenkarl  Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Rollkragenpullover sind ganz praktisch bei der Winterangelei.
> Vom Thema magersüchtige Studentinnen möchte ich lieber aufs Thema dicke Winterplötz umschwenken.
> Muß mal das Gefrierabteil auf verwendbaren Platz untersuchen. Vielleicht finde ich zwischen Kodak Tri-X-Planfilmen und Discounterpizzen noch Platz für die Maden. Auf jeden Fall wäre es ne gute Sache, immer tote Maden griffbereit zu haben. Ansonsten bestelle ich evtl. im www noch mal Pinkies als Lebendköder für den Winter. Die können die lokalen Angelhändler nicht liefern, auch nicht nach Vorbestellung.


Normalerweise würde ich tote Gefriermaden weit von mir weisen -ich hatte einst eine Erfahrung die meinen Ekelrahmen wirklich ausgereizt hat- aber die Diskussion und die vielen sachkundigen Beiträge (und gewisse, hust, Äussere Umstände) lassen mich jetzt auch über einzwei Notfalltütchen im Froster nachdenken.
Oh, übrigens, liebe Ükels, das schreibe ich ja jedes Jahr im Dezember, vergesst nicht rechtzeitig Eure Karten, Scheine Marken etc. Zu besorgen. Ich will am 1.1. die gesamte Ükelschaft am Wasser sitzen wissen, damit wir unseren traditionellen Neujahrs-Franzosenchorgesang anstimmen können. Dafür brauchen wir die Papiere. Ich hol mir meine Morgen ab.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Kneto schrieb:


> Nach der hier heiß diskutierten Volksrute, hat die Fisch & Fang jetzt für die Friedfischangler ihr *Feederwunder *im Angebot.
> Link
> Beworben wird sie in einem eigenen Video, natürlich vom predigenden Allrounder Matze Koch.
> Link


Hab ich mir natürlich sofort angesehen. Da hat der Parey-Verlag die besten Leute an den Start geschickt, ganz klar.


----------



## Andal

Kneto schrieb:


> Nach der hier heiß diskutierten Volksrute, hat die Fisch & Fang jetzt für die Friedfischangler ihr *Feederwunder *im Angebot.
> Link
> Beworben wird sie in einem eigenen Video, natürlich vom predigenden Allrounder *Matze Koch*.
> Link


Damit ist der Stock schon für mich tot, bevor ich ihn auch nur gesehen habe.


----------



## geomas

Andal schrieb:


> Damit ist der Stock schon für mich tot, bevor ich ihn auch nur gesehen habe.



Hey, es handelt sich immerhin um ne echte „Xanadu”-Feederrute.

Zur Erinnerung - Xanadu:


----------



## Minimax

Ihr Zyniker!


----------



## Andal

Ich fress kein Seitenbacher Müsli, ich fress eigentlich gar kein Müsli, weil  es Hühnerfutter ist und ich rühr nix an, wo MK die Finger dran hatte. Ich sponsere keine Prediger!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Kneto schrieb:


> Nach der hier heiß diskutierten Volksrute, hat die Fisch & Fang jetzt für die Friedfischangler ihr *Feederwunder *im Angebot.
> Link
> Beworben wird sie in einem eigenen Video, natürlich vom predigenden Allrounder Matze Koch.
> Link



Wenn ich den Rutengriff schon sehe, schwebt mir sofort eine Klage in Richtung Matze Koch vor. Feederwunder? Sieht aus wie ein Restefick!


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens fischt El Potto das "Ansitzwunder" und ist soweit ich weiß ganz zufrieden damit, bis auf das St.Matze Gedöns.
Ich selber wäre übrigens vor einigen Tagen fast an einem Klasse-8-Schluckauf-Pruster verreckt, als ich den Namen einer der neuesten Koch-Kreationen lesen musste:
"Naturpeitsche"
Ich glaub die kauf ich mir...


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Rutengriff schon sehe, schwebt mir sofort eine Klage in Richtung Matze Koch vor. Feederwunder? Sieht aus wie ein Restefick!


Etwas über 170,- € für ein Ferienangelset ist pratsert.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Rutengriff schon sehe, schwebt mir sofort eine Klage in Richtung Matze Koch vor. Feederwunder? Sieht aus wie ein Restefick!


Dat einzige Feederwunder wo ich kenne, lebt in einer alten Hansestadt an der Elbe, mampft Nährstangen und betreibt nen ziemlich coolen Friedfischblog...


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Hab ich mir natürlich sofort angesehen. Da hat der Parey-Verlag die besten Leute an den Start geschickt, ganz klar.


Wir sollten es dabei belassen, es ist eben ein "exklusiv" zusammengestelltes Set. Bei Begriffen wie "exklusiv", "Feederwunder", "aus dem vollen schöpfen" sträuben sich bei mir die Nackenhaare.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS: Und das wir Kunstbanausen sind erkennt man schon daran dass wir Bücher wie "Starckdeutsch" von Matthias Koeppel aus unserem Bücherregal verbannen.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> PS: Und das wir Kunstbanausen sind erkennt man schon daran dass wir Bücher wie "Starckdeutsch" von Matthias Koeppel aus unserem Bücherregal verbannen.


Ey! Und mir hast Du gesagt, das wäre ein wertvolles Geschenk, du alter Theaterjunkie!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Dat einzige Feederwunder das ich kenne, lebt in einer alten Hansestadt an der Elbe, mampft Nährstangen und betreibt nen ziemlich coolen Friedfischblog...



Korrekt!   

Aber mal ganz objektiv, die Kombo sieht nicht nur scheußlich aus, sie ist auch maximal teuer. Eine Daiwa Nzon S, 4000er Ninja, Körbe, Haken und Gedönse kriegste für 200€ geschossen und wäre dem Feederw(pl)under meilenweit überlegen. Gut, die Knoblauchmaden drücken den Preis wohl in die Höhe......


----------



## geomas

„Starck” hatte ich auch im Regal, war aber der Franzose.


----------



## Hecht100+

48 Euro die Rolle, 62 die Rute, billig ist anders für das Set. In Einzelteilen könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man den Gesamtpreis unterbieten kann.


----------



## Andal

Mittlerweile gibt es ja nichts mehr, was es nicht als "MK Edition" gibt, bei so viel Universalgenialität sollte Balzer mal auf die Bremse treten, bevor auch noch die Letzten diese Lächerlichkeit erkennen ... und reagieren.


----------



## Minimax

Jedenfalls wollte ich darauf hinaus, das St.Matze ja doch irgendwie ganz gut zugängliche Sachen vor allem für die jüngeren 10-14 Angler zeigt und sendet. Und soweit ich weiß, lässt er auch seine privaten religiösen Ansichten da heraus (was mit Facebook unt Twitter ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen). Aus dem gleichen Grund macht ja Jörg Ovens auch keine Werbung für seinen Zahnarzt in seinen Filmechen.
Jedenfalls ist das mal wieder eines der grotesk überteuerten Balzer-Sets die er bewirbt. Ganz sicher kein Kernschrott, aber sicher auch völlig überteuert und nach Absarzgesichrspunkten zusammengestellt.
Übrigens hab ich grad mal in das Filmchen reingeschaut: Immerhin betont der Friesen-Guru zu Anfang, das es Webung ist, und das es klar darum geht, das Produkt an den Mann(wohl eher das Kind) zu bringen.
Richtet sich natürlich an die kleinen Angelbengel, die keine funktionierende Jugendgruppe haben, oder keinen Angelopi/onkel/Papa. Die werden das schön auf den Wunschzettel kleben.
Ich bin da ganz zwiegespalten. Man kann natürlich immer geiern, grade aus der Perspektive des Kenntnisreichen.  Andererseits ist in diesen doch teuren Sets wenigstens nicht dieser selbstauflösende Müll wie in den zahllosen 19,99-2-Karpfencombos-mit-Rodpod enthalten.


----------



## Tricast

Was im Regal nicht fehlen darf: Higgelti Piggelti Pop! oder Es muß im Leben mehr als alles geben

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wollte ich darauf hinaus, das St.Matze ja doch irgendwie ganz gut zugängliche Sachen vor allem für die jüngeren 10-14 Angler zeigt und sendet. Und soweit ich weiß, lässt er auch seine privaten religiösen Ansichten da heraus (was mit Facebook unt Twitter ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen)
> Jedenfalls ist das mal wieder eines der grotesk überteuerten Balzer-Sets die er bewirbt. Ganz sicher kein Kernschrott, aber sicher auch völlig überteuert und nach Absarzgesichrspunkten zusammengestellt.
> Übrigens hab ich grad mal in das Filmchen reingeschaut: Immerhin betont der Friesen-Guru zu Anfang, das es Webung ist, und das es klar darum geht, das Produkt an den Mann(wohl eher das Kind) zu bringen.
> Richtet sich natürlich an die kleinen Angelbengel, die keine funktionierende Jugendgruppe haben, oder keinen Angelopi/onkel/Papa. Die werden das schön auf den Wunschzettel kleben.
> Ich bin da ganz zwiegespalten. Man kann natürlich immer geiern, grade aus der Perspektive des Kenntnisreichen.  Andererseits ist in diesen doch teuren Sets wenigstens nicht dieser selbstauflösende Müll wie in den zahllosen 19,99-2-Karpfencombos-mit-Rodpod enthalten.



Wobei die Idee mit den Sets nicht grundsätzlich falsch ist, mal ehrlich: Balzer will als Unternehmen verkaufen, da ist eine Heckspoilerfigur nie verkehrt. Im Kino frohlocken die Studios ja auch mit dicken Casts. Sex sells.

Ich schätze MK seine Zielgruppe aber wesentlich Älter ein, wie deine aufgestellte These. Das sind eher so 25+ Kandidaten. Am Ende entscheidet allerdings immer noch der Kunde, nimmt er das überteuerte Angebot vom Pareyshop an, wurde die Evolution halt widerlegt.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wollte ich darauf hinaus, das St.Matze ja doch irgendwie ganz gut zugängliche Sachen vor allem für die jüngeren 10-14 Angler zeigt und sendet. Und soweit ich weiß, lässt er auch seine privaten religiösen Ansichten da heraus (was mit Facebook unt Twitter ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen). Aus dem gleichen Grund macht ja Jörg Ovens auch keine Werbung für seinen Zahnarzt in seinen Filmechen.
> Jedenfalls ist das mal wieder eines der grotesk überteuerten Balzer-Sets die er bewirbt. Ganz sicher kein Kernschrott, aber sicher auch völlig überteuert und nach Absarzgesichrspunkten zusammengestellt.
> Übrigens hab ich grad mal in das Filmchen reingeschaut: Immerhin betont der Friesen-Guru zu Anfang, das es Webung ist, und das es klar darum geht, das Produkt an den Mann(wohl eher das Kind) zu bringen.
> Richtet sich natürlich an die kleinen Angelbengel, die keine funktionierende Jugendgruppe haben, oder keinen Angelopi/onkel/Papa. Die werden das schön auf den Wunschzettel kleben.
> Ich bin da ganz zwiegespalten. Man kann natürlich immer geiern, grade aus der Perspektive des Kenntnisreichen.  Andererseits ist in diesen doch teuren Sets wenigstens nicht dieser selbstauflösende Müll wie in den zahllosen 19,99-2-Karpfencombos-mit-Rodpod enthalten.


Bazler hat in den letzten Jahren immer mehr den Weg zum NoGo Brand für mich geschafft. Gab es bis zur Jahrtausendwende noch kaufbare Ruten, denen man auch noch etwas Hirnschmalz ansah, sind es doch heute nur noch Allerweltssachen, die es wo anders deutlich preiswerter gibt. Bevor man viel Geld zum Fenster für Bazler-Tackle raushaut, kann man die gleiche Qualität auch für "ein paar Cent" bei Ebay bekommen. Wird ja so und so alles aus China importiert.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wobei die Idee mit den Sets nicht grundsätzlich falsch ist, mal ehrlich: Balzer will als Unternehmen verkaufen. Im Kino frohlocken die Studios ja auch mit dicken Casts, Sex sells.
> 
> Ich schätze MK seine Zielgruppe aber wesentlich Älter ein, wie deine aufgestellte These. Das sind eher so 25+ Kandiraten. Am Ende entscheidet allerdings immer der Kunde, nimmt er das überteuerte Angebot an, wurde die Evolution halt widerlegt.


Richtigrichtig, Sets können funktionieren. Wobei Die Matze-Sets, mit ne kräftigen Namens-Aufschlag da doch ein Stück näher an der preislichen und qualitativen Realität sind, als das Millionenheer der 19,99er Sets- die einfach aus anglerische Sicht unbrauchbar sind und nicht die erste Stunde am Wasser überleben.
Da müsste es einen Mittelweg geben.
1000de gestandene Pappas, Onkels kaufen diese Schrottdinger für ihre Bengels, obwohl sie genau wissen, das die Bit-Sätze / 'Komplette Wergzeugkoffer" an der Baumarktkasse Schund sind. Diese ausgebildeten kündigen Männer würden im Leben nicht das Zeug mit ner 3m Teleskopsonde anfassen,  aber ein 19,99 Angelset ist prima für den Sohnemann?


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Andere wählen den Weg, die Maden vorher mit der Heißes-Wasser-Methode zu töten, bevor sie verwendet (oder eingefroren) werden.


Das habe ich auch schon öfter getan. Und mit Erfolg. Die abgebrühten Maden mögen die kleinen Plötzen nicht so gerne, aber die größeren schon. War ein Tipp von @Fantastic Fishing . Danke dafür.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Am Ende bleibt jeder Betrieb so lange auf dem Markt, wie die Leute das Zeug kaufen. Man wird sehen und muss ja nicht mitmachen. Es gibt ja zum Glück genug Alternativen.


----------



## geomas

Hmm, ich dachte bislang, die MK-Zielgruppe sind die lütten Kids, die denken, Balzer schickt ihm jede Woche 2 Dosen Maden nach Ostfriesland.
Seine Friedfisch-Videos* sehe ich ab und an ganz gerne mal. Der Rest interessiert mich nicht und nur als Aufreger muß ich mir auch keine Predigtvideos reinziehen.

*) Handwerklich übrigens um viele Klassen besser gemacht als die technisch üblen Ovens-Filmchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Richtigrichtig, Sets können funktionieren. Wobei Die Matze-Sets, mit ne kräftigen Namens-Aufschlag da doch ein Stück näher an der preislichen und qualitativen Realität sind, als das Millionenheer der 19,99er Sets- die einfach aus anglerische Sicht unbrauchbar sind und nicht die erste Stunde am Wasser überleben.
> Da müsste es einen Mittelweg geben.
> 1000de gestandene Pappas, Onkels kaufen diese Schrottdinger für ihre Bengels, obwohl sie genau wissen, das die Bit-Sätze / 'Komplette Wergzeugkoffer" an der Baumarktkasse Schund sind.



Ich frag mich eh immer, warum die Händler das von sich aus nicht anbieten (selber Sets markenübergreifend zusammenstellen). Vielleicht zuviel Aufwand, muss ja händisch gemanagt werden? Ich spiele ja auch schon seit Monaten mit der Idee, Kombos vorzustellen und an den Mann zu bringen über den Blog.

Nur doof, weil jeder Hersteller sein Sortiment quasi monatlich überarbeitet und die 1 Jahr alte Feederute schon Outdated ist.


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur doof, weil jeder Hersteller sein Sortiment quasi monatlich überarbeitet und die 1 Jahr alte Feederute schon Outdated ist.


Ja, ich erinnere mich dunkel das ihr FeederFanatics mal sehr über Browning geschimpft habt, von wegen neue Schrottruten als Neuaflage unter alten Namwn..


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eh immer, warum die Händler das von sich aus nicht anbieten (selber Sets markenübergreifend zusammenstellen). Vielleicht zuviel Aufwand, muss ja händisch gemanagt werden? Ich spiele ja auch schon seit Monaten mit der Idee, Kombos vorzustellen und an den Mann zu bringen über den Blog.
> 
> Nur doof, weil jeder Hersteller sein Sortiment quasi monatlich überarbeitet und die 1 Jahr alte Feederute schon Outdated ist.



Kleiner Tipp: Drennan hat Produktzyklen laaaang wie keine andere Marke. Sollte AP evtl. ins Programm nehmen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ich erinnere mich dunkel das ihr FeederFanatics mal sehr über Browning geschimpft habt, von wegen neue Schrottruten als Neuaflage unter alten Namwn..



Browning schießt in dieser Beziehung den Vogel ab. Korum folgt auf Platz 2. Ich werde wohl auf Daiwa umsteigen, die bieten solide Qualität mit Konstanz.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eh immer, warum die Händler das von sich aus nicht anbieten (selber Sets markenübergreifend zusammenstellen). Vielleicht zuviel Aufwand, muss ja händisch gemanagt werden? Ich spiele ja auch schon seit Monaten mit der Idee, Kombos vorzustellen und an den Mann zu bringen über den Blog.
> 
> Nur doof, weil jeder Hersteller sein Sortiment quasi monatlich überarbeitet und die 1 Jahr alte Feederute schon Outdated ist.


Das ist vergebene Liebesmüh. Wir haben das vor über 25 Jahren mit universeller Sportbekleidung probiert. Wir, ein Fahrradladen und ein Sportgeschäft, nur einmal über die Gasse. Was heute als der letzte Schrei in die Läden kommt, ist bereits bei den Herstellern schon wieder vergessen, weil produziert und verkauft. Alles ein alter Hut, so bald es in die Läden kommt. Man könnte das natürlich auf dem High Quality Sektor machen, aber da gibt es keine Kunden, weil die die eigene Erfahrung haben und nicht mehr auf Sets und Zusammenstellungen reagieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Mein Höllenhund hat mich doch tatsächlich um 07.00Uhr geweckt, weil Schließmuskelrasseln. Ich bin erstaunt, wie Früh am Tag die Welt sich da draußen dreht. Und überhaupt, die Autos fahren ja mit Licht! Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, welche Bereiche meines Gehirns über den Tag deaktiviert bleiben.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich lach mich grad widermal krum bei eurer nächtlichen Diskusion.
War es nicht vor geraumer Zeit das wir über Angler der Insel gesprochen haben und um "die" eine wahre Marke ?
Ich denke das MK genauso wie Herr MB seine Sachen vertreten und auch nur damit ihr Geld verdienen wollen. 
Abgesehen von den Beiträgen die jeder einzelne in div. Zeitschriften, YT, FB etc bringt hat wohl auch jeder seine Fans........man muss ja die Leute nicht mögen "aber" vielleicht kann man sich trotzdem mal was von ihnen abschauen.

@Fantastic Fishing 
Abgesehen davon das man die Marke wechselt weil neue Ruten nicht mehr das sind was sie früher waren macht es Sinn ? 
Gut wenn einem ne Rute nicht mehr passt schaut man das sie wider verkauft wird aber deshalb immer einen neuen Trend nachlaufen ?
Wenn du, was ich evtl nciht weiß, wie manche beim Autokauf immer die neuesten Modelle am Starten haben willst kann ich deine Kritik sicherlich verstehen aber für viele von uns wird es wenig interessieren welche Marke da jetzt draufsteht solang die Rute einem selber gefällt und sie gut in der Hand liegt.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber evtl komm ich da grad nicht ganz mit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich lach mich grad widermal krum bei eurer nächtlichen Diskusion.
> War es nicht vor geraumer Zeit das wir über Angler der Insel gesprochen haben und um "die" eine wahre Marke ?
> Ich denke das MK genauso wie Herr MB seine Sachen vertreten und auch nur damit ihr Geld verdienen wollen.
> Abgesehen von den Beiträgen die jeder einzelne in div. Zeitschriften, YT, FB etc bringt hat wohl auch jeder seine Fans........man muss ja die Leute nicht mögen "aber" vielleicht kann man sich trotzdem mal was von ihnen abschauen.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing
> Abgesehen davon das man die Marke wechselt weil neue Ruten nicht mehr das sind was sie früher waren macht es Sinn ?
> Gut wenn einem ne Rute nicht mehr passt schaut man das sie wider verkauft wird aber deshalb immer einen neuen Trend nachlaufen ?
> Wenn du, was ich evtl nciht weiß, wie manche beim Autokauf immer die neuesten Modelle am Starten haben willst kann ich deine Kritik sicherlich verstehen aber für viele von uns wird es wenig interessieren welche Marke da jetzt draufsteht solang die Rute einem selber gefällt und sie gut in der Hand liegt.
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber evtl komm ich da grad nicht ganz mit.



Ach was, ich kanns dir auch erklären. Ich bin von Browning überzeugt gewesen und die Blanks passen gut zum Zweck, ohne sie in der Hand haben zu müssen. Mir fehlen natürlich auch noch Peitschen für verschiedene Disziplinen und da ich keinen Anglerhändler vor der Tür habe, muss ich mich auch blind auf einen Hersteller verlassen können. Online Kaufen und so. Diese Hoffnung mache ich mir jetzt bei Daiwa, so einfach ist das.

Ferner unterstütze ich gerne Brands bei Zufriedenheit. Ich kann ein  Fanboy sein, verweigere aber genauso bestimmte Anbieter. Was auf der Rute steht, ist mir also sehr wichtig. Mit Trends hat das natürlich Nullkommanull zu tun, keine Ahnung, woher du diese Kamelle holst.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Diese Hoffnung mache ich mir jetzt bei Daiwa,



Ausgerechnet bei Daiwa...?
Na ja - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.. .
Bei Browning gibt es schon richtig gute Ruten - auch im mittleren Preissegment.
Mit meiner Syntec bin ich seit über 10 Jahren dermaßen zufrieden, dass ich mir noch keine Gedanken über einen Neukauf gemacht habe..
OK - ich bin auch nicht so der Feederexperte, aber für einen sehr sehr guten und ganz hervorragenden Durchschnittsangler wie mich, ist diese Rute mehr als ausreichend.
Ne Sphere ist zwar wirklich klasse, aber für einen Grobmotoriker ist das Alles viel zu fragil.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 48 Euro die Rolle, 62 die Rute, billig ist anders für das Set. In Einzelteilen könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man den Gesamtpreis unterbieten kann.



Ne ne ne - Du vergißt den Wert der persönlichen Segnung..
Das macht den Kram eigentlich unbezahlbar...


----------



## rustaweli

Daiwa kann auch glücklich machen und ist für mich grundsolide. Die N'ZONE Serie, hmm. Fand die aktuelle Feeder nicht schlecht. Hab sie vor ein paar Tagen begrabelt. Aber laut Händler kommt wohl die neue Serie raus. Wie lang da nun die Produktionszyklen waren und sind, weiß ich nicht. Bei der aktuellen N'Zone Feeder fand ich den Griff jedoch etwas kräftig für meinen Geschmack. Aber Daiwa gefällt mir und auch deren Produkterweiterungen. Ob im Friedfisch oder Raubfischsektor. Kunstköder, Feedernubsies,...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet bei Daiwa...?
> Na ja - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.. .
> Bei Browning gibt es schon richtig gute Ruten - auch im mittleren Preissegment.
> Mit meiner Syntec bin ich seit über 10 Jahren dermaßen zufrieden, dass ich mir noch keine Gedanken über einen Neukauf gemacht habe..
> OK - ich bin auch nicht so der Feederexperte, aber für einen sehr sehr guten Durchschnittsangler wie mich, ist diese Rute mehr als ausreichend.
> Ne Sphere ist zwar wirklich klasse, aber für einen Grobmotoriker ist das Alles viel zu fragil.. .



Die Nzon-Serie macht einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck, hat in meinen Augen die richtigen Staffelungen bei den Feederruten in Punkto Wurfgewicht, Länge und Teilung. Da werden sogar die gleichen Peitschen in zweifacher und dreifacher Teilung wegen der Aktion angeboten, für den Nerd oder Praktiker. Das ist schon eine Art des Pleasing, wo andere Hersteller kein Land sehen. Die Rollen, ich besitze mehrere, waren bisher alle durch die Bank tadellos.

Browning ist natürlich nach wie vor eine Marke, die ich nicht ausschließen würde, der beständige Sortimentswechsel und das überholen von Ruten im Jahrestakt stößt mir aber übel auf. Ich kann mich an execellente Black Magics erinnern, die damals für 100 Euro über den Thresen gewandert sind und heute das doppelte Kosten würden. Stattdessen wurde die CFX Serie aufgelegt, ein Machwerk, unwürdiger wie es für das Label Black Magic nicht sein könnte. Blanks im Gewicht jenseits von Gut und Böse, lediglich zwei Spitzen in exotischer Ausführung ala 1 Unzen und 4 Unzen komplett unpassend zur Peitsche. Das ganze Sortiment hat sich etwas gedreht, in eine Richtung, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Die Wands waren Klasse und sind jetzt mehr in Richtung englischer Einheitsbrei gewandert, bei den Rollen nur Harakiri, wobei ich von Browning nach meinem Backfire-Desaster ohnehin keine Rolle mehr kaufen würde.

Die Sphere, Viper und Co. sind sicherlich tolle Produkte, ich weigere mich aber, über 150 Euro für eine Rute auszugeben, weil die Vorteile gegenüber solider Mittelklasse nicht greifbar sind. Es darf als Kunde doch nicht zuviel verlangt sein, eine fähiges Sortiment vorzufinden, das im Katalog länger überdauert wie das MHD von Hackepeter. Kriege ich nicht mehr auf die Kette, in mir entwickelt sich Widerstand, da kann ich nichts gegen tun.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ohnehin keine Rolle mehr kaufen würde.


Rollen konnten die tatsächlich noch nie.
Aber wer, ausser S.Himano, kann schon Rollen... 
Tatsächlich hat sich der @Captain_H00k vor drei Jahren eine mittelpreisige Browning gekauft, die man kaum noch mit meiner alten Syntec vergleichen kann.
Von daher muß ich dir schon beipflichten; die Qualität hat leider arg gelitten.
Aber Daiwa.... was hatte ich von denen schon Schrott in der Hand...


----------



## Tuxedo75

Aber hier setzt sich im Zubehör und Ausstattungsbereich für's Angeln ein Trend fort, der in anderen Bereichen (und vorallem auch kostenintensiven wie z.B. Autos) schon lange eingesetzt hat.

Jedes Auto wird nach anderthalb Jahren oder 2 mit einem "Facelift" versehen, jeder Motorrad Griff, Spiegel oder Auspuff wird mit einer minimalen Änderung neu aufgelegt... Von Unterhaltungselektronik ganz zu schweigen. Da werden Fernsehgeräte, Smartphones und co alle halbe Jahr für unangemessenes Geld erneuert nur weil das Display mit einem Pixel mehr auflöst.

Die meisten Leute springen ja auch drauf und vorallem wenn's ums geliebte Hobby geht.

Zur Thematik Browning: Ich bin auch wirklich ein großer Browning fan und muss aber zugestehen, dass gerade im mittleren Preissegment da oft was nicht zusammen passt oder auch im Zubehör die Black Magic serie wirklich billig rüber kommt. Da bietet Daiwa mit der N Zon Serie *stellenweise *wirklich mehr für's Geld. 

Habe mir auch letzte Woche aufgrund der Empfehlung eines Freundes (okay er ist Daiwa Fan durch und durch) die neue EVA Feeder-Tasche mit Boxen gekauft so wie weitere Bait Taschen usw und von der Verarbeitung her bin ich bisher sehr überzeugt für das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Da konnte die Sphere Taschen Serie leider nicht mithalten.

Mittlerweile gibt es aber genug Möglichkeiten wie ich finde, dass jeder das kaufen kann, was zu seinen Vorstellungen passt. 
Die Arbeit für sich das Beste bei dem Wust an Angeboten rauszusuchen ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. Doch das stöbern und vergleichen hat einen gewissen Reiz finde ich, also wenn'S ums angeln geht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es aber genug Möglichkeiten wie ich finde, dass jeder das kaufen kann, was zu seinen Vorstellungen passt.
> Die Arbeit für sich das Beste bei dem Wust an Angeboten rauszusuchen ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. Doch das stöbern und vergleichen hat einen gewissen Reiz finde ich, also wenn'S ums angeln geht.



Da fehlt es leider an Möglichkeiten - wer hat schon 80 Feederruten von 12 Herstellern im Laden.
Obwohl ich viel rumkomme und auch mit vielen erfahrenen Leuten sprechen kann, stehe ich, wenn es um Neuanschaffungen bei Ruten geht, meist da, wie der Ochs vorm Berg... 
Gut dass es den Ükel gibt...


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich lach mich grad widermal krum bei eurer nächtlichen Diskusion.
> War es nicht vor geraumer Zeit das wir über Angler der Insel gesprochen haben und um "die" eine wahre Marke ?
> Ich denke das MK genauso wie Herr MB seine Sachen vertreten und auch nur damit ihr Geld verdienen wollen.
> Abgesehen von den Beiträgen die jeder einzelne in div. Zeitschriften, YT, FB etc bringt hat wohl auch jeder seine Fans........man muss ja die Leute nicht mögen "aber" vielleicht kann man sich trotzdem mal was von ihnen abschauen.


Du zerstörst hier massig Illusionen. Das die das für Geld machen, hätte ich nie gedacht.    

Was auf dem Tackle draufsteht, interessiert mich immer weniger. Wenn das Zeug, nach Ansehen, passt, dann kann man es kaufen, oder nicht. Klar sind auch mal Blindkäufe dabei, wo es wegen dem Preis schon ziemlich wurscht ist, oder eben Sachen, die man gut und schnell wieder los wird. Aber zu sagen, ich bin ab sofort nur noch XY Huber-Angler, würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. Mittlerweile gibt es eine so große Auswahl, dass garantiert jeder Topf seinen Deckel finden kann.


----------



## Tuxedo75

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da fehlt es leider an Möglichkeiten - wer hat schon 80 Feederruten von 12 Herstellern im Laden.
> Obwohl ich viel rumkomme und auch mit vielen erfahrenen Leuten sprechen kann, stehe ich, wenn es um Neuanschaffungen bei Ruten geht, meist da, wie der Ochs vorm Berg...
> Gut dass es den Ükel gibt...



Ja das stimmt rhinefisher, gibt kaum Shops in der Nähe die Feeder-Ruten von mehr als 4 verschiedenen Firmen führen und die meist auch von "massentauglichen Marken" Meinte auch mehr online stöbern, sich informieren (Danke für den Ükel), vergleichen. Klar hat das im Laden einen ganz anderen Charme aber es bleibt einem oft nicht wirklich eine Alternative. Meistens besteht auch zum Glück die Möglichkeit auf kostenfreien oder kostengünstigen Rückversand.

4 meiner letzten 5 gekauften Ruten und Rollen wurden online gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

#Quertreiber

Seht es mir nach das ich gerne manches in Frage stelle, soll keine Kritik darstellen sondern einfach um das Pro und Contra besser zu verstehen was hier so geschrieben wird. 
Dadurch das ich mir wohl so schnell nichts neues mehr kaufen werde und eher auf ältere Ruten zurückgreife versuche ich zumindestens so auf den laufenden zu bleiben......getreu dem Motto wer sich nicht informiert der bleibt in der Zeit stehen.

@Fantastic Fishing 
Jetzt verstehe ich etwas besser was du genau mit den Marken meinstest.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> #Quertreiber
> 
> Seht es mir nach das ich gerne manches in Frage stelle, soll keine Kritik darstellen sondern einfach um das Pro und Contra besser zu verstehen was hier so geschrieben wird.


Im Gegentum... es von einer anderen Seite anzudenken zeichnet ja den frischen Geist aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber wer, ausser S.Himano, kann schon Rollen...



Daiwa natürlich und das mindestens ebensogut aber zu besseren Preisen.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Rollen konnten die tatsächlich noch nie.
> Aber wer, ausser S.Himano, kann schon Rollen...


DAM, Ryobi, WFT, Spro, Pflueger, Banax, Daiwa, Nash, Matrix... es kommt eben immer auf den Zweck an... und auf den Geschmack!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Rollen konnten die tatsächlich noch nie.
> Aber wer, ausser S.Himano, kann schon Rollen...
> Tatsächlich hat sich der @Captain_H00k vor drei Jahren eine mittelpreisige Browning gekauft, die man kaum noch mit meiner alten Syntec vergleichen kann.
> Von daher muß ich dir schon beipflichten; die Qualität hat leider arg gelitten.
> Aber Daiwa.... was hatte ich von denen schon Schrott in der Hand...


Ich erinnere da noch einen Angler aus Krefeld, der die BAM Pearless über den grünen Klee gelobt hat. Diese steinschweren Eisenschweine mit der Technik aus den 50ern... ABER die halten und bevor die brechen, bricht der Angler und das nicht nur ins Essen. Alles eine Frage des wöfür und wo.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> #Quertreiber
> 
> Seht es mir nach das ich gerne manches in Frage stelle, soll keine Kritik darstellen sondern einfach um das Pro und Contra besser zu verstehen was hier so geschrieben wird.
> Dadurch das ich mir wohl so schnell nichts neues mehr kaufen werde und eher auf ältere Ruten zurückgreife versuche ich zumindestens so auf den laufenden zu bleiben......getreu dem Motto wer sich nicht informiert der bleibt in der Zeit stehen.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing
> Jetzt verstehe ich etwas besser was du genau mit den Marken meinstest.



Ich muss halt auch auf eine gewisse Konstanz der Hersteller zurückgreifen können, weil meine Leser Tackleempfehlungen im Text oder via Nachfrage wahrnehmen wollen. Bei 10.000 Lesern aufwärts sind solche Fragen beispielsweise wöchentlich im digitalen Postfach und es ist äußerst unrentabel, sich auf Nischenfirmen ohne Mehrwert für meine Tätigkeit zu beschränken. Gleiches gilt für die Erfahrungswerte, mir fällt es schwer, beispielsweise eine Rute anhand des Vorgängers zu empfehlen, der gerade mal 1 Jahr alt ist. Da helfen mir oldschoolige Angebote kleiner Händler keinen Meter weit, zumal ich dem Udo mit kleinem Angelladen in 1B Lage samt Ebayshop nichts schulde und an meine Umsätze denken muss. Ergo etablierte Hersteller, wie eben Daiwa, wo das Sortiment stabil ist. Angeln ist in meiner Welt auch Buisness, mein Blog wirft halt einen vierstelligen Umsatz im Jahr ab und der darf gerne eine Null mehr vertragen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich tote Gefriermaden weit von mir weisen -ich hatte einst eine Erfahrung die meinen Ekelrahmen wirklich ausgereizt hat- aber die Diskussion und die vielen sachkundigen Beiträge (und gewisse, hust, Äussere Umstände) lassen mich jetzt auch über einzwei Notfalltütchen im Froster nachdenken.
> Oh, übrigens, liebe Ükels, das schreibe ich ja jedes Jahr im Dezember, vergesst nicht rechtzeitig Eure Karten, Scheine Marken etc. Zu besorgen. Ich will am 1.1. die gesamte Ükelschaft am Wasser sitzen wissen, damit wir unseren traditionellen Neujahrs-Franzosenchorgesang anstimmen können. Dafür brauchen wir die Papiere. Ich hol mir meine Morgen ab.
> Hg
> Minimax


Danke für den Hinweis @Minimax. Mein Neujahrsgewässer wird das kleine Nebenflüsschen der Oste sein und da mein Beitrag für den bewirtschaftenden Verein seinen Jahresbeitrag abgebucht hat, steht dem Neujahrsangeln nichts mehr im Wege. Ich hoffe übrigen sehr, mich nicht am französischen Chorgesang beteiligen zu müssen. Mein kleines Wiesenflüsschen hat mir schon am Neujahrstag 2020 eine zweistellige Anzahl an Plötzen an den Haken gebracht und ich bin guter Dinge, auch am Neujahrstag 2021 bei Kinderpunsch und heißen Würstchen einen genußvollen Start in das neue Angeljahr erleben zu dürfen.

#Rutendebatte: Glücklicherweise bekommt niemand vorgeschrieben, mit was er fischen muss Und die beste aller Ruten ist ohnehin die, die einem die schönsten Stunden am Wasser beschert hat. 
Was mich an diesen F&F-gelabelten Ruten und auch Kunstködern wundert, dass die Anzeigenkunden keine Konsequenzen ziehen. Was über den F&F Shop überteuert vertickt wird, muss doch beim Umsatz des Handels, egal ob stationär oder online, und auch bei anderen Herstellern fehlen.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #Rutendebatte: Glücklicherweise bekommt niemand vorgeschrieben, mit was er fischen muss Und die beste aller Ruten ist ohnehin die, die einem die schönsten Stunden am Wasser beschert hat.
> Was mich an diesen F&F-gelabelten Ruten und auch Kunstködern wundert, dass die Anzeigenkunden keine Konsequenzen ziehen. Was über den F&F Shop überteuert vertickt wird, muss doch beim Umsatz des Handels, egal ob stationär oder online, und auch bei anderen Herstellern fehlen.


Der Handel wird vermutlich über entsprechende Einkaufspreise ruhig gestellt. Denn was das Zeug wirklich kostet, kann man ja auf Ebay, Ali und Wish ablesen und selbst da wird noch dran verdient.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Der Handel wird vermutlich über entsprechende Einkaufspreise ruhig gestellt. Denn was das Zeug wirklich kostet, kann man ja auf Ebay, Ali und Wish ablesen und selbst da wird noch dran verdient.


Bei Ali oder den Chinesen bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz soo sicher. Das oft die Herstellerkosten niedrig und die Gewinnmarge groß ist, klar. Liegt aber oft auch an dem ganzen dazwischen. Händler, Händlerkosten, Umsatz/Gewinn, Angestellte usw. Das Ganze eben. Kauf mal Japan Köder hier und da, oder Amizeug hier und da. 
Aber was die Chinesen angeht, so darf man nicht vergessen das dies oft eine Kostenverzerrung ist, da extrem staatlich gefördert. Ne Art Planwirtschaft halt. Mal sehen wie lange dies so geht. Auch bei Ali ziehen die Preise dann mit der Zeit ja nicht selten an, auch wenn sofort wieder welche nachziehen. Blöd wird es natürlich wenn man dort Ruten für 80 einkauft, umlabelt und hier für das 3fache anbietet und der Kunde glaubt da ist Japan, England oder USA drin.


----------



## Andal

Ob in China staatlich geförderte Niedrigpreise gefahren werden und warum, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal. Ich sehe recht offen, wo ich was zu welchen Preisen und in welchen Qualitäten bekomme. Und ich sehe es nicht ein, für ein und den selben Artikel mehr zu bezahlen, nur weil Bazler, oder der blöde schwarze Vogel, oder sonst was drauf prangt. Hier geht es um mein Geld und das wächst wahrlich nicht auf Bäumen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Hier geht es um mein Geld und das wächst wahrlich nicht auf Bäumen!



Da muss ich beipflichten.

Ich sehe auch nicht, dass China irgendwo bei Aliexpress die Preise für Endverbraucher subventioniert.


----------



## rustaweli

Mit dem eigenen Geld stimmt schon und ist ein rattenschwanzziehender Teufelskreis. Fakt ist, Qualität kostet auch bei Ali, wenn es nicht gerade ein Neuhändler ist. Dazu Versand und ab und an Zoll. Schön wäre es wenn Firmen ehrlicher und nicht ganz so gierig wären. Da nehme ich auch gern den Mehrpreis im Laden oder online in Kauf. Service, Retoure usw. Gibt ja auch vereinzelt Tacklefirmen die offen dazu stehen und einigermaßen faire Preise haben.
Genau die gleiche Qualität sagst Du - oft, nicht immer!Manchmal sind es die zB gleichen Köder, manchmal Kopien, manchmal Original aber B, laufen schlechter oder nicht. Ruten kommen mit schiefen Blank, Fehlern..., manchmal passt wirklich alles top. Muß man wirklich fast wöchentlich Up to Date sein, viel Zeit zum nachforschen haben und investieren. Da kauf ich auch gern bei einem ehrlichen und fairen Anbieter und spare mir Zeit und Stress.
Nur "Betrug" und totale Abzocke mag ich nicht.
Schwieriges Thema.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da muss ich beipflichten.
> 
> Ich sehe auch nicht, dass China irgendwo bei Aliexpress die Preise für Endverbraucher subventioniert.


Und selbst wenn das getan wird. Es ist unser Geld, das wir ausgeben.

Schaut euch mal die Bude von Bazler an (Im Tiegel 8 D-36367 Wartenberg) Da arbeiten vielleicht zwei Dutzend Leute und den Kunden wird erzählt, das sei eine Herstellerfirma. Die haben noch nie auch nur einen Haken gebogen!

Warum sollte ich da nicht für einen Bruchteil des Geldes in Shenzen, oder Hongkong die gleiche Ware bestellen?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Fantastic Fishing 

In deiner Agumentation kann ich dich sehr gut verstehen, dein Blog will und muss ja auch Finanziert werden und wenn dann natürlich dabei noch gutes Gerät dabei rauskommt egal welchen Herstellers ist das doch gut. Es ist sicher nicht immer leicht die ganzen Anfragen zu befriedigen und das entsprechende Tackle zu empfehlen. Mach einfach weiter so


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da muss ich beipflichten.
> 
> Ich sehe auch nicht, dass China irgendwo bei Aliexpress die Preise für Endverbraucher subventioniert.


Naja, dann sollte man vielleicht auch auf andere Dinge im Leben neben Angeln achten. China fördert ganz klar die Wirtschaft, aus unrentabel wird mit Unterstützung rentabel. Die Zahlen müssen am Ende im Bezug auf die Volkswirtschaft China stimmen. Ist aber kein Geheimnis, nebenher bemerkt. Das auf Ali und Endverbraucher hin zu verniedlichen ist ein wenig eigenartig interpretiert.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Andal schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn das getan wird. Es ist unser Geld, das wir ausgeben.
> 
> Schaut euch mal die Bude von Bazler an (Im Tiegel 8 D-36367 Wartenberg) Da arbeiten vielleicht zwei Dutzend Leute und den Kunden wird erzählt, das sei eine Herstellerfirma. Die haben noch nie auch nur einen Haken gebogen!
> 
> Warum sollte ich da nicht für einen Bruchteil des Geldes in Shenzen, oder Hongkong die gleiche Ware bestellen?



Bestes Beispiel dafür...zwar nicht Balzer aber gugt mal selber:


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> China fördert ganz klar die Wirtschaft,



Das macht im Hinblick auf das ominöse "Wirtschaftswachstum" jeder Staat.


----------



## Andal

Jeder Brand streicht seine Kosten zusammen, wo und wie es nur geht. Warum sollte das der Customer nicht auch machen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hierzulande sagt man: Jeder muss sehen wie er mit dem Arxxx an die Wand kommt.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das macht im Hinblick auf das ominöse"Wachstum" jeder Staat.


Stimmt, aber eben nicht so wie in China. Da "passt" das ganze System, von der staatlichen Lenkung, dem Finanzsystem, Export, Inland, Übernahmen, Kredite, Förderung,...
Nicht umsonst lieben die Manager der westlichen Welt China und deren System ganz besonders.
Ist so. Und auch hinter den Alihândlern stehen irgendwo die Produktionsstätten und tragen ihren Teil zum Export bei.
Man muß, wie neuerdings Mode, nicht immer gleich alles ins Lächerliche ziehen und spöttisch werden. Nimmt langsam eine Eigendynamik an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Daran ist nix lächerlich, Rusty.
Es ist so wie es ist und wir ändern das nicht.

Wir können aber jetzt in gewisser Weise auch Vorteile aus der "Globalisierung" ziehen, die vorher eben nur Importeuren und Großhändlern/Markeninhabern zuteil wurden.
Ich hab zumindestes kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn der Gewinn der Großhändler jetzt als Ersparnis bei mir hängenbleibt. Mir ist auch völlig egal wie und warum China so produziert, wie es produziert. Es scheint für sie ja zu funktionieren.

Wie du schon sagst:


rustaweli schrieb:


> . Da "passt" das ganze System


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Daran ist nix lächerlich, Rusty.


Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden, alles gut!


----------



## geomas

Auf jeden Fall hat China die Konsumenten der „westlichen Welt” am Haken. Und dieser Haken sitzt bombig.
Eigentlich wollte ich versuchen, aus politischen Gründen weniger Krams aus dem Reich der Mitte zu bunkern. 
Und habe eben doch wieder Kleinkram bei Ali bestellt (Mormyschkas plus Microsoftköder fürs Friedfischen mit verfeinerten Raubi-Methoden).
Soviel zu den guten Vorsätzen und dem gut sitzenden „China-Haken”.


----------



## rustaweli

China - wie schaut es bei Euch mit Friedfischruten aus? Immer wenn ich Feeder.... eingebe, kommen andere Ruten, Spinnruten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir sitzt der chinesische Haken nicht ganz so bombig, zumindest bin ich nicht bei Ali gelistet. Dass das Zeugs, das Ich soeben bei meinem Dealer gekauft habe (Haken, Posenringe und andere Nubsis) aus dem Reich der Mitte kommt, ist schon klar, aber ein bisschen von der Marge ist für meinen Händler übrig geblieben, damit er seinen Köderautomaten auch während des sehr wahrscheinlichen Strong Lockdown offenhalten wird. Er ist eben ein guter Junge!!!


----------



## rustaweli

Häh, jetzt geht es.
Kommando zurück.

Was meint Ihr, nen China Thread für Friedfisch Tackle eröffnen?


----------



## rustaweli

Eigentlich hat Wuemme Recht...

Ach, was weiß ich, immer die menschlichen Abgründe und Verlockungen.


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, nen China Thread für Friedfisch Tackle eröffnen?



Die Chinesen werden sich freuen, das wird eine Ükel-Materialschlacht werden. Vor allen bei den vielen Mitlesern.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Chinesen werden sich freuen, das wird eine Ükel-Materialschlacht werden. Vor allen bei den vielen Mitlesern.



Ich bin raus!
Ich werde die Büchse der Pandora nicht öffnen und wasche meine Hände hiermit in Unschuld!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, Ja, erst auf Ideen bringen und dann uns arme Mods arbeitslos machen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Kaufen vor Ort: Ich habe glücklicherweise das Privileg, einen Händler zu haben, dessen Geschäft ich vom Büro aus in wenigen Minuten zu Fuß erreichen kann. Ne Mittagspause reicht zum plauschen und kaufen! Als ich noch richtig lange Wege zum Laden in Kauf nehmen musste habe ich auch fast alles bestellt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Häh, jetzt geht es.
> Kommando zurück.
> 
> Was meint Ihr, nen China Thread für Friedfisch Tackle eröffnen?



Und eine Woche später gehört das Anglerboard auch schon Jingling!


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und eine Woche später gehört das Anglerboard auch schon Jingling!


Eher ükellike Herrn Lang Lang!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> China - wie schaut es bei Euch mit Friedfischruten aus? Immer wenn ich Feeder.... eingebe, kommen andere Ruten, Spinnruten.


Die gefällt mir... .








						110.03€ |OBEI Feeder Angelrute Spinning Stange Reise Tragbare 3,6 m 40 200g Frische Wasser Karpfen Angelrute|Angelruten|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## geomas

Teurere Sachen würde ich mir nur nach einer direkten Empfehlung vom Ali holen.
Die Pin mag ich ja, da hatte Sör „Alix” Alex ja dankenswerterweise den Tester gegeben. 
Aber so Sachen wie ne bessere Feeder- oder Spinnrute - ne, da bin ich vorsichtig.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Teurere Sachen würde ich mir nur nach einer direkten Empfehlung vom Ali holen.
> Die Pin mag ich ja, da hatte Sör „Alix” Alex ja dankenswerterweise den Tester gegeben.
> Aber so Sachen wie ne bessere Feeder- oder Spinnrute - ne, da bin ich vorsichtig.


Ja, da wäre ein Thread nicht schlecht. Neuheiten, Händler, Erfahrungen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Daiwa natürlich und das mindestens ebensogut aber zu besseren Preisen.



Du musst dir mal die Gewinnspanne und die Rate der Rückläufer bei den Händlern anschauen.. 
Solange die neu sind und nicht arg belastet werden, ist alles gut.
Die etwas hochpreisigeren Modelle sind ja auch nett.
Aber ich komme mir bei Daiwa immer noch verarscht vor.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die gefällt mir... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110.03€ |OBEI Feeder Angelrute Spinning Stange Reise Tragbare 3,6 m 40 200g Frische Wasser Karpfen Angelrute|Angelruten|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com



Die angegeben Daten sind ja fast so abenteuerlich wie beim „Feederwunder”. 
Das Foto, wo ein 60g-Korb an der weichsten Spitze hängt - also ich weiß nicht...


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Die angegeben Daten sind ja fast so abenteuerlich wie beim „Feederwunder”.
> Das Foto, wo ein 60g-Korb an der weichsten Spitze hängt - also ich weiß nicht...


Ist bei vielen Ruten so zwecks Empfehlungen. Da sind manchmal wirklich gute Stücke dabei, wenn man die richtigen Daten u Einschätzungen hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du musst dir mal die Gewinnspanne und die Rate der Rückläufer bei den Händlern anschauen..
> Solange die neu sind und nicht arg belastet werden, ist alles gut.
> Die etwas hochpreisigeren Modelle sind ja auch nett.
> Aber ich komme mir bei Daiwa immer noch verarscht vor.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich hatte schon so einige Daiwas. Nie Probleme damit gehabt! 
Und ich fange auch nicht nur kleine Fische.

Von den ganz billigen Sweepfire(xxxfire) usw. mal abgesehen, waren es immer zuverlässige Rollen die Shimanski(hab und hatte ich auch welche) in nichts nachstanden.
Meistens ist Daiwa bei vergleichbarer Qualität sogar günstiger.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist bei vielen Ruten so zwecks Empfehlungen. *Da sind manchmal wirklich gute Stücke dabei*, wenn man die richtigen Daten u Einschätzungen hat.



Die verlinkte Rute kostet incl. Versand 50€. Zum Zocken auf einen Glücksgriff ist mir das zuviel.
Dafür findet man auch in dt. Onlineshops ne relativ breite Auswahl.


----------



## phirania

Neue Pop Ups sind angekommen.


----------



## Kneto

geomas schrieb:


> Die angegeben Daten sind ja fast so abenteuerlich wie beim „Feederwunder”.
> Das Foto, wo ein 60g-Korb an der weichsten Spitze hängt - also ich weiß nicht...


Das sehe ich ähnlich, von Friedfischruten zu verlockenden Preisen bei Ali würde ich absehen. Ich beobachte das schon längere Zeit, habe neben Feeder und Matchruten auch Mini-Bolo´s oder Troutrouten (Sbirolino-Ruten) gefunden, auch Winklepicker sind zufinden. Unterm Strich würde ich davon aber abraten, vergleichbares findest du hier bei uns fürs gleiche Geld. Wass ich damit sagen will, das Niveau der angebotenen Ruten bewegt sich auf dem Level von Balzer, Cormoran oder DAM.
Anders ist es bei den Raubfisch/Kunstköderruten, dort sind durchaus Schnapper drin. Sprichwort Kuying, diese bekommst du als deutscher Kunde offiziell nicht zu kaufen, da es Absprachen/Verträge mit dem deutschen Importeur gibt. Da läuft die Bestellung per PN an den Shop, das scheint den Berichten nach aus einem bekannten Raubfischforum auch zuverlässig zu funkionieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ähnlich, von Friedfischruten zu verlockenden Preisen bei Ali würde ich absehen. Ich beobachte das schon längere Zeit, habe neben Feeder und Matchruten auch Mini-Bolo´s oder Troutrouten (Sbirolino-Ruten) gefunden, auch Winklepicker sind zufinden. Unterm Strich würde ich davon aber abraten, vergleichbares findest du hier bei uns fürs gleiche Geld. Wass ich damit sagen will, das Niveau der angebotenen Ruten bewegt sich auf dem Level von Balzer, Cormoran oder DAM.
> Anders ist es bei den Raubfisch/Kunstköderruten, dort sind durchaus Schnapper drin. Sprichwort Kuying, diese bekommst du als Deutscher Kunde offiziell nicht zu kaufen, da es Absprachen/Verträge mit dem deutschen Importeur gibt.


Schade, wäre nicht schlecht wenn dem auch bei Friedfischruten so wäre. Bei der Pin scheint es ja zu passen.
Kuying stimmt, da wurden Händlerverträge aufgrund der Qualität geschlossen.
Aber ob es der Sache gedient hat?


----------



## Kneto

Beispiel, auch wenn diese Rute vielleicht nicht mehr im aktuellen Programm ist oder nicht mehr Verfügbar.
Cormoran Speciland Picker:  Original  vs.  Ali


----------



## Kneto

Bei Rollen ,Endtackle/Nubsies und Kunstködern wie Wobblern etc. kann man hingegen schon sparen bzw. findet man ebenbürtiges hinsichtlich Qualität und Know-How.


----------



## geomas

Richtig happy bin ich ja mit den superbilligen kurzgeteilten Stippen der „Marke Ginner”.
Die schlackern ja wie ein Lämmerschwanz, aber mit den Teilen zu Angeln ist sehr erfrischend.
Gerade, weil die so billig und einfach sind. Unbekümmert Stippen wie damals als Knirps: was soll schon schief gehen...


----------



## Kneto

Es ist zwar kein Tackle und hat auch nichts mit Angeln zu tun, richtige Schnapper gibt es bei Ali dennoch.
Bo*** Schlachgschrauber GDS 18v-300 als Solo-Gerät ohne Akku´s und Koffer, pendelt laut Idealo zwischen ~110-140€ umher.
Bei Ali habe ich ihn im November für ~70€ gekauft, bis auf die Bezeichnung am Gerät dass ihn als Asien-Gerät erkenne lässt gewohnte Bo*** Qualität.
Bo*** Link
Nun aber zurück zum Thema, bzw. dann gerne per PN weiter.


----------



## Kneto

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #Kaufen vor Ort: Ich habe glücklicherweise das Privileg, einen Händler zu haben, dessen Geschäft ich vom Büro aus in wenigen Minuten zu Fuß erreichen kann. Ne Mittagspause reicht zum plauschen und kaufen! Als ich noch richtig lange Wege zum Laden in Kauf nehmen musste habe ich auch fast alles bestellt.


Das finde ich löblich und würde dies auch tun, wenn du aber im näheren Umfeld nur einen Händler mit halbwegs ansprechendem Gerät hast und sich dessen Monopol-Stellung an den Preisen niederschlägt oder einer von zwei Verkäufern nur daran interessiert ist Umsatz zu generieren und seinen potentiellen Kunden blöd kommt, suche ich mir Alternativen. Das PL-Verhältnis zwischen Verkäufer und Kunde muss schon stimmen. Der zweite Verkäufer kümmert sich vorwiegend um den Support/Bestellung etc., dieser ist hingegen Motiviert und kümmert sich.


----------



## rustaweli

Springen wir kurz von China Tackle zum Ükel Stil.
Könnt Ihr mir beim Rutenthema weiterhelfen? Ich brauche noch eine Partnerin für die ABU. Gibt der Markt wirklich keine Swing Tip Ruten her?
Ich möchte sie ebenfalls für die Schleien. Meist werde ich wohl vor Sonnenaufgang los. Da wird es schwierig mit der Liftmontage und genauerem Ausloten im Dunkeln. Da dachte ich an Swing Tips, Knicklicht und ein paar Schrotbleie am Link.
Aber ich finde nichts.


----------



## Hecht100+

Suche dir die passende Rute aus und mach oben dann ein neuen Spitzenring mit Gewinde dran. Schwingtips kann man sich besorgen oder auch selber machen.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Suche dir die passende Rute aus und mach oben dann ein neuen Spitzenring mit Gewinde dran. Schwingtips kann man sich besorgen oder auch selber machen.


Der Gedanke keimte auch schon, wurde aber von der Realität bezüglich meiner Fertigkeiten in Rutenreperaturen oder gar Umbau gleich wieder erstickt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Den Spitzenring klebt dir dein Tacklehändler sofort dran, das sollte kein Problem sein. So eine Spitzenringreparatur dauert meistens so lange bis der Kleber hart ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Gedanke keimte auch schon, wurde aber von der Realität bezüglich meiner Fertigkeiten in Rutenreperaturen oder gar Umbau gleich wieder erstickt.


Hey - das bekommst Du locker hin, wenn Du nur ein Feuerzeug und ein stückchen Heißkleber besorgen kannst; alten Ring kurz erwärmen und abziehen, Heißkleber auf die Spitze, neuen Ring aufschieben und überquellenden Kleber entfernen - fertich..


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, da wäre ein Thread nicht schlecht. Neuheiten, Händler, Erfahrungen...


Die Idee ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Der Thread sollte dann vielleicht im Startpost eine Art Verzeichnis haben, wo die Nubsies, Pin´s etc. gesammelt werden?
Vielleicht kann man ihn ja auch in einem Bereich des Forums führen in dem nur registrierte Nutzer mitlesen können?


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ich erinnere da noch einen Angler aus Krefeld, der die BAM Pearless über den grünen Klee gelobt hat. Diese steinschweren Eisenschweine mit der Technik aus den 50ern... ABER die halten und bevor die brechen, bricht der Angler und das nicht nur ins Essen. Alles eine Frage des wöfür und wo.



Ich habe die nicht gelobt - ich wollte nur zwei 760er kaufen, weil mir meine Alten, zusammen mit zwei Garbolino Exotic Surf, geklaut wurden.
Und irgendwie fand ich es recht witzig mit Zeugs zu fischen, welches so kein Anderer hatte..
Die habe ich auch nur rein zufällig erworben - ich war halt in Frankreich unterwegs, hatte kein Geschirr für Conger dabei, der einzige Laden hatte die zufällig da und ich war jung und doof....
Heute würde ich einen großen Bogen um solch einen Krempel machen.. .


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey - das bekommst Du locker hin, wenn Du nur ein Feuerzeug und ein stückchen Heißkleber besorgen kannst; alten Ring kurz erwärmen und abziehen, Heißkleber auf die Spitze, neuen Ring aufschieben und überquellenden Kleber entfernen - fertich..


Echt so "einfach"? 
Und der Heißkleber hält bei Wind, Wetter und Belastung?


----------



## rhinefisher

Klar - genau so einfach.
Das ist der Standard - es sei denn, Du kaufst nen Spitzenring zum anbinden, aber das kannste ja vermeiden..


----------



## rustaweli

Hab geschaut, gibt ja etliche Shops mit solch Gewindeendringen in verschiedenen Stärken.
Wahnsinn! 
Damit kann man ja beliebige Ruten äußerst flexibel umbauen. Danke!


----------



## rustaweli

Ergebnisse sind da.
Frau positiv, ich negativ. Uns geht es gut, die Liebste hatte gestern starkes Fieber, heute ist es viel besser.   
Quarantäne bleibt trotzdem auch für mich bestehen. Egal.


----------



## geomas

^ Oh, das ist ja ne fiese Sache. Hoffentlich kommt Ihr als Familie gut durch die Zeit.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Geo!
Ist schon etwas eigenartig und in ganz stillen Momenten denkt man auch bißchen nach.
Aber wenn es so bleibt ist gut. Einkäufer und Nachbarschaftshilfe haben wir, sehr lieb. Die Klassen von unseren Kindern sind auch daheim.
Blöd nur das es bis zum 23. läuft und wir noch keinen Baum haben. Aber damit trete ich nicht an die Helfenden heran.
Sorgen hat man   
Passt alle auf Euch auf, ernsthaft!
Dieser Abend mit Essen war im Nachhinein so dumm, auch wenn das durch Freundschaft und Freundschaft unserer Kinder Kontaktfamilie Nr.1 war.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Passt alle auf Euch auf, ernsthaft!


Die Einschläge kommen auch bei uns deutlich näher - ihr müsst ALLE sehr vorsichtig sein...!


----------



## geomas

Tja, am gesündesten ist es wohl, sich gut angezogen solo ans Wasser zu verkrümeln, sofern sich der Weg „reibungslos” bewerkstelligen läßt.
Allen, die am Wochenende das Haus hüten: machts Euch gemütlich. Und allen, die ans Wasser kommen: genießt die Zeit in der Natur.

Ich selbst bin noch am überlegen: habe Zeit, aber wenig „Mumm”.


#swingtip
#tincas

Die meisten klassischen Swingtipruten sind nicht dafür gebaut, um Schleien oder Satzis aus dem Kraut zu ziehen. Die typische Leger-Rute mit Gewindeendring ist dafür schlicht zu weich. Die wurden für die Matchangelei mit dünnen Schnüren und sehr feinen Haken gebaut.
Also wer in Gewässern mit dichterem Kraut angelt ist wohl mit kräftigeren Ruten besser bedient.


----------



## rutilus69

Mir geht es da wie @geomas . Zeit wäre vorhanden, aber ob ich mich bei 3°C motivieren kann...... Schauen wir mal


----------



## rutilus69

@Minimax Danke für die Erinnerung an die Marken. Ich muss gleich mal nachfragen wo die bleiben. Schließlich will ich ja auch wieder beim Neujahrsangeln dabei sein


----------



## Tuxedo75

Morgen wird es hoffentlich zu einem 4-5 stündigen Ansitz mit dem Pellet Feeder kommen.

Werde die Stanley mit guten Kaffee füllen und mich in meinen Thermoanzug ans Ufer begeben. Vllt. direkt an die Feuerstelle vom Vereinsheim


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, am gesündesten ist es wohl, sich gut angezogen solo ans Wasser zu verkrümeln, sofern sich der Weg „reibungslos” bewerkstelligen läßt.
> Allen, die am Wochenende das Haus hüten: machts Euch gemütlich. Und allen, die ans Wasser kommen: genießt die Zeit in der Natur.
> 
> Ich selbst bin noch am überlegen: habe Zeit, aber wenig „Mumm”.
> 
> 
> #swingtip
> #tincas
> 
> Die meisten klassischen Swingtipruten sind nicht dafür gebaut, um Schleien oder Satzis aus dem Kraut zu ziehen. Die typische Leger-Rute mit Gewindeendring ist dafür schlicht zu weich. Die wurden für die Matchangelei mit dünnen Schnüren und sehr feinen Haken gebaut.
> Also wer in Gewässern mit dichterem Kraut angelt ist wohl mit kräftigeren Ruten besser bedient.


Danke!
Ja, darauf hast Du schon öfter hingewiesen. Lese momentan viel Schleien Artikel. Eigentlich ist nur seltenst die Rede von starken Schnüren und Ruten. Genau genommen eigentlich nur bei Festbleimontagen. Sonst geht es immer um Winklepicker, Matchruten oder leichten Posenruten bis 30 WG. Schnüre zwischen 18-22. Haken um die 10/12. Meine letzten Schleien sind ewig her, aber auch da kann ich mich nicht an Nutzung von schwerem Gerät erinnern. Einfache Posenruten, Pose, leicht über Grund und Mais, gut war's. Ich kenn ja nun nur meine Picker, ihr würde ich eine Schleie auch nicht zumuten. Rein vom Gefühl und anfischen her der ABU aber auf alle Fälle. Zumal sie ja mit einer 18er empfohlen wird, also man auch leicht drüber könnte. Ich finde sie kräftig, zwar sehr parabolisch weich, aber trotzdem mit Kraft. Ich vertraue ihr da absolut.
Aber das ist nur mein Eindruck, der mit Erfahrung bist da Du und dessen Meinung für mich auch wichtig ist.
Kommt vielleicht auch auf die Stellen an. Habe bis jetzt nicht vor im schlimmsten Cover zu fischen und Schleien einfach rauszuziehen.

Falls Du heute doch raus gehst - eine schöne Zeit und Petri!


----------



## Andal

Bei den Schleien entscheidet das Gewässer, ob 18er, oder 35er.

Am liebsten fische ich auf die mit Karpfenmöntagen in XS. Also mit Festblei(chen), etwas längeren Vorfächern und nicht zu großen Pellets, oder kleineren Boilies am Haar. Wenn es nicht zu derb verkrautet ist, packt das auch eine Swingtip ... weit werfen muss man ja eh nicht. Schlenzer vor die Füsse reichen meistens.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Bei den Schleien entscheidet das Gewässer, ob 18er, oder 35er.
> 
> .. weit werfen muss man ja eh nicht. Schlenzer vor die Füsse reichen meistens.


Erstes sehe ich als momentaner reiner Theoretiker auch so.
Zweites ist für mich wichtig. Spielte ja auch mit dem lieblichen Gedanken ABU und Pin, zweifelte aber wegen meinen Wurfkünsten.
Nun kristallisiert sich aber beim Lesen immer mehr die scheinbare Liebe zur Ufernähe der Schleien heraus, was die Pin wieder ins Spiel bringt. 
Vorteil - romantisch, sieht schön aus und erspart die Freilaufrolle falls man doch mal einnickt, sowie Bissanzeiger zwecks Knarren.


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ergebnisse sind da.
> Frau positiv, ich negativ. Uns geht es gut, die Liebste hatte gestern starkes Fieber, heute ist es viel besser.
> Quarantäne bleibt trotzdem auch für mich bestehen. Egal.


Oh, das ist heftig. 
Ich wünsche euch alles gute für die Zeit und drücke euch die Daumen das ihr keine Folgeprobleme bekommt. 
Macht das beste draus und kommt euch als Familie näher. Der Alltag nimmt uns häufig die Zeit die unsere liebsten verdienen würden. Das könnt ihr jetzt nachholen.


----------



## geomas

Ist auch ne Frage der Jahreszeit, ob man mit eher leichtem Gerät fischen kann oder ob kräftigere Ruten und entsprechende Schnüre angesagt sind. 
Im zeitigen Frühjahr, wenn das Kraut noch nicht in selbiges geschossen ist, kommt man mit den leichten ABUs bestens klar. Wenn das Kraut aber dicht ist würde ich aufrüsten. Wenn Du nicht nur ne Tinca am Band hast, sondern einen dicken Packen Kraut dazu, kannst Du mit feinem Gerät einpacken.

Manchmal hat man die Gelegenheit, von einem Steg aus in Richtung Ufer zu fischen. Da kann man mit feinerem Gerät auch gut klarkommen.


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Oh, das ist heftig.
> Ich wünsche euch alles gute für die Zeit und drücke euch die Daumen das ihr keine Folgeprobleme bekommt.
> Macht das beste draus und kommt euch als Familie näher. Der Alltag nimmt uns häufig die Zeit die unsere liebsten verdienen würden. Das könnt ihr jetzt nachholen.


Danke Dir!
Alles scheint gut. Meiner Liebsten geht es heute bestens, gestern schon besser, heute top. Jetzt noch hoffen das wir uns nicht anstecken oder es schon passiert ist und die Frau weiterhin verwöhnen und umsorgen. Die Zeit werden wir auf jeden Fall geniessen. Sind eh komisch gepolt was das Aneinanderkleben der Familie angeht.   
Jetzt bleibt aber vor allem Ihr mir alle gesund und kommt ja gut rüber ins Neue!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ist auch ne Frage der Jahreszeit, ob man mit eher leichtem Gerät fischen kann oder ob kräftigere Ruten und entsprechende Schnüre angesagt sind.
> Im zeitigen Frühjahr, wenn das Kraut noch nicht in selbiges geschossen ist, kommt man mit den leichten ABUs bestens klar. Wenn das Kraut aber dicht ist würde ich aufrüsten. Wenn Du nicht nur ne Tinca am Band hast, sondern einen dicken Packen Kraut dazu, kannst Du mit feinem Gerät einpacken.
> 
> Manchmal hat man die Gelegenheit, von einem Steg aus in Richtung Ufer zu fischen. Da kann man mit feinerem Gerät auch gut klarkommen.


Einen See habe ich hier, welcher Unmengen von Kraut aufbaut, aber laut Verein Schleien und Hechte beherbergt. Da werde ich mir nach aufgebauter Erfahrung auch Stellen ausschauen, aber dann natürlich mit entsprechendem Gerät. Vorerst will ich es wie gesagt aber einfacher an "normalen" Seen angehen.

Falls Dir mal die Decke auf den Kopf fällt, Deine ABU ihre Schwester sehen mag - bist jederzeit willkommen samt Picker und Schleientour!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Bei den Schleien entscheidet das Gewässer, ob 18er, oder 35er.


Genau so isses eigentlich.
Allerdings finde ich 0,18er als Vorfach schon etwas heikel, mit ner 0,20er fühle ich mich schon besser und wenn Krautflächen oder Totholz in der Nähe sind, darf es auch gerne 0,22/23er als Vorfach sein.
Als Hauptschnur finde ich 0,25/28er wirklich ausreichend.
Das verlangt natürlich auch nach einer kräftigeren Rute, die solche Seile auch verkraftet.
Da kommt dann wieder die "Universalrute schlechthin" ins Spiel - die 10 oder 11 füssige Meforute mit weicher Spitze und kraft von unten.. .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Um ehrlich zu sein, es macht heute nicht wirklich Spaß, am Wasser zu sein. Luft: 3Grad, Wasser: 4 Grad und zur Nasskälte kommt ein ungemütlicher Wind. Bisse gab es in der ersten Stunde nicht und maximal eine zweite werde ich noch dranhängen.
@rustaweli: Für Euch alles Gute, kommt da einigermaßen unbeschadet durch!


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine letzten Schleien sind alle als Beifang auf 0.35 mm gefangen, wenn wie bei mir auch große Karpfen und Graser drin sind dann ist alles andere nicht Richtig. Und die Schleien haben ihren Fressplatz leider direkt in einer Karpfenstrasse, heisst ich muss auch mit feinem Gerät immer mit einem großen rechnen. Deshalb lege ich einfach eine Selbsthakmontage aus, gut eine 40er Tinca macht dann nicht so einen großen Spass aber einen Karpfen würde ich bei dem vielen Holz im Wasser mit 0.20 nicht in meine Richtung bekommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, es macht heute nicht wirklich Spaß, am Wasser zu sein. Luft: 3Grad, Wasser: 4 Grad und zur Nasskälte kommt ein ungemütlicher Wind. Bisse gab es in der ersten Stunde nicht und maximal eine zweite werde ich noch dranhängen.
> @rustaweli: Für Euch alles Gute, kommt da einigermaßen unbeschadet durch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361773


Du bist ganz knapp davor von mir als Held gefeiert zu werden...  
Das sieht so richtig nasskalt und ungemütlich aus.
Da mach ich mir mal noch ein belebendes Heißgetränk und kuschel mich mit Hund in meine Schmusedecke...


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Erstes sehe ich als momentaner reiner Theoretiker auch so.
> Zweites ist für mich wichtig. Spielte ja auch mit dem lieblichen Gedanken ABU und Pin, zweifelte aber wegen meinen Wurfkünsten.
> Nun kristallisiert sich aber beim Lesen immer mehr die scheinbare Liebe zur Ufernähe der Schleien heraus, was die Pin wieder ins Spiel bringt.
> Vorteil - romantisch, sieht schön aus und erspart die Freilaufrolle falls man doch mal einnickt, sowie Bissanzeiger zwecks Knarren.


Genau so schaut es aus. Bei den notwendigen enormen Wurfweiten kannst du auch ein paar Klänge Schnur von der Rolle ziehen und auspendelwerfen. Die Pin hat dann obendrein noch die Freilauffunktion, wenn du mal ein Sekündchen nicht aufpasst, wie ein Kettenhund. Sehr empfehlenswert sind da auch die semifixed Runrig Sets vom Angel-Haack. Da kannst du auch bequem solchen Klimbim wie PVA Sockenhalter mit einhängen.

Und eine Schleie, die von sich aus ein 18er Vorfach plattmacht, würde ich auch gerne mal fangen. Da sind Seerosenrhyzome und Totholz viel gefährlicher. Darum montiere ich da auch nie dünner als 20er, b.z.w. ein 5 kg Aramidvorfach.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> wenn wie bei mir auch große Karpfen und Graser drin sind dann ist alles andere nicht Richtig


Absolut richtig - dann sind dünne Schnüre einfach nicht zu gebrauchen..


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist ganz knapp davor von mir als Held gefeiert zu werden...
> Das sieht so richtig nasskalt und ungemütlich aus.
> Da mach ich mir mal noch ein belebendes Heißgetränk und kuschel mich mit Hund in meine Schmusedecke...


Bei dem Wetter heute zieht es mich überall hin, nur nicht zum Ansitzen.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Absolut richtig - dann sind dünne Schnüre einfach nicht zu gebrauchen..


Darum sag ich ja: Das Gewässer entscheidet!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke @Wuemmehunter und mach das Beste aus der Zeit am Wasser sowie ein dickes Petri!
Ja @Hecht100+ , da sind wir wieder beim Gewässer, wozu auch der Bestand zählt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau so isses eigentlich.
> Allerdings finde ich 0,18er als Vorfach schon etwas heikel, mit ner 0,20er fühle ich mich schon besser und wenn Krautflächen oder Totholz in der Nähe sind, darf es auch gerne 0,22/23er als Vorfach sein.
> Als Hauptschnur finde ich 0,25/28er wirklich ausreichend.
> Das verlangt natürlich auch nach einer kräftigeren Rute, die solche Seile auch verkraftet.
> Da kommt dann wieder die "Universalrute schlechthin" ins Spiel - die 10 oder 11 füssige Meforute mit weicher Spitze und kraft von unten.. .



0.18mm knallt dir keine Schleie durch, selbst bei geschlosseber Bremse. Weicher Blank, thats it! Auch bei Hindernissen nicht oder sonstigen Szenarien.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Füüüüsch....Füüüsch in Niedersachen!!! Unglaublich, unter diesen Gruelbedingungen hat sich ein etwas zerzaustes Augenrot erbarmt.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 0.18mm knallt dir keine Schleie durch, selbst bei geschlosseber Bremse. Weicher Blank, thats it! Auch bei Hindernissen nicht oder sonstigen Szenarien.


Ist eben die Frage ob Schleie pur oder mit nem großen Kescher voll Kraut im Gepäck. 
Das macht den Unterschied meiner Meinung nach. Wenn man nach der Landung den Fisch im Kescher suchen muß zwischem dem Gemüse ist Zeit für etwas kräftigere Ruten und passendes „Business End”.


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüüsch....Füüüsch in Niedersachen!!! Unglaublich, unter diesen Gruelbedingungen hat sich ein etwas zerzaustes Augenrot erbarmt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361777


Petri!  So sehen meine Haare aus, also Mütze drüber und schnell ab zur Tourist-Info, Marke+Schein für 2021 koofen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ist eben die Frage ob Schleie pur oder mit nem großen Kescher voll Kraut im Gepäck.
> Das macht den Unterschied meiner Meinung nach. Wenn man nach der Landung den Fisch im Kescher suchen muß zwischem dem Gemüse ist Zeit für etwas kräftigere Ruten und passendes „Business End”.



Wieso? Der Futterplatz, beziehungsweise die Präsentation findet ja vor dem Kraut statt. Die Schleie darf einfach keine Chance zur Flucht in Hindernisse haben, sonst maximal fahrlässig gegenüber dem Fisch. Weiche Rute bedeutet ja auch nicht schwach.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,

bin da ganz bei Andal, Meerforellenrute mit einem Gewindeendring umrüsten und schon hat man eine Schwingspitzenrute  für die Schleienangelei. Ob da nun Meerforellenrute drauf steht oder nicht ist doch vollkommen wurscht. Alternative dazu wäre eine alte leichte Karpfenrute. Meine Frau fischt auf Schleien, 2 alte Silstar Spezial Karpfenruten mit 25gr. Wurgewicht, Aktion B, in Kombi mit kleinen Freilaufrollen. Ich fische eine Silstar Traverse X Royal Aktion B mit 30gr. Wurfgewicht (Silstar Jahresrute) und Pin. Bei starkem Kraut nehme ich, 2 Hechtspinnruten, Wurfgewicht 60gr. und 3m Länge in Kombi mit 4000 Freilaufrollen. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist ganz knapp davor von mir als Held gefeiert zu werden...
> Das sieht so richtig nasskalt und ungemütlich aus.
> Da mach ich mir mal noch ein belebendes Heißgetränk und kuschel mich mit Hund in meine Schmusedecke...


Der Ferdi hat heute auch nicht so richtig Bock auf draußen und hat es sich im Auto gemütlich gemacht! Und ich werd mir jetzt auch ein Heißgetränk aufsetzen. Mein Weib hat mir Rindsboullion eingepackt.


----------



## rustaweli

Schaue ich mir jetzt mit Sohnemann an. Sind beide gespannt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Aus Mangel an Döbeln, fahre ich jetzt mal an den Bach und versuche Stachel- oder Streifendöbel zu "stippen".
Ganz so kalt ist es ja nicht...


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Ferdi hat heute auch nicht so richtig Bock auf draußen und hat es sich im Auto gemütlich gemacht! Und ich werd mir jetzt auch ein Heißgetränk aufsetzen. Mein Weib hat mir Rindsboullion eingepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 361778


Derweil hätte der hinten in deinem Auto Platz und Bequemlichkeit ohne Ende.


----------



## Andal

Ich gehe jetzt die Kanapee Ostwand in der Diretissima an!


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wieso? Der Futterplatz, beziehungsweise die Präsentation findet ja vor dem Kraut statt. Die Schleie darf einfach keine Chance zur Flucht in Hindernisse haben, sonst maximal fahrlässig gegenüber dem Fisch. Weiche Rute bedeutet ja auch nicht schwach.



Klar, aber dann ist man ab mittlerem Frühjahr extrem eingeschränkt in der Wahl der Angelstelle. Man hat das Kraut ja teilweise vor den Füßen.
Manchmal reicht eine Woche im Frühling und die Stelle ist nicht mehr beangelbar mit halbwegs feinem Zeugs.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Klar, aber dann ist man ab mittlerem Frühjahr extrem eingeschränkt in der Wahl der Angelstelle. Man hat das Kraut ja teilweise vor den Füßen.
> Manchmal reicht eine Woche im Frühling und die Stelle ist nicht mehr beangelbar mit halbwegs feinem Zeugs.



Ja, nicht beangelbar, deshalb anderes Gewässer. Das Problem ist doch, wenn es sich wirklich um dichtes Kraut handelt, das freie Stellen am Grund ohnehin selten sind. Da kann die Hauptschnur so dick sein wie sie will, dreht die Schleie ihre Kreise, hast du Knäuel am Futterkorb, der Pose oder eben deiner Leine. Ergo irgendwann Stillstand, kein Druck auf Vorfach, Fisch rammelt sich zusätzlich fest und Schnur wird reißen. Ich meine mit Kraut auch wirklich dichten Bewuchs, meinetwegen amerikanisches Hornkraut, keinen Teppich aus Fadenalgen oder die erste Frühjahrsblüte. Das ist ja noch Ponyhof. Richtig derb verkrautet Gewässer sind ganz zähes Brot, da hilft egal welches Tackle nur bedingt.


----------



## Tobias85

So, ich wäre dann auch endlich wieder zurück im Ükel. 

Unseren Vortrag zum Bierbrauen mit eingebauten chemischen Experimenten haben wir gestern über die Bühne gebracht. Die letzten Tage waren mit gut 20 Stunden Schlaf, portionsweise verteilt auf die Tage und Nächte, mal auch nur auf den Tag, etwas stressig, aber das Ergebnis war es wert.  Jetzt hoffe ich, Anfang der Woche noch einen Ködervorrat bis Januar zusammenkaufen zu können und werde mich am Wochenende in Ruhe durch eure anglerischen Lausbubenstreiche arbeiten. Mal sehen, was hier spannendes passiert ist. Aber jetzt gehts erstmal an den Bach...


----------



## geomas

Anno 2019 hab ich an „meinem Schleiengewässer” gerne mit zwei Ruten gefischt: eine kräftigere Peitsche „passiv” mit einer Selbsthakmontage und PVA-Säckchen mit Pellets drin - die war nach links etwas weiter draußen vor einem sich entwickelnden Seerosenfeld abgelegt. Und rechts, direkt am Mann, hatte ich ne Schwinge mit ner Durchlaufmontage. Köder hier waren Mais oder auch Pellets, Mini-Boilies und so'n Kram. Nach rechts hin hatte ich einen relativ krautarmen Arbeitsbereich. Links kam dann manchmal etwas Kraut mit dem Fisch.
Aber irgendwann war dann eben Schluß, das Kraut an diesen Stellen zu dicht, um noch „fair” angeln zu können.

PS:






...die passive Rute mit Hänger und Piepser, hier gab es auf Pellet an ner Selbsthakmontage Brassen und Tincas
Mit kleinen Pellet-gefüllten PVA-Säckchen am Haken hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Anno 2019 hab ich an „meinem Schleiengewässer” gerne mit zwei Ruten gefischt: eine kräftigere Peitsche „passiv” mit einer Selbsthakmontage und PVA-Säckchen mit Pellets drin - die war nach links etwas weiter draußen vor einem sich entwickelnden Seerosenfeld abgelegt. Und rechts, direkt am Mann, hatte ich ne Schwinge mit ner Durchlaufmontage. Köder hier waren Mais oder auch Pellets, Mini-Boilies und so'n Kram. Nach rechts hin hatte ich einen relativ krautarmen Arbeitsbereich. Links kam dann manchmal etwas Kraut mit dem Fisch.
> Aber irgendwann war dann eben Schluß, das Kraut an diesen Stellen zu dicht, um noch „fair” angeln zu können.



Ich bin grundsätzlich bei dir, das sich auch im Kraut ein Fisch fangen lässt, nur ist das Risiko für Schnurbrüche so hoch, das sich die 5 Minuten Selbsterfüllung wegen Erfolg besser in Whiskey verwandeln lassen. Mir ist ein Waggler samt Schroten, fest montiert, einst 15m die Hauptschnur hochgewandert, weil am Kraut hängen geblieben. Ich musste die Schleie machen lassen, die Schrote lösen und konnte danach nur durch Glück die Situation noch retten. Inklusive Schnur über die Hand einholen auf den letzten Metern.

In 9 von 10 Fällen muss soviel Druck ausgeübt werden, das sich Schaden am Gerät, schlimmer noch, an der Schleie, nicht mehr vermeiden lässt.  Da bin ich durch und durch Gentlemen geworden und ordne meine Interesse dem Wohl meiner liebsten Kinder unter. Alles hat seine Grenze und genau hier fängt meine an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ich präzisiere meinen Beitrag, es war genau diese Schleie. Einfach auf das Kraut und die Schnur achten.


----------



## Tricast

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und ich werd mir jetzt auch ein Heißgetränk aufsetzen. Mein Weib hat mir Rindsboullion eingepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 361778


Du hast ein gescheites Weib, Boullion ist bei Kälte besser als alles andere. Und nachher viel Spaß in der Badewanne.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

^^ genau das meine ich. Inhaltlich sind wir wohl auf Linie, wir formulieren nur aneinander vorbei.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Ferdi hat heute auch nicht so richtig Bock auf draußen und hat es sich im Auto gemütlich gemacht! Und ich werd mir jetzt auch ein Heißgetränk aufsetzen. Mein Weib hat mir Rindsboullion eingepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 361778


Lass aber nicht den Schlüssel stecken,
Sonst fährt er alleine nach Hause....----


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüüsch....Füüüsch in Niedersachen!!! Unglaublich, unter diesen Gruelbedingungen hat sich ein etwas zerzaustes Augenrot erbarmt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361777


@Wuemmehunter PETRI Stephan, hast du eigentlich eine Erklärung für das Zerzauste? Ist das Augenrot vielleicht ein paar mal nur knapp den Esoxzähnen entwischt und dabei so "ausgekämmt" worden...?


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Ferdi hat heute auch nicht so richtig Bock auf draußen und hat es sich im Auto gemütlich gemacht! Und ich werd mir jetzt auch ein Heißgetränk aufsetzen. Mein Weib hat mir Rindsboullion eingepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 361778


@Wuemmehunter  Stephan, führst du den Ferdi nicht in Versuchung mit dem Becherinhalt unten im Fussraum, was ist da eigentlich drin?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ genau das meine ich. Inhaltlich sind wir wohl auf Linie, wir formulieren nur aneinander vorbei.


I guess, yes. Ich hatte die ersten Beitrage zum Thema des Tages flott hingeschissen, weil ich auf dem Sprung zum Einkauf war. Kraut ist ja sowieso eine sehr individuelle Begrifflichkeit. Bei manchen Leuten ist ein kleiner Fluss auch immer ein Graben, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## geomas

So, die 2021er Marke + Karte für den Fluß nebenan ist erworben und eingetütet.
Die LAV-Karte kommt hoffentlich die Tage. Dem Abschneidern an Neujahr steht wenig im Wege.

Heute laß ich die Angeln ruhen, morgen fahre ich evtl. mal zu einem See auf dem Land.
Bin aber noch etwas unentschlossen. Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt wirken gelegentlich etwas motivationsdämpfend.


----------



## Minimax

So, zuallerstmal alles Gute und rasche Genesung für @rustaweli s Rasselbande,  gut das Du positiv denkst, und es geht ja bereits wieder aufwärts bei Euch.
Ruten, auch mit Schwingspitze, wie Du Sie suchst, wurden übrigens in dem Thread von @Slappy "Es wird eine neue Rute gesucht.!" diskutiert und verschiedene Modelle vorgestellt. Vielleicht findest Du auch dort Anregungen der üblichen Verdächtigen) Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an, das Anbringen eines Gewindeendringes ist wirklich keine Hexerei. Entsprechende Ringe in unterschiedlichen Tubengrössen sind leicht zu Finden, freilich ist der Ringsurchmesser immer recht klein.

Ein Petri an @Wuemmehunter zur Zausel-Plötze, an einem solchen Tag ist das sicherlich ein Prachtexemplar und der schönste Fisch der Welt. Ich wünsch ach gleich dem @rhinefisher viel Erfolg, wahnsinn, das Ihr Euch heute raustraut!

Ich bleib heute daheim, immerhin konnt ich mich wie @geomas zum Angelladen durchschlagen und bin nun auch Marken-mässig für das kommende Jahr gerüstet. Dazu hab ich noch Winzigkeiten für den Wichtel geschnappt, und Schnur auf die Revros LT für meinen kleinen verrückten Angelschatten spulen lassen, ich denk mit ner 18er kann er viel abdecken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

phirania schrieb:


> Lass aber nicht den Schlüssel stecken,
> Sonst fährt er alleine nach Hause....----


Ferdi hat einen Führerschein! Aber er fragt vorher, ob er das Auto haben darf!


Skott schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter PETRI Stephan, hast du eigentlich eine Erklärung für das Zerzauste? Ist das Augenrot vielleicht ein paar mal nur knapp den Esoxzähnen entwischt und dabei so "ausgekämmt" worden...?


Ich vermute, dass der Fisch sich auf der Flucht ein wenig die Flossen aufgerissen hat. Barsch, Zander und Hecht gibt es reichlich in dem kleinen Fluss.


Skott schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter  Stephan, führst du den Ferdi nicht in Versuchung mit dem Becherinhalt unten im Fussraum, was ist da eigentlich drin?


Dat ist ein halber Liter Maden, ein ganzer Liter ist mir jetzt im Winter zuviel. Aber keine Angst, Ferdi würde nicht nur nicht an die Maden gehen, sondern auch alles andere nicht anrühren. Heut lagen noch einige Plätzchen mit im Fußraum, die hat er sich nicht allein genommen.
@Tricast: Die RInderkrftbrühe war gut. Aber woher weißt Du, dass ich gleich in die Wanne gehen werde?

@Minimax: Da hast Du recht, Mini. Ein Fisch unter solchen Bedin8ngen kann noch so klein und hässlich sein, bei solchen Temperaturen macht er glücklich. Gefangen habe ich ihn übrigen mit einer feinen neuen Rute. Doch dazu später mal mehr. Ich bin trotzdem froh, wieder in aderwarmen Stube zu sein. War trotz der Brühe doch ein wenig ungemütlich im Outback.
@Tobias85: Schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen, Tobi. Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Aktivitäten am Wasser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es gibt so Tage, da bin ich ausser mir vor Begeisterung darüber, was ich für ein sehr sehr guter Angler bin..
Heute z.B., ist wieder so ein Tag.
Drei Stunden habe ich versucht ne dämliche Grundel zu fangen - und bin jämmerlich gescheitert...
Aber ich bin ganz bestimmt ein sehr sehr guter Angler, doch doch, ganz sicher - ich bin bloß nicht gut genug was zu fangen...
Die 12(!) Spinnangler um mich herum haben allerdings auch nix, also ich meine wirklich garnix, gefangen.
Jedenfalls war es echt ungemütlich.
Jetzt gibt es erstmal lecker Kaffee...


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Dir @Minimax !
Auch für den Hinweis, der Thread lief irgendwie an mir vorbei.

Muß sagen das mir der Cook, seine Art und Videos sehr gefallen. Damals schon mit Rotaugen, heute die Schleien. Ruhig, angenehm und sehr lehrreich. Toller Typ!


----------



## Minimax

@geomas: Exzellente, mustergültige Bildtafeln im Hakenthread, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## geomas

Danke!

An meinen Layouts muß ich noch feilen und das nächste Mal mach ich es vom Stativ.

Die Kamasan B560 habe ich zuletzt oft als DIE Haken für die Angelei auf größere Brassen, Plötz, Alande... erwähnt wahrgenommen*.
Die Hayabusa H.KAJ157 und der Guru Feeder Special sind dem B560 sehr ähnlich. Der Drennan Silverfish Barbless Pellet geht auch in diese Richtung, nur eben ohne Widerhaken. Den ebenfalls Widerhaken-losen Guru F1 Pellet hab ich neu, von dem hörte ich kürzlich auch sehr Positives.
Naja, von den meisten Modellen hab ich jetzt ne ganz gute Auswahl in den spannenden Größen.

*) zum Beispiel von Meister Schlögl, aber auch von britischen Flußanglern, die mit 12-14er B560 auf die dicken Brassen in natürlichen Gewässern gehen.


----------



## skyduck

So die große Winteraufräum und Sortieraktion ist im vollen Gange.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, ich sehe Leerstand beim linken Rutenständer. Dieser traurige Zustand ist hoffentlich nicht von Dauer...

(sieht echt gut aus bei Dir, bei mir gehts viel mehr durcheinander)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

skyduck schrieb:


> So die große Winteraufräum und Sortieraktion ist im vollen Gange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361804
> Anhang anzeigen 361805



Das erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Jugendzeit. Ein paar Orte weiter gab es in einem Wohngebiet ein ganz normales Einfamilienwohnhaus, über dessen äußere Treppe zum Keller ist man dann in einen Angelladen gelangt. Das ganze Haus war komplett unterkellert, mit diesen typischen verwinkelten kleineren Kellerräumen, dort war der Angelladen eingerichtet, mit allem drum und dran. Einen solchen Angelladen habe ich nie wieder gesehen. Keine Ahnung ob es den noch gibt und was es damit auf sich hatte? Aber es war ein richtiger Angelladen.


----------



## Andal

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere meinen Beitrag, es war genau diese Schleie. Einfach auf das Kraut und die Schnur achten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361789


D'accord...!

Schleien muss man nicht haarfein fischen, auch wenn das immer wieder so dargestellt wird. Sicher sind sie als Art relativ schreckhaft, aber auch mindestens so neugierig. Irgendwie müssen sie das eine mit etwas anderem ausgleichen. Und dann muss man auch zwischen den typischen Waldweiherschleien, mit viel Kraut im klaren Wasser und den Gravel Pit Schleien, aus schon nicht mehr so robust krautigen Baggerseen unterscheiden.

Das alte Blinker-Sonderheft Schleie und der Jim Gibbinson geben da beredte Auskunft.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das alte Blinker-Sonderheft Schleie







Uh-huh, uh-huh, wenn der Rutenwald nicht wachsen kann, dann immerhin die Bibliothek...


----------



## geomas

Die alten Blinker-Sonderhefte sind so alt, deren Inhalt kennen die Fische in den heimischen Gewässern gar nicht mehr.
Ganz klar, da brauchts neue und sehr moderne Methoden, nicht die ollen Kamellen. 
So, ich sehe jetzt brandaktuelle Angelvideos und wünsche allen Ükels nen guten Sonntag.


----------



## rutilus69

skyduck schrieb:


> So die große Winteraufräum und Sortieraktion ist im vollen Gange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361804
> Anhang anzeigen 361805


Danke, jetzt kann ich meiner Frau Bilder zeigen, wenn sie mal wieder meint dass ich zu viel Zeug habe


----------



## dawurzelsepp

phirania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361706
> 
> Neue Pop Ups sind angekommen.


Glückwunsch zu den neuen Ködern.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> So die große Winteraufräum und Sortieraktion ist im vollen Gange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361804
> Anhang anzeigen 361805


ich sach mal, solide Grundausstattung, jetzt kann man sich langsam mal Gedanken machen was man so noch braucht


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mahlzeit Jungs, verstärkte Aktivitäten im Posenbau- und auch im Hakenthreat (ich bin da nur stiller Mitleser und speziell im Posenbauthreat stiller Bewunderer!!!), Fotos von Aufräumaktionen in Angelkellern - man merkt der ungemütliche Teil der kalten Jahreszeit hat Einzug gehalten. Aber das zeichnet einen echten Ükel aus: Wenn es schon nicht zum Angeln geht, dann muss die freie Zeit trotzdem irgendwie anglerisch genutzt werden.
Ferdinand und ich haben angesichts einer Luftfeuchtigkeit von mindestens 200 %  auch darauf verzichtet zum Fischen zu fahren. Stattdessen habe ich mich heute Vormittag endlich zum meinem traditionellen Jahresendprojekt aufgerafft. Wie die meisten von Euch wissen, mache ich zu jedem Angeltag einige Notizen, sammle die Fotos und mache daraus ein Jahrbuch draus. Dieses Jahr wird es bereits das 9. Jahrbuch sein. Obwohl ich mit den Monaten Januar und Februar gerade fertig geworden bin, habe ich noch einiges an Arbeit vor mir, denn der gestrige Angeltag war 113. in diesem Jahr. Es wird also eine echte Schwarte, die ich gerade in Arbeit habe. Aber es ist schon schön, die vielen Angeltage des ausklingenden Jahres noch einmal Revue passieren zu lassen!


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, ich sehe Leerstand beim linken Rutenständer. Dieser traurige Zustand ist hoffentlich nicht von Dauer...
> 
> (sieht echt gut aus bei Dir, bei mir gehts viel mehr durcheinander)


Na ja es sind noch Ruten in den Futteralen insofern leider kein Platz mehr frei. Auf der anderen Seite steht übrigens noch alles durcheinander das kommt heute erst dran....



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich sach mal, solide Grundausstattung, jetzt kann man sich langsam mal Gedanken machen was man so noch braucht


Ja Gott sei Dank bekomme ich zu Anfang des Jahres wie schon berichtet mehr Platz und das ganze nicht anglerische Zeug wandert in eine zweite Garage... Dann kann ich mich darum kümmern...   . Ja ist schon alles echt bisschen viel geworden. Das ist der Fluch, wenn man vielseitig an verschiedenen Methoden interessiert ist. Allein mein Sortiment von verschiedenen Stühlen, Liegen und Zelten, Brollys, Sheltern nimmt schon enorm viel Platz weg. Ich bin dann zwar für jede Situation ausgerüstet von ultralight Tagesansitz bis 14 Tage in der Wildnis übernachten. Ob man es braucht? Keine Ahnung, vieles steht manchmal fast ein ganzes Jahr rum. Aber wie Ükelbruder @Andal immer so sagt: Haben ist besser als brauchen. Ich war nach längerer Durststrecke wirtschaftlich wieder gut aufgestellt und habe zugegebenermaßen manchmal ordentlich zugeschlagen....


----------



## skyduck

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs, verstärkte Aktivitäten im Posenbau- und auch im Hakenthreat (ich bin da nur stiller Mitleser und speziell im Posenbauthreat stiller Bewunderer!!!), Fotos von Aufräumaktionen in Angelkellern - man merkt der ungemütliche Teil der kalten Jahreszeit hat Einzug gehalten. Aber das zeichnet einen echten Ükel aus: Wenn es schon nicht zum Angeln geht, dann muss die freie Zeit trotzdem irgendwie anglerisch genutzt werden.
> Ferdinand und ich haben angesichts einer Luftfeuchtigkeit von mindestens 200 %  auch darauf verzichtet zum Fischen zu fahren. Stattdessen habe ich mich heute Vormittag endlich zum meinem traditionellen Jahresendprojekt aufgerafft. Wie die meisten von Euch wissen, mache ich zu jedem Angeltag einige Notizen, sammle die Fotos und mache daraus ein Jahrbuch draus. Dieses Jahr wird es bereits das 9. Jahrbuch sein. Obwohl ich mit den Monaten Januar und Februar gerade fertig geworden bin, habe ich noch einiges an Arbeit vor mir, denn der gestrige Angeltag war 113. in diesem Jahr. Es wird also eine echte Schwarte, die ich gerade in Arbeit habe. Aber es ist schon schön, die vielen Angeltage des ausklingenden Jahres noch einmal Revue passieren zu lassen!


Hallo @Wuemmehunter,

das interessiert mich sehr. bin gerade selber dabei meine Fangbücher digital umzubauen mit Bildern und Text jeweils für ein Jahr. Im Moment recht profan als Word Dokument. Wie machst du das genau? Als Fotobuch oder machst du selber ein Layout (und womit) und lässt das irgendwo ausdrucken und binden? Ich glaube nämlich auch, dass bei allen digitalen Vorteilen so ein haptisches Büchlein, einem irgendwann mehr Freude bereiten wird.


----------



## geomas

Ha, ich hab im Januar mit einer Art Angeltagebuch begonnen, es dann aber wie üblich schleifen lassen.
So bleiben zum einen meine Fotos (hab ein großes Archiv mit Angel- und Gewässerbildern) sowie die „Berichte” hier im Ükel.
Also Hut ab vor Stephan und allen anderen, die diszipliniert Tagebuch führen.


So, habe eben mal zu Fuß ne Runde im Viertel gedreht und an einer Stelle ein paar Micropellets versenkt. 
Da werd ich nach nem deftigen Happen dann mal hin. Wohl wieder mit ganz leichtem Besteck (Picker oder so).
Die Fahrt zu den großen Teichen/kleinen Seen ist aufgeschoben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, ich hab im Januar mit einer Art Angeltagebuch begonnen, es dann aber wie üblich schleifen lassen.




Geht mir auch jedes Mal so wenn ich damit anfange.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo @Wuemmehunter,
> 
> das interessiert mich sehr. bin gerade selber dabei meine Fangbücher digital umzubauen mit Bildern und Text jeweils für ein Jahr. Im Moment recht profan als Word Dokument. Wie machst du das genau? Als Fotobuch oder machst du selber ein Layout (und womit) und lässt das irgendwo ausdrucken und binden? Ich glaube nämlich auch, dass bei allen digitalen Vorteilen so ein haptisches Büchlein, einem irgendwann mehr Freude bereiten wird.


Das erste war ein Fotobuch, aber da ließen sich Textanteile nicht wirklich gut integrieren. Seit acht Jahren arbeite ich mit einem professionellen Satzprogramm (QuarkXpress) und kann gestalten, wie ich will. Wenn das Dokument fertig ist, schicke ich als PDF zu einer Onlinedruckerei, dort wird es auch gebunden. DIN A4-Format mit um die 200 Seiten kosten immer so um die 35 Euronen.
Hier mal zwei Seiten aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------



## skyduck

@Wuemmehunter,

kann ich nur Wow sagen, sieht ja echt richtig gut aus. Na ja nachdem ich die Qualität deiner Filme gesehen habe, hab ich mir schon fast sowas gedacht. Ich ziehe meinen Hut davor, ganz besonders auch vor der Selbstdisziplin, dass wirklich kontinuierlich fertig zu stellen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wenn man die Notizen recht bald nach dem Angeltag aufschreibt, ist das Ganze schnell getan. Ich habe es hier schon mal rigenwann erzählt, wie ich dazu gekommen bin. Ich hatte in der Bekanntschaft einen Demenz-Fall. Stelle ich mir schrecklich vor, alles zu vergessen. Da dachte ich, es sei eine gute Idee, Jahrbücher zu machen, damit ich etwas zum Erinnern habe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Oder stellt euch vor der angelbegeisterte Enkel bekommt solche tollen Geschichten - in Wort & Bild - einmal vom angelnden Opa vermacht.
Alles was der Opa über die Jahre so am Wasser erlebt und gesehen hat, noch einmal im Detail zum immer wieder Anschauen und Nachlesen.
Eine schönere und bessere Erinnerung gibt es glaube ich nicht.

Wobei die Werke vom @Wuemmehunter natürlich schon in einer anderen Liga spielen.
Wirklich klasse gemacht!


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das erste war ein Fotobuch, aber da ließen sich Textanteile nicht wirklich gut integrieren. Seit acht Jahren arbeite ich mit einem professionellen Satzprogramm (QuarkXpress) und kann gestalten, wie ich will. Wenn das Dokument fertig ist, schicke ich als PDF zu einer Onlinedruckerei, dort wird es auch gebunden. DIN A4-Format mit um die 200 Seiten kosten immer so um die 35 Euronen.
> Hier mal zwei Seiten aus dem letzten Jahr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361837
> Anhang anzeigen 361838



Sieht wirklich gut aus!
Aber für Otto Normal Angler schon ne Ansage vom Preis her wie ich gerade sehen mußte. Aber professionell eben.
Gibt es da ähnliche Programme oder Möglichkeiten mit günstigeren Einstiegspreisen?


----------



## rustaweli

Werte Ükel, habe gerade erneut festgestellt das mit den Likes bei mir etwas nicht hinhaut. Die Likes werden vergeben, sind da, aber wohl doch nicht. Fiel mir schon öfter auf, aber soeben heftig. Habe definitiv welche gegeben, von Wuemme nen Screenshot gemacht, Programm gegoogelt, wieder zum Ükel. Alle weg.

Also, falls in letzter Zeit bei tollen Berichten, Bildern oder wichtigen Infos von mir keine Reaktion kam - ist und war nicht beabsichtigt!

Komisch....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für die Blumen Jungs! Text zu schreiben, Fotos zu machen und Seiten zu gestalten ist mein Beruf! Ein Job den ich sehr, sehr gerne mache und da fällt es natürlich nicht so schwer, auch das eine oder andere für ich selbst zu machen. Das Programm stammt aus einer Zeit, in der ich auch neben meinem Hauptjob einiges freiberuflich gemacht habe und ist damit auch eine Betriebsausgabe gewesen. Es gibt aber reichlich Alternativen wie MS Publisher und sogar Free Download-DTP-Programme. Wie bei allen Programmen ist es anfangs etwas kniffelig, wenn man nicht mit dem Rechner groß geworden ist.


----------



## geomas

Hab ne Weile relativ oft das günstige Schreib-Programm „Scrivener” benutzt, das ist fürs Tagebuchführen echt super und hat (von mir kaum genutzte) Layoutfunktionen. Das erschlägt einen nicht mit speziellen Funktionen, auch wenn es schon ziemlich viel bietet.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Hab ne Weile relativ oft das günstige Schreib-Programm „Scrivener” benutzt, das ist fürs Tagebuchführen echt super und hat (von mir kaum genutzte) Layoutfunktionen. Das erschlägt einen nicht mit speziellen Funktionen, auch wenn es schon ziemlich viel bietet.


Kann man dort auch Fotos einbauen und dann zum Buch machen lassen?
Hab ein wenig gestöbert, da dies allgemein recht interessant ist, nicht nur auf das Angeln bezogen.
Fotobuch bietet auch ein kostenloses Tool für Texte und die Preise für A4 bei 100 Seiten gebunden gehen auch noch.
Allgemein auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache so ein bebildertes Buch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Irgendwie ist mir arg Langweilig.
Da es bei Arschkari heute schon ab 25€ Versandkostenfrei ist (Code D25VSD), dachte ich mir, kaufste ein Paar Kleinigkeiten.
Drei mal habe ich mir den Warenkorb gefüllt - und dann wieder gelöscht.
Ich finde nix, also nix was auch nur halbwegs Sinn machen würde...
Habt ihr auch schonmal darüber nachgedacht, Frau und Hund zu greifen und ALLES zurück zu lassen?
Man könnte dann ALLES neu kaufen...
Sehr sehr langweilig wenn man alles hat...


----------



## rustaweli

So werte Stammtischfreunde, der Lockdown ist beschlossen und wird sich auf unser Neujahrsangeln auswirken.
Werdet Ihr gehen?
Kauft Ihr noch schnell Lebendköder?
Auf Haltbarkeit hoffen, frosten, alkoholisieren?
Wie plant Ihr den 1. Angeltag?
Bestellt Ihr noch schnell?

Ich habe noch etliche Maden. Vielleicht froste ich, vielleicht Alkohol. Komm mir aber dumm vor bei den Nachbarn und Freunden Alk zu bestellen.
Vielleicht fahre ich aber je nach Wetter zum Jahresende in den Garten und grabe nach Würmern.
Falls kein Eis, geht es zum See. Eine Rute auf Karpfen/Brasse/Winterschleie, die Picker für Rotaugen. Bei Eisdecken geht es zum oberen Fluss oder in den Hafen mit der Feeder oder Picker.
Bei mir läuft es nun auf noch schnelle Onlinebestellungen für Nubsies raus.
Also schlägt noch schnell zu die Tage!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es nun auf noch schnelle Onlinebestellungen für Nubsies raus.


Du hast es gut....
Tatsächlich habe ich heute Mittag nen halben Liter Maden in Auftrag gegeben..


----------



## geomas

So, es gab heute einen einzigen hunnertpro-Biß, und den habe ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht versemmelt.

Bin recht spät los, gegen 14.30 hatte ich meine Kiepe aufgebaut und den Angelplatz eingerichtet. 
Heute kam eine meiner schönsten Ruten mit ans Wasser, eine 2,35m kurze Daiwa Picker noch Made in Gt. Britain.
Hab es erst mit Link-Ledger und Made als Köder probiert (die Caster hatte ich vergessen). Aber da tat sich nüscht. 
Habe dann nen winzigen Drennan 10gr-Drahtkorb montiert und es mit Breadpunch als Hakenköder versucht. Da zeigte die Quivertip leichte Aktivität, aber einen anschlagbaren Biß nahm ich nicht wahr. 
Obwohl die Uhr bis zum Einsetzen der Dämmerung vernehmbar tickte hab ich noch umgebaut - der Microkorb lief danach in ner kurzen Schlaufe. 
LB mit Pellets angereichert ins Körbchen, 8mm Breadpunch auf den 12er Fine Feeder und ab dafür. 
Der nächste Biß war klar und deutlich, der Widerstand am anderen Ende der Strippe deutete einen Kandidaten für den Kescher an. Es hat ne ganze Weile gedauert, bis der Fisch endlich im Netz war (der 4m Kescherstiel war viel zu lang, ich stieß dauernd hinten irgendwo gegen). Ein schöner und recht dunkler Brassen hatte sich das Sandwichbrot reingezogen, ein Eisvogel flatterte aufgeregt über dem Fisch, drehte dann aber ab.






Die Rolle wird noch getauscht gegen ein klassisches Modell. Der Brassen war leicht verwachsen, vielleicht erklärt dies seinen (relativ) kräftigen Widerstand (diese Erfahrung habe ich sehr oft bei Fischen mit ner „Krümmung” im Wuchs gemacht).

Tja, danach gab es sowas wie Schnurschwimmer, aber keinen klaren Biß mehr.
Hab dann gegen 4 ziemlich zufrieden zusammengepackt.

Ach ja, hatte vergessen, die Kiepe an der Angelstelle zu fotografieren. So hatte ich sie eingerichtet. 






Da gibts noch viel Erfahrungen zu sammeln, aber grundsätzlich mag ich das Ding sehr. 
Den Baitwaiter montiert man für den Transport unter dem Sitz, da kann man Futter... in Dosen drinlassen, es fällt nichts raus. 
Hatte außer der Kiepe nur noch ne winzige Angeltasche für Papiere und Kleinkram mit - klar, Rute und Kescher ebenfalls.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kann man dort auch Fotos einbauen und dann zum Buch machen lassen?
> Hab ein wenig gestöbert, da dies allgemein recht interessant ist, nicht nur auf das Angeln bezogen.
> Fotobuch bietet auch ein kostenloses Tool für Texte und die Preise für A4 bei 100 Seiten gebunden gehen auch noch.
> Allgemein auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache so ein bebildertes Buch.



Scrivener ist in erster Linie ein Programm zum Schreiben. Es bietet ne Menge Funktionen an, um neben dem eigentlichen Text Dokumente zur Recherche zu ordnen. Man kann natürlich auch Bilder in den Text ziehen, aber jedes echte Layoutprogramm kann „mehr” mit Bildern (Schrift im Bild, Schrift umfließt die Bilder...). 
Wie es mit dem Export zu einem „Fotobuchverlag” aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Wobei die Rolle wieder perfekt zum Kescher und zur Kiepe passt, samt Tischdeko!
Herzliches Petri @geomas , zum Fisch, Kiepe, Rute...ach was weiß ich noch.
Auch nett von nem planvollen Umbauen zu lesen auf die letzten Meter. Mache ich auch ab und an, aber eher verzweifelt chaotisch anstelle von sinnig.
Wie die Schüsse aus 40Meter ohne Sinn und Verstand beim Rückstand.
Da haben wir nun 2 Dezemberfische hier am Stammtisch die Tage, eine wundervolle Brasse sowie einen rebellischen Systemgegner als Punkerrotauge von unserem Wuemme.


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es nun auf noch schnelle Onlinebestellungen für Nubsies raus.
> Also schlägt noch schnell zu die Tage!


Führe mich bitte nicht weiter in Versuchung!
Ich habe noch eine Ultra kurze Feeder im Zulauf, bei der ich lange zwischen wirklich brauchen und haben wollen mit mir gerungen habe, und schlussendlich bestellt habe. 
Und sie stammt nicht von den "Tommy's!
Ich tendiere eher zu der fernöstlichen Marke die neben Ruten auch fantastische Rollen können, was man von Drennan ja nun nicht sagen kann.


----------



## rustaweli

Daiwa, sag Daiwa, ausser es handelt sich um die Purist Linie vom Konkurrenten, aber die haben ja keine Mini soweit ich weiß.
Spaß, beide Marken sind gut!
Nun spanne uns nicht auf die Folter, welch nette Dame hält da Einzug?
Aber vergiß nicht Ihr neue Accessoires bereit zu stellen beim Einzug, dies gehört sich so!  
Außerdem wird es bald eng, also gib Dir einen Ruck @Kneto !


----------



## geomas

@Kneto - ich bin ganz Ohr... Ultrakurz bedeutet bei ner Feederrute für Dich  :::???
Free Spirit, Preston und Browning bieten aktuell neben Tri-Cast ganz kurze Picker/Feeder unter 8ft Länge oder Kürze an.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> @Kneto - ich bin ganz Ohr... Ultrakurz bedeutet bei ner Feederrute für Dich  :::???
> Free Spirit, Preston und Browning bieten aktuell neben Tri-Cast ganz kurze Picker/Feeder unter 8ft Länge oder Kürze an.


Free Spririt unter 8ft?
Auch wenn ich es bereue - hast Du bitte einen Link?
Nur zum Gucken...


----------



## Kneto

Ultrakurz heißt bei mir 2,40m, was ja eigentlich Pickermaße sind. Um es kurz zu machen, es handelt sich um die Shimano Beastmaster CX Commercial Feeder in 2,40m und 40WG.
Ich empfinde die Shimano Ruten immer etwas im WG overrated, so dass ich mich etwas überraschen lassen muss.
Der ausschlaggebende Entschluss gaben für mich dann die drei mitgelieferten Spitzen, bei den etwas preisgünstigeren (~60-80€) sind es durch die Bank nur 2 Spitzen.
Und natürlich der Preis, der mit Versand bei etwas über 100€ liegt, bei den restlichen Händlern bei ~115-120€.


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch @Kneto und viel Spaß mit ihr!


----------



## hester

rustaweli schrieb:


> Free Spririt unter 8ft?
> Auch wenn ich es bereue - hast Du bitte einen Link?
> Nur zum Gucken...


Ich frage für einen Freund...


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Free Spririt unter 8ft?
> Auch wenn ich es bereue - hast Du bitte einen Link?
> Nur zum Gucken...







__





						Free Spirit Match - CTX Short Range Feeders
					





					www.freespiritmatch.co.uk
				



Bei der tacklebox ist die 7ft-Variante leider nicht lieferbar.
7 und 8ft Modelle, die sind (glaub ich) gebaut wie die meisten anderen superkurzen Ruten, also einteilig plus Wechselspitzen.
Sicher bin ich mir dessen aber nicht. Die gibts wohl auch superduperteuer als Hi-S-Modelle.

Ach ja: das Line-Rating (3-10lb) spricht für durchaus kraftvolle Rütchen, für meine ähnlich gebaute Pond Wand werden „0-4lb” Schnüre empfohlen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Spirit Match - CTX Short Range Feeders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.freespiritmatch.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bei der tacklebox ist die 7ft-Variante leider nicht lieferbar.
> 7 und 8ft Modelle, die sind (glaub ich) gebaut wie die meisten anderen superkurzen Ruten, also einteilig plus Wechselspitzen.
> Sicher bin ich mir dessen aber nicht. Die gibts wohl auch superduperteuer als Hi-S-Modelle.


 Habe ich auch gerade gefunden, bei Boilie... noch nicht im Programm.
Diese hier 









						Free Spirit CTX 7ft 2-Piece Short Range Feeder Rod
					

Free Spirit CTX 7ft 2-Piece Short Range Feeder Rod




					www.tacklebox.co.uk


----------



## rutilus69

Einen schönen dritten Advent euch allen.
Ich habe mich heute dann doch trotz des kühlen Wetters an den Kanal getraut. Zum Glück gab es so gut wie keinen Wind und damit wären die 3°C einigermaßen erträglich. Natürlich auch dank der langen Unterhosen und der Thermojacke   
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet irgendwas zu fangen und meine Erwartungen wurden enttäuscht 
Heute lief es sogar richtig gut. Ca. 10  Plötzen in den zweieinhalb Stunden die ich es ausgehalten habe. Die meisten waren zwar recht lütt, aber ein paar endzwanziger waren auch dabei.
Die Waffen der Wahl waren heute wieder eine Matche, feiner Waggler und Maden kurz über dem Grund am 14er Haken  (0.16 Hauptschnur /0.12 Vorfach). 

Habt einen schönen Abend!!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Spirit Match - CTX Short Range Feeders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.freespiritmatch.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bei der tacklebox ist die 7ft-Variante leider nicht lieferbar.
> 7 und 8ft Modelle, die sind (glaub ich) gebaut wie die meisten anderen superkurzen Ruten, also einteilig plus Wechselspitzen.
> Sicher bin ich mir dessen aber nicht. Die gibts wohl auch superduperteuer als Hi-S-Modelle.
> 
> Ach ja: das Line-Rating (3-10lb) spricht für durchaus kraftvolle Rütchen, für meine ähnlich gebaute Pond Wand werden „0-4lb” Schnüre empfohlen.



Irgendwie zieht mich was ungemein zu FS, ich glaube ich muß einfach mal zuschlagen und der Sehnsucht ein Ende setzen.
Auch das Line Rating liest sich sehr gut.
Danke Geo!


----------



## geomas

^ haha, kann ich gut verstehen. Sind schon besondere Ruten. Ich hab eben mal fix die 7ft-CTX gesucht - aber sie nirgendwo als verfügbar gefunden.


----------



## Kneto

Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch nicht so viel investieren, denn so kurze Ruten bedürfen auch ihren Einsatzzweck und der ist hier ja eine Nische. Wie kleine Gewässer mit kurzen Wurfweiten oder nicht zu stark zugewachsen. 
Natürlich habe natürlich auch mit den Mitbewerbern wie Browning, Tacklebox usw. verglichen. Wenn man aber Ruten der Diaflash, Purist oder Aero X5/X7 Serie gefischt hat, geht man natürlich noch mehr so leicht "fremd". Was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht für Geheimtipps anderer Marken zu haben bin.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> So werte Stammtischfreunde, der Lockdown ist beschlossen und wird sich auf unser Neujahrsangeln auswirken.
> Werdet Ihr gehen?
> Kauft Ihr noch schnell Lebendköder?
> Auf Haltbarkeit hoffen, frosten, alkoholisieren?
> Wie plant Ihr den 1. Angeltag?
> Bestellt Ihr noch schnell?
> 
> Ich habe noch etliche Maden. Vielleicht froste ich, vielleicht Alkohol. Komm mir aber dumm vor bei den Nachbarn und Freunden Alk zu bestellen.
> Vielleicht fahre ich aber je nach Wetter zum Jahresende in den Garten und grabe nach Würmern.
> Falls kein Eis, geht es zum See. Eine Rute auf Karpfen/Brasse/Winterschleie, die Picker für Rotaugen. Bei Eisdecken geht es zum oberen Fluss oder in den Hafen mit der Feeder oder Picker.
> Bei mir läuft es nun auf noch schnelle Onlinebestellungen für Nubsies raus.
> Also schlägt noch schnell zu die Tage!


Ich werde ab morgen früh eh bis gegen Hl. Drei König (wieder) mal offline sein... Muttern in der alten Heimat wieder besuchen. Da muss ich nichts horten, oder vorhalten, da reicht es, mich zu setzen und zu konsumieren!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir arg Langweilig.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr sehr langweilig wenn man alles hat...


Kenn ich- drei kleine Tips:

1.-"Phantomausrüstungen" für wesensfremde Angeldisziplinen zusammenstellen, komplett mit Forums- und Shoprecherche, fiktiven aber realistischen Budget etc.."Hmmm...angenommen ich würde gerne mal Brandungsangeln/Welsen/Kutterangeln(Schauder)"
2.- Ein Rutenbauprojekt starten, allein die wesentlichen Grundüberlegungen treiben einem die Schweissperlen auf die Stirn
3.-Ritueller Freizeitseppuku: Die Liebste Fragen, was es in Haus und Hof zu tun gibt.

Wenn 1 und 2 nichts bringen, fällt einem bestimmt noch etwas ein, bevor man zu 3 übergeht...


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Spaß in der Heimat, Andal. Habt ein paar schöne Feiertage, man liest sich im nächsten Jahr. 

Unserem @rustaweli und seiner Familie wünsche ich alles Gute, durchhalten und nichts anhaben lassen.

Thema Maden einfrieren ohne überbrühen: Hab ich vor ein paar Monaten mal gemacht. Sie haben dann einen leicht bronze- oder karamellartigen Ton angenommen. Ich meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das grade auf größere Fische auch durchaus vorteilhaft wäre. Über Gefrierbrand hab ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht, da ich ja jetzt nen kleinen Vorrat anlegen wollte. Die Idee ist, die Maden mit Wasser bedeckt in Portionen einzufrieren, so kann es zu keinem Gefrierbrand kommen. Unter kaltem Wasser ist so ein kleiner Klumpen dann schnell aufgetaut.


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch nicht so viel investieren, denn so kurze Ruten bedürfen auch ihren Einsatzzweck und der ist hier ja eine Nische. Wie kleine Gewässer mit kurzen Wurfweiten oder nicht zu stark zugewachsen.
> Natürlich habe natürlich auch mit den Mitbewerbern wie Browning, Tacklebox usw. verglichen. Wenn man aber Ruten der Diaflash, Purist oder Aero X5/X7 Serie gefischt hat, geht man natürlich noch mehr so leicht "fremd". Was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht für Geheimtipps anderer Marken zu haben bin.


Die Purist sind wirklich was Feines mit Charakter. Könnte mich jetzt noch ohrfeigen das ich bei einer Feeder nicht rechtzeitig zugeschlagen habe.
Welche Purist fischt, oder hast Du gefischt?


----------



## Tobias85

Mein Trip an den Bach gestern war nicht ganz erfolglos. Geplant war, im Knochenwald im Stau vor einem querliegenden Baumstamm zu Pickern, direkt in der ausgespülten Außenkurve. Leider waren unsere waidmännischen Kollegen genau im angrenzenden Wald auf der Jagd nach ihrer vierbeinigen Beute, so dass och mich dann doch etwas fernab platziert hab. Mit zwei nicht-handlangen Rotaugen und einem Gründling war das jetzt kein wildes Fang-Spektakel, aber für ne knappe Stunde bei dem Wetter kann man wohl zufrieden sein.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Trip an den Bach gestern war nicht ganz erfolglos. Geplant war, im Knochenwald im Stau vor einem querliegenden Baumstamm zu Pickern, direkt in der ausgespülten Außenkurve. Leider waren unsere waidmännischen Kollegen genau im angrenzenden Wald auf der Jagd nach ihrer vierbeinigen Beute, so dass och mich dann doch etwas fernab platziert hab. Mit zwei nicht-handlangen Rotaugen und einem Gründling war das jetzt kein wildes Fang-Spektakel, aber für ne knappe Stunde bei dem Wetter kann man wohl zufrieden sein.


Das Toponym "Knochenwald" und die Beute Gründling, mit Sicherheit der süßeste und possierlichste all unserer Heimischen Fische generieren immer einen "Love" Smilie von mir. ("Neidsmilies" gibts ja leider keine), Petri, lieber Tobsen.
@Andal dann wünsch ich Dir und der Frau Mama erholsame und genussreiche Tage, bis bald wenn Du wieder Da bist
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Kneto

@rustaweli: Tench-Float, Barbel-Classic, Barbel-Power & Avon-Quiver.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Andal: Auch von mir schöne Weihnachten für Dich und Deine Mutter. Habt ne schöne Zeit zusammen.
#Lockdown: Ich habe gerade einen halben Liter Maden gekauft, Dendros und Tauwürmer für den 1-Bartel-Fisch sind ebenfalls reichlich vorhanden und bei den aktuellen Außentemperaturen muss ich das Gewürm und Gemade nicht mal heimlich im Kühlschrank verstecken. Meine Futterschublade ist auch prallvoll mit u.a. mehreren Dosen Tulip, im Froster ist Hähnchenleber und Brot hat man ja ohnehin meist im Haus. Und ein Blick in meine unaufgeräumte Nubsie-Schublade sagt mir ebenfalls, dass ich auch einen längeren Lockdown problemlos durchhalten kann. Ach ja, bis einschließlich 21.12 muss ich auch noch ins Büro und von da kann ich quasi zum Köderautomaten des Angelhändlers meines Herzens hingehen. 
@Tobias85 und @rutilus69: Petris zu Euren Adventsfischen! Auch heute waren es ja wieder nicht wirklich Wetterbedingungen, bei denen man sich den Schweiß von der Stirn wischen muss, sondern eher den Regen von der Brille.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, ich hab im Januar mit einer Art Angeltagebuch begonnen, es dann aber wie üblich schleifen lassen.
> So bleiben zum einen meine Fotos (hab ein großes Archiv mit Angel- und Gewässerbildern) sowie die „Berichte” hier im Ükel.
> Also Hut ab vor Stephan und allen anderen, die diszipliniert Tagebuch führen.


Das machst du aber mit deinen wirklich hochwertigen tollen Fotos aber locker wett


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> @rustaweli: Tench-Float, Barbel-Classic, Barbel-Power & Avon-Quiver.


 
Freue mich sehr das Du jetzt noch so tolle, neue, wunderbare Ruten geordert hast.
Fischst Du die alten Purist noch, bzw brauchst Du etwas Platz im Rutenwald? Meine ja nur...


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> u.a. mehreren Dosen Tulip, im Froster ist Hähnchenleber und Brot hat man ja ohnehin meist im Haus. Und ein Blick in meine unaufgeräumte Nubsie-Schublade sagt mir ebenfalls, dass ich auch einen längeren Lockdown problemlos durchhalten kann.


Ich bin auch gut bevorratet, und werd mir auch nochmal etwas Maden mit extrasägemehl eintüten lassen.
Meine strategischen Tulipvorräte sind leider etwas mau, aber keineswegs kritisch.
Hier sehe ich ein Problem: Normalerweise habe ich keinerlei Scham oder Skrupel im Supermarkt 28oderso Dosen Tulip zu kaufen. Aber gerade jetzt wäre es mir schon peinlich, eine größere Menge dieser nahrhaften, proteinreichen und unbegrenzt haltbaren Konservebdosen aufs Band zu legen. Es könnte glaube ich, aktuell etwas albern aussehen...   wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine (..jetzt gucken sie nicht so, die sind für..ähm ja genau, fürs angeln! Alle 6 Paletten...)


----------



## geomas

@rutilus69 - Petri heil zur Rotaugen-Strecke! 

@Tobias85 - Dir natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri zu dem Gründling und den Plötz! Hab auch gerade wieder Lust auf die Bach-Angelei.
Mal sehen, was die Wochen bis zum Jahresende so bringen.

@Andal - genieß die Zeit bei Muttern! Gerade in der Adventszeit können die etwas betagteren Leute ja Familie und Gesellschaft sehr gut vertragen.


----------



## geomas

#reserve

Hab nen Liter Pinkies geordert. Die halten sich ja noch mal besser als Maden (lebendig) und mit nem Liter kommt man ne gute Weile aus.
Zusammen mit (noch nicht) gefrorenen Maden und einer unfaßbaren Menge an „Fertig- und Konservenködern” sollte ich gut über die Zeit kommen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #reserve
> 
> Hab nen Liter Pinkies geordert. Die halten sich ja noch mal besser als Maden (lebendig) und mit nem Liter kommt man ne gute Weile aus.
> Zusammen mit (noch nicht) gefrorenen Maden und einer unfaßbaren Menge an „Fertig- und Konservenködern” sollte ich gut über die Zeit kommen.


Einst gab es bei mir einen [Edit: na gut, mehrere. kleine. unbedeutende] ....Zwischenfall mit Pinkies. Ich Jemand/ein Praktikant/Askari hatte das Verhältnis zwischen Pinkietaille und Luftlöchern falsch berechnet. Die beiden intensiven Gespräche mit Missus und Putzperle im Nachgang des "Lecks" haben mich für alle Zeiten hinsichtlich dieses ansonsten sehr haltbaren Köders sensibilisiert.
Inzwischen haben sich die gesellschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen gewandelt*. Dann und wann gibt kleinere Einzelfluchten unternehmungslustiger Dendros, die unweigerlich in Trockenheit und Kälte irgendwo zwischen Gemüsefach und Kühlschrankboden enden.
Tauis sind kein Problem, sie sind sicher verwahrt ihn ihren Styroporgrüften, und seltener als der nasse Tod droht ihnen die Freiheit im Hinterhofgarten, wenn sie müde werden. Mit Glück sind sie schneller als die Amseln.
Bleiben Bienenmaden: wenn das Verhältnis zwischen Frischen Larven und diesen aasig-schmierigen Autolysezäpfchen, die sie mal werden kippt, dann ist auch ihnen das Amselrennen in freier Natur beschieden.
Tja, und Maden: auf den halben Liter schaffen es durch Unachtsamkeit vielleicht 5 oder 7 zur Fliege zu werden. Da wird mein Herz weich: Die fetten tragen Brummer (kein Vergleich zu "Wildfliegen", sogar die Missus kann im Sommer zwischen Wildis und "meinen" Exemplaren unterscheiden), die werden gefangen und vorausgesetzt.
Ja, so ists bei mir und meinen Ködern..
Hg
Mini

*"Herr Minimax, das war das letzte Mal. Sie machen ihrenKühlschrank selber sauber, oder ich komm nicht mehr. / Mini, Schatz, ich liebe Dich, aber ich werde nicht mehr hier übernachten.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Gründling, mit Sicherheit der süßeste und possierlichste all unserer Heimischen Fische



Vollste Zustimmung. Hab sogar schon überlegt, ob man nicht mal ein paar fürs Aquarium...    Aber ich glaub da war was mit Temperatur oder so.


----------



## geomas

Der kluge Angler (spontan fällt mir der Sprtsfrnd skyduck ein) hat im Gartenhäuschen/der Garage/dem Keller einen eigenen Kühlschrank für Krabbler, Brummer, stinkende und/oder unansehnliche Köder. Hatte vor ner Weile mal überlegt, ob ich mir ebenfalls einen Köder-Kühlschrank zulegen soll, aber gerade die kleinen Modelle sind zu klein und die mittelgroßen irgendwie, naja, mir wieder zu groß.

Hab übrigens vor ein paar Tagen mit jemandem gesprochen, der professionell Lebensmittel (Geflügel) einlagern muß und er schwört auf eine spezielle Schockfrostung bei -50°C zum Erhalt der Qualität. Leider für den Laien wohl nicht praktikabel.

PS: Bienenmaden hab ich wegen des mir äußerst unangenehmen FoPu-Stallgeruches noch nie gekauft. Vielleicht versuch ich es jetzt mal: Mund-Nasenschutz hochgezerrt, Mütze tief ins Gesicht und ne Sonnenbrille auf. Und die eigene Stimme verzerrt wie die Ladies bei MontyPython.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin sehr auf die Erfahrungsberichte gespannt, wenn die mit verschiedenen Methoden eingefrorenen Maden aufgetaut werden. Nicht was die Fängigkeit betrifft, sondern die händelbarkeit und den Ekelfaktor. Ich bin da sehr skeptisch, aufgrund eines Experiments vor Jahren. Ich lasse mich da sehr gern belehren.
Hinweise gab es ja zuhauf, vor allem die fast minutenschnelle Bräunung nach auftauen. Ich habe die Befürchtung, das sich die ganze Angelegenheit innerhalb kürzester Zeit in einen aasigen, stinkenden Schmierbrei verwandelt.
Ok, ich lege jetzt auch mal nen Beutel ins Gefrierfach.


----------



## geomas

Ich selbst kenne nur die Gefriergut-Maden, die @Fantastic Fishing zur Elbe mitbrachte. 
Und die waren nach dem Auftauen „toppi”, wie der Holländer sagen würde.


----------



## yukonjack

Ich werde mal ne Handvoll Maden in Wodka (der mit dem Grashalm) einlegen. Bin selber gespannt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich werde mal ne Handvoll Maden in Wodka (der mit dem Grashalm) einlegen. Bin selber gespannt.


was für eine Verschwendung


----------



## Minimax

So, ok, hier ein Vorbericht.

Zur Verfügung stand ein halber Liter leidlich frischer Maden, mit sachte beginnender Casterphase.





Nach der Reinigung -kein Mehl- habe ich einen Teil der Maden überbrüht, in Sekundenschnelle streckten sie sich und trieben teilweise auf. Interessant ist der farbliche Kontrast zwischen brüh- und livemaden, man beachte bei den Brühis die gestreckte Form und die deutliche Segmentmarkierung. Dies spricht für einen topkleinflussköder zur Maienzeit.




Um die Haltbarkeit zu überprüfen habe ich kleine Testmengen abgefüllt:
Jeweils 2 Beitelchen Brühis und Lebende. Beide werden gleich eingefroren.
Viele Möglichkeiten wurden gepostet, ich halte mich an meine Erfahrungen von Scampis, Grundeln und Geldscheinröllchen: Locker, einzeln, als Schüttgut portionierbar. Bloß kleine Klumpen.
Hier die (abgekühlten) Brühis:





Hier die ahnungslosen Lebis:




Es wird sich zeigen, wie die jeweiligen Gruppen sich im Frost bei längerer oder Kürzerer Zeit machen werden. Auch hier wird mein Augenmerk auf den Stunden nach dem Auftauen liegen.

Eine dritte Gruppe sind die Schnapsmaden. Da ich über keinerlei Hartsprit verfüge, aber der gemeinsame Nenner der Berichte der Alkgehalt ist hab ich zwei Gläslein mit Brennspiritus gefüllt, eines mit Brühis, eines mit Frischen Maden (Die Götter seien meiner Seele gnädig!)




Nun habe ich in kleinen Portionen für mich Zuhause zum ältesten die verschiedenen Madenmodi. Ich wusste bereits im voraus, das diese Dinge nix für Minimax sind. Bei der Herstellung wurde zur Gewissheit, und der Bogen war überspannt mit den lebenden Maden im Spiritus. Nennt mich zimperlich oder bigott, aber all diese Methoden krieg ich innerlich nicht hin.
Dennoch, für den Ükel, werde ich berichten.
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Start der Testerei, lieber Minimax!

Ne Verständnisfrage: hast Du die Maden mit kochendem Wasser übergossen oder (wie allgemein empfohlen) Maden erst in etwas kaltem/lauwarmen Wasser gebadet und dies durch langsames Hinzufügen von kochendem Wasser in ein sehr heißes und 100% letales Naß verwandelt?

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie hell die „Brüh-Maden” sind.


----------



## yukonjack

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> was für eine Verschwendung


Mit dem Zeug hatte ich mit 15 meinen ersten Vollrausch ( Puschkin mit ner Kirsche drin). Seitdem mache ich einen großen Bogen um das Zeug.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ne verständnisfrage: hast Du die Maden mit kochendem Wasser übergossen oder (wie allgemein empfohlen) Maden erst in etwas kaltem/lauwarmen Wasser gebadet und dies durch langsames Hinzufügen von kochendem Wasser zu sehr heißem und 100% letalem Naß verwandelt?


Beschreibung und Fotos lassen eigentlich keinen anderen Schluss zu: Er tat ersteres. Hab ich beim ersten mal auch so gemacht, wurden dann recht schnell grau/dunkel.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> So, ok, hier ein Vorbericht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine dritte Gruppe sind die Schnapsmaden. Da ich über keinerlei Hartsprit verfüge, aber der gemeinsame Nenner der Berichte der Alkgehalt ist hab ich zwei Gläslein mit Brennspiritus gefüllt, eines mit Brühis, eines mit Frischen Maden (Die Götter seien meiner Seele gnädig!)
> 
> Dennoch, für den Ükel, werde ich berichten.
> Minimax


Das ist doch vergällter Alkohol und somit bitter und ungenießbar. Die Maden willst du doch als Köder einsetzen. Oder irre ich mich..


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Start der Testerei, lieber Minimax!
> 
> Ne Verständnisfrage: hast Du die Maden mit kochendem Wasser übergossen oder (wie allgemein empfohlen) Maden erst in etwas kaltem/lauwarmen Wasser gebadet und dies durch langsames Hinzufügen von kochendem Wasser in ein sehr heißes und 100% letales Naß verwandelt?
> 
> Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie hell die „Brüh-Maden” sind.


Nein, direkt mit kochendem Wasser überbrüht.


----------



## geomas

^ Ah, danke!


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das ist doch vergällter Alkohol und somit bitter und ungenießbar. Die Maden willst du doch als Köder einsetzen. Oder irre ich mich..


Menschen- und Fischgaumen, lieber Yukon, sehr unterschiedliche Dinge. Man denke an Formalinfischchen; 
ans terpentinhaltige Mystique; 
oder an die mannigfaltigen Gerüchte um WD40.

Edit: ode, wenn ich nachdenke, um all die Fischlis die Freiwillig und ohne Not Frühstüxfleisch essen. Da sollte doch son Büschen flüchtiger Alk kein Problem sein.

Aber mein Herzen hängt auch nicht an dem Experiment.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Menschen- und Fischgaumen, lieber Yukon, sehr unterschiedliche Dinge. Man denke an Formalinfischchen;
> ans terpentinhaltige Mystique;
> oder an die mannigfaltigen Gerüchte um WD40.
> 
> Edit: ode, wenn ich nachdenke, um all die Fischlis die Freiwillig und ohne Not Frühstüxfleisch essen. Da sollte doch son Büschen flüchtiger Alk kein Problem sein.
> 
> Aber mein Herzen hängt auch nicht an dem Experiment.


Wir werden sehen und berichten.


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen und berichten.


Wir werden sehen und berichten.


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli schrieb:


> Freue mich sehr das Du jetzt noch so tolle, neue, wunderbare Ruten geordert hast.
> Fischst Du die alten Purist noch, bzw brauchst Du etwas Platz im Rutenwald? Meine ja nur...


Diese habe ich ja nicht erst jetzt gekauft, sondern besitze sie ja schon eine Weile und weiss sie auch zu schätzen .


----------



## Andal

Von Jörg Strehlow gibt es einen schönen Artikel in der er sich eingehend mit der Verlängerung des eigenen Armes befasst. Dieser Artikel peinigt mich immer wieder, wenn mir ein neuer Stock durch den Kopf geistert. Soll ich wirklich auf die Verbesserung hoffen, oder die bewährten Dinge weiter fischen?

Eine Antwort sind mir aber der Artikel und ich mir selber regelmäßig schuldig.


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> Diese habe ich ja nicht erst jetzt gekauft, sondern besitze sie ja schon eine Weile und weiss sie auch zu schätzen .


Meinte die vielen neuen Ruten seid den Purist.
Aber kann Dich verstehen, würde ich auch nicht hergeben!
Tolle Sammlung hast Du da!
Falls aber doch mal, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, bitte melde Dich!


----------



## Andal

Bin dann in der nächsten Stunde wech ... Frohe Weihnachten und ein Gutes Neues Jahr allerseits!

Bleibt alle heile und brav. Man liest sich dann im neuen Jahr wieder!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Andal  Gute Reise, frohes Fest und guten Rutsch dir ebenfalls.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Bin dann in der nächsten Stunde wech ... Frohe Weihnachten und ein Gutes Neues Jahr allerseits!
> 
> Bleibt alle heile und brav. Man liest sich dann im neuen Jahr wieder!


Gute Reise und frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter 
Hut ab zu deinem Projekt des Jahrbuches, es hat mich letztes Jahr schon staunen lassen was du da gezaubert hast. 

#Köder

Ich bin froh auf einen guten Lagerbestand an vielen Unterschiedlichen Ködern zurückgreifen zu können. Semmelbrößl, Feederfutter, Pellets, Boilies, Tulip, Mais, Kichererbsen und vieles mehr liegt bei mir genügend rum. Sollte das alles nicht mehr Reichen greife ich auf die gute alte Kartoffel zurück 

Apropo Kartoffel.
Habt ihr schon ein Projekt für nächstes Jahr ?

Was ich gerne endlich in Angriff nehmen würde wäre wide rmehr mit Teig und Kartoffel zu Fischen. Meine größten und schwersten Karpfen hab ich übrigens mit Teig gefangen.


----------



## rustaweli

Die spannenden Köderexperimente laufen an, sehr spannend.  
Bei mir auch Panik. Noch Quarantäne und übermorgen Ladenschluss. Noch Unmengen an Maden, aber vereinzelt schon die ersten Caster. Wird eng bis 1.1. Kein Schnaps im Haus und beim Thema Frosten warte ich lieber noch auf Eure Auswertungen.
Dann begleite ich Euer Experiment ebenso mit für mich neue Köder.
Soeben den letzten Panikeinkauf für das Angeln dieses Jahr getätigt.
Hab mir schnell 3 Liter Zuckmückenlarven, Seidenraupen, Mehlwürmer und Partikeln bestellt.





Sowie eine Dose rote Mückenlarven.




Bin gespannt auf Euch und mein neues Futter.
Schöne Woche Euch!


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Meine größten und schwersten Karpfen hab ich übrigens mit Teig gefangen.


OH, das erinnert mich an meinen PB-Karpfen, der war leider beim Spinnen hinter der Rueckenflosse geharkt. War aber der Kampf des Leben. Und Kartoffeln ist auch mehr als einen Gedanken wert.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Der kluge Angler (spontan fällt mir der Sprtsfrnd skyduck ein) hat im Gartenhäuschen/der Garage/dem Keller einen eigenen Kühlschrank für Krabbler, Brummer, stinkende und/oder unansehnliche Köder. Hatte vor ner Weile mal überlegt, ob ich mir ebenfalls einen Köder-Kühlschrank zulegen soll, aber gerade die kleinen Modelle sind zu klein und die mittelgroßen irgendwie, naja, mir wieder zu groß.


ja ist aus einer ähnlichen Situatio wie bei @Minimax entstanden. Habe dann einfach passende rechteckige Gefrierboxen für den Mini-Kühlschrank besorgt, dann passt auch ordentlich was rein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bestimmt gut gemeint.
Aber....


Minimax schrieb:


> 1.-"Phantomausrüstungen" für wesensfremde Angeldisziplinen zusammenstellen, komplett mit Forums- und Shoprecherche, fiktiven aber realistischen Budget etc.."Hmmm...angenommen ich würde gerne mal Brandungsangeln/Welsen/Kutterangeln(Schauder)"



95% meiner Ausrüstung fällt ja schon in diese Kategorie - lediglich beim Flugangeln wäre funktional noch Luft nach oben.
Leider bin ich mit der Fliegenrute eher so semi-begabt....
Da langt mir ne 6er und ne 8er und selbst die kommen nur sehr sporadisch zum Einsatz.



Minimax schrieb:


> 2.- Ein Rutenbauprojekt starten, allein die wesentlichen Grundüberlegungen treiben einem die Schweissperlen auf die Stirn



Äähh... ich habe doch letztes Jahr das Projekt "rhinefisher baut sich eine Bolo" begonnen.
Was soll ich sagen... das Material habe ich.... aber es gebricht mir an Gedult und Geschick...



Minimax schrieb:


> 3.-Ritueller Freizeitseppuku: Die Liebste Fragen, was es in Haus und Hof zu tun gibt



Aber auf garkeinen Fall - das wäre mehr als nur ritueller Selbstmord...


----------



## rustaweli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Hut ab zu deinem Projekt des Jahrbuches, es hat mich letztes Jahr schon staunen lassen was du da gezaubert hast.
> 
> #Köder
> 
> Ich bin froh auf einen guten Lagerbestand an vielen Unterschiedlichen Ködern zurückgreifen zu können. Semmelbrößl, Feederfutter, Pellets, Boilies, Tulip, Mais, Kichererbsen und vieles mehr liegt bei mir genügend rum. Sollte das alles nicht mehr Reichen greife ich auf die gute alte Kartoffel zurück
> 
> Apropo Kartoffel.
> Habt ihr schon ein Projekt für nächstes Jahr ?
> 
> Was ich gerne endlich in Angriff nehmen würde wäre wide rmehr mit Teig und Kartoffel zu Fischen. Meine größten und schwersten Karpfen hab ich übrigens mit Teig gefangen.


Kartoffeln hatte ich auch schon häufig im Kopf. Dank Artikeln, Herrn Heintz oder dem Karpfen Magazin vom Blinker. Auch in dieser Ausgabe ging es von Old School bis zur Moderne.

Edit by Mod.
Bitte copyright beachten!


Schon interessant. Aber irgendwie habe ich die Kartoffel doch irgendwie immer verworfen oder mich auf andere Sachen konzentriert.
Vielleicht wirklich nächstes Jahr am See. Teig werde ich auf jeden Fall ab Frühjahr ab und an testen, angefixt durch die wunderbaren Teigideen vom P. Cook. Anrühren, vor der Arbeit am See vorbei, paar Kugeln rein über ein paar Tage und dann angeln. So der Plan.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Hecht100+ 
@rustaweli 

Wäre ne super Saceh wenn ich dafür paar Mitstreiter hätte dann wäre eine Durststrecke erträglicher 
Wobei ich wohl schon stark auf meine alten Teigrezepte zurückgreifen würde.


----------



## rustaweli

Hier noch ein altes Futter Bild.
Edit by Mod....copyright.
Das hatten die Herren Anno damals, neben Kartoffeln und Co.


----------



## rustaweli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Hecht100+
> @rustaweli
> 
> Wäre ne super Saceh wenn ich dafür paar Mitstreiter hätte dann wäre eine Durststrecke erträglicher
> Wobei ich wohl schon stark auf meine alten Teigrezepte zurückgreifen würde.


Meinst jetzt Teig oder Kartoffeln?


----------



## rustaweli

Ich habe doch das Magazin erwähnt, warum Löschung zwecks Copyright?
So macht es keinen Spaß!


----------



## rhinefisher

Erinnert ihr euch an meinen Ausflug am Samstag?
Der, wo ich so dermaßen abgeschneidert habe?
Drei Stunden keine Grundel fangen konnte?
Es kommt noch besser....





Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass ich normalerweise deutlich leichter auf Grundeln fische, aber einfach zu faul war, weil es ja eigentlich mit der Grundel als Köder auf Streifendöbel gehen sollte..


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich habe doch das Magazin erwähnt, warum Löschung zwecks Copyright?
> So macht es keinen Spaß!


Ich kann es zwar nicht mehr sehen, aber Copyright bleibt Copyright. Da hat man fürchterliche Probleme mit wenn das der passende entdeckt. Also nicht traurig sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

@dawurzelsepp Teig ist auch meine große Leidenschaft, 1 Brötchen ( Semmel ) hart werden lassen, dann einweichen, dann kneten bis die Konsistenz erreicht ist das der Teig gut am Haken klebt. Evtl. mit Brata-Paniermehl etwas strecken, das klebt hervorragend. Und bei Kartoffeln kleine festkochende nehmen, mmit Zucker und Salz nicht ganz gar kochen lassen und dann mit der Ködernadel vorsichtig aufziehen. Wenn ich an früher denke, so ein Drilling zum Kartoffelangeln gab der Kartoffel doch erheblich mehr halt.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich kann es zwar nicht mehr sehen, aber Copyright bleibt Copyright. Da hat man fürchterliche Probleme mit wenn das der passende entdeckt. Also nicht traurig sein.


Ist ja ok, beschwere mich ja nicht. Das Forum muß sich ja auch absichern.
Nur ganz so einfach ist es auch nicht. Bildtexte sind erlaubt mit Urhebererkennung, nur keine Volltexte. Bei direkten Bildern wird es kompliziert und ist nicht eindeutig.
Genau genommen dürften wir alles und nichts. Wir dürften nicht mal über Methoden reden, da irgendwo ein Autor oder ein Magazin schon darüber geschrieben hat. Maximal 2 eigene Sätze zum Thema und so weiter.
Hab ja nichts geklaut, sondern eher mit kurzen Auszügen Werbung für den Blinker und sein Karpfenmagazin gemacht und somit kostenlos wirtschaftlichen Vorteil für den Blinker angestrebt.
Aber wie gesagt, Ihr müßt Euch rechtlich absichern. Geht klar, ohne Beschwerden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@rustaweli 

Ich meinte schon beides sprich Teig und Kartoffeln

@Hecht100+ 
Früher hatte ich auch mit Teig und Drilling gefischt wobei selbst beim Drilling immer nur ein Haken gefasst hatte....ist jetzt auch scho wider gute 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich habe doch das Magazin erwähnt, warum Löschung zwecks Copyright?
> So macht es keinen Spaß!



Erwähnen reicht nicht.
Hast du eine schriftliche Erflaubnis von denen zur Vervielfältigung?
Ansonsten kommen die Forenbetreiber in Schwierigkeiten. Und gerade die Konkurrenz könnte da unangenehm werden.

Du kannst gern verlinken oder mit eignen Worten schreiben was da steht(Text 1:1 kopieren ist leider auch verboten).


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erwähnen reicht nicht.
> Hast du eine schriftliche Erflaubnis von denen zur Vervielfältigung?
> Ansonsten kommen die Forenbetreiber in Schwierigkeiten. Und gerade die Konkurrenz könnte da unangenehm werden.
> 
> Du kannst gern verlinken oder mit eignen Worten schreiben was da steht(Text 1:1 kopieren ist leider auch verboten).


Hab je gesagt das ich es nachvollziehen kann.
Bißl versucht einzulesen 








						Foto, Screenshot, Zitat, DSGVO: Was ist erlaubt? Wo drohen Strafen? - PR-Doktor
					

Der große Ratgeber Foto-, Zitat- und Urheberrecht, aktuelle Fassung 2021: die brennendsten, schwierigsten und häufigsten Fragen



					www.kerstin-hoffmann.de
				




Mal gucken wie sich dies alles entwickelt. Bis dahin laß ich sowas oder frage vor den Blinker ob ich mit guten Ausgaben werben darf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist ja ok, beschwere mich ja nicht. Das Forum muß sich ja auch absichern.
> Nur ganz so einfach ist es auch nicht. Bildtexte sind erlaubt mit Urhebererkennung, nur keine Volltexte. Bei direkten Bildern wird es kompliziert und ist nicht eindeutig.
> Genau genommen dürften wir alles und nichts. Wir dürften nicht mal über Methoden reden, da irgendwo ein Autor oder ein Magazin schon darüber geschrieben hat. Maximal 2 eigene Sätze zum Thema und so weiter.
> Hab ja nichts geklaut, sondern eher mit kurzen Auszügen Werbung für den Blinker und sein Karpfenmagazin gemacht und somit kostenlos wirtschaftlichen Vorteil für den Blinker angestrebt.
> Aber wie gesagt, Ihr müßt Euch rechtlich absichern. Geht klar, ohne Beschwerden.



Du verstößt ohne Erlaubnis zur Vervielfältig von *schöngeistigen Texten oder Bildern*, sprich des Autors oder Fotografen, gegen das Urheberrecht. Solche Dinge *gelten als gemeinfrei*, wenn der *Ersteller seit 50 Jahren verstorben ist* *bei Bildern*, sowie *70 Jahre bei Texten*, wenn *keine Folgeverträge* , *Lizenzen* oder *Treuhänder* etc. existieren. Das Einfügen von Texten oder Bildern, selbst mit Quelle, ist ein *Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht*. Sonst könnte sich ein jeder der Schaffenskraft *immaterieller Güter* bedienen und etwaige Nachteile, gar Schaden für den *Rechteinhaber* anrichten. Ist ne ziemlich sichere Sache.

Was definitiv im Rahmen des Möglichen ist, sind Bild*zitate* oder Text*zitate* mit Verweis auf Quelle ohne Verfälschung, zu 100% Original. Aber auch das ist ein heißes Eisen. Im Rahmen privater Kopien, also Ausdruck oder Speicherung auf einem Träger, ohne Verwendung gegenüber Dritten, ist gesetzlich erlaubt. Eine Nutzung beispielsweise bei Angellehrgängen, wäre ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht, da *geistiges Eigentum*.





__





						§ 7 UrhG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				







__





						§ 11 UrhG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				







__





						§ 12 UrhG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				







__





						§ 72 UrhG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				




Rest findet du selber. Ich habe bewusst auf Wiki oder Gedönse verzichtet, ich beziehe mich auf das Gesetz.

Siehe hier:





__





						UrhG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du verstößt ohne Erlaubnis zur Vervielfältig von *schöngeistigen Texten oder Bildern*, sprich des Autors oder Fotografen, gegen das Urheberrecht. Solche Dinge *gelten als gemeinfrei*, wenn der *Ersteller seit 50 Jahren verstorben ist* *bei Bildern*, sowie *70 Jahre bei Texten*, wenn *keine Folgeverträge* , *Lizenzen* oder *Treuhänder* etc. existieren. Das Einfügen von Texten oder Bildern, selbst mit Quelle, ist ein *Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht*. Sonst könnte sich ein jeder der Schaffenskraft *immaterieller Güter* bedienen und etwaige Nachteile, gar Schaden für den *Rechteinhaber* anrichten. Ist ne ziemlich sichere Sache.
> 
> Was definitiv im Rahmen des Möglichen ist, sind Bild*zitate* oder Text*zitate* mit Verweis auf Quelle ohne Verfälschung, zu 100% Original. Aber auch das ist ein heißes Eisen. Im Rahmen privater Kopien, also Ausdruck oder Speicherung auf einem Träger, ohne Verwendung gegenüber Dritten, ist gesetzlich erlaubt. Eine Nutzung beispielsweise bei Angellehrgängen, wäre ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht, da *geistiges Eigentum*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> § 7 UrhG - Einzelnorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gesetze-im-internet.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> § 11 UrhG - Einzelnorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gesetze-im-internet.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> § 12 UrhG - Einzelnorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gesetze-im-internet.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> § 72 UrhG - Einzelnorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gesetze-im-internet.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest findet du selber. Ich habe bewusst auf Wiki oder Gedönse verzichtet, ich beziehe mich auf das Gesetz.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UrhG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gesetze-im-internet.de


Meine Ükelfreunde, Ihr seid ja teilweise schlimmer als Hyänen und Geier! 
Ich sagte doch ich habe vollstes Verständnis!
Ansonsten hätte ich diesen Anwalt hier zitiert und mich auf die geistige Auseinandersetzung berufen.




Aber im Ernst, war doch geklärt und laßt uns nicht den Ükel sprengen.
Und mein werter FF, schieße als Blogger nur nicht zu sehr für dieses Gesetz, auch für Euch kann es Ernst werden ab Sommer '21, wie ich lesen muss aber nicht hoffe, wirklich!
So Ükel, weiter mit Angeln!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Ükelfreunde, Ihr seid ja teilweise schlimmer als Hyänen und Geier!
> Ich sagte doch ich habe vollstes Verständnis!
> Ansonsten hätte ich diesen Anwalt hier zitiert und mich auf die geistige Auseinandersetzung berufen.
> Anhang anzeigen 361924
> 
> Aber im Ernst, war doch geklärt und laßt uns nicht den Ükel sprengen.
> Und mein werter FF, schieße als Blogger nur nicht zu sehr für dieses Gesetz, auch für Euch kann es Ernst werden ab Sommer '21, wie ich lesen muss aber nicht hoffe, wirklich!
> So Ükel, weiter mit Angeln!



Nichts wird Ernst, außer der Sohn vom Nachbarn vielleicht (Flachwitz). Was du zitiert hast, ist genau das, was ich beschreiben wollte. *Schöngeistig*! Diese Diskussion ist auch nicht so verkehrt, weil im Ükel öfter mal Bilder ohne Quellangabe landen und wenn ich als Rechteinhaber ohne Bezug zum Ükel sowas entdecken würde, wäre ein anwaltliches Schreiben nach erster Mahnung sicher.

Stell dir einfach vor, die Rute&Rolle kopiert @geomas seine Bilder in die Februrarausgabe und beruft sich darauf, für ihn Werbung machen zu wollen. Geht einfach nicht. Genauso wenig, wie ich deine Bilder kopieren kann und im Blog ohne deine Erlaubnis verarbeiten darf, mit einem Verweis in Schriftgröße 5 als Zitatanlage, um mich rechtlich abzusichern. Das ist Diebstahl.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Einst gab es bei mir einen [Edit: na gut, mehrere. kleine. unbedeutende] ....Zwischenfall mit Pinkies. Ich Jemand/ein Praktikant/Askari hatte das Verhältnis zwischen Pinkietaille und Luftlöchern falsch berechnet. Die beiden intensiven Gespräche mit Missus und Putzperle im Nachgang des "Lecks" haben mich für alle Zeiten hinsichtlich dieses ansonsten sehr haltbaren Köders sensibilisiert



Dafür gibt es eine endgültige und preiswerte Lösung - das Alkatraz Madengefängniß.
Das ist wirklich absolut sicher.. .








						FTM Köderdose Alkatraz #1,0 Liter
					

Die Universal Maden- und Wurmdose Fassungsvolumen: ca. 1,0 Liter  Hersteller Art.Nr.: #8070282 - Hersteller EAN: #4250203313735AngelSpezi XXL Soest, AnKroSo Angelgeräte -




					www.angelcenter-soest.de


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es eine endgültige und preiswerte Lösung - das Alkatraz Madengefängniß.
> Das ist wirklich absolut sicher.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTM Köderdose Alkatraz #1,0 Liter
> 
> 
> Die Universal Maden- und Wurmdose Fassungsvolumen: ca. 1,0 Liter  Hersteller Art.Nr.: #8070282 - Hersteller EAN: #4250203313735AngelSpezi XXL Soest, AnKroSo Angelgeräte -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelcenter-soest.de


Gefällt!
Ich hab die hier von Grey's, Klip Lok, 1,9 L, absolut dicht und sicher und passt noch in schmale Kühlschrankfenster. Derzeit aber auf dem Balkon, da im Kühlschrank Tüten mit ital. Maden liegen.


----------



## Kneto

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es eine endgültige und preiswerte Lösung - das Alkatraz Madengefängniß.
> Das ist wirklich absolut sicher.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTM Köderdose Alkatraz #1,0 Liter
> 
> 
> Die Universal Maden- und Wurmdose Fassungsvolumen: ca. 1,0 Liter  Hersteller Art.Nr.: #8070282 - Hersteller EAN: #4250203313735AngelSpezi XXL Soest, AnKroSo Angelgeräte -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelcenter-soest.de


Guten Abend in die elustre Runde.
Diese Runden Köderdosen hatte ich anfänglich auch, aber auch nicht lange. Der Grund war der schlechte Kunststoff und der damit schnelle defekt. 
Ich bin dann auch ziemlich schnell auf die Grey's Klip-Lok umgestiegen, sie sind natürlich nicht ganz Preiswert aber den Preis hat man mit der besseren Verarbeitung wieder schnell drin.
Da hat Grey's einfach einen guten Treffer gelandet, wie auch mit der Tacklebase in klein und groß. Auch die Grey's Kescher sind Klasse.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kneto schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die elustre Runde.
> Diese Runden Köderdosen hatte ich anfänglich auch, aber auch nicht lange. Der Grund war der schlechte Kunststoff und der damit schnelle defekt.
> Ich bin dann auch ziemlich schnell auf die Grey's Klip-Lok umgestiegen, sie sind natürlich nicht ganz Preiswert aber den Preis hat man mit der besseren Verarbeitung wieder schnell drin.
> Da hat Grey's einfach einen guten Treffer gelandet, wie auch mit der Tacklebase in klein und groß. Auch die Grey's Kescher sind Klasse.



Hmm - die habe ich schon Jahre im Gebrauch und stecke die auch in die Spülmaschine.
Bis jetzt habe ich da nix zu beanstanden.. .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Soeben den letzten Panikeinkauf für das Angeln dieses Jahr getätigt.
> Hab mir schnell 3 Liter Zuckmückenlarven, Seidenraupen, Mehlwürmer und Partikeln bestellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 361876








*"WORMAGEDDON"* als stilvolle Panorama Tapete für des Anglers gute Stube, das wäre es doch.
Ob sich das Frauchen da wohl freut? Schick schaut es ja aus. Tropenstrand mit Palmen & blauem Wasser kann schließlich jeder.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Erinnert ihr euch an meinen Ausflug am Samstag?
> Der, wo ich so dermaßen abgeschneidert habe?
> Drei Stunden keine Grundel fangen konnte?
> Es kommt noch besser....
> Anhang anzeigen 361916
> 
> 
> Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass ich normalerweise deutlich leichter auf Grundeln fische, aber einfach zu faul war, weil es ja eigentlich mit der Grundel als Köder auf Streifendöbel gehen sollte..



Das Bild zeigt übrigens diese Obei "Reisebolo", welche ich mir letztes (?) Jahr gekauft habe.
Anfänglich war ich garnicht so begeistert von dem Teil, aber mittlerweile fische ich die richtig gerne.
Kennt ihr das auch? Man kauft ne Rute und denkt erstmal "na ja.." und dann gefällt einem der Stock mit jedem angeln besser?
Leider habe ich das auch schon andersrum erlebt - das ist dann echt blöde...
Die ist als 520cm Version etwas unhandlich für Anfänger, deshalb hab ich mir gerade noch die 450cm Variante bestellt, in der Hoffnung damit der optimalen "Anfängerposenrute" etwas näher zu kommen..
Für das Geld ne schöne Rute!
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32921171543.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.49154c4d4ZJ6Wa


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361931
> 
> 
> *"WORMAGEDDON"* als stilvolle Panorama Tapete für des Anglers gute Stube, das wäre es doch.
> Ob sich das Frauchen da wohl freut? Schick schaut es ja aus. Tropenstrand mit Palmen & blauem Wasser kann schließlich jeder.


Dir gefällt die farbliche Gestaltung, erkennbar an den Farbkomponenten Deines Avatars!   
Aber eigentlich keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Andal schrieb:


> Bin dann in der nächsten Stunde wech ... Frohe Weihnachten und ein Gutes Neues Jahr allerseits!
> 
> Bleibt alle heile und brav. Man liest sich dann im neuen Jahr wieder!


Andal,

gute Reise und ein frohes Fest.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Was da wohl wieder im Wurmeimer wächst.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was da wohl wieder im Wurmeimer wächst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361946


Kartoffeln?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Sprossen für den Salat, und das im Dezember.


----------



## Jason

Ich habe ganz vergessen @Andal good by zu sagen. Wünsche ihm ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest mit seiner Mutter.
Er wird es später lesen. 
Am Sonntag geht es zum angeln. Mit @Kochtopf an den Teichen. Egal, was für ein Wetter herrscht. Ich will es durchziehen. Die Temperaturen sind die Tage mild, da geht was. Das wird mein Jahresabschlussangeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was da wohl wieder im Wurmeimer wächst.


Nun, meiner Meinung nach dürfte es sich um irgend eine Art von Pflanze handeln.

Vielleicht sind es Wunderbohnen- kann sein, über Nacht wächst ein riesiger Stamm in den Himmel, und unser Tangermünder Zauberlehrling könnte ihn erklimmen. Dort in den Wolken soll es ein mystisches Vereinsheim geben, wo Walker, Kremkus, Wilson und auch Auwa auf ewig fachsimpeln. Fantadtic müsste ihnen dann das Geheimnis des erfolgreichen Angelns stibitzen, aus dem Wolkenanglerheim entkommen, am Zauberbohnenstamm hinabrutschen und uns brühwarm alles erzählen...


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, meiner Meinung nach dürfte es sich um irgend eine Art von Pflanze handeln.
> 
> Vielleicht sind es Wunderbohnen- kann sein, über Nacht wächst ein riesiger Stamm in den Himmel, und unser Tangermünder Zauberlehrling könnte ihn erklimmen. Dort in den Wolken soll es ein mystisches Vereinsheim geben, wo Walker, Kremkus, Wilson und auch Auwa auf ewig fachsimpeln. Fantadtic müsste ihnen dann das Geheimnis des erfolgreichen Angelns stibitzen, aus dem Wolkenanglerheim entkommen, am Zauberbohnenstamm hinabrutschen und uns brühwarm alles erzählen...


Ach, lieber Mini. Du schwirrst wider in einer schönen Welt rum. Einfach fantastisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, meiner Meinung nach dürfte es sich um irgend eine Art von Pflanze handeln.
> 
> Vielleicht sind es Wunderbohnen- kann sein, über Nacht wächst ein riesiger Stamm in den Himmel, und unser Tangermünder Zauberlehrling könnte ihn erklimmen. Dort in den Wolken soll es ein mystisches Vereinsheim geben, wo Walker, Kremkus, Wilson und auch Auwa auf ewig fachsimpeln. Fantadtic müsste ihnen dann das Geheimnis des erfolgreichen Angelns stibitzen, aus dem Wolkenanglerheim entkommen, am Zauberbohnenstamm hinabrutschen und uns brühwarm alles erzählen...



Ich würde am Bohnenbaum rütteln, bis Auwa, Wilson und Kremkus runterfallen. Viel zu faul zum Klettern, sorry.

Landet ein Yates im Eimer, muss ich wohl die Erde wechseln.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde am Bohnenbaum rütteln, bis Auwa, Wilson und Kremkus runterfallen. Viel zu faul zum Klettern, sorry.
> 
> Landet ein Yates im Eimer, muss ich wohl die Erde wechseln.


Ömm, Dein Vor-Namensvetter steht wohl noch mit beiden Beinen fest auf britischem Boden (falls er nicht gerade ein Nickerchen macht), oder hab ich was verpaßt? So gesehen wäre es nur ein weiteres Zeichen von „Göttlichkeit”, falls er beim Schütteln vom Baum fallen sollte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ömm, Dein Vor-Namensvetter steht wohl noch mit beiden Beinen fest auf britischem Boden (falls er nicht gerade ein Nickerchen macht), oder hab ich was verpaßt? So gesehen wäre es nur ein weiteres Zeichen von „Göttlichkeit”, falls er beim Schütteln vom Baum fallen sollte.



Deswegen ja die Erde wechseln, der vegetiert noch, ganz wie seine Angelei, dahin.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deswegen ja die Erde wechseln, der vegetiert noch, ganz wie seine Angelei, dahin.


Du machst auch vor gar nix halt - Ikonen umtopfen, ja wo gibts denn sowas??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Du machst auch vor gar nix halt - Ikonen umtopfen, ja wo gibts denn sowas??


 
Es könnte auch Dorian Yates gemeint sein.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob Neu-Ükel @Tuxedo75 eigentlich am Wochenende Erfolg mit dem Pelletfeeder hatte. 
Das Thema interessiert mich sehr. Vielleicht arbeitet Bobby noch am ultimativen Fangbericht.


----------



## geomas

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es könnte auch Dorian Yates gemeint sein.


Den mußte ich googlen. Pumper bewegen sich meist außerhalb meiner Umlaufbahn (Du bist natürlich ausgenommen).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Den mußte ich googlen. Pumper bewegen sich meist außerhalb meiner Umlaufbahn (Du bist natürlich ausgenommen).



Cooler Typ der Yates, Oldschool Bidybuilder und Mr.Masse schlechthin. Es gibt nur wenige Sportler, die sich in diesen Sphären bewegt haben. Ein deutscher hatte es getoppt, gilt aber ohnehin als der schwerste/massivste professionelle Muskelmann. Markus Rühl.


----------



## Tikey0815

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Cooler Typ der Yates, Oldschool Bidybuilder und Mr.Masse schlechthin. Es gibt nur wenige Sportler, die sich in diesen Sphären bewegt haben. Ein deutscher hatte es getoppt, gilt aber ohnehin als der schwerste/massivste professionelle Muskelmann. Markus Rühl.


Der braucht fürs Fischen bestimmt keine Rute,  Du Du Du rauskommen.....wird wohl reichen


----------



## Tricast

Jason schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geht es zum angeln. Mit @Kochtopf an den Teichen. Egal, was für ein Wetter herrscht. Ich will es durchziehen. Die Temperaturen sind die Tage mild, da geht was. Das wird mein Jahresabschlussangeln.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann wünsche ich Euch maximalen Spaß an den Teichen und auch den ein oder anderen guten Fisch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tuxedo75

Guten Morgen @geomas und natürlich den anderen auch

Ich hatte am restlichen Wochenende dann noch einiges um die Ohren und gestern war es ein ewig langer Arbeitstag, deshalb sorry für den verspäteten Bericht.

Es lief für die Temperaturen doch ganz gut. Hatte erst 2 Stunden an einem der Vereins-Seen mein Glück probiert und konnte eine 45cm Brasse überzeugen, dass sie doch mal einem 8mm Pina-Colada Wafter von Sonubaits probiert. Der Drill hat, trotz kalten Temperaturen, dank der sehr leichten Feeder-Rute doch Spaß bereitet.
Die Pellets waren ein Gemisch aus 2mm Pellets mit den Geschmackssorten Krill und Muschel (GLM). Das war auch die einzige Aktion am See und so bin ich dann nochmal für gute 2,5 Stunden an einen kleinen Fluss gewechselt (ca. 8-10m breit und sehr schön naturbelassen bis auf ein paar wenige Angelstellen-Schneisen).

Da die Ströumg recht moderat war, habe ich auch hier dem Inline Pellet-Feeder und 10mm monster Crab Boilie dem Vorrang vor einem normalen Korb gegeben und wurde mit einem kleinen 30er Döbel und einem Giebel in ähnlicher Größe mein Angeltag abschließen können. Bilder hatte ich keine schießen können, da ich mein Handy zu Hause gelassen habe um vollends entspannen und ohne Ablenkung sein zu können . Manchmal gönne ich mir den Luxus nach einer anstrengenden Woche/Zeit mal ohne Ablenkung am Wasser zu entspannen. Mit einer Kanne Kaffee und Thermo Anzug lies es sich bei 5 Grad auch wunderbar aushalten.

Der Nächste Bericht kommt auf jeden Fall zeitnah ;-)


----------



## Tuxedo75

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Cooler Typ der Yates, Oldschool Bidybuilder und Mr.Masse schlechthin. Es gibt nur wenige Sportler, die sich in diesen Sphären bewegt haben. Ein deutscher hatte es getoppt, gilt aber ohnehin als der schwerste/massivste professionelle Muskelmann. Markus Rühl.


Erstuanlich dass auch hier einige die ehemalige Elite des Bodybuildings kennen.

Der Markus ist auch ein ganz netter, bloß wie man bei uns sagt: ein Schlappmaul. Hatte das Vergnügen 2 Jahre bei und unter anderem mit ihm im Fitness-Studio zu trainieren.

Es ist echt verblüffend, wie viele der (ehemaligen) Profi-Bodybuilder dem Angelsport verfallen sind .

Naja vllt. muss auch der künstlich gesteigerte Blutdruck auch mal runter gefahren werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Erstuanlich dass auch hier einige die ehemalige Elite des Bodybuildings kennen.
> 
> Der Markus ist auch ein ganz netter, bloß wie man bei uns sagt: ein Schlappmaul. Hatte das Vergnügen 2 Jahre bei und unter anderem mit ihm im Fitness-Studio zu trainieren.
> 
> Es ist echt verblüffend, wie viele der (ehemaligen) Profi-Bodybuilder dem Angelsport verfallen sind .
> 
> Naja vllt. muss auch der künstlich gesteigerte Blutdruck auch mal runter gefahren werden



Ich war früher selbst Bankdrücker (140kg in Serie geschoben) und in unserer alten Eisenhallen hingen die Bilder von Yates, Coleman oder Rühl an der Wand. Ich zieh mir auch gerne seine Videos rein, hat ja interessante Geschichten zu erzählen. Einfach dufter Typ, der Muskelmann.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht, @Tuxedo75 und Petri zu Deinen Fängen in See und Fluß! 
Hast Du den Pelletfeeder mit ganz kurzem Vorfach gefischt wie üblich? Und kamen die Bisse Method-typisch?
Hetzen in Sachen Bericht wollte ich Dich keinesfalls, hoffentlich kam das nicht so an.


----------



## Tuxedo75

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Bericht, @Tuxedo75 und Petri zu Deinen Fängen in See und Fluß!
> Hast Du den Pelletfeeder mit ganz kurzem Vorfach gefischt wie üblich? Und kamen die Bisse Method-typisch?
> Hetzen in Sachen Bericht wollte ich Dich keinesfalls, hoffentlich kam das nicht so an.


Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.

Ach was @geomas , gehetzt oder gar unter Druck gesetzt fühle ich mich auf keinen Fall. Bin ja froh in dieser lustigen Runde teilhaben zu dürfen und die Erfahrungsberichte, egal ob Tackle, Fangberichte oder zu sonstigen Themen teilen zu können. Hatte auch ehrlich gesagt am Sonntag schon versucht einen Bericht zu verfassen, jedoch kamen mir dann zwei Stücke selbstgemachte Schwarzwelder-Kirsch Torte und eine angenehme Unterhaltungin dazwischen.

Vorfachlänge im See waren 20cm mit einem 12er Browning Sphere Black Beast BL (selbstgebunden)
Vorfachlänge im Fluss/Bach waren 10cm und fertig gebundende Method Haken von Browning mit Quick Stop in Größe 10

Also ja relativ kurz. 
Habe so gerade beim Method/Pellet inline fischen die besten Erfahrungen gesammelt was die Fehlbissquote angeht. 

Der Brassenbiss war so typisch wie ein etwas vorsichtiger Brassenbiss nur sein kann und bei den anderen beiden gab es zwei kurze Zupfer an der Spitze, bis diese sich dann doch deutlich und Ruckartig gebogen hat.


----------



## skyduck

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war früher selbst Bankdrücker (140kg in Serie geschoben) und in unserer alten Eisenhallen hingen die Bilder von Yates, Coleman oder Rühl an der Wand. Ich zieh mir auch gerne seine Videos rein, hat ja interessante Geschichten zu erzählen. Einfach dufter Typ, der Muskelmann.


um mit Markus seinen Worten zu sagen : Stabil   . 120 mache ich heute noch auf Wiederholung. Interessant was man hier so liest...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

skyduck schrieb:


> um mit Markus seinen Worten zu sagen : Stabil   . 120 mache ich heute noch auf Wiederholung. Interessant was man hier so liest...



120kg in Serie ist schon sehr ordentlich, da kannste dich auch gleich mit 60kg und 18 Wiederholungen aufwärmen und musst nicht die Stange ohne Scheiben wie ein Discopumper in die Lüfte schmeißen, weil das Limit in wenigen Minuten erreicht ist.  

Wenn ich mein altes Jugendbild sehe, muss ich mich auch glatt ärgern, wie verdammt fett ich geworden bin.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bist gar nicht wieder zu erkennen ÖffÖff. 
Aber 140kg sind 140kg!
Egal ob auf der Stange oder der Waage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gar nicht wieder zu erkenne ÖffÖff.
> 140kg sind 140kg!
> Egal ob auf der Stange oder der Waage.



Mir wurde immer gesagt, ich soll für Krisen hamstern. Hab ich gemacht, war ja nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wirklich sportlich die Herren!
Ich bevorzuge ja das einarmige Reißen in der Halbliterklasse.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Meine Bodybuilding und stürmische Kraft-Dreikampf Zeit sind auch u.a. aufgrund gesundheitlicher Folgeschäden an Gelenken, Sehnen und Co. durch eben diesen Sport beendet. Trainiert wird nur noch soweit es die Gräten zulassen ohne im Schmerzbereich zu trainieren. 

Wie so oft, wenn man vor 15 Jahren das Wissen von heute hätte...

Aber mal zurück zum Thema Angeln, könnt ihr mir eine Setzkescher-Empfehlung geben? Ich finde es wird Zeit für einen neuen, bin aber total unentschlossen.
Da ich aus Hessen komme und auch meistens dort fische, muss er die Anforderung 3,50m und Durchmesser 50cm haben.

Hatte den Browning Rubber Mesh (als Auslaufmodell günstig zu bekommen), ins Auge gefasst. Okay als Browning-Fan auch nicht ungewöhnlich aber deshalb wollt eich fragen ob Ihr ggf. andere empfehlen könntet?

Ich bin bei meiner Suche ansonsten auf nicht wirklich viele gestoßen die die Kriterien erfüllen.

LG


----------



## rustaweli

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Meine Bodybuilding und stürmische Kraft-Dreikampf Zeit sind auch u.a. aufgrund gesundheitlicher Folgeschäden an Gelenken, Sehnen und Co. durch eben diesen Sport beendet. Trainiert wird nur noch soweit es die Gräten zulassen ohne im Schmerzbereich zu trainieren.


Hab eine Doku vom Coleman gesehen, der Arme kann ja kaum laufen. Nur OPs, Schmerzmittel und Krücken.
So viele Sportler hier. Bis zum erwachsen werden war es Handball, dann irgendwann Fußball. Aber der Stammtisch nach dem Training war wichtiger wie Ergebnisse.   
Paar Jahre rollen auf Matten mit und ohne Gi im BJJ, dazu seit Ewigkeiten VT Kung Fu in der Philipp Bayer Linie. Gehe ich immer noch, aber das kannst Du auf das Jahr an 2 Händen abzählen. Meine Holzpuppe steht aber noch in der Garage. 
Hach, die alten Zeiten... wir werden nicht jünger meine Herren...


----------



## Tricast

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Aber mal zurück zum Thema Angeln, könnt ihr mir eine Setzkescher-Empfehlung geben? Ich finde es wird Zeit für einen neuen, bin aber total unentschlossen.
> Da ich aus Hessen komme und auch meistens dort fische, muss er die Anforderung 3,50m und Durchmesser 50cm haben.
> 
> Hatte den Browning Rubber Mesh (als Auslaufmodell günstig zu bekommen), ins Auge gefasst. Okay als Browning-Fan auch nicht ungewöhnlich aber deshalb wollt eich fragen ob Ihr ggf. andere empfehlen könntet?
> 
> Ich bin bei meiner Suche ansonsten auf nicht wirklich viele gestoßen die die Kriterien erfüllen.
> 
> LG


Jede Firma die im "Wettkampfangeln" mitmischt bietet entsprechende Setzkescher an. Browning, Sensas, Tubertini, Spro, Garbolino, Drennan, Matrix, Rive, Trabucco, Milo, JVS, Maver um nur einige zu nennen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tuxedo75

Tricast schrieb:


> Jede Firma die im "Wettkampfangeln" mitmischt bietet entsprechende Setzkescher an. Browning, Sensas, Tubertini, Spro, Garbolino, Drennan, Matrix, Rive, Trabucco, Milo, JVS, Maver um nur einige zu nennen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Vielen Dank Heinz,

bei Matrix oder Daiwa habe ich zum Beispiel nichts mit den entsprechenden "Mindestmaßen" 3,50m lang und 50cm Durchmesse gefunden... Bisher eigentlich nur bei Browning. Die meisten haben 50x45cm oder eher noch kleiner 40x45cm. Das ist leider nicht erlaubt

Es würde mir auch schon bei der "Entscheidung" helfen wenn jemand vllt. aus Erfahrung zu einem Modell / Marke raten kann.

Habe bisher immer noch den ersten von Jenzi aber er fällt mittlerweile fast auseinander


----------



## Kneto

Heute wurde endlich die sehnlichst erwartete Shimano Beastmaster CX Commercial 8ft. Feeder  mit GLS geliefert. Die hohe Auslastung der Paketdienste hervorgerufen durch die Vorweihnachtszeit und den bestehenden/kommenden Lockdown macht sich deutlich bemerkbar. 
Nun da ich sie begrabbelt habe und sie doch ein feines und filigranes Rütchen ist, stellt sich mir die Frage nach einer passenden Rolle. Angedacht hatte ich eigentlich eine Shimano Super 2500 GTM-RC, die ja nun schon nicht groß ist aber doch oversized wirkt. Die besagte Rolle gibt es auch in 1500er Größe, doch denke ich dass hier der Body der gleiche ist und nur die Spule kleiner.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Info's dazu oder eine Alternative parat? 
Gerne auch mit Kampfbremse.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nimm ruhig die 2500er - das passt gut, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat-
Allerdings sind Frontbremsler sehr viel handlicher und besser...


----------



## Tricast

@Tuxedo75 : Habe mal eben in meine Kataloge geschaut die ich noch habe und da ist es so, die rechteckigen Setzkescher sind 50x40 oder bis 60 x45. Nur die runden gibt es in Durchmesser 50 cm. Den einzigen, den ich auch gefunden habe ist dieser hier:
https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-3-50m-carp-king-setzkescher-55cm-x-50cm--zz1650

Die Setzkescher geben sich alle nicht viel, egal ob von Browning oder irgend einer anderen Bude wenn man nicht gerade die Billigdinger kauft. Wir haben z.B. welche von Sensas.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 120kg in Serie ist schon sehr ordentlich, da kannste dich auch gleich mit 60kg und 18 Wiederholungen aufwärmen und musst nicht die Stange ohne Scheiben wie ein Discopumper in die Lüfte schmeißen, weil das Limit in wenigen Minuten erreicht ist.
> 
> Wenn ich mein altes Jugendbild sehe, muss ich mich auch glatt ärgern, wie verdammt fett ich geworden bin.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361996


Fanta, Du hockst Zuviel auf Deinen diversen Kiepen. Geh doch mal trotten. (Ja, ich weiß, ich sitze im Glashaus und werfe munter mit Steinchen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fanta, Du hockst Zuviel auf Deinen diversen Kiepen. Geh doch mal trotten. (Ja, ich weiß, ich sitze im Glashaus und werfe munter mit Steinchen)



Keine Puste für, ich krieche schon keuchend mit Gepäck auf die erste Buhne. Ich bin eher der Typ kraftvoller Kurzstreckenläufer.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung. Hab sogar schon überlegt, ob man nicht mal ein paar fürs Aquarium...  Aber ich glaub da war was mit Temperatur oder so



Gründlinge sind die perfekten Pfleglinge im Aquarium - sehr anspruchslos und fressen alles.
Man benötigt, solange man das Becken nicht in die pralle Sonne stellt, auch gewiss keine Kühlung.
Lediglich für Forellen und Saibling hatte ich ne Kühlanlage in betrieb.. .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Okey, war geflunkert, ich bin natürlich auch am Wanderangeln. Achtet dezent auf die Hose im Bereich des himmlischen Hinterns. Direkt eingeschissen nach 100m wie mir scheint.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann Glückwunsch zur Rute, @Kneto.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Okey, war geflunkert, ich bin natürlich auch am Wanderangeln. Achtet dezent auf die Hose im Bereich des himmlischen Hinterns. Direkt eingeschissen nach 100m wie mir scheint.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362016


Aber wirkt trotz allem idyllisch, so bißl Yates Style!  
Aber läßt Du da eiskalt eine Rute rausschauen?
Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Futteral? Als Daiwa Freund hier eine Vorstellung, gefällt mir persönlich auch und ist sehr verlockend, wenn da nur mein persönlicher Deal nicht wäre.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber wirkt trotz allem idyllisch, so bißl Yates Style!
> Aber läßt Du da eiskalt eine Rute rausschauen?
> Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Futteral? Als Daiwa Freund hier eine Vorstellung, gefällt mir persönlich auch und ist sehr verlockend, wenn da nur mein persönlicher Deal nicht wäre.



Dreigeteilte lange Matchrute, die schaut öfters mal aus dem Fenster. Ich bin bei diesem Thema nicht so eitel, weil alle anderen Feeder/Stippruten das Packmaß meines 1.50m langen Futteral nicht überschreiten. Prinzipiell wären mir 10cm lieber, aber gerne mit gleicher Außentasche und gediegenem Format. Große Futterale, wo der ganze Hausstand reinpasst, gehen komplett an meiner Welt vorbei.

Ich habe immer dabei:


2 Ruten
Kescherstab
2 Banksticks
Kescherkopf, außen befestigt
Setzkescherbankstick
Regenjacke*
Überwurfhose*
*Saisonal bedingt

Bei dieser Aufstellung kommt mir beispielsweise kein Viech von Futteral ins Haus mit 2m länge und Volumen für Haushaltsumzüge. Meine ganze Ausrüstung ist prinzipiell, auch wenn das immer keiner checkt, eine Zwischending von Roven und Ansitzangeln, da Radfahrer. (Zweimal Führerscheinprüfung durchgefallen, ich dachte immer, der Stern vom Benz ist ein Visier)

Ich muss den Markt mal sondieren. 1.60m, Außentasche für Stangengedönse und Kescherstab, mehr brauche ich nicht, wären ideal. Ich bin mit meinem 8 Jahre alten Futteral von Behr aber recht zufrieden.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dreigeteilte lange Matchrute, die schaut öfters mal aus dem Fenster. Ich bin bei diesem Thema nicht so eitel, weil alle anderen Feeder/Stippruten das Packmaß meines 1.50m langen Futteral nicht überschreiten. Prinzipiell wären mir 10cm lieber, aber gerne mit gleicher Außentasche und gediegenem Format. Große Futterale, wo der ganze Hausstand reinpasst, gehen komplett an meiner Welt vorbei.
> 
> Ich habe immer dabei:
> 
> 
> 2 Ruten
> Kescherstab
> 2 Banksticks
> Kescherkopf, außen befestigt
> Setzkescherbankstick
> Regenjacke*
> Überwurfhose*
> *Saisonal bedingt
> 
> Bei dieser Aufstellung kommt mir beispielsweise kein Viech von Futteral ins Haus mit 2m länge und Volumen für Haushaltsumzüge. Meine ganze Ausrüstung ist prinzipiell, auch wenn das immer keiner checkt, eine Zwischending von Roven und Ansitzangeln, da Radfahrer. (Zweimal Führerscheinprüfung durchgefallen, ich dachte immer, der Stern vom Benz ist ein Visier)
> 
> Ich muss den Markt mal sondieren. 1.60m, Außentasche für Stangengedönse und Kescherstab, mehr brauche ich nicht, wären ideal. Ich bin mit meinem 8 Jahre alten Futteral von Behr aber recht zufrieden.


Wenn das alte noch paßt, habe ich ja nichts gesagt.
Hab für mehrere Ruten auch nur so ein günstiges Teil, aber paßt eben auch vom Platz her. Etliche Aussentaschen, für Kescher, Sticks, Rod Pod, Feederspitzen, alles geht rein und findet Platz. Nur die Rutenbänder verabschieden sich langsam, sowie der Haupt Reissverschluss. Da rutschen die Ruten oben raus beim Transport. Aber hatte in letzter Zeit ja selten mehrere Ruten dabei, was sich aber nächstes Jahr eventuell ändert in der Häufigkeit.
Da finde ich das von Daiwa schon flexibel, gepolstert( auch beim Rad gut), alles hat Platz und verschiedene Größen. Leider nicht Deine gewünschten 1,60.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> gepolstert( auch beim Rad gut)



Das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären. Fährst du auf dem Rücken?


----------



## Hecht100+

Balzer Gummierter Setzkescher - Gerlinger.de

Wie wäre es mit dem, @Tuxedo75


----------



## Tricast

@Hecht100+ : Meiner Meinung nach nicht brauchbar da das Netz an den Ringen nicht geschützt ist und somit schnell entzwei geht. Aber nur meine Meinung.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der wird schon ne Weile halten. So sind doch die meisten(günstigen) Kescher gemacht.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären. Fährst du auf dem Rücken?


Ja klar, Trails, egal ob S0 oder höher, sowie rückwärts den Woodpecker und Esnos.  
Im Ernst, meinte zwecks Schlägen beim Fahren. Optisch fand ich die Polsterung für montierte Ruten stabil. Aber keine Ahnung ob Du Rad fährst, oder doch radelst.


----------



## Hecht100+

Heinz , da kannst du recht haben. Meiner ist von Behr, da habe ich 2 stück a 3 Meter mit Kabelbindern zusammen gebastelt, ich brauche ihn meistens wenn ich Fische hältern will damit die im Sommer schön tief im See schwimmen können. Kescher geht dann auf ca. 5 meter Tiefe runter.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Ach lieber Professor, für 2,64 € Unterschied nehme ich doch den besseren, oder? 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Balzer Gummierter Setzkescher - Gerlinger.de
> 
> Wie wäre es mit dem, @Tuxedo75



Danke für den Vorschlag  @Hecht100+ Aber da bin ich der Meinung von Heinz.

Echt ungünstig mit den Vorschriften der außergewöhnlichen Maße in Hessen.

Werde mir den Browning in 4m und eine neue Tasche bestellen. Er ist ja auch gummiert, was ich auch echt ganz gut finde. 

Hätte ja sein können dass hier jemand ein Kescher mit den Maßen im Gebrauch u d Erfahrung hat


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur feinen Shimano-Kurzfeeder, @Kneto ! Mit passenden aktuellen Shimano-Rollen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

Ne auch preislich interessante Rolle aus anderem Haus hab ich kürzlich erworben - ne MAP ACS Carptek 3000FD. Die kam mit ner vollwertigen Metall-E-Spule, Einzel- und Doppelkurbel. Die hat das ACS-System - die Spulen haben einen Schnurclip, der bei stärkerer Belastung die Schnur freigibt sowie einen normalen Schnurclip. So sollen Probleme vermieden werden, wenn ein sehr starker Fisch Schnur nimmt und man die Strippe nicht aus dem Clip gefummelt kriegt.
Für ne leichtere Feederrute oder ne Matche ne prima Rolle, so mein Eindruck bislang.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Schicke die Rolle doch mal an @Hecht100+ damit das Innenleben mal sachkundig inspiziert wird und wir auf belastbare Aussagen zurückgreifen können.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> @geomas : Schicke die Rolle doch mal an @Hecht100+ damit das Innenleben mal sachkundig inspiziert wird und wir auf belastbare Aussagen zurückgreifen können.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Gute Idee, Heinz: wenn ich so'n Getriebedingens aufschraube seh ich ja drein wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk. 
@Hecht100+ oder @Nordlichtangler hingegen wären sicher zu einer detaillierten Analyse fähig.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Gute Idee, Heinz: wenn ich so'n Getriebedingens aufschraube seh ich ja drein wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk.
> @Hecht100+ oder @Nordlichtangler hingegen wären sicher zu einer detaillierten Analyse fähig.


Bei Heiner ist die Rolle in guten Händen. Kannste nichts falsch machen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Bei Heiner ist die Rolle in guten Händen. Kannste nichts falsch machen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Na, erstmal werde ich sie nutzen. Zum Angeln sind meine Hände gut genug...
Falls es irgendwann zu einem Ükeltreffen kommen sollte kann ich solche Exoten gerne mal zur Begutachtung mitbringen.
Habe mich gestern mit einem Ükel unterhalten können, das war ne echt feine Sache. Hab sehr viel gelernt. Sein Tipp als Rolle für ne leichte Feeder wäre vermutlich ne Daiwa Legalis LT mit einem „D” vorne - also mit geringerer Übersetzung.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Gute Idee, Heinz: wenn ich so'n Getriebedingens aufschraube seh ich ja drein wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk.
> @Hecht100+ oder @Nordlichtangler hingegen wären sicher zu einer detaillierten Analyse fähig.


Ich selber mag die neueren Rollengetriebe auch nicht so gerne. Man muss echt aufpassen, was man macht. Und Ping, schon wieder ne Feder weggeflogen. Wo ist sie und wo kommt sie wieder hin?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, im lokalen großen Angelladen war heute gut was los. „Tütenmaden”, also größere Mengen, waren nicht mehr da. 
Werde morgen alle verwendbaren Maden aus dem Kühlschrank ins Jenseits befördern und in kleinen Portionen einfrieren. 
Die Pinkies als Lebendköder sind unterwegs. Der vielgeschmähte Wetterdienst verspricht Temperaturen von 6-7° für die kommenden Tage. Da kriege ich sicher ne kurze Angelsession auf die Reihe.


----------



## Jason

Wir versuchen auch noch für Sonntag Maden aufzutreiben. Wird schwierig, aber es gibt ja noch andere alternative 
Köder. Zur Not nehmen wir einen Wobbler.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Nachdem heute zusammen mit der letzten Kleinigkeit für meinen Wichtel noch ca. 20 Kleinteile für mich selbst eingetrudelt sind, war ich heute auch nochmal beim Händler meines Vertrauens. Pinkies gabs nicht, die hätte ich vorbestellen müssen, aber Maden 'soviel du willst'. Hab mich mit 1,5L eingedeckt, das sollte erstmal reichen. Außerdem noch etwas (Method-)Feederfutter und ein paar Dropshots fürs ultrafeine Pickern. Anschließend im Baumarkt noch ein paar Dinge für die winterliche Angelbastelei besorgt,. Jetzt sollte ich anglerisch für den Lockdown gerüstet sein. Mais, Brot, Tulip ist ja weiterhin verfügbar.


----------



## geomas

^ Und das Bier braust Du ja neuerdings selber. Was soll noch schiefgehen...


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich geht das gut: habe eben als finale pre-Zollunionsende-Aktion ne gebrauchte Rute im UK erworben. 
Da gabs ne Verwechslung bei den Bildern in der Beschreibung, mit etwas Glück bekomme ich ne klassische Rute im „Anwender-Zustand”, passend zu einer bereits im Bestand befindlichen Peitsche. 
Details wenn sie (hoffentlich) noch in diesem Jahr und heil eingetroffen ist.

Von den winzigen Drennan-Drahtkörben ist auch noch ne strategische Reserve auf dem Weg.


----------



## Tricast

Dann drücken wir Dir ganz fest die Daumen!!!!


----------



## Jason

@geomas, schon wieder ne Rute. Oje, wo soll das nur hinführen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> @geomas...Oje, wo soll das nur hinführen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das frag ich mich auch.


----------



## Tricast

Jedes gute Museum hat auch einen Fundus, oder etwa nicht?

Gruß Heinz

PS.: @geomas : Frag nicht so viel und vor allem nicht Dich selbst sondern geh Angeln.


----------



## geomas

Ja, angeln gehen werde ich sicher noch öfters dieses Jahr. Einige Pläne kann oder muß ich wohl abhaken, aber auch das ganz simple „Pietschen” kann ja Spaß machen. Und wie siehts beim „Team Hoope” aus? Das große Besteck mit Kiepen und so ist wohl gereinigt und für die kommende Saison verwahrt, aber die Hocker-Angelei ist doch noch drin, oder?


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Ist deine  MAP Carptek ACS eigentlich als Freilaufrolle ausgelegt? Scheint da beides möglich laut Bildern im Netz.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @geomas Ist deine  MAP Carptek ACS eigentlich als Freilaufrolle ausgelegt? Scheint da beides möglich laut Bildern im Netz.


Nein, ich habe das normale Frontbrems-Modell in ner 3000er Größe. Die beiden identischen flachen Aluspulen haben eine sehr geringe Schnurfassung, das gefällt mir. Die zusätzlich zur normalen Kurbel mitgelieferte Doppelkurbel auch.
Das Freilauf-Modell kenne ich nicht.

PS: ne Weile habe ich kleine Freilaufrollen gerne an den leichten Feederruten benutzt, das hat sich jetzt geändert. 
Eine DAM Quick Finessa 920FS (oder so ähnlich) war mein Favorit unter den Freilauf-Minis.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, bin auch heil wieder zurück von meiner letzten  Jobtour in diesem Jahr. Sie führte mich erst ins Münsterland, dann ins Ruhrgebiet von dort weiter nach Bonn und schließlich zurück. Da hier ja in den letzten Tagen das Stichwort Pinkies gefallen, dachte ich, es wäre gut, auch noch  ein zwei Döschen zu kaufen. Nächstes Fachgeschäft war die Angel Domäne in  Herne. War ne gute Idee, die Kreditkarte wurde anschließend mit 112 € belastet. Der Großteil davon ging für ein Hartcase drauf, das ich künftig, nein, nicht für Tackle, sondern für meine Kameras samt Zubehör nutzen werden. Ein paar Nubsies und natürlich die Pinkies kamen aber auch noch mit.


----------



## geomas

Teure Pinkies, Stephan! Glückwunsch zum Hardcase. Ich bin immer wieder mal am überlegen, ob ich ne große Kamera zum Angeln mitnehmen soll. Sinds bei Dir die Drohnen, die Schutz erfordern?


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> @geomas, schon wieder ne Rute. Oje, wo soll das nur hinführen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ihm wird nie langweilig, Mikado Spielen macht mit großen Stäbchen immer Spaß


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Teure Pinkies, Stephan! Glückwunsch zum Hardcase. Ich bin immer wieder mal am überlegen, ob ich ne große Kamera zum Angeln mitnehmen soll. Sinds bei Dir die Drohnen, die Schutz erfordern?


Nee, die Drohnen hatten ab Werk gute Transportbehausungen. Aber wegen dem stark angewachsenen zubehörbestand (Mics, Slider, Mattebox, LED-Leuchten usw.) war ich schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu meinem Fotorucksack. Zum Fischen schleppe ich das Zeugs aber eher selten mit. Beruflich mache ich deutlich mehr Videos.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder mal am überlegen, ob ich ne große Kamera zum Angeln mitnehmen soll.



Lass mal - deine Bilder mit den kleinen Knipsern sind schon dermaßen gut, das lässt sich doch wohl nicht mehr steigern..
Oder...?


----------



## rustaweli

Hier gehen ja wieder feine Sachen über den Ladentisch.
Eine feine Rute von @Kneto , teures Futter von @Wuemmehunter , wir freuen uns auf Bilder und Filme!
Dann wieder unser Rutensammler @geomas . Wieviel Ruten hast Du momentan eigentlich?  
Die Rolle finde ich interessant zwecks den Clips. Bisher hemmte mich auch immer was beim Einklippen und es gab ungute Gefühle. Finde ich gut durchdacht wenn es denn auch so auf Dauer funktioniert.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit Euren neuen Errungenschaften und laßt uns ein wenig daran teilhaben ab und an!


----------



## geomas

@rustaweli - haha, es sind zu viele Angelruten. Da werde ich ausdünnen müssen und möchte das auch.

@Wuemmehunter - danke für die Info. Das mit dem Zubehör für Foto/Video kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich habe neuerdings ne winzige LED-Leuchte (groß wie ein Handy), die ist absolut super für Nahaufnahmen aller Art, auch für bestimmte Portraits ist das Ding besser geeignet als viele Blitzgeräte.

@rhinefisher - die Qualität von Fotos läßt sich immer weiter steigern. Nur irgendwann stellt sich die Frage, ob man ne Kamera zum Angeln mitnimmt oder ne Angel zum Fotografieren. Deshalb ziehe ich den Hut vor denjenigen, die aufwändige Videos beim Angeln fertigen. Da steckt sehr viel mehr Arbeit drin, als man es beim Anschauen vermuten würde.





Seine Filme sind technisch nicht perfekt, aber er arbeitet an der Technik, probiert was aus (cooler Blickwinkel der „Bankstick-Kamera” für die Feederspitze) und die Inhalte sind ohnehin meist super.


----------



## Hecht100+

@geomas Hier ist sie als Freilaufrolle, Carptek ACS 4000 FS
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die hat auch diesen genialen Clip, mal schauen, man hat ja so wenige Rollen. **


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - haha, es sind zu viele Angelruten. Da werde ich ausdünnen müssen und möchte das auch.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter - danke für die Info. Das mit dem Zubehör für Foto/Video kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich habe neuerdings ne winzige LED-Leuchte (groß wie ein Handy), die ist absolut super für Nahaufnahmen aller Art, auch für bestimmte Portraits ist das Ding besser geeignet als viele Blitzgeräte.
> 
> @rhinefisher - die Qualität von Fotos läßt sich immer weiter steigern. Nur irgendwann stellt sich die Frage, ob man ne Kamera zum Angeln mitnimmt oder ne Angel zum Fotografieren. Deshalb ziehe ich den Hut vor denjenigen, die aufwändige Videos beim Angeln fertigen. Da steckt sehr viel mehr Arbeit drin, als man es beim Anschauen vermuten würde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seine Filme sind technisch nicht perfekt, aber er arbeitet an der Technik, probiert was aus (cooler Blickwinkel der „Bankstick-Kamera” für die Feederspitze) und die Inhalte sind ohnehin meist super.


Die Filme von Jamison schau ich mir auch gerne an, sein Englisch versteh ich ganz passabel und ich find ihn sympathisch. Der Blickwinkel von der Feederspitze aus gesehen ist super finde ich.


----------



## Tuxedo75

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hier gehen ja wieder feine Sachen über den Ladentisch.
> Eine feine Rute von @Kneto , teures Futter von @Wuemmehunter , wir freuen uns auf Bilder und Filme!
> Dann wieder unser Rutensammler @geomas . Wieviel Ruten hast Du momentan eigentlich?
> Die Rolle finde ich interessant zwecks den Clips. Bisher hemmte mich auch immer was beim Einklippen und es gab ungute Gefühle. Finde ich gut durchdacht wenn es denn auch so auf Dauer funktioniert.
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit Euren neuen Errungenschaften und laßt uns ein wenig daran teilhaben ab und an!



Die extra Wurf-Schnur-Clips gibt es auch bei anderen Marken (Balzer, Wychwood u.a.) und sind eine gute Sache.

Ansonsten kann man sich, wenn mit kampfstarken Fischen zu rechnen ist mit Feeder-Gum helfen.


----------



## Tricast

Ist hier schon einmal durchgekaut worden und statt Feedergum wird kleine Mädchen Haargummies verwendet. Die sollen ideal sein um die Schnur abzubremsen und wenn nötig auch reissen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Vechtefisch

Kennt ihr auch dieses gefühl das man zulange kein Wasser mehr gesehen hat und lange nicht mehr auf einen bissanzeiger gestarrt hat sei es eine Pose feeser Spitze ein hänger usw. Ich habe Entzug bin corona sei dank wider in der Heimat. Aber nach Holland ist gerade nicht möglich. Die anderen Gewässer in Deutschland sind nur mit dem Auto zuerreichen leider geht es mit dem Führerschein nicht voran auch wegen corona. Geräte Pflege und online Studium auf der sitzkiepe ist eben kein Ersatz. Um es kurz zu machen bin völlig unterangelt.


----------



## geomas

Oh Mist, @Vechtefisch - gibts denn gar kein legales Angel-Gewässer in Reichweite? 
Hier im Osten bekommt man hier und da für nen sehr schmalen Taler Karten für kommunale Gewässer (also Dorfteiche, Parkteiche...).


----------



## geomas

Lieber @Tricast - „Loom Bands” sind keinesfalls Haargummis für kleine (oder große) Mädchen, sondern Gummibänder zum Basteln von geschmackvollen Armbändern und ähnlichem Zierrat. Das muß man doch wissen, Heinz!

Nur darf man sich eben nicht Tag und Nacht auf irgendwelchen Friedfischangel-Internetseiten herumtreiben, sondern zur Erweiterung des Horizonts auch mal bei Strickmaus Jasmine und ihren Kolleginnen stöbern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @geomas Hier ist sie als Freilaufrolle, Carptek ACS 4000 FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362052
> 
> Die hat auch diesen genialen Clip, mal schauen, man hat ja so wenige Rollen. **



Scheußliches Machwerk.

Halt, Stopp: Ist ja ein Freilauf und keine Heckbremse. Ergo, bestimmt ne tolle Rolle!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs! Scheint bei Euch heute auch die Sonne? Nachdem sich der Nebel verzogen hat, ist am Himmel über Tarmstedt die Sonne rausgekommen. Das Blöde: Mein Auto stand in selbiger und jetzt haben plötzlich so viel Brummfliegen im Wagen. Woran das wohl wieder liegen mag ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach Jungs! Scheint bei Euch heute auch die Sonne? Nachdem sich der Nebel verzogen hat, ist am Himmel über Tarmstedt die Sonne rausgekommen. Das Blöde: Mein Auto stand in selbiger und jetzt haben plötzlich so viel Brummfliegen im Wagen. Woran das wohl wieder liegen mag ...



Fischereiaufseher im Kofferraum vergessen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ...plötzlich so viel Brummfliegen im Wagen. Woran das wohl wieder liegen mag ...



Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da wird wohl einigen die Flucht gelungen sein!


----------



## Vechtefisch

Ja doch aber ich habe keinen Führerschein fürs Auto nur mofa und Roller und dafür ist es zukalt. Meine fahrerlaubnis wurde mir geklaut inklusive Geldbörse. 
Mein Wahnsinn hat gerade zu geschlagen habe mir gerade eine ABU 506 Mk ll gekauft wollte doch mein Geld zusammen halten


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Nur darf man sich eben nicht Tag und Nacht auf irgendwelchen Friedfischangel-Internetseiten herumtreiben, sondern zur Erweiterung des Horizonts auch mal bei Strickmaus Jasmine und ihren Kolleginnen stöbern.



Du und Deine Frauengeschichten, jetzt ist es also aktuell die Strickmaus. Na dann viel Vergnügen mit Jasmine!  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Und das Bier braust Du ja neuerdings selber. Was soll noch schiefgehen...


In der Tat, heute wird der zweite Satz (ca. 3,5L) in Flaschen abgefüllt. Dabei war ich eigentlich nie so ein richtiger Biertrinker, aber selbstgemacht nach eigenen Vorlieben ist dann doch irgendwie was anderes. 



geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - haha, es sind zu viele Angelruten. Da werde ich ausdünnen müssen und möchte das auch.


"Ja, und ob ich mit dem Rauchen aufhören will. Gleich morgen, Wirklich. Ganz echt jetzt. Schwöre!"  
*kauft sich ne Stange Kippen


----------



## rustaweli

Method Feedern 
Nach ein paar Videos aus Langeweile stellt sich mir nun eine Rutenfrage.
Sehr oft wird auf spezielle MF Ruten hingewiesen zwecks der Aktion. Puffer, dünnere Schnüre, weniger Aussteiger. Normale Feederruten wären wohl weniger optimal, da sie nur in den Spitzen mitgehen und ansonsten zu hart wären.
Hm, wie seht Ihr das, Marketing oder schon richtig so?


----------



## Vechtefisch

Ich glaube das es schon Sinn macht habe das mf mal mit einem weichen Winkelpicker aus aber die Bisse sind mir zu brutal bin vor schreck von meiner Kiste gefallen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Aus meiner Sicht eine Idee der Vertriebsstrategen. Wenn Du eine vollparabolische Feederrute hast, hat die nicht nur in der Spitze Aktion sondern bis ins Handteil!
Ich habe mir in diesem Jahr auch mal einen Method-Stock gekauft, musste aber feststellen, dass sich der in der Aktion nicht wirklich von anderen Feederruten unterscheidet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es schon Sinn macht habe das mf mal mit einem weichen Winkelpicker aus aber die Bisse sind mir zu brutal bin vor schreck von meiner Kiste gefallen



Würdest du bitte in Sätzen schreiben?
Das liest sich besser und wir sind ja hier nicht bei whattsapp.
Danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich selbst brauche keine speziellen Ruten.
Die meisten MF Ruten sind mir zu weich und wabbelig.
Es gibt "Feederruten" ja vom leichten Picker bis zur xxh Heavy Rute und da findet jeder die richtige für sich und seine Ansprüche.

Ich benutze Feeerruten, die mir von Aktion, Lanänge WG usw. zusagen sowohl zum normalen Feedern als auch zum MF Feedern.

Der Gedanke dahinter, den Fisch erstmal in eine weiche Rute laufen zu lassen nachdem er sich selbst gehakt hat, ist verständlich aber mMn nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Vechtefisch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte in Sätzen schreiben?
> Das liest sich besser und wir sind ja hier nicht bei whattsapp.
> Danke!


Es tut mir leid leid werde in Zukunft darauf achten. Ich möchte schließlich das meine Beiträge, gut zu lesen sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.
Wir auch.


----------



## geomas

Ich sehe schon einen Sinn in speziellen Ruten für die (Match-) Angelei auf Karpfen (in „Match-Größe”) und anderen Angelteichbewohnern.
Die sind ja so weich, um alle Fluchten von relativ starken Fischen abzufedern und einem möglichen Ausschlitzen des Hakens vorzubeugen.
Die Parabolix Bomb ist so ne Rute, die wird schon von ner 30er Güster ziemlich krumm gezogen, hat aber immer noch Reserven für bessere Fische.

Den Gegensatz dazu bilden „Fluß-Feederruten”, die stehen wie ne 1.

Viele der Geräte-Trends seit Jahren kommen eben von der Insel, von den dortigen Wettkämpfen. Teilweise werden die Angelteiche ja nach den aktuellen Vorlieben der Matchangler angelegt („Snake-Lakes”). Und etliches davon kann man nicht einfach so an dt. Gewässer übertragen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> In der Tat, heute wird der zweite Satz (ca. 3,5L) in Flaschen abgefüllt. Dabei war ich eigentlich nie so ein richtiger Biertrinker, aber selbstgemacht nach eigenen Vorlieben ist dann doch irgendwie was anderes.


Das merke ich mir mal gut - als Liebhaber der Selberbraubiere


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Heute Nachmittag werde ich für zwei oder drei Stündchen ans Wasser kommen.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob es wieder so "total supi" wie am Samstag laufen wird, oder ob ich heute in der Lage bin wenigstens EINEN Fisch zu fangen.
Wenn ich doch nur wüsste WIE und auf WAS ich fischen soll.. .
Die größten Chancen hätte ich warscheinlich beim Specimen Hunting auf Grundeln...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Heute Nachmittag werde ich für zwei oder drei Stündchen ans Wasser kommen.
> Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob es wieder so "total supi" wie am Samstag laufen wird, oder ob ich heute in der Lage bin wenigstens EINEN Fisch zu fangen.
> Wenn ich doch nur wüsste WIE und auf WAS ich fischen soll.. .
> Die größten Chancen hätte ich warscheinlich beim Specimen Hunting auf Grundeln...



Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!



Bitte nur Einen, denn sonst verlässt sich der Eine auf den Anderen - und ich weiß wie das für mich endet...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - haha, es sind zu viele Angelruten. Da werde ich ausdünnen müssen und möchte das auch.


Bloß nicht übertreiben - Ingen Hastighet! 

Erstmal müssen die gut ausprobiert werden, gut begutachtet werden, dazu wäre ein *Ükel - Symposium*  genau richtig - wie Andal dass schon 2019 mal vorschlug.

So ein Treffen mit anschließenden Weiterreichen hätte einen Vielfachnutzen, gerade seltene Stücke oder ausgelaufene nicht mehr erhältliche Stücke sind eigentlich zu schade, um sie wie Perlen vor das ebay oder kleinanzeigen zu schmeißen ...

Vor allem darf man sich nicht vorschnell von eigentlich sehr hochklassigen Ruten trennen, die eigentlich nur einen blöden Aufbaufehler ab Werk haben, und wo die neuen Rutenprodukte durch die Bank weg immer mehr heftige Einsparfehler eingebaut bekommen.


----------



## Vechtefisch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Heute Nachmittag werde ich für zwei oder drei Stündchen ans Wasser kommen.
> Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob es wieder so "total supi" wie am Samstag laufen wird, oder ob ich heute in der Lage bin wenigstens EINEN Fisch zu fangen.
> Wenn ich doch nur wüsste WIE und auf WAS ich fischen soll.. .
> Die größten Chancen hätte ich warscheinlich beim Specimen Hunting auf Grundeln...



Grundeln habe ich noch nie gefangen. Aber Grundeln stehen ganz weit oben auf meiner Liste für das nächste Angel Jahr. Habe ein Gewässer gefunden wo sie vorkommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Habe ein Gewässer gefunden wo sie vorkommen.



Wo lebst Du denn, daß Du nach Grundel suchen musst...?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Viele der Geräte-Trends seit Jahren kommen eben von der Insel, von den dortigen Wettkämpfen. teilweise werden die Angelteiche ja nach den aktuellen Vorlieben der Matchangler angelegt („Snake-Lakes”). Und etliches davon kann man nicht einfach so an dt. Gewässer übertragen.


Vor allem darf man die Sache mit den hindernisfreien und vollkommen hakelfreien Badewannen nicht vergessen bzw. unterschätzen, da braucht man dann auch keine Power, um den Fisch wo fernzuhalten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Auch meine besten Wünsche für Dein heutiges Abenteuer. Mit einem. Specimen-Ansitz auf Grundeln könntest Du das Specimem Hunting hier in Deutschlang um ein neues Kapitel bereichern. Ich hoffe, Du bist Dir Deiner Verantwortung bewusst! Also, hol Dir die 15+ Grundeln.


----------



## Vechtefisch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wo lebst Du denn, daß Du nach Grundel suchen musst...?



Im Münsterland an der niederländischen Grenze. Bei uns auf dem Land brauchen solche Trends ein wenig länger. 
In unseren Niederungs flüssen habe ich bisher noch keine gefangen. Aber im niederländischen Kanalnetzt gibt es welche. Daher muss ich dahin.


----------



## geomas

Na dann viel Erfolg @Vechtefisch , wenn Du wieder reisen kannst!

Ich habe zwar mal miterlebt, wie ein älterer Herr ein paar km flußabwärts hier in Rostock innerhalb kurzer Zeit ne Menge Grundeln fing (stippte), selbst aber erst 2 Schwarzmundgrundeln geangelt - eine hier „vor der Haustür”, die andere in der Elbe. Mal sehen, ob ich es dieses Jahr noch mal probiere oder es auf 2021 schiebe.


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Method Feedern
> Nach ein paar Videos aus Langeweile stellt sich mir nun eine Rutenfrage.
> Sehr oft wird auf spezielle MF Ruten hingewiesen zwecks der Aktion. Puffer, dünnere Schnüre, weniger Aussteiger. Normale Feederruten wären wohl weniger optimal, da sie nur in den Spitzen mitgehen und ansonsten zu hart wären.
> Hm, wie seht Ihr das, Marketing oder schon richtig so?


Also... ich habe/hatte eins zwei Methodruten. Die sind schon wie geschrieben sehr sehr parabol und ich finde sie für meinen Stil auch deutlich zu schwabbelig. Ein Anschlag oder normales Feedern ist mit denen meist nicht wirklich möglich und auch das werfen fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach komisch an mit einer so weichen Rute. Anschlag ist bei Method Feedern ja eigentlich nicht nötig und weites werfen meistens auch nicht. Der große Vorteil liegt halt in der enormen Abfederung bei den teilweise heftigen Bissen und den Abfedern der Kopfstöße bei großen Fischen. Allerdings ist das bei manchen Ruten (ich beziehe mich hier auf meine Balzer Kodiac -  ja ja ich weiß   ) dermaßen extrem, das der Drill was von Kaugummi langziehen hat und auch nur ansatzweise Kontrolle anders aussieht. Mag bei extrem dünnen Schnüren hilfreich sein, fühlt sich für mich aber nicht gut an. Ich nehme dafür jetzt eher leichtere kurze  Feederruten oder leichte Allroundruten. Im Prinzip eigentlich völlig egal, da ich diese Methode gewässerbedingt fast immer als inaktive Zweitrute mit elektronischen Bissanzeiger verwende. Hat dann ab und an auch mal eine nette Überraschung gebracht zwischen den Grundelhorden...


----------



## skyduck

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Im Münsterland an der niederländischen Grenze. Bei uns auf dem Land brauchen solche Trends ein wenig länger.
> In unseren Niederungs flüssen habe ich bisher noch keine gefangen. Aber im niederländischen Kanalnetzt gibt es welche. Daher muss ich dahin.


na sei froh. oft sind diese Flüsschen auch, mit von Grundeln ungeliebten, weichen schlammigen Grund. Ich bin z.B. sehr froh, dass es in der Werse noch keine der Biester gibt... Zu Anfang ist das ja durchaus interessant und es kann auch echt Spaß machen auf Grundeln anzusitzen. Wenn es dann allerdings dermaßen Überhand nimmt wie in den Ruhrpott Gewässern und jeder Köder, bis zum Köfi von den Biestern direkt attackiert wird nervt es irgendwann nur noch, gerade wenn man gerne feiner auf Friedfische fischt...


----------



## Tuxedo75

Grundelfreie Flussabschnitte ? Ich dachte so etwas gibt's nur in Märchen...

Zum Thema MF-Rute, gehe da mit @geomas. Habe auch zwei Method Ruten zu Hause wobei ich meist nur eine davon verwende. 
Wenn mal mit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig Method-feedern betrieben wird (eine dann meist mit elektrischen Bissanzeiger) ist die aktive Rute auch eine sehr leichte "normale" Feeder-Rute mit einer fast parabolischen Aktion, die normal zum Rotaugen und Brassen feedern verwendet wird. 

Ich denke auch, es kommt immer auf den Typ Angler an, welche Anforderungen man an die Rute/Aktion/Drillspaß usw stellt. 
Die meisten Bisse sind doch sehr deutlich an egal welcher Spitze zu erkennen.


Im Prinzip ist ja das Method angeln nichts anderes als "modernes Festblei-Karpfenangeln im mini Format" und in dem Bereich gibt es ja auch div. verschiedene Vorlieben bei der Rutenwahl in anbetracht der Aktion.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mal eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit, verwendet ihr spezielle Werkzeuge zum Öffnen eurer Spaltbleie und wenn ja, welche?

Ganz früher habe ich das Blei unbekümmert mit den Zähnen geöffnet, wie wohl viele Angler in ihren Kinder- & Jugendzeiten. Heute bin ich zwar wesentlich schwerer als damals, allerdings hat das wohl eher weniger mit der aufgenommenen Menge Blei zu tun. Von daher, ich habe es überlebt und schwöre auch es nie wieder zu tun. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich dann die geschlossenen Spaltbleie mit einer Messerklinge wieder aufgepopelt, was aber ja auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei ist.

Dann habe ich mir eine kleine Dose mit speziellen Spaltbleien besorgt, welche oben am Spalt eine kleine Aussparung zum Öffnen durch die Fingernägel haben. Ähnlich der Splitshot Bleie etwa von Dinsmores. Die Dinger sind wirklich super, allerdings auch ganz schön teuer, dafür dass es auch nur Blei ist.

Zuletzt habe ich mir dann ein solches kleines "Spaltblei-Tool" besorgt, mit Zange zum Andrücken der Bleie auf der Schnur und einem Öffner. Allerdings ist dieses blaue Kunststoffteil nicht wirklich "sexy". Gibt es da etwas in ähnlicher Größe und vielleicht auch aus Edelstahl?







Was benutzt ihr für das Handling eurer Spaltbleie am Wasser? Noch immer die Zähne, eine Zange oder ein solches Tool?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Hecht100+

Beim Method-Feedern mit elektrischen Bißanzeiger ist es doch total egal, welche Rute man nimmt, klappt auch mit einer Spinnrute. Hauptsache der Methodkorb ist nicht zu groß und der Fisch kann so viel Schnur nehmen, das der Piepser auslöst. Ansonsten ist Methodfeedern mit einer passenden Rute und dem passenden Equipment eine feine Sache, es bleibt eben der Faktor Fisch. Und wenn dann 10 kg am anderen Ende ziehen, ist eine weiche Rute in meinen Augen manchmal nicht zu unterschätzen. Und beim Methodfischen sind bei mir immer mehr Überraschungen aufgetaucht als beim normalen Feedern. Deshalb würde ich eine parabolische Rute hierbei vorziehen.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Bankside Dreamer
Spitzzange aus dem Elektronikbereich. Hilft auch als Hakenloeser fuer extreme Fälle im kleinen Fisch.


----------



## geomas

@Bankside Dreamer - die meisten der Spaltbleie in meinem Bestand haben die Aussparung zum leichteren Öffnen. Von Cresta* gibts ne praktische Zange speziell für die „Splitshots”, die hab ich und nutze sie ganz gerne. Heinz hat (glaub ich) die Stonfo-Bleizange.


*) „Cresta Splitshot Tool”, etwa 8€


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit, verwendet ihr spezielle Werkzeuge zum Öffnen eurer Spaltbleie und wenn ja, welche?
> 
> Ganz früher habe ich das Blei unbekümmert mit den Zähnen geöffnet, wie wohl viele Angler in ihren Kinder- & Jugendzeiten. Heute bin ich zwar wesentlich schwerer als damals, allerdings hat das wohl eher weniger mit der aufgenommenen Menge Blei zu tun. Von daher, ich habe es überlebt und schwöre auch es nie wieder zu tun.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich dann die geschlossenen Spaltbleie mit einer Messerklinge wieder aufgepopelt, was aber ja auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei ist.
> 
> Dann habe ich mir eine kleine Dose mit speziellen Spaltbleien besorgt, welche oben am Spalt eine kleine Aussparung zum Öffnen durch die Fingernägel haben. Ähnlich der Splitshot Bleie etwa von Dinsmores. Die Dinger sind wirklich super, allerdings auch ganz schön teuer, dafür dass es auch nur Blei ist.
> 
> Zuletzt habe ich mir dann ein solches kleines "Spaltblei-Tool" besorgt, mit Zange zum Andrücken der Bleie auf der Schnur und einem Öffner. Allerdings ist dieses blaue Kunststoffteil nicht wirklich "sexy". Gibt es da etwas in ähnlicher Größe und vielleicht auch aus Edelstahl?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362168
> 
> 
> Was benutzt ihr für das Handling eurer Spaltbleie am Wasser? Noch immer die Zähne, eine Zange oder ein solches Tool?
> 
> Besten Dank!




Son blaues Teil hab ich auch und benutzte es kaum.
Es gibt auch  Metallldinger aber ich hab sie nicht. Vielleicht willst du sowas mal versuchen?








						FTM Bleiknipser Bleizange  klein & handlich Länge 6 cm (1205021)  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie FTM Bleiknipser Bleizange  klein & handlich Länge 6 cm (1205021) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						10140510 Trabucco XPS Präzisionsbleizange Zangenhalter Karpfenangeln  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 10140510 Trabucco XPS Präzisionsbleizange Zangenhalter Karpfenangeln in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Bankside Dreamer: Ich habe und nutze auch das eher unsexy daherkommende Teil, dass Du auch hast. Zum aufsplitten ist es wirklich brauchbar, zum festdrücken nehme ich dann doch lieber die Zähne.  Aber was schönes aus Edelstahl? Das perfekte Geschenk für den Posenangler, der schon alles hat ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Professor Tinca:
Vielen Dank für diese Hinweise!  
Die Trabucco Bleizange lässt augenscheinlich leider einen Öffner vermissen, allerdings schaut der andere Bleiknipser schon recht vielversprechend aus.
Der Bleiknipser scheint ja aus Metall zu sein, lediglich mit Griffschalen aus Kunstsstoff / Gummi. Kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Tobias85

Also an meine Zähne kommt mir kein Blei    Seit ich die Dinsmore Soft Shots habe, nehme ich zum zudrücken nur noch die Finger (wenn's mal nicht stramm genug sitzt, kann man ja immer noch die Zange zu Hilfe nehmen) und dass Lösen mache ich weiterhin gerne mit einer Taschenmesserklinge und bin damit ehrloch gesgt ziemlichzufrieden. Habe jetzt nicht das Bedürfnis, daran was ändern zu müssen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dinsmore Soft Shots habe



Die sind sehr weich, allerdings fliegen die auch bei Anhieb und Drill schnell mal von der Schnur oder verrrutschen einfach. Ich hab noch nie so viel Bleie während des Angelns nachklemmen müssen wie mit diesem Zeug.


----------



## geomas

#zange

Die lütte Zange im Victorinox „Angler” ist übrigens ziemlich brauchbar, gerade für Kleinarbeiten. 
Und für solche Basteleien meiner Meinung nach besser geeignet als manche billigen Angler- oder Lösezangen.


----------



## Tricast

Beim Method Feedern handelt es sich doch offenbar um eine Festbleimontage und da würde doch eine


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Son blaues Teil hab ich auch und benutzte es kaum.
> Es gibt auch  Metallldinger aber ich hab sie nicht. Vielleicht willst du sowas mal versuchen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTM Bleiknipser Bleizange  klein & handlich Länge 6 cm (1205021)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie FTM Bleiknipser Bleizange  klein & handlich Länge 6 cm (1205021) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10140510 Trabucco XPS Präzisionsbleizange Zangenhalter Karpfenangeln  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 10140510 Trabucco XPS Präzisionsbleizange Zangenhalter Karpfenangeln in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Die von FTM kannte ich noch nicht, aber die sollte man sich mal anschauen. Und die von Trabucco ist nur gedacht um die zylindrischen Styl-Bleie zusammen zu drücken.
Die "blaue Bleizange" haben wir und benutzen die auch. Wichtig ist nur, die muß von Stonfo sein alles andere ist meistens Murks. Leider sind die beiden Blechenden zum zusammen drücken der Bleie etwas lapprig aber um die Bleie etwas zu öffnen um sie verschieben zu können reichen sie aus.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit, verwendet ihr spezielle Werkzeuge zum Öffnen eurer Spaltbleie und wenn ja, welche?
> 
> Ganz früher habe ich das Blei unbekümmert mit den Zähnen geöffnet, wie wohl viele Angler in ihren Kinder- & Jugendzeiten. Heute bin ich zwar wesentlich schwerer als damals, allerdings hat das wohl eher weniger mit der aufgenommenen Menge Blei zu tun. Von daher, ich habe es überlebt und schwöre auch es nie wieder zu tun.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich dann die geschlossenen Spaltbleie mit einer Messerklinge wieder aufgepopelt, was aber ja auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei ist.
> 
> Dann habe ich mir eine kleine Dose mit speziellen Spaltbleien besorgt, welche oben am Spalt eine kleine Aussparung zum Öffnen durch die Fingernägel haben. Ähnlich der Splitshot Bleie etwa von Dinsmores. Die Dinger sind wirklich super, allerdings auch ganz schön teuer, dafür dass es auch nur Blei ist.
> 
> Zuletzt habe ich mir dann ein solches kleines "Spaltblei-Tool" besorgt, mit Zange zum Andrücken der Bleie auf der Schnur und einem Öffner. Allerdings ist dieses blaue Kunststoffteil nicht wirklich "sexy". Gibt es da etwas in ähnlicher Größe und vielleicht auch aus Edelstahl?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362168
> 
> 
> Was benutzt ihr für das Handling eurer Spaltbleie am Wasser? Noch immer die Zähne, eine Zange oder ein solches Tool?
> 
> Besten Dank!


Bin auch auf Dinsmore Bleie umgestiegen (die normalen), sind auf jeden Fall leichter zu öffnen als die alten die ich hatte. Allerdings sind die auch schon 20 Jahre alt   ,
weiss jetzt nicht ob die aktuellen Bleie die es im Angelladen gibt immer noch so widerspenstig sind. 
Auf jeden Fall öffne ich die Dinsmore indem ich eine Seite des Bleies mit meiner Hakenlöserzange (Arterienklemme) festhalte und dann mit dem Fingernagel das Blei öffne. 
Beim öffnen mit einem Messer würde ich ein stumpfes empfehlen, abgerutscht ist man schnell und bei einem scharfen Messer ist schnell eine Sehne durchtrennt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Racklinger schrieb:


> Beim öffnen mit einem Messer würde ich ein stumpfes empfehlen, abgerutscht ist man schnell und bei einem scharfen Messer ist schnell eine Sehne durchtrennt


Letzteres gilt es natürlich zu verhindern und wenn das Messer von vornherein bereits stumpf ist, dann braucht man sich beim Bleiaufspalten auch keine Sorgen mehr bezüglich einer abnehmenden Qualität der Klinge zu machen. Eine Win-win-Situation quasi.


----------



## Tricast

Wir verwenden an unseren Montagen die Stotz-Bleie und Dinsmore-Bleie habe ich nur für die Trotting-Montage mit Avon-Pose (Klapphocker-Angeln) oder um die größeren am Hakenboden zu klemmen beim Ausbleien.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir verwenden an unseren Montagen die Stotz-Bleie und Dinsmore-Bleie habe ich nur für die Trotting-Montage mit Avon-Pose (Klapphocker-Angeln) oder um die größeren am Hakenboden zu klemmen beim Ausbleien.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Also die _"Daumenspalter"_ eher für flexible Spezialanwendungen, wozu man das Trotting - mit seinen ständig wechselnden Gegebenheiten - ja zweifelsohne zählen kann. 

Zusammenfassend lässt sich also sagen, dass zwar so gut wie jeder Angler Spaltbleie nach wie vor benutzt, sich das Handling damit aber individuell bei jedem unterscheidet. Zangen, Klemmen, Messer, Daumen und auch die guten alten Zähne - alles ist im Einsatz.

Macht irgendwer eigentlich einen Hype um diese bleifreien Bleie? Also auch dort wo sie eigentlich nicht vorgeschrieben sind?
Welche Länder waren das noch gleich, in denen Bleihaltiges beim Angeln verboten ist? Zählte Dänemark nicht mittlerweile auch dazu?

Ich denke Spaltblei in einer vernünftiger Qualität - eventuell noch mit dieser Aussparung zum leichten Öffnen per Daumennagel versehen - sind nach wie vor eine gute Sache. Sie sind maximal wieder verwendbar und solange es sich dabei nicht um zu weiche Mischungen handelt, fliegen sie auch nicht von alleine davon. Abrisse zähle ich hier mal nicht mit, da bleibt ja leider immer etwas Geraffel unter der Wasseroberfläche zurück. Sollten irgendwann tatsächliche Alternativen angeboten werden, die auch preislich attraktiv sind, dann sehe ich allerdings auch keinen Grund nicht darauf umzusteigen.

Was Grundbleie anbelangt, ich denke hier kann man schon eher zu bleifreien / ungiftigen Alternativen greifen. Im Grunde kann (auf dem Grunde) ja alles Gewichtige verwendet werden, welches sich irgendwie gleitend oder sonst wie auf der Schnur befestigen lässt. Beim Posenangeln, mit dem ständigen feinen Austarieren der Posen, lässt sich so etwas glaube ich nicht so einfach umsetzen. Schrot- bzw. Spaltbleie erscheinen mir hier nach wie vor konkurrenzlos. Alternativlos sicherlich nicht, denn es gibt ja mittlerweile anderes Zeug aber konkurrieren kann das mit dem guten alten Blei sicherlich noch nicht.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für Eure Meinungen zwecks MF Ruten. Also geht die Tendenz doch eher dahin, das passende Feeder auch ihren Job machen. Dachte ich und hoffte es auch.
Blei
Also ich nutze keine Zangen. Ich schliesse sie mit Zähnen, und öffne vorsichtig mit einem feinen Messer.
Was bleifrei angeht, so nehme ich bei ganz leichten "Durchlaufmontagen" auch bleifrei, sprich Tungsten. Sind schön klein, fliegen gut und sind äußerst leise. Bewege mich da in Bereichen 3,5 - 5,5 Gramm. Hab die sowieso immer durch das Finesse Spinnen und nutze die auch gern beim feinen Feedern, Pickern in den Nebenarmen.
Finde die gut.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind sehr weich, allerdings fliegen die auch bei Anhieb und Drill schnell mal von der Schnur oder verrrutschen einfach. Ich hab noch nie so viel Bleie während des Angelns nachklemmen müssen wie mit diesem Zeug.



Ab und zu rutscht auch bei mir mal eine nach, aber ich klemme ja auch nur mit den Fingern und für solche Fälle gibts dann eben die Zange. Mich persönlich stört das auch gar nicht, weil ich seitdem ich die Super Soft Shots nutze praktisch keine Schnurbeschädigungen mehr feststellen kann. 

#bleifei
aus letzgenanntem Grund bevorzuge ich bei Schroten immer noch echtes Blei. Die Ersatzmaterialien sollen meines Wissens härter und damit weniger Schnurschonend sein. Außerdem gab es mal eine Übersichtsstudie dazu, bei der die verwendeten Ersatzlegierungen darauf getestet wurden, was sie denn ans Wasser abgeben. Da waren meine ich auch einige unschöne Schwermetalle bei. Müsste man mal raussuchen.
Fürs leichte Ledgern würd ich mir gerne mal ein paar Steine mit Ösen/Dropshot-Ösen versehen. Das wäre nicht nur bleifrei, sondern auch gleich gut getarnt.


----------



## skyduck

#Blei

ich nehme mittlerweile die Preston Non-Toxic Shot Top-Ups (was ein Name). Sind halt gut zur Natur und sehr gut, auch mit (meinen) Wurstfinger zuzudrücken und wieder zu öffnen. Ja sind recht teuer aber ich habe einfach nur sortenrein die gekauft die ich wirklich nutze. Da die wirklich null schaden und Abnutzung nehmen verwende ich sie immer wieder, wo ich andere billige wegen Kanten und ähnliches längst entsorgt hätte. Ich glaube untern Strich tut sich das dann nicht viel und warum sollte man nicht bleifrei sein wenn es problemlos passt, ist ja nicht so, dass man sonst am Tackle spart...

Edit: härter und unfreundlich zur Schnur kann ich hier nicht feststellen oder bestätigen

Wetterausicht: Samstag 12-13 Grad mit Sonnenschein. Da muss ich zusehen, dass ich doch noch einmal loskomme...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Fürs leichte Ledgern würd ich mir gerne mal ein paar Steine mit Ösen/Dropshot-Ösen versehen. Das wäre nicht nur bleifrei, sondern auch gleich gut getarnt.



Und vor allem wären sie dann selbst gebaut. Es müssen ja nicht immer nur Posen sein, jeder kann irgendwo kreativ tätig werden. Solche Steinbleie habe ich auch auf dem Zettel, bisher aber noch keine hergestellt. Ideen dazu habe ich allerdings schon entwickelt. Etwa ein Tiroler Hölzl, mit auswechselbarem Stein und Bambus oder Chinaschilf für den nötigen Auftrieb. Auf Zierwicklungen würde ich in diesem Fall aber dann wohl doch verzichten...



...also vielleicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Brrr - war doch ganz schön kalt.. 
Und herrlich erfolglos...
War ich doch schon wieder zu blöde auch nur den kleinsten Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn man der weltbeste Angler ist, dann darf Mann auch mal schneidern. Hoffentlich hast Du dieses bekannte Lied auch beim Weggang vom Gewässer gesungen, das ist nämlich wichtig für den Fangerfolg beim nächsten mal an der Stelle.  

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

skyduck schrieb:


> Wetterausicht: Samstag 12-13 Grad mit Sonnenschein. Da muss ich zusehen, dass ich doch noch einmal loskomme...


Ich auch!   
Samstag endet die 10 Tage Quarantäne. Dem Herrn sei Dank, alle wohl auf und wieder "frei"! In aller Frühe einen Familienspaziergang um drei nebeneinander liegende Seen der neuen Gewässer, einkaufen und nachmittags ganz einfach auf Rotaugen pickern. 14er Schnur, kleinste Häkchen und Made/Caster. Langsam den Abschied einläuten und einfach geniessen.
Wird wirklich Zeit für frische Luft, im Hirn sowie der Seele.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na, wenigstens konntest Du etwas Vitamin D tanken, das ist gaaaaannnnnzzz wichtig in dieser meist trüben Jahres Zeit. Schade, dass es nicht mit den Specimen-Grundeln geklappt hat, lieber @rhinefisher. Aber auch die anderen großen Specimen Hunter und die weniger großen Möchtegernhunter wie ich kämpfen mit Schneidertagen. 
Ich will am Samstag wieder los und endlich mit der Winterangelei am kleinen Fluss beginnen. Meine vor einigen Wochen gelieferte 1000er Legalis habe ich jetzt endlich mit einer feinen 0,14er von Stroft bespult. By the Way: Wie bespult ihr Eure Rollen? Ich leihe mir immer Ferdis Saufnapf fülle ihn mit Wasser und lege da die Spule rein.  Ferdi ist dann immer hocherfreut darüber, dass es jetzt auch in Papas Angel-, Schlaf- und Arbeitszimmer Wasser gibt. Hinterher muss ich dann feudeln.


----------



## rustaweli

Hab einen Metallstab in einem großen Pflanzentopf. Da spieße ich die Schnur auf, Rolle an die Rute und gebe den Druck zwecks gewünschter Festigkeit durch Schnur in Fingern und am Blank.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> By the Way: Wie bespult ihr Eure Rollen?



Ich steck 'nen Bolzen durch die Spule und spanne den im Schraubstock ein.
So kann sich die Spule frei drehen.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> na sei froh. oft sind diese Flüsschen auch, mit von Grundeln ungeliebten, weichen schlammigen Grund. Ich bin z.B. sehr froh, dass es in der Werse noch keine der Biester gibt... Zu Anfang ist das ja durchaus interessant und es kann auch echt Spaß machen auf Grundeln anzusitzen. Wenn es dann allerdings dermaßen Überhand nimmt wie in den Ruhrpott Gewässern und jeder Köder, bis zum Köfi von den Biestern direkt attackiert wird nervt es irgendwann nur noch, gerade wenn man gerne feiner auf Friedfische fischt...


Na da bist du aber selten an der Werse unterwegs.
Die wandern von der Ems die Werse rauf und Runter.
Sind zwar noch nicht so häufig vorhanden wie im Kanal,aber selbst aus dem Emmerbach und der Angel kommen die in die Werse.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> By the Way: Wie bespult ihr Eure Rollen?



Ich lasse die Schnur beim Bespulen der Rolle gerne leicht gespannt durch ein dickeres / schwereres Buch laufen oder unterdurch. Bei Bedarf nehme ich noch ein Handtuch dazwischen, damit die Schnur nirgends einschneidet. Mit Wasser habe ich in diesem Fall noch nicht gearbeitet, weiß aber um diese Methode. Bisher habe ich jedoch keine "Großspulen" verwendet - so wie auf deinem Foto zu sehen - sondern eher diese flachen "Eine Rolle voll" Spulen.

Hilft mir jedoch jemand beim Aufspulen, so heißt es für diese Person Kugelschreiber und heißer Daumen. Aber warum soll schließlich auch nur mein Daumen auf der hoffentlich später kreischenden Centrepin leiden?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja ja @Tricast  - die Marseillaise , meine ständige Begleiterin....
Aber "Weltbester Angler" gefällt mir...  

Blei:
Da habe ich es vor einigen Wochen echt nicht geschafft, ein Dinsmores auf 0,15 Stroft Fluo, zum klemmen zu bringen..
Eigentlich klemme und entklemme ich einfach mit den Fingern.
Ansonsten wie von @skyduck beschrieben: Sortenrein kaufen - seitdem hat sich mein Bleiverbrauch halbiert.

Schnur:
Die lasse ich durch ein Buch laufen und gebe während des Aufspulens immer wieder einige Tropfen Wasser auf die Rollenspule, damit die Schnur nicht vorzeitig austrocknet.. .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schnur:
> Die lasse ich durch ein Buch laufen und gebe während des Aufspulens immer wieder einige Tropfen Wasser auf die Rollenspule, damit die Schnur nicht vorzeitig austrocknet.. .



Und ich Idiot habe vorher immer das ganze Buch gewässert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Aber auch die anderen großen Specimen Hunter und die weniger großen Möchtegernhunter wie ich kämpfen mit Schneidertagen.



Der ist gut... 
Ich bin eher der totale Specimen Idiot - ernsthaft; sobald ich versuche gezielt auf eine Art zu fischen, fange garantiert alles Andere..


----------



## geomas

Ich leg die Schnurspule ins mit Wasser gefüllte Waschbecken (oder nen Eimer) und spule sie dann, durch Zeigefinger und Daumen laufend, auf.
Hab zwei alte kurze Spinnruten, deren Handteil die Rolle hält, die Schnur läuft durch den Leitring, dann die Finger zur Rolle.


----------



## rustaweli

Was habt Ihr mit dem Wasser?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr mit dem Wasser?



Etwas Spüli nimmt ein wenig die Oberflächenspannung heraus, damit der zuvor dazugegebene Tropfen Salatöl zu Boden sinkt.
Erzeugt man zusätzlich noch einen linksdrehenden - wichtig ist die Richtung - Strudel, so hat dieses ebenfalls keinen Effekt.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich steck 'nen Bolzen durch die Spule und spanne den im Schraubstock ein.
> So kann sich die Spule frei drehen.


Ersetze Bolzen durch langen Schraubenzieher und Schraubstock durch einen Stapel Bücher an der Tischkante, so mach ichs  So freidrehende Spulen mag ich nicht, weil da ja gerne nochmal irgendwelche Grate dran sind und ich möchte mir die Schnur nicht gleich beim Aufspulen anscheuern.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Grundelfreie Flussabschnitte ? Ich dachte so etwas gibt's nur in Märchen...


Hallo,
bei uns in der Mitte von Deutschland ((Harzvorland) gibt es auch noch keine Grundeln.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr mit dem Wasser?



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - der Tipp mit dem Wasser ist ja häufiger irgendwo zu lesen - dann bremst das Wasser die freie Rotation der Spule etwas und "schmiert" zugleich die Schnur, so dass es zu weniger Reibung beim Aufspulen kommt. Die nötige Schnurspannung wird aber wohl nach wie vor mit Daumen und Zeigefinger erzeugt, so dass die Schnur nicht zu lose aufgespult wird.

Wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben, habe ich das so jedoch selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, wohl macht es aber Sinn.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr mit dem Wasser?


Das Wasser macht die Monofile geschmeidiger und hat auch einen kühlenden Effekt.


----------



## Slappy

Vechtefisch schrieb:


> Grundeln habe ich noch nie gefangen. Aber Grundeln stehen ganz weit oben auf meiner Liste für das nächste Angel Jahr. Habe ein Gewässer gefunden wo sie vorkommen.





skyduck schrieb:


> na sei froh. oft sind diese Flüsschen auch, mit von Grundeln ungeliebten, weichen schlammigen Grund. Ich bin z.B. sehr froh, dass es in der Werse noch keine der Biester gibt... Zu Anfang ist das ja durchaus interessant und es kann auch echt Spaß machen auf Grundeln anzusitzen. Wenn es dann allerdings dermaßen Überhand nimmt wie in den Ruhrpott Gewässern und jeder Köder, bis zum Köfi von den Biestern direkt attackiert wird nervt es irgendwann nur noch, gerade wenn man gerne feiner auf Friedfische fischt...





Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Grundelfreie Flussabschnitte ? Ich dachte so etwas gibt's nur in Märchen...





kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns in der Mitte von Deutschland ((Harzvorland) gibt es auch noch keine Grundeln.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


wie, es gibt immer noch Ecken ohne Grundeln? Wer welche fangen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. Hier fängt man fasst nur noch Grundeln. Und ja, auch jetzt bei dauerhaften Temperaturen unter 5° und im dunkeln
Aus diesem Grund und weil das andere angeln ebenfalls sehr schlecht läuft hier, werde ich mir keine neue Karte holen. Jetzt überlege ich ob ich mal an nen großen Fluß gehe nächstes Jahr. Da gibt es ja auch was in der "Nähe".


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> wie, es gibt immer noch Ecken ohne Grundeln? Wer welche fangen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. Hier fängt man fasst nur noch Grundeln. Und ja, auch jetzt bei dauerhaften Temperaturen unter 5° und im dunkeln
> Aus diesem Grund und weil das andere angeln ebenfalls sehr schlecht läuft hier, werde ich mir keine neue Karte holen. Jetzt überlege ich ob ich mal an nen großen Fluß gehe nächstes Jahr. Da gibt es ja auch was in der "Nähe".


Ich habe bei uns im Vereinsflüsschen auch noch keine Grundeln gefangen. Aber ich hab schon Aale rausgezogen, die hatten vorher welche verspeist. Und das in über 10 Jahren. Woran das wohl liegt? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr mit dem Wasser?



Mono ist Hygroskopisch und etwas Wasser verhindert das vorzeitige Austrocknen der Schnur.
Die größten Feinde von Nylon sind UV-Strahlung und Wassermangel...

PS: Wenn ihr mal mit älterer Schnur angeln müsst oder gar wollt, kann das über Nacht einlegen in lauwarmes Wasser mit nem Tropfen Spülmittel, wahre Wunder wirken.


----------



## geomas

So, heute kamen die Pinkies aus Minden und wachen hoffentlich bald auf.
Die Maden und Caster warten noch auf den Tiefkühler, das portionsweise Einfrieren soll nun definitiv morgen geschehen.

Nach einer Online-Anfrage bekam ich übrigens am Montag einen sehr netten Anruf von einem gewissen Herrn Schlögl. Von ihm kamen heute (neben zwei Überschub-Feederspitzen von Browning) zwei kleine Futtersiebe nebst sehr praktischer Schale mit Deckel. Die Siebe sind viel kleiner (Durchmesser etwa 23cm) als die normalen großen Rundsiebe, sehr handlich und werden definitiv noch 2020 an der Warnow zum Einsatz kommen.
Hab so ein Korum „EVA Groundbait and Riddle Set”, aber dessen „Riddle” ist sehr weitmaschig. Die Schlöglschen Mini-Siebe passen da prima rein und alternativ auch so in die meisten (nicht superkleinen) Angeltaschen.
Also bis jetzt bin ich begeistert. Für die geringen Futtermengen, die ich jetzt im Winter verwenden würde, sind die großen Schüsseln/Eimer/Siebe einfach deutlich überdimensioniert.


----------



## kuttenkarl

habe mir zum aufspulen eine Vorrichtung gebaut. Auf einer Grundplatte 2 Aluprofi geschraubt (sieht aus wie ein U), zwei 8,,5mm Löcher durch die Profile gebohrt. M8 Gewindestange durch eines der Löcher geschoben, Schnurspule draufgeschoben und mit einer Druckfeder eine Vorspannung erzeugt. Rolle an einem Rutenunterteil schrauben und Schnur aufspulen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tricast

Und wie / wo hast Du den Wasserbehälter befestigt um die Mono zu befeuchten?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

...unter die Dusche stellen und Wasser Marsch!


----------



## Tuxedo75

Ich finde gerade bei etwas dickeren monofilen Schnüren (ab 0,30) bringt ein etwas längeres wässern vor dem bespulen doch einiges in Hinblick auf die Geschmeidigkeit und Schnurverlegung.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ein mächtiges Petri Heil an alle Fischer & Fänger der letzen Zeit !!!
Der Ükel rennt mal wieder, wird mir immer wieder bewusst wenn ich ne Weile nicht online war


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> So, heute kamen die Pinkies aus Minden und wachen hoffentlich bald auf.


Geo! Du hattest schonmal erwähnt, dass du dir dort Maden und/oder Pinkies bestellt hast. Der Laden ist ja nicht weit weg von mir (die meisten Gewässer liegen sogar um Minden), vielleicht lässt sich da auch was mit Abholung an der Haustür organisieren. Das würde mich unabhängig von meinen bisherigen Vorräten und von Versandzeiten machen. 



Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade bei etwas dickeren monofilen Schnüren (ab 0,30) bringt ein etwas längeres wässern vor dem bespulen doch einiges in Hinblick auf die Geschmeidigkeit und Schnurverlegung.


Wie lange lässt du die Schnur denn einweichen? Und dann mit Spüli, damit das Wasser auch bis in die tieferen Lagen auf der Spule durchkommt? Bei dünnen Schnüren habe ich nie Probleme, aber die dicken sind in der Tat oft etwas widerspenstig.


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - ich hatte Dich im Hinterkopf, als ich Minden erwähnte. Das Geschäft firmiert jetzt wohl (bei ebay) unter EasyZoo.
Wäre natürlich prima, wenn Du da als „Nachbar” einen Deal machen könntest.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - ich hatte Dich im Hinterkopf, als ich Minden erwähnte. Das Geschäft firmiert jetzt wohl (bei ebay) unter EasyZoo.
> Wäre natürlich prima, wenn Du da als „Nachbar” einen Deal machen könntest.


Die sind auch unter proinsects.com direkt zu erreichen, haben sogar ne Festnetznummer, da werde ich bei Bedarf mal direkt anrufen. Da es sich um einen Großhändler handelt nehme ich an, dass mein Angelladen nur 1km weiter seine Ware auch von da bezieht und die Maden meines Händlers sind immer erstklassig.


----------



## geomas

Ja, genau, meine letzte Bestellung Ende 2019 lief noch unter dem alten Namen. Bei ebay und dem Bewertungssystem dort kann es für jemanden, der mit Lebendködern (oder generell verderblicher Ware) handelt schnell schwierig werden. Vermutlich deshalb der neue ebay-Shop.


----------



## Matthias_R

Mal was anderes: ich gehe ja nicht oft feedern. Wenn, mische ich mir direkt am Wasser etwas Fertigfutter, und fertig.  Ich sehe und lese, dass viele das Futter sieben.  Was bringt das? Ohne sieben können sich doch die feinen Bestandteile als Wolke lösen und Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen, das etwas gröbere bleibt eher liegen und hält die Fische am Platz.  
Hat letztens jedenfalls funktioniert,  2 h angeln, nach 20 min der erste, und dann, mit kurzen Pausen dazwischen,  Schlag auf Schlag.  Rotaugen bis 35 cm. Die meisten um die 31.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich steck 'nen Bolzen durch die Spule und spanne den im Schraubstock ein.
> So kann sich die Spule frei drehen.



So mach ichs auch, Schraubenzieher, ich korrigiere Schraubendreher, durch die Spule und eingespannt. Vor der Rolle hab ich dann meist noch ein Handtuch zum gleichmäßigen Aufspulen.

@Wuemmehunter
Viel Erfolg beim Winterlichen Ansitz am kleinen Fluß. Wie auch schon in der Vergangenheit bringst du mich wider auf die Idee das selbe zu machen 
Trotten am Umgehungsbach mit der Semmelflocke auf Aitel.......bei diesem Satz könnte cih jetzt schon dahinschmelzen.


#Weihnachtsprojekt

Gestern bekam ich meine Lieferung von CMW, über die Tage werde ich beginnen eine etwas ältere Angelrute neu zu wickeln und fürs Frühjahr flott zu machen. Passend dazu wirds dann noch die entsprechende Pose geben. Wegen der Rolle bin ich noch am überlegen ob es eine 70er oder 80er Jahre wird.
Alles soll auf die Angelei auf meine Weißfische im Frühjahr abgestimmt sein. Lasst euch also überraschen was und welche Rute es werden wird.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie lange lässt du die Schnur denn einweichen? Und dann mit Spüli, damit das Wasser auch bis in die tieferen Lagen auf der Spule durchkommt? Bei dünnen Schnüren habe ich nie Probleme, aber die dicken sind in der Tat oft etwas widerspenstig.



Meistens lege ich die Schnüre für so 3-4 Stunden in lauwarmes Wasser (ohne Spüli) ein.
Anschließend wird sie direkt aus dem Eimer durch ein feuchtes Handtuch *leicht* unter Spannung gehalten aufgespult

Ein Freund von mir (Chemiker) lässt seine dickeren Schnüre meist über Nacht einweichen, und anschließend die bespulte Rolle nochmal im lauwarmen Wasser für so eine Stunde, da er meint so hätte die Schnur die beste Möglichkeit sich anzugleichen.

Konnte aber wirklich ab 5 Std. Einweichzeit keine/kaum Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## skyduck

phirania schrieb:


> Na da bist du aber selten an der Werse unterwegs.
> Die wandern von der Ems die Werse rauf und Runter.
> Sind zwar noch nicht so häufig vorhanden wie im Kanal,aber selbst aus dem Emmerbach und der Angel kommen die in die Werse.


Echt jetzt? Na ja dieses Jahr war ich auf Grund der Situation nur im Frühjahr dort. An der Pleistermühle habe ich bisher noch nicht eine gefangen und hoffe inständig, dass dies auch so bleibt. Hoffentlich  werden sie da nicht hinziehen wegen den schlammigen Grund. Vor der Ems sind ja noch Wehre, das wird das hochziehen wahrscheinlich bremsen. Der Emmerbach liegt ja oberhalb stromauf, da gibt es auch soweit ich das kenne nichts zwischen. Am Emmerbach in Hiltrup habe ich als Kind gewohnt , da haben wir immer mit den ganzen Klassenkameraden geangelt.


----------



## skyduck

# Schnur aufspulen
Ganz simpel, erst die spule eine Zeit lang ins Wasser dann Bankstick durch und meine Frau hält fest und reguliert. Lasse dann noch alles durch einen feuchten Lappen laufen. Filigraner arbeitet keine Maschine   .


----------



## yukonjack

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: ich gehe ja nicht oft feedern. Wenn, mische ich mir direkt am Wasser etwas Fertigfutter, und fertig.  Ich sehe und lese, dass viele das Futter sieben.  Was bringt das? Ohne sieben können sich doch die feinen Bestandteile als Wolke lösen und Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen, das etwas gröbere bleibt eher liegen und hält die Fische am Platz.
> Hat letztens jedenfalls funktioniert,  2 h angeln, nach 20 min der erste, und dann, mit kurzen Pausen dazwischen,  Schlag auf Schlag.  Rotaugen bis 35 cm. Die meisten um die 31.


An diesem Thema scheiden sich hier die Geister. Ist ne Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Tobias85

Vielen Dank, @Tuxedo75 



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: ich gehe ja nicht oft feedern. Wenn, mische ich mir direkt am Wasser etwas Fertigfutter, und fertig.  Ich sehe und lese, dass viele das Futter sieben.  Was bringt das? Ohne sieben können sich doch die feinen Bestandteile als Wolke lösen und Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen, das etwas gröbere bleibt eher liegen und hält die Fische am Platz.
> Hat letztens jedenfalls funktioniert,  2 h angeln, nach 20 min der erste, und dann, mit kurzen Pausen dazwischen,  Schlag auf Schlag.  Rotaugen bis 35 cm. Die meisten um die 31.


Wenn du Klümpchen im Futter hast und ein fisch sich so einen schnappt, dann nimmt er auf einen Schlag gleich recht viel Futter auf und wird so schnell gesättigt. Wenn viel Fisch am Platz ist, macht das natürlich nix, aber bei wenig Fisch und eh schon geringer Nahrungsaufnahme wie im Winter kann das über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden.

Grundsätzlich würde ich davon absehen, irgendetwas generell als unnötig zu deklarieren, nur weil es auch mal ohne funktioniert hat ^^


----------



## Kneto

#ChinaPin №2






Eben klingelte der nette Postbote und brachte die von mir Ende November bestellte ChinaPin. In diesem Fall ist es nun bereits die zweite, auch wenn ich eigentlich nur sehr wenig Einsatzzwecke für beide habe. Alternativ wird sie dann ihren Platz in einer Vitrine finden.
Daran vorbei kam ich nur schwer, diese einfachen und schlichten Rollen haben eben doch ihren Reiz und der Preis von knapp 31€ überzeugt mich dann vom Kauf.


----------



## Tricast

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, @Tuxedo75
> 
> 
> Wenn du Klümpchen im Futter hast und ein fisch sich so einen schnappt, dann nimmt er auf einen Schlag gleich recht viel Futter auf und wird so schnell gesättigt. Wenn viel Fisch am Platz ist, macht das natürlich nix, aber bei wenig Fisch und eh schon geringer Nahrungsaufnahme wie im Winter kann das über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden.
> 
> Grundsätzlich würde ich davon absehen, irgendetwas generell als unnötig zu deklarieren, nur weil es auch mal ohne funktioniert hat ^^



Tobias 85 liegt genau richtig mit seiner Annahme. Nicht umsonst verwenden viele "Wettkampfangler" auch zusätzlich Erden in ihrem Futter um den Nährwert zu senken und um die Fische nicht zu sättigen. Aber für den normalen Ansitz reicht es bestimmt wenn das Futter zwischen den Handflächen zerrieben wird. Dann stört auch der eine oder andere größere Happen nicht sonderlich. 

Gruß Heinz

PS.: Viel wichtiger erachte ich den Zusatz von Lebendködern wie der gehändelt wird. Viele geben die Maden, Caster oder geschnittene Würmer direkt ins Futter. Nur, was einmal da drinn ist kann schlecht wieder rausgenommen werden wenn sich herausstellt das viel Lebendköder kontraproduktiv ist. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es z.B. erst den Feeder mit Futter, dann mit Lebendköder und dann wieder mit Futter verschließen. So läßt sich der Lebendköderanteil genau dosieren.


----------



## Tricast

Kneto schrieb:


> #ChinaPin №2
> Anhang anzeigen 362245
> 
> 
> Eben klingelte der nette Postbote und brachte die von mir Ende November bestellte ChinaPin. In diesem Fall ist es nun bereits die zweite, auch wenn ich eigentlich nur sehr wenig Einsatzzwecke für beide habe. Alternativ wird sie dann ihren Platz in einer Vitrine finden.
> Daran vorbei kam ich nur schwer, diese einfachen und schlichten Rollen haben eben doch ihren Reiz und der Preis von knapp 31€ überzeugt mich dann vom Kauf.


Ein schönes Röllchen hast Du dir da gekauft.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Dem schließe ich mich an, sehr hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Tobias 85 liegt genau richtig mit seiner Annahme. Nicht umsonst verwenden viele "Wettkampfangler" auch zusätzlich Erden in ihrem Futter um den Nährwert zu senken und um die Fische nicht zu sättigen. Aber für den normalen Ansitz reicht es bestimmt wenn das Futter zwischen den Handflächen zerrieben wird. Dann stört auch der eine oder andere größere Happen nicht sonderlich.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> PS.: Viel wichtiger erachte ich den Zusatz von Lebendködern wie der gehändelt wird. Viele geben die Maden, Caster oder geschnittene Würmer direkt ins Futter. Nur, was einmal da drinn ist kann schlecht wieder rausgenommen werden wenn sich herausstellt das viel Lebendköder kontraproduktiv ist. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es z.B. erst den Feeder mit Futter, dann mit Lebendköder und dann wieder mit Futter verschließen. So läßt sich der Lebendköderanteil genau dosieren.


Marco Beck setzt diesem Ansatz in der aktuellen F&F die nährstoffarme Krone auf: Er zeigt, wie man nur mit farb- und geruchsgepimter Erde die Winterplötzen an den Platz lockt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass mit Gewürzen gebratener Kies früher mal irgendwo empfohlen wurde. Getestet hab ich das aber nie.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre es z.B. erst den Feeder mit Futter, dann mit Lebendköder und dann wieder mit Futter verschließen. So läßt sich der Lebendköderanteil genau dosieren.



Genau so mache ich das auch - ne andere Möglichkeit das Lebendfutter vernünftig zu dosieren, ist mir aber auch nicht bekannt.. .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau so mache ich das auch - ne andere Möglichkeit das Lebendfutter vernünftig zu dosieren, ist mir aber auch nicht bekannt.. .


Hier machen die Feederbombs von Drennan glücklich! Regulieren kannst die Zahl der rauskrabbelnden Maden durch das Abkleben einzelner Bohrungen.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Marco Beck setzt diesem Ansatz in der aktuellen F&F die nährstoffarme Krone auf: Er zeigt, wie man nur mit farb- und geruchsgepimter Erde die Winterplötzen an den Platz lockt!


Eigentlich nur konsequent zu Ende gedacht. Wenn im Winter mit extrem fein ausgesiebtem Futter geangelt wird, dann glaube ich auch nicht, dass die Fische da wirklich was von aufpicken. Das so sehr zu reduzieren ist schon ne Ansage, aber anscheinend klappts ja.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja klar, aber abkleben erscheint mir doch etwas aufwändiger als einfach unten und oben mit Futter zu verschließen.
Das ist für mich einfach am praktischsten.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das so sehr zu reduzieren ist schon ne Ansage, aber anscheinend klappts ja.


Homöopathisches Anfüttern...


----------



## Hecht100+

D


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Homöopathisches Anfüttern...


Dann müßten doch Geruchsstoffe auf einem Schwamm im Feederkorb auch wirken?


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Homöopathisches Anfüttern...


Dann musst du aber erst einen Löffel von der duftenden Erde mit einem Kilo normaler Erde mischen, das ganze in einer Vollmondphase miteinander verklopfen, dann wieder einen Löffel davon abnehmen, wieder mit 1kg Erde mischen usw. Ist zwar dann am Ende kein einziges Gewürz-Molekül mehr drin, dafür reicht es für ein ganzes Anglerleben


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Homöopathisches Anfüttern...



Globuli statt Mini Boilies - in den neuen Sorten Monster Crab & Tutti Frutti.
Vielleicht DER Trend des kommenden Jahres?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass mit Gewürzen gebratener Kies früher mal irgendwo empfohlen wurde. Getestet hab ich das aber nie.



Auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt - einige von euch werden sich eventuell noch erinnern können - kaufte ich einmal eine Tüte mit gebrannten Mandeln.
Diese kamen an gewürzten & gebratenen Kies schon recht nahe ran, die Zähne hätte ich mir beinahe daran ausgebissen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> D
> 
> Dann müßten doch Geruchsstoffe auf einem Schwamm im Feederkorb auch wirken?



Warum sollten sie nicht?


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> D
> 
> Dann müßten doch Geruchsstoffe auf einem Schwamm im Feederkorb auch wirken?


Eigentlich ne interessante Idee. Nur ist der Korb dann beim einholen wahrscheinlich schwerer wie beim auswerfen. Aber mir schwebt gerade so eine Vision vor mit 25g Drennan Feederbombs gefüllt mit Schwamm und eingelegt in Fluo Fog Dip. Muss ich mir mal angucken wie lange und was für eine Wolke das produziert... Muss ich mal drauf rumdenken...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es gab mal solche Aromableie zu kaufen, mit nem Stück Schwamm oder Neopren drauf(welches mit Lockstoff getränkt werden sollte).
Gibt es die noch?


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau so mache ich das auch - ne andere Möglichkeit das Lebendfutter vernünftig zu dosieren, ist mir aber auch nicht bekannt.. .


Die andere Möglichkeit besteht darin etwas Futter nehmen und in eine extra Schale z.B. Madendose geben. Dieser kleineren Menge gebe ich dann Lebendköder hinzu. So bin ich immer flexibel und kann im Notfall auch mal den Rest wegkippen. Besonders vorteilhaft auch bei Aromen.   Es ist nicht gleich das gesamte Futter aromatisiert und dann geht garnichts mit der Duftnote.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Das kenne ich alles nur von Frau Hübner.


----------



## Tricast

In der Pfanne gerösteter Sand wurde auch schon mal vorgestellt und empfohlen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @rustaweli - haha, es sind zu viele Angelruten. Da werde ich ausdünnen müssen und möchte das auch.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter - danke für die Info. Das mit dem Zubehör für Foto/Video kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich habe neuerdings ne winzige LED-Leuchte (groß wie ein Handy), die ist absolut super für Nahaufnahmen aller Art, auch für bestimmte Portraits ist das Ding besser geeignet als viele Blitzgeräte.
> 
> @rhinefisher - die Qualität von Fotos läßt sich immer weiter steigern. Nur irgendwann stellt sich die Frage, ob man ne Kamera zum Angeln mitnimmt oder ne Angel zum Fotografieren. Deshalb ziehe ich den Hut vor denjenigen, die aufwändige Videos beim Angeln fertigen. Da steckt sehr viel mehr Arbeit drin, als man es beim Anschauen vermuten würde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seine Filme sind technisch nicht perfekt, aber er arbeitet an der Technik, probiert was aus (cooler Blickwinkel der „Bankstick-Kamera” für die Feederspitze) und die Inhalte sind ohnehin meist super.



Schaut euch mal dieses vom Geo verlinkte Vid an - auch wenn ich niemals ein "Plattformfischer" werde, die Art zu füttern ist die meine.. .
So kann man am besten variieren und hat ne gute Kontrolle über die eingebrachte Menge an Lebendfutter.
Wie gesagt - ne bessere Methode ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.. .

PS: Bei 4,30 sieht man das sehr schön.


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass mit Gewürzen gebratener Kies früher mal irgendwo empfohlen wurde. Getestet hab ich das aber nie.


Ich kenne es als "gebratenen Sand", allerdings auch nur gelesen und nicht getestet.


----------



## Matthias_R

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, @Tuxedo75
> 
> 
> Wenn du Klümpchen im Futter hast und ein fisch sich so einen schnappt, dann nimmt er auf einen Schlag gleich recht viel Futter auf und wird so schnell gesättigt. Wenn viel Fisch am Platz ist, macht das natürlich nix, aber bei wenig Fisch und eh schon geringer Nahrungsaufnahme wie im Winter kann das über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden.
> 
> Grundsätzlich würde ich davon absehen, irgendetwas generell als unnötig zu deklarieren, nur weil es auch mal ohne funktioniert hat ^^


Na ja, ich möchte doch nichts als unnötig deklarieren.  Ich möchte halt wissen,  warum. Dass man verhindern möchte,  dass sich die Fische sattfuttern, klingt erst mal verständlich.  
Ist vielleicht auch ne Frage, ob bei nem Vereinsangeln die Leute gedrängt sitzen, oder ob man gerade der einzige ist, der nen großen Schwarm fetter Winterplötzen beangelt...
Ich halte mich nicht für nen sonderlich guten Angler,  und bin ganz Ohr für Fachwissen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Was für ein geiles Wetter. Als ich um 15 Uhe zuhause war, habe ich sofort das Tackle ins Auto gepackt und bin an die Wümme gefahren. Der Grill ist auch dabei und die Nackensteaks liegen. Wenn heute noch ein Q-Fisch beißt, wird aus dem geilen Tag ein grandioser Tag. Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht toll aus Stephan.
Viel Erfolg und guten Hunger !!


----------



## Tricast

Na dann mal guten Hunger und viel Erfolg bei den geheimnisvollen Fischen mit Q. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania




----------



## Wuemmehunter

Noch nicht der Zielfisch, aber singen muss ich auch nicht, ist ja eh verboten!


----------



## phirania

Heute ein wenig am See nach dem rechten gesehen, und gleich noch einen Weihnachtsbaum gekauft...


----------



## hester

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Na ja, ich möchte doch nichts als unnötig deklarieren.  Ich möchte halt wissen,  warum. Dass man verhindern möchte,  dass sich die Fische sattfuttern, klingt erst mal verständlich.
> Ist vielleicht auch ne Frage, ob bei nem Vereinsangeln die Leute gedrängt sitzen, oder ob man gerade der einzige ist, der nen großen Schwarm fetter Winterplötzen beangelt...
> Ich halte mich nicht für nen sonderlich guten Angler,  und bin ganz Ohr für Fachwissen.


Petri, schöner fetter Winterplötz, darauf hoffe ich auch noch.


----------



## phirania

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Na ja, ich möchte doch nichts als unnötig deklarieren.  Ich möchte halt wissen,  warum. Dass man verhindern möchte,  dass sich die Fische sattfuttern, klingt erst mal verständlich.
> Ist vielleicht auch ne Frage, ob bei nem Vereinsangeln die Leute gedrängt sitzen, oder ob man gerade der einzige ist, der nen großen Schwarm fetter Winterplötzen beangelt...
> Ich halte mich nicht für nen sonderlich guten Angler,  und bin ganz Ohr für Fachwissen.


Petri schönes Rotauge.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gerade habe ich meine neue Stradic Ci4 etwas "getuned", genauer gesagt habe ich den einfachen Plastikring in der Kurbel gegen ein ABEC5 Kugellager ausgetauscht.
Das geht schnell und günstig, und bringt unter Last schon eine deutliche Verbesserung.
Günstige Lager und anderen Kram gibt es z.B. hier;








						Knob Edelstahlkugellager - Daiwa - Shimano  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Knob Edelstahlkugellager - Daiwa - Shimano bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				













Bei dem Swiss Tool war ich wohl etwas zu Optimistisch - ist ja keine Meeresrolle...


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hier machen die Feederbombs von Drennan glücklich! Regulieren kannst die Zahl der rauskrabbelnden Maden durch das Abkleben einzelner Bohrungen.


Man könnte ja diese Windowsfeeder in eine der kleinen selbstauflösenden Beutel packen, stelle ich mir praktikabel vor


----------



## skyduck

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Na ja, ich möchte doch nichts als unnötig deklarieren.  Ich möchte halt wissen,  warum. Dass man verhindern möchte,  dass sich die Fische sattfuttern, klingt erst mal verständlich.
> Ist vielleicht auch ne Frage, ob bei nem Vereinsangeln die Leute gedrängt sitzen, oder ob man gerade der einzige ist, der nen großen Schwarm fetter Winterplötzen beangelt...
> Ich halte mich nicht für nen sonderlich guten Angler,  und bin ganz Ohr für Fachwissen.


wenn du  nach dem Auswurf den Futterkorb ein wenig anziehst soll ja eine schöne Spur entstehen in der dann dein Köder liegt. Hast du Klumpen im Futter geht das Futter nicht unbedingt gleichmäßig aus dem Korb raus oder bleibt sogar erst ganz drin. Oder die Brocken können dafür sorgen, dass es gerade schon beim Absinken rausfällt. Neben den Sättigungseffekt ist das meiner Meinung nach der Hauptgrund. Wenn es läuft kein Problem aber sobald es kniffeliger wird sind es gerade die vielen kleinen Dinge die den Unterschied machen können. Gutes vernünftiges Futter und punktgenaues Werfen auf die selbe Stelle.

UND GLÜCK

Petri wirklich schöner Plötz.


----------



## skyduck

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs! Was für ein geiles Wetter. Als ich um 15 Uhe zuhause war, habe ich sofort das Tackle ins Auto gepackt und bin an die Wümme gefahren. Der Grill ist auch dabei und die Nackensteaks liegen. Wenn heute noch ein Q-Fisch beißt, wird aus dem geilen Tag ein grandioser Tag. Drückt mir die Daumen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362277
> Anhang anzeigen 362278
> Anhang anzeigen 362279


Da bekomme ich direkt richtig Lust für morgen. Und Hunger  Q-Fisch hat für mich immer sowas urzeitliches, vielleicht weil ich auch noch nie einen gefangen oder live gesehen habe. Petri Dir.


----------



## rustaweli

Da wir etwas das Thema Futter anschneiden.
Reicht Paniermehl und Spekulatius, oder sollte noch ein Binder dazu?

Sehr schön @Wuemmehunter und Petri! Auf das noch der ersehnte Fisch kommen mag und vor allem - genieß weiterhin die Zeit!


----------



## geomas

Das sieht guat aus bei Dir, Stephan! Hoffentlich klappts mit dem Q-Fisch!

Habe eben die Maden aus dem Kühlschrank verbannt, ihren Platz haben frische Pinkies eingenommen. 
Maden (mit ein paar hellen Castern drin) habe ich mit der „langsam heißes Wasser hinzufügen”-Methode ins Jenseits befördert und portionsweise eingefroren (in Tüten). Mal sehen, was das Wochenende bringt.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da wir etwas das Thema Futter anschneiden.
> Reicht Paniermehl und Spekulatius, oder sollte noch ein Binder dazu?
> 
> ...


Paniermehl und Spekulatius ist mir als Futter zu trocken. 
Kaffee und Pils dazu sind schon nicht schlecht, Käse, Wurst, Brot und Butter mag ich nicht missen.
Ab und zu esse ich auch gerne warm.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gab mal solche Aromableie zu kaufen, mit nem Stück Schwamm oder Neopren drauf(welches mit Lockstoff getränkt werden sollte).
> Gibt es die noch?



Ich habe vor einiger Zeit zwei bleifreie Bleie zum Karpfenangeln (was ein Wort) von UFO sinker geschenkt bekommen. Die können 3-4% vom eigenen Gewicht in Form von Liquid oder Dip aufnehmen und geben dann unter Wasser ca 2-3 Stunden dann das Liquid frei.

Hat echt sehr gut funktioniert


----------



## Tuxedo75

geomas schrieb:


> Habe eben die Maden aus dem Kühlschrank verbannt, ihren Platz haben frische Pinkies eingenommen.
> Maden (mit ein paar hellen Castern drin) habe ich mit der „langsam heißes Wasser hinzufügen”-Methode ins Jenseits befördert und portionsweise eingefroren (in Tüten). Mal sehen, was das Wochenende bringt.



Bitte um Bericht lieber Geomas! Würde je nach dem wie zufrieden du mit dem Ergebnis bist, die Methode kopieren


----------



## Jason

Am Sonntag habe ich ein Treffen mit unseren Bruder @Kochtopf . Um 7:00Uhr ist die Verabredung. Dann ab zu den Teichen. Alex hat noch versucht Maden zu besorgen, musste aber passen. Ich hab eine Adresse von meinem Kumpel Adi bekommen, ein klitzekleiner Angelladen, denn ich noch gar nicht kannte und hab da mal angerufen und welche bestellt. Heute konnte ich die Maden abholen, Pinkis und Würmer gab es auch noch. Ein Liter Maden für 6,75,- ist in Ordnung. Ob es mein Jahresabschlussangeln ist glaub ich noch nicht. Zwischen den Jahren hab ich ja Zeit. 
@Wuemmehunter wünsch die ein herzliches Petri Heil. Wir werden am Sonntag nachlegen. Mir schwebt ja vor, mit 3 Ruten zu angeln. Vielleicht geht ja noch ein Karpfen an die Leine. Das werde ich aber noch mal überdenken. 
Hoch die Hände, WE. Noch 3 Tage arbeiten und dann hab ich bis zum 04.01. frei. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Reicht Paniermehl und Spekulatius, oder sollte noch ein Binder dazu?


Da hast du doch schon den stärkstmöglichen Binder der Welt dabei, wenn du das gute Supermarktpaniermehl nimmst.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Paniermehl und Spekulatius ist mir als Futter zu trocken.
> Kaffee und Pils dazu sind schon nicht schlecht, Käse, Wurst, Brot und Butter mag ich nicht missen.
> Ab und zu esse ich auch gerne warm.


Haben die gerade noch auf dem Herd.




Warm, fleischig, mit Soße. Also mit ans Rotaugendessert.
Aber wie bringe ich das nun meiner Frau halbwegs schonend und für mich milde im Ausgang bei?

Danke Tobi!


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da wir etwas das Thema Futter anschneiden.
> Reicht Paniermehl und Spekulatius, oder sollte noch ein Binder dazu?


Mach Dir einfach mal den Spass und rühre ein Paket (kostet ja nicht die Welt) mit Wasser zu einem Futter an mit dem man auch angeln kann. Ein Bildbericht wäre noch schön.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Mach Dir einfach mal den Spass und rühre ein Paket (kostet ja nicht die Welt) mit Wasser zu einem Futter an mit dem man auch angeln kann. Ein Bildbericht wäre noch schön.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Morgen früh starte ich.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass mit Gewürzen gebratener Kies früher mal irgendwo empfohlen wurde. Getestet hab ich das aber nie.


Hallo
meine Frau saute mal mit sowas in unserer Küche rum. Walnußoel und bunten Sand gebraten, war sogar erfolgreich. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Mach Dir einfach mal den Spass und rühre ein Paket (kostet ja nicht die Welt) mit Wasser zu einem Futter an mit dem man auch angeln kann. Ein Bildbericht wäre noch schön.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Verstehe natürlich den Sinn dahinter.
Doofe Frage, learning by doing, anfängerlike. 
Serviere Euch trotzdem das erste Bildtürchen für heute.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Morgen früh starte ich.


Dann darfst du das Haus wieder verlassen. Sehr schön. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> Dann darfst du das Haus wieder verlassen. Sehr schön.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, endlich sind 10 Tage vorbei. Auch wenn die Rechnungen verschieden sind. Ab Symptomen, ab Selbstquarantäne, ab Test, frühestens 48h nach Symptomen, jedoch keine rein neurologischen...  
Aber egal, es geht raus!
Dir und Kochtopf viel Spaß und Erfolg am WE! Warum schaut er kaum noch vorbei?


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, endlich sind 10 Tage vorbei. Auch wenn die Rechnungen verschieden sind. Ab Symptomen, ab Selbstquarantäne, ab Test, frühestens 48h nach Symptomen, jedoch keine rein neurologischen...
> Aber egal, es geht raus!
> Dir und Kochtopf viel Spaß und Erfolg am WE! Warum schaut er kaum noch vorbei?


Alles sehr undurchsichtig. Hab ich schon öfter gehört. El Potto schaut schon vorbei, aber er sagt nichts dazu... warum auch immer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> AnhVerstehe natürlich den Sinn dahinter.
> Doofe Frage, learning by doing, anfängerlike.
> Serviere Euch trotzdem das erste Bildtürchen für heute.
> Anhang anzeigen 362308


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn ihr wollt das ich schreibe müssen die Themen interessanter werden ^^'


----------



## geomas

#spekulatius

Mit so'ner Spekulatius-Geheimmischung hatte ich mal Erfolg, hatte das Zeugs zu einem Method-Futter verarbeitet.
Allerdings ist in den handelsüblichen Gewürzspekulatius gefühlt 90% Zucker drin, der Rest sind Gewürze und Farbstoffe oder so.
Spekulatiusmehl vom Angelfutter-Hersteller oder -Müller enthält hoffentlich was anderes.


----------



## hester

Das beste Futter ist der Glaube an dasselbige.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

hester schrieb:


> Das beste Futter ist der Glaube an dasselbige.



Nonono.

Das beste Futter passt zur Methode, dem Zielfisch und Gewässer. Wie man sich bettet, so liegt man. Aka, ein leichter Mix macht beim Grundangeln auf 5m keinen Sinn, genauso wenig wie die Betonmischung beim Stickfloatfishing in der freien Fahrt. Es ist weitaus mehr, als nur "Futter".


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

hester schrieb:


> Das beste Futter ist der Glaube an dasselbige.



Sprach der Mann am sonntäglichen Esstisch charmant zu seiner _- sich wie üblich nach dem Wohlgeschmack erkundigenden -_ geliebten Ehefrau.

Fortan aß er Sonntags nur noch trocken Brot & Wasser.


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Mein Vorschlag war ohne Spekulatius, nur Paniermehl. Auch für die, die immer wieder Paniermehl als Heilsbringer anpreisen und meinen es würde reichen etwas Paniermehl anrühren und ab dafür.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Kochtopf : Lass Dich nicht unter Druck setzen. Wir freuen uns natürlich von Dir auch hier zu lesen. Jetzt aber erstmal einen schönen Sonntag am Teich, schönes Wetter und auch den ein oder anderen Fisch für Euch beide. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> @rustaweli : Mein Vorschlag war ohne Spekulatius, nur Paniermehl. Auch für die, die immer wieder Paniermehl als Heilsbringer anpreisen und meinen es würde reichen etwas Paniermehl anrühren und ab dafür.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Morgen!
Davon war ja aber nie die Rede,nur Paniermehl.
Sei's drum.
Was das Paniermehl ansich angeht, so liest und sieht man dies bei den alten Hasen aber nicht gerade selten. Ob das früher anderes war wie heute, keine Ahnung.

Allen am Wasser am WE rufe ich ein dickes "Petri" zu!


----------



## rustaweli

Dann gelobe ich Besserung und werde zukünftig suchen anstelle hier zu fragen.
Weiß nicht welche Strömungsverhältnisse mich erwarten. Werde mich somit grob an die Empfehlung unseres Fans von Mittelerde halten, nachbessern dann vor Ort.
Fall welche die sokratische Unwissenheit mit mir teilen, bitte sehr.









						Angeln mit Paniermehl im Futter - Ratgeber | 16er-Haken.de
					

Angeln mit Paniermehl im Futter rockt! In meinen Rezepten sorgt es für Bindung, Geschmack und Volumen. Dosierungen und Tipps im Bericht.




					www.16er-haken.de


----------



## rhinefisher

Paniermehl haben wir früher (gute alte Zeit und so..) eigentlich fast immer zum fang der Köderfische benutzt; einfach feuchten Sand mit dem Zeug vemischt und fertig. Das hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Es gibt einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem normalen Angeln, wo ich allein auf weiter Flur sitze, oder dem Wettkampf, wo man gegen das Futter der Nachbarn anangeln muß.. .
Euch allen ein schönes, gesundes und fängiges Wochenende...

Ganz besonders gespannt bin ich auf @Jason S Bericht von den Teichen (der Sir @Kochtopf weigert sich ja, uns an seinen gewiss spannenden Erlebnissen teilhaben zu lassen...).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann gelobe ich Besserung und werde zukünftig suchen anstelle hier zu fragen.
> Weiß nicht welche Strömungsverhältnisse mich erwarten. Werde mich somit grob an die Empfehlung unseres Fans von Mittelerde halten, nachbessern dann vor Ort.
> Fall welche die sokratische Unwissenheit mit mir teilen, bitte sehr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeln mit Paniermehl im Futter - Ratgeber | 16er-Haken.de
> 
> 
> Angeln mit Paniermehl im Futter rockt! In meinen Rezepten sorgt es für Bindung, Geschmack und Volumen. Dosierungen und Tipps im Bericht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.16er-haken.de



Du benötigst definitiv einen Konter für die übertriebene Bindung (Mais, Copra, gebrannte Kokosmehle, Polenta etc). Das Futter soll sich ja lösen und die Aromen/Mikropartikel/Köder (Armonenträger wandern mit Strömung, Fisch kann besser lokalisieren) freigeben. Und Salz nicht vergessen, nicht zu knapp beimengen. Es muss dir stark versalzen vorkommen, dann passts.

Viel Erfolg, zieh was raus aus dem Anduin!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen und ein vorauseilendes Petri an die Ükel, die es heute ans Wasser schaffen.
Einen Q-Fisch hat es bei mir gestern nicht mehr gegeben, dafür hat sich noch ein kleinerer Aland zur Plötze gesellt. Und das abendliche Grillen, so unter dem funkelnden Sternenhimmel war schon klasse. Möglicherweise werde ich heute Nachmittag  noch mal ans Wasser fahren, das Wetter ist weiterhin richtig gut!


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Ich wollte ja nur das Du ein Gefühl für das Futter bekommst und einmal siehst wie Paniermehl bindet (Beton). Als Binder hast Du das in vielen Futtermischungen drin. Aber wie schon Fantastic Fishing geschrieben hat braucht Paniermehl einen Gegenspieler. Wenn Du ein Futter nur etwas binden möchtest, dann kannst Du es direkt in die Mischung tun und gemeinsam befeuchten (aber ganz vorsichtig, immer nur wenig Wasser zugeben). Soll das Futter eine sehr starke Bindung erhalten, also einen hohen Paniermehlanteil, dann würde ich das Paniermehl (genau wie TTXMais) alleine übernass (breiig) ansetzen (die alten Wettkampfangler nannten das "fluten") und ziehen lassen. Dann die anderen gemischten Bestandteile trocken untermischen. Die entziehen dann das überschüssige Wasser und es entsteht eine vernünftige Konsistenz.
Wie Fantastic Fishing schreibt: Salz nicht vergessen und Zucker (besser Süßstoff).

Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Ansitz

Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Gleich werde ich nochmal an den Bach fahren und schauen, ob ich es schaffen kann dreimal in Folge zu schneidern...
Das Wetter ist schön, der Wind kommt kräftig aus der falschen Richtung und der Wasserstand ist mies - da habe ich doch gute Chancen..
Ich überlege nur noch mit welcher Methode ich versagen werde - eigentlich spricht nix gegen die bewährte Montage mit der demolierten Pose..
Hauptsache der Hund kommt raus..


----------



## Tricast

Dann wünschen wir dem Hund ein paar schöne kurzweilige Stunden am Wasser.  

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Allen am Wasser viel Erfolg und Entspannung und zieht mal schön frische Luft in Eure Lungen. 
Ich werde wohl heute Nachmittag mal los*. Kurzer Ansitz am Fluß nebenan. 


*) Falls ich mich für eine Rute entscheiden kann und mich nicht im Rutenwald verlaufe.


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die es ans Wasser schaffen. 
Hier ist schönstes Wetter und ich habe Bereitschaft. Das macht mich traurig. 
Naja, wer weiß. Eventuell riskiere ich es nachher doch noch mal an eine eher unschöne Stelle zu gehen. Nicht weil das Wasser da nicht schön ist, sondern weil das so typische Karpfenplätze sind. Und unsere Karpfenjungs sind die schlimmsten Dreckspatzen hier.


----------



## hester

Bei mir ist auch tote Hose, zum 3.mal nacheinander, selbst die Ruten machen heute nicht glücklich.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dafür gabs aber das hier
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich such mir wohl einen Gesangsverein


----------



## Tikey0815

Eben klingelte der Postmensch und überreichte mir eine kleine Sendung aus Nordhessischen Gefilden....
Ich öffnete sie und mir entfleuchte beim reinschauen ein heiterer Juchzer:


Eine wunderschöne Handgemachte Pose habe ich erhalten, die quasi wichteligen Götter müssen es dieses Jahr besonders gut mit mir meinen 

Lieber @Jason , vielen Dank für dieses Kunstwerk, ich werde hoffentlich damit einen schönen Fang erbeuten und sie dabei ständig in ehren halten, ich bin baff


----------



## rhinefisher

Geschafft, ich bin mit @hester gleichgezogen, falls dieser auch durchhält mit dem Nixfangen... 
Dafür war das Wetter ein Traum und ich habe das gute Gefühl heute am NRW Rhein als einziger mit Pose gefischt zu haben..
Obwohl ich einen halben Liter Maden verschossen habe, tat sich bis auf einen 6 wenn nicht gar 7cm langen Streifendöbel, der mir natürlich standesgemäß einen Meter vor dem Ufer abgefallen ist, nix.


----------



## Skott

@hester  und @rhinefisher : danke für eure Liveberichterstattungen und die schönen Bilder, möge Petrus euch noch wenigstens ein schönes Geschenk machen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Klasse Bilder, die ihr ins da gezeigt habt, @hester und @rhinefisher. Schade, dass nichts hängen geblieben ist. Aber es kommen auch wieder wärmere Zeiten. Aber morgen werden die Tage wieder länger und fischreicher!


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> Petrus euch noch wenigstens ein schönes Geschenk machen...



Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen ne neue Rolle gegönnt - das muß wohl reichen...


----------



## hester

Ich habe durchgehalten, aber einmal hat sie Spitze doch gezuckt...


----------



## Kneto

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen ne neue Rolle gegönnt - das muß wohl reichen...


Bitte weitere Info´s, sofern noch nicht geschehen?


----------



## Skott

Auch ich war, wie @Tikey0815 heute am Briefkasten, um diesen zu leeren...
Dort fand ich einen gepolsterten DIN A5 Umschlag von einem mir bis gerade noch unbekannten Absender  (Der Real-Absender ließ für mich keine Rückschlüsse zu...)

Da mich vor einer Woche aber @Jason per PN gefragt hatte, ob er meine Adresse haben dürfte, hatte ich einen gewissen Verdacht...
Wir hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt in einem anderen Thread eine Diskussion über alte Spaltbleivarianten und -Verpackungen (Nostalgie).
Ich hatte vermutet, dass er mir davon etwas zukommen lassen wollte, doch als ich den Umschlag geöffnet und den Inhalt geborgen hatte,
trieb es mir doch etwas Wasser (Pipi) in die Augen (ich bin schon etwas älter (65), sensibel und sentimental...)




	

		
			
		

		
	
Ich hätte in meinen künsten Träumen nicht daran gedacht, dass es Menschen gibt, die Stunden ihrer Freizeit mit Basteleien verbringen, um mit den Resultaten andere,
z. T. "fremde" Menschen zu beschenken und glücklich zu machen.
Dafür musste ich erst den "Ükel" und einen Teil seiner Member "kennen lernen".

Ich, der mit ähnlichen Posen (Stachelschwein) als kleiner Stöppke schwarz angefangen hat zu angeln, zwischendurch gebrandelt hat, Wanderangeln mit Spinner und Blinker und dann nach einer größeren (familiären) Pause und schwerer Krankheit zum Fliegenfischen gewechselt hatte, sucht jetzt wegen schwindender körperlicher 
Kräfte eine Alternative im Ansitzangeln... (Hatte mir ja schon auf Rat von @rutilus69 die DAIWA Aqualite sensor float und eine Ali-PIN beschafft)
Also, back to the roots... Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Frühjahr, obwohl, die Pose von @Jason ist ja eigentlich zu schade zum Fischen und eher was für die Vitrine, mal sehen...

Das war nochmal eine Steigerung des Wichtelns, ein einseitiges uneigennütziges Geben, ganz lieben Dank dafür, lieber Peter und bleibt gesund!!!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für Bericht und die Bilder @hester und @rhinefisher !
Eigentlich habe ich so gesehen auch geschneidert, irgendwie. Aber nach dem kurzen Besuch dieses kleinen Kerlchens, sehe ich es nur als halbgeschneidert. Nach so langer Entbehrung von Luft, Natur, Wasser, nahm ich ihn kurzerhand auch auf den Schoß und wünschte ihm und seiner Familie schöne Feiertage.




Es war trotzdem schön da draussen.


----------



## Skott

Vor einer Woche hatte @Jason im "Posenbau" seine letzten Werke vorgestellt:




Die 4. Pose von rechts dürfte die von Tikey und die 2. von rechts dürfte meine sein...


----------



## hester

Wie heißt es beim Skat? Schneider sind auch Leute...

@Skott wunder, wunderschön, toll von Jason


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Ist es nicht schön wenn es an der Rute zuppelt auch wenn er noch so klein ist. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @rustaweli - den eiuzigen Fisch des Tages muß man doch einfach schätzen, unabhängig von der Art.

Das Drennan-Pärchen sieht sehr reizvoll aus, lieber @hester ! Schade, daß an Deinem Angelgewässer nichts zu holen war.

@rhinefisher - Dein „Bach” scheint ziemlich gnadenlos zu sein. Danke für die schönen Fotos. Die Bolo sieht schnieke aus.

@Jason - erneut ziehe ich den Hut vor Deinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten* - die gezeigten Posen sind wunderschön und stehen den Exemplaren, die Du mir sandtest, in nichts nach.

*) und klar, auch vor Deiner Freigiebigkeit


----------



## geomas

Mein kurzer Angelnachmittag brachte nicht einen Biß. Für „Action” sorgten nur die Kunstköder einiger Raubis, die wiederholt meine Schnur fingen.
Schön war es dennoch. Einen gleich zu Beginn meiner Angelsession versenkten Guru Breadpunch konnte ich retten. Bei der Rettungsaktion mit dem Kescher habe ich ne Menge schwarzen und nicht gerade lecker riechenden Schlamm aufgewirbelt, dies und die Unruhe durch die Spinnfischer mag zu meinem Schneidern beigetragen haben.

Morgen werd ich wohl den nächsten Versuch starten. Ob wieder am gleichen Platz oder anderswo ist noch nicht klar.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist die Neue..


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich meine neue Stradic Ci4 etwas "getuned", genauer gesagt habe ich den einfachen Plastikring in der Kurbel gegen ein ABEC5 Kugellager ausgetauscht.
> Das geht schnell und günstig, und bringt unter Last schon eine deutliche Verbesserung.
> Günstige Lager und anderen Kram gibt es z.B. hier;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knob Edelstahlkugellager - Daiwa - Shimano  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Knob Edelstahlkugellager - Daiwa - Shimano bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362289
> Anhang anzeigen 362290
> Anhang anzeigen 362291
> Anhang anzeigen 362292
> Anhang anzeigen 362293
> Anhang anzeigen 362294
> 
> 
> Bei dem Swiss Tool war ich wohl etwas zu Optimistisch - ist ja keine Meeresrolle...





Kneto schrieb:


> Bitte weitere Info´s, sofern noch nicht geschehen?


----------



## Slappy

Tja, das war dann wohl nichts. 
Als ich soweit war los zu gehen, klingelte das Telefon.. Also kein Vitamin B für mich heute. 
Morgen soll es den ganzen Tag bedeckt bleiben und ab und an leicht regnen......


----------



## Jason

@Tikey0815 und @Skott Ist doch schön, wenn ich euch eine Freude machen konnte. @skyduck  und @Slappy hab ich auch eine zugeschickt. Hoffentlich ist mit den Sendungen nichts schief gelaufen.
Ich habe noch so einige Ükelaner auf meiner Liste, denen ich eine Pose zusenden werde. Ihr müsst mir nur Zeit geben. Ich habe schon so viele Posen gebaut, was soll ich den mit denen. Ich hab mein Posenset, wo ich mal gelegentlich mal welche austausche.





Die zweite von unten, die Korkpose ist aber nicht von mir. Will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken. 

Meinen morgigen Ansitz werde ich leider allein vollziehen müssen. Alex hat mir absagt. Ihm ist etwas dazwischen gekommen. Meine Sachen sind fast alle zusammen gepackt und die werde ich noch ins Auto räumen. 
Um das Futter kümmere ich mich gleich auch noch. Paniermehl mit Vanillearoma, vermischt mit Mais und Hanf, der seit heute morgen in der Thermoskanne am quellen ist. Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt. Es soll nass werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Unschön dass der Topf nicht kann.. .
Aber deine Posen sind echt zum weinen schön...
Damit könnte ich niemals angeln - viel viel zu schade.. .


----------



## hester

Es muß einfach nur Freude machen mit solchen Posen zu angeln, egal ob was beißt.


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Unschön dass der Topf nicht kann.. .
> Aber deine Posen sind echt zum weinen schön...
> Damit könnte ich niemals angeln - viel viel zu schade.. .


Du stehst auch auf meiner Liste. Und wenn der Schwimmer bei dir ist, musst du damit angeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bin auch wider zurück vom Wasser, knappe 2,5 Stunden war ich draußen unterwegs inc. Fußmasch von 2,5 km.
Den kleinen Umgehungsbach hab ich mir heute nochmal aufgehoben und bin stattdessen auf ne neugeschaffene Kiesbank und hab von der mit der Matchrute und alten DAM Feeder mit der Semmelflocke gefischt. Ein großes Rotauge und ich glaube 4 oder 5 stattliche Aitel konnte ich fangen.
Zwei der Aitel wären sicher noch was für die Wertung gewesen nur die kalten Lufttemperaturen wollte ich ihnen nicht so lange antun.
Im großen und ganzen wars ein schöner kalter Winternachmittag mit den richtigen Fischen dazu.

Bye the Way heute kamen meine Kugellager da gehts die Tage noch ans zusammenbauen der Qlympic 

Allen die heute draußen waren noch ein dickes Petri und vorallem auch dir lieber @Wuemmehunter für dein durchhalten auf die Q-Fische.

@Jason 
Hast du noch Rohr ? 
Dann würd ich heuer wider schauen was es so gibt.


----------



## Tobias85

So, erstmal allen (Halb-)Schneidern ein herzlich-französisches Petri!  Meinen Tag habe ich zwangsweise mit Handwerken verbracht, aber vielleicht lässt sich morgen oder Montag noch was am Wasser drehen, die warmen Temperaturen sollten genutzt werden.

@Jason S heimliche Posenaktion finde ich unglaublich toll, grade in diesen Zeiten. Eine seiner Posen hat seit dem Ükeltreffen im letzten Jahr auch einen Ehrenplatz bei mir.


----------



## Tobias85

Und ein Petri an unseren @dawurzelsepp, der die Ükelfahne heute zum Ruhm getragen hat!


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Du stehst auch auf meiner Liste.



Sehr sehr lieb...



Jason schrieb:


> Und wenn der Schwimmer bei dir ist, musst du damit angeln.



Aber im Leben nicht....


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, erstmal allen (Halb-)Schneidern ein herzlich-französisches Petri!  Meinen Tag habe ich zwangsweise mit Handwerken verbracht, aber vielleicht lässt sich morgen oder Montag noch was am Wasser drehen, die warmen Temperaturen sollten genutzt werden.
> 
> @Jason  heimliche Posenaktion finde ich unglaublich toll, grade in diesen Zeiten. Eine seiner Posen hat seit dem Ükeltreffen im letzten Jahr auch einen Ehrenplatz bei mir.


Hast du sie noch nicht gefischt? Dann aber los, gleich morgen. Im übrigen ist Jason S ein anderer Jason. Der war das letzte mal 2007 hier. Sone Eintagsfliege.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr sehr lieb...
> 
> 
> 
> Aber im Leben nicht....





Genau diesen Satz bekomm ich auch immer zu hören.......er könnte ja mal abreißen und weg sein.......dann gibts eben ne neue. 

Leute angelt damit, dafür werden sie ja auch von uns gebaut oder nicht @Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

@Jason Dir dann ein dickes Petri morgen, auch wenn @Kochtopf nicht mit dabei ist. Ansonsten wollte ich schreiben, du sollst ihn grüßen. Hat sich eben erledigt.


----------



## Slappy

Nene, die wird schon noch ankommen 
Ich freu mich schon drauf 
Wäre es nicht so weit würde ich morgen spontan mit gehen


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Genau diesen Satz bekomm ich auch immer zu hören.......er könnte ja mal abreißen und weg sein.......dann gibts eben ne neue.
> 
> Leute angelt damit, dafür werden sie ja auch von uns gebaut oder nicht @Jason


Genau, so ist es. Wenn jemand eine leider versemmel, der bekommt ne neue von uns Posenbauern. Wir wollen doch nicht, dass es euch das Herz bricht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Hast du sie noch nicht gefischt? Dann aber los, gleich morgen. Im übrigen ist Jason S ein anderer Jason. Der war das letzte mal 2007 hier. Sone Eintagsfliege.


Ich hab noch nicht die passende, absolut hängerfreie Stelle gefunden, an der ich mich das trauen würde. 

Ja, ich wollte @Jason's schreiben, aber dachte, dann nimmt er das nicht an als deinen Namen, daher mit Leerzeichen. Wusste nicht, dass es noch so einen gab.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Jason
> Hast du noch Rohr ?
> Dann würd ich heuer wider schauen was es so gibt.


Oh ja, danke. Hab noch genug. Deine letzte Sendung war ja mega. Bis ich die alle verbaut habe, fließt noch viel Wasser in unseren beliebten Flüssen runter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also @Jason, Dein Posenset ist wirklich wunderschön!!! Eine wirklich beneidenswerte Begabung die Du, Freddy und natürlich auch Josef (Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, Entschuldigung!) habt und pflegt. Wirklich klasse!
Mein Zweithobby sind ja die bewegten Bilder und gerne auch die bewegten Bilder unter der Wasseroberfläche. Heute Nachmittag war ich mit der neuen Unterwasserdrohne etwas an der Wümme unterwegs und diesmal ist es mir auch gelungen, zumindest einige Fotos auf meinen Rechner zu übertragen.
Der Folgende Screenshot ist an einem zuverlässigen Döbelspot entstanden, als ich die Drohne einfach auf Grund gelegt und einige Maiskörner eingeworfen hatte. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde kamen drei der Löwen, die sie nochmal werden wollen. Und einer war echt neugierig und hat das große weiße Teil genauer unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mein Zweithobby sind ja die bewegten Bilder und gerne auch die bewegten Bilder unter der Wasseroberfläche.


Und das hast du richtig gut drauf. Respekt. Deine Videos mit deiner ruhigen Stimme sind die Krönung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich muss auch dringend mal wieder was zusammenschneiden! Über den Sommer und im Herbst ist ganz gut Material zusammengekommen. Aber vorher muss das Jahrbuch fertiggestellt werden. Aber ab Dienstag habe ich zwei Wochen frei, da sollte schon was gehen, zumal ja die sonst übliche Weihnachtstournee ausfällt.
Ach so, Dir natürlich viel Glück für die morgige Teichfischerei. @Jason!


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr sehr lieb...
> 
> 
> 
> Aber im Leben nicht....


Aber sicher doch!
Hinterherspringen im Ernstfall ist die wahre Huldigung dieser Kunst, nicht die Vitrine!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch!
> Hinterspringen im Ernstfall ist die wahre Huldigung dieser Kunst, nicht die Vitrine!



Eine Fishing Float Insurance - das wäre es doch. 
Selbstverständlich wären das Kleingedruckte und auch die entsprechenden "Ausschlussklauseln" relativ umfangreich.

_"Angeln nur bei mindestens 5m Wassertiefe, bei sauberem Grund und freien Ufern..." _


----------



## Tricast

Jason schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 und @Skott Ist doch schön, wenn ich euch eine Freude machen konnte. @skyduck  und @Slappy hab ich auch eine zugeschickt. Hoffentlich ist mit den Sendungen nichts schief gelaufen.
> Ich habe noch so einige Ükelaner auf meiner Liste, denen ich eine Pose zusenden werde. Ihr müsst mir nur Zeit geben. Ich habe schon so viele Posen gebaut, was soll ich den mit denen. Ich hab mein Posenset, wo ich mal gelegentlich mal welche austausche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die zweite von unten, die Korkpose ist aber nicht von mir. Will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken.
> 
> Meinen morgigen Ansitz werde ich leider allein vollziehen müssen. Alex hat mir absagt. Ihm ist etwas dazwischen gekommen. Meine Sachen sind fast alle zusammen gepackt und die werde ich noch ins Auto räumen.
> Um das Futter kümmere ich mich gleich auch noch. Paniermehl mit Vanillearoma, vermischt mit Mais und Hanf, der seit heute morgen in der Thermoskanne am quellen ist. Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt. Es soll nass werden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


@Jason : Wunderschöne Posen in einer passenden schönen Posenbox. Halten die einseitigen Schaumstoffstreifen?

Immer wenn ich alleine angeln muß fange ich die größten Fische! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @Jason : Wunderschöne Posen in einer passenden schönen Posenbox. Halten die einseitigen Schaumstoffstreifen?
> 
> Immer wenn ich alleine angeln muß fange ich die größten Fische!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich gehe mal rüber zum Posenbau. Wir wollen doch den Ükel nicht zu sehr missbrauchen. Nicht das es mecker gibt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Nene, die wird schon noch ankommen
> Ich freu mich schon drauf
> Wäre es nicht so weit würde ich morgen spontan mit gehen


Ich habe auch ganz kurz und frech überlegt, aber knapp 200km sind schon heavy! Aber irgendwann würde ich den @Jason schon gern mal persönlich kennen lernen...


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also @Jason, Dein Posenset ist wirklich wunderschön!!! Eine wirklich beneidenswerte Begabung die Du, Freddy und natürlich auch Josef (Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, Entschuldigung!) habt und pflegt. Wirklich klasse!
> Mein Zweithobby sind ja die bewegten Bilder und gerne auch die bewegten Bilder unter der Wasseroberfläche. Heute Nachmittag war ich mit der neuen Unterwasserdrohne etwas an der Wümme unterwegs und diesmal ist es mir auch gelungen, zumindest einige Fotos auf meinen Rechner zu übertragen.
> Der Folgende Screenshot ist an einem zuverlässigen Döbelspot entstanden, als ich die Drohne einfach auf Grund gelegt und einige Maiskörner eingeworfen hatte. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde kamen drei der Löwen, die sie nochmal werden wollen. Und einer war echt neugierig und hat das große weiße Teil genauer unter die Lupe genommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362371


Ganz großes Kino, Stephan!!!


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich alleine angeln muß fange ich die größten Fische!


Du, ich werde mir Mühe geben. Vielleicht sprenge ich ja morgen alle Rekorde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Eieiei, wo fängt man an?!
Schade das es heute nicht gepaßt hat @Slappy, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, wie auch bei der Working Class @Tobias85 !
@dawurzelsepp natürlich zur Ehrenrettung des Ükels samt Rotauge und Döbel Strecke ein dickes Petri!
Mensch @geomas , tut mir Leid das ausgerechnet die Spinnerzunft Dir so reingrätschen mußte. In die Schnur werfen ist schon arg aus meiner Sicht. Vielleicht fängst Du dafür morgen!
Schade @Jason das es mit Kochtopf nicht klappt. Mach morgen trotz allem das Beste daraus und eine schöne Zeit plus Petri! Hanf sollte ich auch mal aufgreifen und angehen.
Schönes Bild @Wuemmehunter und bitte mehr davon soviel viel Spaß weiterhin und gute Aufnahmen!

Glückwunsch allen Bewichtelten und bitte, angelt damit!
Ganz tolle Aktion übrigens vom Wichtel, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Du, ich werde mir Mühe geben. Vielleicht sprenge ich ja morgen alle Rekorde.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich drücke dir die Daumen.!


----------



## geomas

Der ganze Stammtisch wünscht wohl @Jason einen wunderbaren Angelsonntag mit strammen Fischen (auch Hechte zählen zur Not!) und Sör Alex natürlich auch einen richtig guten Tag.


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat der User @daci7 Burzeltag
Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir, vor allem bleib Gesund und weiterhin dicke Fische


----------



## geomas

Oh, na dann alles Gute für Dich und Deine Family, lieber @daci7 , natürlich in erster Linie Gesundheit und genug Zeit zum Friedfischen.

(Ach ja, da war doch noch was... #duell)


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir hier nochmal alles Gute


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey @daci7 - alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag 
Und lass dich gut feiern...


----------



## Kneto

@daci7: Auch von mir alles Gute und viel Gesundheit zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag. Genieße deinen Ehrentag und lass dich gebührend feiern.


----------



## Jason

@daci7 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
Fahre jetzt bei Regen zum angeln und du musst feiern.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kneto

Jason schrieb:


> @daci7 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> Fahre jetzt bei Regen zum angeln und du musst feiern.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Viel Erfolg, ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Slappy

@daci7 alles gute zum Geburtstag! 

@Jason , dir viel Erfolg bei dem Schmuddelwetter. Ich bin noch unentschlossen ob es heute raus geht. 
Achso. Scheinbar war ich gestern verpeilter wie ich dachte. Hab eben die Zeitung rein geholt und routinemäßig den Briefkasten geöffnet. Tja, so wie es aussieht hab 8ch gestern nicht rein geschaut denn es war eine absolute Schönheit drin 





Vielen lieben Dank. Sollte es heute los gehen werde ich sie gleich nutzen


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, na dann alles Gute für Dich und Deine Family, lieber @daci7 , natürlich in erster Linie Gesundheit und genug Zeit zum Friedfischen.
> 
> (Ach ja, da war doch noch was... #duell)


Besten Dank Männer.
Ich komm ehrlich gesagt nicht zum schreiben ... die Würfel sind schon ewig gefallen ...


----------



## Skott

@daci7 alles Liebe und Gute, vor allem aber Gesundheit zum Geburtstag!


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich komm ehrlich gesagt nicht zum schreiben ... die Würfel sind schon ewig gefallen ...


Wie meinen?
Auch hier nochmals - Alles Gute!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@daci7 
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, noch so ein vorweihnachtskind wie ich. Feiert gscheid 

Wenn ich so bedenke freud es mich wo das Schilf meiner kleiner Heimat...und do bin ih dahoarm....durch @Jason  's Hand überall Freude bereitet.

Daher mein Angebot an euch Ükel wenn einer welches braucht bitte meldet euch, ich werde dann entsprechendes Sammeln und für euch trocknen.


----------



## Jason

Sitze bei leichten Regen unterm Schirm und warte auf die ersten Bisse. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## hester

@daci7 ich schließe mich de n Glückwünschen an, allems Gute zum Geburtstag, bleib gesund.


----------



## hester

Jason schrieb:


> Sitze bei leichten Regen unterm Schirm und warte auf die ersten Bisse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362384
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nur die Harten kommen in Garten, halte durch und viel Petri.


----------



## hester

Tricast Überschubspitzen
Irgendwer hat doch welche gesucht, Michael Schlögl bietet unter seiner Angelschule Homepage welche an für 3mm Außendurchmesser mit 0,5 und 0,75oz.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich steh in der Küche und backe Kekse für meine Grinch Familie  Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Gerade überlege ich, ob ich es wirklich riskieren sollte, heute zum VIERTEN mal in Folge zu schneidern.
Es sieht alles sehr ungemütlich aus wenn ich aus dem Fenster blicke - andererseits ist es auf dem Sofa mit einem guten Buch und ner Tasse Kakao recht gut auszuhalten.. .
Was solls, wie @hester schon sagte; Nur die Harten....


----------



## phirania

Von mir auch .
Alles gute zum Schlüpftag..


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Sitze bei leichten Regen unterm Schirm und warte auf die ersten Bisse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362384
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da geht noch was.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Da geht noch was.


Bis jetzt läuft nichts. Muss wohl die Spinnrute raus holen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> Auch hier nochmals - Alles Gute!


Will sagen: ich war fischen, habe gefangen und muss noch den Bericht schreiben ... seit bald zwei Monaten...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@daci7 : Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
@Jason: Durchhalten , das wird noch!
@rhinefisher: Sofa und Kakao? Das macht die Entscheidung schwer. Wenn es dazu noch ein gutes Angelvideo gäbe, wäre die Entscheidung für mich gefallen.
@dawurzelsepp: Wann dürfen wir Dir zu Geburtstag gratulieren?
@all: Allen Ükel einen schönen 4. Advent!


----------



## Tricast

hester schrieb:


> Tricast Überschubspitzen
> Irgendwer hat doch welche gesucht, Michael Schlögl bietet unter seiner Angelschule Homepage welche an für 3mm Außendurchmesser mit 0,5 und 0,75oz.


Das war geomas und der hat schon mit Schlögl Kontakt. Aber es wird ihn bestimmt freuen das so an ihn gedacht wird.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Sie fangen doch noch an zu beißen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## hester

Mit so einer Pose bleibt ihnen auch nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich steh in der Küche und backe Kekse für meine Grinch Familie  Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


Viel Spaß!
Steht hier heute auch noch an, wie an jedem Advent. Aber ich bin da raus, werde flüchten. Sportliche Runde mit Rad und unterwegs einen Abstecher in den Hafen zwecks auskundschaften.
@Jason Petri und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Sie fangen doch noch an zu beißen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362388
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri @Jason , das freut mich für dich!


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Tricast Überschubspitzen
> Irgendwer hat doch welche gesucht, Michael Schlögl bietet unter seiner Angelschule Homepage welche an für 3mm Außendurchmesser mit 0,5 und 0,75oz.



Danke!
Yup, wie Heinz schon erwähnte war ich der „Verdächtige”. Die beiden bestellten Spitzen sind da und machen einen guten Eindruck. Sie sind von Browning.
Wenn ich Michael Schlögl richtig verstanden habe, waren es die letzten in seinem Bestand. Der Kontakt war auf jeden Fall nett und sehr informativ.
Mal sehen, wie sich das Brexit-Schlamassel entwickelt, eventuell hole ich mir irgendwann noch mal Original-Überschubspitzen. Aber die Grundaustattung steht.


----------



## geomas

Hab heute Vormittag mal ne große Runde im Revier gedreht (zu Fuß) und verschiebe die Angelei.
Der Pegel niedrig, die Stelle, an der ich vorfüttern wollte (Handvoll Micro-Pellets), war von einem Ausdauer-Gummischmeißer belegt.





Hier waren wieder die üblichen Experten am Werk.


----------



## rhinefisher

So - ich habe es getan - vier mal hintereinander meine Lieblingshymmne... .
Aber ich kann das noch sehr viel besser, denn mein Rekord liegt bei 18 Tagen in Folge in Kroatien... 
War eigentlich genau wie gestern, nur ohne Sonne.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bild A: Altniedernordischer Jagdmopps:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bild B. Larven der Altniedernordischen Panzerfliege
	

		
			
		

		
	






Oder des Gluttonuos Babbler of Traal..
Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklähren - ich habe noch nie Maden mit einer solch stabilen Haut gesehen.
Es war fast unmöglich die mit meinem 18er Gamakatsu River Feeder aufzuspießen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Versuch doch mal ne andere Stelle.


----------



## rhinefisher

Man sollte wissen, wann es Zeit ist aufzugeben und ein neues Vorfach zu nehmen... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal ne andere Stelle.



Aber niemals nicht - ich zieh das jetzt durch, bis ich genau dort mit genau dieser Montage was fange.
Da bin ich krankhaft hartnäckig...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @daci7 : Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
> @Jason: Durchhalten , das wird noch!
> @rhinefisher: Sofa und Kakao? Das macht die Entscheidung schwer. Wenn es dazu noch ein gutes Angelvideo gäbe, wäre die Entscheidung für mich gefallen.
> @dawurzelsepp: Wann dürfen wir Dir zu Geburtstag gratulieren?
> @all: Allen Ükel einen schönen 4. Advent!



Ist schon paar Tage her, basst scho.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na dann aber trotzdem: Alles Gute nachträglich zum Wiegenfest, lieber Josef!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, Josef, nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## rustaweli

Na dann mal alles Gute nachträglich @dawurzelsepp !
Mensch @geomas , so langsam wird es blöd. Nimm meine Entschuldigung im Namen aller KuKö Schmeißer an! Glaub mir, nicht alle Spinner spinnen so.
@rhinefisher , ich gönne es eh jedem, aber Dir langsam sehr. Das treibt einem ja langsam die Tränen in die Augen.

Ich war ja nicht angeln. Möchte Euch trotzdem nerven, mit einem Bildbericht. Hab Bilder von den neuen Seen und dem Hafen gemacht. Seht mir meine Vorfreude nach, liebe Stammtischbrüder.
Aber so sind Stammtische, mal ernst, belanglos, tagesaktuell, teilen von Liebesfreude und Liebesleid.
Hier ein paar Impressionen von 3 Seen. Aber sorry, alles mit Handy!








Erkennt Ihr hier den Freund?




Etwas verwunschenes Wurzelwerk.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder, rusty.

Ein Petri Heil an alle die draußen sind oder waren und einen schönen 4. Advent an alle Ükels.


----------



## rustaweli

Sowie noch ein für mich interessantes Moddereckchen.




Und Krautflecken. Vielleicht entdecke ich ja im Sommer dort die berühmten Schleienstrassen.




Jetzt noch bißl was vom Hafen. Alles habe ich dort nicht geschafft.












Ich hoffe der Name ist ein Synonym für die Rotaugengröße.




















Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und Nachsicht zwecks Vorfreude!
Schönen Sonntag allen noch!


----------



## hester

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir von Browning die Hyperdrome Feeder in 330 zugelegt. Mit ein Grund war, das Spitzen in 1+2oz dabei sind. Die Spitzen kamen mir gleich etwas stärker vor, jetzt habe ich es halt mal getestet. Als Vergleich habe ich eine Drennanspitze in 1oz genommen.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die Rote ist die Drennanspitze belastet mit 28gr., die Gelbe von Browning braucht nur mickrige 70gr. um auf eine ähnliche Biegung zu kommen. Unglaublich.

@rustaweli , sehr schöne Impressionen. Da würde ich auch gerne mal angeln.


----------



## Hecht100+

Deine Seen-Bilder sehen aber auchaus, als wenn es da viele  Nichtuekelfischarten zu fangen sind. Tolle Fotos. Danke.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> ich gönne es eh jedem, aber Dir langsam sehr. Das treibt einem ja langsam die Tränen in die Augen.


Hey, nicht traurig sein - ich bin es ja auch nicht...
Ernsthaft; wollte ich Fische fangen, brauche ich bloß Stelle und Methode zu wechseln.
Mir ist wichtig dass der Spot für den Hund und die Posenrute passt.
Wer aktuell mit Pose statt mit Spinne fischt, ist schon selbst Schuld....


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deine Seen-Bilder sehen aber auchaus, als wenn es da viele  Nichtuekelfischarten zu fangen sind. Tolle Fotos. Danke.



Danke erst einmal allen für die positiven Reaktionen!
Ja, ist voll mit Schleie, Barsch, Hecht.
Einer davon beherbergt etliche Forellen.


----------



## Tricast

@rustaweli : Die Gewässer sehen vielversprechend aus und bieten für jeden etwas. Von abgeschieden bis Urban. Das kann ein tolles Angeljahr werden für Dich.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kneto

@dawurzelsepp: Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute und viel Gesundheit zu deinem Geburtstag.

Thema Gewässerbesuch: Ich war heute Vormittag auch an einigen meiner favorisierten Waldteiche und habe dort meinen "Kontrollgang" bei schönem Sonnenschein zelebriert.
Los war dort heute nichts, Vermutlich wegen der zum Großteil zugefrorenen Gewässerfläche. Womit sich die beangelbare Fläche nur auf ein paar Uferbereiche begrenzte. Dies sollte sich in den kommenden Tagen wieder mit den steigenden Temperaturen ändern. Zum Mittagessen war ich wieder rechtzeitig daheim, am frühen Nachmittag war es dann mit dem Sonnenschein auch vorbei.


----------



## Slappy

Tagesrückblick..... 
Wenn sich deine Montage vor dem ersten auswerfen vertüddelt, geh gleich nach Hause. 

Viel zu starke Strömung für mein sensilbes Gerät. Trotzdem habe ich es 3h versucht. 
2 Futterkörbe und 3 Gummiköder verloren und die o, 5oz Spitze um einen Ring gekürzt. Aber die Stelle wird erneut beangelt. Denn es gibt dort Fisch! Mein Futterball wurde in der Pause voll weggeputzt. Nur meine Pinkies wollte keiner kosten


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> @rustaweli : Die Gewässer sehen vielversprechend aus und bieten für jeden etwas. Von abgeschieden bis Urban. Das kann ein tolles Angeljahr werden für Dich.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Danke!
Ich glaube auch das dies vielleicht ein gutes Jahr werden könnte. Zumal auch mein Sohn ab Frühsommer seinen Schein bekommt und ebenfalls Mitglied wird.
Aber bei all der Freude kommt auch ein Schleichendes Gefühl von Überforderung auf. All die Gewässer, Möglichkeiten, neuen Herausforderungen, Unwissenheit.
Neues Tackle wegen neuen Herausforderungen und Aufgaben, das X 2.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Rusty alles in Ruhe angehen, die neuen Gewässer kennenlernen, Strategien darauf abstimmen dann wird das schon.
Aber wenn ich mir so überlege , was ich im kommenden Jahr alles machen möchte...
Ich werde es machen wie immer: Die Hürden so hoch legen, dass man bequem unter durch laufen kann.


----------



## rustaweli

So werte Ükels, der letzte Advent vor dem heiligen Hochfest neigt sich dem Ende zu. Ich werde für heut den Stammtisch verlassen, erhebe das Glas auf Euch und danke für die gemeinsame Zeit! Zum Wohl auf Euch, den Tisch, auf uns!
Petri noch schnell an @Jason zum unükeligen Urfisch!
Auf mich wartet nun die Familie und dieser Tisch.









Genießt noch den verbleibenden Abend!


----------



## Jason

Da mir @Kochtopf leider absagen musste, bin ich nicht so früh los, wie wir wollten. War um 9:00Uhr am Wasser und es war bei 5 Grad leicht am regnen. Den Schirm aufgestellt, die Sachen drunter und dann die Ruten fertig gemacht.




Mein gewöhnlich kleines Basiscamp. Die rechte Rute war mit Mais-Wurm Köder auf Grund bestückt. Mit der hab ich immer mal wieder andere Stellen angesteuert. Es kam aber kein Fischkontakt zustande. 
Dann hatte ich noch die Aiken mit der Ambidex Super für die Rotaugen im Gepäck. Eine wunderschöne Kombination. Simple Montage, Durchlaufpose mit 12er Haken. Kurz vorm Grund in meinem Futterteppich hab ich sämtliche Köder ausprobiert, die ich am Start hatte. Made, Pinkis, abgebrühte Maden und Mais. 
Die ersten 3 Stunden lief nichts und es regnete zwischendurch immer wieder. Hielt sich aber in Grenzen. 





Zum aufwärmen der Hände gab es ein Früchtetee mit Kandiszucker. 
Als Schneider wollte ich den Platz nicht verlassen und zur Abwechselung holte ich die Spinnrute raus. Dazu hab ich was im Raubfischstammtisch geschrieben. 
Dann ließ der Wind nach, der Teich war spiegelglatt und es kamen die ersten Bisse. Daran hab ich nicht mehr geglaubt. Mittlerweile war es schon 13:00Uhr. Hätte ich gewusst, dass sie so spät anfangen zu beißen, dann wäre ich später gekommen.





Von der Größe hab ich noch 10 Stück fangen können und ich war erleichtert, dass ich nicht das französische Lied trillern musste. Der Hecht hätte für meinen Friedfischansitz nicht gezählt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Jason - auch zum Wasserwolf. Das ausharren hat sich also doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Jason - auch zum Wasserwolf. Das ausharren hat sich also doch noch gelohnt.


Danke Tobsen. Das warten auf Fisch hat sich wirklich gelohnt, aber ich glaube, ich hab mir was am Rücken geholt. Hat am Wasser angefangen. Ich lauf wie eine Hexe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> So werte Ükels, der letzte Advent vor dem heiligen Hochfest neigt sich dem Ende zu. Ich werde für heut den Stammtisch verlassen, erhebe das Glas auf Euch und danke für die gemeinsame Zeit! Zum Wohl auf Euch, den Tisch, auf uns!
> Petri noch schnell an @Jason zum unükeligen Urfisch!
> Auf mich wartet nun die Familie und dieser Tisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 362441
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362442
> 
> Genießt noch den verbleibenden Abend!


Der Tisch ist gut und reichlich gedeckt. Lasst es euch schmecken. Sehe ich da schwäbische Maultaschen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Erkennt Ihr hier den Freund?
> Anhang anzeigen 362415



Das ist doch @Minimax, der sich hinter einem Blatt versteckt?


----------



## Tobias85

@Jason: Oh nein, hoffentlich nur eine Verspannung. Gute Besserung in jedem Fall!


----------



## Minimax

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist doch @Minimax, der sich hinter einem Blatt versteckt?


Hahaha, theoretisch möglich. Aber ich war lange nicht mehr am Wasser, und lange noch werd ich dort nicht sein.
Umso mehr freu ich mich über die bunten Diskussionen und tollen Berichte hier im Ükel, und wünsche Euch allen herzliche Petris, und vielen Dank für die Berichte und Beträge! Ich muss mal ernsthaft wieder Ükellektüre nachholen,
herzlich 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp - nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag, möge das kommende Lebensjahr viel Zeit zum Angeln und Basteln für Dich bereithalten.

@rustaweli - Deine Gewässer sehen spannend aus. Danke für die Vorstellung von Teich und Hafen!
Der Spinnfischer heute hat sich absolut korrekt verhalten, nur eben an der Stelle geangelt, wo es mich hinzog. Daß ich nicht früher los bin ist mein Ding.
Der Pfosten und der „Gitter-Sockel” im Wasser gehen ganz sicher auf das Konto von angesoffenen Kids.

@rhinefisher - ich bin gespannt, wann Du den Bann brechen kannst. Deine Beharrlichkeit ist bewundernswert. Wird schon noch.

@Jason - danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zu den Silberlingen. Gute Besserung für Deinen Rücken!

@Minimax - hoffentlich findet sich beizeiten ein Pfad zum Fischwasser für Dich.

@hester - da hast Du von Browning ja ne „Zauber-Rute” erstanden. Aus 1oz mach 2,5oz, einfach so. Anders als durch Magie ist das doch nicht zu erklären...


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> Der Tisch ist gut und reichlich gedeckt. Lasst es euch schmecken. Sehe ich da schwäbische Maultaschen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri noch zu den weiteren Fängen!
Ja, gut erkannt. Unsere Kinder lieben die in allen Variationen.
Hoffe Deinem Rücken geht es besser!


----------



## Skott

@Jason PETRI zur Strecke der Augenrot und gute Besserung für deinen Rücken!


----------



## Jason

Danke euch. Vermutlich wieder die Bandscheibe. Einmal im Jahr ist das heftig, und bissel besser ist es schon. Die 3 Tage Arbeit zieh ich noch durch und dann seh ich weiter. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Gute Besserung @Jason! Und auch von mir noch ein Petri zu den Teichplötzen.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri noch zu den weiteren Fängen!
> Ja, gut erkannt. Unsere Kinder lieben die in allen Variationen.
> Hoffe Deinem Rücken geht es besser!


Nicht nur Kinder lieben Maultaschen. Geschmälzte Maultaschen sind doch einfach nur lecker. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Danke euch. Vermutlich wieder die Bandscheibe. Einmal im Jahr ist das heftig, und bissel besser ist es schon. Die 3 Tage Arbeit zieh ich noch durch und dann seh ich weiter.
> Gruß Jason


Gute Besserung !


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Nicht nur Kinder lieben Maultaschen. Geschmälzte Maultaschen sind doch einfach nur lecker.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ab und an gönne ich mir auch welche, aber eher selten. Dann aber lieber geschnitten, gebraten und dann noch Milch plus Käse mit in die Pfanne.

So, also wenn sie heute nicht wollen, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Buttervanille, Spekulatius, Kokosraspeln, Maismehl, Salz...
Gleich geht es kurz raus.


----------



## Tricast

Das sieht ja richtig lecker aus, wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber Schuld.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, theoretisch möglich. Aber ich war lange nicht mehr am Wasser, und lange noch werd ich dort nicht sein.


So eine Winterpause ist was Feines - meine beginnt am 2.1. .. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, also wenn sie heute nicht wollen, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
> Buttervanille, Spekulatius, Kokosraspeln, Maismehl, Salz...



Viel Erfolg!
Zur Not bäckst du halt einen Kuchen draus, rusty.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, theoretisch möglich. Aber ich war lange nicht mehr am Wasser, und lange noch werd ich dort nicht sein.
> Umso mehr freu ich mich über die bunten Diskussionen und tollen Berichte hier im Ükel, und wünsche Euch allen herzliche Petris, und vielen Dank für die Berichte und Beträge! Ich muss mal ernsthaft wieder Ükellektüre nachholen,
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Was gibt es wichtigeres im Leben als Angeln ?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Danke für die Glückwünsche euch allen.

@Jason
Wünsch dir gute Besserung, nutz die freien Tage mal zum ausspannen und genieße die Ruhe.

@rustaweli 
Viel Erfolg mit der super Mischung, wäre ich ein Fisch dann hättest mich schon gefangen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das du jetzt nur noch am Eimer hängst und deine Nase immer reinhalten musst bei diesem Duft.


----------



## Vechtefisch

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was gibt es wichtigeres im Leben als Angeln ?


Meine Freundin sagt mein Studium. 
Aber ich finde das kann man so und so sehen. War das letzte mal vor Weihnachten in meiner wg Klamotten holen und Personalausweis beantragen. Was ist in der Heimat passiert genau meine Rolle ist da, eine ABU 506 Mk ll. Ob der Zugführer wohl schneller fährt wenn ich ihm sage, dass ich ganz dringend zu meiner Rolle muss?


----------



## geomas

@Vechtefisch - vermutlich bekommst Du mit Deiner Kapselrolle das große ABU-Verwöhnpaket: gepolsterte Tasche, mehrere E-Spulen, Chinelle-Band als Reserve.
So wars bei meiner ABU 706. Viel Spaß mit der Rolle!


----------



## Vechtefisch

@geomas  ja genau mit Tasche und so weiter. Bin richtig gespannt und freue mich darauf an der Kurbel zu drehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Hab leicht entmutigt gepackt.
3 Grundeln, mehr war nicht. Nach einem Hänger und Montageverlust war es das dann.
Erliege gerade leicht dem winterlichen Anglerblues. Da gibst Dir Mühe mit Futter und Methoden, läufst bei Wind und Wetter raus, opferst Familienzeit, hättest viel anderes machen können, sollen, müssen, wollen und, ja...
Naja, 1-2 Tage, dann kommt wieder die Motivation.
Dann wohl wirklich einen Kuchen backen @Professor Tinca . Leider schlugen sie mein Angebot doch aus @Tricast , aber @dawurzelsepp hat Recht, der Duft war herrlich betörend.
Schönen Abend allerseits!


----------



## geomas

3 Grundeln sind schon mal sehr viel mehr Fische als ich zuletzt zu Gesicht bekam. Also Petri, lieber @rustaweli . 
Sind eben schwierige Zeiten momentan, auch was die Angelei betrifft.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> schwierige Zeiten momentan, auch was die Angelei betrifft.


Ach was - Du musst doch bloß mal in den FoPu gehen...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach was - Du musst doch bloß mal in den FoPu gehen...


Sowas kenne ich gar nicht, weiß noch nicht mal, wo es sowas überhaupt gibt. 
In meinen Augen tangiert ja bereits die Benutzung eines Angelsteges die Grenze zur Dekadenz.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach was - Du musst doch bloß mal in den FoPu gehen...


Dann doch lieber Jazz und Blues!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau.
Erfolg wird sich als richtiger Angler erarbeitet, nicht erkauft.


----------



## Reeni

Darf ich als Jungangler zu Euch dazu stoßen? Wenn ich auf mein Herz höre, ruft das zwar immer Barsch, Barsch, Barsch... Aber ich möchte das Angelhandwerk von Grund auf lernen und somit mit der Stipprute und Pose beginnen.


----------



## Tricast

@Reeni : Hier darf jeder mitmachen der sich auch für das Angeln auf Friedfisch interessiert. Die meisten hier schwingen auch die Spinnrute aber hier wird fast ausschließlich über Friedfisch gequatscht. Und es gibt eine goldene Regel hier: Ein höflicher respektvoller Umgangston und keine toten Fische-Bilder.
Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch der Ükel-Bruderschaft.

Viele Grüße Heinz

Ins leben gerufen hat den Ükel der liebe Fantastic Fishing den Du auch auf "16er-haken.de" besuchen kannst.


----------



## Jason

Na dann mal ein Herzliches Willkommen lieber @Reeni . Ich muss auch noch so vieles lernen und hier wird uns sehr geholfen. Diesen Stammtisch kann ich nur empfehlen. Schöne Hunde hast du da im Avatar. Sind das deine?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

@Jason : Hier hast Du es mit einer Dame zu tun mein lieber Jason, also benimm Dich ( sind wir aber auch nicht anders von Dir gewohnt).

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Casso

Danke für die Aufklärung @Tricast ist mir bisher auch völlig entglitten. Und herzlich Willkommen auch hier an @Reeni


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach was - Du musst doch bloß mal in den FoPu gehen...



Streiche den Begriff "Forellen", dann wäre ich ganz bei dir.


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> @Jason : Hier hast Du es mit einer Dame zu tun mein lieber Jason, also benimm Dich ( sind wir aber auch nicht anders von Dir gewohnt).
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Dann werde ich mich mal rausputzen und mein Bestes geben. @Reeni ,an welchen Gewässern hast du den vor zu fischen?
Teiche, Flüsse oder an Seen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Reeni - ja, herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch! 
Hilfreiche Antworten auf mögliche Fragen wirst Du hier sicher bekommen. 
Bitte nicht wundern, falls auch Schabernack getrieben wird. 
Der ist integraler Bestandteil der Diskussionen.

Stippen im klassischen Sinne fetzt und zwar besonders dann, wenn diese ursprünglichste Art der Angelei unbekümmert betrieben wird. 
Übrigens handelt es sich bei der Angelei mit (etwa) rutenlanger Schnur an der unberingten Rute um „Lang-Lang-Angelei”. 
„Stippen” im modernen Sinne wird mit kurzer Schnur an einer unberingten „Kopfrute” betrieben und schon mehr was für Spezis.


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat unser User @Tikey0815 Burzeltag 
Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir, vor allem bleib Gesund und weiterhin dicke Fische


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Reeni - ja, herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch!
> Hilfreiche Antworten auf mögliche Fragen wirst Du hier sicher bekommen.
> Bitte nicht wundern, falls auch Schabernack getrieben wird.
> Der ist integraler Bestandteil der Diskussionen.
> 
> Stippen im klassischen Sinne fetzt und zwar besonders dann, wenn diese ursprünglichste Art der Angelei unbekümmert betrieben wird.
> Übrigens handelt es sich bei der Angelei mit (etwa) rutenlanger Schnur an der unberingten Rute um „Lang-Lang-Angelei”.
> „Stippen” im modernen Sinne wird mit kurzer Schnur an einer unberingten „Kopfrute” betrieben und schon mehr was für Spezis.


Und da kommt schon der erste Tipp von einem, na wie soll ich sagen, "Profi" . Entschuldige lieber Georg, anders kann man es nicht sagen. Du bist sehr bewandert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ha, sieh an, unser Stammtisch-Sonnenschein @Tikey0815 feiert Geburtstag. 
Alles Gute, neben Gesundheit natürlich viel Grund zum Lachen und Witzereißen wünsch ich Dir, und daß Du auch im kommenden Jahr wegen Deines blendenden Äußeren mit @Fantastic Fishing  verwechselt wirst (wie auf der Stippermesse 2019 in Bremen).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Ha, sieh an, unser Stammtisch-Sonnenschein @Tikey0815 feiert Geburtstag.
> Alles Gute, neben Gesundheit natürlich viel Grund zum Lachen und Witzereißen wünsch ich Dir, und daß Du auch im kommenden Jahr wegen Deines blendenden Äußeren mit @Fantastic Fishing  verwechselt wirst (wie auf der Stippermesse 2019 in Bremen).



Ist ja auch ein hübscher Mann, der Knabe. Alles gute zum Geburtstag @Tikey0815, du alter Schönling!


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Und da kommt schon der erste Tipp von einem, na wie soll ich sagen, "Profi" . Entschuldige lieber Georg, anders kann man es nicht sagen. Du bist sehr bewandert.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Haha, wenn ich bei meinen Angelkünsten Profi wäre, naja, dann würden meine alten Jeans noch passen...

(Danke Jason)


----------



## geomas

Heute torpedierte ein unerwarteter und sehr kurzfristig anberaumter Job die für den Nachmittag geplante Session am Fluß nebenan.
Die chronisch unzuverlässige Wetter-„Vorhersage” verspricht für morgen erstmal ne Menge Regen und am Nachmittag dann einen Mix aus Sonne und Wolken bei kernigem Westwind und milden Temperaturen. 
Vielleicht klappts morgen mit dem Ersteinsatz der alten Drennan Super Feeder.


----------



## daci7

Alles Gue @Tikey0815 !
Lass dich reich beschenken. Oder noch besser, nimm das direkt selbst in die Hand. Dann kommt wenigstens immer das Richtige


----------



## Skott

@Tikey0815 Alles Liebe und Gute, vor allem aber Gesundheit zum Geburtstag für dich!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber @Tikey0815, auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Wiegenfest. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin Anglerglück, gutes Essen und entspannte E-Biketouren im Frühjahr und natürlich Gesundheit. Und wenn ich das nächste Mal im Baitstore bin, melde ich mich vorher bei Dir.
Ein Herzliches Willkommen an @Reeni. Viel Spaß und gute aDiskussionen hier im wunderbaren Ükel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Morgen Jungs!

Hier auch nochmal alles Gute zum Burzeltag @Tikey0815 .


----------



## Jason

@Tikey0815 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Gesundheit wünsche ich dir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Genau, auch hier unserem @Tikey0815 alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vor allem Gesundheit und genieße die Zeit mit deinen Lieben.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hallo Männer 
Da ich wegen Corona mich neu orientieren musste und für das nächste Jahr, für mich ein Umzug ansteht ,zurück ins Rhein Main Gebiet !
Bin ich weder zum Angeln gekommen, noch hatte ich Zeit mich mit unserem Forum zu beschäftigen!
Ich möchte aber die Zeit jetzt nutzen Euch allen schöne Feiertage zu wünschen!
Wenn es sich bei mir alles etwas besser eingependelt hat, werde ich ab nächsten Jahr hoffentlich Zeit haben etwas im Main und Rhein zu angeln und dann hier wieder über meine Misserfolge berichten zu können!
Bleibt bitte alle gesund und fängt schöne Fische!

Mfg Michael


----------



## Kneto

@Tikey0815: Alles Gute und viel Gesundheit zum Wiegenfest. Genieße den Tag mit deinen Liebsten und lass dich Gebührend feiern.


----------



## Waller Michel

Hey Tikey ...von mir auch alles Liebe zu Geburtstag und hauptsächlich Gesundheit wünsche ich Dir !

LG


----------



## rhinefisher

Dem @Tikey0815 alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag - lasse dich ordentlich feiern und beschenken..
Der @Reeni ein herzliches Willkommen und Glückwunsch zu der überaus vernünftigen Entscheidung das Angeln richtig zu lernen..

Hey @Waller Michel , schön dich mal wieder zu lesen..


----------



## Casso

@Tikey0815 die herzlichsten Glückwünsche!  

@Stammtisch: 

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

also ich muss mal eine Lanze für meinen Angelverein brechen. Es ist ein großer Angelverein mit über 4.000 Mitgliedern, vielen Untergruppen und zum Glück auch vielen Gewässern. Dennoch ist der Vorstand bzw. die Geschäftsstelle für jeden Einzelnen da. So auch in meinem Fall: 

Ich wohne nun das zweite Jahr in unserem Neubau und bin in den letzten zwei Jahren nicht ein einziges Mal am Wasser gewesen.  Ich hatte so dermaßen viel um die Ohren dass an die Angelei gar nicht zu denken gewesen ist. Nun habe ich aber die Lust bekommen in den nächsten drei Wochen aufgrund von Zwangsurlaub mal wieder ans Wasser zu fahren. Gerne auch mit meinen Töchtern zusammen. Ein wenig Feedern. Kurzweilig und spaßig für die Kinder. Das Wetter lädt aktuell ja ein, nach draußen zu gehen.

Jedenfalls kann ich partout nicht meinen Erlaubnisschein 2020 finden. Ich habe schon alles auf den Kopf gestellt aber das kleine rote Heftchen geht auch schnell verloren. Also habe ich gestern kurzerhand in der Geschäftsstelle unseres Vereins angerufen und mit einer netten Dame gesprochen. Ich hatte mich schon auf eine Abfuhr eingestellt, da wir Ende Januar bereits die neuen Erlaubnisscheine bekommen. Ich möchte aber JETZT angeln! 

Das Gespräch verlief anders als erwartet, denn ich wurde lediglich nach meinem Namen gefragt. Anschließend wurde meine Adresse abgefragt und die Dame sagte, dass sie mir umgehend einen neuen Erlaubnisschein zukommen lässt. Abschließend folgten noch beste Feiertagswünsche. 

Da war ich erstmal positiv überrascht und wirklich froh, in diesem Verein zu sein. 

Euch allen einen schönen Tag!

Lasse


----------



## rustaweli

Alles Gute wünsche ich Dir @Tikey0815 sowie ein sorgenloses neues Lebensjahr!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Casso 
Waren das die Damen in Wallenhorst??


----------



## rustaweli

Alljährlichen Stresstest Nr1 bestanden. Lichterketten auseinanderknubbeln.   
Zum Glück habe ich mittlerweile die Ruhe einer Pin und die Geduldigkeit einer Pose.


----------



## Casso

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Casso
> Waren das die Damen in Wallenhorst??



Genau die waren es. War ehrlich gesagt das erste Mal dass ich dort angerufen habe. Sonst hatte ich in der Vergangenheit ein bis zwei Emails verschickt. Ich weiß nicht wie es in anderen Vereinen läuft aber hier habe ich bisher nur positive Erfahrungen sammeln können. Überlege auch mich ehrenamtlich ein wenig einzubringen. Unabhängig von der netten Aktion gestern.


----------



## skyduck

Jason schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 und @Skott Ist doch schön, wenn ich euch eine Freude machen konnte. @skyduck  und @Slappy hab ich auch eine zugeschickt. Hoffentlich ist mit den Sendungen nichts schief gelaufen.
> Ich habe noch so einige Ükelaner auf meiner Liste, denen ich eine Pose zusenden werde. Ihr müsst mir nur Zeit geben. Ich habe schon so viele Posen gebaut, was soll ich den mit denen. Ich hab mein Posenset, wo ich mal gelegentlich mal welche austausche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die zweite von unten, die Korkpose ist aber nicht von mir. Will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken.
> 
> Meinen morgigen Ansitz werde ich leider allein vollziehen müssen. Alex hat mir absagt. Ihm ist etwas dazwischen gekommen. Meine Sachen sind fast alle zusammen gepackt und die werde ich noch ins Auto räumen.
> Um das Futter kümmere ich mich gleich auch noch. Paniermehl mit Vanillearoma, vermischt mit Mais und Hanf, der seit heute morgen in der Thermoskanne am quellen ist. Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt. Es soll nass werden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Leider ist bei mir noch nichts gelandet. Aber im Moment ist ja sowieso ein bisschen Postchaos. Ich hoffe, dass hier noch etwas ankommt, es wäre sehr schade wenn ein solches Unikat verloren gehen würde... Hätte auch schon einen Plan für das gute Stück.


----------



## phirania

Von meiner Seite auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schlüpftag.


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> Leider ist bei mir noch nichts gelandet. Aber im Moment ist ja sowieso ein bisschen Postchaos. Ich hoffe, dass hier noch etwas ankommt, es wäre sehr schade wenn ein solches Unikat verloren gehen würde... Hätte auch schon einen Plan für das gute Stück.


Dann wollen wir mal hoffen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tuxedo75

Happ Birthday @Tikey0815! Genieße deinen Ehrentag

Gestern kamen endlich (nach ewigen Warten und telefonieren mit dem Versanddienstleister) meine Banoffee und Schokolade-Orange Pellets mit dem dazugehörigen Dip und Wafter Dumbells. Das Paket sah aus... total durchweicht, verbeult, aufgerissen. Ich konnte es kaum ins Haus tragen, da ist es am Tisch auseinander gefallen.Zum Glück hat es der Inhalt unbeschadet überstanden. 

Klar ist die Zeit stressig, Corona, Weihnachtsgeschäft und co. aber ich verstehe es trotzdem nicht, wie mit manch einem Paket umgegangen wird. 
War auch nicht das erste mal dieses Jahr dass ich Pakete in so einem Zustand bekam.

Am Sonntag werde ich mich, mit prall gefülltem Bauch und Hund der Weihnachtsfeiertage, auf den Weg machen um die auf Google Maps ausgesuchte Plätze/Strecken für die nächste Saison unter die Lupe zu nehmen.


----------



## Tobias85

@Tikey0815, auch hier nochmal alles alles Gute! 



Reeni schrieb:


> Darf ich als Jungangler zu Euch dazu stoßen? Wenn ich auf mein Herz höre, ruft das zwar immer Barsch, Barsch, Barsch... Aber ich möchte das Angelhandwerk von Grund auf lernen und somit mit der Stipprute und Pose beginnen.


Sicher keine falsche Entscheidung, wobei der Frühling da aber sicher besser geeignet ist als der Winter. Insofern genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt entschieden, jetzt kannst du dich in Ruhe einlesen und im Frühjahr dann durchstarten.


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Tikey0815, auch hier nochmal alles alles Gute!
> 
> 
> Sicher keine falsche Entscheidung, wobei der Frühling da aber sicher besser geeignet ist als der Winter. Insofern genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt entschieden, jetzt kannst du dich in Ruhe einlesen und im Frühjahr dann durchstarten.


Frühling, Winter... Also wenn bei mir das Wetter so bleibt, bin ich am 1.1. auf Schleie und Karpfen. 14 Grad, warmer Niesel ab und an. Wassertemperaturen über 8 Grad. Die Tage soll es wärmer werden.
Ob die Fische gerade wissen das es eigentlich eisiger, verschneiter Frostwinter sein sollte?


----------



## Tikey0815

Liebe Freunde ich muss sagen, 
ich kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen !
So zahlreich wie ihr mir gedacht, 
das hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht 





Ich werde heute für jeden von euch einen Schnaps mittrinken


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> 14 Grad, warmer Niesel ab und an. Wassertemperaturen über 8 Grad. Die Tage soll es wärmer werden.


Wärmer?  Über die Feiertage wird hier richtig dicke polare Kaltluft reinströmen, bei uns gehen die Temperaturen wohl auf -2/3 Grad zurück und anschließend bleiben die Höchstwerte unter 5 Grad. Also zumindest hier im Norden wirds grade für Einsteiger ohne Erfahrung schwierig werden, beim Stippen erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also zumindest hier im Norden wirds grade für Einsteiger ohne Erfahrung schwierig werden, beim Stippen erfolgreich zu sein.



Ist es um diese Jahreszeit doch immer und überall in Mitteleuropa.
Ich würde jedem Anfänger zur Spinnrute oder zum Zuhause bleiben raten.
Ist wie beim Segeln oder Hiking - warum sich den Spaß verderben bei miesem Wetter und schlechten Erfolgsaussichten...


----------



## Tricast

@Tikey0815 : Die besten Glückwünsche zu Deinem Wiegenfest und noch einen schönen Abend 

wünscht Dir Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn unser @Tikey0815 für jeden Glueckwunsch einen mittrinkt, sollten wir ihm heute noch ein frohes Neueswünschen*. *


----------



## Professor Tinca

OK.
Frohes Neues @Tikey0815 !


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist es um diese Jahreszeit doch immer und überall in Mitteleuropa.
> Ich würde jedem Anfänger zur Spinnrute oder zum Zuhause bleiben raten.
> Ist wie beim Segeln oder Hiking - warum sich den Spaß verderben bei miesem Wetter und schlechten Erfolgsaussichten...


Aha aha, da werden stetig aber sicher die Ausreden gestrickt.
Früher lief das unter Fahnenflucht!   
Aber Du mußt es niemanden recht machen, ausser Dir selbst. Ganz Unrecht hast Du ja nicht. Als Friedfischer hat man derzeit ein hartes Brot, während die Räuber zu Hochtouren auflaufen. Keine Dogmen, mach was Dir beliebt!


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde ich muss sagen,
> ich kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen !
> So zahlreich wie ihr mir gedacht,
> das hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werde heute für jeden von euch einen Schnaps mittrinken


Herrgottszeiten, auf alle Ükel, Familie, Gott, Liebe, Frieden, Heimat, Frauen, Kinder, Ahnen,...
Da hast aber was vor Dir! Da würde ich vor Neujahr nicht mal mehr unter der Bettdecke vorlinsen können.
Feiere schön!


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist es um diese Jahreszeit doch immer und überall in Mitteleuropa.



Drum empfahl ich unserer Neuen im Stammtisch ja, mit dem Stippen besser im Frühjahr durchzustarten.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aha aha, da werden stetig aber sicher die Ausreden gestrickt.



Ne ne - keine Ausreden für mich, bin ja schließlich ein sehr sehr guter Angler...
Schlecht-Wetter-Frei gilt nur für Anfänger - wir Könner müssen knallhart durchangeln...
Ganz besonders freue ich mich aufs Anangeln am 1.1.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ne ne - keine Ausreden für mich, bin ja schließlich ein sehr sehr guter Angler...
> Schlecht-Wetter-Frei gilt  nur für Anfänger - wir Könner müssen knallhart durchangeln...
> Ganz besonders freue ich mich aufs Anangeln am 1.1.


Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf! Ferdi und ich werden an unseren kleinen Wiesenfluss fahren, uns Würstchen grillen, Kinderpunsch schlabbern und .... jede Menge Fische fangen (naja hoffe ich zumindest!).


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf! Ferdi und ich werden an unseren kleinen Wiesenfluss fahren, uns Würstchen grillen, Kinderpunsch schlabbern und .... jede Menge Fische fangen (naja hoffe ich zumindest!).



Also ganz ähnlich wie bei mir - ausser dass ich am Rhein im eiskalten Wind Kaffee trinke, das Essen mal wieder vergessen haben werde und nix fange....


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ne ne - keine Ausreden für mich, bin ja schließlich ein sehr sehr guter Angler...
> Schlecht-Wetter-Frei gilt nur für Anfänger - wir Könner müssen knallhart durchangeln...
> Ganz besonders freue ich mich aufs Anangeln am 1.1.


Und wie und auf was?
Bei mir wird das Wetter und die Laune entscheiden. Aber nächsten Winter werde ich auch nur ab und an die Friedfische suchen. Da ich hier keine für mich erlaubten Q-Fisch Gewässer habe, werde ich ein ganz neues Projekt ab Nov'21 angehen. Von der schon langen Kooperation von Verein, Zucht, Wiederansiedlung sprach ich ja schon. Somit werde ich sehr oft der Pirsch auf den Rotfisch, den Donaulachs, den ehrfürchtigen, märchenhaften Huchen fröhnen.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und wie und auf was?



Natürlich mit Made und Pose auf... na ja... Irgendwas.... ist doch auch egal was ich alles nichtfange...
Früher bin ich Neujahr immer mit der Spinne los gezogen - völlig verrückt, da macht man sich bloß die Finger an irgendwelchen unükeligen Fischen schmutzig.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier gibt es Ripse, wenn man am Neujahrstag mit der Spinne loszieht ... Beginn der Schonzeit. Für mich ein kleiner Feiertag, hat man doch die Gewässer in den ersten zwei, drei Monaten komplett für sich allein.


----------



## Reeni

Jason schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich mal rausputzen und mein Bestes geben. @Reeni ,an welchen Gewässern hast du den vor zu fischen?
> Teiche, Flüsse oder an Seen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich denke, ich werde mal mit dem Elbe-Seiten-Kanal oder dem Mittellandkanal anfangen. Einfach, weil die am günstigsten zu erreichen sind. Wenn es wärmer wird, werde ich auf jeden Fall in den Harz zum Oberen Grumbacher Teich fahren. Und im Sommer gehts nach Schweden an den Spexhultasjön.

PS: Ja, das sind unsere Berner. Amon (9) und Enzo (2)


----------



## Slappy

Willkommen @Reeni 

@Tikey0815  alles alles gute zum Burtzeltag


----------



## kuttenkarl

@Tikey0815  alles Gute zum Burtzeltag


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ne ne - keine Ausreden für mich, bin ja schließlich ein sehr sehr guter Angler...
> Schlecht-Wetter-Frei gilt nur für Anfänger - wir Könner müssen knallhart durchangeln...
> Ganz besonders freue ich mich aufs Anangeln am 1.1.



@rhinefisher : Und was ist mit Abangeln am Silvester?  

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ne ne - keine Ausreden für mich, bin ja schließlich ein sehr sehr guter Angler...
> Schlecht-Wetter-Frei gilt nur für Anfänger - wir Könner müssen knallhart durchangeln...
> Ganz besonders freue ich mich aufs Anangeln am 1.1.



Haha, nach einem langen Blick aus dem Küchenfenster (ich sah nur wenige Schattierungen von dunkelgrau) hat mich die Masseträgheit drinnen gehalten.
Pläne hin oder her. Angeln ist mein Hobby, es soll Spaß machen. Mich zum Wasser zu quälen um mir selbst was vorzumachen, nö, dafür bin ich dann doch zu reif.

Du als Hundegassigeher bist natürlich aus anderem Holz geschnitzt...

Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Angeblich soll es freundlicher, aber auch kälter werden. 


@Reeni - mit der Kanalangelei kenne ich mich gar nichts aus - falls die Kanäle in direkter Nähe sind empfehle ich vor dem Angeln an sich ein paar Spaziergänge dort. Sieh Dir mal an, wie die Angler dort fischen, wie die Ufer befestigt sind. Evtl. ist die Stipperei nur in wenigen Abschnitten möglich. Gut möglich auch, daß sehr lange Kescherstiele sinnvoll sind (nur ein Beispiel). Also besser erst umsehen und umhören, dann „Tackle kaufen”. Andere Ükel sind routinierter in Sachen Kanal und können sicher detaillierte Tipps geben.
PS: Schöne Hunde!


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Andere Ükel sind routinierter in Sachen Kanal und können sicher detaillierte Tipps geben.


Ops, obwohl ich direkt am Kanal wohne, bin ich da gar nicht drauf eingegangen. 

Also @Reeni, an den meisten Stellen kommt man mit normalem Kescher aus, da weite Uferstrecken aus sehr gut begehbarer Steinpackung bestehen. Je nach Abschnitt gibt es auch mal längere Spundwände, da muss man dann eben mal gucken. Die Kanäle, grade der Mittellandkanal, sind in der Regel deutlich schwieriger zu befischen, weil sie zwar oft gute Friedfischbestände haben, aber die Fische nicht überall gleich stark verteilt sind. Der viele Schiffsverkehr macht es mit dem Anfüttern nicht grade einfacher für den Anfänger.

Daher würde ich zum Erfahrungen sammeln und für schnelle Erfolge zu einem See oder einem kleinen Fluss raten. Wenn du in der Region Braunschweig wohnst (darauf lassen die beiden Kanäle schließen), dann böte sich ja die Oker an. Ich habe da nie geangelt, aber im Bereich parallel zum Südsee ist sie aufgestaut und fließt schon recht langsam und gleicht fast schon eher einem länglichen Weiher. Hier sollte sich einiges an Friedfisch rumtreiben, dort hätt ich auch gern mal geangelt. Dazu kommen die vielen Teiche und Seen um Braunschweig herum. 

Falls es doch die Kanäle werden sollen, dann such markante Stellen: Wendebecken, Häfen, Einläufe oder, andere Verbreiterungen wie die Mündung des Elbe-Seiten-Kanals in den Mittellandkanal und alles, was von der eintönigen Struktur abweicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Du als Hundegassigeher bist natürlich aus anderem Holz geschnitzt...



Das ist der Punkt...
Einerseits muss ich ja sowieso raus - andererseits hindert mich die Töle daran die guten Stellen zu beangeln.
Ist halt nicht so prickelnd, mit dem Hund auf der Buhne rumzuklettern..
Aber was solls - wir lieben ihn trotzdem..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Griasde @Reeni und herzlich willkommen hier bei uns.

Das Wetter sagt ja momentan nichts gutes, immer mal wider Regenschauer und doch milde Temperaturen.
Nach Weihnachten will ich auf jedenfall nochmal losziehen. Alle Arbeiten sind bis auf weiteres abgeschlossen bei mir. Die Wickelbank wird jetzt aufgebaut und dann gehts die tage immer mal wider los die Bank zu optimieren. Von der alten Rute muss ich jetzt erstmal eine Bestandsaufnahme machen und die Ringe vermassen und notieren. Lack abschleifen, neu Lackieren, "Hülsen" kleben  und Griff passend schleifen .....der ein oder andere weis sicher shcon was ich vor habe. Mir fehlt nur noch die passende Rolle dazu, eine ist aktuell auf den Weg zu mir und mal schauen ob diese passen könnte. Auf jedenfall neben dem Teig/Kartoffel Projekt meine Nr. 2.  

@Wuemmehunter 
Was macht das Q- Projekt ?
Bin auf auch auf deinen neuen Film gespannt 

@Jason 
Noc ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Rotaugen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Abangeln am Silvester?



Wenn, dann nur bis 23.00 Uhr.
Die Stadt hat in meiner Gegend diese blöde Ballerei verboten und ich möchte zu gerne zusehen wie das durchgesetzt wird...
Aber am Ersten gehts ganz früh weiter..

Vorher steht ja noch das traditionelle Weihnachtsangeln an.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@dawurzelsepp: Einen Q-Fisch habe ich ja gefangen, letzten Freitag bin ich leer ausgegangen. Heute schüttet es hier aus Eimern und morgen Abend wird mein Weib mich aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht losziehen lassen. Aber am 1. Weihnachtstag wird sie Sissi schauen (zwei Teile am Stück) und wenn das Wetter passt, werde ich einen weiteren Versuch starten.


----------



## Kochtopf

Moin Jungs,
Der Fulle einen Jahresabschluss gesucht und gefunden - nach einer Stunde nach dezenten anfütterungen von Barbenfutterkugeln und kleinen Tulipwürfelchen knallte es auf der 0,75 lbs Specialist von Darrent Valley und ich hatte gut zu tun - der 44cm Döbel hat aufgrund des milden Wetters./.gewandelten Klimas gut Spaß gemacht aber endlich konnte ich ihn kurz vor einem Totholzhaufen Keschern. Kein Riese, aber am leichten Gerät ein Genuß.

Ich wünsche schöne Feiertage



POV mit Mützenschirm


Chublette


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn, dann nur bis 23.00 Uhr.


Du hast es gut!
Hier ist schon seit längerem Sperrstunde angesagt. Von 20 - 5 ist der Aufenthalt außerhalb der 4 Wände verboten.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Der Fulle einen Jahresabschluss gesucht und gefunden - nach einer Stunde nach dezenten anfütterungen von Barbenfutterkugeln und kleinen Tulipwürfelchen knallte es auf der 0,75 lbs Specialist von Darrent Valley und ich hatte gut zu tun - der 44cm Döbel hat aufgrund des milden Wetters./.gewandelten Klimas gut Spaß gemacht aber endlich konnte ich ihn kurz vor einem Totholzhaufen Keschern. Kein Riese, aber am leichten Gerät ein Genuß.
> 
> Ich wünsche schöne Feiertage
> Anhang anzeigen 362602
> 
> POV mit Mützenschirm
> Anhang anzeigen 362601
> 
> Chublette


Dann mal Petri zum Jahresabschluss!


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Der Fulle einen Jahresabschluss gesucht und gefunden - nach einer Stunde nach dezenten anfütterungen von Barbenfutterkugeln und kleinen Tulipwürfelchen knallte es auf der 0,75 lbs Specialist von Darrent Valley und ich hatte gut zu tun - der 44cm Döbel hat aufgrund des milden Wetters./.gewandelten Klimas gut Spaß gemacht aber endlich konnte ich ihn kurz vor einem Totholzhaufen Keschern. Kein Riese, aber am leichten Gerät ein Genuß.
> 
> Ich wünsche schöne Feiertage
> Anhang anzeigen 362602
> 
> POV mit Mützenschirm
> Anhang anzeigen 362601
> 
> Chublette


Da bin ich einmal nicht dabei... 
Petri Heil mein Freund. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Kochtopf! EIn schöner Döbel, den die Fulle Dir da so kurz vor Heiligabend beschert hat.


----------



## Skott

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Der Fulle einen Jahresabschluss gesucht und gefunden - nach einer Stunde nach dezenten anfütterungen von Barbenfutterkugeln und kleinen Tulipwürfelchen knallte es auf der 0,75 lbs Specialist von Darrent Valley und ich hatte gut zu tun - der 44cm Döbel hat aufgrund des milden Wetters./.gewandelten Klimas gut Spaß gemacht aber endlich konnte ich ihn kurz vor einem Totholzhaufen Keschern. Kein Riese, aber am leichten Gerät ein Genuß.
> 
> Ich wünsche schöne Feiertage
> Anhang anzeigen 362602
> 
> POV mit Mützenschirm
> Anhang anzeigen 362601
> 
> Chublette


PETRI El Potto, ein schöner Fisch Alex, so kann man doch ganz beruhigt und entspannt in die Feiertage gehen...!  

Besinnliche Weihnachten im neuen Heim wünsche ich dir und deiner Familie!


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch Petri, lieber Alex- - das ist doch mal ein standesgemäßer Jahresabschlussfang!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab mich nochmal mit Hanf und Weißbrot für die Feiertage eingedeckt, falls es Samstag/Sonntag spontan noch losgeht. Vielleicht gehts nächste Woche auch nochmal kurz an die Leine, müsste sowieso nochmal nach Hannover, dann böte sich das an.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du hast es gut!
> Hier ist schon seit längerem Sperrstunde angesagt. Von 20 - 5 ist der Aufenthalt außerhalb der 4 Wände verboten.



Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass die Leute um 08:00h alle wieder gesund & pünktlich zur Arbeit erscheinen.
Malochen, Steuern zahlen und so Zeug.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du hast es gut!
> Hier ist schon seit längerem Sperrstunde angesagt. Von 20 - 5 ist der Aufenthalt außerhalb der 4 Wände verboten.



Gibt schlimmeres, in Bayern ist ab 21 Uhr Sperrstunde heißt für mich heuer Silvester alleine feiern.......ich werde es wohl eher überschlafen als es alleine auszuhalten.
Mit Freunden was trinken gehen ist seit Frühjahr sowieso hinfällig....als Single hat man ned immer einfach auch wenn man jederzeit ans Wasser kann.


----------



## yukonjack

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Gibt schlimmeres, in Bayern ist ab 21 Uhr Sperrstunde heißt für mich heuer Silvester alleine feiern.......ich werde es wohl eher überschlafen als es alleine auszuhalten.
> Mit Freunden was trinken gehen ist seit Frühjahr sowieso hinfällig....als Single hat man ned immer einfach auch wenn man jederzeit ans Wasser kann.


Dann lädt`s du dir Klara Korn und Maria Cron  ein und ihr seid schon zu dritt.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Da bin ich einmal nicht dabei...
> Petri Heil mein Freund.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, ich sehe da auch einen Zusammenhang ^^' 

Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass die Leute um 08:00h alle wieder gesund & pünktlich zur Arbeit erscheinen.
> Malochen, Steuern zahlen und so Zeug.


Das geht sogar nachts. Die Arbeitgeber stellen Passierscheine aus für die (ernsthaft) durchgeführten Kontrollen. Habe auch einen immer bei mir.
Wehe dem der einen Millimeter vom Weg abweicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann lädt`s du dir Klara Korn und Maria Cron  ein und ihr seid schon zu dritt.


Johnnie könnte auch noch vorbeigewalkt kommen, mit seinem Freund, dem Jäger Meister.


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das geht sogar nachts. Die Arbeitgeber stellen Passierscheine aus für die (ernsthaft) durchgeführten Kontrollen. Habe auch einen immer bei mir.
> Wehe dem der einen Millimeter vom Weg abweicht.


Ich habe von meinem Arbeitgeber ebenfalls einen Passierschein erhalten, wie schon im Frühjahr zum 1. Lockdown. 
Mit der Bitte um Durchlass, da wir ein Systemrelevanter Betrieb sind. 
Letztlich bleibt es aber bei einer Bitte, keine Ahnung wer dann für das Bußgeld aufkommt sollte dieser Schein nicht von ganzen genauen Mitarbeitern kontrollierender Ämter akzeptiert werden.
Bisher habe ich ihn nicht gebraucht und habe auch von Kollegen nichts dazu gehört.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ob die Polizeibeamten meinen Passierschein _- als praktizierender Mitternachtsschlosser -_ zur Sperrstunde wohl durchgehen lassen? 

Nachtrag:
Wie verhält es sich denn aktuell mit den Baumärkten und dem Baustoffhandel? Soweit ich weiß dürfen Privatleute gegenwärtig ja nicht mehr rein in die Märkte, nur noch Leute die beruflich unterwegs sind. Lässt man sich da vom Arbeitgeber einen Beschäftigungs- & Gewerbenachweis mitgeben?


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin ja sträflich Ükefaul gewesen, und sicher ist es ungerecht wenn ich nach all den tollen Berichten nun lediglich @Kochtopf Herauspicken, um ihm ein Kräftiges Petri an die Fulle zuzurufen- aber vergesst nicht, wir sind eigentlich dieselbe Person, und ein 44er auf Currytulip an leichter Rute...das bringt mein Herz doppelt zum Klingen!

Tja, und ich seh natürlich auch, das grad der vorweihnachtliche Stress und die ...Imponderabilien.. durch äussere Gründe ihren Tribut fordern. Haltet aus, morgen Kinder wirds was geben,
Cincin
Euer Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> Ich habe von meinem Arbeitgeber ebenfalls einen Passierschein erhalten, wie schon im Frühjahr zum 1. Lockdown.
> Mit der Bitte um Durchlass, da wir ein Systemrelevanter Betrieb sind.
> Letztlich bleibt es aber bei einer Bitte, keine Ahnung wer dann für das Bußgeld aufkommt sollte dieser Schein nicht von ganzen genauen Mitarbeitern kontrollierender Ämter akzeptiert werden.
> Bisher habe ich ihn nicht gebraucht und habe auch von Kollegen nichts dazu gehört.


Ich bin schon 2x nach der Spätschicht in Polizeikontrollen geraten. Aber nach wieso, weshalb, warum, woher und wohin verzichtete man auf den Schein.
In den Regio News liest/hört man aber öfter von Ertappten. Meist Jüngere. Erst die Tage wieder von einem Treffen, wo sich welche in der Dachkammer versteckten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber nach wieso, weshalb, warum, woher und wohin verzichtete man auf den Schein.


Klingt nach dem klassischen Persilschein.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den knackig-kurzen Bericht von der Fulle, lieber Sör Alex! Und Petri zu dem Döbel - ist dieser Dein bislang bester Fisch an der 0,75er Darent Valley?

@Minimax - _„Cincin”_??? Öhmmm, gibst Du Dir Gin Tonic zum Fest? Das wäre dann _„Chinin”_.


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem klassischen Persilschein.


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem klassischen Persilschein.


„Ich arbeite für Henkel und bin somit systemrelevant, Herr Wachtmeister. Hier wären noch der Weißer-Riese-Schein und der Perwoll-Ausweis.”.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem klassischen Persilschein.



Aufgrund der aktuellen Maskentragerei reicht sicherlich auch ein simples _"Lassen Sie mich durch, ich bin Arzt."_.
Das mit dem Hobbygynäkologen   muss man den Beamten dabei ja nicht unbedingt auf die Nase binden...


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> „Ich arbeite für Henkel und bin somit systemrelevant, Herr Wachtmeister. Hier wären noch der Weißer-Riese-Schein und der Perwoll-Ausweis.”.


Zumindest ist meine Frisur getreu einer Werbefigur.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zumindest ist meine Frisur getreu einer Werbefigur.



Du trägst die Haare offen, so wie Meister Proper?


----------



## yukonjack

Hab ich eigtl. schon erwähnt, ich habe Türchen 22 gewonnen. Hipp Hipp Hurra. Muss mal sehen wie ich die Ückelmäßig einsetzen kann. (ja ja, ihr könnt ruhig ein bisschen neidisch, ich freu mich drauf und bin schon ganz gespannt )


----------



## dawurzelsepp

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann lädt`s du dir Klara Korn und Maria Cron  ein und ihr seid schon zu dritt.



Das sind leider alles keine Freunde von mir genauso wenig wie Jimm und Jonny und Jack.

@Kneto
Ist ned immer schön wenn man systemrelevant ist und trotzdem seine Arbeit machen soll. Ich müsste dann direkt mal sehen wo ich meinen Schein habe, für nächstes Jahr brauche ich den wohl auch wider.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hab ich eigtl. schon erwähnt, ich habe Türchen 22 gewonnen. Hipp Hipp Hurra. Muss mal sehen wie ich die Ückelmäßig einsetzen kann. (ja ja, ihr könnt ruhig ein bisschen neidisch, ich freu mich drauf und bin schon ganz gespannt )




Glückwunsch, weißt wer brav beim  Nikolaus (1. Advent) war.


----------



## yukonjack

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, weißt wer brav beim  Nikolaus (1. Advent) war.


Danke.  Ich glaube Du


----------



## geomas

@yukonjack - Glückwunsch zum Geflecht. Die ältere Matrix Pro von Sufix nehme ich gerne für unükelige Aufgaben. 
Und jetzt frisch im Haus ist „Memory Free”-Mono von Sufix in 10lb Tragkraft und in klar und schwarz. Ist als Schlagschnur gedacht.


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> @yukonjack - Glückwunsch zum Geflecht. Die ältere Matrix Pro von Sufix nehme ich gerne für unükelige Aufgaben.
> Und jetzt frisch im Haus ist „Memory Free”-Mono von Sufix in 10lb Tragkraft und in klar und schwarz. Ist als Schlagschnur gedacht.


Meine erste Sufix (und dann gleich so eine Topschnur). Werde sie wohl auf Raubfisch ausprobieren. Ist zwar nicht meine Lieblingsdisziplin aber so 3-4 mal im Jahr versuch ich es schon mal.
Allen hier im ganzen Board frohe Weihnachten u.s.w.
bleibt gesund


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich denn aktuell mit den Baumärkten und dem Baustoffhandel?


Die meisten OBIs halten es wohl so, das Handwerker mit Gewerbeschein rein dürfen, Privatleute können vorbestellen (online auf der HP) und vorne gibts dann eine Abholstation. So bin ich am Wochenende auch zur spontan und dringend benötigten neuen Armatur gekommen.  Viele andere Läden halten es hier ähnlich, mein Angelhändler leider nicht. :/


----------



## Jason

Ich bin froh, dass die Baumärkte zu haben. Da meine Baustelle zu Zeit ruht, meint meine Frau ich könnte ja in der Wohnung hier und da was renovieren. Tja, da hat sie Pech gehabt. Es gibt kein Material.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe da auch einen Zusammenhang ^^'
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche


Du Scherzkeks. Nächstes Jahr mein Lieber, da mach ich dich an der Fulle platt. Ich habe nagelneue Kunstmaden bekommen. Du wirst schon sehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Morgen werde ich wohl vermutlich nicht angeln (mieses Wetter ist vorhergesagt), aber sicher ein paar Testwürfe machen. 
Hab mir ein paar Stellen am Fluß nebenan ausgeguckt, die laut Googlemaps Würfe von knapp 50 bis etwa 60m erfordern. 
In der warmen Jahreszeit ist wegen der zahllosen Wassersportler an ein Beangeln dieser Stellen nicht zu denken, jetzt mag es klappen.


----------



## Thomas.

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hab ich eigtl. schon erwähnt, ich habe Türchen 22 gewonnen. Hipp Hipp Hurra. Muss mal sehen wie ich die Ückelmäßig einsetzen kann. (ja ja, ihr könnt ruhig ein bisschen neidisch, ich freu mich drauf und bin schon ganz gespannt )


habe ich erwähnt das ich Türchen 12 gewonnen habe   Ückelmäßig habe ich damit den Vogel wohl abgeschossen




allen hier wünsche ich schöne und erholsame Feiertage soweit es möglich ist.  
wir werden den 24.12.2020 so wie den 30 Geburtstag meiner Tochter im Sommer 21 wenn es möglich ist groß nachfeiern


----------



## hester

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und ruhige Feiertage, wers ans Wasser schafft viel Petri.
Und vor allem bleibt gesund.


----------



## Tikey0815

Jep, genießt alle die Feiertage und wer ans Wasser kann, ganz viel Freude dabei !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich wünsche allen Ükels ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Allen Ükels schöne und erholsame Weihnachtsfeiertag, genießt die Tage im Kreise der Familie.


----------



## Tikey0815




----------



## rhinefisher

Jepp - auch von mir euch Allen frohe Weihnacht und ükelige Geschenke..
Bleibt vor Allem Gesund und Munter!


----------



## Hecht100+

An alle Ükels, frohe Weihnachten und besonders schöne Tage wünsche ich euch. Und bleibt gesund dabei.Falls es noch jemand ans Wasser schafft, ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Jason

Ich wünsche euch allen ebenfalls ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und natürlich ein fischreiches Jahr 2021. Bleibt alle gesund. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Bevor dann gleich Mittagsruhe, Waldspaziergang, Bescherung und Essen folgen, möchte ich Euch ebenfalls noch eine besinnliche Weihnacht, Frohes Fest, schönsten Heilig Abend und tolle Feiertage wünschen!
Bis die Tage, werte Ükels!


----------



## Minimax

Ja, da reiche ich mich doch ein, und wünsche allen Ükels und Gästen ein friedvolles und genussreiche Weihnachtsfest,
Herzlich 
Minimax


----------



## Kneto

Ich wünsche euch auch ruhige und besinnliche Festtage und wenn wir uns nicht mehr hören/schreiben sollten, einen Guten Rutsch auch ohne Knallerei. So bleiben auch gleich mehr Pimperlinge für Nubsies und Tackle.
Habt euch Wohl und ein Fischreiches 2021.


----------



## Skott

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

danke für die guten Wünsche!

Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr alles anders, trotzdem habe ich für mich das Gefühl, dass diese "aufgezwungene" Distanz eine Art Entschleunigung
und dadurch mehr Nähe und Wärme mit sich bringt, als dies sonst der Fall war.
Ich bin eigentlich froh, nicht von Familienessen zu Familienessen hetzen zu müssen und genieße die tolle Stimmung im kleinen Kreis.

Ich wünsche Euch auch besinnliche Weihnachten, einen guten und "ruhigen" Übergang und uns allen einen baldigen und
positiven Ausstieg aus der Krise, passt auf Euch und Eure Lieben auf und bleibt gesund!!!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,

wünsche allen Ükel`s ein frohes Fest und bleibt gesund.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Euch und euren Familien auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Lasst euch reich beschenken und vor allem nicht verhaften.


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wünsche euch schöne Feiertage und verzichte dieses Jahr auf Blasphemie wenn im Gegenzug auf religiöses geschnatter verzichtet wird.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Jungs, auch ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten! Ein guter Anlass, um mich mal bei Euch allen für die vielen inspirierenden, oft witzigen und vor allem immer fairen Posts zu bedanken. Ihr seid ein ganz wunderbare Menschen und ich kann mir ein Leben ohne den Ükel gar nicht mehr vorstellen. Also Jungs, feiert schön Vorsichtig, bleibt gesund und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, uns im kommenden Jahr mal wieder irgendwo am Wasser zu treffen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt am Waser sitzen, der Wasserstand passt auch wieder, aber es ist mir einfach zu nass.
Stattdessen kuschel ich hier gemütlich vor dem Rechner und überlege was ich mir zu Weihnachten schenke, während meine Frau mit dem Hund durch den Wald stolpert.
Manchmal kann ich mich auch an Kleinigkeiten so richtig erfreuen....


----------



## rhinefisher

Wenn dem Weihnachtsmann so garnix mehr einfällt...








						Gomexus Reel Stand 48mm with Light Sticker for Most Shimano and Some Daiwa Spinning Reels
					

【Protect Reels】Avoid your reels coming into direct contact with the ground ，resistant to seawater corrosion；Designed for luya hook,there is a place to set your luya. Reel Stand inside can put light stick and counters. It will let your reel more attractive when you fishing at night and the...



					gomexusgroup.com


----------



## geomas

Ein frohes Fest mit gutem Essen wünsche ich allen Ükels, bleibt schön gesund und macht einfach das Beste aus der Situation.
Ist schon erstaunlich, wie verbunden ich mich mit Euch, dem virtuellen Stammtisch, fühle. Hoffentlich besteht eines Tages die Möglichkeit, aus den „Likes” ein Schulterklopfen zu machen und das Klick-Lachen in gemütlicher Runde zu hören statt als Symbol zu sehen.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Ein frohes Fest mit gutem Essen wünsche ich allen Ükels, bleibt schön gesund und macht einfach das Beste aus der Situation.
> Ist schon erstaunlich, wie verbunden ich mich mit Euch, dem virtuellen Stammtisch, fühle. Hoffentlich besteht eines Tages die Möglichkeit, aus den „Likes” ein Schulterklopfen zu machen und das Klick-Lachen in gemütlicher Runde zu hören statt als Symbol zu sehen.


Das hast du sehr schön gesagt, lieber Georg! Danke dafür!


----------



## geomas

Heute am mittleren Nachmittag war es tatsählich vorbei mit dem Dauerregen. Hab mir dem Plan entsprechend die alte Drennan-Rute und eine Auswahl an Swimfeeder geschnappt und bin rüber zum Fluß. Auf den Wiesen stand hier und da Wasser, auch der Pegel war hoch.
Erstaunlicherweise habe ich die angedachten Angelstellen problemlos auch mit leichteren Körben anwerfen können - ich verdächtige mal wieder das „Entfernung-Messen-Werkzeug” von Google Maps.
Irgendwann werde ich mal den Schnureinzug der benutzten Rolle messen, das würde mir zusätzliche Infos liefern.

Naja, also mit den kompakten und von Maestro Fantastic Fishing empfohlenen Distance-Körben von Guru (die mit den Wechselgewichten) sollten sich die Angelstellen gut erreichen lassen. 30gr reichen vermutlich als Gewicht, falls nicht gerade Gegenwind oder ne starke Strömung dazukommen.
Erstaunt hat mich, wie gut die kleinen Window-Feeder geflogen sind.

Der Kontakt zum Korb auf die Entfernungen (laut Google Maps knapp 50 bis gut 60m) war hingegen nicht so gut.
Da muß ich doch mal über den Einsatz von Geflecht nachdenken.

Mal sehen, je nach Lust und Laune und Wetter versuche ich es dort evtl. morgen mal mit nem Ansitz.






Es war leider richtig düster nach der Wurfübung, hier sind die Flieger des Tages.
Auf dem Bild fehlt ein 40g-Speed-Feeder Größe Small von Cresta, der flog dem Namen entsprechend gut.
Insgesamt gefiel mir vom Werfen her der Absolute Window Feeder (probiert wurde nur das 30gr-Modell) am besten.

Die alte Rute (IM8 Super Feeder 12ft) hat sich gut gemacht, das WG ist mit bis 2oz (etwa 56gr) angegeben.
Der leere 50gr-Guru-Korb ließ sich gut werfen und ich hätte auch keine Bedenken, ihn gefüllt mit dieser Combo zu werfen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Heute am mittleren Nachmittag war es tatsählich vorbei mit dem Dauerregen. Hab mir dem Plan entsprechend die alte Drennan-Rute und eine Auswahl an Swimfeeder geschnappt und bin rüber zum Fluß. Auf den Wiesen stand hier und da Wasser, auch der Pegel war hoch.
> Erstaunlicherweise habe ich die angedachten Angelstellen problemlos auch mit leichteren Körben anwerfen können - ich verdächtige mal wieder das „Entfernung-Messen-Werkzeug” von Google Maps.
> Irgendwann werde ich mal den Schnureinzug der benutzten Rolle messen, das würde mir zusätzliche Infos liefern.
> 
> Naja, also mit den kompakten und von Maestro Fantastic Fishing empfohlenen Distance-Körben von Guru (die mit den Wechselgewichten) sollten sich die Angelstellen gut erreichen lassen. 30gr reichen vermutlich als Gewicht, falls nicht gerade Gegenwind oder ne starke Strömung dazukommen.
> Erstaunt hat mich, wie gut die kleinen Window-Feeder geflogen sind.
> 
> Der Kontakt zum Korb auf die Entfernungen (laut Google Maps knapp 50 bis gut 60m) war hingegen nicht so gut.
> Da muß ich doch mal über den Einsatz von Geflecht nachdenken.
> 
> Mal sehen, je nach Lust und Laune und Wetter versuche ich es dort evtl. morgen mal mit nem Ansitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es war leider richtig düster nach der Wurfübung, hier sind die Flieger des Tages.
> Auf dem Bild fehlt ein 40g-Rocket-Feeder (?) von Cresta, der flog dem Namen entsprechend gut.
> Insgesamt gefiel mir vom Werfen her der Absolute Window Feeder (probiert wurde nur das 30gr-Modell) am besten.
> 
> Die alte Rute (IM8 Super Feeder 12ft) hat sich gut gemacht, das WG ist mit bis 2oz (etwa 56gr) angegeben.
> Der leere 50gr-Guru-Korb ließ sich gut werfen und ich hätte auch keine Bedenken, ihn gefüllt mit dieser Combo zu werfen.


Welch weihnachtliches Bild!


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Rusty, ich war ziemlich am Schwitzen: ISO 6400, Blende 1/2,8 und 1/4sec. Es war also richtig finster auf „meiner Seite” der Körbchen.
Normalerweise sind die Fotos schärfer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bisschen Weihnachtsschmuck für den Ükel....


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke, Rusty, ich war ziemlich am Schwitzen: ISO 6400, Blende 1/2,8 und 1/4sec. Es war also richtig finster auf „meiner Seite” der Körbchen.
> Normalerweise sind die Fotos schärfer.


Bin da derzeit unterbewandert, bzw unterbelichtet, um in der Bildsprache zu bleiben. Ich finde es top und erkenne keine Unschärfe sondern sehe nur ein klasse Foto! Aber es kommt der Tag, ab dem eine Kamera und der Blick für Bilder meine Angelei begleiten.

@Professor Tinca , danke für das Bild und ich gehe mit.


----------



## Finke20

Das geh ich auch mit .






Ich wünsche Euch auch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## yukonjack

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bin da derzeit unterbewandert, bzw unterbelichtet, um in der Bildsprache zu bleiben. Ich finde es top und erkenne keine Unschärfe sondern sehe nur ein klasse Foto! Aber es kommt der Tag, ab dem eine Kamera und der Blick für Bilder meine Angelei begleiten.
> 
> @Professor Tinca , danke für das Bild und ich gehe mit.
> Anhang anzeigen 362744


Ich hoffe du hast dir zur Weihnachten eine neue Wanduhr gewünscht.


----------



## Slappy

Sehr schön @geomas 

Ich gehe auch mit.







Hab auch was tolles von meiner Frau bekommen.
Der Kescher ist ein Quantum Armout und wirkt sehr gut










Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!!!


----------



## rustaweli

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast dir zur Weihnachten eine neue Wanduhr gewünscht.


Nö, never ever! Diese Uhr ist eine bewußte Entscheidung und Anlehnung an eine Romanfigur, Kaichosro, in welchem solch eine Uhr sehr vielsagend war.
Unsere Familie hat eine Buch,- und Schachmeise, aber führt hier zu weit.


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr schön @geomas
> 
> Ich gehe auch mit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362751
> 
> 
> 
> Hab auch was tolles von meiner Frau bekommen.
> Der Kescher ist ein Quantum Armout und wirkt sehr gut
> Anhang anzeigen 362752
> Anhang anzeigen 362753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!!!


Danke für das Vertrauen und der Teilhabe an Persönlichkeit!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich gehe auch mal mit
	

		
			
		

		
	





_Schöne Weihnachten euch allen. _


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bin da derzeit unterbewandert, bzw unterbelichtet, um in der Bildsprache zu bleiben. Ich finde es top und erkenne keine Unschärfe sondern sehe nur ein klasse Foto! Aber es kommt der Tag, ab dem eine Kamera und der Blick für Bilder meine Angelei begleiten.
> 
> @Professor Tinca , danke für das Bild und ich gehe mit.
> Anhang anzeigen 362744


Der *rote* Stern hat hier für nicht unbeträchtliche Heiterkeit gesorgt   Aber ihr habt alle sehr schöne Bäume.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wenn das so ist, dann gehe ich natürlich auch mit:




	

		
			
		

		
	
Dem


----------



## Kochtopf

Will uns natürlich nicht Lumpen lassen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann gehe ich natürlich auch mit:
> Anhang anzeigen 362764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem



Schöner Schaukelstuhl!
Wat hängen da für Viecher in der Ecke, Stephan?


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der *rote* Stern hat hier für nicht unbeträchtliche Heiterkeit gesorgt   Aber ihr habt alle sehr schöne Bäume.


A bißl Nostalgie muß bleiben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tote Füchse!


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 362765
> 
> Will uns natürlich nicht Lumpen lassen


Hah, trotzdem auch ein Stern!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tote Füchse!




Aha.
Was machst du mit den Dingern?
Mütze, Handschuhe, Lederjacke oder nur so hinhängen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Frauen wollen doch immer nur Deko!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Frauen wollen doch immer nur Deko!




Haha. 
Meine hat noch nie gesagt, dass ich hier mal paar Füchse hinbammeln soll.
Aber das hat was.


----------



## Tricast

Allen Ükelanern, Eineiigen Zwillingen, Altmetall Sammlern, Kuratoren und Carbon Fetischisten wünschen wir ein friedliches Fest, einen guten Rutsch und passt auf Euch auf.
Frohe Weihnachten Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hah, trotzdem auch ein Stern!


Aber kein roter, sonst würde der Clanpatriarch meutern ^^


----------



## geomas

Ich habe noch nicht mal ein Deeper Wurf-Sonar und bei Euch hängen die gleich Dutzendweise am Baum??


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha.
> Meine hat noch nie gesagt, dass ich hier mal paar Füchse hinbammeln soll.
> Aber das hat was.


Der reichen die toten Fische XD


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht mal ein Deeper Wurf-Sonar und bei Euch hängen die gleich Dutzendweise am Baum??


Soll ich dir einen zuschicken?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der reichen die toten Fischen XD



Jupp. Davon bekommt sie, soviele sie will.
Deine auch? 
Ups.......


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Davon bekommt sie, soviele sie will.
> Deine auch?
> Ups.......


Meine Frau legt keinen Wert darauf, hier hängen nur kaputte Äste und so Erzieherinnenzeugs rum


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Frau legt keinen Wert darauf,



Dann passen Erfolg und Bedarf ja glücklicherweise ebenfalls zusammen.


----------



## rutilus69

O.k. dann gehe ich auch mit   
Schöne Feiertage und futtert nicht zu viel


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann passen Erfolg und Bedarf ja glücklicherweise ebenfalls zusammen.


Ich finde es schade dass du mich zu garstigkeiten provozieren möchtest aber das geht ins Leere. Kann nicht jeder so viel Zeit zum angeln aufwenden und ich meine dir nicht den damit einhergehenden Erfolg


----------



## Jason

Der Zwergenland Baum 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade dass du mich zu garstigkeiten provozieren möchtest aber das geht ins Leere.




Ich hatte auf die erste Version deines Beitrages(inzwischen editiert) entsprechend geantwortet.
Also mach jetzt bitte nicht das Unschuldslamm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was habt ihr denn Schönes geschenkt bekommen oder euch selbst geschenkt, abgesehen von den im Wichteltrööt schon vorgestellten Dingen?

Bei mir gab es Tapeten und Kleister.......nach Silvester stehen Renovierungsarbeiten an.


----------



## Hecht100+

Selbst geschenkt, ein Glück das meine Frau nicht mitliest, 13 alte Angelrollen von Mitchell, Silstar und DAM. Gut das es das Wichtel gab, Tarnung ist alles.


----------



## geomas

Ich bin gerade noch dabei, mir selbst etwas zu schenken. Geflecht soll es werden.

Hat hier jemand die Black Magic Gold Braid probiert oder im Einsatz? Die ist unter den „Feeder Braids” aktuell die billigste.
Die Preisunterschiede sind ja enorm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich nicht. Wofür soll se denn sein - also wie stark?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Wofür soll se denn sein - also wie stark?


Ich dachte an eine von etwa 8lb Tragkraft und evtl. eine etwas stärkere (also je nach Herstellerangabe 0,08-0,10mm). 
Zum Feedern auf mittlere bis leicht erhöhte Distanz, mit Schlagschnur davor. Hatte heute bei meinen Wurfübungen gefühlt kaum Kontakt zum Korb.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich könnte die in günstig die Daiwa J-Braid 8x empfehlen oder Spiderwire stealth in 0,10 bzw. 0,12mm.
Die SW ist abreibfester(weil 4x Geflecht) und etwas steifer, die J-Braid (als 8x Geflecht) weicher und anfälliger für Tüddel und bei gleicher Durchmesserangabe etwas dünner als die SW.
Sind beide bewährt und relativ günstig.

Zur Black Magic Gold Braid kann ich nix beitragen.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Du würdest also „normales” Geflecht nehmen, keine „Feeder Braid”?
Da hätte ich noch frische Sufix Matrix Pro in halbwegs passender Stärke zum Testen an der Feederrute (oder bei Nichtgefallen zum Gebrauch an der Spinne).


PS: Habe eben ein sehr günstiges Angebot entdeckt und testweise die Black Magic Gold Braid in 0,08mm/7.5lb bestellt. 
Die kommt auf eine der weichen mittellangen Ruten für die „Halbdistanz”.

PPS: die Spiderwire Stealth sehe ich nur als 8x geflochtene??


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Der Zwergenland Baum
> Anhang anzeigen 362778
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ist das nicht dieser Sputnik oder wie der heißt?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Selbst geschenkt, ein Glück das meine Frau nicht mitliest, 13 alte Angelrollen von Mitchell, Silstar und DAM. Gut das es das Wichtel gab, Tarnung ist alles.



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 
Bei mir gab es allerdings nur eine seltene alte Daiwa-Diva im jungfräulichem Zustand.
Bilder davon kommen irgendwann mal im neuen Jahr in der Vintage-Ecke.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Schöne Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf die erste Version deines Beitrages(inzwischen editiert) entsprechend geantwortet.
> Also mach jetzt bitte nicht das Unschudslamm.


Far away from it!
Aber ich habe mich zusammengerissen und flugs editiert da ich der Ansicht war, dass das geschriebene einen Erwachsenen nicht würdig war


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn Schönes geschenkt bekommen oder euch selbst geschenkt, abgesehen von den im Wichteltrööt schon vorgestellten Dingen?


Ich habe Bares bekommen. Schnüffele schon als im Netz rum, was ich gebrauchen könnte. Vielleicht was für meine Shakespeare Sammlung oder so eine langen Kescher, wie @Slappy ihn bekommen hat. Wo gibt es denn?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir Frohe Feiertage ins weite Ükelland, bleibt alle gesund, damit wir hier auch die nächsten 12 Monate gemeinsam hier Unwesen treiben können. 






PS: Beim Weihnachtsspaziergang gesehen, dass mein Hausbach Hochwasser führt. Alles trübe und beschleunigt, aber nicht zu sehr, grade richtig. Sobald ich das Ok bekomme, gehts ans Wasser.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bei mir blieb der Gabentisch abgesehen vom Wichtelgeschenk leer, das haben wir innerfamiliär so ausgemacht. Dafür gab es ein superleckeres gemeinsames Essen mit viel geistigen Getränken, hab jetzt noch nen Kater    
Hab mich aber auch selbst mehr als ausreichend beschenkt, es trafen bis gestern Mittag noch etliche bestellte Sachen für mein neues Fahrrad ein.....parallelogram Federsattelstütze, ein verstellbarer Vorbau und das passende Werkzeug für die Montage. Drehmomentschlüssel für die kleinen Momente und ein Fahrrad Montageständer  Werde also am WE basteln


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Du würdest also „normales” Geflecht nehmen, keine „Feeder Braid”?
> Da hätte ich noch frische Sufix Matrix Pro in halbwegs passender Stärke zum Testen an der Feederrute (oder bei Nichtgefallen zum Gebrauch an der Spinne).
> 
> 
> PS: Habe eben ein sehr günstiges Angebot entdeckt und testweise die Black Magic Gold Braid in 0,08mm/7.5lb bestellt.
> Die kommt auf eine der weichen mittellangen Ruten für die „Halbdistanz”.
> 
> PPS: die Spiderwire Stealth sehe ich nur als 8x geflochtene??



Ja würde ich.
Geflochtene ist Geflochtene - es sei denn man hat sinkende Fremdfäden mit eingeflochten um tatsächlich eine Sinkschnur zu erzeugen.
Das erhöht dann zwar den Durchmesser und verringert die Tragkraft, kann aber auch Vorteile haben.
Die SW gibt es als 4x Geflecht(ist die ohne "smooth").

Schreib mal bitte dann wie die BM Gold so ist.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Far away from it!
> Aber ich habe mich zusammengerissen und flugs editiert da ich der Ansicht war, dass das geschriebene einen Erwachsenen nicht würdig war




Zukünftig erst denken und dann posten. 
So ersparst du dir kompromittierende Beiträge(und Antworten).


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Moin moin werte Ükel,

Wie ich gesehen habe wurdet ihr alle reich beschenkt 
Ich werd mich mal bis kurz vor Mittag...heute gibt's leckere Gans....in meine Werkstatt begeben und die DAM Hobby 215 zerlegen und schauen ob sie für mein neues Projekt passen könnte. Fotos gibt's dazu später....


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> oder so eine langen Kescher, wie @Slappy ihn bekommen hat. Wo gibt es denn?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der kommt von Pro Fishing. 
Aber auch da ist er im Moment ausverkauft. 
Such mal nach Quantum 4street Arm Out. 
Ich fand vor allem das kurze Packmaß genial.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, das mit der Werkstatt werde ich auch machen, da mir @Jason auch ein kleines Paket zukommen ließ, darin 2 wunderschöne Handmadeposen


dazu noch etwas zu lesen und eine kleine Rolle zum Basteln. Die Bretton 904 ist zwar nicht ganz Uekelhaft, aber vielleicht finde ich mal die 150 cm Laube. Oder man nimmt sie als Gegengewicht fuer eine 13 Meter Bolo.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers und @Reeni 
Gerade haben wir so heftig gebruncht, dass ich eigentlich nur noch ins Bett will.
Aber der Wasserstand ist richtig gut, also mache ich mich für ein Stündchen an den Bach um meine Loosersträhne zu brechen...
Eure Weihnachtsbäume sind echt der Hammer...


----------



## rustaweli

Dann Petri @rhinefisher und mach was aus der Zeit!
Hier ist Schmodderwetter. Aber selbst wenn, hab weder ein OK, noch Zeit und vor allem absolut keine Lust. Will die Tage einfach nur schlemmen, völlern und faulenzen.
Schön ist's!


----------



## rhinefisher

Ho ho ho - da bin ich wieder.
Als auf der Hinfahrt 21 von 22 Ampeln rot zeigten, wollte sich überaus defätistisches Gedankengut bei mir einschleichen, aber ich war standhaft.
Hat sich dann auch gelohnt, denn ich habe zwei richtig große Alande und zwei richtig kleine Rapfen gefangen.
Aber mit was für einem Aufwand und Kampf - jeder Wurf brachte Treibgut oder Hänger.
In 90 Minuten habe ich vier Vorfächer verbraucht und bestimmt 15 mal den Tüddel entwirrt - heute hätte jede durchgebundene Montage bloß zu Tränen  und Verzweiflung geführt.. .
Das war richtig anstrengend, weil man die Schnur permanent im Auge behalten musste und überall Geäst im Wasser trieb.
Und der Wind kam kalt und kräftig von vorne, aber sonst war das Wetter recht schön.
Ach ja - alle Fische bissen genau am Rand dieses "Buhnendurchflusses".
Wo der Bach so fröhlich durch die Buhne fließt, habe ich zuletzt noch gesessen - jetzt würde nichtmal mehr mein Kopf aus dem Wasser ragen.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Coole Sache!
Petri Heil zu gelungenen Ansitz!


----------



## Tricast

Allons enfants de la Patrie, Le jour de gloire est arrivé! Oder kann man auch die deutsche Übersetzung beim verlassen des Wassers singen?
Ich bin auch ein sehr,sehr guter Angler, habe jetzt auch schon mehrmals hintereinander das Gewässer ohne Fang verlassen. Aber Frau Hübner wollte unbedingt ans Wasser damit ich die Punch Box von Guru ausprobiere. Ich bin von dem Ding begeisert, und es gab noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten für uns beide wie die kleinsten Feederkörbe von Guru, Pole & Net Rest von Matrix, Heli Swivels und Line Stops von Guru und Run Rings von Drennan (Drennan macht glücklich). Für mich gab es dann noch eine Ryobi-Rolle für die alte Feederrute von Silstar. Na schauen wir mal was uns das Neue Jahr bringt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ho ho ho - da bin ich wieder.
> Als auf der Hinfahrt 21 von 22 Ampeln rot zeigten, wollte sich überaus defätistisches Gedankengut bei mir einschleichen, aber ich war standhaft.
> Hat sich dann auch gelohnt, denn ich habe zwei richtig große Alande und zwei richtig kleine Rapfen gefangen.
> Aber mit was für einem Aufwand und Kampf - jeder Wurf brachte Treibgut oder Hänger.
> In 90 Minuten habe ich vier Vorfächer verbraucht und bestimmt 15 mal den Tüddel entwirrt - heute hätte jede durchgebundene Montage bloß zu Tränen  und Verzweiflung geführt.. .
> Das war richtig anstrengend, weil man die Schnur permanent im Auge behalten musste und überall Geäst im Wasser trieb.
> Und der Wind kam kalt und kräftig von vorne, aber sonst war das Wetter recht schön.
> Ach ja - alle Fische bissen genau am Rand dieses "Buhnendurchflusses".
> Wo der Bach so fröhlich durch die Buhne fließt, habe ich zuletzt noch gesessen - jetzt würde nichtmal mehr mein Kopf aus dem Wasser ragen.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362875
> Anhang anzeigen 362876
> Anhang anzeigen 362877
> Anhang anzeigen 362879
> Anhang anzeigen 362880
> Anhang anzeigen 362881


PETRI @rhinefisher , du bist echt ein harter Typ, das Wetter war zwar gut, war auch mit Frau und Hund spazieren, aber bei den Bedingungen hätte ich freiwillig die Segel gestrichen, da bin ich ganz ehrlich...!
Andererseits, nur wer raus und los geht, fängt auch...!


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein Petri an den Rhein, hart verdiente Fänge, so wie es klingt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> du bist echt ein harter Typ



Wäre ich das, würde ich jetzt noch da sitzen und angeln...


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein sehr,sehr guter Angler, habe jetzt auch schon mehrmals hintereinander das Gewässer ohne Fang verlassen



Das ist einfach nicht die Jahreszeit für Spitzenkräfte wie uns...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs, Sissi läuft und ich nutze die Stunden an der Wümme. Bisse gab es in dem 6Grad alten Wasser noch nicht, aber wer weiß, wenn der Franzel das erste mal die Sissi küsst, klappt es vielleicht auch mit dem ersten Biss!


----------



## hester

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach Jungs, Sissi läuft und ich nutze die Stunden an der Wümme. Bisse gab es in dem 6Grad alten Wasser noch nicht, aber wer weiß, wenn der Franzel das erste mal die Sissi küsst, klappt es vielleicht auch mit dem ersten Biss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362886


Sieht super aus, wird schon noch. Ist das eine Drennan Acolyte? Ich schwanke schon die ganze Zeit zwischen der Acolyte Plus 11ft und der Browning Sphere 330.
An der Drennan stört mich der kurze Rollenhalter, an der Sphere der Griff, was tun? Hilfe


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, das ist ne Acolyte in 12 ft. Den ersten Biss habe ich gerade versemmelt.


----------



## rhinefisher

hester schrieb:


> An der Drennan stört mich der kurze Rollenhalter, an der Sphere der Griff, was tun? Hilfe



Gewöhn dich an den Griff!
Echt - der sieht zwar blöde aus, liegt aber supi in der Hand..


----------



## phirania

Na denn will ich auchmal als Schusslicht..
Frohe Weinachten an Alle hier und einen guten Rutsch ins neue ( hoffendlich ) besseres Jahr.
Durfte Würgnachten im Kreise netter Krankenschwestern im Krankenhaus verbringen war eine Erfahrung wert ,muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mensch phirania - was machst Du denn für Sachen..
Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir gute Besserung!


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mensch phirania - was machst Du denn für Sachen..
> Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir gute Besserung!


Danke Dir.
War auch mal wieder sowas von nicht geplant das alles
Habe aber mittlerweile schon ein Appartment dort gebucht..


----------



## daci7

So Mädels, ich wünsche euch gut gefressen gehabt zu haben, guten Schnaps im Schrank um alles runter zu spülen und immer was zu qualmen in der Tasche. Ich werde so langsam wieder nüchtern von gestern... dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich mich im Suff wohl noch beschenkt hab und mir zwei Drennan Matchpro (einmal Ultralight und einmal Float) geschossen hab.
Besten Dank Vergangenheits-Vollsuff-daci7. Du weißt einfach worauf ich stehe. Aber das nächste mal lass bitte noch ein paar Bier übrig. 
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Tricast

phirania schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> War auch mal wieder sowas von nicht geplant das alles
> Habe aber mittlerweile schon ein Appartment dort gebucht..


Wir wünschen Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung und das Du bald wieder raus kannst in die Natur.

Liebe Grüße Susanne und Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl

hester schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, wird schon noch. Ist das eine Drennan Acolyte? Ich schwanke schon die ganze Zeit zwischen der Acolyte Plus 11ft und der Browning Sphere 330.
> An der Drennan stört mich der kurze Rollenhalter, an der Sphere der Griff, was tun? Hilfe


Rute umbauen, Rute umbauen, Rute umbauen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wenigstens kein Schneider! Drei Grundeln sind es geworden. Gefischt habe ich mim Tidenbereich der Wümme bei ablaufendem Wasser und nachdem die Sonne untergegangen war, wurde es richtig frisch. Bei -1 Grad bin ich dann schlotternd (keine lange Unterhose drunter gehabt) in die Heimat gefahren.

Ein Nachtrag noch zum gestrigen Heiligabend: Die Weihnachtsfrau hat mich nicht vergessen. Sie brachte mit eine Jahreskarte für die Elbe bei Gorleben, eine Jahreskarte für den nur wenige Kilometer von Gorleben entfernt liegenden Gartower See sowie einen kleinen Vorrat an Zigarren. Ich liebe meine Weihnachts- und Ehefrau!!!!
Der Gartower See genießt in Kreisen der Feederprofis übrigens einiges an Renommee. Dort finden alljährlich gleich mehrere Wettbewerbe statt. Der Verpächter, Graf Bernstorff, scheint fischereilich auch recht fortschrittlich zu sein. Für Hecht, Barsch und Zander gibt es in dem See Entnahmefenster.


----------



## kuttenkarl

alles gute Phirania

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tricast

hester schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, wird schon noch. Ist das eine Drennan Acolyte? Ich schwanke schon die ganze Zeit zwischen der Acolyte Plus 11ft und der Browning Sphere 330.
> An der Drennan stört mich der kurze Rollenhalter, an der Sphere der Griff, was tun? Hilfe


Da gibt es nur eine Antwort: Kaufe Dir eine S.Himano. Nordlicht Angler schwärmt ja so von der Super Ultegra aus HPC 100+Bio Fibre. 
Wundersam, Shimano High-End Match, die Super Ultegra AX steht noch im (Web)Programm trotz Ausverkauf Anfang des Jahres, aber nur noch als 13ft. 
Für mich der Maßstab aller Ruten in der Länge.
Im Katalog 2021 steht sie auch nicht mehr, geht nur noch bis Aernos Match.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab auch ne schöne Nachricht: Heut gings zur Missusmama für Kontakrlosen Glühwein/Früchtepunsch im nasskalten Gsrten, komplett mit qualmenden Feuerschale.
Das war eine gute Gelegenheit, dem verrückten kleinen Angelnachbarn seine nagelneue Darent 8ft Specialist zu übergeben.
Irgendjemand muss dem kleinen Fanatiker einen Tip gegeben haben: Wir hielten gerade an und stiegen aus dem Missusmobil, da _materialisierte_   er vollkommen lautlos aus dem nichts hinter uns, glotzte mit Suppentellergrossen Kinderaugen und vibrierend vor Erwartung wie ein Kokser... einfach nur da. Ich hab ihn schnell vertröstet, da ich ja auch ein Familienweihnachtsprogramm hatte, das wir gleich mal etwas quatschen könnten, ich aber erstmal bisschen Kaffee und Weihnachten mit Family machen muss, ich würd ihm dann Bescheid geben.

Die nächste halbe Stunde war gruselig. Die Family stand ums Feuer, oder holten den Schirm raus oder gingen durch den Garten. Immer war ER irgendwo, so knapp im Augenwinkel wie son Geisterkind aus nem Horrorfilm. Mal am Gartenzaun, am alten Apfelbaum, neben dem Komposthaufen, an der Einfahrt... wartend... beobachtend...
Irgendwann wurde meinen Leutennzu bunt, ich soll ihn nun rüberholen. Ich hab dann nur etwas lauter seinen Namen gemurmelt, und wiederum  _tauchte er aus dem Nichts auf_ direkt neben mir. Ich hab nich wirklich erschreckt. Und dann hab ich ihm die Darent übergeben (so wie es nur recht und billig ist) und ich glaube, er hat sich sehr gefreut. Hab ihm die Rute erklärt, die Spitzen, Einsatzmöglichkeiten (und gleich mal den englische-Ruten-Mythos Grundstein gelegt). Er war voll des fachmännischen Lobes und hat gleich auf Steinalter-Ükel-Veteran geschaltet. Dann wollte er gleich rüberflitzen und ne Rolle holen, da meint ich, wartma, guck mal ob die Passt und  das Päckchen mit der kleinen Revros aus dem Rucksack gezogen.
Ok, ich glaub, da war er wirklich happy. Und eigentlich wärs das gewesen...
Aber irgendwie, naja, neue Angel, naja, zwei Angler, Altersunterschied hin oder her.. gefangen bei ihren jeweiligen Weihnachtsfamilien. Also haben wir beide alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und uns jeweils ne Lizenz für 'nur mal an den Teichen guckem' geholt (Duuuu.. Mama... dürfen wir.../ Duuuu... Schatz...dürfen wir....). Gab natürlich Ärger, aber wir sind mit nem Brocken Teig und 1(!) Haken ans Wasser gekommen. Ausserdem lagen noch ein paar Maiskörner und ein weiterer Haken an der Angelstelle. Döschen Schtot hatten wie auch noch.
Jo, und dann hat der kleine Angelfanatiker seine neue Kombo gleich mit zwei Pötzen eingeweiht, und ich durfte auch eine fangen.
Operation gelungen, schätz ich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Puuuhhhh, @phirania, was machst Du für Sachen? Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche!


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie, naja, neue Angel, naja, zwei Angler, Altersunterschied hin oder her.. gefangen bei ihren jeweiligen Weihnachtsfamilien. Also haben wir beide alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und uns jeweils ne Lizenz für 'nur mal an den Teichen guckem' geholt (Duuuu.. Mama... dürfen wir.../ Duuuu... Schatz...dürfen wir....).
> Jo, und dann hat der kleine Angelfanatiker seine neue Kombo gleich mit zwei Pötzen eingeweiht, und ich durfte auch eine fangen.
> Operation gelungen, schätz ich.


Wie mein alter Freund Hans Müller immer zu sagen pflegte: Angeln kann man nicht lernen, das muß man können!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Gartower See genießt in Kreisen der Feederprofis übrigens einiges an Renommee.



Da habe ich im Laufe der Jahre auch ab und zu gefischt - war immer recht gut...

PS: Sorry, aber das stimmt garnicht - ich habe das mit dem Arendsee verwechselt...


----------



## Tobias85

@phirania: Gute Besserung, hoffentlich gehts schnell wieder besser!

@Wuemmehunter: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur besten aller besten Ehefrauen so wie es scheint 

und @Minimax: Zieh heut besser mal die Gardinen zu, wenns ins Bett geht. Wer weiß, wie weit dich der Gruseljunge noch verfolgt...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Minimax: Zieh heut besser mal die Gardinen zu, wenns ins Bett geht. Wer weiß, wie weit dich der Gruseljunge noch verfolgt...


Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln? Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mit mir angeln?Gehst du morgen mi.....


----------



## geomas

@rhinefisher - na nun hat sich Deine (erstaunliche oder auch irritierende) Beharrlichkeit ja endlich ausgezahlt - also ein sehr herzliches Petri zu den großen Alanden und den Rapfen. Alle auf Maden?

@Tricast - Glückwunsch zu den Geschenken. Die Guru-„Stanzen” sind schön kompakt, das mag ich an denen. Schön, daß Ihr das norddeutsch-gute Wetter (?) genutzt habt, um ans Wasser zu fahren.

@Minimax - eieiei, an Stelle des Knirpses würde ich auch drängeln. Da hat Weihnachtsmann aber ganze Arbeit geleistet bei dem Knaben. Petri zu den Weihnachts-Plötz!

@phirania - ach Mensch, das ist ja ne üble Überraschung zum Fest! Na dann man alles Gute, vor allem schnelle Genesung und nettes Personal in der Klinik.

Und @daci7 - na das ist ja ein Ding mit den beiden Drennan-Ruten. Falls nicht nur der Alk entschied - warum die Matchpro-Serie und nicht die moderneren Acolytes?


----------



## geomas

Tja, das Wetter war „schön” heute (sonnig, wenig Wind, nicht zu kalt), aber die Schwerkraft wirkte heute besonders heftig auf mich ein. 
Mit anderen Worten: ich blieb drinnen und ärhere mich über mich und meine Trägheit.

Nach dem Schreck neulich (mein Lieblings-Breadpunch fiel ins Wasser, sank rapide und konnte nur mit viel Glück per Kescher gerettet werden) habe ich mir aus Neugier 2 schwimmende Punches von Ringers bestellt. Die sind (bis auf eine Feder) aus Plastik. Hoffentlich stanzen sie gut durchs Brot und sind nicht nur für Tulip... tauglich. 

Ab morgen soll es gelegentlich Schnee, Regen oder ne Mischung daraus bei Temperaturen von knapp über Null geben. Wind wohl auch. Mal sehen, ob der innere Schweinehund irgendwie abzulenken und dann zügig an die Kette zu legen ist.


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Und @daci7 - na das ist ja ein Ding mit den beiden Drennan-Ruten. Falls nicht nur der Alk entschied - warum die Matchpro-Serie und nicht die moderneren Acolytes?


Das war tatsächlich eher eine "unterbewusst Entscheidung"... hab in der Bucht geboten ohne wirklich drauf zu setzen und dann bietet an Heiligabend natürlich nicht ganz Deutschland mit... Naja, ich warte nun erstmal reumütig ab, was da so ins Haus flattert.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> na nun hat sich Deine (erstaunliche oder auch irritierende) Beharrlichkeit ja endlich ausgezahlt - also ein sehr herzliches Petri zu den großen Alanden und den Rapfen. Alle auf Maden?



Ja, drei Maden waren der Bringer.
Das ich überhaupt etwas gefangen habe, lag am rasant steigenden Pegel und ganz viel Glück.
Ganz ehrlich; ich verkaufe das ja gerne als Beharrlichkeit - es ist aber bloß Bequemlichkeit auf die Spitze getrieben, oder wie mein Weib es gerne formuliert, "extreme lazyness"....
Eigentlich ist es ja völlig schnuppi mit welcher Methode ich nix fange und ich angel halt gerne mit der Pose.
Es gibt keine nennenswerten Bestände an Weißfischen in meinem Rheinabschnitt, von daher erwarte ich auch keine Erfolge und der Spot passt halt.
Hinzu kommt das gestern die vorerst letzte Gelegenheit war, genau diese Buhne zu beangeln, denn heute steht da alles unter Wasser.
Mal schauen wo ich nachher mit meiner notdürftig reparierten 10gr Pose abschneidern werde...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne schöne Nachricht: Heut gings zur Missusmama für Kontakrlosen Glühwein/Früchtepunsch im nasskalten Gsrten, komplett mit qualmenden Feuerschale.
> Das war eine gute Gelegenheit, dem verrückten kleinen Angelnachbarn seine nagelneue Darent 8ft Specialist zu übergeben.
> Irgendjemand muss dem kleinen Fanatiker einen Tip gegeben haben: Wir hielten gerade an und stiegen aus dem Missusmobil, da _materialisierte_   er vollkommen lautlos aus dem nichts hinter uns, glotzte mit Suppentellergrossen Kinderaugen und vibrierend vor Erwartung wie ein Kokser... einfach nur da. Ich hab ihn schnell vertröstet, da ich ja auch ein Familienweihnachtsprogramm hatte, das wir gleich mal etwas quatschen könnten, ich aber erstmal bisschen Kaffee und Weihnachten mit Family machen muss, ich würd ihm dann Bescheid geben.
> 
> Die nächste halbe Stunde war gruselig. Die Family stand ums Feuer, oder holten den Schirm raus oder gingen durch den Garten. Immer war ER irgendwo, so knapp im Augenwinkel wie son Geisterkind aus nem Horrorfilm. Mal am Gartenzaun, am alten Apfelbaum, neben dem Komposthaufen, an der Einfahrt... wartend... beobachtend...
> Irgendwann wurde meinen Leutennzu bunt, ich soll ihn nun rüberholen. Ich hab dann nur etwas lauter seinen Namen gemurmelt, und wiederum  _tauchte er aus dem Nichts auf_ direkt neben mir. Ich hab nich wirklich erschreckt. Und dann hab ich ihm die Darent übergeben (so wie es nur recht und billig ist) und ich glaube, er hat sich sehr gefreut. Hab ihm die Rute erklärt, die Spitzen, Einsatzmöglichkeiten (und gleich mal den englische-Ruten-Mythos Grundstein gelegt). Er war voll des fachmännischen Lobes und hat gleich auf Steinalter-Ükel-Veteran geschaltet. Dann wollte er gleich rüberflitzen und ne Rolle holen, da meint ich, wartma, guck mal ob die Passt und  das Päckchen mit der kleinen Revros aus dem Rucksack gezogen.
> Ok, ich glaub, da war er wirklich happy. Und eigentlich wärs das gewesen...
> Aber irgendwie, naja, neue Angel, naja, zwei Angler, Altersunterschied hin oder her.. gefangen bei ihren jeweiligen Weihnachtsfamilien. Also haben wir beide alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und uns jeweils ne Lizenz für 'nur mal an den Teichen guckem' geholt (Duuuu.. Mama... dürfen wir.../ Duuuu... Schatz...dürfen wir....). Gab natürlich Ärger, aber wir sind mit nem Brocken Teig und 1(!) Haken ans Wasser gekommen. Ausserdem lagen noch ein paar Maiskörner und ein weiterer Haken an der Angelstelle. Döschen Schtot hatten wie auch noch.
> Jo, und dann hat der kleine Angelfanatiker seine neue Kombo gleich mit zwei Pötzen eingeweiht, und ich durfte auch eine fangen.
> Operation gelungen, schätz ich.



Du machst zwar immer einen auf abgebrühten Zyniker - aber ich glaube Du hast ein sehr sehr großes Herz....
Richtig geile Story..


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du machst zwar immer einen auf abgebrühten Zyniker - aber ich glaube Du hast ein sehr sehr großes Herz....
> Richtig geile Story..


Legenden besagen er habe dieses Herz zwar im zarten Alter von 236 Jahren entfernen lassen und lagert es nun an einem geheimen Ort, aber es soll recht groß gewesen sein, das ist richtig.
Sehr groß. 
Und aus Stein.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Und aus Stein.


Ich weiss  nicht, ob ich ein Herz von Stein habe, aber ganz sicher ein Gehirn aus Käse:
Nieselregen, Luft 2Grad, Wasser knapp 5, Wasserstand  ca 40cm gestiegen, in 1h dämmert es, oh, und natürlich kein Heissgetränk dabei.
Spricht nicht grad für Intelligenz.


----------



## kuttenkarl

an alle Ükel`s mit interesse an alten Rollen, habe ein paar abzugeben:

2x  DAM SL 2
1x DAM Quick 121
1x DAM Quick 330P
1x Daiwa JG 1350?
1x Daiwa 25000C
1x Shimano SSG 2000X
1x Shimano JG 1350H
1x Shimano Carbomatic EX 2000
1x Ryobi MX 20 BD
1x Ryobi ML I
1x Ryobi GX 40
1x Gladia 2610
1x Mitchell Predator 200
1x Spinning Reel Ranger

die Rollen sind alt und gebraucht, der Preis ist Verhandlugssache.
Der Erlös soll unserer Jugendgruppe zugute kommen.
 Wenn jemand interesse hat kann er sich gerne per PN bei mir melden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## yukonjack

Bin auch grad zurück, ne Handvoll Plötzen und als Bonus nen 3Kg Spiegler. Alles gut.


----------



## Minimax

...andererseits:


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> ...andererseits:
> Anhang anzeigen 362950


@Minimax  PETRI Mini, das ist ein schöner Winterdöbel und stylisch sehr schön in Szene gesetzt...


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei mir gab es in 2 Stunden einen mittelprächtigen Aland, dafür war es, verglichen mit gestern, relativ entspannt.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Heute etwas gröber mit 10er Haken, 0,16er Vorfach und einem Dendrobena.. .


----------



## Thomas.

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> 1x Shimano JG 1350H


ist glaube ich eine Daiwa


----------



## Tobias85

Weihnachtliche Fangberichte, sehr löblich Jungs. Petri euch dreien! 

Eigentlich war bei mir auch ein Gang zum Bach angesagt, aber nun ja...irgendwie fielen meine Äuglein zu und ich bin eben erst wieder zu mir gekommen.  Dann heußt es eben Recherche, basteln oder was auch immer.


----------



## kuttenkarl

jau stimmt, ist eine Daiwa


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ...andererseits:
> Anhang anzeigen 362950



Petri zum Weihnachtsdöbel!

Fischst Du die Ray Walton _- gemäß ihrem Zweck -_ als Wenderolle oder eher _"old style"_ per Wallis Cast?
Tolles Teil, so oder so.


----------



## Bach-Angler

Hallo,
ich bin hier neu und suche noch ein passendes Forum zum Thema Stippruten. Ich habe noch einige im Bestand und beabsichtige die mit Gummizüge umzubauen. 
Ich wünsche euch allen ruhige und erholsame Tage, bleibt gesund.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## geomas

Oh, es wird gefangen!

Also Petris in Richtung @Minimax  zu dem schönen Döbel mit Flossen in Herbstlaubfarben, zum @rhinefisher zu dem Aland und zu @yukonjack zu dem bunten Friedfischstrauß.

Bei mir lief es gar nicht, hatte mich spät zu einem kurzen Angelversuch entschlossen und diesen etwas halbherzig in Angriff genommen. 
Weder auf Breadpunch noch auf Made oder Pinkie gab es einen klaren Biß. Ein Eisvogel demonstrierte mir die Gegenwart von (sehr) kleinen Fischen. 
Nun ja, ganz superfein hab ich es nicht versucht. Für die Whip war es zu windig. 
Ach ja, wetteronline lag wieder einmal komplett daneben mit der „Vorhersage”.


----------



## Kneto

Minimax schrieb:


> ...andererseits:
> Anhang anzeigen 362950


Petri zu diesem schönen Döbel!
Darf ich fragen was für eine Pin du hier gefischt hast? Vielen Dank.

Edit: Es hat sich soeben aufgeklärt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Kneto schrieb:


> Petri zu diesem schönen Döbel!
> Darf ich fragen was für eine Pin du hier gefischt hast? Vielen Dank.



Wenn meine Augen mich nicht täuschen, dann handelt es sich hierbei um eine Ray Walton Rolling Pin von J.W. Young.
Also eine Wenderolle und keine Centrepin im klassischem Sinne.

https://www.jwyoungandsons.com/store/p6/Ray_Walton_Rolling_Pin.html#/


----------



## Slappy

Petri an die Weihnachtsfische   

Ich hab mich heute für ne Stunde an einen Seitgraben gesetzt. Eigentlich ein echt schöner Bach. Heute allerdings eher ein wilder Fluss. 








Meine max 20g ließen nur das angeln direkt vor den Füßen zu. Und selbst das lief sehr schlecht. So ging es französisch singend wieder heim 

War aber eine entspannte Stunde nur für mich. 
Der Eisvogel besuchte mich ein paar mal. Schön das man den inzwischen sehr zahlreich sieht.


----------



## Tricast

Bach-Angler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin hier neu und suche noch ein passendes Forum zum Thema Stippruten. Ich habe noch einige im Bestand und beabsichtige die mit Gummizüge umzubauen.
> Ich wünsche euch allen ruhige und erholsame Tage, bleibt gesund.
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Hallo Daniel, schreibe mal was Du für Ruten hast. Sind das Kopf-Ruten, also zum stecken für das verkürzte Angeln oder sind das Telestippen für das Lang-Lang-Angeln. Dann werden wir versuchen Dir zu helfen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch Jungs,und ein herzliches Petri @yukonjack & @rhinefisher , und ein Respekt an @Slappy für den Trotz- irre wie unsere zahmen kleinen Flüsschen grade Strömungsradau machen, und natürlich auch an unseren unentwegten @geomas - eigentlich ist doch der Wetterbericht für Dich egal, du gehst doch ohnehin bei Wind und Wetter los*.
#Centrepin:



Kneto schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was für eine Pin du hier gefischt hast? Vielen Dank.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Fischst Du die Ray Walton _- gemäß ihrem Zweck -_ als Wenderolle oder eher _"old style"_ per Wallis Cast?
> Tolles Teil, so oder so



Richtig, ist ne Ray Walton von Youngs&Sons. Ich verwende sie für´s leichte Grundangeln (zum Trotten taugt sie nichts) und nutze dabei auch je nach Distanz die Wendefunktion. Ursprünglich habe ich sie für nen Fehlkauf gehalten, und es gibt auch einiges was ich immer noch an ihr auszusetzen habe, aber inzwischen haben wir Frieden geschlossen und ich angle dann und wann ganz gerne mit der Rolle.

Konkreter Anlass heute war, dass ich ne neue Schnur die mir der liebe @Hecht100+ zugewichtelt hat, testen wollte. Die Schnur -Rive Match- ist eigentlich fürs Wagglern gedacht und mit 0,148 recht fein fürs Ledgern, da wollte ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen und hab die Pin wegen der sanften Daumenbremse montiert, daher auch die zarte Acco Plus als Rute. Die Schnur ist ungewöhnlich glatt und geschmeidig und schön dehnungsarm, auch habe ich den Eindruck das der Durchmesser ziemlich genau hinkommt. Die Tragkraft 3,4 lbs war heute natürlich kein Thema. Schöner Faden, könnte echt eine Alternative zur GTM sein (Ausser zum Trotten natürlich, da die Rive sinkt)

Einen weiteren Weihnachtsjohnnie gabs an der Stelle noch, ziemlich genau der Zwillingsbruder des ersten. Beide bissen sehr zaghaft, aber doch deutlich und waren im Drill sehr sanft, das Wasser hat halt unter 5 Grad- das kann aber auch an der Rute liegen. Weitere Bisse kamen nicht, da bin ich an meine alte Stelle umgezogen, aber hier brachte ein weiteres halbes Stündchen lediglich Knabbereien von Güstern oder anderen Kleinis. Schliesslich waren meine Batterien alle, und ich hab mich nicht unzufrieden für son kalten, miesen
Tag zum Minimobil retiriert.






Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax

*Meiner Meinung nach liegt Euer beider Fangpech übrigens an den Eisvögeln, auf die ihr beide hingewiesen habt. Durch das grüne Schützerpxxx vermehren sie sich nun unkontrolliert- 1 Eisvogel frisst pro Tag mindestens 15g Fisch, das muss man sich mal vorstellen! Höchste Zeit, das die blaurote Pest und Fischräuber radikal bejagt werden! Meine Meinung!!!!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri an die wackeren Angler des Tages! @Slappy: Der Bach sieht ja echt heftig aus! @Minimax: Gleich zwei Weihnachtsfest-Johnnis - da bist DU aber echt brav gewesen. Schöne Fische, tolle Fotos. @rhinefisher: Klasse, dass die Negativ-Serie gerissen ist. @yukonjack: Respekt, einen Weihnachtskarpfen zu Weihnachten fängt auch nicht jeder. 
Hier war das Wetter heute zu gruselig. Zur Kälte kam auch noch ein kräftiger Wind. Ferdinand und ich haben uns darauf verständigt, maximal einen Spaziergang an die Wümme zu unternehmen. Die führt nach den ergiebigen Regenfällen der letzten Tage übrigens auch ganz gut Hochwasser.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> https://www.jwyoungandsons.com/store/p6/Ray_Walton_Rolling_Pin.html#/



  Die Waltons spinnen ja inzwischen total, odawas?
Kann es sein das die glauben, sich gegen die vielen guten und günstigen Chinapins behaupten zu können, indem sie:
A) Ihre ohnehin hohen Preise kräftig nach oben schrauben, und
B) Ihre wirklich interessanten Modelle einfach nicht mehr liefern bzw. nachproduzieren?
Erschröcklich!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Waltons spinnen ja inzwischen total?
> Kann es sein das die glauben, sich gegen die vielen guten und günstigen Chinapins behaupten zu können, indem sie:
> A) Ihre ohnehin hohen Preise kräftig nach oben schrauben, und
> B) Ihre wirklich interessanten Modelle einfach nicht mehr liefern bzw. nachproduzieren?
> Erschröcklich!



Günstig sind diese Rollen in der Tat nicht aber solange sie ihren Preis wert sind, passt es glaube ich schon.
Eine alte Trudex, Rapidex oder Seldex ist sicherlich auch toll und gebraucht durchaus noch zu akzeptablen Preisen zu haben.

Von _JW Young_ habe ich allerdings noch keine Rolle, lediglich von _Grice & Young_ habe ich zwei Centrepins.
Haben oder hatten diese beiden Firmen eigentlich irgendetwas miteinander zu tun?

Wahrscheinlich ist in Great Britain ein Mister Young wohl lediglich dasselbe, wie bei uns ein Herr Müller, Meier oder aber Schulze.
Von daher heißt dort sicherlich fast jeder zweite Betrieb _Young & somewhat_.


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri an die wackeren Angler des Tages! @Slappy: Der Bach sieht ja echt heftig aus! @Minimax: Gleich zwei Weihnachtsfest-Johnnis - da bist DU aber echt brav gewesen. Schöne Fische, tolle Fotos. @rhinefisher: Klasse, dass die Negativ-Serie gerissen ist. @yukonjack: Respekt, einen Weihnachtskarpfen zu Weihnachten fängt auch nicht jeder.
> Hier war das Wetter heute zu gruselig. Zur Kälte kam auch noch ein kräftiger Wind. Ferdinand und ich haben uns darauf verständigt, maximal einen Spaziergang an die Wümme zu unternehmen. Die führt nach den ergiebigen Regenfällen der letzten Tage übrigens auch ganz gut Hochwasser.


Danke, war an der Silstar Matchpicker und 14er Haken ein schönes Erlebnis. Wie gesagt, Beifang.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Günstig sind diese Rollen in der Tat nicht aber solange sie ihren Preis wert sind, passt es glaube ich schon.
> Eine alte Trudex, Rapidex oder Seldex ist sicherlich auch toll und gebraucht durchaus noch zu akzeptablen Preisen zu haben.
> 
> Von _JW Young_ habe ich allerdings noch keine Rolle, lediglich von _Grice & Young_ habe ich zwei Centrepins.
> Haben oder hatten diese beiden Firmen eigentlich irgendetwas miteinander zu tun?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist in Great Britain ein Mister Young wohl lediglich dasselbe, wie bei uns ein Herr Müller, Meier oder aber Schulze.
> Von daher heißt dort sicherlich fast jeder zweite Betrieb _Young & somewhat_.


Ich bin ja auch s bissel a Fanboy. Ist trotzdem frappierend.
Hier meine Eindrücke zu Deinem Punkt auf Basis meiner Wefahrungen:
- Die John Wilson Heritage ist ihren (alten) Preis wirklich Wert, herrliches Gerät, ein echter MG in Racing Green. 
- Die Ray Walton ist ihren (alten) Preis ebenfalls Wert, wunderschön und gut konstruiert- der Rest ist Geschmacksache.
- Die BJ lightweight ist ihren Preis, egal welchen, nicht wert, das ist ne glorifizierte Chinapin. Da stimmt P/L nicht (sogar Grate auf der Rückplatte!).
Das sind die Youngs die ich besitze- ich habe den Verdacht, das auch die Purists ihr Geld wert sind, aber da kann @Wuemmehunter vllt. Was zu sagen.

Oldtimer sind natürlich noch ei ganz anderes paar Schuhe.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Petri zum Winter Aitel und danke für die stilvollen Bilder.

@rhinefisher 
Auch dir ein Petri zum gefangen Nerfling.

Ich hab heute früh die Zeit in der Werkstatt verbracht, die DAM Hobby ist jetzt fertig und einsatzbereit. 
Die Wickelbank die ich erst kürzlich bekommen habe ist ebenfalls schon aufgebaut und etwas ergänzt worden.
Ebenfalls wurde an meiner Projektrute alle Daten erfasst sprich Ringabstände, Längen etc. und die alten Ringwicklungen bereits entfernt. 
Mit meinen beiden super Angelkollegen,ausm CC-Forum  .....nein ich bin kein CC-Member.... hab ich mich auch schon auf ne Farbe für den Wickelgarn einigen können. Danke an euch beiden für die Entscheidungshilfe. Morgen wirds ans schleifen und evtl schon ans Verkleben gehen....es geht vorran.
Alles wird auf jedenfall schon jetzt bildlich dokumentiert. 

Sollte das Wetter morgen doch unerwartet gut werden dann wage ich evtl nochmal nen Ansitz auf nen Aitel oder sogar nen kleinen Winterkarpfen.


----------



## Jason

Dann möchte ich heute noch mal ein allgemeines Weihnachtliches Petri Heil in die Runde werfen. Ein paar von euch waren ja an den Feiertagen draußen und haben auch gefangen. Respekt.  
Zwischen den Jahren werde ich dann mein endgültiges  Jahresabschlussangeln an den Teichen vollziehen. Maden und Pinkis sind noch wohl auf und ein paar Plötzen werden bestimmt beißen. 
@dawurzelsepp auf dein dokumentiertes Rutenaufbauprojekt bin ich gespannt. Du bist ja auch so ein Bastler schlecht hin. Viel Erfolg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hester

Auf die Dokumentation freue mich jetzt schon.


----------



## geomas

yukonjack schrieb:


> Danke, war an der Silstar Matchpicker und 14er Haken ein schönes Erlebnis. Wie gesagt, Beifang.



Eieiei, an den beiden Matchpickern in meinem Stall wär so ein Karpfen schon sehr blutdrucktreibend.
Hatte heute die Traverse-X 2,60 am Start, die wäre wohl klar überfordert (denke ich). Die X-Citer Matchpicker hat mehr Power. 
Welches Modell fischst Du denn, lieber Yukonjack?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich bin seit etwa vier oder fünf Jahren stolzer Besitzer einer Purist aus dem Hause J W Young. Ich fische sie eher selten, habe aber trotzdem  nie bereut, mir diesen Pin zu gönnen. Manchmal kauft man sich eben Dinge, einfach, weil man sie gerne haben möchte.
Heute bin ich übrigens mit meinem Jahrbuch sehr gut vorangekommen. Zwei Drittel der Arbeit sind vollbracht und ich mir sicher, das PDF des fertig gesetzten Buches am Neujahrstag zur Online-Druckerei  senden zu können.


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, an den beiden Matchpickern in meinem Stall wär so ein Karpfen schon sehr blutdrucktreibend.
> Hatte heute die Traverse-X 2,60 am Start, die wäre wohl klar überfordert (denke ich). Die X-Citer Matchpicker hat mehr Power.
> Welches Modell fischst Du denn, lieber Yukonjack?


Hallo Geomas, ich schreibe mal was auf der Rute steht. Silstar Powerwind Matchpicker 3547 in 2,90m länge. Mit dabei sind noch 2 Wechselspitzen (eine mit Gewinde für Schwinge) im Handteil. Ist meine "Winterrute" am Vereinsteich.


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Aufklärung, die Powerwind-Serie kenne ich nur von ebay und so. 

#gewindeendring
So eine kürzere Wechselspitze mit Gewindeendring kam mit meiner Tele-Silstar. Offenbar ist das Innengewinde kleiner als jenes aller anderen Schwingspitzruten. Weiß da jemand was? Hatte Silstar ein eigenes Gewinde?


----------



## geomas

Spannend: der Pegel der Unterwarnow fällt rapide, evtl. gibts morgen 70cm, vielleicht sogar bis zu 1 Meter weniger Wasser. 
Da kann ich prima Kunstköder „pflücken” und mir ein Bild von UW-Strukturen verschaffen. Zum aktiven Angeln ist mir das aber nix.
Auch wenn nichtangelnde Verwandtschaft klever kombiniert hatte, daß die Fisch-Dichte im Wasser sehr viel höher wäre als sonst...



			Wasserstand Rostock_UW
		


Der Wasserstand hängt mit dem Wind über der Ostsee zusammen, ein kräftiger Südwind „saugt” das Wasser praktisch aus dem Fluß.


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke für die Aufklärung, die Powerwind-Serie kenne ich nur von ebay und so.
> 
> #gewindeendring
> So eine kürzere Wechselspitze mit Gewindeendring kam mit meiner Tele-Silstar. Offenbar ist das Innengewinde kleiner als jenes aller anderen Schwingspitzruten. Weiß da jemand was? Hatte Silstar ein eigenes Gewinde?


es gibt meines Wissens nach mindestens 2 verschiedene Innengewinde bei den Schwingspitzenruten.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Spannend: der Pegel der Unterwarnow fällt rapide, evtl. gibts morgen 70cm, vielleicht sogar bis zu 1 Meter weniger Wasser.


Und ist mal ne Hausnummer! Hoffentlich findest du ein paar interessante Strukturen. Um wie viele Meter verschiebt sich denn in etwa die Uferlinie bei solchen Schwankungen?


----------



## geomas

@kuttenkarl  - danke, Gerd! Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen nach nem passenden „Bölzchen”. Oder ich rüste eine Spitze um auf nen normalen Gewindeendring.

@Tobias85 - bei fallendem Wasser verschiebt sich die Uferlinie so um maximal 2m geschätzt. Bei Hochwasser sieht die Sache ganz anders aus, dann okkupiert die Warnow ne Menge Land in meiner Nachbarschaft. Ich werde sicher etliche Fotos machen (merken kann ich mir Details der Strukturen nicht).


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - bei fallendem Wasser verschiebt sich die Uferlinie so um maximal 2m geschätzt. Bei Hochwasser sieht die Sache ganz anders aus, dann okkupiert die Warnow ne Menge Land in meiner Nachbarschaft. Ich werde sicher etliche Fotos machen (merken kann ich mir Details der Strukturen nicht).


Das ist deutlich weniger als ich vermutet hatte, dann gehts ja doch recht schnell runter am Ufer. Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei der Stellen-Jagd.


----------



## Thomas.

puh, es ist vorbei, nach drei stressigen Tagen und Völlerei habe ich heute zeit für mich und überlege gerade ob ich eins meiner Weihnachtsgeschenke* mal zum Wasser ausführe zumal ich nur noch heute und am 31.12 die Gelegenheit dazu habe den ab da ist mein Jahresfischereischein abgelaufen, und da die zuständigen bei der Stadt nicht die schnellsten sind habe ich leider erst einen Termin für den 11.01.21 bekommen um diesen zu verlängern (15.12 angerufen zweck Termin).    

kurz zu den Weihnachtsgeschenken auch wenn es euch nicht interessieren sollte , nach Jahren der selbst gemalten Bilder und gefolgt von Schokolade, Tabak usw. haben mich dieses mal meine zwei nicht Angelnden Töchter gefragt was ich den gerne hätte  und ob ich mal so einzwei Links davon hätte, null Problem für Vater  .
und so gab es dann von der jüngsten am 24ten(habe sie schon ein wenig ehr gehabt) eine der wohl ersten Shimano Rollen eine Dux 50  am 25ten folgte meine Große mit einer Okuma Sheffield S1002 ,
was soll ich sagen, ich hatte spaß wie Bolle . am 26ten wurde ich dann noch mal von meiner Großen Angelnden Enkeltochter überrascht, aber schaut selbst.
PS. habe ich erwähnt das der älteste mein angelnder Sohn enterbt wurde(es gab nix zum Angel), der fragte gestern nur ob ich ihm eine UL Rute leihen könnte (würde ich nie wider sehen).



	

		
			
		

		
	
 von meinen Töchtern 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 von meiner Enkeltochter


----------



## rhinefisher

Solche Töchter hätte wohl jeder gerne...
Viel Spaß mit der Pin - ich kann mit schon vorstellen, wo Du die einsetzen wirst...


----------



## hester

Jaja, da fällt denen nix ein als Weihnachtsgeschenk und dann bekommt so olles Gelumpe, Schande.


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, an den beiden Matchpickern in meinem Stall wär so ein Karpfen schon sehr blutdrucktreibend.
> Hatte heute die Traverse-X 2,60 am Start, die wäre wohl klar überfordert (denke ich). Die X-Citer Matchpicker hat mehr Power.
> Welches Modell fischst Du denn, lieber Yukonjack?


Ist schon seltsam mit der Traverse-X. Ich hab sie ja in 290 und damit sind solche Fische eigentlich kein Problem, die 260er scheint sich wohl doch ganz schön zu unterscheiden. Die X-Citer ist völlig anders, deren Biegekurve ist nach meinem Empfinden mehr für stärkere Spitzen prädestiniert. Ich liebe meine Traversen


----------



## rustaweli

Da haben sich ja nicht wenige über die Feiertage ans Wasser geschlichen. Respekt allen welche draussen waren und herzliches Petri noch dazu an die Fänger!   
Schöne Rollen @Thomas. ! Habe auch eine Sheffield S1002 und bin zufrieden, bei den Amis kommt sie auch gut weg. Viel Spaß mit ihr!


----------



## Minimax

#Maden
Hi Jungs,
Wir haben uns ja neulich über das Haltbarmachen von Maden unterhalten, insbesondere durch Einfrieren.
Ich hatte dann ja ein paar Probetütchen jeweils mit lebenden und überbrühten Maden eingefroren:


Minimax schrieb:


> So, ok, hier ein Vorbericht.
> Um die Haltbarkeit zu überprüfen habe ich kleine Testmengen abgefüllt:
> Jeweils 2 Beitelchen Brühis und Lebende. Beide werden gleich eingefroren.
> Viele Möglichkeiten wurden gepostet, ich halte mich an meine Erfahrungen von Scampis, Grundeln und Geldscheinröllchen: Locker, einzeln, als Schüttgut portionierbar. Bloß kleine Klumpen.
> Hier die (abgekühlten) Brühis:
> Anhang anzeigen 361860
> 
> 
> Hier die ahnungslosen Lebis:
> Anhang anzeigen 361861
> 
> Es wird sich zeigen, wie die jeweiligen Gruppen sich im Frost bei längerer oder Kürzerer Zeit machen werden. Auch hier wird mein Augenmerk auf den Stunden nach dem Auftauen liegen.
> 
> Dennoch, für den Ükel, werde ich berichten.
> Minimax


Ich war ja gestern am Wasser und hatte auch jeweils ein gefrorenes Beutelchen Lebis und Brühis dabei (freilich ohne sie zu benutzen, ich habe nur mit Tulip geangelt)
Grad eben habe ich sie aus der Angeltasche geholt, also etwas mehr als 24h nach dem Auftauen.
Das Ergebnis will ich euch nicht vorenthalten, ich finde ziemlich interessant:




Die lebend eingefrorenen Maden sind bereits in Zersetzung übergegangen, sie sind bräunlich verfärbt, schöeimig-weich und kleben aneinander. Der Geruch ist übel-fischig. Das ganze löst sich rapide in eine übelrichende Schmiere auf.

Die überbrüht eingefrorenen Maden wirken wie vor dem Einfrieren, hell, vergleichsweise fest, nicht klebrig. Ein besonderer Geruch liess sich nicht feststellen.

Ich würde also sagen,  es ist ratsam, Maden vorm einfrieren zu überbrücken, oder sie sehr rasch zu verbrauchen.

Ich hab jetzt beide Beutel entsorgt, kann also die weitere Entwicklung nicht mehr beobachten,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

@Thomas. - Glückwunsch zu Deiner family (den Sohn jetzt mal ausgenommen) - da haben sich die Töchter und Enkelin ja richtig was einfallen lassen.

@Minimax - danke für die Präsentation des Gefriermaden-Tests! Ich habe die 7 Tütchen noch im Tiefkühlschrank und noch nicht nachgesehen.

@hester - die sehen sehr „lecker” aus, Deine Traversen! Meine 2,60er ist anders beschriftet, ob sie älter oder jünger ist als Dein Pärchen weiß ich nicht.
Ich mag diese Rute sehr, sie ist für mich aber ne schöne „Weißfischrute” für kurze Distanzen. In Gewässern mit einem Bestand an Satzkarpfen und Tincas würde ich wohl zu ner anderen Rute greifen.


----------



## Tobias85

Interessante Resultate, werter @Minimax. Mags daran liegen, dass bei den Überbrühten auch alle Mikroben auf den Maden mit abgetötet wurden? Ob das auch so verläuft, wenn man die Maden in kaltem Wasser ansetzt und stückweise heißes Wasser zugibt? Und wie ist das an der frischen Luft, also nicht in der Tüte? Da sind mir früher meine kochend heiß überbrühten Maden an der Luft schnell schwarz geworden. 

Ohje, das schreit nach einem ausufernden Vergleichsexperiment


----------



## Tobias85

@hester: Sind das tagesaktuelle Fänge oder ältere Fotos: Im Zweifel erstmal Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Interessante Resultate, werter @Minimax. Mags daran liegen, dass bei den Überbrühten auch alle Mikroben auf den Maden mit abgetötet wurden? Ob das auch so verläuft, wenn man die Maden in kaltem Wasser ansetzt und stückweise heißes Wasser zugibt? Und wie ist das an der frischen Luft, also nicht in der Tüte? Da sind mir früher meine kochend heiß überbrühten Maden an der Luft schnell schwarz geworden.
> 
> Ohje, das schreit nach einem ausufernden Vergleichsexperiment


Schwierig schwierig. Ich glaub nicht das es an Mikroben liegt: Maden Tunneln sich ja normalerweise Durch verfaulendes Flesich und Fäkalien, daher haben sie ja ihren antisptischen Ammoniakschweiss, der keimtötend wirkt und ihnen hilft in solchen Umgebungen zu überleben.
Ich glaub da eher an Autolyse- vielleich sind die Brühis ja gekocht und zersetzen sich daher nicht so schnell (ähnlich wie bei Meeresfrücjten).


----------



## geomas

So, der Pegel war mittags wirklich richtig abgesackt, etwa nen knappen Meter und normal.





Ein Teil meiner „Beute”. Den Spinmad kann ich sogar gebrauchen. 
Der montierte Drilling war an der Fundstelle allerdings verboten.

Von den geborgenen Kunstködern abgesehen lieferte der sehr lange Gang am Wasser entlang viele Aha-Momente.
Strukturen, die ich nur mit äußerst akribischem Loten entdeckt hätte, hatte der stürmische Südwind freigelegt.





Diese „Wanne” in Ufernähe werde ich mal bei Pegel über normal antesten.





An dieser Kante habe ich im Sommer einige Fische verloren. Dahinter geht es nicht steil, aber deutlich abfallend ins tiefere Wasser.





Den Gumpen kannte ich noch nicht.

Es hat sich also gelohnt, mal mit Kamera (ich hab ne ganz einfache benutzt) das Ufer abzulaufen.
Viele Stellen waren auch wie erwartet. Einige früher erfolgreiche beangelte Swims hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt.


----------



## Minimax

@geomas 
Hochinteressante Einblicke, eine solche Gelegenheit wünsch ich mir auch mal für meine Strecken. Im Sommer wars mal ein bisschen so, da war immerhin zu erkennen, wie erschreckend flach so mancher Abschnitt ist.


----------



## geomas

^ ja, ich habe mich auch gewundert, an welch seltsamen Stellen ich in der Vergangenheit nicht nur Bisse bekommen habe, die Fische sogar landen konnte.
War ne Menge Müll im Wasser, viele Scherben. Und an den Steinen und anderen festen Gegenständen saßen die (See-) Pocken.
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich demnächst mal die kleinen, künstlich angelegten Gräben beangeln. 

Und noch was erbauliches: hier steht ja nicht nur die riesige Pose als Kunstobjekt, sondern auch ein kleiner „Zweckbau” der Stadtwerke weist auf die Angelei als Kulturgut hin:





„artunique” hat viele Wände und kleine „Umspannstationen” (?) in Rostock verziert.
Auf den anderen Seiten sieht man einen Wels und einen strammen Flußbarsch.
@Trotta hatte mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, ich hab mir den Kasten heute mal aus der Nähe angesehen.


----------



## Tobias85

@geomas: Hat sich ja in vielfacher weise gelohnt dein Trip. Solche Einblicke in meine Gewässer wünsche ich mir auch mal.

@Minimax: Du hast Recht, Autolyse macht deutlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## hester

@Tobias85 leider keine aktuellen Fänge

@geomas das ist ja mal ein tolles Kunstwerk, super. Meine Traverse ist auch 315cm lang, nachgemessen mit der längsten Spitze.
Meine damals selbst gekaufte hat auch Ringe mit Einlagen an den Spitzen, die später bei ebay erworbene hat einfache Metallringe an den Spitzen, sie sind aber auch original. Wer weiß schon was für verschiedene Ausführungen es möglicherweise gegeben hat ?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas
Genau solche Spaziergänge sind gold wert wenn genau solche Stellen nicht immer frei von Wasser sind.

Ich hab mich Nachmittag auch für 1,5 Stunden aus dem warmen Haus gewagt und bin ans Wasser. Das Thermometer sagte +0,2°C und entsprechend kalt war es auch.
An meiner Stelle wo ich bereits im Sommer die schönen Karpfen gefangen hab gings dann los mit 2 leichten Grundruten und Semmelflocke am Seitenarm.
Allzu lange musste ich nicht warten bis der erste Aitel gebissen hat.






Ein ganz schöner gut genährter Aitel mit 48cm hatte sich die Semmelflocke einverleibt.

Einige Zeit später gab es noch einen Nase um ca 40cm und nochmal einen Aitel der ebenfalls so groß war.
Ein paar Bisse gab es noch die ich dann aber leider versemmelt hab. So gegen 16:30 hab ich dann zusammengepackt weils zum einen schon kalt wurde und zum anderen bei eintreten der Dunkelheit die Fische die Flocke nicht mehr finden. Zuhause angekommten zeigt das Thermometer dann -1,8°C.......da freut man sich wider im warmen zu sein. Ich habs zumindest nicht bereut am Fischen gewesen zu sein denn immer im warmen Haus hocken ist auch nicht das beste.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, das sind tolle Fische.


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri an die Fänger und Uferläufer heute   Hier hat es soo gestürmt,  dass sich hier keiner aus dem Haus traute...
Gestern waren wir ein wenig am Phoenixsee in Dortmund zum Spaziergang, toller See mit meiner Meinung nach klasse Angelstellen, allerdings ist da wohl das Angeln verboten. 
Jedenfalls stehen dort viele Skulpturen und "Kunst" zum Thema Ruhrpott. Unter anderem hab ich das vorgefunden:







Meine Missus hat mich darauf ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich in dem Ungetüm entstanden wäre, die Statur hätte ich ja dafür 
LG
Thomas


----------



## Jason

@geomas Petri Heil, du harter Kerl. Mich hätte heute nichts ans Wasser bekommen. Starke Sturmboen bei +1 Grad.
Nichts für mich. Dann lieber im warmen Angelzimmer und ein wenig basteln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

Petri an alle Fänger. Bin heute auch noch mal für 3Std. mit der Silstar Picker los, wieder nur ein Wasserschwein. Vom Zielfisch heute nix zu sehen. Wetter war sehr ungemütlich, als dann die ersten Äste vom Baum krachten, war Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Jason

Ups, der Georg war ja nur spazieren. Das Petri muss ich dann wohl an unserem lieben @dawurzelsepp richten. Sein neues Avatarbild hat mich ganz durcheinander gebracht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363023
> 
> Thomas


Ist das eins der berühmten schweren Feederkörbchen für den Rhein?


EDIT: Oha, Petri, @dawurzelsepp , ein sehr schöner Fisch -und von Nasen können wir im Norden nur träumen..


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber @dawurzelsepp - gelegentlich beneide ich Dich um die Fische (Arten) in Deinem Revier. 
Ich sehe gerne tschechische Youtube-Videos und kann nur vermuten, daß Fische und evtl. auch Landschaft ähnlich sind wie bei Dir.

@hester - vielleicht haben wir irgendwann mal die Möglichkeit, die Traverse-Picker nebeneinanderzustellen. Das würde mich sehr freuen.

@Tikey0815 - haha, sehr schön, nun heißt das Ding auch noch „Thomas-Konverter”. Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle Abstand wahren...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger und Uferläufer heute   Hier hat es soo gestürmt,  dass sich hier keiner aus dem Haus traute...
> Gestern waren wir ein wenig am Phoenixsee in Dortmund zum Spaziergang, toller See mit meiner Meinung nach klasse Angelstellen, allerdings ist da wohl das Angeln verboten.
> Jedenfalls stehen dort viele Skulpturen und "Kunst" zum Thema Ruhrpott. Unter anderem hab ich das vorgefunden:
> Anhang anzeigen 363023
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363024
> 
> 
> Meine Missus hat mich darauf ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich in dem Ungetüm entstanden wäre, die Statur hätte ich ja dafür
> LG
> Thomas


Da wohne ich ganz in der Nähe, etwa 800m von entfernt.
Ja schade, angeln darf man da nicht... Der See wurde nach der Fertigstellung mit Hechten besetzt...
Sorry das ich einfach so reingrätsche aber ich verfolge den Threat sehr gerne hier...
Allen Fängern ein Fettes Petri meinerseits...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ich lasse mal nachträglich frohe Weihnachtsgrüße an alle hier !
Hoffe ihr hattet besinnliche Feiertage und ein frohes Fest


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri dank euch allen.


Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: Oha, Petri, @dawurzelsepp , ein sehr schöner Fisch -und von Nasen können wir im Norden nur träumen..



 Nasen sind bei uns ebenfalls ein schwieriges Thema, früher in Massen vorgekommen müssen jetzt durch Artenschutzprogramm des LFV Fische nachbesetzt werden. Selbes gilt auch für die Barbe....Wer die Stellen kennt kann aber auch gezielt die ein oder andere fangen.



geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, lieber @dawurzelsepp - gelegentlich beneide ich Dich um die Fische (Arten) in Deinem Revier.
> Ich sehe gerne tschechische Youtube-Videos und kann nur vermuten, daß Fische und evtl. auch Landschaft ähnlich sind....



Es gibt Tage da fischt du freiwillig mit nur einer Rute und eben  auch welche wie gestern wo man zwei braucht um etwas zu suchen.
Beneiden müsst ihr mich sicherlich nicht denn auch ihr habt schöne Gewässer.
Mit der CZ haben wir hier wenig gemeinsam und ist auch ein gutes Stück weg von hier, in mitten der Stadt ist es ungefähr so wie bei dir nur eben flacher.
Seit der Pandemie ist es aber aufgrund der vielen Spaziergänger schon sehr anstrengend geworden an meinen alten Stellen zu fischen daher hab ich mein Revier etwas verlegt doch selbst da kommen immer noch leute. Wenn man einen Traumfisch am Haken hat kann es sehr schnell sein das man einige Zuschauer hat. Auch darum mag ich nimmer in die Stadt,auch wenn im Winter durch das füttern der Enten immer gute Fische zu fangen wären.


----------



## hester

@geomas , das können wir gerne mal machen.


----------



## hester

Aitel oder Nase habe ich noch nie gefangen, bei uns auch noch nicht gehört das es die hier gibt, leider.
Aus lauter Frust darüber habe ich mir gerade ein Pärchen Sphere in 360 geordert, war lange genug schwanger ohne zu wissen was es wird.
Bin jetzt aktives Mitglied gegen das Rutenwaldsterben. Mondays for Ruten.


----------



## rhinefisher

hester schrieb:


> Aus lauter Frust darüber habe ich mir gerade ein Pärchen Sphere in 360 geordert



Sehr coole Art der Frustbewältigung - und ich weiß dass diese Methode gut funktioniert..
Hoffentlich machen die Stöcke dir viel Freude!


----------



## rustaweli

Schreck laß nach!
Bin der Gewinner vom Türchen 24. Eine Baitcaster plus X. Kommentiert hatte ich mit der Ankündigung eines Bildberichtes, da ich als BC Ahnungsloser diese zum Pickern auf Rotaugen nehmen würde.   
Tolle Sache AB, freue mich!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schreck laß nach!
> Bin der Gewinner vom Türchen 24. Eine Baitcaster plus X. Kommentiert hatte ich mit der Ankündigung eines Bildberichtes, da ich als BC Ahnungsloser diese zum Pickern auf Rotaugen nehmen würde.
> Tolle Sache AB, freue mich!



Meine Gratulation!

Aufgrund der Teilnahmebedingungen _- Teilen usw. auf weiteren Social Media Plattformen -_ habe ich beim 24ten Türchen nicht mitmachen können, da ich aus Vereinen wie facebook & Co. bereits seit einigen Jahren ausgestiegen bin. 

Der etwas artfremde Verwendungszweck in deinem Kommentar war übrigens nicht die schlechteste Idee. Das 23er Türchen _- der Kescher von Rapala - _konnte ich mir sichern, obwohl ich bei solchen Dingen sonst eigentlich kein Glück habe. Als Verwendungszweck im Kommentar gab ich an, dass man mit dem Teil auch prima Corona-Sünder einfangen könnte. Scheinbar hat es mir Glück gebracht.


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ..konnte ich mir sichern, obwohl ich bei solchen Dingen sonst eigentlich kein Glück habe.


Glückwunsch! Großen Dank auch an @Slappy für Deine Markierung!
Ansonsten bin ich bei Dir, gewinne auch eher selten bis nie. Hab auch schon meine Teuerste, welche heute leider schon wieder schaffen muß, informiert. "Wie das denn" war ihr ungläubiger Kommentar. Sicher mit der Skepsis zwecks einer heimlichen Bestellung. Um einer Neutralisierung dieser frohen Kunde zu entgehen, erwähnte ich lieber nicht die benötigten BC Ruten. Da werde ich wohl dann ihren verlorenen Argwohn irgendwie in irgendeiner Form taktisch nutzen.  
Wir Angler sind schon erfindungsreiche Schlawiner.


----------



## geomas

Wow, coole Sache, lieber @hester - Glückwunsch zum Sphere-Paar! 

Viel Spaß mit der Baitcaster, lieber @rustaweli - bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt!

Kescher sind ein aktuell unterdiskutiertes Thema, vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal was zu Deinem Rapala-Kescher schreiben, @Bankside Dreamer .

@dawurzelsepp - danke für die Erklärung. Irgendwie ist mir Süddeutschland gänzlich fremd, ich bekomme auch im Kopf kein Bild davon zusammen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas 

Unsere Landschaften sind auch ganz unterschiedlich, allein schon das Allgäu, der Gäuboden oder eben der Bayerische Wald sind ganz unterschiedliche Regionen die du dir sicherlich mal ansehen solltest....ist nur zu empfehlen.  

So das angekündigte Projekt Altwasserrute Teil 1 ist online.


----------



## rustaweli

Beim Kescher gehe ich absolut mit. War wieder etwas an einem anderen See und im Hafen spazieren. Der Hafen bringt mich an manchen Stellen auch in Verlegenheit. Teils kann ich an Treppen bis zum Wasserpegel, dann gibt es lösbare Spundwände sowie doch leicht zu Hohe.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit langen, qualitativen Teleskopkescherstielen?
So ausfahrbar auf 4-5 Meter?
Nutzt oder nutzte jemand schon einmal die Stange von Daiwa?


----------



## phirania

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schreck laß nach!
> Bin der Gewinner vom Türchen 24. Eine Baitcaster plus X. Kommentiert hatte ich mit der Ankündigung eines Bildberichtes, da ich als BC Ahnungsloser diese zum Pickern auf Rotaugen nehmen würde.
> Tolle Sache AB, freue mich!


Glückwunsch zum nachträglichen Weihnachts Geschenk.


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schreck laß nach!
> Bin der Gewinner vom Türchen 24. Eine Baitcaster plus X. Kommentiert hatte ich mit der Ankündigung eines Bildberichtes, da ich als BC Ahnungsloser diese zum Pickern auf Rotaugen nehmen würde.
> Tolle Sache AB, freue mich!


Sehr cool. Glückwunsch!!! 


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das 23er Türchen _- der Kescher von Rapala - _konnte ich mir sichern, obwohl ich bei solchen Dingen sonst eigentlich kein Glück habe. Als Verwendungszweck im Kommentar gab ich an, dass man mit dem Teil auch prima Corona-Sünder einfangen könnte. Scheinbar hat es mir Glück gebracht.


Auch dir herzlichen Glückwunsch!! 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Großen Dank auch an @Slappy für Deine Markierung!


Sehr gerne. Wenn es doch nichts für dich ist, weißt ja bei wem dich melden kannst 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Beim Kescher gehe ich absolut mit. War wieder etwas an einem anderen See und im Hafen spazieren. Der Hafen bringt mich an manchen Stellen auch in Verlegenheit. Teils kann ich an Treppen bis zum Wasserpegel, dann gibt es lösbare Spundwände sowie doch leicht zu Hohe.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit langen, qualitativen Teleskopkescherstielen?
> So ausfahrbar auf 4-5 Meter?
> Nutzt oder nutzte jemand schon einmal die Stange von Daiwa?


Ich hab ja den Quantum 4street Arm Out zu Weihnachten bekommen. Leider konnte ich den noch nicht richtig testen. Aber trocken gefällt der mir sehr gut


----------



## geomas

#kescher
Hier und da ist ein langer Kescherstiel auch äußerst unhandlich. Hatte ich neulich - in Gedanken den 4m-Teleskopkescherstiel von Lineaeffe („Spaghetti”) gegriffen und bin ewig mit dem hinteren Ende im Gebüsch, Zäunen hängengeblieben.
Das Keschernetz an langen Kescherstäben sollte unbedingt eher weitmaschig und aus dünnerem Material sein. Mit engmaschigerem, gummiertem Netz hat man einen enormen Wasserwiderstand, der an langen Stäben das „Manövrieren” mit dem Kescher sehr erschwert.


----------



## Tricast

Ich verwende ja gerne Kescherstäbe zum stecken, da kann ich am Wasser die Länge ändern und den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Einen Telestab habe ich aber für alle Situationen wo ich stark ziehen muß, wie z.B mit einer Sense oder wenn es steil runter geht.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,

so ich hoffe ihr hattet alle ein paar schöne Festtage. Bin gar nicht wirklich dazu gekommen den Ükel in den letzten Tage zu folgen zu folgen. Traditionsbedingt durfte ich wieder zu Weihnachten das Schlemmermenü für die reduzierte Familienfeier zubereiten und hatte somit genug zu tun. Am 1&2 sind dann meine beiden Töchter einzeln zu Besuch gekommen und somit war ich voll ausgebucht.

#Jasons Pose

Sie ist tatsächlich aufgetaucht. Wir haben in der Firma einen Postdienst, der die Post gescannt an die Abteilungen verteilt. An Privat adressierte sollte da eigentlich nicht landen. Sollten... Jetzt hab eich zumindest schon einmal einen schönen Scan der Pose. In echt sollte sie dann auch bald ankommen 






Obwohl ich mir keinerlei Angelzeugs gewünscht habe (das kaufe ich mir lieber selber) gab es doch die eine oder andere nette Überraschung... Die Tafel finde ich ganz schick. Wenn man den Fisch gefangen hat kann man ihn freirubbeln. Aber alle in einer Saison wird wohl doch ambitioniert - schauen wir mal.








und ein paar nette Urlaubsbilder gab es auch noch ...









Allen die draußen waren und Erfolg hatten ein Dickes Weihnachts-Petri!!!


----------



## Minimax

@skyduck, 
Boah, die Rubbeltafel ist ja eine Supercoole Idee- sowas hätte ich auch gerne!

(Bei mir hats nur zu nem zugegebenermaßen hübschen Fiachposter gereicht, das neben dem Herd hängt, und nun natürlich voller Pfannenspritzer ist)


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner @Bankside Dreamer @rustaweli  des Adventskalender, da wurde der Ükel ja gut bedacht. 

Nachdem es Nachmittag zum schneien angefangen hat wars das wohl für 2020. Egal mein Projekt läuft ja, aktuell bin ich allerdings zum Warten verdonnert. Die Berichterstattung dazu geht morgen weiter.....Der Fortschritt der Arbeiten ist natürlich weiter als hier beschrieben.
Jetzt heißts erstmal Feierabend, nach 8 Stunden in der Werkstatt braucht man ne Couch   morgen ist schließlich auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> @skyduck,
> Boah, die Rubbeltafel ist ja eine Supercoole Idee- sowas hätte ich auch gerne!
> 
> (Bei mir hats nur zu nem zugegebenermaßen hübschen Fiachposter gereicht, das neben dem Herd hängt, und nun natürlich voller Pfannenspritzer ist)


Jep und so etwas dann auch noch von der Tochter zu bekommen die mit Angeln so gar nix anzufangen weiß ist schon echt cool und rührt das Vaterherz... Soll man übrigens mit Whiteboard Marker ausfüllen dann kann man den aktuellen PB immer anpassen. Die Felder mit 1, 5 und 10 sind für die gefangene Mengen im Laufe der Zeit und dahinter sind dann wohl Medaillen in Bronze, Silber und Gold. Habe ich so noch nie gesehen, wenn man einmal die Firma weiß ist es aber easy zu finden.


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> #Jasons Pose
> 
> Sie ist tatsächlich aufgetaucht. Wir haben in der Firma einen Postdienst, der die Post gescannt an die Abteilungen verteilt. An Privat adressierte sollte da eigentlich nicht landen. Sollten... Jetzt hab eich zumindest schon einmal einen schönen Scan der Pose. In echt sollte sie dann auch bald ankommen


Da hat der liebe Angelgott wohl meine Gebete erhört. Irgendwie sieht sie aber so cooler aus. Sag dem Scanner, er soll sie so lassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Beim Kescher gehe ich absolut mit. War wieder etwas an einem anderen See und im Hafen spazieren. Der Hafen bringt mich an manchen Stellen auch in Verlegenheit. Teils kann ich an Treppen bis zum Wasserpegel, dann gibt es lösbare Spundwände sowie doch leicht zu Hohe.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit langen, qualitativen Teleskopkescherstielen?
> So ausfahrbar auf 4-5 Meter?
> Nutzt oder nutzte jemand schon einmal die Stange von Daiwa?



We call it "Spundwandkescher" hier. 

https://mobile.angelplatz.de/cormoran-spundwandkescher-60cm-20x10mm--zc0122


----------



## Minimax

Hmm, Hmmm,
morgen könnte sich ein Fenster öffnen- ehrlich gesagt, es ist bereits offen. Aber ich weiss garnicht, ob ich wirklich will, ob ich den wahren Drive habe: Immerhin ists nun wirklich eklig draussen. Und natürlich die Gewässerwahl: Theoretisch ist das Fenster weit genug offen, um das Langstreckenflüsschen zu erreichen. Andererseits war ich seit Monaten nicht mehr dort, und habe kaum WIntererfahrung mit der Strecke, die im Frühjahr und Sommer so schöne Fänge bescherte (Und die im Herbst schlagartig nahezu Johnnielos war, das kommt dazu). 
Andererseits: Unter diesen Bedingungen und in der kurz Nutzbaren Zeit wäre meine Standardstrecke logistisch günstiger, und durch das viele Wasser sind die Karten neu gemischt- und ein Erfolg keineswegs sicher, sogar eher unwahrscheinlich.

Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen...

.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

In der Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch ist Vollmond,  @Minimax! Ich werde morgen UND übermorgen auch fischen gehen!!!


----------



## Jason

Ich quäl mich übermorgen auch noch mal raus, um die letzten Maden zu verheizen. Dann ist aber erstmal Schluss.
Das Wetter ist echt ungemütlich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Ohne Kommentar......


----------



## rutilus69

Ich werde mich wohl morgen auch noch ein paar Stündchen den Plötzen widmen. Mal sehen wie lange ich aushalte. Schließlich muss ich für das Anangeln am 01.01. trainieren


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ohne Kommentar......


Die richtige Kleidung hilft, schau mal, der hat ein internes Heizsystem, und wenn man die Gelenke gut fettet friert auch nix ein.
Kleidsam noch dazu.




Aber ernsthaft: Seit 3 Saisons bewährt sich bei mir eine Garnitur Thermowäsche, 1 Dünner 1 dicker Pulli, 2Paar Stiefelsocken und darüber nen Thermosuit von Sunridge und Neoprenstiefel, Motorradhaube unter der Schiebermütze. Dazu unbedingt Sohlenwärmer von Thermopad (Heatpack sind in Dauer und Wirkung klar unterlegen) und zwei Peacocks in den Hosentaschen- das ist konstituierend, sozusagen der "Sauerstoffvorrat".
Damit hab ich mindestens 3h Operationszeit am Wasser, mehr wenn ich Zusatzsohlenwärmer dabei hab. Und ich bin wahrlich nicht mit ner natürlichen ääähhmm.. Isolationsschicht gesegnet wie zum Beispiel Tikey (husthust..)
Wenns hart auf hart kommt (Q-Fisch-Ansitz/Minusgrade) kann ich auf nen Schweren DAM-Suit, Thermoschnürbotten, Holzfällermütze und Muff erhöhen.
Handschuhe habe ich keine befriedigende Lösung, beim Anmarsch und Tragen gerne dicke Skhandschuhe (geben auch ein gutes Sitzpolster für den Stuhl ab)


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Aitel oder Nase habe ich noch nie gefangen, bei uns auch noch nicht gehört das es die hier gibt, leider.
> Aus lauter Frust darüber habe ich mir gerade ein Pärchen Sphere in 360 geordert, war lange genug schwanger ohne zu wissen was es wird.
> Bin jetzt aktives Mitglied gegen das Rutenwaldsterben. Mondays for Ruten.


Ich bin gespannt ob du sie genauso gut findest wie ich und freue mich auf den Bericht. 


Tricast schrieb:


> Ich verwende ja gerne Kescherstäbe zum stecken, da kann ich am Wasser die Länge ändern und den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Einen Telestab habe ich aber für alle Situationen wo ich stark ziehen muß, wie z.B mit einer Sense oder wenn es steil runter geht.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Sense ist ein Stichwort. Welche benutzt du da? Ich hatte letztes Jahr zwei Klingen von Browning die jeweils genau einen Einsatz gehabt haben und sich beide umgehend zerlegt haben. Gibt es da irgendwas stabiles, das auch dichte Brennnesseln killen und meine rohen Kräfte und meine Grobmotorik aushalten kann ? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## hester

Hier sind ja echte Kerle unterwegs, da kann ich mich nicht zu zählen, das Wetter ist mir hier zu lausig, Brrrr. Ich wünsche richtig fette Winterfische.
Ich gebe mich lieber freudigen Erwartungen hin...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wohl morgen auch noch ein paar Stündchen den Plötzen widmen. Mal sehen wie lange ich aushalte. Schließlich muss ich für das Anangeln am 01.01. trainieren


Das Anangeln am Neujahrstag scheint ja ne größere Ükel-Challange zu werden. Ferdinand und ich haben schon die Freigabe und freuen uns darauf!!!


----------



## Minimax

hester schrieb:


> Hier sind ja echte Kerle unterwegs, da kann ich mich nicht zu zählen, das Wetter ist mir hier zu lausig, Brrrr. Ich wünsche richtig fette Winterfische.
> Ich gebe mich lieber freudigen Erwartungen hin...


Echte Kerle zeichnen sich dadurch aus, das sie klug genug sind zwischen Tapferkeit und Tollkühnheit zu unterscheiden. Daher ist die Entscheidung, zuhause zu bleiben, anstatt sich bei dem Sauwetter noch was wegzuholen und seinen Lieben krank zur Last zu fallen verantwortungsbewusst und reif. 
Vor zwei Jahren hat die bekloppte Döbelhatz im Winter (3 von 4 Sitzungen natürlich Marseillaise) und das Sitzen auf kalten Steinen mir ein _unangenehmes Problem in den südlichen Regionen_ beschert. Das ganze Hinundher hat meiner Family einige Wochen gründlich vermiest. Als ich dann bäuchlings liegend in den OP geschoben wurde, dachte ich auch- war es das wert?
....
......
.......
Ich glaube, dieses Jahr werde ich mal als Experiment auch ein paar angebratene Tulipwürfel mitnehmen...


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das Anangeln am Neujahrstag scheint ja ne größere Ükel-Challange zu werden. Ferdinand und ich haben schon die Freigabe und freuen uns darauf!!!


Ich hab das einfach mal unverbindlich ins Spiel gebracht- ich wusste garnicht, das wir da ne Tradition hatten. Nun, jetzt haben wir eine. Ich wills unbedingt durchziehen. Ausserdem: Vielleicht hält es den einen oder anderen ab, den ganzen schönen Feiertag mit einem tödlichen Kater zu verbringen. Weiss eigentlich einer, wann die Tage wieder länger werden? Ich glaub, wir sind schon wieder im kaum spürbaren Aufschwung?


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab das einfach mal unverbindlich ins Spiel gebracht- ich wusste garnicht, das wir da ne Tradition hatten. Nun, jetzt haben wir eine. Ich wills unbedingt durchziehen. Ausserdem: Vielleicht hält es den einen oder anderen ab, den ganzen schönen Feiertag mit einem tödlichen Kater zu verbringen. Weiss eigentlich einer, wann die Tage wieder länger werden? Ich glaub, wir sind schon wieder im kaum spürbaren Aufschwung?


Jepp, seit dem 21.12. geht es wieder bergauf mit der Tageslänge. Allerdings bis jetzt kaum spürbar


----------



## Slappy

Bei uns hat der Fluß Hochwasser und ist kackbraun. Wie würdet ihr da ran gehen?


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr da ran gehen?


Theoretisch.


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy schrieb:


> Bei uns hat der Fluß Hochwasser und ist kackbraun. Wie würdet ihr da ran gehen?


Einmummeln und liegen bleiben.


----------



## Bach-Angler

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel, schreibe mal was Du für Ruten hast. Sind das Kopf-Ruten, also zum stecken für das verkürzte Angeln oder sind das Telestippen für das Lang-Lang-Angeln. Dann werden wir versuchen Dir zu helfen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hi,
Danke Heinz ich hab Telestippruten. Die sind noch aus den Bestände meines Vaters und Großvaters ,  ich einfach nix wegwerfen ..früher wurden Weißfische damit gefangen. Aber an meinen jetzigen Gewässern sind viele Schleie und Karpfen. 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob du sie genauso gut findest wie ich und freue mich auf den Bericht.
> 
> Sense ist ein Stichwort. Welche benutzt du da? Ich hatte letztes Jahr zwei Klingen von Browning die jeweils genau einen Einsatz gehabt haben und sich beide umgehend zerlegt haben. Gibt es da irgendwas stabiles, das auch dichte Brennnesseln killen und meine rohen Kräfte und meine Grobmotorik aushalten kann ? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar








Der stellt ein paar wichtige Helfer vor. So einen „Mini-Sensen-Aufsatz” hab ich von Askari. Ist/war recht billig und scharf. 
Aber eher was, um mal einen kleinen toten Zweig wegzunehmen. 
Die großen Scheren mögen gut funktionieren, falls deren Einsatz möglich ist.

Vielleicht mal bei Fiskars stöbern, die habe ne Menge qualitativ ansprechende Sachen, wurde mir gesagt ;-)


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Bei uns hat der Fluß Hochwasser und ist kackbraun. Wie würdet ihr da ran gehen?



Direkt nach einem Hochwasser, wenn der Pegel sinkt und das Wasser etwas klarer wird, ist wohl die beste Zeit.
Besser als später, wenn „nichts mehr ans Hochwasser einnert”. Die Spezis von der Insel angeln bei Hochwasser sehr ufernah, an Stellen, wo die Strömung ruhiger ist. Und mit auffälligen Ködern (Mais wäre optisch auffällig, möglich sind wohl auch saftige halbe Tauwürmer...).


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> Sense ist ein Stichwort. Welche benutzt du da


Kleinsense von Gardena, hält jetzt schon über 15 Jahre, nicht kaputt zu bekommen.


----------



## geomas

Habe heute mal kurz eine mir bislang unbekannte Stelle der Unterwarnow angesehen. 
Nach Aussage eines Anglers, mit dem ich ein paar Mal geschnackt habe, eine sehr gute Stelle für Alande.
Heute waren die 3 anwesenden Sportfischer der Meerforelle auf den Fersen oder besser Schuppen... 
„Weißfisch” und Barsche sind dort wohl derzeit nicht zugegen. Große Baumaßnahmen in Warnemünde (=„Warnow-Mündung” in die Ostsee) haben wohl für einen erhöhten Salzgehalt im Fluß gesorgt und seit Jahren sind Brassen&Co. wohl weiter flußaufwärts, in meiner Nachbarschaft anzutreffen.
Tja, vielleicht probiere ich es dort im Frühjahr mal.







Brache in Wassernähe, lange wird sie wohl nicht im derzeiten Zustand bleiben.


----------



## Minimax

Puh,
ich hab mal meine strategischen Madenvorräte gecheckt.
Ein Rest von vor langer Zeit, gelagert in Sägemehl (Ich kauf mir einfach dann und wann nen Sack Rächermel ohne Aroma im Angellade, einfachste Quelle) hatte noch neben zwei Handvoll Maden orntlich caster.
Zwei halbe Liter, gekauft knapp vorm Lockdown und eingeschweisst mit Sägemehl waren zu Zwei dritteln/ zur Hälfte vercastert (der eine Beutel war eher hinten im Kühli gelager wo es kälter ist)
Hab alle drei Chargen getrennt. Die Maden -insgesamt etwa ein halber Liter habe ich sorgsam in viel Sägemehl gepackt und erstmal ganz hinten im Kühli verstaut. Mindestens am 1.1. will ich noch welche haben, der Rest wird danach portionsweise gebrüht und gefroren.
DIe grosse Menge an Castern -noch schön hellrot und fett- habe ich  gebrüht, lasse sie abdampfen und friere sie nun Portionsweise ein-
Ekelhafter Job, hätte mir auch nie träumen lassen, mal ökonomisch mit Maggothen hantieren zu müssen...

...leider habe ich mir gleichzeitig Maultaschen in Brühe heissgemacht. Irgendwie hab ich jetzt keinen Appetit mehr auf die länglich-prallen, teighellen und dampfenden Leckerbissen...


----------



## geomas

Als Notnagel gibt es hier immer noch ne Tankstelle, die neben etwas Angelkram und -karten auch Lebendköder hat. 
Da sind Maden (gibt nur kleine Portionen) und Würmer zwar teurer, aber gut zu wissen...

Bei Maden, Castern und Pinkies aus dem Vollen schöpfen zu können wie die Jungs von der Insel bleibt wohl ein Traum. 
Immerhin kann der lokale Angelladen nach Vorbestellung (1 Woche vorher) qualitativ sehr ordentliche Maden in 1/2-Liter-Tüten liefern und das auch noch sehr günstig. Wenn nicht gerade Lockdown ist.

Habe ja ein paar Mal Maden und Caster im www bestellt und muß sagen, daß die Qualität gut ist, es zumindest in der kalten Jahreszeit aber ne halbe Ewigkeit braucht, um die Köder auf Trab und in Form zu bringen. 
Hat schon mal jemand probiert, die „luftleer” verpackten Maden oder Pinkies direkt in der Tüte vom Paket in den Kühlschrank zu verfrachten und dort zu lagern?  Wie lange mögen die dort halten? 
In der Praxis, als Hakenköder oder im Futter, dürften sich die ohnmächtigen Maden zumindest nicht negativ von ihren getöteten Artgenossen unterscheiden.
Im Sommer mag es anders sein.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> .... und Würmer zwar teurer, aber gut zu wissen...


Die wochenalten Wurmboxen/Döschen heute abend zu checken, fehlt mir die Magenkraft.




geomas schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand probiert, die „luftleer” verpackten Maden oder Pinkies direkt in der Tüte vom Paket in den Kühlschrank zu verfrachten und dort zu lagern?  Wie lange mögen die dort halten?


Ich habe zwei Faktoren, die die Haltbarkeit erhöhen, feststellen können: 1. Kälte, also kalteste Stelle des Kühlschranks 2. Viel Substrat, hier eignet sich Sägemehl am besten.
Luftmangel halte ich für riskant, führt zu erhöhter Schluffenbildung. Ungebundene Feuchtigkeit ebenso, führt zu Schluffen und Castern.


geomas schrieb:


> Bei Maden, Castern und Pinkies aus dem Vollen schöpfen zu können wie die Jungs von der Insel bleibt wohl ein Traum.


Nay, normalerweise kann das jeder mit nem durchschnittlichen Angelladen in er Nähe auch hierzulande. Es sind die Zeichen der Zeit, die einen zu dieser Leberecht-Hühnchen-Haltung zwingen. Nun, es wird wieder besser werden, und für alles andere Gibts Samy´s , Büchsenmais und Tulip.


----------



## rhinefisher

Seit langer Zeit schon, denke ich darüber nach, Abangeln und Anangeln in einem Rutsch durchzuziehen.
Nicht auf Madeira, da ist das locker, sondern am Rhein, nur leider habe ich das noch nie geschafft.
Aber wenn ich das Virus überlebe, wird es irgendwann mal ein Bild geben, auf dem ich vor spektakulärer Feuerwerkskulisse lässig die Posenrute schwinge....


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Die wochenalten Wurmboxen/Döschen heute abend zu checken, fehlt mir die Magenkraft.


Ohh, Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo - davon hab ich auch noch welche...



Minimax schrieb:


> Nay, normalerweise kann das jeder mit nem durchschnittlichen Angelladen in er Nähe auch hierzulande.


Dann sind die Angelläden hier klar unterdurchschnittlich. Nach der Vorbestellung von Pinkies und Castern hab ich mehrfach gefragt - no way.

Irgendwann wird ne Pelletpumpe geliefert. Mit Expander-Pellets hab ich zwar nicht viel am Hut, hoffe aber, damit Farbe und Aromen in übliche Köder zu bekommen und zwar besser als mit herkömmlichen Methoden. Mal sehen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo


Du sagst es, wenns nur die Würmlein wären. Ich muss nun ins Bettchen, gute Nacht.
hg
Minimax


----------



## rutilus69

Ich muss mich auch nach einer Alternative für Lebendköder umschauen nachdem der freundliche Versandhändler letztens nicht liefern könnte.
Blöd nur, dass hier auch die Baumärkte zu sind. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig als Mal bei den Tierfutter - Dealern vorbeizuschauen. 
Aber wie @Minimax schon schrieb: es gibt ja noch Mais & Co.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch nach einer Alternative für Lebendköder umschauen nachdem der freundliche Versandhändler letztens nicht liefern könnte.
> Blöd nur, dass hier auch die Baumärkte zu sind. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig als Mal bei den Tierfutter - Dealern vorbeizuschauen.


.In höchster Not kann man ja auch mal, Wenn's ein guter Laden ist, und wenn man auf gutem Fusse mit dem Inhaber ist, den Laden anrufen-vielleicht wissen Die Rat  husthust.
Andererseits sind ohnehin vermutlich die Liefeeketten durchbrochen 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wären Tierhamdlungen mit ner Terrarienabteilung, wie ich aus zufälliger Quelle erfahre.


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> We call it "Spundwandkescher" hier.
> 
> https://mobile.angelplatz.de/cormoran-spundwandkescher-60cm-20x10mm--zc0122


Danke! Kenne Spundwandkescher, aber will ich eigentlich nicht. Mag ja sein das die für Spinner nicht schlecht sind, aber stelle ich mir beim Feedern und Pickern in Verbindung mit Rotaugenlandung unhandlich vor. Dachte eher an so etwas.




__





						DAIWA Deutschland - Kescher / Landehilfen - DAIWA Tele Kescherstange - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				




Aber kostet halt und wäre schade um nach mehrmaliger Nutzung Mängel zu erkennen. Hätte ja sein können das da jemand Erfahrung hat oder vom Hören Sagen mehr weiß.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Theoretisch.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Einmummeln und liegen bleiben.


OK, das ist eindeutig. 

Gepaart hiermit 


geomas schrieb:


> Direkt nach einem Hochwasser, wenn der Pegel sinkt und das Wasser etwas klarer wird, ist wohl die beste Zeit.
> Besser als später, wenn „nichts mehr ans Hochwasser einnert”. Die Spezis von der Insel angeln bei Hochwasser sehr ufernah, an Stellen, wo die Strömung ruhiger ist. Und mit auffälligen Ködern (Mais wäre optisch auffällig, möglich sind wohl auch saftige halbe Tauwürmer...).


Wird es dann wohl doch ne Spinntour zum Abschluß an meiner gehassten Lahn.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax 
Wie machte es einst Nicki Lauda nach dem Regenrennen ?
Manchmal geht die Gesundheit vor und sollte auch unser wichtigstes Gut sein. 

Ich wünsche aber schon jetzt allen viel Erfolg die heute raus gehen ans Wasser, mein Weg wird mich heute zu Plätzen führen wo das Herz eines Posenbastlers höher schlagen lässt.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Direkt nach einem Hochwasser, wenn der Pegel sinkt und das Wasser etwas klarer wird, ist wohl die beste Zeit.
> Besser als später, wenn „nichts mehr ans Hochwasser einnert”. Die Spezis von der Insel angeln bei Hochwasser sehr ufernah, an Stellen, wo die Strömung ruhiger ist. Und mit auffälligen Ködern (Mais wäre optisch auffällig, möglich sind wohl auch saftige halbe Tauwürmer...).



Na ja - das ist wohl überall so.
Anders geht es auch nicht; Strömungsdruck und Treibgut verunmöglichen die Angelei in uferfernen Gewässerbereichen.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Fische in den überspülten Bereichen nach Futter suchen, weil dort der Tisch reich gedeckt ist.
Und deshalb funktionirt der halbe Tauwurm so gut.
Wenn die Rheinwiesen überspült sind, halten sich 90% der Fische genau dort auf, weil Unmengen von Tauwürmern aus ihren Löchern krabbeln und ersaufen.
Der Aland z. B., war für mich früher, mal abgesehen von ständigen Beifängen beim Grundangeln, ein reiner Sommerfisch, den man auf Sicht mit Oberflächenködern beangelte. Jetzt, wo die Bestände völlig eingebrochen sind, fange ich Alande fast ausnahmslos bei Hochwasser ganz nah am Ufer.. .
Bei mir am Rhein ist die Phase vor dem "richtigen" Hochwasser am besten; die Fische sind sehr nah am Ufer und die zu beangelnde Fläche ist noch nicht so riesig und unüberschaubar.
Viel Erfolg Allen die sich heute ans Wasser trauen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich sag ja, dass bei Vollmond Beisszeit ist. Das ist in knapp 30 Minuten schon der dritte Plötz. Bei 5Grad kaltem Wasser geht das schon in Richtung Fressrausch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der nächste Bitte...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Wuemme, da geht ja heute was. 

Tja, die Köderlagerung...ich hatte mir ja auch noch schnell 1,5 Liter Maden gehortet und diese offen bei den eigentlich recht kühlen Außentemperaturen gelagert. Gestern schau ich nach und 90% der Maden waren schon fortgeschritten vercastert, also schön dunkel, spröde und auftreibend.  Morgen werd ich mich wohl nochmal neu eindecken, dieses mal dann aber kühler gelagert und mit ordentlich Sägemehl. Die Frage ist jetzt: Lieber mehr auf Pinkys oder auf normale Maden setzen? 

Und das Hochwasser am Bach hab ich auch verpasst: Als ich nach Weihnachten wieder hätte angeln gehen können, war alles schon wieder klar.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Pinkies sind die bessere Wahl! Hatte  ja auch ein paar Tage vor Weihnachten Pinkies gekauft und im Schuppen gelagert. Alle noch gut. Von meinen drei Tage später gekauften Maden ist die Hälfte vercastert.


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter , verdient bei dem Wetter! Wünsche noch mehr Besuche!
Bist Du an der Wuemme? Falls ja, so glaube ich nicht an einen Fressrausch. Sicher möchte Dir nochmals ein jeder zum Abschied die Hand reichen und alles Gute wünschen. Schau genau, vielleicht sind noch Briefchen für heimliche Liebesbotschaften an Angebetete in anderen Gewässern bei. Sind schon kleine Casanovas, unsere Rotaugen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wieso vergammeln eure Maden so schnell?
Mein Kühlschrank ist recht kalt gestellt, die Maden sind im Gemüsefach und halten Wochenlang...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Kenne Spundwandkescher, aber will ich eigentlich nicht. Mag ja sein das die für Spinner nicht schlecht sind, aber stelle ich mir beim Feedern und Pickern in Verbindung mit Rotaugenlandung unhandlich vor. Dachte eher an so etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAIWA Deutschland - Kescher / Landehilfen - DAIWA Tele Kescherstange - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.daiwa.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber kostet halt und wäre schade um nach mehrmaliger Nutzung Mängel zu erkennen. Hätte ja sein können das da jemand Erfahrung hat oder vom Hören Sagen mehr weiß.



Lange Kescherstäbe sind an Spundwänden vom Handling her ganz passabel, der Stab frisst nach hinten oder zur Seite raus aber viel Platz für die Ablage. Bei mir am Hafen würden sich 5m beispielsweise dezent auf den Gehweg schieben. Je nach Bauart des Hafens, Buschwerk, Schrägen etc. ein nicht immer einfaches Unterfangen.


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wieso vergammeln eure Maden so schnell?
> Mein Kühlschrank ist recht kalt gestellt, die Maden sind im Gemüsefach und halten Wochenlang...


Über Weihnachten bestand hier keine realistische Möglichkeit, 1,5L Maden im Kühlschrank zu verstecken, daher mussten sie mit dem Schuppen draußen vorlieb nehmen und da war es wohl doch zu warm. Die nächste rutsche wird definitiv zum Teil gefroren und der Rest kommt draußen in eine Styrobox mit täglich ausgewechselten Kühlakkus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Anfang November, Ende November und 11. Dezember...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und dabei habe ich die nichtmal gepflegt...


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 1,5L Maden im Kühlschrank zu verstecken



Echt jetzt?!?
Mann - bekomm mal langsam dein Leben in den Griff...
Du musst dir bloß morgens vor dem Spiegel 200 mal sagen "ich bin der Mann und ich bestimme was geschieht"...
Mach ich auch und es klappt fast immer...manchmal ... gelegentlich .... zumindest wenn mein Weib nicht in der Nähe ist....


----------



## rustaweli

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lange Kescherstäbe sind an Spundwänden vom Handling her ganz passabel, der Stab frisst nach hinten oder zur Seite raus aber viel Platz für die Ablage. Bei mir am Hafen würden sich 5m beispielsweise dezent auf den Gehweg schieben. Je nach Bauart des Hafens, Buschwerk, Schrägen etc. ein nicht immer einfaches Unterfangen.


Hm, ist n Argument. Muß ich selber nochmals schauen. Meist sind es Firmengelände samt Schienen, Kränen(Krane???) und Pipapo. Dann kommen Schrägen mit Treppen und gerade gefühlt ca 2M Spundfläche. Könnte echt knapp werden hinten raus.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Bisse kommen jetzt seltener und zudem sehr spitz. Bin schon auf einen 16er Haken runter und pumpe die Madrn mit weihnachtlicher Buttervanille, aber das kurze Beissfenster scheint sich zu schließen.
@rustaweli: Ich bin nicht an der Wümme, sondern an meinem kleinen Wiesenflüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber du hast immerhin gefangen.
Petri Heil, Stephan!


----------



## geomas

^^ ...und dann noch die Spitze gebrochen...
Pardon, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.
Falls nicht noch ein dringender Anruf kommt gehe ich heute Nachmittag mal kurz los.
Vermutlich mal zu den künstlich angelegten Gräben mit ganz kurzer Rute.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, einer ging noch! Und für mich gleich zwei heiße Würstchen für das Wohlbefinden. Ferdi hatte seine 4 Würstchen schon.
@geomas: Da siehst Du mal, mit was abgerockten  Tackle ich los muss!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, einer ging noch! Und für mich gleich zwei heiße Würstchen für das Wohlbefinden. Ferdi hatte seine 4 Würstchen schon.
> @geomas: Da siehst Du mal, mit was abgerockten  Tackle ich los muss!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363121
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363122


PETRI Stephan, Essen und Trinken hält Leib und Seele zusammen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, Feierabend! Das war der achte und letzte Plötz dieses Tages.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, Feierabend! Das war der achte und letzte Plötz dieses Tages.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363123



Ein toller Seehund!


----------



## rustaweli

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI Stephan, Essen und Trinken hält Leib und Seele zusammen...


Wahre Worte, auch wenn der Mensch allein von Brot nicht lebt! So sei jedoch nicht vergessen - ohne Speis', Freund, Weib, Wein u Gesang, ist das Leben kurz selbst wenn es lang! Zudem gesellt sich noch die Jagd, denn jede Jagd wird geschenkt von Gott als Tag!


----------



## rutilus69

Ich bin auch grade wieder zurück und die Pfoten sind auch schon aufgetaut.
Zwei Stunden, zwei Plötzen - wenigstens nicht geschneidert


----------



## Tobias85

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grade wieder zurück und die Pfoten sind auch schon aufgetaut.
> Zwei Stunden, zwei Plötzen - wenigstens nicht geschneidert


Dir auch ein Petri!


----------



## skyduck

Sagt mal Leute,

was haltet ihr von Inline Futterkörben und Bleien? Ich gucke mir hier gerade die ICS Modelle von Preston an und es gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut mal eben schnell alle Körbe, Methodfeeder oder auch ein kleines Cubeblei untereinander wechseln zu können. Mal abgesehen davon, dass so etwas meinen Ordnungs und Systemwahn sehr befriedigt. (Den Preis lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor ) 

Einfach mal zwischendurch zwischen Method und normalen Feeder oder Madenkorb oder Blei mit einem Griff zu wechseln und die verschiedenen Methoden zu testen finde ich dann schon geil. Beim Werfen habe ich von der Tüddelfreiheit da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Inline Modellen. Da reicht dann einfach nur eine Quick Change Bead und gut ist, kein Wirbel und sonstiges Gummigedöns.

Glaubt ihr, dass Inline-Montagen bei der Sensibilität und Bisserkennung einen großen Nachteil bringen?


----------



## rustaweli

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grade wieder zurück und die Pfoten sind auch schon aufgetaut.
> Zwei Stunden, zwei Plötzen - wenigstens nicht geschneidert


Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri! 2 Rotaugen, immerhin!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wären Tierhandlungen mit ner Terrarienabteilung, wie ich aus zufälliger Quelle erfahre.


Die sind immerhin so "systemrelevant" wie die anderen Futteralienmärkte, wegen den Omas mit Waldi und Miezi und so.
Ich hole nur noch da seit längerem (hab ich schon paar mal geschrieben), Dauerlebepinkis sind halt wunderfein, selbst wenn die dort nicht so auf Massen an Ködern eingestellt sind, aber wöchentlich gibt es definiert Nachschub.


----------



## Minimax

Äußerst zäh heute...
Immerhin Zielfisch und kein Franzose


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schön Mini.
Dir ebenfalls ein Petri Heil.
Ich werde wohl leider erst nächstes Jahr wieder ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Minimax

Sooo... und ein zweiter Johnnie ist mir gerade ausgestiegen und hat den Haken mitgenommen.
Wozu auch die Bindung überprüfen, wo sie doch heute ohnehin so gut beissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon dass Kleinbestellungen aus der Nicht-EU über Ali, ebay, etc... ab nächstes Jahr teurer werden?









						Neuerungen ab 2021
					

Ab dem 01. Juli 2021 tritt ein neuer Zollkodes in Kraft. Die für den Warenwert geltende Freigrenze von 22 Euro entfällt.




					www.deutschepost.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Wozu auch die Bindung überprüfen, wo sie doch heute ohnehin so gut beissen.



_"Drum prüfe, ob sich ewig bindet." 
frei nach Friedrich Schiller_


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, Feierabend! Das war der achte und letzte Plötz dieses Tages.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363123


So Ferdinad ist satt und will nach Hause.
Dickes Petri zu dan Plötzen.
Ich sach ja nur die Harten kommen in den Garten ( Oder zum angeln )


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon dass Kleinbestellungen aus der Nicht-EU über Ali, ebay, etc... ab nächstes Jahr teurer werden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuerungen ab 2021
> 
> 
> Ab dem 01. Juli 2021 tritt ein neuer Zollkodes in Kraft. Die für den Warenwert geltende Freigrenze von 22 Euro entfällt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deutschepost.de


Jetzt Alle noch schnell Tackle bestellen....


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon dass Kleinbestellungen aus der Nicht-EU über Ali, ebay, etc... ab nächstes Jahr teurer werden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuerungen ab 2021
> 
> 
> Ab dem 01. Juli 2021 tritt ein neuer Zollkodes in Kraft. Die für den Warenwert geltende Freigrenze von 22 Euro entfällt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deutschepost.de



Ich las einst, dass auch aktuell in der Praxis nicht alle zollpflichtigen Waren verzollt werden, sondern nur solche, deren Zollgebühren über einem gewissen Wert liegen - irgendwo um 5€ oder so. Darunter macht das Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis für die Zollbehörde wohl keinen Sinn, deswegen wird das so gehandhabt. Ich kann mir vorstellen (und das wurde in dem Artikel auch so angerissen), dass das in Zukunft auch so gehandhabt wird und solche Kleinbestellungen deswegen de facto weiterhin zollfrei bleiben werden. Aber das muss man abwarten und dann sehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs, ein dickes Petri auch an @rutilus69 und @Minimax! Klasse, dass heute trotz der Kälte (hier oben war es 2 Grad!) keiner als Schneider vom Platz geht. Mein erstes Neujahrs-Challenge-Training stimmt mich zuversichtlich, auch am Neujahrstag nicht in französischer Sprache singen zu müssen. Die Durchschnittsgröße war heute allerdings etwas bescheiden. Deshalb werde ich morgen das zweite Qualifying an einem anderen Swim abhalten. Entweder vor dem Schöpfwerk des kleinen Wiesenflusses (dort ist es deutlich tiefer als die durchschnittlichen 2 Meter) oder sogar an der Oste. Dort haben die Fische kaum Rückzugsmöglichkeiten, müssen sich täglich mit den Gezeiten beschäftigen und verbrauchen daher Energie. Dann sollten sie eigentlich auch fressen.


----------



## Tricast

Slappy schrieb:


> Bei uns hat der Fluß Hochwasser und ist kackbraun. Wie würdet ihr da ran gehen?


Ganz, ganz vorsichtig!  

Liebe Grüße Heinz und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon dass Kleinbestellungen aus der Nicht-EU über Ali, ebay, etc... ab nächstes Jahr teurer werden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuerungen ab 2021
> 
> 
> Ab dem 01. Juli 2021 tritt ein neuer Zollkodes in Kraft. Die für den Warenwert geltende Freigrenze von 22 Euro entfällt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deutschepost.de



Nee, wusste ich nicht - aber Dank dir weiß ich jetzt wohin der Inhalt meiner Angelspardose hingeht...
Nun muss ich alles bestellen was ich überhaupt noch aus China gebrauchen kann, also Tagelang bei Ali abhängen und Vorräte anlegen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

skyduck schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute,
> 
> was haltet ihr von Inline Futterkörben und Bleien? Ich gucke mir hier gerade die ICS Modelle von Preston an und es gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut mal eben schnell alle Körbe, Methodfeeder oder auch ein kleines Cubeblei untereinander wechseln zu können. Mal abgesehen davon, dass so etwas meinen Ordnungs und Systemwahn sehr befriedigt. (Den Preis lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor )
> 
> Einfach mal zwischendurch zwischen Method und normalen Feeder oder Madenkorb oder Blei mit einem Griff zu wechseln und die verschiedenen Methoden zu testen finde ich dann schon geil. Beim Werfen habe ich von der Tüddelfreiheit da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Inline Modellen. Da reicht dann einfach nur eine Quick Change Bead und gut ist, kein Wirbel und sonstiges Gummigedöns.
> 
> Glaubt ihr, dass Inline-Montagen bei der Sensibilität und Bisserkennung einen großen Nachteil bringen?


Hallo Dirk, eine interessante Frage, die Du da in den Raum gestellt hast. Mich würden auch bislang gemachte Erfahrungen interesieren. Die wenige Angeltage, die ich mit Selbsthakmontagen auf Karpfen fische, bevorzuge ich auch Inlinebleie. Der Grund, ich glaube, dass es für mich als werfenden Uferangler weniger Verhedderungen gibt. Außerdem kann ein Inlineblei im Drill nicht wild hin- und her geschleudert werden. Meine Methodbleie sind auch alles Inliner. Besonders sensibel muss es beim Methodangeln ja auch gar nicht zugehen, der Fisch soll sich ja selbst haken. Wenn er das macht, geht es ohnehin ab wie die Sau.
Beim Feedern mit dem klassischen Futterkorb müsste ein Inline montierter ja auch Verhedderungen vorbeugen. Aber wie gesagt, praktische Erfahrungen habe ich damit nicht. Würde mich aber sehr interessieren.


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris an die Fänger des Tages! 

Ich brummele gerade irgendetwas wie määämämmäämää vor mich hin (soll französisch klingen) am Schreibtisch und taue die Flossen auf. 
Meine eigenen, denn tierische Flossen bekam ich leider nicht zu Gesicht.
Weder auf Breadpunch (verschiedene Durchmesser probiert) noch auf Caster, Made, Pinkie gab es Zupfer.
Vermutlich saß ich an dem kleinen Graben an der falschen Stelle.





Immerhin konnte ich das recht neue Specialist Tripod probieren, das sich ganz gut gemacht hat.

Auf dem Rückmarsch wurde ich Zeuge einer Plötz-Handlandung. Der Angler war am gleichen Graben, etwa 30-40m weiter zwischen den umliegenden Häuserblocks am Start.


----------



## hester

Das ICS System von Preston verwende ich schon lange und es funktioniert sehr gut. Bisher habe ich mit den Inline Montagen wenig Tüddel gehabt, klar, kommt auch mal vor. Am anfälligsten scheinen mir die Cube Bleie zu sein, da ist der Haken schon mal eher hängengeblieben, aber ansonsten zu empfehlen. Ruckizucki von Feeder auf Method oder Bomb gewechselt. Klare Empfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## geomas

Inline-Futterkorbsysteme

Entwickelt wurden die speziell für die britischen Commercials, die dortigen Match-Karpfenteiche.
Da kann die Art der Futter- und Köderpräsentation schnell nen Unterschied machen, wenn man den Matchfreaks glauben mag.

Wenn man ohnehin oft mit Method-ähnlicher Taktik an den Start geht sind solche Schnellwechselsysteme bestimmt sinnvoll.
Für die normale Angelei (edit: an „wilden Gewässern”) wäre mir die Auswahl an Körben... zu klein und die Sachen zu teuer.
Habe ein paar Banjo-Feeder und „Cubes”, werde aber bestimmt kein komplettes Set aufbauen.


----------



## rustaweli

Heute ist ja wieder was los, dabei ist doch noch nicht der 1.!
Auch Dir herzliches Petri @Minimax und schöne Bilder von Dir und @geomas !


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> Inline-Futterkorbsysteme
> 
> Entwickelt wurden die speziell für die britischen Commercials, die dortigen Match-Karpfenteiche.
> Da kann die Art der Futter- und Köderpräsentation schnell nen Unterschied machen, wenn man den Matchfreaks glauben mag.
> 
> Wenn man ohnehin oft mit Method-ähnlicher Taktik an den Start geht sind solche Schnellwechselsysteme bestimmt sinnvoll.
> Für die normale Angelei wäre mir die Auswahl an Körben... zu klein und die Sachen zu teuer.
> Habe ein paar Banjo-Feeder und „Cubes”, werde aber bestimmt kein komplettes Set aufbauen.


Ich gebe Dir insofern recht, das dies mehr eine Sache fürs Stillwasser oder langsame Fließgewässer ist. Man kann aber beim Methodfeedern besser einen kleinen Futterplatz mit den Inline Feederkörben aufbauen ohne neu montieren zu müssen, wobei mich das aber persönlich nicht stört, ist ja schnell gemacht. Ich selbst angle aber gerne und vorwiegend mit Durchlaufmontagen, von daher finde ich die Inline Futterkörbe(-körbchen) ganz praktisch.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon dass Kleinbestellungen aus der Nicht-EU über Ali, ebay, etc... ab nächstes Jahr teurer werden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuerungen ab 2021
> 
> 
> Ab dem 01. Juli 2021 tritt ein neuer Zollkodes in Kraft. Die für den Warenwert geltende Freigrenze von 22 Euro entfällt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deutschepost.de


Mist, wie gewohnt wird im neuen Jahr alles teurer. Benzin, auf Heizoel kommt eine Co2 Steuer, Krankenkasse hat den Beitrag erhöht und, und, und.  Wer weiß, was noch alles auf uns zu kommt?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Mist, wie gewohnt wird im neuen Jahr alles teurer. Benzin, auf Heizoel kommt eine Co2 Steuer, Krankenkasse hat den Beitrag erhöht und, und, und.  Wer weiß, was noch alles auf uns zu kommt?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielleicht ein grüner Bundeskanzler*innen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein grüner Bundeskanzler*innen?




Gottbewahre....!!


----------



## Tricast

Bach-Angler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin hier neu und suche noch ein passendes Forum zum Thema Stippruten. Ich habe noch einige im Bestand und beabsichtige die mit Gummizüge umzubauen.
> Ich wünsche euch allen ruhige und erholsame Tage, bleibt gesund.
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Wie Du geschrieben hast sind das alte Teleskopstippen. Ich würde die Ruten so fischen wie sie sind und wofür sie gedacht sind. Natürlich kann man vieles machen aber ob es sinnvoll ist, ist die andere Frage. Diese Ruten sind so weich und und bezwingen so manchen Fisch. Aber Du kannst natürlich auch das Spitzenteil rausnehmen, eine Buchse einsetzen und dann über 2 oder 3 Teile eine Gummizug einbauen. Wenn Du es noch nie gemacht hast würde ich zu einem Händler gehen und es mir machen lassen, wenn der überhaupt davon Ahnung hat.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Sense ist ein Stichwort. Welche benutzt du da? Ich hatte letztes Jahr zwei Klingen von Browning die jeweils genau einen Einsatz gehabt haben und sich beide umgehend zerlegt haben. Gibt es da irgendwas stabiles, das auch dichte Brennnesseln killen und meine rohen Kräfte und meine Grobmotorik aushalten kann ? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.


 Ich habe schon seit längerem eine Sichel von Askari. Richtig stabil und scharf. Die Sichel ist ca. 10cm groß und sehr hilfreich um kleine Äste und Schilf zu entfernen. Dafür brauche ich einen Teleskopkescherstiel.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie Du geschrieben hast sind das alte Teleskopstippen...
> Aber Du kannst natürlich auch das Spitzenteil rausnehmen, eine Buchse einsetzen und dann über 2 oder 3 Teile eine Gummizug einbauen.



Wird das tatsächlich so praktiziert? Das habe ich mich nämlich auch schon einmal gefragt. Bisher dachte ich, dass sich lediglich Kopfruten (also Steckruten) für die Montage von Gummizügen eignen. Eine Browning Kopfrute mit Gummizug habe ich, dieser war allerdings bereits ab Werk montiert. Für eine meiner dickeren Teleskopstippen habe ich einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir da irgendwie einen Gummizug einzuziehen.

Kann man an Teleskostippen nicht auch einfach einen Gummizug an die Rutenspitze schlaufen und daran dann die Montage befestigen?
Ich glaube so etwas einmal in einer Angelzeitschrift gesehen zu haben. Wäre sicherlich die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> eine Sichel von Askari.



Die hab ich auch und sie erfüllt ihren Zweck.
Entspricht diesem Modell von Colmic:








						Colmic Italia Spa
					

Colmic Italia Spa




					www.colmic.it
				




Und dann hat Colmic noch diese hier:








						Colmic Italia Spa
					

Colmic Italia Spa




					www.colmic.it
				



Dazu kann ich aber nix sagen.

Dinsmores hat auch sowas:




__





						Dinsmores Weed Cutters - £11.99
					

Perfect for clearing out your swim! Created to screw onto a standard bankstick or landing net handle, you can choose from either a single bladed version o




					www.tackleuk.co.uk


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön Mini.
> Dir ebenfalls ein Petri Heil.
> Ich werde wohl leider erst nächstes Jahr wieder ans Wasser kommen.


Sooo lange könnte ich nicht warten.


----------



## Jason

Ein Petri Heil an @Minimax und @rutilus69 und natürlich an @Wuemmehunter . Ihr habt der Kälte getrotzt und wurdet belohnt. @geomas , schade, aber du hast es zumindest probiert. 
Morgen werde ich mal für 2 Stündchen rüber zu den Teichen fahren. Werde mir eine Telestippe vorbereiten, da ich keine Lust habe, am Wasser zu montieren. Die Maden sind zum größten Teil vercastert, aber die Pinkis sind wie üblich zäh. Würmer hätte ich auch noch, mal sehen ob ich da eine Grundrute fertig mache. Und diesmal hab ich Handschuhe dabei. Regen ist auch noch angesagt. Mal sehen, was das gibt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein grüner Bundeskanzler*innen?


Lass den Blödsinn.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
und ganz herzliches Petri @Wuemmehunter und @rutilus69 - an solchen Tagen zählt jeder Fisch doppelt, uund ist auch doppelt so gross.
Wie wird euer taktischer Ansatz für den 1.1. sein? Zielfisch oder bunter Korb? Risiko oder Franzosenvermeidung? Stillwasser oder Fluss?
Ich selbst bin mir noch nicht ganz klar.

 Und schade @geomas, selten sind die Tage an denen der Legermaster nichts fängt. Bitte stelle das sehr sexy Stativ bei Gelegenheit doch einmal genauer vor- und kurz vorab wenn ich Dich drängen darf, wie ist das Packmass?

Hg
Mini


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Inwieweit ist es eigentlich erlaubt, die Ufervegetation etwas zurückzuschneiden, um sich so einen Weg zu bahnen oder aber Angelplatz zu schaffen?
Sicherlich stellt das Ganze eine rechtliche Grauzone dar. Wahrscheinlich macht man es dann wie immer in solchen Fällen.

_"Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter."_

Aber deswegen gleich einen Revolver zur Sense mitführen? Einen Spaten bräuchte man dann schließlich auch noch.
Das artet schon in einer kleinen Materialschlacht aus, alles wegen etwas Uferbewuchs.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Lass den Blödsinn.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das kann ich Dir schon heute zu 100% versprechen!


----------



## yukonjack

Jason schrieb:


> Mist, wie gewohnt wird im neuen Jahr alles teurer. Benzin, auf Heizoel kommt eine Co2 Steuer, Krankenkasse hat den Beitrag erhöht und, und, und.  Wer weiß, was noch alles auf uns zu kommt?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Abwarten, aber bestimmt nichts Gutes


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil an @Minimax und @rutilus69 und natürlich an @Wuemmehunter . Ihr habt der Kälte getrotzt und wurdet belohnt. @geomas , schade, aber du hast es zumindest probiert.
> Morgen werde ich mal für 2 Stündchen rüber zu den Teichen fahren. Werde mir eine Telestippe vorbereiten, da ich keine Lust habe, am Wasser zu montieren. Die Maden sind zum größten Teil vercastert, aber die Pinkis sind wie üblich zäh. Würmer hätte ich auch noch, mal sehen ob ich da eine Grundrute fertig mache. Und diesmal hab ich Handschuhe dabei. Regen ist auch noch angesagt. Mal sehen, was das gibt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieber Freund und Ükelbruder,
wenn Du an die Teiche fährst, vergiss niemals die Spinne oder Deadbaitrute.
Diese tückischen Kleinen Löcher versuchen Dirch nun schon seit vielen Monden darauf hinzuweisen, das es Top Schnabeldöbelgewässer sind. Kühne Ükel würden behaupten, das Du bereits ein Hecht-Spezialist wieder Willen geworden bist: Seinem Schicksal kann man nicht entkommen. Mehr noch: Wäre es nicht an der Zeit, in der zwergenländischen Posenschmiede mal einzwei tolle Raubfischposen auf Kiel zu legen?
Herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Skott

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein grüner Bundeskanzler*innen?


Dann sind wir ganz am Arxxx!


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ganz am Arxxx!


Nun Effendis,
lassen wir doch die politische Farbenlehre hier in unserer kleinen Freidfischkarawanserei aus dem Spiel, dafür gibt es ja treffliche andere Tummelplätze.
Apropos Farben: Heute schimpfte im Geäst ein Vogel mit ganz seltsamen, unbekannten Geschrei. Schließlich stieg er auf, und flog trillernd kreuz und quer über den Swim. So einen habe ich noch nie gesehen: In der Größe etwa zwischen Amsel und Meise, Flugbild und Flügelschlag wie ein normaler Kleinvogel -aber durch und durch blass- bis zitronengelb, sehr auffällig, aber bis auf die Farbe konnte ich kaum was erkennen, da er sehr hoch und schnell kreuzte.
Ich bin sicher, das es kein entflogener Wellensittich war, die und deren Flugbild kenne ich.
Habe ich heute meinen ersten Pirol gesehen, oder wars doch ein entfleuchter Kanarienvogel?


----------



## yukonjack

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein grüner Bundeskanzler*innen?


Dann fange ich an Golf zu spielen, iss billiger........


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Minimax: Bunter Korb, wobei bunt wohl das silbrig glänzende Schuppenkleid und die roten Flossen und Augen der Plötze sein wird. Ich werde mit der Feederrute in meinem kleinen Wiesenfluss an den Start gehen. Die Plötzen beißen hier zuverlässig! Und stationäres Angeln muss sein, weil wir ja das neue Jahr nicht nur angelnd, sondern auch grillend begrüßen wollen!

Ach so, ich könnte mir einengen Pirol eher vorstellen, als einen entflohenen und wärmegewohnten Kanarienvogel.


----------



## Tricast

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wird das tatsächlich so praktiziert? Das habe ich mich nämlich auch schon einmal gefragt. Bisher dachte ich, dass sich lediglich Kopfruten (also Steckruten) für die Montage von Gummizügen eignen. Eine Browning Kopfrute mit Gummizug habe ich, dieser war allerdings bereits ab Werk montiert. Für eine meiner dickeren Teleskopstippen habe ich einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir da irgendwie einen Gummizug einzuziehen.
> 
> Kann man an Teleskostippen nicht auch einfach einen Gummizug an die Rutenspitze schlaufen und daran dann die Montage befestigen?
> Ich glaube so etwas einmal in einer Angelzeitschrift gesehen zu haben. Wäre sicherlich die einfachste Lösung.



Ganz früher in den Anfängen hat man tatsächlich ca. 15cm gezwirbelten Gummi an die Spitze gebastelt. Ich würde aber in der heutigen Zeit einen Gummizug innenliegend einbauen. Um das Spitzenteil nicht absägen zu müssen würde ich eben das 2. Teil nutzen und einen starken Gummi einbauen der nicht gleich bei nem Plötz rausgeschossen kommt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Wir angeln die Stippen ohne jeden Schnickschnack.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin konnte ich das recht neue Specialist Tripod probieren, das sich ganz gut gemacht hat.



Ist das zufällig das Specialist Tripod von der Firma Cygnet Tackle? Zumindest schaut es so aus.

Davon habe ich mir im letzten Jahr auch zwei Stück gekauft und bin damit soweit sehr zufrieden. Gerade das geringe Packmaß gefällt mir. Ohne Auflagen passen die Dinger super in meinen Angelrucksack. Ab und zu hat man ja Angelstellen _- so wie jetzt in deinem Fall -_ wo man partout keine Banksticks in den Boden bekommt. Gerne auch an Kanälen und anderen Gewässern, mit künstlich befestigtem Ufer. Da ist so ein kleines und relativ standfestes Tripod schon nicht verkehrt. 

Der harte und kiesige Untergrund, an der Promenade der Bernburger Saale, hat mich einst meine geliebte Askari Winklepicker (Messeandenken Hanseboot) gekostet. Na gut, die Rollenbremse oder zumindest den Bügel der Rolle hätte ich damals wohl schon noch öffnen sollen. Einmal kurz nicht aufgepasst (Der Kumpel wollte mir unbedingt ein dusseliges Video auf seinem Handy zeigen.) und flupp war die Rute weg, mitsamt der montierten DAM Quick VSI Microlite FD. 

Ich wollte noch hinterherhechten aber in diesem gut zugänglichen Bereich der Bernburger Saale vermutete ich eine Menge alter Fahrräder und Mofas in unmittelbarer Ufernähe, da wollte ich in der Dämmerung kein Risiko eingehen. Ich schätze so schnell wie die Rute im Wasser war, hatte sich ein Karpfen meinen halben Frolic am Haar einverleibt. Ich hoffe nur der Fisch konnte sich dann recht bald von seinem Anhängsel befreien. Schade um die Rute war es schon aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja. Deshalb sollte man schon zusehen seine Rute nicht einfach nur auf dem Boden abzulegen und wenn dann nur bei geöffneter Bremse oder wenigstens Bügel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Ganz früher in den Anfängen hat man tatsächlich ca. 15cm gezwirbelten Gummi an die Spitze gebastelt



Und das war richtig übel - durch den "Rückschlag" des Gummis hatte man ständig Tüddel...
Einfach ohne Gummi lang-lang fischen, die Ruten schaffen mit etwas Geduld auch grössere Fische.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann fange ich an Golf zu spielen, iss billiger........



Das kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie wird euer taktischer Ansatz für den 1.1. sein? Zielfisch oder bunter Korb? Risiko oder Franzosenvermeidung? Stillwasser oder Fluss?


Bei mir wird wie immer der Zielfisch die Plötze sein. Was aber auch nicht verwundert,  schließlich habe ich in den letzten Wochen kaum etwas anderes gefangen  
Aus Ermangelung an Lebendködern (der lokale Tierfutter - Supermarkt hat leider keine Maden oder Pinkies, versucht aber bis Donnerstag  welche zu bekommen) werde ich auf Mais und Flocke zurückgreifen müssen. Schauen wir mal ob am Freitag der Kanal eisfrei ist, ansonsten muss ich eine etwas mehr bewegte Stelle aufsuchen


----------



## rutilus69

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und das war richtig übel - durch den "Rückschlag" des Gummis hatte man ständig Tüddel...
> Einfach ohne Gummi lang-lang fischen, die Ruten schaffen mit etwas Geduld auch grössere Fische.


Genau.  So eine Stippe kann durchaus einen Satzer oder eine  Schleie so um die 40cm bändigen. Habe ich schon durch und es funktioniert


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Freund und Ükelbruder,
> wenn Du an die Teiche fährst, vergiss niemals die Spinne oder Deadbaitrute.
> Diese tückischen Kleinen Löcher versuchen Dirch nun schon seit vielen Monden darauf hinzuweisen, das es Top Schnabeldöbelgewässer sind. Kühne Ükel würden behaupten, das Du bereits ein Hecht-Spezialist wieder Willen geworden bist: Seinem Schicksal kann man nicht entkommen. Mehr noch: Wäre es nicht an der Zeit, in der zwergenländischen Posenschmiede mal einzwei tolle Raubfischposen auf Kiel zu legen?
> Herzlich,
> Dein
> Minimax


Lieber Minimax. Wenn du möchtest kann ich gerne ein paar dieser Posen anfertigen. Ist vorgemerkt.  Aber erst bring ich mein jetziges Projekt zu Ende. Arbeite auch gerade daran. 
Und auch vielen Dank, dass du mich als Hecht-Spezialist bezeichnest. Aber das bin ich doch nicht. Ich werfe doch nur den Gummifisch in den Teich und zieh ihn wieder an Land. Die Teiche sind voll mit dem Meister Esox. 
Aber die Spinnrute ist wieder mit dabei. Das hab ich vergessen, die zu erwähnen. Vielleicht toppe ich ja meine
PB. Das letzte mal habe ich im Raubfischstammtisch eine trächtige Hechtdame gepostet. Im Grunde sollte ich die Spezies in Ruhe lassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> vielen Dank, dass du mich als Hecht-Spezialist bezeichnest. Aber das bin ich doch nicht. Ich werfe doch nur den Gummifisch in den Teich und zieh ihn wieder an Land.


Ähm, nun ich glaube, genau darum geht es bei den Hechtspezialisten. 
Also, nichts gegen die Spinboys, prächtige Menschen, das Salz der Erde etc. Bisschen einfach, aber sie können sich soooo toll freuen auf youtube, wenn sie lachen und in die Hände klatschen und mit ihren Sturzhelmen aneinander dongen, dann geht jedem das Herz auf...


----------



## geomas

@Minimax  und @Bankside Dreamer - das Stativ ist tatsächlich das Cygnet Specialist Tripod* . 
Man bekommt es für 20 bis knapp über 25€ auch in dt. Läden oder online-Shops. 
Die „Mittelsäule” wird nicht mitgeliefert, ein recht günstiger Bankstick in passender Größe muß dafür herhalten. 
Das Teil steht gut und um viele Klassen besser als das kleine Spielzeug-Dreibein von Askari. 
Die Transportlänge ohne „Mittelsäule” beträgt knapp 33cm. Damit paßt es in viele Rucksäcke oder Angeltaschen.
Die Minimalhöhe beträgt etwa 29cm Oberkante Bankstick-Mittelsäule, die maximale Höhe je nach Mittelsäule und Beinstellung bei um die 55cm. 
Natürlich kann man auch einen Stormpole in die Mitte stecken und kommt auf astronomische Werte.
Also ich finde das Teil ist nicht perfekt, aber auf jeden Fall preiswert und an etlichen Stellen besser einzusetzen als stabilere, aber auch größere Stative.
Das Gewicht mit nem kurzen Bankstick beträgt gut 400gr.


*) Product Code 603100, es gibt noch ein ähnliches mit ähnlichem Namen


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Inwieweit ist es eigentlich erlaubt, die Ufervegetation etwas zurückzuschneiden, um sich so einen Weg zu bahnen oder aber Angelplatz zu schaffen?
> Sicherlich stellt das Ganze eine rechtliche Grauzone dar. ...



Hier und da mag so eine Freischneide-Aktion mit ner drakonischen Strafe enden. Augenmaß und Umsicht sind gefragt, in jeder Beziehung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Hier und da mag so eine Freischneide-Aktion mit ner drakonischen Strafe enden. Augenmaß und Umsicht sind gefragt, in jeder Beziehung.



Damit hast du sicherlich recht.
Ansonsten halt Revolver & Spaten.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Hier und da mag so eine Freischneide-Aktion mit ner drakonischen Strafe enden. Augenmaß und Umsicht sind gefragt, in jeder Beziehung.


Das erinnert mich an die Jugendzeit, als wir die frisch gepflanzten FlIederbuesche als Rutenauflagen gekappt hatten. Der Platzwart vom Camping war "NOT AMUSED"


----------



## geomas

Bach-Angler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke Heinz ich hab Telestippruten. Die sind noch aus den Bestände meines Vaters und Großvaters ,  ich einfach nix wegwerfen ..früher wurden Weißfische damit gefangen. Aber an meinen jetzigen Gewässern sind viele Schleie und Karpfen.
> Gruß Daniel



Ne „richtig runde Sache” wird so ein Umbau auf Gummizug bei ner Telestippe wohl nicht werden.
Bereits „elastizifierte” Stippen gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern für nen schmalen Taler, zum Beispiel von Middy und Maver.
Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir gerne einen Link schicken.
Alternativ: bei einem gut sortierten Händler könntest Du Ersatz für das 2. Teil von oben Deiner stabilsten Stippe besorgen (nicht original, was vom Durchmesser eben paßt) und dort einen dicken Gummizug installieren. Dazu bräuchtest Du den passenen Einsatz als Art „Buchse” für das vordere Ende der Spitze („PTFE Bush”), dickes Gummi (der Händler kann Dich sicher beraten) und einen ins hintere Ende des Spitzenteiles passendes Teil names „Bung” (Pulla Bung, Stora Bung, gibts von vielen Firmen). Dort wird das Gummi befestigt und gespannt. Den Bung kann man auch durch ne Bastellösung ersetzen, aber die sind neu nicht teuer.

So bliebe die möglicherweise sentimentalen Wert besitzende Rute im Prinzip unangetastet und kann bei Bedarf (kürzer) mit dem Gummizug gefischt werden.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, manchmal muss man seinen Hintern bewegen. Nachdem die erste Stelle in der ersten Stunde nur eine wirklich winzige Plötze hervorgebracht hat, bin ich „gemoved“ wie der Carphunter sagt. Und siehe da, der erste bessere Plötz...


----------



## Tobias85

Du willst es zum Jahresende nochmal wissen, oder?  Petri zu den Plötzen (ach und bevor ich es schon wieder vergesse: @Minimax Petri zu deinen Döbeln!).

Mein Plan für heute sah wie folgt aus: Um 8 Uhr aus dem Haus, ein/zwei Stellen an der Leine abklappern, dann Bücher aus der Uni-Bib und Lebendköder vom Angelladen holen und auf dem Rückweg wieder an die Leine und weitere Stellen abklappern. Dummerweise hab ich gestern bis spät in die Nacht (oder in den frühen Morgen) Vorfächer gebunden und an der Taktik rumgedoktert und dementsprechend meinen Wecker nicht gehört.    Naja, für einen kurzen Ausflug nach den Besorgungen reicht es wohl noch. Mal sehen, wie motiviert ich dann noch bin, für ne Stunde bei unsicheren Fangaussichten alles durch die Pampa zu schleppen...


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Hier und da mag so eine Freischneide-Aktion mit ner drakonischen Strafe enden. Augenmaß und Umsicht sind gefragt, in jeder Beziehung.


Bei uns hier ebenso. Wir haben hier im Ländle ein relativ neues, in Kraft getretenes Wassergesetz. Laut dem unterliegen Gewässerrandstreifen samt Vegetation dem Naturschutz und man darf garnix, ob Bauer oder Co. 10m Breite beträgt der Streifen in der Natur, 5 in Siedlungen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ach, Tobi, draußen ist es so herrlich. Und an einer windgeschützten Stelle zu sitzen und zu fischen ist doch ein Traum, auch wenn es kalt ist.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ähm, nun ich glaube, genau darum geht es bei den Hechtspezialisten.
> Also, nichts gegen die Spinboys, prächtige Menschen, das Salz der Erde etc. Bisschen einfach, aber sie können sich soooo toll freuen auf youtube, wenn sie lachen und in die Hände klatschen und mit ihren Sturzhelmen aneinander dongen, dann geht jedem das Herz auf...


Was wären wir Menschen doch nur ohne Klischees, Vorurteile, Schubladen und die altgedienten Brunnenvergifter.  Welch langweilig friedliche Welt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Plan für heute sah wie folgt aus: Um 8 Uhr aus dem Haus, ein/zwei Stellen an der Leine abklappern, dann Bücher aus der Uni-Bib und Lebendköder vom Angelladen holen und auf dem Rückweg wieder an die Leine und weitere Stellen abklappern. Dummerweise hab ich gestern bis spät in die Nacht (oder in den frühen Morgen) Vorfächer gebunden und an der Taktik rumgedoktert und dementsprechend meinen Wecker nicht gehört.    Naja, für einen kurzen Ausflug nach den Besorgungen reicht es wohl noch. Mal sehen, wie motiviert ich dann noch bin, für ne Stunde bei unsicheren Fangaussichten alles durch die Pampa zu schleppen...


Gräme Dich nicht- die letzten Wochen haben in verschiedenen Provinzen der ÜK gezeigt, das die Dämmerung der heißeste Zeitabschnitt für die besseren Fische ist. Lieber eine gute Stunde als endloses Frieren und Warten auf den Biss.
Zeit genug, bis dahin eine leichte, mobile Kurzansitzausrüstung zusammenzustellen.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was wären wir Menschen doch nur ohne Klischees, Vorurteile, Schubladen und die altgedienten Brunnenvergifter.  Welch langweilig friedliche Welt.


Ach, Du hast ja recht. Und das Problem an den Gewässern sind ja nicht die Angler anderer Fakultäten, da gibts ganz andere Sorgen.
Sich explosionsartig vermehrende Eisvögel fressen unsere Gewässer leer und zerstören die Ufer mit ihren Bruthöhlen.
Und so manche gute Döbelstrecke ist durch die fettflossentragende Salmonidenpest völlig ruiniert worden.
Es gibt herrliche Strecken in Brandenburg, die voller Alande, Plötzen und Döbeln sein könnten, aber nein, dort tummeln sich nun Aeschen, Forellen und sogar Lachse, allesamt gierige Laichräuber. Es ist zum Haareraufen!


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, Du hast ja recht. Und das Problem an den Gewässern sind ja nicht die Angler anderer Fakultäten, da gibts ganz andere Sorgen.
> Sich explosionsartig vermehrende Eisvögel fressen unsere Gewässer leer und zerstören die Ufer mit ihren Bruthöhlen.
> Und so manche gute Döbelstrecke ist durch die fettflossentragende Salmonidenpest völlig ruiniert worden.
> Es gibt herrliche Strecken in Brandenburg, die voller Alande, Plötzen und Döbeln sein könnten, aber nein, dort tummeln sich nun Aeschen, Forellen und sogar Lachse, allesamt gierige Laichräuber. Es ist zum Haareraufen!


Hast ja Recht und meine Dich auch etwas einschätzen zu können. Wollte ja garnicht reagieren, aber der getreten Schlips samt betroffenen Hund ließen einfach keine Ruhe. Anbei, Eisvögel fressen aber wirklich ohne Ende. Hatte eine wunderschöne Doku über diese tollen Gesellen gesehen. Mag sie. Gilt ja für viele Vögel und Tiere, um beim Angeln zu bleiben. Bei manch Artikeln von Herrn Heintz sträuben sich mir teilweise die Haare vor Schreck. Manches hält sich bis heute, wie Du ja gekonnt andeutest. Empfehle da übrigens die sich  derzeit wiederholende Doku "River Jaws - Riesenfische in unseren Flüssen" auf doxx. Da räumt man auch mit dem Mythos Wels als verfressener Artenverdränger auf.


----------



## Jason

Mein letzter Versuch im alten Jahr hat begonnen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## hester

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Petri, das Wetter sieht da ja ganz gut aus im Gegenteil zu hier.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Mein letzter Versuch im alten Jahr hat begonnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363216
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Zieh was raaauuuss!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Zieh was raaauuuss!


Will ich ja, aber es geht nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hester

Nur nicht aufgeben, denk dran, Du angelst stellvertretend für uns!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ach, Tobi, draußen ist es so herrlich. Und an einer windgeschützten Stelle zu sitzen und zu fischen ist doch ein Traum, auch wenn es kalt ist.



Mensch Wümme - Du bist unter uns ganz bestimmt der Hartnäckigste!
Irgendwie nötigt mir ein solches Verhalten großen Respekt ab...


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Will ich ja, aber es geht nichts.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ohje, dann hält noch ein bisschen durch!
Von 15:46 - 15:54 h werde ich den Reiki-Konzentrations-Lotussitz einnehmen, die Kristalle einstellen und Dir Spezielle PSI-Biss-Wellen durch den Äther schicken!
Überprüfe bis dahin nochmal Köder und Montageund sei für den leisesten Zupfer bereit,
Alle mitmachen:
Ommmmmm...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Reiki-Konzentrations-Schneidersitz



Ob das hilft?
Vedisches Fliegen ist der Bringer...


----------



## Minimax

Und am besten einen Tropfen Mystic auf die Maden!


----------



## hester

Bei der Verwendung von Pellet Band habe ich öfter das Problem, das beim Rausholen der Montage der Köder weg ist und das Band gerissen. Erst hab ich gedacht die Gummis taugen nix und habe dann andere ausprobiert mit dem gleichen ERgebnis, bis ich dann in einem der seltenen lichten Momente drauf kam, das Krebse die Ursache sind und unbemerkt das Band mit durchknabbern. Jetzt habe ich mir Boilie Pins von Matrix zugelegt. Die sind schon sehr filigran aber im Trockenversuch machen sie einen guten Eindruck.








Noch was habe ich rausgefunden: Wer mit Method Feeder von Preston angelt und Semi-Fixed angeln will, sollte mal die Quick Change Beads (gibts im Angelbereich eigentlich noch deutsche Bezeichnungen?) von Matrix ausprobieren, die sitzen viel besser im Method Feeder von Preston als die Originalen, dafür sitzen sie im Matrix Methodfeeder auch zu locker.





Die mit dem kurzen Ende sind von Matrix.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bin zwar ein paar Minuten zu spät, aber selbstverständlich im Geiste auch bei @Jason 
Oommmmmmm....


----------



## Jason

Daaaanke lieber @Minimax





Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

hester schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir Boilie Pins von Matrix zugelegt. Die sind schon sehr filigran aber im Trockenversuch machen sie einen guten Eindruck.
> Anhang anzeigen 363229



Diese Boilie Pins lassen sich sicherlich auch relativ einfach selbst herstellen, dann vielleicht sogar etwas weniger filigran. 
Augenscheinlich scheint es sich hier ja lediglich um verdrehten relativ feinen Draht zu handeln.


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Daaaanke lieber @Minimax
> Anhang anzeigen 363233
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Langsam werdet ihr mir unheimlich....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ob das hilft?
> Vedisches Fliegen ist der Bringer...








Jason schrieb:


> Daaaanke lieber @Minimax
> Anhang anzeigen 363233
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gern geschehen. Es gibt halt mehr Dinge zwischen Himmel und Wasser, als sich unsere Schulweisheit träumen lässt.
Ommmm...


----------



## Skott

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese Boilie Pins lassen sich sicherlich auch relativ einfach selbst herstellen.
> Augenscheinlich scheint es sich hier um verdrehten relativ feinen Draht zu handeln.


Der aber wiederum auch eine gewisse Grundsteife aufweisen muss, sonst verbiegt er sich sofort beim Reindrehen...


----------



## Tikey0815

Skott schrieb:


> Der aber wiederum auch eine gewisse Grundsteife aufweisen muss, sonst verbiegt er sich sofort beim Reindrehen...


Hihihihi


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mensch Wümme - Du bist unter uns ganz bestimmt der Hartnäckigste!
> Irgendwie nötigt mir ein solches Verhalten großen Respekt ab...


Braucht es nicht, @rhinefisher. Der Hund muss eh raus, aber wem sag ich das ...


----------



## Minimax

hester schrieb:


> Bei der Verwendung von Pellet Band habe ich öfter das Problem, das beim Rausholen der Montage der Köder weg ist und das Band gerissen. Erst hab ich gedacht die Gummis taugen nix und habe dann andere ausprobiert mit dem gleichen ERgebnis, bis ich dann in einem der seltenen lichten Momente drauf kam, das Krebse die Ursache sind und unbemerkt das Band mit durchknabbern. Jetzt habe ich mir Boilie Pins von Matrix zugelegt.


Komisch, das noch keine Firma auf die Idee gekommen ist, kleine Schlaufen oder Ösen aus vergänglichen Material in ihre Biolies oder Dumbells gleich mit einzubacken?


----------



## Jason

Nr. 2
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bitte noch mehr Strahlen senden.


Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Skott schrieb:


> Der aber wiederum auch eine gewisse Grundsteife aufweisen muss, sonst verbiegt er sich sofort beim Reindrehen...


Vielleicht ein Fall für Dr. Sommer?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Komisch, das noch keine Firma auf die Idee gekommen ist, kleine Schlaufen oder Ösen aus vergänglichen Material in ihre Biolies oder Dumbells gleich mit einzubacken?



Jupp und dann wird pro Boilie abgerechnet und die Kasse klingelt mehr als je zuvor.


----------



## Skott

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hihihihi





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Fall für Dr. Sommer?


Ihr Ferkel...


----------



## Jason

Das war schon Nr. 5
Jetzt läuft es. Zum Abschluss probier ich es noch auf Hecht. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Nachmittag Jungs! Ferdinand und ich haben den letzten Angeltag des Jahres beendet und sind wieder Zuhause. Wie am ersten Angeltag dieses Jahres gab es ein paar Plötzen, nichts Spektakuläres. Die zwischen dem An- und Abangeln liegenden 116 Angeltag haben dieses Jahr schon zu einem spektakulären Angeljahr gemacht. Um die finale Auswertung kümmere ich mich morgen, aber soviel sein schon mal vorweggenommen: Es gab gleich mehrere Arten, die ich erstmals überlisten konnte. Aber auch ch sonst gab es viele schöne Fische, die ich in Erinnerung behalten werde. 
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet ebenfalls viele schöne Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## rutilus69

Mich hat es bei dem schönen Sonnenschein heute auch nochmal rausgezogen.
Leider war an meiner Lieblingsstelle etwas Eis auf dem Wasser (11:30, aber etwas geschützt, was nicht immer super ist)
Also weitergezogen an eine Stelle mit etwas mehr Bewegung im Wasser. Nüscht war mit "etwas" mehr Bewegung. Das Wehr war weit offen und die Strömung war recht ordentlich. Ein Stück weiter unten würde die Strömung dann erträglich, schließlich war ich auf Kanal, also eher stehendes Wasser eingestellt und hatte nur eine Rute mit einem leichten Waggler dabei.
Brotflocke an den Haken und einfach treiben lassen war jetzt die Ausweichtaktik - und was soll ich sagen, es hat geklappt   





Allerdings müsste ich dann noch ein Geräusch hören, das kein Angler gerne hört. Warum sind diese Kescherstiele aber auch nicht trittfest...... 
Ich gehe dann mal auf die Suche nach einem neuen....


----------



## rustaweli

Und es hört nicht auf...
Von ganzem Herzen Petri an @Wuemmehunter , @Jason , @rutilus69 sowie unserem @dawurzelsepp zum Esox beim Spinnen! Großes Kino meine Herren! Viel Glück noch Jason, möge es auch bei Dir noch mit dem schönen Meister passen!


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an die genannten Fänger. Auf die Auflösung der Wuemme'schen Fangliste Freue ich mich schon! 




Minimax schrieb:


> Komisch, das noch keine Firma auf die Idee gekommen ist, kleine Schlaufen oder Ösen aus vergänglichen Material in ihre Biolies oder Dumbells gleich mit einzubacken?


Sowas? https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/hoernchen-boilies-zum-feedern.351741/


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ach, Tobi, draußen ist es so herrlich. Und an einer windgeschützten Stelle zu sitzen und zu fischen ist doch ein Traum, auch wenn es kalt ist.





Minimax schrieb:


> Gräme Dich nicht- die letzten Wochen haben in verschiedenen Provinzen der ÜK gezeigt, das die Dämmerung der heißeste Zeitabschnitt für die besseren Fische ist. Lieber eine gute Stunde als endloses Frieren und Warten auf den Biss.
> Zeit genug, bis dahin eine leichte, mobile Kurzansitzausrüstung zusammenzustellen.



Die Sachen lagen ja schon seit gestern Nacht bereit, aber erstmal hin zu den abgelegenen Stellen, dann aufbauen, gefischt hab ich dort bisher auch noch nie und dann war klar, dass ich vor 15h sowieso nicht am Parkplatz sein würde. Deswegen hab ich die Sachen für heute zu Hause gelassen und war nur kurz auf Erkundungsgang. Der hat sich dafür gelohnt: Von vier verdächtigen Stellen hab ichs zwar nur zu zweien geschafft, bin aber mit drei tollen Spots im Repertoire nach Hause gegangen: Ein großer, halb im Wasser hängender Baum am Beginn einer Innenkurve, ein großer Einlauf und der Auslauf einer schnellen, engen Außenkurve, gefolgt von einem recht flachen Abschnitt. Alle drei Stellen gut zugänglich, was an der Leine ja das größte Problem ist. Diese Stellen werd ich demnächst definitiv beangeln und bin guter Dinge, dort auch Fische zu finden.


----------



## Jason

Mein Jahresabschlussangeln hab ich absolviert und bin glücklich darüber, noch was fangen zu können.
Als ich an den Teichen ankam, musste ich mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass mein gewohnter Platz zugefroren war.




Damit hab ich absolut nicht gerechnet. Eine Hälfte war noch frei von Eis und an der linken Seite war die Ufervegetation deutlich zurück gegangen, so das ich mich dort nieder ließ.





Als Futter war leider nur Paniermehl mit verschiedenen Aromen am Start. Ein paar Pinkis und Caster drunter gemischt und rein ins Wasser. In den ersten 90 Minuten konnte ich nur einen zaghaften Biss verzeichnen.
Komisch, nachdem ich aufs Handy schaute und lass, das mir @Minimax spezielle PSI-Biss-Wellen senden würde bekam ich warme Hände und die Rotaugen fingen an zu beißen. Nochmal Danke mein Lieber. Du hast mich vor schlimmeren bewahrt. Das erste Augenrot war auch noch ein Stattliches von ca. 18cm. 7 Stück sind es bis zur Dämmerung geworden. Dann hab ich die Spinnrute raus geholt. Aber kein Erfolg. Einen Nachläufer bis kurz vorm Ufer gab es. Der war so um die 60cm. Konnte ihn gut sehen.
So, morgen geht es nochmal dahin. Aber nicht zum angeln, sondern weil ich Trottel meinen guten Middy Rutenhalter vergessen habe. Beim zusammen packen war es schon sehr dunkel, dann passiert so was schon. Zumindest mir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein Dickes Petri an unseren @Jason für die Rotaugenstrecke , @rutilus69 für die Semmelfische und unserm @Wuemmehunter für den gelungenen Jahresabschnitt.
Wie schon einige entdeckt haben war ich heute zum Jahresabschluss mal nicht auf Friedfisch los und hab die Gummipreitsche geschwungen und was soll ich euch sagen, ein Aitel wäre wohl einfacher zum fangen gewesen als diese Schnapeltiere. Zumindest wars schön draußen in der warmen Sonne.....wie oft hab ich heuer eig schon geschrieben das ich Schluss mache für 2020  wahrscheinlich so oft das ichs ned ohne Wasser aushalten konnte......was soll man machen wenn man süchtig ist  
Jetzt heists dann erstmal bis Mitte Januar ausharren bis die neue Karte gibt.....das werden harte Tage.

Wie unser @Wuemmehunter schon schrieb gab es bei mir dieses Jahr sehr schöne und vorallem recht große Fische.
Besonders in Erinnerung ist mir da vorallem die großen Giebel und mein PB Frauennerfling mit 54cm. Auch das Karpfenfischen war heuer ein richtiges Highlight wobei mir wider mal der 20 Pfünder verwert blieb. Der schöne 18er Schuppi machte da aber alles wider weg, wie mir der durch die Wasserpflanzen durch ist und die Schnur alles Abschnitt was im Wege war....ein Traumerlebnis.
Auch einmalig für mich heuer war der AB-Testköder den ich mit anderne vom Forum testen durfte. Danke daher nochmal ans AB-Team um @Rebecca Hoffmann @Georg Baumann @Timo.Keibel und alle was ich vergessen hab.

Auch der Ükelcup war einmal eine neue Erfahrung für mich jedoch werde ich zur Saison 2021 ausscheiden und gerne anderen den Vortritt lassen.
Nächstes Jahr will ich mich wider mehr den natürlichen Ködern wittmen und wie schon erwähnt endlich das Projekt Kartoffel und Teig wider angehen.
Was auch noch am Plan steht meine Vollglasruten und Neubauten mehr zu fischen. Relaxen und runterkommen soll das Motto 2021 werden.

Achja zu guter letzt meine Nr.60 muss ebenfalls noch vor dem Frühjahr fertig werden.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Komisch, nachdem ich aufs Handy schaute und lass, das mir @Minimax spezielle PSI-Biss-Wellen senden würde bekam ich warme Hände und die Rotaugen fingen an zu beißen. Nochmal Danke mein Lieber. Du hast mich vor schlimmeren bewahrt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Petri, lieber Jason, ich freue mich sehr für Dich und auch ein herzliches Petri an "Frühauf" @Wuemmehunter, ich sehe Du bist gut im Training und natürlich an den Herrn Nachbarn @rutilus69 -ist das etwa ein Döbelino in Deinem Netz? Wir müssen uns mal über lokale Gewässer austauschen, ich habe schöne Stellen anzubieten.
#PSI-Wellen. Ihr seht also, die Biss-Telekinese-Technik funktioniert. Deswegen sollten wir alle immer schön nett zueinander sein, damit nicht zufälligerweise eines Tages Voodoo-Klostein-Rutenbruch-Wellen durch den Äther geistern. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jason

Oh, das ist mir entgangen. Ein Herzliches Petri Heil an unseren @Wuemmehunter  und @rutilus69 
War es das nun für euch in diesem Jahr? Für mich schon. Und die Teiche kann ich in nächster Zeit vergessen.
Es soll bei uns noch kälter werden und dann sind sie bestimmt ganz mit Eis bedeckt. Eventuell wird am Einlauf ein Loch frei sein. Aber das spar ich mir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Jason schrieb:


> War es das nun für euch in diesem Jahr?


Das kann ich Dir nicht versprechen   
Wenn das Wetter morgen wieder so angenehm ist wie heute....... 



Minimax schrieb:


> ist das etwa ein Döbelino in Deinem Netz? Wir müssen uns mal über lokale Gewässer austauschen, ich habe schöne Stellen anzubieten.


Ja, das ist ein Baby- Döbel. Lass uns gerne quatschen. Ich glaube allerdings, dass Du meinen Tipp schon längst kennst


----------



## geomas

Das fetzt ja mit den aus Berlin abgeschickten Tele-Para-Wellen und dem Ende der Beißflaute bei @Jason ! Also Petri zu den Plötz aus dem eisigen Teich!

Ein Petri heil auch unserem @Wuemmehunter  - auf Deine Auswertung bin ich sehr gespannt - und Meister @rutilus69 zu dem ungleichen Fisch-Paar. Schade um den Kescherstiel, aber Schwund ist immer. Leider. War hoffentlich kein Stab von Sammlerwert.


----------



## geomas

Mir kam heute die Arbeit dazwischen, naja, muß ja auch sein.
Mal sehen, ob ich morgen (es soll sonnig werden) oder am Neujahrstag loskomme.
Etliche Vorhaben für das Jahresende 2020 kann ich knicken, aber was solls.

Ach ja, bei einem Rundgang durchs Viertel hab ich mal ein Wandbild geknipst, ich finde es grandios:





Die Sicht ist auch im Winter durch Bäume verdeckt.
Der „Seemann” ist eine typische Gestalt eines Rostocker Künstlers*, dessen Werke ich sehr schätze.





Das Haus steht passenderweise im Fischerbruch. 



*) Sebastian Volgmann


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Mir kam heute die Arbeit dazwischen, naja, muß ja auch sein.
> Mal sehen, ob ich morgen (es soll sonnig werden) oder am Neujahrstag loskomme.
> Etliche Vorhaben für das Jahresende 2020 kann ich knicken, aber was solls.


Nicht traurig sein Georg. Ich freue mich dann schon mal auf deinen nächsten Bericht. Und wie ich dich kenne, dauert das nicht allzu lange. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Ne hübsche Hütte, die du da gefunden hast, @geomas. 

Und an dieser Stelle noch ein Dankeschön an dich: Ich hab mich gestern Nacht spontan entschieden, zu meinen Maden noch ein Breadpunch-Set dazu zu bestellen und deine Erwähnungen und Vergleiche der Modelle unterschiedlicher Firmen haben mir beim aussieben des Angebots ziemlich weitergeholfen. Nun isses das Matrix-Set geworden und erste Probebohrungen auf der Küchenarbeitsplatte (im Toast natürlich) haben mich direkt von den Dingern begeistert. Da sieht man wieder mal, was für eine Goldgrube unser kleiner Stammtisch inzwischen geworden ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs! Während meine Frau (die mich, als ich wieder Zuhause war, mit lecker Steaks und Backkartoffeln überrascht hat) einen Krimi schaut,
habe ich etwas geExcelt und Angeltage, Schneidertage, Gewässer und Fänge ermittelt. Wie bereits angedeutet: Es war für mich auch abseits der nackten Zahlen ein wirklich klasse Angeljahr.
Ich bin genau 119 Mal zum angeln gewesen und davon „nur" 13 Mal als Schneider heimgefahren. Ich konnte Fische von insgesamt 29 Arten fangen., darunter erstmals eine Äsche, einen Seelachs und ein Knurrhahn. Meist gefangene Art ist die Plötze (247 Exemplare), gefolgt von der Güster (232 Exemplare). Dann kommt mit 131Exemplaren der Hering. Die Heringe habe ich übrigens wenige Tage vor dem ersten Lockdown und der touristischen Schließung Schleswig-Holsteins gefangen. Insgesamt waren es 943 Fische.
Das am häufigsten befischte Gewässer war mein Hausgewässer, die Wümme, an der ich 39. Angeltage verbracht habe. Auf Platz 2 steht mit 28 Angeltagen der kleine Wiesenfluss, an dem ich trotz der geringeren Zahl von Angeltagen mehr Fische als in der Wümme gefangen habe. Etwas schwer getan habe ich mich an meinem künftigen Hausgewässer, der Elbe. Dort habe ich 6 Angeltagen gerade mal 41 Fische gefangen, davon 22 Güstern.
Die Elbe wird im anglerischen Mittelpunkt des kommenden Jahres stehen! Das wird mit Sicherheit nicht so fischreich werden wie in diesem Jahr, aber hoffentlich sehr lehrreich! Seine Gewässer muss man sich schließlich erarbeiten.


----------



## Tricast

Es ist schon beachtenswert wie unser Wuemmehunter akribisch vorgeht und Buch führt. Sicherlich hat er auch noch notiert was für Wassertemperaturen und Luftdruck und welche Köder und Futter erfolgreich waren. Eine erstaunliche Leistung!   Und das Schönste, erläßt uns daran teilhaben. Danke Stephan.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Seine Gewässer muss man sich schließlich erarbeiten.


Ich ziehe es vor, sie mit lausbübischem Charme und billigen Komplimenten zu überrumpeln, und mich danach davonzustehlen und niemals die echte Handynummer zu hinterlassen.
Ernsthaft: Ich finde Deine Statistik extrem beeindruckend, ich wünschte ich hätte die Disziplin auch so etwas zu führen. Und deine Jahrbücher sind ohnehin grandios. Ich hoffe, wir alle werden uns kommendes Jahr mal wiedersehen, dann müsst Du die unbedingt mal mitbringen!

Edit: @Tricast hat es gerade auf den Punkt gebracht, stimmt, vielen Dank fürs teilen lieber Wümme!


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Etliche Vorhaben für das Jahresende 2020 kann ich knicken, aber was solls.


 

Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.

Ach was solls @geomas es geht immer weiter, ich konnte in diesem Jahr auch nicht alles so abarbeiten, wie es geplant gewesen ist.
Ich befürchte das die ersten Veranstaltungen, in 2021 auch in die Hose gehen.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Rechenarbeit und das Teilen der beeindruckenden Ergebnisse, lieber @Wuemmehunter !

@Finke20 - danke, es war nicht „traurig” gemeint, daß ich nicht alle Vorhaben abarbeiten konnte. 
Die Angelei ist ja zum Glück mein Hobby und nicht Beruf. Also lässig Schulterzucken und aufs kommende Angeljahr freuen...


----------



## geomas

@Tobias85 - na dann viel Erfolg mit den „Punches”. Hast Du Dir das neue Set mit Federn im Punch geholt oder das alte, konventionelle Set?



Meine Plastik-Punches von Ringers und anderer Kleinkram kann derzeit die Insel nicht verlassen - DPD nimmt im „Classic”-Tarif keine Transporte vom UK nach Kontinentaleuropa an, wurde mir heute Abend mitgeteilt.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - na dann viel Erfolg mit den „Punches”. Hast Du Dir das neue Set mit Federn im Punch geholt oder das alte, konventionelle Set?


 Das konventionelle. Ich hatte die Auswahl zwischen jenem, dem Korum Baitpunch Set (von dem du ja nicht so begeistert warst) und einem Noname-Set. Das gute Set von Guru 'mit rausdrücken' und Köfferchen haben sie zwar im Programm, aber das wäre mir zu sperrig gewesen und war zudem ausverkauft.


----------



## Tobias85

@Wuemmehunter: Wahnsinn, das ist schon eine stattliche Statistik. Jetzt reizt es mich auch, meine Fänge und Nichtfänge mal systematisch zu archivieren, aber sehe mich da eher bei Minimax: Die Disziplin, die Disziplin...


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Mir gruselt es ein wenig vor dem nachmittäglichen Abangeln - es wird wohl sehr nass..
Aber meine 6€ Posenlieferung ist gestern angekommen..


----------



## Bach-Angler

geomas schrieb:


> Ne „richtig runde Sache” wird so ein Umbau auf Gummizug bei ner Telestippe wohl nicht werden.
> Bereits „elastizifierte” Stippen gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern für nen schmalen Taler, zum Beispiel von Middy und Maver.
> Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir gerne einen Link schicken.
> Alternativ: bei einem gut sortierten Händler könntest Du Ersatz für das 2. Teil von oben Deiner stabilsten Stippe besorgen (nicht original, was vom Durchmesser eben paßt) und dort einen dicken Gummizug installieren. Dazu bräuchtest Du den passenen Einsatz als Art „Buchse” für das vordere Ende der Spitze („PTFE Bush”), dickes Gummi (der Händler kann Dich sicher beraten) und einen ins hintere Ende des Spitzenteiles passendes Teil names „Bung” (Pulla Bung, Stora Bung, gibts von vielen Firmen). Dort wird das Gummi befestigt und gespannt. Den Bung kann man auch durch ne Bastellösung ersetzen, aber die sind neu nicht teuer.
> 
> So bliebe die möglicherweise sentimentalen Wert besitzende Rute im Prinzip unangetastet und kann bei Bedarf (kürzer) mit dem Gummizug gefischt werden.


Hallo Geomas,
vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Ich habe mich in das Thema ungelesen und musste feststellen das die besten Infos aus UK kommen. Dort ist das schon länger ein Trend, vorallem die "Pulla Kita". Die gibt's in der Variante Pulla bung (Make Pulka) oder Side Pulla(Marke Vespe). Es gibt spezielle Pole Ruten die eine verstärkte Stelle haben an der man dann die seitliche Bohrungen für den Gummizug machen kann. Ist ne coole ne coole Methode um durch zig am Gummi den Fisch besser kontrollieren zu können. Ich hab mir die Komponenten bestellt ( Bung, Bush, Connector....) die waren nicht teuer. Naja, die von Browning waren zumindest am günstigsten. Kannst du mit trotzdem bitte den Link schicken?
Im Voraus vielen Dank und einen guten Rutsch.
Grüße


----------



## hester

@rhinefisher 
Dieser Kauf hat sich wohl wahrlich gelohnt


----------



## Bach-Angler

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie Du geschrieben hast sind das alte Teleskopstippen. Ich würde die Ruten so fischen wie sie sind und wofür sie gedacht sind. Natürlich kann man vieles machen aber ob es sinnvoll ist, ist die andere Frage. Diese Ruten sind so weich und und bezwingen so manchen Fisch. Aber Du kannst natürlich auch das Spitzenteil rausnehmen, eine Buchse einsetzen und dann über 2 oder 3 Teile eine Gummizug einbauen. Wenn Du es noch nie gemacht hast würde ich zu einem Händler gehen und es mir machen lassen, wenn der überhaupt davon Ahnung hat.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hallo Heinz,
danke für die Rückmeldung. Als ich das erste Mal an meinen neuen Hausgewässer geangelt habe, da fing ich einen 50cm Karpfen mit der Stippe. Das gelang auch nur weil ich schnell war. Der Karpfen war genau so überrascht wie ich. Wo haben viel kleine Weiher mit einem ordentlichen Schleien und Karpfen Bestand. Wenn ich klassisch auf Weißfische stippen, dann hab ich immer die Gefahr das was größeres beißt. Deshalb mein Interesse das umzubauen. Hab mich bzgl. des Themas eingelesen und musste feststellen das die Engländer da die besten Infos haben, sogar mit Montage Videos zum umbauen. 
Grüße und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Slappy

Petri ehrenwerte Herren. 

Hier gab es ja einige schöne - das letzte mal angeln 2020 - Dickes Petri dafür! 

@Wuemmehunter , deine Statistik ist traumhaft! Glückwunsch zu dem top Jahr.

Ich war zum gefühlt 30igsten mal Schneider mit den Gummifischen. 
Mein geplanter Ansitz heute am Hausteich steht stark auf der Kippe - es schneit -! 
Ob es morgen besser wird ist fraglich. 


Ich wollte mich bei euch allen bedanken. 
Ich habe dieses Jahr viel von euch lernen dürfen! 
Ihr habt mir gezeigt das es nicht immer der größte oder schwerste Fisch sein muss. Ein guter Tag kann auch ein Tag sein an dem man nur fingerlange Plötzen fängt! Selbst Tage die man nur mit sich und der Stille am Wasser verbringt sind toll und unglaublich wichtig! 
Durch euch und das angeln ging es mir dieses Jahr deutlich besser und ich hatte viel weniger mentale Probleme als die Jahre zuvor. 
Andererseits seit ihr doch auch öfter Blödmänner! Ständig zeigt ihr hier neue Ruten, Rollen, Posen und alles mögliche an Nubbsies. Es ist echt schwer nicht jeden Monat hunderte von Euros auszugeben. Ich konnte mich zum Glück auf ca 150€ pro Monat begrenzen 

2021 werde ich mich deutlich stärker mit meinen Teichen und dem Bach befassen. 
Um dennoch ab und an am Fluß angeln zu können werde ich mir für die ersten 3km Main eine Jahreskarte holen. Sollte also jemand von euch aus der Ecke kommen und den Abschnitt kennen, ich bin wie immer für Tips offen. 


Ich hoffe ihr kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr. 
Holt heute noch was raus und wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr wieder 

LG


----------



## rhinefisher

hester schrieb:


> @rhinefisher
> Dieser Kauf hat sich wohl wahrlich gelohnt



Na ja - ich hatte mich der Hoffnung hingegeben, dass auch einige mit dünnen Antennen dabei sein könnten...
Aber ich will trotzdem nicht klagen.
Für das Geld kann man die schon kaufen.. .








						40p vorbebleite Wagglerposen Angelpose Laufpose Allroundpose Schwimmer Pose Set  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 40p vorbebleite Wagglerposen Angelpose Laufpose Allroundpose Schwimmer Pose Set in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Tricast

@Bach-Angler : Wenn Du die Teile in Deiner Stippe verbaut hast würden wir uns freuen einen kleinen Bericht darüber zu lesen. Wir drücken Dir jedenfalls die Daumen für Dein Vorhaben, gehen müßte es schon und von den Gummies würde ich Daiwa Hydrolastic in min. schwarz nehmen.

Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch 
Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> So neumodisches Angelzeug ?





Jason schrieb:


> Das kennt man von ihm gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nene ihr zwei, was ihr nur immer von mir denkt 
Von den DAM Neo Spinning hab ich mir bereits 2012 die 10-30g Spinning geholt und nach dem 84er Zander die 15-45g.
Sollte ich mal nicht mehr auf Raubfisch losziehen wären das sehr schöne kurze Ruten für die Aitelfischerei unter Büschen oder kleinen Bach. 
Eigentlich ärgerts mich das ich damals als der Gerlinger die für 40€ verschleudert hat nicht noch 2 auf Reserve genommen zu haben  So ne Spinne mit Korkgriffen ist shcon was feines vorallem im Winter.

So zurück zu den Ükels ins Studio


----------



## hester

Euch allen ein noch erfolgreiches 2020 und ein noch erfolgreicheres 2021 und fangt es gut an, vor allem bleibt gesund und fit.
Für mich selbst war 2020 ein anglerisch nicht so erfolgreiches Jahr, weiß der Kuckuck woran das lag, kann nur besser werden. Die Flußangelei habe ich die letzten Jahre sträflich vernachlässigt, war aber hauptsächlich durch nicht so angenehme Zeitgenossen verursacht. 2021 habe ich mir vorgenommen das zu ändern und ich werde mir neue Abschnitte suchen, zumal ich hier 2 Superflüsse habe, den Main und die Kinzig, wobei letztere fast komplett von unserem Verein beangelt werden darf, hier habe ich früher jede Menge Döbels gefangen, da muß ich wieder dran anknüpfen.

Guten Rutsch und jede Menge Petri für 2021


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> Andererseits seit ihr doch auch öfter Blödmänner! Ständig zeigt ihr hier neue Ruten, Rollen, Posen und alles mögliche an Nubbsies. Es ist echt schwer nicht jeden Monat hunderte von Euros auszugeben. Ich konnte mich zum Glück auf ca 150€ pro Monat begrenzen



Dito....




 

Danke, wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Jahreswechsel und auf dass das neue Jahr einfach nur gut wird !


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mir gruselt es ein wenig vor dem nachmittäglichen Abangeln - es wird wohl sehr nass..


Abangeln muss leider( ) ausfallen.
Mein allerbester Freund hat sich für 14.00 angekündigt um mich unter den Tisch zu trinken - das kann ich nicht absagen, man soll ja für seine Freunde da sein wenn sie einen brauchen..
So langsam trudeln meine Weihnachtsgeschenke ein.
Rollenfett für die nächsten 300 Jahre..
	

		
			
		

		
	






PS: Falls ich später nicht mehr in der Lage bin mich halbwegs zu artikulieren, möchte ich euch schonmal vorsorglich einen guten Übergang und ein richtig tolles neues Jahr wünschen - vorallem ganz viel Gesundheit, einige Fische und Berge von Geld!


----------



## Hering 58

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes, gesundes neues Jahr 2021. Vor allem bleib alle Gesund.


----------



## Thomas.

heute doch noch mal ans Wasser gekommen, musste ja unbedingt meine Pin ausprobieren, bin begeistert von dem Teil, obwohl ich nix gefangen habe war es doch 1a mal mit einer richtigen Pin zu fischen 
ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und ein Gesundes Stressfreies 2021.


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Rollenfett für die nächsten 300 Jahre..


6 Monate, höchstens, und dann auch nur wenn wenig zu schmieren ist.

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein besseres 2021, und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> heute doch noch mal ans Wasser gekommen, musste ja unbedingt meine Pin ausprobieren, bin begeistert von dem Teil, obwohl ich nix gefangen habe war es doch 1a mal mit einer richtigen Pin zu fischen
> ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und ein Gesundes Stressfreies 2021.
> Anhang anzeigen 363311
> Anhang anzeigen 363312
> Anhang anzeigen 363313



Ein wirklich tolles Teil! 

Von diversen Okuma Modellen scheint mir die Sheffield mit am schönsten zu sein, neben der Aventa VT-1002 versteht sich.
Nur das goldene Sheffield-Modell ist mir persönlich etwas _too much_ aber deine Tochter scheint ja zum Glück Geschmack zu haben.

Den Zahn mit der richtigen Pin muss ich dir allerdings leider ziehen.
Ein Nadellager _- sprich einen Pin -_ wirst du an deiner kugelgelagerten Rolle nicht finden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Rollenfett für die nächsten 300 Jahre..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363297



Für einen waschechten _Greaser_ stellt das lediglich eine Einmalanwendung dar.






Da musst Du wohl noch nen Pfund Butter kaufen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Den Zahn mit der richtigen Pin muss ich dir allerdings leider ziehen.
> Ein Nadellager _- sprich einen Pin -_ wirst du an deiner kugelgelagerten Rolle nicht finden.


Palim,palim..
Die Youngs haben zwar auch Kugellager um den Schaft des Pins, aber eben auch eine konische Spitze des Pins, auf dem die Spule aufliegt, also auch ein Nadellager. Es handelt sich also um Pins, wenn auch hybride  
Wie es bei den Okumas aussieht weiss ich nicht ( herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens @Thomas. Zur schönen Rolle!) Die Mittelschraube deutet aber darauf hin, das deren Achse hohl ist und ein Gwinde für die Mittelschraube aufweist, ähnlich den Stücken des Cyprinus-Typs.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Eigentlich ärgerts mich das ich damals als der Gerlinger die für 40€ verschleudert hat nicht noch 2 auf Reserve genommen zu haben


Das ist eigentlich Standard und wird mit den immer schnelleren Produktwechseln noch viel schlimmer. Man muss neu gekauftes unbedingt schnellstmöglich intensiv ausprobieren und bei Wohlgefallen nachordern! Weglegen für später wird doppelt bestraft ...

Aber irgendwann lernt man es und kauft schnellstmöglich einfach etwas mehr! 


Hier ist Frostwetter - damit sind nur noch kurze Mittagsausflüge mit Bewegung möglich, wobei mich einige mit ihren Rotaugen auf Normalköderpalette doch animiert haben, die Posenrute auch mitzunehmen, könnte ja klappen im Fluss mit ein bischen Animationsmixtur.
Ich habe nochmal genau in meine Angelkarte geschaut: Da steht gültig bis 31.01.2021, das ist wunderbar über den Jahreswechsel und ich hoffe noch auf einen sehr frühen Frühlingsgruß wie Anfang 2020.


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Den Zahn mit der richtigen Pin muss ich dir allerdings leider ziehen.
> Ein Nadellager _- sprich einen Pin -_ wirst du an deiner kugelgelagerten Rolle nicht finden.


das interessiert mich eigentlich auch nicht so wirklich warum das Teil so schön und leicht läuft   


Minimax schrieb:


> Palim,palim..
> Die Youngs haben zwar auch Kugellager um den Schaft des Pins, aber eben auch eine konische Spitze des Pins, auf dem die Spule aufliegt, also auch ein Nadellager. Es handelt sich also um Pins, wenn auch hybride
> Wie es bei den Okumas aussieht weiss ich nicht ( herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens @Thomas. Zur schönen Rolle!) Die Mittelschraube deutet aber darauf hin, das deren Achse hohl ist und ein Gwinde für die Mittelschraube aufweist, ähnlich den Stücken des Cyprinus-Typs.


danke


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Palim,palim..
> Die Youngs haben zwar auch Kugellager um den Schaft des Pins, aber eben auch eine konische Spitze des Pins, auf dem die Spule aufliegt, also auch ein Nadellager. Es handelt sich also um Pins, wenn auch hybride
> Wie es bei den Okumas aussieht weiss ich nicht ( herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens @Thomas. Zur schönen Rolle!) Die Mittelschraube deutet aber darauf hin, das deren Achse hohl ist und ein Gwinde für die Mittelschraube aufweist, ähnlich den Stücken des Cyprinus-Typs.



Für die Angelei auf Thunfische kann man die Okumas übrigens auch noch etwas thunen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> das interessiert mich eigentlich auch nicht so wirklich warum das Teil so schön und leicht läuft
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363326



Das war mir schon klar, ist es mir nämlich auch. Daher ja der   Smiley.
Richtige bzw. _"true"_ Pins findet man am ehesten unter den Oldtimern, etwa bei einer Avon Royal von Grice & Young oder aber bei einer Speedia Centrepin.

Die nadelgelagerten Pins laufen am besten auf der Seite liegend, so dass die Spule tatsächlich nur auf der Spitze der Nadel läuft. Stehend bzw. hängend unter der Rute kann man die Dinger aber auch fischen. Moderne Pins mit Kugellager laufen eigentlich aus allen möglichen Positionen heraus sehr gut. Auch sind sie wohl nicht ganz so empfindlich, vorausgesetzt natürlich man hält das Kugellager schön sauber.

Ich glaube die Feinmechanik rund um diese Nadellager war es auch, welche die damaligen Pins so teuer machte. Dagegen sind heutige Kugellagerpins die reinste Massenware. Daher gibt es sie ja auch relativ günstig zu haben, legt man nicht allzu viel Wert auf Namen oder aber Marken. Die Okuma Pins sind glaube ich aber ganz gut und im besten Sinne des Wortes ihren Preis wert. Eine wesentlich teurere Kingpin ist natürlich um einige Nummern geiler _(Wer schenkt mir eine Imperial 475?) _aber auch nicht zwingend besser in der Technik.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch ich wünsche allen Ükel einen entspannten Jahreswechsel und alles Gute fürs neue Jahr! Macht was daraus...
@hester: Ich muss gestehen, dass ich Dich um die Kinzig beneide. Fahre mehrfach im Jahr mit dem Zug an dem Flüsschen entlang und denke jedesmal, dass ich dort gerne mal fischen würde. Gibt es eigentlich Gastkarten für die Kinzig?


----------



## hester

Ja, Gastkarten gibt es, aber recht teuer, ich glaube 20€ pro Tag. Gerade nochmal nachgesehen, je nach Abschnitt sind die Preise unterschiedlich. Unser Verein ist der einzige der die komplette Kinzig beangeln darf bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Okuma Pins sind glaube ich aber ganz gut und im besten Sinne des Wortes ihren Preis wert


zwei Kleinigkeiten stören mich ein wenig (weil ein Sonderangebot sind sie ja auch nicht) und zwar die Kurbelknaufs( da muss ich mal unseren B.rudi fragen) und die billig wirkenden Kreutz Schlitzschrauben (eloxierte Torx wären schöner, Modelbau? )


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Auch ich möchte euch noch einen schönen Jahreswechsel wünschen und hoffe für uns alle auf ein erfolgreiches & vor allem gesundes Jahr 2021. 

Passt auf euch auf, erfahrungsgemäß kommt es an Silvester ja leider relativ häufig zu Unfällen. Welche sich in diesem Jahr aber wohl überwiegend auf plötzlichen Sekundenschlaf _- während der großen ZDF-Silvestershow -_ und auf daraufhin am gläsernen Rührstab des Silvestergrogs ausgepieksten Augen beschränken werden. 

*Prost & Cheerio Miss Sophie! *


----------



## rutilus69

So, das Abangeln habe ich heute auch erfolgreich absolviert. Zwei schönen Plötzen konnte ich persönlich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen und wir haben uns für morgen schon mal zu einem kleinen Neujahrs- Brunch verabredet. Großzugig wie ich nun mal bin, habe ich den beiden gesagt, dass sie ruhig ihre ganze Familie mitbringen können  
Kommt gut ins neue Jahr und bleibt vor allem gesund!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> zwei Kleinigkeiten stören mich ein wenig (weil ein Sonderangebot sind sie ja auch nicht) und zwar die Kurbelknaufs( da muss ich mal unseren B.rudi fragen) und die billig wirkenden Kreutz Schlitzschrauben (eloxierte Torx wären schöner, Modelbau? )



Dafür dass im Grunde irgendwo eine fette CNC-Fräse täglich hunderte von den Dingern ausspuckt, sind die Okuma Pins allerdings tatsächlich relativ teuer.
Okuma ist übrigens bekannt für seine CNC-Fräsen, da stellen die Centrepins & Mooching Rollen sicherlich eher so etwas wie ein kleines Nebengeschäft dar.

An meiner VT-1002 könnte ich mir auf jeden Fall noch Kurbelknäufe aus buntem Acrylharz gut vorstellen, schön in Schildpatt-Optik. 
Diese Schräubchen könnte man tatsächlich noch gegen etwas Schickes austauschen, etwas mit Torx dann wohl.


----------



## Mikesch

Hallo zusammen,
nachträglich viele Petries an die Fänger und nachträgliche Weihnachtswünsche.
Der Ükel rast in dieser stillen Zeit (Weihnachtsfeiertage nicht gelesen) dass man nicht nachkommt mit lesen.
Wünsche Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2021.

PS: Das 20er Adentskalendertürchen ist an mich gegangen.


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein wirklich tolles Teil!
> 
> Den Zahn mit der richtigen Pin muss ich dir allerdings leider ziehen.
> Ein Nadellager _- sprich einen Pin -_ wirst du an deiner kugelgelagerten Rolle nicht finden.


Gott sei Dank gibt es überall so etwas wie Evolution. Was heißt schon richtig? Die Dinger von 1890?
Richtige Einstellung @Thomas. , die Rollen sind einfach top. Durchwühle US Foren - ganz so deppert sind die Jungs beim Thema Fishing ja nicht!
Genieße sie einfach! Erzwungene Schein Dekadenz hilft niemanden.
Aber so meinte es Banky ja auch nicht.


----------



## yukonjack

Petri an alle Fänger, hab heute auch noch mal ne Handvoll Plötzen gezuppelt, morgen wird es bestimmt besser. Allen einen guten Rutsch und bleibt alle gesund. Gruß aus der Heide.


----------



## Jason

Dem möchte ich mich natürlich anschließen. Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 
Bleibt alle gesund und ich wünsche mir, dass wir uns alle mal wieder sehen. Ein schlimmes Jahr geht vorüber und es kann nur besser werden. 

Beste Grüße 
Jason


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Meine Plastik-Punches von Ringers und anderer Kleinkram kann derzeit die Insel nicht verlassen - DPD nimmt im „Classic”-Tarif keine Transporte vom UK nach Kontinentaleuropa an, wurde mir heute Abend mitgeteilt.


Schade Geo! 
Auch wenn ich den Lord's und Johnsons keine Träne nachweine, um es milde auszudrücken, wünsche ich Euch weiterhin reibungslose Bestellungen!

Ich kann morgen nur ganz kurz, vielleicht ne Stunde ans Wasser. Bekam einen Anruf von meinem Bekannten mit Werkstatt. Meine Bremsen samt Scheiben und Co sind da, bringe das Auto morgen hin u hole es Samstag. Muß sein, mein Stuttgarter Händler würde doppelt kosten. Also nehme ich dankbar seine freie Zeit in Anspruch ohne Murren.
Also kurz mit UL raus. Vielleicht glücken ja Döbel, Rotaugen o Brassen. Werde berichten, aber eine Friedfischetage weiter.

Kommt mir alle gut ins neue Jahr und ein gesundes Neues Euch!


----------



## Minimax

Ja, dann, also den guten Rutsch Wunsch für alle Ükels heb ich mir noch ein paar Stündchen auf,
aber einstweilen rufe ich wohl das letzte Petri des Jahres dem lieben @rutilus69 zu- ich hab so das Gefühl, das auch eines der ersten Petris des kommenden Jahres ihm gelten wird..


----------



## Tricast

Durch Zufall gesehen, ist vielleicht was für unsere Weiten-Jäger mit der Feederrute wie geomas und Co.






Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

mikesch schrieb:


> Der Ükel rast in dieser stillen Zeit (Weihnachtsfeiertage nicht gelesen) dass man nicht nachkommt mit lesen.
> Wünsche Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2021.




Jupp.
Ich schließe mich den gute Wünschen an.
Bleibt gesund und viel Angelerfolg im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Muß sein, mein Stuttgarter Händler würde doppelt kosten.



Porsche fahren war schon immer etwas teurer.


----------



## rustaweli

Ja, das Leben ist hart.   
Gab auch Zeiten in denen ich mit nem klapprigen A80 Quattro an Deiner Bernburger Saale vorbei fuhr, um im Calbe am Wehr mit 2,5lbs Karpfenruten und Sargblei Aale und Barben erfolgreich zu angeln.
Schee war's!


----------



## rustaweli

Also nur um hier etwaige falsche Eindrücke vorzubeugen - für Porsche bin ich zu jung, zu locker, zu sehr Geniesser des Lebens und vor allem nicht versnobt genug.
Kamel und Nadelöhr nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## Tricast

Allen Porsche Fahrern im Ükel, Anglern mit Pin, und ganz allgemein allen Freunden, auch den Sargblei-Werfern wünschen wir einen Guten Rutsch und ein schönes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2021. Mein größter Wunsch: Euch gesund und munter im Neuen Jahr hier wieder lesen zu dürfen. 

Liebe Grüße
Susanne und Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Porsche fahren war schon immer etwas teurer.



Ähh - nöö - in der Anschaffung schon, im Unterhalt eher nicht.., ist ähnlich wie bei Daimler; die kosten erst was, sind dann aber ganz zahm.. .
Es sei denn, man trampelt auf dem Pin rum wie blöde...
Das ist natürlich immer relativ; für einen 911er kann man auch 5 Opel Astra fahren - übrigens das günstigste Auto überhaupt...


----------



## Kneto

Ich schließe mich natürlich ebenfalls an.
Ich wünsche euch einen angenehmen Abend und einen ruhigen Jahreswechsel in 2021. Mit einem kräftigen Petri!


----------



## Skott

Ich wünsche Euch auch allen einen guten Übergang, passt auf Euch auf und bleibt gesund...!


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr! Petri Jungens


----------



## Minimax

Nun liebe Jungs,
jetzt geht's in die heisse Phase,
Und daher bedanke ich mich für das wunderbare Ükeljahr mit Euch, und wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins Neue,
Herzlich,
Minimax
Und vergesst nicht, alles wird besser.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ähh - nöö - in der Anschaffung schon, im Unterhalt eher nicht.., ist ähnlich wie bei Daimler; die kosten erst was, sind dann aber ganz zahm.. .
> Es sei denn, man trampelt auf dem Pin rum wie blöde...
> Das ist natürlich immer relativ; für einen 911er kann man auch 5 Opel Astra fahren - übrigens das günstigste Auto überhaupt...



Wie sagte ein Verkäufer beim Polo (Motorradzubehör) wer ne BMW fährt kann der kann sich auch ne Gelbaterie für 120 € leisten  bloß gut das meine ne kleine Bayerin äh sorry Berlinerin mit Österreicherherz ist 

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neu Angeljahr 2021, hauptsach ihr bleibts mia gsund.


----------



## geomas

Etwas abgerockt* aber dennoch voller Zuversicht und Vorfreude mit Volldampf ins kommende Angeljahr!

Bleibt schön gesund, liebe Ükels, und hoffentlich bringt uns das frische Jahr das eine oder andere Mini- oder Maxi-Ükeltreffen.


*) nur auf mich und das obige Bild bezogen


----------



## Finke20

Im Brausebrand und Lichterschar
verlassen wir das alte Jahr.
Um uns zu freuen auf das neue Jahr,
was es so an Fisch uns bringen mag.
Erfolg zu wünschen und viel Glück,
wir behalten stets den Überblick.

In diesem sinne wünsche ich uns allen ein gesundes
und Erfolgreiches Jahr 2021.

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1  2021


----------



## rutilus69

Ich wünsche euch allen ein erfolgreiches, spannendes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## Hecht100+

Frohes neues 2021


----------



## Kneto

Ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.
Das für uns alle unser so sehr geliebtes Hobby nicht zu kurz kommt und es anglerisch ein gutes Jahr wird.


----------



## Jason

Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

Arividerci 2020
Frohes neues Jahr liebe Leute
Welcome 2021
Bleibt gesund und fängt viele dicke Fische


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> das eine oder andere Mini- oder Maxi-Ükeltreffen




Das sollten wir unbedingt im Auge behalten Georg, vor allem wenn man fast in Rufweite wohnt .


----------



## Tikey0815

FROHES neues, an Alle ihr geilen Menschen


----------



## Minimax

Frohes neues Jahr, meine lieben Üklefreunde!


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Bleibt schön gesund, liebe Ükels, und hoffentlich bringt uns das frische Jahr das eine oder andere Mini- oder Maxi-Ükeltreffen.


Danke  
Die Karte für MV ist auch schon bestellt, mit der Hoffnung, dass ich sie dieses Jahr auch einsetzen kann


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, da habe ich doch glatt den Jahreswechsel verpennt! Aber ich habe ja einiges vor, in diesem Jahr, da sollte man ausgeschlafen ans Werk gehen.
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute für das neue Jahr: Glück, Gesundheit und viele schöne Fische!


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen, tolles 2021 und ein schönes Anangeln wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Genossen
Ein frohes neues Jahr, viel Gesundheit und dicke Fische..!
Ich bin voller Vorfreude auf eure tollen Geschichten und schönen Bilder.
Und vielen Dank für eure Geduld und den freundlichen Umgangston..


----------



## Finke20

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Die Karte für MV ist auch schon bestellt


 
Meinst Du die Austausch Karte vom LAV?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Morgen.
Ein frohes und erfolgreiches Jahr allerseit.


----------



## Thomas.

einen wunderschönen guten Morgen 
Ein frohes neues Jahr, und viel Gesundheit 

und um eure Euphorie auf mehr Angeltage für 2021 zu bremsen


----------



## rutilus69

Finke20 schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Austausch Karte vom LAV?


Genau die meine ich


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> eure Euphorie auf mehr Angeltage für 2021 zu bremsen



Samstag ist ein normaler Arbeitstag für mich, also alles gut .


----------



## hanzz

Thomas. schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten Morgen
> Ein frohes neues Jahr, und viel Gesundheit
> 
> und um eure Euphorie auf mehr Angeltage für 2021 zu bremsen
> Anhang anzeigen 363368


Spalter   

Cheffe weiß dass ich angel. 
Werde ich wohl ein paar Angeltage als Weiterbildungen anmelden müssen. Oder ne Kur einreichen. 
Wer kennt ihn nicht den Kurort Duisburg am Rhein? 
Barben angeln auf Rezept


----------



## Skott

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr, genügend Zeit zum Angeln und entsprechende Fänge...!


----------



## rutilus69

hanzz schrieb:


> Spalter
> 
> Cheffe weiß dass ich angel.
> Werde ich wohl ein paar Angeltage als Weiterbildungen anmelden müssen. Oder ne Kur einreichen.
> Wer kennt ihn nicht den Kurort Duisburg am Rhein?
> Barben angeln auf Rezept


Es gab da sogar Mal ein Angebot, das als Bildungsurlaub durchging. Ich glaube es war von Jörg Strehlow und hatte was mit nachhaltigem Angeln zu tun. 
Hmmmm, Bildungsurlaub, könnte man ja mal machen


----------



## rutilus69

Das Brunch-Buffet für die Plötzen-Bande ist vorbereitet. Jetzt warte ich noch ein bisschen bis der Nieselregen nachlässt und dann wird serviert 


Nein, das runde sind keine Buletten


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nein, das runde sind keine Buletten


Genau die richtige Grösse für die Jahreszeit


----------



## rhinefisher

Neblig und kalt - genau das richtige Wetter zum Anangeln...
Oh wie es mich gruselt, aber was soll ich machen - der @Captain_H00k wartet schon am Bach.
Es ist soo gut, einen eigenen Motivator zu haben und sich einfach nur mitreissen zu lassen..


----------



## hanzz

rutilus69 schrieb:


> keine Buletten


Köttbullar?


----------



## phirania

Na dann will ich mich mal anschließen.
Allen hier ein frohes neues fischreiches Jahr.
Und bleibt alle gesund.
Hier ist gerade Sonnenschein und schönes Wetter deshalb überlege ich gleich noch einen Spaziergang zum Wasser zumachen.


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Neblig und kalt - genau das richtige Wetter zum Anangeln...
> Oh wie es mich gruselt, aber was soll ich machen - der @Captain_H00k wartet schon am Bach.
> Es ist soo gut, einen eigenen Motivator zu haben und sich einfach nur mitreissen zu lassen..


Na denn mal viel Erfolg Euch..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, unsere Neujahrsrute liegt auch! Blöderweise habe ich nur einen Stuhl mit...


----------



## Jason

Der Ferdinand ist raffiniert. Viel Erfolg euch beiden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

First Fish of the year!!!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> First Fish of the year!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363380


Streber.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> First Fish of the year!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363380




Petri Heil zum Grasplötz!
Der erste Fisch des Jahres im Ükel guckt zwar nicht so begeistert drein aber ich denke er ist sich der Ehre einfach noch nicht bewusst.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen!
Für die die am Wasser sind, Petri heil


----------



## rutilus69

Auch hier gibt es den ersten Plötz des Jahres   


Und dazu noch so eine hübsche in blau - silberner Winterfärbung


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @rutilus69! Bei mir werden sie langsam größer!


----------



## rutilus69

Petri @Wuemmehunter


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So Jungs, das Jahr fängt richtig gut an!!! Ein kleiner Schuppi. Und das bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist ja ne schöne Überraschung.
Petri Heil!


----------



## rustaweli

Wow, Petri schon einmal an Eure tollen Neujahrsfänge @Wuemmehunter und @rutilus69 !   
Ich melde mich hiermit gehorsamst als 1. Glied der Schneiderkette 2021.


----------



## Minimax

Soo.. und auch ich habe etwas spät meinen ersten 2021er erhascht.
Potzblitz, scheint ein Döbel zu sein, wenn ich mich nicht alles täuscht.
Vielleicht sollte ich im neuen Jahr mal etwas intensiver mit dieser Interessanten Spezies beschäftigen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch schön.
Petri heil!
Du scheinst da so eine Begabung zu haben. Döbel solltest du öfter mal beangeln.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, unsere Neujahrsrute liegt auch! Blöderweise habe ich nur einen Stuhl mit...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363373


Ferdinand weiß sich durch zusetzen.
Im Sommer braucht er aber eine größere Liege.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Allen Ükel Stammtischbrüdern ein gutes neues 2021 und viele schöne Fische in den nächsten Monaten!


----------



## kuttenkarl

auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr, bleibt mir alle gesund.
Ein Ükeltreffen dieses Jahr wäre was als Ersatzt für das Treffen auf der Stippermesse.
Allen die zum fischen sind ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der nächste Biss! Diesmal in die Bratwurst!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Soo.. und auch ich habe etwas spät meinen ersten 2021er erhascht.
> Potzblitz, scheint ein Döbel zu sein, wenn ich mich nicht alles täuscht.
> Vielleicht sollte ich im neuen Jahr mal etwas intensiver mit dieser Interessanten Spezies beschäftigen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363421


Ein kräftiges Petri  an den Nachbarn @Minimax ein paar wenige Kilometer flussaufwärts!


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ein kräftiges Petri  an den Nachbarn @Minimax ein paar wenige Kilometer flussaufwärts!


Petri dank, und natürlich ein ebenso kräftiges Petri flussabwärts! 
Oh, und natürlich auch ein Petri nach Niedersachsen zum @Wuemmehunter!


----------



## rutilus69

Das war ein schönes Anangeln. Das Wetter war erträglich und sechs ordentliche Plötzen zwischen 20 und 30 cm in zweieinhalb Stunden sind auch ganz ordentlich. So kann das Jahr gerne weitergehen


----------



## Tobias85

Liebe Mit-Ükel, auch von mir ein Frohes Neues in alle Ükel-Lande! Es war mir wie immer eine Ehre, 2020 anglerisch zusammen mit euch zu bestreiten, niemand inspiriert und motiviert einen besser als ihr.  Also auf ein neues, spannendes, gemeinsames Angeljahr!

Und das startet ja offenbar genauso rasant, wie der Ükel in seinen Bestzeiten an Strecke macht: Ein herzliches Petri an alle Neujahrs-Fänger


----------



## Tobias85

Meinen anglerischen Jahresausklang habe ich gestern an die Leine verlegt und wollte im Auslauf einer Kurve mit der Bolorute angeln auf whatever swims along. Die doch etwas starke Strömung hat mir aber doch einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, so dass ich auf die Strömungskante am gegenüberliegenden Ufer ausweichen musste. War schon beeindruckend, wie gut sich die Pose in 25m Entfernung noch dirigieren ließ. Zur Dämmerung hab ich dann auf die Feederrute umgesattelt, einige Baitdropper voll Hanf vor die Uferkante zu meinen Füßen deponiert und es dann mit Tulip versucht. Als es dunkel war, stiegen am Horizont hinter der nächsten Flussbiegung ein paar einzelne Raketen in die Luft, eine große Eule segelte an mir vorbei und der Fluss plätscherte vor sich hin, herrlich! Auch wenn ich nichts gefangen habe, war es ein schöner letzter Angeltag in 2020.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hiermit gehorsamst als 1. Glied der Schneiderkette 2021.



Zweiter....
Es wurde dann doch noch ganz gut mit dem Wetter, aber leider war ich, obwohl ich ja eigentlich ein sehr sehr guter Angler bin, heute  irgendwie unfähig; vier Vorfächer durch Wurffehler verbraucht.
Nicht daß das Jahr so weitergeht... 
Warscheinlich hatte ich nach dem gestrigen Alkoholmißbrauch einfach noch nicht alle Sinne beisammen.. .


----------



## hester

Das geht ja im neuen Jahr hier schon flott voran, Glückwünsche zu den tollen Fischen, Respekt


----------



## Slappy

Frohes neues Jahr! 

@Wuemmehunter @rutilus69 @Minimax Petri zu den Neujahrsfischen. Läuft bei euch wie man heut zu Tage sagt 

@rustaweli und @rhinefisher dafür beim nächsten mal umso mehr Fische für euch. 


Ich hab mich für 2,5h an den Hausteich gesetzt. 







Mit dabei war die combo 




und noch ne Schwinge. 




Nach ner halben Stunde hab es immer wieder heftige Bisse auf die Schwinge. Leider konnte ich keinen davon verwandeln. Auf die Pose gab es auch ab und an Zupfer. Aber irgendwie schien der Wurm drin zu sein. Nach 2 Stunden ging dann endlich die Pose mal unter. 




Der kleine bewahrte mich davor französisch singen zu müssen. Es war der erste und einzige Fisch für heute, aber immerhin auf die tolle Pose von unserem ehrenwerten Bruder @Jason . Kaum an Land zeigte sich wieso sonst keiner hängen geblieben ist. Selbst der kleine konnte sich ganz leicht selbst vom Haken befreien. Waren wohl alles sehr spitze Bisse. 
Es hätten ruhig mehr sein dürfen. Aber das Jahr hat ja erst angefangen. In diesem Sinne, auf ein gutes Jahr 2021!


----------



## phirania

Slappy schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr!
> 
> @Wuemmehunter @rutilus69 @Minimax Petri zu den Neujahrsfischen. Läuft bei euch wie man heut zu Tage sagt
> 
> @rustaweli und @rhinefisher dafür beim nächsten mal umso mehr Fische für euch.
> 
> 
> Ich hab mich für 2,5h an den Hausteich gesetzt.
> Anhang anzeigen 363436
> Anhang anzeigen 363438
> 
> Mit dabei war die combo
> Anhang anzeigen 363439
> 
> und noch ne Schwinge.
> Anhang anzeigen 363437
> 
> Nach ner halben Stunde hab es immer wieder heftige Bisse auf die Schwinge. Leider konnte ich keinen davon verwandeln. Auf die Pose gab es auch ab und an Zupfer. Aber irgendwie schien der Wurm drin zu sein. Nach 2 Stunden ging dann endlich die Pose mal unter.
> Anhang anzeigen 363440
> 
> Der kleine bewahrte mich davor französisch singen zu müssen. Es war der erste und einzige Fisch für heute, aber immerhin auf die tolle Pose von unserem ehrenwerten Bruder @Jason . Kaum an Land zeigte sich wieso sonst keiner hängen geblieben ist. Selbst der kleine konnte sich ganz leicht selbst vom Haken befreien. Waren wohl alles sehr spitze Bisse.
> Es hätten ruhig mehr sein dürfen. Aber das Jahr hat ja erst angefangen. In diesem Sinne, auf ein gutes Jahr 2021!


Petri.
Ist ja ein schöner kleiner Teich.


----------



## Slappy

phirania schrieb:


> Petri.
> Ist ja ein schöner kleiner Teich.


Ja, leider sind all meine Teiche recht klein und flach....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri noch an @Minimax, @Slappy, @rhinefisher, @rustaweli  und @rutilus69. Ferdinand und ich sind auch wieder Zuhause.  War ein geiler Tag am kleinen Wiesenfluss! Dass sich zu den erwarteten Plötzen der kleine Schuppi gesellt hat, war natürlich zum Auftakt des neuen Angeljahres ein ganz besonderes Highlight, zumal er sich trotz des kalten Wassers an der Acolyte sehr gut verkauft hat.


----------



## Minimax

dann reich ich noch ein Petri @Slappy nach- der Plötz wird wohl nie wieder eine schönere Pose in die Tiefe ziehen. Schöner Bericht!
Tja, und ich sehe auch @rustaweli und @rhinefisher (wie hat sich denn Hookie geschlagen?) trotz erfolgreichem Französchkursus guter Dinge- Hauptsache am Wasser! Gilt auch für Tobsen @Tobias85 und seinen schönen Abangelbericht.

Tja, und bei mir bliebs bei dem einen Neujahrsjohnnie. Jedoch: Ein weiterer stieg aus (konnte durch Schlampiges Drillen ins Gemüse entkommen) und zwei Bisse habe ich vergeigt (1x hatte ich grade das Katapult in der Hand, 1× das Handy).
Ich bin sehr unzufrieden mit mir, schlechter hätte die Performance nicht sein können. Wenn ich weiterhin so schlampig mit den doch sehr seltenen und zaghaften Winterbissen umgehe, werd ich früher oder später Chansons trällern, und dann wird sich daraus wieder meine altbekannte Jahresbeginn-Mojolosigkeit entwickeln. Sehr ärgerlich, mal am Riemen reissen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Einfach toll, war ihr am ersten Tag des Jahres hier abliefert. Ich sende ein allgemeines herzliches Petri Heil in die Runde. Zu @Wuemmehunter schaue ich empor. Gleich bei ersten Jahresansitz einen Schuppi.
@Slappy Schön das du die Posen mal ausgeführt hast. Bei dir ging sie das erste mal baden. Mit wieviel Gramm hast du sie ausgebleit?
Nun stell ich mir die Frage, wann ich wieder ans Wasser komme.  Am Montag geht ja schon wieder der Alltag los.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Erstmal Petri an alle Swim-Süchtigen im Board, wunderbare Fänge und
bittersüße Franzosenklänge . Meine Missus hat mich heute quasi ohne durch die Blume heraus aufgefordert mal Angeln zu gehen, so wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt will ich wohl mal an den DHK in die Nähe der Marina Rünthe.....bloß Zielfisch und Tackle lassen mich mir den Kopf zerbröseln.....zieh ich Aktiv los mit Spinne oder nehm ich ne Grund und Posenmontage mit, diesmal will ich mich nämlich einschießen und nur das Nötigste mitnehmen.....es quält mich


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri an alle Swim-Süchtigen im Board, wunderbare Fänge und
> bittersüße Franzosenklänge . Meine Missus hat mich heute quasi ohne durch die Blume heraus aufgefordert mal Angeln zu gehen, so wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt will ich wohl mal an den DHK in die Nähe der Marina Rünthe.....bloß Zielfisch und Tackle lassen mich mir den Kopf zerbröseln.....zieh ich Aktiv los mit Spinne oder nehm ich ne Grund und Posenmontage mit, diesmal will ich mich nämlich einschießen und nur das Nötigste mitnehmen.....es quält mich


Da ist doch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, alles voller toller Plötzen und Brassen. Wie wärs denn mit 1( !) leichten Feeder, oder ner Schwinge, und dann machts Du mit höggschter Konzentration und blitzschnellen Anhieb den Geomas und räumst voll ab. Und die leichte Bomb oder das kleine Madenkörbchen gekonnt zwischen die Boote schlenzen, wo sich die Weissis sicher wähnen?


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> @rhinefisher (wie hat sich denn Hookie geschlagen?) t



"Hookie the Rookie" hat zwar auch nix gefangen, war aber immerhin, im Gegesatz zu mir, schlau genug nix abzureißen....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> "Hookie the Rookie"


Oh, bist Du gemein, jetzt hat der ärmste aber auf ewig seinen Namen weg


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Da ist doch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, alles voller toller Plötzen und Brassen. Wie wärs denn mit 1( !) leichten Feeder, oder ner Schwinge, und dann machts Du mit höggschter Konzentration und blitzschnellen Anhieb den Geomas und räumst voll ab. Und die leichte Bomb oder das kleine Madenkörbchen gekonnt zwischen die Boote schlenzen, wo sich die Weissis sicher wähnen?


Ja da pack ich doch was leichtes ein und will mal probieren, zwischen die Boote schlenzen wird zwar nix, zu weit weg, aber ich hab ne schicke Straßenbrücke in Wurfweite ! 
Leider hab ich keine Maden, aber Brot,Mais und anderes angeblich köstliches werde ich wohl einpacken können....Mein als Weihnachtsbaum Deko vorgetarntes Geschenk, ein Deeper, kommt auch mit, will mal sehen wie die Struktur da so ist


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> @Slappy Schön das du die Posen mal ausgeführt hast. Bei dir ging sie das erste mal baden. Mit wieviel Gramm hast du sie ausgebleit?


Ich glaub es waren 2g
So stand nur noch die orange/rote Spitze raus. Also alles perfekt.
Wenn ich nicht weit werfen will, wird das meine Standartpose dieses Jahr


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich glaub es waren 2g
> So stand nur noch die Ornage/rote Spitze raus. Also alles perfekt.
> Wenn ich nicht weit werfen will, wird das meine Standartpose dieses Jahr


Sehr schön. Und denk dran, wenn sie flöten geht, gibt es eine neue.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Und denk dran, wenn sie flöten geht, gibt es eine neue.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schade das das nie passieren wird. Die kommt nur in den Seen zum Einsatz und da geh ich im Zweifel baden


----------



## MS aus G

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich Euch auch noch!!!

Bei mir ist leider der Wurm drin! Ich hoffe aber das es in diesem Jahr nur besser werden kann, als im letzten!?!

Allen Neujahrstartern erstmal ein dickes Petri!!!

Auch ich konnte das neue Jahr gleich mal ans Wasser, welch Wohltat!!!







Der hintere Teil des Vereinsteiches war noch mit einer dünnen Eisschicht bedeckt, was schonmal auf nicht sehr hohe Wassertemperaturen schließen lies!!! Ob das nun der Beislaune förderlich ist??? Naja erstmal eine Rute fertig gemacht und die nächste montiert, da gab es schon den ersten Biss, ins Leere! Na gut ich war ja noch nicht bereit, musste ja noch montieren, also weiter, noch keinen Haken montiert an der 2. Rute, wieder ein Biss, diesmal blieb das kleine, kleine Rotauge hängen, hurra, der erste Fisch im Jahre 2021, ähh, nö, kurz an der Wasseroberfläche, ausgeschlitzt! Och nöö! Dann durfte ich fertig montieren und war bereit! Es dauerte allerdings eine geraume Zeit, bis der nächste Biss kam, wieder ins Leere! Oh man sind die aber vorsichtig, okay, mal eine Made auf den 16er Haken aufgezogen! Gab auch recht zügig einen Biss, Rute im Halbkreis, och nöö ein oller Karpfen, geh weg, ich konnte ihn dann kurz mal zur Oberfläche führen und staunte nicht schlecht, als ein Monster-Graser zum Vorschein kam! Was ein Klotz, um diese Zeit?, Mit einem gewaltigen Schwall setzte er zur Flucht an, dann war der Spuk auch schon vorbei, ausgeschlitzt! Zum Glück, den hätte ich gar nicht landen können!!! Oh oh, ob das jetzt so gut war, dieser ganze Lärm!?! Es dauerte, dann auch wieder eine ganze Zeit bis zum nächsten Biss und dann war es endlich soweit!!!






Ein kleines Rotauge konnte ich zum Landgang überredet, der Bann war gebrochen! Es tat sich dann erstmal nix mehr, mal kurz den Platz gewechselt, aber dort gab es außer,






dem schönsten Vogel Deutschlands, nichts zu holen!!! Also nochmals die andere Seite der Insel probieren! Es verging dann auch nicht viel Zeit bis der nächste und noch weitere 3 kleinen Rotaugen an Land kamen!







Zwischendrin gab es dann noch einen besseren Biss, der die Pose auch mal richtig schön zur Seite zog, Anhieb, sitzt, oh Karpfen?, nein so groß schien der Fisch doch nicht zu sein! War er auch nicht






Ein schöner, trotz der Wassertemperaturen, agiler Winterbrassen, war noch Lohn der Bemühungen!!!

Dies rundete den tollen Jahresstart noch so richtig ab!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Mario, das war ja ein fulminanter Auftakt für Dich. Auch wenn der Graser nicht gelandet werden konnte, ist es allemal eindrucksvoll, was bei Dir so los war. Ich drücke die Daumen für Dich, dass 2021 besser wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Lang nichts von dir gelesen, Mario.

Toller Bericht.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber @MS aus G, ich freue mich auch, dass du mal wieder Zeit zum Angeln und den Ükel gefunden hast  Ein ganz herzliches Petri du deinen (fast) gefangenen Fischen und ich drücke die Daumen, dass bald wieder alles rund läuft.


----------



## Minimax

@MS aus G
Hallo Mario, schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen, danke für den schönen Bericjt und natürlich ein herzliches Petri.
Finde es rätselhaft, warum die Fischlis sich so sträuben, von Dir gelandet zu werden, schliesslich bist Du ja landauf, landab als gastfreundlichster aller Ükels bekannt!
Hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Jason

@MS aus G 
Lieber Mario, danke für deinen umfangreichen Bericht und Petri Heil. Ich hoffe für dich, dass du bezüglich der Kriese bald ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels siehst. Wenn ihr wieder öffnen dürft, komme ich mit meiner Frau zum Essen. Und da werde ich vorher hungern, versprochen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Melde mich zurück, ihr erlebt grade einen glücklichen, ach was, verzückten Tikey   Wie angekündigt bin ich ja zum DHK los und ja, ich war das aller erste mal da, obwohl diese Stelle ja die wirklich örtlich näheste Angelstelle zu meinem Wohnort ist. Und ich keine 500m entfernt Getraut wurde 
So gegen 15h an der Stelle angekommen zogen gerade ein paar Angler ab und machten mir, was Friedfische angeht wenig Hoffnung, ich solle Köderfische fangen und es auf Zander probieren, sie hätten wenigstens einen Zander erbeutet. wurde erstmal ausgepackt und ich konnte mir zum ersten Mal seit Heiligabend den Deeper Chirp mal ausführlicher ansehen. Die ersten Auswürfe ergaben dass der Swim vor meinen Füßen in der Kanalmitte 5m tief war und es einen recht flachen Anstieg bis zirka 30cm vor der Spundwand gibt, da ging es quasi dann von 3 Meter direkt in die Wand. Struktur gab es kaum, es wurde etwas Grün am Grund angezeigt. Wassertemperatur war 6,2grad.








Eingepackt hatte ich meine Leeda Concept GT Bomb Rute und eine alte Riverman  Telefeeder mit  bis zu 40g WG. Montagen sehr sehr einfach gehalten mit Anti-Jippiee-Tangel Röhrchen  und einmal 15g Blei an die Bomb und ein 20g Körbchen an die Feeder Rute. Gefüttert wurde sehr sparsam und als  Köder kamen einmal 2 Maden an einen 16er Haken und bei der Feeder ein Pellet mit Gummi befestigt.
Gegenüber am anderen Ufer Saß ein weiter Angler in einem Brolli, oder wie das heisst, und wärmte sich mit einer Gasheizung aufgesetzt auf eine 5KG Gasbuddel 
Jedenfalls hab ich es mir nach dem Auswurf erstmal bequem gemacht und die Situation genossen, schöne kühle Luft, Wasser vor der Nase und ab und zu zog auch mal ein größerer Kahn an mir vorbei, bei den ersten beiden Pötten hatte ich noch Angst um meine Montagen aber soweit hatte ich ja auch nicht ausgeworfen....
Wie es dann halt so ist, und so ist es halt, wartete ich die erste Stunde natürlich vergeblich auf eine bibbernde Rutenspitze, bis nach einer Stunde es ganz, ganz, ganz sachte an der Bombrute zuckte, man hätte es auch auf die leichte Wellentätigkeit schieben können.....aber nee, da war was dran:




Mein erster Fisch dieses Jahr Und dann gleich eine Micro-Nano Grundel, man wat bin i verzückt  Ich hab sie gleich soo lieb gewonnen, dass ich ihr in Weiser Voraussicht den Namen "Mon Cherie" gab und somit auch die Freiheit  Ich war so stolz, dass gerade sie auf einen 16er Haken mit 2 Maden biss, eine Meisterleistung, bin nur nicht sicher ob von mir oder der Grundel 
Naja, wenigstens kein Franzose ging mir dann von nun an die restliche Zeit nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.....
Nach Einbruch der Dämmerung hab ich dann die Eisblöcke, welche meine Füße waren, aufgewärmt und bin seit eben zurück,  hach waren das ein paar schöne erholsame Seele wärmende Stunden am Element des Lebens 
Hier noch eine kleine Impression vom Abend:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> gleich eine Micro-Nano Grundel, man wat bin i verzückt  Ich hab sie gleich soo lieb gewonnen,



Ist ja auch ein hübsches Vieh.
Toller Bericht.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri @Tikey0815, bei dem Wetter beißen ja auch die Grundeln nicht mehr so gut, also kann man das schon als stattlichen Erfolg ansehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri in den Westen, @Tikey0815.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie gleich soo lieb gewonnen, dass ich ihr in Weiser Voraussicht den Namen "Mon Cherie" gab


Watt ne Kirsche!  
Herzliches Petri zur Neujahrsgrundel!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Da ich grade die Sachen vom Abangeln wegräume: Ich hatte mir auf der Stippermesse ja die Meat Screws von Korum gekauft und sie am Donnerstag endlich das erste mal ausprobiert. Obwohl sie so klein sind, haben die top gehalten, auch bei Würfen an die 25m. Kann ich also zumindest im Winter bei etwas festerem Tulip nur empfehlen.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Melde mich zurück, ihr erlebt grade einen glücklichen, ach was, verzückten Tikey   Wie angekündigt bin ich ja zum DHK los und ja, ich war das aller erste mal da, obwohl diese Stelle ja die wirklich örtlich näheste Angelstelle zu meinem Wohnort ist. Und ich keine 500m entfernt Getraut wurde
> So gegen 15h an der Stelle angekommen zogen gerade ein paar Angler ab und machten mir, was Friedfische angeht wenig Hoffnung, ich solle Köderfische fangen und es auf Zander probieren, sie hätten wenigstens einen Zander erbeutet. wurde erstmal ausgepackt und ich konnte mir zum ersten Mal seit Heiligabend den Deeper Chirp mal ausführlicher ansehen. Die ersten Auswürfe ergaben dass der Swim vor meinen Füßen in der Kanalmitte 5m tief war und es einen recht flachen Anstieg bis zirka 30cm vor der Spundwand gibt, da ging es quasi dann von 3 Meter direkt in die Wand. Struktur gab es kaum, es wurde etwas Grün am Grund angezeigt. Wassertemperatur war 6,2grad.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363551
> Anhang anzeigen 363554
> 
> Eingepackt hatte ich meine Leeda Concept GT Bomb Rute und eine alte Riverman  Telefeeder mit  bis zu 40g WG. Montagen sehr sehr einfach gehalten mit Anti-Jippiee-Tangel Röhrchen  und einmal 15g Blei an die Bomb und ein 20g Körbchen an die Feeder Rute. Gefüttert wurde sehr sparsam und als  Köder kamen einmal 2 Maden an einen 16er Haken und bei der Feeder ein Pellet mit Gummi befestigt.
> Gegenüber am anderen Ufer Saß ein weiter Angler in einem Brolli, oder wie das heisst, und wärmte sich mit einer Gasheizung aufgesetzt auf eine 5KG Gasbuddel
> Jedenfalls hab ich es mir nach dem Auswurf erstmal bequem gemacht und die Situation genossen, schöne kühle Luft, Wasser vor der Nase und ab und zu zog auch mal ein größerer Kahn an mir vorbei, bei den ersten beiden Pötten hatte ich noch Angst um meine Montagen aber soweit hatte ich ja auch nicht ausgeworfen....
> Wie es dann halt so ist, und so ist es halt, wartete ich die erste Stunde natürlich vergeblich auf eine bibbernde Rutenspitze, bis nach einer Stunde es ganz, ganz, ganz sachte an der Bombrute zuckte, man hätte es auch auf die leichte Wellentätigkeit schieben können.....aber nee, da war was dran:
> Anhang anzeigen 363555
> 
> Mein erster Fisch dieses Jahr Und dann gleich eine Micro-Nano Grundel, man wat bin i verzückt  Ich hab sie gleich soo lieb gewonnen, dass ich ihr in Weiser Voraussicht den Namen "Mon Cherie" gab und somit auch die Freiheit  Ich war so stolz, dass gerade sie auf einen 16er Haken mit 2 Maden biss, eine Meisterleistung, bin nur nicht sicher ob von mir oder der Grundel
> Naja, wenigstens kein Franzose ging mir dann von nun an die restliche Zeit nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.....
> Nach Einbruch der Dämmerung hab ich dann die Eisblöcke, welche meine Füße waren, aufgewärmt und bin seit eben zurück,  hach waren das ein paar schöne erholsame Seele wärmende Stunden am Element des Lebens
> Hier noch eine kleine Impression vom Abend:
> Anhang anzeigen 363557


Petri zur Grundel.
Da hattes du fast deinen Zander in der Hand.....


----------



## Tuxedo75

Petri zu den Fängen und Hut ab an die, die es bei diesen Temperaturen am Wasser länger als eine Stunde ausgehalten haben!

Mein Tandem-Partner und ich haben den gestrigen Tag genutzt um unsere Planung für 2021 voranzubringen.
So sind wir nochmal 3 neue uns unbekannten Stellen an den Flüssen in der weiteren Umgebung abgefahren und konnten uns vor Ort ein Bild machen. 2 von den 3 Stellen bekommen im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall eine Chance und sehen sehr vielversprechend aus. Die eine in einem großen Strom für die Geliebten Barben und ein seicht laufender nicht all zu großer Fluss, mit Seerosen gespickt für die Dickköpfe, Brassen und Co. (Hoffentlich auch Tincas)

Im Anschluss gab‘s zum aufwärmen leckeren Kaffee, Apfelkuchen und Anmeldungen zu drei Tandem-Veranstaltungen 

wünsche euch allen einen schönen entspannten Sonntag


----------



## Mr. Sprock

hester schrieb:


> 3 Ruten haben sich aus meinem Rutenpark für mich herauskristallisiert .
> 
> Silstar Traverse X Matchpicker mit der originalen mittleren Spitze.
> Sportex Multipicker mit 0,75 Oz Fasttaper Drennanspitze, die Drennanspitzen passen direkt in die Sportexrute
> 
> und dann noch, man kann sich wundern,  die Shimano Speedmaster AX Commercial Multifeeder 9-11 ft. Wurfgewicht ist mit 70 gr. angegeben, wo die das hernehmen, keine Ahnung. Für mich ist sie mit 30 gr. gut bedient. Gekauft habe ich sie mir eigentlich nur weil sie bei As... ziemlich günstig war. Hatte eine andere Vorstellung von der Rute. Ich habe sie dann mit einer 0,5 Oz Spitze von Brownings Champions Choice Siverlite bestückt, und das harmoniert für mich hervorragend, auch in beiden Längen für Rotaugen. Ich habe gedacht vielleicht kann ich mich an den grausligen Griff gewöhnen, ging aber garnicht. Also noch Griff umgebaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357485
> Anhang anzeigen 357486
> 
> 
> Letztendlich sind aus den knapp 100.-€ pro Rute fast 200.- geworden, da ich mir noch 0,75 Oz Spitzen gegönnt habe. So ist halt das Anglerleben
> 
> Bin halt sonst nicht der große Schreiberling, vielleicht kann ja doch jemand was mit anfangen.



Von der Abschlusskappe abgesehen, ein schöner Umbau! Der originale Griffaufbau gefällt mir auch nicht.
Wer einen solchen Griff mit mehr Korkanteil möchte, könnte sich auch mal die Aernos Winkle Picker /-Feeder Reihe ansehen.
Die finde ich eigentlich ganz schön (es befindet sich noch Folie am Griff):






Ein gutes Jahr 2021!


----------



## hester

Mit der habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, eine schöne Rute, aber in dieser Richtung habe ich langsam genug Ruten. Obwohl....


----------



## phirania

Booh jetzt ist die weiße Pest bei uns auch angekommen...
Kann ich echt drauf verzichten.


----------



## Tikey0815

phirania schrieb:


> Booh jetzt ist die weiße Pest bei uns auch angekommen...
> Kann ich echt drauf verzichten.


Lächle, denn jeder Schneetag ist einen Tag näher am Sommer......und nein, der Wald Schimmelt nicht, das ist nur Schnee  

Mir ist es jetzt im Winter besonders wichtig Saisonale Lebensmittel zu konsumieren....am liebsten Plätzchen


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> .am liebsten Plätzchen



Und ich dachte dein neues Profilbild zeige deine Futtermischmaschine - ist also doch eher eine Teigrührmaschine...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mir ist es jetzt im Winter besonders wichtig Saisonale Lebensmittel zu konsumieren....am liebsten Plätzchen


Grünkohl mit Bregenwurst und Kasselerbauch


----------



## Tobias85

Hmm, das Champions Team hat seine Homepage zum Jahreswechsel dicht gemacht. Alles weg, auch über Google lassen sich keine der vielen tollen Artikel mehr im Cache finden. Sehr schade, ich hab da immer viele Infos gefunden und auch immer wieder gern nochmal nachgelesen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schade drum. Bin ja nicht so der Machangler, war aber trotzdem immer wieder zu Gast auf den Seiten. Fundierte Geschichten, aber alles hat eben seinen Preis und ich glaube werbemäßig ist da zu wenig rumgekommen und nur von der Ehre wird man nicht satt.


----------



## skyduck

Ich hatte schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben und dann kam heute ein flaches Päckchen vom Scandienst. Wunderschön . Den ersten Einsatz bekommt sie bald an der schönen werse. Vielen Dank lieber @Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Das tolle an diesen Handmade-Posen, jede ist ein Unikat. Da kann man nur den Hut ziehen.


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben und dann kam heute ein flaches Päckchen vom Scandienst. Wunderschön . Den ersten Einsatz bekommt sie bald an der schönen werse. Vielen Dank lieber @Jason
> Anhang anzeigen 363680


Sehr gut. 4 mal gut gegangen. Bald geht es mit dem lackieren mit dem neuen Lack los. Dann versende ich wieder ein paar. Wie gesagt, es bekommt jeder eine.  
Hatte ich den Federkiel in braun gewickelt?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaube, das unser @Jason nun wirklich der Ükelposenmann ist. Und natürlich sind all seine Posen Unikate, aber man erkennt definitiv seine Hand in all seinen Werken.
Ich träume von dem Tag, an dem ich an einem Flüsschen irgendwo im Ükelland entlangspatziere, und da sehe ich einen anderen Angler, mit Schiebermütze und Pin und natürlich mit einer der Jasonposen: und da weiss ich ohne Worte: Ein andrer Ükel- an mein Herz, Bruder wer Du auch sein magst!*
Hg
Minimax

*also zuerst. Das geht dann instantan über in ein Ükel-Haka, um die Revierfrage zu klären...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> *also zuerst. Das geht dann instantan über in ein Ükel-Haka, um die Revierfrage zu klären...


Das glaube ich aber gar nicht, zu 99% wirst du fremd sein und 1000 Fragen haben


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das glaube ich aber gar nicht, zu 99% wirst du fremd sein und 1000 Fragen haben


Meinste, das gebe ich zu? 
Huh! HAH! Uaaah! Chakka-Chakka! (Stampf, Augenroll, Zungenwedeln..)


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das unser @Jason nun wirklich der Ükelposenmann ist. Und natürlich sind all seine Posen Unikate, aber man erkennt definitiv seine Hand in all seinen Werken.
> Ich träume von dem Tag, an dem ich an einem Flüsschen irgendwo im Ükelland entlangspatziere, und da sehe ich einen anderen Angler, mit Schiebermütze und Pin und natürlich mit einer der Jasonposen: und da weiss ich ohne Worte: Ein andrer Ükel- an mein Herz, Bruder wer Du auch sein magst!*
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> *also zuerst. Das geht dann instantan über in ein Ükel-Haka, um die Revierfrage zu klären...


Dann werden meine Posen die Erkennungsmarke des Ükels werden.   Finde ich gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Dann werden meine Posen die Erkennungsmarke des Ükels werden.   Finde ich gut.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kriegst Du eigentlich die Kiele Sauber oder mit Federfibern? Weil, wenn Du die hast, dann wäre ich sehr an denen fürs Fliegenbinden interessiert.


----------



## skyduck

Jason schrieb:


> Dann werden meine Posen die Erkennungsmarke des Ükels werden.   Finde ich gut.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wie wäre es mit einer Ükel Jahrgangs Edition? Das hätte richtig was ... schön klein die Jahreszahl drauf und signiert..


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Kriegst Du eigentlich die Kiele Sauber oder mit Federfibern? Weil, wenn Du die hast, dann wäre ich sehr an denen fürs Fliegenbinden interessiert.


Nein, ich bekomme sie sauber von @dawurzelsepp . Setz dich mit ihm in Verbindung. Der kann dir weiter helfen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Ükel Jahrgangs Edition? Das hätte richtig was ... schön klein die Jahreszahl drauf und signiert..


Da sträube ich mich. Mit meiner Schrift bin ich nicht zufrieden. Bin zwar am üben, aber momentan passt das noch nicht. Hab das schon gemacht, aber ne, lass ich lieber. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Da sträube ich mich. Mit meiner Schrift bin ich nicht zufrieden. Bin zwar am üben, aber momentan passt das noch nicht. Hab das schon gemacht, aber ne, lass ich lieber.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gilt für Ruten, gilt für Posen, gilt für Gemälde: Den Meister erkennt man an der  Wicklung oder dem Pinselstrich, seinen Vorlieben, seinen Eigenheiten und ja, auch seinen kleinen Fehlern. Das ist der Charakter des Werkes, und das was den Sammlwr und Kenner erfreut. Signaturen sind schön, aber heisse Luft. Noch heute nacht könnte ich 6000 gewickelte Kielposen mit "Jason Spezial" Aufschrift bei Ali bestellen. Keinen, der je eine echte Jason in Händen gehalten hat, könnte ich damit täuschen.
Hmm, aber 5975 andere...eigentlich ne geile Idee..


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Da sträube ich mich. Mit meiner Schrift bin ich nicht zufrieden. Bin zwar am üben, aber momentan passt das noch nicht. Hab das schon gemacht, aber ne, lass ich lieber.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, lieber Jason. Ich bin der Meinung, deine Schrift passt stilistisch vorzüglich zu deinen Oldschool-Posen (Oldschool im positiven Sinne) und macht sie in meinen Augen sogar noch ein Stück persönlicher und authentischer. 






Grundsätzlich stimme ich unserem Mini aber zu: Um deine Posen wiederzuerkennen bedarf es keiner Signatur.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, lieber Jason. Ich bin der Meinung, deine Schrift passt stilistisch vorzüglich zu deinen Oldschool-Posen (Oldschool im positiven Sinne) und macht sie in meinen Augen sogar noch ein Stück persönlicher und authentischer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363681
> 
> 
> Grundsätzlich stimme ich unserem Mini aber zu: Um deine Posen wiederzuerkennen bedarf es keiner Signatur.


Ab und zu brauch ich mal ein Anstoß. Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.... na gut, ich trau mich. Oh Gott, schon wieder zwei Jahre her.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ab und zu brauch ich mal ein Anstoß.
> Gruß Jason


Hier ist er: Avonposen!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier ist er: Avonposen!


Da müsstest du unserem Jason wohl erstmal sagen, welche Eigenschaften die perfekte Avonpose für dich denn haben muss, ich glaube mit dem Posentyp fehlt ihm doch bisher die eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo von mir auch ein gutes neues Jahr an alle Ükel-Brüder und petri an alle, die sich rausgewagt haben.
Mir schwirrt grad der Kopf, drei Wochen Stammtisch nachlesen ist schon eine Herausforderung an sich   
Im alten Jahr konnte ich leider nicht mehr ans Wasser, das Altwasser war ständig (ist immer noch) zugefroren und an der Donau zieht es mir zu sehr. (Hab ich schon mal erwähnt wie sehr ich Wind beim Angeln hasse , vor allem bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt)
Aber mal gucken, vielleicht gibts im Januar eine kurze Westdrift vom Atlantik und man kann sich ans Wasser hocken, ohne gleich kalte Finger zu haben. (5 Grad Aussentemperatur würden mir ja schon reichen )


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier ist er: Avonposen!


Avonpose, Raubfischpose auf Kiel... du brummst mir ganz schön viel Arbeit auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Avonpose, Raubfischpose auf Kiel... du brummst mir ganz schön viel Arbeit auf.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der Winter ist lang und du musst ja schließlich irgendwie beschäftigt werden, wenn die Teiche zugefroren und die Baustellen am Haus stillgelegt sind...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Signaturen sind schön, aber heisse Luft.



Ich finde Signaturen und auch ein Datum eigentlich nicht verkehrt, gerade wenn in einem Werk etwas mehr Zeit & Herzblut steckt.
Für Industrieposen _- welche wohl in jeglicher Hinsicht als Wegwerfartikel zu bezeichnen sind -_ gilt das freilich nicht.

Es ist doch spannend zu sehen, wie alt eine bestimmte handgebaute Pose bereits ist. Bei jüngeren Werken mag einem das zwar noch als unwichtig erscheinen aber wer weiß wie das in 20 Jahren aussieht? Eine Signatur macht eine solche alte Pose dann umso interessanter. Über Umwege gelangen solche Werke irgendwann sicherlich auch einmal in die Hände von Dritten. Nicht selten findet man im Internet Sammlungen von alten handgebauten Posen, welche zum Verkauf angeboten werden. Zugegeben handelt es sich dabei häufig um einfache Gebrauchsposen, trotzdem wertet eine Signatur und auch ein Datum so etwas schon noch auf.

@Jason: Das mit dem Beschriften ist schon so eine Sache, hin und wieder bin ich mit einigen Krakeleien von mir auch nicht ganz zufrieden. Gerade bauchige Posenkörper lassen sich oft nur schlecht beschriften, wie ich finde. Hilfreich ist es hier schon, sich lediglich auf seine Initialen oder aber vielleicht ein bestimmtes einfaches Logo zu beschränken. Einige Posenbauer texten auch halbe Romane auf ihre Posen _- wohl in der Annahme diese würden dann irgendwie außergewöhnlicher oder aber edler erscheinen - _das liegt mir allerdings nicht. Entweder ist man Posenbauer oder aber man entscheidet sich für die Schriftstellerei.

Wie wäre es in deinem Fall denn mit einer einfachen stilisierten Jason-Maske?
Aber bitte handgemalt und keine Aufkleber.







Dagegen ist der _Swoosh*_ von Nike der letzte Wisch. 

_*So heißt dieser komische Haken dieses relativ bekannten Sportartikelherstellers tatsächlich.
Soll als Markenzeichen wohl den einen oder anderen Euro Wert sein..._


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Noch heute nacht könnte ich 6000 gewickelte Kielposen mit "Jason Spezial" Aufschrift bei Ali bestellen. Keinen, der je eine echte Jason in Händen gehalten hat, könnte ich damit täuschen.
> Hmm, aber 5975 andere...eigentlich ne geile Idee..


Mach hin, ich nehme dir auch ordentlich welche ab. Aber hochwahrscheinlich dann nur als Rohstoff für bessere Werke


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier ist er: Avonposen!





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da müsstest du unserem Jason wohl erstmal sagen, welche Eigenschaften die perfekte Avonpose für dich denn haben muss, ich glaube mit dem Posentyp fehlt ihm doch bisher die eigene Erfahrung.


Das mit den englischen Posennamen - ich finde es arg unübersichtlich und auch nicht vollständig anwendbar.
Dass z.B. unterschiedliche Namen für einen schlanke und dickere Posentype verwendet werden.
Habe gerade den letzten Tag wieder ein bischen in dem Buch der SHG rumgelesen, das Buch ist übrigens regelrechte Studierkost, keine leichter Schnellsnack.
Da sind wenigstens Zeichnungen drin, für mich steht da bei üblichen 3tlg Aufbau neben dem Hauptkörper die Antennenform (das oben raus) und die Kielform (das ganz unten) immer mit dabei, denn nur so kann ich alle Kombinationen abdecken. Dann ist die Farbgebung insbesondere Antenne äußerst primitiv, da geht mehr.
Hat jemand eine möglichst breite Übersicht und mag damit mal anfangen? Das ist ja dann sowas wie ein Muss-Standard-Ükel-Lesewerk !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Mir schwirrt grad der Kopf, drei Wochen Stammtisch nachlesen ist schon eine Herausforderung an sich


Mein Mitgefühl, allerdings hattest du noch großes Glücksschwein!  
Die letzten beiden Wochen ist die Schreibfrequenz stark abgesunken gewesen, steigert sich erst wieder etwas und wartet auf Angelwetter ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine möglichst breite Übersicht und mag damit mal anfangen?



Hier das Modell "_United States of America"_ - kulturell und auch ästhetisch höchst anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Hecht100+

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mein Mitgefühl, allerdings hattest du noch großes Glücksschwein!
> Die letzten beiden Wochen ist die Schreibfrequenz stark abgesunken gewesen, steigert sich erst wieder etwas und wartet auf Angelwetter ...


Das hast du recht, in Hochzeiten des Ükels wären es in drei Wochen über 200 Seiten gewesen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich finde Signaturen und auch ein Datum eigentlich nicht verkehrt, gerade wenn in einem Werk etwas mehr Zeit & Herzblut steckt.
> Für Industrieposen _- welche wohl in jeglicher Hinsicht als Wegwerfartikel zu bezeichnen sind -_ gilt das freilich nicht.
> 
> Es ist doch spannend zu sehen, wie alt eine bestimmte handgebaute Pose bereits ist. Bei jüngeren Werken mag einem das zwar noch als unwichtig erscheinen aber wer weiß wie das in 20 Jahren aussieht?


Ich hab das mit Signaturenverachtung ja auch lediglich als überspitzte Aussage getätigt um Jason zu schmeicheln.  
Natürlich gehören auf Posen (und Ruten) schöne, feinste Beschriftungen.
(Allerdings zeigt der Kunst/Gemäldemarkt ja immer wieder, das diese kein Echtheitsgarant sind)
@Nordlicht: Meinst Du Literaturtips mit Abb. Der verschiedenen Typen,
Oder die Vorstellung einer Systematik?
Also, heute sind ja nur noch wenige Typen existent, das ist doch eigentlich recht übersichtlich? In den 70er war die Vielfalt wesentlich größer, je nach dem welches Buch man zu Hand nimmt


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hier das Modell "_United States of America"_ - kulturell und auch ästhetisch höchst anspruchsvoll.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363699


Irgendwie musste ich an Halloween, die Glotzeraugen Weingummis,  denken


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bei den Amis scheint es tatsächlich nur Bobber Posen zu geben, wahlweise aus Plastik oder aber Kunststoff.

Fein differenziert nach Walley Bobbern, Perch Bobber oder auch Crappie Bobbern - wobei das Augenmerk hier wohl auf dem _"crapy"_ liegt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei den Amis scheint es tatsächlich nur Bobber Posen zu geben, wahlweise aus Plastik oder aber Kunststoff.
> 
> Fein differenziert nach Walley Bobbern, Perch Bobber oder auch Crappy Bobbern - wobei das Augenmerk hier wohl auf dem _"crapy"_ liegt.


Ich hab hier so ne riesen selbstauslotende US Bobberpose rumfliegen, muss ich noch ausprobieren


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Während der sprichwörtliche _"Neueste heiße Scheiß"_ auf dem Gebiet des Spinnfischens oft aus den USA zu kommen scheint, legt Uncle Sam bei seinen sonstigen Angelaktivitäten gerne mal die olle Plastekugel aus. Irgendwie seltsam aber scheinbar ist diese Art des Angelns unter amerikanischen Anglern nicht sonderlich beliebt.

Diese werfen mit ihrer awesome Beetcaster lieber irgendwelche grellbunten_ Wacky Shaky Rigs _ins Gemüse.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier so ne riesen selbstauslotende US Bobberpose rumfliegen, muss ich noch ausprobieren



Bekannt als die USS Bobber.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bekannt als die USS Bobber.


Google mal nach "Bobber with a Brain", das ist der letzte heisse Sch..., dachte ich jedenfalls bevor ich meinen Schein gemacht habe   Ich glaube dieses Jahr probier ich das teil mal aus, auf Stichlinge  2021 wird das Jahr


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Google mal nach "Bobber with a Brain"...



Wie bizarr. 

Für dieses Teil ist garantiert ein Eintrag im Lloyd's Register fällig + IMO Nummer.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich tat, wie uns geheißen. Nun schmerzen meine Augen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie bizarr.
> 
> Für dieses Teil ist garantiert ein Eintrag im Lloyd's Register fällig + IMO Nummer.


Die Amis könnens halt !


----------



## Minimax

#Rollenhalter

Also, ich finde ja, ein selten genannter Vorteil der altmodischen Schieberinge ist ja, das man für Tackle-Angeber-Fotos die Rute so drehen kann, das man Rolle und  Rutenbeschriftung dezent ins Bild rücken kann..




Diesen netten Winterjohnnie widme ich den Feinschmeckern aus der Oldtimergruppe,
Hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## hester

Komm, gibs zu, das isn Gummifisch, mit dem ollem Gelumpe kann man doch nicht angeln , geschweige denn Fische fangen tststststs


----------



## Minimax

hester schrieb:


> Komm, gibs zu, das isn Gummifisch, mit dem ollem Gelumpe kann man doch nicht angeln , geschweige denn Fische fangen tststststs


Jetzt haste mich! Ehrlich gesagt, ist das mein treuer Stunt-Döbel Norbert, der in meiner Badewanne lebt, und der mich nun schon seit Jahren im Lagel ans Wasser begleitet, um Fangfotos zu fälschen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> #Rollenhalter
> 
> Also, ich finde ja, ein selten genannter Vorteil der altmodischen Schieberinge ist ja, das man für Tackle-Angeber-Fotos die Rute so drehen kann, das man Rolle und  Rutenbeschriftung dezent ins Bild rücken kann..
> Anhang anzeigen 363707
> 
> Diesen netten Winterjohnnie widme ich den Feinschmeckern aus der Oldtimergruppe,
> Hg
> Euer
> Minimax



Neben Norbert dem Stunt Döbel* eine wirklich schöne Rute! 
Irgendwo habe ich noch eine schwarze Fred Taylor Trotter herumfl... ääh hängen, müsste ich mal abstauben den Stecken und ihn reaktivieren.
Die schwarzen Hardys haben auch etwas, in braun gefallen mir die Bruce & Walker Blanks jedoch besser.
Falls diese Hersteller der hiesigen Oldtimergruppe überhaupt etwas sagen? 

*_Stunt Double für Dänische Western, noch immer mein Traumberuf. Leider hindert mich ein altes Rückenleiden._


----------



## hester

Jetzt auch noch meinen Namen verunglimpfen und mich zum Stunt-Döbel degenerieren, jetzt langts aber.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Falls diese Hersteller der hiesigen Oldtimergruppe überhaupt etwas sagen?


Ich muss doch sehr bitten. Ich bin sicher, das nicht nur die Oldtimer sondern die grosse Mehrheit der Ükelbrüder wohlvertraut mit den von Dir genannten Herstellern und ihren Ruten sind.
Das ist hier immerhin der Ükel, unterschätze uns nicht


hester schrieb:


> Jetzt auch noch meinen Namen verunglimpfen und mich zum Stunt-Döbel degenerieren, jetzt langts aber.


Entschuldige bitte- ich werde natürlich nie wieder Döbelscherze mit Deinem Namen treiben.
.....
.......
Darf ich Dir zur Abbitte einen Extragrossen Tulipwürfel mit ganz viel Curry anbieten? Das magst Du doch so


----------



## hester

Bruce + Walker, sind das nicht diese Schuhhersteller?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich noch eine schwarze Fred Taylor Trotter herumfl... ääh hängen, müsste ich mal abstauben den Stecken und ihn reaktivieren.
> Die schwarzen Hardys haben auch etwas, in braun gefallen mir die Bruce & Walker Blanks jedoch besser.
> Falls diese Hersteller der hiesigen Oldtimergruppe überhaupt etwas sagen?


Also wenn das inzwischen keine uralt Oldtimer sind ...
und Young(old)timer sind die Sachen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend nun auch nicht mehr.

Inzwischen brauchen wir für einen weiteren Namen für die immer größer werdende Kategorie an Ruten & Rollen,
die schon wieder jährlich oder zweijährlich aus dem Katalog und Herstellerfokus rausgefallen sind,
aber noch fröhlich die Neuwarenmärkte und das Web bevölkern, aber deren Tage eben gezählt sind.
Ich denke mal, die Fallen-off-the-trail-timer könnte gut passen ...


----------



## Minimax

Soo, 
bin dann auch vor einiger Zeit wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt, ein trüber, kalter Tag, war es, aber kein schlechter.
Also die Hardy Richard Walker Glas Avon habe ich heute mal in einem Anfall von Nostalgie hervorgekramt und erstmals ans Wasser geführt. Sie ist vielleicht ein Klassiker- aber um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben, ich bin nicht sehr begeistert, und meine  modernen Ruten eigenen sich besser zum Angeln, und machen auch mehr Spass.
Es ist nicht so sehr das Gewicht- mit der Mitchell ist sie leidlich gut ausbalanciert, als vielmehr ihre für heutige Massstäbe irrwitzige Schwabbeligkeit, die sich bei Wurf, Anhieb und Drill extrem störend bemerkbar macht. Man hat gar kein Gefühl.
Und der viel zu lange Griff, so war die Mode damals, macht sie wirklich awkward und clumsy zu benutzen.

Natürlich sorgt das schwippige Geschwabbel andererseits dafür, das auch die zaghaften Winterbisse ohne Spitze erkennbar sind: Vorsichtshalber hatte ich einen Seitenbissanzeiger montiert, der auch Funktionierte, aber nötig wäre er nicht gewesen:





Die Rute hatte ich vor längerem als Teil eines Konvolutes gekauft. Was ihr aber noch fehlt, ist ein Spitzenring, denn vom ursprünglichen ist nur noch der Steg vorhanden (hat aber als Notbehelf auch funktioniert, werde dennoch die heute benutzen Schnurmeter entfernen.
Immerhin in etwas mehr als 1,5 h gabs immerhin 4 Bisse,  nicht schlecht bei einer Wasertemperatur von 2,6grad.
War ein nettes Experiment.
Ein weiteres Experiment war der Test meiner patentierten Abhakbüx, das funktionierte nicht ganz so gut:




Den dritten Norb.. Johnnie hab ich dann wieder an der komfortablen Stelle sanft gestrandet, hier sehr Ihr wie er ähm, ööhhh... entwischt: die Fische waren übrigens trotz der Kälte recht munter:





Tja, 3 von 4 verwertet, da bin ich eigentlich doch ganz zufrieden, offensichtlich ist doch noch etwas Mana des Vorbesitzers in der alten Rute gewesen,
Herzlich Euer
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ...als vielmehr ihre für heutige Massstäbe irrwitzige Schwabbeligkeit, die sich bei Wurf, Anhieb und Drill extrem störend bemerkbar macht.



*Blasphemie!*
Das Einzige was hier schwabbelt sind deine Winkearme!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *Blasphemie!*
> Das Einzige was hier schwabbelt sind deine Winkearme!



Ich hoffe die 3 freundlich lachenden Chinesen ließen diesen _- nicht ganz ernst gemeinten -_ Vorwurf deutlich als reine Clownerei zu erkennen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *Blasphemie!*
> Das Einzige was hier schwabbelt sind deine Winkearme!


Würde es Dich besänftigen, wenn ich sage: 'Die Walker Glas Avon neigt zu starken Oszillationen entlang der Rutenachse'?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Spaß muss sein.


----------



## yukonjack

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Spaß muss sein.


Sprach Wallenstein und schob den ganzen Sack mit rein.........


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Spaß muss sein.


Natürlich. Aber in der Sache- ich muss einfach zugeben, das alte Glassies und Splits im Gebrauch aufgrund ihrer Eigenschaften meine Freude und den Genuss am Angeln doch eher dämpfen. Und die Avon ist nicht mein erster Oldie. Ich weiss aber auch, das es genau diese Eigenschaften sind, die für viele den Reiz an den alten Schätzchen ausmachen. Horses for courses, schätze ich.

Eine ganz andere Frage ist die Optik, die Handwerkskunst, und natürlich der reiche historische Hintergrund. Was kann es denn schöneres Geben als eine alte Splitcane in Topzustand, ihre warme Farbe, der Sechskantblank, das Farbenspiel der Wicklungen, die Schrift.. der Kork.. alles. Da bin ich ganz grosser Geniesser.

Vielleicht liegt bei mir ja auch da der Hase im Pfeffer: Meine Aspindsle würde ich niemals solchen Risiken und Belastungen aussetzen, wie meine kleine Billo-Darent, da ist immer die Sorge ums Gerät im Hintergrund.
Ja, so ists mit mir und den Oldies.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@Minimax: Große technische Vorzüge weisen die alten Hohlglas- oder aber Splitcaneruten heute sicherlich nicht mehr vor, das stimmt wohl.
Aber zum Glück geht es beim Angeln ja nicht nur um solche profanen Dinge, wie Du auch sehr richtig anmerkst.
Ginge es rein um die Effizienz, so würde ich mir die Fische wohl auch auf dem Wochenmarkt kaufen.

Wobei es zweifelsohne auch ein Erlebnis / Anreiz darstellen kann, einen guten Fisch mit einer solchen _- leicht antiquierten -_ Liebhaberei auf die Schuppen gelegt zu haben. Soweit ich weiß werden die gemeldeten Rekorde bei der IGFA doch immer auch nach Schnurklassen unterteilt. Eine Clarissa _- an entsprechend altem Gerät bezwungen -_ brächte dem Angler auch heute sicherlich noch jede Menge Fame & Dosenbier. Vorausgesetzt natürlich der Fisch verliert vor dem Kescher nicht die berühmten zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Sche...ße.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt natürlich der Fisch verliert vor dem Kescher nicht die berühmten zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Sche...ße.


Da hat aber jemand seinen Walker gelesen! 

Wie siehts aus, hat jemand für die kommenden Wochen spezielle Angelprojekte? Ich hab ja immer so kleine Schuldgefühle, weil die Ükel-Angelei ja unheimlich bunt und facettenreich ist, ich selbst aber immer nur meinen Stiefel durchziehen und kaum interessantes berichten oder zur Diskussion stellen kann.
Oder ist nun im kalten Winter eher Basteln und Tacklepflege angesagt?


----------



## Andal

Bin wieder aus der Alten (netzlosen) Heimat wiedergekehrt.

Die 50 Seiten werde ich die Tage mal nachzulesen versuchen. Habt also Gnade, wenn ich eine zeitlang nicht so up to date bin.

Mit der Seherei wird es auch immer trüber. Wir langsam wirklich presant, dass da was passiert, so op-mäßig.


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Bin wieder aus der Alten (netzlosen) Heimat wiedergekehrt.
> 
> Die 50 Seiten werde ich die Tage mal nachzulesen versuchen. Habt also Gnade, wenn ich eine zeitlang nicht so up to date bin.
> 
> Mit der Seherei wird es auch immer trüber. Wir langsam wirklich presant, dass da was passiert, so op-mäßig.


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


>


1965........ so lang war ich auch nicht im Busch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so sehr das Gewicht- mit der Mitchell ist sie leidlich gut ausbalanciert, als vielmehr ihre für heutige Massstäbe irrwitzige Schwabbeligkeit, die sich bei Wurf, Anhieb und Drill extrem störend bemerkbar macht. Man hat gar kein Gefühl.
> Und der viel zu lange Griff, so war die Mode damals, macht sie wirklich awkward und clumsy zu benutzen.
> 
> Natürlich sorgt das schwippige Geschwabbel andererseits dafür,


Das ist ganz glasklar eines der ganz ganz schlechten Unarten einer Rute, und vermiest in der Tat die Freude am tun und Drillen.
Vor allem, wenn man von anderen Ruten eben schon anderes gewohnt ist  dann ist man verwöhnt oder vermurkst dafür.
Ob dagegen Viagra auf Dauer hilft?

Wenn man sie nicht in den Garten als Rankehilfe stellen will, Glasfaser eignet sich ggü. Bambus dafür ganz hervorragend wegen Allwetterfest,
dann muss man als Angler eines Oldies da aber durch, und die Constanze .. ähm Contenance bewahren.


----------



## Tricast

Hallo Andal, schön wieder von Dir zu hören und dass Du auch wieder da bist. Nachträglich noch ein schönes und vor allem gesundes Jahr 2021.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder ist nun im kalten Winter eher Basteln und Tacklepflege angesagt?


Zur Vermeidung von kalten Ärschen und schlimmeres ist das zumindest eine profunde Option!   (für alle)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Bin wieder aus der Alten (netzlosen) Heimat wiedergekehrt.
> 
> Die 50 Seiten werde ich die Tage mal nachzulesen versuchen. Habt also Gnade, wenn ich eine zeitlang nicht so up to date bin.
> 
> Mit der Seherei wird es auch immer trüber. Wir langsam wirklich presant, dass da was passiert, so op-mäßig.



Willkommen zurück, ein frohes Neues und so weiter und sofort...
Im neuen Jahr musst Du natürlich anständig gucken können, also mach dich auf zum Augenarzt bzw. zum OP-Termin.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo Andal,
schön das du wieder da bist, ein frohes neues Jahr noch nachträglich.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rhinefisher

Brrr - ist das Wetter lausig...
Zeit für die Winterruhe.
Zum Glück gibt es Ali und den Termindruck zum 1.6. wegen dem Zoll.
So habe ich jetzt einige Zeit beim Ali verbracht und einige interessante Ruten im Zulauf.Vielleicht klappt das ja doch noch mit meiner selbst gebastelten Bolo.
Wenn die Teile auch nur halbwegs halten, was die Werbung verspricht, wird das der ganz heisse Sch.... .
Meine Vorfreude ist jedenfalls groß und tröstet mich ein wenig über die entgangenen Angelstunden hinweg.. .
Bis dann Jungens - ich muss jetzt wieder zum Ali...


----------



## Andal

Auch wenn mir andere Dinge jetzt mehr Gelüste wecken, als der Gedanke, dass mir wer in den Augen herumstochert, so ist die Augen OP eine der vordringlichsten Sachen in 2021!

Will ja nicht meine Angelruten zu Blindenstöcken umbauen lassen  müssen.


----------



## Jason

Oh, @Andal ist ja auch wieder da. Frohes Neues. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Winter ist lang und du musst ja schließlich irgendwie beschäftigt werden, wenn die Teiche zugefroren und die Baustellen am Haus stillgelegt sind...


Mein lieber Tobi, nebenbei hab ich auch noch einen Job im Schichtdienst und außerdem helfe ich ihr zur Zeit meiner Frau viel im Haushalt. Ich muss mich zur Zeit ein wenig einkratzen, weil ich so viel fürs Hobby ausgegeben habe. 
Aaaaaber, ich bete zu dem Herrn, geht sie vielleicht bald für ein paar Wochen in einer Kur. Ich brauch schließlich auch mal Erholung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

@Andal, willkommen zurück! 



Minimax schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand seinen Walker gelesen!
> 
> Wie siehts aus, hat jemand für die kommenden Wochen spezielle Angelprojekte? Ich hab ja immer so kleine Schuldgefühle, weil die Ükel-Angelei ja unheimlich bunt und facettenreich ist, ich selbst aber immer nur meinen Stiefel durchziehen und kaum interessantes berichten oder zur Diskussion stellen kann.
> Oder ist nun im kalten Winter eher Basteln und Tacklepflege angesagt?





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zur Vermeidung von kalten Ärschen und schlimmeres ist das zumindest eine profunde Option!   (für alle)


Niemals! Ich war heute das erste mal am Wasser, aber nicht zum angeln, sondern zum Werfen üben. Es gibt zwei/drei nette kleine Barschberge/Erhebungen in unseren Seen, die ich gerne im Frühjahr/Sommer mit der Feederrute mal antesten möchte. Dafür braucht es zum einen eine anständige Wurftechnik und zum anderen noch etwas Übung. Für die wirklich spannenden Stellen fehlen mir Stand heute noch 10-20 Meter und etwas Genauigkeit, aber das kommt noch mit der Zeit. 

Außerdem möchte ich es mit der Match auf die (großen) Winterrotaugen probieren. Vorwiegend am See, vielleicht aber auch am Kanal, dort aber dann mit der Stippe vor den eigenen Füßen. Naja, und langsam passt es wettermäßig wieder für Hähnchenleber. 

@Minimax: Petri zu der fulminanten Winterdöbelstrecke, die kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand seinen Walker gelesen!
> 
> Wie siehts aus, hat jemand für die kommenden Wochen spezielle Angelprojekte? Ich hab ja immer so kleine Schuldgefühle, weil die Ükel-Angelei ja unheimlich bunt und facettenreich ist, ich selbst aber immer nur meinen Stiefel durchziehen und kaum interessantes berichten oder zur Diskussion stellen kann.
> Oder ist nun im kalten Winter eher Basteln und Tacklepflege angesagt?


Spezielle Projekte habe ich nicht. Sobald es das Wetter irgendwie zulässt muss ich einfach raus ans Wasser. Ansonsten fällt mir hier die Decke auf den Kopf......
Bei zu unangenehmen Wetter werde ich dann einfach ein bisschen vor mich hin basteln. Ein paar Stachelschweinborsten liegen hier noch rum, die Vorfach-Box ist recht leer und was sich sonst noch so findet.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin @Andal! Willkommen zurück im Ükel, schön, das Du wieder da bist. @Minimax: Petri zu den Döbeln an der Schwabbelrute. Ich habe ja auch noch was ähnliches im Schrank: Schwer, schwabbelig aber schtilvoll! Fischen macht mit dem Teil nicht wirklich Spaß!
#Projekte: Ehrlich gesagt habe ich gegenwärtig so gar keine Lust auf Fischen. Der Gedanke, mir bei nasskalten 2 Grad den kalten Wind um die fröstelnde Nase wehen zu lassen, behagt mir nicht wirklich. Außerdem lese ich gerade den ersten Teil der Watercraft-Triologie des Karpfenanglers Thomas Talaga. Vor allen seine Ausführungen zu Enzymen in/an seinen Ködern beschäftigen mich gerade sehr. Vielleicht lässt sich ja das eine oder andere auf Ükel-likes Angeln umsetzen.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Vor allen seine Ausführungen zu Enzymen in/an seinen Ködern beschäftigen mich gerade sehr. Vielleicht lässt sich ja das eine oder andere auf Ükel-likes Angeln umsetzen.


Jetzt ist der Board-Chemiker hellhörig geworden. Hab mir grade mal zwei Interviews mit ihm rausgesucht, die höre ich mir später mal an.


----------



## Minimax

Guten Morgen,
und vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch, Jungs.
@Andal , schön das Du wieder da bist, wie angekündigt pünktlich zum Dreikönigstag. Jetzt kannst Du gleich den Laden hier mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen!  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## hester

Gerade gelesen bei den englischen Madenbadern, in England ist das Angeln weg en Covid verboten.  Hoffentlich droht uns sowas nicht auch noch
www.maggotdrowning.com/forums/threads/statement-from-the-angling-trust-on-the-national-lockdown-rules.229190/


----------



## Slappy

Frohes neues Jahr @Andal 

Ich geh heute höchstwahrscheinlich wieder an Hausteich. 
Am Nachmittag geht es zum Tackledealer. Ich weiß er angelt auch am Main. Will den mal ausquetschen. 
Am Sonntag waren wir an dem Abschnitt schauen wo ich hin wollte. Km 0-2,89. Naja. Der Abschnitt ist schön. Aber die 60 Minuten Fahrt sind doch zu weit. Jetzt sind FFM und Hanau wieder im Rennen.


----------



## Tobias85

hester schrieb:


> Hoffentlich droht uns sowas nicht auch noch


In dem Fall machen wir alle einen Online-Workshop bei Jason und bauen Posen bis zum Abwinken. Die können wir im Frühjahr dann für viel Geld ins UK exportieren und so unsere dortigen Tacklekäufe gegenfinanzieren. 

Nein, aber ich glaube die Situation ist aus vielerlei Gründen kaum miteinander vergleichbar, daher mache ich mir keine Gedanken.


----------



## rustaweli

hester schrieb:


> Gerade gelesen bei den englischen Madenbadern, in England ist das Angeln weg en Covid verboten.  Hoffentlich droht uns sowas nicht auch noch
> www.maggotdrowning.com/forums/threads/statement-from-the-angling-trust-on-the-national-lockdown-rules.229190/


Tut mir echt leid für die Jungs. Aber, von alleine kam da auch nichts. Woche für Woche ziehen die ihre Wettbewerbe durch, ohne wenn und aber. Verfolge die Insulaner auf mehreren Wegen.
Hier mal eine meiner lieben Seiten und allein die Veranstaltungen/Ergebnisse einer Woche! Das geht jedoch jede(!) Woche so.








						Angling match results for week ending 3 January 2021 | Canal & River Trust
					

Angling match results brought to you by Steve Cope




					canalrivertrust.org.uk


----------



## Andal

Was aktuelle Pläne für 2021 angeht, schiebe ich diese lieber erst mal aufs sprichwörtliche Eis. Die Winterhärte scheint mit etwas abhanden gekommen zu sein. Ob das nun dem zunehmenden Alter, der Bequemlichkeit, oder sonstwas geschuldet ist, sei offen. Bei Nebel und Frost zieht es mich höchstens zu kurzen Sidewalks aus dem Haus. Da es z.Zt. eh keine frischen Karten, die 15 km Regel und diverse andere Einschränkungen gibt, ist das eh weiter kein Thema. Also eventuell die Ausrüstung ergänzen und auf moderat wärmere Bedingungen warten. Und nur keine sinnlose Unrast aufkommen lassen!


----------



## rustaweli

Pläne...hmm, irgendwie ist gerade vieles anders. Mache wohl eher von Moment zu Moment, nach Lust, Zeit und Möglichkeit. Das Wetter, neue Gewässer, der noch härtere Lockdown, das irgendwie beschäftigen der Kinder Dank weiterer Schließungen... Bin gerade nicht in der Lage weiter voraus zu planen. Dafür kann ich dieses Jahr so genaue Aufzeichnungen wie unser Wuemme machen. JEDER Begehungstag ist VOR dem Angeln einzutragen, samt Gewässer. Fänge sogar mit Uhrzeit.
Aber einen Plan habe ich. Es schneit dickste Flocken gerade, habe 2 Stündchen Zeit. Fahre jetzt zu einem flachen, "wilden" Flussabschnitt und probiere mein Glück mit UL auf Dickköpfe und Winterbarben.
Schönen Tag Euch allen!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber einen Plan habe ich. Es schneit dickste Flocken gerade, habe 2 Stündchen Zeit. Fahre jetzt zu einem flachen, "wilden" Flussabschnitt und probiere mein Glück mit UL auf Dickköpfe und Winterbarben.


Zieh was raus! Kann auch nicht schaden etwas Brot oder Tulip dabeizuhaben, das geht prima an freier Leine mit dem Ul Geschirr.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Zieh was raus! Kann auch nicht schaden etwas Brot oder Tulip dabeizuhaben, das geht prima an freier Leine mit dem Ul Geschirr.


Da bringst mich auf Ideen, danke!
Nehme bißl Brot mit und Mais. Tulip habe ich keine mehr, mein Sohn liebt das mehr als es Döbel tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Niemals! Ich war heute das erste mal am Wasser, aber nicht zum angeln, sondern zum Werfen üben. Es gibt zwei/drei nette kleine Barschberge/Erhebungen in unseren Seen, die ich gerne im Frühjahr/Sommer mit der Feederrute mal antesten möchte. Dafür braucht es zum einen eine anständige Wurftechnik und zum anderen noch etwas Übung. Für die wirklich spannenden Stellen fehlen mir Stand heute noch 10-20 Meter und etwas Genauigkeit, aber das kommt noch mit der Zeit.


Lieber Tobi, Du beschreibst und beschreibst hier aber intensiven Bewegungssport am Wasser, das ist was anderes als eigentliches Angeln,
und geht wirklich sehr fein bei fast jedem Wetter!

Möget ihr alle mit genügend Bewegung am Wasser euch nicht den Arsch oder andere edle Teile abfrieren! 

Überhaupt, die Gesundheit ist nicht nur eine vordringliche unabdingbare Vorraussetzung für's Leben ans sich, sondern auch für's Angeln.
Mit jedem Jahr mehr auf dem Kilometerzähler wird daran meist unmerklich geknabbert und das Gut der Gesundheit immer rarer, erst wenn man richtig anstösst, fällt das richtig auf.
Von daher passt gut drauf auf, genauso auf eure Familie und Freunde, denn einsam bleibt man auch nicht gesund.

Es ist die geistige Pein pur  , sich vorzustellen man ist endlich frei von allen Verpflichtungen, kann sozusagen ein 100% Time Angler an den schönsten erarbeiteten Gewässern werden, und dann versagt die Physis, sei es nur Kniegelenke, Rücken, die Zieloptik oder anderes, und man kann das beste paradisische Angebot nicht mehr wahrnehmen ... 

Von daher


----------



## Andal

Jetzt ist es eh am wichtigsten, dass alle xund bleiben und ggf. wieder werden!


----------



## Slappy

Erste knappe Stunde ohne Biss. 
Da aber auch einer vom Vorstand da ist, bin ich nicht böse drum. Ich weiß nicht wie die zum Release stehen


----------



## Minimax

Oh,
sieh da, was ist mir denn nun ins Haus geschneit?
Ich weiss es beim besten Willen nicht. Nun, noch 2,3Stündchen Homeofficen, und dann darf ich das Packerl öffnen...händereib..
.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh,
> sieh da, was ist mir denn nun ins Haus geschneit?
> Ich weiss es beim besten Willen nicht. Nun, noch 2,3Stündchen Homeofficen, und dann darf ich das Packerl öffnen...händereib..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363774


Wie lustig, ne Kiste  hab ich heute auch bekommen


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Erste knappe Stunde ohne Biss.
> Da aber auch einer vom Vorstand da ist, bin ich nicht böse drum. Ich weiß nicht wie die zum Release stehen
> Anhang anzeigen 363770
> Anhang anzeigen 363771


Du releast ja nicht, du bist nur ungeschickt beim Abhaken... 
Wofür sind die Kanisterbojen?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh,
> sieh da, was ist mir denn nun ins Haus geschneit?
> Ich weiss es beim besten Willen nicht. Nun, noch 2,3Stündchen Homeofficen, und dann darf ich das Packerl öffnen...händereib..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363774


So wie man dich kennt sind das doch sicher wieder Gummifische oder anderes Spin-Boy Zeugs.

@Slappy: Hoffentlich beißt noch was. Am besten, wenn der Cheffe wieder weg ist.  Nach den Bojen wollte ich auch grade fragen.


----------



## Slappy

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wie lustig, ne Kiste  hab ich heute auch bekommen


Ich bekomme heute auch ne Lieferung. Aber ich weiß was drum ist 



Skott schrieb:


> Du releast ja nicht, du bist nur ungeschickt beim Abhaken...
> Wofür sind die Kanisterbojen?


Ja, doof nur das es 2 m bis zum Wasser sind... 

Die Bojen markieren die Stelle wo im Sommer die Sprenkler sind


Ein Biss gab es an der Schwinge. Leider nicht verwandelt


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei mir kam gerade ein winziges Päckchen an.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Total genial die Dinger. Nicht nur kann man die montierte Rolle einfach auf dem Boden ablegen, man kann auch den Haken einhängen oder die Schnur zwischen den beiden Gummis fixieren.
Für den Friedfischer vielleicht entbehrlich - für den Spinnfischer aber wirklich super praktisch.. .


----------



## skyduck

Mensch wenn ich euch alle so sehe am Wasser würde ich auch echt gerne mal los. Leider warte ich auf die Post vom Verein mit der aktuellen Karte. Echt Mist dieses Jahr. Zu Fuß bin ich in 2 Minuten am Vereinsheim aber da lassen sie keinen rein (aus verständlichen Gründen natürlich) . Es sträubt sich alles  in mir für 7 Euro online eine Tageskarte für meine Vereinsstrecke und wahrscheinlich für 2 bis 3 Stunden zu kaufen. Aber wenn weiter so schöne Bilder kommen bricht der Widerstand wohl irgendwann zusammen.
Petri an alle die draußen sind sei es mit oder ohne Erfolg !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh,
> sieh da, was ist mir denn nun ins Haus geschneit?
> Ich weiss es beim besten Willen nicht. Nun, noch 2,3Stündchen Homeofficen, und dann darf ich das Packerl öffnen...händereib..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363774


Eigentlich schon viel zu kurz für viel Adrenalin ,
also ich tippe mal auf Stativ oder Telerute ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei mir kam gerade ein winziges Päckchen an.
> 
> Total genial die Dinger. Nicht nur kann man die montierte Rolle einfach auf dem Boden ablegen, man kann auch den Haken einhängen oder die Schnur zwischen den beiden Gummis fixieren.
> Für den Friedfischer vielleicht entbehrlich - für den Spinnfischer aber wirklich super praktisch.. .


Wär ein ordentlicher Topflappen  , dickes Handtuch  oder sowas nicht viel günstiger und noch schonender auf böse Stein mit nur schiefen Flächen !?
An Talsperrensteinpackungen in alpiner Art hab ich einfach das ganze mitgeführte Futteral zu Ablage genutzt, für hochmobil ist das natürlich nichts.
Ansonsten könnte man von den Watfischern die Rutentrageverankerung am Körper kopieren, muss nicht gleich 'ne ganz Watbüx zum Reinstecken sein.
Muss mir da mal was für Gürtel oder so ausdenken ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> Da aber auch einer vom Vorstand da ist, bin ich nicht böse drum. Ich weiß nicht wie die zum Release stehen


(geschickt) fragen kostet doch nichts ...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wär ein ordentlicher Topflappen  , dickes Handtuch oder sowas nicht viel günstiger und noch schonender auf böse Stein mit nur schiefen Flächen !?


Nee - das wäre vorallem unhandlicher und Haken oder Vorfach einhängen stelle ich mir bei nem Topflappen auch etwas frickeliger vor...
Die Dinger wiegen und kosten nur wenig, verbessern das Handling aber deutlich; so schlägt beim trotting nicht ständig die Montage gegen die Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Einmal um die Rute (Längsachse) herumschlagen und dann einhaken hilft meist auch. 
In der Tat, das kann bei längeren Ruten sehr stören.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei mir kam gerade ein winziges Päckchen an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363782
> 
> Total genial die Dinger. Nicht nur kann man die montierte Rolle einfach auf dem Boden ablegen, man kann auch den Haken einhängen oder die Schnur zwischen den beiden Gummis fixieren.
> Für den Friedfischer vielleicht entbehrlich - für den Spinnfischer aber wirklich super praktisch.. .





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wär ein ordentlicher Topflappen  , dickes Handtuch  oder sowas nicht viel günstiger und noch schonender auf böse Stein mit nur schiefen Flächen !?



Die sind mir vor einiger Zeit beim Surfen auch mal aufgefallen, und ich muss sagen, ich finde sie gerade aus Roving-Perspektive garnicht uninteressant.
Eben um auch mal an zerklüftete Stelle ohne Bankstick ablegen zu können mit freiem Abzug, oder auch zum Transport, von Stelle zu Stelle ohne das die Montage dauernd gegen den Blank klappert.
Stell ich mit schon praktisch und nützlich vor.


----------



## Tobias85

#Köder-/Futtersiebe

Bisher feuchte ich mein Futter mit so einer Blumenspritze an und rühre alle paar Spritzer, was mich zwar vor Klumpen bewahrt, aber gleichzeitig natürlich maximal aufwändig ist. Daher sollen jetzt Futtersiebe her. Gleichzeitig möchte ich damit auch Maden und Pinkys vom Sägemehl befreien und sie mal durchkrabbeln lassen, um die guten von den Schluffen zu trennen.

Askari hat Siebe mit 2 mm und 4 mm Maschenweite für jeweils nen Zehner drin. Reichen 4mm, damit Maden da noch anständig durchkrabbeln können? Fürs Futter sollte das ja locker reichen. Andernorts kostet ein einzelnes Sieb meist an die 30€, die Ersparnis im Vergleich zu nem 6 mm-Sieb eines anderen Anbieters ist also schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee - das wäre vorallem unhandlicher und Haken oder Vorfach einhängen stelle ich mir bei nem Topflappen auch etwas frickeliger vor...
> Die Dinger wiegen und kosten nur wenig, verbessern das Handling aber deutlich; so schlägt beim trotting nicht ständig die Montage gegen die Rute.


Alleine weil die Dinger hier die wenigsten kennen, sind sie es wert, sie anzuschrauben.


----------



## Tobias85

@rhinefisher @Minimax, habt ihr mal einen Link zu den Dingern?


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> #Köder-/Futtersiebe
> 
> Bisher feuchte ich mein Futter mit so einer Blumenspritze an und rühre alle paar Spritzer, was mich zwar vor Klumpen bewahrt, aber gleichzeitig natürlich maximal aufwändig ist. Daher sollen jetzt Futtersiebe her. Gleichzeitig möchte ich damit auch Maden und Pinkys vom Sägemehl befreien und sie mal durchkrabbeln lassen, um die guten von den Schluffen zu trennen.
> 
> Askari hat Siebe mit 2 mm und 4 mm Maschenweite für jeweils nen Zehner drin. Reichen 4mm, damit Maden da noch anständig durchkrabbeln können? Fürs Futter sollte das ja locker reichen. Andernorts kostet ein einzelnes Sieb meist an die 30€, die Ersparnis im Vergleich zu nem 6 mm-Sieb eines anderen Anbieters ist also schon ne Hausnummer.


Weiter rühren und für die Maden den "Kleinen Durchschlag" von Tupperware. Kompakter geht es kaum.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Alleine weil die Dinger hier die wenigsten kennen, sind sie es wert, sie anzuschrauben.


"Was ist das?"
"Es ist rot!"
"Und was macht es?"
"Es steht ab!"


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @rhinefisher @Minimax, habt ihr mal einen Link zu den Dingern?


Klar.. .








						Gomexus Angelrollen Ständer für Die Shimano Stradic CI4+ Stella 2500 Rollen 48mm  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Gomexus Angelrollen Ständer für Die Shimano Stradic CI4+ Stella 2500 Rollen 48mm bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						Gomexus Reel Stand 48mm with Light Sticker for Most Shimano and Some Daiwa Spinning Reels
					

【Protect Reels】Avoid your reels coming into direct contact with the ground ，resistant to seawater corrosion；Designed for luya hook,there is a place to set your luya. Reel Stand inside can put light stick and counters. It will let your reel more attractive when you fishing at night and the...



					gomexusgroup.com


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Weiter rühren und für die Maden den "Kleinen Durchschlag" von Tupperware. Kompakter geht es kaum.


Für 1 kg Futter brauche ich bei der Methode mindestens ne halbe Stunde - ohne die Zeit, die es zwischendurch ggf. nochmal zieht. Das ist mir wirklich massiv zu viel Zeit (ich bin schließlich faul) und die investiere ich künftig lieber zusätzlich ins Angeln als ins Anrühren. Daher kommen die Siebe sowieso ins Haus.


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomexus Angelrollen Ständer für Die Shimano Stradic CI4+ Stella 2500 Rollen 48mm  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Gomexus Angelrollen Ständer für Die Shimano Stradic CI4+ Stella 2500 Rollen 48mm bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomexus Reel Stand 48mm with Light Sticker for Most Shimano and Some Daiwa Spinning Reels
> 
> 
> 【Protect Reels】Avoid your reels coming into direct contact with the ground ，resistant to seawater corrosion；Designed for luya hook,there is a place to set your luya. Reel Stand inside can put light stick and counters. It will let your reel more attractive when you fishing at night and the...
> 
> 
> 
> gomexusgroup.com


Merci! Leider für meine Daiwa Ninja nicht passend


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @rhinefisher @Minimax, habt ihr mal einen Link zu den Dingern?


Ich kenne die Dinger unter dem Namen "Reel Stands" für Daiwa oder Shimano, habe aber keinen Überblick über Hersteller, Sortrn, Vertreiber.

Edit: hoppla zu Spät


----------



## hester

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomexus Angelrollen Ständer für Die Shimano Stradic CI4+ Stella 2500 Rollen 48mm  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Gomexus Angelrollen Ständer für Die Shimano Stradic CI4+ Stella 2500 Rollen 48mm bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomexus Reel Stand 48mm with Light Sticker for Most Shimano and Some Daiwa Spinning Reels
> 
> 
> 【Protect Reels】Avoid your reels coming into direct contact with the ground ，resistant to seawater corrosion；Designed for luya hook,there is a place to set your luya. Reel Stand inside can put light stick and counters. It will let your reel more attractive when you fishing at night and the...
> 
> 
> 
> gomexusgroup.com


Was es nicht alles gibt, Wahnsinn .


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Leider für meine Daiwa Ninja nicht passend


Gibt es bestimmt - einfach mal anfragen..!
Es gibt ja noch andere Hersteller.. .


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Für 1 kg Futter brauche ich bei der Methode mindestens ne halbe Stunde - ohne die Zeit, die es zwischendurch ggf. nochmal zieht. Das ist mir wirklich massiv zu viel Zeit (ich bin schließlich faul) und die investiere ich künftig lieber zusätzlich ins Angeln als ins Anrühren. Daher kommen die Siebe sowieso ins Haus.


So zärtlich gehe ich mit dem Futter nicht um. 

Aber ich will dir die Siebe auch nicht ausreden. Es sollte nur eine Alternative beschreiben.

# Reel Stands

Die Gewinde der Halteschrauben, b.z.w. der Abdeckköpfe, sind erstaunlich gleich - meistens jedenfalls. Da passt auch oft, was laut Papierform nicht passen soll.


----------



## Slappy

So. 2. Tag angeln in 2021 und diesmal als Franzose Heim. 
Das Vorstandsmitglied mit Sohn haben aber doch gefangen und fühlten sich gezwungen sich an die Regeln zu halten. Könnte mir vorstellen das die eventuell die Schleien zurück gesetzt hätten wäre ich nicht da gewesen. 
4 Fische haben die gefangen. 1 Forelle und 3 Schleien um die 30cm. Schade um die Schönheiten. Gebissen haben die ca 5-10cm auftreiben auf Wurm/Mais. Jetzt brauch ich Würmer.


----------



## Slappy

Achso, die Lieferung.....

Tadaaaa


----------



## phirania

Slappy schrieb:


> Achso, die Lieferung.....
> 
> Tadaaaa
> Anhang anzeigen 363794


Hör ma...
Machst du einen Futterladen auf ?


----------



## Andal

phirania schrieb:


> Hör ma...
> Machst du einen Futterladen auf ?


Geh... ich kenne Leute, die das an 1 Tag verfischen und immer noch jammern, dass es wenig war.


----------



## yukonjack

Slappy schrieb:


> Achso, die Lieferung.....
> 
> Tadaaaa
> Anhang anzeigen 363794


den ganzen Kram inne Wanne kippen, gut durchmischen und due hast ein Topfutter und setzt dich damit von den anderen Anglern ab.


----------



## Slappy

phirania schrieb:


> Machst du einen Futterladen auf ?


Nö... 


Andal schrieb:


> Geh... ich kenne Leute, die das an 1 Tag verfischen und immer noch jammern, dass es wenig war.


Korrekt. Z. B. @Fantastic Fishing . Schaut doch einfach mal zig Seiten zurück was der so bestellt 
Die sind nur zum testen. 



yukonjack schrieb:


> den ganzen Kram inne Wanne kippen, gut durchmischen und due hast ein Topfutter und setzt dich damit von den anderen Anglern ab.


Das, könnte klappen.... Aber nein, so viel auf einmal ist nicht gut. Da kippt der Weiher noch


----------



## Tobias85

Schleien, jetzt noch? Hmm, ich darf auch an so nem kleinen Teich voller Schleien, vielleicht sollte man da auch nochmal hin. Viel Platz zum ausweichen haben  die ja nicht.



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Dinger unter dem Namen "Reel Stands" für Daiwa oder Shimano, habe aber keinen Überblick über Hersteller, Sortrn, Vertreiber.
> 
> Edit: hoppla zu Spät


Merci, mit der Info hab ich sie dann noch finden können, wenn auch bisher ohne diese praktischen Gummis. Hatte die so als Schnurclip dann angedacht, muss ich noch etwas weitersuchen.



Andal schrieb:


> Aber ich will dir die Siebe auch nicht ausreden. Es sollte nur eine Alternative beschreiben.


Ich weiß doch, du bist da eben Pragmatiker durch und durch.


----------



## rustaweli

So, war kurz Dicköpflis und Barben suchen. Zwar Friedfische, aber nicht ükellike. Nächstes Mal berichte ich im Nachbarthread, aber da derweil das Traffic leicht hinkt...
Heute war es einfach ein traumhafter Schneidertag im Ganzen gesehen. 
Anbei - weisse Weihnacht nach meinem religiösen Kalender.
Im Schnee ging es los.





Nach ein bißl Fahrt war es aber eher nass statts verschneit. Ich versuchte mein Glück an mehreren Spots.












Natürlich gehörten auch Fußmärsche dazu.




Dann kam ich zu einem Graben, welcher überstiegen gehörte um weiter Strecke zu machen. Sieht schmaler aus als er war. Hm, den Stamm nehmen und naße Füße riskieren, oder zurück? Trockenen Fußes mit Umfunktionierung des Keschers geschafft.




Auf meine Topgaranten ging jedoch nichts. Eigentlich ein Zeichen das man Heim kann. Dann kam mir Minimax und mein Notpäckle in den Sinn. Also ein paar schleudern Mais rein, umbauen, Mais auf leichten Jig, werfen, treiben lassen, stoppen, treiben lassen, zurück schleifen/faulenzen. 




Es sollte eben nicht sein. Aber es war wunderschön an dem tollen Wasser bei bester Luft.
Daheim angekommen die Family eingesackt plus Schlitten und ab in den Garten.













Mehr als ausgeglichen nach solch Bildern und genialem Tag beginnt bald der 2. Weihnachtsschmaus.




Geniesst die Zeit und das Leben, werte Ükel!
Schöne Woche Euch noch aus dem Süden!


----------



## Minimax

@Slappy, @rustaweli,
Egal ob Franzose oder Schneider, schön dass ihr am Wasser wart und vielen Dank für Eure tollen Berichte.
Es wäre leicht, in dieser unwirtlichen Zeit daheim zu bleiben, wenn hier nicht ständig immer inspirierende Berichtw gepostet werden, ob mit Fisch oder ohne, die einen dann doch ans Wasset treiben!


----------



## hester

Sehr schön, leider klappts halt nicht immer. Bei uns hier ist es nur naß und ungemütlich, Uäh


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und ich bin ja noch die Auflösung zu meinem geheimnisvollen Paket schuldig.
Es enthielt zwei Specialist Tripods von Cygnet, die ich als Ersatz für mein altes Flohmarkt Schätzchen geordert hatte aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen die @geomas damit gemacht hat. Irgendwie süss, wie die Firma das Greys-Logo und -Schriftzug optisch imitiert hat. Haben jeweils ca. 22 Gold gekostet, also finanziell kein Bein(hahaha)Bruch und ganz sicher angemessen.




Ich kann diesen Eindruck bestätigen, sind ok verarbeitet, sehen wirklich arxxxcool aus und ausserdem steht auf der Packung "Specialist". Kein Vergleich zu den Askariteilen, die ich hier auch nur erwähne um ihre Unbrauchbarkeit zu betonen.
Besonders wichtig für meine leichte, mobile Angelei ist das geringe Packmass, das meinem Oldie in nichts nachsteht, aber als besonderes Schmankerl haben die Cygnets Telebeinchen die meinem Fehlen- das habe ich oft bitterlich vermisst.
. Oben meine aktuelle Tasche, ganz links meine Mittelsäule,, die das Mass in der Länge noch etwas erhöht (muss ich auch mal austauschen), daneben mein altes -dem schon eine der Beinchenspitzen fehlt- rechts die beiden Cygnets.





Jetzt kommt leider das grosse Aber: Auch die Cygnets lassen sich nicht gänzlich Flachmachen (Ihr könnt lachen, aber oftmals brauche ich einen sehr hohen Beinwinkel). Für mich kein Killerkriterium, aber doch aus verschiedenen Gründen in der Praxis .sehr wichtig:




Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt im Vergleich wäre das Zentralteil aus Plastik, da ist bei meinem Oldie noch alles aus Metall und nachziehbaren Schrauben.
Daher habe ich mich zu einer kleinen Hybrisisierung entschlossen, sieht zwar nicht mehr ganz so cool aus, aber nun habe ich ein Tripodium, das alle meine Forderungen erfüllt, und zusätzlich noch Telebeinchen hat und so nun ein wahrhaftes Spezial-Minimax-Tripod ist.




Ich bin sehr happy!
Hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Slappy: Das ist ja ne anständige Husche, die Du Dir da hast kommen lassen. Aber wenn ich da in meine Futterschublade schau, kann ich da mithalten. 
@Minimax: Glückwunsch zu den Tripods. Halbwegs stabil sehen sie ja aus. 
@rustaweli: Das nenne ich mal Winter! Von Schneemännern sind wir hier im Norden noch weit entfernt., außer die Karpfenangler natürlich. Für den Mais am Jighaken hast Du Dir auf jeden Fall den Innovationspreis verdient. Diese Kombi habe ich noch nie gesehen. 
Ach so, bei mir ist auch noch ein Paket im Zulauf. UPS kündigte es heute den dritten Tag in Folge an, hat aber jetzt schon wieder ne Mail geschickt, dass es morgen kommen soll. Der Lockdown hat die Paketdienst vermutlich schwer ins Schleudern gebracht. Wenn es denn irgendwann bei mir eintrifft, lade ich Euch natürlich auch zum Unboxing und den dazugehörigen entschuldigenden Erklärungen ein. Ich hoffe Ihr seit jetzt alle neugierig geworden.


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> Weiter rühren und für die Maden den "Kleinen Durchschlag" von Tupperware. Kompakter geht es kaum.


Welchen meinst du da genau? Finde hier so einen der schimpft sich Goldregen ? Wenn so ein kleiner für Maden passen würde wäre das was für mich... hat @geomas  nicht auch mal was von einen kleinen Sieb geschrieben?


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Welchen meinst du da genau? Finde hier so einen der schimpft sich Goldregen ? Wenn so ein kleiner für Maden passen würde wäre das was für mich... hat @geomas  nicht auch mal was von einen kleinen Sieb geschrieben?


Wie das Ding heute heisst, weiss ich nicht. Meiner ist gut 20 Jahre alt, gelb und knappe 25 cm im Durchmesser, aber perfekt um Maden vom Sägleim zu trennen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Goldregen ist heute lila, ansonsten ist das @Andal Sieb.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig möchte ich damit auch Maden und Pinkys vom Sägemehl befreien und sie mal durchkrabbeln lassen, um die guten von den Schluffen zu trennen.





Andal schrieb:


> Weiter rühren und für die Maden den "Kleinen Durchschlag" von Tupperware. Kompakter geht es kaum.


#Maden
#Lean times in Lankhmar

Habe heute mal ein paar lokale Händler bezüglich Maden angerufen, ob da nicht was gehen könnte hinsichtlich schneller Übergabe zwischen Tür und Angel in finsterer Nacht, klar was ich meine.
Diejenigen, die ich telefonisch erreichen konnte wären bereit, das Problem ist aber anders gelagert (eigentlich nicht überraschend): Es gibt keine Maggothen mehr, und Nachschub wurde nicht geliefert bzw. bestellt (wozu auch?). Würmer dito.
Grossraum B. Ist also madenlos. Habe aber einen Tip hinsichtlich einer Tierfutterhandlung, mal sehen.
Online Recherche ergab, das auch die Maden-Versender-Shops inzwischen alle nen Warnhinweis  haben das es keine Sicherheit für Lieferung gibt.
Yo, ich hab noch orntlich aktive Caster. Ich überlege, die zu Prächtigen Brummfliegen auszubrüten, und diesen dann eine leckere Hühnerbrust oder ein Stück Rind als Hochzeitskuchen zur Verfügung zu stellen- dann würde sich der Kreis schließen.


----------



## Tobias85

Versuchs doch mal über die von @geomas erwähnten proinsects.com, die sollen ja gut gewesen sein. Vielleicht kann er ja noch sagen, wie lange der Versand nach Rostock gebraucht hat. Die haben keine Warnhinweise bezüglich des Versands und sitzen ja nur 13km von mir. Alle Pakete/Päckchen, die ich zuletzt bekommen oder versendet habe, kamen bisher binnen eines Tages an (naja, bis auf das _Express_-Wichtelpaket). 

Ich vermute auch, dass mein Händler die von dort bezieht, da er nur ein paar hundert Meter weiter sitzt. In dem Fall kann ich die Top-Qualität der Ware nur unterstreichen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, war kurz Dicköpflis und Barben suchen. Zwar Friedfische, aber nicht ükellike. Nächstes Mal berichte ich im Nachbarthread, aber da derweil das Traffic leicht hinkt...
> Heute war es einfach ein traumhafter Schneidertag im Ganzen gesehen.
> Anbei - weisse Weihnacht nach meinem religiösen Kalender.
> Im Schnee ging es los.
> Anhang anzeigen 363796
> 
> 
> Nach ein bißl Fahrt war es aber eher nass statts verschneit. Ich versuchte mein Glück an mehreren Spots.
> Anhang anzeigen 363797
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363798
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363799
> 
> Natürlich gehörten auch Fußmärsche dazu.
> Anhang anzeigen 363800
> 
> Dann kam ich zu einem Graben, welcher überstiegen gehörte um weiter Strecke zu machen. Sieht schmaler aus als er war. Hm, den Stamm nehmen und naße Füße riskieren, oder zurück? Trockenen Fußes mit Umfunktionierung des Keschers geschafft.
> Anhang anzeigen 363801
> 
> Auf meine Topgaranten ging jedoch nichts. Eigentlich ein Zeichen das man Heim kann. Dann kam mir Minimax und mein Notpäckle in den Sinn. Also ein paar schleudern Mais rein, umbauen, Mais auf leichten Jig, werfen, treiben lassen, stoppen, treiben lassen, zurück schleifen/faulenzen.
> Anhang anzeigen 363802
> 
> Es sollte eben nicht sein. Aber es war wunderschön an dem tollen Wasser bei bester Luft.
> Daheim angekommen die Family eingesackt plus Schlitten und ab in den Garten.
> Anhang anzeigen 363803
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363804
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363805
> 
> Mehr als ausgeglichen nach solch Bildern und genialem Tag beginnt bald der 2. Weihnachtsschmaus.
> Anhang anzeigen 363806
> 
> Geniesst die Zeit und das Leben, werte Ükel!
> Schöne Woche Euch noch aus dem Süden!



Klasse Bilderstrecke 
Einen schönen Obstgarten hast du da. mit Mispeln sogar......sieht man ned alle Tage.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Geh... ich kenne Leute, die das an 1 Tag verfischen und immer noch jammern, dass es wenig war.



18kg? Das kann man am Rhein ganz locker in 4 Stunden verfüttern.
Da ich den Futterorgien aber weitestgehend entsagt habe, komme ich damit ungefähr ein Jahr hin..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich benötige für vier Stunden Feedern ein halbes Kg Grundfutter. In großen Flüssen wie der Elbe kann es schon mal ein kg werden, dann ist aber auch wirklich Schluss!
Momentan lese ich ein Buch über modernes Karpfenangeln. Darin kam ein Gastautor zu Wort, der im Rahmen einer mehrtägigen Futterkampagne schon mal bis zu 50 kg Boilies täglich versenkt. Mal abgesehen von den Kosten kann das auch in großen Gewässern für die Gewässerhygiene nicht gut sein!


----------



## hester

Ein ehemaliges Vorstandsmitglied unseres Vereins hat sich mal damit gebrüstet, an einem Wochenende an irgendeinem französischen Karpfengewässer 300 !! kg , in Worten dreihundert kg Boilies verdonnert zu haben. Unfassbar, da kommen die armen Fische nur noch zum Rülpsen an die Oberfläche.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



hester schrieb:


> 300 !! kg , in Worten dreihundert kg Boilies




In der Karpfenszene dienen diese Futtermengen anscheinend nicht nur zum Anlocken, sondern auch zur Steigerung der Fischgewichte.  Bei uns in der Gegend ist Vorfüttern mittlerweile fast überall verboten und die tägliche Futtermenge auf ca. 1-2 kg pro Angler begrenzt.

Ist aber wie so oft, viele halten sich dran, andere nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja, wie gesagt , habe ich auch schon lange damit aufgehört.
Es gab halt früher dermaßen viele und große Brassen im Rhein, da war ein Kilo in wenigen Minuten gefressen.
Entsprechend groß waren die verwendeten "Rattenfallen".. .
Mittlerweile langt mir 1 kg pro Angelausflug ganz locker - im Stillwasser komme ich meist mit einem halben Pfund gut hin.
Im Käseland darf man auch garnicht mehr als 1 kg dabei haben, was ich persöhnlich sehr begrüße.
Dieses Boili verklappen geht garnicht....


----------



## rustaweli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Klasse Bilderstrecke
> Einen schönen Obstgarten hast du da. mit Mispeln sogar......sieht man ned alle Tage.


Danke! Gut erkannt die Mispeln! Nebenan ist noch ein Garten von uns, aber den nehmen wir rein für Gemüse und ein paar Erdbeeren. Im Gartenleben stehen dieses Jahr auch noch einige Arbeiten und Experimente an. Ein mittlerweile vorhandener Räucherofen wird hingebracht. Eventuell ein Trockenschrank gebaut. Ein Toilettenhäuschen für eine Trockentoilette wird mit Sohnemann selbst von A-Z gebaut. Hinzu kommt noch eine Erdgrillstelle rein für große Schaschlikspieße. Im Gemüsegarten werden Experimente gegen Schnecken laufen. Werde mal einen Schneckenzaun aufstellen und schauen ob er echt was bringt.
@Wuemmehunter , danke, aber leider nicht meine Lorbeeren. So mancher ist damit erfolgreich auf Friedfische, so auch mit UL auf Brassen, Rotaugen/Federn, Karpfen... Ob Creature oder kleine Nymphen. Schon Wahnsinn! 

Hab ein neues Gespinst im Kopf und würde gern dazu Eure Meinung hören. Geht um den gestrigen Abschnitt. Den hätte ich gern als reinen Erholungsort. Kein großes Gerödel, keine Kg an Futter, möglichst allround auf alles. Denke da an Maden oder Würmer. Durch die Steine mag ich aber nicht komplett auf Grund gehen. Nicht das die Köder "versteckt" liegen. Dachte da an eine leichte Feeder und eine Art Forellenmontage. Bodentaster als Blei, Vorfach mit Pilotkugel und gut. Bisserkennung über die Feederspitze. Beißen könnten Weißfische, Barben, Döbel, Forellen, vielleicht selten Karpfen.
Sollte doch auch funktionieren, oder? Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler zwecks Montage?

PS: Wo ist eigentlich @geomas ?


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 18kg? Das kann man am Rhein ganz locker in 4 Stunden verfüttern.
> Da ich den Futterorgien aber weitestgehend entsagt habe, komme ich damit ungefähr ein Jahr hin..


Das sag ich doch. 1 kg pro Tag. Alles andere wird dann MIR zu viel.


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich benötige für vier Stunden Feedern ein halbes Kg Grundfutter. In großen Flüssen wie der Elbe kann es schon mal ein kg werden, dann ist aber auch wirklich Schluss!
> Momentan lese ich ein Buch über modernes Karpfenangeln. Darin kam ein Gastautor zu Wort, der im Rahmen einer mehrtägigen Futterkampagne schon mal bis zu 50 kg Boilies täglich versenkt. Mal abgesehen von den Kosten kann das auch in großen Gewässern für die Gewässerhygiene nicht gut sein!


10 kg sind, wenn man sie nicht einfach per Boot auskippt, eine ganze Menge. Aber mit Bedacht und an frequentierten Plätzen eingesetzt, noch keine Menge, wo man sich die verbliebenen Haare raufen muss. Auch 50 kg wären nach m.M. an einem Fluss, wie dem Po noch kein Problem - ausser eben dem Geldeinsatz  bei solchen Aktionen.

Mit 18 kg käme ich als ausgesprochen fauler Angler vermutlich ein Jahr aus. Ein ehemaliger Chef meinte mal, er stünde sehr auf faule Mitarbeiter, weil die keinen Handschlag zu viel täten, um gesteckte Ziele zu erreichen. Das wäre maximale Effizienz.


----------



## hester

Mach ich auch öfter, mit künstlicher Made oder Mais den Köder auftreiben lassen, wenn manchmal sonst nix geht. Funktioniert gut auf Brassen und Plötz.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Gut erkannt die Mispeln! Nebenan ist noch ein Garten von uns, aber den nehmen wir rein für Gemüse und ein paar Erdbeeren. Im Gartenleben stehen dieses Jahr auch noch einige Arbeiten und Experimente an. Ein mittlerweile vorhandener Räucherofen wird hingebracht. Eventuell ein Trockenschrank gebaut. Ein Toilettenhäuschen für eine Trockentoilette wird mit Sohnemann selbst von A-Z gebaut. Hinzu kommt noch eine Erdgrillstelle rein für große Schaschlikspieße. Im Gemüsegarten werden Experimente gegen Schnecken laufen. Werde mal einen Schneckenzaun aufstellen und schauen ob er echt was bringt.
> @Wuemmehunter , danke, aber leider nicht meine Lorbeeren. So mancher ist damit erfolgreich auf Friedfische, so auch mit UL auf Brassen, Rotaugen/Federn, Karpfen... Ob Creature oder kleine Nymphen. Schon Wahnsinn!
> 
> Hab ein neues Gespinst im Kopf und würde gern dazu Eure Meinung hören. Geht um den gestrigen Abschnitt. Den hätte ich gern als reinen Erholungsort. Kein großes Gerödel, keine Kg an Futter, möglichst allround auf alles. Denke da an Maden oder Würmer. Durch die Steine mag ich aber nicht komplett auf Grund gehen. Nicht das die Köder "versteckt" liegen. Dachte da an eine leichte Feeder und eine Art Forellenmontage. Bodentaster als Blei, Vorfach mit Pilotkugel und gut. Bisserkennung über die Feederspitze. Beißen könnten Weißfische, Barben, Döbel, Forellen, vielleicht selten Karpfen.
> Sollte doch auch funktionieren, oder? Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler zwecks Montage?
> 
> PS: Wo ist eigentlich @geomas ?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Gut erkannt die Mispeln! Nebenan ist noch ein Garten von uns, aber den nehmen wir rein für Gemüse und ein paar Erdbeeren. Im Gartenleben stehen dieses Jahr auch noch einige Arbeiten und Experimente an. Ein mittlerweile vorhandener Räucherofen wird hingebracht. Eventuell ein Trockenschrank gebaut. Ein Toilettenhäuschen für eine Trockentoilette wird mit Sohnemann selbst von A-Z gebaut. Hinzu kommt noch eine Erdgrillstelle rein für große Schaschlikspieße. Im Gemüsegarten werden Experimente gegen Schnecken laufen. Werde mal einen Schneckenzaun aufstellen und schauen ob er echt was bringt.



Interessante Projekte.
Bei uns im Garten steht heuer ein neuer Zaun an und der Brunnen gehört wider gesäubert. Was ich heuer anpflanze ist noch nciht sicher, die Rocoto sind schon mal gekeimt und wachsen vor sich hin. Paar Chilis werd ich sicherlich wider anpflanzen, Havanero und Carapaita sicherlich.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich erstmals Tabak, schöne Pflanzen sinds geworden und die getrockneten Blätter werden heuer zur Läuse Bekämpfung eingesetzt


----------



## rustaweli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Interessante Projekte.
> Bei uns im Garten steht heuer ein neuer Zaun an und der Brunnen gehört wider gesäubert. Was ich heuer anpflanze ist noch nciht sicher, die Rocoto sind schon mal gekeimt und wachsen vor sich hin. Paar Chilis werd ich sicherlich wider anpflanzen, Havanero und Carapaita sicherlich.
> Letztes Jahr hatte ich erstmals Tabak, schöne Pflanzen sinds geworden und die getrockneten Blätter werden heuer zur Läuse Bekämpfung eingesetzt


Chili klingt super! Ziehst Du da selbst und läßt keimen, oder pflanzt Du vom Topf? Muß auch schnellstens Paprika keimen lassen, ist Zeit. Blöd nur das alles zu hat und ich die Tage bestellen muß. Aber Tabak hat auch was. Nach der Ernte dann genüsslich in der Pfeife die Abendstunden im Garten oder am Wasser geniessen.


----------



## rustaweli

hester schrieb:


> Mach ich auch öfter, mit künstlicher Made oder Mais den Köder auftreiben lassen, wenn manchmal sonst nix geht. Funktioniert gut auf Brassen und Plötz.


Danke!
Treiben Kunstmais/made auch noch bei Strömung gut auf? Also in Verbindung mit anderen Ködern?


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber Tabak hat auch was. Nach der Ernte dann genüsslich in der Pfeife die Abendstunden im Garten oder am Wasser geniessen.


Das kann, je nach Sorte, aber auch ein sehr herber Genuß werden. Wir haben  es mal versucht. Die Mücken waren weit weg, aber auch der Geschmackssinn.


----------



## kuttenkarl

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke!
> Treiben Kunstmais/made auch noch bei Strömung gut auf? Also in Verbindung mit anderen Ködern?


Styroporkugel geht, einfach mit der Ködernadel aufziehen. Am besten funktionieren die von den Platten auf dem Neubau zur Isolierung des Kellers (größere Kugeln). Nutzen wir zum Forellenangeln mit Tauwurm. Mit einem Spaltblei auf dem Vorfach kann man dann die Tiefe einstellen. Der Tauwurm schwebt dann über Grund und wedelt in der Strömung.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## hester

Wenn die Strömung nicht zu stark ist, oder wie Kuttenkarl sagt mit Styroporkugeln, gibts ja in allen Größen. Bei den Temperaturen würde ich lieber dezent bleiben.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - hoffentlich machen sich die Cygnets in der Praxis ganz gut, modifiziert oder wie aus dem Karton.
Ein „Flachmann-Stativ” hab ich mir aus dem Foto-/Studiosektor improvisiert, aber für fast alle Gegebenheiten hier bei mir taugt das Cygnet wie es ist (für „höher” hab ich das Preston Tripod in Größe Standard und das Compact-River Tripod von Korum).

#siebe
die kleinen neuen Siebe sind von Michael Schlögl, sie sind viel kompakter als die gängigen Siebe (Durchmesser etwa 23cm). Es gibt diese Siebe in 4 Maschen-Sorten. Das Korum Riddle- and Bowl-Set oder wie es sich nennt hat ein relativ grobes Sieb. Die Schlöglschen Siebe passen in das Korum-Teil.
Ein Bild kann ich irgendwann demnächst mal machen.
Der Tupper-Durchschlag ist mir etwas zu feinmaschig zum Maden-durchlaufenlassen. Vermutlich sind die Ost-Maden etwas beleibter als die dürren Krabbler, die unser @Andal benutzt...

#ProInsects oder EasyZoo
Die Pinkies waren einen Tag mit dhl unterwegs. Am 16. versandt, am 17. aus der „Packstehschn” gezogen.


----------



## Andal

Der Tupper Durchschlag soll ja die Maden zurückhalten und nur das Sägemehl durchlassen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> Der Tupper-Durchschlag ist mir etwas zu feinmaschig zum Maden-durchlaufenlassen. Vermutlich sind die Ost-Maden etwas beleibter als die dürren Krabbler, die unser @Andal benutzt...


Hallo,

fürs Maden sieben benutze ich auch ein feines Sieb. Den Einsatz vom Futtereimer nehmen, Sieb einhängen und Maden draufkippen. Maden krabbeln im Sieb herum und die Sägespäne rieseln in die Schüssel.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax

Ich benutz seit jahr und Tag ein einfaches 4mm Sieb zum Maden trennen, mit ner alten Salatschüssel drunter. Ich glaub ich hab den ganzen Vorgang mal irgendwann hier beschrieben.


----------



## geomas

@Andal - ha, danke, das ist des Rätsels Lösung. Ich dachte, Du nutzt den Tupper Durchschlag, um die Maden „durchlaufen zu lassen”. 

Dazu nehme ich ein 4 oder 4,5mm Sieb. Die fitten Maden krabbeln durch das Gitter, die Schluffen und Caster bleiben oben liegen.

Die neuen kleinen Siebe sollen in erster Linie dem Futter-Sieben dienen. Und natürlich lassen sich damit auch die Sägespäne/das Sägemehl von den Maden trennen.


----------



## Tobias85

Futtersiebe sind bestellt, 4mm für die Maden und für das Futter, 2mm um das Winterfutter und LB ganz fein auszusieben. Leider gibts hier zum Wochenende einen kleinen Kälteeinbruch, mal gucken, ob die Fische dann überhaupt noch wollen. Wobei - bei einer Fischart dürfte mir der Frost ja in die Hände spielen...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Leider gibts hier zum Wochenende einen kleinen Kälteeinbruch, mal gucken, ob die Fische dann überhaupt noch wollen. Wobei - bei einer Fischart dürfte mir der Frost ja in die Hände spielen...


Also, bei meinem Gewässer war bei den letzten Expeditionen die angeblich magische 4Grad Grenze deutlich unterschritten, sogar deutlich unter 3Grad (2,irgendwas). Es kamen dennoch regelmäßige Bisse, so, das die kurzen Stunden am Gewässer spannend blieben. Es ist was diese Spezies betrifft also alles drin. Gut, ok, die Bisse waren sehr zaghaft, und die Gegenwehr etwas lahm-verschnupft, aber dennoch.
Andererseits sind bei mir auch die Temperaturen sehr sanft und langsam gesunken, ein plötzliches Absinken könnte den Fischen natürlich die Partylaune verderben.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, bei meinem Gewässer war bei den letzten Expeditionen die angeblich magische 4Grad Grenze deutlich unterschritten, sogar deutlich unter 3Grad (2,irgendwas). Es kamen dennoch regelmäßige Bisse, so, das die kurzen Stunden am Gewässer spannend blieben. Es ist was diese Spezies betrifft also alles drin. Gut, ok, die Bisse waren sehr zaghaft, und die Gegenwehr etwas lahm-verschnupft, aber dennoch.
> Andererseits sind bei mir auch die Temperaturen sehr sanft und langsam gesunken, ein plötzliches Absinken könnte den Fischen natürlich die Partylaune verderben.


Bei uns sind auch schon seit ca. 10 Tagen Temperaturen nur knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt, aber jetzt sollte es nachts auf -4 Grad runtergehen. Da sehe ich bei meinen kleineren Gewässern schon Probleme. Aber die Wetterfrösche haben das inzwischen sowieso schon relativiert. Ich werd einfach mal schauen am Wochenende.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Chili klingt super! Ziehst Du da selbst und läßt keimen, oder pflanzt Du vom Topf? Muß auch schnellstens Paprika keimen lassen, ist Zeit. Blöd nur das alles zu hat und ich die Tage bestellen muß. Aber Tabak hat auch was. Nach der Ernte dann genüsslich in der Pfeife die Abendstunden im Garten oder am Wasser geniessen.



Wenn du Bedarf an Samen hast dann meld dich, eine kleine Auswahl an Samen hab ich mittlerweile gesammelt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Siebe: Guten Morgen Jungs. Bei der Trennung von Maden und Spreu mache ich mir es inzwischen einfach, zumindest wenn etwas Wind geht, was ja bei uns meist der Fall ist. Aus 30 bis 40 cm Höhe wird die Madendose über einer Schüssel ausgeschüttet. Das leichte Spreu weht davon, die saftigen Maden fallen in die Schüssel. Zur Absonderung von Castern oder toten Maden taugt das natürlich nicht, aber da bin ich auch nicht so penibel.


----------



## Andal

Jetzt ist doch tatsächlich der sichtbare Winter am Schicksalsfluss der Deutschen ausgebrochen. Keine geschlossene Schneedecke, aber immerhin hat es den Anschein nach weißem Schimmel über der Landschaft. Jetzt Maden zu sieben halte ich für lässlich. Ich möchte mir ja nicht den unteren Teil des Rückens abfrieren, dort wo er aufgehört hat, einen vornehmen Namen zu führen.


----------



## rustaweli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wenn du Bedarf an Samen hast dann meld dich, eine kleine Auswahl an Samen hab ich mittlerweile gesammelt.


Besten Dank!
Bei Engpässen oder Bedarf werde ich mit Sicherheit darauf zurückkommen!
Anbei, überlege schon unserem Kochtopf nachzueifern und einen Garten Thread ins Leben zu rufen.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #Siebe: Guten Morgen Jungs. Bei der Trennung von Maden und Spreu mache ich mir es inzwischen einfach, zumindest wenn etwas Wind geht, was ja bei uns meist der Fall ist. Aus 30 bis 40 cm Höhe wird die Madendose über einer Schüssel ausgeschüttet. Das leichte Spreu weht davon, die saftigen Maden fallen in die Schüssel. Zur Absonderung von Castern oder toten Maden taugt das natürlich nicht, aber da bin ich auch nicht so penibel.


So einfach und so gut!
Muß man erst einmal darauf kommen.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Besten Dank!
> Bei Engpässen oder Bedarf werde ich mit Sicherheit darauf zurückkommen!
> Anbei, überlege schon unserem Kochtopf nachzueifern und einen Garten Thread ins Leben zu rufen.


Für Disteln, Brennnessel, Ackerwinde und Löwenzahn in Mitten "kultivierter" deutscher Gärten kann ich mit profunden Ratschlägen dienen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> So einfach und so gut!
> Muß man erst einmal darauf kommen.


Als Nordsee-Küstenjunge mit dem Wind weiß man das eben, passiert ja quasi einem automatisch, dass alles leichte im 45Grad Winkel oder flacher fällt! 

Ich habe gestern ein paar Siebe (Draht+Kunststoff) zu 1€ in den Grabbelboxen von Edeka gekauft, typische TEDI Ware sowas. Da kann man auch gucken.
Orginal Tupperware neu ist zu teuer, das sind ja dann eher Fox-Preise ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Für Disteln, Brennnessel, Ackerwinde und Löwenzahn in Mitten "kultivierter" deutscher Gärten kann ich mit profunden Ratschlägen dienen!


Mindestens die große Nessel und der Löwenzahn sind feines allerbestes Nutzgemüse, sofern der Eintrag aus der Umgebung nicht alles versaut.

So Natursalat-grüntechnisch mit plus Vogelmiere, Giersch usw. für die mehrheitlichen Kuriertage zwischen Bratwurst und Schnitzel!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, bei meinem Gewässer war bei den letzten Expeditionen die angeblich magische 4Grad Grenze deutlich unterschritten, sogar deutlich unter 3Grad (2,irgendwas). Es kamen dennoch regelmäßige Bisse, so, das die kurzen Stunden am Gewässer spannend blieben. Es ist was diese Spezies betrifft also alles drin. Gut, ok, die Bisse waren sehr zaghaft, und die Gegenwehr etwas lahm-verschnupft, aber dennoch.
> Andererseits sind bei mir auch die Temperaturen sehr sanft und langsam gesunken, ein plötzliches Absinken könnte den Fischen natürlich die Partylaune verderben.


Das ist aber schnelles Fließwasser, schon Forellenregion, nicht wahr? 
Da gelten andere Gesetze für die Fische, vor allem für ihren höheren Energieverbrauch.


----------



## Minimax

Aaaargh! Biss auf ersten Wurf- Hilflos vergeigt. Jetzt sind die Herrschaften natürlich gespooked!


----------



## Minimax

Füsch in Brrandenburrg!
Sogar ein ganz prachtvoller 46er, sehr schön.
Die 10' Greys Float macht sich prächtig als leichte Bomb, Bisserkennung über Spitze könnte etws besser sein, aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache

Edit brr, keine  weiteren Bisse, und jetzt fängts an zu Schneegrieseln. Ich denke sehr an Rückzug...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @Minimax: Hoffentlich ist es nicht der letzte, bevor die Hauptstadt nicht mehr verlassen werden darf.

Mein seit Tgen erwartetes Paket ist da, Unboxing! Genauer gesagt waren es zwei Pakete. Das eine war lang und schmal und selbst meine Frau hat sofort erraten, da ist ne Angelrute drin-. Richtig, sogar zwei und die beiden Stöcker sind, mit Ausnahme meiner Ruten für die Meeresangelei ziemlich das heftigste, was ich mir je in meinen Rutenwald gepflanzt habe. Ich fische mit meinen Friedfischruten ja in einem Spektrum von 1 bis 2,25 lbs, also relativ zartes Gerät. Jetzt habe ich zwei Ruten mit jeweils 3 lbs und der Dealer meinte, für meine Zwecke sollte ich sogar auf 3,5 lbs gehen, aber das habe ich nicht über mein Herz gebracht. Und solange man nicht 6 oder sogar 8 oz Bleie nicht in erdnahe Umlaufbahnen feuern will, sind 3 lbs schon okay.
Ja, es sind tatsächlich zwei Karpfenruten Fox Horizon3 mit Korkgriffen. Das Gewässer, das ich mit den Prügeln beangeln möchte, ist die Elbe, für die mir mein geliebtes Eheweib ja ne Jahreskarte zum Fest geschenkt hat.  Warum der Schwenk zur Karpfenangelei? Ganz einfach, solange ich noch nicht dort wohne, habe ich ne Anreise von gut 200 km pro Weg. Da fährt man natürlich nicht mal eben nach Feierabend für zwei, drei Stunden hin. Um mein künftiges Hausflüsschen genauer kennenzulernen, plane ich ab März mindestens monatlich einen Wochenendtrip, bei dem auch am Wasser gepennt wird. Und da bietet es sich natürlich an, sich möglicherweise den einen oder anderen Karpfen zu ercampen. Natürlich ohne vorherige Fütteraktionen oder zentnerweises Verklappen von Boilies oder Partikeln. Plan is vielmehr, meine Hakenköder so attraktiv zu gestalten, dass die Fische einfach nicht dran vorbeikommen. Daher auch mein aktuell intensives Einlesen in die Karpfenliteratur. Im anderen Paket waren übrigens die passenden,  mit einem 0,32er Geflecht bespulten Rollen  (Shimano Ultegra XTD 14.000) und ein paar strömungstaugliche Bleie. Damit ist mein für 2021 eingeplantes Tackle-Budget aber auch weitgehend aufgebraucht. 
Das erste gezielte Karpfenexperiment soll allerdings schon vorher an meinem kleinen Wiesenfluss (natürlich mit meinen normalen Ruten) stattfinden. Dort habe ich letztes Jahr vergleichsweise viele Karpfen beim Feedern, bzw. Methodfeedern gefangen und auch das Anangeln letzte Woche hat mit ja den ersten Karpfen des Jahres beschert. Die sollten sich also auch mit Festbleimontagen fangen lassen. Wann genau ich losziehe, weiß ich noch nicht, aber die passenden Köder habe ich gerade zubereitet. Ich habe einen kleine Topf voll Hartmais mit Orangenschalen aufgekochten, anschließend noch einen Schuss Orangenöl hinzugefügt und jetzt soll der duftende Mais erstmal ein paar Tage ziehen, mal sehen, ob die Karpfen das mögen.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mindestens die große Nessel und der Löwenzahn sind feines allerbestes Nutzgemüse, sofern der Eintrag aus der Umgebung nicht alles versaut.
> 
> So Natursalat-grüntechnisch mit plus Vogelmiere, Giersch usw. für die mehrheitlichen Kuriertage zwischen Bratwurst und Schnitzel!


Giersch und Vogelmiere klingt ja ekelhaft... so wie Myrrhe.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> mit einem 0,32er Geflecht bespulten Rollen


Auf Großwaller..??..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein kleiner würde mir mal reichen, immerhin muss ich unter Tränen gestehen, noch nie einen Wels gefangen zu haben, aber in der Elbe soll es welche geben.


----------



## Minimax

So, nach Schneergen und Wind haben mir die Flussgötter nun noch die Verpfeif-Dich-Güster geschickt:   





Gut, ich hab verstanden das ich heute nicht länger am Fluss erwünscht bin, ich breche ab,
Bis später Jungs
Hg
Mini


----------



## hester

Minimax schrieb:


> So, nach Schneergen und Wind haben mir die Flussgötter nun noch die Verpfeif-Dich-Güster geschickt:
> Gut, ich hab verstanden das ich heute nicht länger am Fluss erwünscht bin, ich breche ab,
> Bis später Jungs
> Hg
> Mini


Wow, du bist ja nicht zu bremsen. Glückwunsch zur Güster


----------



## hester

@Wuemmehunter 
Da müssen sich die Karpfen aber warm anziehen, dann wünsche ich die viel Erfolg mit den Karpfen, bei der Ausrüstung kann keiner mehr entkommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein kleiner würde mir mal reichen, immerhin muss ich unter Tränen gestehen, noch nie einen Wels gefangen zu haben, aber in der Elbe soll es welche geben.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Du dir mit diesem Tau ne Menge Strömungswiederstand einhandelst?
Bevor ich gelesen habe, dachte ich die Rolle wäre ne 5500er und selbst da dachte ich schon "wattn Abschleppseil"...
Für nen Zufallswaller hätte warscheinlich auch ne 20er gelangt.
Bis vor wenigen Jahren waren kleine Welse im Rhein eine regelrechte Plage, aber heute fängt man nur noch sehr sehr selten Waller beim Grundangeln.
Jedenfalls klingt dein Plan nach schönen Wochenenden und ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Moni, bei dir läuft mal wieder alles wie immer.  

Soso, @Wuemmehunter, oder müssen wir demnächst dann Wuemme-Hanta schreiben, wenn du dich jetzt auf die dicken Elb-Murmeln einschießt?  Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon auf den ersten Wochenendbericht!


----------



## Slappy

Auf in Runde 3


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist aber schnelles Fließwasser, schon Forellenregion, nicht wahr?
> Da gelten andere Gesetze für die Fische, vor allem für ihren höheren Energieverbrauch.



Eben, richtig, die können sich nicht ausruhen wie im Stillwasser. Ist je nach Wasserstand Wehrdurchfluss und Stelle von moderat bis Weisswasser strömungsmässig alles drin. Heute war der Wasserstand und Durchfluss erneut gestiegen, Luft 1,8Grad, Wasser 2,6.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, @Minimax: Hoffentlich ist es nicht der letzte, bevor die Hauptstadt nicht mehr verlassen werden darf.


Im Moment liegt der Berliner Inzidenzwert noch entfernt von der 200 Grenze, aber ja, man weiss nicht wie die Dinge sich entwickeln. Aber gut, hinfort mit dem unerquicklichen Thema.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mein seit Tgen erwartetes Paket ist da, Unboxing! Genauer gesagt waren es zwei Pakete. Jetzt habe ich zwei Ruten mit jeweils 3 lbs und der Dealer meinte, für meine Zwecke sollte ich sogar auf 3,5 lbs gehen, aber das habe ich nicht über mein Herz gebracht. Und solange man nicht 6 oder sogar 8 oz Bleie nicht in erdnahe Umlaufbahnen feuern will, sind 3 lbs schon okay.
> Ja, es sind tatsächlich zwei Karpfenruten Fox Horizon3 mit Korkgriffen.





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Im anderen Paket waren übrigens die passenden,  mit einem 0,32er Geflecht bespulten Rollen  (Shimano Ultegra XTD 14.000) und ein paar strömungstaugliche Bleie.


Donnerlüttchen, lieber Wuemme, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur schweren Ari.
Neben den Karpfen hab ich wie andere Vorredner da auch gleich an geheime, halbbewusste Welspläne gedacht...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Neben den Karpfen hab ich wie andere Vorredner da auch gleich an geheime, halbbewusste Welspläne gedacht...


Eher halbbewusst, als geheim. Ich würde in der Tat gerne mal einen fangen, aber gezielt habe ich mich mit dem Thema noch nicht auseinandergesetzt.
Erstmal in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten die Elbe besser kennenlernen und dann mal schauen, was so möglich ist.
@Slappy: Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!


----------



## keinangelprofi

Hallo, habe gesehen, dass hier auch einige mit Centerpin fischen. Ich suche eine "Neue" Alipin. Kennt jemand zufällig diese hier?

centerpin new reel (maxcatchfishing.com)

oder kann eine andere empfehlen?  Danke!


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Auf in Runde 3
> Anhang anzeigen 363950



Hau rein und zieh was raus...hoffentlich hält sich der Chef heute fern, dafür die Fische nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> oder kann eine andere empfehlen? Danke!



Exakt dieses Modell fischen hier mehrere Leute:









						49.34€ 10% OFF|CNC GEFRÄSTE ALUMINIUM ZENTRUM PIN CENTREPIN SCHWIMM REEL 113,5 MM 4 1/2 ZOLL LINE GUARD STEELHEAD LACHS TRAB ANGELN|Fishing Reels|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Die ist nicht teuer und absolut brauchbar, sieht sogar ganz schick aus. Musst mal nach einem aktuellen Link zu der suchen, eventuell auch bei ebay. Optisch ist die leicht wiederzuerkennen.


----------



## yukonjack

Wümme schrieb:
Damit ist mein für 2021 eingeplantes Tackle-Budget aber auch weitgehend aufgebraucht
Da reden wir am Ende des Jahres noch mal drüber


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wümme schrieb:
> Damit ist mein für 2021 *eingeplantes* Tackle-Budget aber auch weitgehend aufgebraucht
> Da reden wir am Ende des Jahres noch mal drüber


Jede Planung endet mit dem ersten Schuss.


----------



## yukonjack

Petri an alle Fänger, konnte heute Nachmittag, nach 2Tagen Pause, auch eine Handvoll Rotaugen verhaften. Aber, ganz feines Angeln, die Jungs haben geschluckt und sind schön bei liegen geblieben. Also, Adlerauge sei wachsam.


----------



## Slappy

Petri @Minimax , nicht schlecht. Zum Glück bin ich kein neidischer Typ. 
Nein Spaß. Ich freu mich sehr für dich. Irgendwann spiele ich auch mal in euren Liegen und fange nahezu immer was. Bis dahin entspanne und genieße ich eher. 

@Wuemmehunter da hast dir aber echt mal grobes Werkzeug geholt. Nicht schlecht. Ich hoffe das du die Rute schnell voll Mana bekommst. 


Tja, 2:1 für den Hausweiher. Aber gut. Bei einer Stunde Angelzeit.... Beim letzten mal waren 6 Ruten drin, davon 2 auf Pose. Nach 3 h kamen erst die Bisse. Und der Bub hat gut gefüttert. Alle 20 Minuten wurde nachgelegt. 
Ich hab die Stunde genutzt um 2 Sachen zu testen. Einmal den XL Feederkorb. Test bestanden. Und dann hatte ich von Whish son Bissanzeiger. Glaube u. a. hat Balzer auch so was. Es ist nen kleiner aufsatz der rot blinkt. Bei einem Biss eskaliert er in grün. Gefällt mir recht gut 











Naja. Immerhin ne Stunde frische Luft und echt mal absolute Stille. Das hab ich dank meiner 2 Töchter echt selten. 
Jetzt geht's heim. Morgen den ersten Tag Dienst nach dem Urlaub und Sonntag geht's eventuell mal ans neue Gewässer (Steinheimer Main) um Gummifische zu baden. 

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Tobias85

@Slappy: Ich hab dieses Video gestern gesehen und wollte das mal an unseren beiden flacheren Teichen ausprobieren - werfen und suchen. Dein Teich dürfte sich ja auch nicht soo sehr von einem englischen Commercial unterscheiden. Vielleicht ist das ja auch ne Methode für dich.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax -
> 
> #siebe
> die kleinen neuen Siebe sind von Michael Schlögl, sie sind viel kompakter als die gängigen Siebe (Durchmesser etwa 23cm). Es gibt diese Siebe in 4 Maschen-Sorten. Das Korum Riddle- and Bowl-Set oder wie es sich nennt hat ein relativ grobes Sieb. Die Schlöglschen Siebe passen in das Korum-Teil.
> Ein Bild kann ich irgendwann demnächst mal machen.
> Der Tupper-Durchschlag ist mir etwas zu feinmaschig zum Maden-durchlaufenlassen. Vermutlich sind die Ost-Maden etwas beleibter als die dürren Krabbler, die unser @Andal benutzt...


Hi @geomas ,
taugen die Siebe denn was? Der Preis ist ja recht ambitioniert. Ich suche ne Größe zum Maden durchlaufen lassen, jetzt gibt es ja 3.5 und 5mm. Hast du das mit einen davon schon ausprobiert. Man die Website vom Schlögl ist ja echt brrr. und dann noch per Mail bestellen .

#Maden
abraten kann ich im Moment von Haack. Heute habe ich 2 Liter von denen bekommen leider schon viele tot, verpuppt und matschig bei nur einen Tag Lieferzeit... Werde die mal anschreiben, mal gucken was die sagen.

#Projekte . Ich habe jetzt den Schlüssel für die neue Garage bekommen. Morgen geht der Umzug des Angelzeugs von der Nebengarage los. Endlich genug Platz um alles wiederzufinden.
Dann ist heute ein Päckchen mit einer Auswahl von den  ICS Körben gekommen, die werden bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal getestet. Außerdem kam ein Paket mit dem Transition Opportunist Foldall, wird morgen dann ausgepackt ,begutachtet und vorgestellt. Zur großen Freude lag dann  auch der Brief mit der neuen Gewässererlaubnis im Briefkasten. Wenn das Wetter ein bisschen weniger trüb wäre, würde ich morgen direkt losziehen. Aber so werde ich mich wohl eher der Garage widmen.


----------



## Kneto

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein kleiner würde mir mal reichen, immerhin muss ich unter Tränen gestehen, noch nie einen Wels gefangen zu haben, aber in der Elbe soll es welche geben.


Welche ist gut! Bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt ist seit einigen Jahren das Schonmaß aufgehoben, so muss jeder gefangener Wels entnommen werden. Es ist also mit kapitalen Welsen zu rechnen.


----------



## rhinefisher

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gesehen, dass hier auch einige mit Centerpin fischen. Ich suche eine "Neue" Alipin. Kennt jemand zufällig diese hier?
> 
> centerpin new reel (maxcatchfishing.com)
> 
> oder kann eine andere empfehlen?  Danke!



Nö - aber klingt sehr gut...  
6061er Alu und ABEC 5 Lager lässt hoffen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr gut erklährt wie man im Rhein an Rotaugen kommt.. .


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr schön, herzliches Petri @Minimax !
Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Tackle @Wuemmehunter ! So arg übertrieben finde ich es nun garnicht für einen Strom wie die Elbe. Es wird kein Frequenz Angeln und wenn Karpfen kommen sind die Chancen auf Großkaliber nicht gerade gering und die Absicherung gegen oder für Welse ist da!


----------



## keinangelprofi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nö - aber klingt sehr gut...
> 6061er Alu und ABEC 5 Lager lässt hoffen.. .


Danke. das dachte ich mir auch. Ist schon bestellt. Gibt auch einen 10 $ Gutschein (Google hilft). die 32 EUR ist es mir wert.


----------



## Slappy

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Slappy: Ich hab dieses Video gestern gesehen und wollte das mal an unseren beiden flacheren Teichen ausprobieren - werfen und suchen. Dein Teich dürfte sich ja auch nicht soo sehr von einem englischen Commercial unterscheiden. Vielleicht ist das ja auch ne Methode für dich.


Ich versteh die Jungs echt nicht. Muss mir das noch 3-4 mal anschauen und dann hab ich alles verstanden. Aber das was ich bis jetzt verstanden habe klingt gut. Und ja, das geht bei mir auch recht gut  danke fürs zeigen


----------



## kuttenkarl

Skyduck der Platz in der Garage soll reichen


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
ich trage rasch ein paar Beobachtungen von heute nach.
Eigentlich gibts nichts sonderlich Neues, ich war am Flüsschen und hab wieder mein Ding gemacht, Pegel und Durchfluss erneut gestiegen, Luft 1,8 Wasser 2,6 grad. Grauenhafte Wetter, trübe, nasskalt später Schneegriesel und leichte Böen. Dadurch hab ich auch wesentlich früher abgebrochen. 

Im Vordergrund stand heute der Ersteinsatz des verbesserten Stativs von gestern, sowie der Test der Greys 10' Specialist Float mit der Freams und 18er GTM die ich vor einiger als One-man-one-rod-Kombo mit Allroundkapazitäten vorgestellt hatte, also im Grunde eine zeitgemäße Version der Oldiekombo von neulich. Methode war wie üblich leichte Bomb mit Tulip.
Stativ ist prima, sowohl die Flachwinkelstellung als auch die Ausziehbeinchen waren sehr nützlich um das Stativ schneller und bequemer an dem steilen Ufer mit der unter dem Gras verborgenen Steinpackung aufzustellen, leider ist die Aufnahme etwas unglücklich
	

		
			
		

		
	







Die Greys ist problemlos mit Grundbleien von 10 und 15g zu werfen, auch schön straff und präzise. Die orange Wickelspitze hat sich bei dem trüben Wetter bewährt. Allerdings kann man die straffe Floatspitze nicht so gut gekrümmt spannen wie ne echte Quiver, und auch die Bisserkennung ist etwas kniffliger- die Biegung beim Biss kommt nich aus den ersten Zentimetern, sondern eher insgesamt aus dem ersten halben Meter




Wenn die Bisse in der warmen Jahreszeit wieder entschlossener werden, sollte dies aber kaum noch auffallen. Die Rute ist kräftig, der Johnnie hat Spass gemacht und konnte auch gut vom Ufer weggebosst werden, die Güster war kaum spürbar. Die Kombi bringt einiges auf die Waage, aber gut, dafür muss man nicht damit umgehen wie mit einem rohen Ei.

Der erste Biss kam schön und nicht zu schnell Dank etwas schlafferer Schnur, das vergeigen war sehr ärgerlich: vmtl. war der Haken zu klein und konnte beim Anhieb nicht greifen. Seis drum.
Zweiter Biss etwas später war sehr, sehr schwach, und ehrlich gesagt war der Anhieb eher ne Ahnung als Wissen, aber er saß, und dieser Fisch hat sich auch kräftig gewehrt. Mit 46 ein schöner Fisch für die Stelle, und wohlgenährt. Entschuldigt bitte das blöde Massband im Bild
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der Biss der bereits gezeigten Verpfeif-dich-Güster war dagegen trotz Floatspitze sehr deutlich.
Zu dem miesen Wetter passte ausserdem, das es ansonsten keine weiteren Bisse gab (Der Johnnie hat aber auch viel Alarm am Haken gemacht) und ich heute mehrere Hänger mit Abriss hatte- nicht der beste aller Tage, aber Hauptsache am Wasser und kein Franzose,
herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Hi @geomas ,
> taugen die Siebe denn was? Der Preis ist ja recht ambitioniert. Ich suche ne Größe zum Maden durchlaufen lassen, jetzt gibt es ja 3.5 und 5mm. Hast du das mit einen davon schon ausprobiert. Man die Website vom Schlögl ist ja echt brrr. und dann noch per Mail bestellen .
> 
> #Maden
> abraten kann ich im Moment von Haack. Heute habe ich 2 Liter von denen bekommen leider schon viele tot, verpuppt und matschig bei nur einen Tag Lieferzeit... Werde die mal anschreiben, mal gucken was die sagen.
> 
> #Projekte . Ich habe jetzt den Schlüssel für die neue Garage bekommen. Morgen geht der Umzug des Angelzeugs von der Nebengarage los. Endlich genug Platz um alles wiederzufinden.
> Dann ist heute ein Päckchen mit einer Auswahl von den  ICS Körben gekommen, die werden bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal getestet. Außerdem kam ein Paket mit dem Transition Opportunist Foldall, wird morgen dann ausgepackt ,begutachtet und vorgestellt. Zur großen Freude lag dann  auch der Brief mit der neuen Gewässererlaubnis im Briefkasten. Wenn das Wetter ein bisschen weniger trüb wäre, würde ich morgen direkt losziehen. Aber so werde ich mich wohl eher der Garage widmen.
> Anhang anzeigen 363962


Räum mal in Ruhe um....
Jetzt kommt erst mal der Winter zu uns.


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger  hier.
Mußte mich erst mal wieder einlesen die letzten Tage.


----------



## geomas

@hester  - Glückwunsch zum neuen Tackle-Domizil!

@skyduck  - hier sind ein paar Sätz zu den Sieben:





2 der Siebe von MS und das aus dem Korum-Set

Die Siebe von MS sind keine Industrieprodukte, sondern aus Plastik-Haushaltsschüsseln (?) und stabilem rostfreiem Maschendraht gefertigt.
Ich finde sie gut und praktisch. Der Preis ist ziemlich straff, aber das gilt auch für die bekannten größeren Siebe mit Kunststoffrand.
Zum Maden-Durchlaufenlassen bevorzuge ich die größeren Siebe.





Etwas eng, aber der Reißverschluß läßt sich „ohne Gewalt” schließen mit 3 Sieben drin.





Zusammen mit dem bereits vorhandenen Korum-Dingens und dessen grobmaschigem Sieb habe ich ne recht kompakte „Schüssel mit Griff”, in der 2-3 Siebe Platz finden, ne Tüte Futter und sogar noch Kleinkram wie ne Tüte Currypulver oder Falt-Meßbecher aus Silikon ;-))

Geschlossen ist das Schüssel-Etui von Korum etwa 27cm im Durchmesser bei etwa 16cm Höhe groß oder klein und damit viel handlicher als ein üblicher 17l-Futtereimer. Das war der Grund für den Kauf.

@Minimax - ich mag auch Deine Güstern. Petri und prima, daß Du die 10ft-Greys offenbar ebenfalls schätzt.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> ich trage rasch ein paar Beobachtungen von heute nach.
> Eigentlich gibts nichts sonderlich Neues, ich war am Flüsschen und hab wieder mein Ding gemacht, Pegel und Durchfluss erneut gestiegen, Luft 1,8 Wasser 2,6 grad. Grauenhafte Wetter, trübe, nasskalt später Schneegriesel und leichte Böen. Dadurch hab ich auch wesentlich früher abgebrochen.
> 
> Im Vordergrund stand heute der Ersteinsatz des verbesserten Stativs von gestern, sowie der Test der Greys 10' Specialist Float mit der Freams und 18er GTM die ich vor einiger als One-man-one-rod-Kombo mit Allroundkapazitäten vorgestellt hatte, also im Grunde eine zeitgemäße Version der Oldiekombo von neulich. Methode war wie üblich leichte Bomb mit Tulip.
> Stativ ist prima, sowohl die Flachwinkelstellung als auch die Ausziehbeinchen waren sehr nützlich um das Stativ schneller und bequemer an dem steilen Ufer mit der unter dem Gras verborgenen Steinpackung aufzustellen, leider ist die Aufnahme etwas unglücklich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363963
> 
> 
> Die Greys ist problemlos mit Grundbleien von 10 und 15g zu werfen, auch schön straff und präzise. Die orange Wickelspitze hat sich bei dem trüben Wetter bewährt. Allerdings kann man die straffe Floatspitze nicht so gut gekrümmt spannen wie ne echte Quiver, und auch die Bisserkennung ist etwas kniffliger- die Biegung beim Biss kommt nich aus den ersten Zentimetern, sondern eher insgesamt aus dem ersten halben Meter
> Anhang anzeigen 363964
> 
> Wenn die Bisse in der warmen Jahreszeit wieder entschlossener werden, sollte dies aber kaum noch auffallen. Die Rute ist kräftig, der Johnnie hat Spass gemacht und konnte auch gut vom Ufer weggebosst werden, die Güster war kaum spürbar. Die Kombi bringt einiges auf die Waage, aber gut, dafür muss man nicht damit umgehen wie mit einem rohen Ei.
> 
> Der erste Biss kam schön und nicht zu schnell Dank etwas schlafferer Schnur, das vergeigen war sehr ärgerlich: vmtl. war der Haken zu klein und konnte beim Anhieb nicht greifen. Seis drum.
> Zweiter Biss etwas später war sehr, sehr schwach, und ehrlich gesagt war der Anhieb eher ne Ahnung als Wissen, aber er saß, und dieser Fisch hat sich auch kräftig gewehrt. Mit 46 ein schöner Fisch für die Stelle, und wohlgenährt. Entschuldigt bitte das blöde Massband im Bild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363966
> 
> 
> Der Biss der bereits gezeigten Verpfeif-dich-Güster war dagegen trotz Floatspitze sehr deutlich.
> Zu dem miesen Wetter passte ausserdem, das es ansonsten keine weiteren Bisse gab (Der Johnnie hat aber auch viel Alarm am Haken gemacht) und ich heute mehrere Hänger mit Abriss hatte- nicht der beste aller Tage, aber Hauptsache am Wasser und kein Franzose,
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Das Maßband sei dir verziehen ... eine Digitalwaage wäre natürlich deutlich dekorativer.


----------



## skyduck

Super, da ich denselben Korum Pott habe werde ich Dr. Schlögl mal ne Mail schicken.  Petri an alle Fänger besonders an unseren Dönelnator  @Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Das Maßband sei dir verziehen ... eine Digitalwaage wäre natürlich deutlich dekorativer.



Andal, du weißt aber schon, dass... also inzwischen...naja, du warst lange Weg...


----------



## Andal

Ich gar nix wissen ... hat er jetzt etwa? Hurrah, hurrah, die Waage ist wohl endlich da!?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das Maßband sei dir verziehen ... eine Digitalwaage wäre natürlich deutlich dekorativer.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Andal, du weißt aber schon, dass... also inzwischen...naja, du warst lange Weg...


Nnnnooooiiiiiiinnn! 
Ich hab das wiegen vergessen, und bei dem Moppelchen wär es schon interessant gewesen-
dabei hab ich die Waage sogar dabeigehabt

Du musst wissen, lieber @Andal das mir der liebe @Hecht100+ mir eine wunderbare Digiralwaage zugewichtelt hat


----------



## Andal

Begeisterung ... ich wußte es, dass dieser Tag kommen wird.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Zusammen mit dem bereits vorhandenen Korum-Dingens und dessen grobmaschigem Sieb habe ich ne recht kompakte „Schüssel mit Griff”, in der 2-3 Siebe Platz finden, ne Tüte Futter und sogar noch Kleinkram wie ne Tüte Currypulver oder Falt-Meßbecher aus Silikon ;-))



Ich seh schon, 2021 wird das Jahr des Camping-Ükelns, bzw. der 'Neuen Opulenz' während @Wuemmehunter sich ne Festblei-Flak zusammenstellt, rückt der Tag näher, an dem unser Geo nen Akkuschrauber als Futterquirl ans Gewässer bringt.
....herrje, ich brauch ne Kiepe! Aber wenn, dann eine mit Drehsitz!


----------



## geomas

Nene, einen Akkuquirl wirds bei mir nie geben. Irgendwo gibts Grenzen.
Und meine Waage ist analog und zeigt das Gewicht in lb und oz an oder Bruchteilen davon, ganz passend.
So!


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich hab gleich am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere für eine Digital Waage gesorgt und nie verwendet, mittlerweile ist immer wenn ich sie mal in die Hand nehme die Batterie leer   Dann wechsel ich sie aus und die Waage bleibt bis zum nächsten Batteriewechsel liegen


----------



## Andal

Eine mechanische Waymaster geht ... wenn man sie denn alle paar Jahre mal braucht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Eine mechanische Waymaster geht ... wenn man sie denn alle paar Jahre mal braucht.


Solange es bei Grundeln bleibt, ist das nicht notwendig, das bekommt mein Finger Seismometer auch hin, ein gekonntes durch die Finger gleiten lassen reicht dann für die Aussage "zu lütt"


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Solange es bei Grundeln bleibt, ist das nicht notwendig, das bekommt mein Finger Seismometer auch hin, ein gekonntes durch die Finger gleiten lassen reicht dann für die Aussage "zu lütt"


Du sagst es ... die Waage hängt seit Jahren auf dem Dachboden ... viel zu schwer zun reisen.


----------



## rutilus69

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere für eine Digital Waage gesorgt und nie verwendet, mittlerweile ist immer wenn ich sie mal in die Hand nehme die Batterie leer   Dann wechsel ich sie aus und die Waage bleibt bis zum nächsten Batteriewechsel liegen


Bruder im Geiste


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter 
Da hast du aber jetzt ganz schön aufgerüstet mit 3lbs Karpfenruten. 
Ich hatte mich ja die letzten beiden Jahre ebenfalls mit ddiener Problematik befasst und war ja auch etwas erfolgreich....auch wenn das Gewicht noch eher niedrig war.
Was ich aber festgestellt habe ist das mir die ganze Sache mit Safety Clib sehr viele Bleie gekostet hat. Gut zugegeben ich giese ja selber aber dennoch hat es mir einen "faden" Beigeschmack gegeben. Das Gewässer unnötig mit verloren Bleien zu belasten ist auf Dauer auch nciht ganz so toll. 
Letztes Jahr hab ich daher das Semi Run Rig ausprobiert und es war genau das was ich gesucht habe. Es hat die Vorteile einer Festbleimontage nur ohne Bleiverlust.
Hätte ich dieses Rig nicht gehabt wären wohl nochmal 20 Bleie mehr im Fluß. 

So sieht das ganze aus:






By the way......ich hatte diese Hose schon vor unseren Herrn Matze Koch und benutze sie auch mit der zugehörigen Seitentasche....zum Füttern ideal.

Noch einen zweiten Tipp hätte ich natürlich auch noch.
Wenn du nen Waller Versuch startest dann kann ich dir den Mai wärmstens empfehlen, die Chancen stehen da am höchsten. Tauwurmbündel ran und ab in den Strom, klappt eig immer.

So mal zurück zum Ükel.
Am Donnerstag kamen meine letzten Teile für die Tonkin aber was hatte ich wide rmal nicht daheim ?  genau keinen Lack mehr für den Blank.
Schnell mal zum Baumarkt fahren geht ja momentan nicht also warte ich jetzt wider auf die nächste Bestellung und dann wird erstmal der Black lackiert.
Ich hoffe ja immernoch das sie zumindest für April fertig wird. Für die 2. Rute hab ich ebenfalls jetzt schon alles zusammen, das wird aber eher was für Karpfen oder Hecht, 2,40 - 2,70m lang und ebenfalls wider ein alter brauner Glasfaserblank.
Heute gehts erstmal ans zerlegen und reinigen einer Turbo 20 und evtl noch einer Quick 78 für die Tonkin......mal sehen was ich alles schaffe.

@Nordlichtangler 
Mit Wildkräuter kennst du dich aus und weist was gut ist. Aus den ersten Löwenzahnblüten des Jahres mache ich immer einen Likör, feine Sache sag ich dir.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Es gab für mich immer zwei Gründe auf Kleinfisch zu angeln - entweder sucht man Fische fürs Aquarium, oder für die Artenliste.
Beide Gründe haben mich dazu getrieben, fingerlange Fischlein mit 26er Haken und 004er Schnüren zu beangeln.
Aber verglichen mit diesen Jungens, bin ich bloß ein Grobfischer..


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Es gab für mich immer zwei Gründe auf Kleinfisch zu angeln - entweder sucht man Fische fürs Aquarium, oder für die Artenliste.
> Beide Gründe haben mich dazu getrieben, fingerlange Fischlein mit 26er Haken und 004er Schnüren zu beangeln.
> Aber verglichen mit diesen Jungens, bin ich bloß ein Grobfischer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr



Sehr cool


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber verglichen mit diesen Jungens, bin ich bloß ein Grobfischer..


Diese Japantradition und der Rutenbauer erinnert mich an meine Anfänge des Angelns und selberbauens des gesamten Gerätes, Stockchen schneiden, feinstes Nähgarn finden, Haken aus Nadeln machen usw..
Wegen dem Angeln von einem schmalen familiengebauten Steg über einen kleinen schnellen glasklaren Fluss etwa 1.5m tief, da unten im Schatten meist kleine Gründlinge im Wasser auf Sicht, Wurmstücken vor die Nase halten.
Jeden Tag flog mindestens einer von uns ca. 15 Kindern ins Wasser, bei jedem Wetter ...
Die kleinen Microkampfbarben waren damals und gerade mit dem "Steinzeittackle" auch noch eine echte Herausforderung! Das ist ja pro Körpermasse so ziemlich der kampfstärkste Fisch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei uns waren es Stichlinge und Gründlinge - laut meinen Eltern habe ich damit angefangen, sobald ich halbwegs laufen konnte.
Mein Vater hat mir wohl immer winzige Wurmstückchen an einen Zweig mit einen Stück Schnur gebunden und ich war beschäftigt..

PS: Was ich etwas sonderbar finde; diese Bambusruten scheinen mir viel zu "hart" - es geht ja mit Glasfaser sehr viel weicher.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du musst ja bei den Micros nichts mehr federn, die werden ja einfach schnell rausgeliftet.
Wobei der Meister da anscheinend mit einer Montage auch gleich mit feedert ...

Stichlinge kamen bei mir erst etwas später, mit zuerst Kescherjagd im Graben, dann Angeln, fürs Aquarium.

Heute sehe ich den Ukel als dankbarsten Fun-Fangfisch überhaupt an, ein Segen, wo der in Massen vorkommt.
Bestes Angeln überhaupt, wenn man Kinder und Anfänger mit direktem Erfolg an das Angeln heranführen will.
Da gehen auch alle Größen, wobei ich die kleinsten bisher mit bis 4-5 Stück auf einmal beim Spinnangeln gefangen habe ... wo sich die Hechte mitten in den Micros gelabt haben.


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Es gab für mich immer zwei Gründe auf Kleinfisch zu angeln - entweder sucht man Fische fürs Aquarium, oder für die Artenliste.
> Beide Gründe haben mich dazu getrieben, fingerlange Fischlein mit 26er Haken und 004er Schnüren zu beangeln.
> Aber verglichen mit diesen Jungens, bin ich bloß ein Grobfischer..


Nennt sich Edo Style, ich glaub ich mach da nen Faden auf  Ich bin begeistert


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei uns hieß das in der Jugend einfach Stichlingangeln.


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaub @Mescalero -der leider auch schon länger nicht da war- hat sich genau in diese Miniatur-angelrichtung spezialisiert.


----------



## geomas

Ja, @Mescalero  und seine Suche nach den Minis unserer Gewässer fehlt hier! 
Hoffentlich gehts ihm gut.


----------



## geomas

Wegen der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer waren die Massenfang-Fische meiner Jugend Plötz, Giebel und Karausche.
Ukelei, Kaulbarsch und dessen noch großmäuligerer Cousin kamen später dazu.


----------



## Andal

# Haken aus Stecknadeln

Ist das nicht ein Bastel-Wastel-Mythos unter den Anglern?

Ich bin seit 1966 Angler und habe so einen DIY Haken noch nie auch nur gesehen, geschweige denn gefischt. Der Draht einer Stecknadel ist für einen Angelhaken doch relativ dick - besonders für Kleinfische - und er ist nicht wirklich biegestabil. Ich lasse mich ja gerne belehren, aber so ein 10er Päckchen feine Mustadhaken waren auch vor 50 Jahren noch im Taschengeldbereich und sie waren tauglich.


----------



## Minimax

Mein erster eigenständig 'waidgerecht' gefangener Fisch als Jungangler war ein Gründling. Kaulbarsche und Schnürsenkelaale spielten gewässerbedingt eine grosse Rolle.
Später an anderen Uferb traten Ukeleien hinzu, die mich gewollt oder ungewollt bis heute begleiten.
Mein erster Fisch auf Trockenfliege z.B. war eine Ukel, ist garnicht lange her.
Erster Spinnangelfisch war erstaunlicherweise eine spannenlange Hechtlarve.


----------



## Tobias85

Hasel, kleine Döbel und tatsächlich auch ein paar Stichlinge waren die Fische, die ich in meiner ersten Zeit am heimatnahen Bach am meisten gefangen habe. Klein war ich damals aber schon in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht mehr, was alle, die mir schonmal gegenüber standen, sicherlich sofort glauben werden. 



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Schnell mal zum Baumarkt fahren geht ja momentan nicht also warte ich jetzt wider auf die nächste Bestellung und dann wird erstmal der Black lackiert.


Mein Obi hat im Eingangsbereich eine Art Abholstation für online vorbestellte Ware. Habe ich auch schon dankbar genutzt, als kurz vor Weihnachten eine Armatur im haus kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Andal

Mit Klein(st)fischen haben wir uns in der Bubenzeit eigentlich gar nicht groß aufgehalten. Die Watsch'n wären/waren die gleichen, wie für eine veritable Forelle - und die konnte man auch verwerten. Das geheime Lagerfeuer und der gegrillte Fisch hatten schließlich einen hohen Stellenwert bei uns jungen Kriegern vom Stamme der Dreckfüsse.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> # Haken aus Stecknadeln
> 
> Ist das nicht ein Bastel-Wastel-Mythos unter den Anglern?


Wirtschaftshistorisch stimmt das sogar. Die moderne industrielle Hakenproduktion hat sich in der frühen Neuzeit aus der Nadelmacherei entwickelt: z.B. war Mekka äh, Redditch im Mittelalter ein Zentrum der Nadelproduktion  vor diesem Hintergrund nahm dann die Herstellung von Angelhaken ihren Aufschwung.

Aber das am Anfang der vielen individuellen Angelbiographien liebevoll eigenständig zu Haken umgearbeitete Stecknadeln standen, halte ich auch für die Ausnahme.


----------



## Minimax

Wobei, was zumindest häufiger vorkommt, ist das erwachsene Angler Haken zumindest orthographisch zu Hacken oder Harken weiterentwickeln


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Bastel-Wastel-Mythos unter den Anglern?



Das schärfste was ich da je gemacht habe, war einige Barsche mit selbstgeschnitztem Haken aus ner Cola Dose und den Haaren meiner heutigen Frau - ich war da also schon groß...
Als Kind hatte ich, nachdem ich für "alt genug" zur Hakennutzung erkärt wurde, schon richtige Haken.


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das schärfste was ich da je gemacht habe, war einige Barsche mit selbstgeschnitztem Haken aus ner Cola Dose und den Haaren meiner heutigen Frau - ich war da also schon groß...


Und was war daran nun wirklich "Scharf" ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Na komm - da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.
Und dann musste ich der Furie schließlich auch noch einige Haare ausreissen - DAS hätte sich bestimmt nicht jeder getraut...


----------



## Andal

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich nach dem Motto erzogen wurde "Nägel schlägt man mit einem Hammer ein!". Mein teilweise gestrenger Vater achtete da schon sehr drauf, dass man auch die Dinge einsetzte, die für diesen Zweck vorgesehen waren. Stecknadeln wurden schließlich nicht ersonnen, um damit Fische zu fangen!


----------



## Andal

Die (Näh-) Nadel ist übrigens auch eine der wichtigsten Erfindungen, die Homo sapiens je gemacht hat. Die Nähnadel ermöglichte die Kleidung, die nötig war, auch kalte Gebiete zu besiedeln und so zur führenden "Macht" zu expandieren!


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

Auch ich konnte es nicht lassen, obwohl die Temperaturen nicht gerade auf meiner Seite waren! Aber ich hatte ja noch etwas Futter vom Neujahrstag, also ging es nochmals zum Vereinsteich!







Das Bild habe ich erst nach dem Angeln gemacht, aber man erkennt sehr schön die Schneefallgrenze! So dann sollte es ja auch Fischis geben, aber...!

Naja die selbe Stelle genommen, wie am Neujahrstag, aber es war erstmal 1 1/2 Stunden tote Hose, nix kein Biss, kein Zupf, nüscht!!! 

Die Helligkeit, wenn man davon sprechen kann, denn es war eigentlich den ganzen Tag trübe, ging dann allmählich und wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren zu bemerken, kamen dann auch die Fischis in (Beis-)Laune! Die ersten 2 wirklich, wirklich zaghaft und ins Leere! Beim 3. dann






blieb ein Rotauge hängen! Es ging dann eine 3/4 Stunde munter weiter und es kamen noch weitere 5 kleine Rotaugen hängen! Ich musste dann aufhören, da ich die Pose nicht mehr erkennen konnte!!! Schwach angefangen aber sehr schön aufgehört!!!








Allen, die am WE einen Versuch starten wollen, viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich früher an den heiligen Nähkorb meiner Oma gegangen wäre, dann hätte ich im Zirkus als Kugelblitz auftreten können. Da gab es doch einen Ort weiter so einen Laden, der verkaufte die Haken pro Stück aus der Schublade im Regal. Mehr als 3 wurden auch nie gekauft.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Danke fürs teilen. Toller Film. Spannender als die Angelei auf Bitterlinge ist für mich einmal mehr die auf höchste Perfektion entwickelte japanische Handwerkskunst. Davon gab es ja reichlich zu sehen, gerade mit Blick auf die Lackierung der winzigen Posen. Absolut faszinierend!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> mit Blick auf die Lackierung der winzigen Posen. Absolut faszinierend!!



Das finde ich auch - habe ich so noch nicht gesehen... 
Das ist echte Kunst.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Mario - dickes Petri fürs raustrauen bei diesem Wetter...
Schicke Speed Master...


----------



## Minimax

@MS aus G auch von mir ein herzliches Petri nach G!
Hg
Minimax

Edit: oh, und auch nachträglich ein Petri @yukonjack zu den gestrigen Plötzen!


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> gerade mit Blick auf die Lackierung der winzigen Posen.


Jene waren wirklich das Highlight dieses kleinen Filmchens.. Das schreit ja fast schon nach einer neuen Herausforderung für @Jason.  Aber im Ernst: Die gemalten Ringe müssen doch teilweise dünner als 1/3 mm sein und sie waren PERFEKT...ich würde zu gern wissen, wie viele Jahre es dauert, bis man solch ein Level erreicht hat.


----------



## Tobias85

@MS aus G: Auch von mir ein Petri an den Plötzenweiher


----------



## Tobias85

Heute kamen übrigens die Futtersiebe vom Gerlinger, Eigenmarke. Bin recht zufrieden damit, machen einen gut brauchbaren Eindruck. Dabei lagen noch ein Mini-Baitdropper, Ownerhaken in den Größen 18 und 20 für die scheuen Winterrotaugen sowie ein paar Leuchtperlen.


----------



## geomas

^ bei den Rundsieben komplett aus Metall ist gelegentlich der Rand oben scharfkantig durch abstehende Maschendrahtteile.
Das mag ich nicht an denen. Bin ja recht dünnhäutig.

Hoffentlich sind die Gerlinger-Siebe besser gefertigt als das von Preston in dieser Bauart in meinem Besitz.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jene waren wirklich das Highlight dieses kleinen Filmchens.. Das schreit ja fast schon nach einer neuen Herausforderung für @Jason.  Aber im Ernst: Die gemalten Ringe müssen doch teilweise dünner als 1/3 mm sein und sie waren PERFEKT...ich würde zu gern wissen, wie viele Jahre es dauert, bis man solch ein Level erreicht hat.


Auch wenn es OT ist: Ich hatte mal ne Reportage über zwei japanische Säger gesehen. Die hatte eine rund 3 m lange und sehr fein gezahlte Handsäge. Jeder stand an einem Ende und dann habe sie aus einem gewaltigen Baumstamm, der so 2 m Durchmesser gehabt haben dürfte, 2 mm dickes Furnierscheiben  herausgesägt. Für eine ihrer makellos gesägten Abschnitte haben sie mehrere Tage benötigt.


----------



## Andal

Japanische Handwerker haben vor allem eine unendliche Geduld und den unbändigen Willen zur Genauigkeit. Das erhebt sie über die allermeisten Kollegen weltweit. Und sie haben vor allem eine Kundschaft, die das auch würdigt, dass diese Produkte ihre Zeit brauchen und einen entsprechenden Preis haben.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> @MS aus G auch von mir ein herzliches Petri nach G!
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: oh, und auch nachträglich ein Petri @yukonjack zu den gestrigen Plötzen!


Danke, heute noch mal nachgelegt. 2 Std. nix , dann 1 Miniplötz und gerade als Schalke das 3:0 schießt steigt ein 5Kg Karpfen ein an der Silstar Matchpicker. 10 min. später hatte er verloren. Und dann rutsch er mir doch aus der Hand, man war ich sauer


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Japanische Handwerker haben vor allem eine unendliche Geduld und den unbändigen Willen zur Genauigkeit. Das erhebt sie über die allermeisten Kollegen weltweit. Und sie haben vor allem eine Kundschaft, die das auch würdigt, dass diese Produkte ihre Zeit brauchen und einen entsprechenden Preis haben.



So isses!
Ein weiterer Aspekt ist die innere Haltung zur Arbeit; von der Putzfrau bis zur Generaldirektorin sind dort scheinbar alle unglaublich stolz auf ihre Tätigkeit.
Das dürfte sich ganz erheblich auf das Ergebniß auswirken.. .


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das schreit ja fast schon nach einer neuen Herausforderung für @Jason.


Meine Güte. Der Mann in dem Video ist ein wahrer Künstler. Gute Augen und eine ruhige Hand braucht man da, und da kann ich nicht mit dienen. 
Ich stelle mich gerade ganz anderen Herausforderungen. 





Ist nicht einfach, aber es wird.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

3 mal den Kiel konisch angepasst, und das bei Rohrmaterial, Respekt Respekt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> # Haken aus Stecknadeln
> 
> Ist das nicht ein Bastel-Wastel-Mythos unter den Anglern?
> 
> Ich bin seit 1966 Angler und habe so einen DIY Haken noch nie auch nur gesehen, geschweige denn gefischt. Der Draht einer Stecknadel ist für einen Angelhaken doch relativ dick - besonders für Kleinfische - und er ist nicht wirklich biegestabil. Ich lasse mich ja gerne belehren, aber so ein 10er Päckchen feine Mustadhaken waren auch vor 50 Jahren noch im Taschengeldbereich und sie waren tauglich.


Das sagt sich leicht, aber nicht überall waren die verfügbar, und schon gar nicht irgendwo weit draußen auf dem Land oder jenseits des eisernen Vorhangs.
Immerhin hat man so die Bedeutung guter Haken, scharfer Spitzen und das Schärfen als Wert schätzen gelernt.
Aus Büroklammer oder Nagel ist noch schwieriger.
Ich kann immer noch nicht einfach Haken wegschmeißen oder bedenkenlos abreißen  ...

Außerdem, als Wettbewerb oder neuwebdeutsch  "Challenge", mit stumpfen Haken Fische zu fangen ist gleich viel anspruchvoller, in der Art Selbstkasteiung wie manche andere auch seltsame Angelarten, wo es um Selbstbehinderung gegen den leichten Erfolg geht ...


----------



## Tobias85

@yukonjack: Petri zur Plötz und dem Pickerkarpfen



Andal schrieb:


> Japanische Handwerker haben vor allem eine unendliche Geduld und den unbändigen Willen zur Genauigkeit.


Nun, den Willen habe ich auch, mir mangelt es aber eindeutig an der Geduld   



geomas schrieb:


> ^ bei den Rundsieben komplett aus Metall ist gelegentlich der Rand oben scharfkantig durch abstehende Maschendrahtteile.
> Das mag ich nicht an denen. Bin ja recht dünnhäutig.
> 
> Hoffentlich sind die Gerlinger-Siebe besser gefertigt als das von Preston in dieser Bauart in meinem Besitz.


Das 4mm-Sieb hat auch ab und zu solche Stellen. Für normale Haut sehe ich die aber als unkritisch an. Das 2mm-Sieb ist da deutlich ärmer an groben kanten, was wohl auch am dünneren Draht liegen dürfte.

@Jason: Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. Noch um den Faktor 20 verkleinern, dann passt das auch.


----------



## Andal

Dann stellt euch der Challenge für 2021...

...fertigt einen Angelhaken selbst aus den zeitgenössischen Materialien und mit Werkzeugen aus der Mitte des vorigen Jahrhunderts, bindet ihn an ein Garn aus dem Haushalt und fangt einen Fisch.

Ich vertraue da auf die Ehrlichkeit der geschätzten Ükelbrüder!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Die (Näh-) Nadel ist übrigens auch eine der wichtigsten Erfindungen, die Homo sapiens je gemacht hat. Die Nähnadel ermöglichte die Kleidung, die nötig war, auch kalte Gebiete zu besiedeln und so zur führenden "Macht" zu expandieren!


Nicht nur die Nähnadel. Wir sind öfter in hier 2 Museen für Geschichte und Naturkunde. Wahnsinn wie und was die damals alles verwertet und erfunden haben. So auch der Angelhaken von Homo Sapiens. Wirklich clever die Käpsele von damals!


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich früher an den heiligen Nähkorb meiner Oma gegangen wäre, dann hätte ich im Zirkus als Kugelblitz auftreten können. Da gab es doch einen Ort weiter so einen Laden, der verkaufte die Haken pro Stück aus der Schublade im Regal. Mehr als 3 wurden auch nie gekauft.


Bei uns war es die Speisekammer der Dorf Oma. Gott habe sie seelig! Immer der leckere Kuchen...Aber er war Ärger und ein Reinschleichen wert. Bienenstich, Mohnkuchen, Kirsch, Pflaume...alles echte Handarbeit. Lecker!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> # Haken aus Stecknadeln
> 
> Ist das nicht ein Bastel-Wastel-Mythos unter den Anglern?


Für die allgemeine Fertigung - keine Ahnung.
Kein Mythos ist jedoch folgende Anekdote.
Mein Onkel, toller Angler, baute  Posen selbst aus den DDR Silvesterraketen, von denen er immer die Stiele an Neujahr sammelte. Weißfische fing er mit Stippe und Styropor Kügelchen zur Bisserkennung.
Zu Besuch bei seinem Bruder im Harz. In der Stadt floß ein Bächlein und Forellen waren zu sehen. Natürlich hatte er kein Angelzeug dabei. Also eine Schnur aus irgendwas besorgt und eine Sicherheitsnadel zum Haken gemacht. Und er fing. Diese Geschichte wird heut noch so manches Mal mit Lachen auf Familienfeiern erzählt.


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri @MS aus G sowie ebenfalls nachträglich an @yukonjack !


----------



## Mr. Sprock

@rhinefisher :
Lustigerweise meine ich an einer Stelle die du am Rhein befischst auch schon vier mal mit meinem kleinen Neffen gewesen zu sein.
(Dort wo oft im Strom geankert wird).
Leider haben wird da noch nie etwas gefangen. Trotzdem hat der kleine (jetzt 8 J.) immer eisern durchgehalten.
Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass dort vielleicht gar nichts geht, da wegen Verladung und Ankern manchmal ein ziemlicher Lärm entsteht.  
Kennst du noch eine andere Stelle, wo es etwas ruhiger ist und wo man auch weiter laufen muss?
Düsseldorf kommt wegen Lärm und Nervlingen nicht in Frage, Neuss nicht wegen Hässlichkeit. Duisburg ist mir an anderen Stellen zu gefährlich mit dem Kleinen und auch in Krefeld bin ich schon zwei Mal auf Gesellschaften gestoßen, wo sehr viel getrunken wurde und ich froh war, dass ich ihn nicht dabei hatte.
An deiner Stelle waren wir nur Spinnfischen, doch würde er auch sehr gerne mit der Pose angeln oder auch auf Grund.
Seine kleine Jungangler-Allroundrute hat eine eingespeiste Spitze, ist eigentlich eine Barschrute, aber in Prinzip auch gut als Winklepicker zu verwenden, wie die meisten Barschruten mit Vollspitze. 
Inzwischen gehe ich davon aus, dass man bis weit hinter Voerde fahren muss um in ruhigere Gefilde zu kommen.
Stimmst du dem zu?
VG und TL


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri @MS aus G sowie ebenfalls nachträglich an @yukonjack !


Dem schließe ich mir an. Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Nähnadel. Wir sind öfter in hier 2 Museen für Geschichte und Naturkunde. Wahnsinn wie und was die damals alles verwertet und erfunden haben. So auch der Angelhaken von Homo Sapiens. Wirklich clever die Käpsele von damals!


Wandernder Angler, kommst du nach München, geh ins Jagd- und Fischereimuseum in der Fussgängerzone!


----------



## Tricast

Der Bann ist gebrochen und die Teichjungfrau hat mich erlöst. Nachdem ich letzten Sonntag noch unter absingen einer fremden Nationalhymne den Teich verlassen mußte, hat sich heute wenigstens ein kleines Rotauge von ca. 20 cm zu einem Landgang überreden lassen. Nach 2 Stunden wurde es langsam zu kalt für uns und wir packten ein. Geangelt habe ich mit der Series 7 Carp-Feeder 12 ft und die kleinsten Körbe von Guru in 20 gr. Als Futter hatten wir Sensas Explosiv Feeder mit einem dichen Schuss Van den Eynde Brasem. Haken Köder waren Maden die Susanne bei As---i bestellt hatte. Die Ware war einwandfrei und freilaufend und kam ursprünglich von FTM.
@Minimax : Du als Frostbeule hast ja auch einige Helferlein gegen die Kälte. Welche Heizpads sind empfehlenswert?

Und allen unerschrockenen Petri-Jüngern drücken wir die Daumen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Skott

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @rhinefisher :
> Lustigerweise meine ich an einer Stelle die du am Rhein befischst auch schon vier mal mit meinem kleinen Neffen gewesen zu sein.
> (Dort wo oft im Strom geankert wird).
> Leider haben wird da noch nie etwas gefangen. Trotzdem hat der kleine (jetzt 8 J.) immer eisern durchgehalten.
> Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass dort vielleicht gar nichts geht, da wegen Verladung und Ankern manchmal ein ziemlicher Lärm entsteht.
> Kennst du noch eine andere Stelle, wo es etwas ruhiger ist und wo man auch weiter laufen muss?
> Düsseldorf kommt wegen Lärm und Nervlingen nicht in Frage, Neuss nicht wegen Hässlichkeit. Duisburg ist mir an anderen Stellen zu gefährlich mit dem Kleinen und auch in Krefeld bin ich schon zwei Mal auf Gesellschaften gestoßen, wo sehr viel getrunken wurde und ich froh war, dass ich ihn nicht dabei hatte.
> An deiner Stelle waren wir nur Spinnfischen, doch würde er auch sehr gerne mit der Pose angeln oder auch auf Grund.
> Seine kleine Jungangler-Allroundrute hat eine eingespeiste Spitze, ist eigentlich eine Barschrute, aber in Prinzip auch gut als Winklepicker zu verwenden, wie die meisten Barschruten mit Vollspitze.
> Inzwischen gehe ich davon aus, dass man bis weit hinter Voerde fahren muss um in ruhigere Gefilde zu kommen.
> Stimmst du dem zu?
> VG und TL


Ich finde es sehr traurig,
dass man sich in der heutigen Zeit solche Gedanken machen muss, wo man mit Kindern oder auch als älterer Mensch noch hingehen kann, um gefahrlos zu fischen und nicht von irgendwelchen A..is oder Goldzahnkormoranen bedroht oder belästigt wird...


----------



## rhinefisher

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @rhinefisher :
> Lustigerweise meine ich an einer Stelle die du am Rhein befischst auch schon vier mal mit meinem kleinen Neffen gewesen zu sein.
> (Dort wo oft im Strom geankert wird).
> Leider haben wird da noch nie etwas gefangen. Trotzdem hat der kleine (jetzt 8 J.) immer eisern durchgehalten.
> Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass dort vielleicht gar nichts geht, da wegen Verladung und Ankern manchmal ein ziemlicher Lärm entsteht.
> Kennst du noch eine andere Stelle, wo es etwas ruhiger ist und wo man auch weiter laufen muss?
> Düsseldorf kommt wegen Lärm und Nervlingen nicht in Frage, Neuss nicht wegen Hässlichkeit. Duisburg ist mir an anderen Stellen zu gefährlich mit dem Kleinen und auch in Krefeld bin ich schon zwei Mal auf Gesellschaften gestoßen, wo sehr viel getrunken wurde und ich froh war, dass ich ihn nicht dabei hatte.
> An deiner Stelle waren wir nur Spinnfischen, doch würde er auch sehr gerne mit der Pose angeln oder auch auf Grund.
> Seine kleine Jungangler-Allroundrute hat eine eingespeiste Spitze, ist eigentlich eine Barschrute, aber in Prinzip auch gut als Winklepicker zu verwenden, wie die meisten Barschruten mit Vollspitze.
> Inzwischen gehe ich davon aus, dass man bis weit hinter Voerde fahren muss um in ruhigere Gefilde zu kommen.
> Stimmst du dem zu?
> VG und TL



Na ja, mit fangen ist da eher nix, selbst wenn man es kann, wird man dort kaum etwas fangen - wir sind da bloß wegen dem Hund...
Und ja - etwas gefährlich ist es in unserer Gegend immer, aber ich habe auch keinen kleinen Jungen dabei, sondern meine mir angetraute Furie, von daher muß ich mich nicht fürchten.. . Aber ganz ehrlich - die meisten wild aussehenden und saufenden Gestalten sind harmlos.
Ich schicke dir morgen via PN zwei drei Spots, an denen die Fangaussichten erheblich besser sind und auch nicht ganz soviel Gesindel unterwegs ist, aber auch dort kannst Du nicht sooo viel erwarten.
Wir können gerne mal im Frühjahr, wenn das Wetter wieder erträglich ist, gemeinsam angeln gehen und deinem Neffen zum Fisch verhelfen - momentan steht mir der Sinn aber eher nach warmer Wohnung und häuslicher Gemütlichkeit..
Und nochmal ja - wenn Du ernsthaft Fische fangen willst, musst Du bis weit hinter Voerde oder besser gleich nach Käseland...

PS: Im Rhein mit Pose zu angeln ist generell sehr schwierig - was noch am Besten fuktioniert, ist Drop Shot auf Barsch.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr traurig,
> dass man sich in der heutigen Zeit solche Gedanken machen muss, wo man mit Kindern oder auch als älterer Mensch noch hingehen kann, um gefahrlos zu fischen
> und nicht von irgendwelchen Axxis oder Goldzahnkormoranen bedroht oder belästigt wird...



Ooch - das ist in den letzten Jahren doch schon viel entspannter geworden.
An der von @Mr. Sprock erwähnten Stelle trauten sich vor 20 Jahren die Leute vom Ordnungsamt nur in Begleitung schwer (MP...) bewaffneter Polizisten ans Wasser - das ist heute nichtmehr so arg...
Dafür hat man dort absolute Ruhe vor der Staatsmacht...


----------



## skyduck

So 4 Stunden gewerkelt. Es geht voran


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Skott schrieb:


> dass man sich in der heutigen Zeit solche Gedanken machen muss, wo man mit Kindern oder auch als älterer Mensch noch hingehen kann, um gefahrlos zu fischen


Es gibt schon viele Stecken wo man ohne Probleme angeln kann, aber am Rhein kann es in manchen Gebieten gefährlich werden.
Meist gehe ich nur noch mit ihm zusammen. Alleine fehlt mir die Motivation.
Einmal war ich dieses Jahr ohne ihn los - in der Nähe von Wuppertal an einem sehr schönen Fluss, wo ich vor über 20 Jahren gerne in den Verein wollte, was damals aber leider nicht geklappt hat. Ein Verein der selber Einer erbrütet.
Inzwischen gibt der Verein tatsächlich Tageskarten aus - mit sehr vielen Auflagen, die nur für Gastangler gelten.
Das war ein echt schöner Tag nur hätte ich ihn dort wahrscheinlich nicht mitnehmen können.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja, mit fangen ist da eher nix, selbst wenn man es kann, wird man dort kaum etwas fangen


Gut zu wissen. Es sieht dort eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber ich hatte irgendwann auch den Verdacht, dass die Aussichten dort doch nicht so groß sind - wegen des Krachs.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und ja - etwas gefährlich ist es in unserer Gegend immer, aber ich habe auch keinen kleinen Jungen dabei, sondern meine Furie, von daher muß ich mich nicht fürchten.


Als in bei Wuppertal an dem schönen Fluss unterwegs war, kam mir auf einem schmalen Pfad eine ca. 55-60 kg schwere Frau mit einem Hund entgegen, der möglicherweise so viel wog wie sie selbst.
Sie wartete 70 m oben am Weg und ich wusste nicht warum. Als ich sie dann passierte, wurde es mit klar.
Der Hund hätte einen zu geringen Abstand nicht geduldet.
Zuhause habe ich dann nach der Rasse geschaut. Es war ein Kangal.
Mit genau diesem Hund würde ich zu jeder Zeit überall rund um Duisburg am Wasser sein wollen.
Dieses Tier hat mich damals wirklich beeindruckt.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> momentan steht mir der Sinn aber eher nach warmer Wohnung und häuslicher Gemütlichkeit.


Mir auch, aber er möchte wohl gerne los. Sein Lieblings-FoPu (wir waren bisher nur an zweien) wäre für ihn aber auch akzeptabel.
Am liebsten mag er den 8-20 m Kiloteich, den ich "Kleine Experten" genannt habe. Seitdem nennt er ihn so.
Wird bei Velbert (für die anderen: ca. 20-25 km vom Rhein bei KR/DU entfernt) von einem ca. 75 Jahre alten Ehepaar bewirtschaftet - was für eine Plackerei (2-3 kleine und ein großer Teich).


----------



## Mr. Sprock

skyduck schrieb:


> So 4 Stunden gewerkelt.


Bist du Gerätehändler? Wie heißt denn dein Shop?


----------



## Tobias85

Sone gut sortierte Garage hat schon was.

@Tricast: Petri Heinz zum Rotauge.  Was macht denn der fließende Graben hinter den Teichen? Da dürften die Fische im Winter doch zwangsweise noch etwas aktiver sein, oder?


----------



## Tricast

@Tobias85 : Der Graben hat nur Zug wenn abgepumt wird. Wird gepumt setze ich mich auch an den Graben, dann kann Susanne machen was sie will.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Petri Heinz - darf ich fragen, wann Du den Plötz fangen konntest? 
Bin immer noch am überlegen, ob jetzt im Winter die Dämmerung oder gar die Zeit am frühen Abend die beste Fangzeit ist.

Glückwunsch auch den anderen Fängern - @yukonjack wird zum Karpfenschreck und Mario findet endlich Muße zum Pietschen. Super!


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> Petri Heinz - darf ich fragen, wann Du den Plötz fangen konntest?
> Bin immer noch am überlegen, ob jetzt im Winter die Dämmerung oder gar die Zeit am frühen Abend die beste Fangzeit ist.
> 
> Glückwunsch auch den anderen Fängern - @yukonjack wird zum Karpfenschreck und Mario findet endlich Muße zum Pietschen. Super!


Unfreiwillig. 2 Maden und ein Caster sollen eigtl. die Plötzen oder Brassen verrückt machen. Gott sei Dank sind die Karpfen im Moment nicht ganz so agil wie bei höheren Temperaturen. Sonst wäre mit 18er Hauptschnur und 14er Haken Ende im Gelände.


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Hallo Georg, jetzt im Winter mache ich mir da keine Gedanken und wenn das Wetter passt dann fahren wir nach dem Aufstehen und Frühstücken.
Und wenn uns zu Kalt wird, dann geht es wieder Heim.
@yukonjack : Auch zwei Maden und ein Caster machen dort keine Rotaugen verrückt. Dann müßte ich, wenn überhaupt, dann im hinteren, tieferen Teil angeln.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl

skyduck schrieb:


> So 4 Stunden gewerkelt. Es geht voran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364033


das ist doch aber noch nicht alles?


----------



## yukonjack

Heinz, wichtig ist doch am Wasser zu sein. Mein Vater sagte immer, zu Hause sterben die meisten Menschen. Wir können hoffentlich noch viele Jahre unserem schönen Hobby nachgehen, auch wenn es schon mal hier und da am zwicken ist.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht los mit der Angel. Konnte als Lichtblick demzufolge auch nicht abschneidern.
Habe mir immerhin ein mir bislang unbekanntes Stückchen der Oberwarnow angesehen. Sieht gut aus, zumindest jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Im Sommer ist ein Angeln vom Ufer aus sicher sehr schwierig wegen der Vegetation.
Die Warnow wirkt dort sehr „Brassig”, aber auch über Karpfen oder Tincas würde ich mich nicht wundern.

Leider lag reichlich Müll rum, ne Menge Fuselflaschen ebenfalls. Kein gutes Zeichen. Noch vor ein paar Jahren war es dort wohl noch „sauber”.


----------



## Minimax

Na, ei  herzliches Petri an @yukonjack zum Schalkekarpfen, so einer an der Picker wärmt einen bestimmt auf- und schön das @Tricast endlich den Bann brechen konnte- auch Dir ein herzliches Petri.

Bezüglich deiner Frage zu den Heizpads: Für Hände und Hosentaschen nutze ich Benzintaschenöfen der Firma Peacock, die hervorragend sind: gehen niemals aus, halten nahezu 24h, sind schön warm und stinken nicht. Sie sind Billigprodukten unbedingt vorzuziehen und wesentlich besser als chemische Pads. Gut ist sie in den Hosentaschen zu platzieren, dort wärmen sie die Körpermitte (grosse Blutgefässe in der Leiste!) und die Hände- in aussenliegenden Jackentaschen verpufft ihre Wärme sozusagen.

Für die Stiefel nehme ich chemische Einlegesohlen der Firma Thermopad ("Sohlenwärmer"). Sie sind sehr warm und halten real etwa 3-4 Stunden und sind damit denen der Firma Heatpaxx überlegen (nehme ich nur zur Not, funktionieren aber auch). Wichtig ist, das man die Sohlen etwa 15min bevor man sie in die Schuhe legt und anzieht aktiviert, so das der Prozess mit genügend Ssuerstoff gestartet wird.
Man sollte auch immer ein Ersatzpaar dabeihaben, falls man einen Blindgänger erwischt hat- das kann bei beiden Firmen gelegentlich mal vorkommen.

Peacocks und Sohlen ergänzen sich und sollten unbedingt zusammen benutzt werden. Dann ermöglichen sie auch für Frierhasen angenehmes Angeln bei übler Witterung, richtige Kleidung vorausgesetzt- aber Da seid Du und Mrs. Tricast ja hervorragend versorgt,

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Bezüglich deiner Frage zu den Heizpads: Für Hände und Hosentaschen nutze ich Benzintaschenöfen der Firma Peacock, die hervorragend sind: gehen niemals aus, halten nahezu 24h, sind schön warm und stinken nicht. Sie sind Billigprodukten unbedingt vorzuziehen und wesentlich besser als chemische Pads. Gut ist sie in den Hosentaschen zu platzieren, dort wärmen sie die Körpermitte (grosse Blutgefässe in der Leiste!) und die Hände- in aussenliegenden Jackentaschen verpufft ihre Wärme sozusagen.


Wenn die immer noch so heizen, wie Anfang der 80er beim Bund, dann musst du sie eh mit etwas Filz einschlagen, damit die keine Brandblasen auf den Oberschenkeln erzeugen. Die haben bei so manchem Geländespiel "Leben" gerettet. Dazu noch ein Palästinensertuch (nicht gerne gesehen) für den Nacken, dann war's einigermaßen erträglich. Außer im Ausnahmewinter 1985. Nach dem gab es dann mit dem ersten weiblichen Staatssekretär im BmVg endlich wirklich warme Unterwäsche und Strümpfe - Kniestrümpfe, die bis weit über die Knie gingen.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Bezüglich deiner Frage zu den Heizpads: Für Hände und Hosentaschen nutze ich Benzintaschenöfen der Firma Peacock, die hervorragend sind: gehen niemals aus, halten nahezu 24h, sind schön warm und stinken nicht. Sie sind Billigprodukten unbedingt vorzuziehen und wesentlich besser als chemische Pads. Gut ist sie in den Hosentaschen zu platzieren, dort wärmen sie die Körpermitte (grosse Blutgefässe in der Leiste!) und die Hände- in aussenliegenden Jackentaschen verpufft ihre Wärme sozusagen.


Das klingt sehr gut   
Einfach starten, zurück in Beutel und ab in die Tasche?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Leider lag reichlich Müll rum, ne Menge Fuselflaschen ebenfalls. Kein gutes Zeichen. Noch vor ein paar Jahren war es dort wohl noch „sauber”.


Mag das Mecklenburger Blauaugen Bunyip die Uferschänder holen!


Slappy schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr gut
> Einfach starten, zurück in Beutel und ab in die Tasche?


Ja, genau- wie Andal schrieb sind sie 'nackt' sehr heiss, mit dem kleinen, mitgelieferten Fleecesäckchen werden sie angehnm warm, ohne das es zu heiss wird.
@Andal gelobt sei die ungenannte Staatssekretärin: zwei paar dieser langen Stiefelkniestrümpfe halten in den richtigen Stiefeln/Schuhen schön warm und sind meine Standardfüsslinge. Und es gibt sie für wirklich kleines Geld.


----------



## DenizJP

Einen schönen Sonntag die Herren!

Überlege heute mit Anhang an den Main zu fahren um KöFi zu stippen

haben hier aktuell aber null Grad und ich hab keine Maden, kann also lediglich Frühstücksbrötchen besorgen....

sollte ich es daher lieber gleich sein lassen?


----------



## Tobias85

Brüder, ich ziehe gleich los zum ersten Angeltag 2021. Habe grade Sandwichtoast geschreddert und gewalzt, Hanf gemahlen und geröstet und eine Stippmontage fertig gemacht. Pinkies und so komische rote Gummi-Zuckis sind auch mit dabei. Die Sonne kommt auch grade seit Tagen mal wieder ein gaaaanz bisschen durch. Mal sehen, ob die Rotaugen und Rotfedern (und Giebel) im Bach mir heute wohlgetan sind.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> So 4 Stunden gewerkelt. Es geht voran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364033


Könntes aber mit Sicherheit noch eine Garage gebrauchen......


----------



## Tobias85

DenizJP schrieb:


> sollte ich es daher lieber gleich sein lassen?


Kommt auf deine Gewässerkenntnis und deine Fähigkeiten an.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Brüder, ich ziehe gleich los zum ersten Angeltag 2021. Habe grade Sandwichtoast geschreddert und gewalzt, Hanf gemahlen und geröstet und eine Stippmontage fertig gemacht. Pinkies und so komische rote Gummi-Zuckis sind auch mit dabei. Die Sonne kommt auch grade seit Tagen mal wieder ein gaaaanz bisschen durch. Mal sehen, ob die Rotaugen und Rotfedern (und Giebel) im Bach mir heute wohlgetan sind.


Na denn mal viel Erfolg und hol was an Land.


----------



## Tikey0815

DenizJP schrieb:


> Einen schönen Sonntag die Herren!
> 
> Überlege heute mit Anhang an den Main zu fahren um KöFi zu stippen
> 
> haben hier aktuell aber null Grad und ich hab keine Maden, kann also lediglich Frühstücksbrötchen besorgen....
> 
> sollte ich es daher lieber gleich sein lassen?


Ich würd aus dem Brot einfach nen Teig machen und damit los Stippen, meist beißt was


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Brüder, ich ziehe gleich los zum ersten Angeltag 2021. Habe grade Sandwichtoast geschreddert und gewalzt, Hanf gemahlen und geröstet und eine Stippmontage fertig gemacht. Pinkies und so komische rote Gummi-Zuckis sind auch mit dabei. Die Sonne kommt auch grade seit Tagen mal wieder ein gaaaanz bisschen durch. Mal sehen, ob die Rotaugen und Rotfedern (und Giebel) im Bach mir heute wohlgetan sind.


Viel Erfolg!
Bei mir geht's auch gleich los: Allerdings mit Angelkumpel. Wir wollen in der Dunkelheit an einer zerklüfteten, Strömungsreichen Stelle Tauwürmer mit Grundblei und Glocke anbieten, natürlich _ohne es auf einen speziellen Zielfisch abgesehen _zu haben. Eh bien.


----------



## skyduck

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> das ist doch aber noch nicht alles?





phirania schrieb:


> Könntes aber mit Sicherheit noch eine Garage gebrauchen......


Ja ich merke schon selber, dass es in den letzten Jahre einfach etwas zu viel geworden ist. Ich muss dringend mal was aussortieren... Irgendwie bin ich jetzt für alles gewappnet vom mobilen 2 Stunden Ansitz bis zum wochenlangen Übernachten am Wasser. Vieles benutze ich kaum noch aber abzugeben ist dann doch immer schwer, es könnte ja sein dass man doch irgendwann wieder dieses oder jenes machen möchte.
Natürlich sind dann solche Glücksgriffe wie eine Extra Garage fürs Tackle zu haben nicht wirklich förderlich sich selber zu zügeln....


----------



## Minimax

Soo... ich hab ne kleine Soloaktion vor den Abendansitz geschaltet. Alles ist montiert, Stelle angefüttert, jetzt lass ich das einen Moment Wirken und geniesse das schöne Wetter


----------



## Tricast

Allen Frischluft Fanatikern ein fröhliches Petri und @skyduck : noch ein paar günstige Garagen für sein Tackle.
@Minimax : Danke für die Auskunft zu den Pads, werde versuchen welche zu bekommen.
@geomas: Versuch macht kluch, und wenn nicht jetzt dann wann? Die Kleinen Flaschen sind doch jetzt noch nicht am Wasser.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

@Minimax : Irgendwann werde ich Dich heimsuchen und mit Dir an diesem beschaulichen Flüsschen Angeln.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> @Minimax : Irgendwann werde ich Dich heimsuchen und mit Dir an diesem beschaulichen Flüsschen Angeln.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


 Dann ist dieser Bursche für Dich reserviert lieber Freund, der freut sich schon auf Marksman & Koreapin!


----------



## rhinefisher

Obwohl ich mich als "Hard Core Atheisten" bezeichen wüde, beschleicht mich manchmal das ungute Gefühl deutlich religiöser zu sein als ich mir eingestehen mag...
Anders ist es wohl nicht zu erklären, dass meine Fangergebnisse laut schreien "Du bist ein ganz ganz mieser Angler", aber meine Überzeugung ein "sehr sehr guter Angler" zu sein, einfach unerschütterlich ist.
In zwei Stunden zwei kleine Rotaugen und ich weiß die Götter lieben mich...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs, Eure Posts sind dafür verantwortlich, dass ich mich mit meinem grünkohlgefüllten Wanst nicht aufs Sofa lege, sondern an die Wümme gefahren bin. Vielleicht beißt ja sogar was.... mal schauen. Die Nachmittagssonne genieße ich schon mal.


----------



## Tricast

@Wuemmehunter : Dann hole Dir mal keinen Sonnenbrand an Deiner Wuemme, aber trotzdem viel Spass und ordentlich Fisch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

Ein kräftiges Petri an alle die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben!

Hier gab es auch etwas Füsch. Zwei lütte Plötz haben mich davor bewahrt französisches Liedgut absingen zu müssen.
Kurz vor Schluss hatte ich noch einen Biss, den ich auch verwandeln könnte. Allerdings habe ich den Fisch kurz vor dem Kescher verloren. Das spannende dabei: es war ein halbstarker Zander. Und das auf zwei Maden am 16er Haken mit 12er Vorfach. Wir waren wohl beide sehr überrascht


----------



## hester

Auch ich habe mich heute rausgewagt bei herrlichem Sonnenschein. Gestern schon generalstabsmäßig und nach Minimax`scher Manier den Maden in feinstem Futter und herrlichstem Curry ein wohliges Heim bereitet.





Dann ab an den See.





Keiner, aber auch gar keiner hat sich für die liebevoll präsentierten Köstlichkeiten interessiert. Bis dieser halbstarke 69cm Knabe kam und sich den Methodfeederkorb beim Einholen einverleibte.






Nachdem ich ihn ausdrücklich ermahnt und ihm klargemacht hatte das er gefälligst 14er Haken an 16er Schnur in Ruhe zu lassen hat, konnter mir in die Untiefen des dunklen Reiches entgleiten. Allerdings nicht ohne ihn vorher zu einem Auffrischungskurs in Punkto "welche Nahrungsmittel darf ein Schnabeldöbel zu sich nehmen" zu verdonnern. Anscheinend hat er mir das aber übelgenommen und alle anderen Mitbewohner vor mir gewarnt, ich vermute mit Strafandrohung, denn alle Anderen haben mich sträflichst ignoriert.

Eine letzte Frage noch: Muß ich jetzt singen?

Allen Anderen ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Entschneidert!!!


----------



## hester

Danke, die Umwelt wirds freuen.


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle die am Wasser waren oder noch gehen. 
Ist ja richtig was los. Nicht schlecht.   

Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen müssen was es so für günstige heavy feeder gibt. 
War heute am Main bei Mühlheim. 
Gefällt mir ganz gut da


----------



## rhinefisher

hester schrieb:


> Eine letzte Frage noch: Muß ich jetzt singen?



Aber auf garkeinen Fall - es zählt ja die Methode und nicht der Fang.
Ganz fettes Petri zu deinem doch etwas aussergewöhnlichen Fang..


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen müssen was es so für günstige heavy feeder gibt.


Zum Beispiel hier.. .








						110.03€ |OBEI Feeder Angelrute Spinning Stange Reise Tragbare 3,6 m 40 200g Frische Wasser Karpfen Angelrute|Angelruten|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Mit Obei mache und höre ich nur gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## hester

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Entschneidert!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364064


Wenigstens ein richtiger Fisch.


----------



## Tobias85

Oha, so viele Petris müssen raus - @Wuemmehunter, @Rutilus, @rhinefisher: Petri zu euren Fängen, heute scheint Tag des Plötz zu sein. @hester: Unglaublicher Fang, ganz herzliches Petri zu dem tollen Döbelschnabel 

@Minimax: Zum Realdöbel auch ein Petri und ganz viel Erfolg beim vollkommen anlasslosen rumsitzen in der Kälte! 

Bei mir am Bach lief es ganz passabel. Erst an der einen Stelle die drei Stillwasserbereiche angefüttert und abwechselnd befischt, später dann an der anderen Stelle das gleiche. In Plusminus anderthalb/zwei Stunden gab es zusammen sieben Rotaugen und Rotfedern zwischen 7 cm und 20 cm, ich denke da kann man nicht meckern. Das große Rotauge war auch gleich der erste Fisch des Jahres. 
Leider hab ich mir beim ersten Fisch die Stipppose zweigeteilt, der Kiel mit einem kleinen Rest vom Posenkörper war abgebrochen. Zum neu montieren war ich bei der Kälte aber zu faul und das ganze ließ sich noch so immer wieder zusammenstecken, dass ausreichend gehalten hat für die letzte Stunde. 

Krass fand ich, dass sich die ganzen Mini-Fische (viele mögen nur 5cm lang gewesen und für viele Fehkbisse verantwortlich gewesen sein) im extrem klaren Wasser des einen Beckens immer wieder direkt auf das helle LB gestellt haben, also eigentlich komplett entgegen der Lehrmeinung. Ich konnte genau sehen, was sich auf dem Futter grade tut. War aber auch spannend zu sehen, wie sie auf das Futter reagiert haben.


----------



## hester

@Tobias85 , Glückwunsch, ist ja interessant gelaufen bei dir.


----------



## Tobias85

hester schrieb:


> @Tobias85 , Glückwunsch, ist ja interessant gelaufen bei dir.


Merci. Ich mag den Bach, er ist auch im Winter extrem zuverlässig.


----------



## Tobias85

#geröstetes Hanfmehl

Wie ist das eigentlich, erst rösten und dann mahlen oder anders herum? Weiß das jemand? Oder macht das keinen Unterschied? Ich habs heute erst durch den liquidiser gejagt und dann in die Pfanne gehauen.


----------



## geomas

Petri an die Fänger kreuz und quer in der Republik!

Hechte, die Boilies oder einen Medthod-Korb attackierten hatte ich schon, aber noch keinen dabei landen können.


Am Nachmittag, der ja zum Glück schon mal deutlich länger Licht bietet als Mitte Dezember, habe ich mir Gewässer in der Nähe angesehen.
Eins davon war angenehm „sauber” im Sinne von kein Müll am Ufer, aber der Zugang war nicht ohne:





Also mit großem Gepäck kommt man da nicht durch.





Immerhin kann man nette Plätzchen finden, wenn man sich durch Sumpf und Unterholz müht.
Die vielen güldenen Rotfedern in diesem moorigen Gewässer konnte ich fast „riechen”.


----------



## Tobias85

Solche Gewässer sind die besten, da hat man absolute Ruhe und wahrscheinlich angelt dort auch fast niemand.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Respekt meine Herrn! Für einen Januar-Wochenende war ja einiges los. Petri an alle Angler und Fänger des Wochenendes. Das Hecht und Zander an die Ükelköder gehen zeigt, wie ich glaube, dass im Wasser gerade Schmallhans der Küchenmeister ist. Naja, gerade für Plötz und Co. dürfte nicht mehr soviel natürliche Nahrung zu finden sein. Und die Wassertemperaturen sind mit Sicherheit auch nicht gerade bissfördernd. Die Wümme hatte heute 3,8 Grad im Uferbereich. Das wir Freunde der gepflegten Friedfischangelei trotzdem noch fangen, zeigt doch, dass wir nicht die schlechtesten Angler sind. In diesem Sinne noch mal ein herzliches Petri. Und viel Erfolg noch für @Minimax, möge der nicht näher definierte Zielfisch noch beißen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> , ich denke da kann man nicht meckern.



Man kann immer Meckern...
Aber mit SIEBEN  Fischen bist Du doch wohl eindeutig der Tagessieger...


----------



## Tricast

@geomas : Du findest immer solch idyllische Plätze und dann noch diese schönen Fotos. Chapeau!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man kann immer Meckern...
> Aber mit SIEBEN  Fischen bist Du doch wohl eindeutig der Tagessieger...


Ach, die hätte jeder andere auch gefangen, der ein bisschen feines Futter reinwirft und die Tiefe auslotet. Die Stelle ist eben eins der wenigen Winterlager im Bach. 

Die Tage möchte ich nochmal gezielt auf Gründlinge pickern und vielleicht noch auf Hasel trotten.


----------



## Minimax

Boah, Jungs,
was für eine Ükelei heute- Anfang Januar waren 6 Ükels am Wasser, und jeder hat gefangen, Zustände wie im Sommer, wo man sich für das Petripost Notizen machen muss. Das könnte fast ein Ükelfeiertag wie der legendäre 15. März werden. Ich wünsche allen ganz herzliches Petri, ich zähle auf: @rhinefisher ; @rutilus69 ; @hester @Wuemmehunter @Tobias85 ; und auch ich konnt noch nen zweiten Johnnie zum Landgang überreden.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ob die viele Ükelaktivität am heutigen Sonnenschein lag? Man wird uns noch nachsagen, wir seien Schönwetterangler... (vgl. Wuemmes herrliches Sonnenuntergangsfoto)

Es gilt natürlich besonders Hesters und Rutilus' Spezialfische zu hervorzuheben- die beiden zeigen ja schön, wie variabel die Morphologie und Lebensweise unserer jeweiligen Zielfische ist. Ahem. Und Tobsens Rotfedern sind ebenfalls was besonderes um diese Jahreszeit, herrliche kleine Postkarten aus der warmen Jahreszeit.
Lieber Rhinefisher, sei unbesorgt, Du bist nicht religiös, das ist einfach nur Deine rheinische Hybris mit einem Schuss Aberglauben.
Und @geomas, der heute in hakenloser Mission unterwegs war -und wieder einen hochverdächtigen Swim gefunden hat- bringt uns die schönste Nachricht des Tages: Nämlich das selbige wieder länger werden, langsam aber Stetig!

Mein abendlicher äh, zielfischoffener Ansitz blieb dann doch ergebnislos, weshalb ich mich heute frohgemut als halber Franzose bezeichnen darf.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Daher ein kleines Liedchen, das ganz gut meine Stimmung an diesem schönen, Tag, der so reich an tollen Fangberichten ist, für uns alle zum Mitsingen oder -summen, auch für Hester:





Herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

„Frontalaufnahme!”

Pardon, mir fällt angesichts des Döbel-Portraits gerade der Sachse mit „Anglerhut” ein, der es ja zu trauriger Berühmtheit gebracht hat.


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> was für eine Ükelei heute- Anfang Januar waren 6 Ükels am Wasser


 

Ich bin auch am Wasser gewesen, nur um mal zu schauen was so los ist. Doch leider ist eine 5 mm Eisschicht drauf gewesen.
Zum Flüsschen kann ich momentan nicht fahren, ist Corona-Hochrisikogebiet. Kein einreisen aus einem anderen Landkreis.
Man ist das ein Mist, nun sitzt ich wegen Kurzarbeit zu Hause und viele gute Spots sind abgeschnitten .


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> „Frontalaufnahme!”
> 
> Pardon, mir fällt angesichts des Döbel-Portraits gerade der Sachse mit „Anglerhut” ein, der es ja zu trauriger Berühmtheit gebracht hat.


Also ich muss doch sehr bitten! Wenige Fische sind so kosmopolitisch und divers wie Döbel. Und sie heissen in ihren Gewässern alles Neue und Andere willkommen (vor allem wenn man es essen kann).

@Finke oh je, das tut mir leid, halt durch.


----------



## geomas

@Minimax -  mir fiel das ungewöhnliche Portrait auf, deshalb die sehr schräge Assoziation. Ich sehe öfters Bilder, erlebe Momente und stelle aus dem Stand fragwürdige Verbindungen her, die schlimmstenfalls in geschmacklosen Wortspielen Ausdruck finden.

#döbel
Ach ja, ich sah neulich ein frisches Video eines sehr erfolgreichen Matchanglers, der mit Fahrrad und einfachem Gerät den Döbeln nachstieg. Als Ausgleich zum Matchfischen an den Commercials, vor der Arbeit.
Dem gefangenen Chub purzelten rote Beerenreste aus der große Klappe. Fand ich interessant. Gefangen wurde er auf Brot.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> ich konnt noch nen zweiten Johnnie zum Landgang überreden.


 
Schöne Perspektive! Man ist fast geneigt zu fragen, ob der sich die Lippen hat aufspritzen lassen....


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Dem gefangenen Chub purzelten rote Beerenreste aus der große Klappe. Fand ich interessant. Gefangen wurde er auf Brot.


Dieses Video sah ich auch. Weintrauben und Kirschen auf Döbel gilt ja als Klassiker, auch von Holunderbeeren auf Döbel und Rotaugen habe ich schon gelesen. Letztere wollte ich im Herbst auch ausprobieren, kam aber irgendwie nicht dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen und ein Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage.
Toll dass ihr bei dem Wetter gefangen habt.
Ich hab noch nicht alle Einzelheiten gelesen im rasenden Ükel(aber hole es nach).


----------



## Slappy

Ehrenwerte Brüder,
Ich brauche eure Hilfe. 
Kennt jemand folgende Ruten? 

Okuma Ceymar River Feeder 13' 390cm -->150g - 3sec​
DAM BACKBONE FEEDER / 3.90M / 80-150G Feederrute​
Mich würden folgendes interessieren. 
- Wie dick sind die Stecken? 
- Welche Gewichte kann man damit noch gut raus bringen? 
- Taugen die überhaupt was? 
- Welche Ruten bis 50€ kommen noch für den Main in Frage?


----------



## Tobias85

@Slappy: Zu den Ruten kann ich dir konkret nichts sagen, aber bei mir kam letztens Jahr die Browning Argon Feeder in die Auswahl. Wuemme hatte sich dann dazu mal geäußert:


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Tobias85: Ich hatte mir von der vorletzten Stippermesse mal eine mitgebracht und viel mit ihr gefischt. Ich war und bin sehr angetan von der Argonserie, die man übrigens auch immer wieder mal in den Videos von Feederspezie chalupos sieht. Okay, er ist Teamangler, hat aber sicherlich auch Zugang zu den höherpreisigen Feederstöckern von Browning. Meine Argon habe ich aus Gründen der Ausdünnung meines Rutenwaldes an einen Arbeitskollegen weitergereicht, der ebenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Rute ist. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist sehr gut!








						Browning Argon Feeder 3,00m-3,30m-3,60m-3,90m Feederrute / Alle Modelle   - bigangeln.de
					

Die vier Modelle der Argon River Feederrutenserie bieten für jede Flusssituation die passende Rute. Ob im kleineren Fluss beim Rotaugenangeln oder im reißenden Strom beim Barbenangeln.




					www.bigangeln.de
				




Die ist mit 80€ zwar etwas drüber, aber dafür ziemlich sicher gut brauchbar. Bei Ruten (weit) unter 50€ bin ich inzwischen sehr vorsichtig. Die Browning gibts mit 40-120g und mit 200g.


----------



## Andal

Die DAM habe ich im Vorbeigehen mal gesehen. Die ist schon etwas unelegant beleibt für eine Feeder. Zur anderen kann ich nichts sagen.

Wobei ich für einen größeren Fluss schon deutlich über 120 gr. WG max. gehen würde, wenn originales feedern angesagt ist.


----------



## Slappy

Danke euch beiden für die ersten Aussagen. 
Wenn man auf 80€ geht gibt es auf einmal viel viel mehr Auswahl. 
Da ich den Main hauptsächlich als Spinner besuchen werde, möchte ich halt möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben. Zumindest bei der Feeder.....


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die ersten Aussagen.
> Wenn man auf 80€ geht gibt es auf einmal viel viel mehr Auswahl.
> *Da ich den Main hauptsächlich als Spinner besuchen werde*, möchte ich halt möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben. Zumindest bei der Feeder.....


Das kann ich so nicht glauben Slappy, ich habe dich eigentlich bisher ganz normal eingeschätzt... (Sorry, die Steilvorlage mußte ich umsetzen...)
Trotzdem würde ich 30-40 € mehr in die Hand nehmen, als du eigentlich geplant hattest. Denke daran, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal...
Und eine Rute in der Länge und mit dem WG kann doch fast nur Murks sein..., die Browning macht da doch schon einen relativ soliden Eindruck!


----------



## rhinefisher

Was dem Japanesen sein "Edo Style", ist dem Käseländer das "Baarspeuteren"...
Ursprünglich mehr in Nord Holland verbreitet, findet diese Methode mittlerweile Landesweit mehr und mehr begeisterte Fans.
Diese Montage funktioniert auf alle Möglichen Kleinfische sehr gut.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Slappy: Zu den Ruten kann ich dir konkret nichts sagen, aber bei mir kam letztens Jahr die Browning Argon Feeder in die Auswahl. Wuemme hatte sich dann dazu mal geäußert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browning Argon Feeder 3,00m-3,30m-3,60m-3,90m Feederrute / Alle Modelle   - bigangeln.de
> 
> 
> Die vier Modelle der Argon River Feederrutenserie bieten für jede Flusssituation die passende Rute. Ob im kleineren Fluss beim Rotaugenangeln oder im reißenden Strom beim Barbenangeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bigangeln.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die ist mit 80€ zwar etwas drüber, aber dafür ziemlich sicher gut brauchbar. Bei Ruten (weit) unter 50€ bin ich inzwischen sehr vorsichtig. Die Browning gibts mit 40-120g und mit 200g.



Der @Captain_H00k  fischt die auch und ist ganz zufrieden.
Durchaus brauchbare Rute - und zu diesem Preis sowieso...


----------



## keinangelprofi

Slappy schrieb:


> Welche Ruten bis 50€ kommen noch für den Main in Frage?



Daiwa Powermesh Feeder 3,90m bis 150g Feederrute - Feederruten - Angelruten (am-angelsport-onlineshop.de).

Kenn die Rute selber zwar nicht, könnte aber ein Schnapper sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Beim Rutenbau ginge beim Nederland Mini Bars aber noch deutlich mehr! 
Leichteste Fliegenblanks der niedrigen Aftma-Klassen um #4 (meine feinsten) und dann nett kurzgeteilt, das ist nochmal ein anderer Level als ein Stück nackt von einer Spitze. So ein bischen Biegung darf sein, kam ja auch schon als Anmerkung zum Japanesien-Grabenfischen.

Bei dem schon fast Hype um die Feinstfischerei macht es (es für mich) wohl mal Sinn da ein Design weiter zu optimieren, wenn schon, dann muss das richtig Hand-schmeichelnd schön sein und sowas wie ein Drillgefühl vermitteln.

Was ich noch wichtig finde: Wenigstens angedrückte Widerhaken oder gleich Schonhaken, sowie eine gute sehr feine Pinzette!


----------



## keinangelprofi

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Danke. das dachte ich mir auch. Ist schon bestellt. Gibt auch einen 10 $ Gutschein (Google hilft). die 32 EUR ist es mir wert.


Leider OoS, Geld kam schon zurück...


----------



## Tricast

Diese Kleinfischangelei in etwas stationärer  Form kennen wir auch als Speedfishing und dafür gibt es extra Ruten, die Speedfischruten (Alborella-Ruten) von 2 bis 5m. Das sind kurze Telestippen mit denen vorwiegend auf Ukelei und andere Kleinfische geangelt wird. Sehr kleine Posen in den Größen 3x8 bis 4x 12. Dafür gibt es dann Futter mit einer sehr geringen Bindung wie z.B. Sensas Surface oder Record 515. Das erzeugt eine stehende Futtersäule im Wasser und wird kontinuierlich in Haselnußgröße eingeworfen. Man fängt mit der längeren Rute an und füttert den Fisch immer dichter ans Ufer um dann mit den ganz kurzen Stöcken zu Angeln. Je kürzer die Rute um so schneller ist man.
Das Sensas Record hat seinen Namen, weil damit in einer Stunde 515 Fische gefangen wurden. Das sind alle 7 sec ein Fisch.





						ASV Rüsselsheim -  		 			Posen
					

Homepage ASV Rüsselsheim




					www.asv-ruesselsheim.de
				




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Wenn einer Langeweile am Wasser hat.  














Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Skott schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht glauben Slappy, *ich habe dich eigentlich bisher ganz normal eingeschätzt...* (Sorry, die Steilvorlage mußte ich umsetzen...)
> Trotzdem würde ich 30-40 € mehr in die Hand nehmen, als du eigentlich geplant hattest. Denke daran, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal...
> Und eine Rute in der Länge und mit dem WG kann doch fast nur Murks sein..., die Browning macht da doch schon einen relativ soliden Eindruck!


Im Vergleich zu einigen anderen hier, hast du da in gewisser Weise auch recht. Mir reicht eine einzige Wand im Keller für alles 
Von daher ist das mit dem doppelt kaufen auch nicht soooo schlimm. 

@keinangelprofi , Die Powermesh hab ich auch gesehen.
Ist die gut oder war das ironisch gemeint?


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Das Sensas Record hat seinen Namen, weil damit in einer Stunde 515 Fische gefangen wurden. Das sind alle 7 sec ein Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASV Rüsselsheim -  		 			Posen
> 
> 
> Homepage ASV Rüsselsheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asv-ruesselsheim.de



Das klappt aber nur mit Schürze....
Das Beste was ich je zum Speedfischen hatte, war die Garbolino Colibri - selbst bei 450cm unter 100gr und trotzdem richtig schnell...


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das klappt aber nur mit Schürze....


Genau, mit der passenden Schürze flutschen die Fischlein wie auf einer Rutsche in den Setzkescher. Als alter Stipper kennst Du das natürlich alles. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## keinangelprofi

Slappy schrieb:


> @keinangelprofi , Die Powermesh hab ich auch gesehen.
> Ist die gut oder war das ironisch gemeint?


Wieso ironisch??
Ich kenne die Rute nicht, habe ich doch geschrieben. Ist mir beim Stöbern aufgefallen. 
Ich habe allerdings andere, ältere Daiwa Powermesh Spinnruten mit denen bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Andal

So gravierend sind die anglerischen Unterschiede zwischen dem Main und dem Rhein ja nun auch wieder nicht. Am Rhein komme ich mit der Daiwa Procaster Heavy Feeder wunderbar zu Recht, sieht man mal von der eher sinnfreien Fischerei im Hauptstrom, in der Fahrrinne ab. Aber dort kommen auch die deutlich heftigeren Stangen vom Zammataro an ihre Grenzen. Mit gefühlvollem Feedern hat das dann wirklich nichts mehr zu tun!

Ein Vorteil der Daiwas in, b.z.w. bis zu dieser Preisklasse sind die größeren Ringe an Ruten und Spitzen. Das macht das Leben deutlich einfacher. Und man kann mit ihnen das angegebene Wurfgewicht auch voll ausnutzen, ohne sie fühlbar zu überlasten.






						Specimenruten, EuroCarp Angel Shop der Karpfen Scene
					

Der Angel-Shop der Karpfen Scene. Mit Produkte rund ums Karpfen angeln.Tackle und Baits. Starke Marken wie Pelzer, Nash, Fox, Shimano und andere. Für Sie getestet. Boilie Rezepte und Futter ...




					www.eurocarp.de


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Tricast 

Das musst du uns jetzt mal genauer erklären.
In 7 sec. anködern (gut nicht bei jeder Drift --> auf Biss warten --> Drillen ---> "abhaken" ---> in Setzkescher tun.
Das ist ja übermenschlich.


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Tricast
> 
> Das musst du uns jetzt mal genauer erklären.
> In 7 sec. anködern (gut nicht bei jeder Drift --> auf Biss warten --> Drillen ---> "abhaken" ---> in Setzkescher tun.
> Das ist ja übermenschlich.


Dafür hast du dann einen Siebenjahresvorrat an Zander- und Barschköderfischen.


----------



## DenizJP

Slappy schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu einigen anderen hier, hast du da in gewisser Weise auch recht. Mir reicht eine einzige Wand im Keller für alles
> Von daher ist das mit dem doppelt kaufen auch nicht soooo schlimm.
> 
> @keinangelprofi , Die Powermesh hab ich auch gesehen.
> Ist die gut oder war das ironisch gemeint?



Die Daiwa Powermesh war meine erste Heavy Feederrute und so gut angekommen, dass ich sie nun 2x habe ^^

damit schon Zander, Döbel und 85er Aal rausdrillen können.


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Tricast
> 
> Das musst du uns jetzt mal genauer erklären.
> In 7 sec. anködern (gut nicht bei jeder Drift --> auf Biss warten --> Drillen ---> "abhaken" ---> in Setzkescher tun.
> Das ist ja übermenschlich.



Nee, das läuft anders: Lange Schürze bis in den Setzkescher, Barbless Haken und der Pinkie reicht für 10 - 20 Fische - Du lässt den Fisch vor die Schürze plumpsen und der fällt automatisch in den Setzkescher.
Das geht wirklich sehr sehr schnell...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leichteste Fliegenblanks der niedrigen Aftma-Klassen um #4 (meine feinsten) und dann nett kurzgeteilt, das ist nochmal ein anderer Level als ein Stück nackt von einer Spitze. So ein bischen Biegung darf sein



So Speedruten sind, wenn mir einer hauchdünnen Vollglasspitze (weiß garnicht ob es soetwas noch gibt..) versehen, sehr viel weicher als ne 4er Fliegenrute.
Da gibt es gerade in Frankreich die dollsten Dinger.
Wie in dem Vid einfach ne Spitze von einer beliebigen Pole zu nehmen, wäre auch nicht mein Ding..
Auch Kleinstfische können sich bei zu harten Ruten leicht selber abschütteln.


----------



## DenizJP

wo wir grad bei den Feederruten sind...

werd heute Abend evtl. mit nem Kumpel mit KöFi und Tauwurm an den Main fahren.

meine 2 Ruten werden beide mit Mono gefütterten Rollen ausgestattet da wir heute bis zu minus 1 Grad haben werden..

ABER aufgrund der Ringe der Feederrute wäre bei Minusgraden auch bei ner Monoschnur zwecklos? Oder einfach alle paar Minuten die Ringe checken?


----------



## geomas

#brexit

Also momentan gibt es echte Schwierigkeiten, wenn man _unbedarft_ auf der Insel bestellt.
2 Deals über ebay sind geplatzt, bei beiden kam erst die Rückerstattung der Kohle und dann ne Mail.
Beide Bestellungen gingen im Dezember raus. 1x wurde die Ware (ne Rute) als „darf nicht ins Ausland geliefert werden” eingestuft, nachdem sie etwa 2 Wochen beim Paketdienst lag, die 2. Lieferung wurde „due to issues with customs etc since Brexit.” gecancelt.
Also Vorsicht, liebe Ükel!


----------



## Minimax

Wirkt auf mich schon ein bisschen monoton diese Speederei, kommt mir ein bisschen vor wie diese Fischkarusselspiele mit den kleinen Plastikangeln. Und denn hat man 300 arme Mikrobenfischlein im Beutel. Aber nun ja, wer es mag, und sicher gehört da auch viel Können dazu, will ich garnicht bezweifeln.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Wirkt auf mich schon ein bisschen monoton diese Speederei, kommt mir ein bisschen vor wie diese Fischkarusselspiele mit den kleinen Plastikangeln. Und denn hat man 300 arme Mikrobenfischlein im Beutel. Aber nun ja, wer es mag, und sicher gehört da auch viel Können dazu, will ich garnicht bezweifeln.



Das stimmt, nach 10 Min. macht das keinen Spaß mehr - ist halt ne Notfallmethode für Wettkampfangler.
Aber mit solchem Gerät auf bunte Kleinfische im Meer zu angeln oder Kinder zu bespaßen macht schon Freude...


----------



## Andal

Mit einer "Ginner" von Ebay + Montage keine 20,- €. So fange ich mir binnen Minuten ein paar Grundeln für die Zander. Dann hat die "Micro-Gaudi" aber auch ein Loch und das Zeug verschwindet in der Angeltasche.


----------



## Tricast

Ihr seid ja wie die selbsternannten Natur- und Tierschützer, Weltverbesserer und Menschenfreunde. Alles was nicht in den eigenen Kram passt muß doch nicht unbedingt kaputtgeredet und negiert werden.  Dann sind wir bald beim Angeln ansich. Greta T. wird es bestimmt nicht gutheissen mit einem Auto, und dann noch mit einem Verbrennungsmotor, kilometerweit durch die Gegend zu fahren um dann am Wasser nutzlos ein paar Stunden die Angel zu schwingen.
Das Schöne an unserem Hobby ist doch die Vielseitigkeit. Ich sage immer, für jeden ist das passende dabei. Und jeder soll am Wasser glücklich sein, und wenn es mit einer alten DAM Telerute und Sargblei ist. Meinetwegen kann er auch noch Glöckchen an die Spitze klemmen.

Noch einen schönen Abend

Heinz


----------



## Andal

Tricast schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja wie die selbsternannten Natur- und Tierschützer, Weltverbesserer und Menschenfreunde. Alles was nicht in den eigenen Kram passt muß doch nicht unbedingt kaputtgeredet und negiert werden.  Dann sind wir bald beim Angeln ansich. Greta T. wird es bestimmt nicht gutheissen mit einem Auto, und dann noch mit einem Verbrennungsmotor, kilometerweit durch die Gegend zu fahren um dann am Wasser nutzlos ein paar Stunden die Angel zu schwingen.
> Das Schöne an unserem Hobby ist doch die Vielseitigkeit. Ich sage immer, für jeden ist das passende dabei. Und jeder soll am Wasser glücklich sein, und wenn es mit einer alten DAM Telerute und Sargblei ist. Meinetwegen kann er auch noch Glöckchen an die Spitze klemmen.
> 
> Noch einen schönen Abend
> 
> Heinz


Da hast du falsch verstanden. Jeder soll nach seiner Fassong selig werden - wie dem auch sei. Mir macht es halt einfach nur weniger Spass, hinter Kleinfischen herzujagen. Mir liegen die handfesten Exemplare mehr - auch wenn ich dadurch öfter mal französisch singen muss.


----------



## Slappy

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Wieso ironisch??
> Ich kenne die Rute nicht, habe ich doch geschrieben. Ist mir beim Stöbern aufgefallen.
> Ich habe allerdings andere, ältere Daiwa Powermesh Spinnruten mit denen bin ich zufrieden.


OK, hatte ich auf der Arbeit überlesen. 
@DenizJP danke für dein Beitrag. Du angelt ja auch am selben Abschnitt. 

Ich klappert mal die 4 Läden ab die ich hier habe, eventuell hat ja der ein oder andere was vor Ort. 
Ansonsten muss ich mal blind kaufen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tricast schrieb:


> Meinetwegen kann er auch noch Glöckchen an die Spitze klemmen.



Aber nur, wenn es aus Messing ist ....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee, das läuft anders: Lange Schürze bis in den Setzkescher, Barbless Haken und der Pinkie reicht für 10 - 20 Fische - Du lässt den Fisch vor die Schürze plumpsen und der fällt automatisch in den Setzkescher.
> Das geht wirklich sehr sehr schnell...



Was es nicht alles gibt aber interessant, hier lernt man echt immer wider was neues dazu.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, die Planungen für meinen nächsten Ansitz laufen! Ich will es tatsächlich mal unter winterlichen Bedingungen gezielt auf Karpfen probieren. Ob Wümme oder der kleine Wiesenfluss, steht noch nicht fest. Macht aber auch nix, dezent angefüttert wird ohnehin erst am Angeltag. Dafür stehen meine Köder fest: Es werden Maisketten aus jeweils drei bis vier Körnern sein. Und die habe ich am letzten Wochenende nicht nur gekocht sondern auch für den Fermentierungsprozeß auf den Weg gebracht. Dabei habe ich einen geheimen Geheimtipp aufgegriffen und das Ganze mit Orangenschalen aufgekocht und anschließend auch etwas Orangenöl zugesetzt. Das hat offenkundig gut funktioniert, denn nach nur drei Tagen beult sich der Deckel der Aufbewahrungsdose gefährlich nach außen. Das Zeug müffelt bereits etwas und der Sud ist schon schön schaumig. Ein frisches Bild darf ich leider nicht machen, denn dafür müsste die im Schuppen lagernde Dose wieder ins Haus und das hat meine Frau mir unter Androhung eines mehrwöchigen Startverbots untersagt. Aber hier ein Bild aus der Kochphase.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn es aus Messing ist ....


Das ist eigentlich garnicht so witzig: Ich hab gestern mit Glocke geangelt (jawohl! Dass ihr's nur wisst!)
Jedenfalls fiel mir irgendwann auf, das während die Rutenspitze sich durch Strömung, Wind und Krautauffestrippe bog und krümmte wie eine Tempeldirne, auffallende Stille herrschte, anstatt wildem Gebimmel.
Der Grund: Die kleine Rasselkugel muss beim Auswerfen irgendwie den Glockenkörper verlassen haben.
Es gilt also immer, und gerade bei Glöckchen, auf Qualität zu achten. Aufwendige, hochwertige Messingglöckchen wären da ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee, das läuft anders: Lange Schürze bis in den Setzkescher, Barbless Haken und der Pinkie reicht für 10 - 20 Fische - Du lässt den Fisch vor die Schürze plumpsen und der fällt automatisch in den Setzkescher.
> Das geht wirklich sehr sehr schnell...


Das hab ich mit Frau und/oder etlichen Kindern in Schweden sozusagen exklusiv als einziger Friedfischspot an einem großes See schon teilweise hinbekommen, tagelang angefüttert und dann versammelt eben zigtausende Ukeleis am Steg in alles Wassertiefen.
Die große Gaudi liegt im speziellen Gruppenereignis und der Menge so selbstverständlich gefangener Fische, für Anfänger genau der richtige Einstieg für
"dont worry be simply happy", wovon dann auch einiges ab 10cm in die Pfannen passt.

Einzig das mit dem Abködern ging nicht so einfach und so schnell wie bei solchen Rekorden, aber das auf Biss warten dauerte unter sommerlichen Optimalbedingungen höchstens 3 Sekunden mit der Made im Wasser, die allermeist nichtmal absinken kann ...

Also wieder was dazu gelernt, mit "Rutsche" und Selbstabhak-Haken kann man sich nochmal steigern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Grund: Die kleine Rasselkugel muss beim Auswerfen irgendwie den Glockenkörper verlassen haben.
> Es gilt also immer, und gerade bei Glöckchen, auf Qualität zu achten. Aufwendige, hochwertige Messingglöckchen wären da ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


Das braucht eben noch ein zusätzliche Superduper Microelektronik+Minimechanik sowie einen Sensor für Wackelei, damit die Glocke dann auch immer sicher klingend angeschlagen wird! 
Könnte eine Marktlücke sein ...


----------



## geomas

#aalglöckchen


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das braucht eben noch ein zusätzliche Superduper Microelektronik+Minimechanik sowie einen Sensor für Wackelei, damit die Glocke dann auch immer sicher klingend angeschlagen wird!
> Könnte eine Marktlücke sein ...


Ich weiss, das Du der Typ wärst, der einen walnussgrossen Tokamak und fortschrittliche Kraftfeldgeneratoren konstruiert, um diese für die Bissanzeige beim Angeln zu implementieren.

Was vielmehr Not tut, ist eine sichere und doch Schonende Befestigung der Glocken/KnickiBasen auch an dünneren Spitzen- Wenn das fürchterliche Gebimmel bei Wurf und Einholen nicht auch den Ruhigsten Stoiker zur Verzweiflung bringt, dann gan sicher dies: Nach all der Bimmelei sieht man bei der perfekt angelegten rute, das die Glocke auf ihrem Federstiel sich nach unten gedreht hat, und die Schnur sich bereitwillig in die Lagen der Feder schmiegt....


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> eine sichere und doch Schonende Befestigung der Glocken/KnickiBasen auch an dünneren Spitzen-



Tesa hilft.
Zumindest beim Knicklicht - über Bimmelkörper mag ich nix sagen.....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tesa hilft.
> Zumindest beim Knicklicht - über Bimmelkörper mag ich nix sagen.....


Letzteres wäre im ggs. zu Ersterem aber noch ungelöst und von Interesse


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> KnickiBasen



Wenn Du schon soweit gekommen bist, sollte der weitere Weg doch wohl klar sein...


----------



## Tuxedo75

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, die Planungen für meinen nächsten Ansitz laufen! Ich will es tatsächlich mal unter winterlichen Bedingungen gezielt auf Karpfen probieren. Ob Wümme oder der kleine Wiesenfluss, steht noch nicht fest. Macht aber auch nix, dezent angefüttert wird ohnehin erst am Angeltag. Dafür stehen meine Köder fest: Es werden Maisketten aus jeweils drei bis vier Körnern sein. Und die habe ich am letzten Wochenende nicht nur gekocht sondern auch für den Fermentierungsprozeß auf den Weg gebracht. Dabei habe ich einen geheimen Geheimtipp aufgegriffen und das Ganze mit Orangenschalen aufgekocht und anschließend auch etwas Orangenöl zugesetzt. Das hat offenkundig gut funktioniert, denn nach nur drei Tagen beult sich der Deckel der Aufbewahrungsdose gefährlich nach außen. Das Zeug müffelt bereits etwas und der Sud ist schon schön schaumig. Ein frisches Bild darf ich leider nicht machen, denn dafür müsste die im Schuppen lagernde Dose wieder ins Haus und das hat meine Frau mir unter Androhung eines mehrwöchigen Startverbots untersagt. Aber hier ein Bild aus der Kochphase.



Das mit den Orangen-Schalen funktioniert wirklich 1a. Mache ich in den kalten Monaten auch öfter. 
Funktioniert auch bei anderen Partikeln wunderbar und zudem bekommt das ganze noch ein wohlduftendes Aroma.


----------



## Tobias85

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Das mit den Orangen-Schalen funktioniert wirklich 1a. Mache ich in den kalten Monaten auch öfter.
> Funktioniert auch bei anderen Partikeln wunderbar und zudem bekommt das ganze noch ein wohlduftendes Aroma.


Und dann gärt es schneller, oder was ist neben dem Geruch der Vorteil?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die/der in den Schalen vorhandene Fruchtsäure/Fruchtzucker soll den Gärprozeß beschleunigen.


----------



## Tricast

Das nenne ich mal "Nachhaltig" wenn jetzt auch noch die Orangenschalen verwendet werden.  
Die Karpfenhanter haben schon interessante Sachen drauf.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Anfang November, Ende November und 11. Dezember...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363114
> 
> 
> Und dabei habe ich die nichtmal gepflegt...



Dieselben Maden - zwei Wochen später...


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss, das Du der Typ wärst, der einen walnussgrossen Tokamak und fortschrittliche Kraftfeldgeneratoren konstruiert, um diese für die Bissanzeige beim Angeln zu implementieren.
> 
> Was vielmehr Not tut, ist eine sichere und doch Schonende Befestigung der Glocken/KnickiBasen auch an dünneren Spitzen- Wenn das fürchterliche Gebimmel bei Wurf und Einholen nicht auch den Ruhigsten Stoiker zur Verzweiflung bringt, dann gan sicher dies: Nach all der Bimmelei sieht man bei der perfekt angelegten rute, das die Glocke auf ihrem Federstiel sich nach unten gedreht hat, und die Schnur sich bereitwillig in die Lagen der Feder schmiegt....


ein Angelkollege von mir hat ein Miniglöckchen von den bekannten Schoko-Osterhasen mit Sekundenkleber an seiner Rutenspitze ( also ein, zwei Ringe nach unten) befestigt. Das klingelt leise aber doch gut hörbar, lässt sich super auswerfen ohne Probleme und hält bombenfest. 
Die Idee wollte ich mal dieses Jahr klauen. Normalerweise hasse ich dieses Dauergebimmel aber damit ist es durchaus ertragbar und wenn ich in Rutennähe sitze auch hörbar. Aus dem Schlaf wird es mich natürlich nicht reißen aber es hilft dann auch beim Feedern wenn man nicht immer gebannt auf die rutenspitze starren möchte....


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der @Captain_H00k  fischt die auch und ist ganz zufrieden.
> Durchaus brauchbare Rute - und zu diesem Preis sowieso...


ja kann ich auch nur bestätigen, habe die auch und ist für den Preis sehr gut und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen deutlich besser als billigere Modelle. Hat auf jeden Fall meine Empfehlung  und ist bestimmt online auch mal günstig zu bekommen...


----------



## Minimax

Angelkumpel hat sich ein Deeper Chirp angeschafft, und mir liebenswürdigerweise direkt zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung gestellt.
Ich hab jetzt mal diese ganzen Apps runtergeladen und versuche mich einzufuchsen.

Beispielweise konnte ich feststellen, das mein Spülbecken mit durchschnittlich 0,9-1,2 m  viel tiefer ist, als ich bisher angenommen hatte. So kann man sich irren. Ich muss sagen, ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## geomas

Dann will ich gar nicht wissen, ob das Deeper schon mit in der Badewanne war...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Dann will ich gar nicht wissen, ob das Deeper schon mit in der Badewanne war...


Ich muss was gestehen: Ich habe neulich geflunkert, ich habe gar keine Badewanne, nur eine Duschkabine.
Auch der dort hausende Stuntdöbel war eine Erfindung. Er heißt auch nicht Norbert.
Es tut mir leid.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss was gestehen: Ich habe neulich geflunkert, ich habe gar keine Badewanne, nur eine Duschkabine.
> Auch der dort hausende Stuntdöbel war eine Erfindung. Er heißt auch nicht Norbert.
> Es tut mir leid.


Jetzt musst du's aber Zugeben, du Spülst mit der Marke mit den bunten Blumen


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du's aber Zugeben, du Spülst mit der Marke mit den bunten Blumen


Aber wo wir geade bei Reinlichkeit und Spülen sind, und dies ist tatsächlich wahr:
Mein abscheulicher alter, aber nichtsdestotrotz überlebenswichtiger Thermoanzug war nun wirklich dringend fällig für wenigstens ne oberflächliche Säuberung*.
Also hab ich heute kurz recherchiert, und mich dann damit und nem Eimer mit Spüliwasser in die Dusche gestellt.
Nun, Pläne können scheitern, Dinge geschehen, eins kam zum anderen...
Jetzt ist die Kluft vollkommen durchnässt und vollgesogen, und müffelt immer noch wie der monatealte Kadaver einer Robbe mit nem ernsthaften Nikotin- und Currytulipproblem.
Ich kann nur hoffen, das ich ihn trocken bekomme, bevor der Gärprozess einsetzt-
Also liegen Hose und Jacke nun jeweils auf nem bollernden Heizkörper und verströmen eine unbeschreibliche Atmosphäre...puh...
Hg
Minimax



*Also, wegen mir nicht unbedingt, allerdings gibt es einzwei offene Nähte und Risse, die Mrs. Minimax fixen müsste. Nur würde sie den stinkenden, schmierigen Rupfen niemals in ihrem heiligen Nähzimmer dulden, geschweige denn berühren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Was vielmehr Not tut, ist eine sichere und doch Schonende Befestigung der Glocken/KnickiBasen auch an dünneren Spitzen- Wenn das fürchterliche Gebimmel bei Wurf und Einholen nicht auch den Ruhigsten Stoiker zur Verzweiflung bringt, dann gan sicher dies: Nach all der Bimmelei sieht man bei der perfekt angelegten rute, das die Glocke auf ihrem Federstiel sich nach unten gedreht hat, und die Schnur sich bereitwillig in die Lagen der Feder schmiegt....



Das Leben kann so einfach sein, ohne das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen




__





						Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?
					

AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?  gut, gut Bimmelrudi.   Wenn du im winter aalglöckchen verwendst wirst du auch kaum jemanden stören. Da wirst du mehr schwierigkeiten mit denen feederuten bekommen bei den kleinen ringen mit der eisbildung.   Aber wie du schon sagst im sommer...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Leben kann so einfach sein, ohne das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?
> 
> 
> AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?  gut, gut Bimmelrudi.   Wenn du im winter aalglöckchen verwendst wirst du auch kaum jemanden stören. Da wirst du mehr schwierigkeiten mit denen feederuten bekommen bei den kleinen ringen mit der eisbildung.   Aber wie du schon sagst im sommer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


Vielen Dsnk für den Tip- Du bist wahrlich der Bimmelmeister.   Diese Stonfoteilchen scheinen der Königsweg zu sein.
Mein Ungemach kam von diesen Dingern hier, die ja in vielerlei Hinsicht gar nicht unpraktisch sind:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich hab dann heut hin und her gemacht und geguckt, wie die mit Bordmitteln zu verbessern wären, und siehe da, etwas Moosgummi verhilft ihnen zu spürbar mehr Grip.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und dann gärt es schneller, oder was ist neben dem Geruch der Vorteil?


Wie @Wuemmehunter bereits gesagt hat gärt es schneller und bekommt eine (leichte) fruchtige Note.

Gibt ja auch den Aroma-Mais aus der Dose oder Glas in den Angelläden. Aber ganz so intensiv wird das Aroma natürlich nicht.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber wo wir geade bei Reinlichkeit und Spülen sind, und dies ist tatsächlich wahr:
> Mein abscheulicher alter, aber nichtsdestotrotz überlebenswichtiger Thermoanzug war nun wirklich dringend fällig für wenigstens ne oberflächliche Säuberung*.
> Also hab ich heute kurz recherchiert, und mich dann damit und nem Eimer mit Spüliwasser in die Dusche gestellt.
> Nun, Pläne können scheitern, Dinge geschehen, eins kam zum anderen...
> Jetzt ist die Kluft vollkommen durchnässt und vollgesogen, und müffelt immer noch wie der monatealte Kadaver einer Robbe mit nem ernsthaften Nikotin- und Currytulipproblem.
> Ich kann nur hoffen, das ich ihn trocken bekomme, bevor der Gärprozess einsetzt-
> Also liegen Hose und Jacke nun jeweils auf nem bollernden Heizkörper und verströmen eine unbeschreibliche Atmosphäre...puh...
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, wegen mir nicht unbedingt, allerdings gibt es einzwei offene Nähte und Risse, die Mrs. Minimax fixen müsste. Nur würde sie den stinkenden, schmierigen Rupfen niemals in ihrem heiligen Nähzimmer dulden, geschweige denn berühren.


Dieses Problem, nur in deutlich kompakterer Form hatte ich und habe es noch mit meinem ehedem weichen Angelhut aus Filz. Die Jahrzehnte voller Schweiss, Regen und Sonne haben ihn in ein stahlhelmänhnliches Gebilde von sehr unschönem Aussehen gewandelt. Reinigung laut Fachleuten unmöglich.

Da hilft es nur allen Mut und eine hohe Dosis an Manneszucht zusammenzufassen und Alternativen in Betrieb zu nehmen!

Der Hut ruht nun in seligem Ruhestand auf der gleichnamigen Ablage und ich trage beim Fischen verschiedene Flatcaps. Alles fließt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dsnk für den Tip- Du bist wahrlich der Bimmelmeister.   Diese Stonfoteilchen scheinen der Königsweg zu sein.
> Mein Ungemach kam von diesen Dingern hier, die ja in vielerlei Hinsicht gar nicht unpraktisch sind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364192
> 
> Ich hab dann heut hin und her gemacht und geguckt, wie die mit Bordmitteln zu verbessern wären, und siehe da, etwas Moosgummi verhilft ihnen zu spürbar mehr Grip.



Von den Dingern hatte ich auch mal welche....
...entweder drehte die Kunststoffmutter über (oder sogar durch, was ich verstehen kann) oder der Durchmesser der Knickibohrung war nicht so ganz konform mit den Teilen die es eben aufnehmen sollte.

Kurz gesagt, sie flogen nach kurzen Ausbrüchen diverser verbaler Kraftausdrücke direkt in die tiefsten Gumpen meiner Angeltasche....


...da rosten sie vermutlich heut noch vor sich hin und ich werd ganz sicher nicht nach ihnen suchen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Da hilft es nur allen Mut und eine hohe Dosis an Manneszucht zusammenzufassen und Alternativen in Betrieb zu nehmen!


Ein sehr gutes Beispiel, lieber Andal. Weiss man denn, ob sich unüberlegte Hygienemassnahmen sich nicht auf Mana und Mojo der betroffenen Artikel auswirken? Eben.
Aber der billige Thermo wird sich erholen oder nicht. Wenn ja, dann ist alles klar. Wenn nicht, dann hinfort mit der Kunstfaserklamotte.
Tatsächlich sah ich diesen Tag kommen, und in meinem Magazin lagert unbenutzt seit Oktober ein neuer, leidlich geeigneter Ersatz -mit all seinen Vorzügen und Nachteilen gegenüber der alten Rüstung. 
Wenn jede Planung mit dem ersten Wurf endet, dann ists umso wichtiger für den leichten Flussanglet im Vorfeld klug und umsichtig seine Dispositionen getroffen zu haben.


----------



## Andal

Ob ich mit der Pensionierung des Hutes ein Juju ruiniere, habe ich lange und sorgsam überlegt. Aber offensichtlich stört der schiere Ruhestand das Wohlwollen der Geister nicht. Schließlich habe ich ihn ja mit Respekt behandelt.


----------



## geomas

#glöckchen
#königsweg

Ob nicht „rückwärtige” Bißanzeiger wie der Tipmaster von Premier oder das kompaktere Modell von Michael Schlögl erste Wahl für den nächtlichen Einsatz sind? Vielleicht sogar Modelle, die am Bankstick befestigt werden?
Das Thema hatten wir vor ner Weile ja schon mal. Weitergekommen bin ich damit leider noch nicht.

Daß die Bißanzeige „hinten” bei sehr feinen Bissen durch die Reibung der Schnur an den Ringen leidet ist klar. Aber sind nächtliche Bisse nicht ohnehin etwas zupackender?


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Ob ich mit der Pensionierung des Hutes ein Juju ruiniere, habe ich lange und sorgsam überlegt. Aber offensichtlich stört der schiere Ruhestand das Wohlwollen der Geister nicht. Schließlich habe ich ihn ja mit Respekt behandelt.


Und als Dank wird er mit seiner olfaktorischen Note zum Yoyo deiner Wohnstätte beitragen, der Kreis schließt sich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also liebe Ükelbrüder,
ich wundere mich ja schon wie weitschweifig unter großen Ausschweifungen zu Voodoo und anderen magischen Praktiken der Gebrauch der profanen Waschmaschine bzw. gar der des modernen Waschvollautomaten ein solches Problem darstellt, von dem individuellen Igitt Faktor mal ganz zu schweigen.
Selbst Else Stratmann bekommt das hin ...

Gut, es unterliegt öfters der femininen Machtsphäre, aber es ist auch für maskuline Angler sinnvoll nutzbar und machbar.
Singles wie auch Studenten sollten das aus weiteren Gründen sowieso lernen (neben dem richtig Kochen).

Die Tweed-Fraktion incl. Filz u.a. Uraltstoffen ist hierbei nun deutlich sichtbar im Nachtteil , da beißt die Maus nur höchstens weitere Fäden ab.
Chemische Reinigung bzw. ein bischen solche Bedampfung ist nicht wirklich eine Alternative und schafft neue Probleme.
Aber es gibt ja Alternativen dazu, z.B. das BW Grünzeug oder bunteres und dergleichen.
Das ist auf wöchentliche (!) Waschbarkeit und sogar Kochwäsche vom Outfit der Outdoormenschen unter schlechtesten Umwelt- und Dreckbedingungen ausgelegt und hierbei grandios im Vorteil. 
Es gibt übrigens auch Schonprogramme und Temperaturwähler an diesen Maschinendingens,
und sowas hat die Macht auch schwärzeste Spuren und übelsten Voodoo aus der Wäsche rauszuboxen, sozusagen maximal aufzulösen und in den Orkus des ewigen unterirdischen Abwassers zu entsorgen. Fließwasserzauber sind mächtig!
Selbst die Göttin Freia mit ihren Sturmpferden in den Rauhnächten hat da ihre Pein und Not mit der gewaschenen Wäsche, die ihr machtvoll entgegen steht und selbst Götter peinigen kann, nur verfluchen bleibt ihnen als letzter Weg.

Und nach einem durchgeführten großen Waschgang ist die Klamotte unter Einsatz von etwas Waschwissen meist jungfräulich frisch und kann peinfrei am Jagdwasser erbaulich zum Einsatz kommen!  Mücken finden den Weg zum Blutobjekt dann auch weniger.

Ich frag jetzt nicht, wer wie oft seine Rute und Rolle putzt ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, auf diesen Film aus der Zeit, als der Bowler noch lange Haare hatte, bin ich gestern gestoßen. Wer ein wenig Zeit hat ... Es gibt viele tolle Unterwasseraufnahmen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #glöckchen
> #königsweg
> 
> Ob nicht „rückwärtige” Bißanzeiger wie der Tipmaster von Premier oder das kompaktere Modell von Michael Schlögl erste Wahl für den nächtlichen Einsatz sind? Vielleicht sogar Modelle, die am Bankstick befestigt werden?
> Das Thema hatten wir vor ner Weile ja schon mal. Weitergekommen bin ich damit leider noch nicht.
> 
> Daß die Bißanzeige „hinten” bei sehr feinen Bissen durch die Reibung der Schnur an den Ringen leidet ist klar. Aber sind nächtliche Bisse nicht ohnehin etwas zupackender?


In der konkreten Situation wäre der Tipmaster mit stärkster Spitze vielleicht (vielleicht auch nicht, unter 80g blieb kein Blei liegen) möglich gewesen, hätte aber zusätzliche Handgriffe beim Ausbringen und Scharfstellen und Umstellungen im Setup erfordert. Grade nachts im Winter bei Schlechtwetter sind viele am grünen Tisch vermutlich elegantere bzw. bessere Lösungen und Vorgehensweisen praktisch schwer umsetzbar.
Unter solchen Bedingungen sehe ich Einfachheit in der Handhabung als wichtigste Eigenschaft des ganzen Geräts an.


----------



## MS aus G

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Mario - dickes Petri fürs raustrauen bei diesem Wetter...
> Schicke Speed Master...


Ja, muss ich Dir recht geben! Allerdings war die Speed Master nur schick, bis ich mir die oberen 2 Teile zersägt habe!!! War damals 5 Jahre alt, hatte 250€ gekostet! Naja ist ja alles schön nummeriert auf den Teilen, sollte ja kein Problem sein die bei Shimanski zu reparieren!?! Doch leider Pustekuchen, da gibt es keine Ersatzteile mehr!!! Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, denn von der Performance eine wirklich tolle Rute, da gab es nix zu meckern! 

Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Erstmal brauchte ich ja Ersatz in Form einer Vengeance, allerdings in 5m! Auch, für den Preis von glaub 70€, damals eine gute Rute! Allerdings, durch eigene Blödheit hat sie in der Spitze gelitten! Da fiel mir dann wieder die Speed-Master ein, das müsste doch...! So habe ich dann die 2 Spitzenteile der Vengeance an die Speedmaster gedengelt! Naja genau passen ist was anderes aber es funktioniert!!!

Nochmal ein dickes Petri an alle!!!

Ich konnte es gestern auch wieder nicht lassen und bin nach dem recht ungemütlichen Wetter mit Regen, Schnee und Graupel gegen 14.30 Uhr nochmals zum Vereinsteich! Das Wetter hatte sich sehr beruhigt, so das es eigentlich "tolles" Wetter für diese Jahreszeit war, kein Regen, Wind oder ähnliches! Kurz gefüttert (Paniermehl und Vanillezucker, paar Maden) und dann los!






Aber wie zu dieser Jahreszeit leider üblich tat sich knapp 2h genau nix, nicht der geringste Zupf! Dann gegen 16.20 Uhr zog die Pose das erste mal schräg weg, Anhieb, natürlich ins Leere!!! Och nööö! Das gleiche passierte etwa 10min später noch einmal! Oh, oh hoffentlich war es das nicht schon!?! Dann nochmals 5min später ein kaum merkliches wackeln der Antenne! Das ist doch ein Biss, oder?!? Naja mal einen Anhieb setzen und "Hänger?", och nee, da war doch Bewegung drin!  Nach einem ordentlichen Drill, auch mit der "Zusammengedengelten" Speedmaster kam dann ein wirklich schöner, toller, prächtiger, in guter Kondition befindlicher






Winterschuppi zum Landgang!!! Ein toller Fisch, wie ich finde, der in Verbindung mit dem 16er Haken natürlich einiges an Vorsicht verlangte, aber wie gesagt, das macht die Speedi schon noch gut mit!!! Danach war es dann auch schon dunkel und ich habe sehr, sehr glücklich die Heimreise angetreten!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

SuperMario!
 Petri Heil zum Winterkarpfen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fang


----------



## hester

Schöner Karpfen, solche Überraschungen entschädigen für vieles.


----------



## Skott

Durchhalten wurde belohnt...


----------



## Tobias85

Der ist auch wirklich bildhübsch...Petri, Mario!


----------



## geomas

Petri zum propperen Karpfen, Mario! Schön, daß Du den widrigen Umständen trotzend belohnt wurdest.


----------



## rhinefisher

MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja ist ja alles schön nummeriert auf den Teilen, sollte ja kein Problem sein die bei Shimanski zu reparieren!?! Doch leider Pustekuchen, da gibt es keine Ersatzteile mehr!!! Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, denn von der Performance eine wirklich tolle Rute, da gab es nix zu meckern!



Shimano hatte in den 80ern den mit Abstand besten Service - heute ist es nur noch zum Würgen mit denen...
Die Speedmaster war aber auch extrem empfindlich.
Sehr schöner Fisch..


----------



## Jason

Ein dickes Petri Heil aus der Nachbarschaft, lieber @MS aus G . Wirklich ein schönes Tier, was du da aus eurem Vereinsteich gezogen hast. Gibt euer Verein auch Gastkarten für diese schöne Idylle aus. Ich weiß, hab es noch nicht mal an die Weser zu dir geschafft. Aber dieses Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen, einige andere Gewässer anzusteuern. @Kochtopf ist bestimmt mit dabei. Er scheint zur Zeit sehr beschäftigt zu sein. 
Ein spätes Petri noch an die WE Angler, die sich bei dem Winterwetter aufgemacht hatten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

@MS aus G ganz herzliches Petri, lieber Mario zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch- und das auf 16er Haken und entsprechender Schnur, spannend! Damit dürfte auch klar sein, das deine im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Komposit-Rute jede Menge positive Vibes aufweist!  

Tja, mes amis, 
und bei mir kam es nun wie es früher oder später kommen musste,
Wenn ich meine Trauer und Schmerz überwunden habe, werde ich mlwse. die Details im entsprechenden Thread berichten. Einstweilen genügt die Feststellung:





votre
Minimaxque


----------



## MS aus G

Vielen Dank für die vielen Petri´s!!!

Nein, lieber @Jason, es gibt leider keine Gastkarten, dafür ist das Gewässer auch viel zu klein!!! Apropos, sollte die "Verona" noch länger andauern, solltet Ihr Euch mal die Zeit nehmen und im März bei ordentlich hohem Wasser, sollte es das nochmal geben, an die Weser zu kommen!!! Massenfänge würde es zwar eher nicht geben, aber die Größe der Fischis ist meist sehr, sehr gut und das Fischen bei hohem Wasser, direkt vor den Füssen, sehr, sehr einfach!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Petri´s!!!
> 
> Nein, lieber @Jason, es gibt leider keine Gastkarten, dafür ist das Gewässer auch viel zu klein!!! Apropos, sollte die "Verona" noch länger andauern, solltet Ihr Euch mal die Zeit nehmen und im März bei ordentlich hohem Wasser, sollte es das nochmal geben, an die Weser zu kommen!!! Massenfänge würde es zwar eher nicht geben, aber die Größe der Fischis ist meist sehr, sehr gut und das Fischen bei hohem Wasser, direkt vor den Füssen, sehr, sehr einfach!!!
> 
> Grüße Mario


Jupp, das halten wir fest. Dann geht es das nächste mal an die Weser anstatt an die Fulle. Den Alex schlepp ich mit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

@Minimax - oh, schade. Hoffentlich konntest Du den Außeneinsatz dennoch irgendwie genießen.
Heute landeten bei mir 2 Güsterähnliche Objekte der Firma Hakkin Warmers Co., Ltd.. 
Ich war etwas überrascht ob der Größe der Peacock-Pocket Warmer. Die Größe Standard hatte ich mir etwas kleiner vorgerstellt. Ist aber keinesfalls ein Problem. Es soll hier demnächst kälter werden, vielleicht teste ich die Taschenöfen am Wochenende unter realistischen Bedingungen (am Wasser).
Und weil ich vergeßlich bin: welche Sorte Sprit benutzt Du in den Teilen? Für den Ersteinsatz hab ich das relativ teure Zippo Feuerzeugbenzin.


----------



## Andal

Reinigungsbezin aus der Sanitätsstaffel... über die Straße und beim Nachschieber abgeholt. Damals. Beim Reinigungsbenzin blieb es.


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Reinigungsbezin aus der Sanitätsstaffel... über die Straße und beim Nachschieber abgeholt. Damals. Beim Reinigungsbenzin blieb es.


Geht auch, meine laufen mit dem etwas teueren Zippo aber besser. Und Geo, mach beim ersten heizen nur so etwa die halbe Menge Sprit in den Ofen, wirst staunen wie lange das Ding heizt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - oh, schade. Hoffentlich konntest Du den Außeneinsatz dennoch irgendwie genießen.
> Und weil ich vergeßlich bin: welche Sorte Sprit benutzt Du in den Teilen? Für den Ersteinsatz hab ich das relativ teure Zippo Feuerzeugbenzin.


Oh, das freut mich- sie werden dich nicht enttäuschen. 
Ich habe keine Präferenzen- ich hole mir immer wenn meine Benzinvorräte zur Neige gehen, bei Gelegenheit neue von der Supermarktkasse oder vom Späti* ich konnte keine Unterschiede feststellen. 2 kanisterchen habe ich immer im Haus

Edit: @yukonjack hat recht, mit ner vollen Füllung halten sie wirklich fast 24h. Ich mache sie dennoch immer voll, weil ich mir einbilde sie sind dann auch wärmer und konstanter in der Abgabe. Kann mich irren.
Ob bestimmte Benzinsorten besser oder langfristig schonender für die Glühköpfe sind kan ich aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## geomas

Danke!


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das freut mich- sie werden dich nicht enttäuschen.
> Ich habe keine Präferenzen- ich hole mir immer wenn meine Benzinvorräte zur Neige gehen, bei Gelegenheit neue von der Supermarktkasse oder vom Späti* ich konnte keine Unterschiede feststellen. 2 kanisterchen habe ich immer im Haus
> 
> Edit: @yukonjack hat recht, mit ner vollen Füllung halten sie wirklich fast 24h. Ich mache sie dennoch immer voll, weil ich mir einbilde sie sind dann auch wärmer und konstanter in der Abgabe. Kann mich irren.
> Ob bestimmte Benzinsorten besser oder langfristig schonender für die Glühköpfe sind kan ich aber nicht beurteilen.


Mein Ofen hat im Brenner noch Gewebe, kein "Metallgitter", ist auch schon 20 Jahre alt. Kann sein das es daran liegt.  Andal schrieb "Reinigungsbenzin" , bitte nicht mit Waschbenzin verwechseln.


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mein Ofen hat im Brenner noch Gewebe, kein "Metallgitter", ist auch schon 20 Jahre alt. Kann sein das es daran liegt.  Andal schrieb "Reinigungsbenzin" , bitte nicht mit Waschbenzin verwechseln.


Auch heute noch haben die Glühköpfe einen kleinen Steifen Asbest(?)Wolle, was sicherlich ein Grund für ihre gute Performance ist.





Aber ab und zu nach 2 oder so Jahren machen die auch mal schlapp- interessant das Deine so lange halten, vielleicht liegst doch am Benzin- oder die Watte im Körper verchmonckt, watweiss ich?
Die beiden hier hatte ich heute dabei, und hab sie ca. 9 Uhr morgens, lange vor Aufbruch gestartet.




Das spontane Photo anlässlich unserer Diskussion zeigt, das sie auch jetzt noch, 12h später munter bullern, und das werden sie auch die nächsten Stunden tun (ich lasse sie immer leerbrennen):
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das heißt also, man ist mit den peacocks für jeden denkbaren Tagesansitz gerüstet, und muss sich keine Sorgen machen, das ihnen die Puste ausgeht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

yukonjack schrieb:


> Geht auch, meine laufen mit dem etwas teueren Zippo aber besser. Und Geo, mach beim ersten heizen nur so etwa die halbe Menge Sprit in den Ofen, wirst staunen wie lange das Ding heizt.



Eben, den Unterschied zwischen Zippo Benzin und Discounter Günstig Sprit merkt man gerade bei den Peacocks sehr deutlich.
Letzteres hält weniger lang und kann auch hin und wieder einfach mal ausgehen...nachdem ich das am Anfang bei recht urigem Winteransitz 2x hatte, kommt bei mir nur noch Zippo rein.


----------



## geomas

Als Niete in Chemie bleib ich dann wohl vorerst beim Feuerzeugbenzin. Das von Zippo ist griffbereit.
Laut einiger Peacock-Rezensionen bei Globetrotter ist billiges No-Name-Feuerzeugbenzin gut geeignet und hält wohl teilweise länger als „edleree Sprit”.
Aber das sind wohl Anekdoten vergleichbar mit nem Plötz auf Haribo Lakritzschnecke als Hakenköder. Also keine Wissenschaft.

Danke!


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mein Ofen hat im Brenner noch Gewebe, kein "Metallgitter", ist auch schon 20 Jahre alt. Kann sein das es daran liegt.  Andal schrieb "Reinigungsbenzin" , bitte nicht mit Waschbenzin verwechseln.


Waschbenzin ist meistens Regenerat und ziemlich versifft. Reinigungsbenzin ist sauber und die Glühköpfe bleiben auch sauber.


----------



## yukonjack

Hab heute mal so einen Kohleofen angeschmissen. An beiden Seiten den Stab angezündet, ca. 4  Std. Laufzeit, auch schön warm und keinen Benzingestank in der Hose.


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hab heute mal so einen Kohleofen angeschmissen. An beiden Seiten den Stab angezündet, ca. 4  Std. Laufzeit, auch schön warm und keinen Benzingestank in der Hose.


Ich kann Deine Erfahrung nicht in Abrede stellen. Aber da muss ich widersprechen. Die Kohleöfen waren schon immer ein stetiger Quell der Verärgerung und der Enttäuschung gewesen.
Die gehen aus ,brennen nicht durch, stinken und sind gefährlich beim anpusten, wie Die Hoesch Öfen..Man kann sich einfach nicht auf sie verlassen.
Kein Bock son Ding flottzumachen mit Eisfongern in dunkler Nacht.


----------



## geomas

Tja, in ein paar Jahren sitzen vermutlich alle Angler in elektrisch beheizbaren Klamotten am Wasser und beten, daß die Akkus durchhalten und im E-Fall auch nachzukaufen und einfach einzusetzen sind.
Ich fürchte, daß fehlender Akkunachschub das vorzeitige Aus für viele elektrische Gerätschaften bedeutetn wird. 
Hab in ner Schublade eine ältere Nikon-Kompaktkamera, schönes Ding, war mal teuer - dafür gibt es schon seit Jahren keine Akkus mehr.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, in ein paar Jahren sitzen vermutlich alle Angler in elektrisch beheizbaren Klamotten am Wasser und beten, daß die Akkus durchhalten und im E-Fall auch nachzukaufen und einfach einzusetzen sind.
> Ich fürchte, daß fehlender Akkunachschub das vorzeitige Aus für viele elektrische Gerätschaften bedeutetn wird.
> Hab in ner Schublade eine ältere Nikon-Kompaktkamera, schönes Ding, war mal teuer - dafür gibt es schon seit Jahren keine Akkus mehr.


   ich hab für meine alten Canon Digiflexen noch BGs, in die unfassbare Mengen 8?) AA-Zellen passen.
Schätze, in einem klasse-v-ende der Welt Szenario kann man in den BGs auch nen Holzvergaser unterbringen...


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann Deine Erfahrung nicht in Abrede stellen.  Aber die Kohleöfen waren schon immer ein stetiger Quell der Verärgerung und der Enttäuschung gewesen.
> Die gehen aus ,brennen nicht durch, stinken und sind gefährlich beim anpusten, wie Die Hoesch Öfen..ü
> Kein Bock son Ding flottzumschen mit Eisfongern in dunkler Nacht.


Beide Modelle haben Vor-und Nachteile. Ich brauch die 2-3mal im Jahr, den Kohleofen hab ich heute mal ausprobiert, mehr nicht. Hab mir den Benziner in einer kalten Polarnacht mal mit in meinen Schlafsack genommen. Nie wieder. Gegen den Benzingestank kannste nich anfurzen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Minimax schrieb:


> ich hab für meine alten Canon Digiflexen noch BGs, in die unfassbare Mengen 8?) AA-Zellen passen.
> Schätze, in einem klasse-v-ende der Welt Szenario kann man in den BGs auch nen Holzvergaser unterbringen...



Ich glaub bei dem genannten Szenario macht nen Toaster mehr Sinn wie ne Kamera


----------



## Minimax

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei dem genannten Szenario macht nen Toaster mehr Sinn wie ne Kamera


Letzten Endes gibt es zwei wichtige Artefakte für derlei Szenarien. Sie schließen sich gegenseitig aus, aber eines davon wird das Rennen machen: Kreditkarte oder Rambomesser..   

Andrerseits wäre glaub ich wichtiger, den kommenden Generationen zu zeigen wie es war und was schiefgelaufen ist. Also wär die Kamera vermutlich historisch ziemlich wichtig, wenn auch persönlich nicht nützlich.


----------



## Andal

Eine Büroklammer, 1 m Bindfaden und etwas Klebeband ... McGyver lehrt uns das überleben.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Büroklammer, 1 m Bindfaden und etwas Klebeband ... McGyver lehrt uns das überleben.


...und nen Delkim, zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Andal

Ein Schweizer Generalsmesser, mit ausklappbarem Ordonanzoffizier - ohne das ist Mann eh nackt.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> ...und nen *Delkim,* zur Sicherheit.


... musste ich erst googeln


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, in ein paar Jahren sitzen vermutlich alle Angler in elektrisch beheizbaren Klamotten am Wasser und beten, daß die Akkus durchhalten und im E-Fall auch nachzukaufen und einfach einzusetzen sind.
> Ich fürchte, daß fehlender Akkunachschub das vorzeitige Aus für viele elektrische Gerätschaften bedeutetn wird.
> Hab in ner Schublade eine ältere Nikon-Kompaktkamera, schönes Ding, war mal teuer - dafür gibt es schon seit Jahren keine Akkus mehr.



Gibts doch alles schon lieber @geomas  gugst du hier:

Makita

Mit der den großen Akkus kommst da sicher weit.....6Ah müssen das dann schon sein


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, in ein paar Jahren sitzen vermutlich alle Angler in elektrisch beheizbaren Klamotten am Wasser und beten, daß die Akkus durchhalten und im E-Fall auch nachzukaufen und einfach einzusetzen sind.
> Ich fürchte, daß fehlender Akkunachschub das vorzeitige Aus für viele elektrische Gerätschaften bedeutetn wird.
> Hab in ner Schublade eine ältere Nikon-Kompaktkamera, schönes Ding, war mal teuer - dafür gibt es schon seit Jahren keine Akkus mehr.


Wie Wuemmehunter schon schrieb...





Alles über Akku und USB, selbst die Mütze.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber @rustaweli. Die Zukunftsprognose stammt nicht von mir, sondern von Geo. Zu meiner Ausrüstung gehören weder Taschenöfen noch beheizbare Unterhosen. Selbst diese wärmeabgebenden Pads, habe ich vor einigen Jahren unbenutzt entsorgt. Dafür habe ich die innen Stapel langer Unterhosen und jede Menge dicker Socken.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Lieber @rustaweli. Die Zukunftsprognose stammt nicht von mir, sondern von Geo. Zu meiner Ausrüstung gehören weder Taschenöfen noch beheizbare Unterhosen. Selbst diese wärmeabgebenden Pads, habe ich vor einigen Jahren unbenutzt entsorgt. Dafür habe ich die innen Stapel langer Unterhosen und jede Menge dicker Socken.



Bin ich auf deiner Seite, besser ne Lange drunter und ein zweites Paar Socken obenrum nen dicken Schal und ne Mütze dann lässts sich paar Stunden schön aushalten. Da mein Weg eh nur einige 100m zum Wasser sind reicht es in der Regel mal für ne Stunde nur rauszugehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Hab in ner Schublade eine ältere Nikon-Kompaktkamera, schönes Ding, war mal teuer - dafür gibt es schon seit Jahren keine Akkus mehr.



Das kommt mir bekannt vor...
Falls jemand weiss, wo ich einen EN-EL7 Akku für meine Nikon kaufen kann, oder wer mir einen bauen kann, wäre ich zutiefst dankbar.
Dann könnte ich auch halbwegs erträgliche Bilder einstellen...


----------



## Tikey0815

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mit der den großen Akkus kommst da sicher weit.....6Ah müssen das dann schon sein



Grins.....rollst du nen riesen Koffer hinter dir her zum Swim, auf Nachfrage teilst du dann freudig mit, dass dies keine Kühlbox für die gefangenen Fische sind sondern nur ne USB Powerbank für die Elektroheizung in der Kleidung


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Grins.....rollst du nen riesen Koffer hinter dir her zum Swim, auf Nachfrage teilst du dann freudig mit, dass dies keine Kühlbox für die gefangenen Fische sind sondern nur ne USB Powerbank für die Elektroheizung in der Kleidung



Ich hab ja nur die Akkumaschinen und keine Heizjacke davon aber an meiner Angelhose (vom großen Vogel) die der Herr Koch ja auch hat ist eine Seitentasche dran wo man den Akku sicherlich verstauen könnte. Für mich ist das ganze aber nichts  , besser dick anziehen und nicht so lange draußen bleiben.


----------



## Tikey0815

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nur die Akkumaschinen und keine Heizjacke davon aber an meiner Angelhose (vom großen Vogel) die der Herr Koch ja auch hat ist eine Seitentasche dran wo man den Akku sicherlich verstauen könnte. Für mich ist das ganze aber nichts  , besser dick anziehen und nicht so lange draußen bleiben.


Ich hab ja lieber so ein wärmendes Federfieh in der Tasche


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> USB Powerbank für die Elektroheizung in der Kleidung



Man muß dann nur aufpassen, das man nicht in die Elektrofischer-Abteilung abgestempelt wird. Anders rum, es gibt nicht schlimmeres als am Gewässer zu frieren. So eine 5 kg Flasche mit einem 4KW-Strahler vor dem Shelter, da ist man froh wenn sich mal was an der Rute tut.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man muß dann nur aufpassen, das man nicht in die Elektrofischer-Abteilung abgestempelt wird. Anders rum, es gibt nicht schlimmeres als am Gewässer zu frieren. So eine 5 kg Flasche mit einem 4KW-Strahler vor dem Shelter, da ist man froh wenn sich mal was an der Rute tut.


Wenn man dann mit dem Ärmel mal ins Wasser greift, ist man dann Elektrofischer ?


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du blanke Kabelstellen am Ärmel hast, ja.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hatte mal (bzw. Habe sie noch irgendwo)die günstigen Heizsocken von Askari ich glaube 'Almwalker' die wurden jeweils mit drei AA Zellen betrieben, die in einem Kästchen das sm Bund befestigt wurde betrieben.
Ich fand sie sowohl vom Gebrauch als auch in der Heizleistung unbrauchbar. Ich will aber nicht ausschließen, das es auf dem Sektor auch gute Produkte gibt.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor...
> Falls jemand weiss, wo ich einen EN-EL7 Akku für meine Nikon kaufen kann, oder wer mir einen bauen kann, wäre ich zutiefst dankbar.
> Dann könnte ich auch halbwegs erträgliche Bilder einstellen...
> Anhang anzeigen 364253


Ist ja ein Ding - exakt die Coolpix 8400 meinte ich in den Zeilen. Akkus für die gibt es nur zu horrenden Preisen und der Zustand ist mehr als fraglich.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kann es sein das der passt???

Hähnel HL-EL7 (photospecialist.de)


----------



## Andal

Nehmt doch einfach eine King Naga Schote mit ans Wasser. Gelegentlich daran genagt wird euch warm... sehr warm.


----------



## Tikey0815

Übrigens....wenn ihr mal UV aktive Curry Dips benötigt.......ab nach McDonalds  mit ner UV Lampe beleuchtet benötigt man ne Sonnenbrille


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der passt???
> 
> Hähnel HL-EL7 (photospecialist.de)



Oh Mann - sofort bestellt...
Du bist ein Schatz...


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Übrigens....wenn ihr mal UV aktive Curry Dips benötigt.......ab nach McDonalds  mit ner UV Lampe beleuchtet benötigt man ne Sonnenbrille


Zusammen mit dem panierten Geflügelpressfleisch gibt das dann fragwürdige, aber grelle Köder.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Zusammen mit dem panierten Geflügelpressfleisch gibt das dann fragwürdige, aber grelle Köder.


Wobei das gar nicht so zynisch gemeint ist. Übrige Pommes sind gar nicht mal so schlechte Barbenköder. Vermutlich reizt hier der hohe Fettgehalt und das altbackene Aroma.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ist ja ein Ding - exakt die Coolpix 8400 meinte ich in den Zeilen. Akkus für die gibt es nur zu horrenden Preisen und der Zustand ist mehr als fraglich.


Das ist für nen Volldilettanten wie mich ne wirklich gute Knipse - damit bekomme selbst ich so mittelprächtige Fotos hin...
Wäre schon gut wenn die Akkus von Haenel was taugen, denn die war ja auch nicht so ganz billig.

PS: Ich fasse es nicht - da wollte ich mir direkt mal noch nen Reserveakku bestellen, und jetzt ist die Seite nichtmehr aufrufbar.
Da habe ich wohl den Letzten bestellt...


----------



## skyduck

so heute kam dann ein kleines Paket mit vielen kleinen Päckchen drin. Aussehen tut das schon mal gut. Interessant finde ich auch den Adapter mit den Swivel. So kann man alles auch ganz normal benutzen also nicht nur inline. Man kann dann aber direkt die Hauptschnur durchlaufen lassen und sich Wirbel oder ähnliches sparen, da auch hier alles untereinander gewechselt werden ohne neu zu montieren. Also wirklich nur der Korb und eine quick change bean. Der Swivel macht für die Pellet und Methodfeeder natürlich nicht wirklich Sinn aber für alles andere schon. Leider habe ich nur die lange Version von diesen Adapter bestellt und muss jetzt extra die kurze noch nachordern. 

Ich bin gespannt wie es sich der Krempel im ersten Einsatz bewährt. Hoffe am Wochenende auch endlich mal wieder los zu kommen.

Übrigens alles 20g Modelle, außer der große Korb der ist 30 und der kleine Cube ist 15g.


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist für nen Volldilettanten wie mich ne wirklich gute Knipse - damit bekomme selbst ich so mittelprächtige Fotos hin...
> Wäre schon gut wenn die Akkus von Haenel was taugen, denn die war ja auch nicht so ganz billig.
> 
> PS: Ich fasse es nicht - da wollte ich mir direkt mal noch nen Reserveakku bestellen, und jetzt ist die Seite nichtmehr aufrufbar.
> Da habe ich wohl den Letzten bestellt...


Genau das habe ich auch festgestellt...


----------



## Tricast

Schaut doch mal unter "hähnel akku".

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> so heute kam dann ein kleines Paket mit vielen kleinen Päckchen drin.


Eine Schöne modulare Ausstattung! Hast Du Dich bei diesem Kauf von dem Artikel in der "Angelwoche" inspirieren lassen?


----------



## Tobias85

Wisst ihr, was das schöne daran ist, wenn man 1/2 Liter Pinkies in der Wohnung verschüttet? Zu realisieren, dass man grade allein zuhause ist und es keine Zeugen gibt... 

Ich glaube, selbst Dagobert Duck hätte sein Gold nicht so schnell zusammengeraffelt wie ich diesen wimmelnden Haufen. In zwei Wochen weiß ich, ob ich alle erwischt habe.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ob ich alle erwischt habe.


Hast Du nicht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich fürchte, Mini hat recht!


----------



## Tobias85

Ich werd auf jeden Fall berichten ^^


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich werd auf jeden Fall berichten ^^


Man sagt, man könne aus den Flugmanövern von Stubenfliegen die Zukunft weissagen..


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Man sagt, man könne aus den Flugmanövern von Stubenfliegen die Zukunft weissagen..




Mir brummt der Kopf vom nur-dran-denken.


----------



## geomas

#akkus
Der Nikon EN-EL7 wurde (glaube ich) nur für die Coolpix 8400 gebaut. Und das war kein Massenmodell. Für die meisten anderen Kameras kann man noch Akkus finden. Bei photospecialist.nl hab ich in der Vergangenheit bestellt - 1a Service. Leider ist der Hähnel-Akku HL-EL7 nirgendwo mehr zu finden.

Naja, hab zum Glück ja noch ein paar andere Kameras, obwohl die Coolpix 8400 schon Freude gemacht hat.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mir brummt der Kopf vom nur-dran-denken.


Ich glaub auch nicht dran. Wobei: Wennmitten im Winter sehr plötzlich sehr viele sehr dicke Brummer in der Wohnung ihre Bahnen ziehen, dann deutet das auf eine sorgenvolle Zukunft hin, eine Zukunft die verschränkte Arme, tappende Füsse und unangenehme Fragen bereithält.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #akkus
> Der Nikon EN-EL7 wurde (glaube ich) nur für die Coolpix 8400 gebaut. Und das war kein Massenmodell. Für die meisten anderen Kameras kann man noch Akkus finden. Bei photospecialist.nl hab ich in der Vergangenheit bestellt - 1a Service. Leider ist der Hähnel-Akku HL-EL7 nirgendwo mehr zu finden.
> 
> Naja, hab zum Glück ja noch ein paar andere Kameras, obwohl die Coolpix 8400 schon Freude gemacht hat.


Mich als Canonier (größtenteils a.D.) wundert es natürlich überhaupt nicht, dass es eine N.. Niiik.. Nikon ist, die wieder mal Probleme verursacht.


----------



## geomas

#heizjacken
@dawurzelsepp - Makita hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Die britischen Matchangler auf Youtube „influenzieren” momentan hippere Modelle von akkubetriebenen Heizklamotten. Deshalb kam ich drauf.

@Minimax - jaja, das ewige Thema Canon oder Nikon. Mir ists wumpe, vermutlich könnte ich mich auch mit ner Canon oder Sony anfreunden. Perfekt sind die Kameras alle nicht.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Schöne modulare Ausstattung! Hast Du Dich bei diesem Kauf von dem Artikel in der "Angelwoche" inspirieren lassen?


Ne war mir gar nicht bewusst. Habe es durch Zufall entdeckt beim stöbern im baitstore. Angelwoche lese ich nicht mehr , die eine Hälfte ist aus dem Blinker , die andere die xte Wiederholung. Meist Wechsel ich neben der F&F Blinker und Angelwoche ab. Aber generell findet man oft wenig neues...  Gibt es eigentlich ein gutes reines Friedfisch Magazin?  Habe da Matchangler gesehen, liest den jemand ? Und wenn ja wie ist der?


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> - jaja, das ewige Thema Canon oder Nikon. Mir ists wumpe, vermutlich könnte ich mich auch mit ner Canon oder Sony anfreunden. Perfekt sind die Kameras alle nicht.


Darum benutze ich auch Kodak und Rollei ... meinem Talent entsprechend.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - jaja, das ewige Thema Canon oder Nikon. Mir ists wumpe, vermutlich könnte ich mich auch mit ner Canon oder Sony anfreunden. Perfekt sind die Kameras alle nicht.


Deswegen habe ich mich da zu meiner aktiveren Fotozeit immer schön rausgehalten. Ich war immer der Exot, der mit Pentax gearbeitet hat  

#Brummer
Ich fange auch bei jeder Fliege, grade im Winter, an zu überlegen: wo die wohl herkommt


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Darum benutze ich auch Kodak und Rollei ... meinem Talent entsprechend.


Denke ich an Hasselblad, ist mein Konto um den Schlaf geblacht   
Gut das mein Handy beim Fotografieren mehr aus mir heraus holt


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> #heizjacken
> @dawurzelsepp - Makita hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Die britischen Matchangler auf Youtube „influenzieren” momentan hippere Modelle von akkubetriebenen Heizklamotten. Deshalb kam ich drauf.



Abgesehen das ich mir nie eine Heizjacke kaufen würde aber so ein Nierengurt als beheizte Lösung wäre für meinen Rücken schon was feines. Beim Motorrad fahren würde ich dieses Teil nicht mal im Hochsommer ablegen.
Ziehen wir uns besser schön warm an dann brauchen wir das Akku gedöns nicht uns sparen zudem noch an Gewicht.

#Wochenende
Die Temperaturen verheißen ja aktuell nichts gutes, wenns doch passen sollte werd ich den Aiteln mal auf den Keks gegen ansonsten gehts an der Tonkin weiter....gestern kam endlich der Lack.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

skyduck schrieb:


> Habe da Matchangler gesehen, liest den jemand ? Und wenn ja wie ist der?



Ich habe ne zeitlang regelmäßig für den MatchAngler geschrieben, mache es aber aus Zeitgründen kaum noch. Positiv ist, dass immer wieder Autoren von der Insel am Start sind. Ansonsten ist es aber auch für den MatchAngler schwierig, das Rad, respektive den Angelhaken neu zu erfinden. Die eine oder andere interessante Anregung wird man aber immer wieder finden.


----------



## kuttenkarl

verschüttete Maden:

hilt nur alles abstreiten und auf doof tun


----------



## Nordlichtangler

ab ner gewissen Menge an Krabblern im Nähkörbchen oder gar in der Strickwolle, oder den späteren Dauerangriffen der torkelnden Luftwaffe geht das nicht mehr


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ab ner gewissen Menge an Krabblern im Nähkörbchen oder gar in der Strickwolle, oder den späteren Dauerangriffen der torkelnden Luftwaffe geht das nicht mehr


Ich könnte mir einen Strick nehmen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir geht das so:
"Schatz, mir sind die Maden runtergefallen. Komm mal mit deinem Staubsauger......."
Und fertig.


----------



## Racklinger

Solange die Madendose fest verschlossen und in zwei weitere Tüten verpackt ist darf ich im Kühlschrank zwischenlagern. Mir sind zum Glück im Haus noch keine ausgebüxt und ich will mir die Konsequenzen gar nicht vorstellen, die folgen würden wenn mal doch  
Kühlschrankverbot wäre noch dass kleinste Übel....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das so:
> "Schatz, mir sind die Maden runtergefallen. Komm mal mit deinem Staubsauger......."
> Und fertig.


Das mit dem "deinen Staubsauger" kann u.U. noch viel schlimmer eskalieren, da kommt es sehr auf die Betonung und weiche Aussprache an. 
So von wegen "saug in Zukunft alleine" ...
Mag dabei auch einige regionale Unterschiede geben ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das mit dem "deinen Staubsauger" kann u.U. noch viel schlimmer eskalieren, da kommt es sehr auf die Betonung und weiche Aussprache an.
> So von wegen "saug in Zukunft alleine" ...



Haha, soweit kommt's noch.
Ist ja auch "mein Akkuschrauber und "meine Bohrmaschine" usw.....
Wenn irgendwo n Fussel liegt, kommt se schon von ganz allein mit ihrem Staubsauger angerannt.


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ab ner gewissen Menge an Krabblern im Nähkörbchen oder gar in der Strickwolle, oder den späteren Dauerangriffen der torkelnden Luftwaffe geht das nicht mehr


Ach so schlimm wirds nicht kommen bei mir.  Ist ja alles Laminat und ich konnte den Haufen zügig zusammenschieben, so dass von denen in meinem Blickfeld auf jeden Fall keine entwischt ist. Kann halt sein, dass beim umkippen einzelne Pinkies weiter weg gerollt sind, die werd ich demnächst dann wiedersehen. Aber viele dürften das nicht sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es bläst eisig aus Nord-Ost, der Wasserstand ist zu niedrig und ich bin etwas unlustig - ideale Bedingungen mal wieder an den Bach zu fahren..
Hoffentlich kann ich mich aufraffen...


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das so:
> "Schatz, mir sind die Maden runtergefallen. Komm mal mit deinem Staubsauger......."
> Und fertig.


Deine Missus angelt auch?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nur sehr selten kann ich sie dazu überreden aber gelegentlich kommt sie mit und liest dann ein Buch oder sonnt sich - jedoch nur bei frauentauglichen Mittzwanzigern auf dem Thermometer....


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann ich mich aufraffen.


Nöö, wohl doch nicht. Es ist echt gemein mit dem Wind.
Wenn sich nichtmal der für gewöhnlich sehr sehr tapfere @Captain_H00k ans Wasser traut, muss ich alter Sack nicht den Helden mimen..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Wir sind Brüder im Geiste. Ich habe soeben auch den aussichtslosen Kampf mit meinem inneren Schweinehund aufgegeben. 0 Grad und ein frischer Wind aus Nord lassen keinen gemütlichen Angelnachmittag zu.


----------



## Hecht100+

Warme Waffeln mit Sahne und roter Grütze, dazu eine heiße Tasse Darjeilling, so kann man es aushalten. Nur noch eine Stunde Wartezeit. Und die Dachpfannen nebenan werden immer weißer.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> keinen gemütlichen Angelnachmittag zu



Und wohl auch keine Fänge - jedenfalls nicht mit Ükeligen Methoden.. .


----------



## Slappy

Hello. 
Noch mal ich wegen der ARGON Feeder. 
Da gibt es jetzt auch ne Version 2.0. 
Die hier empfohlene ist aber vermutlich die alte Version, oder? Insgesamt ist es recht schwierig diese Rute zu bekommen....


----------



## Hecht100+

Kontrollblick im Gartenteich, kein Fisch am schwimmen. Wasser ist Klar bis auf den Grund, Giebel steht unter der Seerosenwurzel, Plötzen liegen auf dem Schlamm.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich war eben kurz am Wasser, am Fluß nebenan. Mit Rute, aber ohne Köder. Ein paar Würfe mit einer mir neuen älteren Rute machen (bin happy damit).
Nach 10 oder 15 Minuten bildete sich Eis an den Ringen der Feedertip und gab mir einen Grund zum Zusammenpacken. Wirklich ungemütlich, das Wetter derzeit.


----------



## Andal

Ja mei... es ist Mitte Januar.


----------



## geomas

Ich klage ja auch nicht, beobachte nur (und denke gelegentlich an sehr angenehm frühlingshafte Januartage in vergangenen Jahren).


----------



## Mikesch

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kontrollblick im Gartenteich, ...


Geht bei mir nicht, da ist eine dicke schneebedeckte Eisschicht dagegen. Außerdem sind maximal Libellenlarven drin.


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und wohl auch keine Fänge - jedenfalls nicht mit Ükeligen Methoden.. .


So siehts aus, und dementsprechend vermelde ich meinen ersten Schneidertag in diesem Jahr. Ich war kurz für 20 Minuten mit Hähnchenleber am Bach nebenan, aber außer einem oder zwei Eisvögeln tat sich nichts.


----------



## phirania

Oh Leute ich darf garnicht erst an Angeln denken bei dem Wetter...
Da friert mir gleich die Hose.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Slappy schrieb:


> Hello.
> Noch mal ich wegen der ARGON Feeder.
> Da gibt es jetzt auch ne Version 2.0.
> Die hier empfohlene ist aber vermutlich die alte Version, oder? Insgesamt ist es recht schwierig diese Rute zu bekommen....


Gude Slappy,

mich bin im Besitz der Argon HD 2.0 und kann wirklich sagen, dass ich von dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wirklich zufrieden bin.

Die Rute hat wirklich viel Rückrat, packt es aber auch 150g Körbe in den Himmel zu befördern, ohne ein all zu harter Prügel zu sein.

Über die leichteren Versionen kann ich nichts berichten, da ich hier andere Feeder Ruten fische.

Wo hast du denn überall gesucht? Der kleine Tackledealer meines Vertrauens hatte mir die direkt organisiert


----------



## Slappy

Überall.



Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Argon HD 2.0


Die, bekommt man zum Glück noch. Nur die ?alte nicht mehr. Bei der 2.0 siehts zum Glück besser aus.

Danke für dein Feedback.
Hatte heute ne Sänger high end mit 250g in der Hand. Da gab's aber nur 4 und 5oz Spitzen dazu und sollte noch über 100 kosten. Dann noch ne Loon Sports River feeder mit 180g für 85. Die war garnicht so schlecht . Schaue mir morgen noch ne Daiwa power mesh an. Mal schauen wie ich mich dann entscheide


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So siehts aus, und dementsprechend vermelde ich meinen ersten Schneidertag in diesem Jahr. Ich war kurz für 20 Minuten mit Hähnchenleber am Bach nebenan, aber außer einem oder zwei Eisvögeln tat sich nichts.



Eigentlich hätte jeder, der sich heute ans Wasser getraut hat (Held Du bist...!), wenigstens einen Belohnungsfisch verdient...


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich muss früh inne Heia, geht sehr früh raus. Ist zwar nicht Ükel-Like aber Kumpel hat mich zum Lachsforellenangeln eingeladen, hab jetzt schon schiss vor 8 Stunden Kälte Aber wat mut dat mut  vor allem wenn man Eingeladen wird


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, @Tikey0815, dann mal viel Spaß mit den dicken Forellen. Und denk dran, ne lange Unnerbüx ist nicht das Schlechteste für einen kalten Tag im Outback!


----------



## Jason

Viel Erfolg für Morgen @Tikey0815 . Solche Einladungen kann man auch nicht ablehnen. Zieh dich warm an und dann passt das schon. 
Bei uns soll es nächste Woche wärmer werden. Steht zumindest auf mein Handy. Die Lügenwetterapp sagt für nächsten Mittwoch 8 Grad+ voraus. Und dann linz ich mal auf das folgende WE. Vielleicht hab ich auch das Glück, ein paar Maden zu ergattern und dann fahr ich mal rüber zu den Teichen. Am Einlauf wird es möglich sein, ein paar Plötzen zu fangen. 
Mal schauen, wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Will auch 2 Posen testen die noch nicht entjungfert sind. Hoffentlich bekommen sie Kontakt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Slappy schrieb:


> Hatte heute ne Sänger high end mit 250g


Hab noch mal versucht etwas über die Rute zu erfahren. Dabei habe ich gemerkt das es verschiedene Sänger high end gibt. Die dort angebotene ist eine Sänger Tense-X High End End Feeder! 
Gibt es da eventuell Erfahrungen zu weiß jemand aus dem Stehgreif ob es da auch andere Spitzen für gibt?


----------



## Kneto

Slappy schrieb:


> Hab noch mal versucht etwas über die Rute zu erfahren. Dabei habe ich gemerkt das es verschiedene Sänger high end gibt. Die dort angebotene ist eine Sänger Tense-X High End End Feeder!
> Gibt es da eventuell Erfahrungen zu weiß jemand aus dem Stehgreif ob es da auch andere Spitzen für gibt?


Ohne Sänger jetzt genauer zu kennen was die Versorgung mit Ersatzspitzen angeht, würde ich mich bevorzugt bei Browning & Daiwa umsehen.
Browning aus dem Grund, sie haben eine ordentliche Range die aufeinander abgestimmt ist und kaufen keine Ruten von der "Stange" und lassen nicht labeln.
So kannst du die Browning Spitzen auf vielen Ruten nutzen.
Ansonsten eben Daiwa, da du dort auch lange Ersatzspitzen bekommst, die Marke stark in den Läden vertreten ist und man eigentlich auch nicht viel schlechtes von ihnen hört.
Vielleicht kann ja auch @Fantastic Fishing noch seine Erfahrungen dazu beisteuern? Aus seinen Kommentaren & Texten habe ich entnommen dass er Browning bisher nicht abgeneigt war, mittlerweile aber auch zu Daiwa tendiert?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kneto schrieb:


> Ohne Sänger jetzt genauer zu kennen was die Versorgung mit Ersatzspitzen angeht, würde ich mich bevorzugt bei Browning & Daiwa umsehen.
> Browning aus dem Grund, sie haben eine ordentliche Range die aufeinander abgestimmt ist und kaufen keine Ruten von der "Stange" und lassen nicht labeln.
> So kannst du die Browning Spitzen auf vielen Ruten nutzen.


Hab das gerade gemacht, Browning Spitzen gibt es mit Angabe des Durchmessers bei der Einsteckung in einem breiten Angebotsbereich.
Man muss nur erstmal eine solche Rute in den Fingern haben und den Durchmesser der Einsteckspitze genau ausmessen. Nur selten steht das dabei und dann sollte es wenigstens auf 0,05mm genau sein!  und die durchaus variable Länge auch ausmessen.

Meine eine gekommene Browning Spitzentype ist unten ca. 0,02mm zu dünn, das merkt man schon, leider ist Asia-Stuff da öfter mal so. 
Die andere Type passt perfekt, ist mit 60cm 5cm länger als meine feinen Orginale der Feederruten, aber ich habe nun eine andere weit stärkere Variante und bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit den erweiterten Möglichkeiten. 

Der Preis mit min. fast 10 EUR bis gerne 12-13 EUR hoch ist eigentlich Wucher für so wenig Carbon und überall recht miese Ringeinlagenqualitäten darauf  , vor allem wenn die ganze Feederrute mit 2 Spitzen nur 50€ gekostet hat. Aber man bekommt sowas eben nicht günstiger im Endkundenhandel, und die Maßhaltigkeit muss auch noch sehr exakt sein, sonst hat man schnell "Abwurfspitzen"


----------



## Tricast

Frag die Maus, eh Schlögl:






Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich dachte am Start: Super Michael, Wickeltechnik mit Fireline vom feinsten! 
Aber, das ist ja nur ein einmal Notfix. 

Am besten kauft man erstmal passend.

Das Anpassen aus welchen Grund auch immer geht viel besser, wenn man schon basteltechnisch vorgespannt ist.
Zeigen unsere "threadeigenen" Posenbauwickler ja waidlich an schön gemachten Stengeln, wie man ein Stäbchen überwickeln kann.
Gerade härtere Geflechtschnur wie Themofusion-Fireline (gibts auch in dunkelgrau) eignet sich sich gut zum "aufwickeln" und ist einem normalen Wickelgarn auch noch haushoch von der Festigkeit her überlegen, wenn man sie verklebt hat.
Langsam und vorsichtig heranstasten, Probewicklung(en) und exakt auf 1/100mm mit der Digital-Schieblehre genau nachmessen führt unabwendbar zum Erfolg.

Einzig mit dem Verklebebindungslack muss ich etwas aufpassen, es sollte kein *elastischer* Bindeklebelack (Flex...) sein, sondern ein stark aushärtender, evtl. so ein Reparaturzeug in 2K, da will ich noch mit experimentieren was Viskosität und Dünnschichten betrifft.
Hat da jemand schon was gemacht? 

Denn ich muss danach noch quasi unabwendbar schleifen mit Schmirgelpapier, möglichst perfekt rund (unter drehen), denn man schafft kaum jemals so exakt aufzuwickeln+kleben, sondern muss etwas überziehen nach oben im Durchmesser, und dann runterschleifen in der Anpassung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> evtl. so ein Reparaturzeug in 2K, da will ich noch mit experimentieren was Viskosität und Dünnschichten betrifft.
> Hat da jemand schon was gemacht?




Jupp.
Ich hab mal zu ne zu dünne Spitze mit 2k Kleber verdickt.
Das wird ganz schnell zu dick, selbst wenn man nur einen dünnen Film aufbringt.
Danach wieder dünner schleifen lief auch suboptimal weil bei dünner Schichtstärke der Kleber stellenweise wieder gleich ganz abgeht. Er haftet nicht stark genug auf der Oberfläche.

Vielleicht gibts irgendwas was besser haftet und hart genug ist um es sehr dünn(0,1mm oder weniger) zu schleifen ?


----------



## Hecht100+

Evtl. bei weniger als 1 mm mal mit Lack probieren, so was mit Härter und Wärme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Es gibt bei vielen solchen Arbeiten den Tip mit verreiben, also sofort ganz dünn verreiben und "verpolieren", quasi fast wieder runterrubbeln.
Dafür ist UHU Plus endfest so ein gerne genannter probater Kandidat.
Ist auch bei Leinöl etc. so, vielfach hauchdünn und lange sonnen, sich langsam aufbauend annähern ist im Ergebnis hundertfach besser.

Wie war das:
Wer hastig ist und schnell sein will, macht es mindestens 2mal oder noch viel öfter! 
Gilt fast für alles, auch Tacklekauf und besonders Ruten.


----------



## Tobias85

Man könne doch sicher auch einen grundsätzlich passenden Lack nehmen und erstmal kräftig verdünnen. Da dann die Spitze eintauchen, ablaufen lassen und trocknen. Durch die hohe Verdünnung bleibt nach dem trocknen so eine viel dünnere Schicht übrig, als wenn man den Lack direkt aus der Dose nimmt. Außerdem wäre er verdünnt auch nicht mehr so viskos wie aus der Dose und die Schichten dürften gleichmäßiger werden bzw. der lack besser verlaufen. Das ganze dann wiederholen, bis es passt.


----------



## hester

Spitzen anpassen mache ich öfter, wenn zu dünn 1k Bindungslack und dann eventuell etwas nachschleifen, hält bisher dauerhaft.

Zum Thema Lieferverlässlichkeit Feederspitzen, ich habe etliche verschiedene Browning Feederruten, sobald das entsprechende Modell aus dem Handel ist, gibt es auch keine Ersatzspitzen mehr, war früher bei Browning mal anders. Der einzige verlässliche Anbieter bisher ist Drennan, da gibt es keine großen Unterschiede.
Acolyte und die anderen Spitzen, passt. Wie es bei MS Range aussieht weiß ich nicht, scheint aber auch ganz verlässlich zu sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mahlzeit Jungs! Ich bin gerade Strohwitwer und muss mich ausnahmsweise mal selbst verköstigen. Kein Problem, dachte ich, und habe ein halbes kg Kartoffen geschält und gekocht. Die Basis für ein leckeres Labskaus!
Blöderweise waren die beiden Dosen Corned Beef, von deren Existenz ich wusste, bereits seit drei Jahre abgelaufen. Kein Problem, so was hält sich ewig, dachte ich. Tut es nicht, wie eine nicht ganz so leckere Pilzkultur in der Dose deutlich machte. Was macht ein Angler in so einer Situation? Er geht an seine Futterschublade und nimmt sich etwas vom Tulip-Vorrat! Frühstücksfleisch ist zwar kein Dosenrindfleisch, aber im Labskaus schmeckt es mit Zwiebel angebraten genau so lecker.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich sag ja, wirkliche absolut tote Dauerware hat ihre Vorteile für den Fall der Fälle!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alles Angler hat man ja zum Glück immer Reserven.
Aus dem guten Kuchenmehlgrundfutter kann man sicherlich nochmal nen Kuchen backen und der Büchsenmais taugt zur Not auch als Gemüsebeilage.


----------



## kuttenkarl

PU-Kleber auschäument, mit einem fuselfreien Tuch aufreiben geht auch  So kann man auch den Zapfen von Steckruten wieder aufarbeiten. PU-Kleber gibt es zb. bei Rudi Heger.  Man kann sogar ganze Blanks damit einreiben und so eine Schutzschicht erzeugen. Näheres kann man im Rutenbau Forum nachlesen. Bei sehr wenig auftrag würde ich PU-Kleber nehmen sonst 2-K Lack. Wenns ganz viel unterschied ist, könnte man auch eine Wicklung mit geflochtener Schnur anbringen und die dann lackieren. Würde mir dann aber lieber eine neue Spitze besorgen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs! Ich bin gerade Strohwitwer und muss mich ausnahmsweise mal selbst verköstigen. Kein Problem, dachte ich, und habe ein halbes kg Kartoffen geschält und gekocht. Die Basis für ein leckeres Labskaus!
> Blöderweise waren die beiden Dosen Corned Beef, von deren Existenz ich wusste, bereits seit drei Jahre abgelaufen. Kein Problem, so was hält sich ewig, dachte ich. Tut es nicht, wie eine nicht ganz so leckere Pilzkultur in der Dose deutlich machte. Was macht ein Angler in so einer Situation? Er geht an seine Futterschublade und nimmt sich etwas vom Tulip-Vorrat! Frühstücksfleisch ist zwar kein Dosenrindfleisch, aber im Labskaus schmeckt es mit Zwiebel angebraten genau so lecker.
> Anhang anzeigen 364404


Es wäre mal eine Erhebung wert, wie viel von dem fürs Angeln gekauften Tulip nie bei den Fischen ankommt. Denke mal, der Anteil wäre bei mir sehr hoch... gebratene Tulip Scheiben mit Baked Beans und Spiegelei haben eine enorme Anziehungskraft auf mich!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Es wäre mal eine Erhebung wert, wie viel von dem fürs Angeln gekauften Tulip nie bei den Fischen ankommt. Denke mal, der Anteil wäre bei mir sehr hoch... gebratene Tulip Scheiben mit Baked Beans und Spiegelei haben eine enorme Anziehungskraft auf mich!


Dito auf Sohnemann oder mir mal auf als Aufstrich bezogen und Mahlzeit @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## skyduck

Jaaaah. Endlich und was für ein Brocken!!! Es geht auch in der Ruhr


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dito auf Sohnemann oder mir mal auf als Aufstrich bezogen und Mahlzeit @Wuemmehunter !


Zu Tulip und Spam gibt es auch keine Alternativen. Das schmeckt eben, wie es schmeckt und es schmeckt gut!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein dickes Petri an die Ruhr, @skyduck! Ei n richtig toller Döbel, Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich dachte am Start: Super Michael, Wickeltechnik mit Fireline vom feinsten!
> Aber, das ist ja nur ein einmal Notfix.



So gings mir auch....
Watt ne Enttäuschung...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs! Ich bin gerade Strohwitwer und muss mich ausnahmsweise mal selbst verköstigen. Kein Problem, dachte ich, und habe ein halbes kg Kartoffen geschält und gekocht. Die Basis für ein leckeres Labskaus!
> Blöderweise waren die beiden Dosen Corned Beef, von deren Existenz ich wusste, bereits seit drei Jahre abgelaufen. Kein Problem, so was hält sich ewig, dachte ich. Tut es nicht, wie eine nicht ganz so leckere Pilzkultur in der Dose deutlich machte. Was macht ein Angler in so einer Situation? Er geht an seine Futterschublade und nimmt sich etwas vom Tulip-Vorrat! Frühstücksfleisch ist zwar kein Dosenrindfleisch, aber im Labskaus schmeckt es mit Zwiebel angebraten genau so lecker.
> Anhang anzeigen 364404



Das isst Du doch nicht wirklich - oder...
Männer allein zu Haus....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das isst Du doch nicht wirklich - oder...
> Männer allein zu Haus....


Das war lecker... und morgen gibt es den Rest!


----------



## Minimax

@skyduck herzliches Petri, wunderbarer Fisch, weiter so!


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Jaaaah. Endlich und was für ein Brocken!!! Es geht auch in der Ruhr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364418



Wahnsinns Fisch für die Ruhr - ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri! So wohlgenährt und proper, da geht einem das Herz auf.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri! So wohlgenährt und proper, da geht einem das Herz auf.


Oh , stimmt, @Wuemmehunter gebürtig natürlich auch ein Glückwunsch zu seiner wahrhaften Tulippfanne


----------



## Andal

Mein Respekt gilt vor allem denen, die es bei den Temperaturen draussen aushalten.


----------



## hester

@skyduck , Glückwunsch zum Superdöbel


----------



## yukonjack

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger. Bin auch gerade zurück. Oh Sole Mio oder wie das Lied heißt .


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Jaaaah. Endlich und was für ein Brocken!!! Es geht auch in der Ruhr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364418


Na denn mal dickes Petri meinerseits.


----------



## Andal

yukonjack schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle Fänger. Bin auch gerade zurück. Oh Sole Mio oder wie das Lied heißt .


Friert dich in die Füss'?


----------



## yukonjack

Andal schrieb:


> Friert dich in die Füss'?


der Rest auch...


----------



## Professor Tinca

@skyduck 
Ein toller Fisch, der bei diesem Wetter doppelt zählt.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Winter-Döbel mein Lieber. Ich ziehe den Hut vor Dir.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kneto

@skyduck: Ein kräftiges Petri zu diesem tollen Döbel!

Bei mir kam heute zum frühen Nachmittag noch etwas Post in Form zweier Pakete.
Eines beinhaltete 2x Peacock Pocket Warmer, die es zur Zeit anscheinend in Deutschland nur über einen Händler zu beziehen gibt?
Der Grund des kauf´s lag natürlich in der erfolgreichen Erwähnung und Präsentation Mitte der Woche hier im Ükel, und da ich für solche "Spielereien" besonders zu begeistern bin, habe ich auch zeitnah geordert. Ich bin hellauf begeistert, doch muss ich mit dem Brennstoff noch etwas probieren. Für den ersten Versuch habe ich Reinigungsbenzin aus der Drogerie verwendet, was allerdings doch ein wenig riecht/müffelt. Hier werde ich wohl doch mal Versuchsweise das viel gelobte Coleman Fuel versuchen, vielleicht riecht dies bei der Verbrennung nicht so.






Im zweiten Paket befand sich ein Versuchskauf aus Chinesien, der sich als Knüller entpuppte.
Aber seht selbst:








Die Körbe gleichen in der Größe & Grammatur denen der Marke Guru und machen einen absolut guten Eindruck. Scheinbar stammen sie sogar aus der gleichen Fabrik. Der Verkäufer verkauft in seinem Angebot jeweils 5x Körbe je Größe.
Bezahlt habe ich für 20x Körbe knapp 30€, was ich keinen schlechten Kurs finde.
Wer sich vor der kommenden Ende des Zollfreibetrages noch etwas eindecken möchte hat hier die Chance.
>>>LINK<<<


----------



## Jason

@skyduck auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Petri Heil. Wie und mit was für einen Köder hast du den Prachtkerl gefangen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tuxedo75

Petri @skyduck ! Und Respekt bei dem Wetter raus ans Wasser zu gehen!

ich hätte noch eine Frage an die Ükel-Mitglieder die schon öfter in Fernost bestellt haben: hat jemand schon Erfahrungen in Sachen leichten Posen und Wagglern sammeln können oder könnte sogar eine Empfehlung aussprechen?


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> @skyduck auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Petri Heil. Wie und mit was für einen Köder hast du den Prachtkerl gefangen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Würde mich auch interessieren. Tippe auf Flocke.
Petri zu diesem stattlichen Prachtkerl @skyduck !


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - ich hatte mich der Hoffnung hingegeben, dass auch einige mit dünnen Antennen dabei sein könnten...
> Aber ich will trotzdem nicht klagen.
> Für das Geld kann man die schon kaufen.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40p vorbebleite Wagglerposen Angelpose Laufpose Allroundpose Schwimmer Pose Set  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 40p vorbebleite Wagglerposen Angelpose Laufpose Allroundpose Schwimmer Pose Set in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Hey @Tuxedo75
Falls dich die dicken Antennen nicht stören, sind die absolut OK fürs Geld... .


----------



## rustaweli

@Tuxedo75 
Bei solch Sachen würde ich fernost absolut ausklammern und hier, südlich, bei Match Shops oder eben der Insel schauen. Wenn unbedingt  von der Insel, so schau doch mal bei der Boiliebude.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Tippe auf Flocke.
> Petri zu diesem stattlichen Prachtkerl @skyduck !


Oder war er mit Frühstücksfleisch, was heute unser Strohwitwer @Wuemmehunter verdrückt hat, unterwegs?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Tuxedo75
> Bei solch Sachen würde ich fernost absolut ausklammern und hier, südlich, bei Match Shops oder eben der Insel schauen. Wenn unbedingt  von der Insel, so schau doch mal bei der Boiliebude.


Hier kann ich @rustaweli nur beipflichten. Bei solch Sachen wie den Crystal Wagglern wie sie Drennan & Middy als Vorbild haben, sollte man auch bei den "Originalen" bleiben. Auch wenn diese nun wirklich nicht ganz so günstig sind und der Verlust dann doch etwas schmerzt, oder vielleicht nicht immer leicht zu beschaffen sind, so sind sie den Klonen und Kopien um Welten überlegen. Der Kunststoff ist ein ganz anderer, da hast du länger Freude dran, denn das Auge angelt ja auch immer ein Stück weit mit.
Als günstige Bezugsquelle für die britischen Posen kann ich Anglerbörsen empfehlen, dort sind durchaus auch größere Posten aus Geschäftsauflösungen zu finden.


----------



## Tricast

Bei Posen, gerade bei Waggler würde ich EXNER favorisieren.









						Exner und Cralusso Posen
					






					www.exnershop.de
				




Bei Straight Waggler und Crystals würde ich Drennan bevorzugen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tuxedo75

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Tuxedo75
> Bei solch Sachen würde ich fernost absolut ausklammern und hier, südlich, bei Match Shops oder eben der Insel schauen. Wenn unbedingt  von der Insel, so schau doch mal bei der Boiliebude.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey @Tuxedo75
> Falls dich die dicken Antennen nicht stören, sind die absolut OK fürs Geld... .



vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion. Die Spitzen sind mir leider wirklich zu dick.
Habe auch bei meinen Recherchen nicht wirklich was ansprechendes a la Drennan gefunden. Bloß bin ich bei Ali und co. Auch nicht der geschickteste.

dachte vllt. gäbe es eine Alternative die ich noch nicht gefunden habe

werde mal bei der Boiliebude und bei dem Baitstore später mal schauen. Ansonsten direkt auf der Insel bestellen (müssen)


----------



## Minimax

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Baitstore


wenn Du den aus Kamen meinst, der hat eigentlich immer ein paar Crystals von Drennan da. Gute Posenauswahl gibts auch bei Haack.
Und ich stimme @Tricast zu, was die Posen von Exner betrifft.


----------



## Tuxedo75

@Kneto das kann man ja selbst bei deutschen „billig Posen aus Plastik“ merkt man wie schnell die porös werden oder leicht brechen 

@Tricast vom Exner sind schon einige in meinem Koffer, suche jedoch ein paar leichtere


----------



## skyduck

so jetzt bin ich auch zurück und mir brennen die Ohren  Ich brauch unbedingt eine Kopfbedeckung die richtig wärmt.

Heute Mittag bin ich erst in der Garage zum basteln gewesen und habe mir wieder eine Feederbox in den Hänger gebaut. Das hat dann den Vorteil, dass man bei den Wetter nix groß montieren muß am Stuhl, einfach Klappe zu und gut ist. Obwohl ich gestern Abend extra noch das gute S Sandwich gekauft und auch entsprechend durch den Mixer gejagt habe war meine Motivation heute echt schlecht. Alles so kalt und trüb...

Nach etwas Gebastel habe ich dann doch gepackt. Einfach alles in die Box geschmissen das kleine leichte Korum Stühlchen dazu und die alte Daiwa Matche, sowie die Browning Sphere. Alles was so an Köder da war in eine Tasche rein und fertig. Bin dann in meinen Astronautenanzug gestiegen und los ging es.

Entschieden habe ich mich für eine Stelle an der eine kleine Einbuchtung mit Minieinlauf ist. Da war ich schon öfter, habe aber nie richtig was vernünftiges gefangen. Habe mir aber gedacht, dass es dort bei der Kälte wohl was werden kann, zumal dort immer viel Gänse und Schwäne gefüttert werden.

Premiere hatte dann heute @Jason seine schicke Federkielpose, ausgebleit mit 4x BB war sie perfekt. Sie brachte dann auch ein paar Mini Grundeln auf Maden. Ich liebe diese Posen und komme mir dann wieder vor wie früher. Wenn die so leicht schräg im Wasser hängen und sich leiseste Zupfer durch einfaches Geradestellen verraten. Ein echt schönes Teil , das mir im Sommer noch viel Freude bereiten wird.

Da die Stelle doch etwas eng für die 4,20m Powermash war bin ich regelmäßig in den Zweigen festgehangen und habe dann nach ca. 1 Stunde die Matche weggepackt und die Sphere mit einem kleinen 20g Preston Inline Körbchen bestückt. Gefüllt das ganze mit dem liquidised bread und 2 der größten Stücke gestanzt (ich weiß nicht welche Größe die große Guru-Punch hat). Das Ganze habe ich kurz vor der Strömungskante platziert. Nach ca. 45 Minuten kam dann ein sehr vehementer aber gar nicht mal so heftiger Biss. Dan Anhieb quittierte die Sphere dann mit einen ordentlichen Bogen und die Bremse fing an zu rattern. Wow was ein Fisch und was für ein Gefühl an dieser ultraleichten Rute. Sie federt im richtigen Moment ab, lässt aber trotzdem noch die Kontrolle, ich bin echt begeistert von ihr, jetzt auch bei großen Fischen !!! Mein besonderer Dank gilt hier einmal @rhinefisher, welcher diese Rute seinerzeit ins Gespräch und damit mit auf meinen Schirm gebracht hat. Ohne diese Diskussion wäre ich nie auf diese gekommen...

Nach dem ich den Fisch vom Gebüsch weggebracht hatte, musste ich mit Schrecken feststellen, dass ich auf Grund des Nichterwartens eines ordentlichen Fisches, meine Kescher recht weit weg geparkt hatte. Gott sei Dank war der Prachtbursche dann doch schon recht müde und hat an langgestreckten Arm und Rute still gehalten bis ich den Griff erreicht habe und ihn schön keschern konnte. Wieder eine Ermahnung mit den Zaunpfahl: KESCHER IMMER IN REICHWEITE !!!.

Das war mein erster wirklich guter Döbel aus der Ruhr und ich glaube mit den knapp 55cm und dicken Bauch generell mein größter bisher. Da es bei der Kälte kaum Publikumsverkehr gibt, konnte ich ihn in Ruhe versorgen...

Ich bin mega glücklich, dass es, auch beim ersten Einsatz mit dem Brot so super geklappt hat. Vielleicht komme ich morgen noch einmal wieder...


----------



## skyduck

Und natürlich Petri an alle die heute sich auch das ... abgefroren haben und Danke für die vielen lieben Petris!!!!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für den Bericht und Bilder @skyduck !
Dachte ich es mir doch und deckt sich so auch mit meinen Erfahrungen an meinem Gewässer. Flocke und kleine Fischlein, auch Gummi, gleich die Größeren. Der Rest oder eben kleine Cranks, Metall, die etwas "Kleineren".


----------



## Jason

Interessanter Bericht mit schönen Bildern @skyduck . Freut mich sehr, dass dir die Pose zusagt. So, dann will ich mal weiter basteln. Es gibt noch viel zu tun. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder, Dirk.
Die Grundel ist ja echt niedlich.


----------



## hester

Freut mich von der Sphere zu hören, bin gespannt wie sich meine macht, wartet noch auf ihren Einsatz. Eins kann ich aber sagen, der Griff und der Rollenhalter sind wirklich super, ebenso das Futteral. Was mich überrascht hat ist, das die Biegekurve fast identisch ist mit der Drennan Medium Feeder. Mal gespannt wie das in der Praxis ist.


----------



## Minimax

Danke, @skyduck für den schönen Bericht. Der Mühe und des Schnatterns Lohn war aber auch ein Bilderbuchfisch! Auch meine Gedanken kreisen in diesen Tagen um Liquibread, dessen Eigenschaften im Winter nicht zu unterschätzen sind. Ich plane, es dich einmal einzusetzen, allerdings in gewisser Weise aufgepeppt. Mal sehen.
Jo, und natürlich gebührt unter diesen Umständen, wo die Bisse rapide seltener werden jedem Mucho Respecto der eisern und verwegen genug ist, sich ans Wasser zu wagen, auch ohne Fisch, gestern und heute waren es die beiden Harthunde "Tobsen" @Tobias85 und "Klondyke Cat" @yukonjack.


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Freut mich von der Sphere zu hören, bin gespannt wie sich meine macht, wartet noch auf ihren Einsatz. Eins kann ich aber sagen, der Griff und der Rollenhalter sind wirklich super, ebenso das Futteral. Was mich überrascht hat ist, das die Biegekurve fast identisch ist mit der Drennan Medium Feeder. Mal gespannt wie das in der Praxis ist.


Für mich, dessen teuerste Feederrute bis vor kurzem eine 30€ Rute war, war sie echt eine Offenbarung. Allein die Wurfperformance und die Leichtigkeit hat mich vom Hocker gehauen... Aber auch der oft bemeckerte Griff ist im Einsatz total Klasse und im Drill hat sie heute eine Super Figur gemacht. Für mich ein Traum, bin mal auf deine Meinung gespannt, da due da glaube ich viel mehr Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast als ich. Missen möchte ich sie nicht mehr und nach dem Fang heute hat sie dann auch direkt eine gute Aufladung


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> ... Aber auch der oft bemeckerte Griff....


Es ging mir lediglich um die Ästhetik,  das der Griff ergonomisch günstig ist, hab ich nie in Abrede gestellt   



skyduck schrieb:


> und nach dem Fang heute hat sie dann auch direkt eine gute Aufladung


So ein Prachtjohnnie lässt den Manalevel in höchste Höhen schnellen. Bald werden Blaue Kriechströme den Rutenblank entlangzüngeln und fernes Donnergrollen ertönen, wenn Du (und nur Du, niemand sonst) Deine Sphere zur Hand nimmst.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, @skyduck für den schönen Bericht. Der Mühe und des Schnatterns Lohn war aber auch ein Bilderbuchfisch! Auch meine Gedanken kreisen in diesen Tagen um Liquibread, dessen Eigenschaften im Winter nicht zu unterschätzen sind. Ich plane, es dich einmal einzusetzen, allerdings in gewisser Weise aufgepeppt. Mal sehen.
> Jo, und natürlich gebührt unter diesen Umständen, wo die Bisse rapide seltener werden jedem Mucho Respecto der eisern und verwegen genug ist, sich ans Wasser zu wagen, auch ohne Fisch, gestern und heute waren es die beiden Harthunde "Tobsen" @Tobias85 und "Klondyke Cat" @yukonjack.


in der F&F 01/20 Gab es da so einen besser Angeln Artikel zu. Dort nutzen und empfehlen die GOO von Korda als Zusatz, was dann zu einen giftpinken Ergebnis führt. Sieht zumindest interessant aus...


----------



## geomas

Ohh, herzliches Petri zu dem wirklich sehr strammen Döbel, Dirk! Toll, daß Du so die Sphere mal so richtig fordern konntest. 
Danke für den schön illustrierten Berticht, der macht richtig Lust auf die Flußangelei. Jasons Posen sind wirklich wunderschön.

Danke für den Ali-Tipp, @Kneto - ich hab da auch sofort bestellt (hatte solche original von Guru schon mal stark gesenkt gekauft, aber der Händler hatte die nicht mehr...). 

@hester - interessant, der Vergleich der Biegekurve zwischen der Drennan Medium Feeder (Du meinst das aktuelle Modell?) und der ungleich moderner daherkommenden Sphere.


#waggler
Als „Feine Waggler” bevorzuge ich die Drennan Modelle oder ältere aus dem UK. Auch Middy hat sehr interessante Waggler. Die günstigen klassischen Waggler von Premier Floats gefallen mir ebenfalls. 





Mein Lieblingsmodell von Exner: Carp sowieso??
Viele der Exner-Waggler sind mir zu groß.










Für die Insert-Modelle der Drennan Waggler gibt es Wechselspitzen. Finde ich super.
Der Drift Beater ist ein sehr nützliches Modell, der kleine „Onion” ist prima für die Nahdistanz.





Die kleinen Middy-Modelle links sind super für die Oberflächenangelei auf Rotfeder&Co.
Die Preston Dura Wag (oder so ähnlich) sind häßlich, aber sehr robust. Rechts noch mal 2 Middys.
Zu deren optischer Gestaltung sage ich lieber nüscht (sie kamen im Set mit anderen Posen).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die Bilder und den klasse Bericht, @skyduck!! Das sind die Berichte die motivieren. Vielleicht wage ich mich morgen auch mal wieder raus.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


>


#Telefloat
#trotting on a Budget

Lieber Geo, ist die mit der Chinapin gekoppelte Rute ein Exemplar der Lineaffe Telefloatrute? Wie macht sie sich denn so mit der Pin, bzw. hast Du sie auch mal statt Waggler mit nem TopandBottom im Fliesswasser eingesetzt?

Ich hab die ja auch, aber bisher nur zur Freiwilligenrekrutierung für unükelige Zielfische genutzt, da wär ich natürlich an Intensin-Angelerfahrungen interessiert.
Hg
Mìnimax


----------



## Kneto

@geomas: Du hast auf dem Foto mit den Drennan Crystal's die Insert's abgebildet, also mit dünnerem Body und sehr feiner/schmaler Spitze gegenüber den Giants. Kannst Du mir vielleicht sagen wo ich für die Insert's Wechselspitzen bekommen kann? Meine Suche/Recherche im Netz hat da bisher nichts eindeutiges ergeben bzw. war nicht eindeutig dass es sich um Spitzen für Insert's handelt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Rückmeldung aus dem Eis   
Es war echt recht kalt, 5 Uhr Morgens hatte mein Auto -3grad angezeigt, aber es war nichts was man mit so einem noname Astronautenanzug in Zwiebelschicht-technik nicht durchstehen könnte 
Französische Lieder Singen muss ich nicht,  es gab einige Fehlbisse, welche ich natürlich alle auf die Unfähigkeit der Fische schieben werde , aber für 2 schöne roundabout 2 KG Lachsforellen und eine Portionsforelle hats dann doch noch gereicht. Mein Kumpel konnte 2 Lachse rausziehen und der Rekord am Teich war 8 Lachse für eine Person.
Für mich selbst bin ich zufrieden, die Menge wird kommende Woche kulinarisch Verarbeitet. Mein Kumpel allerdings war recht verärgert, weil er sich schon immer möglichst eine zweistellige Anzahl erhofft.
Das ist auch das, was mich an kommerziellen Forellenseen auch so stört, ich geh gerne Angeln und mag es überhaupt nicht unter Erfolgsdruck zu stehen, das hat man aber hier, wenn man für das Angeln einen nicht unerheblichen Obolus entlöhnt.

Jedenfalls waren das schöne 12 Std. an einem recht großen Teich, fast schon ein See. Hab mich gefreut einen guten Freund wiederzusehen und der Klönschnack war grandios... 

Kleine Anekdote:
Nachdem mir mal wieder ein Fisch vom Haken gehüpft ist warf ich neu aus und kurbelte die Montage an die gewünschte Stelle, ich schaltete den Freilauf meiner Rolle ein und genau in dem Moment ruckte es gewaltig und meine Spule fing an sich in einem vorher noch nie erlebten Wahnsinnigen Tempo abzuspulen.....erschreckt griff ich die abgelegte Rute und schaltete den Freilauf aus....zack war der Spuk vorbei und ich hatte nix am Haken 
Im Nachhinein glaube ich, dass dies ein dort im Teich vorkommender Stör war, es war ja später Nachmittag , aber crazy Erlebnis


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls waren das schöne 12 Std. an einem recht großen Teich, fast schon ein See. Hab mich gefreut einen guten Freund wiederzusehen und der Klönschnack war grandios...


Petri, Tikey, ob Paylake oder nicht, hart ists trotzdem rauszugehen. Rünthe?


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Tikey, ob Paylake oder nicht, hart ists trotzdem rauszugehen. Rünthe?


Nicht Rünthe, wir waren zur Grafenmühle, der Teich ist nochmal größer als der in Rünthe


----------



## Tricast

Kneto schrieb:


> @geomas: Du hast auf dem Foto mit den Drennan Crystal's die Insert's abgebildet, also mit dünnerem Body und sehr feiner/schmaler Spitze gegenüber den Giants. Kannst Du mir vielleicht sagen wo ich für die Insert's Wechselspitzen bekommen kann? Meine Suche/Recherche im Netz hat da bisher nichts eindeutiges ergeben bzw. war nicht eindeutig dass es sich um Spitzen für Insert's handelt.


3,2 mm Insert:








						Loaded Giant Crystals | Drennan International
					

New and improved for 2016, Drennan Loaded Giant Crystals are similar to Loaded Insert Crystals but have an increased body diameter and perfectly proportioned insert. The 5.75mm body is matched with an interchangeable 3.2mm insert for extra sensitivity and bite detection. The tips are further...




					www.drennantackle.com
				



2,3 mm Insert:








						Loaded Insert Crystals | Drennan International
					

New and improved for 2016, Drennan Loaded Insert Crystals are slim, semi-loaded wagglers with a sensitive insert. These floats are similar to Insert Crystals but also include a removable base weight that conveniently interchanges between floats if required. Being loaded allows you to use rubber...




					www.drennantackle.com
				












						Hi-Viz Waggler Tips | Drennan International
					

These Hi-Viz Waggler Tips are designed to fit the Drennan Crystal® range of Insert Wagglers including the Puddle Chuckers. They are available in two sizes, 2.3mm and 3.2mm. Each pack contains eight tips in two different colours and in four different lengths allowing the angler to alter the float...




					www.drennantackle.com
				











						Hi-Viz Waggler Tips | Drennan International
					

These Hi-Viz Waggler Tips are designed to fit the Drennan Crystal® range of Insert Wagglers including the Puddle Chuckers. They are available in two sizes, 2.3mm and 3.2mm. Each pack contains eight tips in two different colours and in four different lengths allowing the angler to alter the float...




					www.drennantackle.com
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl

@skyduck  Petri zu dem tollen Fisch


----------



## Kneto

Tricast schrieb:


> 3,2 mm Insert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded Giant Crystals | Drennan International
> 
> 
> New and improved for 2016, Drennan Loaded Giant Crystals are similar to Loaded Insert Crystals but have an increased body diameter and perfectly proportioned insert. The 5.75mm body is matched with an interchangeable 3.2mm insert for extra sensitivity and bite detection. The tips are further...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drennantackle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,3 mm Insert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded Insert Crystals | Drennan International
> 
> 
> New and improved for 2016, Drennan Loaded Insert Crystals are slim, semi-loaded wagglers with a sensitive insert. These floats are similar to Insert Crystals but also include a removable base weight that conveniently interchanges between floats if required. Being loaded allows you to use rubber...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drennantackle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Viz Waggler Tips | Drennan International
> 
> 
> These Hi-Viz Waggler Tips are designed to fit the Drennan Crystal® range of Insert Wagglers including the Puddle Chuckers. They are available in two sizes, 2.3mm and 3.2mm. Each pack contains eight tips in two different colours and in four different lengths allowing the angler to alter the float...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drennantackle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Viz Waggler Tips | Drennan International
> 
> 
> These Hi-Viz Waggler Tips are designed to fit the Drennan Crystal® range of Insert Wagglers including the Puddle Chuckers. They are available in two sizes, 2.3mm and 3.2mm. Each pack contains eight tips in two different colours and in four different lengths allowing the angler to alter the float...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drennantackle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Danke Heinz.

Die Drennan-Seite für die Spitzen kannte ich bereits, mir geht es eher um eine Bezugsquelle wie ein Geschäft oder einen Online-Shop der Verlässlich das liefert was er angibt zu Verkaufen. Denn es gibt zum Beispiel auch noch ältere Varianten dieser Spitzen mit bauchigen Formen, hingegen die neuen sind nur noch Stift-artig.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> #Telefloat
> #trotting on a Budget
> 
> Lieber Geo, ist die mit der Chinapin gekoppelte Rute ein Exemplar der Lineaffe Telefloatrute? Wie macht sie sich denn so mit der Pin, bzw. hast Du sie auch mal statt Waggler mit nem TopandBottom im Fliesswasser eingesetzt?
> 
> Ich hab die ja auch, aber bisher nur zur Freiwilligenrekrutierung für unükelige Zielfische genutzt, da wär ich natürlich an Intensin-Angelerfahrungen interessiert.
> Hg
> Mìnimax



Ähmm, die abgebildete „Bolo” ist eine sogenannte Lineaeffe Excellent Bolo in 5m Länge. Die 6m-Variante hatte ich im Laden („Fang-Shop” in Neubrandenburg) in der Hand und sie kam mir zu wabbelig vor, deshalb die 5m-Auführung für 37€. Die TL ist üppig.
Ich hatte sie einige Male am Fluß nebenan (eher mäßige Strömung) und auch in den schwedischen Schären mit dicklichen Stipp-Posen (2-3g) im Einsatz und auch mal mit ner Drennan Crystal Avon. Meine Erinnerung ist etwas dürftig, ich weiß nicht mehr, ob die Posen schön „trieben” wie Du es Dir sicher vorstellst.
Vermutlich geht die Rute demnächst irgendwann weg. Vielleicht probiere ich es irgendwann noch mal mit ner edleren Bolo, dann wohl eher in 6m oder mehr.


----------



## Tuxedo75

Werde mir ein paar der klassischen Premier Waggler und die feinen Drannen als durchsichtige Variante mit feiner Spitze.

möchte dieses Jahr auch vermehrt auf Rotaugen und Rotfedern mit Waggler angeln. Ansonsten habe ich eher auf größere Weisfische mit dieser Posenart gefischt


----------



## geomas

Kneto schrieb:


> @geomas: Du hast auf dem Foto mit den Drennan Crystal's die Insert's abgebildet, also mit dünnerem Body und sehr feiner/schmaler Spitze gegenüber den Giants. Kannst Du mir vielleicht sagen wo ich für die Insert's Wechselspitzen bekommen kann? Meine Suche/Recherche im Netz hat da bisher nichts eindeutiges ergeben bzw. war nicht eindeutig dass es sich um Spitzen für Insert's handelt.



Pfff, das ist mir jetzt wirklich unangenehm: ich habe die abgebildeten Inserts vor ein paar Jahren gekauft, mir war nicht klar, daß diese offenbar im Handel nicht mehr zu finden sind.
Habe es eben mal fix mit ner Suche probiert: kein Erfolg. Schade. Vielleicht kann man einen Händler mal direkt anschreiben und diesen bitten, mal bei Drennan nachzufragen.
Und vielleicht kann man einen dt. Händler mit ner Sammelbestellung zum Import überreden: ich wäre dann dabei (2x der dünnen älteren Inserts mit „Bulb” oder „Blob” oben).

Leider ist mir nicht klar, wie dt. Händler bei Drennan bestellen - ob es über einen Importeur geht doer wie oder was.

PS: habe weiter gesucht: „Combo Tips” ist als Suchbegriff geeignet. Die gibts (oder gab es??) in verschiedenen Ausführungen, aber die mit Verdickung oben habe ich nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> in der F&F 01/20 Gab es da so einen besser Angeln Artikel zu. Dort nutzen und empfehlen die GOO von Korda als Zusatz, was dann zu einen giftpinken Ergebnis führt. Sieht zumindest interessant aus...


Ich dachte an etwas anderes, was näher an meiner sattsam bekannten Doktrin liegt.
Nämlich Liquibread als Lösungsmeittel und Träger mit reichlich Curry und _geriebenem_ Frühstücksfleisch vermengt.
Ich verspreche mir davon, die Aromen meines Lieblingsköders hakennah und dezent mit Minikörbchen einzubringen, in diesen schwierigen Kältewochen vielleicht besser als lose geworfene Kostprobenwürfel, bzw. als a-point-Unterstützung
Tulip alleine im Korb klappt nicht, das pampt zusammen und lösst sich nicht. Die Idee, geriebenes Tulip mit Groundbait zu vermengen, habe ich aus: Andrew Orme, Amazing Meat. Gibts auf Kindle, (lohnt sich nicht sonderlich, ist nen Besseres Pdf und alle Inhalte sind in der Lit, dem Netz oder sogar im Ükel verfügbar).
Und die Idee, Liquibread zu versetzen wird im Ükel schon lange praktiziert, z.B. von @geomas und @Fantastic Fishing auf seinem hervorragenden Blog. Es ist also keineswegs neu, sondern nur eine neue Variante bestehender Forschungen (find ich immer wichtig zu erwähnen)
Jedenfalls:
Hier das geriebene Meat, das klappte schonmal





Das ist sehr empfindlich, und matscht bei der leisesten Berührung wieder zusammen, daher muss man mit extremen Fingerspitzengefühl Curry und Maismehl untwrheben und verteilen
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und schliessliech etwas Samys mit Rinde blitzen, ich lass es gerne etwas gröber, ich bin ja nicht hinter Augenrots und Ükeln hinterher.
Ich habe für mein kleines Testbeutelchen eine kleine Dose Frühstücksfleisch, 5 Scheiben Samys, einen grossen Schuss Maismehl und ca. 1 Glas Curry verwendet.
Das ganze habe ich dann zu einer ganz lockeren, fast pulvrigen Mischung vermengt-




Scheinbar zu locker und trocken. Aber: Die Feuchten und Fettigen Tulipschnipsel sind mächtig genug, mit nur leichtem Druck eine ausreichende klebrigkeit für ein Körbchen herzustellen, je nach Einpressdruck dem aktuellen Swim angepasst, es geht ja ausschließlich zur punktuellen Duftfahnenunterstützung im kleinen, kalten und schnellen Fliesswasser:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Edit: Bällchen gehen natürlich auch.




Ich sehe das ganze -experimentelle- Konstrukt nicht als ein Mittel, einen Futterplatz nach den Regeln der Kunst aufzubauen, sondern eher als eine Art lösslichen Lockstoff für die Winterliche Pirsch, der in den ersten Minuten nach Einwurf wirkt, aber keine dauerhaften Sättigungs Effekte bewirkt.
Nun ja, jetzt habe ich ein Beutelchen davon im Froster, mal sehen, wann sich Gelegenheit bietet..
Salaam aleikum,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ ich finde die Idee super. Mit aromastarkem, aber nicht sättigendem „Futter” die Fische zu _aktivieren_, hat bei mir mal geklappt, mal auch nicht.
In meinem Fall meist Liquidized Bread mit irgendwas drin (zum Beispiel mal mit Rösthanf oder geschredderten Knoblauch-Pellets).


----------



## Andal

Das ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Möglichkeit, in einem begrenzten Wasserkörper, wie es ein kleinerer Fluss ist, Aufmerksamkeit und Aktivität zu erzeugen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Möglichkeit, in einem begrenzten Wasserkörper, wie es ein kleinerer Fluss ist, Aufmerksamkeit und Aktivität zu erzeugen.


Mit ist es fast zu aufwändig. Aber ich fürchte, nun beginnt die 'harte Zeit' da kann so ein zarter Ansatz vielleicht -nur vielleicht- die chansonsingerei reduzieren. Abgesehen davon ist es meine einzige Chance: Für Futtermixe, Eimer und Quirle habe ich weder Zeit noch Platz...


----------



## Andal

Da du da offensichtlich ein wintertaugliches Gewässer hast, würde ich dem Aufwand allemal nachkommen!


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit ist es fast zu aufwändig. Aber ich fürchte, nun beginnt die 'harte Zeit' da kann so ein zarter Ansatz vielleicht -nur vielleicht- die chansonsingerei reduzieren. Abgesehen davon ist es meine einzige Chance: Für Futtermixe, Eimer und Quirle habe ich weder Zeit noch Platz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364500


Was heisst schon Aufwand? Einmal det janze durch den Wolf gejagt und dann in Tüten zu 200 gr. eingefroren. Mehr brauchst du pro Ansitz und mit den kleinen Körbchen eh ned. Da langt dann einmal mixen für den ganzen Winter.

P.S.: Endlich hat auch das Rheinland sein Schneechaos - es liegen 2-3 cm uff de Goss.


----------



## geomas

Bin eben mal ne größere Runde im Stadthafen gelaufen - ist schon hier und da Eis auf dem Wasser. 
Ganz interessant zu sehen, welche Stellen eisfrei bleiben: ob es da irgendwelche Ausläufe gibt?
Leider sind diese Stellen nicht gerade ideal zum Angeln.


----------



## Andal

Oder da hat es ganz leichte Turbulenzen, die du sonst nicht siehst.


----------



## Tobias85

@skyduck: Zwei solche Prachtkerle in zwei Tagen, Mensch...Petri, toller Erfolg bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Jaaaah. Endlich und was für ein Brocken!!! Es geht auch in der Ruhr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364418


@skyduck : Petri Dirk, toller Fisch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Habe mich tatsächlich auch mal wieder rausgetraut. Aber das wird heute ne ganz schwierige Nummer. Es hat hier minus 2 Gard und das Wasser ist 3,2 Grad kalt. Einige Bereiche des kleinen Wiesenflusses haben eine dünne Eisdecke. Und Ferdi hat mich gerade gefragt, wann ich endlich ne Standheizung in Auto einbauen lasse.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs! Habe mich tatsächlich auch mal wieder rausgetraut. Aber das wird heute ne ganz schwierige Nummer. Es hat hier minus 2 Gard und das Wasser ist 3,2 Grad kalt. Einige Bereiche des kleinen Wiesenflusses haben eine dünne Eisdecke. Und Ferdi hat mich gerade gefragt, wann ich endlich ne Standheizung in Auto einbauen lasse.
> Anhang anzeigen 364505


Bei Dir liegt ja auch Schnee   
Also ist es tatsächlich passiert: Die Geschichtsbücher für Norddeutschland müssen umgeschrieben werden: Scheiß auf "Winter 1978/79" Es hat geschneit im Norden - und das kann man in diesen Ausmaßen wohl als Jahrhundertereignis bewerten! An geschützten Lagen ist eine unwirkliche Menge von 3mm (3000 µm !!!) zusammengekommen. Im Straßenverkehr wird es voraussichtlich größte Schwierigkeiten geben, da der Winterdienst aktuell überall mit vereisten Fugen zwischen Pflastersteinen zu kämpfen hat.
AN ALLE GARTENBESITZER Auch die Natur leidet: So beginnen sich die ersten Grashalme unter der enormen Schneelast immer mehr zu neigen. Bleiben Sie daher heute unbedingt in Ihren Häusern - es besteht die akute Gefahr von Grashalmbruch!!     .... allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Tricast

Kneto schrieb:


> Danke Heinz.
> 
> Die Drennan-Seite für die Spitzen kannte ich bereits, mir geht es eher um eine Bezugsquelle wie ein Geschäft oder einen Online-Shop der Verlässlich das liefert was er angibt zu Verkaufen. Denn es gibt zum Beispiel auch noch ältere Varianten dieser Spitzen mit bauchigen Formen, hingegen die neuen sind nur noch Stift-artig.


Hallo, ich würde mich an Kai Malzahn von "Baitstore" wenden, der führt Drennan und kann es bestimmt besorgen. Einfach genau sagen was man will am besten mit einem Auszug aus der Drennan-Seite damit es keine Mißverständnisse gibt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Hier noch die Combo Tips:









						Combo Tips | Drennan International
					

Standard Combo Tips, Giant Combo Tips and Match Combo Tips are designed to fit the Drennan Crystal® range of Insert Wagglers.Standard Combo Tips - fit Giant Insert Crystals, Insert Crystals and insert Puddle Chuckers and contain three straight tips and three sight bob tips.Match Combo Tips - fit...




					www.drennantackle.com


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> P.S.: Endlich hat auch das Rheinland sein Schneechaos - es liegen 2-3 cm uff de Goss.



Das muss dir, als ehemaligem Bergbewohner, natürlich etwas fremdartig erscheinen.. .
Der Rheinländer fürchtet weder Tod noch Teufel, aber sobald es auch nur nach Schnee riecht, verfallen wir in den Panik-Modus und nur das hektische Blinken der Räum- und Streufahrzeug Batallione vermag uns von Schlimmerem abzuhalten.. .


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @skyduck: Zwei solche Prachtkerle in zwei Tagen, Mensch...Petri, toller Erfolg bei dem Wetter!


Zu viel der Ehre @Tobias85 . Es handelt sich dabei um ein und denselben Fisch. Einmal Foto direkt vom Wasser und abends dann den Komplettbereicht. Ehrt mich, wäre auch toll wenn es so gewesen wäre aber es war "nur" der eine.


----------



## Tobias85

skyduck schrieb:


> Zu viel der Ehre @Tobias85 . Es handelt sich dabei um ein und denselben Fisch. Einmal Foto direkt vom Wasser und abends dann den Komplettbereicht. Ehrt mich, wäre auch toll wenn es so gewesen wäre aber es war "nur" der eine.


Macht nix, zu so einem Fisch kann man ruhig zweimal gratulieren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Macht nix, zu so einem Fisch kann man ruhig zweimal gratulieren.



Aber Hallo - ganz besonders da er aus der Ruhr stammt.
So Große sind in diesem Bach echt selten....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein mächtig durchgefrorener Schneider freut sich auf ein heißes Wannenbad!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es hat hier minus 2 Gard und das Wasser ist 3,2 Grad kalt.
> Und Ferdi hat mich gerade gefragt, wann ich endlich ne Standheizung in Auto einbauen lasse.


Irgendwie musst du dabei was nicht richtig verstanden haben, der Ferdi ist schlau und meinte todsicher eine Sitzheizung, die du auch portabel mit ans Wasser für ihn nehmen kannst! 

Tau wieder gut und schadfrei auf!  (und alle anderen natürlich auch)


----------



## Tricast

@Kneto :








						Drennan Hi Viz Waggler Tips
					

Deze Hi-Viz Waggler Tips zijn ontworpen om te passen op het Drennan Crystal assortiment van Insert-Wagglers inclusief de Puddle Chuckers.




					www.ttlhengelsport.nl
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein mächtig durchgefrorener Schneider freut sich auf ein heißes Wannenbad!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364511


Bei dir hat man ja noch die Möglichkeit zum angeln. Ich war mit meiner Frau heute an den Teichen zum spazieren. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das ist alles zugefroren. 
Selbst am Einlauf würde nichts gehen. 
Da muss ich erst mal abwarten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

Jason schrieb:


> Bei dir hat man ja noch die Möglichkeit zum angeln. Ich war mit meiner Frau heute an den Teichen zum spazieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364529
> 
> Das ist alles zugefroren.
> Selbst am Einlauf würde nichts gehen.
> Da muss ich erst mal abwarten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schlimme Zeiten


----------



## yukonjack

War heute Nachmittag auch noch mal los, stellenweise ganz dünne Eisschicht(Teich). Nur ein par Zupfer, wahrscheinlich zu große Haken (14er).


----------



## Professor Tinca

yukonjack schrieb:


> Nur ein par Zupfer, wahrscheinlich zu große Haken (14er).




Wahrscheinlich zu kleine Fische.

Hier sind die kleinen Seen auch zu inwzischen aber es soll ja wieder wärmer werden demnächst.


----------



## Tobias85

Bei mir sah es heute morgen auch so verschneit aus, wie bei unserem @Wuemmehunter, aber so früh war ich noch nicht motiviert. Aber nachdem @Minimax uns von seinem Reibe-Fleisch erzählt hat, war ich Feuer und Flamme! Ich hab gleich ne halbe Dose gerieben*, mit Curry und den Liquibread+Rösthanf-Resten vom Rotaugenansitz neulich vermischt und noch etwas gemahlenes Frolic dazugegeben, welches ich sowieso für ein noch nicht spruchreifes Köderprojekt rumfliegen hatte. Das ganze ließ sich wunderbar zu Ballen formen, die bei moderatem Druck sowohl untergingen als auch sich auflösten.

Zuerst gings an den kleinen Bach, da wollte ich eine Rinne in einer Kurve anfüttern und befischen. War leider zu flach, also gings an die Kanalunterführung, ohne anfüttern. Zwei Zupfer hatte ich auf 10mm Breadpunch am 4er Haken, aber hängen blieben sie nicht. Als ich meine Lager ein paar Würfe später schon abbrechen wollte, hab ich die Montage noch langsam vor meine Füße gezogen um zu gucken, ob das Brot überhaupt noch dran hängt. Tat es, aber auf einmal war es weg. Hab vermutet, dass sich ein Fisch die langsam absinkende Flocke geschnappt hab, angeschlagen und tatsächlich hing am anderen Ende ein schlanker, 19 cm langer Döbelino. Ein zweiter folgte kurz darauf, dieses mal gezielt auf Sicht gefangen. Damit war der Zielfisch schonmal im Sack, auch wenn ich lieber deren Großeltern am Haken gehabt hätte. Mit kleinen Haken und kleinen Ködern hätte man sicher auch noch mehr fangen können, aber an Kleinfisch war ich heute nicht interessiert.

Dann ging es weiter zum Knochenwald, dort ist das Wasser verhältnismäßig tief und fließt nicht ganz so zügig, hier vermute ich eigentlich Winterdöbel. Hab dann etwas angefüttert und abwechselnd Breadpunch und Tulip an der Picker angeboten, leider ganz ohne Resonanz. Auch ein Stück stromauf im Stillwasser tat sich nichts. Ich fürchte, in dem Bach gibts erst wieder Döbelbisse, wenn ein leichtes Hochwasser die Bedingungen zu meinem Vorteil ändert - aber soll ja auch wieder regnen, wenn es demnächst wieder wärmer wird.

Aber hey, zwei Fische auf effektiv zwei Stunden angeln, damit kann ich bei dem Wetter durchaus leben. 


* DRECKIGES TEUFELSZEUG!! Ich hab die feine Reibe benutzt wie Mini, allerdings kam bei mir trotz gekühltem Tulip eher Pampe als Raspel raus. Nach dem vorsichtigen Mischen mit Curry und Maismehl hatte ich eigentlich nur noch ein paar große klebrige Klumpen. Musste das ganze durchs 2mm-Sieb reiben (riesige Sauerei), dann konnte man es halbwegs mit dem Brot mischen, aber dann musste es nochmal durchs Sieb durch. Das Futter war also eher mit kleinen Tulip-Klumpen statt -Streifen durchsetzt. Für Nachahmer empfiehlt sich vermutlich eine hochwertige Reibe oder leicht angefrostetes Tulip.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber Tobsen @Tobias85 ,
ach, ich freu mich so, das Du heute döbelmässig gescored hast, das ist der Lohn des tüchtigen, ein herzliches Petri an Dich. (Ich habe extra auf dem Bild die Reibefläche gezeigt: Man muss die Möhrensalat-Seite verwenden, die mit den kleinsten Löchern macht nur Matsch. Bitte in Zukunft aufmerksamer beim Betrachten sein) und natürlich vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht, ich liebes, wenn Du 'Knochenwald' schreibst

Ich hingegen schliesse mich an diesem kalten Sonntag dem crackharten @yukonjack und Der-mit-Hunden-Spricht-@Wuemmehunter an: Ich blieb Schneider. Falls ich meinen Schwermut über die zweite Französischlektion in Folge überwinden kann, berichte ich später. Oder auch nie.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Bei Reiben "Microplane".

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Nach dem gestrigen Erfolg war die Motivation heute hoch, so dass ich mich trotz Schneeregen, Matsch und Kälte nochmal für 2 Stunden  ans Wasser begeben habe. In den Einlauf scheint das Schmelzwssser reinzulaufen und es gab in der braunen Brühe massive Aktivitäten. Leider konnte ich dies aber nicht in Fisch umsetzen, es gab ein paar zögerliche Bisse und ein nettes Winter Rotauge rettete mich vor den schiefen Gesängen. Allen Leidensgenossen ein freundliches Petri!!!


----------



## Tobias85

Füsch an der Ruhr! Petri zum Winter-Rotauge (das auch gar nicht so klein zu sein scheint)!



Minimax schrieb:


> Man muss die Möhrensalat-Seite verwenden, die mit den kleinsten Löchern macht nur Matsch.


Siehst du: Ich hab nur sone billige flache Reibe mit einmal grob, einmal fein und einmal Scheibchen. Mit einer 4-Kant-Reibe wäre mir das nicht passiert, dann hätte ich wohl auch die Seite gewechselt.
Alternativ habe ich übrigens heute gelesen, wie jemand Corned Beef statt Frühstücksfleisch verwendet, auch auf Karpfen und Schleien. Begründet wurde das damit, dass die Fische Frühstücksfleisch ja schon kennen, Corned Beef aber noch nicht, und dass dieses deswegen besser fängt (eine fragwürdige Theorie in meinen Augen). Interessant war aber zu lesen, dass Corned Beef wohl eher bröselig ist und schlechter am haken hält. Vielleicht wäre das also eine weniger matschige Alternative für diverse Reibereien.

PS: Im Knochenwald hab ich heute sowas wie Elle+Speiche gefunden, vor ein paar Wochen lagen die da definitiv noch nicht. Die Menge an Knochen ist schon fast gruselig (gemessen an normalem Wald) und ich frage mich manches mal, ob die da nicht vielleicht jemand hingeschafft hat. Und manchmal auch, ob das wirklich alles Tierknochen sind.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Füsch an der Ruhr! Petri zum Winter-Rotauge (das auch gar nicht so klein zu sein scheint)!
> 
> 
> Siehst du: Ich hab nur sone billige flache Reibe mit einmal grob, einmal fein und einmal Scheibchen. Mit einer 4-Kant-Reibe wäre mir das nicht passiert, dann hätte ich wohl auch die Seite gewechselt.
> Alternativ habe ich übrigens heute gelesen, wie jemand Corned Beef statt Frühstücksfleisch verwendet, auch auf Karpfen und Schleien. Begründet wurde das damit, dass die Fische Frühstücksfleisch ja schon kennen, Corned Beef aber noch nicht, und dass dieses deswegen besser fängt (eine fragwürdige Theorie in meinen Augen). Interessant war aber zu lesen, dass Corned Beef wohl eher bröselig ist und schlechter am haken hält. Vielleicht wäre das also eine weniger matschige Alternative für diverse Reibereien.


Das Argument der Gewöhnung ist offenbar an einigen stark beangelten Gewässern in England richtig und auch nachgewiesen, daher auch die auffallende Experimentierlust und Verfremdungsbestrebungen dort. Ich glaube hier bei uns ist dieser Effekt unbedeutend bzw. nicht gegeben.
Corned Beef als Hakenköder funktioniert nur eingestrumpft, sonst ist es zu bröselig. Als Futterzutat ist es natürlich eine ganz andere Angelegenheit, da dürfte diese Eigenschaft von Vorteil sein. In Verbindung mit Tulip als Hakenköder wäre dann aber zu zu beachten, das Corned Beef natürlich ein ganz anderes Aroma hat.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, Auch Dir ein kräftiges Petri, @skyduck


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Erfolg war die Motivation heute hoch, so dass ich mich trotz Schneeregen, Matsch und Kälte nochmal für 2 Stunden  ans Wasser begeben habe. In den Einlauf scheint das Schmelzwssser reinzulaufen und es gab in der braunen Brühe massive Aktivitäten. Leider konnte ich dies aber nicht in Fisch umsetzen, es gab ein paar zögerliche Bisse und ein nettes Winter Rotauge rettete mich vor den schiefen Gesängen. Allen Leidensgenossen ein freundliches Petri!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364543
> Anhang anzeigen 364544
> Anhang anzeigen 364545


Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, bzw. zum Füsch! Chapeau Dirk!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit Tulip als Hakenköder wäre dann aber zu zu beachten, das Corned Beef natürlich ein ganz anderes Aroma hat.


Ich esse ja weder das eine, noch das andere, von daher war mir das nicht bewusst und daher auch meine Skepsis, ob das bei den Fischen so ein großer Unterschied wäre.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,

ich trage auch noch meinen heutigen Schneidersonntag nach. Wasser 2,1 Luft 0,9, Pegel etwas gesunken. Also ziemlich frisch, wie man sieht.





 Das Hauptproblem war jedoch, so wie auch das letzte Mal, das ein Wehr oberhalb meiner aktuellen Lieblingsstelle geschlossen ist, und diese nun kaum Strömung aufweist- und genau das hat in den letzten Wochen  die Fängigkeit des Swims ausgemacht. 
Heut wollte ich das gestern beschriebene Körbchenreibefleisch probieren. An der Stelle angekommen, habe ich 2 Bällchen vorgelegt.




Auf dem Bild kan man auch gut die Reste des Schnees und geringe Randeisbildung an stiller Stelle sehen. Die Bällchen sanken gut und zerlegten sich dabei. 
Daneben habe ich immer mal zwei drei zermatschte Kleinstwürfel eingeworfen.
Nach einiger Wartezeit habe ich dann meine Standardmontage, nur mit Minikörbchen statt Blei ausgebracht:




Die LB/Tulippampe hat sich auch meist gut gelöst, aber ein bisschen mehr Lockerheit wäre besser gewesen, manchmal bei zu festem Pressen blieben Reste im Körbxhen hängen. Also weiter experimentieren.
So bin ich den Nachmittag über an drei Swims vorgegangen, mal dieses oder jenes variiert. Es gab keinen Biss, leider , leider. Jedoch:
Einen Biss gabs- und zwar an der ersten Stelle, beim ersten Wurf -wie so häufig, das ist charakteristisch für die Johnnies und meine Methode: Nach dem ersten Wurf sinken die Chancen beständig, daher ist Stellenwechsel auch so wichtig.
Der Biss wurde gut angezeigt, und ich konnte auch in Kontakt kommen- aber dann stieg der Fisch aus, der Haken hat wohl nicht tief genug gegriffen. 
Hier sieht man das Gerödel- man sieht aber gut, wie strömungsarm und ruhig die Stelle im Vergleich zu den Bildern der letzten Zeit geworden ist.




Vielleicht lag der Aussteiger an der Rute, eine sehr weiche 3,50. Ich habe auch heute mit dem Seitenanzeiger geangelt, der auch gut angezeigt hat. Und ich konnte eine alte Zangi Pelican rolle testen, die den Weg zu mir gefunden hat, und die ich generalüberholt habe. Ich finde Rute und Rolle passen gut zusammen. Die Pelican hat sich Wacker und gut geschlagen, schade das die Bremse des alten Schätzchens nicht gefordert wurde. Naja, ein anderes Mal.
Tja, so wars heut am Flüsschen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> Schlimme Zeiten


Ich werde es überleben. Selbst wenn dort eine Eisfreie Stelle gewesen wäre hätte man, wenn man angeln wollte, einer von den ganz Harten sein müssen. Es war ein bitterkalter Wind am wehen. Ach, wie freu ich mich aufs Frühjahr.
Ja, dann noch ein herzliches Petri Heil an @skyduck und @Tobias85 . Habt ihr gut gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Naja, ein anderes Mal.
> Tja, so wars heut am Flüsschen,


Immerhin kam der Junge an die frische Luft und beschert und hübsche Bilder von Eiswasserfällen


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Und ich konnte eine alte Zangi Pelican rolle testen, die den Weg zu mir gefunden hat, und die ich generalüberholt habe.


Gefällt mir sehr gut. Und die Bremse bekommst du schon noch zum surren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#eis

Einen interessanten Ansatz legte eine britische Matchanglerin dar, die in einem „Commercial” mit Eisdecke stippte: da, wo eine starke Umwälzpumpe das Wasser eisfrei hält, angelt sie nicht, sondern sie befreit eine andere Stelle vom Eis und angelt dort. 
Warum nicht an in der Nähe der Pumpe? Weil das Wasser dort bei sehr niedrigen Lufttemparaturen deutlich kälter ist als unterm Eis. Logisch - aber ich wäre nicht darauf gekommen.
Leider wohl kaum auf natürliche Gewässer übertragbar.


----------



## Andal

An Wehren, Sohlgleiten etc. kann es solche Bedingungen schon auch geben. Aber wenn ganze Flüsse zufrieren, ist es eh ziemlich kühl und wohl eher die Zeit für Tee und etwas Gebäck.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Zumal das Wetter Mitte der Woche (Mi also) tagsüber wieder massiv ganzflächig freundlicher werden soll, am Wochenende dann wieder Talfahrt.

Drum merke: Wer sich vorzeitig den Arsch abfriert, hat bei aufkommenden Frühlingswetter kein Sitzfleisch mehr!


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Drum merke: Wer sich vorzeitig den Arsch abfriert, hat bei aufkommenden Frühlingswetter kein Sitzfleisch mehr!



Also zumindest bei mir war es schon oft so, dass ich Januar/Februar tatsächlich so eine Art Winterruhe gehalten habe, nur um dann Ende Februar/ Anfang März bei wiedrigsten Wetterumständen am Wasser zu sein, um mir dermaßen den Allerwertesten abzufrieren, dass ich bei Wetterbesserung zu geschlaucht war zum Angeln.
Das sollte man wirklich vermeiden.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ... bei wiedrigsten Wetterumständen am Wasser zu sein, um mir dermaßen den Allerwertesten abzufrieren, dass ich bei Wetterbesserung zu geschlaucht war zu Angeln.


Das kommt mir bekannt vor, aber der Trieb und Sehnsucht kämpft gegen die Erkenntnis, die ersten 20 Angeljahre war es besonders schlimm ...
eins der diabolischten Bremsen trägt das unverwechselbare nicht zu unrecht sehr komplizierte Unwort Hämorrhoiden.

Aber man wird ja neben fortschreitenden Jahren zum Glück auch langsam immer etwas erfahrener und disziplinierter!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also zumindest bei mir war es schon oft so, dass ich Januar/Februar tatsächlich so eine Art Winterruhe gehalten habe, nur um dann Ende Februar/ Anfang März bei wiedrigsten Wetterumständen am Wasser zu sein, um mir dermaßen den Allerwertesten abzufrieren, dass ich bei Wetterbesserung zu geschlaucht war zum Angeln.
> Das sollte man wirklich vermeiden.. .


Angeln soll ja auch noch irgendwo Spass machen. Bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt am Wasser auszuharren, nur das ich ausgeharrt habe, passt nicht in meine Vorstellungen. Nennt mich meinetwegen Weichei, aber das muss ich mir nicht antun. Etwas Pause, etwas schönen Tee und dann geht es bei moderaten Bedingungen wieder weiter.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ich würde so einiges auf mich nehmen bei der Kälte.
Nur leider sind die Fische noch größere Weicheier als ich und beißen noch weniger als ich angel.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Andal schrieb:


> Angeln soll ja auch noch irgendwo Spass machen. Bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt am Wasser auszuharren, nur das ich ausgeharrt habe, passt nicht in meine Vorstellungen


jau, als Frostköttel bleibe ich lieber zuhause, der Hund könnte sich ja erkälten (mit 35kg hat er nicht genug Fett auf den Rippen und die Standheizung im Auto schaltet sich nach 2h ab).


----------



## Minimax

Ich finde man muss zwischen Anglerwetter und Fischwetter unterscheiden.
Beide sind nur lose verknüpft.
Ein Beispiel: Offenbar sollen ja die Tempraturen Mitte/Ende der Woche steigen.
also prima für unser Wohlbefinden am Ufer als  Angler. Den FIschen werden dennoch die 
Mäuler vernagelt sein, denn erstens steigt dienWassertemp nicht schnell genug, zweitens
sinkt sie durch Schmelzwasser in Fliessgewässern, und drittens sind Stillgewässer ohnehin
zugrefroren.
Anderes Beispiel aus den letzten Wochen: Es war eine trübe graupelige Saukälte, mit Böen.
Schlecht für Anglers Wohlbefinden. Die Temperaturkurve des Wassers war aber stabil, und der bedeckte
Himmel und die rippelige Oberfläche sorgten aber für ein schönes Beisverhalten.

Ich bleib gerne zuhause bei so fürchterlichen Bedingungen. Ich bin mir aber bewusst, 
das dies nichts über die Fangchancen aussagt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Egal wie die Temperaturen sich entwickeln, wenn es nicht unbedingt -2°C sind dann gehts ne Stunde raus.
Frische Luft und Freilauf ist in der aktuellen Situation doch schon wichtig für unser wohlbefinden als gehts raus und zieht euch gscheid an dann fehlt se auch nix mit der Kälte.

Ein dickes Petri noch an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. 

@Minimax 
Nochmal eine Frage zu deinem Tulip-Curry.
Du hast geschrieben ein Glas Curry, meintest du damit ein ganzes Streuglas ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier soll Mi und Do vormittag Sonne und +Temps sein, da wird ein Wasserspaziergang sinnvoll!


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Nochmal eine Frage zu deinem Tulip-Curry.
> Du hast geschrieben ein Glas Curry, meintest du damit ein ganzes Streuglas ?



Das war natürlich minimaxsche Schreibweise, aber ja, sehr reichlich. Habe da kein exaktes Mass. Am besten so vorgehen:
Tulip nach Belieben würfeln (Vorher Talg und Glibbschi abwischen), Würfel in Gefrierbeutel, schütteln bis Würfel getrennt. Dann ordentlich Curry drauf (Deckel vom Glas schrauben) und dann schütteln, bis alles Curry sich gleichmäßig auf die Würfel verteilt hat, und nichts mehr am Beutel klebt. Bei Bedarf wiederholen.
Zum Abschluss ein Schüttelgang mit Gries oder Polenta oder Sägemehl etc. Das verbessert das Handling enorm.
Kann man auch gerne Beutelweise vorbereiten und einfrieren
Hg
Minimax

Edit: wie ärgerlich, ich glaub ich hatte mal ne bebilderte SbS Anleitung hier gepostet, ich find sie im Rasenden Ükel nicht mehr. Aber ich glaub das Vorgehen dürfte klar sein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Danke @Minimax 
Die Anleitung hattest du letztes Jahr mal geteilt. Die Menge an Curry hat mich lediglich etwas irritiert.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke @Minimax
> Die Anleitung hattest du letztes Jahr mal geteilt. Die Menge an Curry hat mich lediglich etwas irritiert.


Also, wenn es eine heillose Schweinerei ist, und man sich nachher die Nägel schneiden muss, ists genug Curry gewesen


----------



## Tobias85

Also für mich ist diese Woche eindeutig Angelwetter. Diem paar Flocken Schnee, die hier in den nahen Bergen lagen, sind nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was grade an warmem Wasser vom Himmel fällt. Zumindest in den Bächen dürfte die Temperatur also jetzt zügig steigen und auch die Stelle, auf die ich derzeit die größte Döbel-Hoffnung setze, sollte morgen oder übermorgen durch das steigende Wasser wieder sinnvoll mit stark duftenden Ködern beangelbar sein. Zeit habe ich auch, insofern alles perfekt für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also für mich ist diese Woche eindeutig Angelwetter. Diem paar Flocken Schnee, die hier in den nahen Bergen lagen, sind nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was grade an warmem Wasser vom Himmel fällt. Zumindest in den Bächen dürfte die Temperatur also jetzt zügig steigen und auch die Stelle, auf die ich derzeit die größte Döbel-Hoffnung setze, sollte morgen oder übermorgen durch das steigende Wasser wieder sinnvoll mit stark duftenden Ködern beangelbar sein. Zeit habe ich auch, insofern alles perfekt für meinen Geschmack.


Das hört sich vielversprechend an.
Ich habe den Luxus einer tollen online Webcam/Wetterstation am Tegeler See, die unter anderem auch die Wassertemperatur anzeigt, und die bis auf wenige Zehntelgrad eine sehr gute Proxy für mein Flüsschen ist (Wäre vllt. Auch nützlich für Nachbar @rutilus69?).
Tja, und da siehts aktuell finster aus:


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist in der Tat nicht so schön. 

Ich habe nur für den kleinen ortsnahen Bach eine Pegelstation (nur Wasserstand), ca. 10 km stromab meiner Strecke. Die Einzugsgebiete meiner beiden beangelten Bäche liegen aber direkt nebeneinander, sind nicht allzu groß (zwei Seiten eines 350m-Berges) und meine Angelstellen sind jeweils ähnlich weit von der Quelle entfernt. Dadurch kann ich vom Pegelstand grob auf die Bedingungen schließen, da die Niederschläge über beide Einzugsgebiete meist ziemlich gleich ausfallen. Für mich ist das schon Luxus, denn dass ein 27km langer (Wiesen-)Bach überhaupt einen Pegel hat, das ist ja nicht selbstverständlich. Durch die quellnahe Lage kommt so ein Hochwasser dann allerdings auch innerhalb eines (halben) Tages und drei Tage später ist alles durch, also ist Timing gefragt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat nicht so schön.
> 
> Ich habe nur für den kleinen ortsnahen Bach eine Pegelstation (nur Wasserstand), ca. 10 km stromab meiner Strecke. Die Einzugsgebiete meiner beiden beangelten Bäche liegen aber direkt nebeneinander, sind nicht allzu groß (zwei Seiten eines 350m-Berges) und meine Angelstellen sind jeweils ähnlich weit von der Quelle entfernt. Dadurch kann ich vom Pegelstand grob auf die Bedingungen schließen, da die Niederschläge über beide Einzugsgebiete meist ziemlich gleich ausfallen. Für mich ist das schon Luxus, denn dass ein 27km langer (Wiesen-)Bach überhaupt einen Pegel hat, das ist ja nicht selbstverständlich. Durch die quellnahe Lage kommt so ein Hochwasser dann allerdings auch innerhalb eines (halben) Tages und drei Tage später ist alles durch, also ist Timing gefragt.


Das ist natürlich auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil, einen meiner Stelle nahegelegenen Onlinepegelstand habe ich auch. Genau wie mit der Temperatur lernt man mit der Zeit, ein Verhältnis zwischen den Messwerten und den Realbedingungen am Wasser herzustellen, auch über die nächste Umgebung der Messpunkte hinaus.
Ich finde das nützlich mir aus der Ferne ein Bild dieser Vorgänge zu machen, und kann inzwischen je nach Jahreszeit dies grob in Fangchancen übersetzen.

Zwar sagt man ja auch, Bedingungen hin oder her, Zeit ist kostbar und wenn ich sie habe dann geht's ans Wasser. Das ist sicher auch richtig. In meinem Fall habe ich aber mindestens 45min Anfahrt, und in den kurzen Wintertagen kostet ein hoffnungsloser Versuch viel Zeit. Da lob ich mir die Möglichkeit, so aus der Ferne ganz grob abwägen zu können.

Oha, ich sehe gerade, das es auch verschiedene Pegelstände für mein 1,5h entferntes Langstreckenflüsschen gibt. Da kann ich aber noch keine Sinnvolle Verbindung zwischen Daten und Realbedingungen herstellen. Und ein Versuch ins Blaue hinein würde auf Gedeih und Verderb praktisch einen ganzen Tag kosten.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, ich sehe gerade, das es auch verschiedene Pegelstände für mein 1,5h entferntes Langstreckenflüsschen gibt. Da kann ich aber noch keine Sinnvolle Verbindung zwischen Daten und Realbedingungen herstellen. Und ein Versuch ins Blaue hinein würde auf Gedeih und Verderb praktisch einen ganzen Tag kosten.


Ach, du musst es ja nicht sofort rausfinden. Reicht doch, das beim nächsten regulären Trip erstmalig zu vergleichen. 

So, und bevor ich hier jetzt weiter unentschlossen rumsitze, kündige ich höchstoffiziell an, dass es mich gleich noch an den Bach verschlägt, Alande und Hasel sollen die primären Zielfische sein. Jetzt ist es ausgesprochen und ich habe keine andere Wahl mehr als loszuziehen, die Schmach einer gebrochenen Ankündigung wiegt schwerer als die Trägheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war dies Jahr noch gar nicht angeln und wie es aussieht bleibt das auch noch ein Weilchen so.
Ans Flüsschen kome ich momentan gar nicht ran weil die Wege ringsum aufgeweicht sind und für die Seen ist es noch zu kalt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es ausgesprochen und ich habe keine andere Wahl mehr als loszuziehen, die Schmach einer gebrochenen Ankündigung wiegt schwerer als die Trägheit.


Jeder weiss, das gute Manieren und Waidmannschaft wohlbekannte Ükel-Tugenden sind, Tobsen zeigt uns das auch Schneid und Panache dazu gehören.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mein neues Wunderbuch ist heute angekommen, der Askarikatalog. Seite 110 Nr 1 Pickerrute mit 4 Spitzen, eine davon elektrisch beleuchtet. Batteriebetrieben. Keine Ahnung wie es funktioniert aber es ist auf jeden Fall eine Beachtung wert.


----------



## Kneto

Ein kleines Preis-Update zu den weiter oben erwähnten Futterkörben. >>>HIER<<< gibt es diese noch erheblich günstiger. Nicht von den Versandkosten täuschen lassen, diese werden im Warenkorb rabattiert. So habe ich eben für die wie vorher schon 20x Futterkörbe knapp 24€ gezahlt, anstatt knapp 30€. Der vorher erwähnte Händler hat seine Preise auch etwas angehoben, so dass sie dort nun knapp 33€ kosten.


----------



## Kneto

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mein neues Wunderbuch ist heute angekommen, der Askarikatalog. Seite 110 Nr 1 Pickerrute mit 4 Spitzen, eine davon elektrisch beleuchtet. Batteriebetrieben. Keine Ahnung wie es funktioniert aber es ist auf jeden Fall eine Beachtung wert.


Kannst du bitte mal nach deren Namen schauen? Ich bekomme den Katalog nicht mehr, so dass ich dass einmal Online beäugen kann.


----------



## Minimax

Kneto schrieb:


> Ein kleines Preis-Update zu den weiter oben erwähnten Futterkörben. >>>HIER<<< gibt es diese noch erheblich günstiger. Nicht von den Versandkosten täuschen lassen, diese werden im Warenkorb rabattiert. So habe ich eben für die wie vorher schon 20x Futterkörbe knapp 24€ gezahlt, anstatt knapp 30€. Der vorher erwähnte Händler hat seine Preise auch etwas angehoben, so dass sie dort nun knapp 33€ kosten.


Wie lange dauert es ca. Von Bestelleingang bis Erhalt?


----------



## Hecht100+

@Kneto Kogha Variant Picker, Art. 195833.01.110


----------



## Kneto

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es ca. Von Bestelleingang bis Erhalt?


Das variiert etwas je nach Versandart, Feiertagen in China oder Zollabfertigung. Auf die erste Lieferung (DHL EC-Asia) habe ich 16 Tage gewartet, als Mittelwert würde ich 14-21Tage sehen, wobei auch 10 Tage möglich sind. Die Versandart ist natürlich vom Händler abhängig, das ist dann ein klein wenig Lotto. Trotzdessen wähle ich die günstigste Versandart. Hier war es AliExpress Standard Shipping, davon also nicht täuschen lassen.


----------



## Kneto

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kneto Kogha Variant Picker, Art. 195833.01.110


Danke


----------



## Minimax

Kneto schrieb:


> Das variiert etwas je nach Versandart, Feiertagen in China oder Zollabfertigung. Auf die erste Lieferung (DHL EC-Asia) habe ich 16 Tage gewartet, als Mittelwert würde ich 14-21Tage sehen, wobei auch 10 Tage möglich sind. Die Versandart ist natürlich vom Händler abhängig, das ist dann ein klein wenig Lotto. Trotzdessen wähle ich die günstigste Versandart. Hier war es AliExpress Standard Shipping, davon also nicht täuschen lassen.


Dankeschön


----------



## Kneto

Seit Ende des Corona-Lockdowns in CN und dem damit wieder angelaufenen Warenaustausch zwischen Europa und Asien laufen Sendungen aus CN im Durchschnitt merklich schneller. Ein Großteil der für Deutschland bestimmten Kleinsendungen laufen nun mit DHL Asia, dort scheinen reichlich Kapazitäten frei und es hat den Vorteil der schnelleren Lieferung im Vergleich zur CN-Post und den anderen CN-Versanddienstleistern. Dies kommt uns Endabnehmern zugute, bis zur bekannten "Zoll-Umstellung" sollten wir diesen Umstand noch etwas ausnutzen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Jeder weiss, das gute Manieren und Waidmannschaft wohlbekannte Ükel-Tugenden sind, Tobsen zeigt uns das auch Schneid und Panache dazu gehören.


Mut, Tollkühnheit und ein gewissen maß an Übermut möchte ich deiner Aufzählung bei den heutigen Wetterverhältnissen noch anfügen. Gestartet ist mein Angelausflug - wie meistens - recht holprig. Und ehrlichgesagt wäre ich wohl auch einfach zuhause geblieben, hätte ich meinen Trip nicht extra deswegen so großspurig angekündigt.  Als ich nämlich meine Sachen beisammen hatte fiel mir auf, dass ich morgens alle meine Hosen (naja, zumindest alle, in die ich derzeit rein passe) in die Waschmaschine geworfen hatte und in Jogginghose kommt bei dem Wetter nicht so gut, also erstmal den Wäschetrockner anschmeißen. Nach zwei Stunden war der dann fertig, als ein Kommilitone mich anrief, um dringende Angelegenheiten zu besprechen. Grade passend zum Beginn einer Regenpause...  

Bis das alles geregelt war hatten wir es schon fast 16h und ich war ernsthaft am überlegen, ob es sich für 50 Minuten bis Sonnenuntergang überhaupt noch lohnt. Zwei Stellen sollten ursprünglich beangelt werden, ich hab mich dann entschieden, nur zur vielversprechenderen Stelle zu fahren und das trotz Wind und Regen mit dem Rad, weil ich so nochmal zehn Minuten gut machen kann. Der Weg von der nächstgelegenen Parkmöglichkeit zum Bach ist leider recht weit. Also hab ich meine Rosi(nante) gesattelt, mich durch Wind und Wetter gekämpft, durch Schlammlöcher am Kanal, die Brille voller Regen, so dass ich kaum noch die Äste und Zweige erkennen konnte, die über den Weg wachsend ihre Finger nach mir ausstreckten. Dann kam ich nach 15 Minuten halb durchgenässt am Bach an und fragte mich, wieso ich mir das eigentlich antue. Ach ja, selbst auferlegter sozialer Zwang...






Naja, das Wasser sah gut aus: Leicht angetrübt, leicht erhöhte Strömungsgeschwindigkeit - eigentlich genau so, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte. Schnell ausloten und schon durfte ein einzelner Pinkie am 18er Haken auf Tauchstation gehen. Die erste Drift lief noch außergewöhnlich unspektakulär, bei der zweiten ging die Pose aber plötzlich runter und ein quirliger 28er Alet hing am 10er Vorfach. Für diesen Bach ist das etwa mittlere Standardgröße. Ein paar Driften später folgte ihm noch ein Kollege, tat mir aber nicht den Gefallen, bis in den Kescher am Haken zu bleiben. Dann ging langsam die Sonne unter, es wurde dämmerig und ich konnte die dünne Posenantenne kaum noch im Schatten der Betonmauern erkennen, eigentlich hab ich fast nur noch geraten, wo sie grade treibt. Aber das dranbleiben hat sich dann trotzdem noch gelohnt in Form eines 19 cm langen Rotauges. Alle zweieinhalb Fische  des heutigen Tages mochten den Solo-Pinkie. Durchaus zufrieden gings dann wieder über die Schlammpisten nach Hause, auch wenns mit den Zielfischen heute nicht geklappt hat.

PS: Vor ich glaube einem Jahr hatte ich ein kurzes Projekt gestartet, bei dem ich Stippposenantennen mit Leuchtpulver beschichtet hatte, habe das aber wegen der notwendigen dicken Schichten dann vorerst wieder eingestampft. Hätt ich heute so eine Pose mit phosphoreszierender Antenne dabei gehabt, dann hätte ich sicher noch eine Stunde weiter angeln können. Wird wohl Zeit, dass ich das Projekt nochmal überdenke und in veränderter Form zum gewünschten Erfolg führe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> PS: Vor ich glaube einem Jahr hatte ich ein kurzes Projekt gestartet, bei dem ich Stippposenantennen mit Leuchtpulver beschichtet hatte, habe das aber wegen der notwendigen dicken Schichten dann vorerst wieder eingestampft. Hätt ich heute so eine Pose mit phosphoreszierender Antenne dabei gehabt, dann hätte ich sicher noch eine Stunde weiter angeln können.




Wenn du einfach ne Packung Mini-Knickis mitgehabt hättest auch.

Petri Heil, Tobi!


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du einfach ne Packung Mini-Knickis mitgehabt hättest auch.


Auf einer 0,6g Stipp-Pose?


----------



## Finke20

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mein neues Wunderbuch ist heute angekommen, der Askarikatalog.



 
Meiner ist heute auch angekommen, nach Jahren mal wieder analog Blättern , sehr viele interessante Sachen gefunden, die man Online so nicht sieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na gut.
Nimm lieber ne 2gr. Pose nächstes Mal. dann passt das.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Das hört sich vielversprechend an.
> Ich habe den Luxus einer tollen online Webcam/Wetterstation am Tegeler See, die unter anderem auch die Wassertemperatur anzeigt, und die bis auf wenige Zehntelgrad eine sehr gute Proxy für mein Flüsschen ist (Wäre vllt. Auch nützlich für Nachbar @rutilus69?).
> Tja, und da siehts aktuell finster aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 364699


Danke für den Tipp, schaue ich mir gleich Mal an


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber @Tobias, und man könnten nun, Hartnäckigkeit in die Liste der heute offenbarten EIgenschaften mit Aufnehmen. 
Die offenbare Vorliebe Deiner Fische für Miniaturköder unter diesen Bedingungen ist ein interessantes Indiz, man könnte dem 
mal nachgehen, jetzt wo die Ükelgefahr einigermassen gebannt ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Die offenbare Vorliebe Deiner Fische für Miniaturköder unter diesen Bedingungen ist ein interessantes Indiz


Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich auch - weil Winter = kleine Köder sagt die Bauern Anglerregel - vorwiegend auf die Pinkies konzentriert. Ich würde daraus im diesem Fall also noch kein Indiz machen. Ükel ist aber trotzde, ein gutes Stichwort, denen könnte ich als nächstes mal nachstellen.


----------



## Kneto

@Minimax: Kurze Info zu der gestrigen Futterkorb-Bestellung. Als Versandart habe ich ja wie erwähnt AliExpress Standard Shipping gewählt, versendet wurde heute via DHL EC-Asia.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich auch - weil Winter = kleine Köder sagt die Bauern Anglerregel - vorwiegend auf die Pinkies konzentriert. Ich würde daraus im diesem Fall also noch kein Indiz machen. Ükel ist aber trotzde, ein gutes Stichwort, denen könnte ich als nächstes mal nachstellen.


*# kleine Köder*

Ich denke mal, den Fischen geht es da auch nicht viel anders, als uns. So ein "kleines Minzblättchen" geht en passant immer rein, auch wenn man keinen spürbaren Knast schiebt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nicht umsonst hat die Menschheit irgendwann Gummibärchen u.a. kleinen Knabberkram erfunden.

Wäre auch ein perfekter Köder vom Kleinkind bis zum riesengroßen Erwachsenen


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst hat die Menschheit irgendwann Gummibärchen u.a. kleinen Knabberkram erfunden.
> 
> Wäre auch ein perfekter Köder vom Kleinkind bis zum riesengroßen Erwachsenen


Knabberables hat auch den Vorteil, dass es den Hieper so richtig anheizt.


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe heute auch kleinste Bröckchen getestet-auch auf ca. 5-6mm "übers gabs nicht einen Zupfer.....
...
.....
......
DAS  Das war jetzt die dritte Französischstunde in Folge! Das ist ungeheuerlich, ein Unerhörter Vorgang! Aaargh!
Entweder ist mein Mojospiegel down, oder die Bedingungen sind schlecht, oder die verdammten Johnnies haben Asdic. Oder vermutlich alles drei, plus die Flussgottheit schmollt.
Nun gut, ich werde das Flüsschen mal etwas in Ruhe lassen. Herrje, vielleicht hocke ich mich sogar an die Spree. Im Winter. Mit Mais. Das Glück sei mir gnädig, denn die Götter sinds nicht.

Minimax


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht angeln. Wird langsam Zeit. 
Aber irgendwie hat mich der innere Schweinehund an der ganz kurzen Leine.
Sachen gibts...


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch kleinste Bröckchen getestet-auch auf ca. 5-6mm "übers gabs nicht einen Zupfer.....
> ...
> .....
> ......
> DAS  Das war jetzt die dritte Französischstunde in Folge! Das ist ungeheuerlich, ein Unerhörter Vorgang! Aaargh!
> Entweder ist mein Mojospiegel down, oder die Bedingungen sind schlecht, oder die verdammten Johnnies haben Asdic. Oder vermutlich alles drei, plus die Flussgottheit schmollt.
> Nun gut, ich werde das Flüsschen mal etwas in Ruhe lassen. Herrje, vielleicht hocke ich mich sogar an die Spree. Im Winter. Mit Mais. Das Glück sei mir gnädig, denn die Götter sinds nicht.
> 
> Minimax


5 Tage angeln in 2021 und nur am ersten 1 Plötz. Das ist ein Kurs bei dem man anfangen kann sich Sorgen zu machen. 



geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht angeln. Wird langsam Zeit.
> Aber irgendwie hat mich der innere Schweinehund an der ganz kurzen Leine.
> Sachen gibts...


Dafür wirst du schon bald einen glorreichen Tag nach dem anderen haben.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> 5 Tage angeln in 2021 und nur am ersten 1 Plötz. Das ist ein Kurs bei dem man anfangen kann sich Sorgen zu machen.


Ha, was soll ich da erst sagen, ich hab seit _Monaten_ keinen Plötz mehr gefangen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ha, was soll ich da erst sagen, ich hab seit _Monaten_ keinen Plötz mehr gefangen!


Dafür Plötzt du dann vor Stolz wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> 5 Tage angeln in 2021 und nur am ersten 1 Plötz. Das ist ein Kurs bei dem man anfangen kann sich Sorgen zu machen.


Schaff das mal im Sommer, aber mit einem Plötz weniger. DANN kann man sich Sorgen machen, aber selbst solche Pechsträhnen hat wohl jeder von uns mal. Oder die meisten. Oder ein paar von uns. Naja, also zumindest ich hatte sie schon.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Ha, was soll ich da erst sagen, ich hab seit _Monaten_ keinen Plötz mehr gefangen!


Aber alles mögliche andere 


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schaff das mal im Sommer, aber mit einem Plötz weniger. DANN kann man sich Sorgen machen, aber selbst solche Pechsträhnen hat wohl jeder von uns mal. Oder die meisten. Oder ein paar von uns. Naja, also zumindest ich hatte sie schon.


Kein Problem. Kann ich wunderbar. 
Denn auch ich bin ein wirklich wirklich guter Angler


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Denn auch ich bin ein wirklich wirklich guter Angler


Meiner Meinung nach ist derjenige ein guter Angler, der ein Höchstmass an Spass, Freude und Glück aus seinem Hobby bezieht. Auf welchen Wegen, er dies Erreicht, ob mit Fisch oder ohne, stillvergnügt oder im Wettstreit, mit Stippe, Sargblei oder Flugschnur ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich glaube das große Geheimnis des Fangerfolgs ist oft, dass man einfach seine Gewässer kennengelernt hat und weiß, was wo wann geht. Siehe meine Touren dieses Jahr: Viermal los, dreimal an Stellen wo ich wusste, dass dort im Winter Fisch ist, eine Tour war eher experimentell. Und dreimal darfst du raten, an welchen der Tage ich gefangen habe und an welchem nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das große Geheimnis des Fangerfolgs ist oft, dass man einfach seine Gewässer kennengelernt hat und weiß, was wo wann geht. Siehe meine Touren dieses Jahr: Viermal los, dreimal an Stellen wo ich wusste, dass dort im Winter Fisch ist, eine Tour war eher experimentell. Und dreimal darfst du raten, an welchen der Tage ich gefangen habe und an welchem nicht.


jetzt sag schon!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jammert nicht, ihr habt es ob des Eiswinter drauf angelegt - und was soll dann großartiges passieren?

Hier waren die Wetterverhältnisse viel deutlicher auf Eiskalt+Zu, und wenn denn so, bleibt man besser im Konditionsansparungsmodus


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jammert nicht, ihr habt es ob des Eiswinter drauf angelegt - und was soll dann großartiges passieren?
> 
> Hier waren die Wetterverhältnisse viel deutlicher auf Eiskalt+Zu, und wenn denn so, bleibt man besser im Konditionsansparungsmodus


Niemand jammert, wir betreiben fachlichen Austausch auf kognitiv-emotionaler Ebene.  Und außerdem: Irgendein Ükel, ich glaube es war @Kochtopf, schrieb
hier einst, das der Ükel zwischen Think-Tank und Selbsthilfegruppe oszillieren würde. Ich finde, das trifft es ziemlich gut.


----------



## yukonjack

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jammert nicht, ihr habt es ob des Eiswinter drauf angelegt - und was soll dann großartiges passieren?
> 
> Hier waren die Wetterverhältnisse viel deutlicher auf Eiskalt+Zu, und wenn denn so, bleibt man besser im Konditionsansparungsmodus


Den muss ich mir merken...


----------



## Tobias85

Eiswinter, pah...hier hatten wie drei Tage Frost, bekommen wohl auch nochmal drei Tage Frost und das wars. Ihr müsst alle zu mir in die niedersächsische Tiefebene ziehen. Dann habt ihr nicht so viel Eis auf den Seen und man könnte viel öfter gemeinsam losziehen. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Irgendein Ükel, ich glaube es war @Kochtopf,


Jener welcher derzeit schmerzhaft vermisst wird. Hoffentlich ists nur der Umzugsstress, der ihn von uns fern hält.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist derjenige ein guter Angler, der ein Höchstmass an Spass, Freude und Glück aus seinem Hobby bezieht. Auf welchen Wegen, er dies Erreicht, ob mit Fisch oder ohne, stillvergnügt oder im Wettstreit, mit Stippe, Sargblei oder Flugschnur ist eigentlich egal.


Das hast du wunderschön auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Niemand jammert, wir betreiben fachlichen Austausch auf kognitiv-emotionaler Ebene.  Und außerdem: Irgendein Ükel, ich glaube es war @Kochtopf, schrieb
> hier einst, das der Ükel zwischen Think-Tank und Selbsthilfegruppe oszillieren würde. Ich finde, das trifft es ziemlich gut.


...apropos @Kochtopf , wo steckt El Potto eigentlich? Sein letzter Beitrag ist von Sylvester??


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Eiswinter, pah...hier hatten wie drei Tage Frost, bekommen wohl auch nochmal drei Tage Frost und das wars. Ihr müsst alle zu mir in die niedersächsische Tiefebene ziehen


Dafür haben wir aber jede menge Wind


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Skott schrieb:


> ...apropos @Kochtopf , wo steckt El Potto eigentlich? Sein letzter Beitrag ist von Sylvester??


Gemach gemach, das sind erst 3 Wochen, das ist bei einem Umzug mit reichlich Anhang noch immer viel zuwenig für wieder frei haben.
Ein Jahr wäre bedenklich, dann braucht jemand Hilfe, und sei es reine Entscheidungs+Entsorgungshilfe


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> ...apropos @Kochtopf , wo steckt El Potto eigentlich? Sein letzter Beitrag ist von Sylvester??


Er hat zur Zeit viel um die Ohren. Der Kerl ist noch jung. Er wird es überleben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir aber jede menge Wind


Ja, so wie gestern, als ich erst mit der Winklepicker und feiner Spitze auf Gründlinge aus war und später dann mit der 7m-Bolo auf Döbel. Später mehr dazu. Spoiler: nicht empfehlenswert bei Böen um 60 km/h


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Doch, manchmal durchaus empfehlenswert - wenn du dir das Trimmstudio oder die Muckibude sparen willst und
dabei auch noch wunderschön in frischer Luft bist !
Du ja sogar noch sehr südlich im windgeschützten Bereich, ggü. Ems-Weser-Elbe Küstentiefland ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, so wie gestern, als ich erst mit der Winklepicker und feiner Spitze auf Gründlinge aus war und später dann mit der 7m-Bolo auf Döbel. Später mehr dazu. Spoiler: nicht empfehlenswert bei Böen um 60 km/h




Mit langer Rute und Schnur bei Sturm ist scheixxe!
Dann lieber auf Grund mit Picker- oder Feederrute.


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit langer Rute und Schnur bei Sturm ist scheixxe!
> Dann lieber auf Grund mit Picker- oder Fedderrute.


Da würde ich aber eher zu Methodfeedern oder Selbsthakmontagen greifen. Wenn selbst 3 Oz Spitzen im Wind wippen macht es keinen Spass mehr einen Biss zu erraten


----------



## Minimax

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber eher zu Methodfeedern oder Selbsthakmontagen greifen. Wenn selbst 3 Oz Spitzen im Wind wippen macht es keinen Spass mehr einen Biss zu erraten


Stimmt, Wind und Böen ist sowohl mit Pose oder Spitze ne lose-lose-situation.
Abhilfe kann ein Seitenspitzenanzeiger schaffen, das klappt ganz gut


----------



## Andal

Es bläst und saugt der Heinzelmann...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber eher zu Methodfeedern oder Selbsthakmontagen greifen. Wenn selbst 3 Oz Spitzen im Wind wippen macht es keinen Spass mehr einen Biss zu erraten



Das geht immer noch um Welten besser als zu versuchen, eine im Wind segelnde Pose, an 6m Schnur fangen oder gar zielgenau auszuwerfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Es bläst und saugt der Heinzelmann...!





Brrrr..............
Heinzelfrau!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Ich bin selbst mit ner normalen Feederrute bei Sturm schon so manches mal gescheitert. Und auch wenn der Wind wieder deutlich abgeflaut ist,  bleibe ich dieses Wochenende lieber daheim und freue mich auf die Lektüre Eurer Abenteuer! Außerdem gibt es heute noch ne Flussmonster-Folge, die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs! Ich bin selbst mit ner normalen Feederrute bei Sturm schon so manches mal gescheitert. Und auch wenn der Wind wieder deutlich abgeflaut ist,  bleibe ich dieses Wochenende lieber daheim und freue mich auf die Lektüre Eurer Abenteuer! Außerdem gibt es heute noch ne Flussmonster-Folge, die ich noch nicht kenne.


Also, ich werd kaum was zu berichten haben. 
Morgen geht's hier mit den Temperaturen wieder runter, dieses hin und her ist schlimmer als stabiles Schlechtwetter.
Evtl. Setze ich mich mal mit dem Chirp vom Angelkumpel auseinander.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das geht immer noch um Welten besser als zu versuchen, eine im Wind segelnde Pose, an 6m Schnur fangen oder gar zielgenau auszuwerfen.


Beim richtigen Wetter mit warmen westlichen Sturmböen macht man das etwas anders,
sozusagen "Ostfriesen-Tenkara"  
Der starke Wind weht die Leine mit fast egal was dran hängt in eine Vorzugsrichtung, mit der muss man eben arbeiten, und bei Böen hört der auch mal auf, senkt damit ganz natürlich ab.
Ist ein eher grobes als feines Angeln mit fliegender Leine, ob mit oder ohne Pose, ab Madenbündel oder Tauwurm auf dem Haken, aber sofern die Fische vom Wetter her fressgierig und rasant hinter Futter hinterher sind (mehr was fürs beginnende Frühjahr und dann wieder Herbst), lassen sie ich mit dem starken Wind sehr gut überlisten (wenn man genug Kraft und Kondition und Contenance dabei hat), denn der Wind macht mit den Geräuschen u. Wellen u. Pflanzenbewegungen den Angler quasi unsichtbar, und das zählt oft am meisten.
Das wissen auch die Räuber auf dem Weg zu ihrer Fischbeute, mehr Wind bis weiße Schaumkanten  ist da fast immer mehr Aktivität.

Gut, bequem ist anders ...


----------



## Racklinger

Inspiriert durch die vielen Berichte und Fotos, wo mit altem Gerät geangelt wurde (also ich meine Rute, Rolle und Co.) hab ich mich bei meinem letzten Besuch bei meinen Eltern mal auf den Dachboden begeben und gekramt und gekruscht, was da alles zu finden sei. Und tatsächlich, meine allererste Rute + Rolle, sogar noch komplett montiert.








Die Rute war eine Cormoran Masterfish CS Teleskop in 3,00 m, die Rolle eine Balzer Alta 30 L. Schnur weiss ich nicht mehr, war mind. 0,26 und die Pose eine 8g von Jenzi.
Mit der habe ich bestimmt 10 Jahre geangelt, nebenbei hatte ich glaube ich noch eine Silstar, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, ich glaub die ist mir zu Bruch gegangen.
Auf jeden Fall mit der Cormoran habe ich bis jetzt meine größten Fische gefangen, einen 12 Pfund Graskarpfen, einen 10 Pfund Waller und einen 1 Meter Hecht (ja der ging auf Mais warum auch immer ), da kommen ganz schön Erinnerungen hoch. Die Kombi hat ganz schön was mitgemacht, sorgsam war ich damit nicht, ist öfter im Sand und Dreck gelegen als ich zugeben möchte. Und ich glaub gewartet hab ich die 1x..... vielleicht. Aber die Rolle läuft immer noch rund und die Bremse funktioniert auch noch. 
Auf jeden Fall dachte ich mir, die Rute wäre eigentlich perfekt für mein Vorhaben im Frühjahr in einem Nebenarm unseres Altwassers auf Schleien zu gehen. Lange Ruten braucht man nicht und hat auch nicht den Platz dafür. Aber es sind seeehr viele Seerosen vorhanden, im Sommer sieht man da fast kein Wasser. Und es sind größere Karpfen drinnen, also jenseits der 10 Pfund Marke von daher ist ein bisschen gröberes Gerät angesagt. 
Hab jetzt noch eine 0,26 Feederschnur von Sensitec bestellt, die werde ich auf die Rolle spulen, die alte Schnur ist schon bei einem einfachen Knoten gerissen .
Bin mal gespannt ob in Rute und Rolle noch etwas vom alten Mojo vorhanden ist, etwas von der Unbekümmertheit in der Jugend, wo ich mir noch keinen Plan über Futtermischungen (Paniermehl, Vanillezucker und Mais... fertig) und Montagen gemacht habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und tatsächlich, meine allererste Rute + Rolle, sogar noch komplett montiert.



Da werden Erinnerungen wach was ?


----------



## rolfmoeller

Hecht auf Mais ??
Veganer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich biete sogar Hecht auf Kartoffeln - angefüttert und direkt vom Hecht aufgenommen und sichtbar wieder ausgespuckt! 
Und zwar ein ordentlicher von ca. 65cm,  nach Verhaftung mit einem eilig aufgesteckten Wobbler - an der leichten 12ft Karpfenrute.

Das Geheimnis dürften aber fast immer die anderen meist Weißfische im Schwarm sein, die durch Anfutter und Köder aufgeregt werden und sich drauf stürzen.
Auf die stürzt sich dann wiederum der Hecht drauf, und der bleibt dann auch leicht mal wo hängen.
Ich hatte mal einen kleineren um 35cm mit der ganz leichten Postenmontage nach etlichen merkwürdigen wilden Ruckereien da unten am Haken,
dann an der Brustflosse gehakt und konnte den landen, da war es sehr eindeutig.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das geht immer noch um Welten besser als zu versuchen, eine im Wind segelnde Pose, an 6m Schnur fangen oder gar zielgenau auszuwerfen.


Ach, das war ja auch gar nicht nötig. Die Stelle war 4-5m breit, die Rute 7m lang. Absenken und die fette Loafer-Pose langsam durchtreiben, mehr war nicht nötig. Nur das Halten der Rute im Wind war recht - herausfordernd.  Aber die Fische wollten nicht. Der Wasserstand war wie nach dem Regen und dem Pegel erwartet optimal, eine leichte Strömung durchfloss den Stillwasserbereich und sollte den Duft meiner Köder und meines Futters zu den sonst unerreichbaren Döbeln transportieren. Mit Hähnchenleber (da gabs in den letzten Jahren Bisse drauf) und Tauwurm hab ich es probiert. Auf den Wurm gab es tatsächlich einige Bisse, aber das waren wohl eher kleinere Standard-Rotaugen, jedenfalls nur Gezuppel und nichts hängen geblieben, aber auch kein abgerissener oder angeknabberter Wurm. Mit einer Stickfloat, Maden am Haken und einer kürzeren Rute wäre ich dort besser aufgestellt gewesen. 

Vorher hab ich den Wurm noch im Knochenwald durchtreiben lassen. Da ist der Bach ja etwas tiefer und strömt gleichmäßig-langsam vor sich hin, am Ufer gibt es ein paar Mini-Strömungskanten hinter forsch ins Wasser reinwachsenden Sumpfgrasbüscheln und Abbruchkanten. Aber auch dort gab es nirgends Bisse. Auch nicht auf Pinkies an der Picker, die mir dort im Sommer regelmäßig Gründlinge beschert haben. Es ist zwar hart, aber ich muss der Realität ins Auge blicken: Der Knochenwald ist im Winter offenbar tot.  Singen musste ich trotzdem nicht, ein kleines Rotauge hat sich an anderer Stelle erbarmt und sich die Mini-Made geschnappt.

Vorhin war ich dann nochmal kurz am Kanal und wollte schauen, ob in der Wendestelle ein paar Lauben zu finden sind. Bei den Temperaturen ein tollkühnes Unterfangen, das leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war. Allerdings hatte ich auch nicht viel Zeit, das rettet meine Ehre vielleicht in Teilen. Morgen soll es nochmal an den See gehen. Match, Feeder, Method Feeder? So viele Optionen und so wenig Entscheidungsfreude..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Singen musste ich trotzdem nicht, ein kleines Rotauge hat sich an anderer Stelle erbarmt und sich die Mini-Made geschnappt.



Na immerhin.
Petri Heil, Tobi!
Der Frühling kommt ja immer näher. Dann läuft es auch wieder besser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja ja - der Wind... .
Der hat mich heute, trotz der hervorluggenden Sonne, ganz schön frieren lassen.
Zum Glück musste ich mir nicht noch die Hände nassmachen....


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Frühling kommt ja immer näher.


Hoffentlich. Die Wetterorakel beschwören ja grade eher die große Kälte herauf


----------



## Minimax

Petri @Tobias85-



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich. Die Wetterorakel beschwören ja grade eher die große Kälte herauf



Dieses Wetter hinundher ist das schlimmste. Wenn es ein paar Tage Stabil bleiben würde, egal auf welchem Level, dann würden auch die Bisse kommen.


----------



## Skott

Andal schrieb:


> Es bläst und saugt der Heinzelmann...!


...wo Mama nicht mehr bla.en kann...


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri @Tobias85-
> 
> 
> 
> Dieses Wetter hinundher ist das schlimmste. Wenn es ein paar Tage Stabil bleiben würde, egal auf welchem Level, dann würden auch die Bisse kommen.


Niemals hätte ich geglaubt, dass das Sprichwort "Hin und her, macht Taschen leer" von einem Angler stammen könnte


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja ja - der Wind... .
> Der hat mich heute, trotz der hervorluggenden Sonne, ganz schön frieren lassen.
> Zum Glück musste ich mir nicht noch die Hände nassmachen....
> Anhang anzeigen 364895



ich habe heute mal endlich ein wenig zeit für mich gefunden und bin dann auch das erste mal dieses Jahr zum Wasser, voller Vorfreude und Erwartungen wurde ich dann leider ein wenig von meinem Flüsschen enttäuscht, der hatte soviel Wasser und Strömung da gegen sieht der Rhein aus wie ein kleiner Bachlauf  
habe nur ein wenig geschaut und dann wieder die Fliege gemacht.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 da habe ich vor ein paar Wochen noch mit @rhinefisher gesessen




aber da ich ja im Dorf der Tausend Flüsse wohne (2 haben wir ) habe ich halt den anderen genommen, brauchte mir aber auch nicht die Hände nass machen, aber schön wars trotzdem


----------



## phirania

War heute auch dies Jahr das erste mal am See.
Aber nur zum schauen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Hecht auf Mais ??
> Veganer.


geht auch mit Schwimmbrot. An unseren Feuerlöschteich mit Schwimmbrot auf Karpfen geangelt. Beim einholen das Schwimmbrot über Seerosen hüpfen lassen fiel am Rand der Seerosen wieder ins Wasser (direkt vor meinen Füßen). Ein Schwall und der Fisch hing, was für ein komischer Karpfen der so beißt. War ein 68cm Hecht.


----------



## skyduck

So Vorbereitung für morgen steht , einmal mit und einmal ohne Curry. Zusätzlich kommt noch etwas Hähnchenleber mit. Das sollte doch hinhauen dann ... Petri an euch alle !!!


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> So Vorbereitung für morgen steht , einmal mit und einmal ohne Curry. Zusätzlich kommt noch etwas Hähnchenleber mit. Das sollte doch hinhauen dann ... Petri an euch alle !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364916


Na dann mal viel Glück und Petri. Bei uns kehren nach milden Tagen wieder die  Minustemperaturen ein. 
Ich bleibe lieber im Warmen. Ist auch besser für meinen Rücken. 
@Tobias85 Petri Heil .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

@skyduck: Das sieht doch sehr appetitlich aus, viel Erfolg.


----------



## Tricast

@skyduck : Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für einen Massenfang. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rutilus69

Hier sind es satte 3°C und Nieselregen. Da bleibe selbst ich dann doch lieber zu Hause.
Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen ein kräftiges Petri!


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Hier sind es satte 3°C und Nieselregen. Da bleibe selbst ich dann doch lieber zu Hause.
> Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen ein kräftiges Petri!


Ja, so siehts hier aus. Ich bin auf die niedrigste Stufe anglerischer Innentätigkeit zurückgesunken und _sortiere Wirbel_ ach du meine Güte..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

allen mit  Innendienst und Putzen&Waschen&Pflegen&Aufräumen ein glückliches Händchen! 
Mit einer großen (Becher-)Tasse heißem guten Tee und der richtigen Motivation kann das auch Spaß machen, die höchste Güte des Wohlbefindens erreicht dabei natürlich nur ein richtiger Kachelofen zum (distanzierbaren) ankuscheln.

Ich beziehe einen großen Teil der Motivation aus der dabei schwebenden Vorstellung, das da in etwa 2-3 Monaten der Traumfisch aller Traumfische genau an diesen Schnüren, Kleinteilen, Rollen, Ruten usw. toben wird, und dass es ein Kampf "auf Leben&Tod", also Haaresbreite sein wird - und sich deswegen alle Mühe und Exaktheit auszahlen wird!


----------



## Tikey0815

Geht ihr mal Angeln und hebt somit meine Angler Moral    Meinereiner hat gerade Online den Stromanbieter gewechselt und eine Unmoralische Alloholbestellung platziert, ein Fläschchen Handmade Wodka, einen Old Tom Gin, einen Plymouth Gin, diverse Tonic Wässerchen und nen netten Kraken Dark Rum, die kalten Tage werden gelassen Ertragen und zwischendurch möchte ich auch wieder ans Wasser zum Fische fangen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich will ja gar nicht viel zu sowas sagen, brauche wohl auch weniger flüssigen Brennstoff, ...
nur bei mir tickert da sozusagen automatisch der Abakus im Oberstübchen mit und
rechnet das in hervoragende Japanesien-Produkte und deren aktuelle Sonderangebote.
Die dann auch nicht so leicht im Klo runtergespült werden!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Füsch, Füsch in Niedersachsen! Nun ist das Wetter entgegen der Vorhersage doch ganz passabel und ich bin doch an mein Hausflüsschen  gestartet. Das wurde leider komplett freigeschnitten. Nicht schön, haben doch Döbel und Co. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ihr Dach über dem Kopf verloren. Aber ein kleiner Plötz hat trotzdem gebissen.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füsch, Füsch in Niedersachsen! Nun ist das Wetter entgegen der Vorhersage doch ganz passabel und ich bin doch an mein Hausflüsschen  gestartet. Das wurde leider komplett freigeschnitten. Nicht schön, haben doch Döbel und Co. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ihr Dach über dem Kopf verloren. Aber ein kleiner Plötz hat trotzdem gebissen.
> Anhang anzeigen 364952


Glückwunsch! Vis a vis passt es ja noch. Deine Kumpels mussten ja nicht weit umziehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Das sieht aber gar nicht schön aus, @Wuemmehunter. Dennoch Petri zum Rotauge!

Euer Tobi-Tobsen wollte heute auch die Rotaugen ärgern mit der Matchrute, hatte besten, feinstes Futter dabei, lebende Pinkies, tote Pinkies, firsch produzierte Caster, Würmer - und dann waren alle Plätze, an denen die Kante so nah liegt, dass ich per Hand noch halbwegs sicher zielen könnte, belegt.

Jetzt wird alles eingefroren, am Wasser hab ich stattdessen einfach ein wenig gelotet und Plätze erkundet. Naja, ein anderes mal.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Und noch ein Lütter...


----------



## Finke20

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Unmoralische Alloholbestellung platziert, ein Fläschchen Handmade Wodka, einen Old Tom Gin, einen Plymouth Gin, diverse Tonic Wässerchen und nen netten Kraken Dark Rum,





@Tikey0815,  Du weist aber schon das Alkohol keine Lösung ist .

Petri an allen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. 
Ich habe heute einen schönen Spaziergang durch die Peenewiesen gemacht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Finke20 schrieb:


> @Tikey0815,  Du weist aber schon das Alkohol keine Lösung ist .
> 
> Petri an allen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.
> Ich habe heute einen schönen Spaziergang durch die Peenewiesen gemacht.


Stimmt, keine Lösung aber gehört zu einem guten Abend, vermutlich wird dieser Bestand auch bis Ende des Jahres halten, in der Regel genieße ich nur an WE Abenden mal ein zwei Gläser, einfach zum Relaxen, dann schmeckt es gut


----------



## Andal

Natürlich ist Alkohol keine Lösung - jeder chemisch halbgebildete weiss das!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Alkohol keine Lösung - jeder chemisch halbgebildete weiss das!


Und ich bin sogar 3fach Chemisch Gewaschen


----------



## skyduck

Die ganze Zeit nix und dann das .... und wieder an der Sphere, Bericht folgt ....


----------



## Tobias85

Uuuuuh, Petri!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, @skyduck! Die Sphere scheint ja die richtige Investitionsentscheidung gewesen zu sein. So neu und schon Döbel- und Karpfenmana... Ein schöner Karpfen!


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil an @Wuemmehunter und @skyduck . Ich hau mal den alten Spruch raus. "Nur die Harten komm in den Garten". Warum auch immer. Bei uns letzte Nacht -3 Grad und tagsüber +2. Da bleibe ich daheim. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

kennt einer den Malchower See in MäcPom?
 Meine Frau hat vom 8.5.-22.5. ein Ferienhaus da gemietet. Kann mir irgendwer Informationen zu dem See geben?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax

Boah! Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an @Wuemmehunter und @skyduck, und natürlich alles Gute jenen, die fischlos heimkehrten. Schätze Wümme hat recht, wenn er das Manameter der Sphere hochschnellen sieht.
Ich seh ein weiteres Problem: egal wie gruselig es draussen ist, immer sind ein paar Ükels am Wasser, und immer wird was gefangen. Da wird die Luft dünne, das eigene gemütliche Fernbleiben vom Wasser zu rechtfertigen. Der arme @Jason hat schon mehrfach auf seinen Rücken (gute Besserung, btw) verwiesen...
Wir werden noch Besessene Petri...


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> kennt einer den Malchower See in MäcPom?
> Meine Frau hat vom 8.5.-22.5. ein Ferienhaus da gemietet. Kann mir irgendwer Informationen zu dem See geben?
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Tut mir Leid. Den Namen von diesem See höre ich das erste mal. Gibt das Netz darüber nichts her?
Soll das ein Angelurlaub werden, oder nur zum klönen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> kennt einer den Malchower See in MäcPom?
> Meine Frau hat vom 8.5.-22.5. ein Ferienhaus da gemietet. Kann mir irgendwer Informationen zu dem See geben?
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Es gibt ein großes, nun größtenteils totes Nachbarforum, das leicht zu finden ist*. Einst, in seinen Hochzeiten gab es zu fast jedem Gewässer dort einen Thread mit verschiedenen Beiträgen. Das wäre ein Rechercheansatz. Gib mal 'Machower See angeln' in Google ein, dann findest du es auf jeden Fall

*ein Mahnmal, wie eine einst prächtige Ruinenstätte. Es liegt an jedem, dieses Schicksal für das AB noch hinauszuzögern..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> kennt einer den Malchower See in MäcPom?
> Meine Frau hat vom 8.5.-22.5. ein Ferienhaus da gemietet. Kann mir irgendwer Informationen zu dem See geben?
> 
> Gruß Gerd


wie macht man sowas heutezutage mit Internetservices und modernen Informationsmedien?

man geht auf:




__





						https://openstreetmap.de/karte/
					





					www.openstreetmap.de
				



(wenn irgend vermeidbar nicht auf den dreckigen Krakenspion google, zefix und doria nochmal!)

Dann tippt man oben links ein:
Malchower See
und drückt links davon auf Suchen.
Es erscheinen zwei Seen, da kann man vorne auf den Malchower See klicken und gelangt flugs dahin, fast wie mit Flugpulver.

- Der eine am Mörderberg dürfte wohl nicht so interessant sein. 

- Der andere bei Malchow ist gar kein See, nur ein Schiss des Fleesensee.  


Dann kann man genauere Angaben machen, auch für unkundige, neugierige, lernwillige usw..


----------



## skyduck

Guten Abend Jungs,

hier der versprochene Bericht:

gegen ca. 14:00 Uhr bin ich wacker losgezogen mit dem liquidised bread, einen halben Paket Hühnerleber und ein paar Currymaden als Notfall-Köder. Da ich diesmal kein Sammy Brot bekommen habe musste das gute Goldene Sandwichbrot hinhalten. Finde dieses aber um Längen schlechter als das andere. Es pappt mehr und hält meines Erachtens auch nicht so gut am Haken.
An der Ruhr angekommen musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass der Pegel sehr hoch war und die Strömung an der ausgesuchten Stelle für mein Gerät viel zu stark war. Nach den Schneefällen und den Tauwetter jetzt die letzten Tage hätte ich es mir denken können, hatte es aber so gar nicht auf dem Schirm...

Also bin ich wieder zu diesen kleinen Einlauf gefahren, welcher mir letztens den schönen Döbel gebracht hat. Gefischt habe ich mit Leber und Breadpunch. Die Einbuchtung war ziemlich voll mit allerlei Treibgut, war aber beangelbar. Im Laufe des Nachmittages hat sich davon einiges gelöst, was wohl für fallenden Pegel spricht. Direkt ein paar Minuten nach dem Ausbringen der Tricast Bomb mit einen lecker panierten Leberstück gab es einen heftigen Biss auf genau diesen Köder. Leider war ich aber noch mit Aufbau der zweiten Rute beschäftigt und nicht schnell genug an der Rute. Leber war komplett weg, der Fisch (habe mir sagen lassen sollte bei Leber zu 99,9% ein Döbel gewesen sein) leider auch. War sehr ärgerlich aber auch total motivierend.

An der Sphere habe ich dann mit Breadpunch gefischt. Leider blieb der vergebene Biss auch der einzige für den ganzen Nachmittag. Das Wetter war aber sehr schön, so dass ich entspannt sitzen geblieben bin und mich entschlossen habe die Dämmerung mitzunehmen. Diese Entscheidung wurde dann auch belohnt. Gegen 17:30 Uhr zuppelte es ganz diskret an der 0.75 oz Spitze der Sphere. Der Anschlag wurde direkt mit Widerstand quittiert. Ich freute mich sehr darüber in der Erwartung wieder einen guten Döbel überlistet zu haben, merkte aber relativ schnell, dass es sich dabei um etwas anderes handelte.  Die stoische kraftvolle Flucht ließ direkt auf einen Karpfen schließen.

Der kleine Schuppi hat super gekämpft und wie bei Flusskarpfen üblich richtig Dampf. Am 14er Vorfach mit den ganzen Gestrüpp in der Nähe eine echte Herausforderung. Die Sphere hat mich wieder absolut begeistert mit ihre Aktion. Alle Fluchten federte sie im Halbkreis ab und lies mich aber trotzdem den Fisch dirigieren. Für mich (nach dem zweiten guten Fisch jetzt sowieso   ) echt der beste Griff der letzten Jahre...

Nach knapp 5-10 Minuten war der Spuk vorbei und der prachtvolle Fisch landete im Kescher. Diesen hatte ich diesmal nach dem letzten Patzer gut parat gelegt. Für mich ein absolut fantastischer Fang, da auf unserer Strecke die Karpfen nicht wirklich viel oder einfach zu fangen sind, schon gar nicht im Winter. Es werden auf keine bei uns besetzt. Vermutlich hat sich der Bursche auf Grund der Strömung dahin zurückgezogen. Aber dem werde ich demnächst mal nachgehen. Für mich ist dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall bestmöglichgestartet mit 2 tollen Fängen an 3 Angeltagen.

Petri an alle die dieses Wochenende am Wasser sind und viele Grüße an die, die lieber die warme Heizung genießen.

Frage: Kann man liquidised bread einfrieren?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Der arme @Jason hat schon mehrfach auf seinen Rücken (gute Besserung, btw) verwiesen...


Danke mein Lieber. Ich muss aufpassen was ich mache. Die blöde Bandscheibe meldet sich immer bei kaltem, feuchtem Wetter. Es fängt im Rücken an zu stechen und das Bein wird taub. Aber ich bin zäh, wie der Gelee. 
Ab den 10.02. bin ich für 3 Wochen Strohwitwer. Da geht meine Holde in die Kur. Deswegen gemach. 
Allerdings wird es mal bestimmt im Rücken so richtig knallen. Dann wird wohl eine OP unumgänglich sein. 
Schon blöd, wenn man alt wird.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Schon blöd, wenn man alt wird.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich -obwohl im Herzen jung- merke auch den kalten Hauch von Väterchen Zeit.
Am besten ists, wir nutzen die verbleibende Zeit noch sinnvoll. Zum Beispiel, indem einige von uns noch eine Posenproduktion starten, die den Ükel auf Jahrzente hinaus noch mit schönen Posen versorgt...
Es könnte auch nicht schaden, Bestimmungen hinsichtlich der im Besitz mancher befindlicher Rutenwälder und Rollenplantagen schriftlich zu hinterlegen, und sich dabei an die guten Ükelkumpels die solche Schätze zu würdigen wissen, zu erinnern.
Just sayin..


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Guten Abend Jungs,
> 
> hier der versprochene Bericht:
> 
> gegen ca. 14:00 Uhr bin ich wacker losgezogen mit dem liquidised bread, einen halben Paket Hühnerleber und ein paar Currymaden als Notfall-Köder. Da ich diesmal kein Sammy Brot bekommen habe musste das gute Goldene Sandwichbrot hinhalten. Finde dieses aber um Längen schlechter als das andere. Es pappt mehr und hält meines Erachtens auch nicht so gut am Haken.
> An der Ruhr angekommen musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass der Pegel sehr hoch war und die Strömung an der ausgesuchten Stelle für mein Gerät viel zu stark war. Nach den Schneefällen und den Tauwetter jetzt die letzten Tage hätte ich es mir denken können, hatte es aber so gar nicht auf dem Schirm...
> 
> Also bin ich wieder zu diesen kleinen Einlauf gefahren, welcher mir letztens den schönen Döbel gebracht hat. Gefischt habe ich mit Leber und Breadpunch. Die Einbuchtung war ziemlich voll mit allerlei Treibgut, war aber beangelbar. Im Laufe des Nachmittages hat sich davon einiges gelöst, was wohl für fallenden Pegel spricht. Direkt ein paar Minuten nach dem Ausbringen der Tricast Bomb mit einen lecker panierten Leberstück gab es einen heftigen Biss auf genau diesen Köder. Leider war ich aber noch mit Aufbau der zweiten Rute beschäftigt und nicht schnell genug an der Rute. Leber war komplett weg, der Fisch (habe mir sagen lassen sollte bei Leber zu 99,9% ein Döbel gewesen sein) leider auch. War sehr ärgerlich aber auch total motivierend.
> 
> An der Sphere habe ich dann mit Breadpunch gefischt. Leider blieb der vergebene Biss auch der einzige für den ganzen Nachmittag. Das Wetter war aber sehr schön, so dass ich entspannt sitzen geblieben bin und mich entschlossen habe die Dämmerung mitzunehmen. Diese Entscheidung wurde dann auch belohnt. Gegen 17:30 Uhr zuppelte es ganz diskret an der 0.75 oz Spitze der Sphere. Der Anschlag wurde direkt mit Widerstand quittiert. Ich freute mich sehr darüber in der Erwartung wieder einen guten Döbel überlistet zu haben, merkte aber relativ schnell, dass es sich dabei um etwas anderes handelte.  Die stoische kraftvolle Flucht ließ direkt auf einen Karpfen schließen.
> 
> Der kleine Schuppi hat super gekämpft und wie bei Flusskarpfen üblich richtig Dampf. Am 14er Vorfach mit den ganzen Gestrüpp in der Nähe eine echte Herausforderung. Die Sphere hat mich wieder absolut begeistert mit ihre Aktion. Alle Fluchten federte sie im Halbkreis ab und lies mich aber trotzdem den Fisch dirigieren. Für mich (nach dem zweiten guten Fisch jetzt sowieso   ) echt der beste Griff der letzten Jahre...
> 
> Nach knapp 5-10 Minuten war der Spuk vorbei und der prachtvolle Fisch landete im Kescher. Diesen hatte ich diesmal nach dem letzten Patzer gut parat gelegt. Für mich ein absolut fantastischer Fang, da auf unserer Strecke die Karpfen nicht wirklich viel oder einfach zu fangen sind, schon gar nicht im Winter. Es werden auf keine bei uns besetzt. Vermutlich hat sich der Bursche auf Grund der Strömung dahin zurückgezogen. Aber dem werde ich demnächst mal nachgehen. Für mich ist dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall bestmöglichgestartet mit 2 tollen Fängen an 3 Angeltagen.
> 
> Petri an alle die dieses Wochenende am Wasser sind und viele Grüße an die, die lieber die warme Heizung genießen.
> 
> Frage: Kann man liquidised bread einfrieren?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364992
> Anhang anzeigen 364993
> Anhang anzeigen 364994
> Anhang anzeigen 364995


PETRI Dirk, du hast dir deinen Erfolg redlich verdient...
Ich war drauf und dran, dich zu besuchen, aber ich gebe ehrlich zu, es war mir zu kalt...


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Am besten ists, wir nutzen die verbleibende Zeit noch sinnvoll. Zum Beispiel, indem einige von uns noch eine Posenproduktion starten, die den Ükel auf Jahrzente hinaus noch mit schönen Posen versorgt...


Das mache ich bereits. Muss ja den Winter irgendwie über die Bühne kriegen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Der kleine Schuppi hat super gekämpft und wie bei Flusskarpfen üblich richtig Dampf. Am 14er Vorfach mit den ganzen Gestrüpp in der Nähe eine echte Herausforderung. Die Sphere hat mich wieder absolut begeistert mit ihre Aktion. Alle Fluchten federte sie im Halbkreis ab und lies mich aber trotzdem den Fisch dirigieren. Für mich (nach dem zweiten guten Fisch jetzt sowieso   ) echt der beste Griff der letzten Jahre...


Ich sach ja immer wieder gerne: Nichts lohnt sich so sehr, wie in den richtig feinen Carbonblank zu investieren! 

Ein Winterkarpfen ist echt ne tolle Sache!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier nochmal ein Update, wie man es noch besser machen kann.
Wie man an dem einen Beispiel sieht, kann man da mitmachen in den Karten, und der eine See ist auch schon speziell erfasst.
(von DE Einwohnern und nicht Google-Spy-Mobil)

man geht auf, wichtig *.org:*
https://www.openstreetmap.org/(wenn irgend vermeidbar nicht auf den dreckigen Krakenspion google, zefix und doria nochmal!)

Dann tippt man oben links ein:
Malchower See
und drückt links davon auf Go.
Es erscheinen zwei Seen, da kann man vorne auf den Malchower See klicken und gelangt flugs dahin, fast wie mit Flugpulver.
Die Adresszeilen sind direkt kopierbar!
(und funktionieren auch im Gegensatz zu openstreetmap.de  )

- Der eine Tümpel am Mörderberg dürfte wohl nicht so interessant sein. 








						Malchower See | OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org
				




- Der andere bei Malchow ist gar kein See, nur ein Schiss des Fleesensee.  








						Way: ‪Malchower See‬ (‪4858270‬) | OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org
				



Aber er ist erfasst und auch umzeichnet, was ich nicht wüsste.


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Allerdings wird es mal bestimmt im Rücken so richtig knallen. Dann wird wohl eine OP unumgänglich sein.


Sport, Sport, Sport! Nicht am Februar, sondern ab sofort. Übungen für den Rücken können da wirklich wunder wirken, ev lässt sich sogar ne OP damit umgehen. Im Zweifel aber lieber zu früh zum Arzt (jetzt im Winter ist ja eh nicht so viel Angeln und Bauen), wenn desto schlimmer es wird, desto schwieriger bekommt man es wieder hin. Und grade wenn das Bein schon anfängt taub zu werden...


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sport, Sport, Sport! Nicht am Februar, sondern ab sofort.


Posen bauen ist doch ein Sport. Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Ich scheue die Arutbesuche. War schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr krank. Aber wenn meine Frau in Kur geht, dann werde ich bestimmt krank. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Danke mein Lieber. Ich muss aufpassen was ich mache. Die blöde Bandscheibe meldet sich immer bei kaltem, feuchtem Wetter. Es fängt im Rücken an zu stechen und das Bein wird taub. Aber ich bin zäh, wie der Gelee.
> Ab den 10.02. bin ich für 3 Wochen Strohwitwer. Da geht meine Holde in die Kur. Deswegen gemach.
> Allerdings wird es mal bestimmt im Rücken so richtig knallen. Dann wird wohl eine OP unumgänglich sein.
> Schon blöd, wenn man alt wird.


Alt ist ein Märchen und Entschuldigung, das gibt es so nicht, nur älter werden mit der Zeit, faul und unaufmerksam sein, und Mist im Körper ansammeln.

Befasse dich mal hiermit, das ist machbar:
Hintergrund:








						Feldenkrais-Methode – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Feldenkrais Deutschland – was ist Feldenkrais?
					

Feldenkrais ist eine Lernmethode, die der israelische Physiker Moshé Feldenkrais entwickelt hat. Erfahren Sie mehr.




					www.feldenkrais.de
				



Das funktioniert, mehrfach ausprobiert:




__





						Beschreibung und Bestellung der CDs - Feldenkrais CDs von Birgit Lichtenau aus Regensburg - Entspannung und Beweglichkeit für Rücken, Hüftgelenke, Schultern und Nacken
					

Zwei schöne CDs mit Lektionen in der Feldenkrais-Methode von ausgebildeter Feldenkrais-Pädagogin. Thema der ersten Feldenkrais-CD: Beweglichkeit für Rücken und Hüftgelenke. Thema der zweiten Feldenkrais-CD: Entspannung für Nacken und Schultern. Interessant für Feldenkrais-Erfahrene, aber auch...



					www.feldenkrais-cd.de
				



*5) Audio-CD: Feldenkrais - starker Rücken, bewegliche Hüften*

Ist nur ein bischen Disziplin und Fleiß erforderlich, keine Stunde am Tag, und du fühlst sich nach ein paar Wochen wie ein junges Hengstfohlen!


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> echt der beste Griff der letzten Jahre...



Na na na, Du vergisst deine neue Hardy - Hardy baut die allerallerbesten Ruten der Welt...
Diese Spheres sind wirklich sehr schön zu fischen, auch wenn die Optik nicht jedem gefällt.. .



skyduck schrieb:


> Kann man liquidised bread einfrieren?



Kann man. Und kann man danach auch noch gut verwenden, aber trotzdem habe ich bei Frischem immer ein besseres Gefühl.. .

Dickes Petri zu dem tollen Winterkarpfen..


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na na na, Du vergisst deine neue Hardy - Hardy baut die allerallerbesten Ruten der Welt...


In einem nahegelegenen Angelladen stand, durch die Winde des Schicksals in diese AalZanderSpinnTotkloppwüste geweht, einst jahrelang eine Marksmanfloat 13' einsam zwischen Allroundteles und Heavyfeeders. Ich schlich jedesmal um das Juwel herum, aber habe nie zugegriffen. Eines Tages, als ich endlich begriffen hatte, was da vor meiner Nase Staub ansetzte, war sie weg. Manchmal wache ich nachts noch auf, und mein Herz ist schwer..


----------



## Andal

Nichts wiegt schwerer, als die Sünden, die man nicht begangen hat!


----------



## Andal

Ob das nun die Hardy war, die man so lange nicht kaufte, bis sie endlich weg war, oder die liebe Schnecke aus der Nachbarklasse, die man nicht frisch machte, bis man sie Jahre später mit einem Kinderwagen wieder trifft... sich selber in den Arsch treten, hilft auch nix mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> In einem nahegelegenen Angelladen stand, durch die Winde des Schicksals in diese AalZanderSpinnTotkloppwüste geweht, einst jahrelang eine Marksmanfloat 13' einsam zwischen Allroundteles und Heavyfeeders. Ich schlich jedesmal um das Juwel herum, aber habe nie zugegriffen. Eines Tages, als ich endlich begriffen hatte, was da vor meiner Nase Staub ansetzte, war sie weg. Manchmal wache ich nachts noch auf, und mein Herz ist schwer..



Da musst Du wirklich nicht traurig sein, die ist zum Angeln eher nicht so gut... .


----------



## Slappy

Ähhhhh, so nicht... 
Vielleicht ein anderes mal


----------



## Thomas.

ich wollte auch heute noch mal los, hat sich auch erledigt 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ein Monat zu spät dat Zeugs

Nachtrag: schön ist es aber


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Moin moin liebe Ükelianer,
der Schnee kommt mir wie gerufen so hab ich wenigstens Zeit meine 550N fertig zu machen und komm nich in versuchung ans Wasser zu gehen. 
Luxusprobleme ich weis......dafür war ich am Freitag Nachmittag bei besten Sonnenschein und 9,5°C drausen und konnte dem widerspänztigen Oberpfälzer Fluss wenigstens einen schönen 40+ Aitel entlocken. Ein wahrlicher Kampf bei diesen Wassertemperaturen.

@Racklinger 
Back to the roots würde ich da mal sagen oder "zurück zu den Wurzeln" würde es besser treffen. 
Eine kleine Rückbesinnung in die Kinder/Jugendzeit birgt manchmal einen wahren Schatz, hilft sich an alte Zeiten zu erinnern und schafft Platz für neue Aufgaben.
Lass uns bitte daran teilhaben .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da musst Du wirklich nicht traurig sein, die ist zum Angeln eher nicht so gut... .


@Tricast 's Exemplar lag eigentlich ziemlich gut in der Hand, ihm selbst scheints auch zu gefallen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tricast 's Exemplar lag eigentlich ziemlich gut in der Hand, ihm selbst scheints auch zu gefallen.



Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Empfindens.


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja, man kann damit notfalls angeln, aber verglichen mit Tricasts Shimano Ultegra ist die schon ziehmlich grottig.
Und die Hardys sind ja nicht gerade billig... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> aber verglichen mit Tricasts Shimano ist die schon ziehmlich grottig.



@Tricast 
Heinz, schreib du doch mal bitte wie die beiden im Vergleich so sind.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Empfindens.



OK - an dieser Stelle will ich dann mal eingestehen, dass ich eine persöhnliche Abneigung gegen Hardy und Sportex habe.
Von beiden Firmen hatte ich Dutzende Ruten in der Hand und am Wasser, aber es war nichtmal ein Dutzend dabei, die mir gefallen hätten.
Und was richtig Geiles war nie dabei.

PS: Die Hardy ist dicker, schwerer und sehr viel langsamer als die Ultegra - auch die Aktion der Ultegra gefällt mit besser.. .
Aber wie schon gesagt; fast Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> OK - an dieser Stelle will ich dann mal eingestehen, dass ich eine persöhnliche Abneigung gegen Hardy und Sportex habe.
> Von beiden Firmen hatte ich Dutzende Ruten in der Hand und am Wasser, aber es war nichtmal ein Dutzend dabei, die mir gefallen hätten.
> Und was richtig Geiles war nie dabei.
> 
> PS: Die Hardy ist dicker, schwerer und sehr viel langsamer als die Ultegra - auch die Aktion der Ultegra gefällt mit besser.. .
> Aber wie schon gesagt; fast Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks..



Also, ich würde auch keine Kappen mit Aufdrucken irgendwelcher Tacklehersteller tragen. Nicht einmal von Drennan, auch wenn die Ruten bekanntlich glücklich machen. Trotzdem nenne ich seit gut zehn Jahren eine richtig geile Rute von Sportex mein eigen. Als seinerzeit die T-Boron auf den Markt kam und in der Angelgerätepresse hochgelobt wurde, und ich zufällig (was nicht oft vorkam) ein paar Scheine in der Tasche hatte, habe ich mir das Teil gekauft. Und auch heute muss ich sage, eine aus meiner Sicht nach wie vor sensationelle Rute. Nahezu alle Fische, die ich seitdem mit KuKös gefangen habe, gehen auf das Konto der T-Boron.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ob das nun die Hardy war, die man so lange nicht kaufte, bis sie endlich weg war, oder die liebe Schnecke aus der Nachbarklasse, die man nicht frisch machte, bis man sie Jahre später mit einem Kinderwagen wieder trifft... sich selber in den Arsch treten, hilft auch nix mehr.


MIt Fehler Nr.2 hast du noch sehr sehr viel mehr recht als mit Nr.1, und was war wohl schuld daran?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> MIt Fehler Nr.2 hast du noch sehr sehr viel mehr recht als mit Nr.1, und was war wohl schuld daran?



Corona?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> OK - an dieser Stelle will ich dann mal eingestehen, dass ich eine persöhnliche Abneigung gegen Hardy und Sportex habe.
> Von beiden Firmen hatte ich Dutzende Ruten in der Hand und am Wasser, aber es war nichtmal ein Dutzend dabei, die mir gefallen hätten.
> Und was richtig Geiles war nie dabei.
> 
> PS: Die Hardy ist dicker, schwerer und sehr viel langsamer als die Ultegra - auch die Aktion der Ultegra gefällt mit besser.. .
> Aber wie schon gesagt; fast Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks..


Das kann ich nur sehr bestätigen  , auch mit Hardy, B&W und eben Sportex, die im Gegensatz zu ihren Können bei den KevSpin keine gescheiten wirklich Friedruten konnten.

Die Welt ist da sowieso sehr einfach strukturiert bei den Match&Float:  (insbesondere, wenn es um geil geht!)
Erstmal kommt da Shimano mit führend gelungensten den Ultegras hoch bis zum letzten Modell, dann kommt lange nichts, dann kam Silstar mit ein paar besonders gelungenen kreuzgebundenen,
dann kommt eine hohe Mauer, dazwischen bis zur nächsten ein großer Misthaufen, dann die nächste hohe  Mauer,
und dann kommt die Ebene der anderen als besonders erachteten Ruten, dann ein großer Fluss, und dann die profanen Ruten.
Da findet sich jeder sofort zurecht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Corona?


Ne, bei mir nicht, zu dem Bezugszeitraum war das noch nicht bekannt.
Die Sache mit der Konvertierung zum Kinderwagen und Mutter V1.0 sollte aktuell sogar verzögert sein.

Es kann lebensabschnittsweise genau bei einer Sache von Nachteil sein , wenn man sich zu sehr auf Angeln (und evtl. andere intensive Steckenpferde) konzentriert ...
Das hat Andal wunderbar prägnant erfasst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also, ich würde auch keine Kappen mit Aufdrucken irgendwelcher Tacklehersteller tragen. Nicht einmal von Drennan, auch wenn die Ruten bekanntlich glücklich machen. Trotzdem nenne ich seit gut zehn Jahren eine richtig geile Rute von Sportex mein eigen. Als seinerzeit die T-Boron auf den Markt kam und in der Angelgerätepresse hochgelobt wurde, und ich zufällig (was nicht oft vorkam) ein paar Scheine in der Tasche hatte, habe ich mir das Teil gekauft. Und auch heute muss ich sage, eine aus meiner Sicht nach wie vor sensationelle Rute. Nahezu alle Fische, die ich seitdem mit KuKös gefangen habe, gehen auf das Konto der T-Boron.


Ich sage nur mal ganz vorsichtig: Du hast mit der T-Boron gerade die Grenze zum gelobten Spinland gestreift.   

Aber die gehören im KuKö-Einsatz hier ja nicht her, dabei gelten ganz andere Gesetze, besonders durch die großen & vielen Haken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Natürlich war mir bewusst, dass derlei Ruten in unserem wundervollen Thread eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Aber nach dem Post von @rhinefischer musste einfach meine Gefühle für die T-Boron offenbaren. Entschuldigt bitte ... ich werde es auch nicht wieder tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Natürlich war mir bewusst, dass derlei Ruten in unserem wundervollen Thread eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Aber nach dem Post von @rhinefischer musste einfach meine Gefühle für die T-Boron offenbaren. Entschuldigt bitte ... ich werde es auch nicht wieder tun.


Mich stört das nicht wirklich, ich vertrete ja sehr oft & gerne den Universaleinsatz ohne dogmatische künstliche Limits, wie Seatroutspins als stärkere Friedruten!

Und ich bin insofern beruhigt , dass dich der CF-Virus auch irgendwo richtig haltbar erwischt hat!
Das ist ein eher gutartiger (bei DAM hieß der erste Träger um 1982 sogar mal so), ich mach mir eher Sorgen, wenn Leute davon noch nichts wissen.


----------



## Andal

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365029
> 
> Ähhhhh, so nicht...
> Vielleicht ein anderes mal


Mitte/Ende Januar schneit es... das muss so sein. Was jetzt weiss runterkommt, ist die eiserne Wassereserve für den Sommer!

*# Hardy, sportex, S. Himano*

Bedenkt nur mal, wie unterschiedlich wir alle körperlich daherkommen. Unredlich hier eine "beste Marke" auszurufen!

*# Fehler*

Ein eindeutiger Nachteil des Alterns. Man gewinnt täglich neue Zeit, Fehler zu machen!


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Tricast
> Heinz, schreib du doch mal bitte wie die beiden im Vergleich so sind.


Werde die Diaflash, Ultegra und die Marksman mal diese Woche einspannen und belasten, dann kann jeder die Unterschiede sehen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Absolut @Andal, absolut. 
Hatte auch überhaupt kein Problem damit. 
Hatte mich nur auf den Weiher gefreut nach dem ND


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> *# Hardy, sportex, S. Himano*
> 
> Bedenkt nur mal, wie unterschiedlich wir alle körperlich daherkommen. Unredlich hier eine "beste Marke" auszurufen!


Dann sind wir aber wieder schlussendlich bei Thema Nr.1, die mehr oder weniger notwendige individuelle Anpassung an den Angler oder gar Anglerin.
Und darum drücken sich alle sehr unisono gemeinsam.

Selber schuld also, und die Folgen schon absehbar,
wenn es denn unabwendbar mit dem Industrie 4.0 Fortschritt irgendwann in den nächsten 10 - 100 Jahren kommen wird.


----------



## Andal

Es gab mal Zeiten, da konnte man nackte Blanks von Hardy und Sportex problemlos kaufen... und nach den eigenen Vorlieben bauen (lassen). Das war schon nicht das schlechteste. So eine "Hardy" habe ich. Die wurde zwar nicht für mich gebaut, liegt aber trotzdem in der Hand, als sei es ein Teil von mir.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365029
> 
> Ähhhhh, so nicht...
> Vielleicht ein anderes mal


So sah es bei uns heute morgen auch aus. Der Plan war ja vor einer Woche, heute angeln zu gehen. Lust hab ich ja schon, aber das Wetter ist schiete. Bin dann mit meiner Frau im Reinhardswald spazieren gegangen und im Schneegepämpel hab ich mich aufs Kreuz gelegt. Wäre ich mal irgendwo zum fischen gegangen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich hoffe, du bist zuhause jetzt wieder fit!


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris (etwas spät) gehen raus an @skyduck  - danke, Dirk, für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Fotos. Dein Swim sieht super aus. Prima Sache, daß die Sphere offenbar so etwas wie die Glücksbringer-Rute geworden ist. Stelle Dir mal vor, die Fische würden nur an einer grottigen xyz-Rute beißen und an den „guten Ruten” beißen nur die Grundeln.

Glückwunsch auch an @Wuemmehunter zu den hart erarbeiteten Plötz aus dem rasierten Flüßchen.

@dawurzelsepp - schön, daß Du nen guten Döbel überlisten konntest! Wieder auf Semmel?

Allen anderen, die mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg draußen waren: Respekt! Ich konnte mich immer noch nicht aufraffen zum Pietschen.
Immerhin sah ich die Tage erneut, wie an einer Stelle ganz in der Nähe Friedfisch gefangen wurde (kleiner Graben).
Das ruft nach leichtestem Besteck - ganz kurze Picker.

@kuttenkarl - leider kann ich Dir zum Malchower See nix sagen. Große Stillgewässer sind nicht so meins. Gehört ein Boot mit zum Ferienhaus?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas
Wie immer auf Semmel.....der beste Universalköder auf alle Friedfische. 

Und hier isser der Gute.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Andal schrieb:


> Es gab mal Zeiten, da konnte man nackte Blanks von Hardy und Sportex problemlos kaufen...


bei Sportex geht das wieder in Teilen (www.Gattenhaus.de).


geomas schrieb:


> @kuttenkarl - leider kann ich Dir zum Malchower See nix sagen. Große Stillgewässer sind nicht so meins. Gehört ein Boot mit zum Ferienhaus?


ja, ein Ruderboot gehört dazu. Hatte gehoft das jemand den See persönlich kennt und mir näheres zu Fischbestand und Plätzen sagen kann. Zum Glück gibt es Angelläden vor Ort, wo ich mir dann Informationen holen werde. Es wird wie immer ein reiner Angelurlaub, daher informiere ich mich gerne schon vorher was ich alles mitschleppen muß.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> bei Sportex geht das wieder in Teilen (www.Gattenhaus.de).


Danke für den Link, sehr interessant!

hier z.B. "legst di nieder" , das sind ja Preise von einem anderen Stern - oder einer vergangenen Traumtänzerzeit.
Das ist zum Vergleich eine Preisregion von Lesath,Labrax,Morethan - und dort nochmal ein anderer Level.
Immerhin, es wird wieder was angeboten, dem damaligen Sportex Vertriebsschef habe ich ja sehr ins Gewissen geredet/gemailt, aber so hat es sich halt hingezogen ...




__





						Rutenbauzubehör, Rutenbau, Rutenbau Shop, Rutenblanks, Sportexblanks
					

Das Gattenhaus, der Rutenbau-Shop für hochwertiges Rutenbauzubehör. Sportex, CTS, Harrison, Alps, Fuji, American Tackle.




					www.gattenhaus.de
				




Interessant finde ich die Infos zu Harrison, 20 Jahre Ersatzteilgarantie mit notfalls Neublankauflage ist schon was.


----------



## yukonjack

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> bei Sportex geht das wieder in Teilen (www.Gattenhaus.de).
> 
> ja, ein Ruderboot gehört dazu. Hatte gehoft das jemand den See persönlich kennt und mir näheres zu Fischbestand und Plätzen sagen kann. Zum Glück gibt es Angelläden vor Ort, wo ich mir dann Informationen holen werde. Es wird wie immer ein reiner Angelurlaub, daher informiere ich* mich gerne schon vorher was ich alles mitschleppen muß.*
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Egal was du alles mitschleppts, am Ende hast du doch wieder die Hälfte vergessen


----------



## kuttenkarl

yukonjack schrieb:


> Egal was du alles mitschleppts, am Ende hast du doch wieder die Hälfte vergessen


woher weißt du das? 
Vergessen hat aber einen Vortreil "muß dringend in einen Angelladen einkaufen, uns fehlt was"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mit Boot brauchst du dir doch nicht so einen Stress machen, da kannst du auch locker 100kg Angelwaren zuladen und bequem mit durch den See zum experimentieren rumfahren, eine künstliche Selbstbeschränkung ist genau falsch.

Wichtig ist die richtige Bootsausrüstung über die Ruder hinaus, aber dazu gibt es zu Anker-Varianten, Bootshaken, Rutenhaltern, Echolot usw. genug Infos.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit Boot brauchst du dir doch nicht so einen Stress machen, da kannst du auch locker 100kg Angelwaren zuladen und bequem mit durch den See zum experimentieren rumfahren, eine künstliche Selbstbeschränkung ist genau falsch.



In einer Welt ohne Selbstbeschränkung geht der Trend dabei zum Support bzw. Shadow Vessel, jedenfalls im Bereich der Superyachten.
Aber wer möchte schon den ollen Bell Helikopter über dem Jacuzzi auf dem oberen Achterdeck schweben haben?


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bell Helikopter über dem Jacuzzi auf dem oberen Achterdeck schweben haben?


Hier ich - ich will....
Den bordeigenen Chopper die Köder ausfliegen zu lassen, hätte schon was...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier ich - ich will....



Da bläst es einem nur das Schirmchen aus dem Cocktailglas, lass das mal lieber sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

irgendwie hier gerade nicht so Bootsangler 

Köder ausbringen, hinfliegen?

Da fährt man einfach überall hin, und angelt darüber möglichst vertikal, dem Fisch direkt vors Maul. 

Investieren lohnt sich da bei viel überzähligem Geld erstmal eher in ein (oder eine Flotte) Hi-Tech-Aufklärungs-Uboot zur exakten Gewässererkundung, eigengenerierte cm-genaue 3D Unterwasserkarte mit allen Fischstandplätzen, GPS Koordinaten und auch auf dem Boot mit Navi,
dann braucht man auch nicht mehr fragen, wer kennt sich da aus? Da ist man ganz schnell der King am Tümpel


----------



## Andal

Also das Gattenhaus hat ja sehr sportliche Preise und wahrlich kräftige Blanks im Angebot.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mal zur Erinnerung, Ausflug in die Vergangenheit , ist ja nun schon *mehr als 15 Jahre her* ...




__





						Achtung Sportex, insolvenz
					

Hallo Leute, Achtung beim Kauf von Sportexruten. Die Firma ist in Insolvenz gegangen. Es gibt keinen Ersatz (zum, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt) für irgendwelche Teile!!!!!! Die Händler versuchen natürlich jetzt die Ruten an den Mann zu bringen, also wenn Sportex dann nur zum Spottpreis kaufen, bis...




					www.anglerboard.de
				







__





						Impressum – Sportex :: Der Maßstab im Rutenbau
					






					www.sportex.de


----------



## yukonjack

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> woher weißt du das?
> Vergessen hat aber einen Vortreil "muß dringend in einen Angelladen einkaufen, uns fehlt was"


Das sind Erfahrungswerte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die hast du von Murphy, der ist jedoch Pessimist! 

Ich kenne einen guten Trick dagegen: Zusätzlich zu allem, was man meint zu brauchen, nimmt man auch noch seinen tagtäglichen wohlgefüllten Angelrucksack ohne jedes aufräumen mit, wo man ja gar nicht genau weiß, was alles so drin ist. 
Also eine Form der Doppelausrüstung.
Hat mir schon manche Möglichkeiten eröffnet, weil geplant hatte ich es nicht mitgenommen, aber so wurde der Fehlerteufel   doppelt in die Zange genommen , wie in einem Schraubstock gepackt, und hat quietschend aufgegeben!


----------



## Andal

Ein Besuch im lokalen Angelladen gehört zum Standard eines jeden Urlaubs. Quasi das Regelkuturprogramm!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das sowieso, Reisen in ferne neue Angelläden ist eine höchste Form von Bildung und Kultur, nie ist solch Tun lohnender!  

Für evtl. vorhandene desinteressierte Begleitfrauen gibt es vielfachst ähnlich zu betrachtende Kulturtempel 
(wichtig: mit geschickt bombenfest zu vereinbarenden ihrerseits nie eingehaltenen Zeitlimit),
die man so sinnreich mit einbinden kann und so auch noch dem Getue dort himmlisch entkommen kann!


----------



## Andal

An den See, wenn es eh schon kein reiner Angelurlaub wird, würde ich eine leichte, kompakte Friedfischausrüstung und eine mittlere Spinnkombo mitnehmen. Rotaugen, Brassen und Barsche, Hechte gibt es quasi immer und überall. Gemütliches Wurmbaden und ab und zu mal Blinkern, so neben Kaffee & Kuchen... ganz entspannt, gemütlich und unverbindlich.


----------



## Andal

...wenn man das gefickt einschädelt und das Zeug vorhanden ist, kommt man da mit einer Rute, einer Rolle, einer E-Spule und einem Tascherl voll Kleinzeug, neben einem Kescher gut aus und hat trotzdem noch seinen Spass dabei. So wie früher halt auch!


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> irgendwie hier gerade nicht so Bootsangler



Aber Hallo - deshalb weiß ich auch, wie nervig es auf einem großen Kahn sein kann, "Anker auf" zu gehen.. .
Sone nette EC155 auf dem "Shadow" dabei zu haben, wäre deshalb schon mein Ding...


----------



## geomas

@kuttenkarl - ein „eigenes” Boot ist ja schon mal super. 
Evtl. kannst Du Dir noch 1-2 Anker incl. tauglicher Leinen organisieren. Faustregel: die dreifache Wassertiefe als Länge der Ankerleine ist Minimum. Es müssen keine echten Anker sein: ein Do-It-Yourself-Klassiker ist der mit Beton ausgegossene Eimer (mit eingelassener Stahlöse für die Ankerleine).
2018 hat mich ein kräftiger Wind mal über einen See geweht, eine Betongehwegplatte war als „Anker” einfach nicht genug. Einfache Klappdraggen sollte man im Zweifel größer kaufen als empfohlen.
Kennst Du jemanden mit nem Deeper oder ähnlichem? Könnte nützlich sein. Hast Du die Tiefenkarten in dem von Meister Minimäx empfohlenen „Forum” gefunden?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> ...wenn man das gefickt einschädelt und das Zeug vorhanden ist, kommt man da mit einer Rute, einer Rolle, einer E-Spule und einem Tascherl voll Kleinzeug, neben einem Kescher gut aus und hat trotzdem noch seinen Spass dabei. So wie früher halt auch!


Wenigstens bei den Laufschnüren muss ich dir widersprechen, da bedarfs es mindestens 3 Spulen (besser 4), damit du Weißfisch, Barsch und Hecht hinbekommen kannst, etwa 20er Mono, und 10er + 20er Dyneema.  Das trägt sehr wenig auf und erweitert die Möglichkeiten sehr, ich nenne es die Macht und Magie der eingerichteten E-Spulen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenigstens bei den Laufschnüren muss ich dir widersprechen, da bedarfs es mindestens 3 Spulen (besser 4), damit du Weißfisch, Barsch und Hecht hinbekommen kannst, etwa 20er Mono, und 10er + 20er Dyneema.  Das trägt sehr wenig auf und erweitert die Möglichkeiten sehr, ich nenne es die Macht und Magie der eingerichteten E-Spulen!



Oder aber, man hat EINE Spule mit 12er Fireline und bindet je nach Bedarf ein Mono Top Shot zwischen 0,18er und 0,30er an - klappt bei mir einwandfrei.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber Hallo - deshalb weiß ich auch, wie nervig es auf einem großen Kahn sein kann, "Anker auf" zu gehen.. .


Irgendwie denken wir an sehr unterschiedliche Kähne und Anker, wenn man zum Ankerwindensklave wird, ist der Spaß in der Tat sehr gemindert.
Das typische 4-4,5m Ruderboot bedarf nicht unbedingt mehr als ein 2x 4kg Klappanker oder 2 Stangen für den Grund.

Mir schwebt schon seit längerem der Gebrauch einer Ankerwinde mit recht dünner Schnur vor,
dafür könnte man die recht nutzlosen großen Billig-Meeres-Multirollen gut für einsetzen, einfache Pin-Achsenrollen sind sowieso zu mickrig dafür.
Das würde erstens meine Wertschätzung dafür gut ausdrücken, 
und dann wäre es echt nett mit kurbel-kurbel-kurbel und alles ist hoch, vor allem das öfter nach Metern sehr lästige Seil eben wohlverstaut und trockene Hände ohne Madder usw..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oder aber, man hat EINE Spule mit 12er Fireline und bindet je nach Bedarf ein Mono Top Shot zwischen 0,18er und 0,30er an - klappt bei mir einwandfrei.. .


Da biste schnell mit in der statistischen Mitte, wo alles genau nicht richtig passt  
Für Hecht auf großen Seen halte ich das für ungeeignet, alleine die Verluste teurer Wobbler etc.

Für den absoluten Notfall in der Tat eine Option!


----------



## Andal

Was willst du mit einem 20er Dyneemaseil anstellen? Und dann mit dem Tampen auf ein und der selben Rute, wie mit der 20er Mono ... das musst du aber mal fix nachberechnen, das haut nicht hin!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> @kuttenkarl - ein „eigenes” Boot ist ja schon mal super.
> Evtl. kannst Du Dir noch 1-2 Anker incl. tauglicher Leinen organisieren. Faustregel: die dreifache Wassertiefe als Länge der Ankerleine ist Minimum. Es müssen keine echten Anker sein: ein Do-It-Yourself-Klassiker ist der mit Beton ausgegossene Eimer (mit eingelassener Stahlöse für die Ankerleine).
> 2018 hat mich ein kräftiger Wind mal über einen See geweht, eine Betongehwegplatte war als „Anker” einfach nicht genug. Einfache Klappdraggen sollte man im Zweifel größer kaufen als empfohlen.
> Kennst Du jemanden mit nem Deeper oder ähnlichem? Könnte nützlich sein. Hast Du die Tiefenkarten in dem von Meister Minimäx empfohlenen „Forum” gefunden?


Du schreibst es, das Zubehör macht den Bootstrip, da braucht es schon einiges, was i.d.R. nicht zum Boot gehört.

Ich kann billige Schraubzwingen sehr empfehlen, die passen fast immer irgendwie und können breite Bootswandungen überspannen, wo andere Systeme und Halter voll versagen. Für Anbauten oder Rutenhalter, sei es ganz einfach nur gegen das lästige Wegrutschen, was oberhalb von Ententeich dauernd passiert, auch schon beim selber Bewegen, dazu noch ein guter Satz kurzer Kantholzstücke 10-30cm, damit bekommt man fast alles hin.
Dann ist der Arschwärmer, also Kissen oder besser sehr wichtig, auch für Mitfahrer. Auf Alubooten wird es ohne tödlich, aber auch Holz und Kunstoffbänke oder Wulste sind blöd ohne. 
Unbedingt braucht man 1-2 große lange Gaffs oder richtige Bootshaken, sonst schwimmt man selber schneller mal im Teich, als einem lieb ist.
Dann die Sache mit der Schwimmweste je nach Lage für alle, wo Vorsorge besser als Schaden ist.


----------



## Andal

Der @kuttenkarl will mit seiner Holden einen gemütlichen Familienurlaub machen. Kein 125%iger Totalangriff auf den See!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einem 20er Dyneemaseil anstellen? Und dann mit dem Tampen auf ein und der selben Rute, wie mit der 20er Mono ... das musst du aber mal fix nachberechnen, das haut nicht hin!


Schwerlich, da hast du recht.
Wobei 020 gelabeltes Dyneemaseil ja oft schon oft eine fürchterliche Fehlproduktion ist, bei der Daiwa J-Braid x8 0,18 z.b. ist die nur metrische 0,20mm dünn.

Gibt nur eine Rutenklasse, wo sowas mit einer Rute ginge, die stärkere aber geschmeidige Seatroutrute in 3m oder etwas mehr, ca 1.5oz.
Da mache ich das sogar öfter mal mit meinen diversen 3 bzw. 5 Schnüren(+bunt), weil eine 0,18er Monofil auch mal sehr gut zum Spinnen taugt, wenn die dauerverschreckten Fischlein solche Schnur gar nicht mehr kennen! 

Wenn man den Großfisch und den Kleinfisch mit 2 Combos vernünftig trennt, sieht die Sache gleich viel einfacher und besser aus, das wäre immer mein vorzugsweiser Minimalstandard.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Der @kuttenkarl will mit seiner Holden einen gemütlichen Familienurlaub machen. Kein 125%iger Totalangriff auf den See!


Bei den Futterkanonen war ich doch noch gar nicht angekommen! 
allerdings, Enterhaken waren schon aufgezählt.


----------



## Andal

@Nordlichtangler schalt halt einfach einen Gang runter ... auch wenn Winter ist.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Andal schrieb:


> Der @kuttenkarl will mit seiner Holden einen gemütlichen Familienurlaub machen. Kein 125%iger Totalangriff auf den See!


Irrtum, meine Frau ist auch Anglerin, Urlaub bedeutet bei uns Angeln und nichts anderes.
Mitgenommen wird alles was nötig ist, vom Hund über Sitzkissen, Friedfischausrüstung, Raubfischzeugs bis zum riesen Bootskescher (Fahrzeug ist ein Ford Transit).
Echolot, Deeper und son Zeug hab ich nicht, nicht mal ein Smartphone. Tiefenkarte gibt es bei den Müritzfischern. Mit den Ankern ist das eine gute Idee, werde ich meinen Schwiegersohn mit beautragen, der ist Maurer.


----------



## Andal

Na dann hau rein!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Irrtum, meine Frau ist auch Anglerin, Urlaub bedeutet bei uns Angeln und nichts anderes.


Da hast du einen echten Glücksbaustein gefunden  , pass gut drauf auf und denk an die regelmäßige Pflege auch mit anderen Aufmerksamkeiten.

Ich hatte 'ne ganze Zeit nicht mehr so gut aufgepasst, andere blöde unkontrollierbare Faktoren  gibt es leider auch noch,
die Folgen sind halt übel.


----------



## geomas

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Irrtum, meine Frau ist auch Anglerin, Urlaub bedeutet bei uns Angeln und nichts anderes.
> Mitgenommen wird alles was nötig ist, vom Hund über Sitzkissen, Friedfischausrüstung, Raubfischzeugs bis zum riesen Bootskescher (Fahrzeug ist ein Ford Transit).
> Echolot, Deeper und son Zeug hab ich nicht, nicht mal ein Smartphone. Tiefenkarte gibt es bei den Müritzfischern. Mit den Ankern ist das eine gute Idee, werde ich meinen Schwiegersohn mit beautragen, der ist Maurer.



Supersache! 

Wenn man nur 1-2x im Jahr „Bootsangelurlaub” macht würde sich evtl. „Anker-Sharing” mit Bekannten empfehlen. 
Falls nicht alle gleichzeitig Urlaub machen, versteht sich. Dann könnte es sich schon lohnen, gute Faltanker und Ankerleinen (1x mit Vorlauf) zu besorgen und nen brauchbaren Bootsmannshaken auch. Das gilt auch für Sicherheitszeugs wie evtl. Schwimmwesten oder derlei Kram.

Aber soll jeder machen wie's gefällt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Günstige Klappdraggen findest Du hier:








						Ausrüstung- Ankern & Anlegen- Anker & Ankergeschirr- Faltklappanker  - Pieper Bootdepot
					






					www.bootdepot.de


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Günstige Klappdraggen findest Du hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausrüstung- Ankern & Anlegen- Anker & Ankergeschirr- Faltklappanker  - Pieper Bootdepot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bootdepot.de


böse falle, da war ich mal, die haben neben einer riesen Auswahl an alles was mit Booten zutun hat auch eine sehr große Angelabteilung, da kann man ungewollt sehr viel Geld lassen. und Frau sollte man zu Hause lassen weil die haben auch Gartenmöbel und son Zeugs


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, so langsam nähert sich die Ankunft  der Friedfische des Meeres! Die ersten Heringe sollen bereits gefangen worden sein. Klar, dass ich auch anfange, mit den Hufen zu scharren. Letztes Jahr hatte ich es j kurz vor dem Einreiseverbot nach SH geschafft an die Schlei zu kommen und gut gefangen. Da ich damit rechne, dass die Angelläden als Ausgabestelle für Tageskarten für die Schlei zumindest in der ersten Phase ausfallen, habe ich die Lizenz online geordert. Sie soll noch in dieser Woche bei mir eintreffen... Yippiehhhh!


----------



## Tikey0815

Junge junge, ich muss mal wieder ans Wasser....Während ich in meinem Kopf noch 15 Jahre alt bin, fühlt sich mein Körper an, als wäre er 70 und mein biologisches Alter ist 46. Ich bin ein wandelender Mehrgenerationenhaushalt


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da biste schnell mit in der statistischen Mitte, wo alles genau nicht richtig passt
> Für Hecht auf großen Seen halte ich das für ungeeignet, alleine die Verluste teurer Wobbler etc.
> 
> Für den absoluten Notfall in der Tat eine Option!


Nicht nur für den Notfall - ich mache das immer so..
Eigentlich verwende ich im Süßwasser nur 3 Schnüre: 0.12er Fireline auf 2500er Rollen, 0.15er auf 4000er und 0.17er auf "echten" 5000er.
Die 12er kombiniere ich mit Top Shots bis 0.30er Mono, die 0.15er mit bis zu 0.35er Mono und die 0.17er bis 0.45er Mono.
Nur fürs UUUL angeln, habe ich noch eine Ersatzspule mit 0.06er Fireline - aber selbst die 12er ist schon hauchdünn und für mich kaum noch zu sehen.
Ausserdem habe ich fast nur die Crystal Variante, welche im Wasser tatsächlich ziemlich unsichtbar ist.
Wenn mir wirklich mal die Fireline bricht, was äusserst selten vorkommt, habe ich nicht rechtzeitig die ersten Meter abgeschnitten.
Dann habe ich noch 6-8000er mit 0.20er Fireline, könnte aber nichtmehr genau sagen wann ich die das Letztemal im Süßwasser verwendet habe.
Des Weiteren hab ich noch 14000er mit 20er, 25er, 32er und 38er, verwende aber alles oberhalb der 20er ausschließlich am Meer.
Einige Penn Spinfischer mit dicker Fireline hab ich zum Waller und Meeresangeln auch noch, das geht dann hoch bis 50er mit 50kg Tragkraft.
Auf einer einzigen Rolle habe ich pure Monofüllung drauf, weil es beim Wagglerfischen auf grössere Entfernung mit dem Top Shot schonmal eng werden kann.. .
Da die Fireline wirklich "ewig" hält, und ich das Top Shot ständig wechsel, habe ich auch immer frische Mono im am Start und meine Abrisse haben sich locker halbiert - das ist auf Dauer recht günstig und vor Allem sehr Fischfreundlich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn mir wirklich mal die Fireline bricht, was äusserst selten vorkommt, habe ich nicht rechtzeitig die ersten Meter abgeschnitten.
> 
> Da die Fireline wirklich "ewig" hält, und ich das Top Shot ständig wechsel, habe ich auch immer frische Mono im am Start und meine Abrisse haben sich locker halbiert - das ist auf Dauer recht günstig und vor Allem sehr Fischfreundlich...


Das mit dem abschneiden ist sehr wichtig und gut, das halte ich bei allen Schnüren auch so!  

Die fremden langen Leinenreste von weißen Firelines sind aber definitiv meine häufigst "gefangenen" Schnüre 
Die vorsichtigeren Fische im Klarwasser kennen die demzufolge auch sehr gut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die vorsichtigeren Fische im Klarwasser kennen die demzufolge auch sehr gut.



Du meinst die haben sich daran gewöhnt und jegliche Scheu verloren....?


----------



## kuttenkarl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Günstige Klappdraggen findest Du hier:


rhinefischer danke für den Link


----------



## geomas

#anker

Klappdraggen sind natürlich deutlich transportfreundlicher als die die Low-Budget-Lösung „mit Beton ausgegossener Eimer”.
Ich würde vermutlich 2 unterschiedliche Größen nehmen und auch zwei unterschiedliche Ankerleinen (1x länger und evtl. mit Vorlauf oder eingebauter Beschwerung sowie eine etwas kürzere Leine für flaches Wasser, kein Wind).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Klappdraggen



Halten aber auf reinem Sand-/Kiesgrund schlecht.
Da hilft dann nur Gewicht.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nicht nur für den Notfall - ich mache das immer so..
> Eigentlich verwende ich im Süßwasser nur 3 Schnüre: 0.12er Fireline auf 2500er Rollen, 0.15er auf 4000er und 0.17er auf "echten" 5000er.
> Die 12er kombiniere ich mit Top Shots bis 0.30er Mono, die 0.15er mit bis zu 0.35er Mono und die 0.17er bis 0.45er Mono.
> Nur fürs UUUL angeln, habe ich noch eine Ersatzspule mit 0.06er Fireline - aber selbst die 12er ist schon hauchdünn und für mich kaum noch zu sehen.
> Ausserdem habe ich fast nur die Crystal Variante, welche im Wasser tatsächlich ziemlich unsichtbar ist.
> Wenn mir wirklich mal die Fireline bricht, was äusserst selten vorkommt, habe ich nicht rechtzeitig die ersten Meter abgeschnitten.
> Dann habe ich noch 6-8000er mit 0.20er Fireline, könnte aber nichtmehr genau sagen wann ich die das Letztemal im Süßwasser verwendet habe.
> Des Weiteren hab ich noch 14000er mit 20er, 25er, 32er und 38er, verwende aber alles oberhalb der 20er ausschließlich am Meer.
> Einige Penn Spinfischer mit dicker Fireline hab ich zum Waller und Meeresangeln auch noch, das geht dann hoch bis 50er mit 50kg Tragkraft.
> Auf einer einzigen Rolle habe ich pure Monofüllung drauf, weil es beim Wagglerfischen auf grössere Entfernung mit dem Top Shot schonmal eng werden kann.. .
> Da die Fireline wirklich "ewig" hält, und ich das Top Shot ständig wechsel, habe ich auch immer frische Mono im am Start und meine Abrisse haben sich locker halbiert - das ist auf Dauer recht günstig und vor Allem sehr Fischfreundlich...


    - eine 12er Fireline habe ich letztes Jahr entsorgt. Nach 10 Jahren Dauerbetrieb. Geschickt halbiert, wieder verknotet hat sie mir 4 Enden geboten und prima gehalten. Man muss sie halt mal wenden und herumspulen. Am Meer und hier am Rhein. Die Schnur ist unendlich besser, als ihr Ruf. Nur ist sie eben leider von Berkley und damit für die meisten Bähbäh.

*# Anker*

Sauerkrautdosen mit Blei und einer Öse ausgießen gibt für Binnengewässer eimampfreie Anker und selbst in Fjordenden halten die picobello. Im Renkenbereich gibt es 2 mm Monoschnur für die Leinen. Alles schön kompakt und selbst wenn mal ein gehakter Fisch um die glatte Schnur schwimmt - kein weiteres Problem.
Ausbetonierte Eimer sind da etwas sperriger. Vor allem für's kleine Ruderbötchen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Thomas. schrieb:


> auch eine sehr große Angelabteilung, da kann man ungewollt sehr viel Geld lassen. und Frau sollte man zu Hause lassen weil die haben auch Gartenmöbel und son Zeugs


Frau zuhause lassen ist schon richtig, aber aus einem anderen Grund. Wenn die mit in einen Angelladen kommt, kann es richtig teuer werden. Waren mal in Magdeburg in einem Angelladen sie brauchte eine neue 6m Stippe, dabei fiel ihr eine Angelkofffer ins Auge. Der ist genau das richtige für Fehmarn sagte Sie, ich für 2 Wochen Fehmarn im Jahr? Sie, ja der muß es sein. Kostete 159€, aber der muß es sein. Komischerweise brauchte ich auch einen neuen Angelkoffer, der dann gnädiger weise genehmigt wurde  . Anderes mal auf dem Weg nach Potsdam, ich dann können wir ja bei Moritz in Nauen vorbeifahren. Falsche Entscheidung: der Verkäufer mußte uns helfen  die Sachen alle aus dem Laden zutragen (ich wollte nur eine Freilaufrolle aus dem Angebot und ein bißchen Futter kaufen).
Es wurden:
30kg Futter
20 Stippruten für unsere Ferienpaßaktion
3 Rollen
200 Knicklichter
1 Futteral
500 Tauwürmer
1kg Rotwürmer
30 Brandungsbleie
was es alles an Kleinkram war weiß ich nicht mehr, aber die Gesamtsumme war über 800€.

Also lieber ohne Frau, dann kommt wenigstens nicht die Frage: brauchts du das wirklich?
Antwort lautet: aber das sind Sachen die ich dringend brauche.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Sauerkrautdosen mit Blei und einer Öse ausgießen gibt für Binnengewässer eimampfreie Anker



Und genau so, nur ohne eingegossene Arme, fertigt man auch prima Reitgewichte.
So ein Reiter verdoppelt die Haltekraft des Ankers...


----------



## rhinefisher

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Frau zuhause lassen ist schon richtig, aber aus einem anderen Grund. Wenn die mit in einen Angelladen kommt, kann es richtig teuer werden. Waren mal in Magdeburg in einem Angelladen sie brauchte eine neue 6m Stippe, dabei fiel ihr eine Angelkofffer ins Auge. Der ist genau das richtige für Fehmarn sagte Sie, ich für 2 Wochen Fehmarn im Jahr? Sie, ja der muß es sein. Kostete 159€, aber der muß es sein. Komischerweise brauchte ich auch einen neuen Angelkoffer, der dann gnädiger weise genehmigt wurde  . Anderes mal auf dem Weg nach Potsdam, ich dann können wir ja bei Moritz in Nauen vorbeifahren. Falsche Entscheidung: der Verkäufer mußte uns helfen  die Sachen alle aus dem Laden zutragen (ich wollte nur eine Freilaufrolle aus dem Angebot und ein bißchen Futter kaufen).
> Es wurden:
> 30kg Futter
> 20 Stippruten für unsere Ferienpaßaktion
> 3 Rollen
> 200 Knicklichter
> 1 Futteral
> 500 Tauwürmer
> 1kg Rotwürmer
> 30 Brandungsbleie
> was es alles an Kleinkram war weiß ich nicht mehr, aber die Gesamtsumme war über 800€.
> 
> Also lieber ohne Frau, dann kommt wenigstens nicht die Frage: brauchts du das wirklich?
> Antwort lautet: aber das sind Sachen die ich dringend brauche.



Hast Du mal über ein grösseres Auto nachgedacht?
Ich meine ein Transit könnte für euch etwas eng sein....


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und genau so, nur ohne eingegossene Arme, fertigt man auch prima Reitgewichte.
> So ein Reiter verdoppelt die Haltekraft des Ankers...


...oder Lote für den richtigen Grund beim Renkenfischen. Dann aber am besten lange, schmale Spargel-Dosen. Denen klopft man, idealerweise mit dem Kugelhammer den Boden konkav, bevor man gießt. In dieser nach innen gerichteten Wölbung sammelt sich, wenn man sie ordentlich auf den Boden rumpelt Sediment. Einen Volltreffer hat man, wenn sich bläulich, schluffiges Sediment sammelt; die blaue Letten. Das ist genau der Boden, den die Mückenlarven bevorzugen und über dem die Renken am liebsten stehen. Andere Fische übrigens auch, den Larven, oder aufsteigende Larven mögen eigentlich alle Fische gerne.

Auch für Raubfischangler nicht ganz uninteressant, denn die silbrigen Fische ziehen die guten Freiwasserhechte an!


----------



## Hecht100+

Aber vertut euch nicht mit dem Bleigewichten, eine Bierdose für Norwegen brachte schon über 5 kg auf die Waage. Und da hat man dann die konkave Wölbung gleich auch mit eingegossen.


----------



## Andal

...und wenn man mal weiss, was Blaue Letten ist, wie die aussieht, das ist auch ein super Hausmittel bei entzündlichen Gelenkserkrankungen. Als Umschlag. Die gibt es übrigens auch in recht kleinen Bächen. Da ist dann die Gewinnung deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Blaue Letten


_"Voll wie tausend Russen."_ - Dieser Ausspruch ist bekannt aber blaue Letten?


----------



## Andal

Nie vergessen: Ein ordentliches Wickelbrett für die Ankerleine. Wer sich schon an den "gordischen Knoten" versucht hat, versteht sofort, was ich meine!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn man mal weiss, was Blaue Letten ist, wie die aussieht, das ist auch ein super Hausmittel bei entzündlichen Gelenkserkrankungen. Als Umschlag. Die gibt es übrigens auch in recht kleinen Bächen. Da ist dann die Gewinnung deutlich einfacher.


Der Hersteller ist nicht zufällig Pfizer ?


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Voll wie tausend Russen, dieser Ausspruch ist bekannt aber blaue Letten?


Das ist ein uraltes Hausmittel der Berg- und Almbauern - für Mensch und Tier. Die hat sicher einen geologischen Fachnamen, aber ich kenne sie nur als Blaue Letten. Bläulich, toniger Schlamm mit einem zarten Aroma von schwefeligen, nicht mehr ganz so frischen Eiern. Anders kann ich sie nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Der Hersteller ist nicht zufällig Pfizer ?


Garantiert nicht - made by Mother Nature.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ein uraltes Hausmittel der Berg- und Almbauern - für Mensch und Tier. Die hat sicher einen geologischen Fachnamen, aber ich kenne sie nur als Blaue Letten. Bläulich, toniger Schlamm mit einem zarten Aroma von schwefeligen, nicht mehr ganz so frischen Eiern. Anders kann ich sie nicht beschreiben.



Früher im Urlaub an der französischen Atlantikküste, da gab es auch so grauen lehmigen Schlamm, unter dem normalen Strandsand. Den würde ich auch als graublau bezeichnen wollen, ob das wohl dasselbe Zeug war? Das hat sicherlich etwas mit Fäulnis bzw. Zersetzung unter Luftabschluss zu tun. Als Kinder haben wird uns damit jedenfalls immer von oben bis unten eingesaut und sahen nach der Trocknung aus wie die Aborigines.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Früher im Urlaub an der französischen Atlantikküste, da gab es auch so grauen lehmigen Schlamm, unter dem normalen Strandsand. Den würde ich auch als graublau bezeichnen wollen, ob das wohl dasselbe Zeug war? Das hat sicherlich etwas mit Fäulnis bzw. Zersetzung unter Luftabschluss zu tun. Als Kinder haben wird uns damit jedenfalls immer von oben bis unten eingesaut und sahen nach der Trocknung aus wie die Aborigines.


Gut möglich, dass das etwas ähnliches ist. Heilerden werden ja rund um den Globus in der traditionellen Hausmedizin eingesetzt. Und das schwefelige Substanzen positive Auswirkungen auf entzündliche Beschwerden haben, auch kranke Haut verbessern können, erkennt auch die Schulmedizin an, wussten schon die Ahnen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Gut möglich, dass das etwas ähnliches ist. Heilerden werden ja rund um den Globus in der traditionellen Hausmedizin eingesetzt. Und das schwefelige Substanzen positive Auswirkungen auf entzündliche Beschwerden haben, auch kranke Haut verbessern können, erkennt auch die Schulmedizin an, wussten schon die Ahnen.



So gesehen bin ich also damals in den Zaubertrank gefallen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich meine ein Transit könnte für euch etwas eng sein....


solange der Hund noch mitkann, paßt das schon.


----------



## Kneto

Auf YouTube gibt es seit gestern ein neues >>>Video<<< von Artifical flight, über das herbst-/winterliche Naturköderangeln auf Barsche.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Also... Ich brauche für ein Bastelprojekt Schrauben die in das Standard Blankstick Gewinde reinpassen. Weiß jemand wo man diese bestellen kann und wie die genau heißen. sollten auch recht kurz sein...

Vielen Dank für eure , wie immer, megakompetenten Antworten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich brauche für ein Bastelprojekt Schrauben die in das Standard Blankstick Gewinde reinpassen. Weiß jemand wo man diese bestellen kann und wie die genau heißen. sollten auch recht kurz sein...











						3/8 BSF X 1.9cm Sechskant Kopf Set Schrauben Voll Gewinde - Edelstahl  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 3/8 BSF X 1.9cm Sechskant Kopf Set Schrauben Voll Gewinde - Edelstahl in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Die sollten passen.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 3/8 BSF X 1.9cm Sechskant Kopf Set Schrauben Voll Gewinde - Edelstahl  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 3/8 BSF X 1.9cm Sechskant Kopf Set Schrauben Voll Gewinde - Edelstahl in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die sollten passen.


manchmal kann das Leben so einfach sein . Vielen Dank @Professor Tinca !!!

Vermutlich ist 3/8 BSF dann die Gewindenorm?


----------



## Hecht100+

Und wenn du das in deutsch haben möchtest, M10 X 1,25 Feingewinde. Ist einen Hauch anders, passt aber zusammen.


----------



## rhinefisher

das sind 3/8 BSF Whitworth-Gewinde (DIN 11):

Nenndurchmesser ist 9,53mm
Flanken Durchmesser : 8,51mm
Kern Durchmesser ist 7,49mm


----------



## rhinefisher

oops - garnicht gesehen....


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> das sind 3/8 BSF Whitworth-Gewinde (DIN 11):
> 
> Nenndurchmesser ist 9,53mm
> Flanken Durchmesser : 8,51mm
> Kern Durchmesser ist 7,49mm


Da habe ich mir mal Schneideisen und Bohrer von Ebay besorgt ... nur die Frage, wo die herumfahren!


----------



## skyduck

ja und ich hatte vor Jahren mal so ein paar von diesen Schrauben. Leider gleiches Szenario  . Wenn man alles was man mal gekauft und organisiert hat dann auch wiederfinden würden wenn man es denn dann tatsächlich braucht.... Die Welt wäre sehr viel einfacher


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> ja und ich hatte vor Jahren mal so ein paar von diesen Schrauben. Leider gleiches Szenario  . Wenn man alles was man mal gekauft und organisiert hat dann auch wiederfinden würden wenn man es denn dann tatsächlich braucht.... Die Welt wäre sehr viel einfacher


Und dann findet man das Lagerbuch nicht mehr.


----------



## kuttenkarl

skyduck schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist 3/8 BSF dann die Gewindenorm?


genau, BSF-British Standart Fine, also Feingewinde mit 20 Gang pro inch. Es hat eine Steigung von 1,27mm pro Umdrehung, daher paßt auch das deutsche Feingewinde M10X1,25. sorry, aber als alter "Zerspanungsmachaniker Fachrichtung Drehen" kann ich nicht anders.


----------



## Andal

Sonst nimm halt einen Spax... mit ein bisserl Kraft geht das schon... oder eben mit dem König aller Werkzeuge - dem Hammer!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Sonst nimm halt einen Spax... mit ein bisserl Kraft geht das schon... oder eben mit dem König aller Werkzeuge - dem Hammer!


Auf dem Bau klappt es ja auch vorzüglich - von Weitem hört man sie schrauben!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Andal schrieb:


> oder eben mit dem König aller Werkzeuge - dem Hammer!


Metall ist sensibel und will mit Liebe behandelt werden, nicht mit dem Hammer


----------



## Andal

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Metall ist sensibel und will mit Liebe behandelt werden, nicht mit dem Hammer


Mit Feuer, Hammer und Amboss und das mindestens seit Hephaistos!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Was da wohl für ein Feingewinde bei rauskommt!


----------



## Jason

Und? Wer wird es in den nächsten Tagen wagen?  Eins weiß ich, ich nicht. Der Winter hat uns voll im Griff. Habt ne schöne Woche .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was da wohl für ein Feingewinde bei rauskommt!


Natürlich das feinste vom Feinstem. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler schalt halt einfach einen Gang runter ... auch wenn Winter ist.


Es kommt mir vor, er ist wie im Rausch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Natürlich das feinste vom Feinstem.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das feinste vom Feinen passt aber nicht nicht in 3/8 BSF


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Es kommt mir vor, er ist wie im Rausch.


ist ein Boot etwa sein heimlicher Fetisch?


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Und? Wer wird es in den nächsten Tagen wagen?  Eins weiß ich, ich nicht. Der Winter hat uns voll im Griff. Habt ne schöne Woche .
> 
> Gruß Jason


Meinen Soll für Januar hab ich bereits erfüllt und werd mich bis zum Wochenende erstmal anderen Projekten hingeben.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meinen Soll für Januar hab ich bereits erfüllt und werd mich bis zum Wochenende erstmal anderen Projekten hingeben.


Du bist auch noch jung. Früher habe ich es genau so gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ist ein Boot etwa sein heimlicher Fetisch?


Woher weißt du das? 

Seitdem ich keines mehr dauerhaft samt Liegeplatz am großen See besitze, geht es mir definitiv viel schlechter.


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Und? Wer wird es in den nächsten Tagen wagen?


Hier - ich...
Morgen soll ab Mittag der Schneefall zu Ende gehen, wir werden gemütliche 2 Grad plus haben und der Pegel steht bei 450cm - was soch da schon schief gehen..


----------



## rhinefisher

Es regnet....


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es regnet....


na ist doch super, besser als Schnee. Schirm mit und fertig, den Spruch von Mutti "bist ja nich aus Zucker" kennste bestimmt noch...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Schirm ist beim Angeln manchmal ganz hilfreich. Zumindestens wenn kein starker Wind ist.


----------



## Andal

Was heute abregnet, fällt morgen nicht mehr. Und im Sommer sind wir um jeden Tropfen froh, der jetzt irgendwo in die Reserven sickert!


----------



## rutilus69

Jason schrieb:


> Und? Wer wird es in den nächsten Tagen wagen?  Eins weiß ich, ich nicht. Der Winter hat uns voll im Griff. Habt ne schöne Woche .
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Hier soll es ungemütlich um die 0°C werden - da bleibe ich mal lieber zu Hause. Die Vorfach-Box muss auch mal wieder aufgefüllt werden.
Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich noch Haken-Nachschub ordern muss....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich war heut nachmittag spazieren und hab mir das Wasser nach möglichen Angelplätzenangeschaut. Fischen wäre zwar gegangen war auch sonnig bei uns aba nur auf Aitel losziehen war mir etwas zu fad. Als Ausgleich hab ich zuvor nochmal den Lack der Tonkin runtergeschliefen da er ja Unebenheiten hatte.....Ja der Pinsel war ned ganz sauber. Bis morgen trocknen lassen dann kommt die 2. Schicht wider drauf, dann geht's mit der Doku auch wider weiter.
Achja meinen Vorfach Vorrat sollte ich auch noch durchsehen, danke @rutilus69 für den Hinweis.


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Hier soll es ungemütlich um die 0°C werden - da bleibe ich mal lieber zu Hause. Die Vorfach-Box muss auch mal wieder aufgefüllt werden.
> Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich noch Haken-Nachschub ordern muss....


Solche Sachen müssen ja auch mal erledigt werden, das man dann gut gerüstet ist, wenn es wieder los geht. 
Bei dem Winterwetter bin ich mit meiner Frau fast 2 Stunden durch den Schnee gestiefel. Jetzt widme ich mich wieder meinen Posen. 10 Stück hatte ich ja schon fertig, aber nun warte ich auf den bestellten Klarlack. Bis der kommt werden noch ein paar angefertigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs, bin vorhin auf diesen wunderbaren Film gestoßen! Spannend, informativ und immer wieder unkonventionell...
Ein Drennan-Ruten fischender Friedfischangler, der auch mal mit der Pin in Kombination mit Festbleimontagen fischt. Und einer, der sein Posen-Fetisch pflegt ... wirklich sehenswert.


----------



## Andal

So... nach dem ja am Wochenende die Arten- und Frühjahrsschonzeit ausbricht und damit auf meiner Rheinstrecke die Räuber bis Mitte Juni zu sind, habe ich noch etwas für die Ansitzerei nachgerüstet. Eine DAM Quick Runner Pro FS 4000 und eine 27er Daiwa Infinity Carp Duo auf der 1.600 m Spule. Das sollte passen und meine Korum auch zieren. Sicher ist das nicht die Toprolle für die Rekordkarpfen, aber dafür soll sie auch nicht sein. Für Barben und Brassen wird sie es allemal tun. Bis jetzt hatte ich eine Daiwa Big Pit drauf - sehr gut - aber optisch erschlägt sie die Rute. Das muss auch nicht sein!

Ich will dieses Jahr mal konsequent nur mit Pellets fischen. Schön am Haar und das Vorfach nicht zu kurz. Einfach mal die "Lehren der Granden" stur befolgen und schauen, ob es das auch wirklich bringt.

*# und noch ein paar Nachtgedanken zu den Ködern*

Manchmal ist man ja faul und erneuert nach einem Biss nicht den Köder, weil der ja noch ganz gut aussieht. Aber jetzt kommt auch das große Aber.
Viele Arten sind ja bekannt, dass sie über die Schleimhäute Schreckstoffe absondern können. Vorne weg das Augenrot.

Wie haltet ihr das so? Faul sein, faul bleiben, oder bei jedem Kontakt einen neuen Köder?
Bei den Barschen ist es klar. Die haben keineswegs etwas gegen einen "gebrauchten" Köder. Da kann man einen Wurm fischen, bis nur noch eine ausgefetzte Hülle am Haken hängt. Aber da Barsche eh nur "Ükelfische Klasse 2" sind meine Frage!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> N’Abend Jungs, bin vorhin auf diesen wunderbaren Film gestoßen! Spannend, informativ und immer wieder unkonventionell...
> Ein Drennan-Ruten fischender Friedfischangler, der auch mal mit der Pin in Kombination mit Festbleimontagen fischt. Und einer, der sein Posen-Fetisch pflegt ... wirklich sehenswert.



Schöne Filme die er macht, kannt ich zwar schon aber imer wider gut zum anschauen.
Ist übrigens im CC aktiv wenn ich mich ned irre.

Ich kenn da aber noch jemanden der gute Filme macht......wir warten da schon auf ne Fortsetzung.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich arbeite daran, Josef! Aber aktuell kann ich auch die Finger nicht vom dritten „Watercraft“-Band von Thomas Talaga lassen. Es gibt so viel zu lernen!!!


----------



## heinzi

Andal schrieb:


> Das sollte passen und meine Korum auch zieren.


Hallo Andal, was für eine Korum verwendest du für die Angelei auf Barben. Ich möchte mich dieses Jahr auch mal auf diese schönen Fische versuchen und suche noch eine Rute die dem Rhein mit seiner z.T. kräftigen Strömung ( hier bei Leverkusen bzw. Köln ) gerecht wird. Deine Empfehlung auch gerne per PM, möchte hier nicht das Thema verwässern.
Sorry an alle, wenn ich das Thema etwas durcheinander bringe.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@heinzi: Die Angelei auf Barben, aussichtsreiche Gewässer für dieselbigen und natürlich das für den Barbenfang erforderliche Tackle sind hier jederzeit willkommene Themen, die viele interessieren.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> N’Abend Jungs, bin vorhin auf diesen wunderbaren Film gestoßen! Spannend, informativ und immer wieder unkonventionell...
> Ein Drennan-Ruten fischender Friedfischangler, der auch mal mit der Pin in Kombination mit Festbleimontagen fischt. Und einer, der sein Posen-Fetisch pflegt ... wirklich sehenswert.


Danke für den wunderschönen Link, Stephan!
Da passt eigentlich alles, das Thema, der Typ, das Gewässer, die Stimmung, die Infos und nicht zuletzt auch der musikalische Hintergrund (besonders ab 13:06)


----------



## Tuxedo75

Andal schrieb:


> *# und noch ein paar Nachtgedanken zu den Ködern*
> 
> Manchmal ist man ja faul und erneuert nach einem Biss nicht den Köder, weil der ja noch ganz gut aussieht. Aber jetzt kommt auch das große Aber.
> Viele Arten sind ja bekannt, dass sie über die Schleimhäute Schreckstoffe absondern können. Vorne weg das Augenrot.
> 
> Wie haltet ihr das so? Faul sein, faul bleiben, oder bei jedem Kontakt einen neuen Köder?
> Bei den Barschen ist es klar. Die haben keineswegs etwas gegen einen "gebrauchten" Köder. Da kann man einen Wurm fischen, bis nur noch eine ausgefetzte Hülle am Haken hängt. Aber da Barsche eh nur "Ükelfische Klasse 2" sind meine Frage!


Meine Devise ist: Wer einen fängt, fängt noch weitere.

Mal im Ernst, lasse die Köder wie Mini-Boilies und Pellets nach einem gefangenen Fisch am Haar weiter baumeln, es sei denn diese sind total abgelutscht oder machen den Eindruck beim nächsten Wurf zu zerfallen.

Bei Naturködern wie Made oder Mais sieht das allerdings anders aus. Da wird sobald eine minimale Abnutzung erkennbar ist, der Köder gewechselt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich arbeite daran, Josef! Aber aktuell kann ich auch die Finger nicht vom dritten „Watercraft“-Band von Thomas Talaga lassen. Es gibt so viel zu lernen!!!



Wir können immer etwas dazulernen und selbst wenn es nur eine Auffrischung unseres wissens ist. Bildung in alle Richtungen sowieso, der Mensch strebt förmlich nach wissen.


----------



## Tobias85

Skott schrieb:


> Da passt eigentlich alles, das Thema, der Typ, das Gewässer, die Stimmung, die Infos und nicht zuletzt auch der musikalische Hintergrund (besonders ab 13:06)


Würde ich so unterschreiben. Die Musik ist ein krasser, aber sehr willkommener Gegensatz zum so oft üblichen Techno.



Andal schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr das so? Faul sein, faul bleiben, oder bei jedem Kontakt einen neuen Köder?


Außer vom Brassen war mir das gar nicht bewusst, daher hab ich sowas bisher immer vom Köderzustand abhängig gemacht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich arbeite daran, Josef! Aber aktuell kann ich auch die Finger nicht vom dritten „Watercraft“-Band von Thomas Talaga lassen. Es gibt so viel zu lernen!!!


Sind die Bücher auch was für Leute, die keine dicken Karpfen angeln mögen, bzw. nicht diese Tackle Orgien ans Wasser schleppen möchten ?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die sind natürlich schon sehr stark Karpfenfokussiert! Es geht um Rigs, um Futterstrategien, Location usw.  Aber so ein Karpfen ist auch nur ein Fisch und daher lässt sich einiges adaptieren. So sind neue Aspekte mit Blick auf das Lesen eines Gewässers für mich immer spannend. Besonders Fesselnd für mich ist aber das umfangreiche Futterkapitel, das schon fast ein Grundseminar in Lebensmittelchemie darstellt. Es geht um Fermentierungsprozesse, um Enzyme und ihre Wirkungen auf Karpfen. Wenn dadurch nicht nur der Karpfenfänge selbst, sondern auch die der Beifänge steigen lassen, ist das für mich schon ausgesprochen spannend.


----------



## Trotta

Trotta schrieb:


> Mit Aero, Pin und *fieser Musik* auf Schleie


Nun, über die Musik scheinen die Meinungen auseinanderzugehen...


----------



## Andal

heinzi schrieb:


> Hallo Andal, was für eine Korum verwendest du für die Angelei auf Barben. Ich möchte mich dieses Jahr auch mal auf diese schönen Fische versuchen und suche noch eine Rute die dem Rhein mit seiner z.T. kräftigen Strömung ( hier bei Leverkusen bzw. Köln ) gerecht wird. Deine Empfehlung auch gerne per PM, möchte hier nicht das Thema verwässern.
> Sorry an alle, wenn ich das Thema etwas durcheinander bringe.


Die Frage ist ganz und gar nicht unpassend.

Es ist eine *Korum 12 ft. Barbel* - also 365 cm lang und 2-teilig, mit einer weissen Spitze, obwohl es keine Feeder ist. Die Rute ist mit *2 lbs. gemarkt*, wirft aber "wundersamer Weise" bis zu 150 gr, anstandslos. Dabei ist sie alles andere, als ein tauber Stock. Für meinen Geschmack die ideale Barbenrute für große Flüsse. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist vielleicht der Hintergriff, der nur mit einer Korktapete überzogen ist. Aber selbst das hat man gut und dauerhaft hinbekommen und man sieht es nur, wenn man es weiss, oder danach sucht.
Aktionsmäßig würde ich sie als progressiv/forgiving, aber schnell einordnen. Unter dem Strich eine Rute, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin und die ich nicht bloss auf Rheinbarben einsetze. Auch auf Schleien, mit Festblei und üppigen PVAs eine sehr taugliche Rute!

Und der Preis bringt einen auch nicht gleich um. 

Ein Bekannter hat mit dem 2.5 lbs. Modell sage und schreibe 11 oz. noch etwas über 50 m geworfen, ohne das die Rute auch nur irgendwie geknarzt hätte.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die sind natürlich schon sehr stark Karpfenfokussiert! Es geht um Rigs, um Futterstrategien, Location usw.  Aber so ein Karpfen ist auch nur ein Fisch und daher lässt sich einiges adaptieren. So sind neue Aspekte mit Blick auf das Lesen eines Gewässers für mich immer spannend. Besonders Fesselnd für mich ist aber das umfangreiche Futterkapitel, das schon fast ein Grundseminar in Lebensmittelchemie darstellt. Es geht um Fermentierungsprozesse, um Enzyme und ihre Wirkungen auf Karpfen. Wenn dadurch nicht nur der Karpfenfänge selbst, sondern auch die der Beifänge steigen lassen, ist das für mich schon ausgesprochen spannend.


Danke für die kurze Rezension  Sachen wo dicke Karpfen drauf abgebildet sind, erzeugen bei mir etwas Skepsis, aber deiner Beschreibung nach komm ich ins überlegen


----------



## rustaweli

Trotta schrieb:


> Nun, über die Musik scheinen die Meinungen auseinanderzugehen...


Der Film hat mir sehr gefallen. Ruhig, angenehmer Angler und so etwas vor allem auch zur Abwechslung aus unserer Heimat. Die Musik ließ mich jedoch auch aufhorchen. Aber Musik ist Geschmack und liegt somit immer im Auge des Betrachters und sollte unstreitbar sein. Ich bin ein Symphatisant von Folklore, wie neu und ungewohnt auch immer. Da kann ich fast allem einen Zauber für mich erhaschen. In welche Richtung geht das eigentlich, gefühlt fände ich es verry scottish.
Danke jedenfalls für das Video @Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Von ihm hier auch ein neues Video:


----------



## Andal

Die Klassifizierungen der Insulaner sind oft etwas merkwürdig. Mit meine 1.75 lbs. Drennan Carp Light lassen sich auch an die 85 gr. noch gut schlenzen. Meine Fox Spe. 1 lb wirft noch gut 50 gr. ... alles nicht megaweit, aber sie werfen es ohne Wenn & Aber.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hat eigentlich mal jemand etwas von unserem Indianer @Mescalero gehört?


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand etwas von unserem Indianer @Mescalero gehört?


Leider nein!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das sanfte Auswerfen zählt eigentlich nicht zur Beurteilung ...

Ein voll durchgezogener Zweihandwurf durch einen trainierten kräftigen Werfer,
wie beim Meerforellenfischen an der Küste oder noch mehr beim Talsperrenfischen,
würde wohl sehr schnell bei heftigen Überlasten zu einem traurigen merkwürdigen Splitteretwas führen.

Andererseits kann man die physikalischen realen wirklichen maximal Aktionsmäßig auslastenden Gewichtslasten (vorab gut messbar)
auch bei fast allen modernen Rutenbauten noch gut funktionerend auf etwa das doppelte und manchmal sogar 3fache ausdehnen, mit ein gerüttelt Maß an Fingerspitzengefühl und vorsichtigen Herantasten. Muss sich keiner mehr sklavisch an das halten, was die Vertreiber da drauf schreiben.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Film hat mir sehr gefallen. Ruhig, angenehmer Angler und so etwas vor allem auch zur Abwechslung aus unserer Heimat. Die Musik ließ mich jedoch auch aufhorchen. Aber Musik ist Geschmack und liegt somit immer im Auge des Betrachters und sollte unstreitbar sein. Ich bin ein Symphatisant von Folklore, wie neu und ungewohnt auch immer. Da kann ich fast allem einen Zauber für mich erhaschen. In welche Richtung geht das eigentlich, gefühlt fände ich es verry scottish.
> Danke jedenfalls für das Video @Wuemmehunter !


Auf seiner Fratzenbook-Seite "Der Strohhut" hat er das Logo vom "Irische Rugby-Union Nationalmannschft". Ich gehe mal davon aus, die Musik ist Irish Folk.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Auf seiner Fratzenbook-Seite "Der Strohhut" hat er das Logo vom "Irische Rugby-Union Nationalmannschft". Ich gehe mal davon aus, die Musik ist Irish Folk.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Werde seine FB Seite mal besuchen, danke!
Schade das er "nur" im CC ist und nicht auch hier!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Auf seiner Fratzenbook-Seite "Der Strohhut" hat er das Logo vom "Irische Rugby-Union Nationalmannschft". Ich gehe mal davon aus, die Musik ist Irish Folk.


Ist zwar nicht von Enya, aber fast genauso schön ...


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> .... Die Rute ist mit *2 lbs. gemarkt*, wirft aber "wundersamer Weise" bis zu 150 gr, anstandslos. ...


Die ist doch in der Beschreibung mit bis 6 Unzen Wurfgewicht angegeben.
Die 1,75er würde sicher für mein "Hausflüsschen" passen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sanfte Auswerfen zählt eigentlich nicht zur Beurteilung ...
> Ein voll durchgezogener Zweihandwurf durch einen trainierten kräftigen Werfer,
> wie beim Meerforellenfischen an der Küste oder noch mehr beim Talsperrenfischen,
> würde wohl sehr schnell bei heftigen Überlasten zu einem traurigen merkwürdigen Splitteretwas führen.


Dochdoch, der sanfte Wurf bzw. das Verhalten unter Normalbedingungen zählt schon zur Beurteilung, jedenfalls 99,suchdirwasaus % häufiger als das gewollte und zu Testzwecken provozierte Abrufen der extremen Belastungsgrenzen. Wer würde denn so werfen bei den zu Rede stehenden Gewichten und Distanzen? 
Und wer würde denn seine kostbaren Ruten einem solchen hypothetischem Grobian (ich sehe schon im Geiste die prachtvollen Überaugenwülste) zum kapott werfen überantworten? Und vor allem aus welchem Grund?

Oha, ich Heissporn hab wieder nur den halben Post gelesen und nicht den relativierenden zweiten Absatz, Verzeihung. Dann füge ich natürlich an: Es ist zweifellos gut, auch die äußeren Grenzen seiner Ruten zu kennen.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Die ist doch in der Beschreibung mit bis 6 Unzen Wurfgewicht angegeben.
> Die 1,75er würde sicher für mein "Hausflüsschen" passen.


Da hat sie dann ja auch öfter mal gefischt, an der Alz. 
Wobei die wirklich ein Spontankauf war - damals in Rosenheim im AZ. Der Inhaber kam fluchend mit ihr aus dem Lager, weil er sich "so einen unverkäuflichen Dreck" hat andrehen lassen. Für 199,- DM hat sie dann zusammen mit einer S. Himano Super Aero GT 3000 den Besitzer gewechselt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Wuemmehunter 
Weil wir bei Karpfenbücher sind kann ich dir das "Carp Fever" von Kevin Maddocks ebenfalls empfehlen. Es ist vom Inhalt her schon etwas älter aber immernoch gut zu gebrauchen. Das schöne daran es handeln noch von den Anfängen des großen Karpfenbooms. Das kleine Taschenbuch von DAM mit Andy Little hole ich auch gerne aus dem Schrank, mittlerweile aber richtig schwer zu bekommen das kleine Büchlein. Beide Bücher sind aber nicht so modern wie das was du aktuell liest.


----------



## heinzi

Andal schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ganz und gar nicht unpassend.
> 
> Es ist eine *Korum 12 ft. Barbel* - also 365 cm lang und 2-teilig, mit einer weissen Spitze, obwohl es keine Feeder ist. Die Rute ist mit *2 lbs. gemarkt*, wirft aber "wundersamer Weise" bis zu 150 gr, anstandslos. Dabei ist sie alles andere, als ein tauber Stock. Für meinen Geschmack die ideale Barbenrute für große Flüsse. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist vielleicht der Hintergriff, der nur mit einer Korktapete überzogen ist. Aber selbst das hat man gut und dauerhaft hinbekommen und man sieht es nur, wenn man es weiss, oder danach sucht.
> Aktionsmäßig würde ich sie als progressiv/forgiving, aber schnell einordnen. Unter dem Strich eine Rute, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin und die ich nicht bloss auf Rheinbarben einsetze. Auch auf Schleien, mit Festblei und üppigen PVAs eine sehr taugliche Rute!
> 
> Und der Preis bringt einen auch nicht gleich um.
> 
> Ein Bekannter hat mit dem 2.5 lbs. Modell sage und schreibe 11 oz. noch etwas über 50 m geworfen, ohne das die Rute auch nur irgendwie geknarzt hätte.


Lieber Andal, vielen Dank für deine Info und Einschätzung. Ich werde mich dann mal auf die Suche nach der Korum Barbel machen, wobei ich schon einige Angebote entdeckt habe. Vermutlich würde ich mich, auf Grund der Transportlänge, eher für eine 11ft entscheiden. Obwohl die paar Zentimeter hierbei wohl auch keine Rolle spielen. Ich schau mal, bin mit mir selbst noch nicht einig. Die Einschätzung von Dir zu der Testkurve ( 2 lbs ) war mir sehr wichtig. Das mit einer Testkurve von 2 lbs noch solche Gewichte geworfen werden können, erstaunt mich etwas. Das kenne ich von Karpfenruten etwas anders. 
Vielen Dank nochmal an alle. Ich lese hier sehr gerne mit, obwohl ich die Angelei auf Rotaugen und Konsorten nicht mehr wirklich betreibe. Aber damit hatte ich vor ca. 55 Jahren mit angefangen. Das war mein Einstieg in die Angelei. Jetzt, wo ich Rentner bin, möchte ich mich wieder etwas mehr der Angelei widmen, aber rentnergerecht auch etwas ruhiger. Deshalb die Frage nach einer Rute für den Rhein zum Angeln auf Barben. 
Ich lese deshalb auch sehr gerne hier mit, weil mir der Umgangston sehr zusagt. Wer weiß, vielleicht kann ich ja auch bald mal etwas zu meinen Fangerfolgen hier erzählen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

heinzi schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht kann ich ja auch bald mal etwas zu meinen Fangerfolgen hier erzählen.



Mach das, Heinzi.
Fangebrichte sind immer willkommen.


----------



## rustaweli

Tu Dir keinen Zwang an Heinzi und berichte ruhig ab und an!
Aber "etwas ruhiger" mit Barben am Rhein?


----------



## Andal

heinzi schrieb:


> Lieber Andal, vielen Dank für deine Info und Einschätzung. Ich werde mich dann mal auf die Suche nach der Korum Barbel machen, wobei ich schon einige Angebote entdeckt habe. Vermutlich würde ich mich, auf Grund der Transportlänge, eher für eine 11ft entscheiden. Obwohl die paar Zentimeter hierbei wohl auch keine Rolle spielen.


@heinzi ... ich sag es mal so. Eine Angel kaufe ich mir zum Angeln und nicht zum Transport. Da wäre dann in der Tat ein Pfund Nudeln bequemer. 
Ein mannslanges Transportmass ist auch noch auf dem Rad (dabei in der Hand), oder dem ÖPNV locker händelbar. Da schafft der bequeme Angelsessel schon eher Probleme, aber selbst das geht zu schaffen.

Barben im Rhein kann man durchaus ruhig und mit weniger Tackle als der Herr Schlögel befischen. Sicher machen sie, wenn sie mal am Haken hängen, mehr Zirkus, aber den will man ja haben. Sonst ist die Barbe ein recht unaufwändig zu beangelnder Fisch, der zudem noch jede Menge an Optionen offen lässt, wie man es anpackt. Und mit Pellets, Boilies und Käse braucht man ungleich weniger Zeug, als ein vollsortierter Feederfischer.

In Sachen Korum und auch den entsprechenden Nubsies kann ich die Fa. Angel-Haack empfehlen. Schnell, kompetent und zuverlässig.


----------



## Andal

Das gibt feuchte Füsse ... aber es spült auch den Bach mal so wieder richtig durch:

Das wären dann so an die 5 m mehr, als normal gut.


----------



## skyduck

tja an der Ruhr wird es morgen wohl auch nix mit Feedern.     . Jetzt habe ich bei dem Wetter mal absolute Hochmotivation durch die tollen Fänge der letzten Wochen und dann so...


----------



## Andal

Eines der eindrucksvollten Hochwasser sah ich vor gut einem Jahr beim @Wuemmehunter . Die Wümme glich dem Amazonas.....


----------



## Skott

An der Wupper steigt der Pegel auch rasant...


----------



## Andal

Ab mit dem ganzen Schmodder Richtung Nordsee ... da freuen sich die Destruenten über den organischen Eintrag!


----------



## Tricast

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Skott schrieb:


> An der Wupper steigt der Pegel auch rasant...
> Anhang anzeigen 365334


Gut für die Natur, schlecht für das friedfischende Völkchen. Hier regnet es auch ohne Unterbrechung. War und bin aber immer noch am Überlegen. Am WE geht für einen kurzen Moment die Sonne auf. ABU, Pin und ab zum See. Handvoll Mais, zermatschtes Weissbrot und Mais am Haken. Aber diese Unentschlossenheit... Naja, aber eigentlich. Harte Woche hinter mir, jobmäßig. Heute nach Arbeit mit Kids eine Leserunde, mit Töchterlein Schach trainiert, mit Sohnemann und Tochter seperat gejoggt, Sohn gerade Onlinetraining  vom Schachverein und meine Wenigkeit hat für 2 Tage Frikassee für Schlechtwetterschlemmen  vorgekocht.




Pflichten für heute und die ganze Woche eigentlich erledigt und eine Auszeit verdient.
Hach Ükels, kann mich absolut null entscheiden. Einfach raus, oder Faulenzen und Schlemmen. Aber mein Jung' liegt mir auch schon in den Ohren zwecks Angeln. Aber den Herrn zieht es zur Donau.
Falls das Wasser mich/uns anglerisch sieht, werde ich berichten.
Schönes WE Euch und bleibt mir gesund!


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Faulenzen und Schlemmen.


Punkt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Punkt.







Und was gutes zu trinken


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Tricast: Das war der Kick, den ich für morgen noch gebraucht habe! Ich will morgen ohnehin an die Wümme um einige winterliche Fotos und Filmaufnahmen zu machen und bei der Gelegenheit werde ich es dann auch mal mit dem Methodfeeder probieren. Das Brot ist auch bereits in der Pressung aber ich schicke es vor dem Pressen immer noch für zwei Minuten in die Mikrowelle.


----------



## Tricast




----------



## Andal

Der Kerle gefällt mir. Der fischt, wie meine Oma gekocht hat ... a so halt, a handvoll halt.


----------



## heinzi

Andal schrieb:


> @heinzi ... ich sag es mal so. Eine Angel kaufe ich mir zum Angeln und nicht zum Transport. Da wäre dann in der Tat ein Pfund Nudeln bequemer.
> Ein mannslanges Transportmass ist auch noch auf dem Rad (dabei in der Hand), oder dem ÖPNV locker händelbar. Da schafft der bequeme Angelsessel schon eher Probleme, aber selbst das geht zu schaffen.
> 
> Barben im Rhein kann man durchaus ruhig und mit weniger Tackle als der Herr Schlögel befischen. Sicher machen sie, wenn sie mal am Haken hängen, mehr Zirkus, aber den will man ja haben. Sonst ist die Barbe ein recht unaufwändig zu beangelnder Fisch, der zudem noch jede Menge an Optionen offen lässt, wie man es anpackt. Und mit Pellets, Boilies und Käse braucht man ungleich weniger Zeug, als ein vollsortierter Feederfischer.
> 
> In Sachen Korum und auch den entsprechenden Nubsies kann ich die Fa. Angel-Haack empfehlen. Schnell, kompetent und zuverlässig.


Ich habe gesehen, das es die 2lbs Variante nur in 12 ft gibt. Also wird es sicher diese werden. Ich würde auch lieber mit Pellets oder sonstigen Ködern angeln als das ganze Arsenal an Futter und alles was sonst noch dazu gehört noch mitschleppen. 
Ich fühle mich nun genug informiert, wobei mir eigentlich auch noch eine passende Rolle fehlt, und sage nochmal vielen Dank in die Runde. Wenn mein Sohn im Frühjahr / Sommer die Fischerprüfung bestanden hat, dann geht es los.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> So... nach dem ja am Wochenende die Arten- und Frühjahrsschonzeit ausbricht und damit auf meiner Rheinstrecke die Räuber bis Mitte Juni zu sind, habe ich noch etwas für die Ansitzerei nachgerüstet. Eine DAM Quick Runner Pro FS 4000 und eine 27er Daiwa Infinity Carp Duo auf der 1.600 m Spule. Das sollte passen und meine Korum auch zieren. Sicher ist das nicht die Toprolle für die Rekordkarpfen, aber dafür soll sie auch nicht sein. Für Barben und Brassen wird sie es allemal tun. Bis jetzt hatte ich eine Daiwa Big Pit drauf - sehr gut - aber optisch erschlägt sie die Rute. Das muss auch nicht sein!


Die Sachen sind da. Zur Schnur muss man eigentlich nicht viel sagen, Eine Daiwa eben. Zur Rolle gibt es auch nicht viel zu sagen. Für nur 40,- € wirklich enorm viel Ware und vor allem sehr exakt gearbeitet. So wenig, bis gar kein Spiel findet man sonst nur in deutlich höheren Preisklassen. Sehr erstaunlich (wieder), wie Fette und Öle bei brandneuen Rollen auf niedrige Temperaturen reagieren und wie schnell sich das wieder gibt. Ein bisschen Wärme aus der Stube und schon flutsch das wieder.

Und ich kann es immer wieder sagen... DAM kann man mittlerweile uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Das Sortiment ist vielleicht noch ein bisschen arg mainstreamig, aber das kann man der Firma auch nicht verdenken.

@heinzi ... da hättest du eine klare Empfehlung für die Rolle!


----------



## rustaweli

Glückwunsch(mag DAM)!


----------



## rustaweli

Merke - höre nicht auf Wetterberichte! Kein Sonnenschein, natürlich Regen. Also Plan B, zum Hafen unter ein Dach. Angekommen  stand ich vor schönem braunen Hochwasser.  Nun ja, schon einmal hier dann eben zu einem ruhigen Hafenarm. Maiskorn, Popupmais.








Unter diesem Notunterschlupf verharre ich jetzt da der Dinge auf solch einem Stuhl wahrer Eleganz. Man hat an freien Tagen ja nichts besseres zu tun.


----------



## Tobias85

Na dann viel Erfolg @rustaweli!

Und @Andal: Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Merke - höre nicht auf Wetterberichte! Kein Sonnenschein, natürlich Regen. Also Plan B, zum Hafen unter ein Dach. Angekommen  stand ich vor schönem braunen Hochwasser.  Nun ja, schon einmal hier dann eben zu einem ruhigen Hafenarm. Maiskorn, Popupmais.
> Anhang anzeigen 365352
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365353
> 
> Unter diesem Notunterschlupf verharre ich jetzt da der Dinge auf solch einem Stuhl wahrer Eleganz. Man hat an freien Tagen ja nichts besseres zu tun.



Viel Glück, Rusty!

Zumindestens liegt bei dir kein Schnee und das Wasser ist weich.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Glück, Rusty!
> 
> Zumindestens liegt bei dir kein Schnee und das Wasser ist weich.


Leider Schneiderlein, aber dafür tapfer. Zum Ende wurde es unangenehm zwecks Kühle und Regen. Schnee hatten wir die letzten zwei Wochen zu genüge. Die Kinder hier haben es genossen und schon lange sah ich mit lächelndem Herzen nicht mehr so viele Kinder tagelang mit Schlitten. Eklig zum Auto fahren oder angeln, toll aber für Mutter Natur und Kinder. 
Hab gesehen das der "Sitz"platz nicht dabei war, also hier nochmals meine Unterkunft auf einfachsten Stuhle gepaart mit absolutem Stilfehltritt. Und ja, der Halter war gefüllt, erst mit einem Stuttgarter Bierle, dann aber mit einem Gemisch aus Tee und "heißer Zitrone". Aber der Tag kommt und es klappt am Hafen.


----------



## rhinefisher

An deinem Stuhl gibt es absolut nix auszusetzen, er ist GRÜN - Grün ist unsere Farbe....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, das war schon die zweite Nullnummer dieses noch jungen Jahres. Ich hoffe, @rustaweli und wer sonst noch so am Wasser war, ihr seit erfolgreicher gewesen.  Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht wirklich mit Fisch gerechnet. Die Strömung auf meinem Hausflüsschen bratzt aktuell ordentlich und das Wasser ist mit 2,4 Grad bitterkalt. Dafür konnte ich mit der Kamera und der Drohne einige schöne Winteraufnahmen am kleinen Fluss einfangen. Die werden dann mein Angeljahrbuch 2021 zieren. Apropos Angeljahrbuch: Drei Wochen nachdem ich die Daten für das Jahrbuch 2020 beim Onlinedrucker  hochgeladen habe, ist heute nun das Buch gekommen. Auf 276 Seiten sind die 119. Angeltage des letzten Jahres einschließlich der Wetterdaten, Wassertemperatur usw. dokumentiert. In dieser Art ist es bereits das 8. Angeljahrbuch. Und es macht richtig Spaß, durch die Angeltage des letzten Jahres zu blättern, sich die vielen Fotos anzusehen und die vielen tollen Fische Revue passieren zu lassen. Morgen dann noch die Fotos des letzten Jahres wegarchivieren und dann ist das Jahr 2020 endgültig Geschichte.


----------



## Hecht100+

@Wuemmehunter Da kann man dir nur Gratulieren zu dem Ergebnis, so viel Arbeit wie du dir damit machst. 276 Seiten, der pure Wahnsinn.


----------



## Jason

@Wuemmehunter 
Ich glaube dein Hobby ist angeln.  Ich kenne viele Angler, aber keinen der sein Angelleben so wie du detailliert festhält. Hut ab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Diese Bücher sind wirklich aller, aller, aller Ehren wert!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Die Sachen sind da. Zur Schnur muss man eigentlich nicht viel sagen, Eine Daiwa eben. Zur Rolle gibt es auch nicht viel zu sagen. Für nur 40,- € wirklich enorm viel Ware und vor allem sehr exakt gearbeitet. So wenig, bis gar kein Spiel findet man sonst nur in deutlich höheren Preisklassen. Sehr erstaunlich (wieder), wie Fette und Öle bei brandneuen Rollen auf niedrige Temperaturen reagieren und wie schnell sich das wieder gibt. Ein bisschen Wärme aus der Stube und schon flutsch das wieder.
> 
> Und ich kann es immer wieder sagen... DAM kann man mittlerweile uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Das Sortiment ist vielleicht noch ein bisschen arg mainstreamig, aber das kann man der Firma auch nicht verdenken.
> 
> @heinzi ... da hättest du eine klare Empfehlung für die Rolle!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365341


Kleiner Nachtrag zur Schnur:

Bei den Daiwa Spulen fällt sehr angenehm auf, dass sie ohne den sinnlosen Klimbim tegometalltauglicher Hängeösen auskommen. Schön kompakt und stabil sind, einen hohen Wiederverwendungswert für Bastler haben. Ich werde mir doch mal eine Schnurspul- und Umspulstation zusammenpfriemeln müssen.

Rollen kommen ja leider immer seltener mit E-Spulen daher und da ist so ein Statiönchen sicher kein Fehler. Angetrieben vom Akkuschrauber, der sonst eh recht wenig zu schaffen hat.


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Ich glaube dein Hobby ist angeln.  Ich kenne viele Angler, aber keinen der sein Angelleben so wie du detailliert festhält. Hut ab.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Beim @Wuemmehunter kennt man in den Büchern seinen Beruf. Gelernt ist halt gelernt!


----------



## Tricast

Für die Fans!


----------



## rustaweli

Wetter spielt unerwartet mit und das Auto ist eh noch gepackt. Starte kurzerhand noch einen Hafenversuch. Mais u Pop-up am Haken war gestern gefühlt nicht so optimal. Hab vorhin etwas gewühlt und andere Haken gefunden. Vielleicht geht ja auf Drennan was.


----------



## heinzi

rustaweli schrieb:


> Merke - höre nicht auf Wetterberichte! Kein Sonnenschein, natürlich Regen. Also Plan B, zum Hafen unter ein Dach. Angekommen  stand ich vor schönem braunen Hochwasser.  Nun ja, schon einmal hier dann eben zu einem ruhigen Hafenarm. Maiskorn, Popupmais.
> Anhang anzeigen 365352
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365353
> 
> Unter diesem Notunterschlupf verharre ich jetzt da der Dinge auf solch einem Stuhl wahrer Eleganz. Man hat an freien Tagen ja nichts besseres zu tun.


Die Kombo sieht ja richtig stilvoll aus. Klasse !!!


----------



## rustaweli

Sodele, aufgebaut. Wieder einfach Mais und zermatschtes Brot. Heute bin ich jedoch an einem Endstück eines Hafenbeckens. Null Strömung, schauen wir mal.








Jetzt einfach entspannen und etwas Lektüre für zwischendurch.




Wünsche schönen Sonntag allerseits!


----------



## rhinefisher

Sieht doch ganz gut aus - fang was Schönes...


----------



## Drillsucht69

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, das war schon die zweite Nullnummer dieses noch jungen Jahres. Ich hoffe, @rustaweli und wer sonst noch so am Wasser war, ihr seit erfolgreicher gewesen.  Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht wirklich mit Fisch gerechnet. Die Strömung auf meinem Hausflüsschen bratzt aktuell ordentlich und das Wasser ist mit 2,4 Grad bitterkalt. Dafür konnte ich mit der Kamera und der Drohne einige schöne Winteraufnahmen am kleinen Fluss einfangen. Die werden dann mein Angeljahrbuch 2021 zieren. Apropos Angeljahrbuch: Drei Wochen nachdem ich die Daten für das Jahrbuch 2020 beim Onlinedrucker  hochgeladen habe, ist heute nun das Buch gekommen. Auf 276 Seiten sind die 119. Angeltage des letzten Jahres einschließlich der Wetterdaten, Wassertemperatur usw. dokumentiert. In dieser Art ist es bereits das 8. Angeljahrbuch. Und es macht richtig Spaß, durch die Angeltage des letzten Jahres zu blättern, sich die vielen Fotos anzusehen und die vielen tollen Fische Revue passieren zu lassen. Morgen dann noch die Fotos des letzten Jahres wegarchivieren und dann ist das Jahr 2020 endgültig Geschichte.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365357
> Anhang anzeigen 365358
> Anhang anzeigen 365359


Das ist ja wirklich eine sehr coole Idee...


----------



## DenizJP

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, aufgebaut. Wieder einfach Mais und zermatschtes Brot. Heute bin ich jedoch an einem Endstück eines Hafenbeckens. Null Strömung, schauen wir mal.
> 
> 
> Jetzt einfach entspannen und etwas Lektüre für zwischendurch.
> Anhang anzeigen 365400
> 
> Wünsche schönen Sonntag allerseits!




schwere Kost beim Angeln?


----------



## Finke20

Hallo Gemeinde,

schön das es einige zum angeln ans Wasser geschafft haben. 
Ich bin gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, doch die Seen sehen zur Zeit so aus.


----------



## rustaweli

DenizJP schrieb:


> schwere Kost beim Angeln?


Das schleppen zum Platz ist schwerer denn die Kost beim Angeln.   
Irgendwie muß man ja alles so gut wie möglich in freien Momenten unter einen Hut bringen. 

Anbei - wieder klassisch geschneidert, aber hey, wir haben Winter!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anbei - wieder klassisch geschneidert, aber hey, wir haben Winter!



Das mach ich gleich auch - Pegel bei 660cm, eiskalter Wind aus Ost und ne neue 22€ Stippe zum antesten.
Kaffee ist in der Mache und in 10 Min. gehts los...


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das mach ich gleich auch - Pegel bei 660cm, eiskalter Wind aus Ost und ne neue 22€ Stippe zum antesten.
> Kaffee ist in der Mache und in 10 Min. gehts los...


Das nenne ich - optimistisch...


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das mach ich gleich auch - Pegel bei 660cm, eiskalter Wind aus Ost und *ne neue 22€ Stippe* zum antesten.
> Kaffee ist in der Mache und in 10 Min. gehts los...


Du warst ja immer schon ein Prasser und Lebemann!


----------



## Slappy

Ist ja doch mal wieder recht viel los 8m Ükel für die Jahreszeit. 
Auch ich sitze am Hausweiher. 
Leider wieder nicht alleine hier. Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## rhinefisher

Also eigentlich bin ich nicht pingelig was Treibgut anbelangt.... ne Lücke findet man immer, Montage genau da rein, zwei drei Meter treiben lassen und aufs Neue. Dafür hat man ja ne Stippe in der Hand. Aber wenn bei jedem zweiten Wurf die Pose nach einem Meter untergeht, und bei der anderen Hälfte der Würfe die Pose garnicht erst wieder auftaucht, dann ist eindeutig zuviel Treibsel im Mittelwasser unterwegs.. .
Qualvoll wäre wohl die richtige Umschreibung meiner nachmittäglichen Angelei...
Einfach nur wiederlich..
Dafür war, zumindest am Anfang, das Wetter recht nett.


----------



## rustaweli

Schade @rhinefisher , nun bleibt @Slappy als einziger Hoffnungsschimmer am Firmament zur Ehrenrettung des Ükels. 
Deine Last wiegt schwer Slappy!


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schade @rhinefisher , nun bleibt @Slappy als einziger Hoffnungsschimmer am Firmament zur Ehrenrettung des Ükels.
> Deine Last wiegt schwer Slappy!


Hmmmmm..... Es lief genau so wie gedacht..... 
2 Bisse konnte ich immerhin erkennen. Aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Deine Last wiegt schwer Slappy!


Falls er geschneidert hat, war er wenigstens Standhaft. Schöne Bilder vom Hochwasserrhein @rhinefisher 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Hmmmmm..... Es lief genau so wie gedacht.....
> 2 Bisse konnte ich immerhin erkennen. Aber mehr auch nicht.


Aber Du hast Bisse gehabt! Ein Bravissimo in die Runde aller welche draussen waren die Tage! Und ein Bravo an alle welche schlau genug waren daheim zu bleiben! Rhinefischerlein - bemerkenswerte Hartnäckigkeit!
Mitteilungsbedürftig ziehe ich dann die blücherische Waterloo Karte, bevor unseren Stammtisch der napoleonische Fluch treffe. 
Wenigstens familiär nicht geschneidert, so! Nach einer kleineren Familienwanderung durch Wald und Flur mit Hilfe der Kids noch Pizza selbst gemacht. Salami und Thunfisch. 












Dann gibt es noch ne Runde Mensch ärgere Dich nicht. Und ja, der Sieg wird mein/Euer! Es wird getrickst und geschummelt ohne Rücksicht, jawohl! Zum Abschluß noch eine Leserunde Mio mein Mio und ich kann guten Gewissens mit der Teuersten auf der Couch entspannen. 
Meine geschätzten Herren - einen wundervollen Sonntagabend Euch und einen gelungenen Start in die neue Woche!
Man liest sich und bleibt mir stets glücklich sowie wohlauf!


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, aufgebaut. Wieder einfach Mais und zermatschtes Brot. Heute bin ich jedoch an einem Endstück eines Hafenbeckens. Null Strömung, schauen wir mal.
> Anhang anzeigen 365398
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365399
> 
> Jetzt einfach entspannen und etwas Lektüre für zwischendurch.
> Anhang anzeigen 365400
> 
> Wünsche schönen Sonntag allerseits!


Die Bilder hatte ich übersehen. Sorry. Danke für den Bericht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also eigentlich bin ich nicht pingelig was Treibgut anbelangt.... ne Lücke findet men immer, Montage genau da rein, zwei drei Meter treiben lassen und aufs Neue. Dafür hat man ja ne Stippe in der Hand. Aber wenn bei jedem zweiten Wurf die Pose nach einem Meter untergeht, und bei der anderen Hälfte der Würfe die Pose garnicht erst wieder auftaucht, dann ist eindeutig zuviel Treibsel im Mittelwasser unterwegs.. .
> Qualvoll wäre wohl die richtige Umschreibung meiner nachmittäglichen Angelei...
> Einfach nur wiederlich..
> Dafür war, zumindest am Anfang, das Wetter recht nett.
> Anhang anzeigen 365418
> Anhang anzeigen 365419
> Anhang anzeigen 365420
> Anhang anzeigen 365421


In dem Uferbereich wird es unter Wasser auch nicht an Pappel- und Weidenaufwuchs mangeln.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> In dem Uferbereich wird es unter Wasser auch nicht an Pappel- und Weidenaufwuchs mangeln.



Dort nicht - ich fische da sozusagen auf dem Weg...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe heute zum seit Tagen geplanten Ruten ausführen und Testen mit den Gummistiefeln wegen dem Hochwasser 
am Fluss auf dem eigentlichen Ufer in fast ganzer Gummistiefeltiefe im Wasser stehen müssen, um noch das freie Wasser erreichen zu können. 
Das war bei frostigen Temperaturen echt übel kalt auf Dauer , vor allem als die intensiv scheinende Sonne schnell wieder verschwand, aber was tut man nicht alles um da ran zu kommen ...


----------



## Finke20

Nabend zusammen, wie ich sehe sind einige von Euch heute am Wasser gewesen , sehr schön.
Bei mir blieb es bei einem Spaziergang.











@rhinefisher, das sieht aber auch sehr spanend bei Dir aus .
@rustaweli sehr lecker und wo ist das Foto von der fertigen Pizza  .

​


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da nicht - ich fische da sozusagen auf dem Weg...


Vielleicht liegt da ja noch ein Radl, ein Kinderwagerl...!?


----------



## Andal

Eine nette Challenge, die die beiden Buben da abziehen. Vielleicht etwas unstet für uns alte Säcke.






Aber für 2022 könnten wir was machen, das zwar sehr viel Ehrlichkeit verlangt, aber sicher auch eine Menge Spaß.
"One man - one Rod" - und mit der einen Kombo maximal viele Arten erbeuten. Laufzeit 01.01.2022 bis 31.12.2022. Da werden wir uns ja hoffentlich wieder frei bewegen dürfen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@rhinefisher 
Klasse, war ich nicht alleine am Wasser bei solchen Pegelständen.
Das wichtigste bei solchen Aktionen man muss das Ufer vor dem Hochwasser kennen um nicht unnötig Abrisse zu haben.

Gestern hatte ich es erst mit Schwimmer und der Semmelflocke versucht, leider musste ich über 2m Stecken und fand immer noch keine Grund darum umgebaut auf leichtes Laufblei. Einen Fisch konnte ich kurz haken, der fühlte sich an wie ein nasser Sack ich Tippe mal auf nen Karpfen. Mehr war gestern in 1,5h leider nicht los, draußen wars trotzdem schön.


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das wichtigste bei solchen Aktionen man muss das Ufer vor dem Hochwasser kennen um nicht unnötig Abrisse zu haben.



Unbedingt - sonst geht garnix...


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt da ja noch ein Radl, ein Kinderwagerl...!?



Nee, ganz sicher nicht. Ich hatte ja keine Abrisse, sondern bloß absinkende Montagen.
Normalerweise schwmmt 90% des Treibsels an der Oberfläche und lässt sich ganz gut "umgehen", aber gestern war offensichtlich das Mittelwasser voller Müll und deshalb hatte ich bei wirklich jedem Wurf Dreck an Pose, Blei, Knoten und Haken - das dauerte nur Sekunden..
Wir hatten einfach viel zu lange kein richtiges Hochwasser und deshalb hat sich unheimlich viel Dreck angesammelt, welcher jetzt auf einen Schlag Flußabwärts gespült wird.. .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs! Also @rhinefisher , ich bin echt beeindruckt angesichts des treibselgeschwängerten Wasser, in dem Du da fischt. So heftig geht es an meinen kleinen Flüssen nie zu. Ich war gestern auch noch mal los, hatte sogar noch die Rute vom Vortag im Auto. Allerdings kam sie nicht zum Einsatz, denn das Eis auf dem kleinen Wiesenfluss war so dick, dass es sogar einen vor Ferdinand flüchtenden Nutria getragen hat. Bin echt froh, dass der Lütte sich nicht im Übermut aufs Eis begeben hat. Das zweite Foto zeigt die obere Oste, wo wir zum spazieren gehen waren. Insgesamt ein klasse Wintertag.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wunderschöne Landschaft - da geht mir das Herz auf....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Eine nette Challenge,
> 
> Aber für 2022 könnten wir was machen, das zwar sehr viel Ehrlichkeit verlangt, aber sicher auch eine Menge Spaß.
> "One man - one Rod" - und mit der einen Kombo maximal viele Arten erbeuten. Laufzeit 01.01.2022 bis 31.12.2022. Da werden wir uns ja hoffentlich wieder frei bewegen dürfen.


Das finde ich eine gute Idee , eine spannende und mir gerade gut passende Sache!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Eine nette Challenge, die die beiden Buben da abziehen. Vielleicht etwas unstet für uns alte Säcke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber für 2022 könnten wir was machen, das zwar sehr viel Ehrlichkeit verlangt, aber sicher auch eine Menge Spaß.
> "One man - one Rod" - und mit der einen Kombo maximal viele Arten erbeuten. Laufzeit 01.01.2022 bis 31.12.2022. Da werden wir uns ja hoffentlich wieder frei bewegen dürfen.


Könnten wir alle tatsächlich überlegen. Schöne Bilder @Wuemmehunter und schade das es mit dem Biss nicht hat sollen sein @dawurzelsepp ,Winterkarpfen haben schon was! 
Meine Herren, ich will zurück ans Wasser, samt frieren, nass werden, schneidern. 
Hier ist das Chaos ausgebrochen und des in der Nachtschichtwoche. Nix mit Mittagsschläfchen. Muß wohl etwas genauer hinschauen bei der Allerwertesten zwecks Produktbeschreibungen.   




So viel zu schrauben an einer Couch in gebückter Haltung. Für's Protokoll, mein Rücken und ich stellen fest - wir sind keine 20 mehr!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> So viel zu schrauben an einer Couch in gebückter Haltung.



Viel Spaß dabei, Rusty.
Hab ich vor kurzem auch gemacht hier. Bei der Gelegenheit die neue Couch geich von unten geöffnet und den Subwoofer darin untergebracht.
So hat man mehr Platz im Zimmer und der Sound ist, auf der Couch liegend, auch fühlbar.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dabei, Rusty.
> Hab ich vor kurzem auch gemacht hier. Bei der Gelegenheit die neue Couch geich von unten geöffnet und den Subwoofer darin untergebracht.
> So hat man mehr Platz im Zimmer und der Sound ist, auf der Couch liegend, auch fühlbar.


 
Subwoofer, das fehlt mir noch! Meine Kinder subwoofern zu Genüge.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Subwoofer, das fehlt mir noch! Meine Kinder subwoofern zu Genüge.



Mein Sohn ist aus dem Haus.
Da ist es manchmal verdächtig ruhig.....zu ruhig schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> So viel zu schrauben an einer Couch in gebückter Haltung. Für's Protokoll, mein Rücken und ich stellen fest - wir sind keine 20 mehr!


Dann leg dir einen Bosch IXO zu, den ganz kleinen langsam laufenden!
Der taugt auch für Frauen, muss man nur einmal ein bischen anlernen.
Ha, und da ist auch gleich das "Trainingsvideo" 








						Bosch IXO ++ Akkuschrauber ++ TOP Preis ++ Vergleichssieger
					

Bosch IXO Akkuschrauber ✓ Bosch Akkuschrauber Vergleich ✓ Leicht Schrauben + Bohren ✓ ergonomisches Design ✓ perfektes Handling ✓ Sieger Preis/Leistung




					bohrhammer-portal.de
				




Und macht Handschrauben der ganz unangenehmen Art zu einer ausgestandenen Sache.

Ich hatte jedenfalls danach viel mehr Ruhe, wunderte mich aber manchmal schon über die an einem Tag mit Relingleisten verschraubte Küche  oder findige Außengestaltungen der Kleiderschränke. Aber wenn das sein muss ...

Das ist der "Alte", der nun seit vielen Jahren seinen Dienst wunderbar ohne Akkuschwächen tut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern war ich ja eigentlich los, um die neue Stippe anzutesten.
Aber irgendwie tue ich mich mit dem Urteil etwas schwer; verglichen mit ner Browning Argon ist das Ding 20cm länger,20gr leichter und 20€ billiger.
Auch ist die Vboni schön verarbeitet und es gibt eine Ersatzspitze dazu - sehr schlank und kurz geteilt ist sie obendrein.
Eigentlich für 20€ ein Schnapper.. .
Aber, und das ist eher ein AAAABER, irgendwie komme ich nicht gut damit zurecht - viel zu wabbelig... .
Wenn man bloß was sehr Günstiges sucht, kann man das schon machen, man darf nur nix Schnelles erwarten.
Und beim Gewicht schummeln die bei der 6,3m Version um schlappe 100gr...








						US $19.88 55% OFF|Teleskop Angeln Rodbag Meer Angelruten Feeder Rod Ultra Light Spinning Karpfen Angelruten Abdeckung Guss Stange Locken Angelrute|Angelruten|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tolle Aktion, und sehr schöne Fotoreihe!  

wabbelig mag ja manchmal passend sein, zum verprügeln schon echt gut - aber öfter eher ganz & gar nicht! 

Meine Meinung: Da man die langen Stangen sowieso nur eine zur Zeit führen und effektiv nutzen kann, sollte man da überhaupt nicht sparen, je länger, desto lieber auch teuer!
Und zur langen teuren Telerute gehört als wichtigstes Zubehör immer ein frisches Handtuch, noch wichtiger als beim Hitchhiken für ein Raumschiff!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@rhinefisher: Eine gelungene Fotostrecke vom klassischen Lämmerschwanz! Fischen möchte ich mit sowas eher nicht.


----------



## Mikesch

Andal schrieb:


> Eine nette Challenge, die die beiden Buben da abziehen....


Aber auch eine ordentliche Materialschlacht.



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Aber für 2022 könnten wir was machen, das zwar sehr viel Ehrlichkeit verlangt, aber sicher auch eine Menge Spaß.
> "One man - one Rod" - und mit der einen Kombo maximal viele Arten erbeuten. Laufzeit 01.01.2022 bis 31.12.2022. Da werden wir uns ja hoffentlich wieder frei bewegen dürfen.


Wird nicht einfach: Von Elritze bis Waller.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Wird nicht einfach: Von Elritze bis Waller.


Deswegen nennt man es auch Challenge.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fischen möchte ich mit sowas eher nicht.



Ich auch nicht - und dabei sollte das der "ganz heiße Sch..." werden.
Aber bei dem Preis habe ich auch nicht wirklich daran geglaubt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*Eine für Alles* - Saison Challenge mit einer einzigen Rute+Rolle Combo

Das ging früher schon mal, als man überhaupt nur eine gescheite Glasfaser(tele)rute hatte.
Zander mit der 3,8m Ringtele mit Blinker vom Boot geschleppt? Hechte oder Karpfen mit 6m Ringtele gestippt? jupp. 

Und was vor über 40 Jahren mit simplen Material ging, sollte heute bei dem Superdupertackle doch sehr einfach machbar sein.
Ich schätze sogar, die Überraschungen werden vielfachst angenehm sein, weil man hat eben nur eine, keine Alternative dazu,
und dann erst holt man das beste mit vollem Zeit-, Denk- und Experimentieraufwand heraus.

Ansonsten quält einen doch meist das Luxusproblem, was von dem vielen vorhandenen Getackle nehme ich heute und jetzt? 

Wer mehr ausführen will, einfach mehr einsetzen will, der könnte bei der eh notwendigen Ehrlichkeit und standhaft bleiben (und viele Fotos),
auch mehrere "Konten" aufmachen, also ein Fangkonto für jede die Laufzeit hindurch unveränderte Combo aufmachen.
Dann verlöre man quasi gar nichts, auch nicht als Hans-Dampf-in-allen-Gassen, und feste Combos einzuteilen und anzugeben halte selbst ich Dauerexperimentierer für leicht machbar! 

Das wie oft+lange ist ja eh individuell unterschiedlich, liegt aber im eigenen Gusto.


----------



## Andal

Heute ist jeder bereits ein Spezialist, wenn er sich nur zum Vorbereitungslehrgang anmeldet. Alles mit einer Rute, wo denkst du hin?


----------



## Mikesch

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Eine für Alles* - Saison Challenge mit einer einzigen Rute+Rolle Combo
> 
> ...
> Zander mit der 3,8m Ringtele mit Blinker vom Boot geschleppt? Hechte oder Karpfen mit 6m Ringtele gestippt? jupp.
> ....


Das sind schon mal *2 *Combos!


----------



## rustaweli

Zählen bei solch einer Challenge auch Quiverrods, mal mit, mal ohne Swingtipp?


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zählen bei solch einer Challenge auch Quiverrods, mal mit, mal ohne Swingtipp?


Päpstlicher als der Papst sollten man da meiner Meinung auch nicht sein. Was alles auf ein Handteil passt geht auch als eine Rute durch. Bei der Rolle denke ich auch nicht anders. Ein Body und so viele E-Spulen, als man hat und will. Ist ja auch noch gut hin, um die Rules ordentlich zu formulieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Päpstlicher als der Papst sollten man da meiner Meinung auch nicht sein. Was alles auf ein Handteil passt geht auch als eine Rute durch. Bei der Rolle denke ich auch nicht anders. Ein Body und so viele E-Spulen, als man hat und will. Ist ja auch noch gut hin, um die Rules ordentlich zu formulieren.


Wenn also erlaubt, fände ich es top! 
Gleiche Rute, selbe Rolle. Spitzen wechselbar, sowie Vorfächer. Bei der Hauptschnur würde ich eins draufsetzen. Stärke bleibt gleich, auch sinkend oder schwimmend bleibt. Vorfach Länge egal, wenn auch 3 Meter.   
Warum nur nicht schon 2021?! Schade.


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Warum nur nicht schon 2021?! Schade.


2021 hat ja schon begonnen und warum sollte man einen gut laufenden Betrieb deswegen unterbrechen!?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> 2021 hat ja schon begonnen und warum sollte man einen gut laufenden Betrieb deswegen unterbrechen!?


Wenn es Spaß macht und ausreichend Durst vorhanden ist, kann man ja neben seiner Lieblingskneipe auch mal eine andere aufsuchen. Also ich bin da bei @rustaweli. Warum nicht schon 2021? Es geht ja nicht darum, sich das ganze Jahr mit einer Rute durchs Leben zu bewegen, sondern darum, mit einer Rute möglichst viele Arten zu fangen. Denn Gedanken finde ich absolut charmant. Lass es uns tun! Wir könnten es @Minimax, pardon, die Minimax-Challenge nennen. Mit minimal wenig Tackle maximal viele Arten fangen. Ich hätte Lust!   ... große sogar!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Soll ich mit der Sportex Multipicker fischen, oder mit einer von meinen Drennan Specialist? Ich glaube ich nehme die Drennan!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich zähle mal mit wieviele Arten ich dieses Jahr mit der Bolo fange.


----------



## Andal

Wenn und wann ist eine Entscheidung der Mehrheit. Ich habe nur die Grundidee gehabt.

Aber wenn, dann würde ich wohl zu meiner Shakespeare Mach1 in 11 ft. und max 60 gr. Wurfgewicht greifen. Dazu eine Korum Shadow 3500 Freerunner und 25er Mono.  Mit dem Z'ammerstand sollten sich mit meinen Mitteln die meisten Arten aus dem Rhein bitten lassen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Geil, liebe Freunde! Ich freue mich drauf! @Andal: Nicht so bescheiden. Das war schon ne richtig tolle Grundidee!!!


----------



## Slappy

Ich wäre froh 2021 mehr als 3 Arten zu fangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wenn es Spaß macht und ausreichend Durst vorhanden ist, kann man ja neben seiner Lieblingskneipe auch mal eine andere aufsuchen. Also ich bin da bei @rustaweli. Warum nicht schon 2021? Es geht ja nicht darum, sich das ganze Jahr mit einer Rute durchs Leben zu bewegen, sondern darum, mit einer Rute möglichst viele Arten zu fangen. Denn Gedanken finde ich absolut charmant. Lass es uns tun! Wir könnten es @Minimax, pardon, die Minimax-Challenge nennen. Mit minimal wenig Tackle maximal viele Arten fangen. Ich hätte Lust!   ... große sogar!


Jupp, genauso sehe das auch, und ich fange gleich damit an, bzw. wenn wieder Angelwetter ist.
Ich will für mich wissen, ob eine universelle längere Feeder oder eine universelle 3m+ Seatrout oder gar doch die Superbolo am meisten rockt? 
Welche  besser über alles ist.
Die hauptsächliche Großzahl der Arten liegt nun auch mal bei den Friedfischen, die wir großteils auch in der Ükelcompettítion haben. Also ergänzt sich das schon ganz gut.
Ich empfinde für den Fang dann Rutencombo-Foto + das Fischfoto mit Maßband genau richtig und ausreichend!
Und das wird so gleich nochmal doppelt dazu spannend! 

Kann ja auch in extra Thread wenn das Thema hier überspannt wird, ne extra IG wäre wohl auch passend.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kleiner Vorschlag: Vielleicht sollte jeder, der mitmachen will, sich in den nächsten Tagen mal seine Combo zusammenstellen und hier vorstellen. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## rustaweli

Wäre auch dabei, mit der ABU und Pin. Sollte eigentlich viel mit gehen. Zur Not suche ich die kampfstärkeren Fische im Hafen und laufe hunderte Meter die Kaimauer hoch und runter im Drill.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ick bin für jede Fischart eine Kombi    
Man bin ich fertig, war eben mit der Missus eine gebrauchte Küche ansehen,  ansehen hat meine Missus gesagt.....und was is ? Handschlag hat die gemacht, Handschlag und für mich die Garantie im März jede Menge Arbeit mit schleppen, anpassen, einpassen zu haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorschlag: Vielleicht sollte jeder, der mitmachen will, sich in den nächsten Tagen mal seine Combo zusammenstellen und hier vorstellen. Was haltet Ihr davon?


Prinzipiell ja, aber es reicht doch auch beim ersten Angeln bzw. ersten Fisch ...
Die muss damit gemeldet werden und bekommt eine schön große Startnummer wie beim Rennen. 
Rute+Rolle bilden die startende Combo. Damit kann man, wenn gewünscht und Energie da, die Challenge auch gegen sich selber fahren. 

Und wo soll die Flut an Berichten dann hin?

Effektiv ist es doch so, dass wenn man mehrere Combos ins Feld führt oder sich eben umentscheidet, warum auch immer, auch bei Rutenbruch oder Verlust der Combo durch Riesenkarpfen oder Wels, damit auch seine Fänge auf mehr Ruten aufteilt, bzw. wieder von vorne mit dem sammeln anfangen muss.
*Wichtig: Die Fangmeldungen einer Rute+Rolle-Combo sind nicht übertragbar!*
Damit verbietet sich vieles ganz ohne weitere Regeln von selbst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ick bin für jede Fischart eine Kombi


Nee Nee, sowas wäre selbst mir an Schlepperei ans Wasser zuviel, bis 10 Rütchen spiele ich ja noch manchmal mit,
aber für jeden möglichen Fisch eine Combo mitschleppen ? 
Und ganze fertige zusammenbleibende verheiratete Combos (darum geht es ja) benötigen leider nochmal viel mehr Platz im Futteral, als von mir gerne mal mitgeführte Wechselruten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Man bin ich fertig, war eben mit der Missus eine gebrauchte Küche ansehen,  ansehen hat meine Missus gesagt.....und was is ? Handschlag hat die gemacht, Handschlag und für mich die Garantie im März jede Menge Arbeit mit schleppen, anpassen, einpassen zu haben


Du brauchst übrigens sofort mindestens einen IXO - siehe heute weiter oben, ich hoffe du hast das schon mitgelesen und erfasst! 

Zu Weihnachten bist du mit bester Schraubunterstützung dann spätestens fertig ...


----------



## Finke20

Heute gab es eine sehr Positive Nachricht aus unserem Landkreis, 15 Km Regelung wurde zurückgenommen .
Das heißt ich könnte morgen an Gewässer kommen, die noch nicht mit Eis bedeckt sind .
Mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorschlag: Vielleicht sollte jeder, der mitmachen will, sich in den nächsten Tagen mal seine Combo zusammenstellen und hier vorstellen. Was haltet Ihr davon?


Also meine Challenge Kombo wäre dann diese...:

- *Shakespeare Mach 1 XT*, 11 ft., bis 50 gr. WG - oder englisch:  line 10 lbs. up to 3 oz.
- *Korum Shadow 3500* Freilaufrolle
- *25er Mono*

Mit der 330 cm Rute ließe sich auch mal ein Blinker nach den *Rapfen* werfen, trotzdem ist sie für alle *Cypriniden* weitestgehend gut geeignet und rein vom Material her nicht zu schwer. Rolle und Schnur passen auch und bilden einen guten Kompromiss. Und umspulen geht ja immer. Denn bei den Schnüren und Montagen sollten wir uns alle Freiheiten lassen. Von der* Grundel* zum *Hecht*, oder gar *Waller* ist der Spagat ja wirklich maximal.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und wo soll die Flut an Berichten dann hin?


Dafür haben wir ja unseren geschlossen Cup-Bereich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Also meine Challenge Kombo wäre dann diese...:
> - *Shakespeare Mach 1 XT*, 11 ft., bis 50 gr. WG - oder englisch:  line 10 lbs. up to 3 oz.


Ist das die Shakespeare Mach 1 XT Specialist Rod, mit dem wechselbaren Tip und Standardtip für Avon-Style ?

Sehr interessant, das scheint schon ein mega universeller Stock zu sein und bei YT hat's sogar seine eigenen Videos.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das die Shakespeare Mach 1 XT Specialist Rod, mit dem wechselbaren Tip und Standardtip für Avon-Style ?
> 
> Sehr interessant, das scheint schon ein mega universeller Stock zu sein und bei YT hat's sogar seine eigenen Videos.


Eine ganz normale Feldwaldundwiesenfriedfischrute. Original trug sie einen Gewindeendring für Einsatzspitzen. Aber mit 11 ft. ist sie mir für das "Gebamsel" zu lang gewesen. Jetzt sitzt da ein normaler SIC-Endring. 2-teilig, echte Zapfenverbindung... eine sehr handliche Rute. Erstaunlich, was da Shakespeare für einen vergleichsweise niedrigen Preis ausgelassen hat!


----------



## geomas

Ich bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich bei der Challenge mitmache.
Hab ja 2020 eine unfaßbare Menge an Gerät angeschafft und bemerkt, daß ab und an nicht das bestmögliche Gerät die meiste Freude beim Angeln bereitet, sondern eine unvollkommene Combo eine nahezu infantile Begeisterung auslösen kann. 
Ich denke da an die Sundridge Turbo Multitip (für 22€ im fast-Neu-Zustand erworben) zusammen mit ner alten ABU 506. Dazu ein simpelstes „Rig” am Business-End.

Und zum Thema Challenge: irgendwann in den frühen 1990er Jahren las ich viel und voller Begeisterung die Werke eines gewissen Joseph von Westphalen. 
Dem war sehr früh aufgefallen, daß es schlau ist, sich nicht herausfordern zu lassen. Das hab ich mir gemerkt und warte mal ab. Schlauer werde ich ja wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Andal

Na einen großen Bohai werde ich auch nicht machen. Für dieses Jahr ist sowieso geplant, viel mit allerlei Pellets zu fischen und das ist von sich aus schon ein wirklich nicht selektiver Köder. So müssten verschiedene Arten kein Problem darstellen. Gewechselt werden natürlich die Stellen, Sorten und Größen der Köder und zwischendurch auch mal Würmer gebadet und Köderfischlein gewaschen werden. Ob ich groß an andere Gewässer, als den Rhein komme, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Hab mir jetzt noch ein Sortiment Blei bestellt und feines Aramid für die Köderfischvorfächer. Das Jahr kann also kommen!

Warum Pellets? - Die lassen sich problemlos vorhalten und praktisch alles frisst sie gerne.

Warum Aramid? - Es ist extrem geschmeidig und somit ideal auf Zander. Und Hechte haben wir praktisch keine und einen hält so ein Aramidvorfach allemal. Zudem ist Aramid ein sinkendes Geflecht.


----------



## geomas

^ meinst Du mit Aramid die Kevlar-Vorfächer von Behr?
Davon hatte ich auf Deinen Rat hin mal was gekauft und war ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Andal

Genau das. Ist aber auch der einzige Artikel von Behr, den ich kaufe.

Wer jetzt meint, Aramid sei nicht hechtsicher, der soll mal versuchen, ein 5 kg durchzukauen. Ich zahl ihm die Zahnarztrechnung nicht! 

Und die 12 kg Version macht auch sehr scheue Zander nicht fuchtig.


----------



## geomas

Ach komm, Behr hat auch sonst gute Sachen im Programm: Bierdosenhalter zum Anschrauben an Sitzkiepen und Feederchairs zum Beispiel.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ach komm, Behr hat auch sonst gute Sachen im Programm: Bierdosenhalter zum Anschrauben an Sitzkiepen und Feederchairs zu Beispiel.


*Überlebenswichtig!!!     *


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Ach komm, Behr hat auch sonst gute Sachen im Programm: Bierdosenhalter zum Anschrauben an Sitzkiepen und Feederchairs zu Beispiel.


Für anglophile Angler wäre vielleicht eine tarnfarbene Sandwich-Etagere noch ein wichtiger Gimmick für den High Tea am Fluss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Wer jetzt meint, Aramid sei nicht hechtsicher, der soll mal versuchen, ein 5 kg durchzukauen. Ich zahl ihm die Zahnarztrechnung nicht!
> 
> Und die 12 kg Version macht auch sehr scheue Zander nicht fuchtig.


Das ist aber eine echte Steilvorlage für mich, ich bzw. wir haben das auch mal gedacht.
Auch wirklich intensiv mit mehreren Personen zahnwirksam versucht durchzuknabbern, mit verschiedenen Scheren auch das Zerschneiden probiert, was kaum der besten Schneiderschere einfach gelang, das ganze auch noch sicherheitshalber gleich mal 4 fach genommen. Gute 2 Stunden testen erschienen eine perfekte Vorbereitung.
Damit super auch den Nachmittag lang mit dem neuen Dünnvorfach geangelt und wie hulle gefangen, der Bootsboden war dann zur Dämmerung voll, voll des Glückes und Übermutes   ... ich sagte verhängnisvolle Worte ob der Wunschgröße.
Aber gleich wurde es Spätdämmerung, und eben die richtigen Hechtlein kamen auch in einiger Menge vorbei, und dann war einfach nur richtig lange Nase , an beiden Schleppruten schlag auf schlag kastriert  und zudem noch verjagt.
Ich bin da sehr vorsichtig geworden und vertraue nur auf bestes Stahldrahtseil ab eher 0,5mm in frischem Zustand, selbst einfach gequetscht ist noch suspekt.

Aber für die Klasse der verbreiteten Hornhechtschnabeldöbel reichte das Multifile ganz erstaunlich ordentlich hin!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich bei der Challenge mitmache.
> 
> Und zum Thema Challenge: irgendwann in den frühen 1990er Jahren las ich viel und voller Begeisterung die Werke eines gewissen Joseph von Westphalen.
> Dem war sehr früh aufgefallen, daß es schlau ist, sich nicht herausfordern zu lassen. Das hab ich mir gemerkt und warte mal ab. Schlauer werde ich ja wohl nicht mehr.


Der vorteilhafte einer solchen Challenge ist ja, dass es um nichts materielles oder folgenschweres oder unstoppbares geht, was in der Tat das Vermeiden einer Herausforderung sinnvoll machte.
Sondern es geht einfach nur um das Dabeisein, Spaß haben, ein geneigtes Auditorium für den Angeltag zu haben, und den Spleen einer solchen Frage mal im Exzess auszukosten.
Sozusagen die Antithese zur wuchernden Tacklethese mal wahrhaft und ausführlich zu überpüfen, geht das mit wenig und einem auf die Spitze getriebenen Minimalismus eigentlich wirklich? Ob am Tagesende Lobgesang oder fluchen ...
Das ist bei angewandter Exaktheit sogar eine wissenschaftliche Studie, die Stück für Stück zusammengetragen werden soll.
Der immer zu beachtenden Waidgerechtigkeit tragen wir, wie von Andal schon 2mal beschrieben, Rechnung durch die freie Schnurwahl und Stärke usw.

Letztlich soll ja des Anglers liebstes eigenes und selbstgeneriertes Kind der Gewinner sein, seine erstellte und gewählte Combo als ganz individuelles Werk, und das begründet in vielen Angeltagen und Berichten. Das ginge schnell über jedes bisher bekannte Maß legendärer Fischfänge hinaus ...
Für nichts mehr als den Ruhm in all unserer Angelevents, vom Schlage einer Competition Cup Challenge.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine echte Steilvorlage für mich, ich bzw. wir haben das auch mal gedacht.
> Auch wirklich intensiv mit mehreren Personen zahnwirksam versucht durchzuknabbern, mit verschiedenen Scheren auch das Zerschneiden probiert, was kaum der besten Schneiderschere einfach gelang, das ganze auch noch sicherheitshalber gleich mal 4 fach genommen. Gute 2 Stunden testen erschienen eine perfekte Vorbereitung.
> Damit super auch den Nachmittag lang mit dem neuen Dünnvorfach geangelt und wie hulle gefangen, der Bootsboden war dann zur Dämmerung voll, voll des Glückes und Übermutes   ... ich sagte verhängnisvolle Worte ob der Wunschgröße.
> Aber gleich wurde es Spätdämmerung, und eben die richtigen Hechtlein kamen auch in einiger Menge vorbei, und dann war einfach nur richtig lange Nase , an beiden Schleppruten schlag auf schlag kastriert  und zudem noch verjagt.
> Ich bin da sehr vorsichtig geworden und vertraue nur auf bestes Stahldrahtseil ab eher 0,5mm in frischem Zustand, selbst einfach gequetscht ist noch suspekt.
> 
> Aber für die Klasse der verbreiteten Hornhechtschnabeldöbel reichte das Multifile ganz erstaunlich ordentlich hin!


Ich kenne Aramidgewebe, als rohen Stoff, sowie verarbeitet zu Halbfertigprodukten. Wie Du sagst, mit Zähnen keine Chance, mit schärfsten Scheren brauchst Du Jahre auf einen Meter Breite, ob roh oder beschichtet. Beschichtet geht es etwas besser Und nun zum Hecht - mit scharfen Messer, Cutter und Co, gehst Du durch Aramidgewebe wie Butter.


----------



## Racklinger

Bei der Challenge bin ich leider nicht mit dabei, da will ich heuer zu unterschiedliche Gewässer beangeln. Donau und Altwasser würden ja noch mit der ein und derselben Rute und Rolle gehen.... Aber an den Tümpel mit dem vielen Kraut und Seerosen brauch ich schon andere Ruten und und vor allem Schnur.
Was mich gerade mehr fuchst, es soll bei uns ja jetzt richtig mild werden und meine Angelkarte ist noch nicht da zefix. Wegen der Coronasch.... muss ich leider warten bis ich sie per Post bekomme


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bei der Challenge bin ich leider nicht mit dabei, da will ich heuer zu unterschiedliche Gewässer beangeln. Donau und Altwasser würden ja noch mit der ein und derselben Rute und Rolle gehen.... Aber an den Tümpel mit dem vielen Kraut und Seerosen brauch ich schon andere Ruten und und vor allem Schnur.


Das ist doch aber gerade wie oben nun schon geschrieben die eigentliche Challenge!

Die 6m Rute ist eben toll, wo es lang sein muss, die kurzen wurfstärkeren Ruten haben dagegen ihre Stärken auf große Distanz und können ganz andere Leistungen. 
Ich sehe da ab 3m eine gute Chance für Vielfalt, aber vlt. ist sogar eine 8ft 2,4m Rute super und schafft am meisten Arten? 
Die hier im Thread berichteten Erfahrungen des letztes Jahres mit den kurzen Pickern haben mir zu denken gegeben, und Dropshot und diverse andere Angelmethoden gehen damit auch ganz ausgezeichnet.
Weil es eben keiner genau weiß, jeder aber Ahnungen und Bauchgefühl in sich trägt, und es deutliche Schwierigkeiten bei jeder Rute zu überwinden gilt, das macht die Sache so spannend, und im Laufe immer mehr berichteter gefangener Fische noch spannender, auch für alle Nicht-Teilnehmer.  
Wenn es auf die Vielzahl der Arten ankommt, zählt die Fischgröße nur sekundär, das ist eine gewisse Erleichterung, aber gerade deswegen kann man frei an das Ausloten der machbaren Größen gehen und Überraschungen gibt es immer wieder, wie das alte "unverhofft kommt oft" ja sagt.


----------



## Racklinger

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber gerade wie oben nun schon geschrieben die eigentliche Challenge!
> 
> Die 6m Rute ist eben toll, wo es lang sein muss, die kurzen wurfstärkeren Ruten haben dagegen ihre Stärken auf große Distanz und können ganz andere Leistungen.
> Ich sehe da ab 3m eine gute Chance für Vielfalt, aber vlt. ist sogar eine 8ft 2,4m Rute super und schafft am meisten Arten?
> Die hier im Thread berichteten Erfahrungen des letztes Jahres mit den kurzen Pickern haben mir zu denken gegeben, und Dropshot und diverse andere Angelmethoden gehen damit auch ganz ausgezeichnet.
> Weil es eben keiner genau weiß, jeder aber Ahnungen und Bauchgefühl in sich trägt, und es deutliche Schwierigkeiten bei jeder Rute zu überwinden gilt, das macht die Sache so spannend, und im Laufe immer mehr berichteter gefangener Fische noch spannender, auch für alle Nicht-Teilnehmer.
> Wenn es auf die Vielzahl der Arten ankommt, zählt die Fischgröße nur sekundär, das ist eine gewisse Erleichterung, aber gerade deswegen kann man frei an das Ausloten der machbaren Größen gehen und Überraschungen gibt es immer wieder, wie das alte "unverhofft kommt oft" ja sagt.


Bei der Rute wäre ich noch bei dir, da hätte ich an meine Daiwa Ninja x 360 gedacht, WG 40-120 g, eine richtige Allroundrute. 
Aber bei der Schnurstärke muss ich da andere Maßstäbe für den Nebenarm setzen. Da hab ich fürs Method eine 0,35 Schnur angedacht und für die Pose eine 0,26er und selbst dass ist noch experimentell. Dünnere Schnüre wären da schon fahrlässig. 
Im Altwasser dagegen hole ich auch mit einer 0,16er Schnur die größeren Satzer (K4-5) raus, da ist genug Platz wenn ich nicht gerade am Seerosenfeld angle. Aber da bin ich jetzt auch schon auf 0,20 hoch weil immer mehr Bäume im Wasser landen, dem Biber sei dank  . Aber dickere Schnüre wären übertrieben weil hauptsächlich Brassen, Giebel und Satzer an den Haken gehen.
Wenn es nächstes Jahr die Challenge wieder gibt schauts wieder anders aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn du keine Wechselspulen für die eine auf der Rute fest verwendet Rolle hast, schaut es in der Tat schlecht aus.

Aber das lässt sich lösen, einen besseren Grund für eine neue Rolle samt E-Spulen (resp. ganze E-Rolle) gibt es eigentlich auch nicht!  
Und teuer muss es gar nicht sein, dem hohen Stande bei Rollen sei dank!


----------



## Racklinger

Hmmm, ich habe die Challenge nicht bis ins Detail durchgelesen, aber hieß es nicht auch nur eine Schnurstärke verwenden?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

nö, siehe oben #59.855

Nur eine gar sehr sehr dünne Schnur wäre dann einfach fahrlässig und nicht waidgerecht.


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit, liebe Stammtischbrüder,
ich verfolge die Diskussion zu der geplanten Challenge mit großem Interesse und halte sie wie @Wuemmehunter schrieb für eine sehr charmante Idee, und ebenso wie @geomas überlege ich eine Teilnahme, bin ich doch seit jeher ein Fan von leichtem Gepäck.
Ich bitte aber sehr darum, diess Veranstaltung im Falle einer Konkretisierung nicht als, wie von Wuemme vorgeschlagen, "Minimax-Challenge" oder -Cup etc. zu benennen. Missverständliche Assoziation wären die unvermeidliche Folge, und das ist zuviel der Ehre für Euren armen alten Stammtischbruder. Ich danke Euch sehr für Euer Verständnis, und bin sicher, ein treffenderer Name ist schnell gefunden.
Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dieselben Maden - zwei Wochen später...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364137


Jetzt drei Wochen später...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ich verfolge die Diskussion zu der geplanten Challenge mit großem Interesse und halte sie wie @Wuemmehunter schrieb für eine sehr charmante Idee, und ebenso wie @geomas überlege ich eine Teilnahme, bin ich doch seit jeher ein *Fan von leichtem Gepäck.*


Das macht doch recht wenig, du darfst ja auch die klein(er)en Exemplare fangen, und die zählen auch als die Fischart.

Und große Döbel und sogar B-Fische kannst du doch schon! 

Das ist namentlich doch die "Eine Combo Challenge", eine Rute-Rolle Combo Challenge im Einsatz für alle Fischarten.


Die wir übrigens noch alle aufzählen müssen, ich denke die DE - Süßwasserarten, alle der Competition, incl. alle Salmo Trutta's in eins, ReFo, Esox, Wels, Aal und 3 Barsche, Q-Fisch. Die Zwergfische wie die Grundels (in eins), Gründling, Bitterling, Elritze, Sonnenbarsch usw. wird noch interessant.


----------



## rhinefisher

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bei der Rute wäre ich noch bei dir, da hätte ich an meine Daiwa Ninja x 360 gedacht, WG 40-120 g, eine richtige Allroundrute.
> Aber bei der Schnurstärke muss ich da andere Maßstäbe für den Nebenarm setzen. Da hab ich fürs Method eine 0,35 Schnur angedacht und für die Pose eine 0,26er und selbst dass ist noch experimentell. Dünnere Schnüre wären da schon fahrlässig.



Du meinst die Feederrute?
Das Ding ist mit ner 0,26er aber völlig ausgelastet - ein ordentlicher Fisch an einer 0,35er zerlegt dir diese Rute wie nix....


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist namentlich doch die "Eine Combo Challenge", eine Rute-Rolle Combo Challenge für alle Fischarten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das macht doch recht wenig, du darfst ja auch die klein(er)en Exemplare fangen, und die zählen auch als die Fischart.
> (Die wir übrigens noch alle aufzählen müssen, ich denke die DE - Süßwasserarten incl. alle Salmo Trutta's und Esox und Wels und Aal).
> 
> Und große Döbel und sogar B-Fische kannst du doch schon!
> 
> Das ist namentlich doch die "Eine Combo Challenge", eine Rute-Rolle Combo Challenge für alle Fischarten.



Sag mal - was soll denn noch alles beschränkt/eingeschränkt werden..?
Wenn ich Schwarzbarsch oder Wolgazander oder Hundsfisch fange?
Und was ist mit dem Meer - auch dort kann man doch ükeln..?
Eine Rute und Deutschland ist doch schon eng genug.
Vor vielen Wintern habe ich mal mit einigen Fanatikern was ganz Witziges gemacht; mindestens 5 Länder, wenigstens 5 Spezies je Land und das in 5 Tagen.
Danach brauchten wir alle erstmal ne Woche Bettruhe...
Für soetwas wäre ich auch heute noch zu haben...

PS: Es gab übrigens Liebhaber für alle Richtungen - völlig verkackt hat der Norden, im Mittelfeld lagen Süden und Osten und gewonnen hat der Westen.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eine Rute und Deutschland ist doch schon eng genug.


DE sehe ich auch als Gebiet, weil für alle erreichbar, auch sicher wg. Beschränkungen und so'n Gedöns.
Von der Ostsee/Meer sehe ich noch die darin schwimmenden "Süßwasserküstensportfische" als kompatibel an, zumal die Fischgröße ja nur sekundär ist.

Eine einzige Rutencombo halte ich für problematisch, was die Zeit von Start bis Ziel betrifft, es sollte erstmal jeder seine diversen Möglichkeiten und Lieblinge anprobieren, schauen was damit geht, denn wir wollen was vollkommen anderes machen als die sonstigen Angeldoktrinen meinen, sogar vollkommen konträr, die "falsche" Ruten trotzdem für Angelarten und Fische einsetzen, wo "sie" eigentlich nicht hingehören ... dachte man ohne wieder mal zu denken, sagte man, kopierte man einfach, ...

Dass mehre Rutencombos auf Zeit und Fische als harter Divisor wirken, also bei einer anderen Combo wirkungslos für die eine führende werden, das verhindert einen Wildwuchs der Combos sehr sicher absehbar, und zwingt einen mit den gefangenen Fischen seine erfolgreichste Combo letztlich immer weiter durchzuangeln, da brauchen wir gar nichts begrenzen.
Andererseits würde es die Möglichkeit offen lassen, sich eine neue schon immer mal gewünschte Zwittercombo zusammenzustellen, die man sich bisher nie traute.
Wichtig scheint mir, die traditonell schon sehr schwierige Entscheidung und Konzentration auf die eine Combo zu erleichtern, mit mehr Zuversicht und Experimentierfreude da freudig  ran zu gehen, als denn mit aufziehendem Nebel und dogmatischen Dünkel  herum zu wägen, und dabei schon das erste Hindernis wie ein scheuer Gaul zu verweigern. (s.o. erste Bedenken)

Mit "Eine Combo Challenge", eine Rute-Rolle Combo Challenge im Einsatz für alle Fischarten, hat man bei etwaigen vorhanden Finanzministerinen auch sehr gute Karten gen gewünschter Aufrüstung, denn die denken natürlich das passend richtige ... 

Genau das finde ich so sexy, zu zeigen dass alle meinten das geht nicht, das ist unpassend, aber wir mit unserem ükeligen bröseligen Widerspenst zeigen, dass man das nicht beachten muss - und machen es trotzdem einfach mal.
Und wie so oft könnte bei heraus kommen, dass die Realtität ganz anders und überraschend ist, Fakten aus der persönlichen Urzeit sind ja da.

So verstehe ich Andal und Wuemmehunter auch, ich denke da tickt die gleiche Emotionsuhr!  gleiche Jahrgänge eben.
Bei Dir evtl auch, weiß den Jahrgang ja nicht so genau.


----------



## MS aus G

Das würde ich aber auch schade finden, wenn sowas nicht geht!!!









Das war auf der Ostsee und hat super viel Spass bereitet. Ich glaube, hatte ich aber schon mal eingestellt!!! Dorsch und Plattfisch gingen wunderbar. 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler

MS aus G schrieb:


> Das würde ich aber auch schade finden, wenn sowas nicht geht!!!
> 
> Das war auf der Ostsee und hat super viel Spass bereitet. Ich glaube, hatte ich aber schon mal eingestellt!!! Dorsch und Plattfisch gingen wunderbar.


Spricht doch nichts dagegen, eine solche weitere "Eine Combo Challenge", eine Rute-Rolle Combo Challenge im Einsatz für alle Fischarten
für das Meeresangeln Ost- und/oder Nordsee zu machen! 

Nur sind wir hier allermeist Binnenangler und allermeist sogar Uferangler, eben dort selten unterwegs.
Da sehe ich viel mehr große Unterschiede und das Angeln ist schon nochmal wieder anders,
und ohne Boot oder eben seetüchtiges Boot oder Kutter geht eben kaum richtig was.

Ich bin ja sogar bei den "Süßwasserküstensportfischen", beim Boddenangeln (Hecht,Barsch,Zander) und Küstenwatangeln (Meerforelle) noch innerlich gespalten mit den Pros und Contras, sehe da aber eine Grenze, entweder davor oder dahinter.


Eine endliche auflistbare und prinzipiell erreichbare/anfahrbare Artenliste und damit Punkteliste muss her, damit alle die gleichen klaren Startvoraussetzungen haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eine endliche auflistbare und prinzipiell erreichbare/anfahrbare Artenliste und damit Punkteliste muss her, damit alle die gleichen klaren Startvoraussetzungen haben.



Ich würde ja sagen Süßwasserarten reichen.
Das hat jeder vor der Tür. Salzwasser nicht und die meisten auch nicht die Möglichkeit da regelmäßig zu angeln.
Als Ükel-Challenge dürften ja auch nur Friedfische oder zumindestens mit Friedfischmethoden gefangene Fische in Frage kommen.


----------



## MS aus G

War auch mehr als Beispiel gedacht: Was alles gehen kann, mit einer Rutencombo!!!

Natürlich sollten es Süßwasserfische sein!!! 

Eine Fischart bleibt mir da, hier an meiner Oberweser, hoffentlich noch "erspart"!?!

Und da ich ja eigentlich eh "fast nur" mit einer Combo losziehe, wird das bei mir nicht so schwierig werden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler

"Ükel-Challenge" ware ja schon wieder was anderes, das wäre eine Fisch-Teilmenge, bzw. die "Eine Rute" Challenge wirklich eine Obermenge mit mehr Möglichkeiten.
Ich bin dringlich dafür, dass die wenigen Arten der Ükel-Competition alle in den erweiterten Arten drin sind!  
Schon der Ordnung halber und gegen aufkommende Verwirrung. 

Nur die "normalen" Ükel-Competition-Fische wäre lange nicht so spannend,  denn da stände die mehr oder weniger lange Superbolo ja quasi als Gewinner schon von vorne herein fest!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nur die Ükel-Competition-Fische wäre lange nicht so spannend,  denn da stände die mehr oder weniger lange Superbolo ja quasi als Gewinner schon von vorne herein fest!



Drum sag ich ja auch "alles was sich mit Friedfischmethoden fangen lässt".

Da gibt es noch viel mehr in unsreren Gewässern als die paar Fische der ÜK Comp..


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du meinst die Feederrute?
> Das Ding ist mit ner 0,26er aber völlig ausgelastet - ein ordentlicher Fisch an einer 0,35er zerlegt dir diese Rute wie nix....


Täusch dich mal nicht, die hält ordentlich was aus rein vom Gefühl her. Klar wenn ein 20-Pfünder ins Kraut ziehen will werde ich nicht voll dagegen halten können. 
Nenene, an der ist eine Ninja A 2500 mit einer 0,22er drauf. 

Die Rolle mit der 0,35er kommt an eine 3,30 Telerute. Ich gehe ja nicht gezielt auf die dicken Spiegler, aber wenn einer rangeht will ich wenigstens eine kleine Chance haben. Obs die Rute aushält.... keine Ahnung. Entweder sie packt es oder geht über den Jordan, dann habe ich wenigstens einen Grund in eine ordentliche Rute zu investieren


----------



## Andal

Macht es doch nicht gleich wieder so kompliziert und verkopft. 

Die Mitglieder eines Stammtisches ziehen los, um mit einer Rute und einer Rolle möglichst viele verschiedene Arten ans Band zu kriegen. Zu gewinnen gibt es nichts, ausser Ruhm & Ehre. Und für alle anderen das Amusement, die Bilder und Berichte zu betrachten. Da denke ich, spielt es keine Rolle, was das für eine Art ist und wo sie zu Hause ist.

Die Auswahl dieser Kombo ist ja auch schon Teil der Challenge, schließlich hat jeder was anderes im Beritt, von den verfügbaren Gewässern ganz zu schweigen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Prof und meine Wenigkeit deswegen jetzt groß  das Reisen anfangen. Und wenn einer nun meint, er müsse plötzlich Wallerschnur auf die Matchrolle ziehen, dann soll er doch - so wird es nur für alle bunter.

*Ein fixer Zeitraum, in dem es gilt.
Eine Rute.
Eine Rolle.
Damit möglichst viele Arten. Dokumentiert mit einem Foto, auf dem man Fisch, Kombo und ein Maß sieht.
Für den größten einer Art gibt es einen Bonuspunkt für diesen einen Fänger.
Schnüre, Montagen, Gewässer und Angelarten sind völlig frei.
Und mitmachen kann, wer WILL.*


----------



## Professor Tinca

Willst du dafür ne extra IG erstellen oder das hier im Ükel auswerten?


----------



## phirania

Sollte dann doch im Ükel bleiben.
Weil IG kommt ja nicht jeder rein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Racklinger schrieb:


> Täusch dich mal nicht, die hält ordentlich was aus rein vom Gefühl her.


Der @Captain_H00k und ich fischen die auch und empfinden die als echt schwachbrüstug - aber mit 0.22er passt das auf jeden Fall..


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Sollte dann doch im Ükel bleiben.
> Weil IG kommt ja nicht jeder rein.






Professor Tinca schrieb:


> extra IG erstellen


??? deshalb erstellen

Fotos mit Maßband sind eher nicht so praktisch hier...


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Sollte dann doch im Ükel bleiben.
> Weil IG kommt ja nicht jeder rein.


Wil wir zu gut sind...


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wil wir zu gut sind...


Na denn macht mal eurern Klub weiter.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Man muss sein Interesse bekunden und dann entscheiden die IG MItglieder.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Willst du dafür ne extra IG erstellen oder das hier im Ükel auswerten?


Eine eigene IG halte ich für Unsinn. Ist ja wirklich nichts Geheimes und kann deswegen locker im Ükel bleiben.


----------



## Andal

...det Janze ist eh nur pour fait jollie und so lange alle fair, ehrlich und davon bespasst sind, kann auch jeder mitlesen und mitmachen. Und wenn wer stinkstiefelig wird, werden es die Mods sicher richten.


----------



## Andal

...und nennen sollten wir es die *Ükel Specimen Challenge* ... das klingt modern, wichtig und weltoffen!


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss sein Interesse bekunden und dann entscheiden die IG MItglieder.


Hatte bei mir letztes Jahr auch nicht geklappt trotz Anfrage.
Aber bin ja auch zu wenig losgekommen Gesundheitlich.
Mal schauen wie es dies Jahr wird...


----------



## Andal

Und wenn mal einer einen Fisch ohne Maß einstellt, dann gibt es eben keinen Bonus, oder wir lassen den Bonus gleich ganz weg und werten nur die gefangene Art. Wenn es dann x Sieger gibt - Wayne juckt's!?


----------



## Tricast

Ich würde hier im öffentlichen Teil keine Bilder mit Maßband einstellen. Dann lieber eine IG wo halt *jeder* mitmachen kann der schon länger im Ükel unterwegs ist.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn macht mal eurern Klub weiter.....


Nee - wir beide sind Männer des Volkes und keine elitären Challengers...


----------



## rhinefisher

irgendwas stimmt nicht mit der Forensoftware... .


----------



## Trotta

Als selbsternannter Interessenvertreter der entertainmentsüchtigen, passiven Mitleser würde ich mich ebenfalls entschieden gegen eine IG aussprechen!


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss sein Interesse bekunden und dann entscheiden die IG MItglieder.


ich bekunde mal vorsichtig mein Interesse   
wobei wenn @rhinefisher mit macht meine Chancen gegen 0 gehen


----------



## rustaweli

Kleine Gedankenstütze was die One Rod alles abdecken sollte.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> irgendwas stimmt nicht mit der Forensoftware... .


Die Website ist nicht erreichbar​bei jeder neuen Seite, und fürn Daumen hoch 3-5 Klicken


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn mal einer einen Fisch ohne Maß einstellt, dann gibt es eben keinen Bonus, oder wir lassen den Bonus gleich ganz weg und werten nur die gefangene Art. Wenn es dann x Sieger gibt - Wayne juckt's!?



Das würde wohl gehen.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> irgendwas stimmt nicht mit der Forensoftware... .





Thomas. schrieb:


> Die Website ist nicht erreichbar​bei jeder neuen Seite, und fürn Daumen hoch 3-5 Klicken





Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Stand: Wir haben weder im Backend noch bei unserem Domainanbieter Fehlermeldungen. Es müsste also von unserer Seite aus alles passen. Die Techniker tippen gerade auf einer generellen Überlastung des Internets. Wir recherchieren weiter und versuchen - sollte es doch an uns liegen - so schnell wie möglich eine Lösung zu finden.


Keep calm and ükel on, die techs sind dran


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Zu gewinnen gibt es nichts


Also ich möchte nicht bei der Challenge nicht mitmachen. Aber beteiligen möchte ich mich dennoch. Der Sieger bekommt eine Posenbox mit 4 selfmade Floats. So zum Anreiz. Würde ich gerne machen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Also ich möchte nicht bei der Challenge nicht mitmachen. Aber beteiligen möchte ich mich dennoch. Der Sieger bekommt eine Posenbox mit 4 selfmade Floats. So zum Anreiz. Würde ich gerne machen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Jetzt bringst Du mich aber in Versuchung...
Sehr schöne Idee...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Also ich möchte nicht bei der Challenge nicht mitmachen. Aber beteiligen möchte ich mich dennoch. Der Sieger bekommt eine Posenbox mit 4 selfmade Floats. So zum Anreiz. Würde ich gerne machen.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Jason!
Du Schlingel!!
Kippst Öl ins Feuer. Dann gibts ja mehr zu gewinnen als bei der ÜK Comp..
Jetzt werden alle zähnefletschend bis zum letzten Blutstropfen um den Hauptpreis kämpfen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> wobei wenn @rhinefisher mit macht meine Chancen gegen 0 gehen


Erstens werde ich wohl kaum mitmachen, und zweitens könntest Du dann nichtmehr Letzter werden - Du hast doch schon live erleben dürfen wie schlecht ich fische...


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> Macht es doch nicht gleich wieder so kompliziert und verkopft.
> 
> Die Mitglieder eines Stammtisches ziehen los, um mit einer Rute und einer Rolle möglichst viele verschiedene Arten ans Band zu kriegen. Zu gewinnen gibt es nichts, ausser Ruhm & Ehre. Und für alle anderen das Amusement, die Bilder und Berichte zu betrachten. Da denke ich, spielt es keine Rolle, was das für eine Art ist und wo sie zu Hause ist.
> 
> Die Auswahl dieser Kombo ist ja auch schon Teil der Challenge, schließlich hat jeder was anderes im Beritt, von den verfügbaren Gewässern ganz zu schweigen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Prof und meine Wenigkeit deswegen jetzt groß  das Reisen anfangen. Und wenn einer nun meint, er müsse plötzlich Wallerschnur auf die Matchrolle ziehen, dann soll er doch - so wird es nur für alle bunter.
> 
> *Ein fixer Zeitraum, in dem es gilt.
> Eine Rute.
> Eine Rolle.
> Damit möglichst viele Arten. Dokumentiert mit einem Foto, auf dem man Fisch, Kombo und ein Maß sieht.
> Für den größten einer Art gibt es einen Bonuspunkt für diesen einen Fänger.
> Schnüre, Montagen, Gewässer und Angelarten sind völlig frei.
> Und mitmachen kann, wer WILL.*


Dabei! 


Andal schrieb:


> ...und nennen sollten wir es die *Ükel Specimen Challenge* ... das klingt modern, wichtig und weltoffen!





Jason schrieb:


> Also ich möchte nicht bei der Challenge nicht mitmachen. Aber beteiligen möchte ich mich dennoch. Der Sieger bekommt eine Posenbox mit 4 selfmade Floats. So zum Anreiz. Würde ich gerne machen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Du bist gemein..... Gibt's auch einen Trostpreis? 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jason!
> Du Schlingel!!
> Kippst Öl ins Feuer. Dann gibts ja mehr zu gewinnen als bei der ÜK Comp..
> Jetzt werden alle zähnefletschend bis zum letzten Blutstropfen um den Hauptpreis kämpfen.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Erstens werde ich wohl kaum mitmachen, und zweitens könntest Du dann nichtmehr Letzter werden - Du hast doch schon live erleben dürfen wie schlecht ich fische...


Vergesst mich nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neuigkeiten vom Avon Angler....


----------



## Andal

Lasst es doch einfach gemütlich angehen - der Appetit kommt mit dem Essen!


----------



## geomas

...es sind ja auch noch knapp 11 Monate, oder?


----------



## Andal

O.k.! Dann einfach ohne Maßband und Boni. Tut ja der Sache und dem Spass keinen Abbruch. Ich bin mittlerweile gegen eine IG, weil es dann eine Sache für den arg keinen Kreis wird.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> ...es sind ja auch noch knapp 11 Monate, oder?


WIR können starten, wann IHR wollt.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ??? deshalb erstellen
> 
> Fotos mit Maßband sind eher nicht so praktisch hier...





Andal schrieb:


> Eine eigene IG halte ich für Unsinn. Ist ja wirklich nichts Geheimes und kann deswegen locker im Ükel bleiben.





Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn mal einer einen Fisch ohne Maß einstellt, dann gibt es eben keinen Bonus, oder wir lassen den Bonus gleich ganz weg und werten nur die gefangene Art. Wenn es dann x Sieger gibt - Wayne juckt's!?


Wenns eine Rute + eine Rolle sein soll, dann würd ich die Größe der Fische tatsächlich ganz weglassen - die hat ja nun nichts mehr mit dem Kern der Idee - möglichst VIELE Arten auf eine Kombo - zu tun. Da spricht auch nichts dagegen, das einfach im Forum laufen zu lassen. 
Ich würde aber darum bitten, das in einen seperaten Thread zu packen und nicht in den Ükel. Hier kommt man so zu Bestzeiten schon kaum hinterher und wenn dann noch parallel eine Challenge hier drin mitläuft - ne, dass muss nicht. Ein extra Thread wäre dafür außerdem auch viel übersichtlicher.

Ich selbst werde aber nicht teilnehmen, weil es a) anscheinend etwas zu gewinnen gibt - da bin ich sofort gänzlich raus - und b) ich das für mich eher als Challenge sehe, aber nicht als Wettbewerb.


----------



## geomas

#starten

Ich war in diesem Jahr noch gar nicht los. Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin bei mir. Naja, wird schon. 
Immerhin bin ich praktisch jeden Tag irgendwie am Wasser (teilweise im festen Aggregatzustand).


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> #starten
> 
> Ich war in diesem Jahr noch gar nicht los. Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin bei mir. Naja, wird schon.
> Immerhin bin ich praktisch jeden Tag irgendwie am Wasser (teilweise im festen Aggregatzustand).


Kommt Sonne, kommt Angelfieber


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war in diesem Jahr noch gar nicht los.




Ich och nich......


----------



## geomas

Die Idee, einfach viele unterschiedliche Fischarten mit einer Combo zu fangen, gefällt mir schon aus rein sentimentalen Gründen.
Zu sportlich mag ich sowas nicht angehen. Hab ja auch in Sachen Cup nicht versucht, auf Teufel komm raus Art x oder y zu überlisten.


PS: So, ich drehe mal ne Runde am Wasser. Ganz witzig - die Rallen rotten sich zusammen und dümpeln als 1 großer Bleßhuhnhaufen auf dem Wasser rum.
Vielleicht muß ich angeltechnisch mal mit ganz leichtem Besteck ran und es dann sehr mobil probieren: wo das Wasser in Ufernähe entgegen dem Trend nicht gefroren ist einfach 10 Minuten ansitzen, wenn nix beißt weiter zur nächsten eisfreien Stelle.
Aber nicht heute Abend...


----------



## Andal

Ich war in dem Jahr auch noch nicht auf Fischfang, beim Spotten wohl. Werde vermutlich damit anfangen, wenn sich die Hochwasser wieder beruhigt haben, wenn es wieder etwas gemütlicher zum sitzen ist.


----------



## Finke20

Moin Gemeine,
wie angekündigt ging es heute ans Wasser. Ich hatte mich mit einem Kumpel zu 13 Uhr verabredet.
Ich hatte die 6 Meter Black Magic mit dabei. Als Köder sind Toastbrot, Mais und künstliche Pinkis von Berkley im Gepäck.
Mein Angelkumpel schüttelte nur den Kopf als ich ihm die Gummi Pinkis zeigte.
2 Stück an den Haken und die Montage ins Wasser. Ja und siehe da die erste Plötze konnte gelandet werden. 







Ihr hättet mal sein Gesicht sehen sollen, ja wie sagt man wer fängt hat recht .
Auf Mais und Brot ging gar nichts. Die beste Kombi ist ein ca. 2 cm Tauwurmstück (was ich von meinem Begleiter bekam) und ein Gummi Pinki.






Nach 2,5 Stunden ist dann Schluss gewesen. Ich konnte 14 Plötzen bis 21 cm, 4 Güstern bis 28 cm und einige mini Brassen, auf der haben Seite verbuchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil @Finke20 !
Toller Erfolg zu dieser Zeit.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein Petri an die Küste, eine stattliche Strecke hast du gefangen. 



Slappy schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh 2021 mehr als 3 Arten zu fangen.


Na mit Hilfe der hier geballten Kompetenz sollten wir das doch gemeinsam regeln können


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenns eine Rute + eine Rolle sein soll, dann würd ich die Größe der Fische tatsächlich ganz weglassen - die hat ja nun nichts mehr mit dem Kern der Idee - möglichst VIELE Arten auf eine Kombo - zu tun. Da spricht auch nichts dagegen, das einfach im Forum laufen zu lassen.
> Ich würde aber darum bitten, das in einen seperaten Thread zu packen und nicht in den Ükel. Hier kommt man so zu Bestzeiten schon kaum hinterher und wenn dann noch parallel eine Challenge hier drin mitläuft - ne, dass muss nicht. Ein extra Thread wäre dafür außerdem auch viel übersichtlicher.
> 
> Ich selbst werde aber nicht teilnehmen, weil es a) anscheinend etwas zu gewinnen gibt - da bin ich sofort gänzlich raus - und b) ich das für mich eher als Challenge sehe, aber nicht als Wettbewerb.


Ich will hier niemanden den Spaß verderben. War nur ein Vorschlag. Gut, dann lassen wir das. Bekommt ja eh jeder eine Pose. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

was ist eine IG?

sehr interessantes Vorhaben.
 Was für eine Rute nehme ich da nur?    
Spro Method Specimen 45gr. Wg und 335cm lang oder Sportex Friedfischrute etwa 50gr. Wg und 420cm lang?
Rolle wäre wahrscheinlich eine Fox Stratos 4000 mit Freilauf, die hat 2 Ersatzspulen mit Schnurreduzierer.
Schnur 0,18mm, 0,22mm und 0,30mm.

Leider gibt es bei uns nur 6 Friedfischarten (Karpfen, Schleie, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Brasse und Giebel), da hab ich wohl kaum Chansen auf den Hauptpreis

Gruß Gerd

ps. ich brauch einen Fotoapparat


----------



## Finke20

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh 2021 mehr als 3 Arten zu fangen.



@Slappy, die habe ich heute schon geschafft    .

Bei der Challenge wäre dann der Bolo von heute mit dabei. Damit habe ich letztes Jahr mindesten 7 verschiede Fischarten gefangen.


----------



## Finke20

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> was ist eine IG?



Das ist eine Interessengemeinschaft und diese ist nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Du bist gemein..... Gibt's auch einen Trostpreis


Ein Posenbau Set. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Ein Posenbau Set.




Zwei Stücken Reet und n Pinsel ?


----------



## Hecht100+

Besser als einen McD-Strohhalm und ein Feuerzeug


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zwei Stücken Reet und n Pinsel ?


Und ein Meter Garn 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Und ein Meter Garn
> 
> Gruß Jason




Übertreib nicht gleich.
Soll ja nur ein Starterset sein.


----------



## Slappy

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na mit Hilfe der hier geballten Kompetenz sollten wir das doch gemeinsam regeln können


An der Theorie liegt es nicht.... 


Jason schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemanden den Spaß verderben. War nur ein Vorschlag. Gut, dann lassen wir das. Bekommt ja eh jeder eine Pose.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nene ne, jetzt kein Rückzieher 


Finke20 schrieb:


> @Slappy, die habe ich heute schon geschafft


Beim nächsten mal schaff ich das auch. Ausser ich entscheide mich bewusst dagegen 


Jason schrieb:


> Ein Posenbau Set.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Einverstanden


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemanden den Spaß verderben. War nur ein Vorschlag. Gut, dann lassen wir das. Bekommt ja eh jeder eine Pose.


Ihr könnt das von mir aus gern machen, ich werde ja wahrscheinlich so oder so nicht (ernsthaft) dran teilnehmen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Übertreib nicht gleich.
> Soll ja nur ein Starterset sein.


Genau richtig! Der Trick bei richtig guten Startersets ist dreifach: 
1. wirklich wichtige Dinge müssen unauffällig fehlen, so das man diese später zusätzlich kaufen muss 
2. Enthaltenes in guter Qualität muss ganz, ganz knapp Bemessen sein, so das mans praktisch sofort nochmal kaufen muss 
3. Enthaltenes in ausreichender Menge muss von so miserabler Qualität sein, das mans ohnehin direkt durch gutes Ersetzen muss.
oh, und 4. (optional): Die Punkte 1-3 sollten durch großzügige Beimengungen bizarrer und Völlig sinnloser Ladenhüter kaschiert werden.

Schaut euch mal beliebige Komplettsets aus Bereichen eurer Wahl hinsichtlich dieser Regeln an..


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war in diesem Jahr noch gar nicht los. Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin bei mir. Naja, wird schon


Gar nicht stimmt bei mir nicht ganz, aber es ist schon wieder viel zu lange her und das Wetter hier sieht auch in den nächsten Tagen nicht grade freundlich aus   

#onecombochallenge
Wäre aus purer Lust am Ausprobieren dabei. Bei mir würde es wahrscheinlich die Korum Allrounder werden (wenn die schon so heißt muss sie da durch, das hat sie nun davon ) und eine Okuma Freilaufrolle dran. Damit sollte einiges gehen.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> #onecombochallenge
> Wäre aus purer Lust am Ausprobieren dabei. Bei mir würde es wahrscheinlich die Korum Allrounder werden (wenn die schon so heißt muss sie da durch, das hat sie nun davon ) und eine Okuma Freilaufrolle dran. Damit sollte einiges gehen.



Ich selber bin da auch noch garnicht festgelegt, aber mir gefällt die Diskussion hier um die Sache, und die Spekulationen und Überlegungen hinsichtlich der jeweiligen Combos. Find ich unheimlich interessant.
Hach, allein der Gedanke, das Gerücht der OneComboChallenge lässt so herrlich spekulieren.

Ich mein, vielleicht wär ja auch bei so ner freien, fröhlichen und zwanglosen Veranstaltung auch ne kürzere Frist sagen wir in diesem Jahr von Monat x-Monat y, garnicht verkehrt. Das Würd auch die Hemmschwelle für die unentschiedenen, die sich nicht auf so ein langfristiges Vorhaben festlegen möchten senken.
Und ich sehe mit Freude, das eigentlich alle -mich eingeschlossen- die Sache Reizvoll finden, aber den Wettbewerbscharakter als das ünwichtigste an der Sache empfinden.
Man könnte ja mal versuchsweise über, sagen wir über ein 'Ükel-Purist-Summer-Event' (oder Spring oder Autumn..) nachdenken, unter den bereits diskutierten Bedingungen.
Eben eine kleine locker-flockige Veranstaltung, die uns allen unsere anglerische Freiheit im Jahreslauf sichert, keinen Wettbewerbs- sondern einen Erfahrungscharakter beinhaltet und uns geographisch verstreute Stammtischbrüder durch die Festlegung auf eine Combo verbindet und den Austausch fördert.


Herzlich
Mini


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Nene ne, jetzt kein Rückzieher


Ich würde es wirklich gerne tun. Alle Teilnehmer können ja darüber entscheiden, ob das gewünscht ist. Last es mich wissen. 
@Finke20 Herzliches Petri . Hast mal wieder gut gefangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Na dann beginne ich mal mit der Combo-Diskussion: obwohl die Darent Valley Specialist 8ft die naheliegende Wahl ist, würde ich wohl aus purer Lust an ihren ästhetischen Qualitäten die bereits erwähnte Combo aus Sundridge 10ft Turbo Multi Tip und ABU 506 wählen.








Diese dunkelgrüne Peitsche mit schönem, durchgehenden Korkgriff ist für die feine Angelei fast etwas zu derb, dafür auch für Tinca, Karpfen und den erhofften Monsterdöbel kraftvoll genug (da ist eher die Rolle die „Bremse”). Die für 22€ erstandene Rute war zwar fast wie neu, leider lag ihr nur eine Originalspitze bei und die ist recht hart. Muß also mal sehen, was da als Ersatz passen könnte.




PS: @Finke20  - Deine Bilder kann ich nicht sehen, hast Du die von Facebook hier reingelinkt?


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau richtig! Der Trick bei richtig guten Startersets ist dreifach:
> 1. wirklich wichtige Dinge müssen unauffällig fehlen, so das man diese später zusätzlich kaufen muss
> 2. Enthaltenes in guter Qualität muss ganz, ganz knapp Bemessen sein, so das mans praktisch sofort nochmal kaufen muss
> 3. Enthaltenes in ausreichender Menge muss von so miserabler Qualität sein, das mans ohnehin direkt durch gutes Ersetzen muss.
> oh, und 4. (optional): Die Punkte 1-3 sollten durch großzügige Beimengungen bizarrer und Völlig sinnloser Ladenhüter kaschiert werden.
> 
> Schaut euch mal beliebige Komplettsets aus Bereichen eurer Wahl hinsichtlich dieser Regeln an..


Wahre Worte zum besten Zeitpunkt! Ging mir gerade so. Ewig gewartet, zur Schnur kann ich nix sagen. 5 wichtige Köderlein dabei, von denen ich nur einen als von Bildern, Fotos anderer Werke als qualitativ erkenne. Der Rest entbehrt jeder Beschreibung. Dann die Rute.   Bin so enttäuscht von all dem gewesen das ich wortlos alles wieder einpackte. Selbst meine Liebste merkte es mir beim Betrachten an und fragte auch nicht weiter. Jedenfalls geht alles so komplett zurück, samt Gummibärchen!
Gehört aber in einen anderen Threat. Wenn ich da vor kurzem nicht den Shop genannt hätte, hätte ich meiner derben Enttäuschung schon Luft gemacht.


----------



## Minimax

Für mich wär auch die Darent mit Statio die erste Wahl. Aber: ich habe nun ein Jahr nur an kleinen Flüsschen nur auf Döbel nur auf Grund mit ihr gefischt. Für son Event müsste ich aus dieser Komfortzone. Versuchsweise würde ich daher die Greys mit Statio als Allrounder wählen, nicht zuletzt weil ich sie als Allrounder ebenso vollmundig wie unbewiesen gepriesen habe:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hier muss man sich natürlich die Holzkurbel und vor allem den Seitenbissanzeiger vorstellen. 
Grübel grübel..


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Na dann beginne ich mal mit der Combo-Diskussion: obwohl die Darent Valley Specialist 8ft die naheliegende Wahl ist, würde ich wohl aus purer Lust an ihren ästhetischen Qualitäten die bereits erwähnte Combo aus Sundridge 10ft Turbo Multi Tip und ABU 506 wählen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese dunkelgrüne Peitsche mit schönem, durchgehenden Korkgriff ist für die feine Angelei fast etwas zu derb, dafür auch für Tinca, Karpfen und den erhofften Monsterdöbel kraftvoll genug (da ist eher die Rolle die „Bremse”). Die für 22€ erstandene Rute war zwar fast wie neu, leider lag ihr nur eine Originalspitze bei und die ist recht hart. Muß also mal sehen, was da als Ersatz passen könnte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: @Finke20  - Deine Bilder kann ich nicht sehen, hast Du die von Facebook hier reingelinkt?


Wo Du sowas immer herzauberst, schön! 
Petri @Finke20 ! 

Ich wäre hiermit auch offiziell bei der Challenge dabei. 
Nur bei der endgültigen Kombo bin ich irgendwie immer mehr am Rätseln. ABU, Purist, Pin, Freilauf..., ne Allrounder kaufen, ne Aqualite Power??? Oder doch eine Feeder? 
...Es sollte doch so locker einfach sein...


----------



## Andal

Ich poste euch dann die Nacht mal einen überarbeiteten Vorschlag für die Regularien.


----------



## Andal

...btw, Cone Combo Challenge - kurz OCC - klingt griffig und kompakt. Danke dafür @Minimax !


----------



## kuttenkarl

bin auch dabei,
Combo bin ich echt noch am grübeln.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Sundridge 10ft Turbo Multi Tip und ABU 506


Lest euch das mal laut dreimal vor: Ich weiss nicht Jungs, wie ihr das seht- aber es ist so schön das wir alle uns hier gefunden haben. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wovon Geo da spricht aber ...it feels like Home.
Oh, und ich schätze, lieber Stammtischbruder, das Du deine Angelblockade überwinden kannst, wenn Du Deine Combos mal aus dem Gezweig holst, wo Du sie neuntötermässig den Winter über verstaut hast. Die Wälder um deine Heimatstadt müssen voll davon sein. Warte nicht bis zum Frühling, dann sind sie eingeranktt!


----------



## geomas

Vermutlich werde ich auch in Zukunft eher lädschern als floatfishen und da wollte ich mir lieber ne schöne Grundrute greifen. 
Gab ja ne Tonne an Neuzugängen bei mir (viel zu viel) und da ist die Sundridge die hübscheste mit etwas Power.
Zweifellos schöner sind die Daiwa 777 (etwas kurz mit knapp 8ft) sowie das von Alan Brown für Browning handgebaute „Winner”-Picker-Paar in 7 und 10ft.
Aber die Sundridge hat klar mehr Power als die 10ft Winner und ist somit in meinen Augen auch an Gewässern mit etwas mehr Kraut einsetzbar.






@Minimax - in den Namen der Sundridge gehört irgendwo noch ein „Graphite” rein. 
Ist wirklich ne hübsche Quivertip-Rute, meine Fotos werden ihr nicht gerecht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> @Minimax - in den Namen der Sundridge


Hab nem Thermoanzug von Sundrigde. Er ist undicht bei Regen, provoziert Pinkelunfälle, die Nähte gehen auf und irgendwie sind in allen Taschen Haken, Schnurknäuel, Montagerwste Casterhüllen(!) Und Tulipkrümel. Und er riecht. Also so richtig. Nicht nur in Räumen, auch am Wasset.
Hab meinen neuen superduperhightexhblingbling DAM Anzug einmal getragen- 
Was soll ich sagen, 
Sunrigde foreva.


----------



## Andal

Deswegen habe ich mich auch für die Kombo Mach1 + Korum Shadow entschieden. Ich könnte sicher Zusammenstellungen an den Start bringen, die feiner, subtiler, oder auch geiler sind. Aber keine wäre mehr medium and versatile!

Mit der Mach1 habe ich schon am Fjord Flachfische geswingtipt, Barsche deadgebaitet, oder nur gemütlich Weissfischerl geposed... dieser schnöde Stock macht einfach überall eine recht gute Figur.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Hab nem Thermoanzug von Sundrigde. Er ist undicht bei Regen, provoziert Pinkelunfälle, die Nähte gehen auf und irgendwie sind in allen Taschen Haken, Schnurknäuel, Montagerwste Casterhüllen(!) Und Tulipkrümel. Und er riecht. Also so richtig. Nicht nur in Räumen, auch am Wasset.
> Hab meinen neuen superduperhightexhblingbling DAM Anzug einmal getragen-
> Was soll ich sagen,
> Sunrigde foreva.


Wie mein alter und pensionierter Angelhut... habs ja unlängst erwähnt. Über die Jahre vom feinen Herrenhut zum streng riechenden Helm aus Filz, Dreck und Schweiss mutiert. Das hat sich der Hutmacher Braun in Traunstein sicher auch nicht gedacht, dass sein Werk so eine Metamorphose mitmacht. Man könnt ihn noch tragen... Nachts, bei konstantem Gegenwind und ALLEINE! 

Vielleicht war ja der Filz auch von der Fa. Sundridge!?


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens wär auch so eine kleine Tacklefastenkur, such nur ein paar Wochen, so gar nicht verkehrt für die eigene schlanke Linie. 
Denn sind es nich wir, liebe Jungs, die wir in den (leider immer seltener werdenden) Anfangstackleberatungsthreads zu Mäßigung, wohlüberlegtem Kauf und guten versatilen Erstcombos raten? Ratschläge, die sich aus der Deckung eines prachtvollen Rutenwaldes wohlfeil erteilen lassen?
Also eigentlich sollten wir mal gucken was wir so empfehlen- und damit mal losziehen.


----------



## geomas

Ich kannte die Marke Sundridge gar nicht, habe die Rute wegen des sehr günstigen Preises und des offenbar guten Zustandes zusammen mit einer anderen Peitsche gekauft. 

Ach ja - Ende letzten Jahres (oder wars schon Anfang 2021) sind mir noch eine Traverse-X GT Match-picker in 2,90m sowie ne eher seltene halb-alte Drennan DRX River Feeder in 13,6ft zugelaufen. Habe jetzt etliche schöne Peitschen zu stehen, die ich noch nicht gefischt habe und hoffe, daß ich 2021 ohne sperrige Neuzugänge auskomme. Ausdünnen ist angesagt, aber damit tue ich mich sehr schwer.


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> PS: @Finke20 - Deine Bilder kann ich nicht sehen, hast Du die von Facebook hier reingelinkt?


 
Ich habe sie genauso eingestellt wie sonst auch , Facebook habe ich nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens wär auch so eine kleine Tacklefastenkur, such nur ein paar Wochen, so gar nicht verkehrt für die eigene schlanke Linie.
> Denn sind es nich wir, liebe Jungs, die wir in den (leider immer seltener werdenden) Anfangstackleberatungsthreads zu Mäßigung, wohlüberlegtem Kauf und guten versatilen Erstcombos raten? Ratschläge, die sich aus der Deckung eines prachtvollen Rutenwaldes wohlfeil erteilen lassen?
> Also eigentlich sollten wir mal gucken was wir so empfehlen- und damit mal losziehen.


Also ich sag das von mir aus nicht , das sind immer die Fragenden mit ihren Preislimits.
Die so erstmal mit unzureichenden 100 oder 200€ Budget ankommen und nicht mehr ausgeben können/wollen, aber alles haben und am liebsten auch alles damit anstellen können wollen.
Ich bin ja schon länger auf dem Trip, du suchst eine Rute(ncombo), traust dich vlt. auch 2 zunehmen - nehmen zu können dürfen - wollen meinen - zweifeln,
ich sag aber: Nimm lieber gleich 5 für eine ordentliche Problemabdeckung, dann hast du länger was von und auch einige Ruhe im Kopf und Herzen.
Denn der größte Fehler ist, nicht genug auf ausreichend hohem Niveau zu kaufen.
Wenn man richtig will, geht das auch mit den Finanzen, zumal es viele unwichtigere Sachen gibt (zum einsparen), und eine unvollständige Rute auch zuhause rumstehend nicht gleich verschimmelt, wie das Frischgemüse aus dem Supermarkt.

Was nicht heißt Geld, aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen, sondern genauer und ausdauernd nach den richtigen günstigen Angeboten für ein gesuchtes Goldstück zu fahnden.
Genau dabei beobachte und ertappe ich auch viele Ükelbrüder hier - das ist grandios gut!  So kommt man zu seinem persönlichen Rutenwald.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens wär auch so eine kleine Tacklefastenkur, such nur ein paar Wochen, so gar nicht verkehrt für die eigene schlanke Linie.
> Denn sind es nich wir, liebe Jungs, die wir in den (leider immer seltener werdenden) Anfangstackleberatungsthreads zu Mäßigung, wohlüberlegtem Kauf und guten versatilen Erstcombos raten? Ratschläge, die sich aus der Deckung eines prachtvollen Rutenwaldes wohlfeil erteilen lassen?
> Also eigentlich sollten wir mal gucken was wir so empfehlen- und damit mal losziehen.


Mein Herz ist da relativ rein. Ich empfehle nur, was ich entweder selber habe, gefischt habe, oder es wirklich besten Gewissens empfehlen kann.


----------



## Andal

So sähe dann die Einladung zur OCC im "Allgemein" aus und dort würde auch alles stattfinden.

_Liebe Anglerboard-User,

hiermit möchte ich zu einer Challenge aufrufen. Wie vielleicht bekannt, bin ich ein großer Freund der „One Man – One Rod“ Philosophie. Deswegen auch der Name One Combo Challenge, oder kurz OCC.

Ziel ist es, in einem definierten Zeitraum mit nur einer Kombo aus Rute & Rolle möglichst viele Arten zu erbeuten. Dies erfordert von allen Teilnehmer, ausser einer strikten Ehrlichkeit nicht viel – nur ein gewisses Maß an Phantasie und Einfühlungsvermögen. Mitmachen kann jeder der es möchte. Zu gewinnen gibt es eine Menge Spass, Ruhm & Ehre. Sollten sich außer dem User @Jason noch weitere Gönner und Spender finden, werden die natürlich nicht verjagt.

Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach:

Die Challenge läuft vom 01. April bis zum 30. August 2021

Gewertet werden alle Fischarten, die mit ein und der selben Kombo (Rute & Rolle) gefangen werden.

Schnüre, Montagen und Gewässer sind frei wählbar.

Gewertet werden nur Fische aus dem o.a. Zeitraum.

Zum Nachweis ist ein Foto vom Fisch und der Kombo nötig.

Pro gefangener Art wird ein Punkt gutgeschrieben.

Bei Punktegleichheit am Ende haben wir eben mehrere Sieger.

Die Vorstellung der Kombo gilt als Anmeldung.

Alles rund um die OCC findet hier im Trööt statt.

Mitmachen kann jeder und wer bescheisst, der wird geächtet.


Also Mädel und Buam... haut’s rein und meldet euch zu diesem Spaß an!_


----------



## Thomas.

Andal schrieb:


> Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach:


ich bin ein wenig Dumm, und frage lieber noch mal nach.


Andal schrieb:


> Gewertet werden alle Fischarten


auch Räuber? wenn ja, Köder egal?


Andal schrieb:


> Gewässer sind frei wählbar


Puff? Süß, Salz  Ausland ?


Andal schrieb:


> ein und der selben Kombo (Rute & Rolle)


Rute mit verschiedenen(Original)  Spitzenteilen erlaubt?


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Drennan DRX River Feeder


Ich finde die richtig gut. Leider konnte die noch nicht zeigen was die alles kann. Traue ihr aber viel zu! 



Welche Rute soll es denn bloß werden? Ich hab doch so entscheidungsschwierigkeiten....... 
Bei der einen liege ich im Stillwasser im Nachteil, bei der anderen wird es im Main schwierig..... Ähhhhh.... Aber gut, noch ist etwas Zeit....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> *So sähe dann die Einladung zur OCC im "Allgemein" aus und dort würde auch alles stattfinden.*
> 
> .............
> 
> _*Alles rund um die OCC findet hier im Trööt statt.*_


???

Dann mach mal einen extra Trööt im "Angeln allgemein" auf dazu.
Dort soll das dann stattfinden.
Da diese Challenge ja für alle Boardies ist, wollen wir nicht den Ükel damit vollspamen, bitte!


----------



## Slappy

Ich entscheide mich für die Drennan Series 7 Specialist Avon Quiver. Rolle muss ich noch schauen. Wahrscheinlich eine Ninja. 
Dürfte ich bei der Rute auch eine Spitze der DRX aufstecken oder zählt das dann nicht? Erfreulicherweise passen die nämlich perfekt auf die S7


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der @Captain_H00k und ich fischen die auch und empfinden die als echt schwachbrüstug - aber mit 0.22er passt das auf jeden Fall..


Dann würde ich sagen ihr habt ganz andere Vergleichswerte   
Vom WG her ist das meine schwerste Rute 
Gröberes Zeug hab ich bis jetzt einfach nicht gebraucht.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nur bei der endgültigen Kombo bin ich irgendwie immer mehr am Rätseln. ABU, Purist, Pin, Freilauf..., ne Allrounder kaufen, ne Aqualite Power??? Oder doch eine Feeder?



Für dich darf es da bloß Eines geben - TENKARA...
Alles andere würde mich schwer enttäuschen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens wär auch so eine kleine Tacklefastenkur, such nur ein paar Wochen, so gar nicht verkehrt für die eigene schlanke Linie.
> Denn sind es nich wir, liebe Jungs, die wir in den (leider immer seltener werdenden) Anfangstackleberatungsthreads zu Mäßigung, wohlüberlegtem Kauf und guten versatilen Erstcombos raten? Ratschläge, die sich aus der Deckung eines prachtvollen Rutenwaldes wohlfeil erteilen lassen?
> Also eigentlich sollten wir mal gucken was wir so empfehlen- und damit mal losziehen.



Genau deshalb stürze ich mich auf jeden Anfänger, der nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist.
Ohne meine Beginner hätte ich die Freude am Tackle tatsächlich schon längst verloren.
Es gibt doch kaum etwas unterhaltsameres als dieses "back to the roots", wo man sich Gedanken über die, unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen, perfekte ein oder drei Ruten Erstausstattung machen muss.
Natürlich darf man dazu auch kräftig einkaufen und testen - was ich mir bei wirklich hochwertigem Gerät ja garnicht leisten könnte...


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Mein Herz ist da relativ rein. Ich empfehle nur, was ich entweder selber habe, gefischt habe, oder es wirklich besten Gewissens empfehlen kann.


Bruder im Geiste...  
Es gibt kaum etwas schlimmeres, als diese Schwätzer, die alles nur Erdenkliche nach "hören und sagen" empfehlen!


----------



## geomas

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie genauso eingestellt wie sonst auch , Facebook habe ich nicht.


Danke für die Info, schade, ich kann Deine Bilder nicht sehen. Vermutlich liegt der Fehler dann irgendwo bei meinen Datenschutz-Einstellungen. 
Nach Facebook hab ich gefragt, weil ich das standardmäßig wegblocke und FB ohnehin für fast alles Übel auf der Welt verantwortlich mache ;-)


----------



## Drillsucht69

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bruder im Geiste...
> Es gibt kaum etwas schlimmeres, als diese Schwätzer, die alles nur Erdenkliche nach "hören und sagen" empfehlen!


Nicht nur empfehlen, auch kaufen und unwissentlich dran glauben ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

... und den empfangenen Glaube daran (mit profunden Nicht-Wissen) wehement bis zum größtmöglichen Kreuzzuge verteidigen .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Method-"Brandungsangeln" auf Schleien......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Was machen die Schleien in dem "Open-Water" Wasser da draußen?
Gibt es da unten etwa ein Krautbeet, oder haben die in einem geschlossenen See keine andere Chance?
Schon sehr seltsam.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gerade hat mir DPD ein paar Päckchen Haken zur Auffüllung der Vorräte gebracht....


----------



## geomas

^ ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, daß Du die Power-Feeder-Haken Größe 4 mit 0,23er Vorfach nicht an Deine feine  Drennan Ultralight-Rute knüpperst...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, daß Du die Power-Feeder-Haken Größe 4 mit 0,23er Vorfach nicht an Deine feine  Drennan Ultralight-Rute knüpperst...



Kann ich leider nicht. 
Die hat Stephan inzwischen.....


----------



## Tobias85

Ohje, da braut sich was zusammen hier im Norden. Zum Wochenende kommt hier ne extrem Schneereiche Grenzwetterlage an. Quer über Norddeutschland sind 20-40cm Neuschnee angesagt, einige sprechen sogar von ähnlichen Wetterbedingungen wie im Schneewinter 78/79, dazu noch Sturm. Also liebe Ükel der Sektion Nord: Deckt euch ausreichend mit allem ein und passt auf euch auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab es schon gesehen im Wetterbericht.....schöne Scheixxe.
Immer noch nix mit angeln........


----------



## Kneto

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für dich darf es da bloß Eines geben - TENKARA...
> Alles andere würde mich schwer enttäuschen...


Oder noch besser die Koreanische Art des >>>Gyeonji-Fischens<<<


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, dann muß ich noch fix Bier und Bockwurst bunkern. 
Aber an den Winter 78/79 wird 2021 sicher nicht mal ansatzweise herankommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, dann muß ich noch fix Bier und Bockwurst bunkern.



Nimm doch gleich Bockbier. Is weniger zu schleppen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ohje, da braut sich was zusammen hier im Norden. Zum Wochenende kommt hier ne extrem Schneereiche Grenzwetterlage an. Quer über Norddeutschland sind 20-40cm Neuschnee angesagt, einige sprechen sogar von ähnlichen Wetterbedingungen wie im Schneewinter 78/79, dazu noch Sturm. Also liebe Ükel der Sektion Nord: Deckt euch ausreichend mit allem ein und passt auf euch auf.


Ich bleibe derweil einfach noch im Süden! 
Wenns nur so wenig Schnee ist und bleibt, scheint das doch noch machbar. 
Ein richtiger dauernder Wind kann das jedoch anders verteilen und modellieren, dann merkt man richtig, wer unten und wer oben und wer am Berg wohnt!


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Aber an den Winter 78/79 wird 2021 sicher nicht mal ansatzweise herankommen.


Das denke ich auch, damals waren die Temperaturunterschiede in Europa noch deutlich krasser. Aber wenn die aktuellen Prognosen stimmen, dann gibts garantiert Verkehrschaos und gesperrte Straßen und Gleise. Mal abwarten, ich find solche Wettergroßereignisse ja auch immer ziemlich spannend, sofern niemand zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für dich darf es da bloß Eines geben - TENKARA...
> Alles andere würde mich schwer enttäuschen...


----------



## Hecht100+

Glückwunsch @Professor Tinca , du hast es geschafft, 60000 voll.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Huch.
Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Danke für den HInweis.
Ja der Ükel rennt.............


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Shit, genau um 1 verpasst! 

Kann mich aber noch an die 10000 gut erinnern  , das ist mit dem 19. Januar 2019 gar nicht so lange her, 

Mal kurz gerechnet, bei 60000 bietet sich das an.
Angenommen, wenn man den ganzen Thread nachlesen wollte, z.B. schnell in 1min pro Beitrag, dann wären das eben 60000 Minuten.
Ergibt 1000 Stunden, bei 4 Stunden Lesezeit pro Tag sind das 250 Tage Halbtagsarbeit für so ein ganzes "Arbeitsjahr". 
Zeitwert 20000€+

Das habe ich damals kommen sehen ... 

P.S.: in gerade 2 Jahren, also 745 Tage, damit +50000/745 = 67,1 neue Beiträge pro Tag.


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich bin ein wenig Dumm, und frage lieber noch mal nach.
> 
> auch Räuber? wenn ja, Köder egal?
> 
> Puff? Süß, Salz  Ausland ?
> 
> Rute mit verschiedenen(Original)  Spitzenteilen erlaubt?


Ja. Ja. Ja. Ja.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was machen die Schleien in dem "Open-Water" Wasser da draußen?
> Gibt es da unten etwa ein Krautbeet, oder haben die in einem geschlossenen See keine andere Chance?
> Schon sehr seltsam.


Hast du  den Jim Gibbinson nicht gelesen?

Es gibt die "Pond-Tench", die en typischen kleinen Waldweiher bewohnt. Und es gibt die "Gravel Pit Tench", zu Hause in größeren, älteren Baggerseen und großen Naturseen. Letztere wächst stattlicher ab und hat auch keine Schwierigkeiten mit offenerem Wasser, so lange es nicht bodenlos wird.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Shit, genau um 1 verpasst!
> 
> Kann mich aber noch an die 10000 gut erinnern  , das ist mit dem 19. Januar 2019 gar nicht so lange her,
> 
> Mal kurz gerechnet, bei 60000 bietet sich das an.
> Angenommen, wenn man den ganzen Thread nachlesen wollte, z.B. schnell in 1min pro Beitrag, dann wären das eben 60000 Minuten.
> Ergibt 1000 Stunden, bei 4 Stunden Lesezeit pro Tag sind das 250 Tage Halbtagsarbeit für so ein ganzes "Arbeitsjahr".
> Zeitwert 20000€+
> 
> Das habe ich damals kommen sehen ...
> 
> P.S.: in gerade 2 Jahren, also 745 Tage, damit +50000/745 = 67,1 neue Beiträge pro Tag.



Sollte man sich mal genau vor Augen halten, danke! Hinzu noch die Zeit für Beiträge verfassen, Links oder Videos nachgehen, andere Webseiten besuchen plus Zeit, TV und Schlaf.   
Bißl erschreckend gerade.


----------



## geomas

4 Stunden am Tag reichen bei mir noch nicht mal aus, um die eigenen Tippfehler zu korrigieren.
Zum Glück rechne ich nicht so wie der Sprtsfrnd Nordlichtangler sondern verbrate mehr oder weniger fröhlich meine Lebenszeit.


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sollte man sich mal genau vor Augen halten, danke! Hinzu noch die Zeit für Beiträge verfassen, Links oder Videos nachgehen, andere Webseiten besuchen plus Zeit, TV und Schlaf.
> Bißl erschreckend gerade.


Nicht umsonst bezeichnen einige den Ükel als ihre zweites Wohnzimmer 



Andal schrieb:


> Hast du den Jim Gibbinson nicht gelesen?


Sein "Tench" ist dann also wohl sowas wie ein Schleien-Standardwerk?


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sein "Tench" ist dann also wohl sowas wie ein Schleien-Standardwerk?


So würde ich das steinalte Blinker Sonderheft jetzt nicht gleich nennen, aber es ist ein wirklich fundiertes Stück Angelliteratur, das von ausgesprochener Praxisnähe zeugt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sein "Tench" ist dann also wohl sowas wie ein Schleien-Standardwerk?



Das einzig mir bekannte lesenswerte Buch über's Schleienangeln ist das von Fred J. Taylor.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht.
> Die hat Stephan inzwischen.....


Und, lieber @geomas, ich habe sie bislang nur mit 14er Häkchen an 0,12 Vorfächern gefischt.


----------



## Slappy

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich entscheide mich für die Drennan Series 7 Specialist Avon Quiver. Rolle muss ich noch schauen. Wahrscheinlich eine Ninja.
> Dürfte ich bei der Rute auch eine Spitze der DRX aufstecken oder zählt das dann nicht? Erfreulicherweise passen die nämlich perfekt auf die S7


Noch mal die Frage da wahrscheinlich etwas untergegangen bei dem Tempo hier


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#drohende Schneekatastrophe im Norden: Hier, in einem Dorf ohne Laden, bin ich nicht erst seit Corona gut bevorratet. Sogar Klopapier ist in ausreichenden Mengen vorhanden.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das einzig mir bekannte lesenswerte Buch über's Schleienangeln ist das von Fred J. Taylor.


Dachte ich auch eine lange Zeit. Aber seit ich meine Methoden dann etwas "moderinsiert" habe, wurden auch die Schleien größer. Festbleimontagen und Köder am Haar sind gar nicht so vom G'raffl!


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #drohende Schneekatastrophe im Norden: Hier, in einem Dorf ohne Laden, bin ich nicht erst seit Corona gut bevorratet. Sogar Klopapier ist in ausreichenden Mengen vorhanden.


Hundefutter musst du bevorraten - denk an die leidende Kreatur!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Slappy schrieb:


> Noch mal die Frage da wahrscheinlich etwas untergegangen bei dem Tempo hier


Also, ich fische die Specialist Twin Tip und die hat auch zwei Spitzen. Zumindest als wir begonnen haben, auf dem Challenge-Gedanken rumzukauen,  schien das in Ordnung. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich daran nichts geändert hat.


----------



## Andal

So isses. Und wenn auf die Rute 1.000 Spitzen passen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Andal schrieb:


> Hundefutter musst du bevorraten - denk an die leidende Kreatur!





Menschenfutter ist er ebenfalls nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #drohende Schneekatastrophe im Norden: Hier, in einem Dorf ohne Laden, bin ich nicht erst seit Corona gut bevorratet. Sogar *Klopapier* ist in ausreichenden Mengen vorhanden.


Ha. Du warst das also immer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch eine lange Zeit. Aber seit ich meine Methoden dann etwas "moderinsiert" habe, wurden auch die Schleien größer. Festbleimontagen und Köder am Haar sind gar nicht so vom G'raffl!



Ja gut. Ist ne Methode auf die grundsätzlich viele große Fische beißen. Karpfen natürlich ganz besonders.
Ist keine Methode für viele Schleien aber für bequeme Angler. 
Mir ist das nicht zielfischig genug.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kneto schrieb:


> Oder noch besser die Koreanische Art des >>>Gyeonji-Fischens<<<



Sehr geil!
Und sehr sehr verrückt....
Das kannte ich noch garnicht - und auch diese "Buntbarben" sehen verlockend aus...


----------



## rhinefisher

> Thomas. schrieb:
> 
> 
> ich bin ein wenig Dumm, und frage lieber noch mal nach.
> 
> auch Räuber? wenn ja, Köder egal?
> 
> Puff? Süß, Salz  Ausland ?
> 
> Rute mit verschiedenen(Original)  Spitzenteilen erlaubt?


Andal schrieb:
Ja. Ja. Ja. Ja.

Echt jetzt?
Ausland und Salz finde ich ja gut - zu eurem Glück mache ich ja wegen der Fischknipserei sowieso nicht mit, sonst wärt ihr völlig chancenlos, sobald ich am Mittelmeer ankomme... 
Aber FoPu..??
Das muss doch echt nicht sein...
Dann könnte man ja auch Aquarien werten - Du glaubst nicht, was ich schon für tolle Fische in Aquarien gefangen habe...


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gerade hat mir DPD ein paar Päckchen Haken zur Auffüllung der Vorräte gebracht....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365624


Oh, Waller Vorfächer


----------



## Slappy

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also, ich fische die Specialist Twin Tip und die hat auch zwei Spitzen. Zumindest als wir begonnen haben, auf dem Challenge-Gedanken rumzukauen,  schien das in Ordnung. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich daran nichts geändert hat.


Ja, aber die gehören ja dazu. 
Das wäre ja eine Spitze einer "fremden" Rute


Andal schrieb:


> So isses. Und wenn auf die Rute 1.000 Spitzen passen!


OK. Das klingt gut. Also steht meine Rute fest. Jetzt nur noch eine Rolle


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Andal schrieb:
> Ja. Ja. Ja. Ja.
> 
> Echt jetzt?
> Ausland und Salz finde ich ja gut - zu eurem Glück mache ich ja wegen der Fischknipserei sowieso nicht mit, sonst wärt ihr völlig chancenlos, sobald ich am Mittelmeer ankomme...
> Aber FoPu..??
> Das muss doch echt nicht sein...
> Dann könnte man ja auch Aquarien werten - Du glaubst nicht, was ich schon für tolle Fische in Aquarien gefangen habe...


Alles ohne Ansehen ... Wasser ist Wasser und Art ist Art. Wie schon des öfteren erwähnt: Es geht um den Spaß an der Freude!


----------



## Andal

Für alle, denen die OCC zu einfach konstruiert ist, machen wir dann 202X eine eigene Challenge. Nur mit der Brandungsrute und Pin stromauf, mit Brotködern aus einer bestimmten englischen Bäckerei.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> So würde ich das steinalte Blinker Sonderheft jetzt nicht gleich nennen, aber es ist ein wirklich fundiertes Stück Angelliteratur, das von ausgesprochener Praxisnähe zeugt.


Ein Sonderheft meinte ich nicht. Der Gute hat auch ein Buch geschrieben, das einfach nur "Tench" heißt. Aber wenn das Sonderheft gute Inhalte bietet, dann werd ich mir das erstmal besorgen. Das findet man im Gegensatz zu seinem richtigen Buch und dem vom Taylor immerhin in Deutschland.


----------



## Andal

Dieses Buch kenne ich nicht. Nur das Sonderheft und das hat mich bewogen, es auch mal anders zu versuchen. Und das mit Erfolg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> und dem vom Taylor immerhin in Deutschland.







__





						3490450140 - Schleienangeln - Taylor, Fred J. gefunden?
					

Schleienangeln. Finden Sie alle Bücher von Taylor, Fred J.. Bei der Büchersuchmaschine eurobuch.de können Sie antiquarische und Neubücher vergleichen und sofort zum Bestpreis bestellen. 3490450140. Berlin : Verlag Parey, 1981. 173 Seiten. Hamburg , Berlin : Parey, Broschiert, Produktgruppe...




					www.eurobuch.de
				




Ist nicht ganz billig aber dafür schon übersetzt ins Deutsche.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3490450140 - Schleienangeln - Taylor, Fred J. gefunden?
> 
> 
> Schleienangeln. Finden Sie alle Bücher von Taylor, Fred J.. Bei der Büchersuchmaschine eurobuch.de können Sie antiquarische und Neubücher vergleichen und sofort zum Bestpreis bestellen. 3490450140. Berlin : Verlag Parey, 1981. 173 Seiten. Hamburg , Berlin : Parey, Broschiert, Produktgruppe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurobuch.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ist nicht ganz billig aber dafür schon übersetzt ins Deutsche.


Ah, vielen Dank..habs mir abgespeichert. Jetzt warte ich erstmal auf das bestellte Sonderheft.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3490450140 - Schleienangeln - Taylor, Fred J. gefunden?
> 
> 
> Schleienangeln. Finden Sie alle Bücher von Taylor, Fred J.. Bei der Büchersuchmaschine eurobuch.de können Sie antiquarische und Neubücher vergleichen und sofort zum Bestpreis bestellen. 3490450140. Berlin : Verlag Parey, 1981. 173 Seiten. Hamburg , Berlin : Parey, Broschiert, Produktgruppe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurobuch.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ist nicht ganz billig aber dafür schon übersetzt ins Deutsche.


 teuer, ich finde es nicht ganz so toll, mir gefallen die vom Blinker besser, ich weiß aber nicht ob @Andal eins von diesen meint





wenn ich schon keine fange lese ich wenigstens drüber


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht ganz so toll,




Dann vermache es doch Tobi. Vielleicht weiß er es zu schätzen.  

Ich weiß aber was du meinst.
Das Buch ist eine Aneinanderreihung von Episoden aus dem Schleienanglerleben des Autors.
Schlüsse und den Bezug zur eigenen Angelei muss man selbst ziehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt die "Pond-Tench", die en typischen kleinen Waldweiher bewohnt. Und es gibt die "Gravel Pit Tench", zu Hause in größeren, älteren Baggerseen und großen Naturseen. Letztere wächst stattlicher ab und hat auch keine Schwierigkeiten mit offenerem Wasser, so lange es nicht bodenlos wird.


Bist du dir sicher, dass das kein Ulk war mit den Steine fressenden Schleien ?  und dass die davon dick und groß werden ...
Wobei in UK ist ja vieles möglich, z.B. Catweazle.

Ich habe auch schon Seedöbel gesehen bzw. sogar einen gefangenen, und in der Hand gehalten, aber das ist eher ein Versehen, durch das eben ins Gewässer eingebrachte Weißfischmassengut.
Sogar Gullidöbel hab ich schon von sehr dicht gesehen, aber nicht rausbekommen, weil die mißtrauisch geworden sind.
Dazu braucht es eine ganz spezielle quasi unsichtbare Pirschrute.

Warum sollte sich eine Schleie auf eine Gegend ohne Pflanzen bewegen , vor allem wenn es irgendwo da Hechte gibt und sie im Freiwasser keine Chance hätte, die liest doch keine Hinweisschilder wie "Wühlen hier verboten!"


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also liebe Ükel der Sektion Nord: Deckt euch ausreichend mit allem ein und passt auf euch auf.


habe den Einkaufzettel für morgen schon geschrieben, obwohl es in Südniedersachsen hoffentlich nicht so dicke kommt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Liebe Jungs, ich glaube wir machen einen Fehler. Das Schleienbuch vom Taylor haben wir in diesem Thread ja schon öfter mal sehr warmherzig und ich für meine Verhältnisse begeistert rezensiert. Auf neudeutsch könnte man auch sagen, dass es hier auf unseren Seiten gehypt wird. Anders kann ich mir die heftigen Preise nicht erklären, die da aktuell aufgerufen werden. Mein Exemplar habe ich vor drei oder vier Jahren über booklooker gekauft. Es kostete seinerzeit je nach Zustand zwischen 8 und 10 € und das Angebot war reichlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> . Auf neudeutsch könnte man auch sagen, dass es hier auf unseren Seiten gehypt wird. Anders kann ich mir die heftigen Preise nicht erklären, die da aktuell aufgerufen werden.




Das befürchte ich auch.
Ich denke wir sollten unsere Exemplare jetzt verkaufen für viel Geld und dann das Buch so richtig abwerten hier.
Hinterher kaufen wir uns die Bücher dann wieder für n Fünfer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier soll das hin Thomas:





__





						One Combo Challenge - OCC
					

Liebe Anglerboard-User,  hiermit möchte ich zu einer Challenge aufrufen. Wie vielleicht bekannt, bin ich ein großer Freund der „One Man – One Rod“ Philosophie. Deswegen auch der Name One Combo Challenge, oder kurz OCC.  Ziel ist es, in einem definierten Zeitraum mit nur einer Kombo aus Rute &...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> Aber an den Winter 78/79 wird 2021 sicher nicht mal ansatzweise herankommen


hoffentlich nicht, kann mich noch gut dran erinnern. War damals beim Bund, Übung in Bergen Hohne (Panzerschießen). Als Erkunder im DKW (Zweitakter Jeep mit Cabrioaufbau). Auf dem Rückweg nach Btaunschweig war ich mit dem Ding 14 Stunden ohne Heizung unterwegs.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier soll das hin Thomas:


Genau, und legt euch nicht zu früh fest, die Besonderheiten werden erst kurz vorm Meldeschluß auf den Tisch kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Und sehr sehr verrückt....
> Das kannte ich noch garnicht - und auch diese "Buntbarben" sehen verlockend aus...


Echt witzig, wie man solche Teppichrahmenweberollen verwenden kann! 

Jetzt fehlt in unserer Runde der obskuren Angelmethoden nur noch die wahre und echte Faulenzermethode ....

Liegematte vorbereiten am Flussufer, eine etwa 5m Leine in die Strömung mit einem Haken und beködert mit Wurm etc. auswerfen, 
sich auf die Liegematte niederlegen, das Ende der Leine mit einer passenden festen Schlaufe über den großen Zeh hängen, und ein Nickerchen  halten ....


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier soll das hin Thomas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Combo Challenge - OCC
> 
> 
> Liebe Anglerboard-User,  hiermit möchte ich zu einer Challenge aufrufen. Wie vielleicht bekannt, bin ich ein großer Freund der „One Man – One Rod“ Philosophie. Deswegen auch der Name One Combo Challenge, oder kurz OCC.  Ziel ist es, in einem definierten Zeitraum mit nur einer Kombo aus Rute &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


OH, könntest du bitte es dorthin schieben? Danke


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> teuer, ich finde es nicht ganz so toll, mir gefallen die vom Blinker besser, ich weiß aber nicht ob @Andal eins von diesen meint
> Anhang anzeigen 365628
> Anhang anzeigen 365629
> 
> 
> wenn ich schon keine fange lese ich wenigstens drüber


Genau jennes! 

Ich bin beim Schleienfischen nicht so der Freund von Würmchen unter dem Pöschen am kleinen Waldweiherchen. Meine erste Ü50 fing ich halt mal an einem alten Baggersee auf XS Karpfenmethoden. Auch nicht viel anders, als mit der klassischen Posenmontage. Auch hier mit viel Spotting, mit füttern und teilweise mit harken. Aber eben deutlich größer!

Schleien in Größen über 50 cm leben in eher kleineren Gruppen und wenn man von denen an einem Tag 3... 4... 5 Stück fangen kann, dann nenne ich es schon der Erwähnung wert. An meinem bevorzugten Schleiensee hat es leider auch Grundeln - nicht zu kanpp - da wird man mit Wurm und Made wahnsinnig! Da ist es viel erfolgreicher, wenn man mit Festblei, PVA, Boilies und Pellets arbeitet. Wobei ein 16er Boilie, mit einem 10er Poppi garniert, für eine große Schleie auch nur ein Snack ist.

Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser "grob-gemütlichen" Fischerei ist, dass man Beifänge relativ gut einschränken kann. Und wenn sie denn kommen, sind es veritable Brassen, oder halt mal auch ein schöner Karpfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> hoffentlich nicht, kann mich noch gut dran erinnern. War damals beim Bund, Übung in Bergen Hohne (Panzerschießen). Als Erkunder im DKW (Zweitakter Jeep mit Cabrioaufbau). Auf dem Rückweg nach Btaunschweig war ich mit dem Ding 14 Stunden ohne Heizung unterwegs.


Ich schätze dann mal Jahrgang '59, da konnte ich gerade noch meine letzte Schulzeit mit der reformierten Oberstufe und ganz viel Angelzeit genießen, bzw. in dem Winterwetter nochmal 2 Wochen länger zu hause bleiben, in nördlichen Niedersachsen lag zum Teil wirklich viel Schnee wo nachher nur die Bergepanzer helfen konnten und quasi 24h Dienst hatten. Oberhalb des Dollart sollen bis 10m geweht gewesen sein, sagt später zugezogenen von da, die hatten echte Notfälle dort.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Eieiei, dann muß ich noch fix Bier und Bockwurst bunkern.
> Aber an den Winter 78/79 wird 2021 sicher nicht mal ansatzweise herankommen.


Weil du diesmal genug Würstchen und Bier bevorratet hast ?


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365627
> 
> Menschenfutter ist er ebenfalls nicht abgeneigt.


Ferdinands Paradies


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schätze dann mal Jahrgang '59


Jahrgang 58


----------



## phirania

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Jahrgang 58


Jungspunde...


----------



## Kneto

Thomas. schrieb:


> teuer, ich finde es nicht ganz so toll, mir gefallen die vom Blinker besser, ich weiß aber nicht ob @Andal eins von diesen meint
> Anhang anzeigen 365628
> Anhang anzeigen 365629
> 
> 
> wenn ich schon keine fange lese ich wenigstens drüber


Wie ich diesen Teil des Forums doch liebe... Das blaue Blinker-Heft kannte ich auch noch nicht, und habe es bei Booklooker in fast neuem Zustand für kleines Geld finden können.


----------



## Tobias85

Thomas. schrieb:


> teuer, ich finde es nicht ganz so toll, mir gefallen die vom Blinker besser, ich weiß aber nicht ob @Andal eins von diesen meint
> Anhang anzeigen 365628
> Anhang anzeigen 365629
> 
> 
> wenn ich schon keine fange lese ich wenigstens drüber


Oh, es gibt zwei? Das rechte von beiden ist auf dem Weg zu mir - Cover und Schrift etc. identisch, nur ist es nicht mit der Nummer 14 gelabelt, sondern mit 45.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Blinker Sonderhefte wurden mal neu aufgelegt/modernisiert.
Mindestens vom Barsch- und Karpfenheft(auch anderen vmtl.) gibt es mW auch zwei optisch verschiedene.

Inwiefern  die sich inhaltlich unterscheiden weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Blinker Sonderhefte wurden mal neu aufgelegt/modernisiert.
> Vom Barschheft gibt es mW auch zwei verschiedene.


Die alten, nur die alten. Alleine weil es die praktisch nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Blinker Sonderhefte wurden mal neu aufgelegt/modernisiert.
> Vom Barschheft gibt es mW auch zwei verschiedene.


ich glaube von allen gibt es verschiedene, Schleie, Karpfen, Hecht und Wels habe ich zwei verschiedene, von den Blauen habe ich alle 20


----------



## Tobias85

Nun ist die Frage, welches der beiden unser @Andal hat: Das Blaue "Erfolgreich angeln" oder das Grüne "Sonderheft"...die Chancen stehen 50:50, dass ich das richtige bestellt habe


----------



## Andal

Das, welches auch schon abgebildet wurde. Das mit der Schleie und dem Schwimmer auf dem Titelbild.


----------



## rhinefisher

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> hoffentlich nicht, kann mich noch gut dran erinnern. War damals beim Bund, Übung in Bergen Hohne (Panzerschießen). Als Erkunder im DKW (Zweitakter Jeep mit Cabrioaufbau). Auf dem Rückweg nach Btaunschweig war ich mit dem Ding 14 Stunden ohne Heizung unterwegs.



Bitte nicht - da war ich 15 und wäre am ersten Tag fast jämmerlich im Wald erfroren und musste mich am Zweiten von Erkrath nach Neuss durchschlagen.
Das war Wintermäßig das mit Abstand Schlimmste was ich je erlebt habe...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Echt witzig, wie man solche Teppichrahmenweberollen verwenden kann!
> 
> Jetzt fehlt in unserer Runde der obskuren Angelmethoden nur noch die wahre und echte Faulenzermethode ....
> 
> Liegematte vorbereiten am Flussufer, eine etwa 5m Leine in die Strömung mit einem Haken und beködert mit Wurm etc. auswerfen,
> sich auf die Liegematte niederlegen, das Ende der Leine mit einer passenden festen Schlaufe über den großen Zeh hängen, und ein Nickerchen  halten ....



Tatsächlich bin ich ziehmlich erfahren im Unterwasserangeln - zählt das auch...?


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tatsächlich bin ich ziehmlich erfahren im Unterwasserangeln - zählt das auch...?


Wenn du das mit einer Angelrute hinkriegst, warum nicht. Am Roten Meer habe ich so einige Abendessen mit der Handleine unter Wasser gefangen.


----------



## geomas

@Wuemmehunter - na dann Glückwunsch zur Ultralight-Drennan!


Irgendwann muß ich die feinen Picker und kurzen Ultralight-Feeder-Ruten in meinem Bestand mal direkt vergleichen.
Wird von der Logistik her aber mal ein echtes Meisterstück. Hab ja nicht zu knapp feine Ruten zwischen über 8ft bis etwa 10ft Länge.


#winter78/79
Ich fands super. Als Knirps waren die Schneemassen Abenteuer pur für mich damals.


----------



## Andal

1975 ... über Nacht 40 cm Neuschnee ... "Mei, gehst halt eine viertel Stunde eher in die Schule los!"

2021 ... 3 cm Schnee überhaupt ... Wetterchaos, Unwetterwarnung, Verkehrskollaps...!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du das mit einer Angelrute hinkriegst, warum nicht. Am Roten Meer habe ich so einige Abendessen mit der Handleine unter Wasser gefangen.


Das macht auch Spaß, aber sehr viel lustiger ist es, mit billigster Rute und Rolle, tatsächlich zu angeln, weil man da auch recht scheue Fische erreicht.
Leider macht die Rolle das maximal drei Tage mit, und das auch nur bei guter Pflege...


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Das, welches auch schon abgebildet wurde. Das mit der Schleie und dem Schwimmer auf dem Titelbild.


Thomas hatte ja zwei Sonderhefte gezeigt, zwei unterschiedliche, wie ich verstanden habe. Gut, dann habe ich jetzt das 'falsche' und @Kneto hat mit auf booklooker jetzt das letzte blaue weggeschnappt


----------



## Slappy

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt in unserer Runde der obskuren Angelmethoden nur noch die wahre und echte Faulenzermethode ....
> 
> Liegematte vorbereiten am Flussufer, eine etwa 5m Leine in die Strömung mit einem Haken und beködert mit Wurm etc. auswerfen,
> sich auf die Liegematte niederlegen, das Ende der Leine mit einer passenden festen Schlaufe über den großen Zeh hängen, und ein Nickerchen  halten ....


Klingt irgendwie gut


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich eine Schleie auf eine Gegend ohne Pflanzen bewegen , vor allem wenn es irgendwo da Hechte gibt und sie im Freiwasser keine Chance hätte, die liest doch keine Hinweisschilder wie "Wühlen hier verboten!"


Bei Paul Cook hab ich gelernt das Schleien keine Angst vor Hechten haben müssen! Weltweit zählen sie seit eh und je als Doktorfische, magisch und heilend. Selbst der Hecht sucht die sagenumwobenen Doktorfische bei starkem Unwohlsein auf, berührt diese und zieht gesund von dannen. 
So!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei Paul Cook hab ich gelernt das Schleien keine Angst vor Hechten haben müssen! Weltweit zählen sie seit eh und je als Doktorfische, magisch und heilend. Selbst der Hecht sucht die sagenumwobenen Doktorfische bei starkem Unwohlsein auf, berührt diese und zieht gesund von dannen.
> So!


Ah... deswegen der gefühlte Jungbrunnen, wenn ich eine fange!


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Ah... deswegen der gefühlte Jungbrunnen, wenn ich eine fange!


Wird bei mir wohl auch mal Zeit, wenn ich so auf mein Zwicken hier und da achte.


----------



## Mikesch

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei Paul Cook hab ich gelernt das Schleien keine Angst vor Hechten haben müssen! Weltweit zählen sie seit eh und je als Doktorfische, magisch und heilend. Selbst der Hecht sucht die sagenumwobenen Doktorfische bei starkem Unwohlsein auf, berührt diese und zieht gesund von dannen.
> So!


Dafür müssen Sie sich vor Wallern in Acht nehmen, bei Denen stehen Sie ganz oben auf der Speisekarte.


----------



## Andal

mikesch schrieb:


> Dafür müssen Sie sich vor Wallern in Acht nehmen, bei Denen stehen Sie ganz oben auf der Speisekarte.


Besonders, wenn das Schnee-Hochwasser mindestens 1 m auf den Wiesen steht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. schrieb:


> teuer, ich finde es nicht ganz so toll, mir gefallen die vom Blinker besser, ich weiß aber nicht ob @Andal eins von diesen meint
> Anhang anzeigen 365628
> Anhang anzeigen 365629
> 
> 
> wenn ich schon keine fange lese ich wenigstens drüber



Auch wenn das Schleinenbuch von Tayler hochgelobt wird so ist es doch eines der wenigen Bücher was das Angeln auf Schleien "im Fluß" beschreibt....wenn auch nur am Rande. Ich hatte es mir damals ebenfalls für einen einstelligen Preis gekauft und das auch nur aus besagten Grunde.
Sind wir uns doch mal ehrlich die Schleie hat auf uns doch sowas sagenumwogenes Mystisches und der Fang einer solchen zaubert uns ein leuten in die Augen.


----------



## Andal

Der Mythos Schleie ist auch ziemlich hausgemacht. Sie sind nicht selten, auch wenn Specimen-Fische nicht so leicht hergehen. Sie sind etwas schreckhaft, aber nicht scheu, sondern kreuzneugierig. Sie sind vor allem planbar, was ihre Routen und ihr Verhalten angeht. Ich mag sie einfach unheimlich gerne!


----------



## Andal

...Schleien sind auch manchmal wie Frauen. Sie können einen spielend an den Rand der Raserei bringen, aber ohne sie wär's auch nix.


----------



## Tokka

skyduck schrieb:


> ja die Preise spielen momentan irgendwie etwas verrückt. Die Sphere Rolle ist jetzt teilweise doppelt so teuer wie ich sie gekauft habe und teilweise sogar über den UVP des Kataloges. Ich beobachte jetzt schon etwas länger, dass sich da das Karussel immer schneller und wilder dreht. Gerade auch bei Produkten aus UK.


Bist du mit deiner Sphere Rolle zufrieden? Ich suche noch eine rolle für das light feedern.


----------



## Tokka

Tokka schrieb:


> Bist du mit deiner Sphere Rolle zufrieden? Ich suche noch eine rolle für das light feedern.


Die 930 Sphere ist wohl bis auf weiteres ausverkauft. Kennt jemand die  
Daiwa 19 Team Daiwa Match 3012 QD?​Oder hat hat noch jemand einen Tipp für eine feine light Feederrute? 
Zu Lockdwown und Brexit-Zeiten ist der richtige Tacklekauf ohne „Anfassen“ zu können, nicht einfach...


----------



## Tricast

Bei einigen Händlern soll die Rolle verfügbar sein. Hast Du denn schon rumtelefoniert?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tokka

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei einigen Händlern soll die Rolle verfügbar sein. Hast Du denn schon rumtelefoniert?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja, habe ein paar angerufen. Vielleicht hast du ja noch einen Tipp?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hab gestern noch ein bisschen geschaut wegen dem Heft und habe eine Kleinanzeige aus dem Januar 2017(!) gefunden, sage und schreibe vier Jahre alt. Angeschrieben und tatsächlich, die war noch aktuell...


----------



## phirania

So denn die Vögel sind versorgt für die nächsten Tage...


----------



## phirania

Für den Nachwuchs im Frühjahr, (wenn er denn bald kommt )ist auch schon gesorgt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du kümmerst dich aber toll um das Geflügel am See.


----------



## phirania

Und Die hier und der Haubentaucher sind auch schon wieder da.


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du kümmerst dich aber toll um das Geflügel am See.


In 2 Wochen werden am See auch noch Nisthöhlen für die Eisvögel gegraben.


----------



## phirania

Am kleinen Fluß die Werse auch noch einen Stop gemacht.
Der fließt schon recht grimmig daher und steigt auch noch weiter an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen werden am See auch noch Nisthöhlen für die Eisvögel gegraben.



Machen die das nicht selbst?


----------



## skyduck

Tokka schrieb:


> Bist du mit deiner Sphere Rolle zufrieden? Ich suche noch eine rolle für das light feedern.


Hallo @Tokka ,

ja bin da eigentlich sehr mit zufrieden. Sowohl beim Döbel wie beim Karpfen hat sie eine sehr gute Figur gemacht. Es ist eine schöne leichte hochwertige Rolle die optisch super zur Sphere passt. Eine Ausnahmestellung wie der Rute würde ich ihr aber nicht einräumen, da denke ich, dass viele andere Rollen in der Preisklasse gleichwertig sind.


----------



## skyduck

phirania schrieb:


> Am kleinen Fluß die Werse auch noch einen Stop gemacht.
> Der fließt schon recht grimmig daher und steigt auch noch weiter an.
> Anhang anzeigen 365655
> Anhang anzeigen 365656


welches Stück bist du da? Handorf oder wo?


----------



## phirania

Am See haben wir ein recht flaches Ufer.
Wenn die Eisvögel dort selber die Nisthöhlen graben und das Wasser dort sehr schnell ansteigt sind die Gelege dann alle abgesoffen.
Deshalb bauen wir dort Kästen mit Sand gefüllt und einer Niströhre im Inneren,ca 1 nen Meter über dem Wasserstand ein.
Rund um den See haben wir schon 3 Teile aufgebaut und Alle wurden von den Eisvögeln angenommen.


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi-tamJytDuAhUF1xoKHV1lAfAQFjAAegQIBBAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.schweglershop.de%2Fshop%2Fproduct_info.php%3Fproducts_id%3D264&usg=AOvVaw1FJMylQ05KCB1Br8VdgfYt


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> welches Stück bist du da? Handorf oder wo?


Gremmendorf.
Golden Gate Brücke an der Kläranlage.
Einlauf Loddenbach.
Pleistermühle bin ich heute auch schon gewesen,aber da sind die Wege voll mit Matsch,macht keinen Spass zur zeit.


----------



## skyduck

phirania schrieb:


> Gremmendorf.
> Golden Gate Brücke an der Kläranlage.
> Einlauf Loddenbach.
> Pleistermühle bin ich heute auch schon gewesen,aber da sind die Wege voll mit Matsch,macht keinen Spass zur zeit.


Ich war jetzt seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr dort. Hoffe dieses Jahr zum Frühsommer mal wieder eine Woche an der Pleistermühle zu sein. Gremmendorf und Angelmodde kenn ich auch gut. Im Strandhof bei Angelmodde habe ich meine Ausbildung gemacht und dort nach Feierabend hinter der Gaststätte meinen bisher größten Karpfen gefangen. Am feinen Gerät auf der Schwingspitze. Muss so 1990 gewesen sein, ich meine da war gerade Fussball WM.

Ich vermisse dieses Flüsschen doch sehr und überlege wieder dort in die Nähe zu ziehen. Wenn ich da bin können wir uns ja mal treffen an der Werse 
wenn du magst...


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr dort. Hoffe dieses Jahr zum Frühsommer mal wieder eine Woche an der Pleistermühle zu sein. Gremmendorf und Angelmodde kenn ich auch gut. Im Strandhof bei Angelmodde habe ich meine Ausbildung gemacht und dort nach Feierabend hinter der Gaststätte meinen bisher größten Karpfen gefangen. Am feinen Gerät auf der Schwingspitze. Muss so 1990 gewesen sein, ich meine da war gerade Fussball WM.
> 
> Ich vermisse dieses Flüsschen doch sehr und überlege wieder dort in die Nähe zu ziehen. Wenn ich da bin können wir uns ja mal treffen an Omas Häuschen wenn du magst...


An Oma,s Häuschen bin ich heute auch vorbei gekommen und an der Freibadseite zurrück nachhause.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auf die Werse durfte ich heute auch einen kurzen Blick werfen! War beeindruckend viel Wasser drin! Nabend Jungs, war endlich mal wieder dienstlich mit der Eisenbahn unterwegs und habe dabei eine Menge weit über die Ufer getretene Flüsse gesehen. Der Rhein hat in Köln bereits die die Uferpromenade erreicht, die Wupper und die Ruhr präsentierten sich ebenso wie einige kleinere Flüsse im bergischen Land als reißende Ströme, ja und in der Werse ist aktuell wohl auch nur schwer zu angeln. Dazu scheinen sich die Prognosen eines scheren Wintereinbruches zu bewahrheiten. Ich werde jedenfalls am Wochenende nicht losziehen.
Zuhause erwarteten mich dann zwei schöne Überraschungen: Grüne Bandnudeln mit ner lecker Knobisauce von meiner Frau und ein Paket vom Baitstore. Wollte auch noch meine Haken und Nubsibestände auffüllen. Außerdem gab es noch ne 35er Mono für die Zweitspulen meiner neuen Karpfenrollen und ne Buzzerbar mit dem passenden Namen „Lokdown“.


----------



## geomas

^ da wills aber einer wissen...

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Berichte vom Flußkarpfenangeln, Stephan.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365667



Diese Curve Shank fische ich auch von 2 unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Fox bietet die in dünner ausführung mit wirklich sehr spitzer Spitze an und von PCT hab ich die mit dickeren Draht.
Die von Fox haben sich über die Jahre bewährt durch die gute Spitze aber wehe es ssind viel große Steine am Grund.

Welche Erfahrungen hast du damit bisher gesammelt ?


----------



## Andal

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die von Fox haben sich über die Jahre bewährt durch die gute Spitze *aber wehe es sind viel große Steine am Grund.*


Da himmelt über kurz oder lang jeder Haken ab. Ist halt so... da bringt auch herumschleifen nichts mehr, weil man die chemische Schärfung und die Geometrie des Hakens ruiniert. Für besonders grimmige Gewässer habe ich dann einen Schwung Billohaken vom China Mann in petto - da schmerzt der Verlust nicht so sehr.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Diese Curve Shank fische ich auch von 2 unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Fox bietet die in dünner ausführung mit wirklich sehr spitzer Spitze an und von PCT hab ich die mit dickeren Draht.
> Die von Fox haben sich über die Jahre bewährt durch die gute Spitze aber wehe es ssind viel große Steine am Grund.
> 
> Welche Erfahrungen hast du damit bisher gesammelt ?



Bislang noch gar keine. Wenn ich überhaupt mal  (was nicht häufig vorkam) mit Haarmontagen gefischt habe, dann immer mit Fertig gebundenen Vorfächern. Die waren nicht wirklich überzeugend, daher jetzt der Versuch mit selbstgebundenen Kreationen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Eine gute Entscheidung seine Vorfächer selber zu machen aber wirst sehen das sich die Haken bewähren.

@Andal 
Das ist richtig das bei großen Steinen die Spitze recht schnell weg ist aber bei diesen Curve Shank ist die Spitze recht gerade und daher noch empfindlicher zum Stumpf weden. Als Beispiel zu einen Gama 5314 wo die Spitze nach innen zeigt ist das schon etwas anderes.
Nachgefeilt wird bei mir nicht, eher mal die Spitze mit der Zamge zurechtgebogen, vorausgesetzt man kann es machen und er ist noch spitz.


----------



## Thomas.

ja ja, Karpfenfischen mit all den ganzen Montagen über Haken, Vorfach usw. Boilies und deren 1000 verscheiden Rezepten, das ist schon eine Religion für sich, wie gut das ich Atheist bin


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Diese Curve Shank fische ich auch von 2 unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Fox bietet die in dünner ausführung mit wirklich sehr spitzer Spitze a



Ich benutze auch am liebsten Kurv Shank Haken für Festbleimontagen.
Jahrelang den Arma Point SSC von Fox und den Kurv Shank von Korda. 
Man braucht bei der Hakenform keinen Kicker/Line Aligner. Und die gerade Spitze greift mM schneller als ne gebogene.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch am liebsten Kurv Shank Haken für Festbleimontagen.
> Jahrelang den Arma Point SSC von Fox und den Kurv Shank von Korda.
> Man braucht bei der Hakenform keinen Kicker/Line Aligner. Und die gerade Spitze greift mM schneller als ne gebogene.



Deine Erfahrung decken sich mit meiner. Auf den Hakenschenkel kommt bei mir lediglich ein Stück Silikonschlauch damit das Haar näher am Haken läuft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp und um den "Austrittspunkt" des Haares zu bestimmen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Kicker sind auch nicht für die Kurv Shank ssowie die Choddys vorgesehen. Ich habe vor Jahren mal eine günstige Und „stilvolle“ Gelegenheit ergriffen und ein größeres Konvolut Fox-Karpfenhaken mit überwiegend geraden Schenkeln gekauft. Die sollen in diesem Jahr auch mal ne Chance bekommen, sich im Wasser zu beweisen. Aber ins Rüsselschnäutzchen drehen, sollen sie sich auch, dafür die Kicker.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Sehr sehr interessant, von diesen langschenklichen bin ich total abgekommen da hat mir immer das Vertrauen dazu gefehlt.
Über deine Erfahrungen dazu würde ich mcih auf jedenfall sehr freuen zumal noch ein paar Päckchen in meinen Angelkoffer liegen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Professor Tinca 
So sieht das bei mir aus, hier mit PCT Hook.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Blinker Sonderhefte wurden mal neu aufgelegt/modernisiert.
> Mindestens vom Barsch- und Karpfenheft(auch anderen vmtl.) gibt es mW auch zwei optisch verschiedene.
> 
> Inwiefern  die sich inhaltlich unterscheiden weiß ich nicht.


Ist doch deutlich, welches neuer und teurer ist ... 

Wäre wirklich interessant, ob das neuere überarbeitet oder nur aufgelegt wurde.


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365686
> 
> 
> @Professor Tinca
> So sieht das bei mir aus, hier mit PCT Hook.




Ich variiere den Austrittspunkt, je nachdem ob der Köder sinkt, schwebt oder schwimmt.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist doch deutlich, welches neue und teurer ist ...
> 
> Wäre wirklich interessant, ob das neuere überarbeitet oder nur aufgelegt wurde.


komplett überarbeitet, haben nicht mehr viel gemeinsam


----------



## rhinefisher

Heute war ich ganz ganz kurz davor, ans Wasser zu fahren und den Alanden das Fürchten zu lehren..
Aber hey - 8m Pegel lassen mir da eigentlich keine wenigstens halbwegs vernünftige Möglichkeit...
Dabei war das Wetter ganz nett, und morgen und übermorgen wird es total unnett...
ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING!!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING!!


Benennen dich einfach in "Lajos" um, und poste irgendwas Beliebiges dann kommt der ganz schnell von alleine..


----------



## rhinefisher

Nicht den - nein, auf keinen Fall.
Lieber den Richtigen, jenen welcher im Jüngling den Saft des Verlangens und der Liebe und des Abenteuers steigen lässt - nicht jenes verdrießliche Gefühl von Wut und Ohnmacht in mir altem Sack bei jedem beliebigen Thema...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Und wenn der frühe Lenz nur den Jüngling ausschlagen lässt, was nützt es dir dann?


----------



## rhinefisher

NIX..
Mir bleibt kaum das Abenteuer - aber ich brauchs warm.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ja logisch, arschkalt und auch Wassersümpfe ist gleich mal mehrfach schlecht, ewig viel anziehen dagegen hat auch seine Grenzen und Tücken.

Aber der Frühling wird kommen, ich setze auf schneller als sonst.
Aber es könnte auch viel schlimmer kommen, viele Meter alles unter Schnee und richtige Kälte, so -25Grad.
Seid froh, dass es aktuell so nett ist, war knapp davor mit dem Polarwirbel-Outbreak, jetzt sind es nur leicht verkühlte Tiefs.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und wenn der frühe Lenz nur den Jüngling ausschlagen lässt, was nützt es dir dann?


Dann kriegt eben der Lenz vom Jüngling eine auf die Gosch'n.

Im Märzen der Bauer die Rössel einspannt - weil er im Februar den Führerschein versoffen hat.


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Heute war ich ganz ganz kurz davor, ans Wasser zu fahren und den Alanden das Fürchten zu lehren..
> Aber hey - 8m Pegel lassen mir da eigentlich keine wenigstens halbwegs vernünftige Möglichkeit...
> Dabei war das Wetter ganz nett, und morgen und übermorgen wird es total unnett...
> ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING!!


Das werde ich Sonntag machen:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Warum?
Suchst du wenigstens nach der Bärin?


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Warum?
> Suchst du wenigstens nach der Bärin?


Die Bärin hat mich vorher Schnee schippen lassen


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dabei war das Wetter ganz nett, und morgen und übermorgen wird es total unnett...
> ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING!!


Ich glaube mal, das wollen wir alle. Ich war das letzte mal an meinem Lieblingsgewässer, den "Teichen", vor 2 Wochen. Da war alles zugefroren. Die kommenden Nächte sollen kälter als -10 Grad werden. Da wird das Eis immer dicker. Mitte nächster Woche kann ich mit den Schlittschuhen da rauf. 
Es ist halt Winter und dann werde ich mich anders beschäftigen. Nächste Woche geht meine Frau in die Kur und ich habe Sturmfrei. Dann werde ich wohl Posen im Wohnzimmer bauen. Habt ein schönes WE und holt euch keinen krummen Rücken vom Schnee schippen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Recht frisch solls hier auch werden, aber den Schnee sehe ich nicht - da sind wohl eher andere Regionen betroffen. 

Allen Ükels ein gutes Wochenende, egal ob am Kamin oder beim Rodeln oder wo auch immer.


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Nächste Woche geht meine Frau in die Kur und ich habe Sturmfrei. Dann werde ich wohl Posen im Wohnzimmer bauen.


 Du bist mein Held 2021

Nachtrag: du hast mir ja eine Pose zugesagt, falls du es nicht schaffst sie mir vor der Rückkehr deiner Frau aus der Kur diese zukommen zu lassen, wärst du bitte so nett und vermerkst du es in deinem Testament


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> ich habe Sturmfrei. Dann werde ich wohl Posen im Wohnzimmer bauen.



Respekt für deinen Mut.
Ist die Katze aus dem Haus, tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Heute war ich ganz ganz kurz davor, ans Wasser zu fahren und den Alanden das Fürchten zu lehren..
> Aber hey - 8m Pegel lassen mir da eigentlich keine wenigstens halbwegs vernünftige Möglichkeit...
> Dabei war das Wetter ganz nett, und morgen und übermorgen wird es total unnett...
> ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING!!


ICH AUCH!!!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Respekt für deinen Mut.
> Ist die Katze aus dem Haus, tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch.....


Das haste dir gedacht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die passt auf mich auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Die passt auf mich auf.



Dann bin ich beruhigt.
Hatte schon Angst, du wirst da übermütig.


----------



## MS aus G

So, den letzten passablen Tag, vorgestern, noch mal genutzt, um Maden zu baden!!!

Zwischenzeitlich war der Teich auch mal mit einer Eisdecke "bekleidet" aber vorgestern ging es dazu noch fast 2stellige Temperaturen! Mal schauen, ob das auch schon im Wasser angekommen war!?!

Nach den ersten 2h, eigentlich wie immer im Winter, nix, nicht mal einen Zupf!!! Dann wurde es dämmriger und gleich der erste Zupf, saß!




Klein aber fein!!! Davon gab es dann insgesamt 4st. und so langsam wurde es schwierig noch etwas zu erkennen, aber den einen Biss konnte ich noch erkennen! Mein Mitangler hatte schon zusammengepackt! 






Ein schöner Brassen kam dann noch zum Vorschein! 

Aufgrund des zwischenzeitlich doch kalten Wetters hatte ich mit so vielen Bissen eigentlich gar nicht gerechnet! Auch mein Mitangler konnte 3 der kleinen Rotaugen fangen und ein paar Bisse konnten auch nicht verwertet werden!!! 

Allen ein schönes WE und bleibt alle gesund!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Made90

Hey zusammen, ich melde mich seit langem auch mal wieder zu Wort  Ich wollte fragen ob sich hier Whip Experten tummeln welche mich vielleicht anschreiben könnten, ich tue mich ein bisschen schwer und wollte nicht den Beitrag hier mit meinen Fragen zuspamen


----------



## Professor Tinca

bubfesch schrieb:


> ich tue mich ein bisschen schwer und wollte nicht den Beitrag hier mit meinen Fragen zuspamen



Mach ruhig. Dafür ist das Forum ja da.
Worum geht es denn?


----------



## Minimax

bubfesch schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, ich melde mich seit langem auch mal wieder zu Wort  Ich wollte fragen ob sich hier Whip Experten tummeln welche mich vielleicht anschreiben könnten, ich tue mich ein bisschen schwer und wollte nicht den Beitrag hier mit meinen Fragen zuspamen


Lieber Bubfesch, es gibt diese Experten hier (ich bin keiner davon), whip angeln ist Friedfischangeln und das ist der Freidfischstammtisch. Stell Deine Fragen, hier wirst Du geholfen und für uns alle ists lehrreich und interessant


----------



## Made90

Dann mach ich das mal vielen Dank   Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr mal eine gute Whip Rute gönnen und bin dabei auf die Drennan Acolyte Whip sowie auf die Preston Whip gestoßen. Vielleicht besitzt ja einer von euch eines der Modelle ?  

Ich bin recht neu auf dem Gebiet was Kits usw angeht, und deshalb verstehe ich zb nicht dass bei der Acolyte ein zusätzliches Kit dabei ist was keine Hohlspitze hat sie aber PTFE Düsen mit dazu geben und sie mit Gummizug geangelt werden kann ? 

Was ich bis jetzt über beide Ruten herausgefunden habe würde ich vom Gefühl her mehr auf die Drennan gehen. Ich angele an einem großen Stausee wo ich mit allem an Fisch rechnen muss was es so gibt und diese Rute wie mir scheint mehr reserven hat als zb die Preston.  Außerdem wollte ich seit ich denken kann einmal eine Drennan Rute besitzen  Ich will dennoch objektiv sein und mich jetzt nicht rein durch Markennamen leiten lassen


----------



## rhinefisher

Äähh - bist Du dir sicher dass Du Whip und nicht Pole meinst?
Ne Whip ist für mich eigentlich immer ne Telerute die lang-lang gefischt wird.
Aber so ganz bin ich mit der Terminologie auch nicht vertraut.. .
Jetzt habe ich mir das Ding von Preston mal schnell angeschaut und bin verwirrt...
Sieht aber spannend aus.

PS: Habe jetzt mehr gelesen und bin nichtmehr verwirrt - system ist das Stichwort; die haben quasi ne 5m Telerute mit drei zusätzlichen Verlängerungsteilen und einer extra Spitze für Gummi ausgestattet.
Gute Idee..


----------



## Tricast

Hier einmal die Drennan:






Und hier noch eine Übersicht über den Markt.





__





						System Whip Drennan, Preston, Maver und Browning im Vergleich
					






					www.matchangler-shop.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Hatte Browning nicht schon vor Jahren mal eine Whip die durch aufstecken verlängert werden konnte. Also wo die Endteile steckbar waren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Made90

Ich habe schon alles an Infos recherchiert was ich finden konnte  Bei Matchangler steht dass man einen 2.3mm Gummi einbauen kann, muss es dann auch dieser Durchmesser sein oder darf der auch kleiner sein ?


----------



## Tricast

bubfesch schrieb:


> Ich habe schon alles an Infos recherchiert was ich finden konnte  Bei Matchangler steht dass man einen 2.3mm Gummi einbauen kann, muss es dann auch dieser Durchmesser sein oder darf der auch kleiner sein ?


Es steht dort "kann". Ich "kann" mit unserem Auto auch 170 fahren. Nur dicker wird dann wohl ein Problem und wenn Du dich für einen Gummi entscheidest, dann würde ich diese vorziehen:








						Daiwa Hydrolastic
					

SeriousFishing.com is a Premier Outfitter of Clothing, Tackle and Gear for Fly Fishing, Sea Fishing, Carp Fishing, Coarse Fishing, Bass Fishing, Game Fishing, and Predator Fishing. Low prices, with worldwide shipping.



					eu.seriousfishing.com
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

bubfesch schrieb:


> ... Ich angele an einem großen Stausee wo ich mit allem an Fisch rechnen muss was es so gibt und diese Rute wie mir scheint mehr reserven hat als zb die Preston.  Außerdem wollte ich seit ich denken kann einmal eine Drennan Rute besitzen  Ich will dennoch objektiv sein und mich jetzt nicht rein durch Markennamen leiten lassen



Das liest sich für mich eher wie ein Fall für eine „Pole”. Wenn in Deinem Gewässer richtig große Fische nicht selten sind würde ich wohl nicht mit einer normalen Whip antreten. Im _Normalfall_ wird eine Whip mit langer Montage und ohne „Gummi” gefischt.


----------



## Andal

Nach meinem rudimentären Stippverständnis fängt man mit einer echten Whip Kleinfische in großer Zahl. Für größere und Groß-Fische würde ich auch eher nach einer gestandenen Pole schauen. So mit Carpkit, Elastic und dem ganzen Pipapo.


----------



## Made90

Das stimmt schon, ich dachte dass die Stippe von Drennan recht flexibel ist. Ich hab es nicht auf Großfisch abgesehen aber wenn zb größere Brassen am Platz sind könnte ich dann mit Gummizug angeln. Mit einer richtigen Pole hab ich noch nie geangelt bisher nur mit Stippruten was mir immer großen Spaß bereitet hat, ich schätze die leichten und dünnen Ruten


----------



## Andal

bubfesch schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, ich dachte dass die Stippe von Drennan recht flexibel ist. Ich hab es nicht auf Großfisch abgesehen aber wenn zb größere Brassen am Platz sind könnte ich dann mit Gummizug angeln. Mit einer richtigen Pole hab ich noch nie geangelt bisher nur mit Stippruten was mir immer großen Spaß bereitet hat, ich schätze die leichten und dünnen Ruten


Irgendwo wirst du immer Abstriche machen müssen. Was zu sehr allroundig ist, wird sicher auch mit einer Zahl an faulen Kompromissen aufwarten können. Getreu dem Motto: Wer alles kann, der kann nichts wirklich richtig.

Aber ich bin auch wirklich nicht der Stippexperte!


----------



## Made90

Das stimmt, ich muss aber dazu sagen dass ich es nicht auf professionellem Niveau betreibe  Es wird bestimmt aber was geben was man verbessern kann aber das macht dieses Hobby gerade so spannend


----------



## Tricast

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe handelt es sich hier um eine 8m Rute die ich sowohl Lang/Lang als auch verkürzt angeln kann durch die steckbaren Handteile. Die Begrenzung auf 8m ist bestimmt dem Umstand des Überkopfwurfes geschuldet wie es bei einer Whip üblich ist. Ich finde die Idee sehr reizvoll! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Guten Abend Jungs,

an den wenigen bei uns noch befischbaren Stellen steht das Wasser leider immer noch, bzw. schon wieder zu hoch. Also wird es dieses Wochenende wieder nix werden. Jetzt wo ich endlich mal Erfolge beim Winterangeln erzielen konnte und der Kälte trotzen würde, macht mir das Hochwasser einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Dafür kam heute nach 12 Tagen endlich das Paket von angling direct. Komisch das es mal aus Deutschland kommt und dann wieder aus UK. Ein weiteres Paket hängt noch im Status Export. Im Moment wird es wohl keinen Sinn machen da zu bestellen...

Auf jeden Fall kam heute eine Fußplattform und eine passende Rutenablage für meinen Feederstuhl. Leider ist ohne dieses Teil der Einsatz von Feederarm und Ablage immer recht bewegungsanfällig und wackelig. Der erste Test zeigt, dass sich dies jetzt extrem verbessert hat. Da ich meistens eh mit dem Fahrradanhänger unterwegs bin ist mir das Zusatzgewicht recht egal. Wenn ich mit leichten Gepäck losziehe würde ich diesen Stuhl erst gar nicht mitnehmen.

Das ganze Ding macht auf jeden Fall einen sehr soliden und stabilen Eindruck. Schön ist, dass man das Teil wie eine Lade ausziehen kann und auch ganz abziehen kann ohne groß montieren zu müssen. Sollte irgendwann doch einmal noch eine Kiepe folgen ist dort das Podest kompatibel.

Schön gedacht aber in der Ausführung enttäuschend ist der Sidetray mit der Schublade darunter. Leider neigt diese dazu bei nur der geringsten Verkantung aus der Führung zu springen. Hier haben dann die montierten Alu Winkelstangen Abhilfe geschaffen. Für eine Firma wie Preston aber schon recht enttäuschend, dass man erst nachbasteln muss damit was gut funktioniert.

Ich freue mich jetzt auf den ersten Einsatz des Krempels und hoffe, dass alles hält was der erste Trockenlauf in der Garage verspricht.

Wünsche euch allen ein dickes Petri, wer sich raustraut oder kann und allen anderen ein schönes kuscheliges Wochenende.


----------



## Made90

Tricast schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe handelt es sich hier um eine 8m Rute die ich sowohl Lang/Lang als auch verkürzt angeln kann durch die steckbaren Handteile. Die Begrenzung auf 8m ist bestimmt dem Umstand des Überkopfwurfes geschuldet wie es bei einer Whip üblich ist. Ich finde die Idee sehr reizvoll!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Genau das ist es was mir so daran gefällt dass man flexibel ist


----------



## Tricast

Das sieht ja aus wie bei einem Profi-Angler, Fußpodest, Rutenablagen, Sidetray und Haltestange vor dem Sessel. Sehr hilfreich bei übermäßigen Alkoholgenuss.
Jedenfalls eine schöne Station.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der "Instant Sherpa" auf dem Markt - Tüte aufreissen und schon buckelt der los.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein sattes Petri heil zu Mario - fetzt, daß Du nach 2 ereignislosen Stunden nicht zusammengepackt hast, sondern durchgehalten hast und belohnt worden bist!

Glückwunsch auch an Dirk zum Feederchair-Fußpodest und dem anderen Zubehör! Bist Du ausschließlich mit Fahrradanhänger unterwegs oder dann und wann auch mit nem Wagen?


----------



## Andal

Frisch gefunden ... wenigstens optisch ein Aufheller zum traurigen Wetter.


----------



## rutilus69

Danke @Andal, das habe ich mir gleich auf die Playlist für heute gepackt. 
Der einzige Vorteil an dem aktuellen Wetter: Haus und Garten ruhen und man braucht keine wirkliche Ausrede um den Nachmittag faul auf dem Sofa mit einer schönen Tasse Tee und ein paar Angelvideos zu verbringen


----------



## Tikey0815

Moin die Herren, tja, jetzt muss ich frohen Mutes raus und Schnee schippen, die Bärin scharrt schon mit den Hufen   Aber von Paarshippen hält sie doch nix


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> *die Bärin *scharrt schon mit den Hufen



Streich ihr mal durch's Fell. Dann wird se ruhiger.


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren, tja, jetzt muss ich frohen Mutes raus und Schnee schippen


bin gerade auch damit fertig, muss jetzt erstmal gucken wo ich ein Sauerstoffzelt her bekomme, wohne jetzt 30 Jahre hier und habe heute soviel geschippt wie die letzten 30 J. zusammen 


Nachtrag: wie ich gerade erfahren habe:

meine Holde hat sich abgerollt und an der ganzen Verwandtschaft erst mal Bildchen geschickt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei uns hat es erst vor wenigen Minuten angefangen zu schneien, aber von der Notwendigkeit zu schippen oder gar zu "paarshippen" (das war echt der Burner am Morgen, @Tikey0815) sind wie noch meilenweit entfernt. Dann hoffen wir mal, dass das auch so bleibt.
@Andal: Danke für den Link! Den werde ich mir heute auch ansehen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Sei froh, hier geht nichts mehr. 30cm vor der Tür, hier mal ein Blick aus dem Fenster


----------



## Tobias85

Bei uns siehts ähnlich aus; Mein Vater und ich waren schon fast anderthalb Stunden draußen, wobei wir in der Zeit bei der älteren Nachbarin auch den Hof geräumt haben. Grad ne halbe Stunde fertig und wir könnten schon wieder, weil der Wind alles heranträgt und genau vor unserem Haus abläd. 

Allen Leidensgenossen frohes Schippen


----------



## Jason

Habe auch die erste Runde hinter mir. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Echt beeindruckend was da runter kommt, vielleicht geh ich ja mit der Multikombo raus und mach Wurfübungen   

Hier ist eine 3 Stufen Treppe drunter:





Und hier kunstvolle Tisch und Feuerschalen drappierungen:


----------



## kuttenkarl

fertig mit der schipperei, 15-20cm Schnee sind es bei uns. Der Wind ist ganz schön ekelig, aber dem Hund gefällt es draußen rumzutoben.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sei froh, hier geht nichts mehr. 30cm vor der Tür, hier mal ein Blick aus dem Fenster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365841


Bei euch soll es noch so richtig dicke kommen. Hast du noch genug Rollen zum reparieren? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Du weist doch, bin gerade bei den grauen Quicks bei, die werden im Moment generalüberholt. Und im Notfall ist da bestimmt noch was in den Kisten. Im Hintergrund, das sind meine Obstbäumchen, die stehen in Mörtelfässer, da kann man so schön die Schneehöhe sehen.


----------



## MS aus G

Habe auch gerade den 2. Durchgang beendet!!! 

Allen noch einen schönen, verschneiten Restsonntag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Bei euch soll es noch so richtig dicke kommen. Hast du noch genug Rollen zum reparieren?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Er meint bestimmt Klopapier Rollen


----------



## phirania

Hier hat auch die weiße Pest zugeschlagen....


----------



## rhinefisher

Das gefällt mir nicht.....


----------



## Minimax

Boah, hier ists auch ziemlich schattig. Eigentlich dachte ich gestern noch an eine kurze, sinnlose und tollkühne Stippvisite ans Flüsschen. Aber zum Glück hat mir Mrs. Minimax jegliche Angelaktivität aufgrund der Verkehrslage streng verboten.
So kann ich in der warmen Stube bleiben und muss trotzdem nicht das Gesicht vor Euch verlieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir nicht.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365889
> Anhang anzeigen 365891
> Anhang anzeigen 365890


Das ist ja ne Aussicht. 
Wohnst du im 30. Stockwerk oder hast du für die Fotos einen Hubschrauber gemietet?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, hier ists auch ziemlich schattig. Eigentlich dachte ich gestern noch an eine kurze, sinnlose und tollkühne Stippvisite ans Flüsschen. Aber zum Glück hat mir Mrs. Minimax jegliche Angelaktivität aufgrund der Verkehrslage streng verboten.
> So kann ich in der warmen Stube bleiben und muss trotzdem nicht das Gesicht vor Euch verlieren.



Nichts ist wichtiger im Leben als immer eine passende Ausrede parat zu haben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wohnst du im 30. Stockwerk oder hast du für die Fotos einen Hubschrauber gemietet?


22/23....
Gleiche Seite - aber im Sommer...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 22/23....
> Gleiche Seite - aber im Sommer...
> Anhang anzeigen 365897
> Anhang anzeigen 365898
> Anhang anzeigen 365899


da haste mit schippen ja nix am Kopp , für dich würde ich ja eine Ausnahme machen und du darfst gerne bei mir Schöppen du weiß ja wo ich wohne


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> da haste mit schippen ja nix am Kopp


Nee - dafür haben wir die Reinigungskolonne und Maschinen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hier liegt kein Schnee, bedingt durch Corona gibt es nicht mal Disco-Schnee.
Habt ihr denn keine beheizbaren Auffahrten!?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 22/23....
> Gleiche Seite - aber im Sommer...


Das wär nix für mich...was Fahrstühle angeht, bin ich nach einem, viele Jahre zurückliegenden, 6-stündigen Zwangsaufenthalt mit einer hysterischen Kommolitonin komplett traumatsiert und meide die Teile seitdem wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Wir hatten mal einen Termin, da mussten wir in der 28. Etage in einem Amsterdamer Hotel in die Dachbar. Ich war schweißgebadet, als ich oben ankam.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das wär nix für mich...was Fahrstühle angeht, bin ich nach einem, viele Jahre zurückliegenden, 6-stündigen Zwangsaufenthalt mit einer hysterischen Kommolitonin komplett traumatsiert und meide die Teile seitdem wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Wir hatten mal einen Termin, da mussten wir in der 28. Etage in einem Amsterdamer Hotel in die Dachbar. Ich war schweißgebadet, als ich oben ankam.


Hey, er kann aber die nasse Schnur lang lang auslegen und trocknen lassen


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das wär nix für mich...was Fahrstühle angeht


Tja - das nervt tatsächlich; man ist halt immer ne Weile unterwegs bis man unten ist... .
Aber steckengeblieben sind wir noch nie - alles eine Frage der regelmäßigen Wartung..


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hey, er kann aber die nasse Schnur lang lang auslegen und trocknen lassen



Das mache ich wirklich....
Meine Nachbarn wundert nix mehr!


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> 6-stündigen Zwangsaufenthalt mit einer hysterischen Kommolitonin komplett traumatsiert


_Fifty Shades of Grey ?   _


----------



## phirania

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hier liegt kein Schnee, bedingt durch Corona gibt es nicht mal Disco-Schnee.
> Habt ihr denn keine beheizbaren Auffahrten!?


Disco Schnee wird ja auch nicht geschippt,sondern geschnieft.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Thomas. schrieb:


> _Fifty Shades of Grey ?  _


Nö, leider nicht, dafür 120 Dezibel of Heulen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

phirania schrieb:


> Disco Schnee wird ja auch nicht geschippt,sondern geschnieft.....



Mit dem nötigen Kleingeld kann man das Zeug sicherlich auch schippen.
Aber nicht vergessen, wenn ihr das Koks mit zu viel Backpulver streckt, dann wachsen euch Muffins aus der Nase.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nö, leider nicht, dafür 120 Dezibel of Heulen!


Ich erinnere mich noch gut an eine rasante Karussellfahrt und wie ich die mich begleitende Dame mit Sätzen wie _"Ich glaube da hat sich gerade eine Mutter gelöst."_ oder aber _"Stell dir mal vor die Gondel reißt jetzt ab, wir kämen sicherlich erst im Nachbarort wieder runter." _aus der Fassung gebracht habe. Die anschließend spendierte Zuckerwatte konnte die Wogen nicht glätten und auch mit dem Knutschen war es nichts mehr.


----------



## Jason

Der Winter hat uns voll im Griff. Die kommenden Nächte sollen bis - 15 Grad werden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und unser Vereinsflüsschen ist auch am ruhen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab gerade 18 Schubkarren Schnee vor Missus Garage weggeräumt, nur damit die Garage aufgeht


----------



## kuttenkarl

2 Runde schippen beendet.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab gerade* 18 Schubkarren Schnee* vor Missus Garage weggeräumt,



Wat machst damit?
Verbrennen?


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat machst damit?
> Verbrennen?


Bewahr ich zum Gießen auf, Greta hat ja vor Trockenheit gewarnt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat machst damit?



Generell und auch wenn es eigentlich bekannt ist, man kann es gar nicht oft genug wiederholen.
*Keinen gelben Schnee essen! *


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir nicht.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365889
> Anhang anzeigen 365891
> Anhang anzeigen 365890


Wohnst du im 18. Stock...?


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab gerade 18 Schubkarren Schnee vor Missus Garage weggeräumt, nur damit die Garage aufgeht


Ich hoffe. dein Nachbar freut sich über die zusätzliche weiße Pracht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe. dein Nachbar freut sich über die zusätzliche weiße Pracht.


Na klar, der teil welcher zufällig seine Seite gefallen ist, wiege ich mit seinem Anteil auf, welchen ich heute für ihn von der Hofzufahrt geschippt hab   Auf ein Schnäppschen lasse ich mich aber trotzdem von ihm einladen


----------



## Tobias85

Mir ist beim Schippen der Schnee im Bart angeschmolzen und dann wieder zu kleinen Eisklumpen zusammengefroren...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wuemmehunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Das wär nix für mich...was Fahrstühle angeht, bin ich nach einem, viele Jahre zurückliegenden, 6-stündigen Zwangsaufenthalt mit einer hysterischen Kommolitonin komplett traumatsiert und meide die Teile seitdem wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, leider nicht, dafür 120 Dezibel of Heulen!
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Irgendwie müssen dir da leider 2 Fehler unterlaufen sein, der eine war das Studentisch unverzichtbare reichliche Futterüberlebenspack nicht dabei gehabt zu haben, der andere der Hinweis auf die evtl. allerallerletzte Gelegenheit ala "Der Untergang"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@all
Ich dachte, dieser Thread hätte das Fischefangen und Getackle zum Thema, und nicht den Test von Schneeräumern ...  

jedoch tw. sehr interessante Einblicke! 

und: weitermachen und weiterschippen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> Wohnst du im 18. Stock...?


Steht doch da - 22/23...


----------



## Slappy

Schnee ist schön. 
Bei uns ist nur Eis. Aber so richtig. Muss nachher noch zum Dienst. Das Auto ist aber komplett von Eis überzogen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Das Auto ist aber komplett von Eis überzogen.....



Spitzhacke oder Lötlampe.


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Steht doch da - 22/23...


Sorry, so weit war ich noch nicht...; ich stelle meine Fragen direkt beim Lesen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> Schnee ist schön.
> Bei uns ist nur Eis. Aber so richtig. Muss nachher noch zum Dienst. Das Auto ist aber komplett von Eis überzogen.....


Jep, hab ich mir die Arbeit gemacht, Missus ihre Garage frei zu machen, stellen wir nun fest, dass kein Audo durch den hohen Schnee vom Hof auf die Straße kommt  Ich hab ja Homeoffice, aber bei ihr und Sohnemann wird Knifflig.....vor allem weil Sohnemann zum Außeneinsatz aus NRW nach Niedersachsen muss


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> .vor allem weil Sohnemann zum Außeneinsatz aus NRW nach Niedersachsen muss



Fällt aus.
Gegen höhere Gewalt kommt man nicht an.
Und die eigene Gesundheit(bzw. das Leben) gefährden?


----------



## Tobias85

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> stellen wir nun fest, dass kein Audo durch den hohen Schnee vom Hof auf die Straße kommt


Weiter schippen?  Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Stichweg, hier wird eigentlich nie geräumt. Damit alle zur Arbeit kommen, schippen wir und die Nachbarn standardmäßig den ganzen 4m breiten weg frei, jeder auf seiner Grundstückslänge. Naja, außer die alte Nachbarin, da helfen alle anderen aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schonmal an soetwas gedacht..?


----------



## phirania

Noch besser.


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiv5vaWpdjuAhURnhQKHZXbBEAQFjAHegQIAhAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmortarinvestments.eu%2Fde%2Fcatalog%2FonStock%2Fvt-34-recovery-tank&usg=AOvVaw0Gyz-_MSMF_xhYuSHGJohn


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schonmal an soetwas gedacht..?


Dafür müsste erstmal ein Fendt her


----------



## Casso

Bei uns im Baugebiet kam heute Nacht - und eigentlich noch immer - ordentlich was runter. Wir liegen so zwischen 30 und 60cm Neuschnee. Für die Kinder einfach super. Viele Sprösslinge aus der Nachbarschaft sind so jung, dass sie noch nie in ihrem Leben Schnee gesehen haben. Dementsprechend oft hat man auch die Väter heute angetroffen. Das Schneeschieben habe ich mir gespart weil die Firma ohnehin zu hat. Meine Frau und ich haben dementsprechend frei und da unser Pflaster noch fehlt, juckt es mich nicht. 

Dennoch hat sich hier heute niemand von der Gemeinde mal blicken lassen. Weder Hauptstraße noch Baugebiet ist geräumt. Dementsprechend haben wir es selber mit einem Radlader gemacht. War ganz cool für die Kinder und geholfen hat es auch. Ich bin trotzdem zu Hause geblieben. Hatte heute ja wenigstens einen Grund.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Weiter schippen?  Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Stichweg, hier wird eigentlich nie geräumt. Damit alle zur Arbeit kommen, schippen wir und die Nachbarn standardmäßig den ganzen 4m breiten weg frei, jeder auf seiner Grundstückslänge. Naja, außer die alte Nachbarin, da helfen alle anderen aus.


So habe ich das auch, plus zeitweise 1 Woche Straßendienst. 
Diesmal bis zum 7.02., heute nacht soll hier auch ein paar Stunden richtig deftig Schnee kommen, bisher alles nur recht starker Regen die Woche gewesen, also das passt ja mal richtig gut für morgen früh!


----------



## Andal

Mein ehemaliger Vermieter in Ruhpolding meinte: "Schnee g'scheert werd, wenn's aufg'hört hat zum schneib'n!" - Und recht hatte er. Die Arbeit bleibt die Gleichen nur vom Ergebnis hat man länger!

Bei uns am Mittelrhein liegt kein Millimeter und ob's eisig ist, oder nicht, juckt mich nicht die Bohne. Es ist Winter und der vergeht auch wieder.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Weiter schippen?  Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Stichweg, hier wird eigentlich nie geräumt. Damit alle zur Arbeit kommen, schippen wir und die Nachbarn standardmäßig den ganzen 4m breiten weg frei, jeder auf seiner Grundstückslänge. Naja, außer die alte Nachbarin, da helfen alle anderen aus.


Haha, ich habs mir einfach gemacht, hab mit Fun und Schwung den kleinen Picanto meiner Missus durch den Schneehof bugsiert und konnte ihn an der einigermaßen geräumten Hauptstraße einparken   Ich hatte Fun, weil ich sowieso schon immer gern im Schnee gefahren bin und für meine Frau bin ich der Held, Win Win Situation 
Der nächste Tackle Deal ist genehmigt


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Mein ehemaliger Vermieter in Ruhpolding meinte: "Schnee g'scheert werd, wenn's aufg'hört hat zum schneib'n!" - Und recht hatte er. Die Arbeit bleibt die Gleichen nur vom Ergebnis hat man länger!


Aber der Rücken dankts, wenn man mehrfach kleine Portionen locker vor sich herschiebt, statt sich mit Gewalt durch 40cm zu pflügen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Fun, weil ich sowieso schon immer gern im Schnee gefahren bin und für meine Frau bin ich der Held, Win Win Situation
> Der nächste Tackle Deal ist genehmigt


Super, so kommt man mit etwas nachdenken mehrfach zum Ziel und überdies zu dem einzig wahren Heldentum - vor dem Weibe!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber der Rücken dankts, wenn man mehrfach kleine Portionen locker vor sich herschiebt, statt sich mit Gewalt durch 40cm zu pflügen.


Ich mag kurze Zeit und kleinere Flächen sogar sehr gerne morgens vor dem Frühstück zum Frühsport, so 10min eben.
Da hat sogar meine Frau in echtem Paarschipping wirklich immer gerne mitgemacht, aber auch nur mit Spaß, was eben so drin war.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber der Rücken dankts, wenn man mehrfach kleine Portionen locker vor sich herschiebt, statt sich mit Gewalt durch 40cm zu pflügen.


Das ist auch wieder abhängig von der Ausrüstung. Der Alpenbewohner ist da etwas besser aufgestellt, als der Bewohner von Gegenden, in denen es alle 40 Jahre mal etwas Schnee hat.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch wieder abhängig von der Ausrüstung. Der Alpenbewohner ist da etwas besser aufgestellt, als der Bewohner von Gegenden, in denen es alle 40 Jahre mal etwas Schnee hat.


Touché


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Höre ich da von euch ein mi mi  mi ???
Schnee alle 5 Jahre mal ???

Leute was müssten wir als Ostbayern da sagen wegen dem bissl Schnee, gut wir haben über Nacht gerade mal 2cm  bekommen.
Am Samstagabend gab es bei uns statt Schnee *Regen mit Sahara Staub*.....die Autos sahen am Sonntagmorgen auch entsprechend aus.

Samstag und gestern war ich auf jedenfall am Wasser trotz Hochwasser.
Samstag gabs 6 Karpfen und ne Güster.......der größte warn Schuppi mit 65cm.
Gestern gabs dann 4 Stück von diesen Burschen hier:











Einer ging leider noch ab und 2 konnte ich ned haken. Der kleine Karpfen mit 4 pfd machte noch den Abschluß.
Das Wasser ist bei uns schon wider am fallen, von Samstag auf Sonntag um ca. 7cm.

War recht schöne zwei Tage am Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zu den Winterfischen @dawurzelsepp ! 

Ich würde auch gern mal wieder angeln aber es ist alles zugefroren und aktuell hab ich -12 Grad hier.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hier sind es - 7 und so sieht unsere Straße aus mit dem Auto vom Nachbarn. Ich bleibe liegen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier sind es - 7 und so sieht unsere Straße aus mit dem Auto vom Nachbarn. Ich bleibe liegen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365983


Also ein bissl Frühsport würde Dir sicher gut zu Gesicht stehen


----------



## Hecht100+

Sport ist Mord, es reicht das ich noch 80 Meter Bürgersteig vor mir liegen habe. Bring aber sowie nichts, Wetterbericht sagt Schneefall den ganzen Tag noch.


----------



## Slappy

Ausserdem läuft es sich auf richtigem Schnee eh am besten


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei uns sind es garnichtmal die 5cm Schnee.
Die darunterliegende massive Eisschicht ist das Problem - alles glatt wie ein Spiegel.
Ich will ans Wasser und ANGELN..!
@dawurzelsepp - Du ahnst nicht wie sehr ich beneide...
Ganz dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen!


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, ich hab gestern meine große Styro-Box mit den Maden und Würmern für eine Nacht aus dem Garten ins Haus geholt. Hatte Angst, dass mir die Köder doch einfrieren, wenn sie mehrere Tage bei deutlich unter Null Grad stehen.

Meint ihr, ein herzhaftes "Tobias?! Hier laufen Maden auf dem Flur...!" ist ein Zeichen wohlwollender Anerkennung dieser Aktion?

Euer grübelnder Tobias...


----------



## Tobias85

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Höre ich da von euch ein mi mi  mi ???
> Schnee alle 5 Jahre mal ???
> 
> Leute was müssten wir als Ostbayern da sagen wegen dem bissl Schnee, gut wir haben über Nacht gerade mal 2cm  bekommen.
> Am Samstagabend gab es bei uns statt Schnee *Regen mit Sahara Staub*.....die Autos sahen am Sonntagmorgen auch entsprechend aus.
> 
> Samstag und gestern war ich auf jedenfall am Wasser trotz Hochwasser.
> Samstag gabs 6 Karpfen und ne Güster.......der größte warn Schuppi mit 65cm.
> Gestern gabs dann 4 Stück von diesen Burschen hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365979
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365980
> 
> 
> Einer ging leider noch ab und 2 konnte ich ned haken. Der kleine Karpfen mit 4 pfd machte noch den Abschluß.
> Das Wasser ist bei uns schon wider am fallen, von Samstag auf Sonntag um ca. 7cm.
> 
> War recht schöne zwei Tage am Wasser.


Ein ganz großes Petri zu den beachtenswerten Winter-Giebeln und auch den restlichen Fischen deines Wochenendes!


----------



## Jason

Und es schneit und schneit und schneit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





@dawurzelsepp Alle Achtung und Petri Heil. Liegt bei dir kein Schnee? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Jason

Schnee liegt erst sein gestern Abend (2-3cm), nachmittags bin ich bei +2C kalten Nieselregen am Wasser gestanden.
Daheim angekommen ist das Thermometer auf 0,5 gefallen und wenig später auf glatte 0°C
Bei aktuellen 0,8°C schmilzt das ganze auch schon wider leicht weg.

Wie schon geschrieben meistens erwischts nur immer uns im Süden und Mitte/Norden bekommt nichts ab. 
Freut euch über die weiße Pracht, die Kinder tuns auf jedenfall.


----------



## Skott

@Jason 

Bei deinen Holzvorräten brauchst du aber keine Angst vor einem Stromausfall haben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ein herzhaftes "Tobias?! Hier laufen Maden auf dem Flur...!" ist ein Zeichen wohlwollender Anerkennung dieser Aktion?


Ich hoffe und drücke  , du musst dir in Folge der Aktion nicht eine neue Behausung suchen ...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@dawurzelsepp: Josef, das war ja ein eindrucksvolles Winterangelwochenende bei Dir. Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Auf das das Wasser noch etwas auf bleibt, bei Dir. Bei uns ist angesichts der sehr winterlichen Bedingungen an Angeln aktuell nicht zu denken.


----------



## Casso

Petri zu den Fischen! Zwei schöne Exemplare! 

Ich habe heute erstmal unsere Autos komplett befreit. Morgen muss ich einmal 40km zur Arbeit fahren um 14 Paletten Gartenmöbel anzunehmen und dann um 19 Uhr wieder die 40km zurück. Dann ist erstmal wieder frei. Wie lange weiß ich noch nicht. Das entscheidet die Angela ja am Mittwoch. Heute musste ich den halben Vormittag damit verbringen die Autos und die Einfahrt von Schnee zu befreien und die andere Zeit habe ich mit dem Räumdienst telefoniert. Das wird spannend morgen. Mal schauen ob das Fahrverboht für den  Landkreis Osnabrück noch ausgeweitet wird. Endet heute Nacht um 24 Uhr. 

Aaaaber da ich ja auch die neuen Angelpapiere und etwas Freizeit habe, wollte ich die Tage auch mal ans Wasser. Gegen das Wetter habe ich soweit nichts und einfach mal ein wenig am Wasser sein ist auch gut für die Seele. Mal schauen, vielleicht schnapp ich mir unsere Töchter und schleife die mit. Die haben auch immer Spaß daran. Und sind (zum Glück) richtige Outdoor-Kids!


----------



## Minimax

Wow, Petri lieber @dawurzelsepp zu den schönen Giebeln und natürlich zu den Karpfen plus Dickschiff! Bemerkenswert in diesen Tagen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri Dank euch allen.
Man muss dazusagen das es bei Hochwasser nicht leicht ist die Stellen zu finden wo die Fische auch stehen. Mit steigenden Wasserstand gehen sie zwar aus der Strömung in ruhigere Bereiche aber nicht alle Stellen sind dann auch befischbar. Wo ich gestern stand war am Samstag noch Wasser, die Wiesen und Wege sind ja z.T voller Wasser. An der Stelle wo am Samstag die Karpfen standen war am Sonntag tote Hose. 
Keine leichte Fischerei aktuell. Spätestens die nächsten Tage ist sowieso wider alles zugefroren da geht dann nichts mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aber dass du typische Sommerfische jetzt im tiefsten Winter fängst, das ist schon sehr klasse!


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei meinen neuen Ali-Stippen war auch etwas Zubehör dabei.
Was ich ganz witzig finde, und so noch nie gesehen habe, ist dieses kleine Kunststoffröhrchen, auf welches Wickelblei gewickelt wird - garnicht so dumm.. .
Ebenfalls ganz nett sind die dicken Gummiringe zum ablegen der Rute auf ebenen Flächen.
Eher irritierend finde ich die Zweihaken Montage.. .
In der grösseren Tüte sind Pellets, von denen die Hälfte mit Gummi bestückt ist.
Das Röllchen ist Griffband.
Zu jeder Rute gab es auch eine Ersatzspitze und ein Stretchfutteral.
Eigentlich ganz schön..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich weiß ja nicht genau was für seltsame Sachen die lieben Japanesen und Chinausen da so machen,
aber irgendwie schaut mir das alles mehr nach verkappten Samurai-Schwertern, Kendo-Schlagstöckern und Attila-Peitschen aus,
als denn nach klassischem Angelgerät. 

Der Doppelhaken ist schon bei Tim und Struppi der Burner zur Nahkampfsicherung!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Es reicht mir mit dem   Schnee, heute 4h nur geschippt und das Zeug mit der Karre abgefahren. Bin jetzt kreuzlahm und muß das Sofa hüten.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rhinefisher

When Edo meets Goby... .
Vielleicht habe ich eine neue Aufgabe gefunden; es kreisen ernsthafte Gedanken in meiner ansonsten doch recht hohlen Birne, den ersten Düsseldorfer Edo-Goby Club zu gründen...
Wozu haben wir hier tausende Japanesen..?
Gerade arbeite ich am ersten Butt...ähh..Gobylöffel


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jetzt wissen wir's, wer das mit den Grundeln hier war ...
das war schlichtweg die Schaffung neuer japanischer Kulturgründe nach altem Vorbild 
soll noch mal jemand auf die Grundeln schimpfen!

Und das wahre Angeln des Meisters fängt zweihändig bzw. zweirütig an


----------



## Thomas.

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Es reicht mir mit dem   Schnee, heute 4h nur geschippt und das Zeug mit der Karre abgefahren. Bin jetzt kreuzlahm und muß das Sofa hüten.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


nur 3h aber ich habe mir auch was am Kreuz geholt, und jetzt gerade musste ich meiner Tochter helfen, die hat sich mit ihrem alten Automatik festgefahren, Papp auf für heute


----------



## Hecht100+

Die ganze Nachbarschaft hat wie verrückt geschüppt den ganzen Nachmittag. Und als sie fertig waren hat es noch 20 Minuten gedauert, bis der Schaufellader der Stadt kam und die Straße komplett freigeräumt hat. Ich liebe meinen Sessel und das ich sitzen geblieben bin.


----------



## Jason

Da es hier im Ükel "kaum" einen Bericht übers angeln gibt, ,@dawurzelsepp wohnt ja in einer zur Zeit milden Gegend und hat einen tollen Bericht  abgeliefert, ist das Schneechaos ein lückenfüllendes Thema. 
Bei uns ist es schon wieder am schneien und ich weiß nicht mehr, wohin mit den Schneemassen. Bei meinen Schwiegereltern muss ich auch schippen und der Rücken schmerzt. Bei uns im Ort wird kaum Schnee geräumt und einmal hab ich mich festgerammelt, so das mich ein Schlepper rausziehen musste. Was soll es, da müssen wir durch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Was mich freut ist, dass die Tage wieder merklich länger werden, es ist Licht in Sicht und die Kälte geht auch bald wieder weg


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wir hatten gerade eben erst Anfang Februar den uralten Feiertag *Imbolc* (aka überchristianisiert als Lichtmess),
der ist nicht umsonst da gelegt.


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was mich freut ist, dass die Tage wieder merklich länger werden, es ist Licht in Sicht und die Kälte geht auch bald wieder weg


Oh ja. Der Tag wird kommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Schnee hat den Vorteil, dass er bei mehr als 0°C schmilzt, weggeht, versickert und futsch ist. Warum also die sinnlose Hektik? Alles geht seinen Gang - panta rei.


----------



## Tobias85

Tja, hier siehts auch nicht viel anders aus. Einerseits freue ich mich zwar über die Schneelandschaft, aber mein Rücken mag auch nicht mehr. In ein paar Stunden ist der Spuk hier aber eh vorbei. Daher lass ich den Schnee heute Schnee sein, schiebe morgen früh noch ein letztes mal und erfreue mich dann an der weißen Pracht.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil, lieber @dawurzelsepp , zu Deinen sehr beachtlichen Winterfängen!

@rhinefisher - die Posen der Ali-Stippen kenne ich nur aus den entsprechenden Anzeigen. Die sehen ganz interessant aus, sehr sensibel.

An alle Schneeschipper: paßt auf Eure Rücken auf. Hier ist sehr wenig Schnee gefallen, nicht der Rede wert. Aber es weht (wehte) ein wirklich eisiger, sehr unangenehm scharfer Ostwind.
Es waren außergewöhnlich viele Kormorane im Stadthafen zu sehen - den Grund dafür kenne ich nicht. Seltsam. Vielleicht sind alle anderen Ausweichgewässer zugefroren.


----------



## Andal

geomas schrieb:


> Es waren außergewöhnlich viele Kormorane im Stadthafen zu sehen - den Grund dafür kenne ich nicht. Seltsam. Vielleicht sind alle anderen Ausweichgewässer zugefroren.


Take your gun and count to zero!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> When Edo meets Goby... .
> Vielleicht habe ich eine neue Aufgabe gefunden; es kreisen ernsthafte Gedanken in meiner ansonsten doch recht hohlen Birne, den ersten Düsseldorfer Edo-Goby Club zu gründen...
> Wozu haben wir hier tausende Japanesen..?
> Gerade arbeite ich am ersten Butt...ähh..Gobylöffel



Weil wir bei diesem Thema grad sind:
Letztes Jahr hab ich so eine Rute mit passenden Rutenhalter geschenkt bekommen die könnte man mal testen.
Einzige bedenken hab ich das mir da mal ein Karpfen einsteigt. Diese Tenkara Ruten sind ja schon sehr lang und weich.......das könnte was werden.
Monstergiebel auf Tenkara 

Ach ja diese Nacht ist 1 cm Schnee dazugekommen  bei -4°C


----------



## Tokka

Tokka schrieb:


> Die 930 Sphere ist wohl bis auf weiteres ausverkauft. Kennt jemand die
> Daiwa 19 Team Daiwa Match 3012 QD?​Oder hat hat noch jemand einen Tipp für eine feine light Feederrute?
> Zu Lockdwown und Brexit-Zeiten ist der richtige Tacklekauf ohne „Anfassen“ zu können, nicht einfach...


Die Daiwa TDM 3012QD ist  angekommen. Ich bin sehr begeistert vom ruhigen Lauf und  vom gesamten Design. Tolles Röllchen. Freue mich auf den ersten Einsatz…


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Tokka
Ist das diese?


			https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/d/a/daiwa-19-tdm.jpg
		


Kannst du mal bei nächster Gelegenheit ein Foto der Unterseite der abgenommenen Spule zusammen mit der Achse machen?

Also dass man in die Spule von unten gut reingucken kann und die Aufnahme sieht, sowie die aus dem Rotor herausragende Achse.
Geht mir um die Bauart der Spulenaufnahme.

Mit der leichteren Spule und der schwereren Kurbel ist wieder das übliche Gewicht angegeben.





						DAIWA Deutschland - Matchrollen / Feederrollen - TDM QD - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de


----------



## hester

Bitte schön:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Bitte schön:



Cool, das ist super so! 

Ist die ganz einfache normale (u. günstige) Aufnahme der Daiwa LT, ala Legalis LT oder Exceler LT, ohne trallala oder Kugellager.
Daher müsste auf diese alte Daiwa Gr. 3000 Hardbody nun die neue Daiwa Gr. 5000 LT passen, falls man E-Spulen sucht.
Auch das schnelle Gewinde sieht passend aus!

Ich kenne aber bisher nur en' total-detail die alten Hardbody-Größen 2000 2500 3000 3500 4000 und die neuen LT-Größen (ala Shimano!) 2500 3000.
(In dem LT Thread steht eine genauere Tabelle drin)

Die Bremskraftangabe mit den 12kg sollte man auch schnell als grober Werbeunfug vergessen bzw. etwas aufpassen, der Bügelarm aus Kunststoff ist für die 5kg Klasse gemacht und nicht mehr, das tut der auch gut!
Ist wie Reifen für 240km/h auf einen Kleinwagen mit maximal erreichbaren 120km/h aufziehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist wie Reifen für 240km/h auf einen Kleinwagen mit maximal erreichbaren 120km/h aufziehen



Das macht man doch damit man im Zweifel auch von einem Porsche zügig abgeschleppt werden darf.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dann braucht man auch noch auf allen Rädern die doppelten innenbelüfteten großen Racing Scheibenbremsen mit besonders schnellem Hochdruck-Bremskraftverstärker,
im VW Käfer oder Trabbi ...


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Einzige bedenken hab ich das mir da mal ein Karpfen einsteigt. Diese Tenkara Ruten sind ja schon sehr lang und weich.......das könnte was werden.
> Monstergiebel auf Tenkara


Da würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen - die heutigen Whips sind enorm stabil und verkraften auch grössere Fische.
Ich habe z.B. diese hier in 450cm; super leicht und toll verarbeitet
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001140226332.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e804c4ddhtIt0
Für 15€ eine sehr nette Rute zum Kleinfischfang oder fürs Tenkara, nur darf man halt nix Schnelles erwarten.
Jedenfalls um Klassen besser als Alles was man für diese Kohle hier im Laden bekommt.
Das gilt übrigens auch für diesen Lämmerschwanz... .








						US $19.88 55% OFF|Teleskop Angeln Rodbag Meer Angelruten Feeder Rod Ultra Light Spinning Karpfen Angelruten Abdeckung Guss Stange Locken Angelrute|Angelruten|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen - die heutigen Whips sind enorm stabil und verkraften auch grössere Fische.
> Ich habe z.B. diese hier in 450cm; super leicht und toll verarbeitet
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001140226332.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e804c4ddhtIt0
> Für 15€ eine sehr nette Rute zum Kleinfischfang oder fürs Tenkara, nur darf man halt nix Schnelles erwarten.
> Jedenfalls um Klassen besser als Alles was man für diese Kohle hier im Laden bekommt.
> Das gilt übrigens auch für diesen Lämmerschwanz... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US $19.88 55% OFF|Teleskop Angeln Rodbag Meer Angelruten Feeder Rod Ultra Light Spinning Karpfen Angelruten Abdeckung Guss Stange Locken Angelrute|Angelruten|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366054
> Anhang anzeigen 366055
> Anhang anzeigen 366056


Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich kleinwüchsige Asiaten in hektisch-wildem Herumgezerre mit einem Satzkarpfen... und daneben einen gestandenen europäischen Angler in gleicher Lage, der gemütlich mit der freien Hand eine Zigarette dreht und beiläufig fragt, ob die Grillkohle schon "weiss" ist. 

Ich liebe diese YT Filmchen mit den zarten Tümpel-Akrobaten!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> [Bei uns ist angesichts der sehr winterlichen Bedingungen an Angeln aktuell nicht zu denken.




Psst...psst...hey Wuemme....
*Die Fromme Helene Ist Auf Dem Weg Zum Guten Onkel, *ich wiederhole:* Die Fromme Helene Ist Auf Dem Weg Zum Guten Onkel.*.
Lief alles wie am Schnürchen, Du weisst was ich meine, alles klar? Knick-knack, zwinkerzwinker..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute sind mir die Saukälte und gefrorene Seen egal Jungs. Es gibt noch Wellen an der Donau. Dazu ein wenig Elefantensaft und der Tag wird toll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Glückwunsch zum wie auch immer Jubiläum, lieber Andi!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Es ist Beziehungs-Jahrestag(nicht zu verwechseln Hochzeitstag).
Weibchen merken sich sowas ja über Jahre.
Wenn es nicht regelmäßig dann immer seltene Köstlichkeiten gäbe, hätte ich das bestimmt schon vergessen inzwischen.

PS: Der Elefantensaft ist echt lecker und .....magen.......leber....ääähhhhh.......herzerwärmend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist Beziehungs-Jahrestag(nicht zu verwechseln Hochzeitstag).
> Weibchen merken sich sowas ja über Jahre.
> Wenn es nicht regelmäßig dann immer seltene Köstlichkeiten gäbe, hätte ich das bestimmt schon vergessen inzwischen.
> 
> PS: Der Elefantensaft ist echt lecker und .....magen.......leber....ääähhhhh.......herzerwärmend.


Jupp, sehr gut so!

Ich habe es recht gut getroffen, es war der Tag nach ihrem Geburtstag, also ein Doppel-Marker!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe es recht gut getroffen, es war der Tag nach ihrem Geburtstag




Das ist leicht zu merken.
Bei mir war es sonst immer etwa nach Döbel Nr. 38 des laufenden Jahres.
Diesmal ist noch vor Döbel Nr. 1. 
Da muss man ja durcheinander kommen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist leicht zu merken.
> Bei mir war es sonst immer etwa nach Döbel Nr. 38 des laufenden Jahres.
> Diesmal ist noch vor Döbel Nr. 1.
> Da muss man ja durcheinander kommen.



Das kann nur an deiner mangelnden Angelzeit liegen


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das kann nur an deiner mangelnden Angelzeit liegen



Jupp.
Erst war Renovierung dann Frost. Nur angeln war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wie viele Fläschchen muss ich davon wohl trinken, um einen Schwarm Elefanten zu retten..........hicks....burps....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie viele Fläschchen muss ich davon wohl trinken, um einen Schwarm Elefanten zu retten..........hicks....burps....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366130


Solange, bis du einen richtig langen Rüssel hast, dafür ist der doch gemacht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Solange, bis du einen richtig langen Rüssel hast, dafür ist der doch gemacht!



Den langen Rüssel hab ich gefunden. Das ging ja schnell.  
Aber ob die Elefanten mich deshalb als Kumpel akzeptieren?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Doch doch, das ist richtig und wichtig, für die Elefanten-Empathie sozusagen ... 

Genauso wie die großen Wassersäuger Wale sind das ja (allermeist) sehr nette Tiere, die sogar was für menschlichen Quatsch, Unsinn und Unterhaltung über haben!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist Beziehungs-Jahrestag(nicht zu verwechseln Hochzeitstag).
> Weibchen merken sich sowas ja über Jahre.
> Wenn es nicht regelmäßig dann immer seltene Köstlichkeiten gäbe, hätte ich das bestimmt schon vergessen inzwischen.
> 
> PS: Der Elefantensaft ist echt lecker und .....magen.......leber....ääähhhhh.......herzerwärmend.



Meine Glückwünsche, auch zur Wahl des Getränkes.

Dieser ebenfalls köstliche Elefantensaft löscht das Elefantengedächtnis über kurz oder lang wohl eher aus.
Deine holde Dame wäre sicherlich ebenfalls nicht gerade angetan, von einer feierlichen Stiege dieses kräftigen Trunkes.
Vielleicht aber ja zum nächsten Jahrestag?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Diesen Elefantensaft gibt es noch mit ein paar Umdrehungen mehr.
Sozusagen der Nitro Express* unter den Bieren. 







*Nitro Express 700 / (Anti) Elephant Gun


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn man bei solch' Kälte oder ähnlichen Gelegenheiten daraus (dem 7.5) mit min. 1 Dose p.Person einen heißen Hopfentee köchelt, ist die Matraze quasi sicher die nächste Station!


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diesen Elefantensaft gibt es noch mit ein paar Umdrehungen mehr.
> Sozusagen der Nitro Express* unter den Bieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366133
> 
> 
> 
> *Nitro Express 700 / (Anti) Elephant Gun



Von dem Zeug habe ich mal dermaßen gekotzt, dass der Pegel des Doubs um mindestens 10cm gestiegen ist und am nächsten Vormittag der halbe Campingplatz vorbeischaute und mir Aspirin angeboten hat...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Von dem Zeug habe ich mal dermaßen gekotzt, dass der Pegel des Doubs um mindestens 10cm gestiegen ist und an nächsten Vormittag der halbe Campingplatz vorbeischaute und mir Aspirin angeboten hat...



Von der gerade noch "zivilen" Variante dieses Elefantenbieres hatten wir bei uns im Dorf einmal einen echten Liebhaber. Er war von Geburt an leider etwas hinter den Möglichkeiten anderer Menschen geblieben, für eine Mofa-Pappe hatte es aber dann doch gereicht.

Mit dem Mofa ging es gerne in den Nachbarort, zur Imbissbude bzw. zum örtlichen Trinkertreff. Als Wegbier hatte er stets eine Dose Elefantenbier auf der Faust, welche nach Leerung gerne im Straßengraben landete. Beim alljährlichen dörflichen Müllsammeln haben wir so manche leere Dose aus dem Gebüsch gezogen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

heute lag ein kleines Kunstwerk in meinem Briefkasten. Jason hat mir eine seiner wunderbaren Posen zukommen lassen. Ich bin verliebt ,
die Pose ist ein Traum aus Schilfrohr und Bambus. Danke Jason du bist ein Künstler.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> heute lag ein kleines Kunstwerk in meinem Briefkasten. Jason hat mir eine seiner wunderbaren Posen zukommen lassen. Ich bin verliebt ,
> die Pose ist ein Traum aus Schilfrohr und Bambus. Danke Jason du bist ein Künstler.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Ach du Schreck. DHL kann mit dem Wetter mithalten. Die Postautos sind bei uns mit Schneeketten unterwegs. bei dir wohl auch. Ein hoch auf die Gelben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

So'n Elephanten-Bier hat mich bei meinem ersten Westberlin-Besuch auch hart getroffen.

Die klügeren unter den alten Elefantenjägern haben übrigens mit teils zierlichen Gewehren die Dickhäuter gejagt, nicht mit den grotesken Nitro-Riesendingern.


----------



## Minimax

Ich muss die schöne Bier, Knarren und Großwildjagd Diskussion mal kurz für eine Warnung unterbrechen, entschuldigt bitte:

Liebe liebende Ükelbrüder,

der Blick auf den Kalender verrät: am Sonntag ist der 14. 2. also Tag der Erpressung durch die Floristengilde Valentinstag. Dieses Jahr ist es besonders gefährlich, zum einen weil der EInzelhandel geschlossen hat, zum anderen, weil der Tag ausgerechnet auf einen Sonntag fällt. Also schnell mal nach Feierabend bei TIffanies reinspazieren und nen Brilli kaufen wie sonst auch ist diesmal nicht. Und es gilt wie jedes Jahr Geschenkregel Nr.1: Obwohl für uns das alles das gleiche ist, wittert das schöne Geschlecht mit geheimnisvollen Spezialsinnen einen Blumenstrauss von der Tanke und eine Valentinskarte von der Lottoannahmestelle drei Meilen gegen den Wind. Da hilft dann auch kein Mongscherie mehr.

Vergesst also nicht, falls Eure Liebsten Wert darauf legen, rechtzeitig Eure diesbezüglichen Dispositionen zu treffen, um ihre Herzen zu erfreuen und lästigen Sanktionen und Diskussionen zu entgehen. Und nun weiter mit den wichtigen Dingen im Leben,

herzlich,
Euer
Minimax
(Der sich riesig über die eine oder andere Valentinskarte, gerne mit Fischmotiv, oder einen schönen Blumenstrauss von Fleurop freuen würde, just sayin´)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ein Gutschein für einmal den Müll rausbringen kommt immer prima an. Wer es besonders gut meint, der offeriert der Holden einmaliges Sitzpinkeln oder aber Lüften nach dem großen Geschäft. Liebesbekundungen lassen sich aktuell super im Schnee hinterlassen, wie ich kürzlich an anderer Stelle im AB sah.

Wo ein Valentinswille ist, da ist auch ein Valentinsweg, selbst am Sonntag und im dicksten Schneesturm.


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein Gutschein für einmal den Müll rausbringen kommt immer prima an. Wer es besonders gut meint, der offeriert der Holden einmaliges Sitzpinkeln oder aber Lüften nach dem großen Geschäft. Liebesbekundungen lassen sich aktuell super im Schnee hinterlassen, wie ich kürzlich an anderer Stelle im AB sah.


Wieso habe ich jetzt das Bild vom Müll aus dem Fenster werfenden Kerl vor Augen, der seine LAG hinterherjagt, um den Hof wieder aufzuklaren?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein Gutschein für einmal den Müll rausbringen kommt immer prima an. Wer es besonders gut meint, der offeriert der Holden einmaliges Sitzpinkeln oder aber Lüften nach dem großen Geschäft. Liebesbekundungen lassen sich aktuell super im Schnee hinterlassen, wie ich kürzlich an anderer Stelle im AB sah.
> 
> Wo ein Valentinswille ist, da ist auch ein Valentinsweg, selbst am Sonntag und im dicksten Schneesturm.



Ich bin raus, ich koch Mrs. Minimax was Leckeres das wir dann gemeinsam auf den Klinen geniessen können, sie freut sich schon und hat mich von Blumen- (Sie weiß das ich da ne Graupe bin) und Grußkartenpflichten entbunden. Einige von Euch kennen ihre handgeschöpften Karten, dieser Frau eine Kaufkarte zu überreichen, hiesse nicht Eulen nach Athen tragen, sondern dem interstellaren Arkonidischen Imperium eine Sylvesterrakete als Technologietransfer anzubieten.
Neinnein, ich mach ein Roastbeef ganz für uns zwei alleine, dünn geschnitten, etwas Obst... Das wird ein schöner Tag.

Oh, und übrigens, und endlich mal wieder ontopic:
Ich habe einer ganz besonderen Person, die ich wirklich liebe obwohl wir oft zanken- also mir selbst, ebenfalls eine kleine Valentinsfreude bereitet:
In dieser kalten Nacht ist ein Sperrgut-Paket der Herren Weckesser&Sohn zu mir auf dem Weg, und ich freue mich, mit dem Inhalt schabernack zu treiben. Ich werde Euch natürlich berichten....

Hg,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, ich koch Mrs. Minimax was Leckeres das wir dann gemeinsam auf den Klinen geniessen können, sie freut sich schon und hat mich von Blumen- (Sie weiß das ich da ne Graupe bin) und Grußkartenpflichten entbunden. Einige von Euch kennen ihre handgeschöpften Karten, dieser Frau eine Kaufkarte zu überreichen, hiesse nicht Eulen nach Athen tragen, sondern dem interstellaren Arkonidischen Imperium eine Sylvesterrakete als Technologietransfer anzubieten.
> Neinnein, ich mach ein Roastbeef ganz für uns zwei alleine, dünn geschnitten, etwas Obst... Das wird ein schöner Tag.
> 
> Oh, und übrigens, und endlich mal wieder ontopic:
> Ich habe einer ganz besonderen Person, die ich wirklich liebe obwohl wir oft zanken- also mir selbst, ebenfalls eine kleine Valentinsfreude bereitet:
> In dieser kalten Nacht ist ein Sperrgut-Paket der Herren Weckesser&Sohn zu mir auf dem Weg, und ich freue mich, mit dem Inhalt schabernack zu treiben. Ich werde Euch natürlich berichten....
> 
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Herrje, jetzt muss ich natürlich den ganzen Kram hervorholen und die Bestände an Verbrauchsmaterial überprüfen. Die Vorfreude ist grenzenlos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366154


Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was dies Gerät alles gebiert!


----------



## rutilus69

@Minimax es tut gut zu wissen, dass es Leidensgenossen gibt was die Karten angeht   
Das Gerät sieht spannend aus. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Basteln und ich bin auf die Ergebnisse sehr gespannt.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Das Gerät sieht spannend aus. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Basteln und ich bin auf die Ergebnisse sehr gespannt.


Lieber Nachbar,
mein Post war missverständlich formuliert:
Das Rutenwickel Gerät besitze ich schon lange, ich hab es nur aus dem Keller geholt, weil ich es jetzt bald wieder benötige:

In der Minimax Werft wird eine neue Rute auf Kiel gelegt, mögen die Götter ihr Fangglück in die Wiege legen. Projektname ist "Cinderella", ein Toast darauf!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Projektname ist "Cinderella"




Warum?
Fehlt da später ein Rollenschuh am Halter?


----------



## rustaweli

Wirklich von ganzem Herzen allerliebsten Dank @Jason für die wundervolle Pose und die Zeilen!  Hab sie schon stolz der Familie gezeigt, freue mich riesig und zähle die Tage bis es endlich zum See gehen kann!
Wenn da mal nicht die Kärpflein, Schleien, Rotaugen und Co schon aus Respekt beissen und mein Fangbuch zu Einträgen entfernt der Schneiderei kommt. 




Einfach nur schön und Purist, ABU so wie ich warten schon sehnsüchtig. 

Danke mein werter Ükel!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum?
> Fehlt da später ein Rollenschuh am Halter?


Nein, weil sie soo lighttouch (LT) leicht wird, dass sie von zwei weißen Mäusen gezogen werden kann


----------



## Minimax

@Professor Tinca @Tikey0815 
Na, weil Cinderella ne Arbeiterin in der heissen Küche ist, und ordentlich Dampf machen kann. Sie ist bescheiden und reinen Herzens, aber sie ist auch unter der Asche eine Fürstin und besitzt Grazie und Anmut.
Ausserdem musst ich nen eingängigen Projektnamen wählen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso.


Eben genau das nicht: Das Gif zeigt sehr deutlich die ...Besonderheiten.. des Vorgängermodells Minimax Mk III "SLB"  
Geplant ist eher das:


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca @Tikey0815
> Na, weil Cinderella ne Arbeiterin in der heissen Küche ist, und ordentlich Dampf machen kann. Sie ist bescheiden und reinen Herzens, aber sie ist auch unter der Asche eine Fürstin und besitzt Grazie und Anmut.
> Ausserdem musst ich nen eingängigen Projektnamen wählen.


Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt Minimax, bin schon gespannt auf Deine Vorstellung der Vollendung! 
Um mich anzuhängen und den Stammtisch auch weiter vom Alk hinweg zu bekommen - stehe auch in der Küche, wenn auch weit entfernt von einer Cinderella. Gleich werden Schnitzel gekloppt und ein passender Brotsalat angerichtet. Dazu noch gleich knapp 4kg Teig geknetet für frische WE Brötchen. Ab in den Kühlschrank und einfach portionsweise entnehmen. Bleibt bestimmt auch noch Teig für Pizza und Flammkuchen übrig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Geplant ist eher das:


Ob diese Warrior-Queen denn richtig gut kochen u. backen kann ,   oder Fische bereiten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dazu noch gleich knapp 4kg Teig geknetet für frische WE Brötchen. Ab in den Kühlschrank und einfach portionsweise entnehmen. Bleibt bestimmt auch noch Teig für Pizza und Flammkuchen übrig.


Mixt und bäckerst du selber, oder bist du nur geneigter Beobachter?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob diese Warrior-Queen denn richtig gut kochen kann ,   oder Fische bereiten?


Vermutlich nicht, aber will mans riskieren sich bei der übers Essen zu beschweren?


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mixt und bäckerst du selber, oder bist du nur geneigter Beobachter?


Mache alles selbst. Vom Teig, über das Schleifen bis hin zum Backen. Ob Brot, Brötchen, Pizza, Baguette usw. Da ist Frau aussen vor.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax, 
Rutenbau macht glücklich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Super @rustaweli , da finde ich ja einen gleichgesinnten.
Bei mir hapert es immer noch zu sehr an der Zeit, auch der Vorlaufzeit. Will ganz weg von den kaufbaren Fertiggebäcken.
Emanzipation von der Frau ist manchmal nicht leicht, immerhin war sie bisher ein gute Rezeptauskunft.


----------



## Tikey0815

Sorry, komm gerade nicht nach mit dem Lesen, muss meine Frau bestechen:


----------



## Hecht100+

Kollege @Tikey0815 , deine sadistische Ader ist größer als meine. Und das will was heißen.

Edit: es fehlen Sahne und Vanilleeis!!!


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kollege @Tikey0815 , deine sadistische Ader ist größer als meine. Und das will was heißen.
> 
> Edit: es fehlen Sahne und Vanilleeis!!!


Lieber Heiner, natürlemante gab es dazu Vanilleeis und Sahne   Für alles andere wäre ich geteert und gefedert worden 
Hat sie verdient, zur Zeit muss sie richtig Stunden kloppen im Büro


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sorry, komm gerade nicht nach mit dem Lesen, muss meine Frau bestechen:


Am interessantesten für uns Zuschauer ist ja die Frage , warum willst du sie bestechen?
Traumcombo gesichtet?


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Super @rustaweli , da finde ich ja einen gleichgesinnten.
> Bei mir hapert es immer noch zu sehr an der Zeit, auch der Vorlaufzeit. Will ganz weg von den kaufbaren Fertiggebäcken.
> Emanzipation von der Frau ist manchmal nicht leicht, immerhin war sie bisher ein gute Rezeptauskunft.


Weiß was Du meinst und ging mir auch so und ich ließ es immer wieder mal ruhen. Mittlerweile bin ich aber auf ein einfaches Grundrezept gestossen und mache mir keinen Kopf mehr mit extrem aufwändigen Mischungen oder Anleitungen. Teig machen dauert max ne Viertelstunde. Mehl, Salz, Wasser u Hefe. Nehme auch nur noch Pulver. Das gleich in Mengen und ab in den Kühlschrank. Tagelang drinnen ist kein Problem und nehme nur das was ich brauche heraus. Auch keine Backform oder so. Ob Weizen, Vollkorn, Dinkel, mit Kürbiskerne oder ohne. Aufgehen lassen, kurz schleifen und gut. Zumal 90% der Bäcker eh nur noch Industrieware nutzen. Kenne Dörfer mit Backhäusern wo sich immer die Frauen trafen und Brot machten/machen. Wird aber nach Infos wohl auch weniger. Schade! Hier mal ein einfaches Brot von mir, ohne Form gemacht. Echte Arbeitszeit mit Teig u schleifen ca 20 Minuten insgesamt. 




Der Family schmeckt es.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Am interessantesten für uns Zuschauer ist ja die Frage , warum willst du sie bestechen?
> Traumcombo gesichtet?


Grins, ich wollte ja nur prollen vor euch, aber jetzt wo du es sagst.....Ich liebäugele ja mit der Jenzi Artini Multi Rute in 3m fürs OCC


----------



## Minimax

Bestechen klingt so hässlich, und asymmetrisch- gerade in der Beziehung (dennoch goldig wie unausgesprochen der Fakt aufblitzt, das 'sie' die Legislative ist, die man eben bestechen muss)
Ich jedenfalls muss die Missus nicht bestechen, ich 'akkumuliere soziales Kapital'


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Grins, ich wollte ja nur prollen vor euch, aber jetzt wo du es sagst.....Ich liebäugele ja mit der Jenzi Artini Multi Rute in 3m fürs OCC


Super, einfach kaufen! 

Ich brauche  jemanden zum vergleichen (andere).


----------



## Finke20

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Edit: es fehlen Sahne und Vanilleeis!!!


 
Und es fehlt noch etwas Teig, die Waffel ist nicht perfekt . 
Der bräunungsgrad ist sehr gut.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sorry, komm gerade nicht nach mit dem Lesen, muss meine Frau bestechen:


Eisenkuchen ich


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich aber auf ein einfaches Grundrezept gestossen und mache mir keinen Kopf mehr


Klingt gut, nehm ich gerne via pm. 
Bin noch ganz am Anfang und bekomme regelmäßig nen Hals weil es nicht so klappt oder irgendwie umständlich ist


----------



## rustaweli

Waffeln, Teig, Brot, Brötchen hatten wir. Setzen wir weiter bei Cinderella an. 
Schnitzel vom Kalb, Pommes (leider aus Zeitgründen heut net selbst gemacht) und Brotsalat mit eigenem Brot, geschnitten und in Olivenöl geröstet.


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Klingt gut, nehm ich gerne via pm.
> Bin noch ganz am Anfang und bekomme regelmäßig nen Hals weil es nicht so klappt oder irgendwie umständlich ist


Bringe Kids samt lesen u schreibe später oder gleich morgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Waffeln, Teig, Brot, Brötchen hatten wir. Setzen wir weiter bei Cinderella an.
> Schnitzel vom Kalb, Pommes (leider aus Zeitgründen heut net selbst gemacht) und Brotsalat mit eigenem Brot, geschnitten und in Olivenöl geröstet.
> Anhang anzeigen 366217
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366218
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366219





Sieht gut aus.
Magst du dich noch mit ner Styroporkiste aufs Mofa setzen heute. Rusty?


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli kalbsschnizzel mitten in der Woche- Respekt, da läuft mir das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Zeig das mal ruhig den Schlemmerboardies im Kochthread, die rennen dann alle zum Kühlschrank!
Hg
Minimampf


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Klingt gut, nehm ich gerne via pm.
> Bin noch ganz am Anfang und bekomme regelmäßig nen Hals weil es nicht so klappt oder irgendwie umständlich ist


Ich bin auch sehr an dem ausführlichen Rezept interssiert...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich hab ja auch gekocht bzw. gebruzzelt und geschnetzelt vorhin, Schnitzel und Chinakohlsalat, aber irgendwie habe ich da keine eingebaute Beobachtungs- und Resultatkamera in der Küche  Fehlt da irgendwie was?

Immerhin, Verpackungen oder Produkte selber zum Nachkaufen fotografiere ich schon, denn sonst steht man wie doof und sucht.
Z.B. bei dm ist es echt viel besser, das Smartphone mit dem Produktfoto hinzuhalten "Wo ist das?",
moderne Verkaufslädenverwirrspiele verlangen effektive Kontermethoden und bringen eine neue Sinnhaftigkeit für diese sprechenden bzw. eben genau zeigenden Fliesen.
Da können sich die Verkäuferinnen versuchen rauszureden wie sie wollen, "weiß ich nicht, haben wir das denn?", "die Zentrale macht das ja!",
egal der handfeste Beweis ist in meiner Hand!  notfalls in widerspenstigen Läden den Kaufbeleg immer sofort mit festhalten, das kommt sowieso immer gut.
Bestens auch in live besuchten Angelläden ... mit jeder umgeblätterten DIN-A4 Seite aufgeklebter Kassenbons kam ich dem Adoptionsstatus beim Dealer näher ...


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch gekocht bzw. gebruzzelt und geschnetzelt vorhin, Schnitzel und Chinakohlsalat, aber irgendwie habe ich da keine eingebaute Beobachtungs- und Resultatkamera in der Küche  Fehlt irgendwie was?
> 
> Immerhin, Verpackungen oder Produkte selber zum Nachkaufen fotografiere ich schon, denn sonst steht man wie doof und sucht.
> Z.B. bei dm ist es echt viel besser, das Smartphone mit dem Produktfoto hinzuhalten "Wo ist das?",
> moderne Verkaufslädenverwirrspiele verlangen effektive Kontermethoden und bringen eine neue Sinnhaftigkeit für diese sprechenden bzw. eben genau zeigenden Fliesen.
> Da können sich die Verkäuferinnen versuchen rauszureden wie sie wollen, "weiß ich nicht, haben wir das denn?", "die Zentrale macht das ja!",
> egal der handfeste Beweis ist in meiner Hand!  notfalls in widerspenstigen Läden den Kaufbeleg immer sofort mit festhalten, das kommt sowieso immer gut.
> Bestens auch in live besuchten Angelläden ...


Hä..?!?


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Hä..?!?


Er wollte nur sagen, dass er von Smartphones nicht viel hält


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das auch, unglaubliche Wanzen eben, und das heute auch noch selber teuer gekauft! 

Viel schlimmer, ich habe keine 3. oder 4.Hand beim Köcheln, mehr als genug mit den beiden zu tun !


----------



## Minimax

Ja, okay...ganz cool, niemand will Verletzte.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax
Darf man fragen auf welcher Basis du deine neue Rute baust ?
Neuer Blank oder gebrauchte Rute umbauen ?
Deine letzten Projekte waren ja schon sehr interessant, da hoffe ich mal das du uns vom Aufbau berichtest....wäre sehr interessiert daran.

@rustaweli 
Du weist genau was die Familie braucht in solch einer "trüben" Zeit, schon kleine Dinge erhellen solch dunkle Tage


----------



## Racklinger

@Waffelnbacken kleiner Geheimtipp von mir, in den Waffelteig Lebkuchengewürz geben, schmeckt hammermäßig. Die Waffeln wurden von den Experten (1 und 3 Jahre alt) ohne weitere Zugaben verschlungen.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> @rustaweli kalbsschnizzel mitten in der Woche- Respekt, da läuft mir das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Zeig das mal ruhig den Schlemmerboardies im Kochthread, die rennen dann alle zum Kühlschrank!
> Hg
> Minimampf


Naja, eigentlich fast Wochenende, da ich heute nicht schaffen muß. Aber dafür gibt es heute und morgen "nur" Kartoffelsuppe mit Bockwürstchen und So vielleicht Pizza. 

@Skott und @Slappy 
Also ich halte es mittlerweile recht einfach. Auf ein kg Mehl kommen ein Esslöffel Salz, also 15-20 Gramm, und ein Päckchen Trockenhefe. Was so 7 Gramm wären. Bei dunklerem Mehl gebe ich gern eine Minipriese mehr Hefe dazu. Salz und Hefe löse ich mit Schneebesen im Wasser, dann das Wasser ans Mehl. Dann vermenge ich dies alles. Aber erst nur mit einer Hand, damit eine halbwegs sauber bleibt. Dann knete ich mit beiden Händen alles schön durch. Wenn ich gleich backen mag, lasse ich den Teig 1-2 Stunden im Warmen gehen. Falls auf Vorrat, kommt der Teig verschlossen in den Kühlschrank. Dort kann er tagelang bleiben. Eine Stunde vor dem Backen die gewünschte Menge entnehmen und zugedeckt gehen lassen. Ob unter Folie oder einem Tuch ist egal. Manchmal nehme ich den Teig auch schon abends heraus und lasse ihn einfach bis morgens gehen, so auch heute. An Mehlen kann man alles nehmen, Dunkles, Weizen, Dinkel... Umso dunkler, umso minimal mehr Hefe gebe ich dazu. Da muß man sich aber rantasten, erst mal eine Marke und testen. Wie beim Method Feeder. 
Bei Weizen nehme ich 5er, aber oft auch einfach das 4er vom Lidl wenn ich schon einmal da bin. Nach dem Schleifen kommt das Backwerk leicht befeuchtet in den vorgeheizten Ofen. So um die 230-240 Grad, Ober/Unter. Wenn es nicht mehr aufgeht, wächst, (meist 10,12 Minuten) gehe ich auf knapp 180Grad Umluft und lasse es nach Gusto bräunen und backen. 
Das war's schon. 
Heute Morgen auch schnell Vesper für die Kleinen gemacht. 








Dann noch Baguettes für die Kartoffelsuppe heute, zum Ditschen.




Wer mag kann auch gern mit dem Teig experimentieren. Bißl weniger Wasser und dafür noch Milch, Rosinen in Teig, Olivenstücke im Baguette, Röstzwiebeln im Brot... 
Wichtig aber ist immer das Schleifen, sowie die Schnitte. Wie man sieht, war ich beim rechten Baguette leicht nachlässig. Aber egal - das ist Handwerk.   

So, und dann verschone ich Euch erst einmal wieder mit Küchenfotos.


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich fast Wochenende, da ich heute nicht schaffen muß. Aber dafür gibt es heute und morgen "nur" Kartoffelsuppe mit Bockwürstchen und So vielleicht Pizza.
> 
> @Skott und @Slappy
> Also ich halte es mittlerweile recht einfach. Auf ein kg Mehl kommen ein Esslöffel Salz, also 15-20 Gramm, und ein Päckchen Trockenhefe. Was so 7 Gramm wären. Bei dunklerem Mehl gebe ich gern eine Minipriese mehr Hefe dazu. Salz und Hefe löse ich mit Schneebesen im Wasser, dann das Wasser ans Mehl. Dann vermenge ich dies alles. Aber erst nur mit einer Hand, damit eine halbwegs sauber bleibt. Dann knete ich mit beiden Händen alles schön durch. Wenn ich gleich backen mag, lasse ich den Teig 1-2 Stunden im Warmen gehen. Falls auf Vorrat, kommt der Teig verschlossen in den Kühlschrank. Dort kann er tagelang bleiben. Eine Stunde vor dem Backen die gewünschte Menge entnehmen und zugedeckt gehen lassen. Ob unter Folie oder einem Tuch ist egal. Manchmal nehme ich den Teig auch schon abends heraus und lasse ihn einfach bis morgens gehen, so auch heute. An Mehlen kann man alles nehmen, Dunkles, Weizen, Dinkel... Umso dunkler, umso minimal mehr Hefe gebe ich dazu. Da muß man sich aber rantasten, erst mal eine Marke und testen. Wie beim Method Feeder.
> Bei Weizen nehme ich 5er, aber oft auch einfach das 4er vom Lidl wenn ich schon einmal da bin. Nach dem Schleifen kommt das Backwerk leicht befeuchtet in den vorgeheizten Ofen. So um die 230-240 Grad, Ober/Unter. Wenn es nicht mehr aufgeht, wächst, (meist 10,12 Minuten) gehe ich auf knapp 180Grad Umluft und lasse es nach Gusto bräunen und backen.
> Das war's schon.
> Heute Morgen auch schnell Vesper für die Kleinen gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 366231
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366232
> 
> Dann noch Baguettes für die Kartoffelsuppe heute, zum Ditschen.
> Anhang anzeigen 366234
> 
> Wer mag kann auch gern mit dem Teig experimentieren. Bißl weniger Wasser und dafür noch Milch, Rosinen in Teig, Olivenstücke im Baguette, Röstzwiebeln im Brot...
> Wichtig aber ist immer das Schleifen, sowie die Schnitte. Wie man sieht, war ich beim rechten Baguette leicht nachlässig. Aber egal - das ist Handwerk.
> 
> So, und dann verschone ich Euch erst einmal wieder mit Küchenfotos.


Klingt gut. 
Aber wie ich sagte. Ich bin totaler Anfänger. Wie viel Wasser nimmst du? Was ist schleifen?


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Aber wie ich sagte. Ich bin totaler Anfänger. Wie viel Wasser nimmst du? Was ist schleifen?


Sorry vergessen. 600ml Wasser auf ein Kg Mehl. Schleifen - schau mal im Netz nach Videos. Eigentlich ist es eher ein Falten.


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Aber wie ich sagte. Ich bin totaler Anfänger. Wie viel Wasser nimmst du? Was ist schleifen?


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Aber wie ich sagte. Ich bin totaler Anfänger. Wie viel Wasser nimmst du? Was ist schleifen?


----------



## rustaweli

Sorry an der Stelle für das Off Topic, aber zum Angeln kommt man momentan eh kaum. Oder seht es einfach als Anleitung für immer frische Brotflocken.


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sorry an der Stelle für das Off Topic, aber zum Angeln kommt man momentan eh kaum. Oder seht es einfach als Anleitung für immer frische Brotflocken.


jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Anleitung zur ansehnlichen Fotografie unserer Ausgeburten der handwerklichen Produktion


----------



## Slappy

Perfekt. Dankeschön   
Falten kenne ich, wusste nur nicht das es offiziell schleifen heißt 

Gestern Abend hab ich mal eins gemacht was mir sogar sehr gut gelungen ist


----------



## Slappy

Noch eine letzte Frage. Bei mehlen mit der Bezeichnung 630, 1150 klappt das genauso gut? Hangel mit echt von Schritt zu Schritt der jeweiligen Rezepte und versteh die Details häufiger nicht


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Darf man fragen auf welcher Basis du deine neue Rute baust ?
> Neuer Blank oder gebrauchte Rute umbauen ?
> Deine letzten Projekte waren ja schon sehr interessant, da hoffe ich mal das du uns vom Aufbau berichtest....wäre sehr interessiert


Ja, es ist ein neuer Blank, wird von Grund auf neu gebaut. Im Augenblick sind die Teile noch unterwegs bzw. erstmal bestellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ein neuer Blank, wird von Grund auf neu gebaut.



Aber du willst noch nicht verraten welcher?


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Perfekt. Dankeschön
> Falten kenne ich, wusste nur nicht das es offiziell schleifen heißt
> 
> Gestern Abend hab ich mal eins gemacht was mir sogar sehr gut gelungen ist
> Anhang anzeigen 366248
> Anhang anzeigen 366249


Super! Na siehste, der erste Schritt ist gemacht und irgendwann wird alles easy, auch geschmacklich. Sieht richtig gut aus!   
Bei den Mehlen mußt Du schauen, nicht alle sind für alles. Manche sind besser für Brot, Brötchen. Manche eben für Spätzle usw. Geh bei vorhandener Zeit mal in einen Supermarkt mit größerem Sortiment, oft steht da bei Mehlen schon mit für was besser geeignet. Meine Frau macht oft Chatschapuri (mit Käse gefülltes Fladenbrot). Mal nimmt sie das Mehl wenn es gleich sein soll, samt Joghurt und so, mal solches wenn der Teig Zeit hat. Anderes dann wieder für Xhinkali( gefüllte Teigtaschen). Anbei - alles georgische Nationalgerichte. 
Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus meinem Sortiment, damit fahre ich eigentlich ganz gut. 




Mach Dir am Anfang nicht so einen Kopf und taste Dich ran! Halte alles immer so unbedacht und einfach wie möglich, dann bleibst auch mit Freude länger dabei.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Magst du dich noch mit ner Styroporkiste aufs Mofa setzen heute. Rusty?


 
Und wenn @rustaweli  schon mal unterwegs ist, kann er mir auch gleich was mit vorbeibringen,  soweit ist  es vom Prof. zur mir nach Hause auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Finke20

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Er wollte nur sagen, dass er von Smartphones nicht viel hält



Danke für die Übersetzung .


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr kocht - ich plane zu kochen und besorge die notwendigen Utensilien...


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern kam ein Traum von einer Pose bei mir an - selten soetwas Schönes gesehen!
Danke Jason...


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr kocht - ich plane zu kochen und besorge die notwendigen Utensilien...
> Anhang anzeigen 366267


Sowas in der Art brauche ich dieses Jahr auch noch. Sobald es wärmer wird geht es mit der Familie oft über Nacht zum Angeln an der Donau oder einem bayrischen See. 
Wo ich das sehe gleich eine Frage an Euch, wenn auch nichts mit Geschirr zu tun. 
Kann mir jemand von Euch aus der Erfahrung heraus einen Heizstrahler mit Gas für den nächsten Winter empfehlen? Nicht für ein Zelt, sondern einfach für draussen neben dem Stuhl. 
Danke!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sorry an der Stelle für das Off Topic, aber zum Angeln kommt man momentan eh kaum. Oder seht es einfach als Anleitung für immer frische Brotflocken.



_"In der Not schmeckt die Wurst auch ohne Brot"_
frei nach Carl Müller Rügenwalder


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Anleitung zur ansehnlichen Fotografie unserer Ausgeburten der handwerklichen Produktion


Was das angeht, so verweise ich da auf unseren Fachmann für Fotografie, unseren geomas! Überhaupt gebe ich jetzt mal das Zepter weiter, verlasse vorerst das Back,- Kochthema und Verweise auf den spannenden Rutenbau von Minimax! Welcher Blank ist es denn nun?


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern kam ein Traum von einer Pose bei mir an - selten soetwas Schönes gesehen!
> Danke Jason...
> Anhang anzeigen 366269


Sehr schöne Pose, Glückwunsch! 
Und nochmals, @Jason , chapeau!


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und nochmals, @Jason , chapeau!


Danke für die Komplimente. @rutilus69 und @Thomas. hatte ich auch eine zugesendet. Will mal hoffen, das sie nicht im Schnee stecken geblieben sind.
Meine Liebste ist nun seit Mittwoch in die Kur und ich brauchte erstmal 2 Tage, um mich im Haushalt zurecht zu finden. Mein Angelzimmer ist sehr ausgekühlt, letzte Nacht waren es wieder -21 Grad, so das ich meine Posenbauutensilien ins wohl gewärmte Wohnzimmer geholt habe. Hier kann ich neben meinen Haushaltspflichten
nebenbei immer ein wenig basteln. Natürlich halte ich mein versprechen und werde weiter Posen an die eingefleischten Ükel senden. Dauert aber alles seine Zeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

rustaweli schrieb:


> ...frische Brotflocken.


Bin echt unterangelt und diese Aussage geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf. Dieser Artikel tut sein übriges.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/fischundfang.de/winterdoebel-wunderwelt/?amp

Ob ich es am WE kurz wage? 2-3 Stunden sollten doch auszuhalten sein. Seen kann ich vergessen, aber Dickköpfe am Fluss?!
Ach Mensch....




So sind die Werte an einer vielversprechenden Stelle.


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Super! Na siehste, der erste Schritt ist gemacht und irgendwann wird alles easy, auch geschmacklich. Sieht richtig gut aus!
> Bei den Mehlen mußt Du schauen, nicht alle sind für alles. Manche sind besser für Brot, Brötchen. Manche eben für Spätzle usw. Geh bei vorhandener Zeit mal in einen Supermarkt mit größerem Sortiment, oft steht da bei Mehlen schon mit für was besser geeignet. Meine Frau macht oft Chatschapuri (mit Käse gefülltes Fladenbrot). Mal nimmt sie das Mehl wenn es gleich sein soll, samt Joghurt und so, mal solches wenn der Teig Zeit hat. Anderes dann wieder für Xhinkali( gefüllte Teigtaschen). Anbei - alles georgische Nationalgerichte.
> Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus meinem Sortiment, damit fahre ich eigentlich ganz gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 366262
> 
> Mach Dir am Anfang nicht so einen Kopf und taste Dich ran! Halte alles immer so unbedacht und einfach wie möglich, dann bleibst auch mit Freude länger dabei.


Dankeschön für das Rezept und die Tips


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Verweise auf den spannenden Rutenbau*versuch* (ed.MM) von Minimax! Welcher Blank ist es denn nun?


lass es mich so ausdrücken: Wäre er ein Brotmehl, würde er geschrotete Walnussschalen und Kies enthalten.
Die Stange kam nämlich gerade mit der Post an. Ist offenbar _einen Hauch _straffer als erwartet, das Symbolbild in
Post #60.283 ist zutreffender, als ich dachte


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minnimax,
spann uns nicht so auf die Folter, was für ein Blank, was für ein Aufbau, was für Ringe?
Folter ist grausam und verboten.


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bin echt unterangelt und diese Aussage geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf. Dieser Artikel tut sein übriges.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/fischundfang.de/winterdoebel-wunderwelt/?amp
> 
> Ob ich es am WE kurz wage? 2-3 Stunden sollten doch auszuhalten sein. Seen kann ich vergessen, aber Dickköpfe am Fluss?!
> Ach Mensch....
> 
> So sind die Werte an einer vielversprechenden Stelle.


Den Bericht kannte ich schon, er ist aber immer wieder schön zu lesen vom Kalweit... Das war jetzt das letzte bisschen Ansporn was noch fehlte. Vielen dank dafür   

Ich geh auf jeden Fall morgen los, der Pegel ist wieder runter, das Wetter ist schön. Dick anziehen, heißen Ostfriesentee mit Kandis mit und Taschenwärmer, dann geht das ohne Probleme. Und wenn dann so ein schöner Fisch bei rum kommt war es ein absolut toller Tag. Am schlimmsten finde ich immer zu kalte Füße aber dieses Jahr habe ich mal die richtigen Stiefel erwischt damit hat es bis jetzt super geklappt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ob morgen oder Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht - aber ich MUSS ans Wasser.


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Dankeschön für das Rezept und die Tips


@rustaweli  auch von mir ein ganz liebes DANKE an dich für deine Mühe mit dem Rezept...!


----------



## kuttenkarl

skyduck schrieb:


> dieses Jahr habe ich mal die richtigen Stiefel erwischt damit hat es bis jetzt super geklappt.


skyduck,
kannst du über die Stiefel näheres berichten? Ich suche auch noch welche für meine ewig kalten Füße.

Jason,
du bist ein wahrer Künstler, deine Posen sind einfach nur schön.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Minnimax,
> spann uns nicht so auf die Folter, was für ein Blank, was für ein Aufbau, was für Ringe?
> Folter ist grausam und verboten.




Grob gesagt solls ne 10füßige Grundrute mit beschränkten Allroundkapazitäten werden, die meine Aufstellung in diesem Bereich powermäßig nach oben ergänzt. Wie die Umsetzung wird, schaun wir mal.  Sobald Wenn _Falls_ die Rute fertig ist, stell ich sie natürlich vor, und mach bis dahin ab und zu nebulöse Einlassungen und finstere Andeutungen zum Bauprozess (vgl. dazu Kuhwiesenwaller). Ich will Euch keineswegs auf die Folter spannen, im Gegenteil, ich möchte Euch schützen:

Den Stammtisch mit öden Details zu belasten würde bewirken, das ihr Euch meinetwegen allzuviele Gedanken und Sorgen macht.  Das will und kann ich meinen Stammtischbrüdern nicht antun. Und so sehr ich mir den unvermeidlichen Tsunami an guten Ratschlägen, Meinungen, Warnungen, Vorhersagen und Hättestwürdestsolltest zu jedem Aspekt auch von Herzen wünsche, kann ich die sprichwörtliche brüderliche Hilfsbereitschaft des Ükelschwarms nicht so schamlos ausnutzen. 

tallyho,
Mini


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Jason,
> du bist ein wahrer Künstler, deine Posen sind einfach nur schön.


Bitte lobt mich nicht zu viel, sonst passe ich nicht mehr durch die Tür. Es schmeichelt mich ja sehr, aber vergesst nicht die anderen Künstler, die hier unterwegs sind. Die bauen auch wunderschöne Exemplare.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Grob gesagt solls ne 10füßige Grundrute mit beschränkten Allroundkapazitäten werden, die meine Aufstellung in diesem Bereich powermäßig nach oben ergänzt. Wie die Umsetzung wird, schaun wir mal.  Sobald Wenn _Falls_ die Rute fertig ist, stell ich sie natürlich vor, und mach bis dahin ab und zu nebulöse Einlassungen und finstere Andeutungen zum Bauprozess (vgl. dazu Kuhwiesenwaller). Ich will Euch keineswegs auf die Folter spannen, im Gegenteil, ich möchte Euch schützen:
> 
> Den Stammtisch mit öden Details zu belasten würde bewirken, das ihr Euch meinetwegen allzuviele Gedanken und Sorgen macht.  Das will und kann ich meinen Stammtischbrüdern nicht antun. Und so sehr ich mir den unvermeidlichen Tsunami an guten Ratschlägen, Meinungen, Warnungen, Vorhersagen und Hättestwürdestsolltest zu jedem Aspekt auch von Herzen wünsche, kann ich die sprichwörtliche brüderliche Hilfsbereitschaft des Ükelschwarms nicht so schamlos ausnutzen.
> 
> tallyho,
> Mini


Vollkommen richtig. Da muss man handeln, mit Bedacht und dann das versammelte Publikum vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen. Keinem ist geholfen, wenn der Berg kreisst und dann nur eine Maus gebiert!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> wenn der Berg kreisst und dann nur eine Maus gebiert!



"Die Maus war natürlich von Anfang an genau so geplant. Husthust"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> lass es mich so ausdrücken: Wäre er ein Brotmehl, würde er geschrotete Walnussschalen und Kies enthalten.
> Die Stange kam nämlich gerade mit der Post an. Ist offenbar _einen Hauch _straffer als erwartet, das Symbolbild in
> Post #60.283 ist zutreffender, als ich dachte


Nackt ist das immer so, leider. Aber das vergeht auch viel zu schnell.

Es ist von der gewünschten notwendigen Genauigkeit her quasi unmöglich, bei einem neuen noch nie vorher in Rutenkopie geangelten Stück, also unbekannten nackten modernen Hitech-Kohlerfaserblank rein vom anfassen und mit rumwackeln auf das spätere effektive Rutenverhalten zu schließen, zumal statische und dynamische Belastung ganz verschiedene Wege gehen.
Wie es aufschlussreich nur mit echtem Angelbetrieb (wenigstens hakenlose Gewichte auswerfen) überhaupt richtig geht.
Im Zweifel ist daher reversibel zusammentapen und probewerfen der bessere und günstigere Weg, und das geht wirklich! 

Daher verkaufen die Händler,  egal ob die für Teile oder die für halbfertige zusammengebatschte Stücke eben so gerne volltrocken, dafür mit vollmundigen sabber wässerig machenden Beschreibungen und Verlockungen


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nackt ist das immer so, leider. Aber das vergeht auch viel zu schnell.


Ach, dagegen gibts doch was von Pfizer.


----------



## skyduck

@kuttenkarl das sind die Fox Outdoor Kälteschutzstiefel. Mit Innenschuh mit Alubeschichtung. Preis beim großen A unter 50 €. Die sind echt super. Auf jeden Fall eine Nummer größer nehmen und zum reinkommen den Außenstiefel runterkrempeln. Ist auf jeden Fall das Beste was ich bisher hatte vom Winterschuh.


----------



## Andal

*# Gegen kalte Füsse...*

Ein Paar Stiefel, Mix aus Leder und Filz und dazu die guten norwegischen Raksocken/-strümpfe. Gerne beides eine halbe Nummer größer. Wer dann noch kalte Füsse hat - ab zum Doc, denn dann stimmt was nicht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ein neuer Blank, wird von Grund auf neu gebaut. Im Augenblick sind die Teile noch unterwegs bzw. erstmal bestellt.



Topp.
Hast du irgendwas spezielleres vor ?
Der Name spricht ja fast für was Außergewöhnliches.
Wie wäre es mal mit Leuchtgarn, das wäre auch was für mich.......2 Rollen hab ich mir dafür schon besorgt.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art brauche ich dieses Jahr auch noch. Sobald es wärmer wird geht es mit der Familie oft über Nacht zum Angeln an der Donau oder einem bayrischen See.
> Wo ich das sehe gleich eine Frage an Euch, wenn auch nichts mit Geschirr zu tun.
> Kann mir jemand von Euch aus der Erfahrung heraus einen Heizstrahler mit Gas für den nächsten Winter empfehlen? Nicht für ein Zelt, sondern einfach für draussen neben dem Stuhl.
> Danke!



Generell gibt es drei Möglichkeieten.
Erstens, und das ist mit Abstand die Günstigste, Du kaufst dir eine 5kg Gasflasche und wählst aus einem gigantischen Angebot aus durchweg brauchbaren Strahlern.
Zweitens, und das ist meine Lösung, der Caming Gaz Baby, der aber wohl nurnoch gebraucht erhältlich ist.








						Campingaz Heizstrahler BABY R + Gasflasche in 76773 Kuhardt für 50,00 € zum Verkauf | Shpock DE
					

Biete hier einen Campingaz Heizstrahler 'BABY R' und eine leere Campinggaz Flasche Typ R 904 (1,8 kg




					www.shpock.com
				



Das ist so ein Mittelding zwischen gerade noch erträglichen Kosten und Kompaktheit.. .
Drittens, und das ist die sehr sehr teure, aber auch die kompakteste Variante, Du wählst aus dem riesigen Angebot an Strahlern für Ventilkartuschen - aber da kannste schonmal nen Zwanziger oder mehr in einer Nacht verballern.. .


----------



## kuttenkarl

skyduck schrieb:


> das sind die Fox Outdoor Kälteschutzstiefel.


danke für die info, werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Generell gibt es drei Möglichkeieten.
> Erstens, und das ist mit Abstand die Günstigste, Du kaufst dir eine 5kg Gasflasche und wählst aus einem gigantischen Angebot aus durchweg brauchbaren Strahlern.
> Zweitens, und das ist meine Lösung, der Caming Gaz Baby, der aber wohl nurnoch gebraucht erhältlich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campingaz Heizstrahler BABY R + Gasflasche in 76773 Kuhardt für 50,00 € zum Verkauf | Shpock DE
> 
> 
> Biete hier einen Campingaz Heizstrahler 'BABY R' und eine leere Campinggaz Flasche Typ R 904 (1,8 kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shpock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist so ein Mittelding zwischen gerade noch erträglichen Kosten und Kompaktheit.. .
> Drittens, und das ist die sehr sehr teure, aber auch die kompakteste Variante, Du wählst aus dem riesigen Angebot an Strahlern für Ventilkartuschen - aber da kannste schonmal nen Zwanziger oder mehr in einer Nacht verballern.. .


Danke! Hoffe ich finde bis nächsten Winter was passendes. Der Preis ist erst einmal zweitrangig, solang zuverlässig, wärmend und kompakt. Soll dem winterlichen Friedfischen und Quappenangeln dienen. Keine Lust mehr das Angeln an Kälte und Frieren auszurichten. Wie heute. Traumwetter, Schnee, tolle Luft, wunderbare Wintersonne. Aber Minusgrade. Naja, sind ja noch ein paar Monate bis Winter.   

Werde meine Angellust auch zügeln und auf nächste Woche verschieben. Vernunft über Herz. Temperaturen sollen besser werden. Mal schauen. 
Petri und schönes WE Euch!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Preis ist erst einmal zweitrangig,


Na ja, auch wenn man nicht arm ist, sind 20-30€ pro Nacht schon krass - das Tierheim könnte Besseres damit anstellen...
Zuverlässig sind die eigentlich Alle.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit Leuchtgarn, das wäre auch was für mich.......2 Rollen hab ich mir dafür schon besorgt.



Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einmal etwas _"Glow in the Dark"_ Paracord besorgt.

Das Zeug leuchtet allerdings leider nur sehr schwach und kurz, das auch nur wenn man es zuvor ausreichend lange mit einer starken Taschen- oder UV-Lampe angestrahlt hat. Das hatte ich mir irgendwie anders bzw. besser vorgestellt. Ich hoffe dein Leuchtgarn benimmt sich da besser. Im Hellen sehen diese ganzen GITD-Produkte ja eher hässlich bzw. unscheinbar aus, nicht wirklich weiß aber auch nicht wirklich grün oder gelb.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr kocht - ich plane zu kochen und besorge die notwendigen Utensilien...
> Anhang anzeigen 366267



Lässt sich das Teil auch mit trockenem Brennmaterial bzw. Ästchen etc. betreiben, so wie eine Kelly Kettle?
Oder muss man sich noch einen Brenner mit Spiritus oder aber Brennpaste hineinstellen?


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja, auch wenn man nicht arm ist, sind 20-30€ pro Nacht schon krass - das Tierheim könnte Besseres damit anstellen...
> Zuverlässig sind die eigentlich Alle.


So war es nun nicht gemeint! Mir ging es um den reinen Produktpreis. Nicht immer, aber oft lohnen sich ein paar Euro mehr auf Sicht schon. Werde wahrscheinlich eh bei 5kg Gasflaschen landen. Aber auch da ist die Auswahl enorm. Schade das die Camping und Outdoor Messe bei uns sicherlich nicht stattfinden wird.


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> So war es nun nicht gemeint! Mir ging es um den reinen Produktpreis. Nicht immer, aber oft lohnen sich ein paar Euro mehr auf Sicht schon. Werde wahrscheinlich eh bei 5kg Gasflaschen landen. Aber auch da ist die Auswahl enorm. Schade das die Camping und Outdoor Messe bei uns sicherlich nicht stattfinden wird.


So ne 5KG Gasbuddel mit zum Swim zu schleppen finde ich ja schon etwas ambitioniert, empfehle dir aus Gewichtsgründen ne Aluflasche zu kaufen.
Das würde ja meinen LT Bestrebungen diagonal widersprechen.....da würde ich mir lieber für 500 takken vernünftige Wärmekleidung kaufen. 
....und wäre auch nicht OCC Challenge kompatibel, zum Glück findet OCC auch nicht im Winter statt, wahrlich wohlbedacht vom Andal


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So ne 5KG Gasbuddel mit zum Swim zu schleppen finde ich ja schon etwas ambitioniert...



Wobei eine ausreichend große Gasflasche, beim waidgerechten Versorgen des Fanges, durchaus hilfreich sein kann.


----------



## Hecht100+

Vor allem ist es die Heizleistung, die den Unterschied macht. Mein Kartuschenheizer macht 1,3 kw Heizleistung, der Strahler auf der großen Flasche hat um die 4 kw. Und eine Kartusche ist nach gut einer Stunde leer, das bedeutet, das du auch mehrere Kartuschen mitnehmen mußt um nicht zu erfrieren und trotzdem nur ein Viertel der Heizleistung des großen Strahler hast. Bei der 5 kg Flasche und voller Leistung mit einer Flasche kommst du auf ca. 16 Stunden Heizleistung bei 4 kw, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Und was auch noch bedacht werden muß, je kälter es draußen ist, desto weniger Leistung gibt jede Gasflasche ab.


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> @Thomas. hatte ich auch eine zugesendet.


Entschuldigung für die Störung hier im Maggi Kochstudio, aber ich muss mal kurz Herzlichen Dank an @Jason sagen 
*!!!Danke!!! * 




​


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für die Störung hier im Maggi Kochstudio, aber ich muss mal kurz Herzlichen Dank an @Jason sagen
> *!!!Danke!!! *
> Anhang anzeigen 366369
> ​


Okay, Fotografieren kannste  Und höflich biste auch  brauchst kein Kochrezept posten


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es die Heizleistung, die den Unterschied macht. Mein Kartuschenheizer macht 1,3 kw Heizleistung, der Strahler auf der großen Flasche hat um die 4 kw. Und eine Kartusche ist nach gut einer Stunde leer, das bedeutet, das du auch mehrere Kartuschen mitnehmen mußt um nicht zu erfrieren und trotzdem nur ein Viertel der Heizleistung des großen Strahler hast. Bei der 5 kg Flasche und voller Leistung mit einer Flasche kommst du auf ca. 16 Stunden Heizleistung bei 4 kw, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Und was auch noch bedacht werden muß, je kälter es draußen ist, desto weniger Leistung gibt jede Gasflasche ab.


 
Gut erläutert und bestätigt meine Tendenz zur Flasche noch mehr. 
Was das schleppen angeht, ich rede von richtigem Winterangeln, den ganzen Tag oder nachts. An meiner Donaustrecke gibt es gute Stellen in Autonähe. Auch hier im Hafen gibt es Stellen, welche ich am WE nach Betriebsschluss mit dem Auto anfahren kann.


----------



## rutilus69

Auch hier kam heute nur erfreuliche Post an.
Erst die Marke für das laufende Jahr und die Angelberechtigung für MV (schauen wir mal ob ich sie dieses Jahr auch nutzen kann) und dann war da noch ein Umschlag mit einem Kunstwerk aus Federkiel, Garn und viel liebvoller Arbeit von @Jason 


Vielen lieben Dank dafür und hoffentlich kann ich das gute Stück bald einweihen   

Gebacken würde auch schon. Hier gibt es heute Hefezopf 


Ein wundervolles Wochenende für euch alle!!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Lässt sich das Teil auch mit trockenem Brennmaterial bzw. Ästchen etc. betreiben, so wie eine Kelly Kettle?
> Oder muss man sich noch einen Brenner mit Spiritus oder aber Brennpaste hineinstellen?


Ich denke dass da wirklich nur ein Spiritusöfchen reinpassen würde.
Gedacht ist der allerdings für Holz, und damit werde ich den auch betreiben.. .
Sehr schönes Teil und, da aus Titan, auch sehr leicht.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000202664323.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7aa74c4d7o9tB9


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gut erläutert und bestätigt meine Tendenz zur Flasche noch mehr.
> Was das schleppen angeht, ich rede von richtigem Winterangeln, den ganzen Tag oder nachts. An meiner Donaustrecke gibt es gute Stellen in Autonähe. Auch hier im Hafen gibt es Stellen, welche ich am WE nach Betriebsschluss mit dem Auto anfahren kann.


Dann kommt für dich wirklich nur die 5kg Flasche in Frage!
Einen Strahler kann ich dir leider nicht empfehlen, da mir in diesem Bereich die Erfahrung fehlt.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Und das Geile an @Jason Posen ist.... die sehen in Natura noch viel besser aus als auf den Bildern...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason,
ich kann nur wiederholen, einfach nur schön. 
Meine versuche im Posenbau sind dagegen kläglich.


----------



## Andal

Die Diskussion über Heizungen finde ich höchst befruchtend. Weiter so. Bis die ausdiskutiert ist, brauchen wir eh keine Heizung mehr, weil's wieder warm ist.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über Heizungen finde ich höchst befruchtend. Weiter so. Bis die ausdiskutiert ist, brauchen wir eh keine Heizung mehr, weil's wieder warm ist.


Aber da ich ja für nächsten(!) Winter suche greift wohl "Der frühe...".   
Und wer weiß, beim zeitigen Fündig werden gibt es vielleicht nach dieser Saison das ein oder andere Angebot. Oder gibt Zeit zum Sparen.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja, auch wenn man nicht arm ist, sind 20-30€ pro Nacht schon krass - das Tierheim könnte Besseres damit anstellen...
> Zuverlässig sind die eigentlich Alle.


Das dicke Ende für die Tierheime kommt ja erst noch nach dem Lockdown, wenn die ganzen Tierchen von Hamster bis Hunde und Katzen auf einem mal nicht mehr gebraucht werden!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues vom Avon Angler:






Sein Kumpel - Mark Erdwin - hat lange kein neues Video gemacht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo ... hallo @Minimax ... bist Du hier irgendwo? Die fromme Helene ist angekommen! .... Die fromme Helene Ist angekommen! ... und sie hatte eine wunderschöne Meise bei sich...ganz herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Lieber Wuemme, mir scheint, da könnte dich etwas voll im Nerv erwischt haben! 

Ich schätze , das lohnt sich bestimmt ...


----------



## Andal

Die eiskalten Iden des Hornung ermüden mein Herz mit Mattigkeit. Das hat zwar überhaupt keinen Bezug zum Postzugang, ist aber so!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, abseits der geheimen Botschaften gibt es weiteres zu berichten: Ich war heute am Wasser und zwar am ganz großen Wasser. Wir sind mal wieder an der Elbe gewesen und haben einen richtig tollen Wintertag genossen. Bedauerlicherweise ohne zu fischen, denn das wäre auch nicht möglich gewesen. Der Fluß hatte reichlich Randeis und im offenen Hauptstrom waren ordentlich Eisschollen unterwegs. Ferdi hat mich mal wieder auf die Spur der Nutrias gebracht, die momentan auch nicht wirklich viel zu lachen haben. Die beiden flüchteten vor Ferdi auf den eisbedeckten Buhnenkopf. Einfach ins Wasser und abtauchen ging nicht. Aber Ferdi hat glücklicherweise Respekt vor knackendem Eis und hat sich nicht auf selbiges begeben.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Die eiskalten Iden des Hornung ermüden mein Herz mit Mattigkeit. Das hat zwar überhaupt keinen Bezug zum Postzugang, ist aber so!


Ich verstehe kein Wort, weiß nichts von Helene oder was über ihre Frömmigkeit. Aber heute kreuzten dunkle Reiter Menelaos meinen Weg und fragten nach Auenland. 
Meine ja nur...


----------



## Andal

Wenn wir weiter so tolle Sätze bauen, haben wir die NSA am Hals...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich glaube, ich bin unterangelt...


----------



## Slappy

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo ... hallo @Minimax ... bist Du hier irgendwo? Die fromme Helene ist angekommen! .... Die fromme Helene Ist angekommen! ... und sie hatte eine wunderschöne Meise bei sich...ganz herzlichen Dank dafür!


Du sprichst wirr mein lieber. 
Hast du genug Wasser getrunken und deine Medizin genommen?


----------



## Andal

Gedunstig war's und fahle Wuhnen zerschellten garsig im Gestruck.
Oh Graus, es glunkt der Jabberwok und die greisligen Gulpen nurmen!


----------



## rutilus69

Ich bin auch komplett unterangelt   
Wenigstens verspricht die Wettervorherlüge für die nächsten Tage etwas mildere Temperaturen. Vielleicht geht ja nächstes Wochenende was.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hallo ... hallo @Minimax ... bist Du hier irgendwo? Die fromme Helene ist angekommen! .... Die fromme Helene Ist angekommen! ... und sie hatte eine wunderschöne Meise bei sich...ganz herzlichen Dank dafür!


Ah, ausgezeichnet,  ganz ausgezeichnet. Nun ist Helene endlich wieder daheim, und du ahnst vermutlich wer die Meise ausgebrütet hat.


----------



## Slappy

Andal schrieb:


> Gedunstig war's und fahle Wuhnen zerschellten garsig im Gestruck.
> Oh Graus, es glunkt der Jabberwok und die greisligen Gulpen nurmen!





Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, ausgezeichnet,  ganz ausgezeichnet. Nun ist Helene endlich wieder daheim, und du ahnst vermutlich wer die Meise ausgebrütet hat.



Jungs, geht angeln, bitte. 
Das ist doch kein Zustand so


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Jungs, geht angeln, bitte.
> Das ist doch kein Zustand so


Sei unbesorgt, scheint es auch wie Wahnsinn, so hat es dennoch Methode:
Wuemme und ich unterhielten uns codiert über die Rückgabe eines Artefaktes von grosser anglerischer Macht.
Andere Ükel greifen z.Zt. offenbar zur Lektüre von Lewis Carroll, bzw. behaupten kühn die Existenz von Kavallerie bereits im trojanischen Krieg.


----------



## Tricast

Mich erinnert das alles stark an Wachtel-Mathilde, dem Irrlicht.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


Es meinten viele, im Hesterbuschkampe wohne ein Irrlicht, der Geist einer Schlampe, der Wachtel-Mathilde, die männertoll und lebensgefährlich gewesen sein soll.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, ausgezeichnet,  ganz ausgezeichnet. Nun ist Helene endlich wieder daheim, und du ahnst vermutlich wer die Meise ausgebrütet hat.


Natürlich ahne ich es. Der Schnittduktus ist dem eines Döbel-Schnitts, der in meinem Zimmer hängt, sehr ähnlich. Auch die Meise wird in Ehren gehalten. Nochmals Danke und ganz herzliche Grüße an die Missus.
Um die Sache für die Nicht-Eingeweihten zu erläutern: Dem Buch, das Mini mir zurückgesendet hat, lag ein wunderbarer Linolschnitt der Missus als Dankeskarte bei, auf dem eine auf einem Ast sitzende Meise dargestellt ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sein Kumpel - Mark Erdwin - hat lange kein neues Video gemacht.


Ich folge ja dem Mark auf Instagram. Gestern hat er einen Post hochgeladen, der etwas erklärt, warum so lange nichts von ihm zu sehen war. Der Gute hate wegen seines Gewichtes und einer Diabetes wohl ne gelbe Karte von seinem Doc gezeigt bekommen. Seit Ende Dezember ist er auf Diät und hat seitdem 23 lbs abgenommen. Die Diabetes hat er ebenfalls unter Kontrolle. Da dazugehörige Foto zeigt ihn glücklich lächelnd (nicht ganz so glücklich wie nach dem Fang eines tollen Döbels) mit freiem Oberkörper. Der hat schon mächtige Schultern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das erklärt natürlich einiges.
Na vielleicht kommt ja bald wieder mal was.


----------



## phirania

Ja Ja der Schneekoller lauert überall......


----------



## Andal

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich folge ja dem Mark auf Instagram. Gestern hat er einen Post hochgeladen, der etwas erklärt, warum so lange nichts von ihm zu sehen war. Der Gute hate wegen seines Gewichtes und einer Diabetes wohl ne gelbe Karte von seinem Doc gezeigt bekommen. Seit Ende Dezember ist er auf Diät und hat seitdem 23 lbs abgenommen. Die Diabetes hat er ebenfalls unter Kontrolle. Da dazugehörige Foto zeigt ihn glücklich lächelnd (nicht ganz so glücklich wie nach dem Fang eines tollen Döbels) mit freiem Oberkörper. Der hat schon mächtige Schultern.


Die angelsächsische Take Away Kultur macht es einem auch leicht, sein Übergewicht und den Diabetes "in Form" zu halten. Aus Irland habe ich mal in drei Wochen plus 8 kg geschafft - auch dank dem kräftigen "Nährbier"!


----------



## Andal

Wobei der durchschnittliche irische Quarter Pounder nicht ein Viertel Pfund schweres Boulettchen meint, sondern ein Viertel Pfund von JEDER Zutat. Sehr lecker, sehr nahrhaft, diese Burger.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Die angelsächsische Take Away Kultur macht es einem auch leicht, sein Übergewicht und den Diabetes "in Form" zu halten. Aus Irland habe ich mal in drei Wochen plus 8 kg geschafft - auch dank dem kräftigen "Nährbier"!



Dann hast etwa 2600kcal mehr pro Tag aufgenommen als du eigentlich brauchst.
Respekt!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann hast etwa 2600kcal mehr pro Tag aufgenommen als du eigentlich brauchst.
> Respekt!


Wenn eine illustre Runde fischen, fressen und saufen fährt, ist das alles, aber keine große Kunst.


----------



## rustaweli

Hört mir auf mit Diät und Kalorien zählen, bitte! 
Noch 1,2 Kg und ich habe die 100 voll. Sieht man mir nicht an, will aber trotzdem 10-12 Kg runter. Aber das Essen!!! Als Stichtag habe ich mir das Erreichen der 100 gesetzt. Dann geht es los, aber so was von, bestimmt, sicherlich, wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Minimax

Na, Jungs,
die psychischen Folgen der witterungsbedingten Angelpause sind ja wie bereits angemerkt hier und in anderen Threads bereits offensichtlich. Offenbar kommen nun auch noch physische Verwahrlosung in Form von Völlerei und Gewichszunahme hinzu. Herrje, Wenn's so weitergeht können wir bald keine ganzen Sätze mehr posten und den ersten fallen die Zähne aus!
Ich empfehle also jedem Ükel für heute einen heissen Tee mit Zitrone, einen Angelfilm nicht unter einer halben Stunde und mindestens 60min Beschäftigung mit Tackle oder Nübsies. Und es könnt wohl auch nichts schaden, mal ein Abendessen ausfallen zu lassen, Just sayin.


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hört mir auf mit Diät und Kalorien zählen, bitte!
> Noch 1,2 Kg und ich habe die 100 voll. Sieht man mir nicht an, will aber trotzdem 10-12 Kg runter. Aber das Essen!!! Als Stichtag habe ich mir das Erreichen der 100 gesetzt. Dann geht es los, aber so was von, bestimmt, sicherlich, wahrscheinlich...


Lass es. 
Entscheidend ist höchstens die Figur und nicht das Gewicht. Habe über ein halbes Jahr Kalorien gezählt und 13Kg abgenommen. 4 Monate später wiege ich wieder so viel wie am Anfang und der Bauch kommt ebenfalls zurück. Das lohnt nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich empfehle also jedem Ükel für heute einen heissen Tee mit Zitrone, einen Angelfilm nicht unter einer halben Stunde und mindestens 60min Beschäftigung mit Tackle oder Nübsies.



Vielen lieben Dank - und ich wollte schon Angeln gehen.
Jetzt mache ich es mir auf dem Sofa gemütlich - der Wind ist ohnehin unerträglich kalt.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank - und ich wollte schon Angeln gehen.
> Jetzt mache ich es mir auf dem Sofa gemütlich - der Wind ist ohnehin unerträglich kalt.. .


Hier geht ein schwaches aber dennoch eiskaltes Lüftchen, obwohl es sehr schön ist- aber schon beim Packen des Minimobils hat mir die Kälte so in die Finger gebissen, das ich mich wieder ins Warme verzogen hab- bin nicht hart genug.
Schade, denn die Bedingungen sind zwar hart, aber stabil: Ein vorsichtiger Biss wäre wohl drin gewesen.
Gibt aber für alle eine objektive Entschuldigung: Selbst härteste Disziplin, eiserner Wille und ein heißes Anglerherz könnten nicht verhindern, das die nasse Schnur an unseren winzigen Match/Bolo/Quiverringen festklebt.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank - und ich wollte schon Angeln gehen.
> Jetzt mache ich es mir auf dem Sofa gemütlich - der Wind ist ohnehin unerträglich kalt.. .


Du bist also entschuldigt, und immerhin hast Du mit dem Gendanken an Angeln gespielt.
Mehr  noch, Du hast hier im Ükel einPosting verfasst, das einen inhaltlichen Bezug zum Angeln hat und sogar das Wort enthält.
Das ist in diesen Tagen keine Selbstverständlichkeit, wie mir scheint.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier geht ein schwaches aber dennoch eiskaltes Lüftchen, obwohl es sehr schön ist



Hier ebenso.
Ich auf Schuster Rappen am Flüsschen und hatte zum Glück kein Angelzeuch mit denn das Flüsschen war hart obenrum.
Paar Bilder hab ich gemacht:


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/foto-des-heutigen-tages.308547/page-122#post-5132956


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich folge ja dem Mark auf Instagram. Gestern hat er einen Post hochgeladen, der etwas erklärt, warum so lange nichts von ihm zu sehen war. Der Gute hate wegen seines Gewichtes und einer Diabetes wohl ne gelbe Karte von seinem Doc gezeigt bekommen. Seit Ende Dezember ist er auf Diät und hat seitdem 23 lbs abgenommen. Die Diabetes hat er ebenfalls unter Kontrolle. Da dazugehörige Foto zeigt ihn glücklich lächelnd (nicht ganz so glücklich wie nach dem Fang eines tollen Döbels) mit freiem Oberkörper. Der hat schon mächtige Schultern.


Ich habe einen probaten Tipp für eine dauerhaft bessere Verfassung. Sich nicht nur zum Angeln hinsetzen, sondern auch mehr Sportfischen treiben, z.B. Spinnen und Gehen oder weit Wandern mit dem Schwimmer. Das verbrennt deutlich mehr Kalorien, stärkt die Muskeln und ist meine Lieblingsübung beim langen wandern - die Angelwanderung. Wenn Du nicht die Gelegenheit hast, beim Schleppen in einem Ruderboot viel Dampf abzulassen.

_*I have an effective tip for a permanently better condition. Not only just sitting down for fishing, but also do more sport fishing, e.g. spinning and walking or hiking far with the swimmer. This burns significantly more calories, strengthens the muscles and is my favorite exercise on long hikes - the Fishing Hike. When you don't get the chance to let off a lot of steam while towing in a rowboat. *_


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ebenso.
> Ich auf Schuster Rappen am Flüsschen und hatte zum Glück kein Angelzeuch mit denn das Flüsschen war hart obenrum.
> Paar Bilder hab ich gemacht:
> 
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/foto-des-heutigen-tages.308547/page-122#post-5132956


Oha, das ist heftig. Jetzt weiss ich, warum Deine Johnnies so groß und stattlich sind, sie müssen sich in der gemächlichen Strömung nicht so anstrengen und können daher ordentlich Masse ansetzen 
Mein Flüsschen ist bis auf etwas Randeis, wie mir meine Späher berichten, eisfrei geblieben- macht freilich auf der Handlungsebene keinen Unterschied.
Die Spree hingegen war zu, aber bricht jetzt wieder auf:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Am Beginn der Spundwand rechts im Bild, etwa 10m raus, kann man im Frühjahr riesige Ükelschwärme beobachten, inmitten von diesen patrouillieren träge grosse Rapfen. Vielleicht sollte ich mal in dieser Hinsicht aktiv werden.


----------



## kuttenkarl

ich weiß was hilft, ich weiß was hilft, ich weiß was hilft,
Gedanken über die OCC machen und eine Box für die OCC einräumen.
Was will ich mit der einen Rute für Methoden anwenden?
Pose, Methodfeeder, Grundblei, freie Leine, Futterkorb, Kunstköder? 
Was brauche ich da für Nubsis?
reicht die ausgewählte Box?
muß ich dafür noch einkaufen?
damit muß sich doch so ein Sonntagnachmittag totschlagen lassen und das Unterangelt sein abmildern lassen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, das ist heftig. Jetzt weiss ich, warum Deine Johnnies so groß und stattlich sind, sie müssen sich in der gemächlichen Strömung nicht so anstrengen und können daher ordentlich Masse ansetzen



Es gibt schnell und langsam fließende Bereiche aber die wochenlangen, und nachts zweistelligen, Minustemperaturen haben alles erstarren lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ich weiß was hilft, ich weiß was hilft, ich weiß was hilft,
> Gedanken über die OCC machen und eine Box für die OCC einräumen.
> Was will ich mit der einen Rute für Methoden anwenden?
> Pose, Methodfeeder, Grundblei, freie Leine, Futterkorb, Kunstköder?
> Was brauche ich da für Nubsis?
> reicht die ausgewählte Box?
> muß ich dafür noch einkaufen?
> damit muß sich doch so ein Sonntagnachmittag totschlagen lassen und das Unterangelt sein abmildern lassen


Die Antwort ist nach dem wissenschaftlichen Stande vor einem solchen Großexperiment aktuell sehr einfach:

Nein, absehbar reicht alles nicht ...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe einen probaten Tipp für eine dauerhaft bessere Verfassung. Sich nicht nur zum Angeln hinsetzen, sondern auch mehr Sportfischen treiben, z.B. Spinnen und Gehen oder weit Wandern mit dem Schwimmer. Das verbrennt deutlich mehr Kalorien, stärkt die Muskeln und ist meine Lieblingsübung beim langen wandern - die Angelwanderung.


Du bist ein ganz ganz furchtbarer Ketzer.... ich geh schonmal Holz holen.....
Sich beim Angeln bewegen - das verscheucht doch bloß die Fische....


----------



## kuttenkarl

an unserer Fließgewässer darf ich nur mit der Fliegenrute ab den 1.4. (einzige Ausnahme mit Köderfisch auf Aal). See und Teiche sind dick zugefroren Vor ein paar Jahren meinte in einer JHV, ein heiligen Fliegenfischer, auf Döbel fischen in unserer Oder (Vorharz) sowie Tenkara (kannte keiner der Anwesenden) gehört verboten. Die JHV stimmte mehrheitlich zu.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> an unserer Fließgewässer darf ich nur mit der Fliegenrute ab den 1.4. (einzige Ausnahme mit Köderfisch auf Aal). See und Teiche sind dick zugefroren Vor ein paar Jahren meinte in einer JHV, ein heiligen Fliegenfischer, auf Döbel fischen in unserer Oder (Vorharz) sowie Tenkara (kannte keiner der Anwesenden) gehört verboten.


Wie kam er dazu? Gings wieder darum, das den heiligen, mühsam auf trockenfliege dressierten c/r-Forellen kein Schüpplein gekrümmt werden darf?


----------



## rhinefisher

Gottgegebene Pfründe halten und verteidigen...?!?


----------



## Andal

Ich bin jetzt in etwas über 6 Jahren von 140 kg auf etwas über 90 kg runter. Alles was wirklich hilft, *ist weniger fressen und saufen!*


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie kam er dazu? Gings wieder darum, das den heiligen, mühsam auf trockenfliege dressierten c/r-Forellen kein Schüpplein gekrümmt werden darf?


Ich habe mich mal mich ihm unterhalten. Seine Aussage war: Angler wollen mit möglichst wenig Geld und Aufwand möglichst viele Fische fangen. Der echte Fliegenfischer gehört nicht zu den Anglern (höheres Wesen). Nur weil ein einzelnes Vereinsmitglied es so will, werden ohne Nachzudenken Verbote ausgesprochen.
Begründung vieler Mitglieder: auf Döbel angele ich nicht. Also kann es verboten werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Der echte Fliegenfischer gehört nicht zu den Anglern (höheres Wesen).


Das kann man so sehen, ich habe auch so meine Zweifel, vor allem wenn der anderes gar nicht kennt.
Aber es gibt Leute, die gehen nach etlichen glaubwürdigen Reportagen zu Dominas und lässen sich prügeln und quälen, möglicherweise die gleichen Leute...
Wie es jemand mal so schön schrieb: "Die schönste Methode, um nichts zu fangen!"
Lass' denen ihr Refugium, die müssen auch wo hin ...

Ich angele sehr gerne mit Fliegen und das in der richtigen Zeit mit andauernd beißenden Fischen,
aber nicht mit so einem Rumgekaspere wie der Fly Einhandrute und der Wäscheleine.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> aber nicht mit so einem *Rumgekaspere wie der Fly Einhandrute und der Wäscheleine.*



Andererseits könnte man sagen, das solche Aussagen wieder genauso pauschal und entwertend für eine ganze Angeldisziplin sind, wie das oft kolportierte Besserangler Gehabe, das man den Fliegenfischern gegenüber anderen Anglern nachsagt.

Ich beispielsweise kaspere von Zeit zu gerne mit Einhandrute und Wäscheleine herum.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich angele sehr gerne mit Fliege


Ich gehe auch gerne mal mit der Fliegenrute los. Aber irgendeine Angelmethode als die allein richtige Methode hinzustellen halte ich für grundfalsch. Jeder sollte beim Angeln nach seinen Vorlieben glücklich werden (auch die Spinnangler). Wo ich meine Probleme habe sind allerdings die Plumpsangler (Sargblei, 0,40 Schnur und 1er Wurmhaken) oder die Posenangler mit 10gr. Pose, 6er Haken, 4 Maiskörner, Pose nur zur hälfte ausgebleit und sich dann zu beschweren das keine Köderfische beißen. Solche Angler sind mir ein graus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Andererseits könnte man sagen, das solche Aussagen wieder genauso pauschal und entwertend für eine ganze Angeldisziplin sind, wie das oft kolportierte Besserangler Gehabe, das man den Fliegenfischern gegenüber anderen Anglern nachsagt.


Ja natürlich, Retourkutsche wenn Bedarf.



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich beispielsweise kaspere von Zeit zu gerne mit Einhandrute und Wäscheleine herum.


Du erhebst es aber nicht zum einzig wahren Gral, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch gerne mal mit der Fliegenrute los. Aber irgendeine Angelmethode als die allein richtige Methode hinzustellen halte ich für grundfalsch. Jeder sollte beim Angeln nach seinen Vorlieben glücklich werden (auch die Spinnangler). Wo ich meine Probleme habe sind allerdings die Plumpsangler (Sargblei, 0,40 Schnur und 1er Wurmhaken) oder die Posenangler mit 10gr. Pose, 6er Haken, 4 Maiskörner, Pose nur zur hälfte ausgebleit und sich dann zu beschweren das keine Köderfische beißen. Solche Angler sind mir ein graus.


Du widersprichst Dir da vom Anfang her in die eine Richtung zum Ende hin.
Wenn Toleranz, dann sollte man tolerieren, die wahre Methode gibt es nicht, was alleine schon durch das wechselnde Verhalten der Fische beweisbar ist.
Umgekehrt möchte ich auch von anderen toleriert werden, ich verlange sogar in Ruhe gelassen zu werden.

Wenn mich jemand im vorbeigehen fragt, warum an seiner Schwimmboje nichts beißt, dann kann ich für mich im Einzelfall anhand der Person entscheiden, ob ich ihm freundlich zu erklären versuche, oder die Schultern zucke und weiter gehe.
Meist ergeben sich sehr nette Gespräche, zumal falls es Vereinskameraden sein sollten.

Zu dem Ausgangsproblem: Die Kunstfliegen-Only Angler mit ihrer traditionellen relativ plumpen Methode wollen auch Fische fangen, weil das ja doch als Score und besonders zum Nebenmann zählt, etc..
Dazu werden am besten für ordentlich Geld schön viele Satzforellen besetzt, die auch noch dumm und unbedarft sind, und damit leicht fangbar.
Wenn jetzt so ein gewitzter Friedfischangler mit seiner an ein solches Gewässer gut angepassten Posenrute samt Naturköderleins kommt und mit z.B. dem Würmchen die ganzen Satzer flugs heraus angelt, oder bei Fangmengenbeschränkungen eben viele andere solche Posenangler, dann ist das Gewässer schnell von hungrigen und gut fangbaren Forellen geleert. Und dann steht Mr.Flyfisher am nächsten Wochende und es beißt nix und wieder nix.
Das Trachten, die fangtechnisch überlegene Konkurrenz auszuschalten, kann ich jedenfalls gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du erhebst es aber nicht zum einzig wahren Gral, oder?


Ja natürlich nicht. Als reflektierter Allrounder wäre es töricht eine bestimmte Methode zur einzig wahren zu erheben, so töricht wie eine bestimmte Methode zu belittlen.
Natürlich hat man Vorlieben und Abneigungen. Aber dies an einer vermuteten (hast Du nicht getan) Einstellungen den Exponenten dieser Methoden fest zu machen ist kurzsichtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du weißt, wenn es um Überzeugungen geht, um regelrechte Fundamentalisten oder Sekten, dann wird eine Diskussion schnell überzogen, und dann in beide Richtungen.

Mir ist es persönlich egal, was wo wie jemand tut, wenn er oder sie damit den Spaß hat und nicht gerade grobeste Regelverletzungen begeht.
Ich kann den Falschangler oder Schwarzangler auch freundlich ansprechen, fragen und ihn drauf hinweisen, muss mich aber nicht zum Büttel machen und noch nichtmal aufregen.
Ich habe solche Leute mit z.B. Naturköderangelei auf Karpfen (bei Sperrzeit auf Kunstködergebot Spin/Fly) am nächsten Tag und danach nicht mehr wieder gesehen.

Angespannter wird es, wenn irgendwie Vergleiche oder Aussagen über andere Angler oder Angelarten gemacht werden, die einer näheren Überprüfung nicht standhalten.
Bei einer beginnenden streitigen Diskussion merke ich zumindest oft, dass es eigentlich um etwas ganz anderes geht als echte Vergleiche unter objektiv spezifizierten Faktoren. Dann kann man es besser lassen.
Viele solche Vorfälle passier(t)en bei aufkommenden Streitthemen wie beste Angelrute oder beste Angelrolle oder beste Angelmethode.
Immerhin ist das seltener geworden.


----------



## Finke20

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in etwas über 6 Jahren von 140 kg auf etwas über 90 kg runter.


 
Respekt @Andal, aber sag mal solltest Du dann nicht dein Profilbild anpassen. Das ist doch noch aus alten Zeiten.


----------



## Finke20

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> *Jeder sollte beim Angeln nach seinen Vorlieben glücklich werden* (auch die Spinnangler). *Wo ich meine Probleme habe sind allerdings die Plumpsangler* (Sargblei, 0,40 Schnur und 1er Wurmhaken) oder die Posenangler mit 10gr. Pose, 6er Haken, 4 Maiskörner, Pose nur zur hälfte ausgebleit und sich dann zu beschweren das keine Köderfische beißen. Solche Angler sind mir ein graus.


@kuttenkarl  du schreibst "*Jeder sollte beim Angeln nach seinen Vorlieben glücklich werden" *was auch gut und richtig ist und dann hast Du im gleichen Satz Probleme mit Plumpsangler, dass widerspricht sich doch. Ich kenne viele "Plumsangler" die mit ihrer art zu angeln Glücklich sind. 
Jammerköpfe gibt es immer und überall, egal welcher Angelmethode sie frönen.


----------



## Andal

Finke20 schrieb:


> Respekt @Andal, aber sag mal solltest Du dann nicht dein Profilbild anpassen. Das ist doch noch aus alten Zeiten.


Warum? Ich bin immer noch der Gleiche, nur die Hülle ist halt was anders und auch etwas älter.


----------



## rustaweli

Dann überschreite ich mal die nächste Grenze zum Graus aller Stilsicherheit. 
Ganz ehrlich, eigentlich empfinde ich Plumpsangeln ab und an als etwas Schönes und tiefenentspannt. 2 Karpfenpicker, leichte Karpfenruten, Feeder,... Grundblei dran, Wurm und gut. Abends ein Knicklicht samt, jetzt kommt es, Aalglöckchen und einfach Sternenhimmel und die Zeit geniessen. Dann noch das Glöckchen in der Dunkelheit hören und sich überraschen lassen was da wohl vom Wurm naschen wollte. 
Also schrecklich ist für mich anders. Ernsthaft.


----------



## Tikey0815

Früher war ich Plumpsangler mit Wurm und Bierdose, bevorzugt Krombacher   Heute bin ich Plumpsangler mit bedacht auf feines Tackle und gelegentlich einen Gin Tonic im Gepäck, who dares ?  uuuhuuunnnd latürlich Antitängelröööhrchen


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> latürlich Antitängelröööhrchen


kann man auch ohne fischen?


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann man auch ohne fischen?


Klar kann man......aber ist dann halt doof, merkste selbst ?


----------



## kuttenkarl

Finke20 schrieb:


> @kuttenkarl du schreibst "*Jeder sollte beim Angeln nach seinen Vorlieben glücklich werden" *was auch gut und richtig ist und dann hast Du im gleichen Satz Probleme mit Plumpsangler, dass widerspricht sich doch. Ich kenne viele "Plumsangler" die mit ihrer art zu angeln Glücklich sind.
> Jammerköpfe gibt es immer und überall, egal welcher Angelmethode sie frönen.


habe mich da etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Was ich meine sind solche Angler, die mit falschem Gerät losgehen und später rummosern wären keine Fische da, z.B. ich komme an einen unseren Teichen zum Stippen. Mir gegenüber sitzt ein anderer Angler, der seid 4Stunden keinen Fisch gefangen hat (ich in einer Stunde 20 Fische). Bei der nächsten Versammlung mosert er rum: es muß besetzt werden, denn es sind keine Fische drin. Solche Angler nennen wir bei uns Plumpsangler. Mit abgestimmten Gerät ist das sogenannte Plumpsangeln ja garnicht verkehrt (ist Boilie angeln nicht auch eine Art Plumpsangeln?). Ich gehe auch mal gerne los,Köder rein und dann egal was passiert (am besten mit 2-3Mann und Grill). Ab und zu sollte der Anglern sein handeln überdenken und nicht ankommen: das habe ich schon immer so gemacht und wenn ich nichts fange haben andere Schuld. Das sind für mich Plumpsangler.


----------



## Minimax

#Gewindeendring
#Swingtip
#Seitenbissanzeiger

Jungs,
Ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe:
ihr kennt ja diese winzigen Gewinde wie sie Endringe für ne Schwingspitze oder kleine Quiver aufweisen, ebenso wie Seitenbissanzeiger wie Tipmaster oder Polaris.
Das ist ja immer ein Krampf, da die kleinen Spitzen in der richtigen Position zu arretieren.
Gibt es für diese Gewinde so etwas wie winzige Kontermuttern, um da Abhilfe zu schaffen bzw. welche Grösse oder Gewindenummer oder wie das heißt wäre da passend?
Hg Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> #Gewindeendring
> #Swingtip
> #Seitenbissanzeiger
> 
> Jungs,
> ihr kennt ja diese winzigen Gewinde wie sie Endringe für ne Schwingspitze oder kleine Quiver aufweisen, ebenso wie Seitenbissanzeiger wie Tipmaster oder Polaris.
> Das ist ja immer ein Krampf, da die kleinen Spitzen in der richtigen Position zu arretieren.
> Gibt es für diese Gewinde so etwas wie winzige Kontermuttern, um da Abhilfe zu schaffen bzw. welche Grösse oder Gewindenummer oder wie das heißt wäre da passend?
> Hg Minimax



Damit habe ich auch stets zu kämpfen und frage mich, ob es da wohl einen Trick gibt?
Zwei klitzekleine Kontermuttern könnten in der Tat Abhilfe schaffen.

Die Spitzen nicht bis zum Anschlag reinzudrehen macht auch keinen Sinn, dann sind sie noch immer lose.
Vielleicht etwas niedrigfestes Loctite oder aber eine dünne Lage Teflonband auf das Gewinde geben?
The Yellow from the Egg wäre das aber wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ja immer ein Krampf, da die kleinen Spitzen in der richtigen Position zu arretieren.


Genau das hat mich bei meinen beiden Pickerspitzchen schon immer gestört, so dass sie deswegen und wegen den einfachen Drahtringen auch nicht mehr zum Einsatz kamen.
Beim Planen des Selbstbau Schwingspitze bin ich wieder drauf gestoßen, da kann man den Winkel mit einem elastischen Schlauch (Kabelisolierung,Ventilgummi) erzeugen und den auch noch später verdrehen, so werde ich meinen Altkram wohl sogar noch sinnig umbauen und einsetzen können.

Ob man sowas wie dafür passende ca. M2 Muttern und zudem glatt und nicht so kantig wo her bekommt?
In ner alten Modelleisenbahnsammlung bzw. Schrottkiste könnte sich sowas befinden.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> #Gewindeendring
> #Swingtip
> #Seitenbissanzeiger
> 
> Jungs,
> Ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe:
> ihr kennt ja diese winzigen Gewinde wie sie Endringe für ne Schwingspitze oder kleine Quiver aufweisen, ebenso wie Seitenbissanzeiger wie Tipmaster oder Polaris.
> Das ist ja immer ein Krampf, da die kleinen Spitzen in der richtigen Position zu arretieren.
> Gibt es für diese Gewinde so etwas wie winzige Kontermuttern, um da Abhilfe zu schaffen bzw. welche Grösse oder Gewindenummer oder wie das heißt wäre da passend?
> Hg Minimax


ich behelfe mir da immer mit den roten Unterlegscheibchen die manchmal bei Nägeln dabei sind oder so kleine Gummiringe die mal irgendwo bei irgendwelchen Hängern mit bei waren. Wahrscheinlich kann man aber auch mit Dichtungshaf den Quiver in die richtige Position bringen. Bei der Schwingspitze setze ich immer erst das Winkel oder Ventilgummi drauf wenn die Schraube fest ist, dass funktioniert eigentlich problemlos.


----------



## Minimax

Schon mal vielen Dank für Euren Input, Jungs!
Das scheint mir aufwandslos und praktikabel, und auch wechselfreundlich:


skyduck schrieb:


> ich behelfe mir da immer mit den roten Unterlegscheibchen die manchmal bei Nägeln dabei sind oder so kleine Gummiringe die mal irgendwo bei irgendwelchen Hängern mit bei waren.


Die Gewinde sind ja winzig. Könnte man da nicht auch gelochte Stückchen von etwas breiteren Haushaltsgummis auf das Gewinde ziehen, das müsste doch auch klappen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> #Gewindeendring
> #Swingtip
> #Seitenbissanzeiger
> 
> Jungs,
> Ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe:
> ihr kennt ja diese winzigen Gewinde wie sie Endringe für ne Schwingspitze oder kleine Quiver aufweisen, ebenso wie Seitenbissanzeiger wie Tipmaster oder Polaris.
> Das ist ja immer ein Krampf, da die kleinen Spitzen in der richtigen Position zu arretieren.
> Gibt es für diese Gewinde so etwas wie winzige Kontermuttern, um da Abhilfe zu schaffen bzw. welche Grösse oder Gewindenummer oder wie das heißt wäre da passend?
> Hg Minimax



Kannst du, nachdem du den "Zapfen mit Gewinde" fest reingedreht hat, nicht den aufgeschobenen Schlauch einfach passend ausrichten?
Oder ist der Zapfen mit dem Sclauch verklebt?
Edit.....jetzt erst gelesen. Du meinst vmtl. gar nicht für ne Schwingspitze, sondern für die einschraubbaren  Zittterspitzen?
Ja da muss irgendwas auf bzw. zwischen die Gewindegänge damit sie sich schwerer einschrauben lässt und dann auch so bleibt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du, nachdem du den "Zapfen mit Gewinde" fest reingedreht hat, nicht den aufgeschobenen Schlauch einfach passend ausrichten?
> Oder ist der Zapfen mit dem Sclauch verklebt?


Klar, bei Swingtips ist das kein Problem- ich hätt dazuschreiben müssen, es geht mir in erster Linie um die kleinen Quivertips, und da ist ja der Spitzenring fest. Mir geht's darum, die Tips in der korrekten Position relativ sicher zum halten zu kriegen. Dito Seitenbissanzeiger, da muss das Häkchen bzw das Ringlein auch richtig ausgerichtet sein.
Ich hab gerade mal miniunterlegscheiben aus Tiroler-Hölzel-schlauch geschnitten, das scheint zu funktionieren obs wirklich hilft kann man wohl nur unter realen Einsatzbedingugnen feststellen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bin ich inzwischen auch drauf auch gekommen(siehe Edit oben).
Wenn es funktioniert ist es ja gut.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es funktioniert ist es ja gut.


Ich drück mich nur vorm Wickeln


----------



## rhinefisher

Früher hatten all meine Zitter- oder Swing Spitzen so hübsche Konterringe aus Messing.
Aber ne gewöhnliche Schraube sollte es auch tun...
Die passen








						Std Hex Nut Brass 8BA
					

Supplier of nuts, bolts, screws. Specialising in obsolete threads types, automotive and stainless fasteners.




					www.classicfasteners.com.au
				



8BA ist eigentlich der Standard.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich drück mich nur vorm Wickeln


Verständlich, ich schätze man braucht eine Spezialwickelbank, eine Micro-Wickelbank eben.
Ging damit schon 2 Wochen schwanger, was die Spitzchen betrifft.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Früher hatten all meine Zitter- oder Swing Spitzen so hübsche Konterringe aus Messing.
> Aber ne gewöhnliche Schraube sollte es auch tun...
> Die passen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Std Hex Nut Brass 8BA
> 
> 
> Supplier of nuts, bolts, screws. Specialising in obsolete threads types, automotive and stainless fasteners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.classicfasteners.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8BA ist eigentlich der Standard.. .


Wie cool, Danke! Ich sehe aber, die sind aus USA. Gibts solche Schrauben auch bei Anbietern aus Schland oder EU? Und wie heissen sie?
Bzw. Stell dir vor, Du schickst mich zu "Schrauben und Gewinde Meier" oder zu Obi, mit dem Auftrag diese Muttern zu kaufen, weisst aber das ich ein Mechaniklegastheniker bin. Was schreibst Du auf den Zettel, dem ich dem Mitarbeiter dort zeigen soll?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Verständlich, ich schätze man braucht eine Spezialwickelbank, eine Micro-Wickelbank eben.
> Ging damit schon 2 Wochen schwanger, was die Spitzchen betrifft.


Nein, ich meine nicht die Ringe für die Spitzchen die habe ich ja. Ich meinte das Wickeln der _richtigen_ Ringe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht die Ringe für die Spitzchen die habe ich ja. Ich meinte das Wickeln der _richtigen_ Ringe.



Erstmal TESA und ab ans Wasser zum testen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erstmal TESA und ab ans Wasser zum testen.


Ich habs mit Kreppband im Hundekotpark gemacht. Der Stock nietet alles bis zwei Unzen hinter den Horizont.


----------



## rhinefisher

Du könntest ne willige Studentin darauf ansetzen....
Oder beim Ali bestellen...








						14.08€ 13% OFF|20 stücke 8BA 6BA 4BA 1BA 0BA copp er hex lock muttern äußere hexagon dünne durch loch flache messing mutter|Muttern|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber, die sind aus USA


Australien ist kein US Bundesstaat....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du könntest ne willige Studentin darauf ansetzen....
> Oder beim Ali bestellen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.08€ 13% OFF|20 stücke 8BA 6BA 4BA 1BA 0BA copp er hex lock muttern äußere hexagon dünne durch loch flache messing mutter|Muttern|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com


Wie heissen die Dinger und gibt es eine Möglichkeit sie nicht aus Übersee zu beziehen???


----------



## rhinefisher

Das sind 8BA Nuts - keine Ahnung wer in D so kleine Britische Muttern führt... .
Sehr warscheinlich auf der Insel. Ganz sicher sogar.. .


----------



## skyduck

8 Ba Messing Halb Muttern Pack 10 - 8ba -  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 8 Ba Messing Halb Muttern Pack 10 - 8ba - in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




da ist auch eine Größentabelle bei, falls es dann doch mal kleiner sein muss...


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,

leider hat es am Wochenende nicht geklappt mit ans Wasser gehen. Die Wege waren dermaßen vereist und rutschig, dass ich mich da nicht vollbeladen auf den Weg machen wollte und Ruten- oder Bein-bruch riskieren wollte. Fahrrad ging gar nicht. Aber jetzt scheint ja bei uns der Frühling langsam zu kommen. Ich hoffe nur, dass dann am Wochenende nicht Schmelzwasser- Hochwasser ist. Ich muss endlich mal wieder los,,,

#angling direkt

Ich warte jetzt seit dem 26.01. auf meine Lieferung.   . In Deutschland soll sie laut Tracking mittlerweile angekommen sein, weiter geht es aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung?

#Sitzkiepe
Ich habe mir jetzt ja wie berichtet für meinen Feederstuhl ein Fusspodest geholt. Damit bin ich bei den Trockenübungen eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden . Das ist schon einmal wesentlich stabiler mit montierten Feederarm und auch sehr viel weniger am Wackeln.
Jetzt stelle ich aber fest, dass dieses Setup deutlich sperriger und sogar auch schwerer als die passenden Sitzkiepe ist. (Inception SL30). Da es die im Angebot gibt ohne Fusspodest (den ich ja schon habe) bin ich echt am überlegen mir diese auch noch zu holen (Überbrückung der angelfreien Zeit ). Irgendwie gefällt mir das ganz gut alles inklusive etwas Tackle in einem Teil zu haben. Bin mir nur unsicher wie es mit dem Sitzkomfort so ist, wobei ich bei längeren Ansitzen ja auch noch diverse Stühle habe. Wer von euch benutzt eine Sitzkiepe oder kennt sogar das angesprochene Modell? @geomas du hast dir ja auch so eine Minikiepe geholt, wie findest du dass denn zum längeren Sitzen, bzw. wo siehst du da Vorteile (falls es welche gibt).
Gerne höre ich natürlich auch von allen anderen die sehr geschätzte Meinung zu Vor und Nachteilen von leichten Sitzkiepen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> In Deutschland soll sie laut Tracking mittlerweile angekommen sein, weiter geht es aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung?


die letzten 2 Wochen lahmte in DE der Paketdienst ziemlich, hatte recht viele Pakete  laufen und es war praktisch alles länger unterwegs als zuvor.
Eine Woche rein vorwärts in DE halte ich nicht für ungewöhnlich.
Wenn's denn wirklich unterwegs ist, genieße die Vorfreude


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habs mit Kreppband im Hundekotpark gemacht. Der Stock nietet alles bis zwei Unzen hinter den Horizont.



Ach ne Brandungsrute wird das ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich glaube eher 'ne Hundescheuche  , die verlassen beim Hyperschall-Wurfgeräusch sicherlich panisch den Kotplatz.

Da steckt wohl mehr dahinter, eine geheime Entwicklung für die Berliner Stadtverwaltung oder so ...


----------



## geomas

@skyduck  - mit Paketdiensten („innerdeutscher Versand”) hab ich zuletzt auch sehr unschöne Erfahrungen machen müssen, teilweise gab es aber auch superschnelle Lieferungen.

Bei britischen Shops habe ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht bestellt und werde es wohl auch bis auf weiteres lassen (bin 2x auf die Nase gefallen bei Bestellungen im späten Dezember).

Die sehr kleine Kiepe die ich habe ist für meinen Geschmack (=Hintern) sehr bequem von der Polsterung her. 
Ich habe sie ohne Fußpodest geordert aus Gewichtsgründen. Es ist ne Octbox ( https://www.octbox.co.uk/de/seat-box-mk13-1/compact-seat-box.html ). 
Mir gefällt die verglichen mit einem Hocker oder Feederchair aufrechtere Sitzhaltung auf der Kiepe, ich fühle mich „wacher” auf diesem Thron ;-))
Meine hat allerdings wenig Stauraum, standardmäßig verfügt sie nur über einen tiefen Baitwaiter, der beim Transport unter den Sitz geschraubt wird und dort Köderboxen... sicher hält. 


@Minimax - Du magst Dich dunkel an den Namen „metalmicky1944” erinnern - bei diesem äußerst freundlichen Gentleman orderte ich einst handgebaute Swingtips. Diese lieferte er mit passenden winzigen Federringen und „Unterlegscheiben”. Leider hab ich die nicht für ein Foto griffbereit. Vielleicht kann Dir sonst ein Berliner Feinmechaniker (gibt es sojemanden überhaupt???) bei der Lösung Deines kleinen Problems behilflich sein.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach ne Brandungsrute wird das ?


Ich fürchte ja


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> #Gewindeendring
> #Swingtip
> #Seitenbissanzeiger
> 
> Jungs,
> Ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe:
> ihr kennt ja diese winzigen Gewinde wie sie Endringe für ne Schwingspitze oder kleine Quiver aufweisen, ebenso wie Seitenbissanzeiger wie Tipmaster oder Polaris.
> Das ist ja immer ein Krampf, da die kleinen Spitzen in der richtigen Position zu arretieren.
> Gibt es für diese Gewinde so etwas wie winzige Kontermuttern, um da Abhilfe zu schaffen bzw. welche Grösse oder Gewindenummer oder wie das heißt wäre da passend?
> Hg Minimax


Hier wird nur ein neues Problem geboren. Die Gewinde der Spitzen sind nicht, wie sonst üblich, geschnitten, sondern aufgerollt. Also aus dem bestehenden, leider sehr weichen, Material "hochgequetscht". So ähnlich, wie bei Fahrradspeichen. Die sind aber mindestens aus Stahl!
Dadurch werden die Gewinde-Männchen immer etwas ungenau und je öfter man sie benutzt, immer ungenauer. Mit feinsten Mütterchen zu kontern, wird sicher genau nur einmal Abhilfe schaffen. Dann ist alles überdreht und abgenudelt.

Oder hat schon mal wer auch nur ein Paar Spitzen und Endringe gefunden, wo das wirklich satt und dauerhaft sitzt?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Hier wird nur ein neues Problem geboren.
> (....)Mit feinsten Mütterchen zu kontern, wird sicher genau nur einmal Abhilfe schaffen. Dann ist alles überdreht und abgenudelt.


hm,  ja einleuchtend. 
Vermutlich ist Seitenanzeiger eh besser, dankommts nicht so ganz auf die Ausrichtung an, und ich bin ihn gewöhnt.
Oder halt lockere Schnur und zwischen die Zehen geklemmt, dann kann ich mich behaglich im Grase ausstrecken und die Wolken beobachten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Mit feinsten Mütterchen zu kontern, wird sicher genau nur einmal Abhilfe schaffen. Dann ist alles überdreht und abgenudelt.


Nöö - bei meinen hat das viele Jahre einwandfrei funktioniert.. .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder halt lockere Schnur und zwischen die Zehen geklemmt, dann kann ich mich behaglich im Grase ausstrecken und die Wolken beobachten.



Nicht dass sich die feine 0,16er an deinen haarigen Hobbitfüßen verfängt.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe den ganzen Swing- und Springtipkrempel rausgeworfen. Den ganzen Tag auf Spitzen zu schauen, die ums Verrecken nur von schief auf quer stehen wollen, macht einen ja meschugge!


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nicht dass sich die feine 0,16er an deinen haarigen Hobbitfüßen verfängt.


Mein Lieber, du hast ein falsches Bild von mir. Das Problem wäre eher, das sie durch meine rasiermesserscharfen Velociraptorkrallen gekappt wird.
Die Ruten die ich mit 16er Fischen würde, haben aber alle "richtige" Einsteckspitzen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe den ganzen Swing- und Springtipkrempel rausgeworfen. Den ganzen Tag auf Spitzen zu schauen, die ums Verrecken nur von schief auf quer stehen wollen, macht einen ja meschugge!


Swing Tips machen mich ja schon beim Werfen meschugge..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist Seitenanzeiger eh besser, dankommts nicht so ganz auf die Ausrichtung an, und ich bin ihn gewöhnt.



Ich habe hier noch irgendwo eine "Swingster" von der East Anglian Rod Company herumfliegen. Eine kurze grüne Rute, mit Korkgriff und Gewindespitzenring für - wie der Name der Rute schon sagt - das Einschrauben von Schwingspitzen. Zusätzlich verfügt die Rute, kurz vor dem Leitring, allerdings noch über eine angewickelte Aufnahme mit Gewinde, wohl für einen solchen Seitenbissanzeiger. Benutzt habe ich diese Option allerdings noch nie.


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ... beringe die neue Rute ganz normal und benütze den *Mardon*. Mehr muss gar nicht!


----------



## Minimax

Die sind ziemlich cool, gab ja früher das System von Hülße, oder auch Sidewinder, ich benutze gerne tipmaster von Premier Floats. Da hat man so ne kleine Gewindeaufnahme für die Tip, die man mitnehme O-Ring an die Rute schnallt.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ... beringe die neue Rute ganz normal und benütze den *Mardon*. Mehr muss gar nicht!


Gewindespitzenring ist schon geheissklebt und Wicklung drunter. Aber ich werde vor allem auf Seitenanzeiger setzen, Gewindering ist nur um mir viele Optionen offenzuhalten. Oder eben Mardon, oder Schnurclip oder oder oder...
Nur eins geht mit dem rassigen Biest auf keinen Fall, feine Bisserkennung rein über Spitze. Aber das war mir klar, seit ich in Richtung Mefoblank ermittelt habe (sehr gute und kompetente tel. Beratung durch @Nordlichtangler, btw).
Andererseits: Alle Nicht-Spitzen-Bissanzeiger spielen ihre Stärken ja erst ab einer gewissen Straffheit der Rute aus.

Ein Beispiel: die an heutigen Masstäben ultraweiche 10' Hardy Glass Avon bog sich bei rech tzegheftem Biss schon deutlich durch, bevor was was unten beim Seitenanzeiger ankam.
So ne schnelle Straffrute wie die gerade entstehende 'Rosie the Riveter' (vgl. dazu Westinghouse Plakat) hält dem Biss stand, so das Seitenanzeiger/ Mardon/ Clip überhaupt erstmal richtig arbeiten können.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur eins geht mit dem rassigen Biest auf keinen Fall, feine Bisserkennung rein über Spitze.


Selbst das ist machbar. Je weiter die Rute vorne über den Rutenhalter steht, desto sensibler wird sie. Jeder Zentimeter macht sich da bemerkbar!


----------



## geomas

Danke lieber @Minimax für die Erstnennung von „Rosie the riveter” im Ükel. Eventuell gar im gesamten AB, dem größten Angelforum Europas, überhaupt. 
Von jetzt an kann es nur noch aufwärts gehen mit dem Stammtisch, dem Board überhaupt, unserer gemeinsamen Passion (ich meine die Angelei).


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - die Scherzkekse vom mehrfach geschmähten online-Wetterdienst bieten 13° C ohne negatives Vorzeichen für den kommenden Sonnabend.
Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - die Scherzkekse vom mehrfach geschmähten online-Wetterdienst bieten 13° C ohne negatives Vorzeichen für den kommenden Sonnabend.
> Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift.



Dabei zeigen Glaskugeln doch meistens Schnee an.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke lieber @Minimax für die Erstnennung von „Rosie the riveter” im Ükel. Eventuell gar im gesamten AB, dem größten Angelforum Europas, überhaupt.
> Von jetzt an kann es nur noch aufwärts gehen mit dem Stammtisch, dem Board überhaupt, unserer gemeinsamen Passion (ich meine die Angelei).


Danke dafür! Leider wirds der volle Name nicht auf den Blank schaffen, meine Tuscheskills sind zu schlecht. Aber die Rute soll so inoffiziell bekannt sein. Während ich also tuscheübungen auf ner alten dunklen Telerute veranstalte, ist Mrs. Minimax gerade dabei ein Futteral zu riveten.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke dafür! Leider wirds der volle Name nicht auf den Blank schaffen, meine Tuscheskills sind zu schlecht. Aber die Rute soll so inoffiziell bekannt sein. Während ich also tuscheübungen auf ner alten dunklen Telerute veranstalte, ist Mrs. Minimax gerade dabei ein Futteral zu riveten.



Der Mann mit der Ledertasche trifft die Frau mit der Lochzange? Oder so?


----------



## Andal

Damit die Brüder auch mal wissen, um welche Rosie und die gab es wirklich als Vorbild des Posters, es sich handelt. Damit sollten Frauen für die Rüstungswirtschaft in den USA im WW II geworben werden,


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Rosie the Riveter - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Ich sag jetzt nur mal soviel dazu, die Jahreszahlen 1942,42,43,44
stehen für eine Zeit, wo jene gute Rosie nichts besseres zu tun hatte
als die Flugzeuge zu dengeln, die besonders Berlin, Hamburg, Braunschweig, Dresden
und viele andere Städte in Schutt und Asche legten.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Rosie the Riveter - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sag jetzt nur mal soviel dazu, die Jahreszahlen 1942,42,43,44
> stehen für eine Zeit, wo jene gute Rosie nichts besseres zu tun hatte
> als die Flugzeuge zu dengeln, die besonders Berlin, Hamburg, Braunschweig, Dresden
> und viele andere Städte in Schutt und Asche legten.


Die Rosie hat das aber alles nicht angezettelt, angefangen!


----------



## Minimax

Ach, @@Nordlichtangler man mus ja nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, es sind dann halt ganz harmlose Namen die sich ganz neutral anbieten. Hatten wir ja schon bei der feldgrauen Volksrute U-zwo, da gabs ja auch nen breiten Konsens nicht zu wild zu assoziieren.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Minimax
Ich frage mich grad welche Swingtip du da dranschrauben willst ?
Kann ich davon ausgehen das es welche mit festen Hardmono sind ?
Sollten es welche mit Gummi sein müsstest du doch nicht kontern sondern nur den Gumme entsprechend richten damit die Spitze gerade ist.
Was ich auch schon gemacht habe ist da ich mir welche selbstgebaut hab.






Die rechte ist eine gekaufte, glaub von Jensi. Auf den Foto kommen sie nicht so leuchtend rüber wie sie in wirklichkeit sind.
Die Ringe hab ich aus Edelstahl gebogen und auf den Kunststoffstab gewickelt. Von der Länge haben die so um die 25-30cm.
Das gute dabei du kannst damit sogar in der Dunkelheit fischen da ein Knicklichthalter vorne montiert werden kann.
Dank der großen Ringe und langer Spitze kann man auch gut durchziehen ohne das sich was überschlägt und schafft so größere Weiten.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wenn ich @Minimax  richtig verstanden habe (der Post liegt so drei Seiten zurück), geht es ihm vor allem um die Ausrichtung von Quivrspitzen, die ja über einen festen Spitzenring verfügen. Swingtips sind nicht so das Problem.
Angesichts der Fragilität solch kleiner Gewinde würde ich auch die von @skyduck vorgeschlagene Lösung mit kleinen Unterlegscheiben bevorzugen. Anbieten würde sich ein Döschen kleiner Kunststoffposenringe, die man sich auf die die richtige Höhe zurechtschneiden kann Und die zugleich einigermaßen flexibel sind.


----------



## phirania

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - die Scherzkekse vom mehrfach geschmähten online-Wetterdienst bieten 13° C ohne negatives Vorzeichen für den kommenden Sonnabend.
> Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift.


Bei uns sollen es 18 bis 20 Grad werden...


----------



## Thomas.

phirania schrieb:


> Bei uns sollen es 18 bis 20 Grad werden...


hier auch, suche schon die Badehose


----------



## Minimax

Das ist natürlich etwas partypoopermässig, aber die steigenden Temperaturen werden durch schmelzenden Schnee und Eisdecken natürlich dafür sorgen, dass relativ rasch grosse Mengen eiskalten Wassers in die Gewässer gelangen und vermutlich unseren geschuppten Freunden den zunächst den Appetit verderben.
Aber natürlich scharre ich auch schon mit den Hufen, ums ans Wasser zu gelangen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich befürchte auch erstmal rasende Hochwasser bei solch Tauorgie, mit alle den negativen Folgen samt Umgestaltungen der Landschaft oder Bauten.
Dann haben wir aber Mitte Februar auf der Funkuhr stehen, und wenn bei solchen hohen Plus-Temperaturen wieder richtige Kaltluft wie gerade noch die Tage eindringt, dann prost Eiszeit, dann könnte es schlagartig etwas sehr viel stärkere Schneefälle und stärkere Stürme geben, als dieses kurze Wintervorgeplänkel brachte.


----------



## Finke20

Das mit dem Wetter ist schon sehr verrückt. Vorletzte Nacht noch -16C° ,  letzte Nacht und heut Früh 25 cm neu Schnee  und jetzt +6C° .


----------



## rhinefisher

Wenn das Schmelzwasser durch den Rhein fließt, vernagelts den Fischen das Maul und ich kann genausogut auf dem Sofa vergammeln...
Aber immerhin haben wir wieder meinen geliebten Mix aus Regen und lockerer Bewölkung..


----------



## porbeagle

Es wird jetzt nur noch warm. Große Kälte kommt nimmer.
Das weiß ich weil die Bienen sich unterm Deckel des Kasten sammeln.


----------



## Tobias85

Bei mir kam die Tage auch ein Kuvert mit handgefertigtem 'Angelzubehör' an. Für ein Foto hab ich die Pose schonmal mit ihrem angestammten Element verpaart. Auch von mir vielen Dank an @Jason für das Schmuckstück. 









Slappy schrieb:


> 4 Monate später wiege ich wieder so viel wie am Anfang und der Bauch kommt ebenfalls zurück. Das lohnt nicht.



Klassischer Fall von hinterher so weitergegessen wie vorher. Wenn man merkt, dass es langsam wieder mehr wird, dann direkt gegensteuern. Hatte die Hochzeit meiner Schwester damals als Anlass genommen 10kg abzuspecken. Halbes Jahr später waren die auch wieder drauf, weil - du ahnst es - ich unreflektiert so weitergefressen hab wie vorher. Das ganze ist jetzt 2 Jahre her und inzwischen bin ich kontinuierlich immer weiter hochgerutscht auf insgesamt + 24,2 kg 

Wie Andal schon sagt:


Andal schrieb:


> Alles was wirklich hilft, *ist weniger fressen und saufen!*



Am besten noch selbstkontrolliert durch Kalorienzählen...Lebensmittel mit der App einscannen, Menge eingeben und fertig. Da wird einem erst bewusst, wie viel man tatsächlich isst und auch, wieviel das Kleinvieh ausmacht, also die Milch im Kaffee oder die 2 EL Öl beim Hähnchen anbraten etc...
Jetzt bin ich wieder dran, die Kilos loszuwerden, und habe inzwischen 3,9 kg in 15(!) Tagen geschafft - gleichmäßig und stetig nur durch Kalorien zählen. Wobei ich auch schnell zum Ziel kommen will und grader dementsprechend ein sehr sehr hohes Kaloriendefizit verfolge. Wenn man seine Speise weise wählt (viele Proteine und Ballaststoffe), dann muss man dabei auch nicht hungern - ich hab momentan nicht mal Lust auf Süßigkeiten oder Pommes etc.

Die spezielle Sorte von 'Plumpsanglern', wie @kuttenkarl sie meint, kenne ich auch. Steht drei Meter neben mir, beschwert sich, dass der Bach leer ist und man nicht mal ein paar kleine Weißfische fängt. Ich, 5m weiter, habe die Pose ausgelotet und fange mehrere Rotfedern nacheinander. Auf den Hinweis, die Pose doch auch mal auf ein paar cm über Grund auszuloten (denn genau das bringt mir dort immer Erfolg) wird dann mit einem "Ne, bringt doch eh nichts" reagiert. Sowas geht mir dann auch gehörig auf die Nerven...

#Leuchtgarn
Ich hatte vor 1-2 Jahren mal Leuchtpigment gekauft (der Leuchtstoff ist ja in allen die gleiche Aluminiumverbindung) und hab versucht, ne Stippposen-Antenne damit zu beschichten: Klarlack drauf und mit dem Pigment bestreuen, das dreimal. Das klappt generell, aber dieser Leuchtstoff leuchtet eben nur für kurze Zeit sehr stark, lässt dann schnell nach und glimmt dann eine ganze Weile eher schwach vor sich hin. Darum hab ich das Projekt bisher auch nicht weiter verfolgt. Bei dem Garn wird es vermutlich genauso laufen. Wenn man das alle 5 Minuten anstrahlt sollte das ganz gut gehen. Beim Stippen also machbar, an der Rutenspitze wäre das wohl zu umständlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gerade sprachen wir noch drüber....


----------



## Kneto

Apropos höhere Temperaturen und angemesseneres Wetter...
Mich hiepert es mittlerweile auch schon sehr nach angelfreundlicherem Wetter, allerdings macht mir der immer wieder verlängerte Lockdown da zusätzlich einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Geplant habe ich eine Neuanschaffung von Angelbekleidung, und da ich diese in der jetzigen Zeit explizit im Fach-Einzelhandel erwerben möchte zieht sich dies in die Länge.....
Einerseits möchte ich dem stationären Handel etwas unter die Arme greifen und vorallem habe ich keine Lust auf ständige Retouren bei höherwertigen Bekleidungsstücken die ich lange tragen möchte.
Ich möchte die Klamotten anprobieren, mich beraten lassen und vorallem sollen sie passen.


----------



## Andal

*# Abnehmen...*

Alle Sanktionen, App's, Kalorienzählen und der ganze Tinnef sind für den Popo. Esst was ihr wollt. Nur eben in Maßen und nicht mehr bis zum Stillstand der Pupille. Dann wird es von ganz alleine, langsam, aber ohne Jojo-Effekt. 

*# Plumpsangler...*

Plumpsangler, die gemütlich herumplumpsen und am Abend trotzdem zufrieden heimgehen, finde ich sehr sympathisch.
Plumpsangler, die nur motzen und ihr Versagen immer nur auf andere schieben, sind das Letzte!


----------



## Andal

Wer die ganze Abnehmerei wirklich ernsthaft durchziehen will:

Einfach in der Küche einen nicht mehr so mächtigen Teller anrichten, an den Essplatz tragen und dort langsam(!) genießen. Ihr werdet staunen, wie der Heißhunger und die Gier schwindet, die Portionen mit der Zeit genauso kleiner werden, wie die Wampe!


----------



## Finke20

Andal schrieb:


> Plumpsangler, die nur motzen und ihr Versagen immer nur auf andere schieben, sind das Letzte!


 
Die Personen gibt es aber leider überall und ich habe den Eindruck es werden immer mehr.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Für ein Foto hab ich die Pose schonmal mit ihrem angestammten Element verpaart.


 
Was Tobias85 mit Schnee , also ich bevorzuge dazu den flüssigen Aggregatszustand .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Abnehmen: Müsste ich eigentlich auch, aber irgendwie wird man seine Sozialisation nicht los. Wir waren vier Jungs zuhause und da war der Futterneid gut ausgeprägt. Das ging so weit, dass man die Frikadelle, die man beim besten Willen nicht mehr reinbekommen hat, zur Sicherheit in der eigenen Nachttischschublade gebunkert hat, damit sie bloß nicht wegkommt. Nun werde ich seit über 20 Jahren bestens verköstigt, aber meine Essgeschwindigkeit ist immer noch hoch, nach dem Motto: Was ich hab, das kann mir keiner mehr wegessen.


----------



## Andal

Bei meinen Cousins und mir war es Brauch, so ein Stück folgendermaßen zu verteilen. Einer teilt und der andere nimmt. Da konnte der Prozess um eine Flasche Limo schon mal eine Stunde dauern.


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Alle Sanktionen, App's, Kalorienzählen und der ganze Tinnef sind für den Popo. Esst was ihr wollt. Nur eben in Maßen und nicht mehr bis zum Stillstand der Pupille. Dann wird es von ganz alleine, langsam, aber ohne Jojo-Effekt.


Viele Wegen führen nach Rom und das Kalorienzählen funktioniert dann hervorragend, wenn man eben wirklich alles berücksichtig, was irgendwie Kalorien hat. Ob man jetzt diesen Weg geht oder übers Portionen verkleinern nach Augenmaß, egal ob schnell oder langsam: Der einzig entscheidende Punkt bei allen Diäten ist, dass man ab dem Zielgewicht nicht wieder mehr isst, als der Körper braucht, dann gibts auch keinen Jojo-Effekt, egal welchen Weg man genommen hat. Und manch einer unter uns ist eben Junggeselle und möchte schnell wieder in Form kommen, um nach den ganzen Lockdowns wieder fit und knackig ins Leben zu starten und das zu ändern...


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Viele Wegen führen nach Rom und das Kalorienzählen funktioniert dann hervorragend, wenn man eben wirklich alles berücksichtig, was irgendwie Kalorien hat. Ob man jetzt diesen Weg geht oder übers Portionen verkleinern nach Augenmaß, egal ob schnell oder langsam: Der einzig entscheidende Punkt bei allen Diäten ist, dass man ab dem Zielgewicht nicht wieder mehr isst, als der Körper braucht, dann gibts auch keinen Jojo-Effekt, egal welchen Weg man genommen hat. Und manch einer unter uns ist eben Junggeselle und möchte schnell wieder in Form kommen, um nach den ganzen Lockdowns wieder fit und knackig ins Leben zu starten und das zu ändern...


Zeit ist der entscheidende Faktor. Zeit bei der Sache lassen. Nicht wie die Perlen, denen 3 Wochen vor dem Rimini Urlaub einfällt, dass sie für die Badeanzug Figur noch gute 15 kg zu viel auf der Hüfte haben und dann pressiert es auf den Schlag. Des werd hoid nix.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und manch einer unter uns ist eben Junggeselle und möchte schnell wieder in Form kommen, um nach den ganzen Lockdowns wieder fit und knackig ins Leben zu starten und das zu ändern...


Oha, ein lohnendes Ziel. Ein Hinweis: Der schönste Junggottkörper, die strahlendsten Augen und das blitzendste Lächeln nützen nichts, wenn man zu früh in diesem reizendsten aller Spiele die falschen Karten spielt:
"Mein Hobby ist Angeln. Besonders gerne hake ich Döbel, die ich mit stücken roher Leber anlocke. Nachher werfe ich sie wieder rein. Oh, und ausserdem halte ich Riesengottesanbeterinnen, die ich mit lebenden Heuschrecken füttere. Wollen wir mal nen Kaffee trinken gehen?"


----------



## Tobias85

Es gibt ja sone ganze Reihe Diät-Mythen (langsam abnehmen, Hungerstoffwechsel, "Negativkalorien", etc.). Dazu habe ich mal ein wirklich interessantes und fundiertes Buch gelesen, das ich meiner Mutter damals zur Unterstützung ihrer Abnehm-Bestrebungen geschenkt habe, aber aus reinem Interesse auch selber gelesen habe: _Fettlogik überwinden_. Die Autorin hat sich während ihrer eigenen Diät (70kg in einem Jahr und erfolgreich gehalten) mit nahezu allen Mythen ums Abnehmen befasst und die zugrunde liegenden Studien recherchiert, zusammengetragen und erklärt genau, wie diese Mythen entstanden sind und auch, warum sie fast alle nicht stimmen. Wer sich also generell für sowas interessiert - unabhängig von irgendwelchen eigenen Bestrebungen - dem sei dieses Buch wärmstens ans Herz gelegt. 

Die Tage gings hier noch um die besten Brotrezepte und nun reden wir übers Abnehmen. Bald werden unsere Themen nicht mehr vom Blinker sondern von der Brigitte aufgegriffen...


----------



## Andal

Ich kann dir nur das berichten, was mich den guten Zentner hat abnehmen lassen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> wenn man zu früh in diesem reizendsten aller Spiele die falschen Karten spielt:


Also doch erst beim ersten Kuss?


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur das berichten, was mich den guten Zentner hat abnehmen lassen.


Ich sage ja: Viele Wege führen nach Rom, alle sind gleichermaßen legitim und jeder sucht sich den Weg aus, der ihm persönlich am genehmsten ist.


----------



## Andal

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also doch erst beim ersten Kuss?


Meinen verflossenen LAG's war es ziemlich wurscht, als ich ihnen sagte, dass ich Angler bin. Arg unwurscht war es ihnen allerdings, als ich ihnen zum ersten mal sagte: "Da kannst du alleine hingehen, denn ich geh fischen!"


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Tage gings hier noch um die besten Brotrezepte und nun reden wir übers Abnehmen.


Ganz genau! Finde den Fehler. Hinweis: im _Friedfischthread_ im _Anglerboard_.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Finde den Fehler. Hinweis: im _Friedfischthread_ im _Anglerboard_.


Ich gelobe Besserung, aber ein klein wenig Schnack muss unter solch anglerisch widrigen Wetterbedingungen auch mal sein am Stammtisch.

Gute Nacht, ihr späten Ükel!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich gelobe Besserung, aber ein klein wenig Schnack muss unter solch anglerisch widrigen Wetterbedingungen auch mal sein am Stammtisch.
> 
> Gute Nacht, ihr späten Ükel!


unbedingt, haste recht,
gut Nacht


----------



## Andal

Gute Nacht all ihr John-Boyz


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Gute Nacht all ihr John-Boyz


ey, moment. ich hab nur Tobsen ne Gute Nacht gewünscht.


----------



## Andal

Ich machte da eher eine Pauschale draus. Als ein Senior bleibe ich auch länger auf ... und länger liegen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#off Topics: Seht es doch ruhig positiv, Jungs. Die letzten Wochen gab es aufgrund des Wetters keine oder kaum Angeltage und entsprechend wenig gab es zu posten. Trotzdem habe die allermeisten in diesen wundervollen Threat das Bedürfnis, miteinander zu kommunizieren. Finde ich echt klasse!


----------



## Racklinger

Am Samstag werd ich auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen, das Wetter muss man ausnutzen  Weiss zwar noch nicht genau ob Altwasser oder Donau (kommt drauf an wieviel Eis noch ist) aber ICH MUSS WIEDER MAL ANS WASSER!!!
Und wenn es nur 2 Stunden sind.....


----------



## phirania

Nun denn der Winterkoller ist ja fast vorbei.....
Hier ist schon fast alles getaut.
Aber die Flüße steigen derbe an.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier, bei mir in der Region wird es nicht ganz so wild werden, mit den Pegeln. Schnee ist schließlich auch nur Niederschlag und soviel war es jetzt auch nicht. Ich scharre jedenfalls auch mit den Hufen und werde am Wochenende mein Glück versuchen. Der kleine Wiesenfluss dürfte zwar noch eine Eisdecke haben, aber die Wümme sowie die tidenabhängige Oste sind offen und damit befischbar. Dabei ist es mir scheixxegal ob ich was fange ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Tage gings hier noch um die besten Brotrezepte und nun reden wir übers Abnehmen.





Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Finde den Fehler. Hinweis: im _Friedfischthread_ im _Anglerboard_.


Kein Fehler, das passt alles haargenau zusammen! 

Erstmal ist ein richtiges Brot und eben nicht diese kommerzielle Bäckersch....se
nahrhaft und viel nahrhafter, d.h. der zu recht dauernd knurrende Verdauungsapparat kann nun wieder befriedigt werden. Was zu viel weniger sinnlosen inhalierten "Auftreibungsstoff" führt.

Zum Zweiten sind unsere Lieblinge auch besondere Feinschmecker, gerade bei frischen leckeren Brotaromen können die überhaupt nicht nein sagen.
Und wer will seinen Lieblingen das nicht gönnen, wem Futterpanscher ist dieser Aufwand denn wirklich zuviel, zumal sie sich immer wieder gerne auf solche Leckerei  drauf einlassen werden (sofern man die Sache auf ein Lippiercing begrenzen kann).


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt drei Wochen später...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365519



15 Tage weiter... .


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zum Zweiten sind unsere Lieblinge auch besondere Feinschmecker, gerade bei frischen leckeren Brotaromen können die überhaupt nicht nein sagen.


Meinst Du  dieselben Lieblinge, die sich wie wild auf das sehr gute, ausgewogene und wohlbekömmliche "Sammys Super Sandwich" stürzen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Natürlich, die wollen auch mal   Dieu dans la France antique


----------



## rhinefisher

So, nachdem die Maden dann docht etwas ...hm...kräftig nach Ammoniak .. hm... rochen..., habe ich 10 Minuten in die Pflege investiert.
Wer weiß wann man wieder ohne Aufwand welche bekommt.
Und siehe da, selbst in der linken Dose gibt es reichlich Leben.. .

PS: Die Rechten sind so gelb, weil ich da nen Rest Curry reingekippt habe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, nachdem die Maden dann docht etwas ...hm...kräftig nach Ammoniak .. hm... rochen..., habe ich 10 Minuten in die Pflege investiert.
> Wer weiß wann man wieder ohne Aufwand welche bekommt.
> Und siehe da, selbst in der linken Dose gibt es reichlich Leben.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366763



Von aktuell vermehrten Kleintierkäufen hatte ich bereits gelesen aber Corona treibt doch seltsame Blüten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Immerhin wird er seine Haustierlein leichthin und mit hohen Liebhabernachfragefaktor wieder los!  

Zum Knuddeln taugen die meisten auch noch.

Das wäre überhaupt eine Alternative: Schöne weiche Fliegenknuddelmaden anstelle überflüssiger Hamster oder Kaninchen oder Katze ...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> hohen Liebhabernachfragefaktor


Wenn das mal so wäre...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

An's Wasser mit einigen richtigen Fischen vor den Füßen musst du dazu schon ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fliegenknuddelmaden


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> An's Wasser mit einigen richtigen Fischen vor den Füßen musst du dazu schon ...


Ach was - da macht man sich doch bloß die Finger schmutzig.. .
Aber vielleicht komme ich ja dieses Jahr mal wieder ans Meer und fange Fische die ich im Anschluß auch verspeisen kann.
Das wär mal ein Ding....


----------



## Tobias85

Und ich habe grade meine Maden- und Wurmvorräte allesamt in die Restmülltonne gekloppt. Selbst mit dicker Styrobox an geschützter Stelle und mehreren Wasserflaschen als Temperaturpuffer haben sie es nicht geschafft.  Ersatz kann ich mir zwar recht zügig besorgen, aber trotzdem...

Ans Bächlein bin ich vorhin auch noch geradelt: Ein schönes, aber nicht zu kräftiges Hochwasser. Grade so, dass viele dicke Fische aus der Weser aufsteigen können, der vorhandene Bestand aber nicht weggespült wird.  Ein paar Tage wirds noch dauern, bis er wieder beangelbar ist, aber das halte ich durch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und ich habe grade meine Maden- und Wurmvorräte allesamt in die Restmülltonne gekloppt. Selbst mit dicker Styrobox an geschützter Stelle und mehreren Wasserflaschen als Temperaturpuffer haben sie es nicht geschafft.



Auweia.
Da muss ich dringend mal nach meiner Eisenia Zucht in Styrobox gucken.
Mir schwant Übles.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da muss ich dringend mal nach meiner Eisenia Zucht in Styrobox gucken.


So eine hab ich ja auch noch draussen stehen, bei der hab ich gar keine Hoffnung. Aber im Kompost sollten sich hier einige Würmer gehalten haben, der ist groß genug.


----------



## rustaweli

Racklinger schrieb:


> Am Samstag werd ich auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen, das Wetter muss man ausnutzen  Weiss zwar noch nicht genau ob Altwasser oder Donau (kommt drauf an wieviel Eis noch ist) aber ICH MUSS WIEDER MAL ANS WASSER!!!
> Und wenn es nur 2 Stunden sind.....


Wo genau an der Donau angelst Du eigentlich? Meine Strecke liegt bei Tapfheim. 

Schön das so viele Ükelpläne für das WE geschmiedet werden! Wünsche allen voran viel Freude bei der Planung, Spaß u Entspannung am Wasser und vor allem Petri! 
Ich bin auch auf alle Fälle das Wetter genießen. Geplant ist Freitag direkt nach Arbeit, Sa mal kurz und da ich Mo sturmfrei und Nachtschicht habe auch tagsüber. Freue mich. Fluß o See, keine Ahnung. Aber auf jeden Fall die ABU trainieren und eine auf komme was da wolle auslegen. 
Das zieht mich gerade wieder hoch, da ich tierisch versagt habe. Bin nicht so der Rollen, Ruten und Posenmacher. Wollte mich endlich einmal an das Thema Rollen wagen. Hab dafür eine alte, schlecht laufende Günstigrolle von Cormoran gewählt. Teil für Teil abgebaut, der Reihe nach hingelegt. Alles gereinigt, entfettet, gefettet. Wieder stolz zusammen, alles passte. Dann der Schreck, unendliche Rücklaufsperre ging nicht raus. Wieder alles auseinander, Lösung nicht gefunden. Noch tiefer rein, etwas klemmt und alles kommt mir entgegen. Ministifte aus einem Laufrad usw. . Genervt alles aufgesucht, auf ein Tuch und unter den Fernseher geschoben. Dann ein Klimpern, zu weit geschoben und die Hälfte liegt hinter sowie unter dem Sideboard. Motivation ist dahin. Habe zum Glück noch ein 2. Modell. Ach menno... Aber irgendwann werde ich auch das Innenleben von Rollen verstehen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und ich habe grade meine Maden- und Wurmvorräte allesamt in die Restmülltonne gekloppt. Selbst mit dicker Styrobox an geschützter Stelle und mehreren Wasserflaschen als Temperaturpuffer haben sie es nicht geschafft.  Ersatz kann ich mir zwar recht zügig besorgen, aber trotzdem...





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auweia.
> Da muss ich dringend mal nach meiner Eisenia Zucht in Styrobox gucken.
> Mir schwant Übles.



Ouh, Fuxx! Meine Würmer! Das Kühlfach!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@rustaweli
Die unendliche Rücklaufsperren darf man nicht fetten!
Damit kleben die Walzen am Kern fest und gehen da nicht mehr weg.

Auf die Schnelle und mit Hektik ist eh nicht gut.
Und ein sicheres Untergefäß wie großes hochwandiges Tablett ist Pflicht, am besten zwei zum verkehrt übereinander stülpen und sichern, falls man doch mal Pause machen muss.
Kleine Kinder und Katzen oder gar Hausgeflügel müssen auch aus dem Raum raus ...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jungs,
es wird Frühling, im Nachbardorf ist der erste Storch zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Jungs,
> es wird Frühling, im Nachbardorf ist der erste Storch zurückgekehrt.



Super.
Pass auf dass er dich nicht besuchen kommt.....


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Die unendliche Rücklaufsperren darf man nicht fetten!
> Damit kleben die Walzen am Kern fest und gehen da nicht mehr weg.
> 
> Auf die Schnelle und mit Hektik ist eh nicht gut.
> Und ein sicheres Untergefäß wie großes hochwandiges Tablett ist Pflicht, am besten zwei zum verkehrt übereinander stülpen und sichern, falls man doch mal Pause machen muss.
> Kleine Kinder und Katzen oder gar Hausgeflügel müssen auch aus dem Raum raus ...


Danke, woher wissen.   Bin echt verzweifelt an der Sperre. Vielleicht lag es daran. Irgendwann ein neuer Versuch, in absoluter Ruhe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super.
> Pass auf dass er dich nicht besuchen kommt.....








_"Auf wen hört er? Auf seine Frau. Ja, das muss man sagen. Wenn die klappert, dann ist er da."_
Hilde Peltzer-Blase (Klingt komisch, heißt aber so...)

Also fast wie bei uns Menschen, wenn es Mittagessen gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sammel vorher die Teile erstmal ein, notfalls 'ne mitelgroße Tupperbox dafür stibizen ...
Und einen möglichst großen starken Magnet suchen, rumfragen, damit sammelt sich vieles gleich viel leichter ein.
Ich hoffe, du hast keinen alten Dielenfußboden oder Luftheizung im Boden oder derartige Fieslichkeiten.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super.
> Pass auf dass er dich nicht besuchen kommt.....


nicht in meinem Alter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke, woher wissen.   Bin echt verzweifelt an der Sperre. Vielleicht lag es daran. Irgendwann ein neuer Versuch, in absoluter Ruhe.


Fragen hilft, hier sind außer mir mindestens 20 weitere kundige Leute, und mit gebündelten Schwarmwissen bleibt sowieso keine Frage ungelöst.

Sammel vorher die verstreuten Teile erstmal ein, notfalls 'ne mittelgroße Tupperbox dafür stibizen ...
Und einen möglichst großen starken Magnet suchen, rumfragen, damit sammelt sich vieles gleich viel leichter ein.
Ich hoffe, du hast keinen alten Dielenfußboden oder Luftheizung im Boden oder derartige Fieslichkeiten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

@rustaweli:
Ein wirklicher Tipp ist das zwar nicht aber bei allzu komplizierten Passagen habe ich auch gerne mal ein Vorher-Nachher-Foto mit dem Smartphone gemacht.
Wobei Du beim Zusammensetzen der Rolle ja scheinbar keine Probleme hattest. Weiterhin viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Warten deiner Rollen.

Das Posenbauen ist dabei auch nicht viel schwerer, auch dort kommt es hauptsächlich auf die Übung bzw. auf das einfach Loslegen und Machen an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> nicht in meinem Alter.


Ich glaube der fürchtet sich vor nix.


----------



## Minimax

@rustaweli
Es ist leichter, mit ganz alten Rollen die Schrauberei zu beginnen. Die sind mechanisch unkomplizierter, und wenn Du einen häufigen Typ wählst findest du jede Menge Ressourcen Videos und Explosionszeichnungen. Plus, garantiert hat die Rolle hier einer von den üblichen Verdächtigen und kennt sich genau mit dem Typ aus.
Und bei so nem alten Trekker lohnt sich das reinigen und neuschmieren so richtig. Es ist schön und garnicht schwierig so einen verharzten Oldtimer wieder zum Schnurren zu bringen, dann nimmt man ihn gerne auch mal mit ans Wasser.
Und mach Dir nix aus dem Missgeschick mit der billigen Cormoran. Sieh es mal so: auch wenn Du sie wieder perfekt zusammengekriegt hättest, wäre es immer noch eine billige Cormoran geblieben


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaube der fürchtet sich vor nix.


So lange die Flinte noch nicht ganz stillgelegt ist, kann der Storch manchen Schuss als Treffer ausnutzen


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Jungs,
> es wird Frühling, im Nachbardorf ist der erste Storch zurückgekehrt.


Ich musste heute im Garten der Missusmama fürchterliche Helotenarbeiten verrichten. aber zwischendurch war mir so, als hörte ich das charakterische Honken einiger Kraniche (War aber zu sehr mit Fluchen beschäftigt, um zum Himmel zu blicken, hätt bestimmt auch eins mit der Peitsche gegeben)


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier kreisten heute 5 Störche über der Stadt - sieht man auch nicht oft.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier kreisten heute 5 Störche über der Stadt - sieht man auch nicht oft.. .


tja, das Rheinland ist sinnenfroh, und in der Coronazeit verbringen die Leute mehr Zeit zuhause. Eine Schweigeminute für die 5 armen Schweine, auf deren Fensterbrettern sie landen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wir brauchen dafür doch keine Störche - wenn wir nicht gerade feiern oder saufen, sind wir am Poppen dran tun....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ...in der Coronazeit verbringen die Leute mehr Zeit zuhause.



Deswegen ist fraglich, ob da tatsächlich Störche kreisten?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Deswegen ist fraglich, ob da tatsächlich Störche kreisten?


Du meintest _krei*ß*ten_, Banksi.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wir brauchen dafür doch keine Störche - wenn wir nicht gerade feiern oder saufen, sind wir am Poppen dran tun....


Aber ohne Storch passiert eben nichts ...

sagte der Frosch,

und dann kam der Hecht.


----------



## Andal

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> nicht in meinem Alter.


Wir hatten in der Familie einen Ururgroßonkel, der mit weit über 70 Lenzen mit seiner ungemein jungen Freundin noch einen Sohn zeugte. Darauf angesprochen antwortete er: "Gehen tut es schon noch. Nur werden sie nicht mehr so schön!"


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wir hatten in der Familie einen Ururgroßonkel, der mit* weit über 70 Lenzen* mit seiner* ungemein jungen Freundin* noch einen Sohn zeugte. Darauf angesprochen antwortete er: "Gehen tut es schon noch. Nur werden sie nicht mehr so schön!"


Gabs da auch nen Vaterschaftstest?


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Gabs da auch nen Vaterschaftstest?


Keine Ahnung, das hat sich in den frühen 50ern zugetragen - also weit vor meiner Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, das hat sich in den frühen 50ern zugetragen - also weit vor meiner Zeit.


Dörfliche Moral.
Meine Mama (rip) war in den späten 50ern/frühen 60ern au-pair.Mädchen in einer Kleinstadt auf Sizilien. Dasa ganze Theater, 1500 Einwohner, 400 Kirchen, Haus nur in Begleitung verlassen, Kopftuch, schwarze Kleidung etc. pp, katholischer als die Inquisition.
Jedenfalls war sie gemeinsam mit der Tochtewr des Hauses einkaufen im Tante Emma Laden, da fällt ihr eine Schillernde Frau, blonde Haare, tailliertes Kostüm, lackierte Nägel auf.
Die Au-Pair-Schwester beantwortet die Frage ganz lässig:
"Ach die Nxxxe? Das ist die Geliebte unseres Pfarrers."
"Waas? Ihr seid doch so streng, und alles?"
"Ja, Christa, es ist so: Die Gemeinde legt zusammen, und zahlt der Frau die Wohnung und ein Salär, damit sie eine heimliche Frau von Monsignore ist."
"aber..aber.. katholisch?.. Zölibat..?"
"Es ist gut wenn Monsignore eine hübsche Haushälterin hat, das hält ihn von den Messdienern fern."

Da war die Mama wieder um ne Erfahrung reicher.

Edit:
oh, achso, ja- Ich hoffe am Freitag ans Wasser zu kommen. Das wird mit Sicherheit ganz finster wegen dem Schmelzwasser ausgehen- andererseits mössen die Fische in strömenden Gewässern auch fressen, allein um ihre Position zu halten. Da müsste Doch der eine oder andere Biss drin sein?


----------



## Andal

Ja langsam wird es wieder...

Die Temperaturen sind wieder so, dass man sich für eine Zeit ans Wasser setzen kann. Bleie sind nachbeschafft, auch auf dem Balkon schön nachgedunkelt, Schrumpfschlauch, Haken, Schnur, bissi Kleinzeug... alles ergänzt und parat einsortiert. Es kann also wieder losgehen, mit den Waschungen von Pellets, dem bewährten Fake-Mais, Käsewürfeln und Tulip in allerlei Zubereitungen, vielleicht auch mal das eine oder andere Flöckchen Brot. Würmer und Maden spare ich mir. Denn auf die Beschaffungsweltreisen habe ich derzeit gleich gar keinen Bock. Der Pegel sinkt auch wieder in erträgliche Rahmen. Nur ist das Wasser noch eisekalt. So what!? Es wird der Seele aber guttun, wenn man wieder mal am Wasser sitzt und die Gedanken auf Reisen schicken kann.


----------



## Minimax

Ach, ich verdamme mich über meine eingefahrenen Wege. Obwohl tausendfach bewährt, scheue ich mich vor den Pellets, Dumbbells und Miniboillies. Nicht das auch hieer im Ükel vielmals über Erfolge mit ihnen berichtet wurde! Es ist schwer, eingefahrene Wege zu verlassen. Im Frühjahr besteht dazu jedoch die beste Möglichkeit. Mal sehen, ob ich diese Saison neue Impulse aufnehmen und verwirklichen kann..


----------



## Andal

Ich kann die kleinen Krumperl nur empfehlen. Hol dir mal ein paar und teste - du musst auch nicht darüber berichten!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann die kleinen Krumperl nur empfehlen. Hol dir mal ein paar und teste - du musst auch nicht darüber berichten!


Tatsächlich plane ich* O*hne *C*onkreten* C*rund im Sommer verstärkt Stillgewässer zu besuchen. Da werden die Leckerlis zum einsatz gebracht werden.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Tatsächlich plane ich* O*hne *C*onkreten* C*rund im Sommer verstärkt Stillgewässer zu besuchen. Da werden die Leckerlis zum einsatz gebracht werden.


In Verbindung mit deinem neuen Schatz eine vorzügliche Idee. In Größe S/XS... ein semi fixed Rig, mit einem 30 cm Vorfach aus Mono ist das ideal auf Schleie und Brassen. Du bist ja eh kein "auf den Biss Schläfer". Da kommst du mit einer ganz simplen Montage von Egg Sinker *, Wirbel und Vorfach prima aus.

* Egg Sinker, nicht das übliche Olivenblei. Egg Sinker sind kompakter, näher an der Kugel und sie haben eine weitere Bohrung. Beides führt dazu, dass sie immer flach am Boden liegen, den Schwerpunkt mehr konzentrieren und somit dem Fisch, bei gleichem Gewicht, einen Hauch mehr Widerstand bietet. Oder bei beabsichtigtem Durchlauf der Schnur weniger Widerstand entgegen setzen - viel weniger, als bei einem ATB.

Das klingt zwar auf's Erste sehr plumpsig, so ganz ohne Nubsies, aber es funktioniert und es reduziert den Aufwand an Kleinteilen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> * Du bist ja eh kein "auf den Biss Schläfer"*. Da kommst du mit einer *ganz simplen Montage* von Egg Sinker *, Wirbel und Vorfach prima aus.
> 
> * *Egg Sinker*, nicht das übliche Olivenblei. Egg Sinker sind kompakter, näher an der Kugel und *sie haben eine weitere Bohrung*.
> (...)  weniger Widerstand entgegen setzen - viel weniger, als bei einem ATB.
> *so ganz ohne Nubsies, (...) reduziert den Aufwand an Kleinteilen.*



Du schätzt mich richtig ein und das kommt mir sehr entgegen- kannst Du eine Bezugsquelle und weitere Infos zu diesen Egg Sinkers verlinken?


----------



## Andal

Ich kaufe meine Bleie fast ausschließlich bei dem. Schnell und gute Ware.









						Olivenblei eiförmig mit Loch - egg-sinker - Lochblei - Grundblei bis ~ 150 g  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Olivenblei eiförmig mit Loch - egg-sinker - Lochblei - Grundblei bis ~ 150 g in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Andal

Ich montiere die ganz simpel. Blei auf die Hauptschnur, eine kleine Gummiperle, oder ein Buffer Bead, Wirbel und das Vorfach. Soll häufiger von einem Bolt Rig zu einer reinen Durchlaufmontge gewechselt werden, dann auch einen Quick Snap Swivel. Dann mit einem Rig Rubber, zur Sicherung, auf dem Vorfach.

Diese Montge tut es vom kleinen Bach bis zum See überall.


----------



## Andal

Noch'n Tipp. Wenn du mit Bolt Rigs fischen willst, besorg dir eine Spule FC-coated-Mono. Die ist deutlich preiswerter als reines FC, lässt sich problemlos knoten, sinkt immer gut und ist etwas steifer, als reines Mono.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> ...Buffer Bead... Bolt Rig ... Quick Snap Swivel. ..Rig Rubber, ....


Innerhalb von 4 Sätzen. 
Da sage man nochmal was zur Jugend und deren Unverständlichkeit.   

Danke noch für all die guten Ratschläge zwecks Rollenwartung und den aufheiternden Hinweis das auch bei aller Hingabe aus einer Krähe kein Paradiesvogel wird!


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 4 Sätzen.
> Da sage man nochmal was zur Jugend und deren Unverständlichkeit.


*Englisch ist nun mal die* *Lingua franca* in unserem "Gewerbe". Wenn man solche recht nützlichen Nubsies jetzt mühsam eindeutscht, findet sie am Ende wieder kein Mensch das Zeug bei Ebay und in den Shops. Es sind halt mal die originalen Namen - und alle Dinge soll man auch bei ihrem Namen nennen. Außerdem ist es einfacher und kürzer, als meinetwegen ein Buffer Bead so und nicht "auf den Tönnchenwirbel aufschiebbare Knotenschutzperle" zu nennen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Morgen Mittag gehts mit meinem Lieblingsnachbarn ans Wasser und er bekommt seine dritte Lehrstunde im Nixfangen.
Ich kann euch garnicht sagen, wie sehr ich mich darauf freue endlich mal wieder bei moderaten Temperaturen am Wasser zu sein...  
Und Sa oder So zeigt mir der @Captain_H00k wie man Fische fängt.
Jetzt muss ich nur überlegen, ob das Holz zum Grillen trocken genug ist und welche Köstlichkeiten ich vertilgen soll, während die Anderen Fische fangen...


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> *Englisch ist nun mal die* *Lingua franca* in unserem "Gewerbe". Wenn man solche recht nützlichen Nubsies jetzt mühsam eindeutscht, findet sie am Ende wieder kein Mensch das Zeug bei Ebay und in den Shops. Es sind halt mal die originalen Namen - und alle Dinge soll man auch bei ihrem Namen nennen. Außerdem ist es einfacher und kürzer, als meinetwegen ein Buffer Bead so und nicht "auf den Tönnchenwirbel aufschiebbare Knotenschutzperle" zu nennen.


Ja klar, fand aber die geballte Konzentration so lustig. Muß sich für nen Nichtangler so anfühlen wie für mich, wenn ich im Auto meinen Sohn und seine Freunde dabei hab. Nächstes Mal werde ich cool kontern und über's Friedfischen anfangen.


----------



## Racklinger

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wo genau an der Donau angelst Du eigentlich? Meine Strecke liegt bei Tapfheim.


Oh mei, ganz andere Ecke, mein Revier ist bei Regensburg, kurz vor der Staustufe in Geisling (was heisst kurz, drei vier Kilometer sanns scho no)


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, ich verdamme mich über meine eingefahrenen Wege. Obwohl tausendfach bewährt, scheue ich mich vor den Pellets, Dumbbells und Miniboillies.


normal sollte ich in der heutigen zeit von OCC und eventuell noch kommenden Veranstaltungen keine Konkurrenz dazu ermutigen andere Köder wie Made und Wurm auszuprobieren, zumal ich bis vorigem Jahr außer Boillies auf Karpfen kein Freund von Trockenfutter war egal ob Brot, Pellets, Hunde, Katzenfutter (die harten Leckerlies), Dumbbells und Miniboillies.
da ich aber 2020 sehr oft und lange am Wasser war habe ich auch viel ausprobiert, am Teich zb. habe ich neben Made die meisten Fische mit Pellets (und größten) gefangen darunter meine erste Schleie, am Fluss war es Hunde, Katzenfutter egal ob Schwimmend, Schwebend oder auf Grund gefolgt von Brot (BP) , muss aber auch erwähnen das ich nur einen bestimmten Fisch auf dem Schirm hatte.
Dumbbells und Miniboillies hingehend brachte hier zumindest so gut wie nix.
einen weiteren großen Vorteil von dem ganzem Gedöns ist das ich es immer zur Hand habe und nicht erst los muss Maden zu besorgen wenn ich mal kurz ans Wasser möchte.
Also einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja klar, fand aber die geballte Konzentration so lustig. Muß sich für nen Nichtangler so anfühlen wie für mich, wenn ich im Auto meinen Sohn und seine Freunde dabei hab. Nächstes Mal werde ich cool kontern und über's Friedfischen anfangen.


Müssen uns alle verstehen? Lasst uns die Spreu vom Weizen trennen! 

Und was deine juvenilen Passagiere angeht, wenn es die zu arg treiben, leg Freddy Quinn und Lolita auf... das haut denen viel mehr auf den Zeiger!


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> normal sollte ich in der heutigen zeit von OCC und eventuell noch kommenden Veranstaltungen keine Konkurrenz dazu ermutigen andere Köder wie Made und Wurm auszuprobieren, zumal ich bis vorigem Jahr außer Boillies auf Karpfen kein Freund von Trockenfutter war egal ob Brot, Pellets, Hunde, Katzenfutter (die harten Leckerlies), Dumbbells und Miniboillies.
> da ich aber 2020 sehr oft und lange am Wasser war habe ich auch viel ausprobiert, am Teich zb. habe ich neben Made die meisten Fische mit Pellets (und größten) gefangen darunter meine erste Schleie, am Fluss war es Hunde, Katzenfutter egal ob Schwimmend, Schwebend oder auf Grund gefolgt von Brot (BP) , muss aber auch erwähnen das ich nur einen bestimmten Fisch auf dem Schirm hatte.
> Dumbbells und Miniboillies hingehend brachte hier zumindest so gut wie nix.
> einen weiteren großen Vorteil von dem ganzem Gedöns ist das ich es immer zur Hand habe und nicht erst los muss Maden zu besorgen wenn ich mal kurz ans Wasser möchte.
> Also einfach mal ausprobieren


Anhand Deiner Aufzählung und der Erwähnung der OCC, schlussfolgere ich das der beste Köder dann doch wohl Mais war.   

Danke @Racklinger , das ist natürlich ne andere Ecke.


----------



## Andal

Auch ein nettes Challenge-Motto ... Just Kukuruz!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> war mir so, als hörte ich das charakterische Honken einiger Kraniche


Kraniche ziehen bei uns schon seit Tagen, besonders viele sind es wenn ich abends mit dem Hund rausgehe.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Auch ein nettes Challenge-Motto ... Just Kukuruz!


Ich gebe zu, das mußte ich googeln.


----------



## Andal

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Kraniche ziehen bei uns schon seit Tagen, besonders viele sind es wenn ich abends mit dem Hund rausgehe.


So lange die Plärr-Vögel nur ziehen geht es ja. Aber wo die sich niederlassen, wird es schon arg laut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Bleie fast ausschließlich bei dem. Schnell und gute Ware.


Der Justus baut jetzt nicht mehr Ringe und Teile von alten Ruten ab - da hatte ich mal in den "schlechten alten Zeiten", als die Ringe noch schweineteurer waren und sein Angelgeschäft ganz klein, welche gekauft.
Er hat neben den diversen Anhängebleispielarten auch neue Ringe in verschiedenen Rahmenoutfits im Angebot.
Immerhin eine Quelle, wo man einzelne Ringe ohne Mindestbestellwert kaufen kann, was im Reparaturfall fast immer ein Problem ist.
Allerdings ist die Vielfalt der jemals verbauten Ringvarianten schon ein derbes Problem, wenn auf einer Rute nur 1-2 von ersetzt werden müssen.
Das schreit eigentlich nach einem Webverzeichnis mit sehr guten Fotos, um die Altbestandschätze zu heben und verfügbar zu machen, und so ein einzelner Ring ist dann irgendwo auch teuer, weil selten und eben die potentielle Rettung eines ganze Rutenaufbaus.

Ich werde, falls ich da zum Bestellen komme, mal ein paar der Ringlein auch reintun, weil ich neugierung bin ob von SG oder nicht.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Justus baut jetzt nicht mehr Ringe und Teile von alten Ruten ab - da hatte ich mal in den "schlechten alten Zeiten", als die Ringe noch schweineteurer waren und sein Angelgeschäft ganz klein, welche gekauft.
> Er hat neben den diversen Anhängebleispielarten auch neue Ringe in verschiedenen Rahmenoutfits im Angebot.
> Immerhin eine Quelle, wo man einzelne Ringe ohne Mindestbestellwert kaufen kann, was im Reparaturfall fast immer ein Problem ist.
> Allerdings ist die Vielfalt der jemals verbauten Ringvarianten schon ein derbes Problem, wenn auf einer Rute nur 1-2 von ersetzt werden müssen.
> 
> Ich werde, falls ich da zum Bestellen komme, mal ein paar der Ringlein auch reintun, weil ich neugierung bin ob von SG oder nicht.


Hab' dich ned so. Der "Ring sie zu knechten" war auch schon gut gebraucht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich dächte , den Ring der Macht muss man auf magischen Eichenholz zur rechten Zeit geschlagen über 2 Jahrzehnte getrocknet und einem darauf bruzzelnden Elbensteinfeuer sowie den diversen richtigen Erzzutaten fürs Metall erst selber gießen und schmieden, und das in einer der besonderen Nächte wie Walpurgis!
So wie Siegfried das mal vorgemacht hat mit seinem Gewerk.


----------



## yukonjack

Wird Zeit das ihr wieder ans Wasser kommt


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kraniche werde auch Vögel des Glücks genannt. Vor 20 Jahren bin ich mit meiner Frau viele hundert Kilometer gefahren, um welche zu sehen. Dank der ausgedehnten Maiskulturen sind sie im Winter zu tausenden bei uns auf den Feldern. Und ihr Trompeten ist Musik in meinen Ohren. Ich liebe diese Barock anmutenden Schreitvögel.

 Auch ich habe heute nach den Gestrigen Schreckensmeldungen erstmals wieder nach meinen Würmern und Maden gesehen. Sie haben die frostigen Temperaturen nicht überstanden. Aber es ist noch etwas Leben in der ungeschützt im Schuppenregal gelegen Pinkie-Dose. Die hatte ich Mitte Dezember gekauft. Wahnsinn, was diese fragilen Wesen abkönnen.


----------



## phirania

Die Werse hat den Radweg gut im Griff....





Gestern war der Wasserstand noch 1 Meter höher.


----------



## kuttenkarl

der Schrei der Kraniche ist für mich Natur Pur, ich liebe Sie neben dem Eisvogel als Vögel die uns zeigen wie schön unsere Natur sein kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon wieder ein neues Video vom Avon Angler. Da ist die Saison anscheinend schon in vollem Gange......


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> der Schrei der Kraniche ist für mich Natur Pur, ich liebe Sie neben dem Eisvogel als Vögel die uns zeigen wie schön unsere Natur sein kann.


Beides wahrhaftig beeindruckende Erscheinungen, jeder auf seine Weise. Übrigens, für uns sind Eisvögel ja fast alltägliche Erscheinungen, aber für die meisten Muggels ist die Sichtung eines der stahlblauen Gesellen fast ein Erweckungserlebnis.
Ich habe 2mal Eisvogelkämpfe (ums Revier, Nahrung oder Sex, wer weiß das schon?) beobachten können, die schenken sich nichts und sind ruppig unterwegs. Ich hab dann mal zu denen die Wiki bemüht:
Die Ärmsten führen einen schlimmen Kampf ums Dasein, selbst unter perfekten Bedingungen. Das Eisvogelleben ist hart, brutal und sehr kurz. Jede Minute ist Feueralarm.


----------



## phirania

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> der Schrei der Kraniche ist für mich Natur Pur, ich liebe Sie neben dem Eisvogel als Vögel die uns zeigen wie schön unsere Natur sein kann.


Ja sag ich doch immer:
Vögeln sollst du 3 mal täglich...
Frisches Wasser geben....


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Ja sag ich doch immer:
> Vögeln sollst du 3 mal täglich...
> Frisches Wasser geben....


Sowas kommt natürlich meist von älteren Semestern, deren Giesskanne schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr so ganz mitmacht


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe auch Starterlaubnis für das Wochenende   
Ich freue mich schon riesig, dass ich endlich wieder ans Wasser komme. 
In den Madendosen ist auch noch Leben und die anderen Köder sind auch schon bereitgestellt.


----------



## Tobias85

Hier wurde heute auch nochmal ein Gewässer inspiziert: Ein Graben, der meinen großem Bach bei Hochwasser entlastet und über ein Sedimentierbecken und eine Art Wehr in den Kanal fließt. Gab an Hand der Strömungsverhältnisse interessante Schlussfolgerungen zur möglichen Struktur des Beckens.

Leider hab ich das Thermometer vergessen. Je nach Temperatur des Grabenwassers dürfte der Kanal dort grade ein Hotspot sein oder eben ne totale Niete.


----------



## rustaweli

Freue mich auch schon und hab mich für ein Fleckchen entschieden. Habe aber doch irgendwie keine Lust auf ne 2. Rute. Also nur ABU und Pin. Auto ist gepackt und direkt nach der Arbeit geht es los. Wassertemperatur steigt stetig, der Pegel fällt (danke @Minimax ). Heute 5Uhr schon angefüttert. Mais und Brot. Für morgen schon wieder Brot vorbereitet und laße es noch etwas trocknen.





In jedem Becher ein ganzes Toast. Einer für morgen früh, plus Mais, zum Füttern (liegt eh auf dem Arbeitsweg und kostet mir nur 5 Minuten bälder los) und der mit den Burgerweckle oben drauf dann zum Angeln. 
Bin gespannt und freue mich auch auf Eure Berichte!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein neues Video vom Avon Angler. Da ist die Saison anscheinend schon in vollem Gange......


Noch. Noch haben sie Saison. Ab März ist erst mal closed Season bei den Briten.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Noch. Noch haben sie Saison. Ab März ist erst mal closed Season bei den Briten.


Was verstehen die drunter und für wie lange auf was?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kraniche werde auch Vögel des Glücks genannt.



Korrekt. 

Es gibt einen alten japanischen Brauch, wenn man tausend Origami-Kraniche gefaltet hat, so wird einem ein Wunsch erfüllt.






Ein paar Kraniche muss ich also noch falten. Wobei der Kranich aus dem blauweißen Washi-Papier eine Beigabe zu meinem jüngsten Higonokami-Zugang ist, das Messer wurde mir direkt aus Japan geschickt.


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Sowas kommt natürlich meist von älteren Semestern, deren Giesskanne schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr so ganz mitmacht


Streut aber noch sehr gut.....


----------



## Andal

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was verstehen die drunter und für wie lange auf was?


Da sind von Anfang März für ein Viertel Jahr alle offenen Binnengewässer zu. Ausnahmen sind die "Puffs" und die Küsten, das Meer. Ruhepause für Mann, Rute und Fisch.


----------



## rustaweli

Andal schrieb:


> Da sind von Anfang März für ein Viertel Jahr alle offenen Binnengewässer zu. Ausnahmen sind die "Puffs" und die Küsten, das Meer. Ruhepause für Mann, Rute und Fisch.


Man lernt nie aus, besten Dank!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Ruhepause für Mann, Rute und Fisch.


Ach was - da ist man doch überall ganz nah am richtigen, am salzigen Wasser
Da verstehe ich die Brits nun wirklich nicht, denn wenn ich die Wahl habe, mich zwischen Meer und Süßwasser zu entscheiden, muss ich nicht lange überlegen... .
Für mich ist das Fischen im Süßwasser immer irgendwie bloß Notbehelf.
Bei uns an der Nordseeküste, wie auch im mittleren Ostengland, ist es natürlich ätzend - aber sonst mag ich das Meer schon lieber.


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach was - da ist man doch überall ganz nah am richtigen, am salzigen Wasser
> Da verstehe ich die Brits nun wirklich nicht, denn wenn ich die Wahl habe, mich zwischen Meer und Süßwasser zu entscheiden, muss ich nicht lange überlegen... .
> Für mich ist das Fischen im Süßwasser immer irgendwie bloß Notbehelf.
> Bei uns an der Nordseeküste, wie auch im mittleren Ostengland, ist es natürlich ätzend - aber sonst mag ich das Meer schon lieber.


Von Mai bis Oktober nach Norwegen, Oktober bis Februar auf den britischen Inseln chuben und März, April zu Hause ausschlafen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Der April ist am mittleren Atlantik einer der allerbesten Monate - den werde ich bestimmt nicht verschlafen...
Verfeiert habe ich April/Mai ja schon, aber noch nie verschlafen...


----------



## Andal

Ich brauch schon mal meine Ruhe - bin ja kein Aktivist!


----------



## yukonjack

Was ist eigtl. mit El Potto u. FF los? Hamse die beiden eingebuchtet?


----------



## geomas

El Potto steht der Sinn wohl gerade nicht so nach dem AB. Fanta werkelt (hoffentlich gut gelaunt) am 16er-haken.de . Vielleicht ists ihm zu plauderig hier am Stammtisch.


----------



## geomas

So, der Fluß nebenan und insbesondere die kleinen Gräben daneben waren heute noch nicht problemlos beangelbar. Das ist aber vermutlich nur ne Frage von Stunden. 
Interessant fand ich die Frage, ob ich dort angeln sollte, wo die Kormorane in der Nähe sind und die Reiher auf der Lauer hocken. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mich diese Woche noch aufraffen. Wäre der erste Versuch in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich die Frage, ob ich dort angeln sollte, wo die Kormorane in der Nähe sind und die Reiher auf der Lauer hocken. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mich diese Woche noch aufraffen. Wäre der erste Versuch in diesem Jahr.


Naja wenn das kein Zeichen ist...hin da!  Gibts schon Pläne, wie angegriffen wird?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich die Frage, ob ich dort angeln sollte, wo die Kormorane in der Nähe sind und die Reiher auf der Lauer hocken. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mich diese Woche noch aufraffen. Wäre der erste Versuch in diesem Jahr.



Vergesse dabei die Donnerbüchse nicht, den Reiher lass aber ruhig stehen. 
Ansonsten sind diese Vögel als Anhaltspunkt sicherlich gar nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, der Fluß nebenan und insbesondere die kleinen Gräben daneben waren heute noch nicht problemlos beangelbar. Das ist aber vermutlich nur ne Frage von Stunden.
> Interessant fand ich die Frage, ob ich dort angeln sollte, wo die Kormorane in der Nähe sind und die Reiher auf der Lauer hocken. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mich diese Woche noch aufraffen. Wäre der erste Versuch in diesem Jahr.


Ich konnte vor einigen Wintern an einem kalten, lausigen Schneetag mich noch vor der Marseillaise retten, indem ich an einem kleinen See an die Stelle gegangen bin, wo die Kormorane in den Bäumen hockten- an anderen Swims war nichts ausser Frost zu holen, da gabs schöne blitzsaubere Winterplötzen.

Aber wenn Du dich zum Angeln zwingen müsstest, dann würd ich es nicht tun. Es soll ja Freude sein, und erzwingen soll man nichts. Andererseits kommt der Appetit ja oft erst beim Essen.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja wenn das kein Zeichen ist...hin da!  Gibts schon Pläne, wie angegriffen wird?



Mal sehen, so aus dem Rückenmark heraus geht der Griff immer zur Picker. Ich bin morgen noch mal ohne Angel in der Ecke (=am Wasser) unterwegs und schau mal. Evtl. könnte auch ne kurze Stippe (ich meine „Whip”) passen.


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir ists merkwürdig. Ich mein bei dem milden Wetter wärs ne Sünde, nicht ans Wasser zu brausen, und ich hab die ganze Woche nächtelang an der MkIV rumgebastelt, damit ich rechtzeitig zum Wochenende mit ihr ans Wasser kann. Jetzt zögere und zaudere ich, furchtsam und lustlos.


----------



## geomas

Tja, also irgendwie ist oder war bei mir der Wurm drin. Hab es zum Ende des letzten Jahres übertrieben mit dem Tacklewahnsinn und vielleicht hat mich das abstumpfen lassen oder so. Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall wäre der Griff zu einfachem Gerät wie der kurzen Ali-Telestippe ne mögliche Kur.
Ach ja, Stichwort keine Ahnung: die online-Wetterfrösche versprechen sehr angenehme Temperaturen. Diesmal wäre ich wirklich sauer, wenn die mich/uns mal wieder verar...., also veralbern.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, also irgendwie ist oder war bei mir der Wurm drin. Hab es zum Ende des letzten Jahres übertrieben mit dem Tacklewahnsinn und vielleicht hat mich das abstumpfen lassen oder so.


Ja, wenn die Frequenz zu hochgepitscht ist, und die Ruten zu dicht stehen, dann kann man sich manchmal im Rutenwald etwas verirren.

Ihm ist als ob es tausend Stäbe gäbe, und hinter tausend Stäben keine Welt

Wird schon werden, und wenn die innere Stimme nach ner Pause verlangt, soll man drauf hören.


----------



## Minimax

So, dann mal wieder ein konkretes Problem 
#Gewindespitzen
#Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift
#oder hab ich was verpasst?

Ich suche mir gerade aus aktuellem Anlass meine Screw-In-Quivers zusammen, und war überglücklich als mir eine originalverpackte Spitze der _sehr guten_ Firma Paladin ("von über 1000Fachhändlern empfohlen" steht auf der Tüte )in meiner Posenkommode in die Hände fiel.





Ich natürlich sofort aufgemacht und wollte aufschrauben, ging nur irgendwie nicht. Also erstmal Brille aufgesetzt: Kein Wunder, an der Spitze ist nur ein Metallstift ohne Gewinde- WTF?! seht selbst, im Vergleich zu ner anderen Spitze:




Ist das ein Steck-System was ich nicht kenne, oder haben die Lurche der Exklusiven Luxusschmiede Paladin einfach verpennt, ein Gewinde zu schneiden? Oder irgend ein grausamer Scherz? Ärgerlich, ich hab kaum Spitzen und die wäre garnicht schlecht gewesen, ich will mir meinen Tobsuchtsanfall garnicht vorstellen, hätte ich das erst am Wasser bemerkt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

vieleicht noch zu retten.
habe mir für die OCC eine Feederspitze selbst gebaut. Bei dem Schwingspitzenring den ich auf der Spinne verbaut habe, war ein Schraubstift zum zum selbstbau von Schwingspitzen dabei (habe ich mal mehere in der Bucht gekauft).
Feederspitze mit etwa dem gleichen Durchm. wie der Stift heraus gesucht. Stück von einer alten Bruchrute mit passenden Innendurchm. zurecht gesägt und alles miteinander verklebt. Zuerst den Stift mit dem Röhrchen verkleben und danach in den Spitzenring schrauben. Nun kann man die Feederspitze einkleben. Dabei kann man dann gleich die Spitze zu den Ringen der Rute ausrichten. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax

Ah, sehr gut, vielen Dank, lieber @kuttenkarl. Das leidige Schraubspitzenthema hatten wir ja erst kürzlich. Ein paar "Blanko"gewindestücke könnte ich gut gebrauchen, um mir passende Spitzen herzustellen. 
Du bist occ-mässig mit deiner Imperial Pike ja auch etwas herzhafter am Start, da ist ne Option auf Feine Spitzenangelei sicher richtig. Ich habe meine Challengerrute ja auch nicht umsonst mir nen Gewindespitzenring ausgestattet.


----------



## kuttenkarl

da bei uns mit 30Pf. Karpfen und großen Graskarpfen  im See zu rechnen sind, ist mir da ein bißchen Stabilität mehr sicherer. Bei allem Spaß an der Sache will ich doch keine Fische verangeln, daher etwas mehr an Wurfgewicht und Stabilität.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> da bei uns mit 30Pf. Karpfen und großen Graskarpfen  im See zu rechnen sind, ist mir da ein bißchen Stabilität mehr sicherer. Bei allem Spaß an der Sache will ich doch keine Fische verangeln, daher etwas mehr an Wurfgewicht und Stabilität.


Probiere mal sowas aus- das funktioniert für mich prima, und man spart sich das Gehampel mit dem Gewindespitzenring und sich ständig lockernden Spitzen,  Wind und Wetter spielen keine Rolle mehr, und an kräftigeren/schnellen Ruten spielt das System seine Vorteile aus:


			https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/coarse-match/alarms-indicators/premier-tipmaster-xtreme-legering-system


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir ists merkwürdig. Ich mein bei dem milden Wetter wärs ne Sünde, nicht ans Wasser zu brausen, und ich hab die ganze Woche nächtelang an der MkIV rumgebastelt, damit ich rechtzeitig zum Wochenende mit ihr ans Wasser kann. Jetzt zögere und zaudere ich, furchtsam und lustlos.


Das nennt sich Stunde der Wahrheit, oder kennt man auch als Prüfungsangst ...

(extra kein Smilie)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, also irgendwie ist oder war bei mir der Wurm drin. Hab es zum Ende des letzten Jahres übertrieben mit dem Tacklewahnsinn und vielleicht hat mich das abstumpfen lassen oder so. Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall wäre der Griff zu einfachem Gerät wie der kurzen Ali-Telestippe ne mögliche Kur.


Da müssen wir mal drüber reden, ich schätze du bist reif für profunde Theorie, irgendwie muss man dem ausgewucherten Urwald schließlich beikommen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, wenn die Frequenz zu hochgepitscht ist, und die Ruten zu dicht stehen, dann kann man sich manchmal im Rutenwald etwas verirren.
> 
> Ihm ist als ob es tausend Stäbe gäbe, und hinter tausend Stäben keine Welt


Desgleichen, der Rutenwald ist nicht das eigentliche Problem, den muss man nicht niedersägen, sondern die richtigen Wege darin anzulegen, zuversichtlich wissen was man braucht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, manchmal gibt es Zufälle, die sind fast schon spooky. Da ist seit Ende letzten Jahres meine heißgeliebte Mütze abgängig. Es gab nur einige Stellen an der Wümme, wo ich sie hätte verlieren können und natürlich bin ich alle diese Plätze längst abmarschiert, ohne jedoch meine Mütze wiederzufinden. Vorgestern habe ich mir dann eine neue bestellt, weil ich nicht ohne Mütze in die wichtigste Challenge dieses Jahres starten wollte. Gestern wurde sie geliefert. Und heute habe ich die neue Mütze (dunkelgrün kariert) dann das erste Mal zu einem ausgedehnten Spaziergang an der Wümme entlang auf dem Haupte getragen. Und während des Spaziergangs  finde ich dann die alte Mütze durchnässt aber unbeschädigt wieder. Zufälle gibt es im Leben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mein Glückwunsch zum wiederfinden und zur genialen Doppelmütze mit toller Geschichte! 

So geht das aber, das ist wilde amoklaufende unkontrollierte Magie.  
Wenn du nicht sehr gut aufpasst, dann ist urplötzlich wieder eine weg.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, manchmal gibt es Zufälle, die sind fast schon spooky. Da ist seit Ende letzten Jahres meine heißgeliebte Mütze abgängig. Es gab nur einige Stellen an der Wümme, wo ich sie hätte verlieren können und natürlich bin ich alle diese Plätze längst abmarschiert, ohne jedoch meine Mütze wiederzufinden. Vorgestern habe ich mir dann eine neue bestellt, weil ich nicht ohne Mütze in die wichtigste Challenge dieses Jahres starten wollte. Gestern wurde sie geliefert. Und heute habe ich die neue Mütze (dunkelgrün kariert) dann das erste Mal zu einem ausgedehnten Spaziergang an der Wümme entlang auf dem Haupte getragen. Und während des Spaziergangs  finde ich dann die alte Mütze durchnässt aber unbeschädigt wieder. Zufälle gibt es im Leben.


Gratuliere   hoffentlich haste jetzt dein Glück nicht komplett ausgereizt und kannst die wichtigste Challenge des Jahres noch gewinnen, hrhr


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, manchmal gibt es Zufälle, die sind fast schon spooky. Da ist seit Ende letzten Jahres meine heißgeliebte Mütze abgängig. Es gab nur einige Stellen an der Wümme, wo ich sie hätte verlieren können und natürlich bin ich alle diese Plätze längst abmarschiert, ohne jedoch meine Mütze wiederzufinden. Vorgestern habe ich mir dann eine neue bestellt, weil ich nicht ohne Mütze in die wichtigste Challenge dieses Jahres starten wollte. Gestern wurde sie geliefert. Und heute habe ich die neue Mütze (dunkelgrün kariert) dann das erste Mal zu einem ausgedehnten Spaziergang an der Wümme entlang auf dem Haupte getragen. Und während des Spaziergangs  finde ich dann die alte Mütze durchnässt aber unbeschädigt wieder. Zufälle gibt es im Leben.


...und das nach dem Hochwasser, Stephan...?


----------



## rhinefisher

Eben habe ich 4 Stunden bei bestem Wetter am Rhein verbracht - war das herrlich...
Zwar habe ich die Köder für meinen Anfänger vergessen, wohl weil ich keinerlei Angelzeug mitgenommen habe, aber einige Würmer waren schnell gegraben.
Oder wären schnell gegraben gewesen, hätte mein Köter mir nicht ständig den Wurmgrabestock geklaut... 
Und ich habe für meine 40€ OCC etwas Material gefunden.
Ein wirklich gelungener Nachmittag..





Die 40 Jahre alte DAM Allround die ich meinem Nachbarn vermacht habe.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Als könnte er kein Wässerchen trüben - aber er ist ein echter Gangster...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und ich habe für meine 40€ OCC etwas Material gefunden.
> Ein wirklich gelungener Nachmittag..
> 
> Die 40 Jahre alte DAM Allround die ich meinem Nachbarn vermacht habe.


Und jetzt hast du ihm dafür die DAM wieder einfach so abgenommen? freiwillig ging es?


----------



## Minimax

Lieber @Wuemmehunter , es ist natürlich klar, hättest Du Dir keine neue Mütze zugelegt, die alte wäre nicht in einer Million Jahren aufgetaucht. Aber natürlich, ohne gut eingekopfte Mütze in einer Challenge anzutreten, wäre tollkühn! Freut mich such das @rhinefisher seinen Kleinteilefonds für die occ erweitern konnte.
Ja, auch ich war am Wasser, um die neue Rute auszuprobieren, und es gab nicht nur keinen einzigen Biss -Erartungsgemäss, denn das Flüsschen ist enorm angeschwollen, gleichzeitig sieht man noch das Randeis unter Wasser- sondern leider auch gleich ein Malheur: eine dieser Verdammten Schraubspitzen ist im Gewinde abgebrochen, plus verbogenem Rahmen.Fragt bitte nicht wie das geschehen konnte. Bis dahin hat die Schraubspitze alles getan, was sie konnte um mir das Leben schwerzumachen, gewackel, getüddel, völlig disharmonisch- eben das ganze Ssmmelsurium an Problemen mit diesen Dingern. 
Nun gut, der Ring ist zu, und es hat mir gereicht, um zu erkennen das für mich da kein Segen drauf liegt. Zum Glück war er nur geheissklebt und ich habe einen passenden normalen Ring, so dass ich ihn gleich problemlos austauschen kann. Den Rest der Zeit habe ich mit dem Seitenanzeiger geangelt, was ich eben auch in Zukunft tun werde.
Ich hoffe nur, das Missgeschick ist kein böses Omen.
Ansonsten kann ich mangels Fischkontakt nicht viel berichten, die Montage fliegt dahin, wo ich sie haben will, die Balance mit der Mitchell ist sehr schön, die Rute ist angenehm unanfällig gegen Böen und das Sonnenlicht enthüllt einen herrlichen dezenten Kontrast zwischen Wicklungen und Blank. Jetzt müssen nur die Fische noch beißen,
Herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber @Minimax, das kleine Malheur kann kein schlechtes Omen sein! Im Gegenteil: Stelle Dir vor, das wäre während der Challenge passiert? Was hätte das für die Moral bedeutet. Nein, in den wenigen Wochen bis zum Start der OCC gilt es das Tackle unter Realbedingungen zu prüfen, vor allem wenn man, wie Du, mit einem Eigenbau fischst. Aber nicht nur das ist bewundernswert. Auch das Du unter widrigsten Bedingungen und ohne wirkliche Chancen auf Fisch  ans Wasser gehst um die Combo erstmals unter Realbedingungen auszuprobieren, zeugt von tiefer Leidenschaft. 
PS: Über das eine oder andere Detailfoto der Minimax MK IV ca 1,5 lbs würde sich sicherlich nicht nur ich sehr freuen. (Ich hoffe ich habe möglicherweise bereits gepostete Fotos nicht übersehen.)


----------



## Andal

Mützen mit Mana ... da kann  man endlos debattieren, aber nicht dagegen handeln!

@Minimax ... die Rute will keinen solchen Zwirbelendring - das musst du einsehen - deus ex machina!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ... die Rute will keinen solchen Zwirbelendring - das musst du einsehen - deus ex machina!





Minimax schrieb:


> Bis dahin hat die Schraubspitze alles getan, was sie konnte um mir das Leben schwerzumachen, *gewackel, getüddel, völlig disharmonisch-* eben das ganze Ssmmelsurium an Problemen mit diesen Dingern.
> Nun gut, der Ring ist zu, und es hat mir gereicht, um zu erkennen das für mich da kein Segen drauf liegt. Zum Glück war er nur geheissklebt und ich habe einen passenden normalen Ring, so dass ich ihn gleich problemlos austauschen kann.


Im Grunde steht das da ja schon.
So ging es mir vor langer Zeit schon mit diesen Spitzenring-Einschraubspitzen.
Sowas ist anscheinend an einer Rute oberhalb einer schon vorhandenen durchdesignten Rutenspitze einfach Murks, schwingungstechnisch alberner Kram, nicht umsonst haben sich die modernen Feeder-Style Ruten mit abgesägtem Spitzenteil und einem stabilen Ansatz für das Zitterspitzchen dann durchgesetzt.

Passt mir gut , dass ich diesen Vorne-Ansatz gar nicht wirklich verfolgen muss, um eine Rute universeller zu machen.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ... die Rute will keinen solchen Zwirbelendring


Das hast Du schön ausgedrückt- ich glaub fast Du hast recht. Jetzt geht mir gleich viel besser. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich auch den Ring getauscht, und jetzt ist die Spitze wieder shipshape in Ordnung und einsatzbereit


----------



## Jason

Interessante Berichte wurden hier wie immer verfasst. Hab aber kaum Zeit alles zu lesen. Ein Strohwitwer hat halt viel zu tun. @Wuemmehunter Coole Geschichte mit deiner Mütze. Ist doch schön, dass du die alte wieder gefunden hast. 
Ich hab heute mal einen Gang an die Teiche gemacht, um die Lage mal zu begutachten. Bei +8Grad war es ein schöner Spaziergang aber der weg dort hin, lies zu wünschen übrig. 
Nach einen 15 Minuten Marsch fand ich dann das vor. 





Immer noch alles dick zugefroren. Aber das war ja nicht anders zu erwarten. Wir hatten mehrere Tage bis zu -25
Grad Kälte und die Wärme rückt nur langsam vor. 





Aber da hinten am Einlauf hat sich wohl etwas getan.





Hier war es bei meinen letzten Besuch alles zugefroren, aber nun sieht es schon erfreulicher aus. Wenn ich eine Rute dabei gehabt hätte, hätte ich mich an der gekennzeichneten Stelle gesetzt. Das war heute der beste Platz. 
Nun sollen ja die Temperaturen 2 stellig werden und das Loch wird immer größer, so das ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mit kleinem Gepäck nächste Woche dort hinzupilgern und mal schauen, ob ich ein paar Plötzen zum Landgang überreden kann. Meister Esox ist ja mit dem Laichgeschäft beschäftigt....., den lasse ich seine Ruhe, so wie sich das gehört. Ich wünsche euch ein Schönes WE.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Ich bin auch schon gespannt wie es morgen an meinem Kanal aussieht.
Bei zu viel Eis am Rand werde ich wohl an eine Stelle mit etwas mehr Strömung ausweichen müssen. Aber zum Glück ist das alles kein großer Umweg.
Schauen wir mal ob die für die #OOC gewählte Kombo universell genug ist


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal ob die für die #OOC gewählte Kombo universell genug ist


Hast Du die bereits preisgegeben oder hüllst Du Dich noch in Schweigen?


----------



## rutilus69

Ich bin ganz stark bei meiner Korum Allrounder in 11ft / 1.25lbs mit einer Okuma Ceymnar. Das ganze sollte schon sehr universell ein, aber das Gefühl ist halt entscheidend


----------



## rutilus69

wobei ich noch am grübeln bin, ob ich nicht doch meine alte Kuckuck - Rute an den Start bringe. ABer das macht nur wirklich Sinn, wenn ich auch eine original Nixe W erwische


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> wobei ich noch am grübeln bin, ob ich nicht doch meine alte Kuckuck - Rute an den Start bringe. ABer das macht nur wirklich Sinn, wenn ich auch eine original Nixe W erwische


Wie ordnet sich die Nixe hinsichtlich Forelle und Rileh-Rex ein?
Und Kuckuck- ist das Bambus oder gutes aus Sebnitz?
Mein Angelkumpel fliegenpeitscht mit ner blauen Sebnitzglasrute und ner Libelle Fliegenrolle.


----------



## rutilus69

Die Nixe W ist ein Plastik-Bomber also irgendwo unterhalb der Rileh Rex eintzuordnen. Aber ich war damals stolz wie Bolle auf meine Nixe, auch wenn sie ständig Schnur gefressen hat - besser al eine ORA war sie immer noch  
Meine Kuckuck ist ein Glasfaser - Modell mit zwei Handgriffen, zwei Mittelteilen und zwei Spitzen (ehemals, wenn mein jugendlicher Wahnsinn nicht dafür gesorgt hätte dass eines der Teile den Kampf gegen einen  Trabi-Tür verloren hätte), die untereinader komplett kombinierbar waren. Ich hätte aber auch noch eine 2.10m Glasfaser Germina - Rute, die mich durch meine KIndheit begleitet hat. Da müsste ich aber erst die Ringe erneuern


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Angelkumpel fliegenpeitscht mit ner blauen Sebnitzglasrute und ner Libelle Fliegenrolle.


Heißt der Kumpel zufällig Thomas? Wenn ja, ist die Chance groß, dass er die Rute von mir hat


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie ordnet sich die Nixe hinsichtlich Forelle und Rileh-Rex ein?


Ich würde die Nixe Serie zwischen Forelle und Rileh-Rex einordnen. Die Rileh ist ja ein Topmodell aus Metall gewesen. Von diesen alten DDR Rolle habe ich noch einige.


----------



## Tricast

Ich wollte ja auch was preisgeben, aber! Jedenfalls ist mir so etwas noch nie passiert, eine Angelrute mit einem Spitzenring ohne Einlage. Jetzt muss ich erst einmal sehen wo ich einen neuen Spitzenring her bekomme um meine Combo vorzustellen. Dabei wollte ich die Rute schon einmal am Sonntag antesten ob sie denn auch für die OCC geeignet wäre.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Heißt der Kumpel zufällig Thomas? Wenn ja, ist die Chance groß, dass er die Rute von mir hat



Nee, die hat der wohl noch aus alten Zeiten oder aus der Familie. Hat aber nicht geruht, bis er die Passende Libelle Rolle hatte.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Die Rileh ist ja ein Topmodell aus Metall gewesen. Von diesen alten DDR Rolle habe ich noch einige.


Es heisst ja, das die eines Tages von den Sammlern entdeckt werden- kann man den so ne Rex schön hinkriegen? Ich hatte leider nie eine in der Hand


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch was preisgeben, aber! Jedenfalls ist mir so etwas noch nie passiert, eine Angelrute mit einem Spitzenring ohne Einlage. Jetzt muss ich erst einmal sehen wo ich einen neuen Spitzenring her bekomme um meine Combo vorzustellen. Dabei wollte ich die Rute schon einmal am Sonntag antesten ob sie denn auch für die OCC geeignet wäre.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Oje, lieber Tricast, dieser Tage haben die Spitzenring-Götter keine gute Laune. Spitzenring ohne Einlage ist genauso schlimm wie Eintopf ohne EInlage. Ich freue mich aber sehr, das Du an der OCC teilnehmen möchtest, ich brenne drauf zu erfahren welches Gespann Du ins Rennen schickst.
hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch was preisgeben, aber! Jedenfalls ist mir so etwas noch nie passiert, eine Angelrute mit einem Spitzenring ohne Einlage. Jetzt muss ich erst einmal sehen wo ich einen neuen Spitzenring her bekomme um meine Combo vorzustellen. Dabei wollte ich die Rute schon einmal am Sonntag antesten ob sie denn auch für die OCC geeignet wäre.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hast du die Einlage so richtig mit Schmackes zerschmettert? 
Oder einfach irgendwo rausgefallen?


----------



## Tricast

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du die Einlage so richtig mit Schmackes zerschmettert?
> Oder einfach irgendwo rausgefallen?


Einfach irgendwo rausgefallen. Ich komme aus dem Staunen nicht raus.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> kann man den so ne Rex schön hinkriegen?


 
Wie meinst Du das? Die Rollen sind alle noch funktionsfähig. Viel verändern kann man daran wohl nicht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Hi,

vor ca. einem Monat hatte ich hier nach Stellen am Rhein gefragt, da ich eine Stelle wo ich auch schon öfter gewesen bin, auf den Fotos wiedererkannt hatte. Es ging um Stellen an die ich mit meinem Neffen mal gehen könnte. Stellen mit wenig Gefahrenpotential.
Danke für Tipps, die tatsächlich gegeben wurden!
Die meisten dieser Stellen kenne ich auch. Dass man über die Jahre an diesem großen Gewässer die gleichen Stellen findet ist lustig. Eine der bekanntesten Stellen wird von uns beiden nicht befischt.
Ist das bei anderen hier ähnlich, die am gleichen Gewässer unterwegs sind?

Habe nur die letzten Seiten gelesen. Wieder einiges gelernt.
Ich hätte später noch die eine oder andere Friedfisch-Frage.


----------



## Minimax

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Die Rollen sind alle noch funktionsfähig. Viel verändern kann man daran wohl nicht.


Na, ob die was taugen (also wohlgemerkt, an den Massstäben ihrer Zeit). Angelkumpel, der ansonsten wirklich ein Fan von DDR-Tackle ist (Der harte Hund angelt noch mit ner 7m Sebnitz Stippe, ich kann das Teil kaum heben-zussmmengeschoben!), und er meint, die alten Statios mag er nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Einfach irgendwo rausgefallen. Ich komme aus dem Staunen nicht raus.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Dann war es einfach der Kleber, die Keramik ist ja eingeklebt mit einer Variante von 2k-Epoxid, und irgendwann (nach Jahren oder Jahrzehnten) macht das schlapp.
Dagegen hilft nur regelmäßig die Einlagen kontrollieren, wie beim Zahnarzt alle Keramik-Ringlein auf festen Sitz prüfen. 

Bei billigen (noname) Fabrikaten (also alles außer Fuji und Seaguide/TAC) ist mir das schon ziemlich häufig passiert, meistens habe ich es bemerkt oder den kullernden Ring gehört und wiedergefunden.

Ich hatte es vor 3 Wochen zum zweiten Male nach Jahren gehabt, dass ich eine leichte Spinrute einsetzten wollte, und da war der nur 1,8mm Tubenstärke Spitzenring ganz weg , irgendwo verschwunden. Bin ich aber auch ein bischen selber schuld, ich verklebe die nur mit Heißkleber und bei den dünnen Spitzen klebt da nicht viel.


----------



## rutilus69

Du meinst sowas hier?



Die benutze ich auch ab und an ganz gerne. Die Rollen von damals mag ich aber auch nicht so sehr. War halt nicht alles besser früher


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bin ich aber auch ein bischen selber schuld, ich *verklebe die nur mit Heißkleber* und bei den dünnen Spitzen klebt da nicht viel.


Ist aber auch richtig, einzige Möglichkeit Tubenendring zu ersetzen ohne Blankverlust. Hätt ich den vermaledeiten Gewindendring mit 2k geklebt, hätt ich den nie verlustfrei abgekriegt. Bei kurzen Ringabständen können die fehlenden 1,5 cm  die ganze Rute ruinieren
Und Cyanacrylat ist immer kägge.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich werde das nächste Mal den Bindeklebelack für das Garn mal hernehmen, den bekomme ich auf den Wicklungen mit Föhn ziemlicher sicher auf nur 80Grad,
da wird er gerade weich, aber ich kommte nicht auf die 105 Grad, ab der sich das Rutenblankmaterial auflöst.
am Testobjekt Versuch macht kluch und verhindert Fluch ...

Bei sehr zarten Spitzen orginalverklebt mit xy-Kleber mit Feuerzeug zu kokeln ist immer Vabanque, ob darunter überlebt.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei sehr zarten Spitzen orginalverklebt mit xy-Kleber mit Feuerzeug zu kokeln ist immer Vabanque, ob darunter überlebt.


Ja, man muss sehr vorsichtig sein.
Überhaupt mag ich Heisskleb in der Verarbeitung nicht, noch aus Tabletopzinnfigurenzeiten. Ein furchtbar unpräzise Geschmiere, in einem Moment zu heiss, dann fädenziehend wie Pizzakäse und eine Sekunde später fest. Abscheulich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei dem Zeug darf man nicht an der Klebepistole sparen, ich habe so ein Markendinges von Steinel, größere Pistole, das taugt am besten mit richtig heiß und flüssig.
Dann noch was von UHU o. Pattex, das geht auch noch.
Der ganze Baumarkt-Billiggerümpel macht das so, wie du das schreibst, vor allem zu schnell erkaltend.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei dem Zeug darf man nicht an der Klebepistole sparen, ich habe so ein Markendinges von Steinel, größere Pistole, das taugt am besten mit richtig heiß und flüssig.
> Dann noch was von UHU o. Pattex, das geht auch noch.
> Der ganze Baumarkt-Billiggerümpel macht das so, wie du das schreibst, vor allem zu schnell erkaltend.


Im Prinzip richtig, aber das Elend beginnt ja, sobald das zähe Mistzeug die Düse verlässt


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Ich fand von allen den Heißklebestick von Fuji am besten, den man nur mit dem Feuerzeug erhitzt.
Mit dem kann man sehr dünne Fäden ziehen und die um die Spitze wickeln.
Dann noch mal erhitzen und den ebenfalls erhitzen Ring drüber schieben.
Andere Heißkleber aus dem Baumarkt fand ich schlecht.
Mit 2K Kleber habe ich aus o.g. Gründen auch noch nie einen Spitzenring befestigt.


----------



## Andal

Darum pappe ich Endringe ausschließlich mit UHU Alleskleber an. Hält, macht keinen Stress und geht wieder schadlos auf, wenn es soll.


----------



## Andal

Irgend wer hat irgend wann geschrieben, "Endringe klebt man mit Heissklebestiften an" - so wurde ein Dogma geboren. Es ist ja auch nicht grundsätzlich falsch, oder das es nicht gehen würde. Aber es gibt durchaus Alternativen, die problemloser funktionieren.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich erhitzte die Heizklebestifte mit einem Heissluftfoen, egal ob Fuji oder Baumarkt, der vom Baumarkt z. B. wird erst bei höherer Temperatur durchsichtig bis glasig, dann lässt er sich auch sehr dünn um die Spitze ziehen und er bekommt durch diese Methode auch keine schwarzen Russstreifen wie mit dem Feuerzeug


----------



## Thomas.

aktuell 14 grad strahlender Sonnenschein, und da ich meiner Holde nicht im weg stehen möchte werde ich mich mal mit meinem OCC Combo ins Auto setzen und schauen ob ich mich mal für 2-4 Stunden wo hinsetze oder nur schaue.
15uhr ist Grillen angesagt, dann müsste Frauchen mit dem Garten fertig sein  
allen anderen die es auch ans Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> Es heisst ja, das die eines Tages von den Sammlern entdeckt werden



Ich habe heute mal in der Garage gestöbert und schau mal was ich da gefunden habe .






Dazu gehörte noch soweit ich mich erinnere ein braunes Stoffsäckchen und eine Tube Rollenfett. Die fast leere Tube habe ich auch noch gefunden.
Gekauft wurde das 1985, die Rolle hat damals 62,30, die Rute 43,00 und der Gerätekoffer 18,40 gekostet, also zusammen  *123,70* Ost Mark. *(Geändert nach dem Hinweis von @Skott, Danke dafür .)*
Dieses ist schon eine ordentliche Summe gewesen.
Mal so im vergleich dazu, meine Eltern haben für 95,00 Ost Mark die Miete für ihre 69 m² Wohnung gezahlt, incl. Wasser und Heizung.
Das ist schon ein sehr kostspieliges Geschenk damals gewesen.
Aber was bin ich damals stolz gewesen.

Jetzt rechnet mal eine heutige 69m² Wohnung incl. Nebenkosten. Was haben wir da 600 - 1200 € abhängig der Wohnlage.


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal in der Garage gestöbert und schau mal was ich da gefunden habe .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu gehörte noch soweit ich mich erinnere ein braunes Stoffsäckchen und eine Tube Rollenfett. Die fast leere Tube habe ich auch noch gefunden.
> Gekauft wurde das 1985, die Rolle hat damals 62,30, die Rute 43,00 und der Gerätekoffer 18,40 gekostet, also zusammen 83,70 Ost Mark.
> Dieses ist schon eine ordentliche Summe gewesen.
> Mal so im vergleich dazu, meine Eltern haben für 95,00 Ost Mark die Miete für ihre 69 m² Wohnung gezahlt, incl. Wasser und Heizung.
> Das ist schon ein sehr kostspieliges Geschenk damals gewesen.
> Aber was bin ich damals stolz gewesen.
> 
> Jetzt rechnet mal eine heutige 69m² Wohnung incl. Nebenkosten. Was haben wir da 600 - 1200 € abhängig der Wohnlage.


also hast du sozusagen eine Stella von 1985


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tricast schrieb:


> Einfach irgendwo rausgefallen. Ich komme aus dem Staunen nicht raus.


am einfachsten wäreja ne neue Rute


----------



## Skott

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal in der Garage gestöbert und schau mal was ich da gefunden habe .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu gehörte noch soweit ich mich erinnere ein braunes Stoffsäckchen und eine Tube Rollenfett. Die fast leere Tube habe ich auch noch gefunden.
> Gekauft wurde das 1985, die Rolle hat damals 62,30, die Rute 43,00 und der Gerätekoffer 18,40 gekostet, also zusammen 83,70 Ost Mark.
> Dieses ist schon eine ordentliche Summe gewesen.
> Mal so im vergleich dazu, meine Eltern haben für 95,00 Ost Mark die Miete für ihre 69 m² Wohnung gezahlt, incl. Wasser und Heizung.
> Das ist schon ein sehr kostspieliges Geschenk damals gewesen.
> Aber was bin ich damals stolz gewesen.
> 
> Jetzt rechnet mal eine heutige 69m² Wohnung incl. Nebenkosten. Was haben wir da 600 - 1200 € abhängig der Wohnlage.


Das ist ja ein schönes nostalgisches Teil, an dem sicherlich auch Erinnerungen kleben..!   

Nur deiner Rechnung kann ich nicht so ganz folgen: 62,30 + 43,00 + 18,40 ergeben bei mir *123,70 !! *


----------



## Andal

Ich verstehe ja die nostalgischen Gefühle. Aber das ist doch Bruch - und war nie was anderes.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich bin zurück vom Wasser, heute mit  französischem Liedgut auf der Heimfahrt. Aber das war auch kaum anders zu erwarten.
Meine Lieblingsstelle am Kanal hatte noch etwas Randeis. Ungefähr bis zur Mitte des Kanals und das von beiden Seiten   


So ähnlich sah es heute an fast allen Stellen aus 
Also ab an eine Stelle, an der etwas Strömung sein sollte. Aus dem "etwas" wurde "ganz ordentlich". Das Wehr war weit offen und ein vernünftiges Angeln war kaum möglich. Nach einer Stunde habe ich dann aufgegeben.
Aber wenigstens war ich mal wieder am Wasser


----------



## Wuemmehunter

... und der nächste frische Franzose packt zusammen. Schön war’s trotzdem.


----------



## skyduck

So heute war Frauchen wie versprochen dran. Wir sind 4 Stunden Fahrrad gefahren. Trotz Ebike bin ich jetzt platt. Es war recht hügelig und mir ist dann ob meines Leichtgewichts mehrmals der Motor überhitzt bergauf... Aber für morgen ist alles gepackt. Testlauf für die neue Sitzkiepe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du hast aber auch bestimmte Transportvolumenprobleme! 

Längsmontage des langen Packs oben drauf ist eine gute Idee  
Mein Anhänger ist bisher nur ein vorhandenes Gerüst und ich habe ein Spurweitenproblem auf dem Weg.


----------



## skyduck

Ja sieht komisch aus, die Wanne ist aber an der Kiepe befestigt


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> also hast du sozusagen eine Stella von 1985


Die Stella der DDR sozusagen .



Skott schrieb:


> Nur deiner Rechnung kann ich nicht so ganz folgen: 62,30 + 43,00 + 18,40 ergeben bei mir *123,70 !! *


Sehr gut zusammengerechnet Skott. Ich hatte es nur von der alten Quittung abgeschrieben, ohne groß darüber nachzudenken .



Andal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja die nostalgischen Gefühle. Aber das ist doch Bruch - und war nie was anderes.



Das mag zwar sein Andal, aber zur damaligen Zeit hatte man keine andere Angelgeräte zur Verfügung und Fische wurden damit auch gefangen.
Ich würde mich sogar soweit aus dem Fenster legen und sagen das mehr Fische gefangen wurden als heute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das mag zwar sein Andal, aber zur damaligen Zeit hatte man keine andere Angelgeräte zur Verfügung und Fische wurden damit auch gefangen.
> Ich würde mich sogar soweit aus dem Fenster legen und sagen das mehr Fische gefangen wurden als heute.


Was ich auch denke, es waren viel mehr da wegen anderer Gewässerbedingungen und standen sozusagen Schlange, wobei wegen dem alten Getackle das Fangen schon schwieriger war.

Allerdings wurden auch in der DDR schon Gewässerausbauten und Kanalisierungen von Flüssen durchgeführt, die die Grundlage für den Fischbestand vernichtet haben.
Ich habe die Leute Ostern 1978 verflucht, stand entsetzt davor, weil sie den dortigen wunderbaren Fluss (Kyritzer Jäglitz) meiner Kindheit in eine Pissrinne verwandelt hatten.
Inzwischen sieht das Flüsschen übrigens nach Webbildern wieder ganz passabel aus!


----------



## rutilus69

Ja, mit dem Umweltschutz war es nicht weit her bei uns. Ich bin in Leipzig groß geworden und wenn ich zurückdenke in was für dreckiger Brühe wir teilweise geangelt haben.....
(Die weiße Elster hätte damals eher Phenol-Elster heißen sollen)


----------



## rustaweli

Sah in Anhalt nicht anders aus. Buna, Leuna, Bitterfeld, Saale, Elbe.... Aber an den reichlich vorhanden Seen war die Welt noch schön!

Anbei, trällere mit Sicherheit nix französisches, aber gestern und heute auch das tapfere Schneiderlein gegrüßt. Bleibt noch Montag. Bilder gibt es wieder bei Erfolg. Hab geschaut, war dieses Jahr an verschiedenen Gewässern mit unterschiedlichen Zielfischen immer Schneider, bisher sage und schreibe 12 Mal!


----------



## Finke20

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was ich auch denke, es waren viel mehr da wegen anderer Gewässerbedingungen


 
Wir hatten bei uns an der Peene 2 oder 3 Zuckerfabriken, eine Stärkefabrik und die Abwässer gingen ungeklärt in den Fluss. Sichttiefe von 30 cm, mindestens 2x im Jahr japsten die Fische an der Oberfläche, da zu wenig Sauerstoff vorhanden war und trotzdem Fisch ohne ende.
Die Wasserqualität ist heute deutlich besser. Du kannst bei guten Bedingungen in 3,5 Meter deinen Köder sehen.  Aber trotzdem sind es gefüllt weniger Fisch vorhanden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Habt Ihr solche Fische gelegentlich dann auch noch gegessen oder wart Ihr eher zum Zeitvertreib zum Angeln an Saale oder der Weißen Elster?
Dass das Wasser im Grunde verseucht war, dass war ja scheinbar offensichtlich, so wie es zum Teil beschrieben wird.

Die stehenden Gewässer waren also noch ganz normal beangelbar bzw. gab es da keine weiteren Probleme mit Verschmutzungen?


----------



## Thomas.

ebenfalls  Franzose, Frauchen hatte Garten TIP TOP, und bis jetzt gerade lecker gegrillt


----------



## rutilus69

Nee, gegessen habe ich die nicht. Ich habe aber auch nur dort geangelt wenn ich musste, also zu Wettkämpfen zum Beispiel.
Bei den Fischen aus den Seen sah das dann schon anders aus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Nee, gegessen habe ich die nicht. Ich habe aber auch nur dort geangelt wenn ich musste, also zu Wettkämpfen zum Beispiel.
> Bei den Fischen aus den Seen sah das dann schon anders aus



Ich glaube das Wettkampfangeln war in der DDR relativ verbreitet oder?
Durfte jeder angeln oder gab es auch einen Fischereischein, mit vorheriger Prüfung?


----------



## rutilus69

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (ist ja schon ein paar Jährchen her   ) müssten wir eine theoretische und praktische Prüfung machen und durften dann auf Friedfisch los. Die Raubfisch Genehmigung könnte man ab 14(?) machen - auch wieder mit extra Prüfung. Salmoniden Berechtigung war dann nochmal extra und die Nachtangel - Marke war eine Auszeichnung.
War halt ein deutscher Staat - also alles ordentlich geregelt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Wettkampfangeln war in der DDR relativ verbreitet oder?



Ja.
Es gab von Kreis- bis DDR Meisterschaften alles.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Durfte jeder angeln oder gab es auch einen Fischereischein, mit vorheriger Prüfung?



Man musste Mitglied im DAV sein.
Zum Raubfischangekn musste außerdem eine Prüfung abgelegt werden.


----------



## rutilus69

Genau. Wettkämpfe gab es einige.

Wie gesagt, ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es auch für Friedfisch eine Prüfung gab - ist halt schon an die 40 Jahre her


----------



## Tobias85

Ich sehe schon, der halbe Ükel war an diesem Wochenende auf den Beiden. Ich habe eben diese heute hochgelegt und das schöne Wetter auf der Terrasse genossen. 

Morgen erkunde ich einen geheimnisvollen Natternteich und im Anschluss wollte ich noch eine Angelstelle am See auskundschaften. Weiß bisher nicht, ob man da überhaupt richtig ran kommt, aber wenn ja, dann dürfte da ziemlich bald was gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es auch für Friedfisch eine Prüfung gab



Nee, nur für Raubfisch.


----------



## Tricast

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> am einfachsten wäreja ne neue Rute


Bist Du verrückt, jetzt wo die Rute alles durchhat kann es doch nur besser werden, und zwar wesentlich (Gewinn der OCC). Erst kommt die Rute vom Rutenbauer zurück mit einem schief angewickelten Ring, dann das hin und her und dann kam auch die versprochene Wildschweinmettwurst bis heute nicht an. Jetzt der Spitzenring, was soll denn jetzt noch passieren? Das wird meine Lieblingsrute!!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl

war heute auch mal mit dem Hund am See und den Teichen. Alles noch dick zugefroren. Das ich da wieder angeln kann, wird geschätzt noch mindestens eine Woche dauern.


----------



## rutilus69

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee, nur für Raubfisch.


Ich kann mich nur dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten büffeln müsste. Damals hatten sogar Plötze und Barsch ein Mindestmaß von 15cm


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Habt Ihr solche Fische gelegentlich dann auch noch gegessen oder wart Ihr eher zum Zeitvertreib zum Angeln an Saale oder der Weißen Elster?
> Dass das Wasser im Grunde verseucht war, dass war ja scheinbar offensichtlich, so wie es zum Teil beschrieben wird.
> 
> Die stehenden Gewässer waren also noch ganz normal beangelbar bzw. gab es da keine weiteren Probleme mit Verschmutzungen?


Ich kann mich nur an Aale aus Seen erinnern, welche ich mit meinem Onkel fing und auch verspeiste. Selten versuchten wir ab und an es wieder mit Karpfen, aber die waren immer modrig. Weissfische stippten wir nur für das Aalangeln. Ab und an nahm er auch nen Hecht mit und die Köpfe hingen wie beim Jäger auf dem Balkon.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
ich schulde Euch ja noch einige Impressionen von der Mk IV. 
Hier nochmal für die Proportionen mein Anmeldebild von der Occ.





Da sie ohne den Ükel und die hier gewonnenen Informationen nie entstanden wäre, habe ich sie auch stolz mit "Minimax" statt meinem Realnamen gekennzeichnet, danke liebe Stammtischbrüder!




Es handelt sich um einen 3,05 RMP Meerforellenblank mit Kräftigen 15-45g Wurfgewicht und Spitzenbetonter Aktion- a bit steely, aber ich mochte die Farbe. Beringt ist sie 9+1 mit einfachen Fuji Alconites, alles Einstegringe bis auf den Leitring, befestigt mit dunkelroten FujiA, absichtlich nicht vorfixiert. Dies ergibt einen schön dezenten, minimalen Farbkontrast der sich freilich nur im Tageslicht zeigt.




Der Griff ist etwas kürzer als üblich, ich habe mich sehr an solche Griffe gewöhnt. Er ist buchstäblich identisch mit dem der ansonsten sehr anderen MkIII.Dazu einfache Metallschieberollenhalter, Ein Hakenhalter, den ich niemals verwenden werde sowie ein wenig goldenes Bling, und fertig ist die Laube. 





Mir gefällt der altmodische Look, ich hoffe die Mk. IV bald zum Fisch führen zu können. Sie scheint nicht viel Geduld mit Narren zu besitzen.
Herzliche Geüsse,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ja, Mindestmaß für Plötz und Barsch war binnen 15cm, in den Küstengewässern 17cm.





War ne spannende Zeit damals ;-))


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, Mindestmaß für Plötz und Barsch war binnen 15cm, in den Küstengewässern 17cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War ne spannende Zeit damals ;-))


Der Georg in den jungen Jahren. Ein Bursche, der wusste was er wollte. "ANGELN".

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, Mindestmaß für Plötz und Barsch war binnen 15cm, in den Küstengewässern 17cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War ne spannende Zeit damals ;-))



Cool! Danke für's Zeigen. 

Eine Marke für 20 Pfennig ist natürlich klasse.
Was hatte es damit auf sich? Dort liegen ja jeweils zwei DAV-Marken, für 83 und 84.


----------



## rutilus69

genau, 20 Pfenning (pro Monat)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, Mindestmaß für Plötz und Barsch war binnen 15cm, in den Küstengewässern 17cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War ne spannende Zeit damals ;-))


Hahaha, den Minigeo rechts im Bild habe ich schonmal der Missus gezeigt, sie war gleich ganz verliebt, und beim Midigeo links wetterleuchtet schon jener Lädscher&Photo Haudegen und Würstchenliebhaber den wir alle kennen und lieben!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Jungs,
> ich schulde Euch ja noch einige Impressionen von der Mk IV.
> Hier nochmal für die Proportionen mein Anmeldebild von der Occ.
> Anhang anzeigen 367020
> 
> Da sie ohne den Ükel und die hier gewonnenen Informationen nie entstanden wäre, habe ich sie auch stolz mit "Minimax" statt meinem Realnamen gekennzeichnet, danke liebe Stammtischbrüder!
> Anhang anzeigen 367019
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen 3,05 RMP Meerforellenblank mit Kräftigen 15-45g Wurfgewicht und Spitzenbetonter Aktion- a bit steely, aber ich mochte die Farbe. Beringt ist sie 9+1 mit einfachen Fuji Alconites, alles Einstegringe bis auf den Leitring, befestigt mit dunkelroten FujiA, absichtlich nicht vorfixiert. Dies ergibt einen schön dezenten, minimalen Farbkontrast der sich freilich nur im Tageslicht zeigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 367024
> 
> Der Griff ist etwas kürzer als üblich, ich habe mich sehr an solche Griffe gewöhnt. Er ist buchstäblich identisch mit dem der ansonsten sehr anderen MkIII.Dazu einfache Metallschieberollenhalter, Ein Hakenhalter, den ich niemals verwenden werde sowie ein wenig goldenes Bling, und fertig ist die Laube.
> Anhang anzeigen 367023
> 
> 
> Mir gefällt der altmodische Look, ich hoffe die Mk. IV bald zum Fisch führen zu können. Sie scheint nicht viel Geduld mit Narren zu besitzen.
> Herzliche Geüsse,
> Euer
> Minimax



Hut ab, die Rute ist wirklich sehr schön geworden und passt von ihrem klassischen Look her perfekt zu der 300er Mitchell. 
Blank und Wicklungen sind weinrot, sehe ich das richtig? Ist das auf dem Foto der Knauf vom Griff oder aber ein Behältnis für Split Shots?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rutilus69 schrieb:


> genau, 20 Pfenning (pro Monat)



*Pro Monat musste man löhnen!?* 

Da war das Heftchen ja bald vollgeklebt mit den Marken.
Bei meinem Fischereischein (BRD) wurden sie irgendwann einfach überklebt.


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hut ab, die Rute ist wirklich sehr schön geworden und passt von ihrem klassischen Look her perfekt zu der 300er Mitchell.
> Blank und Wicklungen sind weinrot, sehe ich das richtig? Ist das auf dem Foto der Knauf vom Griff oder aber ein Behältnis für Split Shots?


Da will ich mal bei pflichten. Toll gemacht. Ich hätte da ein wenig Arbeit für dich, lieber @Minimax 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax,

schön geworden, schlicht und edel.


----------



## geomas

Die Mk IV ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück geworden, Hut ab vor Deinen Rutenbaukünsten, lieber Minimax!

So für die eine Rute, die fast alles können soll, ist ne Länge von etwa 3m wohl der ideale Kompromiss.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Euer Lob. Wenn Die Flussgötter den Stock ebenso freundlich aufnehmen, werd ich nicht klagen können!



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hu
> Blank und Wicklungen sind weinrot, sehe ich das richtig? Ist das auf dem Foto der Knauf vom Griff oder aber ein Behältnis für Split Shots?


Die Garnfarbe ist Fuji unfixiert Nr.7 'Garnet'. Die Blankfarbe spielt im Tageslicht etwas mehr ins Kupferne, ich hoffe bald ein  Fangfoto nachliefern zu können.

Das Objekt ist tatsächlich der Knauf, ein fighting Butt für Switchruten auf den ich eine Goldfarbene Kappe aufgeklebt habe. Wie gesagt kann ich so im Griff noch Gewichte unterbringen, oder eine zusammengerollte Trikolore


----------



## geomas

In den alten DAV-Ausweisen waren auch Spendenmarken (Blei, Steinbutt und Graskarpfen zu je 1,- sowie 1x Gründling zu 0,50) verklebt. 
Ob die so ne Art Jahresmarke waren - keine Erinnerung. Vielleicht als Entgelt für die Ausstellung der Dokumente oder so.
Mir ist noch ein Feld aufgefallen für die „Bescheinigung zur Erlangung der Fahrpreisermäßigung für Sportangler”* und auch für die Befunde der „Sportärztlichen Untersuchungen” war ne Seite frei. 


*) leider nur 2. Klasse


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Wie gesagt kann ich so im Griff noch Gewichte unterbringen, oder eine zusammengerollte Trikolore



Kannst Du darin auch Getränke transportieren?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kannst Du darin auch Getränke transportieren?


Nicht in interessanten Mengen. Dafür habe ich meine von innen abgedichtete Rutenfutteralatrappe mit Trinkschlauch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Garnfarbe ist Fuji unfixiert Nr.7 'Garnet'.



Eine super Farbe für klassisch gehaltene Projekte jedweder Art.   
Für einige meiner Posen habe ich mir etwas ganz ähnliches besorgt.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein wenig Arbeit für dich, lieber @Minimax
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieber Jason, die geringste deiner Posen offenbart mehr Kunstfertigkeit. Probiere es ruhig mal aus, Du wirst sehen, das deine Posenkünste Dich optimal präpariert haben. Stell es dir einfach als 3m langen Federkiel vor. Die Wicklungen sind gleich, statt Korkkörper nimmt man halt Korkgriffstücke, und statt Tauchen einen Grillmotor.


----------



## Andal

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das mag zwar sein Andal, aber zur damaligen Zeit hatte man keine andere Angelgeräte zur Verfügung und Fische wurden damit auch gefangen.
> Ich würde mich sogar soweit aus dem Fenster legen und sagen das mehr Fische gefangen wurden als heute.


Da nimmt dann der Spruch von Werner Schneyder wieder allen Platz der Wahrheit ein: "Man muss nur lange genug warten, dann wird aus einer noch so beschissenen Gegenwart eine Gute Alte Zeit!" - womit aber die Gemeinsamkeiten der Österreicher und Ostdeutschen hinlänglich beschrieben sein sollten. 








						Werner Schneyder – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Jungs,
> ich schulde Euch ja noch einige Impressionen von der Mk IV.
> Hier nochmal für die Proportionen mein Anmeldebild von der Occ.
> Anhang anzeigen 367020
> 
> Da sie ohne den Ükel und die hier gewonnenen Informationen nie entstanden wäre, habe ich sie auch stolz mit "Minimax" statt meinem Realnamen gekennzeichnet, danke liebe Stammtischbrüder!
> Anhang anzeigen 367019
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen 3,05 RMP Meerforellenblank mit Kräftigen 15-45g Wurfgewicht und Spitzenbetonter Aktion- a bit steely, aber ich mochte die Farbe. Beringt ist sie 9+1 mit einfachen Fuji Alconites, alles Einstegringe bis auf den Leitring, befestigt mit dunkelroten FujiA, absichtlich nicht vorfixiert. Dies ergibt einen schön dezenten, minimalen Farbkontrast der sich freilich nur im Tageslicht zeigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 367024
> 
> Der Griff ist etwas kürzer als üblich, ich habe mich sehr an solche Griffe gewöhnt. Er ist buchstäblich identisch mit dem der ansonsten sehr anderen MkIII.Dazu einfache Metallschieberollenhalter, Ein Hakenhalter, den ich niemals verwenden werde sowie ein wenig goldenes Bling, und fertig ist die Laube.
> Anhang anzeigen 367023
> 
> 
> Mir gefällt der altmodische Look, ich hoffe die Mk. IV bald zum Fisch führen zu können. Sie scheint nicht viel Geduld mit Narren zu besitzen.
> Herzliche Geüsse,
> Euer
> Minimax


Einfach nur schön geworden!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Jungs,
> ich schulde Euch ja noch einige Impressionen von der Mk IV.
> Hier nochmal für die Proportionen mein Anmeldebild von der Occ.
> Anhang anzeigen 367020
> 
> Da sie ohne den Ükel und die hier gewonnenen Informationen nie entstanden wäre, habe ich sie auch stolz mit "Minimax" statt meinem Realnamen gekennzeichnet, danke liebe Stammtischbrüder!
> Anhang anzeigen 367019
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen 3,05 RMP Meerforellenblank mit Kräftigen 15-45g Wurfgewicht und Spitzenbetonter Aktion- a bit steely, aber ich mochte die Farbe. Beringt ist sie 9+1 mit einfachen Fuji Alconites, alles Einstegringe bis auf den Leitring, befestigt mit dunkelroten FujiA, absichtlich nicht vorfixiert. Dies ergibt einen schön dezenten, minimalen Farbkontrast der sich freilich nur im Tageslicht zeigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 367024
> 
> Der Griff ist etwas kürzer als üblich, ich habe mich sehr an solche Griffe gewöhnt. Er ist buchstäblich identisch mit dem der ansonsten sehr anderen MkIII.Dazu einfache Metallschieberollenhalter, Ein Hakenhalter, den ich niemals verwenden werde sowie ein wenig goldenes Bling, und fertig ist die Laube.
> Anhang anzeigen 367023
> 
> 
> Mir gefällt der altmodische Look, ich hoffe die Mk. IV bald zum Fisch führen zu können. Sie scheint nicht viel Geduld mit Narren zu besitzen.
> Herzliche Geüsse,
> Euer
> Minimax




Huii....schicke Rute, Mini !!
Die ist tolle geworden und diese Blankfarbe mag ich sehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, Mindestmaß für Plötz und Barsch war binnen 15cm, in den Küstengewässern 17cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War ne spannende Zeit damals ;-))




Haha, sehr schön.
Den alten DAV Ausweis hab ich auch noch rumfliegen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Glückwunsch @Wuemmehunter zur widergefundenne Kopfbedeckung und auch ein großes Danke an unseren @Minimax für die Vorstellung seiner neuen Rute.....wenn ich schon mal soweit wäre.....

Gestern war ich auch am Wasser, das Wetter war einfach zu schön.
Am Ufer war durch das Hochwasser nur aufgeweichter schlammiger Boden, nicht gerade schön, Randeis gab es zudem auch noch etwas.
Diesmal war ich mit 2 Ruten los, eine ältere Telerute + Sigma Titan Whisker mit Schwimmer und meiner DAM Feeder mit Turbo 15.
Beide wurden mit Semmelflocke bestückt und finden zusammen 2 schöne Aitel und eine Brachse mit 50+. 
Das Wasser ist durch die Schmelze noch sehr kalt und wird denke mal noch gute 2 Wochen brauchen bis die Fische richtig zum Fressen anfangen.
Egal ich werde es heute sofern es wider Sonnig wird nochmal versuchen.

Allen die gestern und heut am Wasser sind schon mal ein dickes Petri, gehts naus es lohnt sich schon und wenn es nur die frische Luft ist


----------



## Andal

@Minimax ... hat dieser Switch-Knubbel so eine Art Bajonettverschluss, oder hält der nur per Zwangsreibung?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> @Minimax ... hat dieser Switch-Knubbel so eine Art Bajonettverschluss, oder hält der *nur* per Zwangsreibung?


Was heißt hier nur? Ich habe die Innenbohrung des Knubbels auf Blankdurchmesser mechanisch erweitert, und am Blank aufwendig mehrere Lagen _haftbeschichtete Hochleistungszellulose_ in Spiralwickeltechnik aufgebracht!

Also, öhm, äh ja. Malerkrepp und Knubbel draufgestopft...


----------



## Tobias85

@Minimax: Die Rute ist wirklich schick geworden, da kann ich mich den anderen nur anschließen...schlicht und elegant. 

Und unserem @dawurzelsepp ein herzliches Petri zu seinen Schmelzwasserfängen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Was heißt hier nur? Ich habe die Innenbohrung des Knubbels auf Blankdurchmesser mechanisch erweitert, und am Blank aufwendig mehrere Lagen _haftbeschichtete Hochleistungszellulose_ in Spiralwickeltechnik aufgebracht!


Das ist das wichtige überhaupt, die Hochleistungszellulose ! 

Ich hatte mich gerade die Tage mit einem ähnlichen Projekt befasst, da muss **nur** das Handteil (=HT) neu ...
Das Rütchen ist Made in Vietnam (Daiwa), steht jedenfalls drauf. Sollte man denken, Asia-Billig-Mist usw., einfach aufgebaut, der Schiet geht leicht runter.
Pustekuchen, sowas von Hochleistungskleber wie etwa UHU-Plus, teile saugend drauf inklusive der 3 fiesen Aluringteilchen, die akkurat unterwickelt, eine echte reine Carbonrohrlage noch unter dem Rollenhalter (=RH), muss man also sogar Kohlefaser runterschälen. Jedenfalls hat da jemand auf Endfest und optimale Taktiliät gebaut, da kann man woanders lange suchen, wer sowas zu bauen schafft ...
Was sehr gut sein kann, sofern es jemand gefällt.
Wiederum bei so mißratenen Aufbauten mit "RH ohne-Griff" eigentlich voll der Mist ist, wenn man umbauen will und das bombenfest sitzt. 
Aber Ripping-Aktion doch geglückt, nur länger gedauert  als die angedachte "5-Minuten-Terrine" !

Ich lobe mir da die eigenverwendete Hochleistungszellulose, da ist der Aufbau und die Revision eine wahre Freude! 
Und trotzdem hält das, wo genügend großflächig verwendbar, länger durch als der 2K-Epoxi.

Wenn jetzt jemand sich wundert und fragen will, warum macht der das? 
Es gibt einfach die weitaus endgeileren Blanks in Kaufruten, besonders eben von den Japan-Labels, die man einzeln nicht kaufen kann. Zudem manchmal (Sonder) zu Preisen von unter der Hälfte eines nackten Teiles.
Und geile Ruten auf geilen Blanks sind eben das, was zuoberst zählt ...

Und ganz oberwichtig: Man kann sowas erstmal richtig ausprobieren, ans Wasser und damit werfen, fischen, und so eine Fertigrute sogar zurückschicken, falls sie einem doch nicht gefällt. Die Verkäufer von Blanks und Dienstleister von Bauaufträgen weigern sich dagegen bisher sehr beharrlich 
Nachteil: Man muss vor dem Neubau erstmal am Abbruch arbeiten und braucht dafür einiges haushaltsübliche Abbruchwerkzeug.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, öhm, äh ja. Malerkrepp und Knubbel draufgestopft...



Für ein klassisches bzw. Oldschool-Projekt sicherlich durchaus legitim. Unsere Altvorderen hatten meist auch nur das zum Tacklebau, was sie eben hatten.
Irgendwelche Onlineshops, wo man sich schnell und komfortabel mit irgendwelchen Spezialteilen eindecken konnte, wie etwa kunterbunt anodisierten Winding Checks bzw. Zierringen und Abschlusskappen mit aufgepflanztem Bajonett, die gab es schlicht noch nicht. Also wurde häufig auch improvisiert was das Zeug hielt.

Ich schätze viele Angler würden sich auch wundern, wenn sie wüssten wie viel schnödes Malerkrepp bzw. Tape doch gelegentlich im Verborgenen bzw. unter dem Korkgriff ihrer eventuell sündhaft teuren Ruten so schlummert. Tape ist ein probates Mittel, nicht nur beim Boxen oder Abkleben von Sockelleisten.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Was heißt hier nur? Ich habe die Innenbohrung des Knubbels auf Blankdurchmesser mechanisch erweitert, und am Blank aufwendig mehrere Lagen _haftbeschichtete Hochleistungszellulose_ in Spiralwickeltechnik aufgebracht!
> 
> Also, öhm, äh ja. Malerkrepp und Knubbel draufgestopft...


Ja dann ist es ja nachbesserbar, wenn es mal nicht mehr so stramm sitzen will.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich schätze viele Angler würden sich auch wundern, wenn sie wüssten wie viel schnödes Malerkrepp bzw. Tape doch gelegentlich im Verborgenen bzw. unter dem Korkgriff ihrer eventuell sündhaft teuren Ruten so schlummert.


Also bei den Bauten Made in Asia kannst du das Tape vergeblich suchen, eher schon mal Pappe wie Klopapierrollenkern   , bei z.B. Shimano Stradic, das ist sehr revisionsfreundlich und wahrscheinlich sogar extra so gemacht, immerhin sind das eigentlich und jetzt wieder Meeresruten fürs Boot.
Die Billigbauten mit groben Fadenwicklungen zur Justierung samt Riesenexpoxy-Klecksen wie Balzer,Skorpion,Cormoran und andere Billighuber das gerne gemacht haben, findet man bei den Verkaufsruten der großen Japan-Labels auch nicht (mehr). Das sind die Bauten, wo sich gerne der RH löst und dreht, oder auch Griffteile.

Das Tapen machen eher die kleinen kommerziellen Rutenaufbauer und Hobbybauer, wobei das eben bei hochwertigem langklebenden Tape sehr gut hält und revisionsfreundlich ist.
Nur unter dem Rollenhalter bei taktil designten Ruten ist es eben Murks mit dicken Tape-Walzen, aber das sieht der Kunde später von außen gar nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Ebent. Meine Antwort bezog sich ja lediglich auf das freie Ende zum Knubbelhalten.
Aber ja, unter dem Griff sitzt auch malerkrepp. Ich lass mir die 10cm Korkstücke so aufbohren, das sie entsprechend der Verjüngung des Blanks wie sie im Datenblatt angegeben in etwa entsprechen. Klar muss man da dann noch unterfüttern, da die Bohrungen ja zylindrisch sind und auf den komischen Blank kommen. Und da ist Tesakrepp einfach das Beste, so das die Stücke schön stramm sitzen.

Geklebt wird der Kork aufs Futter dann mit dem guten Ponal, das ich mit nem Pinsel auftrage und ggf leicht mit Wasser verdünne. Beim Kleben flutschen dann die Stücke schön auf das Krepp, man hat ne großzügige Verarbeitungszeit, kein Gestank und man kann an den Übergängen den austretenden Leim einfach mit nem nassen Lappen abwischen. Nach ner Stunde oder zwei ist das Ponal fest und man kann den Griff glatt schmirgeln. Schieberinge druff, Endkappe aufstecken/drehen, fertig ist der Lazy-Man-Adjustable-Full-Kork-Handle.


----------



## Minimax

Wobei: Das Tape sollte man immer in eine Richtung wickeln und den Kork beim anprobieren und aufkleben auch nur in diese Wickelrichtung aufdrehen, sonst ribbelt der Kork das Tape ab und es gibt ein elendes Gefummel


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Beim Anpassen größerer Wicklungslagen (gerade am unteren Ende häufig) hilft eine Schieblehre ungemein.
Korkinnendurchmesser messen - sofern nicht schon bekannt, Schieblehre feststellen, und damit einfach die Wickeldicke alle paar Wicklungen nachmessen.
Wenn man die Längen beim gestuften Wickelaufbau auch noch anzeichnet bzw. nachmisst, geht das größere aufwickeln sehr viel schneller und angenehmer.

Für Probeauf-/umbauten werde ich weiterhin Duplon samt genauso Schiebehalter hernehmen, damit spart man viel der genauen Anpasserei, es ist weitaus günstiger, und sogar leichter wieder runterschnitzbar. Also  der ideale Um-/Aufbau für "Ich-weiß-noch-nicht-genau-wie", aber schon mal schnell und gut mit angeln gehen können.

Wenn ich selbst den Duplon Quick&Dirty Fix effektiv vergleiche mit ab Werk ... aber ich höre lieber auf, das führt zum Spinnen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei: Das Tape sollte man immer in eine Richtung wickeln und den Kork beim anprobieren und aufkleben auch nur in diese Wickelrichtung aufdrehen, sonst ribbelt der Kork das Tape ab und es gibt ein elendes Gefummel



Wie machst Du das eigentlich bei deinen ganzen Selbstbauten, welche über einen Griff aus Duplon verfügen?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das eigentlich bei deinen ganzen Selbstbauten, welche über einen Griff aus Duplon verfügen?


Duuu-plonnn? Sagt mir nichts. Ist das so ne tropische Rindensorte oderso?


----------



## Andal

So ein guter Moosgummigriff hat bei besonders schmutzintensiven Angelarten schon seine Berechtigung und auf dem Meer sowieso. Kork hält auch nicht alles aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Duuu-plonnn? Sagt mir nichts. Ist das so ne tropische Rindensorte oderso?



Duplon ist dabei wohl so eine Art Lego DUPLO der Rutenbauer.
Jeder der damit umgehen kann, nimmt lieber das normale LEGO bzw. Kork.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> So ein guter Moosgummigriff hat bei besonders schmutzintensiven Angelarten schon seine Berechtigung und auf dem Meer sowieso. Kork hält auch nicht alles aus.



Natürlich hat auch Moosgummi bzw. Duplon seine Vorzüge, nur schaut es eben nicht so schick aus, erst recht nicht auf einem Oldschool-Projekt.
Am schlimmsten finde ich allerdings dieses auf Kork getrimmte Duplon an einigen Billigruten. Kennt Ihr das?


----------



## Andal

Lieber einen ordentlichen Duplongriff, als einen Kork, der schon beim Anschauen wegbröselt!


----------



## Andal

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Natürlich hat auch Moosgummi bzw. Duplon seine Vorzüge, nur schaut es eben nicht so schick aus, erst recht nicht auf einem Oldschool-Projekt.
> Am schlimmsten finde ich allerdings dieses auf Kork getrimmte Duplon an einigen Billigruten. Kennt Ihr das?


Du meinst den Rubberkork, die mit Gummimasse verbackenen Korkkrümel? Es kommt immer drauf an, was man draus macht!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Lieber einen ordentlichen Duplongriff, als einen Kork, der schon beim Anschauen wegbröselt!



Deswegen lackiert @Minimax seine Korkgriffe anschließend auch hoffentlich alle mit Klarlack, wegen der besseren Griffigkei...äääh Haltbarkeit. 
Schönes muss schließlich erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Andal

Du hast auch schon mal bessere Witzchen gerissen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Du meinst den Rubberkork, die mit Gummimasse verbackenen Korkkrümel? Es kommt immer drauf an, was man draus macht!



Nein, das meine ich nicht. Dieses Rubberkork-Zeug schaut im Verbund mit herkömmlichen Kork ja noch einigermaßen gut aus.

Es gibt tatsächlich so gelblich beiges Duplon oder Moosgummi, welches so gestaltet bzw. gefärbt wurde, dass es einem eine natürliche gewachsene Struktur vorgaukeln soll. Nur ist das so grottenschlecht gemacht, wie gesagt habe ich es bisher lediglich an einigen absoluten Billigruten gesehen, da wird einem echt übel.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Du hast auch schon mal bessere Witzchen gerissen.


Der Kollege verfolgt da das Schrotflintenprinzip


----------



## Andal

Die Krone der Hässlichkeit wäre sicher ein Splitt Tennisbandgriff.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für die Zweifler: Dieselbe Verklebung wie schon von Minimax beschrieben tut mit Duplon (Standard Rutenbau schwarz hochklassig fest) auch wunderbar!
Innen/großflächig kann man sogar Alu wie eine Endkappe genau passend auf Kork oder Duplon oder Tape verkleben.
Alles schön frei von elendem stinkigen Kleberkram!


----------



## Tikey0815

Andal schrieb:


> Die Krone der Hässlichkeit wäre sicher ein Splitt Tennisbandgriff.


Schmirgelpapier, 180er würde mir noch einfallen, aber nur für Welsruten


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Schmirgelpapier, 180er würde mir noch einfallen, aber nur für Welsruten


Hochglanzlackierte Hartholzgriffe sind auch not bad - da kann man notfalls auch gleich Staumauern einhauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Hochglanzlackierte Hartholzgriffe sind auch not bad - da kann man notfalls auch gleich Staumauern einhauen.


Da greifst du einen Themenpunkt auf:
Ich habe es bisher leider nicht geschafft, einen wirklichen Kombigriff mit Holz zu bauen, also vorne leicht Kork und hinten schwer Holz.
Dabei wäre ein Teil schweres Holz in etwa Grifflänge beim Werfen und unten anfassen, am Rutenende eine ideales Balancegewicht.
Zudem noch sehr stabil gegen Druck, wie am Rutenhalter/Stellrute mit Gegenlager von oben oder Rohr, oder im Boot beim festhalten und drauftreten mit dem Stiefel.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da greifst du eine Themenpunkt auf:
> Ich habe es bisher leider nicht geschafft, einen wirklichen Kombigriff mit Holz zu bauen, also vorne leicht Kork und hinten schwer Holz.
> Dabei wäre ein Teil schweres Holz in etwa Grifflänge beim Werfen und unten anfassen, am Rutenende eine ideales Balancegewicht.
> Zudem noch sehr stabil gegen Druck, wie am Rutenhalter/Stellrute mit Gegenlager von oben oder Rohr, oder im Boot beim festhalten und drauftreten mit dem Stiefel.


Schaut nach meinem Geschmack einfach nur verboten aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Einen Versuch ist es immer wert ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> Die Krone der Hässlichkeit wäre sicher ein Splitt Tennisbandgriff.



Ansichtssache bzw. mit einiger nostalgischer Verklärung haben auch diese Tennisbandgriffe ihren Reiz.

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich hier einmal eine kleine Betonbrücke gezeigt, auf der ich als Kind oft mit meinen Kumpels saß, um in der darunter hindurchfließenden Au unsere Würmer zu baden. Denke ich an diese Brücke und an damals, dann habe ich sofort meine blaue, 4m lange und mit Tennisbandgriff ausgestattete Telerute vor Augen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir wieder eine solche Rute zuzulegen, wohl in Form einer Stellfischrute.


----------



## Andal

Verklärte Erinnerungen und Avons von anno asbach sind auch nicht alles. Ein bisschen zeitgemäßer Funktion darf schon sein


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Kollege verfolgt da das Schrotflintenprinzip


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mahlzeit Jungs.
Ich war gerade ein bisschen spazieren und während die Teiche noch unter mindestens 10 dickem Eis ruhen, hat mein Flüsschen Hochwasser und eine Strömung wie der Jenissei.
Ich wollte sofort nach Hause laufen und die Taimenrute holen aber da fiel mir ein, ich hab ja gar keine......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Bankside Dreamer
Wohl auch zuviel TacticalOps/Counterstrike gespielt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich wollte sofort nach Hause laufen und die Taimenrute holen aber da fiel mir ein, ich hab ja gar keine......


Siehste, was für eine Vorlage, sag ich doch immer, von wegen sowas dickes (u.langes) brauchst du nicht! 

Sieht auf jeden Fall ur-romatisch aus dort


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs.
> Ich war gerade ein bisschen spazieren und während die Teiche noch unter mindestens 10 dickem Eis ruhen, hat mein Flüsschen Hochwasser und eine Strömung wie der Jenissei.
> Ich wollte sofort nach Hause laufen und die Taimenrute holen aber da fiel mir ein, ich hab ja gar keine......
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367080


Das hätte schon was, wenn das Flüsschen permanent so eine Strömung hätte. Zum einen bildhübsch und wildromantisch, zum anderen wäre das dann auch ein toller Lebensraum für die bei dir fehlenden Barben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das hätte schon was, wenn das Flüsschen permanent so eine Strömung hätte. Zum einen bildhübsch und wildromantisch, zum anderen wäre das dann auch ein toller Lebensraum für die bei dir fehlenden Barben.



Ja unbedingt aber dort ist sonst gar keine Strömung, wo jetzt das Wasser über die Furt schießt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Wohl auch zuviel TacticalOps/Counterstrike gespielt?



Ich war stets der Camper, da lohnt sich eine solche vollautomatische und draufgängerische Schrotflinte eher nicht. 
Wie ich da so saß und durch mein Okular okulierte, wurde ich häufig dann einfach von Vorbeilaufenden "weggemessert".

Nee Quark, meine damaligen Ausflüge in die Welt der Egoshooter hielten sich eigentlich in Grenzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich wollte sofort nach Hause laufen und die Taimenrute holen aber da fiel mir ein, ich hab ja gar keine......



Bei mir ist immer Huchen-Saison, allzeit bereit. 


Sag mal, führt da tatsächlich eine Spurbahn ins Flüsschen!?






So ganz falsch liegst Du mit dem Jenissei dann wohl nicht, wenn dort die schweren Ural-LKW den Flusslauf queren.
Oder stellt das eine kleine Slipanlage für Kajaks und dergleichen dar?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist eine Furt im Nebenarm des Flüsschens, die im Sommer trocken liegt. Man kann dann rüberlaufen oder fahren.

Der Hauptstrom geht außen rum.

Mit 'nem Ural kommt momentan wohl auch drüber.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist eine Furt im Nebenarm des Flüsschens, die im Sommer trocken liegt. Man kann dann rüberlaufen oder fahren.
> 
> Der Hauptstrom geht außen rum.
> 
> Mit 'nem Ural kommt momentan wohl auch drüber.



Das ist ja heftig! Aber tolle Fotos.   

Ich finde solche Hochwasserlagen an eigentlich eher schmalen und unscheinbaren Gewässern ja immer spannend.
Man glaubt an einem komplett anderen Gewässer zu stehen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

So Jungs die Sachen sind gepackt, die Sonne ist seit 2 Stunden endlich raus es geht los.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Man glaubt an einem komplett anderen Gewässer zu stehen.



Ja genau.
Heute ist "uriger-Taimenfluss" Stimmung am sonst so beschaulichen Fließ.
Irgend ein Angler prägte früher mal das Scherzwort "Ein Fließ heißt Fließ weil es nicht fließt." .

@dawurzelsepp
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> So Jungs die Sachen sind gepackt, die Sonne ist seit 2 Stunden endlich raus es geht los.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367085



Viel Spaß & Erfolg am Wasser!   

Eine schicke Umhängetasche hast Du da.
Ist das eine alte Tasche von Shakespeare?


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ansichtssache bzw. mit einiger nostalgischer Verklärung haben auch diese Tennisbandgriffe ihren Reiz.
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich hier einmal eine kleine Betonbrücke gezeigt, auf der ich als Kind oft mit meinen Kumpels saß, um in der darunter hindurchfließenden Au unsere Würmer zu baden. Denke ich an diese Brücke und an damals, dann habe ich sofort meine blaue, 4m lange und mit Tennisbandgriff ausgestattete Telerute vor Augen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir wieder eine solche Rute zuzulegen, wohl in Form einer Stellfischrute.












Meinst du sowas? War meine erste Feeder Rute    nehm ich immernoch gerne zum Aal Angeln


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich melde einen Aitel 40+ 

Die Tasche hat nur nen alten shakespeare Aufnäher bekommen ansonsten ist es eine normale Angeltasche aus Stoff.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist eine Furt im Nebenarm des Flüsschens, die im Sommer trocken liegt. Man kann dann rüberlaufen oder fahren.
> 
> Der Hauptstrom geht außen rum.
> *
> Mit 'nem Ural kommt momentan wohl auch drüber.*


Ein Ural ist, zusammen mit dem billigsten TomTom Navi, mein Lotto-Traum ... "Fahren sie geradeaus über den Kreisverkehr!" - Yes, Sir!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367089
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367090
> 
> Meinst du sowas? War meine erste Feeder Rute    nehm ich immernoch gerne zum Aal Angeln



Genau dieses Griffband meine ich.   

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob meine damalige Tele-Rute von DAM oder aber von Cormoran war? Einer von diesen beiden Herstellern war es aber.
Jedenfalls war sie 4m lang _- was mir als Kind irrsinnig lang vorkam -_ und im Griffsegment blau/schwarz marmoriert, mit einem schwarz gewickelten Rutengriff.


----------



## Tobias85

So, am großen See war ich heute nicht gucken, dafür aber am Snake Lake. Ich meine sogar Fischaktivizät gesehen zu haben,  aber wegen voller Gräben konnte ich ihn nur aus der Distanz betrachten. Den werd ich mal im Auge behalten...


----------



## Tricast

Die Sonne scheint, die Vögel zwitschern, das Eis auf Fluss und Seen tritt den Rückzug an. Dagegen die Angler, die es nicht länger im Hause hält, die unbedingt ans Wasser müssen sonst bekommen sie einen Koller (da hilft auch keine Couch). Egal wie, es geht raus! Und es gibt doch fast nichts schöneres als bei schönsten Wetter ein kleines Lied zu trällern auf dem Heimweg. So, mehr verrate ich nicht, außer dass mein schönes Swingspitzblei im Baum hängt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

So auch wir haben das schöne Wetter heute genutzt.
Das übliche GRILLEN CHILLEN ANGELN war angesagt.
Leider wollten die Fische nicht so wie wir.
Aber es war ein schöner Tag bei 20 Grad am Wasser.
Und es soll ja die nächsten Tage auch so bleiben.


----------



## Andal

Eine Wurscht nach der Art des Herrn von Brats ist nie verkehrt!


----------



## Tobias85

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Wurscht nach der Art des Herrn von Brats ist nie verkehrt!


Noch besser ist sie aber, wenn sie in Bremen gemeinsam mit anderen Ükeln gespeist wird. 

Tja, ich war doch noch fix am See. Da gibt es eben ne sehr flache Bucht mit viel Schilf am Rand, die sich bei dem Wetter ziemlich schnell erwärmen sollte. Dummerweise ist der Wasserstand so tief, dass die Bucht quasi komplett trocken liegt und das Schilf nunmehr vollständig auf dem Land wächst.  Nunja, in ein paar Jahren siehts vielleicht besser aus mit dem Wasser.


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute von meiner Frau Geschenkt bekommen   



Ich werd echt alt


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute von meiner Frau Geschenkt bekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 367142
> 
> 
> Ich werd echt alt


Für was braucht man das in deinem Alter?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Für was braucht man das in deinem Alter?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Für die kleinen Teller- und Würfelbleie von Dinsmore?


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Für die kleinen Teller- und Würfelbleie von Dinsmore?


Ich habe so ehr an Pillen und Kondome gedacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Für was braucht man das in deinem Alter?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nubsies, was sonst


----------



## Hecht100+

Und ich dachte schon, du hast doch einen der Viagra-Spams abgefangen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, du hast doch einen der Viagra-Spams abgefangen.


Ich Opfer mich ja für vieles, aber mein Stehvermögen hat da wohl gelitten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute von meiner Frau Geschenkt bekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 367142


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


>


Das gilt auch für Tackle Sammlungen


----------



## Minimax

Bon soir,
Mes Amis, auch ich melde mich von einem sonnigen Nachmittag am Flüsschen ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt zurück- da befinde ich mich ja in guter Gesellschaft. Auch ansonsten gab es keine Besonderen Vorkommnisse- aber ich hatte heute für einige Stunden die Jacke ausgezogen und habe sogar auf die Thermosohlen verzichtet.
Und natürlich wünsche ich @dawurzelsepp ein ganz herzliches Petri zu den Wochenenddöbeln,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## skyduck

N’Abend Jungs,

leider war meine ErfolgsStelle heute schon besetzt und ich musste ausweichen. Trotzdem ich alle Register gezogen habe ( Mais, breadpunch, Currymaden, Caster und Pellets) kamen nur 3 Grundeln bei rum. Mit der Kiepe klappt es echt gut, einfach direkt aus den Anhänger raus, ausklappen und alles startklar. Leider habe ich den Feederarm vergessen und musste improvisieren... zusammen mit dem Korum   Futteral habe ich dann wirklich nur 2 Dinge im Hänger. Für alle mit dem Ebike erreichbare Stelle mein neuer Favorit!!!


----------



## Tobias85

Füsch ist Füsch, daher Petri, lieber @skyduck 

Es ist halt wie es immer ist: Während wir schon voller Frühlingslaune an die Gewässer jagen, sind eben diese noch bitterkalt und die Fische dementsprechend träge. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir nächstes Wochenende schon deutlich mehr Fänge bewundern dürfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Für die kleinen Teller- und Würfelbleie von Dinsmore?


Wenn man aus der Wochenrationsdose die versehentlich alle brav schluckt, hat man wohl bald ein echtes Problem ...
Merken muss das Otto Weitsichtig noch nichtmal.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Nabend,

wo es hier gerade um Ruten ging habe ich mal zwei Fragen:

Was für eine Aktion hat eine Method-Feeder-Rute und wo liegt  der Unterschied zu einer Carpfeeder? Ist eine Method-Feeder immer durchgehend und kurz?
Ähnlich eine Spinnrute mit durchgehender Aktion?

Was bedeutet „Winklepicker“ eigentlich korrekt übersetzt?

GN


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Winklepicker - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Pikes – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Also eigentlich spitze Teile zum in Arsch treten, oder Pikes fangen! 

Im Englischen wird die Bezeichnung *Winkle Pickers* verwendet („Strandschnecken-Stecher“, weil sie so spitz sind, dass man damit sprichwörtlich Schnecken aus ihrem Gehäuse ziehen könnte), bisweilen wird in beiden Sprachräumen die verkürzte Form *Pickers* verwendet. 
Die Bezeichnung *Pikes* ist trotz der englischen Form (etwa _Spitzen_) meist im deutschen Sprachraum üblich.


----------



## rutilus69

Auch hier war gestern noch kein Fischkontakt zu melden. Am Kanal gab es zwar schon ein paar eisfreie Stellen, aber das Wasser ist halt noch ar..hkalt. Ganz romantisch trieben einzelne Eisschollen vorbei, da fehlten nur noch die Pinguine drauf. (Nein, die Eisschollen Surfer in den bunten Federkleidern aka Ente gehen nicht als Pinguine durch).
Dass es fischtechnisch schwierig werden würde war mir klar aber auch komplett egal. Ich wollte einfach nur raus. Nächste Woche wird es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri Dank euch allen.

Ein Aitel der selben Größe kam gestern noch, danach gabs keinen biss mehr.
Egal ich war gestern schön in der Sonne gesessen und hab Vitamin D getankt.......hoffentlich reichts bis zum Wochenende.
Die Tonkin steht zudem vor der Fertigstellung, fehlen nur noch die passenden Wassertemperaturen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @dawurzelsepp sowie @skyduck ! Schöne Kiepe übrigens! Würde mich auch reizen von all den Bildern, Berichten und Videos her immer. Aber kenne mich und meine Angelfaulheit. Die Masse würde mich auf Dauer abschrecken und vom Aufräumen ganz zu schweigen. Kämpfe schon oft mit Restfutter. Beneide jeden welchen das nicht schreckt und der die Ordnung halten kann! Freut mich auch für alle welche es ans Wasser schafften oder einfach nur das Wetter genossen. Ich war wie gesagt 2x Schneider. Heute gehe ich doch nicht, mir fehlt der Antrieb. Warte wohl noch etwas bis der Lenz auch unter die Wasseroberfläche Einzug hält. Gibt genug zu tun, Wohnung, Garage. Die Gartensaison wurde gestern auch eingeleitet und es gab und gibt ne Menge zu tun. Dafür habe ich gestern im Leerlauf nebenher den Räucherofen getestet. Aufheizen, wie lange und wo hält sich die Temperatur, Rauchdauer und Menge Räuchermehl... War aufschlussreich. 
Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## Andal

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Was bedeutet „Winklepicker“ eigentlich korrekt übersetzt?


Die einzig richtige Begriffsherkunft sind die kleinen Holzspießchen (Pickers) für die kleinen schnecken (Winkles), die es als Snack an den Strandbädern gibt. Alle anderen Erklärungsversuche sind mehr, oder weniger falsch.Sich mit der feinen Rute kleinere Fische zu "picken" ist auch schon massiv falsch.

Der größte Hirnriss ist der "Winkel", in dem man die Rute zur Schnur ablegt. Ersonnen halt wieder mal von jenen, die mit Anglizismen um sich werfen und in der Tat kaum ein Wort Englisch sprechen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Winklepicker - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pikes – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also eigentlich spitze Teile zum in Arsch treten, oder Pikes fangen!
> 
> Im Englischen wird die Bezeichnung *Winkle Pickers* verwendet („Strandschnecken-Stecher“, weil sie so spitz sind, dass man damit sprichwörtlich Schnecken aus ihrem Gehäuse ziehen könnte), bisweilen wird in beiden Sprachräumen die verkürzte Form *Pickers* verwendet.
> Die Bezeichnung *Pikes* ist trotz der englischen Form (etwa _Spitzen_) meist im deutschen Sprachraum üblich.


Bis zu den spitzen Schuhen war ich vorgedrungen.



Andal schrieb:


> Die einzig richtige Begriffsherkunft sind die kleinen Holzspießchen (Pickers) für die kleinen schnecken (Winkles), die es als Snack an den Strandbädern gibt. Alle anderen Erklärungsversuche sind mehr, oder weniger falsch.Sich mit der feinen Rute kleinere Fische zu "picken" ist auch schon massiv falsch.
> 
> Der größte Hirnriss ist der "Winkel", in dem man die Rute zur Schnur ablegt. Ersonnen halt wieder mal von jenen, die mit Anglizismen um sich werfen und in der Tat kaum ein Wort Englisch sprechen.


Ja, und auch zu den Schnecken, nicht aber zu Holzspießchen.

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich in der nächsten Zeit von nem kleinen Angler dazu befragt werde und wollte die richtige Antwort geben können, doch gibt es die vielleicht gar nicht. Wahrschienlich geht es in den nächsten Wochen mal los - zum Schnecken mit Holzspießchen suchen.


----------



## rustaweli

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bis zu den spitzen Schuhen war ich vorgedrungen.
> 
> 
> Ja, und auch zu den Schnecken, nicht aber zu Holzspießchen.
> 
> Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich in der nächsten Zeit von nem kleinen Angler dazu befragt werde und wollte die richtige Antwort geben können, doch gibt es die vielleicht gar nicht. Wahrschienlich geht es in den nächsten Wochen mal los - zum Schnecken mit Holzspießchen suchen.


Mach da nicht so rum, Kokolores! Vor allem Dein Kleiner wird auf solch ermüdendes Theoriegeplänkel keine Lust haben. Kinderaugen habe noch die Gabe klarer zu sehen.
Sieh eine Picker einfach als Rute mit sensibler Spitze um auch feinste Bisse anzuzeigen. Mit wenig WG und dadurch "zarter" gebaut. Dann kommt eine Bomb, fast gleich, nur etwas stärker. Dann die Feeder, ebenso feine Spitze, aber kräftiger bis viel kräftiger. Method Feeder - eigentlich einfach Feederruten, aber mit durchgehender Aktion um so fein wie möglich auf größere Fische zu angeln.
Kinder sind noch nicht so verkopft, mit Dogmen und Hypertheorie beladen wie wir, laß Ihnen die Lockerheit!


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Es ist nicht meiner. Ich bin sozusagen sein Zugang zum deutschen Wasser. Sonst würde ich wohl eher nicht mehr losgehen oder vielleicht noch 1-2 Mal im Jahr. Seine Eltern haben mit Angeln nichts am Hut.
Sehe ihn nicht so oft, doch ist mir bekannt, was für Fragen gestellt werden.
Na ja, hier scheint es wohl auch keiner zu wissen.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Sieh eine Picker einfach als Rute mit sensibler Spitze um auch feinste Bisse anzuzeigen.


Sehe ich auch so. Habe auch zwei von den Teilen. Ne uralte und eine aktuelle. Mir ging es um die Herkunft der Bezeichnung.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Mit wenig WG und dadurch "zarter" gebaut. Dann kommt eine Bomb, fast gleich, nur etwas stärker. Dann die Feeder, ebenso feine Spitze, aber kräftiger bis viel kräftiger.


Ja, schon klar. Besitze davon auch mehrere, aber keine Bomb, doch war mit die Einordnung bekannt.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Method Feeder - eigentlich einfach Feederruten, aber mit durchgehender Aktion um so fein wie möglich auf größere Fische zu angeln.


So eine habe ich halt noch nie in der Hand gehabt. Danke für die Beschreibung!
Bis vor ca. 10 Jahren gab es auch sog. "Carpfeederruten". Die scheinen verschwunden zu sein.
Möglicherweise sind die Methodruten deren Nachfolger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sieh es mal viel einfacher:
Das kommt aus Britannien bzw. genauer sogar England, denn auf den Britischen Inseln = Britannien gibt es auch Schottland, Wales, Irland und Nordirland.
Wie Obelix sagt: "Die spinnen die Briten, noch mehr als die Römer!"

Diese spleenigen Stämme im Süden auf der Insel machen sozusagen alles mit, besonders wenn es kurios ist.
Sie sind in den letzten 1000 Jahren auch munter bunter gemischt, die Angelsachsen heißen ja nicht umsonst so, und Normannen, Römer sowie die eigentlich einheimischen Kelten treiben sich da immer noch rum, haufenweise Raubbeuter aller Coleur, seit Jahrhunderten nun noch angereichert durch Importe aus aller Welt.
Die fahren noch auf der falschen Seite, habe wild nicht-dezimale und nicht-metrische Systeme, bunt gemische 3er, 12er, 16er, 64er  u.a.m. Vielfache,
und benennen einfach alles irgendwie, und dann bleibt es für immer.

Das hat mit der Idee einer deutschen TDV und DIN nicht viel gemein, auch die durchaus gängigen systematischen Benennungsmethoden bei uns finden sich bei den Engländern nicht wieder.




__





						DeWiki > Technische Dienstvorschrift
					





					dewiki.de
				







__





						Technische Dienstvorschrift – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Weil sie sogar Probleme mit zusammengesetzten Worten haben, ihre dazu fähigen Subgruppen auf der Insel haben sich nicht durchsetzen können, bzw. im Gegenteil.

Tragisch für die Welt (und die Angler eben auch) war das Britische Empire, das bisher gut bekannte größte Weltreich, was den Einfluss Britanniens erheblich in alle Teile der Welt gebracht hat.
Das geht erst jetzt wirklich vorbei und perdu, bisher sind die Briten daraus noch nicht aufgewacht gewesen. Sampson sagt 1830, andere seit Endsieg über Napoleon 1815, mein britischer Kollege sagt stehengeblieben noch vor 1800, auf jeden Fall haben sie rund 200 Jahre Wechsel und Umwälzungen verpasst.
Man kann sich mit deren Weltsicht noch befassen, man kann sich daran sogar aufhängen, aber man muss das gar nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Na ja, hier scheint es wohl auch keiner zu wissen.


Wieso? Andal hat doch schon erklärt, wo der Name ursprünglich herkam. Weil die Spitzen genauso fein sind, wurden sie eben mit diesen Esswerkzeugen verglichen.

Im Übrigen plädiere ich eindeutig dafür, dem kleinen Mann die Wortherkunft zu erklären, wenn er danach fragt. Kinder sind neugierig und begeisztern sich oft für solche Geschichten.


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen plädiere ich eindeutig dafür, dem kleinen Mann die Wortherkunft zu erklären, wenn er danach fragt. Kinder sind neugierig und begeisztern sich oft für solche Geschichten.


Hast Du Kinder?
Gebe Dir ja Recht zwecks Neugierigkeit, aber Wissensvermittlung auf kindlicher Basis und das Theorisieren von Pickern und Herkunft wie hier versucht, sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Sagt ein stolzer Papa von aufgeschlossenen, neugierigen,naturliebhabenden Kinder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Immerhin haben unverbildete Kinder wenig Probleme mit der Nomenklatura, 
einfach umbenennen in "Plumfix" oder "Wumbix" geht immer


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hast Du Kinder?
> Gebe Dir ja Recht zwecks Neugierigkeit, aber Wissensvermittlung auf kindlicher Basis und das Theorisieren von Pickern und Herkunft wie hier versucht, sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.
> Sagt ein stolzer Papa von aufgeschlossenen, neugierigen,naturliebhabender Kinder.



Keiner redet vom abstrakten theorisieren der Ruten. Aber wenn der kleine ganz explizit fragt, woher der Name kommt, dann ist die Antwort "In England gibts so kleine feine Stöckchen, mit denen man Schnecken zum Essen aus dem Gehäuse pult, die heißen so. Und weil die Spitzen von der Angelrute genauso fein sind, hat man sie danach benannt" sicherlich nicht zu theoretisch.


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Keiner redet vom abstrakten theorisieren der Ruten. Aber wenn der kleine ganz explizit fragt, woher der Name kommt, dann ist die Antwort "In England gibts so kleine feine Stöckchen, mit denen man Schnecken zum Essen aus dem Gehäuse pult, die heißen so. Und weil die Spitzen von der Angelrute genauso fein sind, hat man sie danach benannt" sicherlich nicht zu theoretisch.


So geht's!


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> So geht's!


Dann hab ich mich wohl vorher unklar ausgedrückt


----------



## rustaweli

...besser selbstedit, da vielleicht unbeabsichtigt falsch verstanden...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Keiner redet vom abstrakten theorisieren der Ruten. Aber wenn der kleine ganz explizit fragt, woher der Name kommt, dann ist die Antwort "*In England gibts so kleine feine Stöckchen, mit denen man Schnecken zum Essen aus dem Gehäuse pult*, die heißen so. Und weil die Spitzen von der Angelrute genauso fein sind, hat man sie danach benannt" sicherlich nicht zu theoretisch.


Was mich eigentlich noch wundert, ich habe so im Ohr, dass die Briten die Franzosen als "Schneckenfresser" betitelt haben und das verabscheuen täten.
Tun oder taten die selber auch so, oder war es gar eine interne "Schneckenfresser-Konkurrenz " ? 









						Schneckenfresser
					

Schneckenfresser bedeutet: Nette Beschreibung für unsere direkten, westlichen Nachbarn, die Franzosen.. Beispiel: "Wo fährse in Urlaub ?" - "Kotasüür !" - "Hää ?? Wat willse denn bei die Schneckenfresser ?"




					www.mundmische.de
				











						Warum essen die sowas?
					

Warum mögen Franzosen Schnecken, Japaner rohen Fisch und Deutsche Bratwurst? Eins ist sicher: Jede Nation hat die Küche und Köche, die sie verdient. Eine kleine Essens-Ethnologie.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				







__





						Synonym-Details zu 'Franzose · Schangel · Franzmann · ...' - OpenThesaurus
					






					www.openthesaurus.de
				




Also ich finde Froschfresser schon mal besser und sowas eßbarer, und mag solche Fische auch gerne.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Immerhin haben unverbildete Kinder wenig Probleme mit der Nomenklatura,
> einfach umbenennen in "Plumfix" oder "Wumbix" geht immer


Bis sie dann an einen, wie dich geraten, der sie zutextet, bis zum Stillstand der Pupille!

Kindern erklärt man es eben so, wie es wirklich ist. Entweder verstehen sie das, was meistens der Fall ist, oder eben noch nicht. Dann fragen sie nach, was dann mühsam werden kann. Ich habe z.B. bei der Quantentheorie nie nachgefragt, weil sie mir endlos am Anus vorbei ging.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also ich habe nicht drüber geredet und fabuliert, sondern ziemlich viele quasi eigene Kinder am Wasser gehabt und zum Angeln geleitet, und die sind immer noch sehr begeistert. Mühsam war das nie, sonder ein echter Heidenspaß!


----------



## Andal

Das ist mir schon klar. Denn live bist du ein ganz anderer, ein richtig patenter Kerl. Nur online gehst du halt mal gerne von hinten durch die deutsche Brust ins Auge!  Machte, oder mache ich heute selber noch "ganz gerne"!)

Angeln ohne ständige Fragen und Selbstzweifel wäre auch dermaßen stinklangweilig, dass wir längst alle den Bettel hingeschmissen hätten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gepflegt streiten  gehört doch auch mit dazu, gerade an einem Stammtisch! 

Ich hole dabei manchmal die große Keule raus, aber die aus Schaumstoff eben, das ist eben nicht ganz leicht zu sehen, so virtuell.


----------



## Andal

Deine Beiträge sind halt oft etwas sperrig und recht wortreich. In der Kürze läge die Würze - KürzWürz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Achso? 

Ich sehe die ausführliche Schilderung schon als sinnvoll an, damit man nicht misverstanden wird.
Vlt. habe ich aber auch wirklich ein Helferkomplex , wie meine Frau mir schon bezüglich Internetforen und Zeitverschwendung vorgehalten hat !?

Du polterst da mehr fröhlich dazwischen.

Was ist sinnvoller?

Für ganz kurz ist es ganz einfach: Nehmen ist einfacher als geben, also nur mitlesen ist das kürzeste.


----------



## skyduck

# Winklepicker

Hier ist es nett beschrieben.









						Woher stammt der Name "Winklepicker"? - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Achso?
> 
> Ich sehe die ausführliche Schilderung schon als sinnvoll an, damit man nicht misverstanden wird.
> Vlt. habe ich aber auch wirklich ein Helferkomplex , wie meine Frau mir schon bezüglich Internetforen und Zeitverschwendung vorgehalten hat !?
> 
> Du polterst da mehr fröhlich dazwischen.
> 
> Was ist sinnvoller?
> 
> Für ganz kurz ist es ganz einfach: Nehmen ist einfacher als geben, also nur mitlesen ist das kürzeste.


Du kennst mich doch. Poltergeist ist mein zweiter Name.


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> # Winklepicker
> 
> Hier ist es nett beschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woher stammt der Name "Winklepicker"? - FISCH & FANG
> 
> 
> FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fischundfang.de


Wobei ja das echte Pickern und die echten Winklepicker mittlerweile zu einer Rarität geworden sind. Was heute zu 99%, oder noch mehr, in den Regalen auf Käufer harrt, sind leichte und kurze Feederruten. Aber so lange die Leute ihren Spass haben, ist alles Recht. Voll der Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit blicken ist auch kein Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## rustaweli

skyduck schrieb:


> # Winklepicker
> 
> Hier ist es nett beschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woher stammt der Name "Winklepicker"? - FISCH & FANG
> 
> 
> FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fischundfang.de


 Hier auch! 
https://www.16er-haken.de/winkelpicker/ 

Da spricht unser FF jedoch von Muschelbesteck.


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ja das echte Pickern und die echten Winklepicker mittlerweile zu einer Rarität geworden sind. Was heute zu 99%, oder noch mehr, in den Regalen auf Käufer harrt, sind leichte und kurze Feederruten. Aber so lange die Leute ihren Spass haben, ist alles Recht. Voll der Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit blicken ist auch kein Mittel der Wahl.


Daher wahrscheinlich auch das Faible vieler Ükel (mir eingeschlossen) ältere Winklepicker zu fischen. Das ganze neumoderne Zeuchs kann da einfach nicht mithalten  - außer meine Sphere vielleicht -  . Nein Spaß beiseite diese alten Pickerruten sind schon eine Klasse für sich und ich kenne nix auf Rotaugen und kleinere Weißfische was mehr Fun macht...


----------



## Andal

Selbst wenn man da zum Mißbraucher mutiert und leichteste Spinnruten, Felchenheberuten, oder DS-Ruten dafür hernimmt. Der Spass beim Fischen macht das Kraut fett. Alles andere druckt mich nicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

_"Die kurzen, weichen Winklepickerruten waren für den Naheinsatz konzipiert, bis maximal 20-30 Meter Wurfweite. Bei weiteren Entfernungen bekam man mit den oft nur „zahnstocherlangen“ Schwabbelstecken den Anschlag nicht mehr durch. Denn *die ersten Winklepicker stellte man in Holland aus weichen, parabolischen Fliegenrutenblanks her, in die eine nadelfeine Bibberspitze eingeklebt wurde.* Sogar englische Rutenbauer wie „Bruce & Walker“ brachten spezielle Modelle auf den Markt, extrem feinnervige Winklepicker unter dem Namen „Dutch Special“, für 14er Hauptschnur und 10er Vorfächer. Die Rotaugen- und Brassen-Fänge ohne Schwimmer, nur mit Grundblei, waren beeindruckend – vor allem, weil man mit den Pickern etwas weiter als mit den üblichen unberingten Stippruten fischen konnte. Oft wurde aber auch nur an der unmittelbaren Uferkante geangelt, manchmal nur einen Meter entfernt."_

Das ist eine sehr interessante Feststellung bzw. historische Reportage, denn dafür gibt es viel hervorragendes Material.
Weil solche Blanks wurden mit viel Aufwand immer in Hinblick auf viel Drillspaß mit kleinen Salmoniden entwickelt.
Zumal alle meine zusammengesuchten möglichst straffen Fliegenrutenblanks sehr viel Spaß mit einem Fisch am Faden rüber bringen.
Wenn man in den Micro-Montage Bereich mit Schnüren unter 0,14mm geht, schon eine sehr interessante Sache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hier auch!
> https://www.16er-haken.de/winkelpicker/
> 
> Da spricht unser FF jedoch von Muschelbesteck.


Das ist wohl keine eigentliche Muschel, sondern eine "winkle" Strandschnecke, den wichtigen Hinweis gefunden, dass das Strandschneckensammeln und Verspeisen an den britische Stränden Volksport war. Das ist dann wohl diese:
Die essbare Große Strandschnecke (Littorina littorea),
mit trotzdem nur einem 1 bis 2 cm großen - also eher kleinen - kräftigen kegelförmigen Gehäuse.








						Große Strandschnecke – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Erklärt dann etwas den kulturellen Sichtweisenunterschied zu den Franzosen und Italienern, die eben gerne auch noch Weinbergschnecken hernehmen, vergleichweise schleimen die viel mehr als eine Meeresschnecke.

Winkelpicker ist nun mal in dem Angelkontext vollkommen falsch geschrieben, eingedeutscht ist es die Zitterspitze bzw. Zitterspitzenrute.


----------



## Andal

Aber das Thema Winkle Picker hat mich wieder an mein Vorhaben Rutenspitzen weiß anzumalen erinnert. Und schon ist wieder Geld im Umlauf, für ein kleines Doserl Modellbaulack.


----------



## skyduck

@Andal Hält der vernünftig an sehr feinen Spitzen? Ich habe es mit Sprühlack von Edding versucht konnte damit aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis erzielen.... Welchen nimmst du da genau?


----------



## Minimax

Nabend, Jungs,
Ich möchte mich bei allen Diskutanten der Winklepicker/Schneckendebatte recht herzlich bedanken, denn nun ist mein Appetit geweckt, und ich lechze und crave nach einem brutzelheissen Pfännchen escargots, schön mit Häuschen angerichtet mit guter Kräuterbutter, etwas Brot und nem kühlen weissen. (Und kommt mir nicht mit Achatschnecken, Winis müssen sein!). Vielen Dank Jungs!
Und @Andal und @Nordlichtangler kriegen von mir ein Stammtisch-Extrabussi weil sie beispielhaft gezeigt haben, wie man eine ..engagierte.. Diskussion deeskaliert. Und es ist wahr: Es braucht genauso das schnelle gefiederte Wort zu einem Sachverhalt, wie auch die ausführliche, dichte Erörterung. Im Idealfall ergänzen sie sich.
Ich jedenfalls freue mich das hier an unserem Stammtisch beides Platz hat.

Zum eigentlichen Thema der Winklepicker-Ruten habe ich hingegen nichts sachdienliches beizutragen- die festgestellte Etymologie des Wortes ist richtig, und richtig ists auch, das "Picker" eines der geschundensten Wörter der Angelei ist. (Vgl. Aal-Picker).
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Angeln trotz Hochwasser


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Und @Andal und @Nordlichtangler kriegen von mir ein Stammtisch-Extrabussi weil sie beispielhaft gezeigt haben, wie man eine ..engagierte.. Diskussion deeskaliert. Und es ist wahr: Es braucht genauso das schnelle gefiederte Wort zu einem Sachverhalt, wie auch die ausführliche, dichte Erörterung. Im Idealfall ergänzen sie sich.


Besser kann man es nicht sagen. Die beiden sind Profi-Diskutanten und haben die Ruhe bewahrt.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Andal schrieb:


> Die einzig richtige Begriffsherkunft sind die kleinen Holzspießchen (Pickers) für die kleinen schnecken (Winkles), die es als Snack an den Strandbädern gibt.





Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Na ja, hier scheint es wohl auch keiner zu wissen.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wieso? Andal hat doch schon erklärt, wo der Name ursprünglich herkam.


Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass dies von Andal frei erfunden war.



skyduck schrieb:


> Hier ist es nett beschrieben.


Oh Mann, ich wollte den Artikel gerade abspeichern und was finde ich da:





Wohl damals nicht vollständig oder gar nicht gelesen.
Jedenfalls ist das doch echt ne schöne Geschichte, nem kleinen Interessierten die Herkunft des Namens zu erklären.



Andal schrieb:


> Der größte Hirnriss ist der "Winkel", in dem man die Rute zur Schnur ablegt. Ersonnen halt wieder mal von jenen, die mit Anglizismen um sich werfen und in der Tat kaum ein Wort Englisch sprechen.


Ja, das stimmt. Zumindest ist die Sache mit den flexiblen Spitzen bei Federrruten leicht nachzuvollziehen.
; )


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, Jungs,
> Ich möchte mich bei allen Diskutanten der Winklepicker/Schneckendebatte recht herzlich bedanken, denn nun ist mein Appetit geweckt, und ich lechze und crave nach einem brutzelheissen Pfännchen escargots, schön mit Häuschen angerichtet mit guter Kräuterbutter, etwas Brot und nem kühlen weissen. (Und kommt mir nicht mit Achatschnecken, Winis müssen sein!).



Mini! Du Barbar!
Diese überfällst und vertilgst diese niedlichen Tierchen?
Ich könnte das nicht wenn ich sehe wie sie so friedlich ihre Bahnen ziehen...










Bereitest du sie wenigstens mit der Marseillaise angemessen auf ihr Schicksal vor?


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> @Andal Hält der vernünftig an sehr feinen Spitzen? Ich habe es mit Sprühlack von Edding versucht konnte damit aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis erzielen.... Welchen nimmst du da genau?


An regulären Spitzen hält der einwandfrei und da soll er hin...









						Humbrol Farbe Matt Farben Modellbaufarben Modellbau Farbdose 14ml viele Farben  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Humbrol Farbe Matt Farben Modellbaufarben Modellbau Farbdose 14ml viele Farben in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Die perfekte Lösung für alle Spitzen wäre 2k Flex Coat + Pigmente. Leider sind da die Gebinde weder kleine (für mal eine, oder zwei Spitzen), noch die Sache ganz billig. Mein Bedarf ist für so eine Sache leider zu klein, es würde mir zu viel vertrocknen. Darum einen Modellbaulack, wo es halt geht.

Für den Modellbaulack schleife ich den Blank ganz sachte mit 1.000er Papier etwas an, lackiere mit einem weichen Pinsel und ggf. kommt nach vollständiger Aushärtung noch eine Lage 1k Rutenlack drüber.


----------



## Andal

Will man mit grellen Farben an Zitterspitzen arbeiten, dann sollte man vorher weiss grundieren. Das macht die Farben dann einfach leuchtkräftiger. Aber auch nicht zu viel, weil die Lacke auch etwas den Untergrund steifer machen, oder bei ganz biegsamen Spitzen auch mal reissen können. Bei feinen Spitzen ist das nachfärben leider auch immer ein bisschen eine Gratwanderung.

Was immer, recht schnell, preiswert und einfach funktioniert, ist Nagellack - und den kann man mit simplen Nagellackentferner auch wieder problemlos entfernen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mini! Du Barbar!
> Diese überfällst und vertilgst diese niedlichen Tierchen?
> Ich könnte das nicht wenn ich sehe wie sie so friedlich ihre Bahnen ziehen...
> 
> Bereitest du sie wenigstens mit der Marseillaise angemessen auf ihr Schicksal vor?


ja, lieber Prof, Du hast ja recht. Und obwohl ich einer Gehäuseschnecke kein Hörnchen krümmen könnte, liebe ich es doch sie zu verspeisen (ich könnte auch kein Kälblein, Lämmchen oder Zicklein kaltmachen ohne schwerste Gewissensqualen, dennoch ist ein Speisezettel ohne sie zwar möglich, aber sinnlos.)  Glücklicherweise gibt es die schleimigen Leckerbissen ja in Dosen.  Ich kann nicht verzichten, und nicht umsonst steht im GU-Ratgeber "Minimaxe halten und pflegen" (leider seit jahren vergriffen, die Missus konnte eines der letzten Exemplare ergattern) extra drin, das ich von Zeit zu Zeit Schnecken mit Kräuterbutter brauche, und so mein Fell seidig und glänzend bleibt.

Und so schliesst sich der Kreis zum Angeln: Denn einer der angeblichen Top-Köder auf den Döbel im Sommer sollen die fetten schwarzen Nacktschnecken sein, die man an freier Leine anbieten soll, und sie mit einem deutlichen Klatschen gezielt einem gespotteten Fisch, knapp hinter seinem Gesichtskreis servieren soll. Mir war das immer zu eklig, aber vielleicht werde ich diese Saison doch mal es in dieser Richtung versuchen, falls mir am Fluss mal so eine Schnecke begegnet. Es gibt Angler, so steht es in einem Artikel in der Döbel-Bibel, die die Schnecken dafür extra züchten.


----------



## Andal

Also (wilde) Forellen rumpeln nach sommerlichen Gewittern, wenn das Wasser leicht Macchiato zeigt, ohne jeden Skrupel auf die Schnecken. Allerdings ist es wenig appetitlich, sie anzuködern. Mit zwei Arterienklemmen geht es sie ass-hooked an einen großen, aber dünndrahtigen Haken zu bringen. Dennoch würgt es mich dabei immer ganz leicht.

Ass-hooked deswegen, weil sie dann nicht mehr den steinharten Knödel formen, sondern versuchen zu "schwimmen", weil das Wasser halt so gar nicht ihr Lebensraum ist.

Nimm aber nie die getigerten Nacktschnecken! Die sind heimisch und fressen vorzugsweise die eingewanderten spanischen (hellbraunen) Wegschnecken - und die dürfen gerne dezimiert werden!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Nimm aber nie die getiegerten Nacktschnecken! Die sind heimisch und fressen vorzugsweise die eingewanderten spanischen (hellbraunen) Wegschnecken - und die dürfen gerne dezimiert werden!


Bereits recherchiert. Majestätische, schützenswerte Kreaturen 

Im Frühjahr und Herbst herrscht grade nach Einbruch der Dämmerung an den gruseligen Nacktschnecken hier in Brandenburg kein Mangel. Ähnlich wie die Stechmücken sind sie Begleiter und Ärgernis des Nachtanglers. Von ihren Schneckensinnen getrieben, schleimen sie sich ihren Weg zum Futterbeutel, und es sind so viele dass immer welche durchkommen. Wer einmal in finsterer Nacht beim Körbchenbefüllen eine ausversehen gegriffen und in den Korb gepresst hat, der weiss um die Bewegung seiner Nackenhaare.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Endlich, Freunde endlich!
Mein erster Angelausflug in diesem Jahr liegt hinter mir.
Ich fühl mich schon gleich viel wohler.

Das Flüsschen hat immer noch wildes Hochwasser und die Wassertemperatur liegt irgendwo zwischen Kühlschrank und Softeis aber wenigstens war es am Ufer in der Sonne gut auszuhalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf Mais an der Pose biss ein mittelprächtiger Dickkopf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und später gesellte sich noch sein Zwillingsbruder dazu.






Ich probierte es dann noch an einer anderen Stelle aber da war gar nix.

Trotzdem bin ich echt zufrieden mit dem ersten Angeltag des Jahres.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf Mais an der Pose biss ein mittelprächtiger Dickkopf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367255


Petri Professore, ein schöner Fisch, das hebt die Motivation! Was hast du für eine Schnur verwandt, sieht so dick aus, 0.30er??


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Endlich, Freunde endlich!


Petri, lieber Prof, ich freue mich sehr für Dich!
Hg
Minimax

Edit: Ich konnte im letzten Jahr viele Fische unterschiedlicher Spezies diese charakteristische Verletzung der oberen Schwanzflosse beobachten. Wer könnte der Schuldige sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Prof, ich freue mich sehr für Dich!
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Ich konnte im letzten Jahr viele Fische unterschiedlicher Spezies diese charakteristische Verletzung der oberen Schwanzflosse beobachten. Wer könnte der Schuldige sein?




Danke dir.

Ich habe auch schon gegrübelt aber bin da noch zu keiner plausiblen Erklärung gekommen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Prof, ich freue mich sehr für Dich!
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Ich konnte im letzten Jahr viele Fische unterschiedlicher Spezies diese charakteristische Verletzung der oberen Schwanzflosse beobachten. Wer könnte der Schuldige sein?


Das ist der "Gemeine Schwanzfraß" - auf gar keinen Fall in solchen Gewässern baden - das geht böse aus!


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Bereits recherchiert. Majestätische, schützenswerte Kreaturen
> 
> Im Frühjahr und Herbst herrscht grade nach Einbruch der Dämmerung an den gruseligen Nacktschnecken hier in Brandenburg kein Mangel. Ähnlich wie die Stechmücken sind sie Begleiter und Ärgernis des Nachtanglers. Von ihren Schneckensinnen getrieben, schleimen sie sich ihren Weg zum Futterbeutel, und es sind so viele dass immer welche durchkommen. Wer einmal in finsterer Nacht beim Körbchenbefüllen eine ausversehen gegriffen und in den Korb gepresst hat, der weiss um die Bewegung seiner Nackenhaare.


Ach wäre das Klasse wenn man Mücken anködern könnte........aber warte mal, dann wären die aber majestätisch groß......ach lass mal  Gegen Schnecken hab ich nix


----------



## rustaweli

Petri @Professor Tinca zum ersten und auch noch erfolgreichen Angeltag in diesem Jahr!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Rusty !


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Petri zu den Neujahrsdöbeln


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Petri Professore, ein schöner Fisch, das hebt die Motivation! Was hast du für eine Schnur verwandt, sieht so dick aus, 0.30er??



Nein das täuscht durch die grelle Farbe. Eine 20er etwa und schwimmend.
Gelb damit ich die Schnurbögen auch auf Entfernung sehe.

Petri Dank Tobi!


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein das täuscht durch die grelle Farbe. Eine 20er etwa und schwimmend.
> Gelb damit ich die Schnurbögen auch auf Entfernung sehe.
> 
> Petri Dank Tobi!


Kriegsentscheidend ist eh bloss der "last meter"!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Kriegsentscheidend ist eh bloss der "last meter"!




Genau und der ist per wasserfestem Marker schwarz gefärbt.
Und dann ist ja noch ein klares Vorfach dran.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gelb damit ich die Schnurbögen auch auf Entfernung sehe.


Endlich mal jemand, der die Vorteile schwimmender Schnur beim Posenangeln zu schätzen weiß...
Eigentlich ist sinkende Schnur bloß beim Wagglerangeln sinnvoll - trotzdem sorgt meine schwimmende Schnur wieder und wieder für seltsame Kommentare...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der die Vorteile schwimmender Schnur beim Posenangeln zu schätzen weiß...
> Eigentlich ist sinkende Schnur bloß beim Wagglerangeln sinnvoll - trotzdem sorgt meine schwimmende Schnur wieder und wieder für seltsame Kommentare...



So ist mein Lieber! 
Sinkende Schnur benutze ich für Posen gar nicht, da ich nicht mit Wagglern oder anderen unten befestigten Posen angel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wäre ja an deinen Flüssen auch nicht zielführend...


----------



## Jason

Natürlich auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil zu deinen ersten Döbel des Jahres @Professor Tinca 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Kann ich mich nur anschließen zu den beiden Prachtjohnnys


----------



## Andal

Als 99%iger Grundangler habe ich so meine Probleme mit konstant schwimmender Schnur.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Als 99%iger Grundangler habe ich so meine Probleme mit konstant schwimmender Schnur.


Du angelst selten mit der Pose? Das ist schlecht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den schönen Bald-ist-Frühlings-Döbeln, lieber Professore! 

Petri auch Dir, @skyduck - auch wenn es „nur” Grundeln gab. Interessant, Deine Kiepe auf dem Fahrradanhänger-Technik.


----------



## Tricast

@Professor Tinca : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen wunderschönen Fischies und den schönen Tag am Wasser.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Du angelst selten mit der Pose? Das ist schlecht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Alles eine Frage der Sichtigkeit. Bis zur Rutenspitze reicht es noch. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das die ausstehende OP wieder ändert.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Sichtigkeit. Bis zur Rutenspitze reicht es noch. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das die ausstehende OP wieder ändert.


Ach ja, der grüne Star, oder war es der graue? Wann ist die OP?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Ach ja, der grüne Star, oder war es der graue? Wann ist die OP?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der Graue und die Blicklähmung auf beiden Augen. So Gott will, wenn der Lockdown so weit vorbei ist, dass man es auf beiden Seiten wieder wagen kann.


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Der Graue und die Blicklähmung auf beiden Augen. So Gott will, wenn der Lockdown so weit vorbei ist, dass man es auf beiden Seiten wieder wagen kann.


Wenn es aber brenzlig ist, kann man auch auf Dringlichkeit bestehen. Oder hast du Schiss?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn es aber brenzlig ist, kann man auch auf Dringlichkeit bestehen. Oder hast du Schiss?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schiss auch. Wer lässt sich schon gerne in den Augen herumpopeln?


----------



## Jason

Andal schrieb:


> Schiss auch. Wer lässt sich schon gerne in den Augen herumpopeln?


Zöger es nicht zu weit raus. Ist nur gut gemeint. Sonst sind die Heilungschancen zu gering. Wäre ja schade, wenn du meinen Blödsinn, den ich hier schreibe, nicht mehr lesen könntest.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

22.24 Uhr. Letzte Woche war mal was mit Kranichen. Jetzt schwirrt so ein Schwarm über meinem Schlafzimmer und ist am Trompeten. Fliegen die auch Nachts, das ich in einer Flugschneise wohne weiß ich seit Jahren aber so spät habe ich sie noch nie gehört. 
Aber dann weiß man auch, der Frühling kommt, man kann wieder los.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wenn sie am ziehen sind, dann fliegen sie auch nachts. Wahrscheinlich waren auch sie vom plötzlichen Frühlingsstart überrascht und sehen jetzt zu, dass sie in ihre Brutgebiete kommen, denn es gibt einiges zu tun. Um Partner müssen sie ja in der Regel nicht buhlen, da die Paare lebenslang zusammenbleiben, aber es gibt auch so Genbug zu tun: Vögeln, Nest bauen, Eier legen und ausbrüten und den Nachwuchs aufziehen. All das muss spätesten im September erledigt sein, viel Zeit bleibt also nicht bevor es dann in den wohlverdienten Winterurlaub geht. 

@Professor Tinca: Auch von mir noch ein herzliches Döbelpetri! Das Rot der Flossen ist ja echt ein Traum. Allen anderen, die am Wasser waren  ebenfalls ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## geomas

@dawurzelsepp - Dir natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri heil zu dem Brassen und den Döbeln.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@dawurzelsepp: Hatte ich völlig übersehen. Sorry. Dir natürlich auch ein Petri zu Deinen Fängen, Josef.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mein kleiner Wiesenfluss auch wieder eisfrei ist, so das ich am Samstag wohl mal wieder dort fischen werde. Allerdings soll es ja temperaturmäßig wieder etwas bergab gehen auf der diesjährigen Temperaturachterbahn.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neuigkeiten vom Avon Angler:


----------



## Andal

Wobei man bei den Briten jetzt schon einen Trend zu kürzeren und sehr versatilen Ruten erkennen kann. Die bisher übliche 12 ft. Avon in 1.25 lbs. sieht man immer seltener.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei man bei den Briten jetzt schon einen Trend zu kürzeren und sehr versatilen Ruten erkennen kann. Die bisher übliche 12 ft. Avon in 1.25 lbs. sieht man immer seltener.


Die lesen halt bei uns mit


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Andal schrieb:


> Schiss auch. Wer lässt sich schon gerne in den Augen herumpopeln?


Es ist auch so ne endgültige Sache, da man sich dabei von sehr wichtigen Körperteilen verabschieden muss, da sie unwiderruflich zerstört werden. Alles Gute dafür.! Ich hoffe, dass du jemand hast, der dich begleitet.


----------



## Racklinger

sooo dass erste Angeln des Jahres 2021 wurde erfolgreich als Schneider abgeschlossen  Aber alles der Reihe nach.
Das schöne Wetter letzten Samstag musste ich natürlich ausnutzen, knappe 2 Stunden konnte ich mir abzweigen. Also am Vorabend alles gepackt, futter schon mal durchgefeuchtet und gesiebt. Gehofft hatte ich, dass das Altwasser schon ein bisschen aufgetaut war, aber drauf wetten wollte ich nicht, also auch die Körbe für die Donau mitgenommen. 
Also am Samstag den Kleinen noch zum Mittagsschlaf gebracht, umgezogen und aufs Fahrrad geschwungen. Am Altwasser angekommen war nur dass Eis direkt am Ufer schon geschmolzen, ansonsten Eisdecke wohin das Auge reicht, also Plan B.
2 Min. stand ich an der Donau und mir schwante übles, zwar war strahlender Sonnenschein (ohne Sonnenbrille war man durch die Wasserspiegelung praktisch blind), aber auch ein kräftig böiger Ostwind 





Die anderen Bilder sind leider nix geworden, musste praktisch blind fotografieren.
Also erstmal die Black Magic in 4,20 aufgebaut, in ca. 40 m eine schöne Stelle gefunden und losgelegt. Allerdings hatte mir der Wind einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Die 2 Oz Spitze bog sich dermaßen durch, da erkannte man keinen Biss. Also die Daiwa Ninja X in 3,60 ausgepackt, bei der hab ich eine 3 Oz Spitze, mit der ging es schon besser. 
Leider ging mir keiner an den Haken, verschiedene Köder wurden ausprobiert (gefrorener Mais, Weizen, Brotflocke) bis auf ein paar Zupfer was auch Schnurschwimmer sein konnten, bewegte nur der Wind die Spitze. 
Aber ich musste mal wieder aktiv ans Wasser und deswegen war es auch schöne entspannte 2 Stunden. 
Mal gucken was das Wetter im März macht...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@Racklinger 
Wird scho, das Jahr is noch lang. 
Das Teilstück bei dir ist schon sehr breit. 
Mir fällt grad ein in deinem Altwasser hab ich auch schon mal mit der Jugend gefischt. (Jugendkönigsfischen)


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Racklinger
> Wird scho, das Jahr is noch lang.
> Das Teilstück bei dir ist schon sehr breit.
> Mir fällt grad ein in deinem Altwasser hab ich auch schon mal mit der Jugend gefischt. (Jugendkönigsfischen)


Jooo, bin schon total gespannt drauf, jetzt wo es ausgebaggert ist

Beim Jugendfischen ist unser Verein Bayernweit die letzten Jahre meist unter den Top 3 gewesen, die hängen sich da richtig rein. 
Wenn ich in meiner Jungend in meinem damaligen Verein nur halb so viel gelernt hätte... richtig auswerfen hätte schon gereicht


----------



## Minimax

Hach, Freunde!
Die Flussgottheit hat mich wieder lieb,
die Mitchell schnurrt, die Seitenspitze
Zeigt  an und die Mk IV hat
endlich Witterung aufgenommen.
Alle Bedenken, das sie gefühllos und 
hartherzig ist, sind zerstreut, wirklich 
Ein schönes Stöckchen ists geworden.




Ein hurra auf den edlen Tester, ein ganz
schön rundlicher 40er!
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Dickstes Petri der Herr!


----------



## phirania

Bin heuer auch mal wieder Richtung Wasser gekommen.
Aber nur zum schauen wie es nach dem Hochwasser ausschaut.




Der Frühling kommt auch daher.








Kormoran ist auch unterwegs.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, Freunde!
> Die Flussgottheit hat mich wieder lieb,
> die Mitchell schnurrt, die Seitenspitze
> Zeigt  an und die Mk IV hat
> endlich Witterung aufgenommen.
> Alle Bedenken, das sie gefühllos und
> hartherzig ist, sind zerstreut, wirklich
> Ein schönes Stöckchen ists geworden.
> Anhang anzeigen 367378
> 
> Ein hurra auf den edlen Tester, ein ganz
> schön rundlicher 40er!
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax




Toll Mini !
Die neue Rute ist eingedöbelt.
Ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes Petri @Minimax , das freut mich für dich und deine Ausrüstung...!


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Minimax zum Döbel   
auch ich war heute mal kurz am Teich, mit Pony und leichten Gepäck, leider nix, und zum allem Überfluss fingen ein Paar Vereinsmitglieder auch noch damit an Bäume zu fällen. 
aber es war trotzdem schön.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, Petri, @Minimax! Toller Döbel, schöne Rute. Das rötliche Schimmern des Blanks korrespondiert ja wunderbar mit mit dem Rot der Flossen.


----------



## Andal

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Minimax zum Döbel
> auch ich war heute mal kurz am Teich, mit Pony und leichten Gepäck, leider nix, und zum allem Überfluss fingen ein Paar Vereinsmitglieder auch noch damit an Bäume zu fällen.
> aber es war trotzdem schön.
> Anhang anzeigen 367388
> Anhang anzeigen 367389
> Anhang anzeigen 367390
> Anhang anzeigen 367391


Irgendwann müssen sie ja säbeln...!

*# Rutenspitzen*

Habe heute den Pinsel geschwungen. Der Modellbaulack ist wirklich gut. Durch die knappe offene Zeit erlaubt gleich mehrere Rutenspitzen anzumalen, ohne das man sich dann 3 Std. einen Wolf dreht, um Nasen zu vermeiden. Jetzt sind bald alle Ruten sichtbarer gemacht, wo es nur irgendwie Sinn hat.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, Freunde!
> Die Flussgottheit hat mich wieder lieb,


Glückwunsch Minimax,

Rute eingeweiht mit einem tollen Fisch. 
so kann es weitergehen bis zum 1.4.  
Dann kannst du eine Pause bis ende August einlegen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Auch mal etwas Wasser geschnuppert, am Baggersee herrschte totale Ruhe beim Spaziergang , nur noch ein paar Spaziergänger. Dafür einen richtig großen Reiher gesichtet, leider auf der anderen Seite. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dachte erst es ist ein Storch, Foto ist leider nicht gut aber bei 10facher Vergrößerung im Handy hält man es nicht mehr ruhig genug.


----------



## skyduck

@Minimax 
Petri Heil, ein wahrlich standesgemäßer Einstand für die MK IV (warum eigentlich MK ? Muss ich immer an Matze Koch denken, warum nicht MM?). Das mit diesen Seitenbissanzeiger scheint ja gut zu funktionieren, da muss ich mich vielleicht auch mal mit beschäftigen. Ich frage mich nur ob so ein Teil dann wirklich noch deutlich sensibler ist als ein sehr fein eingestellter elektronischer Bissanzeiger?

Ich freu mich schon auf jeden Fall schon auf das Wochenende  wenn ich diese vielen schönen Bilder sehe und bin sehr gespannt wie es wird. Nachdem mir letzte Woche ständig meine Weißbrotscheiben vertrocknet sind habe ich mir jetzt die Guru Punch Box gegönnt, mal gucken was das Teil taugt, die Stanzen sind auf jeden Fall Klasse (hatte die vorher schon einzeln und jetzt halt 2 Sets)  Die Wassertemperaturen sind deutlich hochgegangen bei uns und geben Grund zur Hoffnung.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Petri Heil, ein wahrlich standesgemäßer Einstand für die MK IV (warum eigentlich MK ? Muss ich immer an Matze Koch denken, warum nicht MM?). Das mit diesen Seitenbissanzeiger scheint ja gut zu funktionieren, da muss ich mich vielleicht auch mal mit beschäftigen. Ich frage mich nur ob so ein Teil dann wirklich noch deutlich sensibler ist als ein sehr fein eingestellter elektronischer Bissanzeiger?




Danke, lieber @skyduck, Du erwischt mich auf falschem Fuss, denn ich schulde ja Dir noch ein Petri, das hiermit mit der Bitte um Verzeihung
nachreiche.
Zu den Seitenanzeigern: 
Ich würde echte, einsteckbare Feederspitzen mit entsprechender Rute vorziehen. Aber um eine Spitzenlose Rute fit zu machen,
sind sie prima, besonders bei schnelleren Ruten. Wirklich cool aber sind sie, wenn böiger Wind eine Bisserkennung über Spitze
unmöglich macht, da habe ich schon in den letzten Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht: So werden sie vom Notbehelf zum Gamechanger. 
Ich kann aber wenig im Vergleich zu Piepern sagen, da ich  mit denen wenig Erfahrung habe- und meine Einschätzung bezieht  sich auf 
Strömung und Nahe (bis 15-20m) DIstanz.
Zu der Nomenklatur:
Das Mk. steht natürlich für Mark, also Baureihe im anglophonen Raum. Ich knüpfe damit natürlich an andere Ruten an, die den Namen des
Rutenbauers und eine einfache Mk. plus römische Ziffer tragen an. Die Minimax Mk. I war eine Bambusstange mit eingespleisster Haselnussspitze,
die mit Paketschnur gesichert wurde, das war 2017. oder 18. Sie hat leider ihren ersten Tag nicht überlebt, aber fing ihre Plötzen. Das ganze
spielte sich im Rahmen eines Grillfestes ab- SIe war eine Sternschnuppe.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Sehr interessant das Rot der MK IV im Licht des Blitzes zu sehen, und natürlich ein dickes Petri zum 1. Dickkopf an dem MeFo-Blank, lieber Minimax.

Danke auch für die launigen Berichte aus den anderen Teilen der Republik!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jooo, bin schon total gespannt drauf, jetzt wo es ausgebaggert ist
> 
> Beim Jugendfischen ist unser Verein Bayernweit die letzten Jahre meist unter den Top 3 gewesen, die hängen sich da richtig rein.
> Wenn ich in meiner Jungend in meinem damaligen Verein nur halb so viel gelernt hätte... richtig auswerfen hätte schon gereicht



Da hast du ja dann ein super Gewässer was ich ebenfalls vor das "große Wasser" vorziehen würde. 
In meiner Jugend war dein Verein auch schon immer sehr aktiv, die sind ja zum Teil bis zum Liebenstein bzw Eixendorfer hochgefahren. 
Bei solchen Aktivitäten lernen die Jungs und Mädls auch mal andere Gewässer kennen. In der Nähe von Weiden z.B. war ich mit der Jugend mal da ham se Katzenwelse gefangen......wo bekommen se das schon bei uns? 

Dann wünsch ich dir schon mal viel Erfolg im neuen Altwasser und dicke Giebel bzw Schleien. 
Ich muss erst schauen in wieweit meines offen ist dann gehts morgen raus mit Kiepe Match und evtl der Tonkin.


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> *# Rutenspitzen*
> 
> Habe heute den Pinsel geschwungen. Der Modellbaulack ist wirklich gut. Durch die knappe offene Zeit erlaubt gleich mehrere Rutenspitzen anzumalen, ohne das man sich dann 3 Std. einen Wolf dreht, um Nasen zu vermeiden. Jetzt sind bald alle Ruten sichtbarer gemacht, wo es nur irgendwie Sinn hat.


Nachtrach...

Wenn man alle nötigen Zutaten rechnet, dann kommt man mit Schleifpapier (1.000er nass), Modellbaulack und 1k Rutenlack) auf ca. 20,- €. Dann kann man ca. 30 Ruten damit behandeln. Die Kosten belaufen sich dann auf unter 2,- €/Rute. Und wenn man die Lackierung etwa nach 20 Stunden, also vor der kompletten Aushärtung, mit einem weichen Microfasertuch vorsichtig poliert, erhält man einen feinen Seidenmattglanz und kann sich den Klarlack sparen, der dann Hochglanz liefert.

*Nochmal das genaue Vorgehen:*

- den zu lackierenden Bereich mit dem Schleifpapier vorsichtig anrauen,
- dann die Rute gut säubern und ggf. trocknen lassen,
- den Lack mit einem ganz normalen, feinen Haarpinsel dünn und gleichmäßig auftragen,
- ca. 10-15 immer mal wieder drehen, damit sich keine Nasen bilden,
- 20 Std. senkrecht stehen lassen und ggf. polieren,
- nach 24 Std. ist der Lack durchgetrocknet
- und kann nach Belieben klar überlackiert werden.

Zieht man alles gemütlich durch, kann man nach 48 Stunden entspannt angeln gehen ... und Modellbaulacke (14 ml) gibt es in sooo vielen Farben!


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, lieber @skyduck, Du erwischt mich auf falschem Fuss, denn ich schulde ja Dir noch ein Petri, das hiermit mit der Bitte um Verzeihung
> nachreiche.
> Zu den Seitenanzeigern:
> Ich würde echte, einsteckbare Feederspitzen mit entsprechender Rute vorziehen. Aber um eine Spitzenlose Rute fit zu machen,
> sind sie prima, besonders bei schnelleren Ruten. Wirklich cool aber sind sie, wenn böiger Wind eine Bisserkennung über Spitze
> unmöglich macht, da habe ich schon in den letzten Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht: So werden sie vom Notbehelf zum Gamechanger.
> Ich kann aber wenig im Vergleich zu Piepern sagen, da ich  mit denen wenig Erfahrung habe- und meine Einschätzung bezieht  sich auf
> Strömung und Nahe (bis 15-20m) DIstanz.
> Zu der Nomenklatur:
> Das Mk. steht natürlich für Mark, also Baureihe im anglophonen Raum. Ich knüpfe damit natürlich an andere Ruten an, die den Namen des
> Rutenbauers und eine einfache Mk. plus römische Ziffer tragen an. Die Minimax Mk. I war eine Bambusstange mit eingespleisster Haselnussspitze,
> die mit Paketschnur gesichert wurde, das war 2017. oder 18. Sie hat leider ihren ersten Tag nicht überlebt, aber fing ihre Plötzen. Das ganze
> spielte sich im Rahmen eines Grillfestes ab- SIe war eine Sternschnuppe.
> hg
> Minimax


Ach klar, manchmal bin ich dumm... Minimax Mark IV, kenne ich doch von Iron Man  . Das sieht man mal wie die Serienbezeichnung von Herrn Koch das verwässert... Was war die MK II ? Die III hatte ich glaube ich schon mal was gelesen vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## Andal

Katze Moch ist auch ein Grund, eine Rute explizit NICHT zu kaufen. Alles nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann er mit dem "Stock des Predigers" rüberkommt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, Freunde!
> Die Flussgottheit hat mich wieder lieb,
> die Mitchell schnurrt, die Seitenspitze
> Zeigt  an und die Mk IV hat
> endlich Witterung aufgenommen.
> Alle Bedenken, das sie gefühllos und
> hartherzig ist, sind zerstreut, wirklich
> Ein schönes Stöckchen ists geworden.
> Anhang anzeigen 367378
> 
> Ein hurra auf den edlen Tester, ein ganz
> schön rundlicher 40er!
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax



Respekt Genosse MM, sehr schöne Farbe und toller Kork - die ist ja sogar schöner als der Döbel...


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> Katze Moch ist auch ein Grund, eine Rute explizit NICHT zu kaufen. Alles nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann er mit dem "Stock des Predigers" rüberkommt.


die Gottespeitsche


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> die Gottespeitsche


Oh Oh schlechtes Kopfkino....


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> Katze Moch ist auch ein Grund, eine Rute explizit NICHT zu kaufen. Alles nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann er mit dem "Stock des Predigers" rüberkommt.





skyduck schrieb:


> die Gottespeitsche


Eine neue Frage ... ist der Wolkenschieber mit dem einverstanden, was der Prediger so absondert?


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Petris und den Zuspruch, Jungs!
Was mir bei dem Matze Koch Kram -der sol ja teilweise garnicht schlecht sein, Kochi hat z.B. das Ansitzwunder und weiss nur gutes zu berichten- also was mir an dem Matze Koch Kram etwas auf den Zeiger geht, sind diese "Ehrliche Haut/Bodenständigkeits/keine Fremdworte: Benennungen mit eingebautem Wortspiel. 
Herrje, die ganzen Doppelten Lottchen, Ansitzwunders, Fort Knoxe- es nervt etwas.
Aber da hätt ich nen Vorschlag: Da sollte Balzer mal konsequent sein, und die gesamte Produktlinie von "M.K. Adventure"  in 'Matzes Goldesel' umbenennen.
Wer weiss, intern haben sie es vielleicht schon getan.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neuigkeiten von Mark.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Petris und den Zuspruch, Jungs!
> Was mir bei dem Matze Koch Kram -der sol ja teilweise garnicht schlecht sein, Kochi hat z.B. das Ansitzwunder und weiss nur gutes zu berichten- also was mir an dem Matze Koch Kram etwas auf den Zeiger geht, sind diese "Ehrliche Haut/Bodenständigkeits/keine Fremdworte: Benennungen mit eingebautem Wortspiel.
> Herrje, die ganzen Doppelten Lottchen, Ansitzwunders, Fort Knoxe- es nervt etwas.
> Aber da hätt ich nen Vorschlag: Da sollte Balzer mal konsequent sein, und die gesamte Produktlinie von "M.K. Adventure"  in 'Matzes Goldesel' umbenennen.
> Wer weiss, intern haben sie es vielleicht schon getan.


...zumal ja ausgerechnet der Importeur Blazer es sehr mit den freistiligen Wortschöpfungen hat. Alleine was alles "Shirasu" heisst...!


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> die Gottespeitsche


  hahaha, was für ein geiler Name, darf ich den für zukünftige Projekte verwenden?
Hier die passende Rolle dazu:








						Wychwood Exorcist Reel
					

Key Features  Reduced body size Casting optimised aluminium spool Perfect line lay Reduced inertia front drag Micro-adjustable freespin Instant anti-reverse Over-sized main shaft 11 ball bearing Over-sized line roller Machined aluminium handle Line-friendly spool-clip




					www.anglingdirect.co.uk
				




Als Set in der limitierten Bernardo-Gui-Edition, besonders geeignet für Paternoster-Montagen




skyduck schrieb:


> Was war die MK II ? Die III hatte ich glaube ich schon mal was gelesen vor einiger Zeit.



Hier gehts zur Markzwo, kein grosser Wurf, aber die Grundlage für die folgenden (und vmtl auch die zukünftigen) Bastelstöckchen





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler  @ Minimax: mit Lebendködern ist es so ne Sache - wenn ich beim Angelhändler immer beste Maden, Pinkies, Caster bekommen könnte, würd ich die wohl auch häufiger nutzen.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten von Mark.


Ich mag den Angling Buddha. Er ist quasi das menschgwordene Anglercontinuum

- er sitzt immer an gleichen Flus
- er hat praktisch immer das gleiche Gerät am Start
- er kauert immer in den gleichen Mulden
- er hat immer die gleichen Köder - von denen er dann meistens nur einen benützt
- er ist nie hektisch
- er zieht nie über andere her
- und er fängt Fische, die einen vor Neid erblassen lassen (können).

Eigentlich recht langweilig, aber ich liebe seine Videos!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Ihn und seinen Kumpel den Avon Angler gucke ich gern.
Beide sind sehr natürlich ohne Rumgeschreie und Werbegedöns.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Ich mag den Angling Buddha. Er ist quasi das menschgwordene Anglercontinuum
> 
> - er sitzt immer an gleichen Flus
> - er hat praktisch immer das gleiche Gerät am Start
> - er kauert immer in den gleichen Mulden
> - er hat immer die gleichen Köder - von denen er dann meistens nur einen benützt
> - er ist nie hektisch
> - er zieht nie über andere her
> - und er fängt Fische, die einen vor Neid erblassen lassen (können).
> 
> Eigentlich recht langweilig, aber ich liebe seine Videos!


DIe menschliche Lavalampe


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, was für ein geiler Name, darf ich den für zukünftige Projekte verwenden?
> Hier die passende Rolle dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wychwood Exorcist Reel
> 
> 
> Key Features  Reduced body size Casting optimised aluminium spool Perfect line lay Reduced inertia front drag Micro-adjustable freespin Instant anti-reverse Over-sized main shaft 11 ball bearing Over-sized line roller Machined aluminium handle Line-friendly spool-clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingdirect.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Als Set in der limitierten Bernardo-Gui-Edition, besonders geeignet für Paternoster-Montagen


Und sofort hat man Mel Brook's "Inqusiton-Song" im Ohr!


----------



## Andal




----------



## rhinefisher

Jetzt muss aber mal gut sein... .
Nehmt doch mal etwas Rücksicht auf die armen MK Gläubigen.
Wenn die unbedingt an MK und Balzer glauben möchten, ist das doch auch nicht bizarrer als jede andere Form von Religion - da darf man sich nicht so arg drüber lustig machen....


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt muss aber mal gut sein... .
> Nehmt doch mal etwas Rücksicht auf die armen MK Gläubigen.
> Wenn die unbedingt an MK und Balzer glauben möchten, ist das doch auch nicht bizarrer als jede andere Form von Religion - da darf man sich nicht so arg drüber lustig machen....


Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl gilt vor allem jenen, die beharrlich glauben, Balzer sei ein Hersteller!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl gilt vor allem jenen, die beharrlich glauben, Balzer sei ein Hersteller!



Die gibt es....??....
Dann ist die Erde also doch eine Scheibe..!


----------



## Andal

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die gibt es....??....
> Dann ist die Erde also doch eine Scheibe..!


Aber so was von bretteben!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ist das doch auch nicht bizarrer als jede andere Form von Religion - da darf man sich nicht so arg drüber lustig machen....


Nicht so arg, aber ein bisserl schon- und solang man sich selbst mit auf die Schippe nimmt, und nicht mutwillig und mit Verletzungsabsicht
die Gefühle anderer, so fremd sie einem selbst auch sein mögen, verhöhnt, ist ja alles takko.

Übrigens ist ja der Schutzpatron der Angler St. Petrus, bekanntlich ein Fischer, und daher auch der Fisch als christliches Symbol. Das halte ich aber für sachlich falsch: Er war eben _Fischer_ und kein _Angler_.  Das ist garnicht so unbedeutsam: Denkt daran, das hierzulande das Angeln traditonell als Sonderform der FIscherei, also Nahrungserwerbs, galt (Im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern, die ich nennen könnte, und die möglicherweise auf einer Insel liegen, cough, cough). Also sollte Petrus der Schutzpatron der FIscher sein, und nicht der Angler. Aber das Millionenheer der Christlichen Heiligen weiss auch hierauf eine Antwort:
St. Zeno.
Von dem berichtet eine lokale Legende, das er als Bischof von Verona gerne im Etsch angelte. (engl. Wiki) Er wird auch mit einer Angelrute (Handangel!) dargestellt. Es gibt also einen angelnden Heiligen. Ich beantrage daher, unser "Petri Heil" in Zeno Heil" umzuändern.
Was meint Ihr?

Möge Walker (g.w.s.N.) uns segnen und Yates (u.s.N.e.) uns beistehen,

Bruder Minimax


----------



## Andal

Wären die Jungs seinerzeit am See Genezareth keine Fischer, sondern Angler gewesen, säßen sie wohl heute noch an ihren Swims und hätten die komische Sache längst vergessen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Wären die Jungs seinerzeit am See Genezareth keine Fischer, sondern Angler gewesen, säßen sie wohl heute noch an ihren Swims und hätten die komische Sache längst vergessen!


Ich mag irgendwie die Vorstellung, wie sich der gute Zeno, als Leibhaftiger BIschof von Verona, am Sonntag nachmittag ne Montage an seinen Hirtenstab geknüppert hat, die Mitra gegen nen schäbigen Filzhut vertauscht hat, und mit nem "leckts mi alle am Oaxxx" zum Fluss gestapft ist. EIner von uns halt.


----------



## Andal

Und spätestens nach dem siebten Tage sollst du angeln gehn - sprach der Herr!


----------



## Andal

ER schuf uns ja nach seinem Ebenbild.

Darum stelle ich mir grad vor, wie er in seinem leicht chaotischen Angelzimmer sitzt, von allem auf dieser Erde so richtig die Faxen dicke hat und auf das Ende der Schonzeiten wartet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Sonne scheint, die Fische beißen .... herrlich!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> ER schuf uns ja nach seinem Ebenbild.
> 
> Darum stelle ich mir grad vor, wie er in seinem leicht chaotischen Angelzimmer sitzt, von allem auf dieser Erde so richtig die Faxen dicke hat und auf das Ende der Schonzeiten wartet.



Das würde Sinn ergeben: Dann hätte ER den _Leviathan_ sozusagen als seinen ganz persönlichen F1-Hybriden erschaffen, für nach Feierabend...


EDIT:



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint, die Fische beißen .... herrlich!
> Anhang anzeigen 367431


Mensch Wümme, wir sind hier gerade in ner angeltheologischen TIefenerörterung, und Du kommst mit der Praxis daher...
Jedenfalls ein herzliches Zeno Heil - ist das ein schönes Rotauge, oder gar ein kapitaler Hasel?
Geniess den schönen Nachmittag!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da wollte ich natürlich nicht dazwischen grätschen. Rotaugen sind es nicht, Hasel kommen hier eigentlich nicht vor und ich bin ehrlich gesagt gerade etwas ratlos und tippe auf junge Rapfen, lasse mich aber gerne belehren.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das würde Sinn ergeben: Dann hätte ER den _Leviathan_ sozusagen als seinen ganz persönlichen F1-Hybriden erschaffen, für nach Feierabend...


Dafür spricht vieles. Die Fischer, das Fischsymbol ... dem Petrus hat er Prokura gegeben...!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da wollte ich natürlich nicht dazwischen grätschen. Rotaugen sind es nicht, Hasel kommen hier eigentlich nicht vor und ich bin ehrlich gesagt gerade etwas ratlos und tippe auf junge Rapfen, lasse mich aber gerne belehren.



Falls es ein junger Rapfen wäre, hättest Du das Gefühl gehabt, einen sehr viel größeren Fisch an der Angel zu haben - der Unterschied ist wirklich deutlich.


----------



## Andal

Der Jesus liest Zeitung und fängt plötzlich furchtbar zum lachen an.
Fragt ihn der Liebe Gott: "Bua, wos lachst a so?"
Der Jesus zu Gott: "Kannst dich noch an den kleinen Angelverein erinnern, den ich am Jordan gegründet habe? - Die gibt es immer noch!"


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich schmeiß mich wech.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da wollte ich natürlich nicht dazwischen grätschen. Rotaugen sind es nicht, Hasel kommen hier eigentlich nicht vor und ich bin ehrlich gesagt gerade etwas ratlos und tippe auf junge Rapfen, lasse mich aber gerne belehren.


Toll, das ist doch mal eine Überraschung, auch wenn er profan silber beschuppt aussieht.
Elbe oder? Womit gefangen? 

Guck mal, Rapfen jung


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/03/Aspius_aspius_by_RpM.JPG/800px-Aspius_aspius_by_RpM.JPG
		




			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/De_roofblei_kan_ruim_120_cm_worden.jpg
		


Übrigens, der Rapfen heißt  Leuciscus aspius, Aspius aspius ist nur noch ein Synonym.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wümme im Tidenbereich, 10er Haken mit Maden beködert. Eben kam übrigens die erste lütte Güster.


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt muss aber mal gut sein... .
> Nehmt doch mal etwas Rücksicht auf die armen MK Gläubigen.
> Wenn die unbedingt an MK und Balzer glauben möchten, ist das doch auch nicht bizarrer als jede andere Form von Religion - da darf man sich nicht so arg drüber lustig machen....


Genau, Geschenkt würde ich ne MK Rute bestimmt gerne nehmen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Nordlichtangler: Danke für den Hinweis. Es sind Rapfen gewesen, da gab es zwei fast gleich große.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Auch dann auf Made?

Ist ja wichtig , von wegen der Rapfen darf kein Competition Fisch sein weil ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler: Danke für den Hinweis. Es sind Rapfen gewesen, da gab es zwei fast gleich große.



Also auf deinem Foto der Fisch hat nicht so ein tief gespaltenes Maul wie ein Rapfen.
Eher son Rüsselmaul wie ne Güster und auch die Schwanzflosse von einer Güster.
Schuppen und Körperbau allerdings wie ein Aland.......




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wümme im Tidenbereich, 10er Haken mit Maden beködert. Eben kam übrigens die erste lütte Güster.
> Anhang anzeigen 367433


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Genau, Geschenkt würde ich ne MK Rute bestimmt gerne nehmen



Aber nur zum Weiterschenken... .


----------



## skyduck

Ach ja Spass beiseite. MKs Angelvideos sind schon recht gut und haben mich zu früheren Zeiten oft motiviert. Ja irgendwann wiederholt sich vieles und wirkt auch einfach recht stereotyp... Aber dieser ganze Allroundansatz, von allen etwas, flexibel sein, nicht völlig fixiert auf eine Art und nicht immer größer und weiter, sondern einfach mal relaxt, mit etwas Humor an dies Sache ran gehen, hat mich doch schon oft inspiriert.

Leider haben dann seine "Predigervideos" und seine Verbissenheit zu manchen Themen, sowie ein persönliches Treffen dieses Bild deutlich bröckeln lassen. Eigentlich schade... Andersrum, wenn wir über viele andere, in den Medien vertretenen, "Vorzeigeangler" alles wissen würden, wäre über diese die Meinung vielleicht auch ganz anders... Vielleicht ist der Mark im wahren Leben ein kleiner giftiger Psychopath, wer weiß es schon...


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Andersrum wenn wir über viele andere in den Medien vertretenen "Vorzeigeangler" alles wissen würden, wäre über diese die Meinung vielleicht auch ganz anders... Vielleicht ist der Mark im wahren Leben ein kleiner giftiger Psychopath, wer weiß es schon...


Ich finde auch, das man das trennen sollte.


----------



## skyduck

@Wuemmehunter  Dickes Petri! Gibt ja Hoffnung, dass es überall wieder deutlich besser läuft.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, das man das trennen sollte.


wird man wohl nie ganz können. Es ist halt schwierig wenn jemand mit verschiedenen Gesichtern und Seiten in die Öffentlichkeit drängt. Ich denke man sollte sich da für eine Facette entscheiden oder damit leben, dass aus allen Persönlichkeiten ein Gesamtbild entsteht. Tut er ja auch und macht auch keinen Hehl raus....


----------



## rhinefisher

Wer mit seiner selbstgewählten Medienpräsenz viel Kohle verdient und auf jeden noch so schlechten Knüppel seinen Namen drucken lässt, muss halt auch mit dem Echo leben.. .
Den schlichten Ansatz beim Angeln finde ich recht gut - seinen missionarischen Eifer einfach nur ekelerregend.


----------



## Andal

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Genau, Geschenkt würde ich ne MK Rute bestimmt gerne nehmen


...und dann erst mal alles abschleifen, was irgendwie Verrat üben könnte.

Wer sich freiwillig ins Rampenlicht stellt, darf nicht jammern, wenn mal was blendet.


----------



## Tricast

So, die Welt hat mich wieder, ich kann wieder am Leben teilnehmen. Frau Hübner hatte 3 Wochen a 6 Tage Fortbildung im Homeoffice von Morgens 8 bis Nachmittags 17 Uhr. Sie ist geschlaucht, ich bin geschlaucht aber jetzt ist es vorbei, man kann sich wieder normal zu Hause bewegen. Am Wochenende geht es erst einmal ans Wasser um zu schauen was die Fischlein so treiben, dann muss ich die Combo Knipsen damit Frau Hübner das Bild einstellen kann und dann will ich am Wochenende auch noch den Vergleichstest der Ruten machen. Und dann ist ja auch schon der 1. März und ich muss noch schnell einen Spitzenring besorgen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kennt jemand dieses Buch von der SHG und kann mir sagen ob es lesenswert ist?


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/Yl4AAOSwvVxgMA5I/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kennt jemand dieses Buch von der SHG und kann mir sagen ob es lesenswert ist?
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/Yl4AAOSwvVxgMA5I/s-l1600.jpg


yo, habbich, gib mir nen Moment um die Gedanken zu sammeln, und nochmal ins Inhaltsverzeichnis zu gucken


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja mach in Ruhe. Trink erst noch schnell den Wein aus und rauch zügig zu Ende.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja mach in Ruhe. Trink erst noch schnell den Wein aus und rauch zügig zu Ende.


Irgendwann finde ich die verdammte Wanze... 
Deckenlampe, richtig? Du hast sie im Kronleuchter versteckt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Kamera vom Laptop......


----------



## Minimax

Ok, also, wenn das für nen schmalen Taler kriegst, zugreifen. Neupreis ist 9,95 und mehr ist es auch nicht wert. Knapp 100 Seiten, wobei der Hauptteil Kurzkapitel zu den einzelnen Fischarten umfasst.
Reich bebildert, aber fast nur Fischbilder oder Winterliche Angelimpressionen- geht also zu Lasten des ohnehin knappen Textes.
Die Fischarten werden knapp mit den allgemein üblichen Methoden dargestellt, plus einige Besonderheiten in der kalten Jahreszeit
Keine besonderen Geheimnisse, sondern meist anglerische Allgemeinwissen. Bestimmt ein interessanter Überblick für Einsteiger, aber ich glaube kaum, das Du da viel Neues erfährst.
Also nett für die Bib wenn billig zu haben, aber nix wofür man mehr als nen 10er ausgeben müsste.

Oh, und ach ja, vielleicht gefällt dir dieses Photo meines Lieblingseinwegfeuerzeugs.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Hg,
Minilib


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Kamera vom Laptop......


Ey! Dann musst Du aber auch zahlen wie jeder andere auch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke dir, Mini. 

Reicht ne Güster als Warensendung?
Bin gerade klamm. Hab ne Rute gekooft.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Reicht ne Güster als Warensendung?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin gerade klamm. Hab ne Rute gekooft.


Na, dann mal raus mit der Sprache. Du bist landauf, landab als einer bekannt, der kein Scheixx kooft. Wieder was für das Bolobeet oder den Feederhain?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die ist noch nicht angekommen.
Irgendwann nächste Woche aber Feederhain ist schonmal richtig. 

Ne Bolo hab ich erst vor ein oder zwei Wochen gekauft......


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7-8AAOSwj4FgJkCi/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne Bolo hab ich erst vor ein oder zwei Wochen gekauft......
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7-8AAOSwj4FgJkCi/s-l1600.jpg



Ich finds ganz interessant, nichtangelnde Beobachter/innen wie z.B. die Missus, die sich grundsätzlich mit dem Wachstum des Rutenwaldes abgefunden haben (vmtl. betrachten sie es als eine kostspielige, ins ausserkörperlich übertragene Form des Bartwuchses ihrer angelnden Gefährten), also die gehen ja davon aus,
das wir immer neue und andere Ruten in den Rutenwald holen würden, um endlich alle Methoden und ANgelarten abzudecken.
Aber die Wahrheit ist ja, dass wir immer dieselben oder spezifikatorisch sehr ähnliche Ruten aquirieren. Son Rutenwald eines Ükels, nennen wir ihn mal @Gehomass, sieht doch eher so aus:
Spinnrute 1
Fliegenrute 1
Festbleirute 2
Matchrute 2
Stippe 3
Leichte Grundrute 174


----------



## Finke20

Ein dickes Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.

Mein Fluss ist jetzt seit 3-4 Tage ohne Eis und mein Kumpel hat mich gestern zu einem Angelausflug überredet.
Zu 13 Uhr haben wir uns am Wasser getroffen, leider ist es heute deutlich kälten und auch windiger als die letzten Tage .

Bewaffnet mit meiner Bolo ging es ans werk. Als Köder kamen 2 Fleischmaden in der Kombi mit einem Berkeley Kunst Pinki.
Die Kombi funktionierte eine Zeit ganz gut und danach musste ich die Kunstteile weglassen.







Dieses ist eine von 4 Güstern und die Größte ist 32 cm gewesen.

Eine Zährte ging auch noch an den Haken. (geändert nach Hinweis von @Trotta, ich hatte erst auf Nase gesetzt)






Plötzen konnte ich heute 18 Stück überlisten und das bis zu 28 cm länge.






Ein Barsch, ein Ukel und 4 Brassen bis 40 cm gab es dann auch noch auf der haben Seite, schade das es noch nicht für die OCC gewertet wird .
Das waren dann heute 6 Verschiedene Fischarten gewesen  und ne  Zährte fange ich auch nicht jeden Tag.

Das ist für einen Winterangeltag schon mal nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kennt jemand dieses Buch von der SHG und kann mir sagen ob es lesenswert ist?
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/Yl4AAOSwvVxgMA5I/s-l1600.jpg


Von der SHG sind doch alle Bücher lesenswert.

@Professor Tinca ... bin grad etwas verwirrt ... was ist *unklamm* für ein Zustand, Habs irgendwie vergessen!


----------



## Minimax

Finke20 schrieb:


> Plötzen konnte ich heute 18 Stück überlisten und das bis zu 28 cm länge.
> Ein Barsch, ein Ukel und 4 Brassen bis 40 cm gab dann auch noch auf der haben Seite,* schade das es noch nicht für die OCC* gewertet wird .
> Das waren dann heute 6 Verschiedene Fischarten gewesen  und ne* Nase fange ich auch nicht jeden Tag.*
> 
> Das ist für einen Winterangeltag schon mal nicht schlecht gewesen.


Ein ganz herzliches _Zeno_ zu der tollen Strecke! Was Machen denn Nasen bei Euch da unten? Das ist doch ein FIsch der nur südlich des Weisswurstäquators aufblüht?
Hast Du schon Deine Combo für die OCC im Thread gepostet, oder ist die noch geheim?


----------



## Trotta

Hm, der langen Afterflosse nach tippe ich eher auf Zährte bzw. Rußnase.


----------



## rutilus69

Das mit dem alten Zeno gefällt mir. Da bekommt der Begriff "Priest" doch gleich eine sehr bildliche Bedeutung. Ob er wohl den Bischofsstab dafür benutzt hat?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Andal schrieb:


> Von der SHG sind doch alle Bücher lesenswert.
> 
> @Professor Tinca ... bin grad etwas verwirrt ... was ist *unklamm* für ein Zustand, Habs irgendwie vergessen!



*klamm* schrieb ich
Hier steht es:








						DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
					

klamm – Schreibung, Definition, Bedeutung, Etymologie, Synonyme, Beispiele | DWDS




					www.dwds.de


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> Hast Du schon Deine Combo für die OCC im Thread gepostet, oder ist die noch geheim?


 
Da bin noch etwas unentschlossen , ich habe mir noch eine Rute bestellt , aber die Bolo ist schon mal in der ärgeren Auswahl .


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *klamm* schrieb ich
> Hier steht es:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
> 
> 
> klamm – Schreibung, Definition, Bedeutung, Etymologie, Synonyme, Beispiele | DWDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dwds.de


Ja eben. Klamm ist normal. Liquide eher sehr ungewohnt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.
Ja das auch.  

Dachte schon du kannst so schlecht kieken und hast das falsch gelesen.


----------



## Andal

So arg ist es noch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Das mit dem alten Zeno gefällt mir. *Da bekommt der Begriff "Priest" doch gleich eine sehr bildliche Bedeutung*. Ob er wohl den Bischofsstab dafür benutzt hat?


Brilliant! Brilliant! Ich liebe den Ükel! 
WIr können nun ganz neue Fässer aufmachen mit der Frage: "War St. Zeno ein Kochtopfangler oder ein Releaser?" und auch die Theologen miteinbeziehen. Das Bedeutet einen mindestens 400jahre dauernden Disput, komplett mit Konzilen und Konferenzen an traumhaften Destinationen bei voller Verköstigung mit herrlichen Büffets, geistigen Getränken zur diskursiven Annäherung und natürlich Privatsekretärinnen für die Vortragenden- 
Der Wiener Kongress wäre ein Bier-vorm-Späti dagegen!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Brilliant! Brilliant! Ich liebe den Ükel!
> WIr können nun ganz neue Fässer aufmachen mit der Frage: "War St. Zeno ein Kochtopfangler oder ein Releaser?" und auch die Theologen miteinbeziehen. Das Bedeutet einen mindestens 400jahre dauernden Disput, komplett mit Konzilen und Konferenzen an traumhaften Destinationen bei voller Verköstigung mit herrlichen Büffets, geistigen Getränken zur diskursiven Annäherung und natürlich Privatsekretärinnen für die Vortragenden-
> Der Wiener Kongress wäre ein Bier-vorm-Späti dagegen!


Das m it den Konzilen klingt verführerisch - ich bin dabei


----------



## Andal

Bei der Zahl der Fastentage in der alten kath. Kirche glaube ich wohl weniger, dass der Zeno(n) viel vom C&R gehalten hat. Auch Heiligen kracht gelegentlich der Magen.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Brilliant! Brilliant! Ich liebe den Ükel!
> WIr können nun ganz neue Fässer aufmachen mit der Frage: "War St. Zeno ein Kochtopfangler oder ein Releaser?" und auch die Theologen miteinbeziehen. Das Bedeutet einen mindestens 400jahre dauernden Disput, komplett mit Konzilen und Konferenzen an traumhaften Destinationen bei voller Verköstigung mit herrlichen Büffets, geistigen Getränken zur diskursiven Annäherung und natürlich Privatsekretärinnen für die Vortragenden-
> Der Wiener Kongress wäre ein Bier-vorm-Späti dagegen!


Aus den Konzilen machen wir der Ehrlickeit halber gleich ein dauerndes Symposion. Bei den vorbildlichen alten Griechen war das ja auch hoch angesehen.


----------



## Andal

...die Schar der illustren Ükel Brüder liegt bequem zu Tisch, es werden Häppchen und erlesene Weine kredenzt und bestialische Jungfrauen singen zur Laute frohe Lieder, ggf. auch mehr. Wer wollte da nicht mithalten!?


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aus den Konzilen machen wir der Ehrlickeit halber gleich ein dauerndes Symposion. Bei den vorbildlichen alten Griechen war das ja auch hoch angesehen.



Ist ja egal wie wirs nennen, hauptsache, die Kirchens zahlen, sag ich mal als alter Drittmittelschlumpf  



Andal schrieb:


> Bei der Zahl der Fastentage in der alten kath. Kirche glaube ich wohl weniger, dass der Zeno(n) viel vom C&R gehalten hat. Auch Heiligen kracht gelegentlich der Magen.


Heiligen niemals- die haben ja per definitonem Ihre irdische Hülle verlassen.
Aber ein Erzbischof der frühen Kirche, der St. Zeno ja war, der hatte an nichts irdischem Mangel. Vermutlich hat er seine Plötzen den Armen geschenkt (deren Hütten er zwei Tage vorher niederbrennen liess, weil sie im die Angelstelle versperrten)


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist ja egal wie wirs nennen, hauptsache, die Kirchens zahlen, sag ich mal als alter Drittmittelschlumpf
> 
> 
> Heiligen niemals- die haben ja per definitonem Ihre irdische Hülle verlassen.
> Aber ein Erzbischof der frühen Kirche, der St. Zeno ja war, der hatte an nichts irdischem Mangel. Vermutlich hat er seine Plötzen den Armen geschenkt (deren Hütten er zwei Tage vorher niederbrennen liess, weil sie im die Angelstelle versperrten)


Dem alten Zeno ist es auch leicht, ihm etwas unter das heilige Hemd zu jubeln, so wenig, wie aus seiner Vita wirklich belegt ist. Das ist unser Mann, eben weil er jeden Raum lässt.


----------



## Andal

...ich würde auch unbedingt für junge Damen aus dem Lande der Etrusker votieren. Die galten ja immer schon als wenig prüde ... bunga, bunga!


----------



## Finke20

Trotta schrieb:


> tippe ich eher auf Zährte bzw. Rußnase


 
Hatte ich auch erst in verdacht, die Zährte hat aber eine dunkele Nase.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nene @Professor Tinca  allein schon weil das  Buch von der SHG ist.....wie war das noch geich  mit dem Herrn Inselbewohner ...gehört es in die Sammlung. Den Kallweit überlest du mal und stellst dir dafür den Uli in jungen Jahren vor...jenseits der Slotter Shad Zeiten....und es ist ein ganzes SHG  Buch.


----------



## Trotta

Finke20 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch erst in verdacht, die Zährte hat aber eine dunkele Nase.


Will mich da nicht festlegen, Du hattest den Fisch schließlich in Händen.
Hier ist ein Vergleich der beiden Arten (Afterflosse, Unterlippe):




__





						Nase – Bestimmung
					

Süßwasserfisch Nase, Information zum Fisch Nase mit Beschreibung der Bestimmung und weiteren Infos zu Verbreitung, Fangmethode, Bestimmung usw.



					www.anglermap.de
				




Beide sind tolle Fische - Petri zum seltenen Fang!


----------



## Finke20

Trotta schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Vergleich der beiden Arten (Afterflosse, Unterlippe):


 
Ich habe mir das Foto jetzt nochmal genau angeschaut und wenn man den Vergleich so hat, würde ich jetzt auch mehr zur Zährte tendieren.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Leute eine Nase ist eindeutig über die Maulstellung zu unterscheiden die ist nämlich Scharfkantig und wie  mit einem Messer geschnitten.
Es gibt keinen Fisch bei uns im Süßwasser der so ein klares Merkmal hat.
Besser kann man sie nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Leute eine Nase ist eindeutig über die Maulstellung zu unterscheiden die ist nämlich Scharfkantig und wie  mit einem Messer geschnitten.
> Es gibt keinen Fisch bei uns im Süßwasser der so ein klares Merkmal hat.
> Besser kann man sie nicht unterscheiden.


Und ist @Finke20 Exemplar jetzt eine, oder ist es keine- was meinst Du konkret in diesem Fall?


----------



## Trotta

Ick würd mich jedenfalls über beides gleich freuen - für mich gibts hier nur Brassen, Rotaugen und Grundeln.
Und Nano-Barsche.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ganz klar Rußnase.
Kein verhorntes Maul und vorstülpbar als keine Nase.
Nasen haben bei uns in Bayern zudem etwas Rötliche Flossen nicht so grau wie   ne Rußnase  und die Nase ist zudem kleiner.

Das scharfkantige Maul ist aber immer ein eindeutiges Zeichen


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Ick würd mich jedenfalls über beides freuen - für mich gibts hier nur Brassen, Rotaugen und Grundeln.
> Und Nano-Barsche.


Ick ooch. ABer Du müsstest Doch noch Güstern, Alande und Johnnies haben.. Roddows nicht zu vergessen.. und noch viele andere Spezies in Schlagweite?
Und die Nano-Barsche rühren mein Herz, es ist immer ein Jammer wenn son kleiner Jimmy-viereinhalb suizidal nen Haken bis ganz nach hinten inhaliert.


----------



## Trotta

schnöff!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hier sieht man das Maul recht schön.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Schnell mal noch rausgesucht für euch.


----------



## Finke20

Ich habe nochmal versucht das Bild vom Maul etwas zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Andal

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es mal mehr Nasen in den Flüssen gab, als Brennesseln an deren Ufern ... und heute wird der Nasenbach im Frühjahr bewacht, wie das Fort Knox. Ewig schad...!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal versucht das Bild vom Maul etwas zu bearbeiten.


Glaub mir das Merkmal wäre dir beim abhaken aufgefallen 

Bitte versteht mich ned falsch und ich will in keinster Weise rechthaberisch sein aber dafür kenne ich die Nase wie den Frauennerfling einfach zu gut,

Apro Frauennerfling.
In der aktuellen FF ist ein Nerfling abgebildet was eig ein  Frauennerfling ist "aber" da er im Nachbarland gefangen wurde wird er da als Nerfling bezeichnet.....Verwirrung pur


----------



## Andal

Am Rande...

Die Nase war auch der erste Steckerlfisch der Geschichte. Zum Oktoberfest auf der Theresienwiese befand das bay. Königshaus, dass auch dem gemeinen Volke eine bezahlbare Speise zu Teil werden sollte. Also grillte man Nasen über offenen Holzkohlefeuern auf dem Boden an Steckerln.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Glaub mir das Merkmal wäre dir beim abhaken aufgefallen
> 
> Bitte versteht mich ned falsch und ich will in keinster Weise rechthaberisch sein aber dafür kenne ich die Nase wie den Frauennerfling einfach zu gut,
> 
> Apro Frauennerfling.
> In der aktuellen FF ist ein Nerfling abgebildet was eig ein  Frauennerfling ist "aber" da er im Nachbarland gefangen wurde wird er da als Nerfling bezeichnet.....Verwirrung pur



Ohnehin ist jeder "nasige" Fisch bei hier uns im Nordosten des Ükellandes eine Rarität. Letztes Jahr hat einer ne Nase im kleinen Flüsschen gefangen, das gab ein grosses Hallo bis in die Lokalpresse. Von daher ist die Frage welchen Nasino @Finke20 gefangen hat rein akademisch, ein tolles, exotisches Juwel hier oben ists allemal, wie Du ja auch sagtest. Aber gut, das wir die Spezies nun genau bestimmen konnten


----------



## milhouse

Ich hoffe ich darf hier als "passionierter" Raubfischangler mal eine einfache Frage stellen, da ich mich jetzt nach langer Rechereche dazu durchgerungen habe mir eine feine Match/Floaterrute anzuschaffen. Beim Angeln auf Zander und Konsorten habe ich feine Stöckchen von Loomis und Co, somit bin ich verwöhnt. Daher will ich gleich was Anständiges anschaffen und habe nach einer abendfüllenden Recherche die Entscheidung getroffen eine Drennan Alconyte Plus 13 ft anzuschaffen. Entscheidung gefallen, Shops gesucht, nix gefunden. 

Daher meine Frage, ob jemand der Spezies diesers Stammtischs weiß, wo ich das gute Stück herbekomme. Die Schonzeit naht und ich brauche die Rute daher dringend, vielleicht kennt das jemand. Geduldig am Wasser aber wenn ich man sich auf was eingeschossen hat, fehlt die Geduld.  Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, da ich nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen wollte.


----------



## Mikesch

milhouse schrieb:


> ... wo ich das gute Stück herbekomme. ...


Wahrscheinlich auf der Insel erhältlich, Match od. Float?





Das "Fischchen" von Finke20 ist eine Vimba _vimba.   _


----------



## milhouse

mikesch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auf der Insel erhältlich, Match od. Float?



Acolyte Plus 13ft Float, so steht es auf der Drennan Homepage. Lt. Recherche hier im Forum haben die Ringe tendenziell eher  Matchrutengröße aber eben größer als die der Alconyte Ultra Serie. ​


----------



## Minimax

milhouse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich darf hier als "passionierter" Raubfischangler mal eine einfache Frage stellen, da ich mich jetzt nach langer Rechereche dazu durchgerungen habe mir eine feine Match/Floaterrute anzuschaffen. Beim Angeln auf Zander und Konsorten habe ich feine Stöckchen von Loomis und Co, somit bin ich verwöhnt. Daher will ich gleich was Anständiges anschaffen und habe nach einer abendfüllenden Recherche die Entscheidung getroffen eine Drennan Alconyte Plus 13 ft anzuschaffen. Entscheidung gefallen, Shops gesucht, nix gefunden.


Rufe doch einmal mit den Telefon den Baitstore in Kamen an. Die haben Drennan im Programm, und auch wenn die Accoplus grade nicht da ist, können Die vielleicht was drehen, oder zumindest belastbare Daten liefern. Der Kai Malzahn ist ein Guter und nimmt sich Ueit am Telefon.

Und wenn nicht: Es gibt noch einige andere tolle stepped-up Matches neben der Accoplus, z.B. Brownig Sphere, Preston equis sieht auch gut aus, oder, oder oder*.

Hg
Minimax

*Als jemand der seit einigen Jahren ne Accoplus 13' beim Trotten begleiten darf, würde ich sagen, es gibt nichts Besseres (Acolyte "plus" wie in "Non plus ultra"), und nicht zuletzt heißt es ja auch 'Drennan macht glücklich', aber ich bin auch ein bissel ein Fanboy...


----------



## milhouse

Minimax schrieb:


> Rufe doch einmal mit den Telefon den Baitstore in Kamen an. Die haben Drennan im Programm, und auch wenn die Accoplus grade nicht da ist, können Die vielleicht was drehen, oder zumindest belastbare Daten liefern. Der Kai Malzahn ist ein Guter.
> 
> Und wenn nicht: Es gibt noch einige andere tolle stepped-up Matches neben der Accoplus, z.B. Brownig Sphere, Preston equis sieht auch gut aus, oder, oder oder*.
> 
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> *Als jemand der seit einigen Jahren ne Accoplus 13' beim Trotten begleiten darf, würde ich sagen, es gibt nichts Besseres (Acolyte "plus" wie in "Non plus ultra"), und nicht zuletzt heißt es ja auch 'Drennan macht glücklich', aber ich bin auch ein bissel ein Fanboy...


Ich meine auch Du gehörtest zu denen, die den Stock  hier  an anderer Stelle hochgelobt haben. Danke für den Tip mit dem Baitstore, werde da gleich morgen mal durchklingeln.  Ich bin hier aktuell noch immer am wühlen aber selbst in UK ist das Modell in den Shops, die ich gefunden habe, ausverkauft.


----------



## Minimax

milhouse schrieb:


> Ich meine auch Du gehörtest zu denen, die den Stock  hier  an anderer Stelle hochgelobt haben.


Ja, aber vergiss nicht: Jeder hat seine Bias. Trau niemals einer Einzelmeinung von irgendwelchen Leuten im Internet.
Prüfen-abwägen-Entscheiden.  

Wobei das in diesem Fall nicht gilt. Der Stock ist Spitze. Interessant, das es da Lieferengpässe gibt- jedenfalls wird man mir meine Accoplus aus meinen toten, kalten Händen reißen müssen.


----------



## geomas

Petri an all die Supernasen hier am Stammtisch, die Diskussion hat mich leider an Mike Krüger und seinen blondgelockten Compadre erinnert.

Tja, und vorhin sah ich ein trauriges Angel-Video, welches leider drastisch vor Augen führt, daß es klug ist die uns bleibende Zeit auf Erden jetzt, heute oder morgen für schöne Dinge zu nutzen.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finds ganz interessant, nichtangelnde Beobachter/innen wie z.B. die Missus, die sich grundsätzlich mit dem Wachstum des Rutenwaldes abgefunden haben (vmtl. betrachten sie es als eine kostspielige, ins ausserkörperlich übertragene Form des Bartwuchses ihrer angelnden Gefährten), also die gehen ja davon aus,
> das wir immer neue und andere Ruten in den Rutenwald holen würden, um endlich alle Methoden und ANgelarten abzudecken.
> Aber die Wahrheit ist ja, dass wir immer dieselben oder spezifikatorisch sehr ähnliche Ruten aquirieren. Son Rutenwald eines Ükels, nennen wir ihn mal @Gehomass, sieht doch eher so aus:
> Spinnrute 1
> Fliegenrute 1
> Festbleirute 2
> Matchrute 2
> Stippe 3
> Leichte Grundrute 174



Hey, komm, lieber Minimax, bitte nicht übertreiben - es sind kaum mehr als 3 Dutzend leichte Grundruten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hey, komm, lieber Minimax, bitte nicht übertreiben - es sind kaum mehr als 3 Dutzend leichte Grundruten.


Das war nur ein Beispiel von vielen- die herrlichen rauschenden Rutenwälder sind eben keine Monokulturen oder untereinander austauschbar, sondern zeigen je nach Forstwirt ganz unterschiedliche Gesichter und individuelle Züge. Was ich schön finde.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Beispiel von vielen- die herrlichen rauschenden Rutenwälder sind eben keine Monokulturen oder untereinander austauschbar, sondern zeigen je nach Forstwirt ganz unterschiedliche Gesichter und individuelle Züge. Was ich schön finde.



Ich denke bei diesem Vergleich an Weizenfelder mit ein paar hübschen Kornblumen und etwas Klatschmohn am Rand.
Ein ganz schönes Bild, also allen Ükelnauten ein schönes Wochenende!



(...und jetzt weiter mit dem japanischen Fusion-Jazz auf YT)


----------



## Thomas.

ich werde dann jetzt mal los, zum dritten mal auf Friedfisch dieses Jahr, zwei Gewässer 2x Schneider, heute Gewässer Nr.3 
allen anderen die Heute los ziehen ein dickes Petri und viel Erfolg


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Thomas.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Beispiel von vielen- die herrlichen rauschenden Rutenwälder sind eben keine Monokulturen oder untereinander austauschbar, sondern zeigen je nach Forstwirt ganz unterschiedliche Gesichter und individuelle Züge. Was ich schön finde.





geomas schrieb:


> Ich denke bei diesem Vergleich an Weizenfelder mit ein paar hübschen Kornblumen und etwas Klatschmohn am Rand.
> Ein ganz schönes Bild, also allen Ükelnauten ein schönes Wochenende!
> 
> 
> 
> (...und jetzt weiter mit dem japanischen Fusion-Jazz auf YT)



Leider stehen in den monokulturellen Rutenwäldern auch immer einzelne Solitäre, die man immer und das trotz ihrer Brillanz, oder gerade deswegen mit einem gewissen Wehmut betrachtet und benützt. Weil mans genau weiss, dass es die nach ihrem Leben einfach so nicht mehr geben wird, Ersatz immer nur ein Flickwerk bleiben wird.

Bei einem echtem Olditmer ist es ja noch machbar, dass man ihn gar nicht mehr, oder nur noch bei besten Bedingungen ausführt, stolz herzeigt und dann wieder zu Hause "in Watte packt". Aber einen Youngtimer will man fischen, sich an seinen Qualitäten ergötzen. Da kommen, jedenfalls bei mir gerne mal eine leichte Zurückhaltung auf, ob man auch wirklich das Richtige tut!?

Für den @milhouse wäre da die Fox Specialist, 12 ft. 1.00 lbs. genau so ein Fall von idealem Stock. Eine klassische Twin Tip der ersten Stunde aus dem Hause Fox. Nur halt (leider) auch schon seit annähernd 20 Jahren aus den Shops verschollen. Bliebe eigentlich nur, wenn es wirklich gut (exklusiv) sein soll, der Bau einer entsprechenden Custom Rod. Gut, sie sind etwas (ca. 200,- €) teurer, als eine Drennan, aber eben auch nicht of the stock. Und sie wären eben auf's Haar genau so, wie man es sich  wünscht.

Wenn nicht, würde ich mich da aktuell bei Matrix (Fox) umsehen, sollte die gewünschte Acolythe wirklich nicht mehr aufzutreiben sein. Oder mal den Kontakt zu @Tricast aufnehmen, denn der hat vorzügliche Kontakte zu einem Holländer, der gar köstliche Ruten in sehr kleiner Serie vertreibt!


----------



## milhouse

Ich bedanke mich für die weiteren Hinweise. Aber eine Preisgrenze nach oben hin gibt es dennoch, wenn ich die Rute primär in der Raubfischschonzeit fischen möchte oder aber mal auf Döbel im Fluss, wenn das denn möglich ist bei der üblichen Verkrautung in unseren Flüssen während des Sommers. 

Nun ist mir noch die *Preston Equis Super Float 13 ft* über den Weg gelaufen. Da das Auge mitfischt, fallen diese ganzen "Griffmaterialkombinationsruten" raus. Ich mag es klassich mit Kork und bin kurz davor aus "Kaufen" zu klicken. Eine gute Wahl, ich glaube ich kann damit nichts falsch machen? Was meinen die Stammtischler?


----------



## Andal

*Auge* ist immer ein Argument. Man muss das Teil ja auch gerne anfassen wollen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Leider stehen in den monokulturellen Rutenwäldern auch immer einzelne Solitäre, die man immer und das trotz ihrer Brillanz, oder gerade deswegen mit einem gewissen Wehmut betrachtet und benützt. Weil mans genau weiss, dass es die nach ihrem Leben einfach so nicht mehr geben wird, Ersatz immer nur ein Flickwerk bleiben wird.
> 
> Bei einem echtem Olditmer ist es ja noch machbar, dass man ihn gar nicht mehr, oder nur noch bei besten Bedingungen ausführt, stolz herzeigt und dann wieder zu Hause "in Watte packt". Aber einen Youngtimer will man fischen, sich an seinen Qualitäten ergötzen. Da kommen, jedenfalls bei mir gerne mal eine leichte Zurückhaltung auf, ob man auch wirklich das Richtige tut!?


Das Dilemma sicher behalten und nicht mit fischen ist schon fatal.
Es gibt nur eine solide Lösung:
Man muss mit einem neuen vielversprechenden Stock schnell intensiv austesten, wie gut der einem wirklich liegt, und dann noch schnell Vorrat nachkaufen.
Gerade bei Angebots/Ausverkaufsware ist das sogar gut machbar, die Crux der schnellen Modellwechsel (jährlich) schafft auch eine nutzbare Lücke.
Mit der Reserve im Schrank tut man sich erheblich leichter gegen die Zurückhaltung!  



Andal schrieb:


> Bliebe eigentlich nur, wenn es wirklich gut (exklusiv) sein soll, der Bau einer entsprechenden Custom Rod. Gut, sie sind etwas (ca. 200,- €) teurer, als eine Drennan, aber eben auch nicht of the stock. Und sie wären eben auf's Haar genau so, wie man es sich  wünscht.


Bei den Custom Rod Aufbauten hast du das Problem, dass du nicht gleichwertige Blanks wie bei den Fertigruten von der Stange drin hast.
Oder bei den von der Carbonleistung her nicht so kritischen leichten Friedfischblanks gerade wiederum eine nur sehr sehr bescheidene Auswahl, erst für Karpfen gibt es mehr.
Flyblanks bieten tw. einen Ausweg, da ist das Angebot der Rutenbauerware sogar richtig umfangreich und gut, solange Blankware von großen Fertigrutenherstellern noch angeboten wird.
Aber nur teilweise wegen dem Design von Flyblanks, weil spitzig kräftig gibt es quasi nie, besonders das Hakensetzen wird beim Anschlagen mit Rute hoch ein Problem.
Also hat man bei Custom Rod Aufbauten bessere Aufbauten vor allem im Griff, aber schlechtere bzw. sogar viel miesere Blanks intus,  insbesondere ggü. Japan-Labels. Die Wahl zwischen Teufel oder Beelzebub.

Ausweg bietet meiner Erfahrung nach nur der 3.Weg, von beidem das beste, also i.d.R. Fertigrute kaufen, ausprobieren(!), retournieren oder behalten, und später Griff umbauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> *Auge* ist immer ein Argument. Man muss das Teil ja auch gerne anfassen wollen!


Fish-Playing-Action, also affengeile Drills  spüren, finde ich aber nochmal deutlich wichtiger!
Das liegt vornehmlich in dem verwendeten Blank und Raffinesse der Konstruktion, den man meist nur durch wenig hinten/vorne abschneiden noch etwas auf Sprünge helfen kann.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg Thomas.


Danke, habe das Wetter ein wenig unterschätzt, sitzt hier bei 4 Grad nix tut sich und friere mir die Füße und Nase ab


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nimm Tauchsieder und genug Partyfutter!


----------



## phirania

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.
> 
> Mein Fluss ist jetzt seit 3-4 Tage ohne Eis und mein Kumpel hat mich gestern zu einem Angelausflug überredet.
> Zu 13 Uhr haben wir uns am Wasser getroffen, leider ist es heute deutlich kälten und auch windiger als die letzten Tage .
> 
> Bewaffnet mit meiner Bolo ging es ans werk. Als Köder kamen 2 Fleischmaden in der Kombi mit einem Berkeley Kunst Pinki.
> Die Kombi funktionierte eine Zeit ganz gut und danach musste ich die Kunstteile weglassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieses ist eine von 4 Güstern und die Größte ist 32 cm gewesen.
> 
> Eine Zährte ging auch noch an den Haken. (geändert nach Hinweis von @Trotta, ich hatte erst auf Nase gesetzt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plötzen konnte ich heute 18 Stück überlisten und das bis zu 28 cm länge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Barsch, ein Ukel und 4 Brassen bis 40 cm gab es dann auch noch auf der haben Seite, schade das es noch nicht für die OCC gewertet wird .
> Das waren dann heute 6 Verschiedene Fischarten gewesen  und ne Nase fange ich auch nicht jeden Tag.
> 
> Das ist für einen Winterangeltag schon mal nicht schlecht gewesen.


Dickes Petri zur Ausbeute.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, habe das Wetter ein wenig unterschätzt, sitzt hier bei 4 Grad nix tut sich und friere mir die Füße und Nase ab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367512


Oje, Wenn's in den Füssen erst friert, das versäuert einem die ganze schöne Angelei. Ich empfehle Stellenwechsel, das wärmt etwas auf, und wenn an einer so überschaubaren Stelle nach 2h nix beißt, dann beißt auch in 10h nix.
Ich fürchte, da ist auch mit Ommmmm-Psi-Wellen nichts zu machen.
Ich drück dennoch alle Daumen!
Oder als Radikale Massnahme, wenn sichs logistisch anbietet, heim in die warme Stube, und gezielt ca. 1h vor Sonnenuntergang bis in die Dämmerung nochmal angreifen, aufgewärmt und mit frischem Mut


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwixqtzl6onvAhWJlIsKHTk_AEEQFjAAegQIBBAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.planet-schule.de%2Fsf%2Fphp%2Fsendungen.php%3Fsendung%3D6542&usg=AOvVaw2ESx3Mnv4yrDBA5cVuNfQP
		

Bach der Nasen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kennt jemand dieses Buch von der SHG und kann mir sagen ob es lesenswert ist?
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/Yl4AAOSwvVxgMA5I/s-l1600.jpg


Ein Buch, das Dir nicht viel Neues offenbaren wird!  Ich hatte es mal im Regal , habe es aber irgendwann an einen Jungangler verschenkt. Nach dem lesenswerten Erfolg vom „Friedfische“ war man wohl der Meinung was nachlegen zu müssen. Aus meiner Sicht ein Versuch, der vor allem Allgeinplätze beinhaltet. Das wir uns im Winter ordentlich anziehen müssen, wissen wir schließlich selbst. Von mir gibt es daher keine Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## rhinefisher

milhouse schrieb:


> Da das Auge mitfischt, fallen diese ganzen "Griffmaterialkombinationsruten" raus.



Falls Du dich davon frei machen könntest, wäre Die Browning Sphere die deutlich überlegene Wahl... .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, habe das Wetter ein wenig unterschätzt, sitzt hier bei 4 Grad nix tut sich und friere mir die Füße und Nase ab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367512


Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus, Thomas. Hier ist es zwar immerhin 7 Grad kaltz, aber die Fische sind ebenfalls nicht in Beisslaune.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, Wenn's in den Füssen erst friert, das versäuert einem die ganze schöne Angelei. Ich empfehle Stellenwechsel, das wärmt etwas auf, und wenn an einer so überschaubaren Stelle nach 2h nix beißt, dann beißt auch in 10h nix.
> Ich fürchte, da ist auch mit Ommmmm-Psi-Wellen nichts zu machen.
> Ich drück dennoch alle Daumen!
> Oder als Radikale Massnahme, wenn sichs logistisch anbietet, heim in die warme Stube, und gezielt ca. 1h vor Sonnenuntergang bis in die Dämmerung nochmal angreifen, aufgewärmt und mit frischem Mut


ich habe kapituliert , 2,5 Stunden nix gefangen den einzigen Biss versemmelt, wider zu Hause und jetzt kommt die Sonne raus ich glaub es nicht.
werde mich jetzt in nee Wanne schmeißen dann ein Frust Mittagschläfchen halten und eventuell am späten Nachmittag mein glück noch mal versuchen.


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus, Thomas. Hier ist es zwar immerhin 7 Grad kaltz, aber die Fische sind ebenfalls nicht in Beisslaune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367514


ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Falls Du dich davon frei machen könntest, wäre Die Browning Sphere die deutlich überlegene Wahl... .


Ich kann das jetzt an der Browning aus Mangel an Kontakt nicht festmachen.
Ich kann anders herum deutlich feststellen, dass jenseits der wunderbar dezenten sichtbaren Gestaltung
bei den in den Drennan innewohnenden Blanks noch viel Luft nach oben ist.
Wie wichtig einem das ist - letztlich auch sehr Geschmackssache.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also bei mir wird das auch nix mehr. Hatte bislang zwei sehr zaghafte Anfasser, das wars. Gestern gab es an gleicher Stelle (bei auflaufendem Wasser) vier Fische und noch deutlich mehr Bisse, heute geht (bei ablaufenden Wasser) so gut wie nichts. Ne halbe Stunde mache ich noch, dann gebe ich auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> werde mich jetzt in nee Wanne schmeißen dann ein Frust Mittagschläfchen halten und eventuell am späten Nachmittag mein glück noch mal versuchen.


Und ein reichliches Mittagessen reinziehen für die Heizreserve auch bei Frust nicht vergessen 

Hier ist das trotz Sonne und Hitzeanwallungen im Licht auch noch alles sagenhaft kalt, Boden Wasser Schattengebiete, die Tages-Max-Lufttemperatur ist eben nicht alles.
Ohne bessere Thermometer-Ausrüstung, auch für Tiefe/Grund, ist man im zeitigen Frühjahr mal wieder wie eigentlich immer großteils aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe kapituliert , 2,5 Stunden nix gefangen den einzigen Biss versemmelt, wider zu Hause





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird das auch nix mehr... Ne halbe Stunde mache ich noch, dann gebe ich auf.


Puh, zähes Geschäft heute, tut mir leid Jungs, aber cool das Ihr draußen wart.  
I bide my time..
Bis dahin werde ich erstmal die Spulenbremse meiner Comborolle optimieren, raus mit dem Teflon, rein mit dem Carbon. Und die Federn des Washers leicht pimpen


----------



## MS aus G

Von mir erstmal ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Nachdem ich am Mittwoch leider französisches Liedgut erlernen musste, obwohl es ja schon einige Tage sehr warm war, und ich eigentlich mit den ersten Weserfisch(en) gerechnet hatte, und auch einige Stellen probierte ohne auch nur einen Biss zu haben, ging es gestern nochmal ans Wasser!

Das Wasser hatte bestimmt 50cm weniger, als noch am Mittwoch, so das die Buhnen, zwar nicht sehr groß, aber für den Winter eigentlich "optimal" waren, ging leider wieder nix! 

Nach der 4. Stelle "sprang" etwas unterhalb evtl. ein Fisch(?), oder war es doch nur tauchendes Federvieh(?), naja mal schauen, schon wieder ein Schwall, von Federvieh konnte ich nix sehen. Also nochmal etwas versetzen und der Fisch(?) sprang munter weiter. Mal etwas oberhalb, mal etwas unterhalb, mal direkt vor mir! Was mag das sein? Als ich mal wieder nach ihm(?) Ausschau gehalten habe und wieder zur Pose schauen wollte, war diese nicht mehr da. Bestimmt wieder irgendwas am Grund aufgesammelt? Ein leichter Anhieb und plötzlich doch Widerstand an der Rute!!!






Ein blitzsauberes Winterrotauge mit gut 30cm konnte ich zum Kescher führen!!! Beim Drill konnte ich den Fisch(?) dann auch nochmal in Form eines Schwalles oberhalb wahrnehmen! Es ist also "Leben" drin in der Weser!!! 

Der erste Weserfisch des Jahres kann sich schonmal sehr gut sehen lassen!!! Mal schauen, was das Jahr so bringt!?!

Allen, die am WE ans Wasser kommen ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und ein reichliches Mittagessen reinziehen für die Heizreserve auch bei Frust nicht vergessen


raus ause Wanne, Frauchen sagt erst Mittag dann Heia, für Kartoffeln Blumenkohl u. Jägerschnitzel kann man das mal machen.


----------



## skyduck

Los gehts . Mal schauen was der Tag bringt


----------



## milhouse

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Falls Du dich davon frei machen könntest, wäre Die Browning Sphere die deutlich überlegene Wahl... .


 Nein, die sieht meinem Geschmäckle nach, eher bescheiden aus.  Der Preis für die Preston erscheint mir zudem schmackthaft für meinen Bedarf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nach dem wunderbar aufschlussreichen Bild von skyduck kann ich deinem Geschmäckle gut folgen.
So ein Schaumgriff als nutzbarer "Probegriff" ist sogar sehr leicht runterschälbar  (schon nett vorgeschnitten) und  kann somit sehr gut mit dem besten eigenen Gusto ersetzt und aufgewertet werden, sogar eben mit dem "einzig richtigen"  Griff Kork lang mit den Schieberingen.
In den Preisregion deutlich über 250 ist eine Rutenbauer-Dienstleistung im Um-/Aufbau Griff auch gut mit verträglich, geht schnell.

Gut, mein Gusto, ich täte so.
Das Rutendilemma a) guter anfixender Blank mal b) guter/passender Griffaufbau mal c) attraktiver Preis ist m.M.n. nur so auflösbar.
Dank der Stippermesse habe ich einen recht guten Eindruck vom Preston und Drennan Material, sowas wie Gewährleistung mal ganz außen vor.
Die Dicke bzw. heute eher Dünne vom Kork und gerne Rollenhalter in Gr.16 oder neue spacige Foltertypen oder Vorschraubgriff sind so ein paar weitere Probleme, was einem ohne kritischen Blick erst im Einsatz auffällt.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Los gehts . Mal schauen was der Tag bringt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367521


Oy, das da an der Rute rechts, bist Du da ausversehen mit dem Schwingschleifer drangekommen?  
Viel Erfolg, zieh was raus!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

skyduck schrieb:


> Los gehts . Mal schauen was der Tag bringt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367521



Das sieht ja perfekt aus, Dirk! Möge Petrus Dir wohl gesonnen sein. Ich bin wieder zuhause. Mein unverbrauchtes Futter habe ich wieder mitgenommen, will morgen noch mal einen Versuch starten.


----------



## Tricast

3 Matchruten 3,90 m von links nach rechts:
Shimano Diaflash, 16 Zweistegringe, 11,3 mm am Handteil, 1,5 mm die Spitze
Hardy, 12 Ringe, 2 Zweistegringe, 10 Einstegringe, 13 mm am Handteil, 1,4 mm die Spitze
Shimano Ultegra, 15 Ringe, 2 Zweistegringe,13 Einstegringe, 12,7 mm am Handteil, 1,4 mm die Spitze


















Als Gewicht hatte ich 150 gr. angehängt

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So ein Schaumgriff als nutzbarer "Probegriff" ist sogar sehr leicht runterschälbar  (schon nett vorgeschnitten) und  kann somit sehr gut mit dem besten eigenen Gusto ersetzt und aufgewertet werden, sogar eben mit dem "einzig richtigen"  Griff Kork lang mit den Schieberingen.


Das wäre wirklich gut machbar, fürn ca. 60cm Griff mittlere Quali wären es vielleicht 50 Gold für die Mats, und noch nen 10er drauf für passend gebohrt Segmente. Da könnte man hinsichtlich der unbestreitbar geilen Sphere schon auf Ideen kommen...


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Los gehts . Mal schauen was der Tag bringt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367521


PETRI Dirk, viel Spaß und hau was raus...


----------



## Skott

Tricast schrieb:


> 3 Matchruten 3,90 m von links nach rechts:
> Shimano Diaflash, 16 Zweistegringe, 11,3 cm am Handteil, 1,5 cm die Spitze
> Hardy, 12 Ringe, 2 Zweistegringe, 10 Einstegringe, 13 cm am Handteil, 1,4 cm die Spitze
> Shimano Ultegra, 15 Ringe, 2 Zweistegringe,13 Einstegringe, 12,7 cm am Handteil, 1,4 cm die Spitze
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367523
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367525
> 
> 
> Als Gewicht hatte ich 150 gr. angehängt
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Heinz, bei deinen Maßangaben von Griff und Spitze hätten die Ruten kein bißchen nachgeben dürfen (Biegung), du meintest sicherlich mm statt cm...


----------



## Tricast

Aber sowas von daneben, Danke.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Da könnte man hinsichtlich der unbestreitbar geilen Sphere schon auf Ideen kommen...


Nein nein nein Peter nein nein nein Peter nein nein nein Peter...
Du bist zu grob Du bist zu grob Du bist zu grob....
Die Steine zu kantig...
Das Konto zu leer...
Deine Liebste wird dich lynchen....
Nei nein nein Peter nein nein nein Peter......


----------



## Minimax

@Tricast Toller Versuchsaufbau, danke fürs Einstellen- ein echtes Gipfeltreffen. Ich persönlich muss zugeben, das wenn ich wählen könnte, nach Farbe gehen würde.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> 3 Matchruten 3,90 m von links nach rechts:
> Shimano Diaflash, 16 Zweistegringe, 11,3 mm am Handteil, 1,5 mm die Spitze
> Hardy, 12 Ringe, 2 Zweistegringe, 10 Einstegringe, 13 mm am Handteil, 1,4 mm die Spitze
> Shimano Ultegra, 15 Ringe, 2 Zweistegringe,13 Einstegringe, 12,7 mm am Handteil, 1,4 mm die Spitze
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367523
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367525
> 
> 
> Als Gewicht hatte ich 150 gr. angehängt
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Teile uns doch mal deine persöhnlichen Empfindungen mit... die Schnellste...die Angenehmste ...die Schönste ...oder einfach die, welche dir am besten gefällt... .
Danke für die guten Bilder!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tricast Toller Versuchsaufbau, danke fürs Einstellen- ein echtes Gipfeltreffen. Ich persönlich muss zugeben, das wenn ich wählen könnte, nach Farbe gehen würde.



Braun? Braun ist eine sehr sehr schöne Farbe - und wahrscheinlich hätte man dann auch ne gute Rute....


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tricast Toller Versuchsaufbau, danke fürs Einstellen- ein echtes Gipfeltreffen. Ich persönlich muss zugeben, das wenn ich wählen könnte, nach Farbe gehen würde.


Da bleibt dann ja doch nur die Hardy in der Mitte, oder...????


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Da bleibt dann ja doch nur die Hardy in der Mitte, oder...????


Ja, also, hmmm.. jetzt wo Du es sagst, ja, die gefällt mir tatsächlich am besten. Ist ne Hardy, sagst Du? Kenne ich nicht, den Namen. Ist auch garnicht wichtig oderso...
..gier...schlabber...lechz..


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Hi,

vor sehr langer Zeit habe ich gerne auf Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot an kleinen verwachsenen Teichen geangelt. Ab und zu war auch mal eine kleine Schleie dabei. Das war extrem spannend. Wie Trockenfliegenfischen, nur noch besser, oder vielleicht nur etwas anders. 
Wenn einer von den Kollegen aufs meist vor dem Schilf platzierte Brot zuschwamm größer als ca. 6 Pfund war, habe ich immer weggezogen, da ich wusste wie die Sache ausgehen würde.
Oft musste ich auch schnell laufen können, aber nicht um Schnur zurückzugewinnen. 
Das war es dann aber mit meiner Erfahrung mit reinem Brot. Verwendet wurde immer normales Graubrot mit Kruste in der der Haken gesichert wurde.
Nun wird beim Friedfischangeln auch mit reinem Brot gefischt, dass dann im oberen Bereich des Hakens etwas angedrückt wird, damit es nicht beim ersten Wurf vom Haken fliegt.
Dazu wird eigentlich immer Weißbrot verwendet. 
Weißbrot ist für mich eigentlich sowas wie Baguette.
Verwendet wird in Anleitungen und Filmen jedoch immer Toastbrot, genauer gesagt: 
Das „amerikanische“ Sandwichtoast.
Meine Frage ist, wieso es sich im anglerischen Sinn bei „amerikanischem“ Sandwichtoast um Weißbrot handelt, bei „normalem“ Toast aber nicht um ein solches?
Welches „Weißbrot“ verwendet ihr denn für Brotflockenmontagen (nicht Schwimmbrot)?

TL


----------



## Andal

Ich mach beim Toast keinen großen Aufwand. Den Sandwichtoast vom Rewe und gut isses.


----------



## Minimax

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das „amerikanische“ Sandwichtoast.
> Meine Frage ist, wieso es sich im anglerischen Sinn bei „amerikanischem“ Sandwichtoast um Weißbrot handelt, bei „normalem“ Toast aber nicht um ein solches?
> Welches „Weißbrot“ verwendet ihr denn für Brotflockenmontagen (nicht Schwimmbrot)?


Hallo Mr. Sprock, schön das Du mal wieder zum Plaudern und fachsimpeln vorbeischaust.
Sandwichtoast ist feuchter und bappiger als normaler Toast, was dem Kneten sehr zugute kommt. Du erkennst ihn im Supermarkt an dem Aufdruck "Sandwichtoast" auf der Tüte.
Bis bald,
Dein Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> 3 Matchruten 3,90 m von links nach rechts:
> Shimano Diaflash, 16 Zweistegringe, 11,3 mm am Handteil, 1,5 mm die Spitze
> Hardy, 12 Ringe, 2 Zweistegringe, 10 Einstegringe, 13 mm am Handteil, 1,4 mm die Spitze
> Shimano Ultegra, 15 Ringe, 2 Zweistegringe,13 Einstegringe, 12,7 mm am Handteil, 1,4 mm die Spitze
> 
> Als Gewicht hatte ich 150 gr. angehängt
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Diese Testaktion ist (unabhängig der initialen Durchmesserzahlen) schön geglückt ,
schön gleich eingespannt, gefällt mir gleich mehrfach! 
Eben auch noch der Powersieg der Ultegra.

Die in der Mitte macht mir direkt Bedenken, schon Spitze nahezu senkrecht, wegen ca. 1/3 lb rangehängt und in Schräge geschönt, also in waagerecht noch weniger bzw. weiter gebogen, das wäre ja nur eine etwa unter 10g Rute.

Gibt es von der Hardy Marksman *Specimen* Float 13ft mehrere Ausführungen, ist das eine UL Variante, sozusagen die Ükel-Specimen?
Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen , dass jemand meine jüngste gebrauchte Ultegra gegen sowas tauschen u. verkaufen wollte, aber ich bin froh. 
Mir hat sich da vom Verkäufer her regelrecht der Vergleich mit Hardy Marksman 13ft und Drennan Alcolyte Ultra 13ft aufgezwungen.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Teile uns doch mal deine persöhnlichen Empfindungen mit... die Schnellste...die Angenahmste ...die Schönste ...oder einfach die, welche dir am besten gefällt... .
> Danke für die guten Bilder!


Die Ultegra ist schon eine sehr schöne und sehr schnelle Rute, aber die weiche Diaflash gefällt mir am besten, besonders im Nahbereich. Die Hardy ist ja mit einer Korea-Pin liiert und macht einen etwas kräftigeren Eindruck. Mit ihr würde ich auch nicht vor mittelprächtigen Karpfen zurückschrecken und eine 18er Mono benutzen.
(Die Ultegra war damals wohl sauteuer und im Katalog wurden knapp 1000,- DM aufgerufen, war auch meine teuerste Rute.)

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Trotta

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Ultegra ist schon eine sehr schöne und sehr schnelle Rute, aber die weiche Diaflash gefällt mir am besten, besonders im Nahbereich. Die Hardy ist ja mit einer Korea-Pin liiert und macht einen etwas kräftigeren Eindruck. Mit ihr würde ich auch nicht vor mittelprächtigen Karpfen zurückschrecken und eine 18er Mono benutzen.
> (Die Ultegra war damals wohl sauteuer und im Katalog wurden knapp 1000,- DM aufgerufen, war auch meine teuerste Rute.)
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Mal so aus Interesse: Kennst Du zufällig noch das offizielle Line-Rating der Marksman aus dem Hardy-Katalog?


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> @Tricast Toller Versuchsaufbau, danke fürs Einstellen- ein echtes Gipfeltreffen. Ich persönlich muss zugeben, das wenn ich wählen könnte, nach Farbe gehen würde.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Teile uns doch mal deine persöhnlichen Empfindungen mit... die Schnellste...die Angenahmste ...die Schönste ...oder einfach die, welche dir am besten gefällt... .
> Danke für die guten Bilder!


@Tricast  Super Bilder   

zum Thema Schönheit, da kann man bei den dreien nicht streiten, ganz klar mit weiten abstand die Rute links das Dilemma ist das ihr Blank und damit ihre ganze Schönheit sehr schwer zu Fotografiren ist, auf platz zwei die Rute rechts, zuletzt die in der Mitte viel zu hell, und der Rollenhalter erst 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese Testaktion ist (unabhängig der initialen Durchmesserzahlen) schön geglückt ,
> schön gleich eingespannt, gefällt mir gleich mehrfach!
> Eben auch noch der Powersieg der Ultegra.
> 
> Die in der Mitte macht mir direkt Bedenken, schon Spitze nahezu senkrecht, wegen ca. 1/3 lb rangehängt und in Schräge geschönt, also in waagerecht noch weniger bzw. weiter gebogen, das wäre ja nur eine etwa unter 10g Rute.
> 
> Gibt es von der Hardy Marksman *Specimen* Float 13ft mehrere Ausführungen, ist das eine UL Variante, sozusagen die Ükel-Specimen?
> Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen , dass jemand meine jüngste gebrauchte Ultegra gegen sowas tauschen u. verkaufen wollte, aber ich bin froh.
> Mir hat sich da vom Verkäufer her regelrecht der Vergleich mit Hardy Marksman 13ft und Drennan Alcolyte Ultra 13ft aufgezwungen.


mein reden, Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten, Hardy baut bestimmt Tolle Fliegen und Brandungsruten aber Match konnten die noch nie


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Ultegra ist schon eine sehr schöne und sehr schnelle Rute, aber die weiche Diaflash gefällt mir am besten, besonders im Nahbereich. Die Hardy ist ja mit einer Korea-Pin liiert und macht einen etwas kräftigeren Eindruck. Mit ihr würde ich auch nicht vor mittelprächtigen Karpfen zurückschrecken und eine 18er Mono benutzen.
> (Die Ultegra war damals wohl sauteuer und im Katalog wurden knapp 1000,- DM aufgerufen, war auch meine teuerste Rute.)
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


die Diaflash ist das eine 390H oder ohne H, weil die H ist nicht so weich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> mein reden, Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten, Hardy baut bestimmt Tolle Fliegen und Brandungsruten aber Match konnten die noch nie


Kommt so ein bischen drauf an was für eine Match, ich habe sowas in der Aktion als 14ft Match und noch krasser als 6m DAM Bolo, vorne superfeine Kohlefaserspitze. Streng genommen sind solche Ruten mit feiner Spitze und nach unten immer mehr auseinander gehend sehr progressiv. Oder haben bei stufigen Übergang dann eine Zweistufenaktion.
Wenn ich an richtige Wettkämpfe in der Schilderung von Susanne denke, da zählt jeder Fisch egal wie klein und wie groß,
dann ist so eine X-Fast Spitzentaper-Aktion und unten viel dicke Reserve genau richtig, also nicht schön, aber potent.
Von daher wäre der Name Match-Specimen-Marksman auf Treffer im englischen Anglerwettkampf und "Schützenkönig" ja vlt. doch genau richtig, wenn es um Preisgelder geht.

Vom Spaß am Fisch, dem Erregungsfaktor in der Rute, sind die Shimanos aber schon top-topper-toppest, nach meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> (Die Ultegra war damals wohl sauteuer und im Katalog wurden knapp 1000,- DM aufgerufen, war auch meine teuerste Rute.)



Die war aber damals auch State of the Art und kann selbst heute noch ganz vorne mithalten...

Obwohl ich mit echtem Wettkampfangeln so garnix anfangen kann, bedeutet "Matchrute" für mich reine Geschwindigkeit - sozusagen die Formel1 unter den Angelruten. Eigentlich bin ich davon überzeugt, dass ein Könner mit der Matchrute, passende, große und extrem hoch übersetze Rolle vorrausgesetzt, deutlich schneller und effektiver angelt als mit jeder Bolo oder gar Pole.
Deshalb muss so ein Teil für mich vor Allem sehr sehr schnell sein.. .
Das ist deine Ultegra...


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hardy baut bestimmt Tolle Fliegen und Brandungsruten



Auch da gab und gibt es besseres...


----------



## Tricast

Trotta schrieb:


> Mal so aus Interesse: Kennst Du zufällig noch das offizielle Line-Rating der Marksman aus dem Hardy-Katalog?


Leider nein. Die Rute war ein Geschenk.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die war aber damals auch State of the Art und kann selbst heute noch ganz vorne mithalten...
> 
> Obwohl ich mit echtem Wettkampfangeln so garnix anfangen kann, bedeutet "Matchrute" für mich reine Geschwindigkeit - sozusagen die Formel1 unter den Angelruten. Eigentlich bin ich davon überzeugt, dass ein Könner mit der Matchrute, passende, große und extrem hoch übersetze Rolle vorrausgesetzt, deutlich schneller und effektiver angelt als mit jeder Bolo oder gar Pole.
> Deshalb muss so ein Teil für mich vor Allem sehr sehr schnell sein.. .
> Das ist deine Ultegra...


Ich schätze, dass eine moderne lange 6m Bolo deutlich schneller ist, wenn du im Entfernungsbereich von bis etwa 2 Rutenlängen fischt, vorausgesetzt passend langer Kescher.
Erst weiter draußen kann eine typische Wurf-Match-Rute aufholen und überholen.

Matchrute heißt hier von der Rutenauslegung her ggü. Float auch, dass mit feinst möglichen Schnüren geangelt werden kann.
Auch wenn sich mir da bei sowas irgendwo Richtung Spinnweben nicht mehr erschließt.


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Diaflash ist das eine 390H oder ohne H, weil die H ist nicht so weich.


Hallo Thomas, meine hat kein H und gefällt mir trotzdem.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass eine moderne lange 6m Bolo deutlich schneller ist, wenn du im Entfernungsbereich von bis etwa 2 Rutenlängen fischt, vorausgesetzt passend langer Kescher.
> Erst weiter draußen kann eine typische Wurf-Match-Rute aufholen und überholen.


Glaub ich nicht - bis ich die Bolo zum Wurf nach hinten genommen habe, ist die Montage an der Match schon unterwegs.
Luftwiederstand ist das Stichwort...


----------



## Trotta

Tricast schrieb:


> Leider nein. Die Rute war ein Geschenk.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Schade, versuche schon länger das rauszufinden, aber anscheinend ist es Hardy gelungen alle alten Kataloge aus dem Internet zu tilgen. Nur den Katalog von 2015 hab ich noch gefunden, aber da ist schon das Nachfolgemodell, die Supero Float, drin.









						Hardy eng cat15
					

Read Hardy eng cat15 by irina_purefishing on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




					issuu.com


----------



## Andal

"Schnell" ist so ein Wort, das außer beim Einholen, oder der Rückstellung der Rute, beim Angeln eigentlich vollkommen deplatziert ist. Im Schweinsgalopp ans Wasser, sofort die vormontierten Ruten zusammengeworfen und hektl, hektl, hektl. Alles so überhaupt nicht meine Tasse Tee!


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> "Schnell" ist so ein Wort, das außer beim Einholen, oder der Rückstellung der Rute, beim Angeln eigentlich vollkommen deplatziert ist. Im Schweinsgalopp ans Wasser, sofort die vormontierten Ruten zusammengeworfen und hektl, hektl, hektl. Alles so überhaupt nicht meine Tasse Tee!


Heute, als alter Mann, sehe ich das auch so...


----------



## skyduck

Die hässliche Rute bringt wieder den Fisch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Klasse, ein schöner Wnterkarpfen, ein ganz herzliches Petri, @skyduck!


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Die hässliche Rute bringt wieder den Fisch.



Aber ein toller Fang!
Petri Heil zum Karpfen.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Die hässliche Rute bringt wieder den Fisch.


Wunderschöner Fisch, herzliches Petri!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Trotta schrieb:


> Schade, versuche schon länger das rauszufinden, aber anscheinend ist es Hardy gelungen alle alten Kataloge aus dem Internet zu tilgen. Nur den Katalog von 2015 hab ich noch gefunden, aber da ist schon das Nachfolgemodell, die Supero Float, drin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardy eng cat15
> 
> 
> Read Hardy eng cat15 by irina_purefishing on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com


Gerade nachgeschaut, die alte Hardy gibt es nicht mehr:
2013​Pure Fishing acquires UK brands Hardy, Greys, and Chub.​





						Our Story - Pure Fishing
					

Building the World’s Best Fishing Company, One Brand at a Time Angling is growing worldwide and Pure Fishing, Inc. has positioned its portfolio of brands to fuel that growth. A global provider of fishing tackle, lures, rods and reels, our brands are organized to meet market needs and encompasses...




					about.purefishing.com
				




Insofern fraglich, wie alt die Marksman Match sind bzw. ob nur/noch Restbestand verkauft wird, etc.
Jedenfalls waren sie definitiv stolz auf ihre progressive "Anti-Lock Action", dicke Fische im unteren Bereich drillen.


----------



## Trotta

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gerade nachgeschaut, die alte Hardy gibt es nicht mehr:
> 2013​Pure Fishing acquires UK brands Hardy, Greys, and Chub.​
> Insofern fraglich, wie alt die Marksman Match sind bzw. ob nur/noch Restbestand verkauft wird, etc.
> Jedenfalls waren sie definitiv stolz auf ihre progressive "Anti-Lock Action", dicke Fische im unteren Bereich drillen.


Ja, das weiß ich. Mir gehts ja nur um den alten Katalog von 2010 oder 2011. Schon erstaunlich, dass es gelungen ist, die komplett aus dem Inet verschwinden zu lassen.


----------



## Tricast

Trotta schrieb:


> Schade, versuche schon länger das rauszufinden, aber anscheinend ist es Hardy gelungen alle alten Kataloge aus dem Internet zu tilgen. Nur den Katalog von 2015 hab ich noch gefunden, aber da ist schon das Nachfolgemodell, die Supero Float, drin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardy eng cat15
> 
> 
> Read Hardy eng cat15 by irina_purefishing on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com


Mit 1,5 bis 5 lbs ist doch auch die Supero Float angegeben und das würde ich auch für die Marksman annehmen. Ich halte sie aber für robuster denn sie hat sich hervorragend gehalten bei dem großen Schuppenkarpfen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Trotta

Tricast schrieb:


> Mit 1,5 bis 5 lbs ist doch auch die Supero Float angegeben und das würde ich auch für die Marksman annehmen. Ich halte sie aber für robuster denn sie hat sich hervorragend gehalten bei dem großen Schuppenkarpfen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Die 5lbs finde ich auch realistisch, aber für die 14ft sind 8lbs angegeben und die trau ich der Rute nicht wirklich zu.


----------



## Minimax

Füsch in Brandenburg! 
Ich Sag's ja der Tag geht, Johnny Döbel kommt


----------



## Andal

skyduck schrieb:


> Die hässliche Rute bringt wieder den Fisch.


Die Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Dem Karpfen hat sie gefallen. Was zählt mehr?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Füsch in Brandenburg!
> Ich Sag's ja der Tag geht, Johnny Döbel kommt
> Anhang anzeigen 367570
> Anhang anzeigen 367572




Toll Mini!
Petri Heil!
Dieser Dübel ist aber auch schön rotflossig.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn es diese Marksman Float ist, dann muss es vor 2009 sein, da steht sie schon nicht mehr als neu drin in der Liste


----------



## Thomas.

dickes Petri an @skyduck und  @Minimax , gebt es zu ihr habt einen Gartenteich voll mit Modelfischen die warten nur darauf das ein Foto von ihnen gemacht wird



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, meine hat kein H und gefällt mir trotzdem.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


mir gefällt sie auch   



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht - bis ich die Bolo zum Wurf nach hinten genommen habe, ist die Montage an der Match schon unterwegs.


so würde ich es auch sehen, da gibt es doch bestimmt Videos auf YT von, Kirmes gegen Match


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn es diese Marksman Float ist, dann muss es vor 2009 sein, da steht sie schon nicht mehr als neu drin in der Liste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367579


die Preise für die Ruten ist nee Frechheit


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, ist zwar UVP-Preise, aber schon heftig.


----------



## Trotta

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn es diese Marksman Float ist, dann muss es vor 2009 sein, da steht sie schon nicht mehr als neu drin in der Liste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367579


Genau, es geht um die Specialist Float. Und die UVP ist natürliche ne Frechheit. Im Handel gabs die Ruten damals aber für unter 300,-. 
Immer noch ne Frechheit.^^


----------



## Andal

Bei Hardy macht eben auch die Optik viel aus und das Gefühl, zu wissen, es ist Hardy. Leider ging da mit der Aufgabe der Herstellung in GB sehr viel am Nimbus verloren. Aber auf einer Stippermesse hatte der Fiebig mal einen(!) Friefischkescher von Hardy dabei. Der war außer schön, nur noch schön. Der Mann, der ihn kaufte und stolz aus der Halle trug, wurde so dermaßen von (neidvollen) Blicken verfolgt, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Hardy macht eben auch die Optik viel aus und das Gefühl, zu wissen, es ist Hardy. Leider ging da mit der Aufgabe der Herstellung in GB sehr viel am Nimbus verloren. Aber auf einer Stippermesse hatte der Fiebig mal einen(!) Friefischkescher von Hardy dabei. Der war außer schön, nur noch schön. Der Mann, der ihn kaufte und stolz aus der Halle trug, wurde so dermaßen von (neidvollen) Blicken verfolgt, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe.


Nicht umsonst wurde in der Heimat des House of Hardy der Begriff der "Tackletart" geprägt- ich bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage..
Bisous,
Eure
Minimaxette


----------



## Andal

Aber wieder mal ein Denkspiel.

Nehmt fünf identische Ruten, anonymisiert sie vollständig und gebt sie fünf erfahrenen Anglern zum fischen und bewerten in die Hand.

Dabei werden mit Sicherheit mindestens drei höchst verschiedene Ergebnisse zu Tage kommen!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber wieder mal ein Denkspiel.
> 
> Nehmt fünf identische Ruten, anonymisiert sie vollständig und gebt sie fünf erfahrenen Anglern zum fischen und bewerten in die Hand.
> 
> Dabei werden mit Sicherheit mindestens drei höchst verschiedene Ergebnisse zu Tage kommen!


Da hätte ich was fürs nächste ÜkT (inshallah).
Mir sind vor einigen Jahren auf ner Messe durch Uli Beyer zwei Unmarkierte Matchruten in die Hände gefallen. Er überließ sie mir im günstig Doppelpack.* Vermutlich 0er-Serien, also Erlkönige- absolut keine Anhaltspunkte, die eine ist würde ich sagen auch nur provisorisch beringt.
Die würde ich gerne mal Euch Jungs in die Hände drücken, und eure Einschätzung hinsichtlich deren Eigenschaften erfahren. Eigentlich ganz schöne Ruten, ich muss sie nur mal wieder hervorkramen



*Das war ganz witzig: Ich hab, in vollem Messeornat mit Tweedmütze, Weste, Cordhose einen seiner Jungs über Trotting, Centrepins, Avons und wasweisich für denglishem Crap vollgequatscht. Der ist in Panik geraten und hat einen Muttersprachler geholt, und wir haben dann die Verhandlungen auf Englsich geführt.


----------



## Frankenstone

Guten Abend, muss seit Jahren mal wieder gerade was beim Askari bestellen und wenn ich schon dabei bin:
Angelladen hat ja vermutlich noch länger geschlossen, ist auch weiter entfernt. Mein Bedarf an Ködern ist auch nicht so hoch dass es sich bein den einschlägigen Naturköderversandstellen rentieren würde.
Da dachte ich daran es mal mit Berkley Gulp zu versuchen. Mit der Suchfunktion quillt das Forum über, kann man gar nicht alles lesen.
Habe bisher Null Erfahrung mit Gulp. Zielfisch wäre aber Schleie. (Kommen auch massenhaft kleine Rotfedern vor, die will ich eher vermeiden. Sind vermutlich jetzt auch noch nicht so aktiv.)
Kann mir jemand ne bestimmte Sorte Gulp auf Schleien empfehlen? Made+Maiskorn habe ich hier bisher einen Beitrag gefunden.


----------



## Frankenstone

Oder doch lieber Miniboilies als Ausweiche zu den Naturködern auf Schleien.
Null Erfahrung bisher, weder mit Gulp noch mit irgendwelchen Boilies.
(Bei Boilies oder auch Miniboilies müßte ich jedoch wertvollen Platz im Kasten opfern. Der ist eh randvoll.
Daher meine Frage zu den Gulp Ködern.)


----------



## Hecht100+

Nimm einen kleinen Pellet ( Halibut z.B.), oder Boilie, ich würde deine Chancen mit Gulp auf nur wenige Prozent schätzen. Das einzige wo ich sie noch benutze ist als Blickfang, halbe rote Made/Wurm als Reiz.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Aber wieder mal ein Denkspiel.
> 
> Nehmt fünf identische Ruten, anonymisiert sie vollständig und gebt sie fünf erfahrenen Anglern zum fischen und bewerten in die Hand.
> 
> Dabei werden mit Sicherheit mindestens drei höchst verschiedene Ergebnisse zu Tage kommen!



Haben wir mal mit Fliegenruten und verbunden Augen gemacht...
Letzter Platz, und zwar mit Abstand und einstimmig, war Hardy Palakona für damals irgendwas 1300€...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Frankenstone: Meine Gulp-Erfahrungen lassen mich einen großen Bogen um die Produkte machen. Mit Miniboilies am Methodfeeder wirst Du erfolgreicher sein. Und es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, sich Würmer zu suchen, respektive nach ihnen zu graben!


----------



## Frankenstone

Danke, Pellets hab ich mal (an anderen Baggerseen, mit eher wenig Schleien)probiert, da hab ich auch noch so Ringe dafür im Kasten. Insofern eine Lösung.
Allerdings hatten die Pellets die ich damals hatte sich immer verdammt schnell aufgelöst (im Frühjahr. Können auch Sonnenbarsche oder Kleinbarsche gewesen sein.
Die kommen überall ebenfalls reichlich vor. Man sah nie einen Biss und zog auch ultraleichtes Gerät praktisch immer leer raus.

Für Boilies und das ganze dafür erforderliche Zubehör habe ich, wie bereits geschrieben, eher absolut keinen Platz im Kasten oder Rucksack.
Und auch Null Praxis damit. Deswegen ja auch meine Frage obs da irgendwas passendes von Berkley Gulp für Schleien gäbe.

Aber stimmt schon, ich hatte mal 2 kleine Schleien im Aquarium. Pellets lösten die in Nullkommanichts in Luft auf...,
nur lösen halt die 3 anderen Kleinfischarten Minirotfedern, Minibarsche und Sonnenbarsche Pellets in Luft auf bevor die Schleien überhaupt ne Chance haben... :-(
Ich sehe es schon kommen, jetzt muss ich mich wegen Corona auch noch mit den von mir immer gemiedenen Boilies auseinandersetzen.

(Bin nämlich eher Gelegenheitsangler, die Jagd im Wald hat bei mir Priorität. Bin nur Naturköder gewohnt, von daher nutzen mir aber auch die Naturköderversandstellen eher nichts. Wenn ich letzten Frühling mal geguckt hatte war verschiedenes oft ausverkauft.
Da komme ich nicht wirklich auf Bestellmenge und da Jagd Priorität hat, würde es bei mir eher vergammeln.
Das will mann ja auch nicht.

Welche Pellets von Askari könntet Ihr mir auf Schleien empfehlen? (Damals hatte ich andere und teilweise Testware, also nix von Askari.)


----------



## Frankenstone

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Frankenstone: Meine Gulp-Erfahrungen lassen mich einen großen Bogen um die Produkte machen. Mit Miniboilies am Methodfeeder wirst Du erfolgreicher sein. Und es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, sich Würmer zu suchen, respektive nach ihnen zu graben!


Danke, aber die Möglichkeit habe ich hier nicht. Reiner Sandboden. Früher wurde sogar Tabak hier angebaut.
Nicht mal im Jagdrevier im Wald ne Chance Würmer zu finden, das ist auch reiner Sandboden dort. Brunnen und Bäche inzwischen ausgetrocknet.
Und direkt an unseren stadtnahen Baggerseeen würde man nur Hundehaufen finden. Früher gingen dort noch 100 Würmer/1,5 h wenn man etwas geschickter ist als ich. Ich hatte dann 10 - 15. Auch völlig ausgetrocknet. Kann man leider vergessen hier.
Aber genau diese Würmer von vor Ort waren immer die besten. Stimmt schon Dein Tipp!


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du zwei 14er Halibut-Pellets oder einen 20er Pellet nimmst, dann sollten die auch bei Wärme so mehrere Stunden halten ohne zu zerbröseln. Kann man aber zu Hause auch in einem Glas ausprobieren, wie der Zerfall ist. Da du Askari angesprochen hast, dort heißen sie z.B.  Carp Zoom Bloody Halibut Hook Pellets, und keine Angst, eine mittlere Schleie wird locker mit einem 20er Pellets fertig. Es gibt aber auch noch andere Sorten.


----------



## skyduck

Vielen Dank für die vielen Petris und hier meine Tagesbericht:

Gegen 13 Uhr war ich an der Ruhr. Meine bisher sehr erfolgreiche Stelle war heute frei. Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Sitzkiepe mit allen Anbauten komplett in den Fahrradhänger passt. Selbst der Feederarm kann dran bleiben. Ich demontiere lediglich die Rutenablage vom Arm. Das ist sehr praktisch, da ich die Schublade vom Ködertray direkt beladen kann, meinen Proviant und Sonnenbrille in den Korum Bowl packe und meine Tücher, Müllsack und Schwamm in die Futterschale. Am Platz angekommen brauche ich nur die Kiste rausheben, den Fußpodest ausrichten und bin sofort ready to fish. Da die Kiepe zu den leichteren Modellen gehört ist sie voll beladen mit allen Anbauten keine 16 kg schwer und kann somit gut rausgehoben und ausgerichtet werden. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Die steigenden Wassertemperaturen haben leider auch direkt _Horden von  Grundeln aktiviert. Selbst eine schon fast schwarze im Hochzeitskleid habe ich gefangen. Die Biester machen vor nichts halt. Selbst meine Pellets haben sie attackiert und mir mehrere Baitbands durchgebissen. Zusätzlich hat mir vom Hochwasser  angeschwemmtes Astwerk den Angelplatz schwierig gestaltet und mehrere Haken und 2 Körbchen gekostet. 

Mit Beginn der Dämmerung haben sich die Grundeln langsam zurück gezogen und es gab zwei gute Bisse auf Breadpunch die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte. Dann kam ein sehr langsamer aber kraftvoller Biss an der Sphere. Der Anschlag saß und wurde sofort mit starken Widerstand quittiert. Die Sphere arbeite wieder traumhaft und ließ den kleinen Schuppi keine Chance. Erst dachte ich schon, es sei der selbe wie letztes Mal, konnte dann aber sofort an dem Rücken sehen das dem nicht so war. Ich bin echt erstaunt was hier an der Brotflocke alles zu Tage kommt. Karpfen selbst in dieser Größe fange ich hier nicht wirklich oft und nun ist es dieses Jahr schon der zweite. Für mich ein Bilderbuchstart in dieses Jahr.

Ein Wort noch zur Punchbox von Guru. Das Ding hält das Brot in der Sonne echt schön weich und feucht. Die Bedienung der Lade ist durch die Mulde sehr gut und durch die Stoppergummis am Boden auch mit einer Hand möglich wenn die Box auf dem Tray steht. Leider ist der Kunststoff nicht so hart wie gedacht und leidet beim Brotausstechen in der Box direkt. Das ist etwas enttäuschend zumal man dann kleine schwarze Stippen am Brot hat. Ich habe mir jetzt ein Stück aus einer Schneidematte reingelegt, dass sollte dann klappen.

Die größte Irritation war für mich heute, als irgendwann in aller Seelenruhe ein einsamer Schwimmer Mitte in der Ruhr an mir vorbeigeschwommen kam und dann irgendwann hinter der nächste Kurve verschwand.

Petri @Minimax für den Minimaxfisch äh Döbel mein ich natürlich und an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## Skott

Petri Dirk und danke für den Bericht und die Bilder! 
Bei dem Schwimmer hätte ich auch dumm geguckt, das Wasser hat doch höchstens 8°C oder?


----------



## Andal

*# Artificial Baits*

Das ist in der Tat ein sehr komplexes Thema. Wenn man die konventionell anbietet, wie eben ihre natürlichen Vorbilder, dann wird es schwer. Aber so bald man ihnen über die Montage, oder gleich selber etwas Leben einhaucht, dann fangen sie auch und da sogar sehr gut. Ganz besonders gilt das für die berüchtigten Berkley Gulp Würmer. Wirft man die nur aus und harrt der Dinge, die kommen werden, wird man lange erfolglos harren. Da muss etwas Bewegung sein und schon klappt es. Da reicht auch schon die Strömung, dass sich diese Stärke-Kreaturen bewegen!

Man muss sie einfach richtig mit ihren natürlichen Vorbildern vergleichen, sonst wäre man unredlich.

*# Schleienfischen mit Pellets, Dumbell und Boilies*

Das funktioniert dagegen hervorragend. Aber man muss wissen, welche Formate im See sind, wo und wann sie ziehen. Am wichtigsten das WO, das WANN kann man ggf. aussitzen. Eine 16er Murmel plus einem 12er PopUp sind dabei für einen Schleie ab 40 cm aufwärts kein Problem, absolut kein Problem. Einziges "Problem" dabei können lediglich Beifänge in Form von Karpfen und guten, bis sehr guten Brachsen auftreten. Die kann man in den ufernahem und auch gerne etwas krautreicheren Spots nie ganz ausschließen. Da muss man dann auch kein derbes Karpfengerät einbringen. 2 oz. Bleie an einem semi fixed Runnrig und etwas längere FC beschichtete Monovorfächer mit 8er - 12er Haken reichen vollkommen aus.

Die Art des Köders ist dabei eher unwichtig. Schleien sind kreuzneugierige Fische. Also sind recht bunte Köder, oder ein greller PopUp zum Pellet nie falsch. Pellets werden zumeist auch in den Versionen als "Hookbaits" verkauft, schon vorgebohrt und etwas härter und langlebiger im Wasser. 6-8 Stunden halten die dann ohne Auflösungstendenzen. Vollkommen genug für eine Nacht. Bei Pellets nehme ich gerne auch ein grelles, auftreibendes Fake Mais Korn, statt dem Poppi. Nagt wirklich wer den Pellet ab, bleibt mir immer noch das Stück Gummi am Haar und ich verschwende nicht meine Zeit mit leeren Haken.

Sind die Formate der Schleien und Brassen nicht so groß,geht man einfach mit den Ködergrößen herunter. Das erweitert zwar dann das Spektrum der Beifänge, aber es gibt Schlimmer Schicksale.
Bei der Fütterung bin ich in beiden Fällen sehr zurückhaltend. Etwas von den sinkenden Hakenködern, gerne auch mal zerkleinert in einen PVA Strumpf und das genügt. Mit formidablen Futterteppichen aus Grundfutter und Partikeln holt man sie einfach zu viele Mitesser auf den Platz und genau das mögen Schleien nicht. Die bleiben lieber unter sich, sind zwar etwas schreckhaft, aber, wie schon gesagt, kreuzneugierig. Bei einem Platscher sofort in Deckung, aber genau so schnell wieder da, weil sie unbedingt wissen wollen, was da geplatscht hat.

Wenn man keine Naturköder bekommt, keine NK fischen will, oder aber auch etwas Grundeln im See sind, dann ist dieses Schleienfischen im Carpstyle XXS eine echte Alternative, will man nicht dem Wahnsinn anheim fallen, den einem Kleinfische bei Würmchen & Maden sicher bescheren würden!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - bei den Temperaturen und ohne Neo.....
Der ist ja mal abgehärtet..
Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Karpfen!


----------



## Andal

*# Anfüttern beim Schleienfischen Carpstyle XXS*

Eines meiner Top-Fütterungsmittel sind übergends Frolicringe - original Rind. Entweder im PVA, oder mit er Madenzwille einzeln eingeschossen. Man braucht nicht viel, aber weich und firsch lösen sie sich am besten - also den Sack nicht lange offen stehen lassen. So hat man Ruck Zuck eine schöne Aromasuppe am Platz.

Die Ringerl lassen sich aber auch direkt am Haar anbieten. Da empfiehlt es sich, wenn man das Loch etwas garniert. Entweder ein Maiskorn, auch ein Fake Mais Korn mit aufziehen, oder mit etwas Paste zuschmieren. Allerdings sollte man dann auch regelmäßig wechseln, denn lange halten die Frolics nicht im Wasser. Dafür wirken sie aber auch wirklich instant. Da lassen sich dann auch sehr einfach ein paar Ringe per PVA String, oder ganz klassisch per Gummiring und Zuckerwürfel beifüttern.

Aber auch hier gilt: Es müssen schon die richtigen Fische auch wirklich im See sein. Der Wille alleine versetzt auch hier keine Berge.


----------



## rhinefisher

Andal schrieb:


> Eines meiner Top-Fütterungsmittel sind übergends Frolicringe - original Rind.



Die sind auch für Barben ein sehr guter Köder...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Andal schrieb:


> *# Anfüttern beim Schleienfischen Carpstyle XXS*
> 
> Eines meiner Top-Fütterungsmittel sind übergends Frolicringe - original Rind. Entweder im PVA, oder mit er Madenzwille einzeln eingeschossen. Man braucht nicht viel, aber weich und firsch lösen sie sich am besten - also den Sack nicht lange offen stehen lassen. So hat man Ruck Zuck eine schöne Aromasuppe am Platz.
> 
> Die Ringerl lassen sich aber auch direkt am Haar anbieten. Da empfiehlt es sich, wenn man das Loch etwas garniert. Entweder ein Maiskorn, auch ein Fake Mais Korn mit aufziehen, oder mit etwas Paste zuschmieren. Allerdings sollte man dann auch regelmäßig wechseln, denn lange halten die Frolics nicht im Wasser. Dafür wirken sie aber auch wirklich instant. Da lassen sich dann auch sehr einfach ein paar Ringe per PVA String, oder ganz klassisch per Gummiring und Zuckerwürfel beifüttern.
> 
> Aber auch hier gilt: Es müssen schon die richtigen Fische auch wirklich im See sein. Der Wille alleine versetzt auch hier keine Berge.



Bei Frolic habe ich festgestellt, dass die Variante mit Rind den Ringen aus Geflügel weit überlegen ist. Vielleicht hat das auch mir ihrer etwas dunkleren Farbe zu tun? Auf Brassen habe ich eine Zeit lang gerne auch nur mit halben Frolics geangelt, welche ich mittels eines Baitbands bzw. kleinen Gummiringes am Haar angeködert hatte. Ein sehr guter Köder, für alle möglichen Friedfische. Dass Frolic obendrein relativ günstig ist und überall erhältlich ist, das ist natürlich umso besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Frolics werde ich nie wieder an einer Haarmontage mit durchgebundener Öse anbieten.
Das ist ziemlich blöd bei "die richtigen Fische auch wirklich im See".


----------



## Jürgen57

Habe schon oft im Backofen getrocknet und dann klein gemahlen und mit ins Futter zugegeben.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

skyduck schrieb:


> Die steigenden Wassertemperaturen haben leider auch direkt _Horden von  Grundeln aktiviert. Selbst eine schon fast schwarze im Hochzeitskleid habe ich gefangen. Die Biester machen vor nichts halt. Selbst meine Pellets haben sie attackiert und mir mehrere Baitbands durchgebissen. Zusätzlich hat mir vom Hochwasser  angeschwemmtes Astwerk den Angelplatz schwierig gestaltet und mehrere Haken und 2 Körbchen gekostet.
> 
> Mit Beginn der Dämmerung haben sich die Grundeln langsam zurück gezogen und es gab zwei gute Bisse auf Breadpunch die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte. Dann kam ein sehr langsamer aber kraftvoller Biss an der Sphere. Der Anschlag saß und wurde sofort mit starken Widerstand quittiert. Die Sphere arbeite wieder traumhaft und ließ den kleinen Schuppi keine Chance. Erst dachte ich schon, es sei der selbe wie letztes Mal, konnte dann aber sofort an dem Rücken sehen das dem nicht so war. Ich bin echt erstaunt was hier an der Brotflocke alles zu Tage kommt. Karpfen selbst in dieser Größe fange ich hier nicht wirklich oft und nun ist es dieses Jahr schon der zweite. Für mich ein Bilderbuchstart in dieses Jahr.
> 
> Die größte Irritation war für mich heute, als irgendwann in aller Seelenruhe ein einsamer Schwimmer Mitte in der Ruhr an mir vorbeigeschwommen kam und dann irgendwann hinter der nächste Kurve verschwand.


Wo bist du denn unterwegs?
Hier in Mülheim ist es so schlimm, dass es an meinen Stellen eigentlich nie mehr als 5 sec dauert, bis ein am Grund liegender Köder attackiert wird. Gerne wollte ich einem kleinen Jungangler mal einen Aal zeigen bevor. sie in den nächsten Jahren aussterben.
Das wird, zumindest an der Ruhr, kaum noch möglich sein.

Hast du den Karpfen in einem Stau oder Fließwasser verhaftet?
Auf die würde ich es auch gerne mal versuchen, mache mir hier auf der Fließstrecke aber kaum Hoffnung.

Über den Schwimmer hätte ich mich im Februar auch gewundert.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Nun wird beim Friedfischangeln auch mit reinem Brot gefischt, dass dann im oberen Bereich des Hakens etwas angedrückt wird, damit es nicht beim ersten Wurf vom Haken fliegt.
> Dazu wird eigentlich immer Weißbrot verwendet.
> Weißbrot ist für mich eigentlich sowas wie Baguette.
> Verwendet wird in Anleitungen und Filmen jedoch immer Toastbrot, genauer gesagt:
> Das „amerikanische“ Sandwichtoast.
> Meine Frage ist, wieso es sich im anglerischen Sinn bei „amerikanischem“ Sandwichtoast um Weißbrot handelt, bei „normalem“ Toast aber nicht um ein solches?
> Welches „Weißbrot“ verwendet ihr denn für Brotflockenmontagen (nicht Schwimmbrot)?





Andal schrieb:


> Ich mach beim Toast keinen großen Aufwand. Den Sandwichtoast vom Rewe und gut isses.





Minimax schrieb:


> Sandwichtoast ist feuchter und bappiger als normaler Toast, was dem Kneten sehr zugute kommt. Du erkennst ihn im Supermarkt an dem Aufdruck "Sandwichtoast" auf der Tüte.


Danke für den Input!

Sandwichtoast habe ich noch nie gekauft. Sonst wäre mir bestimmt aufgefallen, dass es feuchter ist als normales Toast. 
Ist es so, dass richtiges Weißbrot somit eigentlich nie genutzt wird, sondern immer Toastbrot?

In Filmen über Friedfischangeln in GB wird auch Brot verwendet, das unserem Toastbrot oder Sandwichtoast von der Kastenform ähnlich aussieht, aber nicht geschnitten ist.
Handelt es sich dabei in Prinzip um ungeschnittenes Toast bzw. „Sandwichtoast“?


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn es diese Marksman Float ist, dann muss es vor 2009 sein, da steht sie schon nicht mehr als neu drin in der Liste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367579


Die Ersatzfeederspitzen sind ausgesprochen günstig!


----------



## Andal

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> In Filmen über Friedfischangeln in GB wird auch Brot verwendet, das unserem Toastbrot oder Sandwichtoast von der Kastenform ähnlich aussieht, aber nicht geschnitten ist.
> Handelt es sich dabei in Prinzip um ungeschnittenes Toast bzw. „Sandwichtoast“?


Diese englischen "Kleisterlaibe", genannt Family Bread, gibt's bei uns nicht. Alternativ kann man aber gewöhnliches Kastenweißbrot, am besten wenn es noch lauwarm ist, sofort in Plastik verpacken und hast dann wirklich zähes und klebriges Angelbrot. An zweiter Stelle folgen dann die Fladenbrote der orientalischen Lebensmittelläden.


----------



## skyduck

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn unterwegs?
> Hier in Mülheim ist es so schlimm, dass es an meinen Stellen eigentlich nie mehr als 5 sec dauert, bis ein am Grund liegender Köder attackiert wird. Gerne wollte ich einem kleinen Jungangler mal einen Aal zeigen bevor. sie in den nächsten Jahren aussterben.
> Das wird, zumindest an der Ruhr, kaum noch möglich sein.
> 
> Hast du den Karpfen in einem Stau oder Fließwasser verhaftet?
> Auf die würde ich es auch gerne mal versuchen, mache mir hier auf der Fließstrecke aber kaum Hoffnung.
> 
> Über den Schwimmer hätte ich mich im Februar auch gewundert.


Meine Strecke ist Bochum Dahlhausen. Ja Grundeln sind überall schwierig. Es gibt aber durchaus Stellen und Strategien dagegen anzugehen. Aale laufen eigentlich immer ganz gut in der Ruhr. Nimm die Grundeln einfach als Köder. Wurm ist außer bei schlammigen Stellen sinnlos. Generell sind Köder die sich nicht bewegen immer deutlich besser und halt immer experimentieren. Bei mir klappt massives Anfüttern und Mais immer gut. Sind erstmal andere Fische am Platz verdrängen diese die Grundeln.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Grundeln als Köder zu nehmen hatte ich mir überlegt, doch meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass es in der Ruhr fast nur Spitzkopfaale gibt.
Wie auch immer. Anders wird es nicht funktionieren. In dem Bereich wo ich unterwegs bin gibt es keine Stelle ohne Massen an Grundeln.

Hast du den Karpfen in der Ruhr selber gefangen oder im Staubereich?
Ich habe hier eine Stelle, an der ein kleiner Altarm mündet, der aber nur ca. 30-40 cm tief ist.
In dem Bereich der Einmündung ist kaum Strömung. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal dort, wenn es nicht inzwischen verboten ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn ich von vielen Grundeln lese, fällt mir immer wieder das "durchangeln" ein.
Also ala Wettfischer so viele wie möglich rausfangen, wenn möglich, then for exitus.
Das hat eigentlich immer geklappt, ob Ukelei, kleine Weißfische, kleine Barsche, Katzenwelse, Kaulbarsche, Sonnenbarsche, usw.
Bei den Grundeln letztes Jahr auch, nach nichtmal einer Stunde war Schluss, und seitdem auch nicht mehr so lästig.

Jetzt könnte man mal nach dem Köder und der Montage für optimales Grundeln rauszocken beratschlagen.
Für Anfänger- und Kinderangeln ist das auch ideal.
Ist Wurmstückchen der beste Köder, oder reicht die Made? Wie bekommt man alle Grundelbisse auch raus? Reicht widerhakenlos und welche Größe?

Und: braucht es dazu eine besondere Grundel-Raus-Peitsche?


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich es auf Rapfen und Zander am Abend abgesehen habe, ist immer die China Stippe "Ginner" dabei. 18er Schnur lang-lang, eine Pilotkugel und ein langschenkeliger Stipphaken Gr. 16. Immer dabei, ein Glaserl Berkley Gulp Maden. Damit fange ich mir auf die Schnelle 3-4 Grundeln. Die lager ich dann zwischen naßem und sehr stark gesalzenem Küchenkrepp in einer Tupperdose. Natürlich tot!

Das reicht mir für den Ansitz auf Zander. Nach dem Rapfenblinkern. Und geht Rucki Zucki.

Aber der absolute Hit auf Grundeln sind feine Stückchen von Nordseekrabben (von Feinkost Albrecht Süd). Mit diesem Köder und dem höchst ausgewogenen o.a. Setup kann man auch einen Eimer voll Grundeln erhaschen!


----------



## skyduck

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Grundeln als Köder zu nehmen hatte ich mir überlegt, doch meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass es in der Ruhr fast nur Spitzkopfaale gibt.
> Wie auch immer. Anders wird es nicht funktionieren. In dem Bereich wo ich unterwegs bin gibt es keine Stelle ohne Massen an Grundeln.
> 
> Hast du den Karpfen in der Ruhr selber gefangen oder im Staubereich?
> Ich habe hier eine Stelle, an der ein kleiner Altarm mündet, der aber nur ca. 30-40 cm tief ist.
> In dem Bereich der Einmündung ist kaum Strömung. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal dort, wenn es nicht inzwischen verboten ist.


Ne es gibt auch reichlich Breitkopf. Grundeln gibt es ja auch in kleiner oder halt ohne Kopf. Selbst Döbel habe ich darauf schon gefangen. Der Karpfen stammt von genau so einem Einlauf wie du beschrieben hast. Langsam rantasten wo es tiefer wird. Genau diese Stellen lohnen sich dann im Sommer auch auf Aal.


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich von vielen Grundeln lese, fällt mir immer wieder das "durchangeln" ein.
> Also ala Wettfischer so viele wie möglich rausfangen, wenn möglich, then for exitus.
> Das hat eigentlich immer geklappt, ob Ukelei, kleine Weißfische, kleine Barsche, Katzenwelse, Kaulbarsche, Sonnenbarsche, usw.
> Bei den Grundeln letztes Jahr auch, nach nichtmal einer Stunde war Schluss, und seitdem auch nicht mehr so lästig.
> 
> Jetzt könnte man mal nach dem Köder und der Montage für optimales Grundeln rauszocken beratschlagen.
> Für Anfänger- und Kinderangeln ist das auch ideal.
> Ist Wurmstückchen der beste Köder, oder reicht die Made? Wie bekommt man alle Grundelbisse auch raus? Reicht widerhakenlos und welche Größe?
> 
> Und: braucht es dazu eine besondere Grundel-Raus-Peitsche?


Eine Made am 16er Haken zum größten Teil komplett aufziehen mit feiner Pickerrute. Aber selbst bei 200 Stück biste an der Ruhr nicht durch... wie gesagt wenn Du Rotaugen an den Platz fütterst verschwinden sie auch.


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Aber der absolute Hit auf Grundeln sind feine Stückchen von Nordseekrabben (von Feinkost Albrecht Süd). Mit diesem Köder und dem höchst ausgewogenen o.a. Setup kann man auch einen Eimer voll Grundeln erhaschen!


Ich muss ja zugeben, ich bin ein grosser Freund der Grundel geworden, seit ich einmal zweidrei Dutzend von den Kerlchen mehliert und ausgebacken habe, dazu einige Spritzer Zitrone und ein knofiges Sößchen.

Ich hab die mit nem 10er oderso Haken mit andedrücktem Widerhaken, einer Made und 10cm drüber nem SSG an der kurzen Picker auf Sicht "gestippt" Die wurden dann speedomäßig in nem EImer mit Wasser zwischengehältert, und als genug beisammen waren, gings ans blutige Geschäft. Kurz darauf Schwammen sie in Butterschmalz, und danach in Weißwein.


----------



## Andal

Die Grundeln waren am Rhein auch schon deutlich mehr und lästiger. Ich finde es sehr spannend, wie sich so ein großer Fluss in so kurzer Zeit verändern kann.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss ja zugeben, ich bin ein grosser Freund der Grundel geworden, seit ich einmal zweidrei Dutzend von den Kerlchen mehliert und ausgebacken habe, dazu einige Spritzer Zitrone und ein knofiges Sößchen.
> 
> Ich hab die mit nem 10er oderso Haken mit andedrücktem Widerhaken, einer Made und 10cm drüber nem SSG an der kurzen Picker auf Sicht "gestippt" Die wurden dann speedomäßig in nem EImer mit Wasser zwischengehältert, und als genug beisammen waren, gings ans blutige Geschäft. Kurz darauf Schwammen sie in Butterschmalz, und danach in Weißwein.


Grundeli fritti ... ist zwar etwas Arbeit, aber enorm schmackhaft!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Grundeli fritti ... ist zwar etwas Arbeit, aber enorm schmackhaft!


Wir sollen ja mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, und die FIschkocherei hier nicht Überhand nehmen lassen- aber der Hinweis sei gestattet: Die Arbeit ist wirklich überschaubar: Man läßt den FIschlein rasch und human das Schicksal der Marie Antoinette teilwerden, dann ein Schnitt, ein Schnickser  mit dem Daumen, das wars.
Hat man die Gewünschte Menge so präpariert, gehts in eine Schüsssel mit Maismehl (klumpt nicht und gibt ne schöne Farbe) das mit Salz und Pfeffer nach Geschmack versetzt wurde, und Schüttelt bis alle schön mehliert sind. Sodann in ein feines Küchensieb, um das überschüssige Mehl loszuwerden- und dann ab in Pfanne.


----------



## Andal

Maismehl ist auch eine Idee. Ich hätte jetzt "Wiener Grießler", oder "Spätzlemehl" genommen - also Weizenmehl mit einem gröberen Mahlgrad.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schön illustrierten Bericht und natürlich ein sattes Petri! zu dem auffälligen Schuppi, lieber @skyduck .
Super, daß die Sphere sich so gut macht. Hoffentlich hast Du so einen agilen Cypriniden bald auch mal an der Tri-Cast.


----------



## Frankenstone

Andal, ich danke Dir für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
Sind eigentlich 4 Seen mit Schleien, die ich zur Verfügung habe. Im flachsten davon werden die sichtbaren bis knapp 2 pfd. schwer. Eher nur so 1pfd.
Im tiefsten und größten Baggersee gehts eher so ab 4 pfd. aufwärts und die Karpfenangler beschweren sich über die als Beifang mit Boilies.
Da kommste aber vom Ufer aus nicht legal dran 
(Schongebiet. Was die Karpfenangler dort eigentlich illegal machen ist mir auch egal, aber die haben mehr von diesen Schleien als Beifang als wie Karpfen... Große Brassen gibts natürlich auch.)
Boilie ist und war aber noch nie mein Ding.
Ich versuche es zunächst nochmal mit Pellets und bestelle mir welche.
(Mein oller Vater hat immer schon behauptet, dass große Schleien Brutfisch mögen. Ich hatte mal 2 kleine Schleien im Aqarium. 
Meine Pellets mochten die eher nur zögerlich.
Aber wehe ich hab gehackten Barsch oder Sonnenbarsch ins Aqaurium getan..., da ging die Luzie ab und blieb kein Fitzel übrig.)

Ich angle ja viel mit Köderfisch. Auf nen ganzen oder halben hatte ich noch nie ne Schleie, von daher verstehe ich nicht so ganz wieso die Aquriumsschleien so auf das Fischhack abgefahren sind. Vermutlich Nährstoffmangel/Eiweissmangel. An Flockenfutter sind die immer nur sehr verhalten ran.


----------



## Frankenstone

Frolic oder überhaupt Hundefutter hab ich mir längst abgewöhnt. Das ist hier ganz schlecht wenn 3 Dobermänner die Uferböschung hinabsprinten, oder sonstige Kampfhunde. Das ist hier so ein lokales Problem am Stadtrand, niemals Hundefutter am Körper oder in Rutennähe.
Egal wie fängig das sein mag! Denn die HundehalterInnen zahlen niemals für zerbrochene Ruten, die machen sich dann lieber ein neues Tattoo ins Gesicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Stell dich doch nicht so an - einfach einen Beutel mehr mitnehmen und Du gewinnst massig Freunde fürs Leben...


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sollen ja mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, und die FIschkocherei hier nicht Überhand nehmen lassen- aber der Hinweis sei gestattet: Die Arbeit ist wirklich überschaubar: Man läßt den FIschlein rasch und human das Schicksal der Marie Antoinette teilwerden, dann ein Schnitt, ein Schnickser  mit dem Daumen, das wars.
> Hat man die Gewünschte Menge so präpariert, gehts in eine Schüsssel mit Maismehl (klumpt nicht und gibt ne schöne Farbe) das mit Salz und Pfeffer nach Geschmack versetzt wurde, und Schüttelt bis alle schön mehliert sind. Sodann in ein feines Küchensieb, um das überschüssige Mehl loszuwerden- und dann ab in Pfanne.


Es geht hier nicht ums Rezept, da gibt es bestimmt schon mehr als genug.... Minute 2:28. Habe es getestet und es funktioniert super und erleichtert die Verarbeitung enorm. Selbst als gelernter Koch findet man immer was neues und lernt man nie aus...


----------



## Andal

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Frolic oder überhaupt Hundefutter hab ich mir längst abgewöhnt. Das ist hier ganz schlecht wenn 3 Dobermänner die Uferböschung hinabsprinten, oder sonstige Kampfhunde. Das ist hier so ein lokales Problem am Stadtrand, niemals Hundefutter am Körper oder in Rutennähe.
> Egal wie fängig das sein mag! Denn die HundehalterInnen zahlen niemals für zerbrochene Ruten, die machen sich dann lieber ein neues Tattoo ins Gesicht.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Stell dich doch nicht so an - einfach einen Beutel mehr mitnehmen und Du gewinnst massig Freunde fürs Leben...


Das "Problem" hatte ich mal an der Rur bei Hückelhoven, vielmehr die Hunde-Mutti hatte das Problem. Ein Rauhaardackel verliebte sich ad hoc so in meine Pellets, dass er keinen Schritt mehr von meiner Seite weichen wollte. Er richtete sich auf meinem leeren Rutenfutteral ein, genoss Sonne und Krumperl und hörte auf kein Wort mehr von seinem Frauchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

So muss das ablaufen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Aber selbst bei 200 Stück biste an der Ruhr nicht durch... wie gesagt wenn Du Rotaugen an den Platz fütterst verschwinden sie auch.


Was für Rotaugen habt ihr da?  
Seit ich eine große deutlich herumraubende und wunderschönste Rotfeder auf Spinner gefangen habe, kenne ich keine Limits mehr, das Killerrotauge  ist möglich.
Im Norden waren eher die frühabendlichen Brassen und dann die etwas späteren Karpfen der Kleinfischverdränger.


----------



## Andal

So läuft es hier eigentlich immer ab. Sehr entspannt. Wir haben recht viele Hunde im Dorf und gegen Abend, wenn kaum noch Spaziergänger am Rhein sind, dürfen die auch mal frei herumwetzen. Wenn man dann mit ihnen freundlich spricht, aus der Labung vielleicht noch ein kleines Spiel á la sitz und langsam nehmen macht, sind die hellauf begeistert. Krumperl mit Spiel schmecken gleich viel besser!


----------



## rhinefisher

So würde es bei mir auch ablaufen, aber leider sieht es mein Coco garnicht gerne wenn ich seine Leckerchen an andere Hunde verteile.
Er wird dann schonmal etwas grantig...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Stell dich doch nicht so an - einfach einen Beutel mehr mitnehmen und Du gewinnst massig Freunde fürs Leben...


Die Lösung ist doch sehr einfach, noch einen Beutel und ein Schüsselchen mehr!


----------



## skyduck

Andal schrieb:


> So läuft es hier eigentlich immer ab. Sehr entspannt. Wir haben recht viele Hunde im Dorf und gegen Abend, wenn kaum noch Spaziergänger am Rhein sind, dürfen die auch mal frei herumwetzen. Wenn man dann mit ihnen freundlich spricht, aus der Labung vielleicht noch ein kleines Spiel á la sitz und langsam nehmen macht, sind die hellauf begeistert. Krumperl mit Spiel schmecken gleich viel besser!


ja Dackel halt, den kannste dann nur noch wegtragen...  unter Protest desselben natürlich...

Edit: falsches Zitat aber ihr wisst welches ich meine.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Das "Problem" hatte ich mal an der Rur bei Hückelhoven, vielmehr die Hunde-Mutti hatte das Problem. Ein Rauhaardackel verliebte sich ad hoc so in meine Pellets, dass er keinen Schritt mehr von meiner Seite weichen wollte. Er richtete sich auf meinem leeren Rutenfutteral ein, genoss Sonne und Krumperl und hörte auf kein Wort mehr von seinem Frauchen.


Dackel halt


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und: braucht es dazu eine besondere Grundel-Raus-Peitsche?


da braucht man aber unbedingt eine neue Rute für. Ohne spezielle Rute geht doch gar nichts.


----------



## Andal

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> da braucht man aber unbedingt eine neue Rute für. Ohne spezielle Rute geht doch gar nichts.


Unbedingt ... aber mindestens einen geilen Sticker auf der Billo-Stippe! 

"Grundelinator Kleistermasse X7", oder so...!


----------



## Andal

Andal schrieb:


> So läuft es hier eigentlich immer ab. Sehr entspannt. Wir haben recht viele Hunde im Dorf und gegen Abend, wenn kaum noch Spaziergänger am Rhein sind, dürfen die auch mal frei herumwetzen. Wenn man dann mit ihnen freundlich spricht, aus der Labung vielleicht noch ein kleines Spiel á la sitz und langsam nehmen macht, sind die hellauf begeistert. Krumperl mit Spiel schmecken gleich viel besser!


Der *Ferdinand* wäre so ein Paradebeispiel für einen liebenswerten und freundlichen Hund. Aber auch der von Susanne und Heinz. Der ist halt sehr still und eher zurückhaltend. Beides so liabe Viecherl!


----------



## Minimax

Andal schrieb:


> Unbedingt ... aber mindestens einen geilen Sticker auf der Billo-Stippe!
> 
> "Grundelinator Kleistermasse X7", oder so...!


'The Goby Stick' specialist 3 ft.' von Worthington&Sons (später CostCo)
kriegte man manchmal für nen schmalen Taler bei Ebay, jetzt haben die Preise enorm angezogen. Aber achtet darauf, ein Exemplar aus der frühen Serie zu kriegen, erkennbar an den blauen Wicklungen. Später hatten Worthingtons Probleme mit dem Zulieferee und mussten minderwertige Blanks verbauen.


----------



## Frankenstone

Ist das nicht der Jörg S. da mit seinem Kochvideo, der da immer so gerne die 2. Buhne in 
Rheindückheim blockiert hatte bevors es ihn nach Hamburg verzog?
(Heute ist das eher die 1. Buhne, denn die eigentliche 1. ist ja inzwischen ziemlich versandet. Aber immer noch lebensgefährlich...)

Nein ich hatte nicht von netten Dackeln die Rede, angeln mit Hundefutter ist hier ein echtes Problem.
Das habe ich mir wirklich abgewöhnt, hier gehts dann eher um Kampfhunde, Dobermänner, Rottweiler und so Biester.
Die will man wirklich nicht alle perönlich kennenlernen und ja, ich hab seit frühester Jugend Erfahrung mit Jagdhunden.
Nicht nur unsere eigenen, wenns Herrchen bei der Treibjagd mal unpässlich war hatte ich dann oft noch nen fremden Hund an der Leine.
Jagdhunde sind aber ne andere Baustelle.
Frolic ist sicher kein kein schlechter Köder. Auch anderes Hundefutter nicht. Mein Vater lockt damit sogar Füchse an für die Jagd.

(Ich jage ebenfalls nicht um zu töten, aber ich muss töten um überhaupt mal gejagt zu haben.
Der Spruch gefällt mir. Ortega Y Gasset, ungarischer Jagdschriftsteller.)


----------



## rhinefisher

Frankenstone schrieb:


> hier gehts dann eher um Kampfhunde, Dobermänner, Rottweiler und so Biester.



Die sind genauso brav wie alle Anderen auch, wenn sie gefüttert weden...
Etwas nervig könnte es vielleicht werden, wenn dir das Futter ausgeht....


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sollen ja mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, und die FIschkocherei hier nicht Überhand nehmen lassen- aber der Hinweis sei gestattet: Die Arbeit ist wirklich überschaubar: Man läßt den FIschlein rasch und human das Schicksal der Marie Antoinette teilwerden, dann ein Schnitt, ein Schnickser  mit dem Daumen, das wars.
> Hat man die Gewünschte Menge so präpariert, gehts in eine Schüsssel mit Maismehl (klumpt nicht und gibt ne schöne Farbe) das mit Salz und Pfeffer nach Geschmack versetzt wurde, und Schüttelt bis alle schön mehliert sind. Sodann in ein feines Küchensieb, um das überschüssige Mehl loszuwerden- und dann ab in Pfanne.


Könnte man auch mal am Wasser versuchen, denn kleine Angler haben fast immer Hunger.


skyduck schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht ums Rezept, da gibt es bestimmt schon mehr als genug


Die Kochvideos mit Jörg S. finde ich immer gut, doch mir zu aufwändig, aber darum ging es dir nicht.
Bei Plattfischen kann man das auch so machen.


----------



## skyduck

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Könnte man auch mal am Wasser versuchen, denn kleine Angler haben fast immer Hunger.
> 
> Die Kochvideos mit Jörg S. finde ich immer gut, doch mir zu aufwändig, aber darum ging es dir nicht.
> Bei Plattfischen kann man das auch so machen.


Haben wir tatsächlich schon gemacht. Frischer kann man Fisch nicht essen und die kleinen Biester sind echt gute Fingerfood. Etwas Dip, Kräuterquark oder ähnliches dabei. Für kleine Angler aber auch alle Neulinge ist das ein kleines Highlight den Fang direkt zu verwerten und zu verspeisen. Es braucht ja auch nicht viel. Pfanne, Öl, Brenner, Mehl und etwas Salz Pfeffer (ich nehmen immer Fondor).
Jetzt habe ich wieder richtig Hunger auf Grundelpfanne, vielleicht mach ich am Wochenende mal wieder ne Grundelparty...


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, nachdem die Maden dann docht etwas ...hm...kräftig nach Ammoniak .. hm... rochen..., habe ich 10 Minuten in die Pflege investiert.
> Wer weiß wann man wieder ohne Aufwand welche bekommt.
> Und siehe da, selbst in der linken Dose gibt es reichlich Leben.. .
> 
> PS: Die Rechten sind so gelb, weil ich da nen Rest Curry reingekippt habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 366763



Wieder 2 Wochen weiter - die Pflege und das Curry haben denen nicht wirklich gut getan... .


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Hi,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr kocht - ich plane zu kochen und besorge die notwendigen Utensilien...
> Anhang anzeigen 366267


wie bist du auf den Hersteller gekommen? Stiftung Warentest?
Welche Größe hat der denn (Höhe / Breite oben / Breite unten)?
Warum hast du einen Kocher gewählt, der aus mehreren Teilen zusammengebaut werden muss?
Ich würde nachts sicher Teile verlieren. Sind es nur 4 oder 5 Teile?


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich denke dass da wirklich nur ein Spiritusöfchen reinpassen würde.
> Gedacht ist der allerdings für Holz, und damit werde ich den auch betreiben.. .
> Sehr schönes Teil und, da aus Titan, auch sehr leicht.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000202664323.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7aa74c4d7o9tB9


Warum nutzt du nicht einen normalen Spirituskocher? Da du so weniger mitschleppen musst und Brennmaterial sowieso herumliegt?
Wie lässt sich der Holzkocher eigentlich regeln? Gibt es da irgendwelche Öffnungen für die Luftzufuhr?

Kann man da auch ein Würstchen drauf grillen (am Stock)?
Hast du ihn schon getestet?

VG


----------



## Mr. Sprock

skyduck schrieb:


> Haben wir tatsächlich schon gemacht. Frischer kann man Fisch nicht essen und die kleinen Biester sind echt gute Fingerfood.


Habt ihr die Mittelgräte mitgegessen, bzw. sollte sie für Kinder entfernt werden?


skyduck schrieb:


> vielleicht mach ich am Wochenende mal wieder ne Grundelparty.


Hoffentlich ließt das keiner mit und meldet dich dann.

Edit by Mod!


----------



## Minimax

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Mittelgräte mitgegessen, bzw. sollte sie für Kinder entfernt werden?
> 
> Hoffentlich ließt das keiner mit und meldet dich dann.


Bitte keine Corona Diskussion mittels Link hier am Stammtisch provozieren, und das Fischzubereitungsthema bei längerfristigen Interesse in den Kochthread auslagern,
Vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Es ging doch um die geplante Party.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab den Link entfernt, da hier irrelevant und unerwünscht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Es ging doch um die geplante Party.



Jupp aber Coronadiskussionen sind im AB unerwünscht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Wurde wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mag sein aber sowas führt leider immer zu Diskussionen und Ärger. Das wollen wir alle nicht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Mach doch einfach die komplette letzte Seite bis Beitrag 61101 weg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Egal. 
Der Ükel ist schnell und schon übermorgen blättert keiner mehr soweit zurück....


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo liebe Ükels.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht bei der Bestimmung dieses kleinen Fischleins helfen?
Ein Jungangler möchte das gern wissen. 
Ich selbst weiß es nicht 100% und halte meinen Verdacht mal zurück. 
Die Erlaubnis das Bild hier Einzustellen hab ich.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Andal

Ein Hasel mit einem soliden Befall an Metazekarien.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


----------



## Forelle74

Danke euch


----------



## Andal

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke euch


Wegen den Metazekarien müsst ihr euch keinen Kopf machen. Das ist um die Jahreszeit, wenn die Fische eher träge am Grund stehen völlig normal.


----------



## Forelle74

Andal schrieb:


> Wegen den Metazekarien müsst ihr euch keinen Kopf machen. Das ist um die Jahreszeit, wenn die Fische eher träge am Grund stehen völlig normal.


Ja die kenn ich von Rotaugen. 
Haben die öfter.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie bist du auf den Hersteller gekommen? Stiftung Warentest?
> Welche Größe hat der denn (Höhe / Breite oben / Breite unten)?
> Warum hast du einen Kocher gewählt, der aus mehreren Teilen zusammengebaut werden muss?
> Ich würde nachts sicher Teile verlieren. Sind es nur 4 oder 5 Teile?
> 
> Warum nutzt du nicht einen normalen Spirituskocher? Da du so weniger mitschleppen musst und Brennmaterial sowieso herumliegt?
> Wie lässt sich der Holzkocher eigentlich regeln? Gibt es da irgendwelche Öffnungen für die Luftzufuhr?
> 
> Kann man da auch ein Würstchen drauf grillen (am Stock)?
> Hast du ihn schon getestet?
> 
> VG


Ähh - was soll ich sagen, wie anfangen...
Also ich hatte ganz einfach bestimmte Kriterien im Kopf; ne gewisse Größe, geringes Gewicht, robust und deshalb aus Titan und natürlich günstig.
Mit dem Topfkreuz sind es sogar 7 Teile, aber ich sollte es schon schaffen da den Überblick zu behalten und zusammengesteckt ist der in unter einer Minute.
Spirituskocher sind.. Da steh ich eher auf Gas und habe da auch 4 oder 5.
Geregelt wird durch mehr oder weniger Holz.
Klar kann man da Würstchen drauf grillen.
Und ja, ich habe den getestet - heute Nachmittag.
Da gab es aber nichts Überraschendes, denn der wurde zigtausendmal verkauft und ist unter zig Marken im Angebot.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000202664323.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7aa74c4d7o9tB9


----------



## Mr. Sprock

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe den getestet - heute Nachmittag.


Somit habe ich nach Wochen den Wartens just in time gefragt. 
Danke dir, für deinen Erfahrungsbericht und für die aussagekräftigen Fotos!
Der Kocher ist doch größer als gedacht. Kann es hinkommen, dass er oben 15 x 15 cm breit ist?
Ich denke, sowas wäre für jeden hier, der gerne mal eine Feuer macht, eine gute Sache.
Man macht sich auch nicht so angreifbar als wenn man ein offenes Feuer entfacht.
Wenn man zusätzlich noch eine ca. 20x20 cm Bodenplatte mit Füßen aus VA oder Baustahl mitnehmen würde, wäre die genutzte Stelle wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu erkennen.
Die es mögen, könnten sicher auch einen Spiritusbrenner in dem Kochgestell verwenden.


----------



## yukonjack

Ich finde das Ding genial. Wenn ich nicht schon einen Trangia hätte ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ja stimmt - viel Dreck macht der nicht... 
Für die genauen Abmessungen schau einfach in den Link.. .


----------



## skyduck

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber um Diskussionen im Keime zu ersticken sei bemerkt mit Grundelparty war das Aufeinandertreffen vieler Grundeln gemeint und kein Treffen von Menschen in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## rhinefisher

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ding genial. Wenn ich nicht schon einen Trangia hätte ?


Den perfekten Trangia, Duossal mit Optimus Gasbrenner, habe ich auch, und das ist auch das Beste was man haben kann - so ein Hobo ist einfach ne schöne Ergänzung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Geangelt hab ich natürlich auch - und ganz selbstverständlich mit dem üblichen Ergebniß..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> und ganz selbstverständlich mit dem üblichen Ergebniß..



Du warst ja auch wieder an der gleichen Stelle.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der Klassiker Trangia hat es übrigens nach Jahrzehnten seiner Marktpräsenz auf die Kurztestseiten der neuen F&F geschafft. Und ich? Ich habe es heute Nachmittag noch für zwei Stunden an den kleinen Wiesenfluss geschafft. Das Wasser ist mit gerade mal vier Grad immer noch bibberkalt, ein abgehärteter Schwimmer kam auch nicht vorbei, aber die Plötzen haben ordentlich gebissen. Fünf dieser kleinen Silberlinge konnte ich fangen. Und in den Beißpausen konnte ich die Flugkünste der Kiebitze beobachten. Die fliegen schon sensationelle Manöver.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du warst ja auch wieder an der gleichen Stelle.....



Klar - muß doch Hund und Weib gefallen und nicht unbedingt Fische bringen..
Ich habe bei meiner Ankunft ausgeworfen und 5 Minuten vor Aufbruch eingeholt.
Vielleich war ich nicht motiviert genug...?
Jedenfalls muß mich bei der Challenge wohl niemand fürchten.
Zu faul oder zu dösig ist hier die Frage..


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Klassiker Trangia hat es übrigens nach Jahrzehnten seiner Marktpräsenz auf die Kurztestseiten der neuen F&F geschafft.


Siehste - die sind voll am Puls der Zeit...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - muß doch Hund und Weib gefallen und nicht unbedingt Fische bringen..
> Ich habe bei meiner Ankunft ausgeworfen und 5 Minuten vor Aufbruch eingeholt.
> Vielleich war ich nicht motiviert genug...?
> Jedenfalls muß mich bei der Challenge wohl niemand fürchten.
> Zu faul oder zu dösig ist hier die Frage..


Das sieht doch richtig lecker bei Euch aus. Ich glaube, lieber @rhinefisher, wir sind seelenverwandt. Ich bin auch ein ausgesprochener Bratwurstfreund.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Siehste - die sind voll am Puls der Zeit...


Auch die lesen bei uns mit! Der Trangia wurde ja in den letzten Wochen mehrfach in diesem wundervollen Threat erwähnt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

skyduck schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber um Diskussionen im Keime zu ersticken sei bemerkt mit Grundelparty war das Aufeinandertreffen vieler Grundeln gemeint und kein Treffen von Menschen in welcher Form auch immer.


Dass mein Beitrag dazu ein Spaß gewesen ist, haben sicher die meisten verstanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch die lesen bei uns mit!



Sicher!
Jeder der anglerisch etwas auf sich hält, liest hier mit um up to date zu bleiben.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja stimmt - viel Dreck macht der nicht...
> Für die genauen Abmessungen schau einfach in den Link


So ein Holzkocher hinterlässt in der Natur halt normalerweise verbrannte Erde. Deshalb mein Hinweis zu der Unterlage.
Hast du die große oder die kleine Version?


----------



## rhinefisher

Die Große.
Die Kleine ist zu klein.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

So - gleich gehts wieder an den Bach.
Nun überlege ich, was ich heute womit nicht fange...  
Echt schrecklich so eine Auswahl zu haben - nicht dass ich eines Tages an Entscheidungsschwäche sterbe.
Der @Captain_H00k will unbeding Spinnfischen, aber das ist ja so schrecklich unükelig.
Ausserdem muß man sich da soviel bewegen... .


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - gleich gehts wieder an den Bach.


ich werde gleich auch mal für 1-2 Stündchen los.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der @Captain_H00k will unbeding Spinnfischen, aber das ist ja so schrecklich unükelig.
> Ausserdem muß man sich da soviel bewegen... .


der ist ja auch noch jung und muss auch nicht soviel Eigengewicht mit sich rumschleppen wie du


----------



## Thomas.

aus 2 wurden 4 Stunden, aber außer frische Luft nix, ich hoffe mal das @rhinefisher abgeräumt hat.


----------



## phirania

Wasser ist noch da..
Hoffe das Wetter hält.


----------



## phirania

Die Models sind auch noch da...


----------



## Tobias85

Die Herren, ich werfe mal einen schnellen Gruß in die Runde und hoffe, alle sind wohlauf. Start der Gartensaison und Prüfungsphase vertragen sich bei mir regelmäßig nicht mit Freizeit, daher bitte ich meine Abwesenheit zu entschuldigen. Euch allen viel Erfolg am Waser und bis ganz bald.


----------



## Trotta

*#Chinapin-Bastelecke*
Gibt ja immer mal wieder Leute, die sich darüber beschweren, dass das Spaltmaß zwischen Spule und Backplate bei den Chinapins zu groß geraten ist, und die Schnur dadurch zu leicht hinter die Spule gerät.
Da man mich heute unverantwortlicherweise mit einer Tube Sekundenkleber unbeaufsichtigt mir selbst überlassen hat, hab ich die günstige Gelegenheit genutzt und testweise eine Wicklung 0.38 Fluorocarbon auf den inneren Spulenrand aufgeklebt.




Wie man sieht, wird der Spalt dadurch auf ein Minimum reduziert. Ob das Hinterflutschen der Schnur dadurch komplett verunmöglicht wird, kann ich nicht sagen, bei einer kleinen Testsession heute (Werfen ohne Lineguard) hatte ich jedenfalls keine Probleme damit.

Für jemanden mit besonderem Leidensdruck vielleicht ein Ansatz, den man verfolgen kann. Sicher finden sich auch geeignetere Materialien zum Aufleimen - mir viel halt gerade nix anderes ein.

Übrigens glaube ich, dass ein Lineguard das Hinterflutschen begünstigt, weil er die Schnur beim Ablaufen genau im gefährlichen Bereich hält.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> *#Chinapin-Bastelecke*
> Gibt ja immer mal wieder Leute, die sich darüber beschweren, dass das Spaltmaß zwischen Spule und Backplate bei den Chinapins zu groß geraten ist, und die Schnur dadurch zu leicht hinter die Spule gerät.



Allerdings!



Trotta schrieb:


> Da man mich heute unverantwortlicherweise mit einer Tube Sekundenkleber unbeaufsichtigt mir selbst überlassen hat, hab ich die günstige Gelegenheit genutzt und testweise eine Wicklung 0.38 Fluorocarbon auf den inneren Spulenrand aufgeklebt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367996
> 
> 
> Wie man sieht, wird der Spalt dadurch auf ein Minimum reduziert. Ob das Hinterflutschen der Schnur dadurch komplett verunmöglicht wird, kann ich nicht sagen, bei einer kleinen Testsession heute (Werfen ohne Lineguard) hatte ich jedenfalls keine Probleme damit.
> 
> Für jemanden mit besonderem Leidensdruck vielleicht ein Ansatz, den man verfolgen kann. Sicher finden sich auch geeignetere Materialien zum Aufleimen - mir viel halt gerade nix anderes ein.



Ich dachte grade an CHenille, aber die würde schleifen- ist schon ne gute Lösung mit der Mono, aber stell ich mir extrem schwer vor, das mit Cyanacrylat zu präzise hinzukriegen- Hut ab!



Trotta schrieb:


> Übrigens glaube ich, dass ein Lineguard das Hinterflutschen begünstigt, weil er die Schnur beim Ablaufen genau im gefährlichen Bereich hält.


Das könnte ich nicht beurteilen, ich glaub an den Lineguard. Vor allem, mir passiert bei Lineguardlosen Pins immer ein furchtbar peinliches Missgeschick:
Ich kurbel versonnen oder gerne auch mal mit Panning die Schnur ein, nur um festzustellen, das sie sich nicht auf die Spule, sondern auf die beiden Kurbelgriffe gewickelt hat. Ich bin mir sicher, das ich der einzige Mensch auf der weiten Welt bin dem das passiert, und werde dann bis über beide Ohren rot..


EIn Supercooler Pinhack, vielen Dank fürs Teilen!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> kurbel versonnen oder gerne auch mal mit Panning die Schnur ein, nur um festzustellen, das sie sich nicht auf die Spule, sondern auf die beiden Kurbelgriffe gewickelt hat. Ich bin mir sicher, das ich der einzige Mensch auf der weiten Welt bin dem das passiert, und werde dann bis über beide Ohren rot..


Du bist nicht allein!
Das Problem kenne ich auch. Einmal kurz vor sich hingeträumt und schon isses passiert


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> , ich hoffe mal das @rhinefisher abgeräumt hat.



Du hast mich doch schon in Aktion gesehen - wie kannst Du soetwas glauben...  
Der sehr sehr gute Angler hat wie immer an seinem Französich gearbeitet...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hast mich doch schon in Aktion gesehen - wie kannst Du soetwas glauben...
> Der sehr sehr gute Angler hat wie immer an seinem Französich gearbeitet...
> Anhang anzeigen 368007
> Anhang anzeigen 368008
> Anhang anzeigen 368010
> Anhang anzeigen 368011
> Anhang anzeigen 368012
> Anhang anzeigen 368013


Schöne Ecke da
ist das in der Nähe von der Bataverstr.?


----------



## rhinefisher

Yepp - Ausfahrt vom Yachthafen.. .


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der sehr sehr gute Angler hat wie immer an seinem Französich gearbeitet...



Dann sind wir fast alle sehr, sehr gute Angler und unsere Muttersprache könnte französisch sein.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## keinangelprofi

Trotta schrieb:


> Da man mich heute unverantwortlicherweise mit einer Tube Sekundenkleber unbeaufsichtigt mir selbst überlassen hat, hab ich die günstige Gelegenheit genutzt und testweise eine Wicklung 0.38 Fluorocarbon auf den inneren Spulenrand aufgeklebt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wie man sieht, wird der Spalt dadurch auf ein Minimum reduziert. Ob das Hinterflutschen der Schnur dadurch komplett verunmöglicht wird, kann ich nicht sagen, bei einer kleinen Testsession heute (Werfen ohne Lineguard) hatte ich jedenfalls keine Probleme damit.
> 
> Für jemanden mit besonderem Leidensdruck vielleicht ein Ansatz, den man verfolgen kann. Sicher finden sich auch geeignetere Materialien zum Aufleimen - mir viel halt gerade nix anderes ein.


Vielen Dank für die tolle Idee! Leider muss ich gestehen, dass eine derart filigrane Arbeit meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten übersteigen dürften...


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Das könnte ich nicht beurteilen, ich glaub an den Lineguard. Vor allem, mir passiert bei Lineguardlosen Pins immer ein furchtbar peinliches Missgeschick:
> Ich kurbel versonnen oder gerne auch mal mit Panning die Schnur ein, nur um festzustellen, das sie sich nicht auf die Spule, sondern auf die beiden Kurbelgriffe gewickelt hat. Ich bin mir sicher, das ich der einzige Mensch auf der weiten Welt bin dem das passiert, und werde dann bis über beide Ohren rot..


Räusper. Das Problem kenn ich vor allem im Verbindung mit besonders sportlich angesetzten Würfen. Die Montage klatscht vor den Füßen ins Wasser, während die rasant ablaufende Schnur gleichzeitig von den Griffen wieder sauber aufgewickelt wird...

Prinzipiell finde ich Lineguards auch prima - gerade an windigen Tage ne große Hilfe, aber Mr. Li hat es diesmal leider vergeigt und ausgerechnet dort, wo die Schnur abläuft zwei üble Zangenabdrücke im Lineguard hinterlassen, die jede Schnur umgehend killen und sich auch nicht rauspolieren lassen. Sollte also jemand auf die Idee kommen diese ansonsten sehr gute Pin zu bestellen, würde ich empfehlen, als erstes den Lineguard am Übergang vom Stahlbügel zur Befestigung zu kontrollieren. Mir ist es leider zu spät aufgefallen. 

Davon abgesehen gefällt mir das Modell gut. Die 4.75" in Verbindung mit reichlich Backing beschleunigen den Schnureinzug schon spürbar. Ich nutz sie jetzt eben, um endlich den Umgang mit ner Pin ohne Lineguard zu lernen. Wie die großen Jungs - die Amis fischen ja auch alle ohne. Bislang läuft es eigentlich überraschend gut. 



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die tolle Idee! Leider muss ich gestehen, dass eine derart filigrane Arbeit meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten übersteigen dürften...


Eigentlich ist es ganz leicht. Man muss nur schrittweise vorgehen. Auf den schmalen Rand passen sauber maximal zwei Wicklungen nebeneinander, ich war faul und habs bei einer belassen. Ca. 50cm einer Mono passender Stärke abschneiden. Zuerst 1cm davon auf den Spulenrand aufkleben. Anschließend in max 5cm-Schritten vorgehen: Kleber dünn auf den Spulenrand auftragen (nicht auf die Mono) und die Schnur straff über die Klebefläche nach unten ziehen. Sobald es klebt überschüssigen Kleber abwischen. Usw. bis man einmal rum ist. Ist in 3 min erledigt und ich bin wirklich nicht besonders geschickt. Ich werde jetzt erstmal beobachten, ob es sich auch wirklich bewährt.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,

ich habe im letzten Jahr sehr viele Dinge ausprobiert und mich sehr erfolgreich wieder auf meine Wurzeln des Friedfisch-Angelns fokussiert. Gerade dieser Thread hat mir dabei sehr geholfen mich immer wieder neu zu kalibrieren und motivieren. Ich habe sehr viele nette Leute kennen- und schätzen gelernt, teilweise nur virtuell aber einige auch persönlich. Dafür möchte ich mich bei dieser tollen Gemeinschaft einmal echt bedanken: Ihr seid echt die Besten!!!. Wenn ich beobachten was in diversen FB Gruppen für Neid, Hass, Missgunst und Klugscheisserei abgeht bin ich echt froh diesen Ort der Inspiration gefunden zu haben...

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage:

Durch die ganzen Experimente habe ich mittlerweile einfach viel zu viel Zeugs angehortet und da nächstes Jahr vermutlich ein größerer Umzug ansteht, weiß ich nicht ob ich überhaupt dauerhaft soviel Platz zum Horten habe. Ich sehe aber auch, dass ich einige Teile gerne und immer wieder verwende und andere auf dem Weg zu meinen persönlichen Perfektionismus nur noch überflüssig rumstehen.
Auf gut Deutsch ich werde mich im Laufe des Jahres fokussieren und mich von einigen Dingen trennen. Für mich bedeutet es oft einfach nur mehr Stress aus zig Optionen eine auszusuchen....
Da es sich hierbei (wie ihr wahrscheinlich auf meinen Fotos gesehen habt) um sehr hochwertige Sachen  und bestimmt auch um ein paar Liebhaberstücke, handeln wird, würde ich gerne wissen ob ein kurzer Erst-Hinweis bei Abgabe in diesem Thread gewünscht ist oder ob es einen anderen Weg gibt diese Dinge den Ükelanern erst anzubieten, bevor ich den freien Markt wähle.
Es geht mir dabei nicht ums Geld verdienen sondern darum, dass es einfach mehr Freude macht schöne Dinge an jemanden abzugeben der sie zu schätzen weiß, als sich mit den üblichen EB-Knallköppen auseinandersetzen zu müssen.


----------



## Trotta

*#Sekundenkleber-Hacks*
Aus der britischen facebook-Gruppe "Abu closed faced reels". Diesmal zur Vermeidung des gefürchteten "Rostocker Toupets". Der Ansatz mit dem Filz ist mir ein bisschen zu sehr brute force, aber die Idee mit den 4 pieces of stiff line glued to the quarters find ich interessant. Habs bislang noch nicht getest, aber vielleicht findet sich hier ja ein Mutiger:


----------



## Andal

Trotta schrieb:


> *#Chinapin-Bastelecke*
> Gibt ja immer mal wieder Leute, die sich darüber beschweren, dass das Spaltmaß zwischen Spule und Backplate bei den Chinapins zu groß geraten ist, und die Schnur dadurch zu leicht hinter die Spule gerät.
> Da man mich heute unverantwortlicherweise mit einer Tube Sekundenkleber unbeaufsichtigt mir selbst überlassen hat, hab ich die günstige Gelegenheit genutzt und testweise eine Wicklung 0.38 Fluorocarbon auf den inneren Spulenrand aufgeklebt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367996
> 
> 
> Wie man sieht, wird der Spalt dadurch auf ein Minimum reduziert. Ob das Hinterflutschen der Schnur dadurch komplett verunmöglicht wird, kann ich nicht sagen, bei einer kleinen Testsession heute (Werfen ohne Lineguard) hatte ich jedenfalls keine Probleme damit.
> 
> Für jemanden mit besonderem Leidensdruck vielleicht ein Ansatz, den man verfolgen kann. Sicher finden sich auch geeignetere Materialien zum Aufleimen - mir viel halt gerade nix anderes ein.
> 
> Übrigens glaube ich, dass ein Lineguard das Hinterflutschen begünstigt, weil er die Schnur beim Ablaufen genau im gefährlichen Bereich hält.


Soll noch einer sagen, der Lockdown hätte nur Nachteile. Er fördert auch die geduldigen Arbeiten sehr.

Ich bin kräftig am Rutenspitzen "weisseln"!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kurbel versonnen oder gerne auch mal mit Panning die Schnur ein, nur um festzustellen, das sie sich nicht auf die Spule, sondern auf die beiden Kurbelgriffe gewickelt hat. Ich bin mir sicher, das ich der einzige Mensch auf der weiten Welt bin dem das passiert, und werde dann bis über beide Ohren rot..
> 
> 
> EIn Supercooler Pinhack, vielen Dank fürs Teilen!


Ich denke, du angelst willentlich und freiwillig mit der Centerpinrolle, dann gehört das einfach auch dazu. 
Und du nennst einen der profunden Gründe, warum die nicht immer toll ist, auch wenn sie beim Schnur abrollen lassen mit Strömung eben schon die Oberklasse ist. (Zu Alternative sag ich jetzt nix, schon gar nicht, was Restbeuteflutattacken auslösen täte.)

Hackmöglichkeiten, wenn wir schon das Thema haben:
a) man nimmt konische sehr schlecht zu greifende Kurbelgriffe, die gibt es in der Tat und passend zum Grund. Ein Problem gebannt.
b) man macht einen der beiden eh sehr winzlichen Kurbelgriffe ab, dann wird die Zahl der Eingreifnocken dezimiert und wer braucht schon wirklich 2 Griffe,
 und das kann so quergewickelt überhaupt nicht mehr passieren


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> Soll noch einer sagen, der Lockdown hätte nur Nachteile. Er fördert auch die geduldigen Arbeiten sehr.
> 
> Ich bin kräftig am Rutenspitzen "weisseln"!


Wie viele machst du denn ,  kommen jetzt gar alle unter den Pinsel?

Ich mein', ich sag ja lange und quasi schon immer: Nur eine selbstlackierte Rute wird eine Gute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann sind wir fast alle sehr, sehr gute Angler und *unsere Muttersprache könnte französisch sein.*


Das hat echt was sehr schön programmatisches!  

Wenn das die Frauen und Lebenspartnerinnen genauso sehen und sagen täten, gefiele es mir noch sehr viel besser!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe im letzten Jahr sehr viele Dinge ausprobiert und mich sehr erfolgreich wieder auf meine Wurzeln des Friedfisch-Angelns fokussiert.
> 
> .....



@skyduck 
Dafür hast du ja gleich 3mal  verdient.

Das Speicherplatz- und Umzugsproblem kommt bei mir auch immer näher, geschickt umschichten ist angesagt. 
Vor allem müssen die (großen) Kartons für evtl. verschicken weg.


----------



## Andal

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie viele machst du denn ,  kommen jetzt gar alle unter den Pinsel?
> 
> Ich mein', ich sag ja lange und quasi schon immer: Nur eine selbstlackierte Rute wird eine Gute.


Sind schon einige ... halt überall da, wo eine Bissanzeige über die Spitze irgendwie mal Sinn machen könnte. Und so ist es ja auch nicht, dass ich gar nichts mehr anderes mache als zu malen. Bisweilen faulenze ich auch nur, oder tu' gar nix.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe mich ja auch gefragt, wieviele Ruten hat der Andal da eigentlich gebunkert, ist der genauso schlimm überfüllt wie ich? 

Bei einer Spinrute mag ich die Markierungen irgendwie nicht leiden, hab die sogar weggemacht, wo kleine Farbabschnitte drauf gemalt waren. Da erfolgt die Meldung ja auch direkt in die Hand.

Bei allen Grundruten = Ansitzruten ist das einfach folgerichtig, das gehört überall so gemacht !
Muss ich auch noch einige derart pinseln.
Wobei so nebenbei werde ich auch eine buntere Farbvariante probieren, mal sehen wie sich das macht.


----------



## yukonjack

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Muss ich auch noch einige derart pinseln.
> Wobei so nebenbei werde ich auch eine buntere Farbvariante probieren, mal sehen wie sich das macht.


Nimm ein helles, freundliches schwarz. Kommt immer gut an und ist augenfreundlich.


----------



## Andal

So wild ist es gar nicht. Sind unter dem Strich vielleicht so an die 45 Ruten. Die Hälfte davon gut dauerhaft in Benutzung. Und keine doppelt. Wenn ich mal mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig fische, dann auch zwei Montagen, zwei Entfernungen. Also kein Grund paarweise an den Start zu gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neuigkeiten vom Avon Angler:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Andal schrieb:


> So wild ist es gar nicht. Sind unter dem Strich vielleicht so an die 45 Ruten. Die Hälfte davon gut dauerhaft in Benutzung. Und keine doppelt. Wenn ich mal mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig fische, dann auch zwei Montagen, zwei Entfernungen. Also kein Grund paarweise an den Start zu gehen.


45 sind eine gute Zahl, jedensfalls gerade nicht mehr zuwenige.

Ich weiß es noch sehr genau, es war April 1997, wo ich genau und recht schnell durchgezählt habe, aus wichtigem Umzugs- bzw. Einzugsanlass, da waren es soviele, großteils noch Teleruten.
Danach fing ich mit dem Spinnen erst richtig an, ab 2006 wurde es massiv, und dann kam die Notwendigkeit auch nach Reservestücken und Einlagerung von Kohlefaserschätzen auf, das machte echte Rutenstückzahlen. Richtige Grundruten habe ich erst seit 2019 wieder mal gekauft, dann aber volles Rohr.
Bei den Rollen bin ich vergleichsweise sehr bescheiden, da gibt es wenige und vor allem wenig Typen, und die werden zum aktiven Angeln eingewechselt.


----------



## Jason

Ich möchte mal ein kurzes Hallo in die Runde werfen. Mit bedauern muss ich sagen, das ich es dieses Jahr noch nicht ans Wasser zum angeln geschafft habe. Meine Rückenschmerzen wurden in den letzten Wochen schlimmer, so das ich mich einigen Untersuchungen unterzogen habe. CT und MRT haben einen Bandscheibenvorfall bestätigt. Nächste Woche habe ich noch einen Termin beim Orthopäden und da wird dann über eine OP entschieden. 
Das zieht einen schon ganz schön runter wenn man sieht, was man noch für eine Menge Arbeit am Haus hat. Das soll jetzt aber kein Jammern auf hohem Niveau sein. Ich bekomm das schon auf die Reihe.
Mein Strohwitwer Leben ist seit gestern auch wieder vorbei und ich sitze mal wieder seit langer Zeit am Schreibtisch in meinem Angelzimmer und arbeite liegengebliebene Sachen auf. 
@skyduck 
Ist das nicht ärgerlich für dich, dass du deine hochwertigen, liebgewonnenen Angelsachen wegen zukünftigen Platzmangel abgeben musst? Also ich könnte das nicht und wenn ich einiges unters Bett legen müsste. Vielleicht findest du ja noch eine Lösung. Falls nicht, dann aber bitte nicht die Pose, die von mit bekommen hast. Die frisst doch kein Brot. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass jede Rute ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat. Da sind immer welche dabei, die sich sehr gleichen, vielleicht bloss in der Länge um ein Fuss unterscheiden. Und wenn man lange genug fischt, kommt eben was zusammen, ohne das die "Alten" wirklich verbraucht wären. Ein Skifahrer tut sich da leichter. Ein Völkl ist nach spätestens einer Saison durch und was für den Sperrmüll.


----------



## Andal

Jason schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ein kurzes Hallo in die Runde werfen. Mit bedauern muss ich sagen, das ich es dieses Jahr noch nicht ans Wasser zum angeln geschafft habe. Meine Rückenschmerzen wurden in den letzten Wochen schlimmer, so das ich mich einigen Untersuchungen unterzogen habe. CT und MRT haben einen Bandscheibenvorfall bestätigt. Nächste Woche habe ich noch einen Termin beim Orthopäden und da wird dann über eine OP entschieden.
> Das zieht einen schon ganz schön runter wenn man sieht, was man noch für eine Menge Arbeit am Haus hat. Das soll jetzt aber kein Jammern auf hohem Niveau sein. Ich bekomm das schon auf die Reihe.
> Mein Strohwitwer Leben ist seit gestern auch wieder vorbei und ich sitze mal wieder seit langer Zeit am Schreibtisch in meinem Angelzimmer und arbeite liegengebliebene Sachen auf.
> @skyduck
> Ist das nicht ärgerlich für dich, dass du deine hochwertigen, liebgewonnenen Angelsachen wegen zukünftigen Platzmangel abgeben musst? Also ich könnte das nicht und wenn ich einiges unters Bett legen müsste. Vielleicht findest du ja noch eine Lösung. Falls nicht, dann aber bitte nicht die Pose, die von mit bekommen hast. Die frisst doch kein Brot.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Na denn mal Gute Besserung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ein kurzes Hallo in die Runde werfen. Mit bedauern muss ich sagen, das ich es dieses Jahr noch nicht ans Wasser zum angeln geschafft habe. Meine Rückenschmerzen wurden in den letzten Wochen schlimmer, so das ich mich einigen Untersuchungen unterzogen habe. CT und MRT haben einen Bandscheibenvorfall bestätigt.



Schön von dir zu lesen Jason,
Und unschön was die Diagnose betrifft. 
Ich kann mitfühlen. So sieht es bei mir auch aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

@Jason
Dein Ehegespons ist wieder da, vlt. klappt das mal mit einer verspannungslösenden Massage? 

Da hilft wirklich nur zwei dicke Daumen  für beste Besserung, und viel Disziplin beim Stoppen von Untergrundabbau.

Deine Posenbauten wird keiner entsorgen oder je freiwillig weitergeben, da kannst du unbesorgt sein,


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön von dir zu lesen Jason,
> Und unschön was die Diagnose betrifft.
> Ich kann mitfühlen. So sieht es bei mir auch aus.


Meine Frau hat schon erwähnt, die ganze Scheiße hier zu verkaufen. Aber das mach ich erst, wenn ich nicht mehr kann. Ende der Durchsage.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dein Ehegespons ist wieder da, vlt. klappt das mal mit einer verspannungslösenden Massage?


Haha. Das verlangt sie jetzt von mir, da sie in der Kur bis in die letzte Rippe verwöhnt wurde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Haha. Das verlangt sie jetzt von mir, *da sie in der Kur bis in die letzte Rippe verwöhnt wurde.*
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das genügt ja dann für die nächsten Monate (Jahre?) erstmal.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das genügt ja dann für die nächsten Monate (Jahre?) erstmal.


Ganz deiner Meinung. Jetzt bin ich erstmal an der Reihe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also gegenseitig abwechselnd ist doch wunderbar, 
und klar, du bist dran, so oder so.


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also gegenseitig abwechselnd ist doch wunderbar,
> und klar, du bist dran, so oder so.


Wenn ich anfange, dann schläft sie ein und ich habe wie immer das nachsehen. Aber davon abgesehen, an meinen Rücken würde ich jetzt nur noch geschulte Frauen ran lassen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich anfange




Da legt der Fehler.
Ich sag zu meiner immer: "Geh schon mal vor und fang an....."


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Und zuallererst einmal gute Besserung an den lieben @Jason, ic drück Dir die Daumen.

Ich hab heut einen weit entfernten vielversprechenden Abschnitt meines Flüsschens unbeangelt erkundet, von dem Angelkumpel einen schönen Döbel berichtet hat. Sieht in der Tat gut aus, auch ne Brücke vorhanden, ich denke wenn es milder wird, werde ich dort mal tulipen.





Dann bin ich noch rechtzeitig zu meiner üblichen Stelle gebraut, um die kritische halbe Stunde um den Sonnenuntergang herum mitzunehmen. Es wurde eine kurze abendliche Französischlektion, die daraus bestand, den einen, einzigen Biss (pünktlich auf die Minute 10min nach Sonnenuntergang) durch Fremdverschulden zu versammeln. Ich bin noch zu verärgert, um den genauen Hergang wiederzugeben (Hinweis: Ein redseliger älterer Angler war involviert).


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> b) man macht einen der beiden eh sehr winzlichen Kurbelgriffe ab, dann wird die Zahl der Eingreifnocken dezimiert und wer braucht schon wirklich 2 Griffe,
> und das kann so quergewickelt überhaupt nicht mehr passieren


Ja, das habe ich tatsächlich an meiner Heritage gemacht, nicht ganz freiwillig und sagen wir mal: irreversibel (2x hintereinander...). Wobei das bei der Rolle nicht nötig ist, weil die einen lineguard hat.
Jedenfalls: Wenn man einen Der Griffe einer Centrepin annimmt, muss man unbedingt darauf achten, ein genau ausgewogenes Kontergewicht an seine Stelle zu setzen, sonst ist das extrem schlecht für den Lauf.
Ich hab mir eins aus Blei zurechtgefeilt und gehämmert, es sitzt direkt in der Griffmuffe.
Hier eine Archivaufnahme vom letzten Jahr:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Sieht in der Tat gut aus, auch ne Brücke vorhanden, ich denke wenn es milder wird, werde ich dort mal tulipen.
> Anhang anzeigen 368065



Bild geht nicht Mini.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bild geht nicht Mini.


Ja, komisch. Ich glaub jetzt ists wieder ok


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. Danke.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, komisch. Ich glaub jetzt ists wieder ok


Nun seh ich die Bilder auch. Sehr schön

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jetzt geht es, sieht gut aus!

Redselige Anglerspezies im harten Einsatz am Fischwasser muss man begrenzen, gerade zu so einer wichtigen Twilight-Time, das ist sehr deutlich so!
Intensivierter Klönschnack ist überhaupt gefährlich, wenn andere Aufgaben warten.

Alternative Verbesserung wäre eine geschickte händische Rutenhaltung, wo man den Biss nicht übersehen kann, sondern immer voll verspürt, irgendwie halb auflegen ist bestens. Das mit dem Schauen müssen nach Bissen ist überhaupt vertrackt.
Ein Bissanzeiger mit Elektroschocker erschien mir bei deiner Schilderung vor dem dritten geistigen Auge.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es, sieht gut aus!
> 
> Redselige Anglerspezies im harten Einsatz am Fischwasser muss man begrenzen, gerade zu so einer wichtigen Twilight-Time, das ist sehr deutlich so!
> Intensivierter Klönschnack ist überhaupt gefährlich, wenn andere Aufgaben warten.
> 
> Alternative Verbesserung wäre eine geschickte händische Rutenhaltung, wo man den Biss nicht übersehen kann, sondern immer voll verspürt, irgendwie halb auflegen ist bestens. Das mit dem Schauen müssen nach Bissen ist überhaupt vertrackt.
> Ein Bissanzeiger mit Elektroschocker erschien mir bei deiner Schilderung vor dem dritten geistigen Auge.


Ich brauche keinen besseren Bissanzeiger, ok?!? Es hätte gereicht, wenn der senile/betrunkene alte Faselhannes einfach weitergegangen wäre, statt mich mit seinem idiotischen, trotz Schreilaustärke unverständlichem Geschwätz und _ungebetenen Ratschlägen_ zu belästigen.


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es, sieht gut aus!
> 
> Redselige Anglerspezies im harten Einsatz am Fischwasser muss man begrenzen, gerade zu so einer wichtigen Twilight-Time, das ist sehr deutlich so!
> Intensivierter Klönschnack ist überhaupt gefährlich, wenn andere Aufgaben warten.
> 
> Alternative Verbesserung wäre eine geschickte händische Rutenhaltung, wo man den Biss nicht übersehen kann, sondern immer voll verspürt, irgendwie halb auflegen ist bestens. Das mit dem Schauen müssen nach Bissen ist überhaupt vertrackt.
> Ein Bissanzeiger mit Elektroschocker erschien mir bei deiner Schilderung vor dem dritten geistigen Auge.


Also das muss ich jetzt mal los werden. Wo holst du immer diese vortrefflichen Worte hervor? Wenn ich diese Ideen und Einblicke wie du hätte, dann wäre mein Leben nur halb so schwer. Dein IQ ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Und dies bitte nicht als Beleidigung sehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen besseren Bissanzeiger, ok? Es hätte gereicht, wenn der senile/betrunkene alte Faselhannes einfach weitergegangen wäre, statt mich mit seinem idiotischen, trotz Schreilaustärke unverständlichem Geschwätz zu belästigen.


Hattest du keine Madenschleuder dabei?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 45 sind eine gute Zahl, jedensfalls gerade nicht mehr zuwenige.


oh man, da muss ich ja noch nachlegen, nur was mach ich mit 45 Ruten? habe jetzt schon einige die ich nie benutzt habe und auch demnächst in nee Bucht versenkt werden, 2-3 habe ich noch auf meine Wunschliste aber mindestens so viele kommen auch wech.
ich habe ca. 20 im regelmäßigen gebrauch, die anderen selten bis überhaupt nicht, und mit dem Ruten sammeln möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsxhe für Deinen geschundenen Rücken, @Jason! Du bist einfach zu alt, um Berge von Beton zu machen. By the way, unser Häuschen hat jetzt auch einen Käufer gefunden, spätestens im Ende Juli geht es für uns ins Wendland. Das neue Haus wird maximal 65 qm Wohnfläche haben und ganz wenig Arbeit machen, damit ich möglichst häufig an die nur 800 m entfernte Elbe komme!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen besseren Bissanzeiger, ok?!? Es hätte gereicht, wenn der senile/betrunkene alte Faselhannes einfach weitergegangen wäre, statt mich mit seinem idiotischen, trotz Schreilaustärke unverständlichem Geschwätz und _ungebetenen Ratschlägen_ zu belästigen.


Wir hatten es schon einige Male, sozusagen alle Jahre wieder, vlt. kannst Du gerade jetzt besser verstehen, warum ich gerne in - sagen wir mal sehr unauffälligen Outfit sozusagen unsichtbar in der Gegend angele?
Wieso ich lieber der Hecht als das Rotauge bin.
Und mit Überzeugung und Wissen, weil ich das eben jahrelang voll berufsmäßig auch wirklich gerne getan habe.

Aber ich will die Outfitfrage und Wirkung auf die Umwelt bzw. gerade solche "Umfeldmenschen" gar nicht soviel weiter auswalzen.
Ich habe das in dem Moment weitergehend verstanden, als mir Rocker, Irokesenschnitte, Antikleidung, Piercings, Tätowierungen usw.
und deren gewünschte automatische Großraum-Abschreckung auf bestimmte Menschensubjekte - insbesondere Muggels - mal gut erklärt wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> oh man, da muss ich ja noch nachlegen, nur was mach ich mit 45 Ruten? habe jetzt schon einige die ich nie benutzt habe und auch demnächst in nee Bucht versenkt werden, 2-3 habe ich noch auf meine Wunschliste aber mindestens so viele kommen auch wech.
> ich habe ca. 20 im regelmäßigen gebrauch, die anderen selten bis überhaupt nicht, und mit dem Ruten sammeln möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen


Zier dich nicht so, solange du nicht umziehen und zwanghaft verkleinern musst, wird der Rutenwald auch automatisch wachsen!

Das Abstoßen von eigenhändig beschafften Ruten muss sorgsam jahrelang abgewogen werden, schließlich wurde viel Aufwand drauf verwendet, sie auszuwählen und die richtigen Begründungen zu finden, damit sind sie verbandelt und einzigartig.
Weitaus viel schlimmer als zuviele Ruten rumstehen zu haben, ist eine der Lieblingsruten durch Unfall zu verlieren, und die nicht mehr ersetzen oder wieder beschaffen zu können. Das macht dauerhaft unglücklich, eine vorzeitig verschiedene Tackleliebschaft, verpasste Gelegenheiten, sowas ist echt mies und trübt die Laune.

Ich kaufe jedenfalls wieder deutlich weniger bis gar nicht, nachdem ich einmal richtíg viel und damit genug gekauft habe, damit einen ganzen Angelbereich systematisch gut zusammenhängend zugepflastert habe, und damit alles erledigt habe.


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir gute Besserung @Jason !!


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zier dich nicht so, solange du nicht umziehen und zwanghaft verkleinern musst, wird der Rutenwald auch automatisch wachsen!


nee nee nee, ich brauche nur noch eine Rute, eine möchte Ich eventuell , und eine Muss Will ich Unbedingt haben, also höchstens noch 3


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> und eine Muss Will ich Unbedingt haben, also höchstens noch 3


Sprechen wir von diesen Monat oder Jahr?? 

@Jason  Gute Besserung und versuche dich etwas zu schonen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

@Jason gute Besserung, 
schone dich, die Arbeit läuft dir nicht weg.


----------



## Andal

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen besseren Bissanzeiger, ok?!? Es hätte gereicht, wenn der senile/betrunkene alte Faselhannes einfach weitergegangen wäre, statt mich mit seinem idiotischen, trotz Schreilaustärke unverständlichem Geschwätz und _ungebetenen Ratschlägen_ zu belästigen.


Was du zu wenig an rustikalem Entgegnen in solchen Situationen hast, habe ich zu viel. Keine Ahnung, ob das problematisch ist.


----------



## Andal

Und ob 45 Angelruten zu viel sind, weiss ich auch nicht. Eine Rute zu verklopfen, nur weil ich sie schon lange nicht mehr gefischt habe, kommt mir vor, wie mit einem Freund gar nicht mehr zu sprechen, nur weil man sich länger nicht mehr gesprochen hat.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> oh man, da muss ich ja noch nachlegen, nur was mach ich mit 45 Ruten? habe jetzt schon einige die ich nie benutzt habe und auch demnächst in nee Bucht versenkt werden, 2-3 habe ich noch auf meine Wunschliste aber mindestens so viele kommen auch wech.
> ich habe ca. 20 im regelmäßigen gebrauch, die anderen selten bis überhaupt nicht, und mit dem Ruten sammeln möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen



Du musst mal zählen und nicht schätzen.
Und Du musst auch die in den Futteralen mitzählen.
Und die in den Ecken.
Und die länger nicht benutzten.
Dann darfste dich mit einer etwas realistischeren Zahl nochmal melden.....


----------



## rutilus69

Das Problem kenne ich   
Meine Frau meinte letztens, dass ich mir doch mal einen Rutenständer für den Schuppen holen sollte, damit die Ruten nicht so unordentlich rumstehen. Ich habe in meinem Leichtsinn gedacht, dass ein 12er reichen sollte. Aber ich bin ja gut erzogen und habe auf den Einwand meiner besseren Hälfte gehört und den 24er bestellt.
Was soll ich sagen: der ist voll geworden und ein paar Ruten stehen immer noch in der Ecke rum. Erstaunlich, was sich so alles beim Aufräumen findet 
Das positive dabei: ich werde am Wochenende mal durchgehen und schauen, welche der Ruten ich für unsere Jugendgruppe zur Seite stelle. Dann ist auch wieder Platz für die geplanten Neuanschaffungen und Eigenbauten


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sprechen wir von diesen Monat oder Jahr??


 2 von den 3 eventuell noch diesen Monat, die, die ich unbedingt noch haben will, da könnte es auch noch länger als ein Jahr dauern.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du musst mal zählen und nicht schätzen.
> Und Du musst auch die in den Futteralen mitzählen.
> Und die in den Ecken.
> Und die länger nicht benutzten.
> Dann darfste dich mit einer etwas realistischeren Zahl nochmal melden.....


jetzt habe ich tatsächlich mal alle gezählt, und die Aktuelle Gesamtzahl beläuft sich auf 34, davon sind 3 nur zur Zierde, 6 noch nie gefischt. 5-6 können wech, bleiben ca. 25 fischbare über, ich sehe gerade das ich ein sehr vernünftiger Mensch bin  
habe beim durch zählen gemerkt das ich noch unbedingt ein 13ft Einzelfutteral haben muss.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dann bin ich ein unvernünftiger Mensch, @Thomas. Habe gerade mal Inventur gemacht, die Abgänge aus meiner Liste gestrichen und die Zuläufe neu eingetragen. Es sind 41 Ruten ... und ich möchte auf keine von Ihnen verzichten.


----------



## Racklinger

Jason schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ein kurzes Hallo in die Runde werfen. Mit bedauern muss ich sagen, das ich es dieses Jahr noch nicht ans Wasser zum angeln geschafft habe. Meine Rückenschmerzen wurden in den letzten Wochen schlimmer, so das ich mich einigen Untersuchungen unterzogen habe. CT und MRT haben einen Bandscheibenvorfall bestätigt. Nächste Woche habe ich noch einen Termin beim Orthopäden und da wird dann über eine OP entschieden.
> Das zieht einen schon ganz schön runter wenn man sieht, was man noch für eine Menge Arbeit am Haus hat. Das soll jetzt aber kein Jammern auf hohem Niveau sein. Ich bekomm das schon auf die Reihe.
> Mein Strohwitwer Leben ist seit gestern auch wieder vorbei und ich sitze mal wieder seit langer Zeit am Schreibtisch in meinem Angelzimmer und arbeite liegengebliebene Sachen auf.
> @skyduck
> Ist das nicht ärgerlich für dich, dass du deine hochwertigen, liebgewonnenen Angelsachen wegen zukünftigen Platzmangel abgeben musst? Also ich könnte das nicht und wenn ich einiges unters Bett legen müsste. Vielleicht findest du ja noch eine Lösung. Falls nicht, dann aber bitte nicht die Pose, die von mit bekommen hast. Die frisst doch kein Brot.
> 
> Gruß Jason


lass dich bloss nicht zu schnell zu einer OP überreden, dass machen die gerne weil es mehr Geld bringt. Über Physiotherapie ist es zwar eine langwierige Sache, aber eine nachhaltige. Meine Frau hat nach einem halben Jahr Physio (und dem eisernen Willen jeden Tag Übungen zu machen) fast keine Beschwerden mehr.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ein kurzes Hallo in die Runde werfen. Mit bedauern muss ich sagen, das ich es dieses Jahr noch nicht ans Wasser zum angeln geschafft habe. Meine Rückenschmerzen wurden in den letzten Wochen schlimmer, so das ich mich einigen Untersuchungen unterzogen habe. CT und MRT haben einen Bandscheibenvorfall bestätigt. Nächste Woche habe ich noch einen Termin beim Orthopäden und da wird dann über eine OP entschieden.
> Das zieht einen schon ganz schön runter wenn man sieht, was man noch für eine Menge Arbeit am Haus hat. Das soll jetzt aber kein Jammern auf hohem Niveau sein. Ich bekomm das schon auf die Reihe.
> Mein Strohwitwer Leben ist seit gestern auch wieder vorbei und ich sitze mal wieder seit langer Zeit am Schreibtisch in meinem Angelzimmer und arbeite liegengebliebene Sachen auf.
> @skyduck
> Ist das nicht ärgerlich für dich, dass du deine hochwertigen, liebgewonnenen Angelsachen wegen zukünftigen Platzmangel abgeben musst? Also ich könnte das nicht und wenn ich einiges unters Bett legen müsste. Vielleicht findest du ja noch eine Lösung. Falls nicht, dann aber bitte nicht die Pose, die von mit bekommen hast. Die frisst doch kein Brot.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Na denn mal gute Besserung.
Auf das alles gut wird,


----------



## Andal

Bei diesem "Ruten für die Jugendgruppe" muss ich immer an meinen jüngsten von 5 Vettern denken. Der bekam tatsächlich erst zur Firmung seine erste eigene NEUE Hose. Sonst, als letzter in der Reihe, immer nur das abgelegte alte Zeug von uns. Nicht wirklich schön!


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Aber davon abgesehen, an meinen Rücken würde ich *jetzt nur noch geschulte Frauen* ran lassen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das sind diese kleinen Wesen mit schwarzen Haaren, Schlitzaugen und lüdden Füßen, die machen dir deinen Rücken wieder heile...

Alles Liebe und Gute für deine Gesundheit, lieber Jason!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsxhe für Deinen geschundenen Rücken, @Jason! Du bist einfach zu alt, um Berge von Beton zu machen. By the way, unser Häuschen hat jetzt auch einen Käufer gefunden, spätestens im Ende Juli geht es für uns ins Wendland. Das neue Haus wird *maximal 65 qm Wohnfläche* haben und ganz wenig Arbeit machen, damit ich möglichst häufig an die nur 800 m entfernte Elbe komme!


...und wo läßt du dann dein ganzes Tackle...??????


----------



## Skott

Racklinger schrieb:


> lass dich bloss nicht zu schnell zu einer OP überreden, dass machen die gerne weil es mehr Geld bringt. Über Physiotherapie ist es zwar eine langwierige Sache, aber eine nachhaltige. Meine Frau hat nach einem halben Jahr Physio (und dem eisernen Willen jeden Tag Übungen zu machen) fast keine Beschwerden mehr.


Danke für diesen sehr guten Hinweis, ich kann das auch so bestätigen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für diesen sehr guten Hinweis, ich kann das auch so bestätigen....



Bin ich dabei.
hab mich auch von Schmerztherapeuten und Orthopäden beraten lassen und bis bin heute ohne OP......


----------



## Andal

Ich werde auch alles dran setzen, dass ich nach meiner Augen-OP wieder eine stationäre Reha bekomme. Drei bis fünf Wochen guten Hotelaufenthalt und dem eigentlichen Problem tut es auch sehr gut. Ich habe meine bisherigen Rehas auch immer sehr genossen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei.
> hab mich auch von Schmerztherapeuten und Orthopäden beraten lassen und bis bin heute ohne OP......


So ist auch mein Plan. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Racklinger

Dass Problem bei einer OP ist folgendes: Egal wie klein die OP ist, es wird eine Narbe zurückbleiben. Die ersten zwei drei Jahre hat man keine Schmerzen mehr aber die Narbe wird fester und unnachgiebiger, die Folge: sie drückt irgendwann direkt oder indirekt auf den Nerv. Das einzige was wiederum da hilft... neue OP, dass wird dann ein echter Teufelskreis. 
Es mag ja sein dass bestimmte Bandscheibenvorfälle operiert werden müssen, aber den Großteil kriegt man mit Muskelaufbau in den Griff.


----------



## rutilus69

Andal schrieb:


> Bei diesem "Ruten für die Jugendgruppe" muss ich immer an meinen jüngsten von 5 Vettern denken. Der bekam tatsächlich erst zur Firmung seine erste eigene NEUE Hose. Sonst, als letzter in der Reihe, immer nur das abgelegte alte Zeug von uns. Nicht wirklich schön!


Da gebe ich Dir recht. Ich habe es früher auch gehasst das abgelegte Zeug von meinem Bruder aufzutragen   
Deswegen gehen bei mir auch nur Sachen an die Mädels und Jungs die entweder neuwertig oder wenigstens generalüberholt sind. Eine olle abgefischte Rute - nee, da würde ich mich schämen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Skott schrieb:


> ...und wo läßt du dann dein ganzes Tackle...??????



Natürlich ist auch ein kleines Angelhaus geplant! Darin wird es dann auch Kühlschrank geben, in dem Maden und Würmer  ihren vorläufigen Wohnsitz haben.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Wohnhaus 65qm  -  ANGELHAUS  120qm


----------



## rutilus69

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wohnhaus 65qm  -  ANGELHAUS  120qm


Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs, nachdem ich letzte Woche im Tidenbereich der Wümme bei auflaufenden Wasser ganz gut gefangen hatte und einen aTag später bei ablaufenden Wasser geblankt hatte, war ich heute eine Stunde vor Niedrigwasser am Start und hatte in den ersten anderthalb Stunden keinen Biss. Jetzt läuft das Wasser seit einer halbe Stunde wieder auf und es beißt.  Gerade kam der erste Aland des Jahres des Wege. An ddr Halbmetermarke ist er nur knapp gescheitert. Trotzdem freue ich mich sehr.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, nachdem ich letzte Woche im Tidenbereich der Wümme bei auflaufenden Wasser ganz gut gefangen hatte und einen aTag später bei ablaufenden Wasser geblankt hatte, war ich heute eine Stunde vor Niedrigwasser am Start und hatte in den ersten anderthalb Stunden keinen Biss. Jetzt läuft das Wasser seit einer halbe Stunde wieder auf und es beißt.  Gerade kam der erste Aland des Jahres des Wege. An ddr Halbmetermarke ist er nur knapp gescheitert. Trotzdem freue ich mich sehr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368129
> Anhang anzeigen 368130


Na denn mal dickes Petri.
Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Jason

Die Freude über so einen prachtvollen Aland kann ich nachvollziehen. Petri Heil, lieber
@Wuemmehunter . Auch ein schönes Bild vom Sonnenuntergang. Ja, die Tage werden so langsam länger. Und demnach auch die Angelzeit. Allen ein schönes WE.

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

@Wuemmehunter Petri, schöner Brummer. 

Morgen habe ich frei bekommen, Mädelstag (die Freundin kommt, Haare färben  ). Da werde ich wahrscheinlich etwas eher los können. Bereite jetzt die Köder vor und werde morgen dann berichten. Petri allen die draußen sind und kommen.


----------



## skyduck

Von rechts nach links. Curry-Knoblauch, Curry und Natur.


----------



## geomas

Trotta schrieb:


> *#Sekundenkleber-Hacks*
> Aus der britischen facebook-Gruppe "Abu closed faced reels". Diesmal zur Vermeidung des gefürchteten "Rostocker Toupets". Der Ansatz mit dem Filz ist mir ein bisschen zu sehr brute force, aber die Idee mit den 4 pieces of stiff line glued to the quarters find ich interessant. Habs bislang noch nicht getest, aber vielleicht findet sich hier ja ein Mutiger:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368027
> Anhang anzeigen 368028



Du immer mit dem „Rostocker Toupet” - nur 1x gab es unschöne Zusammenballungen unter der Haube der ABU 706 Mk II. 
Und auch dieser kleine Tüddel erinnerte weit weniger an Zweithaar als die prachtvollen Whigs, welche temperamentvolle Pin-Jünger zu fabrizieren vermögen:





mangels Masse nix Toupet!


----------



## milhouse

Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu dreist, nachdem ich hier schon Empfehlungen für eine Matchrute einholen durfte: Wären die Herren so freundlich und würden mir eine solide Matchrolle empfehlen für meine kürzlich eingetroffene Preston Equis Super Float 13 ft. Ich bin gespannt wie ich mich mit den 4 Metern anstelle, vom KuKö angeln bin ich max. 2,60 gewöhn. 

Ich möchte voraussichtlich eine Stroft GTM 0,18 als Hauptschnur nutzen um dann in der Raubfischschonzeit in Häfen des Rheins auf alles was Maden/Mais liebt (Grundeln versuche ich irgendwie zu umfischen) zu fangen. Waggler sind vorhanden und ich bin gespannt, wie diese Angelei so funktioniert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Haschichtäg Ruten
Die Theorie:
Man braucht: 4,5m und 6m Stippe,
                    leichte Match, schwere Match, Float und 2 Bolos.
Macht 7 fürs Posenangeln.
                     Picker, leichte Feeder, schwere Feeder, 2x Karpfen, 2x Brandung und 2x Wels
Macht 9 fürs Grundangeln.
                     5x Spinnrute von 1gr bis 250gr und zwei Bootsruten mit 16lbs und 30lbs.
Macht 7 fürs Spinnen.
                     leichte, mittlere und starke Spinnrute, Posenrute und 2x Brandungsrute als Reiserute.
Sind nochmal 6 für den Flieger.
Und 2 für die Fliege.

Mit 31 Ruten ist man gut bedient....

Die Praxis:
In den letzten 4 Jahren haben mich ca. 50 Ruten verlassen - ca, 15 Neue sind hinzu gekommen.
Doppelt habe ich 1x Stippe, 1x Wels,1x 16lbs Bootsrute, 2x Karpfen, 1x leichte Telespinn uns 1x schwere Telespinn.
Sind 14.
Plus weitere 54 die ich nur einzeln besitze, von denen aber ca. 12 auf den Abschied warten... .
Andererseits habe ich mein Auge auf ein gutes Dutzend neue Ruten geworfen... .
Und ich habe mich vom sinnlosen Sammeln schon verabschiedet.

Aber gut - wir sind auch zu zweit...

Bei den Rollen habe ich meinen Bestand von ca, 4 Dutzend auf ungefähr die Hälfte reduziert.
Bei den Ruten werde ich auch noch reduzieren,
Ihr seht - ich arbeite an mir.....


----------



## rhinefisher

milhouse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu dreist, nachdem ich hier schon Empfehlungen für eine Matchrute einholen durfte: Wären die Herren so freundlich und würden mir eine solide Matchrolle empfehlen für meine kürzlich eingetroffene Preston Equis Super Float 13 ft. Ich bin gespannt wie ich mich mit den 4 Metern anstelle, vom KuKö angeln bin ich max. 2,60 gewöhn.
> 
> Ich möchte voraussichtlich eine Stroft GTM 0,18 als Hauptschnur nutzen um dann in der Raubfischschonzeit in Häfen des Rheins auf alles was Maden/Mais liebt (Grundeln versuche ich irgendwie zu umfischen) zu fangen. Waggler sind vorhanden und ich bin gespannt, wie diese Angelei so funktioniert.


4000er Shimano Vanford mit der hohen Übersetzung.
Sehr sehr gute Rolle....


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> Du immer mit dem „Rostocker Toupet” - nur 1x gab es unschöne Zusammenballungen unter der Haube der ABU 706 Mk II.
> Und auch dieser kleine Tüddel erinnerte weit weniger an Zweithaar als die prachtvollen Whigs, welche temperamentvolle Pin-Jünger zu fabrizieren vermögen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mangels Masse nix Toupet!


Tschuldigung! Aber ich fürchte, da musst Du Dich bei @Kochtopf beschweren, Erstbeschreibender - der hat Dir diesen hübschen Begriff einst angehängt.  Aber ich gebe Dir recht, auf dem Bild ähnelt es wirklich mehr meiner Bürste nach der Morgentoilette als einem Toupet. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> [...]Irgendwann war ich vom Kraut so genervt dass ich zur A7 Brücke ging. Hund befestigt, angefütterr, tulip,Tulip, tulip - nix. Aber ich habe gemerkt wie wichtig eine straffe Schnur beim fischen mit der Kapselrolle ist.* In Erinnerung an @geomas als erstbeschreibenden möchte ich die Perückenform gerne 'Rostocker Toupet' nennen,* sehr lästig das Ganze. [...]


----------



## Minimax

milhouse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu dreist, nachdem ich hier schon Empfehlungen für eine Matchrute einholen durfte: Wären die Herren so freundlich und würden mir eine solide Matchrolle empfehlen für meine kürzlich eingetroffene Preston Equis Super Float 13 ft. Ich bin gespannt wie ich mich mit den 4 Metern anstelle, vom KuKö angeln bin ich max. 2,60 gewöhn.
> 
> Ich möchte voraussichtlich eine Stroft GTM 0,18 als Hauptschnur nutzen um dann in der Raubfischschonzeit in Häfen des Rheins auf alles was Maden/Mais liebt (Grundeln versuche ich irgendwie zu umfischen) zu fangen. Waggler sind vorhanden und ich bin gespannt, wie diese Angelei so funktioniert.


 1. Wir müssen, glaube ich mal, unsere Plaudereien hier anders gestalten. Es kann nicht sein das Leute sich als dreist bezeichnen, klein machen oder um Entschuldigung bitten, hier zu posten. Ehrlich Jungs- da müssen wir unser Image verbessern. 

Lieber @milhouse ,  

2. Zur Frage. Da du ja, als Spinnangler und wie die Equis zeigt, willst Du was wirklich passendes und siehst auch nicht auf den Pfennig, Ok. Ein genereller Fehler währe es, eine zu kleine Rolle zu wählen, aus dem nur scheinbar logischem Gedanken, leichtes ANgeln, leichte Rolle, 4000 sollte schon sein. Das angeln mit ner Match ist ein dynamisches ANgeln, man hat sie oft in der Hand, und oft kmmts auf die Reaktionszeit an. Und kringelige Schnur kann dabei niemand gebrauchen, allein deswegen wäre eine gute, dedizierte Matchrolle, nicht zu klein, mit grosser Spule, passend. (Nebenbei: 0,18 ist eine gute Hauptschnurwahl)
Xa gibt es einiges Aktuelles, z.B.:  Shimano Aero 4000 Match, Oder ein Stradic Match, oder eine  Daiwa Ninja für den kleineren Geldbeutel, 4000 Match und von diesen Modellen kannst Du anhand der Specs weitergehen. Ich würde auch auf Ersatzspulen achten, denn eine brauchst Du sicher, eine zweite kann nicht schaden,

viel Erfolg beim Stöbern, und wir freuen uns immer was zu hören,
hg

Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Klarstellung, @Trotta . Sör Alex wars also. Nun ja, er meinte es nur gut.
Hoffentlich findet unser Ükelbruder @Kochtopf dann und wann die Muße, sich ans Angeln zu erinnern.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich werde dieses Wochenende wohl zu Hause bleiben. Bei Temperturen um die 5°C und unangenehmen Wind ist mir das dann doch zu ungemütlich.
Wenn alles klappt kommen morgen noch ein paar Teile bei mir an und dann habe ich mehr als genug zum Basteln da um mich das lange Wochenende über zu beschäftigen (kleiner Spoiler: es hat was mit Springer finden, mit Kork rumbasteln,  viel Garn und Gefummel zu tun)


----------



## milhouse

Danke für die Hinweise zu aktuellen Rollen. Die 0,18er schien mir gerade als Anfänger mit solch feinem Gerät (zumindest empfinde ich es als so) auch als guter Ansatz, denn Drillen soll gelernt sein. Ich fische auch primär Shimano auf meinen Spinnings, wenn Du @Minimax von 4000er redest ist dann sicherlich die Shimano-Größe gemeint, weil Daiwa meines Wissens etwas größer ist im Vergleich zu Shimano? Gibt es auch noch gutes von anderen Herstellern, ich mag rote Akzente nicht unbedingt.  Grundsätzlich sei noch erwähnt, dass es mir spontan einfacher vorkommt für die Spinnangelei Equipment zu besorgen, auch was die Verfügbarkeit betrifft, als zum ambitionierteren Matchfischen.

Bzgl. dreist, bloß noch der Hinweis, dass es hier eine sehr fachspezifische Runde zu sein scheint und ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ein eigener Thread angebracht gewesen wäre, das erschien mir aber ebenfalls übertrieben. Wenn ich mal was mit dem schicken Equipment fange und nicht bloß gut aussehe, gebe ich das hier mal durch.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber gut - wir sind auch zu zweit...


stimmt, habe es live erlebt, Er angelt, Sie schleppt das Zeugs zum Wasser  


Minimax schrieb:


> gibt es einiges Aktuelles, z.B.: Shimano Aero 4000 Match,


die gibt es leider schon länger nicht mehr, sollte man noch eine bekommen, würde ich zuschlagen


----------



## rhinefisher

Heute haben wir hier noch schönes Wetter.
Eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit, am Rhein etwas auf dem Hobo Ofen zu grillen und nebenher die Angel zu wässern.
Vielleicht mal die OCC "Power Locken" antesten.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg dabei!  
Und versuch ruhig mal ne andere Stelle. Einen Fisch zu fangen wäre dch auch mal ne nette Abwechslung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einen Fisch zu fangen wäre dch auch mal ne nette Abwechslung



Ach was - wer will sich schon die Finger besudeln....


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Heute haben wir hier noch schönes Wetter.
> Eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit, am Rhein etwas auf dem Hobo Ofen zu grillen und nebenher die Angel zu wässern.
> Vielleicht mal die OCC "Power Locken" antesten.. .


Hört sich nach einem perfekten Tag an.... Machen Sie es so No1.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> stimmt, habe es live erlebt, Er angelt, Sie schleppt das Zeugs zum Wasser


Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass sie mich meist auch fährt, den Hund bewegt und oft auch ne Kleinigkeit kocht.....


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass sie mich meist auch fährt, den Hund bewegt und oft auch ne Kleinigkeit kocht.....


ich weiß, wollte nur nicht so ins Detail gehen


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt kommen morgen noch ein paar Teile bei mir an und dann habe ich mehr als genug zum Basteln da um mich das lange Wochenende über zu beschäftigen (kleiner Spoiler: es hat was mit *Springer finden*, mit Kork rumbasteln,  viel Garn und Gefummel zu tun)


oha, oha, hätte ich fast überlesen! Da sind wir aber alle sehr gespannt!


----------



## rutilus69

Och, nix spannendes. Ich habe hier noch einen Blank rumstehen (10ft / 2teilig, #9 medium fast) Aus dem wollte ich endlich mal versuchen eine fischbare Rute zu basteln. Aber da ich die Farbe falsch eingeschätzt hatte, muss ich jetzt noch auf das passende Garn warten und die Ringe sind auch noch unterwegs. Zum üben habe ich hier noch meinen 2m Vollglas-Boliden aus Jugendzeiten rumstehen, dem ich schon immer mal einen neuen Ringsatz spendieren wollte.
Mal schauen, ob ich nach der Übung noch Lust habe weiterzumachen


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> 10ft / 2teilig, #9 medium fast


klingt perfekt!


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Wochenende wohl zu Hause bleiben. Bei Temperturen um die 5°C und unangenehmen Wind ist mir das dann doch zu ungemütlich.


Eigentlich ne sehr gute Idee, lieber Nachbar. Ich bin geneigt mich Deiner Argumentation anzuschliessen, zumindest heute. Und ausserdem muss ich Weste, Tasche und Nübsie- und Hakenschachtel mal wieder aufräumen und neu bestücken.


----------



## kuttenkarl

rutilus69 schrieb:


> 10ft / 2teilig, #9 medium fast


das hört sich richtig gut an. Ich  Rutenbau.


----------



## rhinefisher

So - da bin ich wieder.
Aber nicht vom Angeln zurück, sondern vom Askari.
Als heute morgen der Paketbote meine 6,99€ Shimano angeliefert hat, war meine Frau so lieb, mich daran zu erinnern, dass ich wegen der OCC noch zu Askari muss.
So langsam wird, glaube ich, klar warum ich diese Frau geheiratet habe - oder !?!
Nachdem wir jetzt gemütlich Kaffee getrunken haben, ist es mir zu spät um zum Rhein zu fahren.
Morgen....


----------



## skyduck

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier... geil


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gegen so ein Murmeltier hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden.
Petr Heil, Dirk!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wieder so ein armer Teufel, der den Kormoran ganz knapp überlebt hat, nur um jetzt zum Opfer deiner Sphere zu werden...
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Slappy

Heute mein Feierabendbier am Hausweiher getrunken.
Natürlich wurden auch 2 Ruten mitgenommen.
Es gab einige Bisse. Allerdings so vorsichtige, das nicht einer Fisch brachte. Um 18:15 war es zwar noch hell, aber soooo kalt das ich eingepackt habe. Hoffentlich kann ich bald mal einem Fisch die Welt außerhalb des Wassers zeigen. War die letzten 6x Franzose...... Und nein, ich beherrsche die Sprache immer noch nicht


----------



## Jason

@skyduck , na denn mal ein Petri Heil zum Murmeltier. Schöner Kamerad.   
@Slappy Schade das du dort wieder geschneidert hast. Der Tag wird kommen. Falls es an deinem Weiher Schleien gibt, dann fang bitte eine. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie sie aussehen. 
So, bevor ich hier weiter dummes Zeug schreibe, mache ich mal an meinen Posen weiter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

So hier der vollständige Bericht:

Gegen 11 Uhr war ich diesmal schon am Wasser und habe aufgebaut. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass sich dies, gerade bei der Kälte nicht wirklich gelohnt hat. Ich habe zu Anfang nur mit der Tricast Wand und 20g Minikorb gefeedert. Zusätzlich habe ich mit meiner Ehmann Ledgerrute etwas gestippt. Auf Grund der Enge der Stelle und sehr viele Ästen im Wasser hat das nicht wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. Es gab zwar ein paar Grundeln aber dies ist ja wie jeder wohl schon mitbekommen hat keine Kunst in der Ruhr.

Da ich jedes mal an dieser Stelle bisher abends einen Döbel oder Karpfen auf Breadpunch gefangen habe und gerne endlich mal einen größeren Fisch an der Tricast haben wollte, habe ich nur diese mit Flocke beködert und an die erfolgreiche stelle platziert. An der Sphere habe ich so ein Chewie (knetbarer Pellet ?) beködert und diesen weiter draußen platziert.

Nun ja, so langsam werde ich auch abergläubisch. Denn der kleine Schuppi kam dann wieder an der Sphere und die Flocke blieb unbeachtet liegen. Ich liebe diese Rute einfach...

Das war jetzt der dritte Karpfen dort, alle hatten ziemlich dieselbe Größe. Ich vermute, dass da Abends immer ein ganzer Trupp durchzieht, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Auf unserer Strecke habe ich in den letzten 2 Jahren nur einen kleinen Schuppi gefangen und jetzt innerhalb 2 Monaten direkt 3. Wenn ich abends schon nicht immer so durchgefroren wäre würde ich es ja auch mal länger dort versuchen, vielleicht auch wirklich mit einer leichten Karpfenmontage oder Minibolie und Method Feeder. Na ja aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie groß die Trupps dieser Karpfenklasse so in der Regel sind oder sein können?

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen und natürlich auch an alle die ihre Französisch-Kenntnisse aufbessern


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> @Slappy Schade das du dort wieder geschneidert hast. Der Tag wird kommen. Falls es an deinem Weiher Schleien gibt, dann fang bitte eine. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie sie aussehen.


Die gibt es. Zwar recht kleine von 25-30cm ein paar wenige bis 40cm aber es gibt sie. Oder sollte ich lieber sagen, sie müsste es geben. Keine Ahnung ob jetzt noch welche da sind. Es wurde letzten November? besetzt. I. a. mit Schleien. Nahezu alle "Kollegen" entnehmen die gefangenen Fische. Könnte also sein das garnicht mehr viel da ist....


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Nahezu alle "Kollegen" entnehmen die gefangenen Fische. Könnte also sein das garnicht mehr viel da ist....


Maßige Fische müssen entnommen werden. Aber es sollte auch wieder neu besetzt werden. Sonst macht es doch auch keinen Spaß mehr an so einem kleinen Weiherchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist glaube eher das ist *Ehelatein*. Eine Spezialsprache, die viele Männer fliessend beherrschen, solange ihre besseren Hälften nicht in der Nähe sind...





Thomas. schrieb:


> stimmt, habe es live erlebt, Er angelt, Sie schleppt das Zeugs zum Wasser





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass sie mich meist auch fährt, den Hund bewegt und oft auch ne Kleinigkeit kocht...




Zufällig gefunden...


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Maßige Fische müssen entnommen werden. Aber es sollte auch wieder neu besetzt werden. Sonst macht es doch auch keinen Spaß mehr an so einem kleinen Weiherchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Völlig richtig. Nur das mit dem besetzten und entnehmen harmoniert hier glaube nicht so gut. Wurde besetzt, sind auf einmal alle da und angeln, bis nichts mehr beißt( im Schnitt 2 Wochen) Und dann dauert es nen halbes bis ein Jahr bis was neues kommt.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Nur das mit dem besetzten und entnehmen harmoniert hier glaube nicht so gut. Wurde besetzt, sind auf einmal alle da und angeln, bis nichts mehr beißt( im Schnitt 2 Wochen) Und dann dauert es nen halbes bis ein Jahr bis was neues kommt.


Haha, das ist wie bei uns. Jeder Geier will sein Geld raushaben.  Ich zahle für den Schein für unser Gewässer 100,- Euro, und letztes Jahr habe ich 13 Forellen nach Hause gebracht. Und ich habe meinen Spaß dabei gehabt. Manche Mitglieder maulen rum, wenn nicht mehr besetzt wird, oder es teurer wird, dann würden sie keinen Schein mehr nehmen. Ich schüttel immer nur mit dem Kopf.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber @skyduck. Wieder ein wunderbarer Schuppi, und wieder mit der Sphere. Ich nehm alles über den Griff zurück, das Wunderstöckchen ist ein FIschbringer und muss vor Mana nur so knistern! Toll! Und @Slappy kriegt den Extraschulterklopfer für einen weiteren kalten fischlosen Tag- ich beneide DIch für Deine Zähigkeit und Frustrationstoleranz. Eines Tages muss doch der Knoten platzen. Oder verschwendest Du vielleicht deine Aufmerksamkeit an diesem winzigen Weiher- vielleicht würde mal ein Gewässerwechsel guttun?


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Falls es an deinem Weiher Schleien gibt, dann fang bitte eine. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie sie aussehen.


gemach Jason, das wird dieses Jahr noch was (40+)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Wieder ein wunderbarer Schuppi, und wieder mit der Sphere. Ich nehm alles über den Griff zurück, das Wunderstöckchen ist ein FIschbringer und muss vor Mana nur so knistern!


Man könnt andererseits auch sagen, wenn da ein richtiger Griff draufkommt, dann bringt sie nicht den Einheitskarpfen, sondern viel größere Karpfen ...  

Wobei, ich habe wirklich nichts gegen Einheitskarpfen an der Leichtrute, sofern hübsch anzusehende und agile Schuppis.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> wenn da ein richtiger Griff draufkommt



Das ist schon ein richtiger Griff.
Sieht zwar echt bescheuert aus, ist aber sehr sehr Griffig...
Wenn ich mir jemals ne Sphere gönne, bleibt der dran.
Ob wohl.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Es kann nur einen "richtigen" Griff geben , der ist lange schon festgelegt, zumal im leichten Friedfischerbereich.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man könnt andererseits auch sagen, wenn da ein richtiger Griff draufkommt, dann bringt sie nicht den Einheitskapfen, sondern viel größere Karpfen ...


Neinein, wenn das wohlwollende Auge der Götter auf eine Rute gefallen ist, und sie ihren Zielfisch gefunden hat*, ist man besser vorsichtig mit Mods...
Ganz abgesehen davon, das noch größere Karpfen und entsprechende Schnüre der Sphere nicht besonders gut zu Gesicht ständen.
Ist schon alles gut so wie es ist mit @skyduck und seiner Sphere.



*wattmeinste, wie ich gezittert habe, bei den ersten Ansitzen mit der MkIV. Man stelle sich vor, der erste Fisch wär ne Güster gewesen, und der Geist der Rute wäre darauf geprägt worden..


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es kann nur einen "richtigen" Griff geben, der ist lange schon festgelegt.


Welcher nun der richtige Griff ist, kann nur die Hand des Greifenden entscheiden. @skyduck s Hand hat sich entschieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nö, das war der Marketingfuzzi von Browning. und irgendwann hat der genervte Testangler aufgegeben.
Oder genau andersherum.
Die haben den Dirk ganz sicher vorher nicht gefragt oder ihm den so im Laden nach seinem Gusto drauf gebaut.
Mich fragen die auch immer nicht. 

Ich schlage hiermit dringlich und ultimativ allen Angelrutenverkäufern zu Ruten im Bereich bis 4,5m und 2oz vor,
auf alle Ruten nur noch einen durchgehenden Duplongriff mit Schieberingen zu setzen, ohne jede dumme Windingschecks und Metall usw.
Das passt wirklich allen Anglern in der Einstellbarkeit, und wenn da nur reines Duplon drauf ist, kann man es auch leicht wieder runter schnitzen.
Das geht in der Produktion viel schneller, braucht weniger Teile, ist super billig, die Monteure und andere brauchen nicht denken und nachmessen, einfach alles easy-peasy immer gleich drauf - und endlich könnten damit viele wirklich (erstmal) einwandfrei angeln, alle gewinnen, auch der Hersteller Vertreiber Händler.
Und vor allem ich als Käufer! 
So nebenbei, die ideale Zanderspin gibt es damit gleich auch.

Eine Revolution, wie die sich selbst einstellenden Schuhe im Schuhgeschäft, nur noch ein Paar notwendig dort, was jedem und jeder ideal passt, kein Verschnitt, kein Müll, 100% Ausnutzung. Online bestellen - passt immer.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mich fragen die auch immer nicht.


Granted, Mag sein, das sie sich vor der Antwort fürchten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> *wattmeinste, wie ich gezittert habe, bei den ersten Ansitzen mit der MkIV. Man stelle sich vor, der erste Fisch wär ne Güster gewesen, und der Geist der Rute wäre darauf geprägt worden..


Ich habe mich eigentlich schon insgeheim gewundert bzw. eben gefreut.   
Denn ich habe dir den Daumen für den richtigen Fisch gedrückt ob der passenden Rute, und der "Tabellenzauber" von @Hecht100+  blieb offensichtlich auch nicht wirklungslos ... 

Es gab nur 2 Möglichkeiten ... das war dir ja auch klar.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> und der "Tabellenzauber" von @Hecht100+  blieb offensichtlich auch nicht wirklungslos ...


Der ist mir neu.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gab nur 2 Möglichkeiten ... das war dir ja auch klar.


Ich glaube, ich habe viel weniger Fragen ans Gewässer und das Material als so mancher denkt..


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Neinein, wenn das wohlwollende Auge der Götter auf eine Rute gefallen ist, und sie ihren Zielfisch gefunden hat*, ist man besser vorsichtig mit Mods...
> Ganz abgesehen davon, das noch größere Karpfen und entsprechende Schnüre der Sphere nicht besonders gut zu Gesicht ständen.
> Ist schon alles gut so wie es ist mit @skyduck und seiner Sphere.
> 
> 
> 
> *wattmeinste, wie ich gezittert habe, bei den ersten Ansitzen mit der MkIV. Man stelle sich vor, der erste Fisch wär ne Güster gewesen, und der Geist der Rute wäre darauf geprägt worden..


Es ist in der Tat so , dass der Griff echt super für mich ist. Vorher war ich ja auch versucht die Rute, sobald sie da ist auf Kork umzubauen. Aber der Griff fast sich super an und der freigeschnitzte Blank gibt dir im Drill ein einmaliges Feedback und macht die Rute erst so richtig feinfühlig. Also warum Umbauen? Aus optischen Gründen ? Irgendwie passt der Griff ja auch zu dieser außergewöhnlichen Rute. Und wenn er irgendwann mal Schaden nehmen sollte kann man ihn immer noch verkorken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@skyduck: Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu diesem herrlichen Spehren-Karpfen. Ein wunderschöner Fisch! Noch dazu der dritten Fisch dieser Art aus der Kälte und einem Gewässer, das seine Karpfen offenkundig  nicht so einfach  preisgibt. Mit der Wahl der Rute hast Du alles richtig gemacht! Und ein Griff, so polarisierend er auch sein mag, ist nur ein Griff. Wichtig ist, dass er demjenigen gut in de Hand liegt, der mit dieser Rute fischen darf.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

@Slappy: Der erste Kaffee ist getrunken und ich wollte auch Dir noch meinen Respekt für Dein Durchhaltevermögen am kleinen Weiher zollen. Aber auch ich würde mich @Minimax Empfehlung anschließen wollen und über einen Gewässerwechsel nachdenken. Die kleinen Teiche heizen sich zwar schnell auf, aber nächtens kühlen sie genauso schnell wieder aus. Meiner Erfahrung nach, werden die Fische  dort erst Mitte April so langsam aktiv.


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat so , dass der Griff echt super für mich ist. Vorher war ich ja auch versucht die Rute, sobald sie da ist auf Kork umzubauen. Aber der Griff fast sich super an und der freigeschnitzte Blank gibt dir im Drill ein einmaliges Feedback und macht die Rute erst so richtig feinfühlig. Also warum Umbauen? Aus optischen Gründen ? Irgendwie passt der Griff ja auch zu dieser außergewöhnlichen Rute. Und wenn er irgendwann mal Schaden nehmen sollte kann man ihn immer noch verkorken.


Mir geht es genauso, ich habe auch vorher gedacht runter mit dem Griff und Kork drauf. Ich hatte sie bisher zwar noch nicht im Einsatz, aber schon bei den Trockenübungen habe ich gemerkt das dieser Griff super  ist. Da hat sich Browning echt Gedanken gemacht. Fazit: Griff bleibt, passt. Punkt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> *wattmeinste, wie ich gezittert habe, bei den ersten Ansitzen mit der MkIV. Man stelle sich vor, der erste Fisch wär ne Güster gewesen, und der Geist der Rute wäre darauf geprägt worden.


Barsch 12cm und das in massen


----------



## rhinefisher

Brrr - war das kalt....
Auch wenn es recht gemütlich aussieht - wenn der eiskalte Nord-Ost Wind so einen guten Kilometer diagonal übers Wasser auf einen zu bläst, vergeht mir alles.. .
Jetzt habe ich mal verglichen; "Most Versatile" gegen "OCC Power Locken".
Was habe ich mir da bloß angetan....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also warum du nicht die linke nimmst, in einem großen Angelvergleich, das wundert mich auch nur ...
So also kleiner Tipp (eigentlich ja dämlich von mir, ich weiß ...),
Du könntest nach OCC Rahmensetzung noch bis zum 31.03.2021 23:59:59 umsteigen ("Meldeschluss ist der letzte im März.")

Was ich mir schon rot im Terminkalender vermerkt habe.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zum gezeichneten Schuppi, lieber skyduck ! 
Tja, irgendwie ist Magie im Spiel bei Deiner Angelei mit der Sphere - rätselhaft, warum Du immer mit dieser Rute die besseren Fische fängst.


----------



## geomas

#sphere
Für eine außergewöhnluche Aktion würde ich wohl so einen Griff in Kauf nehmen. Die Spezis von Free-Spirit lassen den Käufern ihrer Hi-S-Matchrutenserie (also Posenruten und diverse Feederruten) die Wahl zwischen Kork- und „Skelett”-Griff. Diese Ruten sind aber noch mal teurer als die Spheres.


Eine meiner Lieblingsruten hat übrigens einen Moosgummi-Griff mit Schieberollenhaltern, und irgendwie greift sich das hervorragend. 
Ist die Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker, die ich superbillig gebraucht erwarb. Und auch die sehr viel teurere MAP Parabolix Bomb greift sich super.


----------



## Minimax

Neue Stelle, neues Glück,
48er auf 2ten Wurf- Watt ne Kirsche! Ick freu mir dolle!


----------



## nobbi1962

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Brrr - war das kalt....
> Auch wenn es recht gemütlich aussieht - wenn der eiskalte Nord-Ost Wind so einen guten Kilometer diagonal übers Wasser auf einen zu bläst, vergeht mir alles.. .
> Jetzt habe ich mal verglichen; "Most Versatile" gegen "OCC Power Locken".
> Was habe ich mir da bloß angetan....
> Anhang anzeigen 368321
> Anhang anzeigen 368319
> Anhang anzeigen 368320
> Anhang anzeigen 368322


Sind diese Anglerstühle erlaubt bei der OCC?
Ich bin mir da nicht sicher-----die haben kein Bierhalter.

Nicht das es zur Disqualification führt in der C


----------



## coolmccool

Minimax,
 von mir ein dickes Petri Heil!!


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Haha, das ist wie bei uns. Jeder Geier will sein Geld raushaben.  Ich zahle für den Schein für unser Gewässer 100,- Euro, und letztes Jahr habe ich 13 Forellen nach Hause gebracht. Und ich habe meinen Spaß dabei gehabt. Manche Mitglieder maulen rum, wenn nicht mehr besetzt wird, oder es teurer wird, dann würden sie keinen Schein mehr nehmen. Ich schüttel immer nur mit dem Kopf.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Genau so! 



Minimax schrieb:


> @Slappy kriegt den Extraschulterklopfer für einen weiteren kalten fischlosen Tag- ich beneide DIch für Deine Zähigkeit und Frustrationstoleranz. Eines Tages muss doch der Knoten platzen. Oder verschwendest Du vielleicht deine Aufmerksamkeit an diesem winzigen Weiher- vielleicht würde mal ein Gewässerwechsel guttun?





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @Slappy: Der erste Kaffee ist getrunken und ich wollte auch Dir noch meinen Respekt für Dein Durchhaltevermögen am kleinen Weiher zollen. Aber auch ich würde mich @Minimax Empfehlung anschließen wollen und über einen Gewässerwechsel nachdenken. Die kleinen Teiche heizen sich zwar schnell auf, aber nächtens kühlen sie genauso schnell wieder aus. Meiner Erfahrung nach, werden die Fische  dort erst Mitte April so langsam aktiv.


Ja, der Weiher ist weder von der Oberfläche noch von der Tiefe optimal. Aber die Fische sind da und auch aktiv. Die Fische hier beißen zu jeder Jahreszeit eher vorsichtig und ziehen nicht ab, sondern bleiben eher am Platz einfach stehen. Einen klassischen Biss, so das die Spitze sich schon rumbiegt, habe ich noch nie erlebt 
Leider sind unsere Vereinsteiche alle recht flach. Keiner schafft die 2m deutlich zu überschreiten. Der kleine ist halt hinterm Haus. Der ist perfekt für mal eben ne kleine Runde abschalten. 
Ca 5 Minuten weiter mit dem Auto haben wir einen Waldteich, der ist aber nochmal kleiner als der Hausweiher und stark mit Wasserpflanzen bestückt. Im Sommer ist die gesamte Oberfläche mit Wasserlinsen zu. Dann kommt nach 12 Minuten ca ein Steinbruch. Der ist insgesamt speziell. Ca. 1/3 der Fläche erreicht man nicht und da wo man hinkommt fällt es sehr schnell ab. Viele Fische sind dort auch nicht. Und dann gibt's noch den "großen" Weiher. Der ist doppelt so groß wie der Hausweiher aber auch recht flach. Dort habe ich bisher wenig gefischt. Aber da gibt es wohl noch ein paar alte Fische. Die sind natürlich etwas schwerer zu fangen. 
Ach ja. Da gibt es ja noch was. Darauf freue ich mich dieses Jahr besonders. 7km Feld- und Wiesenbach. Der ist ab April wieder frei. Leider gibt es nicht soooo viele freie Stellen und meistens ist der kaum vorhanden. Aber es gibt ein paar Stellen die ich schon gefunden habe. An Fischen konnte ich letztes Jahr nur Bachforellen und Gründlinge fangen. 

Ja, und da wir kein Fluß haben und mich die Lahn hier nur geärgert hat bisher, habe ich mir die Steinheimer Mainkarte geholt. 


Ihr seht, so richtig sinnvolle Alternativen habe ich nicht. Und vor allem ist der kleine sooo nah. 2 Minuten zu Fuß.


----------



## Minimax

Und ein zweiter ging an altbekannten Platze ebenfalls recht rasch dran. Jetzt heißt es umziehen. 
Ich überlege, ob ich nicht eine Langstreckenerkundung zu nem Stillgewässer machen soll, das eine gewisse Rolle bei meinen OCC Plänen spielt. Das würde mit Sicherheit keinen Fisch bringen, aber andererseits bin ich  ja entschneidert...hmm


----------



## Minimax

Andererseits: vielleicht bleib ich noch ein bisschen. Johnnie No. 3 ist so draufgeprahmt, das er fast die MkIV samt Tripod mitgenommen hätte. Udelehi, was ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Minimax, das lädt ja wie‘s Brezelbacken! Ist es gar nicht kalt bei Euch? Hier sind es nur 4 Grad und ein strammer Wind lässt es noch kälter wirken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das klappt ja heute bei die Mini!
Petri Heil zu der Strecke.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, Minimax, das lädt ja wie‘s Brezelbacken! Ist es gar nicht kalt bei Euch? Hier sind es nur 4 Grad und ein strammer Wind lässt es noch kälter wirken.


Ja, absolut abscheulich, Wasser 3,9 Luft 4,1. Wind zum Glück nur leicht, aber fiese Böen. Ich werd auch gleich packen. Hatte noch einen Biss, aber leider verpennt.


----------



## skyduck

Petri Minimax . Sehr schöne Fische. Ist schon erstaunlich was alles schon so geht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also warum du nicht die linke nimmst, in einem großen Angelvergleich, das wundert mich auch nur ...
> So also kleiner Tipp (eigentlich ja dämlich von mir, ich weiß ...),
> Du könntest nach OCC Rahmensetzung noch bis zum 31.03.2021 23:59:59 umsteigen ("Meldeschluss ist der letzte im März.")
> 
> Was ich mir schon rot im Terminkalender vermerkt habe.


Ein sehr weiser alter Mann Du bist - quasi unser Tackle Gandalf....
Ich wäre ein Idiot, würde ich nicht auf deinen Rat hören.
Allerdings bin ich nach gut einer Stunde mit der "Power Locken" auch von meiner romantischen glorifizierung des Billigen kuriert.
Ich schleich mich dann mal rüber zur OCC und kläre das...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein sehr weiser alter Mann Du bist - quasi unser Tackle Gandalf....
> Ich wäre ein Idiot, würde ich nicht auf deinen Rat hören.
> Allerdings bin ich nach gut einer Stunde mit der "Power Locken" auch von meiner romantischen glorifizierung des Billigen kuriert.
> Ich schleich mich dann mal rüber zur OCC und kläre das...


Was genau ist denn das Problem der Power Locken, mal sachlich ohne Flax gefragt? Ist ja schon sehr interessant


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn das Problem der Power Locken, mal sachlich ohne Flax gefragt? Ist ja schon sehr interessant



Tatsächlich gibt es kein echtes Problem, abgesehen von der sich sonderbar unharmonisch biegenden Spitze, der grottigen Verarbeitung und der allgemeinen Zierlichkeit, ist das schon ne halbwegs fischbare Rute.
Für die knapp 10€ die ich gegeben habe, regulär kostetete die 12€, hätte ich gerne ein Bündel für noch zu beschenkende Kinder gekauft.
Tatsächlich hatte ich noch nie eine so gute Rute zu einem solch niedrigen Preis in der Hand.
Mehr noch hats mir die Rolle angetan.
Habe ich bisher immer Catanas verschenkt, weil mir die Hyperloop zu "piselig" erschien, werde ich in Zukunft auf die FX zurückgreifen.
Die kostet 17€ (meine nur 7....  ) und fühlt sich wertig und brauchbar an - hier gilt ebenfalls, dass ich noch nie etwas so "gutes" für so wenig Geld in der Hand hatte.
Diese ganze 40€ Geschichte war für mich wohl eher ein Ausflug in eine hypothetische und armutsgeprägte Kindheit, die ich nie hatte, weil Vater und Großvater Jäger und Angler waren.. .
Wie gesagt - da ist einfach die Romantik mit mir durchgegangen.
Mein Gerät muß nichtmehr vom Besten sein, aber doch zumindest gut gefallen und sehr gut funktionieren.
Aber das kannst Du nicht verstehen.
Niemand der mit ner 300er Mitchell angelt kann das verstehen....


----------



## Jason

Minimax Ein herzliches Petri Heil zu die Döbel. Schön, das es bei dir läuft. Und danke für die Unterstützung.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tatsächlich gibt es kein echtes Problem, abgesehen von der sich sonderbar unharmonisch biegenden Spitze, der grottigen Verarbeitung und der allgemeinen Zierlichkeit, ist das schon ne halbwegs fischbare Rute.
> Für die knapp 10€ die ich gegeben habe, regulär kostetete die 12€, hätte ich gerne ein Bündel für noch zu beschenkende Kinder gekauft.
> Tatsächlich hatte ich noch nie eine so gute Rute zu einem solch niedrigen Preis in der Hand.
> Mehr noch hats mir die Rolle angetan.
> Habe ich bisher immer Catanas verschenkt, weil mir die Hyperloop zu "piselig" erschien, werde ich in Zukunft auf die FX zurückgreifen.
> Die kostet 17€ (meine nur 7....  ) und fühlt sich wertig und brauchbar an - hier gilt ebenfalls, dass ich noch nie etwas so "gutes" für so wenig Geld in der Hand hatte.
> Diese ganze 40€ Geschichte war für mich wohl eher ein Ausflug in eine hypothetische und armutsgeprägte Kindheit, die ich nie hatte, weil Vater und Großvater Jäger und Angler waren.. .
> Wie gesagt - da ist einfach die Romantik mit mir durchgegangen.
> Mein Gerät muß nichtmehr vom Besten sein, aber doch zumindest gut gefallen und sehr gut funktionieren.
> Aber das kannst Du nicht verstehen.
> Niemand der mit ner 300er Mitchell angelt kann das verstehen....


Warts ab, bis die 300 "_Minimax deluxe_" am Start ist, Du Schelm.. 
Aber ich kanns total verstehen, nur für ein Konzept oder eine Idee soll man sich nicht quälen. Andererseits, nun kennst Du Sie, und ich schätze, wenn Du am Ende des Jahres einen Stapel des Modells im Schutze der Dunkelheit vor einem Vereinsheim mit ner grossen Jugendabteilung Deiner Wahl ablegst, wird das vielleicht nicht Deinem Mana, ganz sicher aber Deinem Karma zugute kommen, wie Du ja bereits schriebst. Es ist eine Schande, wenn ich sehe, mit was für Schrott manche Kiddies losziehen müssen, und zuhause gibts 4 PCs, 3 Grossbildschirme und jede Woche 2mal Pizza bestellen, und mit deinem 40 Ocken experiment hast Du gezeigt, das man dafür ne Combo klarmachen kann, von denen viele junge Angelkollegen nur träumen können.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Warts ab, bis die 300 "_Minimax deluxe_" am Start ist


Simmt - Du bist ja Tuner...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Simmt - Du bist ja Tuner...


In dem Fall eher Denkmalpfleger....


----------



## Minimax

Aber mal ein ganz anderes Problem: Heut ist mir ein deutliches Spiel am meinem eigentlich zuverlässigen Klappkescherkopf (Jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt für Streeto-Witze) aufgefallen.
Eine Untersuchung ergab das die Verbindung zwischen Klappmechanik und Gewindestück wackelig geworden ist, und ein Blick auf die Schraube liess mir die Haare zu Berge stehen: 





Das Ding ist kurz vorm Rost-Tod, der Kreuzschlitz ist schon ganz zuoxidiert.

Schätze, ich sollte mir weniger Gedanken über meine 50er Jahre Rollen machen die laufen und laufen, als über vitales Equipment, das nach einem Jahr kurz vorm Exitus steht. 
Unfassbar, wieso auch ne rostfreie Schraube im Kescher montieren, nass wird ja eh nur das Netz
...


----------



## Hecht100+

Schraube entfernen, Loch durchbohren und durchgehende Schraube verwenden.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schraube entfernen, Loch durchbohren und durchgehende Schraube verwenden.


Ist schon klar wie das zu beheben ist, aber das Entsetzen bei der Entdeckung mitten am Angeltag hielt mich warm. So eine offensichtliche, blöde Schwachstelle.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist eine Schande, wenn ich sehe, mit was für Schrott manche Kiddies losziehen müssen


wie wahr, wie wahr, als langjähriger Jugendwart ann ich ein Lied davon singen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Früher waren es die Popnieten, jetzt die Schrauben. Hauptsache günstig. Meinen einen Kescher habe ich schon mehrere Male nachgenietet.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Früher waren es die Popnieten, jetzt die Schrauben. Hauptsache günstig. Meinen einen Kescher habe ich schon mehrere Male nachgenietet.


ja, eben. Und das wirklich ärgerliche: Ansonsten ist es ein wirklich gutes, vernünftiges Produkt, und eigentlich auch sein Geld wert. So kann ein Detail das ganze DIng runterreissen. Natürlich kann mans wieder fitmachen, aber das muss man dann selbst erkennen und machen- und eigentlich sollte es ja so sein, kaufen, aufmontieren, glücklich sein.
Man muss ja nicht alles wie nen ägyptischen Tempel bauen, aber ein angemessenes Verhältnis und eine auf die Preisklasse bezogene, auf einander abgestimmte Survivability aller Komponenten wär schick. Was nützt mir mein 10-Jahre Gumminetz, wenn die Halteschraube nach einem Jahr mildem Dienst abraucht?


----------



## rhinefisher

Geplante Obsoleszenz?!?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Was nützt mir mein 10-Jahre Gumminetz, wenn die Halteschraube nach einem Jahr mildem Dienst abraucht?



Geplante Obsoleszenz ist das Zauberwort.

Wahrscheinlich wurde der Kescher wegen dieses super-duper Gumminetzes extra angepriesen und eventuell teuer verkauft.
Dann lässt der findige Konstrukteur bzw. Verkäufer eben irgendein anderes kleines Rädchen vorzeitig zerbröseln.

Zuletzt hat sich bei meinem CFK-Kescherstab die Schraubhülse für den Kescherkopf gelöst.
Ein "Tröpfchen" 5-Minuten-Epoxy auf angeschliffenem Grund leistete hier jedoch schnelle und wohl auch dauerhafte Abhilfe.
Warum nicht gleich so? SPAX-Schraube und Pritt-Stift taugen nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Thomas.

Mal schauen ob das diese Woche auch mit einem Döbel klappt, letzte Woche waren sie ja im Angebot 
Aber seit 2 Stunden schaut nix vorbei, noch nee Stunde und dann auch nach Hause


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob das diese Woche auch mit einem Döbel klappt, letzte Woche waren sie ja im Angebot
> Aber seit 2 Stunden schaut nix vorbei, noch nee Stunde und dann auch nach Hause


Sieht ja wunderschön aus bei dir, da muss doch was gehen- Zieh was rauus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann lässt der findige Konstrukteur bzw. Verkäufer eben irgendein anderes kleines Rädchen vorzeitig zerbröseln.


Hab ich bei meinen sehr günstigen Cormoran-Kescherköpfen zum Aufschrauben für die 3m Stange, sozusagen eine Luftschraube und richtige Luftnummer.
Die haben in dünnes Hohlalu am Ende des Kescherrahmens einfach reingeschraubt (immerhin keine schnellrostende Schraube), keinerlei Unterfütterung drin.
Dabei waren da nur 2mal größere Fische ca. 3-4Pfd letztes Jahr drinnen, also nicht sonderlich viel Belastung.
Quasi beim durch Krautziehen dann eine Seite abgebrochen.
Könnte gut wo sein, das sowas an einem Nachmittag abbricht, Instantanschaden möglich, wie bei anderen Stoff bis hin zu Rollen nun auch öfter.

Wollte ich schon längst mal versuchen zu reparieren, absägen auffüllen durchbohren, aber finde leider den richtigen Stoff Flüssigmetall schon länger nicht wieder.

Ich bin inzwischen so drauf, dass ich gerade bei neuem Zeug aller Preisklassen ohne deutliche Bewährung  mit einem gesundem Mißtrauen
lieber 2-3 Kescher mitnehme, und die Reserve im Auto lasse, als plötzlich ohne Kescher da zu stehen.
Bei sehr feinem Fischen aller Arten und Köder ist das nämlich sehr blöde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Aber seit 2 Stunden schaut nix vorbei, noch nee Stunde und dann auch nach Hause


Das Wetter wechselt nun immer mehr, hier ist es viel zu kalt noch.


----------



## Minimax

#Kescher #Rost
Ich muss mein geistiges Urteil zurücknehmen. Die rostige Schraube war gar kein Pfusch oder konstruktiver Schwachpunkt.
Ich habe mich geirrt, vielmehr handelt es sich um einen optischen Indikator, der dem Benutzer signalisieren soll, _*das die Arretierungsfeder kurz davor ist durchzurosten!!!*_
Also ein zusätzlicher Service, man sieht die Feder ja nicht von außen.
Ich entschuldige mich aufrichtig bei den klugen Ingenieuren der sehr guten Firma Streeto!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ Nix, was man nicht mit einer Säuberung und einer guten Tube Nigrin Fett lösen könnte!
Merke, nicht nur Rollen brauchen die richtige Schmierung, Kescher auch!
Rostschutz und Sanftgleit und Verschleißminderung.

Alu veroxidiert auch zu Pulver und Wegrieb, da muss man genauso ein Auge drauf haben und ein bischen pflegen.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Sieht ja wunderschön aus bei dir, da muss doch was gehen- Zieh was rauus!


Leider nix, ich wollte eigentlich gerade einpacken da hat es richtig gerappelt, aber leider nach 2-3 Sekunden ab es muss was größeres gewesen sein, aber ich weiß nicht was(habe eine Vermutung) .
Habe dann noch mal ein Stündchen drangehangen, leider tat sich nix mehr außer ein Rentner mit einen furchtbar lauten Organ hat mich zu allem Überfluss noch genervt.
Ich muss unbedingt mal wider länger ans Wasser nicht immer nur die kurzansitze von 3-4 Stunden, vielleicht klappt es diese Woche noch.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Wetter wechselt nun immer mehr, hier ist es viel zu kalt noch.


hier war(ist) es heute konstant 5 Grad, wenn ich nicht friere ,Frieren die Fische auch nicht


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs!  Ich bin auch schon wieder ganz hibbelig. Auf der Webcam von Kappeln sind die ersten Heringsangler zu sehen. Ich habe mein Heringsbesteck und die Watbüx auch schon zurechtgelegt. Wann genau ich starte, hängt von den Fangmeldungen ab, aber sobald die hier im AB eintrudeln, werde ich spontan einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und in Richtung Rabelsund starten, die Lizenzen habe ich bereits.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax: Einen Kescher mit Klappmechanismus habe ich gar nicht mehr, aber Dein zerlegter Kescher sieht ja echt lecker aus. Man ist fast geneigt zu fragen, ob Du den bei Vintagetackle gekauft hast?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> hier war(ist) es heute konstant 5 Grad, wenn ich nicht friere ,Frieren die Fische auch nicht


Hier gefriert es des nachts immer noch.


----------



## Minimax




----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hast du eine exotische Reise gewonnen, oder Frau dahin lange weg, oder was?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du eine exotische Reise gewonnen, oder Frau weg, oder was?


Stresstest für die neue Combo gelungen. Wers erkennt, bitte nicht Spoilern, mehr an anderer Stelle. Dir nochmal ganz herzlichen Dank hinsichtlich des Rates zu kernigem Blank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Mini.
Die Flosse kommt mir bekannt vor.
Wieder der gleiche Fisch?


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieder der gleiche Fisch?


bestimmt wider aus dem Gartenteich   
von mir auch ein Dickes Petri Mini


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Mini.
> Die Flosse kommt mir bekannt vor.
> Wieder der gleiche Fisch?


Dankeschön- Nein, ein drittes Exemplar


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## rhinefisher

Ganz fettes Petri!
Die selben 50m woher auch die Anderen stammten....??


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues.............


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön- Nein, ein drittes Exemplar


Petri Heil Minimax 
Auf die Auflösung bin ich gespannt. Einen Verdacht hab ich ja. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, ein ganz herzliches Petri an Dich! Der Lohn des Tüchtigen. Um diesen Fisch beneide ich Dich sehr!


----------



## Minimax

Hahaha, vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Euren Zuspruch. Absolut unverhofft und viel zu früh im Jahr, aber wer will sich beschweren?
Als es an der Tipmaster klopfte dachte ich natürlich an nen Entschneiderungsjohnnie.
Denn vorher hatte ich mich stundenlang auf Döbelhatz abgemüht- wegen dem Sonnenschein heute waren sie viel zickige als gestern, und die einzigen beiden Bisse hatte ich selbstverschuldet vergeigt. Mir war sogar die Laune ziemlich verhagelt, denn wenige Minuten zuvor hatte ich den schwatzhaften Angler der mich neulich so nervte  etwas unhöflich verscheucht, und mich plagte das böse Gewissen. War nicht sehr nett.
Aber der wunderbare Fisch gibt mir nachträglich recht, und eigentlich ists ja auch schön, ausgerechnet heute einen Fang zu machen, der nicht wie der Döbel Maskulinum ist, sondern Femininum.
Die MkIV hat gezeigt, das das schöne Tier genau ihre Kragenweite ist. Und zwei drei explosive Bremskreisch-Fluchten unter der Rutenspitze dürften die Diskussion, ob die Mitchell nun zum alten Eisen gehört oder nicht, deutlich entlasten.
Herrje, ich glaube fast, meine OCC Combo ist vom Glück begünstigt? Jedenfalls sammelt sie kräftig Mana. 
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Mir war sogar die Laune ziemlich verhagelt, denn wenige Minuten zuvor hatte ich den schwatzhaften Angler der mich neulich so nervte  etwas unhöflich verscheucht, und mich plagte das böse Gewissen. War nicht sehr nett.


Doch doch, das muss manchmal sein


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, vielen lieben Dank Jungs, für Euren Zuspruch. Absolut unverhofft und viel zu früh im Jahr, aber wer will sich beschweren?
> Als es an der Tipmaster klopfte dachte ich natürlich an nen Entschneiderungsjohnnie.
> Denn vorher hatte ich mich stundenlang auf Döbelhatz abgemüht- wegen dem Sonnenschein heute waren sie viel zickige als gestern, und die einzigen beiden Bisse hatte ich selbstverschuldet vergeigt. Mir war sogar die Laune ziemlich verhagelt, denn wenige Minuten zuvor hatte ich den schwatzhaften Angler der mich neulich so nervte  etwas unhöflich verscheucht, und mich plagte das böse Gewissen. War nicht sehr nett.
> Aber der wunderbare Fisch gibt mir nachträglich recht, und eigentlich ists ja auch schön, ausgerechnet heute einen Fang zu machen, der nicht wie der Döbel Maskulinum ist, sondern Femininum.
> Die MkIV hat gezeigt, das das schöne Tier genau ihre Kragenweite ist. Und zwei drei explosive Bremskreisch-Fluchten unter der Rutenspitze dürften die Diskussion, ob die Mitchell nun zum alten Eisen gehört oder nicht, deutlich entlasten.
> Herrje, ich glaube fast, meine OCC Combo ist vom Glück begünstigt? Jedenfalls sammelt sie kräftig Mana.
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Du spannst uns aber auf die Folter  Darf ich meine Vermutung preis geben?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nö, geh' du mal woanders gucken ...


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nö, geh' du mal woanders gucken ...


Wie meinen?...... Bingo jetzt hab ich es .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Du spannst uns aber auf die Folter  Darf ich meine Vermutung preis geben?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieber Jason,
ich habe alles in der Competition Abteilung dargelegt- ich bin sicher das Du richtig liegst.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nö, geh' du mal woanders gucken ...





Jason schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Freunde, Freunde, bitte, *bei der Macht von Gieselwerder*! Lasst uns lieb zueinander sein-
es ist bestimmt nur ein Missverständnis bzw, Ausdrucksfehler gewesen.
Tut mir leid so ein Brimborium zu verursachen, aber ich muss das Gewässer etwas schützen


----------



## rhinefisher

Kescher.... ja grundsätzlich eine unendliche Geschichte... .
Ich habe noch drei original DAM Hammerkopf in Gebrauch und die tun seit einem guten Vierteljahrhundert genau das was sie sollen.
Dann habe ich mir ein solches Teil von der neuen DAM gekauft - das ist ne ganz andere Qualität.
So richtig gute Ware, welche auf echte Dauerhaftigkeit ausgelegt ist, wird garnicht mehr angeboten.. .
Leider haben all meine alten Kescher noch normale Netze.
Ich hätte aber sehr gerne was Gummiertes.
Wisst ihr vielleicht, wo ich gute Tauschnetze herbekommen könnte...?


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Jason,
> ich habe alles in der Competition Abteilung dargelegt- ich bin sicher das Du richtig liegst.


Ich verstehe nur noch Bahnhof...??????


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Es ist doch ganz einfach, mehr Details und nähere Informationen zu seinem Fang sind aus nachvollziehbaren sensiblen Grunde im offenen Forum nicht gewünscht.
Diese ganze Info-Kiste hier steht heute mehr in der Öffentlichkeit als z.B. der Boxkampf Muhammad Ali gegen Joe Frazier.

Kannst immer noch 'ne PN schreiben oder ähnliches.


----------



## keinangelprofi

Frage an die Expertenrunde hier:
Suche für meine neue Feeder eine "weitwurffähige" Rolle. Schnur wird eine 0,28 Mono sein.
Sollte aber nicht zu groß sein, also kein so riesen Karpfenklopper. Auch keine superflache Spule, wo kaum Schnur draufpasst.
habe mir im Netz sowas rausgesucht: Shimano ultegra xsc 4500









						Shimano Ultegra 4500 XS-C Weitwurfrolle 220m/ 0,35mm - 5,3:1 - 510g
					

Vorteile: Shimano Ultegra XS-CSilent System - leise MechanikWasserdichte BremsePower RollerDyna-BalanceSuper Stopper IIFloating Shaft IIEasy Maintenance - WartungszugangShimano Fans haben auf das erscheinen der Ultegra XS-C gewartetViele Hecht-, Wels- und Karpfenangler haben die Shimano Weit...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				




Da es derzeit bei uns keine Begrabbelmöglichkeit gibt mal als Frage: Wie "groß" ist die Rolle wirklich? 510g ist ja schon nicht wenig. 
Gibt es andere Empfehlungen? Danke schon mal.


----------



## rhinefisher

Diese ist für mich das Optimum..!








						SHIMANO Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XTC kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu, 219,00 €
					

SHIMANO Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XTC jetzt online günstig kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 19 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese ist für mich das Optimum..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIMANO Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XTC kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu, 219,00 €
> 
> 
> SHIMANO Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XTC jetzt online günstig kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 19 € in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tackle-deals.eu



Schlanker Preis. Da nimmt man am besten gleich zwei Stück, dann hat man eine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese ist für mich das Optimum..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIMANO Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XTC kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu, 219,00 €
> 
> 
> SHIMANO Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XTC jetzt online günstig kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 19 € in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tackle-deals.eu





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Schlanker Preis.


rhinefisher hat einen Tennisarm, der kann nur noch Ci4, den Preis unterschied zur normalen übernimmt die Krankenkasse bei ihm


----------



## keinangelprofi

Danke für den Hinweis.









						SHIMANO Ultegra 5500 XSD günstig kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu, 136,00 €
					

SHIMANO Ultegra 5500 XSD jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				




gäbs auch ohne Ci ... aber *5500??*
ist glaub ich genau sowas, was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte.


----------



## Thomas.

egal, alles Klopper die xsc ist nicht kleiner


----------



## keinangelprofi

OK, danke!
das is nix.


----------



## Thomas.

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> OK, danke!
> das is nix.


datt X hat schon eine Bedeutung bei Shimano, ich finde sie schick, glaube Wuemmehunter fischt sowas wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## keinangelprofi

Thomas. schrieb:


> datt X hat schon eine Bedeutung bei Shimano, ich finde sie schick,


ja, ich hab das maßlos unterschätzt. Aber siehste, gut das ich gefragt hab! 
Einfach in Shop gehen und anschauen ist ja im Moment nicht...


----------



## rhinefisher

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> OK, danke!
> das is nix.



Doch doch - das ist für ne 150gr Feeder oder ähnliches schon passend...
Und wenn man die Ci4 Variante nimmt, spürt man die kaum.
Dünne Fireline drauf und Du kannst ans andere Ufer werfen...
Klar ist der Preis etwas heftig, aber deine Frau war ja jetzt lange nicht beim Frisör - da sollte das schon passen....


----------



## Racklinger

keinangelprofi wie weit willst du denn raus? Hab mir letztes Jahr eine Daiwa Ninja LT 6000 SS zugelegt, bin mit der sehr zufrieden, wiegt nur 390 g und fasst 150 m 0,28 Schnur. Gibts auch mit tiefer Spule, ist die lt 6000.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> egal, alles Klopper die xsc ist nicht kleiner



Wenn Du beide zum direkten Vergleich in die Hand nimmst, wirste sehen wie groß der Unterschied tatsächlich ist.
Ganz andere Welt...


----------



## keinangelprofi

Racklinger schrieb:


> keinangelprofi wie weit willst du denn raus? Hab mir letztes Jahr eine Daiwa Ninja LT 6000 SS zugelegt, bin mit der sehr zufrieden, wiegt nur 390 g und fasst 150 m 0,28 Schnur. Gibts auch mit tiefer Spule, ist die lt 6000.


Ich habs nur mal kurz bei uns am Weiher probiert mit einer normalen 4000er Spinnrolle. Damit gehts nicht wirklich weit. 
So Karpfen Big Pit Rollen habe ich hier, damit kannst auch rausfeuern, aber das ist nix für MH Feeder mit 120g WG.

Vielleicht ist sowas hier eher was?

https://www.angelplatz.de/matrix-aquos-ultra-4000--rq0024?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIs6Tao8Gl7wIVVON3Ch3wXwpFEAQYASABEgIgovD_BwE


----------



## Racklinger

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich habs nur mal kurz bei uns am Weiher probiert mit einer normalen 4000er Spinnrolle. Damit gehts nicht wirklich weit.
> So Karpfen Big Pit Rollen habe ich hier, damit kannst auch rausfeuern, aber das ist nix für MH Feeder mit 120g WG.
> 
> Vielleicht ist sowas hier eher was?
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/matrix-aquos-ultra-4000--rq0024?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIs6Tao8Gl7wIVVON3Ch3wXwpFEAQYASABEgIgovD_BwE


Die Aquos kenne ich nicht, Andal hat die glaube ich in Gebrauch. 
Mit der Ninja LT 6000 SS komme ich auch auf die 70 m, wahrscheinlich noch weiter allerdings muss ich da an meinem Wurfstil arbeiten   
Wie gesagt dass Gewicht von 390 g ist angenehm um damit regelmäßig zu werfen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Diese 14000er Brandungsrollen, welche von den Karpfenanglern so gerne missbraucht werden, verwende ich wirklich nur in der Brandung - zum fischen an Rhein oder Weiher sind die mir auch viel zu klobig.


----------



## Thomas.

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> ch habs nur mal kurz bei uns am Weiher probiert mit einer normalen 4000er Spinnrolle. Damit gehts nicht wirklich weit.
> So Karpfen Big Pit Rollen habe ich hier, damit kannst auch rausfeuern, aber das ist nix für MH Feeder mit 120g WG.


ich habe ja keine Ahnung vom und mit Feedern, stehe aber demnächst wahrscheinlich vor selben Problem, zZ. habe ich auf meiner (12ft 70gr) eine alte 4000 Exage (Kampfbremse) drauf, wenn das nicht tut (hoffe ich mal  ) habe ich mir diese ausgeguckt   , ich stehe ja auf Klopper


----------



## rhinefisher

Racklinger schrieb:


> keinangelprofi wie weit willst du denn raus? Hab mir letztes Jahr eine Daiwa Ninja LT 6000 SS zugelegt, bin mit der sehr zufrieden, wiegt nur 390 g und fasst 150 m 0,28 Schnur. Gibts auch mit tiefer Spule, ist die lt 6000.



Das wäre, obwohl ich Daiwa verabscheue, auch keine schlechte Wahl.
Oder vielleicht auch diese..








						Daiwa Angelrolle Black Widow 25A günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Daiwa Angelrolle Black Widow 25A günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Racklinger

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das wäre, obwohl ich Daiwa verabscheue, auch keine schlechte Wahl.
> Oder vielleicht auch diese..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daiwa Angelrolle Black Widow 25A günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Daiwa Angelrolle Black Widow 25A günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


War auch hin und her gerissen zwischen der Daiwa lt Serie und MS Range, die hätten mir schon auch getaugt. Der ausschlaggebende Punkt war einfach die Daiwas konnte ich im Laden begriffeln, mein Tackle Dealer hat halt hauptsächlich Daiwa Ruten und Rollen.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> as wäre, obwohl ich Daiwa verabscheue, auch keine schlechte Wahl.
> Oder vielleicht auch diese..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daiwa Angelrolle Black Widow 25A günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Daiwa Angelrolle Black Widow 25A günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


Daiwa wäre ja auch meine zweite Wahl, aber die sieht nicht schick aus


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe ich mir diese ausgeguckt  , ich stehe ja auf Klopper


Die hat aber starke Ähnlichkeit mit einer Speedcast 14000, nur mit weniger Schnurfassung.


----------



## keinangelprofi

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe ich mir diese ausgeguckt   , ich stehe ja auf Klopper


Das ist das, was ich meine...riesen Trümmer 645g und passt keine Schnur drauf.
Schick ist sie schon!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann schau dir diese an, wiegt genau so viel, es passen aber wenn die Verkleinerung runter ist 400 mtr. 0,40 mm drauf. Das sollte reichen. Nennt sich Shimano Speedcast 14000


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann schau dir diese an, wiegt genau so viel, es passen aber wenn die Verkleinerung runter ist 400 mtr. 0,40 mm drauf. Das sollte reichen. Nennt sich Shimano Speedcast 14000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368511


schönes Ding, aber ich brauche nicht die Schnurfassung deswegen die 3500er mir reicht das für nee 0,20-25er voll und ganz bei Distanzen von 50-80m


----------



## keinangelprofi

Racklinger schrieb:


> Mit der Ninja LT 6000 SS komme ich auch auf die 70 m, wahrscheinlich noch weiter allerdings muss ich da an meinem Wurfstil arbeiten
> Wie gesagt dass Gewicht von 390 g ist angenehm um damit regelmäßig zu werfen.



Habe ehrlich gesagt mit der Ninja nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...lackierte Abwurfkante...zerkratzt. Die einzige Rolle, die ich jemals in den Müll geschmissen hab.
 Ist die neue Ninja auch so schlecht?


----------



## Racklinger

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Habe ehrlich gesagt mit der Ninja nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...lackierte Abwurfkante...zerkratzt. Die einzige Rolle, die ich jemals in den Müll geschmissen hab.
> Ist die neue Ninja auch so schlecht?


Wirklich? ich habe 3 ninja A und eine Ninja Lt und habe noch keinen Fehler gehabt. Wenn Dellen und Kratzer in der Abwurfkante sind, dann weil ich 2 linke Hände habe und mir die schon mal runterfallen beim Spulenwechsel  Aber dass passiert wohl bei allen Alu-Spulen.


----------



## rhinefisher

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Habe ehrlich gesagt mit der Ninja nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...lackierte Abwurfkante...zerkratzt. Die einzige Rolle, die ich jemals in den Müll geschmissen hab.
> Ist die neue Ninja auch so schlecht?


Was ich immer sage - Daiwa iss nix...
Die Alten und die sehr Teuren sind klasse, aber der Rest....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Thomas. schrieb:


> @rhinefisher hat einen Tennisarm, der kann nur noch Ci4, den Preis unterschied zur normalen übernimmt die Krankenkasse bei ihm


Dann will ich auch einen!!! Gibt es irgendwo Ärzte, die ein entsprechendes Attest ausstellen? Ich konnte mir das Röllchen nur ohne C14 leisten. Ist aber für die Feederangelei auf mittlere und lange Distanzen (ich schaffe tatsächlich 80-Meter-Würfe) eine absolute Top-Feeder-, Pardon eigentlich Karpfenrolle. Reichlich Schnureinzug, stabil, weitwurftauglich usw usw.. Um auf die Frage von keinangelprofi noch etwas dezidierter einzugehen. Auf kurze und mittlere Distanzen fische ich auch sehr gerne mit der nicht ganz so klobigen TD Feeder von Daiwa. Ob die Rolle, wie es uns der Name vorgaukelt zur Feederrolle aufgefeatured wurde kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen, aber sie bringt alle Eigenschaften für eine entspannte Feederangelei mit, sogar eine vollwertige Ersatzspule. Ich fische das Teil jetzt gut anderthalb Jahre und bin nach wie vor glücklich mit ihr.
edit: Was die Ninjas angeht, kann ich mich Racklinger nur anschließen. Ich habe auch mehre von den Kleinrollen im Maschinenpark und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Ninja ist auch nicht besser oder schlechter als verleichbare Shimanos. Catana, Sienna, Alivio usw.....

Daiwa hat schon tolle Rollen und das schon viel  länger als Shimano.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese ist für mich das Optimum..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIMANO Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XTC kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu, 219,00 €
> 
> 
> SHIMANO Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XTC jetzt online günstig kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 19 € in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tackle-deals.eu


Ich ergänze mal, solange die Schnur auf der Oberfläche gut ablaufen kann und locker reicht.
Wenn es stark um die Abwurfkante herum muss, bei gesenkten Füllstand, sieht manches anders aus.
Dafür sind die modernen Spulenkonstruktion nicht so pralle.

Deswegen muss man alternativ eben eine wirklich große Spule und dafür eine recht große Rolle hernehmen.


----------



## keinangelprofi

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was ich immer sage - Daiwa iss nix...
> Die Alten und die sehr Teuren sind klasse, aber der Rest....


das habe ich nicht gesagt.
Nur die Ninja war nichts.
Die Daiwa LT sind schon OK.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir das Röllchen nur ohne C14 leisten. Ist aber für die Feederangelei auf mittlere und lange Distanzen (ich schaffe tatsächlich 80-Meter-Würfe) eine absolute Top-Feeder-, Pardon eigentlich Karpfenrolle. Reichlich Schnureinzug, stabil, weitwurftauglich usw usw.. Um auf die Frage von keinangelprofi noch etwas dezidierter einzugehen. Auf kurze und mittlere Distanzen fische ich auch sehr gerne mit der nicht ganz so klobigen TD Feeder von Daiwa. Ob die Rolle, wie es uns der Name vorgaukelt zur Feederrolle aufgefeatured wurde kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen, aber sie bringt alle Eigenschaften für eine entspannte Feederangelei mit, sogar eine vollwertige Ersatzspule. Ich fische das Teil jetzt gut anderthalb Jahre und bin nach wie vor glücklich mit ihr.
> edit: Was die Ninjas angeht, kann ich mich Racklinger nur anschließen. Ich habe auch mehre von den Kleinrollen im Maschinenpark und bin sehr zufrieden.



Danke für die Hinweise. Es geht mir auch nicht um Ultra-Weitwürfe mit dünnster Geflochtener Schnur, eher ne solide Feeder-Rolle.
Eine Ninja wirds nicht... aber sowas hier kommt dem, was ich mir vorstelle recht nahe.









						Daiwa Rolle N'Zon LT - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Daiwa Rolle N'Zon LT  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				




Danke an alle für die Hilfe und Diskussion!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Daiwa hat schon tolle Rollen und das schon viel  länger als Shimano.


Vor allem sind die nun lange bei vielen interessanten Typen deutlich günstiger gewesen, Daiwa-Globeride im Aufhol-Preiskampf gegen Shimano siegreich,
super Teile, ehemalige Oberklasse, für Webpreise um 50€.
Bei Shimano zahlt man für eine Ci4 eben richtig, und für eine Twinpower sogar ordentlich viel.

Allerdings wohl gewesen, die Angleichung wird auch das wieder verschwinden lassen.


----------



## skyduck

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> das habe ich nicht gesagt.
> Nur die Ninja war nichts.
> Die Daiwa LT sind schon OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für die Hinweise. Es geht mir auch nicht um Ultra-Weitwürfe mit dünnster Geflochtener Schnur, eher ne solide Feeder-Rolle.
> Eine Ninja wirds nicht... aber sowas hier kommt dem, was ich mir vorstelle recht nahe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daiwa Rolle N'Zon LT - Gerlinger.de
> 
> 
> ▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Daiwa Rolle N'Zon LT  günstig kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gerlinger.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke an alle für die Hilfe und Diskussion!


wenn du eher moderat ausgeben willst, gucke dir mal die von Preston an. Wenn es weit raus sein soll die Preston Extremity Feeder ansonsten die Inertia. Sind meiner Meinung nach gute Rollen und gute Qualität wenn es auch mal günstiger sein soll. Habe da mehrere von und finde die sehr stimmig.
​


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe ja keine Ahnung vom und mit Feedern, stehe aber demnächst wahrscheinlich vor selben Problem, zZ. habe ich auf meiner (12ft 70gr) eine alte 4000 Exage (Kampfbremse) drauf, wenn das nicht tut (hoffe ich mal  ) habe ich mir diese ausgeguckt   , ich stehe ja auf Klopper



"Klopper" machen glücklich und das über viele Jahre schon...noch viel mehr wenn sie zusätzlich noch personalisiert werden durch Umbaumaßnahmen


----------



## Tokka

Ich habe diese Rolle auf meiner Heavy Feeder. Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen: viel Power, ruhiger Lauf.
Daiwa 19 Cast´izm Feeder 25QD​


----------



## Thomas.

Mal wieder für ein Stündchen am Wasser, Wind ohne Ende, mal schauen ob was geht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Mal wieder für ein Stündchen am Wasser, Wind ohne Ende, mal schauen ob was geht
> Anhang anzeigen 368561



Wow - bei dem Sturm bringen mich keine zehn Pferde ans Wasser...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow - bei dem Sturm bringen mich keine zehn Pferde ans Wasser...


ich habe aufgegeben, war mir doch ein wenig zu gefährlich, auf den Bilder kann man es schlecht sehen, aber die alten Bäume schlugen so 2-3m nach links und rechts aus, und hinter mir war auch noch ein Dicker, Stunde habe ich geschafft und nix


----------



## Professor Tinca

Besser ist es.
So'n Baum eitert schlecht raus......


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...aber die alten Bäume schlugen so 2-3m nach links und rechts aus...
> Anhang anzeigen 368567
> Anhang anzeigen 368568



So wird das auch nichts mit der Landmarke, zum Anvisieren des Futterplatzes.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow - bei dem Sturm bringen mich keine zehn Pferde ans Wasser...



Müssten sich nicht jetzt irgendwelche Freggels finden, die das Speed-Sailing mit der Segelpose propagieren?
Das wäre doch ein prima Job für Onkel Didi & Co.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Mal wieder für ein Stündchen am Wasser, Wind ohne Ende, mal schauen ob was geht
> Anhang anzeigen 368561


Lein' die Rutenhalter an und sichere die Ruten mit Abspannleinen, bei 120km/h auch die Spitzen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ich bin gerade etwas verblüfft. Hatte gerade das Vergnügen, mal wieder ein Video mit dem barbenangelnden Bochumer Zahnarzt Dr. Wolfgang Stoltenberg zu sehen. Läuft auf Pareygo und man erhält nur als Abonnent zugang. Der gute Mann fischte Mal wieder mit Polo und Centrepin in der Ruhr. Was mich verblüfft hat: Ich kenne nur Teleskop-Bolo-Ruten, er hatte aber eine steckbare in 8-Meter am Start. Ne erste schnelle Google-Recherche hat keine Ergbnosse gebracht. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob sowas ne Sonderanfertigung ist oder in anderen Regionen dieses Kontinentes was völlig normales.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Es gibt sowas, es wurde immer wieder probiert, es ist selten und besonders, Harrison hat wohl immer noch einen 6m Match-Ruten Blank im Angebot. Hab ich mir gut angeschaut.
Rein ggü. einer heutigen 6m oder 8m Bolo ist es nach meiner Einschätzung vollkommen sinnlos und eine üble Quälerei.
Weil man die Längen und Hebelgesetze des Archimedes und in der Neuauflage des Newton's nicht außer Kraft setzen und nicht ignorieren kann,
sowie das Flächenträgheitsmoment, was den Rohrdurchmesser betrifft.
Angelkomfort und Spaß in den großen Längen ist gut eruiert und hat seine klare Vorzugsrichtung.


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich bin gerade etwas verblüfft. Hatte gerade das Vergnügen, mal wieder ein Video mit dem barbenangelnden Bochumer Zahnarzt Dr. Wolfgang Stoltenberg zu sehen. Läuft auf Pareygo und man erhält nur als Abonnent zugang. Der gute Mann fischte Mal wieder mit Polo und Centrepin in der Ruhr. Was mich verblüfft hat: Ich kenne nur Teleskop-Bolo-Ruten, er hatte aber eine steckbare in 8-Meter am Start. Ne erste schnelle Google-Recherche hat keine Ergbnosse gebracht. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob sowas ne Sonderanfertigung ist oder in anderen Regionen dieses Kontinentes was völlig normales.


ist das dieser Film ?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, der isses.


----------



## Kneto

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich bin gerade etwas verblüfft. Hatte gerade das Vergnügen, mal wieder ein Video mit dem barbenangelnden Bochumer Zahnarzt Dr. Wolfgang Stoltenberg zu sehen. Läuft auf Pareygo und man erhält nur als Abonnent zugang. Der gute Mann fischte Mal wieder mit Polo und Centrepin in der Ruhr. Was mich verblüfft hat: Ich kenne nur Teleskop-Bolo-Ruten, er hatte aber eine steckbare in 8-Meter am Start. Ne erste schnelle Google-Recherche hat keine Ergbnosse gebracht. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob sowas ne Sonderanfertigung ist oder in anderen Regionen dieses Kontinentes was völlig normales.


Das Video ist auch für Nicht-Abonnenten verfügbar. Es ist genau genommen auch nicht so neu, es war vor einigen Jahren schon einmal auf einer der mittlerweile abgeschafften DVD zu finden. Für das genaue Jahr müsste ich schauen.

Video


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, der isses.


der geht auch ohne Anmeldung



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was mich verblüfft hat: Ich kenne nur Teleskop-Bolo-Ruten, er hatte aber eine steckbare in 8-Meter am Start


tatsächlich Steckrute, ich hatte vorige Woche zu dieser Rute auch eine frage gestellt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Rute sieht wie Individual-gebaut aus, meine erste 7m habe ich aus einer Daiwa Neocarbon Tele auch selber aufgebaut, also beringt und Klapprollenhalter ran. Preislich ist der Stock oft mal attraktiv.
Das kannst du quasi mit jeder Stippe machen, wobei Tele eben den prinzipiellen Vorteil der Verkürzbarkeit vor Landung hat, was bei der beringten Steckrute mit durchgefädelter Schnur nicht mehr richtig geht. In dem Film wird es klar, es ist eher eine Stellfischrute und da ist ein älterer langer Stecken auch nicht so schlimm, als wenn man eine lange Bolo dauerhaft Freihand wie eine Floatrute angelt.
Das Video war einiger Zeit schon mal im Forum wo verlinkt, erst dachte ich auch oho, aber dann kam die Rute in den Stell-Rutenhalter.


----------



## DUSpinner

Ich hatte in den 90igern eine 8 m beringte Steckrute von Shimano. Mit einem im Set befindlichen kurzen Handteil war sie 7 Meter lang. Habe damit auch mit Nottinghamrolle aber überwiegend mit der Stationärrolle gefischt. Habe die Rute vor ca. 5 Jahren an einen dankbaren Abnehmer für kleines Geld verkauft. Ich glaube die Typenbezeichnung war ST.
Zum Weitangeln war sie nicht geeignet,  da sie dünn und leicht war  und bei Wind und starken Schwung im 2 Teil von oben schnell brach.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für Eure Infos, Jungs. Aber nicht das Ihr denkt, ich will jetzt auch zum Bolo-Angler werden. Ich kann mich mit den langen Stecken nicht wirklich anfreunden. Zum einen aufgrund der von Nordlichtangler angesprochenen Gesetzen der Physik, zum anderen hat sich mir auch die dahinter liegende Metaphysik nie wirklich erschlossen. Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch, wenn uns Professor Tinca wieder von den vielen Döbeln berichtet, die er mit der Bolo fängt. 
Bei mir kam übrigens gerade der Paketbote und hat mir Pellet (8 und 14 mm) Tigernüsse und die Rotaugendroge Hanfsamen gebracht. Jetzt darf es noch etwas wärmer und trockener werden, dann zieht es mich auch wieder an Wasser.


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine sind da etwas kleiner, 2mm Halibut für die Method-Feeder, leicht anfeuchten und dann einpressen und einen schwimmenden Pop-Up darüber.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich bin gerade etwas verblüfft. Hatte gerade das Vergnügen, mal wieder ein Video mit dem barbenangelnden Bochumer Zahnarzt Dr. Wolfgang Stoltenberg zu sehen. Läuft auf Pareygo und man erhält nur als Abonnent zugang. Der gute Mann fischte Mal wieder mit Polo und Centrepin in der Ruhr. Was mich verblüfft hat: Ich kenne nur Teleskop-Bolo-Ruten, er hatte aber eine steckbare in 8-Meter am Start. Ne erste schnelle Google-Recherche hat keine Ergbnosse gebracht. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob sowas ne Sonderanfertigung ist oder in anderen Regionen dieses Kontinentes was völlig normales.


Sehr sympathischer Typ!
Solche Steck-Bolos habe ich früher gelegentlich in Frankreich gesehen; da konnte man die unteren zwei drei Teile auch weglassen.
Es gab auch welche, da war der obere Teil teleskopisch, und nur die Unteren zum stecken.
Nee - allein der Transport einer beringten 8m Rute würde mich wahnsinnig machen...


----------



## skyduck

Daiwa Monocarbon G7165-80 war so eine Rute.  Einzige Ansicht die ich gefunden habe abgelaufenes B Angebot.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Beringte-St...83.l44720.c10&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true. Gab es in verschiedenen Längen ich hatte glaube ich eine 45 in 4,50m


----------



## Minimax

Ich muss sagen, da bin ich auch kritisch, wie viele Vorredner. 
Ich habe mir mal leichtsinnigerweise die 17ft Acolyte gekauft -also eigentlich ne moderate Länge. Sie ist auch angemessen leicht undsoweiter, aber ich finde sie vom Transport her unfassbar unpraktisch, das aufriggen durch die etwa 900 winzigen Matchringe ist elend, und generell ists ein hin und her mit dem guten Stück, das sie glaube ich einmal das Wasser gesehen hat. nej, nej, das ist mir nichts.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei solchen Längen sind Bolos schon deswegen praktischer weil man die Montage bequem dran lassen kann zum Transport.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck der gute Mann aus dem Video müsste doch ein direkter Nachbar von dir sein, kennst du vielleicht die ecke wo er fischt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, da bin ich auch kritisch, wie viele Vorredner.
> Ich habe mir mal leichtsinnigerweise die 17ft Acolyte gekauft -also eigentlich ne moderate Länge. Sie ist auch angemessen leicht undsoweiter, aber ich finde sie vom Transport her unfassbar unpraktisch, das aufriggen durch die etwa 900 winzigen Matchringe ist elend, und generell ists ein hin und her mit dem guten Stück, das sie glaube ich einmal das Wasser gesehen hat. nej, nej, das ist mir nichts.


Sehr gute Schilderung, ich hatte sie mir auf der Stippermesse 2019 gut und lange angeschaut, und es dann gelassen.
Stundenlange Konzentration auf lange Matchruten, alles samt Geschwistern (wie Blank-gleichartige Feeders) durchprobiert und begutachtet, es ist eine wunderbare Sache mit so einer Messe!  

Ich hatte ja schon länger eine andere 5m lange Matche gebraucht gekauft, kräftiger und noch viel besser stehend gebaut, aber eben fast unangelbar, unglaublich schwippige Spitze, elende Transportlänge.
Nur dran rumgebaut und geschnitten, irgendwo bei 4,8m also 16ft soll sie am Ende hinkommen, so gerade noch innerhalb der vorgegebenen <165cm transportierbar.

Das eigentliche einsatzfertig kaufbare Maximum bei Steck ist meine 15ft Ultegra, das geht gerade noch, 3tlg geht auch aufgeriggt mit der Schnur, sinnigerweise ist das WG schon um 50% ggü. den kürzeren Schwestern heraufgesetzt und die Standfähigkeit ohne schwabbeln ist gerade noch gegeben, und das bei allerbesten Blankmaterial mit viel Power und Tragkraft.
Eine alte 5m DAM Bolo (auch mit Korkgriff) macht wiederum locker vor, was alles besser geht.
Nur das vermutete oder reale Mehr an Feinfühligkeit und Drillgefühl verleitet einem zu solch leichtsinnigen Geldausgaben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Daiwa Monocarbon G7165-80 war so eine Rute.  Einzige Ansicht die ich gefunden habe abgelaufenes B Angebot.
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Beringte-St...83.l44720.c10&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true. Gab es in verschiedenen Längen ich hatte glaube ich eine 45 in 4,50m


Diese Neocarbon und Monocarbon Teile von Daiwa waren damals hochinteressant, auch gerade erstmals einigermaßen bezahlbare Preise Ende 70er, wo vorher mit den Kohlefaserruten nur von Träumen möglich war.  Wenn man nicht gerade einen reichen Sponsor hatte.
Ich habe da eine 7m Stippe von sehr einfach beringt und sehr gut mit geangelt, bis es später besseres wieder erheblich leichteres zu kaufen gab, und immer noch gut auf dem Flohmarkt verkaufen konnte. Die Erinnerung an diese recht schwere Stange ist geblieben, die war auch kräftig genug gebaut um gut zu stehen und hätte auch recht große Fische verdauen können, war insofern eine wertige Rute.


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> skyduck der gute Mann aus dem Video müsste doch ein direkter Nachbar von dir sein, kennst du vielleicht die ecke wo er fischt?


Der Film ist ja von 2015. Scheint aber meiner Meinung nach die Hattinger Strecke zu sein (ist bei mir die Anschluss-Strecke stromauf), ich meine ich habe ein paar Ecken erkannt. Meine Strecke  ist es auf jeden Fall nicht, da kann man nirgendwo auf der linken Uferseite so schön und ungestört sitzen....


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Der Film ist ja von 2015. Scheint aber meiner Meinung nach die Hattinger Strecke zu sein (ist bei mir die Anschluss-Strecke stromauf), ich meine ich habe ein paar Ecken erkannt. Meine Strecke  ist es auf jeden Fall nicht, da kann man nirgendwo auf der linken Uferseite so schön und ungestört sitzen....


erstmal besten Dank, ich muss mich mal intensiver mit der Ruhr zwischen Duisburg u. Hattingen beschäftigen , möchte zwischen Juni und August mal einen ganzen Tag irgend wo da auf Barbe versuchen, kann ja nicht sein das ich noch keine gefangen habe


----------



## DUSpinner

Habe mir das Video angeschaut.  Sehr sympathischer Ruhrpottangler. Die  beringte Steckrute ist eine andere als meine damalige 8 m Shimano ST. Vermutlich  Eigenbau. Hier im Pott hat In den 80/90 Jahren der damalige Kaderangler K.H. Eickelbaum, der leider viel zu jung verstorben ist, eine 9,5 m Shimano Steckrute mit kleinen Stegringen versehen und mit der  Nottingham Rolle sehr erfolgreich auf Weissfische gefischt.
So wie im Video habe ich teilweise auch auf Barben (allerdings mit Stationärrolle) gefischt. Die ist aus meiner Sicht hierfür besser geeignet. Die Nottingham Rolle kommt eher beim Trollingfischen auf Döbel und Rotaugen zum Einsatz, wenn diese 5 bis 15 m stromabwärts auf abtreibende Maden und Partikel warten.
Um beim tunken flexibel zu sein, habe ich nicht diese im Video gezeigten Tunkposen verwendet,  die fürs Tunken im Strom am besten geeignet sind,  aber mit  denen nicht verzögert gefischt werden kann.  Vielmehr habe ich kompakte, eiförmige  Stromposen normal austraiert  um damit verzögert und etwas stromab den Fischen nachzustellen. Mit einem Doppelwirbel, den ich über dem Hauptblei eingehangen habe, konnte ich ein der Strömung angebrachten Futterkorb anbringen und befüllen. So brauchte ich die Pose nur einen halben Meter höher stellen und konnte Tunken und wenn dies nicht erfolgreich war durch Änderung schnell wieder verzögert fischen.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Scheint aber meiner Meinung nach die Hattinger Strecke zu sein


Denke ich auch..


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> möchte zwischen Juni und August mal einen ganzen Tag irgend wo da auf Barbe versuchen, kann ja nicht sein das ich noch keine gefangen habe


Kommste Ende August mal zu mir - das bekommen wir schon hin....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich bin zwar an der Ruhr nicht ortskundig, war aber mal vor drei oder vier Jahren beim ersten Barbenanglertreffen in Deutschland. Das fand auch direkt an der Ruhr in der Nähe von Hattingen statt und wurde vom Dr. Stoltenberg organisiert. Von daher täte es mit der Hattinger Strecke schon passen.


----------



## hester

So ne Silstar 20 ft Traverse X Matchrute habe ich auch noch. Mußte ich damals unbedingt haben, war ziemlich teuer. Hab ich vielleicht 10 mal mit geangelt, seitdem fristet sie ein gut behütetes Dasein im Rutenwald.


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar an der Ruhr nicht ortskundig, war aber mal vor drei oder vier Jahren beim ersten Barbenanglertreffen in Deutschland. Das fand auch direkt an der Ruhr in der Nähe von Hattingen statt und wurde vom Dr. Stoltenberg organisiert. Von daher täte es mit der Hattinger Strecke schon passen.


davon habe ich bei CC glaube mal was drüber gelesen, und der Herr Dr. Stoltenberg ist ja der aus dem Video


----------



## DUSpinner

Thomas. schrieb:


> erstmal besten Dank, ich muss mich mal intensiver mit der Ruhr zwischen Duisburg u. Hattingen beschäftigen , möchte zwischen Juni und August mal einen ganzen Tag irgend wo da auf Barbe versuchen, kann ja nicht sein das ich noch keine gefangen habe


In Duisburg und Mülheim  habe ich an der Ruhr in 40 Jahren 0 Barben gefangen. Gute Barbenstellen sind an der Ruhr überall wo es schneller fließt, z.B. in Wetter oder unterhalb vom Hattinger Wehr oder auch unterhalb des Wehres in E-Kettwig . Aber am Rhein sind die Aussichten auf Barben wesentlich besser. Die beste Jahreszeit hierfür ist von Ende August bis Mitte  November .


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> erstmal besten Dank, ich muss mich mal intensiver mit der Ruhr zwischen Duisburg u. Hattingen beschäftigen , möchte zwischen Juni und August mal einen ganzen Tag irgend wo da auf Barbe versuchen, kann ja nicht sein das ich noch keine und August mal einen ganzen Tag irgend wo da auf Barbe versuchen, kann ja nicht sein das ich noch keine gefangen habe


Ja wie schon gesagt Rhein hat wohl die größte Aussicht auf Erfolg. Aber in der Ruhr gibt es auch immer gute Fänge. Genau an den gesagten Strecken. Leider ist die Gastkarte für Hattingen wohl recht eingeschränkt.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Ja wie schon gesagt Rhein hat wohl die größte Aussicht auf Erfolg. Aber in der Ruhr gibt es auch immer gute Fänge. Genau an den gesagten Strecken. Leider ist die Gastkarte für Hattingen wohl recht eingeschränkt.


mal schauen, an der Ruhr möchte ich auf jeden fall mal für einen Tag, muss auch nicht Hattingen und Barbe sein, die versuche ich dann am Rhein den habe ich vor der Türe


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal schauen, an der Ruhr möchte ich auf jeden fall mal für einen Tag, muss auch nicht Hattingen und Barbe sein, die versuche ich dann am Rhein den habe ich vor der Türe


Melde dich gerne bei uns gibt es Gastkarten auch online. Wenn du Lust hast und es passt können wir gerne was arrangieren. Wohne ja nur 200m vom Wasser weg. Je nachdem was du möchtest ist auch die angrenzende Essener Strecke vielleicht eine Option ...


----------



## Jason

Ich habe eine Meldung zu machen. Am Sonntag geht es das erste mal in diesem Jahr zum angeln, mit einem Kollegen, der euch bekannt ist. Maden sind bestellt, die ich am Samstag abholen werde. Und nun blicke ich wie immer auf meinen Rutenwald und frage mich...., wer
wird es sein. Auf alle Fälle kommt eine wärmende Decke für meinen Rücken mit. Ach, ich freu mich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 , hast du deinen Avatar geändert   wie Geil


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geht es das erste mal in diesem Jahr zum angeln, mit einem Kollegen, der euch bekannt ist.


Das habt ihr euch auch verdient - seht zu dass es ein schöner und gechillter Tag wird!
Viel Erfolg...


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Tikey0815 , hast du deinen Avatar geändert   wie Geil


Man muss die Dinge ja klar benennen


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Meldung zu machen. Am Sonntag geht es das erste mal in diesem Jahr zum angeln, mit einem Kollegen, der euch bekannt ist. Maden sind bestellt, die ich am Samstag abholen werde. Und nun blicke ich wie immer auf meinen Rutenwald und frage mich...., wer
> wird es sein. Auf alle Fälle kommt eine wärmende Decke für meinen Rücken mit. Ach, ich freu mich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das freut mich sehr- und da sag ich doch glatt mal: Zieht was raaaaauuuuuus!

Oh, und Jason, wenn es wärme ist die Dein Rücken braucht, dann solltest Du wirklich überlegen rasch vorher zur Apotheke zu eilen, und dir ein oder zwei von diesen Wärmepflastern zu besorgen. Must sie ja nicht einsetzen, aber gut wenn Sie dabei sind, und der Rücken sich meldet


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Meldung zu machen. Am Sonntag geht es das erste mal in diesem Jahr zum angeln, mit einem Kollegen, der euch bekannt ist. Maden sind bestellt, die ich am Samstag abholen werde. Und nun blicke ich wie immer auf meinen Rutenwald und frage mich...., wer
> wird es sein. Auf alle Fälle kommt eine wärmende Decke für meinen Rücken mit. Ach, ich freu mich.


viel Spaß Jason, zieh was raus und erhol dich dabei.


----------



## Minimax

So, mal sehen. Der Wetterbericht verheisst in meiner Region nichts Gutes für das Wochenende. Und alle Achtung an Thomas. das er bei dem Wind losgezogen ist.
Wenn das himmlische Kind so bläst, Zeit gekommen, in der Systeme wie SIdewinder, Hülße oder Tipmaster ihren wahren Wert beweisen können.
Schwirieger ist dem Regen zu begegnen, ich schätze es nicht, mich mit Schirmen und so abplagen zu müssen, und wenn mans recht bedenkt, beissen die FIsche bei Dauerregen auch irgendwie nicht so gut.
Positiv hingegen habe ich windiges Wetter mit gekräuselter Oberfläche erlebt, und wenn Sonnenschein nicht so dolle ist, und bedeckter Himmel besser, so ist das Jagende Spiel von Wolken und rascher Wechsel von Licht und Schatten doch immer verheissungsvoll.
Dennoch, ich bin sehr heiss darauf rauszukommen, und natürlich möchte ich wieder an meine Lieblingsstelle, und mal sehen, was die Johnnies so machen. Und, ähm, eventuelle, rein zufällige Beifänge wären mir natürlich höchst wilkommen. Husthust.
Das Top-Spiel des Ükelwochenendes hat ja Jason schon angekündigt- hat denn noch einer Pläne für das Wochenende?


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> So, mal sehen. Der Wetterbericht verheisst in meiner Region nichts Gutes für das Wochenende.


Ja, wirklich gut sieht es hier nicht aus. Morgen werde ich deshalb wohl eher mit basteln verbringen, aber am Sonntag geht es bestimmt wieder ans Wasser


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> hat denn noch einer Pläne für das Wochenende?


ich werde wenn Wetter und Frau es zulassen so oft wie möglich und wenn es nur für eine Stunde ist losziehen, der versemmelte Biss vom letzten mal lässt mir keine ruhe, kann Nachts kaum noch schlaffen


----------



## Professor Tinca

So ein Trauma muss man überwinden, Thomas.
Also ab ans Wasser.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ein Trauma muss man überwinden, Thomas.
> Also ab ans Wasser.


Trauma das Wort habe ich gesucht, der Teil des Fluss ist eigentlich ein Döbel und Hecht Dorado, und da ich dort seit letzten Jahr einige von denen gefangen habe glaube ich 100% behaupten zu können das es keiner der beiden war, selbst wenn ein Hecht den Perlet genommen haben sollte.
ich gehe von einem großen Karpfen aus 2x habe ich einen gesehen, eben so wäre Wels möglich, persönlich weiß ich von zwei Fängen 150cm u. 165cm allerdings 1km weiter im tieferen Wasser.
es rattert wider im Kopf


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> - hat denn noch einer Pläne für das Wochenende?


Ich will angeln! Nur weiß ich nicht wann und wo. Irgendwie hab ich mit dem Wetter bissi Probleme. Hier stürmt es richtig ekelig und am Fluß fahren ist das Wochenende doof da ich abends entweder RD oder ND habe.... Mal schauen ob ich mich aufraffen kann


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> hat denn noch einer Pläne für das Wochenende?


Klar habe ich.
Aber der Wetterdienst sagt mir gerade dass sie bloß Schall und Rauch sind....
Hab echt keine Lust im Regen am Rhein zu hocken.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ein Trauma muss man überwinden, Thomas.
> Also ab ans Wasser.


Deine Schuld


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich habe noch Pläne! Ein mir plötzlich und ungeplant zugelaufenes Feederstöckchen will ans Wasser. Bislang sieht das Wetter noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Slappy

Einfach mal 2h Pause und etwas machen was hier wenig Sinn macht. Aber egal, ich mag es hier....


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy schrieb:


> Einfach mal 2h Pause und etwas machen was hier wenig Sinn macht. Aber egal, ich mag es hier....


Dickes Petri. Tolle Aufnahmen, wie tief ist der See.


----------



## Slappy

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petri. Tolle Aufnahmen, wie tief ist der See.


Danke. 
Das ist ein alter eher kleinerer Steinbruch mit max knapp 30m Tiefe. Es gibt sehr viele dicke Brocken überall und letztes Wochenende war über die Hälfte noch gefroren. Deshalb macht es noch nicht viel Sinn. Aber ich liebe die es hier.


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Einfach mal 2h Pause und etwas machen was hier wenig Sinn macht. Aber egal, ich mag es hier....
> Anhang anzeigen 368621
> Anhang anzeigen 368622
> Anhang anzeigen 368623


Toll Stefan, das ist ja eine Kulisse, wie bei Karl May! Ich musste spontan an "Der Schatz im Silbersee" denken...


----------



## Slappy

Und weil es euch so gefällt hier die andere Seite 





Jetzt wird aber gleich eingepackt. Muss noch einkaufen, Kinder holen, kochen und sauber machen. 
Trotz 3 kurzer Schauer und keiner Aktivität war es herrlich!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja ein toller See.
Ganz ohne Schilf und Modder......


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ein toller See.
> Ganz ohne Schilf und Modder......


und wohl auch ohne Fisch.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ein toller See.
> Ganz ohne Schilf und Modder......


Jaaa, fast. 


yukonjack schrieb:


> und wohl auch ohne Fisch.


Neeee, fast 


Mein erster Fisch letztes Jahr war tatsächlich dieser





Und dann gibt es noch Barsche und es werden Forellen besetzt. Ein Trupp von fetten Graskarpfen? gibt es auch.


----------



## phirania

Slappy schrieb:


> Jaaa, fast.
> 
> Neeee, fast
> 
> 
> Mein erster Fisch letztes Jahr war tatsächlich dieser
> Anhang anzeigen 368652
> 
> 
> Und dann gibt es noch Barsche und es werden Forellen besetzt. Ein Trupp von fetten Graskarpfen? gibt es auch.
> Anhang anzeigen 368653


Sieht ja fast nach Riesen Döbel aus.....


----------



## Guinst

Hallo!

Gerüchteweise soll sich ja hier das "Who is Who" der deutschen Spicimen Hunter Scene herumtreiben.

Ich suche eine Rute um Zander, Barsch, Schleie und (kleineren) Karpfen mit der Pose oder leichten Grundmontage nachzustellen.

Ich bin nun kurz davor mir eine Daiwa Aqualite Power Float zu bestellen, da das nach meiner bisherigen Recherche die redundandeste Variante ist.

Nun gibt es von Korum oder Drennan auch sehr schöne Ruten. Insbesondere die Modelle mit zwei Spitzen oder gar normale Spitze + Quiver- Spitzenteil gefallen mir.

Leider bin ich nicht gewillt in den Apfel der 1,80m+ Transportlänge zu beißen.
Gibt es dreiteilige Modelle mit einer ähnlichen Flexibilität? Oder überhaupt eine dreiteilige Drennan?


----------



## Minimax

Ich hatte mich nicht verrechnet, durch den Wind ist die Oberfläche stark aufgewühlt, und sie beißen gut, allerdings bisher nur kleinere.
Bisserkennung ist durch die Böen aber selbst mit Seitenspitze knifflig


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Das freut mich sehr- und da sag ich doch glatt mal: Zieht was raaaaauuuuuus!
> 
> Oh, und Jason, wenn es wärme ist die Dein Rücken braucht, dann solltest Du wirklich überlegen rasch vorher zur Apotheke zu eilen, und dir ein oder zwei von diesen Wärmepflastern zu besorgen. Must sie ja nicht einsetzen, aber gut wenn Sie dabei sind, und der Rücken sich meldet


Danke für den Hinweis, mein Lieber. Vorgestern war ich beim Orthopäden. Der wiederum glaubt nicht an einen neuen Bandscheibenvorfall. Ein alter Vorfall, den ich vor über 20 Jahren hatte und ausgesessen hatte, ist verknorbelt und der drückt jetzt auf den Nerv. Leider konnte er noch nicht die MRT Bilder einsehen und das wird beim nächsten Termin sein. Jetzt hab ich erstmal KG. Und das tut gut. 
Ja, und am Sonntag geht es mit Alex an den Teichen. Hab ihn schon lange nicht mehr gesehen und es wird viel zu erzählen geben. Und klar werden wir was rausziehen. Hecht hat Schonzeit, also geht es den Plötzen an den Kragen. Karpfen steht bei mir auch auf der Wunschliste. Vielleicht kann ich ihn zur OCC überreden. Er war doch sonst auch für alles zu haben. Wünsche Euch allen ein tolles WE und passt auf euch auf. Morgen soll ein weiterer Sturm aufkommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, mein Lieber. Vorgestern war ich beim Orthopäden. Der wiederum glaubt nicht an einen neuen Bandscheibenvorfall. Ein alter Vorfall, den ich vor über 20 Jahren hatte und ausgesessen hatte, ist verknorbelt und der drückt jetzt auf den Nerv. Leider konnte er noch nicht die MRT Bilder einsehen und das wird beim nächsten Termin sein. Jetzt hab ich erstmal KG. Und das tut gut.
> Ja, und am Sonntag geht es mit Alex an den Teichen. Hab ihn schon lange nicht mehr gesehen und es wird viel zu erzählen geben. Und klar werden wir was rausziehen. Hecht hat Schonzeit, also geht es den Plötzen an den Kragen. Karpfen steht bei mir auch auf der Wunschliste. Vielleicht kann ich ihn zur OCC überreden. Er war doch sonst auch für alles zu haben. Wünsche Euch allen ein tolles WE und passt auf euch auf. Morgen soll ein weiterer Sturm aufkommen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Alles Gute für dich Jason und bekniee den Alex mal beim Fischen, wir vermissen el Potto Kochtopf doch schon sehr hier...,er möge sich hier auch mal wieder äußern...


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Alles Gute für dich Jason und bekniee den Alex mal beim Fischen, wir vermissen el Potto Kochtopf doch schon sehr hier...,er möge sich hier auch mal wieder äußern...


Ich arbeite gerade an den sturen Bock per Whatsapp. Zwingen kann ich ihn nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade an den sturen Bock per Whatsapp. Zwingen kann ich ihn nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn du arbeitest, wird alles gut, da bin ich zuversichtlich...


----------



## Skott

Skott schrieb:


> Wenn du arbeitest, wird alles gut, da bin ich zuversichtlich...


Intimes Männerpalaver an den Teichen kann ja auch was bewirken...


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Wenn du arbeitest, wird alles gut, da bin ich zuversichtlich...


Ich hab den Kampf verloren  Er kommt schon wieder zu sich. (Oder zu uns.)

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Ich hab den Kampf verloren  Er kommt schon wieder zu sich. (Oder zu uns.)
> 
> Gruß Jason


Trotzdem gut dass du dich so bemüht hast.


----------



## Minimax

Guinst schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gerüchteweise soll sich ja hier das "Who is Who" der deutschen Spicimen Hunter Scene herumtreiben.
> 
> Ich suche eine Rute um Zander, Barsch, Schleie und (kleineren) Karpfen mit der Pose oder leichten Grundmontage nachzustellen.
> 
> Ich bin nun kurz davor mir eine Daiwa Aqualite Power Float zu bestellen, da das nach meiner bisherigen Recherche die redundandeste Variante ist.
> 
> Nun gibt es von Korum oder Drennan auch sehr schöne Ruten. Insbesondere die Modelle mit zwei Spitzen oder gar normale Spitze + Quiver- Spitzenteil gefallen mir.
> 
> Leider bin ich nicht gewillt in den Apfel der 1,80m+ Transportlänge zu beißen.
> Gibt es dreiteilige Modelle mit einer ähnlichen Flexibilität? Oder überhaupt eine dreiteilige Drennan?


Nein, ausser den Matchruten sind die Drennans (und aller anderen Britischen Firmen) alle Zweiteiler.
Die Aqualite ist schon gut. Vergleichbar ist die Tornado Z, ebenfalls von Daiwa, ich würde die Auqualite jederzeit vorziehen. Sie ist auch besser verarbeitet und feiner beringt.
Ähnliche Ruten gibts auch von Balzer (Diablo Serie) und ich glaube auch von Shimano, dazu kann ich aber wenig sagen. Insgesamt sind kräftige, allroundfähige 3Teiler sehr sparsam gesäht, da bist Du mit der Powerfloat eigentlich gut dabei.
Bestimmt haben die anderen Jungs noch gute Vorschläge


----------



## Trotta

Von Korum gäbs da noch die Glide Power Float 12' - 14'.
Transportmaß: 120cm
Line rating: 4lb-12lb


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guinst:   Die Acolyte Distance ist 3teilig. Ist aber ne reine Feederrute.

# Angelpläne: Die hatte ich eigentlich für heute (ihr wisst schon, das neue Stöckchen), aber die sin Makulatur geworden.


----------



## rutilus69

So ähnlich sieht es hier auch aus.
Ich war grade noch beim Tackledealer und habe dort die letzte Tüte Maden erwischt. Schauen wir mal wie lange ich morgen damit auskomme, falls es denn eine längere Regenlücke gibt.


----------



## Jason

Wir trotzen dem Wetter. Kann kommen was will. Maden und Würmer hab ich gerade geholt und gleich packe ich mein Kram zusammen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Wir trotzen dem Wetter. Kann kommen was will.


bei uns herscht Sturm und Dauerregen. Da bleib ich lieber am warmen Ofen.

Jason, viel Spaß euch beiden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Wir trotzen dem Wetter. Kann kommen was will. Maden und Würmer hab ich gerade geholt und gleich packe ich mein Kram zusammen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo Jason , ich denke, du hast den Kampf verloren? Wer ist den jetzt: "Wir trotzen dem Wetter"?
Ich finde deinen Einsatz bewundernswert und wünsche euch viel Petri, (Fische sollen ja bei den Bedingungen angeblich gut an den Haken gehen...)
Pack nur deinen Rücken (Achterseite) schön warm ein, hier stürmt es so stark, wenn du eine Montage auswerfen willst, landet die nicht im Wasser,
sondern kommt ungefragt zurück und vertüddelt sich am Körper!


----------



## Minimax

Verdammt, verdammt, auch ich bin in der Zwickmühle. Das Regenradar macht deutlich, das es auch bei mir heute eine eklig nasse Partie werden würde. Eigentlich genau richtig um Zuhause zu bleiben. Aber: Die Burschen bissen gestern wie blöde, 5 Fische in etwas mehr als einer Stunde an einer Stelle, dazu noch ein paar Fehlbisse. Das müsste ich eigentlich ausnutzen nach dem französischen Februar. Ich bin unentschlossen.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Verdammt, verdammt, auch ich bin in der Zwickmühle. Das Regenradar macht deutlich, das es auch bei mir heute eine eklig nasse Partie werden würde. Eigentlich genau richtig um Zuhause zu bleiben. Aber: Die Burschen bissen gestern wie blöde, 5 Fische in etwas mehr als einer Stunde an einer Stelle, dazu noch ein paar Fehlbisse. Das müsste ich eigentlich ausnutzen nach dem französischen Februar. Ich bin unentschlossen.


Dat nützt nix Minimax , gib dir einen Ruck und du wirst erfolgreich sein...


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo @Jason , ich denke, du hast den Kampf verloren?


Angeln geht er doch mit mir. Nur hier macht er noch ein bisschen Pause. Das mein ich damit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Angeln geht er doch mit mir. Nur hier macht er noch ein bisschen Pause. Das mein ich damit.
> 
> Gruß Jason


OK, jetzt habe ich verstanden, dann bestell liebe Grüße und PETRI für euch beide!!!


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir mal wieder ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Nachdem die Weser noch zu oft "französisch" spricht, wollte ich es mir am Vereinsteich am Mittwoch mal "gemütlich" machen! Doch daraus wurde "leider" nix!

Nach dem Anfüttern und Einwerfen, ich hatte die Rute gerade abgelegt, tat sich schon gleich was an der Pose!




Naja ein "verirrtes" kleines Rotauge hatte sich wohl "verschwommen"!?! Aber nein ich hatte die erste Zigarette gerade zu Ende, da hatte ich schon 3 der kleinen Burschen gefangen und noch einen Biss versiebt! Also "gemütlich" hatte ich mir eigentlich anders vorgestellt und das obwohl das Wasser natürlich noch sehr, sehr kalt war!





Es ging dann fast im Minutentakt so weiter! Zwischendrin kam dann mal etwas anderes! 





Ein kleiner Brassen gesellte sich dazu und kurze Zeit später noch ein zweiter!

So konnte ich in etwa 2h an die 30 Fischis fangen, was ich eigentlich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte, aber so ist unser schönes Hobby halt: Erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt!!! 

Obwohl es nicht sehr "gemütlich" war, war es natürlich trotzdem wunderschön!!!

Euch allen noch viel Erfolg und natürlich besonders Jason und Kochtopf!!! Grüß den "Halunken" mal ganz lieb von mir!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich war grade noch beim Tackledealer und habe dort die letzte Tüte Maden erwischt.





Jason schrieb:


> Maden und Würmer hab ich gerade geholt



Verdammt.. verdammt.. verdammt.. verdammt..
Ich wusste doch dass ich was vergessen habe - aber muss es gleich soetwas essenzielles sein...


----------



## rhinefisher

Guinst schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gerüchteweise soll sich ja hier das "Who is Who" der deutschen Spicimen Hunter Scene herumtreiben.
> 
> Ich suche eine Rute um Zander, Barsch, Schleie und (kleineren) Karpfen mit der Pose oder leichten Grundmontage nachzustellen.
> 
> Ich bin nun kurz davor mir eine Daiwa Aqualite Power Float zu bestellen, da das nach meiner bisherigen Recherche die redundandeste Variante ist.
> 
> Nun gibt es von Korum oder Drennan auch sehr schöne Ruten. Insbesondere die Modelle mit zwei Spitzen oder gar normale Spitze + Quiver- Spitzenteil gefallen mir.
> 
> Leider bin ich nicht gewillt in den Apfel der 1,80m+ Transportlänge zu beißen.
> Gibt es dreiteilige Modelle mit einer ähnlichen Flexibilität? Oder überhaupt eine dreiteilige Drennan?



Zum einen finde ich die Khoga Match Fighter viel besser als die Aqualite...








						Kogha Matchrute Matchfighter Carbon günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Matchrute Matchfighter Carbon günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Und zum anderen gefallen mir auch Tele Ruten ganz gut.
Besonders für deine Anwendungen finde ich diese hier in 450cm fast unschlagbar...
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32921171543.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.49154c4d4ZJ6Wa
Die wiegt 216gr und ist wirklich schön zu fischen - das 520cm Modell ist etwas schwer, 307gr, und unhandlich.
Die 450cm Variante ist mein neuer Standard als Anfängerempfehlung und ich angel auch selber total gerne damit... .
Man beachte die Transportlänge von nur 90cm.. .


----------



## Jason

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Petri Heil Jason und Kochtopf 
Viel Spaß und holt was raus!


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Jason und Kochtopf
> Viel Spaß und holt was raus!


Noch läuft nichts. Abwarten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Noch läuft nichts. Abwarten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kommt bestimmt noch..., PETRI euch beiden!


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368750
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich wünsch Euche einen tollen Angeltag im Zwergenland, 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Euche einen tollen Angeltag im Zwergenland,
> Hg
> Minimax


Der starke Wind macht einen schaffen. Noch nicht einen zupper. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Der starke Wind macht einen schaffen. Noch nicht einen zupper.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Aber der Wind macht euch auch zu unvergesslichen Helden des Ükels....
Viel Spaß und Erfolg...


----------



## Jason

El Potto hat einen 63er Karpfen.


Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein ganz herzliches Petri Kochtopf: Das nenne ich doch mal eines Saisonauftakt nach Maß. Jason: Auf das es bei Dir auch noch beisst. Habt noch viel Spaß, ihr Jungs!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an euch beide und viel Spaß noch.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich habe mich auch aufgerafft. Jetzt kommt sogar ein bisschen die Sonne raus   



Fehlen nur noch die Fische


----------



## rutilus69

Es war ein harter Drill


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na läuft doch.
Petri Heil rutilus.


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Es war ein harter Drill
> Anhang anzeigen 368800


Läuft doch bei dir. Hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Voll abgeschneidert. Aber für den Alex hab ich mich besonders gefreut. Er hat das grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen, so hat er sich gefreut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Der Wind drückt direkt in „meine“ Bucht. Eigentlich perfekt, aufbauen und los


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Der Wind drückt direkt in „meine“ Bucht. Eigentlich perfekt, aufbauen und los
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368803



Sieht mir nach eher sportlichem Angeln aus...
Dickes Petri an rutilus69 und el Kochtopf  - das habt ihr euch verdient...


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> El Potto hat einen 63er Karpfen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wie gut dass Du den alten Sack ans Wasser geschleppt hast...


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Voll abgeschneidert. Aber für den Alex hab ich mich besonders gefreut. Er hat das grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen, so hat er sich gefreut.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schade Peter, hätte ich dir auch gegönnt..., aber du warst wenigstens draußen und hast bestimmt gute Männergespräche geführt, das ist doch auch was.
Für El Potto freut es mich, vielleicht war das ja was wie eine Initialzündung...


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Der Wind drückt direkt in „meine“ Bucht. Eigentlich perfekt, aufbauen und los
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368803


Willst du deine Fänge da durch das Treibgut schlenzen, Dirk?   Ich wünsche dir viel Petri!


----------



## Skott

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Es war ein harter Drill
> Anhang anzeigen 368800


PETRI Rutilus , ich wäre froh, wenn ich überhaupt einen Drill hätte, (aber dafür müßte ich erst mal meinen alten, kranken und auch ein bißchen faulen Arxxx und Rücken von der Couch kriegen)


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> Willst du deine Fänge da durch das Treibgut schlenzen, Dirk?   Ich wünsche dir viel Petri!



Die Sphere lässt die Fänge übers Treibsel hinweg schweben...


----------



## Minimax

Petri an die ganze ÜK!
Bei mir ist auch ein Anfang gemacht, aber am Horizont droht Übles..


----------



## rutilus69

Die Wand sehe ich auch grade   
Scheint aber nördlich an mir vorbeizuziehen


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Die Wand sehe ich auch grade
> Scheint aber nördlich an mir vorbeizuziehen


Ging auch an mir knapp vorbei, kommt leider wieder ne ne direkt auf mich zu aha, erste tropfen5
Edit
Hahaha, jetzt hagelte orntlich. Grade noch rechtzeitig ins Minimobil geschafft, jetzt gibts Lecker Kaffee und die sehr gute Fachzeitschrifr Angelwoche.


----------



## Skott

Petri an Minimax , ein schöner leuchtender Döbel  ...auf Brotflocke oder Tulip?


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Petri an Minimax , ein schöner leuchtender Döbel  ...auf Brotflocke oder Tulip?


Tulip foreva!


----------



## rutilus69

Na gut, das Regenradar hat sich getäuscht. Hier geht ein dicker Schauer runter. Also Spielabbruch   
Ein paar wütende Kleinstplötzen und ein paar Skimmer konnte ich noch rausholen.
Alles in allem ein recht abwechslungsreicher Nachmittag nach den letzten fischlosen Wochen.
Petri an alle die am Wasser waren oder noch sind!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Tulip foreva!



Denk dran, auch die Tattoo-Studios haben zum Teil bereits wieder geöffnet.


----------



## Minimax

So, die nächste Brause hab ich ausgesessen. Nicht die klügste aller Ideen, gab aber einen Fisch zum Trost


----------



## Slappy

Petri an die hartem Hunde da draußen   
Und das auch noch teilweise mit Erfolg 





Kurze Frage.
Ich hab mal eine Haarmontage selber gebunden für nen 8er Pellet. Ist der Abstand so ok?
Das Loch im Pellet ist zu groß, deshalb der Stopper


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri an die hartem Hunde da draußen
> Und das auch noch teilweise mit Erfolg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurze Frage.
> Ich hab mal eine Haarmontage selber gebunden für nen 8er Pellet. Ist der Abstand so ok?
> Das Loch im Pellet ist zu groß, deshalb der Stopper
> Anhang anzeigen 368832


Dankeschön Slappy,
ich bin ja nicht sehr haarerfahren, was mich natürlich nicht hindert, meinen Senf dazugeben. Der Abstand sieht gut aus, nur finde ich den Haken etwas gross. Sehe ich recht, das es ein Wahnsinnshaken von den beiden Truthern von Profiblinker ist?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Slappy: In diesem speziellen Fall würde ich den Abstand zwischen Hakenschenkel und Pellet, wenn der schwarze Knubbel nicht Teil des Pellets ist, halbieren. Aus dem Foto ist nicht genau ersichtlich, wo das Haar am Haken fixiert ist, mir scheint aber,  das Haar ist sehr lang gewählt.


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Das Loch im Pellet ist zu groß, deshalb der Stopper


den Stopper kannst du dir Schänken, einfach am Wasser ein Stückchen Holz, Stroh oder zur not einen Zahnstocher vorsichtig reinquetschen, zum Haar, einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Mr. Sprock

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee - allein der Transport einer beringten 8m Rute würde mich wahnsinnig machen.


Darüber habe ich mir auch schon mal Gedanken gemacht.
Mein Vater hatte nie vor mir geangelt und den Schein nur mir zuliebe gemacht.
Irgendwann hat er mal ne Rute mit nachhause gebracht. Sieht aus wie ne Steck-Stipprute, nur eben beringt und mir RH.
Zwar schwarz, aber wahrscheinlich Glas. Gar nicht so schwer. Nicht beschriftet. Länge habe ich nicht gemessen. Bestimmt 6 m.
Wurde wahrscheinlich nie benutzt. Der Händler wahr wahrscheinlich froh, das Teil los zu sein. Der war und ist auch ein Rutenbauer.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich das Teil beim ersten Transportversuch wahrscheinlich schrotten würde.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei solchen Längen sind Bolos schon deswegen praktischer weil man die Montage bequem dran lassen kann zum Transport.


Nicht nur bei Bolos. Auch bei Feeder, Winklep., Spinn, Waller, Karpfen, XXUL usw. Finde ich zumindest.


Thomas. schrieb:


> ich muss mich mal intensiver mit der Ruhr zwischen Duisburg u. Hattingen beschäftigen


Ich denke, den Bereich zwischen Mündung und Baldeneysee kannst du streichen.


DUSpinner schrieb:


> In Duisburg und Mülheim habe ich an der Ruhr in 40 Jahren 0 Barben gefangen. Gute Barbenstellen sind an der Ruhr überall wo es schneller fließt, z.B. in Wetter oder unterhalb vom Hattinger Wehr oder auch unterhalb des Wehres in E-Kettwig .


Vor ca. 5-7 Jahren kam ich in Mülheim a.d. Ruhr mit einem erfahrenen Angler ins Gespräch.
Er meinte, dass er an der Stelle wo ich saß so viele Barben gefangen hat, dass er nur eine Rute bedienen konnte.
Dann waren sie plötzlich weg. 
Ich denke, sie sind weggeflogen, denn wenn es ein Klärwerks- oder Medikamentenprob wäre, dann wäre auch die Bereiche oberhalb betroffen. Irgendwie schade. Meine wenigen Barben habe ich mit der Fliege gefangen. Da fiel mir jeweils fast der Arm ab (Einhandrute #5).
Das war an der Lenne im Sauerland.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Mr. Sprock, schön das Du mal wieder zum Plaudern und fachsimpeln vorbeischaust.
> Sandwichtoast ist feuchter und bappiger als normaler Toast, was dem Kneten sehr zugute kommt. Du erkennst ihn im Supermarkt an dem Aufdruck "Sandwichtoast" auf der Tüte.
> Bis bald,
> Dein Minimax


Hier noch ein Foto der Zutaten, die relativ ähnlich sind:


----------



## Jason

Tja, mein erster Ansitz in diesem Jahr war für mich nicht Erfolgreich. Aber der Alex konnte in der letzten Angelstunde den ausgezeichneten Fang von den 63er Spiegelkarpfen den Ansitz positiv abrunden. Gefangen hat er ihn mit einen Dendro auf Grund an seiner Sarah Jane. 
Ich hatte ja auch eine Rute mit Wurm auf Grund, aber da gab es nüscht. Mit der anderen Rute, es war die Matchrute von Aiken mit der kleinen Shakespeare Ambidex 2400, hatte ich nicht einen Biss. 
Maden und Würmer sind noch reichlich übrig, so das ich vielleicht das nächste WE anpeile. Aber es soll wieder so kalt bei uns werden. Die Nächte bis -6 Grad. Heute war es wie überall extrem Böig, was die Sache nicht leicht gemacht hat. Es kommen bessere Tage. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön Slappy,
> ich bin ja nicht sehr haarerfahren, was mich natürlich nicht hindert, meinen Senf dazugeben. Der Abstand sieht gut aus, nur finde ich den Haken etwas gross. Sehe ich recht, das es ein Wahnsinnshaken von den beiden Truthern von Profiblinker ist?


Es ist folgender Haken






Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Slappy: In diesem speziellen Fall würde ich den Abstand zwischen Hakenschenkel und Pellet, wenn der schwarze Knubbel nicht Teil des Pellets ist, halbieren. Aus dem Foto ist nicht genau ersichtlich, wo das Haar am Haken fixiert ist, mir scheint aber,  das Haar ist sehr lang gewählt.


Das Haar ist quasi durchgebunden. Auf dem Bild habe ich den Haken aus Spaß nochmal durch die Haarschlaufe geschoben.


Thomas. schrieb:


> den Stopper kannst du dir Schänken, einfach am Wasser ein Stückchen Holz, Stroh oder zur not einen Zahnstocher vorsichtig reinquetschen, zum Haar, einfach ausprobieren


Das ist eine gute Idee


Jason schrieb:


> Tja, mein erster Ansitz in diesem Jahr war für mich nicht Erfolgreich. Aber der Alex konnte in der letzten Angelstunde den ausgezeichneten Fang von den 63er Spiegelkarpfen den Ansitz positiv abrunden. Gefangen hat er ihn mit einen Dendro auf Grund an seiner Sarah Jane.
> Ich hatte ja auch eine Rute mit Wurm auf Grund, aber da gab es nüscht. Mit der anderen Rute, es war die Matchrute von Aiken mit der kleinen Shakespeare Ambidex 2400, hatte ich nicht einen Biss.
> Maden und Würmer sind noch reichlich übrig, so das ich vielleicht das nächste WE anpeile. Aber es soll wieder so kalt bei uns werden. Die Nächte bis -6 Grad. Heute war es wie überall extrem Böig, was die Sache nicht leicht gemacht hat. Es kommen bessere Tage.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Immerhin warst am Wasser und hast unseren ehrenwerten Bruder mal wieder getroffen.


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI Rutilus , ich wäre froh, wenn ich überhaupt einen Drill hätte, (aber dafür müßte ich erst mal meinen alten, kranken und auch ein bißchen faulen Arxxx und Rücken von der Couch kriegen)


Dann gib dir mal Mühe. Nur wer angelt, der fängt....., oder auch nicht.  Es gibt halt viele Menschen, die zieht es nur bei wärmeren Wetter raus. Und das ist auch verständlich, wenn man nicht mehr der alljüngste ist. Mein Rücken hat heute auch wieder ein Wenig gezuckt. Aber ich hab ihn schön warm gehalten, dann ging es. 
Noch ein herzliches Petri Heil an rutilus69 und Minimax . Habt ihr gut gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Er meinte, dass er an der Stelle wo ich saß so viele Barben gefangen hat, dass er nur eine Rute bedienen konnte.
> Dann waren sie plötzlich weg.


Es gab bis Anfang der 90er Jahre richtig viele und große Barben im Rhein.
Dann gab es ganz plötzlich sehr viele "Angler" die Barben essen wollten.
Und dann kam der Kormoran und hat gefressen oder getötet was noch übrig war.
Der aktuelle Barbenbestand ist nichtmal mehr 10% des Ehemaligen.
In Ruhr und Lippe war früher der Gewässergrund zur Laichzeit schwarz vor lauter Barben - die zogen zum Laichen zu zig Tausenden in die Nebenflüsse.
Das Verschwinden der Barben war in diesen Nebenflüssen erst mit ca. 10 Jähriger Verspätung vom Angler zu spüren, da sich dort die Verbliebenenn zur Laichzeit noch immer derart massierten, dass sie noch sehr gut zu fangen waren.
Leider vorbei und kommt auch nicht wieder, solange dieser Vogel völlig unkontrlliert weiter plündert...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann gab es ganz plötzlich sehr viele "Angler" die Barben essen wollten.



Irgendwie habe ich gerade meinen alten Lehrer aus dem Lehrgang zum Fischereischein im Ohr.
_"Barben...Gefahr...giftig!" _

Wie war das noch? Ist nur der Laich der Barben giftig oder ist es während der Laichzeit der ganze Fisch?

Gibt es lediglich flotten Otto davon oder kann man auch beim großen Manitu landen? 
Vielleicht eine prima Mordwaffe für den nächsten ARD-Tatort? _"Die Stunde des Barbenanglers"_


----------



## Mikesch

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich gerade meinen alten Lehrer aus dem Lehrgang zum Fischereischein im Ohr.
> _"Barben...Gefahr...giftig!" _
> 
> Wie war das noch? Ist nur der Laich der Barben giftig oder ist es während der Laichzeit der ganze Fisch?
> 
> Gibt es lediglich flotten Otto davon oder kann man auch beim großen Manitu landen?
> Vielleicht eine prima Mordwaffe für den nächsten ARD-Tatort? _"Die Stunde des Barbenanglers"_


Bei Barben ist der Laich giftig, während der Laichzeit können auch die Bauchlappen davon betroffen sein.
Von tödlichen Vergiftungen ist mir nichts bekannt, aber "Montezumas Rache" ist ja auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Einmal ungeachtet davon, ob man es tun sollte oder aber lieber nicht, schmecken Barben überhaupt?
Rezepte wären mir sonst wohl schon längst einmal über den Weg gelaufen, beim Durchblättern diverserer Fischkochbücher.
An Barben kann ich mich irgendwie nicht erinnern.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn einen die vielen Gräten nicht stören, ist wie bei Brassen, geschmacklich evtl. etwas besser noch. Rezepte gibt es genug, Frikadellen würde ich wegen der Gräten aus ihnen machen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn einen die vielen Gräten nicht stören, ist wie bei Brassen, geschmacklich evtl. etwas besser noch. Rezepte gibt es genug, Frikadellen würde ich wegen der Gräten aus ihnen machen.



Es gibt doch Rezepte? Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass die von mir zumeist gelesenen Fischkochbücher aus dem norddeutschen Raum stammten, da sind Barben naturgemäß etwas unterrepräsentiert. Brassen habe ich hingegen schon einmal gesessen, auch in Form von Fischfrikadellen. Eigentlich ganz lecker, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass mir ein Zander oder aber eine Forelle schon besser schmecken.


----------



## Mikesch

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Es gibt doch Rezepte? ...


Du kannst die Gleichen nehmen wie für Brachsen.

Edit: Und jetzt fangen wir die Fische bevor sie verspeist werden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

mikesch schrieb:


> Du kannst die Gleichen nehmen wie für Brachsen.



Finge ich in meinen Gewässern tatsächlich einmal eine Barbe, so würde ich sie auf jeden Fall zurücksetzen. Jedoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen Fanges wohl nur geringfügig höher, als der Fang eines Zitronenhais bei uns im Dorfteich.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Finge ich in meinen Gewässern tatsächlich einmal eine Barbe, so würde ich sie auf jeden Fall zurücksetzen. Jedoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen Fanges wohl nur geringfügig höher, als der Fang eines Zitronenhais bei uns im Dorfteich.


Ihr habt Zitronenhaie im Dorfteich!?! Cool, ich komme vorbei!


----------



## rustaweli

Sende mal ein ganz kurzes Lebenszeichen, Grüße Euch herzlichst und schicke ganz dicke, respektvolle Petris an alle Fänger in letzter Zeit in die Runde! 
Kann derzeit leider nix beitragen. Das Wetter spielt ständig verrückt und an Ansitzen ist zeitlich nicht zu denken. Bin daher unükelig unterwegs und habe in Minifenstern meinen UL Spaß. Kurz vor der Arbeit, nach der Arbeit, Flüsse, Seen. Anders geht es nicht. Versuche mich eben mit UL immer kurz auf Forellen. 2,3kg Schnur, 6Gramm Rute mit Solid Tip. Auch gezwungenermaßen bei miesesten Wetter, wie auch heute. 





Aber auch immer erfolgreicher in den letzten Tagen. Dieser war von heute Morgen. 




Also Werte Ükels, schreibt und fangt weiter fleißig! Ich komme wieder öfter wenn alles besser wird, Zeit, Wetter, ükellike. Spätestens eben zur OCC. 
Seid gegrüßt und haltet mir nen Stuhl frei!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Rusty!


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli  Dickes Petri zu deinem Fettfloßendöbel.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle Fänger ! rutilus69 @Döberlnator äh Minimax rustaweli 

Mein Ansitz war leider von völliger Erfolglosigkeit gekrönt. Als dann endlich die spannende Dämmerungs-Stunde kam hat sich Treibgut in die eine Rute verfangen und die andere Montage direkt mitgezogen. Da ich zur Krönung dann auch noch meine Lampe vergessen habe, habe ich dann frustriert  das Wirr-War abgeschnitten und eingepackt. Der Nachmittag war aber schön wenn auch ohne jede Aktion. Selbst mein Mini-Hamburger wollte diesmal keiner haben.

Allerdings habe ich ein mir noch nicht bekanntes Vereinsmitglied getroffen, welches mir im sehr netten Austausch ein paar konkrete Barbentips gegeben hat. Das ist ja ein Thema welches ich letzten Herbst schon angerissen haben und dieses Jahr endlich mal zum wohlverdienten Erfolg bringen möchte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schade - und dabei sieht dein "Burger" ja mal richtig lecker aus..


----------



## Skott

skyduck : Schade, aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, obwohl ich das bei deinem Burgerangebot nicht verstehen kann.
Da ist ja Mc Doof und Burgerprinz ein Scheixxdreck gegen...
Aus welchem Material besteht denn der Patty?


----------



## skyduck

Skott Das ist so ein Browning Chewies Paste Pellet. Kann man wie Teig kneten, plattdrücken etc. Hilft etwas den Köder auch beim Treffen eines Grundelnestes länger aktiv zu sein. Reine Langeweile-Entwicklung   . Aber funktioniert ganz gut...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs: Habe gerade mal in den Sonderangeboten von Geringer gestöbert. Für Freunde variabler Friedfischruten ist was interessantes dabei: https://www.gerlinger.de/sportex-steckrute-multi-picker-1#SP139311. Eine klasse Rute, die ich mir vor zwei Jahren zu Weihnachten geschenkt habe und bis heute zufrieden mit ihr bin.


----------



## hester

Ja, die Rute ist echt gut, hab ich auch ein Pärchen von, ist aber so gut wie ausverkauft. Sportex hat sie aus dem Programm genommen und durch eine abgespeckte Version ersetzt, mit Fischmuster auf dem Blank, Brrrrr.
Ach ja, und die Drennanspitzen passen auch.


----------



## Kneto

Der Beschreibung und Artikel-Nr. nach handelt es sich dabei aber nur um die Picker. Die Kombi Variante hat noch einmal eine andere Artikel-Nr., oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Habe gerade noch mal genau in die Beschreibung geschaut. Kneto  hat recht, es ist nur die Picker. Damit ist das Angebot natürlich längst nicht mehr so attraktiv. Das trotzdem die aMultipicker als komplett-Lösung abgebildet ist, ist schon etwas verwirrend und aus meiner Sicht auch nicht in Ordnung. Danke für den Hinweis, Kneto.


----------



## Kneto

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mal genau in die Beschreibung geschaut. Kneto  hat recht, es ist nur die Picker. Damit ist das Angebot natürlich längst nicht mehr so attraktiv. Das trotzdem die aMultipicker als komplett-Lösung abgebildet ist, ist schon etwas verwirrend und aus meiner Sicht auch nicht in Ordnung. Danke für den Hinweis, Kneto.


Keine Ursache! 
Ich muss zugeben dass ich einen Moment mit mir gerungen habe, weshalb ich dann die Beschreibung näher geprüft habe. Das so bestehende Angebot hat mich dann aber definitiv abgehalten. 
Außerdem hat man(n) ja schon genug Ruten, wovon so einige auch viel zu selten das Wasser sehen.


----------



## skyduck

Kneto schrieb:


> Keine Ursache!
> Ich muss zugeben dass ich einen Moment mit mir gerungen habe, weshalb ich dann die Beschreibung näher geprüft habe. Das so bestehende Angebot hat mich dann aber definitiv abgehalten.
> Außerdem hat man(n) ja schon genug Ruten, wovon so einige auch viel zu selten das Wasser sehen.


Ging mir ähnlich, hatte sie damals bei der Suche nach einer Schwingspitzenrute schon mit auf den Zettel. Als Komplettset für den Preis wäre ich meinen Schwüren, erstmal keine neue Rute in den Wald zu holen bevor dieser sich ein wenig gelichtet hat, wahrscheinlich untreu geworden... Glück gehabt    .


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend die Herren. 
Ich muss mal wieder mit einer Anfängerfrage nerven. Wenn ich 2mm Pellets unters Futter mischen möchte, müssen die vorquellen oder kann ich die trocken unterrühren?


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine lasse ich nicht vorquellen im für Futterballen, ausserdem ist für 2mm Pellets schon die Zeit beim Anfeuchten im Eimer lang genug zu Quellen. Nur im Method Feeder als alleiniges Futter, da feuchte ich sie kurz an damit sie besser kleben.


----------



## Jürgen57

Habe ich immer trocken untergerührt


----------



## Slappy

Danke Hecht100+ und Jürgen57


----------



## Racklinger

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren.
> Ich muss mal wieder mit einer Anfängerfrage nerven. Wenn ich 2mm Pellets unters Futter mischen möchte, müssen die vorquellen oder kann ich die trocken unterrühren?


Wasser zugeben bis Pellets bedeckt sind, pro mm 1 minute einweichen lassen, also in deinem Falle 2 min. Dann abgießen und noch 20 - 30 min ziehen lassen.
Das abgeschüttete Wasser benutze ich um das restliche Futter anzumischen.


----------



## Slappy

Danke Racklinger .
Ich hab sie jetzt nicht Quellen lassen. 





Heute gibt's das Feierabendbier draußen. Es zuppelt auch ganz leicht immer wieder. Bin dafür aber zulangsam. 
Edith, erste Biss versemmelt


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Danke Racklinger .
> Ich hab sie jetzt nicht Quellen lassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 369116
> 
> Heute gibt's das Feierabendbier draußen. Es zuppelt auch ganz leicht immer wieder. Bin dafür aber zulangsam.
> Edith, erste Biss versemmelt


Der linke Rutenhalter hat was. Mit Wickelgarn und Lack kann man was draus machen. Viel Glück noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Wenigstens einer ist draussen - viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir!
Mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf, die Maden sind um und am WE soll es kalt, feucht und windig werden...
Ich hab mir gerade eine Hängematte bestellt - vielleich fühle ich mich etwas besser sobald die ankommt.
In dem Ding rumschaukeln, nen fetten Caipirinha in der Hand, in der Anderen ne Angelrute und tropische Musik dazu.....


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Der linke Rutenhalter hat was. Mit Wickelgarn und Lack kann man was draus machen. Viel Glück noch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, ich dachte ich hätte 2 dabei


----------



## Slappy

Es wird doch immer noch sehr schnell sehr kalt im Moment. Also Feierabend.
Es gab einige feine Bisse, wenige ganz grobe Einzelzupfer und etwas, das mir irgendwie bekannt vor kam. Das letzte mal habe ich dieses genuckel an der Pose gehabt letztes Jahr.
Anhieb und er hängt! Endlich mal wieder!!!!
Der gute hatte auch echt gut Kraft und hat durchaus Spaß an der Drennan S7 gemacht.o9
Auf Messen und Co habe ich verzichtet da ich nicht alleine war. Hoffe die Jungs verraten nichts....

Achso, gefangen auf Pellet und 4 Maden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll Slappy.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes dickes Petri Slappy


----------



## Kneto

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil Slappy. So wurdest Du doch noch für das ausharren in der Kälte belohnt.
Wer fängt, hat recht!


----------



## Jason

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri Heil, Slappy . Jetzt hat es endlich geklappt bei dir am kleinen Teich. Deine Geduld wurde belohnt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhieb und er hängt! Endlich mal wieder!!!!


Ganz herzliches Petri zum Schönen Karpfen, Slapmaster! Selten wurde hier ein FIsch vorgestellt, der so hart erarbeitet war, toll.


----------



## Slappy

Danke danke. 
Ja, es hat sehr sehr lange gedauert bis ich am Hausteich mal wieder was gutes gefangen habe. Allerdings verbuche ich den Karpfen eher unter Glückstreffer. Erst wenn ich die guten öfter ans Band bekomme bin ich zufrieden und behaupte das ich endlich erfolgreich bin.


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Allerdings verbuche ich den Karpfen eher unter Glückstreffer. Erst wenn ich die guten öfter ans Band bekomme bin ich zufrieden und behaupte das ich endlich erfolgreich bin.


Wenn man bei dem Wetter am Wasser ist, hat das weniger mit Glück zu tun, als vielmehr mit Heldentum....


----------



## rhinefisher

Zuhause halte ich es kaum noch aus.....
Deshalb werde ich gegen Mittag mal versuchen mir Maden zu besorgen und dem eisigen Nordwestwind zu trotzen.
Fangen werde ich wohl nix, aber besser draussen erfrieren als drinnen durchzudrehen....
Macht euch einen schönen Tag und ein noch besseres Wochenende!

PS: Ich sehe gerade dass der Wind von Nordwest auf Nordost gedreht hat - das ist richtig gruselig....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Ich sehe gerade dass der Wind von Nordwest auf Nordost gedreht hat - das ist richtig gruselig....



Ja hier auch. Echt ekelhaft heute.
Ihc warte noch bis naächste Woche. Dann wird es besser.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich mir die gefrorenen Autoscheiben anschaue, Sitzen bleiben.


----------



## rutilus69

Hier gab es auch grade nochmal einen Schneeschauer. Schauen wir mal wie es Sonntag aussieht....


----------



## skyduck

Slappy Dickes Petri, schöner Spiegler. Die machen richtig Spaß, habe ja auch schon ein paar mal diese Klasse gehabt dieses Jahr. Anscheinend werden die als erstes aktiv und da sonst alles noch sehr inmobil ist, ist die Chance auf so einen kleinen Burschen im Moment anscheinend recht hoch. Vom Foto her würde ich ihn auch so in der 40er Klasse einordnen oder?


----------



## Finke20

Slappy auch von mir ein dickes Petri  zum Spiegler und natürlich auch an alle anderen hartgesotteten  die es  ans Wasser, zum angeln, geschafft haben. Einen Fußmarsch von knapp 6 km habe ich gestern auch gemacht. Nicht das man noch einrostet .
Bei uns lag heute morgen erstmal wieder eine leichte Schneedecke.  Wo ist der Frühling .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neuigkeiten vom avon angler:


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> würde ich ihn auch so in der 40er Klasse einordnen oder?


Ja, das passt. 50 hatte er noch nicht. Eine Seite des Keschers hat nämlich 50cm und wenn man genauer schaut ist noch etwas Platz.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Ich sehe gerade dass der Wind von Nordwest auf Nordost gedreht hat - das ist richtig gruselig....


Vorgestern rief Angelkumpel an, ob wir am Sa ans Flüsschen wollen. Er sei endlich von meinen verrückten Methoden überzeugt und wolle es nun auch probieren. Ich natürlich erfreut zugesagt. Und seitdem sporadisch den Wetterbericht verfolgt.

Ich frage mich: Spürt dieser Mensch auf geheimnisvolle Weise, wann das Wetter möglichst unangenehm und ungünstig wird, und ein unterschwelliger Reflex treibt ihn dann ans Wasser?
Oder ist es so, das die Wettergottheiten ihn so lieben, das sie jedesmal die volle Palette ihrer Möglichkeiten auffahren, sobald er angeln geht?
Egal, mitgegangen, mitgefangen,

Oh, apropos Fangen: Angelkumpel hat drei verschiedene fast sichere Döbelswims, die ich ihm Guidingmässig vorgeschlagen habe abgelehnt. Stattdessen werden wir einen unbekannten, weitgehend flachen Abschnitt erkunden, der inmitten sumpfiger Wiesen gelegen ist, so das wir Graupel und Windböen auch voll auskosten können. Bisse würden da nur stören.
Mit anderen Worten: Meine Lunte ist bereits jetzt gezündet, je nach Witterung wird der Anfall vermutlich morgen zwischen 14 und 15h erfolgen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es war sehr kalt, wirklich sehr sehr kalt.
Und völlig ergebnißlos.....
Warum macht man soetwas..?
Jetzt, bei einer heissen Tasse Kaffee, kommt es mir total surreal vor, da draussen bei zwar teils sonnigem, aber bitter kaltem Wetter am Rhein gesessen zu haben.
Immerhin kehrt das Leben in meine Finger zurück...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Immerhin kehrt das Leben in meine Finger zurück...


Warts ab, das fühlt sich manchmal nur so an, bevor sie schwarz werden und dann abfallen.
Aber Reschpeggd das Du draussen warst


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich frage mich: Spürt dieser Mensch auf geheimnisvolle Weise, wann das Wetter möglichst unangenehm und ungünstig wird, und ein unterschwelliger Reflex treibt ihn dann ans Wasser?


Viel Spaß - ihr habt morgen zwar keine Sonne, aber dafür 2 Grad weniger als wir.
Mein Mitgefühl sei dir gewiss....
Wenn ich morgen wieder am Wasser bin, und das werde ich sein, wird mich der Gedanke, dass da jemand ist dem es noch übler ergeht, sicherlich etwas aufmuntern...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier gab es heute schon Schnee, Hagel, Sonne und Starkwindböen.

Alles kein Problem wenn man drinnen bleibt......


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier gab es heute schon Schnee, Hagel, Sonne und Starkwindböen.
> 
> Alles kein Problem wenn man drinnen bleibt......


Es wäre, wie die letzten Wochen und die vielen tollen Fänge hier zeigten, ja auch kein Problem wenn man sich den Elementen gut vorbereitet stellt, mit einem guten Plan, ausreichend Gewässerkenntnis und vor allem der Möglichkeit für einen schnellen geordneten Rückzug im Falle eines Blizzards oder Pinguin/Eisbärangriffen.

Aber Hals über Kopf einen unbekannten, jahreszeitlich ohnehin dubiosen Gewässerabschnitt anzusteuern, topographisch entlegen und unwegsam situiert- (und dann noch mit einer spezifischen Methode & Zielfisch) Das ist Hybris, da macht man sich zum Franzosen noch vor dem ersten Wurf. Von Erfrierungen ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Könnte man alles machen - oder warten bis die Schneesturmwahrscheinlichkeit gegen null geht.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Könnte man alles machen - oder warten bis die Schneesturmwahrscheinlichkeit gegen null geht.


Sehr richtig, aber Angelkumpel ist nun mal Kumpel & Freund, und für ihn erduld ichs gerne. Ausserdem bringt er immer lecker Tee mit, und erträgt klaglos meine Zicki meine _stets sachliche und konstruktive Kritik_ hinsichtlich Methoden, Verhalten am Wasser und angemessener Kleidung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was tut man nicht alles der Kameradschaft zuliebe.


----------



## kuttenkarl

und das Angeln mal wieder verschoben. 2Grad Schneetreiben und eisekalter Wind. Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer? Sommer wie er früher einmal war.


----------



## Slappy

Ehrenwerte Herren. 
Meine Schweigermutter schleppte mir folgende Combo an..... 












Was könnt ihr mir darüber erzählen? 
Für unseren Stil im Ükel natürlich ungeeignet, aber hier sind halt auch die Spezialisten für älteres Gerät. 
Rein vom Gefühl her könnte die gut geeignet sein um mit Köderfisch auf Schnabeldöbel zu gehen


----------



## Forelle74

Slappy schrieb:


> Ehrenwerte Herren.
> Meine Schweigermutter schleppte mir folgende Combo an.....
> Anhang anzeigen 369207
> Anhang anzeigen 369208
> Anhang anzeigen 369209
> 
> 
> Was könnt ihr mir darüber erzählen?
> Für unseren Stil im Ükel natürlich ungeeignet, aber hier sind halt auch die Spezialisten für älteres Gerät.
> Rein vom Gefühl her könnte die gut geeignet sein um mit Köderfisch auf Schnabeldöbel zu gehen


Hallo
Mit der kannst auf alles mögliche gehen.
Diese Ruten gabs ungefähr In meinen Jugend Jahren.
Ich geh gerne mit solch alten Teleruten mit  Köfi auf (hoffentlich mein ich das gleiche ).
Schnabeldöbel .

Da ist aber ne mächtige geflochtene drauf.
Ich Fische da lieber Mono.
Auch Karpfen und andere Gründler lassen sich damit gut fangen.
Die wird recht parabolisch sein oder?
Ich denke eher Ansitz mit Pose und auf Grund.
Spinntauglich sind solche Ruten selten.


----------



## Slappy

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mit der kannst auf alles mögliche gehen.
> Diese Ruten gabs ungefähr In meinen Jugend Jahren.
> Ich geh gerne mit solch alten Teleruten mit  Köfi auf (hoffentlich mein ich das gleiche ).
> Schnabeldöbel .
> 
> Da ist aber ne mächtige geflochtene drauf.
> Ich Fische da lieber Mono.
> Auch Karpfen und andere Gründler lassen sich damit gut fangen.
> Die wird recht parabolisch sein oder?
> Ich denke eher Ansitz mit Pose und auf Grund.
> Spinntauglich sind solche Ruten selten.


Ja, wir meinen das selbe. 
Ja, ich hab die Schnur Paket and genannt weil die so grob ist. 
Naja, der erste vorsichtige test zeigte eher eine straffe Spitze die sich nur auf dem 1. Drittel biegt.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer? Sommer wie er früher einmal war.


Na ja, im März noch nicht, schätze ich mal.



Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, wir meinen das selbe.
> Ja, ich hab die Schnur Paket and genannt weil die so grob ist.
> Naja, der erste vorsichtige test zeigte eher eine straffe Spitze die sich nur auf dem 1. Drittel biegt.


 Ich finde, die Combo ist -entsprechende Schnur vorausgesetzt- ideal für nen Deeper.


----------



## Forelle74

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, wir meinen das selbe.
> Ja, ich hab die Schnur Paket and genannt weil die so grob ist.
> Naja, der erste vorsichtige test zeigte eher eine straffe Spitze die sich nur auf dem 1. Drittel biegt.


Die Spitze hat auch nimmer die Original Länge, oder?
Schaut irgendwie abgebrochen aus.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Na ja, im März noch nicht, schätze ich mal.
> 
> 
> Ich finde, die Combo ist -entsprechende Schnur vorausgesetzt- ideal für nen Deeper.


Das schafft die, egal wie alt die ist! 
Doof nur das ich kein Deepertyp bin   


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Spitze hat auch nimmer die Original Länge, oder?
> Schaut irgendwie abgebrochen aus.


Gemessen hab ich nicht, denke aber es fehlt nur sehr wenig. 

Ich glaube die werde ich am Main mal mit KöFi neben liegen lassen. Da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn die zwischen den Steinen liegt. Und damitves Ükelig bleibt. Die primäre angelei wäre dann das Feedern und der Knüppel läge daneben


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mal genau in die Beschreibung geschaut. Kneto  hat recht, es ist nur die Picker. Damit ist das Angebot natürlich längst nicht mehr so attraktiv. Das trotzdem die aMultipicker als komplett-Lösung abgebildet ist, ist schon etwas verwirrend und aus meiner Sicht auch nicht in Ordnung. Danke für den Hinweis, Kneto.


Nee nee, ist schon die Multipicker, komplett. Habe beide aktuellen Kataloge vorliegen.









Sorry Kneto und skyduck ! 

Petri zum tollen Karpfenerfolg Slappy !


----------



## Slappy

Hab gerade mal gemessen. Bei dem Rohr fehlt tatsächlich nur der Ring. Die Länge ist ungekürzt.


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nee nee, ist schon die Multipicker, komplett. Habe beide aktuellen Kataloge vorliegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 369226
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369228
> 
> Sorry Kneto und skyduck !
> 
> Petri zum tollen Karpfenerfolg Slappy !


rustaweli: Die Sportex Multi-Picker auf der Gerlinger HP und die von dir im Katalog abgebildeten sind aber schon zwei verschiedene Ruten. Am einfachsten an der Artik.-Nr. zu erkennen (HP: SP139311 / Katalog: 137322. Auch spielen die beiden Ruten in zwei verschieden Preissegmenten.

Edit: Die Sportex Rutenkennung sind auch verschieden (HP: LF3050P / Katalog: MP3050).


----------



## skyduck

Das ist eine ganz andere Rute lieber rustaweli die du da anzeigst. Andere Artikelnummer. Die die im Angebot ist ist die
LF3050P oder Artikel Nummer SP139311.​
Und das ist eindeutig die Only Picker Version. Die Rute gibt/gab es als nur Swingtip, nur Picker oder Komplettversion mit beiden Optionen. Oder sehe ich jetzt was falsch?


----------



## rustaweli

??? Wieviel Multipicker gibt es denn? Nun wird es kompliziert, muß schauen, sorry!


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy  Stefan,  deine CDII 240 ist aus dem Jahre 1993, faßt 100 Meter 0,40 mm Schnur und hat 2 Kugellager.Sie ist die zweitgrößteste Rolle in der Serie und wiegt 335 gr. Schnureinzug 69 cm, Übersetzung 1:4,8. Weitwurfspule, Titan-Carbon beworben.


----------



## skyduck

Kneto  zwei Doofe ein Gedanke


----------



## rustaweli

Tatsache, habt Ihr Recht! Gibt 2 Versionen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, laufen die parallel, oder läuft eine Serie aus und die Rapid ist die Neue. Hm..


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> ??? Wieviel Multipicker gibt es denn? Nun wird es kompliziert, muß schauen, sorry!


Alles gut, zu dem Preis den du im Katalog drinne hast hätte ich direkt 5 genommen... Die Rapid Serie ist wohl die "Günstig"-Klasse bei Sportex. Die Rute ist schwarz und nicht bordeauxrot wie die gemeinte. Ich denke die Rapid ist ein neueres Modell, welches an den Erfolg zum günstigeren Preis anknüpfen soll. Die reinen Eckdaten sind bei beiden Ruten fast identisch. Ich vermute aber, dass sie ,wie schon von Kneto bemerkt, in verschiedenen Klassen spielen.


----------



## rustaweli

Mal noch was zum Thema Picker und mein Eindruck. Oft sagen wir ja es gibt keine echten Picker mehr heutzutage. Sehe ich auch so. Aber irgendwie beschleicht sich durch meine derzeitige UL Angelei auf Forellen bei mir das Gefühl das die heute nur anders heissen und moderner ausschauen. Ne UL Forellenrute, Solid Tip und parabolischer Blank ist für mich irgendwie nix anderes. Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Kann mich täuschen, aber ist mein Eindruck.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ne UL Forellenrute, Solid Tip und parabolischer Blank ist für mich irgendwie nix anderes. Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Kann mich täuschen, aber ist mein Eindruck.



Ja die kann man ganz sicher dafür verwenden, sind meistens aber nur bis 7ft. lang.
In 8 oder 9ft wird das Angebot dann auch schon dünn.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja die kann man ganz sicher dafür verwenden, sind meistens aber nur bis 7ft. lang.
> In 8 oder 9ft wird das Angebot dann auch schon dünn.


Das stimmt! Aber wer auch mit 2,10 2,20 klarkommt hat dafür moderne Blanks, Ringeinlagen, gleiche Aktion und Sensibilität wie Anno damals, vernünftige Rollenhalter u Rutengewichte sowie trotz allem riesiges Backbone für Bonusfische. Werde meine bestimmt auch zweckentfremden.


----------



## Slappy

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Slappy  Stefan,  deine CDII 240 ist aus dem Jahre 1993, faßt 100 Meter 0,40 mm Schnur und hat 2 Kugellager.Sie ist die zweitgrößteste Rolle in der Serie und wiegt 335 gr. Schnureinzug 69 cm, Übersetzung 1:4,8. Weitwurfspule, Titan-Carbon beworben.


Dankeschön für die Infos


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Wenn die Länge reicht, tolle Ruten.

Edit: Slappy hat seinen dazwischen gehalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wo sind denn eigentlich unser Tricast und geomas in letzer Zeit?

Alle schon im Osterurlaub?


----------



## Kneto

Für diejenigen die vor dem kommenden Saisonstart noch etwas Zubehör wie Nubsies/Kleinteile suchen, habe ich ggf. noch einen kleinen Tipp. Beim französischen Angelhändler  >>>Pecheur.com<<<  gibt es mit dem Gutschein: 82UKQH76 10% Nachlass ab einen Bestellwert von 30€. Wenn es sich bei der Bestellung um Kleinteile handelt kann man sich diese auch VK-Frei per Delivengo (französische Post) liefern lassen. So lässt sich unter Umständen doch ein Schnäppchen schlagen.
Die Aktion gilt bis zum 21. März.


----------



## rhinefisher

So, wieder Zuhause nach einem richtig schönen Vormittag am Rhein.
Was für ein Unterschied zu gestern - sonnig, wenig Wind und richtig frühlingshaft...
Hoffentlich hat unser Mini ähnlich gute Bedingungen. Ich wäre jetzt auch noch am Wasser, hätte ich nicht gleich nen Termin.
Einige kleine Streifendöbel gabs auch noch auf meine selbst gefangen Würmer...
Euch allen ein supi WE...


----------



## skyduck

Na dann wollen wir auch mal auf einen tüddelfreien Ansitz hoffen...


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> Alles gut, zu dem Preis den du im Katalog drinne hast hätte ich direkt 5 genommen... Die Rapid Serie ist wohl die "Günstig"-Klasse bei Sportex. Die Rute ist schwarz und nicht bordeauxrot wie die gemeinte. Ich denke die Rapid ist ein neueres Modell, welches an den Erfolg zum günstigeren Preis anknüpfen soll. Die reinen Eckdaten sind bei beiden Ruten fast identisch. Ich vermute aber, dass sie ,wie schon von Kneto bemerkt, in verschiedenen Klassen spielen.


Die Rapid Multipicker ersetzt  die "alte" Rote Multipicker, die ist aus dem Katalog verschwunden und gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Kneto

Wer den heutigen Tag nicht am Wasser verbringt, sondern zuhause z. Bsp. auf der Couch kann zur besten Kaffee-Zeit um 15:10 im rbb Angeln gucken. Dort läuft in der rbb Reportage - Im Angelfieber "Heringsurlaub für Landratten". Viel Spaß beim gucken.


----------



## skyduck

Das Frieren ist belohnt. Feierabend.


----------



## Forelle74

skyduck schrieb:


> Das Frieren ist belohnt. Feierabend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369271


Petri zum Schuppi


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Dirk.
Die Satzer scheinen ja allgemein schon zu beißen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri zum Schuppi.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Dirk.
> Die Satzer scheinen ja allgemein schon zu beißen.


Dickes Petri skyduck ! Menschenskinder, Ihr macht mich nervös. Hoffe es klappt bei mir auch noch mit nem Osterkarpfen, so der Herr will.

Ja Andi, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Was ich die Kärpflein in den letzten Tagen rollen und grundeln sehe auf meinen Touren ist der Wahnsinn. Kann es mir hier bei dem Wetter absolut nicht erklären und ist mir ein Rätsel.
Aber sehen und fangen sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe, daher Respekt an die Fänger! Unser Flockenspezie dawurzelsepp läßt mit Fangmeldungen sicher auch nicht mehr lang auf sich warten. Wo er wohl sicher auch so im Garten eingespannt ist wie meine Wenigkeit. Aber das Wetter wird besser, die Tage länger. Nächste Woche geht es einmal auf Aal und vorm Vesper auf Frühjahrskarpfen mit Pin.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

skyduck schrieb:


> Das Frieren ist belohnt. Feierabend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369271


*Ich will auch ne Sphere!!!!!!!!  *Petri, Dirk, das ist ja wirklich ein Stock mit Fanggarantie.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil Dirk.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, wieder Zuhause nach einem richtig schönen Vormittag am Rhein.
> Was für ein Unterschied zu gestern - sonnig, wenig Wind und richtig frühlingshaft...
> Hoffentlich hat unser Mini ähnlich gute Bedingungen. Ich wäre jetzt auch noch am Wasser, hätte ich nicht gleich nen Termin.
> Einige kleine Streifendöbel gabs auch noch auf meine selbst gefangen Würmer...
> Euch allen ein supi WE...
> Anhang anzeigen 369249
> Anhang anzeigen 369247
> Anhang anzeigen 369248


Da kann man neidig werden, ich "durfte" heute Schnee schaufeln .


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> Das Frieren ist belohnt. Feierabend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369271


Hmmmm. Schon auffällig wie die Karpfen auf die Rute stehen...   Petri!


----------



## geomas

Petri heil allen Cypriniden-Bändigern am Stammtisch!

Irgendwie fühle ich immer noch Winter, heute war es wieder sehr unangenehm kalt-windig. 
Ich warte mal lieber locker auf frühlingshafte Temperaturen, bevor ich die Rute schwinge. 
Also Respekt an die harten Kerls.


----------



## yukonjack

Ja, diese scheiß Erderwärmung, wenn man sie braucht, kommt sie nicht.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck phantastisch, welch schöner Fisch. Herzliches Petri! Tja, ich schätze Die Sphere hat ihren Zielfisch gefunden. Es gibt mehr Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde als sich die Schulweisheit träumen lässt.


Bei mir ists so gekommen, wie ich prophezeit habe, mit kleinen Abweichungen. Es war kalt, windig und fischlos, sogar bisslos. Aber: Es war dennoch ein sehr schöner Nachmittag, und hat Spass gemacht. 
So sind Angelkumpel und ich bei der Erkundung vorgegangen:
Es handelt sich um einen restaurierten Abschnitt des kleinen Flüsschens, der inmitten von Wiesen gelegen ist. Geprägt durch wiederangescholssene Altarme, Kurven und flach aber strukturreich. 
Das Ufer ist auf einer Seite von Reet geprägt, auf 'unserer' Seite aber stellenweise bequem gemäht, mit gutem Zugang. Da muss ein lokaler Verein am Werk sein. Schöner Kompromiss zwischen Natur und Anglern.
Wir hatten jeweils leichte Grundruten, Kumpel hat auf Maden und Sensas als Breitbandköder gesetzt, ich hab die Tulipnummer mit kleineren Würfel durchgezogen. 
Und dann haben wir Froschhüpfen betrieben. Einer hat sich ne vielversprechende Stelle gesucht, und dort begonnen, der andere ist bis zum nächsten 'verdächtigen' Spot weitergegangen. Nach 15-20min ist der erste weitergezogen, am anderen Vorbei, und hat den nächsten interessanten Punkt überprüft, usw. Usw. So haben wir dann doch schön Strecke gemacht, aber leider Ergebnislos.
Dennoch ists dort wunderschön, und wir werden es bei besseren Bedingungen nochmal probieren, und wir haben jetzt eine gute Vorstellung von dem Abschnitt, und unsere Lehren gezogen. Angelkumpel wirds mit der Fliege probieren, ich werde trotten: Beides ist dort vielversprechender als Lädschern.
Hier paar Bilder zu Gewässercharakter und Vorgehensweise, das erste ist paar Wochen alt vom vorbeifahren.


----------



## Forelle74

Minimax schrieb:


> skyduck phantastisch, welch schöner Fisch. Herzliches Petri! Tja, ich schätze Die Sphere hat ihren Zielfisch gefunden. Es gibt mehr Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde als sich die Schulweisheit träumen lässt.
> 
> 
> Bei mir ists so gekommen, wie ich prophezeit habe, mit kleinen Abweichungen. Es war kalt, windig und fischlos, sogar bisslos. Aber: Es war dennoch ein sehr schöner Nachmittag, und hat Spass gemacht.
> So sind Angelkumpel und ich bei der Erkundung vorgegangen:
> Es handelt sich um einen restaurierten Abschnitt des kleinen Flüsschens, der inmitten von Wiesen gelegen ist. Geprägt durch wiederangescholssene Altarme, Kurven und flach aber strukturreich.
> Das Ufer ist auf einer Seite von Reet geprägt, auf 'unserer' Seite aber stellenweise bequem gemäht, mit gutem Zugang. Da muss ein lokaler Verein am Werk sein. Schöner Kompromiss zwischen Natur und Anglern.
> Wir hatten jeweils leichte Grundruten, Kumpel hat auf Maden und Sensas als Breitbandköder gesetzt, ich hab die Tulipnummer mit kleineren Würfel durchgezogen.
> Und dann haben wir Froschhüpfen betrieben. Einer hat sich ne vielversprechende Stelle gesucht, und dort begonnen, der andere ist bis zum nächsten 'verdächtigen' Spot weitergegangen. Nach 15-20min ist der erste weitergezogen, am anderen Vorbei, und hat den nächsten interessanten Punkt überprüft, usw. Usw. So haben wir dann doch schön Strecke gemacht, aber leider Ergebnislos.
> Dennoch ists dort wunderschön, und wir werden es bei besseren Bedingungen nochmal probieren, und wir haben jetzt eine gute Vorstellung von dem Abschnitt, und unsere Lehren gezogen. Angelkumpel wirds mit der Fliege probieren, ich werde trotten: Beides ist dort vielversprechender als Lädschern.
> Hier paar Bilder zu Gewässercharakter und Vorgehensweise, das erste ist paar Wochen alt vom vorbeifahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 369300
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369301
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369302


Ein sehr schönes Wiesen Bächlein.

Ein ähnliches haben wir auch in unserem Bestand. 
Zwar nur ein Kilometer ca. Aber ein wunderschönes Bächlein mit kurven und tieferen Gumpen. 
Der fließt direkt in unseren kleinen Fluss.

Da am Schilf sollte doch was gehen  .

An unserem kleinen Bächlein ist nur Kukö erlaubt. 
Ich nehm da gerne ein kleines Flieglein und tippe mit der Tenkara die kurven und Gumpen ab.

Sonst Fische ich gern mit Bolo und Maden an solch Kleinoden.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Das Frieren ist belohnt. Feierabend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369271


Dickes Petri zum Frühlings Karpfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> skyduck phantastisch, welch schöner Fisch. Herzliches Petri! Tja, ich schätze Die Sphere hat ihren Zielfisch gefunden. Es gibt mehr Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde als sich die Schulweisheit träumen lässt.
> 
> 
> Bei mir ists so gekommen, wie ich prophezeit habe, mit kleinen Abweichungen. Es war kalt, windig und fischlos, sogar bisslos. Aber: Es war dennoch ein sehr schöner Nachmittag, und hat Spass gemacht.
> So sind Angelkumpel und ich bei der Erkundung vorgegangen:
> Es handelt sich um einen restaurierten Abschnitt des kleinen Flüsschens, der inmitten von Wiesen gelegen ist. Geprägt durch wiederangescholssene Altarme, Kurven und flach aber strukturreich.
> Das Ufer ist auf einer Seite von Reet geprägt, auf 'unserer' Seite aber stellenweise bequem gemäht, mit gutem Zugang. Da muss ein lokaler Verein am Werk sein. Schöner Kompromiss zwischen Natur und Anglern.
> Wir hatten jeweils leichte Grundruten, Kumpel hat auf Maden und Sensas als Breitbandköder gesetzt, ich hab die Tulipnummer mit kleineren Würfel durchgezogen.
> Und dann haben wir Froschhüpfen betrieben. Einer hat sich ne vielversprechende Stelle gesucht, und dort begonnen, der andere ist bis zum nächsten 'verdächtigen' Spot weitergegangen. Nach 15-20min ist der erste weitergezogen, am anderen Vorbei, und hat den nächsten interessanten Punkt überprüft, usw. Usw. So haben wir dann doch schön Strecke gemacht, aber leider Ergebnislos.
> Dennoch ists dort wunderschön, und wir werden es bei besseren Bedingungen nochmal probieren, und wir haben jetzt eine gute Vorstellung von dem Abschnitt, und unsere Lehren gezogen. Angelkumpel wirds mit der Fliege probieren, ich werde trotten: Beides ist dort vielversprechender als Lädschern.
> Hier paar Bilder zu Gewässercharakter und Vorgehensweise, das erste ist paar Wochen alt vom vorbeifahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 369300
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369301



Die Zeichnung finde ich super, Mini!
Fließt der Fluss wirklich über die Brücke und die Straße untendurch?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Zeichnung finde ich super, Mini!


Dankeschön, nur ne Skizze um meinen wirren Text zu erklären.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fließt der Fluss wirklich über die Brücke und die Straße untendurch?


Nur an ungeraden Tagen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier paar Bilder zu Gewässercharakter und Vorgehensweise...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369301



Wow! Eine handgezeichnete Gewässerkarte, welche Mr. Yates _Secret Map of Redmires Old Hot Spots _alle Ehre macht.
Ein paar_ Willow Pitches_, _Old Oaks _oder _Lovely Water Lilies_ wären eventuell noch zu ergänzen. 

Auf jeden Fall eine coole Sache solche Zeichnungen, so etwas sollte man tatsächlich einmal öfter anfertigen. Während man am Ufer sitzend, mit dem Skizzenbuch und der Pfeife in der Hand, auf den dicken Johnny wartet. Gerne auch mit diversen Kommentierungen und einfachen aber schmückenden Zeichnungen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wow! Eine handgezeichnete Gewässerkarte, welche Mr. Yates _Secret Map of Redmires Old Hot Spots _alle Ehre macht.
> Ein paar_ Willow Pitches_, _Old Oaks _oder _Lovely Water Lilies_ wären eventuell noch zu ergänzen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall eine coole Sache solche Zeichnungen, so etwas sollte man tatsächlich einmal öfter anfertigen. Während man am Ufer sitzend, mit Skizzenbuch und Pfeife in der Hand auf den dicken Johnny wartet. Gerne auch mit diversen Kommentierungen und einfachen aber schmückenden Zeichnungen.


Das war jetzt nur adhoc beim posten, um über das fehlende Fangbild hinwegzutäuschen.
Wenn man das richtig machen würde, könnte man aber glaube ich den Mitükeln wertvolle Infos liefern, und ausserdem prägt das Skizzieren die eigenen Erinnerungen natürlich ins Gedächtnis, aber dafür bin ich glaub ich zu faul. Vielleicht raffte ich mich eines Tages auf...

Ich finde solche Skizzen in cool', so wie Du sie beschreibst. sollten in keinem Angelbuch fehlen, sie sind aber sehr selten und heute gibt es sie garnicht mehr (aber dafür auf jeder Seite ein Bild mit kapitalen Fisch. Schon in bunt, spart ja auch Text, grummelgrummel)
Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem sehr empfehlenswerten und lehrreichen 'Catch Chub' von John Wilson.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist in dieser Hinsicht 'Hier steht der Fisch' von E. Wiedeholz. Das ist schn älter, aber antiquarisch leicht zu beschaffen, ich denke das haben die meisten hier schon. Ein Beispeil:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nur adhoc beim posten, um über das fehlende Fangbild hinwegzutäuschen.
> Wenn man das richtig machen würde, könnte man aber glaube ich den Mitükeln wertvolle Infos liefern, und ausserdem prägt das Skizzieren die eigenen Erinnerungen natürlich ins Gedächtnis, aber dafür bin ich glaub ich zu faul. Vielleicht raffte ich mich eines Tages auf...
> 
> Ich finde solche Skizzen in cool', so wie Du sie beschreibst. sollten in keinem Angelbuch fehlen, sie sind aber sehr selten und heute gibt es sie garnicht mehr (aber dafür auf jeder Seite ein Bild mit kapitalen Fisch. Schon in bunt, spart ja auch Text, grummelgrummel)
> Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem sehr empfehlenswerten und lehrreichen 'Catch Chub' von John Wilson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369312
> 
> Ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist in dieser Hinsicht 'Hier steht der Fisch' von E. Wiedeholz. Das ist schn älter, aber antiquarisch leicht zu beschaffen, ich denke das haben die meisten hier schon. Ein Beispeil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369314



Ich finde solche Skizzen auch klasse und wer etwa ein Fangtagebuch oder so etwas führt, der kann so etwas sicherlich prima noch ergänzen.
Oft reichen eher rudimentär vorhandene Zeichenkünste ja aus, der Skizzencharakter soll schließlich erhalten bleiben bzw. macht er den Charme aus.
So etwas werde ich auch einmal in den Angriff nehmen, sofern mir die dicken Johnnies dann etwas Zeit zum Zeichnen lassen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine coole Sache solche Zeichnungen, so etwas sollte man tatsächlich einmal öfter anfertigen. Während man am Ufer sitzend, mit dem Skizzenbuch und der Pfeife in der Hand, auf den dicken Johnny wartet.


Hahaha, nix da, die Johnniehatz ist kein Karpfenansitz, da gilt es aufzupassen wie ein Luchs. 
Die Hälfte meiner Fehlbisse sind Verpenner, weil ich im Ükel lese, nen Tee einschenke, oder verträumt die Wolken beobachte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> ...sie sind aber sehr selten und heute gibt es sie garnicht mehr (aber dafür auf jeder Seite ein Bild mit kapitalen Fisch. Schon in bunt, spart ja auch Text, grummelgrummel)
> Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem sehr empfehlenswerten und lehrreichen 'Catch Chub' von John Wilson.



An anderer Stelle im Forum hatte ich das bereits schon einmal erwähnt, also dass heutzutage schöne Zeichnungen oder aber auch solche Skizzen gegen die relativ einfache und daher günstige Digitalfotografie leider keine Chance haben. Dabei wertet eine solche Zeichnung ein Angelbuch oder aber Fangbericht ungemein auf und regt die Fantasie an bzw. lädt sie zum Träumen ein. Hochglanzbilder sind zwar nett anzuschauen und je nach Motiv auch echt toll aber sind sie eben auch nicht alles.

Vielleicht sind Zeichnungen und Träumen aber auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß? YouTube & Co. servieren einem ja quasi alles auf dem Silbertablett,
zur Not auch in Ultra HD.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dabei wertet eine solche Zeichnung ein Angelbuch oder aber Fangbericht ungemein auf und regt die Fantasie an bzw. lädt sie zum Träumen


Nur zu, Fangberichte ob mit Bildern Skizzen oder ohne Lesen wir hier immer gern


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur zu, Fangberichte ob mit Bildern Skizzen oder ohne Lesen wir hier immer gern


Ich muss mir da aber auch an die eigene Nase fassen, denn es gibt die Tendenz, das die grossen Ükelberichte zu Gewässer, Methode und Ereignisse und Analysen der alten Tage durch "Express" Live-Fangbilder ohne Informativen Mehrwert  ein wenig in den Hintergrund drücken.
Jetzt z.B.:
"Füsch, Füüüsch in Brrrrandenburg!"


----------



## rutilus69

Gewässerskizzen sind wirklich etwas sehr schönes. Meine besteht heute aus zwei parallelen Strichen   
Und eben gab es eine wunderschöne Plötze von 35 cm


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oh, toll Mini!

Petri Heil zum Sonntagsdübel.

Und Pertri Heil auch an rutilus zum Palmplötz!


----------



## Minimax

Petri zur tollen Plötze, rutilus69 ! Bei mir ist auch richtig Leben in der Bude, die Jungs beißen sehr gut, wenn auch sehr vorsichtig. Ich schiebst auf die westlichen Böen und den wechselhaften Sonne Wolken Mix. Wobei jetzt seit einiger Zeit der Himmel klar geworden ist, und auch die Bisse lassen nach. Egal, herrlicher Tag.


----------



## rutilus69

Ja, der Wind ist hier heute unangenehm. Aber ansonsten war es wieder mal ein schöner Tag am Wasser


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> der alten Tage durch "Express" Live-Fangbilder ohne Informativen Mehrwert ein wenig in den Hintergrund drücken.


Aber nicht bei mir - sollte ich jemals einen mehr als fingerlangen Fisch fangen, werde ich euch dermaßen vollschwallen....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> sollte ich jemals einen mehr als fingerlangen Fisch fangen, werde ich euch dermaßen vollschwallen....


Wusste nicht, das Du dazu überhaupt nen Fisch brauchst    

(Entschuldige lieber rhinefisher , die Vorlage war zu gut, es hätt auch jeden anderen treffen können)


----------



## rustaweli

Haue auch herzliche Petris an Minimax und rutilus69 raus!
geomas , ich hoffe wirklich das Dein Angelblues bald der Vergangenheit angehört!


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger von heute.


----------



## rustaweli

Kurze Frage an Euch, welche sich mir seit Tagen stellt, das Netz gibt nichts her. Aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit frage ich mich ob Aalfischen auch mit einer Pin möglich wäre. Leichte Karpfenrute, Pin und gut. Kein Umbauen, lediglich das Vorfach wechseln, Pin ist Freilauf plus Bissanzeiger in einem, sieht einfach schöner aus. Nur der Schnureinzug... Was meint Ihr, ginge dies ganz dicht am Ufer? Natürlich nicht im schlimmsten Cover, klar. Oder zu riskant?


----------



## kuttenkarl

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an Euch, wel


warum soll das nicht funktionieren? Gerade an Teichen ziehen die Aale oft ganz nah am Ufer lang. Wir haben die schon 30cm vom Ufer entfernt gefangen, ich würde aber mit Knicklichtpose arbeiten.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nur der Schnureinzug...


Problem erkannt - Gefahr gebannt...
Ich würde es genau deshalb nicht machen.
Direkt unter der Rutenspitze natürlich gut machbar, aber wenn man etwas weiter raus will, eher nicht.. .


----------



## skyduck

Petri Minimax zu den Dickköpfen und Petri rutilus69 zu dem prächtigen Rotauge. So einen Prachtburschen hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder. Aber ich fange irgendwie immer nur Schuppis.     
Leider scheinen alle mehr oder weniger an den Schuppen lädiert zu sein. Weiß einer woran das liegt? Sind das wirklich Comoranbisse oder ist das ganz "normal"?

Der Schuppi war auf jeden Fall mit ein oder zwei cm Abstand der größte bis jetzt. Na ja wirklich viel gibt es nicht zu berichten. Zwei Ruten mit Breadpunch lagen vielleicht 1 m auseinander an der Erfolgsstelle. Gebissen hat es wie immer auf der Sphere   . Eine Zauberrute halt...

Da ich ziemlich früh da war und die Grundeln schon wie verrückt gebissen haben auf meine testweise eingesetzten Pinkies und Currymaden, habe ich den Nachmittag kurzweilig damit verbracht für einen ordentlichen Abendsnack zu sorgen.

Als es langsam zum Abend ging habe ich dann die Knicklichter ausgesteckt und um ca. 18:50 Uhr kam dann dieser schöne Bursche. Die Sphere hat den Drill wieder traumhaft gemeistert. Sobald es die Temperaturen endlich zulassen ohne den Kältetod zu sterben werde ich endlich mal länger bleiben an dieser Stelle. Bisher habe ich immer nach so einem schönen Fang eingepackt aber ich würde echt mal wissen was da wirklich gehen würde...

Da ich von dieser Rute mittlerweile einfach so total überzeugt und begeistert bin habe ich mir jetzt auch noch die Bomb Version  bestellt in 3m.. Na ja das war es mit den guten Vorsätzen.... Ich bin gespannt wann sie kommt und freue mich demnächst mit einen Doppelgespann anzusitzen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern der letzten Tage   
Ich war bisher nicht einmal am Wasser, meine Missus hatte es sich irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt unsere Küche auszutauschen  und wer musste wohl dafür ackern ? 
So hab ich die letzten 2 Wochenenden gewerkelt und aus einer gebraucht erworbenen Küche und ein paar Änderungen meiner Missus das Glück beschert:





Paar Kleinigkeiten noch, dann bin ich fertig, für die nächsten Jahre bitte 
Das tolle ist, ich darf da echt noch gefangene Fische Ausnehmen.....wenn ich vorsichtig bin


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Problem erkannt - Gefahr gebannt...
> Ich würde es genau deshalb nicht machen.
> Direkt unter der Rutenspitze natürlich gut machbar, aber wenn man etwas weiter raus will, eher nicht.. .


Das ist es halt. 2-3m raus. Laß ihn den Köder aufnehmen und kurz abziehen, bin ich schon auf 3-4m. Da sind die Chancen beidseitig schon auf Augenhöhe. Hätte ja sein können das jemand Erfahrungen hat, oder einen kennt der einen kennt. Finde die Idee trotzdem sehr reizend und verführerisch. Vielleicht auch wieder alles zu verkopft und einfach machen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri zum neuen Waidtool Tikey0815 !


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das ist es halt. 2-3m raus. Laß ihn den Köder aufnehmen und kurz abziehen, bin ich schon auf 3-4m. Da sind die Chancen beidseitig schon auf Augenhöhe. Hätte ja sein können das jemand Erfahrungen hat, oder einen kennt der einen kennt. Finde die Idee trotzdem sehr reizend und verführerisch. Vielleicht auch wieder alles zu verkopft und einfach machen.


Ich glaub auch, warum nicht, auf Nahdistanz? Hit and hold geht auch mit ner Pin. Aber dann müsste auch ne entsprechend Straffe Rute zum Einsatz kommen. Ich sähe das Rpoblem eher darin, das man für gewöhnlich Schnurkaliber auf der Pin hat, die eher zart fürs Aalangeln sind. Du schriebst ja, Du möchtest nicht gross umbauen.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, warum nicht, auf Nahdistanz? Hit and hold geht auch mit ner Pin. Aber dann müsste auch ne entsprechend Straffe Rute zum Einsatz kommen. Ich sähe das Rpoblem eher darin, das man für gewöhnlich Schnurkaliber auf der Pin hat, die eher zart fürs Aalangeln sind. Du schriebst ja, Du möchtest nicht gross umbauen.


Naja, dachte so an eine 25er Stroft, für Karpfen und Aal. Beim Aal eben nur das Vorfach auf 30/35 erhöhen zwecks Einwickeln. Die 25er packt auch die Sheffield samt Karpfen u Co. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## rhinefisher

Einfach ne 35er an die vorhandene Schnur anknüpfen und 20m aufwickeln - genug Kapazität hat so eine Pin ja.


----------



## kuttenkarl

wir angeln mit unberingten Stippen im Nahbereich. 20er geflochtene als Hauptschnur und 40er Mono als Vorfach. Wenn das funktioniert warum soll das mit einer Pin also nicht funktionieren.


----------



## rustaweli

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> wir angeln mit unberingten Stippen im Nahbereich. 20er geflochtene als Hauptschnur und 40er Mono als Vorfach. Wenn das funktioniert warum soll das mit einer Pin also nicht funktionieren.


Im Ernst? Mit ganz normalen Stippen?


----------



## Jason

Na dann noch mal ein dickes Petri an Minimax und rutilus69 . Ihr habt den kalten Wind getrotzt. Meine Frau hatte heute die merkwürdige Idee, mich zum spazieren durch einen Park zu jagen. Hab gefroren wie ein Schneider, glaub ich werde alt. Egal, es soll wärmer werden und da freu ich mich drauf. Will mal hoffen, dass die Maden die Woche noch überleben, ansonsten geht es mit Caster kommenden Sonntag an den Teichen. Will meine ersten Fische des Jahres fangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Als es langsam zum Abend ging habe ich dann die Knicklichter ausgesteckt und um ca. 18:50 Uhr kam dann dieser schöne Bursche. Die Sphere hat den Drill wieder traumhaft gemeistert.


Petri zu dem tollen Schuppi, lieber Skysphere!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Mit ganz normalen Stippen?


Wenn man Karpfen damit fangen kann, warum dann nicht auch Aale..?


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Einfach ne 35er an die vorhandene Schnur anknüpfen und 20m aufwickeln - genug Kapazität hat so eine Pin ja.


Das ist die beste Lösung. Dann kann man sogar durchgebunden Fischen, kann nur von Vorteil sein bei Aal.


----------



## Jason

Ach, den skyduck hab ich vergessen, Sorry, Petri Heil, mein Guter. Am Sonntag zeig ich euch auch einen Karpfen. Noch größer, wie der von el Potto. .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Am Sonntag zeig ich euch auch einen Karpfen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wie jetzt, hast Du Dir auch ne Sphere bestellt?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, hast Du Dir auch ne Sphere bestellt?


Haha, ich versuche es ohne der magischen Rute. Wirst schon sehen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Haha, ich versuche es ohne der magischen Rute. Wirst schon sehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Scheint ein wenig groß kotzig, aber ich bin guter Dinge. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

rustaweli schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Mit ganz normalen Stippen?


Bei uns sind neben 2 Ruten auch eine Stippe erlaubt. Irgendwer hat mal heraus gefunden, das Nachts die dicken Rotaugen auf Tauwurm beißen . Aale sind dabei der Beifang. Ich habe für meine Frau und mir extra 2 Stippen umgebaut. Endkappen mit einer Öse und einer Scheibe versehen. In die Öse wird ein Expandergummi eingehängt und am Rutenhalter befestigt. Der Rutenhalter ist von Jenzi und hat hinten einen Klappmechanismus, der das hintere Ende der Rute umschließt. Wenn ein Fisch die Rute ins Wasser ziehen will, rutscht die Scheibe gegen den Halter und kann nicht weiter. Dient zur Sicherung der Rute wenn man mal nicht aufpaßt. Die Stippen sind 5m und 6m lang.


----------



## skyduck

Jason schrieb:


> Ach, den skyduck hab ich vergessen, Sorry, Petri Heil, mein Guter. Am Sonntag zeig ich euch auch einen Karpfen. Noch größer, wie der von el Potto. .
> 
> Gruß Jason


Es sei dir mehr als gegönnt. Fester Glauben an die Umsetzung hat noch nie geschadet und ist die beste Motivation.


----------



## phirania

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Petri allen glücklichen Fängern der letzten Tage
> Ich war bisher nicht einmal am Wasser, meine Missus hatte es sich irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt unsere Küche auszutauschen  und wer musste wohl dafür ackern ?
> So hab ich die letzten 2 Wochenenden gewerkelt und aus einer gebraucht erworbenen Küche und ein paar Änderungen meiner Missus das Glück beschert:
> Anhang anzeigen 369345
> 
> 
> Paar Kleinigkeiten noch, dann bin ich fertig, für die nächsten Jahre bitte
> Das tolle ist, ich darf da echt noch gefangene Fische Ausnehmen.....wenn ich vorsichtig bin


Ja Ja Liebe geht doch durch den Magen...


----------



## phirania

Also für mich ist das Wetter zuzeit noch Körpeverletzung.....
Ich hoffe mal das es nächste Woche mal etwas wärmer wird.


----------



## MS aus G

So neue Woche, neues Glück!!!

Allen Fängern ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Es soll ja diese Woche wärmer werden! Naja so wirklich "warm" war das heute aber nicht, und so hatte ich auch keine große Hoffnung! Der "Eine" sollte es doch bitte werden!!!

Direkt vor der "Haustür" angefangen und was war das? Ganz fieser Wind von vorne! Das war einerseits extrem unangenehm und desweiteren trieb es die Pose immer wieder direkt an Land! Keine guten Voraussetzungen!!! So konnte ich auch in einer Stunde keinen einzigen Biss verzeichnen!!! Das Wasser war wohl von der Temperatur her etwas "wärmer" geworden, aber natürlich immer noch "arschkalt"!!! Ich erinnerte mich an das letzte Jahr!







Da sah es ja am gegenüberliegenden Ufer, so aus!!! Direkt die Brücke sollte dann auch mein Ziel werden! Zusammengepackt und den Fußmarsch in Angriff genommen! Ich wollte ja schon mal von der Brücke aus schauen, ob das wieder so ausschaut! Gerade die Wasserlinie noch auf der hiesigen Seite der Brücke erreicht, da konnte ich Ringe an der Oberfläche der ersten Buhne vernehmen, Fisch(?), oder doch nicht? Kurz etwas intensiver geschaut und es waren wirklich Fische, die dort sprangen!!! Also wieder kehrt marsch! Das wollte ich dann doch mal ausprobieren!

Es sollte sich als völlig richtig erweisen! Auf dieser Weserseite konnte ich das Phänomen aber noch nicht ausmachen, aber diesmal war es so!!!

Ich hatte die Rute so eben ausgefahren noch gar nicht angefüttert, kam schon der erste Biss! Leider ohne Erfolg! Nach dem Anfüttern und dem richtigen Einstellen der Tiefe, ging es Schlag auf Schlag!!! 





Einige wirklich schöne Rotaugen kamen zum Vorschein, teils mit ordentlich "Kampfspuren". Keine Ahnung wovon!

Dazwischen gab es eine Hasel, leider ohne Bild, dann einen, an der Oberfläche verlorenen, leider in der Weser bei mir selten gewordenen Brassen und






eine ordentlich Zährte! 





Und noch eine kleinere Zährte! Auch






eine seltene Brasse blieb noch hängen! Insgesamt etwa 20 Fische, wovon keiner unter 25cm war, das größte Rotauge so grob 36cm!!! Da die Buhne ja die erste vor der Brücke ist und ich vom letzten Jahr bemerkte, das es in den anderen Buhnen nicht so läuft und ich in der 5. begonnen hatte, bin ich dann nochmal in die Buhne darüber, von Andal, beim Treffen!!!

Und wie zu erwarten, gab es dort "nur" 2 Bisse, aber was für welche!!!











Das erste mit 41cm ein wahrer Brocken, das 2. mit 34cm auch sehr schön!!! Etwa 20min tat sich dann nix mehr und ich bekam leider Besuch!!!






Ist vom Bild leider sehr schlecht aber ich hoffe mal da ist nix schlimmeres passiert! Danach habe ich dann auch aufgehört!

Ich konnte mir das letztes Jahr schon nicht erklären, aber die Fische scheinen sich dort zu "verabreden"! Diesmal auf dieser Weserseite und auch in besseren bis sehr guten Größen!!! 

Das war natürlich, für diese Jahreszeit und der vorherigen sehr niedrigen Temperaturen eine Sternstunde an der Weser!!!

Allen, die sich nicht vom doch noch sehr kalten Wind abschrecken lassen ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

Bravo, MS aus G , 
danke für den bunten Fischreigen den Du uns ausbreitest! Der dichte Schwarm auf dem ersten Bild, 
ich kann den Massstab nicht gut erkennen- sind das FIschlis im Liebesrausch oder Brutfisch? Tolle Aufnahme,
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Wahnsinn MS aus G !   
Dickes Petri und danke für Bericht, Bilder und die Motivation!


----------



## kuttenkarl

phirania schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das Wetter zuzeit noch Körpeverletzung....


genauso sehe ich das auch.


----------



## MS aus G

Danke Euch!

Das Bild ist vom 25. März des letzten Jahres! Deshalb glaube ich nicht, das es schon "Liebesrausch" war! Reiner Brutfisch war es auch nicht vereinzelt etwas Bessere darunter, ansonsten so 20-25cm im Schnitt!!! Hatte ich letztes Jahr aber auch gepostet!?! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## rustaweli

Nach Mario's Rekordstrecke, hier noch eine aktuelle Meldung. 
Neuer Dickkopfrekord.  




__





						The largest chub ever caught on the float!
					






					www.anglingtimes.co.uk


----------



## MS aus G

MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke an alle und genauso dicke Petris zurück!!!
> 
> Neuer Tag neues Glück!!!
> 
> Heute wollte ich es nochmal vor der Haustüre probieren, aber leider war es wieder nix! Nach einer halben Stunde wieder zusammengepackt und zur Stelle von gestern! Auf dem Weg über die Brücke fielen mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341375
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe mal es gibt guten Nachwuchs für die nächsten Jahre!!! Das hatte ich in der Form auch noch nicht gesehen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341376
> 
> 
> Da brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern, warum andernorts nichts beißen mag!!!
> 
> Naja nochmal an der gestrigen 0-Buhne angefangen aber auch hier gab es leider, wie zu erwarten, nix, gar nix! Also doch wieder in die Buhne von gestern!
> 
> Wieder das übliche Anfüttern und los ging es. Mein Gott war der Wind heute eklig! Noch nichtmals sehr kalt, aber so böig, das er mich so manches mal an die physische Grenze des Posenangelns brachte! An Führung war nicht wirklich zu denken, so gingen die ersten Bisse, die auch etwas länger dauerten voll ins Leere, teilweise konnte ich noch nicht mal erkennen, das es ein Biss war! Ätzend!!! Fische gab es dann doch irgendwann! Angefangen mit einer Handvoll Ükel.
> Anhang anzeigen 341379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einigen schönen Rotaugen.
> Anhang anzeigen 341378
> 
> 
> Haseln.
> Anhang anzeigen 341380
> 
> 
> Und auch Döbel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341381
> 
> 
> Alles in allem natürlich eine schöne Auswahl an Weserfischis, wenn auch die Größe noch ausbaufähig ist, aber ich glaube einige haben jetzt anderes im Sinn als fressen!?!
> 
> Warte die Tage jetzt erstmal ab und starte wohl in der nächsten Woche neue Versuche! Mal sehen, wie lange das noch geht an der Brücke!!!
> 
> Allen ein schönes WE mit hoffentlich viel Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Das war der Bericht dazu!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Das war der Bericht dazu!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Ah, jetzt versteh ich, vielen Dank


----------



## rhinefisher

Erstmal ein ganz dickes Petri Mario - tolle Strecke!
Der Schwarm sieht für mich nach laichenden Ukelei aus, aber dafür sind die Fische wohl zu groß.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

MS aus G schrieb:


> So neue Woche, neues Glück!!!
> 
> Allen Fängern ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Es soll ja diese Woche wärmer werden! Naja so wirklich "warm" war das heute aber nicht, und so hatte ich auch keine große Hoffnung! Der "Eine" sollte es doch bitte werden!!!
> 
> Direkt vor der "Haustür" angefangen und was war das? Ganz fieser Wind von vorne! Das war einerseits extrem unangenehm und desweiteren trieb es die Pose immer wieder direkt an Land! Keine guten Voraussetzungen!!! So konnte ich auch in einer Stunde keinen einzigen Biss verzeichnen!!! Das Wasser war wohl von der Temperatur her etwas "wärmer" geworden, aber natürlich immer noch "arschkalt"!!! Ich erinnerte mich an das letzte Jahr!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369417
> 
> 
> Da sah es ja am gegenüberliegenden Ufer, so aus!!! Direkt die Brücke sollte dann auch mein Ziel werden! Zusammengepackt und den Fußmarsch in Angriff genommen! Ich wollte ja schon mal von der Brücke aus schauen, ob das wieder so ausschaut! Gerade die Wasserlinie noch auf der hiesigen Seite der Brücke erreicht, da konnte ich Ringe an der Oberfläche der ersten Buhne vernehmen, Fisch(?), oder doch nicht? Kurz etwas intensiver geschaut und es waren wirklich Fische, die dort sprangen!!! Also wieder kehrt marsch! Das wollte ich dann doch mal ausprobieren!
> 
> Es sollte sich als völlig richtig erweisen! Auf dieser Weserseite konnte ich das Phänomen aber noch nicht ausmachen, aber diesmal war es so!!!
> 
> Ich hatte die Rute so eben ausgefahren noch gar nicht angefüttert, kam schon der erste Biss! Leider ohne Erfolg! Nach dem Anfüttern und dem richtigen Einstellen der Tiefe, ging es Schlag auf Schlag!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369419
> Anhang anzeigen 369423
> 
> 
> Einige wirklich schöne Rotaugen kamen zum Vorschein, teils mit ordentlich "Kampfspuren". Keine Ahnung wovon!
> 
> Dazwischen gab es eine Hasel, leider ohne Bild, dann einen, an der Oberfläche verlorenen, leider in der Weser bei mir selten gewordenen Brassen und
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369424
> 
> 
> eine ordentlich Zährte!
> Anhang anzeigen 369425
> 
> 
> Und noch eine kleinere Zährte! Auch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369426
> 
> 
> eine seltene Brasse blieb noch hängen! Insgesamt etwa 20 Fische, wovon keiner unter 25cm war, das größte Rotauge so grob 36cm!!! Da die Buhne ja die erste vor der Brücke ist und ich vom letzten Jahr bemerkte, das es in den anderen Buhnen nicht so läuft und ich in der 5. begonnen hatte, bin ich dann nochmal in die Buhne darüber, von Andal, beim Treffen!!!
> 
> Und wie zu erwarten, gab es dort "nur" 2 Bisse, aber was für welche!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369428
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369429
> 
> 
> Das erste mit 41cm ein wahrer Brocken, das 2. mit 34cm auch sehr schön!!! Etwa 20min tat sich dann nix mehr und ich bekam leider Besuch!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369430
> 
> 
> Ist vom Bild leider sehr schlecht aber ich hoffe mal da ist nix schlimmeres passiert! Danach habe ich dann auch aufgehört!
> 
> Ich konnte mir das letztes Jahr schon nicht erklären, aber die Fische scheinen sich dort zu "verabreden"! Diesmal auf dieser Weserseite und auch in besseren bis sehr guten Größen!!!
> 
> Das war natürlich, für diese Jahreszeit und der vorherigen sehr niedrigen Temperaturen eine Sternstunde an der Weser!!!
> 
> Allen, die sich nicht vom doch noch sehr kalten Wind abschrecken lassen ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




SuperMario!
Petri Heil zu der tollen Strecke.

Ich fahre nachher auch mal ans Flüsschen und gucke ob ich da schon irgendwo rankomme.
Die Wege sind noch sehr aufgeweicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> SuperMario!
> Petri Heil zu der tollen Strecke.
> 
> Ich fahre nachher auch mal ans Flüsschen und gucke ob ich da schon irgendwo rankomme.
> Die Wege sind noch sehr aufgeweicht.


Na dann viel Erfolg und Spaß! 
Hier soll es ab morgen deutlich besser werden. Endlich! Mein Plan steht ja zwecks Aal und Friedfisch. UL pausiert erst einmal auf Grund von Besatz. Da haben die Gepunkteten verordnete Ruhe zwecks Gewässergewöhnung. Und dann geht ja auch schon bald die Challenge los. 
Paß auf das Du nicht stecken bleibst. Ist mir vor kurzem fast am Garten passiert.


----------



## Finke20

Ein dickes Petri in die Rund und ein extra Petri an MS aus G für seinen Erfolg.  

Solche Schwarmbildung kann man bei uns an der Peene, in den Wintermonaten auch hin und wieder beobachten. In diesen Schwärmen sind alle möglichen Weißfischarten vertreten. Meiner Meinung nach und auch aus Beobachtungen, dient sie dem Schutz vor Fressfeinen und  soll vor der Strömung im Fluss, also mit der eigenen Kraft aushalten, nach dem Motto als Gruppe sind wir stärker. Nur angeln ist schwierig, ich habe in diesem Winter meine Montagen direkt durch solche Schwärme treiben lassen und du kannst sehen wie die Fische auseinander gehen und der Köder treibt einfach so durch.  



rustaweli schrieb:


> Paß auf das Du nicht stecken bleibst. Ist mir vor kurzem fast am Garten passiert.


Rustaweli im Garten ist es ja nicht so schlimm, da wirst du gefunden.
Doch unser Prof. treibt sich ja in Ecken rum, wo in 10 Jahren keiner vorbei kommt .


----------



## rustaweli

Nun denn, zur Not hat er ja noch 2 gesunde Beine um zum nächsten Ort zu laufen. Auf die Idee wird er wohl hoffentlich kommen und nicht versuchen sich bis zum Nimmerleinstag von Fisch, Getier und Flusswasser zu ernähren. Wir werden es spätestens dann wissen, wenn statt "Prof" eben "Robinson Tinca" bei seinen Kommentaren steht.


----------



## rustaweli

Sodele, Euer Fachwissen mag angezapft werden.
Pickern, Legern... Durch meine Drillerfahrungen in letzter Zeit, habe ich großes Vertrauen in feinste Schnüre am passenden Gerät gefasst. Nur im Bezug auf Pickern mache ich mir leicht Sorgen wegen auf der seidenen Schnur laufenden Dingen wie Tungsten Bulletts, Perlen, Gummis etc. Nun schwebt mir eine Art Seitenarm vom Spinnen vor. Sozusagen ein friedliches Kick Back Rig für das Pickern. Sollte doch gehen, oder? Oder seht Ihr den "Knoten" als Schwachstelle bei 12er, 14er Schnüren? Ich weiß, Versuch macht klug, frage Euch aber trotzdem gern vorab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Doch unser Prof. treibt sich ja in Ecken rum, wo in 10 Jahren keiner vorbei kommt .




Genau da war ich auch.

Bei nur 4 Grad heute morgen und böigem Wind war es ganz anders als erhofft.
Aber wenn ich schonmal da war hab ich antrülich auch geangelt.
Bilder kommen gleich.
Muss ans Handy.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> nicht versuchen sich bis zum Nimmerleinstag von Fisch, Getier und Flusswasser zu ernähren.



Das würde ich glatt machen wenn das Auto nicht mehr will.
Am Wasser und in der Natur fühle ich mich mehr "zu Hause" als in der Stadt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also eigentlich wollte ich heute paar Plötzen stippen mit der Bolo aber böige kalte Wind vermieste mir das.
Also hab ich light gefeedert mit meiner neuen Greys.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So sah der Spot in einer Windpause aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Plötzen hatten so gar kein Appetit bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Also hab ich nen größeren Haken und ne dicke Flocke angebaut.
Die Döbel waren vorsichtig aber wenigstens ist auf sie immer Verlass.
Acht Stück (glaub ich)ließen sich überreden und zu guter Letzt dann doch noch Plötz.















Der größte Döbel heute hatte 53cm.


----------



## rustaweli

Na Prof,wieder ein wenig übertrieben?   
Herzliches Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eigentlich nicht.
Manchmal konnte ich sogar faul die Hände in die Taschen stecken zwischen den Bissen.


----------



## DUSpinner

MS aus G schrieb:


> Das war der Bericht dazu!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Petri Mario. Schöne Fische die Du aus "Deinen Buhnen" gezaubert hast. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal nach den Reiselockerungen mit meinem Womo zu einem gemeinsamen Angeln anne Weser zu fahren. Als Neurentner hätte ich hierzu auch die erforderliche Freizeit.
Gruß
Olaf


----------



## skyduck

Dickes Petri Professor Tinca . Was für eine schöne Strecke. Ich beneide dich um diese tollen Gewässer. Petri natürlich auch  an MS aus G für seine schönen Fänge. Auch an alle anderen aktiven Jungs.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, Euer Fachwissen mag angezapft werden.
> Pickern, Legern... Durch meine Drillerfahrungen in letzter Zeit, habe ich großes Vertrauen in feinste Schnüre am passenden Gerät gefasst. Nur im Bezug auf Pickern mache ich mir leicht Sorgen wegen auf der seidenen Schnur laufenden Dingen wie Tungsten Bulletts, Perlen, Gummis etc. Nun schwebt mir eine Art Seitenarm vom Spinnen vor. Sozusagen ein friedliches Kick Back Rig für das Pickern. Sollte doch gehen, oder? Oder seht Ihr den "Knoten" als Schwachstelle bei 12er, 14er Schnüren? Ich weiß, Versuch macht klug, frage Euch aber trotzdem gern vorab.


Also aus meiner nicht maßgeblichen Sicht ist ein Knoten immer eine Schwachstelle. Bei Murmeln bzw Perlen gucke ich, dass die Bohrung sauber und die Kanten rund sind.  Ansonsten verliere ich Fische eher durch stümperhafte Knoten denn durch reissende Schnüre. Gutes Schrotblei (Anchor, Dinsmores - das Zebco bleifrei scheidet völlig aus) beschädigt auch feine Schnur nicht- ggf ein Posengummi auf die Schnur ziehen  und darüber das Blei abklemmen. Seitenarm ist auch gut (siehe das Pickerrig von öff öff oder 95% von geomas  Montagen iirc), ich persönlich kann auch Bleiolive mit zwei stoppern, durchgebunden empfehlen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, Euer Fachwissen mag angezapft werden.
> Pickern, Legern... Durch meine Drillerfahrungen in letzter Zeit, habe ich großes Vertrauen in feinste Schnüre am passenden Gerät gefasst. Nur im Bezug auf Pickern mache ich mir leicht Sorgen wegen auf der seidenen Schnur laufenden Dingen wie Tungsten Bulletts, Perlen, Gummis etc. Nun schwebt mir eine Art Seitenarm vom Spinnen vor. Sozusagen ein friedliches Kick Back Rig für das Pickern. Sollte doch gehen, oder? Oder seht Ihr den "Knoten" als Schwachstelle bei 12er, 14er Schnüren? Ich weiß, Versuch macht klug, frage Euch aber trotzdem gern vorab.



"Keep it simple" beim Winkelpickern. Fixed oder durchlaufender Paternoster, leichte Bleischrote, fertig ab. Meine Perlen hatten bisher keine Schäden an den mitunter dünnen 0.14mm Schnüren verursacht. Ein gut gebundener Knoten ist auch keine Schwachstelle, ich empfehle einen Clinch. Für Rotaugen/Brassen sind solche Setups ideal, bei Satzkarpfen/Schleien eher auf eine 0.16mm/0.18mm Hauptschnur und 0.14mm Vorfach erhöhen. Bleie dann etwas schwerer wählen, um die 5g, wegen Wurfweite. (darum wird beim Winkelpickern recht fein geangelt, weil die leichten Schrote sich an dicker Schnur nicht weit werfen lassen)


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Jungs!


----------



## rustaweli

Bin beim Schmökern über diesen Artikel gestossen und etwas verwirrt. 
https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjo...istories/greatest-angling-writers/chris-yates 

Die Ikone der Entschleunigung jetzt reiner Bassangler? Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? 
Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Ikone der Entschleunigung jetzt reiner Bassangler? Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
> Weiß da jemand mehr?


Wie kommst Du drauf? Scheint mir ein ganz normaler Yates-Verherrlichungs-Artikel zu sein. Die amerikanischen Angelautoren werden nur im ersten Absatz erwähnt.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du drauf? Scheint mir ein ganz normaler Yates-Verherrlichungs-Artikel zu sein. Die amerikanischen Angelautoren werden nur im ersten Absatz erwähnt.


Im Artikel steht das er sich in letzter Zeit wieder auf das Meeres,- und Bassfischen konzentriert, wie schon als Kind. Hab dann nach dem 08 erschienen Buch geschaut, Out of Sea. Da, sowie auf anderen Seiten feiern ihn die Bass, u Meeresangler für seine Rückkehr und fragen warum er solang weg war, sie wären ja ne Familie. 

So, Yates Ausflüge hin oder her, ich werde gleich eine UL beim Pickern testen. Jedoch mit etwas stärkerer Rolle, zum Anfang. 14er Stroft, durchgebunden. Stopper, dahinter ein Bulletts Tungsten. So ist die Vorfach Länge variabel. 
Maden schnell geholt. 





Hab diese zum ersten Mal und bin begeistert. Eigentlich kein Sieben mehr da fast pur, klasse! 




Kann ich so nur empfehlen. Gleich geht es los. Werde testen und berichten. 
Grüßle


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli ich versteh den (scheinbaren) Widerspruch nicht...? Viel Erfolg hol was raus


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> rustaweli ich versteh den (scheinbaren) Widerspruch nicht...? Viel Erfolg hol was raus


Welchen? Stehe auf der Leitung grad.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli oha stimmt, hatte ich überlesen. Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir viel Spass und Erfolg am Wasser.
Bei mir läufts zäh heut


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> rustaweli oha stimmt, hatte ich überlesen. Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir viel Spass und Erfolg am Wasser.
> Bei mir läufts zäh heut


Danke! Bist auch draussen? Dann Dir ebenso viel Spaß und natürlich auch Erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> *Die Ikone der Entschleunigung jetzt reiner Bassangler*? Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
> Weiß da jemand mehr?


Den meinte ich


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Den meinte ich


Achso, jetzt...  
Kann ihn mir halt schwer mit Caste und Baitcaster auf einem Bassboot vorstellen. Denke nicht das er da mit Pin und Split Cane aufläuft. Daher meine Verwunderung.

Bei mir bisher absolut null. Kein Zupfen, keine Grundeln, keine Rotaugen,...
Habe mich für den Hafen entschieden, hoffe ich liege damit nicht falsch. Noch ist Zeit.


----------



## Kochtopf

rustaweli schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt...
> Kann ihn mir halt schwer mit Caste und Baitcaster auf einem Bassboot vorstellen. Denke nicht das er da mit Pin und Split Cane aufläuft. Daher meine Verwunderung.
> 
> Bei mir bisher absolut null. Kein Zupfen, keine Grundeln, keine Rotaugen,...
> Habe mich für den Hafen entschieden, hoffe ich liege damit nicht falsch. Noch ist Zeit.
> Anhang anzeigen 369547


Behold!









						Chris Yates Talks Bass
					

Keeping the blog updating on a regular basis is sometimes not the easiest of tasks. When perch fishing the other day it occurred to me that as well as videos, audio blogs may prove interesting and …



					www.ukbass.com


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt...
> Kann ihn mir halt schwer mit Caste und Baitcaster auf einem Bassboot vorstellen. Denke nicht das er da mit Pin und Split Cane aufläuft. Daher meine Verwunderung.
> 
> Bei mir bisher absolut null. Kein Zupfen, keine Grundeln, keine Rotaugen,...
> Habe mich für den Hafen entschieden, hoffe ich liege damit nicht falsch. Noch ist Zeit.
> Anhang anzeigen 369547




Tolles Wetter bei dir, rusty.
Viel Erfolg!
Ich hab heute mein Auto repariert. Nun kann es bald wieder losgehen.


----------



## prinzbitburg112

Boah...da platzt man ja vor Neid. 
Petri zu den Fängen.
Ich hoffe dass mein Auto schnell wieder fit ist, denn ich bin sowas von chronisch unterfischt, das kann sich keiner vorstellen.


----------



## Kochtopf

prinzbitburg112 schrieb:


> Boah...da platzt man ja vor Neid.
> Petri zu den Fängen.
> Ich hoffe dass mein Auto schnell wieder fit ist, denn ich bin sowas von chronisch unterfischt, das kann sich keiner vorstellen.


Doch ich kann;(


----------



## rustaweli

So, mit diesem Bild urbaner Industrieromantik packe ich dann sogleich als tapferes Schneiderlein meine 7 Sachen.


----------



## nostradamus

und was gefangen? 
War heute morgen auch mal am Teich und habe nur die aktivätetn beobachtet und konnte leider keine aktivität erkennen....


----------



## phirania

So Wetter wird ja bald..
Der See Erwacht.
Und ich werd heiß.


----------



## Minimax

nostradamus schrieb:


> und was gefangen?
> War heute morgen auch mal am Teich und habe nur die aktivätetn beobachtet und konnte leider keine aktivität erkennen....


So richtig in Berichtslaune bin ich nicht, ich hab am Wasser viel an Andal denken müssen. Hat sich aber nicht falsch angefühlt am Wasser zu sein.
Man merkt jetzt, das das Flüsschen umschaltet, und viel Leben im Fluss und am Ufer war zu sehen und zu hören. Irgendwie tröstlich, und als die Sonne sank war es ein richtig schöner Moment.
Fürs Protokoll, 7 FIsche gabs, nicht einer davon an den 40, aber keiner unter 30. Und eine Güster. Dafür braucht ich 5 Stunden und 4 Stellen. Schönes Wetter, kein WInd. Zum Vergleich: Am Stürmischen Wechselhaften Sonntag hatt ich ne Sternstunde, in etwas über zwei Stunden die gleiche Anzahl Johnnies wie heute von nur einer Stelle.


----------



## rustaweli

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Behold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Yates Talks Bass
> 
> 
> Keeping the blog updating on a regular basis is sometimes not the easiest of tasks. When perch fishing the other day it occurred to me that as well as videos, audio blogs may prove interesting and …
> 
> 
> 
> www.ukbass.com


Danke!
Hätte sonst mein "Weltbild" zerstört.
Schieberollenhalter, Kapselrolle, soweit wie möglich old school. Hab ihn schon mit Pol Ray Ben, BC, Cap und Anti Sonnenshirt samt Gesichtsschutz auf nem fetten Bass Boat gesehen. In Vorbereitung auf WPC, YPC und amerikanische Bass Meisterschaften.  
Also ähnlich mir wenn ich in meinem Alter wieder meine 5 Minuten habe und peinlich cool wirken möchte.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> So richtig in Berichtslaune bin ich nicht, ich hab am Wasser viel an Andal denken müssen. Hat sich aber nicht falsch angefühlt am Wasser zu sein.
> Man merkt jetzt, das das Flüsschen umschaltet, und viel Leben im Fluss und am Ufer war zu sehen und zu hören. Irgendwie tröstlich, und als die Sonne sank war es ein richtig schöner Moment.
> Fürs Protokoll, 7 FIsche gabs, nicht einer davon an den 40, aber keiner unter 30. Und eine Güster. Dafür braucht ich 5 Stunden und 4 Stellen. Schönes Wetter, kein WInd. Zum Vergleich: Am Stürmischen Wechselhaften Sonntag hatt ich ne Sternstunde, in etwas über zwei Stunden die gleiche Anzahl Johnnies wie heute von nur einer Stelle.


Petri Minimax !
Ja, unser Andal... Ich denke vielen, auch mir geht, es so. Man überlegt vor jedem Post, hadert mit dem Gewissen. Am Wasser kommt er in Form von Gedanken vorbei, kurz schweift man ab über ihn, den Ükel, die Kurzlebigkeit, heute ist Dir etwas wichtig und innerhalb, nun ja... Auch daheim spielt er gerade eine Rolle. Auch meine anglerisch nicht arg interessierte Liebste kennt ihn nun von Worten und Bild. Auch wenn es "nur" ein Forenfreund für mich war und ist, ein Ükelbruder eben, so bedeutet er und auch Ihr mir eben was. Auch meiner Liebsten erklärte ich es anhand des Beispiels von damaligen Brieffreundschaften, nur eben heutzutage im Internet. Kein Vergleich zu FB, Instagram und Co. Das geht tiefer, auch wenn meist visuell. Aber wir müssen weiter machen, hätte unser lieber Andal auch. Dank meines Glaubens ist er für mich eh nicht weg, nur woanders, wo auch immer. Wichtig ist daß er immer ein Teil von uns bleibt, vorgestern, heute, morgen. Etwas von ihm bleibt da und wird immer da sein.
Das Rad dreht sich weiter, aber unser Andal sitzt ab und an mit drauf und möchte dies auch so.
... Ach Mensch...
Nochmals - ganz dickes Petri Minimax !


----------



## rhinefisher

Für mich gabs heute das übliche Liedgut....
Dabei hatte ich einen sehr sehr guten Kombiköder aus Maden und chinesichen Pellets aus der Stippruten Beilage - ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, wieso die Barben eine solche Köstlichkeit verschmähen.
Ok - die riechen etwas sonderbar, aber die maden waren doch frisch...
Wenigstens war es schön gemütlich in meiner neuen Hängematte.








						Kronenburg Nylon Hängematte 275 x 140 cm, 595 Gramm leicht, bis 300 kg hellgrün/ grün kaufen bei Hood.de
					

Ultraleichte Nylon Hängematte 100 % Nylon - nur 595 Gramm Liegefläche: ca. 275 x 140 cm ink. 2 Befestigungsseilen mit je 3 Meter Länge Packmaß: 18 x 11 x 10 cm Belastbarkeit bis 300 kg Waschbar bis 30 ° Farbe: hellgrün grün Lieferumfang: Nylon Hängematte hellgrün grün Verpackung: Die Ware ist sicher




					www.hood.de


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für mich gabs heute das übliche Liedgut....
> Dabei hatte ich einen sehr sehr guten Kombiköder aus Maden und chinesichen Pellets aus der Stippruten Beilage - ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, wieso die Barben eine solche Köstlichkeit verschmähen.
> Ok - die riechen etwas sonderbar, aber die maden waren doch frisch...
> Wenigstens war es schön gemütlich in meiner neuen Hängematte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kronenburg Nylon Hängematte 275 x 140 cm, 595 Gramm leicht, bis 300 kg hellgrün/ grün kaufen bei Hood.de
> 
> 
> Ultraleichte Nylon Hängematte 100 % Nylon - nur 595 Gramm Liegefläche: ca. 275 x 140 cm ink. 2 Befestigungsseilen mit je 3 Meter Länge Packmaß: 18 x 11 x 10 cm Belastbarkeit bis 300 kg Waschbar bis 30 ° Farbe: hellgrün grün Lieferumfang: Nylon Hängematte hellgrün grün Verpackung: Die Ware ist sicher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hood.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369574
> Anhang anzeigen 369573
> Anhang anzeigen 369575
> Anhang anzeigen 369576


Der Rhein meint es nicht gut mit dir. Schon mal über einen Gewässerwechsel nachgedacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Nix da - der Rhein schärft meine Nixfang Skills....
Mach dich frei von Angst und Hoffnung...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nix da - der Rhein schärft meine Nixfang Skills....
> Mach dich frei von Angst und Hoffnung...


Also der rhinefisher ohne rhine... ich weiss nicht. Er hat sich ja nicht irgendwofisher oder randomfisher genannt. Nobleß oblidsch.


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für mich gabs heute das übliche Liedgut....
> Dabei hatte ich einen sehr sehr guten Kombiköder aus Maden und chinesichen Pellets aus der Stippruten Beilage - ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, wieso die Barben eine solche Köstlichkeit verschmähen.
> Ok - die riechen etwas sonderbar, aber die maden waren doch frisch...
> Wenigstens war es schön gemütlich in meiner neuen Hängematte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kronenburg Nylon Hängematte 275 x 140 cm, 595 Gramm leicht, bis 300 kg hellgrün/ grün kaufen bei Hood.de
> 
> 
> Ultraleichte Nylon Hängematte 100 % Nylon - nur 595 Gramm Liegefläche: ca. 275 x 140 cm ink. 2 Befestigungsseilen mit je 3 Meter Länge Packmaß: 18 x 11 x 10 cm Belastbarkeit bis 300 kg Waschbar bis 30 ° Farbe: hellgrün grün Lieferumfang: Nylon Hängematte hellgrün grün Verpackung: Die Ware ist sicher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hood.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369574
> Anhang anzeigen 369573
> Anhang anzeigen 369575
> Anhang anzeigen 369576


Also  so mit Hängematte würde ich mich bei jedem Biss beim Versuch schnell rauszuholen strangulieren oder einfach auf den Boden klatschen.

Ich habe ja einmal am Rhein gespielt (bei Bornheim iirc) - die schiere Größe, die krasse Strömung und das herumlungernde Proletenpack (Parkplatznah angeln ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert) machen aus ihm ein außergewöhnliches, aber auch ein schwer erfolgreich zu beangelndes Gewässer. Ich bin froh über die Erfahrung, aber muss sie in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht wiederholen


----------



## rhinefisher

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also so mit Hängematte würde ich mich bei jedem Biss beim Versuch schnell rauszuholen strangulieren oder einfach auf den Boden klatschen.



Der Trick ist ja gerade KEINE Bisse zu bekommen - dann kann auch nix passieren.
Tatsächlich habe ich mich beim Aufhängen der Hängematte, dermaßen auf die Nase gelegt, dass ich mich fast aufgespießt hätte.
Das war wirklich richtig gefährlich....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gefährlich die Dinger!
Hängematten sind inzwischen Todesursache Nummer 2 in Deutschland, gleich nach "Sturz von der Kokospalme".


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gefährlich die Dinger!
> Hängematte sind inzwischen Todesursache Nummer 2 in Deutschland, gleich nach Sturz von der Kokospalme.


Auf Platz 3 ist ausrutschen auf einer Bananenschale ^^


----------



## nostradamus

Sagt mir bitte nicht, daß ihr noch nie von einer Palme gefallen seid!


----------



## Racklinger

nostradamus schrieb:


> Sagt mir bitte nicht, daß ihr noch nie von einer Palme gefallen seid!


Man kann nur runterfallen, wenn man raufklettert


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Schon mal über einen Gewässerwechsel nachgedacht.



Tatsächlich habe ich das ernsthafte Angeln im Rhein schon Ende der 90er aufgegeben und mich auf andere Gewässer konzentriert.
Nach dem massiven Einfall des Kormorans wars halt vorbei mit dem guten Fischbestand...
Dank des blöden Virus fällt das Alles aber weitstgehend flach, weil in Holland, und ich bin gerade mehr oder weniger auf den Rhein beschränkt.
Spaß macht es aber trotzdem, denn landschaftlich ist es am Rhein ja ganz nett, ich kann den Hund ohne Leine laufen lassen und Lagerfeuer sind auch möglich.
Im Rhein zu Angeln ist eigentlich ziehmlich witzlos und ich mache das wirklich nur damit ich das Angeln nicht ganz verlerne... 
Ausserdem habe ich auch keine Lust, jedesmal 200km zu fahren, wenn ich mal nen Döbel fangen möchte.
Es gab Zeiten, da bin ich an einem verlängerten Wochenende 2000km für ein paar Fische gefahren, aber mit zunehmendem Alter verliere ich den Drang zum Fang immer mehr und werde zusehends bequemer.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich in rhinecamper umbenennen...
Da meine Frau heute unbedingt stippen will, fahren wir jetzt mal an den Bach, grillen das vorgestern marinierte Filet und gönnen dem Hund etwas Bewegung.. .
Ist auch ohne Fisch ganz nett... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Mit mir und dem Rhein ist es ungefähr so....:








Ich fahr denn mal los.... .


----------



## prinzbitburg112

Minimax schrieb:


> So richtig in Berichtslaune bin ich nicht, ich hab am Wasser viel an Andal denken müssen. Hat sich aber nicht falsch angefühlt am Wasser zu sein.
> Man merkt jetzt, das das Flüsschen umschaltet, und viel Leben im Fluss und am Ufer war zu sehen und zu hören. Irgendwie tröstlich, und als die Sonne sank war es ein richtig schöner Moment.
> Fürs Protokoll, 7 FIsche gabs, nicht einer davon an den 40, aber keiner unter 30. Und eine Güster.


Ich weiß gar nicht, wie mein zukünftiges Angeln aussehen wird.
Eigentlich war Andal immer der Erste, der erfuhr, wie's gelaufen ist. 
Er kennt ja meine Gewässer und hat sie ja auch mit beangelt.
Aber nu...???


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit mir und dem Rhein ist es ungefähr so....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fahr denn mal los.... .


Wenn dei Zeit kommt, dann holt er di, der Watzmann... oder eben der Rhein!


----------



## Minimax

prinzbitburg112 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wie mein zukünftiges Angeln aussehen wird.
> Eigentlich war Andal immer der Erste, der erfuhr, wie's gelaufen ist.
> Er kennt ja meine Gewässer und hat sie ja auch mit beangelt.
> Aber nu...???


Ja, es ist natürlich das schon beim Gedanken an irgendeinen anglerischen Aspekt, sofort auch Andal mit dabei ist. Am Wasser habe ich gemerkt, das er sozusagen neben mir saß. Aber das ist ja nichts schlimmes, sondern auch schön und tröstlich: Denn auch zu Lebzeiten war er ja immer irgendwie dabei, wie jeder gute Angelkumpel. Als ich neulich die Rute gebaut habe, hatte ich irgendwie auch im Hinterkopf: Was wird Andal dazu sagen? (Er hat mir dann so liebe Worte per PN geschickt.) Wie häufig man beim Angeln an den alten Fuchs Dachs (das passt!) gedacht hat, das wird mir erst jetzt klar.

Wuemme hat das herrliche Ükeltreffen an der Weser erwähnt, und da weiss ich noch, wie wir nachts auf Aal gegangen sind, und der ANdal hatte keine Rute draussen,
aber er hat sich zu mir gesetzt, und so vertieft waren wir ins Gespräch, das ich jeden einzelnen Klingler versemmelt habe. Herrje, hab ich mich geärgert.

Was ich schwierig finde, wie soll ich jetzt posten und fröhliche Berichte einstellen? Ich frag mich, ist es pietätlos jetzt im Board aktiv zu sein, und eigentlich poste ich
gerade weiter wie bisher, lache bei den Lustigen Netzfundstücken, brach nen Flamewar vom Zaune, schau das die OCC läuft oder mach nen Scherzpost. Fünf Minuten später bin ich wieder ganz traurig und heul ich mein Päcksken, wie der Westfale sagt, und weiss nicht, ob ich überhaupt ins AB gehen sollte.

Ich glaub, jeder geht auf seine Art damit um, und das ist auch in Ordnung so. Ich glaub auch, der Andal will das wir weitermachen und und weiterangeln und weiterükeln hier. Ich denke irgendwie an diese Leichenbegängnisse aus New Orleans, in denen sich traurige und fröhliche Jazzklänge abwechseln.

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du ja hier ab und zu reinschauen, und von Deinen Abenteuern am Wasser berichten. Der Ükelstammtisch ist ein gastlicher und freundlicher Ort, nicht zuletzt weil Andal ihn so mitgeprägt hat, auch wenn sein Stuhl/Hocker hier für immer leerbleiben muss,

hg
Mini


----------



## Slappy

Ich glaube unser Andal würde uns alle rügen wenn wir nicht weiter machen würden. 
Natürlich ist es am Anfang ein komisches Gefühl hier einfach weiter zu machen. Aber er ist ja nicht weg. Er bleibt vielen hier immer im Herzen und im Hinterkopf, sitzt am Wasser oder in der Werkstatt neben uns und schaut uns zu. Auch der ein oder andere Spruch wird uns im Ohre klingeln. Also lasst uns weiter machen und ihn in ehren halten


----------



## Jürgen57

Darf man mal fragen wo dran Andal gestorben ist,weil das kam ja sehr Plötzlich


----------



## Professor Tinca

N'abend Freunde,
ich war vorhin nochmal am Flüsschen und habe ein paar Stellen abgeklappert auf der Suche nach Plötzen.
DIe sind aber leider noch nicht hier.
An der ersten Stelle war es ziemlich windig und Bisse gab es auch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

An der zweiten Stelle gab es einen Fehlbiss und einen Döbel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Und so endet es halt fast immer mit dem Rhein und mir...


----------



## Professor Tinca

An der dritten Stelle auch wieder keine Plötzen aber einen leicht zerrupften Döbel. Den hatte wohl vor kurzem ein Hecht zwischen den Zähnen
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
....


----------



## Professor Tinca

An der vierten Stelle ebenfalls keine Plötzen aber Bisse.
Ein mittvierziger und ein 51er Döbel schauten vorbei..


----------



## rhinefisher

Es war richtig nett am Wasser, aber natürlich bisslos... .
Selbst der Captain_H00k  hat mit der Spinne nix gefangen.
Dafür habe ich im Spülsaum fette Beute gemacht. Besonders geil finde ich diesen sonderbaren Selbstbauköder...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr weiterzuziehen und ließ einfach die Seele baumeln.
Ein mittvierziger schlitze schließlich noch vor dem Kescher aus und dann war es vorbei mit der Beißerei.
Schön war es trotzdem mal wieder am Flüsschen....


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich glaube unser Andal würde uns alle rügen wenn wir nicht weiter machen würden.
> Natürlich ist es am Anfang ein komisches Gefühl hier einfach weiter zu machen. Aber er ist ja nicht weg. Er bleibt vielen hier immer im Herzen und im Hinterkopf, sitzt am Wasser oder in der Werkstatt neben uns und schaut uns zu. Auch der ein oder andere Spruch wird uns im Ohre klingeln. Also lasst uns weiter machen und ihn in ehren halten



Schön wie Du meine Gedanken in Worte fasst...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Diese Info von Andals Tod hat heute echt brutal rein gehauen...Das führt einem wieder vor Augen wie vergänglich das Leben doch ist...Glaube da erscheint so ein Schneider Tag in ganz anderem Licht,weil man einfach happy sein kann dass man überhaupt gesund und munter am Wasser steht...
War hier die letzte Zeit eh kaum aktiv,da ich die letzte Zeit dem Spinnfischen gewidmet habe,weil hier bei uns die Tage die Schonzeit beginnt.
Aber das Wetter wird langsam besser,der Frühling zeigt sich.Damit wird dann quasi für mich die Tage die Friedfisch Saison 2k21 eingeleitet.
Hoffe die harten Hunde die den Winter über durchgefischt haben,hatten die letzten Wochen eine gute Zeit am Wasser


----------



## Jason

Leute, wir machen weiter wie bisher. Andal ist bestimmt schon oben am schimpfen.
*Herrschaftszeiten, nu reists euch ma zusamm. *
Aber das ist nicht leicht, wenn man einen Freund verloren hat. Ich muss im Laufe des Tages auch öfter an ihn denken. Man ist sich ja quasi fast jeden Tag im AB begegnet. Schade, das die Pandemie herrscht. Ich wäre zu seiner Beerdigung gefahren und hätte unterwegs noch ein paar Ükelaner eingesammelt. Will hoffen, das die Sammelaktion läuft. Seine Mutter wird sich freuen. 
Professor Tinca , Petri Heil. Wie gewohnt läuft es bei dir. 
rhinefisher , da hat der Rhein dich schon wieder in der Po getreten. Aber ihr lässt es euch gut gehen am Wasser mit den Köstlichkeiten. Da kann man neidisch werden. Ich musste heute die Gartenmöbel ölen. . Bis dahin!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> , da hat der Rhein dich schon wieder in der Po getreten. A



Ach was - der Bach hat mich reich mit Ködern beschenkt...
Soviel bekommen andere nichtmal zu Weihnachten...


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach was - der Bach hat mich reich mit Ködern beschenkt...
> Soviel bekommen andere nichtmal zu Weihnachten...


Ja, du hast Recht. Besser als in die hohle Hand geschissen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Herr Professor, Herr Professor... Das ist ja mal wieder ne saubere Strecke, Petri   




Jason schrieb:


> Ich musste heute die Gartenmöbel ölen. . Bis dahin!!!


Du glücklicher. Ich hatte 11h Tagdienst.... 
Morgen geht's zum ersten mal seit 4? Monaten zum Friseur und dann eventuell noch mal ne kurze runde an meinen "Rhein" Namens Hausweiher


----------



## Ilwertritschje

Hallo Rheinis! Bin  ganz neu hier  und freu mich auf bissl Input von Anglern, die ebenfalls versuchen, dem Rhein was zu entlocken. 
Heute wars schonmal so gut wie fast wenig......  Extra Urlaub genommen, Wunschplätzchen war frei - das war´s. Habs sogar mit nem Schinkenbröckchen probiert.......


----------



## rhinefisher

Ilwertritschje schrieb:


> Anglern, die ebenfalls versuchen, dem Rhein was zu entlocken



Nicht wirklich...
Wenn man im Rhein ernsthaft Angeln möchte, muss man viel Zeit investieren und Unbequemlichkeiten in Kauf nehmen - viel zu anstrengend...
Trotzdem werde ich gleich mal den Bach heimsuchen...

PS: Hat sich erledigt....
Ich hasse unerwartete Termine...


----------



## Minimax

Gerissene alte Gauner


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schneidezahndöbel.
Die nagen die Köder fein säuberlich um den Haken herum ab.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen, war gerade auch kurz los, 2 hats erwischt einen von 42cm der andere nee Idee größer


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen, war gerade auch kurz los, 2 hats erwischt einen von 42cm der andere nee Idee größer



Toll.
Petri Heil Thomas.


----------



## Minimax

Pferdegründling. Ich glaube der von neulich, hat hart gekämpft an 18er und dünndrähtigem Haken, sehr vorsichtiger Biss.
Zuvor haben die Döbel sich auch nicht lumpen lassen, aber alle so in der 35-40klasse, ein oder zwei etwas grösser.
Jetzt sitz ich hier ganz in Gedanken, und kassiere den ersten Mückensticj des Jahres.

Oha, Petri lieber Thomas. Und nachträglich auch dem Professor Tinca


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt sitz ich hier ganz in Gedanken


Sind wir gerade wohl alle... .
Man kann bloß versuchen weiter zu machen und das Leben zu lieben... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt sitz ich hier ganz in Gedanken, und kassiere den ersten Mückensticj des Jahres.


Petir Heil Mini!

Den Mückenstich hab ich mir gestern schon abgeholt.
Das juckt immer so "schön" auf den Fingerknöcheln.....


----------



## rutilus69

Jepp. Ich war ein paar Tage nicht online und habe das mit Andal eben erst gelesen.
Ich kannte ihn leider nicht persönlich aber ich habe grade ziemlich heftig Pippi in den Augen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues aus GB....


----------



## rustaweli

Endlich Feierabend, direkt zum See und gerade angekommen. Posendose vergessen. Also heute mit einfachster Telerute, 2,40 wegen Bäume und dem Glöckchen als Notbehelf. Sag noch einmal jemand was gegen Glöckchen. Bis 0 Uhr bleibe ich, auf alles was da Wurm mag.









Also günstiger und schwarzanglerischer geht es nicht. 
Das muß was werden.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sag noch einmal jemand was gegen Glöckchen.


 noch ein Glocken Terrorist


----------



## skyduck

Petri Minimax Professor Tinca Thomas.  Schöne Bilder. Allen anderen wünsche ich ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser gehabt zu haben. 

Ich habe heute den Nachmittag und Abend mit sinnvollen Aussortieren des Tackles verbracht. Anbei ein paar Stücke die vielleicht hier den einen oder anderen interessieren könnten. Wenn ihr an irgendwas Interesse habt gerne eine PN an mich für Details.
Nächste Woche geht alles dann nach Ebay. Wer noch zum Einstieg ein paar günstige Mittelklassen-Combos sucht gerne fragen da gehen jetzt auch ca. 10 Stück weg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Dirk.

Falls du dir vom Ersparten dann was richtig Gutes kaufen willst, guck mal hier in den Marktplatz.


----------



## rustaweli

Also aalmäßig bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher. Der Mond ist doch echt hell, schauen wir mal. 




Aber auch heute wieder unglaublich viel Aktivität. Es plätschert die ganze Zeit. 
Ükels - fühle mich gerade fischig wohl und in meine Kindheits,- u Jugendjahre mit meinem Onkel zurückversetzt. 
Wünsche Euch nen schönen Abend!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber auch heute wieder unglaublich viel Aktivität. Es plätschert die ganze Zeit.
> Ükels - fühle mich gerade fischig wohl und in meine Kindheits,- u Jugendjahre mit meinem Onkel zurückversetzt.



Der immerwährende Zauber hat dich wieder in seinem Bann.
Schöne Stunden noch, rusty.


----------



## prinzbitburg112

Man, man, man...da haben die Herren der Schöpfung ja mal wieder zugeschlagen. Petri 
Und ich bin voller Neid. Nicht wegen der Fänge, sondern weil ich momentan nicht ans Wasser komme. 
Dienstag oder Mittwoch soll mein Auto angeblich fertig sein.
Das will ich auch hoffen, denn am Donnerstag um 16 Uhr, fällt bei mir für 10 Tage der Hammer.
Im letzten Jahr kam ich nicht gerade viel ans Wasser und ich bin so chronisch unterfischt, dass ich es kaum erwarten kann.

Bis dahin erfreue ich mir Eurer Fangberichte


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neues aus GB....


Ich glaube ich kann angeln wie und wo ich mag - Winterrotaugen mögen mich nicht und sind für mich unerreichbar. Sehr Schade!
Ganz dicke Petris Professor Tinca , Minimax sowie Thomas. , schön zu lesen und zu sehen das es bei Euch schon läuft in letzter Zeit. Das macht Mut und gibt Gewissheit das der Lenz einzieht.
Ich schneiderte erneut, aber es war herrlich. Heute und morgen warten die Gärten, aber morgen früh werde ich trotzdem in den Morgen reinfischen.
Habt alle ein schönes WE!

Anbei, ich glaube ich werde mich Mal etwas genauer mit dem Thema Teleruten befassen. Hat irgendwie was und vielleicht gibt es ja schon Qualität. So ne feine, parabolische 2,40, 60er Transportmaß, Kork,
1,5-2lbs...hätte was.


----------



## Slappy

Tja, gestern war der Garten wichtiger und heute.....  





Naja, morgen soll es wieder schön werden. Hoffe der ND heute wird nicht so scheixe....


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat irgendwie was und vielleicht gibt es ja schon Qualität.


Leider ist es genau andersrum - es gab mal Qualität.. .
Bolos und Stippen sind heute besser denn je, aber Teleruten für den "Normalgebrauch" gibt es kaum noch in hochwertiger Ausführung, da der Markt dafür aufgrund des "Anfängerimages" weggebrochen ist.
Persönlich finde ich das ziemlich schade, da ich Teleruten für bestimmte Zwecke sehr mag.
Da würde ich mal bei der ansonsten sehr sehr guten Firma Balzer schauen.
Diese DAM Sumo Mini Spin sind für mich noch immer mit das Beste und Schönste was ich je in der Hand hatte... .


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider ist es genau andersrum - es gab mal Qualität.. .
> Bolos und Stippen sind heute besser denn je, aber Teleruten für den "Normalgebrauch" gibt es kaum noch in hochwertiger Ausführung, da der Markt dafür aufgrund des "Anfängerimages" weggebrochen ist.
> Peröhnlich finde ich das ziemlich schade, da ich Teleruten für bestimmte Zwecke sehr mag.
> Da würde ich mal bei der ansonsten sehr sehr guten Firma Balzer schauen.
> Diese DAM Sumo Mini Spin sind für mich noch immer mit das Beste was ich je in der Hand hatte... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369774


Sehr schöne Teile!
Traurige Entwicklung. Gibt schon Momente wo sie sinnig sind. Schon allein wenn ich mir vorstelle mit der Family über's WE an nen See zu fahren. Zelt, Stühle, Tisch, Grill, 4 Ruten, Sticks, Kescher... Da sind Teleruten schon sehr platzsparend im Auto. Oder vor der Spät, - nach der Frühschicht kurz ans Wasser. Sieht auch doof aus, ständig ein riesen Futteral im Auto auf dem Firmenparkplatz. Oder einfach 1-2 Teleruten in den Rucksack, dazu 2 Sticks und ne Nubsiebox, fertig. Von Cormoran habe ich eine gesehen, welche mir aus der Ferne optisch zusagt. Sonst gibt es halt wirklich die üblichen Verdächtigen, Shimano, Daiwa, Cormoran, Balzer. Aber zur Quali kann ich leider nix sagen. Da käme die Stippermesse gerade recht.
Sowas im Drennan, Free Spirit Stil, mit englischer Optik und Aktion, das wär's. Da wären mir Preise fast egal. Aber mit dem meisten Zeugs momentan siehst halt aus wie der typische Dosenkoldzahnkormoran, ohne Stil und Liebe zum Angeln. Dazu isst das eigene Auge ja auch mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Daiwa hat ein paar optisch ansprechende Teleruten im Angebot.
Die Aqualite Teles zum Beispiel. Sogar mit gebundenen Ringen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Diese hab ich mal probegewedelt und war recht angetan.. .








						Balzer Raubfischrute Mini Spin günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Balzer Raubfischrute Mini Spin günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Stippermesse ist vom Thema her nicht für die kurzen (Spin-)Tele 
So schwer ist es auch nicht, ältere Ruten kamen gerade von deutschen Labels (DAM,Cormoran,Balzer) und auch sonstwo gerne aus S.Korea, und die waren gut.
Insofern ist den Gebrauchtmarkt zu nutzen gleich mehrfach besser. 
Ich halte mir dafür einfach immer noch auch einen Satz Teleruten vor, für wenn man sie mal brauchen sollte.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Stippermesse ist vom Thema her nicht für die kurzen (Spin-)Tele
> So schwer ist es auch nicht, ältere Ruten kamen gerade von deutschen Labels (DAM,Cormoran,Balzer) und auch sonstwo gerne aus S.Korea, und die waren gut.
> Insofern ist den Gebrauchtmarkt zu nutzen gleich mehrfach besser.
> Ich halte mir dafür einfach immer noch auch einen Satz Teleruten vor, für wenn man sie mal brauchen sollte.


OK, dann Name und Preis per PN.
Möchte eine bis max 2lbs, für Satzer, mittlere Schleien und Aal, 240-270cm max. Kork. Dann noch eine sensibler für Forellen, Barsch, Rotaugen, auch in der Länge und Kork.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese hab ich mal probegewedelt und war recht angetan.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balzer Raubfischrute Mini Spin günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Balzer Raubfischrute Mini Spin günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


Aber die haben doch eher ne Spitzenaktion, oder?


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Daiwa hat ein paar optisch ansprechende Teleruten im Angebot.
> Die Aqualite Teles zum Beispiel. Sogar mit gebundenen Ringen.


Die Aqualite sind gut, aber die Längen. Hätte auch schon die Force von Daiwa im Auge, aber die Kritiken zwecks Brüchen.


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber die haben doch eher ne Spitzenaktion, oder?


 
Und wenn du dich mal nach Reiseruten umschaust, die sind auch so kurz geteilt haben aber den Vorteil, nicht ganz so Spitzenbezogen zu sein. 

z.B. WFT XK Travel Spin, gibt es in deinen Angaben mehrfach.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich mal nach Reiseruten umschaust, die sind auch so kurz geteilt haben aber den Vorteil, nicht ganz so Spitzenbezogen zu sein.
> 
> z.B. WFT XK Travel Spin, gibt es in deinen Angaben mehrfach.


Danke! 
Wenn es Tele sind, gern. Ansonsten mag ich keine Mehrteiligen über 2. Nervt schon an der Aqualite. Geniale Rute, aber 3 Teile. Aufbau, Abbau, Montage...


----------



## Hecht100+

Nein, sind 5 teilig Steckruten.

Und Angeln fällt heute aus, Gewitter, Hagel, Schande.


----------



## rustaweli

Bei mir fällt es auch aus. Muß nun los, bißl schaffe in de Gärtle. Sonnig, schön, aber windig. Habe mich ganz zart und manipulativ rangetastet bei der Teuersten. Aber zwecklos. Bleibt bei morgen Früh, somit keine Abendsession mit Wurm.


----------



## Tricast

Bei Teleruten würde ich zuerst bei den renommierten Italienern schauen wie Trabucco, Colmic, Maver, Tubertini.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Also, Teles sind glaube ich viel weiter verbreitet, und werden häufiger genutzt als einem als Stecki-Nutzer zuerst so scheinen mag. (Ich meine jetzt nicht unbedingt Bolos, Stellfisch und Tremarella & Co, die ja jeweils eine Klasse für sich sind).
Sie werden nur nicht sehr von den Firmen, die alle Teles verschiedener Güte und Art anbieten, so in den Vordergrund ihres Portfolios gestellt.
Am Wasser habe ich Teles schon in den Händen von Einsteigern und alten Hasen gesehen. Die Oldieboys hier sind interessieren sich sehr für klassische Teles, und der Anteil der OCC Anmeldungen mit Teleruten ist überraschend hoch.
Vielleicht ist es wie mit Tütensuppen und Backmischungen etc. Man wird von allen Seiten mit Rezepten, Frische Zutaten, Biobiobio, lokale Herkunft etc.. bedröhnt, dennoch kaufen die Leute weiterhin ebenso Knorr, Maggi und Dr.Oetker.

Mein Angelhändler hat mir auch mal gesagt, was einige hier gerade geschrieben haben, nämlich das Teles in guter Qualität und Ausführung durchaus machbar wären, sich aber nie ihren Platz im gehobenen Segment erkämpfen könnten. Er verwies da auch auf die früheren Zeiten mit Airways etc.


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Tja, gestern war der Garten wichtiger und heute.....
> Anhang anzeigen 369773
> 
> 
> Naja, morgen soll es wieder schön werden. Hoffe der ND heute wird nicht so scheixe....





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, sind 5 teilig Steckruten.
> 
> Und Angeln fällt heute aus, Gewitter, Hagel, Schande.
> Anhang anzeigen 369777
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369778


ihr zwei Mädchen , ich war los




allerdings habe ich nee stunde später den Ars.. klatsch nass gekriegt, plötzlich Wind und Hagel, jetzt heißt es erstmal alles Trocknen , meine Abhakmatte  
PS. ein Biss nix Fisch= Schneider


----------



## vonda1909

Wenn  das Gewitter so heftig wie bei uns war dann kann  kann ich mir gut vorstellen  das dir Wasser  aus den Schuhen gelaufen  ist.Doch nun scheint  die Sonne als wäre nichts  gewesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aprilwetter halt. 
Ist ja auch schon fast April.......


----------



## Thomas.

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch nun scheint die Sonne als wäre nichts gewesen.


hier jetzt auch, und ab 17Uhr soll es richtig schön werden, vielleicht gehe ich noch mal los.
Ich mache mir gerade Gedanken über einen *Leichten *Schirm, hat jemand eine Empfehlung? darf auch ruhig günstig sein


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> hr zwei Mädchen , ich war los


Also bitte, lieber Stammtischbruder, wen glaubst Du mit so billigen Chauvinismen provozieren zu können....  
....
.......
.........
Ich muss weg!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aprilwetter halt.


Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Das ist optimopti Bisswetter!


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aprilwetter halt.
> Ist ja auch schon fast April.......


Aber so richtig. 
Hier wechselt es sich im Halbstundentakt ab. Regen, Sonne, Hagel. Und was für fiese Schauer und kleine Körner..... Nene, das muss ich mir nicht geben. Morgen soll es deutlich besser werden....


----------



## Minimax

Na, so einen Beifang seh ich gern, schaut mal die prachtvollen Farben. Sehr aggressiver Biss übrigens, was mir schon öfters mal bei Federnrots aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Roddows gehören ganz sicher zu den schönsten Fischen unserer Gewässer.
Toll Mini.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Roddows gehören ganz sicher zu den schönsten Fischen unserer Gewässer.


Unbedingt!
Ansonsten ist heut gewaltig der Wurm drin. Getüddel, Hänger, Treibgut inne Leine.
Nicht das sie nicht beißen würden. Verpennt, zu früh angehauen, zu spät angehauen, grad eben ein guter im Drill ausgestiegen, alles ist dabei. Heut ist offenbar einer jener Tage...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du bist ja bekanntermaßen ein ausgebuffter Profi und kannst damit umgehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Richtig richtig schöner Fisch, Petri Minimax !


----------



## rustaweli

Wie gesagt, schlage mich in aller früh ans Wasser. Muß doch endlich mit den Friedlichen klappen. Vielleicht nen Satzer oder eine Frühjahrsschleie, das wäre es. Mit den Doktorfischen läuft mir die Zeit davon. Noch ein paar Wochen, dann haben die Schleien hier Schonzeit bis weit in den Juni hinein. 
Drückt bitte die Daumen!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Richtig richtig schöner Fisch, Petri Minimax !


Dankeschön!


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du bist ja bekanntermaßen ein ausgebuffter Profi und kannst damit umgehen.


Ihr kennt mich ja: Rumpelstilzchen, Rumpelstilzchen, Rumpelstilzchen!!!!!

Ich will garnicht in die schauerlichen Details des Weiteren Angelverlaufs gehen, heut ist mir das schöne Angeln in mehrfacher Hinsicht verhagelt... Immerhin, 2 Fische gabs noch zur Ehrenrettung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Immerhin, 2 Fische gabs noch zur Ehrenrettung.




Siehste,  wie ich es vorhergesagt hatte. Der Profi fängt - allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz.


----------



## rustaweli

Was bei Euch als Katastrophentage abgetan werden, wären bei mir derzeit schon Erfolge, nach denen ich breitbeinig und mit geschwollener Brust den Heimweg antreten würde, inbrünstig männlich mit meiner Family telefonierend. Bisher bleibt es friedfischlich bei leisen Textnachrichten. Irgendwie sind mir bisher die Friedwassergeister an meinen neuen Gewässern nicht wohlwollend gesinnt. Aber erneut trete ich morgen den anglerischen Canossa Gang an. 
Das Vesper ist gerichtet, so herrlich wie möglich kredenzt. 
Etwas Teig, Mehlwürmer, Seidenraupen, Zuckmückenlarven, Prise Mais. Als leckere Buffetplatte serviert, mittendrin verführerisch tanzend ein Würmchen. 




Wenn nicht, bin ich ratlos und weiß auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber erneut trete ich morgen den anglerischen Canossa Gang an.


Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


Spass beiseite, das wird schon, und dein Ködermix wirkt fängig, vor allem die Eiweisslieferanten. Wenn Du Fischlis aus dem Winter erwachen, wollen sie herzhaftes!
Wie kommst Du an Seidenraupen?


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.
> 
> 
> Spass beiseite, das wird schon, und dein Ködermix wirkt fängig, vor allem die Eiweisslieferanten. Wenn Du Fischlis aus dem Winter erwachen, wollen sie herzhaftes!
> Wie kommst Du an Seidenraupen?


Schon als Mix bestellt. Sowie noch eine Extradose rote Zucklarven. Sind aber schon von vornherein mit drinnen.
Bei den Karpfenjungs, mybaits.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das Vesper ist gerichtet, so herrlich wie möglich kredenzt.
> Etwas Teig, Mehlwürmer, Seidenraupen, Zuckmückenlarven, Prise Mais. Als leckere Buffetplatte serviert, mittendrin verführerisch tanzend ein Würmchen.


Sieht gut aus. Hast du schon mal gekostet?  
Ich ziehe morgen auch mal wieder los. Meine Maden, die ich vor 14 Tagen geholt habe, leben noch alle. Wetter soll auch passen, auf was soll ich warten.

Gruß Jason

Edit. Ich gehe aber gegen Abend los. Ab morgen ist es eine Stunde länger hell.


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo und Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich werde morgen mal mit dem Filius  an den Waldsee fahren. 
Mal schauen was da so los ist.
Und einen Test mit der Ninja Bolo starten. 
Je nach dem wie ich zum Angeln komme mit dem kleinen  .


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Heute große Pläne?
Ist vielleicht Großfischtag?
Gleich fahre ich mal an den Rhein zum Sonntagsschneidern....


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Heute große Pläne?
> Ist vielleicht Großfischtag?
> Gleich fahre ich mal an den Rhein zum Sonntagsschneidern....


Auch einen guten Morgen. Na dann viel Spaß beim Schneidern 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß beim Schneidern


Danke - werde ich haben!
Selbst ein Fisch könnte mir die Freude draussen zu sein, nicht vermiesen...


----------



## rustaweli

Bin gerade rein und wieder erfolglos. Wundert mich aber nicht, auch Freitag hätte ich die ganze Nacht dort durchmachen können. Habe die Stelle total falsch eingeschätzt. Der See ist an den meisten Stellen eigentlich relativ flach. Befischte diesen bisher mit Cranks, flachlaufenden Wobblern, Spinnern, Spoons. An einer Uferseite muß ich selbst oberflächennahe Köder konzentriert fischen. So aber nicht an der Stelle von Fr u heute.   
Hätte ich vorgestern die Posen nicht vergessen, wäre es mir da schon aufgefallen. So halt heute. Beim Loten flach angefangen und irgendwann auf 3,5 - 4 Meter gewesen. Extra den See wegen der nicht vorhandenen Tiefe gewählt. Was ja auch so ist, an gefühlt 90% des See's. 
Kochtopfangler bleibt Kochtopfangler - so schon immer mein Onkel damals zu mir.


----------



## rutilus69

Schönen Gruß von einem Ükel an den Ükel soll ich ausrichten


----------



## Thomas.

allen Fängern und die noch ans Wasser gehen oder sind ein dickes Petri, ich werde gleich auch noch mal los in der Hoffnung das ich auch mal was anderes als Döbel erwische, Minimax motiviert einen ja geradezu mit seinen tollen Fängen, und vielleicht sollte rhinefisher mal in einen anderen Thread kurz  reinschauen um sich Motivation zu holen ,


----------



## Slappy

Auf geht's 










Petri an alle da draußen


----------



## Jason

Die Ruten sind im Wasser. Die OCC Combo ist auch mit dabei.. 




Mal sehen, was heute noch so passiert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Die Ruten sind im Wasser. Die OCC Combo ist auch mit dabei..
> Anhang anzeigen 369876
> 
> Mal sehen, was heute noch so passiert.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hoffe du hast mehr Erfolg. 
Hier gab es zwar Bisse, aber keinen den ich bisher verwandeln konnte. 
Einmal hatte ich ganz kurz Kontakt.   Das wars bis jetzt. Futter ist auch fast alle....


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast mehr Erfolg.
> Hier gab es zwar Bisse, aber keinen den ich bisher verwandeln konnte.
> Einmal hatte ich ganz kurz Kontakt.   Das wars bis jetzt. Futter ist auch fast alle....


Sitze noch keine Stunde. Bisher noch tote Hose. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Sitze noch keine Stunde. Bisher noch tote Hose.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Du schaffst da. 
I belif in yu!!!! 

Ich hab auf die letzte Phase doch noch mal den Platz gewechselt. Der Wind macht es nicht besser.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Du schaffst da.
> I belif in yu!!!!


Haha, ich gebe mir Mühe, versprochen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Bingo, mein erster Fisch in diesem Jahr. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Bingo, mein erster Fisch in diesem Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369885
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri! 
Pas de cours de français! 
Bei mir übrigens auch nicht....


----------



## Minimax

Na, heut platzen ja so einige Knoten! Ganz herzliches Petri, liebe Stammtischbrüder rutilus69 Jason Slappy.



Slappy schrieb:


> Auf geht's
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369857


Mein Kompliment, so sieht ein zünftiger Waidbruder aus!


----------



## Tokka

Ich suche ein Rutenfutteral für 2 Feederruten in 12ft. Kennt jemand dieses hier: Browning Xitan Feeder Rod Keeper 2+ 1,90m? Passen die montierten Ruten da locker rein? 
Oder hat jemand noch ne andere Empfehlung?
Ich danke euch


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und ich muss leider noch melden, das ich heute Franzose geblieben bin. Ich hatte Freigang beim Kaffeetrinken bei der Missusmama. Habe aber nur drei Würfe gemacht und dann eingepackt, irgendwie fehlte die reichte Seelenruhe.
Dennoch, Franzose bleibt Franzose.


----------



## Ilwertritschje

Tja, ich war dann also wieder los an den Altrhein. Plätzchen war wieder frei (was meistens ein schlechtes Zeichen ist) und ich saß 3 Stunden und auch die Schinkenbröckchen waren wieder im Einsatz. Und alles war aktiv: die Wildsäue auf der anderen Rheinseite im Naturschutzgebiet, die Paddler ("huch, schnell rüber, da sitzt ja ´n Angler"), die blühende Natur. Aber kein noch so geringes Anzeichen fischiger Anwesenheit. Die Maden zeigten mir nach ner halben Stunde am Haken den Stinkefinger, die Schinkenbröckchen aß ich am Ende selbst und fuhr entmutigt wieder heim. Hier im Ort gäbe es ja nen Bach - ehemaliger Kläranlagen-Ausfluss in ehemaliges Industrieabwasser. Da wimmelt es von Fischen. Immer wieder spritzen feiste Hechte in die Kleinen rein - aber da darf man nicht hin, weil Naturschutzgebiet - und ich setz mich freiwillig stundenlang an ein scheinbar fischloses Gewässer. Früher - hach, wenn ich noch an die 80er denke, da brachte tatsächlich bald jeder Trieb nen Fisch. Heute bringt jeder Trieb die Frage auf, ob man denn nicht lieber wieder heim fährt und sich zum Hund auf die Couch legt. 
Ich hoffe, ein wenig Wärme wirds richten, aber die Sonne lockt dann im Altrhein wieder die Algen herfür und man muss die Fische aus den Algenlücken rauspicken. 
Da hats dann schon mal feiste Schleien und Alande, aber es entbrennt eine Schlacht unter den Anglern um die schönste Lücke und kommt man zu spät, muss man wieder heim fahren oder seinen Haken durch dicke Algenfelder ziehn. Aber: schön iss doch irgendwie, wenn der Eisvogel hin- und her schwirrt, wenn die Schlangen am Schwimmer vorbeischlängeln oder kleine Frösche über die Füße hoppsen oder man den Komoran beobachtet, der das im Schnabel hat, was man gerne am Haken hätte.
Naja, wurscht! 
Wenn ich mal fragen darf: wo am Rhein angelt ihr so? Ich meistens am Altrhein in Erfelden (Kreis Groß-Gerau) oder am Neurhein bei Gernsheim.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und Franzosen des Tages!

Und besonders Jason zum ersten Fisch des Jahres. 
Das wird aber auch langsam Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

Na, Ilwertritschje du bist mir ja einer: Gleich zum Start so ein schöner Bericht, vielen Dank dafür, und willkommen!


----------



## Slappy

So, Feierabend.
Petri rutilus69 und Jason 
Minimax , hättest du es ernsthaft versucht wäre 100% auch einer dabei gewesen.
Ilwertritschje auch wenn es kein Fisch gab, ein sehr schöner Bericht. Ich hoffe der nächste berichtet dann von Erfolg  

Heute war MEIN Tag.
Nachdem es so aussah als würde es laufen wie immer, kam doch noch kein Skimmer? vorbei um mich vor einer erneuten französisch Lektion zu schützen. Ich glaube langsam die bekommen Mitleid mit mir.
Kurz drauf gab's noch nen zweiten und sogar nen dritten. Alle ungefähr gleich groß.






Dann wurde das Futter knapp, aber ich wollte nicht heim. Immerhin schien jetzt die heiße Phase los zu gehen... Naja, irgendwie muss es weiter gehen. Also den letzten Rest Futter noch mal nachfeuchten das er länger im Korb bleibt.... Ups, das war zu viel. Es war eine wässrige Pampe die ich da auf einmal hatte. Ein test zeigte das es sich so nicht werfen lässt..... Erde die brauchbar war hatte ich auch keine, aber Moos. Also hab ich Moos mit der Pampe verknetet bis es richtig schlotzig war. Rein in Korb und gedacht es könnte klappen.... Also raus damit. Keine 5 Minuten hats gedauert und es zuckte an der Spitze. Aber nur ganz ganz leicht. Also gewartet. Nach weiteren 10 Minuten gab's dann nen schönen Biss, Anhieb und er hängt.... Geilo!
Rute wieder raus und es dauerte ca 20 Minuten und der nächste schöne Biss. Wow, nochmal! Ich glaub ich träume!








Leider war die erste ordentlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen. War es der Hecht oder der Waller? Angeblich soll beides im Hausweiher vorhanden sein.
Hier nochmal größere Aufnahmen der Wunden.














Eine Sache war aber echt doof. Das ganze Mana ging in die falsche Rute. Nicht meine OCC hat gefangen sondern die DRX 12ft...


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr fein Slappy , Jason und last but not least rutilus69 ! Endlich geht es überall so langsam aufwärts! 
Slappy, das nennt sich nicht Mitleid sondern erarbeitet!


----------



## Jason

Slappy , ein ganz dickes Petri Heil für dich. Da hat es ja heute an dem Weiher mal so richtig gekracht. Ich freu mich für dich.
Bei mir lief es ehr bescheiden. 2 Rotaugen waren es am Ende.




Zwischendurch kam immer mal wieder ein Schauer runter. Es hielt sich aber in Grenzen, so das ich nicht abbrechen musste.





Der Kleine hier war mein letzter Fisch, hab mich aber dennoch darüber gefreut.





Rechts von den Mönch hatte der Karpfen vom Alex gebissen. Meine Grundmontage mit Mais und Dendros hab ich auch dort platziert, aber Fehlanzeige.  





War ein angenehmes Angeln heute, nicht so kalt wie beim letzten mal.
rutilus69 Petri Heil und schade das es bei dir nicht, Minimax , geklappt hat. Lag wohl an der begrenzten Zeit. 
Das Wetter soll ja in den nächsten Tage Bombe werden, aber ich muss leider in die Spätschicht. Aber über Ostern werde ich mit meinen Sohnemann zu meinen Kumpel Adi an den Baggersee fahren. Dann hat ja bereits die OCC begonnen. Mal schauen, wie viele Punkte ich holen kann. Brassen, Rotaugen Rotfedern, Barsche, Zander, Hechte, Welse und Aale sind da drin. Wären schon 8 Punkte.  
Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche.

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Guten abend, werte Ükelz !

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an alle, die heute draußen waren, ob F oder F (Fänger oder Franzose) !!! 
So langsam scheinen mit den steigenden Temperaturen ja doch einige Knoten zu platzen !!! 
Da sich an meinem Schleienspot auch schon ein paar Tincas tummelten, habe ich spontan einem Kollegen ein paar Stunden Gesellschaft geleistet.....
#Shit Mußte grade feststellen, das ich keine Fotos mehr vom Handy an den PC übertragen kann ... Ich arbeite dran ..... 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn : Der Kollege hat gut abgeräumt, eine Brasse um die 15 Pfund und eine Barbe um die 70 cm , versuche die Bilder nachzureichen ....
Meine sehr agilen Dendros wurden leider von den Tincas verschmäht, also blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als auch mal französisches Liedgut anzustimmen ...



tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus




----------



## cyprinusbarbus

Slappy  An deiner Tinca hat definitiv ein Waller rumgelutscht .... Schätze so um die 80 bis 90 cm  .....

Tight lines
Tom


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> So, Feierabend.
> Petri rutilus69 und Jason
> Minimax , hättest du es ernsthaft versucht wäre 100% auch einer dabei gewesen.
> Ilwertritschje auch wenn es kein Fisch gab, ein sehr schöner Bericht. Ich hoffe der nächste berichtet dann von Erfolg
> 
> Heute war MEIN Tag.
> Nachdem es so aussah als würde es laufen wie immer, kam doch noch kein Skimmer? vorbei um mich vor einer erneuten französisch Lektion zu schützen. Ich glaube langsam die bekommen Mitleid mit mir.
> Kurz drauf gab's noch nen zweiten und sogar nen dritten. Alle ungefähr gleich groß.
> Anhang anzeigen 369897
> 
> 
> Dann wurde das Futter knapp, aber ich wollte nicht heim. Immerhin schien jetzt die heiße Phase los zu gehen... Naja, irgendwie muss es weiter gehen. Also den letzten Rest Futter noch mal nachfeuchten das er länger im Korb bleibt.... Ups, das war zu viel. Es war eine wässrige Pampe die ich da auf einmal hatte. Ein test zeigte das es sich so nicht werfen lässt..... Erde die brauchbar war hatte ich auch keine, aber Moos. Also hab ich Moos mit der Pampe verknetet bis es richtig schlotzig war. Rein in Korb und gedacht es könnte klappen.... Also raus damit. Keine 5 Minuten hats gedauert und es zuckte an der Spitze. Aber nur ganz ganz leicht. Also gewartet. Nach weiteren 10 Minuten gab's dann nen schönen Biss, Anhieb und er hängt.... Geilo!
> Rute wieder raus und es dauerte ca 20 Minuten und der nächste schöne Biss. Wow, nochmal! Ich glaub ich träume!
> Anhang anzeigen 369900
> Anhang anzeigen 369901
> 
> 
> Leider war die erste ordentlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen. War es der Hecht oder der Waller? Angeblich soll beides im Hausweiher vorhanden sein.
> Hier nochmal größere Aufnahmen der Wunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 369899
> Anhang anzeigen 369898
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine Sache war aber echt doof. Das ganze Mana ging in die falsche Rute. Nicht meine OCC hat gefangen sondern die DRX 12ft...




Petri Heil zur ersten Ükel-Schleie des Jahres Slappy .
Nun hast du den Dreh wohl raus.

Deine Schlie hat anscheinend Bekanntschaft mit einem Waller gemacht. Vielleicht kannst du das Vieh ja rausangeln?
Ein Tauwurmbündel an der Posenmontage im Mittelwasser würde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Slappy , ein ganz dickes Petri Heil für dich. Da hat es ja heute an dem Weiher mal so richtig gekracht. Ich freu mich für dich.
> Bei mir lief es ehr bescheiden. 2 Rotaugen waren es am Ende.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zwischendurch kam immer mal wieder ein Schauer runter. Es hielt sich aber in Grenzen, so das ich nicht abbrechen musste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Kleine hier war mein letzter Fisch, hab mich aber dennoch darüber gefreut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rechts von den Mönch hatte der Karpfen vom Alex gebissen. Meine Grundmontage mit Mais und Dendros hab ich auch dort platziert, aber Fehlanzeige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War ein angenehmes Angeln heute, nicht so kalt wie beim letzten mal.
> rutilus69 Petri Heil und schade das es bei dir nicht, Minimax , geklappt hat. Lag wohl an der begrenzten Zeit.
> Das Wetter soll ja in den nächsten Tage Bombe werden, aber ich muss leider in die Spätschicht. Aber über Ostern werde ich mit meinen Sohnemann zu meinen Kumpel Adi an den Baggersee fahren. Dann hat ja bereits die OCC begonnen. Mal schauen, wie viele Punkte ich holen kann. Brassen, Rotaugen Rotfedern, Barsche, Zander, Hechte, Welse und Aale sind da drin. Wären schon 8 Punkte.
> Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Petri Heil auch dir Jason .
Die Saison ist noch jung. Es wird besser....


----------



## Professor Tinca

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369906




Toller Brachsen!
Petri Heil dem unbekannten Kumpel.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zur ersten Ükel-Schleie des Jahres Slappy .
> Nun hast du den Dreh wohl raus.
> 
> Deine Schlie hat anscheinend Bekanntschaft mit einem Waller gemacht. Vielleicht kannst du das Vieh ja rausangeln?
> Ein Tauwurmbündel an der Posenmontage im Mittelwasser würde ich mal versuchen.


Danke, danke. 
Ja, das könnte ich mal versuchen. Allerdings müsste ich den mitnehmen da Entnahmepflicht.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist doch der Sinn dahinter.
Die schmecken super und du tust den Schleien im Teich etwas Gutes.


----------



## hester

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369906


Das ist doch mal ne Ansage, Gratulation


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Sinn dahinter.
> Die schmecken super und du tust den Schleien im Teich etwas Gutes.


Wenn ich es schaffe, komm ich auf dich zurück zwecks Zubereitung. Das schwierigste ist, nur ich esse Fisch bei uns. 
Die angelutschte musste ich leider auch mitnehmen. Aber da hab ich schon was ausgesucht wie....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe, komm ich auf dich zurück zwecks Zubereitung. Das schwierigste ist, nur ich esse Fisch bei uns.
> Die angelutschte musste ich leider auch mitnehmen. Aber da hab ich schon was ausgesucht wie....



Hauptsache erstmal raus damit aus dem Schleienteich.
Leider fressen die Waller keine Weißfischbrut(da wären reichlich Bärsche angesagt), sondern gern größere Fische.
Da kommen denen die behäbigen Schleien gerade recht.

Waller kannste kochen, braten und vmtl. auch räuchern.
Ich würde dir gern ein paar Kilo davon abnehmen aber Versand von Frischfisch dürfte schwierig werden.

Wie auch immer. Raus muss er (oder sie)!


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe, komm ich auf dich zurück zwecks Zubereitung. Das schwierigste ist, nur ich esse Fisch bei uns.
> Die angelutschte musste ich leider auch mitnehmen. Aber da hab ich schon was ausgesucht wie....


Wels ist lecker und unglaublich vielfältig in der Zubereitung, wie auch der Prof schon anmerkt. Ob Filet gebraten, ausgebacken, Steaks frittiert, Steaks geräuchert... Falls es mit nem Fang klappt und ausgefallener sein soll, schau mal hier. Die Georgier lieben Wels, so auch meine Frau. Kannst da im ganzen auf Märkten kaufen. Schwiegermama hat auch schon oft welchen gemacht, ob hier(gefangen) oder dort. Wenn Dir ein Bild lecker erscheint, bin ich gern für eine Übersetzung zur Stelle. 




__





						ლოქო | Receptebi - Salatebi - რეცეპტები
					






					receptebi.ge


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei mir wars gestern wieder völlig fischfrei, aber ich habe trotzdem fette Beute gemacht.
Neben einem ganz leichten Braunton wegen der vielen Sonnenstunden, gab es noch einen schönen Rapala...


----------



## Slappy

In dem Zusammenhang Schleie, Wels noch ne Frage. 
Ich hab mal gelesen das Schleie und Karpfen nicht zusammen in einem Teich sein sollen. Stimmt das, und wieso?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sie sind direkte Nahrungskonkurrenten und da die Karpfen größer sind, verdrängen sie die Schleien von ihren Futterlpätzen.
Außerdem fressen Karpfen Laich.
Das führt dazu, dass bei zuvielen Karpfen im Schleiengewässer die Schleien aussterben.
Ich habe es an mehreren Gewässern in den letzten 35 Jahren miterlebt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neuigkeiten von Mark....


----------



## Slappy

Super, danke für die Erklärung Professor Tinca


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sie sind direkte Nahrungskonkurrenten und da die Karpfen größer sind, verdrängen sie die Schleien von ihren Futterlpätzen.
> Außerdem fressen Karpfen Laich.
> Das führt dazu, dass bei zuvielen Karpfen im Schleiengewässer die Schleien aussterben.
> Ich habe es an mehreren Gewässern in den letzten 35 Jahren miterlebt.


Das kann vielleicht auch eine Ursache sein, das ich an den Teichen noch keine Schleie gefangen habe. Karpfen sind ja dort stark vertreten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Je nachdem wie lange es da schon Karpfen gibt(und ob es früher Schleien gab), sind evtl. noch einige vorhanden.
Die sind ja nicht sofort verschwunden.


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, besonders an Slappy für seine tollen Schleien, das ist der Lohn des Tüchtigen nach so langen Entbehrungen!
Die Verletzung der einen als Welsopfer finde ich sehr interessant.
Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen auch einen Fisch mit verheilter Verletzung, leider habe ich nur eine Seite geknipst, er hatte ca 35cm Schaut mal:





Die Wunde muss ziemlich heftig gewesen sein, die ganze Partie zwischen After- und Rückenflosse muss abgeraspelt geworden sein, und hat neue Schuppen ausgebildet. Erstaunlich das ers geschafft hat. Da dachte ich auch an nen Wels, oder doch der Oberkiefer eines Hechtes?
Was meinen die Kundigen?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn es ein Hecht war, sind immer Bissspuren von den Zähnen, in Form von Cuts, zu sehen.

Bei Zanderbissen immer zwei eng beieinander liegende Zahnabdrücke von Frontzähnen.

Bei anderen Verletzungen muss die beiden ausschließen.

Wels ist zumindestens möglich wenn im Gewässer vorhanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich fahre gleich ans Flüsschen. Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Hecht war, sind immer Bissspuren von den Zähnen, in Form von Cuts, zu sehen.
> 
> Bei Zanderbissen immer zwei eng beieinander liegende Zahnabdrücke von Frontzähnen.
> 
> Bei anderen Verletzungen muss die beiden ausschließen.
> 
> Wels ist zumindestens möglich wenn im Gewässer vorhanden.


Ist vorhanden, viel Spass am wasser


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich fahre gleich ans Flüsschen. Drückt mir die Daumen.


Schön, dann kann ich mir später an der Arbeit ein paar Döbel Bilder ansehen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## TobBok

Moin Leute,

ich melde mich mal nach etwas Auszeit wieder zu Wort.
Hoffe bei euch läuft es soweit gut durch - hier bei uns ist Stress mit allen möglichen Dingen.

Bin in einer Spedition tätig und hier steppt momentan richtig der Bär. Das Corona dazu noch für Ausgangssperren hier im Kreis Celle sorgt, macht das Anglen nicht viel leichter. Was etwas geschäftig in meiner Auszeit und habe mir von meiner Bonuszahlung vom Chef eine Kamera und anderes Equipment geholt und filme jetzt so ein paar meiner Angelausflüge und stelle Videos dazu online.

Keine Ahnung ob die Ükel-Videos auf meinem Kanal hier verlinkt werden dürfen...
Bis dato hab ich zwei zum Posen-Angeln gemacht, eins für Feeder etc kommt nächstes Wochenende oder so raus.
Falls Interesse besteht, poste ich das gerne.

Ansonsten Petri an alle Fänger, ich habe euch Jungs schon vermisst!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Schön, dann kann ich mir später an der Arbeit ein paar Döbel Bilder ansehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hast gut die Daumen gedrückt, Jason. 

Es fing aber ziemlich beschi$$en an.
Ich suchte mir ein laues Plätzchen da ich mit der Bolo angeln wollte und es recht windig war.
Bisschen Futter rin und losgestippt.......Biss, Anhieb, 10 Sekunden Drill, Austeiger.......WFT?!
Das war ein guter Döbel.

Erstmal Ruhe am Platz für ne knappe halbe Stunde.

Dann das gleiche Spiel. Biss, Anhieb, 10 Sekunden nen guten Döbel im Drill, Austeiger.......verdaxxxxte Sch"§$%&  

Haken kontrolliert - alles scharf und so wie es muss.
Die Fische hatten wohl zu spitz gebissen.

Dann war wieder Ruhe. Ne Viertekstunde später kamen dann Pfriemelbisse von kleineren Fischen.

Muss zum Handy wegen den Fotos....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist die Stelle und es bissen da nur noch kleine Dübel und ein paar ansehnliche Plötzen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achja. Ein neugieriger Reifen schaute auch noch kurz vorbei....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das war mir dann doch suspekt und ich suchte mir ne andere Stelle - hoffentlich ohne Reifen aber dafür mit größeren Fischen.

So sah die neue Stelle aus....windig.
Also nix Bolo, sondern Feeder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber auch dort wurden es mysteriös.
Erst passierte mal gar nichts und dann aus heiterem Himmel war die Flitsche krumm.
Ein eigenartiger Drill entspann sich bei dem der Gegner schnurstracks stromauf marschierte und sich völlig andere als ein Döbel verhielt.
Im Kescher entpuppte er sich dann als enddreißiger  Giebel.
Die gab es hier Flüsschen noch nie und es ist der einzige von dem ich weiß.
Über diesen einzigartigen Fang hab ich mich echt gefreut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danach war Schluss mit Überraschungen für heute und es lief wieder alles wie gewohnt.
Zuerst einen 52er und dann noch einen 54er Döbel gab es auf Brot und Mais.











Schön war es mal wieder am Flüsschen.....


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca Petri zur Strecke. Hat mir ein bisschen den Arbeitstag versüßt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri Euch allen.
Bei mir gabs heuer nur ein paar Rotaugen.
Aber hauptsache zum Wasser geschafft bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## phirania




----------



## TobBok

Professor Tinca Petri zu den Fischen - tolle Bilder! 
phirania "nur ein paar Rotaugen" - es gab Tage diesen Frühling da hätte ich mich über ein paar mickrige Rotaugen mega gefreut. 

Ich habe mal eine kleine Fotoserie hier für euch, wie es mir so seit dem Winter ergangen ist (gefangen habe ich noch mehr, aber nicht alles fotografiert!)

Angefangen hats schon im tiefsten Winter bei mir. Regenjacke, Pullover...und mit Treibpose an meiner Lieblingsstelle gewesen. Ein paar Rotaugen hatten Lust.







Als der Schnee sich dann verabschiedet hatte, gings weiter. Nach dem Erfolg am Graben war der nächste Schritt:
Leichte Feederrute mit etwas Grundfutter und Dendrobena - habe hier mit einem Inline-Futterkorb in einem kleinen Fließgewässer getestet.
2 Stunden bei 3 Grad Wasser Temperatur und -2°C Außentemperatur, und zack, Rute krum, Fisch dran. 45er Döbel. Echtes Highlight.






Und in letzter Zeit hab ich dann öfter bei uns im alten Löschteich mit Pose und Tauwurm rumgefuchtelt.
Hier ein Auszug der Ergebnisse, hintereinander, Rotfeder, Barsch und Rotauge.
















Und letztes Wochenende dann nochmal am Graben mit einer feineren Stabpose und Dendrobena ein traumhaft schönes, dickes Frühlingsrotauge!


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir ein Petri an alle die draussen waren. Ich werde mich am Freitag für 2-3 Stunden ans Altwasser hocken. Bis jetzt schauen die Wetterprognosen gut aus, dass sch...Wetter soll erst am Samstag aufschlagen. Die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## TobBok

Für die unter euch, die sich über die Farben der Rotfeder in meinem Bild wundern sollten:
Die Rotaugen und Rotfedern sind in dem Teich mal mehr, mal weniger stark durch Kreuzung gezeichnet.
Ordne sie dann nach einer Strichliste immer der Art zu, von welcher sie mehr Merkmale zeigen.

Körperform der "Rotfeder" ist typisch Rotfeder, Afterflosse zur Bauchflosse auch, das Maul oberständig.
Aber dann hats einfach ein rotes Auge - für mich ist das dann eher Rotfeder als Rotauge....
Und den Rotaugen fehlt dann teilweise das rote Auge usw.

In dem Teich sollen auch Karpfen etc drin sein - aber die dichte an Weifisch und Flussbarsch ist so hoch, dass man sich vor Bissen gar nicht retten kann.


----------



## Mikesch

TobBok schrieb:


> ...
> Aber dann hats einfach ein rotes Auge - für mich ist das dann eher Rotfeder als Rotauge....
> ...


Die Augenfarbe bei Rotfedern ist oft kräftiger als bei reinrassigen Rotaugen.
Mit Körperform, Maulstellung und Flossenstellung liegst du schon richtig.


----------



## geomas

Petri zur wieder mal beeindruckenden Strecke, lieber Professor Tinca ! Solange die gibelios nicht die Karausche verdrängen sind sie mir in jedem Gewässer willkommen. Nen dicken Giebel hatte ich leider noch nie.

 Danke natürlich auch an TobBok für die Vorstellung der Winterstrecke. 

Und Petri heil, phirania , hoffentlich konntest Du die Stunden in der großen Outdoor-Sonnenbank genießen!


----------



## geomas

So, heute kam Arbeit dazwischen, aber morgen Vormittag soll nun meine erste Angelsession des Jahres 2021 stattfinden.
Als Rute darf sich die ABU Legerlite (meine erste, sie hat noch nen altmodischen Aufkleber von Angel-Schmidt, Karlstraße, Heilbronn drauf - muß lange her sein, daß sie über die Ladentheke ging) bewähren. 
Rolle ist ne Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing, als Montage dient wieder der supereinfach zu knüpfende feste Seitenarm. DS-Blei am kurzen Ende, ein (zierlich ausfallender) 10er Gama Finde Feeder am längeren Ende.
Mal sehen, on die Spezial-Schwingspitze (gebaut vom mehrfach erwähnten „Metal-Micky” aus England) für die hiesigen Bedingungen (langsam fließender Fluß) taugt.


----------



## Aalzheimer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist die Stelle und es bissen da nur noch kleine Dübel und ein paar ansehnliche Plötzen...



Petri Professor zur schönen Strecke. Aber erstaunlich was Du noch so für handwerkliches Zubehör aus dem Wasser zauberst.
Respekt. Tippe auf 3er oder 4er?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Tippe auf 3er oder 4er?



Was meinst du denn?


----------



## Aalzheimer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn?


Dübel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.....


----------



## TobBok

mikesch schrieb:


> Die Augenfarbe bei Rotfedern ist oft kräftiger als bei reinrassigen Rotaugen.
> Mit Körperform, Maulstellung und Flossenstellung liegst du schon richtig.


Hi Mikesch,
trotzdem gibts da wunderliche Kreuzungstiere.
Der Löschteich ist maximal einen Meter tief...und das auch nur auf ein paar Quadratmetern.
Manchmal frage ich mich, seit wie viele Generationen sich die Rotfedern und Rotaugen dort lieb haben - könnte ich vllt bald als neue Art definieren, wenn das so weiter geht...

Im Übrigens ist das Angeln dort komplett verrückt - da ist quasi kein Fischereidruck drauf. 
Man darf den Teich zwar beangeln, weil er über nen Altarm mit einem Bach verbunden ist, aber am Meisten sind die Leute am Bach, weil es dort neben Barschen, Rotaugen und Karauschen auch die sagenumwogene Bachforelle gibt. 
Hier am Teich muss man nicht einmal anfüttern. Wenn man die tiefen Stellen kennt, streckt sich die Montage unter Wasser, und schwups ist die Pose meistens schon weg. Pickern ist hier eine Qual. Das beißt alle 2 Minuten, wenn es wärmer ist. Die 10er Rotaugen saugen ohne Respekt 6er und 8er Haken ein.
Werde mal die Köder vergrößern, ob sich da dann ein Karpfen meldet an der Rute. Mais am 2er Haken?


----------



## Mikesch

TobBok schrieb:


> Hi Mikesch,
> trotzdem gibts da wunderliche Kreuzungstiere.
> Der Löschteich ist maximal einen Meter tief...und das auch nur auf ein paar Quadratmetern.
> Manchmal frage ich mich, seit wie viele Generationen sich die Rotfedern und Rotaugen dort lieb haben - könnte ich vllt bald als neue Art definieren, wenn das so weiter geht...
> ...


Auf deinen Bildern sieht man aber m. M. nur reinrassige Fische.


----------



## TobBok

mikesch schrieb:


> Auf deinen Bildern sieht man aber m. M. nur reinrassige Fische.


Hi Michael,

ich sehe das auch so.
Ein paar Kuriositäten habe ich letztes Jahr entnommen, fotografiert.... müsste mal schauen ob die Bilder noch im Google Drive zu finden sind.

Aber die Barsche werden wohl auch ihr Übriges tun und die Rotaugen und Rotfedern belästigen und krankhafte Mischlinge aussortieren.

Wenn man mit Wurm und Pose angelt ist das Verhältnis von Rotauge/Rotfeder zu Flussbarsch wirklich annäherend 2,5 zu 1.
Man denkt das nicht, aber der Teich ist echt gesund.

LG Toby


----------



## Slappy

Wir haben hier auch einen Löschteich. Leider ist das angeln in diesem verboten. 
Jeden Sommer trocknet der zu 85% aus und dann sieht man natürlich ständig Fischaktivität. Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Fische da drin rumtümpeln


----------



## TobBok

Slappy schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch einen Löschteich. Leider ist das angeln in diesem verboten.
> Jeden Sommer trocknet der zu 85% aus und dann sieht man natürlich ständig Fischaktivität. Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Fische da drin rumtümpeln


Hi Stefan,

der Löschteich fällt auch ein wenig trocken, verliert aber maximal 20 cm an Wassertiefe.
Er ist ja erstens über den Altarm angeschlossen, zweitens laufen hier ein paar Drainage-Rohre von den Bauern rein.

Ich will auch nicht großartig anfüttern - aus Sorge, dass die Wasserqualität darunter stark leiden würde.
Außerdem ist das wirklich nicht notwendig.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich hier die größte Überraschung erlebt.
Beim Köfi-Stippen (wofür ich den Teich zugegebenermaßen gezielt ausnutze, weil die Kleinfische willig und schnell beißen) hatte ich auf ein kleines Wurmstück letzes Jahr einen Flussbarsch von 31 cm. Ist bis heute mein PB-Barsch....
Ich angel mit Gummifisch an Aller, Leine und dem MLK - der Teichbarsch ist bis heute die Nummer 1.

LG Toby


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> So, heute kam Arbeit dazwischen, aber morgen Vormittag soll nun meine erste Angelsession des Jahres 2021 stattfinden.
> Als Rute darf sich die ABU Legerlite (meine erste, sie hat noch nen altmodischen Aufkleber von Angel-Schmidt, Karlstraße, Heilbronn drauf - muß lange her sein, daß sie über die Ladentheke ging) bewähren.
> Rolle ist ne Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing, als Montage dient wieder der supereinfach zu knüpfende feste Seitenarm. DS-Blei am kurzen Ende, ein (zierlich ausfallender) 10er Gama Finde Feeder am längeren Ende.
> Mal sehen, on die Spezial-Schwingspitze (gebaut vom mehrfach erwähnten „Metal-Micky” aus England) für die hiesigen Bedingungen (langsam fließender Fluß) taugt.


Feines Rütchen Geo! 
Hoffentlich setzt sie sich durch. Schwabenmädel aus dem Ländle, aus einer "Nachbarstadt", aus der ABU Familie. 
Drücke ihr die Daumen das sie Dich überzeugt und Dir vor allem viel Spaß endlich (!) wieder am Wasser! 

Tja Professor Tinca , was soll man noch groß schreiben - ziehe einfach meinen Hut!


----------



## TobBok

Ich werde mir auf meine Pickerrute mal etwas dickere Schnur drauf ziehen (momentan nur 0,14er..keine Ahnung wann ich dachte, das das ne gute Idee ist....) und mich am Donnerstag Abend oder am Freitag an den Dorfteich setzen mit Mais. Da müssen irgendwo ja größere Fische sein. ein paar Krümmel mit Mais sollten zum Anfüttern schon reichen...


----------



## Minimax

Petri,
lieber Professor Tinca zur fabelhaften Strecke, und besonders zum schönen Diskusdöbel
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Soooo, Stand der Dinge: mit ner Dose guten KAUFLAND-Maises ging es ab zum Fluß nebenan.
Erstmal ne schöne Stelle gesucht: ruhig, die Sonne angenehm frontal. Etwas lose gefüttert (Mais und etwas Pellet-Mix) und dann mal sehen.
Aber nix gab es zu sehen, jedenfalls nicht an der Swingtip. Nach ner Dreiviertelstunde Ruhe bin ich weiter.

Der „neue Platz” war lauter, es roch (landseitig) sehr unangenehm und ganz so komfortabel ausbreiten wie an Platz No. 1 konnte ich mich auch nicht.
Wieder lose per Katschi vorgefüttert und dann mal sehen. Und jetzt gab es auch was zu sehen: prima deutlich angezeigte Bisse.






Erster Fisch das Jahres 2021 war ein Plötz, geschätzt knapp über 20cm.

Ihm folgten 11 weitere Rotaugen, etwa die Hälfte mit deutlichem Metazerkarienbefall. Der kleinste war geschätzt 17-18cm klein,
der längste mag 25cm oder minimal mehr gehabt haben.
Andere Arten ließen sich nicht blicken und ich habe dann zusammengepackt.





Das kleine Specialist-Tripod von Cygnet möchte ich nicht mehr missen - es ist zwar nicht so stabil wie die größeren Stative,
für den angedachten Zweck aber von der Höhe perfekt und stabil genug.
Die Swingtip von Metal Micky muß ich reparieren: die Verbindung der Tip zum Gewindebolzen löste sich öfters und nervte.
Ursprünglich wurde wohl Schrumpfschlauch benutzt, vielleicht kann ich mit Sekundenkleber die Verbindung kitten.
Aber für langsam fließende Gewässer gefällt mir diese Bauart besser als die Standardvariante mit weichem Gummischlauch.





Die Klicker-Klacker-Rolle (Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing) lief perfekt und die alte Legerlite 211 machte sich ebenfalls gut.

Für die OCC bin ich dennoch am überlegen, eine Quivertiprute zu wählen, weil diese von der Rutenablage her vermutlich universeller einsetzbar ist.
Mal nachdenken - gut 9 Stunden bleiben dafür ja noch.


----------



## TobBok

Schönes Plötzchen, lieber geomas ! tolle bilder


----------



## Professor Tinca

Endlich wieder ein Bericht vom guten geomas  . 

Petri Heil zum gelungenen Saisonstart mein Lieber!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich war über Mittag auch noch mal zum Flüsschen und wollte gucken ob es evtl. doch mehr 
Giebel dort gibt als bislang angenommen aber das war leider nichts.
Jedenfalls ließ sich keiner blicken. Irgendwann versuche ich es aber bestimmt nochmal dort.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ganz ohne Biss und Fisch ging der Ansitz aber auch nicht vonstatten.

Um es kurz zu machen, es gab 5 kleinere Döbel, zwei Plötzen, eine Rotfeder und 4 größere Ü50 Döbel.


----------



## TobBok

Tipp aus der Giebel-Stube: Gibelios stehen farblich markantes Futter und Köder; auf dunklem Grund helles Futter, auf hellem Grund dunkles Futter.
Als Köder läuft dieser gefärbte Zucker-Mais von der Ovens-Marke echt gut, am ehesten in Rot und Grün.
Giebel und Karauschen sind phänomenal neugierige Fische. Die können dem Reiz der Untersuchung nicht widerstehen.

Professor Tinca - krasse serie!


----------



## Professor Tinca

TobBok schrieb:


> Giebel und Karauschen sind phänomenal neugierige Fische. Die können dem Reiz der Untersuchung nicht widerstehen.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier eine neue Döbeltour vom Avon Angler


----------



## rhinefisher

Morgen ist der letzte Tag mit Westwind und Sonne.
Und ab Mittag sollte ich Zeit haben.
Die Frage, welche sich mir nun stellt, lautet mehr Angeln oder eher Camping...?
Wahrscheinlich werde ich eher Kochen und den Spülsaum nach schönem Zubehör abgrasen...
Die dicken Fische überlasse ich meiner Frau..


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Morgen ist der letzte Tag mit Westwind und Sonne.
> Und ab Mittag sollte ich Zeit haben.
> Die Frage, welche sich mir nun stellt, lautet mehr Angeln oder eher Camping...?
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich eher Kochen und den Spülsaum nach schönem Zubehör abgrasen...
> Die dicken Fische überlasse ich meiner Frau..



Hat sie sich auch für die OCC angemeldet?


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri geomas ! Schade das es wohl die ABU nicht wird. Aber am Ende eigentlich egal, schön zu sehen das Du wieder in und am Deinen Element bist, das ist mir wichtiger als  ne Rute welche mir gefiel. Hauptsache für Dich passt am Ende alles und Dein Blues sagt Adieu. Was auch da letzte in französischer Aussprache für Dich gewesen sein soll für diese Saison! Ne passende Combo wird Dein Gefühl schon finden.

Ach Professor Tinca , ich werde es einfach als Signatur nehmen - Petri! 
Habe gehört Du hälst nix von Challenge's und überlegst doch auszusteigen?!   
Spaß, Petri Du alter Schlawiner!


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca  - sattes Petri, Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich mit Deinen konstanten Döbelstrecken. Ich muß wohl mal vorbeikommen und Dir auf die Finger sehen...

rustaweli - habe ja letztes Jahr etliche neue (meist „neue alte”) Ruten angeschafft, von denen viele noch keinen Warnow-Fisch gesehen haben. 
Mit der bislang von mir ungefischten Silstar Picker wird dann wenigstens eine dieser Ruten etwas intensiver genutzt werden. 
Mit der ABU habe ich ja sehr viele schöne Stunden am Wasser erleben dürfen. 
Und wenn ich gerade mal Bock auf die Legerlite habe oder auf ne Drennan dann angele ich eben mit der - OCC hin oder her ;-))


----------



## Zander Jonny

Gibt es den noch hier?
Fantastic Fishing


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Hat sie sich auch für die OCC angemeldet?


Nee - die ist eher so der Stipp und Spinn Typ.
Auf eine Combo beschränkt zu sein wäre garnicht ihr Ding.
Ausserdem muss die mich ja coachen und motivieren, sonst habe ich keine Chance....


----------



## rhinefisher

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Gibt es den noch hier?
> Fantastic Fishing


Gelegentlich....


----------



## Zander Jonny

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gelegentlich....



Wollte ihn nur kurz auf die Bundesliga Tabelle hinweisen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Seinen Blog kennst Du?




__





						Der 16er-Haken
					

Friedfischangeln in Reinkultur




					www.16er-haken.de


----------



## Jason

geomas Wollte dir noch ein Petri für dein ersten Fisch des Jahres aussprechen.  Das hab ich auch letzten Sonntag geschafft. Und schön, dass du bei der OCC dabei bist. Rollentechnisch hast du dich ja umentschieden. Keine Shakespeare Klicker-Klacker Rolle.  Die 2200er war ja die kleinste der Serie. Aber du hast dir eine schöne Combo zusammen gestellt.

Professor Tinca Petri Heil, mein Freund. Die tollen Bilder hab ich schon an der Arbeit genossen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wollte ihn nur kurz auf die Bundesliga Tabelle hinweisen.



Da geb ich nen dicken Elbplötz drauf!


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da geb ich nen dicken Elbplötz drauf!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370193


Du hast uns immer unter Beobachtung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> geomas .. Keine Shakespeare Klicker-Klacker Rolle.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke, Jason. Immerhin macht das nicht klickernde Graphite-Wunder von Daiwa schöne Geräusche, wenn die Bremse anspringt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jason schrieb:


> Du hast uns immer unter Beobachtung.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich lese schon mit und drücke dir die Daumen für ertragsreichere Tage am hinterlistigen Teich.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich lese schon mit und drücke dir die Daumen für ertragsreichere Tage am hinterlistigen Teich.


Oh, danke. Du bist ja wirklich voll im Bilde. Hoffentlich finde ich genug Zeit zum angeln an den Teichen. Dieses Jahr wird es nochmal hart  bei mir zu Hause.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing 
Angelst du eigentlich auch gerne mit der Posen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jason schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing
> Angelst du eigentlich auch gerne mit der Posen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Stippen und Matchen zirka 30x im Jahr, also durchaus häufig. Und selbstverständlich, du kannst mir deine handwerklichen Meisterstücke für die ostelbische Plötzenpflückerei zuschicken.


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stippen und Matchen zirka 30x im Jahr, also durchaus häufig. Und selbstverständlich, du kannst mir deine handwerklichen Meisterstücke für die ostelbische Plötzenpflückerei zuschicken.


Ist aufgenommen. Musst dich nur ein wenig gedulden. Federkiel, Balsa, oder Korkpose? 
Mehr kann  ich nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Professor Tinca  - sattes Petri, Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich mit Deinen konstanten Döbelstrecken. Ich muß wohl mal vorbeikommen und Dir auf die Finger sehen...



Unbedingt, Georg.
Danke euch allen für die Petris.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jason schrieb:


> Ist aufgenommen. Musst dich nur ein wenig gedulden. Federkiel, Balsa, oder Korkpose?
> Mehr kann  ich nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich war eben schon am Postenkasten, dachte die Posen sind schon da! 

Mach Balsa, mien Jung. Ich bedanke mich mit einem superben Feederfutter und schicke dir die edelsten untereinander vermengten Rohstoffe für den erfolgreichen Angeltag am Teich zu. Eine ungewaschene Hand wäscht die Andere.





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1559433144447437&id=479327772457985


----------



## geomas

Finde den Fehler:


----------



## Jason

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich war eben schon am Postenkasten, dachte die Posen sind schon da!
> 
> Mach Balsa, mien Jung. Ich bedanke mich mit einem superben Feederfutter und schicke dir die edelsten untereinander vermengten Rohstoffe für den erfolgreichen Angeltag am Teich zu. Eine ungewaschene Hand wäscht die Andere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1559433144447437&id=479327772457985


Dein Lockmittel ist garantiert besser als mein Betonfutter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Jason schrieb:


> Dein Lockmittel ist garantiert besser als mein Betonfutter.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Naja, Angeln musste schon können, sonst hilft auch das nichts.  Ich muss mich aber noch reinfuchsen, die genauen Wassermengen niederschreiben und ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen. Dat Zeugs steht noch auf Kindesbeinen.


----------



## TobBok

Ich bin echt immer beeindruckt über eure Fachsimpelei was das Grundfutter angeht, Jungs. 
Wenn ich drüber nachdenke wie egal den Brassen in dem Bauernweiher einen Ort weiter die Konsistenz und Inhaltsstoffe des Lockfutters sind und wie man trotzdem am Tag an die 12 Fische ans Band bekommt.....für mich wirken so Experimente etwas bizarr.


----------



## rhinefisher

Irgendwie bin ich gerade zu wütend um Angeln zu gehen.
Dieser verdammte Arschkari geht mir dermaßen auf den Keks, dass ich mich garnicht wieder beruhigen kann.
Jetzt warte ich seit fast 4 Monaten auf meine Ware - da reisst es auch ein 10€ Gutschein nichtmehr raus.
Da kommt hier ein Teil und dort ein wenig.... .
Die sind scheinbar völlig überfordert.
Zumindest für dieses Jahr wars das für mich mit diesem K...laden.
Eigentlich sollte man die völlig ignorieren....

Sorry - das musste jetzt mal raus....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

TobBok schrieb:


> Ich bin echt immer beeindruckt über eure Fachsimpelei was das Grundfutter angeht, Jungs.
> Wenn ich drüber nachdenke wie egal den Brassen in dem Bauernweiher einen Ort weiter die Konsistenz und Inhaltsstoffe des Lockfutters sind und wie man trotzdem am Tag an die 12 Fische ans Band bekommt.....für mich wirken so Experimente etwas bizarr.



Ich bin immer beeindruckt, wie wenig Angler das ganze Jahr über abseits der kleinsten Teiche an großen und anspruchsvolleren Gewässern wegen der fehlenden Liebe und Kenntnis fangen. Für mich wirkt diese Leidenschaftslosigkeit etwas bizarr.


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich gerade zu wütend um Angeln zu gehen.
> Dieser verdammte Arschkari geht mir dermaßen auf den Keks, dass ich mich garnicht wieder beruhigen kann.
> Jetzt warte ich seit fast 4 Monaten auf meine Ware - da reisst es auch ein 10€ Gutschein nichtmehr raus.
> Da kommt hier ein Teil und dort ein wenig.... .
> Die sind scheinbar völlig überfordert.
> Zumindest für dieses Jahr wars das für mich mit diesem K...laden.
> Eigentlich sollte man die völlig ignorieren....
> 
> Sorry - das musste jetzt mal raus....


10 Euro Gutschein? Da haben sie dich noch wahrlich großzügig bedacht :O



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin immer beeindruckt, wie wenig Angler das ganze Jahr über abseits der kleinsten Teiche an großen und anspruchsvolleren Gewässern wegen der fehlenden Liebe und Kenntnis fangen. Für mich wirkt diese Leidenschaftslosigkeit etwas bizarr.


Wer fängt hat Recht.
Bizarr ist in dem Fall nicht negativ gemeint. Sonst hätte ich ja nicht die Worte "bin beeindruckt" gewählt.
Ich arbeite mir in der Woche den Rücken krumm - ich habe schlichtweg nicht wirklich viel Zeit für großartige Experimente nebenher.
Verlasse das Haus morgens um 7 und komme abends um 7 Uhr Heim. Jeden Tag.


----------



## rhinefisher

Für 2 Stündchen war ich dann doch noch am Wasser, aber es war enttäuschend.
Der böse Wind hatte auf Nord gedreht, die Fische wollten auch nicht so Recht, und das Allerschlimmste; es gab keine Fundsachen zu finden...
Trotzdem gut einfach nur draussen zu sein....


----------



## Made90

Ich habe heute auch mal das gute Wetter genutzt um meine neue Rute zu testen, eigentlich war ich auf Brassen aus aber solch schöne Rotaugen waren auch willkommen, ingesamt 67 stück


----------



## Made90

Hier noch ein Foto


----------



## Trotta

Ähm, ok... das ist jetzt aber doch ein büschen übertrieben.


----------



## Ilwertritschje

Also irgendwas stimmt hier nicht.
Gebt´s zu: ihr angelt alle nicht im Rhein, oder? Und definitiv nicht in unserem Vereins-See, denn dann würde keiner hier diese Fische zeigen können.
Nein, es ist kein Neid, es ist absolute Verwunderung!
Einer schreibt von Mais.....jetzt????? zu dieser Zeit???? Nur im Hochsommer erschrecken unsere Fische nicht vor einem Maiskorn - und dann ist es noch am besten, wenn man nur ein halbes nimmt. 
Morgen am heiligen Karfreitag werde ich wiederum Anlauf nehmen. Aber wo? Flache Schlammgrube, tiefer Baggersee oder eben der Rhein?????
Ich werde berichten, was ich wieder nicht gefangen hab.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - interessant, daß die Schuten (?) da einfach so verankert sind. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da Fisch in der Nähe ist. Schade, daß bei Euch anglerisch nix lief.

bubfesch - Petri zur Rotaugenstrecke. Bei so ner Stückzahl bräuchte ich schon nen Clicker-Zähler. Zufrieden mit der neuen Rute? Und falls ja oder nein - was für eine ist es denn?

Ilwertritschje - haha, Grüße vom Maismann. Ich würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn selbst der gute KAUFLAND-Mais an etlichen Gewässern hier als Köder versagen würde. Mal sehen, ob der Temperatursturz (locker -10° von vorgestern/gestern auf heute tagsüber) den Fischis doch noch zusetzt. Denn auch die kommenden Tage sollen recht frisch werden.


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> bubfesch - Petri zur Rotaugenstrecke. Bei so ner Stückzahl bräuchte ich schon nen Clicker-Zähler. Zufrieden mit der neuen Rute? Und falls ja oder nein - was für eine ist es denn ?


Ich probier so mein Gedächtnis fit zu halten  Ja sehr zufrieden sogar wenn man den Preis der Rute beachtet, es handelt sich um die neue Browning Argon 2.0 in der 3.6m Variante. Wie ich finde extrem gut verarbeitet in diesem Preissegment, kann sie nur empfehlen   

Als Köder hatte ich mit 2 Maden angefangen was zu häufigen Fehlbissen führte, später hab ich auf Made und eine fake Zuckmückenlarve gewechselt was dann eigentlich sofort die großen Rotaugen brachte, erklären kann ich mir es nicht


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Aufklärung, bubfesch ! 
Mit Lebendködern will ich die Tage auch angreifen, mal sehen, ob im Kühlschrank noch was krabbelt...


----------



## Made90

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen  Die Zuckmückenlarwen von Alliexpress haben mich echt überzeugt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

bubfesch schrieb:


> Als Köder hatte ich mit 2 Maden angefangen was zu häufigen Fehlbissen führte, später hab ich auf Made und eine fake Zuckmückenlarve gewechselt was dann eigentlich sofort die großen Rotaugen brachte, erklären kann ich mir es nicht



Schwimmen die Fakebaits? Wenn ja, dann wird das Hakengewicht samt Made leichter und der Fisch saugt den Köder wesentlich schneller ein. Das ist einer der mitunter wichtigsten Kniffe für schwierige Angeltage, aka Schwimmmaden.


----------



## Made90

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... Ich hatte oft Fehlbisse auf 2 Maden und mir sind dann unten in meiner Tasche die noch unbenutzte Tüte ins Auge gestochen die ich mir eigentlich fürs Stippen im Sommer zugelgt hatte. Dies brachte dann den Durchbruch und die größe der Fische wurde schlagartig größer und ich konnte fast jeden Biss verwerten. Erklären kann ich es mir nicht da die gefangenen Rotaugen locker 2 oder mehr Maden weghauen könnten 

Es könnte natürlich sein dass sie das Hakengewicht ausgelichen haben da ich den Drennan Carvon Feederhaken verwendet habe welcher ziemlich dickdrähtig ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

bubfesch schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... Ich hatte oft Fehlbisse auf 2 Maden und mir sind dann unten in meiner Tasche die noch unbenutzte Tüte ins Auge gestochen die ich mir eigentlich fürs Stippen im Sommer zugelgt hatte. Dies brachte dann den Durchbruch und die größe der Fische wurde schlagartig größer und ich konnte fast jeden Biss verwerten. Erklären kann ich es mir nicht da die gefangenen Rotaugen locker 2 oder mehr Maden weghauen könnten
> 
> Es könnte natürlich sein dass sie das Hakengewicht ausgelichen haben da ich den Drennan Carvon Feederhaken verwendet habe welcher ziemlich dickdrähtig ist



Zwischen "können" und "wollen" besteht ja immer ein Unterschied. Schmeiß die Fakemücken in ein Wasserglas, wenn sie schwimmen, hast du eine mögliche Antwort gefunden. Das Rotauge lässt oft Köder liegen oder attackiert flott, gerade wegen der Schwarmdynamik oder Gefahr, selbst beim Fressen gefressen zu werden. Da kann ein zu schwerer Köder, der nicht sofort im Maul landet, auf Fehlbisse wegen ausblasen hinauslaufen. Das liest sich immer schwierig, aber zwischen 0.1g und 0.3g besteht aus der Fischperspektive ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Siehe Wafter beim Method Feedern. Die Maulgröße per se hat damit 0,0 zu tun.


----------



## Made90

Ich werde die Larwen morgen mal ins Wasserbad legen, ich hatte am See nicht daran gedacht weil ich schnell die taktik ändern musste da ich angst hatte dass die Fische den Platz schneller verlassen würden wenn nicht schnell genug Futter nachgelegt worden wäre


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

bubfesch schrieb:


> Ich werde die Larwen morgen mal ins Wasserbad legen, ich hatte am See nicht daran gedacht weil ich schnell die taktik ändern musste da ich angst hatte dass die Fische den Platz schneller verlassen würden wenn nicht schnell genug Futter nachgelegt worden wäre



Alles richtig gemacht, 68 Rotaugen sind ne dufte Nummer. Fettes Petri!


----------



## Made90

Das denk ich mir auch, war echt ein super Tag da ich eigentlich nur die Wurfeigenschafter der Rute ausprobieren wollte, ich hatte mich eigentlich auf einen Schneidertag eingestellt da das Wasser noch sehr kalt war und die letzten Ansitze ein Flopp waren, aber das ist doch das schöne am Angeln dass es oft diese Überraschungsmomente gibt weil ich hätte mir nie erträumt soviele Fische zu fangen, ich war eigentlich schon nach dem ersten Rotauge überglücklich


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher - interessant, daß die Schuten (?) da einfach so verankert sind. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da Fisch in der Nähe ist. Schade, daß bei Euch anglerisch nix lief.



Die werden immer dort geparkt.
So nah am Ufer wie gestern hab ich das allerdigs noch nie gesehen.
Diese 2800t Schute wurde vom Sog immer so ca. 10m rausgezogen, um dann wieder auf die Spitze der Buhne zu knallen.. .
Fische mögen da schon einige Wenige gewesen sein, aber mein völlig unmotiviertes Vorgehen war halt nicht sehr produktiv....


----------



## geomas

Mal sehen, vielleicht versuche ich heute Nachmittag noch mal mein Glück. Bin etwas schlapp und das Wetter ist nicht so prickelnd. 
Eventuell mal aus der Stadt raus, zum Glück läßt die Sommerzeit mir etwas mehr Spielraum.
Allen am Wasser viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tobias85

Meine liebsten Angelbrüder, die Hausarbeiten sind endlich abgegeben, damit habe ich endlich wieder mehr Zeit, euren Lausbubenstreichen zu folgen und euch mit meinen ebensolchen zu belustigen. 

Gestern ging es nach gefühlter Ewigkeit auch direkt wieder an den kleinen Bach. Im Gepäck die Greys Feederrute in Kombination mit einer Spitze meiner Silstar Picker. Andal zu ehren hab ich mich ja doch noch für die OCC angemeldet und wollte meine Kombi gleich mal ausführen. Außerdem ist die Rute deutlich länger als die Picker die ich da sonst immer eingesetzt habe, so kann ich mich besser vor den Döbeln verstecken. Ich glaube auf die Hasel dort ist das ne ganz heiße Kombination, aber mit den großen Haken hats Fehlbisse gehagelt.  Ein Mittzwanziger-Döbel hat das kleine Abenteuer dann noch perfekt gemacht.


----------



## geomas

Ganz neue Stelle, nicht gerade optimal vom Ufer her, aber nicht ganz fischlos. Nach 5 Minuten gab's den ersten lütten Plötz. Den betrachte ich mal als Vorhut.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin grade mal ein paar Schritte spaziert, und musste feststellen, das der schöne Sonnenschein tatsächlich nur schöner Schein ist. Hier ists windig und kalt, heut bleiben die Haken trocken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier war es auch sehr windig und kalt hier. Ich habe mir ne halbwegs ruhige Ecke gesucht und ein paar Plötzen, Döbel, ne Güster und n Aland geangelt.
(Siehe OCC und Friedfischfangtrööt)


----------



## Ilwertritschje

Hmmmm..........war nix bei mir, ausser kalt und langweilig. War aber auch weit und breit der einzige Angler.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich war an einer mir neuen Stelle, die ich nur von zwei „Erkundungsspaziergängen” im Januar kannte.
Der angedachte Platz war von sehr freundlichen auswärtigen Anglern besetzt, ich bin dann 50 oder 60m weiter. 
Da war das Ufer für die unter 3m kurze Winklepicker und den Kescher im Gepäck nicht optimal, aber praktisch gab es heute keine Probleme. 
Wieder mit Mais und Pelletmix lose gefüttert und ne supereinfache Montage ausgebracht.

Es gab zunächst 5 Plötz, bin dann noch ein paar Meter weiter, hier schauten dann 2 Rotfedern, 2 Güstern und ein letzter Plötz vorbei.
Alle Fische eher klein - von geschätzt 12cm bis minimal Ü20.
Zum  Glück war das Wetter angenehmer als prognostiziert, gefroren hab ich im Gegensatz zu gestern nicht. 
Diese „Ecke” an der Warnow werde ich sicher erneut aufsuchen, dann aber nicht mit der OCC-Picker, sondern mit ängerer Rute und einem 4m-Kescherstiel.

Also insgesamt wars ein schöner Nachmittag.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri euch beiden 

geomas, das ist die Warnow auf dem Bild? Auch nach zehnmal gucken siehts für mich aus wie ein idyllischer Teich im Wald.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 , ja, das ist die Warnow. Etwas präziser: abgebildet ist im Gegensatz zum „Fluß nebenan” (die Unterwarnow ist offiziell Küstengewässer) in meiner direkten Nachbarschaft die Oberwarnow. Noch knapp innerhalb der Hansestadt.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin grade mal ein paar Schritte spaziert, und musste feststellen, das der schöne Sonnenschein tatsächlich nur schöner Schein ist. Hier ists windig und kalt, heut bleiben die Haken trocken.


Eine kluge Entscheidung werter Nachbar.
Ich habe mich vom Sonnenschein täuschen lassen. Obwohl es an meiner geschützten Stelle sehr gut auszuhalten war, war die Fischaktivität doch mehr als dürftig. 
Nur ein Miniplötz und ein Babyskimmer verirrten sich an meine bunte Köderauswahl.
Egal, wahrscheinlich werde ich trotzdem heute nochmal losziehen. Hauptsache raus und aufs Wasser starren


----------



## Ilwertritschje

ähhh, was genau ist denn ein plötz????


----------



## Ilwertritschje

ist das ein fisch, der PLÖTZlich beisst?


----------



## rutilus69

Ilwertritschje schrieb:


> ähhh, was genau ist denn ein plötz????


Plötze, Rotauge, rutilus rutilus


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich war an einer mir neuen Stelle, die ich nur von zwei „Erkundungsspaziergängen” im Januar kannte.
> Der angedachte Platz war von sehr freundlichen auswärtigen Anglern besetzt, ich bin dann 50 oder 60m weiter.
> Da war das Ufer für die unter 3m kurze Winklepicker und den Kescher im Gepäck nicht optimal, aber praktisch gab es heute keine Probleme.
> Wieder mit Mais und Pelletmix lose gefüttert und ne supereinfache Montage ausgebracht.
> 
> Es gab zunächst 5 Plötz, bin dann noch ein paar Meter weiter, hier schauten dann 2 Rotfedern, 2 Güstern und ein letzter Plötz vorbei.
> Alle Fische eher klein - von geschätzt 12cm bis minimal Ü20.
> Zum  Glück war das Wetter angenehmer als prognostiziert, gefroren hab ich im Gegensatz zu gestern nicht.
> Diese „Ecke” an der Warnow werde ich sicher erneut aufsuchen, dann aber nicht mit der OCC-Picker, sondern mit ängerer Rute und einem 4m-Kescherstiel.
> 
> Also insgesamt wars ein schöner Nachmittag.


Petri und danke für das wunderschöne Foto, Georg!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Genau.
Westplötzen heißen auch Rotaugen und Westdöbel Gelbaugen.......


----------



## rutilus69

Und der Ost-Brassen heißt Blei


----------



## Professor Tinca

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und der Ost-Brassen heißt Blei


Manchmal ja aber auch Brachsen (eher nördlich) oder Bleipleite, während ne Güster mancherorts auch Pliete genannt wird.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und der Ost-Brassen heißt Blei


Laut meinem Dresdner Onkel (leidenschaftlicher Angler, hat mir viel beigebracht und die erste Combo geschenkt) sogar Plei


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukeleie heißen hier auch Ükel oder Ukel, während sie im Westen manchmal "Lauben" genannt werden.
So heißen bei uns allerdings die Gartenhäuser.


----------



## Trotta

Ganz tief im Westen heißen Brassen Bresen und Ükel Alve.


----------



## Forelle74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ukeleie heißen hier auch Ükel oder Ukel, während sie im Westen manchmal "Lauben" genannt werden.
> So heißen bei uns allerdings die Gartenhäuser.


Ich werd euch schon noch ne Laube zeigen  .
Es gibt sogar Seelauben bei uns.

Hab vor kurzem mal das Wort "Skimmer" aufgeschnappt.
Im Bezug auf eine Fischart.
Weiß jemand was das genau ist.


----------



## Minimax

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich werd euch schon noch ne Laube zeigen  .
> Es gibt sogar Seelauben bei uns.
> 
> Hab vor kurzem mal das Wort "Skimmer" aufgeschnappt.
> Im Bezug auf eine Fischart.
> Weiß jemand was das genau ist.


Die englischen Angler nennen junge Brassen, die noch hell sind so.
Güstern haben die nur lokal auf den Inseln, die heissen eigentlich Silver bream oder white bream dort, könnte mir vorstellen, das die Angler dort sie auch Skimmer nennen.


----------



## rutilus69

Also ich kenne Skimmer als jugendliche Brassen


----------



## Minimax

Ich persönlich nenne Güstern übrigens "Oh, nein, sie sind da"


----------



## Ilwertritschje

Krass die Namen!
Ukelei sind bei uns "Schneirer", ein Blei ist ein "Bräsem" und ein Rotauge "Rootaag". Und ein Döbel ist ein "Mullwe", aber so nennen wir auch einen grobschlächtigen, gierigen Menschen.  Aber sehr interessant, dass man mal erfährt, wie die Jungs und Mädels anderswo heißen. Wenn ich immer in Bayern angele - sprachlich uns wesentlich näher, als alles nördlich oder östlich von Kassel - sind Rapfen "Schied" und Bräsem "Braxn" und ein Wels ist ein "Wolla", zumindest sprechen sie´s so aus. 
DA könnte man jetzt bestimmt schon gut fangen. Ganz geil! Und alles durcheinander. Dicke Barbe, dann wieder kleines Rotauge, dann vielleicht ein Karpfen usw.
Eigentlich wollte ich im Mai hin, aber das kann ich mir wahrscheinlich in die Haare schmieren.

Ich schiebs jetzt mal einfach auf das maikühle Wetter, dass bei uns so gar nichts läuft. Genau so, wie die Badewanne heute nicht abläuft. Ich sitze hier und warte auf den Reparateur, sonst wäre ich schon wieder draussen. Ist zwar Wind, wie verrückt, aber wenn ich seh, wie das Wetter die nächsten Tage werden soll, muss es eigentlich sein. Am Baggerloch werd ich die taufrischen Maden 10 Meter in die Tiefe schicken.


----------



## rutilus69

Und Ukeleis "Mist, ich kann nicht mit Made weiterangeln"


----------



## Forelle74

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne Skimmer als jugendliche Brassen





Minimax schrieb:


> Die englischen Angler nennen junge Brassen, die noch hell sind so.
> Güstern haben die nur lokal auf den Inseln, die heissen eigentlich Silver bream oder white bream dort, könnte mir vorstellen, das die Angler dort sie auch Skimmer nennen.


Danke euch für die schnelle Erklärung


----------



## Ilwertritschje

Also darf ich davon ausgehen, dass Ihr eher aus östlichen Gefilden seid????
Ich hatte nen Angelkollegen, der war aus Dessau und der hat seinen selbstgemachten Angelteig als "Klump" bezeichnet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nenne Güstern übrigens "Oh, nein, sie sind da"



"Yousonofabitch" ist auch eine gläufige Bezeichnung für Güstern im englischsprachigen Raum.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ukeleie heißen hier auch Ükel oder Ukel, während sie im Westen manchmal "Lauben" genannt werden.
> So heißen bei uns allerdings die Gartenhäuser.


Kann nicht sein! Bin ja Heimatvertriebener, aber kannte schon damals Plötz und Rotauge, Ukelei überhaupt nicht, das waren Lauben, Bleie(r) ja, Döbel als Fischart war mir völlig unbekannt, Gelbauge höre ich gerade sogar zum ersten Mal.
Naja, komme aber auch aus einer Kulturstadt des schon immer freien Fürstentum Anhalts, es gab schon vor Jahrhunderten Vereine zur Pflege dt. Sprache, als France gerade hip war.
Preussen's Glanz, Sachsen's Gloria, Anhalts Kultur!
So!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ilwertritschje schrieb:


> Also darf ich davon ausgehen, dass Ihr eher aus östlichen Gefilden seid????



Einige Ükels ja aber nicht die Mehrzahl.


----------



## porbeagle

Oha Anglerdeutsche Wortschöpfungen da mach ich mit:

Ukelei heißt bei uns Schneider.
Gründlinge sind Gressen.
Kaulbarsche heißen Rotzer oder Rotzbarsch.
Ganz wichtig es heißt auch Schepphammer (um den Fisch zu landen) und nicht Kescher  (In den Kescher kommt der gefangene Fisch zum hältern.)
Und nicht Senknetz oder so, sondern Hebgärnel.


----------



## Forelle74

porbeagle schrieb:


> Oha Anglerdeutsche Wortschöpfungen da mach ich mit:
> 
> Ukelei heißt bei uns Schneider.



Bei uns ist Schneider eine eigene Fischart.
Wie heißt der Schneider dann bei euch?


----------



## porbeagle

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Schneider eine eigene Fischart.
> Wie heißt der Schneider dann bei euch?



Keine Ahnung, ich hab hier noch nie einen gesehen.


----------



## Forelle74

porbeagle schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hab hier noch nie einen gesehen.


Hab öfter mal welche beim Fliegen Fischen erwischt.


----------



## porbeagle

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab öfter mal welche beim Fliegen Fischen erwischt.


Wie groß ist denn deine Fliege ?


----------



## Forelle74

porbeagle schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn deine Fliege ?


Das war ne kleine Nymphe. 
Hatte eigentlich vor auf Aitel zu gehen. 
Dann sah ich kleine Ringe an der Oberfläche. 
Dann hing da halt ein Schneider mit ca 10 cm dran.
Ich Wechsel schon öfter durch.
Wenn wenig oder keine Bisse kommen geh ich schonmal runter mit der Nymphen Größe. 
Das mögen auch Rotpunkt Döbel mal ganz gerne.


----------



## porbeagle

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das mögen auch Rotpunkt Döbel mal ganz gerne.


Was ist das ?


----------



## yukonjack

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Schneider eine eigene Fischart.
> Wie heißt der Schneider dann bei euch?


Nix gefangen.


----------



## Tobias85

porbeagle schrieb:


> Was ist das ?


Was hat denn rote Punkte und macht unserem edlen Döbel den Lebensraum und das Futter streitig?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Laut meinem Dresdner Onkel (leidenschaftlicher Angler, hat mir viel beigebracht und die erste Combo geschenkt) sogar Plei



Haha, konnte er „Plei” auch aussprechen? Die Sachsen kennen doch eher „hoardes und weisches Be”.

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Und wo ich gerade dabei bin: auch wenn der Name „Abramowitsch” fällt muß ich zunächst an unseren schleimigen Freund Abramis brama denken.

So ich suche mal schnell Deckung.


----------



## phirania

Schlechtes Angelwetter heute...?


----------



## Professor Tinca

phirania schrieb:


> Schlechtes Angelwetter heute...?



Ja leider.


----------



## porbeagle

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was hat denn rote Punkte und macht unserem edlen Döbel den Lebensraum und das Futter streitig?


Weiß ich was Ihr für komisches Zeug bei euch habt ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

RPD = Rotpunktdöbel = Bachforelle
RBD = Regenbogendöbel = Regebogenforelle

Das ist Ükel-Slang!


----------



## rutilus69

phirania schrieb:


> Schlechtes Angelwetter heute...?


Ja, sehr unangenehm heute. Ich habe nach drei Stunden abgebrochen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Eine wirklich breit angelegte Metastudie zur Soziologie hat ergeben, dass wir hier am Niederrhein erheblich mehr mit den Menschen im Norden Spaniens und im Süden Englands gemein haben, als mit den Leuten in Bayern und Württemberg.
Ich persönlich habe das schon immer gewusst, aber es erklärt halt schön die sprachliche Zerrissenheit unserer geliebten Republik....
Gleich fahre ich ein wenig abschneidern und Französich üben...


----------



## geomas

Ich werde auch gleich noch mal los. Zum Fluß nebenan. 
Etwas Mais ist noch da und ein paar Maden konnte ich dem Händler vorhin entreißen.
Vielleicht gibts ja mal einen nicht-Cypriniden. Aber jeder Fisch sei mir willkommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Georg.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin durch Osterliches Grillen gebunden. Ich hatte Hoffnung, das nach Jahren der geduldigen Schulung nun die jüngere Generation übernehmen kann, und ich schön locker ne Runde anne Teiche kann, und nachher steht das Essen aufm Tisch.
Pustekuchen. Alle machen alles falsch, und zwar jede(r) in unterschiedlichen Richtungen. Ich wette die kriegen hin mit konventionellen Mitteln ne Kernschmelze am Grill zu produzieren.


----------



## skyduck

So heute erster Versuch auf freier Strecke. Mit Sphere im Doppelpack. Mal schauen ob und was hier geht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dir auch viel Erfolg Dirk.


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> So heute erster Versuch auf freier Strecke. Mit Sphere im Doppelpack. Mal schauen ob und was hier geht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370540


Hat bei mir auch nix genutzt


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> So heute erster Versuch auf freier Strecke. Mit Sphere im Doppelpack. Mal schauen ob und was hier geht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370540


Welche ist denn die Mojo-Rute, Dirk? Die linke oder die rechte...?
PETRI für dich und frohe Ostern!


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, Glückwunsch zur zweiten Sphere, Dirk! Auch die 11ft-Version mit WG bis 70gr??


----------



## hester

Vielleicht gibt mir skyduck etwas Mana ab?


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> So heute erster Versuch auf freier Strecke. Mit Sphere im Doppelpack. Mal schauen ob und was hier geht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370540





hester schrieb:


> Hat bei mir auch nix genutzt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370543


Lotto gewonnen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Egal ob Bolo, Stippe oder Grundrute, alles lief auf Frankreich hinaus. Ich hätte auf dem Sofa bleiben sollen. Dafür wurden die Maden vom Haken abgefressen, ohne das die Pose etwas anzeigte. Aber man ist ja auf große aus.


----------



## skyduck

Skott geomas die Linke ganz in blau (blaue Rolle , blaue Schnur) ist der bekannte „magic rod“ die Rechte ist der Rookie . Dabei handelt es sich um die Bombversion in 10ft WG 35g. Diese ist neben Kürzer, noch etwas filigraner und leichter. Der Griff ist deutlich kürzer, ansonsten aber die selbe mir bekannte Griffigkeit. Da sie heute den ersten Einsatz hat kann ich erst danach genaueres berichten und urteilen.


----------



## skyduck

Slappy schrieb:


> Lotto gewonnen?


Selbe Tippgemeinschaft


----------



## geomas

Ich werde gleich einpacken. Die wärmende Sonne erreicht mich nicht mehr. Französisch muss ich heute nicht trällern.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich einpacken. Die wärmende Sonne erreicht mich nicht mehr. Französisch muss ich heute nicht trällern.


Wir sind gespannt! 
Hier wird es die nächsten Tage unangenehm vom Wetter her. Dazu noch die Arbeit. Mal schauen wann Pepe und ich wieder ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## geomas

Tja, also die Fischies hier sind offenbar in Freßlaune und packen auch richtig zu.
War an einer oft beangelten Stelle, die ich dieses Jahr aber noch nicht probiert hatte. Wie üblich lose vorgefüttert und dann mal sehen.
Gewohnte Montage (fester Seitenarm mit DS-Blei) und als Haken diente heute mal ein 14er LS-2210.
Erster Fisch war ein Plötz, ihm sollten 12 Artgenossen folgen. Auf Mais, Made, Made+Caster oder Made+Mais. 2 Stammtisch-Wappentiere kamen hinzu (auf Made). Größenmäßig waren die Plötz so zwischen etwa 12 und 25cm.
Die Traverse-X in 2,90m ist wirklich ne feine Rute, für diese Art der Angelei nahezu perfekt. Bin schon auf den ersten „besseren Fisch” an ihr gespannt.

Anfangs war es auch sehr angenehm am Wasser - der Wind spielte an meiner Stelle keine große Rolle, die Sonne schien mir kraftvoll auf den Rücken.
Der Pegel war heute übrigens leicht über normal - perfekt in meinen Augen. Später verschwand die Sonne hinter Häusern und es wurde doch recht frisch.





Der Schwan sah kurz vorbei, wir beide blieben friedlich.


----------



## TobBok

Moin Jungs, und Petri allen Fängern!

War heute nach nem unerfolgreichen Forellen-Ansitz am Mühlenkolk nochmal Abends kurz mit der Posenrute zum Löschteich hin. 
Habe dort mal testweise eine Hand Mais eingeworfen - dort ist letzte Nacht von einem anderen Vereinsmitglied ein 70er Karpfen gelandet worden.

Tatsächlich ging sofort die Gründelaction los....aber ich glaube da muss ich nochmal anders ran. 
Die Pose hat sich immer aufgestellt....und Zack war sie auch schon wieder weg.

Hier das Ergebnis von 15 Minuten testen: 3 Rotaugen, 1 Rotfeder... mit Bildern (bis auf von einem Rotauge; das Größte Rotauge hatte 21 cm.)
Rotauge (nicht gemessen)





Rotfeder (nicht gemessen)





Die Fische müssten beide so ungefähr ~18 cm haben.

Rotauge - 21 cm


----------



## hester

geomas 

Das freut mich sehr das dir die Traverse X gefällt, sie kommt auch mit größeren Exemplaren gut zurecht. Wegen Rollenhaltern: Es gab sie in beiden Ausführungen, mit den Kunststoffschiebern als auch mit Metallhaltern. Mit diesen Dingern bin ich nie zurecht gekommen, deshalb habe ich sie mir mit festem Rollenhalter umgebaut, ist halt Geschmackssache. Allerdings ist man beim Umbau mit gutem Kork schnell bei 70-80€
Mir wars das Wert, ich hab halt einen Narren   an der Rute gefressen.


----------



## Jason

Petri in die Runde. Ich wollte ja mit dem Sohnemann und seinem Campingbus zum Baggersee, aber das fällt aus, weil er über Ostern Notdienstbereitschaft reingedrückt bekommen hat. Er ist in der Heizungsbranche tätig. Im Prinzip bin ich nicht böse drum, da das Wetter bescheiden werden soll. Auf meinen Rücken muss ich aufpassen, daher. Aber die Sache ist nicht aus der Welt. Dann wünsche ich euch ein frohes Osterfest und bleibt wohlauf.

Gruß Jason


----------



## TobBok

Jason schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde. Ich wollte ja mit dem Sohnemann und seinem Campingbus zum Baggersee, aber das fällt aus, weil er über Ostern Notdienstbereitschaft reingerückt bekommen hat. Er ist in der Heizungsbranche tätig. Im Prinzip bin ich nicht böse drum, da das Wetter bescheiden werden soll. Auf meinen Rücken muss ich aufpassen, daher. Aber die Sache ist nicht aus der Welt. Dann wünsche ich euch ein frohes Osterfest und bleibt wohlauf.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Moin Jason, ist natürlich nicht ganz so schön...
Aber wäre heute nicht die Sonne draußen gewesen, wäre ich auch nicht rausgegangen. Gestern Angeln hätte ich mir sparen können....
Weil es wirklich ekelig ist. 8 Grad, Wind, keine Sonne.
Aber wenn dann die Sonne dazu kommt, und etwas weniger Wind...dann lässt es sich auch bei 10 Grad überleben....


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Moin Jason, ist natürlich nicht ganz so schön...
> Aber wäre heute nicht die Sonne draußen gewesen, wäre ich auch nicht rausgegangen. Gestern Angeln hätte ich mir sparen können....
> Weil es wirklich ekelig ist. 8 Grad, Wind, keine Sonne.
> Aber wenn dann die Sonne dazu kommt, und etwas weniger Wind...dann lässt es sich auch bei 10 Grad überleben....


Überraschenderweise war das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht bei uns. 11Grad und teilweise Sonne. Aber ich habe heute wieder die Arbeiten auf meiner Baustelle aufgenommen. Die Winterpause ist vorüber. Es gibt halt Prioritäten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## TobBok

Jason schrieb:


> Überraschenderweise war das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht bei uns. 11Grad und teilweise Sonne. Aber ich habe heute wieder die Arbeiten auf meiner Baustelle aufgenommen. Die Winterpause ist vorüber. Es gibt halt Prioritäten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, heute ging es hier auch tatsächlich. Ohne Sonne hätte ich mich garnicht erst aufgerafft und es auf Forelle und Weißfisch getestet....
Mir gings auch eher um gestern - da war das Wetter echt uncool.

Grüße 
Tobias


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Mir gings auch eher um gestern - da war das Wetter echt uncool.


Der April macht was er will.  Es kommen bessere Tage. Aber es gibt auch den altbewährten Spruch, "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung". Aber da pfeif ich drauf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Nabend...
Es war mal wieder durchwachsen, es gab einen sehr sehr kalten Nordwind, einige selbstmörderische Rotaugen und eine Fundsache.
Immerhin hatte man die Schute 10m weiter in den Strom verlegt - haben wohl bemerkt dass bei Stein gegen Stahl der Stein gewinnt.. .
Ach ja - und ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, beim Auswerfen mit dem Haken im Gesträuch hinter mir hängen zu bleiben und dabei das gesamte Vorfach abzureissen.
Trotzdem bin ich natürlich ein sehr sehr guter Angler....











Lieber Hund





Sehr sehr böser Hund!


----------



## TobBok

Jason schrieb:


> Der April macht was er will.  Es kommen bessere Tage. Aber es gibt auch den altbewährten Spruch, "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung". Aber da pfeif ich drauf.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn ich etwas weiter wegfahre, dann bereite ich mich auch aufs schlechtere Wetter vor. Regenjacke, gefütterte Hose, usw.
Aber wenn ich drei Straßen weiter angle am Bach, dann geh ich nicht los, wenn der Himmel mir den Stinkefinger zeigt. 

Man muss ja schon Prioritäten setzen.

LG Tobias


----------



## geomas

TobBok - Petri zur gemischten Strecke! Sehr schöne Farben haben die Rotaugen und -federn bei Dir!

hester - danke, die Traverse-X 290 kommt mir merklich kräftiger vor als ihre kürzere Schwester. Sonst hätte ich sie auch nicht als OCC-Rute gewählt. Die 260 ist in meinen Augen ne Winter-Rute für das sehr feine Fischen.
Die (sehr schöne) alte Balzer Edition 1 Picker mag noch etwas schneller sein als die 290 bei einer auch hervorragenden Aktion für Plötz&Co.
Irgendwann muß ich die Ruten mal nebeneinander fischen für einen besseren Vergleich. 
Hast Du eigentlich die Sphere in der 11ft-Variante oder ne andere Größe gewählt?

skyduck - danke für die Aufklärung. Hoffentlich kannst Du die beiden Spheres bald im Drill vergleichen.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - Petri zu den Rotaugen! Bei Bild ___0538 dachte ich erst, Coco hätte einen dicken Haufen unter die Rolle gemacht.
Die Fundsache sieht ja recht frisch aus.


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Rotfeder (nicht gemessen)


Lieber TobBok. Drück die Fische nicht so fest. Denen wird es übel. Leg sie besser auf die Hand. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Die Fundsache sieht ja recht frisch aus.


Ja, die Eine schon, bei der Anderen war bloß noch der Kopf übrig.
Hat man schon recht selten - Spinner, Wobbler und Blinker sehen noch nach 2-3 Jahren ganz gut aus.
Gummi zerfällt scheinbar recht flott.
Egal - ich nehme alles an Blei mit und giesse mir was Neues daraus...


----------



## TobBok

Jason schrieb:


> Lieber TobBok. Drück die Fische nicht so fest. Denen wird es übel. Leg sie besser auf die Hand.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hi Jason,

der Fisch wird nicht gedrückt. Die Finger sind feucht und umgreifen den Fisch grade so, dass er nicht aus der Fläche hüpfen kann.
Ist quasi eine gemütliche Fingermatratze fürs Federchen.
Leider hat man auf dem Steg den üblichen Platz, den ich gerne hätte um die Fische sauber im Kescher zu fotografieren.
Die Verletzungsgefahr für die Tiere ist mir sonst einfach zu groß.

LG Tobias


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> der Fisch wird nicht gedrückt. Die Finger sind feucht und umgreifen den Fisch grade so, dass er nicht aus der Fläche hüpfen kann.
> Ist quasi eine gemütliche Fingermatratze fürs Federchen.
> Leider hat man auf dem Steg den üblichen Platz, den ich gerne hätte um die Fische sauber im Kescher zu fotografieren.
> Die Verletzungsgefahr für die Tiere ist mir sonst einfach zu groß.
> 
> LG Tobias


Du machst das schon. Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Und der Ost-Brassen heißt Blei



Bei uns in Vorpommern heißt er auch Kuttendeckel.


----------



## Finke20

Ein Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.
Zum angeln bin ich heute nicht gekommen, musste leider arbeite. Aber nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, nur das Wetter soll ja nicht so üppig werden .
Doch es gab heute noch was schönes vom Osterhasen.






Danke lieber Osterhase , ach nein Jason .


----------



## hester

Ich habe die Sphere in 12ft, 80gr, aber bisher nur 1x erfolglos im Einsatz gehabt.


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sphere in 12ft, 80gr, aber bisher nur 1x erfolglos im Einsatz gehabt.


Danke, ich erinnere eine sehr positive Besprechung in einem nicht mehr auffindbaren Artikel des Champions-Teams.
Hoffentlich findet sich bald ein Tester für Deine Exemplare am anderen Ende der Strippe ;-)


----------



## geomas

Morgen soll es ungemütlicher werden. Aber vielleicht ist dennoch ne kleine Angelsession drin. Habe mittlerweile auch Sandwichtoastbrot. 
Die im letzten Jahr erworbenen aber noch nicht probierten Ringers Bait-Punches (aus quietschbuntem Plastik) könnten zum Ersteinsatz kommen.

Allen Ükels einen schönen Ostersonntag!


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> der Fisch wird nicht gedrückt. Die Finger sind feucht und umgreifen den Fisch grade so, dass er nicht aus der Fläche hüpfen kann.
> Ist quasi eine gemütliche Fingermatratze fürs Federchen.
> Leider hat man auf dem Steg den üblichen Platz, den ich gerne hätte um die Fische sauber im Kescher zu fotografieren.
> Die Verletzungsgefahr für die Tiere ist mir sonst einfach zu groß.


Aha....
Irgendwie bekomme ich es überhaupt nicht hin, auch nur halbwegs erträgliche Fischbilder zu machen.
Die hüpfen immer so blöde rum, ich will sie auch nicht in den Sand legen - und wie in drei Teufels Namen soll ich Fisch und Zollstock oder Fisch und meine OCC Combo gleichzeitig aufs Bild bekommen...
Ich habe heute mal an einem der Rotaugen geübt und drei Bilder gemacht...
	

		
			
		

		
	








Meine Ixus finde ich nicht, der Accu für die Cool Pix war Tod und das Handy ist viel zu groß und zu flach um mit einer Hand bedient zu werden.
Jetzt versteht ihr warscheinlich warum ich von euren z. T. richtig guten Fish Pics so angetan bin...


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aha....
> Irgendwie bekomme ich es überhaupt nicht hin, auch nur halbwegs erträgliche Fischbilder zu machen.
> Die hüpfen immer so blöde rum, ich will sie auch nicht in den Sand legen - und wie in drei Teufels Namen soll ich Fisch und Zollstock oder Fisch und meine OCC Combo gleichzeitig aufs Bild bekommen...
> Ich habe heute mal an einem der Rotaugen geübt und drei Bilder gemacht...


Ich habs aufgegeben Bilder mit "Combos" zu machen. Bin ich schlichtweg nicht talentiert genug für - außerdem ists immer für mich auch eben das Thema, das die Fische für solche Bilder eher ausgepowert sein müssen - zumindest ist das für mich gefühlt so. Und da ich für die Tiere immer versuche den Drillstress minimal zu halten, sind sie in der Regel noch relativ quirlig.

Was gut funktioniert ist tatsächlich die Fische im Kescher zu halten, sie werden dann durchs Eigengewicht leicht in die Maschen gedrückt, die Nass sind und können nicht viel hüpfen weil der Schwerpunkt relativ weit unten ist, weil der Fisch ja ein wenig "durchhängt".






Hat bei mir mit diesem Flussbarsch angefangen. Habe dann schnell rausgefunden, dass die Fische auch ruhig liegen bleiben, wenn der Kescher am Boden liegt und nur leicht angehoben wird. Das kleinste Bisschen Spannung bringt die Fische dazu still zu halten, ohne rumzuhüpfen. Legt man den Kescher dann wieder komplett ab und die Fische strecken sich, fangen sie oft an sofort das typische Rumhüpfen zu zeigen.

Und die Fixierung der Fische muss man echt üben. Damit habe ich bis heute noch Probleme, aber es gelingt in der Regel.
Man darf nicht so dolle zupacken, dass die Fische Schaden nehmen (wie Jason es ja korrekt anmerkte), darf aber auch nicht zu wenig Kraft aufwenden, weil die Fische sonst aus der Hand hüpfen und sich wiederum verletzen. (übrigens eine Sorge, die man sich nicht machen muss, wenn der Fisch schon betäubt ist)
Beim Experimentieren hat sich gezeigt, dass die einfachste Lösung ist, den Fisch in die nasse Hand gleiten zu lassen und dann am After und im Kopfbereich etwas zu stützen und den Rest locker zu lassen. So kann der Fisch nicht durchrutschen und auch nicht nach oben weg.






Hier mal ein Fisch eines wirklich kapitalen "Löschteich"-Barschs, der eben am After leicht gestützt wird.

Ähnlich hatte ich auch die Rotfeder gegriffen, nur diese noch mit dem Daumen am Rücken gestützt.
2 Finger unten, wenn notwendig den Daumen oben mit zum stützen.
(stelle grade fest, dass es wirklich so aussieht, als würde ich auf den Rücken der Rotfeder Druck ausüben, weil dort ein schwarzer dicker Streifen zwischen meinem Daumen und dem Fisch ist - das ist allerdings nur normaler Schatten, der durch den automatischen Huawei-Filter und die einfallende Abendsonne nochmal dunkler erscheint, als er es eigentlich tut)

Und schon entstehen für meinen Geschmack adequate Fischbilder.
Was nicht heißen soll, dass Bilder mit Combos oder Zollstock adequat sind, aber ich denke da hat jeder seinen eigenen Stil.


----------



## geomas

^ gute Hinweise, TobBok !
Wenn ich _schnell_ ein Bild von Fischen, die nicht entnommen werden sollen, machen möchte dann am besten fix im Keschernetz.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge ne „richtige kleine Kamera” und kein Smartphone, der Handhabung wegen. 
Die Kamera ist typischerweise ohnehin griffbereit und voreingestellt und das Knipsen ist Sekundensache.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> ^ gute Hinweise, TobBok !
> Wenn ich _schnell_ ein Bild von Fischen, die nicht entnommen werden sollen, machen möchte dann am besten fix im Keschernetz.
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge ne „richtige kleine Kamera” und kein Smartphone, der Handhabung wegen.
> Die Kamera ist typischerweise ohnehin griffbereit und voreingestellt und das Knipsen ist Sekundensache.


Ich habe bei meinem Handy die Kamera Funktion auf den Bildschirmschoner gezogen, ein Wischer nach oben, Kamera an, Auslöser drücken, fertig. 
Als Kamera habe ich Stand jetzt nur noch eine weitere GoPro und die nutze ich eher für normale Video-Aufnahmen. 
Da habe ich schon ein paar schöne Ükel-Filme gedreht und veröffentlicht.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann mal Petris in die Runde. 


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach ja - und ich habe es tatsächlich gaschafft, beim Auswerfen mit dem Haken im Gesträuch hinter mir hängen zu bleiben und dabei das gesamte Vorfach abzureissen.


Du sollst dich zum Angeln ja auch nicht mitten ins Unterholz setzen 

TobBok: Danke fürs teilen der Interessanten Beobachtungen in Sachen Kescher und zappeln.

Mein Plan für heute war, es am Bach mal mit Schwimm-Maden und ganz kleinem Haken an der Picker zu versuchen. Ich vermute, die Strömung schiebt die normalen Maden in die Fugen zwischen den Steinen, mit denen der Grund dort teilweise befestigt ist, und drängt sie so aus dem Blickfeld der Fische. In dem Bereich bekomme ich überwiegend Bisse auf große Köder, die selbst in den Fugen noch gut sichtbar sind, aber auch permanent Fehlbisse verursachen. Im restlichen Bereich werden auch kleine Köder attackiert. Das Herstellen der Schwimmmaden hat geklappt und Bisse gabs jetzt auch überall gleich viele, aber trotz 20er Haken war die Fehlbissrate wieder unterirdisch. Immerhin gabs wieder einen Döbel zum Trost. Vielleicht werd ich dort doch auf Pose umsatteln müssen, um die Hakrate zu verbessern.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aha....
> Irgendwie bekomme ich es überhaupt nicht hin, auch nur halbwegs erträgliche Fischbilder zu machen.
> Die hüpfen immer so blöde rum, ich will sie auch nicht in den Sand legen - und wie in drei Teufels Namen soll ich Fisch und Zollstock oder Fisch und meine OCC Combo gleichzeitig aufs Bild bekommen...
> Ich habe heute mal an einem der Rotaugen geübt und drei Bilder gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370586
> Anhang anzeigen 370588
> Anhang anzeigen 370589
> 
> 
> Meine Ixus finde ich nicht, der Accu für die Cool Pix war Tod und das Handy ist viel zu groß und zu flach um mit einer Hand bedient zu werden.
> Jetzt versteht ihr warscheinlich warum ich von euren z. T. richtig guten Fish Pics so angetan bin...


Mache Dir keinen Stress, alles mit der Zeit, nach 1 kommt 2. 
Jetzt erst einmal die ersten Gehversuche im Fangen, der Rest kommt auch noch!   
Petri!


----------



## porbeagle

Finke20 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Vorpommern heißt er auch Kuttendeckel.


Kennt noch jemand den Begriff Russenzander ?


----------



## Hecht100+

Meinst du evtl. den Wolgazander ( (_Sander volgensis_, Syn.: _Stizostedion volgensis) _


----------



## geomas

Das Eiersuchen hat ein wenig länger gedauert, aber jetzt gehts gleich los zum Fluß nebenan. Neben Mais, Maden ist auch Sandwichtoast im Gepäck.
Mal sehen, ob sich eine weitere Species überlisten läßt. Aber Ziel No.1 ist Entspannung durchs Aufs-Wasser-Starren.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Aber Ziel No.1 ist Entspannung durchs Aufs-Wasser-Starren.


 
Anglersatz des Jahres!


----------



## porbeagle

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meinst du evtl. den Wolgazander ( (_Sander volgensis_, Syn.: _Stizostedion volgensis) _


Leider falsch aber die Denkweiße ist gut. 
Russenzander ist ein abwertender Ausdruck für Brassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab ich noch nie gehört bei mir hier.


----------



## geomas

Der Pegel ist unangenehm niedrig, aber die Plötz beißen gut.


----------



## rustaweli

porbeagle schrieb:


> Leider falsch aber die Denkweiße ist gut.
> Russenzander ist ein abwertender Ausdruck für Brassen.


Leichtes Geschmäckle. 
Hoffe die Namensgeber fischen nicht noch Volksruten.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gehört bei mir hier.


Ich auch nicht. Aber FF hat den Ausdruck in seinem Blog auch schon erwähnt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ich Trödel noch etwas herum, aber gleich startet das Minimobil, mal gucken was die Burschis so machen.


----------



## geomas

So, bin schon wieder zurück. Habe ne schmale Stelle zwischen 2 Bäumen beangelt, das ging so leidlich gut wegen des niedrigen Pegels.
Leider fand sich keine sichere und bequeme Sitzposition und ich hing wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein zwischen den Steinen herum.
Und hockend wurde es dann auch schnell kalt an den Nieren (kurze Jacke, Fehler meinerseits).






Ein winziger Klapphocker (wie ne Fußbank) und ne kürzere Rute hätten besser zu den Bedingungen gepaßt.

Geangelt habe ich nach dem üblichen Vorfüttern wieder mit Mais und alternativ mit 11mm-Breadpunch.
Auf das Sandwichtoastbrot bissen die Plötz etwas besser. Es gab 8 Rotaugen von etwa 15cm bis hin zu immerhin 34cm.
Als Haken diente erneut ein 14er LS-2210 am recht kurzen Vorfach (Montage sonst wie gehabt - fester Bleiseitenarm mit DS-Blei).





Das quietschbunte Kleinzubehör von Ringers gefällt mir sehr gut. Das Zeugs schwimmt, ist gut verarbeitet und der Preis ist noch im Rahmen.
Die Baitpunches (8 und 11mm im Set) sind für wirklich weiche Köder wie Brot oder FF gedacht und mit ner kräftigen Feder versehen. 

Vielleicht ziehe ich am Nachmittag noch mal los.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber immerhin etwas gefangen.
Petri Heil, Georg.


----------



## MS aus G

So die erste "Schlacht" ist geschlagen! 

Allen am Wasser ein dickes, dickes Petri und natürlich schöne Ostern zusammen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

Oje oje,
Bei meinem Abschnitt ist der Wasserstand auch rapide gesunken.
Und grad kamen mir am Parkplatz zwei freundliche junge Spinnangler entgegen, die es auf Barsch und Döbel den ganzen Vormittag versucht hatten, ohne einen einzigen Biss.
Die hielten mich zunächst für nen Flyboy und waren dann ganz mitleidig und rücksichtsvoll als ich sagte das ich nur Plumpser bin.
Jedenfalls keine guten Vorzeichen. Bin daher mit der Schnur auf 0.16 gegangen, und blei an Seitenarm vielleicht hilfts.

Edit: Füsch auf ersten Wurf in Brandenburg, kleiner Johnnie.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> zwei freundliche junge Spinnangler entgegen, die es auf Barsch und Döbel den ganzen Vormittag versucht hatten, ohne einen einzigen Biss.




Das hat nicht viel zu sagen.
Döbel reichen schnell Lunte und verkrümeln sich wenn man das Wasser mit Spinnköder beharkt.
Wenn die Störenfriede dann weg sind, werden se aber alsbald wieder zutraulich.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> So, bin schon wieder zurück. Habe ne schmale Stelle zwischen 2 Bäumen beangelt, das ging so leidlich gut wegen des niedrigen Pegels.
> Leider fand sich keine sichere und bequeme Sitzposition und ich hing wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein zwischen den Steinen herum.
> Und hockend wurde es dann auch schnell kalt an den Nieren (kurze Jacke, Fehler meinerseits).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein winziger Klapphocker (wie ne Fußbank) und ne kürzere Rute hätten besser zu den Bedingungen gepaßt.
> 
> Geangelt habe ich nach dem üblichen Vorfüttern wieder mit Mais und alternativ mit 11mm-Breadpunch.
> Auf das Sandwichtoastbrot bissen die Plötz etwas besser. Es gab 8 Rotaugen von etwa 15cm bis hin zu immerhin 34cm.
> Als Haken diente erneut ein 14er LS-2210 am recht kurzen Vorfach (Montage sonst wie gehabt - fester Bleiseitenarm mit DS-Blei).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das quietschbunte Kleinzubehör von Ringers gefällt mir sehr gut. Das Zeugs schwimmt, ist gut verarbeitet und der Preis ist noch im Rahmen.
> Die Baitpunches (8 und 11mm im Set) sind für wirklich weiche Köder wie Brot oder FF gedacht und mit ner kräftigen Feder versehen.
> 
> Vielleicht ziehe ich am Nachmittag noch mal los.





Minimax schrieb:


> Oje oje,
> Bei meinem Abschnitt ist der Wasserstand auch rapide gesunken.
> Und grad kamen mir am Parkplatz zwei freundliche junge Spinnangler entgegen, die es auf Barsch und Döbel den ganzen Vormittag versucht hatten, ohne einen einzigen Biss.
> Die hielten mich zunächst für nen Flyboy und waren dann ganz mitleidig und rücksichtsvoll als ich sagte das ich nur Plumpser bin.
> Jedenfalls keine guten Vorzeichen. Bin daher mit der Schnur auf 0.16 gegangen, und blei an Seitenarm vielleicht hilfts.
> 
> Edit: Füsch auf ersten Wurf in Brandenburg, kleiner Johnnie.


Petri ihr 2.

An aller frohe Ostern.

Ich bin auch mal wieder am Hausteich. Keine 5 Minuten hats gedauert, die zweite Rute war noch nicht fertig gab's den ersten. Zum Glück auf die richtige Rute. Weiter 5 Minuten später den zweiten. Jetzt ist kurz Stille.
Ich würde sagen es ist ne jüngere Brassen, oder?

















Edith. 
Bilder neu hinzugefügt und durch Fisch 3 und 4 ergänzt. Die DRX scheint nen Tincamagnet zu sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> lück auf die richtige Rute. Weiter 5 Minuten später den zweiten. Jetzt ist kurz Stille.
> Ich würde sagen es ist ne jüngere Brassen, oder? Anhang anzeigen 370628 Anhang anzeigen 370629 Anhang anzeigen 370630




Deine Anhänge funktionieren nicht Slappy.
Mach mal bitte neu.


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo liebe Ükels
Habs heute mal ans Wasser geschafft.
Allerdings mit der Familie.
Papa dürfte aber auch immerhin 4h Fischen.
Ich war heute in " friedlicher" Mission Unterwegs.
Es gab ein  paar nette Rotfedern 2 Plötzen und 3 Karpfen.
Aber es war Traumhaft am Wasser  .
Hier ein paar Bilder vom Angeltag.
Und natürlich ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger.   




















Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super.
Petri Heil!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber immerhin etwas gefangen.
> Petri Heil, Georg.


Immerhin??! 
Rotaugen bis 34(!) cm. 
Ihr Jungs da drüben macht mich fertig. Weiter so und es kommt der Tag an welchem ich nen Rückholeantrag Stelle! 
Dickes Petri geomas !


----------



## rustaweli

Wow, hier trudeln ja wieder die Meldungen ein. Dies zum Ostersonntag. 
Feinste Petris Minimax und Forelle74 sowie Slappy ! 
Motiviert mich mich morgen trotz Kälte vor der Dämmerung rauszuschleichen.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Deine Anhänge funktionieren nicht Slappy.
> Mach mal bitte neu.


Hab ich gemacht. Danke fit den Hinweis. 
Gab auch ne kleine Erweiterung


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Immerhin??!




Sorry...das bezog sich auf die 8 Plötzen.
Hatte die größe überlesen.

34cm ist natürlich ein Superplötz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht. Danke fit den Hinweis.
> Gab auch ne kleine Erweiterung




Super.
Besonders die Schleie erfreut mein Herz(wie du weißt bin ich ja Professor diesbezüglich).
Dickes Petri Heil Slappy.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super.
> Besonders die Schleie erfreut mein Herz(wie du weißt bin ich ja Professor diesbezüglich).
> Dickes Petri Heil Slappy.


Jetzt erst das Bild gesehen, klasse Slappy! 
Spähre, DMX,... Die ganzen Magneten machen mir Sorgen. Können wir die alle eventuell codieren? Entweder steigen bald deren Preise, oder man bekommt die nur noch unter der Hand auf dem Schwarzmarkt.


----------



## Minimax

Petri,heut gehts ja ab!
Döbel laufen heut nur Semi.
Zum Glück gabs nen netten Beifang  





Nochmal vielen Dank Nordlichtangler für den Rat zum kräftigeren Blank


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri,heut gehts ja ab!
> Döbel laufen heut nur Semi.
> Zum Glück gabs nen netten Beifang
> Anhang anzeigen 370643
> 
> Nochmal vielen Dank Nordlichtangler für den Rat zum kräftigeren Blank


Herzlichstes Petri! Made, Wurm, Tulip, Flocke?


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Herzlichstes Petri! Made, Wurm, Tulip, Flocke?


Hahaha, Tulip an nem Döbelsetup mit 16er Schnur und nem dünndrähtigen Gama ls 2210  
Mir schlottern die Knie, der Bursche hat kleinholz aus meinem Swim gemacht!


----------



## Slappy

2. Tinca. 
Diesmal auf die richtige Rute


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, Tulip an nem Döbelsetup mit 16er Schnur und nem dünndrähtigen Gama ls 2210
> Mir schlottern die Knie, der Bursche hat kleinholz aus meinem Swim gemacht!


Chapeau der Herr!   
Ebenso freut mich die Schnurstärke. Fasse immer mehr Vertrauen in feines Angeln.  Klar gibt es Grenzen, aber eine gute Abstimmung auf Tackle, Kleinteile und vor allem Knoten kann mehr ab als man glauben mag. 
Gut gemacht!


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> 2. Tinca.
> Diesmal auf die richtige Rute
> Anhang anzeigen 370645


Sauber Slappy, Petri! 
Hat jetzt nix mit der Challenge zu tun oder meinem Schneidern a'la rheini, aber glaube Deine Family ruft und wartet schon ungeduldig mit dem fertigen Abendbrot. 
Meine ja nur. Also ich hätte da ein schlechtes Gewissen...


----------



## rustaweli

Nicht so das Ihr mich nervös macht, spüre auch absolut null Leistungsdruck, 
überlege einfach nur so ob und wenn ja wie ich mich morgen los mache. 
Aber nur so, hab gerade Zeit, also so wirklich.... 




Schlimm dieses AB!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> r meinem Schneidern a'la rheini, a



Nun mal ganz ganz vorsichtig Bursche 
Schließlich habe ich gestern wie verrückt gefangen....

OK - heute wie üblich.....


----------



## Minimax

Neue Stelle, neues Glück. Hier ists max. 40cm tief und extrem zerklüftet und schnell. Hier sollte ich vor Karpfis sicher sein
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und die Johnnies mögens hier auch.


----------



## geomas

Eieieiei, hier gehts ja ab!

Stramme Petris gehen raus an Slappy (meine neuen alten Drennans hatten noch keinen Tinca-Kontakt, ich hab mir ne diesbezügliche Notiz gemacht), an Forelle74 (schöne Strecke!) und an Minimax (oha, ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie der Kampfschwimmer losgezogen ist!).

rustaweli und an Tobias85  - ich finds extrem cool, daß Ihr Vertrauen in die ex-Geo-Ruten setzt. Hoffentlich rappelts demnächst bei Euch so richtig, das würde mich mega (so sagt man wohl heute) freuen.


----------



## Slappy

So, zuhause.




rustaweli schrieb:


> Sauber Slappy, Petri!
> Hat jetzt nix mit der Challenge zu tun oder meinem Schneidern a'la rheini, aber glaube Deine Family ruft und wartet schon ungeduldig mit dem fertigen Abendbrot.
> Meine ja nur. Also ich hätte da ein schlechtes Gewissen...


Nenene. Das haben die bereits letztes Jahr aufgegeben. Gestern war die Gattin völlig überrascht als ich bereits nach 4h Spinnen wieder zuhause war.

Fazit zu heute....
Die Fische sind da und fit. Und wenn Fische da sind, kann ich sogar welche fangen  

Es gab insgesamt 6 junge Brassen und 3 Tincas
Die letzte Tinca sollte eigentlich ein Challenge Augenrot werden. Aber die gute hat die 3 Maden am 14er Haken einfach so mitgenommen....





Was schade ist, 2 von 3 Tinca hatten Bissspuren.
Meint ihr ne 40-70g Spinnrute, ne doppelt genommene 0,16er Grand X8 und nen 4er Drilling würde reichen um die Bestie raus zu holen?


----------



## rustaweli

Schöne Strecke Slappy , Petri!
Freut mich, lange hattest Du gekämpft dafür. 

geomas 
Geo, Du hattest doch solch einen Sitzeimer geordert. Könntest Du vielleicht nochmals was zu sagen? Fassungsvermögen, stabil genug? Danke schön!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Meint ihr ne 40-70g Spinnrute, ne doppelt genommene 0,16er Grand X8 und nen 4er Drilling würde reichen um die Bestie raus zu holen?



Petri Heil nochmal Slappy und auch allen anderen Fängern des heutigen Tages!

Wie groß ist denn der Teich?


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Meint ihr ne 40-70g Spinnrute, ne doppelt genommene 0,16er Grand X8 und nen 4er Drilling würde reichen um die Bestie raus zu holen?



Rute und Haken ganz sicher - falls das Geflecht als Vorfach dienen soll, auf gar keinen Fall..!
Geflecht und Hechtzähne passt absolut nicht zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Geflecht und Hechtzähne passt absolut nicht zusammen.



Waller!
Aber auch da würde ich eine dicke Mono als Vorfach nehmen und kein Geflecht(außer Kevlargeflecht vielleicht).


----------



## geomas

#eimertasche

Ja, ich habe mir vor einem Jahr der die das „Trakker NXG Square Bucket Bag” plus 13l-Eimer* besorgt. Ein älteres Modell, war entsprechend billig.
Die Tasche um den eckigen Eimer herum hat 4 Seitentaschen (1 mit Reißverschluß, 3 mit Klettverschluß), 2 brauchbare Handgriffe und einen ordentlichen Schulter-Gurt**. Oben ist das Teil dünne aber ausreichend gepolstert. Das Textil-Material macht einen robusten Eindruck.
Der Eimer verfügt über einen sehr praktischen flachen Eiinsatz. Dort habe ich typischerweise Kleinkram wie Hakenlöser, Schere, Baitpunches drin. Unter dem Einsatz ist dann Platz genug für eine _kleine_ Kühltasche für Köder plus etwas Kleinkram.
Der Sitzkomfort ist ganz okay (bin eher schmal und nicht sehr schwer), solange der Eimer halbwegs eben steht.

Der ganz große Nachteil ist der superstramm sitzende Tray-Einsatz des Eimers: nachdem man auf dem Eimer mit Tray saß, läßt sich der Einsatz kaum vom Eimer lösen. Ein absoluter Fingernagelkiller. Eimer, Einsatz und Deckel zeigen mitterweile „Spannungsverfärbungen” oder wie man dies nennt.
Der Deckel ist einfacher abzunehmen.

Mittlerweile setze ich mich nicht mehr auf den Eimer, wenn der Tray-Einsatz drin ist.
Also beim Roving: Deckel ab, Tray neben der Tasche absetzen (ist okay für mich), Kühltasche mit Ködern aus dem Eimer holen, Deckel auf den Eimer, Polster drüber und ab gehts.



*) verkauft von Trakker, markiert als „Superfos” SuperCube 13,1l 277x242mm
**) der gepolsterte und absolut brauchbare Schultergurt war bei meinem Modell inklusive, bei den aktuellen Nachfolgern nicht dabei


----------



## Captain_H00k

Frohe Ostern und Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage 
Wo hier gerade von fetten Plötzen gesprochen wurde,schaut mal bitte:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und







Dachte erst das wären Rotfedern,aber es deutet doch alles auf Rotaugen hin,oder ?
Oder meint ihr es könnten Alande sein?
Habe an dem Tag am gleichen Spot halt sehr viele kleine Rotaugen gefangen,daher denke ich das sind auch welche












Hatte an dem Tag bestimmt 12-15 Fische,hab gar nicht genau gezählt,ein paar kleine Ukelei waren auch dabei.Die Saison geht also langsam wieder los denke ich


----------



## geomas

Captain_H00k - Petri! Also auf den ersten und zweiten Blick seh ich da prima Plötz!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> #eimertasche
> 
> Ja, ich habe mir vor einem Jahr der die das „Trakker NXG Square Bucket Bag” plus 13l-Eimer* besorgt. Ein älteres Modell, war entsprechend billig.
> Die Tasche um den eckigen Eimer herum hat 4 Seitentaschen (1 mit Reißverschluß, 3 mit Klettverschluß), 2 brauchbare Handgriffe und einen ordentlichen Gurt. Oben ist das Teil dünne aber ausreichend gepolstert. Das Textil-Material macht einen robusten Eindruck.
> Der Eimer verfügt über einen sehr praktischen flachen Eiinsatz. Dort habe ich typischerweise Kleinkram wie Hakenlöser, Schere, Baitpunches drin. Unter dem Einsatz ist dann Platz genug für eine _kleine_ Kühltasche für Köder plus etwas Kleinkram.
> Der Sitzkomfort ist ganz okay (bin eher schmal und nicht sehr schwer), solange der Eimer halbwegs eben steht.
> 
> Der ganz große Nachteil ist der superstramm sitzende Tray-Einsatz des Eimers: nachdem man auf dem Eimer mit Tray saß, läßt sich der Einsatz kaum vom Eimer lösen. Ein absoluter Fingernagelkiller. Eimer, Einsatz und Deckel zeigen mitterweile „Spannungsverfärbungen” oder wie man dies nennt.
> Der Deckel ist einfacher abzunehmen.
> 
> Mittlerweile setze ich mich nicht mehr auf den Eimer, wenn der Tray-Einsatz drin ist.
> Also beim Roving: Deckel ab, Tray neben der Tasche absetzen (ist okay für mich), Kühltasche mit Ködern aus dem Eimer holen, Deckel auf den Eimer, Polster drüber und ab gehts.
> 
> 
> 
> *) verkauft von Trakker, markiert als „Superfos” SuperCube 13,1l 277x242mm


Super Geo, besten Dank!
Bin dank Fastenzeit auf 93 runter. Mache gerade wegen dem traditionellen Osterfest zwar Fastenbrechen, aber danach geht es weiter bis zum religiösen Osterfest. 
Kurz - hält der/die/das/divers ca 90kg?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Dachte erst das wären Rotfedern,aber es deutet doch alles auf Rotaugen hin,oder ?



Jupp.
Zwei dicke Palmplötzen! 
Petri Heil!


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Teich?


Ca. 40x50 m laut Google earth 


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Geflecht und Hechtzähne passt absolut nicht zusammen.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Waller!
> Aber auch da würde ich eine dicke Mono als Vorfach nehmen und kein Geflecht(außer Kevlargeflecht vielleicht).


Jepp. Waller. 
OK. Also lieber Mono. Da hab ich nur kleiner 0,30er. Bzw. ich hätte ne 0,50er Fluro hier...


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Super Geo, besten Dank!
> Bin dank Fastenzeit auf 93 runter. Mache gerade wegen dem traditionellen Osterfest zwar Fastenbrechen, aber danach geht es weiter bis zum religiösen Osterfest.
> Kurz - hält der/die/das/divers ca 90kg?



Ja, der Eimer an sich ist stabil. Nur an den zu fest sitzenden Einsatz denken.
Von etlichen Herstellern gibts solche Eimertaschen auch für 17l-Eimer und die scheinen weiter verbreitet zu sein als die 13l-Eimer.
Weil ewig wird so ein Eimer wohl nie halten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Ca. 40x50 m laut Google earth
> 
> 
> 
> Jepp. Waller.
> OK. Also lieber Mono. Da hab ich nur kleiner 0,30er. Bzw. ich hätte ne 0,50er Fluro hier...



Da reicht deine geflochten als Hauptschnur wenn es keine schweren Hindernisse wie Bäume im Wasser gibt.
Das Seeungeheuer kann ja nur im Kreis schwimmen. Dauert halt ne Weile.
Die 50er Fluoro als Vorfach und dann einen Drilling auf den mind. 10 Tauwürmer passen.
Posenmontage und in halber Wassertiefe anbieten, vorzugsweise in den Dämmerungsphasen(und evtl. Nachtstunden).


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> ich hätte ne 0,50er Fluro hier...



Flechte dir nen 70cm langen Zopf aus drei 1m Stücken von dieser Schnur - das stört den Waller übehauptnicht und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Captain_H00k

geomas & Professor Tinca
Danke Jungs,dann bestätigt ihr meine Vermutung.Das waren schon saftige Drills !
Vor allem auf der Daiwa Aqualite Picker gefangen.
Kleine Anekdote dazu,die hatte mir der rhinefisher damals empfohlen,er hatte mir von sich eine 10g Picker ausgeliehen,und ich hatte zuvor noch nie mit sowas gefischt, war aber direkt begeistert.
Und da Andal von der Aqualite hier so positiv berichtet hatte,hatte er mir diesen Tipp gegeben,und ich hab mir die dann gekauft.
Da sieht man mal was der Ükel für nen Einfluss auf nen Jungangler wie mich hat.
Hoffe da liest jemand jetzt von oben mit, und hat vielleicht ein Schmunzeln auf dem Gesicht.In jedem Fall wird sowas hier schon sehr fehlen... R.I.P.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Doppelpost,sorry
Dann nutzen wir das,und machen dem Ükel alle Ehre 
	

		
			
		

		
	






PS: Das unten auf dem Stein ist übrigens ne Grundel die als Deadbait herhalten musste.Gab an dem Tag also schon ne gute Artenvielfalt am Haken


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Einfluss auf nen Jungangeler wie mich



"Jungangler" oder "Lieblingsanfänger" war einmal - jetzt bist Du eher schon "Fast-Profi"... 
Der Genosse M ist jetzt mein neuer "Lieblingsanfänger".
Mit dir ist das jetzt eher auf Augenhöhe...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Was soll ich sagen rhinefisher ,das aus Deinem Mund ist mehr als ne Ehre 
Ist aber gefühlt trotzdem noch nicht so,und selbst wenn,Du hast mir am Ende des Tages Angeln wirklich beigebracht 
Und auch all die alten Hasen hier die Tipps geben und ihr Wissen teilen sind nach wie vor mit meine größte Inspiration,auch wenn ich oftmals eher nur still mitlese.
Allein in diesem thread hier ist sooo viel geballtes Wissen angesammelt,dafür bin ich euch allen dankbar


----------



## Minimax

Von mir noch ein ganz herzliches Petri an die Fänger Des Tages!
Ich muss nochmal auf meinen Karpfen von heut Nachmittag zurückkommen:


Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 370643


Da brat mir einer nen Storch, schaut mal diesen Beitrag von mir vom 11.10.2020:


Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357221


Der Kerl kam mir gleich so bekannt vor! 
Unser heutiges Treffen fand etwa 150m Flussaufwärts vom letzten Jahr statt


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> ,Du hast mir am Ende des Tages Angeln wirklich beigebracht



Ja nee iss klar - wenn ich dir was beigebracht habe, dann wie man würdevoll abschneidert....


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Von mir noch ein ganz herzliches Petri an die Fänger Des Tages!
> Ich muss nochmal auf meinen Karpfen von heut Nachmittag zurückkommen:
> 
> Da brat mir einer nen Storch, schaut mal diesen Beitrag von mir vom 11.10.2020:
> 
> Der Kerl kam mir gleich so bekannt vor!



Manche lernen es nie...


----------



## geomas

#stroftabr

Hat die Stroft ABR hier jemand intensiver benutzt? Meine OCC-Combo soll neue Schnur bekommen und 0,15er ABR ist zur Hand. 
Von der Stärke her sollte sie gut passen. Und eine erhöhte Abriebfestigkeit käme gerade recht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr schöne Bilder die der Herr Minimax heute abgeliefert hat....
Ist ein echtes Vergnügen sich soetwas anzusehen!


----------



## Jason

Ging ja wieder mächtig rund hier. Petri Heil an Forelle74 , Minimax , Captain_H00k und 
besonders an Slappy für die schönen Schleien. Was mich sehr freut, dass du sie mit meiner gebauten Pose gefangen hast. Sie liegt doch da auf der Abhakmatte, oder? Die Posen sind in Hessen mit Material aus Bayern hergestellt und fangen in der ganzen Republik. Wie schön.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> nachdem man auf dem Eimer mit Tray saß, läßt sich der Einsatz kaum vom Eimer lösen. Ein absoluter Fingernagelkiller.


Darum hat der Angler von Welt IMMER Nagellack dabei, das predigen die Angler-Printmedien doch schon seit Jahren... 

Ich bin froh, mich für deine Rute entschieden zu haben. Minimax hat mich zu einer schnellen Entscheidung drängen müssen (Frist!) und ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt anderweitig unter großem Druck (Hausarbeit mit Kommilitonen fertig stellen, heftige Probleme beim Zusammenfügen). Ich denke aber, dass die Rute tatsächlich die beste Wahl war. Und nach dem Drill der beiden Döbel diese Woche muss ich annehmen, dass sie meine Picker in weiten Teilen meiner Angelei ersetzen wird. Der Draht zum Fisch ist einfach viel direkter, bei an der Picker wären das nur zwei nasse Säcke gewesen.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich bin erstaunt, was ihr heute alles aus dem Wasser gezogen habt. Karpfen und massig Schleien, das lässt mich hoffnungsvoll auf die nächsten Wochen blicken. Ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger und frohe Ostertage dem gesamten Ükel.


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Ging ja wieder mächtig rund hier. Petri Heil an Forelle74 , Minimax , Captain_H00k und
> besonders an Slappy für die schönen Schleien. Was mich sehr freut, dass du sie mit meiner gebauten Pose gefangen hast. Sie liegt doch da auf der Abhakmatte, oder? Die Posen sind in Hessen mit Material aus Bayern hergestellt und fangen in der ganzen Republik. Wie schön.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die letzte ging auf Pose, die ersten beiden auf Grund. 
Und ja, es ist deine Pose. Seit dem ich die habe, kommt kaum noch eine andere zum Einsatz. Lediglich im Steinbruch, wo ich weiter raus muss kommt noch was anderes ran. 
Du sagtest doch die sollen genutzt werden. Und so soll es eben sein. Außerdem ist solch ein Stück ja ab Geburt schon mit Mana vorgeladen. Genau sowas brauchte ich um mein Mana zu finden


----------



## geomas

#montagen
#rigs

Gestern und heute habe ich eine neue Variante der Montage mit festem Bleiseitenarm probiert. Ich nenne die Montage das „Phlegma-Rig”, weil es noch einfacher zu binden ist als die anderen „Rigs”. Morgen mache ich mal ein  Foto mit dicker Mono zur Illustration.


Tobias85 - super, daß Du mit der Rute so gut klarkommst. Mir gefiel die 3-Teilung nicht und irgendwie konnte ich „keine emotionale Verbindung” zu ihr herstellen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #montagen
> #rigs
> 
> Gestern und heute habe ich eine neue Variante der Montage mit festem Bleiseitenarm probiert. Ich nenne die Montage das „Phlegma-Rig”, weil es noch einfacher zu binden ist als die anderen „Rigs”. Morgen mache ich mal ein  Foto mit dicker Mono zur Illustration.
> 
> 
> Tobias85 - super, daß Du mit der Rute so gut klarkommst. Mir gefiel die 3-Teilung nicht und irgendwie konnte ich „keine emotionale Verbindung” zu ihr herstellen.


Ich bin sehr gespannt, ich frage mich ob es das "Mirdochegal-Rig" unterbieten kann.

#Stroft ABR:
Noch nie benutzt, aber ich hatte neulich erst ein Stück 18er in der Hand (GTM ist beim Dealer ausverkauft, und er wollte mir das ABR andrehen).
Es war sehr kringelig und drahtig- mehr kann man ja bei so ner FIngerprobe nicht feststellen. Dealer hat die drahtigkeit auch zähneknirschend
zugegeben, aber die geringe Dehnung in höchsten Tönen gelobt. Mir ist ds Zeug unsympathisch.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Du sagtest doch die sollen genutzt werden.


Natürlich sollen sie genutzt werden. Dafür sind sie doch gebaut. Man muss sie ja nicht unbedingt dort benutzen, wo Verluste vorausschaubar sind. Und falls euch mal eine flöten geht, baue ich demjenigen ne Neue. Ich muss doch in Übung bleiben. Grad eben hab ich mir wieder ein paar Spulen vorfixiertes Garn in der Stärke A, mit Farben, die ich noch nicht habe, bestellt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#stroftabr
Danke, Minimax - ich werde die vorhandene 0,15er ABR wohl einfach probieren. In den dünnen Durchmessern fällt die Drahtigkeit evtl. schwächer aus.


----------



## Trotta

#Phlegma-Rig
Vielleicht ein alter Hut, aber ich hab zuletzt diesen Knoten hier im Video ab Minute 32:00 für mich entdeckt. Auf die Weise lässt sich ganz fix ein vorbereitetes Vorfach anknüpfen und gleichzeitig als Sollbruchstelle für den Seitenarm nutzen. Technisch gesehen auch ein figure-of-eight knot wie die aufgeschnittene Schlaufe. Übrigens noch einfacher zu knüpfen, wenn man beim Twist zwei Finger durch die Schlaufe steckt.


----------



## rustaweli

Der frühe Wurm hat nen Vogel, oder so ähnlich. Bin seit 1,5h hier und noch nichts. Es springt, es grundelt und ich kann nur tatenlos daneben hocken. Ja, hocken, für nen Sitz ist es zu schräg.
Egal, ich gebe der ABU Zeit, aber ich weiß der Tag kommt und dann gibt es kein Halten mehr!












Soweit mein aktueller Lagebericht.
Schönen Ostermontag Euch!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Es springt, es grundelt und ich kann nur tatenlos daneben hocken.





rustaweli schrieb:


> aber ich weiß der Tag kommt und dann gibt es kein Halten mehr!


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Natürlich sollen sie genutzt werden. Dafür sind sie doch gebaut. Man muss sie ja nicht unbedingt dort benutzen, wo Verluste vorausschaubar sind. Und falls euch mal eine flöten geht, baue ich demjenigen ne Neue. Ich muss doch in Übung bleiben. Grad eben hab ich mir wieder ein paar Spulen vorfixiertes Garn in der Stärke A, mit Farben, die ich noch nicht habe, bestellt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Es ist einfach eine tolle Pose!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - ach, das ist ja schade, daß sich nichts tut. Eventuell könnte man die Launen der Fischis mit häufigem Köderwechsel ergründen?
Brot (in welcher Form auch immer) und was sich bewegendes (Made/Wurm) wären sicher einen Versuch wert.
Ich bin mir sicher, hier bald Fotos von der ABU neben schönen Fluß- und Teichbewohnern sehen zu dürfen.

Trotta - danke, ich sehe mir das Video an, wenn das Wetter hier richtig mies wird. Dann kommt auch das Foto vom #phlegma-rig

So, die enge Angelstelle von gestern sehe ich mir jetzt noch mal an. Mit dabei: die handliche und wunderschöne 7ft. „Winner” Picker von Alan Brown. 
Nicht jeder Angeltrip muß der OCC gewidmet sein.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke geomas ! Ja, hätte ich vielleicht machen sollen. Hatte letztendlich aber bewußt nur nen Mini MF, kleines Körbchen, Mais und Miniboilies mit. Werde bei Beissflauten sonst ständig zum Panikrocker. Nächstes Mal kommen Mais plus Maden/Würmer mit am einfachen Legerlink. 

Naja, wieder erneut auf ganzer Linie gerhinefischert. Aber gebe mir die Schuld. Kenne die für mich neuen Gewässer noch nicht so gut. Ok, das beim trottenden Waten kann passieren, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, manchmal wollen die Burschen eben einfach nicht. Hafen/Kanal - noch zu kalt und tief. Aber die Seen gehe ich falsch an. Nette Stelle und einfach raus ist derzeit halt nicht. Fange von vorne an. Werde vor dem nächsten Angeln nochmals die Seen ablaufen und Notizen machen. Flache Stellen und Krautkanten suchen sowie schauen wo schon früh und viel Sonne draufscheint. Dann wird das auch, mit Sicherheit. 
Egal, keine Chance und diese versucht zu nutzen. Hätte klappen können und ich war draußen. 
Jetzt laße ich mir ein heißes Bad ein, gutes Buch dazu. Später irgendwann dann noch ein paar Videos von meinem geschätzten Paul zur Erbauung und die Welt ist in bester Ordnung. 
Wünsche Euch was und macht es nicht nach sondern besser!


----------



## rustaweli

Erst gesehen - viel Spaß und Erfolg geomas ! Wohl war, OCC ja, aber nicht nur, sonst wird es ein MUSS statts Freude!


----------



## kuttenkarl

das wars mit Osterangeln,

bei uns sind es 3Grad, eisiger Wind und ein Gemisch aus Regen, Graupel und Schnee. Da liebe ich meinen Kaminofen mehr als das Angeln.  

Allen die draußen sind, wünsche ich Petri Heil und achtet auf eure Gesundheit.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nicht so das Ihr mich nervös macht, spüre auch absolut null Leistungsdruck,
> überlege einfach nur so ob und wenn ja wie ich mich morgen los mache.
> Aber nur so, hab gerade Zeit, also so wirklich....


Lieber Stammtischbruder,
Du bist ja ähnlich wie ich immer auf der Suche, das Tackle aufs Maximum zu reduzieren, um leicht und unbeschwert am Wasser unterwegs zu sein-
Ich sehe da noch ein gewisses Einsparpotential hinsichtlich der Anzahl der Scheren:


----------



## geomas

So, ich bin zurück. Es war absolut eisig am Wasser. Ein in Böen äußerst scharfer Wind machte die Bißerkennung schwierig, der Pegel stieg zunächst rapide, um dann noch schneller zu fallen. Auf dem kurzen Fußweg hin zur Warnow wurden mir sogar ein paar Schneeflocken um die Löffel gepeitscht.
Jetzt scheint die Sonne, diese zu genießen bedarf es aber eines absolut windgeschützten Ortes.

So gesehen bin ich mit der Ausbeute von 4 Plötz zwischen etwa 15 und 22cm plus 1 Twister ganz zufrieden und wärme mich jetzt erstmal auf.
Die 7ft Winner ist ein phantastischen Rütchen, für die Kurzdistanz-Angelei auf Plötz ein Traum.


PS: Pegel - hier sieht man sehr schön die extremen Ausschläge heute: http://www.pegelonline.wsv.de/webse...eter=WASSERSTAND ROHDATEN&pegelnummer=9640018
Gestern war die Anzeige „platt”.


----------



## geomas

Trotta  - ja, genau diesen „Figure-of-eight”-Knoten benutze ich gerne, um das Vorfach an die Hauptschnur zu knüppern. 
Mit ein wenig Übung ist dieser zierliche und sehr belastbare Knoten sehr schnell zu binden.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein alter Hut, aber ich hab zuletzt diesen Knoten hier im Video ab Minute 32:00 für mich entdeckt. Auf die Weise lässt sich ganz fix ein vorbereitetes Vorfach anknüpfen





geomas schrieb:


> Trotta  - ja, genau diesen „Figure-of-eight”-Knoten benutze ich gerne, um das Vorfach an die Hauptschnur zu knüppern.
> Mit ein wenig Übung ist dieser zierliche und sehr belastbare Knoten sehr schnell zu binden.



Ich habe mir das angesehen, und nicht ohne Schwierigkeiten den Knoten nun mal nachgebaut und hoffentlich verstanden (von gelernt kann keine Rede sein).
Bisher habe ich, wenn ich mal anderes Vorfachmaterial brauchte, sie mit nem 2 oder dreifachen Waterknot angeknüppert. Der ginge ja auch für ne feste Seitenarmmontage, wenn man eines der beiden übrigen Schnurenden lang genug macht, stehen läßt. (Abb. A-D) Ich würde sogar sagen, er ist einfacher bzw. unkomplizierter.
Hier meine Frage: Spricht was dagegen, den Waterknot weiter zu benutzen, oder überwiegen die Vorteile, und wenn ja welche des FIgure-of-Eight Knoten, bzw. Gibt es einen Unterschied in der Praxis?


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und hier noch eine schematische Darstellung des Mirdochegal-Rigs (alle Komponenten vergrößert)

Features:
-1 Knoten
-Hakennahe Sollbruchstelle durch Bleidruckpunkt
-Abstand Gewicht-Haken stufenlos verstellbar
-Bleiform/gewicht je nach Öhrgrösse jederzeit wechselbar, auch ohne Perle/Karabiner
-in nullkommanix zu freie Leine oder Festbleimontage umgebaut
-lässt sich aus dem Bodensatz der Anglerhosentasche in Sekundenschnelle herstellen
- Weniger Zeit zum Montagenknüppern: Mehr Zeit für Watercraft!


----------



## Trotta

Was soll dagegen sprechen? Alles Übungssache, ich benutze einfach den Knoten, den ich am sichersten hinbekomme. Ein Vorteil beim Figure-of-eight-knot sehe ich aber, wenn der Haken bereits am Vorfach angebunden ist. Beim F of E Knot muss man mit dem Haken nur einmal durch die Schlaufe, beim Waterknot viermal. Das stell ich mir ein bisschen fummliger vor. Hier ist noch eine andere Anleitung. (Ein besseres Video finde ich gerade nicht.) Der Knoten ist wirklich sehr einfach.

Plus: der gleiche Knoten lässt sich für eine Seitenarmherstellung nutzen oder einfach nur als Verbindungsknoten zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Beim F of E Knot muss man mit dem Haken nur einmal durch die Schlaufe, beim Waterknot viermal.


Stimmt, das ist ein Punkt!


Trotta schrieb:


> Hier ist noch eine andere Anleitung.


Gute Anleitung, habs mir abernicht ganz bis zum Ende angeguckt, die Stimme macht mir Angst.


----------



## Trotta

Musste mich auch überwinden, es zu verlinken.


----------



## Skott

Trotta Danke  für diese Anleitung, die ist wesentlich verständlicher dargestellt als dein erster Film (Link)!


----------



## Trotta

Dafür waren im ersten Film mehr Schleien.


----------



## rhinefisher

Für derartige Montagen genügt mir der ganz normale Seitenarmknoten - ist schnell gemacht und beschädigt vor Allem nicht die Schnur.. .
Gerade hab ich mal nachgeschaut, und siehe da, ich hab mal wieder Unsinn geplappert; was ich meine ist der "Mundschnurknoten"...


----------



## Minimax

Find ich auch Trotta, die Anleitung durch Azatoth den Dämonensultan ist wirklich verständlich und anschaulich (Und man traut sich auch nicht mehr, falsch zu binden aus Furcht vor den Konsequenzen)


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, wieder erneut auf ganzer Linie gerhinefischert


Wird "gerhinefishert" jetzt das neue "Französich" ...??
Da ich zu einem Viertel Franzose bin, wäre es schon passend...
Mir kommt da gerade der Gedanke, dass meine, wie soll ich sagen, etwas lässige Haltung zum Fischfang, vielleicht genetisch bedingt sein könnte...


----------



## Trotta

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für derartige Montagen genügt mir der ganz normale Seitenarmknoten - ist schnell gemacht und beschädigt vor Allem nicht die Schnur.. .


Es gibt einen normalen Seitenarmknoten? Hast du mal ne Anleitung?


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für derartige Montagen genügt mir der ganz normale Seitenarmknoten - ist schnell gemacht und beschädigt vor Allem nicht die Schnur.. .





Trotta schrieb:


> Es gibt eine normalen Seitenarmknoten? Hast du mal ne Anleitung?


Ich glaub, er meint Schlaufe knoten und aufschneiden, ein Ende Haken, das Andere Körbchen(oder Gewicht)


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub, er meint Schlaufe knoten und aufschneiden, ein Ende Haken, das Andere Körbchen(oder Gewicht)


Das wäre ja technisch exakt der gleiche Knoten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Zum Glück gabs nen netten Beifang


Der sieht schön schlank und kräftig aus, dickes Petri zum Maximal-Fun-Fisch echter strömender Flusskarpfen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Der Untere...




__





						Seitenarm-Knoten – ASV Ostalb
					






					www.asv-ostalb.de
				



Beim Meeresangeln Gang und Gäbe.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub, er meint Schlaufe knoten und aufschneiden, ein Ende Haken, das Andere Körbchen(oder Gewicht)



Nee - daran hindert mich ein tief verwurzelter Aberglaube; "es ist möglich das falsche Ende zu verwenden..."


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Das wäre ja technisch exakt der gleiche Knoten.


Ja mit Knoten beim angeln ists bei mir wie mit (Konto)zahlen im Real life:
Alles andere ist viel interessanter, aber:
Sie sind unheimlich wichtig,
Nichts geht ohne sie,
Ich begreife sie einfach nicht,
Und wenn man meint sie sind sicher lösen sie sich plötzlich in Luft auf.


----------



## Trotta

Und erst diese mysteriöse Welt der Meeresanglerknoten.


----------



## geomas

Ich sehe schon, hier wird nur noch Schabernack getrieben.
Ich bleibe ernst und geh angeln.


----------



## geomas

Erster Wurf, erster Fisch: Güsterchen. Zweiter Wurf, zweiter Fisch: Plötz.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, wieder erneut auf ganzer Linie gerhinefischert. Aber gebe mir die Schuld. Kenne die für mich neuen Gewässer noch nicht so gut. Ok, das beim trottenden Waten kann passieren, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, manchmal wollen die Burschen eben einfach nicht. Hafen/Kanal - noch zu kalt und tief. Aber die Seen gehe ich falsch an. Nette Stelle und einfach raus ist derzeit halt nicht. Fange von vorne an. Werde vor dem nächsten Angeln nochmals die Seen ablaufen und Notizen machen. Flache Stellen und Krautkanten suchen sowie schauen wo schon früh und viel Sonne draufscheint. Dann wird das auch, mit Sicherheit.
> Egal, keine Chance und diese versucht zu nutzen. Hätte klappen können und ich war draußen.


lieber rustaweli ich kann das nicht mehr mit ansehen, also werde ich dich erstmal vom Fluch befreien  (erstmal nur eingestellt ) und du sollst beim nächsten mal reiche beute machen aber wenn du das wunderschöne Teil mal verkaufen möchtest weißt du ja wo es in allerbesten Händen wäre, habe mich jetzt erst mal mit einer anderen getröstet und eine habe ich noch auf dem Schirm.


----------



## geomas

Dritter Wurf bei Schneetreiben: noch ein Plötz. Alle auf 11mm-Breadpunch an der 5.5ft River Ambush.
Aber erzählt gerne noch was von Meeresknoten, Ihr Viertelfranzosen.
Wie finde ich die Smiley s auf dem Ding hier??


----------



## Forelle74

geomas schrieb:


> Wie finde ich die Smiley s auf dem Ding hier??



Oben auf den grauen smiley drücken.
Also hier bei der Antwort Erstellung oben in der Menueleiste.


----------



## geomas

Schneetreiben und jetzt noch Gewitter. Ich packe zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Schneetreiben und jetzt noch Gewitter. Ich packe zusammen.




So ist es hier auch schon den ganzen Tag.
Ich war gar nicht erst draußen.

Petri Heil Georg.


----------



## rutilus69

geomas schrieb:


> Schneetreiben und jetzt noch Gewitter. Ich packe zusammen.


Wenigstens warst Du am Wasser.
Ich habe mir das heute geklemmt. Von Schneeschauern bis Sonnenschein war hier heute alles dabei. Allerdings bei 4-5°C und starkem Wind....

Petri an alle die sich heute ans Wasser getraut haben


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> lieber rustaweli ich kann das nicht mehr mit ansehen, also werde ich dich erstmal vom Fluch befreien  (erstmal nur eingestellt ) und du sollst beim nächsten mal reiche beute machen aber wenn du das wunderschöne Teil mal verkaufen möchtest weißt du ja wo es in allerbesten Händen wäre, habe mich jetzt erst mal mit einer anderen getröstet und eine habe ich noch auf dem Schirm.


Danke, sehr nett und einsichtig von Dir! Ziehe somit auch meinen Antrag auf Disqualifizierung zurück, zwecks unlauter Mittel. Derzeit wird noch geprüft ob irgendwelche Verbote von Magie etc in den Statuten stehen. Glück gehabt. Dafür zeige ich Dir aber auch welche es noch gibt.









Und wenn Du komplett von Flüchen absiehst, bin ich bereit Dir einen Link von einer viel, viel schöneren Traumrute zukommen zu lassen. Bin seit Wochen fast täglich dort um zu schauen, da gerade noch nicht lieferbar. Ein Traum, ein Traum.... Aber nicht Shimano.


----------



## geomas

Tja, gebissen hat es vormittags und jetzt eben aber ganz gut. Die Fische sind in Freßlaune, und zumindest die kleineren Plötz packen richtig zu.
Heute Nachmittag war ich spaßeshalber mit der kurzen River-Ambush-Rute an der „engen Stelle”. Das Rütchen ist natürlich keine feine Gerte wie die handgebaute „Winner” oder die federleichte Tri-Cast Pond Wand, aber absolut tauglich für die Angelei an beengten Stellen. Dafür wurde sie ja auch gebaut.
Die Spitze ist sensibel genug, um auch vorsichtige Bisse anzuzeigen (die 7ft-River Ambush hat eine etwas weniger sensible „Tip”).
Naja, es gab  heute Nachmittag die erwähnte Güster und 4 oder 5 Plötz, alle auf Breadpunch. Zum Schluß hin waren meine Flossen so klamm, daß ich den Haken nicht mehr beködern konnte.
Auf dem kurzen Fußweg nach Hause hab ich noch ne kräftige Dusche (ein Auto ist volle Sau durch ne Pfütze geballert) abgefaßt.
Habe mit den eisigen Gummifingern kaum die Schlüssel aus der Hosentasche gezogen bekommen. Aber jetzt ist alles gut.
Am Himmel sehe ich sogar etwas blau...


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, gebissen hat es vormittags und jetzt eben aber ganz gut. Die Fische sind in Freßlaune, und zumindest die kleineren Plötz packen richtig zu.
> Heute Nachmittag war ich spaßeshalber mit der kurzen River-Ambush-Rute an der „engen Stelle”. Das Rütchen ist natürlich keine feine Gerte wie die handgebaute „Winner” oder die federleichte Tri-Cast Pond Wand, aber absolut tauglich für die Angelei an beengten Stellen. Dafür wurde sie ja auch gebaut.
> Die Spitze ist sensibel genug, um auch vorsichtige Bisse anzuzeigen (die 7ft-River Ambush hat eine etwas weniger sensible „Tip”).
> Naja, es gab  heute Nachmittag die erwähnte Güster und 4 oder 5 Plötz, alle auf Breadpunch. Zum Schluß hin waren meine Flossen so klamm, daß ich den Haken nicht mehr beködern konnte.
> Auf dem kurzen Fußweg nach Hause hab ich noch ne kräftige Dusche (ein Auto ist volle Sau durch ne Pfütze geballert) abgefaßt.
> Habe mit den eisigen Gummifingern kaum die Schlüssel aus der Hosentasche gezogen bekommen. Aber jetzt ist alles gut.
> Am Himmel sehe ich sogar etwas blau...


Die Wand Serien von Tri-Cast werden überall hoch gelobt. Wahnsinn was man in den englischen Foren so ab und an mitbekommt. Auch die ganz Neuen, nur wo bekommen... 
Gratuliere zu Deinem wahrlich exquisiten Rutenwald und Petri noch!


----------



## geomas

Komma mit family nach Rostock, dann können wir ne Runde „Wand-ern”, lieber rustaweli .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> einen Link von einer viel, viel schöneren Traumrute zukommen zu lassen. Bin seit Wochen fast täglich dort um zu schauen, da gerade noch nicht lieferbar. Ein Traum, ein Traum.... Aber nicht Shimano.



Nicht so schüchtern.  
Wir sind neugierig.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Wand Serien von Tri-Cast werden überall hoch gelobt. Wahnsinn was man in den englischen Foren so ab und an mitbekommt. Auch die ganz Neuen, nur wo bekommen...
> Gratuliere zu Deinem wahrlich exquisiten Rutenwald und Petri noch!


Ton Temming von Traditional Hengelsport hat Tri-Cast.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Ton Temming von Traditional Hengelsport hat Tri-Cast.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hallo Heinz, schön von dir zu hören. Grüß mir Stippi68.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht so schüchtern.
> Wir sind neugieri


aber sowas von Neugierig


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Ton Temming von Traditional Hengelsport hat Tri-Cast.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ein kaum rausgebrachtes "Danke"!


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu den Winterplötzen, geomas  Hoffentlich sind die Finger noch nicht zu taub für das Tippen einer brandheißen neuen Montage-Variante, auf die mach einer hier schon den ganzen Tag neugierigst wartet...


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Komma mit family nach Rostock, dann können wir ne Runde „Wand-ern”, lieber rustaweli .


Du weißt ja das dies passieren wird. Laß nur den Sperrenwahnsinn vorüber gehen! Fast hätte es dieses Jahr geklappt und wir wären wieder in unserem Lieblingsbungalow in Juliusruh. Aber wollten die lieben Schwiegereltern mitnehmen und Rügen Touristik hatte nur noch einen, bzw was für 4 Personen. Aber ich bin weiterhin dran und irgendwann können wir Zeit und Gewässer um Rostock und Graal Müritz geniessen. Freue mich schon lange darauf. Dann auch mit Pepe.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ein kaum rausgebrachtes "Danke"



Sei bloß vorsichtig und fahre nicht nach Utrecht!
Betrete keinesfalls dieses harmlos aussehende kleine Eckgeschäft!
Sprich nicht mit dem Ton!

Der hat dermaßen geilen Stoff in seinem Laden, dass man vorher besser mit seinem Bankberater spricht....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sei bloß vorsichtig und fahre nicht nach Utrecht!
> Betrete keinesfalls dieses harmlos aussehende kleine Eckgeschäft!
> Sprich nicht mit dem Ton!
> 
> Der hat dermaßen geilen Stoff in seinem Laden, dass man vorher besser mit seinem Bankberater spricht....


Wo ist der Hechel-Smiley??
Und der Sabber-Smiley???


----------



## geomas

So, hier ist eine _schematische und nicht maßstabsgetreue_ Darstellung des in Zukunft wohl legendären „Phlegma-Rigs”.
Fragen? Ne, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - sollte doch alles klar sein, oder?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich hatte keine Ahnung, wie du dein übliches Rig noch vereinfachen willst, aber ja - Hut ab!


----------



## geomas

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen, meine Bastelei!


Das Phlegma-Rig kann auch mit Fertig-Vorfächern verwendet werden. Eigentlich muß man hierzu nicht 1 echten Anglerknoten binden können.
Eine nicht supermicrodünne und gerne auch „drahtige” Hauptschnur macht sich hierbei ganz gut (der Gnubbel-Knoten wird schön gnubbelig).

Als DS-Bleie verwende ich in letzter Zeit kaum noch die ganz leichten Stäbchen von 2,5gr. . 
7gr lassen sich prima werfen und sind immer noch äußerst diskret beim Auftreffen aufs Wasser.
Gerade bei Wind ist die Handhabung der Montage außerhalb des Wassers etwas einfacher, wenn mehr Spannung auf der Schnur ist.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Als DS-Bleie verwende ich in letzter Zeit kaum noch die ganz leichten Stäbchen von 2,5gr. .
> 7gr lassen sich prima werfen und sind immer noch äußerst diskret beim Auftreffen aufs Wasser.


Und so beginnt die Abwärtsspirale Richtung Glocke&Sargblei.

Aber auch ich hab selten weniger als 7er auf der Schnur, meistens 10 in unterschiedlicher Form.


----------



## TobBok

Petri an alle Fänger über die Ostertage.
Der Witterungseinbruch und ein Notfall auf meiner Arbeitsstelle haben mich vom weiteren Ausrücken abgehalten.

Hoffentlich lockert das Wetter zum nächsten Wochenende aus.
Dieses ständige Auf und Ab in den Luft- und Wassertemperaturen macht mich noch fertig.

Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich noch zum Forellenteichangler. Hahaha.

Habe die Zeit genutzt um noch ein wenig Geld zu verprassen für Angelequipment, weil man ja sonst nix zu tun hat.
Eine Anaconda Walker Karpfen-Rute ist im Anflug, sowie ein Karpfen-Angel Set eines namenhaften Herstellers. 
So kann ich beim üblichen Ükel-Fischen vllt auch einfach einmal eine "tote" Karpfenrute mit Bissanzeiger ein paar Meter weiter stellen, während ich das übliche Ükeln betreibe. 
Außerdem hab ich dann noch ein Stick-Float bestellt, das eigtl für die Forellen-Angelei hergestellt wurde. Mein Kumpel hat dies im letzten Jahr erfolgreich bei der Schwimmbrot-Angelei auf Aland, Döbel, Rotauge und Karpfen getestet - mal sehen ob es mir auch genehm ist.

Und zum Schluss habe ich noch ~10 Kilo aus einer neuen Grundfutter-Range bestellt, die ich letztes Jahr schon testen wollte.
Weil die 30 Kilo, die noch daheim liegen ja nicht genug für die nächsten 2500 Jahre sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Und so beginnt die Abwärtsspirale Richtung Glocke&Sargblei.
> 
> Aber auch ich hab selten weniger als 7er auf der Schnur, meistens 10 in unterschiedlicher Form.


Plumsangeln in Reinform sozusagen. 

Tolles Bild geomas .
An dir ist ja ein Künstler verloren gegangen.


----------



## TobBok

geomas - Zum Vorfach nach Gusto habe ich eine große Frage...
Wer ist dieser Gusto, wo kann man seine Friedfisch-Angel-Bücher kaufen und seit wann sind Italiener für Finesse-Rigs im Ükel-Bereich bekannt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist der Bruder von Alberto.
Schrieb Bücher wie 'Brassen à la Bolognese' und 'Tauwurm al dente'.

Das gehört zur anglerischen Weltliteratur und sollte den meisten Petrijüngern bekannt sein.


----------



## geomas

#montage
#phlegma-rig

Also das Phlegma-Rig scheint gegenüber einer früher gelegentlich benutzten Montage weniger anfällig für Verdrallungen und Tüddel zu sein.
Die auch gerne genutzte „aufgeschnittene Schlaufe”-Montage kommt auch oft zum Einsatz. Dann wird der Haken direkt angeknotet, auf ein dünneres Vorfach verzichte ich normalerweise.

Generell bevorzuge ich einen festen Bleiseitenarm für die Angelei im Nahbereich.
In der Verwendung von Durchlaufmontagen sehe ich keine Vorteile.



PS: zum Vergleich hier die früher benutzte Montage für die Verwendung von Vorfächern:


----------



## TobBok

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Ledgerin Trips an meiner Lieblingsstelle am Graben.
Habe eine schöne 11 ft Ledger Rute, die wirklich gut ist, obwohl sie von einer gewissen deutschen Angel-Versandhauskette kommt.
Da ist einfach ein 6er Karpfen-Haken an die Hauptschnur geknotet, als Beschwerung ein paar Splitshots, und ab gehts auf Döbel, Barsch, Rotauge und Co mit Wurm.

Da ich seit diesem Jahr auch in Hannover an die Leine darf, könnt ihr mindestens einige Barben-Sessions unterhalb der dortigen Wehre erwarten.
Wird mein erstes Mal auf diesen Zielfisch werden.

Gibts da Tipps zum gezielten Anglen mit Käse?


----------



## MS aus G

Bei mir an der Weser läuft es auf Barben mit Dendro/Maden Kombi am Besten!!! Muss aber natürlich nicht überall so sein! Ist aber einen Versuch wert!!!

Gruß Mario

ps.: natürlich mit Sargblei und Glöckchen!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Gibts da Tipps zum gezielten Anglen mit Käse?



Klar: Du darfst keine Angst vor richtig großen Ködern haben...


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar: Du darfst keine Angst vor richtig großen Ködern haben...


Hab eh noch eine Rechnung mit dem Dackel vom Nachbarn offen.
Ne, Spaß beiseite.
Mir ist bekannt, das Barben aggro Fische sind, wenn sie Hunger haben. 
Habe an 2-4er Haken gedacht - aus nem Hartkäse Quader rausgeschnitten sollte man da ja was bewegen können.


----------



## Kneto

Petri an alle die in den vergangenen Tagen den doch wieder sehr kühlen Temperaturen trotzend am Wasser verweilt und auch noch gefangen haben. 
Ich selber war an den Feiertagen arbeiten und werde es wohl erst Anfang der kommenden den ersten Ansitz des Jahres starten, dann werden die Temperaturen hoffentlich wieder etwas angenehmer sein.
Einen verspäteten Ostergruß erhielt ich heute in Form eines Briefes von Jason, dieser enthielt einen wunderschönen und gekonnten Federkiel.
Eine passende Kombination kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.
Anbei ein Foto.


----------



## Thomas.

Kneto schrieb:


> Eine passende Kombination kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.


die Rute passt nicht, ich würde sie dir aber abnehmen   
nee sieht leider gut aus


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Wand Serien von Tri-Cast werden überall hoch gelobt. Wahnsinn was man in den englischen Foren so ab und an mitbekommt. Auch die ganz Neuen, nur wo bekommen...
> Gratuliere zu Deinem wahrlich exquisiten Rutenwald und Petri noch!


#Tricast Wand

Ich habe hier ja immer noch eine Tricast Trophy Wand in 8,6 ft mit 4 mehr oder weniger tollen alten Spitzen und einen kompletten Satz neue Original Spitzen (die Aufschub-Spitzen scheinen da wirklich überall zu passen, egal wie alt oder neu die Rute ist). Leider ist es mir bis heute nicht gelungen diese Rute wirklich in einen Kontext zum Alter oder auch Bauart zu setzen oder sonstwie Informationen zu dieser zu finden. Da sie bei mir auf der Liste der eventuell ausscheidenden Schätzchen steht, würde mich schon sehr interessieren ob jemand etwas dazu sagen kann.


----------



## geomas

Kneto - Glückwunsch zu dem federleichten Meisterwerk aus dem Hause Jason! 

skyduck - ich habe leider keinen Schimmer, wann Deine Tri-Cast Trophy Wand produziert wurde. 
Tippen würde ich auf die frühen 2000er Jahre. In einer Broschüre aus dem Jahr 2009 sind Ruten mit ähnlicher Griffgestaltung drin.
Meine viel kürzere Trilogy Pond Wand (aktuelles Modell) ist ganz anders gebaut.


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, ich brauche mal euren Input. Ich habe mehrere kleinere Teiche zur Verfügung, an denen nur mit Maden angefüttert werden darf. Beide Gewässer enthalten viele kleine Weißfische, aber auch brauchbare Schleien und Karpfen sowie sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen besseren Weißfisch. Beide sind knapp über 2m tief, eher schlammig und nur um 0,5 Hektar groß.

Meine Idee ist, kleine bis kleinste Futterkörben mit geklebten Maden/Pinkies zu befüllen. So bekomme ich trotzdem eine Art Futterplatz und umgehe damit hoffentlich die Kleinfische im Mittelwasser. Da ja jedes andere Futter nicht erlaubt ist, müsste ich allerdings darauf hoffen, dass die Fische allein vom regelmäßigen Ploppen des Futterkorbs neugierig werden und den Platz ansteuern oder dass sie in den kleinen Teichen zufällig auf den Platz stoßen. Denkt ihr, das ist so machbar oder hab ich da irgendwo einen groben Denkfehler drin?


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich brauche mal euren Input. Ich habe mehrere kleinere Teiche zur Verfügung, an denen nur mit Maden angefüttert werden darf. Beide Gewässer enthalten viele kleine Weißfische, aber auch brauchbare Schleien und Karpfen sowie sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen besseren Weißfisch. Beide sind knapp über 2m tief, eher schlammig und nur um 0,5 Hektar groß.
> 
> Meine Idee ist, kleine bis kleinste Futterkörben mit geklebten Maden/Pinkies zu befüllen. So bekomme ich trotzdem eine Art Futterplatz und umgehe damit hoffentlich die Kleinfische im Mittelwasser. Da ja jedes andere Futter nicht erlaubt ist, müsste ich allerdings darauf hoffen, dass die Fische allein vom regelmäßigen Ploppen des Futterkorbs neugierig werden und den Platz ansteuern oder dass sie in den kleinen Teichen zufällig auf den Platz stoßen. Denkt ihr, das ist so machbar oder hab ich da irgendwo einen groben Denkfehler drin?


Du könntest die Maden in nen PVA Beutel tun, und zusätzlich mit Goo / Lava oder anderen Lockstoff verfeinern, so kriegst DU ne ansehnliche Menge auf einen Sitz an den FUtterplatz und hast auch ein bischen Lockwirkung durch die Goo-Wolke


----------



## geomas

Die von Minimax empfohlene Methode klingt sehr effizient. So ähnlich wird das wohl auch von Specimen-Hunters praktiziert: ne Suche nach „Maggot PVA” bringt sehenswerte Treffer bei YT.


Das Phlegma-Rig durfte heute kurz ran und an ihm lag es sicher nicht, daß ich nur 1 Fisch (bildschöner mittzwanziger Plötz) fing. 
Es war saukalt, richtig unangenehm eiswindig, obwohl dann und wann die Sonne schien. Deshalb war ich nur kurz am Wasser.
An der Stelle, die mir 2020 schöne Alande und auch gute Braxen brachte, ging gar nüscht.


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich brauche mal euren Input. Ich habe mehrere kleinere Teiche zur Verfügung, an denen nur mit Maden angefüttert werden darf. Beide Gewässer enthalten viele kleine Weißfische, aber auch brauchbare Schleien und Karpfen sowie sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen besseren Weißfisch. Beide sind knapp über 2m tief, eher schlammig und nur um 0,5 Hektar groß.
> 
> Meine Idee ist, kleine bis kleinste Futterkörben mit geklebten Maden/Pinkies zu befüllen. So bekomme ich trotzdem eine Art Futterplatz und umgehe damit hoffentlich die Kleinfische im Mittelwasser. Da ja jedes andere Futter nicht erlaubt ist, müsste ich allerdings darauf hoffen, dass die Fische allein vom regelmäßigen Ploppen des Futterkorbs neugierig werden und den Platz ansteuern oder dass sie in den kleinen Teichen zufällig auf den Platz stoßen. Denkt ihr, das ist so machbar oder hab ich da irgendwo einen groben Denkfehler drin?


Ich Fische öfters mit Madenörbchen.
Gibt's als inliner von Korum.
Nimm die dicken Fleischmaden und bestreue sie mit Maden Würzer.
Da fange ich gut Karpfen mit.
Köder ist aber auch Mais erlaubt oder?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> mit Goo / Lava


Und da wirds schon schwierig, an einem der Gewässer bin ich nur Gast über eine Interessengemeinschaft und möchte da als 'Auswärtiger' nicht durch Fehlverhalten auffallen. Wie die es mit solchen oder pulverförmigen Lockstoffen und dem Anfütterungsverbot halten weiß ich nämlich nicht.

Euer PVA-Vorschlag hat absolut seine Berechtigung, aber beim schlammigen Grund befürchte ich, dass die Maden dann nach zehn Minuten alle eingegraben sind. Daher der Gedanke, permanent mit nem kleinen Körbchen nachzulegen. Vielleicht probiere ich beides parallel, eine aktive Rute mit Körbchen und eine passive mit PVA. 

Klar, Köder sind alle erlaubt, auch Mais.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Maden im Körbchen sind schon gut. Auch ohne Lockstoff finden die Fische die.


----------



## Forelle74

Bei uns scheinen die Karpfen Maden unbedarfter einzuschlürfen.
Warscheinlich Fischen wenig damit.
Son gelber Farbtupfer ist natürlich nie verkehrt.
Und Schleien packen da auch hin und wieder zu.
Obwohl die mit Mistwurm besser gehen.
Die Würze geb ich immer am Vortrag zu den Maden in der Dose.
Die riechen echt angenehm Würzig danach.
Und die dicken Maden gehen nicht allzu schnell durch das Körbchen.
Du kannst auch ein paar Löcher verschließen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und da wirds schon schwierig, an einem der Gewässer bin ich nur Gast über eine Interessengemeinschaft und möchte da als 'Auswärtiger' nicht durch Fehlverhalten auffallen. Wie die es mit solchen oder pulverförmigen Lockstoffen und dem Anfütterungsverbot halten weiß ich nämlich nicht.
> 
> Euer PVA-Vorschlag hat absolut seine Berechtigung, aber beim schlammigen Grund befürchte ich, dass die Maden dann nach zehn Minuten alle eingegraben sind. Daher der Gedanke, permanent mit nem kleinen Körbchen nachzulegen. Vielleicht probiere ich beides parallel, eine aktive Rute mit Körbchen und eine passive mit PVA.
> 
> Klar, Köder sind alle erlaubt, auch Mais.


Ja, das hat natürlich oberste Prio, nicht das Gastrecht zu verletzen oder auch nur komisch aufzufallen. 'Tricksige' Methoden unter äußerster Ausnutzung des Erlaubten könnten da schon fehl am Platze sein. Da könnte sich eher auszahlen lieb und bescheiden aufzutreten, und mit den Locals ins Gespräch zu kommen, die haben sicher wertvolle Hinweise

Meinen größten Karpfen fing ich auf zwei Maden am 14er Drennanhaken, gefüttert ausschließlich mit losen Maden.


----------



## Tobias85

Ihr macht mir Mut, dann soll es so sein.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich brauche mal euren Input. Ich habe mehrere kleinere Teiche zur Verfügung, an denen nur mit Maden angefüttert werden darf. Beide Gewässer enthalten viele kleine Weißfische, aber auch brauchbare Schleien und Karpfen sowie sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen besseren Weißfisch. Beide sind knapp über 2m tief, eher schlammig und nur um 0,5 Hektar groß.
> 
> Meine Idee ist, kleine bis kleinste Futterkörben mit geklebten Maden/Pinkies zu befüllen. So bekomme ich trotzdem eine Art Futterplatz und umgehe damit hoffentlich die Kleinfische im Mittelwasser. Da ja jedes andere Futter nicht erlaubt ist, müsste ich allerdings darauf hoffen, dass die Fische allein vom regelmäßigen Ploppen des Futterkorbs neugierig werden und den Platz ansteuern oder dass sie in den kleinen Teichen zufällig auf den Platz stoßen. Denkt ihr, das ist so machbar oder hab ich da irgendwo einen groben Denkfehler drin?


Du hast ja schon viele enorm brauchbare Tipps bekommen....
Bin ja ein Anfütter-Sparfuchs - und so wie sich das anhört, musst du die Fische nur Maden als Futter gewöhnen.
Mische ein wenig normale Erde mit etwas Kies und Maden und schmeiße diese "Futterbälle" ein und dazu wirfst du ein paar lose Maden auch ein.

Durch die Kombination aus Prasseln und Reinplumpsen gewöhnen sich die Fische (auch die Großen!) an den Ton und bringen ihn recht zügig mit "Futter" in Verbindung. Durch die Maden-Kies-Bälle kommen auch definitiv Maden am Grund an, für die guten Karpfen, Brassen und Schleien, die Madenwolke im Mittelwasser dient als Ablenkung für die kleinen Fische, damit sie deine Maden am Grund in Ruhe lassen - gleichzeitig werden die großenFische durch die Aktivität der kleinen Fische angezogen - vor allem wenn sie dies über einen Zeitraum mit Nahrungsaufnahme in Verbindung setzen.

So füttere ich hier jetzt auch an meinem kleinen Löschteich an.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> aber beim schlammigen Grund befürchte ich, dass die Maden dann nach zehn Minuten alle eingegraben sind.



Dann töte die Hälfte und fütter halb tod/halb lebend.. .


----------



## Made90

Falls erlaubt würde ich wenn du nicht sehr weit draußen angelst einige Erdballen mit Maden einbringen, durch die Wolkenbildung der Erde könntest du vielleicht die Fische schnell an den Platz kriegen und länger beschäftigen


----------



## Minimax

bubfesch schrieb:


> Falls erlaubt würde ich wenn du nicht sehr weit draußen angelst einige Erdballen mit Maden einbringen, durch die Wolkenbildung der Erde könntest du vielleicht die Fische schnell an den Platz kriegen und länger beschäftigen


Auch ne Möglichkeit, aber dann siehts von weitem wieder so aus als würde Tobsen da Futterbälle einschmeissen.


----------



## Made90

Das stimmt, aber falls dann eine Kontrolle wäre wäre er dennoch im Recht denke ich  Geklebte Maden sind natürlich auch eine top Alternative


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die weiteren Tipps, aber Mini hat einen wichtigen Punkt genannt:


Minimax schrieb:


> Auch ne Möglichkeit, aber dann siehts von weitem wieder so aus als würde Tobsen da Futterbälle einschmeissen.


Füttern ist verboten, weil die kleinen flachen Teiche unter der Nährstofflast im Sommer sonst kippen könnten. Erde wird da einen ähnlichen Effekt haben und selbst falls nicht vom Verbot betroffen, doch einiges an Missfallen hervorrufen. Daher lasse ich die Erde Erde sein bzw. setzte sie nur an anderen Gewässern ein.


TobBok schrieb:


> die Madenwolke im Mittelwasser dient als Ablenkung für die kleinen Fische, damit sie deine Maden am Grund in Ruhe lassen - gleichzeitig werden die großenFische durch die Aktivität der kleinen Fische angezogen - vor allem wenn sie dies über einen Zeitraum mit Nahrungsaufnahme in Verbindung setzen.


Das ist allerdings ein recht spannender Punkt. Weit raus werd ich dort wohl nicht müssen und wenns in Schleuderreichweite ist, dann hat das sicher einen nicht zu verachtender Lockeffekt.  Hach, hoffentlich wirds bald wieder warm...


----------



## rustaweli

Sagt mal, kennt sich jemand mit dem traditionellen Rotaugenangeln auf der Insel aus? In einer meiner Roach Gruppen ist mir wiederholt ins Auge gefallen daß sich Leute um die Zeit ausklinken bis zum Herbst, bzw ihre Saison als beendet betrachten. Fiel mir erst garnicht so auf. Ist für die Jungs da echt Herbst und vor allem Winter echt die Saison?


----------



## rustaweli

Tatsache, hier auch. 
https://www.anglingtimes.co.uk/news/stories/monster-roach-to-end-the-season/ 

Andal schrieb ja schon einmal was zum Saisonende der Briten. 
Mir geht es aber in dem Fall speziell um Rotaugen. Weiß da jemand mehr? Gibt es in manchen Gewässern vielleicht Schonzeiten? Überall kann auch nicht sein da manche noch aktuelle Fänge zeigen. Komisch.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kennt sich jemand mit dem traditionellen Rotaugenangeln auf der Insel aus? In einer meiner Roach Gruppen ist mir wiederholt ins Auge gefallen daß sich Leute um die Zeit ausklinken bis zum Herbst, bzw ihre Saison als beendet betrachten. Fiel mir erst garnicht so auf. Ist für die Jungs da echt Herbst und vor allem Winter echt die Saison?


Ist wohl ne Frage der Tradition, vermute ich. Fische haben im traditionellen Angeln so jeweils ihre Jahreszeiten.
Die Flüsse sind drüben ja dicht bis zum 15. Juni. In/an anderen Gewässern (nur ne Vermutung) versuchen sich die Spezis jetzt und im Sommer an anderen Arten.

Hier ist ein schönes Video von ner großen Kiesgrube, kennen Rotaugen-Spezis sicher schon. 
 Spannend finde ich, daß Martin Bowler in dem Video immer wieder betont, daß er auf ein _Tiefdruckgebiet_ gewartet hat. Beißzeit war wohl von nachmittags 2 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang (wohl 5 Uhr). Spricht für Spätherbst oder irgendwann im Januar.


----------



## rustaweli

Ok, Kommando zurück. Habe andere Stichworte benutzt und bin fündig geworden. An manchen Stellen ist mein Englisch halt wackelig. Fällt doch eben unter die allgemeine Coarse Fishing Pause, bis auf einige Ausnahmen mancher Kanalstücke oder privater Seen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ist wohl ne Frage der Tradition, vermute ich. Fische haben im traditionellen Angeln so jeweils ihre Jahreszeiten.
> Die Flüsse sind drüben ja dicht bis zum 15. Juni. In/an anderen Gewässern (nur ne Vermutung) versuchen sich die Spezis jetzt und im Sommer an anderen Arten.
> 
> Hier ist ein schönes Video von ner großen Kiesgrube, kennen Rotaugen-Spezis sicher schon.
> Spannend finde ich, daß Martin Bowler in dem Video immer wieder betont, daß er auf ein _Tiefdruckgebiet_ gewartet hat. Beißzeit war wohl von nachmittags 2 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang (wohl 5 Uhr). Spricht für Spätherbst oder irgendwann im Januar.


Danke Dir! 
Kenne ich noch nicht. Vielleicht finde ich ja während der Nachtschicht gar ne ruhige Minute.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> kennen Rotaugen-Spezis sicher schon.


Ich kannte es nicht (würd mich aber auch definitiv nicht als Spezi bezeichnen), daher DANKE!


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Füttern ist verboten, weil die kleinen flachen Teiche unter der Nährstofflast im Sommer sonst kippen könnten. Erde wird da einen ähnlichen Effekt haben und selbst falls nicht vom Verbot betroffen, doch einiges an Missfallen hervorrufen. Daher lasse ich die Erde Erde sein bzw. setzte sie nur an anderen Gewässern ein.


Ich verstehe dein Herangehen mit dem "Missfallen" - aber den Gedanken daran, was anderen missfällt oder nicht, habe ich mir abgewöhnt.
Solange mein Verhalten am Gewässer von der Gewässerverordnung gedeckt ist (und so verhalte ich mich dann auch gegenüber anderen Anglern), werde ich mich so verhalten wie es die GWOs zulassen, an Gewässern an denen ich fische.
Wenn Jemand anderes Verhalten zeigt, dass mir auffällt, prüfe ich die GWO, frage ggf nach was er treibt, stelle ich fest, dass alles OK ist, mache ich einfach weiter.
Gab schon diverse "Beschwerden" über mein Verhalten, die jeweils alle von den Vereinen abgelehnt waren, weil ich nach GWO gehandelt habe.

Zum Thema "Rotaugen-Saison auf der Insel".
Mein Kumpel Blake fischt bis zum Herbst tatsächlich nur noch auf Döbel, Barbe und Schleie. Und Karpfen.


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Gedanken daran, was anderen missfällt oder nicht, habe ich mir abgewöhnt.


Kann man so machen - muss man aber nicht.
Das führt doch allzu oft zu unnötigen Spannungen.
Wenn ich irgendwo zu Gast bin, muss ich nicht bis an die Grenzen des gerade noch erlaubten gehen.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo zu Gast bin, muss ich nicht bis an die Grenzen des gerade noch erlaubten gehen.. .



Andererseits....warum sollte man Dinge nicht tun, die nicht verboten sind.
Ich fahre ja auch nicht 35 kmh in der Stadt um den gerade noch erlaubten 50 kmh nicht zu nahe zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kann man so machen - muss man aber nicht.
> Das führt doch allzu oft zu unnötigen Spannungen.
> Wenn ich irgendwo zu Gast bin, muss ich nicht bis an die Grenzen des gerade noch erlaubten gehen.. .





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Andererseits....warum sollte man Dinge nicht tun, die nicht verboten sind.
> Ich fahre ja auch nicht 35 kmh in der Stadt um den gerade noch erlaubten 50 kmh nicht zu nahe zu kommen.


ihr habt im Prinzip beide recht, 
alles eine frage des Gesunden Menschenverstandes und Situationsbedingt


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kann man so machen - muss man aber nicht.
> Das führt doch allzu oft zu unnötigen Spannungen.
> Wenn ich irgendwo zu Gast bin, muss ich nicht bis an die Grenzen des gerade noch erlaubten gehen.. .


Spannungen gibt es ständig.
Bin eher der kommunikative Typ und gehe direkt auf Leute zu anstatt es auszusitzen.
So umgehe ich Konflikte proaktiv.
Wenn sich dann doch Jemand stört, kann ich auf die Regeln verweisen, bzw darauf verweisen, dass ich keine Regeln breche.

Und wenn andere Menschen bzw Mitangler mich ansprechen gehe ich auch nicht gleich negativ und ablehnend darauf ein, sondern lasse sie ihre Bedenken aussprechen.

Soll ich aufhören 20 Meter unterhalb eines anderen Friedfischanglers am Ufer anzufüttern, weil der sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen könnte, dass die Fische eher in meine Spur schwimmen als in seine? Einen Teufel werde ich tun.

Anders ist es, wenn mich Jemand darum bittet an einer Stelle nicht zu angeln, weil er dort seine Montage im Wasser hat.
Sehe ich andere Menschen in einer Ecke angeln, die ich auch anwerfen wollte, gehe ich direkt auf sie zu und frage, wo ihre Rigs liegen. 
Liegt ihr Kram, werfe ich meinen nicht absichtlich daneben. 

Wenn ich in der Situation des anderen Tobias wäre, und jemand würde sich daran stören und er spricht mich darauf an, kann er sein Unverständnis kommunizieren. ich gebe zu verstehen und würde ihm sogar zeigen, was ich da treibe, und warum es nicht gegen Regeln verstößt.
Dem Anderen steht es im Zweifel dann auch offen, die Gewässeraufseher heranzuholen - auch das hatte ich schon - und die gaben mir bisher quasi immer Recht.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das entspannter angehe, weil Konflikte zu meinem ehemaligen Berufsfeld und meinem jetzigen Berufsfeld elementar dazugehören.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Andererseits....warum sollte man Dinge nicht tun, die nicht verboten sind


Na ja - der Spruch "In D ist alles verboten was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist - in anderen Ländern ist es umgekehrt", kommt nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Dem Anderen steht es im Zweifel dann auch offen, die Gewässeraufseher heranzuholen - auch das hatte ich schon - und die gaben mir bisher quasi immer Recht



Genau das sind in meinen Augen völlig überflüssige Konflikte.
Irgendwann ist es die Gewässeraufsicht einfach leid, ständig wegen irgendwelchen Gastanglern ans Wasser zitiert zu werden und dann steht ganz schnell die Ausgabe von Tageskarten auf dem Programm der Hauptversammlung.. .
Einfach etwas kürzer treten und sich freundlich und zurückhaltend als Gast zu benehmen ist da eher mein Weg.
Ist natürlich oft etwas schwierig zwischen wohlbegründetem Eigeninteresse und Zurückhaltung abzuwägen - gelingt mir sicherlich auch nicht immer, aber ich gebe mir Mühe..


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das entspannter angehe, weil Konflikte zu meinem ehemaligen Berufsfeld und meinem jetzigen Berufsfeld elementar dazugehören.


Polizeibeamter..?..
Da ist man natürlich Härteres gewöhnt...


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - der Spruch "In D ist alles verboten was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist - in anderen Ländern ist es umgekehrt", kommt nicht von ungefähr...


Wer in Deutschland tatsächlich nach dieser Mentalität lebt, schießt sich selbst ins Knie.
Lieber stehend sterben, als kniend leben.

Bei mir geht es soweit:
Ich habe die Präsidenten der Vereine, bei denen ich Mitglied bin, entweder in der Schnellwahl bei Whatsapp oder im E-Mail Programm.
Wenn mir eine Zeile in der GWO oder in einer gewässerspezifischen Regelung auffällt, die man falsch verstehen kann, gehen sofort Nachrichten raus.
Falls mich dann Jemand fragt, kann ich sogar auf diese Verläufe verweisen.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau das sind in meinen Augen völlig überflüssige Konflikte.
> Irgendwann ist es die Gewässeraufsicht einfach leid, ständig wegen irgendwelchen Gastanglern ans Wasser zitiert zu werden und dann steht ganz schnell die Ausgabe von Tageskarten auf dem Programm der Hauptversammlung.. .
> Einfach etwas kürzer treten und sich freundlich und zurückhaltend als Gast zu benehmen ist da eher mein Weg.
> Ist natürlich oft etwas schwierig zwischen wohlbegründetem Eigeninteresse und Zurückhaltung abzuwägen - gelingt mir sicherlich auch nicht immer, aber ich gebe mir Mühe..


Wenn ich Gastangler bin, ists nochmal ne andere Kiste; idR angle ich stets als Vereinsmitglied und nicht als Gastangler.
Im Zweifel hätte aber ein Vereinsangler nicht das Recht sich über einen Gastangler zu stellen, wenn dieser regelkonform fischt.
Für mich ist das dann nix anderes als terretoriale Rechthaberei.


> Polizeibeamter..?..
> Da ist man natürlich Härteres gewöhnt...


Tatsächlich Beamter. Aber nicht bei der Polizei, sondern einem anderen konfliktreichen Bereich.
Bin da aber raus. Im Speditionsbereich ist der Umgangston aber auch nicht immer rosig.


----------



## rhinefisher

TobBok schrieb:


> Lieber stehend sterben, als kniend leben.


Absolut richtig.. 


TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn ich Gastangler bin, ists nochmal ne andere Kiste; idR angle ich stets als Vereinsmitglied und nicht als Gastangler.


Der Tobias ist ja Gast.


TobBok schrieb:


> Im Zweifel hätte aber ein Vereinsangler nicht das Recht sich über einen Gastangler zu stellen, wenn dieser regelkonform fischt.
> Für mich ist das dann nix anderes als terretoriale Rechthaberei.


Das stimmt natürlich auch.. .

Ich sach ja - alles nicht so einfach und pauschal zu entscheiden.
Mir ist ein völlig entspanntes Miteinander am liebsten.
Deshalb verzichte ich im Zweifel darauf meine Rechte bis an die Grenze auszuleben - dann fühlt sich auch kein selbsternannter Scheriff zu irgendwelchem Unsinn berufen..


----------



## geomas

Tja, das Wetter ist so schlecht nicht, aber die online-Wetterfrösche prognostizieren gefühlte Temperaturen von -1° bis 2° C.
Und mit Wind und niedrigen Temperaturen soll es noch ne ganze Weile weitergehen. Ich seh mich schon am 1. Mai in langen Unterhosen ans Wasser staksen.
Vielleicht probier ich es später mit nem kurzen Ansitz.


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich sach ja - alles nicht so einfach und pauschal zu entscheiden.
> Mir ist ein völlig entspanntes Miteinander am liebsten.
> Deshalb verzichte ich im Zweifel darauf meine Rechte bis an die Grenze auszuleben - dann fühlt sich auch kein selbsternannter Scheriff zu irgendwelchem Unsinn berufen..


Andere Angler, die sich von mir gestört fühlen, dürfen sich gerne freiwillig melden.
Mein Kumpel sitzt immer auf Wels an und sucht sicherlich immer noch etwas zum Anfüttern...


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht probier ich es später mit nem kurzen Ansitz.


du bist mein heutiger Held, ich würde auch gerne für ein Stündchen, aber mir ist es zu nass und kalt, ich könnte noch nee Rolle gebrauchen und überlege gerade ob ich mal zu FP fahre (böse Idee)


----------



## TobBok

Am Samstag kommt auf meinem YouTube-Kanal übrigens ein neuer Ükel-Film raus.
Feeder-Rute + Grundrute in nem kleinen Seitenwasser der Aller.
Ist aber nicht so revolutionär spannend, wir haben zwar etwas gefangen, aber keine Fische. 

Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert, lasst es mich gerne wissen.

In Planung sind auch schon ein paar Videos, u.a. an unserem Löschteich auf Rotauge, Rotfeder und Karpfen (und ggf Barsch/Zwergwels).
Barben-Angeln in der Leine, Ansitz am Graben usw.


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> du bist mein heutiger Held, ich würde auch gerne für ein Stündchen, aber mir ist es zu nass und kalt, ich könnte noch nee Rolle gebrauchen und überlege gerade ob ich mal zu FP fahre (böse Idee)


Ich habe schon nen Schreck bekommen: FP steht in diesem Fall hoffentlich für Fishermans Partner...


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - ich finde Tobi Tobsens Herangehensweise als Gastangler genau richtig. 
In so einem Fall würde ich auch vorsichtig sein und das Gastrecht nicht ausreizen.
Ist einfach ne Frage der Höflichkeit. 

Sich über generell idiotische Regelungen oder auch über im Einzelfall unlogische Ge-/Verbote hinwegzusetzen ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## Hecht100+

FP würde bei mir auch Fopu heißen, dort in der Anmeldung kann ich auch in der jetzigen Zeit Maden, Posen, Ruten, Rollen usw. bekommen. Zwar nicht viel, aber wenn man im Verzweiflungskaufrausch ist, kann das schon glücklich machen.

Edit: Angeln geht auch, muß aber nicht.


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - ich finde Tobi Tobsens Herangehensweise als Gastangler genau richtig.
> In so einem Fall würde ich auch vorsichtig sein und das Gastrecht nicht ausreizen.
> Ist einfach ne Frage der Höflichkeit.
> 
> Sich über generell idiotische Regelungen oder auch über im Einzelfall unlogische Ge-/Verbote hinwegzusetzen ist ne andere Sache.


Ja, hatte nicht im Blick, dass er nur Gastangelt.
Bin dann auch vorsichtiger....
Aber auch dann muss man nicht auf sich rumtrampeln lassen, wenn ein paar Vereinsmeier meinen mit einem Angelplatz-Badminton spielen zu wollen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich könnte noch nee Rolle gebrauchen



Wenn ich jemanden kenne, der definitiv KEINE Rolle braucht, bist Du das ja wohl....


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemanden kenne, der definitiv KEINE Rolle braucht, bist Du das ja wohl....


Jetzt muß ich Thomas aber mal in Schutz nehmen, Rollen hat man nie genug. Außer man ist verheiratet


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe schon nen Schreck bekommen: FP steht in diesem Fall hoffentlich für Fishermans Partner...


 ja richtig


----------



## magi

Mahlzeit in die Runde! Hat zufällig irgend jemand eine Idee, wo es noch Händler gibt, die aktuell ne Drennan Alcolyte PLUS in 13 ft. VORÄTIG haben?


----------



## Thomas.

magi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit in die Runde! Hat zufällig irgend jemand eine Idee, wo es noch Händler gibt, die aktuell ne Drennan Alcolyte PLUS in 13 ft. VORÄTIG haben?







__





						Drennan Acolyte 13ft Plus Rod - Matchrute 3.90m, Modell 2022
					

Drennan Acolyte 13ft Plus Rod - Matchrute 3.90m, Modell 2022: Drennan Acolyte 13ft Plus Rod - Matchrute 3.90m, Modell 2022 The Acolyte Plus 13ft float rod is a stepped-up version of the existing Acolyte Ultra float rod and is designed to Alan Scotthorne’s exacting requirements. Featuring a...




					www.sensas-futter.de


----------



## magi

Danke Thomas! Lt. Homepage aber min. 4 Lieferzeit und laut Baitstore auch aktuell seitens Drennan nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Hecht100+

magi  Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## Tobias85

An einem der beiden Gewässer bin ich Gast, eins gehört meinem eigenen Verein ('gehört' sogar im Sinne von Eigentum). Wenn da steht, das anfüttern ist nur mit Maden erlaubt, dann heißt das für mich, dass eben alles andere - auch Erde - eben nicht erlaubt ist, ganz einfache Kiste.
Sinn des ganzen ist ja sowieso, die Eutrophisierung der kleinen flachen Gewässer zu verhindern/zu verringern. Wenn ich da ballenweise nährstoffreiche Erde reinhaue,  dann widerspricht das vollkommen diesem eigentlich sinnvollen Ziel, egal obs theoretisch doch erlaubt wäre oder nicht. Daher nein.


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> An einem der beiden Gewässer bin ich Gast, eins gehört meinem eigenen Verein ('gehört' sogar im Sinne von Eigentum). Wenn da steht, das anfüttern ist nur mit Maden erlaubt, dann heißt das für mich, dass eben alles andere - auch Erde - eben nicht erlaubt ist, ganz einfache Kiste.
> Sinn des ganzen ist ja sowieso, die Eutrophisierung der kleinen flachen Gewässer zu verhindern/zu verringern. Wenn ich da ballenweise nährstoffreiche Erde reinhaue,  dann widerspricht das vollkommen diesem eigentlich sinnvollen Ziel, egal obs theoretisch doch erlaubt wäre oder nicht. Daher nein.


Da kann ich dich auch verstehen.
Regeln sollte man nicht bis in die allerletzte Grauzone ausschöpfen.
Das gibt ja nur Unmut.
Auch wenn die Regeln noch so dämlich sind.
Bei uns ist zb: Anfüttern gänzlich Verboten.
Allerdings Futterkorb und Futterspirale erlaubt.
Im Normall reicht das auch.

Wenn mans krass auslegt könnte man auch( vorausgesetzt man hat Zeit genug) auf Teufel komm raus täglich 500g schwere Futterkörbe mit ner Bomb Rute rausfeuern.
Ich fütter meine 40g Körbchen an,das reicht mir völlig.
Ein paar gleich ,den Rest dann nur beim Biss oder der Köderkontrolle.
Meistens hab ich nach ca. 30-60 min reichlich Fische am Platz.
Einige Weiher haben halt auch nur nen Hektar Wasserfläche.
Ich finde das da große Futterkampagnen auch keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## rustaweli

Keine Zeit, zermürbendes Wetter, also Videos schauen. Auch nicht so schlecht:


----------



## geomas

Ich war tatsächlich kurz am Wasser - aber nix, kein Zupfer. 
Und es war kalt, ein Fall für richtige Winterklamotten. 
Schal und lange Unterhosen und so weiter.

Vermutlich werde ich, sofern die Zeit es erlaubt, dennoch die kommenden Tage kleine Expeditionen zum Fluß nebenan starten.


----------



## Tobias85

Bei dem Wetter, Respekt. Wenigstens einen Anerkennungs-Plötz hättest du verdient.


----------



## Forelle74

Bei uns war  Schneesturm .
Alle 5 min. wechsete das Wetter.
Jetzt geht's einigermaßen.


----------



## Jason

Nicht das ihr jetzt gegen mich seid, aber das schlechte Wetter soll bis in den Mai hinein gehen. Wie werden noch lange unsere Stuben heizen müssen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Matt Hayes spricht in dem von Dir, rustaweli , verlinkten Video von einem 2lb-Plötz als „Fish of a Lifetime”.

Den zuletzt gefangenen Plötz hab ich nicht gewogen, nach zwei unterschiedlichen  Length-for-weight-charts aus dem www zufolge könnte er um die gut 500 oder auch 700gr, evtl. etwas mehr gehabt haben. Der Tafel bei Dr. Catch zufolge bringt ein 40cm-Rotauge etwa ein rundes Kilo auf die Waage, nach der britischen Chart wären es für einen 16in-Plötz (knapp über 40cm) schon 2lb 14 oz (um die 1,3kg).

Hmmm, es gibt ja ausgewiesene Großplötz-Gewässer, die Unterwarnow gehört wohl nicht direkt dazu. Aber irgendwie bin ich guter Hoffnung, den „Fish of a Lifetime” in nicht ganz ferner Zukunft landen zu können.

In Fantastic Fishing 's Revier sind sehr gute Rotaugen wohl öfters zu fangen, dann las ich vom fast legendären Mittellandkanal und große Baggerseen/Kiesgruben können wohl auch sehr gute Plötz beherbergen.

Bin mal gespannt, von welcher Species mein persönlicher „Fisch des Jahres” sein wird.


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Nicht das ihr jetzt gegen mich seid, aber das schlechte Wetter soll bis in den Mai hinein gehen.


Hat auch seine Vorteile: Umso mehr hübsche Posen von dir werden wir zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> dann las ich vom fast legendären Mittellandkanal


Definitiv ein Gewässer mit viel Potential. Vor zwei(?) Jahren hab ich selbst so einen Brocken um 40cm gesehen und erinnere auch an die Rotaugenstrecke aus dem Kanal, die Ukel hier mal präsentiert hatte. Selbst hatte ich auch mal einen Fisch in der Liga, aber vor 20 Jahren konnte ich noch nicht zwischen Rotauge, Rotfeder und Aland unterscheiden.

Ich hab ne App, wo man Gewässer 'abonnieren' kann (so wie hier die Themen) und dann bei eingestellten Fängen anderer Nutzer ne Benachrichtigung bekommt. In der Weser scheinen demnach auch ziemlich gute Rotaugen und Döbel zu sitzen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Matt Hayes spricht in dem von Dir, rustaweli , verlinkten Video von einem 2lb-Plötz als „Fish of a Lifetime”.
> 
> Den zuletzt gefangenen Plötz hab ich nicht gewogen, nach zwei unterschiedlichen  Length-for-weight-charts aus dem www zufolge könnte er um die gut 500 oder auch 700gr, evtl. etwas mehr gehabt haben. Der Tafel bei Dr. Catch zufolge bringt ein 40cm-Rotauge etwa ein rundes Kilo auf die Waage, nach der britischen Chart wären es für einen 16in-Plötz (knapp über 40cm) schon 2lb 14 oz (um die 1,3kg).
> 
> Hmmm, es gibt ja ausgewiesene Großplötz-Gewässer, die Unterwarnow gehört wohl nicht direkt dazu. Aber irgendwie bin ich guter Hoffnung, den „Fish of a Lifetime” in nicht ganz ferner Zukunft landen zu können.
> 
> In Fantastic Fishing 's Revier sind sehr gute Rotaugen wohl öfters zu fangen, dann las ich vom fast legendären Mittellandkanal und große Baggerseen/Kiesgruben können wohl auch sehr gute Plötz beherbergen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, von welcher Species mein persönlicher „Fisch des Jahres” sein wird.


Ich wünsche es Dir! Aber laut meinen Beobachtungen fängst Du verschiedene Größen. Laut der Dortmunder Specimen Group spricht das für gute und gesunde Stämme und wo eine Große ist sind noch mehr. Viel Glück auf jeden Fall. Ich werde auch weiter daran arbeiten und meine Plötzstämme finden, irgendwann.


----------



## skyduck

ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage. Wie voll macht ihr eure Rollen bei feiner Schnur? (0.18 und 0,16) Ich habe in letzter Zeit öfter mal Probleme wenn sie wirklich randvoll sind unabhängig von Rolle oder Schnurmarke.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich einfach zu unachtsam bin. Habe ja jahrelang eigentlich viel gröber und meist mit Geflecht gefischt. Oder ob ich die einfach zu voll mache. Gehe auf jeden Fall standardmäßig mindestens bündig bis zum Rand. 

Wenn ich erst einmal die ersten Meter versaut und abgeschnitten habe wird es dann meist besser. Das Problem sind fast immer Vertüddelungen oder Schlaufen nach ca. 20m.


----------



## geomas

Moderne Rollen (dazu zähle ich auch die AERO-Shimanos aus den 1990er Jahren) mache ich mit feiner Schnur richtig voll.
Etwas Schwund ist immer im Laufe der Saison, okay für mich, wenn die Spule nach vielen Sessions nicht mehr „voll” ist.
Bei älteren kleinen Rollen lasse ich so 2-4mm zum Spulenrand hin „leer”.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hat auch seine Vorteile: Umso mehr hübsche Posen von dir werden wir zu Gesicht bekommen.


Mal schauen, was ich noch so zusammen schustern tue. Eine baue ich jetzt erstmal für den Gründer dieses Threads, Fantastic Fishing . Für die Pose gab es noch was zu besprechen und ich warte auf Antwort. Der Arme hat oder hatte schlimme Zahnschmerzen und ist wahrscheinlich deshalb drüber weggekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bei älteren kleinen Rollen lasse ich so 2-4mm zum Spulenrand hin „leer”.



Das mache ich auch bei neuen Rollen so. 2mm ist ok.
Dann hat man weniger Tüddel als mit zu vollen Spulen.


----------



## TobBok

So, die neue Stickpose ist da. Zeit den Döbeln endlich mit etwas Anderem als meinem dicken Strömungsei auf den Zeiger zu gehen 
Was meint ihr - umfunktionierte Forellenrute, 2000er Rolle, 20er Mono? Sollte funktionieren zum Treibposen angeln, wa?

Zum legendären Mittellandkanal: Der ist bis oben hin mit großen Trümmern fast aller Weißfisch-Arten, Schleien und Döbel ausgenommen.
Alande, Rotaugen, Brassen, Güster, Rotfedern, Karpfen. Alle im Trümmerformat unterwegs.
Schleien gibts auch, aber die enden hier bei Hannover ~35 cm. Döbel gibts quasi gar nicht.
Das Problem bei der Weißfisch-Angelei im Kanal ist die Anwesenheit der alles vertilgenden Wollhandkrabben.
Die Grundeln sind ein kleines Übel, kann man aber mit pflanzlichen Ködern locker umgehen, was man für die Krabben nicht sagen kann.
In guten Nächten klauen sie einem nur 6 Haken. In schlechten 2 Dutzend....

(die Grundeln und teilweise auch die Krabben sollen durch gezieltes Besetzen von Quappen bekämpft werden...)


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch bei neuen Rollen so. 2mm ist ok.
> Dann hat man weniger Tüddel als mit zu vollen Spulen.


Ich lasse auch oben und unten ca. 2mm frei..


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Hmmm, es gibt ja ausgewiesene Großplötz-Gewässer, die Unterwarnow gehört wohl nicht direkt dazu. Aber irgendwie bin ich guter Hoffnung, den „Fish of a Lifetime” in nicht ganz ferner Zukunft landen zu können.


Hab gerade mal so eine Rekordliste für Rotaugen aufgerufen. Ein recht jungen Mann (Jugendlicher) hat eine Plötze von 53cm, mit 2,7kg gefangen. Sein Name ist Jason .
Vielleicht kommst du ja drüber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ein recht jungen Mann (Jugendlicher) hat eine Plötze von 53cm, mit 2,7kg gefangen.


Das hört sich ein bisschen nach nem unerkannten Aland an?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Das hört sich ein bisschen nach nem unerkannten Aland an?


Wer weiß? Gib mal "Rotauge Rekord " ein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74

Bei uns ist mit 32 Ende.
Größere Rotaugen hab ich noch nie gefangen.
Als Kind am großen See gab es massig Weißfische.
Da hab ich ab und zu mal ne Rotfeder mit 40cm erwischt.
Da waren auch schöne Döbel drin,  ein knapp 60ger ging da öfter mal ans Band.

Morgen kann ich endlich wieder ans Wasser.
Und das bei den Temperaturen.
Ich werde an den kleinen Fluss fahren.
Ich hoffe mal das da was friedliches zu erwarten sein wird.
Viel Glück an alle die sich ans Wasser wagen


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Wer weiß? Gib mal "Rotauge Rekord " ein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ok ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Der junge Mann hat Plötzilla bezwungen.


----------



## geomas

Das Thema „Reinrassigkeit” von Fischen finde ich total spannend. Wirklich. Mich würde zum Beispiel mal interessieren, wie viele der von mir zuletzt gefangenen Plötz 100% Rotaugen sind oder waren. 
Ließe sich so etwas wissenschaftlich herausfinden (ich meine jetzt am „toten Objekt”)?

In Irland sind die großen Brassen-Plötz-Hybriden ne feste Größe in der Angelei, warum sind die woanders nicht so häufig?

Auch über die unterschiedlichen Giebel-Stämme (in D gibts wohl ausschließlich Rogner) würde ich gerne mal was (verständlich geschriebenes) lesen.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Das hört sich ein bisschen nach nem unerkannten Aland an?


Ich finde es (grade mit Bezug auf heute erwähnte App) erschreckend, wie viele Leute Rotauge, Aland und Döbel nicht unterscheiden können, selbst wenn es Musterexemplare ihrer Spezies sind. Der Junge aus Jasons Bericht hat aber tatsächlich ein Monsterrotauge gefangen. Allerdings aus nem Forellensee mit Stören, Karpfen etc., da wird sicher auch gut gefüttert.

Edit: Ah, hast es ja schon gefunden



skyduck schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage. Wie voll macht ihr eure Rollen bei feiner Schnur? (0.18 und 0,16) Ich habe in letzter Zeit öfter mal Probleme wenn sie wirklich randvoll sind unabhängig von Rolle oder Schnurmarke.


Meine Daiwa Ninja mach ich mit 15er Schnur "randvoll" und hab da keine Probleme mit. Ist ne eher weiche Schnur würd ich sagen.



TobBok schrieb:


> umfunktionierte Forellenrute, 2000er Rolle, 20er Mono


Spricht nix gegen, solange die Schnur gut durch die Ringe gleitet. So eine Stickpose hat ja nicht den größten Wasserwiderstand und muss daher schon recht widerstandsfrei Schnur ziehen können.


----------



## Ilwertritschje

Hmmm, ich mache auch so viel Schnur drauf, dass das Röllchen noch schnurren kann - und meistens kommt dann erst wieder neue drauf, wenns ziemlich leer ist


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Spricht nix gegen, solange die Schnur gut durch die Ringe gleitet. So eine Stickpose hat ja nicht den größten Wasserwiderstand und muss daher schon recht widerstandsfrei Schnur ziehen können.


Denke das sollte kein Thema sein, die Forellenrute, die ich andenke hat gute Ringe, oder ich greife mir eine meiner 11ft Shimano Mini Float Ruten.
Die Shimanos sind wie eine Match-Rute beringt, da läuft alles sauber ab.
Sollte also nicht das Problem sein, Freigabe beim Angeln in der Strömung mache ich ohnehin immer mit der Hand nach und nach....

Die Sache mit der Aland, Rotfeder, Rotauge, Döbel Identifizierung verblüfft mich übrigens auch immer.
Vor allem beim Döbel...da wird übers Schuppenkleid und Ähliches philosophiert. An das offensichtliche mit der Afterflosse denkt niemand.
Zugegeben, wenn ich nen Aland und eine kapitale Rotfeder nebeneinander legen würde, hätte ich vllt auch spontan meine Probleme, aber wenn man genauer hinschaut, findet man schon die Unterschiede.


----------



## geomas

Ich habe den lieben Mit-Ükels auch schon mal einen besonders farbenprächtigen Plötz als Rotfeder untergejubelt. 
Aber allgemein bin ich mittlerweile recht sicher beim ersten Blick. Das bezieht sich in erster Linie auf die Fisch-Stämme in meiner Umgebung.
Die Elb-Fische bei Tangermünde waren farblich ganz anders als die Rostocker Warnow-Fische.
Speziell den dunklen äußeren Rand an den Flossen fand ich teilweise richtig attraktiv ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja - der Captain_H00k hatte kürzlich ja auch 2 ca. 40er Rotaugen.
Auf dem Handybild habe ich erstens 40cm für 50 gehalten und konnte zweitens die Fische auch nicht richtig erkennen.
Dadurch dass ich 50cm statt 40 gelesen habe, waren das für mich ganz klar Alande..
So kanns gehen..
Auch hatte ich letztes Jahr nen Aland, der war dermaßen deformiert, das ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher war, was ich da gefangen hatte - und diese Arten kann ich eigentlich sicher unterscheiden.. .


----------



## Mikesch

Rekordliste:
Die hier gefällt mir.








						Deutsche Rekordliste - Ukelei (Laube) - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de


----------



## rustaweli

Schön daß wir in den letzten Tagen wieder ab und an dem Rotauge Ehre erweisen. Mein PB war bisher ein 32er Rotauge. Leider nicht gezielt und dann noch auf einer 2,5lbs Karpfenrute. Hoffe das ich irgendwann wieder solch ein Exemplar oder gar größer fange. Dann aber bitte an zartester Gerte mit feinstem Poil. 
Zur Rotaugenkunst: 
Wie steht Ihr zum Thema Trotten um gezielt den Rotaugen nachzustellen, specimenmässig? Am häufigsten liest man von Matchruten, Pole, Picker, Feeder. Bei Rotaugensuche meint man meist Platzwechsel oder Grund und Mittelwasser absuchen. Trotten kommt selten vor. Was denkt Ihr, weniger effektiv?


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich in erster Linie auf die Fisch-Stämme in meiner Umgebung.


Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Punkt. Meinen Hasel letztes Jahr aus der Wümme hab ich auch nach dreifachem hingucken nicht sicher von kleinen Döbeln abgrenzen können*, da musste mir Stephan helfen. An die Flossenform hab ich im Eifer des Gefechts nicht gedacht, denn meine heimischen Hasel erkennt ich eben auf den ersten Blick, daher achte ich da nie drauf.

#speciementrotting
Ich glaube im Fluss und grade beim Trotten, wo Köder und Anfutter ja eher aktiv durch die Gegend wirbeln, ist es einfach schwieriger, die großen Fische zu selektieren. Dort, wo große Fische stehen, stehen dann immer auch kleine Exemplare und die sind im Zweifel schneller am Köder. Heißt ja nicht, dass man nicht auch mal was großes an den Haken bekommt. Aber gezielt auf die Großen geht im Fluss wahrscheinlich nur dann, wenn du den Standplatz der ganz großen Rotaugen genau kennst.


----------



## Mikesch

Mögen Rotaugen eigentlich Sonnenblumenkerne?
Bzw. wie kann man Die fischereilich nutzen?


----------



## geomas

mikesch schrieb:


> Mögen Rotaugen eigentlich Sonnenblumenkerne?
> Bzw. wie kann man Die fischereilich nutzen?


Ich kann mich irren, meine aber, daß etwas wie „Presskuchen” von Sonnenblumenkernen erwähnt wurde. Aber Irrtum - es ging um Kürbiskerne.
Sorry. Zu den Sonnenblumenkernen: schwimmen die da ölhaltig? Das würde die Angelei damit schwierig machen.
Falls Du leidenschaftliche Angler mit russischen Wurzeln kennst könntest Du die fragen. Das ist jetzt keinesfalls abwertend gemeint, aber beim Thema Sonnenblumenkerne denke ich an Meisenknödel und Russen.

#trotting
Da bin ich ja keinesfalls Experte, aber zum gezielten Angeln auf große Rotaugen halte ich Grundmontagen jedweder Art für passender.
Aal- oder Karpfenangler diskret nach entsprechenden Beifängen zu fragen mag sich für Specimenhunter immer lohnen. Generell versuchen, Muster zu erkennen von bekannten vielversprechenden Fängen (zum Beispiel späte Abenddämmerung als Beißphase oder Hochwasserlage oder oder). 
Und dann entsprechend „angreifen”.


----------



## rustaweli

Jetzt rein auf das Trotten bezogen, oder Grundmontagen allgemein? Sprich, auch dem stationären Posenfischen vorgezogen? 
Wenn wir schon dabei sind, würde ich gern wiederholt das Thema Bread Punches aufwärmen. Habt Ihr schon probiert diese vorzubereiten? Ein Dutzend ausstoßen und in eine kleine luftdichte Verpackung. Bei Anköderung rausnehmen, kurz leicht zusammendrücken und aufziehen. Habt Ihr diesbezüglich Erfahrungen?


----------



## TobBok

Beim Treibposenangeln auf Rotaugen hat sich das klassische Trotting für mich als nicht sonderlich effektiv herausgestellt.
Die größeren Rotaugen fahren eher darauf ab, wenn der Köder langsam über den Boden schleift, teilweise sogar mit der Pose voraus, Köder dahinter, so hatte ich die besten Ergebnisse. Dabei konnte ich regelmäßig 25+cm Plötzen erwischen, die für den kleinen Graben, in dem ich angelte, schon zu den kaptitalen Weißfischen gehören.


----------



## rhinefisher

Rotaugen bringe ich grundsätzlich mit der Matchrute in Verbindung - das ist für mich der Klassiker.
Tatsächlich habe ich die meisten Kapitalen aber wohl gepickert.. .
Und ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher, dass alle wirklich Großen, Zufallsfänge waren.
In den 70/80er Jahren war der Rhein voll mit wirklich großen Rotaugen, das hat aber mit Sandoz ganz plötzlich fast aufgehört.
Heute sind Ü-40er richtig selten.


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Rotaugen bringe ich grundsätzlich mit der Matchrute in Verbindung - das ist für mich der Klassiker.
> Tatsächlich habe ich die meisten Kapitalen aber wohl gepickert.. .
> Und ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher, dass alle wirklich Großen, Zufallsfänge waren.
> In den 70/80er Jahren war der Rhein voll mit wirklich großen Rotaugen, das hat aber mit Sandoz ganz plötzlich fast aufgehört.
> Heute sind Ü-40er richtig selten.


Warum gehst Du da von Zufallsfängen aus und bist Dir dessen so sicher?


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja - wenn ich ganz eff 3 Maden aufspieße und mit nem Tellerblei einfach irgendwo hin werfe, würde ich das Zufall nennen.
Einige richtig Grosse habe ich auch auf Wurm gefangen... .
Wenn ich gezielt mit der Picker/Match auf kleinere Weißfische geangelt habe, waren die Fische kleiner als beim Feedern auf Brassen, wo auch öfter mal Grössere eingestiegen sind. Ich habe, einfach weil es viele gab, viele sehr große Rotaugen gefangen, wüsste aber echt nicht wie ich das hier im Rhein gezielt bewerkstelligen sollte...


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> wüsste aber echt nicht wie ich das hier im Rhein gezielt bewerkstelligen sollte...


Eine neblige Nacht, 100 Kilo Dynamit und einen guten Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## hester

Meine größten Rotaugen-federn habe ich an einem großen Baggersee gefangen, und zwar bei meinen ersten Versuchen mit 8er Pellets an der Matchrute. Da sind die drauf wie nix. Größe waren alle zwischen 30 und 40cm, ich wußte gar nicht, das es die in dieser Größe da gibt. In dem Verein bin ich aber nur noch passives Mitglied, zuviel Hundeproblematik. Müßte ich mal wieder ausprobieren. Bilder habe ich leider keine, da gabs noch kein Smartphone.


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo jetzt steuere ich meinen kleinen Angelbericht vom Karfreitag noch bei. Waren nur knappe 2 Stunden, aber besser als gar nix   
Am Vorabend schon das Futter angefeuchtet und alles auf den Fahrradanhänger gepackt. Sollte zwar schön werden mit viel Sonne, aber auch mit starkem böigem Wind. Da ich mich nicht über die schlechte Bisserkennung ärgern wollte, packte ich nur die Ruten zum Method-Feedern ein. 
Am Freitag nach dem Mittagessen bin ich los und 12:45 Uhr war ich am Altwasser. Kurzen Plausch mit einem Vereinskollegen gehalten, der sein Lager neben meinem geplanten Spot aufgeschlagen hatte. Ging nichts anscheinend, er hatte nicht einen Zupfer, auch andere Angler vom Vormittag hätten nix erwischt. Aber dass konnte meine Vorfreude nicht dämpfen. 
Also ausgepackt, Pellets eingeweicht und das ganze Gerödel aufgebaut. Irgendwie schaffe ich es aber nicht, dass mein Platz aufgeräumt ausschaut 













Es war bei weitem nicht so windstill, wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, die Ruten haben schon teilweise heftig gewackelt auf den Ablagen. 
Es hat so ca. eine halbe Stunde gedauert, da ging die Spitze der linken Rute (Daiwa Ninja X) krumm, Rute hochgenommen und eingekurbelt, Große Gegenwehr gab es nicht und kurz darauf war ein Brassen mit 28cm im Kescher.




Gefangen auf Brotflocke, was mich erstaunt hat, da ich dass einfach mal testen wollte ob es am Method funktioniert. Über den ersten Fisch 2021 hab ich mich natürlich tierisch gefreut.
Dann tat sich erstmal wieder nix, habe mehrere Köder ausprobiert aber die Fische wollten einfach nicht. 
Nach einer weiteren Stunde fing dann die rechte Rute an zu wackeln (Cormoran Tele Carp). Eingeholt und den zweiten Brassen mit 26 cm gekeschert.




Gefangen auf einen weissen Krill-Dumbel. Anscheinend war die Farbe weiss bei den Ködern ausschlaggebend. 
Beide waren auch ganz vorne an der Lippe gehackt, sie bissen anscheinend auch sehr spitz.
Dann war mein Angelfenster auch schon wieder um und fröhlich pfeifend packte ich meine Kram wieder ein und machte mich auf den Heimweg zu Kaffee und Kuchen 

Bin mal gespannt wie sich dass Wetter entwickelt und wohin es mich dass nächste mal verschlägt (Altwasser, Neben-Altwasser oder Bachlauf, die Qual der Wahl)


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Danke an Racklinger für den sehr schönen  Bericht und Petri zu den Brassen!

Auf Pellets habe ich an _einigen Gewässern_ schon ne bunte Mischung an Cypriniden fangen können. 10mm-Pellets sind für 20cm-Plötz oder Karauschen überhaupt kein Problem. Mit den deutlich kleineren Match-Dumbells oder wie die Dinger alle heißen lief es nie so gut wie mit den steinharten Pellets von Pelzer (Sushi und Halibut). An anderen Gewässern hingegen wurden natürliche Köder oder auch Breadpunch sehr viel besser angenommen.

#breadpunch
Gelegentlich stanze ich nicht nur die gerade benötigte „Scheibe” aus, sondern ein Dutzend und hebe die in ner Plastiktüte oder einer kleinen Klip-Lok-Box bis zur Nutzung auf. Oder auch griffbereit in der offenen Köderdose oder dergleichen, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht zu niedrig ist. Für eine ganze Angelsession würde ich so aber nicht verfahren, dann lieber frischere Punches.


----------



## rustaweli

Also steht dem Grundgedanken nichts entgegen, auf die Qualität bezogen. Sehr schön! Für nen ganzen Tag vorzustanzen war auch nicht von mir gedacht. Aber eine Scheibe vorbereiten und wenn die Punches fast aufgebraucht sind wieder kleinen Vorrat anlegen, hilft schon sehr. Jedes Mal Scheibe raus, stanzen, Scheibe weg - ist schon zeitintensiv und ab der halben Scheibe rede ich mir qualitative Mängel der Restscheibe ein.
Interessante Aussage zur unterschiedlichen Köderbevorzugung an Deinen Gewässern. Bei Paul Garner stieß ich auf eine ähnliche Aussage. Für ihn sind River,- und Stillwater Plötzen völlig verschieden und mit verschiedenen Taktiken anzugehen.
Auch bei Dir Rhinie lese ich eine oft notierte Aussage heraus - Big Roach gleich Big Baits! Wahrscheinlich fischtest Du weniger fein beim Feedern denn beim Pickern, von Ködern her. Kann das sein?


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> #breadpunch
> Gelegentlich stanze ich nicht nur die gerade benötigte „Scheibe” aus, sondern ein Dutzend


Leicht verwirrt. 
Welchen Durchmesser benutzt Du denn für Deine Flocken? 
Ich käme auf über ein Dutzend je Sandwichscheibe. Hm..


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Big Roach gleich Big Baits! Wahrscheinlich fischtest Du weniger fein beim Feedern denn beim Pickern, von Ködern her. Kann das sein?


Völlig richtig..!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Leicht verwirrt.
> Welchen Durchmesser benutzt Du denn für Deine Flocken?
> Ich käme auf über ein Dutzend je Sandwichscheibe. Hm..


Unter 10mm sehr selten bis nie. Meist 10 - 12, selten ca. 15mm. Noch größere „Flocken” nutze ich dann entweder 2-3stk. mit Quickstop am Haar oder solo an nem etwas größeren Haken (Döbel oder Karpfen). Die Sandwichtoastscheiben habe ich meistens in Plastiktüten, Ziplock, dabei.

Beim Angeln im Fluß nebenan komme ich mit einer Scheibe Sandwichtoast lange aus. Die Döbelei erfordert deutlich mehr Broteinsatz.


----------



## Minimax

Ich find die Diskussion und die 'Rotaugen-Renaissance' hier gerade sehr interessant. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder gezielt dem hübschen Fisch nachstellen. Mir würde aber ein 30er schon reichen, und ich glaube ich würde trottend versuchen (Das lädschern die besseren Exemplare gegenüber dem Trotten bringt, kann ich bestätigen). Ich kenne eine schöne Strecke, die zwar launisch ist, aber doch ansehnliche Exemplare liefert. Grosse Plötzen gibts in der Stadtspree vor meiner Haustür, aber da ists halt landschaftlich eher meh, und wenn man da füttert, hat man die Brassen schnell am Platz.


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo 
Ich war heute am kleinen Flüsschen.
Die Nina Bolo wurde heut auf Feeder Fähigkeiten getestet. 
Gleich nach ca. 10 min kam ein heftiger Einschlag und ein guter 40ger Döbel kam zum Vorschein.
Es war kalt und windig. 
Aber schön  und ein paar Fische gabs auch.














Und ne gescheite Brotzeit gabs natürlich auch.


----------



## Skott

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich war heute am kleinen Flüsschen.
> Die Nina Bolo wurde heut auf Feeder Fähigkeiten getestet.
> Gleich nach ca. 10 min kam ein heftiger Einschlag und ein guter 40ger Döbel kam zum Vorschein.
> Es war kalt und windig.
> Aber schön  und ein paar Fische gabs auch.
> Anhang anzeigen 370934
> Anhang anzeigen 370940
> Anhang anzeigen 370941
> Anhang anzeigen 370937
> 
> Und ne gescheite Brotzeit gabs natürlich auch.
> Anhang anzeigen 370935
> Anhang anzeigen 370936


Petri Forelle74 ,
und ich dachte schon, das wäre dein Köder-Teller...   
Dürft ihr bei euch von Brücken fischen...?
Bei uns ist es meist verboten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> und wenn man da füttert, hat man die Brassen schnell am Platz.



Bei dir gibt es noch Brassen...??
Dann würde ich die mal beangeln, weil die zwar nicht so toll sind wie Döbel, aber trotzdem richtig gutes Angeln bieten.
Leider sind die im Rhein so gut wie ausgestorben.
Und wir hatten mal richtig viele große Tiere...


----------



## Forelle74

Skott schrieb:


> Petri Forelle74 ,
> und ich dachte schon, das wäre dein Köder-Teller...
> Dürft ihr bei euch von Brücken fischen...?
> Bei uns ist es meist verboten.


Danke 
Döbel gehen da tatsächlich auf Semmel. 
Aber das war für mich  .

Das war oberhalb der Wehrstufe.
Ja, bei uns gibt's auch keine Beschränkungen was Brücken betrifft.


----------



## rustaweli

Nachtschicht, dank Ferien kaum geschlafen. Aber Zeit für knapp 1,5h Thema Bread muß sein. Finde es gut das wir alles so unkompliziert sehen, uns selten reinsteigern und vor allem keinen Hang zum Nerd oder Freak hegen.


----------



## rustaweli

Dicke Petris und danke für Eure Berichte und Bilder Racklinger und Forelle74 !


----------



## Forelle74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dicke Petris und danke für Eure Berichte und Bilder Racklinger und Forelle74 !


Danke


----------



## Jason

Ich schließe mich rusti an. Petri Heil Forelle74 und Racklinger . Ihr habt euch bei dem durchtriebenen Wetter rausgewagt und wurdet dennoch belohnt. Ich hab ja auch Bock zum angeln und hätte ich auch am Sonntag Zeit, aaaaber das Wetter. Keine 10 Grad und Regen ist vorher gesagt. Ätzend. Ich trinke jetzt mal ein Pülleken und denk mal drüber nach.

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Forelle74 Schöne Fische, schöne Bilder. Petri zum schönen Fang.

# Kapselrolle
Da ich irgendwie immer beim Posenangeln alles vertüddel oder irgendwo hängen bleibe bin ich am überlegen mir eine für die Matchrute zu holen. Habe so ein Ding noch nie gefischt. Nutzt die irgendwer noch und bringt das Vorteile oder ist es nur noch Liebhaberei.

Weniger Wurfweite ist klar. Das ist aber okay da ich eh meistens im Nahbereich fische. Mir geht es nur um ein etwas leichteres Handling und vielleicht weniger Getüddel....


----------



## Hecht100+

Bist du sicher das es an der Stationärrolle liegt? Wo hast du denn den Tüddel bzw. wo bleibst du hängen. An der Rolle, oder springt die Schnur runter oder hast du Luftschlaufen.


----------



## TobBok

Petri an Racklinger und Forelle74 

Mein neues Spielzeug ist da:
Ein ganzer Karton voll Futter....9 Kilo mit verschiedenen Sorten.


----------



## Skott

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das es an der Stationärrolle liegt? Wo hast du denn den Tüddel bzw. wo bleibst du hängen. An der Rolle, oder springt die Schnur runter oder hast du Luftschlaufen.


Hallo Dirk,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zuviel Schnur auf der Spule Gift ist, egal ob Geflecht oder Mono, dat gibt immer Tüddel!
Als ich den Schnurdurchmesser um 3-4mm reduziert hatte, also 1,5 - 2mm von der Kante entfernt war, hatte ich Ruhe...!
Was in meinen Augen auch nicht taugt, sind fertig vom Tackle-Dealer bespulte Spulen, wenn er das maschinell macht und die Schnur
lediglich mit diesem weißen Keramik-V auf die Spule führt...
Das gibt dann oft so paralelle Wicklungen, die sich erheblich vom Wicklungsbild der Rolle unterscheiden und dann auch zum Tüddel führen!


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das es an der Stationärrolle liegt? Wo hast du denn den Tüddel bzw. wo bleibst du hängen. An der Rolle, oder springt die Schnur runter oder hast du Luftschlaufen.


Ne es liegt schon an mir, oft habe ich zu viel Schnur rumflattern, Fische allerdings auch oft zwischen Gestrüpp. Schnell hat sich dann was in der Rolle verfangen. Da hoffe ich auf Besserung. Ich weiß nur nicht wie so eine Rolle auf zu locker eingewickelte Schnur reagiert.


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zuviel Schnur auf der Spule Gift ist, egal ob Geflecht oder Mono, dat gibt immer Tüddel!
> Als ich den Schnurdurchmesser um 3-4mm reduziert hatte, also 1,5 - 2mm von der Kante entfernt war, hatte ich Ruhe...!
> Was in meinen Augen auch nicht taugt, sind fertig vom Tackle-Dealer bespulte Spulen, wenn er das maschinell macht und die Schnur
> lediglich mit diesem weißen Keramik-V auf die Spule führt...
> Das gibt dann oft so paralelle Wicklungen, die sich erheblich vom Wicklungsbild der Rolle unterscheiden und dann auch zum Tüddel führen!


Okay aufspulen mache ich eh selber und das andere teile ich voll und ganz. Wenn die ersten 25 m erstmal verlustig sind wird es besser. Mir ging es hier auf jeden Fall um das Angeln mit Posen


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht wie so eine Rolle auf zu locker eingewickelte Schnur reagiert.


Höchstwahrscheinlich genau so bescheiden wie bei einer Statio, bei einer Rolle mit einem kleinen Fangstift wird es nicht viel besser sein, evtl. hilft da eine Rolle mit Fangglocke. Ist aber nur Spekulation meinerseits, da ich bisher solche Probleme nicht hatte. Nur wenn zu viel Schnur auf der Spule war. Was auch noch ein Punkt sein kann, welche Schnurstärke auf welcher Rollengröße.


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Finde es gut das wir alles so unkompliziert sehen, uns selten reinsteigern *und vor allem keinen Hang zum Nerd oder Freak hegen*.


Hier? Im Ükel? Niemand... 

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an Racklinger und Forelle74!

Das mit den Sonnenblumenkernen find ich einen Interessanten Gedanken. Ich schätzt da die Recht groß und Nährstoffreich sind, sättigen die schnell, aber wenn man im Sommer auf de großen angeln möchte muss das ja kein Nachteil sein. Sind übrigens leicht sinkend (grad ausprobiert).
Ich denke schon länger drüber nach, Rapssamen als Futterzusatz zu verwenden. Die riechen zwar nicht so gut wie Hanf, sind aber deutlich billiger und auch kleiner, was ja ggf. zu längerem Suchen animiert. Mal schaun...


----------



## Forelle74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hier? Im Ükel? Niemand...
> 
> Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an Racklinger und Forelle74!
> 
> Das mit den Sonnenblumenkernen find ich einen Interessanten Gedanken. Ich schätzt da die Recht groß und Nährstoffreich sind, sättigen die schnell, aber wenn man im Sommer auf de großen angeln möchte muss das ja kein Nachteil sein. Sind übrigens leicht sinkend (grad ausprobiert).
> Ich denke schon länger drüber nach, Rapssamen als Futterzusatz zu verwenden. Die riechen zwar nicht so gut wie Hanf, sind aber deutlich billiger und auch kleiner, was ja ggf. zu längerem Suchen animiert. Mal schaun...


Danke auch dir. 
Rapssamen hab ich lose noch nie gesehen.
Hab grad mal gegoogelt.
Gibt es wohl in den Garten Märkten.
Hanf kostet bei uns ca. 3€ das Kilo.
Gibt's als Vogelfutter.
Ich finde das nicht so teuer.
Der ist ja schnell zubereitet.
Vielleicht ein Spleen von mir aber ich vertraue dem sehr


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Ne es liegt schon an mir, oft habe ich zu viel Schnur rumflattern, Fische allerdings auch oft zwischen Gestrüpp. Schnell hat sich dann was in der Rolle verfangen. Da hoffe ich auf Besserung. Ich weiß nur nicht wie so eine Rolle auf zu locker eingewickelte Schnur reagiert.


Richtig gut bei geringem Einholzug und somit recht lockerer Schnur sind nur schnelle Verleger, also mit viel Spulenhub, um die Schnur auf weiten gekreuzten Bahnen zu straffen und auseinander zu halten. Mit der Hubleistung im Verlegehub unterscheiden sich die Rollen erheblich!
Auch die dauerhafte Freude beim Angeln, und ob eben Störfälle viel zu häufig auftreten.

Am besten, also sichersten gegen ungeplante Nester, sind die alten schnellen Wormshaft-Verleger von Shimano und auch ein paar Ryobi.
Die neueren Shimano haben nun lange schon einen 2Phasenhub, eine Richtung besonders schnell, eine langsamer. Was auch ganz gut funktioniert, aber nicht so sicher kreuzt wie das alte System, dafür ruhigerer Rollenlauf. Prinzipiell aber eine gesteigerte Zerstörfähigkeit auf der Wormshaftwelle.
Es gibt aber auch Wormshaftverleger mit sehr langsamen Spulenhub, sehr alte Stellas z.B. oder auch ein paar Ryobi wie Zauber und RedArc/Spro. Die sind schnell mal problematisch.
Vom schnell ausgeführten Spulenhub schaffen die neueren Daiwas auch fast den Level der Shimanos mit 2Phasenhub, und das ohne den empfindlichen Teil im Verlegegetriebe.

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall über die Anforderungen an die Verlegesicherheit nachzudenken, nicht nur für das Watangeln an der Küste unter fiesen Wind+Wetterbedingungen im Wasser rumstehend.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Forelle74 Schöne Fische, schöne Bilder. Petri zum schönen Fang.
> 
> # Kapselrolle
> Da ich irgendwie immer beim Posenangeln alles vertüddel oder irgendwo hängen bleibe bin ich am überlegen mir eine für die Matchrute zu holen. Habe so ein Ding noch nie gefischt. Nutzt die irgendwer noch und bringt das Vorteile oder ist es nur noch Liebhaberei.
> 
> Weniger Wurfweite ist klar. Das ist aber okay da ich eh meistens im Nahbereich fische. Mir geht es nur um ein etwas leichteres Handling und vielleicht weniger Getüddel....



"Fachgerechte Behandlung und Handhabung der Schnur"
Das wäre ein guter Titel für ein echtes Fachbuch.. 
Wir widmen zwar der Auswahl unserer Schnur einige Aufmerksamkeit, aber bei der Handhabung handeln wir doch meist nach den Motto "wird schon gutgehen".
Dabei verursacht das unsachgemäße Hantieren mit unserer Leine bestimmt 10-20% aller Probleme beim Angeln.
Schnurprobleme haben meinen anglerischen Werdegang von Anfang an begleitet und geprägt - vielleicht war das unterbewusst sogar ausschlaggebend für meine spätere Berufswahl...
Heute bringe ich meinen Anfängern als erstes bei, die Schnur IMMER unter Spannung zu halten.
Das ist bei schweren Montagen durch geschickte Rutenführung und zeitiges Abbremsen der Schnur auch ganz einfach zu machen.
Bei den hier verwendeten leichten Montagen gestaltet sich das ungleich schwieriger.
Mein neuer Lieblingsanfänger, der Genosse M, ist als Ingenieur auf Verfahrensoptimierung spezialisiert und hat meine Herangehensweise sofort kapiert und adaptiert - der hatte noch nie ne Angel in der Hand und nach 5 Angeltouren erst einmal Tüddel.
Im Grunde ganz einfach: Die Linke greift zum Ende des Wurfs in die Schnur, klappt den Bügel um und führt die Schnur ca. 20cm nach vorne - derweil fährt die Rechte ebenfalls nach vorne, übernimmt die Leine von der Linken, fährt 20cm weiter nach vorne und fixiert sie zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger, während die Linke zur Rolle zurückgleitet und mit dem Aufkurbeln beginnt und dieses forsetzt bis die Spannung hergestellt ist.. .
Ist ein recht komplexer Bewegungsablauf und es dauert meist einige Tage bis meine Anfänger das verinnerlicht haben, aber dann funktioniert deren Angelei ziehmlich reibungslos.

Und im Übrigen sind Kapselrollen was für kleine Kinder...


----------



## geomas

Forelle74 - auch von mir ein herzliches Petri und Danke für den so schön illustrierten Bericht!

#kapselrolle
Mag ich, nutze ich. Die Schnurfreigabe bei den ABU-Modellen finde ich super. Da hat der rechte Mittelfinger mal richtig was zu tun bei der Angelei.
Gerade, wenn man viel/häufig wirft gefällt mir die Kapsel. Andal lobte die (wohl recht klobigen) DAM Fangmaschinen, ich selbst kenne nur ein paar Abu-Modelle. An der Posenrute hab ich ne ABU 706 Mk II. Die kam im Set mit einem Futteral, etlichen E-Spulen und „Chenille”.
Das ABU-Bremssystem habe ich bislang nicht begriffen, konnte aber noch jeden Fisch landen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtig gut bei geringem Einholzug und somit recht lockerer Schnur sind nur schnelle Verleger, also mit viel Spulenhub, um die Schnur auf weiten gekreuzten Bahnen zu straffen und auseinander zu halten. Mit der Hubleistung im Verlegehub unterscheiden sich die Rollen erheblich!
> Auch die dauerhafte Freude beim Angeln, und ob eben Störfälle viel zu häufig auftreten.
> 
> Am besten, also sichersten gegen ungeplante Nester, sind die alten schnellen Wormshaft-Verleger von Shimano und auch ein paar Ryobi.
> Die neueren Shimano haben nun lange schon einen 2Phasenhub, eine Richtung besonders schnell, eine langsamer. Was auch ganz gut funktioniert, aber nicht so sicher kreuzt wie das alte System, dafür ruhigerer Rollenlauf. Prinzipiell aber eine gesteigerte Zerstörfähigkeit auf der Wormshaftwelle.
> Es gibt aber auch Wormshaftverleger mit sehr langsamen Spulenhub, sehr alle Stellas z.B. oder auch ein paar Ryobi wie Zauber und RedArc/Spro. Die sind schnell mal problematisch.
> Vom schnell ausgeführten Spulenhub schaffen die neueren Daiwas auch fast den Level der Shimanos mit 2Phasenhub, und das ohne den empfindlichen Teil im Verlegegetriebe.
> 
> Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall über die Anforderungen an die Verlegesicherheit nachzudenken, nicht nur für das Watangeln an der Küste unter fiesen Wind+Wetterbedingungen im Wasser rumstehend.



Und das kommt noch hinzu und stimmt Wort für Wort..!


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Forelle74 - auch von mir ein herzliches Petri und Danke für den so schön illustrierten Bericht!
> 
> #kapselrolle
> Mag ich, nutze ich. Die Schnurfreigabe bei den ABU-Modellen finde ich super. Da hat der rechte Mittelfinger mal richtig was zu tun bei der Angelei.
> Gerade, wenn man viel/häufig wirft gefällt mir die Kapsel. Andal lobte die (wohl recht klobigen) DAM Fangmaschinen, ich selbst kenne nur ein paar Abu-Modelle. An der Posenrute hab ich ne ABU 706 Mk II. Die kam im Set mit einem Futteral, etlichen E-Spulen und „Chenille”.
> Das ABU-Bremssystem habe ich bislang nicht begriffen, konnte aber noch jeden Fisch landen.


Dir gestehe ich diese Schrulle nur deshalb zu, weil sie so schön zu deinen nostalgischen Ruten psst...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Im Grunde ganz einfach: Die Linke greift zum Ende des Wurfs in die Schnur, klappt den Bügel um und führt die Schnur ca. 40cm nach vorne - derweil fährt die Rechte ebenfalls nach vorne, übernimmt die Leine von der Linken und fixiert sie zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger, während die Linke zur Rolle zurückgleitet und mit dem Aufkurbeln beginnt und dieses forsetzt bis die Spannung hergestellt ist.. .
> Ist ein recht komplexer Bewegungsablau und es dauert meist einige Tage


und schon hätte ich die Rute in nee Ecke geworfen und hätte ein anderes Hobby


----------



## geomas

Außerdem kriege ich Tüddel mit jeder Rolle hin. 

Basta!


----------



## Finke20

Ein Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben, vor allem an Racklinger und Forelle74 .
Ich bin heute auch ans Flüsschen gekommen .
Der West Wind ist richtig hefig und kalt gewesen, dazu kamen noch Regen und Hagel Schauer, also nicht die besten Bedingungen.
Auf Caster und Maden ging nichts, nur auf Kompostwürmer gab es einige zupfer und eine kleine Plötze blieb dann auch hängen.
Doch nach 1 Stunde hatte ich genug vom Wetter und habe eingepackt .

Mal sehen morgen soll es ja etwas besser werden. 
Eigentlich sollte man dem Frühling eine Fristlose Kündigung, wegen Arbeitsverweigerung, erteilen .


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und im Übrigen sind Kapselrollen was für kleine Kinder...


Vor diesen Jungs hier habe ich allergrößten Respekt. Das spielen Kapselrollen, verkapselte Matchrollen auch eine, ähm... Rolle.








						Angeln auf Rotaugen - KOSMOS Verlag
					

Rotaugen angeln wird allgemein unterschätzt. Erfahrt hier, warum es so viel Spaß macht und mit welcher Ausrüstung ihr den größten Erfolg habt. Jetzt lesen!




					www.kosmos.de


----------



## Racklinger

Also einen Tüddel auf der Rolle hatte ich schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Wenn dann hat sich die Montage zu einem Gordischen Knoten entwickelt. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht mehr der Fall seit ich von Schnüren unter 0,18 weg bin. 
Am meisten Tüddel hab ich noch wenn ich mit einer Posenmontage im Nahbereich unterwegs bin und einen Anschlag verhau. Wenn mir dann alles entgegenfliegt weiss ich genau.....Neumontage


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Da es Heute, nach langer Zeit, mal wieder möglich war zu Angeln und ich mir meine Zeit ja nicht aussuchen kann, habe ich mal einen Versuch gestartet, obwohl das Wasser natürlich wieder sehr runtergekühlt ist!!! So hatte ich eigentlich auch nicht die großen Hoffnungen, da das Wasser, im Gegensatz zu letzter Woche, wie "ausgestorben" schien! Nix zeigte sich an der Oberfläche. Das war letzte Woche noch ganz anders!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn! Es gab genau einen Biss, schon nach der ersten Zigarette und demzufolge auch genau einen Fisch!!! Der allerdings passt genau in die vorausgegangene Diskussion!!! Aland vs. Rotauge vs. Döbel!







Und mit genau 50cm ein wahrer Prachtbursche von Aland!!! Die restlichen 2h, mit 2 Ortswechseln blieben ohne jeden Biss!!! 

Allen ein dickes Petri, die am WE ans Wasser können!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

Was für ein prächtiger Aland, Petri heil, Mario! 
Mit der Bolo, wenn ich raten darf??


----------



## rustaweli

Racklinger schrieb:


> seit ich von Schnüren unter 0,18 weg bin.


Beunruhigt mich nicht!
In mir findet ein Prozess statt welcher mich immer feiner Angeln lassen möchte. Dazu tanke ich mehr und mehr Vertrauen. Im Kopf entsteht immer mehr ein Bild von einem groben Tau wenn ich an 18er denke.


MS aus G schrieb:


> Aland vs. Rotauge vs. Döbel!


Awa, kleiner Schuppi ist des! 
Dickes Petri!


----------



## MS aus G

Vielen Dank, Georg! 

Selbstverständlich mit der zusammengeschusterten Bolo und der Daiwa 1000c!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## kuttenkarl

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Rapssamen hab ich lose noch nie gesehen.
> Hab grad mal gegoogelt.
> Gibt es wohl in den Garten Märkten.


beim Bauern des vertrauens zur Ernte mal nachfragen. Hab mir so Raps und Weizen besorgt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> In mir findet ein Prozess statt welcher mich immer feiner Angeln lassen möchte. Dazu tanke ich mehr und mehr Vertrauen. Im Kopf entsteht immer mehr ein Bild von einem groben Tau wenn ich an 18er denke.


Das riecht doch nach kommenden Mißerfolgen, wenn man es mit der Feinheit übertreibt. 
Und durch viel mehr nicht lösbare Verhakungen und Abrisse wird auch noch die echte Netto-Angelzeit reduziert.
Eine 16er Mono Hauptschnur halte ich für bei recht harmlosen Badewannenbedingungen ja noch für vertretbar,
aber erst eine 18er Mono hat eine echte Trag*kraft*, wenn denn überhaupt die spezifische Leine samt Knoten in real so tut. 
Wenn schon feiner, dann investiert man besser in eine etwas teurere, weichere und geschmeidigere und damit meist auch noch knotenfestere Schnur, es gibt neben 08/15 Billigkrams auch wirklich nette Stipperschnüre für das Floaten u.a.m.
Die windet sich auch noch weniger behindert durch kleine Matchrutenringe.
Eine zu billige und gerne widerspenstige Leine, gar noch hart gekringelt, macht natürlich keinen Spaß.

Vorfächer mache ich gerne 1 oder 2 Stufen geringer, also zu 0,18 dann 0,16 oder 0,14, selbstgebunden, aber mit einer dann durchaus teuren, besonders hochwertigen und knotenfesten Schnur und eben auch recht häufig neu gewechselt, mindestens alle 10 Stunden oder 2 Halbtage, aber immer nach einem Geknittere.
Eine 0,12 anstelle einer 0,14 zu nehmen, darin sehe ich keine Zweckdienlichkeit mehr, wenn ich eigentlich auf die großen Exemplare aus bin.
Und der fast allgegenwärtige Karpfen ist ja das Bonbon zum Abschluss des Angeltages.


----------



## Forelle74

Petri an Finke20   und MS aus G 
Der Aland ist echt Klasse..



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> beim Bauern des vertrauens zur Ernte mal nachfragen. Hab mir so Raps und Weizen besorgt.


Hab so ein Raiffeisen Center in der Nähe .
Aber erst muss ich mal die abgelaufenen Leinsamen,Nüsse, Mandeln,und sämtliche Backprodukte verarbeiten die mir meine Frau in meine Futermehle Box getan hat.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das riecht doch nach kommenden Mißerfolgen, wenn man es mit der Feinheit übertreibt.
> Und durch viel mehr nicht lösbare Verhakungen und Abrisse wird auch noch die echte Netto-Angelzeit reduziert.
> Eine 16er Mono Hauptschnur halte ich für bei recht harmlosen Badewannenbedingungen ja noch für vertretbar,
> aber erst eine 18er Mono hat eine echte Trag*kraft*, wenn denn überhaupt die spezifische Leine samt Knoten in real so tut.
> Wenn schon feiner, dann investiert man besser in eine etwas teurere, weichere und geschmeidigere und damit meist auch noch knotenfestere Schnur, es gibt neben 08/15 Billigkrams auch wirklich nette Stipperschnüre für das Floaten u.a.m.
> Die windet sich auch noch weniger behindert durch kleine Matchrutenringe.
> Eine zu billige und gerne widerspenstige Leine, gar noch hart gekringelt, macht natürlich keinen Spaß.
> 
> Vorfächer mache ich gerne 1 oder 2 Stufen geringer, also zu 0,18 dann 0,16 oder 0,14, selbstgebunden, aber mit einer dann durchaus teuren, besonders hochwertigen und knotenfesten Schnur und eben auch recht häufig neu gewechselt, mindestens alle 10 Stunden oder 2 Halbtage, aber immer nach einem Geknittere.
> Eine 0,12 anstelle einer 0,14 zu nehmen, darin sehe ich keine Zweckdienlichkeit mehr, wenn ich eigentlich auf die großen Exemplare aus bin.
> Und der fast allgegenwärtige Karpfen ist ja das Bonbon zum Abschluss des Angeltages.


Vielleicht wirst Du Recht haben, keine Ahnung. Für meinen Teil jedenfalls habe ich in den letzten Wochen enorm Vertrauen getankt. Gehört aber eher in den Spinn,- u Salmonidenbereich. Für Nachfragen - nein, keine Pay Lakes. So auch letztes Jahr mit der Picker. Wo mir da aber die fehlenden Ringeinlagen zu denken geben. Glaube immer mehr an die richtige Abstimmung, passende Knoten und richtiger Bremseinstellung. Da ging bei mir mit durchgebundener 14er ne Menge ohne das je die Schnur gesprengt wurde. Wenn ich noch sehe was andere mit 12er oder spinnefeiner PE bringen.
Aber wie gesagt, mein Weg ist noch lang und eine Nichtumkehr wegen schlechten Erfahrung kein Versprechen.
Das ich nicht mit 14er an knüppelharter Rute auf riesige Wildkarpfen im schlimmsten Cover gehe ist klar.


----------



## geomas

Die Unterkante für Hauptschnur liegt bei mir so bei ner 0,14er. Richtet sich immer nach den Gewässerbedingungen, dem Fischbestand.
Mit ner qualitativ hochwertigen 0,15er (laut Maxima, Nenn-Tragkraft 3lb) kann man an Gewässern ohne große Hängergefahr schon einiges ausrichten.
Die 3lb-Maxima ist in meinen Augen ne „Bank” für die leichte Grundangelei.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein Petri zum tollen Aland MS aus G und natprlich auch zu den Plötzen Finke20



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> beim Bauern des vertrauens zur Ernte mal nachfragen. Hab mir so Raps und Weizen besorgt.


Hast du mit dem Raps schon angefüttert? Wenn ja, hat er sich brauchbar geschlagen?


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dir gestehe ich diese Schrulle nur deshalb zu, weil sie so schön zu deinen nostalgischen Ruten psst...


Also wäre es was für die Hardy ?


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Die Unterkante für Hauptschnur liegt bei mir so bei ner 0,14er. Richtet sich immer nach den Gewässerbedingungen, dem Fischbestand.
> Mit ner qualitativ hochwertigen 0,15er (laut Maxima, Nenn-Tragkraft 3lb) kann man an Gewässern ohne große Hängergefahr schon einiges ausrichten.
> Die 3lb-Maxima ist in meinen Augen ne „Bank” für die leichte Grundangelei.


Du erwähnst die Maxima sehr oft. 
Könntest Du vielleicht etwas über die Maxima sagen im direkten Vergleich zur Stroft GTM / LS?


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler 
Welche Top Schnüre würdest Du vom Markt her besonders hervorheben?


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du erwähnst die Maxima sehr oft.
> Könntest Du vielleicht etwas über die Maxima sagen im direkten Vergleich zur Stroft GTM / LS?


Diese beiden Schnurtypen kann ich schlecht vergleichen, zu groß sind die Unterschiede.
Die Maxima Chameleon in 3-8lb nutze/nutzte ich intensiv, zuletzt besonders gerne die 3 und die 4lb-Ausführungen (0,15er /0,17er laut Hersteller).
Die Tragkräfte sind ganz bestimmt nicht übertrieben, es sind Schnüre mit relativ viel Dehnung. Die 6/8lb-Variante kommt mir nicht besonders geschmeidig vor, ich mag mich aber irren.

Die Stroft GTM habe ich nur wegen „Minis” permanenter Fürsprache probiert und mag sie ebenfalls. Nutzen tue ich sie aktuell hauptsächlich in 0,14 bis 0,18mm. Die 0,14er scheint mir angemessen für die allgemeine leichte Friedfischangelei (Pose, Picker, sehr leichte Futterkorbangelei).
Die LS und ABR habe ich, aber noch nicht probiert.

Nachtrag: *die* Legerlite würde ich mit der 3 oder 4lb Maxima fischen, sollte perfekt passen. 3 für die kalte Jahreszeit, 4lb für den Sommer.
Deine supercoole Holland-Picker ist mit ner 3lb Maxima sicher gut ausgestattet (Schätzung aus der Ferne).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die Unterkante für Hauptschnur liegt bei mir so bei ner 0,14er. Richtet sich immer nach den Gewässerbedingungen, dem Fischbestand.
> Mit ner qualitativ hochwertigen 0,15er (laut Maxima, Nenn-Tragkraft 3lb) kann man an Gewässern ohne große Hängergefahr schon einiges ausrichten.
> Die 3lb-Maxima ist in meinen Augen ne „Bank” für die leichte Grundangelei.


Die 3lb und damit bei der pessimistischen lb-Auszeichnung sichere 1,5kg halte ich für einen guten Wert für die Unterkante!  

Immerhin gingen bei mir die letzten 2 Jahre alle größeren Döbel, Rotaugen usw. direkt ins Kraut an den Flüssen, keine derben Hindernisse, aber doch schon einiges an Zusatzbelastung mit im Extremfall etwas roden und rausziehen müssen.



Mit meiner besten 0,14mm habe ich bis 2kg Abriss beim Plättchenhaken selbstgebunden und mit Abrisstestserie (gewogene 5L Wassereimer) durchoptimiert hinbekommen, das reichte dann auch gut für alle folgenden Normalo-Karpfen, zusammen mit langer 6m Bolo und viel Spielraum dadurch.
Der Wert ist nicht einfach so mal eben erreichbar, auch heute nicht. Zählen tut nur, was man wirklich real rausbekommt, was man Abriss-mäßig nachgetestet wirklich dann zur Verfügung hat. 

Und wer nicht so fein testet und dauernd auswechselt, der müss höher mit den Schnüren gehen, nicht runter gehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler
> Welche Top Schnüre würdest Du vom Markt her besonders hervorheben?


z.B. Broxxline HE oder Mikado Technicline, die sind vergleichsweise nochmal deutlich in allen Belangen besser als die gerne referenzierte Stroft GTM.
Die angele ich jetzt über ein Jahrzehnt.


----------



## geomas

Ich würde sogar den Begriff „Picker” über die Verwendbarkeit mit ner 2,5lb Maxima definieren. Diese hab ich aktuell an 1 oder 2 (müßte nachsehen) richtig feinen Gerten und sehe die Combos als absolut ausgewogen an. Eine (Beispiel) Stroft GTM mit der gleichen angegegeben Tragkraft wäre nix für mich - zu dünn der Durchmesser, die mag ich dann nicht mehr knoten. Habe die Stroft in sehr geringen Durchmessern als Vorfachmaterial gekauft, aber ne, ich fremdele damit.
Die 3lb Maxima habe ich sehr intensiv an der wunderbaren Balzer Edition 1-Picker gefischt und finde diese Kombination ist perfekt. 
Die 2,5er sollte ebenfalls sehr gut zu dieser Rute passen.

Die 4lb-Maxima ist schon sehr gut tauglich für die Angelei mit Light-Feeder-Ruten und kleineren Futterkörben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich muss diese deinen Lieblingsschnüre auch mal in die Finger kriegen und gehe das nächste Mal nicht ohne meine Schieblehre und Kofferwaage und einiges Zubehör auf die Reise


----------



## geomas

#broxxline

Wird die aktuell noch produziert? Ich meine mich _äußerst trübe_ an eine gegenteilige Meldung zu erinnern.
Hast Du ne gute Quelle für _frische_ Broxxline oder die Mikado-Mono?
Bei einem lokalen Händler liegt die Broxxline seit Jahren im Schaufenster...


----------



## Minimax

liebe Jungs, entschuldigt bitte meine Absenz, ich komme kaum nich hinterher, und schon längst hätte ich Racklinger, Forelle74 und Mario MS aus G zu ihren schönen Föngen unter fürchterlichen Bedingungen ein Petri zurufen sollen, wie es Guter Brauch im Ükel ist- ind ich muss schändlich gestehen, ob ich nicht auch jemanden vergessen habe? Einen herzlichen Dank für die tollen Berichte gebührt allen, ob Fänger oder Franzose.

#Schnüre.
Ich muss einmal auch eine Lanze brechen für die Dünne Schnur- verantwortungsvoll eingesetzt, unter Berücksichtigung der Gewässerverhältnisse und der realistisch erwartbaren FIschkaliber, versteht sich. Das kann nur der Ükel vor Ort entscheiden.

Ich glaube, bei den aktuell hier diskutierten Durchmessern, von 14er bis 20er, kann von einer klaren oder zurückhaltend gefärbten Schnur kein visueller Spook Effekt ausgehen. Das ist aber nur ein viertel der Wahrheit. 

Als Fliesswasserükel bemerke ich sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen 18er und 16er, was den Druck des Wassers auf der Leine und die daraus resultierenden Erfordernisse hinsichtlich Bleigewicht und Bissanzeigemethode. Eine DIcke Schnur erfordert also eine robustere Montage.  Im schnellen Wasser ist dünne Schnur günstiger. Es ist erstaunlich, es geht ja nur um wenige millimeterbruchteile, aber es ist Spürbar.

Auch was das Vorfach betrifft: An einer dünnen Schnur verhält sich der Köder anders als einer DIcken, Steifen Schnur, nämlich natürlicher und unbeschwerter, so dass er sich weniger von den Loosefeedhäppchen unterscheidet. Ich habe mehr und bessere Bisse an dünnerer Schnur. 
Das war jetzt aufs leichte Legdern bezogen- fürs Trotten gilt dies umso mehr. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, ein 3 oder 5 BB Stick an einer steifen, strömungsfangenden 18er óder 20er zu steuern und zu kontrollieren, selbst 16er finde ich beim trotten clumsy.

Das sind meine Beobachtungen, ich kann mich natürlich irren, und erst neulich hab ich mich geirrt:
Am Sonntag ging mir der schöne 60er Spiegler an ne 16er Schnur. mit Glück und Geduld kams zu nem Guten Ende, Hätte ich das geahnt, hätte ich auch ne dickere Schnur gewählt. Aber mit ner 20er oder mehr, hätte ich da Bleigewichte und Unsensibilität in Kauf nehmen müssen, die mir die schönen Johnnies die mir ausserdem auf den Leim gingen verwehrt hätten.
Daher plädiere ich -in den Grenzen von Verantwortung, Waidmannschaft und Vertrauen ins Material und seine eigenen Fähigkeiten- für die leichte Lösung.

TLDR: "So schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich" ist absolut richtig- aber  es lohnt sich, in Beherzigung des ersten Teil des altbekannten Spruches nicht den zweiten Teil zu vergessen.
hg
Minilight


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> #broxxline
> 
> Wird die aktuell noch produziert? Ich meine mich _äußerst trübe_ an eine gegenteilige Meldung zu erinnern.
> Hast Du ne gute Quelle für _frische_ Broxxline oder die Mikado-Mono?
> Bei einem lokalen Händler liegt die Broxxline seit Jahren im Schaufenster...


Broxxline nur eine alte Stelle, aber ohne Schaufenster.
Mikado ja.

Ich habe etliche interessante Anbieter und Shops und Typen gefunden, da gibt es noch ganz viel und ganz haissen Shitt.
Der muss gemeinschaftlich wieder ausgetestet werden, so alle 5 bis 10 Jahre lohnt sich das schon.
Bei wildfremden Shops gehört das aber laut Forum nicht in diesen Forumsthread, von daher geht das nur direkt.


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr schöne Eindrücke und Empfehlungen hier, danke liebe Ükels!
Habt Ihr schon einmal PE Mono getestet? Bin da auch am Überlegen. Noch dünner, noch stärker, angeblich. Dann sollte Palomar auch wieder an kleinsten Öhren gehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Meine z.B. sowas hier. Bitte nicht den unfriedlichen Shop oder Farbe kritisieren, dient lediglich als Beispiel. 
Aber 0,05 Dicke bei 3,1lbs und weniger Abrieb als FC ist schon eine Ansage, finde ich. 








						Gosen W Mono-PE 150 m ungeflochtene Schnur  | Nippon-Tackle
					

PE (Polyethylen) Schnur kennt man als Angler eigentlich nur als geflochtene Schnur. Eine hohe Tragkraft, wenig Dehnung, kaum Wasseraufnahme und sehr gute Rückmeldung sind die häufigsten Gründe, wieso zur




					www.nippon-tackle.com


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Eindrücke und Empfehlungen hier, danke liebe Ükels!
> Habt Ihr schon einmal PE Mono getestet? Bin da auch am Überlegen. Noch dünner, noch stärker, angeblich. Dann sollte Palomar auch wieder an kleinsten Öhren gehen.


Was nützt die dünnste Schnur, mit astronomischer Tragkraft, wenn sich z.B. beim Grundangeln durch Steinkontakt nach drei Würfen die Späne von ihr schälen wie an einem Spargel, und sie nur ein Schatten ihrer Selbst ist? Andererseits wäre sie vielleicht die beste Lösung fürs Posenangeln, wo es kaum zum Schabe-Problem kommt.
Man kann ne Schnur nur Abhängigkeit von Rute und Bremse. und natürlich Einsatzweck beurteilen:

Eine 14er auf Grund an kurzer harter Rute mit schlecht eingestellter Bremse auf kiesigem Grund wird von jedem Standardjohnnie zu Kleinholz verarbeitet und es macht "Pinnng" (und der arme Fisch hat die Schnur an der Backe) DIe Gleiche Schnur an ner sensiblen 13ft, Pin und Pose ohne vorherigen Grundkontakt hält auch auch wesentlich stärkere Fische in Schach.

Der Umkehrschluss ist natürlich: Das genaue Schnurfabrikat ist nicht so wichtig: _Die Schnur ist die beste, mit deren Eigenschaften der Angler vertraut ist, und seine Angelei entsprechend einstellt. Es geht nicht ums beste Tackle, sondern um die beste Kenntnis des eigenen Tackles und seiner Möglichkeiten und Grenzen._

Apropos:
Mein Angel-Dealer hat jetzt einen Pakt mit Sensas geschlossen. Abgesehen davon, das ich jetzt an die herrlichen Futtermittel komme, übernimmt er auch das Schnurprogramm. Und die haben ja Monos, dagegen ist meine geliebte GTM Asbach Uralt.
das coole ist, da er ja auch auf Meinungen aus der Basis hofft, und da ich einiger der Wenigen Nicht-Spinboys in seinem Kundenstamm bin, hat er mir schon einige Füllungen der neuen Schnüre für meine leichten Statios und Pins zum testen (mit Berichtspflicht) versprochen. Ich bin seher gespannt!


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Man kann ne Schnur nur Abhängigkeit von Rute und Bremse. und natürlich Einsatzweck beurteilen:
> 
> Der Umkehrschluss ist natürlich: Das genaue Schnurfabrikat ist nicht so wichtig: _Die Schnur ist die beste, mit deren Eigenschaften der Angler vertraut ist, und seine Angelei entsprechend einstellt. Es geht nicht ums beste Tackle, sondern um die beste Kenntnis des eigenen Tackles und seiner Möglichkeiten und Grenzen._


mit zwei Sätzen das richtige wichtig über Schnüre gesagt wo andere Bücher drüber schreiben und man nix weiter ist.  

PS, bevor ich mir Schnur kaufe wo 150m 16€ kosten, schieße ich mir vorher ins Knie


----------



## TobBok

Petri an Finke20 und MS aus G!

Was für ein schöner Aland. Echt kapital!
Zur Aland vs Döbel vs Rotauge Diskussion habe ich noch etwas beizutragen....
Habe mit einem Freund gesprochen der Ichtyologe ist, also richtiger "Fischwissenschaftler" 

Laut ihm sind insbesondere Aland und Döbel sehr flexibel in ihrer Merkmalsausprägung, auch über eine mögliche Bastadisierung hinaus.
Ähnlich wie bei Forellen scheint es wohl grade beim Aland quasi zu "Standortformen" zu kommen, sprich der Aland erhält Ausprägungen seines Körpers je nach Nahrungsaufkommen und der Wasserqualität.
So scheinen Alande, die besonders viele Larven vom Boden fressen, später eher auf Krebse und ähnliches umzuswitchen.
Alande die "Anflugnahrung" aufnehmen, werden eher zu "gromäuligen" Fischfressern.
Oder war's andersrum? Naja, in jedem Fall bestimmt die Nahrungsart auch das Gesichtsdesign des Alandes.

Der Döbel ist dort weniger flexibel und hat wohl von Grund das Design eines absoluten Allesfressers und nimmt auf was er kriegen kann.
Das begründet wohl auch, dass dort, wo Alande vorkommen der Döbel nicht so dominant ist.

Zum Schnurklimmbim: Habe mal die Sünde gemacht mit 0,14er Schnur zu pickern. Hat geklappt an einem Teich voller Karpfen. Wiederholen will ich das nicht.
Mittlerweile nehme ich die Hauptschnur lieber 0,05 mm zu dick als zu dünn - übers Vorfach kann man ja dann doch einiges ausgleichen.
Zumindest ist das mein Gefühl. Ich angel jetzt nicht mit nem Tau auf Rotaugen, aber in Hängerreichen Gewässern, in denen Großdöbel und Karpfen-Gefahr besteht, hab ich 0,25er Hauptschnur schätzen gelernt.

Außerdem gehts bald wieder los mit dem Rollblei-Angeln an den Aller-Wehren. Dicke Barsche, Döbel, Rotaugen, Brassen aus der Strömung flippen, genau mein Ding.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rstmal ein Petri an alle Fänger, besonders der dcke Aland von MS aus G /Mario ist ja ein Prachtbursche. 

Zu der ewigen Schnurdiskussion dick vs. dünn, sag ich nur - immer nur so dünn nötig!
Immer möglichst fein zu angeln und auf dem letzten Gramm Tragkraftreserve zu drillen, rächt sich spätestens wenn der Fisch des Lebens einsteigt.

Den Fischen ist es egal ob da eine 16er, 18er oder 20er Schnur am Haken hängt - wenn sie nur klar ist und der Rest der Montage nicht auffällig ist oder viel Widerstand bei der Köderaufnahme bietet.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Könntest Du vielleicht etwas über die Maxima sagen im direkten Vergleich zur Stroft GTM / LS?


Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene paar Stiefel - während die Maxima in der Produktion bloß minimal gereckt wird, reckt man die Stroft bis an die Grenze des Möglichen.
Wenn das Mono aus der Düse kommt, wird es immer gereckt, das heisst unter Spannung verdünnt und damit in seinen Eigenschaften angepasst.
Deshlb auch die unterschiedlichen Tragkräfte; wenn ich direkt hinter der Düse 0,20 habe, wird bei moderater Streckung daraus z.B. eine 18er Maxima, oder eine 16er Tectan, oder gar eine 14er GTM.
Das ist natürlich sehr stark vereinfacht dargestellt, lässt aber gut erkennen, warum man bei identischem Ausgangsmaterial, so unterschiedliche Schnüre bekommt.
Und es erklärt auch warum eine 16er GTM viel sperriger ist als eine 18er Maxima.. .

Zur Schnurstärke: Ende der 70er habe ich mit meinem Cousin Aart de R. stundelange Diskussionen darüber geführt, ob eine 0,16er noch zum Großzanderfang geeignet ist oder nicht - er fischte halt mit 16er, ich mit 18er, allerdings in fast Hindernißfreien Gewässern.
Es geht so einiges mit sehr dünnen Schnüren, aber das ist ganz stark vom Gewässer abhängig.
Heute fische ich Haupschnüre (bei mir ja eigentlich bloß Top Shots) kaum noch unter 0,18, ja ich habe auf meiner designierten Posenangelrolle sogar ne 23er.
An dieses Tau musste ich mich auch erstmal gewöhnen...
Das klappt natürlich nur mit Posen ab 4gr aufwärts ordentlich.
Wie der Mini schon sagte; feine Posen sind beim Treibangeln mit dickeren Schnüren nur sehr begrenzt zu kontrollieren.. .
Aber so ganz Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass wir der Kreatur einen halbwegs sicheren Drill schulden...


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie der Mini schon sagte; feine Posen sind beim Treibangeln mit dickeren Schnüren nur sehr begrenzt zu kontrollieren.. .
> Aber so ganz Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass wir der Kreatur einen halbwegs sicheren Drill schulden...


Bei meiner Rute mit dem 5 Gramm Strömungsei fische ich eine (erschlagt mich bitte nicht) 0,30er Mono.
Wenn ich aber die 1,5 Gramm Stabpose führe, hab ich die an einer 0,22er Mono.

Beide Ruten sind dabei ähnlich flexibel, eins ist eine sehr weiche Forellen-Telerute, das andere eine Float-Rute von Shimano.
Die Forellenrute hat die 30er Mono, weil da auch mal im alten Bauernteich einen Ort weiter geangelt wird, in dem auch wirklich dicke Karpfen rumtuckern zwischen den Forellen...


----------



## geomas

Naja, ganz ohne jede Schnur habe ich schon die erste Zecke des Jahres gefangen. 
Und damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt: 0,14er und 0,15er Mono fische ich nicht überall.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nimm ne 50er - dann biste auf der sicheren Seite...
Kann man schon machen; ich sehe ständig Leute am Rhein, die fangen sich mit 40er und Hechtproppen ihre KöFis.
Allerdings ist die Frequenz bei meiner Frau und ihrer angepassten Ausrüstung locker um das Zehnfache höher.. . Beim Treibangeln kommt es ja darauf an, den Köder möglichst natürlich zu präsentieren, was mit zu dicker Schnur schlicht unmöglich ist. Selbst bei meiner 23er tut sich der größte Drennan Loafer schon schwer.. .
Das hat mit den Ruten aber auch nur wenig zu tun; die Rutenaktion ist im Drill enorm wichtig, führen kann ich zur Not mit nem Besenstiel.
Auch das Werfen stelle ich mir mit 5gr und 30er, oder 1,5gr und 22er, wirklich nicht so prickelnd vor, aber da hilft ne schön weiche Rute schon weiter.
Dicke Karpfen sind natürlich ein Argument, aber ich denke da muss man sich ohnehin vorher entscheiden, ob man auf Karpfen oder Rotaugen angelt; dickes Vorfach bedeutet kaum Bisse von den Rotaugen, dünnes Vorfach ein erhöhtes Risiko einen Karpfen zu verlieren - das ist halt die Krux beim Angeln..


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Frequenz bei meiner Frau und ihrer angepassten Ausrüstung locker um das Zehnfache höher..



Auch bei deinen letzten Ausflügen ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch bei deinen letzten Ausflügen ?


Da hat die doch garnicht geangelt.
Wenn die beste Frau der Welt angelt, zu 90% entweder Stippe oder Spinne, dann fängt die auch...


----------



## geomas

TobBok schrieb:


> ...
> Die Forellenrute hat die 30er Mono, weil da auch mal im alten Bauernteich einen Ort weiter geangelt wird, in dem auch wirklich dicke Karpfen rumtuckern zwischen den Forellen...



Hmm, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Klingt für mich komplett unlogisch. 
Aber um mit Deichkind zu sprechen: „Bitte ziehen Sie durch!”.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn die beste Frau der Welt angelt, zu 90% entweder Stippe oder Spinne, dann fängt die auch...



Bei meinem Weib ist das mit dem Schneidern noch extremer als bei mir; am Rhein angelt die nur noch nach Aufforderung, weil sie die Fische ja nicht essen will.
Deshalb habe ich sie auch zur OCC angemeldet, sozusagen als Motivatonsschub..
Aber wehe ich lasse meine Liebste am Meer von der Leine - da angelt die mit einer Konzentration und Ausdauer, als hinge ihr Leben davon ab.
Und die kann wirklich angeln.
Da ist die mir manchmal schon unheimlich...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da hat die doch garnicht geangelt.




Dann lass sie doch auch mal.
Wir wollen Fangfotos sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> mit zwei Sätzen das richtige wichtig über Schnüre gesagt wo andere Bücher drüber schreiben und man nix weiter ist.
> 
> PS, bevor ich mir Schnur kaufe wo 150m 16€ kosten, schieße ich mir vorher ins Knie



Zur Relation der Preise: 
Für (viele) Spinangler sind 10€/100m noch wenig Schnurkosten, Stand heute 8fach geflochten PE, geht bis etwa 20€/100m hoch und wird vielfach akzeptiert.
Mir ist die 10€/100m eine Schallmauer, darüber gehe ich nicht mehr mit, günstigst ist sogar möglich 2€/100m für simple 4fach geflochtene PE auf Großspulen, bewährt.
Das betrifft jetzt die Hauptschnur und damit eben gerne gleich mal 200m aufwärts für eine Spulenfüllung. 
Das ist schon ein Preisfaktor, vor allem für den Viel-Rollen-Nutzer, also 20+ Stück sowie noch etliche E-Spulen.

Bei Vorfächern (Stippen usw. bei mir) gehe ich aber gerne mit hohen Preisen mit, wenn die Leine eben so klasse und real getestet ist, dass es sich lohnt.
Eine 100m Spule hält dabei ca. 220 Hakenbindungen weit und das kann einige Jahre dauern, bis sie sich leert, zumal bei dann noch verschiedenen Durchmessern und Fabrikaten. 
Passt also für feine Stipp-Mono-Vorfächer locker auch mit 10€/100m, wenn es sich lohnt, was die nachgemessene reale Dünne (nicht "Dicke"), Tragkraft, Knotenfestikeit, Haltbarkeit, Benimm und Spaß mit der Leine betrifft. 
Und dann gibt es noch Angebote und größere Längen, was für die hauptsächlich eingesetzten Frontschnüre schon verbraucht wird, aber auch nur da.
Und dann passt auch täglicher Vorfachwechsel und superkritisch bei jeden Schadevent an der Leine.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Stand heute 8fach geflochten PE, geht bis etwa 20€/100m hoch und wird vielfach akzeptiert.




100m = 46€
Wer bietet mehr?



			STROFT GTP S * silbergrau * Typ 2 * 6,0 kg - ASPO GmbH


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Daiwaisti sind auch Spitzenreiter in den Hochpreisen, und Waku muss da natürlich noch ein vor ...
Daiwa morethan-12-braid-ex-si-lime-green 135m 0,08mm 0,10mm

Kann man machen und kaufen -- muss man aber nicht.

Aber ob der Nutzer dann nach jedem hängergefüllten harten Angeltag noch gerne 5m Hauptschnur und mehr vorne abschneidet? 
Und wenn nicht, dann ist derjenige sofort im Nachteil in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Forelle74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dicke Karpfen sind natürlich ein Argument, aber ich denke da muss man sich ohnehin vorher entscheiden, ob man auf Karpfen oder Rotaugen angelt; dickes Vorfach bedeutet kaum Bisse von den Rotaugen, dünnes Vorfach ein erhöhtes Risiko einen Karpfen zu verlieren - das ist halt die Krux beim Angeln..


Da hab ich leider keine Wahl.
Bei uns isses so das fast überall auch Karpfen vorhanden sind.
Da kann es an guten Tagen schon passieren das auf ein Rotauge 5 Satzer kommen. 
Ich Fische grad 0,25er Hauptschnur mit Vorfach 0,20 und nem 10er Haken. 
Pose ist ein Schilfstengel mit 0,7g Bebleiung.
Die Wurfweiiten von 15-20m reichen mir da völlig. 





Weiter muss ich eh nicht raus. 
Man muss halt auch mal Kompromisse schließen. 
Rotaugen,und Co. beißen da genauso. 
Hohe Frequenzen kann ich eh nicht erwarten. 
Außer bei Mini Karpfen .
Die Ukelei am Fluss hab ich mit nem 0,15er Vorfach gefangen. 
Für mich schon sehr dünn.
Ich trau mich gar nicht meine neu erworben Haken mit 0,10er Vorfach zu verwenden .


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Klingt für mich komplett unlogisch.
> Aber um mit Deichkind zu sprechen: „Bitte ziehen Sie durch!”.


Ist ja schon gut, lieber Geomas.
Nehme jetzt meine Stippe mit 0,12er Vorfach und fliege an den Colorado River ein paar Meter Störe zu bändigen.

Ne, bei den Karpfen, die da rumlungern reden wir nicht von den üblichen Satzkarpfen, da sind uralte U-Boote drin, die so fett und schwer sind, dass sie nicht mal mehr durch den kleinen Bacheinfluss türmen können. 
Glaube ja insgeheim sie werden von den Brassen ausgelacht, die da ständig rein und rausziehen.


----------



## geomas

Fang des Tages:





Passendes „Grillgut” ging leider nicht ans Band, nüscht, ein paar Zupfer, die aber auch Schnurschwimmer hätten sein können.


Der Pegel war sehr niedrig heute, hab es kurz versucht mit Breadpunch und Mais.
Immerhin war es nicht mehr so winterlich kalt wie neulich. Aber auch nicht gerade frühlingshaft.
Mal sehen, je nach Zeit und Wetter werde ich immer mal wieder kurze Angelsessions einschieben.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Fang des Tages:


Petri!
Die gibts auch in der Spree, wunderbare Bestände, hatte den einen oder anderen Burschen von der Sorte auch mal am Band. Bieten guten Sport an leichtem Gerät. Bei Fahrrad- oder Einkaufswagengefahr ist Stahlvorfach natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich fahr jetzt mal an den Rhein um den Hund zu bewegen und etwas frische Luft zu tanken.
Natürlich nehme ich auch eine Angel mit, aber ihr wisst ja.......


----------



## Forelle74

rhinefisher 
Dann hol was ordentliches raus  .

Ich bin wieder daheim.
Bei mir gabs nur noch mehr von den üblichen Verdächtigen. 




Sonst kein anderer Fisch in Sicht.
Ich glaube dort war's noch zu kühl für Tinca und andere Weißfische. 
Nichmal ein Streifendöbel ließ sich blicken. 
Alles in allem ein schöner Angeltag mit reichlich Fisch.
Grüße


----------



## Minimax

Forelle74 schrieb:


> rhinefisher
> Dann hol was ordentliches raus  .
> 
> Ich bin wieder daheim.
> Bei mir gabs nur noch mehr von den üblichen Verdächtigen.
> Anhang anzeigen 371011
> 
> Sonst kein anderer Fisch in Sicht.
> Ich glaube dort war's noch zu kühl für Tinca und andere Weißfische.
> Nichmal ein Streifendöbel ließ sich blicken.
> Alles in allem ein schöner Angeltag mit reichlich Fisch.
> Grüße


Petri, ein makelloser Fisch


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 100m = 46€
> Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> 
> 
> STROFT GTP S * silbergrau * Typ 2 * 6,0 kg - ASPO GmbH


ich bin gerade von Arschkari zurück, 0,18 1860m 2,99€ + 39,99 Rute (Model Matchfighter 11ft wg.5-25gr 185gr. und laut rhinefisher die beste Rute von Welt ) = 43€ und für die restlichen 3 habe ich mir nee Currywurst geholt.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt mal an den Rhein um den Hund zu bewegen und etwas frische Luft zu tanken.
> Natürlich nehme ich auch eine Angel mit, aber ihr wisst ja.......


hätte ich das gewusst wäre ich vorbei gekommen  



Forelle74 schrieb:


> rhinefisher
> Dann hol was ordentliches raus  .
> 
> Ich bin wieder daheim.
> Bei mir gabs nur noch mehr von den üblichen Verdächtigen.
> Anhang anzeigen 371011
> 
> Sonst kein anderer Fisch in Sicht.
> Ich glaube dort war's noch zu kühl für Tinca und andere Weißfische.
> Nichmal ein Streifendöbel ließ sich blicken.
> Alles in allem ein schöner Angeltag mit reichlich Fisch.
> Grüße


Petri, sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## rhinefisher

Da bin ich wieder...
Heute habe ich mal wieder ein interessantes Phänomen beobachtet.
In der ersten Stunde habe ich mit einem 14er Gamakatsu an 18er Vorfach geangelt, etliche Grundeln gefangen, einen Haken durch Hänger verloren und einen durch Hänger aufgebogen.
In der zweiten Stunde habe ich einen 8er DAM an der recht drahtigen 25er "Steel Power" gefischt, zwei Barben gefangen und keinerlei Hänger gehabt.
Und genau so ist mir das schon oft passiert; erst Hänger und wenig Fisch mit weichem und dünnem Vorfach, dann mehr Fisch und weniger Hänger mit dickerem und steiferem Vorfach.
Ich erkläre mir das so, dass der Köder an der dünnen Schnur einfach zwischen den Kieseln verschwindet und von den Fischen nichtmehr gefunden wird.
Ihr müsst euch den Untergrund meines Angelplatzes genau so vorstellen wie dort wo ich sitze.
Das werde ich demnächst mal durch dirkten Vergleich eruieren.. .
Das Häufchen Elend unter der karierten Jacke bin ich - der Wind war furchtbar kalt... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> hätte ich das gewusst wäre ich vorbei gekommen


Das ist schade - demnächst einfach mal Bescheid geben..


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich bin gerade von Arschkari zurück, 0,18 1860m 2,99€ + 39,99 Rute (Model Matchfighter 11ft wg.5-25gr 185gr. und *laut rhinefisher die beste Rute von Welt *) = 43€ und für die restlichen 3 habe ich mir nee Currywurst geholt.


wahrscheinlich mindestens genau so gut, wenn nicht gar besser als die Power Locken, deren Karriere als Toptackle ebnso kurz wie legendär war.

Oh, apropos rhinefisher es tut mir leid, das Deine mühsam erarbeitete Existenz als Super-Franzose so ein jähes Ende gefunden hat, aber ich freue mich umso mehr dir ein herzliches Petri zu den Rheinbarben und natürlich auch den Grundelchen zuzurufen- und danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder...
> Heute habe ich mal wieder ein interessantes Phänomen beobachtet.
> In der ersten Stunde habe ich mit einem 14er Gamakatsu an 18er Vorfach geangelt, etliche Grundeln gefangen, einen Haken durch Hänger verloren und einen durch Hänger aufgebogen.
> In der zweiten Stunde habe ich einen 8er DAM an der recht drahtigen "Steel Power" gefischt, zwei Barben gefangen und keinerlei Hänger gehabt.
> Und genau so ist mir das schon oft passiert; erst Hänger und wenig Fisch mit weichem und dünnem Vorfach, dann mehr Fisch und weniger Hänger mit dickerem und steiferem Vorfach.
> Ich erkläre mir das so, dass der Köder an der dünnen Schnur einfach zwischen den Kieseln verschwindet und von den Fischen nichtmehr gefunden wird.
> Ihr müsst euch den Untergrund meines Angelplatzes genau so vorstellen wie dort wo ich sitze.
> Das werde ich demnächst mal durch dirkten Vergleich eruieren.. .
> Das Häufchen Elend unter der karierten Jacke bin ich - der Wind war furchtbar kalt... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371020
> Anhang anzeigen 371021
> Anhang anzeigen 371022
> Anhang anzeigen 371023
> Anhang anzeigen 371024
> Anhang anzeigen 371025




Petri Heil zum erfolgreichen Angeltag! 

Hast du diesmal deine Frau angeln lassen?


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich mindestens genau so gut, wenn nicht gar besser als die Power Locken, deren Karriere als Toptackle ebnso kurz wie legendär war.
> 
> Oh, apropos rhinefisher es tut mir leid, das Deine mühsam erarbeitete Existenz als Super-Franzose so ein jähes Ende gefunden hat, aber ich freue mich umso mehr dir ein herzliches Petri zu den Rheinbarben und natürlich auch den Grundelchen zuzurufen- und danke für die schönen Bilder


 auf dem ersten Blick liegt er gar nicht so verkehrt (bis auf dem Griff, wenn ich Prof.T wäre wüsste ich was zu tun ist) ich warte ja auf eine Shimano 11ft ungefähr die selbe kampfklasse, bei dem Preis unterschied muss schon ordentlich was kommen den Die Kohga ist im Trocken Test toll (vor allem für das Geld).

rhinefisher Petri zum Fisch, nächstes mal wenn ich in DU bin rufe ich an 0190/666666 ist doch richtig?


----------



## Finke20

Petri alle erfolgreichen und geomas zu deinem außergewöhnlichen Fang , ein extra Petri.
Der Frühling hat sich heute, nach meinen gestrigen Androhung der Fristlosen Kündigung, sehr angestrengt, gestern 5°C und heute 14°C. 
Die Sonne hat sich blicken lassen und vor allem der Wind ist auch erträglich gewesen.







Doch die Fische hatten keine Lust. Trotzdem ist es sehr entspannet gewesen, die Schwäne schwammen immer auf und ab. Der Seeadler zog seine Kreise und die Vögel gaben ein Konzert. Was will man noch mehr  , ach ja einige Fischer hätten noch beißen können


----------



## geomas

Finke20 - danke! Und danke auch für den schönen Bericht, nur leider sehe ich schon seit ner Weile Deine Bilder nicht mehr.
Weder auf dem Telefon noch am heimischen Rechner.

Geht es anderen evtl. ähnlich?


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für den Bericht Finke20 ! 
Also ich sehe die Bilder, Geo.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bilder sind klar erkenntlich geomas


----------



## TobBok

geomas schrieb:


> Finke20 - danke! Und danke auch für den schönen Bericht, nur leider sehe ich schon seit ner Weile Deine Bilder nicht mehr.
> Weder auf dem Telefon noch am heimischen Rechner.
> 
> Geht es anderen evtl. ähnlich?


Ich sehe die Bilder, teilweise haben die aber auch eine sehr hohe Auflösung, kann sein, das Handy und Co nicht mitkommen bei dir, lieber geomas?


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs nur noch mehr von den üblichen Verdächtigen.
> Anhang anzeigen 371011


Hätte auch gerne das Problem, dass ich nur mal so ein paar Karpfen fange beim Friedfisch Angeln.... 
Petri zum Fisch.

Und im Anschluss poste ich hier nochmal einen Link zu meinem nächsten YouTube rein....morgen um 16 Uhr ein bissl Feeder-Krimsbims am Schwarzwasser bei Celle


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Finke20 - danke! Und danke auch für den schönen Bericht, nur leider sehe ich schon seit ner Weile Deine Bilder nicht mehr.
> Weder auf dem Telefon noch am heimischen Rechner.
> 
> Geht es anderen evtl. ähnlich?


Ich seh die Bilder auch alle !


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir stimmt irgendwas nicht. Ich sehe Bilder aber ohne FIsche, das ist untypisch für Finke20


----------



## Slappy

Petri meine Brüder. 
Da würde ja dem ein oder anderen schönen Fisch die Welt gezeigt


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir stimmt irgendwas nicht. Ich sehe Bilder aber ohne FIsche, das ist untypisch für Finke20


Ob das an den Käsemauken liegt ?


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ob das an den Käsemauken liegt ?


Das wissen ja nur die wenigsten: Wir Angler tragen Gummistiefel ja nicht primär, um den nassen Uferbedingungen zu trotzen, sondern um die Fische nicht zu spooken.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Das wissen ja nur die wenigsten: Wir Angler tragen Gummistiefel ja nicht primär, um den nassen Uferbedingungen zu trotzen, sondern um die Fische nicht zu spooken.


Hach, das ist so herrlich, dass wir alle an einer Leine ziehen


----------



## geomas

#finkesbilder
Sehe ich leider auch auf nem Tablet (iPad) nicht. Schade. Sonst sehe ich (fast) alle Bilder. Nur Sachen von FB blocke ich standardmäßig weg.
Vermutlich hab ich irgendwo einen übereifrigen Blocker drin, vielleicht sogar irgendwo im Router oder so.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Raps schon angefüttert? Wenn ja, hat er sich brauchbar geschlagen?


habe ihn zusammen mit Mais, Weizen und Hanf gekocht und dann unter das Futter gemischt. Ob der Raps dabei was gebracht hat? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Rhinefischer
Petri unserem Franzosenkönig.

Finke 20, danke für den Bericht


----------



## geomas

Ne aktuelle ABU-Kapselrolle im Einsatz an der Posenrute und Güsterchen (? und andere) in nem kleinen britischen Kanal.
Da kommt bei mir gleich Lust auf ne Runde Posenangeln auf. Vielleicht probier ich es morgen.

Allen Ükelnauten ein schönes Wochenende!

PS: das Video zeigt „Entspannungsangeln”, erwartet bitte keine kapitalen Fänge oder grandiose Strecken


----------



## rustaweli

Schande über mein Haupt! 
Petri natürlich auch an rhinefisher und Forelle74 sowie danke für Eure bebilderten Berichte! Forelle, was ist das eigentlich für eine Pose genau? Sieht angenehm brauchbar aus. Danke für das Video geomas ! Schaue ich mir an und hole mir vielleicht neue Impressionen. Für mich ist Pause für gute 3 Wochen angesagt, da tun Videos gut. Vielleicht beobachtend mal zwischendrin mit Pepe raus und ihm beim Pickern oder Matchangeln zuschauen. Wie er mag, aber ich höre leichten Drang zur Pose heraus. Aber auch genug Zeit um mein Tackle passend zu sortieren und dazu Nubsies zu besorgen, sowie mich auf verschiedene Taktiken zwecks Rotaugenpirsch bestens vorzubereiten. 
Schönes WE Euch allen und den Ükels am Wasser die Tage rufe ich aus der Ferne ein herzliches "Petri" zu!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - warum pausierst Du? Und hat Pepe die georderten Gerätschaften bekommen? Daran haperte es doch? Grüße!!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> rustaweli - warum pausierst Du? Und hat Pepe die georderten Gerätschaften bekommen? Daran haperte es doch? Grüße!!


Nein, leider noch nicht. Hatte gestern angerufen und leichte Kritik geübt. Man schob es auf Corona. Bei Bestellung stand dort "auf Lager", Lieferzeit 2-4 Tage. Am 1. erhielten wir eine Mail "Ware im Versand". Heute sagte man mir es verzögerte sich wegen dem Virus und die Rolle war zwar da, aber im Aussenlager. Sollen nächste Woche mit Lieferung rechnen. Sehr ärgerlich. Bei dem Shop mit katastrophalem Kolonialzeitennamen hätte ich es ja noch verstanden, aber da und so ist schon mies. Zum Glück hat Pepe ja noch seine Aqualite oder kann meine Picker nehmen.
Die Pause, nun ja, ich sage es so. Bis zum 7.4. hätte ich noch gedurft.  Bin freiwillig orthodox geworden und da ist das Fasten ernster und geht tiefer als nur der Verzicht auf Fleisch oder irgendwas. Ostersonntag.ist am 2.5. Vorher war ich weder getauft noch sehr gläubig. Aber ich mache es gern und mit Freude, also kein Klagen. Soll hier aber nicht weiter Thema sein. Aber da Petrus ja auch einer der Ursprungsprotagonisten war, wird er es mir vielleicht positiv vergelten. Wer weiß.
Wenn nicht, so teilte ich eben zusätzlich zum echten Kern noch brüderlich die Coarse Pause mit den Jungs von der Insel.  
Grüsse aus dem Süden zurück!


----------



## geomas

Na dann hoffen wir mal auf packende Berichte von Pepe, wenn „Papa sozusagen Angeln fastet”.
Und möge sein Tackle bald geliefert werden.


----------



## Thomas.

5 grad  Regen und Langeweile, also ideale Bedingungen um die neue Rute mal für ein Stündchen auszuführen, aber Pustekuchen keine passende Rolle vorhanden (das hat man von Spontankäufe).
 Rute wider weggestellt, und da sahen ich sie im Augenwinkel versteckt im kleinen Steckrutenwald und kaum zusehen dieses kleine Hässliche Teil und sofort schoss mir Meister Finke20  durch den Kopf, was der kann, kann ich auch  , okay ganz so brutal nicht aber immer hin, also Olle Rolle(mit 0,40er) gegriffen(genug vorhanden) Sargblei 60gr. auch noch ein vorhanden, Wirbel und fertig.
Und jetzt mal los, hoffe wenigstens einen zu bekommen (vielleicht beißt einer aus Mitleid).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Thomas.
Mal sehen ob du damit auch so gut fängst wie Finke.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Thomas.
> Mal sehen ob du damit auch so gut fängst wie Finke.


 danke, bis gleich


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> sofort schoss mir Meister @Finke20 durch den Kopf, was der kann, kann ich auch  , okay ganz so brutal nicht aber immer hin,



Na dann möchte ich auch Fische sehen . Aber ist doch schön, das mein Stöckchen so einen tiefen Eindruck hinterlassen hat.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Thomas.
> Mal sehen ob du damit auch so gut fängst wie Finke.



Da bist du mal wieder schneller gewesen, aber wir hatte wieder mal die gleichen Gedanken.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> und laut @rhinefisher die beste Rute von Welt


Hättest Du mich doch vorher mal gefragt....
Dann hätte ich dir bestimmt nicht diesen Billigkram empfohlen...
Wenn ich geahnt hätte, dass es für den Herrn etwas WIRKLICH Gutes sein muss, wäre die Sphere meine Empfehlung gewesen.
Was besseres kenne ich aktuell nicht...
Aber mal ehrlich - für die Kohle ist die Match Fighter ne echt geile Rute.
Momentan habe ich drei Lieblingsposenruten.
Khoga Match Figther in 390
Khoga Lake Trout in 390 und 50gr
Obei Intensa in 450
Besonders die Obei finde ich, auch wegen der Transportlänge, richtig richtig toll..
OK - für die drei Ruten zusammen hätte ich natürlich auch schon eine halbe Sphere kaufen können...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> wenn nicht gar besser als die Power Locken, deren Karriere als Toptackle ebnso kurz wie legendär war.



Diese sehr sehr gute 10€ Rute wird ein glänzendes Come Back feiern; entweder wenn wir wirklich nächstes Jahr die 40€ Challange starten, oder in den Händen eines Kindes.
Das ist ernsthaft die beste Rute die ich für nen Zehner jemals in der Hand hatte - und zwar mit einigem Abstand...
Wirklich schade dass die nichtmehr verfügbar ist, denn ich hätte mir gerne ein Dutzend auf Halde gelegt für die Bedürftigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal wieder ein interessantes Phänomen beobachtet.
> In der ersten Stunde habe ich mit einem 14er Gamakatsu an 18er Vorfach geangelt, etliche Grundeln gefangen, einen Haken durch Hänger verloren und einen durch Hänger aufgebogen.
> In der zweiten Stunde habe ich einen 8er DAM an der recht drahtigen 25er "Steel Power" gefischt, zwei Barben gefangen und keinerlei Hänger gehabt.
> Und genau so ist mir das schon oft passiert; erst Hänger und wenig Fisch mit weichem und dünnem Vorfach, dann mehr Fisch und weniger Hänger mit dickerem und steiferem Vorfach.
> Ich erkläre mir das so, dass der Köder an der dünnen Schnur einfach zwischen den Kieseln verschwindet und von den Fischen nichtmehr gefunden wird.


Sehr schöne Beobachtung!  

Erstmal zeigt das deutlich, dass hungrige Fische die Dicke bzw. Dünne des Vorfaches gar nicht so sehr interessiert.
Mir ist sowas sehr extrem mit ausgewilderten Regenbogenforellen passiert, die an einem "unsichtbaren" 0,17mm FC und mundgerechten Kleinködern stundenlang nicht beißen wollten, aber danach einem ca. 0,6mm dicken ummantelten Stahlvorfach und Köder eine Nummer größer viel eher geneigt waren und da gleich 2 nacheinander gebissen haben.
Das bringt einen schon zum nachdenken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich bin gerade von Arschkari zurück, 0,18 1860m 2,99€ + 39,99 Rute (Model Matchfighter 11ft wg.5-25gr 185gr. und laut rhinefisher *die beste Rute von Welt* ) = 43€ und für die restlichen 3 habe ich mir nee Currywurst geholt.


Also 'ne, für mich muss das zu solchem Zwecke und Carbonhöchstleistung eine Rute vom großen Shimano sein! 

Immerhin steht da 5 Jahre Garantie, da knackt es öfter beim Shimano und anderen.
Ist die Rute denn real 2tlg, und nur die 3,90m 3tlg?
Das wussten Anfang 2020 die Leute in der Askari-Niederlassung selber nicht genau und die Webinfos waren widersprüchlich und damit falsch, ich hatte eine 3,90m Rute am Wickel, die laut Web 2tlg sein sollte und real aber 3tlg war, und sich brauchbar anfühlte.

Immerhin musst du für die kürzeren 11ft gar nicht so ein superduper Carbon haben, der Anspruch nach Carbonleistung kommt erst so richtig mit der Rutenlänge.


----------



## rustaweli

Für jene welche ebenso noch mit dem Gedanken an eine neue Rute spielen, bin ich so nett und verlinke mal ein paar aktuelle Empfehlungen. Vielleicht ist ja für den ein oder anderen etwas dabei.
Und nein, meine sehnsüchtig anvisierten Schmankerl sind nicht dabei. Diese serviere ich hier erst wenn ich sie sicher in meinen Händen halten darf.

https://www.anglingtimes.co.uk/tackle-reviews/rods/six-of-the-best-power-float-rods/





__





						Six great rods for silvers
					

Commercial fisheries and rivers are jam-packed with sizeable roach, skimmers...




					www.anglingtimes.co.uk


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir stimmt irgendwas nicht. Ich sehe Bilder aber ohne FIsche, das ist untypisch für Finke20


Er hat sich auch irgendwie viel mehr mit Vögeln beschäftigt ...


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg mit dem Coffin Lead, lieber Thomas. Vielleicht finden sich ein paar schwermütige Fische.

Und nachgereicht sei noch ein äußerst strammes Petri an unseren rhinefisher - welche Größe so in etwa hatten denn die Barben?

Ich werd gleich mal los stapsen zum Fluß nebenen, gewohnt planlos, aber guten Mutes.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Für jene welche ebenso noch mit dem Gedanken an eine neue Rute spielen, bin ich so nett und verlinke mal ein paar aktuelle Empfehlungen. Vielleicht ist ja für den ein oder anderen etwas dabei.
> Und nein, meine sehnsüchtig anvisierten Schmankerl sind nicht dabei. Diese serviere ich hier erst wenn ich sie sicher in meinen Händen halten darf.
> 
> https://www.anglingtimes.co.uk/tackle-reviews/rods/six-of-the-best-power-float-rods/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six great rods for silvers
> 
> 
> Commercial fisheries and rivers are jam-packed with sizeable roach, skimmers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingtimes.co.uk


ich entschuldige das mal mit einer gewissen Unbedarftheit und gewissen Benebelung (Sehnsucht) ....

Ruten-Porn Aufreizbilder ohne exakte und kritische Informationen sind gar nicht so nett,
sondern die stürzen manchen Ükel in richtige Verzweifelung  , ob des Vergleichens und Sinnierens!


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ich entschuldige das mal mit einer gewissen Unbedarftheit und gewissen Benebelung (Sehnsucht) ....
> 
> Ruten-Porn Aufreizbilder ohne exakte und kritische Informationen sind gar nicht so nett,
> sondern die stürzen manchen Ükel in richtige Verzweifelung  , ob des Vergleichens und Sinnierens!


Lieber Nordi, das sind Empfehlungen. Wenn einen was anspricht, kann man gerne ins Detail gehen und nach wissenschaftlichen sowie technischen Erhebungen suchen. Aber vergiß nicht, manchen reicht Optik, Funktionalität und Drillspaß. Ob Kreuzwicklung oder die und die Kohlefaser sind nicht wenigen zweitrangig. Aber da ich Dein Nerdtum wirklich zu schätzen weiß, sehe ich es Dir nach. Aber Du gehst halt wirklich schon arg extrem ins tiefste Detail aller Details.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mir geht in den Falle ja noch gar nicht um Details und Technik - das hast du genau erkannt mit dem was mich auch sehr interessiert.

Sondern hier einfach um die Ordnung, oder besser gesagt Zügelung des Kaufverhaltens und erreichen des Zustandes einer glückseligen Zufriedenheit! 

Am wichtigsten ist im Zeitalter des überboardenen Überflusses und Bombardierung mit Informationnen und regelrechten Werbeködern, zu wissen, was man NICHT braucht. Und das alles schnellstmöglich zu streichen.
Die Aufmachung des britischen Artikels dazu ist aber auch zu sehr intrigant gemacht, dafür kannst du nun nichts.

Also wie öfter schon gesehen und gehandhabt, wäre aus meiner Sicht so ein kleiner Warnhinweis "Enter at your own risk" eher angebracht


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> welche Größe so in etwa hatten denn die Barben?


Bestenfalls 40...


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir geht in den Falle ja noch gar nicht um Details und Technik - das hast du genau erkannt mit dem was mich auch sehr interessiert.
> 
> Sondern hier einfach um die Ordnung, oder besser gesagt Zügelung des Kaufverhaltens und erreichen des Zustandes einer glückseligen Zufriedenheit!
> 
> Am wichtigsten ist im Zeitalter des überboardenen Überflusses und Bombardierung mit Informationnen und regelrechten Werbeködern, zu wissen, was man NICHT braucht. Und das alles schnellstmöglich zu streichen.
> Die Aufmachung des britischen Artikels dazu ist aber auch zu sehr intrigant gemacht, dafür kannst du nun nichts.


Brauchen wir nicht immer was?   Ich dachte vor kurzem noch ich bin friedmässig komplett aufgestellt. Dann sah ich eine Traumrute. Rein von der Optik nach meinem Geschmack her. Aber brauchen - nö, aber unbedingt wollen. Tele will ich noch. Dann fiel mir auf das ich noch mindestens(!) zusätzliche 2 Ruten für die Plötzen möchte. Für die perfekte Pirsch bist da bald schlimmer dran als beim Barscheln. Und solche Artikel gefallen mir, da man auch hier und da auf andere Rutenmarken/Modelle stößt.

Pepe, da Du ja auch mitangelst, bleibt diese Liste bitte vor Mama geheim, gel?!
Was vor und beim Angeln passiert, bleibt auch vor und beim Angeln! Ganz wichtig dies so früh wie möglich für das Leben zu lernen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Pepe, da Du ja auch mitangelst, bleibt diese Liste bitte vor Mama geheim, gel?!
> Was vor und beim Angeln passiert, bleibt auch vor und beim Angeln! Ganz wichtig dies so früh wie möglich für das Leben zu lernen.


Das ist ganz entscheidend wichtig!  

Und du weißt genauso gut wie ich, dass die Frauen in der Frage grenzenlose Tacklesucht sehr viel rationaler und stringenter sind,
und den Haushaltsfinanzplan (fast) nie aus den Augen verlieren.

Und dass es ein Dilemma bedeutet - das was ich mit dem Einwurf meine. Ob persönliches oder familiäres.


----------



## geomas

Ach Leute was ist das schön am Wasser. Sitze in der Sonne, vor mir die Warnow und ne alte Drennan Bomb-Rute.
Egal, ob jetzt was beißt...


----------



## geomas

Erster und bislang einziger Fisch ist ein Plötz. Die Aktion der Bomb-Rute ist dem Namen entsprechend. Unglaublich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Erster und bislang einziger Fisch ist ein Plötz. Die Aktion der Bomb-Rute ist dem Namen entsprechend. Unglaublich.




Bombig?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Postfrau hat mir gerade einen 20kg Sack Rapido Magic Futter gebracht. 
Das reicht wieder ein paar Tage.


----------



## geomas

Mir hat Petrus gerade einen wunderschönen 32er Plötz gebracht. Die Rute ist wirklich ein Traum, locker eine Klasse besser als die schon sehr gute Traverse-X Matchpicker.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Welche Drennan ist es genau?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche Drennan ist es genau?


Ne IM8 Bomb Rod, 10einhalb ft lang, 2 Oberteile, fische die "harte" 3/4oz-Spitze.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenigstens eine mit Ruten-"Länge"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Postfrau hat mir gerade einen 20kg Sack Rapido Magic Futter gebracht.
> Das reicht wieder ein paar Tage.


Mit oder ohne Sackkarre unterwegs, die gute Frau ?


----------



## Thomas.

wieder zuhause, Ich habe den rhinefisher und nicht den Finke gemacht   , war das erste und letzte mal das ich mit sowas ans Wasser gehe, nach dem ich mit dem Teil ein paarmal geworfen habe weiß ich jetzt aber wie es seien könnte mit einer Schrotflinte zu schießen, die Richtung zählt  punktgenau is nich.
sogar mehrere stellen probiert nix, und zum Schluss macht die Rolle auf Diva, nix geht mehr.

allen anderen die sind und noch zum Wasser gehen ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich - für die Kohle ist die Match Fighter ne echt geile Rute.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das wussten Anfang 2020 die Leute in der Askari-Niederlassung selber nicht genau und die Webinfos waren widersprüchlich und damit falsch, ich hatte eine 3,90m Rute am Wickel, die laut Web 2tlg sein sollte und real aber 3tlg war, und sich brauchbar anfühlte.


Stimmt, für die Kohle ist die Match Fighter ne echt geile Rute, Nordi nur die 3,90 ist dreiteilig 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Für jene welche ebenso noch mit dem Gedanken an eine neue Rute spielen, bin ich so nett und verlinke mal ein paar aktuelle Empfehlungen. Vielleicht ist ja für den ein oder anderen etwas dabei.
> Und nein, meine sehnsüchtig anvisierten Schmankerl sind nicht dabei. Diese serviere ich hier erst wenn ich sie sicher in meinen Händen halten darf.
> 
> https://www.anglingtimes.co.uk/tackle-reviews/rods/six-of-the-best-power-float-rods/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six great rods for silvers
> 
> 
> Commercial fisheries and rivers are jam-packed with sizeable roach, skimmers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingtimes.co.uk


was von Drennan habe ich mir auch angeschaut, letztendlich warte ich auf eine Shimano  die hoffentlich Anfang der Woche ankommt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Sackkarre unterwegs, die gute Frau ?



Ohne........ich müsste den Karton selbst reinschleppen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und du weißt genauso gut wie ich, dass die Frauen in der Frage grenzenlose Tacklesucht sehr viel rationaler und stringenter sind,
> und den Haushaltsfinanzplan (fast) nie aus den Augen verlieren


wie wahr.
Frage die immer wieder kommt: Hast du nicht genug Ruten?
Und das nur weil ich ca. 10 Ruten mehr habe als sie.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Postfrau hat mir gerade einen 20kg Sack Rapido Magic Futter gebracht.


die arme Frau, muß so schwer schleppen. Hätten 19 Kilo nicht auch gereicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nee. Musste ich doch schleppen.
Sie hat es nur im Auto bis hierher gefahren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> und zum Schluss macht die Rolle auf Diva, nix geht mehr.
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371075


Da klickt es im Schädel; gleich mal nachgeschaut in meiner Silver-Sammlung und eine bei 2600 rausgedreht (1 Cent als Schraubendreher passt), in der Tat war es Daiwa, die da Alu-Schrauben für eingesetzt haben. 
Was mir nie gefallen hat, als ich schon die ersten Omori Rollen in Dienst hatte.

Insofern erfolgreicher Gerätetest mit solidem (eben negativen) Ergebnis!  

Da gehört eine solide rostfreie Edelstahlschraube hin, die etwa 0,1g machen den Rotorkohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> wie wahr.
> Frage die immer wieder kommt: Hast du nicht genug Ruten?
> Und das nur weil ich ca. 10 Ruten mehr habe als sie.


Immerhin hat deine Frau eigene Ruten und schätzt damit etwas daran.  

Meine hat auch manchmal parallel im Laden ganz eigenwillig und speziell "mitgeshoppt" (mindestens 4mal erinnere ich mich deutlich), besonders verliebt ins Rotaugenangeln.
Sogar viele Talers und echte Sahnestücke, wie zuletzt mehrere deutlich heruntergesetzte kleine Shimano Yasei White Ruten, das war wie eine Schuh-Orgie .

Ich kritisiere da tunlichst sehr wenig, zumal ich die Bevormundungsallergíe echt fürchte und wohl jeder Mann fürchten sollte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

offtopic: Das wegputzen vom seltsamen Henry ging schön schnell!


----------



## Trotta

Ich hab eigentlich gar nix zu berichten, aber weil mein Angelhocker auch mal auf ein Foto ins AB wollte, zimmere ich schnell ein paar Worte drum herum.
Karfreitag gings zum Grundel-Feedern an die Faule Spree, aus dem Feedern wurde vor Ort schnell Pickern. Mein Tackle-Dealer hatte zwar noch ein ulkiges Extension-Kit für die Speciland zwischen der Bückware in seiner Tardis im Hinterzimmer, aber es stellte sich bald heraus, dass die Rute viel zu weich ist, um mit Einschraubspitze, Futterkorb und Pin noch einen kontrollierten Wurf hinzulegen. Also stattdessen ein simples Fo8-Rig mit nem 10g Blei. Blieb mir wenigstens das Futtergematsche erspart. Für Grundeln hats auch so gereicht, das Thema war trotz des eisigen Westwinds binnen einer Stunde abgehakt.






Für Ostersonntag hatte ich mir einen flachen, windgeschützten Seitenzweig der Spree ausgeguckt. Blöderweise hatte der Wind über Nacht wieder von Nordwest auf West gedreht und drückte eisig in die Bucht hinein. Drei Stunden hab ich meinen Waggler tapfer in den Wind geworfen, drei Stunden ergaben einen Zupfer. Zwischendurch wunderte ich mich immer mal wieder über ein lautes Ploppen aus dem Schilf. Als Verursacher entpuppte sich ein Eisvogel, der sich dort erfolgreich aus einem großem Ükelschwarm bediente. Bislang hab ich Eisvögel immer nur blitzschnell vorüberflitzen sehen und daher angenommen, dass die Kleinen mit eleganter Lautlosigkeit ins Wasser zischen, tatsächlich tauchen sie mit einem Plopp ins Wasser, auf den ein Wallerholz stolz wär. Vielleicht ein besonders adipöses Exemplar? Auf seine Fischereierlaubnis angesprochen überließ der kleine Tollpatsch mir den Spot, aber selbst eine einzelne, mitten in den Ükelschwarm abgesenkte Made wurde konsequent ignoriert. Gottseidank läuft meine Erlaubnis für die Spree noch im April aus.






Gestern Abend schnell noch auf einen Kurzansitz an meinem todsicheren Frühjahrsspot zum Kanal geradelt. Überraschung - mir blies ein böiger, kalter Wind ins Gesicht. Sinnigerweise wurde diesmal eine Swingtip an der Swingtip gefischt. Zur Abwechslung mit einer Fauli-Durchlaufmontage, bestehend aus einem 10g Blei, einem zwischengeschalteten Mikrowirbel ohne Karabiner als Stopper und irgendeinem 14er Drennan-Haken an der 0.14er Mundschnur. Auch hier gabs erstmal Probleme mit dem Setup. Die plumpe Premier-Swingtip ist zu schwer für die Kombination Speciland & Pin und sorgt für Ärger beim Werfen. Bleibt mir ein Rätsel, warum Premier nur diese Spitzen in Bankstick-Stärke im Sortiment hat. Umgestellt auf eine feine Eigenbau-Swingtip erledigte sich das Problem. Bühne frei für neue Niederlagen. Trotz moderatem Futtereinsatz - der Beutel Gros Gardons des letzten Jahres ist immer noch nicht aufgebracht - liefs am Ende wieder auf Sans Gardons hinaus. Kein Zupfer. Das Wasser ist wirklich noch sehr kalt, aber so ne Nullnummer hab ich an dieser Stelle noch nicht erlebt. Für Sonntag sind hier 19°C angesagt, mal schauen, was dann geht. Aktuell fehlen mir noch vier Spezies zu meiner lokalen Artenvielfalt.^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Trotta schrieb:


> Zwischendurch wunderte ich mich immer mal wieder über ein lautes Ploppen aus dem Schilf. Als Verursacher entpuppte sich ein Eisvogel, der sich dort erfolgreich aus einem großem Ükelschwarm bediente. Bislang hab ich Eisvögel immer nur blitzschnell vorüberflitzen sehen und daher angenommen, dass die Kleinen mit eleganter Lautlosigkeit ins Wasser zischen, tatsächlich tauchen sie mit einem Plopp ins Wasser, auf den ein Wallerholz stolz wär. Vielleicht ein besonders adipöses Exemplar? Auf seine Fischereierlaubnis angesprochen überließ der kleine Tollpatsch mir den Spot


Ich habe ja sogar an beiden Angelorten Eisvögel, und hatte schon solch kleine Flugbrillianten kurz auf der Rutenspitze, hat leider nicht zum Foto gereicht.
So mit der einzige Fischraubvogel und Vogel am Wasser, der mich begeistert und nicht stört, wo mich ansonsten über die blitzsauber erfolgreiche Hechtpolizei gegen (Raub-)Geflügel immer sehr freue.
Der Eisvogel kann sicher schon anders, aber das Ploppen hat eben genau den positiven Effekt, die Fische zu ängstigen und flitzen zu lassen, das konnte ich oft gut sehen mit dem entstehenden Quirl rundherum. Und im Kraut etc. ist das für ihn mit seiner blitzschnellen Torpedoschnelligkeit anscheinend sehr positiv für die Jagd, also Waller oder Attacke vorraus zu spielen! Vlt. schützt ihn selber das sogar vor den herumstehenden Mittelklassehechten.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da klickt es im Schädel; gleich mal nachgeschaut in meiner Silver-Sammlung und eine bei 2600 rausgedreht (1 Cent als Schraubendreher passt), in der Tat war es Daiwa, die da Alu-Schrauben für eingesetzt haben.
> Was mir nie gefallen hat, als ich schon die ersten Omori Rollen in Dienst hatte.
> 
> Insofern erfolgreicher Gerätetest mit solidem (eben negativen) Ergebnis!
> 
> Da gehört eine solide rostfreie Edelstahlschraube hin, die etwa 0,1g machen den Rotorkohl auch nicht fett.


die GS hat die Schraube aus Messing(hat sich nur gelöst) und 1 Cent passt nicht braucht auch nicht, jetzt ist sie wieder da wo Olles Zeugs hingehört, inne Vitrine   und für die Rute las ich mir auch noch was einfallen, vielleicht als Straffe für was auch immer, da muss derjenige welche dann 1 Monat mit Angeln


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Spezielle *Rutenmonster* zur Zeitstrafe Angeln, an sich eine sehr gute und sinnreiche Idee. Aber lass' das nicht deine Frau wissen! 

So eine kratze Abwärtsbewegung in der Benutzung und Rutentechnikära führt zu erneuerten Erfahrungen und frischen Wertungen. 
Und mindert den Tacklebeschaffungswahn, bei der Wieder-Freigabe des Rutenwaldes.

Hab ich gestern mal wieder erfahren müssen, weil die OCC Rute ggü. der wunderbaren langen Shimano Bolo mit feiner Posenangelei einfach keinen Stich machen konnte. Immerhin am Frühabend in recht kurzer Zeit 1 Grundel, 3 Ukel, 4 Rotaugen. alle kleine aber immerhin, erster Friedfischevent 2021.

Aber ich hoffe nun, sie hat gut zugeschaut und gelernt, was ich von ihr als Posenrute erwarte.


----------



## Forelle74

rustaweli schrieb:


> ] und Forelle74 sowie danke für Eure bebilderten Berichte! Forelle, was ist das eigentlich für eine Pose genau? Sieht angenehm brauchbar aus.



Hallo
Die Posen waren in einer ganzen Kiste die ich mal bekommen hab.
2 Stück waren es.
Auf jedenfall ein natürliched Material.
Vermutlich dünner Bambus oder Schilf.
Sehr lang und doch schon unter einem Gramm perfekt austariert.
Da ist der Wiederstand sehr gering, genau richtig für kleinere Weißfische.

Die schauen aber schon älter aus.
Entweder selbstgemacht oder kleine Serien Produktion.
In der Kiste waren zumindest fast alle Posen aus den 60/70ern.

Und ein Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## Finke20

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Er hat sich auch irgendwie viel mehr mit Vögeln beschäftigt ...



Aber jetzt nicht, dass man das in den falschen Hals bekommt .
So bis jetzt habe ich beim Fußballverein meines Junior gearbeitet und jetzt geht es ans Wasser. Es ist ein herrlicher Sonnenschein und fast windstill.


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> wieder zuhause, Ich habe den rhinefisher und nicht den Finke gemacht  ,



Wie du hattest nichts mit Vögeln zu tun gehabt .
Aber jetzt geh ich wirklich angeln   .


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> . Es ist ein herrlicher Sonnenschein und fast windstill.





geomas schrieb:


> Ach Leute was ist das schön am Wasser. Sitze in der Sonne,


hier Nass Kalt Windig nix Sonne , mach aus Frust jetzt Mittagschläfchen 
euch ein dickes Petri


----------



## rustaweli

Ich geniesse Eure Bilder und Berichte. Sehr sehr tolle Rute geomas ! 
Da heute Öl erlaubt, schnell vergane Mayo vorbereitet und nun auf der Couch liegend Vorbericht zur Bundesliga schauen. Dann FCB und folgend VfB. Warte dabei schön auf Eure Ausflüge und vielleicht Fänge.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. 
Für welchen Einsatz ist die Shimano denn gedacht? Oder magst gar sagen um welches Modell es sich handelt?


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> versteckt im kleinen Steckrutenwald und kaum zusehen dieses kleine Hässliche Teil


So so...


Thomas. schrieb:


> Teil ein paarmal geworfen habe weiß ich jetzt aber wie es seien könnte mit einer Schrotflinte zu schießen, die Richtung zählt


Aha.....


Thomas. schrieb:


> und für die Rute las ich mir auch noch was einfallen, vielleicht als Straffe für was auch immer, da muss derjenige welche dann 1 Monat mit Angeln



Und ICH weiß jetzt warum Du mir die Airway unbedingt schenken wolltest....
Na warte Freundchen....


----------



## geomas

So, kurzer Bericht, denn die Arbeit ruft und ich muß ausnahmsweise mal „fit” erscheinen.

Das Wetter war fast zu gut zum Angeln, so meine anfängliche Befürchtung: Sonne, nur ganz selten mal ein Wölkchen, kaum Wind, es war richtig angenehm.
Habe fast die ganze Zeit im Troyer mit hochgekrempelten Ärmeln am Wasser gesessen, die dicke Winterjacke war fehl am Platze.

Lose vorgefüttert mit Mais, dann ne sehr einfache Montage (fester Seitenarm mit 7g-DS-Blei und Drennan-Fertigvorfach andererseits) klargemacht.
Gab nach etwas zähem Start dann eigentlich immer gut Bisse, habe etliche Fische im „Drill” verloren, vermutlich war der Haken zu klein (16er Carbon Match). Das nächste Mal nehme ich wieder ein größeres Modell.
Naja, immerhin gab es 20 Plötz und ein Güsterchen:






Sehr agiles Güsterchen trotz lädierter Schwanzflosse.





Es biß auf einen Special G Gold Soft Hooker Pellet von Bait-Tech. 
Hier drei davon im Größen-Vergleich zu einem ausgesprochen kleinen und einem mittelgroßen Maiskorn.
Ich habe letztes Jahr mit diversen Softpellets experimentiert und diese sind mit Abstand die fängigsten hier. Drennan YumYums (?) auf Platz 2.
Heute kamen neben der Güsetr etwa 5 oder 6 der Plötz auf die Pellets, die anderen Plötz auf Dosenmais.

Tja, die Rute ist echt ein Traum. Also in meinen Augen für mich die beste Plötzrute (hiesige Bedingungen). Die 2,70m Balzer Edition-Picker ist ebenfalls hervorragend und die 2,90m Traverse-X Matchpicker auch sehr gut. Aber diese ältere Drennan ist ne Klasse für sich.
Das weichere der beiden Oberteile habe ich noch nicht probiert. Als Schnur nutzte ich (wie an der Balzer auch) die Maxima Chameleon in 3lb.
Paßt absolut perfekt.





Die Rolle ist etwas üppig, aber irgendwie hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und sie wird wohl an der Bomb Rod bleiben.
Wenn ich mit feiner Schnur angele wird die Spule/Rolle (falls es eine mit richtig guter Schnurverlegung ist) vollgemacht.
Probleme habe ich dadurch nicht. Ist die Schnur steifer, mache ich die Spule nie so voll.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Thomas.
> Für welchen Einsatz ist die Shimano denn gedacht? Oder magst gar sagen um welches Modell es sich handelt?


sagen kann ich es gerne, aber schreiben der ist so lang    Shimano Beastmaster CX Multi 9/11 Commercial Float und ist nur für die Pin gedacht


----------



## geomas

Trotta - danke für Deinen Bericht. Mit den Premier-Swingtips hab ich nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Am häufigsten nutze ich die Ausführung 10in mit Gewicht (Wind) oder 12in ohne extra-Beschwerung. Vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal Deine Eigenbau-Tip zusammen mit der von Premier ablichten, würde mich interessieren.

Petri heil, lieber Nordlichtangler , zur gemischten Friedfischstrecke!


----------



## TobBok

Petri an alle Fänger...

Wie heißt es so schön: Wer nicht rausgeht, erlebt nichts?
Zuerst waren wir heute an einem Überlauf eines kleinen Seitengrabens, dort tummeln sich eigentlich immer Weißfische, aber da ging nichts.
Also: Zelte abgebrochen, Sachen ins Auto, und an eine meiner zwei Lieblingsstellen am Mühlengraben gezogen.
Heute mit meiner guten alten Balzer Trota Italia Trout Picker + meiner Balzer Tactics Gold 4300 Combo.
Nachdem es ein paar vorsichtige Bisse gab beim leichten Feedern mit einem 20 Gramm Korb, haben mein Kumpel Nino und ich die 70er Vorfäche mit 8er Haken abgebaut und haben auf 12er Haken, 50 cm Vorfachlänge, 0,18er Schnur umgebaut. 
Der Erfolg kam sogleich, bei Nino schlugen 2 Döbel recht fix hintereinander auf die Maden ein.
Kurz darauf ein kleiner Zucker an meiner Rute.






Tja, der kleine Zucker war eine Pups-Güster, wirklich süß.
Hinterher dann die döblige Erlösung, ein 20er Döbel auf eine einzelne Made. Jetzt kam ein Biss nach dem Anderen. Irre.
Wir mussten mitten in einem Döbel-Trupp fischen.
Und dann wurde die Rute plötzlich total krumm. Anschlag gesetzt.

Ein silbriger Körper schaute mich quer ausm Wasser an, dachte ich hab einen Döbel quergehakt.
Weitergekurbelt, und plöztlich kommt unten ein zweiter Döbel, der aber eindeutig am Haken hängt. Schaut einfach selbst. 
Ich check es immernoch nicht ganz.










Duplette beim Feedern. Ist ja fast wie Heringsangeln...


----------



## Jason

TobBok schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger...
> 
> Wie heißt es so schön: Wer nicht rausgeht, erlebt nichts?
> Zuerst waren wir heute an einem Überlauf eines kleinen Seitengrabens, dort tummeln sich eigentlich immer Weißfische, aber da ging nichts.
> Also: Zelte abgebrochen, Sachen ins Auto, und an eine meiner zwei Lieblingsstellen am Mühlengraben gezogen.
> Heute mit meiner guten alten Balzer Trota Italia Trout Picker + meiner Balzer Tactics Gold 4300 Combo.
> Nachdem es ein paar vorsichtige Bisse gab beim leichten Feedern mit einem 20 Gramm Korb, haben mein Kumpel Nino und ich die 70er Vorfäche mit 8er Haken abgebaut und haben auf 12er Haken, 50 cm Vorfachlänge, 0,18er Schnur umgebaut.
> Der Erfolg kam sogleich, bei Nino schlugen 2 Döbel recht fix hintereinander auf die Maden ein.
> Kurz darauf ein kleiner Zucker an meiner Rute.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371102
> 
> 
> Tja, der kleine Zucker war eine Pups-Güster, wirklich süß.
> Hinterher dann die döblige Erlösung, ein 20er Döbel auf eine einzelne Made. Jetzt kam ein Biss nach dem Anderen. Irre.
> Wir mussten mitten in einem Döbel-Trupp fischen.
> Und dann wurde die Rute plötzlich total krumm. Anschlag gesetzt.
> 
> Ein silbriger Körper schaute mich quer ausm Wasser an, dachte ich hab einen Döbel quergehakt.
> Weitergekurbelt, und plöztlich kommt unten ein zweiter Döbel, der aber eindeutig am Haken hängt. Schaut einfach selbst.
> Ich check es immernoch nicht ganz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371103
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371104
> 
> 
> Duplette beim Feedern. Ist ja fast wie Heringsangeln...


Sachen gibt es. Solltest du bei "Lustige Netzfundstücke" einstellen. 
Petri an euch allen. Ich werde morgen nicht losziehen. Es gibt andere Verpflichtungen, die ich aufgedrückt bekommen habe.   Egal, es soll eh regnen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Aller erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri.

Ja Thomas. das ist wohl nichts gewesen . Ich im Gegensatz zu dir bin erfolgreich gewesen und das mit meinen Stöckchen 

Ja wir hatten heute super Sonnenschein da gab es nichts zu meckern, hab sogar etwas Farbe im Gesicht bekommen.
Die dicke Jacke konnte ich sogar ausziehen.
Es ging wieder an dem Seitenarm vom letzten mal gewesen.
Heute musste etwas angefüttert werden und als Köder hatte ich Caster und Rotwürmer am Start.

Eine Schwarzmundgrundel und das ich diese Art noch vor Barsch, Kaulbarsch und selbst vor Ukelei fange hätte ich nie gedacht. Die Biester breiten sich immer weiter aus .






Insgesamt konnten 20 Plötzen bei schönstem Frühlingswetter überlistet werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Heute abend gab es Masse und weniger Klasse, erst recht spät, weil vorher echt schon zuviel Sonne und das Wasser recht klar war, da gab es nur paar kleine Ukel.
Aber dann ging es immer weiter mit der feinen Nippelei und sie wurden größer, bis 15cm immerhin! 
Zum Abschluss kurz vor 8 dann eine schönes Rotauge, noch kleines und dann eine Grundel.
Summa summarum  23 Ukel oder noch mehr, das war nicht langweilig. Und 3 Fischarten für die OCC und 3 für Competition.

Besonders nett ist, dass die OCC Rute gestern neben meiner feinen Bolo mit einer Grundmontage gelegen und zugeschaut hat, und gar nichts ging an ihr.
Und gelernt hat, wie beabsichtigt: Wie das geht mit feinem Posenstippen auf Ukel und Rotauge und Grundel, eigentlich der kritischte Teil für einen kräftigen 13ft Stock.

Heute hat sie ganz alleine aufgestellt in der Tat alles richtig nachgemacht, sogar größere Ukel erwischt und ein viel netteres vorzeigbares Rotauge!
Wenn das keine Klasse Sache ist, so eine selbstlernende Rute , ich hoffe sie macht das weiter so gut mit dem adaptieren, "Mutabor" !


Und ein Petri  an alle heutigen Fänger und für die vielen Bildberichte!
Meine Bilder müssen als Fischbilder erstmal in die richtigen Threads hinein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri an alle Hartgesottenen und Sonnenhungrigen Hier ist es an einem Stück am regnen, aber morgen kann kommen was will, es geht mit nem Kumpel ans Wasser, auch wenns nur nen Forellenteich wird  
Jedenfalls ist die Challenge Rute Eingepackt und wird benutzt, freu mir


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier hat es heute durchgeregnet.
Morgen wird es ebenfalls durchregnen.
Wie nett - dann kann ich statt zu angeln, zur Schwiegermutter fahren und einen Schrank aufbauen.
Wiklich ein sehr sehr schönes Wochenende...
Also Burschen - gebt euch bitte Mühe, damit ich mich morgen Abend an euren Berichten und Bildern ergötzen kann...

Hey TobBok 
Soetwas sieht man wohl eher selten.
Ganz dickes Petri zur Doublette...


----------



## geomas

Sachen gibts...

Petri zu den Döbeln und dem Güsterchen, TobBok ! Da wollte iner der kleinen Dockschädel offenbar an die Quelle...

Finke20 - das erste Bilder, die Grundel kann ich diesmal sehen, die beiden weiteren Fotos nicht (lese nur „full” im Text). Petri zu den Old-School-Fängen!

Nordlichtangler  - schön, daß das Anlernen der OCC-Grundrute geklappt hat. Du hast sie heute als Posenrute benutzt? Fetzt! Petri zu den Ükeln und den beiden weiteren Species!


Allen, die morgen Angeln gehen oder Schränke aufbauen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> Trotta - danke für Deinen Bericht. Mit den Premier-Swingtips hab ich nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Am häufigsten nutze ich die Ausführung 10in mit Gewicht (Wind) oder 12in ohne extra-Beschwerung. Vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal Deine Eigenbau-Tip zusammen mit der von Premier ablichten, würde mich interessieren.


Mit einer Stationärrolle oder einer strafferen Rute hab ich auch keine Probleme mit den Premiers. Die Speciland hat aber eine traditionelle, recht weiche Aktion und die Verbindung Pin, weicher Blank und schwere Swingtip neigt leider zum Nachschwabbeln und damit zum Überschlag. Gerade bei starkem Wind lässt sich mit der Pin nicht wirklich gefühlvoll weit werfen: Oi aggressive Pull isch key, wenn's mid der Pin weid naus geha soll!

Der Eigenbau-Anteil ist zugegebenermaßen recht überschaubar und beschränkte sich aufs Durchsägen einer Quivertip. Der dünnere Querschnitt ist spürbar weniger windanfällig, ich positioniere sie meistens so, dass sich das Wickelblei an der Spitze knapp unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche befindet, das bremst Aufschaukeleien bei Wind gut aus. Außerdem ist der Gummi ein bisschen steifer, die Spitze kommt nach einem Impuls schneller wieder zur Ruhe. Beim Werfen ist sie auch mit Wickelblei praktisch nicht zu spüren. Vielleicht rede ich mir das aber auch nur ein, weil ich sie seit 25 Jahren in Benutzung habe und einfach dran hänge.^^


----------



## geomas

Trotta - danke fürs Vergleichsbild -  jetzt sehe ich, was Du meinst. Es ist auch ne gute Erinnerung daran, daß ich die Swingtip von Metal Micky noch reparieren (=kleben) muß. Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Trotta

Danke, Dir ooch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler  - schön, daß das Anlernen der OCC-Grundrute geklappt hat. Du hast sie heute als Posenrute benutzt? Fetzt! Petri zu den Ükeln und den beiden weiteren Species!


Jepp! und danke. Geht als brauchbare Matchrute durch, also wie eine richtige fetzige aktuelle, nur eben nicht superduper leicht gebaut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Trotta schrieb:


> Der Eigenbau-Anteil ist zugegebenermaßen recht überschaubar und beschränkte sich aufs Durchsägen einer Quivertip. Der dünnere Querschnitt ist spürbar weniger windanfällig, ich positioniere sie meistens so, dass sich das Wickelblei an der Spitze knapp unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche befindet, das bremst Aufschaukeleien bei Wind gut aus. Außerdem ist der Gummi ein bisschen steifer, die Spitze kommt nach einem Impuls schneller wieder zur Ruhe. Beim Werfen ist sie auch mit Wickelblei praktisch nicht zu spüren. Vielleicht rede ich mir das aber auch nur ein, weil ich sie seit 25 Jahren in Benutzung habe und einfach dran hänge.^^


Wenig Aufwand und viel Effekt, ist doch superklasse!  
Die Verbesserung ist so schon gut sichtbar.


----------



## geomas

So, hier gibts anscheinend ne Regenpause; ich versuche mal mein Glück an der gestern befischten Stelle.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, hier gibts anscheinend ne Regenpause; ich versuche mal mein Glück an der gestern befischten Stelle.


Viel Glück wünsche ich dir Georg. Mögen die Fische beißen und das Wetter stand halten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Georg.
Und natürlich auch allen adneren, die es heute ans Wasser zieht.
Ich werde wohl auch nochmal ans Flüsschen und ein wenig die Plötzen ärgern.


----------



## geomas

Ich drücke Dir, lieber Prof, und allen anderen die Daumen.
Bei mir gab es nicht einen klaren Biß. Es war trocken und war auch nicht zu kalt, aber der Wind war recht kräftig und im Wasser gab es offenbar gegenläufige Strömungen. Die Oberflächenströmung (in Windrichtung) flußabwärts und eine starke Unterströmung flußaufwärts. 
Naja, jetzt steht erst mal Arbeit an. Vielleicht probiere ich es morgen nochmal.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wieder zurück vom Schrank aufbauen.
Wusstet ihr, dass es Schränke gibt, die aus über 300 (!) Einzeteilen bestehen?
Na ja, ein Viertel ist geschafft...
Jetzt müsste ich gegen die freiliegenden Nerven ganz dringend mal ans Wasser, bin aber viel zu fertig..
Also Junges - zeigt mir bitte schöne Fische..


----------



## Tobias85

Petri in alle Ükellande, ganz besonders an rhinefisher zu seinen Ent-rhinefisherungs-Barben 



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> habe ihn zusammen mit Mais, Weizen und Hanf gekocht und dann unter das Futter gemischt. Ob der Raps dabei was gebracht hat? Keine Ahnung.


Alles klar, dennoch Danke für die Info 


TobBok schrieb:


> Das begründet wohl auch, dass dort, wo Alande vorkommen der Döbel nicht so dominant ist.


Sag das mal den drei Alanden von fast 40cm, die ich innerhalb von einem halben Jahr in meinem döbel-'verseuchten' Bach fangen konnte. ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin wieder zurück vom Flüsschen. Schön war's.
Es gab Plötzen bis 30cm und ein paar kleinere Döbel.
Viele Bilder hab ich heute nicht gemacht. Die Hände wären ständig voller Schleim von den Fischen.
Es ging Schlag auf Schlag.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil Andi. Strahlend blauer Himmel bei dir. Bei uns sah es heute so aus. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achduscheiße.......

Ne hier war es schön und mit 17 Grad auch warm.
Aber um fünfe zogen dicke Wolken auf und dann hab ich eingepackt. Nun wird es aber wieder kälter und ab morgen nur noch 8 - 9 Grad tagsüber und nachts auch mal Frost.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achduscheiße.......
> 
> Ne hier war es schön und mit 17 Grad auch warm.
> Aber um fünfe zogen dicke Wolken auf und dann hab ich eingepackt. Nun wird es aber wieder kälter und ab morgen nur nch 8 - 9 Grad.


Wirklich, kaum zu glauben, aber wahr. Den ganzen Tag hat es bei 11 Grad geregnet und dann wurde es plötzlich kälter, bis runter auf 3 Grad. Da hat man keine Lust zum fischen. Naja, der Sonntag ist so gut wie Geschichte. Dann liebäugeln wir mal auf dem nächsten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri lieber Prof, der Plötz hatte offenbar schon abgelaicht?


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Wirklich, kaum zu glauben, aber wahr. Den ganzen Tag hat es bei 11 Grad geregnet und dann wurde es plötzlich kälter, bis runter auf 3 Grad.


Jason und ich sind Leidensbrüder was das Wetter betrift. Ganzen Tag Regen und um 18Uhr nur noch 2Grad. Da hat man keinen Bock auf Angeln.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Liebe Jungs,
Ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger des Tages, soweit ich sehe, sind das geomas und Professor Tinca, der von mir ausserdem für den Satz



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viele Bilder hab ich heute nicht gemacht. Die Hände wären ständig voller Schleim von den Fischen.


das Minimax-Zertifikat für charmante Tiefstapelei Stufe VII erhält!



Jason schrieb:


> Bei uns sah es heute so aus.


Wahnsinn! Lieber Ükelbruder, ich kann mir das nur dadurch erklären, das Die Götter eifersüchitg auf Deine Posenbaukunst sind und Dich vom Wasser fernhalten wollen.
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Lieber Ükelbruder, ich kann mir das nur dadurch erklären, das Die Götter eifersüchitg auf Deine Posenbaukunst sind und Dich vom Wasser fernhalten wollen.
> herzlich


In dem Fall können mir die Götter gestohlen bleiben, obwohl ich Respekt vor ihnen habe. 
Ich hätte heute ein Zeitfenster von 2 - 3 Stunden gehabt und bei besseren Wetter hätte ich das auch genutzt. Aber in dem Fall....? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Lieber Minimax, danke für das in meinem Fall leider unangebrachte Petri. Vermutlich versuche ich es morgen erneut.

Jason - der April bestätigt die übelsten über ihn bestehenden Vorurteile. BUH!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Petri lieber Prof, der Plötz hatte offenbar schon abgelaicht?




Gut beobachtet, Georg.
Ja, die Plötzen sind größtenteils fertig mit dem Laichen.


----------



## TobBok

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sag das mal den drei Alanden von fast 40cm, die ich innerhalb von einem halben Jahr in meinem döbel-'verseuchten' Bach fangen konnte. ^^


Moin,

wie ist denn die Durchschnittsgröße der Döbel in dem "verseuchten" Gewässer?

So blöd es sich anhört - wenn die Alande alle größer abwachsen als die Döbel in deinem Bach, dann könnte es daran liegen, dass die Alande trotz vieler Döbel besser und größer wachsen und die Döbel eher so eine Art Rolle einnehmen, die sonst die Rotaugen haben - als Universalfeuerwehr für kleine Nahrungspartikel.

Bei mir war das Wochenende am Sonntag weniger ükelig, aber an der Spinnrute habe ich im Forellenbach einige Döbel-Nachläufer gehabt.
Waren allesamt größer als die Feeder-Döbelinos...


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.
Hier war es gestern eigentlich recht schön mit um die 18°C und einem Sonne-Wolken-Mix. Der Wind war zwar manchmal etwas ungemütlich aber durchaus ertragbar.
Mehr Fotos als die schon im OCC-Thread gezeigten habe ich nicht gemacht - zwar nicht wegen der ständig vollgeschleimten Hände wie beim Professor Tinca - ich hatte einfach keine Lust 
So langsam scheint es bei mir am Kanal auch wieder loszugehen. Die Frequenz der Bisse war gestern schon deutlich höher als die letzten Wochenenden. Und auch die Mischung der Fischarten war etwas bunter. Letztes Wochenende fast nur Baby-Brassen und gestern ein schöner Mix aus Plötzen, Ukeleis, Güstern, Brassen und einem kleinen Barsch. 
Die Plötzen scheinen hier allerdings noch nicht abgelaicht zu haben. die haben sich alle noch recht prall angefühlt.


----------



## TobBok

Habe am Wochenende mit meinem Angelkumpel Nino die Fernziele für 2021 gesteckt, drei davon sind rein ükeliger Natur:
1) Meinen ersten Aland aufs Kreuz legen - der fehlt mir tatsächlich noch für meinen Ükel-Pokedex. Als Celler hat man nen ziemlichen Aland-Entzug, wie schon mal geschrieben.
2) Großprojekt Barbe
3) endlich mal wieder ne ordentliche Tinca....
ggf noch 4) schöne Karpfen und Brassen

Tobias85 für müssen den MLK-Plan nochmal aufleben lassen


----------



## Tobias85

rutilus69 herzliches Petri zum Kanal-Potpourri



TobBok schrieb:


> wie ist denn die Durchschnittsgröße der Döbel in dem "verseuchten" Gewässer?


Schnitt um die 30, mein PB 45. Maxima also jeweils vergleichbar. Mittellandkanal müssen wir mal schauen, ich hab jetzt schon mehr Projekte (anglerisch und nichtangerisch) in Planung als ich Zeit haben werde.


----------



## geomas

Sitze an der schönen Warnow. Bislang beißen nur die Picos. Immerhin ist das Wetter sehr angenehm.


----------



## skyduck

Schön das immer es welche ans Wasser schaffen, das hält die Motivation hoch. Im Moment habe ich beruflich so viel zu tun, dass ich da gerade nicht zu komme. Obwohl ich quasi zur Ruhr gucken kann, kenne ich das Ufer momentan nur vom Gassigehen. 
Dafür habe ich ab nächste Woche 2 Wochen Urlaub. Da ich diesen alleine mache und nix geplant ist und auch das Wetter ganz gut werden soll werde ich da wohl fast jeden Tag losziehen. 
Folgende Pläne sind geschmiedet:

einen kompletten Abendansitz an der dieses Jahr so erfolgreichen Karpfenbucht (Natürlich mit der OCC Sphere).
mehrere Ansitze an einer "Kollegen-Tip-Barben-Stelle" um endlich die erste Ruhrbarbe zu überlisten.
der erste bis ? Abendansitz auf Aal (mit der OCC-Sphere als Jokerrute)
Posenfischen an diversen neuen Stelle unter anderem im Schleusenkanal. (übermorgen kommt die Kapselrolle, bin gespannt)
und natürlich jeder Menge Feedern und Swingtipen

Das schöne ist, das es unter der Woche doch deutlich ruhiger an der Ruhr ist, gerade morgens und vormittags. Ich freue mich schon sehr drauf....

Petri an alle und hoffentlich bald auch endlich gutes Frühlingswetter für alle.


----------



## rhinefisher

Zwei Wochen Durchangeln klingt nach einem ausgereiften Plan...


----------



## geomas

...auch ohne Fisch am Haken schön

...ist es an der Unterwarnow

Fische gab es heute Abend aber auch - 13 Plötz und einen Ükel. Geangelt habe ich diesmal mit der 10ft Winner, einer handgebauten Picker.
Die ist optisch (feinstes Handwerk) noch schöner als die kürzlich gelobte Drennan Bomb Rod, aber in Sachen Aktion ist die Drennan einen Tick besser.
Nach viel Dreck an Blei und Haken/Köder hab ich umgebaut von einer leichten Durchlaufmontage auf das neue „Phlegma-Rig” und die Dreck-Probleme waren Geschichte.
Gebissen haben die Fische auf Caster/Made, Mais, Breadpunch und auch auf die SpecialG Gold Softhooker-Pellets.
Zwei Fische, auch der längste des Tages (31cm), waren übel mit/durch/von Metazerkarien gezeichnet, die meisten Plötz waren (bis auf Spuren von Kormoranattacken) makellos und blitzblank.





Später wurde es dann kühler und ich bin ziemlich happy nach Hause gelatscht.


----------



## geomas

Bin schon wieder am Wasser. Diesmal mit der excellenten Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker.
Mal sehen, ob sich zu den Plötz eine weitere Species gesellen mag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum gestrigen Erfolg und viel Spaß heute, Georg.
Mögen die Weißfischgötter dir gesonnen sein.


----------



## rustaweli

Ebenso Petri zu gestern geomas und viel Spaß beim Pickern heute! Tolle Bilder übrigens!   
Mich würde interessieren woran Du den Unterschied zum Kraut/Schmutzfang festmachst bei Deinen unterschiedlichen Rigs gestern.


----------



## rustaweli

Einfach so. 











Möchte auch so gern raus und irgendwie vermisse ich mein "altes" Hausgewässer. Sentimental bin...


----------



## rustaweli

Übrigens auch derzeit in voller Länge.


----------



## skyduck

Petri geomas. so möchte ich nächste Woche auch unterwegs sein. Deine Bilder sind immer so schön stimmungsvoll...


# Kapselrollen

Was soll ich sagen. Dummheit muss bestraft werden. So ist das, wenn man haben will und sich nicht richtig bzw. gar nicht mit der Thematik auseinandersetzt. Heute kam die als Schnellschuss ,weil ja so schön reduziert, bestellte Kapselrolle.

Sehr schnell wurde mir bewusst, dass Kapselrollen wohl auch beim Spinnfischen eingesetzt werden.   . Ich, der Tackleheld habe natürlich eine stehende Rolle bestellt (ein genauer Blick auf das Foto hätte es eigentlich sofort verraten sollen aber irgendwie hatte ich das so gar nicht auf dem Schirm). Neben den nicht vorhandenen Rollensteg dreht das Ding bei hängender Montage natürlich dann auch falsch herum. Oh Gott, wie peinlich dumm....

Habe jetzt die hochgelobte 506 MKII bestellt und hoffe, dass sie vor meinen Urlaub noch ankommt.


----------



## TobBok

skyduck schrieb:


> Sehr schnell wurde mir bewusst, dass Kapselrollen wohl auch beim Spinnfischen eingesetzt werden.   . Ich, der Tackleheld habe natürlich eine stehende Rolle bestellt (ein genauer Blick auf das Foto hätte es eigentlich sofort verraten sollen aber irgendwie hatte ich das so gar nicht auf dem Schirm). Neben den nicht vorhandenen Rollensteg dreht das Ding bei hängender Montage natürlich dann auch falsch herum. Oh Gott, wie peinlich dumm....


Stell dich nicht so an. Da kriegst du die Möglichkeit der einseitigen Belastung deines Handgelenks entgegen zuwirken und nimmst das Ganze nicht an? 

#Kapselrolle
Ich habe die Abumatic 276Ui zuhause an einer kleinen Reiserute von Cormoran hängen. 
Für mich als Betreuer bei der Jugendgruppe ist das immer der Stock, den ich mitnehme, wenn ich einem neuen Kiddy in der Gruppe die ersten Wurfbewegungen zeigen will. So hats bei mir ja auch mal angefangen.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum gestrigen Erfolg und viel Spaß heute, Georg.
> Mögen die Weißfischgötter dir gesonnen sein.



Danke, aber Du bringst mich in Verlegenheit: ich dachte, zumindest in Abwesenheit von Fantastic Fishing wärst Du selbst der Weißfischgott???


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - die supersimplen Montagen mit festem Bleiseitenarm (fixed Paternoster) gefallen mir immer besser für die Nahdistanzangelei.
Vermutlich habe ich beim Ablegen der Rute, vorsichtigen Spannen (Durchlaufmontage) der Schnur gestern den Dreck eingesammelt. 
Mit einem besser liegenden (schwereren oder anders geformten) Blei mag dieses Problem nicht bestehen, keine Ahnung.
Auf jeden Fall gab es nach dem Umbau auf das „Phlegma-Rig” keinen Dreck mehr am Haken/Köder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nur fast, Georg.
Das ist mein Standard-Shirt beim Angeln.


----------



## geomas

Auch die kleinen Plötz hatten großen Hunger:






Aber insgesamt biß es gestern besser. Mais lief besser heute als Breadpunch oder Doppel-Caster/Caster+Made.
Die alte Balzer Picker ist ne wunderbare Rute für diese Art der Angelei. So langsam kann ich ne Top-5-Liste der von mir genutzten Rotaugenruten erstellen.
Momentan ist die Drennan IM 8 Bomb Rod ganz oben. Die Acolyte Ultra 9ft muß demnächst ran: mal sehen, wie sie sich mit kleinen und mittleren Fischen macht.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich, der Tackleheld habe natürlich eine stehende Rolle bestellt (ein genauer Blick auf das Foto hätte es eigentlich sofort verraten sollen aber irgendwie hatte ich das so gar nicht auf dem Schirm). Neben den nicht vorhandenen Rollensteg dreht das Ding bei hängender Montage natürlich dann auch falsch herum. Oh Gott, wie peinlich dumm....


alles richtig gemacht, braucht dir nicht peinlich sein, die Dinger werden im Handstand gefischt hat dir nur keiner gesagt  

Petri Geo für gestern und heute


----------



## Thomas.

Heute ist meine Trostpreis Rute endlich angekommen, nach dem rustaweli mir seine schicke nicht verkaufen wollte habe ich mich für diese entschieden, kann man in 9 und 11ft fischen es sind 2 unterteile und nicht wie ich erst dachte ein Zwischenstück, ganz nett, nur der Griff wider


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> alles richtig gemacht, braucht dir nicht peinlich sein, die Dinger werden im Handstand gefischt hat dir nur keiner gesagt
> 
> Petri Geo für gestern und heute


Jetzt verstehe ich und ich dachte schon es läge an mir....


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Trostpreis Rute endlich angekommen, nach dem rustaweli mir seine schicke nicht verkaufen wollte habe ich mich für diese entschieden, kann man in 9 und 11ft fischen es sind 2 unterteile und nicht wie ich erst dachte ein Zwischenstück, ganz nett, nur der Griff wider
> Anhang anzeigen 371287
> Anhang anzeigen 371288
> Anhang anzeigen 371289
> Anhang anzeigen 371290


Aber immerhin die richtige Rolle! So kannst Dir wenigstens halb vorstellen wie es wäre wenn. 
Spaß, gratuliere zur Rute!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> rustaweli - die supersimplen Montagen mit festem Bleiseitenarm (fixed Paternoster) gefallen mir immer besser für die Nahdistanzangelei.
> Vermutlich habe ich beim Ablegen der Rute, vorsichtigen Spannen (Durchlaufmontage) der Schnur gestern den Dreck eingesammelt.
> Mit einem besser liegenden (schwereren oder anders geformten) Blei mag dieses Problem nicht bestehen, keine Ahnung.
> Auf jeden Fall gab es nach dem Umbau auf das „Phlegma-Rig” keinen Dreck mehr am Haken/Köder.


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort Geo! Dieses Rig sowie Kick Back werde ich mit Sicherheit testen! Wahrscheinlich gar an alten Gesellen. Überlege zwecks Jahreskarte, aber vielleicht ist es nur ne Art Blues derzeit.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> So kannst Dir wenigstens halb vorstellen wie es wäre wenn.


nicht komisch werden


----------



## Tobias85

Petri auch von mir geomas, tolle Detailaufnahme vom vorwitzigen Rutilus.


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Einfach so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Möchte auch so gern raus und irgendwie vermisse ich mein "altes" Hausgewässer. Sentimental bin...


rustaweli , danke für die tollen Links zu den wunderschönen Filmen...


----------



## Mikesch

skyduck schrieb:


> ... Ich, der Tackleheld habe natürlich eine stehende Rolle bestellt ....


Ist doch ein Grund sich auch eine passende Rute dazu zu besorgen.


----------



## rustaweli

Skott schrieb:


> rustaweli , danke für die tollen Links zu den wunderschönen Filmen...


Danke Skott, gern geschehen! Freut mich wenn es auch gefällt.


----------



## geomas

So, habe es eben mit der Acolyte Ultra 9ft versucht. 
Das ist ja nun zweifellos ein sehr feines Rütchen, aber für die Plötzangelei mit „Bomb” gefällt mir die ältere Drennan Bomb Rute doch noch etwas besser. 
Und damit ist sie in meiner persönlichen Top-5-Liste die Nummer 1.
Der Griff an der zierlichen Acolyte ist mir zu lang für so ein Rütchen. Und heute gefiel mir auch die Schnur-Rute-Kombination nicht. 
Ich hatte auf der sehr schön laufenden Exceler ne 0,15er Stroft LS und die „paßte” mir irgendwie nicht zu dieser Art der Angelei.
Auf die noch blanke E-Spule werde ich mal ne andere Mono ziehen und erneut testen. Vielleicht auch die 0,15er Maxima Chameleon.

Ach ja, heute Abend kamen ein paar Plötz und ein Güsterchen an Land.

So wie es momentan aussieht gibts in den kommenden Tage recht viele Zeitfenster für Angelsessions. 
Vielleicht fahre ich mal wieder aufs Land und versuche mich OCC-mäßig an Teichen.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> So wie es momentan aussieht gibts in den kommenden Tage recht viele Zeitfenster für Angelsessions.
> Vielleicht fahre ich mal wieder aufs Land und versuche mich OCC-mäßig an Teichen.


dann wünsche ich im voraus schon mal ein Dickes Petri.
ich werde morgen egal was kommt auch mal los, mit der OCC und den einen oder anderen Neuzugang ausprobieren.
den Superköder habe ich gerade fertig gemacht, laut einem Rezept eines Vereinskollegen, man nehme 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und die Geheimzutat  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 alles in einer Tüte und mischen 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und nicht mehr daran riechen

die Geheimzutat ist Wackelpuddingpulver und soll die Flüssigkeit aus den Würstchen ziehen und sie zäh machen, bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich im voraus schon mal ein Dickes Petri.
> ich werde morgen egal was kommt auch mal los, mit der OCC und den einen oder anderen Neuzugang ausprobieren.
> den Superköder habe ich gerade fertig gemacht, laut einem Rezept eines Vereinskollegen, man nehme
> Anhang anzeigen 371303
> Anhang anzeigen 371304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und die Geheimzutat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alles in einer Tüte und mischen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und nicht mehr daran riechen
> 
> die Geheimzutat ist Wackelpuddingpulver und soll die Flüssigkeit aus den Würstchen ziehen und sie zäh machen, bin ja mal gespannt


Ich bin entsetzt, aber auch ein bisschen neugierig.
#Wackelpudding 
Ich erinnere mich Dunkel, das Wackelpuddingpulver hier schonmal zum Einpudern von Ködern, ich glaub Tulip empfohlen wurde- Es war von Andal. Der alte Fuchs kannte wirklich jeden Kniff!


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Geheimzutat ist Wackelpuddingpulver und soll die Flüssigkeit _*aus*_ den Würstchen ziehen und sie zäh machen, bin ja mal gespannt



Ich bin sehr gespannt! Hoffentlich hast Du Erfolg und die Würstchen nicht umsonst geopfert.
Hatte mir ne gute Pelletpumpe bestellt, die dann im Zuge des Brexit-Wirrwarrs nicht geliefert wurde. 
Damit sollte man Flüssigkeit _*in*_ Köder xyz hineinbekommen können. 
Dachte an wilde Aroma-Experimente, hab das dann aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt, aber auch ein bisschen neugierig.
> #Wackelpudding
> Ich erinnere mich Dunkel, das Wackelpuddingpulver hier schonmal zum Einpudern von Ködern, ich glaub Tulip empfohlen wurde- Es war von Andal. Der alte Fuchs kannte wirklich jeden Kniff!





Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Tobias85 ich habe viel mit Tulip vorbereiten experimentiert. Mit Instant wackelpuddingpulver kann man es prima färben und aromatisieren, gleichzeitig bildet die Gelantine mit der durch den Zucker entzogenen Feuchtigkeit einen Film auf dem Fleisch, der es etwas zäher macht. Dann habe ich einen Gefrierbeutel gefüllt und aufgepustet eingefroren damit die Feuchtigkeit auf den Beutelwänden kondensiert und gefriert. Rechtzeitig vor dem angeln rausgeholt und, in einem neuen Beutel mitgenommen.
> Das Fleisch war sehr aromatisch (Kirsche oder Himbeere funktionieren hier besser als zitrus und Waldmeister), hielt verhältnismäßig gut am Haken und sank zügig zum Grund. Neben braten, darren, lediglich Wackelpuddingpulver- oder Frostereinsatz.... Das war bislang die beste Methode.
> 
> Von Uli Beyer kommt der Tipp Tulip in Geflügelleber einzulegen. Vielleicht für zuvor dehydriertes Tulip eine interessante Sache.
> 
> Angefüttert habe ich meist mit halben Hakenködern. Da der Köder gerne Streichholzschachtelniveau hat vermutlich Verbesserungswürdig


gefunden


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> gefunden


Oje, da habe ich dem guten Sir Kochtopf Unrecht getan, und das Primat des Götterspeise-Experimants, das ihm gebührt einfach auf the Andal übertragen. Aber irgendwas mit Pudding und ANdal hab ich im Hinterkopf- oder war es Tofu? das wollte er nämlcih auch mal probieren.


----------



## geomas

Andal wollte mit selbst aromatisiertem Tofu experimentieren. Evtl. auch einfärben das Zeugs.


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind und geomas sehr schöne Bilder hast du wieder gemacht .
Heute ist mein letzter Urlaubstag gewesen und ich habe es mit einem Bekannten ans Wasser geschafft  .






Das April hat heute wieder alles gegeben, von Sonnenschein über Regen bis Hagel ist alles dabei gewesen.
Den Fischen hat es nicht gestört.






Es wurde ein wenig angefüttert um die Fische auf den Platz zu holen und im Nachgang sehr sparsam nachgefüttert. 
Bei den Ködern habe ich auf Fleischmade und Caster gesetzt und mein Angelpartner auf Mais. Die Biss Frequenz ist bei meinem Köder etwas höher gewesen.
Ich konnte Plötzen, Rotfedern und Güstern fangen, mein Begleiter fing auf Mais ausschließlich Plötzen.
Mein Begleiter drillte eine gut 28 cm Plötze und in dem Moment als er sie aus dem Wasser hob, schoss ein ca, 80 cm Hecht aus dem Wasser und verfehlte nur knapp den Fisch. Da staunten wir nicht schlecht .






Thomas. und alle Fische habe ich wieder mit meiner OCC gefangen .


----------



## Thomas.

sehr schöner Fluss, und Petri 


Finke20 schrieb:


> @Thomas. und alle Fische habe ich wieder mit meiner OCC gefangen


ich sehe schon du Quälst dich gerne selber  , ich werde heute mal meine OCC als Köderversuchsrute einsetzen (ohne große Hoffnung) aber es ist noch viel zeit bis August, und es wird bestimmt noch der eine oder andere beißen, abgerechnet wird zu Schluss


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dickes Petri skyduck ! Menschenskinder, Ihr macht mich nervös. Hoffe es klappt bei mir auch noch mit nem Osterkarpfen, so der Herr will.
> 
> Ja Andi, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Was ich die Kärpflein in den letzten Tagen rollen und grundeln sehe auf meinen Touren ist der Wahnsinn. Kann es mir hier bei dem Wetter absolut nicht erklären und ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Aber sehen und fangen sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe, daher Respekt an die Fänger! Unser Flockenspezie dawurzelsepp läßt mit Fangmeldungen sicher auch nicht mehr lang auf sich warten. Wo er wohl sicher auch so im Garten eingespannt ist wie meine Wenigkeit. Aber das Wetter wird besser, die Tage länger. Nächste Woche geht es einmal auf Aal und vorm Vesper auf Frühjahrskarpfen mit Pin.



Lieber rustaweli es freut mich sehr das du immer auf mich schaust und einen Gedanken für mich hast. Ein großes  dafür.
Ich war die letzten Wochen zwar zeitweise mal am Wasser, je nach Wetter natürlich, jedoch waren die Fänge eher magerer Natur.
Am Samstag/Sonntag war das Wetter jedoch passend und der ersehnte Erfolg war auch zu sehen.....natürlich alles auf Semmelflocke.

Samstag gab es 5 Satzkarpfen bis 5 pfd.
Sonntag waren es am Karpfenplatz von letzten Jahr nur 4 Stück dafür der größte mit 68cm und 8-10pfd der größte dieses Jahres. Die DAM Quickfire Feeder in 3,05m mit der Turbo 15 mit 0,18er hatte da ganz schön zu tun. Zu den Karpfen gab es noch Aitel der 40+ Klasse udn ein Schönes großes Rotauge.






Ne Woche davor konnte ich ebenfalls mit der Semmel neben schönen Aiteln auch diesen schönen Stachelritter äh Frauenfisch fangen.






Ein kleines Wort noch nebenbei:
Aktuell fehlt mir etwas die Zeit mehr aktiv hier mitzuwirken von demher seht es mir nach wenn man weniger hört. Ich bin keinesfalls aus der Welt und werde von Zeit zu Zeit wider berichten. Bei der OCC wie auch dem Ükel-Cup bin ich heuer leider raus.


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Lieber rustaweli es freut mich sehr das du immer auf mich schaust und einen Gedanken für mich hast. Ein großes  dafür.
> Ich war die letzten Wochen zwar zeitweise mal am Wasser, je nach Wetter natürlich, jedoch waren die Fänge eher magerer Natur.
> Am Samstag/Sonntag war das Wetter jedoch passend und der ersehnte Erfolg war auch zu sehen.....natürlich alles auf Semmelflocke.
> 
> Samstag gab es 5 Satzkarpfen bis 5 pfd.
> Sonntag waren es am Karpfenplatz von letzten Jahr nur 4 Stück dafür der größte mit 68cm und 8-10pfd der größte dieses Jahres. Die DAM Quickfire Feeder in 3,05m mit der Turbo 15 mit 0,18er hatte da ganz schön zu tun. Zu den Karpfen gab es noch Aitel der 40+ Klasse udn ein Schönes großes Rotauge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371317
> 
> 
> Ne Woche davor konnte ich ebenfalls mit der Semmel neben schönen Aiteln auch diesen schönen Stachelritter äh Frauenfisch fangen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371318
> 
> 
> Ein kleines Wort noch nebenbei:
> Aktuell fehlt mir etwas die Zeit mehr aktiv hier mitzuwirken von demher seht es mir nach wenn man weniger hört. Ich bin keinesfalls aus der Welt und werde von Zeit zu Zeit wider berichten. Bei der OCC wie auch dem Ükel-Cup bin ich heuer leider raus.


dickes Petri, und ein Bilderbuch Karpfen


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich werde morgen egal was kommt auch mal los,


das hat man von seiner großen Klappe, muss jetzt nach Göppingen


----------



## TobBok

Petri an alle Fänger...
#Wackelpudding - als ich vor 10 Jahren in den USA bin, und wir kein vernünftiges Färbemittel hatten, haben wir das Futter für die Fische mit so einer Art Pulver gestreckt, dass auch für Wackelpudding gedacht war. Karpfen ohne Ende, Zwergwelse ohne Ende. Auf jeden Fall ists fängig.
Achja, und die gesamte Ükel-Shiner Tabelle, über Golden Shiner etc, die man in den USA so stippen kann....


----------



## geomas

Traumhaft schöne Fische hast Du da am Band gehabt, lieber dawurzelsepp - Petri heil! Und mögest Du bald wieder mehr Zeit haben.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Fangbericht:

War heute ab 10Uhr45 bei Sonnenschein an unseren Vereinssee. OCC Rute mit auftreibenden Tauwurm. Drennan Big Feeder mit Madenkorb und Maden. Gefühlte 15 Grad warm. Gerade hingesetzt, herlicher Graupelschauer gefühlt 4Grad. So ging das immer weiter. Um 13Uhr30 Nase voll und im heftigsten Graupelschauer wieder eingepackt, dachte beim einpacken mir fallen die Finger ab (Autothermometer sagte 2Grad). Nur einmal die Maden aus gelutscht. Also als Franzose nach Hause.
War dann noch zum Einkaufen, komme aus dem Laden wieder raus schönster Sonnenschein und in der Sonne gefühlte 20Grad.
Jetzt wird erstmal besseres Wetter abgewartet 

Ps.: will gerade mit dem Hund raus, ratet mal wie das Wetter ist.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## kuttenkarl

Bilder gibt es keine, habe den Fotoapparat vergessen


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil dawurzelsepp. Schön von dir zu hören. 
kuttenkarl 
Tut mir echt Leid das das Wetter dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat. Das Wetter wird erst am Sonntag besser. Da geh ich nämlich los.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Schade kuttenkarl ! 
Großes Petri dawurzelsepp zu den tollen Fängen und schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen! Was macht der Garten? Ist ja wie beim Angeln bei mir, so richtig will es dank Wetter nicht losgehen. Wie kann man sich Deine Flocken aus Semmeln eigentlich vorstellen? Puhlst Du das weiche Innere heraus und hast eine Art Teigflocke oder ziehst Du die Kruste mit auf den Haken?


----------



## geomas

Ja, das April-Wetter... Schade, daß es Dir die Angelei verhagelte, kuttenkarl !

Ich war heute 2x am Wasser, einmnal an der Unter- und einmal an der sogenannten Oberwarnow.
Beide Einsätze wurden mit OCC-Tackle bestritten, also 2,90m Silstar-Picker und ältere Daiwa-HB-Rolle.
Auf Mais, Maden, Caster in allen denkbaren Kombinationen bissen wieder Plötz und Güstern. Und zwar ganz gut, aber die Größen waren ausbaufähig.
Mit der Bißausbeute war ich nicht zufrieden, muß an Hakenformen und Vorfachlängen feilen.
Vermutlich werde ich zunächst wieder Hakenmodelle mit leicht nach innen gezogener Spitze (wie Gama LS-1810 oder Gama Light Feeder) einsetzen.






mein Ausblick heute Abend an der Warnow in Rostock


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Trostpreis Rute endlich angekommen,
> 
> kann man in 9 und 11ft fischen es sind 2 unterteile und nicht wie ich erst dachte ein Zwischenstück, ganz nett, nur der Griff wider
> Anhang anzeigen 371288
> Anhang anzeigen 371289
> Anhang anzeigen 371290


Ich dachte bis jetzt, du magst 3 geteilte nicht und 4 geteilt erst recht nicht ....


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich dachte bis jetzt, du magst 3 geteilte nicht und 4 geteilt erst recht nicht ....


ist ja nur 2 geteilt


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich dachte bis jetzt, du magst 3 geteilte nicht und 4 geteilt erst recht nicht ....


um mal Missverständnisse aus dem Weg zu räumen, die Rute ist tatsächlich nur zwei geteilt, den Griff kann man nicht mitzählen.
Das mit den zwei verschiedenen fischbaren längen (9 u.11ft) hat Shimano mit den beiden verscheiden langen unterteilen schon Perfekt gelöst, besser als ein Zwischenstück wovon ich zu erst ausgegangen bin.
also Transporttechnisch zwei teile.


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, da habe ich dem guten Sir Kochtopf Unrecht getan, und das Primat des Götterspeise-Experimants, das ihm gebührt einfach auf the Andal übertragen. Aber irgendwas mit Pudding und ANdal hab ich im Hinterkopf- oder war es Tofu? das wollte er nämlcih auch mal probieren.


Andal hatte mit amerikanischen Dessertpulver (jell-o iirc) experimentiert bzw davon gelesen


----------



## Slappy

Morgen verehrte Herren.
Heute kurz mal 1,5h an Hausweiher vorm Dienst.
Läuft gut würde ich sagen   















Den üblichen Minibrassen hab ich heute mal nicht fotografiert. Die kennt ihr alle ja schon


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll Slappy !
Du hast den Dreh raus.
Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Supersache, strammes Petri heil, lieber Slappy !


----------



## geomas

Ich hab keinen Plan, also:


----------



## Slappy

Der 2. Karpfen hat sich leider um einen Kanister gewickelt und hat den Haken abgerissen. Glücklicherweise mit Max 2cm Schnur dran








Aktuell bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die OCC Combo für den Main wirklich geeignet ist wenn ich mir überlege wie die Satzer hier abgehen


Jetzt ist aber erstmal fertig für heute. Muss noch duschen


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh Mann, jetzt auch noch Bilder WÄHREND des Drills.. .
Wie macht ihr das bloß..?
Ich bin mit allem möglichen beschäftigt, und dabei noch knipsen krieg ich einfach nicht hin..
Und dann auch noch so hübsche Pics.
Während ich noch immer auf der Suche nach der ollen Ixus bin...
Jedenfalls ein dickes Petri an all die erfolgreichen Fänger der letzten Tage


----------



## Tobias85

geomas und Slappy: Petri euch beiden...klein sieht die Schleie jetzt nicht grade aus


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch an einer (von mir) bislang ungefischten alten Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder mit seltsamer Rolle von MAP ist ein ... tada! 


Plötz. 
Will aber nicht klagen.


----------



## Slappy

Petri lieber geomas . Mögen noch viele weitere folgen


----------



## Tobias85

Ob du es diese Woche wohl noch auf zehn einzelne Touren bringst? Dürfte nicht mehr viel fehlen...Petri zum Plötz!


----------



## Slappy

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh Mann, jetzt auch noch Bilder WÄHREND des Drills.. .
> Wie macht ihr das bloß..?
> Ich bin mit allem möglichen beschäftigt, und dabei noch knipsen krieg ich einfach nicht hin..
> Und dann auch noch so hübsche Pics.
> Während ich noch immer auf der Suche nach der ollen Ixus bin...
> Jedenfalls ein dickes Petri an all die erfolgreichen Fänger der letzten Tage


Naja, wenn man Platz hat, geht das. Und wie man sehen konnte, klappt es nicht immer. Ab und an reicht eine falsche Sekunde und der Fisch schwimmt im das einzige Hinderniss im Wasser......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Georg.

"Wer den Plötz nicht ehrt, ist die Karausche nicht wert!" - sagt schon eine alte Bauernregel.


----------



## geomas

Danke allerseits!
Freuen kann ich mich über jeden Fisch. Etwas mehr Variation wäre aber dufte.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke allerseits!
> Freuen kann ich mich über jeden Fisch. Etwas mehr Variation wäre aber dufte.


Flussaufwärts wirst du fündig werden, lieber geomas  Aber ein herzlichea Petri zu den schönen Plötzen der vergangenen Tage, denn schön sind auch sie und in ihrer Uniformität doch eigentlich die idealen Testpiloten um die feinen Unterschiede zwischen Deinen Combos zu erkennen.
Und ein ebenso herzliches Petri Slappy . Ich sehe, dein Weiher mit der kalten Schulter hat sich durch dein Beharrungsvermögen zu einem kleinen Juwel gewandelt. Die Idee mit dem "Rute im Drill" Photo Klaus ich mal ganz ungeniert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Man denkt selten an das was man hat aber oft an das was man nicht hat......sagt auch eine alte Bauernregel....


----------



## geomas

Also die Rute (ich habe ein deutlich stärker genutztes identisches Modell letztes Jahr lieben gelernt) macht sich wie erwartet gut.
Für die heute beangelte Stelle ist ne kürzere Picker aber die bessere Wahl. Aus Gründen des angenehmeren Handlings habe ich gegenüber diesem Foto die Rolle weiter nach hinten gesetzt. Vorteil für die Schieberollenhalter. Bei der Distanzangelei mit Futterkorb kommt die Rolle dann wieder weiter nach oben.
Die MAP ACS 3000 FD paßt optisch nicht, aber praktisch ist sie ne gute Ergänzung für die alte Rute und bleibt vorerst dran.
Ach ja - Maxima 4lb (0,17er??) scheint gut zu passen.

Gebissen hat es ganz gut, alles Plötz. Als Köder funktionierten Mais, Breadpunch, Caster und Made auch in Kombination.
Heute Nachmittag steht etwas Arbeit an, evtl. versuche ich zum Abend hin nochmal mein Glück.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Slappy und geomas , ich war heute auch mal los, erst am Fluss und wollte einen meiner gebrauchten Neuzugänge ausprobieren, leider viel zu viel Strömung und so habe ich nur eine Stunde mit der OCC versucht, nix. Einpacken und ab zum See, wobei ich wusste das es dort auch nichts zu holen gibt, so war es auch, aber schön wars trotzdem.
wenn es morgen passen sollte werde ich noch mal los zu einem anderen Fluss.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 zu viel Strömung






	

		
			
		

		
	
 und mit der Neuen Gebrauchten Kirmesrute wollte es am See auch nicht klappen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ahh - es öffnet sich ein Zeitfenster.
Ich muss dann mal los....


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Also die Rute (ich habe ein deutlich stärker genutztes identisches Modell letztes Jahr lieben gelernt) macht sich wie erwartet gut.
> Für die heute beangelte Stelle ist ne kürzere Picker aber die bessere Wahl. Aus Gründen des angenehmeren Handlings habe ich gegenüber diesem Foto die Rolle weiter nach hinten gesetzt. Vorteil für die Schieberollenhalter. Bei der Distanzangelei mit Futterkorb kommt die Rolle dann wieder weiter nach oben.
> Die MAP ACS 3000 FD paßt optisch nicht, aber praktisch ist sie ne gute Ergänzung für die alte Rute und bleibt vorerst dran.
> Ach ja - Maxima 4lb (0,17er??) scheint gut zu passen.
> 
> Gebissen hat es ganz gut, alles Plötz. Als Köder funktionierten Mais, Breadpunch, Caster und Made auch in Kombination.
> Heute Nachmittag steht etwas Arbeit an, evtl. versuche ich zum Abend hin nochmal mein Glück.


Fotografieren kannste  Angeln natürlich auch


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Slappy , so langsam läuft es gut bei Dir!
Mensch geomas , wundervolle Bilder wieder diese Tage! Vor allem das Letzte, sehr schön! Irgendwann bestell ich bei Dir eine Collage und laße mir ein paar auf Leinwand drucken samt Rahmen. Im Wohnzimmer ist noch Platz. Bisher hängt da ein sehr großes Bild im Essbereich vom Ostseestrand, schwarz weiss und noch "Der Kuss".
Da wir gerade bei Bilder sind. Wenn jemand schöne Gemälde von Fisch und Fauna sucht, dem möchte ich David Miller ans Herz legen.








						Fish and Wildlife Art | David Miller Art
					

Original Oil Paintings and Limited Edition Prints Available of Game, Coarse and Marine Fish, British Mammals and Birds by Renowned British Wildlife artist David Miller. All Prints Are Individually Signed. Commissions Welcome. Buy direct from the artist.




					www.davidmillerart.co.uk
				




Er malt zum Beispiel so etwas hier:





Thomas. , schade das es noch nicht so läuft. Aber irgendwann werden die Fischlein schon munter!


----------



## skyduck

Petri Slappy, gleich zwei tolle Spezies. Schleien sind für mich immer ein Highlight. Petri auch geomas. Ich freue mich hier an der Ruhr immer ganz besonders, wenn mal ein Plötz statt Grundel beißt.

So die Vorbereitung für den Urlaub laufen auf Hochtouren. Schwere Körbe fürs Barbenfischen und easy cheesy sowie diverse Pellets sind da. Fjuka-Zeuchs ist als Experimentier-Füllung für Breadpunch-Burger im Zulauf. Tauwürmer, Maden und Pinkies sind im Kühlschrank.Und dann kamen heute noch 2 Päckchen über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe...

Ich freu mich extrem ab Montag jeden Tag am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri Slappy, gleich zwei tolle Spezies. Schleien sind für mich immer ein Highlight. Petri auch geomas. Ich freue mich hier an der Ruhr immer ganz besonders, wenn mal ein Plötz statt Grundel beißt.
> 
> So die Vorbereitung für den Urlaub laufen auf Hochtouren. Schwere Körbe fürs Barbenfischen und easy cheesy sowie diverse Pellets sind da. Fjuka-Zeuchs ist als Experimentier-Füllung für Breadpunch-Burger im Zulauf. Tauwürmer, Maden und Pinkies sind im Kühlschrank.Und dann kamen heute noch 2 Päckchen über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe...
> 
> Ich freu mich extrem ab Montag jeden Tag am Wasser zu sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371406


Glückwunsch, schöner Karton


----------



## skyduck

ja den Mist da drin habe ich weggeschmissen- wer braucht denn sowas - aber der Karton ist echt klasse....


----------



## Mikesch

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 371397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zu viel Strömung
> ...


Die Strömung schaut doch ganz moderat aus.


----------



## Thomas.

mikesch schrieb:


> Die Strömung schaut doch ganz moderat aus.


okay, ist jetzt kein Wildwasser aber zum Posen fischen doch ein wenig viel, der Flussabschnitt liegt zwischen 2 Wehren und je nach dem ist ordentlich was drauf(und kann Stündlich wechseln) oder kompletter stillstand


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, das sieht aber gut aus bei Dir,  Thomas. ! 
Ist vermutlich nur ne Frage von ein paar warmen Tagen und dann beißen die Fischis wie crazy.

Glückwunsch zur korrekten Kapselrolle und der tausendfach bewährten Mono, lieber skyduck . Hoffentlich läuft die ABU wie von Dir erhofft.

rustaweli - die Zeichnungen sind echt ne Wucht, danke für den Link zu David Miller.


Tja, nach etwas Streß und Frust (blöde Kombination) am Nachmittag war ich heute Abend noch mal kurz am Fluß nebenan. Mit der momentanen Lieblingsrute. Es beißt ganz gut derzeit. Aber weder ein Aland noch ein Brassen mochte sich zu den Plötz und Güstern gesellen. Kommt noch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schade kuttenkarl !
> Großes Petri dawurzelsepp zu den tollen Fängen und schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen! Was macht der Garten? Ist ja wie beim Angeln bei mir, so richtig will es dank Wetter nicht losgehen. Wie kann man sich Deine Flocken aus Semmeln eigentlich vorstellen? Puhlst Du das weiche Innere heraus und hast eine Art Teigflocke oder ziehst Du die Kruste mit auf den Haken?



Ohje der Garten, ein Großteil der Pflanzen sind mittlerweile in Töpfen. Gestern beim Gießen hab ich kurz überschlagen und bin auf ca 30 Tomatenpflanzen gekommen und noch einige andere Gemüsesorten wie Paprika, Padron, Yellow Hungary, Melone etc. Momentan ist der Garten aufgrund des hohen Grundwasserspiegels nicht bearbeitbar somit dauert das noch ne Weile. Mein Haus mit dem Kinderzimmer + Werkstatt haben momentan aber eher prio 1.

Jaja das Thema Flocke/Semmel ist ein schönes Thema wo ich sicherlich "sehr" lange schreiben und wohl auch ein ganzes Kapitel eines Buches füllen könnte.
Angefangen hat das ganze schon in meinen Anfangsjahren des Angelns und wurde von Jahr zu Jahr jetzt mittlerweile so gut perfektioniert das es für meinen Fluß sehr erfolgreich ist. Selbst kleinste Änderungen an der Montage verändern das Verhalten Unterwasser, das Bleischrot nur um 5 cm verschieben/versetzen brachte dann Fisch.
Ich fasse das einfach mal für dich kurz zusammen wie ich es aktuell mache.
Zu erstmal nicht jede Semmel ist gleich sprich die "glatte" Semmel vom Bäcker hat ne andere Konsistenz wie die Kaisersemmel vom Lidl/Netto/Norma/Real etc.
Zum anderen verhält sich ne Semmel wenn die frisch ist anders im Wasser wie eine wo einen Tag in ner verschlossenen Plastiktütte ist oder eine ausm Gefrierfach.
Letztere kommen bei mir aktuell sehr häufig zum Einsatz weil sie für mich immer verfügbar sind.
Am Wasser nutze ich nur die Kuste und meist nur die Oberseite, das innere esse ich selber. Der Boden lässt sich zwar auch verwenden bringt meiner Erfahrung nach meistens weniger Fisch. Das könnte evtl mit durchs Backen und der Komprimierung des Teiges zusammenhängen.
Als Ködergröße würde ich dir ne Flocke von der Größe eines Fingernagels empfehlen da hättest du dann alle Möglichkeiten frei.
Angeködert wird dann von hinten durch die Kruste also vom weichen zum Hartenteil der Flocke. Den Haken mit dem Widerhaken lässt du dann rausstehen damit er besser fasst. Je nach Semmel löst sich meist die Kruste schneller wie das Weiche Teil und lässt so den Haken noch besser fassen.

Ich hoffe mal mit dem kurzen Ausschweif konnte ich etwas weiterhelfen und bildet dir ne kleine Basis zum Einstieg in die Thematik.
Das Thema Semmel ist ein sehr interessantes Thema und mit dem Toast etc nicht zu vergleichen.

Wünsch dir schonmal viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Testen.


----------



## rustaweli

Klasse Erläuterung, danke dawurzelsepp ! Also vom Bäcker, einfrieren, fingernagelgroß von weich durch Kruste. Könnte zum Tragen kommen wo doch jetzt wieder alles schließen soll. Vor allem wenn es besser hält denn Toast. Gibt nix was so nervt wie beim Angeln festzustellen daß das Toast wenig optimal hält.


----------



## Thomas.

auf geht's fürn Stündchen, vielleicht klappt es heute, allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen ein Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Thomas.


----------



## TobBok

Das Wetter strahlt heute so...muss wohl nochmal über den Angelhändler fahren, hoffen das er Würmer im Automaten hat und Rotfedern stippen...


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg Thomas.


besten Dank, heute hat es ganz mies angefangen, bei Feinkostlidel nur noch den teuren Biomais, am Wasser wollte weder auf Mais oder Perlet was gehen, 2 Montagen verloren, dann mit Wurm versucht, Biss, aber Knoten aufgegangen  , 2 weitere Bisse verhauen, Biss 4 hat dann gesessen und auch noch Zielfisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein toller Brachsen.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Thomas.

Danke Prof. 
der alte Schleimer ist ja eigentlich nicht so meins, aber habe mich riesig gefreut, das Flüsschen kann nicht nur große Döbel.
wollte heute ja erst zu einem andern Fluss, aber wer kann dazu nein sagen


----------



## Finke20

Petri Thomas. zum Blei und allen anderen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben natürlich auch ein dickes Petri.



Thomas. schrieb:


> aber Knoten aufgegangen



Da muss wohl  einer nochmal Knoten binden über .


----------



## geomas

Ein schöner, Fisch, Petri, lieber Thomas. , da hat die Ausdauer sich ja gelohnt. 
Wobei ein paar Stunden in der schönen Natur ja auch ohne Fisch kein Verlustgeschäft wären.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Thomas. , endlich! 
Mal sehen, vielleicht gehe ich morgen Nachmittag auch raus. Fußball kann ich auch aufnehmen. Dann aber als Zuschauer und Ratgeber, Pepe soll seine Combo ausführen und vielleicht gar einweihen. Falls ja, wird er sein Erlebnis zum ersten Mal hier schildern. Eigentlich ne tolle Sache. Angeln, AB und Schulübung in einem plus PC Arbeit. Miniaufsatz aufbauen, verbessern und dann per Laptop abschreiben. Muß nur irgendwie nach passender Schnur und Wetter schauen.


----------



## Thomas.

dann wüsche ich euch zweien für Morgen viel Glück.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Eigentlich ne tolle Sache. Angeln, AB und Schulübung in einem plus PC Arbeit. Miniaufsatz aufbauen, verbessern und dann per Laptop abschreiben.


das Schöne mit dem nicht so schönen verbinden, das ist gemein   sowas tut man nicht.


----------



## Finke20

Hurra es geschehen noch Wunder, vor jetzt 17 Wochen bestellt und heute schon geliefert.






Eigentlich sollte die Shimano Force Master ja meine OCC Rute werden. Mitgeliefert wurde noch ein neuer Futtereimer und eine Schnur.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> dann wüsche ich euch zweien für Morgen viel Glück.
> 
> das Schöne mit dem nicht so schönen verbinden, das ist gemein   sowas tut man nicht.


Von nichts kommt nichts und eine schönere Art des Lernens auf ALLEN Ebenen gibt es wohl kaum, denke ich! Dazu gibt es gleich noch Lehrstunden vom Benehmen im WWW gentlemanlike. So, Papa hat gesprochen, geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte die Shimano Force Master ja meine OCC Rute werden.


Glückwunsch, hast ja doch Geschmack


----------



## Jason

Thomas. Da hast du eine kapitale Brachsen gefangen. Petri Heil. 

Finke20 Gratuliere dir zum Neuerwerb. 

War heute Maden und Würmer in dem neu entdeckten Angelladen gekauft. Eine gute Adresse. Die Maden sind von guter Qualität, wie ich feststellen musste. Die ich vor 3 Wochen kaufte, sind nur zur Hälfte vercastert, aber trotzdem nochmal einen halben Liter frische gekauft.  Heute habe ich den Chef von dem Laden kennen gelernt. Wie sich herausgestellt hat, ist er ein Feederspezialist und hat mir seine bevorzugten Montagen gezeigt. Er hat mich zum angeln an der Diemel eingeladen, sein Hausgewässer, und der Einladung werde ich mal nachgehen. Wird so im Mai sein. 
Aber am Sonntag werde ich erstmal den Teichen einen Besuch abstatten. Momentan hab ich nichts anderes im Kopf. Ich will Fische fangen mit meiner OCC Combo.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Thomas. schrieb:


> Biss 4 hat dann gesessen und auch noch Zielfisch


Und was für einer, ein kapitales Petri zu dem tollen Brassen! 

Finke20, die Shimano Forcemaster Commercial hab ich mir letztes Jahr auf Anraten des Professors geholt und bin bisher ganz zufrieden damit. Bin gespannt, wie sie dir gefällt.


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> besten Dank, heute hat es ganz mies angefangen, bei Feinkostlidel nur noch den teuren Biomais, am Wasser wollte weder auf Mais oder Perlet was gehen, 2 Montagen verloren, dann mit Wurm versucht, Biss, aber Knoten aufgegangen  , 2 weitere Bisse verhauen, Biss 4 hat dann gesessen und auch noch Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 371467



Na, das ist doch mal ein Brassen, Petri  


Ich geh morgen mit nem Kumpel an einen Bach paar Käffer weiter. Dort gibt es angeblich gut Fisch. Besonders RPD soll es da geben. Aber auch alle anderen Fische. Aus diesem Grund werde ich neben einer umstrittenen Spinnrute auch meine S7/OCC mitnehmen. Ne kleine Dose Futter, 4 Toastscheiben und Maden werden mich begleiten. Bin mal gespannt was wir auf den angepeilten Abschnitt finden morgen


----------



## Finke20

Tobias85 schrieb:


> die Shimano Forcemaster Commercial hab ich mir letztes Jahr auf Anraten des Professors geholt




Jetzt rate mal vom wem ich den Tipp bekommen habe .
Ich durfte das Stöckchen beim letzten gemeinsamen Angelausflug fischen und fand sie sehr interessant.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum endlich gelieferten Neuerwerb, Finke20 ! Möge die Rute Dir viel Fisch bringen. Übrigens kann ich diese Bilder sehen, die meisten Deiner anderen Fotos nicht. Rätselhaft.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit auch Glückwunsche an Thomas. zu seiner 9/11ft-Posenrute. Ich habe so eine ja als Feederrute und mag die.

Viel Erfolg allen Ükel am Wochenende, speziell unserem Jason und natürlich auch Pepe56 .


Vermutlich werde ich auch mal los, aber wie und wohin ist noch offen. Etwas Arbeit steht auch an.


----------



## rustaweli

Zum Glück, Wetter spielt etwas mit, doch das Wasser im Fluss ist noch bei ca 9Grad. Vor allem aber hatte wenigstens noch ein Laden in der Nähe letztmalig offen. Leider haben die weder Maxima noch Stroft, egal. Noch schnell bißl für Pepe geshopt. Nun noch die Rolle bespulen und LB mixen. Sohnemann überlegt noch wohin. Hafen oder unschiffbarer Abschnitt. Reicher ist der Hafen, aber Pepe fühlt sich unwohl im Betonmeer. Er wird seine eigene Entscheidung treffen und dann berichten.




Ich wünsche er macht nen Punkt und hat Freude mit seiner Combo.


----------



## Minimax

Oha, ich sehe schon, da sind wieder einige Ükel am Wasser, ich wünsche viel Spass!

Ich müsste eigentlich OCC mässig versuchen, bestimmte Arten an bestimmten Gewässern zu erhaschen, aber mich hat heute eine ungeheuerliche Trägheit erfasst, jedes Vorhaben das ich in Gedanken durchspiele ist einfach undurchführbar.
Entweder zu weit weg, zu anstrengend, zu aufwändig, oder keine Lust, oder zu kalt, müsste Futter anmischen, müsste Kleinteile ergänzen oder oder oder. Überhaupt steht das Minimobil zu weit entfernt. Völlige Trägheit. Herrje, mit äußerster Anstengung schaff ichs vielleicht den Johnnies nen Besuch abzustatten.
Möglicherweise..
hg oderso
Minischlapp

Update: ich habs unter äußerster Anstrengung geschafft, Köder fertigzumachen und die Angeltasche ins Auto zu wuchten. Jetzt bin ich fix und fertig, ersma füsse hochlegen und nen Kaffee.


----------



## Tobias85

Ohje lieber Minimax, aber solche Tage kennt wohl jeder. Ich wünsche dir, dass die Trägheit noch verfliegt und die Flussgötter dich für deine Anstrengungen mit reicher Beute belohnen.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Sohnemann überlegt noch wohin. Hafen oder unschiffbarer Abschnitt. Reicher ist der Hafen, *aber Pepe fühlt sich unwohl im Betonmee*r.


Der Sohnemann scheint auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein


----------



## Schraetzer

Finke20 schrieb:


> Jetzt rate mal vom wem ich den Tipp bekommen habe .
> Ich durfte das Stöckchen beim letzten gemeinsamen Angelausflug fischen und fand sie sehr interessant.


Welche Länge und welches WG kauft man am besten bei der Forcemaster?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schraetzer schrieb:


> Welche Länge und welches WG kauft man am besten bei der Forcemaster?




Die sind alle sehr gut. Leicht und straff!
Ich habe die in 2,40m und 3,00m(die hatte Finke mal probegeangelt) und die 3,30m hatte ich auch.
Die war mir etwas zu umständlich im Transport aber ebenfalls gut.
Die 2,40er ist ein kräftige Pickerrute und die 3, sowie die 3,30m sind leichte Feederruten.
Die WG Angaben passen.


----------



## Minimax

Boah. Heut ist wieder einer der Tage, an denen jeder Spsziergänger denkt: Oh, da sitzt ein Angler, der sieht aber schlecht gelaunt aus. Ein kleiner Plausch über meine Lebensgeschichte wird ihn aufmuntern.


----------



## Schraetzer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind alle sehr gut. Leicht und straff!
> Ich habe die in 2,40m und 3,00m(die hatte Finke mal probegeangelt) und die 3,30m hatte ich auch.
> Die war mir etwas zu umständlich im Transport aber ebenfalls gut.
> Die 2,40er ist ein kräftige Pickerrute und die 3, sowie die 3,30m sind leichte Feederruten.
> Die WG Angaben passen.



Vielen Dank!

Ich würde mich für die 3m oder 3,3m Rute interessieren. Für‘s Posenangeln auf Tincas, Rotfedern und mittlere Forellen wäre die WG15-Variante oder eher die WG60 mit den zwei Spitzen geeignet? Und in wiefern unterscheiden sich die beiden Spitzen? Leider findet sich dazu nichts auf der Shimano-Seite. Vielen Dank.   









						Forcemaster BX Commercial
					

The ForceMaster BX is an outstanding commercial rod for it’s price class. The rod has the right response and backbone for accurate casting and hook setting. The moderate action of the rod makes it a pure joy to fight a fish.  • Strong and responsive XT40 carbon blank. • The moderate action makes...



					fish.shimano-eu.com


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schraetzer schrieb:


> Für‘s Posenangeln



Fürs Posenangeln sind die Feederuten nichts. Dafür sind sie auch nicht gemacht, sondern zum Feedern.

Die 15gr. Variante ist fürs Posenangeln gedacht aber die kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## Schraetzer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fürs Posenangeln sind die Feederuten nichts. Dafür sind sie auch nicht gemacht, sondern zum Feedern.
> 
> Die 15gr. Variante ist fürs Posenangeln gedacht aber die kenne ich leider nicht.


Danke schön! Dann werde ich weitersuchen müssen.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah. Heut ist wieder einer der Tage, an denen jeder Spsziergänger denkt: Oh, da sitzt ein Angler, der sieht aber schlecht gelaunt aus. Ein kleiner Plausch über meine Lebensgeschichte wird ihn aufmuntern.


Darauf komme ich überhaupt nicht klar, ernsthaft! Habe hier wirkliche Top Seen, feinster Bestand, aber die Teilhaber... Jogger, Radler, Wanderer, Spaziergänger, gesprächsbedarfte Großstädter, Veganer, Schützer.... Meide diese Plätze. Geht nur von Sonnenaufgang bis ca 9Uhr, oder kurz vor der Dämmerung. Gaanz schlimm - die sich wiederholenden Fragen oder immer gleichen Späße. Die Leuts können nix dafür, aber irgendwann wird man dessen überdrüssig. 
Viel Spaß Dir trotzdem noch!


----------



## Minimax

So, ich packe ein. Eine nette ScharJohnnies gabs, und _völlig unerwartet, unverhofft und zufällig _einen Spezialgründling für eine zur Zeit laufende _wissenschaftliche Erhebung._
Da hat sich die _lange, lange Autofahrt_ zu irgendeinem _fremden Gewässer_ _ganz weit weg _doch sehr gelohnt


----------



## Jason

Petri Minimax , mal sehen, was ich morgen euch bieten kann. Fange jetzt an zu packen und ans Futter mischen geht es auch gleich ran. Allen einen schönen und fischreichen Sonntag.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Pepe56

Hallo Ükels, manche wissen vielleicht das ich neu und der Sohn von rustaweli bin . Ich bin heute das 1. mal mit meiner neuen und ganz eigenen Rute und Rolle angeln gegangen .Ich habe mich für den Hafen entschieden.  
Es war nicht das beste Wetter. Ich habe mit Brot im Kleinkörbchen und LB geangelt. Am Haken waren Flocken oder Maden .Plätze für Stühle waren nicht so super. Trotzdem war es gemütlich.




Beim 2. Auswerfen habe ich eine Grundel gefangen und mich sehr gefreut.




Irgendwann habe ich die 2. Grundel gefangen . Dann wollte ich meinen Köder kontrollieren und beim Einholen auf einmal Biss!! Ein starker Kampf .  Eine Forelle am Neckar!! Papa dachte es wäre ein Döbel oder eine Nase. Aber beim Springen erkannten wir irgendwann die Forelle. Wir freuten uns sehr und mein Vater sagte das es toll wäre, am Hafen, Fluss und nicht am See oder Forellenteich.








Papa sagte hier heißt es Rotpunktdöbel.
Danach passierte nichts mehr und ich montierte mit Papa`s Hilfe auf Pose Um.




Es gab noch einen Biss, in Gestrüp, Hänger . Nur Haken verloren und Pose gerettet. Zum Glück 2 Punkte!
Freue mich auf weitere Berichte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein toller Bericht lieber Pepe56 !
Petri Heil zu deinem Fang und besonders zur Forelle.
Mach weiter so. Dann zeigst du Papa bald wo der Frosch die Locken hat.


----------



## Jason

Pepe56 Ganz dickes Petri zum Rotpunktdöbel und Grundel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Vom ganzen Herzen Petri Pepe56 ! 
Bin sehr stolz und freue mich riesig über Deinen Erfolg und Bericht!


----------



## Thomas.

Pepe56 aber Hallo Petri, wenigstens kann einer aus der Familie fischen  ich selber weiß gar nicht was so alles im Neckar rumschwimmt aber Forelle ist bestimmt auch da was Besonderes

PS:das Combo gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli , hast du die Erdnüsse ebenfalls unter das LB gemixt oder waren die für euch? 

Pepe56 
Danke für deinen tollen Bericht. Die Forelle ist auf jeden Fall etwas ganz besonderes! Da hat es sich doch echt gelohnt in den Hafen zu gehen. 
Petri mein lieber


----------



## Slappy

Soooo. 
Heute war ich wie angekündigt am Bach. 
Der Abschnitt den wir heute beangelt haben wird mich auf jede. Fall wieder sehen. So schön war es da. Leider habe ich vergessen Bilder zu machen. 
Das Wetter war wir die letzte Zeit nicht so prickelnd. Es blieb zwar trocken, aber es war trüb und recht windig. 
2km haben wir besucht. Am Anfang trafen wir einen aus dem Verein. Leider teilte er uns genau das mit, was ich mir gestern schon dachte. Das Wasser war noch viel zu kalt. Seit 10 Tagen hat er keinen Fischkontakt mehr gehabt. Das passt genau zu dem Wetter hier. 
Aber was solls, frische Luft und Bewegung sind gut. Also haben wir weiter gemacht. 
An der Spinne ging entsprechend nichts. 
Auf meiner Drennan gab es an der ein oder anderen Stelle Zupfer. Leider aber nur einen verwertbaren Biss  
Zu meiner Freude zeigte sich mein aller erster Döbel am Haken und das auch noch auf der richtigen Combo. Ich war so froh über diesen einen kleinen Fisch! Alles andere war mir dann egal. 
Und somit war es für mich doch ein guter Tag, auch wenn es nicht der erfolgreichste war


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy Nüsse und Pepsi waren nur für Pepe. Meine Wenigkeit durfte bei allem zuschauen, auch beim Schlemmen.


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri,
lieber Pepe56 , zu den Grundeln und den Rotpunktdöbel. Da hast Du Deine eigene Angel ja zünftig eingeweiht.
Vielen Dank für den schön geschriebenen und toll bebilderten Bericht, darüber freuen wir uns hier immer sehr,
hg,
Minimax


----------



## Tokka

Die neue aus GB hat geliefert. Gefangen hat sie alles quer durch den Friedfischwald, von Ukulei bis Spiegelkarpfen. Und alle haben Spaß gemacht. Ick glob die darf bleiben


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Zu meiner Freude zeigte sich mein aller erster Döbel am Haken und das auch noch auf der richtigen Combo. Ich war so froh über diesen einen kleinen Fisch! Alles andere war mir dann egal.


Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy, dein erster Döbel? Dann ein ganz besonderes Petri an dich, mögen viele weitere folgen. 

Auch allen anderen Fängern herzliches Petri, grade an unseren' Junior Pepe56


----------



## Mikesch

Petri zusammen an alle Fänger, speziell an Pepe.
Ich glaube aber, dass der RPD ein RBD ist.
RPDs haben normal keine Punkte auf Schwanz- u. Rückenflosse, RBDs schon.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den tollen Bericht und ein sattes Petri heil zu Deinen Neckar-Fängen, lieber Pepe56 !

Petris gehen auch raus an die Döbelbändiger Slappy und Minimax , sowie an Tokka . 
Die Zwillingsschwester Deiner 9ft Ultra (Glückwunsch!) hatte ich heute auch kurz am Start, meine Fänger waren aber „uniform”: alles Plötz von reichlich 15 bis etwas über 20cm.


----------



## rustaweli

mikesch schrieb:


> Petri zusammen an alle Fänger, speziell an Pepe.
> Ich glaube aber, dass der RPD ein RBD ist.
> RPDs haben normal keine Punkte auf Schwanz- u. Rückenflosse, RBDs schon.


Nordi, bist Du das? Hast natürlich Recht, aber macht's für den Bub doch nicht so kompliziert. RPD, RBD, war ein Karnevalsdickkopf, fertig!


----------



## Thomas.

Sonne scheint, und ich muss noch einen Döbel mit der OCC erwischen bevor an meinem Flüsschen alles zugewuchert ist und ich nur noch mit der 2,10UL dort zurecht komme.
bis zum Mittag 12-13Uhr habe ich Ausgang bekommen, nee Uhr habe ich nicht und werde aus versehen das Handy abschalten  
allen ein Petri für die es zum Wasser schaffen


----------



## Jason

Ich werde später losfahren. 3 Grad ist mir zu kalt. Die Wettergötter werden bis 15 Uhr noch 10 Grad drauf legen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Guten Morgen werte Ükelanten...
Am Donnerstag war ich mit dem Captain_H00k für 4 Stunden am Rhein und wir hatten, trotz Hooks Futterkampagne, nichtmal nen Zupfer. Allerdings waren wir dermaßen beschäftigt, dass ich nichtmal die üblichen Bilder von meinem Angelplatz gemacht habe.
Heute wird alles besser - heute ist Großfischtag....
Euch allen einen schönen Tag und große Fänge!


----------



## rhinefisher

Schraetzer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich für die 3m oder 3,3m Rute interessieren. Für‘s Posenangeln auf Tincas, Rotfedern und mittlere Forellen wäre die WG15-Variante


Die habe ich in 330cm und bin sehr angetan - schönes Teil mit moderater Aktion und meine neue Kleinflußlieblingsrute.. .
Für die Kohle ein echter Schnapper...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> .....meine neue Kleinflußlieblingsrute.. .
> ...


Na dann probiere es doch mal  am kleinen Fluss.


----------



## rhinefisher

Würde ich ja gerne, aber die nächste halbwegs gute Möglichkeit wäre beim Thomas. und das sind auch 80km eine Strecke.
Und beim Thomas komme ich ja vor lauter Gelaber nicht zum Angeln...
Bleibt noch Käseland, aber Käseland hat zu.
Die Erft ist leer und hat brutale Strömung.
Die Ruhr ist, auch wenn kein richtiger Kleinfluß, eigentlich die einzig brauchbare Alternative, allerdings auch ziehmlich leer und überlaufen.
Und überlaufen mag mein Coco garnicht.. .
Alles nicht so schön am schönen Niederrhein....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne, aber die nächste halbwegs gute Möglichkeit wäre beim Thomas. und das sind auch 80km eine Strecke.
> Und beim Thomas komme ich ja vor lauter Gelaber nicht zum Angeln...
> Bleibt noch Käseland, aber Käseland hat zu.
> Die Erft ist leer und hat brutale Strömung.
> Die Ruhr ist, auch wenn kein richtiger Kleinfluß, eigentlich die einzig brauchbare Alternative, allerdings auch ziehmlich leer und überlaufen.
> Und überlaufen mag mein Coco garnicht.. .
> Alles nicht so schön am schönen Niederrhein....


Ich hatte ich nur über die Bezeichnung „Kleinflußlieblingsrute” gewundert, lieber rhinefisher .
Hoffentlich haben wir alle in absehbarer Zukunft wieder etwas mehr „Spielraum” bei der Gewässerwahl.

Ach ja, meine _„Kleinfischlieblingsrute”_ ist jetzt offiziell die ältere Drennan Bomb Rod.
Keine andere meiner Ruten (evtl. die für viele Gewässer zu kurze Tri-Cast Pond Wand) hat eine vergleichbare Aktion bei Fischen U25cm.
Die Acolyte Ultra 9ft ist dicht dran, andere Ruten wie die wunderbare Balzer Picker auch, aber die Drennan ist ganz klar die Nr. 1.

Ich werde nachmittags noch mal los, das Ziel ist Stand jetzt völligst unklar. Vermutlich lasse ich mich einfach von Jason  s peu a peu eintrudelnden Erfolgsmeldungen inspirieren...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werde nachmittags noch mal los, das Ziel ist Stand jetzt völligst unklar. Vermutlich lasse ich mich einfach von Jason  s peu a peu eintrudelnden Erfolgsmeldungen inspirieren...


Ein guter Plan. Ich schliesse mich an.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werde nachmittags noch mal los, das Ziel ist Stand jetzt völligst unklar. Vermutlich lasse ich mich einfach von @Jason s peu a peu eintrudelnden Erfolgsmeldungen inspirieren...


Meine Ruten werden so um 16 Uhr im Wasser liegen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Oh, dann bin ich wohl schon am Wasser. 
Vielleicht kann ich dann ja inspirierenden Fangmeldungen senden...


----------



## phirania

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Hallo Ükels, manche wissen vielleicht das ich neu und der Sohn von rustaweli bin . Ich bin heute das 1. mal mit meiner neuen und ganz eigenen Rute und Rolle angeln gegangen .Ich habe mich für den Hafen entschieden.
> Es war nicht das beste Wetter. Ich habe mit Brot im Kleinkörbchen und LB geangelt. Am Haken waren Flocken oder Maden .Plätze für Stühle waren nicht so super. Trotzdem war es gemütlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 371594
> 
> Beim 2. Auswerfen habe ich eine Grundel gefangen und mich sehr gefreut.
> Anhang anzeigen 371595
> 
> Irgendwann habe ich die 2. Grundel gefangen . Dann wollte ich meinen Köder kontrollieren und beim Einholen auf einmal Biss!! Ein starker Kampf .  Eine Forelle am Neckar!! Papa dachte es wäre ein Döbel oder eine Nase. Aber beim Springen erkannten wir irgendwann die Forelle. Wir freuten uns sehr und mein Vater sagte das es toll wäre, am Hafen, Fluss und nicht am See oder Forellenteich.
> Anhang anzeigen 371596
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371597
> 
> Papa sagte hier heißt es Rotpunktdöbel.
> Danach passierte nichts mehr und ich montierte mit Papa`s Hilfe auf Pose Um.
> Anhang anzeigen 371598
> 
> Es gab noch einen Biss, in Gestrüp, Hänger . Nur Haken verloren und Pose gerettet. Zum Glück 2 Punkte!
> Freue mich auf weitere Berichte.


Na denn mal dickes Petri zum Rotpunktdöbel
Weiter so zeige den Großen mal wie geangelt wird.


----------



## Schraetzer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die habe ich in 330cm und bin sehr angetan - schönes Teil mit moderater Aktion und meine neue Kleinflußlieblingsrute.. .
> Für die Kohle ein echter Schnapper...


Vielen Dank, rhinefisher und Professor Tinca, ich habe jewels eine in 335cm bestellt. Bin gespannt 
Schönen Sonntag an alle!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Futter ist angemacht Gerödel ist gepackt.
Wenn jetzt noch der Regen aufhört,   werden meine Frau und ich auch starten. Soll an einen kleinen Teich gehen.


----------



## Thomas.

aus 13Uhr wurde 3Uhr   Frau ein wenig sauer, kommt von der Arbeit und kein Essen fertig .
Zielfisch klappte nicht, 5 stramme Brassen gab es, 3 konnte ich im Wasser abhaken 1 Musste und einen wollte ich, der Größte (gekeschert) war ein wenig kleiner wie der letzte (2cm) die anderen waren ca. 55-60). Döbel waren leider keine zu sehen












	

		
			
		

		
	
 was ist das für einer?

PS, mein Teurer Käscher ist heute dabei Draufgegangen, jetzt habe ich nur noch 3 von den gute 5€ Teilen


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> was ist das für einer?


Ein Vierzehntropfiger Marienkäfer.
Die kommen wohl aus Asien und wurden zur Schädlingsbekämpfung in Massen eingeführt.

Ich habe bisher weder für die OCC, noch für die ÜC irgendetwas beigesteuert - vielleicht sollte ich mir mehr Mühe geben.
Aber immerhin habe ich die Ixus wiedergefunden - natürlich tiefentladen.
Gleich mal die OCC Kombo mitnehmen...
Fangt was Schönes..!


----------



## geomas

Habe eben erst begonnen: 2 alte Silstar-Picker jeweils mit Daiwa-HB-Rolle sollen es heute bringen.
Petri allen Ükeln!


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein Vierzehntropfiger Marienkäfer.
> Die kommen wohl aus Asien


das die Asiaten mit ihren Fetisch für Gold  auch noch Goldenemarienkäfer züchten müssen 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher weder für die OCC, noch für die ÜC irgendetwas beigesteuert - vielleicht sollte ich mir mehr Mühe geben.


die Brassen hier im Fluss sind nur noch für ein paar Tage da, dann verschwinden sie hier an der Stelle wieder bis nächstes Jahr, aber gleichzeitig mit dem abzug der Brassen kommen für ein paar Tage die Karpfen hier hoch und das zusammen mit den Brassen ist ein Traum Bild, ich werde jetzt jeden Tag nur zum gucken dort hin.
ich weiß auch schon wo die erst groß Hechte stehen, wie ich immer behaupte, Friedfisch Angler sind die besseren Raubfisch Angler


----------



## Jason

Schon ne Weile dran. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nebenbei am feedern und das gab es schon Fisch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Erster und bislang einziger Fisch hier ist ein Stammtisch-Wappentier. Hmmm. Und das Wetter ist etwas ungemütlicher als erhofft.


----------



## geomas

Güster und Plötz kamen hinzu, es läuft aber zäh an der Unterwarnow.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> aus 13Uhr wurde 3Uhr   Frau ein wenig sauer, kommt von der Arbeit und kein Essen fertig .
> 
> PS, mein Teurer Käscher ist heute dabei Draufgegangen, jetzt habe ich nur noch 3 von den gute 5€ Teilen


Also wenn ich zum angesagten Angeln weg einfach so bis weit über Mitternacht weg bleibe (meist eher zum quatschen ohne Ende zu finden), macht sich meine Frau auch Sorgen und denkt schon an Polizi ...

Gibt schon gut&günstig für 25-35€, da muss man wenigstens hin.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gibt schon gut&günstig für 25-35€, da muss man wenigstens hin.


Kerscher habe ich einige, die billig Dinger nehme ich gerne mit wenn ich den Platz öfter Wechsel und sollten sie mal hin oder vergessen werden ist es nicht schlimm.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zum angesagten Angeln weg einfach so bis weit über Mitternacht weg bleibe (meist eher zum quatschen ohne Ende zu finden), macht sich meine Frau auch Sorgen und denkt schon an Polizi ...


das Angeln war nicht mal so lange, ich musste noch Maden und Würmer haben, und konnte mich dann nicht entscheiden wo ich die her bekomme, links oder rechts


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> Kerscher habe ich einige, die billig Dinger nehme ich gerne mit wenn ich den Platz öfter Wechsel und sollten sie mal hin oder vergessen werden ist es nicht schlimm.
> 
> das Angeln war nicht mal so lange, ich musste noch Maden und Würmer haben, und konnte mich dann nicht entscheiden wo ich die her bekomme, links oder rechts
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371644


Und ich dachte das gibt es nur im Osten (A9)


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das gibt es nur im Osten (A9)


die Dinger werden hier Gebaut und vertrieben, hier stehen einige von denen, Geschenke, Grillfleisch, Konserven, Spielzeug (für Kinder), und noch einige andere.


----------



## Jason

Bisher gab es ne Hand voll Plötzen. Die OCC Combo liegt mit Wurm auf Grund. Und zwischendurch immer wieder Regen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zum Glück hab ich meinen Schirm dabei. So läßt es sich aushalten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Bisher gab es ne Hand voll Plötzen. Die OCC Combo liegt mit Wurm auf Grund. Und zwischendurch immer wieder Regen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371646
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich meinen Schirm dabei. So läßt es sich aushalten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Respekt Jason kalt und nass, für mich ist das nix mehr, habe immer angst das meine Rollen nass werden   ich wünsch dir eine dicke Schleie


----------



## rhinefisher

So, wir sind auch wieder zurück.

War super!
Auto verreckt.
Hund abgehauen.
Fotos mit der Ixus alle unscharf.
Null Zupfer.
In der Kurve der Autobahnauffart bei gut 90 von einem Irren auf dem Standstreifen überholt worden.
Vielleicht einen wahnsinnig teuren goldenen Kugelschreiber verloren.

War aber trotz Allem wie immer schön....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, wir sind auch wieder zurück.
> 
> War super!
> Auto verreckt.
> Hund abgehauen.
> Fotos mit der Ixus alle unscharf.
> Null Zupfer.
> In der Kurve der Autobahnauffart bei gut 90 von einem Irren auf dem Standstreifen überholt worden.
> Vielleicht einen wahnsinnig teuren goldenen Kugelschreiber verloren.
> 
> War aber trotz Allem wie immer schön....




Wow. 
Du bist ja ein echter Glückpilz.
Hast du mal dran gedacht Lotto zu spielen?


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Plötz, Jason ! 

Ich hatte Dauer-Nieselregen, der dann und wann auch etwas kräftiger ausfiel. Immerhin hat es gar nicht gut gebissen ;-)
Naja, neben dem Ukelei als Start-Fisch gab es ne Güster, einen Plötz und noch ne Güster, verteilt auf 3einhalb Stunden.
Die Stelle hatte mir letztes Jahr gut Fisch gebracht, 2021 läufts dort bislang eher zäh.
Vermutlich hab ich morgen wieder etwas Zeit zum „Pietschen” und das Wetter soll wärmer und trocken werden. 
Mal sehen,...


----------



## kuttenkarl

das war heute nix, 
ab Mittag Regen, da hatte meine Frau keine Lust drauf. Also ist das Angeln auf morgen verschoben.

Allen die los waren und was gefangen haben ein dickes Petri Heil.
Allen die das französische Lied singen, freut euch das ihr draußen ward.


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher weder für die OCC, noch für die ÜC irgendetwas beigesteuert - vielleicht sollte ich mir mehr Mühe geben.


Da bist du nicht der einzige. Auf meiner OCC Combo hatte ich nicht einen Biss. Aber ich war heute ja das erste mal, nach Beginn der OCC am Wasser. Da die Hechte an den Teichen stark vertreten sind, dachte ich mir....., jetzt schnappst du dir erstmal einen Hecht und danach baust du um für Karpfen. Pustekuchen. Am Wasser angekommen, hab ich ein Stahlvorfach vor der 25er Mono geknüpft und mit ganz zarten Würfen Gummifische durchs Wasser gezogen.
Nach 20 Minuten hab ich es aufgegeben und umgebaut.


Thomas. schrieb:


> Respekt @Jason kalt und nass, für mich ist das nix mehr, habe immer angst das meine Rollen nass werden  ich wünsch dir eine dicke Schleie


An einer schönen Schleie hab ich auch gedacht. Aber auch das war ein Satz mit X. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Überraschung in diesem Jahr. 
Wie gesagt, an der OCC Rute lief nichts. Nebenher hab ich gefeedert. Die einzige Feederrute die ich habe, Kochtopf hat sie mir geschenkt, danke nochmal, bestückte ich mit einem 
Anti Tangle Boom in 25cm und an ihm ein mittleres Körbchen von Preston 30g, 1,1oz. 









Dann wurde der Regen immer heftiger und ich packte um ca. 19:00Uhr die Feederrute zusammen. Mit der Cane versuchte ich noch mal mein Glück, einen Hecht zu überlisten. 
Nochmal für 20 Minuten Köder durchs Wasser gezogen, aber wie gesagt, ganz sachte. Zumindest das auswerfen. Ich möchte die Rute nicht überstrapazieren. 
Da der Regen in Strömen dann runter kam, hab ich eingepackt und bin nass wie ein Pudel Heim gefahren. Schön war es dennoch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein echter Glückpilz.



Unbedingt - der Kuli lag im Auto...

Trotzdem.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Kerscher habe ich einige, die billig Dinger nehme ich gerne mit wenn ich den Platz öfter Wechsel und sollten sie mal hin oder vergessen werden ist es nicht schlimm.
> 
> das Angeln war nicht mal so lange, ich musste noch Maden und Würmer haben, und konnte mich dann nicht entscheiden wo ich die her bekomme, links oder rechts
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371644



Ist der hauptsächlich Tackle- oder Dildodealer...??


----------



## Jason

Oh, da hab ich was übersehen. Ein herzliches Petri Heil an Thomas. und geomas 
Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe, bitte ich dies zu verzeihen. Kommt gut in die neue Woche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist der hauptsächlich Tackle- oder Dildodealer...??


Fachhandel für „Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt” links und rechts.
Links gibts neben Würmern vielleicht die Filmchen mit Heinz und Horst und rechts, naja, die Videos mit Chantalle und Monique oder so...
So, das wars mit schweinischen Beiträgen für diese Woche.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Pepe56 

Da hast du deinem Vater mal so richtig das Angeln gezeigt, ein dickes Petri. 

rustaweli 
Was war los mit der Flocke, falsche Semmel erwischt ?
Bleib einfach dran, wenns mal läuft dann läufts. 
Einen kleinen Tipp hätte ich noch für euch beiden, versucht es mal dort wo bei euch die Enten gefüttert werden da ists meistens leichter mit der Semmel was zu fangen.

Ich war nur gestern am Wasser für knappe 3,5h und auf Semmel gab es die meisten Bisse. Komischerweise wurde der Mais an der anderen Rute nur 3x angefasst wobei einmal die Pose abging. Die Semmel hatte gestern widermal die Nase vorne.


----------



## phirania

Thomas. schrieb:


> aus 13Uhr wurde 3Uhr   Frau ein wenig sauer, kommt von der Arbeit und kein Essen fertig .
> Zielfisch klappte nicht, 5 stramme Brassen gab es, 3 konnte ich im Wasser abhaken 1 Musste und einen wollte ich, der Größte (gekeschert) war ein wenig kleiner wie der letzte (2cm) die anderen waren ca. 55-60). Döbel waren leider keine zu sehen
> Anhang anzeigen 371636
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371635
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was ist das für einer?
> 
> PS, mein Teurer Käscher ist heute dabei Draufgegangen, jetzt habe ich nur noch 3 von den gute 5€ Teilen


Dickes Petri
Der Glückkäfer hat es gebracht.


----------



## Finke20

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> versucht es mal dort wo bei euch die Enten gefüttert werden da ists meistens leichter mit der Semmel was zu fangen.



Aber ihr wisst schon das Enten nicht zu den Fischen gehören .


----------



## Minimax

Petri Thomas. herrliche Brassen, besonders der untere, mit seinen dunklen Schuppen und dem Hochzeitsschmuck, und Jason und geomas die dem wechselhaften Aprilwetter getrotzt haben, und dennoch FIsche überlisten konnten- Respekt auch an "Crisis" rhinefisher, ich bin sicher, bald wirst auch Du
wieder vom Glücl begünstigt werden- und bestimmt findest Du die Ixus bald wieder. Wenn alle Stricke reissen, hätte ich ich noch eine grauenvolle kleine Billigdigitalknipse, die ich Dir als leihweisen Notbehelf gerne zuschicken kann, wenn Du magst.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Thomas. herrliche Brassen, besonders der untere, mit seinen dunklen Schuppen und dem Hochzeitsschmuck, und Jason und geomas die dem wechselhaften Aprilwetter getrotzt haben, und dennoch FIsche überlisten konnten- Respekt auch an "Crisis" rhinefisher, ich bin sicher, bald wirst auch Du
> wieder vom Glücl begünstigt werden- und bestimmt findest Du die Ixus bald wieder. Wenn alle Stricke reissen, hätte ich ich noch eine grauenvolle kleine Billigdigitalknipse, die ich Dir als leihweisen Notbehelf gerne zuschicken kann, wenn Du magst.


besten dank,
nach dem es bis gerade geregnet hat und jetzt die Sonne scheint werde ich obwohl ich nicht viel Lust habe es jetzt gleich noch mal mit der OCC auf Döbel versuchen, rhinefisher du bist jeder zeit hier Herzlich Willkommen, ich verspreche dir auch mindestens 30m abstand zu halten um dir nicht auf dem Sack zu gehen


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
auch ich bin gestern ans Wasser gebraust, mit einem ähnlichen Hintergedanken wie Jason hinsichtlich eines gewissen Cyprinidens mit roten Augen und grünem Schuppenkleid, und natürlich hat auch dieser Plan nicht funktioniert, aber glücklicherweise wurde ich von Regen und Böen verschont. Mehr noch, Angelkumpel ist spontan mitgekommen, und so wars ein vergnüglicher, schöner Angelnachmittag bei gutem Wetter und milden Temperaturen, zwar ohne Zielfisch, aber dennoch kleineren Trostpreisen und nettem Schwatz.





Der Plan sah vor, an einer seeähnlichen Kanalsackgasse ein Bett aus Loosefeed (Büchsenmais und Maden, Pellets im Auto vergessen) anzulegen, und darauf den Hakenköder am leichtem Ledger mit kurzem Seitenarm zu präsentieren, Variationen von Maden, Caster, Mais, Dendro. ANgelkumpel setzte auf Pose.
Hier ein perspektivisch gewagter Schnappschuss einer Minifeder





Der gewisse grüne Fisch liess sich nicht blicken, aber es gab einige andere FIschlein immer mal wieder, aber so richtig ins Biss-auf-Biss fangen sind wir nicht gekommen. Ich könnte die eine oder andere Plötze, Rotfeder und Kleinbrasse landen (Vereinzelte Fänge von Schwarmfischen sind immer ein Zeichen dafür, das die FUtterstrategie nicht geklappt hat aber was solls) und Angelkumpel als echter Raubfischprofi konnte drei Barschlarven zum Anbiss überreden.
Kurzzeitig fiel ein Schatten auf unsere Freundschaft, als er einen Kaulbarsch fing- eben jenen Fisch, der für mich hinsichtlich des Ükel-Cups und der OCC unendlich wertvoll gewesen wäre. Aber nach einer Weile war ich wieder freundlich und nett dem Angelkumpel gegenüber gestimmt (Und wohin auch mit der Leiche?)
Es gab auch nette Plötz




... und meine ersten, Kleinstbrassen dieses Jahr. Das Bild sollte eigentlich für die OCC sein, aber der Fisch ist leider nicht gut genug identifizierbar. Macht nix, nächstes Mal:





Es war eine herrlich entspannte, ganz unverhoffte Pietscherei-
Zielfischhatz ist das größte, aber man muss dann auch mal Ruhe und Frieden mitnehmen, wo man sie findet.
Wir haben dann rechtzeitig vorm Regen zusammengepackt. Ich denke ich werde dem Gewässer doch nochmal den einen oder anderen Besuch abstatten, vielleicht gibts ja noch eine schöne Überraschung. Und wenn nicht, denke ich, kann man dort mit vernünftigem Groundbait doch einen schönen Korb Brassen und Plötzen fangen.

Jo, so war der milde Sonntag,
herzlich,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht, Mini.  
Petri Heil zum gelungenen Angelausflug.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> du bist jeder zeit hier Herzlich Willkommen, ich verspreche dir auch mindestens 30m abstand zu halten um dir nicht auf dem Sack zu gehen



Du gehst mir doch nicht auf den Sack....
Ich WILL ja plappern...
Denkst Du etwa ich fahre für nen Fisch soweit..??


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> und bestimmt findest Du die Ixus bald wieder. Wenn alle Stricke reissen, hätte ich ich noch eine grauenvolle kleine Billigdigitalknipse, die ich Dir als leihweisen Notbehelf gerne zuschicken kann, wenn Du magst.



Danke, das ist sehr nett von dir, aber ich habe die Ixus schon gefunden - ich muss bloß noch lernen wie man scharfe Bilder macht...
Und hey - ich bin geradezu getränkt im Glück - niemand ist glücklicher als ich...
Habe ich doch gestern meine geliebte Sumo Mini Spin für die OCC mitgenommen und bin NICHT draufgetrampelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht toll aus dort.  
Da muss es doch auch Fische geben....


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da muss es doch auch Fische geben....


Die gab es bis Ende der 90er tatsächlich.
Seitdem aber nur noch sehr vereinzelt...


----------



## Tobias85

Nachdem Slappy letztes Jahr so seine Probleme mit seinem Teich hatte, zieht er den Ükel jetzt zumindest in Sachen Schleie ab. Schade, dass es bei euch nicht geklappt hat Minimax und Jason. Vielleicht widme ich mich Anfang nächster Woche auch mal dem Doktorfisch. Thomas. tolle Fische, wären wir nicht im Ükel wäre ich jetzt neidisch.  Petri euch und auch allen anderen Fängern


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Minimax  und danke für den schön illustrierten Bericht vom Stillwasser.

Super, daß der gute Kuli doch nicht verlustig gegangen ist, lieber rhinefisher . Und mit der IXUS einfach üben, üben, üben.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich saß von späten Vormittag bis frühen Nachmittag in der Sonne und hab ganz gut gefangen.
Gleiches Gerät wie gestern, aber eine andere Stelle (100m flußaufwärts). Auf Mais und Breadpunch biß es gut, auf zeimlich trockene Sandwichtoastrinde (auftreibend oder langsam sinkend) nochmal besser. Leider löst sich das Zeugs dann sehr schnell vom Haken. Neben 2 oder 3 Güstern gab es etliche Plötz.
Eine Rute hatte ich mit Experimentalködern ausgelegt. Auf stark nach Ananas riechende gelbe Dumbells gab es einen Biß, der Fisch hing aber leider nicht.
Zum Schluß biß der Fisch des Tages, ein 32er Plötz, auf ein stark auftreibendes Knoblauch-Pellet. Das hatte ich mittels Bleischrot verankert und es schwebte/schwobte/schwub etwa 8cm über dem Grund.





Die Silstar Tradition Quiver ist ne schöne Rute, von der Aktion her nicht herausragend, aber sehr gut brauchbar.
Die Rolle (1657er Daiwa) macht sich ganz gut, mit dem Bügelmechanismus kann ich leben.


----------



## rustaweli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Pepe56
> 
> Da hast du deinem Vater mal so richtig das Angeln gezeigt, ein dickes Petri.
> 
> rustaweli
> Was war los mit der Flocke, falsche Semmel erwischt ?
> Bleib einfach dran, wenns mal läuft dann läufts.
> Einen kleinen Tipp hätte ich noch für euch beiden, versucht es mal dort wo bei euch die Enten gefüttert werden da ists meistens leichter mit der Semmel was zu fangen.
> 
> Ich war nur gestern am Wasser für knappe 3,5h und auf Semmel gab es die meisten Bisse. Komischerweise wurde der Mais an der anderen Rute nur 3x angefasst wobei einmal die Pose abging. Die Semmel hatte gestern widermal die Nase vorne.


Petri erst einmal an der Stelle zu Deinen tollen Ergebnissen! 
Ja, das Flockenthema. So richtig kann ich es garnicht erklären. Zu meiner Schande kamen die Semmeln eigentlich nicht zum Einsatz. War irgendwie so ein Selbstläufer. Maden, Grundeln, immer Zuppeln am LB Körbchen. Breadpunch aus Toast - sehr schlechter Halt. Normale Flocke dran, top, aber kein Biss. Wieder Maden, Forelle. Pose... Pepe hatte auch sehr kleine Haken im Einsatz, einer bog bei der Forelle gar ganz leicht auf. Für Semmelflocke hätte ich andere Haken binden müssen, irgendwie verlief das im Eifer, Freude und Posenrettung. Aber wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann kommen Semmeln bei Pepe am WE auf Schleie/Brasse/Kärpflein oder größere Rotaugen zum Einsatz. Mit Teig nach meinem guten Paul. 
Irgendwie bin ich voll angesteckt vom Lehren und Zuschauen. Fehlt nicht mehr viel und ich gehe ab wie die schlimmen Fußballdaddys am Spielrand der F-Jugend.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ich saß von späten Vormittag bis frühen Nachmittag in der Sonne und hab ganz gut gefangen.
> Gleiches Gerät wie gestern, aber eine andere Stelle (100m flußaufwärts). Auf Mais und Breadpunch biß es gut, auf zeimlich trockene Sandwichtoastrinde (auftreibend oder langsam sinkend) nochmal besser. Leider löst sich das Zeugs dann sehr schnell vom Haken. Neben 2 oder 3 Güstern gab es etliche Plötz.
> Eine Rute hatte ich mit Experimentalködern ausgelegt. Auf stark nach Ananas riechende gelbe Dumbells gab es einen Biß, der Fisch hing aber leider nicht.
> Zum Schluß biß der Fisch des Tages, ein 32er Plötz, auf ein stark auftreibendes Knoblauch-Pellet. Das hatte ich mittels Bleischrot verankert und es schwebte/schwobte/schwub etwa 8cm über dem Grund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Silstar Tradition Quiver ist ne schöne Rute, von der Aktion her nicht herausragend, aber sehr gut brauchbar.
> Die Rolle (1657er Daiwa) macht sich ganz gut, mit dem Bügelmechanismus kann ich leben.


Dickes Petri und danke für den bebilderten Bericht! So langsam werden solch Riesen bei Dir zur Standartgröße, fehlt nicht mehr viel und es kommt die Plötz des Lebens!


----------



## rustaweli

Man kommt nicht hinterher... 
Da rieselten ja wieder fantastische Fänge und Berichte herein. Schee ist's am Stammtisch! 
Ganz herzliche Petris natürlich auch an Thomas. , Jason und Minimax !


----------



## Slappy

Herzlichstes Petri an die Fänger   
Hier ist es wieder mal sehr ungemütlich. Da bin ich froh das ich nicht vor die Tür muss.


----------



## Pepe56

rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich voll angesteckt vom Lehren und Zuschauen. Fehlt nicht mehr viel und ich gehe ab wie die schlimmen Fußballdaddys am Spielrand der F-Jugend.


Das kenne ich doch irgendwo her . War doch mein  Trainer der schrie : Du sollst auf den Trainer und nicht auf deinen Vater hören !


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Minimax  und geomas

hier sah es leider übel aus, die Käseländer haben wohl ihre Stau auf gemacht, musste dann erst mal Alam beim Gewässerwart machen, von Gestern bis heute ca 80-100cm Wasser einfach weg 

die Insel war gestern noch nicht da.






mit Gummistiefel hätte ich rüber laufen können





allein in der Zeit wo ich dort war ist das Wasser um 30cm zurückgegangen





und die Geier warten schon





einen habe ich aber gefangen, weiß nur nicht was? ist aber Fisch  der sah so aus, ich war das nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich doch irgendwo her . War doch mein  Trainer der schrie : Du sollst auf den Trainer und nicht auf deinen Vater hören !


Peeeppeee, komm bitte mal rüber, wir müssen reden!   
Man wird ja älter, ruhiger und weiser!

Aber der Trainer hatte wirklich null Ahnung...


----------



## Professor Tinca

N'abend Freunde. Ich war heute mal wieder am Flüsschen. Leider vermieste der kalte und starke Nordwind mir das Angeln etwas.
Ich saß mit dicker Winterjacke am 6 Grad kalten Wasser. Was ist das nur für ein scheixx April?
Ein paar Plötzen und mittlere Döbel gab's trotzdem. Und ein 53er war auch noch dabei.


----------



## geomas

Na das sieht doch aber super aus bei Dir, lieber Professor Tinca  ! 
Petri zu den Fängen, die Färbung der Döbel ist schon mächtig prächtig.
Hier war es am Abend auch viel kälter als mittags, der Wind unfreundlich.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend nach der Arbeit noch mal kurz angeln. Und habe Löcher ins Brot gemacht.
Aber es wurde geledgert, die Posenrute hatte ich schon ins Auge gefaßt, aber für die wäre es wohl zu windig gewesen heute Abend.

Es hat super gebissen, auch wenn ich ein paar Meter von meiner Lieblingsstelle entfernt war. Biß auf Biß. Bis auf 2 Güstern alles Plötz bis etwa 25cm.
Als Gerät diente das OCC-Ensemble (Silstar Picker 2,90m und ältere Daiwa-HB-Rolle). Am Business-End wurde heute Abend ein 8er Gama Fine Feeder gefischt, weil ich größere Breadpunches als Köder nutzen wollte. Das hat offensichtlich gut geklappt.





Von der Handhabung her bevorzuge ich die „Punches” mit „Ausdrücker” wie der abgebildete von Ringers (unten, Guru und Preston haben ähnliche Modelle mit Metall am Start). Der obere „Teigstecher” ist von den FoPu-Fritzen. Damit lassen sich auch 15mm-Scheibchen ausstechen. Es ist mit diesen und ähnlichen Modellen etwas fummelig, den ausgestanzten Köder aus dem „Röhrchen” zu bekommen.

Tja, also momentan hab ich richtig Bock auf ne Runde mit der Stippe, aber morgen steht erst mal ordentlich Arbeit an. 
Vielleicht kann ich ne kurze Session einschieben.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ein 53er war auch noch dabei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371790


Hohoho.. watt ein Kaventsmann! Petri! Für mich ein absoluter Traumfisch, und schaut mal nicht nur das wohlbekannte herrliche Flossenrot der Proflanddöbel, aber auch die riesige kräftige Schwanzflosse.Und wie gut er im Futter steht, ein makelloser FIsch.

Und ein herzliches Petri auch dem lieben geomas , freut mich sehr das Du deinen angestammten Platz als Top-(Schein)Predator der unteren Warnow wieder frohen Mutes eingenommen hast. Und ich freue mich sehr für Dich, das Du photographisch deine expressionistische, etwas düstere Schwarzweissphase zugunsten eines fröhlichen Surrealismus gemildert hast- "GIttertoast vor Riesenpose" ist ein wunderbares Bild!


geomas schrieb:


>


----------



## Minimax

#Okuma Dyna Drag Freiläufer

Liebe Jungs,
nachdem rustaweli am Samstag den Mikro-Freiläufer Okuma Dyna Drag 1000 den er für die Combo von Pepe56 angeschafft hat im OCC Thread vorgestellt hat (#1737) , hat gleich mein Riecherchen gejuckt und ich habe gleich mal zugeschlagen. Heute kam ein Paket mit einem Pärchen der winzigen Rollen, und ich muss sagen, ich bin schon beim Kurbeln, begrabbeln und Bremsen testen ein bisschen begeistert.
Alles an ihr hat das vertrauenderweckende, verbindliche Okuma-Longbow (alte Serie) Feeling. kein Wackeln, kein Rasseln, null Backplay, die Bremse ist real fein einstellbar und läuft gut an. Der Freilauf ist in minimal Stellung schön freigängig. Ich betone diese erwartbaren Selbstverständlichkeiten deshalb, weil die Rolle wirklich winzig und leicht ist- dennoch wirkt sie sehr kompakt, wertig und belastbar wie ne grosse. Fuss und Rotor sind kaum biegsam und wiederstehen kräftigem Testkneten. Das ist kein Unboxing-Enthusiasmus, z.B. fand ich die Tica Kampfbremsrolle von neulich was Bremseinstelleung, Wertigkeit und Stabilität betrifft wirklich underwhelming. DIe Dyna Drag hingegen braucht sich in diesen Punkten nicht hinter meinen 3500er Emcast Lts verstecken (Könnte sie aber, die ohnehin schon kleine LT wirkt im im Größenvergleich wie ein Sternenzerstörer). 
Drei Punkte gebe ich zu bedenken: Der Bügelumschlag ist okumamässig ziemlich tight; Fingerbremse ist nicht einfach wegen der kleinen Spule und dem langen Fuss, der Freilauf ist trotz langem Gang real nur leicht verstellbar.

Ich werd mir 16er GTM aufspulen, und dann wird die Dynadrag meine Legalis LT2000 an der Darent Valley 8ft Depicalist ersetzen, sie ist wie gemacht für die leichte Grundrute- Das zweite Exemplar kommt mit 18er an meine abscheulich anzusehende, aber ansonsten gute Dropshotrute, Eine im Zulauf befindliche dritte Dynadrag wandert in den Bereitschaftspool, da kommt dünnes, unauffälliges Geflecht drauf.

Pepe56 Da hat dein Papa eine wirklich schöne Rolle für Dich angeschafft, ich bin sicher Du wirst lange Zeit viel Freude daran haben, und bist für sehr viele Angelsituationen gerüstet. Ich würde ihm empfehlen, sich ebenfalls eine für sich selbst anzuschaffen- und danke ihm ganz herzlich dafür, auf diesen vermutlich kleinsten Freiläufer afmerksam gemacht zu haben.

hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers..
Gerade habe ich 2 Stunden damit zugebracht die in der letzten Saison verdreckten Messer zu reinigen (zG habe ich nen guten Dampfreiniger..) und neu zu oelen.
Machmal hege ich ernste Zweifel, ob sich der ganze Aufwand für die drei Fische im Jahr wirklich lohnt...
Vielleicht sollte ich auf das anspruchloseste aller Outdoorhobbys umsatteln und Ornithologe werden.
Überlegt doch mal wie entspannt das ist; man muß nix können, nix wissen und nix tun... .
Man investiert einmalig 15k für ein Fernglas, ein Spektiv und ne gute Kamera.
Dann ist man gut ausgerüstet und der ganze Kram passt in EINE Tasche...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine im Zulauf befindliche dritte Dynadrag wandert in den Bereitschaftspool, da kommt dünnes, unauffälliges Geflecht drauf.



Der Trend zur Drittrolle ist ja schwer im kommen...
Wieso habe ich bei dir oft das Gefühl dass Du im Jahr mehr Rollen kaufst als ich im Jahrzehnt - das ist ja schon soviel an Rollen, wie im Rostocker Rutenwald an Ruten stehen.
Na ja - wohl nur fast soviele....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich bei dir oft das Gefühl dass Du im Jahr mehr Rollen kaufst als ich im Jahrzehnt -


Das liegt daran, das ich mehr Rollen im Jahr kaufe als Du im Jahrzehnt. Aber gegen "Komplette Serie" Nordlichtangler bin ich noch ein kleiner Krauter. Bei der kleinen Okuma sind die Gründe vielfältig: 1. Passt sie genau in mein Beuteschema 2. Hat sie für mich wichtige Alleinstellungsmerkmale 3. Bei der Onlinesuche fiel mir auf, das sie häufig vergriffen oder knappen Bestand aufweist. 
*Merke: lieber Verprassen als Verpassen!*
BTW: Bitte geh nicht zu den Ornithologen, sondern bleibe bei uns. Und die Ornis sind bestimmt genauso wie wir vom Tackleaffen besessen, es ist eine nat+rliche Eigenschaft männlich geprägter Hobbies *GLG*: *G*uys* L*ove *G*ear.
all: Wollen wir nicht mal zusammenschmeissen, und unserem rhinefisher mal einen schönen, neutralen Tackle-Foto-Hintergrund spendieren, damit er nicht immer diese psychedelische blaue Seestern-Fleecedecke benutzen muss?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Merke: lieber Verprassen als Verpassen!



Eine alte Bauernregel sagt dazu auch:
_Lieber 'ne Rolle im Schrank als Geld auf der Bank!_


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine alte Bauernregel sagt dazu auch:
> _Lieber 'ne Rolle im Schrank als Geld auf der Bank!_


Weise Worte Du sprichst, weise Worte.
Und heisst es nicht auch:
"Nein Schatz, das sind nicht meine, die bewahre ich alle für nen Freund auf;"


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nein.
Es heißt "Stapelt sich das Tackle auch bis zur Decke ran, geht das die Ehefrau noch lang nichts an."

Frag mal Nordlichtangler .....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Es heißt "Stapeln sich das Tackle auch bis zur Decke ran, geht das die Ehefrau noch lang nichts an."
> 
> Frag mal Nordlichtangler .....



Soweit ich weiss, hat er seine Rollensammlung zuhause ausgelagert und einen alten ICMB-Silo dafür angemietet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

War sein Flugzeug Hangar denn inzwischen schon voll?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn ich denn sowas nur mal hätte 



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a7/Airbus_Hangar.JPG/800px-Airbus_Hangar.JPG
		


Könnte wohl reichen für eine nette Angelgeräte-Ausstellung bzw. Aufstellung - notfalls mit Hochregalen


----------



## Hecht100+

Da wäre das doch besser, vor allem kann man dann auch Probewuerfe in kontrollierter Umgebung machen. 









						Luftschiffhalle – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da wäre das doch besser, vor allem kann man dann auch Probewuerfe in kontrollierter Umgebung machen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luftschiffhalle – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.m.wikipedia.org


Da würde ich mir aber auch gleich meinen eigenen Angelteich anlegen


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> und unserem @rhinefisher mal einen schönen, neutralen Tackle-Foto-Hintergrund spendieren, damit er nicht immer diese psychedelische blaue Seestern-Fleecedecke benutzen muss?


Also erstens ist das kein Fleece, sondern feinste Ägyptische Baumwolle, und zweitens, da zitiere ich mal ganz frech den Linus; "Eine Bewegung in Richtung Decke und es gibt 20 Schläge auf die Nase... ."
Das ist mein allergrößtes Handtuch und uns verbindet eine unverbrüchliche Liebe...

PS: Wie kann man nur, wenn man wie Du den Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy gelesen hat, einen Mann von seinem Handtuch trennen wollen...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also erstens ist das kein Fleece, sondern feinste Ägyptische Baumwolle, und zweitens, da zitiere ich mal ganz frech den Linus; "Eine Bewegung in Richtung Decke und es gibt 20 Schläge auf die Nase... ."
> Das ist mein allergrößtes Handtuch und uns verbindet eine unverbrüchliche Liebe...


Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## geomas

Danke fürs Teilen Deiner Eindrücke von der Okuma Dyna Drag, Minimax , das weckt sogleich Kaufgelüste (wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr diesbezüglich kürzer treten). Da ist das Team Pepe56 + rustaweli ja ganz weit vorne. Hoffentlich kann Pepe das Röllchen in Kürze von allerlei Species austesten lassen.

#taschenmesser
Schönes schweizer Durcheinander bei Dir, lieber rhinefisher . 
Die im Victorinox-Modell Angler (und anderen) verbaute kleine Zange ist übrigens überraschend gut gefertigt und ne echte Hilfe am Wasser.


Heute wurde es nix bei mir mit der Angelei, aber in den kommenden Tagen ist sicher der eine oder andere kurze Ansitz drin. 
Wann es mal zu den Döbeln oder richtig aufs Land geht ist aber noch offen.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist kein Unboxing-Enthusiasmus, z.B. fand ich die Tica Kampfbremsrolle von neulich was Bremseinstelleung, Wertigkeit und Stabilität betrifft wirklich underwhelming.


sowas lese ich ja sehr gerne, vor allem weil ich mir vorgestern eine bestellt habe  , hätte doch die Okuma zu erst nehmen sollen.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Professor Tinca und danke! 
Team, das gefällt mir geomas . So hab ich noch einen Zug zum Aufspringen beim Scheitern. Das Wetter wird besser, denke da könnten ein paar Möglichkeiten für weitere Fische kommen. Hoffentlich finden wir langsam auch Rotaugen. Schon komisch bisher. 
Minimax 
Wirklich besten Dank für die super Einschätzung und Bestätigung der Rollenauswahl. Werde mir wohl wirklich noch eine ordern. Sofern der Markt nach der Werbung hier noch eine für mich übrig läßt. Glückwunsch zu der Anschaffung und wünsche Dir ein baldiges Testen mit positiven Fazit im Drill!


----------



## Thomas.

so dann, ich habe heute das letzte mal (sehr wahrscheinlich) die OCC mit zu meinem Döbel Fluss genommen, erste Stelle 2 Stunden 1 Biss den ich leider nicht landen konnte, und ab zur nächsten Stelle, 15 min später mein bis jetzt für dieses Jahr größten.







habe dann auch sofort eingepackt und ab nach Hause wo der Postbote auch schon ein paar Teile gebracht hat auf die ich wartete



	

		
			
		

		
	
 die von Stroft haben wohl mit bekommen das mir letztens ein Knoten aufgegangen ist 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und eine Alte Shimano, wo ich hauptsächlich an den Spulen interessiert war.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum Dickdöbel.
Wie lang war der? 60?


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Dank
nicht mal annähernd, nur 57


----------



## Professor Tinca

Stell ihn bitte auch noch im Friedfischfangtrööt ein. 
Wenn der gut läuft bekommen wir da vielleicht auch mal einen Sponsor und monatlich Gewinne (wie im Raubfischfangtrööt).


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stell ihn bitte auch noch im Friedfischfangtrööt ein.
> Wenn der gut läuft bekommen wir da vielleicht auch mal einen Sponsor und monatlich Gewinne (wie im Raubfischfangtrööt).


Preise hin oder her, vielleicht supporten wir langfristig damit das Friedfischen und von den Marken auch Zugang zu UK Produkten. Vielleicht sogar noch Namen in der nächsten Generation wie auf der Insel, oder hier im Raubbereich. Fangthreat, OCC und vor allem der Ükel könnten da Grundsteine für die nächste Generation legen. Klar macht Barscheln in der Breite extrem Spaß, aber Dinge wie Rotaugenpirsch, Coarse, Specimen, stehen dem in nichts nach. Ein 35er Plötz ist für mich mittlerweile mehr wert wie ein 49er Barsch. Oder getrottete Döbel, gezielt überlistete Schleien, Kanalangeln... Mußte ich aber auch erst lernen und kapieren. Vor allem noch auf das mittlerweile überlaufene Holland oder Rheindelta bezogen. Von der Belastung wegen etlichen Gummis oder Plastik für solch einen Perch fange ich erst garnicht an. Zumal ich Entschleunigung in der heutigen Hektik für nicht unerheblich halte. Die Rückbesinnung auf das Wesentliche, auf Stil, Werte, Benehmen, Innehalten. Schauen wir doch auf die aktuell stattfindende Major League, Bassmasters... Die Bassboote, Tackle, Kleidung, alles soweit weg vom Angeln. Aber auch die pinken Trikots mit Kiepen und Stippen für tausende von Euros, oder lasterweise mit High Ende zum Karpfen Angeln!
Irgendwann ist hier ne Lücke in der Evolution und Aufholung zu unseren Nachbarn von unseren Großvätern zur kommenden Generation entstanden. Die gehört aufgeholt und geschlossen.
Solche Trööts pflügen die Erde und legen den Samen - vielleicht! Versuche sind es wert!
Wäre schön wenn wir uns hier irgendwann der Insel, oder Italien im Bolo/Fly/Tenkara nähern.
Ich hole zu weit aus.

Ganz herzliches Petri Thomas. !


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> supporten wir langfristig damit das Friedfischen und von den Marken auch Zugang zu UK Produkten. Vielleicht sogar noch Namen in der nächsten Generation wie auf der Insel, oder hier im Raubbereich. Fangthreat, OCC und vor allem der Ükel könnten da Grundsteine für die nächste Generation





rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist hier ne Lücke in der Evolution und Aufholung zu unseren Nachbarn von unseren Großvätern zur kommenden Generation entstanden. Die gehört aufgeholt und geschlossen.
> Solche Trööts pflügen die Erde und legen den Samen - vielleicht! Versuche sind es wert!
> Wäre schön wenn wir uns hier irgendwann der Insel, oder Italien im Bolo/Fly/Tenkara nähern.



Wow - wir schreiben Geschichte...
Dabei habe ich aus tiefster Überzeugung dem Fortpflanzungstrieb erfolgreich wiederstanden.
Aber OK - wenn ich Teil des großen Ganzen werden kann, warum nicht...


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow - wir schreiben Geschichte...
> Dabei habe ich aus tiefster Überzeugung dem Fortpflanzungstrieb erfolgreich wiederstanden.
> Aber OK - wenn ich Teil des großen Ganzen werden kann, warum nicht...


Man muß groß denken, um kleine Schritte zu tun welche zum großen Ganzen führen!


----------



## Tokka

Es döbelt wieder. Und zwischendurch lassen sich die Güstern blicken. Eine grösseres Exemplar wollte auch mal an die Luft. Komischerweise habe ich heute sonst keine weitere Art gefangen - bislang. Vlt. haben wir das dem anstehenden Temperatursturz zu verdanken.


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Es döbelt wieder. Und zwischendurch lassen sich die Güstern blicken. Eine grösseres Exemplar wollte auch mal an die Luft. Komischerweise habe ich heute sonst keine weitere Art gefangen - bislang. Vlt. haben wir das dem anstehenden Temperatursturz zu verdanken.


Bei mir sind Güstern auch die "Hauptbegleiter" der Johnnies, auch im tiefen WInter.

Edit; Hoppla, sorry, herzliches Petri wünsch ich!


----------



## Tokka

Danke! Wir fischen auch beide um Berlin herum, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Slappy

Petri. 
Da gab's ja mal wieder tolle Fische hier. 
Mir ist die Tage aufgefallen das hier schon lange nichts mehr von @Mescalero kam. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri.
> Da gab's ja mal wieder tolle Fische hier.
> Mir ist die Tage aufgefallen das hier schon lange nichts mehr von @Mescalero kam. Weiß da jemand was?


Spurlos verschwunden. Nicht so schön. Ja, das ist mir und auch schon anderen aufgefallen. Man gönnt sich mal ne Auszeit, aber so lange???

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Heute, wie ich an den Teichen war, kam der Schäfer, der ja auch mein Nachbar ist und wir unterhielten uns ein wenig. Bei der Gelegenheit fragte ich ihn nochmal ganz genau: "Gibt es hier wirklich Schleien"? Er bestätigte mir es nochmal. Gefangen hat er sie aber nur an den mittleren Teich und sehr große Weißfische würde es da geben. Ich fragte ihn ob es vielleicht Brassen gewesen sein können, aber das konnte er mir nicht beantworten. "So gut kenne ich mich auch nicht aus". Das heißt für mich, ich werde mich von nun an auf den mittleren Teich konzentrieren. Ich bin guter Dinge. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
heute von 16 bis 19 Uhr 30 mit der Frau am Teich gewesen. Meine Frau hat ein kleines Rotauge und einen kleinen Barsch gefangen. Ich hatte einen Biß, den ich versemmelt habe.
Ab 19Uhr wurde es ungemütlich kalt und wir haben eingepackt.
Komme mit der OCC einfach nicht voran, tröste mich damit das noch viel Zeit ist.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Petri zum superstrammen Döbel, lieber Thomas. ! Deine OCC-Combo sieht echt schnieke aus.

Tokka - Petri zu Deinen Fängen. Wundervoll gefärbt sind die Dickköpfe bei Dir. Und die Güster hat ja nen richtigen „Stiernacken”.

Schade, daß das Wetter bei Euch nicht so prall ist, lieber kuttenkarl . Hoffentlich habt Ihr damit demnächst mehr Glück und auch mehr Fisch am Bande.

Den designierten Kleinstfisch-Spezialisten Mescalero vermisse ich auch. Offenbar hat er sich abgemeldet. Schade. Hoffentlich geht es ihm gut.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum superstrammen Döbel, lieber @Thomas.


besten Dank



geomas schrieb:


> Deine OCC-Combo sieht echt schnieke aus.


ja da muss ich dir recht geben , und genau da liegt das Problem, da ich sehr achtsam mit sowas umgehe taugt sie eigentlich nicht zur einer OCC Rute, ich mag das nicht eine gute Rute auf dem Boden zu legen oder damit durchs Gestrüpp zu robben (Salzwasser dürfte sie sich nur vom inneren meines Auto anschauen), eine gute" Rute ist nicht OCC tauglich.
Sollte es nächstes Jahr wider sowas geben (wo ich von ausgehe) werde ich mir dafür extra eine TeleSpinne (2,70-3,30m, wg. 20-50gr) besorgen, Gewinde Spitzenring und nee billige Freilauf drauf, fertig (die kann dann im Auto bleiben). 

wenn es klappt werde ich heute mal mit der OCC einen anderen Fluss besuchen obwohl die Temperaturen über Nacht um 4grad gesunken sind auf -1


----------



## rustaweli

Alte Zeiten


----------



## Slappy

Ehrenwerte Brüder. 

Ich habe mich spontan dazu entschieden eine kurze Runde am Hausweiher zu sitzen. 
Offensichtlich wurden mal wieder RBD besetzt. Denn es sprang ständig Fisch. Der erste Fisch konnte auch nach 1 Minuten gelandet werden. Natürlich ein RBD. Gebissen auf Feeder mit Chocofutter und 3 Maden am Haken und glücklicherweise an der OCC. Foto wird nachgereicht da ich die direkt versorgt habe.


----------



## Slappy

Und es geht weiter. 
Einer der typischen Brassen und ne Tinca


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön.  
Petri Heil!


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter.
> Einer der typischen Brassen und ne Tinca
> Anhang anzeigen 371951


wow, ich glaub ich weiß nicht wie ich ausflippen werde, wenn bei mir mal so eine schönheit im Kescher liegt


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Slappy , lass das mal mit dem zeigen von Schleien, Jason schiebt sonnst noch Scheilendeppri  
 war heute mal an dem anderen Fluss, letztes Jahr war ich 3x dort und dieses zum ersten mal, 2x Rotfeder (glaube ich).
jetzt werde ich noch mal zum Döbelfluss





	

		
			
		

		
	
 die wollte mich zum Vater machen.

der Postbote hat mir meinen lange ersehnten Rollen Traum gebracht  mehr geht nicht für mich. 3 Bremsen Kopf, Heck, Kampfbremse


----------



## Mikesch

Thomas. schrieb:


> ..., 2x Rotfeder (glaube ich).
> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 371955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die wollte mich zum Vater machen.


Auf dem Bild ist jedenfalls Eine zu sehen.


----------



## Slappy

So, Abschluss.
Auf Grund des herrlichen Wetters bin ich einfach länger geblieben.
Die Sonne war herrlich. Aber laut meiner Stirn auch sehr kräftig.
Insgesamt gab es 10 oder 11 junge Brassen, 3 RBD und 1 Tinca.
Somit ein recht erfolgreicher Tag. 











Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri @Slappy , lass das mal mit dem zeigen von Schleien, @Jason schiebt sonnst noch Scheilendeppri


Ach was, das glaub ich nicht. Das gleicht sich aus. Ich habe z. B. bis dato noch nie! einen Hecht gefangen.
Letztes Jahr musste ich mir alles von euch anschauen und konnte nur davon träumen auch mal so erfolgreich zu sein.
Im frühen Winter gab es ja nochmal ein Besatz mit Schleien, Karpfen und anderen Weißfischen. So wurde es vom Vorstand betitelt.

Jetzt muss ich die nächste Zeit die Teiche liegen lassen, da man jetzt erstmal ständig RBD fangen wird.
Also geht's immer mal an Bach oder an Main wenn ich mehr Zeit habe...


----------



## Made90

Ich war heute auch noch für 2 Stunden am Bach , eigentlich war ich auf Barben aus  aber leider tat sich an der Rute nicht viel. Aus der Not heraus hab ich mir einen kleinen Köfi gestippt um diese dann an der Pose anzubieten in der Hoffnung eine Forelle zu verhaften. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich Zweifel ob dies ein Fisch bringen würde aber nach gefühlten 10 Minuten ging die Pose auf wanderschaft. Im Kescher gelandet ist eine 60cm Bachforelle, ich traute meinen Augen kaum. So eine bullige Forelle habe ich noch nie in Natura gesehen


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin...
Heute habe ich mir halbwegs Mühe gegeben und alle 5 Minuten meinen Köder kontrolliert und versetzt.
Hat sich auch gelohnt, denn immerhin gab es 2 Grundeln von zusammen locker 6cm.
Schaut euch doch mal diese geile Buhne an - die hat wirklich alles zu bieten was eine Buhne nur haben kann und war bis zum großen Zusammenbruch auch sehr ergiebig.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Ich habe echt die gesamte Buhne abgefischt und sogar die Strömungskante bearbeitet.
Das hätte bis Ende 90er mindestens ein Dutzend Fische gebracht, normal zwei Dutzend und an guten Tagen drei Dutzend.
Es ist echt traurig was dieser verdammte Vogel anrichtet... .
Ansonsten habe ich noch einen 200gr Korb von jemandem der es Ernst meinte gefunden, das schöne Wetter genossen und tatsächlich meine OCC combo in den Sand gelegt um ein Bild von einer der Riesengrundeln zu machen...


----------



## Jason

Made90 schrieb:


> Im Kescher gelandet ist eine 60cm Bachforelle,


Bachforellen kennen wir hier gar nicht. Nur Rotpunktdöbel. Trotzdem Glückwunsch, 
60cm kann sich sehen lassen. Bei uns beginnt am Sonntag die Rpd Saison. Überraschender Weise konnte ich neulich einen ganzen Schwarm Weißfische in unserem Flüsschen beobachten. Entweder Plötzen oder Rotfedern. Ich angele jetzt fast 10 Jahre hier, aber die Arten kamen mir noch nicht unter. Bisher nur Rpd, Rbd, Äsche Aal und Grundel. Ein Kollege hat sogar auch schon mal einen Döbel gefangen. Das hier mal jemand einen Friedfisch gefangen hat, davon habe ich noch nie gehört. Die Warme, so heißt unser Flüsschen, wird immer interessanter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Made90

Unser Vereinsbach beherbergt eigentlich viele Forellen aber die Angler und Cormorane haben gute Arbeit geleistet so dass die letzten Ansitze erfolgslos blieben. Ich denke die Forelle hat gebissen und ist so groß geworden weil sie nicht auf Wurm und Spinner reagiert und sonst keiner mit Köfi bei uns jemals geangelt hat. Mitte Mai wird der Bach wieder mit neuen Portionsforellen besetzt da der Bestand leider sehr arg durch Cormoran und Fischreiher dezimiert wird...


----------



## Jason

Made90 schrieb:


> Unser Vereinsbach beherbergt eigentlich viele Forellen aber die Angler und Cormorane haben gute Arbeit geleistet so dass die letzten Ansitze erfolgslos blieben. Ich denke die Forelle hat gebissen und ist so groß geworden weil sie nicht auf Wurm und Spinner reagiert und sonst keiner mit Köfi bei uns jemals geangelt hat. Mitte Mai wird der Bach wieder mit neuen Portionsforellen besetzt da der Bestand leider sehr arg durch Cormoran und Fischreiher dezimiert wird...


Wir besetzen jedes Jahr neu. Dieses Jahr waren es 100kg. Cormoran und Co. sind bei uns ebenfalls stark vertreten. Nuja, es sind auch nur Geschöpfe Gottes und wollen auch leben. 
Wir, also der Verein versorgen die schon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> es sind auch nur Geschöpfe Gottes



Wohl eher die Ausgeburt der kranken Köpfe im Meck-Pomm Tourismusverband....


----------



## kuttenkarl

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri @Slappy , lass das mal mit dem zeigen von Schleien, @Jason schiebt sonnst noch Scheilendeppri


meine Frau sagt: er soll mal bei ihr in die Schule gehen (Schleienangeln leichtgemacht).


----------



## geomas

Na das läuft ja richtig gut bei Dir, lieber Slappy  - Petri zur Tinca, den Brassen und den „Beifängen”.

Glückwunsch zur Traum-Rolle und Petri zu den Rotfedern, Thomas. !

Petri zum gefangenen 200gr-Korb und den Grundeln, lieber rhinefisher ! 

Hier war es heute wieder unangenehm scharf-windig, kein Angelwetter. Kommt hoffentlich noch. Mal sehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ostelbischer Brassenklammergriff. Insgesamt drölfzigmiomiarden Brassenmänner auf Mais. Wat die Platten im Drill für Freude bereiten!


----------



## geomas

Sind die Brassen in Sachsen-Anhalt schon durch mit dem Laich-Geschäft? 
Auf jeden Fall Petri heil zu den Maisliebhabern!


----------



## Thomas.

Laich-Geschäft#

bei uns ist das Laich-Geschäft gerade im vollen Gange, und jetzt am Mittwoch hat der Verein mal so eben 100kg Puff Forellen eingesetzt und den Teich bis Sonntag gesperrt,
und jetzt mal nee frage an die Allgemeinheit, ich habe ja diesbezüglich nicht so die Ahnung, aber besonders intelligent kann so was um die (Leich) zeit wohl nicht sein (zu mal die meiner Meinung nach sowieso nix darin zu suchen haben).


----------



## Forelle74

Thomas. schrieb:


> Laich-Geschäft#
> 
> bei uns ist das Laich-Geschäft gerade im vollen Gange, und jetzt am Mittwoch hat der Verein mal so eben 100kg Puff Forellen eingesetzt und den Teich bis Sonntag gesperrt,
> und jetzt mal nee frage an die Allgemeinheit, ich habe ja diesbezüglich nicht so die Ahnung, aber besonders intelligent kann so was um die (Leich) zeit wohl nicht sein (zu mal die meiner Meinung nach sowieso nix darin zu suchen haben).


Hallo 
Das klingt etwas ungeplant.
Bei uns werden die zu gewissen Zeiten eingesetzt. 
Auf jedenfall ist das bei uns schon alles durch. 
Zum Glück wird auch bei uns drauf geachtet das das Gewässer geeignet ist für Salmoniden. 
In den Kleinen Gewässern die sich schnell erwärmen macht das keinen Sinn.

Warscheinlich haben dies gemacht weils noch so kühl ist.
Außerdem ist bei uns dann die Sperrzeit 2-4 Wochen. 
Scheint alles recht kurzfristig und nur zum schnellen rausfangen gedacht.


----------



## Thomas.

Forelle74 schrieb:


> und nur zum schnellen rausfangen gedacht.


ja da für sind sie gedacht, meine frage zielt eigentlich darauf hin ab, ob die Biester jetzt (Laichzeit) nicht einen Schaden" anrichten können, und wie gesagt hier in dem Tümpel (3,5ha max 2m tief) haben die sowieso nix zu suchen, ich würde den Spät Herbst auch sinnvoller finden wenn es den sein muss (der gemeine Kochtopfangler muss befriedigt werden)


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> Laich-Geschäft#
> 
> bei uns ist das Laich-Geschäft gerade im vollen Gange, und jetzt am Mittwoch hat der Verein mal so eben 100kg Puff Forellen eingesetzt und den Teich bis Sonntag gesperrt,
> und jetzt mal nee frage an die Allgemeinheit, ich habe ja diesbezüglich nicht so die Ahnung, aber besonders intelligent kann so was um die (Leich) zeit wohl nicht sein (zu mal die meiner Meinung nach sowieso nix darin zu suchen haben).


Bin ich voll bei dir. 


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Scheint alles recht kurzfristig und nur zum schnellen rausfangen gedacht.


Genau so. 
Nervt mich auch ungemein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ostelbischer Brassenklammergriff. Insgesamt drölfzigmiomiarden Brassenmänner auf Mais. Wat die Platten im Drill für Freude bereiten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372044




Petri Heil Öffchen!

Sag mal hast abgenommen?
Du siehst ja fast so flach aus wie der Brachsen.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag mal hast abgenommen?


wenn man im Jahr 1,5to anfüttert bleibt für einem selbst nicht mehr viel über    hat also auch einen gesunden Nebeneffekt


----------



## Thomas.

ich habe Zeit und werde jetzt mal mit der Neuen Shimano Beastmaster und der Pin zu unbekannten Gewässer (abschnitt) aufbrechen, mal schauen was kommt.
Ich lass mich und Pose mal Treiben   , vielleicht hängt auch ein Fisch mit drin.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri Thomas. und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

geomas schrieb:


> Sind die Brassen in Sachsen-Anhalt schon durch mit dem Laich-Geschäft?
> Auf jeden Fall Petri heil zu den Maisliebhabern!



Ich denke nicht, das Wasser ist noch zu kalt. Wird dieses Jahr wohl auf Ende Mai, Anfang Juni hinauslaufen. Waren auch keine Weibchen bei, nur knackige Boys mit ordentlich Laichausschlag. Die Schulen finden sich erst noch.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Öffchen!
> 
> Sag mal hast abgenommen?
> Du siehst ja fast so flach aus wie der Brachsen.



Auf meinem Doppelkinn kann ich noch Futterdosen abstellen, soweit kaum Gewichtsverlust bemerkbar. Hose rutscht zwar mittlerweile ohne Gürtel, die wird wohl aber eher größer geworden sein. 



Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn man im Jahr 1,5to anfüttert bleibt für einem selbst nicht mehr viel über    hat also auch einen gesunden Nebeneffekt



Nicht im Jahr, das ist meine Startfütterung an der Elbe.


----------



## Forelle74

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja da für sind sie gedacht, meine frage zielt eigentlich darauf hin ab, ob die Biester jetzt (Laichzeit) nicht einen Schaden" anrichten können,.


Das können Sie sehr wohl.
In der Regel werden sie vom Züchter 2 Wochen vorher nicht gefüttert oder weniger und anders. 
Die fressen dannn alles was sich bewegt oder ins Wasser fällt. 
Wir haben schon welche gefangen mit Erlenzapfen im Bauch weil die da ins Wasser fallen.


----------



## rhinefisher

So - gleich geht es wieder zum Abschneidern an meinen Hausbach...
Mal schauen wie lange wir dem eiskalten Nordwind wiederstehen können.
Heute ist ganz ganz sicher Großfischtag....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - gleich geht es wieder zum Abschneidern an meinen Hausbach...
> Mal schauen wie lange wir dem eiskalten Nordwind wiederstehen können.
> Heute ist ganz ganz sicher Großfischtag....


Brrr... zueh was raus!  
Btw: Auf Deinem Grundelfangbild liegt nebem dem Fisch ein sehr schick aussehendes grünes Gewicht, wie kommt man denn an solche?


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist ein 30gr Tellerblei von Mika.
Aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob es die noch gibt, weil ich vor vielen Wintern mal nen Sack gekauft habe und jetzt die letzten drei oder vier verbrauche.
Die sind halt sehr flach und bleiben deshalb recht gut liegen.. .

PS: Schau dir die mal an, die sehen genauso flach aus, aber unbeschichtet.
Das Beschichten kann man ganz leicht selber machen, oder Du fragst mal nach, ob die dir die Teile auch in Grün liefern.
Zur Not kann ich auch welche für dich bestellen, die beschichten und sie dir dann zusenden.. .








						TELLERBLEI MIT ÖSE, CARP / KARPFEN, WALLERBLEI, STRÖMUNGSBLEI, GRUNDBLEI, BLEIE  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie TELLERBLEI MIT ÖSE, CARP / KARPFEN, WALLERBLEI, STRÖMUNGSBLEI, GRUNDBLEI, BLEIE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist ein 30gr Tellerblei von Mika.
> Aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob es die noch gibt, weil ich vor vielen Wintern mal nen Sack gekauft habe und jetzt die letzten drei oder vier verbrauche.
> Die sind halt sehr flach und bleiben deshalb recht gut liegen.. .
> 
> PS: Schau dir die mal an, die sehen genauso flach aus, aber unbeschichtet.
> Das Beschichten kann man ganz leicht selber machen, oder Du fragst mal nach, ob die dir die Teile auch in Grün liefern.
> Zur Not kann ich auch welche für dich bestellen, die beschichten und sie dir dann zusenden.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TELLERBLEI MIT ÖSE, CARP / KARPFEN, WALLERBLEI, STRÖMUNGSBLEI, GRUNDBLEI, BLEIE  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie TELLERBLEI MIT ÖSE, CARP / KARPFEN, WALLERBLEI, STRÖMUNGSBLEI, GRUNDBLEI, BLEIE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


cool, Danke!


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Petri Thomas. und viel Erfolg.


Danke, lohnte sich, jetzt schnell Mittag und wider ab, hier kurz ein paar Bilder 








Postbote war auch schon wieder da, Minimax die kurz Beschreibung die du für das Teil abgegeben hast ist ja mehr als geschmeichelt  ,



allen die heute zum Wasser sind Petri, ich bin jetzt auch wider los


----------



## geomas

Oh, Dein Gewässer sieht super aus, lieber Thomas.  Viel Erfolg!
Die neue Rolle ist die Tica Dingens?? Also nicht so dolle. Danke für die Info.

Auch dem rhinefisher seien ein paar sonnige Stunden am Hausbach von Herzen gegönnt. 
Vielleicht kommt mal wieder ne Barbe vorbei. Das wäre doch mal ne nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Postbote war auch schon wieder da, Minimax die kurz Beschreibung die du für das Teil abgegeben hast ist ja mehr als geschmeichelt  ,
> Anhang anzeigen 372085





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, *ich bin etwas underwhelmed*, der Bremsknopf ist eigentümlich schwergängig und hat dennoch mehr Spiel als mir lieb ist. Da machen meine günstigen LT Rollen insgesamt einen runderen Eindruck. Aber ich will die Rolle nicht unfair von fünf Minuten herumgespiele beurteilen, und bekanntlich entscheidet der Einsatz am Wasser, mal sehen wann ich sie mit welcher Rute mal Ausprobiere. Ich werde berichten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368680


Ach komm schon, wer mich kennt weiss wie das "etwas underwhelmed" das zu verstehen ist 





Was hast Du denn für ne Schnur draufgepackt?


----------



## geomas

Der Wind hier ist immer noch unangenehm scharf und frisch. 
Aber gegen Abend versuche ich wohl dennoch einen kleinen Ansitz. 
Mit reduziertem Besteck. Was soll schon schiefgehen?


----------



## rustaweli

Der Geist ist willig, doch das Fleisch ward schwach. 












Bißl den Fluss entlang, schauen wir.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, Dein Gewässer sieht super aus, lieber @Thomas. Viel Erfolg!
> Die neue Rolle ist die Tica Dingens?? Also nicht so dolle. Danke für die Info.


Danke Geo, ja das ist was schönes, zumal ich dort noch nie war, hat sich gelohnt, nee menge an Rotfedern von 15-20cm, hat an der neuen Shimano spaß gemacht, da nach bin ich noch mal zu Döbelfluss aber da war das fischen unmöglich 





Minimax schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, wer mich kennt weiss wie das "etwas underwhelmed" das zu verstehen ist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was hast Du denn für ne Schnur draufgepackt?



0,18er ist da druff, wollte sie an meiner Match von Askari tun, jetzt überlege ich erst mal einen Dickeren Knüppel zu nehmen, ich traue der Bremse bzw. der ganzen grobschlächtigen Einstellungen nicht, aber bevor ich  das Teil richtig rund mach probiere ich sie erst mal aus, vielleicht ist sie besser als ich annehme    hätt ich die Kohle in Big Mac angelegt wäre ich wenigsten satt geworden.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 das Fantastic Fishing sein Kürzel dafür hin gibt verstehe ich auch nicht Tica Flash Match *FF *2059


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das Fantastic Fishing sein Kürzel dafür hin gibt verstehe ich auch nicht Tica Flash Match *FF *2059


Er _liebt_ Heckbremsler..  
Angeregt durch deinen übereinstimmenden Ersteindruck hab ich mein Exemplar grade nochmal zur Hand genommen und nochmals begrabbelt, um zu sehen ob die Rolle mir inzwischen sympathischer ist. 
Ich habe sie gerade dem Händler zurückgebracht, die vorgesehenen Aufgaben übernehmen nun die neuen kleinen Okumas.

Petri noch zur erfolgreichen Abschnittserkundung!


----------



## keinangelprofi

Waren heute wieder im Rahmen der Artenerhebung unterwegs.

ich hab ein bisschen mit der PIN gefischt.
Hier das Ergebnis












49 cm
Hat ganz schön Rabatz gemacht


----------



## rustaweli

Nix, Nada... der letzte Swim für heute. Noch ein paar Driften und dann kommt die Swing Tip zum Einsatz.
Verstehe es nicht....


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe sie gerade dem Händler zurückgebracht, die vorgesehenen Aufgaben übernehmen nun die neuen kleinen Okumas.


hast wahrscheinlich alles richtig gemacht, ich werde sie erstmal halten, und bevor ich mir nee kleine Okuma zulege die mir sehr gefällt warte ich erst mal bis jemand das Teil öfter gefischt hat und was dazu sagen kann.

Petri keinangelprofi schöner Karpfen.
rustaweli streng dich mal was an, oder nimm Junior mit der zeigt dir wies geht


----------



## geomas

So, gleich gehts los zum Fluß nebenan. 
Motto des Tages (Abends): ick freu mir über jeden Fisch.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas Georg, viel Erfolg und zieh was großes raus oder was seltenes, kommt drauf an, welche Rute-Rolle du mitnimmst.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> hast wahrscheinlich alles richtig gemacht, ich werde sie erstmal halten, und bevor ich mir nee kleine Okuma zulege die mir sehr gefällt warte ich erst mal bis jemand das Teil öfter gefischt hat und was dazu sagen kann.
> 
> Petri keinangelprofi schöner Karpfen.
> rustaweli streng dich mal was an, oder nimm Junior mit der zeigt dir wies geht


So langsam glaube ich es auch. 
Aber Pepe56 mag erst morgen. Heute war ihm seine ELO Zahl und das Online Training vom Schachverein wichtiger. Hmmm 
Petri Dir noch ganz herzlich!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nix, Nada... der letzte Swim für heute. Noch ein paar Driften und dann kommt die Swing Tip zum Einsatz.
> Verstehe es nicht....
> Anhang anzeigen 372102



So ein wunderschönes Gewässer, Rusty.
Da muss doch was beißen?

Petri Heil allen Fängern.


----------



## Trotta

Toll, was ihr so alles aus euren Vereinsgewässern rausholt!

Auf Pin & Swingtip läuft hier aktuell auch nicht viel. Ein anständiger Biss, den ich verschlafen hab, als ich einen Eisvogel beobachte, der sich dann als Meise entpuppte... Außerdem experimentiere ich gerade mit improvisierten Pop up Rigs.


----------



## rustaweli

Wenigstens Einer stattet mir nen Besuch ab.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ein wunderschönes Gewässer, Rusty.
> Da muss doch was beißen?
> 
> Petri Heil allen Fängern.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Traumhaft schön. Ob er wohl vergessen hat einen Köder auf den Haken zu machen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> rustaweli streng dich mal was an, oder nimm Junior mit der zeigt dir wies geht





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ein wunderschönes Gewässer, Rusty.
> Da muss doch was beißen?
> 
> Petri Heil allen Fängern.


Beiden stimme ich zu! Ja, schönes Fleckchen am Fluss. Ja, sollte mich mehr anstrengen. Obwohl ich heute eigentlich taktisch vorging. LB und Maden rein. Alle Schichten abgedriftet mit der traumhaften Pose von unseren Jason und    Semmelflocken a'la dawurzelsepp oder Maden. Swim für Swim. An der letzten Stelle dann letztendlich noch mit Minikörbchen, dann mit feinem Ledgerlink. 
Bei alledem, mir fehlt einfach Glück und vor allem Watercraft. Alle Gewässer sind neu für mich, ich fange bei Null an. Da helfen beste Taktik und Tackle nix. Dann die Leidenschaft. Will ehrlich sein. Eigentlich möchte ich einfach nur pickernd Plötze suchen und als Back Up die Purist dabei haben für das Mittelwasser. Aber dann plagt mich das Gewissen gegenüber Andal und der OCC. So auch heute. Bis kurz vor los wollte ich einfach nur Zerstreuung in der so wundervollen Rotaugenpirsch finden. Ein wenig glaube ich und bilde mir ein, Andal sitzt bei einem jeden ab und an daneben und führt ihn bayrisch frotzelnd, aber amüsiert, auf den passenden Weg zu sich selbst. Mit allem dazugehörenden Schabernack. Vielleicht lege ich mal die OCC Combo zur Seite und gebe mich meinen Gelüsten hin. Bei Pepe56 fühle ich anders als heute. Da bin ich frei, voller Leidenschaft und Freude. 
Bin glaube gerade im Blues, mit traurigen Jazz Trompeten im Hintergrund. Egal, auf ein Neues! 

Meine Herren, herrliche Berichte, Bilder und Fänge trudelten ein. Seht mir ein untergeganges Nichterwähnen nach, bitte! Alles ist registriert, sehr zu meiner Freude und dankend! 
Schönes WE und Petri Euch allen!


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eigentlich möchte ich einfach nur pickernd Plötze suchen und als Back Up die Purist dabei haben für das Mittelwasser.


Dann tu genau das! 
Denn.... 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber dann plagt mich das Gewissen gegenüber @Andal und der OCC.


hätte er nie gewollt!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielleicht lege ich mal die OCC Combo zur Seite und gebe mich meinen Gelüsten hin


das habe ich heute gemacht, nur ein paar Rotfedern picken war toll, ich selber nehme das mit der OCC nicht ganz soo ernst dafür habe ich zufiele Ruten die ich mag, und nur mit einer rumrennen neeee dat tu ich mich nich an.
die OCC darf am Sonntag wider mit aber auch nur weil bei uns am Teich mit 2 Ruten auf Forelle gefischt werden darf (normal 3 Ruten)


rustaweli schrieb:


> Alle Gewässer sind neu für mich, ich fange bei Null an.


ich habe hier beim ersten mal 5 Tage und etliche Stunden für meinen erst Fisch gesessen, ich bin Angler ich hab die Ruhe weg.


----------



## Minimax

ich muss sagen, ich würde auch gerne mal wieder mit ner anderen Combo angeln, z.B. mal wieder richtig schön trotten mit Acco mit Pin, oder die liebe kleine Darent mit der neuen Okuma am Langstreckenflüßchen. Seit Stapellauf am 19. 2. habe ich ausschliesslich mit der MkIV und der 300 geangelt. Andererseits pumpt jede Minute am Wasser und jedes Fischlein Mana in die Combo- einen zaghaften Johnniebiss an der MkIV bemerke ich inzwischen ohne Bissanzeige. Und noch gibt es vieles damit zu erkunden.
Mal sehen, ob ichs am WOE zum Langstreckenflüßchen schaffe, alles was da schwimmt habe ich schon in der Wertung, da wird die OCC Combo im Kofferaum bleiben können.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nabend...  
Heute hatte ich tatsächlich einen Plan; einige Körbe anfüttern und dann in der Futterspur mit der OCC Combo abgreifen was vorbei schwimmt.
An der Buhne oberhalb von Feederbrassens ( wo ist unser feederbrassen eigentlich abgeblieben..?) Lieblingsbuhne angekommen, habe ich dann feststellen müssen, dass der Gedanke meine Angelbox mal aufzuräumen, garnicht so dumm war.
Dank meiner Faulheit half dann bloß noch Freischneiden...
Also erstmal 6 Körbe vorgelegt und dann den 8er Haken mir 24er Vorfach an die Feeder.
Hat denn auch soweit funktioniert und ich habe dermaßen viele Fische gefangen, dass ich garnicht mehr dazu kam die Sumo fertig zu machen.
Jeder Wurf ne kapitale Grundel, oder von den Wollhandkrabben den Haken abgeknipst. Leider ist mir eine wirklich große Krabbe vor den Füßen zurück ins Wasser gefallen - die hätte ich euch gerne gezeigt; das war der Krabbengodzilla... Da wir 150m unterhalb des Einleiters vom Chempark saßen, habe ich kurz überlegt die Sumo für meine Frau fertig zumachen, schnell 50 oder 60 Grundeln zu fangen und irgendwelche verhassten Mitmenschen zur letzten Fischmahlzeit zu bitten.
Z.G. fiel mir dann aber ein dass ich ja alle Menschen einfach nur liebe und ich habs gelassen...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher 
dafür ist die Grundel aber sehr hübsch! Gibts denn keine anderen Gewässer in der Nähe? Weiter Westwärts gibts doch die Ruhr und Lippe mit tollen Barben und Döbeln, oder all die vielen Kanäle voller Rotaugen und Brassen?


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nabend...
> Heute hatte ich tatsächlich einen Plan; einige Körbe anfüttern und dann in der Futterspur mit der OCC Combo abgreifen was vorbei schwimmt.
> An der Buhne oberhalb von Feederbrassens ( wo ist unser feederbrassen eigentlich abgeblieben..?) Lieblingsbuhne angekommen, habe ich dann feststellen müssen, dass der Gedanke meine Angelbox mal aufzuräumen, garnicht so dumm war.
> Dank meiner Faulheit half dann bloß noch Freischneiden...
> Also erstmal 6 Körbe vorgelegt und dann den 8er Haken mir 24er Vorfach an die Feeder.
> Hat denn auch soweit funktioniert und ich habe dermaßen viele Fische gefangen, dass ich garnicht mehr dazu kam die Sumo fertig zu machen.
> Jeder Wurf ne kapitale Grundel, oder von den Wollhandkrabben den Haken abgeknipst. Leider ist mir eine wirklich große Krabbe vor den Füßen zurück ins Wasser gefallen - die hätte ich euch gerne gezeigt; das war der Krabbengodzilla... Da wir 150m unterhalb des Einleiters vom Chempark saßen, habe ich kurz überlegt die Sumo für meine Frau fertig zumachen, schnell 50 oder 60 Grundeln zu fangen und irgendwelche verhassten Mitmenschen zur letzten Fischmahlzeit zu bitten.
> Z.G. fiel mir dann aber ein dass ich ja alle Menschen einfach nur liebe und ich habs gelassen...
> Anhang anzeigen 372134
> Anhang anzeigen 372135
> Anhang anzeigen 372133
> Anhang anzeigen 372138
> Anhang anzeigen 372136
> Anhang anzeigen 372137
> Anhang anzeigen 372139
> Anhang anzeigen 372140
> Anhang anzeigen 372141


wird zeit das ich mal vorbeikomme und dir zeige wie man im Rhein Fisch fängt  dat tut einem beim lesen ja schon dat Herz bluten.
fast vergessen Petri zu den Grundeln


----------



## Trotta

Tscha, das war wieder ne Nullnummer an der alten Fahrt für mich. Dabei hatte ich wirklich bescheidene Ziele. Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen der endemischen Nano-Barsche für meine Big Five bei der OCC abräumen, aber außer Ükeln scheinen alle Fische dort einen großen Bogen um mich zu machen. Immerhin gabs eine neue Erkenntnis: mittlerweile gelingt es mir auch mit der Pin problemlos in den Baum am gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu werfen.   Ist aber auch schmal da...
Und zurück im Wedding hatte ich die erste Bibersichtung des Jahres. Das Bäumchen liegt schon ein paar Tag dort:




Und der Boss himself. Näher ließ er mich leider nicht ran:


----------



## geomas

Petri zur Grundelstrecke und Crabzilla, lieber rhinefisher !

Danke für den schönen Bericht aus der Hauptstadt, Trotta ! 

Schade, daß bei Dir der Wurm drin ist, lieber rustaweli . Aber der Bann wird sicher bald brechen und dann gehts ab...


----------



## geomas

So, der Abend brachte den ersten Aland des Jahres (Größe ausbaufähig) und einen neuen PB-Plötz.
Hatte das OCC-Ensemble am Start, gefüttert lose mit Pelletmix und Dosenmais. Als Haken diente ein 8er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu (empfehlenswert, wenn es nicht auf sehr starke Fische geht) am kurzen Vorfach. Noch kürzer war der Bleiseitenarm mit 7gr-DS-Blei.

Es gab recht schnell 2 lütte Plötz, dann nen Ukelei und zahllose Fehlbisse. Habe anfangs mit 15mm-Breadpunch (deshalb der große Haken) gefischt.
Aus Neugier hab ich dann ein Stück „Kruste” (haha, der Begriff täuscht - ich meine die „Rinde” auf der Oberseite des Sandwichtoastbrotes) angeködert und ZACK!! kerniger Biß und nach etwas Gezerre landete ein sehr agiler Aland im Kescher.
Schöne Überraschung - auf diese Species warte ich ja nun schon ne Weile.

Die folgenden Versuche mit der auftreibenden „Rinde” brachten weitere lütte Plötz und einige Ükel (ja, am 8er Haken). Hatte aber auch viele Fehlbisse, weil der Köder schlecht am Haken hielt.
Dann Versuch mit ner großen Flocke und wieder war die Rute gleich krumm. Tja, ein gerademalso 36er Plötz kam an Land, mein PB.
Ein massiger Fisch, der allerdings „entleert” wirkte und vermutlich mit dem Laichen schon durch war.
Nach ein paar weiteren Fehlbissen hab ich zusammengepackt und bin happy nach Hause gestiefelt.

Ich werde definitiv mit größeren Flocken oder Breadpunch am Haar experimentieren. Vielleicht Breadpunch-Scheibchen am Haar mit 1 Fetzen künstlichem und enorm auftreibendem Brot kombinieren. Muß mal sehen. Auf jeden Fall waren zuletzt größere und entweder auftreibende oder nur langsam sinkende Köder erste Wahl für die besseren Fische.


----------



## TobBok

Petri an alle Fänger hier....habs geschafft loszukommen nach meiner ersten Corona-Impfung mit Moderna...jetzt kicken grade die Nebenwirkungen ein mit Kopfschmerz etc...zum Glück hat ich die guten Stunden gestern und heute noch nutzen können...

Gestern mit Stabpose am Graben mit meiner Forcemaster Mini Foat in 11 Ft....
Als Köder dienten Maden, hier eine kleine Auswahl der Fänge:
Insgesamt 3 Rotaugen und 1 Laube.





Rotauge bei circa 24 cm....ging gut ab im Drill, voll mit Laich.





Dann noch ein 20er mit klarem Laichausschlag. Wunderschön zu sehen.

Das Dritte Rotauge ist ohne Bild, hatte wohl rund um die 15 cm.





Die Laube hatte 14 cm. Schön zu sehen, dass sie wieder öfter vorkommen. 

Und dann war ich heute mit einer Tele Trout Picker von Balzer am kleinen Löschteich, wollte mal sehen, ob ich was mit ein paar Castern anrichten kann.
Hatte mir einen neuen Stuhl von Fox bestellt, der mein bescheidenes Kampfgewicht auch tragen kann - und als Bonus für die Bestellung hat ein gewisses Versandhaus 300 Gramm Brassenfutter der Eigenmarke mitgeschickt.
Also kurz das bissl Futter fertig gemacht, Caster und ein paar Pinkies drunter, und los ging.
War ja noch in der Hoffnung irgendwo einen Karpfen im Löschteich zu finden - oder eine der 40+cm Karauschen, die es hier gibt...
Gab dann insgesamt 5 Plötzen und 4 Rotfedern, habe aber nicht groß Fotos gemacht, war heute einfach mal zu ausspannen.




Das größte Rotauge bei 25,4 cm hab ich dann doch noch fotografiert. 
Ist der größte Fisch, denich von dieser Art bisher hier fangen konnte. 
Beim Haken lösen konnte ich sehen, dass das gesamte Maul voll mit rotem "Matsch" war, und beim enthaken lief die Pampe sogar aus den Kiemen.
Der Fisch muss sich so voll gefressen haben, dass er grade noch dabei war ein paar Caster kaputt zu knacken.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Gibts denn keine anderen Gewässer in der Nähe? Weiter Westwärts gibts doch die Ruhr und Lippe mit tollen Barben und Döbeln, oder all die vielen Kanäle voller Rotaugen und Brassen?


Davon ab dass die eher Nord-Östlich von meinem Standort liegen, ist die Ruhr eher so "Mittelgut" und die Lippe einfach zu weit weg für nen Tagesausflug bei diesem Wetter.
Ausserdem braucht mein Hund die passende Umgebung und diese gibt es an der Ruhr so gut wie garnicht und an der Lippe kenne ich auch nur zwei oder drei halbwegs brauchbare Orte für den Köter.
Wenn ich ernsthaft Fische fangen will, fahre ich ins Land von Käse und Tulpen - Weed County bietet da wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten.


Thomas. schrieb:


> wird zeit das ich mal vorbeikomme und dir zeige wie man im Rhein Fisch fängt



Hau mal nicht so auf den Putz - erstmal zeige ich dir wie man Zander und Barben fängt und dann darfst Du dich gerne in die endlose Reihe derer einfügen, die mir schon zeigen wollten wie einfach das alles ist und dann doch geschlagen und gedemütigt vom Platz geschlichen sind... 

Ich beobachte und befrage ja nun wirklich sehr viele Angler am Rhein.
Und da sind auch einige dabei, die das mit dem Angeln recht gut hinbekommen.
Wir fangen hier alle nix...
Natürlich gibt es immer wieder mal so Tage an denen irgendjemand 20 Rotaugen oder 4 Barben fängt - die Tage werden dann im Kalender rot markiert...
Zur Zeit geht Barsch recht gut, aber das wird auch nicht so bleiben - dafür werden die Kormorane schon sorgen.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Davon ab dass die eher Nord-Östlich von meinem Standort liegen,


Ouh, bin ich blöd


----------



## Thomas.

wunderbares Wetter, ich bin dann mal kurz zum fischen und mal schauen wie sich Askari und Tica so machen.
und allen die noch zum Wasser kommen, Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Thomas.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal schauen wie sich Askari und Tica so machen.


Das kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen; die Rute macht sich super und die Rolle, zumindest für jemanden der Shimanoverwöhnt ist, so mittelgut...
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Schraetzer

Schraetzer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, rhinefisher und Professor Tinca, ich habe jewels eine in 335cm bestellt. Bin gespannt
> Schönen Sonntag an alle!


So, die Ruten sind da. Schön verarbeitet, Haptik gefällt, leicht mit gutem Rückgrat, parabolische Aktion. Die Posenrute ist top, imho etwas straffer als die 15g WG, passt mir aber sehr gut. Die Feeder finde ich zu weich für meinen Geschmack, deutlich weicher als die Posenrute, die eine Spitze hat 0,75 oz, die zweite 1,5 oz. So zumindest der mittlerweile zweite Eindruck beim Probewedeln ohne Praxis am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> wunderbares Wetter, ich bin dann mal kurz zum fischen und mal schauen wie sich Askari und Tica so machen.
> und allen die noch zum Wasser kommen, Petri
> Anhang anzeigen 372158


Ach Rubbeldiekatz, Occ hin, Combo her, haste recht: dann werd ich parallel dazu heut die neue kleine Okuma mal den Johnnies zeigen, mal sehen wie sie sich mit 16er gtm an der 8ft Specialist so macht.


----------



## Minimax

Jo, also bisher macht die Okuma was sie soll.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Der zweite ist übrigens ein alter Bekannter, zu erkennen an dem eigentümlichen roten 'Schmiss' am Kiemendeckel- ich glaube ich nenne ihn 'Lt. von Chhubstein'


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg Thomas.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen; die Rute macht sich super und die Rolle, zumindest für jemanden der Shimanoverwöhnt ist, so mittelgut...
> Viel Erfolg!


Danke euch zwei, rhinefisher haste recht, die Rute ist für das Geld ober Geil, die Tica ist tatsächlich selbst nicht mit einer günstigen Sahara (Kampfbremse) zu vergleichen, aber für nee 30€   Rolle darf sie bleiben.

Perti Minimax sehr schönes Combo gefällt mir sehr gut.

hier mal das Ergebnis, von heute ein kleiner 51er






Nachtrag:  die ersten Karpfen (2) sind angekommen


----------



## Slappy

Petri Thomas. und Minimax 
Schöne Dickköpfe habt ihr da


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri Thomas. und Minimax
> Schöne Dickköpfe habt ihr da



Ach, weisst Du, ich freue mich über jeden Fisch.
Absolut JEDEN!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern.
Besonders auch Minimax zur wunderschönen Traumgüster.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, weisst Du, ich freue mich über jeden Fisch.
> Absolut JEDEN!!
> Anhang anzeigen 372176




Warum ist dein Dropshotblei eigentlich orange, Mini?
Damit die Döbel den Köder schneller finden?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum ist dein Dropshotblei eigentlich orange, Mini?
> Damit die Döbel den Köder schneller finden?


Da täuscht die Handycamera, das ist realiter eher so eine Art Rostbraun, ähnlich den Sedimenten, Ästchen etc meines Flüsschens

So mal sehen, jetzt ist Aufbruch, vllt. tu ich noch was für die OCC am Kanal


----------



## geomas

Na das sind ja schon mal beeindruckende Meldungen aus der großen Ükel-Republik! 

Petri, Jungs!


Ich werd jetzt auch mal los. Heute wird mit mehreren Breadpunches/Flocken am Haar geangelt.


----------



## Minimax

Hahaha, Zielfisch!


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. Uii, Petri zu dem tollen Döbel und den Karpfen, da bin ich aber froh das Du mit der Tica versöhnt bist


----------



## Jason

Glückwunsch zum Zielfisch, Minimax . Ob ich mal eine Grundel aus unserem Vereinsflüsschen ziehe, schön wäre es. Manche Aale, die ich gefangen habe, hatten welche in sich. Also auch hier treiben sie sich rum. 
Fürs Anangeln Morgen früh, hab ich soweit alles vorbereitet. Die OCC bleibt erstmal zu Hause.
Morgen sind mir zu viele Vereinsmitglieder am Wasser. Das gehe ich mal in Ruhe an. 
Was mich brennend interessiert, ist welche von mir entdeckten Fischchen in unserer Warme aufhalten. Kommende Woche ist Spätschicht und einige Termine angesagt, da wird das nichts. Aber darauf die Woche werde ich es erfahren....., wenn sie beißen. 
Ich wünsche euch ein Allgemeines Petri Heil. So mancher war wieder erfolgreich am Wasser.
Sehr schön. Wetter geht ja so, aber ein wenig wärmer könnte es noch werden, so 20 Grad.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Thomas. Uii, Petri zu dem tollen Döbel und den Karpfen, da bin ich aber froh das Du mit der Tica versöhnt bist


ohoh, Missverständnis, ich habe keinen Karpfen gefangen, die ersten 2 sind eingetroffen (ich habe berichtet) ich hoffe das ich einen bekomme.
zur Tica, empfehlen würde ich sie nicht unbedingt, die Bremse ist gut, nur die Einstellung ist brutal eng aneinander und Taug nicht für Schnüre unter 0,18 was schade ist.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> zur Tica, empfehlen würde ich sie nicht unbedingt, die Bremse ist gut, nur die Einstellung ist brutal eng aneinander und Taug *nicht für Schnüre unter 0,18* was schade ist.


Und warum dann der kleine Spulendurchmesser, der mit dickeren Schnüren überfordert ist? Gut das Du berichtest, da muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen sie vorzeitig abgestoßen zu haben


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Zielfisch, lieber Minimax !

Viel Erfolg an der Warme, lieber Jason ! Laß Dich nur nicht unter Druck setzen in Sachen OCC.

Danke für die Einschätzung der Tica, lieber Thomas. - gut zu wissen.


Hier gab es drei Fische verteilt auf drei Arten: Ukelei, lütter Plötz und final ne Güster.
Hatte viele Bisse, aber vermutlich war für Breadpunch/Kruste/Flocke das Haar ne schlechte Wahl als Anköderungsmethode.
Teilweise konnte ich die Ükel-Bisse am Sägeartigen Vibrieren der Quivertip erkennen. Aber auch klare Bisse brachten meist einen Anschlag ins Nirvana.
Das nächste Mal werde ich es wohl wieder mit nem größeren Haken (8er oder 6er) und direkter Anköderung probieren.
Morgen hab ich keine Zeit, vielleicht am Montag.

Allen Ükeln einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Trotta

Das handlange Rotauge ist die Königin der Fischwaid! Und wenigstens davon gabs heutige einige. Eigentlich hatte ich mir für heute einen Cheat zurechtgelegt. Weil sich mit der OCC-Combo kein Futterkorb schmeißen lässt, hatte ich vor, die Travel Avon als Spod Rod zu missbrauchen und die OCC elegant danebenzulegen. Aber wie ich die Avon fertigmontiert hatte, verselbständigten sich gewisse Trägheitsmomente und so blieb die OCC im Futteral - dort hatte sie es schön warm. Die Bisse waren heute extrem zickig. Hektische, kurze Ausschläge der Swingtip, typisch kleine Rotaugen - schwer zu verwandeln, wenn man gleichzeitig das Unterhaltungsangebot seines Smartphones in Anspruch nimmt. Vielleicht hätte eine Umstellung auf ein längeres Vorfach geholfen, aber: Trägheitsmomente.

Immerhin konnte ich mittlerweile externe Schuldige für meine Low Performance ausmachen. Die Schleuse Charlottenburg befindet sich im Wartungsmodus. Darum wird die Berufsschifffahrt, die sonst den Westhafenkanal nutzt, über meinen gewöhnlich fast schifffahrtsfreien Kanalabschnitt umgeleitet und quirlt dort mehrmals täglich schön den Faulschlamm durch. Trägheitsmomente haben damit rein gar nichts zu tun...

Da geht er hin, meine Futterplatz.



Aber zwischendurch ist es schon schön.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Da geht er hin, meine Futterplatz.
> Anhang anzeigen 372228
> 
> 
> Aber zwischendurch ist es schon schön.


  jou, das hab ich heute auch erstmals seit langer Zeit wieder erfahren, Güterzug auf Güterzug liess das andere Ufer nur selten sehen.






Lieber Kollege,
meine gesamte Angelei ist auf die Trägheit ausgerichtet, also nicht nur taktisch so von Angeltag zu Angeltag, sondern die Trägheit ist das entscheidende strategische Element das mein gesamtes anglerisches Handeln  bestimmt. Ich fühl mich prima dabei.


----------



## Tokka

Bockicke Brassen im Hochzeitsfrack und einige Dickköpfe (dieser hat 54) kamen heute vorbei.


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir noch der Bericht-
Die Kanalepisode lasse ich kurz weg, neben dem gezeigten Zielfisch (und 26.000 Artegenossen) gab es einige wohlgenährte Plötz. Ich hab mal seit langer Zeit wieder mit Körbchen und Futter rumgehampelt, aber da tue ich mich schwer mit. Leider kein Brassen, aber viele majestätische Schübkähne.

Zu erfreulicherem Angeln:  Ich habe wie immer an dem "Stromschnellengumpen" gestartet, und da llief es zäh, weil kaum Durchfluss war Immerhin, daher die beiden Johnnies aus dem Nachmittagspost. DIesmal hatte ich statt der MKIV die 8ft Darent am Start, und ich muss sagen, es war eine schwierige Umgewöhnung. Seltsam, mit der 8ft Specialsit hat sich letztes Jahr meine Bissverwertung radikal verbessert, aber heute wars echt schwierig nach der langen Zeit an der 10ft strammen MkIV- ich habe viele Bisse vergeigt, das Problem lag beim Anhieb. Mit der schweren, straffen MkIV hätt ich die gekriegt. 
Heit war der Tag der Versehrten. Nach dem oben bereits geposteten Wiederfang, hab ich noch diesen kleinen Burschen mit ner fürchterlichen Wunde erhaschen können:




Dennoch, wenn da nicht wider mehr Strömung in den Swim kommt, bleibst da lahm, also bin ich an  die nächste Stelle weitergezogen.

 AUf dem Weg dahin fand ich diese arme kleine tote oder sterbende Blindschleiche, ein WUnder das die überhaupt im Freien sind, denn auch wenn heut die Sonne schien (aber mit jagenden Wolken, gutes Fangwetter), wars eiskalt. Schade um das schöne, Geschmeidige Tier, ich vermute es war ein Vogel. Reptilien sind Künder des Frühjahrs, ich hoffe, es ist kein böses Omen?




Die nächste Station war der überhängende Baum mit dem Spezialgründlinggumpen. Nicht das ich mir hoffnung darauf gemacht hätte, es war auch zu früh am Tag, aber die Stelle ist immer für nen Döbel oder zwei gut- aber heute nicht. Ich habe dort viele Bisse und Nibbler gekriegt, aber nichts verwertbares, und die typischen kleinen Knabberscpuren am Tulipwürfel zeigten, das es sich um Güstern gehandelt hat- einige blieben hängen, darunter auch die vom Nachmittagspost. Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie die kleinen Zigarettenetuis meine großen Haken bewältigen können. Bloss schnell weg aus diesem Swim!

Flussabwärts liegt ein weiteres Wehr, und in dessen Umfeld habe ich oft und gerne geangelt. Diesmal habe ichs auf meiner Tour ausgelassen, und bin eine Strecke gewandert um an einen neuen ABschnitt zu gelangen. Der erste Wurf, an neuer Stelle, ohne Vorfüttern -ich war grad dabei, das Katapult zu füllen- ergab eine herrlichen Biss, und einen an meinen Masstäben schönen Fisch. Das steigert mein Tulipvertrauen.




Die Stelle ist Prima. Der Fluss ist träge, auch mit Rückströmungen, aber auf der Anderen Seite gibts nen zügig strömenden Bereich. Der Trick ist, den Köder zwischen der "Strömungsautobahn drüben und der Rückströmung hüben in dem Mittleren Bereich, aber knapp an der schnellen Strömung zu servieren. Dann ist bissfrequenzmässig nicht an Rauchen oder Handygedaddel zu denken.





Jo, und so wurds fast eine Sternstunde , hätte ich nicht ca. zwei drittel der Bisse nicht parieren können- Iweil ich jede Gescicklichkeit mit der kurzen, weichen Darent verloren habe. Aber gut, es war ein toller ANgeltag, wirklich viele Döbel insgesamt, und die neue Stelle bringt doch bessere; und unglaublich spannend wars obendrein




Und natürlich auch kleinere...




Auf jeden Fall muss ich da wieder hin!
Ich glaube der Swim lohnt sich, und ich glaube da muss die Combo ans Werk!

Oh, ganz vergessen natürlich waren im neuen Swim auch Güstern am Start, aber die waren wenigstens  schlechtgelaunt und hatten Tattoos





Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zur kleinen Dynadragfreiläufer. Freilauf wurde nicht abgerufen (Ist mindesten so weich wie aktuelle LTs), und nur die beiden 45+ Johnnies haben mal die Bremse engagiert. Was soll ich bisher sagen? Die Bremse sprang leicht und weich an, es gab keinerlei Tüddel oder Fizz trotz meiner notorisch  verdrallten Durchgebundenmontagen. Die Spule hat kräftig Polentagrieskrümel gefressen und zermahlen, und meine Döbel-Im-Ufersand-plus-Rolle-Photos haben dem kleinen Kraftpaket nicht geschadet. Die ist echt wie ne Grosse.




Ich finde es Schwierig die Rolle mit den FIngern zu erreichen, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen. sie mit ü18 zu bespulen- und was ich nicht mag ist die Farbe des Knaufs, das grau hat sich innerhalb eines Angeltages durchs Curry in ein fieses Guhul-grün verändert.
Ansonsten ist sie wirklich cool und empfehlenswert
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Toller Bericht Mini, 
ich gehe mal davon aus das man die Okuma dann gut mit 0,14-0,16er fischen kann?

so ich bin dann auch mal wieder wech, mal schauen ob ich aus unserem Teich eine Bordelforelle raus bekomme, und wenn es mir da zu Bunt oder Voll wird gehe ich zum Döbelfluss dort warten auf mich schon Karpfen  die bestimmt sollten sie beißen hoffentlich zärtlich mit meiner OCC umgehen.

wünsche allen einen schönen Sontag und denen die es ans Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri


----------



## keinangelprofi

Kleine Anekdote aus unserem gestrigen Angel Ausflug:
kleinangelprofi war mit der OCC Combo mit Schwimmer und Made auf KleinFisch Arten unterwegs. Beim einholen Schoss auf einmal ein Hecht im Uferbereich hervor und verbiss sich in den Schwimmer. Er konnte sich nicht selbst befreien also haben wir ihn gekeschert.
Im Kescher lag dann die Montage über dem Schwimmer die Schnur durchgebissen under Hecht wieder frei. Wir haben ihn wohlbehalten zurückgesetzt und er durfte direkt wieder schwimmen.

Heute gehts mal wieder auf Graskarpfen...Petri an Alle!


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus das man die Okuma dann gut mit 0,14-0,16er fischen kann?


Ich habe 16er drauf, damit gabs keine Probleme. Auf der anderen habisch Geflecht.
Ich denke aber am Langstreckenflüsschen oder bestimmten Abschnitten meines Heimatflüsschens wäre 18er doch
die bessere Wahl, da steiniger Grund und Strömung die Schnur im Nu aufrauen werden. AUch das müsste eigentlich
klappen.


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> meine gesamte Angelei ist auf die Trägheit ausgerichtet, also nicht nur taktisch so von Angeltag zu Angeltag, sondern die Trägheit ist das entscheidende strategische Element das mein gesamtes anglerisches Handeln  bestimmt. Ich fühl mich prima dabei.


Wow, Petri! Trägheit - das waren an einem Tag mehr Spots, als ich insgesamt in diesem Jahr befischt hab. Anscheinend gibts bei dieser Strategie feine Unterschiede. Eigentlich wollte ichs heute noch mal an meinem Frühjahrs-Erfolgsspot versuchen, wirklich rein zufällig gleichzeitig mein nächstgelegener und am bequemsten zu erreichender, aber ich werds auf nächste Woche verschieben und stattdessen ein paar Vorfächer auf Vorrat binden. Normalerweise fang ich an dem Platz um diese Zeit auch dicke Kanalrotaugen und erste Laichbrassen, nur in diesem Jahr scheint ein dort Pontons rangierender Schubi die Unterwasserlandschaft komplett abgeräumt zu haben. Bis dahin sollten die ständigen Schleusenvorgänge auch diesen im Wasser treibenden Nervmix aus Laub und Zweigen in Richtung Mitte abgeleitet haben. Wenigstens das. Jedes Mal aufs Neue eine Freude, wenn ein Teppich aus Eichenlaub, Erlenzapfen, Weidenwürmchen usw. gerade durch ist und der Kanal natürlich genau dann wieder die Richtung wechselt.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Wow, Petri! Trägheit - das waren an einem Tag mehr Spots, als ich insgesamt in diesem Jahr befischt hab.


Da siehts Du es: Ich wechsle lieber die Angelstelle, als auch nur ein Iota an meiner Methode, Montage, Futtertstrategie etc. zu verändern- viel zu faul dafür.



Trotta schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibts bei dieser Strategie feine Unterschiede. Eigentlich wollte ichs heute noch mal an meinem Frühjahrs-Erfolgsspot versuchen, wirklich rein zufällig gleichzeitig mein nächstgelegener und am bequemsten zu erreichender, aber ich werds auf nächste Woche verschieben und stattdessen ein paar Vorfächer auf Vorrat binden. Normalerweise fang ich an dem Platz um diese Zeit auch dicke Kanalrotaugen und erste Laichbrassen, nur in diesem Jahr scheint ein dort Pontons rangierender Schubi die Unterwasserlandschaft komplett abgeräumt zu haben. Bis dahin sollten die ständigen Schleusenvorgänge auch diesen im Wasser treibenden Nervmix aus Laub und Zweigen in Richtung Mitte abgeleitet haben. Wenigstens das. Jedes Mal aufs Neue eine Freude, wenn ein Teppich aus Eichenlaub, Erlenzapfen, Weidenwürmchen usw. gerade durch ist und der Kanal natürlich genau dann wieder die Richtung wechselt.


Mich gruselts schon- aber ich werde mich dieses Jahr wohl auch mal mit dem fremden Planeten namens "Kanal" auseinandersetzen müssen. Vielleicht sogar Futter mixen und anmischen und mit Körbchen angeln. Schon beim Gedanken daran schwinden mir vor Erschöpfung die Sinne, ich glaub ich muss mich erstmal hinlegen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Schon beim Gedanken daran schwinden mir vor Erschöpfung die Sinne, ich glaub ich muss mich erstmal hinlegen.


Das Nachdenken und Abwägen, ob oder ob nicht, wenn ja, dann wohin und womit, hat auch mich bereits jetzt an den Rand des Zusammenbruchs geführt.
Ein ausgiebiger Mittagsschlaf könnte mir helfen... .
Allen nicht ganz so abgewrackten Genossen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Sonntag..


----------



## Minimax

Ach, ich kanns nicht lassen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, ich kanns nicht lassen...


Ich auch nicht - bin gerade aufgestanden, trinke jetzt gemütlich Kaffee und dann geht es vielleicht noch an den Bach....
Petri zu dem schönen Döbel..


----------



## Trotta

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das läuft ja bei euch.
Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.


----------



## Thomas.

allen Fängern Petri Heil, alles richtig gemacht.

bin nach 6 Stunden intensives nichts tun auch wieder da, und wie es sich für einen anständigen Friedfisch Angler gehört habe ich natürlich nix gefangen, aber ich war nicht der einzige.
unser ungekrönter Forellen König war mit seinen 8 sehr unzufrieden so das er nach her die hälfte verscheckt hat, an so arme Teufel wie mich, jetzt ist sie gerade auf der Sonnenbank und wartet darauf von mir begutachtet zu werden.


----------



## Trotta

Abbruch! 




Ein halbherziger Spotwechsel - der Erfolgsspot wurde heute vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer aus befischt - und eine Verdoppelung der Vorfachlänge waren heute der Schlüssel zu einem Haufen weiterer handlanger Rotaugen. Ende des Berichts.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, liebe Freunde! Ich daddel noch son bisschen herum, hier sind Tick, Trick und Track, hintereinander in 3 Minuten auf dieselben ausgezutzelten Maden


----------



## rustaweli

Allerherzlichste Petris in die Runde, wow! 

Okuma - denke auch mit unter 18er arbeitet sie optimal, ab 18er wird das Einklappen beim Transport auch schon eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Pepe56

Hallo liebe Ükels! Gestern wollte ich dann doch nicht angeln gehen, so früh und es war kalt. Ich und Papa waren mit unseren Combos unterwegs .Wir waren zwar bis Nachmittag im Garten, sind danach aber doch noch kurz angeln gegangen. Zum Fluss. Wir fütterten mit LB, MB und Mais gemischt, aus der Hand . 1. Wurf gleich eine Grundel, bei Papa auch . Es passierte nicht mehr viel, noch Grundeln bei Papa. In den letzten 20 Minuten wollte ich an eine andere Stelle werfen. Mein Vater riet mir ab. Ich machte es trotzdem und nahm auch einen neuen Köder. Mais und 2 Maden dazu. War richtig. Andere Bewegungen in der Spitze, bestimmt keine Grundel. Ziehen, Schluss, ziehen. Da haute ich an und dieses schöne Rotauge kam später zum Vorschein. 








Mein größtes bisher. 34 cm.
Freue mich immer noch.
Tschüss ,und ich freue mich auf neue Beiträge .


----------



## Slappy

Na Dat läuft ja. Sehr schön anzusehen. 

Meine Mädels sind heute tatsächlich mal ganz spontan mit mir ab Main gefahren. Allerdings so spontan das ich das ein oder andere vergessen hatte.... Z. B. die Maden 

Zum Glück hatte ich wenigstens Pellets dabei. Gab auch 3 Zupfer, aber kein Fisch. 
Egal, es war schön und die Kinder waren echt lieb. Die Drennan S7 kommt mit 80g Korb an ihre Grenzen 40g gingen gerade noch so bei dem Niedrigwasser. Also muss auf jeden Fall noch ne Heavyfeeder her.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Pepe, sehr schöner Fisch...
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Slappy

Sehr schön Pepe56 alles richtig gemacht, Petri!!!!


----------



## keinangelprofi

Petri an alle Fänger!
Wir sind auch zurück.
Wie erwartet gabs  keinen Graser.
Dafür einen schönen Satzer an der Feeder.


----------



## Minimax

Menschenskinder, heut war ja der halbe Ükel am Wasser- da kann ich nur ein Allgemeines Petri in die Runde schmeißen, und vielen Dank für Eure Bilder und Berichte, Jongens 

An meinem Flüsschen haben sich an dem Wehrabschnitt heute auch Unmengen von Anglern geprömmelt, ausschließlich Spinboys bzw. 2 mit Wasserkugel, ich war der einzige Ansitzer. Aber alle sehr nett und rücksichtsvoll miteinander.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Berichte und Bilder, Freunde.
Ein besonderes Petri Heil geht an Pepe56 .
Der Plötz ist schon richtig groß.


----------



## rustaweli

Pepe56 
Von mir auch ein ganz stolzes Petri mein Sohn! Super gemacht und eine gute Entscheidung getroffen auf die letzten Meter! 
Wie schon mehrmals heute, nun auch hier - danke für den Spot und die Aktion mit der Strömungskante weiter draussen! So lange suche ich die Rotaugen dieses Jahr schon, top!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli , nehme dir doch mal einen Angelguide , ich wüsste da einen aus deinem näheren Umfeld


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> rustaweli , nehme dir doch mal einen Angelguide , ich wüsste da einen aus deinem näheren Umfeld


Ich finde übrigens ganz liebenswert, toll und löblich, wie die Papas ihre Kinder ans Angeln führen. Da sind rustaweli Und Pepe56 nicht alleine. Das Papa-Tochter-Bild von Slappy heute ist grandios. Auch unser langvermisster Kinskiallerklassen Kochtopf steuert das Töpfchen in Richtung Fischwaid. Vor einer Weile war mal Papamopps hier aktiv, er trug schon die Nachwuchsförderung im Namen. Dann ist da noch das Team keinangelprofi & kleinangelprofi, und natürlich die Mooskugel -Buam. 
Ist schon toll, muss ich mal sagen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finde ich auch.
Schön zu sehen wie die Jungükel ihre ersten Angelschritte machen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Finde ich auch.
> Schön zu sehen wie die Jungükel ihre ersten Angelschritte machen.



Bei den grossen Adelshäusern der italienischen Renaissance war es das Zeichen der Mannbarkeit und der nötigen Reife, das Familiengeschäft zu übernehmen, wenn es die Sprösslinge geschafft hatten, ihre Väter durch Gift bzw. Attentate aus dem Weg zu räumen.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax , was ist das grüne Drennanteil mit dem du heute geangelt hast.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri an alle die draußen waren.
Bei uns war es mal wieder zu kalt. Heute morgen um 11Uhr 4Grad und eisiger Wind. Am Nachmittag Sonnenschein und kaum Wind aber da war Spargelschälen angesagt.
 Zum Abend wieder nur 5Grad.
Am 1. Mai gehe ich aber ganz bestimmt los.


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, hier ist ja was los oder besser gesagt in der ganzen großen Ükel-Republik!

Herzliche Petris gehen raus in alle Himmelsrichtungen, einen besonderen Glückwunsch hat sich Pepe56  für das stramme Rotauge verdient. Respekt!!

Ich hatte haute andere Pläne und dazu noch Arbeit, aber die kommenden Tage werde ich sicher die Fischis in der Umgebung beglücken.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Minimax , was ist das grüne Drennanteil mit dem du heute geangelt hast.


Das ist ein Controller aus der Karpfenoberflächenangelei. Verhält sich ähnlich wie ne fast gefüllte Wasserkugel. Ich benutze ihn als Notpose, wenn ich zu Faul bin, die Grundmontage umzubauen.


----------



## rutilus69

Ein herzhaftes Hallo und Petri Heil!

Sorry, dass ich mich in den letzten Tagen etwas rar gemacht habe, aber es war auf Arbeit einfach zu viel los 
Angeltechnisch war auch nicht all zu viel los bei mir, nur das übliche "mal schnell für zwei Stunden an den Kanal" mit dem üblichen Ergebnis von ein paar lütten Plötzen.   

Gestern wollte ich mal was anderes sehen und bin an einen andern Kanal gefahren. Leider war die eigentlich anvisierte Stelle schon belegt aber ich habe trotzdem noch ein gemütliches Plätzchen gefunden und die Sonne genossen. Und was soll ich sagen - alles anders. Statt Plötzen gab es Güstern ohne Ende 
Die Burschen waren schon deutlich größer als das was ich sonst so gewohnt bin und ich konnte meinen Güster - PB auf 32cm hochschrauben (sonst sind die wenn sie groß sind so um die 20cm). Auch Köderwechsel um mal ein paar andere Arten zu überlisten brachten nichts - außer ein paar Ukeleis die sich auf ein Dreier-Madenbündel gestürzt haben sobald es die Wasseroberfläche erreicht hatte. Aber alles in allem war es wieder mal ein schöner und kurzweiliger Tag am Wasser und dieser Kanal wird mich wohl in der nächsten Zeit etwas öfter sehen  

Ende der Woche habe ich mal ein paar Tage frei und pünktlich dazu soll das Wetter feucht werden. Drückt mir mal die Daumen dass es nicht ganz so eklig wird und ich mal wieder etwas länger ans Wasser komme.


----------



## phirania

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ükels! Gestern wollte ich dann doch nicht angeln gehen, so früh und es war kalt. Ich und Papa waren mit unseren Combos unterwegs .Wir waren zwar bis Nachmittag im Garten, sind danach aber doch noch kurz angeln gegangen. Zum Fluss. Wir fütterten mit LB, MB und Mais gemischt, aus der Hand . 1. Wurf gleich eine Grundel, bei Papa auch . Es passierte nicht mehr viel, noch Grundeln bei Papa. In den letzten 20 Minuten wollte ich an eine andere Stelle werfen. Mein Vater riet mir ab. Ich machte es trotzdem und nahm auch einen neuen Köder. Mais und 2 Maden dazu. War richtig. Andere Bewegungen in der Spitze, bestimmt keine Grundel. Ziehen, Schluss, ziehen. Da haute ich an und dieses schöne Rotauge kam später zum Vorschein.
> Anhang anzeigen 372306
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372307
> 
> Mein größtes bisher. 34 cm.
> Freue mich immer noch.
> Tschüss ,und ich freue mich auf neue Beiträge .


Von meiner Seite ein dickes Petri......
Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## geomas

Störenfried in/auf meinem Swim​
Ich war eben kurz am Fluß nebenan. Neben zwei Ükeln (auf Breadpunch am 8er Haken) gabs 3 Plötz mittlerer Größe und ne Güster.
So richtig in Beißlaune waren die Fische nicht. Auf stark auftreibende Knoblauch-Weichpellets, etwa 8cm über Grund angeboten, gab es immerhin Bisse.
Werde damit weiter experimentieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das wär doch ne ausgefallene Spezies für die OCC.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wär doch ne ausgefallene Spezies für die OCC.


Vergiß es! 
Die OCC-Snobs akzeptieren als Fang nicht mal ne Bachstelze...


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein Controller aus der Karpfenoberflächenangelei. Verhält sich ähnlich wie ne fast gefüllte Wasserkugel. Ich benutze ihn als Notpose, wenn ich zu Faul bin, die Grundmontage umzubauen.


Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle Fänger. Mensch hier war ja richtig was los. Vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Berichte.

 Meine erste Urlaubswoche ist nun rum und somit wollte ich hier auch einmal rekapitulieren. In der letzten Woche habe ich viele Sachen an getestet für die ich sonst nie die Zeit finde. Ich habe einen ganzen Tag auf Barbe angesessen, direkt hintern Wehr. Trotz 3 kg Easy Cheesy, 2l Maden, Madenkleber, Käse, Frühstücksfleisch, Madenringen und diversen Pellets gab es nicht einen einzigen Biss an dieser, meiner Meinung nach, Topstelle. Es war schon recht enttäuschend. Da mein Erfahrungsschatz im Barbenbuisness potenziell gegen 0 geht, bin ich auch etwas hilflos. Mal gucken vielleicht versuche ich es diese Woche noch einmal.

Dann habe ich einen Tag ausgiebig die Kapselrolle von Abu getestet (506 MKII) und ich muss sagen ich finde sie Klasse. Gerade an schmaleren Ruhrstrecken ist sie ideal was die Schnurrfreigabe beim Treiben betrifft und auch meine obligatorischen Verwicklungen mit der dünnen Schnur sind weg. Leider gab es auf der Strecke nur ein paar Grundeln als Testobjekte. Da ich demnächst auch einmal verschiedene Stellen mit Pose und leichten Gepäck abfischen will, ist mir in diesen Zusammenhang aufgefallen, dass meine alte Daiwa Matchrute schon ein ganz schönes Gewicht bringt. Gerade im Vergleich zu meinen modernen ultraleichten Sphere Ruten fällt das extrem auf. Also habe ich mir allen guten Vorsätzen zum Trotz eine neu glücklich machende Matche bestellt in 3,90m. Das Ding soll tatsächlich nur unglaubliche 135g wiegen. GLS hat sich für morgen angekündigt und ich bin schon ganz hibbelig und freue mich auf den ersten Einsatz.

Die anderen Tage habe ich verschiedene Stellen ausprobiert aber leider gab es auch hier nur Grundeln. Das Wochenende gehörte meiner Herzdame und einer meiner Töchter, die am Freitag über das Wochenende zu Besuch kam.

Nach Abreise derselben heute Mittag, wollte ich ganz entspannt einfach nur mit der feinen Silstar Graphite Picker eine kleine abendliche Grundelpfanne voll machen, da ja im Moment anscheinend eh nichts anderes ging. Der Plan ging voll auf und selbst auf der Sphere mit großen Pellet und Method Feeder bissen die kleinen Biester.
Und siehe da wenn man gar nichts anderes erwartet kommen die ersten Rotaugen aus der Ruhr. Teilweise zwar ganz schön gefleddert aber  Plötzen. An dieser Stelle hatte ich letztes Jahr schön schöne Plötzen-Tage. Also werde ich da morgen direkt noch einmal hin.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
für mich gings heut doch noch mal am späten Nachmittag auf *Brassenjagd*, auf die ich im Augenblick aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr erpicht bin.
*Brassen*: Ich habe mich schlau gemacht, und vieles gelernt. Zum Beispiel, das sie süßes Futter mögen und zwar viel davon, und sich gerne in sogenannten "Kanälen" aufhalten, offenbar eine Art künstlicher Fluss mit wenig aber seltsamer Strömung, und wenig Struktur. Angeblich dienen diese "Kanälen" dazu, damit grosse Boote
auf ihnen auf- und abfahren können, um Futterstellen zu zerstören. Whateva, ich muss ja nicht alles verstehen.

Ich habe also einen Beutel Futter klargemacht -darauf stand "*Super Bremes*", also muss es ja für die *Brassen* genau richtig sein. Dann bin ich an einen Kanälen in meiner Nähe gebraust. Eigentlich ganz Idyllisch, wenn auch auf den ersten Blick etwas langweilig.
dd





Dort habe ich mit Lotblei die Kante gesucht, und mit Feuereifer begonnen, grosse Mengen von dem *Super-Brassen FUtter* an ihr zu verteilen. Ich habe auch gelesen, das die Brassen es nicht mögen, wenn man ständig füttert, sondern gleich ordentlich vorlegt. Und damit die RIesenboote und die seltsamen Strömungen im Kanälen mir nicht den FUtterplatz zerhauen habe ich eben dierekt die Kante gewählt, damit sich eine Art Spur oder so ergibt.

Daher habe ich auch auf die Pose gesetzt, einfach weil ich so die ganze heisse Zone flexilbel abfischen kann, ohne auf den Grund beschränkt zu sein. Ich habe eine Pose gewählt, die ich gerne in der Spree verwende, und eine abgestufte Bebeleiung von AA bis No2 um flexibel hin und herschieben zu können, das hat sich ausgezahlt. Das ganze habe ich mit meiner OCC Combo transportiert, und ich muss schon sagen, eine Match oder Floatrute, und eine moderne Rolle oder besser noch ne Pin wären wesentlich besser in der Situation gewesen.




Oh, achja, Köder waren Maden, Caster und kleine Dendros., am 16er Haken. Ich habe gelesen, *das kleine Dendros, auf einem reichhaltigen Bett aus speziellem Brassenfutter, an der Kante im Kanälen todsicher auf Brassen sind.*

Es war ein herrlicher Spätnachmittag mit vielen Bissen und vielen Fischen- Ich habe selten so viele Spezies gefangen, wie an diesem Tag, *an dem ich einfach mal
eine Brasse oderzwei angeln wollte*,
Ich durfte *sieben (!) Spezies* begrüßen: Plötzen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Ukeleis, Grundeln, Barsche, und sogar einen süßen Gründling. FInde den Fehler. Beispiele:











Aber dennoch wars ein recht schönes, spannendes Angeln. Es ist schön. wenn ein Plan funktioniert, aber wenn ein Plan auf so kurzweilige Weise wie heute Nachmittag am Kanälen scheitert, ists doch auch nicht schlecht.

hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Haha, versuchs doch im Kanal mal mit Meeräschenfutter, dann klappts sicher mit den Brassen, lieber Minimax!

Danke für den zusammenfassenden Bericht von Angelwoche Nr. 1, lieber Dirk - möge die zweite Woche Dir mehr und kräftigere Fische bescheren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Minimax zum bunten Strauß und auch skyduck .
Tolle Berichte!

Hier war schon wieder Nachtfrost. 
Ob das nochmal ein Ende hat?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. 

Mein We war einigermaßen Fischreich, gab schöne große Rotaugen, 2x Rotfeder mit 36cm und einen Fullrun an der Match in Form eines 70cm Schied auf Semmelflocke. Die Cam war dabei auch im Wasser und offenbarte so einiges und brachte mir damit neue Erkenntnisse.
Fazit der Kameraaktion nach ca. 6 Stunden Aufnahme:
Ich hab viele viele Rotaugen gesehen, von kleinen 10cm bis 40cm war alles dabei. Stachelritter kurz vorm Laichen mit dicken Bäuchen, einen 6 bärtigen Gesellen der sich über die Cam gestellt hat, einen ca 50cm Karpfen der sich Fotogen zeigte und sich für die CAM interessierte.
Dank der CAM konnte ich am Sonntag Bitterlinge beobachten wo ich niemals für möglich hielt das wir welche im Gewässer haben. 25 Jahre einfach so vorbeigefischt und nicht gefangen...super schön zum anschauen mit Rogner und Laichröhre und roten Milchner. 

Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen der mal sein Gewässer besser kennenlernen will, ihr werdet überrascht sein was da so alles rumschwimmt.
Aktuell ist sie sogar im Angebot bei einem großen Versandhaus, die Cam hört auf den Namen Crosstour CT9000.


----------



## rutilus69

Ich glaube auch dass das sehr spannend ist, wenn man mal eine Kamera ins Wasser hängt und sieht was da so rumschwimmt  
Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass ich dann eher einen Kinsky Stufe 10 bekomme: "DA LIEGT DOCH DER KÖDER! FRISS IHN DU BL...DES AR.....OCH!!!"


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, versuchs doch im Kanal mal mit Meeräschenfutter, dann klappts sicher mit den Brassen, lieber Minimax!


Und falls man gerade keine Meeräschenfutter zur Hand hat: Gros Gardons funktioniert auch ganz gut! 


Trotta schrieb:


> Ich bin heute über meinen Schatten gesprungen und hab eine halbe Tüte Gros Gardons, die sich allmählich dem Verfallsdatum nähert, angerührt - Gros Gardons um die Gros Brémes in Sicherheit zu wiegen.
> 
> Am selben Spot heute also Futterkorb statt Partikel. Das Ergebnis war im Großen und Ganzen das Gleiche: ein paar Brassen, diesmal allerdings nur ein 50er.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346506
> 
> 
> In der letzten Stunde hatte ich schließlich ungewöhnlich viele "Fehlbisse". Fehlbisse mit unberührten Maden. Kann nur spekulieren ob das Schnurschwimmer waren, der Korb berüsselt wurde, oder ob die Fischies einfach ihren Unmut über den auf Ost drehenden Wind an mich durchreichen wollten.
> 
> @Sensas: Gardons gabs übrigens keine.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Und falls man gerade keine Meeräschenfutter zur Hand hat: *Gros Gardons* funktioniert auch ganz gut!


Das ist mein Lieblingsstandardfutter. Nächstes mal wieder damit! 
Ich weiss, Futtermachen ist ne Wissenschaft für sich, aber da kann ich nicht einsteigen. Da bleib ich lieber beim gros Gardons, das ist nie völlig verkehrt und lockt eigentlich immer Fische an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> und lockt eigentlich immer Fische an.



Das hier auch. 








						Sensas Foullix Zucki-Konzentrat 33g - Pro-Fishing, 8,99 €
					

Sensas Fouillix Zucki-Konzentrat 33g Für Fouillix gibt es drei verschiedene Anwendungsmöglichkeiten




					pro-fishing.de
				




Ist zwar nicht viel drin aber dafür schön teuer.


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist mein Lieblingsstandardfutter. Nächstes mal wieder damit!
> Ich weiss, *Futtermachen ist ne Wissenschaft für sich*, aber da kann ich nicht einsteigen. Da bleib ich lieber beim gros Gardons, das ist nie völlig verkehrt und lockt eigentlich immer Fische an.


Mit dem richtigen Equipment simply a breeze.  


Zum Feedern auf größere Distanz find ich das GG allerdings ein bisschen zu locker, ich mix etwas Paniermehl drunter, damit es etwas bindiger wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trotta schrieb:


> Zum Feedern auf größere Distanz* find ich das GG allerdings ein bisschen zu locker,*



Im Grundgesetz ist sogar das Feedern geregelt?


----------



## Trotta

Naklar, und wenn die falschen Leute das Bild sehen, steht der Verfassungsschutz bei mir vor der Tür!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch dass das sehr spannend ist, wenn man mal eine Kamera ins Wasser hängt und sieht was da so rumschwimmt
> Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass ich dann eher einen Kinsky Stufe 10 bekomme: "DA LIEGT DOCH DER KÖDER! FRISS IHN DU BL...DES AR.....OCH!!!"



So darfst du das nicht sehen und die Kamera auch nicht nutzbar dafür müsste man eine Waterwulf kaufen nur dafür ist mir das Geld etwas zu schade wenn es eine Aktioncam auch tut. Was es sehr schön zeigt, das die Gewässer doch voller sind als man immer meint und es doch weit aus mehr Arten gibt als man selber meint.
Wenn du mal siehst das nachmittags um 3 Uhr bei vollen Sonnenschein einfach so ein Waller bei diesen Temperaturen im Freiwasser rumschwimmt und alle darauf Abends oder Nachts ansitzen stärkt mich das nur in meiner Vorgehensweise indem ich weiterhin in der Nacht lieber das Bett drücke als mich im Dunkeln rumzuschleichen. Man blickt auf das ganze etwas anders und versteht vieles umsobesser. Allein die Zeit wo man sich die Aufnahmen anschaut ist wie wenn du ein Geschenk aufmachst und erwartet das etwas tolles drinne ist. Die Freude dannach quasi.


----------



## Tokka

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> So darfst du das nicht sehen und die Kamera auch nicht nutzbar dafür müsste man eine Waterwulf kaufen nur dafür ist mir das Geld etwas zu schade wenn es eine Aktioncam auch tut. Was es sehr schön zeigt, das die Gewässer doch voller sind als man immer meint und es doch weit aus mehr Arten gibt als man selber meint.
> Wenn du mal siehst das nachmittags um 3 Uhr bei vollen Sonnenschein einfach so ein Waller bei diesen Temperaturen im Freiwasser rumschwimmt und alle darauf Abends oder Nachts ansitzen stärkt mich das nur in meiner Vorgehensweise indem ich weiterhin in der Nacht lieber das Bett drücke als mich im Dunkeln rumzuschleichen. Man blickt auf das ganze etwas anders und versteht vieles umsobesser. Allein die Zeit wo man sich die Aufnahmen anschaut ist wie wenn du ein Geschenk aufmachst und erwartet das etwas tolles drinne ist. Die Freude dannach quasi.


Darf ich dich fragen, was für eine Kamera du hast und wie du sie ins Wasser stellst?


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Equipment simply a breeze.
> Anhang anzeigen 372443
> 
> Zum Feedern auf größere Distanz find ich das GG allerdings ein bisschen zu locker, ich mix etwas Paniermehl drunter, damit es etwas bindiger wird.


Naa, ich meinte das Herstellen von Futter aus verschiedenen Zutaten, um bestimmte EIgenschaften zu erhalten, So wie es Fantastic Fishing beispielsweise auf dem 16er Haken beschreibt. Das Erfordert viel wissen und Erfahrung, und konstantes Überprüfen der Ergebnisse, was halt die Matchmen machen. Das zu können wär natürlich königlich... aber I can´t be bothered.
Bissl Futter Pimpen mach ich auch meistens, mal etwas Paniermehl wie Du sagst, oder wenn ich habe den guten (Röst-!!)-Hanf, fett, paar Maggothen oder etwas Mais. Aber Basis bleibt das GrosGradons, einfach weil ich gute Erfahrungen damit habe und und in etwa weiss wie es sich verhält.

Wo ich gerade Deinen Futterkorb sehe: Der Händler, bei dem Du ihn gekauft hast, hat jetzt auch einen Pakt mit Sensas geschlossen und einiges von denen da. Bei der nächsten Bestellung will er auch GG und den fetten Rösthanf mitbestellen.


----------



## Trotta

Schon klar, aber dafür fehlt mir Ehrgeiz und wissenschaftliche Begeisterung. Sobald es wärmer wird, fütter ich i.d.R. einen fingernagelfreundlichen Mix aus Dosenmais und Maispellets. Vom Gros Gardons hab ich noch einen kleinen Vorrat, weil es bei dem exklusiven Fachhändler "Decathlon" im letzten Jahr für 1€ pro Beutel verramscht wurde.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tokka schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen, was für eine Kamera du hast und wie du sie ins Wasser stellst?



Ich hab die Crosstour 9000, aktuell für 35€ im Angebot.
Für die Halterung hab ich mir eine Platte genommen und einen Adapter darauf montiert. Sollte ich die Kamera mal für was anderes brauchen wird sie nur abgeschraubt oder aus dem Gehäuse genommen. Die gesamte Konstuktion hat gewogen 450g und wird mittels meiner schweren Hechtspinne abgelassen.
Am We hat leider dieses Gewicht nicht ausgereicht und es wurde mittels Klebeband nochmals 90g zugepackt. Für die nächsten Tests muss ich mir wohl meine Wallerrute mit der 0,50er nehmen um das Ding abzulegen. Einen Einfluß aufs ablegen hast du aber nicht wenn viele Steine im Wasser sind dann kann die Kamera schräg stehen und die Aufnahmen werden nicht so toll.
Eines mal nebenbei, habt bitte Verständnis wenn ich hier keine Aufnahmen zeige, mache das wirklich nur für mich selber oder zeige sie paar Freunden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mächtig windig heute wieder am Flüsschen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erster Biss...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kurze Flaute. So macht es mehr Spaß...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächster Biss und Drill.....Ü50.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der nächste Dickkopf......läuft heute wieder


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein kleiner......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eeon wenig größer...


----------



## Minimax

Petri lieber Professor Tinca , das läuft ja wieder bei Dir, wunderschöne Fische


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil Andi. Läuft ja mal wieder super bei dir. Ich denke an dich, während ich Maloche. Viel Spaß noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde. Jetzt hat's gescheppert.  
Ich sitze ja hier an dieser Stelle nicht wegen den Döbeln, sondern weil ich hier einen bislang unentdeckten Giebelschwarm vermute. Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch an meinen Erstnachweis letztens?
Ich darf verkünden - er war nicht allein....

Sein monströser Giebelkumpel schaute gerade vorbei....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute ist ein Tag....  
57er Brachsen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich mach Schluss. Besser wird's heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich mach Schluss. Besser wird's heute nicht mehr.



Sei mal nicht so pessimistisch, da geht doch noch was  .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bin längst wieder zu Hause.
Da wäre noch was gegangen aber ich hatte nix zu essen mit und meine Tabletten auch nicht.
Ich wollte ja nur mal für zwei drei Stunden bisschen pietschen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

war heute von 13-17Uhr am Vereinssee, Regenbogenforelle für die OCC war angesagt. Nada außer Wind war garnichts nicht einen Zupfer. Mutiere noch zum Ober- Franzosen


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> war heute von 13-17Uhr am Vereinssee, Regenbogenforelle für die OCC war angesagt. Nada außer Wind war garnichts nicht einen Zupfer. Mutiere noch zum Ober- Franzosen


Lass den Kopf nicht so hängen. Zumindest warst du draußen an der frischen Luft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tokka

Schwupps, da gab es einen Bauchklatscher …


----------



## Thomas.

Petri an allen Fängern von Gestern, und ein ganz dickes an Prof.

gestern hatte ich leider keine Gelegenheit mal ans Wasser zu kommen, war im Osten der Republik unterwegs.
der Plan A, für Heute ist es über bewaffnet mit 3 Ruten(OCC, Grund u. Match) zu versuchen am Teich was raus zu holen, oder Plan B noch einmal nur mit der Pin los und mal hier und da schauen was es so an Fisch(klein) gibt.
Plan C, erst bis Mittag mit der Pin los, und am Nachmittag dann zu Plan A wechseln  
ich finde C hört sich sehr gut an  vor allem weil ja hier auch ab morgen das Wetter wider schlechter werden soll und ich auch keine zeit haben werde,
bin dann mal los, 
denen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen viel glück und Petri.


----------



## Stippi68

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten gestern, an Heinz seinem Geburstag, einen wunderschönen Tag am Wasser verbracht. Tolles Wetter, Frühstück am Wasser und auch noch Fische 
gefangen. Was will man mehr. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, habe ich hier einen Giebel erwischt?






Grüße Stippi


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja ein Giebel. 
Petri Heil Susanne und grüß mir den Heinz.

Tricast 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Heinz.


----------



## Tikey0815

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten gestern, an Heinz seinem Geburstag, einen wunderschönen Tag am Wasser verbracht. Tolles Wetter, Frühstück am Wasser und auch noch Fische
> gefangen. Was will man mehr. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, habe ich hier einen Giebel erwischt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372519
> 
> 
> Grüße Stippi


Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich an Heinz !


----------



## geomas

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag, lieber Heinz und Petri zum schönen Giebel, liebe Susanne!

Eieiei, das lief ja wieder bombig bei Dir, líeber Professore. Schön, daß Du einen soliden Giebel-Stamm entdecken konntest.


----------



## rutilus69

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag Tricast !


----------



## Jason

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag Tricast .
Petri Heil Stippi68 zum Giebel. Wüsste gar nicht, wo ich einen bei uns fangen könnte. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Lieber Heinz Tricast 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag,
alles Gute und Gesundheit wünsch ich Dir,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Tricast , auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute nachträglich...


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zu deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich dir
Stippi68 Dickes Petri zu dem tollen Giebel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zeit für eine Fortsetzung....


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca Wenn du nicht so weit entfernt wärest käme ich vorbei um dich da rein zu schubsen wegen seelischer Grausamkeit.
 Dickes Petri und hol was raus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erster Fisch. Ein rasender Döbel-GT, der mir mal eben 8 bis 10m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen hat.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> wegen seelischer Grausamkeit.


Wie wahr, wie wahr. Er macht das mit Absicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca Du alter Verführer! Ich muss noch 3 Emails schreiben, und dann hopse ich ins Minimobil!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Professor Tinca Du alter Verführer! Ich muss noch 3 Emails schreiben, und dann hopse ich ins Minimobil!


Viel Spaß. Sorgt mal für ordentlich Lesestoff, das ich den Tag  in der Firma rum bekomme. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74

Tricast 
Von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. 

Der Brassen ist ja richtig schön genährt.
Professor Tinca 

Giebel gibt's bei uns ab und zu.
Die beissen recht vorsichtig und nur auf Winzköder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der nächste....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erster Fisch. Ein rasender Döbel-GT, der mir mal eben 8 bis 10m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 372539


Du schämst dich echt für nix


----------



## Minimax

Ächz.... wird wohl einer von diesen Tagen
Sofort Stelle wechseln und strenges Anfütterverbot. Is das einzige wat hilft.




Aber tolles Hochzeitskleid, das muss ich zugeben. Ob das Englische Wort "horny" vom Laichausschlag der Weissfische abgeleitet ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier beißt momentan nur Kleinzeug...


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Minimax , dass Du für deine wunderschönen Bilder die 300er in den Dreck wirfst, kann ich gut verstehen, das passt ja irgendwie.
Aber die Rute.... Mann, deine schöne Rute.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Fische werden immer kleiner.....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Minimax , dass Du für deine wunderschönen Bilder die 300er in den Dreck wirfst, kann ich gut verstehen, das passt ja irgendwie.
> Aber die Rute.... Mann, deine schöne Rute.....


Muss das Gerät abkönnen. Ist auf Praxis gebaut, ausserdembraucht ich das Bild für die OCC.
Aber gerne, hier einer ohne Tackle im Bild


----------



## Slappy

Alles Gute nachträglich Tricast 

Professor Tinca von mir bekommst jetzt nur noch einen Daumen hoch und kein Herz mehr...... ICH WILL AUCH SO EIN GEWÄSSER!!!!!!!! 

Minimax Petri! Auf das noch mehr kommt. 

@alle die am Wasser sind. 
Viel Spaß und füttert uns mit euren Berichten. Mit bissi Glück komm ich noch mal ne kleine Runde ans Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der ist wieder besser. 54cm und weit über 5 Pfund.
Man beachte das scheunentorgroße Maul.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und noch einer....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und schon der nächste.....


----------



## Skott

PETRI an den Professore ! 

und

herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich an Heinz Tricast


----------



## Slappy

Kurze Feierabendrunde


----------



## Professor Tinca

So. Ende der Live Übertragung.
Brachsen und Giebel wollen heute nicht und ich bekomme langsam Hunger.
War wieder schön am Flüsschen.


----------



## Minimax

Petri lieber Professor Tinca von solch herrlichen Maschinen kann ich nur träumen   
Und viel Erfolg Slappy für die Abendrunde


----------



## Thomas.

das wichtigste zu erst, 
alles gute zu Geburtstag Tricast 
Petri an Stippi68 Professor Tinca Minimax  und Slappy  viel Erfolg.

mein Tag war so durchwachsen, erste Stelle wo ich vorher noch nie war, war sehr überraschend, innerhalb einer halben Stunde ca. 25-30 Rotaugen Rotfedern, so das ich eingepackt habe (das grenzte an Arbeit) 




zweite Stelle tat sich nix, einpacken ab zu Nr.3 anderer Fluss,





 meine Döbelstelle war besetzt   allso 300m weiter, und einen 54er hat es gegeben, eingepackt und ab nach Hause wo Mutter mit dem Grill wartet.




nach dem Mittag ab zum Teich, aber nur mit 2 Ruten, leider nix, aber schön wars


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder Thomas.
Petri Heil zum Plötzenschwarm!
Und natürlich auch Petri Heil an Minimax und Slappy und alle die sonst noch draußen sind oder waren.


----------



## Slappy

Petri in alle Richtungen. 
Sehr schöne Fische wurden hier wieder gefangen.   

Bei mir war es eine Nullnummer. 
3 mal ging die Pose tauchen, aber es ist nichts hängen geblieben. 
Trotzdem war es eine schöne Stunde am Wasser. Meine Tochter war mit und wollte auch mal angeln. Also hab ich die Spinne fertig gemacht und hab sie mal kurbeln lassen. Es hat ihr Spaß gemacht. Wäre echt interessant gewesen wenn da ein RBD eingestiegen wäre


----------



## Tokka

Ich war heute auch noch mal für ein paar Stündchen am Wasser. Ich wollte mal wieder nen Hecht mit Köfi überlisten und nen Karpfen mit meiner OCC fangen. Was soll ich sagen: es hat geklappt. Auch wenn es keine Löwen waren, aber zusammen mit einigen Rotaugen und Güstern war es dann ein super gelungener Tag. Ick freu mir


----------



## Jason

Tokka schrieb:


> Auch wenn es keine Löwen waren, aber zusammen mit einigen Rotaugen und Güstern war es dann ein super gelungener Tag.


Es müssen doch nicht immer große Fische sein. Man kann sich auch an den kleineren erfreuen, Hauptsache es tut sich was. Mit dem Spiegler hast du einen Punkt ergattert. Petri.
Petri Heil auch an Professor Tinca , Minimax und Thomas. Slappy , es kann nicht immer so laufen wie man es sich denkt, kenne das nur zu gut. Ich wünsche deiner Tochter beim nächsten mal mehr Glück. Ab dem WE ziehe ich auch wieder los. Vereinsflüsschen und die Teiche stehen auf den Plan.  Mal schauen was so geht. Bis dahin .

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Etliche dicke Petris sende ich in die Runde, vor allem aber "Alles Gute" nachträglich Tricast !


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte und nicht minder schönen Fotos!

Ich hatte heute mit nervigem Computerkram zu tun und bin abgedreht aber mit rechteckigen Augen.
Morgen Vormittag klappts hoffentlich mit ner kleinen Runde am Fluß nebenan. Jeder Fisch ist mir willkommen, selbst ohne Biß könnte ich es wohl am Wasser aushalten - Hauptsache keine „Installer” und Authentifizierungen mehr...


----------



## hester

Erstmal alles Gute für Tricast zum Geburtstag.
Gestern war ich mit meinem Junior (Junior ist gut, ist inzwischen auch schon 41, wie die Zeit vergeht) am See. Maden, Mais, Pellet, Boilies, nix, aber sowas von garnix, kein Zupfer, absolut tot. Anderer Angler auch tote Hose. 
Naja, haben wir wieder unser Liedchen angestimmt, Wetter war wenigstens gut.
Ich muß unbedingt ein Opfer finden um die Wassergötter wieder gnädig zu stimmen.

Zum Glück ist es wenigstens den anderen Ükelanern besser ergangen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Während alle Anderen fleißig angeln und schöne Fische fangen, steht bei mir "Große Revision der Angelbox" an.
War das Ding verdreckt... .
	

		
			
		

		
	









Wirbel und Spaltblei müssen noch sortiert werden, aber irgendwie hab ich keinen Bock mehr...


----------



## phirania

Ein dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier in der Runde. 
Ich wollt ich könnte auch mal wieder los,aber das dauert noch eine Weile.....
Aber bis dahin erfeue ich mich an Euren Fängen und Berichte vom Wasser.
Weiter so.


----------



## skyduck

Puh komme ja kaum mit Lesen hinterher. Petri Professor Tinca zum Traumgiebel und den Döbelschwärmen. Meinen nächsten Angelurlaub mach ich bei dir. Vermietest du auch ? .
Herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich auch an den lieben Tricast . Da muss ich direkt wieder an einen fantastischen Apfelkuchen denken... Ich freue mich irgendwann auf eine Wiederholung. Auch alle anderen Fängern Minimax Tokka Thomas. und alle anderen vergessenen. Gestern habe ich meine neue Acolyte Ultra  Matchrute eingeweiht. Echt ein tolles Teil, jetzt muss ich mich mal wieder mit dem Thema Wagglerwahl und Montage beschäftigen, das war gestern nicht richtig gut. Zumindest gab es ein paar Wappentiere. Bericht folgt demnächst.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Heinz (Tricast), auch von mir noch alles Gute nachträglich. Wie es aussieht, habt ihr deinen Ehrentag standesgemäß verbracht. 

Allen Ükeln ein herzliches Petri zu euren beachtlichen Fängen. Bei mir gibts derzeit anglerisch nicht viel zu berichten, daher erfreue ich mich umso mehr an euren Berichten und Experimenten. Wenn alles gut geht, werde ich morgen Abend unserem Minimax nacheifern und am Kanal die Kante unsicher machen. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es klappt.


----------



## Kneto

Tricast: Lieber Heinz, auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich zu deinem Geburtstag. Ich hoffe, du hast deinen Ehrentag genossen und dich gebührend feiern lassen?

Ein kräftiges Petri an alle, die in den letzten Tagen & Wochen bereits am Wasser waren und auch gefangen haben. Da werde ich schon neidisch.
Bei mir hat sich bisher nicht die Gelegenheit zu einem Ansitz ergeben, entweder spielte das Wetter im frei nicht mit oder ich musste bei passendem Wetter arbeiten.
Gestern hatten wir natürlich bestes Wetter mit fast schon sommerlichen Temperaturen, doch hatte ich mir als Tagesziel den Räderwechsel von "W" auf "S" gesetzt.
Und da ich im vergangen Jahr beim Wechsel von "S" auf "W" die Sommerreifen/Felgen nicht gereinigt hatte (Zeitnot oder doch Faulheit?)
musste dies natürlich vor dem Wechsel nachgeholt werden.

Zumindest bin ich aus dieser Sicht für den kommenden Ansitz bereit. Das Wetter soll nun ja auch von den Temperaturen angenehmer bleiben, wenn auch wechselhaft mit Schauern.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## rhinefisher

Wie haben einen Pegel von 122cm - da wird es echt schwierig mit der Angelei.
Von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Wasser im Bach.
Da kann es eigentlich nicht mehr lange dauern, bis der Rhein mit Schleusen zugebaut wird...
Dann wird das Angeln zwar erheblich einfacher, aber der Charme wäre weg.
Gerade halten mich nur noch eure schönen Berichte, Erfolge und Bilder aufrecht..
Danke dafür!
Am Wochenende wird trozdem wieder geangelt....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

moin,

also wenn ich mir die Fangbilder hier so ansehe hab ich so eine Vermutung...

wie macht Ihr das mit dem Versand? Kurierdienst oder fährt einer von Euch über Nacht ruckzuck durch die Gegend und bringt die Fische zu nem Angelkumpel?
Weil es ist ja erwiesen, das es deutschlandweit jeweils nur einen Döbel und eine Grundel gibt. Aber ständig ein anderer hier Fangbilder von den Fischen einstellt...


----------



## Minimax

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> also wenn ich mir die Fangbilder hier so ansehe hab ich so eine Vermutung...
> 
> wie macht Ihr das mit dem Versand? Kurierdienst oder fährt einer von Euch über Nacht ruckzuck durch die Gegend und bringt die Fische zu nem Angelkumpel?
> Weil es ist ja erwiesen, das es deutschlandweit jeweils nur einen Döbel und eine Grundel gibt. Aber ständig ein anderer hier Fangbilder von den Fischen einstellt...


Die Spatzen pfeifens von den Dächern, du hast erkannt:


Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt haste mich! Ehrlich gesagt, ist das mein treuer Stunt-Döbel Norbert, der in meiner Badewanne lebt, und der mich nun schon seit Jahren im Lagel ans Wasser begleitet, um Fangfotos zu fälschen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

muhaha... Norbert hat sich lange absentiert - der war besendert und hatte Deine ständigen Buldo-Tests in der Wanne lange satt. Stund-Döbel erhalten zudem seit längerem kein Visum mehr für Good Old Germany, er fristet nunmehr seit einigen Monden sein kärgliches Dasein in einem swim in England, Rod H. bestreitet seinen Unterhalt mit der Vermietung der Fotos...


----------



## Tricast

Ich bedanke mich für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche zu meinem 74. Geburtstag. Wir hatten einen sehr schönen Tag am Wasser und abends gab es Tafelspitz mit Kren. Ein Geburtstagsgeschenk bekam ich auch: Einen Gutschein für eine Portion Cassata in meiner Lieblingseisdiele.
Und wenn ich meine abgesägte Schrotflinte (wie so trefflich Herr Minimax formulierte) eingesetzt hätte, dann hätte ich auch was zum zeigen gehabt. So hat Frau Hübner wieder den Vogel abgeschossen.
Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Zeit am Wasser und passt auf euch auf.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir die Fangbilder hier so ansehe hab ich so eine Vermutung...


jenau und mich baben sie dabei ausgelassen


----------



## Hecht100+

Das kommt davon, wenn man wie wir in der Anglerischen Diaspora lebt.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Während alle Anderen fleißig angeln und schöne Fische fangen, steht bei mir "Große Revision der Angelbox" an.
> War das Ding verdreckt... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372647
> Anhang anzeigen 372648
> 
> 
> Wirbel und Spaltblei müssen noch sortiert werden, aber irgendwie hab ich keinen Bock mehr...



das kenne ich, ich muss meinen Rucksack auch mal wider vom Müll befreien, gestern konnte ich zeitlich und wollte Wettertechnisch nicht ans Wasser, so habe ich dann die OCC umgebaut für Samstag, wäre doch gelacht wenn ich nicht einen Esox auf ansage meiner OCC Liste hinzufügen kann.
Meine rhinefisher Spezialist Matchrute bzw. der Rolle habe ich dann auch noch eine neue schön Gelbe 0,18er Schnur spendiert, und vor lauter Langeweile habe ich in der Bucht noch 2 11ft Einzelfutterale so wie eine gebrauchte Fliegenfischerweste (für experimentellen zwecke) geschossen.   
und sollte ich noch meine Gummistiefel finden werde ich trotz Regen nachher mal für nee halbe Stunde los.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> steht bei mir "Große Revision der Angelbox" an.
> War das Ding verdreckt... .Wirbel und Spaltblei müssen noch sortiert werden, aber irgendwie hab ich keinen Bock mehr...





Thomas. schrieb:


> das kenne ich, ich muss meinen Rucksack auch mal wider vom Müll befreien



Yo, is auch bei mir mal wieder an der Zeit


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Yo, is auch bei mir mal wieder an der Zeit
> Anhang anzeigen 372757


Wow, da kann man ja schon fast Kartoffeln pflanzen.


----------



## Jason

Morgen wollte ich auf meiner Baustelle was tun, haha aber wir haben ja Feiertag. Tja, dann muss eben die Arbeit ruhen und ich geh ans Flüsschen. Schönes Wochenende. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Wer einen permanent aufgeräumten Angelrucksack mit sich rumträgt, der verschwendet doch letztendlich nur wertvolle Angelzeit zum Aufräumen. In diesem Sinne: Es lebe das Chaos!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nicht ganz, wenn Sachen fehlen, die man immer wieder oder plötzlich mal braucht, ist das schon saudoof.
Vor allem wenn man deswegen nicht richtig angreifen kann ...


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Yo, is auch bei mir mal wieder an der Zeit
> Anhang anzeigen 372757


oh mein Gott, neeee da juckt es mir gleich über all


----------



## Minimax

Das Schöne am Nübsie/Tackle sortieren ist ja, das man gleich nen Vorwand hat zum Angelladen zu brausen, um reale oder vorgestellte Mängel aufzufüllen.
Jetzt wird erstmal ein Schwung neue Bleie gesprüht
	

		
			
		

		
	






Edit: sooo, fertig. Keine Ahnung obs was bringt, ich finde aber vertrauenseinflössender als die Funkelnagelneuen-Glitzi-Bleie


----------



## yukonjack

Junge Junge, 30sec. im OCC Fangtrööt meine Brasse drin und schon erste Like von Hecht 100. Ihr seid ja megaschnell. Danke dafür.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Brachsen.
Petri Heil, Jack!


----------



## yukonjack

Jetzt war der Prof. schneller.


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner Brachsen.
> Petri Heil, Jack!


Danke. War heute auch der einzige Biss.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wir passen nur auf, das da für Minimax nichts falsches reingesetzt wird. 

Und für so einen tollen Fisch gebe ich dir gerne ein Like.


----------



## Niklas32

War heute auch mal ne Runde mit ner Karpfen- und ner Feederrute unterwegs. Ergebnis waren viele halbstarke Brachsen und ein etwas besseres aber recht dünnes Exemplar.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt wird erstmal ein Schwung neue Bleie gesprüht


Sag mal, womit sprühst Du die denn ein - und hält das länger als von 12 bis Mittag?
Bei mir hat sich eigentlich bloß die Pulverbeschichtung als halbwegs dauerhaft erwiesen.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mal einige Pilker mit Grundierung und hochwertigem Lack gefärbt, aber nach ner halben Stunde im Einsatz sahen die total entblättert aus...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> und hält das länger als von 12 bis Mittag?


Ja, sonst würde ich es ja nicht machen. Bisher irgendein random rotbraun, das war jetzt alle. Habe mir jetzt eine dunklerotbraune Grundierung mit Struktureffekt besorgt, ist auch schön matt.

Generell sprühe ich die Bleie in einem Karton pervers dick ein und schütteln sie, 10min später ein zweiter Durchgang. So verteilt sich die Farbe gut. Hält eigentlich auch gut.
Klar gibts Abnutzung im Gebrauch. Die kleinen Strukturreichen Flüsschen und die hindernisgeprägten Johnnie-Bunker die ich neangle sorgen aber dafür, das die kaum ein Prloblem sind.
Hg
Minimax

Edit: Herzliches Petri zu den schönen Brassen yukonjack und Niklas32


----------



## Forelle74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sag mal, womit sprühst Du die denn ein - und hält das länger als von 12 bis Mittag?
> Bei mir hat sich eigentlich bloß die Pulverbeschichtung als halbwegs dauerhaft erwiesen.
> Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mal einige Pilker mit Grundierung und hochwertigem Lack gefärbt, aber nach ner halben Stunde im Einsatz sahen die total entblättert aus...


Ich hab sie auch immer beschichtet .
Gibt ja auch einen tollen Thread darüber 

Thema 'Blei Pulverbeschichten' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/blei-pulverbeschichten.343413/



Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: sooo, fertig. Keine Ahnung obs was bringt, ich finde aber vertrauenseinflössender als die Funkelnagelneuen-Glitzi-Bleie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372780


Ich mag auch keine funkelnde Bleie.
Irgendwie störts mich.

Ein dickes Petri an yukonjack und Niklas32


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Yo, is auch bei mir mal wieder an der Zeit
> Anhang anzeigen 372757


Soo, Bleietui ist wieder nachgefüllt und die Tasche ist auch wieder Sauber und ordentlich. Ausserdem hab auch ich die Angelweste aufgeräumt, und Haken- und Nübsiebox ergänzt. Jetzt kanns wieder losgehen. Hoffentlich wirds morgen Wettermässig schön unangenehm und mies, dann wird sich vielleicht die Volkafeststimmung zum 1.Mai in Grenzen halten...


----------



## Tobias85

Ich von mir Petri zu euren tollen Bresen.

Mein Angeldealer hat wieder auf (also Click and collect) und so bin ich heute endlich wieder in den Genuss meiner heißgeliebten Zendel-Maden und Pinkies gekommen. Hab dann Minimax ein bisschen imitiert, indem ich ne Portion Gardon gros aus dem Tiefkühler geholt und mich damit feedernd an den Kanal gesetzt habe. Leider hat mich der kanalübliche 'Fluch des Kahn' getroffen, damit wars ein recht unentspanntes Angeln und ein richtiger Futterplatz ließ sich kaum aufbauen. Dementsprechend vermelde ich keinen Fang. Ab morgen sitzen dann wieder die Zanderangler Schulter an Schulter.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil in die Runde!

#bleie
Die DS-Bleie aus „gutem Blei” sind im Wasser ratzfatz dunkel angelaufen und glitzern nicht mehr wie ein Shoppingcenterchristmastree.
Reicht für mich aus.

War heute 2x kurz am Wasser - es gab mittags lütte Plötz und Güstern dazu, heute Abend ergänzten einige Ükel den Mix. Als Köder dienten Brot und Mais.
Irgendwie paßt mir das Wetter so gar nicht: Körper, Geist und die Seele sowieso fordern deutlich höhere Temperaturen ein jetzt Ende April.
Morgen und am Sonntag steht etwas Arbeit an, mal sehen, ob es mit der Angelei klappt oder ob die verschoben wird.

Euch allen einen guten Start in den sogenannten Wonnemonat!


----------



## Jason

Tja, dieser April soll der kälteste seit 40 Jahren gewesen sein. Die Temperaturen werden nur zaghaft in den nächsten Tagen steigen. 
Petri Heil geomas , auch wenn es nur ein Kurzansitz gewesen war, hast du was gefangen. 
Im Laufe des Tages gehe ich mal ans Flüsschen, bin wie gesagt neugierig, was sich da für  neu entdeckten Fischlis tummeln. Jetzt fange ich gleich an zu tanzen und zwar in den Mai. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Tja, dieser April soll der kälteste seit 40 Jahren gewesen sein. Die Temperaturen werden nur zaghaft in den nächsten Tagen steigen.
> Petri Heil geomas , auch wenn es nur ein Kurzansitz gewesen war, hast du was gefangen.
> Im Laufe des Tages gehe ich mal ans Flüsschen, bin wie gesagt neugierig, was sich da für  neu entdeckten Fischlis tummeln. Jetzt fange ich gleich an zu tanzen und zwar in den Mai.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Viel Spaß beim Taumeln   Ist aber echt so, es ist sehr selten dass meinereiner nach dem Winter mal Sonne und Wärme herbeisehnt, aber es wird kommen und ich freu mich auf ein paar OCC fähige freie Tage übernächste Woche


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> und ich freu mich auf ein paar OCC fähige freie Tage übernächste Woche


Ich ebenso. Hab so einiges geplant, was die OCC betrifft. Ist für mich im allgemeinen eine spannende Angelegenheit. Kochtopf ,wann geht es an die Fulle? Ne Barbe und ein Döbel wird doch wohl drin sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Geo, 
Jason und Tobias so wie allen andern die es heute ans Wasser zieht viel Erfolg.

werde jetzt auch mit der OCC losziehen und versuchen einen Schnabeldöbel zu erlegen, das größte Problem dabei dürfte aber das fangen eines geeigneten Köders sein, da ich gestern vergessen habe welche aufzutauen.  

allen anderen einen schönen ersten Maifeiertag


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Tja, dieser April soll der kälteste seit 40 Jahren gewesen sein. Die Temperaturen werden nur zaghaft in den nächsten Tagen steigen.
> Petri Heil geomas , auch wenn es nur ein Kurzansitz gewesen war, hast du was gefangen.
> Im Laufe des Tages gehe ich mal ans Flüsschen, bin wie gesagt neugierig, was sich da für  neu entdeckten Fischlis tummeln. Jetzt fange ich gleich an zu tanzen und zwar in den Mai.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hoffe, dass dein Rücken den Hexentanz gut überstanden hat...


----------



## Thomas.

ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert  sagte mal ein weiser Mann.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 und ein Schnabeldöbel auf ansage


----------



## phirania

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert  sagte mal ein weiser Mann.
> Anhang anzeigen 372827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und ein Schnabeldöbel auf ansage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372828


Petri.
Geht schon gut los.


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass dein Rücken den Hexentanz gut überstanden hat...


Jawoll, die Akupunktur hilft sehr gut. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

oh, ich habe gerade von einem Kollegen erfahren das es keine 200m von mir in unserem Stadtgraben Kauraschen geben soll genauso wie einiges andere was so in diversen Gartenteichen und Aquarien rumschwimmt und dort zu groß geworden ist, ich werde mal am späten Nachmittag dort mein glück mit Brot versuchen da dort auch Enten gefüttert werden, der Graben gehört zu unserem Vereinsgewässer trotzdem möchte ich irgendwie nicht das ich dort gesehenen werde, ich finde mitten in der Stad"t zu fischen sieht ein wenig blöd aus


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich werde mal am späten Nachmittag dort mein glück mit Brot versuchen





Thomas. schrieb:


> möchte ich irgendwie nicht das ich dort gesehenen werde


Dann ist der Nachmittag des ersten Mai natürlich ideal....


----------



## Jason

Ich sitze hier auf heißen Kohlen. Angelsachen sind im Auto verstaut. Nun hat sich mein Bauleiter um 16 Uhr angemeldet, zwecks Besprechung. . Die nächsten Tage könne er nicht. Aber danach geht es los bei angenehmen 15 Grad.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Nun hat sich mein Bauleiter um 16 Uhr angemeldet,


lasse den doch am Wasser antreten   Sonntage und Feiertage da bin ich ganz allergisch wenn da jemand was von mir möchte. (ich rede nicht von Freunde oder Kollegen)




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann ist der Nachmittag des ersten Mai natürlich ideal....



das hast du natürlich recht, da habe ich in dem Moment nicht dran gedacht


----------



## rutilus69

Hier gab es auch wieder etwas Füsch   
Erst eine schöne Rotfeder


Dann noch ein paar Brassen


Und ein kleiner Satzer


Dazu noch ein paar ordentliche Güster und Plötzen.
Alles auf Mais oder Made an der OCC Kombi, 14er Haken, 12er Vorfach und 16er Hauptschnur und Pose.

Das war wieder ein wunderschöner Tag am Wasser 

Allen anderen, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben noch ein dickes Petri Heil!


----------



## phirania

So denn nach langer Gesundheitlicher Abwesenheit heute mal wieder zum See geschafft.
Gab auch so einige Überraschgungen.
Heute auch nur Mais dabei gehabt aber lief.
Nach einigen Rotaugen gab es eine schöne Schleie einen Schuppi und einem Koikarpfen..


----------



## phirania

Bilder sind leider nicht sehr gut geworden.


----------



## phirania

Und Nachwuchs gab es auch wieder reichlich am See.


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> So denn nach langer Gesundheitlicher Abwesenheit heute mal wieder zum See geschafft.
> Gab auch so einige Überraschgungen.
> Heute auch nur Mais dabei gehabt aber lief.
> Nach einigen Rotaugen gab es eine schöne Schleie einen Schuppi und einem Koikarpfen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372884
> Anhang anzeigen 372885
> Anhang anzeigen 372886


Schön dass Du es mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft hast - weiter so...


----------



## Jason

Na das war ja heute eine Sensation für mich. Nachdem mein Bauleiter verschwunden war, hab ich mich gleich ins Auto gesetzt und bin losgerast. Die unbekannten Fische erspäte ich von der Brücke in unserem Dorf. Ich setzte mich ein Stück dahinter. Mit treibender Pose, den Haken bestückt mit Wurm, Made oder Caster. Eine Stunde gab ich mein bestes, aber es gab nur einen zaghaften Biss. Ein Hänger zwang mich dazu ein wenig Radau am Wasser zu veranstalten und dann war komplett Ruhe angesagt. 
Danach beschloss ich den Platz zu wechseln und bin 100m höher gegangen. Da war ich dann auf die Bachforelle fixiert, weil ich die anderen dort nicht mehr vermutet habe. Nach 5 Minuten kam der erste Biss.... versemmelt und das auf Made. Gewechselt auf Wurm und gleich kam der Nächste Biss, den ich verwandeln konnte. Und tatsächlich war es ein Döbel, So wie es mir in OCC Thread bestätigt wurde. 




Nun weiß ich, was ich zu tun habe. Frühstücksfleisch und Brot kommt beim nächsten mal an den Haken. Unglaublich, das sie sich bei uns angesiedelt haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

phirania ein herzliches Petri Heil. Supi, das es dir wieder besser geht und es ans Wasser schaffst. 
rutilus69 meine Herren, da hast du ja heute gut gefangen. Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

​Nabend, ehrenwerte Stammtischbrüder,

Durch die unzähligen Polbrilligen Spinnboys die heut am Flüsschen distanz- und ergebnisloses, aber lautstarkes Schaulaufen mit ihrem superguten Nippontackle gemacht haben (und ihre wundervollen Japanwobbler ständig durch meinen Swim gezogen haben, oder sich 3m neben mich gestellt haben) fühle ich mich heute sehr japanisch inspiriert:


Der erste Mai am Wasser:
100 Spinnköder fliegen wie
Blütenblätter im Frühlingswind.

100 Bügel schlagen
100 Sehnen peitschen
Eine Bremse singt


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> ​Nabend, ehrenwerte Stammtischbrüder,
> 
> Durch die unzähligen Polbrilligen Spinnboys die heut am Flüsschen distanz- und ergebnisloses, aber lautstarkes Schaulaufen mit ihrem superguten Nippontackle gemacht haben (und ihre wundervollen Japanwobbler ständig durch meinen Swim gezogen haben, oder sich 3m neben mich gestellt haben) fühle ich mich heute sehr japanisch inspiriert:
> 
> 
> Der erste Mai am Wasser:
> 100 Spinnköder fliegen wie
> Blütenblätter im Frühlingswind.
> 
> 100 Bügel schlagen
> 100 Sehnen peitschen
> Eine Bremse singt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372899
> Anhang anzeigen 372900
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372901


Oh Gott, was hast du nur durchgemacht. Schrecklich. Aber dennoch Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Bremse singt


Petri Minimax und natürlich auch allen anderen, die ein Bremse die sang war aber keine Japanische oder?


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Minimax und natürlich auch allen anderen, die ein Bremse die sang war aber keine Japanische oder?


Ah, mais non!  
Petri nochmal Thomas. zum Schnabeldöbel und Co und überhaupt sind Petris angesagt, für den lieben Nachbarn rutilus69 , und phirania mit dem tollen Koi, und natürlich für Jason schön das auch du nun den Fisch der Fische in Reichweite hast
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rutilus69

Jason schrieb:


> phirania ein herzliches Petri Heil. Supi, das es dir wieder besser geht und es ans Wasser schaffst.
> rutilus69 meine Herren, da hast du ja heute gut gefangen. Petri.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jason ja, das war ein wirklich guter Tag heute, obwohl er gar nicht so gut angefangen hatte. Als ich gegen 10:00 Uhr am Kanal ankam waren fast alle Angelstellen besetzt und ich hatte das Glück noch die letzte Stelle besetzen zu können, die allerdings nicht wirklich optimal aussah. Dazu kam halt noch, dass links und rechts andere Angler saßen, wenn auch nicht so dicht, dass man sich in die Quere gekommen wäre. Aber ein bisschen gutes Lockfutter und viele lose Maden mit dem Katapult geschossen scheinen das wieder gut gemacht zu haben. Ich bin ja sonst ein Fan davon mein Futter selbst zu mischen (Sensas Etang , Hanf, Weizen und was mir sonst noch so in die Finger kommt), aber heute hatte ich mal das Browning Red Roach ausprobiert - das riecht echt lecker nach Buttervanille - ausprobiert. Wenn ich das nochmal so günstig erwische, schlage ich da nochmal zu  
Jetzt muss ich erstmal noch ein paar Haken binden - heute habe ich dann doch einige an irgendwelche blöden Äste unter Wasser verloren.


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat unser User Kochtopf Burzeltag
Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir, vor allem bleib Gesund und weiterhin dicke Fische.


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> ​... oder sich 3m neben mich gestellt haben...


Sei doch froh, wenigstens den Corona-Abstand eingehalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

moin,

zugegeben - ich hab gestern auch rumgesponnen, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich. Bis auf 15 Meter Seil mit nem 500 gr. - Magneten (wofür braucht man sowas) blieb nix hängen. Ich war allerdings der einzigste an dem Fluss-Abschnitt. Wollte nur die Ruhe genießen. 
Was mich so richtig abgenervt hat: das in unfaßbarer Lautstärke (wahrscheinlich Ferngespräch) geführte Telefonat einer Osteuropäischen Spazier-Dasteherin, die sgae und schreibe 35 Minuten in Ihr mobil geschrien hat. Entweder gings um den Weltfrieden oder um einen Rekordversuch im Schnellsprech. Zweimal bin ich hin und hab versucht Sie zu mäßigen, dann bin ich weiter. Unfassbar...

Gruß


----------



## Thomas.

bis 12Uhr darf ich los, mal nach gestern Mittag erfolglos noch mal am Teich versuchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen.
Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages.
Tolle Fische und Berichte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Leider hat mich der kanalübliche 'Fluch des Kahn' getroffen, damit wars ein recht unentspanntes Angeln und ein richtiger Futterplatz ließ sich kaum aufbauen.


Wie niedlich....
Das ist bei mir am Rhein völlig normal.
Jeder Kahn saugt die Buhne leer und das Futter ist komplett weg.
Futterplatz anlegen ist hier ein Witz, denn alle paar Minuten kommt irgend ein Monster von Schiff vorbei...
Mittlerweile verwende ich nur noch übernässtes Futter und hoffe auf eine geringe Lockwirkung nach dem Motto "besser als nix".
Gleich werden wir wieder an den Fluß fahren und das Beste hoffen, aber der kalte Nordwind sorgt dafür, dass ich meine letzten Reserven an Hoffnug mobilisieren muss, um mich überhaupt aufzuraffen...
Vielleicht fange ich ja ein Rotauge oder sogar nen Aland....
Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Sonntag...


----------



## phirania

Eine Woche noch dann sollte das gute Wetter endlich kommen....???

Danke für die ganzen Petris.
Es war schön mal wieder an den See zukommen.

Alles gute zum Schlüftag Kochtopf.


----------



## Jason

Hat jemand vor heute nochmal raus zu gehen? Bei uns ist es schon wieder kälter geworden. Um die 8 Grad, echr fürchterlich. 
Vielleicht schau ich später noch einmal nach den Döbeln. Die Größe von gestern ist noch ausbaubar. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor heute nochmal raus zu gehen? Bei uns ist es schon wieder kälter geworden. Um die 8 Grad, echr fürchterlich.
> Vielleicht schau ich später noch einmal nach den Döbeln. Die Größe von gestern ist noch ausbaubar.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich sitz hier schon anderthalb Stunden herum, der ganze Aufwand für bisher ein winziges Federnrot, das genauso müde und lustlos ist wie ich. Ich hab nur noch nicht zusammengepackt, weil so anstrengend ist. Stillwasserangeln, yay!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

...bin eben von nem kurzen Test rein. Nix, wenn man von 9 Grad, Regen waagerecht und ner echten Schlammschlacht absieht. Paar Zupfer auf Made, aber keinen verwandelt. Also morgen wieder...

Gruß


----------



## phirania

Ich warte auch wieder auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier schon anderthalb Stunden herum, der ganze Aufwand für bisher ein winziges Federnrot, das genauso müde und lustlos ist wie ich. Ich hab nur noch nicht zusammengepackt, weil so anstrengend ist. Stillwasserangeln, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372931


bei mir am See lief auch nix, kein Zupfer, habe um 11Uhr eingepackt, jetzt Mittagschläfchen und dann zum Fluss 
allen noch ein Petri die am Wasser sind


----------



## Slappy

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kochtopf 

Petri an alle am Wasser, egal ob mit oder ohne Fisch. 
Ich muss heute auch noch mal raus. Weiß nur nicht wohin. Entweder an den ganz kleinen Waldteich oder trotz schlechtem Wetter den Bach endlich mal erkunden.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier schon anderthalb Stunden herum, der ganze Aufwand für bisher ein winziges Federnrot, das genauso müde und lustlos ist wie ich. Ich hab nur noch nicht zusammengepackt, weil so anstrengend ist. Stillwasserangeln, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372931


Da geht noch was. Tapfer bleiben. Regnet es bei dir? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Noch zehn Minuten sammeln, damit ich die Kraft finde aufzustehen, und dann gehts los, den Regen genießen...


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier schon anderthalb Stunden herum, der ganze Aufwand für bisher ein winziges Federnrot, das genauso müde und lustlos ist wie ich. Ich hab nur noch nicht zusammengepackt, weil so anstrengend ist. Stillwasserangeln, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372931


Bruder im Geiste   
Ich habe mich heute auch an ein stilles Gewässer zurückgezogen und es lief sehr zäh.
Ein paar schöne Plötzen und ein ordentlicher 50er Brassen waren aber doch drin.




Aber so langsam reicht es mir und ich werde langsam einpacken.
Einen schönen Rest-Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Da geht noch was. Tapfer bleiben. Regnet es bei dir?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da ich extra den Schirm mitgeschleppt und aufgebaut habe, hat der Regen aufgehört.

Ich hab aber kurz nach meinem Post abgebrochen und einen taktischen Rückzug zu den Plötzenteichen bei der Missusmama eingeleitet. Frisch gestärkt mit Spargelsuppe sieht Die Welt gleich ganz anders aus.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und sich durch ein 763 Kleinkaliber-Rotaugen zum erhofften Zielfisch zu angeln macht ja auch Spass.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier schon anderthalb Stunden herum, der ganze Aufwand für bisher ein winziges Federnrot, das genauso müde und lustlos ist wie ich. Ich hab nur noch nicht zusammengepackt, weil so anstrengend ist. Stillwasserangeln, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372931




Stillwassserangeln ist geil.
Aber erst wenn das Wasser wärmer ist.


----------



## Minimax

Immerhin, Familie stimmt schon mal. Wir nähern uns an...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

da legst di nierder...

erst jammern...mimimi ist das anstrengend... dann mit Spargelsuppe gedopt zu nem viieeeeel besseren swim moven und dann noch nen Quotenbarsch rauskitzeln... unlauterer Wettbewerb is das, grmmmpf... bestimmt wieder rumgetrickst...grrrr

nee Quatsch. Glückwunsch, geht doch!

Gruß


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Da geht noch was. Tapfer bleiben. Regnet es bei dir?
> 
> Gruß Jason


JETZT hingegen liegt der Schirm im Minimobil


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs und ganz viele Petris an alle Erfolgreichen und Unerfolgreichen. Leider ist diese Woche nicht mehr wirklich viel passiert, teils musste ich dann doch beruflich etwas tun, teils andere Termine wahrnehmen. Gestern konnte ich dann doch noch einmal in Ruhe los. Mittlerweile baue ich mir eine kleine Schirmwand auf um mich ein bißchen vor dem bei uns sehr stark vertretenen Fußvolk abzuschirmen. das klappt ganz gut und man fühlt sich gleich etwas privater...

Gestern war ich das erste Mal mit dem Methodfeeder erfolgreich und es gab ein paar schöne Rotaugen auf der dafür eingesetzten Sphere mit Pellets. Das muss ich demnächst mal vertiefen. Zusätzlich habe ich die Stelle vorher mit Schleuder angefüttert. Die Sonubaits 8mm Pellets haben sich als recht Grundel-resistent erwiesen. Zum Abend hin folgten 2 kleine Döbelchen, einige Ükel und ein paar Minibrassen aud die Silstar "Grundelpicker". Es scheint wirklich so, dass es ab einer gewissen Futtermenge/Dauer auch die Weißfische an den Platz lockt. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich über jeden Ruhrfang der nicht mit G anfängt sehr zufrieden. Dann habe ich noch mehrere von diesen kleinen Burschen auf dem letzten Bild gefangen. Als welche Spezies würdet ihr die ansprechen?
	

		
			
		

		
	















*Diese Kerlchen meinte ich, ist das eine Minibrasse?




*


----------



## Slappy

Es ist der Waldteich/Tümpel geworden. 




Ein sehr kleines Gewässer, was um die Hälfte nur 50cm tief ist Dank eines großen Krautfeldes. 
Immerhin gab es am Anfang gleich 3 kleine Augenrot. Jetzt aber sehr lange nichts mehr. Die Mädels laufen irgendwo durch den Wald. 
Mir geht's gut 









Edith. 
Gerade einen heftigen Biss verpasst


----------



## Jason

Ich probiere es auch noch mal.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Diese Kerlchen meinte ich, ist das eine Minibrasse?


Ick gloob, das ist ne Güster. Bisschen wie ne Kreuzumg aus Zigarettenetui und Marty Feldman, kein Rüssel, Riesenglubscher vorne oben.

Edit: Also leider auch ein FIsch mit *G   *


----------



## yukonjack

Muss auch mal wieder ein fettes Petri (an alle) loswerden, das nimmt ja Ausmaße an...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp - Güster.
Brachsen auf gar keinen Fall.

Ein Petri Hei an alle Fänger!


----------



## rutilus69

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und ganz viele Petris an alle Erfolgreichen und Unerfolgreichen. Leider ist diese Woche nicht mehr wirklich viel passiert, teils musste ich dann doch beruflich etwas tun, teils andere Termine wahrnehmen. Gestern konnte ich dann doch noch einmal in Ruhe los. Mittlerweile baue ich mir eine kleine Schirmwand auf um mich ein bißchen vor dem bei uns sehr stark vertretenen Fußvolk abzuschirmen. das klappt ganz gut und man fühlt sich gleich etwas privater...
> 
> Gestern war ich das erste Mal mit dem Methodfeeder erfolgreich und es gab ein paar schöne Rotaugen auf der dafür eingesetzten Sphere mit Pellets. Das muss ich demnächst mal vertiefen. Zusätzlich habe ich die Stelle vorher mit Schleuder angefüttert. Die Sonubaits 8mm Pellets haben sich als recht Grundel-resistent erwiesen. Zum Abend hin folgten 2 kleine Döbelchen, einige Ükel und ein paar Minibrassen aud die Silstar "Grundelpicker". Es scheint wirklich so, dass es ab einer gewissen Futtermenge/Dauer auch die Weißfische an den Platz lockt. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich über jeden Ruhrfang der nicht mit G anfängt sehr zufrieden. Dann habe ich noch mehrere von diesen kleinen Burschen auf dem letzten Bild gefangen. Als welche Spezies würdet ihr die ansprechen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372980
> Anhang anzeigen 372983
> Anhang anzeigen 372985
> Anhang anzeigen 372981
> 
> 
> *Diese Kerlchen meinte ich, ist das eine Minibrasse?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372986
> *


Sieht für mich auch nach Güster aus


----------



## Thomas.

allen ein dickes Petri, Jason hol was raus, sieht gut aus dort.

ich war auch noch mal los zum Fluss, und ist alles wider gut, dieser kleine Fettsack hat für heute alles rausgerissen, mit 54cm nicht der größte, aber ich glaube der bis jetzt schwerste in diesem Jahr






den habe ich auch noch gekeschert


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> , @Jason hol was raus, sieht gut aus dort


Ich gebe mir Mühe. Bin jetzt im Döbelfieber 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Ich gebe mir Mühe. Bin jetzt im Döbelfieber
> 
> Gruß Jason


böse böse   wenn's nicht klappt frag Minimax ob er dir Norbert leiht  ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> böse böse   wenn's nicht klappt frag Minimax ob er dir Norbert leiht  ich drück dir die Daumen


Was hab ich den nun schon wieder verpasst? Wer in aller Welt ist "Norbert"?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt haste mich! Ehrlich gesagt, ist das mein treuer Stunt-Döbel Norbert, der in meiner Badewanne lebt, und der mich nun schon seit Jahren im Lagel ans Wasser begleitet, um Fangfotos zu fälschen...


Jason, hierauf bezogen

EDIT: Mein erster Gedanke war ein Bild aus Harry Potter mit Norbert, später Norberta, dem Norwegian Ridgeback Dragon


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jason, hierauf bezogen


Ach ja, daran hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht, dass Minimax ein Fotomodell hat. Den hätte ich heute gut gebrauchen können. Es lief überhaupt nichts. Noch nicht mal einen Zupfer. An der ersten Stelle, wo ich saß, war es sehr flach und klar. Nach einer Stunde wechselte ich die Stelle, da wo ich gestern den kleinen gefangen hatte. Aber wie gesagt, nichts. Geangelt hab ich mit Tulip und Weißbrot. Bei uns an der Warme ist das nicht so einfach, viele flache, oder schmale Stellen. Wenn die Burschen dich sehen, sind sie verschwunden. Die Saison hat ja erst begonnen, mal sehen, was ich draus mache. 
Allen Fängern des Tages ein herzliches Petri Heil und einen guten Start in die neue Woche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Kochtopf ! Möge das kommende Jahr so halbwegs das bringen, was Du erhoffst.
In erster Linie natürlich Gesundheit für Dich und die family.

Allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

So, ich hatte einen sehr durchwachsenen Tag. War 2x am Wasser. Am Vormittag mußte ich leider feststellen, daß irgendwie das 3/4oz-Rutenoberteil meiner Lieblingsrute Schaden genommen hatte - also die Spitze hat jetzt etwas mehr Power und weniger Farbe.
Die Bißerkennung war dennoch akzeptabel und es gab etliche lütte Plötz und eine Güster. Breadpunch lief viel besser als Dosenmais.

Heute Abend war ich nochmal los. Wollte etwas experimentieren und trat mit einer Combo aus Daiwa Matchman MkII Leger und ABU 506m an.






Nach etlichen Ukelei gab es dann auch Plötz und Güster. Dies hier ist die kürzeste Blicca der Saison, so ich nicht irre.
Gebissen hat sie auf 11mm Breadpunch.

Weil Mais nicht lief und Breadpunch zu viele „Wietings” brachte habe ich die mehrfach erwähnten Special G Gold Softpellets von Bait-Tech probiert und es gab sofort etwas bessere Güstern. Erstaunlich (für mich), das Zeugs. Als Joker-Köder sollte ich es noch häufiger einsetzen.

Und jetzt noch etwas Tackleporn, damit Ihr schön träumt:





ABU 506M an Daiwa Matchman Mk II Leger













PS: Leger (-rod) = Swingtippin' - so war es wohl üblich. Quiver (-tip-rod) = Bißanzeige per Bibberspitze.





Die heute benutzte Premier Schwingspitze hat gute Ringe und ist normalerweise ne gute Wahl, heute sorgte sie für etwas kopflastiges Geschwabbel ;-)
Die Daiwa Rute (frühe Carbon-Rute) ist seltsam gefertigt. Ringe und Griff wie üblich, aber der Blank sieht an der Steckverbindung aus wie zersägt und dann ab in den Verkauf.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. Entgegen dem Wetterbericht der eigentlich recht wenig Regen und fast 2 Stunden Abendsonne versprochen hatte, war es doch ganz schönes Sauwetter.






Da wollte ich mal ein neues Gewässer testen. Wer ahnt denn auch, dass es bei einer Wasserfläche von 1,5 ha nur zwischen 20 und 60 cm tief ist. Die Begeisterung war also gigantisch. Naja trotzdem mal ausgepackt und angetestet. Nachdem ein Haufen Rotaugen meine Madenreste geplündert hat, musste ich auf Mais umstellen. Das hat die Jungs aber auch nicht vom Beißen abgehalten. Das es hier auch etwas größere Fische geben musste, konnte ich an den Bugwellen im Wasser erkennen. Einen Vorteil hatte der flache Tümpel also.
Kurz vorm dunkel werden, kam dann noch dieser hübsche Giebel.


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie niedlich....
> Das ist bei mir am Rhein völlig normal.
> Jeder Kahn saugt die Buhne leer und das Futter ist komplett weg.
> Futterplatz anlegen ist hier ein Witz, denn alle paar Minuten kommt irgend ein Monster von Schiff vorbei...


Am Mittellandkanal bei mir hat man tatsächlich manchmal Glück und es kommt fast ne Stunde kein Schiff, da kann man wirklich sowas wie einen Futterplatz anlegen, zumindest kurzzeitig. Genervt hat mich nur, dass ich extra spät losgegangen bin, um meine Ruhe zu haben, und dann tauchten doch noch ein paar auf. Naja, so ist da Leben.

phirania: Petri zum Koi, ne tolle Abwechslung hier zwischen unseren ganzen Silberlingen. Auch allen anderen natürlich Petri Heil.  Dass das Wetter derzeit und in der nächsten Woche eher kühl und feucht ist, sehe ich eigentlich recht positiv: Nach all den trockenen Jahren hätte ich sogar nichts dagegen, wenn dieser Sommer sogar komplett ins Wasser fällt, für die Angelei an meinen Gewässern hätte das sicherlich einen nachhaltig positiven Effekt.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch etwas Tackleporn, damit Ihr schön träumt:


erst mal Petri geomas und natürlich allen andern.
zum Tackelporn, ich habe ja auch eine 506 (ohne M) Optisch schöne Rolle, aber die Bremse (Einstellung) bereitet mir ehr Alb statt schöne Träume   entweder stimmt was mit meiner nicht, oder mit mir nicht, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd für eine 506/7.


----------



## geomas

#abu506
Ja, die Bremse - also ich habe das ABU-Bremssystem immer noch nicht begriffen, obwohl ein gewisser Spezialist aus B sie mehrfach erklärt hat. Habe aber noch jeden Fisch mit den ABUs landen können, auch einen agilen Mittfünfziger Teichkarpfen an der zarten Tri-Cast Matche und 3lb-Maxima.
Das Kurbelgefühl gefällt mir nicht und bremsen kann ich schon gar nicht und dennoch mag ich die Teile. Von der Optik, dem Design her ist die 506 (und andere ihrer Generation) schon ein Meisterstück.

skyduck - welchen Finger benutzt Du beim Werfen zur Schnurfreigabe an Deiner 506 MkII? Bei mir paßt der Mittelfinger optimal zu den zierlichen ABUs.


----------



## Trotta

Die Bremse ist natürlich Mist und nicht wirklich einzustellen, wie eine Kampfbremse, die nur zwei Einstellungen kennt: auf & zu. Abhilfe scheints nicht wirklich zu geben. In GB versuchen Spezialisten die Funktion zu pimpen, indem sie eine zusätzliche Teflonscheibe zwischen die Washer im Griff setzen. Keine Ahnung, ob das was bringt. Traditionell wird der anti reverse pawl ausgebaut und per backwinding gedrillt. Wenn einem das zu aufwändig ist, kann man sich auch eine 501 anschaffen. Das letzte Modell der Serie mit einer zuverlässigeren Bremse und von Hause aus aktiviertem Backwinding.




Ich mag das Kurbelgefühl. Besonders den quietschenden Griff. Und da ich sowieso nur winzige Kleinis fange komme ich prima ohne Bremse klar.^^


----------



## geomas

Trotta schrieb:


> Ich mag das Kurbelgefühl. Besonders den quietschenden Griff. Und da ich sowieso nur winzige Kleinis fange komme ich prima ohne Bremse klar.^^



Dilemma: soll ich Dir dafür ein  oder ein  schenken. Egal, nimm sie beide!



Ich gehe jetzt mal fix an den Fluß nebenan, aber mit irgendeiner anderen Rute. Ne gewisse Auswahl ist ja vorhanden...


----------



## Thomas.

Trotta schrieb:


> Wenn einem das zu aufwändig ist, kann man sich auch eine 501 anschaffen.


dann halte ich es lieber wie mit dem Berühmtem Karpfenrezept wo man den kurz vor der Zubereitung gegen eine Forelle austauscht, nehme ich halt eine andere Rolle


----------



## geomas

Bislang 1 Biss (vergeigt). Die Seeschwalben machen Alarm. Was für Flugkünstler.
80 min hab ich noch am Wasser.


----------



## geomas

Nach weiteren versemmelten Bissen habe ich von nem richtigen Feeder-Rig (gefischt nur mit Bomb) umgebaut aufs Phlegma-Rig und konnte sofort ne Sub-Pico-Blicca anlanden. Ihr folgte ein schöner dicker Plötz von Mitte 20cm. Dann frischte es auf und begann zu regnen und ich hab zusammengepackt.
Vielleicht dreh ich heute Abend noch ne Runde.

Angel war heute die wunderbar handliche Greys Toreon Quiver 8'1 ft mit ner älteren Shimano Perfection 3000W oder 3010W Rolle dran. 
War vom „Handling” her ein Riesenunterschied zur Angelei gestern.


----------



## Jason

Bei mir bricht da Chaos aus, was tue ich mir nur an? 




Petri an die gesamte Sippe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Das nennst du Chaos. Nur ein Genie beherrscht das Chaos, der Rest ist nur zu faul zum suchen.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das nennst du Chaos.


Wenn du wüstest, wie es auf der anderen Seite aussieht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Nicht viel besser oder schlechter als bei mir


----------



## geomas

Chaos würde ich anders definieren, lieber Jason . 

Und warum fällt mir jetzt das April-Wetter ein, welches auch den Mai zu bestimmen droht? Die nächsten Tage soll es Regen und teilweise sehr starken Wind geben. Mal sehen, ob sich mir die Chance bietet, für 2 trockene Stündchen den Fluß zu besuchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht fange ich ja ein Rotauge oder sogar nen Aland....



Es war natürlich extrem verwegen auf solch exotische Fänge zu hoffen....
Dafür gab es wieder Grundeln - viele viele Grundeln...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn du wüstest, wie es auf der anderen Seite aussieht.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Jammern auf hohen Niveau, du müsstest erstmal meine Werkstatt sehen......wird Zeit das ich einräume.
Bin aktuell noch am Instandsetzen eine 330 da fehlt mir nur noch die Spule. Bei dem Chaos hab ich sogar den Splint der Kurbel verloren und find ihn nimmer  musste dafür erstmal der Ersatzteilträger der 330N herhalten.

Ein dickes Petri noch an alle Fänger des Wochenendes und letzten Tage, es freut mich immer eurer Bilder zu sehen.

PS: Ich hab mich auch dazu entschlossen mich für den Rollen-Test zu bewerben, da es so wenige Bewerbungen bis jetzt gab sollte man dieses Angebot doch etwas unterstützen......war ich etwas überrascht über diese geringe Teilnahme bis jetzt. Das AB-Team/ R&R-Team ist klasse das man uns das hier ermöglicht.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es war natürlich extrem verwegen auf solch exotische Fänge zu hoffen....
> Dafür gab es wieder Grundeln - viele viele Grundeln...
> Anhang anzeigen 373179
> Anhang anzeigen 373176
> Anhang anzeigen 373177
> Anhang anzeigen 373178
> Anhang anzeigen 373180


rhinefisher schon mal über einen Umzug aus Krefeld nachgedacht? oder Stricken als Hobby?  der Rhein ist ja schön, aber außer mit dem Hund dort spazieren gehen würde mir jetzt nichts positives was das Angeln dort berifft einfallen.
ich Bewundere aber deine Ausdauer und Optimismus, und ich dachte immer das ich was das betrifft zur Elite gehöre, aber gegen dir bin ich ein kleines licht.
ich gönne ja fast jeden eine schönen fang, aber dir wünsche ich mittlerweile einen Rekord Fisch (aber bitte keine Grundel).
ich freue mich aber trotzdem sehr auf unser Zander Treffen(ich bringe Grillfleisch mit) auch wenn ich ab schneidern sollte.


----------



## DUSpinner

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es war natürlich extrem verwegen auf solch exotische Fänge zu hoffen....
> Dafür gab es wieder Grundeln - viele viele Grundeln...
> Anhang anzeigen 373179
> Anhang anzeigen 373176
> Anhang anzeigen 373177
> Anhang anzeigen 373178
> Anhang anzeigen 373180


Ich war in den letzten 12 Tagen dreimal in der Nähe deines Angelplatzes in Mündelheim stippen. Nicht eine Grundel dafür etliche Alande zwischen 2 und knapp 5 Pfd. sowie wenige Rotaugen und einen Rapfen von 47 cm.


----------



## Thomas.

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ich war in den letzten 12 Tagen dreimal in der Nähe deines Angelplatzes in Mündelheim stippen. Nicht eine Grundel dafür etliche Alande zwischen 2 und knapp 5 Pfd. sowie wenige Rotaugen und einen Rapfen von 47 cm.


ha, falsche Rheinseite rhinefisher, einfach nur über die Brücke auf die schönere Seite, auch Fische haben Geschmack so wie es aussieht   , hätte mir als Geb. und aufgewachsener Duisburger auch selber einfallen können.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> schon mal über einen Umzug aus Krefeld nachgedacht?



TÄGLICH!


----------



## 49er

Hallo liebe Ükler,

entschuldigt, dass ich Eure illustre Runde störe, aber ich bräuchte mal Euren Rat...
Ich möchte an der Donau im Nahbereich (so 3m bis 4m vom Ufer entfernt) mit dem Futterkorb auf Rotaugen, Barsche, Döbel etc. gehen.
Damit das Blei liegen bleibt brauch ich so zwischen 60g und 80g, je nach Pegel.
Ich würde dazu gerne die Ruten senkrecht aufstellen und die Bisserkennung über die Spitze haben.
Dafür habe ich zwei Ruten in der engeren Auswahl. Einmal von Spro die 3 Kraft in 3m mit 50g - 100g Wurfgewicht oder von Daiwa die Tornado Z, ebenfalls in 3m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 35g - 95g. Beide Ruten hätten den Vorteil, das ich sie auch für den Baggersee nebenan auf Hecht oder Aal verwenden könnte.
Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Kennt jemand diese beiden Ruten und ist mit denen ein Biss eines Rotauges oder Barsches an der Spitze zu erkennen, oder sind die dafür zu unsensibel?
Ne Feeder wäre natürlich besser geeignet, damit bin ich aber nicht so allroundig unterwegs, wie mit den beiden anderen Modellen.
Ich meine aus der Suche im Forum heraus gelesen zu haben, das Bimmelrudi die Spro haben könnte und Minimax die Daiwa. 
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## geomas

Tolle Lichtstimmung bei Dir am Rhein, lieber rhinefisher - Petri zu den Grundeln!

Ich war gestern mit der Kamera unterwegs an einer Stelle der Warnow, die ich noch nicht aus der Nähe kannte. Leider etwas zugewachsen.
Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt ein deutliches Plus in Sachen Fischaktivität zu verzeichnen und auch die Vogelwelt sowie Insekten machen Betrieb.


----------



## geomas

So, war eben für ne Stunde Netto-Angelzeit am Fluß nebenan. Es war sehr windig (und da kommt noch mehr) und nach einem etwas kräftigeren Regenguß hab ich zusammengepackt. Es gab nen Ükel auf Breadpunch und ein paar Plötz sowie einen weiteren Ukelei auf die so oft erwähnten Softpellets.

Die Bißerkennung war durch den sehr böigen Wind sehr schwierig, ich sollte mir mal ne windgeschütztere Stelle als PlanB suchen.






Bilderbuchplötz, gefangen auf BaitTech SpecialG Gold Softpellet. 
Ein 14er Gamakatsu LS-1810B oder Light Feeder paßt perfekt zu diesen Pellets.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber 49er ,
Ich habe tatsächlich beide Ruten, allerdings in anderen Varianten als die von Dir angefragten.

Zur Spro 3 Kraft Die habe ich in 3,30 und 35-70g. Ich kann nicht viel dazu sagen, ist halt ein Budget irgendwie solala Stecken. Für Bisserkennung über Spitze halte ich sie für ungeeignet.

Die Daiwa Tornado Z habe ich in 3,30 in 10-55g. Alles prima mit der Rute, ebenfalls ein allroundiger Stock. Da kann man zur Not auch entschlossene Bisse über Spitze erkennen. Wie sich die schwere Version verhält kann ich nicht sagen. Sehr ähnlich in der Aktion zur 10-55 ist die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float- allerdings doch etwas schneller, besser Verarbeitet und mit wesentlich besserer Beringung.

Generell würde ich bei benötigten Gewichten von 60-80g, fürs Futterkorbangeln auch eine entsprechende Feederrute nehmen. Die avisierten Allerweltsruten sind für eine Bisserkennung über Spitze ungeeignet oder zumindest sehr awkward, gerade was die feineren Bisse kleinerer Spezies wie Plötzen betrifft.
Da gilt es dann, entsprechend kräftige Modelle (unabhängig von den Spitzen) nicht unter 12' zu wählen, wenn du praktisch unter der Rutenspitze bereits 60-80g reines Gewicht ohne Futter brauchst.
Ich würde unter solchen Bedingungen ruhigere Bereiche des Flusses auswählen.

Hg
Minimax

Edit:
Hier schreibst Du ja gerade eben was zum Angeln mit Futterkorb in starker Strömung, da hast Du ja eigentlich das passende Gerät?


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/kaufberatung-angelausruestung.343592/reply?quote=5163493


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> *Bilderbuchplötz*


Fürwahr! Und von tadelloser Haltung, seht mal wie trotzig er die Rückenflosse aufstellt, als wär er ein Barsch.
Herzliches Petri, lieber Geo!


----------



## 49er

Klasse Minimax, vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe! Das hilft mir wirklich weiter!
Hab mir Nächtelang den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, welche der beiden Ruten denn da besser wäre... und jetzt ist es keine! 
Damit fallen die Spro und die Daiwa bei mir raus und ich schau mich nach einer etwas kürzeren Feeder in der Wurfgewichtsklasse um.
Einen ruhigeren Flussabschnitt kann ich mir leider nicht suchen, da die Flusskilometer, an denen ich an der Donau fischen darf, eher kanalartig und gleichförmig sind.

Viele Grüße
Micha

P.S.: Bin froh, jetzt wieder besser schlafen zu können! 


Edit:
Zu Deinem Edit Minimax : Die beiden Heavy Feeder die ich habe, sind schon ziemliche Stecken. Da macht ein Barsch oder ein Rotauge kein Spaß dran. Die sind wirklich für den Hauptstrom gedacht.
Außerdem habe ich das unfassbare Pech, zwei neue Daiwa Freilaufrollen bekommen zu haben, die ich jetzt "übel oder wohl" mit zwei Ruten vereinen muss! 
Mit ner Medium-Feeder könnte ich mich dann vielleicht auch mal am Baggersee auf Schleien versuchen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

49er schrieb:


> Ne Feeder wäre natürlich besser geeignet, damit bin ich aber nicht so allroundig unterwegs, wie mit den beiden anderen Modellen.
> Ich meine aus der Suche im Forum heraus gelesen zu haben, das Bimmelrudi die Spro haben könnte und Minimax die Daiwa.
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Micha



Ich selbst habe keine Spro 3 Kraft, aber mein alter Herr nutzt sie. Von daher kenne ich sie. Er hat glaub ich die Variante bis 120g, leichter auf keinen Fall.
Für Friedfische, egal ob See oder Fluss, würde ich sie eher nicht hernehmen. Dafür sind sie in der Bisserkennung über die Spitze einfach nicht gut genug.
Das sind halt eher ganz normale Grundruten, allroundig ausgelegt, sodaß man die auch mal zum Karpfenangeln oder Deathbaiting nehmen könnte.

Ich würde für dein Unterfangen ganz klar ne Feederrute nehmen, auch die ist allroundig benutzbar (geht genauso damit auf Aal/Zander usw.) aber eben auch feiner in der Bisserkennung in der Spitze, was eben bei Weißfischen das A und O ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

hallo,

mal ein wenig gesponnen...

nebenan läuft ja die OCC. Wäre es nicht ein Plan, nach der Auswertung die siegreiche Combo in einer Anglerboard - Edition in limitierter Stückzahl bauen zu lassen...? Zu einem fixierten Preis und "gelabelt"?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas.

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mal ein wenig gesponnen...
> 
> nebenan läuft ja die OCC. Wäre es nicht ein Plan, nach der Auswertung die siegreiche Combo in einer Anglerboard - Edition in limitierter Stückzahl bauen zu lassen...? Zu einem fixierten Preis und "gelabelt"?
> 
> Gruß


da können wir aber alle hoffen und beten das Finke20 nicht gewinnt   aber ich würde es ihm gönnen


----------



## Jason

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mal ein wenig gesponnen...
> 
> nebenan läuft ja die OCC. Wäre es nicht ein Plan, nach der Auswertung die siegreiche Combo in einer Anglerboard - Edition in limitierter Stückzahl bauen zu lassen...? Zu einem fixierten Preis und "gelabelt"?
> 
> Gruß


Nicht schlecht gesponnen. Wenn du das in die Hand nimmst, hänge ich mir die Winnercombo an die Wand. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> #abu506
> Ja, die Bremse - also ich habe das ABU-Bremssystem immer noch nicht begriffen, obwohl ein gewisser Spezialist aus B sie mehrfach erklärt hat. Habe aber noch jeden Fisch mit den ABUs landen können, auch einen agilen Mittfünfziger Teichkarpfen an der zarten Tri-Cast Matche und 3lb-Maxima.
> Das Kurbelgefühl gefällt mir nicht und bremsen kann ich schon gar nicht und dennoch mag ich die Teile. Von der Optik, dem Design her ist die 506 (und andere ihrer Generation) schon ein Meisterstück.
> 
> skyduck - welchen Finger benutzt Du beim Werfen zur Schnurfreigabe an Deiner 506 MkII? Bei mir paßt der Mittelfinger optimal zu den zierlichen ABUs.


Eigentlich müsste ich bei meinen Wurstfingern den kleinen nehmen  . Nehme aber in der Tat wie immer den Zeigefinger. Also die Bremse bei der 506MK2 ist ja eigentlich simpel  zum zudrehen mit dem Rädchen. Es gibt allerdings ja auch noch irgendson Feature mit Kurbel nach hinten drehen, das raff ich allerdings auch noch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Hecht100+

Stellt euch vor Jason gewinnt, wo kriegen wird das Material für die Ruten und Rollen her.


----------



## Skott

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor Jason gewinnt, wo kriegen wird das Material für die Ruten und Rollen her.


Bei Minimax hätten wir die gleichen Probleme...


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Bei Minimax hätten wir die gleichen Probleme...


Der Blank der Mk IV war tatsächlich der letzte seiner Art. 
Aber die Rolle wurde dafür 47 000 000 mal hergestellt, da ist für jeden eine übrig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

nee nee Jungens und Mädels (occ-n überhaupt Mädels mit?). ne limitierte Auflage, neu gefertigt von ner professionellen Tackle-Schmiede, denen müßte man das schmackhaft machen, so mit "enorme Werbewirkung, immenser Imagegewinn...", aber ich fänds ganz nett...

Gruß


----------



## 49er

Nur noch kurz zur Info, hab mich jetzt für eine Korum Barbel in 11ft und 1,75lb entschieden.
Auch ein bisschen als Gedenken an Andal...
Hab des öfteren hier von Ihm gelesen, wie er von der Barbel geschwärmt hat.
Ist in dem Sinne ja glaub keine Feeder, aber sie wird ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Minimax

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> (occ-n überhaupt Mädels mit?).


Ja, mit Stippi68 und Missusrhinefisher haben wir zwei Ladies.
Ausserdem natürlich jede Menge Diven.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

muhaha, welcher ernsthafte Angler ist keine Diva?


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor Jason gewinnt, wo kriegen wird das Material für die Ruten und Rollen her.


Vorstellen könnt ihr euch das gerne, tritt aber nicht in Kraft. Also von daher keine Bange. Es schmeichelt mich aber sehr, dass dir die Combo gefällt. Ja, es ist eine Old Vintage, so richtig schwer. Meine Arme waren ziemlich lang nach dem Hechtfang. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

49er schrieb:


> Nur noch kurz zur Info, hab mich jetzt für eine Korum Barbel in 11ft und 1,75lb entschieden.
> Auch ein bisschen als Gedenken an Andal...
> Hab des öfteren hier von Ihm gelesen, wie er von der Barbel geschwärmt hat.
> Ist in dem Sinne ja glaub keine Feeder, aber sie wird ihren Zweck erfüllen.


Ja,  da stand ich aufm Schlauch. Ne Barbenrute würd sich in der beschriebenen Situation sehr gut machen, und in einigen anderen ebenfalls.


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> da können wir aber alle hoffen und beten das @Finke20 nicht gewinnt  aber ich würde es ihm gönnen




Habe ich da jetzt ein neues Ziel vor Augen. Ich werde mein möglichstes geben und Thomas. würde die erste bekommen, damit er endlich mal eine robuste und unverwüstliche Combo hätte . Die brauch man nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen.


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich werde mein möglichstes geben und @Thomas. würde die erste bekommen,


ich bin gerührt und sprachlos, so ein großartiges und wertvolles Geschenk könnte ich gar nicht annehmen


----------



## Thomas.

ich war mal eben für ein Stündchen los, nix friedliches wollte beißen, musste mich mit einem Streifendöbel von 10cm zufrieden geben der aber leider auch bis zum Ar... geschluckt hat, der hatte mir dann aber eine Schnabeldöbel gebracht, und dann wurde es Dunkel und Windig, also ganz schnell wech.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es war wieder sehr entspannt - keine schmutzigen Finger oder so....
Ohne den kalten Wind hätte man es gut aushalten können.


----------



## DUSpinner

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es war wieder sehr entspannt - keine schmutzigen Finger oder so....
> Ohne den kalten Wind hätte man es gut aushalten können.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373466
> Anhang anzeigen 373467
> Anhang anzeigen 373468
> Anhang anzeigen 373469
> Anhang anzeigen 373470
> Anhang anzeigen 373471
> Anhang anzeigen 373472
> Anhang anzeigen 373473


Mach doch mal nen Haken dran, damit die Hände schleimig werden


----------



## rhinefisher

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Mach doch mal nen Haken dran


 Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen...
Ich hatte schon länger das Gefühl irgendetwas falsch zu machen...


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es war wieder sehr entspannt - keine schmutzigen Finger oder so....


Angelst du eigentlich auf der französischen Seite des Rheins? Das ist ja eigentlich 1:1 die Philosophie, die wir unseren südwestlichen Nachbarn immer zuschreiben: Fische und Angler - keiner belästigt den anderen 

Nächste Woche wird das Wetter ja endlich wieder richtig schön, zumindest hier im nördlichen Westen. das halbe Jahr ist schon rum und ich habe erst drei Spezies gefangen.


----------



## phirania

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen...
> Ich hatte schon länger das Gefühl irgendetwas falsch zu machen...



Dann aber auch nicht den Köder vergessen.....


----------



## skyduck

Feederlade ist aufgefüllt, das WE kann kommen. Plan ist es mal ein paar schöne OCC Punkte zu machen.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Feederlade ist aufgefüllt, das WE kann kommen. Plan ist es mal ein paar schöne OCC Punkte zu machen.
> Anhang anzeigen 373548


da ist noch platz, da geht noch was


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Feederlade ist aufgefüllt, das WE kann kommen. Plan ist es mal ein paar schöne OCC Punkte zu machen.


Nur vom Feinsten! Ich find an Deinem FOto sieht man gut was so ein durchweg kompatibles Modulsystem bringt.


----------



## Racklinger

skyduck schrieb:


> Feederlade ist aufgefüllt, das WE kann kommen. Plan ist es mal ein paar schöne OCC Punkte zu machen.
> Anhang anzeigen 373548


Das sieht ja viel zu ordentlich und organisiert aus, geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> Plan ist es mal ein paar schöne OCC Punkte zu machen.


Den Plan habe ich auch. Am Sonntag geht es an die Teiche. Meine Frau weiß da zwar noch nichts von, soll ihr aber auch Wurscht sein. Den es geht früh los. Und da ist sie noch am träumen. Um 6:00Uhr bin ich am Wasser. Und um ein paar Arten zusammen zu bekommen, werde ich wohl einmal oder zweimal umbauen müssen. Was tut man nicht alles für ein paar Pünktchen. 

Gruß, der Wettergott


----------



## Minimax

Racklinger schrieb:


> Das sieht ja viel zu ordentlich und organisiert aus, geht ja gar nicht


Das ist ja im Grunde ne Wellenbewegegung:
Irgendwann nimmt das Chaos in Kiepe/Tasche/Box/Weste überhand, so dass es die Angelei beeinträchtigt.
Dann räumt man auf, mistet aus, entfernt Müll. Schnurreste, Köderrückstande Lockermaterial, eingeschleppte nie benutzte Kleinteile,
Danach ist alles klinisch sauber und planvoll bereit. Und natürlich fehlts dann an allen Ecken und Enden, und alle Sachen sind an Plätzen,
an denen man sie nicht findet.
Dann beginnt der lange Weg der Praxis, und die schöne Ordnung endet mit dem erste Wurf, und so langsam wird die Kiepe/Tasche/Box/Weste
wieder "bewohnbar" wenn sich durch Stunden am Wasser und 1000 Handgriffe, endlich wieder eine Praxisnahe Ordnung einstellt.
Und früher oder später kippt es wieder, wenn das Chaos erneut einsetzt. Dann räumt man auf und der Kreislauf startet erneut.

Ich glaub nicht das wir dem Dilemma entkommen können, Ich glaube aber es hilft, im Hinblick auf die Ordnung unserer Tackles daran zu denken,
das "Ordnung" keine *räumliche*, sondern eine* zeitliche* Koordinate ist.

hg,
Miniwusel


----------



## rutilus69

Das lustige ist, dass seit der OCC in meinem Rucksack wirklich Ordnung herrscht. Eine Rute, eine Grundmontage. Kein Bedarf zum rumkramen. Ab und an muss halt ein Stück Schnur abgeschnitten werden und dann brauche ich nur die eine Box mit den Stoppern und den Einhängern.
Ich bin so faul geworden


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ja im Grunde ne Wellenbewegegung:


Man nennt es Tackle Box Oszillation....


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> in meinem Rucksack wirklich Ordnung herrscht.


Dann angelst Du nicht hart genug.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann angelst Du nicht hart genug.


Das meinte ich mit faul geworden


----------



## rutilus69

Vielleicht sollte ich nächstes Wochenende doch eine andere Montage verwenden


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Meine Frau weiß da zwar noch nichts von, soll ihr aber auch Wurscht sein.


Denk dran, Sonntag ist Muttertag. 

Dies gilt auch für alle anderen (Blumenläden sind geöffnet)


----------



## Thomas.

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Denk dran, Sonntag ist Muttertag.
> 
> Dies gilt auch für alle anderen (Blumenläden sind geöffnet)


bei mir gibt es nur noch Schwiegermutter, und da ich sie sehr gerne habe gehe ich wegen Corona lieber angeln, ich möchte keinerlei Risiko eingehen


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> da ist noch platz, da geht noch was


In der Tat fehlen noch die Pelletkörbe 


Minimax schrieb:


> Nur vom Feinsten! Ich find an Deinem FOto sieht man gut was so ein durchweg kompatibles Modulsystem bringt.


Ich bin auch ehrlich sehr zufrieden damit, sehr flexibel und tüddelfrei.


Racklinger schrieb:


> Das sieht ja viel zu ordentlich und organisiert aus, geht ja gar nicht


Ja fürs Foto extra gepimpt nach dem WE sieht das direkt anders aus.



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ja im Grunde ne Wellenbewegegung:
> Irgendwann nimmt das Chaos in Kiepe/Tasche/Box/Weste überhand, so dass es die Angelei beeinträchtigt.
> Dann räumt man auf, mistet aus, entfernt Müll. Schnurreste, Köderrückstande Lockermaterial, eingeschleppte nie benutzte Kleinteile,
> Danach ist alles klinisch sauber und planvoll bereit. Und natürlich fehlts dann an allen Ecken und Enden, und alle Sachen sind an Plätzen,
> an denen man sie nicht findet.
> Dann beginnt der lange Weg der Praxis, und die schöne Ordnung endet mit dem erste Wurf, und so langsam wird die Kiepe/Tasche/Box/Weste
> wieder "bewohnbar" wenn sich durch Stunden am Wasser und 1000 Handgriffe, endlich wieder eine Praxisnahe Ordnung einstellt.
> Und früher oder später kippt es wieder, wenn das Chaos erneut einsetzt. Dann räumt man auf und der Kreislauf startet erneut.
> 
> Ich glaub nicht das wir dem Dilemma entkommen können, Ich glaube aber es hilft, im Hinblick auf die Ordnung unserer Tackles daran zu denken,
> das "Ordnung" keine *räumliche*, sondern eine* zeitliche* Koordinate ist.
> 
> hg,
> Miniwusel


Genauso ist es. Ich liebe es wie du solche Dinge verklärt romantisch , ja philosophisch wertvoll in blumigen Worte erklärst. Minimax der letzte Angelphilosoph


----------



## geomas

Sieht gut aus, Deine Feederbox, lieber Dirk, hoffentlich gibts am WE reichlich Fisch!

Allen anderen, die es ans Wasser zieht, natürlich auch viel Erfolg.



Ich wollte heute Abend mal kurz los, aber der Wind war scharf und hätte die Bißerkennung an der Picker sehr erschwert. 
Hab es vertagt. Mit etwas Glück kann ich morgen Vormittag einen kleinen Ansitz hier am Fluß nebenan starten.
Plan ist (nur ein Plan) mit der feinen 2,60m Traverse-X Matchpicker (kleine Schwester der OCC-Rute) Softpellets anzubieten.

Sonnabend steht ne Menge Arbeit an, der Sonntag soll Temperaturen über 20° bringen und bislang hab ich noch keine Termine.
Vielleicht klappts dann mit einem Ansitz irgendwo an einem Stillwasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

moin,

also ich bin ja total begeistert! Das Bild von der Feeder-Box würde in jedem Artikel der Friseur-Fachzeitschrift "tolle Tolle" hervorstechen, so a 'la : hier unser bewährtes Lockenwickler-Sortiment in der Box zum mitnehmen... 

sorry mal wieder, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Gruß


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Ich liebe es wie du solche Dinge verklärt romantisch , ja philosophisch wertvoll in blumigen Worte erklärst. Minimax der letzte Angelphilosoph


Oh, jetzt bin ich ganz verlegen, vielen Dank. Ich muss das liebe Kompliment aber doppelt zurückweisen:

Zum einen ist *jeder* Angler immer auch Philosoph- ist es nicht unser Ziel, unter die spiegelnde Oberfläche zu schauen, und aus den geheimnisvollen Tiefen ihre Schätze ans Tageslicht zu holen (gerne auf Gemüsebett mit nem klacks Kräuterbutter)? Angelphilosoph ist eine Tautologie.

Und zum anderen ist derjenige, der im Ükel immer wieder die tiefgründige Seite unseres Hobbies angeschnitten hat, und Diskussionen abseits von Köder, Tackle und Montagen angestoßen hat, nun ad patres gegangen. Das vermisse ich hier schmerzlich. Wenn einem Ükel der Lorbeer des Angelphilosophen gebühren würde, dann wär es unser Andal.

Herzlich,
Minimax, ein Ükel unter vielen.

Edit: Und hat nicht schon unser Urahn Izaak sein Buch mit 'eines nachdenklichen Mannes Erholung' untertitelt? Der Gedanke, das Angelei und frohes Grübeln sich begünstigen, begleitet uns schon seit Jahrhunderten ans Wasser. Ich empfehle meine Top 3:


----------



## skyduck

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> also ich bin ja total begeistert! Das Bild von der Feeder-Box würde in jedem Artikel der Friseur-Fachzeitschrift "tolle Tolle" hervorstechen, so a 'la : hier unser bewährtes Lockenwickler-Sortiment in der Box zum mitnehmen...
> 
> sorry mal wieder, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Gruß


ja alles dabei von der 80er Powerwelle bis zum Atze Schröder Gedächtnis Look.


----------



## Racklinger

Mal eine Frage an die Schleien Spezialisten unter euch. Ich plane dieses Frühjahr einmal gezielt auf Schleie zu gehen. Im Frühjahr beisst sie ja am Besten heisst es. Was meint Ihr, ist es noch zu "frisch" für die Schleie oder ist die Tinca schon aktiv?
Da ich im Moment max. einmal im Monat ans Wasser kann, muss ich mir dass ein bisschen einteilen. Und da stelle ich mir gerade die Frage jetzt schon auf Schleie ansitzen oder noch warten bis Juni, da sollte es dann ja schon ordentlich wärmer sein....


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Gleich fahre ich mal ans Wasser und werde Großfisch umangeln.
Sagt mal... erkennt ihr eigentlich das Schöne an meiner Angelei...?
Dieses transzendale Erleben der Fischerei?
Das erreicht man natürlich nur weit jenseits des Jagdtriebes und Erfolgsdrucks.
Angeln zum totalen Selbstzweck sublimiert...
Es ist kalt und windig - da muss ich wohl mit der Pose fischen...


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Gleich fahre ich mal ans Wasser und werde Großfisch umangeln.
> Sagt mal... erkennt ihr eigentlich das Schöne an meiner Angelei...?
> Dieses transzendale Erleben der Fischerei?
> Das erreicht man natürlich nur weit jenseits des Jagdtriebes und Erfolgsdrucks.
> Angeln zum totalen Selbstzweck sublimiert...
> Es ist kalt und windig - da muss ich wohl mit der Pose fischen...


Viel Spaß beim Eisfischen   Das wolltest du doch, oder? 
Ich würde ein Kaktuseis essen, das knistert schön wenn du reinbeist, der Bissanzeiger des französischen Manns im Spätwinter


----------



## Niklas32

Schöne Beiträge und Fische die hier gepostet werden. Petri an alle Fänger.

Gestern Abend war ich mal wieder an meinem geliebten Kiesbaggerloch. Gefühlt wird das da mit dem Kraut im flachen Bereich des Sees von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. Wie bei mir üblich habe ich eine Karpfenrute an einer steilen Kante abgelegt und zur Unterhaltung mit der anderen Rute gefeedert. Die mittelgroßen Brassen waren in Beißlaune und haben mich gut auf Trapp gehalten. 






Ganz nebenbei habe ich festgestellt, dass es doch sehr gut ist, dass ich mich damals für einen 4 Meter Kescherstab entschieden habe. Die Länge hat hier geradeso ausgereicht. 






Außer zwei hübschen Rotaugen tat sich ansonsten nicht viel. Bis auf ein paar Piepser, wahrscheinlich durch Brachsen verursacht, blieb mein Bissanzeiger ruhig. 

Beim Essen des Gegrillten ist mir noch ein kleines Malheur passiert. Durch einen heftigen Brassenbiss überrascht, habe ich meinen Teller schnell auf dem Futtereimer abgestellt. Beim Drillen höre ich dann plötzlich einen komisches Geräusch hinter mir. Scheinbar stand der Teller nicht sonderlich gut und war in den Eimer gefallen.






Zu meinem Glück war das Steak schon verspeist und es traf nur einen Rest Grillkäse und ein Stück Baguette. 
Meinem Feederfutter sollte ich wohl mal etwas mehr Geschmack verleihen. Hat etwas fade geschmeckt...


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich mal wieder an meinem geliebten Kiesbaggerloch.


Toller Bericht, vielen Dank!



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Grillkäse


Hmmmmm.... wäre mal einen Versuch am Haar wert. Ich meine, irgendeinen Sinn muss das Zeugs ja haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Fängern.

Niklas32 
Toller Bericht. Danke dafür und weiter so.


----------



## Minimax

Soo, die Temperaturen steigen, die Spannung auch. Wenn es jetzt schön und warm am Wochenende wird, wird Mrs. Minimax wohl ihre Ansprüche anmelden.
Höchst fatal, denn ich würd gerne mal wieder ne kleine Patrouille am Langstreckenflüsschen durchführen.
Der Plan ist also, mir einen der beiden Woe Tage freizuhalten. Zur Unterstützung köchel ich der Missus grade ein leckeres Bestechungs/Antragsunterstützungs Gericht in Form von Kalbsinvoltini und Prinzessböhnchen zusammen.
Herrje, da kann man fast von Geschäftsessen sprechen


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Plan ist also, mir einen der beiden Woe Tage freizuhalten. Zur Unterstützung köchel ich der Missus grade ein leckeres Bestechungs/Antragsunterstützungs Gericht in Form von Kalbsinvoltini und Prinzessböhnchen zusammen.


Du bist ein Schlitzohr. 
Wer an diesem WE nicht rausgeht, ist selbst schuld. Das Wetter wird herrlich und der Montag obendrein noch dazu. Aber ab Dienstag fallen die Temperaturen wieder, Unverschämtheit. 
Bei diesem hin und her kann man nur krank werden und mich hat es schon erwischt, eine momentan noch leichte Erkältung. Will dann mal hoffen, das es so bleibt, weil ich ans Wasser muss.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht, Niklas32 ! Und Petri zu den Brassen und Plötz!

Racklinger - also ich würde es an Deiner Stelle schon auf die Tincas versuchen. Viel Erfolg!

Allen anderen Ükelnauten natürlich auch ne erfolgreiche und gute Zeit am Wasser!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Bei diesem hin und her kann man nur krank werden und mich hat es schon erwischt, eine momentan noch leichte Erkältung


Jason, ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Du bist ein Schlitzohr.
> Wer an diesem WE nicht rausgeht, ist selbst schuld. Das Wetter wird herrlich und der Montag obendrein noch dazu. Aber ab Dienstag fallen die Temperaturen wieder, Unverschämtheit.
> Bei diesem hin und her kann man nur krank werden und mich hat es schon erwischt, eine momentan noch leichte Erkältung. Will dann mal hoffen, das es so bleibt, weil ich ans Wasser muss.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gute Besserung Jason , oder schlimmstenfalls einen milden Verlauf...


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Du bist ein Schlitzohr.
> Wer an diesem WE nicht rausgeht, ist selbst schuld. Das Wetter wird herrlich und der Montag obendrein noch dazu. Aber ab Dienstag fallen die Temperaturen wieder, Unverschämtheit.
> Bei diesem hin und her kann man nur krank werden und mich hat es schon erwischt, eine momentan noch leichte Erkältung. Will dann mal hoffen, das es so bleibt, weil ich ans Wasser muss.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Auweia, Gute Besserung. Panzer dich mit Aspirin und Heisser Zitrone auf, nicht eine Minute Angelzeit darf verloren gehen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason Heisser Grog, und dann gute Besserung und ab ins warme Bettchen.


----------



## Jason

Das hier nenn ich eine Gemeinschaft. Alle sehr besorgt und fürsorglich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Das hier nenn ich eine Gemeinschaft. Alle sehr besorgt und fürsorglich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So gehört sich das doch auch, oder?
Du kümmerst dich doch auch sehr um die Gemeinschaft...


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Vormittag für etwa 2einhalb Stunden am Fluß nebenan. Das Wetter war sehr April-mäßig: nach anfänglicher Sonne gab es heftige Regenschauer und dann Sonne und Regen im Wechsel. Geangelt habe ich mit der sehr weichen Traverse-X Matchpicker in 2,60m. Und als Köder dienten ausschließlich die BaitTech Softpellets am 14er LS-1810B (DS-Blei am festen Bleiseitenarm, aber das ist ja bei mir üblich). Gefüttert wurde lose per Katschi und zwar ein (Hart-) Pelletmix und etwas Dosenmais.
Gebissen haben Plötz und Güstern. Die weiche Picker zieht schon ne 20er Güster krumm und es war ne recht kurzweilige Angelei. 
In den Pellets muß irgendein Aroma drin sein, das die Fischis „triggert”. Habe von dieser Pellet-Serie noch zwei andere Aromen, die werden demnächst getestet. 
Morgen steht viel Arbeit an, am Sonntag siehts bislang gut aus für einen weiteren Ansitz.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Vormittag für etwa 2einhalb Stunden am Fluß nebenan. Das Wetter war sehr April-mäßig: nach anfänglicher Sonne gab es heftige Regenschauer und dann Sonne und Regen im Wechsel.


Petri, Geomas.
Zu dem beschriebenen Wetter hab ich mal ne allgemeine Ükel-Frage:
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das dies wechselhafte Wetter, auch und besonders mit Wind und Böen, ein absolutes Topbeisswetter, bis hin zur Feedingfrenzy ohne Anfüttern, ist. Unabhängig von Temperatur und Jahreszeit. 
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## rutilus69

Auch von mir gute Besserung Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das dies wechselhafte Wetter, auch und besonders mit Wind und Böen, ein absolutes Topbeisswetter,


hier war heute so ein Wetter, ich habe es 4 Stunden mit allem möglichen bei einem Brassen Schwarm versucht, bin sogar kurz los um Würmer zu holen, nix nix, ca 30 große schwammen die ganze zeit vor meinen Füssen auf und ab, so frustriert war ich beim fischen schon lange nicht mehr, werde morgen zeitig noch mal kurz los und versuche es noch ein mal.


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich bist Du ratz-fatz wieder fit, lieber Jason!

#topbeisswetter
Hmmm, mag sein, daß sehr wechselhaftes Wetter mit starken Böen die Fische in Freßlaune bringt. Habe aber auch schon bei derartigem Wetter eher erfolglos geangelt. Vielleicht reden/denken sich Angler auch unbewußt die Angelei bei solch Bedingungen schön.
Notiert hier jemand den Luftdruck beim Angeln? Mir fällt gerade wieder Martin Bowlers Plötz-Strecke bei Tiefdruck ein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

moin,

Top-Beiß-Wetter sind die beschriebenen Umstände bei mir nur an der Elbe (vorausgesetzt das Wasser steigt) und an den wenigen sehr großen Kiesgruben. Und auch nur wenn ich für mehrere Tage auf Carps sitze. 

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das dies wechselhafte Wetter, auch und besonders mit Wind und Böen, ein absolutes Topbeisswetter, bis hin zur Feedingfrenzy ohne Anfüttern, ist. Unabhängig von Temperatur und Jahreszeit.




Ich nicht.
Wechselhaft - also Regen, Wind und Sonne im Wechsel - ist solange ok, wie sich der Luftdruck dabei nicht ändert.
Wenn der große Sprünge macht, ist es vorbei mit der Beißlaune.

Gleichmäßiger Luftdruck(egal ob hoch oder niedrig) über zwei Tage und schon läuft es wieder.

Gute Besserung Jason .
Ein Abend Posenbau - bei reichlich Lack- und Verdünnungsdämpfen - und die Nase ist wieder frei.


----------



## Thomas.

ist zwar später als gewollt (kalt) aber jetzt geht's los zum Wasser (Sonne scheint Mutter schläft noch  )
allen die es zu Wasser zieht ein Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn der große Sprünge macht, ist es vorbei mit der Beißlaune.
> 
> Gleichmäßiger Luftdruck(egal ob hoch oder niedrig) über zwei Tage und schon läuft es wieder.


Das deckt sich genau mit meinen Erfahrungen - schwankender Luftdruck ist blöd zum Angeln.
Aber was rede ich denn da von "Erfahrungen" - nur Leute die fangen, können auch Erfahrungen sammeln....
Und mit dem Fangen sieht es bei mir, abgesehen von Grundeln, ja eher schlecht aus....
Gestern auch wieder; während der Captain_H00k mit der Feeder Grundel auf Grundel fing, konnte ich mit der Pose halbwegs über die hinwegangeln.
Aber was solls - das Wetter war schön, der Hund war lieb und meine Frau hat mir prima Würmer gesammelt.. .


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen die Herren. 
Es gab ja wieder ein  paar schöne Berichte. Petri in alle Richtungen 

Jason , gute Besserung   


Racklinger schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Schleien Spezialisten unter euch. Ich plane dieses Frühjahr einmal gezielt auf Schleie zu gehen. Im Frühjahr beisst sie ja am Besten heisst es. Was meint Ihr, ist es noch zu "frisch" für die Schleie oder ist die Tinca schon aktiv?
> Da ich im Moment max. einmal im Monat ans Wasser kann, muss ich mir dass ein bisschen einteilen. Und da stelle ich mir gerade die Frage jetzt schon auf Schleie ansitzen oder noch warten bis Juni, da sollte es dann ja schon ordentlich wärmer sein....


Unbedingt solltest du es jetzt schon versuchen. Nicht unbedingt wenn es wieder massiv kalt ist, aber die beißen durchaus 


Ich war die Tage 2 oder 3x am Wasser. Meistens lief es ehr so lala. Meine Minibrassen haben mich aber stets davor bewahrt französisch zu lernen. 
Gestern wurden Maden, Dendros und Tauwürmer geholt. Hoffe es klappt damit wieder besser. Auch ist mir aufgefallen das an meinen Teichen süßes Futter nicht so erfolgreich ist wie Bsp. Amino&Fisch. Also muss ich nochmal was bestellen.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Du bist ein Schlitzohr.
> Wer an diesem WE nicht rausgeht, ist selbst schuld. Das Wetter wird herrlich und der Montag obendrein noch dazu. Aber ab Dienstag fallen die Temperaturen wieder, Unverschämtheit.
> Bei diesem hin und her kann man nur krank werden und mich hat es schon erwischt, eine momentan noch leichte Erkältung. Will dann mal hoffen, das es so bleibt, weil ich ans Wasser muss.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir.
Aber Fischschleim an den Händen ist die beste Medizin......


----------



## Thomas.

Da stehen sie die Döbel, aber nix, einpacken und zu den Brassen vielleicht sind die mir gnädiger


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab zwar ne Starterlaubnis, aber jetzt scheu ich mich vor der langen Fahrt. Mehr noch, ich bin überhaupt nicht unternehmungslustig. Ich merk schon, mich ziehts wieder an meine Hausstrecke.
Immerhin  könnte ich dort meine Touch-Ledgering Versuche weiter durchführen- das hat erstaunlich gut geklappt neulich als es so stürmisch war, oder vielleicht (schockierend!) Mal ein Köderexperiment starten. Ich hab neulich im Ükel geschmökert, und vor fast einem Jahr hat der Prof Professor Tinca da einen interessanten, aber auch grauenvollen Vorschlag ins Spiel gebracht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon zu lange her......
Was meinst du?


Minimax schrieb:


> grauenvollen Vorschlag


----------



## Thomas.

Nächster Versuch


----------



## Thomas.

Geht doch,   61cm


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der sieht super aus. Schönstes Goldbronze.
Ein Musterexemplar seiner Art.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Geht doch,   61cm
> Anhang anzeigen 373687
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373688





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der sieht super aus. Schönstes Goldbronze.
> Ein Musterexemplar seiner Art.


Absolut! Petri zum herrlichen Fisch!
Bei mir läufts mau- um den neuen Köder (hochreines Harzerium, eine der tödlichsten Substanzen in der Galaxis) zu testen, muss ich die Fische erstmal lokalisieren, was unerwartet schwierig ist heute. Dafür sind die Güstern völlig ausser Rand und Band. Die Rüsseln sich grösse Köder an 2 und 4er Eisen rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Harzerium





Damit klappt es ganz sicher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

Harzerium?

ich treib mich sehr oft in den Ecken rund ums Wasserregal rum, aber Harzerium hab ich nie gehört... klärt mich jemand bitte über dieses ominöse Faktum auf?

Danke


----------



## Trotta

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> Harzerium?
> 
> ich treib mich sehr oft in den Ecken rund ums Wasserregal rum, aber Harzerium hab ich nie gehört... klärt mich jemand bitte über dieses *ominöse Faktum* auf?
> 
> Danke


Ein Olfaktorium, sozusagen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Damit klappt es ganz sicher.


Na endlich, Erster Zielfisch des Tages,  und erster überhaupt auf Harzerium.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Na endlich, Erster Zielfisch des Tages,  und erster überhaupt auf Harzerium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373703


Petri, wunderbar, weiter machen.
hier ist es leider am Regnen, und da ich aus Zucke bin habe ich das weite gesucht


----------



## Slappy

So, 2h mit den Mädels am Waldteich Nr. 2 gewesen. 
Nur einen kurzen feinen Zupfer........ Naja, war ja fast klar. 
Nachdem bekannt gegeben wurde das Forellen besetzt wurden, stürmen alle an die Teiche. Danach bleibt meistens nicht mehr viel über. Eventuell wenn es wärmer wird wieder.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

so so, 

jetzt erzählt mir nicht, Ihr ködert Harzer Käse an - alldieweil das wäre wirklich Frevel, sozusagen ein Verstoß gegen die Käse-Rechts-Konvention... oder gehe (werde) ich irre?

Gruß


----------



## Minimax

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> so so,
> 
> jetzt erzählt mir nicht, Ihr ködert Harzer Käse an - alldieweil das wäre wirklich Frevel, sozusagen ein Verstoß gegen die Käse-Rechts-Konvention... oder gehe (werde) ich irre?
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn dann man nicht eine Klage kommt wegen Wasservergiftung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

nun:  ich bin erschüttert! Meide Welt hat aufgehört sich zu drehen!. Nach anfänglicher Sicherheit, hier einen Hort der Weisheit und trauter Gemütlichkeit gefunden zu haben offenbart sich nun die brutale Realität! Umgeben von Vandalen, Kostverächtern und und herzlosen Käseverwässererern greift nun das blanke Entsetzen nach mir....

ich erwäge nun ernsthafte Schritte. Und kommt mir nicht mit "...haben wir nicht gewußt, ist doch nicht so schlimm, kann ja mal passieren..." 

Harzer Käse ist heilig! Wie schon meine Schwiegermutter zu sagen pflegte...!

p.s. Minimax: lösche er dieses Bild, oder verpixel es, oder...

Gruß


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 373721


ich hab's heute mal bei den Döbeln damit versucht, aber leider nix (auf anderes allerdings auch nicht)


----------



## phirania

Meine Bande hat mich schon erwartet am See.....


----------



## phirania

Und Fisch gab es auch noch vor dem Regen...


----------



## Jürgen57

Ich mag sehr gerne Harzer Käse,und wen den Fischen das auch schmeckt
ist doch alles gut.So hab ich weniger Futter ans Wasser zu schleppen


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax 
Toll, endlich eine gute Idee wie ich das alte Stinkekram anders verwerten kann. Ich hoffe nur das die Gefahr eines Gewässerschadens nicht gegeben ist, ich weiß nicht, ob die Haftpflicht da greift. 
Dickes Petri zu deinem Johnny und auch an alle anderen, die am Wasser waren.


----------



## phirania

Morgen gehts auch wieder:
GRILLEN SCHILLEN ANGELN.
Hauptsache Erholung und einen Tag Sommerwetter...


----------



## Minimax

Zuviel Käse macht dick


----------



## Minimax

So, war noch kurz einkaufen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Recht selektiv der Köder, gelle Minimax ?


----------



## Hecht100+

Und Montag ist der Käse in Deutschland ausverkauft, die armen Döbel.
PS: Wie hoch war die Provision (frage für nen Freund )


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Recht selektiv der Köder gelle Minimax ?


Absolut. Heute an meinem Flüsschen war das Harzenium hinsichtlich Selektivität und Lockwirkung dem Currytulip mindestens ebenbürtig. Gut, auch das Zeug mögen die verdammten Güstern, aber das ist auch beim CT.
 Ich muss besonders betonen, das an meinem Fluss mutmaßlich noch niemals Harzer zur Anwendung gekommen ist, und ich nicht ein Krümelchen davon angefüttert habe.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax
> Toll, endlich eine gute Idee wie ich das alte Stinkekram anders verwerten kann.


*Dem Prof* *gebührt aller Lorbeer für die Erstbeschreibung* des Zeugs, ich habe lediglich seinen Rat befolgt.
Anlässlich einer längeren Käsediskussion im Juni letzten Jahres forderte er uns mit Nachdruck auf:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Harzer. Nehmt Harzer!!!*



Wie man sieht, lohnt es sich den Ükel zu lesen. 
Vielen Dank, lieber Prof!
Ich werde weiter Harzenium Studien betreiben, und lade alle Ükels ein, das Zeug an ihren Gewässern und Zielfischen auszuprobieren und zu berichten.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Heute an meinem Flüsschen war das Harzenium hinsichtlich Selektivität und Lockwirkung dem Currytulip mindestens ebenbürtig.



Ein gutes Stück von dem Harzenium am 2er oder 4er Haken, hält Kleinfische recht zuverlässig davon ab, ihn abzunagen. 

Das Aroma lockt die Döbel auch ohne Futter zuverlässig an den Haken.

PS: Ihc habe damit auch schon Karauschen gefangen aber der Topköder für sie ist das nicht, eher ein Behelfsköder.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein gutes Stück von dem Harzenium am 2er oder 4er Haken, hält Kleinfische recht zuverlässig davon ab, ihn abzunagen.
> 
> Das Aroma lockt die Döbel auch ohne Futter zuverlässig an den Haken.


Heute waren die Jungs so zickig wie lange nicht mehr. Der Trick, den ich allerdings zu spät bemerkt habe, bestand darin mit der Haken-und Ködergrösse deutlich herunterzugehen. So hingen dann spät noch einige stramme Johnnies und glichen die Güster/Döbel Bilanz aus.

Vorher wurden meine grossen Würfel wüst von Güstern attackiert und gestupst, so das die Döbel wohl vergrämt wurden, und nur zweidrei den Weg zum Köder fanden.
Dafür gabs aber auch einige wirklich heftige Güstern, diesen alten Schlachtenbummler z.b:


----------



## Jason

Minimax Petri zum fantastischen Döbel. So einen möchte ich gerne in unserem Flüsschen fangen. Gesehen hab ich sie ja schon, muss sie halt nur noch überlisten. 
Thomas. dickes Petri zur 61er Brassen. 
phirania , freut mich sehr für dich, das du es wieder öfter ans Wasser schaffst. Auch ein herzliches Petri Heil in deine Richtung und viel Spaß für morgen. 
rhinefisher , schöne Bilder hast du uns wieder vom Rhein gezeigt. Aber ich sehe keine Fische. Am Rhein stelle ich mir es auch nicht einfach vor, zu angeln. 
Zum  hoch eiweißhaltigen Harzer Käse muss ich sagen, das der nicht nur den Fischen schmecken kann. Bei uns in Hessen gibt es eine bekannte Zubereitungsweise, die nennt man 
"Handkäs mit Musik". Der Harzer wird in Scheiben geschnitten, mit Essig und Öl beträufelt und dann gib man noch Zwiebelwürfel drüber. Daher die Musik. 
Dann noch vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche meiner gestern noch harmlosen Erkältung, die sich heute verschlechtert hat.  Rüsselseuche, Halsschmerzen und die Glieder schmerzen. Daher werdet ihr von mir morgen keinen Angelbericht bekommen. Meine Frau hat mir die Starterlaubnis entzogen und ist der Meinung, dass ich mich schonen muss. "Wenn du morgens im kalten am Wasser sitzt, dann wird das nicht besser".
Grund dafür ist, dass ich am Montag meine erste Impfung erhalten sollte. Wenn ich da so ankomme, schicken die mich wieder weg. Deswegen bleib ich vernünftig. Aber so wie es mich erwischt hat, ist das Kind sowieso in den Brunnen gefallen.  Es ist zum kotzen, bestes Wetter seit langen mal wieder und mir sind die Hände gebunden. Jetzt behalte ich den Donnerstag im Auge. Vatertag Da mach ich was ich will.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Heute waren die Jungs so zickig wie lange nicht mehr. Der Trick, den ich allerdings zu spät bemerkt habe, bestand darin mit der Haken-und Ködergrösse deutlich herunterzugehen. S



Erstaunlich.
Das kenne ich von meinen Döbeln hier gar nicht.
Wenn allzuviel Kleinfisch dran rumnuckelt, gehe ich mit der Haken- und Ködergröße hoch.

Allerdings gibt es hier auch nicht solche Atomgüstern.


----------



## geomas

Komm schon, lieber Minimax, die Fische sind im hohen Bogen in Deinen Kescher gesprungen, nachdem Du das Wasser mit Harzerium kontaminiert hast.
Das hat mit Angeln im klassischen Sinne nicht viel zu tun. Hat die Güster die Genfer Konvention erwähnt?


----------



## geomas

#geheimköder

Tja, nach sehr anstrengender Arbeit bin ich heute Abend noch kurz zum Fluß nebenan. 
Leider hatte ich meinen „Geheimköder” (die oft gelobten Softpellets) zu Hause stehen lassen. 
Auf Mais gab es ein paar Plötz. Immerhin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

moin,

bei morgendlicher Zeitungsschau fällt auf, dass sämtliche Käsereien Lieferengpässe bei regional geprägten Käsesorten melden. Auch der Handel klagt über leere Regale und kündigt Rationierungen an ( Abgabe nur an volljährige Personen, nur 1 Pack je Person). Die Börsen schlossen gestern uneinheitlich und Käse-Handel ist für nicht absehbare Zeit vom Handel auf dem Parkett ausgesetzt. Die Regierung plant Bezugsscheine und an Zufahrten zu Gewässern werden verschärfte Kontrollen erfolgen. 

Ich geh mal vorsichtshalber angeln, der Wasserstand an der Elbe steigt weiter und die Tigers stinken verlockend...

Gruß


----------



## Thomas.

allen die es heute zum Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri
ich werde jetzt auch mal los für 'n Stündchen, aber nicht mit Harzer


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. Aber bitte keinen Grenzzwischenfall Provozieren, du weißt, die Niederländer verstehen da keinen Spass wenn du die Franzosen mit hineinziehst. Dickes Petri und zieh was raus.


----------



## rutilus69

O.k. dann ist die Ükelsonntaskonferenz eröffnet.
Euch allen viel Spaß am Wasser und zieht was raus!


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe keine Fische. Am Rhein stelle ich mir es auch nicht einfach vor, zu angeln.


Na ja, das könnte daran liegen dass es im Rhein nur noch sehr wenig Fisch gibt.
Grundeln... ich könnte massig Grundeln ablichten.
Vielleich liegt es auch an meiner Methode - ich sehe nicht oft Leute mit der Pose im Rhein fischen...
Gelegendlich taucht ja auch der Verdacht auf, mein Mißerfolg hinge damit zusammen, dass ich immer die selben Stellen befische, aber ich habe mal kurz überlegt und bin auf 15 unterschiedlich Spots gekommen, die ich zwischen Neuss und Duisburg im letzten Jahr beangelt habe.
Was soll man noch machen?
Wir mischen bestes Futter, besorgen frischeste Köder und angeln mit feinsten Montagen.
Wenn dann nix beisst, ist auch nix da... .
Nun will ich mir ja nicht wirklich die Hände beschmutzen, aber meine Kollegen versuchen ernsthaft richtige Fische zu fangen und bekommen doch nur Grundel über Grundel... .
Es ist richtig traurig, was Kormoran und Grundel aus diesem ehemaligen Traumgewässer gemacht haben.

Trotzdem werden wir gleich wieder tapfer und unverdrossen antreten...

Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Sonntag...


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Thomas. Aber bitte keinen Grenzzwischenfall Provozieren, du weißt, die Niederländer verstehen da keinen Spass wenn du die Franzosen mit hineinziehst. Dickes Petri und zieh was raus.


Besten Dank, 
Die Holländer haben hier auf deutscher Seite meinen Fluss gesperrt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da kann man doch dran vorbeigehen.
Steht auch kein Schild, dass gesperrt ist. Kann ja jeder so'n Band ranmachen.
Das Band würde mich nicht abhalten als "Anlieger mit Berechtigungsschein".


----------



## rutilus69

So, schon mal nicht Schneider


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> Die Holländer haben hier auf deutscher Seite meinen Fluss gesperrt



Moin Thomas, also für mich ist nicht der Fluss gesperrt (ich wurde es eher Flüsschen nennen ), sondern der Durchgang.
Ich würde auch etwas weiter gehen und ab ans Gewässer.
Ich frage mich jetzt ernsthaft, wieso sperren die Holländer die deutsche Seite des Gewässers  ?

So ich wünschen alles die es ans Wasser schaffen, ein dickes Petri .


----------



## Tokka

phirania schrieb:


> Morgen gehts auch wieder:
> GRILLEN SCHILLEN ANGELN.
> Hauptsache Erholung und einen Tag Sommerwetter...


Grillen, Chillen, Drillen, heisst das.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da kann man doch dran vorbeigehen.
> Steht auch kein Schild, dass gesperrt ist. Kann ja jeder so'n Band ranmachen.
> Das Band würde mich nicht abhalten als "Anlieger mit Berechtigungsschein".



Da steht schon das man nicht da durchlaufen darf.. .
Und hättest Du schonmal mit der holländischen Polizei und deren unglaublichen Bußgeldkatalog zu tun gehabt, wärst Du da auch vorsichtig.
Im Käseland sind 300 oder 500€ für Strafzettel schnell ausgegeben....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> holländischen Polizei und deren unglaublischen Bußgeldkatalog



Nur gilt der nicht in Deutschland.

Ich sehe das wie Finke.
Der Durchgang ist gesperrt, so dass man da entlang nicht zum Zielort gelangen soll.
Der Fluss hat damit aber nichts zu tun mMn.


----------



## rhinefisher

Den Beamten ist furchtbar gleichgültig wer was wie sieht - die stellen dir einfach ein Ticket aus und Schwamm drüber....
Die sind echt völlig humorlos...
Wir überlegen ja auch ständig mal eben rüberzufahren und mal wieder richtige Fische zu fangen.
Genau an der vom Thomas. abgelichteten Stelle wollte ich letzte Woche mit dem Genossen M. zum Döbelfang antreten.
Leider kennt der Genosse M. sich in Holland gut genug aus um Angst vor der eifrigen Polizei zu haben und wollte von daher nicht...
Aber bald wird alles besser...


----------



## Thomas.

Da ist heute Abend eine Veranstaltung,  mal schauen wenn ich weiter Schneider blieben sollte vielleicht provoziere ich die mal nachher   unser Verein hat ja das Gewässer gepachtet.
Aber egal es ist schön hier


----------



## Hecht100+

Wie fällt bei dir Provozieren aus, Feedern mit 200 gr.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> O.k. dann ist die Ükelsonntaskonferenz eröffnet.
> Euch allen viel Spaß am Wasser und zieht was raus!





rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, schon mal nicht Schneider
> Anhang anzeigen 373797


Na dann schon mal Petri, lieber Nachbar, und allen am Wasser viel Spass und Erholung. 
Wir sind heute bei der Missusmama, und es ist nicht ganz sicher ob ich mich zur Sonntagskonferenz dazuschalten darf, man wird sehen. Einstweilen gute Besserung die den Armen Jason 

Und ich muss mich noch bei allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages entschuldigen und ein herzliches Petri nachreichen, Fisch des Tages war ja sicher der tolle 61er Keftiubarren von Thomas. Aber Grundeln lieber rhinefisher sind auche in Petri wert und ich drücke Die Daumen das Du bald wieder ergiebiger Jagdgründe anfahren kannst. Petris auch an 
geomas und natürlich phirania 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax: Ein großes Dankeschön, dass du den offenbar gold-werten Tipp unseres Professor Tinca nochmal hochgeholt hast. Dass dieses Zeug überhaupt zu irgendwas gut ist... Ob Pferdegründlinge da wohl ähnlich gut drauf anspringen?


----------



## Thomas.

und wider zu Hause, leider nix leider garnichts  es wurde zu warm und viel zu viele Leute die unterwegs sind (wofür ich aber Verständnis habe).
war am überlegen heute Abend noch mal los zugehen aber das schmink ich mir ab.
So jetzt Nickerchen und dann Grillen.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt ernsthaft, wieso sperren die Holländer die deutsche Seite des Gewässers ?


das frage ich mich auch, vor allem weil alle(Alte, Kinder) jetzt über eine Hauptstraße ausweichen müssen die wegen 2 sehr scharfer Kurven sehr schlecht einsehbar ist.
die machen da heute Abend Party ich muss um 22Uhr zu Hause sein, und da soll man keinen Hals kriegen


----------



## rutilus69

Hier ist auch Abpfiff.
Es kamen noch ein paar lütte Plötzen und ein paar Skimmer dazu, aber nichts wirklich bemerkenswertes.
Aber es war schön, mal wieder im T Shirt am Wasser zu hocken und auf die Pose zu starren.
Macht euch noch einen schönen Rest-Sonntag, ich schmeiße gleich den Grill an


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Hier ist auch Abpfiff.
> Es kamen noch ein paar lütte Plötzen und ein paar Skimmer dazu, aber nichts wirklich bemerkenswertes.
> Aber es war schön, mal wieder im T Shirt am Wasser zu hocken und auf die Pose zu starren.
> Macht euch noch einen schönen Rest-Sonntag, ich schmeiße gleich den Grill an


Bei mir ist Anpfiff. Aber ich merk schon, die Fischlis wirken sehr faul heute, und ausserdem hab ich drei kleine Schatten die hier im Sekundentakt vorbeischwirren und aufgeregt irgendwas wollen


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax wenn es kleine Fischlis sind, suchen sie vielleicht noch ein Lastminute Geschenk   
Ich habe den kleinen heute ja auch angeboten dass sie mir ihre Mütter vorbeischicken können - so ein Ausflug an Land ist doch schon ein schönes Geschenk. dachte ich jedenfalls....


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Minimax wenn es kleine Fischlis sind, suchen sie vielleicht noch ein Lastminute Geschenk
> Ich habe den kleinen heute ja auch angeboten dass sie mir ihre Mütter vorbeischicken können - so ein Ausflug an Land ist doch schon ein schönes Geschenk. dachte ich jedenfalls....


Ich hatte dann doch meine Ruhe und hab eine schöne träge Nachmittagsstipperei durchgeführt, ein Waggler, Maden und eigentlich garnicht so wenige Plötzlein plus ein Barsch haben mir den schönen beschaulichen Nachmittag vertrieben.
Die Plötzen waren offenbar mit dem Laichgeschäft durch, und waren zum Teil arg zerzaust und slimy. Einige hatten aber noch einen richtig raspeligen Laichausschlag.


----------



## geomas

Petri in die  weite Runde!

Ich war heute Vormittag kurz am Fluß nebenan, sogar mit den korrekten Ködern. Aber es gab nur ein paar lütte Plötz. Und einen straken Wind genau in mein Gesicht. Immerhin ein warmer Wind ;-)
Jetzt starte ich noch mal zu einem kleinen Waldteich. An dem war ich lange nicht. Hoffentlich ist da noch Wasser drin.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Minimax: Ein großes Dankeschön, dass du den offenbar gold-werten Tipp unseres Professor Tinca nochmal hochgeholt hast. Dass dieses Zeug überhaupt zu irgendwas gut ist... Ob Pferdegründlinge da wohl ähnlich gut drauf anspringen?


Ich würde drauf wetten, die sind ja ohnehin für ihren Appetit auf Käse und allgemein deftige Aromen bekannt. Einen Versuch ists allemal wert.


----------



## geomas

Ringelnatter, Maus und Rotmilan hab ich im, am, über dem Waldteich schon gesehen. Einen Fisch noch nicht...


----------



## rhinefisher

Es war wie immer, also sehr gechillt....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es war wie immer, also sehr gechillt....
> Anhang anzeigen 373848


Na, aber schön das Du draussen warst, und ei kräftiges Petri Heil zu dem schönen Budweiserfisch-höchst willkommen an so einem schönen Tag,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri an alle die dieses We am Wasser waren.

Ich war heut Nachmittag für ne Stunde draußen wobei 20min davon ein Drill mit ner schwarzen Katze war.
Fazit: Widermal Schnurbruch kurz vor der Landung, zum  Friedfisch werd ich wohl erst wider ab Anfang Juni starten wenn die Karpfen so richtig mitm Fressen beginnen....uber netten Beifang in form einer Schleie oder schöne Brachsen freue ich mich dann auch wider.


----------



## Kneto

Ich habe das heutige Sommerwetter auch genutzt und war an einem etwas entfernter gelegenen Gewässer dass ich vor etwa 3 Jahren das letzte Mal beangelt habe. Von großer Fischaktivität war nicht allzu viel zu sehen.
Als Methode habe ich mich für das Feedern entschieden, was mir bei dem böigen Wind neben der Match als die bessere Wahl erschien.
Der immerwieder böig auftretende Wind machte die Bisserkennung sehr schwierig, so dass diese teils nur zu erahnen waren. Als Ergebnis ging ich ohne verwertbaren Biss und Fisch aus.
Letztendlich habe ich den sonnigen Tag am Wasser genossen und mir einen leichten Sonnenbrand an den Unterarmen geholt.
Für Morgen habe ich mir schon ein alternatives Gewässer ausgesucht, in dem ich in vergangenen Jahren gut abgewachsene Bräsen fangen konnte.


----------



## Finke20

Petri in die Runde.
Ich bin heute am späten Nachmittag bei bestem Wetter auch nochmal ans Wasser gefahren. Endlich mal ohne dicke Jacke einfach nur mit Hemd am Gewässer sitzen, einfach nur schön. Mein Angelkumpel ist schon vor Ort und hat etwas angefüttert. Fische sind jetzt reichlich vor Ort, doch nur die Großen lassen zu wünschen übrig.
Ich fischte wieder mit der OCC Rute. Köder sind Caster und Kompostwürmer gewesen.

Überlisten konnte ich einige Plötzen und auch Güstern konnte dem Köder nicht widerstehen.












Mein Begleiter fischte mit Mais und seine Fische sind größer gewesen als meine. 
Mal sehen morgen früh soll es nochmal, an ein anderes Gewässer gehen.


----------



## geomas

Fischaktivität war am Waldteich zu beobachten, leider habe ich die beiden echten Bisse versemmelt. 
Dazu kamen „Phantombisse”: möglicherweise Minis oder Schnurschwimmer oder sehr vorsichtige „Anfasser”.
Gehakt und gelandet hab ich Laub in verschiedenen „rott”-Stadien.

Werde dort sicher wieder hin. Ein sehr schönes Kleingewässer, gar nicht weit weg. Die Ringelnatter kam noch mehrfach vorbeigeschwommen und auch sonst bot die Natur einiges auf. Wobei ich heute Vormittag direkt hier in Rostock einen Fischadler beim erfolgreichen „Fischzug” beobachten konnte.


----------



## Thomas.

ein herzliches Petri den Fängern vom Wochenende, geomas über Bilder vom Waldsee und der Natter hätte ich mich gefreut 

So gerade hat sich herausgestellt das ich heute zeit habe, ich werde es jetzt mal am Teich auf große" versuchen, ob wohl ich dem Wetter nicht traue, 22grad und stark bewölkt


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Fischaktivität war am Waldteich zu beobachten, leider habe ich die beiden echten Bisse versemmelt.
> Dazu kamen „Phantombisse”: möglicherweise Minis oder Schnurschwimmer oder sehr vorsichtige „Anfasser”.
> Gehakt und gelandet hab ich Laub in verschiedenen „rott”-Stadien.
> 
> Werde dort sicher wieder hin. Ein sehr schönes Kleingewässer, gar nicht weit weg. Die Ringelnatter kam noch mehrfach vorbeigeschwommen und auch sonst bot die Natur einiges auf. Wobei ich heute Vormittag direkt hier in Rostock einen Fischadler beim erfolgreichen „Fischzug” beobachten konnte.


Das hört sich aber sehr idyllisch an, und ich denke so schöne Naturbeobachtungen macht man nicht nur, wenn es etwas zu beobachten gibt, sondern wenn man auch durch das richtige Ambiente in die passende Stimmung versetzt wurde.
Zum Anglerischen: Die Plötzenteiche bei der Missusmama sind ebenfalls baumumkränzt. Auch dort gibt es das Problem (neben einigen Anderen) von übermäßig viel Laub und Ästen am Grund. Jegliches Lädschern in verschiedenen Varianten hat sich dort als nicht so gut herausgestellt. Eine dicke, lockere Scjicht Laub lässt jeden Köder unauffindbar werden. 
Eigentlich fange ich dort nur mit Posenmontagen- und selbst da ist die richtige Einstellung recht fiddly. Dann kommt aber wieder die Rutenlänge vs. überhängenden Bäume ins Spiel. Es ist nicht einfach.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ringelnatter, Maus und Rotmilan hab ich im, am, über dem Waldteich schon gesehen. Einen Fisch noch nicht...


In meinen Augen aber auch kein schlechter Tausch.


----------



## geomas

Für Thomas. hab ich extra ein Foto von meinem Telefon gezerrt:





In echt siehts da schöner aus.

Die Ringelnatter kam 3x vorbeigeschwommen, ohne richtige Kamera hatte ich keine Chance auf ein „ordentliches Foto”. 
Gleiches galt gestern für Rotmilan, Maus und den Fischadler vom Vormittag.



Lädschern am Waldteich: habe es zeitweise auch mit auftreibenden Ködern probiert (per Bleischrot etwa 10cm über Grund verankert). 
Die beiden echten Bisse kamen auf (sinkenden) Timarmix-Mais mit Ananasaroma. Stark auftreibende, gummiartig zähe gelbe Pellets mit Ananasaroma hab ich schon neben mir zu stehen. Für die Pose ist es hier in den letzten Tagen zu windig.
Ich werde es da sicher bald nochmal probieren.


----------



## Thomas.

sehr schön dort geomas , und besten dank für´s Bild.

Ich war ja heute auch los mit 3 Ruten bewaffnet wollte ja versuchen was größeres zu erwischen, war leider ein Satz mit x.
das Wetter war furchtbar wechselhaft und der Wind war grauenhaft, aber ich habe alles versucht aber im Teich wollte keiner mein elend beenden, das war jetzt das 4x im diesen Jahr das ich dort war und nichts gefangen habe, habe außer Fängen von Bordelforellen auch noch nicht viel gehört.
konnte mich aber am Anblick meines Combos erfreut



den Pod habe ich mir extra für meine OCC gekauft, tolles Teil



so sah es hinter mir aus, aus Holland is nix gutes zu erwarten


von hier aber auch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aber ein schöner Teich Thomas.
Da wird schon bald etwas beißen wenn das Wasser warm ist.

Petri Heil allen Ükels die draußen sind oder waren!


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber ein schöner Teich Thomas.
> Da wird schon bald etwas beißen wenn das Wasser warm ist.
> 
> Petri Heil allen Ükels die draußen sind oder waren!


danke, habe gerade mal geschaut, den ersten 2020 habe ich am 17.5 gefangen und vorher 6 vergeblichen versuchen, aber danach lief es


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann ist es ja bald soweit.


----------



## Thomas.

Ich musste noch mal zum Fluss


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich musste noch mal zum Fluss
> Anhang anzeigen 373942
> Anhang anzeigen 373943


Toll, ein Wahnsinnsfisch! Petri, bald knackst Du die 60


----------



## Tricast

Schöne Bilder und interessante Berichte die Ihr eingestellt habt, die machen einen richtig neidisch. Bei uns wird die Welt immer verrückter. Frau Hübner will jetzt holländisch Angeln und deshalb musste ich auch noch in einen extra Verein eintreten; für das Gewässer gibt es leider keine Gastkarten. 

Mal sehen was die Woche noch so bringt. Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Petri in alle Richtungen, egal ob mit oder ohne Fisch. 

Ich war heute ab mittags am Hausweiher. Wollte eigentlich nur ne kurze Runde..... Naja, ihr kennt es. 




Angekommen ging es sehr schnell und der erste Minibrassen ließ sich blicken. Dann war Pause. Wobei das stimmt nicht. Heute waren die Bisse sehr sehr vorsichtig. Selbst an der 0.5oz Spitze musste man sehr genau hinschauen. Ab und an gab es aber auch sehr rabiate Rupfer. 
Nach einer Pause und 2 kurzen Schauern Zupfte es wieder und diesmal hakte sich der Brassen wieder. Leider ist mir dabei mal wieder ein Missgeschick passiert. 




Danach musste ich echt überlegen ob ich weiter mache oder ob das ein Zeichen sein sollte.... 
Ich trank mein Bier aus und entscheid mich zu bleiben. 
Es war warm, bewölkt und es gab immer wieder Schauer. Eigentlich also optimales Beißwetter wie immer alle so schön sagen. 
Ich kürzte also die Spitze so ein das sie einen sauberen Abschluß hatte und machte weiter. 
Es folgten 5 oder 6 weitere Minibrassen. Dann legte ich die Pose weiter weg, denn auf ihr passierte nichts. 
Damit auf der Feeder nichts schiefgehen konnte, aktivierte ich den Freilauf. (Ich glaube das habe ich tatsächlich zum ersten Mal gemacht heute) Als ich zu dieser zurück kam, Zupfte es ganz zart und dann gings ab! Der Fisch legte los und schoß in Richtung des Sprudlers. Zum Glück war ich an der Rute und konnte den Fisch zielsicher in den Kescher dirigieren. 




Es hat sich also gelohnt 3h im nassen zu sitzen. 
Keine halbe Stunde später stieg eine zweite kurz vorm Kescher aus. 
Dann gab's wieder Minibrassen. Ich glaube 4 waren es. 
Die Pose wurde heute relativ wenig beachtet. Als ich aber in Richtung Pose schaute, merkte ich das die sich ganz leicht bewegt. Also auf zur Rute. In dem Moment zieht die Pose ab und ein Fisch springt aus dem Wasser. Also Anhieb gesetzt und siehe da, die Kollegen haben doch noch nicht alle gefangen..... 




Dann war wieder Pause und Regen. 
Nach ca. 30 Minuten Zupfte es ganz Saft an der Feeder. Ich wartete und beobachtete. Nach unzähligen zupfern und gefühlt einer Ewigkeit ging es auf einmal voll ab! Der Fisch nahm Schnur von der Rolle, Anhieb und er hängt. Diesmal war der Gegner deutlich stärker. Ich freute mich wie ein kleines Kind denn am Haken hing die 2. große Art den Weihers. 




Ich verharrte noch 45 Minuten genoss noch 2 Schauer und war dann pünktlich zum Abendessen zuhause. 
Es lohnt sich also wirklich ab und an dem Wetter zu trotzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht Slappy.
Danke dafür!

Es läuft ja bei dir in letzter Zeit wie ein Länderspiel.....  

Ersatzspitzen kannste bestellen bei baitstore glaub ich.


----------



## Tikey0815

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri in alle Richtungen, egal ob mit oder ohne Fisch.
> 
> Ich war heute ab mittags am Hausweiher. Wollte eigentlich nur ne kurze Runde..... Naja, ihr kennt es.
> Anhang anzeigen 373947
> 
> Angekommen ging es sehr schnell und der erste Minibrassen ließ sich blicken. Dann war Pause. Wobei das stimmt nicht. Heute waren die Bisse sehr sehr vorsichtig. Selbst an der 0.5oz Spitze musste man sehr genau hinschauen. Ab und an gab es aber auch sehr rabiate Rupfer.
> Nach einer Pause und 2 kurzen Schauern Zupfte es wieder und diesmal hakte sich der Brassen wieder. Leider ist mir dabei mal wieder ein Missgeschick passiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 373949
> 
> Danach musste ich echt überlegen ob ich weiter mache oder ob das ein Zeichen sein sollte....
> Ich trank mein Bier aus und entscheid mich zu bleiben.
> Es war warm, bewölkt und es gab immer wieder Schauer. Eigentlich also optimales Beißwetter wie immer alle so schön sagen.
> Ich kürzte also die Spitze so ein das sie einen sauberen Abschluß hatte und machte weiter.
> Es folgten 5 oder 6 weitere Minibrassen. Dann legte ich die Pose weiter weg, denn auf ihr passierte nichts.
> Damit auf der Feeder nichts schiefgehen konnte, aktivierte ich den Freilauf. (Ich glaube das habe ich tatsächlich zum ersten Mal gemacht heute) Als ich zu dieser zurück kam, Zupfte es ganz zart und dann gings ab! Der Fisch legte los und schoß in Richtung des Sprudlers. Zum Glück war ich an der Rute und konnte den Fisch zielsicher in den Kescher dirigieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 373950
> 
> Es hat sich also gelohnt 3h im nassen zu sitzen.
> Keine halbe Stunde später stieg eine zweite kurz vorm Kescher aus.
> Dann gab's wieder Minibrassen. Ich glaube 4 waren es.
> Die Pose wurde heute relativ wenig beachtet. Als ich aber in Richtung Pose schaute, merkte ich das die sich ganz leicht bewegt. Also auf zur Rute. In dem Moment zieht die Pose ab und ein Fisch springt aus dem Wasser. Also Anhieb gesetzt und siehe da, die Kollegen haben doch noch nicht alle gefangen.....
> Anhang anzeigen 373948
> 
> Dann war wieder Pause und Regen.
> Nach ca. 30 Minuten Zupfte es ganz Saft an der Feeder. Ich wartete und beobachtete. Nach unzähligen zupfern und gefühlt einer Ewigkeit ging es auf einmal voll ab! Der Fisch nahm Schnur von der Rolle, Anhieb und er hängt. Diesmal war der Gegner deutlich stärker. Ich freute mich wie ein kleines Kind denn am Haken hing die 2. große Art den Weihers.
> Anhang anzeigen 373946
> 
> Ich verharrte noch 45 Minuten genoss noch 2 Schauer und war dann pünktlich zum Abendessen zuhause.
> Es lohnt sich also wirklich ab und an dem Wetter zu trotzen.


Meega, so ein Fauxpas und dann solche Fänge


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ersatzspitzen kannste bestellen bei baitstore glaub ich.


Jupp.
Hier:
*





						Feeder-Spitzen günstig online kaufen | BAITSTORE
					

Feederspitzen - große Auswahl an Carbon und Glasfaser Feederspitzen auf Lager | Top-Marken wie Browning, Drennan, Korum - Jetzt entdecken im Baitstore!




					www.baitstore.de
				



*
Aber nicht die für die Acolyte nehmen. 
Nur die anderen Drennan Spitzen passen zu deiner Rute.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Hier:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeder-Spitzen günstig online kaufen | BAITSTORE
> 
> 
> Feederspitzen - große Auswahl an Carbon und Glasfaser Feederspitzen auf Lager | Top-Marken wie Browning, Drennan, Korum - Jetzt entdecken im Baitstore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baitstore.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Aber nicht die für die Acolyte nehmen.
> Nur die anderen Drennan Spitzen passen zu deiner Rute.


Perfekt, Dankeschön! 
War ne DRX Glas fast. Müsste also passen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kannst auch andere nehmen wenn du lieber Carbon oder weicher oder kräftiger willst.


----------



## Kneto

Guten Abend liebe Freunde des gepflegten Angesports.
Wie gestern Abend angesprochen, war ich heute an einem alten Elbe-Nebengewässer welches wie viele dieser Art durch einen kleinen zulauf an die Elbe angeschlossen ist. So dass der Wasserstand sich im gewissen Maße am Elbe-Pegel orientiert. Durch die Nähe zur Elbe sind dort vorwiegend Weissfische und als invasive Art der Zwergwels zu finden.
Entgegen dem gestrigen Tag lief es heute sehr gut. Es gaben sich neben Bräsen, Rotfedern und Rotaugen auch einige Zwergwelse ihr stell dich ein.
Dem Anschein nach haben die Bräsen auch noch nicht abgelaicht, die Milchner hatten bereits ihren Laichausschlag, die Rogner waren teils alle noch füllig. So verwunderte es mich dass sie schon bissen.
Anbei einige Bilder der Bräsen.


----------



## geomas

Schade um die Spitze, lieber Slappy , aber Petri zu Deiner buntgemischten Strecke. 

Petri heil auch allen anderen Fängern - Ihr habt ja ordentlich einen rausgehauen!

Schön, daß Du Dich mal wieder gemeldet hast, Heinz! Viele Freude beim „holländischen Fischen”!
Hab heute Abend an Dich gedacht, als ich mit der wunderbaren Balzer Winklepicker aus Deinem Bestand ein paar Plötz den Fluten entreißen durfte.
Als Köder funktionierten die SoftHookers „Gold” von BaitTech erneut besser als Dosenmais und die testweise eingesetzten „Green” Softpellets.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri heil an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Eine Menge sehr schöner Fänge die ihr hier zeigt  

Ich bin auch schon wieder am Planen für Freitag. Es soll an den See gehen und ich möchte gezielt auf Schleien fischen.
Bis jetzt habe ich vor, ganz klassisch mit Liftmontage anzugreifen (2.75g Pose, 18er oder 22er Hauptschnur je nach Krautstand, 12er Hake am entsprechenden Vorfach).
Als Köder stehen Rotwurm, Mais und Made auf dem Plan. 
Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps? Ich bin zum Beispiel grade etwas unsicher ob anfüttern oder nicht.


----------



## Racklinger

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri heil an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Eine Menge sehr schöner Fänge die ihr hier zeigt
> 
> Ich bin auch schon wieder am Planen für Freitag. Es soll an den See gehen und ich möchte gezielt auf Schleien fischen.
> Bis jetzt habe ich vor, ganz klassisch mit Liftmontage anzugreifen (2.75g Pose, 18er oder 22er Hauptschnur je nach Krautstand, 12er Hake am entsprechenden Vorfach).
> Als Köder stehen Rotwurm, Mais und Made auf dem Plan.
> Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps? Ich bin zum Beispiel grade etwas unsicher ob anfüttern oder nicht.


Am Samstag werde ich es auch auf Schleien probieren, vorausgesetzt der Regen der die nächsten Tage prophezeit wird macht aus dem Platz keine Matschgrube 
Anfüttern werde ich schon und zwar viiiieeeellllll Hanf, und ein bisschen dunkles Grundfutter zur Bindung


----------



## rustaweli

Diesen kleinen Bericht verfassen Pepe56 und ich zusammen. 
Erst einmal ein "Hallo" in die Ükelrunde und ganz viele herzliche Petris gehen raus an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Natürlich möchten wir uns auch für die vielen Berichte, Bilder und sonstige Themen bedanken - also danke! 
Sehr schön auch das sich endlich Tricast wieder persönlich zu Wort meldet, man dachte schon wir hätten wir etwas falsch gemacht. Jetzt fehlt noch bißl was vom Wuemmehunter und Bankside Dreamer läßt auch nix mehr von sich hören! 
Was Pepe und mich angeht, so haben wir derzeit wenig Zeit. Wetter, Schule/Arbeit, Garten, die ersten Rennen vom Mountainbike World Cup laufen im TV und auch wir sind neben Schach, Leichtathletik und dem noch ausstehendem Basketballtraining wieder völlig ins MTB Training eingestiegen. Nach nem Sturz auf einem Downhillabschnitt und defektem Bike bleibt nun wieder mehr Zeit übrig. Werkstatttermine sind anscheinend rar gesät. 
Am Wochenende nahmen Pepe56 und meine Wenigkeit uns wieder Zeit für das schöne Angeln und die OCC. In aller Früh standen wir auf, bereiteten Futter vor und warten auf den 5Uhr Gong. Ab da darf man ja bekanntlich wieder das Heim verlassen. Wir entschieden uns für einen Park/Waldsee, Zielfische waren Schleien, Karpfen und CO. 
Der Tag fing recht kühl an Nebelschwaden lagen traumhaft schön über den See. 











Etwas später klarte es zum Glück noch auf und die Sonne wärmte uns wenigstens etwas. 









Leider sollte es aber an dem Tag nicht sein. Trotzdem war es ein schöner Vater-Sohn Angeltag bei Nebel, Kühle, heissem Tee und später wärmender Sonne. 
Bitte absolut Null Kommentare zum Stuhl - mia san mia! 
Zumal mein(Pepe) Taufname Petre ist und sollte dies kein Glück bringen, so bleibt immer noch unser Bayerndusel! Nur halt nicht am WE. Wir probierten es mit Mais, Maden, Würmern. Auf Wurm gab es an der ABU immer Ausschläge an der Swing Tip. Anfänglich dachten wir, wir hätten zu früh/spät angehauen, nie blieb etwas hängen. Aber als es dann mehrmals und immer auf Wurm passierte, waren wir uns einig. Die Würmer an,- bzw zerschnitten, ganz eigenartig. Mit Sicherheit Krebse und wir werden dem weiter auf die Spur gehen.  

rustaweli:
Heute hatte ich arbeitsbedingt wieder etwas mehr Zeit für`s schöne Angeln zur Verfügung. 
Gestern war ich noch unentschlossen, OCC oder Pickern/Purist, See oder Fluss....
Ich entschied mich dann der Fairness und Lust wegen doch gegen die OCC Combo und bat Pepe mir seine Combo auszuleihen, was er auch freudig tat(wahrscheinlich wegen den Nichtpunkten im Ernstfalle ) Also Fluss, Hafen und Pepe`s Picker. Nur kurz von LH auf RH umgebaut.
Futter wie schon am WE, MB, Mais etc. Als Köder benutzte ich eigentlich nur Mais und, oder Made, obwohl ich Würmer dabei hatte. 
Ich war an der gleiche Stelle von Pepe`s Plötz PB, auf Rotaugenpirsch im eigentlichen Sinne. 
Es war ein herrlich zerstreuendes Fischen. Das Wetter wußte nicht so recht wohin mit sich selbst. Stetig lag Regen in der Luft, welcher aber ausblieb. 
Den PB von Pepe konnte ich jedoch nicht annähernd knacken. 
In der beruhigenden, kurzweiligen Angelei konnte ich schöne Grundeln, Plötze und vor allem Wappenfische zum Landgang überreden.












Anbei mein Resümee zur Combo und Grundel vs Läublein.
Heute war ich etwas verwirrt unseres Wappentieres wegen. So aggressiv habe ich sie selten erlebt. Dagegen waren die Grundeln die reinsten Unschuldslämmer, ernsthaft! Ab einem bestimmtem Zeitpunkt waren die Ükel einfach überall, vorne, hinten, links, rechts, im Sinken, auf Grund. Made, 3 Maden, Mais, 2 Maiskörner und Maden, Hakengröße 10 - alles egal. Sie stellten selbst die Grundeln sowas von in den Schatten! Aber es war mir willkommen. Motto heute - Spaß und Freude haben, abschalten, freuen über was da kommt und durch die Grundeln durchangeln. Wurde letztendlich sogar mit einem Bonusfisch auf Mais/Made an feiner Montage belohnt. Das Müde machen dauerte etwas, aber funktionierte an der Combo wirklich überraschend super. 
Irgendwann landete dieser im Netz. Für 45cm schon nicht schlecht mit seinen 3,5kg. Freute mich sehr und ich durfte etwas zur Aufladung von der Combo beitragen.




Damit bin ich auch schon bei der Combo. 
Vorab - bin froh mir damals gleich die Rute sicherheitshalber mitbestellt zu haben. Meine Eigene wird wohl auch bald montiert werden. Je nachdem. Eigentlich sollte diese Lücke für mich eine noch nicht soo bekannte Marke füllen, mit sehr guten Bewertungen in englischen Foren zwecks Roach und Co. Bin am Überlegen. 
Diese Rute schockiert mich, da von Cormoran. Ich merkte größere Grundeln deutlich im "Drill", konnte Rotaugen von Grundeln und Ükeln anhand des Blankfeelings unterscheiden. Trotzdem packte sie den Karpfen dermaßen locker, federte alle Fluchten bestens ab und wirkte nie am Ende ihrer Kräfte. Da muß man Cormoran echt einmal loben! 
Zur Rolle
Auch so eigenartig im wahrsten Sinne wie die Rute! Klein, leicht, aber extrem kompakt und massiv arbeitend, ein reines Arbeitstier. Die Bremse arbeitet wohl nicht so filigran wirkend wie meine Daiwas, Shimanos, DAMs. Aus meiner Sicht braucht es schon etwas Erfahrung um mit der Bremse wirklich sicher zu schaffen. Aber mit Erfahrung ist sie absolut ebenso zuverlässig, absolut toll und man sollte sich nicht von der Erscheinung täuschen lassen. Nur nur zum reinen Feddern und Einclippen ist sie für mich nix. Die Combo ist für mich ein Traum - einfach echt mit allen Ecken und Kanten, zuverlässig ohne Ende und vor allem - Charakter! Top und Bestnoten von mir!

Schöne Zeiten Euch allen noch!


----------



## Jason

Heute konnte mich nichts mehr halten. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli Pepe56 
Petri zu den Tollen Fischen, danke für den schönen Bericht, und zum Stuhl, gibt keinen schöneren   



rustaweli schrieb:


> Diese Rute schockiert mich, da von Cormoran


da vertuen sich viele mit, Cormoran baut und baute schon immer teilweise Super Stöcke für nicht all zu viel Geld im vergleich zu andern, selber habe ich 6 Stück 3 über 28 Jahre und würde sie nicht hergeben.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Zur Rolle
> Auch so eigenartig im wahrsten Sinne wie die Rute! Klein, leicht, aber extrem kompakt und massiv arbeitend, ein reines Arbeitstier. Die Bremse arbeitet wohl nicht so filigran


die kleine Okuma? dann lasse ich da mal die Finger von sowas in der Art habe ich schon, Bremse sollte schon fein einstellbar sein.

Jason Petri, hol was raus


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri, hol was raus


Schon geschehen. Würde auf Rotfeder tippen. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

Jason schrieb:


> ... Würde auf Rotfeder tippen.



Dem ist so.


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Schon geschehen. Würde auf Rotfeder tippen.


 unter 40cm = alles Köderfisch


----------



## Jason

Habe meinen Angelstuhl vergessen aber eine Lösung gefunden. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Habe meinen Angelstuhl vergessen aber eine Lösung gefunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 374026
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Omi haste aber vorher behutsam zu ihrem Rolli begleitet, bevor du die Parkbank aus der Verankerung gerissen hast ?


----------



## Minimax

Pepe56 rustaweli 

Erstmal herzliches Petri Euch beiden- das war wohl ein zünftiges Vater-Sohn-Angeln. Und dann ganz herzlichen Dank für den unfassbaren Bericht und die vielen tollen Photos. Ich sehe schon, als Zweigenerationen Team führt ihr jetzt die Monumentalform in die Ükelberichterstattung ein- Klasse!  

Leider muss ich doch nochmal zum dem Faltstuhl nachfragen, obwohl ihr Euch diesbezügliche Kommentare verbeten habt- @Ükels, genau so einen Faltstuhl (nur in Grün) hat mein Angelkumpel. Er liebt ihn und für ihn kommt auch nichts anderes infrage, da die Transportform als Rolle zentral für sein Pack-Konzept ist. 
Das einzige was ihn stört ist die schlechte Hanglage. Daher meine Frage: Kennt ihr solche Faltstühle, die aber noch verstellbare Füßchen o.Ä. aufweisen- gibts so etwas überhaupt?

Jason schön das Du es raus geschafft hast, frische Luft ist eine gute Medizin. Und deine schöne Combo und ganz besonders die requirierte Parkbank läßt das ganze noch entspannter und idyllischer wirken.

herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einn Petri Heil allen Ükels und besonders natürlich unserem Nachwuchsükel Pepe56 .

Ein ganz toller Bericht!


----------



## Jason

Danke Minimax 
Da geht man ganz entspannt auf Friedfisch und dann kommt sowas dabei raus. 




Der hat beim einholen auf Wurm gebissen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Danke Minimax
> Da geht man ganz entspannt auf Friedfisch und dann kommt sowas dabei raus.
> Anhang anzeigen 374029
> 
> Der hat beim einholen auf Wurm gebissen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


hahahaha! Du hast es schon wieder getan, Natural Born Raubfischer! Ganz herzliches Petri!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
erstmal allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein herzliches Petri.

War gestern Nachmittag auch los. Einer unserer Teiche war das Ziel. Um 16Uhr30 angekommen und aufgebaut. Die Occ-Kombi mit Teig auf Grund. Als 2
Rute eine Silstar Traverse X 30gr. Wurfgewicht mit einer Shakespeare Sigma 040 Rolle, Schnur 0,22 Stroft GTM. Als Pose eine Drennan Missels oder so ähnlich mit 4gr. Tragkraft, als Köder dienten Maden. Es tat sich nichts, weder auf Maden Teig oder Mais. Nach 3Stunden die OCC-Rute mit Mais bestückt und wieder raus damit. Bei der Silstar wurde auf 0,20 Vorfach gewechselt und ein Tauwurm aufgezogen plaziert wurde das ganze 2m vom Ufer entfernt an einer Seerose. Um 21Uhr15 ging die Pose ohne Vorwarnung unter. Zur Rute gespurtet und Bügel zu, da war der Fisch schon knapp vor den Ästen auf der anderen Seite des Teiches (kleiner Teich). Den Fisch zum stehen gebracht und ein Tauziehen begann, langsam konnte ich ihn von den Ästen ins Freiwasser bekommen. Mist der Kescher liegt auf der falschen Seite der anderen Rute. 2 Schritte zurück und über die andere Rute gebeugt um an den Kescher zukommen. Kescher am Netz angehoben, geht nicht  der 3m Stiel fährt dabei aus. So wird das nichts, also Kescherkopf mit den Zähnen festgehalten und den Stiel mit der Hand nachgeholt. Alles gut jetzt kann ich den Fisch ausdrillen und landen. Der Fisch in der Zwischenzeit zum Ufer auf meine Seite, nein da sind auch Äste im Wasser. Kurz vor den Ästen zum stehen gebracht. Jetzt hielt er genau auf die Seerose zu und mitten rein. Das wars Haken abgerissen. Neues Vorfach ran und mit Mais bestückt, etwas mit Mais nach gefüttert. Pose mit Knicklicht bestückt und neu ausgeworfen. Um 22Uhr30 hat es angefangen zu Blitzen da hab ich dann eingepackt

Gruß Gerd

Ps.: das war der längste Text den ich je im Intenet geschrieben habe (Finger sind wund)


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Heute konnte mich nichts mehr halten.
> Anhang anzeigen 374023
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wieso angelt ein Mann, der so dermaßen schöne Posen baut, eigentlich mit soeinem Geschlabber an der Rutenspitze...?
Kein Vertrauen in die eigenen Kunstwerke...?

PS: Aber die eindeutig geklaute Parkbank finde ich scharf - kannst Du mir die bitte schicken wenn Du sie nicht mehr brauchst...?


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri heil an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Eine Menge sehr schöner Fänge die ihr hier zeigt
> 
> Ich bin auch schon wieder am Planen für Freitag. Es soll an den See gehen und ich möchte gezielt auf Schleien fischen.
> Bis jetzt habe ich vor, ganz klassisch mit Liftmontage anzugreifen (2.75g Pose, 18er oder 22er Hauptschnur je nach Krautstand, 12er Hake am entsprechenden Vorfach).
> Als Köder stehen Rotwurm, Mais und Made auf dem Plan.
> Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps? Ich bin zum Beispiel grade etwas unsicher ob anfüttern oder nicht.


Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Schleienansitz. Anfüttern kann nie schaden, aber auch nicht zu viel, sonst sind se satt. 
Ich habe heute das erste mal an den Teichen Bläschen aufsteigen sehen. An einer anderen Stelle, wo ich angefüttert hatte. Das lässt mich hoffen, doch noch Schleien dort zu fangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Petri an Pepe56 , rustaweli und kuttenkarl 
Tolle Berichte und Bilder. Besonders freu ich mich für Gerd. Da hat es ja zuvor nicht so gut geklappt. 
Ich habe zu Hause alles fallen lassen und hab gegen Abend die Sachen zusammen gepackt, obwohl es angefangen hat zu regnen. 




Dann hab ich mich gemütlich eingerichtet. Die Bank holte ich aus der Hütte, die oberhalb von den Teichen steht. 3 Rotfedern und der böse Hecht waren es am Ende. Dort, wo ich angefüttert hatte, war die Hölle los. Im Schwarm sprangen die kleinen über die Wasseroberfläche. Mehrere Hecht waren angelockt. Ich hab sie auch ständig gesehen. Vielleicht mal ohne Futter?





Zwischendurch immer mal wieder Regen, der mich aber nicht störte. Schön war es mal wieder und morgen geh ich gezielt am großen Teich auf Karpfen. Und ja, lieber rhinefisher dann auf Pose. Das angeln mit der Swing Tip macht aber auch viel Spaß. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Petri an Pepe56 , rustaweli und kuttenkarl
> Besonders freu ich mich für Gerd. Da hat es ja zuvor nicht so gut geklappt.


Also ich glaube die Pointe seines Berichts war ja das heroische Scheitern in auswegsloser Lage. Dir noch mal vielen Dank für die schöne Liveberichterstattung vom Zwergenlandteich. Ich könnte jetzt ein Witzenchen in RIchtung Top-Hechtgewässer und hessischer Bodden bringen, aber das verbietet die Ükel-Höflichkeit,


kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein herzliches Petri.
> 
> War gestern Nachmittag auch los.
> ....
> Ps.: das war der längste Text den ich je im Intenet geschrieben habe (Finger sind wund)


Vielen lieben Dank für den sehr anschaulichen Bericht (der Kampf mit dem Kescher war zu cool, wer kennt solche Szenen nicht?), bitte lass Deine FInger nicht wieder heilen und berichte fleissig weiter von deinen Abenteuern, davon lebt unser Stammtisch!- schade das der Fisch -bestimmt ein propperer Karpfen?- abgekommen ist. Aber sieh es mal so: Du hast Doch an einem Teich, also einem geschlossenen Gewässer geangelt, oder?

Na dann kann der FIsch Dir nicht entkommen, das nächste mal ist der geheimnisvolle Kämpfer Dein!  
hg
Minimax


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber sieh es mal so: Du hast Doch an einem Teich, also einem geschlossenen Gewässer geangelt, oder?


Um den nicht gefangenen Fisch mache ich mir keinen Kopf, sind Fische bis 30Pf. drin. Mein größter in dem Teich war 24Pf. schwer.
Meine Frau hat nur gegrinst als ich ihr vom Drill erzählt habe.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat nur gegrinst als ich ihr vom Drill erzählt habe.


Oje, da steht mir auch noch was bevor. Die Missus und ich wollen bei nächster Gelegenheit einen Tagesausflug in Richtung Nordwest, ins Gebiet des Langstreckenflüsschens machen. Es gibt da eine Töpferin, die sie interessiert. Das Problem: Mrs. Minimax besteht auf ein Pcknick am Flüsschen und dass ich aus Gerechtigkeitsgründen dort auch angele - sie weiss nicht was sie mir damit antut. Nicht fangen wär ne Schande vor der Missus. Aber fangen wär genauso schlimm (Die-armen FIsche-der-böse-Haken-yadda-yadda-yadda.). Und auf das ANgelpicknicken verzichten geht auch nicht.
oje, oje.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli
Pepe56
kuttenkarl
Jason 

Danke für eure schönen Beiträge und nochmals ein dickes Petri zu den gefangen Fischen. 

Ich werd in den nächsten Wochen auch langsam die Fischerei umstellen und mehr zu den Friedfischen wechseln.
Die schwarze Katze wurde ja gestern dank der schweren Kombo aus Oldschool und Moderne erstmal erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
Das Projekt mit *"die Knete bringts"* bzw die *"olle Knolle"* steht schon langsam in den Startlöchern. Was mir gerade etwas Sorge bereitet ist das steigende Wasser.
Gestern Abend um halb 10 ist der Fluß schon gute 5cm angestiegen, kann aber auch am Kraftwerk liegen. Der Regen reißt seit gestern Abend nicht mehr ab...wäre sicher ein Versuch wert ein paar Tauwürmer zu suchen...die Ausgangsbeschränkung wird/müsste die Tage bei uns aufgehoben werden (unter 90).

Tja was die Knete angeht da werd ich auf meine Hausmittelchen von früher zurückgreifen, Buttervanille, Rum und Zitronenaroma. Pellets für Hühner werden auch gemahlen und zum Teig verarbeitet. Eines will ich ebenfalls mal ausprobieren, Maggiwürze. In einigen Büchern hab ich schon über die gute Lockwirkung dieses Aromas gelesen und auch schon in Zeitschriften. Mais, Pellets und Boilies werden darin eingelegt uns sollen im Sommer gut fangen. Mal sehen wann und wie ich das ganze kombinieren kann.


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Pepe56 rustaweli
> 
> Erstmal herzliches Petri Euch beiden- das war wohl ein zünftiges Vater-Sohn-Angeln. Und dann ganz herzlichen Dank für den unfassbaren Bericht und die vielen tollen Photos. Ich sehe schon, als Zweigenerationen Team führt ihr jetzt die Monumentalform in die Ükelberichterstattung ein- Klasse!
> 
> Leider muss ich doch nochmal zum dem Faltstuhl nachfragen, obwohl ihr Euch diesbezügliche Kommentare verbeten habt- @Ükels, genau so einen Faltstuhl (nur in Grün) hat mein Angelkumpel. Er liebt ihn und für ihn kommt auch nichts anderes infrage, da die Transportform als Rolle zentral für sein Pack-Konzept ist.
> Das einzige was ihn stört ist die schlechte Hanglage. Daher meine Frage: Kennt ihr solche Faltstühle, die aber noch verstellbare Füßchen o.Ä. aufweisen- gibts so etwas überhaupt?
> 
> Jason schön das Du es raus geschafft hast, frische Luft ist eine gute Medizin. Und deine schöne Combo und ganz besonders die requirierte Parkbank läßt das ganze noch entspannter und idyllischer wirken.
> 
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Puuhhhh so einen Campingstuhl hab ich auch noch, ein Überbleibsel aus meiner Festivalzeit. Allerdings mit verstellbaren Füßen hab ich noch keine zu Angesicht bekommen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Racklinger schrieb:


> Puuhhhh so einen Campingstuhl hab ich auch noch, ein Überbleibsel aus meiner Festivalzeit. Allerdings mit verstellbaren Füßen hab ich noch keine zu Angesicht bekommen.


Stimmt, verstellbare Füße kenne ich auch nicht, dafür aber mit doppeltem Getränkehalter, auch verwandelbar in Getränkehalter und Aschenbecher oder Getränkehalter und Knabberdosenhalter.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, da steht mir auch noch was bevor. Die Missus und ich wollen bei nächster Gelegenheit einen Tagesausflug in Richtung Nordwest, ins Gebiet des Langstreckenflüsschens machen. Es gibt da eine Töpferin, die sie interessiert. Das Problem: Mrs. Minimax besteht auf ein Pcknick am Flüsschen und dass ich aus Gerechtigkeitsgründen dort auch angele - sie weiss nicht was sie mir damit antut. Nicht fangen wär ne Schande vor der Missus. Aber fangen wär genauso schlimm (Die-armen FIsche-der-böse-Haken-yadda-yadda-yadda.). Und auf das ANgelpicknicken verzichten geht auch nicht.
> oje, oje.


Oha, lieber Nachbar, da bist Du wirklich in einer misslichen Lage.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Du die Situation durch Deinen Charme und Einfallsreichtum meistern wirst.


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stimmt, verstellbare Füße kenne ich auch nicht, dafür aber mit doppeltem Getränkehalter, auch verwandelbar in Getränkehalter und Aschenbecher oder Getränkehalter und Knabberdosenhalter.


Die Stühle sind auch echt praktisch und leicht transportierbar, aber mich stören beim Angeln mittlerweile die Armlehnen zu sehr.


----------



## Hecht100+

Racklinger schrieb:


> Die Stühle sind auch echt praktisch und leicht transportierbar, aber mich stören beim Angeln mittlerweile die Armlehnen zu sehr.


Körperlich platzmäßig oder überhaupt? Aber dafür sitzt man in den Teilen einfach höher als in den meisten Karpfensesseln. Und das Transportmaß ist für kurze Ansitze einfach erheblich geringer. Außer man hat irgendwo Gartenbänke stehen, die man sich ausleihen kann. Das ist dann doch das Non-Plus-Ultra, da würde ich nur noch eine passende Unterlage mitnehmen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> das heroische Scheitern in auswegsloser Lage.



Huhu...
Hat mich hier jemand gerufen....??


----------



## Racklinger

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Körperlich platzmäßig oder überhaupt? Aber dafür sitzt man in den Teilen einfach höher als in den meisten Karpfensesseln. Und das Transportmaß ist für kurze Ansitze einfach erheblich geringer. Außer man hat irgendwo Gartenbänke stehen, die man sich ausleihen kann. Das ist dann doch das Non-Plus-Ultra, da würde ich nur noch eine passende Unterlage mitnehmen.


Muahahahaha, mit meinen 65 Kg hab ich locker Platz darin
Aber da die Ruten immer beidseitig von mir abgelegt sind, stören die Armlehnen einfach wenn ich schnell nach den Ruten greifen will. Und viele meiner Angelplätze am Altwasser  sind ziemlich hanglastig, da ist ein Stuhl mit verstellbaren Füßen erheblich sicherer.


----------



## Hecht100+

Deswegen ja meine Frage, ich mit meine  70 kg  habe ja auch genug Platz in dem Stuhl. Bei der Hanglage kann ich dir nur zustimmen, da sind verstellbare Füße ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil. Und da ich grundsätzlich hinter meinen Ruten sitze, stören mich natürlich die Armlehnen auch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ich mit meine 70 kg habe ja auch genug Platz in dem Stuhl.




Also für Fliegen- bis Bantamgewicht geeignet so'n Höckerchen ja?


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also für Fliegen- bis Bantamgewicht geeignet so'n Höckerchen ja?


Auf jedem Fall. Ab Mittelschwergewicht würde ich mir vermutlich etwas anderes suchen.


----------



## rutilus69

Wegen des Faltstuhles: sowas gibt es, allerdings ohne die praktische Bierflaschenhalterung. Habe ich grade durch ZUfall bei Am..on gefunden (AGEM Angelstuhl mit Armlehne) - ich hoffe das ist jetzt keine unzulässige Werbung ;-)


----------



## Tikey0815

Schön Kompakt, ohne Armlehnen und für zwei drei Stunden recht bequem, und hält sogar mein Gewicht aus   , so XXXL in relation zu 65Kg halt


----------



## Jason

Verdammt, ich will zum angeln und komme hier nicht weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Ich habe mich los gemacht. Ein Mann, eine Angel. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zielfisch ist Karpfen oder Schleie. Geangelt wird mit der Pose mit Wurm und Mais. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Petri Heil Jason !


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Jason !


Keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Eine kleine Rotfeder hat den 6er Haken geschluckt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

moin,

da geht sicher noch was mehr.
Hier an der Elbe hat es Allen bis auf die Grundeln den Magen zugeregnet. Ich hätte nie gedacht das die Tierchen so massiv bis hier hoch gekommen sind. 

Gruß


----------



## rutilus69

Und hier scheinen sie eher auf dem Rückzug zu sein. Ich wollte letztens bewusst welche für die OCC fangen - aber nüscht ist, die Mistviecher sind nie da wenn man sie mal braucht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

da fällt mir ein: hat Minimax eigentlich schon die obligatorischen "Weiterverleih-Wegschick-Dingens-Model-Fotos" von der gemeinen Elbgrundel in seinen Katalog aufgenommen?

Gruß


----------



## rutilus69

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein: hat Minimax eigentlich schon die obligatorischen "Weiterverleih-Wegschick-Dingens-Model-Fotos" von der gemeinen Elbgrundel in seinen Katalog aufgenommen?
> 
> Gruß


nee Minimax macht das nur mit Norbert


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> nee Minimax macht das nur mit Norbert


Mein Mogelphotozoo wurde kürzlich um Benedikt, die Powergüster bereichert.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Mogelphotozoo wurde kürzlich um Benedikt, die Powergüster bereichert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374122


Guter Mann. Dann ist das Portfolio ja bald voll


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

ach ja?  Du unterschlägst also wissentlich Eugen, das Bachneunauge und Konstantin, den Schrumpf-Stint? 

Gruß


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax wir können uns auch zusammentun. Ich hätte noch Paula die Plötze



Und Bernd den Brassen im Angebot


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

war ja klar, das so ein Katalog niemals ein Unikat sein kann...

Gruß


----------



## rutilus69

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> war ja klar, das so ein Katalog niemals ein Unikat sein kann...
> 
> Gruß


Hey, wir versuchen nur zu helfen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

...wenn ich mal groß bin steuere ich auch ein Bild bei...

Gruß


----------



## Jason

Mein Abendlicher Teichbesuch ist beendet. Karpfen und Co ließen sich nicht blicken, aber die Rotfedern haben mich vor der französischen Nationalhymne bewahrt. Auf den 6er Haken kam Mais mit Wurm, oder nur Mais, oder nur ein Wurm. Zwischendurch auch mit Madenbündel, alles kreuz und quer. Den Haken schluckte, wie schon erwähnt, eine Rotfeder. 
Kurz vor Schluss wechselte ich noch mal auf einen 14er Haken um, mit der Hoffnung, ein Rotauge zu fangen. 




Es bissen aber nur diese kleinen Burschen, und das Schlag auf Schlag. Wenn sie noch so klein sind, ist es schwierig die Art zu bestimmen. Hatten aber alle ein oberständiges Maul. Bei der Plötze ist es ja endständig. 
Ich habe mal vorsichtshalber meine Angelsachen im Auto gelassen, weil ich morgen einen weiteren Versuch starten werde. Vielleicht nehme ich die Feederrute noch mit, dann wird es bestimmt nicht langweilig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass meine Grundel von heute Mittag den Namen Principesta Grundelschnäuzchen heisst ?


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Principesta Grundelschnäuzchen


Ein netter Name. Ich werde an sie denken, wenn ich demnächst wieder einige ihrer Kumpis enthaupte und in heissem Öl ausbacke.
Dabei fällt mir die launige Improvisation eines Zwiegesprächs zwischen Henning und Benning ein, die ich einst bei TIsch zu besten gab,
die beiden Protagonisten wurden durch zu Fingerpuppen umfunktionierte Ikea-Flusskrebsoberteile verkörpert. Kam nicht so gut an.


----------



## Stippi68

Unser Abendangeln ist beendet.
Nun wollten wir heute Vormittag zum neuen Gewässer und holländisch Angeln. Nichts da! Ein Bagger, Trecker und zwei große Auto versperrten die Straße. Es war nichts zu machen. Zwischenhalt an einer anderen neuen Strecke und siehe da, der Angelplatz war vorbereitet. Solche Angelplätze habe ich mir bei Jason abgeschaut.
Schnell zwei Fische gefangen und ab nach Hause.






Es ließ uns keine Ruhe und so ging es um 17 Uhr doch noch mal ans Wasser. Nächster Versuch holländisch Angeln. Es hat geklappt.






Wir haben bis 20 Uhr geangelt und beide hatten wir je zwei Rotaugen und zwei Brassen. Gar nicht so schlecht für das erste Mal an einem neuen Gewässer.

Grüße Stippi


----------



## geomas

Petri heil allen Fängern.

Danke für die vielen schönen Berichte, besonders die Vater-Sohn-Angelreportage von Pepe56 und rustaweli  stach hervor.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin  Freunde.
Ein tollen Herrentag wünsche ich euch allen und viel Erfolg am Wasser!

Ich fahre nachher mit Finke20 ans Flüsschen. Wir wollen den Döbeln nachstellen.
Mal gucken ob wir etwas erwischen und ein paar hübsche Bilder machen können.


----------



## rutilus69

Petri heil auch von mir an alle die es heute ans Wasser schaffen!
Bei mir geht es erst morgen los


----------



## Forelle74

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger,und viel Erfolg an alle die noch losziehen. 
Ich geh auch morgen raus ans Wasser.


----------



## Tikey0815

Vielleicht geh ich heute Abend nochmal los, wenn sich das Wetter so hält.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

So kann losgehen.  
Finke in Action.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Frohen Herrentag. Skal!


----------



## Jason

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und Erfolg. Zieht ordentlich was raus. Aber was trinkt ihr da? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Na dann euch allen viel Spaß am Wasser. 
Ich verbringe meinen Vatertag in der wärme der Klinik und hoffe das nicht zu viele hier vorbei kommen......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erster Fisch....


----------



## rhinefisher

Eigentlich wollte ich heute ans Wasser, aber jetzt sieht es so aus als bräuchte mein schrottiger Bolide ne Not-OP.....
Gestern war schön, aber auch etwas bedrohlich.
Aber wie auch die Fische, zogen die Regen- und Gewitterböen an uns vorbei....


----------



## Slappy

Slappy schrieb:


> Na dann euch allen viel Spaß am Wasser.
> Ich verbringe meinen Vatertag in der wärme der Klinik und hoffe das nicht zu viele hier vorbei kommen......


Nicht so viele Trauersmileys. Dient alles der Gesundheit der Menschen und bringt Geld in die Tasche welches dem Tackledealer entgegengeworfen werden kann
Eventuell geht heute Abend ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fisch.....Fisch.....OCC Fisch für Finke...


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So kann losgehen.
> Finke in Action.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374167


Ihr seid aber ein anglerfreundliches Land, dass ihr mit eurem Wagen so dicht ans Wasser dürft!    
Hier in NRW unvorstellbar...
PETRI euch beiden und den anderen, die los gehen, natürlich auch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neue Stelle....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neue Stelle....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374184


Also die Mütze......man könnte dich ja verwechseln......aber imho hast du heute mehr gefangen   

Professor Tinca  Wenn du nicht soo weit weg wohnen würdest.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

moin,

auch wenn ich mir jetzt als Neuling hier ein oder zwei blaue Augen hole: ich finds extrem dämlich, mit dem Auto so nah ans Ufer zu fahren. Aber zu Fuß wär das Gerödel und der Eimer Bier wahrscheinlich zu schwer...

Gruß


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fisch.....Fisch.....OCC Fisch für Finke...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374181


Ich kann die Spezies nicht erkennen?
Ansonsten: Döbel, Döbel für den Finke20 ! Führ den Mann zum Johnnie lieber Prof, damit er sich an dem herrlichsten Fisch im Profland ergötzen kann, Euch beiden noch viel Spass und Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> auch wenn ich mir jetzt als Neuling hier ein oder zwei blaue Augen hole: ich finds extrem dämlich, mit dem Auto so nah ans Ufer zu fahren. Aber zu Fuß wär das Gerödel und der Eimer Bier wahrscheinlich zu schwer...
> 
> Gruß


Menno, Du bist aber ganz schön streng mit uns Armen alten Ükels, nichts dürfen wir mehr..
....fahrt nicht zu nah ans Wasser...
...benutzt keine zahmen Fische für Mogelfangfotos...
...Harzer Käse ist heilig....
Bald forderst Du uns bestimmt noch dazu auf unsere Angelzimmer aufzuräumen. Das ist nicht fair!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

was ist schon fair im Angler-Leben? 

Die Aufräum - Aufforderungs - Aktion hatte ich mir zwar für den Herbst aufgehoben, aber ich denke das eh keinen Sinn. Ich erinnere mich z.B. an Deine Rucksackbilder, vorher - nachher hat aus meiner Sicht keinen wirklichen Unterschied gemacht. Das geht doch alles von Deiner Angelzeit ab...


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Bald forderst Du uns bestimmt noch dazu auf unsere Angelzimmer aufzuräumen. Das ist nicht fair!


Da kann er sich nützlich machen und mir helfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

ach Jason - gern helfe ich Dir, nur befürchte ich, bei Dir handelt es sich um eine 200 qm - Halle voller Raritäten und Schmakazien, ich bring meinen Anhänger mit, ok?


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> ach Jason - gern helfe ich Dir, nur befürchte ich, bei Dir handelt es sich um eine 200 qm - Halle voller Raritäten und Schmakazien, ich bring meinen Anhänger mit, ok?



Samthandschuhe und Swiffer nicht vergessen...irgendwer muß ja die alten Rollenschätze abstauben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mittagspause am Flüsschen...


----------



## kuttenkarl

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Minimax wir können uns auch zusammentun. Ich hätte noch Paula die Plötze


wenn ich ihn den endlich gefangen habe, steuere ich Kuno den Killerkarpfen bei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> auch wenn ich mir jetzt als Neuling hier ein oder zwei blaue Augen hole: ich finds extrem dämlich, mit dem Auto so nah ans Ufer zu fahren. Aber zu Fuß wär das Gerödel und der Eimer Bier wahrscheinlich zu schwer...
> 
> Gruß



An Gewässern, am denen die Fische das nicht gewöhnt sind, sehe ich das ähnlich aber hier geht der Weg direkt am Flüsschen entlang. Die Fische kennen das.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann die Spezies nicht erkennen?
> Ansonsten: Döbel, Döbel für den Finke20 ! Führ den Mann zum Johnnie lieber Prof, damit er sich an dem herrlichsten Fisch im Profland ergötzen kann, Euch beiden noch viel Spass und Erfolg!



Danke für die guten Wünsche lieber Minimax .
Es hat soeben geklappt mit einem tollen 46er OCC Fisch für Finke.

PS: der erste Fisch war ein Ükel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächster Fisch ...... Rotfeder...


----------



## Forelle74

An Finke20 Professor Tinca Petri. 
Schöner Döbel


----------



## Tricast

Ich seh schon, Ihr habt einen wundervollen Vatertag mit allem was das Herz begehrt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Genauso solls sein.  
Hier schiffts leider den ganzen Tag, von daher bleibt mir heute nur mein Bastelschuppen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier war auch den ganzen Tag Nieselregen. Wir haben Schluss gemacht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier war auch den ganzen Tag Nieselregen. Wir haben Schluss gemacht.


Das tut mir leid, hoffentlich kann Finke20  das verkraften....Ich hoffe ihr hattet vorher Gütertrennung vereinbart...


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Wir haben Schluss gemacht*.


Professor Tinca Finke20
gebt Euch noch ne Chance, vielleicht wenn ihr etwas Abstand voneinander gewinnt, und mal offen und rücksichtsvoll über Eure Differenzen redet,
findet ihr wieder zusammen? Wenn jeder von Euch beiden dem Partner etwas Freiraum gewährt, und mit Respekt, Verständnis und Rücksichtnahme
werdet ihr wieder zusammenfinden. #Brokeback Ükel
Ihr seid so ein süßes Paar, und habt den Stammtisch so schön regenbogenbunt und divers gemacht. Bestimmt ist Da noch Glut unter der Asche.

don´t ask, don´t tell,
Euer
Minipink


EDIT: Verflixt, Scherzkeks Tikey0815 ist mir um Sekunde zuvorgekommen, naja, war ja auch ne Steilvorlage,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da hab ich ja was angerichtet. Wenn das Finke nachher liest.


----------



## rutilus69

Vor allem wegen so was äußerlichem wie ein bisschen Niesel..... Sowas muss eine gute Beziehung schon aushalten.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja was angerichtet. Wenn das Finke nachher liest.


Wird er Dir verzeihen und dir seine rosa Rute wieder vertrauensvoll anvertrauen


----------



## Tikey0815

Der Professor Tinca  und Finke20  haben den Ehrentag ja Standesgemäß verlebt, wie siehts denn beim Rest-Ükel aus ? Ich habe heute morgen eine kleine Radtour mit meiner Frau gemacht und durfte mir das Mittagessen (Currywurst Pommes) aussuchen.....und eben gabs noch lecker Kuchen, ich bin zufrieden, für nachher steht noch etwas Guinnes kalt aber vorher muss ich meine Missus zum Impfzentrum begleiten, dann aber gibt's Bier mit Kumpel beim Terassenfeuer, gespickt mit Anglergarn, deftigen Zoten und herbe ACDC Beschallung meiner Nachbarn


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wird er Dir verzeihen und dir seine rosa Rute wieder vertrauensvoll anvertrauen


Gutes Stichwort, ich muss meine Spezial-Combo (Die Rolle hat sogar LED die beim Kurbeln glitzern und Funkeln) auch mal wieder rauskramen, und mich damit zwischen die bierernsten JDM-Polbrillen-Samurais und die Sargblei-Büchsenmais-Opis an meinem Flüsschen drängeln. Vor zwei Jahren hat die das total fertiggemacht


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, ich muss meine Spezial-Combo (Die Rolle hat sogar LED die beim Kurbeln glitzern und Funkeln) auch mal wieder rauskramen, und mich damit zwischen die bierernsten JDM-Polbrillen-Samurais und die Sargblei-Büchsenmais-Opis an meinem Flüsschen drängeln. Vor zwei Jahren hat die das total fertiggemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 374197


Da wäre ich gern dabei, wäre mir ein Fest


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, ich muss meine Spezial-Combo (Die Rolle hat sogar LED die beim Kurbeln glitzern und Funkeln) auch mal wieder rauskramen, und mich damit zwischen die bierernsten JDM-Polbrillen-Samurais und die Sargblei-Büchsenmais-Opis an meinem Flüsschen drängeln. Vor zwei Jahren hat die das total fertiggemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 374197


ernsthaft ???


?


----------



## Forelle74

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Der Professor Tinca  und Finke20  haben den Ehrentag ja Standesgemäß verlebt, wie siehts denn beim Rest-Ükel aus ? Ich habe heute morgen eine kleine Radtour mit meiner Frau gemacht und durfte mir das Mittagessen (Currywurst Pommes) aussuchen.....und eben gabs noch lecker Kuchen, ich bin zufrieden, für nachher steht noch etwas Guinnes kalt aber vorher muss ich meine Missus zum Impfzentrum begleiten, dann aber gibt's Bier mit Kumpel beim Terassenfeuer, gespickt mit Anglergarn, deftigen Zoten und herbe ACDC Beschallung meiner Nachbarn


Ich hab heute Angelzeug hergerichtet. 
Und gefaulenzt 
Ich hab mich ja morgen fürs Angeln entschieden weils deutlich besser sein solte vom Wetter her.
Schönwetter Angler bin ich jetzt nicht gerade, aber wenn ich die Wahl hab nimm ich das bessere Wetter .


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> ernsthaft ???
> 
> 
> ?


Ja, echt, die konnten sich Anfangs das Grinsen nicht verkneifen und gab auch viele lustige --aber keine undfreundlichen- Kommentare. Aber klar, sind halt handfeste Typen und ziemlich in ihrem Rollenverständnis festgelegt, auch die Jüngeren. Plus, an der Stelle ist viel Betrieb, so das jeder Angler dort auch immer ein Auge auf die Kollegen und deren Fänge hat. Da wird sich selbst ernstnehmen grossgeschrieben. 

DIe Combo - ist ne Kinderkombo für Mädchen, gibts in jedem Angelladen, und in Blau für Jungs- ist ne Pest, bzw. schwierig zu angeln. DIe Rute ist ultrakurz, glaube 1,60oderso und hauptsächlich aus Glas. Furchtbar, labbrig wie ein Gartenschlauch. Da nen Biss zu verwerten, bzw den Anhieb durchzubringen ist echt tricky. DIe armen Kids, da kann man denen fürs gleiche Geld wesentlich besseres besorgen. Rolle ist Ok, und die LEDs am Rotor find ich geil.


----------



## Tikey0815

Für die Väter unter den Ükels


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, ich muss meine Spezial-Combo (Die Rolle hat sogar LED die beim Kurbeln glitzern und Funkeln) auch mal wieder rauskramen, und mich damit zwischen die bierernsten JDM-Polbrillen-Samurais und die Sargblei-Büchsenmais-Opis an meinem Flüsschen drängeln. Vor zwei Jahren hat die das total fertiggemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 374197



Gutes Schuhwerk ist wichtig...








						Louis Vuitton rosa Regenstiefel Pink Gummi  ref.75393
					

Louis Vuitton rosa Regenstiefel Pink




					www.jolicloset.com


----------



## Slappy

Na dann , Respekt Minimax das du dich tatsächlich damit ans Wasser getraut hast und das auch noch an einen Platz wo dich andere sehen


----------



## Moerser83

Nabend, kann mir einer was zur Korum Opportunist XTND 10ft. 2.75 sagen. 
Also ob die weich ausfällt oder eher Steif?


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir haben Schluss gemacht.



Immer diese unpersönlichen Trennungen. 



Minimax schrieb:


> gebt Euch noch ne Chance,



Ich glaube das werden wir auch machen, ich bin jemand der immer auf eine zweite Chance setzt  und ich gebe nicht so schnell auf .


----------



## geomas

Danke für den wunderbar bebilderten Bericht von Eurer Fluß-Tour, Finke20  und Professor Tinca ! Petri zur schön gemischten Strecke!

Ein herzliches Petri geht raus an den Schelm Minimax - Deine Girlie-Combo sieht nochmals deutlich schräger aus als meine pinke 3m-Stippe (original „Fladen”-Produkt, gabs im schwedischen Supermarkt).

Hier hats es auch permanent genieselt, war dennoch draußen, aber wieder mit seltsamen Kameras und nicht mit ner Angel.
Vielleicht bieten die kommenden Tage ein paar Stunden Angelwetter, mal sehen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Hier hats es auch permanent genieselt, war dennoch draußen, aber wieder mit seltsamen Kameras und nicht mit ner Angel.
> Vielleicht bieten die kommenden Tage ein paar Stunden Angelwetter, mal sehen.


Seltsame Kameras? Laß sehen und hören, bitte! 
Zum Wetter - traue nie Vorhersagen! Seit Tagen soll schlechtes Wetter sein, aber irgendwie. Egal, gehe heute spontan unükelig raus. UL, Splitshot Rig, Fliegen und Co. Einfach so, ohne Erwartungen, Just Fun! Hab an den neuen Gewässern die Dickköpfe bisher nicht orten können. Morgen dann mit Pepe56 die OCC durcheinanderwirbeln! Nur sind wir uneins zwecks Gewässerwahl. Ich will zu einem See. Er unbedingt zum Fluss, wohl von meinem Fang getriggert. Werde mich ihm wohl beugen, er wirkt derzeit als hätte er den besseren Riecher. 
Werden berichten und habt ein schönes WE!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke noch für die Teilhabe an Eurem Treffen Professor Tinca u Finke20 ! Aber bitte legt den Beziehungsstress beiseite! Eine Ükelvermählung mit uns und unseren Ruten vorm Rathaus, das wär's! Minimax und seine geniale Rute natürlich als Blumenmädchen, jedoch Mais und Tulip werfend, ein Traum!


----------



## Slappy

Ehrenwerte Brüder. 
Ich habe heute die DRX 12ft etwas sauber gemacht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich nicht sehr nett zu ihr war..... 


















Reicht es da mit Lack drüber zu gehen, wenn ja mit welchem und kann das jemand der noch nie soetwas gemacht hat oder muss da teilweise ne neue Wickelung drüber?


----------



## rhinefisher

Also... ich lasse solche Sachen einfach in Ruhe... .


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri geht raus an den Schelm Minimax - Deine Girlie-Combo sieht nochmals deutlich schräger aus als meine pinke 3m-Stippe (original „Fladen”-Produkt, gabs im schwedischen Supermarkt).


Oh, halt, Bitte keine Petris- das war ein älteres, bereits gezeigtes Archivbild. 
Aber ich muss sagen, ich hätte nicht übel Lust mit der Rosa Combo mal wieder for the lulz loszuziehen.

Slappy 


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also... ich lasse solche Sachen einfach in Ruhe... .


Da stimme ich dem Rhinefisher zu, Funktion scheint nicht beeinträchtigt, und rumekschperimentieren mit irgendwelchen Sekundärlacken auf den Wicklungen kann mehr Schaden als Nutzen (der ohnehin nur kosmetische Natur wäre) anrichten.
Würd ich mal so aussem Bauch heraus sagen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die DRX 12ft etwas sauber gemacht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich nicht sehr nett zu ihr war.....


Sind das Kratzer oder haben die Bindungen Feuchtigkeit gezogen?


----------



## Slappy

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Sind das Kratzer oder haben die Bindungen Feuchtigkeit gezogen?


Keine Ahnung. 
Für mich sieht es nach Kratzern und abplatzern aus, sowie ein kleiner Riss der aber noch hält. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es aussehen würde wenn die Feuchtigkeit ziehen.


----------



## Forelle74

Slappy schrieb:


> Ehrenwerte Brüder.
> Ich habe heute die DRX 12ft etwas sauber gemacht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich nicht sehr nett zu ihr war.....
> Anhang anzeigen 374301
> Anhang anzeigen 374302
> Anhang anzeigen 374303
> Anhang anzeigen 374304
> Anhang anzeigen 374305
> 
> 
> Reicht es da mit Lack drüber zu gehen, wenn ja mit welchem und kann das jemand der noch nie soetwas gemacht hat oder muss da teilweise ne neue Wickelung drüber?


Ich hab auch ne ältere Karpfen Rute wo das so aussieht. 
Ist wohl mim Alter gekommen. 
Entweder lassen oder neu wickeln.


----------



## Forelle74

Hallo liebe Ükels 
Hier will ich euch auch an meinem Angeltag etwas teilhaben lassen. 
In der Früh erwartungsvoll aufgebaut und die erste Rute reingeworfen.
Ein kleies Camp darf beim Ansitz natürlich nicht fehlen .




Vormittag wars noch etwas trübe.




An der Karpfen Rute zeigte sich nach ner halben Stunde schon der erste.




Danach ruckte es gleich an der Pose.
Eine schöne Rotfeder kam zum Vorschein. 




Etwas später zog ordentlich was an der Occ Combo. 
Ein schöner Giebel kam zum Vorschein. 
Richtig groß für das Gewässer. 




Ich bin zwar in der Erwartung hergekommen etwas zum Occ beitragen zu können. 
Aber mit der Art und Größe hab ich nicht so schnell gerechnet. 
Auch die nachfolgende Güster erweitert meine Artenvielfalt.




Karpfen gabs noch 3 Stück davon einer mit gut 5 Kilo.
Giebel waren reichlich vor Ort nach 5 Stück hab ich aufgehört zu zählen. 
Alle so von 30-40 cm.
Und zum Abschluss kam noch etwas die Sonne raus.




Grüße Michi


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Ehrenwerte Brüder.
> Ich habe heute die DRX 12ft etwas sauber gemacht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich nicht sehr nett zu ihr war.....
> Anhang anzeigen 374301
> Anhang anzeigen 374302
> Anhang anzeigen 374303
> Anhang anzeigen 374304
> Anhang anzeigen 374305
> 
> 
> Reicht es da mit Lack drüber zu gehen, wenn ja mit welchem und kann das jemand der noch nie soetwas gemacht hat oder muss da teilweise ne neue Wickelung drüber?




Solange die Wicklungen halten, kannst du damit bedenkenlos angeln. 
Dran rumpfriemeln bringt nichts.
Man müsste die Wicklungen entfernen und neu machen.


----------



## Mikesch

Forelle74 schrieb:


> ...
> Danach ruckte es gleich an der Pose.
> Eine schöne Rotfeder kam zum Vorschein.
> Anhang anzeigen 374318


Würde ich eher als Rutilus _rutilus_ einordnen.


----------



## Minimax

Forelle74 Oh wow, lieber Kollege, das ist ja eine tolle bunte Strecke- und dann gabs ja noch viele nicht gezeigte Fische,
Herzliches Petri,
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Vielen Dank. Dann lass ich das so bis mal ein Ring locker ist. 

Petri Forelle74 sehr schöner Tag


----------



## Jason

Forelle74 
Unglaublich, was für eine Strecke. Ganz dickes Petri Heil. Es freut mich total, das dir die Pose zusagt und du mit ihr so gut fängst. Hast sie ja im Vorfeld exakt ausgebleibt.  Und ja, meine Herren, diese hat ein Holzkügelchen oben drauf. Absolut keine Beeinträchtigung.
Mit Styroporkügelchen hab ich es auch probiert, aber von denen ist nach dem bemalen nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Die Revell Farben sind dafür zu aggressiv. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Slappy schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es nach Kratzern und abplatzern aus, sowie ein kleiner Riss der aber noch hält.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es aussehen würde wenn die Feuchtigkeit ziehen


wenn die Bindungen Feuchtigkeit ziehen, sieht das milchig aus. Hatte ich mal bei 2 Sportexruten aus den 90zigern. Wie alt ist den die Rute? Noch Garantiefall wenn die Bindungen Wasser ziehen? Wenn zerkratzt dann nur die Bindungen oder der ganze Blank?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich hab heute Post bekommen  
Nachmittag kam gleich ne Schnur drauf und dann ging se gleich mit ans Wasser, der Karpfen blieb leider nicht hängen.
An der Grundmontage gabs auf Teig die ersten beiden Karpfen, einer mit 4 und der andere mit ca. 8pfd. 
Durch das hohe Wasser wars heute nicht so schön zum Fischen, geklappt hat dennoch.
Zum Einsatz kam Teig mit Buttervanille Aroma.

Kleiner Bericht zur Rolle folgt noch.


----------



## Slappy

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> wenn die Bindungen Feuchtigkeit ziehen, sieht das milchig aus. Hatte ich mal bei 2 Sportexruten aus den 90zigern. Wie alt ist den die Rute? Noch Garantiefall wenn die Bindungen Wasser ziehen? Wenn zerkratzt dann nur die Bindungen oder der ganze Blank?


Keine Ahnung wie alt die Rute ist, hab die gebraucht erworben. 
Ne, es sind nur die Bindungen betroffen. 
Am Blank sind natürlich auch Kratzer, aber mir sehr wenige und feine.


----------



## Minimax

Boah, Jungs,
schaut mal was die Missus für die Mk IV genäht hat.









Sogar mit Aufhängeöse und alle Kanten abgenäht, obere Ecken abgerundet. Die Bändsel hat sie eigens aus nem anderen Sturdy Stoff hergestellt. Die Ränder der beiden Fächer ebenfalls mit Bändsel abgesetzt. Absolute Spitzenkwaliteit.




Ich bin echt den Tränen nahe. Wie hat so ein Tropf wie ich so einen wundervolle Frau verdient. Wahnsinn.
Hg
Miniglücklich


----------



## rhinefisher

Gute Missus - sehr sehr gute Missus....


----------



## Jason

Minimax ich brauche für meine Kennet Perfection ein 3teiliges Futteral. Kannst du mal mit deinem Goldschatz reden? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zur bunt gemischten Strecke, liebe(r) Forelle74 ! 
Wie hast Du die Pose ausgebleit und eingesetzt? Wie ein Driftbeater?

Minimax - das Futteral sieht stilvoll aus und somit absolut passend zur Rute. Und möglicherweise zum Sportfischer ;-)

Slappy - ich würde die Wicklungen auch lassen. Solange sich nichts löst...

rustaweli - viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser - hoffentlich führt Pepe56 Euch zu den heißen Spots!
Die seltsamen Kameras sind ne Lochkamera (RealitySoSubtle 6x6, ohne Objektiv, ohne Linse, für Rollfilm) und ne Nikon F3 (typisches Werkzeug von Pressefotografen in den 80er und auch 90er Jahren). Ein paar Bilder sind im Foto-Thread.



Tja, ich war heute Abend dem Dauernieselregen trotzend kurz am Wasser. Gab einen Ukelei, zahllose Fehlbisse (ich vermute einen übermotivierten Ükelscharm als Ursache) und ein paar Plötz von gut 20cm. Die sogenannte Wettervorhersage verspricht weiterhin Aprilwetter: Sonne, Regen, Gewitter für die nächste Zeit, aber immerhin Temperaturen im zweistelligen Celsius-Plus-Bereich.


----------



## rutilus69

Mein Ausflug gestern lief leider nicht ganz so wie geplant. 
Das Wetter war ziemlich bescheiden. Leichter Nieselregen, zu wenig um den Schirm auszuspannen und zu viel um trocken zu bleiben. Aber was soll's, der Steg war reserviert und schließlich bin ich nicht aus Zucker und Regenklamotten gibt es ja auch noch.
Kurz nach Sonnenaufgang saß ich also da und versuchte Schleie, Giebel und Konsorten auf die Pelle zu rücken.




Es war zwar etwas ungemütlich, aber irgendwie war die Stimmung am Wasser bezaubernd. Schwalben zogen tief über der Wasseroberfläche ihre Bahnen, die Enten, Blesshühner und anderes Getier (das Fernglas lag natürlich schön im trockenen zu Hause) schwammen gemütlich über den See.
Nur Fische ließen sich nicht blicken....
Irgendwann würde es mir dann zu langweilig und ich habe die Stippe ausgepackt. Irgendwas musste doch gehen. Ging es auch. Ein paar Nano- Rotfeder Bund Plötzen ließen sich zu einem kurzen Landgang (naja, nicht wirklich - so feucht wie das auch oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche war) überreden. Ich habe dann Mal aus Spaß einen Wurm statt der Maden an den Haken gehängt in der Hoffnung, dass die Größe der Besucher etwas zunimmt. Denkste. Nano- und Micro- Barsche stürzten sich todesmutig darauf. Also die Wurmgröße nochmal hochgeschraubt. Und siehe da, ein paar bessere Barsche gaben sich die Ehre. Keine Riesen, aber mit 25-30 cm schon ein Spaß an der Stippe.
Da sich an der anderen Rute gar nichts tat, habe ich dann irgendwann eingepackt.
Auch wenn mein ursprünglicher Plan nicht funktioniert hat und das Wetter nicht wirklich toll war, war es doch ein wunderschöner Tag am Wasser.


----------



## keinangelprofi

Nachdem das gestern mit dem graser nicht geklappt hat, bin ich heute Früh direkt noch mal los. Aber war wieder Nix. Es gab drei Satzer und einen Giebel. Ich glaub ich muss meine Taktik ändern...


----------



## rustaweli

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Nachdem das gestern mit dem graser nicht geklappt hat, bin ich heute Früh direkt noch mal los. Aber war wieder Nix. Es gab drei Satzer und einen Giebel. Ich glaub ich muss meine Taktik ändern...
> Anhang anzeigen 374369


Drei Satzer, ein Giebel - Taktik ändern.... Den Luxus hätte ich gerne, Petri!


----------



## Forelle74

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zur bunt gemischten Strecke, liebe(r) Forelle74 !
> Wie hast Du die Pose ausgebleit und eingesetzt? Wie ein Driftbeater?


Ja so in etwa.
Ich hab erst die Pose an eine gut ausgewählte Stelle geworfen. 
Dann Futterballen und Lose Pellets auf ne ca.
2qm Stelle befördert. 
Nach ner Stunde ca. War der Platz aktiv. 
Hab den Waggler überbleit und wenn er Abtrieb immer wieder an die Stelle befördert. 
Diesmal hab ich mich gegen ein Signalschrot entschieden. 
Der Untergrund ist dort kiesig und der Wurm hoppelt leicht überm Grund.
Oft kamen die Bisse nach dem Einwurf.




Hier sieht man die Pose einigermaßen. 
Da war plötzlich ein ganzer Blüten Teppich. 
Wurfweiite war ca. 10m.
keinangelprofi 
Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## keinangelprofi

rustaweli schrieb:


> Drei Satzer, ein Giebel - Taktik ändern.... Den Luxus hätte ich gerne, Petri!


Ja, danke! War eine recht kurzweilige AngeLei und hat Spaß gemacht. Ich will auch nicht meckern.
Ich hab gestern im OCC Tread geschrieben . Ich bin ja im Sinne der Arten Erhebung unterwegs mit dem Ziel einen Graskarpfen beizusteuern. Aber das will nicht so recht klappen


----------



## rustaweli

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ja, danke! War eine recht kurzweilige AngeLei und hat Spaß gemacht. Ich will auch nicht meckern.
> Ich hab gestern im OCC Tread geschrieben . Ich bin ja im Sinne der Arten Erhebung unterwegs mit dem Ziel einen Graskarpfen beizusteuern. Aber das will nicht so recht klappen


Gezielt auf Graser ist aber ne Ansage! Schleien sind schon schwer, aber Graser? Die mir bekannten Graser im Fluss waren alles Beifänge, eher Zufall. Jedoch immer in Dämmerungen und ausschließlich auf Maisketten. 
Nee, stimmt nicht ganz, einer mit MF. Alle, aber wirklich alle kamen in absoluter Ufernähe. 
Viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir bei Deiner Graspirsch!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Slappy schrieb:


> Ne, es sind nur die Bindungen betroffen.


Dann würde ich es erstmal dabei belassen. Der Lack ist wahrscheinlich spröde geworden, wenn die Ringe sich lockern kann man sie herunterschneiden und neu binden. Danach mit 2-Komponenten Rutenbaulack neu lackieren und alles ist wie neu.


----------



## Pepe56

#Team BW gemeinsam

Hallo Euch allen!
Wie rustaweli ja schon sagte, ging es für uns heute wieder zum Angeln, mit unseren OCC Ruten.
Irgendwie klappte es heute aber nicht so richtig. Wir fütterten mit einer Mischung aus Brot, Hanf, Mais und komischen Sachen von Papa. Ich angelte mit einem Minikörbchen, kleinem Haken und wechselte oft zwischen Mais, 2 Mais, Mais Made, Caster. Einen OCC Punkt konnte ich machen, bei mir gab es mehrere Ükel.




Achso, wir waren wieder am Fluss, meine Entscheidung. Bei rustaweli gab es keine Punkte. Nur Grundeln, keine Ükel oder so. Irgendwann wurde es dann sehr ruhig, keine Bisse kamen mehr. Papa meinte das ist sehr gut, denn nun sind die Großen da. Glaubte ich erst nicht, aber stimmte.

rustaweli
Ja mein Junge, es stimmte! Auch wenn Du derzeit OCC mäßig besser aufgestellt bist, ab und an kannst Deinem alten Herren glauben!
Ich war wohl echt überrascht und überfordert in diesem Moment von der Situation. Swingtip fällt zurück, Fallbiss? Dann schießt sie gleich kurz darauf vor - Anhieb, hängt. Was für ein Brocken, hatte ich so noch nie an der Pin. Rute beugt sich extrem, der Fisch zieht erschreckend kraftvoll ab, die Pin kreischt. Konnte nicht mal die Ratsche ausschalten. Sekundendrill - nix mehr. Nein, nein, neeeiiiinnn! Abriss, Montage weg, Fisch weg. Ich war so sauer. Schnurbruch am Knoten. So viel Dummheit auf einmal zusammen. Aus Faulheit machte ich einen anderen Knoten wie sonst, die ungewohnte Kraft des Fisches zeigte mir meine Defizite im Pin Drill auf. Zu viel Fehler auf einmal. Bin raus und mag nicht mehr darüber schreiben.
Pepe56

Habe Dir oft gesagt das es sehr schade finde.
Nach etwas Zeit mußte ich meinen Vater jedoch unterbrechen. Schimpfen, ok, aber so lange. Irgendwann mußte ich ihn ermahnen und ruhig bitten doch bitte die Ausdrücke die ganze Zeit zu lassen. Es ärgerte ihn aber die ganze Zeit und immer wieder schimpfte er wegen dem Knoten und der Faulheit auf sich selbst. 
Leider hatte er ab da kein Glück mehr und selbst die Ükel wagten es nicht mehr bei ihm zu beissen.
Dann wollte ich meinen Futterplatz wechseln. Die ganze Zeit über klatschte und sprang es am Ufer. rustaweli sagte die Fische würden vielleicht gerade laichen. Ich fütterte ufernah, fast schon am Ufer an und warf dahin. 3x hatte ich heftige Ausschläge, haute an, aber es klappte nicht. Ärgerlich, aber die Fische waren genau dort, größere. Später hatte ich dann doch noch Glück. Angel krumm, Anhauen, ja! Immer wieder Kampf und Sprünge. Ich mußte sehr aufpassen das der Fisch nicht um einen Poller zieht. Döbel? Leider nein, nur fast und knapp daneben. Ein 39cm langer Karnevalsdöbel, 850 Gramm.




Keine Punkte, kein Zielfisch, aber wir freuten uns trotzdem.
Dann packten wir und Papa ließ seine Angel bis zur letzten Sekunde drinnen während ich schon gepackt dastand. Aber es passierte nichts mehr. Morgen will er noch einmal los.
rustaweli
Ganz dickes Petri mein Sohn!
Ja, vielleicht gehe ich morgen noch einmal. Heute hatte ich trotz dem Drama endlich wieder so wirklich richtig Spaß an der OCC Rute. Wie am ersten OCC Tag beim Trotten. Meine Würfe kommen dahin wohin sie sollen. Die Entfernung passt. In dieser Entfernung hatten wir alle Fänge bisher und der krasse Biss heute gibt mir Hoffnung. Auch lerne ich die Swing immer besser zu lesen. Der Biss und die Entfernung geben mir Vertrauen und Freude zurück.
Punkte hin oder her - wir hatten Freude und waren als #Team BW erfolgreich.
Wir wünschen Euch allen noch ein schönes WE!
Pepe56 rustaweli #Team BW


----------



## keinangelprofi

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gezielt auf Graser ist aber ne Ansage!


Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt langsam das ist eher ne absolute Schnapsidee!


----------



## rustaweli

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt langsam das ist eher ne absolute Schnapsidee!


Gerade deshalb - bitte und unbedingt dranbleiben! 
Schon unser Andal erwähnte öfter den durch Starrsinn und Trotz erreichten Erfolg! 
Bleib dran!


----------



## Minimax

Ich sehe schon wieder so tolle Berichte, die ich später nachlesen muss. 
Bei mir sind alle coolen Fische verduftet bzw. Treiben sich wer weiss wo herum und haben die üblichen Swims dem Nachwuchs im Ölsardinenformat überlassen.


----------



## rhinefisher

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt langsam das ist eher ne absolute Schnapsidee!


Wenn genug Graser da sind, geht das durchaus; wir haben im Hochdahler Stadtweiher die Fische mit Wasserkugel und blanchierten Salatherzen auf Sicht beangelt.
Das hat auch halbwegs funktioniert, allerdings gab es Tage, da haben die den Kopfsalat völlig ignoriert.. .


----------



## Forelle74

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt langsam das ist eher ne absolute Schnapsidee!


Gezielt hab ich noch keinen gefangen. 
Obwohl ichs oft versucht habe. 
Maiskette auf Grund war bei mir auch mal der Erfolgsköder. 
Zwei innerhalb von 30 min. beim Karpfen Angeln dann war wieder Ruhe. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon wieder so tolle Berichte, die ich später nachlesen muss.
> Bei mir sind alle coolen Fische verduftet bzw. Treiben sich wer weiss wo herum und haben die üblichen Swims dem Nachwuchs im Ölsardinenformat überlassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 374423


Petri zu den Döbelinos.
Schön gefärbt sind sie aber schon.
Petri auch an Pepe56 und rustaweli zur schönen Ükel und Forelle.


----------



## Jason

Obwohl das Wetter ehr durchwachsen ist, heute war es wie im April mit Regen, Hagel und Sonne bei 16 Grad, werde ich morgen in aller Frühe einen Ansitz starten. Das Auto hab ich schon gepackt.




Muss dann morgen nur noch Köder und Futter, was ich gleich anmischen werde, einladen.
Logischer Weise ist die OCC Combo mit dabei, die lege ich wieder mit Wurm und Mais auf Grund. Da muss ja mal langsam was gehen. Und dann hab ich noch die Shakespeare Match International 12` ins Rutenfutteral gelegt. An der kommt die Ambidex 2400, eine herrliche Combo. Ich bin guter Dinge, aber meist folgt die Enttäuschung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Was für ein vorbildlich aufgeräumter Kofferraum...
In Meinem sieht es eher aus wie im Minimaxschen Angelrucksack..


----------



## Jason

Und Petri Heil an Pepe56 ,rustaweli, Minimax und allen anderen, die was gefangen haben. Schönen Abend noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was für ein vorbildlich aufgeräumter Kofferraum...
> In Meinem sieht es eher aus wie im Minimaxschen Angelrucksack..


Ordnungssinn bringt Gewinn. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was für ein vorbildlich aufgeräumter Kofferraum...
> In Meinem sieht es eher aus wie im Minimaxschen Angelrucksack..


Wenn Dir meine Angeltasche gefallen hat, wirst Du das Minimobil LIEBEN.
Spass beiseite, meine Tasche zu klarieren war wirklich an der Zeit. Und jetzt ists viel besser. Aber an die Perfektion des Jason 'schen Kofferraum kommt wohl keiner heran.


----------



## Jason

Guten Morgen. Die Ruten sind im Wasser und Fisch gab es auch schon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Die Sonne kommt raus und wärmt. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Petri heil Jason 
Hier sieht es ähnlich aus.
Sonne und Fisch sind schon da




Ich wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen Sonntag!


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, Jungs,
> schaut mal was die Missus für die Mk IV genäht hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 374343
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374345
> 
> Sogar mit Aufhängeöse und alle Kanten abgenäht, obere Ecken abgerundet. Die Bändsel hat sie eigens aus nem anderen Sturdy Stoff hergestellt. Die Ränder der beiden Fächer ebenfalls mit Bändsel abgesetzt. Absolute Spitzenkwaliteit.
> Anhang anzeigen 374346
> 
> Ich bin echt den Tränen nahe. Wie hat so ein Tropf wie ich so einen wundervolle Frau verdient. Wahnsinn.
> Hg
> Miniglücklich


Ach Du Schreck, jetzt erst gesehen! Da hat sich Deine Teuerste aber wirklich Gedanken und liebevolle Arbeit gemacht! Sehr schön! 

Petri schon einmal an Jason und rutilus69 ! Wünsche Euch weiterhin eine erholsame und erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser. 
Ich bin heute doch nicht draussen u bereue es leicht. Muß erst morgen zur Nachtschicht, vielleicht vormittags, entscheidet das Wetter. 
Habt alle nen geruhsamen Sonntag meine Herren!


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil rutilus69 
An der Größe arbeite ich noch. Die Hechte machen wieder alles verrückt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Gewechselt auf 10er Haken. Und sie beißen Schlag auf Schlag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hab Schluss gemacht. Einen hechtigen Bericht gibt es heute Abend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Hier ist auch Spielabbruch wegen Unwetter.
Ein heftiger Platzregen mit aufziehendem Gewitter hat mich überredet meinen Kram einzupacken. So richtig in Beißlaune waren die Fische heute sowieso nicht. Insgesamt vier Brassen der oben gezeigten Größe und ein Haufen Ukeleis.
Schönen Rest-Sonntag euch allen


----------



## Jason

Die heutige Angeltour endete für mich als ein Desaster. OCC technisch kann ich leider nichts verzeichnen. 5 Stunden Wurm am 6er Haken auf Grund brachte nüscht. Den Mais hab ich Held vergessen. Vielleicht wäre es heute der Köder gewesen. 
An der Matchrute war ich erfolgreicher. Hier wechselt ich später auf einen 10er, der logischer Weise mir mehr Bisse brachte. Da ich auch mit Hanf angefüttert hatte, standen auch Größer Rotfedern am Platz. 11-12 cm waren mittlerweile Standard aber dann konnte ich auch welche von 16cm landen. Und das ist nicht schlecht für die Teiche bei der hohen Raubfischdichte. 
Plötzlich tauchte der Federkiel ab und ich haute sofort an, der Fisch saß. Beim einholen merkte ich schon, das es wieder eine Größere Rotfeder sein müsste. Ca. 3m vorm Ufer sah ich sie dann auch. Und dann kam Meister Esox aus der Tiefe geschossen und packte sich meine Rotfeder. Ich konnte beide bis zum Kescher ran holen und kurz davor ließ der Hecht los. Denn Kescher bei Seite gelegt, 2 Umdrehungen gemacht und kurz vorm rausheben knallte er ein zweites mal auf den Fisch und hat sich wieder festgebissen. Er hat aber wieder losgelassen und ich hob die Rotfeder aus dem Wasser. Vor mir lag nun eine zerfledderte Rotfeder von 18cm. Ich betäubte den Armen und erlöste ihn. Er kam wieder zurück ins Wasser und es hat keine Minute gedauert, da war der Hecht wieder da und verschlang den Fisch. Nun hatte er gewonnen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Petri an Jason und rutilus69  , was würde ich mich freuen mal so leicht Hechte fangen zu können. Bis heute hatte ich noch nie das Vergnügen Meister Esox zu überlisten. 


rutilus69 schrieb:


> So richtig in Beißlaune waren die Fische heute sowieso nicht. Insgesamt vier Brassen der oben gezeigten Größe und ein Haufen Ukeleis.


Das wäre in meinen Augen ein guter Angeltag! 

Ich war heute auch am Vereinsgewässer. Aber mal nicht am Hausweiher sondern am "großen" 
Es gab einige Bisse welche entweder so vorsichtig waren das man genau hinschauen musste oder grobe einmalige rupfer... 
Nach 1,5 Stunden ungefähr gab es einen schöneren Biss. Ich wartete ab und dann bog sich die Spitze schön rum. Ich also die Rute aufgehoben und die Bremse legte gleich los. Dank des Quickdragsystems der TiCa konnte ich ganz einfach die Bremse nach justieren. Sofort war mir klar was da dran hing. Doof nur das ein russischer Kollege ebenfalls am Wasser war. Also hieß es mitnehmen. Ich hab noch nie Karpfen probiert. Mal schauen was ich draus mache
Besonders gefreut hat mich das die 2 Buben, die mit Papa ebenfalls dort waren jeder eine Schleie überlisten konnten. 
Beim einpacken kam ein heftiger Regenschauer, so das ich doch noch patschenass wurde bevor ich am Auto war. 

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem kurzen Ausflug


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Bis heute hatte ich noch nie das Vergnügen Meister Esox zu überlisten.


Zunächst erstmal ein Petri Heil für dich und deine Jungs. Eine schönes Gewässer hast du da. Du hast bisher noch keinen Hecht gefangen? Wir machen eine Termin und du kannst ihn von deiner Liste streichen. Heute waren sie wie im Rausch. Alle Hechte, die ich in dem mittleren Teich fange, setze ich in den großen Teich rein. Die stören mich zu viel. Heute konnte ich mehrfach beobachten, wie Blasen an der Wasseroberfläche aufstiegen. Die Schleie hab ich noch lange nicht abgehakt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Trotta

Petri allen Fangen- und Berichtenden der letzten Tage. Hier läuft es eher zäh. Ein alter Hase unkt, der Friedfischbestand meines Kanalabschnitts sei geschlossen ins Schilf am Tegeler See abgewandert, weil dort gerade die ganz große Sex-Sause stattfindet. Bei Joyclub ist der Event allerdings nicht gelistet. Die Krabbelkäfer sparen sich den Weg und veranstalten ihren Gangbang gleich vor Ort.






Besonders hübsch ist es bekanntlich an der alten Fahrt. Bei meiner Erkundungstour paddelte dort ein schöner Spiegelkarpfen mit ein paar Dickbrassen am Ufer umher. Als ich am Folgetag mit Tackle vor Ort ansaß, natürlich längst von meinen besonderen Freunden, den hochaggressiven, handlangen Rotaugen, in die Flucht geschlagen. Dafür rollten am unzugänglichen gegenüberliegenden Ufer immer wieder größere Fische. Dort leider außer Reichweite von Pin & Pose.






Dass ausgerechnet Brassen die härteste Nuss von meinen anvisierten fünf OCC-Spezies würde, hatte ich so nicht kommen sehen. Ist ja nicht so, dass nichts versucht wurde: Alte Fahrt, Hauptfahrt, Fahrrinne, Kante, Mais, Maden, Pellets - sogar Futter für den Feeder wurde angerührt. Der rechte Moment für Verzweiflungstaten. Bei Nieselregen mit dem Wavelock-Monster aus dem letzten Jahrhundert am Wasser. Zum ersten Mal seit dreißig Jahren. Erstaunlicherweise immer noch perfekt dicht.






Am späten Abend, nach einem Nachmittag mit viel Rotaugengezuppel und einem handlangen Barsch auf die Swingtip erbarmte sich schließlich der erste ziemlich durchschnittliche Brassen des Jahres meiner Maden. Himmel - ich bin jedenfalls sehr froh die OCC-Combo ein ganze Weile nicht mehr fischen zu müssen.






Also Zeit für was Neues - Altes. Im Winter hatte ich diese alte Combo aufgefrischt. Nichts besonderes, eine NoName-Karpfenrute von Moritz. Parabolisch und mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20-40g eher eine Barbenrute verpaart mit einer frühen Shimano mit Kampfbremse - scheint ja gerade wieder in Mode zu kommen. Blöderweise löst sich die Rolle ohne zusätzliche Sicherung immer wieder aus dem Schieberollenhalter. Vermutlich weil die Rute bis ins Handteil arbeitet.





(Unser Biber ist ein Bro und erschließt uns hier viele neue Spots.)

Aber trotzdem passend für einen Erstversuch mit Frolic-Minis auf Wasauchimmer. Angefüttert wurde mit einem Mix aus Mais und halben Frolics. Erfreulicherweise gab es in zwei Stunden eine ganze Reihe Bisse auf den (für mich) neuen Köder. Hängen blieb zwar nichts - könnte auch an meinem "Rig" gelegen haben -, aber immerhin, das könnte eine Option sein, um an den Kleinis vorbei zu angeln. Werde das mal weiterverfolgen. Die Kampfbremse finde ich nach wie vor reichlich sinnlos, aber ansonsten ist die Rolle durchaus noch brauchbar. Ich werde die Ersatzspule wohl mit 0.18er befüllen und mit der Travel Avon zum Feedern verwenden.

Übrigens finde ich die Fahrradschlauch-Lösung doch um einiges eleganter als einen Duct Tape Rape.


----------



## Minimax

Ach, Jason , Du und Deine Hechte.. Das wird ja langsam ne richtige Fehde... herzliches Petri auch an Slappy, also Karpfen kann gut schmecken, die Missus steht drauf (aber kriegt nur selten welchen...). Und natürlich Petrisan die lieben Nachbarn rutilus69 Und Trotta - das sowohl das Wetter als auch die Fische in unserer Region heute ....kapriziös  drauf waren kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin heut zum Langstreckenflüsschen und nur um eine Schuppenbreite der Marseillaise entkommen, -andererseits 2 Fische in (mit Pausen) 5 Stunden Angelzeit ist eigentlich technisches Schneidern. wenigstens konnte ich den sporadischen Regenschauern entgehen.


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Du hast bisher noch keinen Hecht gefangen? Wir machen eine Termin und du kannst ihn von deiner Liste streichen.


Ja, tatsächlich hat es bisher noch nicht geklappt. Egal was ich versucht habe. 
Sehr gerne würde ich das mal machen. Aber damit müssen wir noch etwas warten.


----------



## Minimax

So, liebe Stammtischbrüder,
Ich habs heute endlich mal zum Langstreckenflüßchen geschafft, und was soll ich sagen, in Fangtechnischer Hinsicht hat mir die Flussgottheit die kalte Schulter gezeigt. Erholsam wars trotzdem, auch das gemütliche Tuckern mit dem dem Minimobil durch die saftig-frische Mark Brandenburg, durch das dramatische Licht mit ständig wechselnden drohenden Regenwänden, Fluffigen Quellwolken oder hellstem Sonnenschein waren die Farben so frisch und intensiv als hätte ich ne gelbe Polbrille auf.




Und weils so ein schöner Tag war, legte ich an einem bisher nicht beangelten Flüßchen, hinter einem der zahllosen kleinen Dörfer in den WIesen gelegen einen Zwischenstopp ein. Es plätscherte so munter, und es gibt Gerüchte über Rote Tupfen in dem Flüßchen, also hab ich mich kurz entschlossen an einem Kolk hingehockt, und liess einen ziemlich riesigen Haken mit einigen Maden zu Wasser. Nur so, mal als Experiment. Der Haken wurde im Absinken genommen, und zwar von dem mit Sicherheit kleinsten Döbel, den ich in den letzten 2 Jahren gefangen habe, nicht größer als eine fette Ukelei. -Beim Schreiben habe ich grade nen Schreck gekriegt: War das etwa ein Hasel? Den ich ohne Photo wieder in die Fluten liess? Puuh, im Nachhinein erinnere ich mich, nein sicher ein winziger Döbel.

Das zweite Madenbündle blieb unbeachtet, aber als ich nach ca 5min wieder einkurbelte, hatte ich einen besonderen Fang an der Angel,
seht selbst:




Da hat doch tatsächlich ein räuberischer Egel auf mein Madenbündel gebissen, bzw. sich festgeleecht, und war aber auch regulär gehakt: Das Dürfte mein bisher kleinstes, mit einem Haken (Immerhin Gr.4) gefangenes Lebewesen sein (Muscheln zählen nicht).





Das schleimige Gezücht war übrigens äußerst agil und widerspenstig beim Lösen, und dann hat der irre Raubwurm noch versucht, sich an meinem FInger festzusucken. Unfassbar!
Egel hin, Egel her, ich bin dann weitergefahren zum Langstreckenflüßchen, auf dem ordentlich Druck drauf war. Aber gut, so kenne ich es.




Tscha, dann habe ich mein DIng gemacht und und meine 3,4 bekannten Swims an der Strecke erwandert und das Tulipspiel gespielt, nicht ohne zuvor jede Stelle mit einem Harzenium-Kristall anzutesten (nehmt das, verdammte Egel!)
Was soll ich sagen: Nicht ein einziger sicherer Biss, nicht auf H. und auch nicht auf Tulip. Es war einfach nichts los. Auch winzige Bröckchen oder sogar Versuhe mit Maden brachten nichts. Immerhin gabs wunderliches Insektengetier zu bewundern, Bibios, und Schlammfliegen waren unterwegs, kleine Baetis und sogar einige Heptagenia Sulphurea stiegen zwischen Hellem Sonnenschein und Kurzzeitschauern auf.
Erst ganz am Ende auf dem Rückweg, als ich die Swims nochmals in umgekehrter Reihenfolge abklopfte (Standardverfahrensweise, lohnt sich eigentlich immer, da in der Zwischenzeit wieder Ruhe einkehrt, aber die FIsche noch angeregt wegen der ersten Fütterung sind) hat sich dann doch noch ein kleiner Fisch erbarmt, und nahm ultravorsichtig den kleinen Würfel- ich hab den Biss weniger bemerkt als erahnt, reines Glück.




Oder Unglück: Denn dieser Bursche, Gentlemen, ist das, was ich einen_ Verhöhnungsfisch_ nenne, einen Boten, den mir die Flussgottheit ganz am Ende eines Fisch- und Bisslosen Angeltages schickt, nur um mal klarzumachen, das man einfach zu blöd war die richtige Taktik zu finden. *Ohne* diese Künder hätte ich gesagt, eh bien, oui, heut waren die FIsche nicht da, der FLuss ist verwaist, es ging einfach nichts, und ich wäre ein glücklicher Franzose.
*Mit* diesem FIsch weiss ich, das es nicht die Umstände waren, die die Beissflaute verursacht haben, sondern das ich einfach nicht den Schlüssel gefunden habe, und nicht hart genug geangelt habe.
_Vehöhnungsfisch._

Und natürlich habe ich den Köder genommen und bin dann noch an einen anderen Abschnitt gefahren, nur um dort noch einmal eine Stunde ohne Bisse oder irgendeine Art von Aktivität zu erleben. Eine schöne Beobachtung konnte ich noch machen, denn dort muss sich seit einigen Tagen ein Maifliegenschlupf (hier vertreten nicht durch die Ephemera Danica sondern durch die etwas tolerantere E. Vulgata) abspielen. Imagines tanzten über den Gräsern, aber es trieben noch einige Subimagines frischgeschlüpft auf den Fluten, und die Ufer waren voll von den beeindruckenden Insekten:





Tja, ein paar Johnnies im Fangbuch mehr wären toll gewesen, aber nun, während ich schreibe, merke ich, das ich heute wieder viel schönes sehen durfte, und eigentlich bin ich doch recht zufrieden und an Eindrücken reich belohnt worden.

herzlich,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern.
Tolle Bilder und Fische.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine schöne Beobachtung konnte ich noch machen, denn dort muss sich seit einigen Tagen ein Maifliegenschlupf (hier vertreten nicht durch die Ephemera Danica sondern durch die etwas tolerantere E. Vulgata) abspielen. Imagines tanzten über den Gräsern, aber es trieben noch einige Subimagines frischgeschlüpft auf den Fluten, und die Ufer waren voll von den beeindruckenden Insekten:



Dann ist es doch kein Wunder dass Du so wenig gefangen hast - die Fische sind völlig auf Maifliegen fixiert...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann ist es doch kein Wunder dass Du so wenig gefangen hast - die Fische sind völlig auf Maifliegen fixiert...



Hab ich auch in Erwägung gezogen, aber das würde nur den Abschnitt ihres Auftretens betreffen. Obwohl dort übrigens noch Fliegen auf dem Wasser waren gabs dort keine Aktivitäten. Habs natürlich auch mit ner Fliege am Haken versucht. Es gibt hier auch keine Massenemergenzen, die die Fische zur Frenzy treiben würden. Auch an meinem Hausflüsschen zieren sich die Jungs etwas zur Zeit ohne Maifliegen.
Ich vermute eher, das die Döbel so langsam in Hochzeitslaune kommen.


----------



## Thomas.

Allen die in den letzten Tagen am Wasser waren ein Herzliches Petri,
eben auf die schnelle, selber war ich die letzten 5 Tage täglich für mindestens 10 Stunden am Wasser, hier am Döbelflüsschen spielt sich zurzeit sowas wie ein kleines Naturereignis ab, ein anderes Wort fällt mir da zu nicht ein.
Fisch, Fisch, Fisch auf 500m nur noch Fisch, hunderte von Brassen in enormer Größe gigantische Karpfen nie da gewesene Rapfen, Hechte und eine große Karausche habe ich gesehen so wie 3 Koi und jede menge Kleinzeugs
normal bin nur ich und 2 weitere aus unserm Verein die dort fischen, die letzten 2 Tage hat sich der halbe Verein dort blicken lassen (ohne Angel) nur zum gucken.
ich und auch alle anderen gehen davon aus das sie alle zum Leichen hier sind bzw. weiter wollten, aber hier ist leider Ende da keine Fischtreppe vorhanden.
ich weiß nicht was ich noch schreiben soll, es würde für drei Seiten reichen.
hier mal ein paar schlechte Bilder.

ab hier geht es los, hinter der Brücke rechts sind die NL.
achso, gestern bat mich mein Kollege (Fischwart) ich soll im mal alles zeigen, oben auf DER Brücke viel mir meine Brille von der Nase (Teuer Hobby)



and der stelle von wo ich das Foto gemacht habe, tummeln sich Karpfen, Koi und Brassen so wie einzelne Döbel



Sicht zur anderen Richtung



und da wo ich normalerweise fische





und hier das Übel des ganzen
an der roten Linie ist ein Becken ca. 5m breit und 1,5m Tief alles voll Fisch, das Orange ist eine Betonplatte wo das Wasser ca. 70cm Tief.
Das Wasser ist zZ. Glasklar



so muss Loss, versuchen mit Schlauchi meine Brille zu finden.


----------



## Skott

Viel Glück beim Suchen der Brille Thomas.


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Viel Glück beim Suchen der Brille Thomas.


vielen Dank,

da ist sie runter


Kollege am suchen (hat manchmal auch Vorteile wenn man sich jeden schei.. kauft)


da ist sie wider, hat keiner daran geglaubt, kurz vor Abbruch


----------



## rhinefisher

Bist Du echt mit deinem Gummiboot auf die Suche gegangen - dickes Petri zu dem guten Fang...
Die Fische dürften auf der Laichwanderung sein und werden dann am Wehr aufgehalten.. .
Deshalb wollen die auch nicht so recht beissen.


----------



## Kneto

Guten Abend zusammen und ein kräftiges Petri an alle die in den letzten Tagen am Wasser und dabei auch noch erfolgreich waren.

Ich bin eben beim Stöbern auf Ali........ über >>>diese<<< Madenkörbe gestolpert. Optisch gleichen sie denen von Kamasan und wirken auch nicht allzu billig. Für knapp 9€ gibt es bei diesem Angebot 10 Stück. Es sind zwar nur die kleinen, doch trotzdem werde ich Mal eine Probebestellung wagen. Gerade wo es ja ab dem 1. Juli schwieriger werden wird in Fernost Tackle zu bestellen.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> vielen Dank,
> 
> da ist sie runter
> Anhang anzeigen 374578
> 
> Kollege am suchen (hat manchmal auch Vorteile wenn man sich jeden schei.. kauft)
> Anhang anzeigen 374579
> 
> da ist sie wider, hat keiner daran geglaubt, kurz vor Abbruch
> Anhang anzeigen 374580


PETRI Thomas. , dein Optiker wird sich ärgern...


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> vielen Dank,
> 
> da ist sie runter
> Anhang anzeigen 374578
> 
> Kollege am suchen (hat manchmal auch Vorteile wenn man sich jeden schei.. kauft)
> Anhang anzeigen 374579
> 
> da ist sie wider, hat keiner daran geglaubt, kurz vor Abbruch
> Anhang anzeigen 374580


Petri zur Brille 

Du solltest diese Woche Lotto spielen, bei deinem Glück nehm ich ne gern ne glücklich machende Rute für diesen guten Tip


----------



## rhinefisher

Kneto schrieb:


> Gerade wo es ja ab dem 1. Juli schwieriger werden wird in Fernost Tackle zu bestellen.



Ich dachte ab 1.6.
Wenn das noch bis 1.7. gilt, könnte ich ja, obwohl ich eigentlich nix brauche, noch etwas Geld ausgeben..
Weiß da jemand Genaueres?


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI Thomas. , dein Optiker wird sich ärgern...


das Gestell als solches war nicht mal so Teuer, die Gläser waren richtig Teuer, meine Frau war mit sie aussuchen und meinte ich müsste allen zip und zap haben sicher ist sicher, meine Ersatz Brille hat keine 20€ gekostet und ich sehe dadurch genauso gut, der Preis unterschied ist tatsächlich eine sehr gute Drennan(hätte ich lieber gehabt)


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Petri zur Brille
> 
> Du solltest diese Woche Lotto spielen, bei deinem Glück nehm ich ne gern ne glücklich machende Rute für diesen guten Tip


ich habe noch nie Lotto oder ähnliches gespielt


----------



## Kneto

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich dachte ab 1.6.
> Wenn das noch bis 1.7. gilt, könnte ich ja, obwohl ich eigentlich nix brauche, noch etwas Geld ausgeben..
> Weiß da jemand Genaueres?


>>>Link<<<


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> das Gestell als solches war nicht mal so Teuer, die Gläser waren richtig Teuer,


Sicherlich Gleitsichtgläser. Die sind richtig teuer, mir geht es genau so. Da hast du eine Brille für fast 600,- Euro auf der Nase sitzen und wenn die ins Wasser fällt, bekommst du Schweißperlen bei dem kühlen Wetter auf die Stirn. Ich freu mich für dich, dass ihr die raus gefischt habt. Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für die Beobachtungen Thomas. ! 
Deckt sich mit meinen Vermutungen vom WE. Hat sich wirklich alles nach hinten geschoben dieses Jahr. Auch manche Zander sollen noch schwarz sein. Denke ich lasse die ganzen Jungs dann ein paar Tage in Ruhe bei mir, Schleien sind eh zu bis Mitte Juni. Vielleicht max auf Laichräuber oder ReFo Besatz. 
Wenn ich solch Verbauungen sehe, zieht es sich in mir zusammen. Hoffe das blaue Band und die Wasserrichtlinien nehmen irgendwann mal mehr Fahrt auf. Wenn man da doch so aktiv wäre wie bei der CO2 Steuer und Klimaneutralität und da die Richtigen zur Kasse beten würde. Verbauungen, Aufstauungen, Wasserkraft, fatale Besatzmaßnahmen,... Wir sind schon komische Erdlinge.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn ich solch Verbauungen sehe, zieht es sich in mir zusammen.


das schlimme an der Sache ist, das genug *Platz und Möglichkeit für eine vernünftige Fischtreppe vorhanden wäre durch einen Bach der meist Trocken liegt**,* die nächste Stau auf *BRD Seite ist neu(1-2 Jahre alt) mit einer Treppe die leider immer noch nicht funktioniert*, zur anderen* Seite (NL) ist eine Treppe wie es besser nicht gehen kann*, mit ruhe Zonen usw. die Holländer können zwar kein Auto fahren, aber Wasser sind die mehr als Perfekt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Holländer können zwar kein Auto fahren



Versuch du mal mit Holzschuhen Auto zu fahren....


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Versuch du mal mit Holzschuhen Auto zu fahren....


ich habe mal versucht damit zu laufen(geht nicht, nur Schlürfen)  und habe mir dabei fast das Genick gebrochen , da (und hier zum teil auch) werden sie auf Höfen und zur Gartenarbeit getragen, und tatsächlich auch von einigen beim Fahren.


----------



## Finke20

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

gestern früh besuchte ich ein kleines Gewässer mit gutem Schleien und Karpfen Bestand, in der Hoffnung meine OCC Liste zu erweitern, doch bis auf ein Paar Rotfedern ging keiner der erhofften Fischarten an den Haken.

Zum Abend konnte ich dem schönen Wetter nicht widerstehen und ging nochmal an den Fluss. Der Platz ist schnell eingerichtet und die Ruten wurden ausgelegt.






Die ersten Fische ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten.






Als Köder dienten Fleischmaden und Caster . Ich versuchte es auch mit Brotflocken vom Sandwich-Toast und siehe da einige stattliche Rotfedern
konnten dem Köder nicht widerstehen.











Zu späten Abend kam sogar noch die Sonne raus und tauchte den Fluss in ein goldenes Licht. Der Seeadler zog seine Kreise, einfach nur schön.






Dieser kräftige Rehbock ist mit meiner Anwesenheit am Gewässer nicht einverstanden gewesen.






Er hat etwa 20 Meter hinter mir, dieses sehr lautstark zum Ausdruck gebracht. In diesem Augenblick bereute ich es wieder, keine bessere Kamera zu haben.

Alles in allem ist es ein sehr schöner Abend gewesen, wenn ich jetzt noch eine Taschenlampe mit dabeigehabt hätte, hätte ich es auch mal auf Aal versucht.
Mit der Feederrute konnte ich eine gute Güster und einen Plötz fangen, alle anderen wurden mit der OCC-Rute gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht Finke.
Petri Heil!
Natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## rhinefisher

So kupferne Rotfedern sind doch mit das Schönste was unsere Fischfauna zu bieten hat...


----------



## rutilus69

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Och, nix spannendes. Ich habe hier noch einen Blank rumstehen (10ft / 2teilig, #9 medium fast) Aus dem wollte ich endlich mal versuchen eine fischbare Rute zu basteln. Aber da ich die Farbe falsch eingeschätzt hatte, muss ich jetzt noch auf das passende Garn warten und die Ringe sind auch noch unterwegs. Zum üben habe ich hier noch meinen 2m Vollglas-Boliden aus Jugendzeiten rumstehen, dem ich schon immer mal einen neuen Ringsatz spendieren wollte.
> Mal schauen, ob ich nach der Übung noch Lust habe weiterzumachen



So, das Bastelprojekt ist (fast) abgeschlossen. Das mit dem Lack hat etwas länger gedauert, weil es in meinem Bastelschuppen einfach zu kalt war.
Was noch fehlt ist die Beschriftung. Die kommt aber erst, wenn ich das gute Stück einmal am Wasser getestet habe - dann entscheidet sich, welchen der beiden Namen die ich im Hinterkopf habe da draufgekritzelt wird 
Der Blank ist ein 10ft / 2teiliger, #9 medium fast Fliegenruten-Blank. Eine erste grobe Abschätzung der Biegekurve sagt irgendwas um die 0,5lbs, also ein ungefähres Wurfgewicht von 10g.




Schauen wir mal, wie sie sich am Wasser macht - ich bin gespannt....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Interessant.   
Willst du damit spinnangeln?


----------



## rutilus69

Gute Idee, das kann sie sicherlich auch ganz gut.
Ich dachte aber eigentlich eher an leichtes Grundangeln


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri all.
Letzten Freitag nachmittag verbrachte ich auch am Wasser, hier mein kleiner Bericht.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja gezielt auf Schleien gehen. Obwohl naja gezielt ist wahrscheinlich übertrieben, in den Nebenarm vom Altwasser gibt es halt viele Schleien, von daher hab ich mir gute Chancen ausgerechnet eine zu erwischen. Dummerweise hatte es zwei Tage lang geregnet, ergo war der Platz teilweise unter Wasser, der restliche freie Platz purer Matsch  dass wollte ich mir und meiner Ausrüstung nicht antun.
Also Plan B, ans normale Altwasser und schauen was ich erwische. 











Dass Wetter spielte zum Glück mit und der Platz war schnell aufgebaut. 
Da ich durch das viele Lesen im Ükel und diverse Videos auf Youtube vieeeellllleeee Ideen im Kopf hatte, war experimentieren angesagt. Ansonsten schwirren die Gedanken weiter im Kopf rum und lassen einen nicht in Ruhe, ich denke dass kennen viele 
Das Tackle auf der linken Rute: Cormoran Tele Carp in 3.30, Axa Carp Stalker Rute mit 0,35 mono und helicoter Rig. Köder war Teig am Haar, angemixt aus Paniermehl, Grieß Knoblauchöl und Caramel-Dip. Ich wollte mal die Kombi Süß/Knoblauch probieren, allerdings wollte diesmal kein größerer Fisch ran, allerdings war die Teigkugel einige Male abgeknabbert, also denke ich dass ich nur öfters probieren muss.
Das Tackle der rechten Rute: Browning Black Magic LF 3,60, WG 60, Rolle Daiwa Ninja A 2000, geflochtene 0,14er, Rig Schlaufenmontage am 1m FC und 16er Haken. Als köder waren dabei Mais, Wurm, Mais in Knoblauchöl eingelegt.
Ich wollte mal probieren, in wie weit ich eine bessere Bisserkennung mit durchgehend geflochtener Schnur habe auf die Angelentfernung (ca.38 m). Als Puffer hatte ich zwischen Schlaufenmontage und Vorfach 20 cm Feeder-Gum eingebunden. Gleich vorab, mehr Bisse hab ich dadurch auch nicht verwertet 

Also den Platz ausgelotet, mit Loop-Band eingeklippt und die ersten Körbe geworfen um den Futterplatz aufzubauen. Da hat sich gleich der erste Nachteil der durchgehend geflochtenen gezeigt, wenn ich zu hoch geworfen hatte und bisschen Wind war, gab es gleich einen großen Schnurbogen. Aber egal...

Dann nach 15 Min wollte ich mal wieder einholen zum kontrollieren (Köder war da ein einzelnes Maiskorn) bis dahin kein Zupfer. Also Rute aufgenommen, leicht angeschlagen und DANN FÄHRT EINE DAMPFWALZE LOS!!!! Ich sags euch, die Bremse hat angefangen zu singen und hat nicht mehr aufgehört, ich glaub bei der ersten Flucht hat der mir 60 m Schnur von der Rolle gezogen
Also ihn erst mal ziehen lassen und mit einer Hand die andere Montage eingekurbelt, irgendwo hatte ich den Verdacht dass ich den Platz noch brauchen werde....
Danach hab ich mal langsam angefangen der Dampfwalze den Schwung rauszunehmen aber seeehr vorsichtig und langsam, ich wusste ja noch nicht wie gut sich die Montage schlägt und ich hatte ja nur einen 16er Haken drann
10 Min lang hat der Fisch die gesamte Breite vom Wasser ausgenutzt, dann endlich hatte ich ihn in Sichtweite. 
Gott sei Dank hatte ich mir einen großen Kescher vor zwei Jahren gekauft, sonst hätte ich ein Problem gehabt. Ich braucht noch weitere 5 min bis ich den Spiegler im Netz hatte.




Neuer PB mit 69 cm und 18 Pfund die Dame und voller Laich. 
Ich sags euch hat mir das Handgelenk geschmerzt. Danach hab ich mich erstmal 5 min hingehockt und meinen Puls runtergebracht.

Danach gabs noch viele versemmelte Bisse, zwei Brassen mit Laichausschlag konnte ich noch landen, wobei einer ziemlich zerrupft aussah:




Der andere wollte nicht aufs Foto und ist mir von der Hand direkt ins Wasser zurück gesprungen.
Irgendwann war dann das Futter aus und ich hab zusammengepackt, glücklich beseelt und zufrieden.
Fazit: durchgehend geflochtene Schnur mit Feedergum als Puffer funktioniert super, ist aber sehr anstrengend im Drill, werde ich wieder auf Mono umsteigen. Das Ziel einer besseren Bisserkennung war bei mir nicht gegeben.
Bei Knoblauch-Aroma bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob es bei uns fängt, muss ich noch weiter probieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> Neuer PB mit 69 cm und 18 Pfund die Dame und voller Laich.



Ein schönes Wasserferkel.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Thomas.

ein Dickes Petri Racklinger , sehr schöner Fisch 

ich war heute früh auch kurz los in der Hoffnung vielleicht was zu fangen, als ich an meinem Flüsschen ankam folgte sofort die Ernüchterung, sehr starke Strömung Trüb und erheblicher Wasser anstieg, das wird heute nix.
bin dann mal mit den 4 Scheiben Toast hoch zum Wehr und wollte nur mal schauen ob sich was tut, 2stücke in die Querströmung geworfen und zack weg ist eines davon, ab zum Auto, Rute und Kescher geholt und keine 5min später hatte ich einen erwischt, zwar klein aber immer hin der erst dieses Jahr  jetzt musste ich nur aufpassen das er mir die Schnur nicht an den Betonwänden vorbei zieht, hat aber auf Grund der Karpfen Rute und 0,30 Schnur keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
hier kann man ahnen wie stark die Strömung ist.



und das ist der kleine Kerl, am zustand des Maules gehe ich mal von aus das es nicht sein erstes Rodeo war.





heute am frühen Abend wenns Wetter mit spielt fahr ich noch mal schauen.


----------



## Minimax




----------



## Professor Tinca

Wunderschöne Fische Minimax .

Womit hast du denn diese schwer zu fangenden Raritäten überlistet?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Fische Minimax .
> 
> Womit hast du denn diese schwer zu fangenden Raritäten überlistet?


Tulip und Harzenium am 4er Gamakatsu. Ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen


----------



## Racklinger

Bei den Fängen muss ich das Harzenium doch noch ausprobieren


----------



## Minimax

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bei den Fängen muss ich das Harzenium doch noch ausprobieren


Ich habe grade die letzten Reste den Fluten überantwortet, heute ist es nicht windig genug um ohne Gesundheitsrisiko damit zu angeln. Werde gleich umziehen.


----------



## Finke20

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So kupferne Rotfedern sind doch mit das Schönste was unsere Fischfauna zu bieten hat...



Und rhinefisher die sahen in Natur noch kräftigen von der Farbe aus, doch leider ist mit meinem Handy nicht mehr möglich .


----------



## Jason

Racklinger , Thomas. Finke20 und Minimax , euch natürlich ein herzliches Petri Heil aus dem Zwergenland. Ist immer eine Freude eure Berichte zu lesen. Von mir gibt es wieder am WE was zu lesen, bis dahin werde ich mich an euren Abendteuer ergötzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74

Petri allen zu denn tollen Fängen.
Racklinger 
Zum Knoblauch:
Ich hasse das Zeug und hab nie damit gefischt. 
Heuer bestellte meine Frau was von Decathlon. 
Da sind ein paar Goodies für mich mitgekommen. 
Unter anderem eine Packung Knoblauch Pellets.
Hab die bis jetzt nur 2 mal verwendet,bin aber jetzt schon begeistert. 
Das Zeug lockt wirklich gut.
Die Güstern und Giebel hab ich damit erwischt. 
Ab und zu muss man mal über seinen Schatten springen.


----------



## Jason

Knoblauch ist doch sehr erfolgreich, so sagt man es. Testen, testen, testen, Versuch macht kluch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri für Die tollen Fische an Finke20 Racklinger und Thomas. (Und ein extrapetri für sie gelungene;Brillenrettungsaktion!)
rutilus69 - so einfach kommst Du nicht davon: Bitte berichte doch ausführlich in Wort und Bild (es ist kaum was zu erkennnen) von Deiner neuen Selbstbaurute. Ich würde mich sehr über ein Feature zu dem schönen Stück freuen!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri für Die tollen Fische an Finke20 Racklinger und Thomas. (Und ein extrapetri für sie gelungene;Brillenrettungsaktion!)
> rutilus69 - so einfach kommst Du nicht davon: Bitte berichte doch ausführlich in Wort und Bild (es ist kaum was zu erkennnen) von Deiner neuen Selbstbaurute. Ich würde mich sehr über ein Feature zu dem schönen Stück freuen!


Das werde ich selbstverständlich machen. Bessere Bilder werden auch noch kommen. Grüner Blank mit braunen Wicklungen ist halt doch zu gut getarnt im Gras   (na gut, auch ein bisschen gut, dann sieht man mein Gestümper nicht so sehr )


----------



## dawurzelsepp

#Knoblauch#

Teuflisches Zeug vorallem wenn man mit mehreren am Feedern/Stippen ist und der Wind geht. Allein schon wenn du in der Windrichtung den Streuer verwendest, diese Fahne sich schön mit dem Wind verteilt und einem in die Nase kommt.....brrrrrr...schlimme Erinnerungen.......da nehmt mal besser Anis


----------



## Tikey0815

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> #Knoblauch#
> 
> Teuflisches Zeug vorallem wenn man mit mehreren am Feedern/Stippen ist und der Wind geht. Allein schon wenn du in der Windrichtung den Streuer verwendest, diese Fahne sich schön mit dem Wind verteilt und einem in die Nase kommt.....brrrrrr...schlimme Erinnerungen.......da nehmt mal besser Anis


Knobi ist doch was dolles  und Lecker


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> #Knoblauch#
> 
> Teuflisches Zeug vorallem wenn man mit mehreren am Feedern/Stippen ist und der Wind geht. Allein schon wenn du in der Windrichtung den Streuer verwendest, diese Fahne sich schön mit dem Wind verteilt und einem in die Nase kommt.....brrrrrr...schlimme Erinnerungen.......da nehmt mal besser Anis


Ich mag Knoblauch auch gerne, leider kann sich meine bessere Hälfte dafür nicht erwärmen, da muss ich nach jedem Genuss von Knofi ein Büschel Petersilie futtern, sonst gibts den restlichen Tag Kussverbot


----------



## Tikey0815

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich mag Knoblauch auch gerne, leider kann sich meine bessere Hälfte dafür nicht erwärmen, da muss ich nach jedem Genuss von Knofi ein Büschel Petersilie futtern, sonst gibts den restlichen Tag Kussverbot


Meine Missus Isst Knobi auch gerne. Wenn Sie oder ich Anfangen Knobi zu essen wird dem anderen immer bescheid gesagt, sprich er muss sich auch was reinpfeifen, das neutralisiert beim Küssen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Knoblauch mag ich auch sehr gern nur in der Nase hat der nichts verloren vorallem ned in Form von feinen Pulver das sich mit dem Wind verstreut.

Darum Anis meine Freunde.


----------



## Hecht100+

Knobipulver in einen Teig einarbeiten ist auch nicht unbedingt dem Ehefrieden förderlich, außer man benutzt Handschuhe dabei. Reine Erfahrungssache, hält wirkliche viele Personen von einem ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Knobipulver in einen Teig einarbeiten ist auch nicht unbedingt dem Ehefrieden förderlich,



Aber hilfreich bei denen die zuhause immer um Erlaubnis fragen müssen.
Mit dem Knobi Gestank werden sie vom Hausdrachen raus und zum angeln geschickt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn es danach gegangen wäre, hätte ich vermutlich einen Wochentrip machen dürfen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, früher, als man noch mit Blutmehl, Fischmehl und sonstigem sich selber sein Futter angemischt hat, ohne Fertigfutter, da möchte ich heute auch nicht mehr dran denken.


----------



## Minimax

Sooo,
man soll sich auch über die kleinen Dinge freuen. Heut gabs zwei kleine Päckchen einmal mit meinen Lieblingsöhrhaken und ein paar Dicke Schrotbleie für den Link Ledger. 
Nur schade das die Grippa Stops auf sich warten lassen, im ggs. zu den Öhris und den SSG Schroten sind die für meine Angelei essentiell und meine Bestände werden langsam knapp


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und es gilt ja noch den Verlauf des gestrigen Nachmittages nachzutragen.
Nachdem wie berichtet, der Top-Spinboy-Swim verwaist, bzw. zum Brassen und Stromgüsterparadies umgewandelt wurde, habe ich nach endlosen
Schleimi/Glubschiefischen gegen 15h entnervt abgebrochen und bin weiter zum B-Swim gezogen, der immer für einige Johnnies gut ist.
Ergebnis:




Also weitergezogen zum oberen Wehrswim. Inzwischen keimte ein fürchterlicher Verdacht auf:
Was wenn die Johnnies gerade Hochzeit machen, und im ganzen Flüsschen einfach nicht ans Telefon gehen?

Und dieser Verdacht schien sich am oberen Wehr auf grauenvolle Weise zu bestätigen- Denn dort stiess ich zwar auf Döbel, aber
es waren fast nur die Ölsardinenklasse, so zwischen 20-25.





Die bissen aber gerne und gut, so dass ich 5 oder 6 von den kleinen Burschen verhaften musste, bis irgendwann ein 35 an den
Haken ging, wenig später ein 37er: Das ist dort normalerweise dort untere Mittelklasse, der Standard liegt dort so bei 40 und knapp drüber.
Also sah es doch nach Hochzeit aus, die Erwachsenen machen irgendwo die große Kennenlernpartie, und nur die Kinderstube ist
zurückggeblieben.
DIe Theorie war ganz schlüssig, aber natürlich falsch.

Ich hab dann gegen 17:30 es nochmals am ersten Swim des Tages rumprobiert- und was soll ich sagen, in kurzer Zeit gabs vier Johnnies,
einen Kleini, 2 Standardfische und einen dicken fetten 49er, für das Gewässer schon ein besonderer FIsch und eine große Freude.





Und ganz zum Schluss hab ich nochmal den B-Swim ausprobiert, und auch dort hatten die Döbel gegen Abend wieder das Szepter
in der Hand, und zwei Schöne gabs noch, hier einer der Beiden Zwillingsbrüder:




Und natürlich war der letzte Fisch des Tages wieder ne dicke Tulipgüster...

Tja, was soll ich sagen: Der Tag fing mit der Güster/Brassenparade schlecht an, und auch die Minijohnniebeissorgie war kein Anlass zur
Freude. Aber der Spätnachmittag/frühe Abend brachte die Wende. Jetzt bin ich so schlau wie zuvor, aber andererseits habe ich glaube ich
selten soviele Fische in den virtuellen Setzkescher packen können wie gestern, und einen tollen Tagesfisch gabs auch. Und dazu gabs doch einige schöne Güstern und Brassen.

herzlich,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Skott

PETRI Minimax und danke für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Und ganz zum Schluss hab ich nochmal den B-Swim ausprobiert, und auch dort hatten die Döbel gegen Abend wieder das Szepter
> in der Hand, und zwei Schöne gabs noch, hier einer der Beiden Zwillingsbrüder:




Der ist aber auch wie aus dem Bilderbuch.

Toller Bericht Minimax .

Petri Heil!


----------



## bw1

Der 49er Döbel ist echt ein Traum, makellos!


----------



## Jason

bw1 schrieb:


> Der 49er Döbel ist echt ein Traum, makellos!


Volle Zustimmung. "Absolut makellos".
Minimax Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo deine Missus die tollen Vorlagen her hat.




Ich bin meinen Sohn dankbar, das er seine Dartscheibe bei seinem Auszug mitgenommen hat. Da hat das schöne Bild einen guten Platz bekommen.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank, Jungs, für die Komplimente an den 49er - ich hoffe es ergibt sich nochmal ne Gelegenheit, bei denen ich sie weitergeben kann  
Ja, der Bursche hat irgendwie eine besondere, wie soll ich sagen, _Döbeligkeit_- also das genaue Gegenteil von _Güsterigkeit_.

Jason oh, das freut mich aber, das der Linolschnitt Mrs. Minimax so einen schönen Platz in Deiner Schatzkammer erhalten hat, ich werds ihr ausrichten
- Momentmal, Dein Sohn hat aber auch die Dartpfeile mitgenommen, oder?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> - Momentmal, Dein Sohn hat aber auch die Dartpfeile mitgenommen, oder?


Ich beruhige dich, auch die hat er alle mitgenommen. Aber auch eines Tages muss ich für dieses wunderschöne Bild einen neuen Platz suchen, weil dort meine dritte Vitrine aufgestellt wird. An den Wänden im Wohnzimmer ist noch genug Platz und da werde
ich mich durchsetzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Auf Wurm zählt als Friedfisch!


----------



## hester

Zum aufmuntern, für mich einer der Größten Blueser


----------



## rhinefisher

Eben war ich für ein Paar Stunden am Rhein und habe wieder Grundeln über Grundeln gefangen.
Das Angeln war ätzend, aber das Wetter war Klasse.
Leider nix zum knipsen dabei gehabt.. .


----------



## Tobias85

In der letzten Zeit habe ich ja eher mit Abwesenheit geglänzt als mit spannenden Beiträgen, hoffentlich habe ich bald wieder mehr Zeit für den Ükel. Ein ganz herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage/Wochen, einige wirklich bildschöne Fische sind dabei. 

Einen Kurzbericht kann ich auch endlich wieder vorweisen. Letzte Woche habe ich auf dem Heimweg einen Stopp an der Leine gemacht und einen mir neuen Abschnitt begutachtet, ohne Angel erstmal. 2 Stunden später hatte ich dann überraschend interessante Stellen gefunden. Eigentlich glänzt die Leine ja eher mit Steilufern, an denen man nur alle paar hundert Meter runter bis an die Wasserkante gelangt und dann eigentlich auch ohne Angelrute oder Kescher fast schon ins Wasser rutscht. An einem Platz befindet sich aber unterhalb des Ufers tatsächlich ein 2m breiter und sicher 5m langer flacher Bereich knapp über der Wasseroberfläche, also perfekt geeignet, um sich dort auszubreiten und gemütlich direkt am Wasser zu sitzen.   
Gestern hab ich dort den Nachmittag verbracht, den wohl einzigen ohne Regen oder Wind für die nächste Zeit. Direkt vor mir befand sich eine Strömungskante, an deren Ende der Grund etwas ansteigt. Dort habe ich angefüttert mit ordentlich Hanf und Maden im Futter und hab dann mit der Bolo geangelt. Optimal war das nicht, die Verwirbelungen der Strömungskante haben die Pose mal hin- mal hergeschoben, mal etwas aus dem Wasser gehoben und mal runter gezogen, aber alles in allem wars eine spannende Angelei. Mit zwei oder drei Lauben und zwei kleinen Döbeln der Sub-Ölsardinenklasse hat sich zwar nicht allzu viel getan, aber damit war ich immerhin 4-5 mal erfolgreicher als an meinem bisher besten Tag an der Leine - und das ganz ohne Grundel! Außerdem ist die Bolo nun auch endlich entschneidert. Für ein fast fremdes Gewässer und eine neue Stelle kann man also nicht klagen. 

Auf dem Rückweg hab ich dann noch einen weiteren Abschnitt erkundet - eine schöne, gut zu erreichende lange Strömungskante könnte sich für die Barbenangelei als nützlich erweisen, außerdem hab ich ein riesiges (und ich meine wirklich riesiges!) Kehrwasser gefunden. Ach ja, so langsam werd ich warm mit diesem schönen kleinen Fluss.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich schaffe es dieses WE mal wieder nicht an den Swim, aber ich hab einen kleinen Talismann erhalten   





Petri an alle die es ans Wasser schaffen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Bolo nun auch endlich entschneidert. Für ein fast fremdes Gewässer und eine neue Stelle kann man also nicht klagen.



Genau Tobi.

Petri Heil zur lang erwarteten Bolo-Einweihung.


----------



## Jason

Petri Tobias85 . Schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Deine Erkundungen  von den unbekannten Stellen hören sich spannend an. Nun muss du es nur noch in der Praxis umwandeln. Da geht bestimmt was. 
rhinefisher , ich denke mal, wir können dich ab nun den Grundelkönig nennen. Petri Heil.
Minimax , schöner Barsch und Petri zu deinem Aal. Dein erster nächtlicher Ansitz? 
Und bei mir ist es erst am Sonntag wieder so weit. Ihr könnt es euch schon denken, wo es mich wieder hinzieht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Minimax , schöner Barsch und Petri zu deinem Aal. Dein erster nächtlicher Ansitz?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, in diesem Jahr schon. Grad war ich wiedet, aber heut gabd nur nen untermassigen Ool. Da fällt mir grad ein, vielleicht sollte ich dort mal das Harzenium zum Einsatz bringen.

Tobias85 Yo, Tobsen, schon das Du mal wieder vorbeischaust, Petri zu den Bolo-EInweihungsfischen, und wie immer mag ich Deine topographischen Beschreibungen sehr. Ich will ja nicht unken, aber mit Kehrwassern (-wässern?) habe ich zumindest was Johnnies betrifft nicht so sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. ABer der Barbenstretch klingt sehr vielversprechend.

EIn Petri auch an rhinefisher, ich hoffe, Du kannst wenigstens kulinarischen Gewinn aus dem Grundelgewimmel ziehen, so ein Pfännchen mit Aioli und einem kühlen Weissen verkürzt Dir und Mrs. rhinefisher (beste Grüße unbekannterweise) die Wartezeit bis ihr an die schönen Gestade des Mittelmeers gelangt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> EIn Petri auch an @rhinefisher, ich hoffe, Du kannst wenigstens kulinarischen Gewinn aus dem Grundelgewimmel ziehen,


Um Himmels Willen - ich will mich doch nicht vergiften...
Fische aus dem ach so sauberen Rhein schmecken nach Modder und sind stark belastet.
Wären die Fische lecker und gesund, würden wir sehr viel eifriger fischen...
Bei uns wird das Wetter ziehmlich gruselig - von daher werde ich einfach nur abhängen und mit irgendwelchem Angelgerät spielen.
Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wer sich bei dem Schmuddelwetter an den Swim bewegt hat meinen Reschpekkt   

Übrigens finde ich, dass während der Pandemie viel Online bestellen ein problem darstellen kann, ich heute mit der Benachrichtigung zum falschen Paketladen - und es war trotzdem ein Paket für mich da


----------



## rustaweli

Habe mir heute auch wieder etwas Zeit für mich und die OCC genommen. Vordergründig ging es um Rotaugen und Ükel. 
Mit den Lauben sollte es wieder nicht klappen, dafür gab es etliche Rotaugen um die 20-25. 
Dieses Bürschlein war der 1. und freute mich auch am meisten. Plötz abgehakt. 





Ich war heute eher taktisch unterwegs. Es ging mir um die Punkte für Plötz und Ukelei. Dazu nahm ich noch Würmer und Brot mit, um bei Erfolg vorsichtig Dicköpfe und wathever swims along abzutasten. Hatte heute wieder meine Wathose bei und nutzte jede Treppe, Stufe und Möglichkeit um eins mit meinem Gesellen zu werden. Zwei top Plötz Spots konnte ich beim Trotten ausfindig machen. Glaube ich hätte mich müde fangen können, auf Maden. Nach reichlich schönen Grundeln, auch stattliche, und Plötz, unterließ ich mein Ükel Unterfangen und baute um auf Flocke. Direkt gebunden, schwerere Pose, größerer Haken. Mehrere Spots angefüttert und Start. Dabei blieb es auch. Frisches Toast gekauft und trotzdem Katastrophe. Es hielt einfach nicht. Also enttäuscht halt auf die Wurmtaktik umgeschaltet, welche aber leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war. Auf dem Rückweg noch kurz an meinen Plötzstellen angehalten, experimentiert und insgeheim auf nen Ükel gehofft. Nach kurzer Zeit und Umbau bissen auch die größeren Rotaugen wieder, trottend. Aber etwas war bemerkenswert. Sie bissen ausschließlich nur auf eine Montage. Sehr klein ausfallenden 18er Haken, langschenklig, am 10er Vorfach. 1,2,3 Maden, Caster, egal. Aber Wehe Haken oder Vorfach veränderten sich - keine Chance. 
Hielt mich heute taktisch an die Specimen Group. Nah am Ufer mit treibender Pose, Maden in Überhänge schleudern, Pose dorthin treiben lassen, ab und an sich festfangend in Überhängen lassend. Klappte perfekt. Weiß schon warum ich so viel von den Jungs halte. Auch wenn es mit den Lauben nicht sein sollte, so hatte ich dennoch ein sehr erfüllendes Angeln mit ABU, Pin, Pose. Hat wirklich Freude gemacht. 
Die Lauben werde ich vorerst lassen und mit Pepe dann gezielt auf Größere gehen. Einfach nur noch entspannt mit Wurm oder so sitzen, zu jeder Taszeit. 
Pin rockt!
Wünsche Euch was!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli
Ein dickes Petri.
Das mit den Lauben ist aktuell so eine Sache, hab gestern Köfis für die Stachelritter gestippt da ich Lauben gerne hernehme. 4 Stück konnte ich erwischen nach langen suchen. Angelkollegen sind ebenfalls weniger erfolgreich, die meinen das sie aktuell am Laichen sind. Die Milchner hatten bei mir zumindest schon einen Ausschlag.

Was treibt eig der Pepe56 ? Wir wollen Fisch sehen


----------



## rustaweli

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> rustaweli
> Ein dickes Petri.
> Das mit den Lauben ist aktuell so eine Sache, hab gestern Köfis für die Stachelritter gestippt da ich Lauben gerne hernehme. 4 Stück konnte ich erwischen nach langen suchen. Angelkollegen sind ebenfalls weniger erfolgreich, die meinen das sie aktuell am Laichen sind. Die Milchner hatten bei mir zumindest schon einen Ausschlag.
> 
> Was treibt eig der Pepe56 ? Wir wollen Fisch sehen


Danke Dir! 
Das mit den Lauben und dem Laichen macht Sinn, kann stimmen. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit konnte ich mich beim Pickern kaum retten, nun werden sie plötzlich dringend vermißt. 
Pepe zog es heute vor mit Schwester und Freunden draussen sein Unwesen zu treiben. Gerade ist hier die Hütte noch voll mit Freunden unserer Kids. Natürlich alles ganz ruhig   
Ist ja nicht so das ich länger am Wasser geblieben wäre wenn ich das gewußt hätte. 
Wir gehen übermorgen wieder gemeinsam raus. Döbel mit Flocke und Tulip, oder Karpfen/Brasse mit Wurm, mal schauen. Schleien wären auch top, aber die sind gerade bei uns geschont und ein absichtliches in Kauf nehmen vom Verangeln möchten wir nicht riskieren. Wir werden berichten.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Allen die rauskommen ein herzliches Petri.

Bei uns seid Tagen nur Starkwind und Regen. Maden Würmer, Teig, Toastbrot und Boilies und Mais liegen bereit und dann dieses Schei...wetter. Dienstag werde ich am Fuß operiert, also für die nächsten 2-3 Wochen nichts mit angeln  .


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Allen die rauskommen ein herzliches Petri.
> 
> Bei uns seid Tagen nur Starkwind und Regen. Maden Würmer, Teig, Toastbrot und Boilies und Mais liegen bereit und dann dieses Schei...wetter. Dienstag werde ich am Fuß operiert, also für die nächsten 2-3 Wochen nichts mit angeln  .


Oje lieber Gert, ich wünsche dir alles Gute für deine OP. Versuch über Pfingsten nochmal zum Angeln zu kommen. Auch wenn das Wetter so mies ist. 
Bei uns ist das bekloppte Maiwetter auch schwer zu ertragen. 14 Grad, Sturm und immer wieder Regen, aber der hält sich in Grenzen.
Wenn es morgen auch wieder so stürmisch ist, und das soll es auch werden, lege ich meine Ruten auf Grund. Da habe ich meine Ruhe. 
rustaweli Petri Heil und danke für den umfassenden Bericht. Grüß mir den Pepe56 .

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> rustaweli Petri Heil und danke für den umfassenden Bericht. Grüß mir den Pepe56 .
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke,hat sich gefreut und Gruß zurück!

Hab Fachfragen an Euch Spezi. 
Döbel 
Habt Ihr Eindrücke bei der Futtertaktik und dem Beißverhalten sammeln können? Macht es gerade beim Döbel Sinn zweierlei zu füttern. Tulip und Brot beispielsweise? Nehmen die dann beides oder besteht die Gefahr daß sie sich auf einen Köder einschiessen und den anderen liegen lassen? Dickköpfe sind ja schon etwas anders gestrickt. 

Wathosen 
Lagerung und Pflege 
Wie lagert man eigentlich Wathosen am besten? Meine liegt immer draussen. Zwar regengeschützt, aber trotzdem Wind und Wetter ausgesetzt. Dazu immer eingeknickt auf den Stiefelsätzen. Macht das auf Dauer was? 
Wie reinigt und pflegt Ihr solche Hosen? Von aussen abwaschen, spülen, ok, aber innen? Nutzt Ihr auch irgendwelche Pflegesprays?


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Lagerung und Pflege
> Wie lagert man eigentlich Wathosen am besten? Meine liegt immer draussen. Zwar regengeschützt, aber trotzdem Wind und Wetter ausgesetzt. Dazu immer eingeknickt auf den Stiefelsätzen. Macht das auf Dauer was?
> Wie reinigt und pflegt Ihr solche Hosen? Von aussen abwaschen, spülen, ok, aber innen? Nutzt Ihr auch irgendwelche Pflegesprays?


Lagerung ist eigentlich bei allen Wathosen gleich:
Möglichst so aufhängen, dass der angeschweißte Stiefel nicht durch abknicken verschlossen wird. Sie sollte innen immer gut belüftet sein. Dafür kann man auch oben den Bauchausschnitt z. B. mit einem Stück Schaumrohrisolierung schön aufspreizen.
Zur Not kann man sie auch mit den Stiefeln nach oben aufhängen, auch dann funktioniert das Auslüften.

Pflege kommt auf das Material an, Kautschuk, Neopren oder atmungsaktive Hose mit Füßlingen oder Gummistiefeln?

Wichtig ist die Sauberkeit, also Abspülen von außen nach dem Einsatz, ganz wichtig ist dies nach dem Einsatz im Salzwasser, da nehme ich die Hose und halte sie in die Dusche, um sie dort warm abzubrausen.
Zur Pflege gehört auch der sorgfältige Umgang mit den Neoprenfüßlingen beim An- u. Ausziehen. Man sollte hier eine geeignte Unterlage (Stück LKW-Plane, Teichfolie oder Gummimatte) als Fußmatte verwenden, um so die Aufnahme von kleinen Steinchen usw. zu verhindern.


----------



## rustaweli

Besten Dank Skott , sehr hilfreich!
Dann mache ich also doch viel verkehrt, dachte es mir schon. Kein echtes Auslüften, abknicken an den Stiefeln. Wie kann ich mir das mit der Isolierung vorstellen? Einfach rein wie nen Bügel und dann aufhängen(nächste Problem-wo)? 
Leiern die Gummiträger eigentlich nicht aus beim ständigem Aufhängen? Wiegt ja auch bißl was mit den Stiefeln.


----------



## rustaweli

Sollte doch so gehen, oder? 
Noch eine 2cm dicke Platte darunter und ich muß mir keine Sorgen zwecks Ausleiern machen. 
Top, danke! 




Material ist solch Gummi/PVC Zeug, glaube. 
Welches Spray oder Mittel würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Sieht so sehr gut aus, auf was du noch achten solltest das sie keine direkte Sonnenbestrahlung hat. Und ja, wenn die Trägergummis unter Spannung stehen, mit etwas unterlegen.  Und wenn das Teil an der Wand ein Vogelhäuschen ist, evtl. entfernen, nicht das du irgendwann mal einen kleinen toten Piepmatz im Stiefel hast.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sieht so sehr gut aus, auf was du noch achten solltest das sie keine direkte Sonnenbestrahlung hat. Und ja, wenn die Trägergummis unter Spannung stehen, mit etwas unterlegen.  Und wenn das Teil an der Wand ein Vogelhäuschen ist, evtl. entfernen, nicht das du irgendwann mal einen kleinen toten Piepmatz im Stiefel hast.


Wenn ich das entferne breche ich auf ewig meinem Töchterlein das Herz. Selbst gebaut beim Kindergeburtstag. Aber zwecks Vöglein mache ich mir da keine Sorgen. Die nutzen massenhaft nen Baum vor unserem anderen Balkon. Da sieht es im Sommer ständig wie auf einem Vogel WC aus. Aber einTauben, - u Amselpärchen nistet dort Jahr für Jahr und macht den Ärger wett. Zum Platz der Wathose "verirrt" sich nur immer eine diebische Elster und wird ihrem Namen mehr als gerecht, diese Schlawinerin. Dann wohnten hier noch diese Racker, aber kürzlich ausgezogen. Keine Ahnung ob Marder oder Hornissen dies anrichteten. Wir haben sie hier in Ruhe wohnen lassen. 




Also keine Gefahr für die Hose!


----------



## Slappy

Gruß vom Hausweiher. 





Es ist zu 90% bedeckt und sehr böhig. 
Heute angel ich mal mit Mais. Der hat mir bis her zwar noch nie Fisch gebracht, aber egal. Will mal was neues ausprobieren, auch wenn es das klassische schlecht hin ist. 

Lange mache ich aber nicht. Ist echt ungemütlich heute


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Besten Dank Skott , sehr hilfreich!
> Dann mache ich also doch viel verkehrt, dachte es mir schon. Kein echtes Auslüften, abknicken an den Stiefeln. Wie kann ich mir das mit der Isolierung vorstellen? Einfach rein wie nen Bügel und dann aufhängen(nächste Problem-wo)?
> Leiern die Gummiträger eigentlich nicht aus beim ständigem Aufhängen? Wiegt ja auch bißl was mit den Stiefeln.


Diese Warmwasserrohrisolierung ist ein Pfennigartikel aus dem Baumarkt und gibt es glaube ich in 2m Längen bei einem Durchmesser von ca. 5-6cm.
Entweder schneidest du Dir ein Stück auf Länge von ca. 50cm und klemmst es oben in die gespreizte Bauchöffnung zwischen gedachtem Bauchnabel und Rückenmitte, so das die Öffnung auf bleibt und nicht zusammen klappt.
Alternativ kannst du dir auch einen Ring mit dem entsprechenden Umfang aus dem Isolierschlauch basteln und diesen in die Öffnung legen, tiefer als in den Schritt
kann er nicht rutschen und das reicht auch zum offen halten der Bauchöffnung.
Meine Hosenträger sind aus starrem Gurtband, da kann nichts ausleiern. Wenn deine flexibel sind, würde ich am Boden soviel unter die Stiefel legen, dass diese
auf der Unterlage (Holzbrett oder Styroporplatte) stehen und ihr Eigengewicht nicht die Träger strapaziert, denn die Stiefel sind der schwerste Teil der Watbüx, der Rest wiegt kaum noch was.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Sollte doch so gehen, oder?
> Noch eine 2cm dicke Platte darunter und ich muß mir keine Sorgen zwecks Ausleiern machen.
> Top, danke!
> Anhang anzeigen 375036
> 
> Material ist solch Gummi/PVC Zeug, glaube.
> Welches Spray oder Mittel würdest Du empfehlen?


Meine Büx ist über 20 Jahre, davon 20 Jahre für Gartenteichpflege und 3 Jahre zum Wat-/Fliegenfischen benutzt.
Außer Wasser hat sie kein Pflegemittel gesehen, braucht sie auch nicht.
Wenn so eine Kautschuk-/Gummibüx ca. 5-8 Jahre hält, dann ist es doch gut, die kosten doch nicht so viel und gibt es auch immer wieder mal im Angebot.
Ich glaube der Gegenwert an abgerissenen Montagen im gleichen Zeitraum ist ungleich höher...
Zuletzt noch ein Tip:
Du scheinst stolzer Eigenheimbesitzer zu sein, wenn ja, hast du bestimmt auch eine Garage.
Dann würde ich mir so eine Vorrichtung dort in einer abgelegenen Ecke basteln und gleich auf der richtigen Höhe montieren, dann entfällt das Unterlegen der Stiefel.
Außerdem hat es die charmante Nebenwirkung, dass deine Angelplünnen dem Gesichtsfeld der Missus entzogen sind, sie weiterhin eure Pullis und Jacken dort zum Lüften aufhängen kann und es keinen Grund zum Moppern gibt...
Und wenn du mit dem Auto zum Angeln fährst, dann vergisst du die Büx auch nicht so schnell, weil du sie ja vor Abfahrt oder beim Auto packen noch siehst,
was auf dem Balkon oder der Terasse nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute angel ich mal mit Mais


Das hab ich heute auch vor, wenn ich ihn nicht wieder vergesse. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74

Jason schrieb:


> Das hab ich heute auch vor, wenn ich ihn nicht wieder vergesse.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gut das das nicht nur mir passiert. 

Schöner Weiher Slappy  ,da muss doch was drin sein. 

So ne Rohrisolierung hab ich immer Zuhause. 
Die kann anderweitig auch sehr nützlich sein.
Grad um das verkratzen des Blank bei Transport zu verhindern. 
Und für die Enden von Banksticks wenn ich sie mal im Rucksack transportiere.


----------



## Slappy

So, fertig für heute. 

Der Mais brachte 3 vorsichtige Bisse, aber nichts was ich verwerten konnte. 
Auf die Pose packte ich dann doch noch nen Tauwurm, doch auch da passierte ewig nichts. Also mal nen dicken Ball Futter bei die Pose geworfen. Es dauerte nicht lange und die Pose war tatsächlich weg, aber die Schnur blieb locker. Da ich den Wurm sehr lange frei baumeln ließ, wartete ich darauf das die Schnur sich spannte. Anhieb und er hängt 





Kurz nach der Schönheit kam ein Vadder mit erwachsemem Sohn. Sie blieben nen Moment an der Ecke stehen und schauten als in meine Richtung, grüßten aber nicht. Soetwas mag ich überhaupt nicht.... 
Also packte ich kurze Zeit später zusammen und ging glücklich nach Hause. 





Jason schrieb:


> Das hab ich heute auch vor, wenn ich ihn nicht wieder vergesse.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Pack ihn direkt ein


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Schöner Weiher @Slappy ,da muss doch was drin


Ja, da ist durchaus was drin, nur nicht viel


----------



## Jason

Zum Anfang liegen beide erst einmal auf Grund. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der Wind ist ziemlich kräftig. Falls es zu langweilig wird, baue ich eine auf Pose um. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, da ist durchaus was drin, nur nicht viel


Sprach derjenige, der hier bei Mistwetter jede Woche seine Schleienfänge präsentiert 

Hier wirds jetzt langsam trocken. Mal sehen, ob ich es heute gegen Abend noch zum Bach schaffe, wäre langsam mal wieder angebracht.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sprach derjenige, der hier bei Mistwetter jede Woche seine Schleienfänge präsentiert
> 
> Hier wirds jetzt langsam trocken. Mal sehen, ob ich es heute gegen Abend noch zum Bach schaffe, wäre langsam mal wieder angebracht.


Lass dich von nichts aufhalten. Ich genieße auch gerade die Ruhe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Gleich gehts zum Rhein, ein wenig den Hund bewegen und etwas Sturmposenangeln... .
Zum Glück erwartet wirklich niemand von mir irgendwelche Fänge, sodaß ich mich voll und ganz auf die Schönheit meiner Bewegungsabläufe konzentrieren kann..


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Lass dich von nichts aufhalten.


Ich werfe mal ganz frech akute Trägheit in den Ring...


----------



## Jason

Eine Rute habe ich auf Pose umgestellt. Und die hat heute Premiere.






Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Skott und ja, Garage ist auch vorhanden.
Petri Slappy zum schönen Doktorfisch und sehr schöne Pose Jason sowie viel Erfolg!

Durchlaufblei vs Seitenarm
Bereite gerade alles für morgen vor. Es geht auf Döbelpirsch.
Dabei stellte sich mir die Frage nach dem Sinn eines Ledgerlink heutzutage. Ich meine, mittlerweile gibt es ja auch sehr feine Bulletts, Tungsten noch kleiner. Hier ein Vergleich, 5er Bullet, 5er Dropshot, SSG. 




Ich mein, ein leises, feinen Angeln wäre ja auch mit Durchlaufmontage möglich, oder? 
Worin seht Ihr die Vorteile beim Ledgerlink? 
Ich montiere jetzt einfach als Durchlauf.


----------



## Jason

Um nicht als Schneider den Platz zu verlassen, habe ich auf einen 10er Haken umgestellt. 




Die Großen wollen nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

So - bin auch wieder Zuhause.
Und ich hätte sogar fast nen Fisch gefangen, wenn er sich nicht einen Meter vor meinen Füßen verabschiedet hätte.
War ein garnicht so schlechter Karpfen und ein echter Zufall - die Karpfen aus dem Rhein kann ich an zwei Händen abzählen.. .
Ansonsten standen zwischen den Bäumen einige Nasen, die hab ich aber in Ruhe gelassen, weil es doch recht aufwändig gewesen wäre die zu beangeln.
Der angespülte Baumstamm hat locker 150cm Durchmesser - unglaublich was bei Hochwasser so alles im Bach treibt.


----------



## rustaweli

Immerhin, Petri Jason ! 
10er Haken hört sich groß an, hat ja aber bei all den verschiedenen Anbietern nix zu heissen. 
Welche Modell hattest Du denn und mit was bestückt?


----------



## rustaweli

Schade rhinefisher , hätte Dir von Herzen diesen Fang gegönnt, bei all dem Starrsinn und trotz Schneiderei nicht enden wollende Motivation und Freude! 
Gevatter Rhein und die Damenwelt der Loreley prüfen Deine Treue aber wirklich mit Nibelungenmaß. Irgendwann bekommst Du Deinen Lohn, ich weiß es!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Durchlaufblei vs Seitenarm
> Ich mein, ein leises, feinen Angeln wäre ja auch mit Durchlaufmontage möglich, oder?
> Worin seht Ihr die Vorteile beim Ledgerlink?
> Ich montiere jetzt einfach als Durchlauf.


Ich döbele seit einiger Zeit fast nur noch mit dem Seitenarm, der an einem kleinen Wirbel befestigt ist, welcher frei auf der Schnur läuft und von einem Grippastop vorm durchgebundenen Haken gestoppt wird. Damit kann ich die 'Vorfachlänge' jederzeit frei verstellen.
Ähnlich der Der Seitenarm selbst: er ist bei mir etwa 15-17cm lang. Darauf sitzt je nach Bedarf ein Dropshotblei oder einige SSG-Schrote. Erstens kann ich jederzeit das Gewicht wechseln/justieren, zweitens kann ich das Gewicht auf dem Seitenarm frei verschieben, so das alle Einstellungen vom langen Seitenarm 15cm bis hin zu "auf der Hauptschnur" 0cm mit wechselnden Gewichten jederzeit möglich sind- damit ist die einfache Durchlaufmontage also bereits mit inbegriffen und eine Frage der Justierung der Komponenten.




Ich sehe den Vorteil einer solchen leichten Grundmontage vor allem in der Flexibilität- durch Verstellen des Stoppers auf der Hauptschnur und/oder Verschieben des Bleies auf dem Seitenarm stehen mir jederzeit alle Möglichkeiten offen. Die Montage ist einfach aufgebaut, unauffällig und entbehrt nicht einer gewissen schlichten Eleganz.

Ich glaube auch bemerkt zu haben, das der Seitenarm zu weniger Hängern bzw. Abrissen führt.

Aus anglerischer Sicht bilde ich mir ein, das ein kurzer Seitenarm, ca 10-12 cm mir bei vorsichtigen/schnellen Bissen die einzwei Sekunden Reaktionszeit gibt, die nötig sind um sie zu parieren.
Oder es ermöglicht, das Vorfach etwas kürzer zu Fischen, um ebenfalls direkter reagieren zu können.
Ein zu langer Seitenarm wirkt sich aber negativ auf die Bisserkennung aus.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Immerhin, Petri Jason !
> 10er Haken hört sich groß an, hat ja aber bei all den verschiedenen Anbietern nix zu heissen.
> Welche Modell hattest Du denn und mit was bestückt?


Das waren die Haken von Cormoran CGS. Den 10er bestückte ich mit Mais und Made, oder Wurm. Ich saß heute an dem großen Teich, wo ich letztes Jahr meine Karpfen gefangen habe, mit der Hoffnung meiner OCC Liste aufzustocken. Das nächste mal werde ich andere Köder nutzen. Nachdem ich mich entschneidert hatte, wechselte ich wieder auf einen 6er um. Mit Maiskette und was ich nicht alles probiert habe. Im nachhinein hab ich mich geärgert, warum ich nicht an den kleineren Teich gegangen bin. Da weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob da Karpfen drin sind, aber die Schleien müssen dort sein. Beim letzten mal hab ich einige Blasenteppiche gesehen.
Egal, es wird schon noch klappen. Ich hatte einen schönen Tag, bei schönem Wetter und zwei Rotfedern waren mein.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher 
Das tut mir echt leid, dass es mit dem Karpfen nicht geklappt hat. Damit warst du aber erfolgreicher als ich. Ich hatte nicht das Vergnügen, einen an der Leine zu haben. 
rustaweli Wünsche dir viel Erfolg für deinen Döbelansitz. 
Vielleicht verschlägt es mich morgen Abend nochmal ans Flüsschen, hab aber nur noch drei Tauwürmer. Wenn ich die halbiere, sollte es reichen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sprach derjenige, der hier bei Mistwetter jede Woche seine Schleienfänge präsentiert


Und da ich es vorhin vergaß: Petri zur grünen Schönheit. 

rhinefisher: Auch dir ein Petri zum Fast-Karpfen, immerhin durftest du mal drillen - ein Fortschritt! Und auch Jason ein Petri zum Fichlein. 

Den inneren Schweinehund konnte ich noch überlisten und war um den Sonnenuntergang rum kurz am Bach. Döbel und Barsch gabs, aber beides von nicht nennenswerter Größe und beides nicht auf Ükel-Methoden, sondern für die OCC. Zwischendurch rief immer wieder ein Fasan(enweibchen) - hatte ich noch nie beim Angeln und bin dementsprechend erfreut.


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen die Herren! 
Danke Minimax für die ausführliche, bebilderte Erklärung! Wo ich nun wieder alle Vorzüge im Komplettaufgebot lese, bin ich schon wieder fast geneigt umzubauen. Geomas bemerkte auch schon das Thema Hänger auf sein Phlegma Rig bezogen. 
In Zukunft dann wieder mit Link, klassisch. 

Pepe56 und meine Wenigkeit begeben uns dann gleich auf Döbelpirsch. Vielleicht gibt es ja etwas zu berichten. 
Euch allen ein schönen Feiertag!


----------



## rustaweli

Pepe und ich sind zurück und haben auf feinste Art und Weise geschneidert. Kein Biss, kein Zupfen, Nada!
An dem Abschnitt war ich zwar schon, aber trotzdem ist er neu für uns und wir kennen noch keinen einzigen Spot. Also verfolgten wir die Taktik des mobilen Suchens. Wenig Gepäck und immer auf dem Sprung. Nach Lehrbuch.
Brot und Tulip rein, warten, Ruten hinterher. Ca 45 Minuten den Spot beangeln, Aktivitäten suchen, weiter. So zogen wir heute das Flüsschen entlang und kamen gerade eben erst wieder nach Hause. Spaß gemacht hat es alle Male und ich konnte Pepe etwas von der Döbel Pirsch samt Futtertaktik und Spotwahl vermitteln. Irgendwann klappt es schon. Da wir keine Fischbilder liefern können belästigen wir Euch einfach mit Bildern unseres Flüsschens und Spots.












Ich weiß definitiv das es dort Döbel, Barben, Karpfen, Aale, Welse und Co gibt. Wir werden die Fischlein schon mit der Zeit ausfindig machen.








Habt nen schönen Tag und allen Ükels am Wasser wünschen wir "Petri"!


----------



## geomas

Petri allen Fängern und ein „laßt den Kopf nicht hängen” allen Nichtfängern (man kann einen Tag auch komplett sinnlos vor der Glotze verbringen).

Ich werde innerstundeoderso erstmals in diesem Jahr zu den Döbeln starten. Mit dabei ist das OCC-Gerät (Traverse-X Matchpicker und alte Daiwa-HB-Rolle) sowie eine meinerseits noch ungefischte DRX-13einhalbfuß-River-Feeder von Drennan. Muß mal die großen Haken suchen gehen, kleiner als 6 wäre mir unpassend. Als Köder soll es Sandwichtoast richten.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute ein nettes Petri an all die Fänge der letzten Zeit. Leider haben mich sowohl das Wetter wie auch berufliche Themen in der letzten Zeit vom Angeln fern gehalten. Gestern konnte ich endlich einmal wieder los und habe mich trotz starken Wind an die Ruhr gesetzt.

Leider waren alle präferierten Plätze mit Windschutz belegt und ich musste auf offener Strecke aufbauen. Meinen Schirm hat es dann auch prompt direkt,mit einem Bruch der Bodenstange zerlegt, bevor ich die ,extra neu zugelegten, Strormpoles festmachen konnte. Gefischt habe ich mit Mini Körbchen und Mais an der Sphere Bomb und Methodfeeder mit Sonubait Pellets an der OCC Sphere Feeder. Gegen Nachmittag kam dann auch mal die Sonne raus und ich habe meine Entscheidung nicht bereut zumal  durch die Witterung sehr wenig Spaziergänger und für die Strecke fast schon Ruhe hatte.
Gegen 16:30 Uhr bekam ich einen Bilderbuchbiss auf der Method Sphere. Die Aufnahme der Rute wurde direkt mit einem deutlichen Halbkreis und knatternder Bremse quittiert. Eine mir bis dahin unbekannte und ungestüme Kraft zog ungebremst stromab und in Richtung diesseitiges Ufer. Ich bin sofort die kleine Böschung runter direkt ans Wasser. Im Verhältnis zu den 50er Schuppis und den großen Döbel die ich schon alle auf der Sphere gefangen habe konnte ich das jetzt gehakte so gar nicht einordnen. Eine immense Kraft aber trotzdem deutliche Schläge also nicht die rohe Konstante Kraft von Welsen oder großen Karpfen. Verwundert hat mich auch der deutliche Drang zum Ufer. Leider bleibt das Geheimnis ungelüftet. Nachdem der Fisch sauber das eingeklippte Gummi durchschnitten hatte und mir reichlich Schnur ab genommen hatte erschlaffte diese. Schon beim reinkurbeln war klar, dass die komplette Montage weg war. Die Schnur war wie sauber abgeschnitten, keine Kräuselung wie beim aufgelösten Knoten.
was soll ich sagen? Ich war mega frustriert und enttäuscht. Das wäre vermutlich mein Fish of the year geworden. Noch fertiger macht mich natürlich das Kopfkino welche Spezies es wohl war? 
Die lang ersehnte Barbe würde ja zum mir völlig unbekannten Drillverhalten passen. Hecht oder Wels die den kompletten Methodfeeder eingeatmet haben zum sauberen Schnitt. 
Was weiß ich- dass nicht mal "gesehen haben" ist das Schlimmste.
Nachdem ich mich wieder beruhigt und neu montiert hatte gab es auf Pellets noch zwei Rotaugen und einen kleinen OCC Döbel und eine OCC Grundel.
Auf jeden Fall war es ein denkwürdiger Angeltag den ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde.


----------



## rustaweli

Schade skyduck , aber trotzdem Petri zu Deinen gelandeten Fängen!
Das ist sowas von wahr mit der Glotze geomas ! Vor allem was die Kids angeht. PC, TV, PS4, Handy... Der Virus hat bei den Kids noch alles schlimmer gemacht wie schon vorher. Viel Erfolg mit den Dickköpfen und hoffentlich ist Dein Brot besser als es bei mir war!


----------



## geomas

Döbel hamwa. 
Mein bislang kräftigster Fisch an der Matchpicker.
Auch wenn er nur 42cm hatte.


----------



## Tobias85

Keine falsche Bescheidenheit, geomas. Vor (ich glaube sogar auf den Monat genau) 20 Jahren hab ich meinen bisher größten Döbel gefangen und der war nur 3cm größer. Auch wenn der Professor, Minimax und Co. uns hier regelmäßig mit ihren 50+-Fischen verwöhnen, sind solche Fische noch lange nicht überall Standard. In diesem Sinne: Petri zum tollen Dickkopf


----------



## Slappy

Heute ging es mal wieder an Main. 
Mit dabei waren meine 2 Drennan. Einmal die OCC alias S7 und die DRX. Die S7 war tatsächlich als Posenrute dabei, an der DRX hing eine 4oz Spitze. Der 80g Korb wurde natürlich immer schön an die Steinpackung gespült und die Pose trieb zügig. 
Es gab sehr schnell, und das jedes mal wenn ich ausgeworfen habe, Grundeln...... 
Ein paar Meter neben unserem Platz entdeckten wir in einem Loch in der Steinpackung einige kleinere Fische. Natürlich musste ich schauen was es ist. Es dauerte doch länger als gedacht bis endlich einer die Maden nahm. Zum Vorschein kam ein Döbel 
Leider blieb es heute bei den beiden Arten. Aber immerhin nicht leer ausgegangen 
Und Töchterchen wollte/durfte auch mal wieder


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern.

Danke für die tollen Fotos und Berichte.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern.
> 
> Danke für die tollen Fotos und Berichte.


Dem schließe ich mich an. Aus dem Ausflug zum Flüsschen ist nichts geworden. Ich hab es vorgezogen, mit meinem Nachbarn ein paar Bierchen zu zischen. Jetzt wird noch ein wenig gebastelt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Bierchen mit Nachbar ist auch wichtig. Ich gehe auch gleich mal rüber 
(Auch hier wären die Fische heute wohl alle in der Kirche - bis auf zwei Nano Barsche)


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Bierchen mit Nachbar ist auch wichtig.


Ja, das stimmt. Bei meinem Lieblingsnachbarn ist es besonders wichtig. Seiner Frau geht es nicht so gut, da muss ich ihn aufmuntern. Ich erzähle ihm immer von meinen Ansitzen von den Teichen. Da hört er immer ganz gespannt zu. Wir wollen mal zusammen dort hin, mit grillen und ein paar Bierchen, wenn es die Situation zulässt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Ach Männer der Ükelrunde, melancholisch blicke ich auf den wundervollen Tag zurück. 
Herrliche Döbel Pirsch, klassisch mit Pin in beruhigender Natur und ein weiteres Zusammenrücken von Vater u Sohn. Es folgten familiäres Garten,- u Radworkout, um den Abend lecker und leicht mit einer Meerespasta und kühlem Blonden zu beenden. 





Bandnudeln auf Lachs und Garnelen, roten Zwiebeln, Knobi, Lauchzwiebeln und gehacktem Dill. 




Was kann das Leben doch so einfach schön sein! 
Meine Herren - bleibt mir wie Ihr seid und vor allem gesund!


----------



## kuttenkarl

bei dem Wetter heute war ich auch los (endlich Sonne, kaum Wind),war an einen unserer Teiche. OCC-Rute erst mit Mais ((2 Bisse versemmelt), dann Kombiköder aus 15mm Boilie und Fakemais.
Die 2 Rute war mit Pose und Maden bestückt. An der Posenrute tat sich gar nichts, also Feederrute ausgepackt, mit Madenkorb und Maden bestückt.
Ergebnis: 2 Schuppenkarpfen auf Bolie 
               3 Schuppenkarpfen auf Made
die Karpfen waren zwischen 30cm und 41cm.
 Sollten eigentlich mehr Bilder werden, habe jedoch statt Bilder Videos gemacht.
War von 10Uhr30 bis 14Uhr30 los dann mußte ich nach Hause zum Spargelessen


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Stammtischbrüder, 
Auch ich bin ganz erschlagen und Dankbar von den vielen tollen Berichten in Wort und Bild- nicht nur heute sondern in den letzten Tagen, und überhaupt habe ich den Eindruck das in den letzten Wochen hier verstärkt wundervolle Reportagen eingestellt werden. Ums schlechter Mein Gewissen, jetzt erstmal nur ein generelles Petri in die Runde werfen zu können- 
Herzlich und mit Dank, 
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Professor, Minimax und Co. uns hier regelmäßig mit ihren 50+-Fischen verwöhnen, sind solche Fische noch lange nicht überall Standard. In diesem Sinne: Petri zum tollen Dickkopf


Hier muss ich korrigieren: Während Professor Tinca Thomas. dawurzelsepp Kochtopf uns tatsächlich regelmäßig und mühelos als echte, gestandene Chubmen solche wunderbaren Johnnies präsentieren, bleibt die 50 für mich eine magische, fantastische Zahl. 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ein erneutes Petri heil allen Fängern und den Schneidern viel Erfolg beim nächsten Ansitz!

Ich war heute nun endlich los zum Döbel-Flüsschen. Nach dem Mittag war es noch etwas hektisch, fand dies und jenes nicht aber letztlich vergessen hab ich nur die groben Pellets zum Anfüttern.
Ging aber auch so. Kurz nach 3 war ich am Wasser, der Pegel etwas über normal (nur geschätzt) und alles sah ganz gut aus. Das OCC-Gerät bestehend aus Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker in 2,90m (die 2,60m-Variante ist sehr viel softer) mit ner alten Daiwa-Heckbremsrolle dran. Ne relativ robuste 5lb-Mono war druff. Der erste Wurf brachte gleich einen Hänger, den ich lösen konnte, dummerweise flog dabei die Montage in die Erle über mir.
Also Neuaufbau. Hatte einen in D seltenen Owner-Plättchenhaken (Gr. 5) in der kleinen Angeltasche und der durfte jetzt ran. Schöne große Flocke (das Toastbrot von Anfang letzter Woche war noch ganz tauglich) und ab dafür.






Es dauerte nicht lange, dann gabs zwei kurze Vibrationen an der Feedertip, dann Zug, Anhieb, Fisch. Es hat ne Weile gedauert, den Fisch in der recht schnellen Strömung in den Kescher zu bugsieren, aber ich bin ja geschickt ;-)
42cm, mein erster Döbel dieses Jahr, auch der erste an diese Kombo.

An dieser Stelle folgte noch ein Ükel (ja, 5er Haken), dann bin ich weiter. Die nächsten Swims brachten nüscht, weiter - die letzte Stelle kannte ich als vielversprechend. Aber dort ist die Angelei nur mit einer langen Rute möglich. Ersteinsatz für die letztes Jahr gebraucht erstandene Drennan DRX River Feeder in 4,20m.
Dort hatte ich anfangs nur Gezuppel und Fehlbisse, bis es dann doch noch klappte. Ein Döbel von gut Mitte 30 entschneiderte die neue alte Rute.
Hab es dort noch ne ganze Weile versucht, aber nix. Der böige Wind und das Rohr, das immer wieder gegen Rute oder Schnur schlug, machte die Bißerkennung schwierig, aber Hammerbisse gab es ohnehin nicht mehr.

Gegen 8 hab ich die lange Rute eingepackt und bin mit der Picker nochmal zur ersten Stelle (lag auf dem Weg zum Auto).
Auch diesmal brachte der zweite Wurf Fisch - wieder ein Döbel von knapp Ü40.

Danach fand sich noch eine Mecklenburger Kampfgüster als Abnehmer für das Toastbrot: in den ersten Sekunden nach dem Biß dachte ich an einen deutlich größeren Fisch, aber sie war geschätzt nur knapp Ü20cm lang oder kurz.
Nach dem Zusammenpacken konnte ich noch Haken und Blei vom Nachmittag aus der Erle retten und bin dann ganz zufrieden los.


----------



## Minimax

geomas Petri zu dem stattlichen Döbel- und auch den anderen Verdächtigen. Ein sehr schöner Bericht. #Kampfgüster: Sind diese FIsche ersteinmal dem Tabatiere-Mass entwachsen, sind sie Gramm für Gramm die besseren Kämpfer als Brassen. So eine großschuppige, vernarbte Kampfgüster, mit Ochsenblutroten Flossen, am Bauch und Mäulchen schon ins Gelbliche spielend, großgeworden unter Hechten in scharfer Strömung, verkauft ihre Freiheit teuer und mutig, ganz ohne das hektische Gehampel der kleineren Artgenossen. Und hat kein Problem mit nem deftigen Happen am 4er Gamakatsu.


----------



## geomas

^ danke!

#deftigerhappen
Bist Du eigentlich noch mit dem Harzerium unterwegs oder wieder mit anderen Ködern?
Und wie hast Du das Zeugs angeboten - an den Haken geknetet, nur durchstochen oder wie?
Und von welcher Ködergröße reden wir? Größe wie ne Walnuß?


----------



## Tobias85

Schön gesagt, Minimax

geomas: Danke für den schönen Bericht, klingt nach einem wirklich passendes Ausklang des langen Wochenendes.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ danke!
> 
> #deftigerhappen
> Bist Du eigentlich noch mit dem Harzerium unterwegs oder wieder mit anderen Ködern?
> Und wie hast Du das Zeugs angeboten - an den Haken geknetet, nur durchstochen oder wie?
> Und von welcher Ködergröße reden wir? Größe wie ne Walnuß?


Ich habe jetzt Standardmäßig auf der Döbelhatz eine gewissen Menge in versiegelten Behältnis dabei, Mainstay bleibt Tulip, Harzenium wird weiterhin getestet.
Ich schnitze mir aus dem Barren einen zum Haken Passenden Kubus, und ziehe Ihn mittels Ködernadel auf wie einen Tulipwürfel. Im ggs. zu diesem ist pures Harzenium auch knetbar, aber lange nicht so gut wie Teig. Um den Haken kneten geht auch, aber ist nicht so gut wie auffädeln, da bei H. durch die Barrenform auch meist immer Flächen mit Cortex, die sich nicht so gut mit dem inneren verbindet, vorhanden sind.
Es ist aber mit sicher einfacher in der Handhabung und fester am Haken als Tulip.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die H-Tipps!

Mal sehen, wann ich das nächste Mal zum Döbelflüsschen fahre. Schwimmbrot scheint mir aktuell auch ne Option zu sein und an dem heute beangelten Flußabschnitt hätte wohl auch die Pose funktioniert.
Und an den meisten Swims wäre zum Lädschern eine superkurze Rute erste Wahl gewesen. Eine der River-Ambushs sollte immer mit. 
Die Traverse-X hatte ich nur wegen der OCC (und der üblichen Neugierde/Spieltrieb) am Start.


----------



## Thomas.

erst mal Petri in die Runde, und dank an allen für die schönen Berichte



Minimax schrieb:


> Hier muss ich korrigieren: Während Professor Tinca Thomas. dawurzelsepp Kochtopf uns tatsächlich regelmäßig und mühelos als echte, gestandene Chubmen solche wunderbaren Johnnies präsentieren, bleibt die 50 für mich eine magische, fantastische Zahl.
> Hg
> Minimax


das von Dir zu lesen lässt mich gerade erröten , leider ist es auch wenn es so aussieht bei mir nicht so mühelos, ich sitze teilweise in Stunden zusammen gerechnet mehr als 10-15 für einen ü 50, ansonsten ist es ganz einfach einen ü50 zu fangen, einfach einen Köder nehmen der so groß ist das es fast unmöglich ist das ihn ein kleiner nimmt  kann dann aber wie gesagt Stunden dauern.



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt Standardmäßig auf der Döbelhatz eine gewissen Menge in versiegelten Behältnis dabei, Mainstay bleibt Tulip, Harzenium wird weiterhin getestet.
> Ich schnitze mir aus dem Barren einen zum Haken Passenden Kubus, und ziehe Ihn mittels Ködernadel auf wie einen Tulipwürfel. Im ggs. zu diesem ist pures Harzenium auch knetbar, aber lange nicht so gut wie Teig. Um den Haken kneten geht auch, aber ist nicht so gut wie auffädeln, da bei H. durch die Barrenform auch meist immer Flächen mit Cortex, die sich nicht so gut mit dem inneren verbindet, vorhanden sind.
> Es ist aber mit sicher einfacher in der Handhabung und fester am Haken als Tulip.


Harzenium#

ich lese bei sowas ja immer aufmerksam mit und habe mir selbstverständlich auch Harzer geholt, habe ihn auch erst so auf dem Haken gezogen hielt nicht so gut, dann mit Ködernadel aufgezogen, war schon besser, aber habe damit öfter (2x) den Anschlag versemmelt, dann habe ich in den tiefen meiner Angeltasche was gefunden das ich schon Jahre mit rumschleppe und damals warum auch immer für unbrauchbar zur Seite gelegt habe.
kurz und knapp, für Harzer und anderes Klasse.


----------



## Tobias85

So ähnliche meat screws hatte ich mir letztes Jahr auf der Stippermesse besorgt, fand die ganz gut und Tulip hält, zumindest im Winter. Aber...


Thomas. schrieb:


>


...darüber möchte ich bitte mehr erfahren!


----------



## Thomas.

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...darüber möchte ich bitte mehr erfahren!


 Knofi, habe ich gerade auch das erste mal ausprobiert, lag keine 5min und ich hatte einen schönen Fluss Karpfen dran der sich dann leider nach einen heftigen Drill verabschiedet hat  das war das 3x in 3Tagen, danach tat sich leider nichts mehr. Harzer war heute nicht der Bringer dafür aber Gestern.
wenn's Wetter mit spielt werde Ichs heute Abend noch einmal versuchen.
Aber zuerst muss ich mal zwei Ruten umbauen, ich renne immer mit einer los, und drei sind erlaubt.

Nachtrag: mit Knofi sind Gewaltwürfe möglich, Harzer nur mit Liebe, ebenso das einholen, Knofi Gas, Harzer schön vorsichtig, und er wird auch gerne so vom Speer geklaut, also öfter mal nachschauen


----------



## rutilus69

Nach meiner sehr kurzen Vorstellung meiner ersten Selbstbau-Rute letztens kommt hier noch eine etwas detailliertere Beschreibung.
Erstmal ein paar technische Daten:
Grundlage ist ein Pacific Bay Rainforest II in 10' WT #9 Fliegenruten Blank.
Beringt wurde das gute Stück mit einem Slimsic-S Einsteg-Ringsatz - 8X 30/08, die mit Fuji Ultra Poly A in der Frabe Dark Brown angepfriemelt wurden. An einigen Stellen habe ich noch eine kleine Zierwicklung in dunkelrot eingelegt. Das sah vor dem Lackieren sehr gut aus, ist aber jetzt kaum noch zu sehen. Als Lack kam Flexcoat Lite zum Einsatz.
Der Griff ist ein Vollkork 1AAA STück von 40cm Länge mir einer Abschlusskappe aus Rubberkork und einem schwarzen Ring. Passend dazu auf der anderen Seite ein schwarzer Winding-Check und einer Klapp-Hakenöse. Der Schiebe-Rollenhalter ist ein einfacher PacBay Graphite Satz.










Das Stöckchen macht sich sehr gut bisher. Am Anfang hatte ich nach intensiver Benutzung meiner OCC - Kombo, die deutlich steifer ist, ein paar Tüdeleien, aber das hat sich schnell gelegt. Angetestet wurde mit einem 3,5g loaded Waggler, mit dem sie sehr gut zurechgekommen ist. 
Entschneidert wurde die Rute mit einem Güster, der schon richtig Spaß gemacht hat  






Die Manna-Aufladung ging einen Tag später noch gut weiter. Mein erster Giebel seit Jahren  
Gut, etwas ärgerlich dass er nicht an der OCC-Kombo gebissen hat, aber was solls. Das Dickerchen hat auch richtig Spaß an der Rute gemacht und sie konnte ihn ganz locker handeln.






Alles in allem bin ich mit meinem Erstlings-Werk zufrieden. Klar, irgendwas geht immer besser zu machen, aber das kann ja bei der nächsten Rute passieren  
Den Spitzenring muss ich noch austauschen, da ich da keinen passenden in gunsmoke hatte.


----------



## Hecht100+

Toller Bericht, rutilus69 und viel Erfolg mit der tollen Rute. Und ein dickes Petri an alle, die es an Wasser geschafft haben oder noch schaffen werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Spannend die Rute, vor allem der leicht Grünschimmer am Blank gefällt mir persönlich auch sehr gut. 

Thomas. Danke fürs aufklären. 3 Knobikarpfen in 3 Tagen? Hmm, sollte man vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Minimax

#Knoblauch. Man hört und liest es immer wieder das Knbi als Lockstoff/ Futterzutat ein echter Bringer sein soll - und Thomas. Karpfen (Petri!) sind der schlagende Beweis als Hakenköder. 

Zufälligerweise hat Angelkumpel gestern auch mit Knoblauch experimentiert, allerdings ohne einen Zupfer. Ich glaube, sein Fehler war, eingelegten Knoblauch aus dem Glas zu nehmen.- Der Knoblauchbeitrag hier mit frischem Kboblauch bestärkt mich in diesem Glauben.


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 
Eine ganz wundervolle Arbeit, und man sieht der schlanken Rute ihre Leichtigkeit und Führigkeit direkt an. Andal hat ja immer auch darauf hingewiesen, das Flyblanks eine perfekte Basis für leichte Coarseruten sind. Ich glaube auch, das #9 die perfekte Wahl ist- soweit ich mich erinnere, war die MkIII auf nem 4teiligen 11ft #7 aufgebaut, das war etwas zu weich.
Ich mag das übrigens gerne, wenn das Garn durchs Lackieren etwas nachdunkelt, das gibt einen schön dezenten Look, und Deine Garbkombination ist traumhaft schön und klassisch. Grelle Wicklungen sind mir ein Greuel.
Schönes Detail auch der Kurze Griff.
Ich bin sicher das Dein schönes Stück -ich bin ganz neidisch- ein echter Manamagnet ist. Hat sie denn auch einen Namen?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rutilus69

Upps, da habe ich ja glatt den Namen vergessen:
Wegen der Farbgebung musste es was mit "Wald" werden.
Da sie sich so gut gemacht hat, wird sie wohl "Waldfee" genannt werden. (Ansonsten wäre es der Waldtroll geworden )


----------



## Professor Tinca

Waldmeister oder Waldkauz vielleicht?

Tolle Rute.


----------



## rutilus69

Allerdings muss ich noch meine Süße dazu überreden das da draufzuschreiben - meine Sauklaue geht gar nicht


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey rutilus69  - wirklich sehr schön gelungen...


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> "Waldfee"


Na, Holla!


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, Holla!


Genau deswegen


----------



## Minimax

Mal was anderes, Jungs.
Gestern war ich ja mit Angelkumpel am Kanal schön chillig walthern, und weil so ein schöner Tag war habe ich OCC und Ükelcup und TicaTest einfach mal ruhen lassen, und habe den ganzen lieben langen Tag mit Acolyte, Pin und Pose unter der Rutenspitze mit kurzen Driften gepitschert. Praktisch ununterbrochen dabei eingeholt und mit dem Schnurklangwurf wieder ausgeworfen, hab ich seit 2 Jahren nur ganz selten gemacht. So weit, so gut, jetzt kommts:

im Laufe des Tages fiel mir das Werfen immer schwerer, mein linker Arm (Schnurklänge ziehen, ausstrecken und Kurbeln) fing erst leicht, dann immer schwerer an zu schmerzen- am Ende musste ich die Acco weglegen und die MkIV auf Grund legen (Da gabs dann neben 23453 Grundeln den süßen Kauli). Ich war ganz Immobil und schmerzerfüllt, die Heimfahrt und jede Tätigkeit mit dem linken Arm wurde zur Qual.
Auch heute ist er kaum zu gebrauchen, der Oberarm tut weh und es strahlt bis in die Hand. Bestimmte Bewegungen sind nur mit weh und aus möglich. Irgendwie die Sehnen überreizt? Ich hatte mal rechts so eine Art Tennisarm, so fühlt sichs an, ziehende Schmerz bei Bewegung. Aber das war nach 6 Wochen nonstop photograhieren mit ner dicken DSLR
Bin ich nun etwa Centrepin- Untauglich?
Aua, aua,
Minischmerz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Irgendwie die Sehnen überreizt? Ich hatte mal rechts so eine Art Tennisarm, so fühlt sichs an, ziehende Schmerz bei Bewegung.



Wenn der Schmerz sich langsam aufgebaut hat(und nicht abrupt kam), ist wohl nichts kaputt sondern nur überbeansprucht(vmtl. die Rotatorenmanschette durch die ständige Außenrotation beim Schnurabziehen).
Ein paar Tage Ruhe, ein bisschen Wärme drauf und dann wird das wieder.


----------



## Thomas.

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 3 Knobikarpfen in 3 Tagen? Hmm, sollte man vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren...


nein, einer heute, die zwei anderen waren Harzer


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> #Knoblauch. Man hört und liest es immer wieder das Knbi als Lockstoff/ Futterzutat ein echter Bringer sein soll - und Thomas. Karpfen (Petri!) sind der schlagende Beweis als Hakenköder.
> 
> Zufälligerweise hat Angelkumpel gestern auch mit Knoblauch experimentiert, allerdings ohne einen Zupfer. Ich glaube, sein Fehler war, eingelegten Knoblauch aus dem Glas zu nehmen.- Der Knoblauchbeitrag hier mit frischem Kboblauch bestärkt mich in diesem Glauben.


Danke fürs Petri, hat aber leider nicht sollen sein.
Zufälligerweise habe ich auch schon mal ein ganzes Glas eingelegten Knoblauch verbraten ohne irgend einen Zupfer, das Zeugs schmeckte mir allerdings auch nicht im Gegensatz zu frischen  ,Dumm beim heutigen Test war das ich sofort einen Biss bekommen habe und auch eine zeit gedrillt habe, danach war der Spot natürlich Tot und deshalb versuche Ichs aber weiter mit Knofi.

PS: hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich ein stück Banane anbieten Könnte?


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> PS: hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich ein stück Banane anbieten Könnte?


Hmmm, schwierig? vielleicht im Nylon 'einstrumpfen' wie es manchmal bei Leber u.Ä. vorgeschlagen wird?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einstrumpfen könnte gehen mit Fox Arma Mesh zB..


----------



## Minimax

Aber heißt es eigentlich nicht auch das Banane an Bord bzw. Beim Angeln Unglück bringt?
Gilt das auch wenn man die Südfrucht nur als Köder dabei hat?  
Das sollte immerhin bedacht werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Glaub ich nicht. Sind doch eigentlich ganz nette Früchte.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber heißt es eigentlich nicht auch das Banane an Bord bzw. Beim Angeln Unglück bringt?
> Gilt das auch wenn man die Südfrucht nur als Köder dabei hat?
> Das sollte immerhin bedacht werden.


hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie was von gehört


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie was von gehört



Alter Bootsfahrer-Aberglaube.

Nach dem Motto:
Nimmst du von 'ner Banane an Bord einen Biss - ist dir der Untergang gewiss!


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> PS: hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich ein stück Banane anbieten Könnte?


Oh, oder, fällt mir grad ein, wenn man von der ungeschälten Frucht ne Scheibe schneidet (und die je nach gewünschter Ködergrösse nochmal halbiert oder viertelt) hat man ja ein Stück mit fester Rinde/Schale/Pelle, da könnte ma den Haarstopper sicher und fest drin verankern? Direkt auf Haken wär dann wegen Anschlag aber ungünstig. Nur so ein Gedanke.

Edit: so etwa


----------



## Tobias85

Thomas. schrieb:


> PS: hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich ein stück Banane anbieten Könnte?


Wie siehts aus mit nem schönen Teig aus Banane und Mehl? Geruch und Aussehen dürften sich vom reinen Bananenstück ja kaum unterscheiden.


----------



## rutilus69

Oder halt sehr "bananige" Pellets. Ich hatte mal welche hier, dir rochen stärker nach Banane als eine Banane


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, oder, fällt mir grad ein, wenn man von der ungeschälten Frucht ne Scheibe schneidet (und die je nach gewünschter Ködergrösse nochmal halbiert oder viertelt) hat man ja ein Stück mit fester Rinde/Schale/Pelle, da könnte ma den Haarstopper sicher und fest drin verankern? Direkt auf Haken wär dann wegen Anschlag aber ungünstig. Nur so ein Gedanke.
> 
> Edit: so etwa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375244





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit nem schönen Teig aus Banane und Mehl? Geruch und Aussehen dürften sich vom reinen Bananenstück ja kaum unterscheiden.


besten dank, werde ich beides mal ausprobieren  


rutilus69 schrieb:


> Oder halt sehr "bananige" Pellets. Ich hatte mal welche hier, dir rochen stärker nach Banane als eine Banane


ich habe früher nur mit Bananen Boilies gefischt, leider gibt es keine reinen Bananen Boilies mehr, nur noch mit anderen Zeugs gemischt


----------



## rutilus69

ja, ist auch schon eine Weile her. Ich habe hier noch die "Banoffee" von Sonubaits (als hookable pellets). Die sind auch nicht mehr ganz so bananig


----------



## Minimax

Es gilt aber zu Bedenken, ob "Bananenaroma" für die Fische auch wirklich wie Banane schmeckt/riecht. Für uns mag es gleich sein, aber für die Flossenträger. Da wäre Tobias85 "Chemomaster" Tobsen gefragt.

Andererseits: Ist vielleicht auch Banane.


----------



## MS aus G

Ich hoffe alle hatten ein wunderschönes Pfingstfest!!! Allen natürlich noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Bei mir in der Weser läuft es dieses Jahr leider alles andere als rund!!! Der kalte April und der nicht viel wärmere Mai, dazu die Ausgangssperre, die hoffentlich am Donnerstag vorbei ist!!!

So wollte ich heute mal ein wenig an der "Stromkante" mein Glück versuchen und da ich ja auch die Tica mal ans Wasser führen wollte, ohne allerdings allzu große Hoffnung auf einen Fang zu haben!!! 
Gesagt getan, naja erstmal war etwas warten angesagt, da gerade mal wieder ein dicker Regenschauer mit etwas "Grummeln" vorbei zog, aber dann sollte es losgehen!

Anfangs erst mal mit nur 3 Maden die Tica bestückt, dort gab es auch relativ zügig einen Biss aber der ging leider ins Leere, Mit der Pose gab es leider auch nur ein paar ganz vorsichtige "Madenlutscher" nix blieb hängen! 

Beim nächsten Versuch blieb die Tica hängen und der kleine Haken riss ab! Also, altbewährtes montiert! 10er Haken, Dendro und 2 Maden, und los ging es! Nach 10min auch ein schöner Biss und die Tica konnte gleich mal zeigen, was in Ihr steckt!!!







Wunderschön und, für die Größe, relativ Kampfstark, 57cm!!! 

Dann zog es schon wieder sehr, sehr düster auf und ich nahm dann doch Reißaus, was auch gut so war, denn als ich gerade im Auto saß öffneten sich die Schleusen!!!

Unverhofft kommt oft!!! 

Donnerstag geht es dann das erste mal "richtig" auf Aal und/oder Barbe!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rutilus69

Petri zu dem wunderschönen Fisch MS aus G 
Eine Barbe wäre auch mal was. Leider sind die hier eher selten


----------



## Minimax

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Petri zu dem wunderschönen Fisch MS aus G
> Eine Barbe wäre auch mal was. Leider sind die hier eher selten


----------



## Tobias85

Immer wenn MS aus G sowas schreibt wie "Ohne allzu große Hoffnung", dann weiß ich schon, dass weiter unten das Bild einer prachtvollen Barbe zu sehen sein wird. Herzliches Petri, Mario! 

#bananenaroma
Schwer zu sagen, wie das mit den Aromen ist. Künstliche Aromen bestehen ja nur aus ein paar isolierten Verbindungen, die ausreichen, bei uns die Assoziation 'Banane' hervorzurufen. Echte Banane enthält ja aber eine riesige Heerschar verschiedenster Stoffe, deren komplexes Zusammenspiel den Geschmackseindruck komponiert. Welche Verbindungen jetzt den Reiz für Fische ausmachen ist da schwer zu sagen. Da hilft wohl wirklich nur ausprobieren und auswerten.


----------



## MS aus G

Danke Tobias!!!

Die Stelle kennst Du ja schon, aber ich wollte eigentlich wirklich mehr mit der Pose hantieren, was ich ja auch gemacht, aber nicht geklappt hat! 

Und es war auch das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, das ich auf Grund gefischt habe!!! Die Würmer hatte ich mir schon Ende März besorgt, aber aufgrund des gruseligen Aprils und dann der Ausgangssperre bin ich vorher noch nicht dazu gekommen! Zwischendurch hatten wir vom Verein mal ein Angeln, wo von 12 Anglern 9x französisches Liedgut, mich inbegriffen, angestimmt werden musste! Da kannst Du Dir ein Bild davon machen, was in der Weser so los ist!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke Tobias!!!
> 
> Die Stelle kennst Du ja schon, aber ich wollte eigentlich wirklich mehr mit der Pose hantieren, was ich ja auch gemacht, aber nicht geklappt hat!
> 
> Und es war auch das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, das ich auf Grund gefischt habe!!! Die Würmer hatte ich mir schon Ende März besorgt, aber aufgrund des gruseligen Aprils und dann der Ausgangssperre bin ich vorher noch nicht dazu gekommen! Zwischendurch hatten wir vom Verein mal ein Angeln, wo von 12 Anglern 9x französisches Liedgut, mich inbegriffen, angestimmt werden musste! Da kannst Du Dir ein Bild davon machen, was in der Weser so los ist!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Da kann ich mich Tobias85 Nur anschließen, ganz herzliches Petri MS aus G : Am Stammtisch gilt: 'Mario heißt Barbio'


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Waldmeister oder Waldkauz vielleicht?
> 
> Tolle Rute.


Catweasel find ich auch gut   Allerdings könnte das zu sehr auf Wallerrute hinweisen, das doof


----------



## Finke20

Guten Abend liebe Ükelgemeinschaft ,

Petri allen erfolgreichen. Es sind ja wieder sehr schöne Berichte entstanden und ich möchte meinen Beitrag dazu beitragen.
Gestern Abend bin ich nochmal zu Fluss gefahren, es ist ja ein phantastisches Wetter gewesen. Mein Frauchen und meine Tochter sind sogar mitgekommen.
Ihr werdet es an den Bilder sehen  .

Als Köder setzte ich wie immer erstmal Caster und Maden ein, doch erstaunlicher weise blieben die Bisse aus   .
Also wurde alles durchprobiert und siehe da Toastbrotflocken sind der Bringer. Die  Flocken wurden gut genommen.
 Gepimt habe ich die Flocken mit Shrimp Extrakt, doch deutlich besser ist Tigernuss-Dipp gewesen. Darauf hatten die Fische richtig Lust drauf.  






Hauptfischart ist die Güstern gewesen, kleinere Bleie gingen auch ans Band, genauso wie Rotfedern.






Jetzt noch ein Naturbild vom Angelplatz, es ist sehr schön was man mit einem guten Handy für Fotos machen kann.


----------



## geomas

Ach Mensch, lieber Minimax , der Pin-Arm ist ja ärgerlich! Hoffentlich findest Du Trotting-verträgliche Lösung für das Problem.

Hut ab! rutilus69 - na die sieht ja schnieke aus, die Waldfee! Petri zu den Entschneiderungsfischen damit, mögen noch viele weitere folgen.

Ein strammes Petri heil geht an die Weser - wunderschöner Fisch, lieber MS aus G , hoffentlich hast Du auch am Donnerstag Erfolg!



Danke für die Köder-Diskussion, sehr inspirierend.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri, Finke20 und allen anderen



Finke20 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein Naturbild vom Angelplatz, es ist sehr schön was man mit einem guten Handy für Fotos machen kann.


schöne Bilder , beim anschauen viel mir sofort Chris Yates ein (kein Witz)  jetzt musst du dir noch so ein Honecker Hut passend zur Combo besorgen und Yates kann mit seinem Bambusstock einpacken ,
 und wo wir schon mal(wider) beim Combo sind,  ich bräuchte mal die genauen Daten (Namen) von Rute und Rolle, werde mal schauen ob ich sowas in der Bucht erwische(als Spekulationsobjekt), den solltest du die OCC mit dem Combo gewinnen wo ich von ausgehe (und ich dir gönne), wird es bestimmt einen Bericht in Rute & Rolle geben so wie ein interview im Anglerboard-TV, und danach werden die Preise für so ein Combo Explodieren , geomas  hat es ja(leider) schon mal hier vorgemacht mit seinen tollen Fotos und berichten von den Aeros, danach sind tatsächlich die Preise in der Bucht hoch gegangen.  
Herr Finke, Hut ab und weiter so und mehr Fotos


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> Herr Finke, Hut ab und weiter so und mehr Fotos




Hier habe ich noch eins für dich .


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,

Dickes Petri an alle. Ich bin froh wenn ich im Moment mit dem Lesen halbwegs nachkomme. Da ich arbeitstechnisch mit dem Tourismus zu tun habe, explodiert gerade alles bei uns. Na ja positiver Stress da wir jetzt über dem Berg sind...

Zum Wochenende hat die Wetterfee endlich mal eine stabile Wetterlage ohne Gewitter und Sturmböen angekündigt. Endlich mal wieder richtig losziehen, am besten direkt mit Nachtangeln . Das wird auch endlich mal Zeit.
Und ab dem 19.06. geht es dann für 14 Tage an die Sagter Ems, dass wird ein Fest, besonders für meine OCC-Sphere  . Da gibt es die rundesten Brassen die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Tricast

Das sieht doch schon mal sehr freundlich aus an der Ems. Wieder ein Ferienhaus Hunde geeignet? Wir wünschen Dir jedenfalls einen erholsamen Urlaub und wenn Ihr Apfelkuchen braucht müsst Ihr euch melden. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon mal sehr freundlich aus an der Ems. Wieder ein Ferienhaus Hunde geeignet? Wir wünschen Dir jedenfalls einen erholsamen Urlaub und wenn Ihr Apfelkuchen braucht müsst Ihr euch melden.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Lieber Heinz,
	

		
			
		

		
	






ist die Sagter Ems. Natürlich seid ihr uns herzlichst willkommen, wenn euch das nicht zu weit ist...  Und natürlich sind unsere beiden Fellnasen wieder mit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey skyduck , die Thülsfelder Talsperre ist auch einen Blick wert.
Da war ich zwar schon länger nicht mehr, aber früher gab es dort Fisch satt.. .


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri an alle!!!

Gestern viel ja mein Startschuss für das abendliche Angeln!

Leider konnte ich nicht die erhoffte(n) Barbe(n) erwischen! Es gab einige, wenn auch sehr vorsichtige Bisse, was aber, meiner Meinung nach alles Aale(?) waren!

Einige von ihnen konnte ich auch verhaften, wobei natürlich die Größe sehr zu wünschen übrig lies, aber das bin ich ja von meiner Weser gewohnt!!!






Und ja das erste ist auch ein Aal und kein Regenwurm!!! 

Aber es war sscchhöönn mal wieder des Abends am Wasser zu sitzen!!!

Allen noch viel Erfolg und Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mario, so klein sind die letzten beiden ja nicht und sind doch mal ne schöne Abwechslung


----------



## rutilus69

Petri Mario!
Leider wird aus meinen Plänen am Wochenende nichts. Morgen werde ich als Nadelkissen missbraucht und Sonntag hat Schwiegermutter eingeladen 
Macht euch alle ein schönes Wochenende und angelt für mich mit


----------



## Jason

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Macht euch alle ein schönes Wochenende und angelt für mich mit


Wenn ich ans Wasser komme, dann werde ich das tun. Morgen steht erst einmal Arbeit an. 





Etliche Tonnen Schotter müssen auf die Baustelle runter gekarrt werden. Dazu hab ich unseren Ükelbruder Alex eingeladen. Der ist kräftig und steht noch gut im Saft. 
Und meine Frau sorgt schon für gutes Essen.





Kassler im Bratschlauch, dazu Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut. Einen dezenten Nudelsalat und Bratwürstchen vom Grill gibt es auch noch. Kochtopf ist ein guter Esser, da soll es an nichts fehlen. 
Vielleicht kann ich ihn zu einem kurzen Ansitz am Sonntag an den den Teichen überreden, wenn wir unsere Knochen noch spüren. 
MS aus G Petri zu den Schlangendöbel. In letzter Zeit kommst du wieder öfter zum angeln. Sehr schön. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Na dann wünsche ich Euch doch ein ermüdungsfreies Schaffen samt labenden Mahl Jason !
Schöne Schlängler MS aus G , dickes Petri! Auch wieder mit Dendro Made geangelt?

Pepe und ich waren gestern Abend auch draussen. Wollten unbedingt die wiedererlangte Freiheit nutzen. War sehr schön, aber Schneider. Wir entschieden uns dieses Mal für einen See.




Großes Problem, der Boden war zu hart und im Wasser auch zu fest und kiesig.




Da müssen wir noch eine Lösung finden. Die Rute stand somit ungünstig und im Dunkeln sorgten ständig Fledermäuse für Schrecken und Bisshoffnung.
Auch für mich lief es mit Handycap. Der See war glasklar, aber auf die ersten Meter extrem flach.




Ohne meine Wathose war ich aufgeschmissen. Mir fehlten beim Werfen einfach 3-4 Meter zur heissen Zone mit Aktivitäten und Kraut. Der Wurm kam einfach nicht hin wohin er sollte. Das wurmte mich irgendwann so arg, daß ich Schuhe und Socken ablegte, Hose über die Knie zog und im Indianerstil ein paar Meter in den See stieg um beruhigt angeln zu können. Das Trocknen dauerte länger als gedacht. Aber dafür konnten wir dann beruhigt bis zum Zapfenstreich Knicklicht, Fledermäuse und die nächtlichen Geräusche des Waldes bei einem leckeren Vita Malz geniessen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Leider wurden unsere Würmer verschmäht, was uns aber nicht davon abhält es erneut dort zu probieren.
Schönes WE Euch!


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei uns war gestern auch wieder ziehmlich fischfrei.
V
Der Hook hat 2 schöne Rotaugen erfeedert, ich habe die ganze Buhne mit der Pose
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 abgefischt und hatte nicht den kleinsten Zupfer.. .
Könnte ich ja gut mit leben, aber was micht echt verstimmt, ist das völlige fehlen von Brut.
Normalerweise würde ich gestern tausende Brütlinge gesehen haben - tatsächlich knapp 2 Dutzend.
Und so wird das seit Jahren immer schlechter...


----------



## Slappy

Kurze halbherzig Runde am Hausteich.
Mal schauen ob was beißt. 
Morgen ist tatsächlich ein Familienausflug angesagt. Das erste mal seit 2019 in Zoo


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann nimm ne Angel mit. 
Die Goldfische dort haben sicher Hunger inzwischen.

Viel Erfolg Slappy.


----------



## Jason

Slappy 
Viel Glück. Gibt wahrscheinlich wieder eine Schleie. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 375552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurze halbherzig Runde am Hausteich.
> Mal schauen ob was beißt.
> Morgen ist tatsächlich ein Familienausflug angesagt. Das erste mal seit 2019 in Zoo


Na dann viel Erfolg und komm schon, Zoombesuche oder Familienausflüge sind doch was Feines! Zieh was raus, möchte ne Tinca sehen! 

Bis auf das Futter habe ich auch alles vorbereitet. Vor dem Morgengrauen werde ich mit der Purist und Liftmontage am See sitzen. Ins Futter kommen Brot, Mais, Würmer. Was letztendlich an den Haken kommt wird vom Beißverhalten entschieden. 
Ein Date mit der Purist, sie und ich sind schon ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Slappy
> Viel Glück. Gibt wahrscheinlich wieder eine Schleie.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Tatsächlich kam kurz nach dem Foto die erste an die frische Luft


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> komm schon, Zoombesuche oder Familienausflüge sind doch was Feines


Absolut. Freue mich ja auch voll drauf. Nur das angeln am Sonntag fällt dadurch natürlich aus..... 
Ob ich heute ein Bild mache, weiß ich noch nicht. Die Tinca hat gerade Schonzeit. Da versuche ich die im Wasser abzuhaken


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Absolut. Freue mich ja auch voll drauf. Nur das angeln am Sonntag fällt dadurch natürlich aus.....
> Ob ich heute ein Bild mache, weiß ich noch nicht. Die Tinca hat gerade Schonzeit. Da versuche ich die im Wasser abzuhaken


Bei Dir auch? Bei mir haben sie auch Schonzeit. 
Petri Slappy , scheint ein schönes Gewässerchen zu sein! 
Auf was, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei Dir auch? Bei mir haben sie auch Schonzeit.
> Petri Slappy , scheint ein schönes Gewässerchen zu sein!
> Auf was, wenn man fragen darf?


Ja, 01.05. Bis 30.6.
Die Schleien wurden erst im November oder so besetzt. Dadurch sind noch einige drin. Aber auch Karpfen. Auf Dauer wird das also nichts, leider. 
Gebissen auf 4 Maden und nen Caster. Geht hier immer, und wenn es nur die Minibrassen sind


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Tatsächlich kam kurz nach dem Foto die erste an die frische Luft


Hab ich doch gewusst. Petri Heil, ist mein Lieblingsfisch, hab ihn aber schon lange nicht mehr live zu Gesicht bekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gewusst. Petri Heil, ist mein Lieblingsfisch, hab ihn aber schon lange nicht mehr live zu Gesicht bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bald mein lieber, bald.


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Bald mein lieber, bald.


Du machst mit Mut. Vielen Dank.
So, wir haben den Haufen Schotter runter gekarrt.




Aber es reicht noch nicht. Da fehlen noch ein paar Tonnen. Und der gute Alex hat mir dafür direkt zugesagt. Er hat malocht wie ein Büffel und geschwitzt wie ein nasses Handtuch.   Mein Sohn und mein Nachbar war auch mit von der Partie, so das wir in2,5h fertig waren. Danach haben wir es uns richtig gut schmecken lassen und haben amüsante Gespräche geführt.
Wir haben uns auch direkt für morgen zum angeln verabredet. Da wir aber festgestellt haben, dass wir keine Maden oder Würmer als Köder haben, geht es zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht an die Teiche. Mal schauen, ob ich meine PB 80cm knacken kann. Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, wollte es aber nur mal erwähnen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, 01.05. Bis 30.6.
> Die Schleien wurden erst im November oder so besetzt. Dadurch sind noch einige drin. Aber auch Karpfen. Auf Dauer wird das also nichts, leider.
> Gebissen auf *4 Maden und nen Caster.* Geht hier immer, und wenn es nur die Minibrassen sind


Ein gutes Stuchwort. Ich hab ja im Rahmen der OCC und auch neulich mit der Pin zum  ersten mal seit langer Zeit wieder "buntes" Angeln und zwar eben mit Maden und Caster betrieben.

Da hat es sich nochmal bestätigt. Caster sind eine absolut wirksame Zutat zu Maden. Verschiedenste Fische lieben die kleinen Chrunchips- aber wohlgemerkt nicht Solo, sondern eben in Combi. 
Die Maden mit nem Caster gepimpt, und schon ist die Beissflaute vorüber, und die Pose, die seit 20min wie angenagelt stand, verschwindet sofort, und die Größe wechselt von Nano auf Mini, ist ja auch ganz schön.

Ich betreibe das Castern aber nicht gezielt, mir reicht's wenn in meinem Madentöpfchen die Vercastwrung beginnt, und ich mir immer mal ein schönes, orangenes Exemplar für den Hakenköder herausfischen kann.

Made&Caster in Kombi: Beide Daumen hoch  

Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich betreibe das Castern aber nicht gezielt, mir reicht's wenn in meinem Madentöpfchen die Vercastwrung beginnt,



Jenau Mini.
Da sind ja ganz schnell ein paar dabei die sich verpupt haben.

Ich kenne einen Boardie, dem ich mal vor einer Weile geraten habe die Dinger nicht wegzuwerfen, sondern damit zu angeln.
Seitdem ist er ganz begeistert von den Castern.
Mal sehen ob er das hier liest.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jenau Mini.
> Da sind ja ganz schnell ein paar dabei sich verpupt haben.
> 
> Ich kenne einen Boardie dem ich mal vor einer Weile geraten habe, die Dinger nicht wegzuwerfen, sondern damit zu angeln.
> Seitdem ist er ganz begeistert von den Castern.
> Mal sehen ob er das hier liest.


Ja, seitdem schwört er drauf.   Aber sie sollten auch nicht zu dunkel sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ja, seitdem schwört er drauf.   Aber sie sollten auch nicht zu dunkel sein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Richtig, richtig.Die dunkelbraun/schwarzot schwimmenden Caster sind zu wenig nütze, außer zu gucken ob Ükels am Platz sind- und als Hinweiss um die Angeltasche zu checken, damirnixht in wenigen Tagen eine Brummfliegenarmada den häuslichen Frieden stört.
Schwarzrote Caster sind sozusagen das 5te Stadium...


----------



## Slappy

Abschlussbericht, es blieb bei der einen Schönheit. Dazu kamen 6 Brassen, ich glaube sie sind 2/3cm gewachsen. 
Und dann gab es sehr viele Bisse die eher wie nuckeln waren, ich schätze das waren die unentschlossen Karpfen. 
Insgesamt war es ein schöner Abend und die Entscheidung noch mal ans Wasser zu gehen genau richtig


----------



## keinangelprofi

War gestern auch noch kurz unterwegs. Im Rahmen der Arten Erhebung gab es nichts Neues. Aber doch noch ein schönes Aitel. Zwar nicht ganz das Gardemass von 50 cm, aber trotzdem ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Richtig, richtig.Die dunkelbraun/schwarzot schwimmenden Caster sind zu wenig nütze, außer zu gucken ob Ükels am Platz sind- und als Hinweiss um die Angeltasche zu checken, damirnixht in wenigen Tagen eine Brummfliegenarmada den häuslichen Frieden stört.
> Schwarzrote Caster sind sozusagen das 5te Stadium...



Dochdoch.
Die schwimenden Caster sind in Verbindung mit normalen Maden nützlich und helfen das Gewicht des Hakens auszubalancieren, also den Köder leichter "einsaugbar" für die Fische zu machen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dochdoch.
> Die schwimenden Caster sind in Verbindung mit normalen Maden nützlich und helfen das Gewicht des Hakens auszubalancieren, also den Köder leichter "einsaugbar" für die Fische zu machen.


Auch wieder wahr, stimmt. Wobei aber die ganz alten Caster sehr spröde und empfindlich sind. Aber müssen ja auch nicht lange halten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Nach jedem Anhieb neu machen aber dieses Feintuning lohnt sich nur in stehenden Gewässern und bei vorsichtigen Fischen.
Idealerweise nachts auf große Fische mit Posenmontage bei wenigen und/oder vorsichtigen Bissen(Schleien, Karauschen, Brassen etc.)..


----------



## Tobias85

Schleie, Brassen und ein prächtiger Döbel - Petri zu euren Fängen. 

Dank euch auch für die Caster-Diskussion. Nachdem man es hier nicht so witzig fand, dass ich 1,5L Maden in nem Eimer im Kühlschrank versteckt habe, musste eine Notlösung aus Styrobox und Eis her. Leider hat das runterkühlen etwas gedauert (Eigenwärmeproduktion der kleinen krabbler) und so hab ich inzwischen mindestens 0,7 L feinste Caster eingefroren. Wenn ich mit denen ans Wasser gehe, werd ich die Kombilösung unbedingt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Trotz feinster Maden und bester Caster gab es bei mir gestern wieder nix zu fangen.
Allerdings waren wir auch nur 90 Minuten vor Ort, da der Wind echt gemein war und wir ziehmlich gefroren haben.. .
Meine schöne Obei Posenrute macht auch als Grundrute eine gute Figur.


----------



## Minimax

Hoppla, Entschuldigung, Mr.J., war keine Absicht
Am besten, sie probieren es noch mal, und empfehlen Sie mich Ihren Freunden.


----------



## Minimax

Soo, na also, wer sagst denn.
Jetzt ruhen sie sich noch einen Moment aus, und dann zurück in den Hauptstrom.


----------



## Minimax

Ein etwas lahmerTag, wenig Wasser, wenig Strömung und konsequenterweise auch wenig Döbel. Die Güstern machen natürlich Fiesta.

Und sehr voll am Wasser bei dem schönen Wetter. Grad schlenderte ich an ner Gruppe von Drei Anglernn und nem Steppke vorbei, die haben mich erstmal angehalten: Grosses Rätselraten über einen geheimnisvollen Fang, der erste Heute der ganzen Gruppe.
Wie sichs ruasstellt ist der geheimnisvolle Fisch ein prächtiger Grundelbock, ca 15cm und schwarz im Laichkleid.
Ich weiss nicht was ich deprimierender finde, die Grundel in meinem Döbelfluss oder die vollkommene Fischartenahnungslosigkeit der drei gestandenen Herren mit Angel.


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein etwas lahmerTag, wenig Wasser, wenig Strömung und konsequenterweise auch wenig Döbel. Die Güstern machen natürlich Fiesta.
> 
> Und sehr voll am Wasser bei dem schönen Wetter. Grad schlenderte ich an ner Gruppe von Drei Anglernn und nem Steppke vorbei, die haben mich erstmal angehalten: Grosses Rätselraten über einen geheimnisvollen Fang, der erste Heute der ganzen Gruppe.
> Wie sichs ruasstellt ist der geheimnisvolle Fisch ein prächtiger Grundelbock, ca 15cm und schwarz im Laichkleid.
> Ich weiss nicht was ich deprimierender finde, die Grundel in meinem Döbelfluss oder die vollkommene Fischartenahnungslosigkeit der drei gestandenen Herren mit Angel.


letzteres, lieber Nachbar, letzteres 
Man glaubt wirklich kaum mit welcher Ahnungslosigkeit manche Mitmenschen da unterwegs sind. Klar, jedem passiert mal eine falsche Bestimmung (   ) - aber so grundlegend sollte man schon Bescheid wissen. Und das nicht nur bei Fischarten, sondern auch bei Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten....


----------



## Tricast

Freitag waren wir auch mal wieder los an die "Rentnerstrecke". Gebissen hat es nicht so schlecht, kleine Brassen waren die Beute.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Bei mir gab es heute ausser solch Ansichten, begleitet von Kuckuck und Specht wieder nix.








Das ganze Futter nach Paul Cook zubereitet, Liftmontage, Mais oder Wurm. Vor meinen Füssen patroulierten stetig Forellen. Links und rechts neben mir wälzten sich in unmittelbarer Ufernähe die Tinca Medicus, weiter draussen die Kärpflein.
Fühle mich leicht auf den Arm genommen. Manchmal denke ich das all die Burschen u Mädels sich nicht rollen und springen, sondern die Späher schauen ob ich irgendwo sitze.
Was soll es, auf ein Neues.
Zum Trost gibt es gleich Pepe's diesjährige Forellen, ofenfrisch, gebettet auf gebratenen Rosmarinkartoffeln. Immerhin!
Kommt mir gut in die neue Woche!


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Freitag waren wir auch mal wieder los an die "Rentnerstrecke". Gebissen hat es nicht so schlecht, kleine Brassen waren die Beute.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375644


Schöner Rucksackstuhl und Petri, schön von Dir zu lesen! Wieviel Fassungsvermögen hat der? Hat der zufällig auch ne Mini Kühlbox für Köder? Wie ist Dein Feedback zur Stabilität? Schaue auch immer mit einem Auge auf solch Stühle, gerade zwecks Mobilität.


----------



## Jason

Wir sind von unserem Spinnangeln auch wieder zurück. Mein Sohn hatte sich uns auch angeschlossen. Der schaute ganz entsetzt in meinen Kofferraum, weil da nur das Spinngeschirr lag. Er ist von einem gemütlichen Ansitz ausgegangen. Tja, mein Junge, wir haben keine Köder und Spinnangeln war der Plan. Aber wir hatten keinen Erfolg. Mal einen Anfasser und ich hatte einen Nachläufer, mehr auch nicht. 
Die beiden wollten aber keineswegs als Schneider nach Hause fahren und fingen an zu experimentieren. Der Alex fing an nach Würmern zu graben und mein Sohnemann hat von ihm eine Kunstmade bekommen. Somit haben die beide eine Rotfeder gefangen und waren aus dem Schneider. 
Das Wetter war absolut Bombe und die frische Luft hat müde mich gemacht. 
Tricast , na dann mal Petri. Schön, von dir zu hören. 
rustaweli nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag, das musste ich heute auch wieder dahin nehmen. 
Wünsche euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche. Wie Hessen haben ja am Donnerstag wieder einen Feiertag. Aber da sind wir irgendwo eingeladen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schöner Rucksackstuhl und Petri, schön von Dir zu lesen! Wieviel Fassungsvermögen hat der? Hat der zufällig auch ne Mini Kühlbox für Köder? Wie ist Dein Feedback zur Stabilität? Schaue auch immer mit einem Auge auf solch Stühle, gerade zwecks Mobilität.


Das ist ein ganz billiger Rucksack an einem Hocker. Er erfüllt seinen Zweck, aber eben auch nicht mehr. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs, 

Und Danke an die Berichterstatter in Wort und Bild rhinefisher rustaweli Tricast Jason , und dann natürlich Petris, wem Petri gebührt. Ich finde allen: Im Grunde dürfen die leckeren Forellen, die du _aus_ _dem_ Ofen _gezogen_ hast, ja auch mal an so einem schönen Sonntag als Fang gelten. Und da mit Jasonson und Kochi (die Würmersuchaktion ist charakteristisch für unseren lieben Fanatiker) zwei von drei Anglern aus Team Jason Fisch gefangen haben, ist hier ebenfalls ein Teampetri zu verbuchen.
Und Tricast ist mit seinen Brassen ja ohnehin einwandfrei rechtsrheinisch.
Oh, apropos Rhein: Dein langanhaltendes Martyrium an dessen Gestaden lieber rhinefisher Geht mir nahe, aber ich spüre immer auch so ein  bisschen lustvollen Masochismus in Deinen Berichten. Ich bin sicher, bald kommt der Tag an Dem Du wie Phönix aus dem (Rhein-)Sand aufsteigen wirst.

Aber, ich lese auch so zwischen den Zeilen, und bei mir wars aufjeden Fall so, das heut zwarein schönes Wetter in der ganzen ÜK war, aber so richtig, so richtig wars kein Sternstundentag.

Ich jedenfalls muss mal sehen, ob ich am kommenden Wochenende wieder zu meiner Hausstrecke fahre, oder ob ich nach der Mauheit mal mein Glück woanders versuche. Am Ende warens vier Johnnies, aber selbst an meinen Massstäben nur kleine Exemplare und natürlich Güstern, die sich dort langsam wie der Herr im Hause aufführen, sicheres Zeichen das die ordentlichen Döbel verreist sind.

Jo, und vielleicht werd ich die Woche mal einen Abendlichen Ansitz an der Spree machen, mit Tauwurm, Blei und Glocke. Ganz ohne Zielfisch, hüstel.

Herzliche Grüße
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Links und rechts neben mir wälzten sich in unmittelbarer Ufernähe die Tinca Medicus


Und wieso hast du dann deine Angel nicht dort platziert? 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Schöner Rucksackstuhl und Petri, schön von Dir zu lesen! Wieviel Fassungsvermögen hat der? Hat der zufällig auch ne Mini Kühlbox für Köder? Wie ist Dein Feedback zur Stabilität? Schaue auch immer mit einem Auge auf solch Stühle, gerade zwecks Mobilität.


Ich habe zwar nicht die Kombi, aber zumindest so einen Stuhl von Decathlon. In meinen Augen gut verarbeitet und anständiges Material. Mit 110kg hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass da irgendwas kaputtgehen könnte. Einziges Manko: Wenn man so breite Hüften hat wie ich, dann ist der Abstand zwischen den Metallbügeln etwas eng und sie stören an der Seite. Darum hab ich die Bügel immer vorne und hinten und sitze dann zwar leicht breitbeinig, aber sehr bequem. Ist so auch praktischer, wenn der Boden nach vorne hin leicht abfällt.

Tricast: So ein sonniger Nachmittag gespickt mit vielen kleinen Brassen klingt nach einer kurzweiligen Beschäftigung.


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du dann deine Angel nicht dort platziert?


Dann wären die Aktivitäten mit Sicherheit ein paar Minuten später woanders gewesen.  
Aber berechtigte Frage!
Beim Spinnen auf Döbel, Forelle, Barsch, mache ich das auch. Sehe ich Döbel o Forellen steigen, oder kleine Fische nervös über das Wasser hüpfen, wird sofort hingeworfen. Aber beim Coarse Specimen, noch am See, habe ich ein ungutes Gefühl den vorsichtig angelegten Futterplatz zu verlassen um jegliche Aktivitäten mit einem Anwerfen zu quittieren. Da hoffe ich lieber auf Zugruten und laße Ruhe am Platz einkehren. Hab schon ein wirklich ungutes Feeling bei meinen kleinen Futterballen und dem Nachfüttern. Zumindest am See wenn es auf vorsichtige, größere Fische geht welche dazu noch unter hohem Angeldruck stehen. Zumal Schleien geschont sind und sie im absoluten Flachwasser auftauchten.
Danke Tricast und Dir zwecks Rucksackstuhl. Decathlon ist interessant. Habe ich nicht weit weg von mir. Kaufe da manches Zeug, nicht anglermäßig, und würde eigentlich noch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zumal Schleien geschont sind


Ein legitimer Grund, sie nicht anzuwerfen.


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein legitimer Grund, sie nicht anzuwerfen.


OK gebe mich und mein Bemühen um Ausreden geschlagen! Gelobe Besserung, werde nächstes Mal Deinem Rat folgen und nebenher den Prof und Slap abziehen. 
Aber Wehe ich muß danach ein "V" in die Karte eintragen. Dann laß ich Tinca Medicus 3 Tage in der Sonne liegen und komm dann asterixmäßig samt Fischschlacht vorbei!


----------



## MS aus G

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schöne Schlängler MS aus G , dickes Petri! Auch wieder mit Dendro Made geangelt?


Sorry rustaweli für meine späte Antwort!!!

Der mittlere war auf Tauwurm und die beiden anderen waren auf Dendro/Maden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rustaweli

MS aus G schrieb:


> Sorry rustaweli für meine späte Antwort!!!
> 
> Der mittlere war auf Tauwurm und die beiden anderen waren auf Dendro/Maden!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Danke und vor allem nur keinen Stress! 
Merkst Du Unterschiede in der Frequenz zwischen Wurm vs Dendro/Made? Nicht nur zwecks Aal, auch auf Barben bezogen.


----------



## MS aus G

Auf jeden Fall!!!

Fast die gesamten Fänge von Barben sind auf Dendro/Maden bei mir, oder deren Ableger! 

Letztes Jahr meine 78iger Biss auf Tauwurm/Bienenmade, ansonsten zu 95% Barben auf Dendro/Maden! Kann aber anderswo natürlich wieder anders sein!

Bei Aalen hält es sich allerdings die Waage, ungefähr! Allerdings sind die Größen auf Tauwurm meist besser, aber auch nicht immer! Ich fange zwar eigentlich recht viele Aale, aber auch fast nur kleine, bzw untermaßige, da bei uns ein Maß von 50cm gilt!!! Mit Köfi angele ich aber meist nicht auf Aal, was evtl. auch zu der geringen Größe beiträgt! Ist halt zeitlich bei mir immer recht knapp, und da kann ich nicht noch anfangen Köfi´s zu fangen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rustaweli

So, extrem übermotiviert soeben meine Teuerste auf Arbeit angerufen und einen Big OCC Deal gemacht. Schlaues Kerlchen. Neben 3 genehmigten Ausgängen in aller Früh am Feiertag u WE noch 2  Ausflüge bis in die Nacht ausgehandelt. Wir sind absolute Fans von Hatufim, darüber zu Homeland gekommen. Als Verhandlungsobjekt stand der Kauf der 8. Staffel statt auf Amazon zu warten. Eigentlich sind wir nicht so die TV u Serien Junkies, aber die beiden sowie Weissensee und Handmades Tale haben es uns angetan. Sie nannte mich Schlawiner da ich aus Eigennutz doppelten Eigennutz machen wollen und würde es sich überlegen. Aber ein Überlegen ihrerseits heißt in Männersprache "ja".  
Heute dann ganz Old School, ABU, Pin, Frolic. Bei Zubettgehen der Grundeln dann Wurm. Wie immer natürlich den Kopf hinterm Ring abgetrennt und in die Freiheit entlassend.
Freue mich, wird ne tolle OCC Woche.


----------



## rustaweli

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!!
> 
> Fast die gesamten Fänge von Barben sind auf Dendro/Maden bei mir, oder deren Ableger!
> 
> Letztes Jahr meine 78iger Biss auf Tauwurm/Bienenmade, ansonsten zu 95% Barben auf Dendro/Maden! Kann aber anderswo natürlich wieder anders sein!
> 
> Bei Aalen hält es sich allerdings die Waage, ungefähr! Allerdings sind die Größen auf Tauwurm meist besser, aber auch nicht immer! Ich fange zwar eigentlich recht viele Aale, aber auch fast nur kleine, bzw untermaßige, da bei uns ein Maß von 50cm gilt!!! Mit Köfi angele ich aber meist nicht auf Aal, was evtl. auch zu der geringen Größe beiträgt! Ist halt zeitlich bei mir immer recht knapp, und da kann ich nicht noch anfangen Köfi´s zu fangen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Allerbesten Dank Mario!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, extrem übermotiviert soeben meine Teuerste auf Arbeit angerufen und einen Big OCC Deal gemacht. Schlaues Kerlchen. Neben 3 genehmigten Ausgängen in aller Früh am Feiertag u WE noch 2  Ausflüge bis in die Nacht ausgehandelt.


Bäm, Hammerdeal, sofort die Les-Grossman-Medaille für herausragendes Verhandlungsgeschick/ Missusdiplomatie.



rustaweli schrieb:


> und würde es sich überlegen. Aber ein Überlegen ihrerseits heißt in Männersprache "ja".


So wars auch schon in der Kindheit, bei Kumpelübernachtungen oder dringend benötigten Spielzeugsachen. 
Sobald "überlegen" auf dem Tisch ist, ja schnell den Sack zumachen und mit dem Gewinn aufstehen, bloß nicht überreizen.

Wobei: "überlegen" kann auch ne unsichtbare Geheimklausel sein, a la "Ich habs mir überlegt, klar kannst Du angeln Gehen, aber sei so gut und mach nen kleinen Umweg und hol die Eicherustikal Wohnzimmergarnitur bei Tante Isolde auf Helgoland ab"
Also Vorsicht!
Hg

Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> So wars auch schon in der Kindheit, bei Kumpelübernachtungen oder dringend benötigten Spielzeugsachen.
> Sobald "überlegen" auf dem Tisch ist, ja schnell den Sack zumachen und mit dem Gewinn aufstehen, bloß nicht überreizen.
> 
> Wobei: "überlegen" kann auch ne unsichtbare Geheimklausel sein, a la "Ich habs mir überlegt, klar kannst Du angeln Gehen, aber sei so gut und mach nen kleinen Umweg und hol die Eicherustikal Wohnzimmergarnitur bei Tante Isolde auf Helgoland ab"
> Also Vorsicht!
> Hg
> 
> Minimax


Nee nee, ganz ohne versteckten Klauseln bin ich schon draussen, vertieft in einem Buch, sehnsüchtig wartend auf das Geräusch der Knarre, ab und an bedächtig den Kopf hebend um anhand der Swing die vergebene Liebesmüh der Grundeln zu registrieren.


----------



## Tricast

Der letzte Tag im Mai war ein wunderbarer, ein schöner und überaus erfolgreicher Tag für mich. Wir waren am späten Nachmittag und frühen Abend mal eben schnell an der Rentnerstrecke (Lune) um eine Runde zu Pietschern. Da die letzten Male der Erfolg eher durchwachsen war habe ich diesmal zu rabiateren Mitteln gegriffen. Ein 6ser Owner bestückt mit einer Brotflocke und ein kleiner Windows-Feeder von Preston wurden montiert und ab damit in die Fluten der Lune. Als Futter diente Sensas Gros Gardons Fine und TTX-Mais fein gemahlen; ein passives Futter extra für die dicken Rüsselmäuler angerichtet. Frau Hübner hat das Futter noch gepimt mit Sahnegeschmack und Pinkies. Was soll ich sagen, endlich habe ich auch mal genau so viel gefangen wie Frau Hübner, nämlich nichts. Nicht einmal ein Zupfer oder eine ausgelutschte Made, gar nichts bis auf das schöne Wetter. Susanne hat die Welt nicht mehr verstanden. Sonst hat sie wenigstens einen Kleinen oder aber Zupfer die sie nicht verwerten kann, aber diesmal. Gegen 21 Uhr haben wir das Gewässer wieder verlassen und uns unter absingen einer wohl bekannten Nationalhymne auf den Weg nach Hause gemacht.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Petri an Alle die draußen waren und erfolgreicher als wir.


----------



## rustaweli

Schade für Euch Tricast ! 
Das war also jenes Lied welches ich aus der Ferne vernahm, während ich meine Lektüre zur Seite legte um mich langsam aber sicher Nadel und Garn hinzugeben. 
Mir erging es ebenso wie Euch.


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast, aber immerhin draußen gewesen bei dem schönen Wetter.

Ich hab gestern Nacht irgendwas im Bach schmatzen hören. Vermute es waren Aale. Dummerweise reizt mich Aalangeln so überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

also wenn ich am Bach was schmatzen höre, würde ich an Minimax und sein Harzerium denken. Und nachher, also viel später vielleicht an einen Fischotter...

Gruß


----------



## Thomas.

Petri an allen die am Wasser waren,
nach ein paar stressigen Tagen bin ich heute Nachmittag mal tatsächlich nur für 2 Stunden zum Fluss und wollte mal abschalten, nix hören nur relaxen, hat auch fast geklappt bis mich ein 57er Döbel zum Tanz aufgefordert hat, ich konnte nicht nein sagen   der oder die hat ganz schön gas gegeben und ich hatte ein wenig mühe  ihn davon abzuhalten ins Unterholz zu flüchten, ich hatte gottlob die OCC mit und somit ging alles gut aus. danach habe ich eingepackt.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri zum stolzen Dickkopf Thomas. ! Die kurzen "einfach so" Sessions sind manchmal nicht die schlechtesten. 

Bei mir wird es langsam zäh, milde ausgedrückt. 3Uhr aufgestanden, auf 4 am Wasser gewesen. Kurz nach 7 daheim und wieder nix. 
Etwas zweifle ich an den fertigen Vorfächer mit Pelletband. Haken und Haar vielleicht zu klein? Selber binden, längeres Vorfach, Curve Shrank? Hatte heute wieder kurz so einen kurzen Zug drauf. Grundeln versuchen es ruppiger, kann mir aber auch was einreden. Blöd wenn man kein 100%iges Vertrauen hat. Egal, morgen sehe ich dafür bestimmt Fisch, Pepe wird mit an Board sein.


----------



## Thomas.

besten dank rustaweli 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Kurz nach 7 daheim und wieder nix.


tut mir leid, aber um 7Uhr da schlafen die Fische noch  , ich bin um 6Uhr los. um 9,10 hatte ich auf 20mm pop up boilie  treibend diesen 52cm Döbel, danach war ende. heute Abend noch mal kurz los


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, apropos Rhein: Dein langanhaltendes Martyrium an dessen Gestaden lieber @rhinefisher Geht mir nahe, aber ich spüre immer auch so ein bisschen lustvollen Masochismus in Deinen Berichten. Ich bin sicher, bald kommt der Tag an Dem Du wie Phönix aus dem (Rhein-)Sand aufsteigen wirst.


Oh je - ich will mich schon wieder erniedrigen und quälen....
Jetzt fahre ich an den Rhein und überlege ob ich überhaupt Köder benötige.
So mit dem blanken Haken zu fischen hätte doch was....


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Etwas zweifle ich an den fertigen Vorfächer mit Pelletband. Haken und Haar vielleicht zu klein? Selber binden, längeres Vorfach


ich nehme bei Pellet und ähnlichen (Hund-Katzenfutter) keine Vorfächer mit Haar mehr, mit Gummi direkt am Hakenbogen.



die linken Gummis sind so 1€ China Dinger(inklusive dem Spreitzer) und sind bei weiten besser als die um vielfach teuren Gurus  



bei gelochten einfach Gummi durch und fertig, braucht keinen Stopper


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> überlege ob ich überhaupt Köder benötige.
> So mit dem blanken Haken zu fischen hätte doch was....


Der ultimative Purist


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> als die um vielfach teuren *Gurus*


Von allen unverschämt teuren Nübsie/Tackle Firmen (huhu, Mr. Drennan, Mr. Fox, Mr. Matrix, bitte einmal aufstehen, danke) ist Guru, glaube ich, der Unverschämteste.
Während erstere nonchalant deftigste Preise aufrufen ohne rot zu werden, ist Guru auf dem Meer der schamlosen Preisgestaltung so weit hinausgeschwommen, das man ein ganz neues Vokabular benötigt ums zu beschreiben.
Die Guru Vorstände brauchen extra grosse Platingeldklammern, um ihre normal grossen Platingeldklammern zusammenzuhalten.
Man kauft dann natürlich trotzdem, vielleicht aus Verdatterung und Unglauben über die Preise für kleine Bleiklötzchen und Plastikschnipsel.

EDIT: oh, und natürlich ein herzliches Petri an Thomas. Zu den beiden traumhaften Döbeln!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

Q Minimax...

die erwähnten und andere Firmen machen doch Alles richtig. Die Produkte werden gekauft. Da kann der Preis noch so abartig hoch sein. Das geht, zumindest in unserem Quadranten doch schon Jahrzehnte so. Ob da nun Fuchs, der Markus mit Fell, die mit dem "Kordischen" Knoten (mal aus dem Karpfen-Tackle-Bereich) oder andere Ihre "Innovationen" oder todsicher fängig Range anbieten... ohne zahlende Kundschaft gäbs die lange nicht mehr.
Also nicht jammern, sondern entweder kaufen oder selbst machen. Ich glaub ich weiß wie Du Dich entscheidest...

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> der Markus mit Fell



Der ist leider nicht mehr unter uns.
Ob es die Marke noch weiterhin geben wird, muss man abwarten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sagt mal seht ihr hier im link rechts auch ein Bild von Andal ?





__





						markus pelzer - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## phirania

Ja das ja echt Krass.
Kann man das nicht ändern lassen.?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keene Ahnung.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keene Ahnung.


Ich habs mal Google gemeldet, wird aber wohl nix bringen. Da müsste die Verwandtschaft von Andal hinschreiben, mit Nachweisen.


----------



## Jason

Seltsam, ein Bild von Moringhoto erscheint auch, wenn man das Bild von Andal anklickt. Frechheit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Das sind die Avatarbilder hier vom AB. Wie kommen die dahin?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So mit dem blanken Haken zu fischen hätte doch was....


Wenn du den Haken auch noch weg läßt kannst du den Fischen nicht mehr weh tun. Und ganz entspannt aufs Wasser schauen. Es ist eine hohe Sicherheit gegeben, das dich bei deinen Entspannungsübungen kein Fisch stört.


----------



## Thomas.

So jetzt hoffe ich mal das es vielleicht mit meinem zweiten Flusskarpfen klappt, direkt vor mir ist ein Loch wo sich gerade drei von denen tummeln, so wie einige große Döbel. Solange ich nix Rascheln höre oder eine Ratte sehe Versuche ich es  bzw. Bleibe ich.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich nehme bei Pellet und ähnlichen (Hund-Katzenfutter) keine Vorfächer mit Haar mehr, mit Gummi direkt am Hakenbogen.
> Anhang anzeigen 375866
> Anhang anzeigen 375867
> 
> die linken Gummis sind so 1€ China Dinger(inklusive dem Spreitzer) und sind bei weiten besser als die um vielfach teuren Gurus
> Anhang anzeigen 375868
> Anhang anzeigen 375869
> 
> bei gelochten einfach Gummi durch und fertig, braucht keinen Stopper


Im Ernst? Du hast dadurch tatsächlich eine bessere Bissverwertung? Bisher traute ich solchen Bändern samt direktem Beködern überhaupt nicht. Das mindern meine Zweifel nicht minder. Hab noch solche Bänder mit extra kleinen Zusatzlochungen für den Haken rumliegen. In verschiedenen Größen von Chresta und Browning. Nen Versuch wäre es wert.
Danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Solange ich nix Rascheln höre oder eine Ratte sehe



Fürchtest du dich vor solchen Viechern?

Viel Erfolg Thomas.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Du hast dadurch tatsächlich eine bessere Bissverwertung? Bisher traute ich solchen Bändern samt direktem Beködern überhaupt nicht. Das mindern meine Zweifel nicht minder. Hab noch solche Bänder mit extra kleinen Zusatzlochungen für den Haken rumliegen. In verschiedenen Größen von Chresta und Browning. Nen Versuch wäre es wert.
> Danke!


Ich schwöre auf die Dinger 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fürchtest du dich vor solchen Viechern?
> 
> Viel Erfolg Thomas.


Danke,
Ich bin der erste der auf dem Tisch steht wenn ich eine sehe, und packe ein,


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf die Dinger
> 
> Danke,
> Ich bin der erste der auf dem Tisch steht wenn ich eine sehe, und packe ein,


Vor 2 Jahren bin ich am Swim Abends eingenickt und schreiend aufgesprungen als direkt neben mir ein Nutria Rascheln mich weckte    Ich glaube aber das Vieh hat sich mehr erschrocken


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> Solange ich nix Rascheln höre oder eine Ratte sehe Versuche ich es


Nachtblume Thomas, die Nachtblume ist das! Laß Dich von ihr nicht irreleiten, nur so bekommt sie Nahrung. Sie erblüht stetig versteckt in der Abenddämmerung, an geheimen Orten und ihre beängstigende aber betörrende Blüte besteht aus Angst und Schrecken, hoffend auf Bestäubung!
Aber mir geht es mittlerweile auch immer häufiger so. Irgendwie kommt mit der Dunkelheit und dem Erblühen der Nachtblume ein immer unwohligeres Gefühl. Denke liegt am Alter.
Wünsche Dir schauderhafte Stunden mit schönem Erfolg!
Auf jeden Fall "danke" zwecks Pelletbänder und dem Teilen Deiner Erfahrungen! Hilft mir vielleicht weiter.
Bißl spät heute, aber gleich serviere ich leckeres Shakshuka(israelisch),




bringe die Kleinen zu Bett und versuche meine Teuerste nicht überzustrapizieren. Werde sie liebevoll bezirzen und nebenher ein paar Vorfächer nach Deinem Rat binden.
Zieh was raus!


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren bin ich am Swim Abends eingenickt und schreiend aufgesprungen als direkt neben mir ein Nutria Rascheln mich weckte    Ich glaube aber das Vieh hat sich mehr erschrocken


Hör mir auf mit so Horrorgeschichten sonst pack ich sofort ein, ich glaube hier gibt es auch sowas oder Bisam hier sind einige Fallen aufgestellt


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit so Horrorgeschichten sonst pack ich sofort ein, ich glaube hier gibt es auch sowas oder Bisam hier sind einige Fallen aufgestellt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375893


Endgenial, wir haben scheinbar nicht nur die selben Vornamen sondern sind auch noch identische Weicheier


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> die linken Gummis sind so 1€ China Dinger(inklusive dem Spreitzer) und sind bei weiten besser als die um vielfach teuren Gurus




Hallo Thomas., 
hast du mal einen Link für mich .


----------



## rhinefisher

Nach einem sonnigen Nachmittag sind wir auch wieder Zuhause.
Und ich habe, so selbstverständlich ist das bei mir ja nicht, sogar einige Alande und Nasen gefangen.
Das lag aber nur an den 7 (!) Anglern stromauf in meiner Buhne und dem besonderen Schnitt selbiger.
Die haben sehr stark gefüttert, und ich bin in den Genuß des abtreibenden Futterteppichs gekommen.. .
Interessant war auch dass jeder Fisch in unter 3 Minuten auf dem Grill gelandet ist.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde es gut wenn entnommen wird,aber trotzden verwundert es mich etwas.
Weißfische esse ich, wenn überhaupt, nur als Frikko, und aus dem Rhein schon mal garnicht.
Trotzdem war es irgendwie schön, mal zu sehen wozu man eigentlich angelt - hatte so eine gewisse Romantik.


----------



## Slappy

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nach einem sonnigen Nachmittag sind wir auch wieder Zuhause.
> Und ich habe, so selbstverständlich ist das bei mir ja nicht, sogar einige Alande und Nasen gefangen.
> Das lag aber nur an den 7 (!) Anglern stromauf in meiner Buhne und dem besonderen Schnitt selbiger.
> Die haben sehr stark gefüttert, und ich bin in den Genuß des abtreibenden Futterteppichs gekommen.. .
> Interessant war auch dass jeder Fisch in unter 3 Minuten auf dem Grill gelandet ist.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde es gut wenn entnommen wird,aber trotzden verwundert es mich etwas.
> Weißfische esse ich, wenn überhaupt, nur als Frikko, und aus dem Rhein schon mal garnicht.
> Trotzdem war es irgendwie schön, mal zu sehen wozu man eigentlich angelt - hatte so eine gewisse Romantik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375898
> Anhang anzeigen 375896
> Anhang anzeigen 375897







Sehr schön. Dafür ein fettes Petri!!!! 
An alle anderen natürlich auch und an die, die heute noch draußen sind...... Holt mal was an die frische Luft. Es ist so schön draußen


----------



## rutilus69

Noch zwei Tage arbeiten und dann habe ich eine Woche Urlaub. Startfreigabe zum Angeln ist mir auch schon gegeben worden und das Wetter soll ja nach momentaner Vorherlüge auch passen. Mal schauen, ob ich noch ein paar Arten für die OCC überlisten kann.....


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas.,
> hast du mal einen Link für mich .


zb. 
eBay-Artikelnummer: einfach eingeben, ist jetzt 64, Cent teurer  
303588015822


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nach einem sonnigen Nachmittag sind wir auch wieder Zuhause.
> Und ich habe, so selbstverständlich ist das bei mir ja nicht, sogar einige Alande und Nasen gefangen.


Na, ein herzliches Petri, lieber rhinefisher , das Du dem Väterchen einige (ich wette, Jungs, der alte Tiefstapler hatte ein volles Netz!) Schöne Fische abtrotzen konntest. 
Obwohl: Irgendwie habe ich die stoisch-leichtherzigen Schneiderberichte aus Deiner Feder immer genossen, ich war schon drauf und dran, Deinen Gleichmut mir zu eigen zu machen- Jüngiblüngi (neben dem vielen hanebüchenen Unsinn den er verzapfte) nannte diese Haltung einst "Desinvolture".  Wenn bei mir wieder die bisslosen Tage kommen, will ich mir Dich als Vorbild nehmen.
Herzlich,
Dein
Minimax 




Elbtrottel schrieb:


> Q Minimax...
> Also nicht jammern, sondern entweder kaufen oder selbst mac


Lieber Elbtrottel
(ausdrucksstarker Nickname, btw),
verzeih bitte, aber ich muss Dich zweifach korrigieren, so leid es mir tut.

1) habe ich nicht *gejammert*, sondern einen satirisch überspitzten Kommentar zur Preispolitik führender Nübsielieferanten spielerisch ohne besondere Absicht eingeflochten.

2) Weiss ich sehr wohl selbst, wie ich mir mein Angelzubehör verschaffen kann, und die grundlegenden Optionen sind mir bekannt. Vgl. dazu auch die geringe Anzahl an Fragezeichen in meinem Post.

Ich hoffe, das dies zur Klärung beigetragen hat. Es wäre mir nämlich unangenehm vor meinen Stammtischbrüdern auf drastische Mittel wie Hauptsätze oder gar Ausrufezeichen in unseren Dialogen zurückgreifen zu müssen.

Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

lieber Minimax.

Deine Einlassungen werden momentan vom Großen Rat der Obertrottel geprüft.
Wobei ergänzend zu erwähnen ist, das der gemeine Nübsie-Lieferant nachweislich über gesicherte Quellen und Möglichkeiten verfügt, unsere Bestrebungen zur Selbstver- und Besorgung technisch ausgeifeltester Zubehörteile zu torpedieren. 
In diesem Zusammenhang möchten zwei wesentliche Slogans der Hersteller nicht unerwähnt bleiben: "Jammern gehört zum Handwerk" und "Butter bei die Fische".  Besonders perfide besonders der zweite, betrachtet man begleitend die Krise in der Molkerei-Branche in Zusammenhang mit der Versauerung unserer Angelgewässer.  Also sei bitte nicht Selbes (sauer). 
(Warnung: wer Harzerium nachmacht oder verfälscht, oder nachgemachtes und verfälschtes Harzerium in Verkehr bringt ist ein Falschharzer)
Um abschließend meine Befürchtungen zu minimieren, dass sich zwischen uns eine dezente Grundspannung aufbaut ( sozusagen tight lines) und die  massive Kritik an meiner Namenswahl hier überhand nimmt, schlage ich vor: ich gehe in mich, trainiere  Unterhandwürfe und strebe hier umgehend an, meinen Nicknamen in entweder Nick, Name oder Megamax ändern zu lassen. OK? 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas.

Petri für alle die heute zum Wasser sind,
nachdem ich gestern Abend nur einen biss(guten) hatte ihn aber verloren habe und Frauchen noch schläft fahr ich mal schnell für nee halbe Stunde zum Wasser nur gucken


----------



## keinangelprofi

Bin auch seit 5:30 Uhr am Platz. Bis jetzt noch Nix…


----------



## Thomas.

Langsam werden sie lästig


----------



## keinangelprofi

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Bin auch seit 5:30 Uhr am Platz. Bis jetzt noch Nix…


Mann Mann Mann, erst geht gar nix dann reißts beide Ruten gleichzeitig Krumm . Rute eins 3 m reingekurbelt mit der anderen Hand OCC Combo Anhieb und zwischen die Beine geklemmt die erste reingeholt... möchte nicht wissen welches gestell ich da gemacht hab


----------



## Thomas.

Petri keinangelprofi , Fluss oder Teich? und wie groß waren die ca.?

bei mir ist die halbe Stunde um, leider blieb es bei dem einen, aber mein Frauchen hat gerade einen Anruf erhalten, ob sie für eine Kollegin von 11.30-14.30 einspringen kann  und da sie eine Nette ist macht sie es natürlich, so habe ich noch mal eine halbe Stunde wo ich los kann


----------



## keinangelprofi

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Bin auch seit 5:30 Uhr am Platz. Bis jetzt noch Nix…





Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri @keinangelprofi , Fluss oder Teich? und wie groß waren die ca.?


Satzer aus dem Vereinsweiher. 
Größe war nicht der Rede wert. Ein schöner ist mir dann noch aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## Slappy

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann, erst geht gar nix dann reißts beide Ruten gleichzeitig Krumm . Rute eins 3 m reingekurbelt mit der anderen Hand OCC Combo Anhieb und zwischen die Beine geklemmt die erste reingeholt... möchte nicht wissen welches gestell ich da gemacht hab
> Anhang anzeigen 375914


Sehr geil., Petri  

Ich entspann ne Runde im Wald, bevor es nachher an dir **** geht um so zu tun als würde ich Hechte fangen


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri keinangelprofi , Fluss oder Teich? und wie groß waren die ca.?
> 
> bei mir ist die halbe Stunde um, leider blieb es bei dem einen, aber mein Frauchen hat gerade einen Anruf erhalten, ob sie für eine Kollegin von 11.30-14.30 einspringen kann  und da sie eine Nette ist macht sie es natürlich, so habe ich noch mal eine halbe Stunde wo ich los kann


hat sich erledigt, viel wichtigeres hat sich angekündigt, meine Große Enkelin möchte von Opa einen Angelstuhl da ich ja soviel habe, jetzt kommt sie ihn gleich abholen da verzichte ich gerne mal auf nee halbe Stunde fischen.
vielleicht heute Abend noch mal, wenn mein Schwager der sich für 16Uhr angekündigt hat sich wider auf dem Heimweg macht. (sooo schlecht war der Look Down doch nicht  Vorsicht!! Spaß)


----------



## Slappy

Im Wald, da gibt es Tinca.... 
Wunderschöne Tinca.... 
Ich fang im Wald die Tinca, 
Die wunderschönen Tinca... 



















Und Augenrot natürlich auch


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> Langsam werden sie lässig
> Anhang anzeigen 375912


Deine Probleme möchte ich mal haben.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deine Probleme möchte ich mal haben.


soo lästig sind sie ja nicht  aber wenn er mal nicht beißen soll hat man sie dran, der Kollege(ca. 50cm) hier hat bzw. wollte sich einen 30mm Waller Pellet(am Haar)   reintun, der gestrige mit der 20mm Murmel war mir schon unheimlich.
nächstes mal werde ich einen Teigklumpen in Golfball Größe nehmen


----------



## rustaweli

Satz mit X halt...
Bevor es zur Gartenarbeit geht, noch schnell ein paar Fragen.
Angelmais
Sind die Dinger einigermaßen grundelresistend(Festigkeit, Größe)?
Am Haken oder Haar?

Miniboilies, 8-9mm
Braucht es dafür unbedingt eine Selbshakmontage?

Bei all dem geht es mir um Specimen, danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Miniboilies, 8-9mm
> Braucht es dafür unbedingt eine Selbshakmontage?



Geht besser damit weil die so hart sind dass sie ein vernünftiges Haken des Fisches erschweren oder verhindern wenn sie direkt am Haken hängen.
Abgesehen davon lassen sie sich harte Boilies nur schwer am Haken anbringen.
Falls es ganz weiche Boilies sind, könnte man sie aber wohl auch direkt anködern.

Zu Grundeln weiß ich nix. Hier gibt es keine.


----------



## keinangelprofi

rustaweli schrieb:


> Satz mit X halt...


War nach dem Weiher noch am Fluss und wollte einen OCC Punkt klar machen. gab aber nichts Neues, allerdings einen schön gezeichneten barsch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> ich wette, Jungs, der alte Tiefstapler hatte ein volles Netz!


Sarkasmus..?
Es waren 7 oder 8 und sie waren KLEIN..
Wenn ich nicht ganz genau wüsste, dass ich ein sehr sehr guter Angler bin, würde ich so langsam mal mit dem Ritzen anfangen..
Oder zumindest mit Opium - das soll einem ja angeblich über vieles hinweg helfen....
Aber es stimmt schon; weniger "desinvolture" würde meinen Ergebnissen bestimmt nicht schaden, aber dazu bräuchte ich verwertbare Bestände, und die sehe ich mittlerweile nur noch am Meer..
Ich will endlich wieder Reisen - Reisen ist schön und bringt leckeren Fisch auf meinen Campingtisch...


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht besser damit weil die so hart sind dass sie ein vernünftiges Haken des Fisches erschweren oder verhindern wenn sie direkt am Haken hängen.
> Abgesehen davon lassen sie sich harte Boilies nur schwer am Haken anbringen.
> Falls es ganz weiche Boilies sind, könnte man sie aber wohl auch direkt anködern.
> 
> Zu Grundeln weiß ich nix. Hier gibt es keine.


Danke! 
Bei den Miniboilies meinte ich eher direkt den Selbsthakeffekt zwecks Blei, oder ob auch eine leichtere Bebleiung, vielleicht gar Seitenarm oder Durchlauf ausreicht. Soweit mir bekannt wird der Köder aufgesaugt, aufgenommen und der Haken am Haar dreht sich rein. Schreck - Flucht -... Ginge das auch an leichter Montage, 15-30 Gramm mit folgendem Anhieb? 

Angelmais, Haar oder Haken? 
Gedacht wird bei all den Fragen an allroundiges Angeln auf große Rotaugen, proppere Döbel, größere Brassen sowie normale Schleien u/o Karpfen. 

An die Grundelgeplagten - Erfahrungen mit Angelmais und Grundeln? Also die Gläser vom Händler? 

Petri hier noch Euch in der Runde zu Schleien, Döbeln, Barschen, Alanden...!


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei 30 gr. geht da bei den Method-Feederkoerben ja auch, der Sinn ist ja der, das der Fisch sich selber harkt. Ob das bei 15 gr. auch noch klappt,???? Wenn du den Biss mitbekommt, sollte das auch mit Anschlag gehen, aber ich perspehnlich wuerde das anzweifeln. Da ist so ein Köder schneller ausgespuckt als du es draußen mitbekommen hast.


----------



## Slappy

So die Herren. 
Ich bin wieder zuhause. Und das nur weil ich echt Hunger habe..... 

Es war ein wunderschöner Tag! 
Um 13:30 informierte mich mein Kumpel das er Kopfschmerzen hat und nicht angeln kommt. 
Das machte mir jetzt nicht wirklich etwas. Wie ich ja schon oft schrieb, ist die Lahn eine *#&%*..... 
Also blieb ich einfach im Wald. 

Der Schleie, welche ich bereits zeigte, folgten einige Augenrot. Dann aber waren die Bisse wieder anders. Gar nicht so einfach da einen zu verwandeln wenn die 0,5oz Spitze kaum zuckt..... 
Irgendwann ging dann endlich die Spitze rum und der Fisch hing! Die 2. Schleie! Leider blieb mir ein Foto verwehrt da die Dame einfach ins Wasser zurück sprang anstatt still liegen zu bleiben. 
Im Anschluß gab es weitere Augenrot und noch viel mehr Bisse selbiger. 
Um mich herum liefen die ganze Zeit Rehe sowie ein junger Hirsch. Die Vögel sangen und ich war glücklich. 
Im Augenwinkel sah ich wieder ein heftigen Ruck in der Spitze und die Schnur war schlaff. Kurz gewartet, aber es passierte nichts. Also die Schnur wieder auf Spannung bringen..... 1,2,3 Umdrehungen später war die Schnur immer noch schlaff und kein Wiederstand zu spüren..... Naja gut, wer weiß was für Monster hier leben und sich eventuell das Augenrot samt Vorfacher geschnappt hat . 
Ich kurbel und kurbel und kurbel.... Also hab ich aufgehört zu träumen und schaute mal was die Schnur so treibt....... Die geht ja in die komplett andere Richtung..... Offensichtlich ist der Fisch einfach die ganze Zeit mitgeschwommen. Dann endlich Kontakt. Die Bremse surrt und mir war klar das es die dritte Art des Tages ist! 
Kurz danach lag dieser schöne Fisch an Land. 





Danach folgten weitere Augenrot und ein neuer OCC Fisch für mich! 




Zum Glück geht es bei der Wissenschaftlichen Erhebung nicht um die Größe   

Jetzt aber endlich was essen....


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...
> Der Hook hat 2 schöne Rotaugen erfeedert, ich habe die


Immer wenn ich ne Weile nicht hier reinschaue,kommt es einem vor als ob der Ükel in Lichtgeschwindigkeit an einem vorbei zieht 
Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Wochen !!!
Anbei noch ein Pic von einem de beiden Rotaugen aus der Session mit dem rhinefisher

Und als kleines extra Schmankerl noch ein weiteres von diesen fetten 40er Rotaugen die ich mir die letzte Zeit geholt habe.
Ansonsten erspare ich euch die Pics der letzten Zeit,viele Brassen,Rotaugen,Ukelei aber nix wirklich kapitales.
Bei uns hat jetzt auch der Zander die Schonzeit hinter sich,und ich hab in letzter Zeit eher die Räuber geärgert.


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger .
Bei mir hat es leider wieder nicht geklappt mit dem angeln.
Aber egal hier geht gerade die Welt unter.
Starkregen und Gewitter...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sarkasmus..?


Nein, ganz einfach freundliche Anteilnahme und Aufmunterung, so gemeint wie es geschrieben war.


----------



## Jason

Petri an allen Fängern des Tages. Da wir heute Feiertag haben wollte ich heute Abend noch eine Runde am Flüsschen drehen. Aber wie waren bei Freunden eingeladen und es wurde doch sehr spät. Und morgen ruft wieder die Frühschicht, no Brückentag. Am Sonntag geht es erst wieder los. Flüsschen oder Teiche? Ihr dürft entscheiden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Flüsschen


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Petri an allen Fängern des Tages. Da wir heute Feiertag haben wollte ich heute Abend noch eine Runde am Flüsschen drehen. Aber wie waren bei Freunden eingeladen und es wurde doch sehr spät. Und morgen ruft wieder die Frühschicht, no Brückentag. Am Sonntag geht es erst wieder los. Flüsschen oder Teiche? Ihr dürft entscheiden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason 
Teiche!

Petri Heil allen Fängern!
Tolle Berichte.

Ich war heute nachmittag wieder mit der UL Rute auf Raubfisch unterwegs (siehe Fangtrööt).


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei 30 gr. geht da bei den Method-Feederkoerben ja auch, der Sinn ist ja der, das der Fisch sich selber harkt. Ob das bei 15 gr. auch noch klappt,???? Wenn du den Biss mitbekommt, sollte das auch mit Anschlag gehen, aber ich perspehnlich wuerde das anzweifeln. Da ist so ein Köder schneller ausgespuckt als du es draußen mitbekommen hast.


Danke!
 Ich zweifle ja auch, bzw gehe wieder total verkopft an die Sache.
Geht Ausspucken überhaupt? Der Haken dreht sich doch rein und fäßt, wenigstens etwas bei leichtem Blei. So meine Theorie. Aber bei meinen Frequenzen derzeit bleibt wenig Raum für Experimente. Schon oft hakte sich bei mir der Haken beim Beködern und ruckeln zwecks Blei leicht ein. Sollte mir doch die 5M Flucht geben bis sofortigen Anschlag. Denkfehler?
Wo ist Geo wenn man ihn braucht?! geomas , Du fischt doch ab und an mit Pellets, oder? Wie sieht da Deine Montage aus, wie die Bebleiung, wie ist der Hakeffekt?
Thomas. zieht das Band direkt auf den Haken. Denke da muß das Verhältnis zwischen Hakengröße und Köder genauestens passen. Hast Du da eine Festbleimontage? Durchlauf, wie leicht/schwer?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du machst zu viele Gedanken.
Es bleibt längst nicht jeder Fisch hängen, der den Haken einsaugt.
Oftmals greift er einfach nicht weil der Fisch ihn aus einem ungünstigen Winkel angesaugt hat. 30gr. reichen aus um kleine Haken (Gr. 8 und kleiner) einigermaßen greifen zu lassen.
Einem leichten Anhieb sollte man trotzdem noch nachsetzen.

Ich mag ja Dumbells. Die lassen sich so schön einfach am Pelletband(welches am Haar hängt) einschlaufen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Genau wie Professor Tinca schon schrieb, längst nicht jeder Fisch bleibt an einem Pellet, Boilie oder Co. hängen. Bei meinen Pellets kann man beim Kontrolleinholen immer sehr gut sehen, wer da unten schon bei gewesen ist. Raspelspuren am Pellet sind eigentlich immer vorhanden. Und das  für ein Rotauge ein Pellet zu groß ist, daran glaube ich inzwischen nicht mehr. Da werden teilweise Dreier-Pellets-Ketten mit 14 mm Pellets von Rotaugen eingesaugt, da fragt man sich, wie das technisch gehen soll. Klappt aber. Und dann muß ja auch noch der Haken mit ins Maul gelangen, der Fisch sich festhaken, und beim Drillen wurden die Pellets dann auch noch wieder ausgespuckt. Das einzige was dir mit zu großen Bleien passieren kann, du bekommst vom Biß überhaupt nichts mit. Das ist dann nur ein Zucken in der Rutenspitze oder nur ein Tönchen im Bißanzeiger. Da kann dann schon mal ein kleiner Brassen länger am Haken sitzen und kommt mit 100 gr. nicht weiter, liegt aber auch immer am Fisch, wie er drauf ist. Pelletbänder haben nur eine Entfernung zum Haken, da kann man nichts ändern. Das paßt aber meistens schon. Ich versuche immer, das Pettetband etwas höher am Hakenschaft zu positionieren, meine, dann haken die Fische besser. Obwohl man ja überhaupt nicht weiß, wie das Pellet mit dem Haken unten auf dem Grund aufkommt. Lieber angel ich mit Haar-Haken, da kann das Haar ruhig etwas länger sein, dann kommt eben noch ein zweiter kleinerer Pellet mit drauf oder auch zwei Pellets statt einem Großen. Und was leider bei vielen Pellets zu bemängeln ist, die Lochungen sind leider nicht einheitlich. Der eine Pellets geht aufs Haar und der andere klemmt fest. Also in scharfer Pelletbohrer bringt das schon Vorteile und erleichtert das Aufziehen aufs Haar. Und nimm gleich gebohrte Pellets, selber Bohren ergibt viel Ausschuß.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Genau wie Professor Tinca schon schrieb, längst nicht jeder Fisch bleibt an einem Pellet, Boilie oder Co. hängen. Bei meinen Pellets kann man beim Kontrolleinholen immer sehr gut sehen, wer da unten schon bei gewesen ist. Raspelspuren am Pellet sind eigentlich immer vorhanden. Und das  für ein Rotauge ein Pellet zu groß ist, daran glaube ich inzwischen nicht mehr. Da werden teilweise Dreier-Pellets-Ketten mit 14 mm Pellets von Rotaugen eingesaugt, da fragt man sich, wie das technisch gehen soll. Klappt aber. Und dann muß ja auch noch der Haken mit ins Maul gelangen, der Fisch sich festhaken, und beim Drillen wurden die Pellets dann auch noch wieder ausgespuckt. Das einzige was dir mit zu großen Bleien passieren kann, du bekommst vom Biß überhaupt nichts mit. Das ist dann nur ein Zucken in der Rutenspitze oder nur ein Tönchen im Bißanzeiger. Da kann dann schon mal ein kleiner Brassen länger am Haken sitzen und kommt mit 100 gr. nicht weiter, liegt aber auch immer am Fisch, wie er drauf ist. Pelletbänder haben nur eine Entfernung zum Haken, da kann man nichts ändern. Das paßt aber meistens schon. Ich versuche immer, das Pettetband etwas höher am Hakenschaft zu positionieren, meine, dann haken die Fische besser. Obwohl man ja überhaupt nicht weiß, wie das Pellet mit dem Haken unten auf dem Grund aufkommt. Lieber angel ich mit Haar-Haken, da kann das Haar ruhig etwas länger sein, dann kommt eben noch ein zweiter kleinerer Pellet mit drauf oder auch zwei Pellets statt einem Großen. Und was leider bei vielen Pellets zu bemängeln ist, die Lochungen sind leider nicht einheitlich. Der eine Pellets geht aufs Haar und der andere klemmt fest. Also in scharfer Pelletbohrer bringt das schon Vorteile und erleichtert das Aufziehen aufs Haar. Und nimm gleich gebohrte Pellets, selber Bohren ergibt viel Ausschuß.


Vielen Dank Euch! 
Was die Bohrungen angeht, so werde ich wahrscheinlich kaum drauf zurückgreifen. Entweder per Band am Haken, selbst binden mit Band am Haar, oder fertig kaufen mit Band. Bei Mais gefallen mir die fertigen Haarmontagen von Drennan mit diesem langen Stopper daran, welcher durchgeschoben wird. 
Meine Sorge zwecks Bebleiung und extra Anhieb mindert sich jedenfalls gerade, danke! 

Jetzt seid doch alle nett so bitte, wie schaut es denn nun mit dem Mais aus Gläsern beim Händler aus? Abknabberressistent?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mais aus Gläsern beim Händler aus? Abknabberressistent?



Naja. Besser als Dosenmais und immer einen Versuch wert aber früher oder später machen die Kleinfische auch den ab.
An der Selbsthakmontage jedenfalls sind Boilies und Dumbells besser um sicher zu gehen dass auch nach einer Weile noch ein Köder dran ist und die Montage nicht umsonst liegt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Also Mais ist in meinen Augen alles, nur nicht Abknabberressistant. Da muss man öfters nachschauen oder wie bei mir, ein künstliches Maiskorn am Ende der Kette machen. Das hält auch beim Werfen besser.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Thomas. zieht das Band direkt auf den Haken. Denke da muß das Verhältnis zwischen Hakengröße und Köder genauestens passen. Hast Du da eine Festbleimontage? Durchlauf, wie leicht/schwer?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du machst zu viele Gedanken.


ich fische nur mit Durchlaufmontage, und da spielt das Bleigewicht keine rolle, Schnur ein wenig auf Spannung und das wars, und das Verhältnis zwischen Hakengröße und Köder nehme ich auch nicht so genau, aber viel kleiner oder größer als der Durchmesser vom Köder sollte der Haken nicht sein(Hakenspitze zum Schenkel).


----------



## hester

Ich machs auch wie Thomas. Diese "Selbsthakmethoden" werden in meinen Augen völlig überbewertet. Wichtig finde ich die Vorfachlänge, bei mir meist 10 oder 30cm im Stillgewässer, Fließgewässer bei mir 50 und 75cm.


----------



## rustaweli

Große Ükelianer Ihr alle seid!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Große Ükelianer Ihr alle seid!


Hatt Rusti recht. 
Da ich kaum und selten mit Haar Pellets Festblei etc. fische, das aber nun doch auch mal in Angriff nehme möchte, habe ich Die guten Beiträge mit grossen Interesse und Gewinn verfolgt.
Vielen Dank Jungs


----------



## rustaweli

"Allround" goes more allround! 
Mein Schneidern bleibt gleich. Aber schee war es und grundelresistend.


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli: Kannst du ggf. sagen von welcher Marke die von Dir verwendente Feederablage ist? Besten Dank und ein kräftiges Petri.


----------



## Trotta

Zwei Brassen hatte ich bislang. Einen Vierziger auf Frolic, einen Dreißiger auf Mais. Und Besuch von einem neugierigen Biber.


----------



## Professor Tinca

N'abend Freunde.
Ich komme gerade vom Flüsschen. Das war eigentlich nicht geplant heute aber meine Frau wollte nach dem Abendessen noch frische Luft schnappen und deshalb sind wir zum Flüsschen
Ich natürlich mit Hintergedanken. Also eine Rute, n Kescher und n Sandwich-Brot mitgenommen und nach Döbeln Ausschau gehalten.......















Döbel angeln mit Schwimmbrot ist megaspannend und erfolgreich.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## rustaweli

Trotta schrieb:


> Zwei Brassen hatte ich bislang. Einen Vierziger auf Frolic, einen Dreißiger auf Mais. Und Besuch von einem neugierigen Biber.
> Anhang anzeigen 376103


Auch mit Swing, sehr schön und natürlich "Petri"! 
Frolic, gefällt mir!


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> rustaweli: Kannst du ggf. sagen von welcher Marke die von Dir verwendente Feederablage ist? Besten Dank und ein kräftiges Petri.


Ach Du Schreck, weiß ich so aus dem Stehgreif garnicht. Werde morgen für Dich schauen, hoffe es steht drauf.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> N'abend Freunde.
> Ich komme gerade vom Flüsschen. Das war eigentlich nicht geplant heute aber meine Frau wollte noch frische Luft schnappen und deshalb sind wir zum Flüsschen
> Ich natürlich mit Hintergedanken. Also eine Rute, n Kescher und n Sandwich-Brot mitgenommen und nach Döbeln Ausschau gehalten.......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 376105
> Anhang anzeigen 376106
> Anhang anzeigen 376107
> Anhang anzeigen 376108
> 
> 
> Döbel angeln mit Schwimmbrot ist megaspannend und erfolgreich.
> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


Monströse Maschinen, ein ganz kräftiges Petri! Was bietest Du den schweren Jungs so als Ködergrösse an?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Was bietest Du den schweren Jungs so als Ködergrösse an?



Petri Dank!

Etwa ein Sechstel einer SW-Brotscheibe am 2er "Gamakatsu Worm 39"(der ist schön leicht) bis zu einem Viertel einer SW-Brotscheibe am 1er "Gamakatsu Worm 39".
Montage ist einfach - farblose 0,25er Mono gefettet!
Darauf ein schwimmender 8 -15gr. Sbirolino(je nach Wind und nötiger Wurfweite), der durch 2 bis drei Gummistopper in Position gehalten wird. Abstand zwischen Haken und Sbiro etwa 70 - 120cm je nach Beißlaune.

Mehr braucht's nicht.
Hab mir letztens extra die 4m Tatanka slim Force(siehe Foto) dafür zugelegt. Die ist leicht, hat anständig Rückgrat und bändigt mir auch den dicköpfigsten Dickkopf.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Dank!
> 
> Etwa ein Sechstel einer SW-Brotscheibe am 2er "Gamakatsu Worm 39"(der ist schön leicht) bis zu einem Viertel einer SW-Brotscheibe am 1er "Gamakatsu Worm 39".
> Montage ist einfach - farblose 0,25er Mono gefettet!
> Darauf ein schwimmender 8 -15gr. Sbirolino, der durch 2 bis drei Gummistopper in Position gehalten wird. Abstand zwischen Haken und Sbiro etwa 70 - 120cm je nach Beißlaune.
> 
> Mehr braucht's nicht.


Und wie siehts mit Interferenzen/Störungen Knabbereien durch Kleinis und Jungvolk aus? 
Oder sind die dicken Brummer alleine unterwegs bzw. Spottest Du die besseren Fische und wirfst sie gezielt an?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit Interferenzen/Störungen Knabbereien durch Kleinis und Jungvolk aus?
> Oder sind die dicken Brummer alleine unterwegs bzw. Spottest Du die besseren Fische und wirfst sie gezielt an?




Aahhhh du willst es ganz genau wissen.
Ich werfe erst Brot rein und gucke wo vernünftige Fische steigen.
Da sind dann auch keine Kleinis.


----------



## rustaweli

Ich weiß nicht so recht, Gummi, Hardbait, Tulip, ...., irgendwie scheinen die Großen Brot in jeglicher Form zu favorisieren. Petri Professor Tinca !


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> irgendwie scheinen die Großen Brot in jeglicher Form zu favorisieren.



Döbel?
Ja!!!!!
Und Harzenium und alles was nach Fisch stinkt!
Sogar Fische(auch Stücke und halbe).


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aahhhh du willst es ganz genau wissen.


Na, aber unbedingt, kein Wunder bei Deinen prächtigen Fängen. Ükeln heißt lernen


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht, Gummi, Hardbait, Tulip, ...., irgendwie scheinen die Großen Brot in jeglicher Form zu favorisieren. Petri Professor Tinca !


Macht euch nicht so viel Gedanken. Angeln gehen und selbst probieren. Jeder findet seine Linie. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Döbel?
> Ja!!!!!
> Und Harzenium und alles was nach Fisch stinkt!
> Sogar Fische(auch Stücke und halbe).


Wenn man sich mal die ganzen klassischen Johnniköder anguckt, dann geht's glaub ich noch nicht mal in erster Linie ums Aroma-obwohl einige aber nicht alle Köder kräftig morcheln, aber: Brot ist ja z.b. eher dezent, Kirschen ebenso.
Aber alle Klassiker sind 1. In grossen Portionen servierbar- Döbel nutzen halt ihre evolutionären Vorteil ihrer Megafutterluke
Und sie sind 2. immer visuell auffällig (rosa/gelbes Tulip, knallrote Kirschen, rosig-rote Leber, gelb-weisslicher Käse und besonders weißes Brot)
Oh, und alle berühmten Döbelköder sind auch nicht steinhart wie Boillies, sondern "munchy"


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Macht euch nicht so viel Gedanken. Angeln gehen und selbst probieren. Jeder findet seine Linie.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ach, etwas fachsimpeln und mutmaßen ist ja erlaubt. Das gehört dazu.


----------



## Forelle74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jetzt seid doch alle nett so bitte, wie schaut es denn nun mit dem Mais aus Gläsern beim Händler aus? Abknabberressistent?


Hallo 
Der einzige Mais  der wirklich gut hält ist selbstgemachter Hartmais.
Bei Interesse stell ich gern ein Rezept ein.
Ist recht einfach herzustellen. 
Petri allen Fängern  .

Professor Tinca 
Du zauberst ja immer ordentliche Döbel raus. 
Petri.


Morgen geht's ans Wasser zum Friedfisch Angeln. 
Extra Grüße an alle die demnächst ans Wasser kommen. 
Holt was raus. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, aber unbedingt, kein Wunder bei Deinen prächtigen Fängen. Ükeln heißt lernen


So sieht es aus! Nubsies kenne ich, nun auch "munchy".
Aber im Ernst, was der Ükel mir seit meinem Einstieg alles mitgegeben hat ist für mich anglerisch nicht in Gold aufzuwiegen. Für all dies hätte ich mehrere Anglerleben gebraucht. Auch der sich von mir immer mehr rauskristallisierende "My Way". Weiß nicht ob ich ohne Euch und dem Stammtisch anglerisch so zu mir selbst gefunden hätte.


----------



## Forelle74

Guten Morgen. 
So die Ruten sind scharf  .





Occ Combo mit Waggler und Wurm/ Made bestückt. 
Und die Tica Test Combo min ner Method Feeder Montage. 
Mit meiner eigenen Mais Creation.


----------



## rustaweli

Forelle74
Dann hau bitte raus wie Du Deinen Hartmais aufpeppst! Kochen und säuern lassen? Machte ich auch schon. Riesen Sack Mais gekauft. Problem war für mich irgendwie das Unspontane. Tage vorher kochen und gehen lassen. Zu lang lagern riecht es, naja. Zusätzlich verdankte ich dem offenen Sack Mäuse in der Garage. Aber vielleicht sollte ich das Thema nochmals angehen.
Viel Erfolg Dir noch!

Skott
Auf der Ablage steht leider nix drauf. Also dann entweder vom Gerlinger oder ne Hausmarke von einem meiner 2 Läden. Sorry!


----------



## Forelle74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Forelle74
> Dann hau bitte raus wie Du Deinen Hartmais aufpeppst! Kochen und säuern lassen? Machte ich auch schon. Riesen Sack Mais gekauft. Problem war für mich irgendwie das Unspontane. Tage vorher kochen und gehen lassen. Zu lang lagern riecht es, naja. Zusätzlich verdankte ich dem offenen Sack Mäuse in der Garage. Aber vielleicht sollte ich das Thema nochmals angehen.
> Viel Erfolg Dir .


Hab noch was gefangen. 
Bericht gibt's später   

Zum Mais.
Als Hakenköder möchte ich ihn nicht gärig.
Ich wollte ihn so ähnlich hinbekommen wie im Laden. 
Den Mais ca 30-40 min kochen.
Bei Bedarf Vanille oder andere Aromen zugeben.
Dann nochmal Einkochen.(Einwecke)n
Besser kleine Mengen 
Ein paar hab ich getestet. 
Die halten mindestens ein Jahr und alles ist perfekt. 




Wenn man zu lange kocht Platz der Mais.
Wenn mann zu kurz kocht gärt er.
Viel Spass beim nachkochen


----------



## rustaweli

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefangen.
> Bericht gibt's später
> 
> Zum Mais.
> Als Hakenköder möchte ich ihn nicht gärig.
> Ich wollte ihn so ähnlich hinbekommen wie im Laden.
> Den Mais ca 30-40 min kochen.
> Bei Bedarf Vanille oder andere Aromen zugeben.
> Dann nochmal Einkochen.(Einwecke)n
> Besser kleine Mengen
> Ein paar hab ich getestet.
> Die halten mindestens ein Jahr und alles ist perfekt.
> Anhang anzeigen 376193
> 
> Wenn man zu lange kocht Platz der Mais.
> Wenn mann zu kurz kocht gärt er.
> Viel Spass beim nachkochen


Das widerrum weckt nun mein Interesse und sieht dazu noch sehr gut aus! Danke! 
Jetzt aber bitte ganz genau und für Leute wie mich noch idiotensicher. 
30-40 Min kochen, evtl Aromen dazu. Dann? Abkühlen lassen und einkochen? Wie genau einkochen? Bleibt der Mais schön fest in der Konsistenz auch nach Monaten? 
Welche Aromen eignen sich besonders, welche weniger, welche "verkochen" sozusagen? 
Gefällt mir, ernsthaft!


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Skott
> Auf der Ablage steht leider nix drauf. Also dann entweder vom Gerlinger oder ne Hausmarke von einem meiner 2 Läden. Sorry!


rustaweli , danke für die Antwort, aber die Frage nach dem Hersteller der Ablage kam nicht von mir, sonder von Kneto


----------



## rustaweli

Skott schrieb:


> rustaweli , danke für die Antwort, aber die Frage nach dem Hersteller der Ablage kam nicht von mir, sonder von Kneto


Man wird alt. Kneto , entschuldige vielmals!


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das widerrum weckt nun mein Interesse und sieht dazu noch sehr gut aus! Danke!
> Jetzt aber bitte ganz genau und für Leute wie mich noch idiotensicher.
> 30-40 Min kochen, evtl Aromen dazu. Dann? Abkühlen lassen und einkochen? Wie genau einkochen? Bleibt der Mais schön fest in der Konsistenz auch nach Monaten?
> Welche Aromen eignen sich besonders, welche weniger, welche "verkochen" sozusagen?
> Gefällt mir, ernsthaft!


Das mit dem abschließenden "Einkochen" interessiert mich auch...- ich habe immer Angst, dass mir dann die Gläser um die Ohren fliegen...?!?
Ich kenne z. B. bei Marmelade oder Gelee nur die Methode des heißen Abfüllens, verschließen mit dem Deckel und dann stürzen, soll heißen,
auf den Kopf stellen und so erkalten lassen.


----------



## Minimax

Boah, liebe Stammtischbrüder, es ist herrliches Wetter, ich hatte totale Startfreigabe, verschiedene Köder galore, und meine ganzen Lieblingscombos, Haken, Nübsies etc in einem Bereitschaftsgrad wie aus dem Lehrbuch.

Aber heut hab ich einfach den Hintern nicht hochgekriegt. Ich hatte -furchtbarer Gedanke- einfach keine Lust. Dabei hätte ich locker 3,4 Ideen und Gewässer, die dringend überprüft werden müssten, oder eben meine übliche Johnnienummer wär auch ne Option gewesen.

Aber nö. Ich lungere einfach herum, schmökere und stöbere etc. Völlige Energielosigkeit. Ist auch ganz schön, aber dennoch..


----------



## Forelle74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das widerrum weckt nun mein Interesse und sieht dazu noch sehr gut aus! Danke!
> Jetzt aber bitte ganz genau und für Leute wie mich noch idiotensicher.
> 30-40 Min kochen, evtl Aromen dazu. Dann? Abkühlen lassen und einkochen? Wie genau einkochen? Bleibt der Mais schön fest in der Konsistenz auch nach Monaten?
> Welche Aromen eignen sich besonders, welche weniger, welche "verkochen" sozusagen?
> Gefällt mir, ernsthaft!


Ich koche den Mais je nach Reifegrad.
Also trockener Viehmais dauert ca. 40min.
Zuckermais ist nach 20 min fertig.
Wichtig ist das auch die letzte Maisstärke durchgekocht ist,sonst gährt er.
Trockener Mais verdoppelt sein Volumen ungefähr.
Die Haut ist noch leicht hart(eher ledrig)und innen ähnlich wie ne Nuss von der Konsistenz.
Das Bleibt so über Jahre.
Hab gestern ne Dose geöffnet die war knapp 1.5 Jahre alt.
Die war genauso wie die frisch eingekochten.

Vanillezucker hält den Geschmack immer gleich.
Nur muss man den mit einkochen.
Ist aber recht schwach im Aroma.
Am besten ein ca 3cm langes Stück einer gebrauchten Vanilleschote mit rein.
Aber erst ins Glas zum Einkochen.
Mit Rum öä. hab ich noch nicht experimentiert.

Thema Einkochen:
Scott @Rustawelli und alle  

Ich nehm einen großen Topf umd hau ca. 5 cm Wasser rein.
Der muss so hoch sein das alle Gläser mit geschlossenen Deckel reinpassen.
Am besten noch ein abtropfgitter rein oder einen dämpfeinsatz.
Ein Dämpfer geht natürlich auen auch.
Dann Wasser erhitzen.
Vorher den heißen Mais in sterilisierte Gläser füllen .
Mit oder ohne Sud je nach Geschmack.
Dann verschrauben und 10 min ins Dampfbad.
Zum Abkühlen nur in die Wohnung stellen bis man sie anfassen kann.
Wenn der Deckel nicht von allein nach innen geht kurz draufdrücken.
Wenn einer nicht vakumiert ist umfüllen dann ist der Deckel warscheinlich untauglich.

Die Gläser kann man vorher mit Deckel im selben Topf ca.10 min sterilisieren.
Mir ist noch nie was geplatzt.
Babygläser taugen nicht viel.
Besser sind Gläser mit ner guten Dichtung.
Wie Senfgläser Gurken usw..


----------



## rustaweli

Besten Dank Forelle74 , top!
Woran erkenne ich ob auch die letzte Maisstärke mit durchgegart wurde? Macht es von der Haltbarkeit her einen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Sud? Könnte ich Vanillezucker auch erst mit ins Glas vor dem Einkochen geben? Was wäre wenn ich Fischöl oder Knobi mit in den späteren Sud gebe, Erfahrung damit?
Wenn ich ein Glas beim Angeln öffne, wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit des Restes aus? 1-2 Wochen gekühlt sollte gehen, oder?


----------



## Skott

Ganz lieben Dank für die Rezeptur Forelle74


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber nö. Ich lungere einfach herum, schmökere und stöbere etc. Völlige Energielosigkeit. Ist auch ganz schön, aber dennoch..


Zweifel nicht an dir - abhängen bedeutet frische Energie für neue Abenteuer...


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, liebe Stammtischbrüder, es ist herrliches Wetter, ich hatte totale Startfreigabe, verschiedene Köder galore, und meine ganzen Lieblingscombos, Haken, Nübsies etc in einem Bereitschaftsgrad wie aus dem Lehrbuch.
> 
> Aber heut hab ich einfach den Hintern nicht hochgekriegt. Ich hatte -furchtbarer Gedanke- einfach keine Lust. Dabei hätte ich locker 3,4 Ideen und Gewässer, die dringend überprüft werden müssten, oder eben meine übliche Johnnienummer wär auch ne Option gewesen.
> 
> Aber nö. Ich lungere einfach herum, schmökere und stöbere etc. Völlige Energielosigkeit. Ist auch ganz schön, aber dennoch..


Das ging mir heute ganz ähnlich.  Dazu kam noch dass sich meine Missus nach ihrem Pieks nicht so gut gefühlt hat. Also den braven und treusorgenden Gatten gegeben und ihr jeden Wunsch von den Augen abgelesen - der kluge Mann sorgt vor. 
Dabei hatte Ich gestern Abend sogar noch Tulip gebrutzelt.
Morgen früh geht es dann aber doch mal wieder für ein paar Stunden an den Kanal.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber nö. Ich lungere einfach herum, schmökere und stöbere etc. Völlige Energielosigkeit. Ist auch ganz schön, aber dennoch..


Während du einfach nur rumgelungert hast, habe ich ein Loch 70x70x100 neben der neu entstehenden Terrasse gegraben, mit der Hoffnung ein paar Würmer für morgen dabei zu finden.





Nicht einen Wurm gefangen, voll geschneidert. Dann muss ich eben mit meinen 3 Tauis morgen am Flüsschen auskommen. Hab heute keine Zeit gehabt frische zu besorgen. Aber dafür hat sich einiges auf der Baustelle getan. Auf alle Fälle freu ich mich auf morgen. Ich hab einen Tipp erhalten, wo sich zumindest früher die  Thymallus Thymallus aufgehalten haben. Ein Versuch ist es wert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, liebe Stammtischbrüder, es ist herrliches Wetter, ich hatte totale Startfreigabe, verschiedene Köder galore, und meine ganzen Lieblingscombos, Haken, Nübsies etc in einem Bereitschaftsgrad wie aus dem Lehrbuch.
> 
> Aber heut hab ich einfach den Hintern nicht hochgekriegt. Ich hatte -furchtbarer Gedanke- einfach keine Lust. Dabei hätte ich locker 3,4 Ideen und Gewässer, die dringend überprüft werden müssten, oder eben meine übliche Johnnienummer wär auch ne Option gewesen.
> 
> Aber nö. Ich lungere einfach herum, schmökere und stöbere etc. Völlige Energielosigkeit. Ist auch ganz schön, aber dennoch..


Wenn ich zum Angeln gehen kann dann muss ich auch.
Ich kann nicht anders.
Hab gefühlt eh zu wenig Zeit



rustaweli schrieb:


> Besten Dank Forelle74 , top!
> Woran erkenne ich ob auch die letzte Maisstärke mit durchgegart wurde? Macht es von der Haltbarkeit her einen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Sud? Könnte ich Vanillezucker auch erst mit ins Glas vor dem Einkochen geben? Was wäre wenn ich Fischöl oder Knobi mit in den späteren Sud gebe, Erfahrung damit?
> Wenn ich ein Glas beim Angeln öffne, wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit des Restes aus? 1-2 Wochen gekühlt sollte gehen, oder?


Einfach ein Korn durchschneiden.
Ne die Haltbarkeit ändert sich nicht.
Wenn mal eins oder zwei Gäreen macht das auch nix.
Bei zuviel wölbt sich der Deckel nach außen  
Hab bis jetzt nur Vanille probiert.
Ein offenes Glas hält recht lange Wenn man nicht mit dreckigen fingern reinlangt.
Einfach dran riechen.

Du kannst es aber auch wieder einkochen ( vakumieren).

Für Graser zb. Kann man es auch absichtlich gären lassen.
Einfach Glas öffnen und Deckel leicht zudrehen.
Dauert bei Zimmertemperatur ca.4Tage.
Siehst ja wenn sich Kohlensäure bildet.


----------



## Finke20

Jason schrieb:


> habe ich ein Loch 70x70x100 neben der neu entstehenden Terrasse gegraben,




Wer soll den da verschwinden  , Jason?

Ich werde morgen auch mal versuchen ans Wasser zu kommen. Es wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Während du einfach nur rumgelungert hast, habe ich ein Loch 70x70x100 neben der neu entstehenden Terrasse gegraben


Gib zu, das wird der geheime Eingang zu deinem Anglerschatzzimmer. Da kann man dann Pakete ins Haus bekommen ohne das es auffällt.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gib zu, das wird der geheime Eingang zu deinem Anglerschatzzimmer. Da kann man dann Pakete ins Haus bekommen ohne das es auffällt.


Verdammt, musst du denn alles verraten? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69

Na dann beginne ich Mal die Sonntags-Live-Konferenz.
Füsch in Brandenburg!
Der erste kleine Brassen hat sich auf die Maden gestürzt.




Der Biber ist auch schon beim Schwimmtraining




Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin ihr Lieben...
Wir machen uns jetzt mal mit unserem neuen Lieblingsanfänger (der Hook ist ja mittlerweile mindestens Geselle..) auf den Weg in die Niederlande.
Wenn ich dazu komme auch selbst ein wenig zu fischen, werde ich die OCC Combo benutzen um wenigstens auf drei Arten zu kommen..
Das mit der OCC habe ich mir doch etwas anders vorgestellt; ich sah mich an den Gestaden von Atlantik und Mittelmeer bunte Fische fangen - statt dessen bin ich schon froh wenn ich mal nach Käseland komme...
Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Sonntag..


----------



## rutilus69

Und ich bin schon wieder raus aus der Konferenzschaltung. Das Spiel wurde wegen Spielverweigerung der Wasser-Mannschaft abgebrochen.
Auch die kurz vor Ende der Partie eingewechselte Plötze könnte das Spiel nicht mehr retten   


Einen schönen Rest-Sonntag euch allen! Ich hole erstmal ein bisschen Schlaf nach


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Moin moin,
bei mir gings gestern auch wider ans Wasser mit kleinen Gepäck.





Turbo 15 und DAM Quickfire Feeder war heute mit Seitanarmmontage das Gerät des Tages.
Anfangs konnte ich die heftigen Bisse auf die Semmel nicht verwerten, nach Umstieg von 5g auf 3g konnte ich das erste Rotauge zum Landgang überreden.






Dadurch das ich mit 3g nicht mehr die Wurfweite schaffte wie mit 5g hab ich mich doch nochmal zu einem 4g umentschieden und ab da passte dann alles zusammen. Nach weiteren 2 Rotaugen der selben Größe biss dann auch ein kleiner Spiegler von ca. 45cm.





Die Rute machte wider super ihren Job nur die Turbo mochte mich gestern irgendwie nicht. Der Mechanismus für den Bügel schien irgendwie noicht zu stimmen.
Aus diesem Grund wurde daheim angekommen die Turbo 15 zerlegt und gleich eine Wartung durchgeführt, die Rute wurde hierbei auch gleich gereinigt und mit Politur versehen......der Regen kann der Rute jetzt erstmal nichts mehr abhaben.

Für das wo mir aktuell der Ansporn zum Fischen fehlt war es gestern ein schöner Nachmittag am Wasser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin..
Gestern war wieder so ein ganz besonderer Tag.....
Wir kommen in Gennep an, alles ist recht nett, und solange mein Beginner noch die Ruten zusammenstöpselt, mache ich ein paar Würfe mit der OCC Combo mit 6gr EffZett.
Es macht rumms und ein gut 70er Zander hängt am Haken.
Als ich den Fisch im Flachen habe, versuche ich schonmal vorsorglich mein Handy rauszufummeln und verliere dabei erst die Spannung und dann sofort den Fisch.
Das hat meinen ohnehin minimalen Enthusiasmus ziehmlich gedämpft....
Habe dann die Spinne ins Gras geworfen und mir der Posenrute gute drei Stunden Grundel auf Grundel gefangen.
Als mir das zuviel wurde, hab ich die Feeder zusammengebaut und es im Tiefen versucht.
Für die weiteren drei Stunden gab es, ihr habt es sicher schon erraten, Grundel über Grundel.....
Dazu kommt, dass ich vergessen habe wenigstens ein paar Landschaftsaufnahmen zu machen.
Und auch mein Anfänger hatte nicht die geringste Lust irgendetwas zu lernen.
Stattdessen habe ich viel über die Datenverarbeitung in Flugzeugen (der ist in der Luftfahrtindustrie) und Triebwerke gelernt.
Als ich einen Klumpen Futter ins Flache geworfen habe, hat es keine zehn Sekunden gedauert bis die ersten fünf Grundeln da waren - das macht mir etwas Sorge.. .
Na ja - war halt wieder so ein ganz besonderer Tag...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ohh neeeein rhinefisher ,das ist ja mega blöd mit dem Zetti 
Wenn ich es nächstes Wochenende packe lass uns zusammen nochmal hin,dann holen wir da mächtig was raus


----------



## phirania

Drei Tage ohne Berichte hier gab es schon lange nicht mehr...
Sind denn Alle Ükels im Urlaub.?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ziemlich ruhig hier momentan.
Liegt bestimmt zum Teil daran, dass sich manches in die OCC verschiebt.


----------



## Slappy

Nene. Bin hier, komme nur nicht zum angeln. Aber innerhalb der nächsten Tage klappt es mal wieder. 
Jetzt wo es endlich trocken ist, muss der Garten fit gemacht werden und dann ist da noch dieses nervige namens Arbeit......


----------



## Racklinger

Na dann füll ich die Lücke ein bisschen mit einem kurzen Angelbericht. Letzten Sonntag, ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben, dass ich am Wochenende noch ans Wasser kann, kam mir Petrus zu Hilfe, indem er die für den Tag angesagten Gewitter kurzerhand auf den Abend verschob. Also nach dem Mittagessen Kind ins Bett gebracht und kleines Angelgepäck in den Fahrradanhänger geschmissen. Knappe 2 Stunden hatte ich also mit dem Method-Feeder ran, ohne große Experimente.
Schnell aufgebaut, als Futter hatte ich noch einen Rest eingefroren, kurz angefeuchtet und los gings:

Mit der linken Rute gings ans andere Ufer zu der kleinen Insel.









Und mit der Zweitrute gings gleich rechts vor den überhängenden Busch. 
Am Anfang wollte ich gar keine zweite Rute mitnehmen, am anderen Ufer rechnete ich mir eigentlich gute Chancen aus, aber es kam mal wieder anders. 
Nach 20 Minuten wippte die Spitze der rechten Rute zum erstmal und nach kurzen einholen, mehr war es nicht, kam mein erster Gast an Land




Schon mal entschneidert dachte ich mir.
Also den Method neu befüllt und wieder rein damit. Keine 2 Minuten später wippte die Spitze erneut, diesmal energischer.




Zum Vorschein kam ein schöner 43 cm Brassen, auch wenn er ein bisschen lädiert aussieht. 
Also Method wieder befüllt und wieder rein. 
Diesmal hatte ich die Rute noch nicht richtig abgelegt, da wackelte es wie verrückt und die Bremse ging los, holla dachte ich mir, der Method war doch keine 10 Sek. am Boden




Ein schöner kräftiger Bursche mit 42 cm hatte anscheinend kräftig Hunger, am Kopf hatte er noch Reste vom Laichausschlag. 
Danach war der Zauber aber auch schon wieder vorbei, der Schwarm war anscheinend weitergezogen. 
Und auf der anderen Rute tat sich, bis auf ein paar Schnurschwimmer ..... nix. 
Einen Besucher der besonderen Art hatte ich noch




Anscheinend hatte Sie sich ein paar Leckerlies erhofft, aber ausser Dumbells hatte ich leider nix dabei. 
Nach knappen zwei Stunden wars auch wieder vorbei, bin mal gespannt wann sich das nächste Angelfenster öffnet


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es endlich trocken ist, muss der Garten fit gemacht werden und dann ist da noch dieses nervige namens Arbeit......


Same here, und nebenbei noch ein paar andere Dinge am Hut. Aber kommen auch wieder bessere Tage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

N'abend Freunde.
Ich war schnell noch eine Runde döbeln mit Schwimmbrot.
So sieht's aus wenn die Döbel das Brot von der Oberfläche stibitzen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und hier die Profile der Delinquenten....


----------



## rhinefisher

Es ist so gruselig - Du zeigst uns 4 Fische, und zumindest 3 haben den Kontakt mit dem Kormoran nur knapp überlebt...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nein. Da gibt's keine Kormoräne.

Kann sein dass die Döbel in ihrer Jugend Hechtkontakt hatten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist wie mit dem Bösen - Kormorane gibt es immer und überall...
Aber stimmt schon - bei genauerem Hinsehen sieht es auch für mich eher nach Hecht aus...


----------



## Thomas.

Dann wollen wir mal


----------



## rutilus69

Hier kommt auch langsam die Sonne rum


----------



## hester

Viel Glück euch Beiden, sieht ja herrlich aus. Kann leider nicht, muß zum Impfen.
@ Professore, tolle Bilder, schön zu sehen.


----------



## Thomas.

Drei Ruten draußen und nix, und jetzt wird es richtig warm, einpacken und nach Hause? Halbe Stunde noch   ist schön hier


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> einpacken und nach Hause?


Ach was - flott zum Kiosk, 6 kalte Blonde geholt und den Tag im Schatten ausklingen lassen...


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, und danke für die laufende Berichterstattung vom Wasser und die schönen Bilder.
Ich selbst werde wohl frühestens am Sonntag wieder ans Wasser kommen- gester Abend war ich in unükeliger Mission an der Spree unterwegs, aber bis auf einige Tauwurmzupfer gabs nix, lediglich zwei Nanostacheldöbel, von denen einer einen heldenhaften aber letztlich sinnlosen Opfergang antreten musste. Ich bin sehr gespannt was das Wochenende in der ÜK so bringen mag,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Halbe Stunde noch  ist schön hier


Halbe Stunde ist um, ein 50er Döbel hat mich vorm Schneidern gerettet, morgen werde ich es mal gegen abends an der selben Stelle versuchen


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs, erstmal ein herzliches Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, und danke für die laufende Berichterstattung vom Wasser und die schönen Bilder.
> Ich selbst werde wohl frühestens am Sonntag wieder ans Wasser kommen- gester Abend war ich in unükeliger Mission an der Spree unterwegs, aber bis auf einige Tauwurmzupfer gabs nix, lediglich zwei Nanostacheldöbel, von denen einer einen heldenhaften aber letztlich sinnlosen Opfergang antreten musste. Ich bin sehr gespannt was das Wochenende in der ÜK so bringen mag,
> Hg
> Minimax


Ich sollte auch langsam wieder ükelmäßig los, aber irgendwie ist derzeit der Wurm in mir. Nach meinem letzten Ausflug bedarf es sicher etwas um mich zu motivieren. Langer Winter, neue Gewässer, Vorfreude auf die OCC, haben mich glatt die Realität vergessen/verweigern lassen. Die Grundelattacken bringen einen wieder zum Speedfischen. Nix mehr mit freudig durchangeln. Die Seen in der Nähe total von Großstadtflüchtigen überlaufen. 
Vielleicht kann Pepe Sonntag berichten. Wir fahren alle baden an einen bayr. See. Er nimmt nebenbei die Picker mit. Ich gehe max. ab und an kurz mit der Spinne auf Hecht, oder Forellen, schauen wir. Family, Sonne, Wasser, bißl kurz räubern, das langt mir derzeit irgendwie. 
Schönes WE Euch allen und vor allem Petri sowie Dank für Eure Berichte hier!


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca: Wahnsinn, was die Döbel da für Strudel in die Oberfläche saugen!    Petri zur beinahe obligatorischen Feierabendstrecke. 

Und auch an Thomas. und Minimax natürlich ein Petri


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich sollte auch langsam wieder ükelmäßig los, aber irgendwie ist derzeit der Wurm in mir.


So wie es aussieht bei mir auch. Hab heute angekündigt, dass ich am Sonntag zum angeln an die Teiche will. Da hat sie sich doch glatt beschwert. Sie möchte mit mir mal an einem See, oder so. "Wir gehen an die Teiche, du im Liegestuhl, und ich im Angelstuhl". Das will sie aber auch nicht. Das wäre ihr zu öde und da gibt es keine Eisbude. Also werde ich sie über den Mittag belustigen und gegen Abend mach ich mich los. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

ich war gerade mal für die obligatorische Thomas. Halbestunde (=120min +- das vierfache) am Flüsschen um die Tica zu testen , und freue mich schon auf heute Abend, die Jungs und Mädels auf denen ich es abgesehen habe sind noch vor Ort, ich hoffe das ich endlich mal einen Erfolg verbuchen kann um darüber zu berichten.
Ich versuche es bei denen schon über 1 Jahr und alles was ich versucht habe klappte bis jetzt nicht.

Allen die es heute und morgen zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri und viel Erfolg


----------



## rustaweli

Bin erledigt! Hab vorhin so ganz nebenbei gesteckt bekommen das ich vor Tagen den Hochzeitstag vergessen habe. Vielleicht kann ich das morgen mit ner Forelle oder Esox gutmachen.  
Oh man, so schlecht!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich das morgen mit ner Forelle oder Esox gutmachen.


Schätze, im Zusammenhang 'vergessener Hochzeitstag' wärs klüger das ganze Themenfeld 'Angeln' eher nicht in den Vordergrund zu rücken...


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, im Zusammenhang 'vergessener Hochzeitstag' wärs klüger das ganze Themenfeld 'Angeln' eher nicht in den Vordergrund zu rücken...


Darum ja "so schlecht". Aber sie kennt mich, war nicht das 1. Mal. Auch bei Geburtstagen bin ich so ein Held. Mutter, Vater, Nichte, Neffe, Oma, alle mußte schon leiden. 
Aber gleich tagelang den für Frauen wichtigsten Tag vergessen ist schon hart, sehr hart. 
Muß mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich das morgen mit ner Forelle oder Esox gutmachen.




Schwierige Sache, rusty.

Ich fürchte du musst dich opfern und zur Versöhnung mal wieder mit ihr auf Tuchfühlung gehen anstatt angeln.....


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schwierige Sache, rusty.
> 
> Ich fürchte du musst dich opfern und zur Versöhnung mal wieder mit ihr auf Tuchfühlung gehen anstatt angeln.....


So Recht hast Du, absolut! Da Liebe bekanntlich durch den Magen geht, werde ich etwas Besonderes kredenzen, romantisch aufgetischt mit Kerzenlicht. Anschließend in trauter Zweisamkeit ein schönen Film, ne Doku über Hucho oder so. Also muß Fisch her. Kaufen kann jeder, aber selber fangen, erlegen, zubereiten... 
Also gut, so soll es sein!   

Aber ich vermute ich bin mir der Tragweite diesmal nicht bewusst, da kommt noch was. Dieser Angriff war von langer Hand geplant, auf meine Achillesferse zielend. Tagelang ruhig, um dann ganz trocken, unpässlich und unerwartet die nicht geschützte Flanke zu stürmen. So etwas geschieht nicht ohne Grund. Vielleicht bei uns Primaten, Männern, aber nicht beim weiblichen Geschlecht! 
Wehe mir, oh weh!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute *ich bin mir der Tragweite diesmal nicht bewusst,* da kommt noch was. Dieser Angriff war von langer Hand geplant, auf meine Achillesferse zielend.



Ohoh.....du bist fällig.
Ich sag nur Strap-on........


----------



## Tobias85

Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann kann ich ja eigentlich ganz froh sein, dass ich Junggeselle bin.

rustaweli: Je nachdem, wie risikofreudig du bist, könntest du ja auch mal nachhaken, wieso sie dir eigentlich nichts geschenkt oder gratuliert hat*. Es war ja schließlich nicht IHR Hochzeitstag, sondern EURER.  

*die Umsetzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, für eventuelle körperliche Schäden und/oder Scheidungskosten kommt der Hinweisgeber nicht auf


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> könntest du ja auch mal nachhaken, wieso sie dir eigentlich nichts geschenkt oder gratuliert hat*



Daran erkennt man den unerfahrenen Junggesellen.
Das ist äusserst gefährliches Glatteis - lieber nicht.....


----------



## rustaweli

Weiß schon warum ich so spät und dann diese Frau geheiratet habe. Diese Frau hat für mich den "Ehe Nobel Preis" verdient!
"Egal ob Du angeln gehst, unseren Hochzeitstag vergessen hast, egal ob Du die Garage aufgeräumt hast, egal ob... Erwidere alles was ich sage, meine Kritiken, einfach immer mit Deinem Lächeln ohne in Feindstellung zu gehen."
Ich liebe sie! Jetzt stehe ich noch mehr unter Druck.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> wieso sie dir eigentlich nichts geschenkt oder gratuliert hat*


Diese Frage hab ich mir auch schon oft gestellt. Aber sie verlangen es einfach von einem, das man dran denkt. Muss ich nicht verstehen. Dieses Jahr kann ich unseren Hochzeitstag nicht vergessen. Wir haben den 25. und sind auf Rügen in einem Verwöhnhotel. Das gönnen wir uns einfach mal und lassen die lästige Feierei aus. 
Meine OCC Combo kommt natürlich auch mit, davon weiß sie noch nichts. Mein Motto heißt,
"Sie darf alles essen, aber nicht alles wissen".
Morgen am späten Nachmittag mach ich mich zu den Teichen. Möchte gern den Karpfen mit meiner OCC Combo zu Leibe rücken. Als Köder kommt Mais und Brot mit. Schauen wir mal, vielleicht hab ich Glück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> könntest du ja auch mal nachhaken, wieso sie dir eigentlich nichts geschenkt oder gratuliert hat


----------



## Tikey0815

Unser Hochzeitstag ist am Halloween.....das war schon gezielt so gewählt


----------



## phirania

Heute mal auf Mühlentour an der Werse unterwegs gewesen...
Neue Angelstellen begutachten.
Havigshorster Mühle,Endgeil die Stelle.
Wenn es Gesundheitlich wieder besser bestellt ist,erste Anlaufstelle.
	

		
			
		

		
	














Die Fischtreppe direkt daneben,sorgt für Barben aus der Ems und viele Andere Fischarten.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal auf Mühlentour an der Werse unterwegs gewesen...
> Neue Angelstellen begutachten.
> Havigshorster Mühle,Endgeil die Stelle.
> Wenn es Gesundheitlich wieder besser bestellt ist,erste Anlaufstelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377013
> Anhang anzeigen 377014
> Anhang anzeigen 377015
> Anhang anzeigen 377016
> 
> Die Fischtreppe direkt daneben,sorgt für Barben aus der Ems und viele Andere Fischarten.


Ein wunderschönes Gewässer, die idyllischen Bilder beruhigen mein Herz, aber der Hinweis auf Barben bringt mein anglerisches Blut in Wallung. Danke fürs zeigen lieber phirania, ich wünsch Dir das Du bald ans Waser kommst


----------



## dawurzelsepp

So heute Nachmittag gehts für mich auch wider ans Wasser, auf was es geht muss ich noch schauen.

Das Wasser geht zum Glück jetzt endlich zurück und wird wider klarer was die Wahrscheinlichkeit  auf einen Fang erhöhen wird.
Also Leut gehts raus ans Wasser das Wetter ist hier bei mir schon spitze.


----------



## Slappy

Sonntagsausflug mit der Familie. 
Ca. 1m Wasser weniger da wir am nächsten Wochenende den Damm sanieren müssen. Mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Also Leut gehts raus ans Wasser das Wetter ist hier bei mir schon spitze.


Das werde ich tun. 
Slappy, viel Glück. Bist du an deinem Schleiengewässer? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

So, mal sehen, vielleicht statte ich gegen Abend den Johnnies noch einen Besuch ab.
Das Besondere diesmal: Ich werde meine neue alte Shakespeare Europa 2010 ausprobieren. Die Rolle hat trotz Zinkpest und fehlendem RLS-Hebel einen überaus guten, soliden und qualitätvollen auf mich gemacht, und jetzt ist sie nach gründlichem Dremeln und Abschmieren aller Teile so gut wie ich sie hinkriegen konnte. Beeindruckende Rolle ohne konstruktiven Fehl und Tadel. Ich würd mir natürlich eine feinere RLS wünschen, und der schnelle und kurze 1:1 Spulenhub sorgt für ein hust ...nostalgisches.. Wickelbild. Aber am Wasser dürfte beides nicht ins Gewicht fallen..


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle da draußen!!! 

Es ist soooo warm.
Man verbrennt regelrecht.
Schleien wurden an allen Weihern besetzt, so auch hier  






Brasse oder Güster?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Güster 

Sehe ich da die Tica im Einsatz? 

Ich kann euch heute leider nur die falsche Fischart liefern dafür aber auf das Testobjekt. Köfis sind leider jetzt aus drum geht's mit Tauwurm weiter. Schauen wir was sich daran verirrt.


----------



## Jason

Ich bin dann auch mal draußen.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Soo, zweiter Wurf erster (mickriger) Fisch. Immerhin kennt die Shakespearenun ihren zukünftigen Zielfisch


----------



## Jason

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha.
Fetter Roddow, Jason .
Petri Heil!

Ein Petri natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bei dem Wetter am Swim ist cool, hier wo ich schnell hinkomme wäre der Kanal, aber der ist tagsüber natürlich völlig überbevölkert, da kannst nicht mit Rute antanzen.....daher euch viel Freude und Petri, ich lenke mich mit Steaks Bier  und Fußball ab, wahrlich auch kein schlechtes Leben


----------



## Slappy

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Güster
> 
> Sehe ich da die Tica im Einsatz?


Sehr gut. 
Keiner Einwände gegen Güster? 
Ja, die ist aktuell jedes mal mit dabei.


----------



## Forelle74

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> Keiner Einwände gegen Güster?
> Ja, die ist aktuell jedes mal mit dabei.


Astreine Güster Slappy


----------



## Minimax

Herzliche Petris Schleien- Slappy Und an Jason zum herrlich gefärbten Federnrot.

Ich selbst beende nun eine reichlich vom Pech und schlechter Vorbereitung verfolgte Kurzvisite mit dieser garnichtmal so grossen Brasse, schön Bronzefarben ist sie wenigstens.


----------



## Slappy

So, dann mag ich mal ein Abschlussbericht geben. 

Obwohl meine sehr lauten Tochter und meine sehr besorgte Frau dabei waren, war es ein schöner Tag! 

Die Sonne schien mit ordentlich karft auf den Weiher. Es war mal wieder unser größter. An einer Stelle. Muss der Damm aber saniert werden..... Auch so ein never ending Ding...... Deshalb war der Wasserstand bereits letzte Woche gesenkt worden. Doch das sollte mich nicht stören, war ja bisher nur wenige male dort und nur das letzte mal erfolgreich. 

Also erst mal an die tiefere Kopfseite gesetzt. 
Die DRX mit einem Methodfeeder nach links ausgebracht in die Pose Rechts an den Schattenrand. 
Auf die DRX gab es immer wieder heftige Rupfer, auf der Pose tat sich nichts. 
Es hat bestimmt eine halbe Stunde gedauert, bis endlich ein Fisch hingen blieb.... 
Es war, so dachte ich, mal wieder ein Minibrassen! 
Da auf Pose null Reaktion kam, legte ich auch diese Rute auf Grund. Es dauerte nicht lange und es gab wieder Aktion an der Spitze. Diesmal aber eher sehr verhalten und nur ab und an mal nen Zupfer. Leider konnte ich nicht schauen was es war, denn es blieb nichts hängen. An der DRX konnte ich währenddessen noch ein Augenrot bezwingen. 
Nach 1,5 Stunden wechselten wir den Platz, so das ich die andere Hälfte des Weihers beageln konnte. 
Was soll ich sagen. Die Sonne schien mir nun mitten ins Gesicht, aber es hatte sich gelohnt! 
Es dauerte keine 5 Minuten und ein Minibarsch nahm die Maden an der Pose. Direkt danach zupfte es an der DRX und ein Augenrot schaute in die Sonne. Kurz drauf kam ein weiterer kleiner Barsch an Land und dann ne Minibrassen..... Irgendwie sahen die Brassen hier aber anders aus wie am Hausweiher..... Dank euch weiß ich jetzt das ich da tatsächlich Güstern drin habe statt Brassen. 
Danach wurde es wieder still an der Pose, so das es wieder auf Grund ging. Es zupfte links, es zupfte rechts. Ständig schoß ich los und kam zu spät. Also wartete ich bis der Fisch sich selbst gehakt hatte. Es dauerte einen Moment, ich holte mir gerade etwas Schatten unter den Bäumen, da zupft es erst links sehr heftig. Ich schieß vor, nehm die Rute auf und..... Nichts...... Und noch während ich die Rute in der Hand halte knattert rechts neben mir die TiCa los..... Schnell Ruten gewechselt. Endlich ein größerer Fisch. Erst dachte ich an Karpfen da er mir entgegen schwamm, doch es war mal wieder eine schöne Tinca. 
Es folgte einige Zeit später noch eine Tinca und 2 Rotaugen. 
Nach doch tatsächlich 7h am Wasser fuhren wir dann nach Hause. 

Es war ein schöner Tag!


----------



## phirania

*Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger von heute...
Ich habs dann auch mal wieder an den kleinen See geschafft. 
Gefangen durch die Bank weg und leider was großes verloren.
Aber egal den Tag an der schönen Natur verbracht.
Wer weiß wielange das noch geht






*


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil, phirania
Sehr schön, das du es ans Wasser geschafft hast. Deine Bilder sind auch immer eine Augenweide.
Minimax , dickes Petri zu der schönen Brasse. Und das auch noch mit der schönen 2010er der grauen Serie. Diese Rolle sieht man, glaube ich, zum ersten mal im Ükel. 
Slappy , ganz herzliches Petri zu deiner Strecke. Ich habe es ja schon mal erwähnt, momentan läuft es sehr gut bei dir.
Und dawurzelsepp , wie lief es bei dir noch. Wir werden es sicherlich erfahren.
Ich selber habe auch eine erfolgreichen Tag an den Teichen verbracht. Die gezeigte Rotfeder war heute der Burner. Meine PB, worüber ich mich sehr freue. Zuvor kam diese an den Haken.




Der Toppköder war heute Mais. Auf ihn hab ich Rotfedern ohne Ende gefangen.
Ein schöner Tag war es gewesen und es sollen noch weitere folgen. Bis dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Petri Heil, phirania
> Sehr schön, das du es ans Wasser geschafft hast. Deine Bilder sind auch immer eine Augenweide.
> Minimax , dickes Petri zu der schönen Brasse. Und das auch noch mit der schönen 2010er der grauen Serie. Diese Rolle sieht man, glaube ich, zum ersten mal im Ükel.
> Slappy , ganz herzliches Petri zu deiner Strecke. Ich habe es ja schon mal erwähnt, momentan läuft es sehr gut bei dir.
> Und dawurzelsepp , wie lief es bei dir noch. Wir werden es sicherlich erfahren.
> Ich selber habe auch eine erfolgreichen Tag an den Teichen verbracht. Die gezeigte Rotfeder war heute der Burner. Meine PB, worüber ich mich sehr freue. Zuvor kam diese an den Haken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Toppköder war heute Mais. Auf ihn hab ich Rotfedern ohne Ende gefangen.
> Ein schöner Tag war es gewesen und es sollen noch weitere folgen. Bis dahin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke, und ich glaube -hoffe- man wird sie in Zukunft öfter hier sehen*.
Dir noch mal ein Petri zu der wirklich tollen PB Rotfeder, auch hinsichtlich der Größe ein Prachtexemplar und ihren vielen Maishungrigen Geschwister. Und auch ein herzliches Petri an phirania.  
Hg
Minimax 

*Ich habe eine Vision einer Passenden Mk-Rute für die schöne Rolle. Aber wir müssen uns zuerst noch aneinander gewöhnen.


----------



## Slappy

Sehr schön. 
Es gab ja einige glückliche Ükel heute. 
Fettes Petri an euch alle   

Bin mal gespannt wer noch so berichtet. Es waren doch bestimmt noch ein paar mehr unterwegs, oder?


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Es waren doch bestimmt noch ein paar mehr unterwegs, oder?


Vielleicht, aber es läuft die EM. Mir reichen die Ergebnisse.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri an alle Fänger des Wochenendes. 

Slappy 
Klasse wie du die Testrolle einsetzt und damit so schöne Fische fängst.

Bei mir gab es nur noch einen Biss auf 2 Tauwürmer und dann wars das.
Bis auf einen Fehlbiss auf Köfi und den 6 bärtigen Gesellen an der Testrolle war gestern einfach nichts zu machen. 
Wenn es der Wasserstand und die Gewässertrübung wider zulassen gehts auch wider mehr auf die Friedfische.
Projekt Kartoffel und Teig ist noch offen.


----------



## Benni23

Servus zusammen,

werde mir diese Woche zwei Korum Barbel mit 1.75 lbs zulegen. Hätte zufällig wer von euch einen Rollentipp für mich? Bin mir wegen der Größe etwas unschlüssig.

Danke!

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## Minimax

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> werde mir diese Woche zwei Korum Barbel mit 1.75 lbs zulegen. Hätte zufällig wer von euch einen Rollentipp für mich? Bin mir wegen der Größe etwas unschlüssig.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Benni



Das kommt natürlich auf Angelentfernung und avisierten Schnurstärke an. Ich geh mal von ner 22er bis 28er Schnur fürs mittlere Grundangeln aus.
Passende Rollen die ich aus eigener Angelie kenne wären: 

Ich könnte die Daiwa Emcast BR Lt in dem Fall in sagen wir 4000er Grösse empfehlen, von der 3000er bin ich wirklich begeistert.

Oder die gute alte Fox Eos in 5000er die zwar nicht den feinsten aller Freiläufe hat aber sehr robust und 'toight' ist. Ich mag sie auch sehr.

Als Schuss ins Blaue könnte ich noch raten auch einmal bei Okuma zu schauen, die verschiedene gute Freiläufer mit einem attraktiven Preis Leistungs Verhältnis haben. Die alten Longbows waren top, und die Okuma Dyna Drag (allerdings in einer zu kleinen Grösse für 1,75er Ruten) hat mich ebenfalls überzeugt, hier vielleicht auch mal die 4000er Grösse anschauen.

Die Qual der Wahl, schätze ich.
Es gibt sicher noch viele viele andere passende und gute Rollen mit und ohne Freilauf in dem 3000er-5000er Bereich, ich wette der Ükelschwarm hat hier noch bessere Tipps in Petto.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen Fängern vom WE, ich bin leider 3x als Schneider nach Hause.

Heute hatte ich mal zeit und wollte OCC mäßig mal wieder was tun, also 3 Rutentaschen gegriffen ab zum See, dort angekommen alles schön aufgebaut und die erste Rute ausgepackt,  nr.1 Mist falsche Futteral gegriffen, nr. 2 und schon wieder falsch, also 2 Ruten die ich eigentlich nicht wollte, die OCC war natürlich Zuhause.
Nach dem ich dann die Ruten (nur 2) draußen hatte wollte ich erstmal eine Rauchen, und Tabak und Handy Zuhause vergessen, nach einer gefühlten (keine Uhr) halben Stunde(es waren 2 Stunden) und keinerlei Zupfer habe ich dann eingepackt.
Zuhause erwartete mich meine Frau mit einem Lächeln und dem Satz, hast es aber lange ohne Tabak ausgehalten, nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir die OCC geschnappt und bin zum Fluss.
einen habe ich dann dort erwischt, nicht unbedingt der Zielfisch aber einen 54er Döbel kann sich auch sehen lassen. Das wars jetzt erstmal mit Angeln, wenn ich glück habe am Sonntag vielleicht.

da wollte ich eigentlich einen Karpfen raus hohlen, insgesamt versuche ich es jetzt dort schon seit ü 30 Stunden




	

		
			
		

		
	
       geworden ist es dieser hier










Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> werde mir diese Woche zwei Korum Barbel mit 1.75 lbs zulegen. Hätte zufällig wer von euch einen Rollentipp für mich? Bin mir wegen der Größe etwas unschlüssig.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Benni



ich habe zwar nicht die Korum aber einige andere mit 1,5 und 1,75lb, ich habe 4000er Shimano Freiläufer drauf (ST, X-Aero) so wie die alten Aero GT 5010


----------



## Tobias85

Ihr habt ja am Wochenende richtig abgeräumt, schöne Fische. Ein Herzliches Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Benni23

Servus Minimax & Thomas,

vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Minimax ich brauche für meine Kennet Perfection ein 3teiliges Futteral. Kannst du mal mit deinem Goldschatz reden?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Minimax hat mir dazu verholfen, das ich nun ein wunderschönes Futteral für meine Kennet Perfection habe. Seine liebe Missus hat ihm für seine Mk IV ein tolles Futteral genäht und sie hätte mir gewiss mit viel betteln und langer Wartezeit auch eins genäht, das wollte ich dann aber doch nicht, wir haben eine andere Lösung gefunden. 
Er hat mir einen schönen beigen Stoff mit braunen Rispenband zugeschickt. Den hab ich mit meinem dreiteiligen Futteral von meiner Chapman 500 als Vorlage zu einer sehr guten 
Änderungsschneiderei gegeben. Und das ist dabei rausgekommen. 





Das Futteral ist ausgezeichnet verarbeitet, unten mit abgerundeter Kante, Aufhängeöse und das Rispenband ist perfekt angebracht. 





Vorher war die Rute in einem zweiteiligen und da können unschöne Kratzer durch reibereinen passieren. Das ist nun Legende. 





Da hängen sie nun, meine drei Splitcanes. Mit den Spitzen nach oben, wie es sich gehört. 
Vielen Dank nochmal, lieber Minimax.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason , gar keine Ursache, im Gegenteil, ich bin Stolz darauf das der Stoff nun so eine schöne Splitcane umschmeichelt darf. Ich finde er passt sehr gut zu Deinem Klassiker. Danke dass Du so eine gute Verwendung gefunden hast. Und er ist perfekt verarbeitet, die gerundetete Kante ist ein schönes Detail.

Ich werde glaube ich in Zukunft auch zu einer Schneiderei gehen, das entlastet die Missus und man kann hinsichtlich des Fertigstellungstermins Pression ausüben, ohne das es gleich zu nem thermonuklearen Konflikt kommt.

Edit: Darf man fragen was man für ein so schönes Stück Schneiderkunst bezahlt?


----------



## Jason

Minimax 
Das war überhaupt nicht teuer. Für die Schneiderkunst habe ich 15 Euro bezahlt. In Zukunft werden die noch einen Auftrag von mir bekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

da ich gestern in der nähe von 2 Angelgeschäften war und es mich magnetisch dort reingezogen hat (ich war machtlos), habe ich sie natürlich in der zeit von Internetkäufen unterstützt , im ersten durfte ein Rucksackstuhl, Vorfachtasche und einige Bleie mit gehen, im zweiten, ok ich bin ehrlich musste ich das Handteil einer Rute umtauschen, bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann auch ein paar Schnüre, Futter und ein, ich traue es mir fast nicht zu sagen, ein Buschmesser oder wie die Dinger heißen mit genommen.
und wie der Teufel es wollte hatte ich heute morgen ein Zeit Fenster von 6 bis 7 Uhr um das Zeugs mal auszuprobieren, zu erst der Rucksackstuhl den ich auch nur mitgenommen habe weil er sehr günstig war(13€), ich hatte vorher mal auf einen von ABU mal probe gesessen, tolles Teil zumal er eine Lehne hatte, aber der war mir dann doch zu Teuer (54€), und so musste es der von Zebco tun, und er tut es auch wunderbar, ich dachte erst er wäre zu klein, aber es geht viel mehr rein als ich eigentlich möchte  , und wenn der jetzt noch hält (so 1-2 Jahre) habe ich nix verkehrt gemacht.






der Zollmann geht ganz rein.

das ist der Grund für das Haumesser (Machete) die Rute ist 270cm 9ft, das Teil tut wohl, ich komme mir nur ein wenig blöd damit vor und werde es nur nutzen wenn keiner es mitbekommt 





dann war noch ein kurz Test für die Tica angesagt, die vierte Rute und die dritte Schnur (0,25), und brachte mir mein diesjähriger kleinster Döbel (43cm)







jetzt ist bis zum nächsten Regen erst mal ende am Fluss, kaum Wasser und viel Dreck. Ich möchte die Fische jetzt nicht noch zusätzlich stressen.


----------



## phirania

Schöner Bericht 
Und Petri zum Döbel
Das Flüsschen sieht ja fast aus wie die Issel


----------



## Thomas.

phirania schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht
> Und Petri zum Döbel
> Das Flüsschen sieht ja fast aus wie die Issel


danke, ist nicht die Issel, die wäre bei mir vor der Türe (400m) 
das ist die Issel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht gut aus.
Gleiche Größe wie mein Flüschen schätze ich.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.


ist auch wunder schön und ein toller Fischbestand, ABER jetzt nicht zu befischen, ist alles voll mit Seerosen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier geht im Sommer auch fast nix weil es total zugekrautet ist.
Schwimmbrot ist stellenweise möglich überm Kraut aber auch nicht überall.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier geht im Sommer auch fast nix weil es total zugekrautet ist.
> Schwimmbrot ist stellenweise möglich überm Kraut aber auch nicht überall.


optisch alles top aber zum fischen leider grenzwertig, zumal hier ein sehr schöner bestand an Karpfen und Graser ist so wie Döbel Brassen und Hecht


----------



## Minimax

Wirklich schöne Gewässer Thomas.   und Petri zum Dickkopp.


----------



## phirania

Thomas. schrieb:


> danke, ist nicht die Issel, die wäre bei mir vor der Türe (400m)
> das ist die Issel
> Anhang anzeigen 377553


Scheint schon weiter Richtung Grenze zu sein.
Ich habe in meiner Kindheit die Issel im Bereich Mariental und später Obrighofen kurz vor Wesel beangelt.
Und wieder später im Bereich Hamminkeln.
War zwar recht flach in den Bereichen aber immer voll mit Fischen.


----------



## phirania

Hier in Münster ist es halt die Werse,ein schönes Schleien Gewässer.
Wenn man denn zum angeln kommt.
















Bei der Gemme heute wäre ich am liebsten reingesprungen zur Abkühlung....


----------



## Slappy

Kurze Abendrunde am Hausweiher. 

2 Brassen gab es schon. Und die sind auf jeden Fall gewachsen


----------



## Thomas.

phirania schrieb:


> Scheint schon weiter Richtung Grenze zu sein.
> Ich habe in meiner Kindheit die Issel im Bereich Mariental und später Obrighofen kurz vor Wesel beangelt.
> Und wieder später im Bereich Hamminkeln.
> War zwar recht flach in den Bereichen aber immer voll mit Fischen.


jau, genau auf der Grenze
aber die Werse ist auch sehr schön, die kenne ich aber leider nur vom Brücken gucken aus beim drüber fahren


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle! So schöne viel Bilder so viele tolle Fische. Nach fast 3wöchiger Abstinenz geht es morgen früh endlich los. 2 Wochen Ruhe und angeln an der Sagter Ems. Ich freu mich total und werde dann auch gerne wieder abends ein paar nette Berichte verfassen. Die letzten 6 Wochen waren arbeitstechnisch echt hart, da tut Ruhe echt etwas Not. Und wo kann man besser entspannen als beim gemütlichen Urlaub direkt am Wasser. Dort kann man von der Veranda auswerfen, wenn man den möchte


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri an alle! So schöne viel Bilder so viele tolle Fische. Nach fast 3wöchiger Abstinenz geht es morgen früh endlich los. 2 Wochen Ruhe und angeln an der Sagter Ems. Ich freu mich total und werde dann auch gerne wieder abends ein paar nette Berichte verfassen. Die letzten 6 Wochen waren arbeitstechnisch echt hart, da tut Ruhe echt etwas Not. Und wo kann man besser entspannen als beim gemütlichen Urlaub direkt am Wasser. Dort kann man von der Veranda auswerfen, wenn man den möchte


Dann wünsche ich dir einen tollen Tag und ein fettes Petri Heil. 


Bei mir gab es heute nur Brassen. Insgesamt waren es so um die 10 Stück.


----------



## Minimax

Ich wills morgen auch mal versuchen, wohl leider im Bereich der grossen Tageshitze. Möchte ein neues Gewässer abklopfen, diesmal nicht auf der Suche nach Johnnies. Ob leichte Grundmontage oder Pose entscheide ich situativ.

Edit: Oha, Petri Slappy


----------



## Minimax

Und zwar möchte ich meinen Köder auf nem Bett von diesem Zeugs und Maden, mit Schleuder sparsam eingebracht anbieten:




Find ich interessant. Mais Weizen Hanf vorgekocht und schön weich. Und superpraktisch, alles fix und fertig. Dazu Maden, vielleicht mögens die Fische.


----------



## phirania

Werd mich auch mal zur Unchristlichen Zeit ans Wasser begeben.
Später wird mir das zu Warm..
Gegen Mittag geht es dann aber Wieder nachhause.
Allen viel Glück die  heuer am Wasser sind.


----------



## Thomas.

Dann mal  allen ein Petri für heute,
Ich habe mich auch mal verleiten lassen und sitze an der Issel


----------



## Slappy

Allen die ans Wasser gehen, viel Erfolg. 
Ich möchte nachher schöne Bilder sehen. 

Für mich heißt es heute Arbeitseinsatz-Dammsanierung. 
Auf dem Rückweg wird kurz am Bach gehalten und geschaut ob ich etwas für die OCC finde. Aber nur ne halbe Stunde an einer Stelle.


----------



## Thomas.

Issel war leider eine 0 Nummer, da bin ich doch noch mal zum Döbelfluss wollte mal schauen wie es nach dem gestrigen Unwetter dort aus schaut.
Peng, und ob ich es nicht dort schon schwer genug habe, lag an einer meiner Lieblingsstellen ein Baum im Wasser, aber er hat verdammt viel Kleinzeug angezogen.
eine menge an kleinen Döbeln (20-30cm ich Wuste gar nicht das es die auch in klein gibt  ), und die kannten mich noch nicht , Rute raus der spaß beging, 5-6 in 15min dann wurde es langweilig und hatte was von Arbeit, also nach Hause.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sbirolino schwimmend oder sinkend?


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> und ob ich es nicht dort schon schwer genug habe,


Deine Probleme möcht ich mal haben....
Für mich geht es gleich mit dem Captain_H00k zum Rhein in die pralle Sonne zum Grundelfang....
Ich ahne schon, dass ich es dort nicht lange werde aushalten können und als Schneider zurück komme... .
Aber wie sagt man so schön;  "who dares wins"...
Euch allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches WE ohne Sonnenbrand!


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sbirolino schwimmend oder sinkend?


schwimmend, aber bei den kleinen scheint es egal Zusein, da gibt es Futterneid, habe ich bei großen noch nicht gesehen


----------



## keinangelprofi

Heute um 3:30 Uhr in der Früh ging’s los zu einem Tageskarten Gewässer mit ZielFisch Katzenwels. Circa 4:30 Uhr waren die Ruten im Wasser.





es gab Rotaugen

kleine Brachsen





große Brachsen





2 Karpfen





Aber leider weder den ZielFisch noch sonst irgendwas zählbares im Rahmen der OCC. Ab 8:00 Uhr war absolute Stille, keinen Zupfer mehr. Um 10:00 Uhr wurde es richtig heiß und wir haben eingepackt.

Ich glaube dass wir unser potenzial für die OCC jetzt ausgeschöpft haben. Jetzt kommt erst mal Sommerpause. Allen, die noch starten ein fettes Petri!


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir ists ganz lauschig. Ich sitze an einem malerischen* kleinen Kanal, eher ein Graben, an der einzigen Scahttigen Stelle weit und breit und beobachte die brüllheisse Brandenburger Landschaft.
Pappelflusen tanzen wie Schnee in einer gnädigen erfrischenden Brise, und dann und wann nutzt eine Libelle meine Posenspitze als Rastplatz. Gelegentlich stört eine minirotfeder oder ein bärschlein sie dabei.
Könnt alles in allem schlimmer sein.  





*lies: Strukturarm, Verkrautet und nahezu ausgetrocknet.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir ists ganz lauschig. Ich sitze an einem malerischen* kleinen Kanal, eher ein Graben, an der einzigen Scahttigen Stelle weit und breit und beobachte die brüllheisse Brandenburger Landschaft.
> Pappelflusen tanzen wie Schnee in einer gnädigen erfrischenden Brise, und dann und wann nutzt eine Libelle meine Posenspitze als Rastplatz. Gelegentlich stört eine minirotfeder oder ein bärschlein sie dabei.
> Könnt alles in allem schlimmer sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 377622
> 
> 
> *lies: Strukturarm, Verkrautet und nahezu ausgetrocknet.


und ich dachte immer ich wäre hart im nehmen was die Wahl einiger Gewässer betrifft, ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall ein Erfolgserlebnis


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs,
so, zurück von der Hitzeschlacht. Es blieb bei Kleinstbarschen und Rotfedern, die aber jeweils ganz wünderbar gefärbt waren, ins Goldene und Bernsteinfarben spielten.
Einen der kleinen Racker präsentier ich Euch, als kleine Augennascherei winzig, aber prachtvoll finde ich so waren die alle, und die Rotfesern erst...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zwischendurch war ich an einem Schattenlosen Teich, und ich muss zugeben, die Hitze und direkte Sonne hat mir sehr zu schaffen gemacht.
Anders ist es wohl nicht zu erklären, das ich einfach entnervt zurück zur Schattenstelle geflohen bin, als ich schon völlig im Delirium einen doppelten Jason innerhalb von 10 Minuten gemacht habe:
Minibarsch gefangen, zurückgesetzt, wooosch direkt vor den Füssen ein Mächtiger Platscher und eine grüngefleckte Flanke, und weg war das Bärschlein.
Wenig später, ein Zupfer beim Einholen meines Dendros und ich befinde mich im Drill mit einem kleinen Esox, der dann auch erwartungsgemäß kurz vorm Kescher das Vorfach durchgezwickt hat.
Haltet mich nicht für nen Schluffi, Blinkertasche und Deadbaitbox lagen im Minimobil, aber ich war so durch und musste aus der Sonne.
Naja, es war ein Teich, da können die Schnabeldöbel nicht wegschwimmen, bis ich zurückkehre. 
Herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Wünsche euch allen ein herzliches Petri Heil. Der eine oder andere hat sein Glück versucht und wurde auch belohnt. keinangelprofi , schöne Strecke.  Minimax , coole Storry, wenn die Hechte Hunger haben, gönnen sie sich auch mal einen Wurm. Im übrigen hab ich 2 mit Mono aus den Teichen geholt und 2 haben sich abgekappt. Die Sonne hat es aber auch in sich und ein Angelschirm schützt nicht nur gegen Regen.
Ich hab heute unserem Alex bei einem weiteren Umzug geholfen. Die Kochtopfsche Familie ist einen Ort weitergezogen. Wie die Nomaden nun mal so sind.  Wir sind bei den Temperaturen doch an unsere Grenzen gelangt, aber wir haben es geschafft.
Vielleicht geht es morgen Abend ans Flüsschen, wenn es nicht zu warm ist. Das Wetter soll ab Montag bei uns umschlagen, viel kühler und Regen die ganze Woche. Ich lasse mich überraschen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

allen ein herzliches Petri, ich werde jetzt mal für ein halbes Stündchen zum See mal schauen ob ich mit der OCC was reisen kann.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nachtrag: 7.30 Uhr 
Ich glaube nicht was ich jetzt schreibe, es ist kalt und windig, tut sich nix an der Rute, aber die Karpfen springen als ob sie dafür bezahlt werden  im ganzen See ,nur beißen will keiner, 8uhr  werde ich einpacken und eventuell noch mal bei den Döbeln versuchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers...
Gestern habe ich 10 Min. geangelt.
Nach dem dritten Wurf hatte ich einen kompletten Abriß und habe eingepackt um die nächsten 5 Stunden dem Captain_H00k beim Grundelfang zuzuschauen.
Es war heiß, es war richtig heiß - so heiß, dass ich zu nix in der Lage war.
Und es war voll, richtig voll, aber seht selbst...


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> , coole Storry, wenn die Hechte Hunger haben, gönnen sie sich auch mal einen Wurm. Im übrigen hab ich 2 mit Mono aus den Teichen geholt und 2 haben sich abgekappt. Die Sonne hat es aber auch in sich und ein Angelschirm schützt nicht nur gegen Regen.


Ja, ein Aglerschirm wäre klug gewesen. Oder an einem anderen Tag zu angeln.
Schade mit dem kleinen Zufallshecht, der wär mir für die OCC sehr gelegen gekommen.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs, gestern am späteren Nachmittag sind wir an der Sagter Ems eingetroffen. Schnell etwas aufgebaut und mit der Sphere angefischt. Es ist eine absolute Freude mit Maden und Wurm zu fischen ohne auch nur eine Grundel zu haken  . Es gab sehr viele lütte Güstern und reichlich Ükel aber wie gesagt, für mich ist sowas ein Fest! Zu späterer Stunde beim Versuch einen OCC Schleicher zu erwischen kam dieser schöne Bursche. Nach Starkregen, Gewitter und wenig Schlaf (unser Hund hat Angst bei Gewitter und hat die halbe Nacht rabbatz in der kleinen Hütte gemacht) geht es gleich in die nächste Runde. Und noch 13 weitere tolle Angeltage liegen vor mir. Juhu!!


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, gestern am späteren Nachmittag sind wir an der Sagter Ems eingetroffen. Schnell etwas aufgebaut und mit der Sphere angefischt. Es ist eine absolute Freude mit Maden und Wurm zu fischen ohne auch nur eine Grundel zu haken  . Es gab sehr viele lütte Güstern und reichlich Ükel aber wie gesagt, für mich ist sowas ein Fest! Zu späterer Stunde beim Versuch einen OCC Schleicher zu erwischen kam dieser schöne Bursche. Nach Starkregen, Gewitter und wenig Schlaf (unser Hund hat Angst bei Gewitter und hat die halbe Nacht rabbatz in der kleinen Hütte gemacht) geht es gleich in die nächste Runde. Und noch 13 weitere tolle Angeltage liegen vor mir. Juhu!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377709
> Anhang anzeigen 377710
> Anhang anzeigen 377711
> Anhang anzeigen 377712


Oha das  nenn ich mal nen kurzen Weg ans Wasser. Perfekte Bedingungen, halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## skyduck

Der heutige Tag 2 ist sehr durchwachsen gestartet. Die ersten drei Stunden war es wie tot und nicht ein zupferchen brachte meine Ruten zum zittern. Erst gegen Abend kamen die ersten Bisse, einige Güstern ein paar kleine Brachsen und ein OCC Gründling. Dann etwas später kam ein richtig ordentlicher Bursche. Die Brachsen in dieser Größe machen hier richtig Spaß, da sie richtig ordentlich fighten. Im ersten Moment denke ich immer ein kleiner Karpfen wär dran… mit der Dunkelheit kamen heute die ersten Aale aber leider keiner für die OCC Kombo. Dafür durfte sich die Sphere über den bis dato mit 60cm größten Brachsen freuen. Ich bin echt gespannt ob es hier noch größere gibt und ich endlich mal die 70cm knacken kann. Allen Fängern dieses WE wünsche ich ein fröhliches Petri


----------



## phirania

Na denn mal dickes Petri.
Schöne Brasse.
Hab auch noch einen langen erholsamen Urlaub.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen der letzten Tage.

ich hätte heute zeit gehabt um bis 10Uhr zu fischen, und so bin ich dann mal um 5.45 zum Döbel Fluss um zu schauen ob was klappt beim Hochwasser.
an meiner bis heutigen Lieblingsstell tat sich bis 7.30 überhaupt nix, und so habe ich dann eingepackt und wollte eigentlich nach Hause, aber dann habe ich doch noch mal 500m weiter angehalten wo der Baum im Wasser liegt und wollte es noch mal dort auf Döbel versuchen. Ich hatte meine 14ft 1,5lb Rute mit auf der eine Shimano Aero GT 5010 mit 0,23er Schnur montiert ist mit (warum schreibe ich das ) als Köder hatte ich schwimmendes Hundefutter am Haar und einem 15gr. Blei als durchlauf Montage.
Also ab rein damit, ich habe die Rute ins Grasgelegt und den Freilauf rein gemacht, dann bin ich mal die 25m zum Baum um zu schauen ob die Döbel dort stehen, aber nix, ich war gerade die 25m auf den Rückweg zur Rute als ich sah das die Spitze zuckte, also Gas, ich sah dann das der Gegner am anderen Ende nur langsam Schnur nahm, also angeschlagen und Ohhhhhhhh ein großer Döbel ein sehr großer, er hat sogar Schnur genommen, und so pumpte ich meinen 100%igen Rekord Döbel ran, er gab richtig Gas und ich habe ein wenig Angst gehabt das ich ihn verlieren würde, und um so näher ich ihn ranholte um so mehr machte die Rute einen Bogen, ich wollte ihn wenigstens kurz sehen bevor er sich verabschiedet, und so ca. 5-6m von mir zeigte sich der Kollege (ich hatte das Handy schon in der Hand für ein Foto) und dann bekam ich Herzrasen und er anscheinend auch und gab noch mal richtig Gas. Ich könnte noch mehr schreiben aber seht selber, nach über 20min hatte ich ihn draußen, nicht mein neuer Rekord Döbel, aber mein größter Fluss Karpfen und zweit größter überhaupt, danach habe ich überglücklich eingepackt und texte euch mal ein wenig zu 










Ü 90


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolles Tier!
Und nicht so fett wie die gemästeten Puffkarpfen der "Spezies"!


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolles Tier!
> Und nicht so fett wie die gemästeten Puffkarpfen der "Spezies"!


wirklich ein sehr schöner makelloser und ohne Boilibauch.


----------



## phirania

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen der letzten Tage.
> 
> ich hätte heute zeit gehabt um bis 10Uhr zu fischen, und so bin ich dann mal um 5.45 zum Döbel Fluss um zu schauen ob was klappt beim Hochwasser.
> an meiner bis heutigen Lieblingsstell tat sich bis 7.30 überhaupt nix, und so habe ich dann eingepackt und wollte eigentlich nach Hause, aber dann habe ich doch noch mal 500m weiter angehalten wo der Baum im Wasser liegt und wollte es noch mal dort auf Döbel versuchen. Ich hatte meine 14ft 1,5lb Rute mit auf der eine Shimano Aero GT 5010 mit 0,23er Schnur montiert ist mit (warum schreibe ich das ) als Köder hatte ich schwimmendes Hundefutter am Haar und einem 15gr. Blei als durchlauf Montage.
> Also ab rein damit, ich habe die Rute ins Grasgelegt und den Freilauf rein gemacht, dann bin ich mal die 25m zum Baum um zu schauen ob die Döbel dort stehen, aber nix, ich war gerade die 25m auf den Rückweg zur Rute als ich sah das die Spitze zuckte, also Gas, ich sah dann das der Gegner am anderen Ende nur langsam Schnur nahm, also angeschlagen und Ohhhhhhhh ein großer Döbel ein sehr großer, er hat sogar Schnur genommen, und so pumpte ich meinen 100%igen Rekord Döbel ran, er gab richtig Gas und ich habe ein wenig Angst gehabt das ich ihn verlieren würde, und um so näher ich ihn ranholte um so mehr machte die Rute einen Bogen, ich wollte ihn wenigstens kurz sehen bevor er sich verabschiedet, und so ca. 5-6m von mir zeigte sich der Kollege (ich hatte das Handy schon in der Hand für ein Foto) und dann bekam ich Herzrasen und er anscheinend auch und gab noch mal richtig Gas. Ich könnte noch mehr schreiben aber seht selber, nach über 20min hatte ich ihn draußen, nicht mein neuer Rekord Döbel, aber mein größter Fluss Karpfen und zweit größter überhaupt, danach habe ich überglücklich eingepackt und texte euch mal ein wenig zu
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377852
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377853
> 
> 
> Ü 90
> Anhang anzeigen 377855


Fettes Petri.
Ein wunderschöner Karpfen


----------



## rhinefisher

Mensch Thomas. , was für ein schönes Tier..!
Ganz fettes Petri!


----------



## Thomas.

Danke euch,  jetzt sitze ich im Auto vorm Krankenhaus und warte auf Frauchen und wundere mich warum die Leute mich die ganze Zeit nett ansehen, ah, ich grinse immer noch wie ein Hefekuchenpferd , da sitzt man tagelang an Stunde für Stunde und kein Karpfen erbarmt sich, und dann möchte man einen Döbel damit man nicht als Schneider nach Hause geht, und bumm nach keine 5 Minuten später beißt ein Traumfisch,
Und da fragen manche Leute eine warum man angeln geht, genau aus diesem Grund


----------



## rustaweli

Respekt Thomas. , Petri zum wunderschönen Flusskarpfen!


----------



## Minimax

Thomas.  Petri zu dem tollen Karpfen, er ist wirklich wunderschön und kraftvoll- auf dem einen Actionphoto sieht man seine mächtige Schwanzflosse sehr gut. Da ist ja heute wirklich ein besonderer Tag für Dich


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. Was ein Fisch


----------



## Thomas.

Danke euch 

das ist wirklich ein besonderer Tag,
das ist nicht mein erster Karpfen nach fast 30Jahren als Karpfenangler, aber es war der wo ich nie mit gerechnet hätte, hat alles nicht gepasst, von Rute, Schnur, hin und her wedelnder Köder in der Strömung, dann der langsame Abzug und noch einiges andre mehr was nicht passte, und dann noch so eine Schönheit 
das ist was, was ich meinen Enkelinnen erzählen kann

das zweit beste an der Geschichte ist noch das mein Sohn mir noch ein Bild von einem 68er Rapfen
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 geschickt hat den er am Sonntag im selben Fluss gefangen hat und ebenfalls am Sonntag ein Freund so ein Pufffisch
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, und beide dämlich am Grinsen, haben beide heute von mir ein Bild vom U-Boot bekommen


----------



## Finke20

Also Thomas. Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch und da kann man auch nur Grinsen .


----------



## Jason

Thomas. 
Natürlich auch ein fettes Petri von mir zu dem Prachtexemplar. Der Stolz sein dir gegönnt. 
Und das zu Recht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Beängstigende Stille - und ich habe auch nix beizutragen....


----------



## Schraetzer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Beängstigende Stille - und ich habe auch nix beizutragen....


Alle sind angeln


----------



## Hecht100+

Uekel Stippen in St. Petersburg und in Sevilla


----------



## Professor Tinca

oder gucken Fußball......


----------



## phirania

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> oder gucken Fußball......


Da ist doch jetzt Pause.


----------



## phirania

Kollege hat Bruzzeltag.
Da ist 
GRILLEN CHILLEN ANGELN angesagt am See.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Beängstigende Stille - und ich habe auch nix beizutragen....


bin am Räubern
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
, gehört hier leider nicht hin.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich fahre jetzt mal zum Grundelfang... .
Vielleich gibt es ja mal Großfisch - ein Rotauge, oder sogar nen Aland.. .
So gerne ich auch am Rhein bin, denke ich dass es eine nette Sache sein wird, ab nächster Woche von meiner schwimmenden Stipperplattform aus das IJsselmeer zu beangeln..


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> bin am Räubern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378129
> Anhang anzeigen 378130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , gehört hier leider nicht hin.


Trotzdem Petri! 
Ich seit Tagen übrigens auch.


----------



## Mikesch

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ... ab nächster Woche von meiner schwimmenden Stipperplattform aus das IJsselmeer zu beangeln..


Und rollst somit die OCC auf.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tag !!!
Ich war heute wieder mit dem guten rhinefisher am Wasser,ein Grill,Fish & Chill am Rhein an dem ich euch teilhaben lasse.
Wir haben zunächst königlich gespeist,und trotz Hochwasser ein paar Fische verhaften können.
Rotaugen und Güstern bei Hochwasser,die waren heute richtig in Laune 
Man beachte unsere Guerilla Grill Station 
Und der keep our rivers clean Dampfer hat auch vorbei geschaut,das Schiff ist einfach cool !


----------



## phirania

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tag !!!
> Ich war heute wieder mit dem guten rhinefisher am Wasser,ein Grill,Fish & Chill am Rhein an dem ich euch teilhaben lasse.
> Wir haben zunächst königlich gespeist,und trotz Hochwasser ein paar Fische verhaften können.
> Rotaugen und Güstern bei Hochwasser,die waren heute richtig in Laune
> Man beachte unsere Guerilla Grill Station
> Und der keep our rivers clean Dampfer hat auch vorbei geschaut,das Schiff ist einfach cool !


Petri.
Sieht ja richtig lecker aus bei Euch.


----------



## skyduck

Im Moment ist hier ganz schön Hochwasser und es treibt jede Menge grünzeugs im Wasser. Das erschwert das Angeln gerade enorm. Heute wurde es wieder besser und die tollen Brassen sind auch wieder da.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Vielen Dank phirania  ,das war es auch 
Petri auch an skyduck ,schöner catch !


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri, lieber skyduck, das sind wirklich prachtvolle, tiefgefärbte Keftiubarren die Du da in Deiner Sommerfrische landen konntest.

Ein Petri geht auch raus an Team Rhein, vertreten durch Captain_H00k , und ein besonderes Kompliment für die köstlich würzig aussehenden Köfte/Mici/Buletten plus Spiesse. Herrlich.


----------



## Slappy

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tag !!!
> Ich war heute wieder mit dem guten rhinefisher am Wasser,ein Grill,Fish & Chill am Rhein an dem ich euch teilhaben lasse.
> Wir haben zunächst königlich gespeist,und trotz Hochwasser ein paar Fische verhaften können.
> Rotaugen und Güstern bei Hochwasser,die waren heute richtig in Laune
> Man beachte unsere Guerilla Grill Station
> Und der keep our rivers clean Dampfer hat auch vorbei geschaut,das Schiff ist einfach cool !


Geiler Grill! 
Und es gibt doch Fisch im Rhein? Petri!!!! 


skyduck schrieb:


> Im Moment ist hier ganz schön Hochwasser und es treibt jede Menge grünzeugs im Wasser. Das erschwert das Angeln gerade enorm. Heute wurde es wieder besser und die tollen Brassen sind auch wieder da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378172
> Anhang anzeigen 378173


Petri zu den Brocken


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage!
Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Minimax

Bester Bissanzeiger der Welt


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Bester Bissanzeiger der Welt
> Anhang anzeigen 378224


Und dazu gleich eine Bindeanleitung! Schönes Pic, wünsche Petri!
Petri auch allen Erfolgreichen und Dank allen welche hier weiter die Fahne durch all die persönlichen wie allgemeinen Ükelkrisen tragen!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Bester Bissanzeiger der Welt
> Anhang anzeigen 378224


Tolles Bild und dazu gestochen scharf. Erinnert mich an zokker .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Tolles Bild und dazu gestochen scharf. Erinnert mich an zokker .
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber der Unterschied ist deutlich. zokker ist Aalmeister und leidenschaftlicher Photograph, und ich bezweifle obs die Mk IV es aushalten würde, wenn er sich draufsetzt. Ausserdem hat zokker keine Flügel.

EDIT: und zokker hätt es auch nicht zugelassen, das die Lichter auf dem eigentlich schön himmelblauen gefärbten Abdomen des Insekts so peinlich ausgefressen sind.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber der Unterschied ist deutlich. zokker ist Aalmeister und leidenschaftlicher Photograph, und ich bezweifle obs die Mk IV es aushalten würde, wenn er sich draufsetzt. Ausserdem hat zokker keine Flügel.


Heiliger Bimbam. Das hast du aber jetzt falsch verstanden. Hast du dich mit der Sonne angelegt? 
Aber Spaß bei Seite. Haste schon was gefangen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber der Unterschied ist deutlich. zokker Ausserdem hat zokker keine Flügel.


Also ich wäre mit da nicht so sicher  Wer solch alienhaft herrliche Bilder schießt, Aliens könnten ja Flügel besitzen


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Heiliger Bimbam. Das hast du aber jetzt falsch verstanden. Hast du dich mit der Sonne angelegt?
> Aber Spaß bei Seite. Haste schon was gefangen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, leider nur paar kleinere Johnnies, hier einer mit ner merkwürdigen Schmarre auf der Backe,




Der folgende ist der beste aus der Bande irgendwas um die 37schätz ich. Magere Zeiten, ich kann die besseren im Augenblick nicht finden, Sommerloch.




und natürlich Güstern, Güstern, Güstern in allen Grössen und Geschmacksrichtungen. Glaub auch einzwei Kleinbrassen. Die haben jetzt meine Baumstelle massiv übernommen. Hier ein G-Fisch schön gefärbt mit einem ernsthaften Metazerkarienproblem.





Es wirkt mich etwas, das ich im Augenblick nicht in der Lage bin, vernünftige (an meinen Massstäben) Johnnies ans Band zu kriegen. Ist aber jeden Sommer dasselbe an dem Flüsschen- nur langsam sollte ich mal ne Lösung gefunden haben.
Schön wars dennoch, bin auch aus der Sonne geblieben, und jetzt lass ich mir ein Bierchen schmecken.
Hg
 Euer
Minimax


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> .., und jetzt lass ich mir ein Bierchen schmecken.
> Hg
> Euer
> Minimax
> Anhang anzeigen 378242


Schaut ganz schön dünn aus, oder ein >Radler?


----------



## Minimax

Mikesch schrieb:


> Schaut ganz schön dünn aus, oder ein >Radler?


Schmales Glas, und mit plenty of Ice.


----------



## Mikesch

Ah so, a Sandlerbier .


----------



## phirania

So bei mir am See gab es nicht nur Würstchen vom Grill sondern auch mal wieder Fisch.

















Ein kleiner Döbel war auch dabei.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> So bei mir am See gab es nicht nur Würstchen vom Grill sondern auch mal wieder Fisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 378250
> Anhang anzeigen 378251
> Anhang anzeigen 378252
> Anhang anzeigen 378253
> Anhang anzeigen 378253
> 
> 
> Ein kleiner Döbel war auch dabei.


Ihr habt Döbel im Teich cool!
Herzliches Petri auch zu dem wirklich wunderschön gefärbten Schuppi, der sieht aus wie ein exotisches Urwelttier mit seinen makellosen Schuppen


----------



## phirania

Der Moppel hat gut gekämpft bevor es in den Kescher ging.
Ja Döbel sind im See,der hat auch Verbindung durch einen Bach mit der Werse.


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Der Moppel hat gut gekämpft bevor es in den Kescher ging.


Kannst Du noch was zu Montage und Köder sagen?


----------



## phirania

Klassischer Karpfenrig  Grundblei 60 gramm und 18 er Erdbeer Popup.


----------



## Thomas.

petri phirania , sehr schöner Karpfen so schön dunkel, immer wider erstaunlich zu sehen was es bei Karpfen an Formen Farben und Schuppen gibt ( auch der letzte Karpfen von Mini ist so ein selten schöner)

das hat mich jetzt animiert  , gehe jetzt mal los und versuche es auf Döbel, allen anderen die es auch zum Wasser schaffen ein dickes Petri


----------



## Thomas.

Zäh, aber einen von 47 habe ich und einen etwas größeren, beide auf popu.
Und ich habe heute mein Vitrinen Model mit, ein Knacken und quietschen   
Aber tut, nur heute und nicht wieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Fisch.
Petri Heil, Thomas!


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> Zäh, aber einen von 47 habe ich und einen etwas größeren, beide auf popu.
> Und ich habe heute mein Vitrinen Model mit, ein Knacken und quietschen
> Aber tut, nur heute und nicht wieder.
> Anhang anzeigen 378268


Petri! Auch phirania , skyduck , Thomas. , @rhinefischer , Minimax ! Wen vergessen?Ich gehe jetzt auch, aber zum Schaffen in den Garten. Gerade vom Freibad zurück. Gestern Kids zum Basketball, dann zum Schwimmtraining. Diese Phase hatte ich angekündigt. Sie kam "dank" Virus verspätet, aber nun ist sie da. Schule, Trainings, Garten, familiäre Verpflichtungen. Es bleibt kaum Zeit. Die kurzen Fenster nutze ich wenn überhaupt zum Spinnen. Grundeln, Großstädter und Zeit, gemeine Mischung. 
Kommen auch andere Tage, irgendwann. 
Allen da draußen rufe ich ein Petri zu und allen Ükelianern wünsche ich nen tollen Sonntag!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax 
Wenn ich als Bayer so ah Bier mit Eiswürfel seh bekomm ih Augenkrebs  das arme Bier. Ich bin echt verwundert darüber werter Mini das man bei euch sowas ausschenkt. Such mal nach Burg Stockenfels.


Bin heut auch mal wider am Wasser, es geht auf Karpfen oder hald Beifang. Wasserstand ist immer noch hoch und trüb ich weiß aktuell nicht wo ich se suchen soll.....Wird scho irgendwas beißen.


----------



## Jason

Ich versuche mein Glück heute mal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Glück Jason .
Was ist das für'n lustiges Auto da hinten?


----------



## Jason

Ich hab Besuch 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Viele Jugendliche sind hier. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Glück Jason .
> Was ist das für'n lustiges Auto da hinten?


Das ist so ein kleiner John Deere Wagen 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Bin heute spontan zu den Teichen gefahren, mit dem Ziel einen Karpfen mit der OCC zu fangen. Zwei Bisse konnte ich an der OCC Combo verzeichnen, aber trotzdem nichts gefangen. Mit der zweiten Rute, die Shakespeare Match International 1834, gepaart mit meiner Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2401 in Rot,
(ein traumhaftes Pärchen ) konnte ich die üblichen Fischchen an Land ziehen.




Größere waren auch dabei, aber nichts Nennwertes. 




Ein Bärschlein auf Wurm hat auch mal wieder gebissen. Wohl bemerkt ist das der 2. den ich an den Teichen gefangen habe. 




Leider waren heute einige junge Menschen an den Teichen, sie haben dort gebadet und haben ein Schlauchboot zu Wasser gelassen. Freundlicherweise haben sie mich aber vorher gefragt, ob das in Ordnung ginge. Hab nur gesagt, wenn ihr Abstand von mir haltet, passt das schon. Sie haben sich dran gehalten und alles war gut. Wir waren doch alle mal jung. Aber wie sie weg waren, hab ich die Stille genossen. Es gibt nichts schöneres. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Auch heute wieder die Fische geärgert,oder umgekehrt...
Ein wenig ging aber doch.






Anhang anzeigen 378317

Die haben dann hinterher den Angelplatz noch aufgeräumt.
Kann ja sein das noch ein paar Krümel übrig geblieben sind.


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Das ist so ein kleiner John Deere Wagen
> 
> Gruß Jason





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Glück Jason .
> Was ist das für'n lustiges Auto da hinten?


Den kleinen Wagen hab ich mir extra für die Teiche zugelegt, weil der Weg dorthin so holprig ist.  Nein, kleiner Scherz, damit sind 2 Jugendliche mit angetuckert . So ein Teil könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Wenn es geregnet hat und ich zu den Teichen fahre, sieht mein Auto immer aus wie Sau.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber Thomas. Zu dem prachtvollen, bulligen Döbel, ein herrlicher Fisch. Und auch ein Petri Jason zu den diversen Fischen aus Deinen idyllischen Teichen, und besonders zu dem süßen kleinen Barsch.

Ich selbst war heut mit Angelkumpel am Kanal, und ich habe noch nie nie so einen dichten Verkehr an Schiffen Booten Kajaks Stand up Paddlern und allen möglichen Wasserfahrzeugen erlebt. Absoluter Wahnsinn. Sogar eine schwimmende Hundeschule. Alle haben sich sehr um Rücksicht bemüht, aber zunächst war an sinnvolles Angeln nicht zu Denken.
Angelkumpel hat dann irgendwann den Dicksten Hechproppen mit Fähnchen oben und nemn100g Blei vor unsere Angelstelle gelegt, und dann habens die Wassersportler erkannt und unsere Stelle meist erfolgreich umschifft. Jo, es gab Brassen Rotaugen Barsche dann und Wann ne Güster, alles wie sichs für ne gemütliche Waltherung gehört.
Ein sehr schöner, langer Tag mit dem Kumpel!
Hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

danke euch fürs Petri,
ich habe vergessen und möchte euch nicht vorenthalten das ich noch einen Fisch gefangen habe, da es bis zu ersten Döbel sehr lange dauerte und ich Langeweile hatte und zudem noch die ganze zeit ein recht großer Hecht die runde machte habe ich kurz einen 16er Haken mit Brot montiert da zu meinen Füssen viel Kleinzeug rum schwamm, allerdings ließen die sich auch nicht mal so eben fangen, als ich dann einen hatte war ich doch sehr erstaunt das es sowas hier gibt, mein erster überhaupt, nach einigen betrachten muss ich sagen einer der schönsten wenn nicht sogar der schönste Heimische Fisch überhaupt, für mich auf jeden fall, schade das es den nicht in 90cm und 10kg gibt  hat richtig Rabatz gemacht.
er wurde natürlich nicht Opfer für den Hecht und durfte wider ins Nass





PS. was macht eigentlich  Tricast und geomas , ich hoffe die haben nur nichts zu berichten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri an alle Fänger des Wochenends.

Bei mir wars gestern wider nix, es ist der Wurm drin. Zum Schluß noch einen Aitel/Nerfling verloren und das wars.
Gefrustet hab ich dann Abends die Spinne gepackt und bin noch 1,5h zum werfen gegangen. Auch hier nur Fisch gestreift und wider nix gefangen.
Einziges Erlebnis gestern war ein gestiegener Waller der knapp unter der Oberfläche strom aufwärts schwomm, die Welle wo der vorran schob war schon beachtlicht......mit einem rumschwimmenden Schied/Rapfen nicht zu vergleichen. 

Aktuell weis ich nicht wirklich an was es liegt, das Pech verfolgt mich seit Mitte Mai


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> PS. was macht eigentlich mit Tricast und geomas , ich hoffe die haben nur nichts zu berichten.


Hallo Thomas uns geht es gut. Was mit dem Kurator aus Rostock ist kann ich nicht sagen. Bei uns ist im Moment der Wurm drinn, können uns nicht richtig aufraffen. Waren zwar ein paar mal draußen aber es ergab sich nichts erwähnenswertes. Aber es gibt auch gutes zu vermelden: Wuemmehunter hat alles in trockenen Tüchern und es hat sich alles zum Guten gewendet. Sicher wird er berichten wenn der Umzug und der Umbau vollzogen ist.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Heinz schön das es euch gut geht, das ist die Hauptsache alles andere ergibt sich, und das mit Wuemme freut mich ungemein zu lesen.


----------



## Finke20

Moin in die Runde, da sind ja wieder schöne Fische gefangen worden, ein Petri allen erfolgreichen.
Ich habe es gestern auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Es gingen auch einige Fische an den 14er Haken .


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas uns geht es gut. Was mit dem Kurator aus Rostock ist kann ich nicht sagen. Bei uns ist im Moment der Wurm drinn, können uns nicht richtig aufraffen. Waren zwar ein paar mal draußen aber es ergab sich nichts erwähnenswertes. Aber es gibt auch gutes zu vermelden: Wuemmehunter hat alles in trockenen Tüchern und es hat sich alles zum Guten gewendet. Sicher wird er berichten wenn der Umzug und der Umbau vollzogen ist.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Oh, das sind ja wunderbare Neuigkeiten lieber Heinz, danke das Du uns auf dem Laufenden hältst, und liebe Grüße  an den Wuemmehunter


----------



## skyduck

Helft mal bitte. Was ist das für eine Spezies ?


----------



## Trotta

Hasel, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hasel.


----------



## skyduck

Ich habe es befürchtet und ich Idiot habe das OCC Foto nicht gemacht vor lauter Bemühung ein gutes Bestimmungsfoto zu machen. na ja vielleicht kommt noch einer. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe es befürchtet und ich Idiot habe das OCC Foto nicht gemacht vor lauter Bemühung ein gutes Bestimmungsfoto zu machen. na ja vielleicht kommt noch einer. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


Ach, so einer kommt wieder. Dennoch Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Wuemmehunter hat alles in trockenen Tüchern und es hat sich alles zum Guten gewendet.


Wenigstens eine gute Nachricht heute. Heinz, bestell unseren Wuemme ebenfalls beste Grüße von mir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## MS aus G

Von mir auch!!!

Ich muss mich leider entschuldigen, aber es ist so, wie im letzten Jahr, kaum ist der Lockdown zu Ende, rennen uns die Gäste die Bude ein!!!

Allen ein dickes Petri der letzten 2 Wochen!!!

Ich selbst bin nur noch des Abends unterwegs und:"Wo sind die Barben in diesem Jahr???" Ich war etwa 10x los aber außer Aalen und leider auch der ersten Grundel konnte ich nix zum Friedfischtrööt beitragen!!! Dieses Jahr ist schon was "besonderes"!!! Ob es an dem langen, kalten Winter liegt??? Mal schauen, was der Sommer noch so bringt!?! 

Ich konnte auch mal wieder einen Boardie persönlich kennen lernen und muss sagen, wie eigentlich erwartet, ein sehr netter Kollege, herzliche Grüße an DUSpinner!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## DUSpinner

Mario, war mir auch ein Vergnügen Dich als netten Gastgeber und Angler persönlich kennengelernt zu haben. War bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal...


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich konnte auch mal wieder einen Boardie persönlich kennen lernen und muss sagen, wie eigentlich erwartet, ein sehr netter Kollege, herzliche Grüße an DUSpinner!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario





DUSpinner schrieb:


> Mario, war mir auch ein Vergnügen Dich als netten Gastgeber und Angler persönlich kennengelernt zu haben. War bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal...


Ja, da werden Erinnerungen ans Ükeltreffen wach. Mario ist nicht nur der Super-Barbio, sondern ein perfekter Gastgeber. Es fing damit an, das er uns Kaffee ans Wasser gebracht hat, und dann fing die Schlemmerei erst richtig an, zwei Tage Anglerhimmel in Gieselwerder!


----------



## Tobias85

Das sind tolle Neuigkeiten Tricast, danke fürs informieren!  Euremomentane  Angelträgheit kann ich gut nachvollziehen, mir fällts grade auch schwer, mich aufzuraffen - egal ob Angeln oder andere Hobbys. Aber auch das geht vorbei. Manchmal braucht es einfach ne kleine Auszeit, um die Freude am Hobby wieder richtig aufleben zu lassen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Manchmal braucht es einfach ne kleine Auszeit, um die Freude am Hobby wieder richtig aufleben zu lassen.


Manchmal braucht es aber auch einfach mal ein Gewässer mit Fischbestand.
Weil mich der Rhein so dermaßen verhöhnt, das doofe C-virus mir das Reisen verleidet, muss ich mir andere Jagdgründe suchen.
Da habe ich mir jetzt mal das IJsselmeer ausgeguckt und ein kleines Segelboot gekauft.
Bin echt gespannt, wie oft wir da hoch fahren und ob ich auch was fange....
Der Rhein nervt mich gerade bloß noch.
Euch allen einen schönen und fischigen Tag...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir jetzt mal das IJsselmeer ausgeguckt und ein kleines Segelboot gekauft.
> Bin echt gespannt, wie oft wir da hoch fahren


Glückwunsch fürs Schiffchen, das Ijsselmeer ist jetzt nicht gerade eine Weltreise, aber auch nicht mal eben ums Eck, mir wäre es auf Dauer selbst von mir aus zu weit.
Ich wünsch euch aber sehr viel Spaß und viele Fische


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> das Ijsselmeer ist jetzt nicht gerade eine Weltreise, aber auch nicht mal eben ums Eck,


Na ja, das ist wohl relativ; 230km sind ja an sich nicht viel, aber Du weißt ja, wie gerne ich von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge fahre.
Von daher kann ich das bestimmt zu einer Weltreiseähnlichen Angelegenheit aufblasen....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Entschleunigen und das Leben genießen, Fisch fangen ist nebensächlich der Moment zählt.


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Manchmal braucht es aber auch einfach mal ein Gewässer mit Fischbestand.
> Weil mich der Rhein so dermaßen verhöhnt, das doofe C-virus mir das Reisen verleidet, muss ich mir andere Jagdgründe suchen.
> Da habe ich mir jetzt mal das IJsselmeer ausgeguckt und ein kleines Segelboot gekauft.
> Bin echt gespannt, wie oft wir da hoch fahren und ob ich auch was fange....
> Der Rhein nervt mich gerade bloß noch.
> Euch allen einen schönen und fischigen Tag...


Ja denn mal ein gutes Gelingen, wir freuen uns schon auf Bilder von deinem Fischerboot...


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378541
> 
> Entschleunigen und das Leben genießen, Fisch fangen ist nebensächlich der Moment zählt.


Wunderschönes, stimmungsvolles Bild. Da will ich gleich ans Wasser, mal sehen vllt klappts Freitag


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich pack zusammen, sche wars am Fluss zu sein und einfach mit der Tonkin zu fischen.
4 Rotaugen gab es auf Mais, 40, 37, 35 und ca 25cm 
Hier noch die 37cm


----------



## Tikey0815

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378541
> 
> Entschleunigen und das Leben genießen, Fisch fangen ist nebensächlich der Moment zählt.


Der Stoff deiner Sitzgelegenheiten erinnert mich irgendwie an den Stoff eines Minirocks einer Freundin  Ich glaub der war auch genauso breit


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich pack zusammen, sche wars am Fluss zu sein und einfach mit der Tonkin zu fischen.
> 4 Rotaugen gab es auf Mais, 40, 37, 35 und ca 25cm
> Hier noch die 37cm
> Anhang anzeigen 378548



Petri zu den tollen Plötzen!


----------



## Tokka

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378541
> 
> Entschleunigen und das Leben genießen, Fisch fangen ist nebensächlich der Moment zählt.


Das nenne ich mal stilvoll!!! Wenn ihr wüsstest was bei mir so am Wasser rumsteht…


----------



## phirania

So heute bei mir am See war heute Elektro Fischen angesagt....


----------



## phirania

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
Darf allerdings auch nicht zuviel veraten...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich liebe das ja mit wenig Sachen ans Wasser zu gehen, wenig Gewicht und doch alles nötige dabei.
Eine Rute, Rutenablage, Kescher (Pflicht), meine kleine Umhängetasche und den kleinen Holzhocker mehr brauch tman eig gar nicht um entspannt am Wasser zu sein. Eine kleine Dose Mais, ne Semmel in der Tütte oder ne kleine grüne Madendose und man hat sogar den Köder dabei, das alles zudem in der Umhängetasche und man ist recht mobil unterwegs. 
Anfutter und große Takleboxen sind da fehl am Platz und tragen meiner Meinung nach nicht zum entspannen bei, entschleunigen und geniesen ist hier im Vordergrund. Wer zudem auch noch älteres Angelgerät benutzt wird dem ganzen Gedanken noch mehr abverlangen können. 

Probiert es doch mal selber aus, es mag zwar einige Zeit dauern bis ihr euch daran gewöhnt habt aber dann geniest ihr es um so mehr.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich liebe das ja mit wenig Sachen ans Wasser zu gehen, wenig Gewicht und doch alles nötige dabei.
> Eine Rute, Rutenablage, Kescher (Pflicht), meine kleine Umhängetasche und den kleinen Holzhocker


Ich stimme Dir absolut zu, ich bin seit Jahren fast immer so unterwegs und ich kann mir kein schönres Angeln vorstellen. 
Als ich neulich mit dem Angelkumpel den Gemütlichkeitsansitz gemacht habe -auch sehr schön- war ich richtig überfordert mit den Taschen Futteralen Eimern Ruten Banksticks, ein ganzes Camp, das auf und wieder abgebaut sein will, ich glaub wir haben ne Halbe Stunde gebraucht um 50m umzuziehen. Stress!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir absolut zu, ich bin seit Jahren fast immer so unterwegs und ich kann mir kein schönres Angeln vorstellen.
> Als ich neulich mit dem Angelkumpel den Gemütlichkeitsansitz gemacht habe -auch sehr schön- war ich richtig überfordert mit den Taschen Futteralen Eimern Ruten Banksticks, ein ganzes Camp, das auf und wieder abgebaut sein will, ich glaub wir haben ne Halbe Stunde gebraucht um 50m umzuziehen. Stress!



Dagegen habe ich mich schon in meiner frühen Jugend verwahrt. Diverse angelnde Klassenkameraden und Kumpels waren hingegen voll auf dem Karpfentrip.
Rod Pod, Karpfenzelt und ebensolche Liege + natürlich 3 gleiche Ruten & Rollen, vom kleinen Andy oder anderen Größen. Ich habe mein Taschengeld lieber für einzelne Ruten und Equipment auf den Kopf gehauen, vorzugsweise für Spinnruten und Peripherie.

Wobei tatsächlich nur mit einer Rute und leichtem Gepäck loszuziehen, ich denke das ist eher etwas für ein überschaubares Gewässer, welches im besten Fall das Hausgewässer darstellt. Ansonsten gehe ich auch gerne so ans Wasser. Gerade jetzt bei der Hitze hätte ich keine Lust stundenlang das ganze Geraffel aufzubauen und bei Nichterfolg ebenso lange wieder abzubauen. Von der ganzen Schlepperei bei der Affenhitze spreche ich gar nicht erst.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Von der ganzen Schlepperei bei der Affenhitze spreche ich gar nicht erst.



Vielleicht wird es mit dem Alter aber auch Zeit für einen Caddy? Einem armen Tropf, der einem unter sengender Sonne die ganze Batterie an Hardy Spey Cast Ruten hinterherschleppen muss, während man selbst am zuvor gereichten Single-Malt nippt. Cheers !


----------



## Mikesch

phirania schrieb:


> So heute bei mir am See war heute Elektro Fischen angesagt....
> Anhang anzeigen 378552


Die Handschuhe hat er sich wohl erst angezogen nachdem er mitbekommen hat, dass du schöne Bilder machst.


phirania schrieb:


> ....
> Anhang anzeigen 378556


----------



## Minimax

Kescher vergessen.


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Kescher vergessen.


Der Klassiker, gleich gefolgt von "Wo sind die Maden...... im Kühlschrank"


----------



## Esox 1960

Minimax schrieb:


> Kescher vergessen.


Wenn Glück hast,fängst Du vielleicht nichts................


----------



## Esox 1960

Racklinger schrieb:


> Der Klassiker, gleich gefolgt von "Wo sind die Maden...... im Kühlschrank"


Steigerung....,krabbeln lose im Gemüsefach.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax: Ich hoffe, dass dir Größe der Zielfische und Bestimmungen trotzdem erlauben zu Angeln - oder sich eine andere Lösung findet. Wir wissen ja, wie weit du es zu deinen Flüssen hast.


----------



## Minimax

So, ein Spitzenprodukt einer renommierten Topmarke aus dem nächstbesten Angelladen.. nicht das ich ernsthaft in Verlegenheit käme es zu brauchen


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo schlecht sind die gar nicht, hab zwei stück (1xklein, 1x große Ausführung), kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Gummiertes Netz, klein und ausziehbar, da kenne ich schlechtere.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gummiertes Netz, klein und ausziehbar, da kenne ich schlechtere.


Ja, im Prinzip richtig. Ich werd in als Backup im Minimobil behalten.
Nass wird der heut wohl nicht mehr.
Enten griffen mich an:





Und eine nette Güster, neben denen gabs noch ein paar Johnnies der Heringsklasse. Um 5 pack ich zusammen.
Immerhin heut mal wieder mit Pin, tut gut.


----------



## Forelle74

Minimax schrieb:


> Kescher vergessen.


Klassiker .
Maßband und Stift kommt gleich danach. 
Petri zu den Fängen


----------



## Minimax

So, letzter Fisch, die X-te Güster, das Abseitstor des Döbelangelns.
Jetzt rasch Nachhauseweg gebraust für Schweiz:Sapnien.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Minimax .
Und so toll gefärbt wieder der Fisch.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Minimax .
> Und so toll gefärbt wieder der Fisch.


Petri Dank. Ja, ab ca. 25 cm sind die Güstern hier eine ganz andere Spezies als ihre kleinen Aluchip-Artgenossen, kräftig gefärbt und mit ganz Dunklen Flossensäumen. Und im Eahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten wesentlich entschlossener und kräftiger als Gleich Grosse Brassen oder Döbel.
Ist natürlich nur ein schwacher Trost.


----------



## Tobias85

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Ich beneide dich ein wenig um deine zahlreichen Blicken, auch die eher unscheinbaren. Hier kenne ich nur einen Teich, wo ich zumindest fingerlange Güstern fangen kann, ansonsten blieb es in meiner Karriere bisher bei der (zugegeben schönen) Weser-Güster aus Gieselwerder. Von daher freue ich mich jedes mal, wenn du uns deine Döbelkonkurrenz hier präsentierst.  In diesem Sinne ein herzliches Petri in Richtung Hauptstadt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Ich beneide dich ein wenig um deine zahlreichen Blicken,



Unbedingt!
Die wunderschöne gefärbten Stromgüstern, sind schon etwas Besonderes.
Wer hat denn immer die Riesendinger gefangen? War das Wuemmehunter ??


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unbedingt!
> Die wunderschöne gefärbten Stromgüstern, sind schon etwas Besonderes.
> Wer hat denn immer die Riesendinger gefangen? War das Wuemmehunter ??


Wümme hat mal ein unfassbares 45-Monstrum eingereicht. Viel mehr geht nicht, Wahnsinnsfisch.
Ansonsten gibts noch den einen Ükel, na sein Name fällt mir grad nicht ein, der regelmäßig und unfreiwillig 35+ Stromgüstern an den Haken bekommt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax 
Ich will dich ja ungern berichtigen aba es waren 2019 sogar 47cm von unserem Wuemmehunter


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Minimax
> Ich will dich ja ungern berichtigen aba es waren 2019 sogar 47cm von unserem Wuemmehunter


Oh, dann muss ich mich entschuldigen, ich hatte es aus dem Gedäxhtnis gepostet und nicht im Ük-Archiv überprüft. Das macht Wüemmes Fisch noch wesentlich astronomischer. Schätze, in Schnabeldöbelmasstäben wäre das über 1,30. Traumfisch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Passt scho werter Minimax ich wollte nur die hervorragende Leistung unseres Wuemmehunter huldigen der schon ein sehr guter Angler ist. 
Leider gibt's nicht jedes Gewässer solche Bestände und Ausnahme Fische her von daher ist euch mein Bewunderung sicher.


----------



## Thomas.

einen schönen Sonntagmorgen den Damen u. Herren
ich war gestern mal für 2 Stündchen am Fluss trotz Hochwasser" und starker Strömung, und habe es noch mal mit der Bolo versucht, es blieb leider beim versuch, kein zupfer nix , habe aber leider wider feststellen müssen das Bolo und ich nicht die besten Freunde werden, aber eine Chance werden wir uns noch geben.
wider zu Hause habe ich dann ein Päckchen vom Postboten überreicht bekommen mit einer neuen Rolle, und jetzt werde ich trotz Dauerregen die Gummistiefel und Regenjacke anziehen um zu schauen ob sie an der Rute bleiben darf (habe ein gutes Gefühl) oder ein Vitrinen Modell wird, erst zum Fluss und wenn es da nicht klappt vielleicht noch mal zum See.
werde nachher mal ein Foto von meinem Neuerwerb einstellen und berichten. 

und wie üblich wünsche ich allen die es heute zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri Heil


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Thomas.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was macht eigentlich unser geomas ?
Ob er das Angelzeug an den Nagel gehängt hat?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich hoffe mal ned, vielleicht hat er ja nur viel um die Ohren. Unser geomas wird sich schon wider melden wenns ihm die Zeit erlaubt.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich unser geomas ?
> Ob er das Angelzeug an den Nagel gehängt hat?


Könnte man fast befürchten.
Überhaupt ist alles irgendwie so, so halt. Aber nicht nur hier und beim Angeln. Irgendwie scheint alles von einer Trägheit erfasst worden zu sein. Auch bei Kids, meinem Umfeld.
Ganz eigenartig.
Schönen Sonntag Euch sowie Lust, Laun, Energie und Petri!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

War gestern ebenfalls am Wasser, ganze 4 Stunden und wider nix gefangen.
Heute früh gleich um 6 Uhr am Wasser gewesen und bis jetzt nur 3-4 Anfasser von Kleinfisch. Aktivität ist ebenfalls wenig zu sehen da wirds schwierig was zu fangen.
Langsam fange ich schon an an meinem vorgehen zu zweifeln den aus 2 Wochen Karpfenansitz gab's bis jetzt erst einen Nerfling trotz bei füttern.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Gewechselt von Boilies und Hartmais zu 14er Pellets und was gab's wider:







49er Nerfling
Ich dachte schon es wäre ne große Brachse so wie der in der Rute hing. Die Tica wurde dabei wider nicht richtig gefordert selbst die Rolle lief nicht mal ab.
Fisch ist Fisch, dann freu ich mich über diesen schönen Nerfling bis es mit den Karpfen klappt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Gewechselt von Boilies und Hartmais zu 14er Pellets und was gab's wider:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378889
> 
> 
> 49er Nerfling
> Ich dachte schon es wäre ne große Brachse so wie der in der Rute hing. Die Tica wurde dabei wider nicht richtig gefordert selbst die Rolle lief nicht mal ab.
> Fisch ist Fisch, dann freu ich mich über diesen schönen Nerfling bis es mit den Karpfen klappt.



Petri zum tollen Aland!

Bei mir benehmen sich die Alander nicht wie Brassen an der Rute, sondern legen sich zumindest kurzzeitig schon gut ins Zeug. Ein End-40er nimmt dabei in einer ersten und auch zweiten Flucht durchaus Schnur. Aber ich lese auf dem Blank der Tica etwas von 2 Lbs. Das ist sicher etwas zu mächtig für Alande.
Allerdings hast Du es ja auch eigentlich auf Karpfen abgesehen, von daher passt das schon.

Schnapp Dir einmal ne feine Matchrute oder - wenn es auf Grund gehen soll - eine Winklepicker-Rute.
Da wird Dir so ein 49er Aland schon Freude bereiten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Die Umstellung hat sich bezahlt gemacht. 

Halbe Stunde später kreischte die Tica unverhofft ab, die Durststrecke hat ein Ende 





Hab grad nur noch eine Rute im Wasser und die Spitze springt munter vor sich hin. Sehr viel Kleinfisch am Futterplatz.
Für heute reichts  ich brauch an Kaffee.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Thomas.


besten Dank,
wider zu Haus, am Fluss nix  am Teich nix  naja was solls beim nächsten oder übernächsten mal.

bin ja auch nur zum Wasser um zu schauen wie sich die neue Rolle macht, Toll für ein billig Teil 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 nur der Überrollbügel oder wie dat ding heißt muss ab, mit dem ist es unmöglich zu werfen.


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Umstellung hat sich bezahlt gemacht.
> 
> Halbe Stunde später kreischte die Tica unverhofft ab, die Durststrecke hat ein Ende
> Anhang anzeigen 378891
> 
> 
> Hab grad nur noch eine Rute im Wasser und die Spitze springt munter vor sich hin. Sehr viel Kleinfisch am Futterplatz.
> Für heute reichts  ich brauch an Kaffee.




Petri, sehr schöne Fische


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum Karpfen dawurzelsepp !  

Hübsches Röllchen Thomas. . Nächstes Mal klappt's bestimmt damit.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> besten Dank,
> wider zu Haus, am Fluss nix  am Teich nix  naja was solls beim nächsten oder übernächsten mal.
> 
> bin ja auch nur zum Wasser um zu schauen wie sich die neue Rolle macht, Toll für ein billig Teil
> Anhang anzeigen 378894
> Anhang anzeigen 378895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nur der Überrollbügel oder wie dat ding heißt muss ab, mit dem ist es unmöglich zu werfen.
> 
> 
> 
> Petri, sehr schöne Fische


Oha, sehr interessant, ein China-Wenderolle. Sieht gut aus, und funktional sind die allemal prima 
Ja, mit Line Guard klappt das Wendewerfen nicht, aber trotzdem gut das einer dabei ist. Zum herkömmlichen Trotten find ich die praktisch, grad bei stürmischem Wetter.

dawurzelsepp herzliches Petri zu dem Karpfen und dem prächtigen Aland


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, sehr interessant, ein China-Wenderolle. Sieht gut aus, und funktional sind die allemal prima


ich war auch mehr als angenehm überrascht was das Teil für den kleinen Kurs kann, ist gut, es ist keine Okuma die ein vielfaches mehr kostet und auch ein wenig besser läuft und verarbeitet ist, aber wenn man den Preis bei beiden und den Lauf vergleicht hat die Ali Pin Haushoch gewonnen vor allem wenn man nur mal eine Pin ausprobieren möchte.
eben so bei den Ruten, die Okuma ist an einer Shimano die Ali an einer Askari, da tut sich auch nicht all Zuviel, und wenn ich die Preise der Combos vergleiche bekomme ich ca. 4 -5 AliAskari Combos für den Kurs des anderen, und das ist es nicht unbedingt wert wenn man nur ab und an mit der Pin los möchte.
wobei ich mir die Okuma und die Shimano jeder zeit wieder holen würde


----------



## Trotta

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich war auch mehr als angenehm überrascht was das Teil für den kleinen Kurs kann, ist gut, es ist keine Okuma die ein vielfaches mehr kostet und auch ein wenig besser läuft und verarbeitet ist, aber wenn man den Preis bei beiden und den Lauf vergleicht hat die Ali Pin Haushoch gewonnen vor allem wenn man nur mal eine Pin ausprobieren möchte.
> eben so bei den Ruten, die Okuma ist an einer Shimano die Ali an einer Askari, da tut sich auch nicht all Zuviel, und wenn ich die Preise der Combos vergleiche bekomme ich ca. 4 -5 AliAskari Combos für den Kurs des anderen, und das ist es nicht unbedingt wert wenn man nur ab und an mit der Pin los möchte.
> wobei ich mir die Okuma und die Shimano jeder zeit wieder holen würde
> Anhang anzeigen 378921
> Anhang anzeigen 378922


Der Lineguard scheint mir auch zu hoch angeschraubt. Falls Du ihn verwenden willst, würde ich den unbedingt um ein Loch nach unten versetzen. Und gib mal ein, zwei Tropfen Nähmaschinenöl in die Lager, dann läuft sie genau so gut wie Deine Okuma.
Wenn man ein bisschen übt, kann man auch mit Lineguard werfen.^^


----------



## rustaweli

Trotta schrieb:


> Der Lineguard scheint mir auch zu hoch angeschraubt. Falls Du ihn verwenden willst, würde ich den unbedingt um ein Loch nach unten versetzen. Und gib mal ein, zwei Tropfen Nähmaschinenöl in die Lager, dann läuft sie genau so gut wie Deine Okuma.
> Wenn man ein bisschen übt, kann man auch mit Lineguard werfen.^^


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hab aber auch keinen Vergleich. Klar, die Chinesen können auch Gutes, aber dann auch sofort für ebenso gutes Geld, wenn auch noch günstiger als auf dem westlichen Markt. Nen Bauplan kopieren ist das Eine, aber oft sind es doch Nuancen welche halt manche Modelle hervorstechen lassen und diese dann zu Klassikern werden. Sonst wären fast alle Pins gleich gut, optisch ja kein Hexenwerk der Bau. Optisch! 
Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Wenn man ein bisschen übt, kann man auch mit Lineguard werfen.^^


Die Unmöglichkeit des Werfens mit Lineguard bezog sich auf die Wendefunktion der Rolle- in Querstellung vehindert der Lineguard das Schnurablaufen über die Spulenkante.

Ich hab früher meine Wenderolle als Fehlkauf eingeschätzt, inzwischen habe ich Frieden mit ihr Geschlossen. Die enorme Drallprdukton beim Wurf in Querstellung ist natürlich gegeben.

Zu Okumas kann ich nichts sagen, aber die funktionalen Unterschiede zwischen meiner verschollenen Cyprinus (Standard-Ali-Pin) und meinen Youngs sind neutral betrachtet nur Nuancen, dennoch bin froh über so manches komfortable Detail (Speichen, dosierbare Stille Hemmung, abnehmbare Spule, Frinjustierung über Madenschraube) und natürlich auch über das Design.
PL-mässig sind die Alis aber zunächst mal unschlagbar, gerade beim "Schnuppern".

Hinsichtlich des Ölens pflichte ich Trotta unbedingt  bei. Über ein Tröpfchen Öl oder zwei nach jedem oder besser noch vor jedem Ausflug freut sich jede Pin, egal wo sie herkommt.


----------



## Thomas.

Trotta schrieb:


> Der Lineguard scheint mir auch zu hoch angeschraubt. Falls Du ihn verwenden willst, würde ich den unbedingt um ein Loch nach unten versetzen. Und gib mal ein, zwei Tropfen Nähmaschinenöl in die Lager, dann läuft sie genau so gut wie Deine Okuma.


danke für den Tipp mit dem Lineguard werde ich mal tun, und das mit dem Öl war das erste was ich gemacht habe, das ist einer der wenigen Vorteile bei einer Pin, die nimmt jeder auseinander  selbst ich.


----------



## Trotta

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hab aber auch keinen Vergleich. Klar, die Chinesen können auch Gutes, aber dann auch sofort für ebenso gutes Geld, wenn auch noch günstiger als auf dem westlichen Markt. Nen Bauplan kopieren ist das Eine, aber oft sind es doch Nuancen welche halt manche Modelle hervorstechen lassen und diese dann zu Klassikern werden. Sonst wären fast alle Pins gleich gut, optisch ja kein Hexenwerk der Bau. Optisch!
> Nur meine Meinung.


Doch das passt schon. Der Lauf der Pin hängt zu 99% von den Lagern und dem Gewicht der Spule ab. So groß ist der Unterschied nicht. Bei den billigen Chinapins ist die Qualitätsstreuung bei den Lagern natürlich größer. Was Toleranzen und Fertigungsqualität angeht, gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht, die sind bei den Chinapins unterirdisch, haben aber eben nur bedingt Einfluss auf den Lauf.


Minimax schrieb:


> Die Unmöglichkeit des Werfens mit Lineguard bezog sich auf die Wendefunktion der Rolle- in Querstellung vehindert der Lineguard das Schnurablaufen über die Spulenkante.
> 
> Ich hab früher meine Wenderolle als Fehlkauf eingeschätzt, inzwischen habe ich Frieden mit ihr Geschlossen. Die enorme Drallprdukton beim Wurf in Querstellung ist natürlich gegeben.
> 
> Zu Okumas kann ich nichts sagen, aber die funktionalen Unterschiede zwischen meiner verschollenen Cyprinus (Standard-Ali-Pin) und meinen Youngs sind neutral betrachtet nur Nuancen, dennoch bin froh über so manches komfortable Detail (Speichen, dosierbare Stille Hemmung, abnehmbare Spule, Frinjustierung über Madenschraube) und natürlich auch über das Design.
> PL-mässig sind die Alis aber zunächst mal unschlagbar, gerade beim "Schnuppern".
> 
> Hinsichtlich des Ölens pflichte ich Trotta unbedingt  bei. Über ein Tröpfchen Öl oder zwei nach jedem oder besser noch vor jedem Ausflug freut sich jede Pin, egal wo sie herkommt.


Schon klar, dass sich das auf die Wenderollenfunktion bezog, ich versuche nur immer mal wieder an den persönlichen Ehrgeiz zu appellieren...

Vor einiger Zeit hab ich übrigens mal mit dem Wurf über die Spulenkante, technisch das gleiche wie der Wurf mit der Wenderolle, experimentiert und war ziemlich entsetzt wieviel Drall dabei entsteht. Es hat keine halbe Stunde gedauert, bis die Schnur anfing Schlaufen zu ziehen. Beim Grundangeln ist das sicher kein Problem - zumal man da seltener auswirft (so keine Güstern in der Nähe sind), aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich mit ner Wenderolle frustfrei Trotten lässt.


----------



## Trotta

Thomas. schrieb:


> leider ist der Lineguard nicht verstellbar, und das mit dem Öl war das erste was ich gemacht habe, das ist einer der wenigen Vorteile bei einer Pin, die nimmt jeder auseinander  selbst ich.


Dann dreh sie mal ein bisschen ein. Direkt nach dem Ölen ist meist zu viel Öl im Lager, das bremst erstmal. Beim Einlaufen wird das überschüssige Öl dann wieder rausgedrückt. Gibts wirklich nur zwei Schraubbohrungen auf der Außenkante der Pin? Bei meinen Exemplaren sind es jeweils fünf. Zumindestens für die Umstellung des Linguards auf Rechtshandbetrieb sollten doch welche vorgehalten sein?


----------



## Finke20

Heute früh bin ich am Wasser gewesen und habe es mal mit Mais versucht und es gab einige schöne Plötzen 






Nebenbei ging auch die eine oder andere goldfarbene Rotfeder an den Haken.






Zwischendurch wechselte ich nochmal auf einen 12er Haken und bot einige Pinkies an und auch die fanden ihre Abnehmer  .






Einige kleine Barsche fanden auch noch Interesse an den Pinkies.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich mit ner Wenderolle frustfrei Trotten lässt.


Volle Zustimmung Wenderollen sind (m.M.n.) Grundangelrollen. Übrigens ist auch der kleine Spulendurchmesser zumindest meiner Wenderolle ein echtes Hindernis beim Trotten.


----------



## Thomas.

Trotta schrieb:


> Gibts wirklich nur zwei Schraubbohrungen auf der Außenkante der Pin?


Oh, eine verstell Möglichkeit gibt es, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich habe ihn jetzt aber erstmal ab gelassen.



Trotta schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit hab ich übrigens mal mit dem Wurf über die Spulenkante, technisch das gleiche wie der Wurf mit der Wenderolle, experimentiert und war ziemlich entsetzt wieviel Drall dabei entsteht. Es hat keine halbe Stunde gedauert, bis die Schnur anfing Schlaufen zu ziehen


das ist tatsächlich so, ich kenne das von zwei anderen Rollen auch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich hatte schon öfter den Tipp mit dem einlaufen der Pins genannt. Bohrmaschine oder Akkuschrauber über eine  Gummi mit kleiner Drehzahl langsam laufen lassen das hilft in 90%der Fälle. Ich finde ja jede Pin gut solang es eine DAM ist


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon öfter den Tipp mit dem einlaufen der Pins genannt. Bohrmaschine oder Akkuschrauber über eine  Gummi mit kleiner Drehzahl langsam laufen lassen das hilft in 90%der Fälle. Ich finde ja jede Pin gut solang es eine DAM ist


Die modernen kugelgelagerten Pins benötigen das nicht, bei alten echten Pins oder auch Achsrollen vmtl schon. Ich weiss garnicht, ob es überhaupt echte Pins, also auf nem Nadellager laufende von DAM gibt. Ich meine die alten sind alles Rollen mit durchgehender Achse, und die moderne Shadow läuft auf Kugellagern, bzw. Hat ebenfalls eine durchgehende Achse mit Zentralschraube wie die Alis.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Die Quick Shadow ist Kugelgelagert und die alten laufen auf ner Achse das ist richtig.
Kugellager müssen bzw sollten dennoch einlaufen sieht man an der Tica recht schön, das Fett muss sich dabei erst richtig verteilen.  Anfangs war sie noch etwas schwergängig und jetzt läuft sie ganz passabel. Schaut euch nur mal die Rollen in den Läden an, viele befummeln die Rollen, drehen und schauen wie der Lauf ist und was wird dann gekauft? Genau die neue Rolle aus dem Regal im original Karton. Ganz normal, das die schwergängiger ist weil sie einfach noch nicht eingelaufen ist.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Kugellager müssen bzw sollten dennoch einlaufen


Stimmt, ist auch wieder richtig


----------



## Trotta

Da hier ja sonst nüscht viel los ist, ein kleiner Bericht von meiner Wochenend-Expedition an ein kleines Flüsschen in einem fernen Land. Vor Ort angekommen, zuerst vorsichtig durchs Schilf gelinst und die far bank inspiziert, ein Angler mit zeitloser Kopfbedeckung war weit und breit nicht zu erspähen. Pro: ich musste mich nicht verstellen - Grill, Kofferradio und der geblümte Campingstuhl gingen in Stellung. Con: Niemand fing mir die Güstern weg. Und so nahm das Unheil seinen Lauf. 

Nach den Erfahrungen vom letzten Mal - 21 Mückenstiche und eine Zecke aus der Wade gerupft - hatte ich diesmal vorsorglich einen Extra-Layer DDT aufgelegt. Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt. Eine einzelne Kassam hat es durch den Iron Dome geschafft. Empörenderweise von meinem Hausarzt nicht als Grund für eine telefonische Krankschreibung akzeptiert.

Bescheidener Zielfisch war die Ponybarbe (Gobio Gobio), aktuell noch eine von vielen Leerstellen in meinem OCC-Portfolio. Zu dem Zweck hatte ich mir diesmal einen stark durchströmten Gewässerabschnitt, sehr flach und recht schmal, ausgeguckt. Nach dem Regen der letzten Tage war jedenfalls genug Wasser im Bach, sogar ein bisschen zu viel für meinen Geschmack.






Außer Wasser leider auch sehrsehr viele Rotaugen, Barsche und Güstern in Pony-XS. Gefischt wurde mit Wurmstückchen und Brotflocke am 14er Haken. Abwechselnd mit Posen- und Grundmontage, genau der geomas'schen Schlaufenmontage. Der lustige Wechsel zwischen den Montagen wurde durch zahllose Hänger und Abrisse sehr erleichtert. Leider befinden sich dort viele Hindernisse im Wasser, an denen man sicher hätte vorbeifischen können, wenn man bei Flachwasser nur etwas genauer hingeschaut hätte. So wurde das Angeln ein bisschen zur Materialschlacht. Irgendwann gingen mir tatsächlich die kleinen Häkchen aus. Von Gründlingen keine Spur. So zog ich an einen tieferen, ruhigeren Spot um. Dort fing ich mit größeren Haken und größeren Brotflocken größere Güstern. Schön. Fast alle Fische mit Metazerkarienbefall.






Der flache Abschnitt dient anscheinend in erster Linie als Kinderstube und SB-Theke für Raubfische aller Art. Unglaubliche Raubfischaktivität dort gestern. Wäre sicher interessant, dort mal ein kleines totes Rotauge mit Pin und Pose zu trotten. Die Kunstköder zahlloser Raubis blieben jedenfalls unbeachtet. Auf dem Rückweg begegnet mir noch ein Flugangler. Die Versuchung ihn zu fragen, ob das eine Centrepin sei, war groß - ich widerstand.

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage!


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Da hier ja sonst nüscht viel los ist, ein kleiner Bericht von meiner Wochenend-Expedition an ein kleines Flüsschen in einem fernen Land. Vor Ort angekommen, zuerst vorsichtig durchs Schilf gelinst und die far bank inspiziert, ein Angler mit zeitloser Kopfbedeckung war weit und breit nicht zu erspähen. Pro: ich musste mich nicht verstellen - Grill, Kofferradio und der geblümte Campingstuhl gingen in Stellung. Con: Niemand fing mir die Güstern weg. Und so nahm das Unheil seinen Lauf.
> 
> Nach den Erfahrungen vom letzten Mal - 21 Mückenstiche und eine Zecke aus der Wade gerupft - hatte ich diesmal vorsorglich einen Extra-Layer DDT aufgelegt. Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt. Eine einzelne Kassam hat es durch den Iron Dome geschafft. Empörenderweise von meinem Hausarzt nicht als Grund für eine telefonische Krankschreibung akzeptiert.
> 
> Bescheidener Zielfisch war die Ponybarbe (Gobio Gobio), aktuell noch eine von vielen Leerstellen in meinem OCC-Portfolio. Zu dem Zweck hatte ich mir diesmal einen stark durchströmten Gewässerabschnitt, sehr flach und recht schmal, ausgeguckt. Nach dem Regen der letzten Tage war jedenfalls genug Wasser im Bach, sogar ein bisschen zu viel für meinen Geschmack.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379009
> 
> 
> Außer Wasser leider auch sehrsehr viele Rotaugen, Barsche und Güstern in Pony-XS. Gefischt wurde mit Wurmstückchen und Brotflocke am 14er Haken. Abwechselnd mit Posen- und Grundmontage, genau der geomas'schen Schlaufenmontage. Der lustige Wechsel zwischen den Montagen wurde durch zahllose Hänger und Abrisse sehr erleichtert. Leider befinden sich dort viele Hindernisse im Wasser, an denen man sicher hätte vorbeifischen können, wenn man bei Flachwasser nur etwas genauer hingeschaut hätte. So wurde das Angeln ein bisschen zur Materialschlacht. Irgendwann gingen mir tatsächlich die kleinen Häkchen aus. Von Gründlingen keine Spur. So zog ich an einen tieferen, ruhigeren Spot um. Dort fing ich mit größeren Haken und größeren Brotflocken größere Güstern. Schön. Fast alle Fische mit Metazerkarienbefall.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379010
> 
> 
> Der flache Abschnitt dient anscheinend in erster Linie als Kinderstube und SB-Theke für Raubfische aller Art. Unglaubliche Raubfischaktivität dort gestern. Wäre sicher interessant, dort mal ein kleines totes Rotauge mit Pin und Pose zu trotten. Die Kunstköder zahlloser Raubis blieben jedenfalls unbeachtet. Auf dem Rückweg begegnet mir noch ein Flugangler. Die Versuchung ihn zu fragen, ob das eine Centrepin sei, war groß - ich widerstand.
> 
> Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage!


Wundervoller Bericht aus Fernen Landen, danke dafür. Und ein Tag mit einer Ponybarbe ist immer auch ein schöner Tag, denn Ponybarben machen glücklich und bringen auch Glück, ganz herzliches Petri, lieber Trotta.
Ich finde übrigens, das der Metazerkarienbefall besserer Güstern ihnen gut steht, und zu ihrem schönen Farbspiel beiträgt. DIe kleinen Parasiten schaden ihnen ja nicht unmittelbar.


Trotta schrieb:


> Wäre sicher interessant, dort mal ein kleines totes Rotauge mit Pin und Pose zu trotten.


Seit gestern abend bastele ich ganz unükelige 7X7 vorfächer, am Freitag hatte ich ein interessantes Gespräch mit dem  Lokalmatador dort hinsichtlich der Raubfischthematik. Wir unterhielten uns bisher dann und wann über Johnnies. Der junge Mann ist m.M.n. der beste Angler an dem Abschnitt.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Da hier ja sonst nüscht viel los ist,


Es liegt an uns das zu ändern, und zwar an jedem Einzelnen von uns, Du, Ich, jeder Ükel.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Es liegt an uns das zu ändern, und zwar an jedem Einzelnen von uns, Du, Ich, jeder Ükel.


Wenn das Wetter nicht wäre..... Es regnet hier fast durchgehend und auch recht heftig zwischendurch...


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter nicht wäre..... Es regnet hier fast durchgehend und auch recht heftig zwischendurch...


Ach so, und der liebe Gott hat Anglerschirme als Ballast fürs Rutenfutteral gemacht, odawas? Wo ist der eisenharte, fanatische Slappy der sich im WInter Session für Session ne blaugefrorene Nase für nichts als die Marsaillaise geholt hat?


----------



## Mikesch

Wenn man nichts fängt, kann man nichts berichten. 

Gestern ziemlich spät losgekommen (17:30), mein bevorzugtes Plätzchen angesteuert, sch... ziemlich zugewuchert. Wasserpflanzen ohne Ende. 
Ok, setz' ich mich ans Altwasser, die Schleien sind ja anwesend und evtl. auch Karpfen.
OCC mit Schwimmer und Dendrobena in Stellung gebracht.
2. Rute, Feeder mit schwerem Korb und Maispellet.
Die Schleien drehen ihre Runden, natürlich auch immer in der Nähe meiner Köder.
Nur hat nicht sollen sein, eine Stunde nach dem ersten Scharfstellen der Ruten begann es zu regnen, und kurz darauf gab es noch Blitz u. Donner.
Ich bin ein Feigling um 19:00 Uhr war ich zu Hause.
Köderverbrauch: 3 Pellets und ein Wurm

PS.: Der Schirm war in meiner Mancave sicher und trocken verwahrt.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Anglerschirme


Hab ich keinen 


Minimax schrieb:


> Rutenfutteral


Nutze ich nicht 




Minimax schrieb:


> Wo ist der eisenharte, fanatische Slappy der sich im WInter Session für Session ne blaugefrorene Nase für nichts als die Marsaillaise geholt hat?


Den gibt es noch 



Allerdings musste ich mir vor kurzem einen Satz anhören, der mir ganz klar sagte ich muss aufpassen....

-du machst nur noch 4 Sachen.... Arbeiten, essen, schlafen und angeln.... - 

Deshalb muss ich aktuell immer schauen das alle mitkommen. Klappt auch ganz gut zwischendurch. Nur große Fänge mache ich dann leider nicht. Und natürlich muss es trocken sein für die Mädels...


----------



## Finke20

Slappy schrieb:


> -du machst nur noch 4 Sachen.... Arbeiten, essen, schlafen und angeln.... -


 

Das habe ich gerade meiner Missis vorgelesen und sie meinte nur, "dann ist es so und der Winter kommt doch"  .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht und tolle Bilder lieber  Trotta .

Ein Petri Heil natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern.

Ich war in letzter Zeit leider nicht angeln. Entweder war Fußball-EM oder es hat geregnet. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sich das in Kürze wieder ändert.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn der Prof nicht Angeln war dann läuft etwas schief. So kennen wir Dich überhaupt nicht vor dem Fernseher. Aber es kommen bestimmt auch wieder bessere Zeiten ohne Fußball und die schönen Berichte mit den unglaublichen Bildern.
Was mit Geomas ist würde mich auch mal interessieren. Hat denn keiner eine Telefonnummer und kann ihn mal kontaktieren?
Wir gehen zwischendurch immer mal wieder Pietschen, aber selbst Susanne tut sich an der Lune schwer an die größeren Brassen zu kommen. Haben erst einmal Würmer gebunkert und wollen beim nächsten Ansitz mit geschnippelten Würmern im Feeder einen Versuch starten. Wie sagte meine Oma immer: Versuch macht Klug.
Wir wünschen allen Petrijüngern schöne Tage am Wasser und immer eine stramme Schnur.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Allerdings musste ich mir vor kurzem einen Satz anhören, der mir ganz klar sagte ich muss aufpassen....
> 
> -du machst nur noch 4 Sachen.... Arbeiten, essen, schlafen und angeln.... -


Auweia, dann ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten, das seh ich ein. 
Niemals den Bogen überspannen!


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Seit gestern abend bastele ich ganz unükelige 7X7 vorfächer, am Freitag hatte ich ein interessantes Gespräch mit dem  Lokalmatador dort hinsichtlich der Raubfischthematik. Wir unterhielten uns bisher dann und wann über Johnnies. Der junge Mann ist m.M.n. der beste Angler an dem Abschnitt.


Wenn es sich bei dem Lokalmatador um einen sympathischen Blondschopf mit kurzen Hosen handelt: der hats definitiv drauf.
Offensichtlich nicht nur als Angler, sondern auch als Ghillie.   
Petri zum Hecht!


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Wenn es sich bei dem Lokalmatador um einen sympathischen Blondschopf mit kurzen Hosen handelt: der hats definitiv drauf.
> Offensichtlich nicht nur als Angler, sondern auch als Ghillie.
> Petri zum Hecht!


Dankeschön! Ja, sein Hinweis auf die Waldhechte hat sehr geholfen. Wenn ich ihn das nächste Mal sehe, werd ich mich bei ihm bedanken. Ich geb ihm aber auch immer ein paar Handvoll vom guten Currytulip ab.


----------



## Verstrahlt

Slappy schrieb:


> Deshalb muss ich aktuell immer schauen das alle mitkommen. Klappt auch ganz gut zwischendurch. Nur große Fänge mache ich dann leider nicht. Und natürlich muss es trocken sein für die Mädels...


Bei mir sind es Freundin und Sohn  wenn ich an Fluss gehe kommen die nicht mit weil ich zu viel Strecke mache aber zum gemütlichen Ansitz sind die dabei :X
der Junge hat keine geduld... läuft immer rum und meine Freundin erkennt in jedem Insekt aufm Wasser nen Fisch den ich doch bitte sofort anwerfen soll ^^


----------



## Minimax

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es Freundin und Sohn  wenn ich an Fluss gehe kommen die nicht mit weil ich zu viel Strecke mache aber zum gemütlichen Ansitz sind die dabei :X
> der Junge hat keine geduld... läuft immer rum und meine Freundin erkennt in jedem Insekt aufm Wasser nen Fisch den ich doch bitte sofort anwerfen soll ^^


Ganz, ganz selten begleitet mich Mrs. Minimax auch zum Wasser. Dann krieg ich meist nichts auf die Kette, weil ich zu nervös bin.
Sie ist aber eine angenehme Gesellschaft und vertieft sich mit Bleistift und Skizzenblock in Pflanzen und Insekten. Ich hab ihr hundertmal gesagt, eine richtige Anglersfrau muss stricken, aber sie will einfach nicht hören.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und tolle Bilder lieber  Trotta .
> 
> Ein Petri Heil natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern.
> 
> Ich war in letzter Zeit leider nicht angeln. Entweder war Fußball-EM oder es hat geregnet. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sich das in Kürze wieder ändert.


Das, sagt schon sehr viel. 


Aber jetzt dauert es nicht mehr lange und der Ükel rennt wieder mit Vollgas voran


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Aber jetzt dauert es nicht mehr lange und der Ükel rennt wieder mit Vollgas voran


Ich finde auch, das unser Andal mit seiner regen Aktivität fehlt, ist eine grosse Lücke. Nicht so sehr was die Berichte und Bilder von Fischen und Gewässern betrifft, aber er hat oftmals Diskussionen hinsichtlich Tackle, Taktik und Methoden angestoßen und geführt. Eben die Fachsimpelei als Säule des Ükeltums. Und natürlich brachte er auch ne philosophische und stilistische Note und generell die richtige Art von Offtopic hier in unsere kleine Karawanserei. Das alles vermisse ich schmerzlich.


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> -du machst nur noch 4 Sachen.... Arbeiten, essen, schlafen und angeln.... -


Slappy, Du bist doch genau wie ich nicht erst seit gestern verheiratet mei Jung! 
Dünnes Eis, aber zieh Schlittschuhe an und nen Hockeyhelm auf! Anders geht es nicht. Frauen kämpfen unfair und mit allen Mitteln. Aber, sie hat Dir rhetorisch eine Flanke offen gelassen, nutze sie! 

Ja warum gehst Du arbeiten? Du alleine bräuchtest nichts, Frau und Kinder sind Dein Liebesbrot! Du arbeitest allein für Deine Liebsten, damit es ihnen gut geht, Du ihnen wenigstens etwas bieten kannst! Du bist nicht reich, daher bleibt nur arbeiten, aber das leidenschaftlich, allein für Deine Familie!
Essen willst Du nur um Kraft für die Arbeit zu haben, welche es Dir ermöglicht dem gerecht zu werden was Deine Liebsten im Mindesten verdienen. Dazu gehört natürlich auch der Schlaf um fit für das Ganze zu sein. Alles, aber auch alles dreht sich liebevoll um Deine geschätzte Frau und Deine geliebten Kinder. Das machst Du absolut gerne, ohne Murren, Du willst das sogar so. 
Aber wenn Du zwischen all dem bißl Zeit von der Zeit die Dir bleibt etwas für Deine Seele tust und somit Angeln gehst, ja mei, ist das so schlimm? 


Denk an das antike Athen oder die ganzen Helenen samt Ihren Dialektiktreffen! 
Hast aber nicht von mir und bin schnell weg und raus! 

Schön von Euch zu hören Tricast !


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Slappy, Du bist doch genau wie ich nicht erst seit gestern verheiratet mei Jung!
> Dünnes Eis, aber zieh Schlittschuhe an und nen Hockeyhelm auf! Anders geht es nicht. Frauen kämpfen unfair und mit allen Mitteln. Aber, sie hat Dir rhetorisch eine Flanke offen gelassen, nutze sie!
> 
> Ja warum gehst Du arbeiten? Du alleine bräuchtest nichts, Frau und Kinder sind Dein Liebesbrot! Du arbeitest allein für Deine Liebsten, damit es ihnen gut geht, Du ihnen wenigstens etwas bieten kannst! Du bist nicht reich, daher bleibt nur arbeiten, aber das leidenschaftlich, allein für Deine Familie!
> Essen willst Du nur um Kraft für die Arbeit zu haben, welche es Dir ermöglicht dem gerecht zu werden was Deine Liebsten im Mindesten verdienen. Dazu gehört natürlich auch der Schlaf um fit für das Ganze zu sein. Alles, aber auch alles dreht sich liebevoll um Deine geschätzte Frau und Deine geliebten Kinder. Das machst Du absolut gerne, ohne Murren, Du willst das sogar so.
> Aber wenn Du zwischen all dem bißl Zeit von der Zeit die Dir bleibt etwas für Deine Seele tust und somit Angeln gehst, ja mei, ist das so schlimm?
> 
> 
> Denk an das antike Athen oder die ganzen Helenen samt Ihren Dialektiktreffen!
> Hast aber nicht von mir und bin schnell weg und raus!
> 
> Schön von Euch zu hören Tricast !


Wunderbar geschrieben mein lieber 
Und nein, es ist nicht schlimm wenn ich mir Zeit für mich nehme. 
Ich denke, ich geh mal mit einem Sonnenschirm an den Hausteich.... Eventuell Donnerstag vormittag. Oder noch besser an dem Steinbruch.... Da kann ich endlich die Days vom Prof testen....


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Oder noch besser an dem Steinbruch.... Da kann ich endlich die Days vom Prof testen....


Berichte bitte, bin gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke!


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Berichte bitte, bin gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke!


Das werde ich


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,
da erhalte ich doch tatsächliche eine Mail, dass die legendäre river ambush wieder verfügbar wäre und dann führt mich der Link in einen Demoshop in dem ich nix bestellen kann. Scheint aber kein Fake zu sein, Domain und alles stimmt nur im regulären Shop ist das Ding immer noch ausverkauft . Jemand schon was Ähnliches bei AD  erlebt? Überhaupt scheint es im Moment ja überall massive Lieferschwierigkeiten zu geben, momentan warte ich schon seit 4 Monaten auf die Verfügbarkeit einzelner Teile …. Auf der Insel gibt es diese teilweise aber dann mit utopischen Versandkosten.


----------



## Verstrahlt

Bin nächstes Wochenende nen Kollegen besuchen und hab da nur meine Spinnrute dabei 3m 20-60 WG wegen anreise mim Zug. jetzt mein problem... Am letzten Tag hat er Grillen geplant an einem Karpfenteich 1.5ha... Viel Friedfisch und ich mit einer Hechtspinne die Brett hart ist :-/ 
Gibts da ne Montagenempfehlung damit mir nicht jeder Fisch ausschlitzt? Pose oder Grund ist mir realtiv wobei ne Grundmontage besser zu werfen ist mit der Rute.


----------



## Thomas.

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Gibts da ne Montagenempfehlung damit mir nicht jeder Fisch ausschlitzt?


eine Montage fällt mir jetzt nicht ein, aber eine Bremse die ohne fehl und Tadel ist so wie eine Schnur mit viel Dehnung können sehr viel ausgleichen, und ob eine 3m 20-60wg Spinne härter ist als eine 3-3,5lb Karpfen Rute kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.
und wenn der Teich hindernisfrei ist einfach laufen lassen und gefühlvoll drillen.


----------



## Verstrahlt

Bremse läuft Top. Schnur hat leider gefühlt 0 Dehnung 0.15er Kairiki x8. Wird schon werden hoff ich  hab früher auch mit einer Rute auf alles geangelt ^^


----------



## Tobias85

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bremse läuft Top. Schnur hat leider gefühlt 0 Dehnung 0.15er Kairiki x8. Wird schon werden hoff ich  hab früher auch mit einer Rute auf alles geangelt ^^


In dem Fall würde ich mir ne billige Rolle Mono ausm Laden holen und 10-20m Schlagschnur verwenden. Die billigen haben ja meist recht viel Dehnung.


----------



## Racklinger

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bin nächstes Wochenende nen Kollegen besuchen und hab da nur meine Spinnrute dabei 3m 20-60 WG wegen anreise mim Zug. jetzt mein problem... Am letzten Tag hat er Grillen geplant an einem Karpfenteich 1.5ha... Viel Friedfisch und ich mit einer Hechtspinne die Brett hart ist :-/
> Gibts da ne Montagenempfehlung damit mir nicht jeder Fisch ausschlitzt? Pose oder Grund ist mir realtiv wobei ne Grundmontage besser zu werfen ist mit der Rute.


Binde vor dem Vorfach 15-20 cm Powergum ein, du glaubst gar nicht was dass für einen Unterschied macht!!. 
Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich folgende Montage probiert: leichte Feederrute WG 60 g, dazu eine Ninja A 2000 bespult mit 0,14 geflochtener ohne Schlagschnur!!!
Zwischen geflochtener und dem Vorfach (0,16er mono mit 16er Haken) hatte ich ca,. 20 cm PowerGum geschaltet, damit habe ich einen 18 Pfund Karpfen ausgedrillt
hat zwar gedauert aber die Montage hat gehalten.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,


jetzt wollte ich auch mal endlich meinen Urlaubsbericht loswerden:


Für mich war es trotz einiger Naturwidrigkeiten angelerisch ein toller Urlaub. Zwei Wochen habe ich nicht eine einzige Grundel gesehen. Konnte nach Herzenslust mit Maden, Wurm und anderen Lebendködern fischen ohne direkt von diesen kleinen Biestern terrorisiert zu werden. Dabei wird mir immer wieder bewusst wie sehr diese Spezies doch in weiten Teilen Deutschlands das Fischen verändert hat. Meiner Meinung leider überhaupt nicht zum Vorteil.

Alle die von dieser Plage noch verschont sind, sollte sich echt glücklich schätzen...

Aber zurück zur Sagter Ems:

Nach einen sehr guten Start mit einigen schönen Fischen, hat dauerhafter Regen das kleine Flüsschen deutlich ansteigen lassen. Leider führte es dann direkt soviel Treibgut in Form von gemähter Wiese. Uferbewuchs und Kraut mit sich, dass für 2 Tage ein Befischen unmöglich bis Schwierig war. Selbst bei schweren Grundfischen mit der Rutenspitze 30 cm unter Wasser war nach kurzen Zeit Ende und man konnte dann Kiloweise Büschel aus der Montage fischen.

Wir sind dann einen Tag zum Barschezubbeln zum Elisabeth-Fehn-Kanal gefahren. Auch das war recht schön. Wir sind fast den ganzen Kanal abgefahren und haben dann an jeder interessanten Stelle angehalten um etwas zu fischen. Das Ganze war recht erfolgreich und hat viel Spass gemacht. Natürlich habe ich Blondie meine OCC-Sphere im Ferienhaus gelassen und somit den Barsch dafür immer noch offen....

Nachdem das Flüsschen sich einigermaßen beruhigt hatte ging es dann wieder mit voller Energie an das Feedern und Pickern. Sinnigerweise regierten die lieben Schuppenträger nur auf Pellets oder einer Made am 18er Haken aber das sehr erfolgreich. Wir haben in dieser Zeit über 100 Brassen gefangen davon 37 über 50cm, Ungezählte Güstern in verschiedenen Größen (von Mini bis mittel, würde ich sagen), einige Barsche, einen Hasel (wie schon berichtet mit fehlenden OCC Foto, sondern nur Bestimmungsfoto) Kaulbarsche und Gründlinge.


Bei unseren Nachtansitzen konnten wir zusätzlich einige ordentliche Aale an Land ziehen. Sehr schön war hier auch zu sehen, dass es auch sehr viele kleine Exemplare dort gab und es doch noch Nachwuchs gibt. Selbst das Pöddern ist dort erlaubt. Ich habe es das erste Mal ausprobiert, leider ohne irgendeinen Erfolg.



Der Urlaub hatte dann auch mal wieder direkte Auswirkungen auf mein Tackle-Budget (bzw. eher auf eine Überziehung desselben). Mir sind nach mehreren sehr zufriedenen Jahren zwei meiner geliebten JRC Radar Ds3 Bissanzeiger beim Dauerregen abgesoffen und haben verrückt gespielt. Sie haben nach der Trocknung zwar wieder funktioniert aber dadurch doch leider mein Vertrauen verloren. Also haben ich mich für die ja angeblich absolut wasserdichten Age one von CS entschieden. Nach erster Begutachtung sind die schon recht geil, sehr massiv im Gegensatz zu meinen alten aber auch wesentlich schwerer und größer. Ich werde mal einen Bericht nachreichen ob sie wirklich das halten was sie überall so vollmundig versprechen. Der größte Pluspunkt für mich ist, das man ewig Ersatz bekommen kann oder einzelne Teile austauschen kann.

Dann hat mein Herzblatt mit meinen Standard Allround-Grundruten geliebäugelt. Die habe ich ihr dann freudig überlassen und 3 neue Korum Opportunist XTND 10 ft bestellt. Ich bin echt auf diese Kombination von 2teiliger Rute und Tele-Element gespannt. Wobei die Korum Ruten meiner Meinung nach echt gute Ruten sind. Ich habe 2 12ft barbel rods von denen mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin. Wo ich dann gerade dabei war, habe ich von Preston noch direkt für die Vorderseite der Kiepe einen ventalite slimline tray und einen anderen Feederarm bestellt. Jetzt bin ich erfolgreich pleite. Egal ich habe in letzter Zeit auf vieles verzichtet coronabedingt, warum nicht dafür anlegen?



 Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen dieser schönen Tage.


----------



## Finke20

skyduck, Petri zu den vielen schönen Fischen und es ist ein sehr schöner Bericht von dir.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mikesch schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts fängt, kann man nichts berichten.


Vielleicht sollte ich mir diesen Wahlspruch doch mal zu eigen machen....

Gefangen habe ich am Markermeer schon deshalb nichts, weil ich schlicht nicht geangelt habe.
Tatsächlich musste ich mich viel zu sehr um meine neue Stipperplattform kümmern.. .
Angler konnte ich allerdings etliche beobachten, und man will es kaum glauben, die hatten alle genau die gleichen unglaublichen Erfolge wie am Rhein - nix, rein garnix...
Sieht fast so aus, als sei ich mit dem Markermeer vom Regen in die Traufe gekommen..
Der Tümpel ist wohl durchgängig mit einer dicken Schicht aus Faulschlamm bedeckt.
Zum Glück liegt mein Hafen aber ganz nah an der Schleuse zum IJsselmeer - die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt..


----------



## Skott

skyduck,  ein dickes PETRI an Dich und Deine Frau und DANKE für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder...  

...wolltest Du nicht eigentlich Dein Tackle-Equipment deutlich abspecken? Ich meine, irgendwo in einem Deiner Beiträge aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit etwas darüber gelesen zu haben...


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> skyduck,  ein dickes PETRI an Dich und Deine Frau und DANKE für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder...
> 
> ...wolltest Du nicht eigentlich Dein Tackle-Equipment deutlich abspecken? Ich meine, irgendwo in einem Deiner Beiträge aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit etwas darüber gelesen zu haben...


ja hat ja eindeutig wieder super funktioniert. 
Na ja eigentlich habe ich ja nur ausgetauscht... Aber ich habe mich in der Tat von vielen Dingen schon getrennt, insgesamt 10 Ruten, vielen Rollen, diversen Stühlen, Plattformen, sidetrays, Brollies und barrows.  Selbst mein Fahrrad passt wieder in die Garage  Wenn ich was aufstocke achte ich jetzt darauf etwas anderes hochwertig zu ersetzen. 
Ist natürlich trotzdem noch genug um mit einer ganzen Jugendgruppe eine Woche los zu ziehen.


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> ja hat ja eindeutig wieder super funktioniert.
> Na ja eigentlich habe ich ja nur ausgetauscht... Aber ich habe mich in der Tat von vielen Dingen schon getrennt, insgesamt 10 Ruten, vielen Rollen, diversen Stühlen, Plattformen, sidetrays, Brollies und barrows.  Selbst mein Fahrrad passt wieder in die Garage  Wenn ich was aufstocke achte ich jetzt darauf etwas anderes hochwertig zu ersetzen.
> Ist natürlich trotzdem noch genug um mit einer ganzen Jugendgruppe eine Woche los zu ziehen.


Wo hast das alles den angeboten??? Hier im Forum scheinbar nicht


----------



## skyduck

Slappy schrieb:


> Wo hast das alles den angeboten??? Hier im Forum scheinbar nicht


Doch auch, hat sogar einer was gekauft hier. Ruten waren aber eher die Mittelklasse, die wirklich guten habe ich erst behalten.


----------



## geomas

Kurze Meldung von der warmen Ostsee: die Angeln sind noch alle da, wurden aber zuletzt nicht benutzt. 

War etwas viel - viel zu heiß für mich, mehrfach Trouble mit dem alten Kleinwagen (habe in etwa den Gegenwert von nem Dutzend Acolyte Feeder Ruten in die Kiste gepumpt), gesundheitlich bin ich auch nicht in Form, habe aber immerhin meine Liebe zur Fotografie auf „echtem Film” wiederentdeckt.
Wann ich wieder mal angeln gehe ist noch unklar, immerhin ist die Affenhitze jetzt offenbar erstmal durch.
Und ne kurze Session am Fluß nebenan ist ja immer drin.





Angelstelle fotografiert mit ner mir neuen Spielzeugkamera, diese belichtet den „perforierten Rand” mit.





Immer Betrieb auf dem Wasser hier. Das Bild hier ist mit ner russischen Panoramakamera gemacht worden.

Prima, daß der Stammtisch so wunderbar unverdrossen vorsichhinundherükelt. 
Spätestens wenn ich mal wieder Pietschen war schaue ich wieder ein.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> 
> jetzt wollte ich auch mal endlich meinen Urlaubsbericht loswerden:
> 
> 
> Für mich war es trotz einiger Naturwidrigkeiten angelerisch ein toller Urlaub. Zwei Wochen habe ich nicht eine einzige Grundel gesehen. Konnte nach Herzenslust mit Maden, Wurm und anderen Lebendködern fischen ohne direkt von diesen kleinen Biestern terrorisiert zu werden. Dabei wird mir immer wieder bewusst wie sehr diese Spezies doch in weiten Teilen Deutschlands das Fischen verändert hat. Meiner Meinung leider überhaupt nicht zum Vorteil.
> 
> Alle die von dieser Plage noch verschont sind, sollte sich echt glücklich schätzen...
> 
> Aber zurück zur Sagter Ems:
> 
> Nach einen sehr guten Start mit einigen schönen Fischen, hat dauerhafter Regen das kleine Flüsschen deutlich ansteigen lassen. Leider führte es dann direkt soviel Treibgut in Form von gemähter Wiese. Uferbewuchs und Kraut mit sich, dass für 2 Tage ein Befischen unmöglich bis Schwierig war. Selbst bei schweren Grundfischen mit der Rutenspitze 30 cm unter Wasser war nach kurzen Zeit Ende und man konnte dann Kiloweise Büschel aus der Montage fischen.
> 
> Wir sind dann einen Tag zum Barschezubbeln zum Elisabeth-Fehn-Kanal gefahren. Auch das war recht schön. Wir sind fast den ganzen Kanal abgefahren und haben dann an jeder interessanten Stelle angehalten um etwas zu fischen. Das Ganze war recht erfolgreich und hat viel Spass gemacht. Natürlich habe ich Blondie meine OCC-Sphere im Ferienhaus gelassen und somit den Barsch dafür immer noch offen....
> 
> Nachdem das Flüsschen sich einigermaßen beruhigt hatte ging es dann wieder mit voller Energie an das Feedern und Pickern. Sinnigerweise regierten die lieben Schuppenträger nur auf Pellets oder einer Made am 18er Haken aber das sehr erfolgreich. Wir haben in dieser Zeit über 100 Brassen gefangen davon 37 über 50cm, Ungezählte Güstern in verschiedenen Größen (von Mini bis mittel, würde ich sagen), einige Barsche, einen Hasel (wie schon berichtet mit fehlenden OCC Foto, sondern nur Bestimmungsfoto) Kaulbarsche und Gründlinge.
> 
> 
> Bei unseren Nachtansitzen konnten wir zusätzlich einige ordentliche Aale an Land ziehen. Sehr schön war hier auch zu sehen, dass es auch sehr viele kleine Exemplare dort gab und es doch noch Nachwuchs gibt. Selbst das Pöddern ist dort erlaubt. Ich habe es das erste Mal ausprobiert, leider ohne irgendeinen Erfolg.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Urlaub hatte dann auch mal wieder direkte Auswirkungen auf mein Tackle-Budget (bzw. eher auf eine Überziehung desselben). Mir sind nach mehreren sehr zufriedenen Jahren zwei meiner geliebten JRC Radar Ds3 Bissanzeiger beim Dauerregen abgesoffen und haben verrückt gespielt. Sie haben nach der Trocknung zwar wieder funktioniert aber dadurch doch leider mein Vertrauen verloren. Also haben ich mich für die ja angeblich absolut wasserdichten Age one von CS entschieden. Nach erster Begutachtung sind die schon recht geil, sehr massiv im Gegensatz zu meinen alten aber auch wesentlich schwerer und größer. Ich werde mal einen Bericht nachreichen ob sie wirklich das halten was sie überall so vollmundig versprechen. Der größte Pluspunkt für mich ist, das man ewig Ersatz bekommen kann oder einzelne Teile austauschen kann.
> 
> Dann hat mein Herzblatt mit meinen Standard Allround-Grundruten geliebäugelt. Die habe ich ihr dann freudig überlassen und 3 neue Korum Opportunist XTND 10 ft bestellt. Ich bin echt auf diese Kombination von 2teiliger Rute und Tele-Element gespannt. Wobei die Korum Ruten meiner Meinung nach echt gute Ruten sind. Ich habe 2 12ft barbel rods von denen mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin. Wo ich dann gerade dabei war, habe ich von Preston noch direkt für die Vorderseite der Kiepe einen ventalite slimline tray und einen anderen Feederarm bestellt. Jetzt bin ich erfolgreich pleite. Egal ich habe in letzter Zeit auf vieles verzichtet coronabedingt, warum nicht dafür anlegen?
> 
> 
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen dieser schönen Tage.


Danke für den ausfürlichen Bericht und die schönen Fischbilder...
Scheint ja das wahre Angeler Paradies zu sein.
Macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## phirania

Muss ich einfach mal loswerden:








						Angelruten für die Kinderkrebshilfe
					

Drei Angler organisieren seit Monaten gemeinsam, über Livestream im Internet , Versteigerungen und sammeln mit den Erlösen Spendengelder für die Kinderkrebshilfe Weseke im Westmünsterland. Eine super Aktion, ganz aus eigenem Antrieb! Wir haben sie am Tag der letzten großen Final-Auktion begleitet.




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Kurze Meldung von der warmen Ostsee: die Angeln sind noch alle da, wurden aber zuletzt nicht benutzt.
> 
> War etwas viel - viel zu heiß für mich, mehrfach Trouble mit dem alten Kleinwagen (habe in etwa den Gegenwert von nem Dutzend Acolyte Feeder Ruten in die Kiste gepumpt), gesundheitlich bin ich auch nicht in Form, habe aber immerhin meine Liebe zur Fotografie auf „echtem Film” wiederentdeckt.
> Wann ich wieder mal angeln gehe ist noch unklar, immerhin ist die Affenhitze jetzt offenbar erstmal durch.
> Und ne kurze Session am Fluß nebenan ist ja immer drin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelstelle fotografiert mit ner mir neuen Spielzeugkamera, diese belichtet den „perforierten Rand” mit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immer Betrieb auf dem Wasser hier. Das Bild hier ist mit ner russischen Panoramakamera gemacht worden.
> 
> Prima, daß der Stammtisch so wunderbar unverdrossen vorsichhinundherükelt.
> Spätestens wenn ich mal wieder Pietschen war schaue ich wieder ein.


Sehr schön, da sind wir ja froh, das du wohlauf bist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen


----------



## Tricast

Frau Hübner will es jetzt wissen. Nachdem wir ja an dem neuen Gewässer der Lune wirklich nichts reißen konnten und zu der Überzeugung kamen, es liegt am Futter, jetzt der große Befreiungsschlag. Susanne hat Futter bestellt ( Achtung Schleichwerbung!! ) bei Fisch Mix. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es auch für einige Ükelaner von Interesse sein könnte. Erstens bietet er viele verschiedene Sorten, zweitens bekommt man auch die entsprechenden Einzelmehle und drittens kann man sich auch ein passendes Futter nach eigenen Angaben mischen lassen. Einfach mal reinschauen.
Beim nächsten Ansitz werde ich berichten ob das neue Futter der Bringer war.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

geomas: Ob du nun angeln oder fotografieren gehst - Hauptsache, es geht wieder bergauf bei dir. 

Wahnsinn, was du alles gefangen hast im Urlaub skyduck. Ein kräftiges Petri.  Natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger, kam ja wieder einiges schönes zusammen.


----------



## skyduck

geomas Tricast 
Schön mal wieder etwas von euch zu hören. Im Moment wird es hier doch sehr still. Viele sind aktuell nicht so aktiv, einige konzentrieren sich mehr auf die OCC und ein Bruder fehlt leider für immer sehr deutlich..
Da es ja Tricast für nächstes Jahr einen Plan-Termin für die Stippermesse gibt, wen kann man von euch denn da alles treffen? 

Ich werde versuchen zu dem Zeitpunkt mich vielleicht wieder an dem kleinen Seehaus oder sonst wo in der Nähe einzuquartieren und die Messe mit einen Frühjahrs-Angel-Urlaub zu verbinden. Würde mich echt freuen einige von euch mal zu treffen. Bisher waren alle Ükel-Einzel-Treffen die ich hatte sehr nett. Ich habe nett geplaudert Skott, eine Traumrute ergattert rhinefisher, die Samstag planmäßig wieder eingesetzt wird. und einen tollen Apfelkuchen mit Sahne abgestaubt Stippi68 .


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn Heinz schon einen Plan-Termin hat, beim stattfinden der "Strippermesse" werde ich auf jeden Fall vor Ort sein, weniger wegen der Messe sondern nur des Sabbelns wegen. Das letzte Mal war einfach zu interessant, man hat ja Vorstellungen der AB-User, und man ist nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## phirania

Wäre super wenn die Messe mal wieder stattfindet...
Mit dem Rollator werde ich an dem Messe Rummel nicht teilnehmen aber zu einem Boardy Treffen würde ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Tobias85

Also ich wäre ziemlich sicher auch wieder dabei. Ükelschnack und Nubbsies - ne bessere Kombination kann es doch fast nicht geben  Drücken wir die Daumen, dass das alles klappt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379237



Diese tolle Kulisse hat schon etwas vom Silbersee.
Als ob jeden Augenblick Winnetou und sein getreuer Blutsbruder Old Shatterhand in einem Kanu vorbeipaddeln könnten.

Auch wenn der zu bergende silbrige Schatz wohl eher in Form von Schuppenwild zu finden sein wird.
Alte und mit Wasser gefüllte Steinbrüche haben schon eine tolle Atmosphäre.


----------



## Slappy

So. Wieder zuhause. 
Es war ein sehr schöner Vormittag. 
Es gab einige Augenrot und Ukel auf Made,Dendro sowie auch 3 oder 4 kleine Stacheldöbel auf selbe. 
















Dann würde die Pose mal anders bestückt, wie? Das seht ihr gleich am anderen Tisch


----------



## Tobias85

Bildschöner Barsch, die Rotfeder muss sich auch nicht verstecken  Petri!


----------



## skyduck

Slappy  Petri, sehr schöne Fische hast du da ans Band gezaubert. Und eine sehr schöne Rute. Landschaftlich ist das da ja einsame Klasse, könnte man direkt einen alten Karl May Film drehen. Der Schatz am Silbersee II oder so. Bist du da wirklich so alleine wie die Fotos vermuten lassen oder fotografierst du nur geschickt?  

Edit: gar nicht gesehen Bankside Dreamer  hatte den gleichen Eindruck


----------



## Minimax

Boah, Jungs,

letztens haben wir alle noch gewhined wie leer und ausgestorben der Ükel ist, und jetzt kommt man wieder kaum nach mit dem Lesen! (...) So, meinen Lektürenotizen zufolge muss ich erstmal skyduck Und Slappy ein herzliches Petri zurufen, und Danke für den ausführlichen Urlaubsbericht von Skyduck und seiner Brassenparade, sowie für die besonders schön gefärbten Slappy-Fische vor wildromantischer Kulisse.
Schön auch das geomas sich gemeldet hat mit seinen dramatischen SW Bildern- ich stimme Tobias zu, ob Fisch oder Foto- Solang Du es genießt ist beides super:
Man braucht nicht unbedingt ne Angel für ne schöne Zeit am oder auf dem Wasser, wie rhinefisher s Sehr entspanntes Bild von seiner neuen Stipperplattform belegt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Boot (sowie zum sehr charaktervollen Hund und einem paar erstklassiger Füße).
Den Futterladen den Tricast vorgestellt hat, solltet ihr unbedingt mal anschauen, die haben das sehr sorgfältig und komfortabel aufgezogen, ich werde auf jeden Fall mal dort eine Probebestellung machen, ich kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden.

Ich selbst habe nichts zu berichten, da ich heute nur ein Stündchen am Fluss war, um mit einer Teleskoprute (!) einen Bunten Strauß Kleinis für gänzlich unükelige Zwecke skrupellos und grausam zusammengestippt habe.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> einem paar erstklassiger Füße


Das sind nicht meine - ich hab Größe 51....
Aber wie man sieht, mag ich dralle Frauen...


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> Bist du da wirklich so alleine wie die Fotos vermuten lassen oder fotografierst du nur geschickt?


Tatsächlich ist man dort fast immer alleine. Gegen ca. 11Uhr kamen heute aber 2 Taucher ans Wasser. Aber das passt. Wir werden uns immer einig.
Das Gelände ist ein Naturschutzgebiet und das Wasser ist von unserem Verein zusammen mit einem Taucherverein gepachtet. Normalerweise darf dort niemand hin. Aber wie es so ist an schönen Orten, finden sich immer wieder "Fremde" dort ein. Würden die sich nur oben aufhalten und kein scheiß machen und den Dreck weg räumen, wäre alles gut. Aber die vermüllen regelmäßig die Flächen, haben schon Steine nach Tauchern geschmissen und natürlich brechen die unten ein um ans Wasser zu kommen. Aus diesen Gründen geh ich fast nur vormittags unter der Woche da hin oder bei schlechterem Wetter. Dann hat man in der Regel ruhe.









skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> da erhalte ich doch tatsächliche eine Mail, dass die legendäre river ambush wieder verfügbar wäre und dann führt mich der Link in einen Demoshop in dem ich nix bestellen kann. Scheint aber kein Fake zu sein, Domain und alles stimmt nur im regulären Shop ist das Ding immer noch ausverkauft . Jemand schon was Ähnliches bei AD  erlebt? Überhaupt scheint es im Moment ja überall massive Lieferschwierigkeiten zu geben, momentan warte ich schon seit 4 Monaten auf die Verfügbarkeit einzelner Teile …. Auf der Insel gibt es diese teilweise aber dann mit utopischen Versandkosten.


Und, was hast du jetzt gemacht?
Ja, das mit den Lieferschwierigkeiten ist schon heftig




skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> 
> jetzt wollte ich auch mal endlich meinen Urlaubsbericht loswerden:
> 
> 
> Für mich war es trotz einiger Naturwidrigkeiten angelerisch ein toller Urlaub. Zwei Wochen habe ich nicht eine einzige Grundel gesehen. Konnte nach Herzenslust mit Maden, Wurm und anderen Lebendködern fischen ohne direkt von diesen kleinen Biestern terrorisiert zu werden. Dabei wird mir immer wieder bewusst wie sehr diese Spezies doch in weiten Teilen Deutschlands das Fischen verändert hat. Meiner Meinung leider überhaupt nicht zum Vorteil.
> 
> Alle die von dieser Plage noch verschont sind, sollte sich echt glücklich schätzen...
> 
> Aber zurück zur Sagter Ems:
> 
> Nach einen sehr guten Start mit einigen schönen Fischen, hat dauerhafter Regen das kleine Flüsschen deutlich ansteigen lassen. Leider führte es dann direkt soviel Treibgut in Form von gemähter Wiese. Uferbewuchs und Kraut mit sich, dass für 2 Tage ein Befischen unmöglich bis Schwierig war. Selbst bei schweren Grundfischen mit der Rutenspitze 30 cm unter Wasser war nach kurzen Zeit Ende und man konnte dann Kiloweise Büschel aus der Montage fischen.
> 
> Wir sind dann einen Tag zum Barschezubbeln zum Elisabeth-Fehn-Kanal gefahren. Auch das war recht schön. Wir sind fast den ganzen Kanal abgefahren und haben dann an jeder interessanten Stelle angehalten um etwas zu fischen. Das Ganze war recht erfolgreich und hat viel Spass gemacht. Natürlich habe ich Blondie meine OCC-Sphere im Ferienhaus gelassen und somit den Barsch dafür immer noch offen....
> 
> Nachdem das Flüsschen sich einigermaßen beruhigt hatte ging es dann wieder mit voller Energie an das Feedern und Pickern. Sinnigerweise regierten die lieben Schuppenträger nur auf Pellets oder einer Made am 18er Haken aber das sehr erfolgreich. Wir haben in dieser Zeit über 100 Brassen gefangen davon 37 über 50cm, Ungezählte Güstern in verschiedenen Größen (von Mini bis mittel, würde ich sagen), einige Barsche, einen Hasel (wie schon berichtet mit fehlenden OCC Foto, sondern nur Bestimmungsfoto) Kaulbarsche und Gründlinge.
> 
> 
> Bei unseren Nachtansitzen konnten wir zusätzlich einige ordentliche Aale an Land ziehen. Sehr schön war hier auch zu sehen, dass es auch sehr viele kleine Exemplare dort gab und es doch noch Nachwuchs gibt. Selbst das Pöddern ist dort erlaubt. Ich habe es das erste Mal ausprobiert, leider ohne irgendeinen Erfolg.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Urlaub hatte dann auch mal wieder direkte Auswirkungen auf mein Tackle-Budget (bzw. eher auf eine Überziehung desselben). Mir sind nach mehreren sehr zufriedenen Jahren zwei meiner geliebten JRC Radar Ds3 Bissanzeiger beim Dauerregen abgesoffen und haben verrückt gespielt. Sie haben nach der Trocknung zwar wieder funktioniert aber dadurch doch leider mein Vertrauen verloren. Also haben ich mich für die ja angeblich absolut wasserdichten Age one von CS entschieden. Nach erster Begutachtung sind die schon recht geil, sehr massiv im Gegensatz zu meinen alten aber auch wesentlich schwerer und größer. Ich werde mal einen Bericht nachreichen ob sie wirklich das halten was sie überall so vollmundig versprechen. Der größte Pluspunkt für mich ist, das man ewig Ersatz bekommen kann oder einzelne Teile austauschen kann.
> 
> Dann hat mein Herzblatt mit meinen Standard Allround-Grundruten geliebäugelt. Die habe ich ihr dann freudig überlassen und 3 neue Korum Opportunist XTND 10 ft bestellt. Ich bin echt auf diese Kombination von 2teiliger Rute und Tele-Element gespannt. Wobei die Korum Ruten meiner Meinung nach echt gute Ruten sind. Ich habe 2 12ft barbel rods von denen mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin. Wo ich dann gerade dabei war, habe ich von Preston noch direkt für die Vorderseite der Kiepe einen ventalite slimline tray und einen anderen Feederarm bestellt. Jetzt bin ich erfolgreich pleite. Egal ich habe in letzter Zeit auf vieles verzichtet coronabedingt, warum nicht dafür anlegen?
> 
> 
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen dieser schönen Tage.


Das hört sich nach einem sehr schönen Urlaub an


Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bin nächstes Wochenende nen Kollegen besuchen und hab da nur meine Spinnrute dabei 3m 20-60 WG wegen anreise mim Zug. jetzt mein problem... Am letzten Tag hat er Grillen geplant an einem Karpfenteich 1.5ha... Viel Friedfisch und ich mit einer Hechtspinne die Brett hart ist :-/
> Gibts da ne Montagenempfehlung damit mir nicht jeder Fisch ausschlitzt? Pose oder Grund ist mir realtiv wobei ne Grundmontage besser zu werfen ist mit der Rute.


Auch ich würde einfach eine passende Mono vorschalten


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir diesen Wahlspruch doch mal zu eigen machen....
> 
> Gefangen habe ich am Markermeer schon deshalb nichts, weil ich schlicht nicht geangelt habe.
> Tatsächlich musste ich mich viel zu sehr um meine neue Stipperplattform kümmern.. .
> Angler konnte ich allerdings etliche beobachten, und man will es kaum glauben, die hatten alle genau die gleichen unglaublichen Erfolge wie am Rhein - nix, rein garnix...
> Sieht fast so aus, als sei ich mit dem Markermeer vom Regen in die Traufe gekommen..
> Der Tümpel ist wohl durchgängig mit einer dicken Schicht aus Faulschlamm bedeckt.
> Zum Glück liegt mein Hafen aber ganz nah an der Schleuse zum IJsselmeer - die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt..
> Anhang anzeigen 379195


Glückwunsch zum Boot. Schade das es schon wieder ein .... Gewässer ist. Aber du als weltbester Angler kommst damit bestimmt gut zurecht
Sag mal, sieht das nur so aus oder hast du wirklich so kleine Füße???   Edith, OK, zu einer Frau passen die auch besser


geomas schrieb:


> Kurze Meldung von der warmen Ostsee: die Angeln sind noch alle da, wurden aber zuletzt nicht benutzt.
> 
> War etwas viel - viel zu heiß für mich, mehrfach Trouble mit dem alten Kleinwagen (habe in etwa den Gegenwert von nem Dutzend Acolyte Feeder Ruten in die Kiste gepumpt), gesundheitlich bin ich auch nicht in Form, habe aber immerhin meine Liebe zur Fotografie auf „echtem Film” wiederentdeckt.
> Wann ich wieder mal angeln gehe ist noch unklar, immerhin ist die Affenhitze jetzt offenbar erstmal durch.
> Und ne kurze Session am Fluß nebenan ist ja immer drin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelstelle fotografiert mit ner mir neuen Spielzeugkamera, diese belichtet den „perforierten Rand” mit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immer Betrieb auf dem Wasser hier. Das Bild hier ist mit ner russischen Panoramakamera gemacht worden.
> 
> Prima, daß der Stammtisch so wunderbar unverdrossen vorsichhinundherükelt.
> Spätestens wenn ich mal wieder Pietschen war schaue ich wieder ein.


Schön von dir zu hören. Bin mal gespannt was du uns da im verlauf noch schönes zeigen wirst


Tricast schrieb:


> Frau Hübner will es jetzt wissen. Nachdem wir ja an dem neuen Gewässer der Lune wirklich nichts reißen konnten und zu der Überzeugung kamen, es liegt am Futter, jetzt der große Befreiungsschlag. Susanne hat Futter bestellt ( Achtung Schleichwerbung!! ) bei Fisch Mix. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es auch für einige Ükelaner von Interesse sein könnte. Erstens bietet er viele verschiedene Sorten, zweitens bekommt man auch die entsprechenden Einzelmehle und drittens kann man sich auch ein passendes Futter nach eigenen Angaben mischen lassen. Einfach mal reinschauen.
> Beim nächsten Ansitz werde ich berichten ob das neue Futter der Bringer war.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Ich bin ja ein Fan von NB-Angelsport.... Aber da ich offen bin, werde ich mir den Shop mal anschauen.
Da fällt mir ein, ihr hattet doch auch diese Fluorohookbaits getestet, Wie ist denn euer Fazit dazu?


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber wie man sieht, mag ich dralle Frauen...


haste nee neue


----------



## skyduck

Slappy schrieb:


> Und, was hast du jetzt gemacht?
> Ja, das mit den Lieferschwierigkeiten ist schon heftig


Na ja habe die mal angeschrieben aber meißtens kommt von denen nix sinnvolles zurück... Also warten... Ein Teil von Preston habe ich jetzt direkt in England bestellt mit gut 27€ Porto & Gebühr   . Wollte es aber unbedingt haben. Da der Matchanglershop mir ja tatsächlich geschrieben hat, dass genau meine Bestellung auf der Evergreen wäre, sollte es ja jetzt bald kommen da die ja wieder ausgelaufen ist. . Wahrscheinlich sind dort nur Tackle-Container geladen und der Markt wird jetzt richtig geflutet..

Ja das mit den schönen einsamen Plätzen und den Naturvandalen kenne ich leider so auch, irgendein A.. findet sich immer der auch die letzte Oase zumüllt . Ich weiß auch nicht was mit diesen Menschen nicht stimmt, kein Bezug zur Natur mehr...


----------



## Professor Tinca

N'abend Freunde.
Ich war heute Nachmittag im Regen Karauschen angeln. Wollte dich wenigstens Karauschen und Schleien ( als meine langjährigen Lieblingszielfische) noch zur OCC melden.

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder fur die die dort nicht mitlesen.

Geregnet hats auch aber unter dem Schirm war es gemütlich und ich hätte nicht woanders sein wollen....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> N'abend Freunde.
> Ich war heute Nachmittag im Regen Karauschen angeln. Wollte dich wenigstens Karauschen und Schleien ( als meine langjährigen Lieblingszielfische) noch zur OCC melden.
> 
> Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder fur die die dort nicht mitlesen.
> 
> Geregnet hats auch aber unter dem Schirm war es gemütlich und ich hätte nicht woanders sein wollen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379326
> Anhang anzeigen 379327
> Anhang anzeigen 379328
> Anhang anzeigen 379329
> Anhang anzeigen 379330


Herzliches Petri, lieber Prof!


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> N'abend Freunde.
> Ich war heute Nachmittag im Regen Karauschen angeln. Wollte dich wenigstens Karauschen und Schleien ( als meine langjährigen Lieblingszielfische) noch zur OCC melden.
> 
> Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder fur die die dort nicht mitlesen.


Petri, was für ein Fang, was für ein Gewässer. Ich kann dich nur beneiden. Meine letzte Karausche habe ich vor 20 Jahren gesehen.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri, was für ein Fang, was für ein Gewässer. Ich kann dich nur beneiden. Meine letzte Karausche habe ich vor 20 Jahren gesehen.


Von Karauschen wage ich garnicht erst zu träumen, ein Giebelchen oder auch zwei würden mir schon reichen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca 
Petri zu den schönen Goldstücken.

Ich werd das Angeln erstmal einstellen müssen, der Fluß hat so viel Wasser wie schon seit Jahren nimmer und will irgendwie nicht mehr sinken. 
An solch einer Brühe und hohen Wasserstand kann ich mich nicht erinnern, nach den Jahren der Wasserknappheit jetzt ein Jahr des Überflusses ist die Fischerei schon sehr unterschiedlich. Gut durch den Regen werden die Wasserspeicher/ Trinkwasserspeicher der Städte wider gut gefüllt was ja auch längst notwendig ist. Wasser ist und wird auch in Zukunft ein wichtiges Gut sein da mus sman ein schlechtes Jahr auch mal verschmerzen können. Mal schauen evtl weiche ich auf einen unseren Seen aus oder geh ins Altwasser auf Silberstücke (Gegenstück zum Goldsück )


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Professore, wunderschöne Fische


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch!

Ja die Seen/Teiche mit Karauschen drin werden leider immer weniger.
Dieser schöne See, an dem ich seit 35 Jahren regelmäßig Karauschen geangelt habe, ist gerade kurz vor dem Austrocknen. Wenn es nicht schnell viel Regen gibt, war es das ...... 

Da steht mein Höckerchen beim abendlichen Karauschenansitz.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Männers...
Am Nachmittag geht es endlich mal wieder mit dem Captain_H00k an meinen geliebten Rhein auf Großfisch.
Und heute wird gefangen, heute wird aber mal so richtig abgeräumt...


----------



## hanzz

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Männers...
> Am Nachmittag geht es endlich mal wieder mit dem Captain_H00k an meinen geliebten Rhein auf Großfisch.
> Und heute wird gefangen, heute wird aber mal so richtig abgeräumt...


Oha. Da will ich auch längst hin, aber der Pegel macht nicht grad Hoffnung. Steht ziemlich hoch, steigt wieder rapide und es ist viel Mist unterwegs im Wasser.
Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dennoch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...auf Großfisch.
> Und heute wird gefangen, heute wird aber mal so richtig abgeräumt...



Ich wünsche viel Spaß und reiche Fänge. 





Edit by Mod


----------



## Hecht100+

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was ich mir in diesem Thread nicht wünsche:





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> unsittliche Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen


Bankside Dreamer 
ich habe mir mal erlaubt dein Foto zu löschen


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Na gut, dieser Wal(fisch) ist zwar kein Fisch im klassischen Sinne aber dafür ist er groß (und explodiert).


Ich finde, auch Walfische und ihr Fang, solange waidmännisch mit Rute, Schnur und Haken können ab und zu hier thematisiert werden. 

Allerdings ist der abgebildete Walfisch ja ein Pottwal, also ein Zahnwal. Der wäre eher was für den Raubfischstammtisch. Wir sollten uns hier in Zukunft daher auf Spezies mit Barten beschränken.
Hg
Miniahab


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> Zukunft daher auf Spezies mit Barten beschränken.




Na denn.

zwei mal Bart von 2019.







rhinefisher  Wünsch Euch so ein Exemplar heute.


----------



## Tobias85

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was ich mir in diesem Thread nicht wünsche:





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> unsittliche Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bankside Dreamer
> ich habe mir mal erlaubt dein Foto zu löschen


Hat nicht jeder das Recht, innerhalb der Forenregeln zu schreiben, was er möchte? Ich möchte jetzt kein Fass aufmachen, aber wenn wir anfangen Beiträge wegen persönlicher Befindlichkeiten Einzelner zu editieren, dann wirds hier ganz schnell duster im AB. Niemand außer den Betreibern hat das Recht, irgendwelche verpflichtenden Regeln für andere aufzustellen und dementsprechend sehe ich es extrem kritisch, wenn regelkonforme Beiträge editiert oder gelöscht werden.

Just my 2 cent


----------



## rustaweli

Schön das der Ball hier wieder etwas rollt, fein fein! 
War heut kurz Shoppen. Hab was robustes, günstiges für meine günstigen Teleruten gesucht. Umbauen nervt. Egal ob auf Aal, grob und ohne Rücksicht auf Tackle im Kraut Fischen, zwischen Büschen, Ruten auf Boden oder Steine legen, Karpfen/Schleien robust an unwegsamsten Stellen, kein Pardon mit Tackle oder mir zwecks Kratzer und Nesseln. 
Günstig muß nicht immer Ali sein. 
Nicht schön, nicht elegant, aber rücksichtslose Arbeitstiere. Für nen 18er das Stück bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Slappy

Ich glaub, mein Hausteich ist kaputt. 
Bin jetzt schon 40 Minuten hier und noch keine Schleie und nur ein Brassen


----------



## Hecht100+

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder das Recht, innerhalb der Forenregeln zu schreiben, was er möchte? Ich möchte jetzt kein Fass aufmachen, aber wenn wir anfangen Beiträge wegen persönlicher Befindlichkeiten Einzelner zu editieren, dann wirds hier ganz schnell duster im AB. Niemand außer den Betreibern hat das Recht, irgendwelche verpflichtenden Regeln für andere aufzustellen und dementsprechend sehe ich es extrem kritisch, wenn regelkonforme Beiträge editiert oder gelöscht werden.
> 
> Just my 2 cent


Ich hätte vielleicht besser schreiben sollen " Copyright beachten".  Ergebnis bliebe das selbe, gelöscht.


----------



## Minimax

Füüüsch in Brrrandenburg.




Rregenschlacht am Langstreckenflüsschen, an Schirmeinsatz ist nicht zu denken.
Und weil die Wenderolle und ihr Drall sich nicht mit der Seitenspitze verträgt, muss ich touch legen funktioniert aber auch. Der Bursche bis auf ersten Wurf an hochverdächtiger Stelle:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mal sehen obs noch einer oder zwei gibt, nass bin ich ohnehin schon.


----------



## Minimax

Yippie! zweiter Fisch gleiche Stelle, 53 cm PB um 1 cm verfehlt!


----------



## Tobias85

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht besser schreiben sollen " Copyright beachten".  Ergebnis bliebe das selbe, gelöscht.


Lieber Heiner, dann habe ich natürlich nichts gesagt. So wie es im Beitrag zu lesen ist klang es für mich vorhin so, als wäre der Ükel-Codex ganz explizit der Grund gewesen und das hätte mich sehr irritiert. Mea culpa.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax: Petri zum Fast-PB...vielleicht geht da ja noch mehr. Auf jeden Fall zwei tolle Fische. 

Slappy: Ich wollte grade schreiben, dass vielleicht das Wetter einfach nicht so passt, aber dein Teich hat ja selbst im späten Winter schon Schleien gebracht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Hoffentlich bekommen wir heute noch ein Schleienfoto zu sehen.

Morgen gehts für mich auch endlich wieder richtig ans Wasser. Wird wohl an einen See zum Rotaugen feedern gehen so der aktuelle Plan. Das Wetter sieht gut aus, hoffentlich macht mir das Kraut keinen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Slappy

Petri lieber Minimax

Bei mir blieb es heute bei Brassen.
Insgesamt wollten 6 oder 7 meine Maden und Dendros.




Immerhin sind sie gut gewachsen innerhalb des letzten Jahres.


Ich hoffe es lag am Wetter und nicht daran das die anderen alle Schleien entnommen haben.... 


Als ich gehen wollte, lief ich nochmal ne Runde um den Teich. Auf einmal sah ich einen Fisch, max. 10cm groß, auf einem Randstein in wenigen cm Tiefe..... Genauer hingeschaut und nicht schlecht geguckt. Da stand doch tatsächlich ein Babyhecht


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Na denn.
> 
> zwei mal Bart von 2019.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379387
> 
> 
> rhinefisher  Wünsch Euch so ein Exemplar heute.


Toller Bartelfisch lieber hanzz , und ich darf dich darüber hinaus zu Deiner prachtvollen Manneszier beglückwünschen. Damit bist Du perfekt ausgestattet, wenn es darum geht persische Gesandte in bodenlose Schächte zu stoßen oder zerklüftete Gebirgspässe gegen unaufhaltsame Übermachten zu verteidigen.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri lieber Minimax
> 
> Bei mir blieb es heute bei Brassen.
> Insgesamt wollten 6 oder 7 meine Maden und Dendros.
> Anhang anzeigen 379428
> 
> Immerhin sind sie gut gewachsen innerhalb des letzten Jahres.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe es lag am Wetter und nicht daran das die anderen alle Schleien entnommen haben....
> 
> 
> Als ich gehen wollte, lief ich nochmal ne Runde um den Teich. Auf einmal sah ich einen Fisch, max. 10cm groß, auf einem Randstein in wenigen cm Tiefe..... Genauer hingeschaut und nicht schlecht geguckt. Da stand doch tatsächlich ein Babyhecht


Und ein herzliches Petri zurück, lieber Slappy zu deinem Brassenschwarm. Und eh Du dichs verstehst wirds auch bald wieder mit den Schleien klappen. Und wer weiss, vielleicht gibts in vier, fünf sechs Jahren ein Wiedersehen mit dem Babyhecht!


----------



## skyduck

Petri Slappy  zur Brassenstrecken und Petri an den one and only Döbelnator Minimax. Wenn ich die bilder so sehe muß ich morgen unbedingt auch mal wieder los. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal wirklich früh aufzustehen und ein paar Stündchen an die Ruhr. Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit gab es wirklich gute Augenrot nach reichlich Futter. Vielleicht lässt sich das dieses Jahr reproduzieren. Der Fahrradanhänger ist gepackt, mit darf diesmal neben der CC-Sphere endlich mal wieder die charismatische Hardy Swingtip (Wasserstand ist niedrig genug, dass es gut gehen sollte) und die Drennan Matchrute, die ist noch fast jungfräulich und wartet schon lange auf eine Sternstunde... 
Jetzt mache ich mein Futter startklar und dann muss ich nur noch den Wecker nicht überhören.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri Slappy  zur Brassenstrecken und Petri an den one and only Döbelnator Minimax.


Ahem, ahem, das ist ein sehr liebes Kompliment, aber ich darf es im Angesicht solcher Koryphäen und Chubmaster wie Professor Tinca Thomas. dawurzelsepp nicht annehmen. Immerhin bin ich eitel genug "Nachwuchstalent" gelten zu lassen




skyduck schrieb:


> Wenn ich die bilder so sehe muß ich morgen unbedingt auch mal wieder los. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal wirklich früh aufzustehen und ein paar Stündchen an die Ruhr. Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit gab es wirklich gute Augenrot nach reichlich Futter. Vielleicht lässt sich das dieses Jahr reproduzieren. Der Fahrradanhänger ist gepackt, mit darf diesmal neben der CC-Sphere endlich mal wieder die charismatische Hardy Swingtip (Wasserstand ist niedrig genug, dass es gut gehen sollte) und die Drennan Matchrute, die ist noch fast jungfräulich und wartet schon lange auf eine Sternstunde...
> Jetzt mache ich mein Futter startklar und dann muss ich nur noch den Wecker nicht überhören.


Dann kann nichts mehr schiefgehen, ich drück Dir für morgen die Daumen!


----------



## skyduck

Na ja Minimax. Vielleicht entsteht der Eindruck, weil ich gefühlt seit ich hier dabei bin nur Dickköpfe von dir sehe und das ja deine Reinkarnation als Fisch sein muss. Es geht da nicht um Menge und Größe sondern um die Spezialisierung. Professor Tinca legt ja auch solche oder wahrscheinlich noch größere Strecken hin aber von ihm sieht man auch traumhafte Schleien, Karauschen, Giebel und ähnliches. Auch von Thomas. und dawurzelsepp sehe ich sehr oft andere Spezies. Mag täuschen und nur mein subjektiver Eindruck sein, wirkt halt so als ob der Minimax den Chub verfallen wäre und das meine ich in keinster Weise abwertend...

Futterproduktion läuft für Methodfeeder. Erstmal einige alte Minibolies geshreddert...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Japp.
Unser Mini ist der Döbelspezi unter uns Ükeln. 
Petri Heil Minimax und auch Slappy .


----------



## hanzz

Petri Minimax sehr schöner Chub und Slappy zu den Brassen. 
Glückwunsch rustaweli zum Neuerwerb. Sieht doch sehr robust aus. 




skyduck schrieb:


> Futterproduktion läuft für Methodfeeder.


Schaut gut aus. 
Hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem grünen Futter gemacht? Stand auch letztens davor und war mir echt unsicher.


----------



## hanzz

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht schnell viel Regen gibt, war es das


Sieht traumhaft aus. 
Und Petri auch zu deiner schönen Strecke. 
Habt ihr echt so wenig Regen? 
Bei uns und in einigen Teilen der Republik kommt ja grad mehr als nötig runter. 
Wäre wirklich schade um den tollen See. 
Nach sowas sehne ich mich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

hanzz schrieb:


> Habt ihr echt so wenig Regen?



Die letzten drei Jahre haben das versaut.
Im  Moment regnet es ganz gut. Das macht Hoffnung.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die letzten drei Jahre haben das versaut.
> Im  Moment regnet es ganz gut. Das macht Hoffnung.


Ja, bei uns auch. Das bisschen Regen ist ein Segen für das Land. Vor allem die kleinen Fliessgewässer haben arg in den heissen Sommern gelitten in Brandenburg.


----------



## hanzz

Wie schon im OCC Thread berichtet, war ich gestern auch wieder mitm Kumpel am Kanal mit MadeMais auf Brassen und Rotaugen sowie mit MF auf Karpfen aus. 
Wie unterschiedlich die Tage und nur kleine Distanzen zu einer zuvor erfolgreichen Stelle sein können. 
Aufgrund des starken Regens haben wir diesmal 15m weiter gesessen um ein Schirmzelt aufstellen zu können. 
Am Montag konnten wir noch gut Brassen und Rotaugen fangen. 
Gestern war leider so gut wie nix los. 
Kumpel hatte kurz vorm Einpacken noch einen heftigen Biss, der die Rute vom Dreibein gerissen hat. 
Bedauerlicherweise ist das Vorfach gerissen. 

Aber schön gemütlich war es unterm Schirm dem Regen zuzuhören und nach dem Regen zu beobachten wie sich kleine Nebelschwaden über dem Wasser bildeten. 







Sonntag geht's weiter 
Dann aber wieder an der Stelle vom Montag.


----------



## hanzz

rhinefisher 
Na, seid ihr noch am Rhein?


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Na ja Minimax. Vielleicht entsteht der Eindruck, weil ich gefühlt seit ich hier dabei bin nur Dickköpfe von dir sehe und das ja deine Reinkarnation als Fisch sein muss. Es geht da nicht um Menge und Größe sondern um die Spezialisierung. Professor Tinca legt ja auch solche oder wahrscheinlich noch größere Strecken hin aber von ihm sieht man auch traumhafte Schleien, Karauschen, Giebel und ähnliches. Auch von Thomas. und dawurzelsepp sehe ich sehr oft andere Spezies. Mag täuschen und nur mein subjektiver Eindruck sein, wirkt halt so als ob der Minimax den Chub verfallen wäre und das meine ich in keinster Weise abwertend...


Kann halt nix anderes, ist so ne Art Inselbegabung 
Übrigens bliebe bei den beiden Johnnies, dann wurd die Luft echt zu feucht und ich musste abbrechen. Wenn die Kippe vorm Anzünden durchnässt ist, wirds Zeit zu packen. Aber ich hab für morgen ne Starterlaubnis, dann gibts hoffentlich ein Rückspiel am Langstreckenflüsschen. Ich ahnte es, der gestiegene Pegelstand und die leichte Trübung hat es wiederbelebt- wie letztes Jahr im Sommer, als es zu meiner Topstrecke wurde, während die Döbel meines  Hausflüsschens verdünnisieren. Mal sehen, von 5 50+ Johnnies der letzten anderthalb Jahre gehen 3 aufs Konto dieser kurzen Strecke. 
Ick freu mir!


----------



## skyduck

hanzz schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus.
> Hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem grünen Futter gemacht? Stand auch letztens davor und war mir echt unsicher.


Habe es vor meinen Urlaub zum ersten Mal eingesetzt als Methodmix. Hat gut funktioniert und mir den kapitalen XXX (keine ahnung was, da er schlussendlich die Schnur gesprengt hat) gebracht. Ob es jetzt an diesen Muschelfutter lag - keine Ahnung - mal gucke was morgen so läuft...


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schön das der Ball hier wieder etwas rollt, fein fein!
> War heut kurz Shoppen. Hab was robustes, günstiges für meine günstigen Teleruten gesucht. Umbauen nervt. Egal ob auf Aal, grob und ohne Rücksicht auf Tackle im Kraut Fischen, zwischen Büschen, Ruten auf Boden oder Steine legen, Karpfen/Schleien robust an unwegsamsten Stellen, kein Pardon mit Tackle oder mir zwecks Kratzer und Nesseln.
> Günstig muß nicht immer Ali sein.
> Nicht schön, nicht elegant, aber rücksichtslose Arbeitstiere. Für nen 18er das Stück bin ich zufrieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 379414


Ah, die Sweepfire, sozusagen die Shimano Sienna unter den Daiwas. Bei dem Kurs kann man nix sagen, in Schlamm Frost und Regen werden sie sich wie von Dir geplant behaupten. Was packst du für ne Strippe drauf?

Btw: Es ist immer gut und nie verkehrt, ein zwei oder viele glanzlose "Arbeitscombos" irgendwo rumfliegen zu haben. Ich hab ein ungeliebtes Telefeederpärchen mit ich glaube Eos5000ern und 30er oderso Schnur für Nacht oder den Jährlichen Quappenansitz, 
Und im Augenblick bin ich sehr begeistert von meiner Lineaffe Tele/Spro Nova Combi zum Köfifang  äh, ich meinte zum leichten Posenfischen während eines mittelschweren Naturköderansitzes unükeliger Art.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, die Sweepfire, sozusagen die Shimano Sienna unter den Daiwas. Bei dem Kurs kann man nix sagen, in Schlamm Frost und Regen werden sie sich wie von Dir geplant behaupten. Was packst du für ne Strippe drauf?
> 
> Btw: Es ist immer gut und nie verkehrt, ein zwei oder viele glanzlose "Arbeitscombos" irgendwo rumfliegen zu haben. Ich hab ein ungeliebtes Telefeederpärchen mit ich glaube Eos5000ern und 30er oderso Schnur für Nacht oder den Jährlichen Quappenansitz,
> Und im Augenblick bin ich sehr begeistert von meiner Lineaffe Tele/Spro Nova Combi zum Köfifang  äh, ich meinte zum leichten Posenfischen während eines mittelschweren Naturköderansitzes unükeliger Art.


Hab eine 30er Daiwa Irgendwas drauf und alles ist gerade im Einsatz. Sehr verrückt heute. Krebse(?) knabbern meine Würmer ab, Schildkröten schwimmen hier rum, aber zum Heulen schön - hier fliegen gerade Glühwürmchen. Bin gerührt und fasse es nicht! So lange her...




Hach.


----------



## skyduck

Alles fertig und startklar für morgen früh.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Japp.
> Unser Mini ist der Döbelspezi unter uns Ükeln.


muss auch ich neidlos anerkennen, ich habe nur das glück hier einen sehr sehr guten groß Döbel bestand auf kurzer strecke zu haben, habe auch noch nie woanders auf Döbel gefischt, wüste gar nicht wie ich das anstellen sollte  , mein Fisch ist der Karpfen und heimlich der Hecht, wobei der schon sehr stark vom Döbel verdrängt wurde.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> muss auch ich neidlos anerkennen, ich habe nur das glück


Alter Tiefstapler.



Thomas. schrieb:


> mein Fisch ist der Karpfen und* heimlich der Hecht*,


Bitte, -und das gilt für alle offenen oder versteckten Esoxfreunde unter uns- berichte oft und ausführlich über Deine Hechtabenteuer, insbesondere wenn Du oder Ihr Ansitzmethoden mit Köderfisch verwendest.
Ich bin in letzter Zeit sehr an dem Thema interessiert, und die Mehrheit der Hechtler im Board sind ja Spinnfischer. Ich will aber gerne das Deadbaiting auf den Räuber sozusagen von der Pike (höhöhö) erlernen, und lauere immer auf Berichte darüber im Raubistammtisch, aber selten wird über die Methode berichtet: Vmtl ist das Vorgehen dabei allzu selbstverständlich für die Kundigen, aber für den Anfänger ist der Hechtfang beim Ansitz ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.
Gerade Dein Vorgehen mit deinem kleinen Fluss interessiert mich besonders, und hoffe auch selbst eines Tages erste Ergebnisse beitragen zu können.


----------



## hanzz

Lustig 
Hab grad in dem Moment auch mit meinem Angelbuddy n Trip geplant 
Soll u. A. auch mit Köfi auf Hecht gehen. 
Würde gern einen Köfi vor den Seerosen an der Pose platzieren. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Ist aber ganz schön weit. 
Ob man soweit kommt, ohne dass der Köfi abfliegt?


----------



## Hecht100+

Segelpose oder Koefis mit Haken und Vorfach einfrieren und dann den Gewaltwurf. Und nicht wegen des eingefroren Köderfisches Bedenken haben, der ist ganz schnell wieder aufgetaut im Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Lustig
> Hab grad in dem Moment auch mit meinem Angelbuddy n Trip geplant
> Soll u. A. auch mit Köfi auf Hecht gehen.
> Würde gern einen Köfi vor den Seerosen an der Pose platzieren. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Ist aber ganz schön weit.
> Ob man soweit kommt, ohne dass der Köfi abfliegt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379447


vllt. mit ner laaaaangen und weeeiiichen Rute, mit kraftvollem aber sanftem Wurf, wobei das Bleigewicht für die Pose das des Fischleins übertreffen sollte (Schwerpunkt der geworfenen Montage), und das Fischchen sollte, glaube ich, Fest und frisch und nicht eingefroren gewesen sein.
Und es sollte mit 2 Drillingen versehen sein, wegen der Festigkeit beim Wurf, und weil es mit der nötigen weichen Rute sehr schwer wäre den Anhieb über die DIstanz zu setzen.
Das ist natürlich nur angelesenes/ angegucktes Wissen des Erstsemesterstudis vom grünen Tisch.
Eine Alternative wäre die Montage 5m links am eigenen Ufer vorm Schilf zu präsentieren, 1-2 m raus.


----------



## hanzz

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Segelpose oder Koefis mit Haken und Vorfach einfrieren und dann den Gewaltwurf. Und nicht wegen des eingefroren Köderfisches Bedenken haben, der ist ganz schnell wieder aufgetaut im Wasser.


Danke. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht. So einfach.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *Koefis mit Haken und Vorfach einfrieren und dann den Gewaltwurf*


Oder besser genau so!


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> . mit ner laaaaangen und weeeiiichen Rute



Die fehlt eh noch im Arsenal. Schatz ich brauch ne neue Rute, sonst fliegt der Köfi ab. 
OK. Schatz   



Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre die Montage 5m links am eigenen Ufer vorm Schilf zu präsentieren, 1-2 m raus


Da hab ich es des öfteren versucht, bisher ohne Erfolg. Daher der Plan vor den Seerosen zu probieren. Abends raubt es da immer wie hulle.


----------



## Minimax

vllt. wäre über die Distanz aber ne Grundmontage mit auftreibenden Köder in vobestimmter Tiefe ohnehin die bessere Wahl? SIchtbarkeit der Pose, Drift durch Schnur, Schwierigkeit beim Loten könnte man alles ausschliessen, wenn man ne einfache Druchlaufgrundmontage einsetzt bei der man mittels Stopper auch gleich die Tiefe (bzw. in dem Fall Höhe über Grund) direkt einstellen kann. Rausfeuern, Schnur unter Wasser Kurbeln, Bügel auf und Warten bis das erhoffte Krokodil Schnur nimmt?


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Alter Tiefstapler.


nix da, ist wirklich so. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte, -und das gilt für alle offenen oder versteckten Esoxfreunde unter uns- berichte oft und ausführlich über Deine Hechtabenteuer, insbesondere wenn Du oder Ihr Ansitzmethoden mit Köderfisch verwendest.
> Ich bin in letzter Zeit sehr an dem Thema interessiert, und die Mehrheit der Hechtler im Board sind ja Spinnfischer. Ich will aber gerne das Deadbaiting auf den Räuber sozusagen von der Pike (höhöhö) erlernen, und lauere immer auf Berichte darüber im Raubistammtisch, aber selten wird über die Methode berichtet: Vmtl ist das Vorgehen dabei allzu selbstverständlich für die Kundigen, aber für den Anfänger ist der Hechtfang beim Ansitz ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.
> Gerade Dein Vorgehen mit deinem kleinen Fluss interessiert mich besonders, und hoffe auch selbst eines Tages erste Ergebnisse beitragen zu können.



auf Hecht gehe ich zu 99% mit Totenköfi, warum so selten über Methoden berichtet wird? da gibt es zb. bei mir nicht viel zu berichten, das was am erfolgversprechendste am kleinen Fluss ist das man weiß wo die Damen und Herren stehen, und du hast als Ansitzangler auf Friedfisch die besten Voraussetzungen dafür, du müsstest wissen *wo sie stehen* oder *wann und wo* *sie jagen, *das passiert meist immer zu einer bestimmten zeit und einem bestimmten Radius der nicht all zu groß ist (am kleinen Fluss), die Montage und auch die Größe(8-30cm) und Art des Köfis ist für mich (oder hier) absolut nebensächlich und nix wildes, ich nehme einfach das was gerade greifbar ist und einiger maßen passt. den im Gegensatz zu Karpfen und Döbeln denen ich eine gewisse Intelligenz bzw. hohe Vorsicht und misstrauen bei der Köderwahl zuspreche und nur einen von zehn für blöd halte ist es beim Hecht umgekehrt, von zehn Hechten ist einer ein wenig vorsichtig und stubst den Toten kurz an und verschwindet dann wider, die anderen neun schlagen sofort zu.
und *ganz wichtig, sofort anschlagen*, die Zigarette kann man danach rauchen. 
Minimax , keinen Kopf machen einfach machen, und einfach gilt auch für die Montage, das schwierigste beim Deadbaiting  ist das fangen von Köderfischen  , Hechte fängt man auf ansage


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> vllt. wäre über die Distanz aber ne Grundmontage mit auftreibenden Köder in vobestimmter Tiefe ohnehin die bessere Wahl? SIchtbarkeit der Pose, Drift durch Schnur, Schwierigkeit beim Loten könnte man alles ausschliessen, wenn man ne einfache Druchlaufgrundmontage einsetzt bei der man mittels Stopper auch gleich die Tiefe (bzw. in dem Fall Höhe über Grund) direkt einstellen kann. Rausfeuern, Schnur unter Wasser Kurbeln, Bügel auf und Warten bis das erhoffte Krokodil Schnur nimmt?


und nicht zu vergessen die Luft und Wasser Temperatur so wie Luftdruck und Mondphase und was um 19 Uhr auf ZDF läuft.    



Thomas. schrieb:


> einfach machen, und einfach gilt auch für die Montage



Nachtrag: 
jetzt habt ihr mich wider verunsichert und ich ziehe jetzt los und versuche ein zwei Köfis zu fangen um einen Hecht auf ansage raus zu holen.
allen die es zum Wasser zieht ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## skyduck

Ach, diese Lümmel habe ich im Urlaub so gar nicht vermisst


----------



## Los 2

Das sind prima Köderfische


----------



## Thomas.

4 Köderfische 1 STUNDE 
	

		
			
		

		
	






1Hecht 5min.


----------



## Minimax

Petri zu Grundeln, Köfis und dem 5-Minuten-Hecht, lieber skyduck und Thomas. 

Bei mir liefs zunächst schleppend, nur kleine Exemplare und säääähr zickige Bisse, an zwei Stellen, darunter die von Gestern dasselbe.





 jetzt hatt ich grade an der dritten Stelle 2 wirklich schöne Fische, 47 und 51 im Minutenabstand an der gleichen Stelle. Ich hoffe ich krieg heut noch einen dritten Tulipfisch.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ist wieder so ne typische Hochburg. Die kleinen Spielen im Flachen unter den überhängenden Ästen, die besseren Fische chillen in der tiefen Rinne ca. 2/3 Flussbreite von meinem Ufer aus gesehen.
Jetzt gibts ne Bifi und Schluck Wasser, dann mal nach der nächsten Stelle gucken.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, hier ist der 51er wirklich ein schöner Fisch. Der Moppel ist gesprungen wie ne Forelle


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379482
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379481
> 
> I


top Wasser für Totenköder, entweder treibend über Grund, oder komplett auf Grund liegend einen Meter vom Ufer weg im Schatten, so ein 20-30cm Döbel dürfte es schon sein


----------



## Minimax

Hahaha, 55, PB geknackt!
Udelehi, udelehi was ein schöner Tag!

There he blows!


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, 55, PB geknackt!
> Udelehi, udelehi was ein schöner Tag!
> 
> There he blows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379495


Fettes Petri zum PB  , du kommst mir fast zu nah ich gehe wohl morgen auch mal wider zum Döbeln


----------



## hanzz

Sehr schön Minimax 
Dickes Petri zum PB Johnny


----------



## Slappy

Sauber Minimax Fettes Petri


----------



## rustaweli

Erst einmal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern der Tage, danke allen für Bilder, Berichte, Postings!
Schön auch von Dir zu hören, lieber geomas , Deine Pitscherei fehlt etwas! Achso, wußtest Du das man auch wunderbar gefangene Fische stilsicher und fotografisch in Szene setzen kann? Meine ja nur.  
Besondere Glückwünsche gehen natürlich an unser heutiges PB Kind, Minimax !
Und endlich war auch unser Professor Tinca wieder am Wasser! Wie immer in alter Manier als Nichtschneider und Specimen Hunter.
Tricast , geomas , Professor Tinca angelt wieder... Es geht bergauf, nun noch Meldungen von Wuemmehunter und unser Rasseweib von Stammtischbedienung freut sich wieder über Umsätze!


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind.
Minimax das ist sehr schöner Johnny .


----------



## Verstrahlt

Bin Grade am Köderfisch stippen und jeder Fisch hier hat merkwürdige Flecken... Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was das ist.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bin mir nicht sicher, könnte Schwarzfleckenkrankheit ( Saugwuermer) sein.


----------



## Verstrahlt

Ist das was schlimmes ? 5 von 5 Rotaugen hatten das jetzt hier an dem kleinen Teich. Hab alle wieder reingeworfen :-/


----------



## Hecht100+

Soll nichts schlimmes sein, man soll sie sogar noch essen können, ob ich das machen würde, sehr fraglich.


----------



## Minimax

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bin Grade am Köderfisch stippen und jeder Fisch hier hat merkwürdige Flecken... Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was das ist.


Das sind Metazerkarien, ein Stadium eines Parasiten von Fischfressenden Vögeln, die den Fisch als Zwischenwirt und Transportmittel in den Vogelverdauungstrakt nutzen. Die Eier werden ausgeschieden und von Wasserschnecken aufgenommen, die wiederum von Fischen gefressen werden.
Metazerkarien sind normalerweise -abgesehen wohl von extremsten Befall- für den Fisch harmlos.
Essen würde ich persönlich solche Fische aber nicht.
Hg
Minimax

EDit: der Befall im Bild ist schon außergewöhnlich stark, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Minimax

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ist das was schlimmes ? 5 von 5 Rotaugen hatten das jetzt hier an dem kleinen Teich. Hab alle wieder reingeworfen :-/


Kleiner Teich und vmtl viel Kraut passt sehr gut, da wohnen die kleinen Schneckis


----------



## Minimax

Vielen herzlichen Dank liebe Stammtischbrüder für Eure zahlreichen Petriwünsche zum Glücksdöbel

Heut war ein besonderer Tag. Es gab auch reichliche kleine bis 30 und einige Standardjohnnies 35-40





, aber gleich Drei so schöne Tulipmaschinen von 47, 51 und als Krönung der 55er. Hier jetzt nochmal im Bild, ich finde ihn perfekt- aber natürlich seh ich ihn ja mit liebenden Augen und würde jeden Makel übersehen





Udelehi!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## kuttenkarl

allen Fängern ein Petri Heil, 
Minni das war spitze, ziehe meinen Hut vor solchen Fängen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tobias85

Mini, ganz ganz herzliches Petri zum 55er!  Und das aus so einem schönen kleinen Flüsschen


----------



## Tobias85

Man hat es heute tatsächlich wie geplant an den See geschafft und sogar die leichte Feederrute, Futter, Köder und sämtliches Zubehör haben den Weg ins Auto gefunden. Passiert nicht oft, dass ich wirklich nichts vergesse, da darf ich heute also schon ein bisschen stolz auf mich sein.  Hatte mich mit einer angelinteressierten Freundin getroffen, die grade auf Heimaturlaub ist. Es war ein schöner Tag bei schönem Wetter, auch wenn das Fangergebnis mit einer 1cm-Dreikantmuschel durchaus noch ausbaufähig war. Das kommt eben davon, wenn man mehr tratscht als feedert. 

Und da ich ja sonst nichts anderes vorzuweisen habe gibts mal ein etwas anderes Foto vom Angelgewässer, das eher zufällig entstanden ist, mir aber doch irgendwie sehr gefällt.


----------



## Verstrahlt

Minimax schrieb:


> Kleiner Teich und vmtl viel Kraut passt sehr gut, da wohnen die kleinen Schneckis


Jo 0,7ha Teich viel Kraut.... Waren 10 Rotaugen insgesamt und alle hatten das so extrem... Seitdem letztes Jahr viele Fische durch wenig Sauerstoff gestorben sind macht da das Angeln kaum noch Spass und im andern Vereinsteich ist der Mönch kaputt -.- Jetzt kann ich den rest des Jahres hier nurnoch am Fluss Angeln -.-

Und Petri zu den schönen Döbeln


----------



## phirania

Habe es heuer auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft.
Rollator konnte ich zuhause lassen und Regen gab es auch nicht.
Aber mal wieder Fisch.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Man hat es heute tatsächlich wie geplant an den See geschafft und sogar die leichte Feederrute, Futter, Köder und sämtliches Zubehör haben den Weg ins Auto gefunden. Passiert nicht oft, dass ich wirklich nichts vergesse, da darf ich heute also schon ein bisschen stolz auf mich sein.  Hatte mich mit einer angelinteressierten Freundin getroffen, die grade auf Heimaturlaub ist. Es war ein schöner Tag bei schönem Wetter, auch wenn das Fangergebnis mit einer 1cm-Dreikantmuschel durchaus noch ausbaufähig war. Das kommt eben davon, wenn man mehr tratscht als feedert.
> 
> Und da ich ja sonst nichts anderes vorzuweisen habe gibts mal ein etwas anderes Foto vom Angelgewässer, das eher zufällig entstanden ist, mir aber doch irgendwie sehr gefällt.
> Anhang anzeigen 379531


Nabend, lieber Tobsen,
Ich würd mal zum Foto sagen: Perfektes Bokeh!
Das Angeln mit Kumpels und Kumpelinen ist meist fachlich und setzkeschermässig gesehen mager, aber dennoch ists schön

Wenn Angellumpel und Ich gemeinsam losziehen, haben die Kapitalen und die Zielfische Ruhe, und lediglich  einzwei Minibrassen oder Plötzen oderso stören dann und wann unser fröhliches Walthern und Schnattern.

Ich würde jederzeit einen  Top Zielfisch Wochenend Tag, mit Polbrille, Pirschen Pfutterstrategie und absoluter Konzenratipn gegen einen gemütlichen Kumpelansitz mit beschränkter Hiffnung eintauschen.

Hg
Minimax

EDIT: @Jungs:über die Dreikantmuscheln müssen wir mal reden. Die sind wirklich überall, vllt. wär.da.Kmdermässig was  Hat jemand.mal Versuche gewagt?


----------



## Minimax

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich den rest des Jahres hier nurnoch am Fluss Angeln -


Das solltest Du als Chance begreifen, Fluss (nicht Strom) ist aus verschiedenen Gründem wesentlich einfacher und schöner zu neangeln!


----------



## rhinefisher

Schön dass so viele von uns zum Angeln kommen und auch tatsächlich was fangen.
Besonders unser Minimax  mit dem 55er Döbel - schon ein tolles Tier....
Bei mir lief es eigentlich wie immer, nur dass die Übeltäter nicht Grundel, sondern Ükel hießen, weshalb ich dann doch lieber dem Captain_H00k beim Ukeleifang zugesehen habe.. .
Aber das wird schon noch mit dem Großfisch aus dem Rhein.
Man braucht bloß etwas Geduld...
Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag...


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: @Jungs:über die Dreikantmuscheln müssen wir mal reden. Die sind wirklich überall, vllt. wär.da.Kmdermässig was Hat jemand.mal Versuche gewagt?


Gewagt noch nicht (da lokales Entnahmeverbot für jegliche Art von Muscheln), aber ich denke kein Karpfen, Brassen und keine Schleie wird bei so einem Proteinhäppchen nein sagen. Einzig deren Größe bzw. konkreter die geringe Menge an Weichgewebe auch bei den größten unter ihnen wäre für mich ein Argument dagegen. Da bieten große Spitzschlammschnecken deutlich mehr Snackpotential und die finden sich praktisch in jedem Teich, grade in der Uferregion. Von denen hab ich schon öfter als Köder gelesen.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir mal ne futtertechnische Frage: Ich hatte gestern Kokosflocken in meinem Futter und war sehr begeistert davon, wie langsam die vom Grund zur Oberfläche trudeln. Weiß jemand, wie der Sättigungseffekt von denen ist? Die sind ja auch sehr ölhaltig wie Hanf...ähnlich verdauungsfördernde Wirkung?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaub nicht dass die großartig sättigen.
Erstmal sind se viel zu klein und dann so schwerelos dass sie kaum in großer Menge von den Fischen aufgenommen werden können, da sie ständig rumwirbeln.
Für mich sind sie ein Lockmittel, kein Sättigungsmittel.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schön dass so viele von uns zum Angeln kommen und auch tatsächlich was fangen.
> 
> Aber das wird schon noch mit dem Großfisch aus dem Rhein.
> Man braucht bloß etwas Geduld...
> Euch allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag...



Man braucht bloß etwas Geduld... rhinefisher meinst Du nicht das 30 Jahre genug Geduld sind um mal einen "Großfisch" zu fangen?    Andere knacken ihren PB am laufenden Band, nur bei mir werden die Fische immer kleiner. Die Haken werden größer, so wie gestern ein 10er Gamakatsu 1810 B mit drei Maden und einem Laubwurm und die Fische werden immer kleiner. Selbst fingerlange Fischlein haben den Haken bis an den A.... geschluckt. Dann hat mich Frau Hübner mit ihrer Töle losgeschickt, ihr Hund müsste mal???? Jetzt weiß ich warum, sie wollte mal eben einen dicken Brassen fangen, was ihr auch gelang. Mit 60 cm ein schöner Fisch und der größte seit langer Zeit. An den Teich werden wir wieder auflaufen und unser Glück versuchen. Bei uns an den Teichen ist jetzt das Anfüttern verboten und somit für uns uninteressant. Allen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben oder auch nur in den Liegestuhl wünschen wir noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass die großartig sättigen.
> Erstmal sind se viel zu klein und dann so schwerelos dass sie kaum in großer Menge von den Fischen aufgenommen werden können, da sie ständig rumwirbeln.
> Für mich sind sie ein Lockmittel, kein Sättigungsmittel.



Pürierter Dosenmais und gut durchfeuchtetes Bread Mash ergeben ebenfalls ein tolles Rubby Dubby, welches unter Wasser schöne Wolken erzeugt.
Schon bald kreisen die ersten Plötzen- und Brassenfinnen um die Futterstelle.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Das solltest Du als Chance begreifen, Fluss (nicht Strom) ist aus verschiedenen Gründem wesentlich einfacher und schöner zu neangeln!



Denn aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss.


----------



## phirania

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwia07KlhdvxAhUUgP0HHaVnCWQQFjAAegQIAxAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.simfisch.de%2Fangeln-mit-muscheln%2F&usg=AOvVaw1ZPFJPnAr8xEQql1vqg6oe


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Moin moin

ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger dieses Wochenendes. 

Minimax 
Unser Döbelspezialist hat auch wider zugeschlagen und gleich mit einem PB 

skyduck 
Das mit der Artenvielfalt ist so eine Sache, viele der Mitglieder hier haben nun mal nicht das passende Gewässer für die unterschiedlich Fische da ist es auch schwer was einzustellen.

Trotz massiven Hochwasser hab ich mich doch am Samstag und Sonntag ans Wasser gewagt und mir ne Stelle hinter einen umgestürzten Baum ausgesucht.
Durch den Baum beruhigte sich das Wasser etwas. Samstag saß ich mit Picker, Seitenarm und Semmel, Sonntag mit Futterkorb, Schwingspitze und Maden/Semmel Kombi.
Durch das trübe Wasser fanden die Fische wohl die Semmel nicht so schnell doch das Futter im Korb lockte dann doch.
Samstag gab es ne 50er Brachse, eine 41er Rotauge und einen End 40er Aitel, Sonntag ebenfalls wider nen End 40er Aitel und ne 52er Brachse.

Da wo das Schilf rausschaut (ca. 70cm weniger Wasser) ist normal das Ufer, ich bin quasi am Hang gesessen ohne Stuhl und meist in der Hocke....unangenehm auf dauer.





Black Star Classic mit der Feederspitze und BB 2200 I, wie meistens mit wenig Gepäck





Black Star Classic umgebaut zur Schwingspitze mit Noris Shakespeare 2009 GD





52er Brachse


----------



## rutilus69

Drei Wochen war der Angler krank, jetzt fängt er wieder - gottseidank
Leider war ich etwas angeschlagen und das Wetter wollte auch nicht so richtig wenn ich schon mal wollte.
Aber gestern habe ich mich am Kragen gepackt und bin wenigstens für drei Stunden an den Kanal gefahren.
Das Wasser war warm und trüb und die Köderauswahl beschränkte sich auf Mais und Brotflocke. Entsprechend zurückhaltend waren dann auch die Fische, aber ein Günter, eine Plötze und ein Brassen haben mir dann doch den Tag gerettet   (auch wenn ich eigentlich ein paar andere Spezies für die OCC fangen wollte)





Kommt gut in die neue Woche und lässt es euch gut gehen!


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass die großartig sättigen.
> Erstmal sind se viel zu klein und dann so schwerelos dass sie kaum in großer Menge von den Fischen aufgenommen werden können, da sie ständig rumwirbeln.
> Für mich sind sie ein Lockmittel, kein Sättigungsmittel.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Pürierter Dosenmais und gut durchfeuchtetes Bread Mash ergeben ebenfalls ein tolles Rubby Dubby, welches unter Wasser schöne Wolken erzeugt.
> Schon bald kreisen die ersten Plötzen- und Brassenfinnen um die Futterstelle.


Danke euch beiden!  

dawurzelsepp, herzliches Petri - klasse Fische. Da hat sich das askesegleiche Durchhaltevermögen am Hang (und wir alle wissen, wie schnell es in solchen Positionen ungemütlich wird) ja vollends gelohnt! 

rutilus69, dir natürlich auch Petri zu Günter Güster und seinen Cousins.


----------



## hanzz

Herzliche Montagsgrüße wüsche ich und natürlich ein Petri an die erfolgreichen Fänger.

Ich war gestern mal wieder am Kanal mit 2 Ruten unterwegs. Eine wieder mit Mais Made bestückt und die andere mit der MF Montage.
Es war durchwachsen und irgendwie hab ich die großen Fische alle verloren. Insgesamt 3 Stück, 2 mal Karpfen und eine riesen Brasse.
Es gab zwar noch die ein oder andere Plötze auf Mais Made und kurz vorm Einpacken eine kleinere Brasse auf MF, aber gestern war der Wurm drin.

Bei einem Fisch öffnete sich der Knoten am MF Körbchen. Das hab ich so noch nicht erlebt.
Zum Glück hab ich diesmal mit Inline Körbchen und auch wieder ohne Widerhaken gefischt, so dass der Fisch den kleinen Nubsie und den Haken schnell loswerden wird. 

Aber für den 4 Stunden Kurztrip war es dennoch spannend und ich konnte vor dem EM Finale und der neuen Woche nochmal Luft tanken, nur leider den Karpfen auf meiner OCC Liste nicht abhaken. 

Jetzt stehen diese Woche erstmal wieder Wetterkapriolen an und ob ich dann los komm ist noch unsicher.

Eine schöne Woche an alle.


----------



## Slappy

So Männer. 
Da ich nicht weiß, ob ihr in jede Ecke des Forums schaut, frage ich auch hier mal. Hier gibt es ja eigentlich immer jemanden der helfen kann..... 
Ich fahre im Oktober an die Wurster Nordseeküste nach Steinau..... Wo kann man da angeln und vor allem wie? Ich war noch nie an der Küste


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo Jungs, auch für mich wird es Zeit, mich mal wieder hier in diesen wunderbaren Threat einzubringen. Der Grund für meine fast halbjährige Abwesenheit war ein Krankheitsfall und ein Umzug. Beides ist zwar noch nicht ganz ausgestanden, aber das Schlimmste scheint überstanden. Ich hatte ja bereits vor einigen Monaten angedeutet, meine so geschätzten Wiesenflüsse hinter mir zu lassen und an die Elbe zu ziehen. Allerdings ist es nicht ganz so gelaufen, wie ursprünglich geplant. Das Neubauprojekt hatte ich nach einer krassen Preiserhöhung erst einmal auf Eis gelegt, dann ergab sich die Möglichkeit, für einen wirklich guten Preis ein Häuschen zu kaufen, das im gleichen Dorf liegt, in dem ich auch bauen wollte, das genauso groß ist, wie das geplante Haus und so habe ich kurzfristig mit Zustimmung meiner Frau zugeschlagen und jetzt wohnen wir darin. Es gibt sogar ein kleines Nebengebäude, in dem mein Tackle samt Madenkühlschrank usw. einziehen wird… eine kleine Angel-Lodge sozusagen
Ja, und meinem neuen Hausgewässer, der wunderbaren Elbe in den niedersächsischen Elbtalauen, habe ich mittlerweile auch die ersten Besuche abgestattet und konnte dabei bereits einige schöne Brassen, Güstern und Aale fangen. Wenn in der übernächsten Woche auch die neue Küche aufgebaut ist, werde ich sicherlich auch wieder mehr Zeit zum Fischen finden. Das ist leider im letzten halben Jahr sehr auf der Strecke geblieben. Anbei noch einige Impressionen von meinem neuen Hausgewässers.


----------



## Tikey0815

Lieber Wümme  Ich freu mich mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen, tolle Umgebung habt ihr da


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, das mit der tollen Umgebung stimmt. Das Beste: alles ist nur wenige Minuten mit dem Fahrrad entfernt.


----------



## Tricast

Schön von Dir zu lesen und das alles gut ausgegangen ist und der Einzug schon vollzogen werden konnte. 

Ganz Liebe Grüße von uns


----------



## Slappy

Willkommen zurück lieber Wuemmehunter . 
Auch wenn es anders kam wie geplant, hoffe ich das neue Haus wird euch auf Dauer glücklich machen. Und was die Krankheit angeht, so hoffe ich das es etwas war das ohne Rückstände abheilt


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter Danke für dieses positive Zeichen. Und Danke für die wunderschönen Bilder von deiner neuen Umgebung. Deine Bilder und Berichte wurden hier vermisst. Bestell deiner Frau von mir unbekannter Weise beste Grüße von mir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

Alles Gute Wuemmehunter 
Sende dir ein virtuelles Salz und Brot zum Einzug. 
Schön dass du es so nah zum Wasser hast.


----------



## Tobias85

Willkommen zurück, Bruder Wuemmehunter. Stimmungsvolle und anglerisch vielversprechende Bilder, die du uns präsentierst. Freut mich, dass es mit dem Umzug so spontan geklappt hat.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an phirania, schön das du es mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft hast. Ich freue mich sehr im September endlich mal wieder eine Woche an der Werse zu fischen in der alten Heimat, vielleicht sieht man sich dann mal dort...  rutilus69 dawurzelsepp Petri zu den schönen Fängen. Ein ganz besonderes Petri an Minimax , der ja seinen Ruf deutlich unterstreicht. Echt tolle Strecke und Glückwunsch zum neuen PB!!
Und natürlich ein dickes Petri an Wuemmehunter, schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Es wurde in der letzten Zeit doch recht still hier, da viele der alten Recken, die hier immer sehr aktiv Erlebnisse geteilt haben abwesend sind/waren. Ich freue mich demnächst von den Erlebnissen an der Elbe zu lesen 

Tja bei mir gab es am Samstag außer über die bereits erwähnte Grundel und deren viele Geschwister leider nix zu berichten. Es war schon sehr ernüchternd nach diesen schönen grundelfreien Urlaub wieder an der Ruhr zu fischen. Aber ich gebe nicht auf... Meine Bestellungen von der Insel liegen jetzt seit über einer Woche im Zoll-Lager, läuft wieder alles


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern!

Und Wuemmehunter  - schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen!
Alles Gute deiner Gemahlin weiterhin.


----------



## skyduck

Tja da ist wohl ein kleiner Abendansitz erstmal gestorben... Ab 6m kriege ich hier nasse Füße


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Tja da ist wohl ein kleiner Abendansitz erstmal gestorben... Ab 6m kriege ich hier nasse Füße
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379760


Schon vor der Haustür oder erst am Ruhrufer, Dirk?

Bei uns in Wuppertal sieht es auch nicht besser aus:


----------



## Tobias85

Skott schrieb:


> Schon vor der Haustür oder erst am Ruhrufer, Dirk?


Hoffentlich letzteres


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Schon vor der Haustür oder erst am Ruhrufer, Dirk?


bei 6 m tatsächlich vor der Haustür, bzw. das Ruhrufer und vor der Haustür wäre dann ein und das selbe. Ich wohne nur 211 m Luftlinie vom Wasser weg. Im Moment ist das auf 150 m geschrumpft


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> bei 6 m tatsächlich vor der Haustür, bzw. das Ruhrufer und vor der Haustür wäre dann ein und das selbe. Ich wohne nur 211 m Luftlinie vom Wasser weg. Im Moment ist das auf 150 m geschrumpft


Uih Dirk, ich drücke euch die Daumen!

Habe gerade im WDR 3 die Bilder von Hagen gesehen, erschreckend!


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Uih Dirk, ich drücke euch die Daumen!
> 
> Habe gerade im WDR 3 die Bilder von Hagen gesehen, erschreckend!


Ich hab die Bilder auch gesehen. Wirklich übel. Bei uns hat es heute wie aus Kübeln geregnet. Aber mein Splittbett, was wir gestern zur Hälfte aufgezogen haben, hat Stand gehalten. 




Ca. 10 Schubkarren Splitt fehlen noch, mal sehen, wie ich die morgen bei den aufgeweichten Boden runter bekomme. Und dann die Plastersteine runter karren um diese Baustelle zu verenden. 
Aber das schaff ich vor unserem Urlaub noch. Ab Montag hab ich 2 Wochen Ruhepause. Wird auch Zeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Der Pegel Düsseldorf steht bei 530cm und soll auf 750cm steigen - an ein vernünftiges Angeln ist jetzt schon nichtmehr zu denken..
Aber morgen geht es für 10 Tage zur neuen Stipperplattform und da gibt es genug Grachten und Kanäle mit geregeltem Wasserstand.
Und die OCC Combo kommt auch mit - da kann ich vielleicht von einer Art auf 4 oder 5 erhöhen...
Irgendwie läuft das mit dem Angeln dieses Jahr ganz blöde.
Na ja - Kopf hoch, Brust raus und durch...
Habt eine schöne und erfolgreiche Zeit - bis bald...


----------



## skyduck

Noch geht es … ein paar Meter hinter dem dritten Strommasten Sitz ich sonst


----------



## Verstrahlt

Überall das gleiche.... da ist mir son trockener Sommer wie die letzten 3 Jahre lieber. 
Hoffe im August bekommen wir noch ein paar schöne Angeltage


----------



## Minimax

Hallihallo lieber Wuemmehunter , schön das sich Die dunklen Wolken bei Mrs. Wuemmehunter und Dir verzogen haben, und das es jetzt wieder besser läuft 

Boah, liebe Jungs, Was ihr da von Euren Flüssen berichtet und die Bilder und Diagramme sind wahrlich erschüttert- harmlose FLiessgewässer in vollem Werwolfmodus
Und das es ein eigentlich ein Segen für land und Gewässer ist, ist nur ein schwacher Trost, wenn man nicht sinnvoll angeln kann, oder wenn dann mit Knickipose im eigenen Keller.  Aber mal sehen, der Wasserstand wird auch wieder sinken.

Bei mir ists so, das unsere Gegend bisher von größerem verschont blieb. Im Gegenteil, meine Flüsschen haben nach meinen letzten Beobachtungen den leicht gestiegenen Pegel, Durchfluss und Trübung, der Gutes verheißt. ABer wer weiss, wann die Fluten auch hier einsetzen.

EDIT: au weia, ich hab erst jetzt die Nachrichten gehört. Das sind ja Stellenweise wirklich schlimme Katastrophen und Unglücke- mir war der Masstab der Überflutungen garnicht klar


----------



## hanzz

skyduck schrieb:


> Noch geht es … ein paar Meter hinter dem dritten Strommasten Sitz ich sonst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379815
> Anhang anzeigen 379816


skyduck 

Irgendwie gibts zwischen uns Ähnlichkeiten 
Zum einen unser Vorname Dirk

Und hier mal meine Hunde. 





Die kleine lebt nicht mehr, aber die große hat ne neue Freundin. 





Kommt alle gut durch das Wetterspektakel


----------



## skyduck

hanzz schrieb:


> skyduck
> 
> Irgendwie gibts zwischen uns Ähnlichkeiten
> Zum einen unser Vorname Dirk
> 
> Und hier mal meine Hunde.
> Anhang anzeigen 379818
> 
> 
> Die kleine lebt nicht mehr, aber die große hat ne neue Freundin.
> Anhang anzeigen 379820
> 
> 
> Kommt alle gut durch das Wetterspektakel


Hey das ist ja cool , meine beiden sind auch Mädels, sind beide dieses Jahr zehn geworden. Wie alt sind deine ?


----------



## hanzz

skyduck schrieb:


> Hey das ist ja cool , meine beiden sind auch Mädels, sind beide dieses Jahr zehn geworden. Wie alt sind deine ?


Die große wird auch zehn, die kleine ist grad im Mai 1 geworden.


----------



## Skott

Unser Wupperpegel hat sich gestern Nachmittag bis heute um Mitternacht nochmal verdoppelt...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bei mir ist der Wasserstand am fallen von 1,66 auf 1,41 und lässt mich fürs We jubeln, meinem geplanten Kanutripp in den nächsten Wochen steht da jetzt auch nix mehr im Wege....sollte nicht nochmal mehr Regen fallen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Aber mein Splittbett, was wir gestern zur Hälfte aufgezogen haben, hat Stand gehalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Wasserstand am fallen von 1,66 auf 1,41 und lässt mich fürs We jubeln, meinem geplanten Kanutripp in den nächsten Wochen steht da jetzt auch nix mehr im Wege....sollte nicht nochmal mehr Regen fallen.



Dann pass bloß auf, dass aus der gemütlichen Kanutour kein Wildwasserrafting wird. Zum Teil kommen solche Sturzfluten ja urplötzlich und sind unberechenbar.
Vielleicht suchst Du dir zum Paddeln vorerst lieber einen Weiher oder See? Aktuell ist's wohl schon arg riskant auf den Flüssen eurer Region.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann pass bloß auf, dass aus der gemütlichen Kanutour kein Wildwasserrafting wird. Zum Teil kommen solche Sturzfluten ja urplötzlich und sind unberechenbar.
> Vielleicht suchst Du dir zum Paddeln vorerst lieber einen Weiher oder See? Aktuell ist's wohl schon arg riskant auf den Flüssen eurer Region.



....ich glaub ih weis scho was ih mach...


----------



## Tobias85

skyduck schrieb:


> Tja da ist wohl ein kleiner Abendansitz erstmal gestorben... Ab 6m kriege ich hier nasse Füße
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379760



Unseren Ükelbruder hat es wohl jetzt auch erwischt. Ich hoffe, die Schäden bei euch halten sich in Grenzen, skyduck.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,

zum Glück sind durch einige bauliche Veränderungen an der Ruhr und in der Umgebung, vieles abgewendet worden. Im Moment sind wir noch fast unversehrt. Etwas Wasser läuft auf den Hof, der Nachbarsgarten steht unter Wasser. Aber wir sind bisher mit einen blauen Auge davon gekommen. Das Neubaugebiet um die Ecke ist bereits evakuiert worden. Anscheinend haben die das so tief gelegt, dass sich das Wasser dort seinen Weg bahnt und wir hier nochmal Glück haben. Für die Bauherren natürlich richtig Mist, gerade alles neu und fertig und dann steht alles unter Wasser...  In den letzten zwei Stunden ist der Pegel um ein paar Zentimeter gesunken, also Daumen drücken.

Mein Blick aus dem Fenster:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann geht es ja noch, Dirk.
Glück gehabt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ist aber einiges Passiert wenn man die Medien so verfolgt, in meiner Nachbarstadt ist auch ein Älterer Herr in seinem Keller ertrunken, sehr bedauerlich das ganze...Jedenfalls wünsche ich allen Betroffenen das beste und dass sie Hilfe beim Aufräumen und Unterstützung erfahren !
Etwas durchs Kellerfenster gedrücktes Wasser und die gestern gepostete Pfütze in meinem Garten ist ja fliegenschiss dagegen, deshalb tut mir der lustig gemeinte Post von gestern leid


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei allem Elend - die Natur hat das Wasser dringend gebraucht.
Noch ein oder zwei solche Trockensommer wie die letzten drei und wir hätten ganze Wälder verloren.
Allerdings habe ich ein solches Sommerhochwasser, glaube ich, noch nicht erlebt.
In einer Stunde (oder 2...) gehts nach Lelystad.
Jetzt muss ich bloß noch die Karre beladen.
Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, welche Unmengen Gepäck wir mitnehmen müssen...
Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Zeit und dicke Fische...


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei allem Elend - die Natur hat das Wasser dringend gebraucht.


Naja viel wird davon nicht ins Grundwasser gehen, das rauscht ja alles direkt in Richtung Nordsee. Die gleiche Menge Regen auf drei Wochen gedehnt hätte eher was gebracht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier mal ein kurzer Statusbericht aus dem Wendland. Von sintflutartigen Regenfällen kann hier keine Rede sein. Allerdings zeigen sich die starken Regenfälle im Erzgebirge mittlerweile in Form stark steigender aPegelstände der Elbe. Die ersten Buhnen sind nicht mehr begehbar. Ich bin daher heute Abend erstmals am Gartower See, der als sehr gutes Feedergewässer gilt. Fisch gab es bislang reichlich, allerdings nur lütte Plötzen, Güstern und sehr kleine Brassen. Aber ich muss den See erst noch kennenlernen. Eine kleine Besonderheit des heutigen Abends: Ich hatte das Futter vergessen, hatte aber noch ne halbe Tüte Erdnussflips im Auto. Die habe ich kleingedrückt und als Futter für das 10 gr- Körbchen genutzt…funktioniert auch!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kurzer Statusbericht aus dem Wendland. Von sintflutartigen Regenfällen kann hier keine Rede sein. Allerdings zeigen sich die starken Regenfälle im Erzgebirge mittlerweile in Form stark steigender aPegelstände der Elbe. Die ersten Buhnen sind nicht mehr begehbar. Ich bin daher heute Abend erstmals am Gartower See, der als sehr gutes Feedergewässer gilt. Fisch gab es bislang reichlich, allerdings nur lütte Plötzen, Güstern und sehr kleine Brassen. Aber ich muss den See erst noch kennenlernen. Eine kleine Besonderheit des heutigen Abends: Ich hatte das Futter vergessen, hatte aber noch ne halbe Tüte Erdnussflips im Auto. Die habe ich kleingedrückt und als Futter für das 10 gr- Körbchen genutzt…funktioniert auch!
> Anhang anzeigen 379894


Petri Heil, lieber Stephan. Sieht sehr gut aus bei dir am See. Wie geht es dem Ferdi? Hat er sich an seiner neuen Heimat gewöhnt?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, der Ferdi fühlt sich sehr wohl! Hinter dem Haus fängt gleich der Wald an, zum Wasser ist es nicht weit und der Papa ist fast immer Zuhause. Was kann ein Weimaraner mehr wollen.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, der Ferdi fühlt sich sehr wohl! Hinter dem Haus fängt gleich der Wald an, zum Wasser ist es nicht weit und der Papa ist fast immer Zuhause. Was kann ein Weimaraner mehr wollen.
> Anhang anzeigen 379896


Das ist ja wirklich ein goldigen Photo von Ferdinand, so ganz versonnen im Grase. Herzliches Petri auch zu dem Bunten Korb aus dem Gartower See, ich bin sicher Du wirst ihn rasch "knacken"  

Für mich geht's morgen inschallah wieder zum Langstreckenflüsschen, ich möchte das Eisen schmieden solange es heiss ist. Ausserdem ist mein Hausflüsschen gerade sehr lahm, die Johnnies sind im Urlaub und die Güstern tanzen ungeniert aufm Tisch und meiner Nase herum.

Wenn nur bloss nicht wieder Dauerregen ist, ich meine nen Guss oder zwei ist kein Problem, aber wenn sichs Stundenlang einregnet machts keinen Spass, und der Schirm ist keine Hilfe bei meiner Art der Angelei an dem Gewässer. Die lange Anfahrt für ne Regenschlacht wär schade.


----------



## phirania

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, der Ferdi fühlt sich sehr wohl! Hinter dem Haus fängt gleich der Wald an, zum Wasser ist es nicht weit und der Papa ist fast immer Zuhause. Was kann ein Weimaraner mehr wollen.
> Anhang anzeigen 379896


Wie immer Tiefenentspsannt...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter 
Schön wider was von dir zu hören und zu lesen. Es freut mich das es euch beiden, auch wenn ich dich nicht persönlich kenne, besser geht und ihr euer Leben wider mehr geniesen könnt. Der Umzug scheint sich gelohnt zu haben und auch wenn das neue Gewässer etwas größer ist so gibt es immer "irgendwo" schöne Flecken wo man sich wohl fühlt. Lass euch nicht unterkriegen und geniest um so mehr euer Leben denn es ist viel zu kurz


----------



## Minimax

So, nach einer schrecklich langen Autofahrt bin ich beim Flüsschen endlich angekommen, gerade rechtzeitig um mitzubekommen wie der strahlende Himmel sich zu zieht. Viel Wasser, aber das würde ich positiv bewerten.




Aber Eile mit Weile, hab den ersten Swim g Geimpft, jetzt erstmal 10min eine Rauchen und immer mal 1-2 Würfel nachlegen.

Sonst noch jemand draussen heute?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand draussen heute?



Vielleicht heute abend wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Viel Erfolg Minimax !!!


----------



## Minimax

Was soll denn der Scheixx?


----------



## Minimax

WTF? 2ter Wurf, auf Currytulip, 12uhr Mittags! Was ist denn hier los?





Und natürlich keine Kühlmöglichkeit dabei


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> WTF? 2ter Wurf, auf Currytulip, 12uhr Mittags! Was ist denn hier los?
> Anhang anzeigen 379984
> 
> Und natürlich keine Kühlmöglichkeit dabei



Petri zum Früh(stücksfleisch)aufsteher! 
Mach mal noch nen dritten Wurf mit Currytulip, wer weiß was Dir dann noch so unglaubliches an den Haken geht?


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Petri zum Früh(stücksfleisch)aufsteher!
> Mach mal noch nen dritten Wurf mit Currytulip, wer weiß was Dir dann noch so unglaubliches an den Haken geht?


Dritter Fisch war nen kleiner Döbel, dann gabs ne Güster.
Was ist denn heute los? Ich flüchte jetzt an eine andere Stelle.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Scheixx?


Meckern auf hohem Niveau.   Ich wäre froh über so einen Johnny. Und ein dickes Petri zu deiner bunten Strecke


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das scheint ja ein unterhaltsamer Nachmittag zu werden. Petri. Minimax!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh über so einen Johnny.



Ein toller Plötz auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Minimax

Jetzt ist Die Welt wieder in Ordnung..


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Scheixx?
> Anhang anzeigen 379983





Minimax schrieb:


> WTF? 2ter Wurf, auf Currytulip, 12uhr Mittags! Was ist denn hier los?
> Anhang anzeigen 379984
> 
> Und natürlich keine Kühlmöglichkeit dabei





Minimax schrieb:


> Dritter Fisch war nen kleiner Döbel, dann gabs ne Güster.
> Was ist denn heute los? Ich flüchte jetzt an eine andere Stelle.





Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Die Welt wieder in Ordnung..
> Anhang anzeigen 379994


Spot 1 ist doch top gewesen! 
Aber Spot 2 zeigt mal wieder deine wahre Begabung


----------



## MS aus G

Ich hoffe alle haben die Unwetter gut überstanden!?!

Hier bei mir/uns, Jason ist ja nicht so weit entfernt und hat ja schon berichtet, war es erträglich!

Allen Fängern der letzten Zeit ein dickes, dickes Petri, besonders natürlich an unseren Wuemmehunter und gute Besserung weiterhin an die bessere Hälfte!!!

Ich war wie immer in letzter Zeit (nur) Abends unterwegs und konnte auch "nur" Aale zuppeln!!! Auch gestern gab es 3st. trotz des sehr hohen Wasserstandes, aber von "Friedfisch" bin ich noch etwas entfernt! Das wird wohl erst wieder Ende August, Anfang September etwas!!! Die Barben scheinen das hohe Wasser auch gar nicht zu mögen, bis auf die eine im Mai, gab es leider keine mehr!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trotzdem schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen, Mario.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das scheint ja ein unterhaltsamer Nachmittag zu werden. Petri. Minimax!


Ja, der Tag hat alles zu bieten...


----------



## Minimax

....
......
........
........!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha.
Son kleines Regengebiet und genau da fährst du hin.....


----------



## hanzz

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oha.
> Son kleines Regengebiet und genau da fährst du hin.....


Andersrum hab ich manchmal das Gefühl.
Trocken, Sonnenschein, ich will mit den Hunden raus. Es kippt vom Himmel wie aus Kübeln.
Wieder zu hause, Trocken, Sonnenschein.
Manchmal wird man einfach verfolgt.
Könnte aber auch eine Form von Paranoia sein 


Aber auf jeden Fall mal ein dickes Petri zu der bunten Strecke Herr Minimax


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Andersrum hab ich manchmal das Gefühl.
> Trocken, Sonnenschein, ich will mit den Hunden raus. Es kippt vom Himmel wie aus Kübeln.
> Wieder zu hause, Trocken, Sonnenschein.
> Manchmal wird man einfach verfolgt.
> Könnte aber auch eine Form von Paranoia sein
> 
> 
> Aber auf jeden Fall mal ein dickes Petri zu der bunten Strecke Herr Minimax


Es war wirklich frustrierend, mit diesen Ständigen Quellwolken gab es i  Abständen von 20min immer wieder heftige Schauer, irgendwann war ich vollständig Durchnässt, und natürlich wurden in den Pausen Mücken und Nacktschnecken extrem zutraulich. In dieser Phase war mir das dann aber auch egal.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zwischendurch hab ich ne Stunde verbracht, mit dem Auto (natürlich fiel dabei kein Tropfen) potentiell interessante Abschnitte zu erkunden, aber keiner wirkte so vielversprechend wir meine Bekannte Strecke, sehr seicht, krautig und langsam.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Übrigens hat sich die alte Mitchell erneut bewährt, obwohl sie einige heftige Güsse abgekriegt hat, und auch von Schlamm und Polentakrümeln nicht verschont wurde. Ner LT würde ich solche Bedingungen nicht zumuten wollen. Jetzt wird sie aber ne Wellnesskur kriegen- und irgendwas ist unter den Knauf geraten.





Obwohl mein schöner Ausflug doch ein bisschen ins Wasser gefallen ist, kann ich mich fangmässig nicht beklagen. Gut die erste Stelle war bunt gemischt mit Plötze Aal (ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben) Güster und Kleinjohnnie, aber der gezeigte Mittvierziger und viele viele kleine Regenjohnnies bis ca 30 die fröhlich Bissen haben den Artenspiegel wieder korrigiert. Hier einer der ersten, sozusagen Sardinenklasse:




Dazwischen gabs noch einen wirklich tollen Fisch, in den hohen vierzigern schätze ich, oder vllt. kratzte er auch an der grossen 5, aber ein heftiger Guss verhinderte das Messen. Ein Porträt hab ich aber mitgebracht:





Tja, das war mein Freitagsausflug, mal sehen ob die Winde des Schicksals ein weiteres Angelfenster am Woe aufstoßen,
Herzlich, 
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Dann wünsche ich die ein herzliches Petri Heil, lieber Minimax . Meiner Meinung nach hast du die Regenschlacht gewonnen. Du hast gut gefangen, was will man mehr?
Bei uns ist es heute trocken geblieben und ich habe mich hiermit beschäftigt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis Dienstag muss das fertig sein, inkl. schneiden. Wollte eigentlich mit meiner OCC Combo am Baggersee, aber ich glaub das schaffe ich nicht.  Ein Fünkchen Hoffnung besteht dennoch. Ich wünsche euch ein tolles WE.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich die ein herzliches Petri Heil, lieber Minimax . Meiner Meinung nach hast du die Regenschlacht gewonnen. Du hast gut gefangen, was will man mehr?
> Bei uns ist es heute trocken geblieben und ich habe mich hiermit beschäftigt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bis Dienstag muss das fertig sein, inkl. schneiden. Wollte eigentlich mit meiner OCC Combo am Baggersee, aber ich glaub das schaffe ich nicht.  Ein Fünkchen Hoffnung besteht dennoch. Ich wünsche euch ein tolles WE.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Also lieber Jason, ob filigranste Kreationen aus Balsa, Garn und Lack- oder Tonnen von Sand Schotter und Pflastersteinen: Ich glaube, das verbindende Element Deiner Werke ist Akuratesse und Perfektion. Hut ab!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Also lieber Jason, ob filigranste Kreationen aus Balsa, Garn und Lack- oder Tonnen von Sand Schotter und Pflastersteinen: Ich glaube, das verbindende Element Deiner Werke ist Akuratesse und Perfektion. Hut ab!


Danke, die Jasonburg wächst. Aber sie ist noch lange nicht fertig. Es gibt noch viel zu tun. Deshalb komme ich kaum zum angeln. Aber ich habe Abends noch die Kraft zum basteln. 




Zwei Schilfposen habe ich gerade wieder in Arbeit. Zum runter kommen gerade richtig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Holy Moly.. schätze hier brauch ich doch mal nen 12g Blei..


----------



## Minimax

So ginge also weiter: Die reissenden Fluten haben für eine ziemlich schwierige Situation gesorgt, hinzu kam der dichte Bewuchs, es war also ein bisschen Green Tunnel, so das mit der 3m MkIV alles etwas hakelig war, trotzdem eine herrliche Kühle Oase an diesem heissen Sommertag:




Ist ja auch der logische Ort bei der Hitze: Kühler Schatten, und viiiieell Sauerstoff an so nem heissen Tag. Plus, das Blätterdach und die turbulente Oberfläche schützen vor Schnabeljabos. Wär ich ein Johnnie, würd ich solche Zonen aufsuchen. Womit ich aber nicht gerechnet hatte, das Millionen von Stechmücken die gleiche Idee hatten. Ich seh aus wie ne Erdbeere. Jedenfalls:

An normale Präsentation war also nicht zu denken, und unter der Oberfläche haben grobe Wackersteine für zwei abrisse meiner Standard Montage innerhalb kürzester Zeit gesorgt. Freie Leine und Pose waren auch hilflosund wurden nach Sekunden ans Ufer gespült. Immerhin war nach diesen Experimenten ziemlich schnell klar, das die Döbel am Platz waren, aber ich sie nicht kriegte. Entweder Hänger, oder dieses Ergebnis:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zum Glück hatte ich noch von meinem Deadbairexperiment neulich 5g Kugelbleie in der Tasche, und damit habe ich dann eine hochkomplexe, ausgeklügelte Spezialmontage herstellen können  :
	

		
			
		

		
	





 Bissanzeige war Kappes in den Fluten, der Seitenanzeiger war direkt auf Anschlag nach Einwurf und die Rutenspitze tanzte hin und her. Hab dann mal probiert, die Rute in der Hand zu halten und mit der Linken die Schnur zum Spüren zu halten, der Trick ist die Schnur über den kleinen Finger zu legen.
Damit klappte es dann trotz meiner Schildkrötenreflexe doch ganz gut, und ich konnte doch noch ein paar Zielfische erhaschen- zumal die in dieser Strömung sehr rabiat Bissen.
Ich konnt nur kleine kriegen, aber es war eine schöne spannende Angelei, und wieder was dazugelernt. Hier noch die beiden Besten aus de Zwergenbande, klein, aber ehrlich erarbeitet:




Eigentlich brauchts keinen Kescher für die, aber in der Strömung und dem Tohuwahbohu wars angebracht, und die Jungs waren ziemlich quirlig und hüpften aus dem Wasser wie die Forellen





Nach ner Weile waren sie selbst in dem Wildwasser gespooked, und ausserdem war mein Antibrumm alle, da hab ich noch eine wirklich enttäuschende Runde an meinen üblichen Angelstellen gedreht- Aber die sind fest in Güsterhand, und man kann sich nicht so gut vor schwatzhaften Kollegen verstecken, wie im Mückenwald. 
Schlaft schön,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Petri heil allen dem gelobten Friedfisch nachsetzenden Petrijüngern! Danke für Eure Berichte.

Besondere Grüße gehen raus an Wuemmehunter - hoffentlich beginnt mit dem Umzug für Euch 3 eine richtig gute Zeit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Liebe Jungs, nochmal vielen Dank für Eure guten Wünsche. Allen die am Wasser waren und sind, wünsche ich viel Petri. Für mich lässt es sich auch anglerisch richtig gut an, im Wendland. Heute war ich mit Frau und Hund aber ohne Rute auf Erkundungstour. Ich habe mir die Jeetzel und zwei kleinere Nebengewässer angesehen. Nach der Tour bin ich sicher, meine bislang eher verhaltenen Döbelfänge steigern zu können. Heute ließen sich jede Menge der Burschen im flachen und glasklaren Wasser (das ich derzeit noch nicht befischen darf) sehen. Neben zahllosen Döbeln bis 30 cm war auch ein deutlich größerer und leider auch sehr scheuer, größerer Döbel zu sehen, den ich auf 40plus schätze.
Nächste Woche kann ich dann meine Papier des bewirtschaftenden Angelvereins abholen und auch dort mein anglerisches Glück probieren.


----------



## Tricast

Dann wünschen wir Dir alle einen spannenden Döbeldrill wenn die Papiere da sind. Und es ist schön zu lesen das Frau Wuemmehunter wieder mit Dir am Wasser war.
Viele Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## phirania

So gestern mal wieder auf Kleinfisch Jagdt gewesen....
Und direkt einen neuen Freund gefunden,jedenfalls so 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
lange bis der Mais am Ende war.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax, spannende Geschichten vom kleinen Fluss, der Überraschungs-Aal ist schon was ganz besonderes. Planst du dahingehend mal Experimente beim nächtlichen Ansitz? Auf jeden Fall herzliches Petri, auch allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Liebe Jungs, nochmal vielen Dank für Eure guten Wünsche. Allen die am Wasser waren und sind, wünsche ich viel Petri. Für mich lässt es sich auch anglerisch richtig gut an, im Wendland. Heute war ich mit Frau und Hund aber ohne Rute auf Erkundungstour. Ich habe mir die Jeetzel und zwei kleinere Nebengewässer angesehen. Nach der Tour bin ich sicher, meine bislang eher verhaltenen Döbelfänge steigern zu können. Heute ließen sich jede Menge der Burschen im flachen und glasklaren Wasser (das ich derzeit noch nicht befischen darf) sehen. Neben zahllosen Döbeln bis 30 cm war auch ein deutlich größerer und leider auch sehr scheuer, größerer Döbel zu sehen, den ich auf 40plus schätze.
> Nächste Woche kann ich dann meine Papier des bewirtschaftenden Angelvereins abholen und auch dort mein anglerisches Glück probieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380138
> Anhang anzeigen 380139


Oha, schön das Du neben der Elbe auch ein kleines Flüsschen zur Verfügung hast. Für mich ist das der schönste aller Gewässertypen. Ich bin sicher, die Jeetzel wird Deinem ausgefuchsten Flussanglercharme nicht lange widerstehen können und Dir bald ihre schuppigen Geheimnisse offenbaren!


----------



## Slappy

Einen schönen Tag. 

Mal nen Stündchen an der Luft sitzen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Minimax, spannende Geschichten vom kleinen Fluss, der Überraschungs-Aal ist schon was ganz besonderes. Planst du dahingehend mal Experimente beim nächtlichen Ansitz? Auf jeden Fall herzliches Petri, auch allen anderen Fängern.


Ja, ich plane so einiges was das Langstreckenfllüsschen angeht. Die Anzahl und Größe der FIsche auf dem kurzen Abschnitt sind verglichen mit meinem Hausflüßchen wesentlich besser. Hinzu kommt, das im Falle des Letzteren in diesen Sommermonaten meine Hauptstrecke das ganze Wochenende von vielen Anglern, Picknickern, Paddlern und Badenden völlig überlaufen ist, und an ruhiges Angeln nicht zu denken ist. Zudem machen sich in den warmen Monaten dort die Döbel rar, und ein 35er ist schon gut, an 40-45plus ist nicht zu denken.
Daher werde ich in den kommenden Wochenende mein Augenmerk auf das Langstreckenflüsschen legen. Dazu muss ich aber meine Ausrüstung bzw. das Minimobil und meine Garderobe auf Langstrecke noch umgestalten, und auch meine Zeitplanung anders ausrichten müssen. Jedenfalls will ich den Abschnitt verstärkt erforschen, vielleicht auch sogar einmal über Nacht dort bleiben (Muss natürlich beantragt werden).

Die schöne Zeit dort endet meist im Spätsommer, aber das kann auch schon früher wieder sein: Gestern war ich erneut da, und fast hätte ich ne schlimme Watsche kassiert, denn drei Stunden lang hatte ich kein Zeichen von D-Aktivität. Ich war schon so verzweifelt mit kleinen Haken, Maden und Dendros zu überprüfen, ob überhaupt jemand zu Hause ist. Da kamen nur kleine Plötzen und Barsch.
Zum Glück konnte ich dann noch einen 26er (herrje ich war so verzweifelt, das ich das arme Tier gemessen habe) und schliesslich und endlich eine schöne Tulipmaschine erhaschen, aber das war mit soviel Vorsicht, geduldigem Bröckchenweisen Swimaufbau und feinstofflicher Bisserkennung verbunden wie im tiefsten Winter. Keine AHnung, was die Johnnies hatten- ich kann nur über den Seit Freitag deutlich gesunkenen Pegel Spekulieren. Ganz am Ende gab es noch einen extrem rabiaten Biss, und irgendwas sehr starkes und schnelles war dran, und gleich wieder ab. Entweder ein großer und ungewöhnlich agiler Döbel, oder was anderes. Pferdegründling kann ich mittlerweile aussschliessen.




Mal sehen, was die nächste Zeit so bringt- aber das Langstreckenflüsschen bzw seine Bewohner können einem auch mal ne Nase drehen. 
Gestern war knapper als mir lieb ist- auch im Gelobten Lande gibt es mal Hungerzeiten.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Heute gab es mal wieder Midibrassen und 2x einen seltenen Gast am Hausweiher....


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute gab es mal wieder Midibrassen und 2x einen seltenen Gast am Hausweiher....
> Anhang anzeigen 380172


Petri, lieber Slappy!


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Slappy!


Dir auch ein herzliches Petri! 
Auch wenn es nicht so lief wie erhofft, so gab es wenigstens einen Zielfisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil euch beiden!
Ist sonst noch wer unterwegs heute?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil euch beiden!
> Ist sonst noch wer unterwegs heute?


Danke, ich war gestern, heut nicht.
Wie es aussieht ist Phirania auf Patroullie, aber k.A. ob friedlich oder räuberisch.


phirania schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder am Kanal antesten was geht.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri euch beiden. Dass Rotaugen irgendwo mal selten sein würden...



Minimax schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich aber meine Ausrüstung bzw. das Minimobil und meine Garderobe auf Langstrecke noch umgestalten, und auch meine Zeitplanung anders ausrichten müssen. Jedenfalls will ich den Abschnitt verstärkt erforschen, vielleicht auch sogar einmal über Nacht dort bleiben (Muss natürlich beantragt werden).


Das ist die Krux mit weit entfernten Perlen. Mal eben für zwei Stunden hin lohnt sich nicht, aber für längere Touren (grade über Nacht) braucht es dann doch einiges an Komfort-Material und ehe man sich versieht sieht das Auto aus wie das eines Carp Hunters. Aber solch ein bezauberndes kleines Flüsslein, ist dieses Opfer sicher wert.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, ich war gestern, heut nicht.
> Wie es aussieht ist Phirania auf Patroullie, aber k.A. ob friedlich oder räuberisch.


Es könnten auch Frauen sein    Natürlich nur Anglerinnen


----------



## Jason

Slappy und Minimax 
Ein dickes Petri an euch beiden. Leider kann ich Angeltechnisch hier nichts beitragen. Hab viel zu tun. Aber das wisst ihr ja.  Hier ein kleines Zwischenfazit von meiner Baustelle.




Morgen in aller Frühe mach ich weiter und beende das pflastern und am Donnerstag geht es in den Urlaub. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz

Petri Slappy und Minimax. 
Jason. Das sieht einfach nur klasse aus. 

Mein Buddy ist schon am Wasser und bleibt bis morgen Abend. Ich stosse morgen Nachmittag dazu. Karpfen sind wieder aktiv.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri euch beiden. Dass Rotaugen irgendwo mal selten sein würden...
> 
> 
> Das ist die Krux mit weit entfernten Perlen. Mal eben für zwei Stunden hin lohnt sich nicht, aber für längere Touren (grade über Nacht) braucht es dann doch einiges an Komfort-Material und ehe man sich versieht sieht das Auto aus wie das eines Carp Hunters. Aber solch ein bezauberndes kleines Flüsslein, ist dieses Opfer sicher wert.


DIe Anglerische Ausrüstung ist komplett und vielfach erprobt, und mehr als meine OCC-Combo brauch ich nicht,
aaber:
-ne Kühlbox oder Styroporkiste mit gefrorenen Wasserflaschen für ausreichende Ködermengen und zufällige Küchenfische
-ne (günstige! Barbour ist nicht drin) Wachsjacke und ggf. Wechselklamotten für Regengüsse
-möglicherweise etwas mehr Proviant als 2 Bifi und 0,5 stilles Wasser. Also 3 Bifi. Voller Magen macht träge, Hunger schärft die Sinne

Für übernachten dachte ich eher an ein günstiges Pensionszimmer im Örtchen, so dass ich den Abend und den nächsten Morgen nutzen kann,
und zwischendurch kehre ich zu einem deftigen Abendessen und einer erholsamen Nacht in einem behaglichen Gasthaus ein, ye olde english Style.
Das hat sich leider aus zweierlei Gründen zerschlagen: Die Wochenenden sind bei allen Hotels Pensionen etc. dort in den nächsten Wochen ausgebucht,
und zweitens habe ich nach drei konsekutiven Angeltagen dieses Wochenendes bei der Missus gestern Abend eine gewisse, nun, Kühle, oder sagen
wir einen _Hauch von Frost_ in der Stimme bemerkt, obwohl ich ihr gestern so gegen 22h einen ganz tollen_ Blumenstrauss von der Tankstelle_ mitgebracht
habe.. versteh einer die Frauen 
Ich denke: "Schatz! EIne Überraschung: Ich habe ein schnuckeliges kleines Hotelzimmer von Freitag auf Samstag in N.N. gebucht.....Ich werd also Samstag
abend wieder da sein, wart nicht auf mich, kann spät werden" wäre unter diesen Umständen vielleicht nicht der klügste Schritt.


----------



## phirania

Heute gab es auch wieder Tierischen Besuch am Wasser.


----------



## phirania

Party Volk war auch unterwegs


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Party Volk war auch unterwegs
> Anhang anzeigen 380188


Das mag ich ja an meinen (selten gewordenen) sommerlichen Abendansitzen an der Spree: Neben den langen Spreedampfern und Waschpobooten kommen da auch immer die lustigsten Partygefährte vorbeigedampft, Flöße Hausboote etc. Manchmal auch wirklich schöne Holzschiffe oder toll zurechtgemachte Oldtimerdampfer- manchmal winkt man sich.


----------



## phirania

Voll lustig die Bande.
Haben Junggesellen Abschied gefeiert.
Später haben Die sich dann selber versenkt....


----------



## Tricast

Gestern waren wir nach Feierabend auch noch mal los (hatten noch Futter vom Vortag übrig) an den neuen Teich. Es war wunderschön, eine leichte Brise wehte, die Sonne schien und wir waren guter Dinge bis zuletzt. Nach drei Stunden hatten wir jeder zwei riesige Fische in Fingerlängengröße.      Am Vortag war an dem Gewässer ein Vereinsangeln und am gegenüber liegenden Platz wurden 40 kg gefangen. Die Welt ist einfach ungerecht!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## hanzz

Wie geplant hab ich heut meinen Kumpel am Kanal besucht. 
Er berichtete von vielen Brassen, Plötzen und sogar einer Zährte. Selten am Kanal aber wir hatten immer mal wieder eine davon in den letzten Jahren. Schon mal ein Ausnahme Fisch. 
Ich war ab ca 17 Uhr da und ab dem ersten Auswurf mit dem Futterkörbchen gab es mit jedem weiteren Auswurf Plötze auf Plötze von 10 bis 30cm.
Fische waren voll in Beisslaune.
Auf die OCC Kombo am Method Feeder gab es noch ein Brasse bei mir. 
Am Kanal bei uns gibt es reichlich Schiffsverkehr und da heisst es reinholen, wenn ein Schiff kommt, sonst läuft man die Gefahr, daß sich der Futterkorb festsetzt. 
Von links kam dann ein Pott namens Wels und ich holte meine Futterkorb Rute rein und plötzlich gab es einen kräftigen Ruck in der Rute. 
Ich war im Glauben, dass es wieder ein Karpfen war. 
Der Fisch hat sich wieder im Kraut festgesetzt, also Rute auf Spannung gehalten. 
Einfach mal warten, was der Fisch macht. 
Mein Kumpel ruft, Brasse und steht mit m Kescher bereit, als sich der Fisch aus dem Kraut befreit und zur Oberfläche kommt. 

In dem Moment schauen wir uns an und rufen gleichzeitig "SCHLEIE" 

*




*

Absoluter Ausnahmefisch bei uns am Kanal und welch eine Schönheit. 
Das ist für mich der Fisch des Jahres 2021, auch wenn wir erst Mitte des Jahres haben. 
Ich war völlig buff und musste mich erstmal für 10 Minuten einfach nur setzen und genießen. 


Im Moment dieser Stille ging dann die Rute von meinem Buddy krumm und er konnte auf Method Feeder einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen fangen. 

Mal wieder ein toller Tag am Kanal mit einem guten Freund.


----------



## phirania

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie geplant hab ich heut meinen Kumpel am Kanal besucht.
> Er berichtete von vielen Brassen, Plötzen und sogar einer Zährte. Selten am Kanal aber wir hatten immer mal wieder eine davon in den letzten Jahren. Schon mal ein Ausnahme Fisch.
> Ich war ab ca 17 Uhr da und ab dem ersten Auswurf mit dem Futterkörbchen gab es mit jedem weiteren Auswurf Plötze auf Plötze von 10 bis 30cm.
> Fische waren voll in Beisslaune.
> Auf die OCC Kombo am Method Feeder gab es noch ein Brasse bei mir.
> Am Kanal bei uns gibt es reichlich Schiffsverkehr und da heisst es reinholen, wenn ein Schiff kommt, sonst läuft man die Gefahr, daß sich der Futterkorb festsetzt.
> Von links kam dann ein Pott namens Wels und ich holte meine Futterkorb Rute rein und plötzlich gab es einen kräftigen Ruck in der Rute.
> Ich war im Glauben, dass es wieder ein Karpfen war.
> Der Fisch hat sich wieder im Kraut festgesetzt, also Rute auf Spannung gehalten.
> Einfach mal warten, was der Fisch macht.
> Mein Kumpel ruft, Brasse und steht mit m Kescher bereit, als sich der Fisch aus dem Kraut befreit und zur Oberfläche kommt.
> 
> In dem Moment schauen wir uns an und rufen gleichzeitig "SCHLEIE"
> 
> *
> Anhang anzeigen 380235
> *
> 
> Absoluter Ausnahmefisch bei uns am Kanal und welch eine Schönheit.
> Das ist für mich der Fisch des Jahres 2021, auch wenn wir erst Mitte des Jahres haben.
> Ich war völlig buff und musste mich erstmal für 10 Minuten einfach nur setzen und genießen.
> 
> 
> Im Moment dieser Stille ging dann die Rute von meinem Buddy krumm und er konnte auf Method Feeder einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen fangen.
> 
> Mal wieder ein toller Tag am Kanal mit einem guten Freund.
> Anhang anzeigen 380236


Dickes Petri zum Ausnahme Fisch.
Schleien sind was schönes.
Und das Grinsen In deinem Gesicht wird dich ewig begleiten.


----------



## Slappy

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie geplant hab ich heut meinen Kumpel am Kanal besucht.
> Er berichtete von vielen Brassen, Plötzen und sogar einer Zährte. Selten am Kanal aber wir hatten immer mal wieder eine davon in den letzten Jahren. Schon mal ein Ausnahme Fisch.
> Ich war ab ca 17 Uhr da und ab dem ersten Auswurf mit dem Futterkörbchen gab es mit jedem weiteren Auswurf Plötze auf Plötze von 10 bis 30cm.
> Fische waren voll in Beisslaune.
> Auf die OCC Kombo am Method Feeder gab es noch ein Brasse bei mir.
> Am Kanal bei uns gibt es reichlich Schiffsverkehr und da heisst es reinholen, wenn ein Schiff kommt, sonst läuft man die Gefahr, daß sich der Futterkorb festsetzt.
> Von links kam dann ein Pott namens Wels und ich holte meine Futterkorb Rute rein und plötzlich gab es einen kräftigen Ruck in der Rute.
> Ich war im Glauben, dass es wieder ein Karpfen war.
> Der Fisch hat sich wieder im Kraut festgesetzt, also Rute auf Spannung gehalten.
> Einfach mal warten, was der Fisch macht.
> Mein Kumpel ruft, Brasse und steht mit m Kescher bereit, als sich der Fisch aus dem Kraut befreit und zur Oberfläche kommt.
> 
> In dem Moment schauen wir uns an und rufen gleichzeitig "SCHLEIE"
> 
> *
> Anhang anzeigen 380235
> *
> 
> Absoluter Ausnahmefisch bei uns am Kanal und welch eine Schönheit.
> Das ist für mich der Fisch des Jahres 2021, auch wenn wir erst Mitte des Jahres haben.
> Ich war völlig buff und musste mich erstmal für 10 Minuten einfach nur setzen und genießen.
> 
> 
> Im Moment dieser Stille ging dann die Rute von meinem Buddy krumm und er konnte auf Method Feeder einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen fangen.
> 
> Mal wieder ein toller Tag am Kanal mit einem guten Freund.
> Anhang anzeigen 380236


Ein fettes Petri dazu!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Beiträge wieder, Freunde!

Ein besonderes Petri Heil an hanzz zur dicken Schleie.


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir natürlich auch Petri, hanzz. Was für ne tolle Überraschung aus dem Kanal


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hanzz großes Petri


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie geplant hab ich heut meinen Kumpel am Kanal besucht.
> Er berichtete von vielen Brassen, Plötzen und sogar einer Zährte. Selten am Kanal aber wir hatten immer mal wieder eine davon in den letzten Jahren. Schon mal ein Ausnahme Fisch.
> Ich war ab ca 17 Uhr da und ab dem ersten Auswurf mit dem Futterkörbchen gab es mit jedem weiteren Auswurf Plötze auf Plötze von 10 bis 30cm.
> Fische waren voll in Beisslaune.
> Auf die OCC Kombo am Method Feeder gab es noch ein Brasse bei mir.
> Am Kanal bei uns gibt es reichlich Schiffsverkehr und da heisst es reinholen, wenn ein Schiff kommt, sonst läuft man die Gefahr, daß sich der Futterkorb festsetzt.
> Von links kam dann ein Pott namens Wels und ich holte meine Futterkorb Rute rein und plötzlich gab es einen kräftigen Ruck in der Rute.
> Ich war im Glauben, dass es wieder ein Karpfen war.
> Der Fisch hat sich wieder im Kraut festgesetzt, also Rute auf Spannung gehalten.
> Einfach mal warten, was der Fisch macht.
> Mein Kumpel ruft, Brasse und steht mit m Kescher bereit, als sich der Fisch aus dem Kraut befreit und zur Oberfläche kommt.
> 
> In dem Moment schauen wir uns an und rufen gleichzeitig "SCHLEIE"
> 
> *
> Anhang anzeigen 380235
> *
> 
> Absoluter Ausnahmefisch bei uns am Kanal und welch eine Schönheit.
> Das ist für mich der Fisch des Jahres 2021, auch wenn wir erst Mitte des Jahres haben.
> Ich war völlig buff und musste mich erstmal für 10 Minuten einfach nur setzen und genießen.
> 
> 
> Im Moment dieser Stille ging dann die Rute von meinem Buddy krumm und er konnte auf Method Feeder einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen fangen.
> 
> Mal wieder ein toller Tag am Kanal mit einem guten Freund.
> Anhang anzeigen 380236


Herzliches Petri, lieber Hanz zu den tollen Rotaugen und Brassen und ganz besonders zur Grünen Schönheit! Ein sehr gelungenes Photo von Euch beiden und ein  toller Bericht.
Schleien bringen Glück,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Boah, Jungs,
Ich bin gerade dabei das Minimobil und die mitgeführte Ausrüstung wie angekündigt zu strukturieren. Bzw. Mal Ordnung in das Tohuwabohu zu bringen.*

 Ich habs sogar extra durch die Waschstrasse gefahren und ihm ne superduper Spezialwäsche mit Wachs, Felgen Unterboden Nanodingens und doppelt Käse mit Extra viel Scharf gegönnt und anschließend fluchend und Schwitzend das krude Gefährt von innen mit Staubsauber und Cockpitspray und allem gesäubert. Rückbank ist runtergeklappt und die ganze Cargobay mit ner Wachstuchdecke ausgeschlagen. Und nen Wunderbaum als Topping.
Erstaunlich wieviel Platz so ein Kleinwagen bietet, wenn man mal die ganzen McDonaldstüten, Wasserflaschen, FFP2s, Bifihüllen und vollgeaschten Kaffeebecher entfernt.

Dazu hab ich 2 kleine Euroboxen mit Deckel für Futter Köder, Lockstoffen, Proviant, Tüten, Tücher, Folien etc etc Extratackle und Krams besorgt, und der strengen Frau vom Asialaden unter Einsatz meines Lebens ne Styroporkiste abgeschwatzt, kühlakkus und Wasserflaschen warten schon im Gefrierschrank auf ihren Einsatz. Jetzt muss ich noch das eigentlich wichtige, nämlich die Angelsachen selbst zusammenstellen und verladen.
Herrje, ich glaub ich brauch nen Klemmbrett mit ner Checkliste.



*erinnert ihr Euch noch an das schockierende Photo vom Inneren meiner Döbelpirschtasche vorm Aufräumen? Stellt es euch in silbern mit 4 Rädern vor. Genau.


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend




Minimax schrieb:


> Schleien bringen Glück,


wirklich????
Ich wurde heute mit Astra geimpft  ..... Eventuell sollte ich auch noch Lotto spielen?


Nachdem ich heute Vormittag nur on Tour war, dachte ich mir gegen Mittag dann, ach komm und gönn dir mal etwas Ruhe und Entspannung.
Also bin ich an die Waldteiche gefahren.
Inzwischen haben sich die Wasserlinsen wieder massiv vermehrt, so das es echt nicht einfach war die Köder sauber unter die Oberfläche zu bekommen.




Die Stelle wo das letzte mal alle Fische bissen, war diesmal wie tot. Eventuell lag es daran das dort das Seerosen- oder Schilffeld inzwischen sehr dicht ist.
So suchte ich Platz für Platz ab in der Hoffnung den ein oder anderen Fisch zu finden, denn da waren die. Es platschte mal hier, mal dort....
Mit der Pose war es am schwersten. Deshalb blieb ich damit vor meinen Füßen. Immer mal wieder mitm Kescher etwas Frei gemacht, Futter lose rein und die Pose dazu.
Nach ca. einer Stunde gab es dann endlich die ersten Zupfer!
Zuerst an der Pose, ca. 1m vor mir und dann an der Feeder.
Kurz danach ging die Pose ab. Anhieb und das erste Augenrot durfte an die frische Luft. Ein sehr schönes Exemplar wie ich finde 




Die Feeder, welche übrigens mit einem Inlinemethodfeeder bestückt war, blieb wieder lange ruhig.
In der nächsten Stunde gab es fast nur Aktion an der Pose. Immer so 1-2m vor mir auf eine Länge von ~2m wurde die Pose abgelegt, lose gefüttert und ab und an einfach mal an der Pose gezupft. es bissen 2 oder 3 weiter Augenrot in der Zeit und 2 kleine Barsche.




Und dann war es endlich soweit!
Die Pose ging hoch und zog direkt in einem guten Tempo ab. Anhieb und der Fisch hing! Endlich, endlich war der erste "große" Fisch am Haken.......








Etwas später, und an einer Stelle ca 4m rechts von mir und 3m vom Ufer entfernt dann auch der erste richtige Biss auf die Feeder.




Im Anschluss gab es weitere 3 dieser Art. Die Pose war in dieser Zeit recht ruhig. Ab und an gab es leichte Zupfer oder Schnurschwimmer, aber keinen Biss.
Dann ging die Pose wieder ab........ Und tadaaaaaa




die nächste 
In 3 Stunden Angelzeit konnte ich also endlich mal wieder etwas abschalten und dabei 2 Barsche, ca. 10 Augenrot und es waren 4 oder 5 wunderschöne Tinca begrüßen.
Das Leben kann so schön sein!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Checkliste kann sehr hilfreich sein, wenn man sie denn vollständig erstellt. Wird bei uns vor jeder großen Angeltour (Urlaub, Wochenendtour etc.) erstellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Slappy.
Tolle Fische.

Ich war heute Nachmittag auch bisschen stippen an einem kleinen Waldsee.

Es gab etliche Rotfedern und zwei schöne Schleien. Eine dritte flüchtete ins Kraut und konnte sich schon vor der Landung befreien.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Slappy.
> Tolle Fische.
> 
> Ich war heute Nachmittag auch bisschen stippen an einem kleinen Waldsee.
> 
> Es gab etliche Rotfedern und zwei schöne Schleien. Eine dritte flüchtete ins Kraut und konnte sich schon vor der Landung befreien.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380311
> Anhang anzeigen 380312


sehr schön. Auch dir ein herzliches Petri


----------



## rustaweli

Naja, wenn wir schon beim Schleien Battle sind, steige ich doch auch mit ein.
Diese Charakter Tinca ging Pepe und mir in der späten Dämmerung am WE ins Netz. Natürlich auf Pose und die Günstigcombo.




Wir wollten eigentlich noch länger bleiben und den Aalen nachstellen, aber kurz danach setzte anhaltender Regen ein. Wir hielten noch bis halb 12 durch. Aber als dann noch der Luftdruck abfiel, gaben wir auf und fuhren heimwärts.

Herzliche Petris an Minimax , hanzz , Slappy und Professor Tinca !


----------



## Minimax

Oha, erst hanzz dann Schleien-@Slappy (den Namen haste weg!) dann 'Nomen est Omen' Professor Tinca und dann auch noch unser rustaweli (schön das Du wieder dabei bist) warten mit wunderschönen Fischen auf. 
Petri liebe Jungs!
Und natürlich bringen Schleien Glück: Ihr seid doch alle ein bisschen Glücklicher als vorher, oder? Na also.
Jetzt steh ich dumm da, denn ich kann doch nix anderes als Bäche und Flüsslein. Ich will aber auch mal eine der grünen Schönheiten fangen und mitreden können.
Vielleicht sollte ich das kommende.Wochenende mal ins Zeichen des Stillwassers stellen. Jason hat mir eine todsicher Geheimwaffe geschickt, mal sehen..
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Sehr cool, Petri Pepe56 

Minimax ich bin mir sicher, das auch du wunderschöne Tinca fangen kannst. Ich hätte gerne so Döbelflüßchen wie du. Ich habe aber nur diese Grundelhölle vor der Tür....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> . Ich will aber auch mal eine der grünen Schönheiten fangen und mitreden können.
> Vielleicht sollte ich das kommende.Wochenende mal ins Zeichen des Stillwassers stellen.



Unbedingt, lieber Minimax .
Auf zu neuen Ufern!
Herausforderungen sind doch toll.


----------



## hanzz

Wow. 
Da ist ja die Schleien Lawine losgegangen. 
Herzliches Petri allerseits zu den tollen Fischen. 

Dir Minimax viel Erfolg bei der Schleienpirsch. 

Wochende steht vor der Tür. 
Da werden doch sicher schon weitere Pläne geschmiedet, liebe Leute? 

Ich versuche morgen nochmal den Karpfen zu fangen. 
Heut wird Vadders Geburtstag gefeiert mit Schwarzwälder Kirsch Torte. Schlag grad schon Sahne.


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Da werden doch sicher schon weitere Pläne geschmiedet, liebe Leute?


Freitag ist bei mir offen, Sa und So stehen in den Sternen. eigentlich wollt ich ja weiter mein Langstreckenflüsschen bearbeiten, aber die Schleien, die Schleien.. nur die müsste ich erstmal finden. Vielleicht mach ich das mit dem Angelkumpel zusammen. Ein weiteres Nebenprojekt sind Grundeln für Mrs. Minimax, dafür hab ich mit sogar ne Senke angeschafft. Benutzt man die nur mit ner Schnur oder sollte ich die an einen Kescherstock binden?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Benutzt man die nur mit ner Schnur oder sollte ich die an einen Kescherstock binden?



Geht beides.
Mit Schnur am besten von einer Erhöhung aus(Brücke, Mauer, Befestigungen aller Art) und mit dem Stock am besten vom flachen Ufer.
Man kann von flachen Ufer aus auch die Senke ein Stück werfen aber das erfordert Übung damit sich nix verhedddert.
Man muss die Senke immer im Blitztempo einholen! Sonst sind die Fische wieder weg.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri all, wirklich wunderschöne Schleien die Ihr da gefangen habt. 
Ich hoffe dass ich diesen Sonntag raus ans Wasser kann, kämpfe jetzt seit über ner Woche mit einer heftigen Erkältung. Komischerweise bekam ich die nach der zweiten Covid Impfung (Kreuzimpfung). 
Leider weiss ich nicht obs daran lag oder dass meine beiden Kiddies auch die Rotznase haben, aber egal langsam gehts wieder bergauf und wenn das Wetter hält geht es Sonntag nach dem Mittagessen zwei, drei Stunden raus


----------



## hanzz

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss die Senke immer im Blitztempo einholen! Sonst sind die Fische wieder weg.


Dabei aber drauf achten, dass man herzhaft hochzieht aber ohne einen harten Ruck anfangs. 
Also durchgehend, schnell und herzhaft in einem durchziehen. 
Sonst kann es passieren, dass die Stäbe aus dem Netz reißen oder verbiegen. Kommt auch immer auf die Senke an. 
Selbst leidvoll erlebt.


----------



## Tobias85

Das war ja eine richtige Schleien-Schlacht (samt Beifängen), die ihr hier veranstaltet habt. Petri an die drei Fänger  Schleien-Slappy finde ich gut, das sollten wir beibehalten. 

Minimax: Je nachdem, wie tief das Wasser ist, ist ein Senkstab auch komplett kontraproduktiv. Mit nem 3m Stab bei 4m Wassertiefe würdest du die Senke ja gar nicht aus dem Wasser bekommen. Zum Seil beim Einholen mit der Hand: An meiner Senke hing immer eine plastikummantelte Wäscheleine - nicht zu empfehlen. Lieber was mit etwas mehr Grip. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man kann von flachen Ufer aus auch die Senke ein Stück werfen aber das erfordert Übung damit sich nix verhedddert.


Wenn man die Senke beim Wurf mit der Wurfhand noch in Drehung versetzt (um die senkrechte Achse), dann soll sie stabiler in der Luft liegen beim Flug. Beurteilen kann ich das nicht, meine wenigen Senkerfahrungen liegen fast 20 Jahre zurück, aber ein Test kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Stammtischbrüder, 
bereits gestern erhielt ich ein längliches Paket aus dem Zwergenland von unserem lieben Bruder Jason.
Es enthielt neben einem sehr, sehr lieben Brief herrliche Objekte: Die prunkvolle Stillwasserpose, die Jason in den letzten Wochen liebenswürdigerweise extra für mich gefertigt hat -zu ihr später mehr- eine tolle Shakespeare 2210 Oldierolle und ein Fischposter zum freirubbeln:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich war ganz überwältigt. Das Poster war eine totale Überraschung. Nachdem skyduck vor einigen Monaten ein Bild davon gezeigt hat uns ich ganz begeistert war hat Jason sich das gemerkt und mir als vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk ins Paket gelegt. Ich frage mich, wann ich mit dem Freitubbeln beginnen soll?
Die Rolle ist ein Exemplar eines sehr schönen Typs der späten 60er Jahre, der sich neben der Mitchell einen Platz in meinem Oldieherzen erobert hat, und nun meine Gebrauchsexemplare vervollständigt.

Die Pose kennt ihr, da Jason ihre Entstehung im Posenbauthread dokumentiert hat. Es ist ein Echtes Kunstwerk aus Schilfrohr, Garn und Lack.




Ich habe Jason vor einiger Zeit nach einer solchen Pose fürs Stillwasser im Bereich 3-5g gefragt. Das herrliche Stück ist 23cm lang und mit 5AA perfekt ausgebleit.
Das ist genau die Geheimwaffe von der ich sprach, und sie wird meine geliebte OCC Combo mit ihrer Schönheit und Kunstfertigkeit adeln.

Also lieber Jason, ganz ganz herzlichen Dank für Dein tolles Wunderpaket. Genau das ist es, was den Ükel und unsere Runde so wunderbar und einzigartig macht!

Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Stammtischbrüder,
> bereits gestern erhielt ich ein längliches Paket aus dem Zwergenland von unserem lieben Bruder Jason.
> Es enthielt neben einem sehr, sehr lieben Brief herrliche Objekte: Die prunkvolle Stillwasserpose, die Jason in den letzten Wochen liebenswürdigerweise extra für mich gefertigt hat -zu ihr später mehr- eine tolle Shakespeare 2210 Oldierolle und ein Fischposter zum freirubbeln:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380424
> 
> Ich war ganz überwältigt. Das Poster war eine totale Überraschung. Nachdem skyduck vor einigen Monaten ein Bild davon gezeigt hat uns ich ganz begeistert war hat Jason sich das gemerkt und mir als vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk ins Paket gelegt. Ich frage mich, wann ich mit dem Freitubbeln beginnen soll?
> Die Rolle ist ein Exemplar eines sehr schönen Typs der späten 60er Jahre, der sich neben der Mitchell einen Platz in meinem Oldieherzen erobert hat, und nun meine Gebrauchsexemplare vervollständigt.
> 
> Die Pose kennt ihr, da Jason ihre Entstehung im Posenbauthread dokumentiert hat. Es ist ein Echtes Kunstwerk aus Schilfrohr, Garn und Lack.
> Anhang anzeigen 380425
> 
> Ich habe Jason vor einiger Zeit nach einer solchen Pose fürs Stillwasser im Bereich 3-5g gefragt. Das herrliche Stück ist 23cm lang und mit 5AA perfekt ausgebleit.
> Das ist genau die Geheimwaffe von der ich sprach, und sie wird meine geliebte OCC Combo mit ihrer Schönheit und Kunstfertigkeit adeln.
> 
> Also lieber Jason, ganz ganz herzlichen Dank für Dein tolles Wunderpaket. Genau das ist es, was den Ükel und unsere Runde so wunderbar und einzigartig macht!
> 
> Herzlich
> Minimax


Da bist du ja fürstlich bedacht worden mit dieser traumhaften Pose. Mit dem Freirubbeln habe ich es folgendermaßen gemacht: Beim ersten Fang nach Inbetriebnahme des Posters den Fisch gerubbelt, das Gewicht und Maße habe ich mit Folienstift geschrieben um es immer anpassen zu können. Dann die Mengen unten immer Bedarfsgerecht freigerubbelt. Eigentlich soll das ja für eine Saison sein aber ich werde alle Fische wahrscheinlich nie fangen und so habe ich immer eine Liste meiner aktuellen PB an der Wand hängen plus einen Überblick wie oft ich einzelne Spezies gefangen habe seit Start des Posters. P.S. das habe ich mir unten drauf geschrieben ab wann das losging, vergisst man sonst auch schnell...
Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Paket.


----------



## Jason

Minimax
Schön, dass ich dir eine Freude machen konnte . Die Pose hast du aber sehr dezent dargestellt.  
Ich bin ja am weiter bauen, aber jetzt machen wir erstmal Urlaub auf der Sonneninsel Kreta.




Ich hab Schwielen vom Pflastersteine schneiden und schleppen an den Händen, da kann ich ein wenig Erholung gebrauchen. Wünsche allen Erfolgreichen ein herzliches Petri rüber ins gute Old Germany.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann einen wunderschönen Urlaub dir und deiner Familie und erholsame Tage.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann einen wunderschönen Urlaub dir und deiner Familie und erholsame Tage.


Danke Heiner. Hier gibt es viel zu entdecken. Die Tage geht es nach Rethymon. Soll eine wunderschöne Altstadt sein. Aber so ganz tief werden wir nicht in die Griechische Kultur schnuppern. Bis dahin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einen schönen Urlaub Jason .


----------



## Skott

Einen schönen Urlaub Jason , Wärme und Schwimmen ist sehr gut für deinen geschundenen Rücken... 
Erholt euch gut!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Eine gute Zeit Jason und bring uns den Kraken mit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Lass dich im Urlaub nicht zu sehr antreiben von wegen alte Steine und Gruften angucken und so, richtig erholen muss nach eigenem Gusto passieren, 
 und min. 2 Tage für einen Erholungsschritt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich konnte gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder richtig angeln gehen,
unter immer noch nicht idealen Bedingungen im Fluss.
Und Fische gabs dann auch, einige hab ich festgehalten für die Sammellisten.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,

Mensch, so viele Schleien wie in dieser Woche habe ich in den ganzen letzten Jahren nicht gesehen. Sie ist und bleibt echt der schönste und urigste Fisch den ich kenne. Für mich war sie jahrelang der Inbegriff des Friedfischspezies. Viele Petries an die Fänger hanzz Professor Tinca Slappy rustaweli und natürlich auch Minimax zu seinen bunten Strauß. Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen, wenn doch, dem dann ein ganz besonderes Petri.

Ich werde heute zum ersten Mal nach dem Hochwasser auch mal wieder mein Glück an der Ruhr versuchen. Geplant ist ein Nachtansitz mit 2 Kumpeln und Grill. (mal den Ridgemonkey BBQ Grilla einweihen). 

Ob das Angeln überhaupt Sinn macht wird sich zeigen. Der Wasserstand ist eigentlich gut aber es ist sehr viel Unrat im Wasser versenkt. Neben dem ganzen üblichen Holz auch sehr viele Teile von Wohnwagen, Hausrat, Zäunen und Gott weiß was nicht alles. Zusätzlich hat es viele Bäume ins Wasser geknickt. Das komplette Bild hat sich verändert und ich muss erstmal checken wo es passt und wo nicht.

Geplant ist ein Ansitz an der kleinen Karpfenbucht, die im Frühjahr so erfolgreich war, sofern diese heute Abend frei ist. Die ist nun zu Hälfte mit Treibgut voll also eigentlich ideal als Unterstand. Nur bin ich mir absolut unsicher on nicht auch der Boden jetzt voller Hindernisse ist. Ich werde es mal mit leichter Knicklichtpose an der Stellfischrute versuchen und mich rantasten.

Egal was kommt es wird ein netter Abend/Nacht werden mit selbst marinierten Grillfleisch und kalten Radler in netter Gesellschaft.


----------



## Tobias85

Und wieder einmal zeigt sich was es heißt, ein Ükel zu sein: Wahre Brüderlichkeit! Viel Erfolg bei der Schleienpirsch mit der neuen Pose Minimax und dem Erbauer Jason viel Spaß im wohlverdienten Urlaub! 

skyduck: Das sind ja wilde Eindrücke, die du uns hier von der Ruhr vermittelst. Vielleicht klappts ja wieder an der Karpfenbucht.


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal zeigt sich was es heißt, ein Ükel zu sein: Wahre Brüderlichkeit! Viel Erfolg bei der Schleienpirsch mit der neuen Pose Minimax und dem Erbauer Jason viel Spaß im wohlverdienten Urlaub!
> 
> skyduck: Das sind ja wilde Eindrücke, die du uns hier von der Ruhr vermittelst. Vielleicht klappts ja wieder an der Karpfenbucht.


na ja es war natürlich nicht so schlimm wie wo anders. Es gab keine Toten oder schwer Verletzte. Trotzdem ist da ganz schön was durchgerauscht und hat auch ganz schöne Schäden angerichtet. Nach dem Rückgang des Wassers lagen untern anderen mehrere Boote, Dixieklos, Wohnwagenwrackteile und ähnliches auf den Ruhrauen. Hier mal der Vergleich von meiner Angelstrecke normal und bei diesem Hochwasser. Ich wohne ganz oben rechts wo das Kreuz ist.





	

		
			
		

		
	
d


----------



## Finke20

Jason schrieb:


> Urlaub auf der Sonneninsel Kreta



Wolltet ihr nicht auf Rügen Urlaub machen ?
Ich wünsche euch auch schöne Erholung auf Kreta .


----------



## Jürgen57

Kreta ist schön,war in meiner Jugend zwei mal da


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mein Opa war auch schon mal auf Kreta und in Frankreich.


----------



## Slappy

Schönen Urlaub Jason 

skyduck schon heftig was da abging.... Aber wohnen tust du ja schon echt gut


----------



## Jason

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wolltet ihr nicht auf Rügen Urlaub machen ?
> Ich wünsche euch auch schöne Erholung auf Kreta .


Ja, da hast du recht,aber wir haben noch kurz vorher umgebucht. Das Wetter ist in Deutschland doch ehr durchwachsen und hier haben wir 100% Sonnengarantie. Und wir haben alles richtig gemacht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






32 Grad und ordentlich Wind, da kann man es gut aushalten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du recht,aber wir haben noch kurz vorher umgebucht. Das Wetter ist in Deutschland doch ehr durchwachsen und hier haben wir 100% Sonnengarantie. Und wir haben alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380528
> 
> 32 Grad und ordentlich Wind, da kann man es gut aushalten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schönen Urlaub.
Und kommt gesund zurrück.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Hier treibt sich doch der ein oder andere Freund englischer Schwabbelstöcke rum deswegen wollte euch meinen neusten Zuwachs nicht vorenthalten.
Wenn gewünscht und ich sie endlich ans Wasser bringe kann ich auch noch 1 2 Zeilen dazu schreiben.

EDIT: Ich gebe auf Bilder hochladen scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Es sind 2 Drennan Specialist TWIN TIP DUO eine in 1 1/4 lb und eine in 1 1/2 lb.

EDIT2: jetzt geht es


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Glückwunsch zu den neuen Stöcken, E4tSleepGoFishing! Mit exakt dem gleichen Besteck mache ich gerade meine ersten Gehversuche an der Jeetzel. Mit der 1 1/4 lbs hat es gerade den ersten Döbel gegeben.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Petri zum Dickkopf!

Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, dass jemand auch die Kombi 1 1/4 und 1 1/2 hat. Wie heißt es so schön 2 Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So dumm ist der Gedanke gar nicht. Ich fische beide Ruten bereits seit mehreren Jahren. Sie liegen immer mit im Futteral. Man kann halt ne Menge damit abdecken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, es gibt hier auch Schleien…


----------



## Wuemmehunter

… und kleine Rotfedern!


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr schön, herzliches Petri Wuemmehunter , schönen Urlaub noch und erhol Dich schön Jason !

Bei mir war heute alles drin. War gegen Abend draussen mit dem Plan erst auf Friedfische, dann auf Aal zu gehen. Pepe ließ ich heute lieber daheim. Der Wetterbericht verhieß nix Gutes. Unwetter, Sturm, Hagel, Gewitter. Trotzdem wollte ich los und hoffte auf eine falsche Vorhersage. Das Gewitter kam aber. Heute war somit alles dabei. Gemütlich angeln, Donnern, Starkregen,  heftige Blitze. Alles stehen und liegen lassen und zum Auto flüchten, weiter angeln, komplett durchnässt nach Hause. Das Allangeln habe ich wieder einmal abbrechen müssen dank erneutem Gewitter später. Ein zweites wollte ich mir nicht geben, obwohl ich noch ein paar Blitze und Donner mitnahm. Aber die Opferbereitschaft wurde belohnt. Hätte ich bei dem Dauerregen und Gewitter nicht gedacht.




Der hier hing dran als ich von meiner ersten Flucht zurückkehrte.




Wahrscheinlich ein ganz Unerschrockener.
Beim Packen sah es dann so aus.




Wünsche Euch was!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages.


----------



## Slappy

Petri Wuemmehunter und rustaweli 

E4tSleepGoFishing 


E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Hier treibt sich doch der ein oder andere Freund englischer Schwabbelstöcke rum


Wie kommst denn darauf


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage.
und Jason einen tollen Urlaub.

war leider nur gestern und heute für ein paar Stündchen los, gestern erst für 1,5st am Teich da war außer ein paar Rotfedern nix los, deshalb ab zum Fluss um zu schauen ob dort was geht, leider nur eine Brasse und nee menge Grundeln die sich über meinen Haken mit 10 Maden hergemacht haben.
Heute das selbe Grundeln, Barsche, und sehr kleine Döbel.
eine Grundel musste dann mal her halten und ein 65 Hecht nahm sich ihrer an, etwas später noch ein etwas größerer Brassen.
beim einpacken dann der Super-Gau die Spitze meiner Shimano Matsch hat sich verabschiedet  , war meine eigene Blödheit,
jetzt muss ich mal nach Ersatz für die Compre schauen (wenn jemand eine Idee für eine günstige Shimano Match hat immer her damit)

von gestern 



und von heute


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage.
> und Jason einen tollen Urlaub.
> 
> war leider nur gestern und heute für ein paar Stündchen los, gestern erst für 1,5st am Teich da war außer ein paar Rotfedern nix los, deshalb ab zum Fluss um zu schauen ob dort was geht, leider nur eine Brasse und nee menge Grundeln die sich über meinen Haken mit 10 Maden hergemacht haben.
> Heute das selbe Grundeln, Barsche, und sehr kleine Döbel.
> eine Grundel musste dann mal her halten und ein 65 Hecht nahm sich ihrer an, etwas später noch ein etwas größerer Brassen.
> beim einpacken dann der Super-Gau die Spitze meiner Shimano Matsch hat sich verabschiedet  , war meine eigene Blödheit,
> jetzt muss ich mal nach Ersatz für die Compre schauen (wenn jemand eine Idee für eine günstige Shimano Match hat immer her damit)
> 
> von gestern
> Anhang anzeigen 380671
> 
> 
> und von heute
> Anhang anzeigen 380672
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380673


Schade, das tut mir leid! 
Vielleicht ist die ja was. War vor Tagen der Artikel. Eine Float und der Preis scheint zu passen. 
Natürlich trotzdem Petri! 





__





						Shimano Aero X1 13ft Float Rod Review
					

NORMALLY I wait until the packed banks and general madness of the new river...




					www.anglingtimes.co.uk


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schade, das tut mir leid!
> Vielleicht ist die ja was. War vor Tagen der Artikel. Eine Float und der Preis scheint zu passen.
> Natürlich trotzdem Petri!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shimano Aero X1 13ft Float Rod Review
> 
> 
> NORMALLY I wait until the packed banks and general madness of the new river...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingtimes.co.uk



besten dank, die könnte es werden.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> besten dank, die könnte es werden.


Nix zu danken, nicht dafür! 
Achte aber auf die Blanks! Hatte die X1 nach dem Artikel auch im Hinterkopf behalten. Durch Dich habe ich jetzt selbst nach Händler gegoogelt. Scheint im Artikel eine neue X1 Version zu sein von der Optik her, welche mich doch sehr anspricht, also die Neue. Denke ich zumindest. Oder die Händlerbilder sind nicht aussagekräftig genug. Also schau genau und falls es die wird, bitte ich dringend um Berichte und danke dann Dir!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Es muss wohl eine Shimano sein, oder?

Denn ein Bekannter fischt die hier und ist sehr zufrieden und die ist gerade recht günstig.






						FTM Matchrute Active Match 3,90m - 4,20m, Abverkauf
					

FTM Matchrute Active Match 3,90m - 4,20m, Abverkauf: Die Active Match Rute wurde speziell für das Angeln an großen Seen entwickelt. Natürlich können Sie die Ruten auch an Kanälen oder an kleinen Gewässern einsetzen. Sie ist sehr gut ausbalanciert und bietet sehr viel Angelspaß. Die...




					shop.matchanglershop.de


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nix zu danken, nicht dafür!
> Achte aber auf die Blanks! Hatte die X1 nach dem Artikel auch im Hinterkopf behalten. Durch Dich habe ich jetzt selbst nach Händler gegoogelt. Scheint im Artikel eine neue X1 Version zu sein von der Optik her, welche mich doch sehr anspricht, also die Neue. Denke ich zumindest. Oder die Händlerbilder sind nicht aussagekräftig genug. Also schau genau und falls es die wird, bitte ich dringend um Berichte und danke dann Dir!


ich muss mal schauen das ich sie irgendwo befummeln kann, der Blank aus dem Bericht sieht ganz anders aus(schöner) als die bei den Händlern, wobei es für die zwecke(Döbelfluss) und den Kurs es bei mir fast egal ist.



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Es muss wohl eine Shimano sein, oder?
> 
> Denn ein Bekannter fischt die hier und ist sehr zufrieden und die ist gerade recht günstig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTM Matchrute Active Match 3,90m - 4,20m, Abverkauf
> 
> 
> FTM Matchrute Active Match 3,90m - 4,20m, Abverkauf: Die Active Match Rute wurde speziell für das Angeln an großen Seen entwickelt. Natürlich können Sie die Ruten auch an Kanälen oder an kleinen Gewässern einsetzen. Sie ist sehr gut ausbalanciert und bietet sehr viel Angelspaß. Die...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.matchanglershop.de


muss nicht unbedingt (suche ja keine Rolle  ), aber die 13ft von FTM ist mal eben 90gr. schwerer als meine Compre 13ft oder alte Cormoran 14ft


----------



## Jason

Ich danke euch allen. Einen schönen Urlaub haben wir auf jeden Fall. Wir feiern heute hier unsere Silberne Hochzeit. Das ist auch der Grund dieser Reise. Fernab von allen Trubel, die hier wissen das auch, woher auch immer. Es wird wohl heute Abend eine Überraschung geben. 
Aber jetzt werde ich mich weiter meiner Strandlektüre widmen. 




Das Buch hab ich von unserem lieben geomas bekommen und hier hab ich die Zeit es zu lesen. Danke nochmal. Und natürlich ein Petri Heil an allen, die erfolgreich waren. Ich lese hier mit Begeisterung mit. 

Viele sonnige Grüße aus dem wunderschönen Kreta 

Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Ich danke euch allen. Einen schönen Urlaub haben wir auf jeden Fall. Wir feiern heute hier unsere Silberne Hochzeit. Das ist auch der Grund dieser Reise. Fernab von allen Trubel, die hier wissen das auch, woher auch immer. Es wird wohl heute Abend eine Überraschung geben.
> Aber jetzt werde ich mich weiter meiner Strandlektüre widmen.
> Anhang anzeigen 380745
> 
> Das Buch hab ich von unserem lieben geomas bekommen und hier hab ich die Zeit es zu lesen. Danke nochmal. Und natürlich ein Petri Heil an allen, die erfolgreich waren. Ich lese hier mit Begeisterung mit.
> 
> Viele sonnige Grüße aus dem wunderschönen Kreta
> 
> Jason


Lasst es euch gutgehen ! Bei LF30 schmeckt Eis sehr gut, kann ich nur empfehlen, dass schwächt auch sensible Hitzespitzen und man ist erfreut, wenn der Eisfutterkorb aus echter Waffel besteht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Jason und weiterhin einen tollen Urlaub.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hey Jason. Da gratuliere ich doch mal ganz herzlich. Ich muss mich noch drei Jahre gedulden, bevor ich meiner Braut das silberne Krönchen ins Haar stecken darf. Ich wünsche  Euch auf jeden Fall noch eine tollen Urlaub und eine leidenschaftliche Silberhochzeitsnacht!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Glückwunsch Jason und auch an die Gemahlin.

Ich habe heute die neuen Stecken zum ersten Mal ausgeführt. Hat leider nur für kurze 2h gereicht, aber ich wollte sie unbedingt mal antesten.
Die "leichte" ist immerhin entschneidert 







Von den Rotfedern gab es ein gutes Duzend und dann kam auch noch ein zweite Art:






Der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## hanzz

Auf euch Jason


----------



## Drillsucht69

Was ist das für Leckerchen???
Du Schleckermäulchen …


----------



## MS aus G

Von mir erstmal ein dickes dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Dem Jason natürlich einen schönen Urlaub und alles Gute zur Silberhochzeit!!!

Ich musste/durfte, mache ich ja sehr gerne, meine Guiding-Fähigkeiten bei einigen Kids, mal wieder unter Beweis stellen!!!
Was bei meinen "Kleinsten" (6, 8 und 9 Jahre) auch wieder bestens geklappt hat, wir konnten mit der Pose sehr viele, meist natürlich kleine, Rotaugen, Ükel, Hasel und Döbel, wovon 2 schon mit dem Kescher gelandet werden mussten (etwa 30cm) fangen! Es war ein, für mich natürlich etwas anstrengendes, bei 3 Kids und 2 Ruten, wunderschönes Fischen, mit den ersten Fischen für den 6jährigen!!!

Dann hatte sich von Muttern´s Cousin der Sohn mit Familie angemeldet! Den Sohn und seine Abschnittsgefährtin kannte ich noch vom letzten Herbst, beides, in meinen Augen, sehr gute Angler, hinzu kam der Sohn der Abschnittsgefährtin mit 13 Jahren und etwa 1,5 Jahre am Angeln!!! Was dann in den folgenden 5 Tagen passierte, hätte ich mir in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht vorstellen können!!! 

Der mir vorher völlig unbekannte 13jährige, wich mir in der Zeit fast nicht mehr von der Seite und so konnte ich ihm das Angeln in der Weser mit einigen Facetten, Fischen in Buhnen, in der Strömung, auf Aal, usw, sehr ausgiebig zeigen!!! Diese Wissbegierde und deren Umsetzung das war aller erste Sahne, sowas hatte ich auch noch nicht erlebt, ich war so was von überrascht!!! 

Er hat Fische gefangen, die ihm noch nie zuvor am Haken hingen!!! Es gab Aale, Zährten, Döbel, Rotaugen, Ükel, Hasel, Barsch, Gründling und leider auch die ein oder andere Grundel, die auch so langsam den Weg zu mir gefunden hat!!!

So ging die Woche natürlich viel zu schnell zu Ende! Am letzten Tag sollte es dann an die Königsdisziplin gehen, Bolo und ordentlich Strömung! Es gab dann einige oben genannten Arten "auf Ansage"!!! Wie ein alter Hase und als zum Schluss auch eine, wenn auch kleine, Zährte gefangen war, war mein Auftrag erledigt!!! Er selbst war auch etwas überrascht, woher ich die Fischarten voraussagen konnte, aber überglücklich über die neue, wenn auch etwas anstrengende Angelart, die er erlernen konnte!!! Am Abend habe ich ihm dann noch einen besseren Aal, als den bisher Größten, mit 57cm versprochen, was natürlich auch mit einem 60iger geklappt hat!!!

skyduck, die Familie kommt im übrigen in etwa aus Deiner Region, aus Witten!!! Er hat mir einiges über die Ruhr erzählt und das es dort eigentlich mit den üblichen Lebendködern nur Grundeln zu fangen gibt!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Racklinger

Petri@all, waren ja doch wieder einige am Wochenende am Wasser. 
Am Sonntag konnte ich mich auch mal wieder für 2 Stunden ans Altwasser gehockt. Als Platz hatte ich mir ein Seerosenfeld ausgesucht, an der ich mit der Pose ein bisschen entspannen wollte. Ausserdem wollte ich wissen, wieviel Mana meine allererste Rute und Rolle noch hat.




Auf der anderen Seite legte ich mit einer Selbsthakmontage noch eine zweite Rute aus, beködert mit einem Maiskorn am Baitband. Komischerweise hatte ich auf die Zweitrute in letzter Zeit immer einen Biss 




Einfach blind in die Mitte reingeworfen und abwarten.
Dass Wetter war durchwachsen, beim der Ankunft hatte es geregnet, nach einer halben Stunde hatte es dann aufgehört und es wurde drückend und schwül. Die Sonne war meistens hinter dünnen Schleierwolken versteckt, trotzdem handelte ich mir einen Sonnenbrand ein  




Nach 10 Minuten sah ich Bewegung im Seerosenfeld, die Pflanzen bewegten sich als wenn ein Fisch gründelte. Also die Pose in die Nähe geworfen in der Hoffnung vielleicht eine Schleie zu erwischen. In dem Moment fing die Bremse der Tica auf der Zweitrute an zu singen. Also rüber zur anderen Rute und Kontakt aufgenommen. Vom Widerstand her wusste ich gleich ein Karpfen. Auf der Tica hatte ich 0,26 mono aufgespult, 0,20er Vorfach und ein 12 Haken, diesmal konnte ich stärker dagegenhalten. Brachte mir aber nicht viel, mein Gegner am anderen Ende hatte eine ziemliche Ausdauer. Nach geschlagenen 10 Min. bekam ich ihn das erste mal zu Gesicht, ein schöner Schuppi dachte ich mir, oder vielleicht ein Graskarpfen, da schwimmen auch 2-3 rum. Nur die Größe konnte ich noch nicht genau einschätzen. Der Tanz zog sich weitere 10 Min. hin, immer wenn ich dachte jetzt wird er langsam müde und ich könnte keschern, kam ein Schlag mit der Schwanzflosse und die Bremse sang wieder. Dann langsam aber sicher kam er immer näher ans Ufer und nach dem ersten Kescherversuch dachte ich nur "sch.... Kescher zu klein". Da ich nur mit kleinem Gepäck unterwegs war hatte ich auch nur den kleinen Kescher mitgenommen
Egal war nicht zu ändern, irgendwie konnte ich den Burschen dann im Netz unterbringen und rausholen.




90 cm der gute, der zweite dicke in diesem Jahr und ich geh nicht geziehlt drauf 
Zum Glück hatte sich kein Fisch für die Pose im Seerosenfeld interessiert, das wäre auch noch interessant geworden. 
Danach wurde es ruhig, auf die Pose kam kein Biss, obwohl viel Kleinfisch Aktivität vorhanden war. Anscheinend ist das Mana aufgebraucht, und irgendwie hab ich kein Händchen mehr fürs Posenangeln. 
Auf die Zweitrute biss noch ein schöner 42er Brassen. 
Dann waren die 2 Stunden auch schon wieder um. Nächstes Mal geht es an die Donau, mal schauen was da an die Zweitrute geht


----------



## Thomas.

dickes Petri Racklinger sehr schöner Fisch, 90cm ist nee ansage jetzt muss aber gut sein sonst muss ich auch noch mal los    , nee spaß, und schön wenn es unerwartet kommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Einen schönen Urlaub haben wir auf jeden Fall. Wir feiern heute hier unsere Silberne Hochzeit. Das ist auch der Grund dieser Reise. Fernab von allen Trubel, die hier wissen das auch, woher auch immer. Es wird wohl heute Abend eine Überraschung geben.


Alles gute, dann mal auf die nächsten 25!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Fetter Schuppi, geiles Teil!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers..
Erstmal ein ganz fettes Petri an Racklinger  -  was für ein schöner Fisch!
Für mich lief es in den 10 Tagen am Markermeer nicht ganz so gut...
Lag wohl auch daran, dass ich nur einmal ziehmlich unmotiviert die OCC Combo über Bord gehalten habe und einmal für ne Stunde mit einem Neunjährigen vom Nachbarboot los war. Es war einfach viel zuviel an der Stipperplattform zu tun.. .
Dafür konnte ich mit einigen Anglern sprechen, und diese bestätigten meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen - das Markermeer ist tod.
Na ja - am WE geht es wieder an den Rhein zum Großfischfang...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sommerabend an der Elbe…


----------



## skyduck

MS aus G schrieb:


> skyduck, die Familie kommt im übrigen in etwa aus Deiner Region, aus Witten!!! Er hat mir einiges über die Ruhr erzählt und das es dort eigentlich mit den üblichen Lebendködern nur Grundeln zu fangen gibt!!!
> 
> Grüße Mario


Ja ist leider was Wahres dran. Manchmal hat man Glück aber Wurm und Maden sind hier leider fast unbenutzbar. Das heißt aber leider nicht, das Pellets, Mais, Brot etc. von den Biestern verschont bleiben. Selbst beim Nachtansitz mit Köfi werden diese fachgerecht solange zerlegt bis jemand den 1er Haken erwischt.  Gerade aktuell bei meinen letzten Versuch gehabt. Mal ist besser mal ist schlechter. Auf jeden Fall ist ein geruhsamer Ansitz recht schwierig, da man alle paar Minuten mal kontrollieren muss.
Es gibt natürlich Methoden mit Auftriebskörpern oder mit Stellpose weiter über Grund. Leider beißt eine Etage höher dann aber oft auch gar nix anderes. Manchmal hat mir ein massives Anfüttern geholfen die Viecher zu vertreiben. Ich weiß nicht ob es dann daran liegt, dass die anderen Arten den Futterplatz bevölkern und die Grundeln verdrängen oder ob sie dann einfach nur vollgefressen in der Ecke liegen und meine Köder in Frieden lassen. 

Der Wochenendansitz hat leider nix Ükeliges hervorgebracht. Dafür gab es zwei mittelprächtige Barsche und einen kleinen 50er Wels. An den Freidfischruten gab es leider wieder nur Grundeln (die Miniükel als Köfi nicht mitgezählt). Schön war es trotzdem.

Petri an alle!


Das Foto war um 1 Uhr nachts. Ist schon echt verblüffend was ein Handy da so rausholt...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

In der Weser bei Bremen hat es auch Bereiche gegeben, in denen die Grundeln einem jeden Angelspaß verdorben hatten. Da half nur ein Ortswechsel hin zu Grundelunfreundlichen Grundstrukturen (Möglichste keine Steine) oder harte Köder. Ich habe gerne mit zwei halbgaren und damit harten Maiskörnern, zwischen denen ich zwei Maden (für die Bewegung) eingeklemmt habe. Hat ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Heute nach Feierabend gehts wieder bis Sonntag auf Carpis

Ich schick heute Abend mal nen paar Bilder vom Angelplatz und, hoffentlich, auch von nen paar schönen Fischen


----------



## Iovat

Einen freundliches Hallo an alle in dieser Runde,

nach einiger Zeit Abstinenz vom Angelhobby, hat mich das Fieber nun wieder gepackt.
Nachdem das Hochwasser auch an meinem Flüsschen zurückgegangen ist und die Schäden an Haus und Grundstück und in der Nachbarschaft weitestgehend begutachtet und repariert sind, habe ich mich auch wieder ans Wasser getraut, um mit der Matchrute und Centerpin mit treibender Pose den friedlichen Schuppenträgern auf den Leib zu rücken.

Mit der Centerpin macht es unglaublich Spaß - das werfen hab ich jedoch noch nicht so wirklich drauf. Bis jetzt habe ich nur den Nottingham Cast ausprobiert (und den wahrscheinlich mehr schlecht als recht). Als Schnur habe ich ne 0,18er drauf.
Dazu habe ich eine Frage: Beim abziehen der Schnur zwischen den Rutenringen hat sich diese ab und an durch die Spannung der Schnur gekräuselt. Was mach ich da falsch? Falsche Schnur mit zu großem Memory-Effekt, oder ist es ein anderer Fehler?

Desweiteren interessiert mich, ob jemand Erfahrung mit der ABU 506/507 MKII (also das neue Modell) hat? So eine Kapselrolle reizt mich schon sehr und ich verspreche mir dadurch eine entwas höhere Wurfweite bei treibender Montage. Liege ich da mit meiner Annahme richtig? Gibt es technische Mängel an den neuen Rollen? Oder sollte ich lieber zu den älteren Modellen greifen? Eventuell ABU Premier 704, oder ne DAM CTE, CFM/CFS?

Über Antworten freue ich mich immer!

Beste Grüße und Petri-Heil,
Iovat


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nach gestriger Bootstour bin ich heut dank einem kräfigen Sonnenbrand auf den Beinen inc. Füßen für das WE außer gefecht. Jetzt heißts erstmal barfußlaufen .
Die Zeit im Haus nutze ich gleich um meine Fotos der letzten Jahre entsprechend nach Datum zu sortieren und beschriften.
Der Testbericht für die *TICA *ging heute ebenfalls raus. Für alle Tester bis 13. August sollte der fertig sein.
Naja ansonsten werd ich wohl in der Werkstatt etwas weiter basteln und schauen was so zu tun gibt. Nächste Woche bin ich dann hoffentlich wider mit am Start.

Allen Fängern der letzten Tage nochmal ein dickes Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen.


----------



## Slappy

Einen schönen Freitag Nachmittag gewünscht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke




----------



## Slappy

Petri Heil Vincent_der_Falke . Hoffe die Karpfen spielen mit. 



Bei mir war es heute sehr zäh. Es gab 2 Minibrassen und eine Plötze am Hausteich. Ich vermute, die Fische sind inzwischen eher abends on Tour


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Petri Dank mein Freund!

Ich mag den Tümpel mega und es ist auch massig Fisch drinne, nur die Karpfen sind hier mega zickig und leider nicht so zahlreich vertreten. Ist massig Hecht und Weißfisch drinne.

Bisher hat mit der See noch keinen gegönnt, nur Ausschlitzer. Sind aber Fische bis 35 kg drinne.


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri Heil Vincent_der_Falke . Hoffe die Karpfen spielen mit.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir war es heute sehr zäh. Es gab 2 Minibrassen und eine Plötze am Hausteich. Ich vermute, die Fische sind inzwischen eher abends on Tour


Bei meinem momentanen Lieblingsgewässer auf jeden Fall. Darum ziehe ich heute noch später auf Aal los, um die Schleien zu umgehen. Aber gerade hat es wieder gewittert. Zum 3 Mal in Folge. Weiß nicht was Petrus mir sagen mag. Entweder soll ich die Schleicher in Frieden lassen, oder wieder Tinca Sternstunden geniessen. Solch Wetter scheinen sie hier zu lieben. Ich mag sie ja, aber der Keschergeruch ist irgendwie extrem, trotz Gummi. Aber Regen, Kescher und Schleien gibt einen ganz eigenen Geruch. Aber will nicht klagen und somit meinen derzeitigen Lauf dann doch zerstören.
Petri noch und auch allen anderen Fängern, schöner Karpfen kam da ja auch zum Vorschein. Alles Gute auch dawurzelsepp !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg allen, die draußen sind.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Boah Leute ich sags euch...Legt euch nicht mit den Eichenprozessionsspinnern an...Kaum leg ich mich in den Schlafsack aufe Liege juckt mir wieder der ganze Balch 

War dreimal an nem Gewässer wo sau viele Nester sind. Beim allerersten Ansitz war noch nix. Als ich dann nen zweites mal da war hats mir nachm WE so heftig gejuckt mit rotem Ausschlag wo ich dann wusste, fuck, da waren die Mistviecher... Bei der dritten Session hab ich mir den Spot dann mal genauer angeschaut und 3 kleine Nester hinter mir in den Bäumen entdeckt...

Seitdem meide ich diesen See. Leider...denn der Spot brachte immer Fisch, einfach hammer. Ihr müsst überlegen, ich habe letztes Jahr im Herbst mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen uns bis dieses Jahr, wo zum ersten Mal am besagten See war, nix gefangen. Dann komm ich als Neuling an son Tümpel und es kracht einfach immer. In 3 Wochenenden hab 15 Karpfen gefangen, was ich schon echt nicht übel finde. Aber ich werde den See meiden müssen. Mein ganzer Schlafsack ist anscheinend noch voll mit dem Zeug.

Spülmaschine ging nicht weil zu groß, also habe ich Handwäsche gemacht. War wohl nicht heiß genug, jetzt ruft dringend die Reinigung


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Na, hier ist ja was los, schön! Ich hab in letzter Zeit die Ükelei etwas schleifen lassen, daher ein Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, und viel Glück allen die draussen sind!

Iovat willkommen im Ükel, ich glaube geomas hat eine moderne Abu Kapselrolle, und skyduck hat ebenfalls eine, ne 506mkII vielleicht können die was dazu sagen?

Vincent_der_Falke auch hier nochmal willkommen zurück, ich bin gespannt auf Deine Karpfenabenteuer und drück die Daumen fürs WE. Ärgerlich das mit den Prozessionsspinnern.

rustaweli Ob Schleie oder Aal, beides wunderbare Fische, und herrlich Wenn's bei Dir läuft. Wenn Gewitter in der Luft liegt ist natürlich Aal der Favorit. Und über den Schleienschleim im Kescher würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen, ehr ist ein natürliches Heilmittel und Antiseptikum, nicht umsonst wird die grüne Schönheit ja auch Doktorfisch genannt  

dawurzelsepp ojeoje, der Ticabericht liegt wie ein Stein auf meiner Seele. Ich meine, ich hatte sie am Wasser und kann den Bogen ausfüllen, aber ich bräuchte noch einzwei Photos und wenigstens mal einen Fisch über 20cm den ich damit gefangen habe. Aber grad ist die OCC heisse Phase, und ich Angel so gern mit meiner Combo. Seufz..

Daher hab ich auch schändlicherweise einen kurzen Bericht nicht hier wies Brauch ist, sondern im OCC Thread eingestellt aber immerhin mal was anderes als Johnnie-auf-Tulip:


Minimax schrieb:


> So, liebe Mitoccler,
> das vorwitzige kleine Federnrot ging mir im Rahmen einer OCC Aktion an den Haken.
> Ich war nämlich heute seit Jahren wieder an einem kleinen, in ständiger Austrocknungs- /Umkipp- /Verbuttungsgefahr schwebenden Torfstich. Missionsziel war der mächtige Giebel, den man dort seinerzeit gut fangen konnte.
> 
> Hier seht ihr meine kleine Angelstelle mitten im Röhricht. Das Gewässer ost meist ca 70 cm tief, in der Mitte wo meine Pose steht (wer findet sie?) Ist ne Mulde ca 1m tief. Der Grund ist sehr weich, also keine Chance fürs Bodenblei.
> Anhang anzeigen 381110
> 
> 
> Zunächst hab ich den Bereich der Mulde mit ner Mischung aus Partikeln (Mais, Weizen, Hanf) mit dem Katatapult locker belegt, und dann ne leichte Liftmontage mit Dendro/Made ausgebracht.
> Zumindest an Land hat sich das Futter bewährt, nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich eine kleine Brandmaus begrüßen, die sich für die herabgefallenen Partikel interessierte.
> Anhang anzeigen 381113
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381115
> 
> 
> Tja, an der Pose tat sich wenig, und ich habe mal hier und da probiert, mit der Tiefe und der Bleiverteilung herumgespielt, und es gab auch immer wieder etwas Gezuppel, aber nix richtiges.
> In der Zwischenzeit schwamm ne prachtvolle Ringelnatter heran und legte direkt zu meinen Füssen an- ob sie die Maus bemerkt hat? Das schöne Tier ist ins Schilf geglitten, ohne das ich es ablichten konnte.
> Und irgendwann legte die Pose sich tatsächlich schräg und zog von dannen, und endlich konnte ich mein erstes Giebelchen seit Jahren landen:
> Anhang anzeigen 381123
> 
> Aber so ganz astrein hats nicht geklappt, denn es gab zwar kurz darauf nen zweiten, aber danach war Schluss, bzw. Nur noch sporadische Gezuppel und Miniaturrotaugen. Offenbar waren die Partikel doch nicht so verlockend.
> Egal, Zielfisch ist Zielfisch, und mit ach und Krach hat der Plan an diesem heissen Nachmittag ja doch geklappt, ich konnte aus dem Schwitz-Mücken-Schilfnest fliehen und die Maus hats auch auch gefreut. Hier also mein offizieller OCC Giebel (und gleichzeitig Ükelcup), etwas kleiner als der erste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381128
> 
> 
> Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spass und schöne Stunden am Wasser, a bissel was geht immer,
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Privat-Minimax


Ein schönes fischiges Wochenende euch allen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Na, hier ist ja was los, schön! Ich hab in letzter Zeit die Ükelei etwas schleifen lassen, daher ein Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage, und viel Glück allen die draussen sind!
> 
> Iovat willkommen im Ükel, ich glaube geomas hat eine moderne Abu Kapselrolle, und skyduck hat ebenfalls eine, ne 506mkII vielleicht können die was dazu sagen?
> 
> Vincent_der_Falke auch hier nochmal willkommen zurück, ich bin gespannt auf Deine Karpfenabenteuer und drück die Daumen fürs WE. Ärgerlich das mit den Prozessionsspinnern.
> 
> rustaweli Ob Schleie oder Aal, beides wunderbare Fische, und herrlich Wenn's bei Dir läuft. Wenn Gewitter in der Luft liegt ist natürlich Aal der Favorit. Und über den Schleienschleim im Kescher würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen, ehr ist ein natürliches Heilmittel und Antiseptikum, nicht umsonst wird die grüne Schönheit ja auch Doktorfisch genannt
> 
> dawurzelsepp ojeoje, der Ticabericht liegt wie ein Stein auf meiner Seele. Ich meine, ich hatte sie am Wasser und kann den Bogen ausfüllen, aber ich bräuchte noch einzwei Photos und wenigstens mal einen Fisch über 20cm den ich damit gefangen habe. Aber grad ist die OCC heisse Phase, und ich Angel so gern mit meiner Combo. Seufz..
> 
> Daher hab ich auch schändlicherweise einen kurzen Bericht nicht hier wies Brauch ist, sondern im OCC Thread eingestellt aber immerhin mal was anderes als Johnnie-auf-Tulip:
> 
> Ein schönes fischiges Wochenende euch allen,
> hg
> Minimax


Tja, was soll ich sagen, Hochmut kommt bekanntlich vor dem Fall! Absolut nix ging gestern bei mir, Nada. War wirklich verwöhnt in letzter Zeit. Irgendwas ging immer. Ob kleine Barsche, Karauschen, Schleie, Aale. Tja, so schnell kann es gehen und man ist mir nichts dir nichts wieder geerdet. Mit den Schleien hast Du natürlich Recht Minimax ! Wunderschöne Doktorfische, umgeben von Mythen und Sagen, gewoben im grünen Schimmer und bernsteinfarben Augen. Schade das ich sie immer auf gröberen Gerät fing. 
Konnte jedoch einen wunderbaren Handel mit meiner Teuersten schließen. Sie ist jetzt genüsslich shoppen. Ich gehe mit den Kids einkaufen und später allein mit den Kids bis abends in den Garten, während sie nach dem Shoppen in Ruhe putzen möchte. Dafür kann ich morgen den ganzen Tag angeln. Der Vorschlag kam übrigens ganz allein von ihr. Ist wohl die Vorfreude auf den familiären Besuch aus Georgien nächste Woche. Soll zwar regnen, aber ich werde den Ponto mitnehmen und mit Pin OCC Combo an einen See. Mais, MB, fertig. Keep it simple ist derzeit meine Devise, von Futter über Taktik bis Tackle. Bis auf gestern lief das so sehr gut. Ob auf Fänge oder Gefühl bezogen.
Grüße Euch und wünsche schönes WE!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

So, Köder sind frisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mitte und rechts sind Poppis, Vincent?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Links normaler 20er Sinker mit 16er Poppi
Mitte 24er Hard Hookbait
Rechts 20er Wafter


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> dawurzelsepp ojeoje, der Ticabericht liegt wie ein Stein auf meiner Seele. Ich meine, ich hatte sie am Wasser und kann den Bogen ausfüllen, aber ich bräuchte noch einzwei Photos und wenigstens mal einen Fisch über 20cm den ich damit gefangen habe. Aber grad ist die OCC heisse Phase, und ich Angel so gern mit meiner Combo. Seufz..
> 
> Daher hab ich auch schändlicherweise einen kurzen Bericht nicht hier wies Brauch ist, sondern im OCC Thread eingestellt aber immerhin mal was anderes als Johnnie-auf-Tulip:
> 
> Ein schönes fischiges Wochenende euch allen,
> hg
> Minimax



Werter Minimax ich denke mal es geht weniger darum wieviel Fische man damit fängt sondern einfach wie das Handling mit solchen Rollen ist und da glaube ich mal kannst du ne gute Aussage drüber treffen  Das machst du scho das passt.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nix zu danken, nicht dafür!
> Achte aber auf die Blanks! Hatte die X1 nach dem Artikel auch im Hinterkopf behalten. Durch Dich habe ich jetzt selbst nach Händler gegoogelt. Scheint im Artikel eine neue X1 Version zu sein von der Optik her, welche mich doch sehr anspricht, also die Neue. Denke ich zumindest. Oder die Händlerbilder sind nicht aussagekräftig genug. Also schau genau und falls es die wird, bitte ich dringend um Berichte und danke dann Dir!


rustaweli , leider nicht der Blank wie in der AT abgebildet (GB Modell?) aber für das Geld im Trockentest ganz klasse, ich konnte sie mit einer X5 (dreimal so Teuer) und einer Aernos (doppelt so teuer) vergleichen, ich fand sie besser als die Aernos und nicht schlechter als die X5, wohlgemerkt trocken gewedelt, und ebenso mit 2 anderen in der selben Preisklasse (Sänger, Balzer) Schwabliege hässliche Brandungsruten dagegen, und das sage ich nicht weil ich Shimano ein wenig zugewandt bin. 
ich werde berichten wenn sie mal am Wasser war.
Danke nochmal für den super Tipp


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der Testbericht für die *TICA *ging heute ebenfalls raus. Für alle Tester bis 13. August sollte der fertig sein.


danke für die Erinnerung, muss an dem Bericht auch ran, bin mal gespant was Bimmelrudi aus den 2 Dingern von mir gezaubert hat.


----------



## Verstrahlt

Thomas. schrieb:


> danke für die Erinnerung, muss an dem Bericht auch ran, bin mal gespant was @Bimmelrudi aus den 2 Dingern von mir gezaubert hat.


Wäre Top wenn da kurz was zu schreiben kannst was er gemacht hat, würde meine Tica dann auch nem kleinen Tuning unterziehen


----------



## Thomas.

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wäre Top wenn da kurz was zu schreiben kannst was er gemacht hat, würde meine Tica dann auch nem kleinen Tuning unterziehen


das kann Bimmelrudi  wohl besser als ich


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> rustaweli , leider nicht der Blank wie in der AT abgebildet (GB Modell?) aber für das Geld im Trockentest ganz klasse, ich konnte sie mit einer X5 (dreimal so Teuer) und einer Aernos (doppelt so teuer) vergleichen, ich fand sie besser als die Aernos und nicht schlechter als die X5, wohlgemerkt trocken gewedelt, und ebenso mit 2 anderen in der selben Preisklasse (Sänger, Balzer) Schwabliege hässliche Brandungsruten dagegen, und das sage ich nicht weil ich Shimano ein wenig zugewandt bin.
> ich werde berichten wenn sie mal am Wasser war.
> Danke nochmal für den super Tipp
> Anhang anzeigen 381154
> Anhang anzeigen 381156
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381155


Jetzt bei Deinen Bildern spricht mich diese Version dann doch auch an. Die Sicht auf das Kohlegewebe am Anfang, dann dezent matt plus die passenden roten Fäden. Sehr gefällt mir der Stil des Schriftzugs. Ansprechende Rute! Möge sie arbeiten wie die Optik und der Name es vermuten lässt und Dir Freude und Erfolg bescheren!
Bitte berichte unbedingt vom Praxiseinsatz!


----------



## rustaweli

Vergessen, ganz schnell noch Thomas. 
Kannst Du mir bitte was zu den oberen Ringen sagen? Zur Größe des Spitzenrings und den anderen? Sind die eher wie bei einer Float, sprich, etwas stärkere Stopper oder Stopperknoten gehen durch ( was auch die Posenauswahl und Angelei erleichtert), oder dann doch eher wie bei einer Matchrute? 
Würde mich sehr interessieren, auch auf die kalte Tage und Eisringe bezogen, danke!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vergessen, ganz schnell noch Thomas.
> Kannst Du mir bitte was zu den oberen Ringen sagen? Zur Größe des Spitzenrings und den anderen? Sind die eher wie bei einer Float, sprich, etwas stärkere Stopper oder Stopperknoten gehen durch ( was auch die Posenauswahl und Angelei erleichtert), oder dann doch eher wie bei einer Matchrute?
> Würde mich sehr interessieren, auch auf die kalte Tage und Eisringe bezogen, danke!


sind eindeutig Matchringe, da ist nix mit Stopperknoten durch die Ringe, Shimano nennt zZ. einige Match" und Feeder Ruten Match daher die Verwirrung mit Float und Match


----------



## Thomas.

gestern Abend und heute früh mal für ein paar Stündchen am Wasser gewesen, außer gestern ein Döbel und heut ein Aland nix, die haben anscheinend keine Lust
die X1 hat leider nix gefangen, aber ich hatte mit ihr einen Hänger und da macht sie eine gute Figur


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mahlzeit Jungs! Ein herzliches Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren. Ich war auch am Wasser, allerdings vor allem zum Erkunden, oder, wie der Carphunter zu sagen pflegt, um Location zu machen. Wie auch immer man es nennen mag, ich gehöre zu den Anglern, die ihre Gewässer gerne genau kennen und so war ich heute mit Ferdinand etwas an der Jeetzel. Dort konnte ich tauchend, die eine oder andere kahle Stelle im ansonsten stark verkrauteten Grund entdecken. Und ich hatte die Kamera für eine gute Stunde im 1,5 m tiefen Uferbereich stehen, den ich mit einer kleinen Dose Mais abgefüttert hatte. Es war reichlich Fisch unterwegs. Erst kamen zahllose kleine Güstern, Brassen, Döbel und Rotaugen. Dann stellten sich einige größere Döbel ein, eine Schleie kam des Weges geschwommen und schließlich paddelte ein Karpfen an den Platz der reichlich wühle und wahrscheinlich die kompletten Reste vertilgt hat. Alles in allem durchaus interessante Erkenntnisse, die ich heute gewonnen habe. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht es heute Abend noch mal mit den Angelruten an den kleinen Fluss.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist toll Stephan.
Nach den Aufnahmen hätte mich auch nichts mehr zu Hause gehalten.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Slappy

Sehr schön Wuemmehunter   auf geht's mit scharfen Ruten dort hin   
Darf man eigentlich einfach so tauchen oder braucht man dafür eine Genehmigung?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Oh, tauchen klingt vielleicht etwas hochtrabend. Ich habe ja nicht mal eine Taucherbrille. Formulieren wir es anders: Ich halte die Luft an und schwimme etwas mit geöffneten Augen unter Wasser. Dabei gibt es schon ne Menge zu entdecken. Mitunter reicht es auch, mit den Füßen die Grundstrukturen zu ertasten. Schlamm oder fester Grund lässt sich auch so sehr gut unterscheiden. Als Kamera habec ich eine Actioncam, die in meinem Fall von Sony stammt und die einem Gesamtaufnahmezeit von etwa anderthalb Stunden hat und für die ich mir einen speziellen Erdspieß gebaut habe, an der sich die Kamera festschrauben lässt. Für etwas tiefer liegende Bereich habe ich mir kürzlich eine Art Schlitten gebaut, auf dem ich die Kamera befestigen und mit Hilfe einer kräftigen Stellfischrute runterlassen kann. Das Teil werde ich ion Kürze mal hier in Wort und Bild vorstellen.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs! Ein herzliches Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren. Ich war auch am Wasser, allerdings vor allem zum Erkunden, oder, wie der Carphunter zu sagen pflegt, um Location zu machen. Wie auch immer man es nennen mag, ich gehöre zu den Anglern, die ihre Gewässer gerne genau kennen und so war ich heute mit Ferdinand etwas an der Jeetzel. Dort konnte ich tauchend, die eine oder andere kahle Stelle im ansonsten stark verkrauteten Grund entdecken. Und ich hatte die Kamera für eine gute Stunde im 1,5 m tiefen Uferbereich stehen, den ich mit einer kleinen Dose Mais abgefüttert hatte. Es war reichlich Fisch unterwegs. Erst kamen zahllose kleine Güstern, Brassen, Döbel und Rotaugen. Dann stellten sich einige größere Döbel ein, eine Schleie kam des Weges geschwommen und schließlich paddelte ein Karpfen an den Platz der reichlich wühle und wahrscheinlich die kompletten Reste vertilgt hat. Alles in allem durchaus interessante Erkenntnisse, die ich heute gewonnen habe. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht es heute Abend noch mal mit den Angelruten an den kleinen Fluss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381273
> Anhang anzeigen 381274
> Anhang anzeigen 381275
> Anhang anzeigen 381276


Herrlich! Danke!
Aber Deine Aktion und die Beschreibung Deiner Kamera-Bauten bestätigen mir wieder genüßlich - Ükelianer sind keine Angler sondern Freaks! Da habe ich gleich wieder Lust komplizierter das Angeln zu zelebrieren, Fang hin oder her.

Bei mir fiel das Angln leider aus. Der Regen war zu stark, jetzt scheint etwas Sonne, aber bin zu faul. Also wurde ich eigentlich über den Tisch gezogen bei meinem Deal.  Unterschätze nie die Geistesblitze der Damenwelt! Aber samt Naturgewalten, ist schon ein Ding. Früher hätte man die Inquisition informiert und sich am Feuer gewärmt! (Nur Spaß Liebste, bist trotzdem meine Teuerste)
Aber ehrlich gesagt, kam bei mir gestern Abend schon die Faulheit schleichend auf. Ausschlafen, Frühstück, Zeit mit der Familie. Die Ausreden umkreisten meinen Geist schon gestern zu später Stunde. Kennt Ihr das? War trotzdem schön heute. Gammeln, Lesen, gemeinsam Schach, mit Kids Schachübungen aus Büchern und jetzt noch ne Lasagne aus Bolognese Restbeständen machen. Bereue somit nix!

Schade Thomas. das die schicke X1 nur im Hänger kurz aufblitzen durfte! Petri gibt es ja trotzdem!


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs! Ein herzliches Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren. Ich war auch am Wasser, allerdings vor allem zum Erkunden, oder, wie der Carphunter zu sagen pflegt, um Location zu machen. Wie auch immer man es nennen mag, ich gehöre zu den Anglern, die ihre Gewässer gerne genau kennen und so war ich heute mit Ferdinand etwas an der Jeetzel. Dort konnte ich tauchend, die eine oder andere kahle Stelle im ansonsten stark verkrauteten Grund entdecken. Und ich hatte die Kamera für eine gute Stunde im 1,5 m tiefen Uferbereich stehen, den ich mit einer kleinen Dose Mais abgefüttert hatte. Es war reichlich Fisch unterwegs. Erst kamen zahllose kleine Güstern, Brassen, Döbel und Rotaugen. Dann stellten sich einige größere Döbel ein, eine Schleie kam des Weges geschwommen und schließlich paddelte ein Karpfen an den Platz der reichlich wühle und wahrscheinlich die kompletten Reste vertilgt hat. Alles in allem durchaus interessante Erkenntnisse, die ich heute gewonnen habe. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht es heute Abend noch mal mit den Angelruten an den kleinen Fluss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381273
> Anhang anzeigen 381274
> Anhang anzeigen 381275
> Anhang anzeigen 381276


Karpfen, Schleie, Döbel und vielleicht noch Hecht mehr bräuchte ich nicht, also das perfekte Gewässer.
Tolle Bilder 

OT: letzte Woche gesehen, unsereiner geht zum Arzt, andere zur Instandhaltung , und schon Straßen werden nach ihm benannt


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> OT: letzte Woche gesehen, unsereiner geht zum Arzt, andere zur Instandhaltung , und schon Straßen werden nach ihm benannt


Oh, nur noch zwei Monate und er muß zur Instandhaltung. Hoffentlich kommt er durch ohne das etwas Überlebenswichtiges erneuert werden muß.



ich frage natürlich für einen Freund.


----------



## skyduck

Iovat schrieb:


> Desweiteren interessiert mich, ob jemand Erfahrung mit der ABU 506/507 MKII (also das neue Modell) hat? So eine Kapselrolle reizt mich schon sehr und ich verspreche mir dadurch eine entwas höhere Wurfweite bei treibender Montage. Liege ich da mit meiner Annahme richtig? Gibt es technische Mängel an den neuen Rollen? Oder sollte ich lieber zu den älteren Modellen greifen? Eventuell ABU Premier 704, oder ne DAM CTE, CFM/CFS?
> 
> Über Antworten freue ich mich immer!
> 
> Beste Grüße und Petri-Heil,
> Iovat


Ich benutze die 506 MK II an der Matchrute. Da ich in der Ruhr dann doch schon mit schwereren WG fische (ab 5 g ca.) kann man schon sehr gut damit werfen. Natürlich erreicht man nicht die Weite wie mit einer Stationärrolle ist aber auch nicht so weit von weg. Ich würde sagen man erreicht so ca. 70% der Weite.

Durch die Kapsel ist das Vertüddeln deutlich geringer. man bleibt nicht so schnell im Gestrüpp, Gras hängen und das Throtting ist damit sehr komfortabel.

Natürlich ist das Feeling durch den relativ kurzen Kurbelarm auch etwas anders aber ich bin damit für das Posenfischen bestens zufrieden.


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde.

Heute war ich für 1,5h an den Waldteichen. Wobei, so ganz stimmt es nicht. Oberhalb des kleinen Teiches ist ein flacher Tümpel der vermutlich als Vorfluter dient.










In diesem Gewässer konnte ich schon oft aufgeschreckte Fische sehen als ich in die Nähe kam. Also habe ich mich auf Grund der kurzen Zeit die ich hatte mal gezielt an den Tümpel platziert.
Zuerst die Pose montiert und ab. Dann einen kleinen 20g Korb bestückt und als Köder einen 8 oder 12mm Halibutpellet und 3 Maden.
An der Pose tat sich nichts. Auf Grund dauerte es ziemlich genau 2 Minuten und die ersten feinem Zupfer waren zu sehen. Nach 5 Minuten ging die Spitze rum. Was ein toller Biss. Leider hing der Fisch nicht. Also neu bestückt und ab. Es dauerte diesmal 5-10 Minuten bis sich was tat. Nach 2 Zupfer ging die Spitze wieder komplett rum. Anhieb und diesmal hing der Fisch 







Nach diesem tollen Fisch wurde auch die 2. Rute auf Grund umgestellt. Es dauerte nicht lange und der nächste Fisch hing.







Und dann 10 Minuten vor Ende meiner Zeit kam noch ein Dritter ans Band.

Es waren somit wundervolle 1,5h 


P. S. Was genau habe ich denn da gefangen? 


Edith. Hab gerade gesehen das ich nen neuen Titel bekommen habe, Dankeschön


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Giebel, lieber Scheien-Slappy ().
Die sehen ja aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Fisch 1 könnte aber auch eine Karausche sein, die Rücenkflosse + Farbe sieht da schon eher da nach aus.
Bei den anderen würde ich auch Giebel sagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nee. Zu wenig Schuppen.


----------



## skyduck

Petri Slappy. Echt tolle Fische und idyllischer Teich den du da hast.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Am Samstagabend hab ich nochmal 3h gefunden um die neuen Stöcke auszuführen. In der Hoffnung etwas bessere Gegner zu finden als die handlangen Rotfedern und Rotaugen, die ich beim letzten Ansitz überlisten konnte habe ich auf "Die Methode" gesetzt.











Und tatsächlich hat mich dieser ~4kg Schuppi an der 1 1/4 lbs Rute besucht:






Von der Aktion und dem Rückgrat der Rute (mit dem Feeder Top) bin ich wirklich begeistert. Sie scheint wirklich perfekt auf diese Kaliber von Fischen abgestimmt zu sein. Da freue ich mich schon auf das was noch kommen mag.


----------



## Tricast

Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde: Drennan macht glücklich.  

Heinz


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde: Drennan macht glücklich.
> 
> Heinz


Ich kann noch hinzufügen: Auch der Wechsel von einer Drennan zu einer Neuen macht glücklich. Ich darf noch 2 weitere (Puddle Chucker und die 5 teilige Method Feeder) aus der Series 7 mein eigen nennen 

P.S.: Falls noch jemand nicht weiß wohin mit seiner Tench & Specimen Float 13'' darf mir gerne eine PN schreiben


----------



## Tikey0815

Verdammt.....bald hab ich wohl ein Drennänges Gefühl mein Geldbeutel zu zücken


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815: Sowas Ähnliches hatte ich heute Morgen um 5 Uhr in der Frühe auch. Nach längerem Hin- und Her-Überlegen packte mich ein „daiwaistscher“ Zwang und ich musste ordern. Vorstellen werde ich den Stock samt Rolle hier jedoch nicht. Es ist eher unükeliges Zeugs. Aber ich lebe ja jetzt an der Elbe und hier soll es auch Fische mit Stacheln geben.
Heute bin ich allerdings in ükeliger Mission unterwegs. Da sage noch mal jemand, die Methode funktioniert nur im Stillwasser, wie es mir mal der Koschnik auf einer Stippermesse wortreich erklärt hat.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Petri! Koschnik versteht unter "Der Methode" bestimmt nur den Flachkorb  , der allerdings bei mir auch schon auf Barben super funktioniert hat.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tikey0815: Sowas Ähnliches hatte ich heute Morgen um 5 Uhr in der Frühe auch. Nach längerem Hin- und Her-Überlegen packte mich ein „daiwaistscher“ Zwang und ich musste ordern. Vorstellen werde ich den Stock samt Rolle hier jedoch nicht. Es ist eher unükeliges Zeugs. Aber ich lebe ja jetzt an der Elbe und hier soll es auch Fische mit Stacheln geben.
> Heute bin ich allerdings in ükeliger Mission unterwegs. Da sage noch mal jemand, die Methode funktioniert nur im Stillwasser, wie es mir mal der Koschnik auf einer Stippermesse wortreich erklärt hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 381480


Lieber Wümme, bei daiwaistsch drennängen Gelüsten kann ein echter Ükelaner halt nicht die Griffel ruhig halten, da kann die Piratenmütze Balzerln wie sie will


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lieber Wümme, bei daiwaistsch drennängen Gelüsten kann ein echter Ükelaner halt nicht die Griffel ruhig halten, da kann die Piratenmütze Balzerln wie sie will


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Vorstellen werde ich den Stock samt Rolle hier jedoch nicht. Es ist eher unükeliges Zeugs



Schreib bitte ruhig trotzdem mal worum es sich ahndelt. Ich neugierig bin......


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib bitte ruhig trotzdem mal worum es sich ahndelt. Ich neugierig bin......


Der Gerät wird noch enthüllt, Geduld Geduld Werter Padawan


----------



## Jason

Guten Abend liebe Ükelgemeinde. Möchte mich kurz zurück melden. Wir sind gestern gegen Mittag wohlerhalten in der Heimat gelandet und zu Hause haben uns ca. 20 Leute empfangen. Unser Sohn hat eine Überraschungsparty wegen unserem Event was wir hatten, organisiert. Da mussten wir wohl oder übel durch und es wurde gefeiert bis in die Nacht. 
Nun hat mich der Alltag wieder und morgen geht es auch schon wieder an die Arbeit. 
Aber ich bin am Pläne schmieden, was das Angeln betrifft. Die OCC läuft noch 29 Tage und ich will meiner Liste noch einige Fischarten hinzu fügen. In den letzten Tagen sind viele Fänge hier präsentiert worden und ich wünsche euch ein herzliches Petri Heil. 
Wuemmehunter ich freu mich sehr darüber, dass du wieder die Zeit nach all dem Stress, den du hattest, zum angeln kommst und hier berichtest.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke, Jason. Es ist mir eine große Freude, wieder hier zu sein.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Danke, Jason. Es ist mir eine große Freude, wieder hier zu sein.


Du bist hier ein fester Bestandteil, und hast nun mal gefehlt. Aber du hattest deine Gründe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Die OCC läuft noch 29 Tage und ich will meiner Liste noch einige Fischarten hinzu fügen.


Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet etliche Mittelmeerbewohner von dir zu sehen....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 381430
> Anhang anzeigen 381431​



Petri! Ich hatte die Bilder auf Facebook und nun hier gesehen. Jetzt kann ich dich stalken.


----------



## rustaweli

Klinke mich auch mit bei den aktuellen Rutenthemen mit ein.
Gesucht wird eine reinrassige MF Rute. Also schön parabolisch. Maximal 3m, auch gern kürzer, ansehlich, bezahlbar. Mit genug WG für Körbe welche auch sicher Karpfen und Co haken. 
Habt Ihr Empfehlungen zur Hand? 
Petri Slappy und Wuemmehunter !


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen bei der Suche nach so einer Rute für einen Freund geholfen und vor allem beim Punkt "ansehlich" (wobei das ja Geschmacksache ist, aber ich gehe hier von eher klassisch  aus) war schwierig. Ich hatte damals dann diese hier gefunden:









						BROWNING Black Magic® CFX Picker 2,5m 50g kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu, 42
					

BROWNING Black Magic® CFX Picker 2,5m 50g kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				




Da sich der Kollege dann aber am Ende doch für einen 11 Fuß Stock ( https://www.tackle-deals.eu/SPORTEX-LF3314-Xclusive-Light-Feeder-33m-40-80g ) entschieden hat kann ich leider gar nichts zu der Rute sagen, außer dass sie auf dem Papier zu passen scheint.

P.S. Mir ist nicht ganz klar welches WG hier gesucht wird, aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind 1 Unzen Körbe für Karpfen schwer genug.

P.P.S: Die verlinkte Seite hatte nur beide Ruten, da wurde nicht gekauft.


----------



## rustaweli

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen bei der Suche nach so einer Rute für einen Freund geholfen und vor allem beim Punkt "ansehlich" (wobei das ja Geschmacksache ist, aber ich gehe hier von eher klassisch  aus) war schwierig. Ich hatte damals dann diese hier gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROWNING Black Magic® CFX Picker 2,5m 50g kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu, 42
> 
> 
> BROWNING Black Magic® CFX Picker 2,5m 50g kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tackle-deals.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da sich der Kollege dann aber am Ende doch für einen 11 Fuß Stock ( https://www.tackle-deals.eu/SPORTEX-LF3314-Xclusive-Light-Feeder-33m-40-80g ) entschieden hat kann ich leider gar nichts zu der Rute sagen, außer dass sie auf dem Papier zu passen scheint.
> 
> P.S. Mir ist nicht ganz klar welches WG hier gesucht wird, aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind 1 Unzen Körbe für Karpfen schwer genug.
> 
> P.P.S: Die verlinkte Seite hatte nur beide Ruten, da wurde nicht gekauft.


Danke! Aber denke sie arbeitet eher wie eine leichte Feeder und wohl nicht parabolisch wie bei typischen MF Ruten. WG und Länge wären super gewesen, schade! 
Aber das Browning in dem Bereich noch von Picker spricht, hm.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Von diesen vollparabolischen leichten MF Ruten bin ich ein wenig abgekommen. Unsere Freunde von der Insel verwenden die ja hauptsächlich an Ihren commercials und dort gelten Doubles, also Fische über 4,4 kg ja schon als groß. In meinen Gewässern muss ich immer auch mit größeren Fischen rechnen (dieses Jahr schon bis 13,6 kg was ja schon ein thirty auf der Insel wäre) und da ist mir eine zwar durchgängige aber progressive Aktion der Rute lieber, um noch etwas Reserve zu haben, vor allem weil es in Naturgewässern ja auch immer Hindernisse hat. Ich fische deswegen inzwischen auch mind. 25er Vorfächer teilweise auch 28er.
Um das etwas weniger Puffer in der Rute auszugleichen bin ich dazu übergegangen nur noch elasticated Körbe zu fischen. Da hat man dann wieder die Thematik mit der Fischsicherheit bei Abriss, aber seit ich es so angehe habe ich die wenigsten Verluste und, bisher zumindest, nur Ausschlitzer. *klopf auf Holz*


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Zufällig gerade passend zum Thema gefunden


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tikey0815: Sowas Ähnliches hatte ich heute Morgen um 5 Uhr in der Frühe auch. Nach längerem Hin- und Her-Überlegen packte mich ein „daiwaistscher“ Zwang und ich musste ordern. Vorstellen werde ich den Stock samt Rolle hier jedoch nicht. Es ist eher unükeliges Zeugs. Aber ich lebe ja jetzt an der Elbe und hier soll es auch Fische mit Stacheln geben.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen mit dem Zwang! 

Am Stammtisch kann man immer ein paar breitbandigere Hinweise u. Zeilen gebrauchen, ist ja schließlich kein Fangmeldethread.


----------



## Slappy

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Petri! Ich hatte die Bilder auf Facebook und nun hier gesehen. Jetzt kann ich dich stalken.


Kannst du gerne machen.   
Das auf FB war aber eine Ausnahme. Poste da nur sehr selten etwas.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Klinke mich auch mit bei den aktuellen Rutenthemen mit ein.
> Gesucht wird eine reinrassige MF Rute. Also schön parabolisch. Maximal 3m, auch gern kürzer, ansehlich, bezahlbar. Mit genug WG für Körbe welche auch sicher Karpfen und Co haken.
> Habt Ihr Empfehlungen zur Hand?
> Petri Slappy und Wuemmehunter !


ich hole am Donnerstag diese hier in 274cm für meinen Junior ab, hatte sie schon in der Hand, fürs Geld macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck und mach viel mehr her als was der preis vermuten lässt, Blank Optik wie die Match X1.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hole am Donnerstag diese hier in 274cm für meinen Junior ab, hatte sie schon in der Hand, fürs Geld macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck und mach viel mehr her als was der preis vermuten lässt, Blank Optik wie die Match X1.


Danke, habe die X1 tatsächlich auch gesehen. Auch eine 3 teilige Daiwa. Mag zwar keine 3 Teiler so sehr, aber muß auch ab und an an Platz im Auto zwecks Pepe und Family denken. Wird wohl eine Weile dauern das Suchen und ständig neu Sortieren. 
Hach Mensch...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Naja bei ner Feederrute wirds eher schwer unter 3 Teile zu kommen


----------



## rustaweli

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Naja bei ner Feederrute wirds eher schwer unter 3 Teile zu kommen


Die Spitze zählt für mich nicht als Teil.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Ah ok, ich wollt es schon dazuschreiben "Falls die Spitze dazuzählt"


----------



## Minimax

Guten Morgen Jungs,

Ich  in Durch eigene Schuld in eine Kescherlücke geraten: ich hab meinen wirklich gut geeigneten Kescher am Wasser vergessen und brauche einen neuen. Sehr ärgerlich.
Ich hatte diesen hier, 'Quantum 4 Street arm out'








						QUANTUM 4street Arm Out 50cm 50cm 6x10mm kaufen | Tackle-Deals.eu, 49,
					

QUANTUM 4street Arm Out 50cm 50cm 6x10mm jetzt günstig online kaufen! · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				



Und zwar hatte ich nur den Kopf in Benutzung. ( Die Stange ist zu lang im Transportmass und auch zu schwer und wabbelig)

Bevor ich jetzt diesen grotesk überteuerten Kescher nochmal kaufe bin ich auf der Suche nur nach einem Kopf der:

-schraubgewinde haben muss
-klappbar sein muss
-gummiert sein muss
-max. 50cm länge haben darf.

Fällt Euch da was ein?
Herzlichen Dank im vorab,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Diesen hier (und seinen großen Bruder) habe ich in Verwendung:









						Korum Folding Spoon 55cm
					

Korum Folding Spoon 55cm Dieser Kescherrahmen läßt sich zusammenfalten, verfügt über einen verstärkten Kescherblock und ein extrem weiches, ineinandergreifendes, Netz. Das Keschernetz verfügt über...




					www.angelhaack.de
				




MMn einziger Nachteil ist, dass er kein gummiertes Netz hat, d.h. es müffelt doch immer wieder im Auto. Und er übersteigt um 5cm die max. Größe...

EDIT: Das ist der große Bruder:


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Diesen hier (und seinen großen Bruder) habe ich in Verwendung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korum Folding Spoon 55cm
> 
> 
> Korum Folding Spoon 55cm Dieser Kescherrahmen läßt sich zusammenfalten, verfügt über einen verstärkten Kescherblock und ein extrem weiches, ineinandergreifendes, Netz. Das Keschernetz verfügt über...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelhaack.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMn einziger Nachteil ist, dass er kein gummiertes Netz hat, d.h. es müffelt doch immer wieder im Auto. Und er übersteigt um 5cm die max. Größe...
> 
> EDIT: Das ist der große Bruder:
> Anhang anzeigen 381600


Den hab ich auch, aber schon vor langer Zeit ausgemustert: eigentlich schön aber Du sagst es schon: nicht klappbar, sondern ein Schraub-Falt-Modell und vor allem müffelanfällig. Nie wieder ungummierte Kaschernetze!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Dann haben wir wohl den selben Geschmack, ich habe nämlich den Arm-Out auch noch


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch, aber schon vor langer Zeit ausgemustert: eigentlich schön aber Du sagst es schon: nicht klappbar, sondern ein Schraub-Falt-Modell und vor allem müffelanfällig. Nie wieder ungummierte Kaschernetze!


Ich hab auch dieses Korum Netz, finde ich super und ungummiert ist es doch nicht ? Jedenfalls ist meins schon gummiert und müffelt auch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 381600


Anbei, interessantes Foto mit den Ruten , die Farbe matt grün-grau und durchaus ansehnlich, die gefällt mir gut!

Wieder ein Merker an mein gewünschtes Ruten-Traumoutfit auf Blank in dunkelzartgrün!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieder ein Merker an mein gewünschtes Ruten-Traumoutfit auf Blank in dunkelzartgrün!


Stimmt, wirklich sehr schöne Blankfarbe. Auch das matte finish.
Da sähen ganz tiefdunkelgrüne Wicklungen bestimmt famoos dran aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt diesen grotesk überteuerten Kescher nochmal kaufe bin ich auf der Suche nur nach einem Kopf der:
> 
> -schraubgewinde haben muss
> -klappbar sein muss
> -gummiert sein muss
> -max. 50cm länge haben darf.
> 
> Fällt Euch da was ein?
> Herzlichen Dank im vorab,
> Euer
> Minimax


Gibts die klassischen abnehmbaren Dreieck-Kescher in klappbar eigentlich nicht mehr?
Hatte da früher Karpfenkescher von gekauft, allerdings mit dem Schraub-Klappbar, also einschrauben und festspannen.
Was unter Verwendung der nun reichlich vorhandenen langen Kescherstöcke 3m+ mit dem engl. Gewinde schon sehr notwendig ist.
Die runden bzw. ovalen Friedfischer-Dingelchen Kescherköpfe nerven mich eher, weil ich dann noch einen zweiten richtig großen Kescher zusätzlich mitnehmen muss, wegen "richtiger" Fische mit unabdingbarer Keschernotwendigkeit.

So habe ich einige günstige gummierte Kescher von Cormoran für 30-35€, die tun richtig gut.
2 kleinere um 55 und 3 größere um 70 mit Längen von zwar nur um 2,4m, die sorgen inzwischen dafür, dass sich immer ein findet zum mitnehmen. 
Das einfach hinstellen zum trocknen und schnell ausmüffeln bis zum nächsten Morgen ist schon klasse und unverzichtbar!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, wirklich sehr schöne Blankfarbe. Auch das matte finish.
> Da sähen ganz tiefdunkelgrüne Wicklungen bestimmt famoos dran aus.


tiefdunkelgrün oder dunkelruby ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hatte auch mal einen gummierten (SPRO) Kescherkopf aber da blieb der Fischschleim auch dran hängen und deshalb roch der auch nicht besser als normale Kescherköpfe.
Die Dinsmores shake'n dry Kescher trocknen auch ohne Gummierung recht schnell.
Gibt es auch in klappbar(hab ich selbst).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sowas meine ich, nur eben in erheblich besserer Ausführung:



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/-nYAAOSwP6Zg0u6-/s-l1600.jpg
		


Der hätte für ca. 15€ sogar die Größe um 50cm.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch dieses Korum Netz, finde ich super und ungummiert ist es doch nicht ? Jedenfalls ist meins schon gummiert und müffelt auch nicht.


Hast Du vielleicht diesen?









						Korum Folding Latex Triangle Net 26inch
					

Korum Folding Latex Triangle Net 26inch Diese einzigartigen Kescher lassen sich viel einfacher zusammen bauen als herkömmliche Kescher. Einfach aufschrauben und los geht’s. Sie lassen sich extrem leicht in einer speziellen...




					www.angelhaack.de
				




Der scheint ein gummiertes Netz zu haben. Meine beiden (55cm und 70cm oval) haben es definitiv nicht, sieht man meine ich auch auf dem Bild.

Da hier einigen die Blankfarbe der Drennan Specialist Ruten so gut gefallen: Habt ihr Vorschläge für optisch passende Rollen?

Ich liebäugel gerade mit diesen:








						Daiwa 20 GS BR LT 4000-C
					

Daiwa GS BR LT 4000-C Kompakt und im Retrodesign! Die GS BR LT 4000-C überzeugt sowohl auf der optischen als auch technischen Ebene.…




					www.nordfishing77.at


----------



## Tikey0815

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht diesen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korum Folding Latex Triangle Net 26inch
> 
> 
> Korum Folding Latex Triangle Net 26inch Diese einzigartigen Kescher lassen sich viel einfacher zusammen bauen als herkömmliche Kescher. Einfach aufschrauben und los geht’s. Sie lassen sich extrem leicht in einer speziellen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelhaack.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der scheint ein gummiertes Netz zu haben. Meine beiden (55cm und 70cm oval) haben es definitiv nicht, sieht man meine ich auch auf dem Bild.


Jep, ich hab das Oval garnicht so beachtet, die sehen sich ja echt recht ähnlich.....also Farbe und so


----------



## Allround-Angler

Alle klatschen Beifall zum Gummi, Kritik oder andere Meinungen hört man kaum.
Polyamid bzw. Nylon ist das beste Material für Netze.
Im professionellen Bereich wird nichts anderes verwendet.
Die gummierten sind für mich zumindest fragwürdig.
Verbundsstoff, schwer, Umweltsünde, Gummi reibt auf der Haut viel mehr als Nylon.
Das erste gefangene Rotauge hat gleich 2-3 Schuppen verloren.
Und was passiert, wenn das Gummi spröde wird?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn das Gummi spröde wird?



Nachwuchs, schlimmstenfalls.
Deshalb immer nur dreimal verwenden(linksrum, rechtsrum und zum Schluss als Kaugummi)!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die runden bzw. ovalen Friedfischer-Dingelchen Kescherköpfe nerven mich eher, weil ich dann noch einen zweiten richtig großen Kescher zusätzlich mitnehmen muss, wegen "richtiger" Fische mit unabdingbarer Keschernotwendigkeit.


Ging mit lange Zeit auch so, aber ich muss sagen mit dem 70cm oval Kopf hatte ich bisher auch bei Karpfen bis 15kg keine besonderen Probleme, da der Kescher ein tiefes Netz hat. Die Probleme kamen dann eher von Rute, Schnur und Vorfach....

Seit letzter Saison nutze ich als Kescherstab so ein 2+1 Modell (in 3m) wo man den Kopf an ein sehr kurzes Segment anschraubt und das hat mir das Handling gerade von größeren Fischen extrem erleichtert.


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel gerade mit diesen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daiwa 20 GS BR LT 4000-C
> 
> 
> Daiwa GS BR LT 4000-C Kompakt und im Retrodesign! Die GS BR LT 4000-C überzeugt sowohl auf der optischen als auch technischen Ebene.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nordfishing77.at


Die gehen in mehrfacher Hinsicht in die Richtige Richtung.   
Es gibt sie aber auch in schönen Neuauflagen aus der LT Familie in Vanilla oder mit Freilauf:






						DAIWA Deutschland - Spinnrollen - GS LTD - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				









						DAIWA Deutschland - Bite'N Run Freilaufrollen - GS BR LT - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				




Die sind bei gleicher Schnurkapazität und Optik wie die 17er Version vielleicht etwas leichter und feiner für die eleganten 1,25 und 1,5 Drennanstöckchen. Vielleicht wären die einen Blick oder ein Probekurbeln Wert?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Da hier einigen die Blankfarbe der Drennan Specialist Ruten so gut gefallen: Habt ihr Vorschläge für optisch passende Rollen?
> 
> Ich liebäugel gerade mit diesen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daiwa 20 GS BR LT 4000-C
> 
> 
> Daiwa GS BR LT 4000-C Kompakt und im Retrodesign! Die GS BR LT 4000-C überzeugt sowohl auf der optischen als auch technischen Ebene.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nordfishing77.at


Also für mein Empfinden passt die goldene Spule und dann auch noch der schwarze Glanzlack überhaupt nicht, beisst sich mit matt und natur angepasst.

Passender wäre der einfachere Vorgänger, bei den Daiwa LT Serien gibt es aktuell passend auch sehr viel Auswahl:


			https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/media/image/product/55847/lg/daiwa-19-emcast-br-lt-4000-c.jpg
		

Die hat schon jemand hier im Gebrauch ...

Oder diese, die habe ich und mechanisch ist das hinreichend bzw. gut & wartbar gebaut, und dabei auch noch gut&günstig, E-Spulen gibts auch gut.
Optisch sind die unauffällig, wie sich das für so eine Rute gehört.


			https://fischdeal.de/media/757fa237f3023839.jpg
		

Die hat schon jemand hier im Gebrauch ...


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Minimax Ich habe zu spät gemerkt, dass ich den link auf die alte Variante gepostet habe und habe es auf den aktuellen LT link geändert.

Was mich an den Rollen stört ist das es keine Ersatzspule dazu gibt und ich auch keine zu kaufen finde.

EDIT: Nordlichtangler Danke. Ich sehe schon hier kommen die Vorschläge, die ich auch im Auge hatte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dazu hatte ich schon voreilend  was zu geschrieben ... ohne E-Spulen geht gar nicht.


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Minimax Ich habe zu spät gemerkt, dass ich den link auf die alte Variante gepostet habe und habe es auf den aktuellen LT link geändert.
> 
> Was mich an den Rollen stört ist das es keine Ersatzspule dazu gibt und ich auch keine zu kaufen finde.
> 
> EDIT: Nordlichtangler Danke. Ich sehe schon hier kommen die Vorschläge, die ich auch im Auge hatte





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dazu hatte ich schon voreilend  was zu geschrieben ... ohne E-Spulen geht gar nicht.


Bei den Daiwa Emcast BR LT liegt eine Ersatzspule bei, daher habe ich mir auch zwei davon im Gebrauch. Ich kann nur Gutes berichten.
Sind auch dezenter im Design als die GS, bei vermutlich identischem Innenleben. Fehlt nur die coole Holzkurbel der GS..


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Hast Du die beiden Emcast in der selben Größe? Was mich interessieren würde ist, ob sich die 4000er und die 5000er Spulen auf den Bodies austauschen lassen. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich vermute, dass das wie bei den 2500 und 3000 LT FD nur in eine Richtung geht.
Die 4000er werden den engeren Rotor haben, wobei 5000er Spulen wahrscheinlich nicht drauf passen werden.
Umgekehrt aber schon. In 5000 zu kaufen böte dann mehr Möglichkeiten.
Könnte von den Ryobi Applause abgenommen sein, da gibt es mit 4000 4500 und 5000 lange schon solche sehr schöne Kompatibilität,
die Spulengrößen-Nummern wurde für Globeride/Daiwa mit den LT ja auch so jüngst passend angepasst.
Bei der späteren Ecusima IV passen sogar 3000 und 4000 endlich wechselweise, Shimano konnte das auch mal im letzten Jahrtausend liefern.
Die bzw. der nun wichtige Rollenhersteller kennt sich lange damit aus, alles was Herstellungsaufwand reduziert, wird da heute gerne gemacht.
Am weitesten fortgeschritten in der Richtung im offensichtlichsten Sinne ist die (Weihei/Ryobi) Tubertini Concept-D Match, 3500 4500 5500 6500 in 4 Stufen, normale 4000 u. 5000 passen auch.
Hier sehr schön mit den weiten Spaltmaßen nach innen und außen zu sehen:


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/m7sAAOSweqNgSxkX/s-l1600.jpg
		


Mechanisch ist ein engerer Rotor fast immer eine Wechselsperre, ein weiterer jedoch nicht.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,
Petri an alle.
Dieses Wochenende komme ich hoffentlich auch endlich wieder zum Wasser. Die Wasserstände sind mittlerweile recht niedrig , so dass man auch wieder die Swingtip vernünftig einsetzen kann.

Im August und September habe ich jeweils eine Woche Urlaub. Im August geht es nach Egmond aan Zee. Jetzt möchte meine holde gerne mal einen Tag im Meer angeln. Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Tip für ein Set aus 2 Brandungsruten und Rollen für so eine Aktion? Vernünftiges Dreibein (denke ich nehme das Korum riverpod) und Schnur habe ich. Das Set sollte echt günstig sein, da ich vermute, dass es wenn überhaupt einmal im Jahr eingesetzt wird. Wenn es gut klappen sollte und wir öfter sowas machen dann würde ich was vernünftiges kaufen. Es sollte natürlich aber auch nicht bei einen kraftvollen Wurf in Einzelteile zerfallen 

Im September geht es dann endlich in die alte Heimat, für eine ganze Woche, nur ich alleine und Hund, an die gute alte Werse. Das wird für mich dieses Jahr anglerisch mein Highlight, am Flüsschen meiner Jugend wieder zu fischen. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt und überlege schon welche meiner Schätzchen mit dürfen.

Gesetzt sind bisher auf jeden Fall:

die Sphere bomb
die Sphere Feeder L
die Hardy Graphite Swingtip
die Abu Legerlite Swingtip
die Drennen Acolyte Ultra Match

fürs Gröbere und für Nachts die 3 Korum Opportunist XTND in 10ft und 2,25 lbs (die sich beim ersten Test sehr gut gemacht haben) sowie die Shimano Catana Stellfischrute.

Mal gucken ob das überhaupt alles rein passt 

Der Plan ist es neben reichlich Weißfisch endlich auch mal wieder eine Schleie zu erwischen. Ansonsten lasse ich mich einfach überraschen und genieße die Einsamkeit am Bootshaus.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Shimano konnte das auch mal im letzten Jahrtausend liefern.


Shimano kann das heute noch, nur es wissen die wenigsten, ebenso passen teilweise Spulen von ü20 Jahren alten Rollen auf die von heute und selbst einige Daiwa und Cormoran Spulen sind untereinander und mit Shimano kompatibel.
und da wir gerade bei Rollen sind  ich habe mir gerade heute zwei neue gegönnt, eine 3000er und eine 3500er von Shimano, da lässt sich leider nix untereinander tauschen, warum auch immer


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Hast Du die beiden Emcast in der selben Größe? Was mich interessieren würde ist, ob sich die 4000er und die 5000er Spulen auf den Bodies austauschen lassen. Weiß da jemand was?


Ich hab die 3000er Größe zwei mal. Es gibt auch eine Formel, um sich zu merken, welche LT-Spulengrößen mit welchen Rollengrößen kompatibel sind, aber irgendwie entzieht sich dies meinem Zugriff, ist vermutlich wie mit Rechts-Links-Schwäche. Magikus Nordlichtangler hats offenbar gerade nochmal erklärt, aber ich versteh es immer noch nicht.
Aber abgesehen von den Größen sind die Spulen der meisten (bis auf die teuren) LT-Modelle auch untereinander Tauschbar, Daiwa bietet nämlich generische LT-Ersatzspulen Modellunabhängig in den verschiedenen Größen an


----------



## rustaweli

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Petri an alle.
> Dieses Wochenende komme ich hoffentlich auch endlich wieder zum Wasser. Die Wasserstände sind mittlerweile recht niedrig , so dass man auch wieder die Swingtip vernünftig einsetzen kann.
> 
> Im August und September habe ich jeweils eine Woche Urlaub. Im August geht es nach Egmond aan Zee. Jetzt möchte meine holde gerne mal einen Tag im Meer angeln. Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Tip für ein Set aus 2 Brandungsruten und Rollen für so eine Aktion? Vernünftiges Dreibein (denke ich nehme das Korum riverpod) und Schnur habe ich. Das Set sollte echt günstig sein, da ich vermute, dass es wenn überhaupt einmal im Jahr eingesetzt wird. Wenn es gut klappen sollte und wir öfter sowas machen dann würde ich was vernünftiges kaufen. Es sollte natürlich aber auch nicht bei einen kraftvollen Wurf in Einzelteile zerfallen
> 
> Im September geht es dann endlich in die alte Heimat, für eine ganze Woche, nur ich alleine und Hund, an die gute alte Werse. Das wird für mich dieses Jahr anglerisch mein Highlight, am Flüsschen meiner Jugend wieder zu fischen. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt und überlege schon welche meiner Schätzchen mit dürfen.
> 
> Gesetzt sind bisher auf jeden Fall:
> 
> die Sphere bomb
> die Sphere Feeder L
> die Hardy Graphite Swingtip
> die Abu Legerlite Swingtip
> die Drennen Acolyte Ultra Match
> 
> fürs Gröbere und für Nachts die 3 Korum Opportunist XTND in 10ft und 2,25 lbs (die sich beim ersten Test sehr gut gemacht haben) sowie die Shimano Catana Stellfischrute.
> 
> Mal gucken ob das überhaupt alles rein passt
> 
> Der Plan ist es neben reichlich Weißfisch endlich auch mal wieder eine Schleie zu erwischen. Ansonsten lasse ich mich einfach überraschen und genieße die Einsamkeit am Bootshaus.


Nimmst Du echt all die Ruten mit?
Welche Legerlite ist das?
Viel Freude mit den neuen Rollen!


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nimmst Du echt all die Ruten mit?
> Welche Legerlite ist das?
> Viel Freude mit den neuen Rollen!


ja echt  Ganz einfach erklärt:

Da ich dort wirklich 24 Stunden angeln werde. Über Tag fisch ich immer ein Duo, eine ganz fein ,eine mit etwas größeren Köder. Am liebsten Swingtip, also die Legerlite (ist ne 111 und habe ich seinerzeit extra für dieses Gewässer gekauft) und die Hardy. Wenn Strömung , Wind oder Entfernung das nicht zulassen kommen die Sphere - s -n - keine Ahnung zum Einsatz. Da drei Ruten erlaubt liegt dann etwas abseits die Stellfischrute als Joker oder Abends mit Wurm vor den Seerosen. Die Drennan Matchrute ist klar, wenn ich mal etwas wandern gehe oder so mal mit Pose fischen will. Nachts kommen dann die 3 Korum-Ruten raus in der Hoffnung auf einen schönen Aal oder Wels (habe dort schon 1,40m Welse gefangen).
Da ich im Bootshaus knapp 20m vom Wasser weg schlafen bleiben die die ganze Nacht draußen, vielleicht hänge ich auch mal nen Bolie dran. Die Funke vom Bissanzeiger steht dann direkt auf dem Tisch neben meiner Liege und weckt mich zuverlässig.

Also was sich auf den ersten Blick so viel anhört ist dann doch durchaus durchdacht. Da ich dort eine Woche nicht wegkomme will ich natürlich auch auf alles vorbereitet sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> ja echt  Ganz einfach erklärt:
> 
> Da ich dort wirklich 24 Stunden angeln werde.
> 
> Also was sich auf den ersten Blick so viel anhört ist dann doch durchaus durchdacht. Da ich dort eine Woche nicht wegkomme will ich natürlich auch auf alles vorbereitet sein.


Für ne ganze Woche wird das schon eher knapp , und die Spinnausrüstung für Abstauber hast duch auch noch nicht dabei, inkl. Wels ja.
Treibbrotangeln für die kommende Hitzeperiode sollte damit noch notdürftig klappen.

Ist die ABU Legerlite mal vom orangebraunen Zapfen her repariert worden und die Wicklungen neu gemacht? (Dyneema selfmade)
Sieht eher wie ein Quick-Fix aus, kann aber auch an den damaligen Rutenhandwerkern liegen. Immerhin steht da sogar orginal Made in Scotland drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Shimano kann das heute noch, nur es wissen die wenigsten, ebenso passen teilweise Spulen von ü20 Jahren alten Rollen auf die von heute und selbst einige Daiwa und Cormoran Spulen sind untereinander und mit Shimano kompatibel.


Sowas lese ich ja sehr gerne ...
Gab leider schon ein paar größere Sprünge und Änderungen - von mir aus müssten die Spulengrundmaße und Achsenaufnahmen sich überhaupt nicht ändern.



Thomas. schrieb:


> und da wir gerade bei Rollen sind  ich habe mir gerade heute zwei neue gegönnt, eine 3000er und eine 3500er von Shimano, da lässt sich leider nix untereinander tauschen, warum auch immer


Die haben auf die dicke Rolle doch nicht ernsthaft (einfach nur) eine 3500 drauf geprintet ?


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die haben auf die dicke Rolle doch nicht ernsthaft (einfach nur) eine 3500 drauf geprintet ?


Doch - das machen die. Wohl um anzudeuten dass es sich um eine Rolle für hauchdünne Geflechte handelt...
Trotzdem ein nettes Teil..


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob das überhaupt alles rein passt


Du solltest vielleicht mal über einen zweier Führerschein nachdenken...
Wobei ich neun Ruten für ne Woche Angeln keinesfalls als zuviel empfinde.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die haben auf die dicke Rolle doch nicht ernsthaft 3500 drauf geprintet ?


 haben die gemacht, ist praktisch eine 14000er mit andere Spule, wiegt 643gr. (gewogen)


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist die ABU Legerlite mal vom orangebraunen Zapfen her repariert worden und die Wicklungen neu gemacht? (Dyneema selfmade)
> Sieht eher wie ein Quick-Fix aus, kann aber auch an den damaligen Rutenhandwerkern liegen. Immerhin steht da sogar orginal Made in Scotland drauf.


Meines Wissens ist das so original. Können vielleicht die anderen beantworten die solche Ruten haben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> haben die gemacht, ist praktisch eine 14000er mit andere Spule, wiegt 643gr. (gewogen)



Also vollkommen falsch, das konnten die schon mal besser, Daiwa inzwischen auch.

Da gibt es das C für übergroße Spule und geschrumpften Körper (Compact Body), und das S = Shallow usw. für geschrumpfte Spulenkapazität.
Maßgeblich ist aber die Spulengröße und Durchmesser, insbesondere für Weitwurfrollen.
Also ist das ganz deutlich eine Ultegra 14000 SSS
(SSS = Super-Shallow-Spool)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, da hat jemand einfach nur gepennt 

Die Rechnung 14000 * 1/4 = 3500, also als 1/4 Rolle wollen die nicht wirklich so machen ...
da zahlt man dann gerne auch nur 1/4 vom Preis.

Als hochroutinierter regelmäßiger Shimano-Kunde würde ich mich bei einer derart aufgedruckten Type 3500 im Laden nass machen vor lachen ...  
und die wären schuld.


----------



## Verstrahlt

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Was mich an den Rollen stört ist das es keine Ersatzspule dazu gibt und ich auch keine zu kaufen finde.








						DAIWA Ersatzspule für Angelrolle GS LTD Frontbremse 19501 305 00
					

Ersatzspule Angelrolle, Spule für Angelrolle, Ersatzspule, Ersatzspule für Angelrolle, Spule für Rolle, Spule für Anglerrolle,19501 305 00,DAIWA




					www.fishernator.de
				




das problem ist leider immernoch das der Deutsche Daiwa Support "umzieht" schon seit 2 monaten -.- und sich deshalb nichts an ersatzteilen oder sonstigen sachen von denen besorgen lässt....


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Als hochroutinierter regelmäßiger Shimano-Kunde würde ich mich bei einer derart aufgedruckten Type 3500 im Laden nass machen vor lachen ...
> und die wären schuld.


im Laden geht es ja noch, aber wenn jemand das Teil im Netz bestellt hat und vorher nicht auf das Gewicht geschaut hat und sich nicht schon da ein wenig Gedanken gemacht hat dem wird der schlag treffen wenn er sie auspackt und mit einer Rolle in der Größe von 3000-4000er rechnet  , selbst die  Shimano Ultegra 5500 xsd ist wesentlich kleiner wie die 3500.
Aber ich habe schon lange mit der 3500er oder der 14000er geliebäugelt (ich mag ja große Rollen) da ich für meine Preston Monster Method Feeder noch eine neue Rolle wollte, da passt der Name Monster wenigstes zur Rolle, eben so wollte ich mal eine mit Instant Drag Bremssystem (QD) haben um zu wissen über was die anderen reden.
Die Bremse hat hat mich dann auch schwer beeindruckt, 1/4 Umdrehungen von auf, auf zu, zum Feedern wahrscheinlich eine Tolle Sache, zum Karpfen fischen finde ich persönlich die einfachen ordinären Freilaufrollen besser.
PS. die Spulen der 3500 und 14000er sind untereinander Tauschbar, welcher Hersteller kann da schon mithalten in der Größenordnung  .

Optisch genau mein Ding  und die beste Schnurverlegung die ich je gesehen habe (0,23 Mono), die Spule hat ein Fassungsvermögen von 0,20-200m


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> DAIWA Ersatzspule für Angelrolle GS LTD Frontbremse 19501 305 00
> 
> 
> Ersatzspule Angelrolle, Spule für Angelrolle, Ersatzspule, Ersatzspule für Angelrolle, Spule für Rolle, Spule für Anglerrolle,19501 305 00,DAIWA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fishernator.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das problem ist leider immernoch das der Deutsche Daiwa Support "umzieht" schon seit 2 monaten -.- und sich deshalb nichts an ersatzteilen oder sonstigen sachen von denen besorgen lässt....


Danke. Die Seite hatte ich auch gefunden, aber wie Du schreibst leider nicht lieferbar. Den einzigen Shop den ich gefunden haben war einer in Polen der die 4000er auf Lager hat.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Im September geht es dann endlich in die alte Heimat, für eine ganze Woche, nur ich alleine und Hund, an die gute alte Werse. Das wird für mich dieses Jahr anglerisch mein Highlight, am Flüsschen meiner Jugend wieder zu fischen. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt und überlege schon welche meiner Schätzchen mit dürfen.


Eine gute Entscheidung.
Da sind dann auch nicht so viele Kanuten unterwegs.
Dies Jahr sind auch schon wieder einige Welse im Wäldchen oberhalb gefangen worden.
Schleien am alten Freibad,ca 100 meter oberhalb von deinem Häuschen.
Und gute Döbel im Bereich von der Fischtreppe.
Sag mal Bescheid wann Du vor Ort bist ich schau mal vorbei.


----------



## skyduck

phirania ich melde mich auf jeden Fall wenn ich da bin. Im Moment wird es wahrscheinlich vom 10. bis zum 17. sein.


----------



## kuttenkarl

skyduck schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist das so original. Können vielleicht die anderen beantworten die solche Ruten haben?


Ist bei meiner 112 genauso.
Das grau der Rute ist Lack. Wenn man Glasruten abschleift, kommt oft dies braun-orange zum Vorschein.


----------



## Slappy

Soooo. 
Morgen früh geht es nach Sonthofen. 
Mit dabei sind natürlich die DRX und die S7 sowie auch meine LK Allround. 
Jetzt habe ich mal ein wenig geschaut und ich werde vermutlich hauptsächlich am Weidachsee in Blaichach angeln. 
Wenn dort schon mal jemand war, ich nehme gerne Tips an. 
Ansonsten werde ich natürlich auch berichten


----------



## Thomas.

Habe gerade mal bei Maps geschaut, ich würde die Flüsse (Bach?) mit treibender Pose beackern.
viel Erfolg und viel schöneren Urlaub und Erholung Slappy 

PS. ich würde keine Rute mit nehmen, kauf dir da eine


----------



## Slappy

Die Bäche sind wohl nur für Flyboys und in der Iller sind Naturköder verboten.... 




Thomas. schrieb:


> . ich würde keine Rute mit nehmen, kauf dir da eine


Sehr gut   
Ich bin froh, das ich überhaupt Ruten mitnehmen darf


----------



## Forelle74

Slappy schrieb:


> Soooo.
> Morgen früh geht es nach Sonthofen.
> Mit dabei sind natürlich die DRX und die S7 sowie auch meine LK Allround.
> Jetzt habe ich mal ein wenig geschaut und ich werde vermutlich hauptsächlich am Weidachsee in Blaichach angeln.
> Wenn dort schon mal jemand war, ich nehme gerne Tips an.
> Ansonsten werde ich natürlich auch berichten


Hallo an alle.
Slappy.
Du meinst nicht den Waidachsee in Österreich oder/ Leutasch?
Das ist ein Forellen Puff.
War da schonmal.
Da bekommt man ne Kühlbox mit zum Eintritt.

Gibt aber Klasse Salmoniden Strecken in der Nähe.
Isar,Leutascher Aach usw..

Hab grad nochmal gegoogelt 

Gibt da Tatsächlich noch einen iim Allgäu. 
Den kenn ich nicht.
Gibt aber generelll nette Gewässer dort. 
Ich war schon öfter an kleinen Seen dort in der Ecke Angeln. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## skyduck

Morgen liebe Petrijünger,

Slappy viel Erfolg an deinen Urlaubs-Gewässern, ich freue mich auf Berichte.

ich habe gerade den Absolute36 Feederchair von Preston entdeckt. Leider noch nirgends verfügbar. Hat den vielleicht jemand schon live gesehen? Das wäre wahrscheinlich selbst für meine Catcher-Figur eine echte Alternative zur Sitzkiepe. Das Vorgängermodell habe ich gehabt aber da man dort die Beine einklappen konnte wie bei allen anderen Modellen auch hat alles immer nur gewackelt und genervt (speziell jetzt der Feederarm) so dass man entweder wie eine Salzsäule sitzen musste oder feine Bisse schwer erkennen konnte.
Deswegen bin ich auf eine Sitzkiepe umgestiegen. Die sind natürlich komplett gefüllt und mit Drehsitz (der weigt alleine schon 3,5 kg) wenig Rückenfreundlich was das Tragen anbetrifft und der Transport im Auto nimmt auch recht viel Platz weg. Meine komplette gefüllte Kiepe wiegt über 20kg.

Bei diesen neuen Stuhl-Modell nimmt man die echt dicken 36mm Beine komplett raus und steckt sie in eine Halterung hinter den Sitz zum Transport. Der komplette Sitzrahmen ist verschweißt und aus einen Stück, was mMn eine ähnliche Stabilität wie eine Kiepe haben sollte. Gewicht habe ich jetzt nirgends gefunden wäre aber auch interessant. Schwierig, schwierig aber leider kenne ich und mein Konto die Antwort wahrscheinlich sowieso schon...


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> bei allen anderen Modellen auch hat alles immer nur gewackelt und genervt (speziell jetzt der Feederarm) so dass man entweder wie eine Salzsäule sitzen musste oder feine Bisse schwer erkennen konnte.



Wie rwäre es denn mit einem normalen Stuhl und daneben die Rute auf zwei Haltern abgelegt?
Da wackelt nix!


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca, geht natürlich auch und mache ich ja auch oft genug, aber es gibt auch genug Stellen wo eine Fußplatte und ein Feederarm, bzw. auch die anderen Anbauteile durchaus Sinn machen. Von der Bequemlichkeit und Fokussierung mal ganz zu schweigen. Da bei uns die Stellen oft rar sind bin ich meist recht stationär. Für den mobileren Angler ist das ganze Zeugs natürlich sowieso Mist. Wie gesagt geht auch um Dinge wie Seitentisch, Feederbox, etc. Der eine liebt es der andere findet es Quatsch... Ich schwanke da immer hin und her, das Optimum gibt es wohl nicht wirklich.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich habe da auch schon fast alle Varianten durch, außer einer Kiepe weil ich bei mir doch häufig relativ weite Fußwege habe.
Der für mich beste Kompromiss sieht aktuell so aus:







Wobei ich den Tisch noch geändert habe, da mir der große zu instabil war:






Mich hat zu beginn auch sehr gestört, dass der Feederarm bei jeder Bewegung wackelt, aber ich bilde mir ein inzwischen Bisse davon sehr gut unterscheiden zu können. Der Vorteil, dass ich den Stuhl an den Rucksack befestigen kann und somit sehr mobil bin und deswegen auch weitere Wege an (oft) bessere Plätze nicht mehr scheue überwiegt für mich die Nachteile.





(Hier noch mit einem anderen Stuhl)


----------



## skyduck

ich glaube da muss sowieso jeder nach seinen eigenen Gutdünken, das für ihn am besten passende Setup rausfinden. Da reicht die Range ja von eine Rute, Kleinzeug in der Weste und einen kleinen Hock bis zur Wohnzimmer Ausstattung. Ist sowohl eine Frage der eigenen Philosophie wie natürlich auch von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Ich pendele immer hin und her. an meine momentane Hausstrecke komme ich am besten mit Ebike und Anhänger und Gewicht zählt für mich nur beim von Hänger heben. Da darf es auch mal mehr und bequem sein mit Kiepe, viel Tackle und Ruten, Brolly und Grill. Es gibt aber auch Stellen da zählt jedes Gramm und ich bin mit dem Mini ultralite Chair am kleinen Rucksack von Korum und einen leichten 2rod quiver unterwegs.


----------



## skyduck

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch schon fast alle Varianten durch, außer einer Kiepe weil ich bei mir doch häufig relativ weite Fußwege habe.
> Der für mich beste Kompromiss sieht aktuell so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381767
> 
> 
> Wobei ich den Tisch noch geändert habe, da mir der große zu instabil war:



jep das Ding vom Korum (maxi table hieß der  glaube ich)hatte ich auch mal, ohne zusätzlichen Stützarm ist das total Mist. Vollpacken kannst den auch nicht dann fällt der Stuhl bald um oder du denkst der macht gleich ne Biege. Der Rucksack und das quiver sind Klasse (auch das foldall davon ist sehr gut, habe beide). Den Stuhl habe ich ohne Armlehnen als 2,5kg Version, für mich schon sehr ausfüllend  . Aber generell hat Korum da viele gute Sachen, habe sogar noch den Stuhl und die Tasche vom ersten roving kit mit den kleinen viereckigen Beinen, Schulterriemen und Tasche zum dranhängen.


----------



## rustaweli

Viel Spaß Slappy ! 
Die Iller..., öfter bin(und fahre) ich da vorbeigefahren und immer wieder wünsche ich mir dort angeln zu dürfen. Aber egal wo Du letztendlich Fischen gehst - Petri! 
Aber eine Sache interessiert mich doch brennend. Warum fiel Deine Entscheidung auf die LK und nicht die MC?


----------



## juergent60

Slappy schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mal ein wenig geschaut und ich werde vermutlich hauptsächlich am Weidachsee in Blaichach angeln.
> Wenn dort schon mal jemand war, ich nehme gerne Tips an.
> Ansonsten werde ich natürlich auch berichten


Viel kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber das Wasser ist glasklar, schimmert in einem wunderschönen grün und ABARTIG KALT.


----------



## Slappy

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Slappy.
> Du meinst nicht den Waidachsee in Österreich oder/ Leutasch?
> Das ist ein Forellen Puff.
> War da schonmal.
> Da bekommt man ne Kühlbox mit zum Eintritt.
> 
> Gibt aber Klasse Salmoniden Strecken in der Nähe.
> Isar,Leutascher Aach usw..
> 
> Hab grad nochmal gegoogelt
> 
> Gibt da Tatsächlich noch einen iim Allgäu.
> Den kenn ich nicht.
> Gibt aber generelll nette Gewässer dort.
> Ich war schon öfter an kleinen Seen dort in der Ecke Angeln.
> Grüße Michi


Ja, ne. Es ist tatsächlich der im Allgäu 


skyduck schrieb:


> viel Erfolg an deinen Urlaubs-Gewässern, ich freue mich auf Berichte.


Die werden kommen  


rustaweli schrieb:


> Viel Spaß @Slappy !
> Die Iller..., öfter bin(und fahre) ich da vorbeigefahren und immer wieder wünsche ich mir dort angeln zu dürfen. Aber egal wo Du letztendlich Fischen gehst - Petri!
> Aber eine Sache interessiert mich doch brennend. Warum fiel Deine Entscheidung auf die LK und nicht die MC?


Es ist die LK geworden weil ich damit einfach breiter aufgestellt bin. 
Und beide wollte ich nicht mitnehmen da das angeln nicht Hauptziel des Urlaubs ist.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich kann mich nur dem Professor anschließen: Sitzgelegenheit und RUtenhalter gehören entkoppelt, nur so lassen sich Probleme bei der Bisserkennung weitgehend vermeiden. Ich nehme auch immer mein kleines Korumstühlchen (das übrigens in den 5 Jahren der Benutzung doch schon sehr gelitten hat), und das Tripod des gleichen Herstellers. Das passt ganz gut. E4tSleepGoFishing: Den Rucksack für die Stuhlbefestigung haben ich auch, bin aber nicht wirklich glücklich damit. Weil der Stuhl zwischen Rücken und Rucksack befestigt ist, ist das ganze Gelumpe doch ziemlich unbequem. Da ich jetzt ja per Rad an die Gewässer fahre, habe ich einen Kumpel gebeten, eine Halterung für den Stuhl zu bauen, die sich am Gepäckträger befestigen lässt.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Weil der Stuhl zwischen Rücken und Rucksack befestigt ist


Da sieht man wieder, wie jeder anders ist. Genau das war meine Befürchtung, aber ich finde das System erstaunlich angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## Minimax

Seit ich meinen alten Supalite Chair von Korum mit dem Auto der Missus überfahren habe, und mir daher die neue Version kaufen musste, sind die leichten Korums für mich ein bisschen entzaubert.
Die neue Version hat verschiedene Mängel: 1) ist sie nicht oder nur sehr schwer mit den Clips an meinen Korum Rucksäcken kompatibel. 2) sind die hexagonalen Schlammteller der neuen Version den alten runden funktional unterlegen 3) und das wiegt schwerer: Lassen sie sich beim zusammengeklappten Stuhl nicht mehr so flach anlegen und machen das Ufermöbel beim Transport fülliger 4) nach einigen Saisons streckt sich nun, trotz meines hänflinghaften Kampfgewichts die Bespannung nun deutlich und gleitet sogar manchmal über die Holme.

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Der Supalite Chair ist Immer noch ein guter kompakter leichter Stuhl, der mir Treue Dienste leistet, aber die alte Version war der neuen wesentlich überlegen.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und nochmal zum traurigen Fall des verlorenen Keschers: vielen lieben Dank, Jungs für Euren Rat und Input. Ich habe jetzt nach viel Recherche mir erneut den Quatum Arm Out Kescher bestellt. Alles was ich sonst gesehen habe hat an der einen oder anderen Stelle die funktionalen Vorgaben nicht erfüllt. Nun will ich mal hoffen, das er bald ankommt und ich ihn recht bald nassmachen kann


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nach viel Recherche mir erneut den Quatum Arm Out Kescher bestellt.


ich habe mir mal das Video angeschaut, ist das der besagte Kescher? bin ja was Kescher betrifft so der geizige Mensch (man muss einen haben) aber den werde ich mir wohl auch besorgen, tolles Teil.
PS. in dem Video wird auch der Kescher von Sven P. vorgestellt


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und nochmal zum traurigen Fall des verlorenen Keschers: vielen lieben Dank, Jungs für Euren Rat und Input. Ich habe jetzt nach viel Recherche mir erneut den Quatum Arm Out Kescher bestellt. Alles was ich sonst gesehen habe hat an der einen oder anderen Stelle die funktionalen Vorgaben nicht erfüllt. Nun will ich mal hoffen, das er bald ankommt und ich ihn recht bald nassmachen kann


Ich hab den ja auch und mag ihn.... 
Aber..... 
Der Gürtelclip ist viel zu weich und der Schaustoffbobbel der den stab fixieren soll geht schnell kaputt. 
Ansonsten ist es mein Allroundkescher


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich hab den ja auch und mag ihn....
> Aber.....
> Der Gürtelclip ist viel zu weich und der Schaustoffbobbel der den stab fixieren soll geht schnell kaputt.
> Ansonsten ist es mein Allroundkescher


Ich hatte den Teleskopstiel niemals in Betrieb, sondern hab mir direkt nen kurzen FTM Luis (Hersteller Tubertini) drangeschraubt. Der ist  natürlich nun auch weg. Ich werde erstmal mit dem mitgelieferten probieren, der ist mir aber ein wenig zu lang im Transportmass und wabbelig.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Teleskopstiel niemals in Betrieb, sondern hab mir direkt nen kurzen FTM Luis (Hersteller Tubertini) drangeschraubt. Der ist  natürlich nun auch weg. Ich werde erstmal mit dem mitgelieferten probieren, der ist mir aber ein wenig zu lang im Transportmass und wabbelig.


Na, dann muss ich mir mal den Luis anschauen. Finde den originalen schon recht kurz


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich habe es gestern Abend mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Die neue 1 1/1 lb Rute hatte ja immer noch keinen Fisch und das sollte  sich hoffentlich ändern.

Ich bin an einen Altarm der Donau, der schon 1 Jahr länger als ich auf der Welt bin Naturschutzgebiet ist und für den ich diese Saison zum ersten mal seit ca. 20 Jahren wieder eine Karte habe. Das ist einer der Orte an dem ich meine ersten Gehversuche als Angler gemacht habe und das Wasser hat deswegen einen besonderen Platz in meinem Anglerherz. Dieses Bild ist an dem Gewässer aufgenommen:







Ich war erst um 18:15 am Parkplatz und da das Büchsenlicht gegen 21:30 weg sein sollte hatte ich nicht viel Zeit, um einen Flossenträger zum Landgang zu überreden. Also sollte es die nächste Stelle zum Parkplatz werden. Dort angekommen musste ich leider Feststellen: schon besetzt. Also weitere 500m marschieren...

Die nächste Stelle ist ein Steg den man auf halbem Weg einsehen kann und zu meiner Freude war der Steg leer. Noch über 2 vom Biber gefällte Bäume gekraxelt und ich war da. Zu meiner Überraschung war auch diese Stelle besetzt, der Kollege hatte sich entschieden vom Ufer aus zu fischen, so konnte ich ihn nicht sehen. Ich wollte nach einem freundlichen Gruß schon weiter, da sieht der Kollege meinen Rucksack und eine ähnliche Unterhaltung wie hier entstand, da er um den Rucksack wie er sagte "auch schon rumgeschlichen" ist. Dann noch das Gewicht des Stuhls getestet und über andere Gewässer, Methoden usw. geredet. Ein sehr nettes Gespräch entwickelt sich, aber mir lief die Zeit weg, also nett verabschiedet und nochmal 100m weiter an eine von mir nicht so geliebte Stelle, da dort sehr wenig Raum zum Werfen ist. Zum Glück ist alles schnell aufgebaut und nach 3 Würfen war auch der erste Platz gefunden und geclippt. Das Futter hatte ich zum Glück schon zu Hause angefeuchtet, also nur noch schnell durch den Sieb und etwas nachfeuchten. Das Futter war auch ein neuer Versuch, da meine "Stammsorten" nicht lieferbar sind wurde das hier zum ersten Mal eingesetzt:






3 große Körbe Futter und 1 Korb Micro Pellets vor gefüttert, die Rute ausgelegt und das selbe Spiel noch mit der zweiten Rute. Um 19:15 lagen endlich beide Ruten und so langsam fiel mir wieder ein warum ich schon früher ungern im Sommer hier her zum fischen kam: Stechmücken. Schnell die Regenklamotten an und trotzdem bekam ich am Gesicht, den Händen und durch die Socken über den Schuhen Duzende Stiche ab. Wer fangen will muss leiden.

Nach ~20min habe ich die Körbe neu befüllt und neu geworfen und es waren wieder ~ 20min vergangen und ich wollte wieder neu bestücken, da kam der erste Schnurschwimmer, also noch etwas Geduld. Dann ein Schnurschwimmer an der anderen Rute und wieder einer an der ersten Rute. Weitere 5min: Nichts.
Also entschloss ich mich die Körbe neu zu füllen greife die erste Rute und in der Sekunde als meine Hand die Rute berührt geht sie krumm. Nach kurzem intensivem Kampf war der erste Fisch mit der neuen 1 1/2 lb Rute gelandet:





*3,8 kg*

Glücklich und zufrieden, auch über die tolle Aktion der Rute, habe ich 2 Körbe nachgefüttert und beide Ruten wieder neu gelegt. Es dauerte wieder ziemlich genau 20 min und die selbe Rute ging wieder krumm. Und ein weiterer Schuppi konnte zum Landgang überredet werden:





*4,5 kg*

Der Fisch ist mir gerade aus den Händen gerutscht, da ging die andere Rute krumm und so kam es zum "Doppelschlag"






*4,3 kg*

Vollkommen zufrieden, so wie ich es nur beim Angeln sein kann, störten mich auch die Stechmücken schon lange nicht mehr und auch auf das bei mir sonst obligatorische Nachfütten habe ich verzichtet. Zu erst mal den Platz wieder ordentlich bekommen und beide Rute wieder legen. Dann könnte ich doch die Fische im AB in den "Live am Wasser" Thread posten, habe ich mir doch vorgenommen wieder aktiver im AB zu werden. Also Handy in die Hand und einen post verfasst. Ich war gerade dabei das letzte Bild einzufügen, da ging an der rechten Rute die Schnur schlaff. Ich mit der einen Hand die Rute hochgenommen (und Fischkontakt gespürt) und im Leichtsinn der Erfolgs noch mit der anderen Hand den Post abgeschickt.

Der Fisch verhielt sich aber anders als die davor gefangenen. Er wollte nicht über die Sandbank ins Tiefere, er kam auf mich zu. Da war es mit der Ruhe vorbei  
In Windeseile wieder Kontakt zum Fisch hergestellt und er hing zum Glück noch. Dann war ich damit beschäftigt ihn rechts vom überhängenden Busch fernzuhalten. Als das gelungen war schoss er schnurstracks zum im Wasser liegenden Biberbaum links. Das Spiel hat sich dann noch 2-3 mal wiederholt bis der Fisch das erste Mal die Oberfläche durchbrach. Spätestens jetzt lagen meine Nerven Blank, denn das war eindeutig eine Schleie und dazu noch eine Gute.

Ich denke die meisten von Euch kennen das. Man freut sich über jeden Fisch, aber es gibt 1 max. 2 Arten die haben für einen selbst etwas besonderes, diese Arten sind das Salz in der Suppe, die Fische, die man in seinen Träumen fängt, über die man alles liest, bei denen man große Augen bekommt wenn darüber gesprochen wird und man noch größere Ohren bekommt wenn über Fänge berichtet wird. Bei mir ist das die Schleie.
An meinen Hausgewässern fange ich im Jahr im Schnitt 0-3 Schleien, da ist jede einzelne etwas besonderes und auch noch ein gutes Exemplar bei mir Zuhause an der Leine zu haben ist etwas so seltenes, dass meine Nerven Achterbahn fahren. Aber zurück zum Drill.

Von den Hindernissen hatte ich den Fisch abhalten können jetzt drehte sie unter der Rutenspitze ihre Bahnen. Aber sie hatte noch eine letzte Idee: "Ich könnte doch noch unter das unterspülte Ufer schwimmen, da liegt ja auch noch ein Ast". Zu spüren wie die Schnur über den Ast schrammelt während ich versuche den Fisch wieder in freies Wasser zu dirigieren war fast Zuviel für meine Nerven. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (vermutlich ging der Drill max. 2min) konnte ich den Kopf über Wasser halten und mit dem ersten Kescherversuch konnte ich sie landen. Das war mit Sicherheit die größte Schleie die ich bisher gefangen habe, könnte die evtl. die magische Grenze überschreiten?

Noch aus der Zeit aus der das Bild oben stammt, habe ich meine magischen Größen für Fische. Da waren die Klassiker ein 1m Hecht (ich stehe immer noch bei 99cm), oder ein Karpfen über 10 kg (Ja, das war damals Kapital). So hatte ich für alle bei uns gängigen Fische eine magische Größe. Bei der Schleie waren es 50cm. Gewogen war sie, dank des 2+1 Kescherstabs an dem der Kopf so einfach abzunehmen ist, schnell: 3,5kg. Aber habe ich überhaupt ein Maßband dabei (ja ich weiß das ist Vorschrift, aber mir fiel ein, dass mein Standardmaßband noch im Spinnrucksack ist). Den Fisch nochmal im Kescher ins Wasser und den Rucksack durchsucht und zum Glück fündig geworden, das Ersatzmaßband war da wo es sein sollte (Was, wer mich kennt, eine Überraschung war). Und tatsächlich die magischen 50 wurden überschritten, der Fisch Maß 53cm. Aber jetzt habe ich so viel geschrieben, ich weiß was ihr wollt, ein Bild:





*53 cm | 3,5 kg*

Ich habe mir gerade nochmal die Sprachnachricht an meinen besten Angelbuddie angehört und das zittern in meiner eigenen Stimme zu hören lässt die Glücksgefühle gleich wieder zurückkommen.

Die ganzen Fänge gingen so schnell, das jetzt noch 45 min Licht übrig waren, aber ich war so glücklich und zufrieden, dass es sich gierig angefühlt hätte weiter zu angeln. Ich saß noch 15 min nur da und habe die Abendstimmung genossen:






Dann habe ich zusammengepackt und mich auf meine Belohnung zu Hause gefreut.






Und beim Genuss dieser südamerikanischen Leckerei fiel mir wieder ein post von Meerforelle 1959 ein, den ich noch süffisant kommentiert habe:






Wenn man bedenkt wie ich an die Stelle gekommen bin und wie sich alles noch verzögert hat bleib festzustellen Meerforelle 1959 hat einfach recht, aber leider, oder eher zum Glück, lässt sich das manchmal nicht voraus berechnen....


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern Abend mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Die neue 1 1/1 lb Rute hatte ja immer noch keinen Fisch und das sollte  sich hoffentlich ändern.
> 
> Ich bin an einen Altarm der Donau, der schon 1 Jahr länger als ich auf der Welt bin Naturschutzgebiet ist und für den ich diese Saison zum ersten mal seit ca. 20 Jahren wieder eine Karte habe. Das ist einer der Orte an dem ich meine ersten Gehversuche als Angler gemacht habe und das Wasser hat deswegen einen besonderen Platz in meinem Anglerherz. Dieses Bild ist an dem Gewässer aufgenommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381858
> 
> 
> Ich war erst um 18:15 am Parkplatz und da das Büchsenlicht gegen 21:30 weg sein sollte hatte ich nicht viel Zeit, um einen Flossenträger zum Landgang zu überreden. Also sollte es die nächste Stelle zum Parkplatz werden. Dort angekommen musste ich leider Feststellen: schon besetzt. Also weitere 500m marschieren...
> 
> Die nächste Stelle ist ein Steg den man auf halbem Weg einsehen kann und zu meiner Freude war der Steg leer. Noch über 2 vom Biber gefällte Bäume gekraxelt und ich war da. Zu meiner Überraschung war auch diese Stelle besetzt, der Kollege hatte sich entschieden vom Ufer aus zu fischen so konnte ich ihn nicht sehen. Ich wollte nach einen freundlichen Gruß schon weiter, da sieht der Kollege meinen Rucksack und eine ähnliche Unterhaltung wie hier entstand, da er um den Rucksack wie er sagte "auch schon rumgeschlichen" ist. Dann noch das Gewicht des Stuhls getestet und über andre Gewässer, Methoden usw. geredet. Ein sehr nettes Gespräch entwickelt sich, aber mir lief die Zeit weg, also nett verabschiedet und nochmal 100m weiter an eine von mir nicht so geliebte Stelle, da dort sehr wenig Raum zum Werfen ist. Zum Glück ist alles schnell aufgebaut und nach 3 Würfen war auch der erste Platz gefunden und geclippt. Das Futter hatte ich zum Glück schon zu Hause angefeuchtet, also nur noch schnell durch den Sieb und etwas nachfeuchten. Das Futter war auch ein neuer Versuch, da meine "Stammsorten" nicht lieferbar sind wurde das hier zum ersten Mal eingesetzt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381864
> 
> 
> 3 große Körbe Futter und 1 Korb Micro Pellets vor gefüttert, die Rute ausgelegt und das selbe Spiel noch mit der zweiten Rute. Um 19:15 lagen endlich beide Ruten und so langsam fiel mir wieder ein warum ich schon früher ungern im Sommer hier her zum fischen kam: Stechmücken. Schnell die Regenklamotten an und trotzdem bekam ich am Gesicht, den Händen und durch die Socken über den Schuhen Duzende Stiche ab. Wer fangen will muss leiden.
> 
> Nach ~20min habe ich die Körbe neu befüllt und neu geworfen und es waren wieder ~ 20min vergangen und ich wollte wieder neu bestücken, da kam der erste Schnurschwimmer, also noch etwas Geduld. Dann ein Schnurschwimmer an der anderen Rute und wieder einer an der ersten Rute. Weitere 5min: Nichts.
> Also entschloss ich mich die Körbe neu zu füllen greife die erste Rute und in der Sekunde als meine Hand die Rute berührt geht sie krumm. Nach kurzem intensivem Kampf war der erste Fisch mit der neuen 1 1/2 lb Rute gelandet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381866
> 
> *3,8 kg*
> 
> Glücklich und zufrieden, auch über die tolle Aktion der Rute, habe ich 2 Körbe nachgefüttert und beide Ruten wieder neu gelegt. Es dauerte wieder ziemlich genau 20 min und die selbe Rute ging wieder krumm. Und ein weiterer Schuppi konnte zum Landgang überredet werden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381867
> 
> *4,5 kg*
> 
> Der Fisch ist mir gerade aus den Händen gerutscht, da ging die andere Rute krumm und so kam es zum "Doppelschlag"
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381868
> 
> *4,3 kg*
> 
> Vollkommen zufrieden, so wie ich es nur beim Angeln sein kann, störten mich auch die Stechmücken schon lange nicht mehr und auch auf das bei mir sonst obligatorische Nachfütten habe ich verzichtet. Zu erst mal den Platz wieder ordentlich bekommen und beide Rute wieder legen. Dann könnte ich doch die Fische im AB in den "Live am Wasser" Thread posten, habe ich mir doch vorgenommen wieder aktiver im AB zu werden. Also Handy in die Hand und einen post verfasst. Ich war gerade dabei das letzte Bild einzufügen, da ging an der rechten Rute die Schnur schlaff. Ich mit der einen Hand die Rute hochgenommen (und Fischkontakt gespürt) und im Leichtsinn der Erfolgs noch mit der anderen Hand den Post abgeschickt.
> 
> Der Fisch verhielt sich aber anders als die davor gefangenen. Er wollte nicht über die Sandbank ins Tiefere, er kam auf mich zu. Da war es mit der Ruhe vorbei
> In Windeseile wieder Kontakt zum Fisch hergestellt und er hing zum Glück noch. Dann war ich damit beschäftigt ihn rechts vom überhängenden Busch fernzuhalten. Als das gelungen war schoss er schnurstracks zum im Wasser liegenden Biberbaum links. Das Spiel hat sich dann noch 2-3 mal wiederholt bis der Fisch das erste Mal die Oberfläche durchbrach. Spätestens jetzt lagen meine Nerven Blank, denn das war eindeutig eine Schleie und dazu noch eine Gute.
> 
> Ich denke die meisten von Euch kennen das. Man freut sich über jeden Fisch, aber es gibt 1 max. 2 Arten die haben für einen selbst etwas besonderes, diese Arten sind das Salz in der Suppe, die Fische, die man in seinen Träumen fängt, über die man alles liest, bei denen man große Augen bekommt wenn darüber gesprochen wird und man noch größere Ohren bekommt wenn über Fänge berichtet wird. Bei mir ist das die Schleie.
> An meinen Hausgewässern fange ich im Jahr im Schnitt 0-3 Schleien, da ist jede einzelne etwas besonderes und auch noch ein gutes Exemplar bei mir Zuhause an der Leine zu haben ist etwas so seltenes, dass meine Nerven Achterbahn fahren. Aber zurück zum Drill.
> 
> Von den Hindernissen hatte ich den Fisch abhalten können jetzt drehte sie unter der Rutenspitze ihre Bahnen. Aber sie hatte noch eine letzte Idee: "Ich könnte doch noch unter das unterspülte Ufer schwimmen, da liegt ja auch noch ein Ast". Zu spüren wie die Schnur über den Ast schrammelt während ich versuche den Fisch wieder in freies Wasser zu dirigieren war fast Zuviel für meine Nerven. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (vermutlich ging der Drill max. 2min) konnte ich den Kopf über Wasser halten und mit dem ersten Kescherversuch konnte ich sie landen. Das war mit Sicherheit die größte Schleie die ich bisher gefangen habe, könnte die evtl. die magische Grenze überschreiten?
> 
> Noch aus der Zeit aus der das Bild oben stammt, habe ich meine magischen Größen für Fische. Da waren die Klassiker ein 1m Hecht (ich stehe immer noch bei 99cm), oder ein Karpfen über 10 kg (Ja, das war damals Kapital). So hatte ich für alle bei uns gängigen Fische eine magische Größe. Bei der Schleie waren es 50cm. Gewogen war sie, dank des 2+1 Kescherstabs an dem der Kopf so einfach abzunehmen ist, schnell: 3,5kg. Aber habe ich überhaupt ein Maßband dabei (ja ich weiß das ist Vorschrift, aber mir fiel ein, dass mein Standardmaßband noch im Spinnrucksack ist). Den Fisch nochmal im Kescher ins Wasser und den Rucksack durchsucht und zum Glück fündig geworden, das Ersatzmaßband war da wo es sein sollte (Was, wer mich kennt, eine Überraschung war). Und tatsächlich die magischen 50 wurden überschritten, der Fisch Maß 53cm. Aber jetzt habe ich so viel geschrieben, ich weiß was ihr wollt, ein Bild:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381872
> 
> *53 cm | 3,5 kg*
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade nochmal die Sprachnachricht an meinen besten Angelbuddie angehört und das zittern in meiner eigenen Stimme zu hören lässt die Glücksgefühle gleich wieder zurückkommen.
> 
> Die ganzen Fänge gingen so schnell, das jetzt noch 45 min Licht übrig waren, aber ich war so glücklich und zufrieden, dass es sich gierig angefühlt hätte weiter zu angeln. Ich saß noch 15 min nur da und habe die Abendstimmung genossen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381873
> 
> 
> Dann habe ich zusammengepackt und mich auf meine Belohnung zu Hause gefreut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381874


Ganz Herzliches Petri zu Deuner magischen Schleie. Und vielen Dank für den tollen spannenden Bericht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht und tolle Fische.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Slappy

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern Abend mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Die neue 1 1/1 lb Rute hatte ja immer noch keinen Fisch und das sollte  sich hoffentlich ändern.
> 
> Ich bin an einen Altarm der Donau, der schon 1 Jahr länger als ich auf der Welt bin Naturschutzgebiet ist und für den ich diese Saison zum ersten mal seit ca. 20 Jahren wieder eine Karte habe. Das ist einer der Orte an dem ich meine ersten Gehversuche als Angler gemacht habe und das Wasser hat deswegen einen besonderen Platz in meinem Anglerherz. Dieses Bild ist an dem Gewässer aufgenommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381858
> 
> 
> Ich war erst um 18:15 am Parkplatz und da das Büchsenlicht gegen 21:30 weg sein sollte hatte ich nicht viel Zeit, um einen Flossenträger zum Landgang zu überreden. Also sollte es die nächste Stelle zum Parkplatz werden. Dort angekommen musste ich leider Feststellen: schon besetzt. Also weitere 500m marschieren...
> 
> Die nächste Stelle ist ein Steg den man auf halbem Weg einsehen kann und zu meiner Freude war der Steg leer. Noch über 2 vom Biber gefällte Bäume gekraxelt und ich war da. Zu meiner Überraschung war auch diese Stelle besetzt, der Kollege hatte sich entschieden vom Ufer aus zu fischen, so konnte ich ihn nicht sehen. Ich wollte nach einem freundlichen Gruß schon weiter, da sieht der Kollege meinen Rucksack und eine ähnliche Unterhaltung wie hier entstand, da er um den Rucksack wie er sagte "auch schon rumgeschlichen" ist. Dann noch das Gewicht des Stuhls getestet und über andere Gewässer, Methoden usw. geredet. Ein sehr nettes Gespräch entwickelt sich, aber mir lief die Zeit weg, also nett verabschiedet und nochmal 100m weiter an eine von mir nicht so geliebte Stelle, da dort sehr wenig Raum zum Werfen ist. Zum Glück ist alles schnell aufgebaut und nach 3 Würfen war auch der erste Platz gefunden und geclippt. Das Futter hatte ich zum Glück schon zu Hause angefeuchtet, also nur noch schnell durch den Sieb und etwas nachfeuchten. Das Futter war auch ein neuer Versuch, da meine "Stammsorten" nicht lieferbar sind wurde das hier zum ersten Mal eingesetzt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381864
> 
> 
> 3 große Körbe Futter und 1 Korb Micro Pellets vor gefüttert, die Rute ausgelegt und das selbe Spiel noch mit der zweiten Rute. Um 19:15 lagen endlich beide Ruten und so langsam fiel mir wieder ein warum ich schon früher ungern im Sommer hier her zum fischen kam: Stechmücken. Schnell die Regenklamotten an und trotzdem bekam ich am Gesicht, den Händen und durch die Socken über den Schuhen Duzende Stiche ab. Wer fangen will muss leiden.
> 
> Nach ~20min habe ich die Körbe neu befüllt und neu geworfen und es waren wieder ~ 20min vergangen und ich wollte wieder neu bestücken, da kam der erste Schnurschwimmer, also noch etwas Geduld. Dann ein Schnurschwimmer an der anderen Rute und wieder einer an der ersten Rute. Weitere 5min: Nichts.
> Also entschloss ich mich die Körbe neu zu füllen greife die erste Rute und in der Sekunde als meine Hand die Rute berührt geht sie krumm. Nach kurzem intensivem Kampf war der erste Fisch mit der neuen 1 1/2 lb Rute gelandet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381866
> 
> *3,8 kg*
> 
> Glücklich und zufrieden, auch über die tolle Aktion der Rute, habe ich 2 Körbe nachgefüttert und beide Ruten wieder neu gelegt. Es dauerte wieder ziemlich genau 20 min und die selbe Rute ging wieder krumm. Und ein weiterer Schuppi konnte zum Landgang überredet werden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381867
> 
> *4,5 kg*
> 
> Der Fisch ist mir gerade aus den Händen gerutscht, da ging die andere Rute krumm und so kam es zum "Doppelschlag"
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381868
> 
> *4,3 kg*
> 
> Vollkommen zufrieden, so wie ich es nur beim Angeln sein kann, störten mich auch die Stechmücken schon lange nicht mehr und auch auf das bei mir sonst obligatorische Nachfütten habe ich verzichtet. Zu erst mal den Platz wieder ordentlich bekommen und beide Rute wieder legen. Dann könnte ich doch die Fische im AB in den "Live am Wasser" Thread posten, habe ich mir doch vorgenommen wieder aktiver im AB zu werden. Also Handy in die Hand und einen post verfasst. Ich war gerade dabei das letzte Bild einzufügen, da ging an der rechten Rute die Schnur schlaff. Ich mit der einen Hand die Rute hochgenommen (und Fischkontakt gespürt) und im Leichtsinn der Erfolgs noch mit der anderen Hand den Post abgeschickt.
> 
> Der Fisch verhielt sich aber anders als die davor gefangenen. Er wollte nicht über die Sandbank ins Tiefere, er kam auf mich zu. Da war es mit der Ruhe vorbei
> In Windeseile wieder Kontakt zum Fisch hergestellt und er hing zum Glück noch. Dann war ich damit beschäftigt ihn rechts vom überhängenden Busch fernzuhalten. Als das gelungen war schoss er schnurstracks zum im Wasser liegenden Biberbaum links. Das Spiel hat sich dann noch 2-3 mal wiederholt bis der Fisch das erste Mal die Oberfläche durchbrach. Spätestens jetzt lagen meine Nerven Blank, denn das war eindeutig eine Schleie und dazu noch eine Gute.
> 
> Ich denke die meisten von Euch kennen das. Man freut sich über jeden Fisch, aber es gibt 1 max. 2 Arten die haben für einen selbst etwas besonderes, diese Arten sind das Salz in der Suppe, die Fische, die man in seinen Träumen fängt, über die man alles liest, bei denen man große Augen bekommt wenn darüber gesprochen wird und man noch größere Ohren bekommt wenn über Fänge berichtet wird. Bei mir ist das die Schleie.
> An meinen Hausgewässern fange ich im Jahr im Schnitt 0-3 Schleien, da ist jede einzelne etwas besonderes und auch noch ein gutes Exemplar bei mir Zuhause an der Leine zu haben ist etwas so seltenes, dass meine Nerven Achterbahn fahren. Aber zurück zum Drill.
> 
> Von den Hindernissen hatte ich den Fisch abhalten können jetzt drehte sie unter der Rutenspitze ihre Bahnen. Aber sie hatte noch eine letzte Idee: "Ich könnte doch noch unter das unterspülte Ufer schwimmen, da liegt ja auch noch ein Ast". Zu spüren wie die Schnur über den Ast schrammelt während ich versuche den Fisch wieder in freies Wasser zu dirigieren war fast Zuviel für meine Nerven. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (vermutlich ging der Drill max. 2min) konnte ich den Kopf über Wasser halten und mit dem ersten Kescherversuch konnte ich sie landen. Das war mit Sicherheit die größte Schleie die ich bisher gefangen habe, könnte die evtl. die magische Grenze überschreiten?
> 
> Noch aus der Zeit aus der das Bild oben stammt, habe ich meine magischen Größen für Fische. Da waren die Klassiker ein 1m Hecht (ich stehe immer noch bei 99cm), oder ein Karpfen über 10 kg (Ja, das war damals Kapital). So hatte ich für alle bei uns gängigen Fische eine magische Größe. Bei der Schleie waren es 50cm. Gewogen war sie, dank des 2+1 Kescherstabs an dem der Kopf so einfach abzunehmen ist, schnell: 3,5kg. Aber habe ich überhaupt ein Maßband dabei (ja ich weiß das ist Vorschrift, aber mir fiel ein, dass mein Standardmaßband noch im Spinnrucksack ist). Den Fisch nochmal im Kescher ins Wasser und den Rucksack durchsucht und zum Glück fündig geworden, das Ersatzmaßband war da wo es sein sollte (Was, wer mich kennt, eine Überraschung war). Und tatsächlich die magischen 50 wurden überschritten, der Fisch Maß 53cm. Aber jetzt habe ich so viel geschrieben, ich weiß was ihr wollt, ein Bild:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381872
> 
> *53 cm | 3,5 kg*
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade nochmal die Sprachnachricht an meinen besten Angelbuddie angehört und das zittern in meiner eigenen Stimme zu hören lässt die Glücksgefühle gleich wieder zurückkommen.
> 
> Die ganzen Fänge gingen so schnell, das jetzt noch 45 min Licht übrig waren, aber ich war so glücklich und zufrieden, dass es sich gierig angefühlt hätte weiter zu angeln. Ich saß noch 15 min nur da und habe die Abendstimmung genossen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381873
> 
> 
> Dann habe ich zusammengepackt und mich auf meine Belohnung zu Hause gefreut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381874
> 
> 
> Und beim Genuss dieser südamerikanischen Leckerei fiel mir wieder ein post von Meerforelle 1959 ein, den ich noch süffisant kommentiert habe:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381875
> 
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt wie ich an die Stelle gekommen bin und wie sich alles noch verzögert hat bleib festzustellen Meerforelle 1959 hat einfach recht, aber leider, oder eher zum Glück, lässt sich das manchmal nicht voraus berechnen....


Ein ganz Fettes Petri zu diesem Traumabend


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Gerade auf Facebook gesehen, ich brauche diese Tasse:


----------



## hanzz

Erfrischender spannender Bericht. Danke

Petri zur tollen Schleie und den schönen Karpfen


----------



## Tricast

Es hat Spaß gemacht Deinen Bericht zu lesen und die Fische waren alle makellos und schön.



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Gerade auf Facebook gesehen, ich brauche diese Tasse:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381877



Der Becher gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut. Wollen wir ihn mal ansprechen wegen einer Bestellung?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs, auch von mir ein respektvolles Petri an E4tSleepGoFishing, das sind ja ganz wunderbare Fische, klasse. Bei mir läuft es nicht annähernd so rund. Bislang gab es ein paar Handlanger Güstern, das war es. Dafür bin ich heute mit einem neuen Setup an meinem neuen Hausfluss. Ich habe mir zwei Argon 2.0 in 4,20 und einem Max. WG von 200 Gramm zugelegt. Die Elbe hat reel  Strömung. Das erfordert zum einen vergleichsweise schwere Körbe, zum anderen muss möglichst viel Schnur aus dem Wasser. Auch wenn sie ihre Eigenschaften im Drill noch nicht zeigen konnten,sagt mir die Optik zu. Der Blank trägt das tiefe Rot ein gehaltvollen Portwein, der Griff ist aus Kork, der ergonomisch gehaltene Griffende ( scheint an die Sphere angelehnt zu sein) ist aus Duplon. Mein erstes Fazit : Eine absolut gelungene Heavy Feeder für relativ kleines Geld.


----------



## Slappy

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> N’Abend Jungs, auch von mir ein respektvolles Petri an E4tSleepGoFishing, das sind ja ganz wunderbare Fische, klasse. Bei mir läuft es nicht annähernd so rund. Bislang gab es ein paar Handlanger Güstern, das war es. Dafür bin ich heute mit einem neuen Setup an meinem neuen Hausfluss. Ich habe mir zwei Argon 2.0 in 4,20 und einem Max. WG von 200 Gramm zugelegt. Die Elbe hat reel  Strömung. Das erfordert zum einen vergleichsweise schwere Körbe, zum anderen muss möglichst viel Schnur aus dem Wasser. Auch wenn sie ihre Eigenschaften im Drill noch nicht zeigen konnten,sagt mir die Optik zu. Der Blank trägt das tiefe Rot ein gehaltvollen Portwein, der Griff ist aus Kork, der ergonomisch gehaltene Griffende ( scheint an die Sphere angelehnt zu sein) ist aus Duplon. Mein erstes Fazit : Eine absolut gelungene Heavy Feeder für relativ kleines Geld.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381898


Berichte bitte weiter von der Rute. Habe die bereits seit einigen Tagen offen und überlege immer wieder ob ich es wagen sollte....


----------



## rustaweli

Richtig toller Bericht E4tSleepGoFishing , danke dafür und vor allem Petri! 
Scheinen schöne Ruten zu sein Wuemmehunter ! Würde mich ebenso über weitere Einschätzungen freuen. Spiele mit dem Gedanken im Winter ab und an Quappen an der Donau zu beangeln. War noch nicht da, aber glaube dort brauche ich auch stärkeres Gerät. 

Bei mir hält der Zauber weiter an. Wieder 2 Mal auf Aaljagd gewesen und jeweils wieder Besuch gehabt. 








Schon eigenartig. Die 7. innerhalb der letzten Wochen. Vielleicht sollte ich auf die schönen Tincas umschulen. Aber ich gehe jede Wette ein das diese mich verschmähen sobald ich mit Purist, Pin und Liftmontage auftauche. Aber einen Versuch wäre es wert. 
Schönen Sonntag Euch und dickes Petri allen am Wasser!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Liftmontage auftauche. Aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.



Auf jeden Fall.
Das kann süchtig machen.

Petri Heil rusty!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.
> Das kann süchtig machen.
> 
> Petri Heil rusty!


Danke!
Wobei ich mir beim momentanen Beissverhalten, bzw der Art der Ködernahme, nicht sicher bin bei einer Liftmontage oft zu früh und somit ins Leere abzuhauen. Die spielen ja ewig. Zur Zeit sehe ich schon am Verhalten der Pose ob da gerade ein Aal vorsichtig antestet, oder eine Schleie spielt. Bei einer Liftmontage würde doch stetig die Pose hochkommen, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? Wüsste garnicht wann genau anhauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rumfummeln tun se da auch aber wenn die Pose hochkommt und für einen Moment oben bleibt, ist der richtige Moment für den Anhieb.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rumfummeln tun se da auch aber wenn die Pose hochkommt und für einen Moment oben bleibt, ist der richtige Moment für den Anhieb.


Also erst wenn sie etwas oben bleibt. Was würde passieren wenn ich warte? Würden sie weiter den Köder nehmen oder von ablassen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn Sie hochgeht ist der Köder  im Maul, dadurch entlastet sie die Pose und die hebt sich. Wie Prof schon schrieb,  dann anschlagen. Wenn man zu lange wartet wird der Köder meistens wieder ausgespuckt.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn Sie hochgeht ist der Köder  im Maul, dadurch entlastet sie die Pose und die hebt sich. Wie Prof schon schrieb,  dann anschlagen. Wenn man zu lange wartet wird der Köder meistens wieder ausgespuckt.


Danke Euch! 
Korrigiert mich und meine Theorie falls nötig! 
Wartet man zu lang, spuckt sie vielleicht wieder aus oder der Köder ist ab. Kann ich mir so bei Teig, Mais, Maden vorstellen. Was aber bei Wurm? Nuckeln Tincas den Wurm nicht langsam und spielend ein? Irgendwann kommt dann der Haken und ja. Sprich, entweder bleibt sie stehend vor Ort, da wäre Lift gut, oder sie zieht dann gemächlich ab und hängt fast von selbst da eh geschluckt?


----------



## rustaweli

Eine Frage noch da gerade meine Gedanken kreisen. 
Worin seht Ihr a) den Unterschied zwischen Lift vs Pose halb Grund und b) die Vor,-u Nachteile zwischen beiden Anbietungen? 
Mit halb Grund meine ich eine normale Posenmontage, so gelotet das die Pose weder liegt noch aufrecht steht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also Wurm ist für die Liftmontage der schlechteste Köder(da wird am längsten dran rumgepfriemelt)!
Der Köder sollte kompakt sein damit er auch wirklich voll im Maul ist wenn der "Liftbiss" erfolgt.

Ich habe das früher oft ausprobiert was danach passiert. Manchmal lassen die Fische wieder los - bei weichen Ködern wie Teig, weichem Mais und Maden ist auch oft der Köder dann ab oder so vom Haken gelutscht dass er für die Schleien uninteressant ist - und das war's dann aber oftmals ziehen danach auch richtig ab und die Schnur geht hinterher. Dies dann öfter bei härteren Ködern wie Angel-Glasmais, Würmern, harten Teigklumpen usw. die sich nicht so einfach ablutschen lassen.
Das ist aber ja nicht der eigentliche Zweck der Liftmontage. Das machen se ja auch an einer Standard-Posenmontage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch da gerade meine Gedanken kreisen.
> Worin seht Ihr a) den Unterschied zwischen Lift vs Pose halb Grund und b) die Vor,-u Nachteile zwischen beiden Anbietungen?
> Mit halb Grund meine ich eine normale Posenmontage, so gelotet das die Pose weder liegt noch aufrecht steht.




Ich benutze die "Liftmontage" der Lehrbücher - bei der die Pose reichlich übertief eingestellt und die Schnur gestrafft wird - nie.
An meiner Montage ist eine Antennenpose die erstmal so ausgelotet wird, dass nur noch *ein ganz kurzes Stück der Pose* rausguckt. Dann kommt ein zusätzliches "Ankerblei" ca. Größe 4 oder 6 dran.
Damit ist die Pose überbleit.
Der Abstad zwischen Haken und dem Ankerblei beträgt 10cm.
innerhalb der nächsten 8 - 10cm befinden sich so viel Schrote(auch Größe 4-6 je nach Pose ca 2, 3 Stück), wie es braucht um die Antenne voll zu entlasten(also auftreiben und aus dem Wasser gucken zu lassen).
Dieses Ende hebt die Schleie beim Biss komplatt an und die Pose schaut raus(dann erfolgt der Anhieb).
Dass diese Monatge fein ausgelotet werden muss, versteht sich von selbst. Nur das Ankerschrot darf auf dem Gund liegen(+ die 10cm Schnur mit dem Haken davor) und aus dem Wasser schaut nur das anfangs genannte* ganz kurze Stück Pose*.

Dies Montage ist extrem sensibel und eigenet sich am besten für relativ ruhige Wind- und Strömungsverhältnisse.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also Wurm ist für die Liftmontage der schlechteste Köder(da wird am längsten dran rumgepfriemelt)!
> Der Köder sollte kompakt sein damit er auch wirklich voll im Maul ist wenn der "Liftbiss" erfolgt.
> 
> Ich habe das früher oft ausprobiert was danach passiert. Manchmal lassen die Fische wieder los - bei weichen Ködern wie Teig, weichem Mais und Maden ist auch oft der Köder dann ab oder so vom Haken gelutscht dass er für die Schleien uninteressant ist - und das war's dann aber oftmals ziehen danach auch richtig ab und die Schnur geht hinterher. Dies dann öfter bei härteren Ködern wie Angel-Glasmais, Würmern, harten Teigklumpen usw. die sich nicht so einfach ablutschen lassen.
> Das ist aber ja nicht der eigentliche Zweck der Liftmontage. Das machen se ja auch an einer Standard-Posenmontage.


Dies verschafft mir etwas mehr Durchblick und passt in mein Denkmuster. Also Fazit - bei Wurm eher keinen Lift?! 
Danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.


Und wenn schon Lift passt, dann nutzt Du eher die Version mit lockerer Schnur? Worin besteht da für Dich der Vorteil zur klassisch Englischen?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

So mache ich es auch,

In folgendem Video sieht man ganz gut (~ bei 40sek) warum man nach dem Lift nicht warten sollte. Das Fressverhalten der Schleie beinhaltet, dass sie nach der Futter-/Köderaufnahme das ganze Material das sie aufgenommen hat "filtert" und das nicht Fressbare ausspuckt und da ist dann schon mal der harte Haken dabei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und wenn schon Lift passt, dann nutzt Du eher die Version mit lockerer Schnur? Worin besteht da für Dich der Vorteil zur klassisch Englischen?



Genau. Die lockere Schnur und die sensiblere Bissanzeige.


----------



## Kneto

Hallo und ein kräftiges Petri an die Fänger der letzten Wochen. 
Momentan bin ich etwas inaktiver, lese aber doch mit. 

Eine kurze Recherche zu den Bechern/Tassen. Diese stammen aus einer privaten Feder und sind zur Zeit nicht in größeren Mengen verfügbar.
Vom Gedankeninhaber habe ich vorhin erfahren dass er bereits daran ist, diese in größerer Menge zu annehmbarem Preis zu realisieren.
Wenn er mehr Infos dazu hat, meldet er sich bei mir und ich werde es natürlich euch wissen lassen.

Mit besten Grüßen 
Kneto


----------



## rustaweli

Kneto schrieb:


> Hallo und ein kräftiges Petri an die Fänger der letzten Wochen.
> Momentan bin ich etwas inaktiver, lese aber doch mit.
> 
> Eine kurze Recherche zu den Bechern/Tassen. Diese stammen aus einer privaten Feder und sind zur Zeit nicht in größeren Mengen verfügbar.
> Vom Gedankeninhaber habe ich vorhin erfahren dass er bereits daran ist, diese in größerer Menge zu annehmbarem Preis zu realisieren.
> Wenn er mehr Infos dazu hat, meldet er sich bei mir und ich werde es natürlich euch wissen lassen.
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen
> Kneto


Klasse Sache!
Zwar für mich etwas mies gegenüber den gern gesehen Karpfen, aber ich würde trotzdem 4 nehmen. Und wenn es nochmals welche der Version "Karpfen, mehr als nur Specimen Beifang" gäbe, nochmals 4. Für das Gewissen und als Art Ritual vorm Angeln um daraus Käffchen, Brühe oder Suppe( meine Favoriten sind Kartoffel, Tomate und chinesische Süppchen) zu schlürfen.


----------



## Tricast

Kneto schrieb:


> Hallo und ein kräftiges Petri an die Fänger der letzten Wochen.
> Momentan bin ich etwas inaktiver, lese aber doch mit.
> 
> Eine kurze Recherche zu den Bechern/Tassen. Diese stammen aus einer privaten Feder und sind zur Zeit nicht in größeren Mengen verfügbar.
> Vom Gedankeninhaber habe ich vorhin erfahren dass er bereits daran ist, diese in größerer Menge zu annehmbarem Preis zu realisieren.
> Wenn er mehr Infos dazu hat, meldet er sich bei mir und ich werde es natürlich euch wissen lassen.
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen
> Kneto


Hallo Kneto, ich würde auch 4 Stück nehmen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Eben ne Karte für Donnerstag geholt und mal geschaut was das fürn Teich ist.... 
Glasklar und geschätzt nur 1-1,5m tief und zu 80% Krautfelder. 
Ich bin mal gespannt. 
Vor Ort war ein Spinnfischer der mit pinkem Gummifischen unterwegs war


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Slappy schrieb:


> Eben ne Karte für Donnerstag geholt und mal geschaut was das fürn Teich ist....
> Glasklar und geschätzt nur 1-1,5m tief und zu 80% Krautfelder.
> Ich bin mal gespannt.
> Vor Ort war ein Spinnfischer der mit pinkem Gummifischen unterwegs war
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382056
> Anhang anzeigen 382057
> Anhang anzeigen 382058
> Anhang anzeigen 382059



Ein tolles Panorama, da mit den Berghängen im Hintergrund!
Viel Erfolg dann am Wasser.


----------



## Iovat

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich benutze die 506 MK II an der Matchrute. Da ich in der Ruhr dann doch schon mit schwereren WG fische (ab 5 g ca.) kann man schon sehr gut damit werfen. Natürlich erreicht man nicht die Weite wie mit einer Stationärrolle ist aber auch nicht so weit von weg. Ich würde sagen man erreicht so ca. 70% der Weite.
> 
> Durch die Kapsel ist das Vertüddeln deutlich geringer. man bleibt nicht so schnell im Gestrüpp, Gras hängen und das Throtting ist damit sehr komfortabel.
> 
> Natürlich ist das Feeling durch den relativ kurzen Kurbelarm auch etwas anders aber ich bin damit für das Posenfischen bestens zufrieden.


Vielen Dank, lieber Skyduck!
Diese Infos helfen mir weiter. Zumal ich in meinem Fluß ähnlichen Gewichte brauche. 70% Wurfweite reichen mir locker aus.
Und danke für den Hinweis mit dem Kurbelarm - das hatte ich nämlich noch gar nicht bedacht. 
Ich werd es einfach mal ausprobieren und mir die Rolle kaufen.

Minimax: Vielen lieben Dank!
all: Petri zu den schönen Fischen! Bei mir haselt es gerade leider nur. 

Beste Grüße,
Iovat

Edit: Gerade gesehen - sogar mit 3 Ersatzspulen !?!


----------



## skyduck

Iovat schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, lieber Skyduck!
> Diese Infos helfen mir weiter. Zumal ich in meinem Fluß ähnlichen Gewichte brauche. 70% Wurfweite reichen mir locker aus.
> Und danke für den Hinweis mit dem Kurbelarm - das hatte ich nämlich noch gar nicht bedacht.
> Ich werd es einfach mal ausprobieren und mir die Rolle kaufen.
> 
> Minimax: Vielen lieben Dank!
> all: Petri zu den schönen Fischen! Bei mir haselt es gerade leider nur.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Iovat
> 
> Edit: Gerade gesehen - sogar mit 3 Ersatzspulen !?!


Ja sind 3 Ersatzspulen und eine passende Tasche dabei. Luxusausstattung. Beim Bespulen drauf achten die nicht zu voll zu machen sonst klemmt die, also niemals randvoll. Wer es noch nie gemacht hat: hier ist gut erklärt


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Tage versucht meine Feeder Ausrüstung wieder zu komplettieren und vor allem Method Körbe und Futter/Pellets wieder aufzufüllen.
Ich schreibe versucht, weil scheinbar viele Artikel einfach nirgends lieferbar sind.

Mein am meisten verwendeter Korb ist aktuell der M*trix Alloy Method Feeder Medium in 30g, aber den habe ich nirgends vorrätig gefunden. Auch beim suchen nach Alternativen habe ich schnell festgestellt, dass es ziemlich schwierig ist überhaupt solche Körbe und ggf. die passende Mould käuflich zu erwerben.

Beim Futter ist es dann noch schlimmer gewesen. Da bin ich zugegebener Maßen ein Fanboy von S*nubaits, denn seit ich die Marke fische habe ich tatsächlich größeren Erfolg (was aber vermutlich eher daran liegt, dass ich, als ich auf die Marke gewechselt bin, auch die Methode dank mehr Erfahrung viel besser gefischt habe....). 2mm Pellets scheinen nirgends zu bekommen zu sein und auch bei den Grundfuttern gibt es in den meisten Shops nichts mehr und wenn überhaupt nur noch wenige Sorten.

Jetzt bin ich auf diesen post gestoßen:






Das ist völlig an mir vorbei gegangen. Weiß da evtl. einer von Euch mehr? Ist dort eine Lösung in Sicht, oder kann ich mich erstmal davon verabschieden englische Futter zu fischen?

EDIT: Bin doch noch teilweise fündig geworden


Spoiler: Artikelliste


----------



## Bilch

Hallo Leute, bin kein Friedfischangler, wegen der OCC habe ich mich aber für das Posenangeln erwärmt. Habe gerade den Beitrag über die Köder aus dem Supermarkt gelesen. Mit Mais war auch ich bis jetzt ganz erfolgreich, in diesem Bericht wird Meis aber im Zusammenhang mit der Haarmontage erwähnt. Meine Frage wäre, wäre eine Haarmontage auch beim Posenangeln zu empfehlen und kann man die Maiskörner auch ohne einer Boilie-Nadel auf das Haar aufziehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Warum willst du an der Posenmontage mit Haarrig angeln?
Ich sehe dieses nur am Grundmontagen(vorrangig mit Selbsthakeffekt) im Vorteil und würde den Mais direkt am Haken anködern.


----------



## Bilch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum willst du an der Posenmontage mit Haarrig angeln?
> Ich sehe dieses nur am Grundmontagen(vorrangig mit Selbsthakeffekt) im Vorteil und würde den Mais direkt am Haken anködern.


Ist nur eine Frage, habe sehr wenig Ahnung von Montagen und generell von Friedfischangeln ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf Grund und Selbsthakmontage hat der völlig freiliegende Haken Vorteile. Frei hängend im Wasser eher nicht.


----------



## Tricast

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe die Tage versucht meine Feeder Ausrüstung wieder zu komplettieren und vor allem Method Körbe und Futter/Pellets wieder aufzufüllen.
> Ich schreibe versucht, weil scheinbar viele Artikel einfach nirgends lieferbar sind.
> 
> Mein am meisten verwendeter Korb ist aktuell der M*trix Alloy Method Feeder Medium in 30g, aber den habe ich nirgends vorrätig gefunden. Auch beim suchen nach Alternativen habe ich schnell festgestellt, dass es ziemlich schwierig ist überhaupt solche Körbe und ggf. die passende Mould käuflich zu erwerben.
> 
> Beim Futter ist es dann noch schlimmer gewesen. Da bin ich zugegebener Maßen ein Fanboy von S*nubaits, denn seit ich die Marke fische habe ich tatsächlich größeren Erfolg (was aber vermutlich eher daran liegt, dass ich, als ich auf die Marke gewechselt bin, auch die Methode dank mehr Erfahrung viel besser gefischt habe....). 2mm Pellets scheinen nirgends zu bekommen zu sein und auch bei den Grundfuttern gibt es in den meisten Shops nichts mehr und wenn überhaupt nur noch wenige Sorten.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich auf diesen post gestoßen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382172
> 
> 
> Das ist völlig an mir vorbei gegangen. Weiß da evtl. einer von Euch mehr? Ist dort eine Lösung in Sicht, oder kann ich mich erstmal davon verabschieden englische Futter zu fischen.



Meine Informantin aus dem Veterinäramt sagt folgendes: Die Futtermittel aus UK enthalten meistens Tierische Bestandteile wie z.B. Fischmehl. Diese Futtermittel dürfen aber nur von zugelassenen Betrieben in die EU exportiert werden. Bisher gibt es aber noch keinen zugelassenen Betrieb; und das wird wohl auch noch etwas dauern.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf Grund und Selbsthakmontage hat der völlig freiliegende Haken Vorteile. Frei hängend im Wasser eher nicht.


, im Fluss (schnellfließend) klappt es mit sehr kurzem Haar, im See habe ich es noch nicht probiert, die Perfekte Pose dafür habe ich mal einige von meinem Wichtel bekommen, 10gr. gerade so ausgebleid das sie eben steht ist dann fast nee Selbsthakmontage


----------



## hester

Mit 8mm Pellet am Haar an der Pose habe ich meine bisher größten Rotaugen im See gefangen, im Mittelwasser. Versuch macht kluch. Ich wußte gar nicht das es da so große Rotaugen gab, bis an die 40cm. Die haben sich regelrecht draufgestürzt, funktioniert aber nicht überall.


----------



## Slappy

Heute hab ich mir einen Angelhut geholt. 
Meine Frau meinte er steht mir. Und da ich mir ständig den Nacken verbrennen, dachte ich mir, na gut...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Meine Frau meinte er steht mir.



Ist doch super.
Und wie passt der Hut?


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist doch super.
> Und wie passt der Hut?


Tatsächlich passt er sehr gut. Ist bei meinem Dickkopf nicht unbedingt so


----------



## Professor Tinca

So'n ähnlichen Hut hab ich auch.
Diesen hier:








						Herren Damen Sommer Hat Jungle Bush Cap Tropical Militär Kappe Mütze Safari Hut  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Herren Damen Sommer Hat Jungle Bush Cap Tropical Militär Kappe Mütze Safari Hut in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich habe noch zusätzlich zum Anglerhut einen Strohhut für die richtig heißen Tage.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja man braucht Auswahl. Buschhut, Basecap, Strohhut, Pudelmütze.......


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Als Angler braucht man auf jeden Fall ein solches Attribut bzw. einen solchen klassischen Anglerhut.  






Passend zum Smoking und für den abendlichen Opernbesuch habe ich aber auch noch diesen feinen Speckdeckel.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> habe ich aber auch noch diesen feinen Speckdeckel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382228


Aufnäher abtrennen und gut aufbewahren, Rest an Kind/Jugendlichen verschenken.


----------



## Slappy

Der richtige Strohhut fehlt mir noch. Bräuchte da 3 von. Aber das kommt noch


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Der richtige Strohhut fehlt mir noch. Bräuchte da 3 von. Aber das kommt noch


Ganz Früher hatte ich in unanglerischem Kontext einen Panamahut. Kleidsam, aber furchtbar unpraktisch da nicht knick-oder knautschbar.

Aber Bankside Dreamer hat schon recht, Kopfbedeckung muss als Angler. Ich habe eine karierte Schiebermütze seit langer Zeit und trage sie Jahraus, jahrein, bei bitterem Frost wird sie durch ne Warme Mütze ersetzt. Schiebermütze ist nicht nur praktisch und zünftig, sondern auch bei den Freunden der spezialisierten Friedfischerei immer noch en vogue.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Schiebermütze


Und genau die stehen mir noch nicht....


----------



## Thomas.

schönes Thema, zumal Kopfbedeckungen ja mal mein Ding ist und mehr davon besitze als Angeln, vom Hut bis zum meinem Liebling die Strickmütze.
als nächstes möchte ich einen PORK PIE


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich liebäugle schon länger mit dem als Ersatz für den Strohhut:

Kakadu Traders Lederhut Gibson mit Belüftungsnetz


----------



## Minimax

Beim Angeln halte ich Kopfbedeckungen mit Umlaufender Krempe für eher hinderlich.
Aber es gilt eigentlich dasselbe wie für Fliege tragen oder Pfeife rauchen: Das muss man können, da muss man aus dem rechten Holz für geschnitzt sein. Man kanns versuchen, aber irgendwann merk man, ob man es wirklich kann.
Eine höchst individuelle Angelegenheit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Zufällig habe ich letzte Woche auch zweit Hüte bestellt.
Allerdings nicht so einen modischen Luxuskram, sondern etwas dem aktuellen Wettergeschehen angepasstes...


----------



## Verstrahlt

Seitdem mich mein Vater vor zig Jahren beim Fliegenfischen mit der Fliege am Kopf erwischt hat hab ich beim Angeln immer was aufm Kopf


----------



## Minimax

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Seitdem mich mein Vater vor zig Jahren beim Fliegenfischen mit der Fliege am Kopf erwischt hat hab ich beim Angeln immer was aufm Kopf


Ganz genau. Und Wenn die heisse Sonne den lieben langen Tag das Brisk fliessen lässt, bzw. Der Regen von den ungeschnittenen Brauen tropft ist auch schlecht für den vollen Kescher.

Kopfbedeckung beim Angeln ist nicht nur ne Stilfrage, sondern hat ganz handfeste Zwecke.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zufällig habe ich letzte Woche auch zweit Hüte bestellt.
> Allerdings nicht so einen modischen Luxuskram, sondern etwas dem aktuellen Wettergeschehen angepasstes...
> Anhang anzeigen 382279
> Anhang anzeigen 382280


 schick aber falsche Farbe


----------



## rhinefisher

Sonne,Regen,Wind und Kälte können das Angeln ohne Kopfbedeckung unmöglich machen.
Besonders die Sonne ist brandgefährlich - ein ernsthafter Sonnenstich ist wirklich übel.. .
Nachher geht es wieder für zehn Tage nach Lelystad zur Stipperplattform und ich muss ganz dringend auch mal Angeln gehen, damit die OCC für mich nicht zum totalen Desaster wird.
Macht euch eine glückliche Zeit mit lieben Frauen und dicken Fischen...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sonne,Regen,Wind und Kälte.....



Wenn das es einzigste wäre dann würd ih trotzdem ans Wasser gehen doch heut früh hatte ich Eintagsfliegen am Haus......2 Wochen Angelstopp


----------



## Slappy

Ups, I did it again


----------



## Slappy

So, Mittagspause. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich um 6 Uhr am Wasser sein. Leider hatte ich mein Portemonnaie im Zimmer vergessen und ich wollte die Mädels nicht wecken. So wurde es halb 8






Die erste Rute war eine Posenmontage. 
Die ersten 5 Würfe waren wohl on the drop. Die Pose stand noch nicht mal und zog jedes mal direkt ab. Raus kamen folgende 2 Arten 







Beide sind sehr stark vertreten 

Nach einiger Zeit, fanden sich ein paar große Fisch am Platz ein, welcher direkt vor meinen Füßen lag. Leider wurde mein Futter gemieden da es sehr hell war. Auf Maden bissen permanent Barsche und Co. Bis zum Grund kamen die garnicht erst. Also wurde auf 8mm Pellet gewechselt und ca. 10 Stück davon lose eingeworfen. Dann dauerte es nicht so lange und der erste Fisch hing. Es war die eben gezeigte Tinca. Natürlich freute es mich ungemein das mein erster Fisch hier eine Tinca war, und dann mit relativ genau 50cm auch noch mein PB. Leider konnte ich kein Foto auf der Scale oder in der Hand machen da sich die dicke einfach selbst ins Wasser zurück begab. 

Dann ging lange nichts mehr. Kein großer Fisch war zu sehen.... Doch dann kamen sie wieder. Es waren wieder 3 oder 4 Tinca am Platz und einige Satzkarpfen. Es dauerte sehr lange bis ich noch einen der Fische überlisten konnte, und der wunderschöne Schuppenkarpfen stieg leider aus. Nach 30 Minuten ca gelang es mir erneut und ich konnte diesen 




schönen Spiegler begrüßen 


Mal schauen was der Nachmittag so bringt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Fische und ein tolles Gewässer.
Petri Heil Slappy !


----------



## skyduck

Hey so macht Urlaub Spass und mit der Schleie machst du dir ja deinen Namen alle Ehre . Petri zu den tollen Fischen Slappy. Mit der Mütze und den Bart erinnerst du mich an den Paul Cook in seinen alten Filmen. Fehlen nur noch ein paar Sticker und der Overall . Und mit Zielfisch Schlei passt ja auch...


----------



## daci7

So liebe Leute,
ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs. Zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr in ükeliger Mission. Sehr traurig das Ganze, ging aber leider nicht anders ...
Anyways, ich hatte nun also einen freien Tag vor der Nase, keine Ahnung was am Wasser so gerade abgeht und eine ganze Menge Schiss, dass ich diesen Tag verplemper Bock.
Also habe ich in der Nacht auf heute einen Plan zwei Pläne geschmiedet und habe mich todesmutig in die weite Welt gestürzt.
Plan 1 - was macht der Niederrheiner? Ab an den Rhein. Feedern.
Plan 2 - Falls alle Stricke reißen, gehe ich halt matchen.
Also zwei mal zwei Combos gepackt und ab ins Bett.




Heute Morgen hab ich dann nochmal im Kopf alles über den Haufen geschmissen durchdacht und bin in Panik gelassen, wie immer in Richtung Rhein gewickelt. Erstmal schauen was geht - immerhin steht der Fluss bei 380cm, also die meisten Buhnen sind unter.
Meine Idee war es mal kurz anzufeedern und, falls nichts geht, den Plan B durchbzu ziehen.
Am Wasser musste ich meine eigentliche Stelle dann auch links liegen lassen, da zu viel Wasser im Fluss war. Ein paar hundert Meter weiter ist aber eine Buhne, die ich sehr schätze, und die doch noch gut Strömungsschatten bot.
Also absatteln, Futter anrühren, 10 Körbe füttern, zweitrute für Barbe klarmachen - Mist, Käse vergessen, egal - Kescher aufbauen ... äh... Kescherstiel auch vergessen  .... Mist, Mist, Mist ... 
Naja, zum Auto ists nen guter Kilometer über mehrere Zäune. Bankstick muss also reichen als Kescherstiel.




Damit muss ich dann wohl in die Packung kraxeln zu kescher, aber wird schon gut gehen.
Dann gingst endlich los - die Feederrute mit Madenbündel und die Zweitrute downstream mit Wurmbündel. Als Körbe die größten Rattenfallen aus meiner Sammlung, 80g bleiben gerade liegen.
Nach knapp 2 Stunden ohne nennenswerte Fänge (Grundeln außen vor) fange ich langsam an zu zweifeln überlegen. Eventuell wäre matchen doch die bessere Idee gewesen?
Der Platz war aber einfach zu gut, das wetter zu schön und das angeln, auch ohne Fisch, fantastisch. Also bin ich geblieben und hab nochmal die Frequenz erhöht - viel hilf bekanntlich viel 
Und so langsam kam Leben in die Bude! Nach den Vibrationsbissen von etlichen Grundeln kamen endlich die ersehnten Einschläge der Rheinbrassen. Manche Karpfenangler werden mich auslachen, aber die Flussperlen gehen hier richtig ab! Das war ich garnicht mehr gewohnt und hab bei den ersten Fischen immer auf die ersehnte Barbe gehofft um dann jedes mal wieder enttäuscht überrascht zu werden.
Dann ein kurzer Zuppler wie von einem Rotauge - Anhieb- D-Zug. Das ging richtig zur Sache. Der Fisch ging ordentlich in die Bremse und es war schnell klar, dass das nun doch keine Brasse sein kann. Als ich den Fisch das erste mal gesehen habe, hab ich schon ein wenig weiche Knie bekommen. Dank meiner stümperhaften professionellen Kescherkünste lag dann dich schneller als gedacht meine bisher größte Rheinbarbe vor mir. Abgefahren! 67cm! Wat ne Kirsche!




Jetzt erstmal ne Kippe und nen Schnaps. Denkst, denn jetzt war richtig Fisch am Platz- meine üblichen 3-4 Minuten konnte ich garnicht mehr warten, denn vorher gab es fast immer den Biss!
Es ist ein bunter Strauß Friedfische herausgekommen- Grundeln, Brassen Augenrote, Nasen, Alande, Gründlinge und die Barbe. 




Ich bin mehr als glücklich nach Hause gejuckelt. Nachmals werd ich nicht so lange warten, bis ich wieder los zieh!
Achja - ich habe keinen(!) Korb verloren. Das muss man für diesen Strom schonmal hervorheben, finde ich.
In knapp 6h habe ich allerdings 4kg Grundfutter, 1kg Forelli und einen Liter Maden verbraten ... und ich hätte mehr füttern können. 








Da geht schon gut was weg!
Soviel jedenfalls zu meinem "Wiedereinstieg". Und bei euch so?
Groetjes vom Niederrhein 
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Strecke daci7 !
Petri Heil zum gelungenen Wiedereinstieg.


----------



## daci7

Ps- der eine Kleine sieht mir schon ein wenig döbelig aus, so im Nachgang. Mit diesen Biestern kenn ich mich aber nicht so aus


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ps- der eine Kleine sieht mir schon ein wenig döbelig aus, so im Nachgang. Mit diesen Biestern kenn ich mich aber nicht so aus


Herzliches Petri und danke für den sehr unterhaltsamen Bericht! Und die herrliche Barbe Barbe ist ja das Kronjuwel in dem bunten Reigen, toller Fisch  
Der Bursche in dem Combibild, mittlere Reihe links neben der Barbe ist mit Sicherheit ein Döbel, dazu auch nochmal Petri!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri und danke für den sehr unterhaltsamen Bericht! Und die herrliche Barbe Barbe ist ja das Kronjuwel in dem bunten Reigen, toller Fisch
> Der Bursche in dem Combibild, mittlere Reihe links neben der Barbe ist mit Sicherheit ein Döbel, dazu auch nochmal Petri!
> Hg
> Minimax


Hab ich mir doch gedacht!
Macht dann 8 Spezies in einer Session


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Dickes Petri daci7 und danke für den klasse Bericht ich musste doch mehrmals schmunzeln weil ich mich wieder erkannt habe


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe heute morgen um kurz vor fünf auch mal einen meiner Kescher gebraucht, gut das man auch noch alte feinnetzige hat,  und zwar im ehelichen Spielzimmer. Jetzt bin ich der Held. Wenigstens für meine Frau!



Am Wasser stören sie mich ja überhaupt nicht, aber wenn sie so über dem Bett rumflattern, dann das hektische des Bettnachbarns, gut das man Angler ist.



Sie durfte danach auch draußen weiterflattern, als Köder war sie doch zu groß, ist schon erstaunlich, wie groß die Flügelspannweite ist.

Petri an alle die es heute ans Wasser schaffen und den Kescher anders voll bekommen.


----------



## Raven87

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gerne mal ein paar Meinungen gehört zum anstehenden Kauf. 
Ich habe mir die "Shimano Aernos X5 Match Float" gekauft und jetzt soll noch eine gescheite Rolle daran. Hauptsächlich will ich damit auf kleine Weißfische mit der Pose angeln, wenn sich mal eine Schleie oder ein Satzkarpfen an den Köder verirrt, soll das Gerät nicht gleich die Grätsche machen. Drauf kommt 0,16er Monofil.

Ich dachte zunächst an die *"Shimano Vanford 1000F"*, bin allerdings nicht bereit 180€ auf den Tisch zu legen! Was haltet ihr von der *"Shimano Ultegra 1000FC"*?
Preis-Leistung dürfte stimmen denke ich, habe ich sonst was übersehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Raven87 schrieb:


> Preis-Leistung dürfte stimmen denke ich, habe ich sonst was übersehen?



Auf jeden Fall!
Wenn nicht unbedingt shimano draufstehen muss, guck dir unbedingt die Daiwa LT Rollen ab Legalis und aufwärts (Fuego, Exceller usw...)  an.
Ein besseres P/L Verhältnis gibt es momentan nirgends!
Die sind auf Augenhöhe mit der Ultegra.


----------



## Raven87

Danke, die Exceller gefällt mir richtig gut! Preislich sogar nochmal günstiger als die Ultegra. Habe mich bei Daiwa schwer getan was passendes zu finden und bei Shimano kenne ich mich relativ gut aus. Aber ich denke die Exceller wird es.
Die hohe Übersetzung der "Exceler LT 2500-XH" kann ich als Hobbyfischer wohl vernachlässigen und zur normalen 2000er greifen oder? Ich meine eine hohe Übersetzung ist dem Wettkampfmatchangeln geschuldet?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja die hohe Übersetzung braucht man nur wenn man schnell einholen will. Eine Sache der persönlichen Vorliebe.
Ich brauch es nicht.
Guck bei den Daiwa Rollen genau in die Beschreibung. Einige Modelle haben (wackelfreie) Einschraubkurbeln, die sich nicht an legen lassen zum Transport. Manch einer mag sowas nicht.
Ich kenne Fuego - die hat zB so feste Einschraubkurbel- und Legalis. Die Legalis hat eine Durchsteckkurbel zum Anklappen.
Davon habe ich zwei Stück regelmäßig in Betrieb und die laufen genau os gut wie die Fuego.

Klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## skyduck

daci7 schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs. Zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr in ükeliger Mission. Sehr traurig das Ganze, ging aber leider nicht anders ...
> Anyways, ich hatte nun also einen freien Tag vor der Nase, keine Ahnung was am Wasser so gerade abgeht und eine ganze Menge Schiss, dass ich diesen Tag verplemper Bock.
> Also habe ich in der Nacht auf heute einen Plan zwei Pläne geschmiedet und habe mich todesmutig in die weite Welt gestürzt.
> Plan 1 - was macht der Niederrheiner? Ab an den Rhein. Feedern.
> Plan 2 - Falls alle Stricke reißen, gehe ich halt matchen.
> Also zwei mal zwei Combos gepackt und ab ins Bett.
> Anhang anzeigen 382344
> 
> Heute Morgen hab ich dann nochmal im Kopf alles über den Haufen geschmissen durchdacht und bin in Panik gelassen, wie immer in Richtung Rhein gewickelt. Erstmal schauen was geht - immerhin steht der Fluss bei 380cm, also die meisten Buhnen sind unter.
> Meine Idee war es mal kurz anzufeedern und, falls nichts geht, den Plan B durchbzu ziehen.
> Am Wasser musste ich meine eigentliche Stelle dann auch links liegen lassen, da zu viel Wasser im Fluss war. Ein paar hundert Meter weiter ist aber eine Buhne, die ich sehr schätze, und die doch noch gut Strömungsschatten bot.
> Also absatteln, Futter anrühren, 10 Körbe füttern, zweitrute für Barbe klarmachen - Mist, Käse vergessen, egal - Kescher aufbauen ... äh... Kescherstiel auch vergessen  .... Mist, Mist, Mist ...
> Naja, zum Auto ists nen guter Kilometer über mehrere Zäune. Bankstick muss also reichen als Kescherstiel.
> Anhang anzeigen 382346
> 
> Damit muss ich dann wohl in die Packung kraxeln zu kescher, aber wird schon gut gehen.
> Dann gingst endlich los - die Feederrute mit Madenbündel und die Zweitrute downstream mit Wurmbündel. Als Körbe die größten Rattenfallen aus meiner Sammlung, 80g bleiben gerade liegen.
> Nach knapp 2 Stunden ohne nennenswerte Fänge (Grundeln außen vor) fange ich langsam an zu zweifeln überlegen. Eventuell wäre matchen doch die bessere Idee gewesen?
> Der Platz war aber einfach zu gut, das wetter zu schön und das angeln, auch ohne Fisch, fantastisch. Also bin ich geblieben und hab nochmal die Frequenz erhöht - viel hilf bekanntlich viel
> Und so langsam kam Leben in die Bude! Nach den Vibrationsbissen von etlichen Grundeln kamen endlich die ersehnten Einschläge der Rheinbrassen. Manche Karpfenangler werden mich auslachen, aber die Flussperlen gehen hier richtig ab! Das war ich garnicht mehr gewohnt und hab bei den ersten Fischen immer auf die ersehnte Barbe gehofft um dann jedes mal wieder enttäuscht überrascht zu werden.
> Dann ein kurzer Zuppler wie von einem Rotauge - Anhieb- D-Zug. Das ging richtig zur Sache. Der Fisch ging ordentlich in die Bremse und es war schnell klar, dass das nun doch keine Brasse sein kann. Als ich den Fisch das erste mal gesehen habe, hab ich schon ein wenig weiche Knie bekommen. Dank meiner stümperhaften professionellen Kescherkünste lag dann dich schneller als gedacht meine bisher größte Rheinbarbe vor mir. Abgefahren! 67cm! Wat ne Kirsche!
> Anhang anzeigen 382351
> 
> Jetzt erstmal ne Kippe und nen Schnaps. Denkst, denn jetzt war richtig Fisch am Platz- meine üblichen 3-4 Minuten konnte ich garnicht mehr warten, denn vorher gab es fast immer den Biss!
> Es ist ein bunter Strauß Friedfische herausgekommen- Grundeln, Brassen Augenrote, Nasen, Alande, Gründlinge und die Barbe.
> Anhang anzeigen 382352
> 
> Ich bin mehr als glücklich nach Hause gejuckelt. Nachmals werd ich nicht so lange warten, bis ich wieder los zieh!
> Achja - ich habe keinen(!) Korb verloren. Das muss man für diesen Strom schonmal hervorheben, finde ich.
> In knapp 6h habe ich allerdings 4kg Grundfutter, 1kg Forelli und einen Liter Maden verbraten ... und ich hätte mehr füttern können.
> Anhang anzeigen 382353
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382354
> 
> Da geht schon gut was weg!
> Soviel jedenfalls zu meinem "Wiedereinstieg". Und bei euch so?
> Groetjes vom Niederrhein
> David


Super toller Bericht und schön zu lesen. Ein ganz dickes Petri für den gelungen Jahreseinstieg. Mensch wenn ich die Barbe sehen, denke ich an mein immer mal wieder angegangenes und leider immer wieder erfolgloses Barbenprojekt. Und das obwohl es in der Ruhr ja gute geben soll....


----------



## Verstrahlt

Raven87 schrieb:


> Die hohe Übersetzung der "Exceler LT 2500-XH" kann ich als Hobbyfischer wohl vernachlässigen und zur normalen 2000er greifen oder?


Ich hab die normale seit anfang des Jahres und bin begeistert. Passt alles und der lauf ist Seidenweich. Bremse Perfekt! Und durch die Schraub Kurbel kein bissl Spiel. Da wackelt nix  Ein Träumchen 
Der einzige nachteil ist das die Ersatzspulen überall vergriffen sind.


----------



## Raven87

Ah ok zum Anschrauben ist von der Handhabung etwas "anstrengender", hatte ich bisher aber noch nicht. Ich mag es aber auch nicht, wenn da was wackelt... Wo packt ihr die Kurbel denn dann hin, wenn sie abgeschraubt ist?

Edit: Moment ich glaube ich hatte doch schon Schraubkurbel... Die kann man ja anlösen und dann hängen sie eingeklappt herunter gelle? Jetzt fällts mir langsam wie Schuppen von die Augen


----------



## skyduck

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ah ok zum Anschrauben ist von der Handhabung etwas "anstrengender", hatte ich bisher aber noch nicht. Ich mag es aber auch nicht, wenn da was wackelt... Wo packt ihr die Kurbel denn dann hin, wenn sie abgeschraubt ist?
> 
> Edit: Moment ich glaube ich hatte doch schon Schraubkurbel... Die kann man ja anlösen und dann hängen sie eingeklappt herunter gelle? Jetzt fällts mir langsam wie Schuppen von die Augen


so kenne ich es zumindest von der Penn. Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, da ich noch ein schöne leichte Rolle für die Sphere bomb suche. Ich habe jetzt die Legalis LT, muss aber sagen da finde ich die Bremse nicht wirklich gut, da ist die von meiner Quick 5 oder auch der Sphere MgTi  wesentlich besser. Ansonsten ist das eine schöne leichte Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vielleicht hast du ein Montagsmodell erwischt Dirk oder die Bremsscheiben sind in der falschen Reihenfolge drin??
Bei meinen beiden Legalis laufen die Bremsen super und auch bei der 2500er die ma hatte war alles ok.

Wenn cih mich recht entsinne war die Einschraubkurbel der Fuego nicht klappbar..........kann mich aber auch irren. Ist schon ein Jahr her....


----------



## Verstrahlt

Also bei der Exceler wird die direkt angeschraubt und da ist nix klappbar.
Die legalis hatte ich erst gekauft weil sie überall gut bewertet war aber da hatte der Kurbelknauf gewackelt und ich hab sie zurückgeschickt.
Ich hab ne Rollentasche die kann man um die Rolle an der Rute packen. da is ne kleine Tasche vorne für die Kurbel.
Würde nen Bild machen aber Angel liegt im Auto wo sie hingehört 
 Die 10 sekunden mehraufwand für 0% gewackel nehm ich gerne in kauf 
https://www.amazon.de/Daiwa-Angelrollen-Zubeh%C3%B6r-Neopren-Rollentasche/dp/B08DXWPL1H


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ein Montagsmodell erwischt Dirk oder die Bremsscheiben sind in der falschen Reihenfolge drin??
> Bei meinen beiden Legalis laufen die Bremsen super und auch bei der 2500er die ma hatte war alles ok.
> 
> Wenn cih mich recht entsinne war die Einschraubkurbel der Fuego nicht klappbar..........kann mich aber auch irren. Ist schon ein Jahr her....


hmmm. Kann natürlich sein (bei meinen Glück bei Neukäufen) , war schon echt enttäuscht. Ich ziehe mit der Hand oft etwas Schnur nach zum Beködern/Korb befüllen. Bei der Rolle ging das nicht wirklich. Damit ich was abziehen konnte, musste ich die Bremse soweit öffnen das sie dann beim Einholen schon durchdrehte. Normalerweise kann ich das bei allen Rollen gut justieren und dann auch so lassen. Das funktioniert dann auch ideal wenn man mal nicht schnell genug an der Rute ist und auch zum Anschlag langt es.

Aber wie gesagt bei der geht es einfach nicht... Da ich von den Bremsen überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, wie kann ich denn checken ob die scheiben falschrum sind, bzw. wie sollen sie richtig rum sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Damit ich was abziehen konnte, musste ich die Bremse soweit öffnen das sie dann beim Einholen schon durchdrehte.




Also das ist nicht normal!
Meine laufen butterweich an und halten die eingestellte Bremskraft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt bei der geht es einfach nicht... Da ich von den Bremsen überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, wie kann ich denn checken ob die scheiben falschrum sind, bzw. wie sollen sie richtig rum sein?



Nordlichtangler hatte das schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. Finde ich so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> wie kann ich denn checken ob die scheiben falschrum sind, bzw. wie sollen sie richtig rum sein?



Hab gerade mal schnell in meine 2000er geschaut und siehe da - es ist nur eine gefettete Bremsscheibe drin(unter der Metallscheibe die man sieht).
Ist die bei dir vielleicht trocken oder nicht vorhanden?


----------



## Raven87

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Also bei der Exceler wird die direkt angeschraubt und da ist nix klappbar.
> Die legalis hatte ich erst gekauft weil sie überall gut bewertet war aber da hatte der Kurbelknauf gewackelt und ich hab sie zurückgeschickt.
> Ich hab ne Rollentasche die kann man um die Rolle an der Rute packen. da is ne kleine Tasche vorne für die Kurbel.
> Würde nen Bild machen aber Angel liegt im Auto wo sie hingehört
> Die 10 sekunden mehraufwand für 0% gewackel nehm ich gerne in kauf
> https://www.amazon.de/Daiwa-Angelrollen-Zubeh%C3%B6r-Neopren-Rollentasche/dp/B08DXWPL1H


Ja das Gewackel nervt mich auch, aber Tasche in Tasche ist irgendwie son Overkill...
Ich hatte mal eine Rolle, die auch zum schrauben war und da war das Gewinde dann so lang, dass die Kurbel sehr weit rausgedreht war und noch mit der Rolle verbunden war und dann konnte man die Kurbel anklappen. Dafür müsste dann aber auch ne Aussparung an der Kurbel sein und das wird die Exceler dann nicht haben. Ich hatte mich vorhin nur blöd ausgedrückt glaube ich.
Mir kam gerade ne Idee... Ich habe die Unlimited Sleevs von Anaconda und da ist oben ein Klettpatsch dran für ein Beschriftungsfeld. Evtl. kann ich die Kurbel da rein quetschen  Oder es muss halt doch Tasche in Tasche werden


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal schnell in meine 2000er geschaut und siehe da - es ist nur eine gefettete Bremsscheibe drin(unter der Metallscheibe die man sieht).
> Ist die bei dir vielleicht trocken oder nicht vorhanden?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382399
> Anhang anzeigen 382400


das werde ich heute Nachmittag mal checken, vielleicht ist es wirklich so einfach...
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Verstrahlt

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ja das Gewackel nervt mich auch, aber Tasche in Tasche ist irgendwie son Overkill...


Da geb ich dir recht. Hab die Rollentasche auch nur weil es nirgends ein Einzelfutteral in 1m länge gibt.#
Jetzt hab ich halt die Rollentasche + son Kunstoffnetzschlauch^^


----------



## rustaweli

Ich bin schockiert! 
Shimano und Daiwa kombinieren? 
So etwas führte schon zu zerbrochenen Ehen und Kriegen zwischen den Anglernationen! 

Ganz dickes Petri zur stolzen Strecke daci7 und danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Raven87

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert!
> Shimano und Daiwa kombinieren?
> So etwas führte schon zu zerbrochenen Ehen und Kriegen zwischen den Anglernationen!
> 
> Ganz dickes Petri zur stolzen Strecke daci7 und danke für den Bericht!


Ja ich bin eigentlich auch son Pingelkopp , aber der Preis der Vanford schreckt mich dann doch irgendwie ab.


----------



## Thomas.

ich habe das Problem der Kurbel mit einem dicken Haar Gummi gelöst,


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert!
> Shimano und Daiwa kombinieren?
> So etwas führte schon zu zerbrochenen Ehen und Kriegen zwischen den Anglernationen!


das kann man mal machen siehe mein OCC Combo oder oben die Fin ist an einer Shimano, sind aber ehr ausnahmen und sollte bei Rollen nicht zur Regel werden


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> so kenne ich es zumindest von der Penn. Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, da ich noch ein schöne leichte Rolle für die Sphere bomb suche. Ich habe jetzt die Legalis LT, muss aber sagen da finde ich die Bremse nicht wirklich gut, da ist die von meiner Quick 5 oder auch der Sphere MgTi  wesentlich besser. Ansonsten ist das eine schöne leichte Rolle.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal schnell in meine 2000er geschaut und siehe da - es ist nur eine gefettete Bremsscheibe drin(unter der Metallscheibe die man sieht).
> Ist die bei dir vielleicht trocken oder nicht vorhanden?


Da haben wir es mal wieder, bei recht vielen Rollenserien unterscheiden sich die Bremsen in der Größenstufe irgendwo um 2000/2500.
Weswegen ich am liebsten immer die größte Type mit dem noch gerade leichten Gewicht nehme,
d.h. bei den Daiwa LT lieber sogar die 3000 als die 2500 wg. größerer Spule, und bei den kleinsten Typen immer auf die evtl. verringerte Scheibentype gucken und dann lieber die 3000 anstelle 2000 nehmen, bei ca 25g Aufschlag, denn das geht sozusagen direkt in der Bremse.
Also kurz gesagt, kauft die ganz kleinen Typen nicht , wenn Anspruch an Karpfendrills und so bestehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe das Problem der Kurbel mit einem dicken Haar Gummi gelöst,
> Anhang anzeigen 382409


Da tut sich eine echte Marktlücke auf mit einem Schon-Sub-Futteral für die Kurbel und saubere (Klett-)Halterung am Griff. 

Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, sowas für den Rutenmengeneinsatz im Futteral gleich zu vermeiden - durch Kaufvermeidung der Rollentypen mit nicht klappbarer Kurbel.

Für einen Heavy-Duty-Dauereinsatz Spin/Pilk/Jiggin herrscht eine komplett andere Situation, die Hersteller wollen aber einheitlich und eben tw. ungeeignet produzieren und verkaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert!
> Shimano und Daiwa kombinieren?
> So etwas führte schon zu zerbrochenen Ehen und Kriegen zwischen den Anglernationen!


Nö, wenn einer was besseres hat , und gerade bei Daiwa sehe ich die erheblich besseren und vielfältigeren weniger verspielten Rollen jenseits der BR/Grund/Brandungsrollen.
Eine bessere Shimano Rute als Daiwa überhaupt hat an einer bessere Daiwa Rolle als Shimano überhaupt hat (tatsächlich eher nur bei Spin erheblich),
das macht einfach richtig was her und im Ergebnis besser als die Einmarkenfixierung.

Wen es stört, der macht die Markenschilder einfach mal weg, sofort beruhigt sich das evtl. empfindliche Anglergemüt.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nö, wenn einer was besseres hat , und gerade bei Daiwa sehe ich die erheblich besseren und vielfältigeren weniger verspielten Rollen jenseits der BR/Grund/Brandungsrollen.
> Eine bessere Shimano Rute als Daiwa überhaupt hat an einer bessere Daiwa Rolle als Shimano überhaupt hat (tatsächlich eher nur bei Spin erheblich),
> das macht einfach richtig was her und im Ergebnis besser als die Einmarkenfixierung.
> 
> Wen es stört, der macht die Markenschilder einfach mal weg, sofort beruhigt sich das evtl. empfindliche Anglergemüt.


Weiche von mir! 
Du bist eh ein radikaler Tacklenerd und würdest Dir sogar aus beiden die Rosinen rausschrauben um daraus eine "DaiShi" zu machen!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiche von mir!
> Du bist eh ein radikaler Tacklenerd und würdest Dir sogar aus beiden die Rosinen rausschrauben um daraus eine "DaiShi" zu machen!


Das Schicksal wollte es, das an meinen Shimano Aernos Feedern Daiwa Emcast Rollen hängen. Ich muss sagen sie verstehen sich prächtig, und bilden ein Gute Teams die mir treue Dienste leisten.

Und umgekehrt verstehen sich meine Daiwa Sensor und meine Shimano Dl FB sehr gut miteinander. Leider hat letztere schon seit langer Zeit ein Zipperlein am Bügel, um das ich mich mal kümmern sollte.


----------



## Minimax

Oje, ich habe gerade was deutlich Über-Döbel-Grosses drangehabt. Ich mein es war ein Karpfen, ich hatte nur den Eindruck von was gedrungenem Massigen. Einmal mit viel Glück aus den Seerosen manövriert, beim zweiten Mal wurd die Schnur schlaff und der Haken kam mir entgegen. Sehr schade.


----------



## Minimax

Ansonsten ist dies eine ziemlich lahme, schwitzige Angelegenheit.
Bis auf einen gleich zu Anfang glänzen die Johnnies durch Abwesenheit. An der schattigen Stelle an die ich mich nach dem Karpfen(?)Debakel zurückgezogen habe, um nicht zu verdorren, leben die blöden Güstern ihr Faible für blaue Riesenhaken Gr. 4 voll aus.


----------



## Tricast

Sind das nicht die berühmten blauen Güsterhaken die absolut selektierend wirken? Also was beklagst Du dich.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## magi

Mahlzeit in die Runde.
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer 2. Alcolyte Plus in 13 ft. und da mir hier schonmal sehr kompetent von Hecht100+ weitergeholfen wurde, versuche ich es nochmal auf diesem Wege: kennt irgendjemand noch einen deutschen Shop, der zufällig eine 3-teilige Drennan *Alcolyte Plus in 13 ft*. in der Ecke stehen hat? Online ist da gerade scheinbar nix zu machen. Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die berühmten blauen Güsterhaken die absolut selektierend wirken? Also was beklagst Du dich.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Stimmt, hast recht. Andererseits bringen Die Blauen Güsterhaken oftmals die besseren Stücke
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ich mal jetzt mal einen Haken mit Edding an mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## hanzz

Minimax schrieb:


> und der Haken kam mir entgegen


Nase noch in Ordnung?   

Petri Heil allen die am Wasser sind


----------



## Tricast

Versuch macht kluch, also ran an den Edding. Andere malen ihre Maden mit einem roten Lippenstift an.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mr. Sprock

daci7 schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382344
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382352
> 
> 
> Groetjes vom Niederrhein


Dieser Bericht hat mir echt gut gefallen.
Es liest sich ein wenig wie eine Geschichte.
So einen Gerätehändler hätte ich auch gerne. Das sieht ziemlich urig aus.
---
Hier wurde ja wieder viel geschrieben. Kann man gar nicht alles lesen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe das Problem der Kurbel mit einem dicken Haar Gummi gelöst,
> Anhang anzeigen 382409


Das ist doch wirklich eine absolute Verarschung!
Zu dumm um eine einschraubbare Klappkurbel herzustellen, wie es sie seit hundert Jahren gibt?
Lustig das Gebamsel an der Rolle beim Transport.
Ein Gewinde ist doch kein Mörser. Da fängt sich Dreck und Sand und bleibt am Fett kleben.

Tipp: Einfach die alte Penn Slammer holen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen um kurz vor fünf auch mal einen meiner Kescher gebraucht, gut das man auch noch alte feinnetzige hat,  und zwar im ehelichen Spielzimmer. Jetzt bin ich der Held. Wenigstens für meine Frau!
> Anhang anzeigen 382375
> 
> 
> Am Wasser stören sie mich ja überhaupt nicht, aber wenn sie so über dem Bett rumflattern, dann das hektische des Bettnachbarns, gut das man Angler ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 382374
> 
> 
> Sie durfte danach auch draußen weiterflattern, als Köder war sie doch zu groß, ist schon erstaunlich, wie groß die Flügelspannweite ist.
> 
> Petri an alle die es heute ans Wasser schaffen und den Kescher anders voll bekommen.


Das ist mal ein Erlebnis!
Man muss wahrscheinlich sehr vorsichtig sein, um so einen fragilen Flieger nicht zu verletzten. 
Kann man die irgendwie festhalten ohne sie zu verletzten und gleichzeitig nicht gebissen zu werden?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Erlebnis!
> Man muss wahrscheinlich sehr vorsichtig sein, um so einen fragilen Flieger nicht zu verletzten.
> Kann man die irgendwie festhalten ohne sie zu verletzten und gleichzeitig nicht gebissen zu werden?



Ja. Mit ner Kohlenzange.


----------



## Hecht100+

Sie oder er hatte sich nachher in meinem Mantel festgekrallt, den habe ich auf den Boden geworfen und den Kescher sofort drüber gelegt. Und dann mit einem großen Stück Pappe den Kescher unterschoben. Dann zum Fenster, Kescher anheben und ab gings. Und Töne geben sie auch von sich, lautlos sind sie nicht.


----------



## Mikesch

Blaue Haken waren doch früher eigentlich Schleienhaken.


----------



## Minimax

Mikesch schrieb:


> Blaue Haken waren doch früher eigentlich Schleienhaken.


Ich kann blaue (oder rote oder grüne..) Haken eigentlich nicht leiden, aber dieser Gamakatsu LS2210 , hat sich in der Größe 4 (selten 2 oder 6) als mein Lieblingsdöbelhaken durchgesetzt. Dicht gefolgt vom Kamasan B983, aber ich bin halt eher Team Plättchen als Team Öhr.


----------



## Thomas.

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das ist doch wirklich eine absolute Verarschung!
> Zu dumm um eine einschraubbare Klappkurbel herzustellen, wie es sie seit hundert Jahren gibt?
> Lustig das Gebamsel an der Rolle beim Transport.


ich kann damit leben, habe jede Rute in ein Einzelfutteral da bamselt nix , das mit der Kurbel gibt es leider auch bei Shimano meine Socorro hat auch diese unselige Kurbel und eben so wie die Fin keine Rücklaufsperre mehr, nach dem Motto wo nix ist kann nix kaputt gehen


----------



## Minimax

So mal sehen... wer nominiert Babs?


----------



## daci7

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Dieser Bericht hat mir echt gut gefallen.
> Es liest sich ein wenig wie eine Geschichte.
> So einen Gerätehändler hätte ich auch gerne. Das sieht ziemlich urig aus.
> ---
> Hier wurde ja wieder viel geschrieben. Kann man gar nicht alles lesen.


Welcher Gerätehändler? Das Foto ist aus meinem Keller   
Heute war ich nochmal an der selben Stelle- diesmal aber mit Kumpel, weswegen ich weniger Fotos geschossen habe. Es gab wieder einen bunten Reigen Weißfische und das obligatorische Rudel Grundeln.
Meine Highlights waren ein 39er Augenrot und ein echter Goldbarren. So eine heftige Goldfärbung hab ich noch nie gesehen. Leider ist das Bild kagge ... da war ich nich allein am Wasser.









 Groetjes von Niederrhein
David


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Welcher Gerätehändler? Das Foto ist aus meinem Keller
> Heute war ich nochmal an der selben Stelle- diesmal aber mit Kumpel, weswegen ich weniger Fotos geschossen habe. Es gab wieder einen bunten Reigen Weißfische und das obligatorische Rudel Grundeln.
> Meine Highlights waren ein 39er Augenrot und ein echter Goldbarren. So eine heftige Goldfärbung hab ich noch nie gesehen. Leider ist das Bild kagge ... da war ich nich allein am Wasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382523
> Anhang anzeigen 382524
> 
> 
> Groetjes von Niederrhein
> David







Sör,
ich darf Ihnen zu der absolut stilvollen Kopfbedeckung gratulieren, und meine Bewunderung mit einem Körnchen Neid für Sie würzen. So angetan verkörpern sie das Ideal des dedizierten Friedfischers und werden in der ganz ÜK und darüber hinaus als Coarse Angler Supreme erkannt und geniessen flussauf flussab die Gastfreundschaft unseres kleinen, verschrobenen Ordens.
Nochmals meine Komplimente,
herzlich Ihr
Minimax

Edit:
Tools of the trade:


----------



## phirania

Habe heute auch mal wieder das schöne Wetter genutzt...

GRILLEN CHILLEN ANGELN.


----------



## Minimax

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das ist doch wirklich eine absolute Verarschung!
> Zu dumm um eine einschraubbare Klappkurbel herzustellen, wie es sie seit hundert Jahren gibt?
> Lustig das Gebamsel an der Rolle beim Transport.
> Ein Gewinde ist doch kein Mörser. Da fängt sich Dreck und Sand und bleibt am Fett kleben.
> 
> Tipp: Einfach die alte Penn Slammer holen.


Ich würds nicht so hart formulieren, aber generell stimme ich zu. Ich finde diese EInschraubkurbeln in den für mich interessanten Größen sehr unpraktisch und sicher auch für die Spinnangler mit ihrem (positiv-freundlich gemeint, ich habe da kaum Ahnung in die Nuancen der Disziplin) Eollenfimmel gedacht.
Und ganz besonders stimme ich dem Argument zu, das die ungeschützen Gewindeöffnungen bei abgeschraubter Starrkurbel durch das klebrige Fett eine unwiderstehliche EInladung für Dreck, Schmadder und Partikel sind.
Und wenn man bedenkt, das bei der Firma Daiwa die Starrkurbeln gerne mit dem heiklen und nur durch EInschicken zu wartenden Magsealfett gekoppelt sind, dann ist das schon eine Ironie auf Kosten des Kunden. Jedenfalls aus meiner Nischen-Perspektive.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri an allen Fängern der letzten Tage und danke für die schönen tollen berichte.
ich selber war am Freitag Nachmittag und gestern kurz, leider beide male ein Reinfall außer jeweils 2 mal sehr kleine Barsche tat sich leider nix, und obwohl dort jetzt so viele und sehr große Döbel stehen wie selten zuvor, habe alles erdenkliche versucht und alles angeboten was die Köderkiste hergab aber 0 Interesse, vielleicht liegt es auch an dem sehr niedrigen Wasserstand keinerlei Strömung und somit zu wenig Sauerstoff? zu warm? sehr versifftes Wasser mit Algen jeder Art.
wollte es heute morgen noch mal versuchen, aber Gestern bin ich leider am Ufer abgerutscht und habe mir das linke Knie verdreht (Angel ist Gott sei dank Heile geblieben), erst war nur ein kleiner Schmerz zu fühlen, als ich aber 2 Stunden später zu hause war, war er so groß das ich zur Notaufnahme ins KH bin, irgend was mit Innenmeniskus (kein Riss) die konnten aber auf Grund der Schwellung auf den Röntgenbildern nix genaues sagen und ich Muss Montag noch mal hin
diese Nacht war furchtbar, bei jeder kleinen Bewegungen wurde ich durch schmerzen wach, naja jammern nützt nix das sowas passieren kann damit Muss man als Extremsportler rechnen .
und allen die es heute noch zum Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri und fangt einen für mich mit.




ein einziger Algenteppich


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri an allen Fängern der letzten Tage und danke für die schönen tollen berichte.
> ich selber war am Freitag Nachmittag und gestern kurz, leider beide male ein Reinfall außer jeweils 2 mal sehr kleine Barsche tat sich leider nix, und obwohl dort jetzt so viele und sehr große Döbel stehen wie selten zuvor, habe alles erdenkliche versucht und alles angeboten was die Köderkiste hergab aber 0 Interesse, vielleicht liegt es auch an dem sehr niedrigen Wasserstand keinerlei Strömung und somit zu wenig Sauerstoff? zu warm? sehr versifftes Wasser mit Algen jeder Art.
> wollte es heute morgen noch mal versuchen, aber Gestern bin ich leider am Ufer abgerutscht und habe mir das linke Knie verdreht (Angel ist Gott sei dank Heile geblieben), erst war nur ein kleiner Schmerz zu fühlen, als ich aber 2 Stunden später zu hause war, war er so groß das ich zur Notaufnahme ins KH bin, irgend was mit Innenmeniskus (kein Riss) die konnten aber auf Grund der Schwellung auf den Röntgenbildern nix genaues sagen und ich Muss Montag noch mal hin
> diese Nacht war furchtbar, bei jeder kleinen Bewegungen wurde ich durch schmerzen wach, naja jammern nützt nix das sowas passieren kann damit Muss man als Extremsportler rechnen .
> und allen die es heute noch zum Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri und fangt einen für mich mit.
> Anhang anzeigen 382553
> 
> ein einziger Algenteppich
> Anhang anzeigen 382554


Na auf jeden fall gute Besserung


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382530
> 
> Sör,
> ich darf Ihnen zu der absolut stilvollen Kopfbedeckung gratulieren, und meine Bewunderung mit einem Körnchen Neid für Sie würzen. So angetan verkörpern sie das Ideal des dedizierten Friedfischers und werden in der ganz ÜK und darüber hinaus als Coarse Angler Supreme erkannt und geniessen flussauf flussab die Gastfreundschaft unseres kleinen, verschrobenen Ordens.
> Nochmals meine Komplimente,
> herzlich Ihr
> Minimax
> 
> Edit:
> Tools of the trade:
> Anhang anzeigen 382532


Im Angesicht der Götter muss man sein Haupt bedecken ... oder so ähnlich.
Daher geht's NIEMALS NIE ohne Kopfbedeckung ans Wasser!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Thomas. schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich leider am Ufer abgerutscht und habe mir das linke Knie verdreht


Thomas,
ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, las dich nicht unterkriegen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri an allen Fängern der letzten Tage und danke für die schönen tollen berichte.
> ich selber war am Freitag Nachmittag und gestern kurz, leider beide male ein Reinfall außer jeweils 2 mal sehr kleine Barsche tat sich leider nix, und obwohl dort jetzt so viele und sehr große Döbel stehen wie selten zuvor, habe alles erdenkliche versucht und alles angeboten was die Köderkiste hergab aber 0 Interesse, vielleicht liegt es auch an dem sehr niedrigen Wasserstand keinerlei Strömung und somit zu wenig Sauerstoff? zu warm? sehr versifftes Wasser mit Algen jeder Art.
> wollte es heute morgen noch mal versuchen, aber Gestern bin ich leider am Ufer abgerutscht und habe mir das linke Knie verdreht (Angel ist Gott sei dank Heile geblieben), erst war nur ein kleiner Schmerz zu fühlen, als ich aber 2 Stunden später zu hause war, war er so groß das ich zur Notaufnahme ins KH bin, irgend was mit Innenmeniskus (kein Riss) die konnten aber auf Grund der Schwellung auf den Röntgenbildern nix genaues sagen und ich Muss Montag noch mal hin
> diese Nacht war furchtbar, bei jeder kleinen Bewegungen wurde ich durch schmerzen wach, naja jammern nützt nix das sowas passieren kann damit Muss man als Extremsportler rechnen .
> und allen die es heute noch zum Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri und fangt einen für mich mit.
> Anhang anzeigen 382553
> 
> ein einziger Algenteppich
> Anhang anzeigen 382554


Gute Besserung. 
Hoffentlich heilt es schnell ab


----------



## Tricast

Dieses Wochenende war die Feeder WM in Rieux und die Deutsche Mannschaft hat mit Rang 6 noch vor den Three Lions abgeschlossen. Jens Koschnik hat die Bronze Medaille gewonnen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Meine ersten Ausführungen waren fehlerhaft.
Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Au weia, lieber Thomas. das sind keine Guten Neuigkeiten. Ich wünsch Dir Gute Besserung und hoffe, das Die Untersuchung zeigt, das es noch glimpflich war. Aber zumindest Johnniemässig verpasst Du nichts, genau wie im Thomasland sind sie hier auch lahm und lustlos.





Gute Besserung,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp

So ich war trotz massiven Flug der letzten 3 Tage gestern am Wasser. 
Eigentlich sollte ja nur die Kamera ins wasser doch warum nicht gleich die Zeit mit nutzen und schauen ob trotzdem was beißt.
Der Plan ist zumindest aufgegangen wobei meine Aufnahmen wegen der noch starken Strömung nichts geworden sind.
Als Fisch gab es gestern Rotaugen, einen Mitt 40er Aitel und 3 Nachwuchs Bärtige  ......die hatten sogar die Tupfen noch drauf, zählt das noch als Gründlingrekord


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,

erstmal Pertri an alle und besonders an die Fänger dawurzelsepp daci7 Minimax, ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen.

Professor Tinca , meine Legalis LT habe ich jetzt einmal nachgeschaut und auch die Explosionszeichnung gefunden. Also Bremssystem ist alles da, gefettet waren die Filzscheiben so lala, die habe ich jetzt noch etwas nachgefettet, mal gucken was das ausmacht... in der 300er sind übrigens 3 Scheiben drin und eine weitere Metallscheibe. Generell muss ich sagen, dass ich die Quick5 aber immer noch besser finde, die hat übrigens auch eine reinschraubbare Kurbel, die aber problemlos klappbar ist. in der 3000er Größe macht die echt eine sehr gute Figur und das einfache schwarze Design gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Es ist jetzt nach fast 30 Jahren das erste mal, dass ich wieder eine DAM Rolle gekauft habe und muss sagen ich bin echt überrascht....

Sonntag Morgen um kurz nach sechs habe ich auch mal wieder mein Glück versucht an der guten alten Ruhr , aber irgendwie läuft es dieses Jahr nach einen phänomenalen Start echt schlecht. Alle Strategien die letztes Jahr so erfolgreich waren funktionieren nicht mehr. Nur noch Grundeln, egal auf welcher Distanz oder welcher Köder. Selbst steinharte 8mm Pellets werden direkt zerlegt und man hakt die kleine n Biester. Habe jetzt erstmal 12 mm und 16 mm geordert in der Hoffnung das diese sich als etwas resistenter erweisen. Na ja bald geht es zur guten alten Werse da habe ich wieder eine Woche Ruhe vor denen.


----------



## skyduck

jetzt noch eine Frage an alle.  Ich hatte aktuell eine größere Sammlung an Methodfeeder Vorfächer bestellt und jetzt bei Lieferung erst festgestellt das sie barbless, also ohne Widerhaken sind. Wenn ich mir so die aktuelle Auswahl auf dem Markt angucke scheint das sehr häufig so zu sein. Weiß jemand warum das speziell bei den Method-Vorfächern so ist? Und wie sieht es mit den sicheren haken des Fisches aus? Jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> meine Legalis LT habe ich jetzt einmal nachgeschaut und auch die Explosionszeichnung gefunden. Also Bremssystem ist alles da, gefettet waren die Filzscheiben so lala, die habe ich jetzt noch etwas nachgefettet, mal gucken was das ausmacht... in der 300er sind übrigens 3 Scheiben drin und eine weitere Metallscheibe. Generell muss ich sagen, dass ich die Quick5 aber immer noch besser finde, die hat übrigens auch eine reinschraubbare Kurbel, die aber problemlos klappbar ist. in der 3000er Größe macht die echt eine sehr gute Figur und das einfache schwarze Design gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Es ist jetzt nach fast 30 Jahren das erste mal, dass ich wieder eine DAM Rolle gekauft habe und muss sagen ich bin echt überrascht....



Ich kenne die DAM nicht aber die kostet ja auch fast das Doppelte(103 bei KL).
Das möchte man dann ja auch merken.
Danke für den Tipp. Vielleicht kann ich die mal irgendwo befummeln.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> jetzt noch eine Frage an alle.  Ich hatte aktuell eine größere Sammlung an Methodfeeder Vorfächer bestellt und jetzt bei Lieferung erst festgestellt das sie barbless, also ohne Widerhaken sind. Wenn ich mir so die aktuelle Auswahl auf dem Markt angucke scheint das sehr häufig so zu sein. Weiß jemand warum das speziell bei den Method-Vorfächern so ist? Und wie sieht es mit den sicheren haken des Fisches aus? Jemand Erfahrungen damit?


warum und wieso das so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich fische die sehr gerne und drücke auch meist den Widerhaken an und habe keine Probleme damit.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kenne die DAM nicht aber die kostet ja auch fast das Doppelte(103 bei KL).
> Das möchte man dann ja auch merken.
> Danke für den Tipp. Vielleicht kann ich die mal irgendwo befummeln.


gabs für 80 bei AP aber leider ausverkauft im Moment die 4000er gibt es noch für 78.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das klingt schon besser.


----------



## skyduck

skyduck schrieb:


> gabs für 80 bei AP aber leider ausverkauft im Moment die 4000er gibt es noch für 78.


bin zu DAM übrigens wieder durch unseren seligen Andal gekommen. Der schrieb mal irgendwann, dass DAM eigentlich mittlerweile durch die Bank brauchbare Rolle baut. Dann bin ich da irgendwann über dieses Modell gestolpert und dachte "Warum nicht mal versuchen". Hat er wie so oft Recht gehabt der alte Fuchs...


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> dass DAM eigentlich mittlerweile durch die Bank brauchbare Rolle baut.



Jupp.
Stecken ja mit Okuma unter einer Decke seitdem der Name DAM auch svendsen sports gehört.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Na ja bald geht es zur guten alten Werse da habe ich wieder eine Woche Ruhe vor denen.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...
Die Biester sind schon angekommen in der Werse.
Gott sei dank noch nicht so oft,aber die sind da....


----------



## skyduck

phirania schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...
> Die Biester sind schon angekommen in der Werse.
> Gott sei dank noch nicht so oft,aber die sind da....


echt jetzt? Auch schon hoch bis zur Pleister Mühle? Dachte eigentlich, dass sie sich dort allein schon wegen dem Grund und den Wasser nicht wohl fühlen würden. Ich hoffe das wird nicht so schlimm, das sollte nach der Rente mein Hausgewässer werden...


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kenne die DAM nicht aber die kostet ja auch fast das Doppelte(103 bei KL).
> Das möchte man dann ja auch merken.
> Danke für den Tipp. Vielleicht kann ich die mal irgendwo befummeln.


Wenn du aufrundest, kostet die sogar 104€ bei KL, wenn man ein bischen gockelt, findet man sie bei A&M Angelsport für 87 €.


----------



## phirania

Zu oft kommen die auch nicht vor.
Könnten aber einige über den Emmerbach geschafft haben.
Der fließt ja unter dem Kanal entlang und einige sind wohl als Übrig Gebliebende Köderfische ausgesetzt worden.
Aber noch nerven die nicht so wie im Kanal.


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> jetzt noch eine Frage an alle.  Ich hatte aktuell eine größere Sammlung an Methodfeeder Vorfächer bestellt und jetzt bei Lieferung erst festgestellt das sie barbless, also ohne Widerhaken sind. Wenn ich mir so die aktuelle Auswahl auf dem Markt angucke scheint das sehr häufig so zu sein. Weiß jemand warum das speziell bei den Method-Vorfächern so ist? Und wie sieht es mit den sicheren haken des Fisches aus? Jemand Erfahrungen damit?


Wie so vieles hat das Methodfeedern seinen Ursprung auf der Insel und wird dort hauptsächlich an den "Commercials" ausgeübt. Da fast durchweg die Fische zurückgesetzt werden (müssen) wird aus Waidgerechtigkeit ohne Widerhaken geangelt, meistens auch vorgeschrieben. Damit kann man problemlos angeln, man muß nur darauf achten, immer genügend Zug auf der Schnur zu haben, sonst ist der Fisch weg.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> jetzt noch eine Frage an alle.  Ich hatte aktuell eine größere Sammlung an Methodfeeder Vorfächer bestellt und jetzt bei Lieferung erst festgestellt das sie barbless, also ohne Widerhaken sind. Wenn ich mir so die aktuelle Auswahl auf dem Markt angucke scheint das sehr häufig so zu sein. Weiß jemand warum das speziell bei den Method-Vorfächern so ist? Und wie sieht es mit den sicheren haken des Fisches aus? Jemand Erfahrungen damit?





hester schrieb:


> Wie so vieles hat das Methodfeedern seinen Ursprung auf der Insel und wird dort hauptsächlich an den "Commercials" ausgeübt. Da fast durchweg die Fische zurückgesetzt werden (müssen) wird aus Waidgerechtigkeit ohne Widerhaken geangelt, meistens auch vorgeschrieben. Damit kann man problemlos angeln, man muß nur darauf achten, immer genügend Zug auf der Schnur zu haben, sonst ist der Fisch weg.



Hester hat absolut recht. Ich ergänze: Einen Ausgleich zum fehlenden Widerhaken bildet bei vielen Methodvorfächern die Hakenform. Es handelt sich häufig um sehr gedrungene, kurzschenklige Exemplare, deren weiteste Stelle nicht zwischen Spitze und Schaft, sondern darunter liegt. Die Method Vorfächer der sehr guten und ehrenwerten Firma Guru (die ich niemals einer völlig größenwahnsinnigen, koksinduzierten Preispolitik bezichtigen würde) sind ein gutes Beispiel.
Dadurch stellt sich ein leichter Kreishaken-Effekt ein, der den fehlenden WIderhaken fast ausgleicht. Angelkumpel und ich benutzen diese auf Brassen mit stinkigen Halibut-Softpellets, und können nichts über Aussteiger berichten. Durch die leicht eingeneigte Spitze, ist ger ganze Haken sozusagen ein Widerhaken.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Hester hat absolut recht. Ich ergänze: Einen Ausgleich zum fehlenden Widerhaken bildet bei vielen Methodvorfächern die Hakenform. Es handelt sich häufig um sehr gedrungene, kurzschenklige Exemplare, deren weiteste Stelle nicht zwischen Spitze und Schaft, sondern darunter liegt. Die Method Vorfächer der sehr guten und ehrenwerten Firma Guru (die ich niemals einer völlig größenwahnsinnigen, koksinduzierten Preispolitik bezichtigen würde) sind ein gutes Beispiel.
> Dadurch stellt sich ein leichter Kreishaken-Effekt ein, der den fehlenden WIderhaken fast ausgleicht. Angelkumpel und ich benutzen diese auf Brassen mit stinkigen Halibut-Softpellets, und können nichts über Aussteiger berichten. Durch die leicht eingeneigte Spitze, ist ger ganze Haken sozusagen ein Widerhaken.


Danke das wollte ich hören!!!  Wollte mich nur nicht outen, das ich diese dekadente Marke meine und davon größere Mengen in Platin aufgewogene fertige Vorfächer gekauft habe.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Danke das wollte ich hören!!!  Wollte mich nur nicht outen, das ich diese dekadente Marke meine und davon größere Mengen in Platin aufgewogene fertige Vorfächer gekauft habe.


Danke. Ich glaube, man kann diese Haken auch ungebunden kaufen (aber wo?), Sie heissen Guru QM1. Das vergleichsbild hatte ich irgendwann mal im Hakenthread gepostet, hier kann man schön ihre besondere Form erkennen:


----------



## hester

Die nutze ich in der Größe 10-16, ungebunden, weiß aber nicht mehr woher, bin sehr zufrieden. MS Range hat die Form abgekupfert und bietet sie mit Widerhaken an, Guru sind aber besser (nach meinen Erfahrungen).


----------



## skyduck

ja der Preis ... Pfff... Aber es gibt sie.






						Artikel, welche den Suchkriterien entsprechen, KL Angelsport
					

Riesiges Sortiment vieler Top-Marken, Top-Angebote, Rechnungs- u. Ratenkauf - einfach online bestellen bei kl-angelsport.de




					www.kl-angelsport.de


----------



## hester

Augen zu und durch...


----------



## skyduck

also wenn man vom Grundpreis von den Haken ausgeht sind dann ja 4,99 € für 8 Stück mit Bajonet und gebunden echt nen Schnapper...   Da ist die Firma echt günstig.


----------



## hester

Paar hab ich noch 






Meine Altersvorsorge...


----------



## Tricast

hester schrieb:


> Paar hab ich noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382834
> 
> 
> Meine Altersvorsorge...


Wahrscheinlich besser als Riesterrente. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Paar hab ich noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382834
> 
> 
> Meine Altersvorsorge...


Das sind tatsächlich grob überflogen 20€ an Haken. Verrückte Welt. So eine Firma kann nur Guru heißen, wer außer fanatische Sektenanhänger kauft denn sowas?      . Aehmm wieviel habe ich eigentlich davon? Verdammt....


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich fische seit jetzt 3 Jahren fast ausschließlich diese Stahlhaken vom Ali Mann:






100 STück unter 2€


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich fische seit jetzt 3 Jahren fast ausschließlich diese Stahlhaken vom Ali Mann:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382841
> 
> 
> 100 STück unter 2€


oh, interessant (diesmal echt! Wirklich!)
Kannst Du bitte mal ein Photo von der Form machen, die würde ich gerne mal sehen?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich gehe mal in den Keller


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Bitteschön


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382843
> 
> Bitteschön


Vielen Dank fürs Photo. Sehen solide aus, schön weiter Hakenbogen. Und wenn Du sie seit drei Jahren im EInsatz hast, sind sie sicher auch von guter Qualität. Wie heissen die denn genau?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Photo. Sehen solide aus, schön weiter Hakenbogen. Und wenn Du sie seit drei Jahren im EInsatz hast, sind sie sicher auch von guter Qualität. Wie heissen die denn genau?


Also was ich an denen schätze ist: sie sind scharf und bleiben das auch relativ lange, mir ist noch nie einer gebrochen und dank der Menge habe ich immer alle Größen sicher dabei. Sind bestimmt nicht die besten Haken der Welt, aber ich fange damit regelmäßig 

Die heißen: *100 stück/Box von High Carbon Stahl Haken*


----------



## Minimax

Ich habe eine Handvoll Haken für meine begrenzte Angelei, die ich kenne und schätze. Da ich eigentlich immer durchgebunden FIsche, reicht mir eine kleine Box in der Westentasche aus.

Gamakatsu LS 2210 in #4 für die Tulipdöbelei, selten auch #6 oder #2

Colmic Hayabusa in #8-12 fürs Trotten leichtes Grundangeln und Köder wie Maden, Dendros Mais etc..

Etwas in den Hintergrund treten in der letzten Zeit die Drennan Specialist Plättchenhaken, die klein ausfallen aber unheimlich stark und haltbar sind, #8-16

Für Köderfischnachschub, oder das ANgeln mit einzelmaden/Caster nutze ich klassische Madenhaken, ganz kleiner Bogen, feiner Draht, langer Schenkel von Owner oder Gamakatsu, ich hab grad das Fabrikat nicht im Kopf, aber ihr wisst, welchen Typus ich meine. Nur an feinsten, kleinsten, Posenmontagen.

Dann und wann, bei berechtigter Karpfen oder Pferdegründlingsgefahr ersetze für die Tulipangelei die Gamakatsu LS 2210 durch Kamasan B 983 WIde Gape Specialist,
#4-8. Der einzige Öhrhaken in meinem Arsenal, den ich regelmäßig nutze. Da armiere ich Öhr und Knoten gerne mit nem Stückchen Posengummi

Fertiggebundene Vorfächer nutze ich eigentlcih nur fürs seltene Methodfeeder die bereits besprochenen Guru Haken, und für die Nächtliche Tauwurmangelei greife ich auf Owner Aalhaaken gerade zurück.


----------



## Bleizange

Dem Guru bin ich auch verfallen.  Der 20er Haken ist 7,5 mm lang und 4 mm breit. Nutze ihn beim Matchen und Pickern.


----------



## Racklinger

Da verwende ich im Moment drei Hakensorten:
Die Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Haken, sind nicht zu dünn und nicht zu dick, meine Allroundhaken.
Von Guru die Barbless MWG , sind dicker falls ich nur Karpfen erwarte
Also drittes probiere ich kurze dicke Schleienhaken aus, ist eine Marke aus Polen, die Qualität stimmt.

Bin auch voller Vorfreude auf nächsten Samstag, nach wahrscheinlich 20 Jahre gehen ich mal wieder mit meinem alten Herrn angeln. Ich glaube solange war er auch schon nicht mehr angeln. Er wollte schon letztes Jahr wieder anfangen und immer wieder kam was dazwischen und jetzt hat es endlich mal geklappt.
Danke nochmal Forelle74 für die Gewässertipps.


----------



## Tricast

Mal eine andere Frage: Was macht eigentlich der Kurator, wie geht es ihm? Hat jemand Kontakt zu ihm und und weiß näheres?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

#Currytulip
Ausser meinen Johnnies hat es viele Liebhaber.

Also, Güstern ja, Karpfen ja und meinetwegen auch Aale oder Krebse.
Aber DAS ist lächerlich:
	

		
			
		

		
	









Das ist jetzt der vierte oder fünfte Würfel den das diebische Nagetier entwendet!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Genossen. 
Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie sehr mir das Wetter auf den Keks geht. 
Jetzt sitze ich seit sieben Tagen IN der Stipperplattform und bin nichtmal in die Nähe meiner Angeln gekommen. 
Es ist echt ätzend. 
Aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. 
Spätestens wenn ich den Kahn nächstes Jahr in die Ostsee verlege. 
Hoffentlich läuft es bei euch besser als bei mir. 
Euch allen eine schöne und erfolgreiche Zeit!


----------



## rustaweli

Mich wundert das noch keine Owner Modelle erwähnt wurden. Nach dem damaligen Tipp von Professor Tinca und dem folgenden Erfolg nach etlichen Aussteigern, bin ich absolut überzeugt von denen. Egal welches Modell. Für die Dickköpfe mit friedlichen Methoden sind C5 für mich unschlagbar. Aber auch auf andere Friedies sind die unterschiedlichen Owner für mich "DIE" Haken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vmtl. weil es die nicht an jeder Ecke gibt und man ja eigentlich Haken auch gern sieht beim Kauf.
Owner Haken sind die schärfsten.
Da beißt die Maus keinen Tulipwürfel ab!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mich wundert das noch keine Owner Modelle erwähnt wurden. Nach dem damaligen Tipp von Professor Tinca und dem folgenden Erfolg nach etlichen Aussteigern, bin ich absolut überzeugt von denen. Egal welches Modell. Für die Dickköpfe mit friedlichen Methoden sind C5 für mich unschlagbar. Aber auch auf andere Friedies sind die unterschiedlichen Owner für mich "DIE" Haken.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vmtl. weil es die nicht an jeder Ecke gibt und man ja eigentlich Haken auch gern sieht beim Kauf.
> Owner Haken sind die schärfsten.


Wie gesagt für die Nachtangelei mit Wurm nutze ich Owner Vorfächer, und da kann ich die Qualität der Firma bestätigen. Sind übrigens nicht nur scharf sondern bleiben es auch lang. 
Aber ja, Hakenkauf ist auch immer ne Sache der Verfügbarkeit und der Möglichkeit der Besichtigung.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da beißt die Maus keinen Tulipwürfel ab!


Da fällt mir ein, gestern hatte ich die Würfel statt mit Polenta mit Geriebenen Parmesan (das grausige Zeugs aus der Dose) nochmal eingepudert. Vielleicht hat das Die Maus angelockt, denn das war das erste Mal das so ein Tierchen sich für meine Würfel interessiert hat. Die war echt völlig fanatisiert und ist direkt in die Tüte gekrochen.


----------



## Bleizange

Die Guru-Haken  z.B. landeten in meinem Korb, weil ich kleine Haken mit Öhr und ohne Widerhaken gesucht habe. Bei den Owner Iseama war es auch nicht anders, denn die hatte der Händler auch vor Ort am Aufsteller hängen.


----------



## rustaweli

So Ükelfreunde, zum Abend geht es in den Urlaub. Hab an der Liebsten vorbei(ernsthaft) ein paar Vorbereitungen getroffen. Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem italienischen Döbel auf Raubmethoden oder Schwarzbarschen. 









Nun schnell Taschen/Koffer auf das Rutenrohr und alles ist im Lot.




Dort angekommen die Teuerste ein paar Tage taktisch bearbeiten, auf den Hinweis "Dein Zeug leider nicht dabei Du Armer" warten und Dada!   
Auf den unbezahlbaren Blick bin ich gespannt. Pfannen, Nudelhölzer und Co werden natürlich vorsorglich aus der näheren Umgebung entfernt. 
Schauen wir Mal und eine schöne Zeit Euch!


----------



## Raven87

Heute angekommen, soll an eine „SHIMANO Vengeance AX Trout/Zander“ in 3m. Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie ist das ein ganz schön kleines Dingen  Für eine Gescheite bin ich aktuell zu geizig und von der Schnurfassung passt es sehr gut (210m 0,25er).
Das soll eigentlich eine Allround-Combo sein, für alle möglichen Posenköder. Ich denke aber, dass die 4.000er auch nicht wirklich größer ist!?
Was meint ihr?
Achso, die Rute macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und ist genau das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe


----------



## Thomas.

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass die 4.000er auch nicht wirklich größer ist!?
> Was meint ihr?


doch eine 4000er ist Größer, 2500 u. 3000 sind gleich.


----------



## Raven87

Thomas. schrieb:


> doch eine 4000er ist Größer, 2500 u. 3000 sind gleich.


Also wieder zurück das Ding was!?


----------



## Thomas.

Raven87 schrieb:


> Also wieder zurück das Ding was!?


Geschmacksache, und was man damit tun möchte. Zum Posenfischen ist die Rolle ok, wenn's nicht gerade auf groß Karpfen o. Hecht gehen soll auf Dauer, aber dafür ist die Rute ja auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Raven87

Ja das stimmt, habe sie mir nur etwas größer vorgestellt. Da sieht man es mal wieder… bestellen ist kacke, im Laden anschauen ist besser. Bin nur so eingespannt aktuell und nächste Woche geht es in den Urlaub (nicht angeln).
Die Rolle geht zurück, irgendwie fühlt sich das nicht richtig an und ich würde mich ständig darüber ärgern. Da muss was Größeres dran


----------



## Raven87

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Forelle74

Racklinger schrieb:


> Bin auch voller Vorfreude auf nächsten Samstag, nach wahrscheinlich 20 Jahre gehen ich mal wieder mit meinem alten Herrn angeln. Ich glaube solange war er auch schon nicht mehr angeln. Er wollte schon letztes Jahr wieder anfangen und immer wieder kam was dazwischen und jetzt hat es endlich mal geklappt.
> Danke nochmal Forelle74 für die Gewässertipps.


Dann wünsche ich euch einen schönen Angeltag. 
Das Wetter scheint ja gut zu passen. 

Allen anderen die ans Wasser kommen viel Glück und Erfolg. 
Und ein dickes Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Bleizange

Raven87 schrieb:


> Heute angekommen, soll an eine „SHIMANO Vengeance AX Trout/Zander“ in 3m.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382985


Diese Rute wurde mir vor Jahren mal in einem Angelladen für das Angeln auf Schleien, große Brassen und kleine Karpfen empfohlen. Hier im Forum gab es da auch einen Tipp. Letztes Jahr habe ich sie mir dann  in 3,60 gekauft.  Bin damit bis auf die Abschlusskappe ganz zufrieden. Die finde ich irgendwie billig und werde sie wohl am Ende des Jahres auswechseln. Vielleicht hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wie man so ein Teil ohne große Probleme wechseln kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bleizange schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wie man so ein Teil ohne große Probleme wechseln kann.



Jupp.
In einen Topf mit kochendem Wasser halten bis sie sich(mit einem dicken Handschuh) abziehen läst.


----------



## Bleizange

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> In einen Topf mit kochendem Wasser halten bis sie sich(mit einem dicken Handschuh) abziehen läst.


Danke!

Werden die Dinger geklebt? Wenn ja, welchen Kleber würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich benutze immer 2K Epoxy.


----------



## Bleizange

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer 2K Epoxy.


Den haben ich schon einmal da.


----------



## Minimax

So, ich starte gleich zum Standardflüsschen. Leider ist die Angelei gerade wegen Wassermangel sehr mau, ich lass es auf einen Versuch ankommen. Und heute wär ich auch mit ner Güsterei zufrieden, mir kommts diesmal eher auf Bisse als auf Fische an.

Aus verschiedenen Gründen möchte ich mal einen Shootout bzw. kleinen Vergleich dreier 3m-Combos anstellen insbesondere was Bisserkennung und Anhieb betrifft.

Und vielleicht probiere ich heute mal nen Abschnitt aus, die ich schon seit Jahren links liegen liess, weil sie zwar sehr interessant ist, aber nie zuverlässig Fidch gebracht hat. Vielleicht ist sie unter den jetzigen Bedingungen ergiebiger?

Sonst noch ein Ükel am Wasser?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Wetter war schön, die Gewässer sind auch wieder freigegeben und Fisch gab es auch. Zwar nur kleinere Exemplare aber besser als gestern als garnichts ging.
Allen am Wasser noch einen schönen Tag.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## phirania

Habe es heute auch mal wieder zum Wasser geschafft...
Fisch gabs auch reichlich.
Die Gesundheits Lücke perfekt ausgenutzt.


----------



## Minimax

Petri,
Lieber phirania, das sieht nach nem schönen Tag am See aus. Ich hoffe, neben dem Angeln gibts noch Zeit fürs Grillen und Chillen!
Und auch ein herzliches Petri an Dich lieber Tricast , auch du scheinst ja zufrieden zu sein, ich hoffe auch Stippi68 Konnte einige Fischlis auf die Schuppen legen!

Liebe Stammtischbrüder,
mein Angeltag war eher so lala, denn die neue Strecke hat mir erneut die kalte Schulter gezeigt. Leider aber auch ihr tiefes, gutgefülltes Dekolletè, denn während Tulip verschmäht wurde, brachten einige eingeworfene Toaststücke Döbel in wundersamer Anzahl und teilweise beachtlicher Grösse ins Sichtfeld der Polbrille.
Ich bin immer sehr vorsichtig, was grössenschätzungen betrifft. Aber ich glaube, bei der Johnniegang unter der Brücke waren sicher einzwei Stücke in den hohen Vierzigern oder vielleicht sogar ihrwißtschon dabei.

Einer von denen schwamm auch gemächlich auf meine Flocke zu, als ein Irrer kleiner 25oderso wie aus dem Nichts heranschoss, dem Dickjohnnie den Köder wegschnappte und dann in dem kleinen Swim heilloses Chaos anrichtete. Danach ging natürlich nichts mehr.

Aber gut, Johnnies im neuen Abschnitt, nachgewiesen und erster Fisch auf Flocke, mager,  aber passt. Jetzt muss ich viel über Brot nachdenken.

Der Rest des Tages verlief anglerisch unauffällig, aber ich konnte zwei 3m Ruten nochmal im Einsatz sehen, auch ein paar Sardinenklassedöbel und Güstern haben sich erbarmt, und jetzt sind letzte Zweifel ausgeräumt, welcher Blank es für Mk V wird. Also, fast.

Hg
Euer
Minimax

Edit:




Bildrätsel: wer den Grossen Toastschmatzring unter der Brücke mit den beiden kleineren dahinter visuell in Beziehung setzen kann, erhält die Darstellung eines berühmten Gemäldes von Edvard Munch.
Oder meines Gesichtsausdrucks, als der Kleinjohnnie dem Dickdöbel den Köder wegschnappte.

Und hier ist der kleine Terrorist:


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Der Tackleaffe hat mich mal wieder was importieren lassen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wo hast du bestellt und (wie) wurde Zoll usw. berechnet?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt und (wie) wurde Zoll usw. berechnet?


Bestellt habe ich hier: https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/

Und Zoll war 11€ + 6€ für DHL, die alles abgewickelt haben.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn das die reellen Preise von 2,99 Pfund pro Stück  sind, dann bekommt man sie hier günstiger.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn das die reellen Preise von 2,99 Pfund pro Stück  sind, dann bekommt man sie hier günstiger.


Ja, das ist so, aber die mould hab ich nirgends lieferbar gefunden


----------



## Tricast

Bei Preston schaue ich zuerst bei Baitstore und bei Effkemann rein. Beide haben ein großes Sortiment an Preston Produkte. Oder bei Hengelsport Kruidenier in NL.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei Preston schaue ich zuerst bei Baitstore und bei Effkemann rein. Beide haben ein großes Sortiment an Preston Produkte. Oder bei Hengelsport Kruidenier in NL.
> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


die drei liegen alle so im 1 Stunden Radius von mir, jetzt weis ich wo ich im Winter mal hin kann wenn es am Wasser zu kalt ist


----------



## Tricast

Dann schlachtest Du dein Sparschwein und fährst auch noch bei der Boiliebude vorbei. Der hat die Free Spirit Ruten wenn man nicht immer nur "billig" günstig kaufen will. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich habe mir im Frühjahr ne FreeSpirit-Feederrute gegönnt. Vor der Aktion, Optik und Haptik ein gelungener, wenngleich etwas überteuerter Stock.


----------



## Tricast

Siehste wohl, wer lang hat kann auch lang hängen lassen.  Die Hauptsache aber, die Rute gefällt und macht das was sie soll. Es gibt nichts ärgerlicheres als ein Produkt das nach dem Kauf nicht mehr gefällt. Du kannst den Stecken hier ja mal vorstellen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

nabend Jungs,

ich hätte mal zwei drei technische Fragen hinsichtlich Rutenringen an den Schwarm, insbesondere an Professor Tinca und Nordlichtangler 

Frage 1: Welche Ringe wären eine gute Alternative zu den FUji Alconite BLVAG in den größen 6-10. womöglich etwas, nun ja, stabiler leichter, und allgemein _geiler_? DIe Alternative bräuchte aber auch eine passende Zweistegserie und bedenkt, meine Mittel sind begrenzt. Und kein Chrom als Rahmenfarbe aber Titan oder Gunsmoke wären ok oder sogar willkommen (Jaha, da staunt ihr, Minimax wird funky!)
Hintergrund ist, das Monsieur W. die BLVAGs offenbar aus dem Programm genommen hat, und ich bin ein bisschen auf ihn angewiesen, weil man bei ihm die Füßchen anschleifen lassen kann. Vielleicht wisst ihr ne ALternative die er auch im Programm hat? Das führt mich direkt zu 
Frage 2: Kann man bei tackle24.de auch die Füße anschleifen lassen? Dann stünde mir auch deren herrliches Sortiment zur Verfügung. dort finde ich besonders interessant:
Frage 3: Was ist von den PacBay Minima Ringen zu halten. Im RUtenbauforum waren die Meinungen sehr gemischt, bezogen sich aber hauptsächlich auf High-End ANwendungen und geflochtene Schnur. Ich würde sie wenn fast nur für Mono einsetzen?

herzlichen Dank im Voraus,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Siehste wohl, wer lang hat kann auch lang hängen lassen.  Die Hauptsache aber, die Rute gefällt und macht das was sie soll. Es gibt nichts ärgerlicheres als ein Produkt das nach dem Kauf nicht mehr gefällt. Du kannst den Stecken hier ja mal vorstellen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Wenn bei mir mal der Spirit free dreht, hol ich mir ne Drennan Feeder


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir mal der Spirit free dreht, hol ich mir ne Drennan Feeder


Lieber Tikey, Ükelbruder, Moderator, Nachbarstädter und Mann von Welt: Du bist stark genug um die endlich deinem Tacklemarken-Wortspielzwangsproblem zu stellen. Nur Mut, Du schaffst das, und wir stehen hinter DIr!


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Tikey, Ükelbruder, Moderator, Nachbarstädter und Mann von Welt: Du bist stark genug um die endlich deinem Tacklemarken-Wortspielzwangsproblem zu stellen. Nur Mut, Du schaffst das, und wir stehen hinter DIr!


Spätestens zum nächsten OCC werde ichs mir gönnen, aber das wird nichts an den feinsinnigen Wortspielen ändern, hab da soo Spaß dran und Grammatik bei Yoda gelernt ich hab


----------



## Tricast

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir mal der Spirit free dreht, hol ich mir ne Drennan Feeder


Tikey0815, ich finde das ganz toll dass Du dir eine Drennan holen willst. Wie wir alle Wissen macht Drennan glücklich, besonders Peterchens Töchterlein. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Tikey0815, ich finde das ganz toll dass Du dir eine Drennan holen willst. Wie wir alle Wissen macht Drennan glücklich, besonders Peterchens Töchterlein.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich darf anfügen, das es eine kleine, aufstrebende Rutenwerkstatt im Herzen von Charlottenburg gibt, deren Produkte zumindest mich noch glücklicher als Drennanruten macht..


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich darf anfügen, das es eine kleine, aufstrebende Rutenwerkstatt im Herzen von Charlottenburg gibt, deren Produkte zumindest mich noch glücklicher als Drennanruten macht..


Das klingt Interessant, magst du uns unwürdige Aufklären?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich darf anfügen, das es eine kleine, aufstrebende Rutenwerkstatt im Herzen von Charlottenburg gibt, deren Produkte zumindest mich noch glücklicher als Drennanruten macht..


Ich hätte Interesse an einer 12-13ft float


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> nabend Jungs,
> 
> ich hätte mal zwei drei technische Fragen hinsichtlich Rutenringen an den Schwarm, insbesondere an Professor Tinca und Nordlichtangler
> 
> Frage 1: Welche Ringe wären eine gute Alternative zu den FUji Alconite BLVAG in den größen 6-10. womöglich etwas, nun ja, stabiler leichter, und allgemein _geiler_? DIe Alternative bräuchte aber auch eine passende Zweistegserie und bedenkt, meine Mittel sind begrenzt. Und kein Chrom als Rahmenfarbe aber Titan oder Gunsmoke wären ok oder sogar willkommen (Jaha, da staunt ihr, Minimax wird funky!)
> Hintergrund ist, das Monsieur W. die BLVAGs offenbar aus dem Programm genommen hat, und ich bin ein bisschen auf ihn angewiesen, weil man bei ihm die Füßchen anschleifen lassen kann. Vielleicht wisst ihr ne ALternative die er auch im Programm hat?


T24 hat die Fuji Alco noch.



Minimax schrieb:


> Das führt mich direkt zu
> Frage 2: Kann man bei tackle24.de auch die Füße anschleifen lassen? Dann stünde mir auch deren herrliches Sortiment zur Verfügung. dort finde ich besonders interessant:


Ich schätze nein, bei Sven Neumann wohl bauen lassen 
Die Hausmarke und Seaguide bieten schon günstige Alternativen, wo CMW nicht so bestückt ist.



Minimax schrieb:


> Frage 3: Was ist von den PacBay Minima Ringen zu halten. Im RUtenbauforum waren die Meinungen sehr gemischt, bezogen sich aber hauptsächlich auf High-End ANwendungen und geflochtene Schnur. Ich würde sie wenn fast nur für Mono einsetzen?


Nur Mono geht mit denen. Leider sind(waren) die Ringeinlagen kleiner als Gr.8 sehr schlecht gratig gefertigt, leider auch die bessere dunkle Version.
Man muss sich jeden erhalten Ring quasi mit der Lupe genau anschauen.
Die Abriebsfestigkeit der Einlagen sind für teure Geflechte und deren ggü. Mono vermehrte Partikelmitnahme nix, ich habe einen Norwegen-Ruten-Leitring Gr.25 an einer Rute inspiziert, der sah aus wie einmal mit dem dicken Bohrer ausgebohrt. 
Die dunklen von 25 - 8 für Mono sind schon klasse, wenn es um Steinkontakte usw. geht.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das klingt Interessant, magst du uns unwürdige Aufklären?


ich meine die krummen, schlampig gewickelten Minimax-Mk.-soundso-Stecken, die ich dann und wann für meine ganz privaten Angelzwecke auf meinem
Wohnzimmertisch zusammenhaspele. Bisher handelt es sich nur um auf ein Exemplar limitierte Kleinserien:

Mk I war ein Haselstock mit eingespleisster Bambusspitze und Paketschnurwicklung, eine Stippe die vom ersten Brassen buchstäblich zu Kleinholz zerlegt wurde. Mk II ist eine saugrobbe, tonnenschwere Angelegenheit, die man mit viel Liebe als "passable Aalrute" durchgehen lassen
kann, aber immerhin habe ich an ihr die Grundzüge des Rutenbastelsn gelernt. MK III "Skinny Little Bitch" ist das Gegenteil, ein Lämmerschwanz auf nem Fliegenrutenblank, aber handwerklich und ästhetisch nicht gänzlich schlampig, sie befindet sich heute im Besitz von Bruder Kochtopf. Schönes Rütchen, leider zu schwach auf der Brust. DIe Mk IV wiederum entstand im Vorfeld der OCC, sie ist tatsächlich durch glückliche Fügung eine wirklich gute  Allroundrute, ihr Sweet spot liegt in der leichten (für mich mittleren) Grundangelei. Die Mk V ist im Stadium der Planung, bzw. bereits im Stadium der Materialaquise und baut insbesondere auf den intensiven Erfahrungen mit der sehr gelungenen Vorgängerin auf. Auch hier wird der Fokus auf der leichten Grundangelei liegen. Kann natürlich sein das sie ein Flop wird.



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an einer 12-13ft float


Ohne WItz: Ich glaube Float- und Matchruten sind nicht gut selbst zu bauen. DIe geforderte Leichtigkeit bei gleichzeitig enger Beringung würde hohe Meisterschaft und Erfahrung benötigen. Und der Markt ist voll mit wirklich herrlichen, herrlichen Matchen, Acolytes, Spheres etc. Und übrigens: Es gibt wundervoll Leichte 13er inzwischen für nen Appel und nen Ei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ohne WItz: Ich glaube Float- und Matchruten sind nicht gut selbst zu bauen. DIe geforderte Leichtigkeit bei gleichzeitig enger Beringung würde hohe Meisterschaft und Erfahrung benötigen. Und der Markt ist voll mit wirklich herrlichen, herrlichen Matchen, Acolytes, Spheres etc. Und übrigens: Es gibt wundervoll Leichte 13er inzwischen für nen Appel und nen Ei.


Ich halte eine Float mit eben dem größeren Ringabstand ggü. einer Matchrute für gut machbar, wenn man die herkömmlichen Spinruten Einbeiner-Zweistegringe in den üblichen Größen bis Gr. 25 oder 20 bis minimal Gr.6 herunter her nimmt, wie bei jeder leichten Spinrute auch.
Und für eine 12ft einfach mal 2 Ringe mehr ggü. einer 10ft Universal/Spin drauf baut.
Im Prinzip die Neubau-Float 2tlg bis 12ft / 3,60m oder 3tlg bis 14ft /4,20m
wie eine lange leichte Forellen(spin/sbiro)rute mit einfach nur mehr Ringen aufbaut, nicht zu klein mit den Ringen wird und somit wie sonst auch baut.
Ich habe ja gerade einige der durchaus reichlich angebotene Matchruten mit mehr Spitzenaktion von ihren Microringen befreit, um daraus eine universellere Floatrute mit besserem Schnurablauf in der Strömung und deutlich besseren Weitwurfeigenschaften mit etwas dickeren Schnüren 0,16/0,18mm draus zu machen.  Wo es viel weniger Angebote insbesondere mit hochklassigen superglatten Spin-Ringen für gibt.
Den Match-Ringlein-Futzelkram wieder anzubinden hatte und hätte ich weder Lust, noch sehe ich einen Sinn darin, 
für die Jagd auf die angestrebten größeren Exemplare.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich halte eine Float mit eben dem größeren Ringabstand ggü. einer Matchrute für gut machbar, wenn man die herkömmlichen Spinruten Einbeiner-Zweistegringe in den üblichen Größen bis Gr. 25 oder 20 bis minimal Gr.6 herunter her nimmt, wie bei jeder leichten Spinrute auch.
> Und für eine 12ft einfach mal 2 Ringe mehr ggü. einer 10ft Universal/Spin drauf baut.
> Im Prinzip die Neubau-Float 2tlg bis 12ft / 3,60m oder 3tlg bis 14ft /4,20m
> wie eine lange leichte Forellen(spin/sbiro)rute mit einfach nur mehr Ringen aufbaut, nicht zu klein mit den Ringen wird und somit wie sonst auch baut.
> Ich habe ja gerade einige der durchaus reichlich angebotene Matchruten mit mehr Spitzenaktion von ihren Microringen befreit, um daraus eine universellere Floatrute mit besserem Schnurablauf in der Strömung und deutlich besseren Weitwurfeigenschaften mit etwas dickeren Schnüren 0,16/0,18mm draus zu machen.  Wo es viel weniger Angebote insbesondere mit hochklassigen superglatten Spin-Ringen für gibt.
> Den Match-Ringlein-Futzelkram wieder anzubinden hatte und hätte ich weder Lust, noch sehe ich einen Sinn darin,
> für die Jagd auf die angestrebten größeren Exemplare.


stimmt, ich hatte eher Matchruten mit ihren 1000 Winzringen im Kopf- Float ist tatsächlich gut machbar, ich muss mich korrigieren.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gerade einige der durchaus reichlich angebotene Matchruten mit mehr Spitzenaktion von ihren Microringen befreit, um daraus eine universellere Floatrute mit (.............................) zu machen



oha, das liest sich sehr Cool, bitte stell sie dann unbedingt mal vor, sobald/wenn/falls sie fertig ist/werden sollte!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Minimax schrieb:


> oha, das liest sich sehr Cool, bitte stell sie dann unbedingt mal vor, sobald/wenn/falls sie fertig ist/werden sollte!


Da schließe ich mich an, dass hört sich sehr interessant an.


----------



## Verstrahlt

Wenn ich das so lese ....
Ich "brauch" auch ne Float Rute 
aber was kurzes so um die 3m - 3.30m
mit riesen Ringen durch die auch nen Stopper passt^^
gibts Empfehlungen bis 100eu ?^^
Teleskop wäre top...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das sieht doch aus wie für Dich gerade neu gemacht  , sehr große aber eben leichte gebundene Ringe:

DAM Shadow Tele 3.00m - 3.30m 25g Posen Telerute



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/2mUAAOSwbiZfkCfk/s-l1600.jpg
		




			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/c5AAAOSw5vtfkCfh/s-l1600.jpg
		


Die aktuelle DAM Ware aus Korea ist gut brauchbar, das neue Dingens mit Preisen 35 - 65€


Ich hatte mir letztens nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Tele gekauft, eine nette lange 4,2m -25g Posenrute,
tatsächlich superleicht 160g wie beste teure Friedfischruten und sehr einfach und dezent gebaut.
Nur mit der exakten Ausarbeitung der Schieberinge mittels kleiner Hülsen auf der Spitze bin ich nicht zufrieden, was bei so niedrigen Preisen um einen halben Hunderter die Nacharbeit für mich immerhin erträglich macht.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> T24 hat die Fuji Alco noch.
> 
> 
> Ich schätze nein, bei Sven Neumann wohl bauen lassen
> Die Hausmarke und Seaguide bieten schon günstige Alternativen, wo CMW nicht so bestückt ist.
> 
> 
> Nur Mono geht mit denen. Leider sind(waren) die Ringeinlagen kleiner als Gr.8 sehr schlecht gratig gefertigt, leider auch die bessere dunkle Version.
> Man muss sich jeden erhalten Ring quasi mit der Lupe genau anschauen.
> Die Abriebsfestigkeit der Einlagen sind für teure Geflechte und deren ggü. Mono vermehrte Partikelmitnahme nix, ich habe einen Norwegen-Ruten-Leitring Gr.25 an einer Rute inspiziert, der sah aus wie einmal mit dem dicken Bohrer ausgebohrt.
> Die dunklen von 25 - 8 für Mono sind schon klasse, wenn es um Steinkontakte usw. geht.


verflixt, ich brauch die Anschleifung, werd morgen mal bei tackle24 anrufen ob ers möglich machen kann, ansonsten nen passenden RIngsatz bei W. ABer das Herzstück steht, so wie Du vor längerem empfohlen hattest.


----------



## rustaweli

Kurze Grüße aus dem sonnigen Italien sende ich Euch!
Bei mir gestaltet sich die Bearbeitung der Liebsten zäher als erwartet. Hätte ich so nie mit gerechnet. Hm.. Tackle ist immer noch gut und unentdeckt versteckt. War schon im Touri Zentrum. Hätte zur Küste sogar ein Stück der Etsch/Adige, welches ich hier fast direkt neben mir ohne Lizenz befischen dürfte.





Werde weiterhin alle Waffen der Frau, äh, des Mannes auffahren.
Seid gegrüßt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ich brauch die Anschleifung, werd morgen mal bei tackle24 anrufen ob ers möglich machen kann,




Sone kleine elektrische Doppel-Schleifmaschine ist doch billig zu haben. Die kann man so oft gebrauchen und besonders wenn man regelmäßig Ruten baut.
Kost 30€ bei ebay.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax 
Und wenn du dann nach Nass- und Trockenschleifer schaust, der Nassschleifer dreht langsamer und man kann genauer/sanfter/zarter damit schleifen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Das ist besser zum Schärfen von Messer, Beiteln etc. aber die Dinger kosten auch weitaus mehr.
Für Ringe und weniger empfindliche "Ware" reicht ein Trockenschleifer.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> verflixt, ich brauch die Anschleifung, werd morgen mal bei tackle24 anrufen ob ers möglich machen kann, ansonsten nen passenden RIngsatz bei W. ABer das Herzstück steht, so wie Du vor längerem empfohlen hattest.


Fragen Sie ihren Arzt oder den Professor. Nebenwirkungen sind nicht ausgeschlossen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nebenwirkungen bestehen öfter im noch mehr haben wollen, also keine simple Heilung mit Abklingen   ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir gestaltet sich die Bearbeitung der Liebsten zäher als erwartet.
> 
> Werde weiterhin alle Waffen der Frau, äh, des Mannes auffahren.


Bei mir ist es aktuell umgekehrt, Frau und Tochter drängeln nach leckern Filets ...
"Warum gehst du heute nicht endlich wieder angeln?" 
Wenn ich denn nichts anderes dringliches zu tun hätte - ola ola ...

Musst vlt. strategisch etwas mehr an der Verknusperbarkeit der Fischfänge arbeiten, das ist mit reiner Friedfischerei halt ein bischen schwierig.
Aber gerade dazu ist die OCC ja ein wichtiger Schritt und irgendwie hattest du sogar schon juvenile Unterstützung.
So richtig gut & superlecker anfüttern klappt auch mit den Familiengesponsen ... 

Nachtrag: Wenn du alle Manneswaffen einsetzen willst, dann kommt nach dem leckeren Fischessen nebst passenden Vino Italiano natürlich noch der volle Einsatz im Liebespiel und so


----------



## Bleizange

Hallo,

weil mal wieder Drennan und Float das Thema war: Kennt jemand einen seriösen Online-Shop mit Sitz in D und nicht UK, der ein umfangreiches Angebot an Drennan-Posen vorzuweisen hat? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Tikey0815

Bleizange schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil mal wieder Drennan und Float das Thema war: Kennt jemand einen seriösen Online-Shop mit Sitz in D und nicht UK, der ein umfangreiches Angebot an Drennan-Posen vorzuweisen hat?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


schau mal beim "Baitstore" Shop nach, der lässt sich auch schön nach Marken sortieren.


----------



## Minimax

Bleizange schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil mal wieder Drennan und Float das Thema war: Kennt jemand einen seriösen Online-Shop mit Sitz in D und nicht UK, der ein umfangreiches Angebot an Drennan-Posen vorzuweisen hat?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Baitstore in Kamen

Edit Hoppla, Tikey0815 war schneller


----------



## Thomas.

4 Stunden  am Wasser, 1000 Döbel da, keiner möchte beißen, ich packe ein und  ein wenig


----------



## Tricast

Wenn Du auch das Tulip selber nascht oder nicht mit Curry bestäubst kann das auch nichts werden. Aber das Gewässer sieht traumhaft aus, das muss der Neid Dir lassen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn Du auch das Tulip selber nascht oder nicht mit Curry bestäubst kann das auch nichts werden.


ich habe es irgend wann mal mit Tulip versucht, war leider eine 0 Nummer.


Tricast schrieb:


> Aber das Gewässer sieht traumhaft aus, das muss der Neid Dir lassen.


ja das ist schon schön dort, und ein paar Fische gibt es dort auch


----------



## Racklinger

Von mit ein herzliches Petri an alle die am Wasser waren oder sich vom Tackleaffen den Geldbeutel stibitzen liesen 
Wie angekündigt war ich am Samstag mit meinem Papa nach 20 Jahren mal wieder am Wasser, er hat seitdem auch keine Rute mehr angefasst. Das Wetter war traumhaft und dass Panorama auch.









Da mein Papa Ausrüstungstechnisch, ich sag mal sehr eingeschränkt war habe ich kurzerhand mein ganzes Geraffel eingepackt. Er konnte sich aussuchen was er wollte und vielleicht auch was neues ausprobieren, Feedern oder Method zum Beispiel. Das gab es ja damals in der Bandbreite ja nicht. Aber er hat sich für 2x mal Pose entschieden, da kennt er sich aus meinte er 
Also ihm die vormontierte Matchrute in die Hand gedrückt und die Teleskop Rute kurzerhand von Selbsthakmontage auf Posenmontage umgepfriemelt, dass ausbleien hab ich ihm mal schön selbst überlassen.
Ich hab meinen  Method-Feeder auf die 24 Meter Bahn gelegt, und ans Ufer die Picker gelegt. Nach 15 Minuten hatte mein Paps auch gleich den ersten Fisch, ein Rotauge konnte ein Paar Maden nicht widerstehen. War er schon mal nicht schneider. Kurz darauf auch bei mir die Picker gezuckt und eine kleine Brasse drann. Der Tag ging gut weiter. Kurz darauf ruckelte die Method-Rute und ein kleinerer Brassen ging ins Kescher-Netz. 
Eine halbe Stunde später zog bei meinem Papa die Pose davon und ein weiterer kleiner Brassen ging ins Netz, die sollten uns also hold sein heute dachte ich. 
Aber danach wurde es ruhiger und die Fische begnügten sich damit, uns die Maden auszulutschen 
Da dass Wetter wirklich traumhaft und noch relativ windstill war, baute ich die Picker auch um auf Pose und schmiss Sie wieder 3 Meter vor die Füße. 
Kurz darauf trudelte überraschenderweise Forelle74 ein, der mir diesen Platz empfohlen hatte, praktisch ein Mini-Ükeltreffen. Es war ein angenehmer Plausch (bestimmt 45 Min) und das respektierten anscheinend auch die Fische, den es gab nicht mal einen Zupfer in der Zeit.
Danach probierte ich noch verschiedene Entfernungen beim Method-Feeder aus aber da auch kein Zupfer, erst als ich wieder auf die 24 Meter Bahn warf, kamen im 15 Minuten Takt die Brassen, der größte hatte 37 cm.
Zwischendurch gab es auch zwei Fisch-Premieren auf der Posenrute auf Wurm, nämlich erst 2x ein Kaulbarsch




und dann ein schönes Rotauge




Leider klappte bei meinem Paps nix mehr und um kurz vor 13:00 Uhr entschieden wir uns zum einpacken, die Sonne brannte uns nun doch ziemlich im Nacken. 
Ein sehr schöner Tag, den wir hoffentlich bald wiederholen können.


----------



## Slappy

Kurze Abendrunde mit Erdbeerpellet.... Bis dato ging nichts auf den. Mal schauen ob es heute eine Überraschung gibt


----------



## Slappy

Leider waren es heute nur 3 kleine Brassen. Der Hausweiher scheint wieder ziemlich leer zu sein.... Schade eigentlich. 
Das nächste mal geht es wieder an die Waldteiche. Hoffentlich ist da noch was drin.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> 4 Stunden  am Wasser, 1000 Döbel da, keiner möchte beißen, ich packe ein und  ein wenig


Macht nichts, dafür hast Du ein wunderschönes kleines Gedicht geschrieben, das wohl jedem passionierten Johnniejäger dann und wann aus dem Herzen spricht:
bitte alle mit laut mit Gefühl vortragen:


*4 Stunden am Wasser,*
*1000 Döbel da,
Keiner möchte beissen.

Ich packe ein*
*und weine ein wenig.*​
Ach ja, es gibt wohl keinen unter uns der sie nicht kennt, diese Nachmittage, die Du so minimalistisch-präzise doch nicht ohne Gefühl besungen hast, danke dafür-





Und natürlich wünsch ich dem Racklinger und seinem Herrn Papa (bitte zu empfehlen unbekannterweise) ein herzliches Vater-Sohn Petri, schön das Forelle74 da vorbeigeschaut hat.
Und ein kräftiges Petri auch an unseren lieben Schleien- Slappy. Erstaunlich, wie die Launen Deines Teiches sich so übers Jahr verändern.
Offenbar waren bei allen dreien heute die Brassen die FIsche mit dem größten Appetit, aber der Kaulbarsch ist wirklich süß. Es gibt ja verschiedene Fische als Kuscheltier inzwischen. Also wenn ich mir jemals sowas holen würde, dann nur in der Kaulbarsch-Version.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Macht nichts, dafür hast Du ein wunderschönes kleines Gedicht geschrieben,


tief im inneren wusste ich es schon immer, da ist was in mir was ans Licht möchte.
hätte ich mal in der Schule aufgepasst, mein Name würde in einem Satz mit Goethe und Schiller genannt.
tja, hätte hätte.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mich düngte ich wär ein Goethe, dabei war ich nur ne Olle Kröte, ich liebe schräge Oxiymorons


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mich düngte



Ich hoffe du wächst nun noch ein Stück.....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du wächst nun noch ein Stück.....


In die breite.....da bin ich mir (leider ) sicher


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein Traum ist wahr geworden … ein neues Möbel für mein neues Angelzimmer!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eine sehr sinnvolle Anschaffung, Stephan.
Petri Heil !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Dank!


----------



## Hecht100+

Das ist doch der Traum jeden Anglers, gekühlte Köder im Hause und keinen Stress wenn man mal einen Kurzansitz ins Auge fasst. 



Glückwunsch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke, Bruder Tikey. Jetzt gibt keine verstörten Blicke meiner Frau mehr, wenn sie mal die heimlich in den Küchenkühlschrank geschmuggelten Maden entdeckt hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dafür hast du alleine jetzt eine große Verantwortung mehr ....
wenn seltsame grüngraue Schlubberaliens in den versteckteren Regionen entstehen und du dich fragst  , was das denn mal war und ob man das (odorös) wieder raus bekommt?

Den Camenbert sehe ich ja gerade noch nicht, bin mir aber sicher dat dat da rin kommt.

Glückauf in der Eishöhle, oder wie man sagt!


----------



## Tricast

So ein Kühlschrank ist schon Gold wert, wenn man oft ans Wasser kommt. Und im Notfall lassen sich auch Bier- und Weinflaschen kühl lagern.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein Traum ist wahr geworden … ein neues Möbel für mein neues Angelzimmer!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383370


Sehr praktisch, damit bist Du nun faktisch unabhängig was Lebend- Weich- und Stinkieköder, Lockstoffe und dergleichen anbelangt. Und Du kannst Die Tür mit allen möglichen Angel- und Tacklefirmen Aufkleber vollballern.
Ein allgemeiner Tip für Würmer Maden Bienenmaden döschen: gleich am Tag des Einkaufs mitm Edding das Kaufdatum auf den Deckel schreiben, das bewährt vor unliebsamen Überraschungen am Wasser.




Minimax schrieb:


> verflixt, ich brauch die Anschleifung





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax
> Und wenn du dann nach Nass- und Trockenschleifer schaust, der Nassschleifer dreht langsamer und man kann genauer/sanfter/zarter damit schleifen.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sone kleine elektrische Doppel-Schleifmaschine ist doch billig zu haben. Die kann man so oft gebrauchen und besonders wenn man regelmäßig Ruten baut.
> Kost 30€ bei ebay.


Ich habe gestern mal an einigen weissnichtwoher Ringen die bei mir herumflogen mit Schlüsselfeile und Proxxon herumgeraspelt, und voila: Selbst ist der Minimax. Das klappt prima!
Und das bedeutet, ich bin nicht mehr auf die Schleifkünste des Herrn W. angewiesen, sondern mir steht jetzt die ganze bunte Weite Welt der Rutenringe vollständig zur Verfügung.

Obwohl, ich glaub ich bleib doch bei den guten alten blvag (bzw. bsvag fürs Ht).  Wenn ich für 3 4 g die irgendsoein Turboringsatz weniger wiegt das Vierfache des Preises zahlen muss stimmt was nicht für mich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Lieber Minimax Ich bin nicht so der Aufklebertyp. Selbst meine Drennan-Aufkleber (die vom Baitstore gerne mal Lieferungen glücklich machender Produkte beigelegt werden) habe ich mir mer sofort entsorgt. Ne Ausnahme würde ich nur bei Aufklebern eines im Herzen Charlottenbugs wirkenden, aufstrebenden Rutenbauers machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal an einigen weissnichtwoher Ringen die bei mir herumflogen mit Schlüsselfeile und Proxxon herumgeraspelt, und voila: Selbst ist der Minimax. Das klappt prima!
> Und das bedeutet, ich bin nicht mehr auf die Schleifkünste des Herrn W. angewiesen, sondern mir steht jetzt die ganze bunte Weite Welt der Rutenringe vollständig zur Verfügung.
> 
> Obwohl, ich glaub ich bleib doch bei den guten alten blvag (bzw. bsvag fürs Ht).  Wenn ich für 3 4 g die irgendsoein Turboringsatz weniger wiegt das Vierfache des Preises zahlen muss stimmt was nicht für mich.


Wunderbar, das geht doch! 
Wichtig: Immer an Schutzbrille für die Augen denken, gerade auch bei einem kleinen schnellen elektrischen Schleifhugo!

Mit dem Ringtyp machst du nie nichts verkehrt und der Nachschubweg ist auch lange bestens eingefahren.
Bei der Farbgebung lässt der sich überall gut verwenden und auch mit anderen Fabrikaten derselben Farbe gut mixen, das mache ich seit einiger Zeit.
Was man mal am Wasser mit verschiedenen Rutenbaustücken anschauen und vergleichen muss (Symposium !?), so drüber schreiben ohne die Ringe im Aufbau wirklich in den Fingern zu fühlen bringt leider kaum etwas, und die (kleinen) Vor- und Nachteile sind schon vielfältig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal an einigen weissnichtwoher Ringen die bei mir herumflogen mit Schlüsselfeile und Proxxon herumgeraspelt, und voila: Selbst ist der Minimax. Das klappt prima!



Ein kleiner Tipp dazu(obwohl ich mir sicher bin dass du das scon weißt aber hier lesen ja mehr aufstrebende Rutenbauer mit).
Die blanken Stellen der angeschliffenen Ringfüße(besonders schwarzer Ringe) nach dem Schleifen mit wasserfestem Filzer schwärzen!
Das verhindert später, an der fertigen Rute, durchs Garn schimmernde Reflexionen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp dazu(obwohl ich mir sicher bin dass du das scon weißt aber hier lesen ja mehr aufstrebende Rutenbauer mit).
> Die blanken Stellen der angeschliffenen Ringfüße(besonders schwarzer Ringe) nach dem Schleifen mit wasserfestem Filzer schwärzen!
> Das verhindert später, an der fertigen Rute, durchs Garn schimmernde Reflexionen.


Ja, absolut, das ist ein wichtiger Hinweis- ich habe aber auch gelesen, das die Filzerfarbe bei Kontskt mit dem Bindelack abgelöst werden kann und dann in die Wicklung "ausblüht" Stimmt das?
Ist mir bei Posen schon mit Edding edit: Staedler Lumocolor passiert. Aber da habe ich auch Nitrolack und keinen 2k verwendet.
Ich wollte daher die Schleifstellen mit ner Farbe auf Wasserbasis aus dem Zinnfigurenbereich bepinseln, von der ich weiß, das sie stabil bei Kontakt mit Lösungsmitteln bleibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> das die Filzerfarbe bei Kontskt mit dem Bindelack abgelöst werden kann und dann in die Wicklung "ausblüht" Stimmt das?



Vielleicht bei nicht wasserbeständigem Filzstift?
Ich benutze seit eh und je wasserfesten Edding CD-Marker.

Da löst sich nix durch den Flexcoat-Lack.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht bei nicht wasserbeständigem Filzstift?
> Ich benutze seit eh und je wasserfesten Edding CD-Marker.
> 
> Da löst sich nix durch den Flexcoat-Lack.


Aha, ich habe glaub ich Staedler Lumocolor permanent benutzt, den hats zerissen. 
Dann werd ich mir genau so nen CD Schreiber von Edding holen, dann geht's fixer als mit dem Pinsel.
Schätze, der Flexcoat und der 2k vom Weckesser den ich habe sind dasselbe. Gibt es eigentlich einen 2k Rutenlack, der schon "ab Werk" etwas dünnflüssiger ist? Diesmal spielen Schlankheit und Gewicht wieder ne Rolle, da möchte ich nicht so dicke 'knubbelige" Bindungen haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du kannst den mit Isopropanol verdünnen soweit ich weiß.
Hab ich aber noch nie selbst gebraucht/gemacht.
Direkt nach dem Lackieren mit dem Feuerzeug die Bindungen erwärmen und der überschüssige Lack tropft einfach ab.
Man kann ja mit dem Pinsel immer wieder soviel hinzufügen wie man dran haben will, solange der Lack noch nicht abbindet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da löst sich nix durch den Flexcoat-Lack.


Aber mit Isopropanol oder Aceton als Verdünner im Lack!
Bei schwarzen Bindungen macht es ja nix, aber sonst ist es echt ziemlich doof

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist möglichst gar nicht anschleifen.
Besonders gerne mache ich das bei Probeaufbauten, wo man sich nicht so sicher ist, ob das länger so bleibt.
Bei den kleinen Fuji ist das i.d.R. von den Füßen her nicht so nötig, selbst mit A Garn, für die großen Ringe >12 nehme ich dann D Garn.
Auf dem vorderen Teil der Rute treten auch nicht die Lasten von vielen kg pro Ring auf, das passiert jedoch konzentriert weiter unten.

In den allermeisten Fällen wird durch das einfache Flachschleifen des Ringfußes vorne derjenige nun mal richtig Skalpell-scharf ,
mit allen Nachteilen für die Haltbarkeit des Garnes und noch schlimmer Haltbarkeit des Blanks (bei sehr starker Biegung).
Dagegen hilft nur insgesamt den ganzen Ringfuß sorgfältig zu beschleifen (und neu zu lackieren).
Immer wieder so gang und gäbe  mit dem Frontskalpell auf demontierten Stangenruten und auch Rutenbauerruten   ...
Also genau da beim Fisch des Lebens zu erwarten, wo man eigentlich alle Reserven der Rute brauchen würde ...   
In der Tat dürften die meisten Blankbrüche unter extremer Volllast auf die nicht weiter behandelte scharfe Kante der Ringe zurückzuführen sein (oder alternativ eben aluharte Windingchecks vor dem Griff), bei Zweibeinringen mit je einer scharfen Kante vorne und hinten und dicken Fußsohlen funktioniert das quasi todsicher. 

Und je leichter die gebaute Rute und je zarter die Blankwandung, desto leichter geht das schnelle ankratzen wie mit dem Glasschneider.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber mit Isopropanol oder Aceton als Verdünner im Lack!
> Bei schwarzen Bindungen macht es ja nix, aber sonst ist es echt ziemlich doof
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist möglichst gar nicht anschleifen.
> Besonders gerne mache ich das bei Probeaufbauten, wo man sich nicht so sicher ist, ob das länger so bleibt.
> Bei den kleinen Fuji ist das i.d.R. von den Füßen her nicht so nötig, selbst mit A Garn, für die großen Ringe >12 nehme ich dann D Garn.
> Auf dem vorderen Teil der Rute treten auch nicht die Lasten von vielen kg pro Ring auf, das passiert jedoch konzentriert weiter unten.
> 
> In den allermeisten Fällen wird durch das einfache Flachschleifen des Ringfußes vorne derjenige nun mal richtig Skalpell-scharf ,
> mit allen Nachteilen für die Haltbarkeit des Garnes und noch schlimmer Haltbarkeit des Blanks (bei sehr starker Biegung).
> Dagegen hilft nur insgesamt den ganzen Ringfuß sorgfältig zu beschleifen (und neu zu lackieren).
> Immer wieder so gang und gäbe  mit dem Frontskalpell auf demontierten Stangenruten und auch Rutenbauerruten   ...
> Also genau da beim Fisch des Lebens zu erwarten, wo man eigentlich alle Reserven der Rute brauchen würde ...
> In der Tat dürften die meisten Blankbrüche unter extremer Volllast auf die nicht weiter behandelte scharfe Kante der Ringe zurückzuführen sein (oder alternativ eben aluharte Windingchecks vor dem Griff), bei Zweibeinringen mit je einer scharfen Kante vorne und hinten und dicken Fußsohlen funktioniert das quasi todsicher.
> 
> Und je leichter die gebaute Rute und je zarter die Blankwandung, desto leichter geht das schnelle ankratzen wie mit dem Glasschneider.


auch wahr, Es stellen sich beim insbesondere feilen ganz fies anfühlende Grate nach unten ein, da sollte man dann die ganze Kante und auch vorne nochmal fein mit papiér du shmürglé überarbeiten.
Insgesamt ist das ja kein großer Aufwand um einen Ring zum Wickeln herzurichten, auch hier gilt es bei aller liebe zum Detail nicht den Blick aufs Endergebnis zu verlieren.


----------



## Thomas.

nach dem Reinfall von gestern am Fluss der 1000 Döbel (aus einem Gedicht von Thomas mit Punkt ) wo ich weinend von dannen zog, trieb es mich heut nach langer zeit und getrieben von Frust mal wider zu hiesigen See
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
, wo Karpfen, Schleien und Brassen verweilen.
genommen hab ich drei Ruten der Lust, die eine so wunder schön
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 es blieb beim Anblick und Freude mein Herz fast stehen, mit ihr sollte es auf Karpfen gehn.
Neeeeeee ich kann dat nich, kann mir keiner bezahlen   nr.2 war dann die Feeder die ich mit der neuen zierlichen 3500er verpaart habe
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (so groß ist die wirklich nicht) die brachte dann auch ZZ den ersten Fisch(Auge? Feder?)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 nach ein paar weiteren wurde es mir dann zu bunt und habe den Haken mit 2 Dendros geschmückt und so hatte ich ruhe, als dritte kam die X1 Match
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 zum Einsatz und die hat dann gut abgeräumt ca. 30-35 (Auge? Feder?) von 15-20cm so wie 12 kleine Barsche haben nach und nach den weg zu mir gefunden, ich muss sagen die X1 ist wirklich für das Geld eine Super Rute, schnell, kein Schwabel und sehr leicht für diese Preisklasse, und zusammen mit der 3000er Catana(die ich auch nur dafür nehmen würde) mit hoher Übersetzung hat man für einiges unter 100€ ein Tolles Combo.
auf den anderen beiden tat sich leider nix mehr, war aber auch nicht schlimm hat so auch genug zu tun, so nun ist weg der Frust demnächst wider ab zum Fluss


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Thomas. schrieb:


> die eine so wunder schön


Die ist wirklich wunderschön, die Zierwicklungen und die Farbe des blanks gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut. Was ist denn das für ein Prachtstück?


----------



## Thomas.

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Die ist wirklich wunderschön, die Zierwicklungen und die Farbe des blanks gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut. Was ist denn das für ein Prachtstück?



DAM MAD Old Skool 2G, leider nicht mehr zubekommen, hätte auch noch gern 1 oder 2 in 12ft 2-2,5lb


----------



## rutilus69

Minimax schrieb:


> Aha, ich habe glaub ich Staedler Lumocolor permanent benutzt, den hats zerissen.
> Dann werd ich mir genau so nen CD Schreiber von Edding holen, dann geht's fixer als mit dem Pinsel.
> Schätze, der Flexcoat und der 2k vom Weckesser den ich habe sind dasselbe. Gibt es eigentlich einen 2k Rutenlack, der schon "ab Werk" etwas dünnflüssiger ist? Diesmal spielen Schlankheit und Gewicht wieder ne Rolle, da möchte ich nicht so dicke 'knubbelige" Bindungen haben.


Ich fand den Flexcoat Lite ganz gut. 
Ich wollte auf der Waldfee ja auch keine dicken Lack-Knubbel haben und das hat soweit ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## Thomas.

wollte Fr,Sa und Sonntag eigentlich Täglich zum fischen um auch eventuell meine OCC Statistik ein wenig anzuheben, gestern schon nee menge Maden Würmer und Futter geholt, gestern Abend sagte mir meine Frau so beiläufig das wir Heute (Do) bis Sonntag besuch aus BW von ihrer Schwester u. Schwager bekommen und ich nicht zum angeln darf, es wäre unhöflich meinem Schwager gegen über  
jetzt frage ich mich wenn kann ich den 10er für Maden und Würmer in Rechnung stellen Frau o. Besuch?  
ach ich habe jetzt ein zeit Fenster von 3 Stunden und gehe jetzt mal zum Fluss, mal schauen was die Döbel so machen und sie mit Maden voll pumpe.


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> wollte Fr,Sa und Sonntag eigentlich Täglich zum fischen um auch eventuell meine OCC Statistik ein wenig anzuheben, gestern schon nee menge Maden Würmer und Futter geholt, gestern Abend sagte mir meine Frau so beiläufig das wir Heute (Do) bis Sonntag besuch aus BW von ihrer Schwester u. Schwager bekommen und ich nicht zum angeln darf, es wäre unhöflich meinem Schwager gegen über
> jetzt frage ich mich wenn kann ich den 10er für Maden und Würmer in Rechnung stellen Frau o. Besuch?
> ach ich habe jetzt ein zeit Fenster von 3 Stunden und gehe jetzt mal zum Fluss, mal schauen was die Döbel so machen und sie mit Maden voll pumpe.


Nimm den Schwager mit!


----------



## Raven87

Thomas. schrieb:


> .... nach ein paar weiteren wurde es mir dann zu bunt und habe den Haken mit 2 Dendros geschmückt und so hatte ich ruhe, als dritte kam die X1 Match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zum Einsatz und die hat dann gut abgeräumt ca. 30-35 (Auge? Feder?) von 15-20cm so wie 12 kleine Barsche haben nach und nach den weg zu mir gefunden, ich muss sagen die X1 ist wirklich für das Geld eine Super Rute, schnell, kein Schwabel und sehr leicht für diese Preisklasse, und zusammen mit der 3000er Catana(die ich auch nur dafür nehmen würde) mit hoher Übersetzung hat man für einiges unter 100€ ein Tolles Combo.....


Die Rute ist noch neu oder? Ich mache die Folie am Korkgriff immer direkt ab. Hast du sie bewusst dran gelassen und ich bin ein Doofmann?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich mache die Folie am Korkgriff immer direkt ab.



Richtig so!
Der Kork muss atmen. Sonst gibt es schnell mal Schimmel unter der Folie.
Nebenbei fasst sich der Kork auch viel besser an als die Folie.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> jetzt frage ich mich wenn kann ich den 10er für Maden und Würmer in Rechnung stellen Frau o. Besuch?


Beiden , sozusagen mit Aufschlag, weil du ja in nun kürzerer Zeit mehr und intensiver anfüttern musst! 
Und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal feststellen, dass du ja einen eigenen Kühlschrank wie Wuemme brauchst ...


----------



## Raven87

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Richtig so!
> Der Kork muss atmen. Sonst gibt es schnell mal Schimmel unter der Folie.
> Nebenbei fasst sich der Kork auch viel besser an als die Folie.


Ja so habe ich auch gedacht


----------



## Tricast

Hier ist schon eine bunte schar versammelt. Der eine hat einen eigenen Kühlschrank für Maden und Würmer, der Andere schielt immer auf neue Rollen von Shimanski und dann gab es hier noch einen, der fischte nur RST fuhr aber Dacia. Es macht schon Laune hier dabei sein zu dürfen.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bleizange

Und trotz der bunten Schar mit unterschiedlichen Vorlieben in Sachen Hersteller usw. ist der Ton stets angenehm und driftet nicht in Beleidigungen und persönliche Angriffe ab. Ich kenne das aus anderen Hobbyforen leider auch anders. 

PS: Vielen Dank an Minimax und Tikey für den Baitstore-Tipp.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal feststellen, dass du ja einen eigenen Kühlschrank wie Wuemme brauchst ...


vorhanden, nur nicht so groß


----------



## Thomas.

Raven87 schrieb:


> Die Rute ist noch neu oder? Ich mache die Folie am Korkgriff immer direkt ab. Hast du sie bewusst dran gelassen und ich bin ein Doofmann?


 bewusst dran gelassen und ich bin ein Doofmann wird geändert


----------



## Raven87

Thomas. schrieb:


> bewusst dran gelassen und ich bin ein Doofmann wird geändert




Achso Achtung an Alle: bitte nur noch Kühlschrankbilder mit Bier drin posten. Etwas Professionalität hier bitte.


----------



## Minimax

Raven87 schrieb:


> Achso Achtung an Alle: bitte nur noch Kühlschrankbilder mit Bier drin posten. Etwas Professionalität hier bitte.



Schätze, die maximal erlaubte Anzahl für Kühlschrankbilder im Ükel steht in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Anzahl hier eingestellter hilfreicher Tips, toller Angelberichte und schöner Bilder vom Wasser. 
Im Falle des letzten Kühlschrankbildposters Wuemmehunter heißt das er hat nen Freifahrtschein bis kingdom come hier Kühlschrankbilder zu spammen, wie es ihm beliebt. Mit Bier, ohne Bier, Ködern, Gemüse, Joghurt, Körperteilen, Säften oder Grillsaucen.


----------



## Thomas.

so mal ganz auf die schnelle solang der Besuch noch pennt, gestern am Döbelfluss habe ich mit der X1 und Made ordentlich gefangen und zu dem alles Zielfisch, allerdings zum ersten mal nur kleine in der Größe 15-20cm hatte ich an dieser stelle noch nie auch nicht in der Anzahl (16), möchte mich nicht beklagen aber einer von ü50 wäre mir lieber gewesen.
so einen kleinen hatte ich noch nie, der wollte mal eben 5 Maden auf einmal










leider musste ich früh wider los um mir im IZ meine zweite Dröhnung abholen, als ich dann wider zu Hause war, war außer dem lieben Besuch auch noch ein Paket von Bimmelrudi anwesend, an dieser Stelle sage ich *DANKE,DANKE,DANKE 1000mal DANKE, *darin enthalten waren die zwei Ticas, zu denen ich wo anders drüber berichte(nicht heute), nur soviel Minimax wenn du spaß an der Tica haben möchtest und die von dir besagten Mängel beseitigt haben, setz dich mit Rudi in Verbindung, ich sach nur meine haben mit der Alten nix mehr gemeinsam, und ich freue mich darauf mit ihnen zu fischen.


das war aber noch nicht alles was im Paket war, dazu schreibe ich auch später mehr, hier nur ein paar schnelle Bilder 
ganz besonders freue ich mich darauf die 5gr. zu fischen


----------



## Bleizange

Im Moment finde ich nicht so richtig den Weg zum Wasser, aber dafür den zum Gerätehändler.
Ich war auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rollen für das Posenangeln und am Ende wurde es dann eine Sedona aus dem Hause S.Himano.




Seit einer Stradic FB, die sich allerdings leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz befindet, sollte es wieder eine Rolle mit Doppelkurbel werden, aber deutlich günstiger. Und so fiel die Auswahl auf eine Sedona C3000DHFI. Laut S.Himano wiegt das Teil 275g, hat eine Übersetzung von 5,0:1 und holt Kurbelumdrehumg 73cm






Die mit 3 Kugel- und einen Walzenlager ausgestattete  Rolle dreht im Neuzustand einwandfrei und gibt keine Schleif- oder Knarzgeräusche von sich.  Beim Trockendrill mit der Gartenbank lies sich die Bremse fein einstellen und die Spule lief gleichmäßig und ohne zu rucken an. Die Bremskraft soll bei angeblich 9 kg liegen.

Aber es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.
Persönlich vermisse ich die Rücklauffunktion und die Schnurverlegung war ab Werk für mich nicht akzeptabel. Trotz interner Beilagscheiben wickelte die Rolle zu viel Schnur im vorderen Bereich. Mit einer zusätzlichen und selbstgebauten Distanzscheibe gelang es mir dann ein befriedigendes Wickelbild zu realisieren. Wäre mir das nicht gelungen, so hätte ich die Rolle wieder zum Händler geschafft.

Und nun freue ich mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> so mal ganz auf die schnelle solang der Besuch noch pennt, gestern am Döbelfluss habe ich mit der X1 und Made ordentlich gefangen und zu dem alles Zielfisch, allerdings zum ersten mal nur kleine in der Größe 15-20cm hatte ich an dieser stelle noch nie auch nicht in der Anzahl (16), möchte mich nicht beklagen aber einer von ü50 wäre mir lieber gewesen.
> so einen kleinen hatte ich noch nie, der wollte mal eben 5 Maden auf einmal
> Anhang anzeigen 383487
> Anhang anzeigen 383490
> Anhang anzeigen 383491
> Anhang anzeigen 383493
> Anhang anzeigen 383494
> Anhang anzeigen 383495
> Anhang anzeigen 383496
> 
> 
> leider musste ich früh wider los um mir im IZ meine zweite Dröhnung abholen, als ich dann wider zu Hause war, war außer dem lieben Besuch auch noch ein Paket von Bimmelrudi anwesend, an dieser Stelle sage ich *DANKE,DANKE,DANKE 1000mal DANKE, *darin enthalten waren die zwei Ticas, zu denen ich wo anders drüber berichte(nicht heute), nur soviel Minimax wenn du spaß an der Tica haben möchtest und die von dir besagten Mängel beseitigt haben, setz dich mit Rudi in Verbindung, ich sach nur meine haben mit der Alten nix mehr gemeinsam, und ich freue mich darauf mit ihnen zu fischen.
> Anhang anzeigen 383497
> 
> das war aber noch nicht alles was im Paket war, dazu schreibe ich auch später mehr, hier nur ein paar schnelle Bilder
> ganz besonders freue ich mich darauf die 5gr. zu fischen
> Anhang anzeigen 383492
> Anhang anzeigen 383488


Petri! Schön das Bimmelrudi deine Ticas so auf vordermann gebracht hat- und apropos Paket: Ich habe gestern Deine Büchersendung erhalten, und ich kann ebenfalls nur wiederholen: 1000 Dank! Das ist ja eine ganze Bibliothek. So herrliche alte Schmöker sind dabei, da muss ich mich nach und nach ganz in Ruhe mit beschäftigen- und 1000 Dank sind auch doppelt gerechtfertigt, denn es waren ja noch etwa 1000 Haken drin erhalten, wunderbare feinste Stückchen renommierter Firmen. Ich hab gestern mal auf einem von den WInzlingen herumgeboben- absolut Spitze. 
Vielen vielen Dank lieber Thomas. da hast Du mir eine große Freude gemacht


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bleizange schrieb:


> Die Bremskraft soll bei angeblich 9 kg liegen.


Hast du schön geschrieben mit dem angeblich , weil für den Einsatz dieser Rollengröße ist das einfach nur falsch.
Wie auch der kleine Rollenbericht hier in den Thread super passt.
Berichte zu den primäraktiv in Japan tätigen 3 Rollenanbieter-Labels sind vielfach gerne gesehen.

Interessanterweise ist das nach meiner selektiven Wertung sogar die hochwertigste gute Serie von Shimano,
weil preislich oberhalb dieser Drillinge Sedona Sahara Nasci kömmt nur komplexes empfindliches Rollenmaterial mit einer Wormshaftwelle drin,
was aus Robustheits- und Überlastungsgesichtspunkten viel schlechter ist, die Universaleigenschaften und eben besonders auch bei unseren hier oft verwendeten sehr leichten Ruten erheblich einschränkt, wenn man denn mit Fischen zu tun hat, die weit stärker als die Rute sind und von der Rollenkraftreserve niedergedrillt werden müssen. Bei den kleinen Typen hat Shimano leider nichts besseres mit Alubody und M3-Schrauben mehr.
Es soll hin und wieder Fische geben, wo man das brauchen kann


----------



## Bleizange

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du schön geschrieben mit dem angeblich , weil für den Einsatz dieser Rollengröße ist das einfach nur falsch.


Ich bin bei solchen Angaben auch immer vorsichtig. Wenn ich mir die Explosionszeichnungen anschaue, dann hat die 3000er im Gegensatz zur 2500er wohl ein paar Bremsscheiben mehr. Aber 9 Kilo halte ich auch nicht für realistisch. Und wenn, dann zerlegt es wohl vorher die Rolle.

Gestört hat mich die schlechte Schnurverlegung. Selbst die noch günstigere Catana, gut 10 Jahre alt, zeigte out of the Box eine bessere Verlegung. Hier hätte ich es begrüßt, wenn Shimano ein paar Scheiben noch mit in den Karton gepackt hätte.


----------



## Minimax

Döbel hin, Tulip her, Die können warten. Heut bin ich mal ganz Freigeist und stromere das Flüsschen tief in den Wiesen entlang.




Handvoll Maden ins Wasser, und zwei Krabbler am 16er Haken, durchgebunden und 2SSG am linkledger.




Ei verbipscht, wer klopft denn da? Ein Plötzlein. Winzig, aber blitzsauber und gut im Futter. Hübsch.


----------



## Minimax

Tja, über Brandenburg kann man sagen was man will, aber der Himmel hier ist immer einen Blick wert.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wobei ich vielleicht langsam an Rückzug denken sollte, die Wolken sehen aus als meinten sie es Ernst, und zum Minimobil ists weit..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein paar kleinere Regengebiete sind unterwegs bei dir. 
Tolle Bilder übrigens.


----------



## Jason

Grüße euch, liebe Ükelaner und OCC Wissenschaftler. Ich will auch mal wieder was von mir hören lassen. In der letzten Zeit waren wir nur mit unserer Terrasse beschäftigt und das angeln kam leider zu kurz.




An einigen Stellen werden wir langsam fertig und dieses WE können mich alle mal. Morgen Vormittag kommt mein Elektriker zwecks Besprechung der gesamten Beleuchtung, und danach mache ich mich dünne. Es geht bis Sonntagabend an zwei Baggerseen, mit reichlich Fischbestand. Mein Angelkumpel Adi ist auch vor Ort, der eigentlich immer da ist. Ich glaube, er war die letzten Monate gar nicht mehr zu Hause. In der gemütlichen Hütte mit fließend Wasser und Strom kann man es auch gut aushalten.
Nun werde ich mein Angelsachen zusammen packen mit Karpfenliege und Schlafsack. Aber ich werde nur meine OCC Combo mitnehmen. Nichts anderes kommt ins Futteral, dann gibt es kein Ärgernis, falls eine Fischart, die ich noch nicht habe auf der anderen Rute beißt. Hat es ja schon öfter gegeben. Wünschen würde ich mir, dass ich noch 6 Fischarten meiner Liste hinzufügen kann.
Dann hätte ich 10 und wäre glücklich. Und ich denke, das ist machbar.
Gut, dann will ich mal sehen, ob ich unserem Minimax noch ein bisschen Arbeit machen kann. Sei mir bitte nicht böse, wenn es so kommt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Gut, dann will ich mal sehen, ob ich unserem Minimax noch ein bisschen Arbeit machen kann. Sei mir bitte nicht böse, wenn es so kommt.


Im Gegenteil, es wäre mir eine Freude Deine Fänge in die Tabelle zu übertragen! Ich wünsch Dir ein recht schönes, wohlverdiente Angelwochenende


----------



## Minimax

Füsch un Brandenburg! Endlich mal wieder ein Dicker, satte 52. Freu!




Obwohl es sich dieser Tage weiterhin zickig gibt, birgt das Langstrckenflüsschen einfach die besten Fische in meinem Revier.




Hier hat er auf den ersten Wurf nach ca 5min gebissen, 10min vorher  kleiner Ballen Tulipmatsche und dann alle paar Min 1-2 Würfel.
Zwei Stellen vorher brachten nix außer nem Minidöbel.
Mal sehen wie es weitergeht

Ausser Jason jemand am Wasser?


----------



## Jason

Habe meine Mission gestartet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Viel Erfolg lieber Jason zieh was raus!
Bei mir spielt das Mikrowetterfeld des Flüsschens mal wieder verrückt.




Habe mich unter ne Brücke 2,3 Dörfer weiter zurückgezogen? Nicht ohne nen Guss mitzukriegen. Mal sehen wenn es nochmal schön wird, checke ich vielleicht die Strcke etwas Flussab, ansonsten geht's ab nach Haus.

Edit: ...uund Biss verpennt. Verdammter Ükel!


----------



## Jason

Bei mir sieht es auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein dickes Döbel -Petri, lieber Minimax! Und Repekt an dich, Jason. An der Elbe ist auch Wachsjacken-Wetter.Jason,. Bislang gab es nur Güstern.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein dickes Döbel -Petri, lieber Minimax! Und Repekt an dich, Jason. An der Elbe ist auch Wachsjacken-Wetter.Jason,. Bislang gab es nur Güstern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383603


Ich sitze unterm Schirm, und bin trocken. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Petri an euch drei. 

Möge euer Wettertrotz euch reich entlohnen! 


Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: ...uund Biss verpennt. Verdammter Ükel!


Ja, diesmal bin nicht ich schuld..... (was eigentlich schade ist)


----------



## Jason

Viele Albino Brassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Hoi Wuemmehunter schon das Du wie Jason auch am Wasser bist, Petri Euch beiden!
Trotz Wachsjähnlicher Jacke bin ich durch den Regen unter der _sehr idyllischen_ Brücke festgepinnt. Höhlenfischerei. Hier gibts nur kleine Sniggeries.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.
Döbel, Brachsen, Güstern, Rotfedern.....läuft doch.

Und wenigstens regnet es bei euch. Hier gibt es eit ein paar Woche nur immer mal drei Tropfen.
Mein Flüsschen hat Niedrigwasser und kein richtiger Regen in Sicht.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil Minimax und Wuemmehunter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - ihr seid echt tapfer...
Eigentlich sollte ich auch am Wasser sein, vorallem weil ich mit bloß einer Grundel in der OCC stehe...
Aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht mich diesem ekelhaften Dauerregen entgegen zu stellen...
Einfach nur peinlich peinlich und peinlich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ausser Jason jemand am Wasser?


Immerhin kurz draußen gewesen, ein unükeliger kleiner Hecht ist immerhin ein Anfang, Wetter sah fast wie bei euch aus  und ich bin dann mit dunkleren Wolken im Nahbereich wieder gegangen, damit nicht für morgen alles klitschnass durchnässt ist! 
Nichtmal Ruten einpacken war noch ratsam. Dauerregen und dann noch glattes Stillwasser, echt blöd.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, einen kleinen Hecht auf reingekurbelte Maden hat es bei mir auch gegeben. Und dann habe ich noch einen Welsschädel im Schilf entdeckt. Die Kopfbreite betrug deutlich über 30 cm. Da hat sich wohl jemand ordentlich Welsfilet mitgenommen. Dann fing es wieder an zu regnen und Ferdi ist demonstrativ zum Auto marschiert ….


----------



## Jason

Jetzt gibt es erst mal Abendbrot und dann werden die Angel scharf gemacht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es erst mal Abendbrot und dann werden die Angel scharf gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383619
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist aber nicht für dich alleine, hoffe ich.


----------



## Jason

4 Stück hab ich drin. Jetzt noch ein Bier und dann angeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, diesmal bin nicht ich schuld..... (was eigentlich schade ist)


Ja, es ist beruhigend, das ich auch ganz ohne Deine Hilfe Bisse verpennen kann, aber irgendwie ists schöner, wenns an Mr. Schleien-Slappy liegt-  



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein Flüsschen hat Niedrigwasser und kein richtiger Regen in Sicht.


Ohje, da ist schlecht Döbeln- bei mir übrigens auch, trotz spürbar gestiegenem Wasserstand. Aber warte, bald gibts Regen genug, und in ein paar Wochen färben sich die Blätter, es wird frisch und windig und der Himmel nimmt das tiefe Weltraumblau an, das den Herbst kündet. Dann sind die Johnnies wieder fit, agil und gefräßig und Du wirst wieder Deine herrlichen Prof-Strecken erbeuten können



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Immerhin kurz draußen gewesen, *ein unükeliger kleiner Hecht* ist immerhin ein Anfang, Wetter sah fast wie bei euch aus  und ich bin dann mit dunkleren Wolken im Nahbereich wieder gegangen, damit nicht für morgen alles klitschnass durchnässt ist!
> Nichtmal Ruten einpacken war noch ratsam. Dauerregen und dann noch glattes Stillwasser, echt blöd.


Ach, ein Hechtling dann und wann kann auch dem Ükel nicht Schaden, sowas zählen wir hier doch als Schnabeldöbel- und daher auch DIr und auch Wuemmehunter herzliche Petris zu Euren Hechten schwer bestimmbaren Friedfischen!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Hoi Wuemmehunter schon das Du wie Jason auch am Wasser bist, Petri Euch beiden!
> Trotz Wachsjähnlicher Jacke bin ich durch den Regen unter der _sehr idyllischen_ Brücke festgepinnt. Höhlenfischerei. Hier gibts nur kleine Sniggeries.
> Anhang anzeigen 383607


Das nächste Mal nimmst du eine Spraydose mit und sprühst "Minimax was here" auf die freie Stelle. Das da mal was gescheites steht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+
Was hast du den da für ein wunderschönes Avatarbild eingestellt? Da hast du mal wieder eine Glanzleistung hingelegt. Die Ambidex sieht jetzt aus wie eine Originale Dark Green.  Oder ist das sogar eine Originale? Und die Posen im Hintergrund runden das Bild perfekt ab. Ich ziehe mal wieder meinen Hut vor dir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Nein, das ist keine Originale. Und wo ich jetzt mal Platz in der Vitrine geschaffen habe, kommen die tollen selbstgebauten Posen ( Danke nochmals ) doch erst richtig zur Geltung. Nur den Trafo der Vitrinenbeleuchtung hat es heute Nachmittag zerlegt, man sollte auf die Wattzahl der Leuchtmittel achten, die man einbaut. Meine waren eindeutig zu stark ( zu viel Watt ), jetzt ist der Trafo hinüber.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, das ist keine Originale. Und wo ich jetzt mal Platz in der Vitrine geschaffen habe, kommen die tollen selbstgebauten Posen ( Danke nochmals ) doch erst richtig zur Geltung. Nur den Trafo der Vitrinenbeleuchtung hat es heute Nachmittag zerlegt, man sollte auf die Wattzahl der Leuchtmittel achten, die man einbaut. Meine waren eindeutig zu stark ( zu viel Watt ), jetzt ist der Trafo hinüber.


Kann passieren, aber das ist doch für dich eine Kleinigkeit es zu reparieren. Und achte bitte auf die Posen, die in dem Schaumstoff schlummern. Du weißt schon, das sie nicht angefressen werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ne, die werden immer schön mal herausgenommen und kontrolliert, ist aber bis jetzt nicht auffälliges zu berichten gewesen. Hast du einen guten Schaumstoff gewählt. Und der grüne aus der Turnmatte scheint ebenso lösungsmittelfrei zu sein.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ne, die werden immer schön mal herausgenommen und kontrolliert, ist aber bis jetzt nicht auffälliges zu berichten gewesen. Hast du einen guten Schaumstoff gewählt. Und der grüne aus der Turnmatte scheint ebenso lösungsmittelfrei zu sein.


Falls du was von dem Schwarzen brauchst oder jemand anders, bitte melden. ich hab genug davon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Was mir aber heute Nachmittag beim Aufräumen aufgefallen ist, die Rutenhersteller haben manchmal einen .
Meine Rive Smart Method Feeder in 3 mtr. Länge hat eine Transportlänge von 1,57 mtr ( zweiteilig, das Fußteil ist länger als das Kopfteil), die Rive Smart Method Feeder in 3,30 mtr. Länge hat eine Transportlänge von 1,43 mtr ( auch zweiteilig, aber gleich lange Rutenteilung ). Die Wechselspitzen sitzen extra.  Ich habe erst gedacht, ich hätte da die Teile irgendwie vertauscht, aber das geht von der Passung her nicht. Also ist die kurze Transportlänge jetzt die lange Rute.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp dazu(obwohl ich mir sicher bin dass du das scon weißt aber hier lesen ja mehr aufstrebende Rutenbauer mit).
> Die blanken Stellen der angeschliffenen Ringfüße(besonders schwarzer Ringe) nach dem Schleifen mit wasserfestem Filzer schwärzen!
> Das verhindert später, an der fertigen Rute, durchs Garn schimmernde Reflexionen.


Hola,

ich hatte vor Bau meiner ersten Rute getestet, ob der Filzstift vom verdünnten Lack verwischt wird.
Das war bei mir der Fall. Deshalb habe ich das nie gemacht. Ich finde nicht, dass es ein optischer Nachteil ist. 
Eine schwarz verwische Ringwicklung jedoch schon. 

Das Thema erinnert mich aber an etwas anderes. 
Vor sicher mehr als 10 Jahren war ich mal auf dieser Angelmesse in Duisburg.
Dort gab es auch einen Rutenbauer aus Bochum. Keine Ahnung ob es den noch gibt.
Der hatte eine Mefo-Spinnrute aus dem damals teuersten RST M5 Blank aufgebaut.
(Gibt es RST eigentlich noch? Ich hoffe schon.)
Jedenfalls hatte die Rute helle Wicklungen und bei jeder Wicklung trat das Schwarz des nachträglich an der Spitze lackierten Ringfußes durch die Wicklung und zeigte sich in Form eine schwarz verschmierten Stelle.
Die Rute sah dadurch viel schlechter aus als mein Erstlingswerk – wohl schlechter als jedes Erstlingswerk aller hier im Thread aktiven.
Sie wurde dort aber als deren Vorführrute gezeigt, nicht als misslungenes Bastelprojekt aus einem Kurs.

Auf der Messe gab es auch noch andere Vorkommnisse, die lustig-peinlich waren.
Beispielsweise kam an einem Stand ein FTF Angelpuff-Profiangler auf mich zu und versuchte mich zu beraten, wobei mir sofort klar wurde, dass er von Technik wenig Ahnung hat (von Zuchtforellen bestimmt schon). 
Kurze Zeit später hat er mich gefragt, ob ich von ihm ein Autogramm möchte.
Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wieso jemand von einem Angler ein Autogramm würde haben wollen. 

Ringfüße kann man auch gut mit Schmirgel anschleifen, wenn es keine 40er oder 50er Karpfenringe sind.
Auch wenn ich das mom. nicht mehr mache, würde mich interessieren, welche Blanks ihr verwendet.

Immer einen strammen Wicklungsfaden!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Das Leben ist hart.

Ein Bericht über die letzten Tage:

Am Dienstag ging es an einen unserer Teiche. Zielfisch war Schleie und Aal. Gebissen haben kleine Rotaugen auf Pose. Dann ging das Elend los, bei beinen Anschlag ist an der OCC Rute der Gewindestift von der Feederspitze abgebrochen. Damit ist die OCC für mich beendet. Abu Ledger lite bestückt mit einer Ambidex Super 2411 ausgepackt. Siehe da, die Schraube des Schnurfangbügels war lose. Naja kann man ja wieder mit dem Multitool festschrauben. Beim schrauben ist der kleine Stift samt Feder (zum anklappen des  Schnurfangbügel) runter gefallen. Die Teile waren nicht wieder auf zufinden. Also Rolle von der OCC auf die Abu gebaut und weiter ging es. Bis zur Dunkelheit kamen noch ein paar Rotaugen, ab da passierte nichts mehr. Um 3Uhr30 dann eingepackt.
Donnerstag ging es nach Pegestorf (Bodenwerder) an die Weser. Um 13Uhr angekommen und aufgebaut. Gab gleich einen Biß auf die Feederrute ein schnes Ükel kam zum Vorschein. Dann kam erstmal ein Regenschauer,  ab ins Strandzelt und den Schauer abgewartet. Dan zum Auto und die Regenklamotten angezogen. Dabei fing es an zu Donnern, also erstmal im Auto abgewartet. Das Gewitter verzog sich schnell und es ging weiter. es bissen Rotaugen und Ükel. Beim befüllen des Futterkorbes ist mir dann eine Feederspitze abgebrochen . Neue montiert und weiter ging es. Mit Anbruch der Dunkelheit Knicklichter an die Feederspitzen montiert (Tesafilm).  Zwischendurch immer wieder Regen. Um 12 Uhr nach anhaltenden und 2 kleinen Aalen Ruten raus und alles stehen gelassen. Ab ins Auto und pennen, Morgenfrüh geht es weiter.
Pustekuchen es regnet wieder. Nase voll, einpacken und ab nach Hause.
Freitag nur Regen.
Samstag war Angeln und Grillen mit zwei Kollegen angesagt, wegen Regen abgesagt.

Jetzt warte ich erstmal besseres Wetter ab.

Hat jemand diesen kleinen Stift samt Feder als Ersatzteil?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> die Rive Smart Method Feeder in 3,30 mtr. Länge hat eine Transportlänge von 1,43 mtr ( auch zweiteilig, aber gleich lange Rutenteilung ). Die Wechselspitzen sitzen extra.


Die ist dann schon irgendwie doch schon fast 3tlg oder 2.5tlg, was genau ein echt blödes Transportlängenproblem löst - sehr schlau gemacht vom Erbauer! 
Das könnte sogar eine richtig 11ft Thomas freundliche&akzeptable Rutenbauweise sein,
die mich dank deiner Beschreibung instantan mit einer Idee für ein später mal zu ausprobierendes Experiment infiziert hat.

Meine 3tlg Feeder sind dann eigentlich schon 4tlg, was sich zum umstecken und variieren sogar sehr genieße, jedoch ohne Transportlängenvorteil.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die ist dann schon irgendwie doch schon fast 3tlg oder 2.5tlg, was genau ein echt blödes Transportlängenproblem löst - sehr schlau gemacht vom Erbauer!
> Das könnte sogar eine richtig 11ft Thomas freundliche&akzeptable Rutenbauweise sein,


nee nicht wirklich, meine einzige Feeder(Method) 12ft ist das Spitzenteil kürzer als das Handteil und erst mit Feederspitze ist es so lang wie das andere, und so habe ich eine 2 geteilte(ist mir lieber) und nicht wie bei einigen meiner Winkel 3 Teil, und da es 100% meine einzige und letzte Feeder ist denke ich auch nicht weiter darüber nach. 
Transportlängenproblem, was ist das ? 

#Feeder(Method)#
wäre es möglich (sinnvoll) bei meiner (Preston Monster) eine vollwertige Spitze ein zu kleben(Rutenbauer) so das ich eine normale" Grundrute habe?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> wäre es möglich (sinnvoll) bei meiner (Preston Monster) eine vollwertige Spitze ein zu kleben(Rutenbauer) so das ich eine normale" Grundrute habe?



Ja klar kannst du da eine der Feederspitzen fest einkleben und Bedarf auch andere Ringe dranwickeln aber es bleibt halt eine solid Tip (Vollmaterialspitze) mit entsprechend weicher Aktion.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja klar kannst du da eine der Feederspitzen fest einkleben und Bedarf auch andere Ringe dranwickeln aber es bleibt halt eine solid Tip (Vollmaterialspitze) mit entsprechend weicher Aktion.


nee einer der Feederspitzen will ich ja nicht, sie soll ja normal sein nix mit weicher Spitze, ungefähr so als ob bei einer normalen Rute die Spitze um ca. 20-30cm abgebrochen ist und dann repariert werden soll?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.
Technisch machbar ist das. Entspricht dann ja im Grunde einem verklebten Teleruten Teil.
Nur eine harmonische Biegekurve, wie bei einem normalen Rutenteil wird das so nicht.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso.
> Technisch machbar ist das. Entspricht dann ja im Grunde einem verklebten Teleruten Teil.
> Nur eine harmonische Biegekurve, wie bei einem normalen Rutenteil wird das so nicht.


dann lasse ich das mal bleiben, danke für die Info


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee einer der Feederspitzen will ich ja nicht, sie soll ja normal sein nix mit weicher Spitze, ungefähr so als ob bei einer normalen Rute die Spitze um ca. 20-30cm abgebrochen ist und dann repariert werden soll?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Technisch machbar ist das. Entspricht dann ja im Grunde einem verklebten Teleruten Teil.
> Nur eine harmonische Biegekurve, wie bei einem normalen Rutenteil wird das so nicht.


Einfach mal so drauf los wird das wohl nix befriedigendes, 
aber man könnte eine kräftigere Hohlspitze mit Zapfeneinsatz einstöpseln, oder gleich als Überschub darauf fest verkleben.
Man muss nur was von der Kraft her passendes Spitzenmaterial dazu haben, je kürzer das Teil, umso leichter bekommt man das.


----------



## Trotta

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee einer der Feederspitzen will ich ja nicht, sie soll ja normal sein nix mit weicher Spitze, ungefähr so als ob bei einer normalen Rute die Spitze um ca. 20-30cm abgebrochen ist und dann repariert werden soll?


Das Ergebnis hängt am Ende wohl davon ab, wieviel Aufwand man bei der Suche nach der passenden Materialstärke betreibt. Bei der Avonspitze der 5teiligen JW Travel Avon handelt es sich um genau so eine Einsteck-Hohlcarbonspitze in 60cm. Für meine Ansprüche ist die Biegekurve ok, die sind allerdings auch nicht sonderlich hoch - vermutlich weil ich im Drill i.d.R. am Ende der Rute stehe und nicht 10m neben mir, um die Biegekurve zu genießen. Außerdem hab ich bekanntlich selten was zu drillen.  





Sorry, ist hier gerade etwas zu dunkel für vernünftige Fotos...


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> wäre es möglich (sinnvoll) bei meiner (Preston Monster) eine vollwertige Spitze ein zu kleben(Rutenbauer) so das ich eine normale" Grundrute habe?


Wenn du oder dein Händler eine Rutenresteecke hast, dann sollte man schon was hinkriegen.

Das Teil ist von einer Spinnrute die Spitze, sitzt jetzt auch als Grundrutenspitze auf einer Feeder. Ist aber nicht eingeklebt, sondern wird wie die Feederspitzen einfach gesteckt und sitzt. Ansonsten bietet sich noch der Umbau auf eine schöne Schwingtip an.


Aber wie Professor Tinca schon schrieb, bis man das passende Teil für eine schöne Biegung hat, es war nicht einfach. ( höchstwahrscheinlich Glück).


----------



## Tricast

Es gibt auch "Hollow-Carbon Feederspitzen", das sind Hohlspitzen. Also kein Vollmaterial. Wird nur schwierig das passende zu finden. 
Die Spitzen für die Kopfruten sind auch hohl für die Gummizüge, da könnte man auch mal schauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du oder dein Händler eine Rutenresteecke hast, dann sollte man schon was hinkriegen.


Bekommt man mit der Zeit schon zusammen, wenn man nix wieder verkauft


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl 
Bei deiner 2411 kann ich dir nicht helfen. Versuche es bei dem Rollenheilemacher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

kuttenkarl 
Gerd, wenn der Durchmesser 4,5 mm ist, schick mir deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## Thomas.

Ich lasse die Rute wie sie ist, 
jetzt noch ein wenig das Wetter genießen und ein wenig abSchneidern


----------



## kuttenkarl

Thomas. schrieb:


> wäre es möglich (sinnvoll) bei meiner (Preston Monster) eine vollwertige Spitze ein zu kleben(Rutenbauer) so das ich eine normale" Grundrute habe?


Hallo,
im Netz gibt es Videos von Theo Matscheschsky, dort zeigt er wie Solid Tip Spitzen eingebaut werden. Einfach mal googeln, ob der Name jetzt richtig geschrieben ist, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> kuttenkarl
> Bei deiner 2411 kann ich dir nicht helfen. Versuche es bei dem Rollenheilemacher.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das Problem ist, wenn ich den Unfall überhaupt richtig verstanden habe   ,
dass der Bügelsperrstift+Feder eben genau für eine jede solche Rolle notwendig ist,
bzw. anders herum ein entnommener Stift eine ganze Rolle disabled - damit außer Funktion setzt! 
Der Bügelsperrstift ist nur aus Messing und verchromt, aber hohl für die innenliegende Feder.
Kleine Spiralfedern lässt sich finden, aber diese kleine Messingtube ist eben schon was spezielles.

Für Ersatzteile verbleibt die letzte Möglichkeit, bei ebay eine niedergeschraddelte unansehnliche gewordene Rolle (2410 passt genauso) günstig zu erstehen.
An sich wiederum unsinn, wenn jeder seine eigene Ersaztzteilesammlung anlegt, und davon nur wenig nutzt bei diesen an sich haltbaren Rollen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe bei anderen Rollen den gefederten Stift auch schon durch eine passenden Schraube ersetzt, dann kann man den Bügel eben nicht mehr in die Transportstellung bringen. Geht auch. Aber, ... das Ersatzteil für Gerd ist schon auf dem Postweg. Also alles Gut.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> das Ersatzteil für Gerd ist schon auf dem Postweg. Also alles Gut.


ich bin begeistert. Der Ükel ist einfach phänomenal, hier wird einem geholfen.
Hecht 100+
schreib mir was du dafür bekommst.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich lasse die Rute wie sie ist,
> jetzt noch ein wenig das Wetter genießen und ein wenig abSchneidern
> Anhang anzeigen 383723


und leider wider nix, irgendwie will das mit den Döbeln die letzten Wochen nicht so richtig, ABER ich war gerade mit Mutti einkaufen und habe die Waffe gefunden.
Morgen wird sie ausprobiert  

 *Curry Spray



*


----------



## Thomas.

Anwesend sind sie, aber auch mit Curry wollen sie nicht , 3 Stunden nix, Platz wechsel


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anwesend sind sie, aber auch mit Curry wollen sie nicht , 3 Stunden nix, Platz wechsel


Dann viel Petri an anderen Platz. Hol noch was raus. 
Und eine Frage noch zu deinem Curryspray, wie kommt der Inhalt da heraus, flüssig oder pulverförmig oder so eine Mischung aus beidem.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> und leider wider nix, irgendwie will das mit den Döbeln die letzten Wochen nicht so richtig, ABER ich war gerade mit Mutti einkaufen und habe die Waffe gefunden.
> Morgen wird sie ausprobiert
> 
> *Curry Spray
> Anhang anzeigen 383739
> *



Curry kalt gepresst, aus dem Zerstäuber, original aus Italien und die Türken haben scheinbar auch irgendwie mitgemischt.
Ein tolles internationales Produkt! Stammt sicherlich aus der Höhle der Löwen. Wer würde hier nicht investieren wollen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anwesend sind sie, aber auch mit Curry wollen sie nicht , 3 Stunden nix, Platz wechsel


Es gibt echten Curry und falschen Curry, also besonders die innenwohnende Bestandteile und den feinen Geschmack.
Was für Fastfood Menschen taugen mag, ist für Döbels noch lange nicht gut genug


----------



## Tricast

Minimax nimmt auch den falschen Curry wenn ich das richtig erinnere. Aber "Curry" lass das ja nicht einen von der Woke Bewegung hören oder lesen. Du kommst in Teufels Küche. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hurra,
der Brief von Hecht 100+ mit dem Ersatzteil ist schon angekommen. Die Rolle läuft wieder.

Nochmal vielen Dank Heiner.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht100+

Da war die Deutsche Post mal schneller als man angenommen hat. Wunderbar, Gerd, das du sie wieder komplett hast.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann viel Petri an anderen Platz. Hol noch was raus.
> Und eine Frage noch zu deinem Curryspray, wie kommt der Inhalt da heraus, flüssig oder pulverförmig oder so eine Mischung aus beidem.


Danke, flüssig, geht doch


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gibt echten Curry und falschen Curry,


Curry wird doch aus Wurst gemacht, der echte kommt dann aus dem Ruhrgebiet der falsche aus Berlin    
es gibt doch keinen falschen und richtigen, ohne jetzt nachzuschauen meine ich das ist eine Gewürzmischung


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> es gibt doch keinen falschen und richtigen, ohne jetzt nachzuschauen meine ich das ist eine Gewürzmischung


Ganz genau - Curry gibt es in tausend Varianten, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dein Sprühcurry weit vorne im Gourmetbereich mitspielt...


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz genau - Curry gibt es in tausend Varianten, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dein Sprühcurry weit vorne im Gourmetbereich mitspielt...


Meinst Du die Gewürzmischungen in Indien? "Curry" ist doch eine Gewürzmischung der Engländer. 
Mein Lieblingscurry ist übrigens "Curry Jaipur" vom "Altes Gewürzamt". 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Captain_H00k

Wie immer Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Zeit,immer wenn ich ne Weile nicht on war gönne ich mir eure Berichte der letzten Zeit   
Diese Saison am Rhein war richtig verrückt,laaaange Zeit hat das Hochwasser alles bestimmt,aber so langsam kehrt wieder Normalität ein.
Vor einiger Zeit war ich mal mit dem rhinefisher am Wasser verabredet,aber für ihn war es an dem Tag leider nicht möglich mit mir zu bleiben und zu fischen.
Hab dann an dem Tag ne Art Guerilla Ansitz gemacht,und da sind echt schöne Fische bei rausgekommen.Waren einige saftige Rotaugen,aber gerade dieser eine war ein richtiger Kämpfer !
Ich hoffe jetzt auf nen schönen Ausklang der Friedfisch Saison,muss gestehen ich habe mich dieses Jahr ein bissel mehr den Räubern gewidmet,und probiere da aktuell noch viel neuen Kram & Styles aus.
Aber jetzt zum Herbst wird definitiv nochmal ein wenig Gas gegeben mit der Feeder,mal sehen was da vielleicht noch geht


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Dickes Petri, klasse Rotauge!


----------



## Tobias85

Verehrtes Publikum, nach längerer Theaterpause werde ich versuchen, mich auch wieder mehr einzubringen. Stress und Zeitmangel haben in letzter Zeit hart an der Motivation genagt. Mein letzter Angeltrip war vor anderthalb Monaten und meine letzten beiden Fische, die ich rekonstruieren konnte, waren 3 1/2 Monate her.  

So kann das nicht weitergehen, darum war ich gestern Abend für eine halbe Stunde am Bach. Den hat das Wasserschifffahrtsamt freundlicherweise vor kurzem ausgebaggert und den Fischen dadurch eine schöne tiefe Rinne im Kraut geschaffen. Alles ganz simpel: Durchgebundene Montage mit Dropshot-Blei am Seitenarm und ein paar 10mm-Sandwichscheibchen am Quickstop-Haar. Rausschlenzen, ins Gras setzen, Abendstimmung genießen. Die Störmanöver der Kleinfisch-Mafia hab ich dieses mal konsequent ignoriert und lediglich alle zehn Minuten das Brot ersetzt, sofern noch welches dran war. Das war wohl der Schlüssel zum Erfolg und eine Rotfeder in den unteren Zwanzigern gab sich tatsächlich die Ehre, aber die Stimmung am Wasser selbst war eigentlich schon Lohn genug.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, flüssig, geht doch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383820


Herrlicher Fisch, herzliches Petri dazu lieber Thomas. Was war denn der Träger für das Sprühcurry (welches ich sehr interessant finde)?

Oh, und herzliches Petri an Captain_H00k zu dem Megaplötz, na, sieht ja so als, ab Vater Rhein wieder großzügiger ist, sieh mal zu dass Du unseren rhinefisher ans Wasser treibst, jetzt dürfte ja wieder was gehen.
Und Noch ein herzliches Petri an Tobias85 zur Rotfeder, schön das Du ans Wasser gekommen bist, und vor allem das Du DIch mal wieder meldest, willkommen zurück  

hg
Minimax


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thx a lot Minimax  !
Übrigens,ihr dürft dem rhinefisher das nicht immer alles abkaufen wenn der hier rumheult und erzählt es gibt keine Fische im Rhein
Klar ist es immer so ne Sache,einfach ist so ein Gewässer nie,wissen bestimmt die meisten die da angeln.
Aber der gute Herr hat schon viele Fische gefangen,und ist mittlerweile mit sagen wir mal verhaltenem Elan bei der Sache wenn wir losziehen 
Ich glaube es wird bestimmt demnächst noch die ein oder andere Session geben wo wir beide was vorlegen.Zudem ist der Mann jetzt quasi auch echter Captain,hat also nebenbei viel um die Ohren.Und gerade in dem Bereich könnten spätestens im nächsten Jahr paar Sachen folgen die cool werden


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Heute kamen meine Rollen für die glücklich machenden Ruten


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Heute kamen meine Rollen für die glücklich machenden Ruten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384036
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384037


Gratuliere, eine gute Wahl wie ich finde.   Und nun auf, auf ans Wasser, bring uns herrliche Schuppenträger in unser Clubhaus!


----------



## Thomas.

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Heute kamen meine Rollen für die glücklich machenden Ruten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384036
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384037


es tut mir leid dir mitteilen zu müssen das du da schlecht beraten wurdest, Drennan und Daiwa da beißt sich das D, die bessere Wahl wäre gewesen irgend was mit S  zb.   




nee spaß, schicke Dinger.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich bin  inzwischen komplett konvertiert


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrlicher Fisch, herzliches Petri dazu lieber @Thomas. Was war denn der Träger für das Sprühcurry (welches ich sehr interessant finde)?


besten Dank, ich habe es auf Frühstücksfleisch versucht und BP, gebissen hat er aber auf purem FF, ich habe es schon öfter hier mit Curry versucht, hat noch keiner darauf gebissen ebenso auf FF da war es das erste mal, ist aber auch nicht so meins, das zeugs hält schlechter am Haken als Pudding


----------



## Hecht100+

Kommt nur aufs Gebetbuch an


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ich muss einfach die Vorfreude mit Euch teilen. In weniger als 2 Wochen werde ich das Mutterland der glücklich machenden Ruten zum Zwecke der Angelfischerei mit eine guten Freund bereisen.

Wir haben 2 Stationen geplant. Zuerst geht es nach Bournemouth wo wir über eine "Holiday Membership" die Gewässer des Christchurch Angling Club befischen werden.

Zum Beispiel dieses Stück des Hampshire Avon:





Oder auch diese Stück des Dorset Stour:





Danach geht es eine Woche ins "Anglers Paradise". Wer das nicht kennt hier ein Video über die Anlage:






Ich freue mich schon wie Bolle auf den Trip


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Zuerst geht es nach Bournemouth wo wir über eine "Holiday Membership" die Gewässer des Christchurch Angling Club befischen werden.
> 
> Zum Beispiel dieses Stück des *Hampshire Avon*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oder auch diese Stück des Dorset Stour:


----------



## Tricast

Da würde ich auch gerne mal Angeln. Wirklich schön, ich bin neidisch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gerne mal Angeln. Wirklich schön, ich bin neidisch.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich auch. Ich bin überwältigt, Lieber E4tSleepGoFishing , Du musst unbedingt berichten!
oh, und, ähm, könntest du mir bitte ein Literchen Wasser des Hampshire Avon mitbringen?


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gerne mal Angeln. Wirklich schön, ich bin neidisch.
> 
> Gruß Heinz





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich auch. Ich bin überwältigt, Lieber E4tSleepGoFishing , Du musst unbedingt berichten!
> oh, und, ähm, könntest du mir bitte ein Literchen Wasser des Hampshire Avon mitbringen?


hier die Lösung für euch zwei, eventuell könntet ihr ja zusammenschmeißen  so als Wochenendhaus


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> hier die Lösung für euch zwei, eventuell könntet ihr ja zusammenschmeißen  so als Wochenendhaus


Ich habe es immer gewusst, du hast eine sadistische Veranlagung. Das als Altersruhesitz.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> hier die Lösung für euch zwei, eventuell könntet ihr ja zusammenschmeißen  so als Wochenendhaus


WIrklich hübsch, aber ungeeignet, liegt leider an der flachen Innenkurve, das müßte Dir doch aufgefallen sein?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich auch. Ich bin überwältigt, Lieber E4tSleepGoFishing , Du musst unbedingt berichten!
> oh, und, ähm, könntest du mir bitte ein Literchen Wasser des Hampshire Avon mitbringen?


Natürlich werde ich berichten und das mit dem Wasser lässt sich bestimmt auch einrichten


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> WIrklich hübsch, aber ungeeignet, liegt leider an der flachen Innenkurve, das müßte Dir doch aufgefallen sein?


bei dem Kurs auch noch Ansprüche stellen


----------



## Minimax

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> und das mit dem Wasser lässt sich bestimmt auch einrichten


das wär mir wirklich wichtig, und ich stände tief in deiner Schuld.
Der Hintergrund: Ich würde mir ein _Aspergill_ anschaffen, und damit meine Flüsschen mit den heiligen Wassern des Avon benetzen, auf das sie reichlich und freigebig Döbel, Barben und Dace spenden, so wie der Avon selbst.

Ich scherze nicht, ich mein das wirklich Ernst, frag die Ükelbrüder.


----------



## rhinefisher

Endlich Wochenende und das Wetter ist traumhaft...
Ob ich mir ein Rütchen schnappe und mir Maden besorge...
Oder ergebe ich mich der mir innewohnenden Trägheit..
Der Captain_H00k hat sich für dieses Wochenende der Familie verschrieben, die Missusrhinefisher hat ohnehinkeinen Bock aufs fischen und zu fangen gibt es auch nix.
Apropos Frau rhinefisher,
Originalzitat beim gestrigen ansehen einer alten Folge "Rute raus - der Spaß beginnt" ; "Wo der Pöbel da kein Döbel"...
Jetzt erstmal in Ruhe Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich scherze nicht, ich mein das wirklich Ernst, frag die Ükelbrüder.


Daran habe ich tatsächlich keinen Zweifel 

E4tSleepGoFishing wirklich beneidenswert...diese Flüsse irgendwann mal zu befischen und in dieser zauberhaften Umgebung zu verweilen ist tatsächlich auch noch ein großer Traum von mir. Ich wünsche euch beiden ne großartige Zeit, genießt sie!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein _Aspergill_ anschaffen


Dann brauchst Du aber unbedingt auch soetwas - sogar mit Yates....


			https://www.holyart.de/liturgische-gerate/aspergill-weihwasserflaschen-weihwasserkessel/weihwasserflaschchen-aus-glas-barmherziger-jesus-packung-25st-100ml


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Originalzitat beim gestrigen ansehen einer alten Folge "Rute raus - der Spaß beginnt" ; "Wo der Pöbel da kein Döbel"...


Weise Worte!


----------



## Verstrahlt

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich muss einfach die Vorfreude mit Euch teilen. In weniger als 2 Wochen werde ich das Mutterland der glücklich machenden Ruten zum Zwecke der Angelfischerei mit eine guten Freund bereisen.
> 
> Wir haben 2 Stationen geplant. Zuerst geht es nach Bournemouth wo wir über eine "Holiday Membership" die Gewässer des Christchurch Angling Club befischen werden.
> 
> Zum Beispiel dieses Stück des Hampshire Avon:


Woah geil ! Hammer schönes Gewässer!  Viel Spass


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> aber ungeeignet, liegt leider an der flachen Innenkurve,


Da der Bach dort keine 30m breit ist, ließe sich das noch verkraften.
Aber leider ist das Fischereirecht nicht exclusiv, sondern gilt für alle Bewohner des Wohnparks...
Ist also als Ükel - Clubhaus eher ungeeignet.
Da müssen wir wohl weitersuchen...

Mein Problem ist, dass ich tatsächlich zu faul war mir Maden zu besorgen - jetzt stehe ich da und gucke blöd aus der Wäsche..


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich tatsächlich zu faul war mir Maden zu besorgen - jetzt stehe ich da und gucke blöd aus der Wäsche..


ha, nicht verlegen um Ausreden mein Freund  

Petri allen die am Wasser waren oder noch den Weg dort hin finden.

Ich selber musste heute Morgen los um endlich mal die wunderschöne Pose von Jason zu testen, ich hatte erst keine Lust ebenso hatte ich keine Maden, aber das sollte als ausrede nicht reichen  Mais ist immer zur Hand.
am See angekommen war mein Lieblings Platz schon besetzt und ich ahnte nix gutes 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, noch waren die am Schlafen und alles ruhig, 1 Stunde später dachte ich, ich wäre am Forellen Puff zumal zwei Babsy`s dabei waren und 100m ist keine Entfernung wenn das Gekicher los geht. 
aber was solls da muss ich durch, schnell aufgebaut, und los gings.
zuerst habe ich meine 14ft 1,5lb mit Mais bestückt
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, danach war meine 13ft 1,75lb mit meinem gestrigen Neuerwerb dran 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 und bestückt mit einem Boillie gings ab. vorab, mit beiden nix gefangen.
dann war die Drennan dran, diese hatte die Ehre Jasons Pose zu testen
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, der erste Fisch hatte sich nach kurzer Zeit bereiterklärt dieses zu tun 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 es folgten weiter 30 Stück um die 15-20cm wobei dieser der größte war 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Rotfeder?)
nach 4 Stunden habe ich dann das weite gesucht, es ist besser gelaufen als ich angenommen habe nur mit Mais und ohne anzufüttern war ich mehr als zufrieden.


mit kleinem Gepäck und zwei Ruten mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht Thomas.
Petri Heil zum gelungenen Angeltag.


----------



## rhinefisher

Man braucht nicht immer Rute und Maden um zu fangen.. .
Daiwas fängt man auch ohne...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Thomas., bei diesem schönen Wetter kann man wahrscheinlich nicht viel besseres machen als an so einem See ohne großes Klimbimm auf Rotfeder zu angeln


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> dieser der größte war
> 
> (Rotfeder?)




Petri Thomas., also für mich sieht es nach einer Plötze aus.


----------



## Mikesch

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri Thomas., also für mich sieht es nach einer Plötze aus.


Nö, ist ein Rotauge..


----------



## Tobias85

oder ein Hybrid? Der gekielte Bauch sieht sehr nach Rotfeder aus, aber Seitenlinie und das Maul wirkt schreien Rotauge.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Plötz!


----------



## phirania

Thomas. schrieb:


> ha, nicht verlegen um Ausreden mein Freund
> 
> Petri allen die am Wasser waren oder noch den Weg dort hin finden.
> 
> Ich selber musste heute Morgen los um endlich mal die wunderschöne Pose von Jason zu testen, ich hatte erst keine Lust ebenso hatte ich keine Maden, aber das sollte als ausrede nicht reichen  Mais ist immer zur Hand.
> am See angekommen war mein Lieblings Platz schon besetzt und ich ahnte nix gutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , noch waren die am Schlafen und alles ruhig, 1 Stunde später dachte ich, ich wäre am Forellen Puff zumal zwei Babsy`s dabei waren und 100m ist keine Entfernung wenn das Gekicher los geht.
> aber was solls da muss ich durch, schnell aufgebaut, und los gings.
> zuerst habe ich meine 14ft 1,5lb mit Mais bestückt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , danach war meine 13ft 1,75lb mit meinem gestrigen Neuerwerb dran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und bestückt mit einem Boillie gings ab. vorab, mit beiden nix gefangen.
> dann war die Drennan dran, diese hatte die Ehre Jasons Pose zu testen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , der erste Fisch hatte sich nach kurzer Zeit bereiterklärt dieses zu tun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es folgten weiter 30 Stück um die 15-20cm wobei dieser der größte war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Rotfeder?)
> nach 4 Stunden habe ich dann das weite gesucht, es ist besser gelaufen als ich angenommen habe nur mit Mais und ohne anzufüttern war ich mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> 
> mit kleinem Gepäck und zwei Ruten mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 384296


Perfekter Angeltag.
Was will man mehr.


----------



## Thomas.

Köderfisch, watt ist datt den jetzt


----------



## phirania

Heute bei dem schönen Wetter ..
Angeln schon Plicht gewesen.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs, 
Ich muss gerade Ponies Füttern, ausmisten (Kein Witz) und in guter Knechtmanier hab ich mich hinter Dias grosse Gebäude, wo die Ponies drin schlafen und Heugabeln und so drin sind verdrückt um in Ruhe eine zu rauchen.

Jedenfalls wünsch ich allen Ükels ein herzliches Petri! Ich selbst war an einem mittleren Fluss weit, weit im Süden und hab ne Zielfisch-Abfuhr kassiert, aber als Trostpreis gabs diesen süßen kleinen Burschen:




Ist der nicht niedlich, ganz lebhaft gefärbt mit kastanienroten Flossen und lila Karos  

So jetzt muss ich Poniescheixxe schippen,
Hg
Euer
Miniknechr


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil an phirania und Thomas.
Sehr schön, dass du die Pose mal zu Wasser gelassen hast. und auch noch damit gut gefangen   , was will man mehr?
Was die Fischbestimmung betrifft, würde ich auf eine Rotfeder tippen. Habe zwei mal die Schuppen am Seitenlinienorgan 
gezählt und es waren zwei mal 44 Schuppen. Die Rotfeder hat 39-48 Schuppen und das Rotauge 40-42 Schuppen. Also wenn man danach geht, wäre es eine Rotfeder. Vielleich kann mich jemand des besseren belehren. 
Es ist aber auch immer verflixt, die beiden Arten auseinander zu halten. Am besten wäre es, wenn sie beschriftet wären, wenn man sie aus dem Wasser zieht.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade Ponies Füttern, ausmisten (Kein Witz) und in guter Knechtmanier hab ich mich hinter Dias grosse Gebäude, wo die Ponies drin schlafen und Heugabeln und so drin sind verdrückt um in Ruhe eine zu rauchen.


Guck lieber noch mal nach deiner Zigarettenpause nach, ob der Schuppen nicht in Flammen steht. Dennoch ein Petri Heil zu deinem Trostpreis.

Gruß Jason


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Jason schrieb:


> wäre es eine Rotfeder


Dafür würden aus meiner Sicht zwei Merkmale fehlen:

1. Oberständiges Maul

2. Ansatz der Rückenflosse deutlich hinter Ansatz der Bauchflossen

Bei mir wäre der Fisch als Rotauge durchgegangen.


----------



## Jason

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dafür würden aus meiner Sicht zwei Merkmale fehlen:
> 
> 1. Oberständiges Maul
> 
> 2. Ansatz der Rückenflosse deutlich hinter Ansatz der Bauchflossen
> 
> Bei mir wäre der Fisch als Rotauge durchgegangen.


Das ist korrekt. Aber welches Merkmal ist denn am Glaubwürdigsten? Oder ist es doch vielleicht ein Hybrid? Sollen sich die Götter drüber streiten.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ein Foto vom Wasser heute, alles zugleich. 
1. Stellfisch mit Wurm
2. Stellfisch für Hecht
3. 4,5 mtr Cormoran mit Pose und MDen für alles, was vorbei kommt
4. 7 mtr Bolo mit Jason-Pose zu testen 
5. 3,6 mtr 3lbs auf Karpfen. 
Eigentlich ist das ein Bericht für mehrere unterschiedliche Threads, mache ich später oder morgen fertig. Jetzt erst in die Wanne. 
Uekel-massig ist auch was hängen geblieben.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 384316
> 
> Ein Foto vom Wasser heute, alles zugleich.
> 1. Stellfisch mit Wurm
> 2. Stellfisch für Hecht
> 3. 4,5 mtr Cormoran mit Pose und MDen für alles, was vorbei kommt
> 4. 7 mtr Bolo mit Jason-Pose zu testen
> 5. 3,6 mtr 3lbs auf Karpfen.
> Eigentlich ist das ein Bericht für mehrere unterschiedliche Threads, mache ich später oder morgen fertig. Jetzt erst in die Wanne.
> Uekel-massig ist auch was hängen geblieben.
> Anhang anzeigen 384317
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384318
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384319


Tolle Bilder   . Dürft ihr so viele Ruten auslegen? Stellt euch mal vor, die beißen alle gleichzeitig. Dann hast du aber was zu tun. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder   . Dürft ihr so viele Ruten auslegen? Stellt euch mal vor, die beißen alle gleichzeitig. Dann hast du aber was zu tun.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Davon abgesehen weiß ich, das der Heiner niemals was unrechtes tun würde. aber mich wundert es immer wieder, bei meinem Gewässern sind immer nur zwei Ruten erlaubt. Mir selber würden die auch reichen, alles andere artet in Arbeit aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ist bei uns unterschiedlich, hier durfte ich drei gleichzeitig, bei der oberen Stellfisch hängt die Pose hinten am Griff und irgendeine andere war auch nicht im Wasser. Solange kein Haken an der Angel ist alles ok.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
jetzt bin ich endlich wieder in der Minicave und konnte gerade Eure tollen Fangberichte studieren.
Petri, lieber Thomas. du hast ja offenbar einen richtigen Ruten-Shootout veranstaltet. Bei der 1,75 13ft müsstest Du mir nochmal auf die Sprünge helfen, die kenn ich nicht? Im übrigen würde ich auch den diskutierten Fisch sehr deutlich als Rotauge/Plötze/Augenrot klassifizieren. Ein schönes Exemplar ohnehin, und 30 von der Sorte springen auch nicht jedem in den Kescher
Der Fang von rhinefisher hingegen


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man braucht nicht immer Rute und Maden um zu fangen.. .
> Daiwas fängt man auch ohne...
> Anhang anzeigen 384300


Ist meiner Meinung nach kein Daiwa, sondern aufgrund des grünlichen Schuppenkleides und der 5 charakteristischen Querstreifen mit Sicherheit ein Barsch.
Petri auch dem lieben phirania, zum Brassen und Konsorten ich glaube jetzt kommen noch wirklich schöne Angelwochen im September und Oktober: Noch kann die Sonne behagliche Temperaturen schaffen, aber es ist nicht mehr so brüllewarm und stickig. Also Gute Karten für schöne Sessions im Münsterland.

Oh, und ich sehe auch Hecht100+ war am Wasser, und bin sehr beeindruckt von dem Grossen Rutenbahnhof. In Niedersachsen wird nicht gekleckert. Ich könnte nicht, mich überfordern bereits 2 Ruten. Ehrlich gesagt manchmal sogar eine. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wenn Du Näheres in den diversen Threads schreibst, aber ein herzliches Ükel Petri darf ich schon jetzt aussprechen.

Jo, und bei mir und meiner Leidenschaft siehts noch ein bisschen Mau aus, die Döbel sind nun sehr kapriziös, aber ich bin mir sicher, es wird bald besser. Schon fallen die Temperaturen, die Pegel steigen und der Himmel nimmt dieses gewisse Stahlblau an. Habe auch Kraniche beim Sammeln bemerkt. Leider werde ich die nächsten Wochen wenig Zeit haben, aber später Sept. und Okt. sollten mich auf Posten sehen. Ich hab ne sehr einfache Johnnieregel: Wenn ich ohne Pulli und Jacke ans Wasser kann ist nicht gut Döbeln. Mal sehen wie es wird diesen Herbst, ich freu mich schon,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei der 1,75 13ft müsstest Du mir nochmal auf die Sprünge helfen, die kenn ich nicht?


DAM MAD Old Skool G2
leider nicht mehr zubekommen, eine tolle Rute mit super Ausstattung die es für kleines" Geld gab, ich habe noch die 12ft 2,5-3lb und bereue nicht noch die 2-2,5lb gekauft zu haben.
keinen 50er Starterring und eine ordentliche Anzahl an Ringen 7+1 so wie Rollenhalter von Alps


----------



## Tricast

Schöne Combos hast Du da. Besonders gefallen mir die Rollen, sind bestimmt von "Cormoran", oder? 

Wir waren in den letzten Wochen auch öfter am Wasser am Wochenende. Die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen und die Fischlein gehörten auch nicht zu den Größten. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war auch sehr angenehm. Allerdings waren wir hauptsächlich mit der Feederrute unterwegs und nur einmal habe ich die Swingtip zum Einsatz gebracht (hat auch Fisch gebracht). Angeln tun wir im Moment viel mit dem Windowsfeeder (von Preston und Guru) in den kleinen Größen 20 und 30 gr.. Nur die ersten beiden Körbe nehmen wir einen größeren Drahtfeeder. Beim nächsten mal will ich auch tote Maden ausprobieren die sollen sich ja nicht so verstecken können.
Meine neueste Errungenschaft ist ein Boiliecrusher den ich auch gleich ausprobieren musste. Habe noch mehrere Tüten mit gepressten Maispellets die ich zerkleinert habe und dem Futter beigeben will, beim nächsten mal. Wir schauen mal, dann werden wir schon sehen ob das was bringt. Mein Gedanke: Größere Partikel um die Kleinen schnell zu sättigen. Außerdem geben wir dem Futter auch noch eine größere Menge leichten Lehm bei "ca. 1/3" der am Grund eine schöne Wolke macht beim Wühlen der Brassen im Futter. Jedenfalls Langweilig wird es nicht. Nur meine Matchruten fristen im Augenblick ein trostloses Dasein; vielleicht sollte ich sie mal erlösen und ans Wasser führen. Da ich aber nur mit einer Rute angel fällt die Entscheidung schwer was man nimmt. Euch wünsche ich schöne Stunden am Wasser und immer eine stramme Leine.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs, ein Petri an die Fänger und Ponymist schaufelnden Ükel der letzten Tage. Und ein herbstlicher Gruß aus dem Wendland. Nein, ich sitze leider nicht an diesem wunderschönen Wasser, aber der 10minütige Fußweg an die Ufer ist Teil meiner morgendlichen Runde mit Ferdinand. Euch allen ein guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Schöne Combos hast Du da. Besonders gefallen mir die Rollen, sind bestimmt von "Cormoran", oder?


dank, ja Cormoran die Drennan hast du mir ja alle wech gekauft   


Tricast schrieb:


> Nur meine Matchruten fristen im Augenblick ein trostloses Dasein; vielleicht sollte ich sie mal erlösen


kann ich auch für dich tun, meine Adresse hast du ja, einfach schicken, man nennt mich auch den Erlöser


----------



## Hecht100+

Gestern fast 11,5 Stunden am Wasser verbracht, mit kleinen Rotfedern und Rotaugen hätte ich einen Handel aufziehen können, Schwarmweise zogen sie umher. Selbst eine Posemontage für 3 mtr. Wassertiefe wurde schon im Absinken genommen, immer nur die kleinen bis 15 cm Länge. 
An der Karpfenrute hat sich auch den ganzen Tag nichts, außer das die 24er Halibut-Pellets total abgeraspelt waren nach ca. einer Stunde im Wasser. Dafür machten sich die Karpfen einen lauen Lenz und schwammen dort, wo man mit der Angel nicht hinkommt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Graser und Karpfen beim Sonnenbad. 
Beim Beobachten durch das Gebüsch fiel dann noch ein Regenbogendöbel auf, der stand da fast eine Stunde lang still im Schatten des Gebüsches, wären die Karpfen sich ja davor sonnten.


Raubfischmäßig tat sich auch nichts, Wurmmäßig noch weniger, aber trotzdem war es ein wunderschönen Tag. 

Zu Cormoran, meine kleine Corcraft hat an der Bolo mit Jasons Pose den überwiegenden Teil der Weißfische aus dem Wasser geholt, sie macht seit Jahren ihren Job. 
Es gibt natürlich auch das Gegenteil.


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Die Rotfeder hat 39-48 Schuppen und das Rotauge 40-42 Schuppen.


Jenau annersrum, mijn Jung!


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> DAM MAD Old Skool G2
> leider nicht mehr zubekommen, eine tolle Rute mit super Ausstattung die es für kleines" Geld gab, ich habe noch die 12ft 2,5-3lb und bereue nicht noch die 2-2,5lb gekauft zu haben.
> keinen 50er Starterring und eine ordentliche Anzahl an Ringen 7+1 so wie Rollenhalter von Alps
> Anhang anzeigen 384364


Sehen sehr gut aus, und sehr interessante Eigenschaften insbesondere die vernünftige Ringanzahl (und nicht 4+1 Hulahoopreifen wie htzge üblich), da kann man bestimmt viel mit machen,  Mit der Länge und 1,75 sind die glaube ich super für den Fluss und deine Megadöbel/Karpfenpopulation. Die Ganze Rute schreit 'Barbe'


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann ich auch für dich tun, meine Adresse hast du ja, einfach schicken, man nennt mich auch den Erlöser


Kannst Du denn mit so filigranen Zeugs überhaupt umgehen wenn ich bei Dir von 50er Schnur lese? Und überhaupt, meine Diaflash Matche kommt nicht in fremde Hände!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jenau annersrum, mijn Jung!


Jep, du hast Recht. Also Rotauge. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehen sehr gut aus, und sehr interessante Eigenschaften insbesondere die vernünftige Ringanzahl (und nicht 4+1 Hulahoopreifen wie htzge üblich), da kann man bestimmt viel mit machen,  Mit der Länge und 1,75 sind die glaube ich super für den Fluss und deine Megadöbel/Karpfenpopulation. Die Ganze Rute schreit 'Barbe'


die 13ft hat noch einen Ring mehr als die 12ft, Döbel habe ich mit ihr noch nicht versucht und Barbe ist hier nicht.


Tricast schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, meine Diaflash Matche kommt nicht in fremde Hände!


ich gebe mich auch mit einer Ultegra zufrieden, will ja nicht unverschämt sein  bekommst auch nee Drennan Rolle die du ja so magst, habe hier noch eine Ungefischte rumliegen


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich gebe mich auch mit einer Ultegra zufrieden, will ja nicht unverschämt sein  bekommst auch nee Drennan Rolle die du ja so magst, habe hier noch eine Ungefischte rumliegen


Das System der FD Drennanrollen hat schon was mit den drei Spulen. 100m 0,18, 100m 0,20 und 100m 0,25. Aber eine Kaffeemühle bleibt eine Kaffeemühle, und meine Ultegra tausche ich bestimmt nicht gegen eine Kaffeemühle. Aber wir werden Dich bestimmt mal heimsuchen, Dein Flüsschen sieht schon sehr verlockend ein.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber wir werden Dich bestimmt mal heimsuchen, Dein Flüsschen sieht schon sehr verlockend ein.


ich würde mich sehr sehr freuen, als Gastgeschenk bekommst du die Drennan (spass ich will ja keinen netten Menschen vergraulen  )


----------



## Gert-Show

Hallo ihr Ükelbrüder, dank der OCC habe ich "Blut geleckt" und werde heute Abend mal nicht die Spinnrute schwingen, sondern gemeinsam mit einem Spezie gezielt auf Barbe ansitzen, so gemütlich im Stühlchen, mit Blechsemmel und Gauloises in der Hand. Drückt uns die Daumen, dass wir einen der Torpedos in den Kescher führen können.


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg, Gert-Show!

Meiner einer war gestern kurz am Bach. Nachdem Minimax uns so einen schön gefärbten Gründling präsentiert hat, hab ich auch Lust auf die bärtigen Zwergbarben bekommen. So richtig hats nicht geklappt, trotz 18er Haken und Pinkie gabs sehr viele Fehlbisse und jeweils ein Pico-Rotauge und einen Pico-Döbel, vermutlich Brut aus diesem Jahr. Hat sich anschließend aber noch ein spannendes Gespräch ergeben über die Barben- und Nasen-vorkommen in der Weser vor 30/40 Jahren und Rapfen bei uns im Kanal.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Gestern Abend ging es mal wieder auf Aal an unseren See. Um 19Uhr aufgebaut. Sch..ße Würmer vergessen, nur Dendros, Maden und Bienenmaden mit. Muß auch so gehen. Dauerte nicht lange und der erste Biß. Ein 10cm Barsch, die ganze OCC lang habe ich nicht einen bekommen  . Kurz danach 15cm Barsch, dann war erstmal Ruhe.
Nach unseren Aalen kann man die Uhr stellen. Punkt 21Uhr30 der erste Aal mit ca. 40cm, zu klein und wieder zurück ins Wasser. Halbe Stunde später der nächste, mit ca. 50cm auch zu klein.
Pause bis 23Uhr30.
Dann kam das:
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
44 cm, meine erste dieses Jahr.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zur Tinca


----------



## kuttenkarl

Danke


----------



## Jason

Petri lieber Gerd, schöne Tinca. Du hast mich ja zum Schleien angeln eingeladen, aber ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird?
Ich bezweifele es. Falls nicht, reden wir nächstes Jahr nochmal darüber. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show

Der erste Käsedieb hatte leider zu viele Barteln, um als Barbe durchzugehen.


----------



## Minimax

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Der erste Käsedieb hatte leider zu viele Barteln, um als Barbe durchzugehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 384454


Aaach, ichsachma: Zählt heut als schöner Friedfisch, herzliches Petri lieber Gert-Show , schön das Du mal im Ükel vorbeischaust, und Kompliment zur Zigarettenmarke. Übrigens nochmal von mir einen ganz persönlichen Glückwunsch zum OCC-Championat,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show

Danke für die "unscharfe" Friedfisch-Brille, aber das war ja nicht gewollt. Die Nacktschnecke hat auch weniger Aktion an der Rute gemacht als der verlorene Barben-Torpedo neulich...der war dann wohl doch 80+. Aber der nächste Sitzungstermin ist schon notiert. Bis dahin habe ich die 10 Jahre alten Karpfenruten und die Freilaufrollen reaktiviert und gewartet, neue Mono drauf gespult und ab geht die Luzie. 
Danke für die Pilz-Grüße, aber Champignon bin ich ja nicht geworden...du weisst schon. PeTra is watching you.


----------



## Tricast

Heute soll es ja noch trocken und sonnig sein und Frau Hübner möchte mir noch einmal zeigen wie man Fische fängt. Morgen hat sie keine Zeit und dann soll es ja gruselig werden. Aber wenn die Lehrstunde Heute nichts fruchtet dann habe ich ja noch nächste Woche Zeit ihr auf die Finger zu schauen, denn dann hat Frau Hübner eine Woche Urlaub. Ick freue mir schon darauf.   Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.
Werde gleich mal Futter anrühren, muss mir nur noch klar werden was ich möchte. Nehme ich die Feederrute oder führe ich doch mal wieder meine Matsche ans Wasser bevor Thomas hier auftaucht und mir hilft. Ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit mir das zu überlegen. Allen die es auch ans Wasser schaffen wünsche ich einen schönen Tag und eine stramme Schnur.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg euch beiden, Heinz.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Petri lieber Gerd, schöne Tinca. Du hast mich ja zum Schleien angeln eingeladen, aber ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird?
> Ich bezweifele es. Falls nicht, reden wir nächstes Jahr nochmal darüber.


Lieber Jason,
mein Angebot steht, wenn dieses Jahr nicht mehr dann halt nächstes. Die Schleien laufen uns hier nicht weg, durch unser Entnahmefenster (30-45cm) bleiben die großen im See und warten auf uns.
Gestern Abend war ich wieder an die gleiche Stelle, leider nur ein Biß.

Weggegangen, Platz vergangen.











52 cm


----------



## Tricast

Der Hund könnte mir auch gefallen, sieht aus als wüsste er was gut ist. 
So die Entscheidung ist gefallen: Ich werde als Plumpsangler nachher losziehen. Für jeden einen halben Liter Futter, reicht für den Abend dicke. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Ein herzliches Petri kuttenkarl und seinen Hund zu dem schönen Karpfen. Und natürlich nachträgliche Petris zu dem Bärschlein und der Schleie "der ersten des Jahres"- es ist ganz normal und natürlich, dsd nach Ende von Andals Challenge nun die fehlenden Spezies beißen, ich rechne bald mit den ersten Fangberichten von Arapaimas, Bandfischen und Süsswasserhaien.

Viel Spass am Wasser wünsch ich Tricast und Stippi68 halber Liter Futter ist ausreichend, ich würd aber auf jeden Fall noch paar Maden besorgen.

Nebenbei: Weiß eigentlich jemand was von rustaweli. Sein letzter Post stammt aus dem Italienurlaub, als er kurz davor war, seiner Liebsten zu gestehen, heimlich Tackle mitgenommen zu haben. Er hat Mrs. Rustaweli immer als sehr temperamentvoll beschrieben...hmm?


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri kuttenkarl und seinen Hund zu dem schönen Karpfen. Und natürlich nachträgliche Petris zu dem Bärschlein und der Schleie "der ersten des Jahres"- es ist ganz normal und natürlich, dsd nach Ende von Andals Challenge nun die fehlenden Spezies beißen, ich rechne bald mit den ersten Fangberichten von Arapaimas, Bandfischen und Süsswasserhaien.
> 
> Viel Spass am Wasser wünsch ich Tricast und Stippi68 halber Liter Futter ist ausreichend, ich würd aber auf jeden Fall noch paar Maden besorgen.
> 
> Nebenbei: Weiß eigentlich jemand was von rustaweli. Sein letzter Post stammt aus dem Italienurlaub, als er kurz davor war, seiner Liebsten zu gestehen, heimlich Tackle mitgenommen zu haben. Er hat Mrs. Rustaweli immer als sehr temperamentvoll beschrieben...hmm?


Na dann ist zu hoffen das er noch weiter angeln wird....


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Gert-Show

Edit zum letzten Post: ich werde, um den Trööt nicht zu zerstören, zukünftig hier nur Friedfischfänge posten. Die Nacktschnecke hatte natürlich hier nichts zu suchen.
Sorry!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Hund könnte mir auch gefallen,


Das ist Rocko, unser Schoßhund, Riesenschnauzer/Labradormischling.


----------



## Minimax

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Edit zum letzten Post: ich werde, um den Trööt nicht zu zerstören, zukünftig hier nur Friedfischfänge posten. Die Nacktschnecke hatte natürlich hier nichts zu suchen.
> Sorry!


Naja in dem Fall ging der schleimig Bursche ja auf Käse und war sozusagen Beifang beim friedlichen Barbenansitz- insofern ist der Fang ja für ükeliges Angeln schon von Belang und Interesse
Und ab und an einen kuriosen, nicht 100% friedlichen Beifang wird niemand hier sein Petri verwehren.


----------



## phirania

War heute auch mal wieder an der Werse Unterwegs.


----------



## phirania




----------



## phirania

Soviele Angler wie heute waren lange nicht mehr an der Werse unterwegs.
Haben Alle den letzten schönen Tag am Wasser genutzt.


----------



## Gert-Show

Sieht so ruhig aus, perfekt.
Meine Ruten sind auch scharf…


----------



## Gert-Show

Der Abend mit Pupser beim Ansitz war toll. Leider hatten sich die beiden Atom-Gründlinge der Gattung _Barbus Barbus_, welche beide am Käse knabberten, dazu durchgerungen, nicht zum Kescher zu kommen: eine bog den Haken auf, eine zerriss das 10-lbs-Vorfach.


----------



## Tricast

Gestern Abend war ein Satz mit X.   Endlich am Wasser und dann konnte man nicht vernünftig Angeln. Wir hatten uns schon gewundert, keine Angler bei dem schönen Wetter weit und breit.  Wir waren an der Lune und vorher wurde wohl geschleust. Jedenfalls schwammen auf dem Wasser riesige Inseln aus Gras und Grünzeug die vermutlich aus den Gräben kamen. Der Hund hat sich auch noch quergestellt und wollte sein Geschäft nicht verrichten, also noch ne Runde drehen. Wir haben dann abgebrochen und sind langsam wieder Heim. Entschädigt wurde der Reinfall mir Curry-Garnelen an Reis. Und dann war ja auch noch das Fußballspiel auf dem Sender mit der Petra Affinität ( Haben bei einer ihrer Shows eine größere Summe an einen Tierschutzverein (Petra) gespendet. Also warten auf die nächste Woche und hoffen das die Maden im Kühlschrank die Zeit unbeschadet überstehen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen..... 





Ganz schön viel Dreck aufm Hausweiher..... Und alleine bin ich leider auch nicht....


----------



## phirania

Na denn viel Spass und hol was rauß.
So grün sah es gestern an der Werse auch aus.


----------



## Tobias85

Gert-Show schrieb:


> eine bog den Haken auf, eine zerriss das 10-lbs-Vorfach.





Tricast schrieb:


> Jedenfalls schwammen auf dem Wasser riesige Inseln aus Gras und Grünzeug die vermutlich aus den Gräben kamen.



Klingt alles schwer nach Mittelfinger-Mittwoch. Aber Maden eine Woche im Kühlschrank ist ja eigentlich kein Problem, solange sie nicht von Nicht-Anglern gefunden werden.   

Und da kommt mir wieder ein Gedanke, den ich vor Wochen schon hatte, aber vergaß anzusprechen: Ein eigener Mini(!)-Kühlschrank für die Köder. Wegen der größeren Reichweite hab ich mal ein Extra-Thema angelegt: Klick


----------



## Tricast

Früher hatten wir zwei normale Kühlschränke im Keller stehen, einer für Maden und Caster und einen für Würmer und Zuckmückenlarven. Jetzt ist nur ein kleiner übriggeblieben und da kommen auch die Würmer mit rein, wenn wir welche haben. Aber die Maden sind schon etwas älter und ab und zu lasse ich die durch ein Sieb laufen um die Schluffen loszuwerden. Aber das mit dem Mittelfinger stimmt schon Tobias auch weil wir die Gewässer nicht gerade vor der Haustür haben. Wümmehunter hat es ja nur 10 min. zur Elbe, zu Fuß, das ist natürlich eine extraordinäre Wohnlage und viele Andere haben es auch nicht weit zum Wasser. Davon können wir nur Träumen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Abschlussbericht:
Um 13 Uhr wurde eingepackt. Der Kollege, der übrigens der Sohn von 2. Vorsitzenden war, war ebenfalls bis 13 Uhr am Weiher. Normalerweise ist bei uns ja Entnahmepflicht. Heute war mir das aber egal, also eigentlich so wie immer...  Ich hoffe das macht mir keine Schwierigkeiten.
Während der Kollege mit Maiskette und einzelnen Maiskörnern auf Karpfen versuchte, angelte ich wie immer mit Made auf alles was beißt. Zwischendurch wurden auch mal Dendrobena, Cocopoup und Heilbuttpellets angeködert. Am Ende hatte ich 5 oder 6 kleine Brassen, 2 Plötz und einen Minibarsch und der andere 1 Barsch und 2 Fehlbisse .
Alles in allem waren es schöne 4h am Wasser.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Slappy!

Auf dem Rückweg aus Minden war ich heute kurz beim Händler (Mist, Räuchermehl zum Maden lagern vergessen) und auf dem weiteren Rückweg noch kurz am Bach im Knochenwald - ich hatte ja noch eine Rechnung mit den Gründlingen offen. An der Strecke sind sie viel gnädiger, mag auch daran liegen, dass dort fast reiner Sandboden vorherrscht, auf dem sie die Pinkies besser finden. Und mit der 1/4(?) Oz-Spitze hatte ich mehr Zeit zum reagieren habe, bevor sie den Madenbraten riechen. Bisse gab es zahlreich und neben zwei sehr kleinen Rotaugen und einem handlangen Döbel konnte ich tatsächlich zwei Gobios landen.    Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht: Erst meine 5te Fischart für dieses Jahr. Und nochmal weiter auf dem Heimweg, quasi fast am Ziel, wollte ich am Hausbach noch kurz den Häslingen auf die Schuppen rücken, aber da schien schon ein anderer Angler zu stehen, also Rückwärtsgang.

Und jetzt lasse ich den Abend ausklingen und erfreue mich am vorbeiziehenden Gewitter. Herrlich.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> konnte ich tatsächlich zwei Gobios landen.


Ach das freut mich aber. Gründlinge verheißen nicht nur Fangglück (wiss. nachgewiesen), sondern bringen auch Glück


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wer den Gründling nicht ehrt, ist Döbel und Hecht nicht wert ...


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wer den Gründling nicht ehrt, ist Döbel und Hecht nicht wert ...


Ich weiss garnicht wie es in der ÜK um den Gründling bestellt ist. 

Hier bei mir ist er selten geworden und steht in Berlin und Brandenburg sogar unter Schutz. Ähnlich wie der Kauli, der auch einst Miniatur-Massenfisch, sogar Ne Anglerplage war und nun in verschiedenen Landschaften rar wird.

Ich meine, das wir es hingekriegt haben, Massenhaft auftretende Kleinfischarten die sehr bescheidene Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität haben (Gobio kann zur Not durch seinen Po atmen) zu dezimieren ist schon ne ganz besondere Leistung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht wie es in der ÜK um den Gründling bestellt ist.



In den Videos vom Avon Angler und dem Buddha(Name gerade entfallen) sind öfter welche zus ehen.


----------



## rippi

Ist der Gründling nicht gerade ein Beispiel für eine Art, die zwischen r- und  "K-orientierter"-Strategie wechselt?


----------



## Tobias85

Ich kenne den Gründling hier nur aus besagtem Bach sowie aus einem zweiten Gewässer, welches mit dem Bach in Verbindung steht. An meinem Hausbach wüsste ich nichts von denen, allerdings angel ich dort auch anders bzw. in anderen Gewässerabschnitten als im großen Bach. Müsste man vielleicht mal gezielt angehen.


----------



## Minimax

rippi schrieb:


> Ist der Gründling nicht gerade ein Beispiel für eine Art, die zwischen r- und  "k-orientierter"-Strategie wechselt?


Ich weiss nicht, ich kann mir nie merken, welche von beiden welche ist.


----------



## rippi

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ich kann mir nie merken, welche von beiden welche ist.


Das enttäuscht mich.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In den Videos vom Avon Angler und dem Buddha(Name gerade entfallen) sind öfter welche zus ehen.


Haha, nein, Mit ÜK meine ich doch immer unsere verschiedenen Ükelreviere in Deutschlandien, die in ihrer Gesamtheit die ÜK bilden 
Wie es eigentlich um die englischen Flüsse bestellt ist weiss ich garnicht, vmtl ebenfalls sehr unterschiedlich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso.
Hab die `` über'm Ü völlig übersehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei mir hier gibt es anscheinend keine Gründlinge mehr.
Ich habe den letzten vor zwei Jahren gesehen und gefangen(während der ÜKC).

"Mein" Flüsschen verändert sich immer mehr.


----------



## Trotta

Hier im französischen Sektor führt anscheinend noch ein kleiner Stamm von Gobios ein verborgenes Dasein unter falschem Namen:




Naja, Stand 2013


----------



## kuttenkarl

Da gestern das Wetter noch gut, war und für heute Regen angesagt ist, war ich auch nochmal los. Diesmal an einen unserer Teiche.
Noch einiges an Dreck drauf. Der Teich ist nur im Frühjahr und ab Spätsommer zu beangeln, Im Sommer ist er total verkrautet.









Als erstes bissen 2 Streifenükel von 13 und 15cm. Um 20Uhr45 ein Aal von 72cm und 550gr. Um 22Uhr30 kam der hier, 58cm






beim versorgen des Karpfen fing der für heute angesagte Regen. Also Stuhl eingepackt und ab ins Auto auf die Liege zum wohlverdienten Ausruhen

Heute ist leider angesagt (Frau kommt aus dem Urlaub wieder) und morgen gehts zur Tochter auf den Bau. Also wars das erstmal mit der Angelei.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Männers - ich fahre jetzt für ein Paar Tage nach Käseland.
Macht euch eine gute Zeit und fangt fette Fische.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du auch


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und jetzt lasse ich den Abend ausklingen und erfreue mich am vorbeiziehenden Gewitter. Herrlich.


Ein solches Gewitter plus heftigen Regenfällen hat mich gerade nach nichtmal einer Stunde ohne Biss vom Wasser vertrieben. Technisch gesehen war das meine erste Schneiderei seit dem Winter. Hm, und regnerisch solls hier das ganze Wochenende bleiben... ärgerlich.
Oh, herzliche Petris an Slappy und kuttenkarl und viel Spass an rhinefisher In Holland


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein solches Gewitter plus heftigen Regenfällen hat mich gerade nach nichtmal einer Stunde ohne Biss vom Wasser vertrieben. Technisch gesehen war das meine erste Schneiderei seit dem Winter. Hm, und regnerisch solls hier das ganze Wochenende bleiben... ärgerlich.
> Oh, herzliche Petris an Slappy und kuttenkarl und viel Spass an rhinefisher In Holland


Hoffentlich warst du nicht am Langstreckenflüsschen, das wäre ärgerlich.

Ich liebe Gewitter, aber wenn wie heute morgen um halb 5 Blitz und Knall (nicht Donner!) zeitlich nicht mehr zu trennen sind, dann ist mir das doch ein bisschen zu wild. Der war maximal 100m entfernt. Bin auch direkt auf den Dachboden um zu gucken, ob wir den abbekommen haben und ob es brennt, und dann auf den Hof, kurz die Nachbarhäuser nach Flammen absuchen. Zum Glück nichts passiert, trotzdem brauch ich sowas nicht unbedingt nochmal.


----------



## phirania

Hat hier jemand was von Dirk  gehört..?
Oder ist er schon in Münster gelandet.
Er wollte doch Urlaub machen.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht wie es in der ÜK um den Gründling bestellt ist.


hier am Döbelfluss gibt es sie in Mengen 


Minimax schrieb:


> Gobio kann zur Not durch seinen Po atmen


ich ab und zu aus atmen


----------



## rhinefisher

Hilfe - was bin ich träge....
Neun durch.
Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt schon am Markermeer sein.. .
Ob ich jetzt noch den Boliden starte?
Oder doch gemütlich morgen früh?
Wenn ich jetzt aufbreche, darf ich immerhin 120 fahren - morgen früh nur hundert...
Ihr seht, ich werde an Entscheidungsschwäche sterben...


----------



## Hecht100+

Heute Nacht kommst du auf vielleicht 120, morgen früh vielleicht auf 80. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich würde Liegen bleiben.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich persönlich bevorzuge auf der Autobahn für längere Strecken immer Nachtfahrten, ist einfach viel entspannter.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Weiß eigentlich jemand was von rustaweli. Sein letzter Post stammt aus dem Italienurlaub, als er kurz davor war, seiner Liebsten zu gestehen, heimlich Tackle mitgenommen zu haben. Er hat Mrs. Rustaweli immer als sehr temperamentvoll beschrieben...hmm?


Danke der Aufmerksamkeit, weiß ich sehr zu schätzen und freut mich ungemein! Drück Dich!
Aber das Missverständnis muß ich kurz aus den Weg räumen. Ja, meine Liebste hat Temperament. Kaukasische Königlichkeit eben.
 Aber eine andere Art, sehr angenehm. Sie hat ihre Werte, Prinzipien und Ansichten, welche sie vehement vertritt. Aber sie ist die toleranteste, verständnisvollste und um Mitmenschen besorgteste Person welche ich bis dato je kennenlernen durfte.
So... Also ich kann Euch beruhigen, die Offenbarung habe ich überlebt. Die Italiener haben teils gute Ärzte.
Aber im Ernst. Nach der Offenbarung geschah Eigenartiges. Ab da war die Luft raus. Wie ein Ventil welches Vorhaben und Motivation rausblässt. Ab dem herrlichen Moment und dem Ok hatte ich null Lust auf Angeln. Jede Sekunde mit Family sog ich auf. Ausschlafen, Frühstück, Strand, Strandspiele wie Beachtennis, Burgen bauen, planschen. Mittags kurz "heim", 1 Bierle, Strand, heimwärts, essen, Bierle, ins Zentrum, heimwärts, Wein, schlafen. Täglich Spiele wie Dame, Mühle, Schach, Halma. Ich genoß es einfach. 2 Bücher habe ich geschafft und ein Drittes angefangen. Aber die Lust auf Angeln machte mir Sorgen. Auch hier angekommen war es eigenartig. 2x war ich nach der Spätschicht für ne Stunde kurz Spinnen, aber auch das eher lustlos. Irgendwie suche aber finde ich mich derzeit anglerisch irgendwie nicht. Heute ging ich dann wieder zur Selbstfindung "Back to the Roots" und hatte wieder Freude, endlich!!
Das war alles was ich mitnahm, Trotten mit Maden war angesagt.









Watend mit entsprechender Hose konnte ich eine handvoll Rotaugen, jedoch Kleine, etliche Ükel und ein paar Grundeln landen. Einfach ist aber anders. Irgendwie war der Wurm drinnen. Ich schiebe es mal einfach auf das Wetter.  Der schönste Fang jedoch war für mich dieser. Mir fehlen an meinen neuen Gewässern noch Döbel, Barbe, Hecht, Zander. Vielleicht auch mäßige Barsche. Gab bisher nur Kleine.
Endlich habe ich ihn gefunden. Was habe ich noch alles probiert! Nicht der Größte, aber soo immens wichtig für mich!




	

		
			
		

		
	
Glücklich verabschiedeten wir uns und ich entließ ihn in sein Element.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Weg ist er, lebe lang und glücklich mein Freund!




Alles in allem war es ein sehr zäher, durchwachsener Tag, auf welchem ich aber aufbauen kann. Schön war es!
Meine Herren, feines Gefühl wieder am Stammtisch Platz zu nehmen!
Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE!


----------



## skyduck

Hey Leute,

endlich habe ich mal wieder etwas Luft. Bin in Münster bei der Familie für eine Woche. Heute Abend wird mal auf Aal gefischt an der Werse und morgen mal ein paar der neuen Ükel-Strategien testen. Meine Güte ich war tatsächlich jetzt 1,5 Jahre nicht mehr an der Werse, mal gucken was geht. Ich hoffe ich kann euch Erfolge zeigen. Und ich hoffe ich muss keine Grundeln sehen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Gründling: Ich kann die These des Gründling-Rückgangs nicht teilen. In diesem Jahr habe ich zwar noch keinen gefangen, aber im letzten Jahr schon. Außerdem haben Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Wümme gezeigt, was für Gründlingsmassen dort unterwegs sind.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #Gründling: Ich kann die These des Gründling-Rückgangs nicht teilen. In diesem Jahr habe ich zwar noch keinen gefangen, aber im letzten Jahr schon. Außerdem haben Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Wümme gezeigt, was für Gründlingsmassen dort unterwegs sind.


Eine gute Nachricht Klar ist Gobio ja auch ein kleiner Fisch mit kleinem Maul der am Grund lebt, wo wir ja normalerweise auch etwas größere Köder als an der treibenden Pose anbieten. Von daher ist der kleine Bursche sicher auch in unseren Fängen unterrepräsentiert.

Hmm, ich habe heut Starterlaubnis, aber es ist regnerisch und trüb. Eigentlich kein Problem,  aber ich bin unschlüssig, an welchem Gewässer ich Schabernack treiben soll. Mal sehen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hi Minimax. Eine gute Nacvhricht: RUnd 120 km vor Berlin wird es gerade etwas sonniger.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hi Minimax. Eine gute Nacvhricht: RUnd 120 km vor Berlin wird es gerade etwas sonniger.


Oh, Du bist am Wasser? Das motiviert mich! Dann werd ich auch mal loszockeln. Fürs Langstreckenflüsschen fehlt mir die Energie, und meine Standardstrecke mag ich nicht so sehr im Augenblick aber mal sehen, es gibt den einen oder anderen lange verwaisten Swim, den ich mal wieder überprüfen könnte.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ne, noch nicht. Werde aber nachher auf den Fallö den überschaubaren Weg an die Elbe auf mich nehmen Und die Feederrute schwingen.


----------



## Minimax

Na, das ist doch ein Schöner zum Anfang. War seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr an der Stelle, aber wie es scheint ist auf den Swim Verlass. Hoffentlich hat der Bursche nun nicht alle anderen gewarnt.


----------



## Tricast

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Der verdammte Fluss ist Dutzende Kilometer lang. Warum ausgerechnet an meinem Swim


----------



## Verstrahlt

Minimax schrieb:


> Der verdammte Fluss ist Dutzende Kilometer lang. Warum ausgerechnet an meinem Swim


Das kenn ich  ich hab immer Enten am Gründeln oder nen Reh was ausgerechnet an meinem Platz durchs Wasser rennt -.-


----------



## daci7

Ich: Schatz, ich geh heute Angeln, steht ja nichts mehr an, oder?
Sie: Klaro, kannst machen. Wenn die Kinder im Bett sind, oder?
Ich: #%@*$*#^@& Geburten aus der Hölle ....
Sie: Bitte?
Ich: Nichts, Nichts. Natürlich erst wenn die Kröten in der Falle sind. *fang an hektisch Sachen zusammen zu suchen*
Sie: Was machst du da eigentlich?
Ich: Ich bringe die Kinder ins Bett.
Sie: Um 15 Uhr?

...

Naja, so ungefähr hat sich das heute Mittag abgespielt. Jetzt gehe ich gleich in die Nacht rein Feedern am großen Strom. Apropos: was meint ihr - lieber an eine flache Sandbank setzen oder eine tiefe Buhne suchen?
Zielfisch ist alles was beißt- eventuell pack ich auch noch eine unükelige lange Stange ein, wer weiß?!

Groetjes


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich: Schatz, ich geh heute Angeln, steht ja nichts mehr an, oder?
> Sie: Klaro, kannst machen. Wenn die Kinder im Bett sind, oder?
> Ich: #%@*$*#^@& Geburten aus der Hölle ....
> Sie: Bitte?
> Ich: Nichts, Nichts. Natürlich erst wenn die Kröten in der Falle sind. *fang an hektisch Sachen zusammen zu suchen*
> Sie: Was machst du da eigentlich?
> Ich: Ich bringe die Kinder ins Bett.
> Sie: Um 15 Uhr?
> 
> ...
> 
> Naja, so ungefähr hat sich das heute Mittag abgespielt. Jetzt gehe ich gleich in die Nacht rein Feedern am großen Strom. Apropos: was meint ihr - lieber an eine flache Sandbank setzen oder eine tiefe Buhne suchen?
> Zielfisch ist alles was beißt- eventuell pack ich auch noch eine unükelige lange Stange ein, wer weiß?!
> 
> Groetjes


Köstliche Szene. Ich würd auf die Tiefe Buhne setzen, da hast Du bei Strömung und Dunkelheit mehr Kontrolle. Oder wenn Sandbank eher am Fuss der Unterwasserdüne, wo sich Material anlagert. Und was appetitliches Unükeliges zu präsentieren ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee. So oder so, ich bin sicher Du wirst eine glänzende Strecke präsentieren.


----------



## phirania

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Das kenn ich  ich hab immer Enten am Gründeln oder nen Reh was ausgerechnet an meinem Platz durchs Wasser rennt -.-


Ist halt so in der Natur,wir sind halt auch nur Gäste.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> endlich habe ich mal wieder etwas Luft. Bin in Münster bei der Familie für eine Woche. Heute Abend wird mal auf Aal gefischt an der Werse und morgen mal ein paar der neuen Ükel-Strategien testen. Meine Güte ich war tatsächlich jetzt 1,5 Jahre nicht mehr an der Werse, mal gucken was geht. Ich hoffe ich kann euch Erfolge zeigen. Und ich hoffe ich muss keine Grundeln sehen.


Dannn mal viel Erfolg.
Werse ist immer für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Köstliche Szene. Ich würd auf die Tiefe Buhne setzen, da hast Du bei Strömung und Dunkelheit mehr Kontrolle. Oder wenn Sandbank eher am Fuss der Unterwasserdüne, wo sich Material anlagert. Und was appetitliches Unükeliges zu präsentieren ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee. So oder so, ich bin sicher Du wirst eine glänzende Strecke präsentieren.


Habe mich für die dritte Option entschieden und sitze an einer recht flachen kiesbank. Läuft!
Das hier war die zweite und beste von vier Nasen bisher.


----------



## Tobias85

Ein wahrlicher Brocken, und auch Herrn von Minimaxens Döbel glänzt mit außergewöhnlicher Schuppenpracht und Kupfer und Blau - Petri Jungs


----------



## Minimax

phirania schrieb:


> Ist halt so in der Natur,wir sind halt auch nur Gäste.


Ich würde es "teilnehmende Beobachter" nennen. Und Schwäne, ob Juung oder alt, sind für ihr rüpelhaftes, rücksicht- und distanzloses  Auftreten bekannt, sie sind sozusagen die Stand-Up-Paddler der Natur. Aber, um die wirklich nervige Schwanen-Teenagerbande (Und ihre pflichtvergessenen Eltern, die das ganze Geplansche und Geschlürfe aus sicherer Distanz beobachtet haben, als ginge sie das ganze nichts an) zu entschuldigen, sie haben den Johnnies natürlich vorgegaukelt, das in dem Swim -Eine kleine Brücke am Oberlauf meines Flüsschens- alles in bester Ordnung ist und kein Grund zur Vorsicht besteht.

Denn ich denke, das die schlauen Schuppenträger sehr wohl zwischen den Mustern und Schwingungen die andere Wasserbewohner verursachen unterscheiden können. Und die Muster der futternden und Paddelnden Schwäne, die vermutlich seit Monaten die Brücke aufsuchen, übersetzen die Jungs in ihrem Chubhirn vielleicht so:

"Die grossen Schwandinger, die keine Gefahr darstellen sind wieder unterwegs. Das bedeutet, das das böse Reiher-DIng und das böse Otter-Ding, das Cousin Waldemar erwischt hat, nicht da sind. Also ist alles cooool hier unter dem Grossen Beton-Baum, und die Schwandinger lösen mit ihrem Geschlürfe in den Pflanzen-Dingern immer leckere Sachen los, die dann direkt auf mich zugetrieben kommen.
Zum Beispiel diese lecker duftenden und auffälligen gelben Würfel... also da die Schwan-Dinger da sind, besteht wohl keine Gefahr, Ich schnapp ich mir mal einen....aua autsch was ist das denn!!!!"
	

		
			
		

		
	






Tja, Mr. Johnnie, falsch kombiniert.

 Übrigens ist dieser Bursche für mich ein ganz besonderer Fisch, denn an dem Abschnitt haben Angelkumpel und ich uns seit der Erkundungs Frog-Leap-Aktion im Winter die Zähne ausgebissen. Jetzt hats geklappt, und ich bin sehr glücklich und ein bisschen stolz: Ich habe nun im gesamten mir zur Verfügung stehenden Abschnitt an jedem beangelten Swim meinen geliebten Zielfisch an den Haken gekriegt. 

herzlich, 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Schluss für heute. Die Brassen haben irgendwann die Nasen abgelöst und ich habe tatsächlich nur diese beiden Arten fangen können. Kein Augenrot, keine Grundel und schon gar kein Bartenträger. Ungewöhnlich...


----------



## Trotta

Petri tout le monde. Donnerstag Abend ging es schnell noch an die Hausstrecke am Kanal. Nach dem ganzen Gehampel mit der Pin an der 10ft Swingtip, war es ein echtes Vergnügen, mal wieder einen Driftbeater an der 14ft mit ner normalen Stationärrolle zu fischen. Allmählich stellen sich auch die ersten, besseren Herbstrotaugen am Sommerspot ein. Wenn aber wirklich jeder Biss ein Rotauge ist, wirds natürlich doch schnell langweilig. Und so habe ich nach einem Dutzend abgebrochen. Dunkel wurde es außerdem, und mit einsetzender Dämmerung streckten fiese Stechmücken ihre Rüssel nach mir aus.












Für heute hatte ich mir einen neuen Spot vorgenommen. Das Berliner Grünflächenamt hatte sich ausnahmsweise mal kooperativ gezeigt. Regelmäßig, den Eindruck könnte man gewinnen, fällt diese verbitterte Behörde mit sinnlosen Ausgleichsfällungen über den Baumbestand an meinem Kanalabschnitt her, wenn es irgendeiner grünen Pankower Anwohner-Initiative mal wieder gelungen ist, Baumarbeiten im Kiez zu verhindern. So wurden zuletzt alle überhängenden Weiden in meinem Abschnitt umgelegt. Eine wurde aber offenbar übersehen. Nicht nur das, stattdessen wurde das lästige Dickicht aus Disteln und Brennnesseln drumherum gelichtet, und der Spot so überhaupt erst befischbar gemacht.






Ha! Gleich vorm Schilf gehts steil auf zwei Meter runter. Man braucht getz nicht viel Phantasie, um sich vorzustellen wie pummelige Schleien dort im Schilf auf Krabbelkram und andere Leckerbissen lauern, die vom Regen aus dem Weidenbusch gespült werden. Und genau so war es dann auch.






Also fast. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe nicht eine Sekunde daran geglaubt, dass dieser garstige Pfuhl mir eine Schleie gönnen würde. Nach einem halben Dutzend von der Sorte wurde dann auch entnervt von Pose & Dendros auf Swingtip & Frolic umgestellt. Das ganze mit Futterkorb in die Fahrrinne gepöhlt, um so vielleicht noch ein paar Brachsmen zu erwischen.






Das brachte zunächst jarnüscht, mit einsetzender Dämmerung immerhin noch ein paar unentschlossene Bisse, die ich aber leider nicht parieren konnte, weil ich gerade einen neuen Zeitvertreib entdeckt hatte.


----------



## phirania

Ich werde heute mein Glück nochmal am Kanal versuchen...
Mal schauen was da so abgeht.
Allen die heute am Wasser sind viel Erfolg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Trotta schrieb:


> Das brachte zunächst jarnüscht, mit einsetzender Dämmerung immerhin noch ein paar unentschlossene Bisse, die ich aber leider nicht parieren konnte, weil ich gerade einen neuen Zeitvertreib entdeckt hatte.


Türmchen stapeln geht auf einer Heckbremsrolle wirklich viel besser - schon wieder ein eklatant besseres Konstruktionsmerkmal der RD mehr auf der Pro-Liste!


----------



## Tobias85

Prächtige Rotaugen, Turmbaumeister Trotta, Petri 

phirania: Viel Erfolg am Kanal


----------



## Minimax

Petri den Fängern, da sind ja herrliche Fische dabei, daci7 Supernase und Trotta tolles Rotauge, das tatsächlich schon herbstlich anmutet.
Trotta Cool das Du die Stapelfähigkeit von Frolic so eindrucksvoll nachgewiesen hast. Hast Du das Zeug regelmäßig im aktiven Einsatz, bzw. Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen? Angelt sonst noch einer damit?


----------



## skyduck

Füüüüsch in Münster. Die Sphere kann auch größere Karpfen


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern, da sind ja herrliche Fische dabei, daci7 Supernase und Trotta tolles Rotauge, das tatsächlich schon herbstlich anmutet.
> Trotta Cool das Du die Stapelfähigkeit von Frolic so eindrucksvoll nachgewiesen hast. Hast Du das Zeug regelmäßig im aktiven Einsatz, bzw. Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen? Angelt sonst noch einer damit?


Ich verwende Frolic Minis. Grundsätzlich finden sich reichlich Interessenten, gleichgültig ob an Berliner Kanälen oder Brandenburger Flüsschen. Auch ohne vorbereitende Futterkampagnen. Hier am Kanal Brassen ab 40cm. Meine Bissausbeute ist allerdings unterirdisch, hab noch nicht die optimale Anköderung gefunden (könnte man sicherlich googeln...). Die Bisse fallen meist recht heftig aus, sicher wegen des freiliegenden Hakens. Hatte zuerst mit einer Haarmontage experimentiert, aber die richtige Haarlänge nicht auf Anhieb gefunden. Bin dann auf einen gepimpten Boiliestopper direkt auf dem Hakenbogen (rechts) umgestiegen, aber die Variante fasst nicht besonders gut, weil das Frolic etwa den gleichen Durchmesser wie ein LS2210 in Größe 2 hat. Denke, eine Schlinge aus Baitband (links) dürfte besser fassen, weil der Haken dann im 90°-Winkel zum Köder steht. Sicher würde auch eine Selbsthakmontage helfen, aber ich mag mein Gewässer nicht so gerne mit Wuchtgeschossen bewerfen. Trotz allem.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Ich verwende Frolic Minis. Grundsätzlich finden sich reichlich Interessenten, gleichgültig ob an Berliner Kanälen oder Brandenburger Flüsschen. Auch ohne vorbereitende Futterkampagnen. Hier am Kanal Brassen ab 40cm. Meine Bissausbeute ist allerdings unterirdisch, hab noch nicht die optimale Anköderung gefunden (könnte man sicherlich googeln...). Die Bisse fallen meist recht heftig aus, sicher wegen des freiliegenden Hakens. Hatte zuerst mit einer Haarmontage experimentiert, aber die richtige Haarlänge nicht auf Anhieb gefunden. Bin dann auf einen gepimpten Boiliestopper direkt auf dem Hakenbogen (rechts) umgestiegen, aber die Variante fasst nicht besonders gut, weil das Frolic etwa den gleichen Durchmesser wie ein LS2210 in Größe 2 hat. Denke, eine Schlinge aus Baitband (links) dürfte besser fassen, weil der Haken dann im 90°-Winkel zum Köder steht. Sicher würde auch eine Selbsthakmontage helfen, aber ich mag mein Gewässer nicht so gerne mit Wuchtgeschossen bewerfen. Trotz allem.
> Anhang anzeigen 384906


sehr interessante Ausführungen, insbesondere der Hinweis auf die Instantane Wirkung ohne langwierige Kampagne. Vielen Dank  Die Anköderung erfordert natürlich Tüftelei. Spontan würde ich da vielleicht auf nen kleineren Haken, vielleicht 10oderso (Der LS2210 in 4, seltener in 2 oder 6 ist mein Lieblingstulipdöbelhaken) und schon am nicht zu kurzen Haar greifen, mal ausprobieren. Dann aber auch mit Selbsthakblei so 30 40g. Wobei ich Deine Vorbehalte gegen Schwere Grundartillerie nachvollziehen kann und eigentlich auch Teile. Für die Johnniehatz wär das natürlich nichts, aber das wäre ein schöner Köder für Angelkumpel und mich, wenn wir an nem Kanal oder Spree schön gemütlich und aufwandslos Walthern wollen, und nicht nur Kleinplötzen und Skimmer ans Band kriegen möchten. So ein stattlicher, schleimiger Keftiubarren im goldenen Oktober, das wär schon was, und Angelkumpel käms auch sehr gelegen.


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> sehr interessante Ausführungen, insbesondere der Hinweis auf die Instantane Wirkung ohne langwierige Kampagne. Vielen Dank  Die Anköderung erfordert natürlich Tüftelei. Spontan würde ich da vielleicht auf nen kleineren Haken, vielleicht 10oderso (Der LS2210 in 4, seltener in 2 oder 6 ist mein Lieblingstulipdöbelhaken) und schon am nicht zu kurzen Haar greifen, mal ausprobieren. Dann aber auch mit Selbsthakblei so 30 40g. Wobei ich Deine Vorbehalte gegen Schwere Grundartillerie nachvollziehen kann und eigentlich auch Teile. Für die Johnniehatz wär das natürlich nichts, aber das wäre ein schöner Köder für Angelkumpel und mich, wenn wir an nem Kanal oder Spree schön gemütlich und aufwandslos Walthern wollen, und nicht nur Kleinplötzen und Skimmer ans Band kriegen möchten. So ein stattlicher, schleimiger Keftiubarren im goldenen Oktober, das wär schon was, und Angelkumpel käms auch sehr gelegen.


Bei der Anköderung direkt am Hakenbogen hab ich mit Größe 8 begonnen und mich sukzessive bis 2 vorgearbeitet, mit deutlich besseren Erfolgen ab 4. Aber sicher weiß hier jemand die richtige Kombination aus Haarlänge und Hakengröße. Wenn man es auf ein besonders großmäulige Spezies abgesehen, empfiehlt sich vermutlich gleich der Rückgriff auf das reguläre Frolic. Für meine Ansprüche allerdings zu leicht zu stapeln. Das ist keine Challenge.


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Für meine Ansprüche allerdings zu leicht zu stapeln. Das ist keine Challenge.


ja, sehe ich ein. Ich möchte die Stapelbarkeit nicht so direkt ins Zentrum stellen. Die RIngfom bietet natürlich hervorragende Mäglichkeiten des Auddädelsn auf ein Stück PVA Schnur.


----------



## Trotta

Ich sehe da schon Potential für ein Trinkspiel, an dem ich nicht teilnehmen möchte...


----------



## rustaweli

Trotta 
Probiere es doch einmal mit sehr kurzem Haar und "Dogfoodstopper".
Petri Euch allen!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Morgen geht's los


----------



## rustaweli

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Morgen geht's los
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384914


Wünsche Dir viel Freude und Erfolg! 
Nicht falsch verstehen, bitte, aber dies wäre der Moment in dem ich wortlos den Platz verlasse, mich im Sessel verkrieche und bei aller Dunkelheit ich mein Seelenheil bei Leselampe im Buch vertieft zu finden versuche. 
Berichte bitte und geniesse jeden Moment!


----------



## Trotta

rustaweli schrieb:


> Trotta
> Probiere es doch einmal mit sehr kurzem Haar und "Dogfoodstopper".
> Petri Euch allen!


Danke für den Tipp, aber für die kleine Bohrung an den Minis braucht es kein Extra-Zubehör. Einfach einschlaufen oder ein Mini-Hölzchen bzw. Stopper am Ende des Haar funktioniert auch.


----------



## Finke20

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Morgen geht's los




Sag mal willst du auswandern .


----------



## Jason

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Morgen geht's los
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384914


Wie lange bleibt man denn, mit so viel Gepäck? Wünsche die viel Spaß. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

WTF …. Was kann das gewesen sein? Hat sich den kleinen wohl direkt am Method Feeder geholt. Erst war nur Gezubbel und dann hat’s fast die Rute vom Ständer gerissen. Ging straight ab und ich dachte erst wieder ein dicker Karpfen aber dann kam kurz vorm Ufer auf einmal dieser geschundene Kamerad hoch und Widerstand war ad hoc weg . Ausführlicher Bericht folgt später.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Füüüüsch in Münster. Die Sphere kann auch größere Karpfen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384904


Dickes Petri.
Geht doch schon gut los.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> WTF …. Was kann das gewesen sein? Hat sich den kleinen wohl direkt am Method Feeder geholt. Erst war nur Gezubbel und dann hat’s fast die Rute vom Ständer gerissen. Ging straight ab und ich dachte erst wieder ein dicker Karpfen aber dann kam kurz vorm Ufer auf einmal dieser geschundene Kamerad hoch und Widerstand war da hoc weg . Ausführlicher Bericht folgt später.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384931
> Anhang anzeigen 384932
> Anhang anzeigen 384933


Sieht aus wie eine Hecht Attacke


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Prächtige Rotaugen, Turmbaumeister Trotta, Petri
> 
> phirania: Viel Erfolg am Kanal


Kanal war eine Nullnummer.
Aber aufgeben ist nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

skyduck schrieb:


> WTF …. Was kann das gewesen sein? Hat sich den kleinen wohl direkt am Method Feeder geholt. Erst war nur Gezubbel und dann hat’s fast die Rute vom Ständer gerissen.


Da hat es den Kamerad Güster ja ganz ordentlich zerlegt. Vielleicht war es ein Sambesi- bzw. Bullenhai?


----------



## skyduck

So hier mal mein Bericht. Was für ein Tag! Obwohl die Familie da war habe ich richtig gut gefangen. Auf Method Feeder an der Sphere gab es ein paar richtig gute Brassen, die größte war gut 55 cm. Endlich konnte ich auch einmal meine Drennan Ultra Match richtig einsetzen. Diese echt tolle Rute ist hier richtig in ihren Element und brachte Rotauge nach Rotauge zu Tage. Ich bin hier immer begeistert wie schön die Fische hier gezeichnet sind und hoffe im Laufe der Woche auch noch mal ein paar Rotfedern zu ergattern.
Auf jeden Fall lief es auf den beiden Sphere Ruten mit Pellets und Method Feeder sehr gut. Nun sitzen wir alle zusammen beim Pläuschen am Tisch und ich schiele von Zeit zu Zeit zu meinen Ruten. Beide waren ziemlich mittig leicht stromab positioniert.
Dann gucke ich wieder hin und sehe wie sich die light Feeder ordentlich durch biegt - aber in die komplett andere Richtung- ich natürlich mit einen Satz hin und nehme Fühlung auf um mit Erschrecken zu sehen, dass meine Schnur direkt in die Seerosen reingeht. Genau dort habe ich gestern schon einen guten Fisch verloren, ich habe etwas locker gelassen damit er sich frei schwimmt und konnte direkt die Nachteile der widerhakenlosen Methodvorfächer live erleben. Die habe ich dann natürlich direkt verbannt. Wer welche haben möchte kann sich gerne an mich wenden .
Nun ja, jetzt war der Bursche sauber gehakt und nach einer kleinen Klettertour durch Busch und am Baum vorbei aufs Nachbargrundstück konnte ich ihn auch wieder frei bekommen. Der Versuch ihn dann mit den rübergereichten Kescher einzunetzen scheiterte. Der Pracht Bursche gab richtig Gas natürlich jetzt in die andere Richtung. Joa ich dann hinterher. Rute wieder um Baum rum, Kescher wieder über die Hecke geschmissen, mich wieder am Busch festgekrallt und vorbeigezwängt. Alles gut geklappt, nur um zu sehen wie mein Gegner jetzt links in die Seerosen zog. Aber auch da konnte ich ihn rausbugsieren. Dann im Freiwasser konnte die Sphere wieder alle Trümpfe ausspielen. Trotz 18 er Schnur lief der Drill fast nur über die vorzügliche Aktion dieser Rute und ich konnte den Prachtburschen Keschern. Auf der Matte habe ich ihn nur kurz fotografiert, wenn ich mir die Bilder so angucke wäre er ordentlich vermessen vermutlich 75+ Auf jeden Fall bis dato mein Größter an diesen Fluss. Und sinnigerweise alle drei großen Fische und die Hecht?Attacke alle auf der Sphere Feeder L. Die Bomb lang nur dumm rum und hat zugesehen. Selbe Montage , selber Köder, beide mal rechts mal links. Langsam wird mir die Rute heilig. Leider  war es zu spät für die OCC, diesen Fisch hätte ich dort gerne Andal  gewidmet…
So oder so für den zweiten halbherzigen Angeltag bin ich restlos begeistert und freue mich auf die nächsten Tage.


----------



## skyduck

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da hat es den Kamerad Güster ja ganz ordentlich zerlegt. Vielleicht war es ein Sambesi- bzw. Bullenhai?


Ne hier gibtet nur Aligatoren und SUPs.


----------



## phirania

Dickes Petri.
Ja die Werse ist für Überraschungen bekannt.
Fehlt nur noch der erste Wels.


----------



## skyduck

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri.
> Ja die Werse ist für Überraschungen bekannt.
> Fehlt nur noch der erste Wels.


Ja ich bin gespannt, die Kameraden habe ich hier schon bis 1,40 m gefangen, ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen her. Ich hoffe ja auf eine schöne Tinca vor den Seerosen. Mal gucken. Jetzt habe ich gerade eine ereignislose Nacht hinter mir . Jetzt gibt es erstmal Freiluft Frühstück und dann geht es in die ükelige Phase.


----------



## Minimax

So Jungs,
es ist vollbracht. Ich habe endlich, nach Tagen und Wochen des Prokastinierens,Rechnens, Ruten-/ und Blankwibbelns mich endlich mal mit Schieblehre, Kreidestift und Massband hingesetzt, den verdammten Blank vermessen und mich vor allem einmal festgelegt und die noch fehlenden Komponenten für die Mk V "Robocop" bestellt.
Blank und RInge habe ich schon in den vergangenen Wochen bestellt, und wenn jetzt das letzte Päckchen mit den Griffkomponenten eintrifft kann das Werk beginnen.

Puh, was ein Eiertanz. Die ganze Mk IV hab ich in einer Nacht mir überlegt und alle Komponenten in einer Order bestellt, diesmal wars ein fast monatelanger Prozess, obwohl ich mir absolut sicher war was Endergebnis und Blank betraf. Jetzt ist gottseidank alles in trockenen Tüchern, aber ich hoffe ich kanns vermeiden, bei der RIngplatzierung so ein letztendlich unwichtiges Michael-Schanze 1-2-3 Gehopse zu veranstalten.

Puh, ganz erleichtert,
Euer
Minicunctator


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, skyduck, die Reise hat sich ja gelohnt. 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch angeln, hatte aber erst noch zu tun und kam recht spät an den Kanal. Für ne Stunde hats aber noch gereicht. Also Waggler montiert, Kante der Steinpackung gesucht und schonmal das bisschen Futter, was ich dabei hatte, um die Pose rum eingeworfen. Sollte ja eh nur ein kurzer Ansitz werden, nachfüttern eh nicht nötig, Schiffe fuhren auch schon länger nichtmehr. Long story short: Direkt nach dem Loten kam ein Schiff.

Naja, hab die Pose dann flach gestellt und auf gut Glück mit ein paar Maden über der Steinpackung rumtreiben lassen, aber gebissen hat da nichts. Dann wurde es kalt und Tobi musste heim ins warme.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

Ein britischer tackleshop macht glücklich. Heute Mittag geht es zum ersten Mal ans Wasser


----------



## Slappy

Wieviel 10k Euro hast du mit? 
Wenn du Details nennst, kommen hier bestimmt ein paar wenige Souvenirwünsche zusammen.


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder an der Werse einige Besuche gemacht.


----------



## phirania




----------



## Trotta

Bauziwauzi - das Frolic-Studio Berlin! Nachdem die Schleien-Session am Samstag ja so ein schöner Erfolg, und meine Bissausbeute auf Frolic Minis bislang generell ausbaufähig war, wollte ich heute Nachmittag eine andere Anköderungsvariante testen. Nämlich wie links im Bild, eingehängt mit einer Schlaufe aus Bait Elastic Hutgummi. Dazu sollte der nahegelegene Sommerspot genügen. Um es vorwegzunehmen, von den drei getesteten Varianten bisher die erfolgreichste.


Gefischt wurde ein 4er LS2210 am 0.16er Vorfach, mit durchlaufendem Futterkorb an der Swingtip. Das Resultat war erstmal wie gehabt,  jede Menge Fehlbisse. Aber endlich ist es mir mal gelungen, einen dieser Störenfriede zu arretieren: ein 20cm Rotauge?! Keine Ahnung wie so ein Plötzlein Frolic und den 4er Haken gleichzeitig in den Schlund bekommt. Ich vermute, mit einem zwischengeschalteten 40g Festblei bekommt man von den Mikroaggressionen dieser Kleinis gar nichts mit.

Nachdem das einmal geklärt war, bin ich auch dazu übergegangen, diese Bisse zu ignorieren und erst anzuschlagen, wenn die Swingtip wirklich entschlossen auf 180° gezogen wurde. Das brachte mich zunächst auf ein ganz neues Level der Selbstbeherrschung, und nach einem Durchschnittsbrassen den ersten anßtändigen Brachsmen des Jahres. Knappe 60 und ziemlich makellos:






Und nach einer kleinen Serie von Fehlbissen, folgte endlich der erste richtige Drill seit Äonen. Ein sehr schlanker 61er Schuppi. Der Rowdy machte im Drill doch glatt auf Hecht im Karpfenteich und ist zwischendurch auf ganzer Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Zum Glück funktioniert die Kampfbremse der 30 Jahre alten Carbomatic anders als die der Tica immer noch einwandfrei.  Wusste gar nicht, dass es hier Karpfen gibt. Vielleicht nehme ich in Zukunft ja doch mal einen Kescher mit ans Wasser....






Als selektiver Brassenköder sind die Frolic Minis also ein ziemlicher Flop. Schade.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Alter, wasn GEILER Carpi! Heiliger, hat der ne geile Farbe!


----------



## daci7

Morgen werden ich mir die Kiesbank nochmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Tagsüber sollten sich da aber ein paar mehr Arten blicken lassen und ich habe mir heute sagen lassen, dass dort wohl auch schon Pferdegründlinge gefangen wurden.
Also werd ich eine Rute mit dicker Rattenfalle und ordentlich Frequenz fischen, um Futter auf den Platz zu kriegen, und eine zweite Rute stromab mit Pellet, Maiskette oder Ähnlichem legen. Mein Plan wäre es für die zweite Rute einen Teig mit vielen Partikeln zu machen und diesen im Korb zu fischen, so dass sich langsam die Partikel lösen, ich aber nicht alle 5 Minuten neu werfen muss ... mal sehen. Geklebte Maden im Madenkorb waren jedenfalls dafür auch nicht der Hit- die waren spätestens nach 3 Minuten ausgespült...
Ich werde berichten!


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,

hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht.

Es gab noch sehr viele schöne Fische. Reichlich schöne Rotaugen, teils auch in schöner Größe.




Später Abends ließ sich dann noch ein guter Spiegler blicken. An welcher Rute brauch ich ja nicht mehr zu erwähnen . Ist schon echt etwas spooky . Köder war wieder ein Pellet, diesmal die Sorte Krill von sonubait in 8mm.




Breadpunch habe ich auch versucht, brachte aber nicht einen Biss…

Heute ist das Wetter sehr regnerisch und ich habe Grundruten mit Pieper drin. Seit 2 Tagen befüttere ich eine Stelle vor den Seerosen in der Hoffnung auf eine gute Schleie. Leider wurden alle Versuche mit Mistwürmern von den massenhaft vorhandenen Weißfischen zunichte gemacht. Jetzt habe ich mal eine Montage mit Minibolies ausgelegt und hoffe auf Erfolg.

Gestern Nacht konnte ich noch zwei Babywelse um die 40 cm auf meiner Matte begrüßen, hier wäre ein Großer auch noch cool. Aber insgesamt bin ich schon mehr als zufrieden nach den vielen Misserfolgen an der Ruhr. Es wird echt Zeit hier wieder überzusiedeln.

So der Regen ist vorbei, Zeit für die Sphere ihre Magie zu entfalten. Grüße an alle, besonders  an das Geburtstagskind phirania, den ich gestern auf einen kurzen Plausch treffen durfte. Ich hoffe du bist gut heim gekommen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

So, Futter füre Spomb schonmal angerührt. Das kann dann noch bisschen ziehen.

Gecrushte Tigers
Ganze Tigers
Maismehl
LT Fischmehl
Fischiges Grundfutter
Und als Schmankerl: Faktor X Liquid

Das Ganze mit dem Tigernuss Sud. Wenn das nicht am Wochenende knallt weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Wetter ist fängig. Freitag 1012 HPA und steigt bis Sonntag langsam an auf 1015. Geht schlechter


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> @phirania, den ich gestern auf einen kurzen Plausch treffen durfte. Ich hoffe du bist gut heim gekommen.


Ja gut angekommen
Beim nächstenmal nehmen wir uns mehr Zeit.
Aber wenn Wetter und Gesundheit mitspielen bin ich ja evtl morgen. wieder in der Gegend.
Und dickes Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## daci7

⁷Hallelujah - was für ein Tag am Wasser! Oder besser gesagt, was für ein Morgen und Vormittag - ab Mittag gings 
Aber ich erzähl die Ereignisse mal lieber vonne Chronologie her ...

Es fing schon damit an, dass diese Tochter in der Nacht zu heute plötzlich das Schlafen verlernte. Die Dame kriegt sie letzten Backenzähne und meint das wäre ein guter Grund von 2 bis 5 Palaver zu machen... 
Dementsprechend war die Stimmung auf dem Hochpunkt als heute Morgen der Wecker ging. Naja, was solls, bisschen Wasser ins Gesicht schmeißen und auf geht's. Wasser ist ein gutes Stichwort, denn genau da wollte ich hin. Und genau dieses ist auch kontinuierlich vom Himmel gefallen. Naja, die Wetterpropheten haben den Regen ja eigentlich für gestern Abend vorhergesagt, aber was solls. Wird bestimmt gleich abziehen.
Als ich Proviant gepackt habe hats geregnet, als ich die Kinder in die KiTa gebracht habe hats geregnet als ich die Karre beladen habe hats geregnet ... da hat mich schon so eine blöde Vorahnung gepackt.
Ich kann mir die Zeitfenster nicht aussuchen, also muss ich da wohl durch.
Vom Ort, wo ich die Karre leider zurücklassen muss bis zum eigentlichen Einsatzort ist es ein knapper Kilometer über eine alte Panzerstraße. Hier war ich ganz froh, dass ich heute mal den Trolly mitgenommen habe. 




Wenn man sich aber einmal dazu entschließt das Teil zu gebrauchen fallen bei mir alle Hemmungen und man hat am Ende viel mehr Mist mit am Wasser als man braucht...




Egal - beim Laufen nahm der Regen langsam ab und ich hab mich richtig gefreut. Zu früh, wie sich herausstellte. Die letzten hundert Meter muss ich das Mistding durch tiefen Sand schleppen und genau dann öffnet der Himmel alle Tore und ich sitze in der Falle. Bin Klitschnass, noch bevor ich aufgebaut habe.
Dann Aufbauen im Regen, ab unter den Schirm und erstmals nen heißen Kaffee trinken ... denkste. Tasse vergessen.




 Aber man kann doch bestimmt auch mal so an der Thermoskanne nippen um das schwarze Gold zu kost  - SCHEIßE IST DAS HEIß! Schnautze verbrannt. Super.
Ich hab dann DIE Lösung in einem Glas Mais gefunden- also gabs Maiskaffee zum Frühstück. Muss ich noch erwähnen, dass die Geliebte vom Schirm wohl ein Igel sein muss? Überall hats getropft... Kippen nass, Handy nass, Alles nass.
Ich konnte das Schlimmste verhindern indem ich eine Plastiktüte in das Gestänge des Schirms geschoben hab.
Naja, und dann hab ich doch noch irgendwann gefischt.




Und offensichtlich hatte Petrus Verständnis für meine Situation. Oder einfach Angst, das ich mit Dynamit anrücken, sollte ich bei so einer Tortur auch noch nichts fangen?!
Es lief jedenfalls richtig gut. Den Auftakt machten einige schöne Brassen mit Brassus Maximus, dicke in den 60ern. Die Nächsten waren Alande, die nicht weniger brachial bissen und richtig Dampf machten, am leichten Gerät. Nasen und Augenrote waren auch wieder dabei, die obligatorischen 2-3 Grundeln ebenso, ein paar Gründlinge, eine Güster und ein Miniaturdöbel. 




Ich habe drei Fische durch Vorfachbruch verloren- Clip + 22er Vorfach ist einfach Quatsch im Rhein. Also Clip raus und 25er Vorfach dran. Ansonsten habe ich sauber fischen können- keinen Korb verloren und nie neu tüddeln müssen.
Gefischt habe ich Madenbündel mit roter Kunstmade auf der einen Rute und Erdbeermais mit Made auf der andern Rute - Präferenzen gabs nicht, es musste aber was Rotes mit auf den Haken.
Die Fische kamen stoßweise über den Platz, so dass ich mehrere Doppeldrills hatte, was bestimmt ulkig aussah.
Da ich die Körbe aus der Hauotströmung auf die Kiesbank hab treiben lassen, konnte ich auch entspannt mit 60 bzw 80g fischen, was ja um einiges netter ist, als die 120g++ Körbe für die Hauptströmung.
Ein Kumpel kam (nachdem der Regen irgendwann aufhörte) noch kurz vorbei mit dem Hund und hat in einer Doppeldrillsituation natürlich direkt den besten Fisch des Tages gefangen - eine kugelrunde Nase mit geschätzten 45cm.
Alles in allem kann ich jetzt sagen, dass es mal wieder ein legendärer Angeltag war - mit klitzekleinen Tiefs, aber grandiosen Hochs!

Groetjes von Niederrhein
David

Ich geh jetzt mal den Sand, Schleim und die Futterreste vom Gerät waschen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Fette Rotaugen Muttis, Chunge


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> ⁷Hallelujah - was für ein Tag am Wasser! Oder besser gesagt, was für ein Morgen und Vormittag - ab Mittag gings
> Aber ich erzähl die Ereignisse mal lieber vonne Chronologie her ...
> 
> Es fing schon damit an, dass diese Tochter in der Nacht zu heute plötzlich das Schlafen verlernte. Die Dame kriegt sie letzten Backenzähne und meint das wäre ein guter Grund von 2 bis 5 Palaver zu machen...
> Dementsprechend war die Stimmung auf dem Hochpunkt als heute Morgen der Wecker ging. Naja, was solls, bisschen Wasser ins Gesicht schmeißen und auf geht's. Wasser ist ein gutes Stichwort, denn genau da wollte ich hin. Und genau dieses ist auch kontinuierlich vom Himmel gefallen. Naja, die Wetterpropheten haben den Regen ja eigentlich für gestern Abend vorhergesagt, aber was solls. Wird bestimmt gleich abziehen.
> Als ich Proviant gepackt habe hats geregnet, als ich die Kinder in die KiTa gebracht habe hats geregnet als ich die Karre beladen habe hats geregnet ... da hat mich schon so eine blöde Vorahnung gepackt.
> Ich kann mir die Zeitfenster nicht aussuchen, also muss ich da wohl durch.
> Vom Ort, wo ich die Karre leider zurücklassen muss bis zum eigentlichen Einsatzort ist es ein knapper Kilometer über eine alte Panzerstraße. Hier war ich ganz froh, dass ich heute mal den Trolly mitgenommen habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 385232
> 
> Wenn man sich aber einmal dazu entschließt das Teil zu gebrauchen fallen bei mir alle Hemmungen und man hat am Ende viel mehr Mist mit am Wasser als man braucht...
> Anhang anzeigen 385233
> 
> Egal - beim Laufen nahm der Regen langsam ab und ich hab mich richtig gefreut. Zu früh, wie sich herausstellte. Die letzten hundert Meter muss ich das Mistding durch tiefen Sand schleppen und genau dann öffnet der Himmel alle Tore und ich sitze in der Falle. Bin Klitschnass, noch bevor ich aufgebaut habe.
> Dann Aufbauen im Regen, ab unter den Schirm und erstmals nen heißen Kaffee trinken ... denkste. Tasse vergessen.
> Anhang anzeigen 385235
> 
> Aber man kann doch bestimmt auch mal so an der Thermoskanne nippen um das schwarze Gold zu kost  - SCHEIßE IST DAS HEIß! Schnautze verbrannt. Super.
> Ich hab dann DIE Lösung in einem Glas Mais gefunden- also gabs Maiskaffee zum Frühstück. Muss ich noch erwähnen, dass die Geliebte vom Schirm wohl ein Igel sein muss? Überall hats getropft... Kippen nass, Handy nass, Alles nass.
> Ich konnte das Schlimmste verhindern indem ich eine Plastiktüte in das Gestänge des Schirms geschoben hab.
> Naja, und dann hab ich doch noch irgendwann gefischt.
> Anhang anzeigen 385234
> 
> Und offensichtlich hatte Petrus Verständnis für meine Situation. Oder einfach Angst, das ich mit Dynamit anrücken, sollte ich bei so einer Tortur auch noch nichts fangen?!
> Es lief jedenfalls richtig gut. Den Auftakt machten einige schöne Brassen mit Brassus Maximus, dicke in den 60ern. Die Nächsten waren Alande, die nicht weniger brachial bissen und richtig Dampf machten, am leichten Gerät. Nasen und Augenrote waren auch wieder dabei, die obligatorischen 2-3 Grundeln ebenso, ein paar Gründlinge, eine Güster und ein Miniaturdöbel.
> Anhang anzeigen 385236
> 
> Ich habe drei Fische durch Vorfachbruch verloren- Clip + 22er Vorfach ist einfach Quatsch im Rhein. Also Clip raus und 25er Vorfach dran. Ansonsten habe ich sauber fischen können- keinen Korb verloren und nie neu tüddeln müssen.
> Gefischt habe ich Madenbündel mit roter Kunstmade auf der einen Rute und Erdbeermais mit Made auf der andern Rute - Präferenzen gabs nicht, es musste aber was Rotes mit auf den Haken.
> Die Fische kamen stoßweise über den Platz, so dass ich mehrere Doppeldrills hatte, was bestimmt ulkig aussah.
> Da ich die Körbe aus der Hauotströmung auf die Kiesbank hab treiben lassen, konnte ich auch entspannt mit 60 bzw 80g fischen, was ja um einiges netter ist, als die 120g++ Körbe für die Hauptströmung.
> Ein Kumpel kam (nachdem der Regen irgendwann aufhörte) noch kurz vorbei mit dem Hund und hat in einer Doppeldrillsituation natürlich direkt den besten Fisch des Tages gefangen - eine kugelrunde Nase mit geschätzten 45cm.
> Alles in allem kann ich jetzt sagen, dass es mal wieder ein legendärer Angeltag war - mit klitzekleinen Tiefs, aber grandiosen Hochs!
> 
> Groetjes von Niederrhein
> David
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mal den Sand, Schleim und die Futterreste vom Gerät waschen.



Toller Bericht, David.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> ⁷Hallelujah - was für ein Tag am Wasser! Oder besser gesagt, was für ein Morgen und Vormittag - ab Mittag gings
> Aber ich erzähl die Ereignisse mal lieber vonne Chronologie her ...
> 
> Es fing schon damit an, dass diese Tochter in der Nacht zu heute plötzlich das Schlafen verlernte. Die Dame kriegt sie letzten Backenzähne und meint das wäre ein guter Grund von 2 bis 5 Palaver zu machen...
> Dementsprechend war die Stimmung auf dem Hochpunkt als heute Morgen der Wecker ging. Naja, was solls, bisschen Wasser ins Gesicht schmeißen und auf geht's. Wasser ist ein gutes Stichwort, denn genau da wollte ich hin. Und genau dieses ist auch kontinuierlich vom Himmel gefallen. Naja, die Wetterpropheten haben den Regen ja eigentlich für gestern Abend vorhergesagt, aber was solls. Wird bestimmt gleich abziehen.
> Als ich Proviant gepackt habe hats geregnet, als ich die Kinder in die KiTa gebracht habe hats geregnet als ich die Karre beladen habe hats geregnet ... da hat mich schon so eine blöde Vorahnung gepackt.
> Ich kann mir die Zeitfenster nicht aussuchen, also muss ich da wohl durch.
> Vom Ort, wo ich die Karre leider zurücklassen muss bis zum eigentlichen Einsatzort ist es ein knapper Kilometer über eine alte Panzerstraße. Hier war ich ganz froh, dass ich heute mal den Trolly mitgenommen habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 385232
> 
> Wenn man sich aber einmal dazu entschließt das Teil zu gebrauchen fallen bei mir alle Hemmungen und man hat am Ende viel mehr Mist mit am Wasser als man braucht...
> Anhang anzeigen 385233
> 
> Egal - beim Laufen nahm der Regen langsam ab und ich hab mich richtig gefreut. Zu früh, wie sich herausstellte. Die letzten hundert Meter muss ich das Mistding durch tiefen Sand schleppen und genau dann öffnet der Himmel alle Tore und ich sitze in der Falle. Bin Klitschnass, noch bevor ich aufgebaut habe.
> Dann Aufbauen im Regen, ab unter den Schirm und erstmals nen heißen Kaffee trinken ... denkste. Tasse vergessen.
> Anhang anzeigen 385235
> 
> Aber man kann doch bestimmt auch mal so an der Thermoskanne nippen um das schwarze Gold zu kost  - SCHEIßE IST DAS HEIß! Schnautze verbrannt. Super.
> Ich hab dann DIE Lösung in einem Glas Mais gefunden- also gabs Maiskaffee zum Frühstück. Muss ich noch erwähnen, dass die Geliebte vom Schirm wohl ein Igel sein muss? Überall hats getropft... Kippen nass, Handy nass, Alles nass.
> Ich konnte das Schlimmste verhindern indem ich eine Plastiktüte in das Gestänge des Schirms geschoben hab.
> Naja, und dann hab ich doch noch irgendwann gefischt.
> Anhang anzeigen 385234
> 
> Und offensichtlich hatte Petrus Verständnis für meine Situation. Oder einfach Angst, das ich mit Dynamit anrücken, sollte ich bei so einer Tortur auch noch nichts fangen?!
> Es lief jedenfalls richtig gut. Den Auftakt machten einige schöne Brassen mit Brassus Maximus, dicke in den 60ern. Die Nächsten waren Alande, die nicht weniger brachial bissen und richtig Dampf machten, am leichten Gerät. Nasen und Augenrote waren auch wieder dabei, die obligatorischen 2-3 Grundeln ebenso, ein paar Gründlinge, eine Güster und ein Miniaturdöbel.
> Anhang anzeigen 385236
> 
> Ich habe drei Fische durch Vorfachbruch verloren- Clip + 22er Vorfach ist einfach Quatsch im Rhein. Also Clip raus und 25er Vorfach dran. Ansonsten habe ich sauber fischen können- keinen Korb verloren und nie neu tüddeln müssen.
> Gefischt habe ich Madenbündel mit roter Kunstmade auf der einen Rute und Erdbeermais mit Made auf der andern Rute - Präferenzen gabs nicht, es musste aber was Rotes mit auf den Haken.
> Die Fische kamen stoßweise über den Platz, so dass ich mehrere Doppeldrills hatte, was bestimmt ulkig aussah.
> Da ich die Körbe aus der Hauotströmung auf die Kiesbank hab treiben lassen, konnte ich auch entspannt mit 60 bzw 80g fischen, was ja um einiges netter ist, als die 120g++ Körbe für die Hauptströmung.
> Ein Kumpel kam (nachdem der Regen irgendwann aufhörte) noch kurz vorbei mit dem Hund und hat in einer Doppeldrillsituation natürlich direkt den besten Fisch des Tages gefangen - eine kugelrunde Nase mit geschätzten 45cm.
> Alles in allem kann ich jetzt sagen, dass es mal wieder ein legendärer Angeltag war - mit klitzekleinen Tiefs, aber grandiosen Hochs!
> 
> Groetjes von Niederrhein
> David
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mal den Sand, Schleim und die Futterreste vom Gerät waschen.


Dickes Petri, bist mein September Held ich wäre im Bett geblieben.
ist das die andere Seite von Emmerich?


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, bist mein September Held ich wäre im Bett geblieben.
> ist das die andere Seite von Emmerich?


Allen die am Rhein wohnen, wird es nicht schwer fallen den Platz zu finden - ist ja auch kein Geheimnis und per PN geb ich den auch gern raus.
Trotzdem fänd ich es super, nicht mehr so viel darüber zu schreiben 

Groetjes
David


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> ⁷Hallelujah - was für ein Tag am Wasser! Oder besser gesagt, was für ein Morgen und Vormittag - ab Mittag gings
> Aber ich erzähl die Ereignisse mal lieber vonne Chronologie her ...
> 
> Es fing schon damit an, dass diese Tochter in der Nacht zu heute plötzlich das Schlafen verlernte. Die Dame kriegt sie letzten Backenzähne und meint das wäre ein guter Grund von 2 bis 5 Palaver zu machen...
> Dementsprechend war die Stimmung auf dem Hochpunkt als heute Morgen der Wecker ging. Naja, was solls, bisschen Wasser ins Gesicht schmeißen und auf geht's. Wasser ist ein gutes Stichwort, denn genau da wollte ich hin. Und genau dieses ist auch kontinuierlich vom Himmel gefallen. Naja, die Wetterpropheten haben den Regen ja eigentlich für gestern Abend vorhergesagt, aber was solls. Wird bestimmt gleich abziehen.
> Als ich Proviant gepackt habe hats geregnet, als ich die Kinder in die KiTa gebracht habe hats geregnet als ich die Karre beladen habe hats geregnet ... da hat mich schon so eine blöde Vorahnung gepackt.
> Ich kann mir die Zeitfenster nicht aussuchen, also muss ich da wohl durch.
> Vom Ort, wo ich die Karre leider zurücklassen muss bis zum eigentlichen Einsatzort ist es ein knapper Kilometer über eine alte Panzerstraße. Hier war ich ganz froh, dass ich heute mal den Trolly mitgenommen habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 385232
> 
> Wenn man sich aber einmal dazu entschließt das Teil zu gebrauchen fallen bei mir alle Hemmungen und man hat am Ende viel mehr Mist mit am Wasser als man braucht...
> Anhang anzeigen 385233
> 
> Egal - beim Laufen nahm der Regen langsam ab und ich hab mich richtig gefreut. Zu früh, wie sich herausstellte. Die letzten hundert Meter muss ich das Mistding durch tiefen Sand schleppen und genau dann öffnet der Himmel alle Tore und ich sitze in der Falle. Bin Klitschnass, noch bevor ich aufgebaut habe.
> Dann Aufbauen im Regen, ab unter den Schirm und erstmals nen heißen Kaffee trinken ... denkste. Tasse vergessen.
> Anhang anzeigen 385235
> 
> Aber man kann doch bestimmt auch mal so an der Thermoskanne nippen um das schwarze Gold zu kost  - SCHEIßE IST DAS HEIß! Schnautze verbrannt. Super.
> Ich hab dann DIE Lösung in einem Glas Mais gefunden- also gabs Maiskaffee zum Frühstück. Muss ich noch erwähnen, dass die Geliebte vom Schirm wohl ein Igel sein muss? Überall hats getropft... Kippen nass, Handy nass, Alles nass.
> Ich konnte das Schlimmste verhindern indem ich eine Plastiktüte in das Gestänge des Schirms geschoben hab.
> Naja, und dann hab ich doch noch irgendwann gefischt.
> Anhang anzeigen 385234
> 
> Und offensichtlich hatte Petrus Verständnis für meine Situation. Oder einfach Angst, das ich mit Dynamit anrücken, sollte ich bei so einer Tortur auch noch nichts fangen?!
> Es lief jedenfalls richtig gut. Den Auftakt machten einige schöne Brassen mit Brassus Maximus, dicke in den 60ern. Die Nächsten waren Alande, die nicht weniger brachial bissen und richtig Dampf machten, am leichten Gerät. Nasen und Augenrote waren auch wieder dabei, die obligatorischen 2-3 Grundeln ebenso, ein paar Gründlinge, eine Güster und ein Miniaturdöbel.
> Anhang anzeigen 385236
> 
> Ich habe drei Fische durch Vorfachbruch verloren- Clip + 22er Vorfach ist einfach Quatsch im Rhein. Also Clip raus und 25er Vorfach dran. Ansonsten habe ich sauber fischen können- keinen Korb verloren und nie neu tüddeln müssen.
> Gefischt habe ich Madenbündel mit roter Kunstmade auf der einen Rute und Erdbeermais mit Made auf der andern Rute - Präferenzen gabs nicht, es musste aber was Rotes mit auf den Haken.
> Die Fische kamen stoßweise über den Platz, so dass ich mehrere Doppeldrills hatte, was bestimmt ulkig aussah.
> Da ich die Körbe aus der Hauotströmung auf die Kiesbank hab treiben lassen, konnte ich auch entspannt mit 60 bzw 80g fischen, was ja um einiges netter ist, als die 120g++ Körbe für die Hauptströmung.
> Ein Kumpel kam (nachdem der Regen irgendwann aufhörte) noch kurz vorbei mit dem Hund und hat in einer Doppeldrillsituation natürlich direkt den besten Fisch des Tages gefangen - eine kugelrunde Nase mit geschätzten 45cm.
> Alles in allem kann ich jetzt sagen, dass es mal wieder ein legendärer Angeltag war - mit klitzekleinen Tiefs, aber grandiosen Hochs!
> 
> Groetjes von Niederrhein
> David
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mal den Sand, Schleim und die Futterreste vom Gerät waschen.


Donnerwetter, was für ein spannender Bericht. Du bist echt ein zäher Hund, Respekt. Manch einer hätte bei all denen Turbulenzen das Handtuch geworfen, aber du hast es durchgezogen. Ganz dickes Petri. 
Ich würde ja auch mal gerne wieder raus, kann aber leider nicht, obwohl ich Urlaub habe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bitte kein Mitleid, hab das so gewollt. Eine Tages ist alles vorbei. Wünsche dem Rest der Truppe auch ein herzliches Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Jason schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, was für ein spannender Bericht. Du bist echt ein zäher Hund, Respekt. Manch einer hätte bei all denen Turbulenzen das Handtuch geworfen, aber du hast es durchgezogen. Ganz dickes Petri.
> Ich würde ja auch mal gerne wieder raus, kann aber leider nicht, obwohl ich Urlaub habe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte kein Mitleid, hab das so gewollt. Eine Tages ist alles vorbei. Wünsche dem Rest der Truppe auch ein herzliches Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wahrscheinlich wäret du längst am Wasser, wenn du das richtige Werkzeug nehmen würdest. 




Handkehrer und Kehrblech halte ich, gelinde gesagt, bei den Brocken für sportlich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7
Du wurdest erstmal hart geprüft und musstest dir alles erkämpfen ...
Aber das ist wohl öfter so, anscheinend braucht der gemeine Angler das mit dem Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund,
aber am Ende einen großartigen Sieg über die Unbilden. 

Weil so ein Grizzlybärenfellmitbringsel als Vorzeigetat des Tages für die Liebste geht heute nicht mehr so mal eben.


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wäret du längst am Wasser, wenn du das richtige Werkzeug nehmen würdest.
> Anhang anzeigen 385238
> 
> Handkehrer und Kehrblech halte ich, gelinde gesagt, bei den Brocken für sportlich


Ach du Schelm, damit kehre ich doch nur die Kiesel zusammen, die nicht in dem Rasenmäher rattern sollen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, was für ein spannender Bericht. Du bist echt ein zäher Hund, Respekt. Manch einer hätte bei all denen Turbulenzen das Handtuch geworfen, aber du hast es durchgezogen. Ganz dickes Petri.
> Ich würde ja auch mal gerne wieder raus, kann aber leider nicht, obwohl ich Urlaub habe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte kein Mitleid, hab das so gewollt. Eine Tages ist alles vorbei. Wünsche dem Rest der Truppe auch ein herzliches Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Du wohnst ja mitten am Berg, wie eine Gämse. Respekt! Ich würde da wohl immer runterkullern. 
Einen gemeinsamen Skilift im Garten, habt Ihr euch darüber schon einmal in der Nachbarschaft unterhalten?


----------



## Tobias85

skyduck und daci7, euch beiden ein ganz dickes Petri. Tolle Strecken und bildschöne Fische, die ihr uns heute präsentiert!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Grad nochn bisschen gebastelt. Rigs binden macht einfach Bock!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend, Jungs,
herzliches Petri an Trotta skyduck und daci7 und vielen Dank für Eure tollen ausführlichen Berichte- ich würde sagen, der gemeinsame Nenner dürfte sein, das ihr alle Fische gefangen habt mit denen Ihr wirklich zufrieden seid, DIckbrassen, rheinische Nasen, Frolickarpfen, Spherekarpfen, und ein Treffen mit skyduck und phirania -den ich um die Werse echt beneide- gabs ausserdem im Münsterschen. Und offenbar steht auch Vincent_der_Falke in den Startlöchern um dieser tollen Ükelserie ein weiteres Kapitel hinzuzufügen. Nicht so der liebe Jason, der eifrig und fleissig am Terraforming des Planeten Zwergenland arbeitet- aber immerhin hat er es sich selbst ausgesucht.
Ich hingegen habe es mir nicht ausgesucht, am kommenden Wochenende die Verwandschaft zu besuchen, und ich fürchte, ich werde keinen Haken ins Wasser kriegen.
Umso mehr bin ich auf spannende und ergötzliche Geschichten aus der ganzen ÜK angewiesen. Oh und auch aus der UK- ich frage, mich, was unser Pilger E4tSleepGoFishing und sein Kumpel auf ihrer Wallfahrt im heiligen Land erleben..

Hg und vielen Dank für all die schönen Bilder und Berichte,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Geil Minimax, geiler Beitrag 

Ich hoffe, ich kann euch dieses Wochenende wieder die eine oder andere dicke Mutti präsentieren


----------



## daci7

Ach ja- ich  in auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schirm.
Der soll möglichst groß und vor allem stabil sein und abspannbar - Seitenwände sind weniger interessant. Der Schirm soll möglichst nichts wiegen und in die Westentasche passen, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine. Ich finde die rechteckigen Schirme ja spannend - hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen?
Oder habt ihr sonst Ideen/Vorschläge für mich?
Den letzten Schirm habe ich vor mindestens 10 Jahren gekauft ...

Groetjes

Ps: Karma hat voll zugeschlagen. Gestern noch im Paradies, heute in der Kinderhölle- 2/3 haben Schnotternase und husten. Also Kinder hüten heute...


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ach ja- ich  in auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schirm.
> Der soll möglichst groß und vor allem stabil sein und abspannbar - Seitenwände sind weniger interessant. Der Schirm soll möglichst nichts wiegen und in die Westentasche passen, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine. Ich finde die rechteckigen Schirme ja spannend - hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen?
> Oder habt ihr sonst Ideen/Vorschläge für mich?
> Den letzten Schirm habe ich vor mindestens 10 Jahren gekauft ...


Oha interessante Frage, an die ich mich direkt parasitär dranhänge. Mein uralter Schirm hat nämlich auch vor einigen Wochen den Geist aufgegeben. Ich bin ebenfalls auf die rechteckigen Schirme neugierig, aber mein Augenmerk liegt sehr auf geringem Gewicht (das nur selten angegeben wird)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das Nash scope ops Brolly ist mit 4,9kg und 112cm Transportlänge sehr handlich aber kostet auch ein bisschen.

Ansonsten nehmen sich die Brolly-Schirme alle nicht viel. Mit storm caps und banksticks sind die sehr gut stabilisierbar.


----------



## phirania

Jason schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, was für ein spannender Bericht. Du bist echt ein zäher Hund, Respekt. Manch einer hätte bei all denen Turbulenzen das Handtuch geworfen, aber du hast es durchgezogen. Ganz dickes Petri.
> Ich würde ja auch mal gerne wieder raus, kann aber leider nicht, obwohl ich Urlaub habe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte kein Mitleid, hab das so gewollt. Eine Tages ist alles vorbei. Wünsche dem Rest der Truppe auch ein herzliches Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Oha sieht ja richtig nach Arbeit aus


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Nash scope ops Brolly ist mit 4,9kg und 112cm Transportlänge sehr handlich aber kostet auch ein bisschen.
> 
> Ansonsten nehmen sich die Brolly-Schirme alle nicht viel. Mit storm caps und banksticks sind die sehr gut stabilisierbar.


Mit geht's in erster Linie um klassische Schirme- nen Supa-Brolly hab ich hier noch rumfliegen. Für nen Tagesansitz ist mir das aber zu viel Heckmeck.
Und schwer ist das Teil zudem auch noch.
Kennt jemand von euch den Daiwa N'ZON Umbrella? Der sieht leicht aus, ist eckig, zudem 250cm Bogenmaß (bei einem eckigen Schirm sollte das dicke reichen, denke ich).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Hauptsache du nimmst nicht das Fox Ultra Brolly 60. Das ist bei mir, nach ca 10 Ansitzen, schon undicht und der Kopf oben ist verzogen. Absoluter Krampf das Ding wieder einzupacken.

Maßlos enttäuscht von der Qualität.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha interessante Frage, an die ich mich direkt parasitär dranhänge. Mein uralter Schirm hat nämlich auch vor einigen Wochen den Geist aufgegeben. Ich bin ebenfalls auf die rechteckigen Schirme neugierig, aber mein Augenmerk liegt sehr auf geringem Gewicht (das nur selten angegeben wird)


Also ich nutze da den Square Brolly von Sänger als Zweitschirm oder für den schnellen mobilen Einsatz. Auf Grund des geringen Durchmessers (220 cm Bogenmass und 160 cm Durchmesser), ist das Packmass mit 120cm sowie das Gewicht mit unter 2 kg (meine Waage sagt 1,8 kg) sehr gering und macht ihn zum idealen „immer dabei Schirm“. Bei Starkregen oder Sturm wird er wohl überfordert sein und viel Geraffel passt da auch nicht drunter aber für den mobilen Einsatz perfekt.
Wichtig war für mich auch, dass er um 90Grad abknickbar ist, da ich ihn auch oft an der Kiepe bzw. an der Ruhr nur als Sichtschutz nutze. Gebaut ist er sehr einfach aber bei einen Preis unter 40 Euronen kann ich auch mit leben wenn er irgendwann frühzeitig ableben sollte…


----------



## Racklinger

Einen Schirm nutze ich derzeit gar nicht mehr. Entweder ist bei uns der Boden zu hart/steinig, dass man den Erdspieß nicht vernünftig verankert bekommt, oder der Wind ist einfach zu kräftig. Für Regenschauer reichen Regenjacke und Hose, wenn dass Wetter zu greislig ist, dass man einen Schirm/Schelter benötigen würde, geh ich eh nicht raus. Bekomme ich nur Schimpfe von meiner Frau, weil ich danach meistens erkältet bin


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Mit geht's in erster Linie um klassische Schirme- nen Supa-Brolly hab ich hier noch rumfliegen. Für nen Tagesansitz ist mir das aber zu viel Heckmeck.
> Und schwer ist das Teil zudem auch noch.
> Kennt jemand von euch den Daiwa N'ZON Umbrella? Der sieht leicht aus, ist eckig, zudem 250cm Bogenmaß (bei einem eckigen Schirm sollte das dicke reichen, denke ich).



Achso was ganz Leichtes.

Ich habe so einen für den schnellen Einsatz:








						Pelzer XT Schirm - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Pelzer XT Schirm  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Racklinger schrieb:


> Einen Schirm nutze ich derzeit gar nicht mehr. Entweder ist bei uns der Boden zu hart/steinig, dass man den Erdspieß nicht vernünftig verankert bekommt, oder der Wind ist einfach zu kräftig. Für Regenschauer reichen Regenjacke und Hose, wenn dass Wetter zu greislig ist, dass man einen Schirm/Schelter benötigen würde, geh ich eh nicht raus. Bekomme ich nur Schimpfe von meiner Frau, weil ich danach meistens erkältet bin


Es gibt schon einige wichtige Sachen für den Schirm, zuerst mal ist der wichtig gegen Sonne - der Sonnenbrand ist das schlimmere.
Und die scheint wenn - sehr kräftig, und der gute Borkenkäfer hat erstmal großräumig die Fichten entsorgen geholfen, sehr viel ist abgeholzt und kahl nun.
Ein bischen Baumschatten am Wasser war schon manchmal nett.
Dann gibt es keine Jahreszeiten und Wetterstandards mehr, von Märzen bis November kommt alles durchaus am selben Tag,
und so ein lang anhaltender Schnürregen ist einfach doof, wenn einem das langsam überall rein sippert.
Und gerade der ist oft mit kaum Wind verbunden und an sich netten Temperaturbedingungen, wo man gleich mehrfach hervorragend angeln kann, auch weil man sehr alleine auf weiter Flur ist.
Mich hat das schwere Geschleppe auch meist abgehalten, außer mal vor 2 Jahren mit langer Blauphase, wo ich einfach einen großen hellgrünen Sonnenschirm mit dem Auto mitnehmen konnte und nicht weit schleppen musste. Das war endlich mal richtig schönes Sonnenwetterangeln, man muss nur an den wandernden Sonnenstand denken, sonst gibt es plötzlich wundersam rote heiße Ohren und dergleichen.


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Oha sieht ja richtig nach Arbeit aus








Alles erledigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wat lässt du dir denn da bringen?
Ne Terrasse als Puzzle?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Jason schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385292
> 
> Alles erledigt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wenn der Name tatsächlich Programm war, dann hast Du wohl den armen Fahrer alleine mit den ganzen Felsbrocken in Deinen Garten _ge*scheuch*t. _


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn der Fahrer das Jason in den Garten gescheucht hätte, würde er bestimmt nicht glücklich sein. Ich glaube, er war froh, daß los zu sein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

skyduck schrieb:


> Also ich nutze da den Square Brolly von Sänger als Zweitschirm oder für den schnellen mobilen Einsatz. Auf Grund des geringen Durchmessers (220 cm Bogenmass und 160 cm Durchmesser), ist das Packmass mit 120cm sowie das Gewicht mit unter 2 kg (meine Waage sagt 1,8 kg) sehr gering und macht ihn zum idealen „immer dabei Schirm“. Bei Starkregen oder Sturm wird er wohl überfordert sein und viel Geraffel passt da auch nicht drunter aber für den mobilen Einsatz perfekt.
> Wichtig war für mich auch, dass er um 90Grad abknickbar ist, da ich ihn auch oft an der Kiepe bzw. an der Ruhr nur als Sichtschutz nutze. Gebaut ist er sehr einfach aber bei einen Preis unter 40 Euronen kann ich auch mit leben wenn er irgendwann frühzeitig ableben sollte…



Das mit euren Schirmen ist spannend, ich suche nämlich gerade auch nach so einem Regenschutz, der möglichst klein zu transportieren ist. Es reicht wenn er mir auf einem flachen Angelstuhl sitzend (ähnlich einem dieser Gästestühle aus dem Karpfenbereich)  + noch einem Rucksack vorübergehenden Regenschutz spendet.

Die 160cm im Durchmesser werden da sicherlich ausreichend sein aber etwas noch kürzeres im Packmaß gibt es wohl nicht oder? Ich müsste das Teil nämlich noch irgendwie auf meinem Motorrad unterbringen. Diverse 1-Mann-Shelter sind auch schon wieder relativ lang im Packmaß, scheinbar lässt sich deren Gestänge nicht klein genug zerlegen. Ich habe nun schon an eine halbe Dackelgarage der Bundeswehr gedacht. Zum darunter Sitzen sind die Dinger zwar etwas zu flach aber deren Gestänge sollte ja beliebig erweiterbar sein, so dass man auf eine praktikable Höhe kommen kann.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee oder einen Tipp? Die oben erwähnten 120cm Packmaß sind mir eigentlich schon etwas zu lang.


----------



## Hecht100+

1,60 Regenschirm und zwei Kabelstrapse, direkt am Stuhl festgeklemmt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

So, Kiste auch gepackt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 1,60 Regenschirm und zwei Kabelstrapse, direkt am Stuhl festgeklemmt.



An einen herkömmlichen bzw. dann schon etwas größeren Regenschirm (keinen Knirps oder so) hatte ebenfalls schon gedacht. Dazu wollte ich einen dieser roten Rutenhalter senkrecht in den Boden stecken, diese an denen man den Erdspieß ausklappen kann. Ich müsste dann nur irgendwie die Stange des Schirmes etwas verlängern, ansonsten reicht die Höhe nämlich selbst für diesen flachen Stuhl nicht aus. Der Schirm (leider in schwarz und lila + lustigem Wolkenmotiv) misst 105cm in der Länge und hat 116cm im Durchmesser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So, Kiste auch gepackt



Erst kürzlich sah ich hier im Forum ein ähnlich vollgepacktes Angelauto. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Zeit, wenn man für das Geld eines heutigen Mittelklasse Kombis lediglich noch einen elektrisch angetriebenen Elefantenrollschuh taiwanesischer Bauart bekommt. Teleskopruten werden dann wohl eine kleine Renaissance erleben. Wobei die für High-Tech-Karpfenangler heute wohl obligatorisch mitgeführte Powerbank sicherlich für den einen oder anderen Extrakilometer sorgen dürfte.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Da kannste nur hoffen, dass diese Idioten bald aus ihren Träumen aufwachen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hingegen habe es mir nicht ausgesucht, am kommenden Wochenende die Verwandschaft zu besuchen, und ich fürchte, ich werde keinen Haken ins Wasser kriegen.



Ich streue auch mal ein Petri Heil in die Runde an alle Fänger der letzten Tage.
Zur Zeit bin ich auch eher unükelig unterwegs wenn überhaupt aber irgendwann gibt es auch wieder ükeltaugliche Fische zu sehen.


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Erst kürzlich sah ich hier im Forum ein ähnlich vollgepacktes Angelauto. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Zeit, wenn man für das Geld eines heutigen Mittelklasse Kombis lediglich noch einen elektrisch angetriebenen Elefantenrollschuh taiwanesischer Bauart bekommt. Teleskopruten werden dann wohl eine kleine Renaissance erleben. Wobei die für High-Tech-Karpfenangler heute wohl obligatorisch mitgeführte Powerbank sicherlich für den einen oder anderen Extrakilometer sorgen dürfte.





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da kannste nur hoffen, dass diese Idioten bald aus ihren Träumen aufwachen...


Gentlemen, Gentlemen,
bevor es konkreter wird: Vielleicht ist es möglich diesen einen, nur diesen einen klitzekleinen winzigen Friedfischstammtisch frei zu halten von dem immer häufiger in beinahe jedem Thread in schönster Einmütigkeit und mit wachsender Hemmungslosigkeit abgesonderten diffusen reaktionären Geschwafel _kritischen Gesamteinschätzungen zu Politik, Gesellschaft, Staatswesen und Kultur der Gegenwart_?
Bitte, überall, gerne, tobt Euch aus, nur nicht hier, ja, ginge das?
ich zumindest wäre sehr dankbar dafür,
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn der Fahrer das Jason in den Garten gescheucht hätte, würde er bestimmt nicht glücklich sein. Ich glaube, er war froh, daß los zu sein.


Richtig. Alles musste raus und ich bin im etwas geschwächt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das mit euren Schirmen ist spannend, ich suche nämlich gerade auch nach so einem Regenschutz, der möglichst klein zu transportieren ist. Es reicht wenn er mir auf einem flachen Angelstuhl sitzend (ähnlich einem dieser Gästestühle aus dem Karpfenbereich)  + noch einem Rucksack vorübergehenden Regenschutz spendet.
> 
> Die 160cm im Durchmesser werden da sicherlich ausreichend sein aber etwas noch kürzeres im Packmaß gibt es wohl nicht oder? Ich müsste das Teil nämlich noch irgendwie auf meinem Motorrad unterbringen. Diverse 1-Mann-Shelter sind auch schon wieder relativ lang im Packmaß, scheinbar lässt sich deren Gestänge nicht klein genug zerlegen. Ich habe nun schon an eine halbe Dackelgarage der Bundeswehr gedacht. Zum darunter Sitzen sind die Dinger zwar etwas zu flach aber deren Gestänge sollte ja beliebig erweiterbar sein, so dass man auf eine praktikable Höhe kommen kann.
> 
> Hat irgendwer eine Idee oder einen Tipp? Die oben erwähnten 120cm Packmaß sind mir eigentlich schon etwas zu lang.


Ist denn nur die Länge das Problem? Shelter gibt es ja in 80 cm , dann aber natürlich dicker…


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich streue auch mal ein Petri Heil in die Runde an alle Fänger der letzten Tage.


Da schließe ich mich mal an.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zur Zeit bin ich auch eher unükelig unterwegs wenn überhaupt aber irgendwann gibt es auch wieder ükeltaugliche Fische zu sehen.


Die sehe ich immer wenn ich so unterwegs bin.
Erst vorgestern wieder, fast an jeder Angelstelle Schleien zwischen 30 u. 50 cm vor den Füßen und nur Kunstköder in der Tasche.


----------



## Tikey0815

Zurück vom Ostsee Urlaub liebe Ükels, leider muss ich sagen, hat uns Recht gut gefallen am Meer. Sogar gefangen hab ich ein wenig, im Hafen von Eckernförde gingen mir ein Morgen 3 schicke Makrelen an die Schnur und unser erste Mietboot-Tour brachte, ja, nur eine Platte an Board, ich denke Anfängerfehler, wir hatten uns nach dem ersten Fang in immer tiefere Gewässer vorgewagt und ab 12m aufwärts gibt's da wohl auch keine Platte mehr zu fangen. Dorsch hätte man wohl eh nicht bekommen, wie uns der Vermieter eindrücklich vorwarnte.

Jedenfalls war's geil auf dem Boot und meine Frau plant schon sowas künftig selbst zu besitzen.......  ....muss ich wohl weiter viel Arbeiten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Noch 6 Stunden dann bin ich endlich am Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gemach, Vinc !
Trink erstmal ne Kanne Kaffee zur Beruhigung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Ich habe schon wieder meinen Liter weg seit heut morgen um 06:30


----------



## Los 2

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Zurück vom Ostsee Urlaub liebe Ükels, leider muss ich sagen, hat uns Recht gut gefallen am Meer. Sogar gefangen hab ich ein wenig, im Hafen von Eckernförde gingen mir ein Morgen 3 schicke Makrelen an die Schnur und unser erste Mietboot-Tour brachte, ja, nur eine Platte an Board, ich denke Anfängerfehler, wir hatten uns nach dem ersten Fang in immer tiefere Gewässer vorgewagt und ab 12m aufwärts gibt's da wohl auch keine Platte mehr zu fangen. Dorsch hätte man wohl eh nicht bekommen, wie uns der Vermieter eindrücklich vorwarnte.
> 
> Jedenfalls war's geil auf dem Boot und meine Frau plant schon sowas künftig selbst zu besitzen.......  ....muss ich wohl weiter viel Arbeiten


Ich glaube ein eigenes Boot zu besitzen ist nicht das schlimmste was einem passieren kann.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer eine Idee oder einen Tipp? Die oben erwähnten 120cm Packmaß sind mir eigentlich schon etwas zu lang.


Hallo,
habe hier noch ein Nash Dwarf/HGun liegen. Transportlänge 82cm, Durchm. ca. 20cm. Habe ich 1mal aufgebaut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer eine Idee oder einen Tipp?



Ein Stück Plane. Kurz drüber gezogen wenn es regnet und fertig. Zusammengelegt nimmt die nicht viel Platz weg.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Stück Plane. Kurz drüber gezogen wenn es regnet und fertig. Zusammengelegt nimmt die nicht viel Platz weg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein großes Blatt würde auch reichen...
...und hinterher kann man sich dann den Arxxx mit feuchtem Klopapier wischen.....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Allen Ükelern, die am Wasser sind, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Boah alda Müüücken...Wie oft ich mich jetzt schon selbst geschlagen habe und noch immer summt es rum


----------



## Minimax

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Boah alda Müüücken...Wie oft ich mich jetzt schon selbst geschlagen habe und noch immer summt es rum


Du selbst hast gesagt, das das Camplife ein wichtiger Teil Deiner Leidenschaft ist. Wenn kurz vor Morgengrauen die Delkims Arien singen, weisst Du warum Du es tust! Ich wünsch Dir tolle Fische


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Das will ich doch schwer hoffen


----------



## phirania

Heute mal wieder am See


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Auf was gehts?


----------



## Raven87

Habe gerade eine Rolle bespult und am Ende vom Vorgang hat es mir die Einlage aus dem Ring gehauen…
Ich finde das zweite Stück nicht und hoffe, dass die Schnur keinen Schaden genommen hat…

„Balzer Diabolo X Tele Universal“

Die Rute ist neu und ich habe schon keine Lust mehr auf die Marke…


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Freunde, 
Ich besuche das Wochenende meine älteren Verwandten im Oldenburger Münsterland, eine weite Reise also, aber ich bin auch weit in die Vergangenheit gereist.
Dies ist das kleine Flüsschen aus meiner Kindheit wo alles begann. Sozusagen das mystische Urgewässer, das dazu führte, daß ich Euch hier Tagein Tagaus mit meinen Flüsschendöbeln auf den Wecker gehe. 




Und diese Kurve ist exakt die Stelle an der ich vor ziemlich genau 31 Jahren meinen ersten Fisch fing, ganz allein ohne Begleitung und Hilfe durch Erwachsene, mit meiner ersten eigenen Combo. Ein kleiner Gründling auf Tauwurm wars, und da wars um mich geschehen. 
Als ich heut exakt an der Stelle stand, nun da hats mich schon angehaucht.. 30jahre und ich war genauso gespannt und fasziniert wie der winzig kleine Vergangenheitsminimax.

Und natürlich bin ich dann nicht brav wieder zum Kaffeetrinken zurückgefahren, sondern bin halsbrecherisch  zum nächsten offenen Angelladen gebraust, Tageskarte und halben Liter Maden geschnappt, und hab mich dann eine kostbare, gestohlene Stunde auf Zeitreise begeben, und einige Plötzlein zum Landtag überredet die Nachfahren derjenigen Flussbewohner die Miniminimäxchen einst mit klopfendem Herzen und agehaltem Atem dort geangelt hat. 
Hier ist so ein netter 'Blast from the Past'




Heut war ich ein glücklicher Minimax, hab mich ne Stunde weggeschlichen um heimlich zu angeln, manche Dinge ändern sich nie.


----------



## Professor Tinca

In Erinnerungen schwelgen ist doch was Feines.
Ich fühle mit dir Minimax .


----------



## daci7

Sohnemann wollte heute unbedingt einen Ausfluf an den Rhein machen ... nun gut. Ich wollte eh noch was ausprobieren 
Test bestanden, würd ich sagen - später mehr dazu!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön David.
Die Rute kommt mir bekannt vor.
Petri Heil.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr schön David.
> Die Rute kommt mir bekannt vor.
> Petri Heil.


Korrekt - ist super!


Also die hab ich vor einiger Zeit dem Professore abgeschwatzt - das Schätzchen war bisher nur leider vollkommen unterfordert und unterfischt. War ja von Andi anderes gewöhnt.... aber vielleicht führe ich den Stock jetzt mal öfter aus? Spaß gemacht hats jedenfalls!


----------



## phirania

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Auf was gehts?


Mit leichten Besteck auf Weißfisch.
Nebenher ein paar Köfis für morgen am Kanal auf Zander stippen..
Und was machen die Karpfen.?


----------



## phirania

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde,
> Ich besuche das Wochenende meine älteren Verwandten im Oldenburger Münsterland, eine weite Reise also, aber ich bin auch weit in die Vergangenheit gereist.
> Dies ist das kleine Flüsschen aus meiner Kindheit wo alles begann. Sozusagen das mystische Urgewässer, das dazu führte, daß ich Euch hier Tagein Tagaus mit meinen Flüsschendöbeln auf den Wecker gehe.
> Anhang anzeigen 385423
> 
> Und diese Kurve ist exakt die Stelle an der ich vor ziemlich genau 31 Jahren meinen ersten Fisch fing, ganz allein ohne Begleitung und Hilfe durch Erwachsene, mit meiner ersten eigenen Combo. Ein kleiner Gründling auf Tauwurm wars, und da wars um mich geschehen.
> Als ich heut exakt an der Stelle stand, nun da hats mich schon angehaucht.. 30jahre und ich war genauso gespannt und fasziniert wie der winzig kleine Vergangenheitsminimax.
> 
> Und natürlich bin ich dann nicht brav wieder zum Kaffeetrinken zurückgefahren, sondern bin halsbrecherisch  zum nächsten offenen Angelladen gebraust, Tageskarte und halben Liter Maden geschnappt, und hab mich dann eine kostbare, gestohlene Stunde auf Zeitreise begeben, und einige Plötzlein zum Landtag überredet die Nachfahren derjenigen Flussbewohner die Miniminimäxchen einst mit klopfendem Herzen und agehaltem Atem dort geangelt hat.
> Hier ist so ein netter 'Blast from the Past'
> Anhang anzeigen 385424
> 
> Heut war ich ein glücklicher Minimax, hab mich ne Stunde weggeschlichen um heimlich zu angeln, manche Dinge ändern sich nie.


Ja diese KleinenFlüsschen bergen so manche Überraschung und Erinnerungen werden wieder wach.


----------



## Trotta

Petri allen, die heute an heimatlichen Gewässern angeln durften. Mein für Ende August geplanter Heimatausflug an den Rhein ist leider Bahnstreik und Regenwetter zum Opfer gefallen.

Im preußischen Exil wars heute ein bisschen mau. Am gleichen Spot mit dem gleichen Setup wie zuletzt, ließ es sich zunächst ganz gut an. Nach einer halben Stunde meldete sich der erste Interessent, ein 50er Brassen, so knapp  gehakt, dass er sich bei der Landung selbst releaste, darum leider ohne Foto. Darauf folgte der große Auftritt der kleinen Strolche, unverwertbare Bisse in einer Tour. Immerhin ein Rotauge - ich hatte mich schon über eine Rotfeder gefreut -  wollte den Fototermin nicht sausen lassen, wohl weil es sich sich mit dem Makeup besondere Mühe gegeben hatte.







Im Anschluss zog eine Mini-Kaltfront mit etwas Nieselregem und nem echt unangenehmen Nordwind durch. Danach war schlagartig Schluss mit den Bissen. Alle Kleinis lieben Frolic:


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein Petri in die Runde.

Ausflug in die Vergangenheit: Ich hab ja das Glück, meinen Erstbefischen immer noch meinen (sehr kleinen) Hausbach nennen zu dürfen. Dadurch ist er eigentlich ein gewohntes Gewässer, aber die eine Stelle, die man eigentlich nur auf eine bestimmte Art erfolgreich befischen kann, die versetzt mich immer wieder instant zurück ins Jahr 2001 an einen frühlingshaften Tag im Mai: Grade zog ein leichtes Gewitter durch, vor dem ich mich ins Gebüsch gerettet hatte. Der Bach minimal angetrübt, nur noch ein Tauwurm in der Dose, also erstmal nur ein 1cm langes Stück davon auf den roten 12er DAM-Haken unter der kleinen Pose. An der DAM Quickfire Match hängt die billigste und schlechteste Plastikrolle, die Cormoran wohl jemals produziert hat, bespult mit einer gefühlt halsbrecherisch dünnen 18er Schnur. Ich schlenze die Montage mit dem ersten Wurf geübt in den heißen Bereich, die Pose treibt ab, sie zuckt, geht unter. Anschlag, ein Widerstand ungeahnter Stärke krümmt die Rute. Das erste mal in meinem Leben höre ich die Bremse einer Rolle, habe Angst, dass die 'dünne' Schnur dem Fisch nicht standhält. Zwei, dreimal zieht der Fisch ein wenig Schnur, versucht in die Deckung zu schwimmen, lässt sich dann aber doch noch bändigen. Ich führe ihn über meinen ausgefransten Gartenteichkescher mit blau-plastikummanteltem Bambusstiel, hebe ihn aus dem Wasser und bin überwältigt. Da liegt er, mein erster 'kapitaler' Fisch, dazu noch aus diesem kleinen Rinnsal, ein 45cm langer Döbel - und bis heute auch mein Größter.

Rute und Rolle haben leider nicht mehr lange überlebt, aber diesen Tag und diesen einen Fisch und sämtliche Begleitumstände werde ich nie vergessen. Danke Minimax fürs Aufwecken dieser Erinnerung.


----------



## skyduck

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Boah alda Müüücken...Wie oft ich mich jetzt schon selbst geschlagen habe und noch immer summt es rum


Kann ich dir echt nur den Thermacell empfehlen. Jahrelang bin ich nachts perforiert worden da ich auf diverse einzureibende Abwehr Tinkturen allergisch reagiere. Aber das Ding war eine der besten Investments der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Danke, werd ich mir fürs Nächste Jahr mal zulegen. Dieses ist ja eh bald Sense mit den Biestern...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

skyduck schrieb:


> Ist denn nur die Länge das Problem? Shelter gibt es ja in 80 cm , dann aber natürlich dicker…



Für mich wäre eine möglichst kurze Länge des verpackten Shelters, Schirmes etc. wichtig. Ich würde mir das Teil sonst hinten auf den Soziussitz vom Motorrad schnallen wollen, da sollte es natürlich nicht zu ausladend sein. 80cm klingt schon sehr gut. Was gäbe es denn da an Sheltern bzw. an Möglichkeiten?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe hier noch ein Nash Dwarf/HGun liegen. Transportlänge 82cm, Durchm. ca. 20cm. Habe ich 1mal aufgebaut.



Handelt es sich dabei um einen Shelter? Hättest Du wohl bitte einen Link zu dem Teil?


----------



## skyduck

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Für mich wäre eine möglichst kurze Länge des verpackten Shelters, Schirmes etc. wichtig. Ich würde mir das Teil sonst hinten auf den Soziussitz vom Motorrad schnallen wollen, da sollte es natürlich nicht zu ausladend sein. 80cm klingt schon sehr gut. Was gäbe es denn da an Sheltern bzw. an Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Vielen Dank.


Guck mal hier, die haben oft ganz gute Sachen, hier sogar nur 55 cm. https://www.decathlon.de/p/angelzel...F38shV6sZyVrgtofN-_D9-uMYIaGp9_caAko9EALw_wcB

Ansonsten mal diverse „Ruck Zuck Zelte „ angucken, die haben Kleines Packmass zwischen 80 und 90. z. B. Bei Lucx. Dann wären vielleicht auch Popups ne Alternative…. Gibt es da auch… bei Intresse hätte ich das von Lucx unbenutzt abzugeben…


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

skyduck schrieb:


> Guck mal hier, die haben oft ganz gute Sachen, hier sogar nur 55 cm. https://www.decathlon.de/p/angelzel...F38shV6sZyVrgtofN-_D9-uMYIaGp9_caAko9EALw_wcB
> 
> Ansonsten mal diverse „Ruck Zuck Zelte „ angucken, die haben Kleines Packmass zwischen 80 und 90. z. B. Bei Lucx. Dann wären vielleicht auch Popups ne Alternative…. Gibt es da auch… bei Intresse hätte ich das von Lucx unbenutzt abzugeben…



Vielen Dank! Bisher hatte ich immer nur bei speziellen Angelschirmen und 1-Mann-Shelter geschaut, eventuell habe ich daher nichts gefunden?
Trotta hat mich ebenfalls auf diese Seite hingewiesen. Da werde ich nun einmal genauer schauen. Olivgrün als Farbe ist jedenfalls schon einmal super.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Trotta schrieb:


> Alle Kleinis lieben Frolic:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385440



Wie man an dem Frolic-Nager recht deutlich sieht, muss Aalstrich also nichts Unanständiges bedeuten.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Handelt es sich dabei um einen Shelter? Hättest Du wohl bitte einen Link zu dem Teil?


Ja ist eine Art Shelter, einen Link habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nash Tackle Dwarf Overnighter
		

Habe was gefunden.


----------



## daci7

Entschuldigt, wenn ich die Tacklediskussion unterbreche, aber ich hatte ja gesagt, dass ich noch was zu dem Ausflug an den Rhein Gestern schreibe ... lasst euch nicht stören 

Ich hatte jedenfalls schon länger vor mal mit der Bolo im Rhein zu fischen. Die entsprechende Rute habe ich nun schon länger im Bestand, komme aber viel zu selten dazu die zu nutzen. Naja, ich komm auch viel zu selten zum angeln an sich ... jedenfalls hab ich bisher nur "Küttfisch" mit der Rute fangen können.
Die Idee mit der PIN hatte ich dann doch recht spontan, sollte sich aber als ganz gute Wahl erweisen (auch wenn mein Rumgehampel beim Wurf wohl noch recht witzig aussehen muss).

Die Kiesbank, die mir in den letzten Wochen immer gute Fische gebracht hat, ist recht flach, was sich doch als Problem herausgestellt hat.
Ich konnte die Pose ganz gut von meiner Position in die Strömung bringen, so dass sie über die Kiesbank trieb und dahinter in die Kehrströmung/ den beruhigten Bereich wechselte, so ich sie mit der Rute dahin führte. Ich habe vorher auf der kiesbank mit der feeder nachgeschaut, ob Fisch vor Ort ist (und so auch Futter eingebracht) und konnte also schon ein paar Alande und Brassen fangen. 
Die Frequenz war aber bedeutend schlechter, als bei den letzten Versuchen. Mit der Bolo war dann tatsächlich der große Vorteil dieser Fischerei gleichzeitig ihr Nachteil - ich habe unentlich viele Grundeln gefangen. Wesentlich mehr, als beim stationären  Feeder-fischen. Ich habe mir das so erklärt, dass die großen Fische auf der Bank wohl Strecke machen und aktiv Futter suchen, wohingegen die kleinen Wegelagerer zwischen den Kieseln liegen und auf Leckerbissen warten.
Die Bisse waren tatsächlich auch auf Entfernung gut zu erkennen, wobei meine Posenwahl bestimmt nicht optimopti war. Ich hab mich für eine 5SSG Stickfloat entschieden und die Hauptbebleiung (5g) als Kugelblei vor den Wirbel gehängt. Aufs Vorfsch kamen dann noch zwei große Schrote.
Gefangen habe ich dann, sofern die Grundeln vorbeigeschnappt haben, auf knapp 15-20m Entfernung. 
Ein Problem war, dass die Pose vorher über eine knietief Stelle driften muss undnich dort praktisch immer Bodenkontakt habe ... um über diese Stelle zu werfen, müsste ich aber auf Statio umstellen, was fpr den Rest der Drift wieder schlechter wäre.... Probleme hat der Mann ...
Es gab jedenfalls ein paar spritzige Nasen, eine Zährte und ganz besonders hat mich die Mega-Güster gefreut (siehe Anhang von meinem Post gestern). Das war ein richtiger Bulle - ganz anders als seine silbrig schimmernden mageren Artgenossen, die man so kennt.
Ich werd mich jetzt in den kommenden Wochen mal langsam rantasten, welche Posen und Montagen so funktionieren.
Auf der anderen Seite stehen schon wieder andere Projekte an und die Zeit ist wie immer knapp ... man wird sehen.
 Die Fischerei ist jedenfalls richtig schön!
Groetjes von Niederrhein
David


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Raven87 schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine Rolle bespult und am Ende vom Vorgang hat es mir die Einlage aus dem Ring gehauen…
> Ich finde das zweite Stück nicht und hoffe, dass die Schnur keinen Schaden genommen hat…
> „Balzer Diabolo X Tele Universal“
> Die Rute ist neu und ich habe schon keine Lust mehr auf die Marke…


Das ist bei Balzer leider öfter so, die verkaufen halt ultrabilliges Zeugs für den Massenmarkt.
Die zweite Hälfte zum zusammenkleben bringt dir auch nichts ...

Aber was es bringt mit dem guten Foto: 
Diese Einlagen sind Pulverschrott. Und schau dir die kantigen Einlagen alle mal genau an, das sieht man, nix gerundet, Schnur läuft über Schabekante, und dann:
Nie wieder so einen Murks kaufen bzw. sofort retournieren, sozusagen postwendend. 
Das muss wieder zurück und alle müssen es tun, damit wir Angler die Handelskette+Hersteller dahingehend erziehen, dass Vollschrott nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und diese Kurve ist exakt die Stelle an der ich vor ziemlich genau 31 Jahren meinen ersten Fisch fing, ganz allein ohne Begleitung und Hilfe durch Erwachsene, mit meiner ersten eigenen Combo. *Ein kleiner Gründling auf Tauwurm wars,* und da wars um mich geschehen.
> 
> 
> Heut war ich ein glücklicher Minimax, hab mich ne Stunde weggeschlichen um heimlich zu angeln, manche Dinge ändern sich nie.


Was so ein kleiner Gründling anrichten kann  bei mir waren es erstmal viele mit viel Zeit gejagte Gründlinge vertikal unter mir im Klarwasser,
mit den Möglichkeiten einen 8jährigen zusammengesuchten und selbstgebauten Gerät.
_manche Dinge ändern sich nie._ 

Schade ist nur, das Freund Gründling so rar geworden ist. Faktisch ist der Gründling der stärkste Fisch in unseren Wasser, in Kilopond pro Kubikcentimeter.
Mein Uropa hat lange wie ein Einsiedler gelebt und seinen damaligen Enkeljungs immer aufgetragen, eine Pfanne Gründlinge für ihn zusammenfangen, denn das sind die besten.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, wenn ich die Tacklediskussion unterbreche, aber ich hatte ja gesagt, dass ich noch was zu dem Ausflug an den Rhein Gestern schreibe ... lasst euch nicht stören
> 
> Ich hatte jedenfalls schon länger vor mal mit der Bolo im Rhein zu fischen. Die entsprechende Rute habe ich nun schon länger im Bestand, komme aber viel zu selten dazu die zu nutzen. Naja, ich komm auch viel zu selten zum angeln an sich ... jedenfalls hab ich bisher nur "Küttfisch" mit der Rute fangen können.
> Die Idee mit der PIN hatte ich dann doch recht spontan, sollte sich aber als ganz gute Wahl erweisen (auch wenn mein Rumgehampel beim Wurf wohl noch recht witzig aussehen muss).
> 
> Die Kiesbank, die mir in den letzten Wochen immer gute Fische gebracht hat, ist recht flach, was sich doch als Problem herausgestellt hat.
> Ich konnte die Pose ganz gut von meiner Position in die Strömung bringen, so dass sie über die Kiesbank trieb und dahinter in die Kehrströmung/ den beruhigten Bereich wechselte, so ich sie mit der Rute dahin führte. Ich habe vorher auf der kiesbank mit der feeder nachgeschaut, ob Fisch vor Ort ist (und so auch Futter eingebracht) und konnte also schon ein paar Alande und Brassen fangen.
> Die Frequenz war aber bedeutend schlechter, als bei den letzten Versuchen. Mit der Bolo war dann tatsächlich der große Vorteil dieser Fischerei gleichzeitig ihr Nachteil - ich habe unentlich viele Grundeln gefangen. Wesentlich mehr, als beim stationären  Feeder-fischen. Ich habe mir das so erklärt, dass die großen Fische auf der Bank wohl Strecke machen und aktiv Futter suchen, wohingegen die kleinen Wegelagerer zwischen den Kieseln liegen und auf Leckerbissen warten.
> Die Bisse waren tatsächlich auch auf Entfernung gut zu erkennen, wobei meine Posenwahl bestimmt nicht optimopti war. Ich hab mich für eine 5SSG Stickfloat entschieden und die Hauptbebleiung (5g) als Kugelblei vor den Wirbel gehängt. Aufs Vorfsch kamen dann noch zwei große Schrote.
> Gefangen habe ich dann, sofern die Grundeln vorbeigeschnappt haben, auf knapp 15-20m Entfernung.
> Ein Problem war, dass die Pose vorher über eine knietief Stelle driften muss undnich dort praktisch immer Bodenkontakt habe ... um über diese Stelle zu werfen, müsste ich aber auf Statio umstellen, was fpr den Rest der Drift wieder schlechter wäre.... Probleme hat der Mann ...
> Es gab jedenfalls ein paar spritzige Nasen, eine Zährte und ganz besonders hat mich die Mega-Güster gefreut (siehe Anhang von meinem Post gestern). Das war ein richtiger Bulle - ganz anders als seine silbrig schimmernden mageren Artgenossen, die man so kennt.
> Ich werd mich jetzt in den kommenden Wochen mal langsam rantasten, welche Posen und Montagen so funktionieren.
> Auf der anderen Seite stehen schon wieder andere Projekte an und die Zeit ist wie immer knapp ... man wird sehen.
> Die Fischerei ist jedenfalls richtig schön!
> Groetjes von Niederrhein
> David


Toller Bericht, lieber daci7 die ganze Schilderung des Treibangelns mit Pin macht mir fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, die tolle Methode so selten einzusetzen. Und Petri zur Megagüster.
Oh, ein herzliches Petri auch noch mal an Trotta Zu dem prachtvollen Farbenprächtigen Augenhöhe, herrlicher Fisch. Und überhaupt Petris an die Fänger des Wochenendes.

Angelkumpel und ich waren gestern am Kanal walthern- es gab ausschließlich Grundeln (kann sein ich habe auch mal nen Minkbarsch)
Bei mir nicht verwunderlich, denn ich war nach langer Autofahrt sehr erschöpft und hab einfach nur am Rand auf der Steinpackung ein bisschen mit Maggothen gepitschert, ohne Futter und Looesfeed.

Kumpel wollt es aber wissen, und hatte richtig zwei Feeder oder eine Feeder und eine Bolo im Einsatz, auch korrekt angefüttert mit Sensas GG, normalerweise ein Garant für Aktivität am Platz. Hat weiter draussen wo die Grundeln sind geangelt, im Wechsel Made, Mais, Chewie(dort sehr gut auf Brassen) Oder Pellet. Jarnüscht. Wirklich seltsam, sonst fangen wir da immer und gut. Nicht ein Zupfer. Ob die Weissfische schon in die Quartiere wandern? Wirklich rätselhaft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Sohnemann wollte heute unbedingt einen Ausfluf an den Rhein machen ... nun gut. Ich wollte eh noch was ausprobieren
> Test bestanden, würd ich sagen - später mehr dazu!


Die Rute + die Rolle, darf das denn überhaupt? 

Sehr schön gezeigt , wie gut diese moderne Minibolo-Auflage performt.


----------



## Raven87

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist bei Balzer leider öfter so, die verkaufen halt ultrabilliges Zeugs für den Massenmarkt.
> Die zweite Hälfte zum zusammenkleben bringt dir auch nichts ...
> 
> Aber was es bringt mit dem guten Foto:
> Diese Einlagen sind Pulverschrott. Und schau dir die kantigen Einlagen alle mal genau an, das sieht man, nix gerundet, Schnur läuft über Schabekante, und dann:
> Nie wieder so einen Murks kaufen bzw. sofort retournieren, sozusagen postwendend.
> Das muss wieder zurück und alle müssen es tun, damit wir Angler die Handelskette+Hersteller dahingehend erziehen, dass Vollschrott nicht gebraucht wird.


Ja die Rute geht auch heute zurück. 
Ich meine das mit dem zweiten Stück nicht zum zusammen kleben, hatte mich nur gefragt, wann das Stück raus geflogen ist. Habs nicht mitbekommen und hoffe nicht, dass meine Schnur durch die scharfen Kanten beschädigt wurde. Das muss ich noch testen später. Wenn die ersten 20m sauber sind, dann müsste der Rest ja auch gut sein, da ich gleichmäßig aufgespult habe und die Schnur nicht herum geeiert ist oder so.
Der Händler hat ja jetzt erstmal das Recht auf Nachbesserung. Habe schon überlegt, ne zweiteilige Steckrute zu nehmen. Für 60€ bekommt man da ja auch schon was.
Kann dir nicht mal sagen, warum ich die Rute überhaupt gekauft habe... Ich dachte eine vernünftige Universal-Tele gehört in jede Rutentasche, aber ich fahre ohnehin immer mit dem Auto los, daher zieht das Argument nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Raven87 schrieb:


> hatte mich nur gefragt, wann das Stück raus geflogen ist. Habs nicht mitbekommen


Die billigen EInlagen findest du oft nicht wieder, wenn die z.B. richtig hart runterfallen. Weil die zerfallen zu Staub.
Wenn ich einen einfachen Serienrutenring mal aus versehen gegen die Steindecke donnere, finde ich gar nichts mehr wieder.

Einer der günstigsten & besten Anbieter auch bei Teleruten ist im Moment Daiwa, Ruten Made in Vietnam.


----------



## Raven87

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die billigen EInlagen findest du oft nicht wieder, wenn die z.B. richtig hart runterfallen. Weil die zerfallen zu Staub.
> Wenn ich einen einfachen Serienrutenring mal aus versehen gegen die Steindecke donnere, finde ich gar nichts mehr wieder.
> 
> Einer der günstigsten & besten Anbieter auch bei Teleruten ist im Moment Daiwa, Ruten Made in Vietnam.


Ja an Daiwa hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Evtl. Die "Megaforce Tele" oder die "Black Widow" als Steckrute


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers...
Wieder sechs Seiten Ükel nachgelesen, wieder hellauf begeistert ob der tollen Stories und Bilder..
Obwohl ich neun Tage auf dem Wasser war und die Fische meine Stipperplattform nur so umwuselten, bin ich nicht dazu gekommen auch nur einmal zu angeln.
War einfach viel zu sehr mit dem ollen Kahn beschäftigt - jetzt hätte ich gerne nen Smiley mit Schraubenschlüssel in der Einen, und Pinsel in der anderen Hand.
Aber es war schon beeindruckend, wieviele, zum Teil recht große, Alande um das Boot tobten..


----------



## Slappy

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> Wieder sechs Seiten Ükel nachgelesen, wieder hellauf begeistert ob der tollen Stories und Bilder..
> Obwohl ich neun Tage auf dem Wasser war und die Fische meine Stipperplattform nur so umwuselten, bin ich nicht dazu gekommen auch nur einmal zu angeln.
> War einfach viel zu sehr mit dem ollen Kahn beschäftigt - jetzt hätte ich gerne nen Smiley mit Schraubenschlüssel in der Einen, und Pinsel in der anderen Hand.
> Aber es war schon beeindruckend, wieviele, zum Teil recht große, Alande um das Boot tobten..
> Anhang anzeigen 385578
> Anhang anzeigen 385579
> Anhang anzeigen 385580


Na, das lässt ja doch noch drauf hoffen mal richtige Strecken von dir zu sehen


----------



## rhinefisher

Das wäre ne "Strecke" - fast alle deutlich ü-50.... 





Man darf allerdings im Hafen offiziell garnicht angeln.
Die sagen zwar nix, aber als Gast halte ich mich an die Regeln.


----------



## Tricast

Wir waren in den letzten Tagen auch öfter unterwegs um unser Glück zu suchen. Vorweg: Gefangen haben wir auch, wenn auch nicht die Größten so waren wir mit unserer Ausbeute aber mehr als zufrieden. Besonders gefallen hat mir die neue Feedermontage an meiner Winklepicker. Die feine Spitze zeigte jeden Kontakt an, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, besonders der Fallbiss. Ich saß vor der Rute und habe staunend zugeschaut was da wohl abgeht bis ich die Situation geschnallt habe. Mein blödes Gesicht muß für die Götter gewesen sein.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Petri euch beiden, Heinz! Hast du einfach nur mal ne andere, aber allgemein bekannte Montage ausprobiert, oder war es was komplett neues?


----------



## Tricast

Hallo Tobi, eine einfache Seitenarmmontage allerdings ohne Nubsies. Lediglich einen Karabiner zum einhängen des Feeders.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren .
Am Sonntag konnte ich auch kurzfristig für 2 Stunden ans Wasser, da wir in 2 Wochen kurzfristig doch unser Königsfischen haben wollte ich noch eine kleine Trainings-Session abhalten. 
Das Wetter war durchwachsen, Sonne/Wolken Mix und teilweise kräftige Böen, wodurch alleine die Klamottenauswahl schwierig war. (Windstille und Sonne-Kurzärmlig, sobald die Sonne weg war und ein bischen Wind - Fleecepulli wieder drüber, ich will gar nicht wissen wie oft ich dass Spiel gemacht habe )
Aber egal ich wollte vor allem auch testen, wo die Fische gerade noch stehen, also eine Rute ans andere Ufer kurz vor den Büschen geworfen, und mit der anderen den tiefsten Punkt bei 24 Metern ausgelotet. 










Auf beiden Ruten waren Method-Körbe montiert, bei dem windigen Wetter mittlerweile meine 1. Wahl, man muss nicht rätseln war das jetzt ein Biss oder nicht, wenn die Rute krumm geht, hängt der Fisch 
Nach 20 Minuten war es auch soweit, allerdings ging die Rute mit dem Korb am anderen Ufer nicht krumm sondern die Schnur erschlaffte komplett, ein Fallbiss also. 
Schnell die Schnur wieder auf Spannung gebracht und einen schönen Brassen mit 43 cm gekeschert.




Die Fische standen also am anderen Ufer, in der Mitte tat sich die komplette Zeit gar nix.
Anders an der am anderen Ufer, nach einer weiteren halben Stunde bog sich die Rute schön im Halbkreis, und der Tanz begann. Nach geschätzten 5 Minuten glitt ein schöner Schuppi mit 62 cm über den Kescherrand.




Mit so einer Ausbeute wäre ich am Königsfischen schon komplett zufrieden 
Aber noch war die Angelzeit noch nicht vorüber. Kurz nach halb drei wollte ich langsam anfangen zusammenpacken, die linke Rute hatte ich schon rausgeholt und wollte gerade zusammenstecken, als die andere Rute herumgerissen wurde. Also die Rute in der Hand fallen gelassen und hingerannt. 
Die Rute aufgenommen und dann hektisch versucht die Schnur aus dem Schnurklipp zu bekommen, gar nicht so einfach wenn der Clip grad an der Unterseite der Rolle ist und ein Fisch heftig zieht, da war ich sehr froh über die 0,26er Schnur auf der Spule.
Dann musste ich ihn erstmal vom Biberbau wegbekommen, hatte keine Lust dass er sich in irgendwelche Unterwasseräste reinflüchtet. 
Langsam aber sicher bekam ich den Burschen an mein Ufer, und beim ersten Sichtkontakt dachte ich mir, den kenn ich doch. Aber bis ich ihn dann keschern konnte dauerte es noch 20 Min. Und dann am nach dem Messen die Bestätigung, es war der gleiche 90 cm Schuppenkarpfen wie vor 2 Monaten 





Irgendwie hab ich es dieses Jahr mit den dicken Brummern, bin mal gespannt ob mir das in zwei Wochen nochmal gelingt.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu dem Bresen und den tollen Karpfen. Wirklich schöne Schuppis, nicht solche Mastviecher.


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi, eine einfache Seitenarmmontage allerdings ohne Nubsies. Lediglich einen Karabiner zum einhängen des Feeders.


Da sieht man mal wieder: Nicht (nur) Drennan macht glücklich, sondern auch die einfachen Dinge im Leben.


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Bresen und den tollen Karpfen. Wirklich schöne Schuppis, nicht solche Mastviecher.


Jaaa und die haben ordentlich Dampf, wie ein U-boot


----------



## Astacus74

Na dann mal ein fettes Petri Heil zu deinen Goldstücken  ,
Schuppis sind und bleiben doch die schönsten vorallem wenn sie so makellos sind



Racklinger schrieb:


> Jaaa und die haben ordentlich Dampf, wie ein U-boot



dem ist nichts zuzufügen, außer viel Petri Heil fürs Königsfischen

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Racklinger schrieb:


> Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren .
> Am Sonntag konnte ich auch kurzfristig für 2 Stunden ans Wasser, da wir in 2 Wochen kurzfristig doch unser Königsfischen haben wollte ich noch eine kleine Trainings-Session abhalten.
> Das Wetter war durchwachsen, Sonne/Wolken Mix und teilweise kräftige Böen, wodurch alleine die Klamottenauswahl schwierig war. (Windstille und Sonne-Kurzärmlig, sobald die Sonne weg war und ein bischen Wind - Fleecepulli wieder drüber, ich will gar nicht wissen wie oft ich dass Spiel gemacht habe )
> Aber egal ich wollte vor allem auch testen, wo die Fische gerade noch stehen, also eine Rute ans andere Ufer kurz vor den Büschen geworfen, und mit der anderen den tiefsten Punkt bei 24 Metern ausgelotet.
> Anhang anzeigen 385619
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385620
> 
> 
> Auf beiden Ruten waren Method-Körbe montiert, bei dem windigen Wetter mittlerweile meine 1. Wahl, man muss nicht rätseln war das jetzt ein Biss oder nicht, wenn die Rute krumm geht, hängt der Fisch
> Nach 20 Minuten war es auch soweit, allerdings ging die Rute mit dem Korb am anderen Ufer nicht krumm sondern die Schnur erschlaffte komplett, ein Fallbiss also.
> Schnell die Schnur wieder auf Spannung gebracht und einen schönen Brassen mit 43 cm gekeschert.
> Anhang anzeigen 385621
> 
> Die Fische standen also am anderen Ufer, in der Mitte tat sich die komplette Zeit gar nix.
> Anders an der am anderen Ufer, nach einer weiteren halben Stunde bog sich die Rute schön im Halbkreis, und der Tanz begann. Nach geschätzten 5 Minuten glitt ein schöner Schuppi mit 62 cm über den Kescherrand.
> Anhang anzeigen 385623
> 
> Mit so einer Ausbeute wäre ich am Königsfischen schon komplett zufrieden
> Aber noch war die Angelzeit noch nicht vorüber. Kurz nach halb drei wollte ich langsam anfangen zusammenpacken, die linke Rute hatte ich schon rausgeholt und wollte gerade zusammenstecken, als die andere Rute herumgerissen wurde. Also die Rute in der Hand fallen gelassen und hingerannt.
> Die Rute aufgenommen und dann hektisch versucht die Schnur aus dem Schnurklipp zu bekommen, gar nicht so einfach wenn der Clip grad an der Unterseite der Rolle ist und ein Fisch heftig zieht, da war ich sehr froh über die 0,26er Schnur auf der Spule.
> Dann musste ich ihn erstmal vom Biberbau wegbekommen, hatte keine Lust dass er sich in irgendwelche Unterwasseräste reinflüchtet.
> Langsam aber sicher bekam ich den Burschen an mein Ufer, und beim ersten Sichtkontakt dachte ich mir, den kenn ich doch. Aber bis ich ihn dann keschern konnte dauerte es noch 20 Min. Und dann am nach dem Messen die Bestätigung, es war der gleiche 90 cm Schuppenkarpfen wie vor 2 Monaten
> Anhang anzeigen 385624
> 
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich es dieses Jahr mit den dicken Brummern, bin mal gespannt ob mir das in zwei Wochen nochmal gelingt.


Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, zu den herrlichen Fischen, erstaunlich wie elegant so ein 90er Karpfen wirkt, wenn er ein schlanker Schuppi ist. Und die Vorteile der 'robusten Bissanzeige' beim Methodfeeder hatte ich garnicht mehr im Kopf. Wenn jetzt die Herbstlichen Winde einsetzen und jede Spitze nutzlos machen, gilt es daran zu denken  

Viele Petris auch an Tricast Stippi68 , schön das ihr Zufrieden seid und mit Spass bei der Sache. Da ich unseren lieben Heinz sozusagen live kenne, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das er ein blödes Gesicht macht, einen Ausdruck höchster Konzentration und Entspannung zugleich, wie er den Anhängern feiner, reaktionsfordernder Methoden eigen ist, jedoch sehr gut.


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, zu den herrlichen Fischen, erstaunlich wie elegant so ein 90er Karpfen wirkt, wenn er ein schlanker Schuppi ist. Und die Vorteile der 'robusten Bissanzeige' beim Methodfeeder hatte ich garnicht mehr im Kopf. Wenn jetzt die Herbstlichen Winde einsetzen und jede Spitze nutzlos machen, gilt es daran zu denken
> 
> Viele Petris auch an Tricast Stippi68 , schön das ihr Zufrieden seid und mit Spass bei der Sache. Da ich unseren lieben Heinz sozusagen live kenne, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das er ein blödes Gesicht macht, einen Ausdruck höchster Konzentration und Entspannung zugleich, wie er den Anhängern feiner, reaktionsfordernder Methoden eigen ist, jedoch sehr gut.


Freut mich wenn ich eine Inspiration geben konnte


----------



## Thomas.

Racklinger schrieb:


> es war der gleiche 90 cm Schuppenkarpfen wie vor 2 Monaten


dickes Petri, dann hast du jetzt also einen Stuntkarpfen! heißt der auch Norbert wie der Döbel von Minimax


----------



## Racklinger

Thomas. schrieb:


> dickes Petri, dann hast du jetzt also einen Stuntkarpfen! heißt der auch Norbert wie der Döbel von Minimax


neee, ich denke da eher an Xaver


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> dickes Petri, dann hast du jetzt also einen Stuntkarpfen! heißt der auch Norbert wie der Döbel von Minimax


Ach, ich hab Norb schon vor einiger Zeit die Freiheit geschenkt, nach seiner überzeugenden Darstellung eines 55ers, komplett mit Minikeschers und Fake-Massstab.
Verfrüht, denn an meinem Flüsschen regieren nun solche Anfänger und Amateure wie dieser hier von gestern.





Immerhin, die Temperaturen sinken, die Pegel steigen und viele Anzeichen deuten darauf hin, daß es bald wieder besser wird, dieser Honk-Honk-Konvoi Zum Beispiel:


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Racklinger , was für ein wunderschöner Fisch...
Da fällt mir noch was ein: als ich auf dem Boot saß, habe ich ja massig Alande beobachten dürfen.
Diese Fische waren ohne Unterlass damit beschäftigt Wasserflöhe von der Oberfläche zu schlürfen und wurden gelegentlich dabei von Enten unterstützt.
Wenn ich versucht habe die Alande zu füttern, wurde Schwimmbrot völlig ignoriert, während kleine Teigkugeln bedenkenlos genommen wurden.
Habe ich so noch nie erlebt - für mich waren Alande immer typische Schwimmbrotfische...


----------



## Jason

Racklinger 
Auch von mir ein fettes Petri Heil. Dann wünsche ich dir mal so einen Erfolg beim Königsfischen. 
Die Woche soll es ja trocken bleiben und da ich den Rest der Woche noch Urlaub habe, werde ich mal zu den Teichen fahren. Wer weiß, wann ich mal wieder wirklich Zeit habe. Wenn ich eure wunderschöne Fangergebnisse sehe werde ich nervös. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs, 
Ich bin sehr sehr glücklich weil ich mir heute bei meinem Angelhändler eine seelenlose neumodische Statio extra für die im Bau befindliche MkV gekeuft habe. Das wollte ich mit Euch teilen.

Und zwar ist es natürlich eine Daiwa geworden,  Geschmacksrichtung Exceler. Diesmal aus verschiedenen Gründen in der 3000er Größe (statt meiner üblichen 2500er).





Natürlich knöpft mein Angelhändler mir ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, und ohne Gnade den OVP ab, überall sonst gibt's die für ca 20 Geld weniger.
Aber, und damit wird sie nun zur perfekten Partnerin für die neue Rute, ich konnte eine tiefe und eine Flache E-Spule 17er Exceler für jeweils nen Zehner abstauben, plus 200m Stroft 18er für nen Fünfer. Das befriedigt meinen allroundigen Ansatz und mein Blingblingfaible.
Und dann hab ich zuhause die doofe T-Knob Kurbel gegen die schöne kleine Kurbel meiner 2500er 17 Exceler getauscht, wegen dem viel besseren kleinen Knob und für extra-Bling.




Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die Originalspule kriegt passendes Geflecht und kommt sicher ins Archiv, die Tiefe 17er Spule kriegt ne Lage 22er Schnur verpasst und ist immer dabei.
So jetzt wirds mal Zeit zu Wickeln.. 
Heissa,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Petri zu der schicken Haspel!
Ich hab auch eingekauft - Minimax Evtl. Ist der auch für dich interessant?!





Und dazu gabs noch nen Liter halb und halb. 





Morgen geht's wieder an den großen Strom, sofern nicht alle Stricke reißen!

Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Petri zu der schicken Haspel!
> Ich hab auch eingekauft - Minimax Evtl. Ist der auch für dich interessant?!
> Anhang anzeigen 385665
> 
> 
> Und dazu gabs noch nen Liter halb und halb.
> Anhang anzeigen 385667
> 
> 
> Morgen geht's wieder an den großen Strom, sofern nicht alle Stricke reißen!
> 
> Groetjes
> David




Oho, Maden 'Schranke' nicht einfach zu ergattern hierzulande.. 
Der Schirm ist interessant- ich hab die N'Zon Schirme nur in blau gesehen, in Grün wären sie ne Option. Hättest Du nähre Angaben oder nen Link?
Ansonsten, befeuert Durch die sehr interessante Schirm/Brollie/Shelter Diskussion hier habe ich etwas recherchiert. Aber es ist schwer sich aufgrund nackter Zahlen sich ein Bild zu machen, das ist wohl so wie bei Taschen und Rucksäcken.
Auf dem Weg zum Langstreckenflüssen liegt ein Moritz und ein Askari Shop direkt zusammen (wohl so ne Art Rewe/Aldi Symbiose) da werd ich mal anhalten und ausgiebig die Ware begrabbeln.


----------



## daci7

Unser Küchenlicht täuscht - der Schirm ist blau. Nicht agressiv, aber eben blau. Mich juckt das ehrlich gesagt nicht so- so selten wie der benutzt wird, soll der in erster Linie praktisch sein.
Rote Maden gibbet hier zum gleichen Kurs und in gleichen Mengen wie die weißen - liegt wohl an der Nähe zu NL und den selben Zulieferern.


----------



## geomas

Mal wieder ein „Hallo” in die Stammtischrunde - schön zu sehen, daß Ihr weder rastet noch rostet.

Petri zu den Fängen allerorten, so rein optisch stach ein Goldbarren aus Berlin heraus. Das neue Feederrig von Heinz interessiert mich natürlich - vielleicht kannst Du es mal vorstellen. Spannend auch die Aland-Beobachtungen des Sprtsfrnds rhinefisher.

Und das ist auch das Stichwort: hier im Stadthafen beobachtete ich ein paar Mal Gruppen von Fischen, die an einem Regenwasser-Kanalisations-Ablauf in das Stadthafen-Wasser standen. Und zwar recht nah an der Oberfläche. Größe so gut 30 bis Mitte 40cm. Irgendwie traue ich mir keine Bestimmung zu: instinktiv tendiere ich eher zu Brassen als zu Alanden, würde mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren lassen.







Die Flossenform irritiert mich, eine mögliche „Brassen-Hochrückigkeit” mag der Blick ins Wasser verzerrt haben.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Tricast

Es ist eine Freude von Dir zu lesen lieber Geomas und das es Dir soweit gut geht. Ich werde die Montage mal fotografieren und hier einstellen.
Würde mich freuen von Dir in Zukunft hier wieder mehr von Dir zu lesen.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin geomas ..
Schön dass Du mal wieder hier bist..
Mit dem Bild kann ich nicht viel anfangen - das könnte alles Mögliche sein..
Fang doch mal ein zwei von den Burschen..


----------



## rustaweli

Schön Dich wieder zu lesen geomas ! 
Sehe das Maul nicht richtig, aber könnte es sich um jüngere Rapfentrupps handeln?


----------



## Slappy

daci7 schrieb:


> Rote Maden gibbet hier zum gleichen Kurs und in gleichen Mengen wie die weißen - liegt wohl an der Nähe zu NL und den selben Zulieferern.


Im Namen aller Ükelbrüder, was kosten die bei dir und wo dürfen wir unsere Bestellungen hin schicken???   

Petri an alle Fänge der letzten Zeit. Waren ja durchaus auch sehr schöne Fische bei. 

Ich komme aktuell kaum ans Wasser.... Und es ist auch schon echt herbstlich geworden. Das gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut. Aber es wird hoffentlich. 
Für heute war ein Kurzansitz angedacht. Aber Töchterlein hat beschlossen heute so richtig zu Husten. Also heißt es Kinderbetreuung statt angeln. 
Am Wochenende steht aber endlich angeln an! Samstag findet die JHV statt mit anschließendem Herbstfischen und das auch noch am Hausweiher. Leider habe ich am Abend Rufbereitschaft. Und Sonntag geht es um 8 los, schauen ob die Schnabeldöbel bereits angefangen haben sich Speck anzufressen.


----------



## daci7

Slappy schrieb:


> Im Namen aller Ükelbrüder, was kosten die bei dir und wo dürfen wir unsere Bestellungen hin schicken???


 
Je nach Kondition zwischen 6€/l für top Kriecher und halbfitte gibbet geschenkt.
Hier geht's jetzt auch los. Karre packen und Abflug. Frisch ist es.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein „Hallo” in die Stammtischrunde - schön zu sehen, daß Ihr weder rastet noch rostet.
> 
> Petri zu den Fängen allerorten, so rein optisch stach ein Goldbarren aus Berlin heraus. Das neue Feederrig von Heinz interessiert mich natürlich - vielleicht kannst Du es mal vorstellen. Spannend auch die Aland-Beobachtungen des Sprtsfrnds rhinefisher.
> 
> Und das ist auch das Stichwort: hier im Stadthafen beobachtete ich ein paar Mal Gruppen von Fischen, die an einem Regenwasser-Kanalisations-Ablauf in das Stadthafen-Wasser standen. Und zwar recht nah an der Oberfläche. Größe so gut 30 bis Mitte 40cm. Irgendwie traue ich mir keine Bestimmung zu: instinktiv tendiere ich eher zu Brassen als zu Alanden, würde mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Flossenform irritiert mich, eine mögliche „Brassen-Hochrückigkeit” mag der Blick ins Wasser verzerrt haben.
> Was meint Ihr?



Hallo Georg,
schön dass du mal wieder reinschaust.
Ich sag Aland.
Fang doch mal einen davon.


----------



## Tobias85

Hallo geomas  Für mich sieht das auch nach Aland als nach Brassen aus, die Afterflosse ist ja recht kurz.


----------



## daci7

Kurzer Frontbericht: ich komme weder zum Rauchen, noch zum Schreiben, daher nur Bilder!


----------



## Astacus74

Also mir schaut das auch nach Aland aus, wenn nicht dann Döbel oder Rapfen für Brassen fehlt mir der hohe Rücken, versuch doch mal dein Glück dann weißt du was da rumschwimmt 



daci7 schrieb:


> Kurzer Frontbericht: ich komme weder zum Rauchen, noch zum Schreiben, daher nur Bilder!


Na dann noch dickes Petri Heil, das mach neidisch
ich will auch am Wasser sitzen und fangen aber der Röchelhusten und die Schnoddernase wollen nicht muß zum Sonntag fit sein da ist Vereinsangeln vor der Haustür da darf ich nicht fehlen

Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

FÜÜÜÜÜSCH ... ZIELFÜÜÜÜÜSCH! Nach unzähligen Alanden und Brassen endlich .... Barbara!!


----------



## Astacus74

Na dann ein dickes Petri Heil auf Barbara und was für eine Hübsche ich weiß garnicht ob bei mir in der Elbe auch welche schwimmen, weiter stromauf soll es ja welche geben.
Hier in Hitzacker hab ich es noch nicht probiert wie gesagt ab Magdeburg aufwärts soll es klappen, hier ist das wohl wie ein Sechser im Lotto.

Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na dann ein dickes Petri Heil auf Barbara und was für eine Hübsche ich weiß garnicht ob bei mir in der Elbe auch welche schwimmen, weiter stromauf soll es ja welche geben.
> Hier in Hitzacker hab ich es noch nicht probiert wie gesagt ab Magdeburg aufwärts soll es klappen, hier ist das wohl wie ein Sechser im Lotto.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Versuch macht kluch, was?! 
Ich breche jetzt ab und hole die Kinder aus der KiTa.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> FÜÜÜÜÜSCH ... ZIELFÜÜÜÜÜSCH! Nach unzähligen Alanden und Brassen endlich .... Barbara!!
> Anhang anzeigen 385710
> Anhang anzeigen 385711


Ein wunderbarer Schlusstein für einen tollen Angeltag, ich freue mich sehr für Dich


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> FÜÜÜÜÜSCH ... ZIELFÜÜÜÜÜSCH! Nach unzähligen Alanden und Brassen endlich .... Barbara!!
> Anhang anzeigen 385710
> Anhang anzeigen 385711




Tolle Fische, David.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Slappy

daci7 , mega! Petri zu dem offensichtlich sehr erfolgreichem Angeltag


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> FÜÜÜÜÜSCH ... ZIELFÜÜÜÜÜSCH! Nach unzähligen Alanden und Brassen endlich .... Barbara!!
> Anhang anzeigen 385710
> Anhang anzeigen 385711


Dickes Petri, ich glaube ich werde verstärkt über einen Rheinschein nachdenken  da ich ja nicht weit weg bin von da, bis jetzt habe ich ja davon abgesehen da der gute Herr rhinefisher bis jetzt meine Rheinfangvorhersage war , schön das es hier wenigstens Fisch gibt


----------



## Tobias85

Die ist alles andere als klein..Petri daci7!


----------



## Jason

daci7 
Ich freu mich für dich für diese tolle Barbe. Petri Heil. 
geomas 
Schön, das du mal wieder vorbei schaust. Bei der Fischbestimmung kann ich nicht weiter helfen. Wurden ja genügend Vorschläge abgegeben. Fang ihn doch, dann weißt du, und wir, was es für einer ist. 
Morgen werde ich noch einmal im Garten schuften und gegen Abend packe ich mein Zeugs für Freitag zusammen. Nach dem Mittag hau ich hier ab. Dann gehört der Rest des Tages mir. Ick freu mi.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

geomas 
Ahoi und alle guten Wünsche nach Rostock, schön von DIr zu lesen.
Und eine harte Nuss gibst Du uns zu knacken: Ich sehe, das selbst unsere FIschkenner zögerlich sind. Der Hinweis auf die optische Verkürzung durchs Wasser ist
richtig und verunsichernd zugleich. Ich wills auch mal versuchen, auf dem Blinder-mit-Krückstock-Weg:
1) größerer Cyprinide. aber keiner aus dem Karpfenumfeld.
2) kein Döbel, trotz dem grossen weissen Mäulchen, weil... ich spüre es (und zweidrei andere Argumente).
3) kein Brassen,  kein Rapfen wegen der kurzen Afterflosse (wurde schon richtigerweise drauf hingewiesen)
4) keine Nase wg. Region
5) einen jungen Importgraser etc. schliesse ich einfach mal aus.
6. Bleibt eigentlich nur Mr. Aland übrig- falls ich kein wichtiges Merkmal übersehen habe. Dann würden auch die deutlichen, aber dennoch kleineren als beim Johnnie
Schuppen Sinn ergeben, ebenso wie das weisse Mäulchen, die gestreckte (+-Lichtbrechung) Gestalt, die kurze Afterflosse,.

Und außerdem: Größere gestreckte Cypriniden, die seelenruhig an der Oberfläche rumpimmeln, weil sie wissen, das der Beobachter keine Angel dabei hat,
können nur Döbel oder Alande sein. Und da es kein Döbel ist, und da rhinefisher (Huhu, grüß DIch, alter Stammtischbruder!) erst jüngst ganz herrliche Aufnahmen von Alanden, die einen ähnlichen Habitus und Verhalten zeigen hier im Ükel eingestellt hat sag ich:

Aland-

Es sei denn, es ist ne andere Spezies, wie Forellenbarsch oder Meeräsche..


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Meeräsche..


Lach nicht, aber so auf den allerersten Blick... habe ich genau diese vermutet.. .
Passt zwar bei dem rechten Fisch sehr gut, aber der Linke erscheint mir doch zu hochrückig.
Für die Bestimmung zum Aland fehlt mir ein Hauch von rot an den Flossen.


----------



## rustaweli

Kurze Afterflosse und Rapfen. Hmm.
Rapfen:





Zumal ich die Flosse auf Geo's Bild so klein garnicht empfinde.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein wunderbarer Schlusstein für einen tollen Angeltag, ich freue mich sehr für Dich





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Fische, David.
> Petri Heil.





Slappy schrieb:


> daci7 , mega! Petri zu dem offensichtlich sehr erfolgreichem Angeltag





Thomas. schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, ich glaube ich werde verstärkt über einen Rheinschein nachdenken


Mach das! Es gibt Fische und Stellen ohne Ende für fast jeden Geschmack 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die ist alles andere als klein..Petri daci7!





Jason schrieb:


> daci7
> Ich freu mich für dich für diese
> 
> Gruß Jason


Vielen lieben Dank  Männer, es war wirklich ein klasse Tag am Wasser!
Es ging schon brachial los. Ich hatte zwei Ruten dabei, mit dem Plan beide in der selben Spur mit unterschiedlichen Ködern zu fischen. Downstream mit nem großen Happen und Upstream mit Madenbündel. Ich Vollidiot habe natürlich mit der oberen Rute angefangen zu Füttern und dann direkt ein Vorfsch mit 7-8 Maden eingehangen... so habe ich eine knappe halbe Stunde gebraucht, bis ich meinen ersten Kaffee und eine Beruhigungszigarette genießen konnte ... die zweite Rute rein zu bringen war, gelinde gesagt, ein halsbrecherisches Unternehmen. So ist mir in einem Moment der Unachtsamkeit (Montage für Rute zwei knüppern) schon mit dem zweiten oder dritten Korb mein Dreibein umgerissen worden... Brachiale Bisse waren das heute, man man man.
Dabei hat die Feederauflage direkt die Grätsche gemacht und ich einen riesen Schreck. Der Fisch war natürlich weg ... schätze mal, das war ebenfalls eine Barbara?! Gott sei Dank hatte ich noch ne Buzzer Bar und V-Auflagen in der Rutentasche!





Ich habe dann schnell beide Ruten auf Neondumbell plus Made bzw Hookpellet umgestellt, um wenigstens ein wenig Ruhe zu haben. So habe ich auch den ganzen Tag über keinen Fisch u40 gefangen. Die Hook Pellets sind auch kurz später aus dem Repertoir geflogen - halten nicht lang genug und sind nicht auffällig genug.
Die Frequenz hat irgendwann nachgelassen, aber es kamen trotzdem kontinuierlich fische auf dem Platz. 





Ich saß diesmal auch eher am Kopf der (sehr flachen) schüttung, weswegen ich nicht so nah am Wasser sitzen konnte, wie ich es eigentlich mag. Wenn ein großer Verband vorbei kam sind schon mal ein paar Meter schüttung erst freigelegt und dann mit Schmackes überspielt worden- man hat sich zeitweise gefühlt wie in der Brandung. Die Strömungen dabei sind schon brachial. Ich hatte ja mal mit dem Gedanken geliebäugelt ein klitzekleines bisschen die knietiefe Kiesbank mit der Wathose und Fliegenrute zu erforschen ... no way. Das ist ein One-Way-Ticket, wenn der falsche Kahn kommt.









Gegen Ende habe ich noch versucht mit der Pin zu glänzen, aber offensichtlich hatte ich kein Guthaben mehr auf dem Karmakonto ... jedenfalls habe ich beim Versuch den Wallis Cast zu meistern (kann ja nicht so schwer sein) eine Perrücke gezaubert wie ich sie nur wenigen Friseuren  zutrauen würde ... naja, Übung macht den Meister oder so.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lach nicht, aber so auf den allerersten Blick... habe ich genau diese vermutet.. .


Ich würds nie wagen zu lachen, ich habs nicht umsonst gesagt- als kurzer Impuls kamen mir die schönen Hafenbewohner auch in den Sinn.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lach nicht, aber so auf den allerersten Blick... habe ich genau diese vermutet.. .
> Passt zwar bei dem rechten Fisch sehr gut, aber der Linke erscheint mir doch zu hochrückig.
> Für die Bestimmung zum Aland fehlt mir ein Hauch von rot an den Flossen.


Ich glaube den Hauch von Rot kannste durch die grüne Suppe nicht sehen.
Gibt ja auch durchaus Exemplare, bei denen ist dieser Hauch wirklich nur marginal ...


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kurze Afterflosse und Rapfen. Hmm.
> Rapfen:
> Anhang anzeigen 385759
> 
> Zumal ich die Flosse auf Geo's Bild so klein garnicht empfinde.


ja, stimmt schon, vor allem muss man die Verzerrung im AUge behalten.
Aber ich glaube, selbst bei verkürzter Perspektive würde die lange, Saumähnliche und sehr konkave Rapfenafterflosse anders aussehen, als beim Geofisch. plus, ein vorgestülptes Saug-Maul ist ist ebenfalls klar zu erkennen.
Oh und, Geomas Revier ist, soweit ich mich erinnere, sehr arm an Ukeleien. unserem Wappenfisch. Und jeder weiss, das Rapfen in warmen Sommernächten aus Ükeleien entstehen:





Ich bin mir auch nicht sehr sicher, eine knifflige Aufgabe -und vielleicht sollten wir mal die Spur des optisch verzerrten Brassens ncoch mal überdenken.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Mach das! Es gibt Fische und Stellen ohne Ende für fast jeden Geschmack


überlegte gerade ob ich mir für Samstag einen Tagesschein zulege, bin dann mal meine Ruten durch gegangen und kam zu den Schluss das ich für den Rhein eventuell nur meine 3,5lb 13ft Karpfenruten hätte.
werde mich jetzt erstmal mit dem Rhein beschäftigen und ein wenig lesen was ich dort für Ruten(wg) und Rollen(Schnüre) haben müsste, habe zwar den Rhein direkt vor der Tür aber er hat mich bis zu deinen Berichten nicht wirklich gereizt (war in 30 Jahren vielleicht 3x dort).  
wenn ich neue Ruten und Rollen dafür haben muss bis Du daci7 schuld daran


----------



## rustaweli

An erster Stelle erst einmal einen Dank und ein Petri an daci7 , Respekt! Für Fänge UND Berichte! 

Tja, Geo's geheimnisvolle Fische. Ich weiß auch nicht weiter. Mit dem Maul hast Du schon Recht Minimax ! Kann es vielleicht daran liegen daß Rapfen ähnlich dem Dickopf in jungen Jahren friedlich leben? Ich verzweifle noch. 
Bin dafür daß der hohe Ükelrat zusammenkommt und einen Beschluß verfasst welcher unseren geomas zum Fang eines dieser Fische veranlaßt!


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> überlegte gerade ob ich mir für Samstag einen Tagesschein zulege, bin dann mal meine Ruten durch gegangen und kam zu den Schluss das ich für den Rhein eventuell nur meine 3,5lb 13ft Karpfenruten hätte.
> werde mich jetzt erstmal mit dem Rhein beschäftigen und ein wenig lesen was ich dort für Ruten(wg) und Rollen(Schnüre) haben müsste, habe zwar den Rhein direkt vor der Tür aber er hat mich bis zu deinen Berichten nicht wirklich gereizt (war in 30 Jahren vielleicht 3x dort).
> wenn ich neue Ruten und Rollen dafür haben muss bis Du daci7 schuld daran


Also ich habe gestern zwei Feeder Ruten mit 70 und 150g WG gefischt. Im Strömungsschatten kann man mit leichtem Besteck schon viel reißen!


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> überlegte gerade ob ich mir für Samstag einen Tagesschein zulege, bin dann mal meine Ruten durch gegangen und kam zu den Schluss das ich für den Rhein eventuell nur meine 3,5lb 13ft Karpfenruten hätte.
> werde mich jetzt erstmal mit dem Rhein beschäftigen und ein wenig lesen was ich dort für Ruten(wg) und Rollen(Schnüre) haben müsste, habe zwar den Rhein direkt vor der Tür aber er hat mich bis zu deinen Berichten nicht wirklich gereizt (war in 30 Jahren vielleicht 3x dort).
> wenn ich neue Ruten und Rollen dafür haben muss bis Du daci7 schuld daran


Na dann Petri und viel Spaß vorab!
Hätte da, falls Tackle gesucht, nen Tipp. Aber nicht ganz günstig. Spiele jedoch auch schon länger mit Gedanken an solch eine Rute. Wohl wie gemacht für Fluss und kampfstärkere Flüsse. 
Jedoch nicht für Grundangeln.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern zwei Feeder Ruten mit 70 und 150g WG gefischt. Im Strömungsschatten kann man mit leichtem Besteck schon viel reißen!


eine Feeder mit 75gr. hätte ich, und 150g geht auch mit der 3,5lb. zum Testen muss das reichen.
Treibender Pose mache ich mir keine Gedanken da bin ich (wäre) breit genug aufgestellt.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Na dann Petri und viel Spaß vorab!
> Hätte da, falls Tackle gesucht, nen Tipp. Aber nicht ganz günstig. Spiele jedoch auch schon länger mit Gedanken an solch eine Rute. Wohl wie gemacht für Fluss und kampfstärkere Flüsse.
> Jedoch nicht für Grundangeln.


dann lasse mal bitte hören  , wobei Teuer und Rhein nicht wirklich passt, Steine Sand = Kratzer = nicht meins= muss dann meine Feeder Rute und Rolle doch Zuhause lassen eben so meine Karpfenruten, ich brauche also doch billig neu Zeugs.


daci7 schrieb:


> So ist mir in einem Moment der Unachtsamkeit (Montage für Rute zwei knüppern) schon mit dem zweiten oder dritten Korb mein Dreibein umgerissen worden


stelle mir gerade im geistigen Auge vor wie meine Preston mit Ultegra auf die Steine knallt, ein Alptraum.


----------



## Raven87

Hat Jemand nen Tip für einen Rutenständer für den Rhein, wo die Endkappen nicht im Matsch landen? Müsste dann nen Brandungsständer sein vermutlich, den will ich aber mit einer breiten weichen Rutenauflage ausstatten.


----------



## Tricast

Brandungsdreibein ist schon der richtige Ansatz und dann noch etwas Basteln für die Rutenauflage wenn es eine breite Auflage werden soll. Oder eben ein Riverfeederdreibein, dann muß auch gebastelt werden für die Enkappen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Raven87

Tricast schrieb:


> Brandungsdreibein ist schon der richtige Ansatz und dann noch etwas Basteln für die Rutenauflage wenn es eine breite Auflage werden soll. Oder eben ein Riverfeederdreibein, dann muß auch gebastelt werden für die Enkappen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich glaube, dass ich dann lieber ein Brandungsdreibein nehme und an der Rutenauflage bastel.
Wäre nicht traurig drum, wenn ihr mir eure Lösungen vorstellt  (ein einfacher Link reicht)


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> gute Herr @rhinefisher bis jetzt meine Rheinfangvorhersage war


Ich habe dir aber auch gesagt, dass Du mich da nicht als representativ ansehen darfst, denn zum Einen sind die Verhältnisse bei euch da oben ganz Andere, zum Anderen ist meine Art der Angelei, nun wie formuliere ich es am besten, etwas nachlässig....
Wenn man sich auch nur etwas bemüht, kommt man selbst hier an einige Fische.
Mir macht es halt seit einigen Jahren nichtmehr so den Spaß unter diesen Umständen( kein Verzehr..) zu fischen.
Gemütlich am Wasser sitzten, den Captain_H00k vollquatschen und die Seele baumeln lassen... .
Du hast doch schon mitbekommen wie das bei mir läuft...
Ausserdem habe ich dir doch angeboten dich zu Zander und Barbe zu führen.
Dabei habe ich dann zwar nur wenig Zeit dich mit meinem Gequassel zu erheitern, aber dafür fangen wir auch...
Also lasse dich bloß nicht durch mein persönliches Versagen entmutigen.
Zwar sind die Bestände auch bei euch ziehmlich eingebrochen, aber es geht schon noch was...
Zack die Karte gekauft und dann auf Barbe - die gute Zeit dafür beginnt sobald das Wasser wieder etwas steigt.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. 
Wie gesagt, ist nichts zum Grundangeln. Wenn Du Dich doch für den Rhein entscheidest, irgendwann keine Lust auf Futterschlacht, Ansitz u Grundeln hast, kannst die ja im Hinterkopf behalten. Mobil unterwegs an großen Flüssen, ob mit stationärer driften oder mit Pin trotten. Ob auf Döbel, Barben, Karpfen oder gar Zander mit Köfi. Hab die wie gesagt schon länger auf der Wunschliste, wie noch 1-2 andere von denen. 
Gemeint ist die #2. 








						Cadence CR10 18ft Match Fishing Rods - Cadence Fishing
					

The Cadence CR10 18ft Match rod is a match fishing rod is designed for coarse match fishing applications on both commercial and natural venues.




					www.cadencefishing.co.uk


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Thomas.
> Wie gesagt, ist nichts zum Grundangeln. Wenn Du Dich doch für den Rhein entscheidest, irgendwann keine Lust auf Futterschlacht, Ansitz u Grundeln hast, kannst die ja im Hinterkopf behalten. Mobil unterwegs an großen Flüssen, ob mit stationärer driften oder mit Pin trotten. Ob auf Döbel, Barben, Karpfen oder gar Zander mit Köfi. Hab die wie gesagt schon länger auf der Wunschliste, wie noch 1-2 andere von denen.
> Gemeint ist die #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadence CR10 18ft Match Fishing Rods - Cadence Fishing
> 
> 
> The Cadence CR10 18ft Match rod is a match fishing rod is designed for coarse match fishing applications on both commercial and natural venues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cadencefishing.co.uk


Hi, wenn Du mit dem Gedanken spielst Dir eine 18 ft Match zu kaufen frage doch mal die, die eine 17 oder 18 ft Match haben oder hatten. Der Tenor, den ich immer vernehme, ist der, lieber eine Bolo in 6m. Minimax müsste auch eine Acolyte in 17 ft haben (hat er überhaupt schon mal damit geangelt?).

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Hi, wenn Du mit dem Gedanken spielst Dir eine 18 ft Match zu kaufen frage doch mal die, die eine 17 oder 18 ft Match haben oder hatten. Der Tenor, den ich immer vernehme, ist der, lieber eine Bolo in 6m. Minimax müsste auch eine Acolyte in 17 ft haben (hat er überhaupt schon mal damit geangelt?).
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Was geben die Erfahrenen als Grund an? Transport? Weiß jetzt auch nicht was Bolo wiegen beim Preisvergleich. Die #2 wiegt knappe 260.
Vielleicht kann ja Minimax oder gar jemand anderes was zum Pro/Contra schreiben.
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Thomas.
> Wie gesagt, ist nichts zum Grundangeln. Wenn Du Dich doch für den Rhein entscheidest, irgendwann keine Lust auf Futterschlacht, Ansitz u Grundeln hast, kannst die ja im Hinterkopf behalten. Mobil unterwegs an großen Flüssen, ob mit stationärer driften oder mit Pin trotten. Ob auf Döbel, Barben, Karpfen oder gar Zander mit Köfi. Hab die wie gesagt schon länger auf der Wunschliste, wie noch 1-2 andere von denen.
> Gemeint ist die #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadence CR10 18ft Match Fishing Rods - Cadence Fishing
> 
> 
> The Cadence CR10 18ft Match rod is a match fishing rod is designed for coarse match fishing applications on both commercial and natural venues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cadencefishing.co.uk


für den Rhein viel zu teuer, und anstatt 1000 Ringe wie bei 13-14ft, 2000 Ringe wo die Schnur durch muss, sehr nett gemeint aber nee ist nix für mich auch beim Gewicht sehe ich Probleme wegen Kopflastig? große Rolle?


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bin dafür daß der hohe Ükelrat zusammenkommt und einen Beschluß verfasst welcher unseren @geomas zum Fang eines dieser Fische veranlaßt!


Sehe ich auch so. Mit etwas Schwimmbrot oder Maden schießen sollten die doch zu bekommen sein, wenn die dort regelmäßig stehen.

Allerdings finde ich auch, dass Minimax mit seiner Mütze fast noch einen besseren Privatermittler abgeben würde.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich auch, dass @Minimax mit seiner Mütze fast noch einen besseren Privatermittler abgeben würde.



Ich denke auch er macht sich gut als Ükel-Sherlock.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was geben die Erfahrenen als Grund an? Transport? Weiß jetzt auch nicht was Bolo wiegen beim Preisvergleich. Die #2 wiegt knappe 260.
> Vielleicht kann ja Minimax oder gar jemand anderes was zum Pro/Contra schreiben.
> Danke für den Hinweis!


Für mich sind die Gründe vielfältig; Transport, Gewicht und eine gewisse, allen mir bekannten 17füssern innewohnende, Schwabbeligkeit.
Selbst 14er betrachte ich oft mit einiger Skepsis, 15er kenne ich keine die mir wirklich gut gefällt.
Na ja - villeicht die Sphere... 
13er sind schnell und handlich, 6m Bolos leicht und für fast alles lang genug - deshalb sind diese Varianten eigentlich meine Lieblingslängen.
Wobei ich seit einigen Monaten nur noch mit einer 4,5m Billigbolo vom Ali unterwegs bin....
Letztendlich reine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## Tricast

Der Prof. als Verfechter der Bolo sollte mal seine Eindrücke hier kundtun. Für 220,- € gibt es auch schon sehr gute Bolo´s in 6m.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Prof. als Verfechter der Bolo sollte mal seine Eindrücke hier kundtun. Für 220,- € gibt es auch schon sehr gute Bolo´s in 6m.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ganz genau, Heinz.
Aber bisher steht ja noch die Matchrute an, so wie ich das verstehe.

Ich würde über 4,20m immer ne Bolo vorziehen. Die ist einfacher zu transportieren, montieren und weniger wabbelig.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> weniger wabbelig.


Das ist für mich der Hauptpunkt.


----------



## Tricast

Tricast schrieb:


> Hi, wenn Du mit dem Gedanken spielst Dir eine 18 ft Match zu kaufen frage doch mal die, die eine 17 oder 18 ft Match haben oder hatten. Der Tenor, den ich immer vernehme, ist der, lieber eine Bolo in 6m. Minimax müsste auch eine Acolyte in 17 ft haben (hat er überhaupt schon mal damit geangelt?).
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Lieber Prof. hier noch mal meine Meinung zu einer 18 ft Match. Die Match soll 220.-€ kosten und für 2 - 20 gr. Wurfgewicht sein. Vielleicht kannst Du ja dem Rustaweli eine Empfehlung geben?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Lieber Prof. hier noch mal meine Meinung zu einer 18 ft Match. Die Match soll 220.-€ kosten und für 2 - 20 gr. Wurfgewicht sein. Vielleicht kannst Du ja dem Rustaweli eine Empfehlung geben?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Jetzt laßt die Preußen bitte nicht so schnell meine Bank beschiessen! 
Hab sie schon länger auf dem Radar, mehr bisher nicht. Sowie noch andere von denen, welche auf der Insel nicht schlecht wegkommen.


----------



## Tricast

Hallo Rustaweli, es hat nichts mit der Firma zu tun! Nur eine Match in 18 ft würde ich mir nicht antun. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> welche auf der Insel nicht schlecht wegkommen.



Die benutzen da auch kaum bis gar keine Bolos.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die benutzen da auch kaum bis gar keine Bolos.


doch nicht so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wie ich immer dachte die Engländer


----------



## Minimax

#Bologneserute #Matchrute, überlang

Die Vorredner habens bereits gesagt, das Konzept der klassischen englischen 12/13ft Matchrute stößt irgendwann an seine sinnvollen Grenzen manche sagen ab 15ft andere, ich zb. bereits ab 14ft oder darunter. Darüber beginnt die Domäne der Bologneseruten. Das die letzteren die technisch bessere Lösung für Rutenlängen über viereinhalb meter sind, zeigt sich ja schon in dem Hersteller- und Variantenreichtum der Bolos, dem nur wenige "überlange" klassische Dreiteilermatches, gegenüberstehen, ich nenne als aktuelle Modelle die von rustaweli verlinkte Cadence oder die in meinem Besitz befindliche Acolyte 17ft.

Ich sage mal was zur Acolyte: Die von Thomas. , Professor Tinca und rhinefisher her vorgebrachten Kritikpunkte alle treffen auf sie zu: Sie ist zwar ausgesprochen leicht, mit u. 200gr aber aufgesteckt verwandeln die Überschübe und 537 Ringe mit ihren Lackwicklungen sie in einen gewaltigen Hebel (und es ist ist richtig für Bolos und lange Matches schwere Rollen zu wählen aus Balancegründen). Die RInge sind auch furchtbar im Gebrauch, denn das Auffädeln der Schnur wird zur Qual. Ganz abgesehen davon das sich im zusammengelegten Zustand 20 oder mehr extrem empfindliche, filigrane Matchringlein auf ca. 1,80m länge dreifach verteilen und die Unglücksgötter herausfordern. Diese Nachteile wiegen buchstäblich schwerer als die Vorteile vieler Ringe hinsichtlich Aktion und nassem Blank.

Und zumindest für die 17ft Acolyte gilt: Sie ist keine längere Accoplus, sie ist eine ganz andere Rute. Ihr Line Rating ist mit 4lbs angegeben, und ihre zarte und weiche Spitze läßt die Kraft, die Rückstellung und die "Snappiness" die ich an meiner 13ftplus so liebe vermissen: Es ist eine feine Rute für kleine Fische, und nichts für Döbel oder Barben. Das gilt auch für die Montagen: Zwar hat sie die länge, um eine Trottingmontage weit draussen zu halten, aber es fehlt ihr die Kraft um entsprechend kräftige Posen plus Blei wirksam zu kontrollieren. Ich würde sie aber nicht wabbelig nennen, aber fürs echte Trotten fehlen ihr die Muckis, und ja, sie schwingt länger nach als ich es für angemessen empfinde.

Wie die Cadence ist, weiss ich nicht. Ich glaube aber, auch diese Rute kann den inhärenten Problemen einer dreigeteilten, klassischen Match nicht ausweichen. Es Gab einst kräftigere, überlange Matches, z.B. von Shakespeare und ich glaube auch Tricast und Normark, aber davon weiss ich kaum etwas. Wenn aber schon moderne Produkte wie die Acolyte 17ft zu kopfschwere neigen, dann wird das bei diesen Oldtimer noch extremer sein.

Demgegenüber gibt es Bolos durch ihre Produktvielfalt von Hart bis Zart und von sehr lang bis sehr, sehr, sehr lang. Ich denke, dort wird man das bessere Produkt
für das lange Trotten an breiten Flüssen, mit Starker Strömung und tiefem Wasser (Die Wassertiefe, und nicht die Gewässerbreite ist übrigens das Hauptargument für lange Posenruten) finden.

Warum gibt es diese überlangen Matches dann? Ich halte diese für eine hypertrophe Entwicklung, ein Konzept das über seine natürlichen Grenzen (in denen es zur Perfektion entwickelt wurde) hinausgetrieben wurde. Die Bolos, deren Stärken erst ab diesen Grenzen voll zur Geltung kommen haben sich für beringte Posenrute ab 5m Länge zu recht durchgesetzt. Übrigens auch auf der Insel, denn die Grossen Händler haben alle viele Bolos im Programm.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Mit etwas Schwimmbrot oder Maden schießen sollten die doch zu bekommen sein, wenn die dort regelmäßig stehen.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich auch, dass Minimax mit seiner Mütze fast noch einen besseren Privatermittler abgeben würde.


Hahaha, niemals würde ich im Revier eines Ükelbruders einfach so ungefragt Ermittlungen anstellen, ob mit oder ohne Mütze. Abgesehen davon, wenn einer dem mysteriösem Fisch auf die Schliche kommen kann, dann unser geomas. Bis dahin schlage ich für den Fisch das provisorische taxon leuciscus geosus vor.


----------



## Minimax

So, jetzt geht's los ans Flüsschen. Heute bin ich Abenteuerlustig und ich versuche an einen der entlegensten und unbekanntesten Abschnitt meines Flüsschens zu gelangen, tief tief in den wilden Wiesen flussaufwärts, wo sich Fuchs und Kranich Gute Nacht sagen. Dort war ich noch nie.
Angelkumpel ist dort mal mit Fahrrad und Fliegenrute gewesen aber musste bisslos abbrechen und versumpfte in Gestrüpp und Quecken. Aber er hat behauptet an einer "U-Boote" an der Oberfläche gesehen zu haben. (Also vermutlich so 20-25er Fische).
Grund genug, dem Hinweis nachzugehen. Ich bin skeptisch, aber mit böigem Westwind und angekündigten Bewölkung ab Mittag sind nicht die schlechtesten Bedingungen.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax, dann wünschen wir Dir maximalen Erfolg und dass Du nicht im Sumpf stecken bleibst oder dich die Quecken einfangen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Hi, wenn Du mit dem Gedanken spielst Dir eine 18 ft Match zu kaufen frage doch mal die, die eine 17 oder 18 ft Match haben oder hatten. Der Tenor, den ich immer vernehme, ist der, lieber eine Bolo in 6m. Minimax müsste auch eine Acolyte in 17 ft haben (hat er überhaupt schon mal damit geangelt?).


richtig so, die ganz langen Steckruten funktionieren wegen dem zu geringen Durchmesser von unten her überaus schlecht, und wenn alternativ die Wandstärken versucht werden sehr hochzufahren, werden sie zu schwer. Alles wabbelig im Vergleich zu einer Bolognese-Tele-Bauweise.
Die langen Steckruten >15ft sehen interessant und schicker aus, aber gegen die Physik kommen sie einfach nie an.

Nachtrag: wurde ja schon alles erläutert.


----------



## rhinefisher

So, gleich treffen wir den Captain_H00k in Düsseldorf und ich weiß noch nicht wie ich am entspanntesten die schmutzigen Finger umgehe.
Warscheinschlich werde ich mit der Posenrute über die Grundeln hinwegangeln - da habe ich wenigstens keine Hänger..
Andererseits treibt die Grundangel nicht ständig in der Gegend rum und vermiest dem Hook das Spinnen...
Ihr seht, selbst die Vorbereitung aufs Schneidern erfordert eine gewisse Sorgfalt...
Euch allen ein tolles WE und viele schöne Fische...


----------



## daci7

#Schaut, was ich mir fürs Friedfischangeln gekauft habe

Grade kam der Bote und brachte eine Holzkiste für mein gutes Matchbesteck. Ick freu mir!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schicke Posen, David.
Wo haste die her?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schicke Posen, David.
> Wo haste die her?



Von Stuart Sharpe nehme ich an. 

https://www.handmadetackle.de/hand-made-tackle-/hand-made-posen/


----------



## Tricast

Da haste Dir aber was schönes ausgesucht. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit und das auch die passenden Zielfische keinen Bogen um die Posen und deinen Köder machen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schicke Posen, David.
> Wo haste die her?





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Von Stuart Sharpe nehme ich an.
> 
> https://www.handmadetackle.de/hand-made-tackle-/hand-made-posen/


Genau so!


Tricast schrieb:


> Da haste Dir aber was schönes ausgesucht. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit und das auch die passenden Zielfische keinen Bogen um die Posen und deinen Köder machen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Vielen lieben Dank - ich bin auch sehr begeistert von den Posen!
Groetjes


----------



## Jason

Ich schäm mich ja so. Erst trommel ich wie ein Wilder, weil ich zum fischen gehen will und dann bekomme ich es nicht gebacken. Also kein Bericht von den Teichen.  Habe es vorgezogen im Garten zu ackern. Sorry.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, niemals würde ich im Revier eines Ükelbruders einfach so ungefragt Ermittlungen anstellen, ob mit oder ohne Mütze.


Darf ich dich trotzdem 'Inspektor cephalus' nennen?


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> #Schaut, was ich mir fürs Friedfischangeln gekauft habe
> 
> Grade kam der Bote und brachte eine Holzkiste für mein gutes Matchbesteck. Ick freu mir!
> Anhang anzeigen 385906
> Anhang anzeigen 385907


Was für ein schönes, klassisches Behältnis- und Deine herrlichen Posen sind es wahrlich wert, so aufbewahrt zu werden. Eine tolle Ergänzung. Darf ich freundlich darauf hinweisen, das Du dringend deine FLiesswasserkapazitäten ausbauen solltest? Über EInzwei Avons und Loafer würden sich deine Bolo, die Pin und Vater Rhein freuen!



Jason schrieb:


> Ich schäm mich ja so. Erst trommel ich wie ein Wilder, weil ich zum fischen gehen will und dann bekomme ich es nicht gebacken. Also kein Bericht von den Teichen.  Habe es vorgezogen im Garten zu ackern. Sorry.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schäm Dich nicht, wenns nicht geht gehts nicht. Ausserdem: Ohne trommeln würden wir anderen auch zuhause bleiben, und was dann? WAS DANN? Ich bin mir sicher, Du wirst noch schöne Stunden im Herbst an den Teichen verbringen, und ich wette Du kriegst bestimmt den ein oder anderen FIsch gelandet, bevor einer der zahlreichen und Unternehmungslustigen Teich-Hechte sich seinen Anteil holt!


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Ich schäm mich ja so. Erst trommel ich wie ein Wilder, weil ich zum fischen gehen will und dann bekomme ich es nicht gebacken. Also kein Bericht von den Teichen.  Habe es vorgezogen im Garten zu ackern. Sorry.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kein Grund sich zu schämen, lieber Jason, niemand ist zu irgendetwas verpflichtet und spontane Planänderungen gehören dazu. Außerdem warst du stattdessen ja ziemlich fleißig, darauf solltest du stolz sein und den Feierabend genießen - Prost


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Habe es vorgezogen im Garten zu ackern


Jason,
das ackern nicht übertreiben, ist ungesund und macht schlechte Laune.


----------



## Jason

Danke für euren Zuspruch. Sehr nett. Ich wollte das hier fertig machen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das schöne Wetter hab ich genutzt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Jason,
> das ackern nicht übertreiben, ist ungesund und macht schlechte Laune.


Schlechte Laune bekomm ich nicht. Über jeden Schritt, den ich weiter komm, freue ich mich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

My home is my Castle  ,

meine Hochterasse ist uneinnehmbar und bombig gesichert und mein Hofgarten nun auch ,

damit der eifersüchtige Nachbar nicht mehr die besten Tomaten stibitzen kann und auch das Nacktsonnen besser klappt 

Drück' die Daumen , dass mit fertig die Laune dann kometenhaft steigt.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich wollte das hier fertig machen. Das schöne Wetter hab ich genutzt.



Jason, demnächst so:
Kann morgen leider doch nicht an die Teiche. Muss noch die Decksteine draufmachen.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Jason, demnächst so:
> Kann morgen leider doch nicht an die Teiche. Muss noch die Decksteine draufmachen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385925


Du bringst mich auf eine Idee. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Jason schrieb:


> Du bringst mich auf eine Idee.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Du legst jetzt kleine Gruben um deine Terrassenmauer herum an und nutzt sie als Grabstätten?


----------



## Minimax

Oh Jungs, zu meiner Erkundung des Oberlaufs des Flüsschens, ich bin so weit gefahren wie es ging:




Es ist anglerisch nicht einfach dort, und sehr sehr unheimlich, wenn die Windgeister in der Schnur singen und keine Vogelstimme die Stille bricht.





Man muss sich durch Unterholz kämpfen, und wird nur mit flachen Zonen voller Totholz belohnt:





Und ich hätt mich bei meiner Ehre nicht zum Stammtisch zurückgetraut, könnt ich nicht diesen einzigen winzigen kleinen Johnnie zeigen, sonst gabs nur winzige ÜkelPlötzGüst Nanos. 





Also, anglerisches Beiseite, die Stille und Einsamkeit da draussen, das Kracksen und Knacken in den Wäldern, und dann das Singen des Windes in der Schnur... Ich kam mir vor wie ein Eindringling da oben in den einsamen Wiesen...
	

		
			
		

		
	








Jedenfalls war ich froh, meine Ükelpflicht (sehr knapp) erfüllt zu haben, und iin die Landezone und ins Fahrzeug zurückzukehren.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Oh, Achso,
Um den ganzen Schrecken zu verdauen bin ich nachher noch an meinem Walther Swim vorbeigefahren.
Zwar sind die Güstern noch dominant aber mit einem Fake-Futterplatz, upstream-presentation und einem Quäntchen Glück sind schöne Fische drin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist anglerisch nicht einfach dort, und sehr sehr unheimlich, wenn die Windgeister in der Schnur singen und keine Vogelstimme die Stille bricht.
> Also, anglerisches Beiseite, die Stille und Einsamkeit da draussen, das Kracksen und Knacken in den Wäldern, und dann das Singen des Windes in der Schnur... Ich kam mir vor wie ein Eindringling da oben in den einsamen Wiesen...
> Jedenfalls war ich froh, meine Ükelpflicht (sehr knapp) erfüllt zu haben, und iin die Landezone und ins Fahrzeug zurückzukehren.


Es ist das Land des Diabolo-Döbels, des Monsters aller Döbel,
was erwartest du, dass es einfach wäre, wenn man zum Ende der Welt an den Styx fährt ?

Schöne Bilder vom Restmoor.


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es ist das Land des Diabolo-Döbels, des Monsters aller Döbel,
> was erwartest du, dass es einfach wäre, wenn man zum Ende der Welt an den Styx fährt ?


Dort wohnt er, der ..... DIÖBOLO.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385928
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385932



Sehe ich das richtig und Du hast Dein "Werkzeug" abgetaped? So wie ein Boxer, der in den Ring steigt? 







Izaak Waltons Fishing Cottage hätte ich allerdings eher am River Dove erwartet und nicht irgendwo in der Brandenburger Provinz. 
https://news.orvis.com/fly-fishing/12-days-christmas-two-turtle-doves


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen,
Bin zwar nicht am Rhein, aber hier ist es auch nicht schlecht


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Euch Allen!

Jungs, ich bin absolut down! Genervt, gereizt, verzweifelt, wütend, einfach alles.
Wollte heute unükelig raus. An meinen Seen angekommen - alle gesperrt von der Stadt zwecks Verdacht auf Blaualgen.
Ich fasse es nicht! Durch Glück und Zeit hatte ich mir die so gut erarbeitet. Schleien, Aale, Karpfen, Barschspots, Hechtstellen mit Fehlbissen. Alles vorbei 
Bleiben noch 2 Seen. Einer hatte erst riesen Fischsterben und wird neu aufgebaut. Aber hat Grundelbestand sowie etliches Geflügel samt Nilgänsen, deren Stuhlgang unermesslich wie unerträglich ist. Bleibt noch einer. Flach und so übertrieben verkrautet, da geht wenig bis nix! Der Hauptgrund für meinen Wechsel zum Verein, ein wundervoller Flussabschnitt, ohne Grundeln, toller Bestand - weg. Pachtverhandlungen verloren. Gibt zwar kostenlose Tageskarten, aber die müssen in der Geschäftsstelle geholt werden. Klar, als Worker unter der Woche zu den Minizeiten hin und wissen wann man angelt, man spontan Zeit hat, wie das Wetter wird. Klasse! Bleiben Donau 150km entfernt, ein bayrischer Fluss sowie mein Hafen voll Grundeln.

Keinen Bock mehr gerade! Zieht mich sowas von runter, Ihr glaubt es nicht. 
Besser ich hänge die Ruten an den Nagel und werde Urlaubsangler...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wollte heute unükelig raus. An meinen Seen angekommen - alle gesperrt von der Stadt zwecks Verdacht auf Blaualgen.



Hä?
Angeln verboten?
Ich dachte bisher wegen den Algen wird nur Baden verboten.
Wie wirken sich Algen denn negativ aufs Angeln oder Angler aus?

Das Verbot müsste überprüft werden. Da sollte der zuständige Verein sich juristisch beraten lassen.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hä?
> Angeln verboten?
> Ich dachte bisher wegen den Algen wird nur Baden verboten.
> Wie wirken sich Algen denn negativ aufs Angeln oder Angler aus?
> 
> Das Verbot müsste überprüft werden. Da sollte der zuständige Verein sich juristisch beraten lassen.


Nicht direkt "verboten". Aber überall Warnschilder, angebracht mit Sperrband. Kontakt mit Wasser soll aus gesundheitlichen Gründen vermieden werden, auch für Hunde. Unser Verein gibt das auch seit 2 Tagen so auf der Hompage aus. Hab dann gegoogelt. Kann schon unlustig sein für Angler bei Kontaminierung und den Fischen sowieso. Falls es eine der 40 giftigen Arten ist, muß man diese nicht noch zusätzlich stressen. Dann kämpfen die so schon. 

Ach Mensch...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ach so viele Algen, dass die Fische Sauerstoffmangel haben ?
Das muss ja recht bald wieder vorbei sein mE, da es Herbst wird.
Dann kannst du vielleicht schon zeitnah wieder da angeln.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri Euch Allen!
> 
> Jungs, ich bin absolut down! Genervt, gereizt, verzweifelt, wütend, einfach alles.
> Wollte heute unükelig raus. An meinen Seen angekommen - alle gesperrt von der Stadt zwecks Verdacht auf Blaualgen.
> Ich fasse es nicht! Durch Glück und Zeit hatte ich mir die so gut erarbeitet. Schleien, Aale, Karpfen, Barschspots, Hechtstellen mit Fehlbissen. Alles vorbei
> Bleiben noch 2 Seen. Einer hatte erst riesen Fischsterben und wird neu aufgebaut. Aber hat Grundelbestand sowie etliches Geflügel samt Nilgänsen, deren Stuhlgang unermesslich wie unerträglich ist. Bleibt noch einer. Flach und so übertrieben verkrautet, da geht wenig bis nix! Der Hauptgrund für meinen Wechsel zum Verein, ein wundervoller Flussabschnitt, ohne Grundeln, toller Bestand - weg. Pachtverhandlungen verloren. Gibt zwar kostenlose Tageskarten, aber die müssen in der Geschäftsstelle geholt werden. Klar, als Worker unter der Woche zu den Minizeiten hin und wissen wann man angelt, man spontan Zeit hat, wie das Wetter wird. Klasse! Bleiben Donau 150km entfernt, ein bayrischer Fluss sowie mein Hafen voll Grundeln.
> 
> Keinen Bock mehr gerade! Zieht mich sowas von runter, Ihr glaubt es nicht.
> Besser ich hänge die Ruten an den Nagel und werde Urlaubsangler...


Ich wills Dir nicht schönreden, Deine Analyse der Situation ist korrekt: Ärgerlich, Enttäuschend, Nervig. Geht aber vorüber. Du kannst ja ein bisschen schlechtgelaunt und brummelig in Deinem Tacklehort rumrumoren, und später machst Du Dir einen schönen Abend mit Weib und Kindern. Tut mir echt leid für Dich


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Keinen Bock mehr gerade! Zieht mich sowas von runter, Ihr glaubt es nicht.
> Besser ich hänge die Ruten an den Nagel und werde Urlaubsangler...


Neeeee tu dat nich, so Tage oder ähnliche haben wir alle schon erlebt und ich schon mehrfach hintereinander, das geht vorbei, und wenn mal wider ein Sternstundentag kommt lachst du über diesen eine bzw. hast ihn schon vergessen.
bei mir zb. ich war heute zum 8 oder 9 mal diesen Monat an diesem Wasser immer die selben Stellen und immer NIX (bis auf klein Zeugs), und Heute dann gleich 2 Dickdöbel


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> Neeeee tu dat nich, so Tage oder ähnliche haben wir alle schon erlebt und ich schon mehrfach hintereinander, das geht vorbei, und wenn mal wider ein Sternstundentag kommt lachst du über diesen eine bzw. hast ihn schon vergessen.
> bei mir zb. ich war heute zum 8 oder 9 mal diesen Monat an diesem Wasser immer die selben Stellen und immer NIX (bis auf klein Zeugs), und Heute dann gleich 2 Dickdöbel


Danke Euch! 
Naja, geht ja nicht um's Schneidern. Glaube niemand ist da härter im nehmen wie die Schwaben, bzw ins Ländle Emigrierte. Geht mir auch nicht um Verzehr. Kaufen ist billiger und ich habe einen top Fischzüchter zu Fuße erreichbar, mit Karpfen, Forellen, Aalen usw. Sogar mit Angelteich mit dran (war ich noch nie angeln). Aber es wird die Angelei eben wieder stark verändern. Der Pachtverlust war für mich schon eine Hiobsbotschaft, nun dies. 
Aber das Stehaufmännchen wackelt nach der kleinen Wanderung mit Familie, jedoch total geistig abwesend, schon wieder Richtung aufwärts. Dem Verein werde ich trotzdem die Treue halten und mit nach Lösungen suchen. Dann wäre noch mein alter Bereich. Schwer und anders zu befischen, aber ging ja. Dann habe ich noch einen sehr kleinen Verein mit einem Traum von Fluß in der Hinterhand. Döbel, Forellen, Hechtabschnitte, Brassen, Karpfen. Je nach Bereich. In meinem Arbeitsort. Eigentlich nehmen die keine Fremden auf. Aber bei mir wäre es eine Ausnahme. Kenne da viele, arbeite dort und habe dem Dorfverein mit zum historischen Einzug ins Stadtpokalfinale verholfen.   
Wollte mir dies jedoch aufheben bis die Kinder größer sind und ich nach Arbeit noch bleiben und angeln kann. Ist schon ne Entfernung. 
Wie Ihr seht, es geht vom Gemüt her aufwärts, langsam. Auch die Erinnerungen an kurze, aber erfolgreiche Ausflüge auf Döbel u Co an meinem alten "Gesellen" kommen wieder süßlich hoch.

Sorry für das Ablenken von Euren tollen Fängen, herrlichen Bildern und schönen Berichten! 

Euer Stehaufmännchen


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens wurde auch Ich wie rustaweli Heute vom Angeln abgehalten, oder auch von einem gemütlichen Gammeltag mit Mrs. Minimax (Die dringend Erholung braucht, die Frau ist mürbe) Das Schicksal schlug bereits gestern zu in Gestalt eines Anrufs:
Die Missusmama hat ihre Tochter, und damit mich als Erntehelfer zur Apfelernte angefordert, Ebenso wie Missus-Sohn I. (Sohn II war nicht erreichbar, was ebenso klug wie riskant war, denn ich freue mich _sehr_ auf ein diesbezügliches Gespräch mit ihm)
Und zwar gings nicht um ein harmloses Bäumchen in nem Rentnergärtchen, sondern einer ganzen verf..lixten Steuobstwiese, auf die die Alte Dame sich Zugang verschafft hat.
Das also war mein Tag, Hin- und Rückfahrt über die kollabierende Stadtringautobahn eingeschlossen. Danach waren wir fertig.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Rückblickend ergeben sich einige Fragen, wie zum Beispiel: Wozu braucht ne alte Dame von 75 Jahren zwei Doppelzentner Äpfel? Oder auch: Wo war der junge und starke Missus-Sohn II , jahrelange Sportler, in der Blüte sdiner Kraft bei der Apfelei? Oder auch: Warum durfte ich danach nicht einfach DoppeltpommesMayoJägersauceCurrywurst für uns alle spendieren, sondern musste irgendwelche trockenen Brot- Salat- Suppen- Aufschnittreste a la "Wär doch schade wenn's umkommt/das ist doch noch gut" runterschlingen?
Fragen über Fragen....

Hg
Miniapfel.

Oh, achso die Pointe ist: Missusmama meinte, In zwei Wochen ist die nächste Ladung Äpfel reif.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde auch Ich wie rustaweli Heute vom Angeln abgehalten, oder auch von einem gemütlichen Gammeltag mit Mrs. Minimax (Die dringend Erholung braucht, die Frau ist mürbe) Das Schicksal schlug bereits gestern zu in Gestalt eines Anrufs:
> Die Missusmama hat ihre Tochter, und damit mich als Erntehelfer zur Apfelernte angefordert, Ebenso wie Missus-Sohn I. (Sohn II war nicht erreichbar, was ebenso klug wie riskant war, denn ich freue mich _sehr_ auf ein diesbezügliches Gespräch mit ihm)
> Und zwar gings nicht um ein harmloses Bäumchen in nem Rentnergärtchen, sondern einer ganzen verf..lixten Steuobstwiese, auf die die Alte Dame sich Zugang verschafft hat.
> Das also war mein Tag, Hin- und Rückfahrt über die kollabierende Stadtringautobahn eingeschlossen. Danach waren wir fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385991
> 
> Rückblickend ergeben sich einige Fragen, wie zum Beispiel: Wozu braucht ne alte Dame von 75 Jahren zwei Doppelzentner Äpfel? Oder auch: Wo war der junge und starke Missus-Sohn II , jahrelange Sportler, in der Blüte sdiner Kraft bei der Apfelei? Oder auch: Warum durfte ich danach nicht einfach DoppeltpommesMayoJägersauceCurrywurst für uns alle holen, sondern musste irgendwelche trockenen Brot- Salat- Suppen- Aufschnittreste a la "Wär doch schade wenn's umkommt/das ist doch noch gut" runterschlingen?
> Fragen über Fragen....
> 
> Hg
> Miniapfel.
> 
> Oh, achso die Pointe ist: Missusmama meinte, In zwei Wochen ist die nächste Ladung Äpfel reif.


Das gibt etliche Liter Apfelsaft. Ähäm... wohl deine nächste Aufgabe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Das gibt etliche Liter Apfelsaft. Ähäm... wohl deine nächste Aufgabe.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das hat sie outgesourced, es gibt so einen mobilen Mostheini in der Gegend, zu dem sie die Äpfel bringt. Der Saft wird dann von ihr das ganze Jahr lang kredenzt, und natürlich auch im Haushalt der Missus gereicht, alternativlos und mit Abnhamezwang, viel besser als "Die olle Cola Fanta Zuckerplörre".

Hhmmm, ja lecker, Apfelsaft, schön sauer, trüb und braun, mit zünftiger Ohrenkneiferschaumkrone und nem Zoll Bodensatz,  das ist genau mein Ding, da krieg ich auch immer so tolle Bauchschmerzen von, ich freu mich schon!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> da krieg ich auch immer so tolle Bauchschmerzen von, ich freu mich schon!


Genau, das kenn ich. Da wird mal so richtig durchgespült.  Aber schmecken tut er.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, geht ja nicht um's Schneidern. Glaube niemand ist da härter im nehmen wie die Schwaben, bzw ins Ländle Emigrierte



Hüst hüst.....
Das halte ich aber für eine sehr gewagte Aussage.....


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Hhmmm, ja lecker, Apfelsaft, schön sauer, trüb und braun,


so richtig lecker ist er, wenns die Backen zusammen zieht.   Minnimax Regional ist genial.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde auch Ich wie rustaweli Heute vom Angeln abgehalten, oder auch von einem gemütlichen Gammeltag mit Mrs. Minimax (Die dringend Erholung braucht, die Frau ist mürbe) Das Schicksal schlug bereits gestern zu in Gestalt eines Anrufs:
> Die Missusmama hat ihre Tochter, und damit mich als Erntehelfer zur Apfelernte angefordert, Ebenso wie Missus-Sohn I. (Sohn II war nicht erreichbar, was ebenso klug wie riskant war, denn ich freue mich _sehr_ auf ein diesbezügliches Gespräch mit ihm)
> Und zwar gings nicht um ein harmloses Bäumchen in nem Rentnergärtchen, sondern einer ganzen verf..lixten Steuobstwiese, auf die die Alte Dame sich Zugang verschafft hat.
> Das also war mein Tag, Hin- und Rückfahrt über die kollabierende Stadtringautobahn eingeschlossen. Danach waren wir fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385991
> 
> Rückblickend ergeben sich einige Fragen, wie zum Beispiel: Wozu braucht ne alte Dame von 75 Jahren zwei Doppelzentner Äpfel? Oder auch: Wo war der junge und starke Missus-Sohn II , jahrelange Sportler, in der Blüte sdiner Kraft bei der Apfelei? Oder auch: Warum durfte ich danach nicht einfach DoppeltpommesMayoJägersauceCurrywurst für uns alle holen, sondern musste irgendwelche trockenen Brot- Salat- Suppen- Aufschnittreste a la "Wär doch schade wenn's umkommt/das ist doch noch gut" runterschlingen?
> Fragen über Fragen....
> 
> Hg
> Miniapfel.
> 
> Oh, achso die Pointe ist: Missusmama meinte, In zwei Wochen ist die nächste Ladung Äpfel reif.





Minimax schrieb:


> Das hat sie outgesourced, es gibt so einen mobilen Mostheini in der Gegend, zu dem sie die Äpfel bringt. Der Saft wird dann von ihr das ganze Jahr lang kredenzt, und natürlich auch im Haushalt der Missus gereicht, alternativlos und mit Abnhamezwang, viel besser als "Die olle Cola Fanta Zuckerplörre".
> 
> Hhmmm, ja lecker, Apfelsaft, schön sauer, trüb und braun, mit zünftiger Ohrenkneiferschaumkrone,  das ist genau mein Ding, da krieg ich auch immer so tolle Bauchschmerzen von, ich freu mich schon!


rustaweli so sieht ein sch... Tag aus


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hüst hüst.....
> Das halte ich aber für eine sehr gewagte Aussage.....


Genau.  Ich kenn da ein gewisses ehrenwertes Stammtischmitglied, das das Schneidern zur Kunstform erhoben hat. Desinvolture ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen,
> Bin zwar nicht am Rhein, aber hier ist es auch nicht schlecht
> Anhang anzeigen 385952
> Anhang anzeigen 385954
> Anhang anzeigen 385953


herrliche makellose Fische,
ganz herzliches Petri dazu. Und das Bild des stillen Flüßchens, mit steiler Rute, Sitzrucksack und minimaler Tacklebox wärmt mein Herz, denn es zeigt mir ich bin nicht allein. Die Karpfis können sagen was sie wollen, mit ihren Zelten, Campieren, Rodpods, Futterbooten und Dronen:

Der faulste, anstrengungsscheueste Angler ist und bleibt der Specimenhunter (EIn Begriff den die Karpfis geklaut haben). Und deshalb auch der bestverborgenste. Herrje, einzwei mal ists vorgekommen, das Spinnangler auf mich draufgetreten sind. Seitdem hab ich die Bremse etwas lockerer gestellt, damit sie wissen, das da noch ein Angler sitzt.


----------



## geomas

Cidre? Cider?

Sollte sich aus Äppeln doch auch fertigen lassen. Sinnvollste Verwendung meiner Meinung nach, sofern kein Kachelofen (Backäpfel) im Hause vorhanden ist.


----------



## geomas

Petri allen Fängern und danke für Eure schönen Berichte.

Die flachstehenden Rätsel-Fische von vor ein paar Seiten hier haben sich an einer Segelbootsteganlage eingefunden. Dort gibt es zahllose Strippen und Leitungen zu den Stegen, ob Angeln dort offiziell erlaubt oder verboten ist weiß ich gerade nicht. 
Rapfen gibt es hier nicht; Meeräschen möchte ich auch ausschließen, Döbel ebenfalls. Bleiben Alande und Brassen. Vielleicht werfe ich mal testweise ein paar Happen ein und sehe, ob es eine Regung gibt. Ach ja, viel Geflügel (Möwen, Enten, Schwäne) tummelt sich dort auch. 

Kommende Woche habe ich etwas mehr Zeit, mal sehen, ob ich eine Angel-Session enischiebe oder zwei. Ne Fahrt zu den Döbeln ist mir momentan zu aufwändig.


----------



## Thomas.

Langeweile und keine Lust auf irgend was, Wetter ist naja, also quäle ich mich jetzt mal ans Wasser bis 13.30Uhr und schau mal was passiert.
Petri allen die am Wasser sind oder noch den Weg dorthin finden.


----------



## phirania

Ich werde den letzten schönen Tag auch mal wieder am Wasser verbringen.....


----------



## Minimax

Hier bei mir ists ebenfalls geradezu spätaommerlich warm und sonnig. Ich fürchte aber ich werds heut nicht zum Wasser schaffen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich auch. Bin am Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einen dicken Giebel gab es gerade.


----------



## rhinefisher

Was für ein wunderschönes Tier...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch eener....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch eener....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386028


Petri, lieber Prof, schön das Du es zum Flüsschen geschafft hast


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Petri Professor Tinca!
Jüngst diese tolle Bachforelle und nun erneut zwei super Fische, Dein unscheinbares Flüsschen wird mir langsam unheimlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zwischendurch beißen auch schöne Roddows...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Inzwischen ist die Sonne draußen und die Beißerei lässt nach.


----------



## daci7

Eeine wunderschöne Färbung! Blutrot und Gold - schon die Könige und Kaiser von annodunnemals wussten, was gut zusammen passt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Petri Professor Tinca!
> Jüngst diese tolle Bachforelle und nun erneut zwei super Fische, Dein unscheinbares Flüsschen wird mir langsam unheimlich.


 Bin heute einige Kilometer stromab. Hier ist es breiter und ruhigere Strömung.


----------



## Thomas.

Dickes Petri Professor Tinca , schöner Fluss

ich war an selbiger Stelle wie gestern, und schon nach ein paar min. gabs einen Halbstarken der soviel Rabatz gemacht das ich umziehen musste, dort gab es je einen Aland von ca.20cm und eine eben so schöne Rotfeder wie die vom Prof. als letztes kamen noch 2 Streifendöbel dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich packe langsam ein. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein beißen "nur" noch Roddows.


----------



## Orothred

Thomas. schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Professor Tinca , schöner Fluss
> 
> ich war an selbiger Stelle wie gestern, und schon nach ein paar min. gabs einen Halbstarken der soviel Rabatz gemacht das ich umziehen musste, dort gab es je einen Aland von ca.20cm und eine eben so schöne Rotfeder wie die vom Prof. als letztes kamen noch 2 Streifendöbel dazu.
> Anhang anzeigen 386036
> Anhang anzeigen 386037
> Anhang anzeigen 386038


Petri 

Ich sehe immer mal so ne tolle rote Schnur auf irgendwelchen Rollen. Allein optisch find ich das super, was ist das für eine?


----------



## Thomas.

Orothred schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Ich sehe immer mal so ne tolle rote Schnur auf irgendwelchen Rollen. Allein optisch find ich das super, was ist das für eine?


 Saenger SensiTec Feeder 0,23


----------



## rustaweli

Naja Freunde, Ihr wißt ja noch mein Drama und die Depris gestern. Seitdem umkreisen mich meine Gedanken.
Heute dann meiner Family ein unmoralisches Angebot gemacht.
"Liebste, lassen wir heut die Pflichten sein! Ich gönne Dir einen freien Nachmittag und gehe mit den Kindern ans Wasser!"
Gewählt wurde natürlich trotzdem!
"Kinder, frische Luft ist angesagt. Ihr kommt heute mit mir kurz ans Wasser, dürft bei Langeweile aber die Handys zücken."
Warum? Heute fiel mir doch noch ein kleiner Flußabschnitt ein. Irgendwie hatte ich ihn vergessen da er mir anfänglich nicht hold war.
Also gut, kurz raus.
Angesagt waren heute 2 Picker. Eine mit Wurm, eine mit gut eingestellter Bremse, Durchlaufblei und Pelletvorfach.




Wie konnte ich den Bereich fast vergessen! Keine Schiffe, keine Grundeln...




(Bild gelöscht, Spot erkennbar)
Nachdem eine Weile nix ging, verlegte ich den Wurm an andere Stelle. Ein paar Minuten später ging die Spitze krumm und nach schönem Drill kam dieser Herr zum Vorschein.









Tochter und Pepe halfen beim Keschern und dementsprechend groß war für uns natürlich die Freude nach der glücklichen Landung.
Was für ein Bursche. Auch das Releasen zogen wir zu dritt mit Hilfe des Keschers durch.
Herrlich!
Die Freude und Aufregung war auch nach dem neu Beködern noch so groß, daß sogar Handy`s eine Weile vergessen wurden.
Irgendwann kurz später wackelte plötzlich die Pelletpicker und die gut eingestellte Bremse kreischte. Schneller Griff, Nachhieb. Was um Himmels Willen ist das? Bremse zu, Abzug, Bremse weite zu, Abzug, noch fester zu, weiter Abzug. Ich war machtlos. Pepe56 holte schnell die andere Rute rein während ich weiter kämpfte. Ok, er bewegte sich wieder auf mich zu. Auftauchen, alle sehen ihn kurz. Herrschaftszeiten, Monsterkarpfen, zu 100 Prozent PB. Dann zog er wieder stromwärts ab, immer weiter und zum Ufer hin. Mußte sogar runterklettern um überhaupt etwas machen zu können. Irgendwann stand ich verschwitzt und die Kids schon mit Kescher da. Wieder Auftauchen. Definitiv irgendwo zwischen 80 und 90plus. Wieder Abziehen, wieder in die Bremse.




Herzinfarkt! Knack...das war es! Alle schockiert, aber weitermachen. Dauerte aber nicht lange und die Schnur riss.
Alles hielt, Knoten, Schnur, Wirbel, Bremse gab schwer, aber trotzdem nach, dann das. Unfassbar!

Kurz waren wir sprachlos, dann besorgt um den Fisch und dem im Wasser abtreibenden Rutenteil. Zum Glück fischte ich an gut eingestellter Bremse mit Durchlaufmontage. Hoffen der Karpfen verliert schnell Haken u Schnur!
Das war es dann auch bald und wir traten den Heimweg an.
Auch auf dem Heimweg waren wir in aufregender Wechselstimmung. Fisch verloren, Rutenbruch, tolles Erlebnis....
Was ein Tag nach gestern, was ein Abschnitt!
Das war Mitnichten mein letzter Ausflug dahin. Dann aber bei Pellet und Co mit härterem Gerät, Picker für Flocke, Tulip, Maden o Wurm auf Döbel bleibt.
So schön heute - drücke Euch und wünsche einen schönen Abend!


----------



## rustaweli

Riesige Petris natürlich an Thomas. und Professor Tinca !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Stengel sieht einfach viel zu dünn aus für große Fische. 
Den Nachschub stabiler kaufen.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Stengel sieht einfach viel zu dünn aus für große Fische.
> Den Nachschub stabiler kaufen.


Ist halt die Cormoran Picker. Mit solch Fischen rechnet man ja auch erstmals nicht. Wahnsinn und mein erster Bruch beim Drill überhaupt. Wie gesagt, dort demnächst mit Karpfentackle.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum aufregenden Angeltag, lieber rusty!
So bleibt die Spannung erhalten. 
Wird er nochmal beißen? Gibt es dort mehr von seiner Sorte?
Diese Überlegungen locken uns doch immer wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum aufregenden Angeltag, lieber rusty!
> So bleibt die Spannung erhalten.
> Wird er nochmal beißen? Gibt es dort mehr von seiner Sorte?
> Diese Überlegungen locken uns doch immer wieder ans Wasser.


Danke!
Von beiden Sorten!
Auch der Dickkopf scheint mir in momentaner Euphorie noch topbar.


----------



## phirania

Wie geschrieben heute am See alles wieder Ok.
Fische reichlich.
Erst auf Made und später dann auf Mais.


----------



## Finke20

Nabend in die Runde,

da sind ja wieder schöne Fische raus gekommen. Petri an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind.

Ja ich möchte mich heute auch mal wieder melden, nach der OCC bin ich ein tiefes Loch der Unlust zum angeln gefallen. Kein Ziel und Ansporn mehr vor den Augen. 
Am Montag bin ich dann mal mit unserem Professor Tinca, zum Barsch angeln gewesen, ja es ist recht erfolgreich gewesen.











Und heute bin ich mit meinen Kumpel Henri an einen Kanal gefahren, um das schöne Wetter zu Nutzern und einfach mal ans Wasser zu kommen.
Mit im Gepäck hatte ich wieder mein Stöckchen aus der OCC und sie hat ihr Mana nicht verloren . Aber seht selbst, Köder sind kleine Tauwürmer gewesen.


























Es gab noch eine schönen Schuppenkarpfen, doch leider schlitze er vor dem Landgang aus.
Auf meiner zweiten Rute gab es nicht einen Biss .


----------



## geomas

Danke für die großartigen, packenden Berichte und schönen Fotos!

Rusty, och münsch, daß ist ja mehr als ärgerlich mit dem Rutenbruch und verlorenen Karpfen. Aber natürlich auch ein derbes Petri! zu dem prächtigen Dickkopf! Und schön, daß Du all das mit der Family erleben konntest. Das ist sicher noch Gesprächsstoff für die angelarme Zeit...

Finke, super, daß Du mit der Klassiker-Combo so erfolgreich bist (oder bleibst). Petri zu Deinem „bunten Kescher voll Fisch”.

Die Giebel sind echte Brummer und die Rotfeder ne echte Schönheit, lieber Prof!

Schön, daß Du das perfekte Spätsommerwetter so gut nutzen konntest, phirania - Petri zu den Brassen!

Thomas. - sieht echt gut aus bei Dir am Wasser, Petri zu Deinen Fängen!



Soweit erstmal, ich sehe die Tage mal wieder rein.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum aufregenden Angeltag, lieber rusty!
> So bleibt die Spannung erhalten.
> Wird er nochmal beißen? Gibt es dort mehr von seiner Sorte?
> Diese Überlegungen locken uns doch immer wieder ans Wasser.


Von "Locken" kann jetzt keine Rede mehr sein! Wurde herausgefordert und nehme die Herausforderung an!
Dies war mir beim Aufwachen heute Morgen sofort bewußt und klar.
Jetzt heißt es die Legalis Allround, 40-120 WG scharf machen. Laut Daiwa semiparabolisch. War schon nen Biegetest in der Garage machen. Man hat ja beim Morgenkaffee keine anderen Sorgen.
Für mich mehr parabolisch denn semi. Drauf kommt erst einmal eine Lexa EX. Bessere Combo bekomme ich momentan nicht zusammen. Jetzt weiß ich nur noch nicht welche Schnur. Habe eine sündhaft teure 20er Geflochtene drauf. Tendiere aber eher zu einer Mono zwecks Steinen in Ufernähe. Welche Stärke weiß ich auch nicht.
Nur eines weiß ich - Moby Dick, Du hast mich gerufen und ich habe Deinen Ruf wohl vernommen!


----------



## Tricast

Ahab, dann passe auf dein Bein auf. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Habe eine sündhaft teure 20er Geflochtene drauf. Tendiere aber eher zu einer Mono zwecks Steinen in Ufernähe.


Warum nicht einfach 10-20m Top Shot anknoten...


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach 10-20m Top Shot anknoten...


Top Shot?
Verzeihung, blamiere mich jetzt zwar, aber wie meinen?


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach 10-20m Top Shot anknoten...


Schlagschnur?


----------



## Tikey0815

Am liebsten mag ich Top-Shot aus Schlagsahne


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schlagschnur?



Er meint nicht explizit 'ne dicke Schlagschnur, sondern eine Art "Vorschnur" auf die die Montage gebaut wird.
So kannst du deine Geflochtene weiter verwenden und die Vorschnur bei Bedarf wechseln in Art und Stärke - je nachdem was für eine Montage du verwenden willst(Pose, Grund etc.).


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er meint nicht explizit 'ne dicke Schlagschnur, sondern eine Art "Vorschnur" auf die die Montage gebaut wird.
> So kannst du deine Geflochtene weiter verwenden und die Vorschnur bei Bedarf wechseln in Art und Stärke - je nachdem was für eine Montage du verwenden willst(Pose, Grund etc.).


Also doch ne Art Schlagschnur? Albright und gewünschte Schnur dran, verstehe ich das richtig? 
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit auf große Fische? 
Vom Spinnen her weiß ich aus leidiger Erfahrung, das ich nach ein paar Hängern lieber neue Verbindungen knote. Bis ich dies kapierte, hat es so manches Mal am Verbindungsknoten geknallt. Vermute Einschneiden. 
Wie ist dies bei Biss und Dauerzug von Großen? 

Ich merke gerade das ich weiß das ich nichts weiß.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie ist dies bei Biss und Dauerzug von Großen?


  Gleiche Belastung, gleiches Ergebnis würde ich sagen.
Den Knoten ab und zu und besonders nach großer Belastung mal zu erneuern kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also doch ne Art Schlagschnur?


 Nur zum Grundangeln.
Für's Posenangeln reicht eine dünne Vorschnur.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gleiche Belastung, gleiches Ergebnis würde ich sagen.
> Den Knoten ab und zu und besonders nach großer Belastung mal zu erneuern kann nicht schaden.


Jetzt verstehe ich besser. Beim Grundangeln ist es eine Schlagschnur, bei feiner Schnur zwecks Pose halt Top Shot. 
Danke Euch! 
Genau genommen wäre also eine Neubespulung besser, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Beim Grundangeln ist es eine Schlagschnur, bei feiner Schnur zwecks Pose halt Top Shot.



Jupp.

Ein 'top shot' wie rhinefisher es benutzt, dient in erster Linie dazu, das vordere Schnurende anders zu gestalten als die Hauptschnur. ZB dicker oder dünner, weniger sichtbar für Posenmontagen, FC um zu spinnangeln, Mono an Geflecht usw. usf....
 So belastet man seine (teure) Hauptschnur weniger und sie hält länger als beim klassischen Gebrauch mit direkt angebundener Montage.

Ne 'Schagschnur' diente ja ursprünglich dazu, bei Gewaltwürfen keinen Abriss der (dünneren)Hauptschnur zu riskieren und trotzdem weit zu werfen. Außerdem
kann sie bei entsprechender Dicke oder passendem Material vor Abriss durch scharfkantigen Untergrund schützen.
Eine dicke Schlagschnur fällt also auch im Grunde auch unter top shot - ist aber nicht dasselbe.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> 
> Ein 'top shot' wie rhinefisher es benutzt, dient in erster Linie dazu, das vordere Schnurende anders zu gestalten als die Hauptschnur. ZB dicker oder dünner, weniger sichtbar für Posenmontagen, FC um zu spinnangeln, Mono an Geflecht usw. usf....
> So belastet man seine (teure) Hauptschnur weniger und sie hält länger als beim klassischen Gebrauch mit direkt angebundener Montage.
> 
> Ne 'Schagschnur' diente ja ursprünglich dazu, bei Gewaltwürfen keinen Abriss der (dünneren)Hauptschnur zu riskieren und trotzdem weit zu werfen. Außerdem
> kann sie bei entsprechender Dicke oder passendem Material vor Abriss durch scharfkantigen Untergrund schützen.
> Eine dicke Schlagschnur fällt also auch im Grunde auch unter top shot - ist aber nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs,
Nach den vielen tollen Sonntagsberichten kann ich auch nur ein herzliches Petri in die Runde werfen, es müsste eigentlich jeder einzelne genau besprochen werden. So muss eine Runde Herzchen-Smilie reichen.
Besonders freue ich mich für rustaweli, der nach dem doofen Samstag einen echten Angelkrimi mit tollen Döbeln, Rutenbruch und nem Dickkarpfen serviert bekam


----------



## rustaweli

Eieiei..
Bißl Kork, bißl Duplon, goldene Absätze. 
Rolle Effektlack von Lila-Türkis. 












Hoffentlich werde ich weder kontrolliert noch erkannt!
Beim letzten Arbeitseinsatz noch Töne zwecks Pin und Pickern.

Besseres fand ich nicht in der Garage.


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eieiei..
> Bißl Kork, bißl Duplon, goldene Absätze.
> Rolle Effektlack von Lila-Türkis.
> Anhang anzeigen 386117
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386118
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386119
> 
> Hoffentlich werde ich weder kontrolliert noch erkannt!
> Beim letzten Arbeitseinsatz noch Töne zwecks Pin und Pickern.
> 
> Besseres fand ich nicht in der Garage.


Glaub mir, da gibt es viel viel viel viel schlimmeres.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glaub mir, da gibt es viel viel viel viel schlimmeres.


rustaweli Das ist wahr, ich find die Rute sogar ganz hübsch, i love gooooold. 
Aber ja, der Schillerlack der Rolle macht mich auch etwas fertig. Aber in der Kombi sicher ok. Dann schau mal, ob etwas Mana in der Combo steckt..


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Genau genommen wäre also eine Neubespulung besser, oder?


Nö - das mache ich seit über 20 Jahren so und hatte auch bei richtig grossen, oder besser gesagt bei richtig starken Fischen, keinerlei Probleme.
Warscheinlich hatte ich mit Top Shot sogar weniger Abrisse als ohne.
Mit einem SORGFÄLTIG gebundenen doppelten Grinner hält soetwas auch rasanten Meeresfischen stand.. .


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glaub mir, da gibt es viel viel viel viel schlimmeres.


Zb. wenn sie Rosa wäre


----------



## geomas

So, nach einer großen Angelpause war ich vorhin zum ersten Mal wieder „pietschen”. Aber nicht Lang-Lang mit der Whip (=„pietschen”), sondern wie so oft praktiziert Nahdistanz-Pickern. Und Nahdistanz im dopptelten Sinne, denn die Angelstelle ist nur knapp 10 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt und weit ausgeworfen wurde auch nicht.






Es war nicht kalt am Wasser, fühlte sich aber schon herbstlich an.

Hatte noch etwas in reichlich Wasser gelagerten Dosenmais im Kühlschrank, damit und mit ein paar Micropellets wurde locker vorgefüttert, nur um die Fische zu aktivieren.

Hatte zwei Combos am Start, die Acolyte Ultra Feeder in 9ft und ne noch zierlichere Silstar Picker von etwa 2,60m. An der Drennan hab ich das Phlegma-Rig gefischt, es gab auch fix 2 lütte Plötz auf den alten Mais. An der weichen Silstar-Picker hab ich es mit Breadpunch versucht, angeboten an nem 12er Drennan Silverfish Pellet, der ebenfalls an einem Paternoster-Rig hing. Da gab es sehr schnell Bisse, nach einigen versemmelten Anschlägen kam dann ein Sub-Pico-Plötz von geschätzt 9cm temporär an Land. Auch ein paar Rotaugen in den „Teens” gab es, hab dann umgesattelt auf den dritten Köder, einen bewährten Joker.





Haken etwas zu groß, in diesem Falls war es ein 12er Drennan Silverfish Pellet.
Ein 14er LS-1810B oder ähnliche Modelle passen besser.

Für mich immer noch erstaunlich, wie gut Fische hier diese Softpellets (Special-G Gold von Bait-Tech) annehmen. Irgendetwas muß da drin sein, was sie „triggert”. Das sind ja nun Köder für die Angelei in den britischen Commercials, abgestimmt auf eine Futterreihe aus dem Hause Bait-Tech.





Sorry, die Farben liefen hier komplett aus dem Ruder.

Aber egal, auch wenn der 12er Silverfish Pellet etwas zu groß für die Pellets war, es biß ganz gut und neben weiteren Plötz gab es als „besten Fisch” des Abends noch einen Brassen. Der war etwa 30cm groß oder klein, aber schon recht dunkel und der Begriff „Skimmer” wäre wohl unangebracht.
In der Dämmerung hab ich es zum Schluß erneut kurz mit Breadpunch probiert - wieder sehr kleine Plötz, die den Köder schon im Absinken attackierten.

Auch wenn es nix für die Küche oder die FHP (haha) gab, die Angelei hat Spaß gemacht und bot die richtige Mischung aus Entspannung und Kurzweil.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, nach einer großen Angelpause war ich vorhin zum ersten Mal wieder „pietschen”. Aber nicht Lang-Lang mit der Whip (=„pietschen”), sondern wie so oft praktiziert Nahdistanz-Pickern. Und Nahdistanz im dopptelten Sinne, denn die Angelstelle ist nur knapp 10 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt und weit ausgeworfen wurde auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es war nicht kalt am Wasser, fühlte sich aber schon herbstlich an.
> 
> Hatte noch etwas in reichlich Wasser gelagerten Dosenmais im Kühlschrank, damit und mit ein paar Micropellets wurde locker vorgefüttert, nur um die Fische zu aktivieren.
> 
> Hatte zwei Combos am Start, die Acolyte Ultra Feeder in 9ft und ne noch zierlichere Silstar Picker von etwa 2,60m. An der Drennan hab ich das Phlegma-Rig gefischt, es gab auch fix 2 lütte Plötz auf den alten Mais. An der weichen Silstar-Picker hab ich es mit Breadpunch versucht, angeboten an nem 12er Drennan Silverfish Pellet, der ebenfalls an einem Paternoster-Rig hing. Da gab es sehr schnell Bisse, nach einigen versemmelten Anschlägen kam dann ein Sub-Pico-Plötz von geschätzt 9cm temporär an Land. Auch ein paar Rotaugen in den „Teens” gab es, hab dann umgesattelt auf den dritten Köder, einen bewährten Joker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haken etwas zu groß, in diesem Falls war es ein 12er Drennan Silverfish Pellet.
> Ein 14er LS-1810B oder ähnliche Modelle passen besser.
> 
> Für mich immer noch erstaunlich, wie gut Fische hier diese Softpellets (Special-G Gold von Bait-Tech) annehmen. Irgendetwas muß da drin sein, was sie „triggert”. Das sind ja nun Köder für die Angelei in den britischen Commercials, abgestimmt auf eine Futterreihe aus dem Hause Bait-Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, die Farben liefen hier komplett aus dem Ruder.
> 
> Aber egal, auch wenn der 12er Silverfish Pellet etwas zu groß für die Pellets war, es biß ganz gut und neben weiteren Plötz gab es als „besten Fisch” des Abends noch einen Brassen. Der war etwa 30cm groß oder klein, aber schon recht dunkel und der Begriff „Skimmer” wäre wohl unangebracht.
> In der Dämmerung hab ich es zum Schluß erneut kurz mit Breadpunch probiert - wieder sehr kleine Plötz, die den Köder schon im Absinken attackierten.
> 
> Auch wenn es nix für die Küche oder die FHP (haha) gab, die Angelei hat Spaß gemacht und bot die richtige Mischung aus Entspannung und Kurzweil.


Nabend, Geo,
ich freue mich sehr das Du mal wieder etwas gepitschert hast, und natürlich gleich wieder auf experimentellen Wegen. Herzliches Petri. Mein Angelkumpel, der sicher der dickfelligste und sturste (und netteste) Angler der Welt ist, gibt inzwischen zähneknirschend zu, das stinkige Softpellets wahre Brassenmagneten sind, das passt zu Deinen Beobachtungen mit den DIngern. Jedenfalls ein herzliches Petri!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, nach einer großen Angelpause war ich vorhin zum ersten Mal wieder „pietschen”. Aber nicht Lang-Lang mit der Whip (=„pietschen”), sondern wie so oft praktiziert Nahdistanz-Pickern. Und Nahdistanz im dopptelten Sinne, denn die Angelstelle ist nur knapp 10 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt und weit ausgeworfen wurde auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es war nicht kalt am Wasser, fühlte sich aber schon herbstlich an.
> 
> Hatte noch etwas in reichlich Wasser gelagerten Dosenmais im Kühlschrank, damit und mit ein paar Micropellets wurde locker vorgefüttert, nur um die Fische zu aktivieren.
> 
> Hatte zwei Combos am Start, die Acolyte Ultra Feeder in 9ft und ne noch zierlichere Silstar Picker von etwa 2,60m. An der Drennan hab ich das Phlegma-Rig gefischt, es gab auch fix 2 lütte Plötz auf den alten Mais. An der weichen Silstar-Picker hab ich es mit Breadpunch versucht, angeboten an nem 12er Drennan Silverfish Pellet, der ebenfalls an einem Paternoster-Rig hing. Da gab es sehr schnell Bisse, nach einigen versemmelten Anschlägen kam dann ein Sub-Pico-Plötz von geschätzt 9cm temporär an Land. Auch ein paar Rotaugen in den „Teens” gab es, hab dann umgesattelt auf den dritten Köder, einen bewährten Joker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haken etwas zu groß, in diesem Falls war es ein 12er Drennan Silverfish Pellet.
> Ein 14er LS-1810B oder ähnliche Modelle passen besser.
> 
> Für mich immer noch erstaunlich, wie gut Fische hier diese Softpellets (Special-G Gold von Bait-Tech) annehmen. Irgendetwas muß da drin sein, was sie „triggert”. Das sind ja nun Köder für die Angelei in den britischen Commercials, abgestimmt auf eine Futterreihe aus dem Hause Bait-Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, die Farben liefen hier komplett aus dem Ruder.
> 
> Aber egal, auch wenn der 12er Silverfish Pellet etwas zu groß für die Pellets war, es biß ganz gut und neben weiteren Plötz gab es als „besten Fisch” des Abends noch einen Brassen. Der war etwa 30cm groß oder klein, aber schon recht dunkel und der Begriff „Skimmer” wäre wohl unangebracht.
> In der Dämmerung hab ich es zum Schluß erneut kurz mit Breadpunch probiert - wieder sehr kleine Plötz, die den Köder schon im Absinken attackierten.
> 
> Auch wenn es nix für die Küche oder die FHP (haha) gab, die Angelei hat Spaß gemacht und bot die richtige Mischung aus Entspannung und Kurzweil.


Diese Berichte von die habe ich vermisst. Schöne Spätschichtlektüre. Aber erstmal ein herzliches Petri Heil Richtung Norden, lieber Georg. 
Deine beigefügten Bilder sind wie immer sehr schön anzuschauen. Da merkt man sofort, dass du ein Profi bist. Aber das du so lange ohne pietschen auskamst, wundert mich schon sehr. Jetzt bist du bestimmt heiß geworden und es folgen noch mehr. 
Auf diese Micropellets bin ich neugierig geworden, damit hab ich noch nie gefischt. Diese haben die Teiche noch nie gesehen, da ich der einzige bin, der dort angelt. Frage: Sind die Pellets länger haltbar, so das ich mir einen Vorrat anlegen kann? Angebrochene Packungen trocknen wahrscheinlich nur ein wenig aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Diese Berichte von die habe ich vermisst. Schöne Spätschichtlektüre. Aber erstmal ein herzliches Petri Heil Richtung Norden, lieber Georg.
> Deine beigefügten Bilder sind wie immer sehr schön anzuschauen. Da merkt man sofort, dass du ein Profi bist. Aber das du so lange ohne pietschen auskamst, wundert mich schon sehr. Jetzt bist du bestimmt heiß geworden und es folgen noch mehr.
> Auf diese Micropellets bin ich neugierig geworden, damit hab ich noch nie gefischt. Diese haben die Teiche noch nie gesehen, da ich der einzige bin, der dort angelt. Frage: Sind die Pellets länger haltbar, so das ich mir einen Vorrat anlegen kann? Angebrochene Packungen trocknen wahrscheinlich nur ein wenig aus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


hi lieber Jason, 
auch wenn die Frage geomas gilt: Die Schachtel die ich hatte (und sie Angelkumpel aufgedrängt habe) waren "Chewies" in Halibut von der FIrma Browning. Die angebrochene Plastikdose gammelte buchstäblich Jahrelang in meinem Archiv bzw. im Rucksack herum, sie sind heute noch genauso stinkig, weichlich und knetbar wie einst. Ich glaube, weil die Feuchtigkeit in denen und ähnlichen Produkten hauptsächlich Öl ist, sind die sehr lange halt- und knetbar. Schätze siche einzweidrei Varianten solcher weichköder auf die Hohe Kante zu legen, kann nicht schaden, auch über längere Zeit.

Oh, und einen Fheler gilts zu vermeiden, den Angelkumpel auch gemacht hat: Einige schurkische Firmen bieten auch einfach "normale" harte Pellets in diesen kleinen apothekerpreisigen Hakenköderboxen an. Es handelt sich aber um ganz normale Massenpellets, nur gelocht, die man günstig in Kilosäcken kaufen kann. Also immer genau auf die Beschreibung/Packung achten, denn man siehts durch das Plastik den Happen nicht an ob soft oder hart.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte.

Jason - zum losen Füttern nehme ich irgendwelche billigen ebay-Futter-Pellets in kleinen Größen. Hatte mal von einem Händler günstige Pellet-Mixe, aber die sind offenbar oft vergriffen. Die Idee hinter dem losen Füttern von kleinen Pellets ist, die Fische am Platz zu halten und zum Suchen zu animieren. 

Die gezeigten Soft-Hooker-Pellets als Hakenköder sind lange haltbar, auch in geöffneter Verpackung. Ich habe auch (empfehlenswerte) von Drennan (Yum-Yums) und welche von Dynamite (diese sind bei mir nicht so erfolgreich). All diese Soft-Pellets sind gut haltbar. Welche von Sonubaits _erscheinen_ mir im Vergleich als schneller alternd (werden „speckig”), aber das ist nur eine Beobachtung und Meinung.
Im Vergleich fangen die unscheinbaren Bait-Tech-Pellets bei mir klar am besten, und zwar die „Gold”-Variante.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöne Bilder geomas und toll dass du endlich wieder angeln warst. 
Ich hoffe du kommst jetzt wieder regelmäßig dazu.


----------



## rustaweli

Mit An,- u Abfahrt nur ein kleines Zeitfenster bevor die Pflicht ruft. Aber es wird genutzt.
Weiß nicht ob Moby schon wieder beißt, aber er ruft mich!
Wie heißt es doch so schön bei "Legenden der Leidenschaft", wenn Mann und Tier sich tief in die Augen schauen, so bleiben sie ewig durch ein mystisches Band verbunden!




Mehr Bilder gibt es leider nicht, entschuldigt bitte!
Werde vorerst keine Spotbilder mehr posten. An und neben "meinem" Spot ist voll Betrieb. Kann Zufall sein, kann auch nicht. Hatte dies vor Jahren schon in einem regionalem Forum durchgemacht und konnte ewig an meiner Stelle nicht mehr angeln.
Zumal es mir extrem leid tun würde, wenn Burschen wie Moby oder so große Dicköpfe in Pfannen landen.
Seht es mir nach, bitte!
Schönen Start Euch in die neue Woche!

Endlich geomas , freut mich sehr! Feiner Bericht samt Bildern!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob Moby schon wieder beißt, aber er ruft mich!
> Wie heißt es doch so schön bei "Legenden der Leidenschaft", wenn Mann und Tier sich tief in die Augen schauen, so bleiben sie ewig durch ein mystisches Band verbunden!


Das mystische Band und die Erinnerung bleibt dir ewig! 

Vom Bild und Setup her sehe ich da allerdings Komplikationen, wenn Moby denn wieder vorbeikommt.
Bei mir hatten selbst einige schöne Flussbrassen diesen Sommer die Power, die deutlich massivere Rute hüpfen zu lassen.
Bei richtigen Mobys gehört da wenigstens eine Baitrunner mit ihrer leicht zu aktivierenden Sicherheitsbremse hin, und ein stabilerer sicherer (Doppel-)Halter für den Ruten-Auto-Drill.
Obacht und keine Sekunde aus den Augen lassen, auf dass du nicht zum Jäger der verlorenen Rute wirst! 

Ich habe jedenfalls schon weit mehr versenkte Ruten gefangen als was selber verloren!


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das mystische Band und die Erinnerung bleibt dir ewig!
> 
> Vom Bild und Setup her sehe ich da allerdings Komplikationen, wenn Moby denn wieder vorbeikommt.
> Bei mir hatten selbst einige schöne Flussbrassen diesen Sommer die Power, die deutlich massivere Rute hüpfen zu lassen.
> Bei richtigen Mobys gehört da wenigstens eine Baitrunner mit ihrer leicht zu aktivierenden Sicherheitsbremse hin, und ein stabilerer sicherer (Doppel-)Halter für den Ruten-Auto-Drill.
> Obacht und keine Sekunde aus den Augen lassen, auf dass du nicht zum Jäger der verlorenen Rute wirst!
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls schon weit mehr versenkte Ruten gefangen als was selber verloren!


Ist erst einmal eine Art Notbehelf. Wird aber nachgerüstet, hast Recht. Sitze direkt neben der Rute. Aber wenigstens schon einmal etwas stärker aufgestellt. Bremse ist ebenso so eingestellt das eher die Schnur gerade so abzieht bei einem Biss.


----------



## Gert-Show

rustaweli 
Es gibt User/Mitleser, die bei solchen Bildern, welche sozusagen live gepostet werden, die Metadaten aus Fotos auslesen. Zu diesen Metadaten gehören auch die Koordinaten.
Damit wissen die genau, wo du warst...
Abhilfe: die Fotos vom Spot nach dem Angeln zu Hause noch einmal als "Bildschirmfoto" mit dem Handy aufnehmen und dann dieses als Foto hier einstellen.

Und es sollten natürlich auf dem Foto keine markanten Bauwerke, Bäume etc sein, sonst ist auch die Abhilfe für die Katz.

Petri allen erfolgreichen Üklern!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ein Bildumwandler wie Irfanview reicht auch, kann wahlweise das Übernehmen von Exif und so ausschalten, auch eigene Konvertierung hilft.
"Neue" Koordinaten vom Stadtteich haben aber auch was!


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show schrieb:


> rustaweli
> Es gibt User/Mitleser, die bei solchen Bildern, welche sozusagen live gepostet werden, die Metadaten aus Fotos auslesen. Zu diesen Metadaten gehören auch die Koordinaten.
> Damit wissen die genau, wo du warst...
> Abhilfe: die Fotos vom Spot nach dem Angeln zu Hause noch einmal als "Bildschirmfoto" mit dem Handy aufnehmen und dann dieses als Foto hier einstellen.
> 
> Und es sollten natürlich auf dem Foto keine markanten Bauwerke, Bäume etc sein, sonst ist auch die Abhilfe für die Katz.
> 
> Petri allen erfolgreichen Üklern!


Ernsthaft?!
Heftig, danke, wußte ich nicht!


----------



## Gert-Show

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Bildumwandler wie Irfanview reicht auch, kann wahlweise das Übernehmen von Exif und so ausschalten, auch eigene Konvertierung hilft.
> "Neue" Koordinaten vom Stadtteich haben aber auch was!


Ja, das ist sozusagen die Krone der Irreführung, aber nicht jeder ist technisch so versiert und hat so viel Zeit, um das umzusetzen. Auch ich nicht...
Zumal ich ja nicht erst die Bilder vom iPhone auf den Laptop übertrage, um dann zu posten, sondern direkt über den Safari poste.

Exif Metadata gibts zwar auch als App, aber ist mir einfach zu aufwändig.


----------



## rhinefisher

Jetzt heißt es schnell sein....








						Willow Pitch VI – Crucian Renaissance Limited Edition Hardback
					

Willow Pitch VI – Crucian Renaissance Limited Edition Hardback of only 700 Copies  Compiled by Chris Turnbull, Crucian Renaissance is the latest in our ‘Willow Pitch’ series and a…




					thelittleegretpress.co.uk


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sozusagen die Krone der Irreführung, aber nicht jeder ist technisch so versiert und hat so viel Zeit, um das umzusetzen. Auch ich nicht...
> Zumal ich ja nicht erst die Bilder vom iPhone auf den Laptop übertrage, um dann zu posten, sondern direkt über den Safari poste.
> 
> Exif Metadata gibts zwar auch als App, aber ist mir einfach zu aufwändig.


Und wie verhält es sich mit Screenshots?


----------



## Gert-Show

Da fotografierst du ja praktisch ein Foto ab. Wenn du das zu Hause machst, zeigen die Metadaten, wo du wohnst, aber nicht den Spot.
Kannst ja zum Abfotografieren ins nächste Hallenbad oder auf die Toilette vom C&A gehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Da fotografierst du ja praktisch ein Foto ab. Wenn du das zu Hause machst, zeigen die Metadaten, wo du wohnst, aber nicht den Spot.
> Kannst ja zum Abfotografieren ins nächste Hallenbad oder auf die Toilette vom C&A gehen.


Alles klar, danke!
So ähnlich gemacht. Traurig, aber nun ja.

Halbe Stunde vor dem Weg zur Pflicht.
Nicht Moby, aber ick freu mir!
Wahnsinn wie anders die im Fluss kämpfen gegenüber meinem Kanal.




Aber muß sagen die Bling Bling Combo harmoniert bestens.

Wünsch Euch was!


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri rustaweli , ist doch schön das dein Plan so aufgegangen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dickes Petri Heil, rusty !


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dickes Petri rustaweli , ist doch schön das dein Plan so aufgegangen ist.


Danke Euch!
Hm, Plan... Letztendlich legte ich 3 Futterplätze an, wenn man dies überhaupt so nennen kann. Auch
Spotwechsel erfolgten. Schlug mich dann durch das Dickkicht und fand eine Art Platz. Jedoch Pepe56 Stil. Statts Stuhl halt Platz nehmen auf der Abhakmatte.
Nicht wenige Zeit lag ich eher auf dieser und schaute gen Himmel. 





Bin wirklich froh das es doch klappte, auch wenn Moby erst schlauerweise die Vorhut ran ließ.
Keine Futterkampagnien, nur bißl was mit der (viel zu kleinen) 
Schleuder rein und dann doch noch Glück gehabt. 
Bin immer noch absolut happy.


----------



## Gert-Show

Perfekt. Und wenn du jetzt noch vor dem Einstellen das Foto bearbeitest, also oben und unten "abschneidest", sieht es richtig gut aus.
Petri zum Karpfen!


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Perfekt. Und wenn du jetzt noch vor dem Einstellen das Foto bearbeitest, also oben und unten "abschneidest", sieht es richtig gut aus.
> Petri zum Karpfen!


Danke! 
Du und Nordlichtangler seid mir so ein Paar! Tackle hier, Bilder da...   
Späßle! Werde daran arbeiten!


----------



## Kneto

Hallo Freunde der Ükeligen-Angelei.
Ein kleines Update, es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Tee-/Kaffeebecher Front.
Es gibt jetzt 2 verschiedene Becher mit Barben & Schleien Motiv.
Anbei ein Foto:

Die weiteren Modalitäten kläre ich gerade ab, ob es für uns eine Sammelbestellung werden könnte oder ob jeder einzeln bestellt!?
Die Kontaktdaten würde ich dann zeitnah an die Interessenten per PN verteilen.

Mit besten Grüßen und einen kräftigen Petri!!!

Kneto


----------



## grubenreiner

Servus, Grüezi und Hallo!

da ich noch einen etwas älteren inaktiven Account hier hatte, hab ich den mal wieder aktiviert.
Ich bin der Typ der die Tassen erdacht hat und macht.
Der erste kleine Schwung ist fertig, Bild hat ja Kneto oben schon rein.
Bei Interesse, einfach PN an mich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Alte Kameraden, oder so ...


----------



## geomas

Dickes Petri zu dem strammen Chef-Cypriniden, lieber Rusty!!
Der sammelt sich schon was für den Winter an, wie es scheint. 
Wunderbar, daß Dein Plan aufging.


----------



## rustaweli

Manche sagen "Nutze den Tag", ich sage "Nutze jedes noch so kleine Fenster"!
Zumal der liebe Herrgott Tage der Jagd bekanntlich auch nicht zählt.
Hatte wieder nur ein sehr Kleines bis eben wieder die Pflicht rief.
Wieder ließ sich Moby nicht blicken. Zumindest sah ich ihn nicht, aber er aus einem Blickwinkel vielleicht mich, wer weiß.
Beschweren mag ich mich allerdings nicht, mehr als gelinde ausgedrückt.












Was für Hochs und Tiefs diese Tage!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na das läuft doch bei dir , Rusty.
Und gerade erst warst du noch drauf und dran deine Angelflinte ins Korn zu werfen......

Petri Heil!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na das läuft doch bei dir , Rusty.
> Und gerade erst warst du noch drauf und dran deine Angelflinte ins Korn zu werfen......
> 
> Petri Heil!


Vielen Dank und wohl wahr!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Manche sagen "Nutze den Tag", ich sage "Nutze jedes noch so kleine Fenster"!
> Zumal der liebe Herrgott Tage der Jagd bekanntlich auch nicht zählt.
> Hatte wieder nur ein sehr Kleines bis eben wieder die Pflicht rief.
> Wieder ließ sich Moby nicht blicken. Zumindest sah ich ihn nicht, aber er aus einem Blickwinkel vielleicht mich, wer weiß.
> Beschweren mag ich mich allerdings nicht, mehr als gelinde ausgedrückt.
> Anhang anzeigen 386248
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386249
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386250
> 
> Was für Hochs und Tiefs diese Tage!


Phantastisch!
Der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Wanken Deiner Leidenschaft, dem Moby-Ereignis Plus Rutenbruch, und deinem neu entfachten Elan und den wundervollen Fängen ist überdeutlich.

Ich kann mir sehr gut Vorstellen, daß es sich bei "Moby" um einen Avatar der lokalen Flussgottheit gehandelt hat, gesandt um Deine Entschlossenheit zu prüfen. Offenbar hast Du die Probe bestanden und wirst nun überreich mit der Gunst der Flussgottheit belohnt, herrliche Fische!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Mensch rustaweli , da haste aber nen Fleck gefunden..... Mein lieber Scholli


----------



## geomas

Supersache, tolle Aktion, lieber Rusty! Hut ab vor Deiner Beharrlichkeit, so sollte es auch mit Moby klappen.


----------



## geomas

Ich war vormittags für etwa 2 Stunden netto-Angelzeit am Wasser, konnte aber nur zwei Ükel (Länge ca. 27cm*) landen. 
Dazu gab es ein paar halbherzige Bisse oder Schnurschwimmer. Die Stammtisch-Wappentiere bissen auf Breadpunch an der Winklepicker. 
Mais oder die Softpellets fanden keine Abnehmer heute. Mit etwas Glück (auch in Bezug aufs Wetter und den Pegel**) gehts morgen oder am Freitag noch mal los.

*) addiert
**) Pegel im Sinne von Wasserstand, nicht Blutalkoholgehalt


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> zwei Ükel (Länge ca. 27cm*) landen.



Der war gut....ich hatte schon 'nen Schreck bekommen. 
Petri Heil, Georg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Manche sagen "Nutze den Tag", ich sage "Nutze jedes noch so kleine Fenster"!
> 
> Was für Hochs und Tiefs diese Tage!


Macht mir Laune aufs "Rumsitzen" und zeigt, dass die Friedfischzeit noch nicht vorbei ist.
Was bei mir mit dem heutigen kurzen Fenster-Raubfischausflug nach gelungener berechneter Lücke im Wetterrader eben deutlich schlechter war.

Das sind doch richtig gute Fische geworden , und das noch eher unerwartet!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vormittags für etwa 2 Stunden netto-Angelzeit am Wasser, konnte aber nur zwei Ükel (Länge ca. 27cm*) landen.
> Dazu gab es ein paar halbherzige Bisse oder Schnurschwimmer. Die Stammtisch-Wappentiere bissen auf Breadpunch an der Winklepicker.
> Mais oder die Softpellets fanden keine Abnehmer heute. Mit etwas Glück (auch in Bezug aufs Wetter und den Pegel**) gehts morgen oder am Freitag noch mal los.
> 
> *) addiert
> **) Pegel im Sinne von Wasserstand, nicht Blutalkoholgehalt


Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri- ich frage mich ob sich die 27cm auf zwei stramme Ükel verteilen, oder ob ein Prachtbursche und ein Kleinükel für die Zahl gesorgt haben?
Mein Schönes Freitagsfenster hat sich heute aufgrund des Betreibens der Missus geschlossen, wir müssen am Freitag zur Reisevorbereitung zu einer Globetrotter-Niederlassung. Ich befürchte einen monetären Aderlass. Warum kann ich nicht in meinen schönen gemütlichen Angellumpen wandern gehen? Wenigstens war sie ehrlich und hat nicht, wie bei Arzt-, Zahnarzt- oder Bioladenbesuchen das alte "Komm, wir fahren zum Angelladen und Du darfst Dir was aussuchen" Märchen aufgetischt.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Macht mir Laune aufs "Rumsitzen" und zeigt, dass die Friedfischzeit noch nicht vorbei ist.


Persönlich-Biographisch oder Jahreszeitlich? In letzterem Falle würde ich sagen, das Die wirklich gute Friedfischzeit gerade startet, zumindest was Fliessgewässer angeht. Die FIsche sind nun blitzsauber, vom sommerlichen Extra-Schleim wegen hoher Keimdichte im Wasser befreit, und Die Wunden, die Amor geschlagen hat sind verheilt. Die Pegelstände, Sauerstoffgehalt und der Durchfluss steigen, und die ganze Sommergrütze und Biodichte werden fortgespült. Und die Kleinen Nervensägenspezies sind lange nicht so penetrant wie im Sommer. Herbst ist ne Superzeit für bessere Friedfische!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Immer wieder ein Genuss hier im Ükel zu stöbern,danke allen die hier so genialen Kram posten 
Ich war selber die letzte Zeit eher Räuber mit Kunstködern stalken,da inspirierte es richtig euch beim Ansitz zuschauen zu dürfen.Glaube die Saison geht langsam ins Finale,ein paar Mal werde ich demnächst bestimmt auch noch losziehen,bevor ich mich über den Winter dann endgültig den Predatoren widme 

Übrigens bezüglich dem vom rhinefisher erwähnten Top-Shot ,ich glaube man könnte es Schlagschnur oder halt Vorfach nennen, halt in E.
Aber seit er mir da damals seine Taktiken gezeigt,geht es nicht mehr ohne.Beim Feedern einfach ne Wohltat,und man schont seine Hauptschnur so genial + ist auch was die Dicke angeht extrem variabel,da man ja immer individuell anbinden kann.Das hat mir so einigen Frust und Schnurverlust erspart !
Was ich noch dazu sagen kann,der doppelte Grinner ist da was Stabilität angeht über alles erhaben,aber wenn es richtig fein sein soll,an z.B. ner sehr sensiblen Picker,hat sich bei mir mittlerweile der Slim Beauty Knot als echte Alternative herauskristallisiert.Kann ich wirklich empfehlen,und der gleitet selbst durch die kleinste Beringung ohne Probleme + ist selbst draußen bei schlechten Bedingungen noch einigermaßen knotbar.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, und mir ist ein Päckchen ins Haus getrudelt:
Enthalten war ein neues Exemplar meines bewährten Kescherstiels (Tubertini Luis 2,70, schön stabil und fest trotz des sagenhaften Transportmasses von 50oderso cm). Rätselhaft, warum der Händler die Stange in so einem verrückt grossen Karton versendet, ich dachte zuerst, die hätten die Bestellung verdaddelt und mir irgendeinen Steckstock geschickt:





Er ergänzt meinen mir ebenfalls lieb und teuren Kescherkopf Quantum 4 Street Arm Out- den ich ebenfalls durch ein neues Exemplar ersetzen musste. Gummiert, mit Stangengewinde _und_ Klappfunktion, ich kenne kein anderes Produkt das diese Eigenschaften vereint. (An dieser Stelle muss ich nochmals betonen, das der Bei dem Quantum mitgelieferte 4m Kescher"gerte" absolut und vollkommen unbrauchbar ist, was schade ist, da man den famosen Kopf nicht einzeln bestellen kann. Ich musste ihn jetzt ein paar Wochen benutzen, und diese Parodie eines Kescherstocks war eine absolute Qual)

Zusammen ergeben Tubertinistock und Quantumkopf einen sehr praktischen Kescher, der für meine Angelei nichts zu wünschen übrig läßt und ein sehr kompaktes Transportmaß aufweist (55oders cm).
Ich kann bei meinen Schnellwechsel-Ansitzen den Kescher zusammen mit dem kleinen Tripod und dem Fisch/TulipHandtuch einfach in die Lehnenbespannung des Stuhls packen und mich in Windeseile zum nächsten Swim verlagern: Hier ein ein Archivbild:
_



_


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax, du must nicht so oft die Tasten drücken. Ich war dann mal so frei.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax, du must nicht so oft die Tasten drücken. Ich war dann mal so frei.


Es war ein furchtbares Edit Hinundher zwischen Handy und Laptop, vielen dank fürs bereinigen


----------



## geomas

^^^  Den „Luis” merke ich mir mal, danke für den Hinweis auf dessen Tauglichkeit, die ist bei Kescherstäben ja eine seltene Tugend.
Und nach dieser Schönrednerei: was transportierst Du denn eigentlich in dem Stanley-Dingens? Eiscreme, Erbsen- oder gar Gulaschsuppe?
Hast Du das Teil im Alltagseinsatz oder ist es für die härtesten aller Wintertage vorgesehen?



PS: zur 27cm-Frage: es gab einen etwa 16cm „großen” Ukelei und einen deutlich kleineren Artgenossen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^^^  Den „Luis” merke ich mir mal, danke für den Hinweis auf dessen Tauglichkeit, die ist bei Kescherstäben ja eine seltene Tugend.
> Und nach dieser Schönrednerei: was transportierst Du denn eigentlich in dem Stanley-Dingens? Eiscreme, Erbsen- oder gar Gulaschsuppe?
> Hast Du das Teil im Alltagseinsatz oder ist es für die härtesten aller Wintertage vorgesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: zur 27cm-Frage: es gab einen etwa 16cm „großen” Ukelei und einen deutlich kleineren Artgenossen.


hahaha, das "Stanley" Bild stammt aus meiner User-Review desselben (Ich hatte kein Bild auffindbar, das den Stuhl, Kescher & Stativ in Zusammanehang zeigt), daher die kompositorische Hervorhebung des edlen Gefäßes. Ich habe es mit verschiedenen heissen Süppchen etc. getestet, es ist wirklich empfehlenswert.
Aber abgesehen von meinen damaligen Erfahrungen als Tester benutze ich es kaum. So wie für den ausdauernden Karpfenangler mit langer Verweildauer* reichhaltige Vorräte, Kochgelegenheiten, Behälter, Verfeinerungen kurz: Speis und Trank Pflicht am Wasser sind, so sind sie für den eifrigen Rover Gift für die Angelei:

Hunger und Durst schärfen die Sinne, vertreiben die Müdigkeit und schaffen die richtige Reflexspannung** für schnelle Anhiebe oder rasche Spotwechsel. Wenn man Zeit und Muße fürs Suppenlöffeln hat, ist der Abschnitt unergiebig und man sollte einen produktiveren Swim aufsuchen, statt zu picknicken.

Ich bin kein Fanatiker: Ist man den ganzen Tag unterwegs, ist es akzeptabel, kostbaren Köder/Nübsiestauraum für eine, höchstens zwei Bifis und eine kleine
Flasche Wasser (still) zu opfern.

hg
Minimax


*herrje, ich wette Karpfen-Kressebeete oder Karpfen-Urzeitkrebszuchtsets wären ne Marktlücke. Die Jungs haben echt Zeit am Wasser.
**vergleichbar einem manischen Wiesel auf Speed


----------



## geomas

Danke!
Ich hab seit etlichen Jahren ne „Weithals-Stanley”, diese aber nie ernsthaft genutzt. Falls ich zum Jahresende hin doch noch mal einen Ansitz mit längerer Verweildauer plane könnte das Teil vielleicht zum Einsatz kommen. Am Wasser mit Kochern... hantieren mag ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und mir ist ein Päckchen ins Haus getrudelt:
> Enthalten war ein neues Exemplar meines bewährten Kescherstiels (Tubertini Luis 2,70, schön stabil und fest trotz des sagenhaften Transportmasses von 50oderso cm). Rätselhaft, warum der Händler die Stange in so einem verrückt grossen Karton versendet, ich dachte zuerst, die hätten die Bestellung verdaddelt und mir irgendeinen Steckstock geschickt:
> Anhang anzeigen 386288
> 
> Er ergänzt meinen mir ebenfalls lieb und teuren Kescherkopf Quantum 4 Street Arm Out- den ich ebenfalls durch ein neues Exemplar ersetzen musste. Gummiert, mit Stangengewinde _und_ Klappfunktion, ich kenne kein anderes Produkt das diese Eigenschaften vereint. (An dieser Stelle muss ich nochmals betonen, das der Bei dem Quantum mitgelieferte 4m Kescher"gerte" absolut und vollkommen unbrauchbar ist, was schade ist, da man den famosen Kopf nicht einzeln bestellen kann. Ich musste ihn jetzt ein paar Wochen benutzen, und diese Parodie eines Kescherstocks war eine absolute Qual)
> 
> Zusammen ergeben Tubertinistock und Quantumkopf einen sehr praktischen Kescher, der für meine Angelei nichts zu wünschen übrig läßt und ein sehr kompaktes Transportmaß aufweist (55oders cm).
> Ich kann bei meinen Schnellwechsel-Ansitzen den Kescher zusammen mit dem kleinen Tripod und dem Fisch/TulipHandtuch einfach in die Lehnenbespannung des Stuhls packen und mich in Windeseile zum nächsten Swim verlagern: Hier ein ein Archivbild:
> _
> Anhang anzeigen 386287
> _


Lieber Minimax 
Würdest du mir freundlicherweise sagen, was am Armoutstab so schlecht ist deiner Auffassung nach, bzw was der andere besser kann? Habe den Kescher ja auch und nutze ihn im original. Allerdings habe ich nicht viele Vergleiche zu anderen Stielen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Rätselhaft, warum der Händler die Stange in so einem verrückt grossen Karton versendet...



Bei eben diesem Onlineshop bestellte ich kürzlich auch einen Kescherstab, mit relativ kurzem Packmaß von 60cm. Auch ich war sehr erstaunt über diesen riesigen Karton, in dem sich neben dem kompakten Kescherstab zwar noch eine ebenso kompakte Telerute befand aber der Großteil des Kartons war auch mit diesen zusammenhängenden Luftpolstern ausgefüllt. Die Kartons für den Versand etwas zurechtzustutzen _- je nach Inhalt -_ das ist für den Shop sicherlich aufwendiger / teurer, als sie einfach mit dieser Standardlänge zu verschicken. Seltsam ist es trotzdem und hinterlässt sicherlich nicht nur bei Dir und mir einen komischen Eindruck.

Weiterhin trübte meinen Eindruck etwas, dass der gelieferte Kescherstab zwar noch in der originalen Tüte von Jenzi steckte, diese aber nachträglich mit einem Klebeband des Shops verschlossen war. Eine ehemalige Retoure zu erhalten wäre im Grunde natürlich noch kein Drama aber es fehlte leider der Verschlussstopfen in der Tüte. Der mir nachgelieferte Stopfen, welcher dann zwar in einem kleineren Karton angeliefert wurde, passte allerdings nicht mal annähernd. Das Teil war so dick, es muss von irgendeinem 20 Meter Telekescherstab gestammt haben. Da ich darauf auch einige Zeit warten musste, war ich dann doch etwas verärgert, habe den Stab und den zu großen Stopfen zurückgeschickt und einen einwandfreien und neuen Stab verlangt. Dafür benutzte ich den alten Karton, welchen ich aber zuvor mit einem Cuttermesser auf eine praktikable Länge brachte.

Der neue Stab kam dann mit passendem Gummistopfen hier an, natürlich wieder in dem viel zu großen Karton.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Macht mir Laune aufs "Rumsitzen" und zeigt, dass die Friedfischzeit noch nicht vorbei ist.
> Was bei mir mit dem heutigen kurzen Fenster-Raubfischausflug nach gelungener berechneter Lücke im Wetterrader eben deutlich schlechter war.
> 
> Das sind doch richtig gute Fische geworden , und das noch eher unerwartet!


Danke für Eure lieben Zusprüche!
All das, gepaart mit den Fängen, baut auf.
Freut mich natürlich sehr wenn der Ükel zum Friedfischen animiert, mach das unbedingt und berichte auch! Glaube Minimax liegt da sehr richtig mit seiner Analyse vom goldenen Herbst und den Flüssen!
Petri geomas , schön das Du wieder ab und an der Angelei fröhnst!
Diese Stanley Flaschen interessieren mich doch sehr. Sind die wirklich so suppengeeignet? Wie lang halten die so eine Suppe warm? Nicht mehr lange und wir haben wieder die feuchten, kühlen Herbsttage, oder gar Winter. Da könnte ich mir ne leckere Erbsensuppe oder einen wunderbaren Texas-Topf herrlich wärmend vorstellen.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Lieber Minimax
> Würdest du mir freundlicherweise sagen, was am Armoutstab so schlecht ist deiner Auffassung nach, bzw was der andere besser kann? Habe den Kescher ja auch und nutze ihn im original. Allerdings habe ich nicht viele Vergleiche zu anderen Stielen.


Ich gebe zu, mein harsche Urteil ist eher aus einer persönlichen Perspektive geschrieben. Meine Hauptkritikpunkte sind aber begründbar:
Der Stock ist sehr leicht lang und dünnwandig. Das macht ihn so weich und wabbelig, das er an meinen dichtbewachsenen, schnellfliessenden Gewässer kaum kontrolliert zu führen ist, ich muss mit grosser Anstrengung den Stab in eine Richtung schwenken, und der Kopf hinkt einen halben Meter oder mehr nach. Sehr anstrengend und unpräzise, und ein Fädlein Kraut oder ein paar Blätter werden durch den langen Hebel tonnenschwer.
Die unverhältnismäßige Länge und die verlangsamte Führung bewirkt, daß kluge Fische ihn z.B. mit letzter Anstrengung unterlaufen können und sich dann im Uferbewuchs festsetzen.

Fairerweise muss man sagen das der Stock auch nicht für diese Angelei entworfen wurde, sondern wohl eher in der senkrechten bei tiefen Spundwänden und ähnlichen "Streetfishing' Situationen.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man sagen das der Stock auch nicht für diese Angelei entworfen wurde, sondern wohl eher in der senkrechten bei tiefen Spundwänden und ähnlichen


wir müssen uns mal unterhalten, über das Teil (PN folgt)


----------



## Hecht100+

Das mit dem sehr leicht und leichtwandig muß aber nicht immer ein Nachteil sein, wenn der Durchmesser stimmt. Das hier sind jetzt drei Meter ausgezogen und mit einem Kilogramm belastet. Da gehen meine gekauften Stöcke aber anders in die Knie.




Man beachte denn zarten Ständer, auch der hält so was aus.




Hier einmal im unbelasteten Zustand





Hier dann noch einmal das vorletzte Stück etwas verkürzt, was sich durch einen kleinen Trick stufenlos so ab ca 2,5 Meter bis 3 Meter machen läßt. Ist einfach nur der Rest einer alten Stipprute, aber die Probleme mit wabbelig oder weich oder das der Kopf nicht hinterher kommt, kann ich nicht sagen. Kescherkopf sitzt auch auf dem normalen BFS-Gewinde.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das mit dem sehr leicht und leichtwandig muß aber nicht immer ein Nachteil sein, wenn der Durchmesser stimmt. Das hier sind jetzt drei Meter ausgezogen und mit einem Kilogramm belastet. Da gehen meine gekauften Stöcke aber anders in die Knie.
> Anhang anzeigen 386316
> 
> Man beachte denn zarten Ständer, auch der hält so was aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 386314
> 
> Hier einmal im unbelasteten Zustand
> Anhang anzeigen 386313
> 
> 
> Hier dann noch einmal das vorletzte Stück etwas verkürzt, was sich durch einen kleinen Trick stufenlos so ab ca 2,5 Meter bis 3 Meter machen läßt. Ist einfach nur der Rest einer alten Stipprute, aber die Probleme mit wabbelig oder weich oder das der Kopf nicht hinterher kommt, kann ich nicht sagen. Kescherkopf sitzt auch auf dem normalen BFS-Gewinde.


Gute Lösung, wenns passt. *Frage Transportlänge & Gewicht?  *(ohne Kopf)


----------



## Hecht100+

ca 450 Gramm bei 1,15 Metern Transportlänge. Meine Karpfenkescherstange wiegt bei 1,80 Metern 315 Gramm, ist aber einteilig.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kurze Zusatzbemerkung noch, bei 4 Meter Länge ist er dann etwas weicher, bei 5 Metern wird er dann wie von dir beschrieben schwabbelig.


----------



## Minimax

Danke für die Infos  Kescher sind eben etwas genauso individuelles wie Ruten, obwohl sie eher ein Schattendasein fristen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Da hast du vollkommend recht, vor allem, wenn man nicht weiß, was Beißen wird bzw wie oft hatte ich schon einen zu kleinen Kescher mit. Seitdem ist bei mir in der Rutentasche immer der große Karpfenkescher , zwar auseinander und ohne Stiel, aber eben als Kopf vorhanden. Damit bekommt man dann auch die großen Fische aus dem Wasser, ist dann wie ein Fliegenfischerkescher aber ohne Griff. Aber es ist eben nie ein zu kleiner mit.


----------



## rustaweli

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommend recht, vor allem, wenn man nicht weiß, was Beißen wird bzw wie oft hatte ich schon einen zu kleinen Kescher mit. Seitdem ist bei mir in der Rutentasche immer der große Karpfenkescher , zwar auseinander und ohne Stiel, aber eben als Kopf vorhanden. Damit bekommt man dann auch die großen Fische aus dem Wasser, ist dann wie ein Fliegenfischerkescher aber ohne Griff. Aber es ist eben nie ein zu kleiner mit.


Schraubst Du dann erst während eines Drills auf, oder verstehe ich das falsch? 
Traue mich seit letzten Sonntag nicht einmal mehr mit 2 Ruten ans Wasser, geschweige denn den fertigen Kescher nicht griffbereit zu haben. War am So unendlich froh über die schnelle Reaktion von Pepe56 zwecks 2. Rute einholen, sowie über die Anwesenheit meiner Kinder als Keschergehilfen, da Kescher zu weit weg.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos  Kescher sind eben etwas genauso individuelles wie Ruten, obwohl sie eher ein Schattendasein fristen.


Angeregt durch die Diskussion grübele ich gerade über Kescher, Köpfe und Stöcke nach. WIe gesagt, sind sie ja so unverzichtbar fürs Angeln wie Ruten und Rollen,
aber während wir endlos über unsere geliebten Combos schmachten, schwärmen, fachsimpeln können, bringen wir den Keschern kaum Leidenschaft oder Gefühle entgegen. Daher meine wichtige Ükel-Philosophie-Frage:
_*Können Kescher, Kescherköpfe, Kescherstäbe Mana generieren und Speichern, oder sind es magisch taube, zweckgebundene Instrumente?*_


----------



## Gert-Show

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Exif Metadata gibts zwar auch als App, aber ist mir einfach zu aufwändig.


Ich muss mich korrigieren, liebe Ükler...mit der App _Exif - Foto Exif bearbeiten_ von _7color_ geht das ganz einfach, die Metadaten des Fotos über das iPhone zu löschen oder zu verändern, z.B. einen anderen Aufnahmeort anzugeben. Nur 5 Klicks und der schöne Zander aus dem Main wurde (laut Metadaten) an einem kleinen Dorfteich gefangen. 
Es gibt natürlich noch einige weitere Apps zu diesem Thema, das soll also keine Werbung für diese eine sein...


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> ,hat sich bei mir mittlerweile der Slim Beauty Knot als echte Alternative herauskristallisiert.


Du bist aber auch ein Snob...
Klar ist der feiner, aber ich brauche meine Finger noch und will sie mir nicht brechen...


----------



## rustaweli

Heute erspare ich Euch lieben Stammtischbrüdern Gerede über Fenster und Co, soll ja keine Endlosschleife werden.
Wahnsinn, dieser Bursche besuchte mich heute kurzzeitig. So langsam schäme ich mich fast dafür dieses Gewässer nur wegen anfänglicher Mißerfolge so vernachlässigt zu haben. Da schaut man harmonische Videos, träumt von dieser Romantik und sieht suchend nicht was man eigentlich hat.
Wie doch so oft im Leben!









Fasse all das immer noch nicht so richtig.
Wenn ich wieder mehr Selbstvertrauen habe, würde ich all diese wundervollen Fische gern mit der Pin befischen. 
Aber zu groß ist noch der Respekt vor einem Drill nach der UL Barbe vor längerer Zeit und dem Drill samt Bruch am WE.
Dachte heute oft an den Karpfen von Yates im Redmires Pool oder an das Video mit der riesigen Barbe mit Pin in Dunkelheit. 
Eines wurde mir mittlerweile bewußt. Pin ist mitnichten nur Stil oder Ästhetik! Damit noch große Fische zu landen hat schon etwas von wahrer Handwerkskunst, fast von Vollendung, welcher ich großen Respekt zolle. 
Noch aber fühle ich mich nicht reif dafür, es fehlt noch so viel. 
Wünsche Euch was und bin sowas von entspannt und zufrieden!


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Können Kescher, Kescherköpfe, Kescherstäbe Mana generieren und Speichern,


Na klar - Du darfst sie bloß nie, aber wirklich niemals, reinigen...


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich muss mich korrigieren, liebe Ükler...mit der App _Exif - Foto Exif bearbeiten_ von _7color_ geht das ganz einfach, die Metadaten des Fotos über das iPhone zu löschen oder zu verändern, z.B. einen anderen Aufnahmeort anzugeben. Nur 5 Klicks und der schöne Zander aus dem Main wurde (laut Metadaten) an einem kleinen Dorfteich gefangen.
> Es gibt natürlich noch einige weitere Apps zu diesem Thema, das soll also keine Werbung für diese eine sein...


Darauf kommen wir noch näher zu sprechen samt Bitte um Unterweisung.


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schraubst Du dann erst während eines Drills auf, oder verstehe ich das falsch?
> Traue mich seit letzten Sonntag nicht einmal mehr mit 2 Ruten ans Wasser, geschweige denn den fertigen Kescher nicht griffbereit zu haben. War am So unendlich froh über die schnelle Reaktion von Pepe56 zwecks 2. Rute einholen, sowie über die Anwesenheit meiner Kinder als Keschergehilfen, da Kescher zu weit weg.


Nein, der ist nur als Notreserve in der Seitentasche, wenn ich den brauche, muß ich den da raus holen. Einen kleineren habe ich aber immer auch mit dabei, der wird als erster Ausgeklappt und als letztes wieder eingepackt, nachdem ich mal mit voreiligendem Einpacken auf den Bart gefallen bin.


----------



## rhinefisher

Petri rustaweli  - wattn Monster..


----------



## Gert-Show

rustaweli schrieb:


> Darauf kommen wir noch näher zu sprechen samt Bitte um Unterweisung.


Yep, Samstag 14 Uhr.

Edit: gibt es Gastkarten für das Gewässer? Also ich meine nicht die Teiche...


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Yep, Samstag 14 Uhr.
> 
> Edit: gibt es Gastkarten für das Gewässer? Also ich meine nicht die Teiche...


Ich darf mit 2 Ruten fischen. Niemand sagt etwas bei 2 Ruten. Bist eben mein Besucher.   
Jetzt doch da?


----------



## Gert-Show

Klar, meine Zanderjigge kannst du auch da testen, oder?


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Heute erspare ich Euch lieben Stammtischbrüdern Gerede über Fenster und Co, soll ja keine Endlosschleife werden.
> Wahnsinn, dieser Bursche besuchte mich heute kurzzeitig. So langsam schäme ich mich fast dafür dieses Gewässer nur wegen anfänglicher Mißerfolge so vernachlässigt zu haben. Da schaut man harmonische Videos, träumt von dieser Romantik und sieht suchend nicht was man eigentlich hat.
> Wie doch so oft im Leben!
> Anhang anzeigen 386320
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386321
> 
> Fasse all das immer noch nicht so richtig.
> Wenn ich wieder mehr Selbstvertrauen habe, würde ich all diese wundervollen Fische gern mit der Pin befischen.
> Aber zu groß ist noch der Respekt vor einem Drill nach der UL Barbe vor längerer Zeit und dem Drill samt Bruch am WE.
> Dachte heute oft an den Karpfen von Yates im Redmires Pool oder an das Video mit der riesigen Barbe mit Pin in Dunkelheit.
> Eines wurde mir mittlerweile bewußt. Pin ist mitnichten nur Stil oder Ästhetik! Damit noch große Fische zu landen hat schon etwas von wahrer Handwerkskunst, fast von Vollendung, welcher ich großen Respekt zolle.
> Noch aber fühle ich mich nicht reif dafür, es fehlt noch so viel.
> Wünsche Euch was und bin sowas von entspannt und zufrieden!


Erstmal herzliches Petri zu diesem traumhaften Fisch. Zur Pin und Großen FIschen: Im Gegenteil, ich glaube sogar das der Drill, insbesondere bei beengten Verhältnissen einfacher ist. Du hast an der Pin die feinste und am schnellsten verstellbare Bremse der Welt, deinen Daumen. Mehr Kontrolle geht nicht, und die Gefühlsübertragung ist sofort und unmittelbar.. Wenn ein UBoot kurz vor Kescher nochmal richtig Mätzchen macht, kannst du buchstäblich sofort auf Freilauf oder Mittelstark oder was du magst schalten. Und unterschätze die Bremskraft deines Daumens oder ggf. der zweiten Hand nicht. Wenn du feste hältst, dann kriegen auch grosse FIsche keinen mm Schnur gezogen.
Ich habe meinen Größten Karpfen, ein 88er Schuppi mit 0,16er Schnur und 14erHäklein gebändigt, an ner Chinapin. Mit ner Statio hätt ich das nie geschafft, der hätte das Fädlein eiskalt gekappt.

Oh, eine EInschränkung: Bei grossen DIstanzen ist natürlich das Fühlunghalten schwer wenn der Bursche auf Dich zuschwimmt, das gilt vor allem für Pins mit kleinem Durchmesser wie Trudex oder Young&Sons Ray Walton. Aber wann fischt man mit der Pin schon auf lange Distanz? Soweit ich weiss hast Du ja auch ne Standardgrosse Pin.

TLDR: An dem Swim, an dem Moby herumspukt, ist ne Pin kein Hindernis, sondern ein Vorteil


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Klar, meine Zanderjigge kannst du auch da testen, oder?


Auf jeden Fall! Zwar etwas mehr Strömung als im eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet, aber dachte eh das dies dort besser für uns sei. Klasse und perfekt so, freue mich schon. Um Futter kümmere ich mich. 
Bis bald!


----------



## Minimax

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich muss mich korrigieren, liebe Ükler...mit der App _Exif - Foto Exif bearbeiten_ von _7color_ geht das ganz einfach, die Metadaten des Fotos über das iPhone zu löschen oder zu verändern, z.B. einen anderen Aufnahmeort anzugeben. Nur 5 Klicks und der schöne Zander aus dem Main wurde (laut Metadaten) an einem kleinen Dorfteich gefangen.
> Es gibt natürlich noch einige weitere Apps zu diesem Thema, das soll also keine Werbung für diese eine sein...


Ich hab mir grad mal die Infos meiner Fotos auf dem Handy angeguckt. Da steht z.B:




Heisst das, mit "keine Standortinformationen" bin ich in dieser Hinsicht safe?


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad mal die Infos meiner Fotos auf dem Handy angeguckt. Da steht z.B:
> Anhang anzeigen 386326
> 
> Heisst das, mit "keine Standortinformationen" bin ich in dieser Hinsicht safe?


Sehr interessant! 
Kann es daran liegen, daß man vielleicht beim Handy keine Standortbestimmung zulässt?


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad mal die Infos meiner Fotos auf dem Handy angeguckt. Da steht z.B:
> Anhang anzeigen 386326
> 
> Heisst das, mit "keine Standortinformationen" bin ich in dieser Hinsicht safe?


Wo kann ich die Fotos eigentlich auslesen? 
Unter welcher Option, welchem Menü?


----------



## Gert-Show

Minimax schrieb:


> Heisst das, mit "keine Standortinformationen" bin ich in dieser Hinsicht safe?


Ich kenn mich bei Samsung leider nicht aus, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass du safe bist.
Beim iPhone kann man ja in den _Einstellungen -> Datenschutz_ -> _Ortungsdienste_ festlegen, was welche App darf. Bei mir habe ich bei *Fotos und Kamera* die Verwendung der Ortungsdienste abgeschaltet, also auf *Nie* gestellt. Damit werde bei den Metadaten der Bilder keine Koordinaten abgespeichert.

Edit: macht trotzdem Spaß, falsche Koordinaten über Exif zu hinterlegen, oder? Ich stelle mir Heerscharen von Petrijüngern vor, die voll aufgetackelt den Bach hinter der Prachtvilla vom Landrat belagern...


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die Fotos eigentlich auslesen?
> Unter welcher Option, welchem Menü?


Wenn Du das bild in der Galerie aufrufen sind unten rechts drei senkrechte Punkte. Darauf geklickt kommst du in ein Menü in dem 'Details" steht. Darüber gelangst du zu dem von mir gezeigten Screenshor


----------



## Minimax

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Edit: macht trotzdem Spaß, falsche Koordinaten über Exif zu hinterlegen, oder? Ich stelle mir Heerscharen von Petrijüngern vor, die voll aufgetackelt den Bach hinter der Prachtvilla vom Landrat belagern...


Alter Cyberterrorist


----------



## Trotta

Unter Android lassen sich die Standortinfos normalerweise direkt bei den Kameraeinstellungen de-/aktivieren:


Ansonsten über den langen Weg:
Einstellungen->Apps->Rechte->Berechtigungen->Standort->Kamera

Standardmäßig sollten sie deaktiviert sein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Jetzt habt ihr aber einigen Spy-Ehefrauen die möglichkeit Versaut, herauszufinden zu welcher Forelle sich der Gatte vergattet


----------



## Drillsucht69

Unter der app WhatsApp kann man die Standort/Metadaten auch ein und ausschalten …

So ein Mist, wie komme ich an die guten Spots jetzt dran nachdem unser Gert-Show alle gewarnt hat …


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die Fotos eigentlich auslesen?
> Unter welcher Option, welchem Menü?



Bei mir unter Android kann ich in der geöffneten Kamera auf Einstellungen klicken und dann steht das...







Standortinfos speichern ist aus .


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn Du das bild in der Galerie aufrufen sind unten rechts drei senkrechte Punkte. Darauf geklickt kommst du in ein Menü in dem 'Details" steht. Darüber gelangst du zu dem von mir gezeigten Screenshor


Klasse, danke! 
Bei mir steht ebenfalls nur das Handy(wollte Euch ein französisches WIKO nicht antun  , daher kein Screenshot) sowie Bilddaten. Belichtung, Größe, etc.
Unter Standort steht lediglich 'Standort' hinzufügen. Bin ich auch safe?


----------



## rustaweli

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Unter der app WhatsApp kann man die Standort/Metadaten auch ein und ausschalten …
> 
> So ein Mist, wie komme ich an die guten Spots jetzt dran nachdem unser Gert-Show alle gewarnt hat …


Deine Fangerfolge waren mir schon länger leicht suspekt!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ansonsten hat die Standortbestimmung aber auch Vorteile, an großen Gewässer, z.B. Plöner See, ein Foto mit dem Fang und man weiß, wo man die alte Dame Esox überlistet hat. Andere verlassen sich da jetzt wieder auf das GPS-Echolot, aber wenn man keines hat, kann man sich so weiterhelfen. Und auch wenn man per Guide irgendwo rumfährt, der weiß dann nämlich die Stellen und du danach auch. Dank Foto.


----------



## Drillsucht69

rustaweli schrieb:


> Deine Fangerfolge waren mir schon länger leicht suspekt!


Metadaten machen es möglich …


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show 
Wie verhält es sich eigentlich bei Videos? 
Wenn ich da an die ganze Major Serie denke, die Pro's, YPC's, sonstige Kanäle mit Videos?! Der Barschpabst baut ja sogar mittlerweile Sequenzen gegen anscheinend überhand nehmende Spotstalker mit ein. Wie verhält es sich da? Interessiert mich wirklich rein technisch! Werde mit Sicherheit keinem Dickkopf in England oder Barsch in Holland hinterherjagen. 
Heftiges Thema!


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, mein harsche Urteil ist eher aus einer persönlichen Perspektive geschrieben. Meine Hauptkritikpunkte sind aber begründbar:
> Der Stock ist sehr leicht lang und dünnwandig. Das macht ihn so weich und wabbelig, das er an meinen dichtbewachsenen, schnellfliessenden Gewässer kaum kontrolliert zu führen ist, ich muss mit grosser Anstrengung den Stab in eine Richtung schwenken, und der Kopf hinkt einen halben Meter oder mehr nach. Sehr anstrengend und unpräzise, und ein Fädlein Kraut oder ein paar Blätter werden durch den langen Hebel tonnenschwer.
> Die unverhältnismäßige Länge und die verlangsamte Führung bewirkt, daß kluge Fische ihn z.B. mit letzter Anstrengung unterlaufen können und sich dann im Uferbewuchs festsetzen.
> 
> Fairerweise muss man sagen das der Stock auch nicht für diese Angelei entworfen wurde, sondern wohl eher in der senkrechten bei tiefen Spundwänden und ähnlichen "Streetfishing' Situationen.


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung. 
Und ja, da gebe ich dir durchaus Recht. Für schnelles dirigieren ist der Stab echt nicht der beste.... 



Minimax schrieb:


> Angeregt durch die Diskussion grübele ich gerade über Kescher, Köpfe und Stöcke nach. WIe gesagt, sind sie ja so unverzichtbar fürs Angeln wie Ruten und Rollen,
> aber während wir endlos über unsere geliebten Combos schmachten, schwärmen, fachsimpeln können, bringen wir den Keschern kaum Leidenschaft oder Gefühle entgegen. Daher meine wichtige Ükel-Philosophie-Frage:
> _*Können Kescher, Kescherköpfe, Kescherstäbe Mana generieren und Speichern, oder sind es magisch taube, zweckgebundene Instrumente?*_


Absolut ja. 
Ich habe sehr lange den selben Kopf genutzt und es wurde kontinuierlich besser mit meinen erfolgen. Dann tauschte ich, wieso auch immer, den Kopf. Der Rest blieb gleich und es ging nichts mehr.......


----------



## Gert-Show

rustaweli schrieb:


> Klasse, danke!
> Bei mir steht ebenfalls nur das Handy(wollte Euch ein französisches WIKO nicht antun  , daher kein Screenshot) sowie Bilddaten. Belichtung, Größe, etc.
> Unter Standort steht lediglich 'Standort' hinzufügen. Bin ich auch safe?


Ja, bist du.


----------



## Gert-Show

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gert-Show
> Wie verhält es sich eigentlich bei Videos?


Für Handyvideos genau so, denke ich. Wenn Standort bei der Kamera ausgeschaltet ist, werden die Koordinaten auch nicht gespeichert.
Aber die Pro`s der Kanäle arbeiten ja mit richtigen Kameras, da ist ja kein GPS drin, oder?


----------



## geomas

Na bei Dir läufts ja, also erneut ein strammes Petri zu dem nächsten Dickdöbel, lieber rustaweli !

Darf ich nach dem (Haken-) Köder fragen? 

(irgendwann wollte ich ja Käse testen, mal sehen, ob es im Oktober klappt)


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin auch am Wasser, wegen des niedrigen Pegels an einer anderen Stelle, aber auch in der Nachbarschaft.
Es biß richtig gut in den gut 100 Minuten netto-Angelzeit. Leider hatte ich Trouble mit Vorfach und mit dem Keschernetz auch.

Angefüttert wie üblich lose mit Micropellets umnd etwas Dosenmais, dann die Rute fertiggemacht. Es war wieder die Acolyte Feeder 9ft mit ner kleinen Daiwa-Rolle und 0,15 oder 0,16er Stroft (LS oder ABR, glaub ich, habs irgendwo unauffindbar notiert). Phlegma-Rig mit kurzem Vorfach und 12er B560.

Auf Mais gab es auch fix Bisse, 2 Plötz von knapp 20cm, dann fiel mir auf, daß das Vorfach (Drennan Supplex Fluorocarbon 3.3lb) stark aufgerieben war, etwa 8-10cm überm Haken:





Schwer zu knipsen, aber der Abrieb durch Muscheln („Seepocken”?) sollte erkennbar sein.

Mit frischem Vorfach gab es dann weitere Plötz, fast alle knapp 20cm. Leider verfing sich der Haken zu gerne im Keschernetz, hab dann noch mal das Vorfach gekappt, als der Haken im Netz hing und das Vorfach durch das Plötzmaul lief.

Hab bei der Gelegenheit das Vorfach auf den gleichen Stoff in 4.4lb gewechselt. Es gab noch zwei etwas bessere Plötz, den 30cm näher als der 20cm-Marke.





Das Netzmaterial ist eigentlich prima, leider aber anfällig für das oben geschilderte Problem (Haken hängt fest im Netz).
Muß mal sehen, ob ich ein kleines leichtes gummiertes oder Latex-Netz finde.

Ach ja, Mais lief gut, Breadpunch noch etwas besser. Auf den Joker-Köder Softpellets gab es vorsichtigere Bisse, aber der später eingesetze Haken war auch etwas groß für diese Pellets.

Nachtrag: ich habe mir in den Weiten des www ein kleines „Rubbernet” bestellt und werde berichten. Die bereits vorhandenen Latex/Gumminetze sind mir etwas zu groß für die Kurzansitze hier.


----------



## rustaweli

.


----------



## geomas

^ prima, danke für die Erläuterung! Einfach ist immer gut.


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri lieber geomas das läuft ja wieder wie am Schnürchen bei Dir! Die Abrieb inder sind beeindruckend, ich kenne das nur aus schärfster Strömung mit Schottergrund (Rausche/Weirpool). Ständiges Prüfen ist da Pflicht, man bemerkt es eher mit den Finger als den Augen.

Ich war heute auch einen kurz am Wasser, und hatte eine besonders schöne Überraschung- die ich blöderweise vor Aufregung in den völlig falschen Thread gepostet habe. Ich habs dort editiert und wiederhole den Post hier wortwörtlich und unverändert :

Ich sag ja, jetzt im goldenen Herbst geht's so erst so richtig los mit den Flussbewohnern. Schön ists im milden Abendrot alte Bekannte wiederzutreffen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Einer von des Ostens einzigen drei Pferdegründlingen - dickes Petri...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eine von Berlins einzigen drei Pferdegründlingen - dickes Petri...


Hohecker, das sind doch Pferdegründlinge..Ich nenne sie "die drei stooges"

Bitte editier doch deinen Post, wir sind hier ja nicht im Grundkurs-Artenkenntnis-für-Fleissbienchen-Quiz. Jedem Stammtischbruder ist die  Spezies aus den Photos sowieso klar.


----------



## geomas

Fetzt! Petri zur alten Bekannten, lieber Minimax! Bist Du momentan mit Currytulip unterwegs oder mit anderen Ködern?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Fetzt! Petri zur alten Bekannten, lieber Minimax! Bist Du momentan mit Currytulip unterwegs oder mit anderen Ködern?


Die alte Leier, du kennst es noch von früher.


----------



## geomas

^  Gut zu wissen, daß die Köder von vorgestern* auch heute noch fangen ;-)
Meine Restbestände an angebrochenem Dosenmais sind meiner Tapsigkeit zum Opfer und ins Naß gefallen.
Vielleicht probier ich es dann morgen mit Erbse, oder ich breche ne neue Dose Mais an.
Erstmal drüber schlafen, manche Entscheidungen müssen ja reifen.




*) seltsam, ich hab wirklich dasGefühl, hier eine Unmenge „Stoff” verpaßt zu haben


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Können Kescher, Kescherköpfe, Kescherstäbe Mana generieren und Speichern, oder sind es magisch taube, zweckgebundene Instrumente?


Kescherköpfe, Kescherstäbe sind für mich ein notwendiges Übel, entweder ist die Stange zu kurz die man mit hat (öfter als gedacht) oder der Kopf zu klein (leider nicht oft), Mana können sie wahrscheinlich nicht Speichern, aber hervorragend Brassenschleim und deren Geruch wogegen kein Duftbaum der Welt im Auto mit halten kann, vor allem im Sommer wenn das Teil im Auto noch vor sich hin trocknet da man ja noch vor dem einpacken auf die schnelle einen größeren landen musste nach dem dieser schon Trocken war.   
Und wenn man das ganze noch über Nacht im Auto lässt (weil man ja am nächsten Tag wider los geht) und dann die Türe auf macht wünscht ich mir manchmal ich hätte ein anderes Hobby.
Kescher sind auch die einzigen die in der Garage unter der Decke hängen und nicht ins Haus dürfen


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> manche Entscheidungen müssen ja *reifen*.


Gutes Stichwort, jetzt da es kühler ist und herbstliche Brisen die Luft bewegen, könnt man ja mal wieder mit Harzenium ekschperimentieren


----------



## Raven87

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Für Handyvideos genau so, denke ich. Wenn Standort bei der Kamera ausgeschaltet ist, werden die Koordinaten auch nicht gespeichert.
> Aber die Pro`s der Kanäle arbeiten ja mit richtigen Kameras, da ist ja kein GPS drin, oder?


Stimmt. Bisher hinken die Kamerahersteller den Handys in vielen Bereichen hinterher. Echt traurig....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Kescherköpfe, Kescherstäbe sind für mich ein notwendiges Übel, entweder ist die Stange zu kurz die man mit hat (öfter als gedacht) oder der Kopf zu klein (leider nicht oft), Mana können sie wahrscheinlich nicht Speichern, aber hervorragend Brassenschleim und deren Geruch wogegen kein Duftbaum der Welt im Auto mit halten kann, vor allem im Sommer wenn das Teil im Auto noch vor sich hin trocknet da man ja noch vor dem einpacken auf die schnelle einen größeren landen musste nach dem dieser schon Trocken war.
> Und wenn man das ganze noch über Nacht im Auto lässt (weil man ja am nächsten Tag wider los geht) und dann die Türe auf macht wünscht ich mir manchmal ich hätte ein anderes Hobby.
> Kescher sind auch die einzigen die in der Garage unter der Decke hängen und nicht ins Haus dürfen


Kescher sind kein Übel, sondern der richtige eine Wonne im Fall der Fälle , weil sonst bekommt man die guten Fische einfach nicht! 
Besonders, wenn man auch noch sehr "Light" angelt, also mit dem Gerät an der unteren Toleranzgrenze für den Fisch.
Man kann zwar mit dickerem Gerät die 3Pfder aller Arten auch rauspendeln, aber das ist mehrfach unschön.

reichlich gummierte Kescher in mehreren Größen, langstangige für die Bolo, das muss nichtmal was teures sein, aber zur Rutencombo und Angelort gehört halt ein angepasster Kescher in Länge, Größe, Stabilität und Art des Netzes, sonst ist das nix.
Und trocknen in der Frischluft ist eben Pflicht, Garage ist doch wunderbar, und nach einigen Vergessensfehlern schafft man den auch wieder zum Angeltrip einzusammeln. 
Oder man hat eben eh mehrere (ich min. 2 wenn Auto), so liegt noch ein trockener in Reserve parat.
Darüber hinaus ist auch ein Lipgrip und ein Gaff gar nicht verkehrt, gibt noch so schön viele weitere Gerätelein 



Minimax schrieb:


> Angeregt durch die Diskussion grübele ich gerade über Kescher, Köpfe und Stöcke nach. WIe gesagt, sind sie ja so unverzichtbar fürs Angeln wie Ruten und Rollen,
> aber während wir endlos über unsere geliebten Combos schmachten, schwärmen, fachsimpeln können, bringen wir den Keschern kaum Leidenschaft oder Gefühle entgegen.


Das ist genau richtig , wer den Kescher nicht ehrt, landet den Fisch oft verkehrt.

Oder ein wahrer Tacklefeti liebt auch Landungsgeräte 

Mit dem Mana im Kescher .... ???? 
Man muss vor allem fest dran glauben und positive Energie rein pumpen.
Viele werden das Kescher-Inversum oder den Fehlerteufel-Beweis kennen:
Die größten Fische beißen immer dann, wenn man alleine ist und keinen Kescher dabei hat, oder den quasi unerreichbar nicht parat hat.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Viele werden das Kescher-Inversum oder den Fehlerteufel-Beweis kennen:
> Die größten Fische beißen immer dann, wenn man alleine ist und keinen Kescher dabei hat, oder den quasi unerreichbar nicht parat hat.


Wer wüsste es nicht? Daher lobe ich mir meinen Kescher mit Klappkopf *und* Teleskopstiel: Ich lasse ihn zusammengelegt, um die Flussgottheiten nicht durch unbotmäßigen Optimismus zu erzürnen, aber wenn sie mir einen kescherwürdigen Fisch schicken, ist die Landungshilfe in Sekundenschnelle mit nur einer Hand einsatzbereit gemacht.
Erst gestern war es wieder so weit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jaja, mir dem Kescher muss man richtig trainieren , einhändig vor allem und das in allen Lebens- und Körperlagen, 
bis zur seltsamen langen Lifthebel-Übung , was jedes Fitnessstudio in den Schatten stellt.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jaja, mir dem Kescher muss man richtig trainieren , einhändig vor allem und das in allen Lebens- und Körperlagen,
> bis zur seltsamen langen Lifthebel-Übung , was jedes Fitnessstudio in den Schatten stellt.



Oh ja, ich erinnere mich schaudernd an meine Hebel-Tests mit nem kleinen Sack Zwiebeln als Fisch-Dummy. 
Mein stabilster Kescherstiel ist mit nem größeren Kopf dran auch ohne Fisch schon ne Nummer beim Manövrieren.
Lange labbrige Teleskopkescherstäbe und ein Netz mit etwas mehr Wasserwiderstand sind zusammen auch praktisch unbenutzbar.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> langstangige für die Bolo


Wer mit Bolos Kescher von unter 4m Länge benutzt, wird nicht lange Freude an seiner Rute haben...
Das sagt jemand, der schon einige recht kostspielige "Tests" mit Bolo und viel zu kurzen Keschern hinter sich hat...
Nach Jahrzehnten mit sündhaft teuren Verlusten habe selbst ich dazugelernt...
Ernsthaft, da war ich wirklich viel zu stur; DAM Hammerkopf in 270cm und sonst garnix!
War irgendwie sone Marotte...
Nicht dass nicht etliche rumgelegen hätten..
Bloß benutzen wollte ich sie nicht.
Momentan bin ich fast ausschließlich mit nem billo Stiel und einem kleinen Browning Kopf unterwegs.
Man muss ja Gewicht sparen..
Und Mana?
Brauche ich zum Schneidern ja nicht..


----------



## geomas

Ich greife jetzt mit Erbsen an. Für den E-Fall sind Brot und Softpellets in Reserve.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wer mit Bolos Kescher von unter 4m Länge benutzt, wird nicht lange Freude an seiner Rute haben...



Hö?  
So lange Kescher hatte ich noch nie und angel seit 30 Jahren mit Bolos.
Ich benutze immer Kescher mit 2-3 m Länge und das klappt super.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich sach mal so,
Kescherlänge sollte mindestens halbe Rutenlänge sein.
(genauso wie nebenbei bemerkt für die (Großfisch-)Planung, die Rutenlänge mindestens 2x quirlige Fischlänge sein sollte)

Weil die vordere Rutenhälfte ist recht flexibel, die untere nichts.
Also bei 6m Bolo min. 3m, bei 8m Bolo min. 4m


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hö?
> So lange Kescher hatte ich noch nie und angel seit 30 Jahren mit Bolos.
> Ich benutze immer Kescher mit 2-3 m Länge und das klappt super.



Ja, weil Du so lange Arme hast.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn man mit der Bololänge beim Keschern wirklich nicht nicht klarkommt, auch die kann man wie eine Stellfischrute dann etwas zusammenschieben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So lange Kescher hatte ich noch nie und angel seit 30 Jahren mit Bolos


Klar, 6m Bolos habe ich auch bloß eine zerstört, weil die ja auch noch schön handlich sind.
Aber alle 7er, 8er und 9er sind, bis auf eine die geklaut wurde, meiner Ungeschicklichkeit zum Opfer gefallen.
Das ist auch der Hauptgrund weshalb ich nix über 6m mehr fische - dafür bin ich schlicht zu unbegabt...
Und ich hab wirklich lange Arme...


----------



## geomas

Kurzfazit: Erbse fing, Breadpunch fing besser.

War an der gleichen Stelle wie gestern, gleiches Besteck, als Haken diente heute ein Guru F1 Pellet in #14. 
Lose gefüttert mit Micropellets und Kaufland-Erbsen, den ersten Biß hab ich verpennt, beim 2ten Biß kúrz Widerstand, dann releaste sich der unbekannte Fang. Dann erstmnal Pause, Test mit Breadpunch und da war dann auch der erste Plötz. Der anfangs recht frische Wind machte die Bißanzeige etwas schwierig, hab hin- und herexperimentiert. Mit einem 10gr-DS-Blei konnte ich die Schnur und Rutenspitze einfacher spannen als mit 4- oder 5gr-Bleien.
Plötz Nr. 2 kam dann auf Erbse, einen weiteren fing ich auf Doppelerbse. Es gab immer mal wieder Beißflauten, letztlich lief es mit Breadpunch doch besser, teilweise kamen die Bisse direkt nach dem Auswerfen. Auf Ananas-Mais und die bekannten Softpellets biß es heute eher zögerlich.

Es war ein schöner Start in den Oktober - Sonne auf dem Rücken, Temperatur angenehm, der Wind ließ dann zum Abend hin nach.


----------



## rustaweli

Aus gegeben Anlass stieß ich auf dieses Video. 
Eigentlich nicht schlecht und wieder bißl was gelernt, vor allem das Pin doch nicht gleich Pin ist. 
Etwas lockt es mich ja schon es doch mit Pin auf die Größeren zu wagen.


----------



## rustaweli

Da hier gerade so eine interessante Kescherdiskussion läuft, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem hier von Korum aus dem Video?


----------



## Tikey0815

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da hier gerade so eine interessante Kescherdiskussion läuft, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem hier von Korum aus dem Video?


Sehr interessant, vermutlich aber zb. für Radfahrer zu sperrig ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, vermutlich aber zb. für Radfahrer zu sperrig ?



Deswegen ja die Förderung von Lastenrad + Auflieger.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht geomas ! 
Muß ja zugeben daß ich Deine Bread Punch Fertigkeit bewundere. Das Thema Brot, hauptsächlich Punch, wird für mich ein ewiges Mysterium bleiben. Sehr oft versucht, sehr oft versagt. Ich weiß das die Fischlis Brot lieben, aber bekomme es mehr als selten hin.


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Deswegen ja die Förderung von Lastenrad + Auflieger.


 
Meinte ja nicht das ganze Paket sondern eher allein den Kescher(stab).


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber alle 7er, 8er und 9er sind, bis auf eine die geklaut wurde, meiner Ungeschicklichkeit zum Opfer gefallen.


Sorry, aber meine Frau meinte ich müsse diese Aussage unbedingt korrigieren, weil ich ja vor einigen Jahren mal auf meine prall gefüllte Rutentasche getrampelt bin.
Also Ok - ich habe auch einige zertreten...
Hatte ich tatsächlich schon verdrängt..

Zum Thema Erbsen: Ich habe es einige male versucht - nix, rein garnix ausser kleinen Rotaugen.
Für mich ein absoluter Notköder.

PS: Ich suche noch immer nach einem gummierten Triangular Kescherkopf der zusammenklappbar ist... .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> PS: Ich suche noch immer nach einem gummierten Triangular Kescherkopf der zusammenklappbar ist... .



Ich habe seit kurzem diesen hier von Korum, in der Größe 26" und bin damit ganz zufrieden. 

https://www.angelplatz.de/korum-folding-latex-triangle-net-26--ze0166


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke dir...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Diesen Kescherkopf gibt es auch noch in der Größe 30". Wobei mir die etwas kleinere Ausführung reicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

26 finde ich schon recht groß - 20 würde mir völlig reichen.
Falls ich mal was Grösseres fangen sollte, schicke ich Frau oder Hund ins Wasser.
Die haben beide ständig Hunger und apportieren von daher echt gut.. .


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zum Thema Erbsen: Ich habe es einige male versucht - nix, rein garnix ausser kleinen Rotaugen.
> Für mich ein absoluter Notköder.
> ...



Ich finde derlei Köderexperimente ja immer spannend. Max Piper empfahl Erbsen als guten Aland-Köder. An einen auf Erbse gefangenen Aland kann ich mich nicht erinnern, aber mit Plötz lief es ganz gut und mindestens einen ordentlichen Brassen hatte ich auch schon auf diesen Köder. Mal sehen, was der Rest der kleinen Dose an Fängen bringen wird.

Was hier an der Unterwarnow noch mal spannend sein könnte wäre der Einsatz von großen Brotflocken wie bei der Angelei auf Döbel.
Entweder große Flocke oder vielleicht besser mehrere „Brotscheibchen” am Haar. Im schlimmsten Fall wird der Köder von Kleinplötz oder Ukelei zerpflückt.


PS: Keschernetzgröße: das neue „Rubbernet” hab ich in 14in geordert, das ist natürlich ein Zeichen der Bescheidenheit meinerseits. Vielleicht kann ich so die Flußgottheiten milde stimmen.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Was hier an der Unterwarnow noch mal spannend sein könnte wäre der Einsatz von großen Brotflocken wie bei der Angelei auf Döbel.
> Entweder große Flocke oder vielleicht besser mehrere „Brotscheibchen” am Haar. Im schlimmsten Fall wird der Köder von Kleinplötz oder Ukelei zerpflückt.


damit habe ich meist meine größten gefangen, ebenso in Verbindung mit einem Boili voriges Jahr größten Karpfen, da habe ich mitbekommen wie Kleinzeug sich drüber hergemacht hat, und kurz danach Bomm.
Vielleicht gar nicht schlecht das kleine sich darüber hermachen weckt die Neugier der Großen.   
bei Döbel habe ich den Eindruck das es da keinen Futterneid gibt wenn sie in einem Schwarm stehen, und wie bei Ratten schicken sie immer den kleinsten vor der sich dann den Köder schnappt, so konnte ich es schon mehrfach beobachten.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> schicken sie immer den kleinsten vor der sich dann den Köder schnappt, so konnte ich es schon mehrfach beobachten.


Ja das kann ich bestätigen. Hat man mehrere Döbel lokalisiert, ist es leider sehr wahrscheinlich, daß man als ersten einen der vielen buchstäblich "kleinen Fische" verhaftet, während sich die "schweren Jungs" in Sicherheit bringen. Ob das kluge Zurückhaltung der Grossen ist, oder daran liegt das es einfach viel mehr Kleine gibt, vermag ich nicht zu entscheiden, der Effekt ist derselbe. Bei meiner Lieblingsstelle betätigen sich die verdammten Güstern noch zusätzlich als Vorkoster und Frühwarnsystemsystem.

Es kann etwas helfen, den ersten Hakenköder ganz ohne jegliches Anfüttern zu servieren (wenn man weiss, das die Burschen am Platz sind)

Oder, längere Zeit, 20,30min die "little but often" Loosefeed-Nummer durchzuziehen, und erst dann den Hakenköder zu präsentieren. 

Und was ebenfalls die Chancen erhöht, die Kleinen zu umgehen, den Hakenköder etwas seitlich *abseits* der Futterstelle zu platzieren, analog zur Taktik beim Plötzenfang.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ob das kluge Zurückhaltung der Grossen ist


Ist es!
Man konnte dieses recht schlaue Verhalten damals, als es Döbel auch in klaren Gewässern zu zigtausenden gab, ständig beobachten.
Die Großen stehen eigentlich immer etwas abseits und etwas tiefer.
Erst wenn man ein halbes Toast verfüttert hatte, und es sicher erschien, bequemten sich die Großen Fische und vertrieben oft genug dann auch gleich den Nachwuchs.
Apropos Nachwuchs - scheinbar fressen große Döbel nichts so gern wie kleine Döbel...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Großen stehen eigentlich immer etwas abseits und etwas tiefer.


Exactamundo, diesen goldenen Satz sollte man sich an den langen Winterabenden als Stickbild anfertigen (oder tätowieren lassen)


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Apropos Nachwuchs - scheinbar fressen große Döbel nichts so gern wie kleine Döbel...


Ich würds gerne mal drauf ankommen lassen, aber die Johnnies genießen hier in Brandenburg ein Mindestmaß von 30cm


----------



## Minimax

So, kurz vorm Urlaub will ich auch noch mal ans Wasser. Also heute noch in Hektik und Hitze einkaufen und fertigmachen und Köder holen und zur Post und aufräumen muss ich auch och und schnell schnell, jede Minute ist kostbar oh und was vergessen also nochmal los, herrje Waschen muss ich auch noc schnell schnell...

Hab jetzt die Reissleine gezogen und mir ne kurze Entschleunigungsphase streng verordnet, und sitze in nem Strassencafe. Ob jetzt ne halbe Stunde oder ne Stunde später am Wasser ist egal. Und für den unvermeidlichen Stau stadtauswärts soll man sich nicht abhetzen. Ein Johnnielein wird sich auch bei kurzer Zeit erbarmen, und wenn nicht gibt's ja noch die Güstern.


----------



## Slappy

So, mal wieder ne kleine Abendrunde.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würds gerne mal drauf ankommen lassen, aber die Johnnies genießen hier in Brandenburg ein Mindestmaß von 30cm


ich habe es schon öfter versucht, interessiert die hier nicht die leiseste Bohne, eben so Wurm hat mir noch nie einen Döbel gebracht
was mir auch noch öfter (eigentlich immer) aufgefallen ist, das die Großen auf den Köder (was auch immer) zu schießen und ein paar Zentimeter vorher abrupt stehen bleiben oder abdrehen nur um zuschauen ob der Trottel am anderen ende der Schnur nervös wird und anschlägt. (ja hat der Trottel des Öfteren getan) mittlerweile zeige ich aber Nervenstärke


----------



## Minimax

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß neulich ein Ükel -ich glaub es war Rusty- seine doch recht ausgeklügelte Montage als "einfach, aber ehrlich" bezeichnet hat.
Schätze, wenns danach geht, ist mein heutiges Setup ein _Offenbarungseid 



_


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß neulich ein Ükel -ich glaub es war Rusty- seine doch recht ausgeklügelte Montage als "einfach, aber ehrlich" bezeichnet hat.
> Schätze, wenns danach geht, ist mein heutiges Setup ein _Offenbarungseid
> Anhang anzeigen 386482
> _


nee Glocke!? Du warst eigentlich einer der Letzten die ich im Lager der Glockenterroristen vermutet hätte


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee Glocke!? Du warst eigentlich einer der Letzten die ich im Lager der Glockenterroristen vermutet hätte


ch gebe zu: Die ist nur um euch zu schockieren ich achte auf Sxhnurspannung und Spitze, und hau dann rechtzeitig an.  Wenn das Ding bimmelt, ist der Fisch  mit dem Tulkp schon über alle Berge


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß neulich ein Ükel -ich glaub es war Rusty- seine doch recht ausgeklügelte Montage als "einfach, aber ehrlich" bezeichnet hat.
> Schätze, wenns danach geht, ist mein heutiges Setup ein _Offenbarungseid
> Anhang anzeigen 386482
> _


Aber nun da die Sonne sinkt, schalte ich auf ne vernünftige Montage mit Gummistopper, Laufperle und  nem Kamasan B 983 mit Knotenschutz. Also liebe stille Mitleser: Es ist nicht richtig, nen Zwickblei als Stopper zu verwenden, macht das nicht zuhause nach!


----------



## rustaweli

Werte Ükel, manchen von Euch ist die Tage vielleicht nicht entgangen das heute ein Treffen mit einem Boardie anstand.
Dabei handelte es sich um einen nicht Geringeren als dem OCC Gewinner, Gert-Show .
Hauptgrund war/ist die Suche von mir nach einer Raubfischrute und Gert war doch tatsächlich so nett und nutzte einen Aufenthalt in der "Nähe" um mir ein paar seiner Ruten vorzustellen und mit verschiedenen Ködern zu testen zu lassen. Wahnsinnig viel nahm ich dabei als Input mit, sehr viel konnte ich von Gert lernen.
Absoluten Dank dafür nochmals auch an dieser Stelle!
Witzig war das Kennenlernen. Nach ein paar Worten sprach mich Gert auf meine "Herkunft" an und letztendlich stellte sich heraus das wir ursprünglich aus selbiger Region, 2 benachbarten Städten, stammen. Schneller konnte das Eis nicht brechen. Da trifft man sich über das Board, wohnend in verschiedenen Bundesländern, irgendwo in der Prärie und war fast Nachbarn. 
Natürlich stand für uns auch fest das wir uns das ükelige Fischen nicht nehmen lassen.
Ich hatte die Daiwa Combo sowie Purist und Pin dabei. Gleiche Taktik wie dieser Tage.




Ich hoffte wirklich sehr auf Karpfen, Döbel oder Barben, für Gert. Fest stand für mich das alle Bisse Gert gehören würden.
Mit seinem EInverständnis




Leider lief es heute nicht so wie bei den letzten Ausflügen.
Trotzdem verbrachten wir tolle Stunden, nutzten zwischendurch die Spinnruten für Tests und samt super Gesprächen verrann die Zeit wie im Fluge.
Nur die fehlenden Fische eben, leider.
Laut einer genialen App von Gert, fiel die Beisszeit wohl in unsere letzte Stunde. Wir warteten und schauten in der besagten Stunde nochmals nach den Ruten zwecks Köderkontrolle und Neubeköderung.
Gert holte die Daiwa ein, ich Purist/Pin. Och nöö, Hänger. Aber wackeln in der Spitze. Gert registrierte dies sofort und war überzeugt, Fisch! Ich versuchte weiterhin den Hänger zu lösen, wieder wackeln in der Spitze. Dann Bewegung. Ja, Fisch! Sofort übergab ich Gert die Rute und freute mich über seinen Drill mit Match und Pin. Dann tauchte der Fisch auf. Hmm, kein Döbel, keine Barbe. Gott hilf! Gert drillte echt genial diesen Fisch, während ich mich mehr als katastrophal beim Keschern anstellte. Mehrmals daneben, über den Kescher usw. Wahnsinn wie besonnen Gert mit der Pin blieb und den Fisch immer wieder nach meinem Versagen von den Steinen und Ästen fernhielt. Nicht nur einmal war es mehr als knapp. Hier sein Fang, sein erster Drill mit Pin wohlgemerkt!
Schlangendöbel!




Und was für Einer! Respekt Gert, ich ziehe den Hut!
Alles in allem war es ein wirklich toller Nachmittag samt tollem Boardie Treffen!
Gert`s angenehme Art machten diesen Tag sehr kurzweilig und zu einem perfekten Abschluss der Woche!
Ganz feiner Zug von ihm, welcher hier nicht unerwähnt bleiben soll und darf, war das Geschenk einer seiner Ruten für Pepe56! 
Sehr hat er sich gefreut Gert, da.ke darf ich ja heute nicht mehr sagen laut Dir! 
Freue mich schon auf unser baldiges neues Treffen, dann jedoch eher unükelig!

Schönes WE Euch allen, Petri Slappy sowie viel Erfolg heute Minimax plus schönen Urlaub!

Was für eine Woche!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht, rusty.  
Ein dickes Petri Heil dir und Gert.


----------



## Hecht100+

Doppeltes Petri an euch beiden, Gerd und Rusty. Und danke für den schönen Bericht.


----------



## Racklinger

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Die Vorfreude steigt, morgen früh geht's zum Königsfischen. Wünscht mit Glück dass Xaver sich wieder meiner erbarmt


----------



## Gert-Show

Yep, einen dicken Spitzkopf an der Matchrute mit Pin habe ich auch noch nicht gedrillt.
Ich durfte 4 Stunden Anhaltinisch reden, genial, danke rustaweli für den geilen Nachmittag.
Ich hoffe, dein Sohn ist glücklich mit der Rute und du nimmst aus dem Rutentest das Beste für dich mit.
Hast du den Aal gemessen? Ich meine 75-80 cm…


----------



## Jason

rustaweli 
Was für ein toller Bericht. Ein dickes Petri an euch beiden. Wohl bemerkt war Gert nicht der Gewinner, sondern der Beste mit den meisten Fängen mit einer einzigen Combo bei der OCC Challenge. Sein Ehrgeiz wurde belohnt. Sehr schöne Bilder hast du eingestellt. Jetzt weiß ich, wie der Beste aussieht.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Na, das klingt doch nach einem Nachmittag, wie er besser hätte nicht sein können rustaweli und Gert-Show . Danke für den tollen Bericht und Petri zu diesem mega Aal!! 


Bei mir lief es ganz ok. Die dicken scheinen entweder weg zu sein, oder haben kein Bock. 
Es gab ca 5 weitere Skipper und ein RBD.


----------



## rustaweli

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Yep, einen dicken Spitzkopf an der Matchrute mit Pin habe ich auch noch nicht gedrillt.
> Ich durfte 4 Stunden Anhaltinisch reden, genial, danke rustaweli für den geilen Nachmittag.
> Ich hoffe, dein Sohn ist glücklich mit der Rute und du nimmst aus dem Rutentest das Beste für dich mit.
> Hast du den Aal gemessen? Ich meine 75-80 cm…


Satte 82cm und 1014Gramm! 
Wahnsinn, dickes Petri hier nochmals!


----------



## rustaweli

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Die Vorfreude steigt, morgen früh geht's zum Königsfischen. Wünscht mit Glück dass Xaver sich wieder meiner erbarmt


Natürlich wünsche ich viel Glück, Freude und Erfolg!


----------



## Tikey0815

Lustig, meine Missus hat sich einen neuen Kühlschrank ersonnen, so einen mit Sichtfenster zum Klopfen   
Jedenfalls darf ich dann jetzt unseren alten in den Keller fürs Angelthema verfrachten, das freut mich und ganz bestimmt die künftig erworbenen Maden


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Minimax plus schönen Urlaub


Noch bin ich nicht weg!


----------



## Minimax

So, wieder daheim, bei mir gabs nichts Nennenswertes ausser Kleinjohnnies und... ja richtig, Güstern. Egal, ein herzliches Petri an Slappy und ganz besonders an rustaweli und Gert-Show , was für ein herrlicher Aal, und das mit der Pin. Vielen Dank für den tollen stimmungsvollen Bericht, lieber Rustaweli schön dass Ihr Euch am Wasser getroffen und so eine schöne Zeit hattet. Und Gert hat, wie ich bemerken darf, nicht nur die meisten Kerben auf der OCC-Combo, sondern auch ein grosses Herz für kleine Angler, da wird Pepe56 sich aber freuen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke für die schönen Berichte und Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen!


----------



## Slappy

Liebe Brüder. 

Normalerweise könnt ihr einem ja immer helfen. 
In einer Woche geht es hoch nach Duhnen für eine Woche. Nun wollte ich eigentlich auch eine Angel mitnehmen.... Leider scheint es dort recht schwierig zu sein. Da das Wattenmeer vermutlich am wenigsten geeignet ist, dachte ich an den Hafen in Bremen oder Cuxhaven. Doch auch dort scheinen Fische eher rar zu sein. Wie ihr wisst bin ich für alles offen. Wer also Tips hat, wo und wie man dort doch angeln kann, immer her damit


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat unser User Professor Tinca Geburtstag.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir und immer einen guten Fang.


----------



## geomas

Na dann man einen richtig schönen Geburtstag, lieber Prof, und fürs kommende Jahr vor allem Gesundheit und viel Freude an all den Dingen, die Dir wichtig sind!



PS: danke Hartmut für den Hinweis!


----------



## Minimax

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute hat unser User Professor Tinca Geburtstag.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir und immer einen guten Fang.


Hört, hört, vielen Dank lieber Hartmut 

Na dann spreche Ich unserem lieben Professor Tinca hier ganz herzliche stammtischliche Geburtstagsgrüsse aus. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Gesundheit im neuen Lebensjahr- und natürlich wunderbare Fische verschiedenster Spezies,
Herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Dem kann ich mich dann nur anschließen, unserem ersten Ükel-Champion Professor Tinca alles Gute zum Geburtstag zu wünschen, besonders Gesundheit und weiterhin viele tolle Fische im neuen Lebensjahr.


----------



## Thomas.

vom mir selbstverständlich auch alles Gute und Gesundheit zum Geburtstag lieber Professor Tinca


----------



## Thomas.

mal nee frage zur Stippermesse Bremen 2022, wird die kommen und wenn wann? es wäre sehr schön wenn`s so wäre(war noch nie dort), ich frage nur weil ich diesen Monat Urlaub für 2022 eintragen muss, und möchte die Messe mit einem Kurzurlaub in der ecke von Bremen verbinden.


----------



## Minimax

Uuaah, so, 10 nach 7, um 8 steht Mrs. Minimax auf der Matte und dann ist Abfahrt. Also plenty of time mich Fahrtklar zu machen, Urlaubsklamotten zu packen, und eine kleine Angelausrüstung für den Forellensee zusammenzustellen.
...
....
Ich leg wohl besser nen Zahn zu..


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Uuaah, so, 10 nach 7, um 8 steht Mrs. Minimax auf der Matte und dann ist Abfahrt. Also plenty of time mich Fahrtklar zu machen, Urlaubsklamotten zu packen, und eine kleine Angelausrüstung für den Forellensee zusammenzustellen.
> ...
> ....
> Ich leg wohl besser nen Zahn zu..


Urlaub muss mit Stress und Stau beginnen 
ich wünsche euch einen wunderschönen und vor allem erholsamen Urlaub.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> und eine kleine Angelausrüstung für den Forellensee zusammenzustellen.


Schönen Urlaub und Fettflossendoebel in Johnny-Größe.


----------



## Slappy

Alles alles gute zum Geburtstag Professor Tinca​


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca  alles Liebe und Gute, vor allem aber Gesundheit zum Geburtstag für Dich!


----------



## Raven87

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag Professor Tinca!


----------



## geomas

Ich probiere es noch Mal mit Erbsen. Knapp 150 Minuten hab ich. Mal sehen.


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch des Tages: Brassen von 51cm, leider nicht auf Erbsen, sondern konventionell auf Breadpunch.


----------



## Kneto

Von mir auch beste Grüße zum Geburtstag, insbesondere Gesundheit und weiterhin viele tolle Fische lieber Professor Tinca.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vielen Dank euch Ükelbrüdern für die netten Glückwünsche.


----------



## rustaweli

Werter Prof, natürlich möchte und muß ich Dir ebenso nochmals hier, unter uns familiären Stammtischbrüdern, gratulieren! Hab ein tolles, neues Lebensjahr!


----------



## geomas

Während anderswo im Nordosten die Korken knallen  war ich für etwa 2einhalb Stunden am Fluß nebenan.
Die Beißlaune der Fischis war mäßig, jedenfalls bei den von mir praktizierten Methoden.





Sieht doch lecker aus, oder?? Aber weder auf Erbse solo noch im Tandem gab es klare Bisse.





Immerhin war das Wetter sehr angenehm. Einige Ruderer trainierten im T-Shirt. Dafür war es mir doch etwas zu frisch.

Tja, nachdem der Primärköder keine Bisse brachte versuchte ich es mit Breadpunch. Der erste Biß (Fallbiß = leichtes Ziehen, dann erschlaffte die Schnur)brachte gleich einen für meine Verhältnisse guten Fisch. Der Brassen zog die zierliche Acolyte Feeder richtig krumm, zum Glück konnte ich ihn von UW-Hindernissen abhalten. 51cm, deutlich größere Brassen hab ich wohl nie gefangen.

Alle weiteren Versuche, auch mit größerer Flocke, brachten nur 2 lütte Plötz von ca. 16/17cm und einen Ukelei.


----------



## Jason

Minimax
Dann wünsche ich dir mal einen entspannten Urlaub. Wie ich dich kenne, wirst du ausführlich berichten.
geomas
Ein dickes Petri in deine Richtung. ne Brassen von 51cm kann sich sehen lassen. Aber...., wo sind deine genialen Bilder?
Thomas. 
Ich selber kann dir wegen der Stippermesse nichts sagen. Aber so langsam geht es doch wieder aufwärts. Die findet bestimmt statt. Der gute Mann, der sie ins Leben gerufen hat, kann bestimmt was dazu sagen, richtig Tricast ?
Wenn ich es einrichten kann, würde ich auch erscheinen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Wenn die Stippermesse stattfindet, dann am ersten Sonntag im März. Mehr kann ich noch nicht dazu sagen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Während anderswo im Nordosten die Korken knallen  war ich für etwa 2einhalb Stunden am Fluß nebenan.
> Die Beißlaune der Fischis war mäßig, jedenfalls bei den von mir praktizierten Methoden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht doch lecker aus, oder?? Aber weder auf Erbse solo noch im Tandem gab es klare Bisse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immerhin war das Wetter sehr angenehm. Einige Ruderer trainierten im T-Shirt. Dafür war es mir doch etwas zu frisch.
> 
> Tja, nachdem der Primärköder keine Bisse brachte versuchte ich es mit Breadpunch. Der erste Biß (Fallbiß = leichtes Ziehen, dann erschlaffte die Schnur)brachte gleich einen für meine Verhältnisse guten Fisch. Der Brassen zog die zierliche Acolyte Feeder richtig krumm, zum Glück konnte ich ihn von UW-Hindernissen abhalten. 51cm, deutlich größere Brassen hab ich wohl nie gefangen.
> 
> Alle weiteren Versuche, auch mit größerer Flocke, brachten nur 2 lütte Plötz von ca. 16/17cm und einen Ukelei.


*Danke!!!*


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! An Traumfischen kann ja nach der Forelle nicht mehr viel kommen, deswegen wünsch ich dir viele schöne Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen.
Danke nochmal für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Der Brassen zog die zierliche Acolyte Feeder richtig krumm, zum Glück konnte ich ihn von UW-Hindernissen abhalten. 51cm, deutlich größere Brassen hab ich wohl nie gefangen.



Petri Heil dazu, Georg.
Da konnte die kleine Aco ja mal zeigen was in ihr steckt.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Minimax
> Dann wünsche ich dir mal einen *entspannten* Urlaub. Wie ich dich kenne, wirst du ausführlich berichten.


Ich kann schon jetzt berichten:

1. Dieses Flüsschen fließt 40m vom Haus entfernt, man hört es abends vom Balkon plätschern:
	

		
			
		

		
	





2. An jedem Felsen, in jedem Gumpen, jeder Schwelle lungert eine von denen hier herum:




3. Es ist totale und absolute _Schonzeit_ hier. Deswegen bin ich total, aber sowas von, *Entspannt!!*
Herzlich,
Euer
Minirelax


----------



## Skott

Uih Mini, wo ist das bzw. bist du denn?
Das sieht ja herrlich aber angesichts der absoluten Schonzeit auch sehr schmerzhaft aus....


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr kennt sicher das Problem; die Barben sind da, aber die Strömung ist ziemlich stark und man möchte trotzdem fein und sensibel fischen.
Hier ist die Lösung.
rhinefisher productions proudly presents "The Barbel finesse lead"





Bleibt dank seiner Form trotz des geringen Gewichts von nur 7250gr auch in starker Strömung sicher liegen und ermöglicht so ganz entspanntes Angeln...


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr kennt sicher das Problem; die Barben sind da, aber die Strömung ist ziemlich stark und man möchte trotzdem fein und sensibel fischen.
> Hier ist die Lösung.
> rhinefisher productions proudly presents "The Barbel finesse lead"
> Anhang anzeigen 386705
> Anhang anzeigen 386704
> 
> Bleibt dank seiner Form trotz des geringen Gewichts von nur 7250gr auch in starker Strömung sicher liegen und ermöglicht so ganz entspanntes Angeln...


Ist wieder was großes Weisses im Rhein gesehen worden?? Da war mal was, ist aber lange her.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist wieder was großes Weisses im Rhein gesehen worden?? Da war mal was, ist aber lange her.


Ich kenns noch, ich kenns noch, das war doch Nessie Eisenherz, woll ?


----------



## hester




----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Sieht doch lecker aus, oder?? Aber weder auf Erbse solo noch im Tandem gab es klare Bisse.



Diese leicht gräuliche Farbe lässt mich auf Erbsen aus der Konservendose schließen.
Hast Du es eventuell schon einmal mit knackigeren TK-Erbsen probiert?


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese leicht gräuliche Farbe lässt mich auf Erbsen aus der Konservendose schließen.
> Hast Du es eventuell schon einmal mit knackigeren TK-Erbsen probiert?


Wieso Skateboard?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wieso Skateboard?



Weil ich damit neulich Abend eine schöne Tour raus zum Hafen bzw. Deich gemacht habe, knappe 10km hin und so ziemlich genau auch dieselbe Strecke wieder zurück. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein Longboard. Eine super Sache und spannender als Joggen ist es allemal, kann ich also nur empfehlen.


----------



## rustaweli

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Weil ich damit neulich Abend eine schöne Tour raus zum Hafen bzw. Deich gemacht habe, knappe 10km hin und so ziemlich genau auch dieselbe Strecke wieder zurück. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein Longboard. Eine super Sache und spannender als Joggen ist es allemal, kann ich also nur empfehlen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386708
> Anhang anzeigen 386709
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386710


Du bist Skater?


----------



## Jason

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> kann ich also nur empfehlen.


Ich bin doch nicht verrückt und stell mich auf so ein Teil. Bin froh, das ich mein Leben habe. Du scheinst aber auch jünger als ich zu sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 386709


Stimmt, Skater über 60 gehören unter Artenschutz gestellt


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann schon jetzt berichten:
> 
> 1. Dieses Flüsschen fließt 40m vom Haus entfernt, man hört es abends vom Balkon plätschern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386688
> 
> 2. An jedem Felsen, in jedem Gumpen, jeder Schwelle lungert eine von denen hier herum:
> Anhang anzeigen 386689
> 
> 3. Es ist totale und absolute _Schonzeit_ hier. Deswegen bin ich total, aber sowas von, *Entspannt!!*
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minirelax


Das ist natürlich ärgerlich das auch in deinem Urlaubsdomizil Schonzeit herrscht. Die Fettflossenträger haben bei uns ebenso ab dem 01.10. Schonzeit. Da grinsen einen die Forellen förmlich an, und und du darfst nicht dran, (das reimt sich sogar). Gibt es vielleicht noch eine Ausweichmöglichkeit? Nicht das du anfängst zu zittern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du bist Skater?



Na ja, Skater wäre sicherlich übertrieben zu sagen. Als Kind bzw. Jugendlicher hatte ich damit eigentlich nicht so viel zu tun. Auf dem Dorf gibt es für gewöhnlich eben seltener eine Halfpipe oder ähnliche Einrichtungen für Jugendliche.

Später habe ich mir dann irgendwann einmal ein sogenanntes Snakeboard gekauft. Im Prinzip ein Skateboard mit zwei beweglichen Plattformen bzw. Achsen. Natürlich, wie es immer so ist, musste es gleich so ein super Profiteil mit Bindungen sein, für extra viel Geld. Das Ding schimmelte jahrelang bei mir in der Bude herum. Sämtliche dazu angesehene, geradezu spielerisch ausschauende, YouTube Videos brachten mich einfach nicht weiter. Mit dem Ding bin ich nie auch nur 2 Meter in dieser typischen schlängelnden Bewegung gefahren. Irgendwann war es mir dann zu blöd und ich habe es via Kleinanzeigen wieder verkauft.

Einige Zeit darauf bin ich dann im Internet auf Longboards gestoßen, welche mir bis dahin nicht weiter bekannt waren. Wäre ich doch nur gleich auf die Idee gekommen, das Fahren damit macht wirklich Spaß. Man kommt damit auch nicht in den unbedingten Zugzwang irgendwelche Tricks vollführen zu müssen bzw. zu wollen, was in meinem Alter auch sicherlich komisch aussehen und unweigerlich zu diversen Gesichtsbremsungen führen würde. Das Cruisen mit dem Longboard, vorausgesetzt man verfügt über das dafür nötige Körpergefühl, kann man als relativ sportlicher Mensch aber glaube ich sehr lange betreiben. Den Gleichgewichtssinn zu trainieren kann schließlich nie schaden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Skater über 60 gehören unter Artenschutz gestellt



Da hat selbst Tony Hawk noch ein paar Jährchen vor sich.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr kennt sicher das Problem; die Barben sind da, aber die Strömung ist ziemlich stark und man möchte trotzdem fein und sensibel fischen.
> Hier ist die Lösung.
> rhinefisher productions proudly presents "The Barbel finesse lead"
> Anhang anzeigen 386705
> Anhang anzeigen 386704
> 
> Bleibt dank seiner Form trotz des geringen Gewichts von nur 7250gr auch in starker Strömung sicher liegen und ermöglicht so ganz entspanntes Angeln...



Wäre ich in verantwortlicher Stelle bei der Deutsche Marine würde ich mal diskret checken, ob der Anker des schweren Kreuzers „Rudolf Scharping” noch an der Kette baumelt.

rhinefisher - das Ding hast Du doch eiskalt abgeflext irgendwo.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> das Ding hast Du doch eiskalt abgeflext irgendwo.


Nee - iss schon selbstgemacht...


----------



## geomas

Hier im Nordosten gibts ja keine Hasel, dennoch fand ich das Video von Meister Scotthorne spannend.






Feederfischen im Fluß mit langer Rute, um die Schnur aus dem Wasser zu halten - er empfiehlt ne 3oz Carbon-Feedertip. Und zwar auch für Fische von eher geringerer Durchschnittsgröße. Interessant. Hätte ich nie gedacht.
Sein „Rig” ist auch ausgefuchst und seine Herangehensweise in Sachen Futter auch. Eher witzig, daß er auch ne Menge nicht-Drennan-Zeugs (im Video sichtbar) nutzt.


PS: hmmm, Hasel gibts anscheinend doch hier, kannst Du, lieber Professor Tinca  , dies bestätigen? Ich las von der Trebel. Die wäre für mich sogar erreichbar.

PPS: ne schöne große Lupe hat der Meisterangler auf seinem Tisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> PS: hmmm, Hasel gibts anscheinend doch hier, kannst Du, lieber @Professor Tinca , dies bestätigen? Ich las von der Trebel.



Ich hab noch keinen gesehen und auch nichts darüber gehört.
Das GWV bringt uns auch nicht weiter:




__





						LAV MV e.V.•
					






					www.lav-mv.de


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca von mit auch alles nachträgliche zum Geburtstag!!!

ein kleiner Nachbericht vom Sonntag. Ich war voller Vorfreude aufs Königsfischen aber auch angespannt. Irgendwie hatte ich dass Gefühl, dass die Fische nicht gut beissen werden. Die Nächte sind schon ziemlich kühl (unter 10 Grad) und es sollte zwar sonnig aber ziemlich windig werden. Darum hatte ich mich für den Method-Feeder entschieden, was im Nachhinein wahrscheinlich die schlechtere Option war. 
Aber der Reihe nach, am Treffpunkt angekommen erstmal eine Tasse Schwarzen Tee getrunken und mit den anderen geratscht. Kurz darauf wurden die Plätze ausgelost, ich greif in den Beutel, ziehe die Marke und schau auf die Zahl.....4.   Ich dachte nur , genau am falschen Ende vom Altwasser im flacheren Bereich.
Aber gut, hilft nicht, aufs Fahrrad geschwungen und den Platz in Augenschein genommen. Dann dachte ich mir, vielleicht geht ja doch was wenn die Sonne rauskommt, am anderen Ufer war eine kleine Landzunge (wo der Baum am Ufer liegt), nicht viel vielleicht 1m, aber die gerade Ufer-Struktur war unterbrochen und meine Hoffnung war dass dort sich die Nahrung sammelt und die Fische dort vorbeiziehen.




Trotzdem ausgelotet ob es noch tiefere Stellen gab, aber nada, nix wie eine Badewanne. 
Also alles aufgebaut, und den Glockenschlag um 07:30 abgewartet. Dann in kurzen Abständen die ersten Method-Körbe geworfen und dann Ruhe auf dem Platz kommen lassen. Und nach einer halben Stunde tat sich tatsächlich etwas. Erst ein paar Ausschläge an der Spitze und dann die Spitze krumm, die Rute aufgenommen und den ersten Brassen ans Ufer geholt.




Kein Riese, aber ein sehr guter Anfang dachte ich mir. Danach war allerdings erstmal Ende Gelände, kein Zupferer, gar nichts. Köderwechsel brachten auch nix, es war einfach kein Fisch mehr da. 
Von den anderen Anglern hörte man auch nur Geschimpfe, wie spitz die Fische beissen würden. Mittlerweile hatte der Wind auch ziemlich aufgefrischt, eine Bisserkennung war demnach schwierig, was auch der Grund war, warum ich aufs Method gesetzt hatte. 
Nach 2 Stunden, ich hatte mich schon damit abgefunden, dass des heut nix großartiges wird, ging schlagartig die Rutenspitze krumm. Die Rute aufgenommen und hossa, da kämpft aber einer am anderen Ende, für einen Karpfen war aber zu wenig Dampf dahinter. Neugierig drillte ich den Fisch heran und zu meiner Freude war es ein Döbel 




Mein erster im Altwasser, zwar kein Riese mit 30 cm, aber ich will mich nicht beklagen. 
Aber danach war wieder Schicht im Schacht, kein weiterer Zupferer. 
Es wurde auch von den anderen kein einziger Karpfen gefangen, was alle stark verwunderte. Aber egal, es war ein schönes Angeln und ich freu mich aufs nächste Mal, bis dahin kann ich noch ein bisschen üben


----------



## geomas

Danke für den tollen Bericht aus dem Süden der Republik, lieber Racklinger !


----------



## geomas

#hasel

Ich hab noch etwas gestöbert, in einem offiziellen Papier* von 2015 wird der Hasel als „mäßig häufig” in MV beschrieben. Im Elbe-Einzugsgebiet sowie weiter im Osten („im Einzugsgebiet von Uecker, Zarow, Peene und der mecklenburgischen Stepenitz”) soll es  Vorkommen geben. 
Vermutlich ist der Hasel einfach zu unauffällig und wirtschaftlich zu unbedeutend, um in Gewässerverzeichnissen genannt zu werden.            

* ) Rote Liste der Neunaugen,Süßwasser- und diadromen Wanderfische Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns, 2015



Ach ja, ich war vorhin kurz am Wasser, aber es tat sich rein garnix. Nicht ein klarer Biß, vermutlich hätte ich mehr Erfolg gehabt, wenn ich auf der Wiese hinter mir geangelt hätte. Immerhin war das Wetter super, schön sonnig, ein belebend frischer Wind blös, bluste, blaste mir ins Gesicht.
Vielleicht probiere ich es heute Abend noch mal, der Pegel soll noch etwas steigen, ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Skott

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Weil ich damit neulich Abend eine schöne Tour raus zum Hafen bzw. Deich gemacht habe, knappe 10km hin und so ziemlich genau auch dieselbe Strecke wieder zurück. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein Longboard. Eine super Sache und spannender als Joggen ist es allemal, kann ich also nur empfehlen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386708
> Anhang anzeigen 386709
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386710


Ist das nicht gefährlich in der Dämmerung oder fährst du mit Kopflampe oder anderer Beleuchtung?


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich war vorhin kurz am Wasser, aber es tat sich rein garnix. Nicht ein klarer Biß, vermutlich hätte ich mehr Erfolg gehabt, wenn ich auf der Wiese hinter mir geangelt hätte. Immerhin war das Wetter super, schön sonnig, ein belebend frischer Wind


 du hattest wenigstens schönes Wetter, ich habe gerade 2x richtig den A.... nass bekommen, jetzt wo ich gerade wider zu Hause bin und alles am Trocknen bin kommt der Lorens


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Skott schrieb:


> Ist das nicht gefährlich in der Dämmerung oder fährst du mit Kopflampe oder anderer Beleuchtung?



Nun wollte ich es neulich erst noch dazuschreiben. 

Ich habe natürlich ein Licht dabei und zwar in Form einer einfachen Kopflampe. Diese spendet mir ausreichend Licht und auch entgegenkommende eventuelle "Dunkelfahrer" können mich rechtzeitig erkennen. Aufgrund der vielen Touristen aber sicherlich auch Einheimischen, die einem bei gutem Wetter mit dem Fahrrad entgegenkommen, habe ich mich dafür entschieden erst kurz vor der Dämmerung loszufahren. Hin komme ich meist noch im Hellen aber zurück ist es schon mal stockdunkel auf dem Radweg. Abends, wenn die meisten Leute weg sind, ist es am Hafen oder auf dem Deich auch am schönsten, finde ich.

Jetzt im Oktober, bei trockenem Wetter kann man schließlich noch immer fahren, wird es allerdings doch etwas früher dunkel draußen.


----------



## geomas

So, ich werde gleich noch mal los. Vielleicht klappts jetzt besser. Ne andere Stelle hier in der Umgebung solls aber schon sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Georg.


----------



## Tricast

Die Flussgötter mögen mit Dir sein.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Danke für die lieben Wünsche!

Also, geschneidert wurde heute Abend nicht, aber Erfolg im klassischen Sinne sieht anders aus:






Korrekt gebissen hatte dieser Junior hier, der Haken war ein 16er Guru Feeder Special.
Aus rein physischen Gründen kann er allerdings den Köder, Breadpunch von 11mm Durchmesser, nicht komplett geschluckt haben.
Vermutlich klebte ein winziger Fetzen Brotrest am Haken, darauf fiel er herein.

Der Pegel war immer noch etwas unter normal, hab mir ne andere Stelle als am Vormittag rausgepickt. Es gab auf Erbse keine Bisse, auf Softpellets nur Genuckel und Geruckel, auf Breadpunch biß es am besten. Aber kein gefangener Fisch war auch nur annäherend 20cm lang. Etliche Kleinstplötz und ein Ukelei. Geangelt habe ich mal wieder mit der superhandlichen Tri-Cast Pond Wand, ein echt feines Rütchen.

Mit einer Whip und angepaßtem Haken/Köder hätte ich vermutlich Massen ein Kleinstplötz und Ükeln landen können.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Korrekt gebissen hatte dieser Junior hier, der Haken war ein 16er Guru Feeder Special.



Das Kindchenschema ist bei dieser Miniplötze deutlich zu erkennen, das niedliche Stupsnäschen und die großen roten Kulleraugen.


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Hier die Montage die ich Dir versprochen hatte und die ich zur Zeit ausprobiere am Picker. Bis auf einen Karabiner mit Wirbel sind keine weiteren Nubsies verbaut. Das Vorfach wird einfach mittels Lassoschlinge am Überhandknoten befestigt und der Feeder oder das Blei wird in den Karabiner eingehängt.
Bisher hatte ich jede Menge Nubsies verbaut und bei jeder Änderung konnte man einen Teil davon entsorgen. Auch jede Verbindung mit Wirbel und Wirbel-Karabiner schlackern einfach unkontrolliert.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope mein Freund 

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Danke, Heinz - sie sieht wunderbar einfach aus, Deine Picker-Montage. Und einfach ist ja immer gut. 
Noch ein Vorteil: wohl jeder Angler hat alle nötigen Materialien im Haus, es sind keine Spezialnubsies nötig.



Mit etwas Glück kann ich morgen und/oder am Freitag schon wieder „pietschen”. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mal wieder zu einem Teich fahre. 
Gibt ja dankenswerterweise eine Vielzahl an Gewässern im Umkreis.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolles Wetter heute. Ich bin am Flüsschen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oh. Nun ein richtig fetter Giebel. 
Könnten PB sein...






46cm


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke

Krass wie klein Fische auf Fotos immer aussehen.

Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Krass wie klein Fische auf Fotos immer aussehen.
> 
> Petri!



Und auf diesem?


----------



## Tricast

Petri Prof. wunderschöne Fischies die Du da wieder zeigst.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank.
Und immer wieder schöne Plötzen.


----------



## Tobias85

Jungs, ein kurzer Gruß von mir. Inspiriert durch @Jasons Fleiß (und angetrieben von der Notwendigkeit, dringend meine Kapazitäten an Stauraum zu erhöhen), war ich die letzte Zeit neben dem Lernen vor allem mit der Umgestaltung meiner 4 kleinen Wände und verschiedenen aquaristischen Projekten beschäftigt, daher glänze ich mal wieder mit Abwesenheit. Das letzte scheene Herbstwochenende steht ins Haus, also raus mit euch an die Teiche und Flüsse der Republik. Ich folge dann demnächst auch wieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächste Spezies...


----------



## Raven87

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nächste Spezies...
> Anhang anzeigen 386848


Du hast noch was vom Leben...

Tobias85 lass mal nen Bild vom Aquarium im Haustierthread sehen. Ich hatte fast 20 Jahre lang ein Aquarium und habe aktuell aus Platzgründen keines mehr, daher bin ich immer neugierig.


----------



## Hecht100+

Raven87 schrieb:


> Du hast noch was vom Leben...
> 
> Tobias85 lass mal nen Bild vom Aquarium im Haustierthread sehen. Ich hatte fast 20 Jahre lang ein Aquarium und habe aktuell aus Platzgründen keines mehr, daher bin ich immer neugierig.





			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/alerta-alerta-aquarista.346928/
		


Das ist der Aquarium-Thread


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch ein schöner Giebel...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dicker Plötz...
Ich packe gleich ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier noch ein Bild von dem tollen Burschen.



































































Der Fisch ist natürlich auch super.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von dem tollen Burschen.
> Anhang anzeigen 386852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Fisch ist natürlich auch super.


Charakter Kopf, daraus werden Smileys gemacht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Charakter Kopf, daraus werden Smileys gemacht



Jupp.
Hier issa schon...


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von dem tollen Burschen.


Das kann ich nur bestätigen und die Sonnenbrille steht ihm besonders gut. Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich dir ein herzliches Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Allround-Angler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber nun da die Sonne sinkt, schalte ich auf ne vernünftige Montage mit Gummistopper, Laufperle und  nem Kamasan B 983 mit Knotenschutz. Also liebe stille Mitleser: Es ist nicht richtig, nen Zwickblei als Stopper zu verwenden, macht das nicht zuhause nach!


Noch besser ist es, ein Schrotblei als Stopper einer Laufposenmontage zu benutzen.
Dazu gibt es sogar ein Video auf youtube! Kann ja nur ein Scherz sein, oder?


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, da hast Du ja mal wieder richtig fette Beute gemacht, lieber Prof! Wunderschöne Fische. 
Die Giebel hast Du in Deinem Gewässer doch erst dieses Jahr entdeckt, oder? Beeindruckend!


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Charakter Kopf, daraus werden Smileys gemacht


Und ich verstehe jetzt seinen Faible für Schuppentiere


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die Giebel hast Du in Deinem Gewässer doch erst dieses Jahr entdeckt, oder?



Jupp.
Genau.
Hatte noch nie davon gehört bis zum ersten Selbstgefangenen.
Es scheint sie nur in einem sehr begrenzten Gebiet(mit wenig Strömung) zu geben. So'n lokaler Stamm anscheinend.


----------



## geomas

So, ich hatte heute auch einen richtig schönen Angeltag, wenn auch gänzlich ohne dicke Fische. Gestern Abend und heute früh war ich noch unschlüssig, ob ich zu einem Flüsschen in der Nähe oder zu einem der schönen Stillgewässer fahren soll. Und habe mich spät für einen kleinen See/großen Teich entschieden. Dort hatte ich früher mal Brassen und Schleien gefangen und es ist schön ruhig dort.

Hatte die Tri-Cast Pond Wand mit und mal wieder die schöne Sundridge mit ABU 506 als längere und kräftigere Zweitrute.
Hab wie üblich erstmal lose gefüttert, Pelletmix und lose Erbsen. An der Sundridge gab es dann auch recht fix einen Biß, unerwartet kräftiger Widerstand, ich freute mich schon auf nen dicken Brassen oder ne schöne Tinca, bis ich sah, wer da am anderen Ende der Strippe aktiv war. Escort luxurius oder so ähnlich, mein Latein bröckelt. Nun ja, der Bursche ließ dann auch noch los, als ich den Kescher in seine Richtung bugsierte und ich konnte einen ziemlich zerfledderten Kleinbrassen landen.

Der nächste Fisch kam dann in besserer Verfassung an Land, wieder ein blasser Jungbrassen von 20cm oder so. Dann wurden die Plötz aktiv, auch die von sehr überschaubarer Größe. Hab mit dem „Rig” experimentiert, weil die Montage mit festem Bleiseitenarm doch heute viele Fehlbisse brachte.
Nach ner ganzen Weile des Tüftelns erwies sich eine kompakte klassische Schlaufenmontage als am effektivsten.







Gefangen habe ich auf Breadpunch, Erbse, Mais mit Ananas-Aroma (von „Timar”, hatte das Glas noch in der Tasche) und am besten auf die Bait-Tech Softhooker-Pellets. Gar keinen Biß bekam ich auf harte „Heilbutt-Pellets” sowie auf weiche Green-Betaine-Pellets.

Was wirklich traumhaft war - die Ruhe am Wasser. Einfach wunderbar. Kraniche tröteten gelegentlich, mal hämmerte ein Specht, natürlich hörte ich auch dann und wann die üblichen Traktoren und andere Boten der Zivilisation. Und immer wieder klatschte es auf dem kleinen See. Also die Hechte sind dort momentan offensichtlich sehr aktiv. Hatte aber nix passendes in der winzigen Angeltasche, sonst hätte ich einen Versuch gestartet.





Die recht straffe Sundridge hat in Kombination mit der alten ABU wieder mal Spaß gemacht, eventuell fahre ich da morgen noch mal hin.
Dann mit anderem Gerät. Vielleicht mit der wunderbaren Balzer-Editions-Picker, vielleicht mit einem anderen Stöckchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht, Georg.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Tikey0815

Wahnsinn, tolle Fänge und Berichte bei dem schönen Wetter, bin schon etwas mehr neidisch, zur Zeit seh ich kein Zeitfenster um mal ans Wasser zu kommen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> zur Zeit seh ich kein Zeitfenster um mal ans Wasser zu kommen



Angelzeit ist Lebensqualität.  
Dann müssen andere Dinge eben warten......


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von dem tollen Burschen.




Aber ich muss sagen, der Fisch ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern , ja ne der musste jetzt sein.

Petri an alle die erfolgreich und ans  Wasser gekommen sind. Es sind wieder sehr sehr schöne Bilder und Berichte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hallo zusammen,

dass Mehlwürmer im Dschungelcamp einen allseits beliebten Snack für zwischendrin darstellen, das ist mittlerweile bekannt aber wie schaut es damit als Angelköder für Friedfische aus? Irgendwo las ich einmal einen Artikel darüber, dass man mit den Larven des Mehlkäfers wohl auch im FoPu recht erfolgreich sein könnte. Was aber sagen Rotauge oder etwa die rotflossige gestachelte Streifenbrasse dazu?

Hintergrund ist folgender, die örtliche Zoofachhandlung _- mit ihrer Lebendfutterabteilung - _hat am Samstag bedeutend länger auf, als etwa der Angelladen drei Orte weiter. Bevor ich mir als Not- bzw. Standartköder also einmal wieder Dosenmais an den Haken hänge, versuche ich es doch lieber einmal mit Mehlwürmern. Aber hat das schon mal jemand von Euch mit Erfolg betrieben?

_PS: Auch wenn wir uns in der Lebendfutterabteilung befinden, ich frage bewusst nicht nach Euren Angelversuchen mit Kaninchen oder aber Hamstern. Was im Friedfischbereich zugegeben aber wohl auch eher ungewöhnlich wäre. _


----------



## Minimax

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dass Mehlwürmer im Dschungelcamp einen allseits beliebten Snack für zwischendrin darstellen, das ist mittlerweile bekannt aber wie schaut es damit als Angelköder für Friedfische aus? Irgendwo las ich einmal einen Artikel darüber, dass man mit den Larven des Mehlkäfers wohl auch im FoPu recht erfolgreich sein könnte. Was aber sagen Rotauge oder etwa die rotflossige gestachelte Streifenbrasse dazu?
> 
> Hintergrund ist folgender, die örtliche Zoofachhandlung _- mit ihrer Lebendfutterabteilung - _hat am Samstag bedeutend länger auf, als etwa der Angelladen drei Orte weiter. Bevor ich mir als Not- bzw. Standartköder also einmal wieder Dosenmais an den Haken hänge, versuche ich es doch lieber einmal mit Mehlwürmern. Aber hat das schon mal jemand von Euch mit Erfolg betrieben?
> 
> _PS: Auch wenn wir uns in der Lebendfutterabteilung befinden, ich frage bewusst nicht nach Euren Angelversuchen mit Kaninchen oder aber Hamstern. Was im Friedfischbereich zugegeben aber wohl auch eher ungewöhnlich wäre. _


Ich habe Mehlwürmer selten mal nebenher ausprobiert, zuletzt als ich meine Gottesanbeterin hatte.

Ich halte sie für keinen besonders guten Köder, sie brachten in gleicher Situation viel weniger Bisse als Maden. Zudem ertrinken sie nach wenigen Minuten und hängen schlaff von Haken.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das mal riesenhafte Mehlwürmer "Zombies" genannt in Mode waren, aber von deren Wirksamkeit ist mir nichts bekannt- ich glaube deren Einsatzgebiet war eher der Forellenteich.

Andererseits sind sie natürlich wesentlich leichter und länger als Maden aufzubewahren. Vielleicht sollte man es einfach auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen?

Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

War wieder an dem kleinen See oder großen Teich. Und wieder kamen die Kraniche trötend vorbei. 
Hatte 2 9ft-Ruten dabei, die erwähnte feine Balzer Picker und die zierliche Acolyte Feeder. Vergessen hatte ich leider die Mini-Kreishaken, die ich mit der Drennan nutzen wollte. Nun ja, es ging auch so. An der Drennan hab ich ne supersimple Durchlaufmontage mit 7g-Würfelblei und 35cm-Haarvorfächern gefischt, an der Balzer erst ne Schlaufenmontage und später das „Phlegma”-Rig.

Gebissen hat es richtig gut, leider meldeten sich nur die kleinen Teichbewohner. Konnte sehr viele Köder durchtesten, am besten liefen heute die Bait-Tech Softpellets Gold und Green sowie die Discounter-Erbsen. Aromatisierter Mais von Timar ging mal gut, mal weniger gut. Gefangen hab ich auf die gelben Varianten Knoblauch und Ananas und auch auf die rot-orangen „Muschel”-Maiskörner. Zum späten Nachmittag hin ließ das Interesse der Plötz an meinen Ködern nach und es gab zum Abschluß noch zwei „Skimmer”-Jungbrassen.

Ach ja, hatte anfangs viele Fehlbisse an der Picker. Der Wechsel von einem 14er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder (dem LS-1810 ähnlich) auf einen 16er LS-2210 löste das Problem. Vermutlich war nicht die Größe (fast identisch) sondern die Hakenform entscheidend.

Auf harte Pellets und auf Frolic-Stücke konnte ich keinen eindeutigen Biß verzeichnen. 
Insgesamt ein schöner Angeltag, auch wenn es heute etwas lauter war als gestern und das Wetter ein wenig herbstlicher.


----------



## Hecht100+

1


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir uns in der Lebendfutterabteilung befinden, ich frage bewusst nicht nach Euren Angelversuchen


Heimchen, Heuschrecken, Grillen, Zophobas lassen sich aber auch gut als Köder gebrauchen. Und in der Koi-Ecke bekommt man sie auch gefriergetrocknet. Dazu empfehle ich dir ein Pelletband, damit bekommst du sie gut am Haken befestigt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe Mehlwürmer selten mal nebenher ausprobiert, zuletzt als ich meine Gottesanbeterin hatte.
> 
> Ich halte sie für keinen besonders guten Köder, sie brachten in gleicher Situation viel weniger Bisse als Maden. Zudem ertrinken sie nach wenigen Minuten und hängen schlaff von Haken.
> 
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das mal riesenhafte Mehlwürmer "Zombies" genannt in Mode waren, aber von deren Wirksamkeit ist mir nichts bekannt- ich glaube deren Einsatzgebiet war eher der Forellenteich.
> 
> Andererseits sind sie natürlich wesentlich leichter und länger als Maden aufzubewahren. Vielleicht sollte man es einfach auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen?
> 
> Hg
> Minimax



Vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung und Schilderung aus der Praxis.

Vom Ausschauen her sehen diese bräunlichen "Würmer" ja fast wie verpuppte Maden aus. Ich habe mich daher schon gefragt, ob diese etwa auch auftreiben?
Aber Du sicher recht und es kommt einfach einmal auf einen Versuch an. Für 2,50€ bekommt man schon einige Mehlwürmer in der Plastikdose. In meinem Fall sollen sie dann ja als Ersatz für nicht mehr am Samstag erhältliche Maden dienen. Ein sich mehlender Kringelwurm _- kringelt er sich unter Wasser auch noch so kurz -_ ist sicherlich eine größere Proteinzufuhr und damit Leckerbissen, als etwa eines der obligatorischen Maiskörner.

Man bräuchte allerdings echt wieder einen Komposthaufen, dann hätte man diese Sorgen um die spontanen Lebendköder am Wochenende nicht mehr.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 1
> 
> Heimchen, Heuschrecken, Grillen, Zophobas lassen sich aber auch gut als Köder gebrauchen. Und in der Koi-Ecke bekommt man sie auch gefriergetrocknet. Dazu empfehle ich dir ein Pelletband, damit bekommst du sie gut am Haken befestigt.



Grillen sind ebenfalls super Köder, ja. Beim Fangen auf der Wiese, direkt neben der Au, stelle ich mich allerdings immer etwas zu blöde an. Vielleicht sollte ich mir dafür eine Spitzwegsche Fangapparatur zulegen? Die gefriergetrockneten Grillen dienen dann auch als Hakenköder oder eher für das Anfutter?


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich bekommen kann lebende Grillen oder Heuschrecken vom Zoofachhandel mit einem Pelletband unter dem Haken gehangen. Getrocknete , kommt drauf an wie hart sie sind, entweder auch mit Pelletband oder einen dünndrähtigen Haken direkt durchstecken.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ welche Spezies konntest Du schon mit Grillen oder Heuschrecken überlisten? 
Treiben die nicht auf? Grille/Heuschrecke am Pelletband könnte ich mir gut als Sommer-Oberflächenköder vorstellen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich bekommen kann lebende Grillen oder Heuschrecken vom Zoofachhandel mit einem Pelletband unter dem Haken gehangen. Getrocknete , kommt drauf an wie hart sie sind, entweder auch mit Pelletband oder einen dünndrähtigen Haken direkt durchstecken.



Lebende Grillen oder Heuschrecken habe ich heute in der Fressnapf Filiale ebenfalls gesehen. Diese fischst Du dann am Pelletband klassisch an der Wasseroberfläche oder etwa auch auftreibend an der Grundmontage?

Eigentlich ist die Idee sich mit solcher Art Lebendködern im Zoofachhandel zu versorgen ja nicht schlecht. Wie ich weiter oben bereits schrieb, hat nicht jeder Ort einen Angelladen aber gerade diese Fressnapf Franchise Läden sind ja überall wie die Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen. Ich glaube da stand heute sogar eine einsame Packung Tauwürmer im Kühlschrank. Sicherlich als Futter für die Aga-Kröte von irgendwem.


----------



## Minimax

Eigentlich ist die Made ja -zumindest was die Bissfrequenz betrifft- die Königin der Lebendköder.
Umgekehrt hat ihre Fängigkeit und heutzutage ständige Verfügbarkeit aber auch zu einer Art, wie soll ich sagen, Verarmung der bunten Vielfalt der tierischen Köder aus Ufer, Baum und Wiese geführt. In anderem Kontext haben wir ja heute über alte Angelbücher gesprochen. Da musste ich heute nostalgisch dran denken, was da alles an wundersamen Getier als Köder gelistet wurde, und auf welch seltsamen Wegen zu organisieren war, das muss wohl eine ganz eigene Kunst (Sprock!) gewesen sein. Damit hat die 1/2liter-2Euro Made kurzen Prozess gemacht.
Ähnlich wie der Büchsenmais für die Vielfalt an vegetarischen Ködern und geheimen Teigrezepten.

Andal hat mal vorgeschlagen, ganz ohne Köder loszuziehen, und den Fischen nur das zu servieren, was Wiese und Ufer zu bieten haben.
Eigentlich ein sehr reizvolles Experiment, nur heuer ist das Jahr dafür schon sehr weit fortgeschritten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Pelletband mit dem Spreitzer öffnen, Heuschrecke / Heimchen zur hälfte durchstecken, dann vorsichtig den Spreitzer schließen. Dann entweder an der Oberfläche mit freier Leine oder ein Blei vor dem Haken und mit der Pose. Oberfläche gehen nach Größe der Insekten so ziemlich alle Fische drauf, bei den großen Wüstenheuschrecken knabbern die kleinen Weißfische schon mal an den Beinen rum. Gefangen: Forellen, ein Hechtschniepel, Brassen, Rotfedern/Rotaugen (mehr auf Heimchen, da die kleiner sind ) . Einmal würde ich auf Karpfen tippen, aber da hat das Vorfach nicht mitgespielt. Auf jeden Fall ist das auch mit der freien Leine und einer Bolo ein interessantes Angeln. Und wenn die Heuschrecke wie tot unter dem Haken hängt, mal ein bißchen Luft geben, dann erholt sie sich seltsamer Weise.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Andal hat mal vorgeschlagen, ganz ohne Köder loszuziehen, und den Fischen nur das zu servieren, was Wiese und Ufer zu bieten haben.
> Eigentlich ein sehr reizvolles Experiment, nur heuer ist das Jahr dafür schon sehr weit fortgeschritten.


Und ich hätte immer Bedenken, aus Versehen und Unkenntnis ein streng geschütztes kleines Etwas (das letzte seiner Art) an den Haken zu binden, um damit nen Miniplötz zu fangen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Andal hat mal vorgeschlagen, ganz ohne Köder loszuziehen, und den Fischen nur das zu servieren, was Wiese und Ufer zu bieten haben.
> Eigentlich ein sehr reizvolles Experiment, nur heuer ist das Jahr dafür schon sehr weit fortgeschritten.



Das riecht ja fast nach einer _"All you can dig & grab."_ Challenge.  
In Schilfhalmen habe ich einmal so komische fette Larven gefunden, damit ließe sich sicherlich auch eine Schleie vor dem Schilfgürtel zum Biss überreden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Und ich hätte immer Bedenken, aus Versehen und Unkenntnis ein streng geschütztes kleines Etwas (das letzte seiner Art) an den Haken zu binden, um damit nen Miniplötz zu fangen.



Du meinst so etwas wie die Elfe bei Peter Pan?


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Und ich hätte immer Bedenken, aus Versehen und Unkenntnis ein streng geschütztes kleines Etwas (das letzte seiner Art) an den Haken zu binden, um damit nen Miniplötz zu fangen.


Da ich die Insekten ja kaufe, kann das nicht geschütztes sein. Nur den Rest lasse ich nicht frei, man weiß ja nicht, ob die überleben. Aber die Hühner freuen sich jedes Mal. 
Oben einmal das Pelletband, offiziell Carp Baits Band genannt, es gibt aber noch andere Namen dafür. Und wenn man das dann wie auf dem Bild sieht gespreizt hat, einfach das Insekt zur Hälfte durchstecken und dann auf den Haken stecken.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und ich hätte immer Bedenken, aus Versehen und Unkenntnis ein streng geschütztes kleines Etwas (das letzte seiner Art) an den Haken zu binden, um damit nen Miniplötz zu fangen.


Kann ich verstehen, denn ich brings es nicht übers Herz, all die süssen Schneckies, Raupies, Hüpferlein und Käferlein -selten oder häufig- kaltblütig aufzupieksen und grausam zu ertränken.

Ist nicht gerade konsequent, wenn man es mit meinem Maden- und Wurmverbrauch korreliert, aber so ist es halt. Vielleicht liegt daran das ich sie zuerst fangen muss, das schafft vielleicht ne persönliche Bindung zur Kreatur oder so. Vielleicht bekloppt, ist aber so.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Eine solche Zange hielt ich stets für überflüssig aber scheinbar ist sie doch nicht verkehrt. Einen Pellet mag man mit etwas Geduld schon noch in das Baitband zwängen aber eine Grille macht das sicherlich nicht lange am Stück mit.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine solche Zange hielt ich stets für überflüssig aber scheinbar ist sie doch nicht verkehrt. Einen Pellet mag man mit etwas Geduld schon noch in das Baitband zwängen aber eine Grille macht das sicherlich nicht lange am Stück mit.


Vergiß es, ich habe es auch nicht geschafft. 

Minimax 
Da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen, eine Made hänge ich auch leichteren Herzens an den Haken.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Hecht100+ , mit dem „geschützt” bezog ich mich auf die „Wiesenfänge”, nicht auf die gekauften Hüpfer und meinte damit auch Schnecken, Krebse, Muscheln und derlei Getier.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Andal hat mal vorgeschlagen, ganz ohne Köder loszuziehen, und den Fischen nur das zu servieren, was Wiese und Ufer zu bieten haben.
> Eigentlich ein sehr reizvolles Experiment, nur heuer ist


Das wäre echt mal eine kleine challenge wert. 
Aber auch das ist berechtigt 



geomas schrieb:


> mit dem „geschützt” bezog ich mich auf die „Wiesenfänge”,


Denn wie wir alle wissen, steht es nicht gut um unsere Insekten.... Und tatsächlich sind viel mehr geschützt als wir glauben...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Andal hat mal vorgeschlagen, ganz ohne Köder loszuziehen, und den Fischen nur das zu servieren, was Wiese und Ufer zu bieten haben.


Na ja - das mache ich schon gelegentlich, aber letztendlich läuft es dann doch immer auf Würmer hinaus.
Alles Andere ist halt weniger fängig.
Heuschrecken sind zwar der Killer auf Döbel und Rotpunktdöbel, aber andere Spezies habe ich damit nicht oft gefangen.. .
Mehlwürmer habe ich ebenfalls recht häufug getestet, aber damit ist der Erfolg nochmal deutlich überschaubarer - was auch meine Versuche im Aquarium bestätigen.. .


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Andal hat mal vorgeschlagen, ganz ohne Köder loszuziehen, und den Fischen nur das zu servieren, was Wiese und Ufer zu bieten haben.


können Mäuse schwimmen? so ein Süßes kleines niedliche Mäuschen mit Geschirr wo man den Drilling mit Vorfach einhängen kann ohne diese zu Verletzen ? 

Hallo Hallo, ganz böser Witz, ganz böser schwarzer Humor, NEIN NEIN das macht man nicht, NUR ein ganz Schlechter Witz, ich bitte um Entschuldigung

ich pack jetzt meine Angelsachen und gehe zum Wasser, bevor meinem Kranken Hirn auf noch mehr Sado Ideen entspringen.
allen die es zum Wasser zieht, Dickes Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> In Schilfhalmen habe ich einmal so komische fette Larven gefunden, damit ließe sich sicherlich auch eine Schleie vor dem Schilfgürtel zum Biss überreden.



Vielleicht vom* Rohrbohrer ?*

In irgend einem alten Angelbuch wurden diese, in Schilfhalmen lebenden, Maden mal als Köder empfohlen.
Ich weiß gerade nicht in welchem.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht vom* Rohrbohrer ?*
> 
> In irgend einem alten Angelbuch wurden diese, in Schilfhalmen lebenden, Maden mal als Köder empfohlen.
> Ich weiß gerade nicht in welchem.



Das kann sein, dass die Larven vom Rohrbomber stammten. Auf jeden Fall saßen sie mitten im Schilfhalm. An irgendwelche äußeren Anzeichen kann ich mich allerdings nicht mehr erinnern und bin auch eher zufällig darauf gestoßen.

Das mit dem Hinweis aus dem Angelbuch kenne ich. Wobei solche Tipps sicherlich häufiger in älteren Angelbüchern gegeben wurden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es ist ja auch davon abhängig, wann und wo ich solche Köder benutze.
Bei Hochwasser auf überspühlten Wiesen können z.B. Engerlinge der Bringer sein.
Ganz sicher geht alles was am Ufer lebt, auch irgendwie als Köder.
Was mich immer wieder verblüfft, ist der Erfolg von Maden; im Aquarium gibt es keine Art welche gerne Maden fressen würde - Maden werden inhaliert und sofort wieder ausgespuckt.
Vielleicht beruht gerade darauf der Erfolg....


----------



## Hecht100+

Im Aquarium ist das aber auch Gewöhnungssache, die erste Zeit waren die gefrorenen Zuckmückenlarven in Blockform überhaupt nicht beachtet worden, später dann waren die Fische schon am Block als der noch nicht mal eine Larve abgetaut hatte. Oder auch die Umstellung von Flockenfutter auf Granulat, am Anfang wurde das Granulat vom Boden aufgesogen, heute kommt kaum was auf dem Boden an. Hat aber auch gedauert.


----------



## Thomas.

kennt jemand das Gefühl, man geht gutgelaunt zum Wasser die Sonne scheint, Fische (Große) sind zu sehen, und trotzdem weiß man dat gibt heut nix, und so wars auch an zwei meiner Lieblings Plätze, es ging einfach nix.
also eingepackt und ab nach nr.3, aber da sah es auch nicht gut aus ein paar kleine Döbel und das wars, aber was solls Wetter war schön  und so lies ich mich nieder, 
und die ersten 2 Stunden tat sich auch nix, wollte schon einpacken habe mich dann doch noch mal 10m weiter niedergelassen, und oh wunder da gings rund, mehrere Zwergendöbel und ca. 15 Rotaugen? Rotfeder? Aland? keine Ahnung welche das sind (bitte um Aufklärung) und alle ü25cm.
ich habe noch eine Neue Rute ausprobiert aber da tat sich leider nix dran, Morgenfrüh starte ich einen neuen versuch und sollte es dann Klappen stelle ich euch das Teil mal vor.













und der größte von der Bagage, was ist das für einer?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> und der größte von der Bagage, was ist das für einer?



Ein wunderschöner Plötz.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> und der größte von der Bagage, was ist das für einer?
> Anhang anzeigen 387024


Das, Sör, ist nach meinem Dafürhalten ein makelloses Herbstrotauge, gut im Futter, lebhaft gefärbt und "clean as a needle" wie es der Trent-Otter weiland ausdrückte. Herzliches Petri zum goldenen Oktoberansitz!
Und bei der hole ich gleich sträflich versäumte Petriwünsche an geomas nach, es ist eine Freude zu sehen, daß unser Experte für feinste Grundangelei die Forschungstätigkeit wieder aufgenommen hat. Und ein ganz herzliches Petri an Professor Tinca, der uns nicht nur einen gigantischen Giebel gezeigt hat,  sondern auch der Ükel mit dem besten cw-Wert sein dürfte.

Ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt niemanden vergessen, am Montag geht's nach Hause, vielleicht mir nem Zwischenstop entlang der Route. Hier eine Postkarte für meine Lieben Stammtischbrüder,

Herzliche Grüsse aus der doch sehr frischen Herbstfrische,
Euer Minimax -und beste Grüsse soll ich den "Internetjungs" von Mrs Minimax ausrichten


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Heimreise Minimax . 
Der cw-Wert ist bei dem Wind hier im Flachland nicht unwichtig - auch wenn so der Hut regelmäßig Reißaus nimmt wegen schlechter Haftung.


----------



## geomas

Wunderschön ist er, Dein Sonnabend-Plötz, lieber Thomas. ! Petri heil und ich bin gespannt auf die neue Rute.

Danke für die Grüße aus dem Gebirge, lieber Minimax - möge die Heimreise sich angenehm gestalten.


----------



## daci7

#Getier
Ich hab, damals noch an der krummen Lanke in Berlin, mal wahre Sternstunden auf Engerlinge gehabt. Ich hatte an einem Sonntag im Frühjahr einem Kumpel bei der Gartenarbeit geholfen und dabei haben wir unfreiwillig bestimmt zwei Dutzend dieser Protein-Granaten ausgehoben. Ich bin dann spontan mit den Biestern ans Wasser und habe 3-4 feinste Karpfen und ein paar schöne Rotfedern darauf gefangen. Die haben auf jeden Fall die, parallel angebotenen, Laubwürmer um Längen geschlagen- andere Köder hatte ich nicht dabei.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> ein makelloses Herbstrotauge,





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein wunderschöner Plötz.





geomas schrieb:


> Dein Sonnabend-Plötz,


DANKE!


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> #Getier
> Ich hab, damals noch an der krummen Lanke in Berlin, mal wahre Sternstunden auf Engerlinge gehabt. Ich hatte an einem Sonntag im Frühjahr einem Kumpel bei der Gartenarbeit geholfen und dabei haben wir unfreiwillig bestimmt zwei Dutzend dieser Protein-Granaten ausgehoben. Ich bin dann spontan mit den Biestern ans Wasser und habe 3-4 feinste Karpfen und ein paar schöne Rotfedern darauf gefangen. Die haben auf jeden Fall die, parallel angebotenen, Laubwürmer um Längen geschlagen- andere Köder hatte ich nicht dabei.


Dann werde ich die Engerlinge in Zukunft auch einsammeln. Bei meinen Erdarbeiten im Garten kommen sehr viele zum Vorschein. Die sehen echt verführerisch aus. Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Ich werfe mal ein allgemeinsames Petri Heil in die Runde. Danke für eure sagenhaften Berichte.
Minimax wünsche ich einen schönen Resturlaub. Komm wohlerhalten wieder in der Hauptstadt an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> keine Ahnung welche das sind (bitte um Aufklärung) und alle ü25cm.




Jetzt ernsthaft Thomas.  du erkennst diese wunderschönen Fische nicht. Also das sind sehr schöne Rotaugen/Plötzen.
Wir haben zur Zeit einen Fischereischeinlehrgang für Kinder zu laufen und da ist heute die spezielle Fischkunde dran gewesen ,ist wieder sehr interessant gewesen.

Soll ich dich für den nächsten Lehrgang vormerken .


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Jetzt ernsthaft Thomas.  du erkennst diese wunderschönen Fische nicht. Also das sind sehr schöne Rotaugen/Plötzen.
> Wir haben zur Zeit einen Fischereischeinlehrgang für Kinder zu laufen und da ist heute die spezielle Fischkunde dran gewesen ,ist wieder sehr interessant gewesen.
> 
> Soll ich dich für den nächsten Lehrgang vormerken .


zur meiner Schande muss ich gestehen das ich mich bis vor gar nicht all zur langer zeit eigentlich nur mit Karpfen und Hechten beschäftig habe, ich habe zwar immer und viel mit der Match und Picker gefischt, aber was da Letztendlich dranhing war für mich nur Fisch, und Rotaugen, Rotfedern sehen für mich immer gleich aus, den Aland erkenne ich auch erst ab einer bestimmten Größe vorher geht er als einer von den zweien durch, eben so bei einige andere Arten wenn sie nicht ausgewachsen sind habe ich so meine Probleme, aber ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> und oh wunder da gings rund, mehrere Zwergendöbel und ca. 15 Rotaugen? Rotfeder? Aland? keine Ahnung welche das sind (bitte um Aufklärung) und alle ü25cm.



Na den ersten würde ich als kleinen Döbel einstufen und das andere sind erstklassige Rotaugen, dann noch ein dickes Petri Heil zu den Schönheiten

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na den ersten wrüde ich als kleinen Döbel einstufen


der gehört mittlerweile zu den Großen Dreien, den keine ich von klein auf


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> immer und viel mit der Macht und Picker gefischt,


Möge die Macht mit dir sein....


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Möge die Macht mit dir sein....


danke


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr schöne Berichte sammelten sich da ja wieder! 
Petri zur herrlichen Strecke, was für Giebel, Professor Tinca und danke auch für den Einblick zur Historie der Smilies! 
Ganz so kurz trage ich mein Haupthaar nicht, liege so 2-3mm drüber.   

Mensch geomas , auch Dir vielen lieben Dank für die wundervoll bebilderten Berichte! Das Kranichbild ist wirklich herrlich! 

Petri und Dank natürlich auch Dir Thomas. ! Toller Plötz und die Pose und Pin harmonisieren wirklich sehr!

Last but not least vielen Dank für herzlichen Urlaubsgrüsse bei stimmiger, einladender Kulisse! 

Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag! Geniesst Zeit und Wetter!


----------



## Jason

Für einen Sonntag ist es ziemlich ruhig hier. War denn niemand bei dem letzten schönen Sonnentag angeln?
Ich meinerseits musste mit meiner Liebsten auf ein Oktoberfest "Light". Nicht so wie sonst, aber es gab Currywurst mit Fritten. Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche. Es soll viel Regen geben, aber das ist mir Schnuppe, habe Späte Schicht. Nach Feierabend werde ich an meinen Posen werkeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Schöne Grüße von der Nordsee


----------



## Jason

Slappy 
Einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich euch. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Jason schrieb:


> Für einen Sonntag ist es ziemlich ruhig hier. War denn niemand bei dem letzten schönen Sonnentag angeln?
> Gruß Jason


Doch wir. Waren für drei Stunden Pietschern und haben paar kleine Rotaugen und Brassen an den Haken bekommen. Zum Schluss habe ich noch die Montage abgerissen mit einem 15 gr. Sauteuren Guru Feeder. Es war übrigens die Montage die ich für geomas gezeigt habe und nun verendet der Fisch wenn er den Köder richtig nimmt. Da viele heute aber nur genuckelt haben kann es glimpflich ausgehen. Werde wieder auf eine Laufmontage umsteigen, ist mir angenehmer.
Viele Grüße 
Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Da viele heute aber nur genuckelt haben kann es glimpflich ausgehen


Da gehe ich auch mal von aus. Ich denke jedes mal ähnlich wie du und es ärgert mich enorm, wenn eine Montage abreißt. Dennoch ein Petri Heil lieber Tricast. Grüß mir die Frau Hübner. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show

Jason schrieb:


> Dann werde ich die Engerlinge in Zukunft auch einsammeln. Bei meinen Erdarbeiten im Garten kommen sehr viele zum Vorschein. Die sehen echt verführerisch aus. Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann pass auf, lieber Jason , dass du die schnell in ein Behältnis packst. Hälst du die zu lange in den Fingern, packen die zu, die...äh...frühen Maikäfer. Und das macht Autsch. Als Köder unschlagbar...


----------



## geomas

Ich war gleich 2x los, vormittags und dann nach der (kurzen) Arbeit am späten Nachmittag. Und zwar hier nebenan, für Fahrerei war die Zeit zu knapp. 
Das Wetter war wunderbar: blauer Himmel, angenehme Temperaturen, am Swim kaum Wind, leider der Pegel klar unter normal.

Zielfische waren Aland und Großplötz, nun ja - das hat nicht so gut geklappt, aber der Beifang war okay. 

Hatte jeweils die zierliche Tri-Cast Pond Wand mit ner Seitenarm-Montage mit DS-Blei und 10er Gamakatsu Circle Power sowie die Sundridge mit ABU 506 und Heli-Rig am Start.
Als Hakenköder dienten Breadpunch (11mm laut Herrn Ringer) und Mais. Mais lief nicht gut, aber auf Breadpunch gab es am Vormittag 3 Bisse, einen davon konnte ich „verwandeln” und mit der lütten Pond Wand einen Endvierzieger Brassen landen. Angesichts des recht flachen Wassers und der hellen Sonne war ich damit für den Vormitttag schon zufrieden. Etliche SUPaddler und Kanuten an meiner Stelle ließen mich dann etwas eher zusammenpacken als geplant.
Aber hey, die haben ja auch ein Recht darauf, sich am/auf dem Wasser zu erholen.

Am Nachmittag gab es schnell zwei Plötz von Mitte 20 und knapp 20cm, beide auf Brot und sehr schön gefärbt. Hatte Liquidized Bread erst per Katschi in den Swim befördert, dann per Micro-Drahtkorb nachgelegt. Ein offenbar richtig guter Fisch (kerniger Brassen oder Aland?) schlitzte nach etwa 10 Sekunden leider aus. Etwas später gab es dann wieder an dem feinen Rütchen kräftigen Widerstand, ein Brassen von knapp Ü50 hatte sich eine kleine Brotscheibe reingezogen. 






Brassen auf Breadpunch, der für Aland oder Großplötz gedacht war.

Dann ne Weile nüscht, aber immerhin flog ein Eisvogel im Tiefflug vorbei und setzte sich etwas später sogar auf/in eine Weide etwa 12m von mir entfernt. Aber als ich die Kamera startklar hatte war der blau-braune Meisterfischer schon wieder weg.

Zum Schluß gab es dann noch einen Mittzwanziger Plötz. Als ich nach dem Zusammenpacken per Taschenlampe das Gras nach möglicherweise vergessenen Kleinteilen absuchte schlug die Kirchturmuhr 7. Tja, es wird schnell dunkel jetzt.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Für einen Sonntag ist es ziemlich ruhig hier. War denn niemand bei dem letzten schönen Sonnentag angeln?


Ich bin wieder im Land, und spätestens übermorgen am Wasser. EIn Tag früher als gedacht.
Es begab sich nämlich so: Missus und ich heute schön in der Ferienwohnung ausgeschlafen, ausgiebiges Frühstück und dann gestiefelt und gespornt für eine
schöne anstrengende, schweisstreibende und ziel- und endlose Bergtour (Die Frau ist nicht kleinzukriegen) für unseren letzten Tag in den Tiroler Alpen an unserem letzten Urlaubstag, abends wollten wir aufräumen, spülen, saubermachen, packen um morgen rechtzeitig gen Heimat zu fahren.
Zartes Klopfen an der Tür- Es ist die (sehr nette und liebe) Pensionswirtin:
"Grüß Euch, ich wollt nit stören, aber es ist gleich zehne, und ich müsst noch die Wohnung putzen, die neuen Gäste kommen gleich.."
Wirso: "Wie??! Was!?!"
Sieso: "Ja, isch doch der 10. ihr habts doch bis heut gebucht...."
Wirso: 

30min später waren wir auf der Strasse, komplett in Wanderklamotten. Eigentlich garnicht schlecht, so ein beschleunigter Checkout. 

PS: 
Es ist natürlich schade, das wir mit einem Tag mehr gerechnet haben, aber eigentlich hatten wir alles was die Gegend zu bieten hatte gesehen. Ich bin aber wirklich absolut untröstlich, traurig, und zerknirscht, das wir dadurch leider, leider nicht den_ klitzekleinen_ Umweg zur Stadt T. fahren konnten, wie es die Missus eigentlich geplant hatte. Dort wohnt die total verrückte und dennoch langweilige Kunstfreundin B. der Missus, und wir wären nur auf einen Tee geblieben, oder _höchstens einen Tag_, denn die beiden hätten sich _soooo viel zu erzählen_ gehabt, und da gibt es ganz _entzückende_ Galerien. Aber so haben wir die liebe B. leider ganz knapp verpasst, so ein Jammer, denn sie ist eine fantastische vegane Köchin, und wir hätten doch auf ihrer Klappcouch übernachten können. Wirklich Schade.
Mrs. Minimax war ganz erstaunt und beeindruckt, das ich die ganze Strecke zurück so rasch und nur mit einer Pinkelpause durchgerattert bin....


----------



## Astacus74

Na Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Dickes Petri geomas schöner Brassen

das tut mir leid Minimax das ihr die langweilige vegane Kunstfreundin verpasst habt und so das Erlebnis Klappcouch  , vielleicht solltest du einen Lottoschein(gibt es die noch?) ausfüllen, soviel glück hält meist nur kurz.


----------



## Minimax

Aaahhh, wieder daheim und ein paar freie Tage. Jetzt könnt ich natürlich lange liegengebliebenes Erledigen, Papiere, Haushalt..
Aber ich glaube wir alle wissen das ich jetzt erstmal Köder vorbereite.
Nicht jedoch, ohne vorher ein Petri an Tricast & Stippi68 sowie geomas zu senden, wie es die Ükelsitte verlangt, und natürlich unserem Slappy einen schönen Urlaub an der Küste zu wünschen!


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax Willkommen daheim und danke für die schönen Berichte. Wegen dir braucht man eigentlich einen neuen Button, so das man Like, Love und Haha in einem gleichzeitig vergeben kann. 
Und natürlich ein Petri an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben oder noch schaffen.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungens,
ich komme gerade von kurzer Inspektionsrunde am Flüsschen zurück, und was soll ich sagen, mit Mühe und Not konnt ich einen Johnnie überreden, ansonsten gab es nur einen sicheren Döbelbiss (Würfel fransig halbiert) und einen Zupfer. Sehr mager, aber ich war auch heut etwas lustlos und lethargisch, bzw. narkoleptisch.




Immerhin scheinen die Güstern endlich nach Malle abgedampft zu sein, aber dafür ist jetzt das Wasser voller Gemüse- aber irgendwas ist ja immer.
Vielleicht ist die Flussgottheit auch etwas knatschig, weil ich im Urlaub am Forellensee war, oder die MkIV ist verstimmt, weil ich Mrs.Minimax mit ihr angeln liess* -jedenfalls wars heut etwas zäh und träge. Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage bringen. Ich könnte mal wieder selten besuchte Swims reaktivieren, oder die herbstliche Lage am Langstreckenflüsschen testen. Mal sehen..
Hg
Minimax





*Hat auch prompt ne dicke Regenbognerin gefangen- Der erste selbstgefange Fisch der Missus, bitte ein Petri für meine Süsse!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> bitte ein Petri für meine Süsse!



Ein Petri Heil der Missus zum ersten Fisch.
Und dir natürlich auch.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ein riesen Petri an die Missus, aber auch an Dich


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri Minimax und vor allem auch ein Petri an die Dame!


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> *Hat auch prompt ne dicke Regenbognerin gefangen- Der erste selbstgefange Fisch der Missus, bitte ein Petri für meine Süsse!


Petri Mrs. Minimax   

Und dir auch Minimax , beim nächsten Besuch, morgen, läuft es wieder wie gewohnt 



Und natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri an alle anderen Fänge der letzten Zeit. Waren ja wieder einige schöne Berichte dabei


----------



## geomas

Da wolln wir nicht knausern: ein strammes _*Petri!*_ der Missus und natürlich auch dem, ähmm, „sportlichen Leiter der Forellengaudi”.
Die Döbel-Farben passen übrigens sehr schön zur MkIV.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Doch wir. Waren für drei Stunden Pietschern und haben paar kleine Rotaugen und Brassen an den Haken bekommen. Zum Schluss habe ich noch die Montage abgerissen mit einem 15 gr. Sauteuren Guru Feeder. Es war übrigens die Montage die ich für geomas gezeigt habe und nun verendet der Fisch wenn er den Köder richtig nimmt. Da viele heute aber nur genuckelt haben kann es glimpflich ausgehen. Werde wieder auf eine Laufmontage umsteigen, ist mir angenehmer.
> Viele Grüße
> Heinz



Nachträglich Dir und Stippi68 noch ein Petri heil.
Wo ist die Schnur gerissen? Kennst Du den Grund für den Schnurbruch? Auf dem Schreibtisch hab ich Deine Montage nachgebaut und finde sie „stimmig”.
Mich selbst, wie wohl alle hier, wurmen Totalabrisse enorm. Die allersimpelsten Montagen scheinen letztlich am wenigsten Probleme zu machen.
Durchlaufmontagen mit sehr dünnen Schnüren bringen mir doch öfters Tüddel. Feste Seitenarmmontagen scheinen mir da weniger anfällig zu sein.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Nachträglich Dir und @Stippi68 noch ein Petri heil.


ups, von mir auch, ein Dickes Petri euch zweien



Minimax schrieb:


> Der erste selbstgefange Fisch der Missus,


Dir und natürlich der Missus ein Dickes Petri, wann wird sie sich im AB anmelden?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> bitte ein Petri für meine Süsse!


Sehr gerne!!! Ein herzliches Petri Heil an die Missus. Gute Sache, vielleicht wird sie dich jetzt öfter begleiten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Petri an deine Missus, Minimax, und natürlich auch an alle anderen, die mehr oder weniger erfolgreich waren in den letzten Tagen!
Hier dämpft eine Fieber-Brechreiz-Kindergeburtstags-Welle gerade die Ferienstimmung, so dass ich  ich nicht zum Fischen gekommen bin... habe aber noch eine Rechnung mit den Pferdegründlingen offen, die es zu begleichen gilt und die Stacheldöbel-Saison muss eigentlich auch eingeleitet werden ...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Der erste selbstgefange Fisch der Missus


Ein großer Tag nicht nur in ihrem Leben, sondern auch in deinem.....
Zukünftig darfst Du auf Verständniß und Nachsicht hoffen.
Auch gelegentlich durch die Küche krabbelnde Maden sollten kein Thema mehr sein.
Mit viel Glück wird sich dich öfter und öfter an deinen Swim begleiten.
Das wird herrlich....


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit viel Glück wird sich dich öfter und öfter an deinen Swim begleiten.


jetzt weiß ich warum ich meiner Frau am Wasser keine Rute in die Hand gebe, die 1-2mal im Jahr die sie mal mit geht reichen, möchte auch mal meine ruhe haben weshalb gehe ich sonst fischen?


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank Jungs für die vielen Petriwünsche für Die Missus, ich werde ihr das heut Abend ausrichten, dann freut sie sich sehr. Ihr seid toll


Thomas. schrieb:


> wann wird sie sich im AB anmelden?


Zum Glück nie!  


Jason schrieb:


> vielleicht wird sie dich jetzt öfter begleiten.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit viel Glück wird sich dich öfter und öfter an deinen Swim begleiten


Eher selten, Mrs. M. hat ne sehr, sehr deutliche Meinung zu Release, bzw. Fische aus Spass zu fangen. Aber:


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Verständniß und Nachsicht


Diese besitzt diese wunderbare Frau im Übermass, das es schon fast unheimlich ist. 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Flussgottheit auch etwas knatschig, weil ich im Urlaub am Forellensee war, oder die MkIV ist verstimmt, weil ich Mrs.Minimax mit ihr angeln liess*
> 
> *Hat auch prompt ne dicke Regenbognerin gefangen- Der erste selbstgefange Fisch der Missus, bitte ein Petri für meine Süsse!


Dickes Petri für euch beide!
Und die Forelle kam zum gemeinsamen (Liebes-)Mahl auf den Tisch?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dickes Petri für euch beide!
> Und die Forelle kam zum gemeinsamen (Liebes-)Mahl auf den Tisch?








Entschuldigt, ich weiss, keine Küchenbilder und dann auch noch von einem unükeligen Fisch, kommt nicht wieder vor, liebe Stammtischbrüder.
Aber ich bin so stolz auf meine Liebste, und als Abbitte und Wiedergutmachung an den Stammtisch werde ich mir beim nächsten Bericht extra Mühe geben und mehrere Naturbilder einbauen, vielleicht sogar von Enten oder so.
Mit der Bitte um Entschuldigung,
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Werter Stammtischbruder Minimax , Petri noch an deine Holde und vielen Dank für das zeigen deiner tollen Edelstahlpfanne. Frisbischeibe. Rodelunterlage.


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes Petri an die Missus!
Ich hoffe, wir sehen weitere Bilder im "Was habt ihr heute gekocht?" Thread....


----------



## geomas

Zur Kenntnisnahme:

ich war heute vormittags kurz am Fluß nebenan und habe geschneidert. Es gab zwei halbherzige Zupfer sowie einen rätselhaften „Ratter-Biß” der in einem komplett gekappten Vorfach endete - ich vermute einen Krustentier-Lümmel als Verursacher.
Es war sonnig, der Pegel etwas über normal also prima, leider deutlich zu windig für meinen Geschmack. Ich hätte mir einen andere, windegschützte Stelle suchen sollen.

Falls nix dazwischenkommt starte ich morgen einen weiteren Versuch.


----------



## geomas

Für die Freunde historischer Angelfilme: 



			https://www.youtube.com/c/CleanRiverFishingTV/videos
		


...hier finden sich viele Videos mit Bob Nudd, Dickie Carr, Ivan Marks, Dave Harrell und anderen legendären Gestalten der britischen Angelszene.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Für die Freunde historischer Angelfilme:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/CleanRiverFishingTV/videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...hier finden sich viele Videos mit Bob Nudd, Dickie Carr, Ivan Marks, Dave Harrell und anderen legendären Gestalten der britischen Angelszene.


----------



## geomas

Hier ist ein Video mit Billy Makin, bekannter professioneller Posenbauer und Matchangler:


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Für die Freunde historischer Angelfilme:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/CleanRiverFishingTV/videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...hier finden sich viele Videos mit Bob Nudd, Dickie Carr, Ivan Marks, Dave Harrell und anderen legendären Gestalten der britischen Angelszene.



Super Sache.
Danke Georg.


----------



## geomas

So, der Übeltäter von gestern wurde eben gelandet. Wie vermutet ein Krebs. Foto wegen der Bestimmung folgt am Nachmittag. Fisch (Singular) gab es auch.


----------



## geomas

Tja, also das waren sehr schöne Stunden am Wasser. Richtig schönes Oktoberwetter, nicht zu kalt, nicht zu windig, meist sonnig.






Die Kraniche lenken mich immer wieder von der Angelei ab, ein oder zwei Bisse hab ich wegen den Vögeln sicher verpaßt.

Auch kleineres fliegendes Getier ließ sich blicken:







Hab heute mit zwei Ruten gefischt - der zuletzt so gerne genutzten Tri-Cast Pond Wand und dann mit der handgebauten 10ft Winner Picker.
An der Winner hab ich entweder ich zwei Maiskörner oder ein paar Breadpunch-Scheiben am Haar angeboten. Auf Doppelmais gab es einen kernigen Biß - ein schöner Brassen von knapp Ü50 durfte meinen neuen Kescherkopf einweihen. An der zierlichen Pond Wand hab ich verschiedene Köder durchprobiert - beim Angeln mit Breadpunch gab es beim Einholen seltsamen Widerstand ohne vorherigen Biß.





Der hier hatte sich an den Haken geklammert. Wie gestern schon angesichts des rätselhaften Bisses und der gekappten Schnur vermutet sind hier Krebse aktiv. Weiß jemand von Euch Experten sofort, was es für einer ist? Ich hab ihn auch von „unten” geknipst, bevor er sicherheitshalber zurück ins Wasser gesetzt wurde.

Etwas später beendete ein ziemlich knackiger Biß an der Pond Wand eine Beißflaute. atte erstmalig heute die Bait-Tech Special G Gold Pellets angeködert und sofort Biß. Mir ist das Zeugs echt ein Rätsel. Ein sehr agiler Brassen von gut Mitte 40 hatte den Pellet genommen.





Klar, wer hier am Band war. Die Spitzen der Pond Wand sind gänzlich ohne Farbe gehalten.
Es gibt nur blaues Wickelgarn und eine kleine Farbmarkierung für den Härtegrad der Spitze.

Ich hätte es wohl noch ewig am Wasser ausgehalten, aber die Arbeit rief, zu der starte ich jetzt.


----------



## Mikesch

geomas schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der hier hatte sich an den Haken geklammert.
> ...


Hi geomas,
ist ein Kamberkrebs (sofern er rote Streifen auf den Hinterleibssegmenten hat/te).





Noch ein "Petri" an alle erfolgreichen Fänger der letzten Zeit.


----------



## geomas

Mikesch - vielen Dank! 
Die roten Streifen waren nicht deutlich zu sehen, er sah recht dunkel und „bewachsen” auf den Hinterleibssegmenten aus.
Auf anderen Fotos gut zu erkennen sind die orangen Scherenspitzen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hätte es wohl noch ewig am Wasser ausgehalten


Ach, das freut mich aber- und danke für den schönen Bericht und alles was kreucht und fleucht auf den Photos.
Instruktiv finde ich das Bild mit dem Brassenschleim auf der ganzen Montage, schön das Du das mal so gezeigt hast. Ob das wahr ist, 
das ein vollgeschleimtes Vorfach scheuchi-scheuchi-ist?
Jedenfalls hasse ich das Phänomen, und ich bin zu sehr Sportangler und Ükel, um den runtergerubbelten Vorfach-Brassenschleim an Zeitschriftenverlage zu verkaufen, damit sie damit ihre Sonderheftchen und Kosmetikproben an die Magazine kleben.

hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Scheuchwirkung von Schleim auf der Montage: keine Ahnung, ich mache das Zeugs immer ab. 
Aber nicht super-penibel-blitze-blank, sondern einfach so, daß keine größeren „Blobs” mehr an der Strippe haften.

Interessant fand ich gestern die offensichtliche Abwesenheit von besseren Plötz und Ukelei am Swim.
Beobachten konnte ich viel Jungfisch so von etwa 4 bis 10 oder 12cm im recht klaren Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Aber nicht super-penibel-blitze-blank, sondern einfach so, daß keine größeren „Blobs” mehr an der Strippe haften.



So mach ich das auch.
Einmal zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger durchgezogen die Schnur und abgeschüttelt - fertig.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So mach ich das auch.
> Einmal zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger durchgezogen die Schnur und abgeschüttelt - fertig.


Boah, nee, bin selten Zimperlieschen, aber bei so etwas würde ich ein Tüchlein nehmen. Führe sogar ein Wasser/Seife/Desi Gemisch mit zum Händewaschen nach Kontakt.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri und danke noch für Bericht samt schönen Bildern geomas ! So langsam werde ich aber auch neugierig auf Deine Wunderköder. Gegoogelt wurde jedenfalls schon.


----------



## Minimax

Hier ists ziemlich schnell ziemlich nasskalt geworden. Ich hab jetzt offiziell die Schlechtwetterklamottennrausgeholt. Jetzt will ich rausfahren, aber es regnet ergiebig. Es ist eine Sache, am Wasser vom Regen überrascht zu werden, aber eine ganz andere, sehenden Auges in den Niederschlag loszufahren..

Dabei steht heute was besonderes auf dem Programm, ich hab die Mk V so weit fertig, das ich sie heute mal mit angetapten Ringen, quasi als Erlkönig, mal testen müsste.

Vielleicht lässt gleich nach, dann geht's los.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - Handtücher, meistens alte „Geschirrtücher” hab ich auch immer dabei. Aber für den Brassenschleim sind die Finger praktischer. Seife hab ich nie dabei am Wasser. Die so oft erwähnten Softpellets muß ich noch mal an ganz anderen Gewässern testen. Bislang fangen sie wirklich überraschend gut.

Minimax - viel Erfolg beim ersten Einsatz der Mk V, falls Du starten solltest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Dabei steht heute was besonderes auf dem Programm, ich hab die Mk V so weit fertig, das ich sie heute mal mit angetapten Ringen, quasi als Erlkönig, mal testen müsste.


Viel Erfolg , und immerhin kannst du noch ändern, beim kompletten Neuaufbau ist das Verhalten sehr ungewiss und spannend ...


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Boah, nee, bin selten Zimperlieschen, aber bei so etwas würde ich ein Tüchlein nehmen. Führe sogar ein Wasser/Seife/Desi Gemisch mit zum Händewaschen nach Kontakt.


Hahaha, da kommen die Raubfischangler-Gene durch.  Wobei, Hechte und Aale sind ja auch nicht gerade Knochentrocken.

Ich finde die vollgeglibberte Montage, oft hoch bis zur Hauptschnur. beim brassieren aber auch nicht gerade angenehm


----------



## Tricast

Minimax : Dann wünschen wir Dir erst einmal trockenes Wetter und dann einen erfolgreichen Test der MK V. Willst Du denn zum testen ganz raus an Deine Flüsschen oder reicht der Kanal vor der Haustür?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Wünsche  Dir auch gutes Wetter und viel Freude beim Einsatz Deiner MK V, Minimax !

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute gen Abend auch kurz raus. Bisher sieht es gut aus. Fänge sind mir heute jedoch eher Nebensache. Falls Fisch kommt, gut, wenn nicht, auch gut! Möchte und muß einfach etwas runterkommen und will die Zeit eher zelebrieren. Natur bei Purist und Pin und vielleicht noch etwas die aufgehenden Sterne geniessen. Die letzten Tage waren echt eigenartig und nicht gut für Gemüt und Herz. Da heißt es immer Sport und so, aber! Mitte 40, bis vor ein paar Jahren seit dem 6. Lebensjahr intensiv Sport getrieben, darunter einige Jahre Leistungssport, und trotzdem meldet sich die Herzgegend unangenehm sowie öfter. Glaube Seelenfrieden wiegt dreifach mehr denn Sport! 
Daher auch nochmals ein Dank Geo für die Videos, werde ich die Tage immer mal schön entspannt auf dem Sofa anschauen. 

Werde berichten!


----------



## Minimax

Boah, ist der Stecken g.e.i.l.





Das Risiko der Aktion war enorm: Es hätte sein können, daß der erste Fisch, sozusagen der Präge-Fisch ne Güster gewesen wäre. Und was dann? _Was dann???_


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Es hätte sein können, daß der erste Fisch, sozusagen der Präge-Fisch ne Güster gewesen wäre. Und was dann? _Was dann??_




Dann hättest du die Flitsche gleich wieder verschenken können.

Petri Heil zum Dübel.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, ist der Stecken g.e.i.l.
> Anhang anzeigen 387442
> 
> Das Risiko der Aktion war enorm: Es hätte sein können, daß der erste Fisch, sozusagen der Präge-Fisch ne Güster gewesen wäre. Und was dann? _Was dann???_


Dickes, herzliches Petri! 
Wunderbare Einweihung!


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann hättest du die Flitsche gleich wieder verschenken können.
> 
> Petri Heil zum Dübel.


Das sagst nur weil Du Güster u Karauschen magst!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Güster u Karauschen




Die beiden in einem Satz zu nennen ist mindestens Frevel!
Die wunderbare Karausche - friedlichster , goldigster und nettester Fisch im heimischen Süßwasser - mit dieser anglernervenden !"§$%&/() zu vergleichen?
Ich muss doch sehr bitten!


----------



## rustaweli

Warum so erschrocken, lieber Prof? 
War nur der Versuch eines Witzes um 5 Ecken. Du magst die Fische, verschenken, hoffen auf Rute, witzig und dabei minimaxes Rute adeln. 
Ging wohl nach hinten los.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die beiden in einem Satz zu nennen ist mindestens Frevel!
> Die wunderbare Karausche - friedlichster , goldigster und nettester Fisch im heimischen Süßwasser - mit dieser anglernervenden !"§$%&/() zu vergleichen?
> Ich muss doch sehr bitten!


Achso, jetzetle!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die beiden in einem Satz zu nennen ist mindestens Frevel!
> Ich muss doch sehr bitten!


Sehr richtig!


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann hättest du die Flitsche gleich wieder verschenken können


Ebenso richtig

Zum Glück hat sie gleich Witterung aufgenommen, ein Naturtalent


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes PETRI Minimax  , können wir mal Bilder von der MK V und der Rollenverpaarung sehen...?


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Ein dickes PETRI Minimax  , können wir mal Bilder von der MK V und der Rollenverpaarung sehen...?


Ja, sobald sie fertig ist, stell ich sie natürlich plus Rolle hier vor. Die ganzen Ringe sind ja jetzt nur mit Kreppband befestigt. Sieht aber nicht so aus, als müsste ich noch gross was an der Ringverteilung ändern


----------



## Minimax

Heissa, das Mistwetter hat auch sein Gutes, das Flüsschen ist wie ausgewechselt: Soeben hat Johnny Nr. 5 angeklopft  Mana galore!


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Glück hat sie gleich Witterung aufgenommen, ein Naturtalent
> Anhang anzeigen 387443


Spitzen Foto .

U-Boot im Heimathafen, kurz vor der Feindfahrt.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax : Das schein ja ein Zauberstöckchen zu werden, ich gratuliere zu dem Glücksgriff.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Meine Güte, die MK V scheint aber eine Wilde zu sein, Petri Minimax ! 

Bei mir nehmen die Gemütsschläge kein Ende. 
Losgefahren, halbe Stunde Anfahrt. Kurz vor Ziel völlig gedankenverloren ne extreme Kante mitgenommen. Reifen völlig aufgerissen. Trotzdem weiter bis zu einem Parkplatz. Losgelaufen und zum Glück eine Werkstatt gefunden. Kein Reifen für mein Modell da, aber für eine Tankfüllung einen Wagen bekommen. Morgen muß ich erscheinen und wir ziehen gleich meine Winterreifen auf. Wollte die Leute umarmen. Aber statts Heim nun das. Alles schnell umgelagert. 




Wenn meine Teuerste von dieser Aktion Wind bekommt, kann ich vorerst ausser Haus eine Denkpause nehmen. 
So geschehen, so wahr, bei meinem Taufkreuze! 
Unter Zerstreuung habe ich mir etwas anderes vorgestellt.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Güte, die MK V scheint aber eine Wilde zu sein, Petri Minimax !
> 
> Bei mir nehmen die Gemütsschläge kein Ende.
> Losgefahren, halbe Stunde Anfahrt. Kurz vor Ziel völlig gedankenverloren ne extreme Kante mitgenommen. Reifen völlig aufgerissen. Trotzdem weiter bis zu einem Parkplatz. Losgelaufen und zum Glück eine Werkstatt gefunden. Kein Reifen für mein Modell da, aber für eine Tankfüllung einen Wagen bekommen. Morgen muß ich erscheinen und wir ziehen gleich meine Winterreifen auf. Wollte die Leute umarmen. Aber statts Heim nun das. Alles schnell umgelagert.
> Anhang anzeigen 387453
> 
> Wenn meine Teuerste von dieser Aktion Wind bekommt, kann ich vorerst ausser Haus eine Denkpause nehmen.
> So geschehen, so wahr, bei meinem Taufkreuze!
> Unter Zerstreuung habe ich mir etwas anderes vorgestellt.



Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: 

Du hast aufm Weg zum Wasser das Rustymobil fahruntüchtig geballert, bist zu ner Werkstatt gelatscht, nen Ersatzfahrzeug organisiert, damit zum Wasser gegurkt, und angelst jetzt? 

Und tarnst das ganze vor Mrs. R. als eine kluge und umsichtige Winterreifenaktion?

Das, Sir, ist ein Feat von dem die Ükelbarden noch in 1000 Seiten singen werden! "Schneid", "Panache" und "Gloirè" umreißen die epische Aktion nur unzureichend.

Ich bin tief beeindruckt, das ist schon einen Conan für den guten alten Rustaweli wert!
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe:
> 
> Du hast aufm Weg zum Wasser das Rustymobil fahruntüchtig geballert, bist zu ner Werkstatt gelatscht, nen Ersatzfahrzeug organisiert, damit zum Wasser gegurkt, und angelst jetzt?
> 
> Und tarnst das ganze vor Mrs. R. als eine kluge und umsichtige Winterreifenaktion?
> 
> Das, Sir, ist ein Feat von dem die Ükelbarden noch in 1000 Seiten singen werden! "Schneid", "Panache" und "Gloirè" umreißen die epische Aktion nur unzureichend.
> 
> Ich bin tief beeindruckt, das ist schon einen Conan für den guten alten Rustaweli wert!
> Minimax


So genau richtig verstanden!   
Aber um den Bogen nicht zu überspannen, beende ich mit diesem Kerlchen die Aktion. 
Was für ein entschädigender Drill an Purist und Pin! 




Jetzt aber schnell Heim.


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> So genau richtig verstanden!
> Aber um den Bogen nicht zu überspannen, beende ich mit diesem Kerlchen die Aktion.
> Was für ein entschädigender Drill an Purist und Pin!
> Anhang anzeigen 387457
> 
> Jetzt aber schnell Heim.


Petri und viel Erfolg zuhause


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> So genau richtig verstanden!
> Aber um den Bogen nicht zu überspannen, beende ich mit diesem Kerlchen die Aktion.
> Was für ein entschädigender Drill an Purist und Pin!
> Anhang anzeigen 387457
> 
> Jetzt aber schnell Heim.


Herrlicher Pferdegründling- ganz herzliches Petri. Und wie wars mit der Pin bei dem Torpedo: Hinderlich oder doch eher von Vorteil?


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli schrieb:

Aber um den Bogen nicht zu überspannen, beende ich mit diesem Kerlchen die Aktion.
Was für ein entschädigender Drill an Purist und Pin!

Jetzt aber schnell Heim.

Dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> So genau richtig verstanden!
> Aber um den Bogen nicht zu überspannen, beende ich mit diesem Kerlchen die Aktion.
> Was für ein entschädigender Drill an Purist und Pin!
> Anhang anzeigen 387457
> 
> Jetzt aber schnell Heim.



Toller Fisch, Rusty! 
Da hat der Tag doch einen versöhnlichen Abschluss gefunden.

Pass aber auf dem Rückweg an der gefährlichen Stelle auf. Die Werkstatt hat sicher schon zu.....


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrlicher Pferdegründling- ganz herzliches Petri. Und wie wars mit der Pin bei dem Torpedo: Hinderlich oder doch eher von Vorteil?


Gebe Dir absolut Recht und denke fast eine Pin ist wie geschaffen dafür! Das Zusammenspiel von der Aktion der Purist, relativ dünner Schnur und Pin war einfach fantastisch. Ich konnte dermaßen schnell auf plötzliche Fluchten reagieren um das Kerlchen dann wieder rein über Pin und Aktion zu ermüden. Hätte ich so nicht gedacht und habe sehr viel Vertrauen gesammelt.
Nur schön, anders kann ich es nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir nehmen die Gemütsschläge kein Ende.
> Losgefahren, halbe Stunde Anfahrt. Kurz vor Ziel völlig gedankenverloren ne extreme Kante mitgenommen. Reifen völlig aufgerissen. Trotzdem weiter bis zu einem Parkplatz. Losgelaufen und zum Glück eine Werkstatt gefunden. Kein Reifen für mein Modell da, aber für eine Tankfüllung einen Wagen bekommen. Morgen muß ich erscheinen und wir ziehen gleich meine Winterreifen auf. Wollte die Leute umarmen. Aber statts Heim nun das. Alles schnell umgelagert.





Minimax schrieb:


> Und tarnst das ganze vor Mrs. R. als eine kluge und umsichtige Winterreifenaktion?
> 
> Das, Sir, ist ein Feat von dem die Ükelbarden noch in 1000 Seiten singen werden! "Schneid", "Panache" und "Gloirè" umreißen die epische Aktion nur unzureichend.



Da schließ ich mich Minmax an, das ist große Kunst aber das macht den echten Angler aus, laß kommen was will wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg


Gruß Frank und ein dickes Petri Heil für die Schönheit


----------



## Jason

Oh, hier geht es ja richtig ab. Eine Reifenpanne, die mit einer stattlichen Barbe entschädigt wurde, Petri dafür lieber rustaweli . Und unser Minimax ist wieder nach seinem Urlaub an seinen heimischen Gewässern unterwegs und fängt wie gewohnt seine Dickköpfe. Ebenfalls ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Wow, was für ein prächtiger Fisch - Petri, lieber rustaweli !

PS: hoffentlich geht das mit dem Wagen glimpflich aus....


----------



## geomas

Dir, lieber Minimax , natürlich auch ein solides Petri - na das lief ja super mit dem Rutentest.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> und fängt wie gewohnt seine Dickköpfe.


Ach, a bissl was geht immer..


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, a bissl was geht immer..
> Anhang anzeigen 387494


Ne schöne Brasse war auch dabei. Petri..... !

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

So, heute war ich mit Mrs. M. überraschend in den Pilzen, aber noch habe ich morgen und übermorgen. Am Sa. gibts leider etwas Sonnenschein, aber am Sonntag soll es schön grau und trübe werden, also ideale Bedingungen. Merkwürdig, wie die Jahreszeituhr der Fische tickt, und welch kleine Auslöser die Situation völlig verändern:

Am Montag bin ich ja überhastet an einem goldenen Oktobertag im Strahlenden Sonnenschein zum Flüsschen gefahren, und obwohl Pegel, Durchfluss, Klarheit und Temperatur schon deutlich "Herbst!" schrien, hatte ich meine liebe Not, in vier Stunden und drei Swims einen einzigen lustlosen Johnny am Ufer begrüßen zu dürfen.

Gestern hingegen war die SItuation prinzipiell gleich, ausser dem vollständig bedeckten Himmel und gelegentlichem Sprühregen. Es ist ein red letter day geworden, 8 Fische insgesamt (Plus eine wirklich schlechtgelaunte Bonus-Brasse), und jede Stelle hat geliefert, Keine Riesen, mag sein das ein oder zwei an der 40 gekratzt haben, aber auch keine Ölsardinenjohnnies. Die Bisse kamen teils instantan und explosiv, die Jungs haben gemerkt, das es nun auf die kalte Jahreszeit zugeht, und das trübe Wetter hat ihre Tieffliegerfurcht ausgeschaltet.

Als Taktiktipp: Es war wirklich sehr auffällig, das nun Hauptstrom und meine geliebten tiefen Gumpen garnicht so produktiv waren. Im Gegensatz dazu lauern sie jetzt an dem Rändern der Hauptströmung, wo schnelles auf langsames Wasser trifft. das ist sehr gut an der Oberfläche zu erkennen, mit den ganzen Herbstlichen Partikeln im Wasser. Gestern konnte ein Köder 15 oder gar 20min an gut gefütterter Stelle liegen, ohne ein Zeichen von Aktivität. EIn neuer EInwurf genau an die Grenze zwischen schnellem und langsamen Wasser (Crease), brachte dann vermutlich noch im Absinken den Biss. Oh, und wie fit, agil und stramm die Fische waren, die sind gehüpft wie die Forellen.

TLDR: IM Augenblick ist gut döbeln, auf, auf ans Wasser!


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> TLDR: IM Augenblick ist gut döbeln, auf, auf ans Wasser!



Wird gemacht! Werde später auch die britische Klassikercard ziehen und mit Pin den Döbeln sowie Barben nachstellen. 
Dann wird es wohl 2-3 Wochen dauern bis zum nächsten Ausflug. Wahrscheinlich haben wir dann schon solch Temperaturen um sich wieder dem Brotthema zu widmen. 

Noch wer draussen von Euch? 
Schönes WE allerseits!


----------



## rustaweli

Hm, scheint heute bei mir sehr zäh zu werden. Nur ein kurzer Ruckler bisher, wahrscheinlich ein Schnurschwimmer. 
Da wir ja gerade die Zeit der Schnurfänger haben, bin ich am Grübeln. Spüren die Fische eingentlich im flacheren Bereich irgendwas bei verfangenem Grünzeug in der Schnur? Überträgt sich da vielleicht eine Art Vibration, oder gar ein Geräusch?


----------



## rustaweli

Nächste Frage zwecks Ruckler (vielleicht hat der Haken nicht richtig gegriffen?).
Wie oft verwendet Ihr nach Fängen eigentlich noch selbigen Haken vor einem Wechsel? Also bei Fischen wie Döbel, Barbe, Karpfen.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie oft verwendet Ihr nach Fängen eigentlich noch selbigen Haken vor einem Wechsel? Also bei Fischen wie Döbel, Barbe, Karpfen.


Gutes Stichwort, ich hab da keine feste Regel oder könnte es benennen wann es soweit ist- aber ich prüfe den Haken nach _jedem_ Fang oder Hänger. Fühlt er sich nur im geringsten anders an als ein frischer Haken wird sofort gewechselt.

Eine Zeitlang hatte ich rätselhafte Aussteiger, typischerweise zunehmend mit längerer Einsatzdauer. Ich führe das heute auf abstumpfende Haken zurück. Ich  bin da sozusagen ein gebranntes Kind.

Die Abstumpfung ist natürlich auch modellabhängig. Drennan Carbon Feeder oder Colmic Hayabusa Haken sind sehr haltbar. Mein aktueller Lieblingshaken, Gamakatsu LS 2210 Gr. 2-6 ist für meine Döbelei fast ideal- aber sehr empfindlich gegen abstumpfen, den muss ich oft wechseln.

Wann es soweit ist, kann einem nur die eigene Daumenspitze verraten, also immer fleissig prüfen, das macht man dann ganz automatisch. Dabei kann man dann gleich das Vorfach durch die Finger ziehen und auf strukturelle Integrität testen.


----------



## rustaweli

Mein German Avon war heute der Meinung mich zur Abwechslung mal wieder mit einem trockenen Kescher die Heimreise antreten zu lassen. 
Aber mit den Haken werde ich es zukünftig ebenso ganz genau halten. Sicher ist sicher! Bißl eigenartig heute. Der Ruckler und ein anderes Mal fehlte bei Kontrolle der Köder. Aber ob es am Haken lag?! 
Beim Schneidern redet man sich ja gern viel ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag*, lieber Rusty.


*Die wohl ausgelutschteste Angelphrase überhaupt.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag*, lieber Rusty.
> 
> 
> *Die wohl ausgelutschteste Angelphrase überhaupt.


But so true!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mein German Avon war heute der Meinung mich zur Abwechslung mal wieder mit einem trockenen Kescher die Heimreise antreten zu lassen.
> Aber mit den Haken werde ich es zukünftig ebenso ganz genau halten. Sicher ist sicher! Bißl eigenartig heute. Der Ruckler und ein anderes Mal fehlte bei Kontrolle der Köder. Aber ob es am Haken lag?!
> Beim Schneidern redet man sich ja gern viel ein.


Immerhin bist Du draussen gewesen. Ich hatte den lieben langen Tag für mich- ich hab garnix gemacht, kein Angeln, kein Rutenbau, kein Missusdate, noch nixhtmal einen genussvoll Schlunzitag nur auf der Couch rumgerutscht und mich gegrämt. Ein verlorener, trüber Tag.

Aber zum Business: Ruckler oder Appe Köder können dutzende Ursachen haben, insbesondere bei Fliessgewässern. Ich stufe beide Phänomene erst dann als ichthyogen (geiles Wort!) ein, wenn sie sich an gleicher Stelle in nicht zu kurzer Zeit wiederholen. Oder wenn beide gemeinsam auftreten. Oder mein Bauch mir sagt: 'Alter Junge, die Stelle ist verdächtig'

Was benutzt Du denn eigentlich eigentlich für Köder?

PS: Im Herbstlichen Fluss ist ein Ruckler durch Treibgut nichts ungewöhnliches. Das ist dann aber eher ein kleiner Einschlag, gefolgt von einem langsamen Krümmen und evtl einem zurückschnicksen der Spitze. Ein unregelmäßigen Ruckeln kann auftreten, wenn das leichte Blei durch die Strömung über den Boden "hoppelt"

Aber wenns wie ein elektrischer Schlag kurz durch die Rute zuckt, das optische Gegenstück zum "Brrrrrr" Geräusch, wenn man ein Lineal auf den Schreibtisch flitschen lässt, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, das war ein Fisch und du hast den Biss verpennt weil du im Ükel geschmökert hast und das Vorfach zu kurz war.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Immerhin bist Du draussen gewesen.


Ich war heute auch draußen, aber nicht am Wasser.





5 RM von der Straße in den Garten werfen und dann noch einstapeln.





Es wurde dunkel bis ich fertig war. Unser Ükelbruder Alex hat mich gestern angeschrieben, ob wir am Sonntag zusammen mal wieder angeln wollen. Leider passt es mir morgen nicht, aber wir haben den nächsten Sonntag zu 100% festgehalten. Dann werden wir grillen und chillen wie phirania es immer tut. Ich habe dieses Jahr noch keinen Karpfen........, hoffentlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie oft verwendet Ihr nach Fängen eigentlich noch selbigen Haken vor einem Wechsel? Also bei Fischen wie Döbel, Barbe, Karpfen.





Minimax schrieb:


> Wann es soweit ist, kann einem nur die eigene Daumenspitze verraten, also immer fleissig prüfen, das macht man dann ganz automatisch. Dabei kann man dann gleich das Vorfach durch die Finger ziehen und auf strukturelle Integrität testen.



Da muß ich mich Minimax anschließen das halte ich auch so, wobei bei mir noch Wollhandkrabben unterwegs sind das heißt die knipsen auch schon mal Haken ab oder beschädigen das Vorfach speziell bei gebundenen Plättchenhaken an der Bindung.
Es kommt auch darauf an was für einen Untergrund du hast bei groben Kies und Steinen hast du öfter stumpfe Haken als bei Sand oder im Freiwasser,
solange der Haken am Daumennagel "klebt" wird er gefischt 

Achja vor ein paar Jahren beim Grundfischen haben die Kneifer mir viermal hintereinander die Hauptschnur gekappt, weil ich über eine Sandbank gefischt habeich mußte damals ausweichen weil mein ausgewählter Platz besetzt war, hat mir ca. 150m 0,30er Mono gekostet.
Das man mehrere Haken bei einem Ansitz verlieren kann das kennt man aber komplette Montage mit mehreren Metern Schnur ist sehr ärgerlich.

Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Was benutzt Du denn eigentlich eigentlich für Köder?


Na meine derzeitigen ganz speziellen Spezialköder an dermaßen spezieller Montage.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Na meine derzeitigen ganz speziellen Spezialköder an dermaßen spezieller Montage.


Häh?


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Häh?


Das war schon vor Wochen ein beschämender Moment.   
Hundekringel am umgewandelten MF Vorfach.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das war schon vor Wochen ein beschämender Moment.
> Hundekringel am umgewandelten MF Vorfach.


Ich seh jetzt das Problem nicht. Köder&Methode haben dir einen Mystery Mega Karpfen, dicke Döbel und herrliche Barben gebracht. Ist doch super.


----------



## geomas

Ich finde Frolic immer noch besser im Sinne von „eines Sportsmannes würdig” als irgendwelche Köder mit superinfantilen Namen oder Logos drauf. 

*Hallo Quantum, ja, ihr seid gemeint!*

Ich hatte heute einen superanstrengenden Arbeitstag, ab morgen ist etwas mehr Zeit für die schönen Dinge. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Wenn die Propheten von wetteronline wie üblich danebenliegen ist schon morgen Nachmittag ne Angelsession drin.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag, egal ob am Wasser oder sonstewo.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Wenn die Propheten von wetteronline wie üblich danebenliegen ist schon morgen Nachmittag ne Angelsession drin.


dann wüsche ich dir schon mal viel Erfolg,
ich warte auch schon darauf des es ein wenig heller draußen wird, werde gleich mal schwerbewaffnet zum Döbelfluss und versuchen nebenbei (auf Grund) einen zum Landgang zu überreden, mein Hauptaugenmerk wird aber das fischen mit Pose sein, habe noch keine Köderfische für den nahenden Winter im Eisfach, also es wird Zeit.
desweitern werde(möchte) ich diese eine Neue Superrute  Testen (hoffentlich klappt es heute) und berichten.

allen die es zum Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri, und den anderen einen Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch draußen, aber nicht am Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 RM von der Straße in den Garten werfen und dann noch einstapeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es wurde dunkel bis ich fertig war. Unser Ükelbruder Alex hat mich gestern angeschrieben, ob wir am Sonntag zusammen mal wieder angeln wollen. Leider passt es mir morgen nicht, aber wir haben den nächsten Sonntag zu 100% festgehalten. Dann werden wir grillen und chillen wie phirania es immer tut. Ich habe dieses Jahr noch keinen Karpfen........, hoffentlich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wie immer fleißig  

Bestell unserem Bruder dann doch bitte mal herzliche Grüße 


Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen, viel Erfolg. 
Unser Urlaub ist rum und wir sind auf dem Weg nach Hause.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde Frolic immer noch besser im Sinne von „eines Sportsmannes würdig” als irgendwelche Köder mit superinfantilen Namen oder Logos drauf.
> 
> *Hallo Quantum, ja, ihr seid gemeint!*



Meint er eventuell diese grellbunten kleinen Kugeln, in ihren ebenso farbenfroh gestalteten und markig betitelten Tüten?
Spielt der kleine Robin*** nicht gerne mit diesen bunten Murmeln vor der Kamera? 


***_Eines Sportsmannes würdig fand ich aber immerhin sein Video, in welchem er im Winter mit Leber auf Döbel fischt._


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy schrieb:


> sind auf dem Weg nach Hause.....


Dann gute Heimfahrt, keinen Stau und wenig los auf den Autobahnen.


----------



## rustaweli

Wünsche ich Dir auch Slappy !
Viel Erfolg und eine schöne Angelzeit geomas und Thomas. ! Welche Rute meinst Du Thomas, ist mir da was entgangen?


----------



## Minimax

Soo, ich hab mein Phlegma überwunden und bin auch am Start.




Ich weiss nicht, ob mans erkennen kann, aber das ist so eine Stelle wie ich meinte: vom ggü. Ufer etwa bis Flussmitte ist die Hauptströmung, auf meiner Seite bis ein Drittel ist eine Flache Zone mit Rückströmung- aussichtslos- und dazwischen ist ein schmaler Streifen mit verlnagsamter, fast stiller Strömung.
Da sollten welche stehen und auf Leckerlis aus der Hauptströmung warten. Da werd ich jetzt mal ein paar Paar Würfel in Minutenabständen etwas oberhalb meiner Stelle einkatapultieren und gleich den Köder präsentieren. Guter Plan, nur klappen muss er...


----------



## Minimax

Yep, da isser, ein Schönes Moppelchen. Ersten Biss hab ich natürlich voll vergeigt, und bei dem hier ist mir zwischendurch die Mitchell von der Rute gefallen.. 
Der war ganz schön sauer, mal sehen ob ich umziehen muss




Viel Spass und Erfolg allen Due heute am Wasser sind!


----------



## Trotta

Petri und weiterhin viel Erfolg! Als die Wehre am letzten Wochenende auf Stoßlüften standen, konnte ich ein paar Halbstarke in dem ruhigen Seitenarm lokalisieren. Dort auch recht entspannt mit Brotflocke an der Pose.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trotta schrieb:


> Brotflocke an der Pose.



Auf jeden Fall die unterhaltsamste Methode.


----------



## Trotta

Und deutlich weniger materialintensiv als andere. Genaugenommen musste ich auf Pose umsteigen, weil mir mal wieder die Grundbleie ausgingen...


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil Minimax schöner Döbel   ich hoffe nicht der Einzige

Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Soo, ich hab mein Phlegma überwunden und bin auch am Start.
> Anhang anzeigen 387661
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, ob mans erkennen kann, aber das ist so eine Stelle wie ich meinte: vom ggü. Ufer etwa bis Flussmitte ist die Hauptströmung, auf meiner Seite bis ein Drittel ist eine Flache Zone mit Rückströmung- aussichtslos- und dazwischen ist ein schmaler Streifen mit verlnagsamter, fast stiller Strömung.
> Da sollten welche stehen und auf Leckerlis aus der Hauptströmung warten. Da werd ich jetzt mal ein paar Paar Würfel in Minutenabständen etwas oberhalb meiner Stelle einkatapultieren und gleich den Köder präsentieren. Guter Plan, nur klappen muss er...


Sind da Tasche und Stuhl zusammen? Gut klappbar zum Sitzen! 
Darf man nach dem genauen Modell fragen? 

Petri aber vor allem!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sind da Tasche und Stuhl zusammen?



Nein.
Der Stuhl ist ein Korum Aeronium. Tasche weiß ich nicht.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Der Stuhl ist ein Korum Aeronium. Tasche weiß ich nicht.


Danke! Aber nicht dieses "Kit", oder?


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Aber nicht dieses "Kit", oder?


Der Stuhl ist genau wie der Prof sagt der Supalite (sic) Sthul von Korum. Die Tasche eine "Einsatztasche" (  ..du meine Güte..) von MFH.auf dem Bild hatte ich die Tasche hinter den Stuhl gelegt damit sie aus dem Weg ist.
Ich kann beides sehr empfehlen, allerdings geht bei dem Stuhl jetzt nach 2 Jahren Herumlümmels mit meinem knochigen Minimaxhintern so langsam die Bespannung aus dem Leim.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Stuhl ist genau wie der Prof sagt der Supalite (sic) Sthul von Korum. Die Tasche eine "Einsatztasche" (  ..du meine Güte..) von MFH.auf dem Bild hatte ich die Tasche hinter den Stuhl gelegt damit sie aus dem Weg ist.
> Ich kann beides sehr empfehlen, allerdings geht bei dem Stuhl jetzt nach 2 Jahren Herumlümmels mit meinem knochigen Minimaxhintern so langsam die Bespannung aus dem Leim.


Wird beides separat getragen, oder kann geklickt werden? Hat der Stuhl Tragegurte? Brauche auch langsam etwas Vernünftiges, passend zur Pin und den Schrägen, vor allem aber Transport. Diesen Winter muß was kommen! Stilsicher und in der Hand möchte ich nur Rute plus Kescher. Sieht auf jeden Fall in dieser Kombination sehr schick aus!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wird beides separat getragen, oder kann geklickt werden? Hat der Stuhl Tragegurte? Brauche auch langsam etwas Vernünftiges, passend zur Pin und den Schrägen, vor allem aber Transport. Diesen Winter muß was kommen! Stilsicher und in der Hand möchte ich nur Rute plus Kescher. Sieht auf jeden Fall in dieser Kombination sehr schick aus!


Tasche umgehängt, Rute rechts, Stuhl mit Kescher, Stativ und Lappen rechts.
Der Pfeil zeigt den Querholm der als Haltegriff dient. Spricht nichts dagegen einen Gurt zu montieren war ich aber zu faul für.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Tasche umgehängt, Rute rechts, Stuhl mit Kescher, Stativ und Lappen rechts.
> Der Pfeil zeigt den Querholm der als Haltegriff dient. Spricht nichts dagegen einen Gurt zu montieren war ich aber zu faul für.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387672



Diese "Tasche" vom Bezug der Rückenlehne kann man tatsächlich noch wunderbar für solche zu transportierenden Dinge nutzen.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Tasche umgehängt, Rute rechts, Stuhl mit Kescher, Stativ und Lappen rechts.
> Der Pfeil zeigt den Querholm der als Haltegriff dient. Spricht nichts dagegen einen Gurt zu montieren war ich aber zu faul für.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387672


Wahnsinn, danke! Das paßt alles mit in den Stuhl? Top! 
Könnte eine Option sein mit diesem Korumstab zum Umhängen. Bis zu welcher Keschergröße würdest Du die Stuhltasche empfehlen?


----------



## Benni23

Servus,

Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit der Korum Barbel mit 1.75 lbs im Moment bescheiden. Hat zufällig wer eine Alternative parat? Möchte die Ruten zum Ansitzen auf Rutten zweckentfremden. Gewässer ist der Inn, also ziemlich groß und ordentlich Strömung. 120 Gramm sollten die Ruten daher verarzten können.

Hab bis dato immer schwere Feederruten verwendet, aber die sind mir persönlich zu schwabbelig und träge.

Bin für jegliche Vorschläge offen. 

Danke und Gruß 

Benni


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gib doch mehr als genug andere Universal-Grundruten im Bereich 10ft bis 12ft angefangen bei DAM, Balzer usw. als wunderbar ausgereifte Korea-Ware, allermeist für günstig Taler dann 3tlg.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Benni23 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig wer eine Alternative parat?



Jupp.









						SONIK SPECIALIST BARBEL ROD 12ft 1.75LB
					

SONIK SPECIALIST BARBEL ROD 12' 1.75LB Rute | Rute zum Barbenangeln | günstige Karpfenrute |Rute zum Ansitzangeln |Karpfenrute| Angelrute|Rute zum Karpfenangeln




					angeljoe-angelshop.de
				




120gr kann man sachte damit werfen aber mehr geht mit der Korum auch nicht.
Ansonsten ginge auch jede 2,5 bis 3lbs Karpfenrute wohl besser dafür.


----------



## rustaweli

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit der Korum Barbel mit 1.75 lbs im Moment bescheiden. Hat zufällig wer eine Alternative parat? Möchte die Ruten zum Ansitzen auf Rutten zweckentfremden. Gewässer ist der Inn, also ziemlich groß und ordentlich Strömung. 120 Gramm sollten die Ruten daher verarzten können.
> 
> Hab bis dato immer schwere Feederruten verwendet, aber die sind mir persönlich zu schwabbelig und träge.
> 
> Bin für jegliche Vorschläge offen.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Benni


Hm, bei der Strömung und auf Rutten. Warum waren Dir Feeder zu schwabelig? Zwecks Spitze, oder gesamt gesehen? Falls nicht zwecks Spitze, die Spro Aal Picker, bis 200WG, kommen bei manchen Aal/Quappen Anglern nicht schlecht weg.


----------



## Thomas.

enttäuschend, enttäuschend wars heute, so schei... hatte ich es schon ewig nicht mehr, voller Elan am Fluss aufgeschlagen und dann das Bild, kaum Wasser keine Strömung und gestunken hat es, bin von 8-15Uhr dort gewesen 2x den Platz gewechselt, wollte die Truhe mit Köderfischen befüllen einen oder zwei Döbel fangen und mit der Neuen einen Hecht, aber NIX kein zupfer weder auf Made Perlt oder Brot, Fische waren mehr als genug vorhanden(Döbel) aber anscheinend hat da jemand Valium ins Wasser gekippt die hatten 0 Bock.
der Winter rückt näher und ich brauch Fische, wohl oder übel muss ich wohl mal wider zum See, aber wann? mal schauen.
immer hin hat Minimax  Erfolg gehabt, dickes Petri, sehr schöner Fluss (mit Wasser  ) schöne Bilder.

Bilder des Grauens, wir zeit das Regen kommt.


----------



## Minimax

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit der Korum Barbel mit 1.75 lbs im Moment bescheiden. Hat zufällig wer eine Alternative parat? Möchte die Ruten zum Ansitzen auf Rutten zweckentfremden. Gewässer ist der Inn, also ziemlich groß und ordentlich Strömung. 120 Gramm sollten die Ruten daher verarzten können.
> 
> Hab bis dato immer schwere Feederruten verwendet, aber die sind mir persönlich zu schwabbelig und träge.
> 
> Bin für jegliche Vorschläge offen.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Benni





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SONIK SPECIALIST BARBEL ROD 12ft 1.75LB
> 
> 
> SONIK SPECIALIST BARBEL ROD 12' 1.75LB Rute | Rute zum Barbenangeln | günstige Karpfenrute |Rute zum Ansitzangeln |Karpfenrute| Angelrute|Rute zum Karpfenangeln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeljoe-angelshop.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120gr kann man sachte damit werfen aber mehr geht mit der Korum auch nicht.
> Ansonsten ginge auch jede 2,5 bis 3lbs Karpfenrute.


Also, bei 120g würd ich nicht mehr mit 11/1,75ern aufrocken. Wie der Prof schrieb, 120g wären die äußerste Grenze und eigentlich schon über deren Komfortzone. Und der Inn ist ja recht breit, da muss auch etwas Kraft hinter dem Wurf sitzen, für die Weite. Und dann bringt son Fluss natürlich ordentlich Schnurdruck mit, da sind die zarten 1,75 ja schon krumm beim Ablegen.
Und an der Leistungsgrenze von Ruten bei Kälte und Dunkelheit an nem schnellströmenden Fluss zu operieren der einem jederzeit Gemüse auf die Schnur schmeißen kann, ist möglicherweise nicht die beste aller Ideen..


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri zu Euren Fängen, Trotta und Minimax und schade, daß Eure Kescher trocken blieben, Thomas.  und rustaweli !

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag kurz am Wasser, trotz Nieselregen (wetteronline lag nicht ganz falsch) und mangelnder Beißfreude konnte ich die Zeit sehr genießen. An meinem „Brassenspot” tat sich absolut nüscht (okay, eine Ratte sowie ein paar Enten querten den Swim), aber an einer anderen, ufernahen Stelle konnte ich ind er Dämmerung das Schneiderschicksal abwenden. Dort sind bei trübem Wetter und bei Pegel leicht über normal meist ein paar Plötz aktiv. So auch heute. Da könnte ich eigentlich auch mal wieder stippen oder es mit dem Stickfloat probieren.

Kommt gut in die neue Woche!


----------



## Benni23

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hm, bei der Strömung und auf Rutten. Warum waren Dir Feeder zu schwabelig? Zwecks Spitze, oder gesamt gesehen? Falls nicht zwecks Spitze, die Spro Aal Picker, bis 200WG, kommen bei manchen Aal/Quappen Anglern nicht schlecht weg.



Servus,

danke für Deine Antwort. Die Spitze ist nicht das Problem, eher die Aktion vom restlichen Blank.

Alles etwas zu schwerfällig. Kann's schlecht beschreiben.


Gruß


----------



## Benni23

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, bei 120g würd ich nicht mehr mit 11/1,75ern aufrocken. Wie der Prof schrieb, 120g wären die äußerste Grenze und eigentlich schon über deren Komfortzone. Und der Inn ist ja recht breit, da muss auch etwas Kraft hinter dem Wurf sitzen, für die Weite. Und dann bringt son Fluss natürlich ordentlich Schnurdruck mit, da sind die zarten 1,75 ja schon krumm beim Ablegen.
> Und an der Leistungsgrenze von Ruten bei Kälte und Dunkelheit an nem schnellströmenden Fluss zu operieren der einem jederzeit Gemüse auf die Schnur schmeißen kann, ist möglicherweise nicht die beste aller Ideen..



Servus,

danke für Deine Antwort. Der Inn ist in der Tat recht breit, aber man fischt hier bei uns fast ausschließlich sehr nahe am eigenen Ufer. Höchstens 10-15 Meter weit draußen, meist deutlich näher.

Im Hauptstrom bleiben einem auch keine Ü-200 Gramm liegen, da macht's generell wenig Sinn.

Gruß


----------



## Minimax

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort. Der Inn ist in der Tat recht breit, aber man fischt hier bei uns fast ausschließlich sehr nahe am eigenen Ufer. Höchstens 10-15 Meter weit draußen, meist deutlich näher.
> 
> Im Hauptstrom bleiben einem auch keine Ü-200 Gramm liegen, da macht's generell wenig Sinn.
> 
> Gruß


Ok, das stimmt. Aber ich finde -auch bei heutigen Ruten- passen 1,75lbs testkurve und 120g (ca. 4oz) bleigewicht nicht so recht zusammen. Da ist erstere das falsche Werkzeug zum sicheren und präzisen Transport von letzterem. Schwerere Alternativen wurden schon genannt.
Wenn Dein Herz sich aber partout nach nem schönen Pärchen Barbenruten sehnt, nur zu, es gibt viele Einsatzzwecke für diesen schönen und versatilen Rutentyp (neben dem Ausbringen von 4oz Bomben in scharfer, krautführender Strömung bei finsterer Nacht)


----------



## Benni23

Minimax schrieb:


> Ok, das stimmt. Aber ich finde -auch bei heutigen Ruten- passen 1,75lbs testkurve und 120g (ca. 4oz) bleigewicht nicht so recht zusammen. Da ist erstere das falsche Werkzeug zum sicheren und präzisen Transport von letzterem. Schwerere Alternativen wurden schon genannt.
> Wenn Dein Herz sich aber partout nach nem schönen Pärchen Barbenruten sehnt, nur zu, es gibt viele Einsatzzwecke für diesen schönen und versatilen Rutentyp (neben dem Ausbringen von 4oz Bomben in scharfer, krautführender Strömung bei finsterer Nacht)



Servus,

die 1,75lbs werden wohl wirklich zu schwach sein. Was mich wundert, ist, dass Korum die Rute bis 5 OZ Wurfgewicht angibt. Scheint völlig übertrieben zu sein?

Es müssen nicht zwangsläufig Barbenruten sein . Will im Prinzip nur von den Feederruten weg. Mit dem Gedanken spiel ich auch schon ein paar Jahre, aber fand und finde keine Alternative. Muss mich wohl geschlagen geben und weiter die 4oz Bomben in scharfer, aber nicht krautführender Strömung bei finsterer Nacht mit den Schwabbelstecken ausbringen.  
Gruß


----------



## Minimax

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die 1,75lbs werden wohl wirklich zu schwach sein. Was mich wundert, ist, dass Korum die Rute bis 5 OZ Wurfgewicht angibt. Scheint völlig übertrieben zu sein?
> 
> Es müssen nicht zwangsläufig Barbenruten sein . Will im Prinzip nur von den Feederruten weg. Mit dem Gedanken spiel ich auch schon ein paar Jahre, aber fand und finde keine Alternative. Muss mich wohl geschlagen geben und weiter die 4oz Bomben in scharfer, aber nicht krautführender Strömung bei finsterer Nacht mit den Schwabbelstecken ausbringen.
> Gruß


Na, dann schnapp dir doch einfach zwei günstigste 3pfünder Karpfenruten, die gibt's für kleines Geld in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen. 100g kriegst locker transportiert, und für 120 reichts immer noch. Als Pärchen können die noch weit unter 100 Goldstücken liegen. Da können Fluss und Elemente sich dran abarbeiten, die könnnens ab.


----------



## Thomas.

wollte eigentlich heute fragen was mit rhinefisher ist, habe aber gesehen das er heute on war, hab mir schon sorgen gemacht das er mit seiner Bounty abgesoffen ist und irgendwo auf Robinson  macht.


----------



## Hering 58

Moin Moin ,
weiß einer was mit Kalle phirania ist? War schon länger nicht im AB.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nee. Noch nix gehört.
Hoffentlich geht's ihm gut. Er ist ja gesundheitlich angeschlagen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hoffentlich grillt & chillt er wieder an seinem See.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers...
Sorry - wie lieb von euch...
Alles gut - hab nur viel um die Ohren und nix zu berichten...
Letzte Woche war ich zwar auf dem Kahn, habe aber nicht geangelt, nur ne Geschichte übers Angeln gehört.
Erzählte mir ein Stegnachbar; "letzte Woche waren hier zwei Deutsche.... Angler.... haben hier in kurzer Zeit etliche Fische gefangen.... bis der Hafenmeister die verscheucht hat.... ging ja auch nicht mit all den Schuppen und dem Blut überall... blödes Pack..."
Schon traurig....
Aber ansonsten hats Spaß gemacht...
Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder und Geschichten - besonders den minimaxschen Flachwasserdöbel find ich episch...


----------



## rustaweli

Hier fehlen nicht Wenige! 
Ebenso merkt man wenig von Wuemmehunter und von dawurzelsepp liest man auch nix mehr. 
Verrücktes Jahr!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> Sorry - wie lieb von euch...
> Alles gut - hab nur viel um die Ohren und nix zu berichten...
> Letzte Woche war ich zwar auf dem Kahn, habe aber nicht geangelt, nur ne Geschichte übers Angeln gehört.
> Erzählte mir ein Stegnachbar; "letzte Woche waren hier zwei Deutsche.... Angler.... haben hier in kurzer Zeit etliche Fische gefangen.... bis der Hafenmeister die verscheucht hat.... ging ja auch nicht mit all den Schuppen und dem Blut überall... blödes Pack..."
> Schon traurig....
> Aber ansonsten hats Spaß gemacht...
> Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder und Geschichten - besonders den minimaxschen Flachwasserdöbel find ich episch...





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> Sorry - wie lieb von euch...
> Alles gut - hab nur viel um die Ohren und nix zu berichten...
> Letzte Woche war ich zwar auf dem Kahn, habe aber nicht geangelt, nur ne Geschichte übers Angeln gehört.
> Erzählte mir ein Stegnachbar; "letzte Woche waren hier zwei Deutsche.... Angler.... haben hier in kurzer Zeit etliche Fische gefangen.... bis der Hafenmeister die verscheucht hat.... ging ja auch nicht mit all den Schuppen und dem Blut überall... blödes Pack..."
> Schon traurig....
> Aber ansonsten hats Spaß gemacht...
> Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder und Geschichten - besonders den minimaxschen Flachwasserdöbel find ich episch...
> Anhang anzeigen 387765
> Anhang anzeigen 387766


Nabend Rhinefisher,
Schön das Du dich meldest. Jetzt kann ich ja zugeben: Der Flachwasserdöbel ist einfach ein Stück Treibhaus aus nem günstigen Winkel geknipst.
Die Episode vom holländischen Steg ist furchtbar ärgerlich. Ich kenne im kleinen, wenn wieder mal irgendwelche Wanderheuschreckenangler ihre Kaxx-Maisbüchsen/Schnurtüddel/Wurmdosen an die Ufer 'meiner'  Brandenburger Angelgewässer gekotzt haben. Das sind nämlich alles Gewässer, die von lokalen Vereinen (von Anrainern ganz zu schweigen) in Schuss gehalten werden, und an denen ich als Berliner Angler Gast bin: Der Abfall fällt dann sozusagen auf mich zurück.


----------



## geomas

#liquidizedbread

Liebe Leute, 
LB nutze ich ja gerne in kleinen Futterkörben oder zu Murmeln gepreßt und in den Swim katapultiert.
Bislang hab ich es fast fast ausschließlich in Ziplock-Tüten transportiert und so auch am Wasser daraus den Futterkorb bestückt, überlege aber, ob es bessere Alternativen gibt. 
Das Zeugs ist ja empfindlich, was Nässe aber auch das Austrocknen angeht. 
Köderdosen mit Deckel finde ich etwas upraktisch zu händeln, wenn man öfters den Futterkorb neu bestückt. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr ne bessere Lösung?

En Vogue sind ja momentan diese EVA-Behältnisse, nutzt jemand eins mit Reißverschluß davon für Futter?







relativ grobes Liquidized Bread in ner 900gr-Maggi-Dose, auch nicht ideal


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> #liquidizedbread
> 
> Liebe Leute,
> LB nutze ich ja gerne in kleinen Futterkörben oder zu Murmeln gepreßt und in den Swim katapultiert.
> Bislang hab ich es fast fast ausschließlich in Ziplock-Tüten transportiert und so auch am Wasser daraus den Futterkorb bestückt, überlege aber, ob es bessere Alternativen gibt.
> Das Zeugs ist ja empfindlich, was Nässe aber auch das Austrocknen angeht.
> Köderdosen mit Deckel finde ich etwas upraktisch zu händeln, wenn man öfters den Futterkorb neu bestückt.
> 
> Vielleicht habt Ihr ne bessere Lösung?
> 
> En Vogue sind ja momentan diese EVA-Behältnisse, nutzt jemand eins mit Reißverschluß davon für Futter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relativ grobes Liquidized Bread in ner 900gr-Maggi-Dose, auch nicht ideal


Greys Klip-Lok Flip die sind ideal dafür, gibt es ohne Luftlöcher halten absolut dicht und schützen vorm Austrocknen. Die Klappe kannst du einhändig öffnen und reicht zum befüllen kleiner Körbe aus. Nehme ich genau dafür jetzt auch da mir der Zipperverbrauch nicht passte und das ständige Deckel ab und wieder zu immer nervte oder immer Sauerei war.​Die Dosen gibt es in vielen Größen.
Z.B.  
https://www.angelplatz.de/greys-klip-lok-flip-top-perf-3-4pt--zu0418?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIpv3oj-nU8wIVl_dRCh3L8guwEAQYAiABEgIgQvD_BwE


----------



## geomas

Super, vielen Dank, Dirk. Die hatte ich nicht im Sinne. Werde ich definitiv probieren. 
Habe evtl. sogar passende Greys-Dosen mit „Deckel im Deckel”. Speziell die Einhand-Bedienung ist mir wichtig.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #liquidizedbread
> 
> Liebe Leute,
> LB nutze ich ja gerne in kleinen Futterkörben oder zu Murmeln gepreßt und in den Swim katapultiert.
> Bislang hab ich es fast fast ausschließlich in Ziplock-Tüten transportiert und so auch am Wasser daraus den Futterkorb bestückt, überlege aber, ob es bessere Alternativen gibt.
> Das Zeugs ist ja empfindlich, was Nässe aber auch das Austrocknen angeht.
> Köderdosen mit Deckel finde ich etwas upraktisch zu händeln, wenn man öfters den Futterkorb neu bestückt.
> 
> Vielleicht habt Ihr ne bessere Lösung?
> 
> En Vogue sind ja momentan diese EVA-Behältnisse, nutzt jemand eins mit Reißverschluß davon für Futter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relativ grobes Liquidized Bread in ner 900gr-Maggi-Dose, auch nicht ideal


Ich würde ganz profane Gefrierbeutel passender Größe benutzen, und diese Dinger hier schützen das Gut sicher vor Austrocknung und sind schnell und versatil anbringbar. Bei Liquibread, das ja nicht gepresst werden darf,  kann man den Beutel vor dem zuclipsen der Spange nochmal aufpusten wie im Bild gezeigt. Hält nicht ewig, vergrößert das Volumen, aber schützt das druxkempfindliche Innere. Der feuchte Atem trocknet das Gut nicht aus, und je nach Lebensstil wird es mit einer leichten Nikotin/Knoblauch/Weinbrand Note geflavourt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Speziell die Einhand-Bedienung ist mir wichtig.


Oh, das wusste ich nicht- in dem Fall ist mein Vorschlag natürlich nutzlos.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Minimax - im Prinzip sind Plastiktüten mit oder ohne Ziplock schon sehr praktisch im Angelalltag.
Und ich habe ja viele schöne Angeltage mit Liquibread in Tüte erlebt, aber an und an ist mir die Handhabung etwas umständlich.
Die Idee von Dirk werde ich sicher probieren. Leider hab ich den passenden Deckel der Greys-Dosen nicht auf die Schnelle finden können, sehe die Tage mal nach.

Für den Einsatz und Transport von (harten, kleinen) Futterpellets will ich evtl. mal die Treaty-Beutelchen (Gürteltaschen für Leckerli) der Hundehalter probieren. Ein paar Pellets schieße ich ja gerne per Katschi in den Swim.

Für Dosenmais und Konservendosen-Erbschen finde ich immer noch die Klip-Lock-Dosen aus dem Haushaltsbereich als am besten geeignet.

Morgen habe ich Stand jetzt Zeit, und das Wetter/der Pegel sollen halbwegs passen. Falls ich mich für ein oder zwei Ruten aus der Sammlung entscheiden kann versuche ich es mal, aber wieder nebenan. Für größere Touren hab ich momentan keinen Nerv.


----------



## Minimax

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Ein kleiner, sozusagen ein Minor Tackle Hack ergibt sich aus der DIN und ihrem Verhältnis zu Erdnußknabberdosen und Mais/Erbsen/Bohnen/Partikeldosen.
Sicher nichts für absolute Haltbarkeit und Dichtigkeit, aber sicher geeignet für den Spotwechsel und den umweltbewusstdn Ükel, der nicht Extrabehältnisse, Tüten etc. Gebrauchen möchte:

Abb.A
	

		
			
		

		
	





Abb. B


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> (Gürteltaschen für Leckerli) der Hundehalter probieren





Minimax schrieb:


> Tackle Hack


für Trockenfutter (Hart) nehme ich seit Jahren schon die Dosen von Kaffeeweißer, sehr leicht und trotzdem Stabil, wenns mal mehr sein soll (also nie) die für Hundeleckerlis, für Mais ein altes Senf oder Marmeladen Glas ist zwar schwer aber dicht und der Mais wenn mit Wasserbedeckt hält ewig.


----------



## geomas

Eisvogel am Swim, die Bauarbeiter nebenan singen "Let's get Physical" aus dem Radio mit und eben gab's nen 30er Plötz. So ist Rostock.


----------



## Hecht100+

Stell dir vor, der Eisvogel wäre ein Kormoran, der Gesang wären die Wildecker Herzbuben und der Fisch wäre eine Grundel. Da kann man doch glücklich sein in Rostock zu sein. Dickes Petri dir noch, Georg.


----------



## geomas

Den Zielfisch gab's auch. Ich schreibe später nen kleinen Bericht. Und danke für die ebenso netten wie treffenden Worte, Heiner.


----------



## geomas

So, das war schon ein denkwürdiger Angeltag. Hoffentlich kriege ich das aus der Erinnerung alles zusammen.

Vormittags bin ich locker mit zwei Ruten aus der „Sammlung” und etwas Kleinkram los zu einer Angelstelle ganz in der Nähe gelatscht und gleich nach dem Aufbauen kam ein Eisvgel vorbei. Ich habe seine Gegenwart als gutes Zeichen registriert und tatsächlich gab es schnell einen klaren Biß auf 11mm-Breadpunch. Der Anhieb saß nicht, aber der nächste Biß brachte einen Plötz von 30cm.





Plötz auf Breadpunch. Der neue Kescherkopf macht sich übrigens gut, der Haken blieb bislang nie in den Maschen hängen.

Ach ja, gefüttert habe ich per Katschi und zwar 4mm Carp-Pellets, die ich noch hatte, sowie etwas Dosenmais und zunächst LB im kleinen Feeder:





Habe mal aus Neugier solche Plastik-Körbe probiert.
Meist nehme ich eher kleine Drahtkörbe oder Drennans Gripmesh-Feeder.

Hab dann die zweite, leichtere Rute klargemacht, das war heute die Traverse-X Matchpicker in 260. Die ist deutlich weicher als die 290er Matchpicker.
Die ist mir zumindest mit zarteren Feedertips nüscht für auch kleinste Futterkörbchen, ein kleines 3,5gr-DS-Blei diente anfangs als Gewicht.

Der erste Biß kam dann auch schnell an der weichen Rute, der Fisch fühlte sich zunächst an wie ein Hänger. Nach einigem Hin und Her konnte ich einen 47er Brassen keschern. Bislang der beste Fisch an der feinen Rute, so ich nicht irre. Auf Breadpunch folgte dann ein Fallbiß, der mir den Zielfisch brachte - Aland. Und zwar ebenfalls von etwa 47cm. Auch hier der Drill keine einfache Angelegenheit. Dem Aland folgten vier weitere Brassen, alle über 40 bis minimal über 50cm. Und bis auf eine Ausnahme alle an der feinen Silstar Picker.





Feine Rute, zierliches Röllchen - leider ziemlich dreckig, das war die Kamera (sieht in natura sauberer aus, ehrlich).
Die Bremse war heute im Dauereinsatz, die „Fighting Drag II” war wirklich angenehm.

Die Rute wirft übrigens DS-Bleie von 3,5 Gramm klar besser als 7g-Bleie. Zumindest mit der benutzten recht weichen Spitze.
Schon bei einem lockeren Unterarmwurf muß man aufpassen, nicht über das Ziel hinauszuwerfen.

Naja, es gab noch zwei kleine Plötz. Bis auf einen der Brassen, der auf die Bait-Tech Softhookers biß, war Breadpunch der fischbringende Köder.


Am Nachmittag bin ich nochmals los, mit anderen Ruten.





Wollte in etwas größerer Entfernung angeln und aus Gründen der Präzision ab-clippen. Deshalb hab ich mal die letztes Jahr erworbene MAP Rolle mit „ACS”-Line-Clip probiert. An einer der wundervollen Tri-Cast Feeder-Ruten alter Schule. Hat für mich gut funktioniert, die Combo.

Naja, wieder kam beim Aufbau ein Eisvogel vorbei. Der erste Wurf mit der Tri-Cast brachte wieder einen Brassen von Mitte 40cm.
Dann folgte lange nichts, erst später gab es neben einem Mini-Plötz noch ein etwas besseres Rotauge auf Mais-Softpellet-Combo.





Links die heute erfolglos eingesetzte Silstar Tradition Quiver mit „Dauer-Glühwürmchen” von Drennan,
rechts eine der Überschub-Glasspitzen der Tri-Cast mit selbst gewickelter Farbe am Frontende.
Nah sieht die Wicklung furchtbar aus, aber aus etwas Abstand ist die rot-weiße Wicklung sehr gut sichtbar.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, das war schon ein denkwürdiger Angeltag. Hoffentlich kriege ich das aus der Erinnerung alles zusammen.
> 
> Vormittags bin ich locker mit zwei Ruten aus der „Sammlung” und etwas Kleinkram los zu einer Angelstelle ganz in der Nähe gelatscht und gleich nach dem Aufbauen kam ein Eisvgel vorbei. Ich habe seine Gegenwart als gutes Zeichen registriert und tatsächlich gab es schnell einen klaren Biß auf 11mm-Breadpunch. Der Anhieb saß nicht, aber der nächste Biß brachte einen Plötz von 30cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plötz auf Breadpunch. Der neue Kescherkopf macht sich übrigens gut, der Haken blieb bislang nie in den Maschen hängen.
> 
> Ach ja, gefüttert habe ich per Katschi und zwar 4mm Carp-Pellets, die ich noch hatte, sowie etwas Dosenmais und zunächst LB im kleinen Feeder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe mal aus Neugier solche Plastik-Körbe probiert.
> Meist nehme ich eher kleine Drahtkörbe oder Drennans Gripmesh-Feeder.
> 
> Hab dann die zweite, leichtere Rute klargemacht, das war heute die Traverse-X Matchpicker in 260. Die ist deutlich weicher als die 290er Matchpicker.
> Die ist mir zumindest mit zarteren Feedertips nüscht für auch kleinste Futterkörbchen, ein kleines 3,5gr-DS-Blei diente anfangs als Gewicht.
> 
> Der erste Biß kam dann auch schnell an der weichen Rute, der Fisch fühlte sich zunächst an wie ein Hänger. Nach einigem Hin und Her konnte ich einen 47er Brassen keschern. Bislang der beste Fisch an der feinen Rute, so ich nicht irre. Auf Breadpunch folgte dann ein Fallbiß, der mir den Zielfisch brachte - Aland. Und zwar ebenfalls von etwa 47cm. Auch hier der Drill keine einfache Angelegenheit. Dem Aland folgten vier weitere Brassen, alle über 40 bis minimal über 50cm. Und bis auf eine Ausnahme alle an der feinen Silstar Picker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feine Rute, zierliches Röllchen - leider ziemlich dreckig, das war die Kamera (sieht in natura sauberer aus, ehrlich).
> Die Bremse war heute im Dauereinsatz, die „Fighting Drag II” war wirklich angenehm.
> 
> Die Rute wirft übrigens DS-Bleie von 3,5 Gramm klar besser als 7g-Bleie. Zumindest mit der benutzten recht weichen Spitze.
> Schon bei einem lockeren Unterarmwurf muß man aufpassen, nicht über das Ziel hinauszuwerfen.
> 
> Naja, es gab noch zwei kleine Plötz. Bis auf einen der Brassen, der auf die Bait-Tech Softhookers biß, war Breadpunch der fischbringende Köder.
> 
> 
> Am Nachmittag bin ich nochmals los, mit anderen Ruten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wollte in etwas größerer Entfernung angeln und aus Gründen der Präzision ab-clippen. Deshalb hab ich mal die letztes Jahr erworbene MAP Rolle mit „ACS”-Line-Clip probiert. An einer der wundervollen Tri-Cast Feeder-Ruten alter Schule. Hat für mich gut funktioniert, die Combo.
> 
> Naja, wieder kam beim Aufbau ein Eisvogel vorbei. Der erste Wurf mit der Tri-Cast brachte wieder einen Brassen von Mitte 40cm.
> Dann folgte lange nichts, erst später gab es neben einem Mini-Plötz noch ein etwas besseres Rotauge auf Mais-Softpellet-Combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links die heute erfolglos eingesetzte Silstar Tradition Quiver mit „Dauer-Glühwürmchen” von Drennan,
> rechts eine der Überschub-Glasspitzen der Tri-Cast mit selbst gewickelter Farbe am Frontende.
> Nah sieht die Wicklung furchtbar aus, aber aus etwas Abstand ist die rot-weiße Wicklung sehr gut sichtbar.


Danke für den tollen Bericht- und Petri zur wahrhaft beeindruckenden Strecke, gekrönt von dem tollen Aland.
Hast Du ne Idee woran die deutlich hohe Durchschnittsgröße heute lag?


----------



## geomas

Minimax - danke! Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, warum es so gut lief (für meine Verhältnisse) mit den Brassen.
Der Pegel schwankte so bei knapp unter normal, Wind war etwas, Temperaturen unauffällig, der Himmel eher grau. 

Was mir auffiel war daß ich mit der feinsten Rute, die entsprechend auch mit der dünnsten Mono (ich glaube 0,14er Daiwa) und relativ dünnen Haken bestückt war am besten gefangen habe und auch die meisten Bisse hatte. 
Vielleicht spielt es wirklich ne entscheidende Rolle, wie leicht sich ein Köder einsaugen läßt. 
Oder es ist Mojo oder Mana oder wie das heißt.

Naja, ich hoffe jetzt erstmal auf ein paar schöne Herbsttage. Eine Stelle, die etwas mehr Wasser braucht, habe ich für die feinste Picker und/oder sehr feines Posenangeln vorgemerkt, eine andere für mein ersten ernsthaften Feeder-Versuche in der Heimat (da muß jetzt noch ein Hindernis weg, ne Frage von 1 oder 2 Wochen).
Und alles dichtebi ;-)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Minimax - danke! Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, warum es so gut lief (für meine Verhältnisse) mit den Brassen.
> Der Pegel schwankte so bei knapp unter normal, Wind war etwas, Temperaturen unauffällig, der Himmel eher grau.
> 
> Was mir auffiel war daß ich mit der feinsten Rute, die entsprechend auch mit der dünnsten Mono (ich glaube 0,14er Daiwa) und relativ dünnen Haken bestückt war am besten gefangen habe und auch die meisten Bisse hatte.
> Vielleicht spielt es wirklich ne entscheidende Rolle, wie leicht sich ein Köder einsaugen läßt.
> Oder es ist Mojo oder Mana oder wie das heißt.
> 
> Naja, ich hoffe jetzt erstmal auf ein paar schöne Herbsttage. Eine Stelle, die etwas mehr Wasser braucht, habe ich für die feinste Picker und/oder sehr feines Posenangeln vorgemerkt, eine andere für mein ersten ernsthaften Feeder-Versuche in der Heimat (da muß jetzt noch ein Hindernis weg, ne Frage von 1 oder 2 Wochen).
> Und alles dichtebi ;-)


Ich glaube an die Feinheit, oder besser wie du sagst, das freiere Spiel des Köders im Vergleich zum Loosefeed. Sichtigkeit spielt da nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Bekanntlich angele ich sehr robust mit meist 0,18er durchgebunden. Das aber vor allem wegen den Gewässerverhältnissen- ich bin sicher, daß meine Fische auf eine dünnere Schnur enthusiastischer reagieren würden.
Ein dünnes Vorfach einzuschalten wäre ei leichtes, und würde bestimmt bei den Johnnies gut ankommen- aber... I can't be bothererd. Vielleicht schaffe ich beim nächsten mal, ein Fuß oder zwei 0,16er oder 0,14er einzuknüppern, sozusagen im Dienste der Wissenschaft.


----------



## geomas

Den Faktor Strömung hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: die kippt hier generell unregelmäßig. Ich habe deutlich abseits der „Hauptströmung” geangelt, in einem Bereich, wo das Wasser mal steht, mal mehr oder weniger stark strömt. Auch die Richtung wechselt oft und unregelmäßig. Mir merken, bei welchen konkreten Strömungsbedingungen die Bisse kommen, kann ich leider nicht. Müßte Notizen oder ein Sprachmemo machen ;-//
(im Dienste der Wissenschaft)

Klar ist, daß mein Döbel-Set-up (kurzes Vorfach, 6er Circle Power, kurzer Bleiseitenarm) hier kaum oder gar nicht funktioniert. Dafür fehlt einfach die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Klar ist, daß mein Döbel-Set-up (kurzes Vorfach, 6er Circle Power, kurzer Bleiseitenarm) hier kaum oder gar nicht funktioniert. Dafür fehlt einfach die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.


Bis auf den Circle, mit denen ich auf Kriegsfuß stehe, halte ich das für ein _nahezu perfektes_ Döbel-Setup. Husthust, seit einigen Jahren schon, wie ich anfügen könnte.

 Willst Du damit sagen, dass es sich um eine primitive Plumnpsmontage handelt, die nur funktioniert, weil sie in reissender Strömung eingesetzt wird, wo ohnehin jeder Depp fangen kann?!!? Ich frage nur, weil ein paar von den Jungs, die diese Montage benutzen, etwas empfindlich in der RIchtung sein könnten. Hust. Hust-hust-hust-öchömm. Hust. Röchel,


----------



## geomas

Ich kann ja ohnehin nur Plumpsen. Mit mehr oder weniger Blei, mehr oder weniger dicken Haken. Und zuletzt meistens mit festem Bleiseitenarm (Du fischst meistens mit auf der Schnur „running Birne”, oder??).

Einen laufenden Seitenarm sollte ich auch noch mal gründlich probieren. Vielleicht ist es ein Confidence-Ding, aber supersimpel fang ich am besten. Also aufgeschnittene Schlaufe oder Phlegma-Rig. Haken-Größen und -Formen sind sicher auch bald wieder Gegenstand umfangreicher Experimente.
Ein 12er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder war heute schon am Limit. Die Fische hier, auch die Plötz, sind wirklich gut in Form derzeit.


----------



## daci7

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde!
Ich habe heute in einer kurzen Regenpause und mit ganz leichtem Gepäck ein Rudel Augenrote einfangen können. 





Dabei war ich Köderfische fangen experimentieren und muss sagen, dass die Softpellets den Maden heute in nichts nachstanden ... ich hab diese kurzfristig angeködert um mal eine Rauchen zu können - Pustekuchen. Allein die Länge der Fischlein war größer bei den Teigkugeln. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet und wird daher weiter getestet.
Gefischt habe ich Sonubaits Softpellets in der Geschmacksrichtung Krill und stinknormale Maden in der Geschmacksrichtung Ammoniak/Sägemehl ... 
Die armen Teufel aus dem o.g. Rudel, die mich später zum Zanderfischen begleitet haben waren jedenfalls mit Abstand die unfängigsten Köder heute ... 

Achja - eine schlechte Nachricht noch: eins meiner Lieblingsgewässer und mein direktes Hausgewässer ist wegen einer Virusinfektion für unbestimmte Zeot gesperrt ...


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri dem Mann mit der Ledertasche!


----------



## Thomas.

Petri geomas und daci7 

gerade durch Zufall im Netz diese Nette Seite gefunden, beim Test kam bei mir real-carp-catscher-karma raus, jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich am WE nix gefangen habe, hatte den falschen Zielfisch im Auge


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen!
Tolle Berichte und Fotos wieder.
Petri Heil an geomas und daci7 !


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Der neue Kescherkopf macht sich übrigens gut, der Haken blieb bislang nie in den Maschen hängen.



Was ist das für ein Kescher, Georg?


----------



## rustaweli

Petri und danke für den Bericht geomas ! 
Ich sollte auch irgendwann wieder die Picker ausführen. Aber jetzt Mal Hand auf's Herz - welche genaue(!) Brotsorte verwendest Du? Brot ist so schon eine Kunst, aber die kleinen BPs überfordern mich seit eh und jeh.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte!


rustaweli - aktuell genutzt habe ich „Super Sandwich” Brot aus dem „netto”, Hersteller Brotland Gmb Schenefeld. Diesmal recht frisches Brot, bei etwas älterem Brot nutze ich nur das „Zentrum” einer Brotscheibe für die Punches. Mal nehme ich eine einzelne Punch-Brotscheibe, mal zwei auf den Haken. Ab und an auch drei am Haar mit Quickstop.

Professor Tinca - das Keschernetz ist ein Greys Rubber-Skin Micro Mesh 14" Spoon. Die Greys-Kescher fallen meiner Erfahrung nach immer deutlich größer aus, Dieses hier hat die 14 Zoll oder Inches - allerdings in der Breite. Lang ist es etwa 43cm plus Zugabe für den „Block und Gewinde”.
In meinen Augen die perfekte Größe für die gestrigen Fische. Größer bedeutet ja meist etwas unhandlicher.


----------



## Raven87

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte!
> 
> 
> rustaweli - aktuell genutzt habe ich „Super Sandwich” Brot aus dem „netto”, Hersteller Brotland Gmb Schenefeld. Diesmal recht frisches Brot, bei etwas älterem Brot nutze ich nur das „Zentrum” einer Brotscheibe für die Punches. Mal nehme ich eine einzelne Punch-Brotscheibe, mal zwei auf den Haken. Ab und an auch drei am Haar mit Quickstop.
> 
> Professor Tinca - das Keschernetz ist ein Greys Rubber-Skin Micro Mesh 14" Spoon. Die Greys-Kescher fallen meiner Erfahrung nach immer deutlich größer aus, Dieses hier hat die 14 Zoll oder Inches - allerdings in der Breite. Lang ist es etwa 43cm plus Zugabe für den „Block und Gewinde”.
> In meinen Augen die perfekte Größe für die gestrigen Fische. Größer bedeutet ja meist etwas unhandlicher.



Ich glaube das Keschernetz will ich auch haben 
Bin am überlegen, ob ich das mit einem Kescherstab von einem Karpfenkescher kombinieren kann, weil ich den auch noch brauche?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja - eine schlechte Nachricht noch: eins meiner Lieblingsgewässer und mein direktes Hausgewässer ist wegen einer Virusinfektion für unbestimmte Zeot gesperrt ...
> Anhang anzeigen 387881



Oh! Das tut mir leid. Etwa wegen des Virus, das aktuell_ "in aller Munde" _ist oder aber hat es in diesem Fall tatsächlich etwas mit den Fischen bzw. dem Gewässer selbst zu tun? _Koi-Herpesvirus etc._

Ich kenne einen Angelverein in der Nähe, der hat bestimmte seiner Gewässer, die zuvor nur am Wochenende befischt werden durften, jetzt auch für unter der Woche freigegeben. Ein Abstandsgebot an allen Vereinsgewässern existiert meiner Kenntnis nach allerdings trotzdem. Daher wohl auch die Öffnung der zuvor wochenendexklusiven Gewässer, zur Entzerrung der Mitglieder an den Ufern. Über eine allgemeine Maskenpflicht oder aber 2G Bestrebungen ist mir bis dato nichts bekannt.

Schon sehr riskant, eventuell sind komplette Sperrungen der Gewässer daher doch sicherer für Leib & Leben der Vereinsmitglieder?


----------



## geomas

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Keschernetz will ich auch haben
> Bin am überlegen, ob ich das mit einem Kescherstab von einem Karpfenkescher kombinieren kann, weil ich den auch noch brauche?


 Na logo. Wichtig sind natürlich Länge und Stabilität des Kescherstabes.


----------



## daci7

Bankside Dreamer 
Nene, mit Abstand und der allgemein umgebenden Pest hat das nichts zu tun - soweit kommst nich, dass deswegen Gewässer geschlossen werden!
Es sind mehrere Fische positiv auf das Carp Edema Virus (CEV) getestet worden...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

daci7 schrieb:


> Bankside Dreamer
> Nene, mit Abstand und der allgemein umgebenden Pest hat das nichts zu tun - soweit kommst nich, dass deswegen Gewässer geschlossen werden!
> Es sind mehrere Fische positiv auf das Carp Edema Virus (CEV) getestet worden...



Okay, also doch ein Virus welches die Fische betrifft. Was bedeutet _"auf unbestimmte Zeit gesperrt" _denn nun genau?
Hat sich die Vereinsführung oder aber die für solche Fälle wohl sicherlich zuständige Behörde dazu schon geäußert?

Soweit, dass Angelgerät desinfiziert werden muss geht es aber wohl nicht oder etwa doch?
Brächte das bei solcher Art Viren überhaupt etwas?


----------



## Los 2

Das hört sich nach Karpfencorona an


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir wieder ein herzliches Petri an alle Döbel, Brassen und Rotaugen-Fänger. Mein Wenigkeit konnte am Sonntag einen kurzen Ausflug ans Wasser machen (1,5 Stunden), wahrscheinlich war es sogar schon mein Abschlussfischen dieses Jahr 
Dass Wetter war, bis auf die Temperatur (ca. 4 °) super, kaum Wind und viel Sonnenschein. 











Den Setzkescher hatte ich eigentlich nur mit, dass er mal wieder richtig sauber wird . Zwar habe ich dieses Mal versucht, gezielt auf die Skimmer zu gehen, aber da muss ich noch vieeeeel üben  Die Bisse kommen bei dem kalten Wasser so spitz, da muss man höllisch aufpassen die nicht zu verpassen. Einmal hat es dann geklappt.




Gefangen auf Breadpunch am 18er-Haken. Aber langsam kommt bei mir doch die Einsicht, dass man an dem Wasser im Frühjahr und Herbst nicht um Maden rumkommt. Die letzten Male, an dem ein Fischen bei uns am Wasser war, wurden immer mit vielen Skimmern gewonnen und da will ich jetzt verstärkt drauf gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Racklinger schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich war es sogar schon mein Abschlussfischen dieses Jahr




Warum das denn?
Ist doch noch viel Zeit bis Jahresende und Dauerfrost ist auch noch nicht in Sicht.
Petri Heil zum strammen Skimmer/Brassen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Racklinger schrieb:


> Gefangen auf Breadpunch am 18er-Haken. Aber langsam kommt bei mir doch die Einsicht, dass man an dem Wasser im Frühjahr und Herbst nicht um Maden rumkommt.



Petri zur tollen Güster! Scheint mir doch eine zu sein oder irre ich mich da?
Angesichts des im Hintergrund zu erkennenden Maisfeldes, solltest Du es während der Erntezeit am gegenüberliegenden Ufer vielleicht einmal mit gekochtem Hartmais probieren? Wenn da ein Maishäcksler über das Feld rauscht, dann fliegt bestimmt auch mal etwas vom Feldrand in das Wasser.


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum das denn?
> Ist doch noch viel Zeit bis Jahresende und Dauerfrost ist auch noch nicht in Sicht.
> Petri Heil zum strammen Skimmer.


Dass ja, aber im Moment sind die Wochenenden voll mit Geburtstagsterminen, die Kiddies sind praktisch dauernd erkältet dem Kindergarten sei dank   
Evtl. öffnet sich Ende November noch mal ein Zeitfenster, aber ob da das Wasser noch Eisfrei ist, mal gucken.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Scheint mir doch eine zu sein



Ein kleiner Brachsen.


----------



## Racklinger

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Petri zur tollen Güster! Scheint mir doch eine zu sein oder irre ich mich da?
> Angesichts des im Hintergrund zu erkennenden Maisfeldes, solltest Du es während der Erntezeit am gegenüberliegenden Ufer vielleicht einmal mit gekochtem Hartmais probieren? Wenn da ein Maishäcksler über das Feld rauscht, dann fliegt bestimmt auch mal etwas vom Feldrand in das Wasser.


Man sieht es bissl schlecht, aber das Maul war unterständig. Güstern werden soweit ich weiss auch gar nicht gesetzt. Kann natürlich immer sein, dass welche auf natürlichem Wege reinkommen. 
Mais habe ich praktisch immer dabei, genauso wie Weizen, aber auf die beiden Köder ging gar nix....


----------



## Benni23

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die 1,75lbs werden wohl wirklich zu schwach sein. Was mich wundert, ist, dass Korum die Rute bis 5 OZ Wurfgewicht angibt. Scheint völlig übertrieben zu sein?
> 
> Es müssen nicht zwangsläufig Barbenruten sein . Will im Prinzip nur von den Feederruten weg. Mit dem Gedanken spiel ich auch schon ein paar Jahre, aber fand und finde keine Alternative. Muss mich wohl geschlagen geben und weiter die 4oz Bomben in scharfer, aber nicht krautführender Strömung bei finsterer Nacht mit den Schwabbelstecken ausbringen.
> Gruß



Servus zusammen,

würde da gerne nochmal anknüpfen. Hab meine Ruten und Rollen gestern mal wieder in Augenschein genommen. Die Korum wäre definitiv zu schwach und auch zu kurz gewesen, hatte da einen kapitalen Denkfehler. 

Man merkt dem aktuellen Werkzeug mittlerweile das Alter und die Beanspruchung deutlich an (ca. 10 Jahre nur am Inn). Wird wohl mal Zeit für Ersatz. 

Hat jemand eine Idee für ein paar neue Feederuten und -rollen? 

Wurfgewicht sollte bei ca. 180 - 200 Gramm liegen / Länge 4.2 m 

Zu teuer sollten sie nicht sein, werden bei meiner Fischerei doch ziemlich missbraucht. 

Rollen sollten der Belastung entsprechend sein. Am Liebsten was von Penn mit Fullmetal-Body und guter Achse o.ä.. Habe momentan die Balzer Zammataro 9600 auf den alten Ruten und die machen schon bedenkliche Geräusche. Bremse klickert auch nicht mehr. 

Danke & Gruß

Benni


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht aus dem kalten Süden der Republik, lieber Racklinger  und Petri zum blitzeblanken Brassen.

Schade, daß die Karpfenkrankheit euch Probleme bereitet, lieber daci7 . Gibt es die Chance auf „Heilung” des Bestandes?


Ich werde nach nach absolvierter Arbeit gleich noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan. 
Leider ist der Pegel niedrig und die gestrige „Erfolgsstelle” werde ich deswegen mal ruhen lassen.
Aber die 260er Silstar Picker kommt mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werde nach nach absolvierter Arbeit gleich noch mal los zum Fluß nebenan.



Ist bei dir gar kein Wind?
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist bei dir gar kein Wind?
> Viel Erfolg.


Hier bei mir windet es böig- ich werde später auch noch mal auf ne kurze Stippvisite ans Flüsschen. Wind, besonders aus Westen wie aktuell, hat die Beisslaune immer günstig beeinflusst. Bri diesen Bedingungen erweist auch der Seitenbissanzeiger gute Dienste.


----------



## Minimax

Oha, ein herzliches Petri an daci7 und Racklinger , danke für Eure schönen Berichte. Gute Besserung auch an an daci7s Karpfen, ärgerliche Sache.


----------



## 49er

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> würde da gerne nochmal anknüpfen. Hab meine Ruten und Rollen gestern mal wieder in Augenschein genommen. Die Korum wäre definitiv zu schwach und auch zu kurz gewesen, hatte da einen kapitalen Denkfehler.
> 
> Man merkt dem aktuellen Werkzeug mittlerweile das Alter und die Beanspruchung deutlich an (ca. 10 Jahre nur am Inn). Wird wohl mal Zeit für Ersatz.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee für ein paar neue Feederuten und -rollen?
> 
> Wurfgewicht sollte bei ca. 180 - 200 Gramm liegen / Länge 4.2 m
> 
> Zu teuer sollten sie nicht sein, werden bei meiner Fischerei doch ziemlich missbraucht.
> 
> Rollen sollten der Belastung entsprechend sein. Am Liebsten was von Penn mit Fullmetal-Body und guter Achse o.ä.. Habe momentan die Balzer Zammataro 9600 auf den alten Ruten und die machen schon bedenkliche Geräusche. Bremse klickert auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Danke & Gruß
> 
> Benni




Hi Benni,

beschäftige mich gerade mit dem gleichen Thema bzgl. einer "Aufrüstung" für die Donau.
Bisher habe ich eine alte Daiwa Ninja XH Feeder in 3,6m mit 80g - 220g WG im Einsatz. 
Finde aber, dass das ein ziemlich tauber Stock ist und die 220g Wurfgewicht kauf ich der auch nicht ab. So bei 170g bis 180g ist nach meinem empfinden Schluss.
Hier mal ein paar Ruten und Rollen, die ich bei mir auf dem Schirm habe.

Mögliche Ruten:
Daiwa Aqualite XH Feeder, 4,2m, -180g
Korum Barbel 13ft, 2,5lbs, ist mit 6oz Wurfgewicht angegeben
Shimano Aero X5 Distance Heavy Power Feeder, 14ft, -150g   (hier schreckt mich aber der Preis ab...)

Mögliche Rollen:
Shimano Baitrunner 6000 D, evtl. auch ne 8000er
Penn Spinfisher *V* 6500 LL, falls Du diese noch irgendwo bekommst

Grüße


----------



## daci7

Bankside Dreamer 
Der Vorstand wartet gerade auf das Vet-Amt und gibt dann einen Plan raus. Bis dahin ist mindestens dicht ...

geomas 
Bzgl Heilung des Bestandes habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung- lassen wir uns überraschen.

Grüße 
David


----------



## geomas

Ja, windig ist es schon. Aber ich hab mir ne passende Stelle ausgeguckt. Bislang 2 Brachsen, einer knapp unter 40, Nummer 2 dann knapp unter 50cm. Auf Breadpunch an der zarten Silstar. 
Haken ist aktuell ein 12er Sphere Feeder Ultra Lite.


----------



## Benni23

49er schrieb:


> Hi Benni,
> 
> beschäftige mich gerade mit dem gleichen Thema bzgl. einer "Aufrüstung" für die Donau.
> Bisher habe ich eine alte Daiwa Ninja XH Feeder in 3,6m mit 80g - 220g WG im Einsatz.
> Finde aber, dass das ein ziemlich tauber Stock ist und die 220g Wurfgewicht kauf ich der auch nicht ab. So bei 170g bis 180g ist nach meinem empfinden Schluss.
> Hier mal ein paar Ruten und Rollen, die ich bei mir auf dem Schirm habe.
> 
> Mögliche Ruten:
> Daiwa Aqualite XH Feeder, 4,2m, -180g
> Korum Barbel 13ft, 2,5lbs, ist mit 6oz Wurfgewicht angegeben
> Shimano Aero X5 Distance Heavy Power Feeder, 14ft, -150g   (hier schreckt mich aber der Preis ab...)
> 
> Mögliche Rollen:
> Shimano Baitrunner 6000 D, evtl. auch ne 8000er
> Penn Spinfisher *V* 6500 LL, falls Du diese noch irgendwo bekommst
> 
> Grüße


Servus,

danke für Deine Antwort und die Infos! Anforderungen sind wirklich identisch .

Die Daiwa liest sich ganz gut. Ich selber hab noch die Browning Argon 2.0, 4,2m - 200g auf dem Schirm. Die gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, aber evtl. kennt ja noch jemand was gutes, günstigeres. 

Die Spinfisher hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Schnurzeinzug ist schon mal top!

Gruß

Benni


----------



## geomas

Gab heute insgesamt 4 Brassen und drei kleine bis sehr kleine Plötz. Kuriosum: ein Flußbarsch von knapp 30cm stieg direkt vor dem Kescher aus.
Die Stelle ist leider unbequem zu beangeln, ich saß schräg verkrampft auf dem Hocker und hatte die Rute nicht „gut zur Hand”. Und gegen die kurzen kleinen Wellen war die Feedertip nicht gut zu sehen. Breadpunch ging wieder sehr viel besser als Mais.


----------



## Tricast

Hat jemand von euch eine Tasse bestellt mit "karpfensindnurbeifang" ?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine Tasse bestellt mit "karpfensindnurbeifang" ?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich nicht


----------



## Minimax

Boah ey,
An meinem wehr-bewehrtem  Abschnitt sind die Karten wieder neu gemischt worden, sie haben jetzt das eine Wehr zu- und das andere aufgedreht. Und wiederum sind so ergiebig Swims der letzten Wochen total uncool geworden, dafür kommt aber Leben in einen anderen, zuvor verwaisten. Hat trotzdem nicht zu mehr als nem Ehrenrettungsfisch gereicht. Später kamen Regen und zwei wirklich unangenehme, offenbar angetrunkene Angler hinzu, so dass ich nach kurzer Zeit die Flucht ergreifen musste. 
Alles i allem recht unerquicklich, aber dafür konnte ich heut abend endlich mal ein paar Ringe am Blank der MkV festlaschen. Wenn ich weiterhin so lahm bin, wird die nie fertig.


----------



## geomas

#motivtasse
nicht mein Stil

Minimax - wie sind denn die Rahmendaten Deiner neuen Gerte? Ist es wieder ein Mefo-Spinnrutenblank?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #tasse
> nicht mein Stil
> 
> Minimax - wie sind denn die Rahmendaten Deiner neuen Gerte? Ist es wieder ein Mefo-Spinnrutenblank?


Ja, soviel kann ich preisgeben: Es wird eine 10ft auf Basis eines Meerforellen Spinnblanks, ganz so wie die MkIV, aber mit deutlich leichterer Aktion. Letztere wurde im Hinblick auf die OCC als an meinen Maßstäben kräftige Allroundrute entworfen, das neue Projekt ist ganz auf meinen Zielfisch, meine Flüsschen und vornehmlich das leichte lädschern abgestimmt. Die beiden sind aber eng verwandt und ergänzen sich.
Und, bei den Göttern, diesmal wirds blingig.


----------



## geomas

Danke, da ^ bin ich aber gespannt.

Morgen und am Freitag soll es wirklich ungemütlich werden mit scharfem Wind und Zeit ist dann auch knapp. 
Vielleicht ist am Wochenende - neben Arbeit - auch ne kurze Session drin. Anfang kommender Woche soll das Wetter auch angenehm werden. Mal sehen.
Was ich sicher mal probieren werde ist die Nutzung von „Pellet-Cones”. Vielleicht funktionieren die sogar mit gepreßtem Liquidized Bread. Das könnte ich im Flachwasser mal visuell checken.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, danke! Das paßt alles mit in den Stuhl? Top!
> Könnte eine Option sein mit diesem Korumstab zum Umhängen. Bis zu welcher Keschergröße würdest Du die Stuhltasche empfehlen?


Hoppla, erst jetzt gesehen.
Also, mit dem Kescher den ich habe zusammengeklappt vllt. 50/55cm klappts prima.
Mit selbem Kopf und der 4Street Arm Out Stange, die wir neulich diskutiert haben, insgesamt vllt 65cm empfindinde ich es als unpraktisch. Ist aber mein Eindruck, man kanns schon machen. Man prömmelt ja das Netz zwischen die Bespannung, das gibt halt.


----------



## Raven87

49er schrieb:


> Hi Benni,
> 
> beschäftige mich gerade mit dem gleichen Thema bzgl. einer "Aufrüstung" für die Donau.
> Bisher habe ich eine alte Daiwa Ninja XH Feeder in 3,6m mit 80g - 220g WG im Einsatz.
> Finde aber, dass das ein ziemlich tauber Stock ist und die 220g Wurfgewicht kauf ich der auch nicht ab. So bei 170g bis 180g ist nach meinem empfinden Schluss.
> Hier mal ein paar Ruten und Rollen, die ich bei mir auf dem Schirm habe.
> 
> Mögliche Ruten:
> Daiwa Aqualite XH Feeder, 4,2m, -180g
> Korum Barbel 13ft, 2,5lbs, ist mit 6oz Wurfgewicht angegeben
> Shimano Aero X5 Distance Heavy Power Feeder, 14ft, -150g   (hier schreckt mich aber der Preis ab...)
> 
> Mögliche Rollen:
> Shimano Baitrunner 6000 D, evtl. auch ne 8000er
> Penn Spinfisher *V* 6500 LL, falls Du diese noch irgendwo bekommst
> 
> Grüße


Bin auch gerade auf der Suche und würde noch die "MS Range Prime-X Feeder" in 390cm und 200g WG ins Spiel bringen (gibt`s auch in 420cm). Mit um die 170€ allerdings kein Schnapper.
Eine Nummer günstiger wäre die "MS Range Heavy Stuff Feeder" in 390cm und 200g WG für um die 120€.

Als Rolle soll bei mir eine Baitrunner 6000 OC dran. Bei der Rute bin ich mir noch unsicher.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Avon Angler hat in letzter Zeit einige coole Barbenvideos rausgehauen.
Hier das aktuelle:




​


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Morgen und am Freitag soll es wirklich ungemütlich werden mit scharfem Wind und Zeit ist dann auch knapp.


Georg, was meinst du denn genau? Morgen ist Freitag...


----------



## geomas

^ das war ein „spät in der Nacht-Beitrag” und rein mental war für mich noch Mittwoch


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Die Stelle ist leider unbequem zu beangeln, ich saß schräg verkrampft auf dem Hocker


So was hast du schon öfter geschrieben. Du suchst dir aber auch immer unbequeme Stellen aus. Was man nicht alles in Kauf nimmt für einen guten Fang. 
Petri Heil an euch allen der letzten Tage. Ich fahre mit Alex am Sonntag an die Teiche, das Wetter soll da ja passen, laut Wetterlügenapp. Egal, der Schirm kommt mit, da werden wir uns drunter kuscheln. Morgen mach ich mir Gedanken, welche beiden Ruten mitgenommen werden. Glaube, die Pickerrute war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht am Wasser, die muss mal an der frischen Luft. Kommt gut ins wohlverdiente WE.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Avon Angler hat in letzter Zeit einige coole Barbenvideos rausgehauen.
> Hier das aktuelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Der zieht die Barben ganz locker im sitzen aus dem Wasser. Das ist ein alter Fuchs.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Nimm bitte viele Grüße an Sör Alex mit, Jason, und macht Euch einen prima Angelsonntag. Falls das meiste Kraut schon abgestorben oder rott ist kann man ja etwas leichter fischen - da könnte sich die Picker gut machen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Nimm bitte viele Grüße an Sör Alex mit, Jason, und macht Euch einen prima Angelsonntag. Falls das meiste Kraut schon abgestorben oder rott ist kann man ja etwas leichter fischen - da könnte sich die Picker gut machen.


Die Grüße richte ich gerne aus. Darüber wird er sich freuen. Mir ist in den Jahren, die ich dort angele aufgefallen, dass in dem Großen Teich kaum Kraut vorhanden ist, dagegen der mittlere davon im Sommer voll ist. Mal sehen, wo wir Platz nehmen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Die Grüße richte ich gerne aus. Darüber wird er sich freuen. Mir ist in den Jahren, die ich dort angele aufgefallen, dass in dem Großen Teich kaum Kraut vorhanden ist, dagegen der mittlere davon im Sommer voll ist. Mal sehen, wo wir Platz nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Auch von mir viele Grüsse an Kochtopf, ich wünsch Euch viel Spass und tolle Fänge!


----------



## daci7

Auch von mir nur das Beste für El Potto und seine Crew! Ich hoffe er kommt ab und zu oft genug ans Wasser.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

So, richtiges Mistwetter hier, ich bin aber dennoch los zu ner kurzen späten Patrouille zum Flüsschen. Und ausm Radio volle Möhre Mucke. Eigentlich ist Musik aufm Weg zum Wasser eine sichere Bewerbung für ne Französischlektion, aber heut ist 'der grosse 80er Freitag' im Radio. Na mal sehen. Sonst noch wer am Wasser bei dem Kaiserwetter?


----------



## daci7

Leider nein. Ich habe gerade eine kleine Regenpause (und Mittagsschlafpause der Kinder) genutzt um meinen Köderfischtank im Garten fertig zu stellen. 
Bevor ich das nächste Mal so richtig gemütlich loskommen sollte ich eigentlich auch mal die Daci-Höhle, sprich den Angelkeller, auf Vordermann bringen... aber die Zeit... und die Lust ... 
Ich komm schon gar nicht mehr an meine Schätzchen ran und um in die Feederabteilung vorzudringen bräuchte ich eigentlich schweres Gerät


----------



## Minimax

Verflixt, Polbrille vergessen.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Verflixt, Polbrille vergessen.


solange du die Sonnencreme dabei hast ist doch alles gut


----------



## rhinefisher

Das sieht aber sehr gemütlich aus - fang was Schönes...


----------



## Minimax

Nee, schätze heute hab ich verzockt. Keine Sicher identifizierbaren Bisse bei der Strömung und den Böen. Harzenium zieht auch nicht. Ein Wurf noch, dann schnell zum Alamo-Swim. Oh.. champs elysees..


----------



## Minimax

Au weia.. Ich war kurz vorm Handtuchwurf, und schon mit Eisfingern, da hat mir die Flussgottheit Gnade erwiesen, bis zu dem Erlöserich in der Dämmerung gabs genau einen Biss.







Das war die gerechte Lektion für meine Hybris -nie wieder Musik bei der Anfahrt! Gerade nochmal Glück gehabt. So, jetzt rasch ne Flasche Schampes besorgt, und dann ab zur Missus!
Bibber,klapper,
Minifrier


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Au weia.. Ich war kurz vorm Handtuchwurf, und schon mit Eisfingern, da hat mir die Flussgottheit Gnade erwiesen, bis zu dem Erlöserich in der Dämmerung gabs genau einen Biss.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388163
> 
> 
> Das war die gerechte Lektion für meine Hybris -nie wieder Musik bei der Anfahrt! Gerade nochmal Glück gehabt. So, jetzt rasch ne Flasche Schampes besorgt, und dann ab zur Missus!
> Bibber,klapper,
> Minifrier
> Anhang anzeigen 388164


Petri, geht doch

überlege ob ich Morgenfrüh auch mal los gehe, bin vom letzten mal noch deprimiert und wenn ich dann nix fange falle ich in Winterstarre (zumal ich keine Köderfische für die kalten Tage habe) bis Mai 2022, mal schauen.


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Dämmerungsdöbel, lieber Minimax! 
Kam der auf das „Element” als Köder?

Thomas. - falls es nicht übel regnen oder heftig stürmen sollte zieh doch los. 
Die Tage werden so schnell kürzer jetzt, da wiegt jede vertane Chance doppelt.


----------



## geomas

Morgen steht zuviel Arbeit an, aber am Sonntag-Nachmittag könnte ich nach der Arbeit evtl. noch ne kurze Session bis zur Dämmerung einschieben.
Und kommende Woche gibts recht viel verfügbare Zeit. Vielleicht klappts sogar mit ner Tour aufs Land.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Die Tage werden so schnell kürzer


Richtig, und Ende dieses Monats werden mal wieder die Uhren umgestellt. Noch ne Stunde ehr duster.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Richtig, und Ende dieses Monats werden mal wieder die Uhren umgestellt. Noch ne Stunde ehr duster.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Das geht mir auf den Zeiger.


----------



## Minimax

Jung, Jungs, Jungs,

Ich bin ganz aufgeregt, ich bin aufm Heimweg nochmal zum Amgelladen, um mir frische Schnur auf die Mitchell ziehen zu lassen, und da war der coole Spezikumpel vom Inhaber, der mag mich wegen Oldietackle und England undso jedenfalls wir kamen wieder ins plaudern über alte Rollen und und jedenfalls, sxhaut mal was ich gerade _geschenkt_ bekommen habe:


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Jung, Jungs, Jungs,
> 
> Ich bin ganz aufgeregt, ich bin aufm Heimweg nochmal zum Amgelladen, um mir frische Schnur auf die Mitchell ziehen zu lassen, und da war der coole Spezikumpel vom Inhaber, der mag mich wegen Oldietackle und England undso jedenfalls wir kamen wieder ins plaudern über alte Rollen und und jedenfalls, sxhaut mal was ich gerade _geschenkt_ bekommen habe:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388170


Glückwunsch, 2 der ersten Ambidex Serie. Zudem sehen die noch fabelhaft aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jürgen57

Das sind ja noch alte Schätzchen aus meiner Jugend.Die gehören in einer Vitrine.
War früher ein ganz schön teurer Spaß


----------



## Jason

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Das sind ja noch alte Schätzchen aus meiner Jugend.Die gehören in einer Vitrine.
> War früher ein ganz schön teurer Spaß


Lieber Jürgen, die werden heute noch mit Begeisterung gefischt, weil es gute Rollen sind. Bei einer regelmäßigen Wartung halten die ein Leben lang. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Glückwunsch Minimax , das bedeutet jetzt aber , du mußt öfters deinen Takledealer aufsuchen. (Adresse bitte nur per PN weitergeben)


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Bibber,klapper,
> Minifrier


Standheizung im Auto soll da helfen.


----------



## Minimax

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Das sind ja noch alte Schätzchen aus meiner Jugend.Die gehören in einer Vitrine.
> War früher ein ganz schön teurer Spaß


Ja, das sind meine ersten Ambidexe. Bei den Oldiejungs haben sie offenbar einen guten Ruf, zu Recht, wie ich gerade beim begrabbeln und Kurbeln feststellen.


Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Die gehören in einer Vitrine.


So wie die beiden schnurren, wollen sie glaube ich ganz woanders hin..


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> So wie die beiden schnurren, wollen sie glaube ich ganz woanders hin..


Der Winter kann ja lang werden und bis zum Frühling kann man dann MK5 oder MK6 in der passenden Ambidex-Farbe fertiggestellt haben.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri, geht doch
> 
> überlege ob ich Morgenfrüh auch mal los gehe, bin vom letzten mal noch deprimiert und wenn ich dann nix fange falle ich in Winterstarre (zumal ich keine Köderfische für die kalten Tage habe) bis Mai 2022, mal schauen.


Versuchs unbedingt, ich habe ein gutes Gefühl, und ich wette Deine Megajohnnies haben gerade Herbsthunger 
Oh, und Köfis für den Winter ist ein gutes Stichwort. Mit jedem Grad, das das Quecksilber fällt, wirds schwerer Kleinis zu erhaschen. Einen kleinen Vorrat brauch ich auch noch.


geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum Dämmerungsdöbel, lieber Minimax!
> Kam der auf das „Element” als Köder?


Dankeschön,Konventionelles Tulip. Übrigens ist das Verhalten des 'Elements' bei Regen und Nässe wahrhaft.. widerlich. Stichwort Schmierfilm.


kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Standheizung im Auto soll da helfen.


Das geht vielleicht bei der Festblei-Funkalarm-Angelei, und nen Parkplatz aum Ufer..Aber, nun ja... Erwecken meine Berichte den Eindruck als wär ich ne Delkim-Pus.. ahem, ein Delkim-Funkenmariechen? Hmm?


----------



## kuttenkarl

Standheizung per Zeitschaltuhr programieren und man kommt in ein warmes Auto.  Bei einem Stellungswechsel ist das ganz angenehm.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> *und man kommt in ein warmes Auto.  Bei einem Stellungswechsel ist das ganz angenehm.*



Ich stells mir auch sehr angenehm vor, nach einem Stellungswechsel im warmen Auto zu kommen. 


Edit entschuldige bitte, lieber kuttenkarl, die Vorlage war so gut, ich konnt nicht widerstehen.
Ernsthaft: Man kann doch ohnehin nicht irgendwelche zeitheizungsthingys programmieren, man weiss ja nicht wie es am Wasser läuft. Das ist doch wohl der Maßstab, ob man packt oder bleibt und nicht ob irgendwo irgendeine Thermozeitschaltuhr anspringt.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich stells mir auch sehr angenehm vor, nach einem Stellungswechsel im warmen Auto zu kommen.
> 
> 
> Edit entschuldige bitte, die Vorlage war so gut, ich konnt nicht widerstehen.
> Ernsthaft: Man kann doch ohnehin nicht irgendwelche zeitheizungsthingys programmieren, man weiss ja nicht wie es am Wasser läuft. Das ist doch wohl der Maßstab, ob man packt oder bleibt und nicht irgendeine Thermozeitschaltuhr. Ist alles Walther-Kram.


Ferkel,


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ferkel,


Wird noch diese Nacht gelöscht, der Ruf von St.Minimax darf keinen Schaden nehmen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich stells mir auch sehr angenehm vor, nach einem Stellungswechsel im warmen Auto zu kommen.



Erwischt. 
So langsam spürt man den Einfluss des AB auf den guten Minimax .


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das sind meine ersten Ambidexe.


Das waren die Stationärrollen, welche mir den Glauben an Stationärrollen zurückgegeben haben.. .
Kann man wirklich gut gebrauchen - zumindest im Vergleich zu gewissen Produkten französicher Provenienz....


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @Thomas. - falls es nicht übel regnen oder heftig stürmen sollte zieh doch los.





Minimax schrieb:


> Versuchs unbedingt, ich habe ein gutes Gefühl, und ich wette Deine Megajohnnies haben gerade Herbsthunger



so auf euer zwei Verantwortung mache ich mich jetzt auf dem Weg, sollte ich Schneidern geht es auf euer Konto dann werdet ihr von meinen Anwalt hören (wollte ich immer schon mal sagen bzw schreiben, Geil   ) wegen was auch immer 
allen anderen die es zum Wasser zieht wie immer ein Dickes Petri.


----------



## Thomas.

Fast 2 STUNDEN schon, kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Fast 2 STUNDEN schon, kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388203


Ohje, wenns auf D-Fisch geht sind 2 h ohne Biss viel zu lang zum ausharren. Ich empfehle dringend einen Spotwechsel.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ohje, wenns auf D-Fisch geht sind 2 h ohne Biss viel zu lang zum ausharren. Ich empfehle dringend einen Spotwechsel.


Habe ich doch gerade erst, und jetzt habe ich nach dem ich die Testperson für einen Arbeitskollegen für eine Senf Verköstigung gemacht habe auch noch geschnitten, und natürlich nix dabei,außer 50 Masken im Auto, jetzt weiß ich für was die Dinger gut sind


----------



## Verstrahlt

Blut ins Grundfutter lockt bestimmt paar Fische ;D
Wollte gleich mal kurz an Vereinsweiher neues Futter testen hab vom Kollegen nen ganzen Karton Printen vom letzten Jahr geschenkt bekommen und soeben im Mixer zu Pulver verarbeitet, mal gucken ob die Fische das mögen.


----------



## Thomas.

jup das wars, wider nix, außer Aua (dat saftet immer noch). ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden, es ist die neue Rute die hat nix an ?was auch immer, Morgen werde ich einen letzten versuch starten und wenn innerhalb einer Stunde sich nix tut geht's ab nach Hause.
zur Neuen Rute, die lasse ich zu Hause, und überlege ob ich beim Wichteln mit mache   (soll sich ein anderer damit rumschlagen).


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> jup das wars, wider nix, außer Aua (dat saftet immer noch). ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden, es ist die neue Rute die hat nix an ?was auch immer, Morgen werde ich einen letzten versuch starten und wenn innerhalb einer Stunde sich nix tut geht's ab nach Hause.
> zur Neuen Rute, die lasse ich zu Hause, und überlege ob ich beim Wichteln mit mache   (soll sich ein anderer damit rumschlagen).


Gute Besserung- aber das kommt davon, wenn man am Wasser schlemmt, anstatt mit äußerstem Fanatismus und totaaaaler Hingabe an die Sache dem Zielfiach nachstellt.

Ich bitte Dich, noch mal von einer Anzeige abzusehen, ich habe heute schon meine Strafe erhalten: Ich wurde heute von Mrs. M. unter dem Vorwand von Apfelkuchen, Spaziergang und Köfistippen an den Teichen zum Haus der Missusmama gelockt.
Dort erwartete mich stattdessen die faszinierende Aufgabe händisch einen 4m langen Kabelgraben, doppelte Spatentiefe durxh baumwurzelverseuchte Erde zu ziehen. Jetzt ist mein Elektrolythaushalt im Eimer, die Arme lahm, und die Sonne sinkt. An Ködistippen nicht zu denken.
Wenigstens blieb mir der blöde trockene Apfelkuchen erspart.
Miniächz


----------



## rustaweli

Sorry für die letzten Tage, bin sehr eingespannt gewesen und habe nun noch seit gestern größeren Familienbesuch! 
Dicke Petris sende ich in die Runde! Das mit der Verletzung samt Schneidern tut mir leid Thomas. !
Vielen Dank auch für Eure Antworten zwecks Brotsorte geomas und dem Kescherplatz Minimax ! Gratuliere auch zu den sehr schönen Rollen! Ich habe immer noch keinen passende für meine Picker gefunden vom Gewicht und Stil her. 

Wünsche Euch was und freue mich auf die da kommenden Tage mit mehr Zeit!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch keinen passende für meine Picker gefunden vom Gewicht und Stil .


Ist das denn ne Vintage oder ne moderne Picker?
Nach deiner Besprechung der süssen kleinen Okumafreilaufrolle habe mir ja für die zarte kleine 8ft Darent Valley so eine (und ein weiteres Exemplar auf hohe Kante gelegt)  angeschafft, und sie passt perfekt. 
Vielleicht wär das Miniröllchen ja was für Deine Picker? Oder doch eher was älteres?


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das denn ne Vintage oder ne moderne Picker?
> Nach deiner Besprechung der süssen kleinen Okumafreilaufrolle habe mir ja für die zarte kleine 8ft Darent Valley so eine (und ein weiteres Exemplar auf hohe Kante gelegt)  angeschafft, und sie passt perfekt.
> Vielleicht wär das Miniröllchen ja was für Deine Picker? Oder doch eher was älteres?


Bräuchte etwas für eine "echte" Picker, klassisch und unübertroffen old school. Das ist mein Baby: 









Die Rolle sollte hauptsächlich optisch passen, gedacht für eine 14er Schnur, feinste Montage und Specimen Roach.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ne optisch passende Rolle für das handgebaute Schmuckstück zu finden ist nicht ohne.

An kurzen feinen Pickern mag ich ältere 1000er Shimanos: Perfection & Biomaster.
Mit deren Bremsen habe ich nie Probleme gehabt (okay, bei manchen gebraucht erworbenen klickerts nicht, aber die Bremse an sich tut es).
Die kleinsten Shakespeare Sigma 2200, Größe 025, könnte evtl. auch passen. Die sind aber selten und teuer, glaub ich.
Noch ältere Rollen, wie ich sie an den alten ABUs nutze, also Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2200, würde ich nicht mir 0,14er Mono fischen.
Optisch interessant und zeitlich passend wären evtl. die alten ABU 506/501. Deren Bremse ist wirklich nicht so prall, aber echte Probleme wegen der Bremse hatte ich in der Praxis nie.


PS: oh, das ist wohl neu hier: das AB baut automatisch aus jeder Erwähnung von „Shakespeare” einen amazon-Link.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, noch mal von einer Anzeige abzusehen, ich habe heute schon meine Strafe erhalten: Ich wurde heute von Mrs. M. unter dem Vorwand von Apfelkuchen, Spaziergang und Köfistippen an den Teichen zum Haus der Missusmama gelockt.
> Dort erwartete mich stattdessen die faszinierende Aufgabe händisch einen 4m langen Kabelgraben, doppelte Spatentiefe durxh baumwurzelverseuchte Erde zu ziehen. Jetzt ist mein Elektrolythaushalt im Eimer, die Arme lahm, und die Sonne sinkt. An Ködistippen nicht zu denken.
> Wenigstens blieb mir der blöde trockene Apfelkuchen erspart.


oh man, dann lieber im Finger schneiden und Abscheidern, Missusmama hat mit dir den richtigen Hausknecht gefunden   naja immerhin hast du dafür deine Missus bekommen, jetzt musst du Bluten


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, ne optisch passende Rolle für das handgebaute Schmuckstück zu finden ist nicht ohne.
> 
> An kurzen feinen Pickern mag ich ältere 1000er Shimanos: Perfection & Biomaster.
> Mit deren Bremsen habe ich nie Probleme gehabt (okay, bei manchen gebraucht erworbenen klickerts nicht, aber die Bremse an sich tut es).
> Die kleinsten Shakespeare Sigma 2200, Größe 025, könnte evtl. auch passen. Die sind aber selten und teuer, glaub ich.
> Noch ältere Rollen, wie ich sie an den alten ABUs nutze, also Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2200, würde ich nicht mir 0,14er Mono fischen.
> Optisch interessant und zeitlich passend wären evtl. die alten ABU 506/501. Deren Bremse ist wirklich nicht so prall, aber echte Probleme wegen der Bremse hatte ich in der Praxis nie.
> 
> 
> PS: oh, das ist wohl neu hier: das AB baut automatisch aus jeder Erwähnung von „Shakespeare” einen amazon-Link.


Besten Dank für die Einschätzungen und Empfehlungen!


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Rolle sollte hauptsächlich optisch passen, gedacht für eine 14er Schnur, feinste Montage und Specimen Roach.





geomas schrieb:


> An kurzen feinen Pickern mag ich ältere 1000er Shimanos: Perfection & Biomaster.
> Mit deren Bremsen habe ich nie Probleme gehabt


Shimano und Bremsprobleme in einem Satz gibt es nicht  

rustaweli  Heck oder Frontbremse? und schmeiß die DAM(ist dir die Schnur ausgegangen oder bist du nur Geizig ) da runter sieht verboten aus an der Rute.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> Shimano und Bremsprobleme in einem Satz gibt es nicht
> 
> rustaweli  Heck oder Frontbremse? und schmeiß die DAM(ist dir die Schnur ausgegangen oder bist du nur Geizig ) da runter sieht verboten aus an der Rute.


Hatte damals nichts anderes auf die Schnelle zur Hand und wollte dieses liebe Stück trotzdem einweihen.
Daher sagte ich ja das da noch der richtige Gegenpart fehlt.
Wahrscheinlich eher Front, habe aber bei etwas passendem auch keine Probleme mit Heck!


----------



## Thomas.

ich würde eine ältere Metall Rolle wie die Daiwa GS-1 oder C-1000  nehmen die genannten Shimanos von Geo finde ich schon zu modern, Oder eine Heckbremse zb Shimano Custom in 1000-2000


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> PS: oh, das ist wohl neu hier: das AB baut automatisch aus jeder Erwähnung von „Shakespeare” einen amazon-Link.


irgend wie müssen die schauen wie sie ihren neuen Plunder (nix gegen die Alten) loswerden

Mitchell macht es glaube ich auch
jupp


----------



## daci7

#KöFis_stippen
#Lebendköder

Ich hab heute meine Lebendköderbeschaffung optimiert. Zusätzlich zu Tauwurm, Regenwurm und Dendros/Kompostwürmern gibt es nun auch KöFis aus dem eigenen Garten 

Prämisse für die Baugenehmigung von meiner Holden war, dass es nicht total hässlich aussieht, neben dem Kompost Platz hat und kein Kind drin ersaufen kann - Triplecheck würd ich sagen.
Zwei mal 1000 Liter für KöFis und eventuell auch bald Egel. Ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> oh man, dann lieber im Finger schneiden und Abscheidern, Missusmama hat mit dir den richtigen Hausknecht gefunden   naja immerhin hast du dafür deine Missus bekommen, jetzt musst du Bluten


Ja, ist wohl so. Erneut würde ich gerne ein Gespräch mit zwei gewissen jungen Herren führen, die ich heute nirgendwo entdecken konnte.
Aber diesmal auf Augenhöhe, und ich würd den beiden gerne ein Bier ausgeben: Wer so feinste Antennen für unangenehme Aufgaben entwickelt hat, und mit so unnachahmlicher Sicherheit spurlos verschwinden, auf Tauchstation gehen,  sich aus der Gefahrenzone beamen kann, der hat meine uneingeschränkte Hochachtung verdient. Herrje, die Missus hätt ihre Jungs zum Geheimdienst schicken sollen. Vielleicht verraten sie dem alten Minimax einen Trick oder zwei.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ist wohl so. Erneut würde ich gerne ein Gespräch mit zwei gewissen jungen Herren führen, die ich heute nirgendwo entdecken konnte.
> Aber diesmal auf Augenhöhe, und ich würd den beiden gerne ein Bier ausgeben: Wer so feinste Antennen für unangenehme Aufgaben entwickelt hat, und mit so unnachahmlicher Sicherheit spurlos verschwinden, auf Tauchstation gehen,  sich aus der Gefahrenzone beamen kann, der hat meine uneingeschränkte Hochachtung verdient. Herrje, die Missus hätt ihre Jungs zum Geheimdienst schicken sollen. Vielleicht verraten sie dem alten Minimax einen Trick oder zwei.


dat haben die bestimmt von Omamissus geerbt


----------



## Hecht100+

Vieleicht kennen sie das Mimensapiel deiner Missus besser als du selbst. Oder sie haben einen 7ten Sinn entwickelt im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> dat haben die bestimmt von Omamissus geerbt


Im Gegentum. Mamamissus und ihre Tochter sind die begabtesten Schuhanzieherrinnen der Welt, nichts ist zu mühevoll, anstrengend oder sinnlos das sie sich nicht selbst drauf stürzen würden, wie Raben auf die Augen von Gehenkten.
Während ich gemütlich mein Gräblein buddelte hat das arbeitsamste Muttertochtergespann aller Zeiten gemeinsam nen Baumstamm gefichtenmopedt, Teerpappe von Dachkanten weggeflext, und ne _leibhaftige Mauer eingerissen_, die Götter seien meine Zeugen und zur Entspannung Laub geharkt und all so Zeugs. Die sind wie Jason mit Busen.
Das ist ja das perfide: wenn man auch nur heimlich eine Raucht, oder 5 Minuten Verschnaufpause, kommt sofort die Herzensdame oder ihre 75jährige Mutter angesprungen und übernimmt die Aufgabe, so das man sich wie ein Schuft fühlen muss, und schön auf Trab bleibt.


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute meine Lebendköderbeschaffung optimiert. Zusätzlich zu Tauwurm, Regenwurm und Dendros/Kompostwürmern gibt es nun auch KöFis aus dem eigenen Garten
> 
> Prämisse für die Baugenehmigung von meiner Holden war, dass es nicht total hässlich aussieht, neben dem Kompost Platz hat und kein Kind drin ersaufen kann - Triplecheck würd ich sagen.
> Zwei mal 1000 Liter für KöFis und eventuell auch bald Egel. Ich bin zufrieden!



Daumen hoch  schaut gut aus.
Da hab ich gleich mal eine Frage wie filterst Du Deine Köfihälterung ?

Gruß Frank


Ps. Meine Köfihälterung ist damals etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen 35000 Liter Koiteich


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Daumen hoch  schaut gut aus.
> Da hab ich gleich mal eine Frage wie filterst Du Deine Köfihälterung ?
> 
> Gruß Frank
> 
> 
> Ps. Meine Köfihälterung ist damals etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen 35000 Liter Koiteich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388270


Cool. Wie ist es, meiden die Fische nach einiger Zeit bestimmte Köder, oder bleiben sie arglos? Bestand und Gewässer sind ja sehr begrenzt?


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Cool. Wie ist es, meiden die Fische nach einiger Zeit bestimmte Köder, oder bleiben sie arglos? Bestand und Gewässer sind ja sehr begrenzt?



Die sind nur zum angucken, naja ich hab mal vor einem Jahr einen Popup ohne Haken ausprobiert ich wollte mal schauen wie die sich verhalten und eingeschlürft werden naja bei den Gierschlunden kam der Popup nicht mal auf Grund.
Das war also ne Nullnummer um irgendwelche Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen.


----------



## Minimax

Nächtliche Grüsse, liebe Stammtischbrüder.

Ich hab vor ca. 2 Stunden über die Wicklungen gefühlt: glatt, trocken, wie es sein soll 12h nach dem zweiten Lackierdurchgang. Keine Blasen oder Nasen.  Dann hab ich den Griffknauf am Drechselbänkchen für ne letzte Passung nachgeschliffen, gebohrt und die Abschlusskappe eingepasst und mit epoxi gesichert. Und schliesslich noch auf den Blank meinen Otto draufgeschrieben.

Ich glaube, also.. Ich hab alles beachtet.. also, so wie es aussieht ist die 'Minimax Mk. V' gerade eben fertig geworden. Ich glaub.. also meines Wissens.. also soweit ich das sehe... die Rute ist nun fertig und einsatzbereit, es gibt nichts mehr zu tun. Nach all den Wochen. Einfach so. Mitten in der Nacht. 

Wie soll ich denn jetzt schlafen?


----------



## daci7

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Daumen hoch  schaut gut aus.
> Da hab ich gleich mal eine Frage wie filterst Du Deine Köfihälterung ?
> 
> Gruß Frank
> 
> 
> Ps. Meine Köfihälterung ist damals etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen 35000 Liter Koiteich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388270


Das sieht mal richtig gut aus! Ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von Gartenteichen, aber DAS hat Stil.
Noch Filter ich überhaupt nichts - die armen Wichte, die meinen Tank bis Mittwoch testen, kommen schon so klar - ich fütter ja auch nicht bis dahin.
Generell ist ein Eigenbau aus einem HT-Rohr geplant, dass ich mit Filtermaterial fülle in Kombination mit einem Eimer mit Pflanzen, den ich ins Becken hänge.
Dann wird die Filteranlage in dem linken Becken eingebaut, beide Becken unten miteinander verbunden und über die Pumpe wird dann zirkuliert, also das gefiltert Wasser von links nach rechts gepumpt.
So hätte ich rechts ein "freies" Becken mit KöFis, die ich oft brauche, und links könnte ich entweder andere Fischarten oder Langzeit-Insassen oder oder oder halten.
Time will tell ...
Groetjes
David

PS: Minimax , wann stellst du uns denn deine Neue vor? Und: hast du keine Angst, dass deine bisherige Lieblingsdame das garnicht witzig findet? Ein Umbruch im Rutenstall steht bevor, eine neue Hackordnung muss ausgetüftelt werde ... und das zur heißen Phase im Jahresverlauf. Mutig.


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich einen letzten versuch starten und wenn innerhalb einer Stunde sich nix tut geht's ab nach Hause.


ich habe keine Lust  bleibe glaube ich zu Hause und nerve meine Frau


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ist die 'Minimax Mk. V' gerade eben fertig geworden.



Toll.
Wir wollen Bilder sehen.


----------



## Los 2

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe keine Lust  bleibe glaube ich zu Hause und nerve meine Frau


Keine Lust zum Angeln? Das gibt es doch gar nicht


----------



## Tobias85

Ohje, über 30 Seiten Ükel hab ich gestern nachholen müssen. So viele riesige Pferdegründlinge, dicke Giebel und schöne Herbstrotaugen wurden gefangen und die Köderexperimente laufen auch schon wieder auf Hochtouren. Im Berliner Untergrund wird an neuen Geheimwaffen gearbeitet und unsere Posenbauer zaubern weiter ein Meisterwerk nach dem anderen aus dem Hut. So muss Ükel. 

Meiner einer ist derzeit verschnupft. Vielleicht ergibt sich durch den Zwangsurlaub so die eine oder andere Stunde am Wasser, ansonsten muss ich mir euer Treiben weiter vom Schreibtisch aus anschauen.

Was wurde eigentlich aus unseren UK-Reisenden? Hab ich die Berichte dazu übersehen oder sind die bis heute am River Avon versackt?


----------



## Jason

Sitzen in der warmen Sonne und genießen den schönen Herbsttag. Bisher gab es 2 Plötze und und El Potto einen kleinen Hecht auf Maden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri euch beiden


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Sitzen in der warmen Sonne und genießen den schönen Herbsttag. Bisher gab es 2 Plötze und und El Potto einen kleinen Hecht auf Maden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388292
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri Jungs und liebe Grüße an El Potto.
Ich sitz auch am Wasser, aber bei mir tut sich nix.


----------



## Skott

Ist das das erste öffentliche Bild der MK V, Mini???


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Ist das das erste öffentliche Bild der MK V, Mini???


Oha, stimmt.
Und das ist das zweite 




Ist aber hartes Brot heute, die Fische beißen schlecht. Dem armen Burschen hier hat jemand brutal den Haken aus dem Mäulchen gerissen


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri, Minimax und Gratulation zur MK 5.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, stimmt.
> Und das ist das zweite
> Anhang anzeigen 388301
> 
> Ist aber hartes Brot heute, die Fische beißen schlecht. Dem armen Burschen hier hat jemand brutal den Haken aus dem Mäulchen gerissen



Eine Rute für die manikürten Hände eines Edelmannes....

Zur Rolle sag ich nix.
Das ist für deine Verhältnisse ja schon endgeiler High Tech Stuff....


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Minimax 
kannst du mir vielleicht etwas mehr zur Rute verraten(Länge und ca.WG), der Blank gefällt mir sehr, eben so das Goldzeugs, und es sieht so aus als ob dort sehr viele Ringe drauf sind (Bild1) oder täuscht das?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde!

Ich war auch am Wasser aber unükelig:




__





						Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen
					

Zwei Bisse und Nachleüfer mehr nicht. Buuuuuu.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, stimmt.
> Und das ist das zweite


Petri zum Fisch und zur wirklich schicken Rute! Ist eigentlich ne Serienproduktion geplant? Frage für einen Freund...   

Ein herzliches Petri natürlich auch an den Zwergenteich sowie an den Fänger der Mecklenburger Streifendöbel.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, stimmt.
> Und das ist das zweite
> Anhang anzeigen 388301
> 
> Ist aber hartes Brot heute, die Fische beißen schlecht. Dem armen Burschen hier hat jemand brutal den Haken aus dem Mäulchen gerissen


Wußte nun wirklich nicht welches Smiley zu verwenden angebracht wäre! Daher ein Petri zum schönen Dickkopf, Mitgefühl für das arme Kerlchen und Chapeau zur gelungenen Rute! Gefällt mir sehr auf den ersten Blick. Der Schriftzug und der geschwungene Kork vorne sind sehr schick! 

Petri auch in Richtung Jason und danke noch für die Rollenantwort Thomas. !


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank für Euren Zuspruch Jungs! Ich schreib heut später am Abend was zu Rute mit Bildern im Rutenbauthread. 
Erstmal ein herzliches Petri an den Professor Tinca zu Hecht&Barsch. Ich bin gespannt was Jason und Kochtopf so alles an den Teichen erlebt haben. Und Tobsen Tobias85 (gute Besserung!) hat recht, was ist eigentlich aus dem Pilger E4tSleepGoFishing geworden?

Bei mir selbst blieb bei herzlichsten Wetter bei dem einen Johnnie mit dem Glasgow grin. Naja Hauptsache am Wasser,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, stimmt.
> Und das ist das zweite
> Anhang anzeigen 388301
> 
> Ist aber hartes Brot heute, die Fische beißen schlecht. Dem armen Burschen hier hat jemand brutal den Haken aus dem Mäulchen gerissen


Tolles Teil und zumindest farblich sehr stimmige Kombi mit der Rolle, Minimax, wobei ich auch ausgesprochner DAIWA-Fan bin...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schreib heut später am Abend was zu Rute mit Bildern im Rutenbauthread.



Ja bitte!
Die Schnappschüsse sehen schon sehr gut und interessant aus.


----------



## Jason

Guten Abend liebe Ükelgemeinschaft. Ja, wie soll ich anfangen? Ich sag es mal so, nicht viel gefangen aber es war ein wunderschöner Tag. Top Wetter, das die Laune hervorragend war, es war schon fast T-Shirt Wetter. 
4 Ruten wurden für den Friedfischfang ausgelegt, alle mit Mais und Maden bestückt. Den ersten Fisch konnte Kochtopf landen, ist zwar unükelig, aber der Kleine hat die 3 Maden am 16er Haken vom Grund genommen und wollte damit abziehen. 





Da isser. Schnell sauber abgehakt und zurück damit. 
Alle eure Grüße hab ich selbstverständlich ihm ausgerichtet und er sagte "Danke Jason". Er hat noch ein Bild mit meinem Handy von sich gemacht.





"Zeig das den Ükelbrüdern", Also er lebt noch und ist noch genauso hübsch wie immer.  





Hier seine Sarah Jane, die den Schniepel gefangen hat.





Von den Rotaugen konnte ich 5 Stück an Land ziehen, Alex hat eine gefangen





Wie schon erwähnt, es war das absolutes Kaiserwetter. Wir hatten alle Ruten auf Grund, mit der Pose wäre die Bisserkennung schwierig gewesen. Das Bild sagt alles.   










Der 3. Barsch, den ich an den Teichen gefangen habe. An der Wand mit der Zitterspitze konnte ich den Biss von dem Racker nicht erkennen, so das er die Maden tief geschluckt hatte. Glücklicherweise konnte der haken schonend gelöst werden und er schwimmt wieder.  

Bei dem tollen Wetter durfte natürlich der Grill nicht fehlen und wie haben uns ein paar Würstchen gebrutzelt. 
Wie unser phirania . Hat jemand was von ihm gehört?
Im allem war es ein angenehmer Tag mit interessanten Gesprächen und wir hatten viel Spaß. Bei meinen Allroundschuhen hat sich eine Sohle komplett gelöst, die waren echt schon alt und liegen jetzt in der Tonne. Ich hatte meine Wattstiefel noch dabei und zog diese an. Alex konnte es natürlich nicht lassen, einen von seinen Sprüchen rauszuhauen, "Jason, du siehst total geil aus in den Nuttenstiefeln". 






Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht.
Petri Heil Jason .


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil @Jason .


Aber El Potto hat doch auch was gefangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri für Kochtopf und Jason und danke für den schönen Bericht und den Schnappschuss von Alex. 

Und auch ein Petri an Professor Tinca 

Und wenn ich jetzt wen vergessen habe an diesen Wochenende, auch dorthin ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil den glücklichen Fängern,
ich konnt mich nur für eine Stunde absetzen dann erst mal das Boot ausgeschöpft  ca. 160 Liter Regenwasser wollten endlich in die Jeetzel
und danach noch zwei, drei Stellen vorbereitet für das Frühjahr, sprich den Wildwuchs einiger Weiden entgegengewirkt. 
Aber Wetter war erstklassig nur schade das keine Zeit zum Fischen war meine Kleine (2Jahre) wollte Drachen steigen lassen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Ükelgemeinschaft. Ja, wie soll ich anfangen? Ich sag es mal so, nicht viel gefangen aber es war ein wunderschöner Tag. Top Wetter, das die Laune hervorragend war, es war schon fast T-Shirt Wetter.
> 4 Ruten wurden für den Friedfischfang ausgelegt, alle mit Mais und Maden bestückt. Den ersten Fisch konnte Kochtopf landen, ist zwar unükelig, aber der Kleine hat die 3 Maden am 16er Haken vom Grund genommen und wollte damit abziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da isser. Schnell sauber abgehakt und zurück damit.
> Alle eure Grüße hab ich selbstverständlich ihm ausgerichtet und er sagte "Danke Jason". Er hat noch ein Bild mit meinem Handy von sich gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Zeig das den Ükelbrüdern", Also er lebt noch und ist noch genauso hübsch wie immer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier seine Sarah Jane, die den Schniepel gefangen hat.
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von den Rotaugen konnte ich 5 Stück an Land ziehen, Alex hat eine gefangen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, es war das absolutes Kaiserwetter. Wir hatten alle Ruten auf Grund, mit der Pose wäre die Bisserkennung schwierig gewesen. Das Bild sagt alles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der 3. Barsch, den ich an den Teichen gefangen habe. An der Wand mit der Zitterspitze konnte ich den Biss von dem Racker nicht erkennen, so das er die Maden tief geschluckt hatte. Glücklicherweise konnte der haken schonend gelöst werden und er schwimmt wieder.
> 
> Bei dem tollen Wetter durfte natürlich der Grill nicht fehlen und wie haben uns ein paar Würstchen gebrutzelt.
> Wie unser phirania . Hat jemand was von ihm gehört?
> Im allem war es ein angenehmer Tag mit interessanten Gesprächen und wir hatten viel Spaß. Bei meinen Allroundschuhen hat sich eine Sohle komplett gelöst, die waren echt schon alt und liegen jetzt in der Tonne. Ich hatte meine Wattstiefel noch dabei und zog diese an. Alex konnte es natürlich nicht lassen, einen von seinen Sprüchen rauszuhauen, "Jason, du siehst total geil aus in den Nuttenstiefeln".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Was für ein schöner, sonniger Angelbericht, vielen Dank! Ich freu mich immer sehram den Wochenenden wenn noch andere Ükel mitükeln!   erzöhl dem Kochtopf mal das er ein bisschen wie Matze Koch aussieht, da kriegt er bestimmt nen hochstufigen Kinski

Astacus74 Mach dir nichts draus, ich schätzte Drachensteigenlassen mit der Thronfolgerin ist 1000mal wichtiger als Angeln 


Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Minimax
> kannst du mir vielleicht etwas mehr zur Rute verraten(Länge und ca.WG), der Blank gefällt mir sehr, eben so das Goldzeugs, und es sieht so aus als ob dort sehr viele Ringe drauf sind (Bild1) oder täuscht das?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja bitte!
> Die Schnappschüsse sehen schon sehr gut und interessant aus.


Ich hab gerade eine Beschreibung der Rute  im rutenbauthread eingestellt


Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Kollegen,
> 
> ich habe auch nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine Rute aufgebaut die ich im Folgenden vorstellen möchte, die "Minimax Mk. V" Sie ist in vielerlei Hinsicht mit der Mk IV (der OCC-Rute) vergleichbar- da beide auf einem Meerforellenblank aufgebaut sind. Allerdings stand bei der älteren Rute die Allroundigkeit im Vordergrund, während ich die neue Rute explizit für das Angeln auf Döbel im kleinen Fluss mit mäßiger bis flotter Strömung mit leichter Grundmontage und gelegentlich mit Pose gebaut habe*.
> Anhang anzeigen 388330
> 
> 
> Die Rute ist auf dem leichten Meerforellenblank Rainshadow XST in 2,92m/Wg 8-28g von Batson aufgebaut. Da ich unbedingt auf 3,05m (10ft) kommen wollte habe ich das HT mit einem eingeschobenen Stück einer defekten Telespin, die ich von meinem Angeldealer geschnorrt habe verlängert. Die ungleich lange Teilung hat einen sehr angenehmen Nebeneffekt: Wenn die beiden Teile beim Transport zusammengelascht sind, ragt das Stabile Handteil oben und unten über das ST hinaus und schützt so die empfindliche Spitze/Tülle. Der Blank ist kurz gesagt, wundervoll, er ist schnell, aber dennoch parabol, und erfüllt endlich meinen Wunsch nach Bisserkennung über Spitze. Insgesamt bringt es die Mk V auf 156g. Damit ist sie kein Leichtgewicht, aber liegt in der unteren Hälfte was kommerzielle Meforuten gleicher Länge und Wg, ich bin zufrieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 388331
> 
> 
> Bei den RIngen habe ich keine Experimente gewagt, sondern, wie bereits bei der Mk. II, III, IV, die guten, einfachen Fuji Alconite BLVAGS bzw. für das Handteil die Zweistegversion BSVAG gewählt. Ausserdem hatte ich noch einige davon auf Lager, und sie sind nicht mehr leicht zu bekommen. Die Ringwahl war ne Qual übers Internet, wie einfach wäre es, wenn man die mit Fingern und AUge in einem echtent Geschäft auswählen könnte,
> ich habe mich für 9+1 Ringe entschieden, bei 10ft also mehr als für nen Spinnaufbau, aber einen weniger als für ne klassische Friedfischrute. Man kann sehr verrückt werden, was die Ringabstände betrifft und endlos um millimeter herumfummeln- ich habe nach einer geheimen Spezialformel, intensiven Berechnungen und endlosen Testreihen eine für mich stimmige Lösung gefunden** Man kann darüber diskutieren ob dem Blank ein weiterer Ring gut getan hätte.
> Anhang anzeigen 388332
> 
> 
> Der Griff ist aus Kork in annehmbarer Qualität. Er ist länger als meine bisherigen EIgenbauten, und entspricht etwa der Länge heutiger Friedfischruten. Ich finde das beim Zwiehändigen Werfen als etwas unpraktisch, aber da ich in den letzten Monaten ärgerlicherweise so eine Art Tennisarm ewntwickelt habe, ist der verlängerte Griff und damit die höhere Position der Rute (Ich stelle die Rute steil auf einem Bankstick ab) beim Anhieb schmerzfrei und ich bin schneller.
> Die Mk. V ist erste Rute mit einem echten Schraubrollenhalter, die ich aufgebaut habe, bisher habe ich einen einfachen Korkgriff mit Schieberingen gewählt. Es gibt keine technischen Gründe, ich wollte es einfach mal so machen. Um das Gewinde zu verbergen habe ich einen normalne Fuji DPS mit ner KPDS Mutter und ner Korktrompete*** verbaut. Ich bin kein Freund langer Vorgriffe, also habe ich beides mit dem Dremel gekürzt.
> EIn Hakenhalter ist bei meiner mobilen Angelei unerläßlich, aber Klapphalter sind Schrott, und Bogenhalter weichen dem Haken zu gerne bei Wind, Wetter und Nervosität aus. Ich habe also einen Miniminifliegenring als Hakenhalter und Stopper für den KPDS eingebaut. Zusammen mit der WIcklung, zwischenzeitlichem Lackieren und der Installation des Vorgriffs war das insgesamt eine schlimme Fummelei.
> Anhang anzeigen 388333
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388334
> 
> 
> So, kommen wir zum wichtigstem, dem Bling.
> Ich war ja durch die Farbbeschreibung im Internet ("Titanium Chrome") schon vorgewarnt, als der Blamk dann wie der FInger vom bösen Terminator in meiner Bude _gleißte_ war mir endgültig klar: Das kann keine dezente Retrorute wie Mk. II-IV. werden. Also bin ich umgeschwenkt, und hab die Mk V mit nem komplexen Screw-Down Rollenhalter versehen und noch extra Zierringe reingequetscht. Passen ja auch zu meinem traditionellen Windingcheck in Gold. Dazu habe ich strategische Wicklungen noch mit einem Gold-Trim versehen- Und schliesslich steht das "Minimax Mk V" nun nicht in krakeliger Tusche. sondern in Gold auf dem Blank. Mir gefällts, und ich steh dazu.
> Anhang anzeigen 388335
> 
> 
> Überhaupt finde ich das Farbschema Titan-Schwarz-Gold wirklich cool. Passend zur Blankfarbe und den Applikationen heb ich mir für die Rute eine Daiwa Exceler Lt in der 3000er Größe angeschafft. Die Große Spule ist mit dem FInger leicht zu erreichen, und fürs Handling hab ich daran eine 2500er Kurbel drangeschraubt, fürs goldene Extrabling und dem pillow-Knauf, der dem schlechten T Knauf in jeder Hinsicht überlegen ist.
> ALs Zweite Rolle der Wahl fürs Posenangeln und die schöne Jahreszeit würde ich ne Youngs&Sons Lightweight dranschrauben, ebenfalls in Titan-Schwarz-Gold
> Anhang anzeigen 388336
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388337
> 
> 
> So, das wäre sie, die Minimax Mk. V. Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden -klar, besser geht immer- und denke es ist eine gelungene Rute für die ihr zugedachte Aufgabe. Ich freue mich auf unsere Gemeinsamen Abenteuer am Wasser,
> Herzliche Grüsse, Euer
> Minimax
> 
> 
> *DIe ganze Idee, leichte Meerforellenblanks für Friedfischruten zu benutzen verdanke ich unserem schmerzlich vermissten Andal , für den Hinweis auf den wirklich tollen Blank bin ich Nordlichtangler zu Dank verpflichtet, und Professor Tinca gab mir während des Bauens nicht nur dieser Rute manch wertvollen Tip, ebenso wie die ganze Ükelgemeinde. Alle Komponennten Stammen von Tackle24 und von Weckesser. Damit sind auch die Hauptschuldigen, die mich in den Wahnsinn des Rutenbauens getrieben haben genannt.
> **Ok, also ich hab in etwa die Abstände von der Mk IV übertragen, die RInge Mit Kreppband fiixiert und bin angeln gegangen. Nach 3 Swims, 8 Döbelen und einer Brasse dachte ich mir: kann man so lassen.
> ***Somit stellt die Trompete ein typologisches Rudiment dar: Ihre Aufgabe war ja zu verhindern, das die Schubringe über den Griff hinaus hochrutschen, was ja durch den Schraubrollenhalter wegfällt. Ich mag aber die Trompeten/Zwiebelgriffe und sie sind sozusagen ein Markenzeichen meiner wenigen RUten.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> @Astacus74 Mach dir nichts draus, ich schätzte Drachensteigenlassen mit der Thronfolgerin ist 1000mal wichtiger als Angeln



Da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen, sie ist halt auch der Grund das das Wasser mich zur Zeit sehr selten sieht und das beste was mir und meiner Holden passiert ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Schöner Bericht Jason...und schön, den Alex auch mal wieder gesehen zu haben.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht aus dem Zwergenland, lieber Jason und Petri zu Euren Fängen. Schön, daß es Sör Alex dem Anschein nach gut geht.

PS: gut von Dir zu lesen, Tobias85 !


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute nach der Arbeit auch am Wasser, habe nicht geschneidert, aber 2 Plötz von ziemlich klein bis definitiv äußerst klein blieben die einzige Ausbeute. Habe eine unfaßbare Anzahl an Bissen versemmelt. Immerhin konnte ich die Kamera-Speicherkarte anstelle des Keschers füllen und etwas Sonne tanken.

Ich schreib irgendwann morgen was dazu. Mit etwas Glück gehts nachmittags an den Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> erzöhl dem Kochtopf mal das er ein bisschen wie Matze Koch aussieht, da kriegt er bestimmt nen hochstufigen Kinski


Hab ich gemacht und er sagte das du Recht hast. Der Junge ist so gelassen in letzter Zeit.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Tja, also gestern und heute war ich jeweils nachmittags am Wasser. Mit sehr überschaubarem Erfolg. Genossen hab ich es dennoch.

Insgesamt gab es etwa 8 Plötz von durchschnittlich etwa 11cm Kürze. Dazu heute noch einen „Skimmer”-Brassen von etwas über 20cm, der sich selbst quer gehakt hatte und mir für ein paar Sekunden die Illusion verschaffte, etwas größeres an der Strippe zu haben.

Gestern hatte ich sehr viele Fehlbisse, heute etwas weniger davon, aber immer noch zu viel. 
Vielleicht muß ich wieder mit meinen „Glücks-Pickern” und „aufgeschnittener Schlaufe”-Montage anrücken, damit eds was wird.

Habe heute erstmalig das Fjuka-Zeugs probiert (also nicht probiert im Sinne von gekostet), und zwar die Ausführung 3mm Micro in gelb. 
Micro trifft es ganz gut - ich habe 2 dieser Weichpellets zusammengeknetet und dann an nem 18er Haken angeboten. 
Ein einzelnes 3mm-Dings würde wohl eher einen feinen 20er Haken erfordern.
Es gab auch sofort (ohne Vorfüttern) Genuckel, erst der dritte Anhieb saß und brachte einen Micro-Plötz.
Ich werde diese knetbaren Softpellets sicher ab und an probieren als Alternativköder.

Breadpunch brachte aber mehr Bisse als die durchprobierten Alternativen (Dosenmais, Fjuka, Bait-Tech Softhooker, Made und Caster).





Auch die hanseatischen Nager bevorzugten Brot. Nachdem das Brot (für sie) alle war, knabberten sie alte Caster wie einen Snack. Putzig.
Eine Stockente war auch ganz heiß auf Caster, fand ich interessant, die ging auch einem Pico-Plötz bei dessen Landung hinterher.





3000er Biomaster an der 10 Ft Winner - irgendwie mag ich die Rolle, auch wenn sie nicht so supersmooth läuft wie die Aero GTM...

Weil ich zuletzt sehr fleißig war habe ich mir diese Woche etwas mehr Freizeit eingeräumt. 
Deshalb kann ich morgen wohl den nächsten kleinen Ansitz starten.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Auch die hanseatischen Nager bevorzugten Brot. Nachdem das Brot (für sie) alle war, knabberten sie alte Caster wie einen Snack. Putzig.


da wäre ich ab nach Hause, ich mag die nicht . Trotzdem ein Herzliches Petri


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> da wäre ich ab nach Hause, ich mag die nicht . Trotzdem ein Herzliches Petri


Oje, schätze Nosferatu in der Herzog-Fassung ist dann nicht unbedingt dein Lieblingsfim?


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, schätze Nosferatu in der Herzog-Fassung ist dann nicht unbedingt dein Lieblingsfim?


nee nicht wirklich, aber da liegt es am Schauspieler den ich im Gegensatz zu vielen überhaupt nicht mag, dafür seine Tochter um so mehr.
Ben die Ratte fand ich vor vielen Monden aber Klasse.
Ich hasse Ratten, wie gesagt sehe ich eine pack ich ein, mit einer der Gründe warum ich nicht Nachts fische.


----------



## geomas

Die beiden Ratten hier hab ich schon oft beobachtet. Die wirken eher wie groß geratene Mäuse, gar nicht wie ne gemeine riesige Kanalratte aus den Legenden.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich hasse Ratten, wie gesagt sehe ich eine pack ich ein, mit einer der Gründe warum ich nicht Nachts fische.


Ganz richtig. Wenn man eine besondere Abneigung gegen etwas hat, dann muss man sich dem nicht auch noch extra aussetzen. Wir alle haben unsere Vorlieben und Abneigungen. Wenns so ist, dann ists halt so.




Thomas. schrieb:


> nee nicht wirklich, aber da liegt es am Schauspieler den ich im Gegensatz zu vielen überhaupt nicht mag, dafür seine Tochter um so mehr.


Er selbst ja auch, in etwas ..ungesundem Maße. Nuff said,  Friede seiner Asche.
Ich freu mich bei dem Film über Werners Regie, und Bruno Ganz und die göttliche Adjani als Schauspieler, (Obwohl Adjani ja nichts mehr machen musste als ihre himmlischen Augen aufzreissen und sich zu fürchten)


----------



## Jason

Da komm ich doch heute Abend abgekämpft und schwach von der Arbeit nach Hause, da beschwert sich doch meine Frau über die Ordnung und Sauberkeit in *meinem* Angelzimmer. 




1. Ich kann nichts dazu, dass ich so wenig Platz und zu viele Angelsachen habe.
2. Ist das mein Reich und hier kann ich tun, was ich will.
3. Kann sie froh sein, dass bald die dunkele Jahreszeit anbricht, dann habe ich Zeit mal durchzufegen.
4. Bin ich dankbar, das sie hier nicht mitliest. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> da beschwert sich doch meine Frau über die Ordnung und Sauberkeit in *meinem* Angelzimmer.


da hast du ja noch richtig Glück das sie sich nur beschwert, meine sacht nix und räumt auf wenn ich nicht da bin, ich bekomme jedes mal die Krise weil ich nichts widerfinde, und wenn ich dann was sage, kommt der Spruch deine Vitrinen müssten auch mal wider Staubgeputzt und die Scheiben gemacht werden, OHHHH da bin ich dann ganz ruhig und will sie nicht weiter provozieren, ich dann, ja Schatz machen wir wenn ich Urlaub habe (nächste Woche), habe aber am WE schon vorgearbeitet die ist mir zu pingelig.


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Kann sie froh sein, dass bald die dunkele Jahreszeit anbricht, dann habe ich Zeit mal durchzufegen.


dann gib mal Gas nach dem 21.12 werden die Tage wider länger, der Countdown läuft


----------



## Ukel

Jason schrieb:


> Da komm ich doch heute Abend abgekämpft und schwach von der Arbeit nach Hause, da beschwert sich doch meine Frau über die Ordnung und Sauberkeit in *meinem* Angelzimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ich kann nichts dazu, dass ich so wenig Platz und zu viele Angelsachen habe.
> 2. Ist das mein Reich und hier kann ich tun, was ich will.
> 3. Kann sie froh sein, dass bald die dunkele Jahreszeit anbricht, dann habe ich Zeit mal durchzufegen.
> 4. Bin ich dankbar, das sie hier nicht mitliest.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn ich ein Foto von meinem Keller-Angelzimmer hier einstellen würde, könntest du mit Lob von deiner werten Gattin ob deiner Ordnung rechnen. Bei mir läuft es nach dem Motto "nur ein Genie steigt durch die Unordnung"....und jawoll, ich steige da durch


----------



## geomas

So, der Pegel ist ca. 20-30 cm über normal, das Wetter naja, also geht's nachher los. Dann wieder mit der Glücks-Picker von Silstar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Fisch- und Rattenfängern von gestern.

Viel Erfolg nachher, Georg.


----------



## daci7

Bin beim Kellerthema ganz bei Ukel - falls ich dazu komme (und es bis in den Keller schaffe), stell ich später mal ein paar Bildchen ein, damit die Kollegen Jason und Thomas.  ein paar Argumente zur Hand haben


----------



## Drillsucht69

Wer Ordnung hat, der ist nur zu faul zum suchen   …


----------



## Los 2

Und nur das Genie überblickt das Chaos


----------



## Tikey0815

Wer nichts zu finden hat, ist Minimalist


----------



## daci7

Hier ein kurzer Schnappschuss aus meine Höhle - praktisch im Vorbeigehen geschossen.


----------



## Los 2

Na alter Schwede, so eine “Höhle“ hätte ich auch gern.
In mir steigt gerade etwas Neid auf.


----------



## Minimax

Seid mal froh daß Eure bessere Hälften ein wenig auf den Füllstand Eurer Mancaves achten, bzw. auf die territoriale Begrenzung Eures Einflussbereichs. Wir Jungs sind für den Pflegegrad des trauten Heimes in etwa das, was schnellwachsende Industriegesellschaften auf montaner Grundlage für empfindliche Ökosysteme sind.

Ich habe ja bekanntlich mein eigenes 3 Zimmer Reich, in das Mrs.Minimax sich nicht einmischt (jedenfalls nicht ohne Hazmat-Suit). Sehr angenehm, aber auch sehr anfällig für katastrophales Chaos.
Im Augenblick z.B. muss ich leider feststellen, daß innerhalb der letzten paar Tage in meiner Wohnung ein _totales Umkipp-Ereignis _(ihr wisst sicher, was ich meine) stattgefunden hat, und zwar _in allen Räumen gleichzeitig._ Sitz- und Liegeflächen sind auch betroffen und werden bereits knapp, die Geschirrreserven gehen ebenfalls zur Neige, ganz zu schweigen von den Unterwäschevorräten. Jetzt muss ich handeln, äußerst fatal.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich handeln, äußerst fatal.




5l Sprit, n Streichholz und du kannst woanders nochmal ganz von vorn anfangen.


----------



## Los 2

Das würde ich mir überlegen bei den Spritpreisen


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Abriß vom heutigen Angeltag: 






Schön wars am Wasser, gefangen hab ich auch was, diesmal überwiegend, aber nicht nur, Kleinis.

Vormittags war ich etwas flußaufwärts meiner üblichen Stelle. Es lief sehr zäh. Hatte die 2,60m Silstar-Picker dabei und eine alte wunderbare Tri-Cast-Feeder. Habe viel probiert, der einzige Fisch biß, nachdem ich den Haken von einem 12er mittlerer Drahtstärke (Guru Feeder Special oder ähnlich) gegen einen recht dünndrahtigen 14er Gamakatsu Light Feeder getauscht hatte. Wirklich - lange Zeit nix, jedenfalls kein beherzter Biß, Haken gegen ein leichtes Modell getauscht, 3 Minuten später Fisch. Und zwar ein guter - 50er Brassen. Wieder ein kräftiger Gegner für die zarte Picker. Ach ja - Köder war Breadpunch.

Nachmittags war ich wieder an der üblichen Stelle (bei den Ratten). Die Glücks-Silstar hatte ich mit aber zunächst nicht genutzt. Eine sehr ufernahe Stelle hielt etliche Plötz bereit, von fingerkurz bis minimal über 20cm. Diese Stelle habe ich mit der Tri-Cast Pond Wand befischt, meiner Meinung nach die perfekte Rute für solche Swims. Die Plötz bissen sowhl auf Breadpunch vion 11 und 8mm (Ringers schwimmfähige Plastik-Punches sind aus meinem Angelalltag nicht mehr wegzudenken), als auch auf Mais und auch sehr gut auf Drennan Yum-Yum Softpellets. Meine Exemplare scheinen etwas weicher geworden zu sein, das Anködern erfordert etwas mehr Sorgfalt als bei den Bait-Tech Softhookers.
Der Wind blies kräftig und erst als er am späteren Nachmittag nachließ war vernünftiges Angeln auf dem zweiten, weiter entfernten Swim möglich. 
Aber die Feederrute brachte nur Pico-Plötz. Habe später die Glücks-Silstar fertiggemacht und siehe da - nach ner Viertelstunde oder so gabs dann den zweiten dicken Brassen des Tages. Auf 8mm Breadpunch am erwähnten dünndrahtigen 14er Gamakatsu.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kurzer Abriß vom heutigen Angeltag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön wars am Wasser, gefangen hab ich auch was, diesmal überwiegend, aber nicht nur, Kleinis.
> 
> Vormittags war ich etwas flußaufwärts meiner üblichen Stelle. Es lief sehr zäh. Hatte die 2,60m Silstar-Picker dabei und eine alte wunderbare Tri-Cast-Feeder. Habe viel probiert, der einzige Fisch biß, nachdem ich den Haken von einem 12er mittlerer Drahtstärke (Guru Feeder Special oder ähnlich) gegen einen recht dünndrahtigen 14er Gamakatsu Light Feeder getauscht hatte. Wirklich - lange Zeit nix, jedenfalls kein beherzter Biß, Haken gegen ein leichtes Modell getauscht, 3 Minuten später Fisch. Und zwar ein guter - 50er Brassen. Wieder ein kräftiger Gegner für die zarte Picker. Ach ja - Köder war Breadpunch.
> 
> Nachmittags war ich wieder an der üblichen Stelle (bei den Ratten). Die Glücks-Silstar hatte ich mit aber zunächst nicht genutzt. Eine sehr ufernahe Stelle hielt etliche Plötz bereit, von fingerkurz bis minimal über 20cm. Diese Stelle habe ich mit der Tri-Cast Pond Wand befischt, meiner Meinung nach die perfekte Rute für solche Swims. Die Plötz bissen sowhl auf Breadpunch vion 11 und 8mm (Ringers schwimmfähige Plastik-Punches sind aus meinem Angelalltag nicht mehr wegzudenken), als auch auf Mais und auch sehr gut auf Drennan Yum-Yum Softpellets. Meine Exemplare scheinen etwas weicher geworden zu sein, das Anködern erfordert etwas mehr Sorgfalt als bei den Bait-Tech Softhookers.
> Der Wind blies kräftig und erst als er am späteren Nachmittag nachließ war vernünftiges Angeln auf dem zweiten, weiter entfernten Swim möglich.
> Aber die Feederrute brachte nur Pico-Plötz. Habe später die Glücks-Silstar fertiggemacht und siehe da - nach ner Viertelstunde oder so gabs dann den zweiten dicken Brassen des Tages. Auf 8mm Breadpunch am erwähnten dünndrahtigen 14er Gamakatsu.


Toller Bericht, herzliches Petri zu Gross & Klein, auch nachträglich zu den gestrigen Fischis ( und dem gelungenen Nager-Bild).
Ja, das mit dem runterschalten auf feinere und/oder kleinere Haken als Mittel gegen Beissflaute kann ich bestätigen. Nicht immer, aber manchmal hilfts Leben an eine schlummernde Angelstelle zu bringen.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir ein Petri an die Küste. Hattest du bei dem Wind mit der feinen Picker keine Probleme bei der Bisserkennung? Oder war die Sitze im Nahbereich ausreichend gut windgeschützt?


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Der Wind war anfangs tatsächlich ein Problem. Weil die Spitzen durch die Böen wackelten und sich zudem immer wieder schnell treibendes Laub in der Schnur verfing.
Für „Spitze unter Wasser” war mein Ablage-Set-up heute ungeeignet. Ich habe dann hin- und herexperimentiert bei der Ablage. Langsam wurde der Wind schwächer und meine Augen lernten, den Windeinfluß der wackelnden Spitzen „rauszurechnen”.

Die Tri-Cast Pond Wand wurde übrigens gebaut, weil Wettkampfangler bei sehr starkem Wind die Pole nicht mehr halten konnten. Und genau zum Befischen der „Pole-Line” (also um die 13m) wurde die superkurze Picker gebaut. Die Carbonspitzen sind mit 1 und 1.5 oz angegeben, man sieht aber tatsächlich auch Bisse von fingerlangen Plötz. Abgebildet ist oben aber die Tip der erstaunlichen Silstar Traverse-X.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die Tri-Cast Pond Wand wurde übrigens gebaut, weil Wettkampfangler bei sehr starkem Wind die Pole nicht mehr halten konnten. Und genau zum Befischen der „Pole-Line” (also um die 13m) wurde die superkurze Picker gebaut.


Oha, Tackehistorisches finde ich immer interessant. Gibts da ne Quelle zum Nachlesen?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, Tackehistorisches finde ich immer interessant. Gibts da ne Quelle zum Nachlesen?



Tri-Cast selbst hält sich etwas bedeckt: http://tri-castfishing.co.uk/rods/trilogy-pond-wand.php 
Hier findet man etwas mehr Info: https://bauer-xcel-8aey.squarespace...16/6/20/tri-cast-trilogy-commercial-pond-wand

Für das Beangeln von kleinen Kanälen oder Gräben hab ich sie mir damals geholt und liebe das Ding. Phantastische Aktion, superhandlich und superschnell wie die Acolyte Feeder.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> _superschnell_ wie die Acolyte Feeder.


Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, nach meinen Umbaubemühungen von Spinblanks in Richtung Friedfisch ist meine Acoplus Feeder nicht mehr unbedingt das Maß an Schnelligkeit für mich. Bzw. Korrekterweise, an der Fähigkeit in möglichst kurzer Zeit (Das ja) kinetische Energie in ausreichender Menge (Das weniger) auf die Hakenspitze zu projizieren.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hier findet man etwas mehr Info: https://bauer-xcel-8aey.squarespace...16/6/20/tri-cast-trilogy-commercial-pond-wand


Das lässt einem ja wirklich das Wasser im Munde zusammen laufen. Vielleicht wird ja auch eine Art Renaissance der kurzen schnellen feinen Ruten durch den enorm boomenden Ultralighr und Finessesektor beim Spinnfischen und die damit einhergehenden Blanks eingeleitet.


----------



## geomas

Mit Spinnruten kenne ich mich kaum aus und kann schlecht vergleichen. Also „meine ideale Plötzrute” schwingt nach dem Wurf kaum nach, ist leicht, hat eine sehr hohe Schnellkraft, biegt sich bei einem zwanzscher Plötz aber schon deutlich übers Spitzenteil hinaus. Von den Ruten in meinem Bestand ist die Pond Wand dem Ideal nahe, die AcoUltra 9ft auch, ebenfalls die wunderbare alte Balzer Edition Winklepicker und auch die 10.6 ft IM8 Bomb Rod von Drennan (deren Handlichkeit leidet unter der Länge, für etliche Swims sind gut 3m aber super).
Die modernen Ruten mit ihren Schraubrollenhaltern steigern das „Präzisionsgefühl” noch etwas im Vergleich zu den Schiebrollenhalter-Ruten.

Das ist natürlich alles sehr subjektiv, es sind eben Beobachtungen und nix wissenschaftlich-fundiertes.

PS: ich habe sie noch nicht Seite an Seite gefischt, aber so „vom Feeling her habe ich das Gefühl”, daß die Balzer „schneller und direkter” ist als die Wunder-Silstar-Traverse-X in 2,60m.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mit Spinnruten kenne ich mich kaum aus und kann schlecht vergleichen. Also „meine ideale Plötzrute” schwingt nach dem Wurf kaum nach, ist leicht, hat eine sehr hohe Schnellkraft, biegt sich bei einem zwanzscher Plötz aber schon deutlich übers Spitzenteil hinaus. Von den Ruten in meinem Bestand ist die Pond Wand dem Ideal nahe, die AcoUltra 9ft auch, ebenfalls die wunderbare alte Balzer Edition Winklepicker und auch die 10.6 ft IM8 Bomb Rod von Drennan (deren Handlichkeit leidet unter der Länge, für etliche Swims sind gut 3m aber super).
> Die modernen Ruten mit ihren Schraubrollenhaltern steigern das „Präzisionsgefühl” noch etwas im Vergleich zu den Schiebrollenhalter-Ruten.
> 
> Das ist natürlich alles sehr subjektiv, es sind eine Beobachtungen und nix wissenschaftlich-fundiertes.


Verzeih, ich habe das zu einseitig beschrieben- ich gehe natürlich von einem anderen Zielfisch aus. Übrigens ist, glaube ich, die Beurteilung dieser oder jener Rute vor allem gewässer- und distanzabhängig. 


geomas schrieb:


> „schneller und direkter” ist als die Wunder*-Silstar*-Traverse-X in 2,60m.


Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich irgendwo im RUtenwald auch noch eine leichte Silstar-Grundrute habe, auf irgendeinem Flohmarkt aufgelesen. Jedenfalls hatte ich die Rute schon einmal im Oldiethread vorgestellt, weil Hand- und Spitzenteil doch optische Unterschiede aufweisen: Ich vermute(te) ein Pasticcio aus verschiedenen Rutenteilen, es gibt pro und contra Argumente. Leider kam nicht soviel Feedback dazu, vielleicht kannst Du (oder alle anderen, die dies lesen ) nochmal einen Blick auf die Rute werfen: Ist die so original oder eine Frankenrute, und: taugt die was? Also ich fand sie prima, leicht und handlich fürs stillwasser (einmal ist mir ein dicker karpfen draufgebretzelt und ich konnte ihn nicht stoppen, aber herrje, das ist ja auch nicht ihre Aufgabe, noch dazu mit 14er Schnur)
ALso, das ist sie:


Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend,
> liebe Rutenkenner, heut komm ich als Fragender. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit auf nem Flohmarkt für einen kleinen Groschen eine leichte Grundrute gekauft, laut Beschriftung eine:
> 'Silstar Tradition Quiver 285'
> 'Nr: 3868 285 Sec: 2 Lenght: 2.85m/9.6ft Action: Light'
> Anhang anzeigen 367211
> 
> Die Rute ist sehr nett, sie sportet eine Schraubspitze, durchgehende Zweistegringe (9), ne Zapfenverbindung und Schieberollenhalter. Die Aktion ist parabolisch weich und Spitzenteil und Handteil arbeiten harmonisch miteinander, auch ist die Rute gut ausgewogen, auch schön leicht insgesamt, also eigentlich ziemlich geil.
> Anhang anzeigen 367212
> 
> Ich habe das wegen dem Grossen Aber so betont:
> ST und HT sind, obwohl passend und auch hinsichtlich der Ringgrössen -Typen und auch aktionssmässig sehr harmonisch, sehr unterschiedlich (u.links ST o. Rechts HT:
> Anhang anzeigen 367216
> 
> Der HT Blank ist ganz Dunkel, die Wicklungen fast schwarzrot und Schmucklos.
> Der ST Blank ist "zuckerstangen-Spiralig" von der Struktrur her, die Wicklungen deutlich weinrot und weisen sämtliche eine goldene Kante auf.
> Darüber hinaus sind HT und ST unterschiedlich lang, zusammen ergeben sie aber 287 cm, davon gehen  2 cm auf den freien Zapfenteil.
> Andererseits ist das so seltsam fremde Oberteil von Stil her mit anderen Silstar Youngtimern sehr vergleichbar.
> Was meint ihr?
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


----------



## geomas

Klar, meine Beschreibungen bezogen sich auf mein Haupt- und Hausgewässer und die hier vorkommenden Fischis.

Deine Einschätzung in Sachen Flohmarktrute ist übrigens korrekt: es ist ne „Frankenquiver”. Ich habe die mit korrektem Oberteil (fest verbaute Quivertip) und auch ihre große Schwester in 3,30m. Die etwas kräftigere Tradition Power Quiver 330 will ich mal den Döbeln vorstellen. Aber die 285 hat auch Reserven im Handteil und wäre am Döbelfluß nicht gänzlich fehl am Platze.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Klar, meine Beschreibungen bezogen sich auf mein Haupt- und Hausgewässer und die hier vorkommenden Fischis.
> 
> Deine Einschätzung in Sachen Flohmarktrute ist übrigens korrekt: es ist ne „Frankenquiver”. Ich habe die mit korrektem Oberteil (fest verbaute Quivertip) und auch ihre große Schwester in 3,30m. Die etwas kräftigere Tradition Power Quiver 330 will ich mal den Döbeln vorstellen. Aber die 285 hat auch Reserven im Handteil und wäre am Döbelfluß nicht gänzlich fehl am Platze.


vielen Dank für die Erläuterung. Ja ich denke mir gerade so den umgekehrten Weg: VIelleicht sollte ich (Fenster öffnen sich ab Freitag) mal noch kurz vor absoluter Kälte den umgekehrten Weg gehen und den Rotaugen nachstellen. aber ich fürchte, bereits jetzts ist zu unwirtlich für mch zum Posenangeln. Mal sehen, wonach mir der Sinn in 48h steht.


----------



## geomas

Tja, wonach einem (oder auch einer) der Sinn steht. Das geht bei mir hin und her. Morgen (für Skott: also am Mittwoch) habe ich vormittags noch mal Zeit, Donnerstag ist Stand jetzt sogar ein größerer Ausflug drin. Mal sehen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Morgen (für Skott: also am Mittwoch)


 War wohl ein Missverständnis.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Silstar#
Silstar hat ja mal richtig tolle Ruten gebaut, heute hat der Name diesbezüglich an Glanz verloren und wird heute nur noch mit Billigzeugs in Verbindung gebracht.
ich selber bin ja auch Stolzer Besitzer eine Wunderschönen  Silstar Multiflex 300 Match Team Quiver noch Neu und Original verpackt, das Teilchen wiegt bei einer Länge von 300cm gerade mal 114gr. und besitzt den Schönsten jemals gebauten Blank in einem dunklen traumhaften Lila den die Welt je gesehen hat  dem Diaflex, diesen hat sich dann (ganz schlau) Shimano gekrallt(und nicht nur den) und damit die Diaflash Lila Serie ins leben gerufen, hätte Silstar da mal selber mit weiter gemacht, wer weiß wo sie heute stehen würden.
ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich schreiben wollte, ach so, schöner Bericht Geo, und schöne Rute Mini (die Silstar) auch wenn's nee Frankenquiver ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> ielleicht kannst Du (oder alle anderen, die dies lesen ) nochmal einen Blick auf die Rute werfen: Ist die so original oder eine Frankenrute,



Frankenrute!
So wurde die sicher nicht verkauft.
Die rot goldenen Wicklungen des Spitzenteiles und auch die Carbonspirale entsprechen der Silstar Traverse X Range.

Hier mal ein Vergleichsbild von hester
So etwa muss das zu deiner Spitze passende Handteil auch aussehen:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gefunden hier im Ükel:




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Hi Hester, es ist ne Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255 mit einem Schaumstoffgriff.   Silstar X-Citer GR Match-picker 3539-255 Ich mag die Aktion und der Griff stört mich seltsamerweise überhaupt nicht.   Die mitgelieferte Feederspitze ist prima von der Aktion her, leider ist sie minimal...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> Silstar#
> Silstar hat ja mal richtig tolle Ruten gebaut, heute hat der Name diesbezüglich an Glanz verloren und wird heute nur noch mit Billigzeugs in Verbindung gebracht.
> ich selber bin ja auch Stolzer Besitzer eine Wunderschönen  Silstar Multiflex 300 Match Team Quiver noch Neu und Original verpackt, das Teilchen wiegt bei einer Länge von 300cm gerade mal 114gr. und besitzt den Schönsten jemals gebauten Blank in einem dunklen traumhaften Lila den die Welt je gesehen hat  dem Diaflex, diesen hat sich dann (ganz schlau) Shimano gekrallt(und nicht nur den) und damit die Diaflash Lila Serie ins leben gerufen, hätte Silstar da mal selber mit weiter gemacht, wer weiß wo sie heute stehen würden.
> ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich schreiben wollte, ach so, schöner Bericht Geo, und schöne Rute Mini (die Silstar) auch wenn's nee Frankenquiver ist.


Du hast schon ein paar sehr schnieke Ruten im Arsenal - hast Du eigentlich die wunderschöne Daiwa MGA 777 schon gefischt?


----------



## geomas

Sooo, also der Vormittag war anglerisch zäh. Breadpunch und testweise gereichter Mais brachten keine nennenswerten Bisse. 
Der Wechsel auf Softhooker-Pellets (heute wieder meine Lieblinge „Special-G Gold von Bait-Tech) war ein Glücksgriff, den ersten Biß darauf versemmelte ich, beim zweiten Biß gab es Widerstand für ein paar Sekunden, fühlte sich an wie ne wassergefüllte Plastiktüte. Dann kam Leben in die Bude - ein Brassen von etwa 45cm, dunkler gefärbt als seine sonst dieses Jahre hier gefangenen Artgenossen und leider auch der erste Abramis mit deutlichem Metazerkarien-Befall:






Dann tauchte ein Kormoran an meinem Swim auf und ab und auf und ab und die nächsten beiden und auch letzten Bisse vergeigte ich.
Ach ja, es war natürlich wieder ein Fall/Fisch für die Silstar-Glücksrute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der lässt auch so richtig resigniert die Oberlippe hängen.
Is wohl nicht sein Tag.

Petri Heil, Georg.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri geomas 
Tolles ausdruckstarkes Foto.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


>



Wirklich ein ziemlich krasser Charakterkopf, beeindruckend


----------



## geomas

Danke, ich finde es immer interessant zu sehen, daß dann und wann offenbar verschiedene „Stämme” einer Species an einem Swim versammelt sind. Auffälliger ist dies noch beim Rotauge. Da kann man makellos schimmernde Exemplare mit perfekten Flossen und Schuppen neben gleich großen „abgerockten” Plötz mit blassen zerfledderten Flossen und Fehlern im Schuppenkleid fangen.
Ich vermute, daß die „sauberen” Exemplare aus Arealen mit tiefem Wasser kommen und die vom Leben gezeichneten Vertreter ihrer Art aus eher sumpfigen Flachwassergebieten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Da kann man makellos schimmernde Exemplare mit perfekten Flossen und Schuppen neben gleich großen „abgerockten” Plötz mit blassen zerfledderten Flossen und Fehlern im Schuppenkleid fangen.



Ist wie bei uns Menschen - gezeichnet vom Leben.
Da spielen viele Faktoren rein....Ernährung(-szustand), Umwelteinflüsse, Verletzung, Krankheit, Alkohol, Drogen, Ehe......ruckzuck ist der Glanz dahin.....


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Sooo, also der Vormittag war anglerisch zäh. Breadpunch und testweise gereichter Mais brachten keine nennenswerten Bisse.
> Der Wechsel auf Softhooker-Pellets (heute wieder meine Lieblinge „Special-G Gold von Bait-Tech) war ein Glücksgriff, den ersten Biß darauf versemmelte ich, beim zweiten Biß gab es Widerstand für ein paar Sekunden, fühlte sich an wie ne wassergefüllte Plastiktüte. Dann kam Leben in die Bude - ein Brassen von etwa 45cm, dunkler gefärbt als seine sonst dieses Jahre hier gefangenen Artgenossen und leider auch der erste Abramis mit deutlichem Metazerkarien-Befall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann tauchte ein Kormoran an meinem Swim auf und ab und auf und ab und die nächsten beiden und auch letzten Bisse vergeigte ich.
> Ach ja, es war natürlich wieder ein Fall/Fisch für die Silstar-Glücksrute.


Spookie, ich hätte wahrscheinlich den Kescher aus der Hand fallen lassen und wäre schreiend weggelaufen  Allein diese Augen werden mich bis in die Nacht verfolgen


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist wie bei uns Menschen - gezeichnet vom Leben.
> Da spielen viele Faktoren rein....Ernährung(-szustand), Umwelteinflüsse, Verletzung, Krankheit, Alkohol, Drogen, Ehe......ruckzuck ist der Glanz dahin.....



...und die Gene ganz sicher auch.

Dieser Brassen wird den Tag rückblickend sicher nicht als ganz übel in Erinnerung behalten*.





*) ...und für alle, die sich wundern: Fische mit deutlichem Metazerkarienbefall entnehme ich nicht


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Du hast schon ein paar sehr schnieke Ruten im Arsenal - hast Du eigentlich die wunderschöne Daiwa MGA 777 schon gefischt?


nee leider noch nicht, die ist ja auch noch ungefischt, ich Brings nicht übers Herz  habe jetzt schon Drei Rollen für die Rute geholt, aber keine ist bis jetzt würdig genug, vielleicht macht es Nr.4 (die suche ich noch)

Nachtrag: geomas mit was für eine Rolle fischst du sie?


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Sooo, also der Vormittag war anglerisch zäh. Breadpunch und testweise gereichter Mais brachten keine nennenswerten Bisse.
> Der Wechsel auf Softhooker-Pellets (heute wieder meine Lieblinge „Special-G Gold von Bait-Tech) war ein Glücksgriff, den ersten Biß darauf versemmelte ich, beim zweiten Biß gab es Widerstand für ein paar Sekunden, fühlte sich an wie ne wassergefüllte Plastiktüte. Dann kam Leben in die Bude - ein Brassen von etwa 45cm, dunkler gefärbt als seine sonst dieses Jahre hier gefangenen Artgenossen und leider auch der erste Abramis mit deutlichem Metazerkarien-Befall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann tauchte ein Kormoran an meinem Swim auf und ab und auf und ab und die nächsten beiden und auch letzten Bisse vergeigte ich.
> Ach ja, es war natürlich wieder ein Fall/Fisch für die Silstar-Glücksrute.


Wow, was für ein ausdrucksstarkes Wesen von Breesen. Gratuliere! 
Aber kann mir nicht helfen, irgendwie hätte er auch in "Die unendliche Geschichte" gepasst. Fühle mich durch ihn doch sehr daran erinnert.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> mal noch kurz vor absoluter Kälte den umgekehrten Weg gehen und den Rotaugen nachstellen. aber ich fürchte, bereits jetzts ist zu unwirtlich für mch zum Posenangeln.


(Eine wunderbare Rutenfertigkeit hast Du da an den Tag gelegt, das hier nochmals!) 

Dies überlege ich auch momentan für das kommende WE samt Feiertag. Nochmals an meinen tollen Fluss der letzten Zeit und versuchen die Rotaugenstellen zu finden für die Winteransitze. 
Kurze Zeit verweilen, weiter, verweilen... 
So wie der Herr hier, hätte ich gerade enorm Lust drauf. Leichtes Gepäck ohne viel Aufwand. Die Posen gefallen mir auch extrem und muß ich mir unbedingt ordern.


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber kann mir nicht helfen, irgendwie hätte er auch in "Die unendliche Geschichte" gepasst. Fühle mich durch ihn doch sehr daran erinnert.


Wäre definitiv ein würdiger Ersatz für _Morla_! Und dazu einen kapitalen Grundelveteran im schwarzen Laichkleid und mit ausgefransten Flossen als _Gmork_...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Bin heute entlich mal wieder zum Angeln gekommen, ging an einen Teich. Dort angekommen, ah Fotoapperat vergessen, na dann muß das Handy reichen. Handy ist zuhause geblieben (das gibt Mecker von der Frau). Also keine Bilder heute.
 Jetzt aber zum Angeln:
1Rute: Cormoran Schwingspitzenrute mit einer Shakespeare Sigma, Drennan Madenkorb und Maden als Köder.
2Rute: Spro Method Karpfen mit einer Spro Freilaufrolle, Drennan Futterkorb mit Mesh Bread und Dendro/Fakemais als Köder.
Nach 1Std. Biß an der Cormoran, zog gleich nach links ans Ufer und setzte sich fest. Dat warn Karpfen der dann ausgeschlitz ist.
Nach 3Std. Biß an der Spro, zog wieder nach links. Voll dagegenhalten und beten. Nachdem 3Äste hochkamen war der Fisch im Freiwasser und konnte ausgedrillt werden. Zum Vorschein kam ein Spiegler von 60cm. Ein wunderschöner makeloser Fisch und sehr schlank, kein Boilie Mastschwein.
Danach erstmal einen Tee, ups Biß an der Cormoran. Wohin mit dem Tee? Deckel drauf und Hechtsprung zur Rute, sie war schon am wandern Richtung Teich. Gerade noch erwischt, aber Fisch weg. Zum Abschluß gab es noch eine Schleie von 24cm an der Schwingspitze.
Nach 5Std. ging es dann nach Hause.


----------



## Tobias85

Oh, ein herzliches Petri! Klingt nach einem wundervollen Goldener Oktober-Angeltag


----------



## kuttenkarl

Danke, war ein wirklich schöner Angeltag.


----------



## geomas

Klasse Bericht auch ohne Bilder, lieber kuttenkarl - ein herzliches Petri zu dem Spiegler und der Tinca!
Die Nummer mit dem Tee kommt mir als Variante „Kaffee” sehr bekannt vor... ;-)


----------



## rustaweli

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wäre definitiv ein würdiger Ersatz für _Morla_! Und dazu einen kapitalen Grundelveteran im schwarzen Laichkleid und mit ausgefransten Flossen als _Gmork_...


Morla war es, wußte doch da war was! 
Aber herrliche Vorstellung!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri und danke für den schönen Bericht kuttenkarl, das scheint ja der Teich der strammen Fische zu sein. Hoffentlich schaffst Du es Bald wieder dorthin!
Und natürlich ein wie immer verspätetes Petri an geomas zu dem Charakterbrassen - ich finde ihn garnicht so unheimlich, und as a rule, sind ja gerade die Metazerkarienfische auch immer diejeinigen, die ansonsten auch sehr intensiv gefärbt sind. Meine dicken, sommersprossigen Kampfgüstern haben neben ihren Sommersprossen immer ganz intensiv gefärbte Schuppen und kastanienrote und rauchgraue Flossen, im Gegensatz zu den kleinen zerkarienlosen Aluchips. WIe du schreibst, erstaunlich wie gross die Varianz verschiedener Stämme oder Altersklassen innerhalb einer Spezies sein kann.
Danke Dir und Professor Tinca zu Eurem gutachterlichen Blick auf meine Frankenquiver - ich habs ja geahnt und auch Nordlichtangler hat ja damals schon ihren Pasticciocharakter erkannt. Mit diesem Pedigree ist sie natürlich keine angemessene Partie für die geschenkte kleine Ambidex. Hmmm-hhmmm. Vorläufig hab ich ihr ne Füllung 18er verpasst, und überlege ob ich sie mal testweise ans Wasser mitnehme. Und natürlich wann ich sie aufschraube und mich an Ihrem Inneren ergötze.
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute 2x in Sachen Angeln unterwegs, vormittags nach einem Termin noch mal durch ne fiese Baustelle zum großen (riesigen) Angelhändler geschlichen. Das Friedfisch-Angebot („Groß-Karpfenkram” mal nicht mitgerechnet) ist sehr überschaubar. Mir fiel ne kurze Quivertiprute auf - ne Cresta Snyper Method 2,10m - hat einen „modernen” Griff und ein WG von 20-50gr. Kurzes Probewedeln - gar nicht übel. Wer auf sehr kurze Entfernungen mit Pelletfeeder oder Method-Dingens fischt oder auch mit kleiner Bomb und PVA-Säckel für den mag das ne prima handliche Gerte sein. Auch als Döbel-Rute für sehr kleine Flüsse möglicherweise interessant. Der Preis: knapp fuffzsch Euronen. Für mich eher nix, habe ja die River Ambush 7ft als Rute fürs Grobe und bin happy mit der.
Der Laden hatte auch die Okuma Dyna Drag Baitfeeder 1000 - wenn das Gehäuse matt sein würde - na dann würde ich drauf abfahren. Machte sonst einen guten Eindruck. In meinem Rutenforst wäre die Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush 5.5 vermutlich das perfekte Gegenstück.
Die Drennan-Posen befinden sich im Laden bei den FoPu-Sachen, also habe ich einen riesigen Bogen drumherum geschlagen. Konnte aber noch einen halben Liter Maden im mittelprächtigen Zustand erstehen.

Bin spät dann noch mal zum Fluß nebenan und ging als Schneider heim. Hatte heute die Acolyte 9ft als einzige Rute mit. Es gab 3 ganz klare Bisse, einmal konnte ich einen Fisch in Keschernähe führen, wo er sich dann verabschiedete. Ich würde auf einen mittzwanziger Brassen oder so tippen. 
Hatte heute Probleme mit einer Menge Treibgut auf dem Wasser - der Pegel stieg deutlich und allerlei Grünschnitt, Laub und anderes Zeugs trieb durch. 

Es waren sehr viele fingerlange bis handlange Fische, die meisten wohl Plötz, zu sehen. Einige Flanken sahen mehr nach Güster oder Minibrassen aus.
Spät nach der Dämmerung, im allerletzten Tageslicht, meine ich „Knabbernisse” solcher Minis an der Feedertip beobachtet zu haben.


Habe eben mal zwei 1000er Frontbrems-Shimanos klargemacht und mit Maxima 2.5lb bespult. Eventuell gehe ich für zwei Ruten noch auf die 2lb-Variante runter. Damit werde ich aber nicht die Brassen-Stelle beangeln, sondern nur typische Plötz-Swims. 
Die Rolle an der Acolyte 9ft hat derzeit irgendeine 0,15er/0,16er (?) Stroft drauf, glaub ich. Die liegt von der angegebenen Tragkraft wohl am oberen Ende des von Drennan empfohlenen Spektrums, kam mir heute aber etwas drahtig vor.
Für den Winter kommt da entweder eine etwas feinere Stroft rauf oder die 0,14er Team Daiwa Super Soft in Moosgrün, die sich an der Silstar-Glücksrute so gut gemacht hat.


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil Kuttenkarl,

das hört sich nach Kurzweiligen Angeln an 



geomas schrieb:


> Bin spät dann noch mal zum Fluß nebenan und ging als Schneider heim.



Na lieber ein Scheidertag am Wasser, als ein Tag auf der Arbeit beim nächsten Mal läuft es besser


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl 
Danke für deinen amüsanten Bericht und Petri Heil. Kamera und Handy zu vergessen ist nicht so wild. Kritisch wird es, wenn man sein Angelzeug vergisst, wenn man zum fischen gehen will. 
geomas 
Auch dir ein Petri Heil und ebenfalls Danke für deinen Abendbericht. Immer schön zu lesen. 
So, ich habe WE und morgen geht es mit zwei befreundeten Pärchen bis Sonntag ins Upland. Von einer Hütte zur anderen latschen und Jagertee saufen. Oje, ob ich das überlebe? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Du wirst das Wandern schon überstehen, Jason. Und bei dem überschaubaren Zeitraum von einem WE ist auch kein Hüttenkoller zu befürchten. 


Morgen Abend bin ich beruflich beim Eishockey, aber vorher ist Stand jetzt noch Zeit zum Angeln. 
Bin etwas schlapp derzeit, aber eine Session am Fluß nebenan ist sicher drin. Am Wochenende klappts dann vielleicht mal mit nem Trip aufs Land.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Von einer Hütte zur anderen latschen und Jagertee saufen. Oje, ob ich das überleben?


Ja, ein Überleben ist möglich, aber vermeide unter allen Umständen den Jagertee. Schnaps, Obstler, Nitrolack, Terpentin, alles prima, gesund und erfrischend. Aber kein Jagertee. Hütet Euch davor


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ein Überleben ist möglich, aber vermeide unter allen Umständen den Jagertee. Schnaps, Obstler, Nitrolack, Terpentin, alles prima, gesund und  erfrischend. Aber kein Jagertee. Hütet Euch davor


Keine Sorge, bin vernünftig. Die trinkfesten Freunde werden zwar über mich schmunzeln, dennoch werde ich sie zum Hotel führen. Ich habe keine Lust in den Kleiderschrank zu pieseln, wie es mir mal im Obstlerrausch in Österreich passiert ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Haach...
Goldener Oktober am Langstreckenflüsschen.. Ich genieße die letzten wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen, und die Libellen spielen, als wär es Sommer und versuchen verspätete Köcherfliegen zu erhaschen. Herrlich!





Nur mit den Fischen wirds wohl heute nichts werden, das launische Flüsschen ist so flach und klar, wie ich es nie erlebt habe, schaut mal, ich hoffe man erkennt. Na egal, macht nichts. Ich wünsch allen die am Wasser sind einen herrlichen Tag,
Minirelax


----------



## Jason

Minimax 
Viel Glück. Ich glaube nicht, dass du schneidern wirst. Einer wird es bestimmt wieder werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Minimax
> Viel Glück. Ich glaube nicht, dass du schneidern wirst. Einer wird es bestimmt wieder werden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber mit ach und krach nach fünf abgeklopften swims.





Der schmächtige Bursche Biss stromaufwärts von mir, ganz nah am anderen Ufer. Hinter der kleinen Esche gibt's ne winzige Kehrströmung, die ich nie angeworfen hätte, wäre ich nicht so verzweifelt gewesen. So, mal sehen ob noch was geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zum Herbst-Döbel und danke für die schöne Impressionen vom Wasser, lieber Minimax ! 
Ach ja - fischst Du die Mk V mit Seitenbißanzeiger?


----------



## Minimax

So Jungs,
Ich mach mich jetzt auf die lange Heimfahrt.
Erinnert mich doch bitte bei Gelegenheit daran, meine Beurteilung des FTM Tubertini Luis Kescherstabes um eine klitzekleine Fußnote zu ergänzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einen acht Pfund Döbel hebt man doch nicht einfach so aus Minimax


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Kritisch wird es, wenn man sein Angelzeug vergisst, wenn man zum fischen gehen will.


Das ist nicht kritisch, das ist eine Katastrophe.
1999, wir gewinnen im Blinker eine Woche Schwedenurlaub. Vorher bei Kettner eine große Bestellung aufgegeben. Eine Woche vor Reisebeginn keine Lieferung, bei Kettner angerufen und nachgefragt. Keiner wußte was, aber sie haben eine Eilbestellung drausgemacht und noch pünktlich geliefert. VW-Bus gepackt und auf nach Schweden zum Trolling auf den Vätternsee. Ferienhaus bezogen und ausgepackt. Sch..ße Angelkiste zu Hause vergessen   . Versuch mal in Schweden vernünftiges Friedischkram zu kriegen.
Der Gag bei derSache, als wir wieder zu Hause waren, lag da ein Paket von der Firma Kettner mit unserer ursprünglichen Bestellung.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Slappy

So meine liebe.
Lange war es ruhig um meine kleinen Weiher und Tümpel.
Das lag vor allem daran das ich es kaum ans Wasser geschafft habe und wenn, dann immer nur kurz und ohne großen Erfolg.
Heute der Tag stand aber ganz im Zeichen des Angelns. Also zumindest bis ich zum Dienst musste....
Auf dem Weg zum großen Feldteich hielt ich für 2h am Steinbruch und versuchte die gestreiften Freunde und evtl. einen RBD zu überlisten. Es gab tatsächlich einen Barsch, der aber kurz vor der Oberfläche ab ging sowie 2 Bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte.
Also wie geplant weiter an den großen Feldteich. Dort angekommen nahm ich mittig platz. Dort fing ich zuletzt im Juni innerhalb von ca 3h 3 Tinca und einen Karpfen.
Ausgebracht wurde die S7 als Posenrute mit der magischen Pose von Jason und die DRX ging wie gewohnt mit einem größeren Korb auf Grund. Es dauerte echt lange. Aber dann kamen sie, diese kleinen Nuckelbisse. Insgesamt konnte ich ca. 8 oder 9 kleine bis sehr kleine Plötz begrüßen. Mehr wollte ich da dann auch nicht fangen, da unser Vorstandsvorsitzender mit Gattin ebenfalls am angeln waren. Und ihr wisst ja. Fische müssen gegessen werden 
Also fuhr ich nach 2.5h wieder weiter. Zuhause angekommen, beschloss ich es einfach noch mal am Hausweiher zu versuchen. Da weiß ich wenigstens das ich Minibrassen fangen kann und kenne die Löcher wo sich die letzten RBD verstecken.
Leider lies sich auch hier nur ein Brassen blicken. In den Löchern gab es dann noch 3 oder 4 Nanoplötz und Nanobarsche sowie 2 RBD. Leider haben die RBD so sanft gebissen und das meine kleinen Haken nicht richtig griffen und sich beide mit einem klassischen Luftsprung befreien konnten. So kanns laufen.
Aber ich war den ganzen Tag draußen und das Wetter war echt gut. Mal schauen wann ich das nächste mal ans Wasser komme....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einen acht Pfund Döbel hebt man doch nicht einfach so aus Minimax


Hahaha, nein der Auslöser der Havarie war ein dicklicher exakt 50er mit dem ich dennoch sehr zufrieden bin, am Swim-mit-der-häßlichen-Brücke.
Der Kescher brach nicht bei der Landung (hab brav gezogen) sondern beim anschließenden heftigen Auswaschen und Trockenwedeln des Kopfes- vermutlich hab ich den nassen Kopf zu stark gewickelt, also selbst schuld. Könnt natürlich auch sein das der Stiel nen Knacks weghatte, aber dit gloob ick nich.
War trotzdem ein wunderschöner Tag am Wasser
	

		
			
		

		
	





Libelle genießt die Sonne auf meinem Knie- Ende Oktober!




Zweiter des Tages, 2 Stunden zuvor war an der Stelle tote Hose.




Absetzbewegungen am Abend. Was ein Gehonke!




Kein Kescherkiller, aber doch ein schöner Abschlussfisch.

Ein wunderbarer Tag beim Katz-und-Mausspiel in der Prignitz, 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure schönen, stimmungsvollen Berichte, Slappy und Minimax ! Petri zu den mehr oder weniger großen blitzsauberen Fängen.


#kescher
#wedeln

Ein „KNACK!!” beim Trockenwedeln des Keschernetzes hatte ich auch schon 1 oder 2x. Seitdem schiebe ich die (Teleskop-) Kescherstiele ganz zusammen und halte mit der Linken den Keschergriff, mit der Rechten oben den Bereich am Gewinde des Stiels/Kopfes und wedele dann.
Seltsam, die Belastung durchs Wedeln scheint das Material ganz anders zu beanspruchen als durchs Heben.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> So meine liebe.
> Lange war es ruhig um meine kleinen Weiher und Tümpel.
> Das lag vor allem daran das ich es kaum ans Wasser geschafft habe und wenn, dann immer nur kurz und ohne großen Erfolg.
> Heute der Tag stand aber ganz im Zeichen des Angelns. Also zumindest bis ich zum Dienst musste....
> Auf dem Weg zum großen Feldteich hielt ich für 2h am Steinbruch und versuchte die gestreiften Freunde und evtl. einen RBD zu überlisten. Es gab tatsächlich einen Barsch, der aber kurz vor der Oberfläche ab ging sowie 2 Bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte.
> Also wie geplant weiter an den großen Feldteich. Dort angekommen nahm ich mittig platz. Dort fing ich zuletzt im Juni innerhalb von ca 3h 3 Tinca und einen Karpfen.
> Ausgebracht wurde die S7 als Posenrute mit der magischen Pose von Jason und die DRX ging wie gewohnt mit einem größeren Korb auf Grund. Es dauerte echt lange. Aber dann kamen sie, diese kleinen Nuckelbisse. Insgesamt konnte ich ca. 8 oder 9 kleine bis sehr kleine Plötz begrüßen. Mehr wollte ich da dann auch nicht fangen, da unser Vorstandsvorsitzender mit Gattin ebenfalls am angeln waren. Und ihr wisst ja. Fische müssen gegessen werden
> Also fuhr ich nach 2.5h wieder weiter. Zuhause angekommen, beschloss ich es einfach noch mal am Hausweiher zu versuchen. Da weiß ich wenigstens das ich Minibrassen fangen kann und kenne die Löcher wo sich die letzten RBD verstecken.
> Leider lies sich auch hier nur ein Brassen blicken. In den Löchern gab es dann noch 3 oder 4 Nanoplötz und Nanobarsche sowie 2 RBD. Leider haben die RBD so sanft gebissen und das meine kleinen Haken nicht richtig griffen und sich beide mit einem klassischen Luftsprung befreien konnten. So kanns laufen.
> Aber ich war den ganzen Tag draußen und das Wetter war echt gut. Mal schauen wann ich das nächste mal ans Wasser komme....
> Anhang anzeigen 388627
> Anhang anzeigen 388628
> Anhang anzeigen 388629
> Anhang anzeigen 388630
> Anhang anzeigen 388631
> Anhang anzeigen 388632



Ooh, lieber Schleien-Slappy, so ein schöner Bericht, und dann gleich den Haus-Teich und Deinen Karl-May-Krater an einem Tag beangelt- Herzliches Petri, zu Brassen, Barschen Rotaugen und sogar Regenbogenforellen (egal ob abgekommen) an einem Tag. Schade, das Du durch den unliebsamen Vorstands-Besuch notgedrungen gehemmt warst, aber andererseits hättest Du dann ja vermutlich den Hausweiher nicht mitgenommen. Worauf bissen denn die Regenbogner, bzw. welche Größe hatte der Haken?




geomas schrieb:


> kescher
> #wedeln
> 
> Ein „KNACK!!” beim Trockenwedeln des Keschernetzes hatte ich auch schon 1 oder 2x. Seitdem schiebe ich die (Teleskop-) Kescherstiele ganz zusammen und halte mit der Linken den Keschergriff, mit der Rechten oben den Bereich am Gewinde des Stiels/Kopfes und wedele dann.
> Seltsam, die Belastung durchs Wedeln scheint das Material ganz anders zu beanspruchen als durchs Heben.


Ja, genau so sollte man es machen. Heftiges Wedeln am langausgezogenen Stiel gleicht ner Amplidingens oder so, und wenn die Trägheit des Kopfgewichts nicht mehr mit der Beschleunigung whateva mitkommt, krachts- nicht von ungefähr brach meine Stange ziemlich genau auf der Hälfte, also dem Scheitelpunktdings der Welle.. jedenfalls hat die Minimax-Untersuchungskommission klar festgestellt das es sich um menschliches Versagen gehandelt haben muss. Tubertini/WTF sind von jeder Schuld freizusprechen. Jetzt mal sehen, wie ich die Stange fürs erste ersetze..


geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - fischst Du die Mk V mit Seitenbißanzeiger?


Nein, das war ein Grund sie zu bauen, ich war es leid auf so ein häßliches ANbauteil angewiesen zu sein: Der im ggs. zur Mk IV leichtere Blank ermöglicht auch an ...kapriziösen Tagen eine Bisserkennung über Spitze. Das habe ich mir aber im laufe der Zeit bereits antrainiert, zuletzt konnte ich an der schweren Mk IV die Bisse an der Schnur und der Spitze erkennen, lange bevor der Impuls beim Seitenanzeiger angekommen war. Also,ähmm..  zumindest der _entschlossenen_ Bisse, was immerhin 10% ausmacht. Hust. Und das sagt noch nichts über die Verwertung der erkannten Bisse aus... harumpf..hust...räusper.

Natürlich ist ne echte Quiver diesem nostalgischen Ansatz haushoch überlegen- heute war so ein Tag, an dem ich mir eine 0,25oz glasspitze gewünscht hätte. DIe wenigen Bisse waren kaum merkliche elektrische Zupfer. Dennoch ist das mein Selbstgewähltes Handicap. Es gehört für mich zum Katz- und Mausspiel mit den Johnnies irgendwie dazu, ist irgendwie so ein diffuses  one-man-one-rod/purismus/fairness/zen dingens.

Das Hauptproblem der Döbelei sind ja auch keine technischen FInessen, sondern die Fähigkeit der klugen Dickköpfe jederzeit "meep-meep" sagen zu können:


----------



## geomas

^  Danke für die Erläuterung zur Spitzen-Thematik! 

Kescherstäbe oder -stiele sind sicher gleich mehrere eigene Threads wert. Momentan nutze ich am meisten den Darent Valley 3-5-7. Der ist aber sicher nix für Swims wo mehr Reichweite erforderlich ist und auch wenn ich nicht an seiner Solidität zweifele: zum gezielten Befischen von Pferdegründlingen oder Riesendöbeln würde ich vermutlich irgendeinen schwereren Kescherstab nehmen.

Ich freue mich übrigens rein anglerisch schon auf die „graue Zeit”, die dieses Jahr vermutlich noch bringen wird. 
Dann hoffe ich auf schöne Kurzansitze mit ganz feinem Besteck. 

War heute (am Freitag) am Fluß nebenan, es gab an der Silstar-Glücksrute einen Brassen Mitte/Ende 40 und an der zartesten Rute in meinem Bestand noch lütte Plötz. Das ist ne echte Picker alter Schule mit fest verbauter superweicher Spitze. Perfekt für den Winter.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt mal sehen, wie ich die Stange fürs erste ersetze..


das tut mir natürlich leid, zumal ich dich um eine erleichtert habe, aber, ich frage jetzt mal ganz Dumm, kann man dat Ding nicht flicken in dem man ein Stück von einer alten Rute als Verbindungstück einklebt? bisscken Farbe druff fetich? ist doch nur" nee Stange, und keine Matchrute.  
ich habe noch nee Olle Telestippe, wenn du mir den Durchmesser sagst würde ich dir das passende Teil schicken (habe sowieso noch was für dich hier rum fliegen).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> den Durchmesser



Die Konizität muss auch noch passen.

Petri Heil allen Fängern!


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Worauf bissen denn die Regenbogner, bzw. welche Größe hatte der Haken?


Eine auf 4 Maden die andere auf Dendro am Gamakatsu 10er Brassenhaken


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> das tut mir natürlich leid, zumal ich dich um eine erleichtert habe, aber, ich frage jetzt mal ganz Dumm, kann man dat Ding nicht flicken in dem man ein Stück von einer alten Rute als Verbindungstück einklebt? bisscken Farbe druff fetich? ist doch nur" nee Stange, und keine Matchrute.
> ich habe noch nee Olle Telestippe, wenn du mir den Durchmesser sagst würde ich dir das passende Teil schicken (habe sowieso noch was für dich hier rum fliegen).


Oh das ist sehr freundlich, aber das Ding ist eine kurzgeteilte Telestange, da würde eine Stützmanschette vmtl. Das zusammenführen verhindern.
Ich habe ja noch den zweiten ungeliebten Arm Out Stock, bzw. Irgendwo hier muss noch ein kurzgeteilter aber sehr schwerer Stock herumliegen.
Heute bleib ich trotz Starterlaubnis daheim, aber morgen geht's raus. Vielleicht ein lange nicht mehr besuchtes d-haltiges Gewässer südlich von B besuchen, und/oder einen kleinen Kanal bzw. die Kleiniteiche. Mal sehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Schade geomas zwecks Schneidern, aber darauf folgten ja eine schöne Brasse und Plötz, Petri! Dicke Petris natürlich auch an kuttenkarl , Slappy und Minimax (fühle mit zwecks Kescherstange)! Tolle Berichte habt Ihr da geliefert! 

Was mich wieder einmal in meinem jugendlichen Wahn und der mir angeborenen Spontanität geritten hat, ich weiß es nicht. 
Zeitmangel hielt mich vom Madenkauf fern. Somit war es das mit der Rotaugenpirsch. Wußte nicht so recht wohin mit meinem Eifer und Zeitfenster. Dabei kam dies raus. 




Wieder einmal die Günstigkombos rausgekramt, ein Tripd in der Garage gesucht, entstaubt und los. Die Quappensaison eingeleitet. Aber vielleicht wird es ja auch irgendwas in Form von LotaBarbusDickkopfis. 

Ich sollte mal erwachsen werden.

Wünsche Euch ein schönes, friedliches Wochenende!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wieder einmal die Günstigkombos rausgekramt, ein Tripd in der Garage gesucht, entstaubt und los. Die Qxxxxxxxsaison eieingeleitet.


Hahaha, Telepathie: Just gestern abend habe ich ebenfalls mein saugrobbes Telefeederpärchen hervorgekramt und heut lecker Taxis gekauft. Erste Exemplare des Fisches den man nicht nennen darf werden bereits gefangen, viel Erfolg!

Edit:
Statt Taxis meinte ich natürlich Tauis. Meine Handy Autokorrektur ist ebenso hartnäckig wie sprachlich begrenzt. Ein Schimpanse mit ner Schiefertafel wäre besser geeignet als Korrekturhilfe.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg beim Ansitz auf die Süßwasserziegenbartdöbel im Südwesten und im „mittleren Osten” (ähmm, ist doch okay als Begriff für die Region Berlin/Brandenburg weil Nordosten ist natürlich schon belegt und Südosten wäre die die Region zwischen Senfersatzstadt und Nordostbayern).


Ich war vormittags kurz am Wasser, alles voll mit Raubis und Booten und anderen schwimmenden Untersätzen. Die geplanten Stellen waren besetzt, habe mich einem kleinen Geheimswim gewidmet und konnte einen Plötz mit offensichtlicher Brachial-Hakenlösung-Erfahrung landen. Keine 20cm, der durfte vorsichtig vom Haken befreit wieder schwimmen.
Nach ner Weile biß es am Swim ganz gut, leider hatte ich mir aus der Lameng heraus einfach irgendeine Rute gegriffen und die einzige Tip im Futteral war eindeutig zu hart.

Vorhin am Nachmittag war ich zu platt für irgendwelche Aktivitäten, aber morgen soll es noch mal losgehen. Habe im letzten Jahr ja Angelzeugs wie im Rausch ergattert und einige schöne gebrauchte Ruten habe ich noch nie gefischt oder entschneidert. Auch noch aus einer vor-Brexit-Panikbestellung liegen hier sehr große Dumbells herum. Falls ich rechtzeitig und halbwegs fit aus der Koje komme gehts zu den Döbeln.


#tackle
#westpaket
Ein liebenswerter Ükel aus dem alleräußersten Westen der Republik hat mir Schätze zukommen lassen. 
An dieser Stelle schon ganz vielen Dank - ich werde bei Gelegenheit diese Schätze zum Einsatz kommen lassen und berichten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> „mittleren Osten” (ähmm, ist doch okay als Begriff für die Region Berlin/Brandenburg


Völlig d'accord, Effendi 
Salaam aleikum,
Min-al-Maxi

Jetzt gibt's noch etwas saubermachen, und Köder vorbereiten, und inschallah komm ich morgen schon früh zu einem Wehr im Süden, von dem meine Recherchen ergeben haben, das sich dort gute Fische aufhalten. Ich selbst war erst zwei mal für nur kurze Zeit dort und zack der erste war gleich ein 52er. Das andere mal ging ich leider leer aus. Ich bin etwas gespannt.
Das Gewässer ist strategisch günstig in der Nähe der Arbeitskolonie des Häuschens der Missusmama gelegen, aber weit genug das ich nicht so leicht für Helotenarbeit aufzuspüren und einzufangen bin wie an den Kleiniteichen.
Ein ergiebiges D-Fischvorkommen im Süden wäre ein Segen für mich.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Gewässer ist strategisch günstig in der Nähe der Arbeitskolonie des Häuschens der Missusmama gelegen, aber weit genug das ich nicht so leicht für Helotenarbeit aufzuspüren und einzufangen bin wie an den Kleiniteichen.


vergesse nicht die Fußfessel mit dem GPS Tracker abzuschalten  , und ansonsten allen die es morgen zum Wasser zieht ein herzliches Petri    

(ich musste Heloten erst mal Googeln)


----------



## Tobias85

Dann erstmal herzliche Petris an geomas, Minimax und Slappy!

Heute wurde je ein halber Liter Maden und Pinkies besorgt, auf dem Heimweg wollte ich dann kurz am Bach nach den aktuellen Bedingungen sehen. Tja, an der Kanalunterführung war ein Flutwehr geschlossen und das Wasser unterm Kanal abgepumpt zum Großreinemachen. Gehört hab ich da schon öfter von, gesehen hab ich das aber noch nie. Viel sehen konnte ich leider nicht, nur dass der Boden jetzt ne blitzeblanke Betonwüste ist. Bin allerdings guter Dinge, diese Tatsache demnächst anglerisch Nutzen zu können.

Zum Abend hin war ich dann noch mit der Stippe am zweiten Bach, da ganz anderes Bild. Obwohl kaum Wasser von oben kam, war der Wasserstand etwas erhöht und die Strömung deutlich verlangsamt. Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich das schonmal, nachdem stromab ein paar Bäume vom Sturm umgeweht wurden und dann quer im Bach liegend kleine Staustufen gebildet hatten - gleiches vermute ich jetzt auch. Unter den Bedingungen konnte ich damals meine drei mit Abstand kapitalsten Hasel fangen, aber heuer ging da nichts. Alles voll mit Klumpen abgestorbenen Krauts, der ganze Swim blockiert.    Und auf der anderen Seite die ganze Oberfläche voll mit Herbstlaub, mit der Stippe keine Chance. Auch mit anderen Methoden hätte das wohl kaum funktioniert. Habe in der Dämmerung noch ein paar Quadratmeter von dem Laub abgekeschert, so weit ich rankam. Vielleicht hält es ja so lange, dass ich meine Maden morgen nochmal halbwegs vernünftig präsentieren kann.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> vergesse nicht die Fußfessel mit dem GPS Tracker abzuschalten  , und ansonsten allen die es morgen zum Wasser zieht ein herzliches Petri
> 
> (ich musste Heloten erst mal Googeln)


Joh, ganz frei bin ich morgen nicht, denn am Nachmittag muss ich eben dort aus diplomatischen Gründen Anwesenheit zeigen. Jedoch ist die Gefahr irgendwelcher Arbeitsdienste gering.

Mit Glück komm ich auch kurz an die Teiche. Aus unükeligen Gründen würde ich dort gerne nicht zu hochrückigen Fischlein von ca. 7-15 cm nachstellen. Ich habe noch etwas angemachtes Sensas im Frost, das könnte dabei hilfreich sein- sozusagen ein Tausch des Kühlgutes*.

Da musste ich gerade daran denken als ich von Tobsens Tobias85 2-Bäche-Exkursion las, ein paar von den von ihm erwähnten Pinkies wären ideal. So müssen es Maden richten, zum Glück habe ich von Thomas. Einen Lebensvorrat feinster Minihaken erhalten.



*Falls ihr ähnliche Pläne für die kalte Jahreszeit habt: Sputet Euch, je tiefer die Temperaturen sinken, desto schwieriger wird die Kleinfisxhbeschaffung!


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Joh, ganz frei bin ich morgen nicht, denn am Nachmittag muss ich eben dort aus diplomatischen Gründen Anwesenheit zeigen. Jedoch ist die Gefahr irgendwelcher Arbeitsdienste gering.


Weiche dem Unheil nicht, doch geh ihm mutiger entgegen! Zitat von Vergil  ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Gewässer ist strategisch günstig in der Nähe der Arbeitskolonie des Häuschens der Missusmama gelegen, aber weit genug das ich nicht so leicht für Helotenarbeit aufzuspüren und einzufangen bin wie an den Kleiniteichen.





Minimax schrieb:


> Joh, ganz frei bin ich morgen nicht, denn am Nachmittag muss ich eben dort aus diplomatischen Gründen Anwesenheit zeigen. Jedoch ist die Gefahr irgendwelcher Arbeitsdienste gering.


Ich drück dir die Daumen das du morgen ein ungestörtes Fischen und viel, äh dickes Petri Heil hast

Gruß Frank

P.s. Kannst du den Kescherstiel vielleicht von innen verstärken?


----------



## geomas

Vergil, Vergil, was war das gleich noch - ein Vollwaschmittel oder so???

Habe eben mal in meinen Angelsachen gewühlt, minimal sortiert und für den Fall einer Exkursion ins Umland die noch glücklose Tri-Cast Legend 3500 (ganz viele Teile - Handgriff, bei Bedarf einsetzbares Verlängerungsstück ohne Ringe, „Mittelstück”, dann je ein Spitzenteil für Push-in-Feedertips und eines für die Put-over-Spitzen. Von den diversen Spitzen (meist Browning, glaub ich) ist keine original und nur mit 1.5oz gekennzeichnet. Die soll also mit. Und dazu die Darent Valley 8ft, für meine bescheidenen Verhältnisse ein bewährter Klassiker der Kleinflußangelei.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Weiche dem Unheil nicht, doch geh ihm mutiger entgegen!



Das könnte man mit Archilochos und seinem zurückgelassenen Schild kontern. Ich würde es so formulieren:
"Wenn die Sache brenzlig wird, alter Knabe, wirds höchste Zeit, stiften zu gehen."
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

Ich hab da mal eine Frage ich fische schon seit Jahren mit meiner Silstar DIA FLEX MULTI TIP 270, nur haben sich im laufe der Jahre zwei Spitzen verabschiedet (leichte Grobmotorigkeit und Schusseligkeit  ) naja ich hatte mir schon mal Ersatzspitzen bestellt aber ohne Erfolg
die waren viel zu dünn, weiß jemand wo ich passende Spitzen herbekomme oder hätte jemand welche zum veräußern?

Die dünne Spitze die ich jetzt fische muß ich immer wieder ein wenig feststecken weil sie sich beim fischen immer wieder lockert und zweitens ist sie nicht das was ich haben möchte 



















Hier das Maleur, ok ne Schwingspitze könnte ich verwenden (hab aber keine und nicht so mein Ding) und die stärkste Spitze funzt auch noch ist aber nicht immer das Mittel das zum Ziel führt.


Gruß Frank

P.s. Ich hoffe ich bin damit hier richtig.


----------



## geomas

Astacus74 - ich muß mal nachsehen, für eine mir liebgewordene X-Citer Matchpicker hatte ich auch nur „falsche” Spitzen mit ordnetlicher Aktion und TC, aber auch etwas Spiel. hester schickte mir dankenswerterweise Ersatzspitzen dafür.
Die könnten evtl. passen und mindestens eine könnte ich Dir gerne überlassen. Ich seh mir die Spitzen mal fix an und editiere dann was hier

_...die durchgängig gefärbten Glaßfaserspitzen haben kleine Drahtringe, nicht die größeren Ringe mit Einlagen wie auf Deinen Fotos. Falls jemand weiß, ob die Wechselspitzen der Silstar Traverse Telematch auch an die Diaflex Multi-Tip passen: davon könnte ich Dir auch eine schicken...
Ich starte später oder sonst morgen ne Unterhaltung mit Dir, Frank. Muß jetzt noch was anderes dringendes erledigen...
_

rein.

Grüße aus Rostock!




PS: falls jemand einen Tipp hat, wer Spitzen paßgenau fertigt oder „zuschneidet” - ich hätte generell Interesse.


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage ich fische schon seit Jahren mit meiner Silstar DIA FLEX MULTI TIP 270, nur haben sich im laufe der Jahre zwei Spitzen verabschiedet (leichte Grobmotorigkeit und Schusseligkeit  ) naja ich hatte mir schon mal Ersatzspitzen bestellt aber ohne Erfolg
> die waren viel zu dünn, weiß jemand wo ich passende Spitzen herbekomme oder hätte jemand welche zum veräußern?
> 
> Die dünne Spitze die ich jetzt fische muß ich immer wieder ein wenig feststecken weil sie sich beim fischen immer wieder lockert und zweitens ist sie nicht das was ich haben möchte
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388728
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388729
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388730
> 
> 
> Hier das Maleur, ok ne Schwingspitze könnte ich verwenden (hab aber keine und nicht so mein Ding) und die stärkste Spitze funzt auch noch ist aber nicht immer das Mittel das zum Ziel führt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank
> 
> P.s. Ich hoffe ich bin damit hier richtig.


Joh, ich sehe unser Spitzenexperte ( im doppelten Wortsinn, beides ist wahr, keine WIderrede, lieber Geo  )hat bereits Witterung aufgenommen.
EIne andere Spitzenquelle ist der Matchanglershop FIebig (einfach googlen) der hat extreme Kenntnis von Feedern, Spitzen und Bolos. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, das er was passendes hat. Vielleicht könnte man dort anrufen, und vielleicht sogar die letzte verbliebene Spitze hinschicken, damit der was passendes
in seinen umfangreichen Beständen findet?


----------



## Astacus74

geomas, Schon mal Danke für's schauen 



Minimax schrieb:


> EIne andere Spitzenquelle ist der Matchanglershop FIebig


wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen, da hab ich mir vor 2 Jahren meine neue Bolo gedealt (die alte hatte die Knackkrankheit, 
war auch schon Ü 10 Jahre alt und viel zu schwer)

Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Nene, Minimax, der ganz ausgeschlafene Spitzen-Fuchs ist Hester. Hester hat ja hier und da Ruten durch angepaßte Spitzen anderer Hersteller „getunt” und so.

Ich kann ja noch nicht mal nen Meßschieber korrekt bedienen (1. Jahrgang mit volldigitalem Schultaschenrechner der DDR).


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> geomas, Schon mal Danke für's schauen
> 
> 
> wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen, da hab ich mir vor 2 Jahren meine neue Bolo gedealt (die alte hatte die Knackkrankheit,
> war auch schon Ü 10 Jahre alt und viel zu schwer)
> 
> Gruß Frank


ja, das ist einer der wenigen letzten überlebenden Spezialistenshops. ER liegt sozusagen vor meiner Haustür, und ich bin sicher, das auch mal ein Ortstermin möglich wäre- der Inhaber ist kundig und engagiert.
Ich drücke mich ja seit Jahren schon davor, mir eine gute leichte Bolo anzuschaffen (Professor Tinca hat mir goldene Beratungsbrücken gebaut, aber meine Zögerlcihkeit und mein EIgensinn stellt selbst ihn auf eine harte Probe) Jedenfalls , wenn es soweit wäre, würde ich ein paar Scheine in die Hand nehmen, und dann dort vor Ort, aus allen Bolos jedweder Geschmacksrichtung und aller Herren Länder mir eine fast massgeschneiderte auszusuchen.
Schön das es solche Läden noch gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ich kann ja noch nicht mal nen Meßschieber korrekt bedienen (1. Jahrgang mit volldigitalem Schultaschenrechner der DDR).


Du hast es intuitiv schon genau erkannt ... 
Genau das muss man aber zu dem Ersatzzwecke einer weitgehend unbekannten Rute aus der dunkel gewordenen Vergangenheit!
Die Messschieber oder Schieblehren gibt es inzwischen auch passend für die volldigitale Ablesegeneration. 
Wenn ich dauernd Zehntel und gar aufschlussreiche Hunderstel gebrauchen kann, plage ich mich nicht mehr mit dem Schielen und Peilen auf den Nonius.

Tip: Es ist einfacher, am vorhandenen Volleinschub genau zu messen als in dem Einsteckloch, solche sind sehr viel unvorhersagbarer ...

Zumal die Rutenmanufakturbaubanausen von sich aus freiwiliig kaum was für den Ersatz angeben oder gar auf die Rute einbrennen, wäre sinnvoller als ein Hakenhalter.
Man muss vorab wissen, wie dick der Einschub ist. Der Spitzenbohrerheini kann da alles mögliche verzapft haben , im oberwahrsten Sinne des Worte.

Browning z.B. hat ganz viele Spitzen und -dicken im Angebot , je um 10€. Wenn die nicht aus sind ...
Da habe ich etliche gekauft und die passten so auch recht ordentlich.
Günstig ist so ein bischen Spitzchen vorne nicht, bei 6 Stück für 2 Sätze sind das gleich mal 60€  

Notfalls kann man von einer etwas größeren unten etwas wegschneiden oder fein ab- bzw. einschleifen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Nene, Minimax,


Der beste Mann die beste Person für eine Aufgabe ist, wer zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist, zuhört, und hilft. Hilfsbereitschaft und schnelle Lösungen für Ratsuchende in der Wüste war schon immer eine Säule unserer kleinen Ükel-Karawanserei.  Ich glaube auch, dass wir (also Du, ich, der nächste Üklekumpel etc..) eine Verantwortung haben, zu helfen mit Rat und Tat. Das tust Du.
Ükel on,
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Jedenfalls , wenn es soweit wäre, würde ich ein paar Scheine in die Hand nehmen, und dann dort vor Ort, aus allen Bolos jedweder Geschmacksrichtung und aller Herren Länder mir eine fast massgeschneiderte auszusuchen.
> Schön das es solche Läden noch gibt.



Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort, leider von mir aus zu weit weg, deshalb habe ich mir meine Bolo damals auch über das Internet gekauft.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zumal die Rutenmanufakturbaubanausen von sich aus freiwiliig kaum was für den Ersatz angeben oder gar auf die Rute einbrennen, wäre sinnvoller als ein Hakenhalter.



Das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein, nach meinem messen mit dem Analogen Messschieber habe ich 3,3 mm gemessen und lange Spitzen 60cm habe ich gefunden jetzt brauch ich nur noch kürzere finden so um die 45cm.



Minimax schrieb:


> Hilfsbereitschaft und schnelle Lösungen für Ratsuchende in der Wüste war schon immer eine Säule unserer kleinen Ükel-Karawanserei. Ich glaube auch, dass wir (also Du, ich, der nächste Üklekumpel etc..) eine Verantwortung haben, zu helfen mit Rat und Tat. Das tust Du.



So gut ich mit meinen bescheidenen Wissen helfen kann werde ich das gerne tun, ich denke dafür ist ein Forum da.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Besser spät als nie, bin am Flüsschen angekommen. Ist schön hier auf dem Land. Fischkontakt gab's am ersten Swim noch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie, bin am Flüsschen angekommen. Ist schön hier auf dem Land. Fischkontakt gab's am ersten Swim noch nicht.


Bei mir auch noch nichts. Zwei Stellen brachten nur Kleinigezuppel und 2 Plötzfedern.
Nun ist guter Rat teuer. Ich hab mich an nem überhängenden Baum niedergelassen und werf ein paar Kostproben ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ej, das geht ja gar nicht. 
Zuviel Sonne?

Das erinnert mit Grenze zu Schutz-erforderlich schon daran, dass im Spätsommer und absenten Jahreszeiten alles wieder anders ist.








						UV-Index Deutschland - Sonnenbrandgefahr aktuell - WetterOnline
					

UV-Index Deutschland - aktuelle Übersichtkarte zur Sonnenbrandgefahr mit einer Prognose für die kommenden Tage von wetteronline.de




					www.wetteronline.de
				




Ich will auch gleich mal los an den großen Fluss (mit Bäumchen), und da meldet ihr heute keine Fänge am laufenden Bande?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ej, das geht ja gar nicht.
> Zuviel Sonne?


Fremdes Gewässer.
Auf zum grossen Fluss, du kannst den Ükel-Sonntag noch drehen


----------



## geomas

Geheimswim lieferte Fisch, leider Pico. Zielfisch und Plötz.


----------



## geomas

So, erster Zielfisch an der damit entschneiderten Tri-Cast Legend. Aber wieder nur Pico.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Astacus74 schrieb:


> habe ich 3,3 mm gemessen und lange Spitzen 60cm habe ich gefunden jetzt brauch ich nur noch kürzere finden so um die 45cm.


Hallo,
ich habe 2 Spitzen in 50cm Länge, die haben einen Durchmesser von 2,66mm. Alternativ habe ich Browningspitzen von 1 1/2 und 1 3/4. Die sind 60cm lang, wenn man die einkürzt kommt man auf ca. 45cm. Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## kuttenkarl

Freudsche Fehlleistung, die 50cm Spitzen sind im Durchm. 3,26mm.


----------



## Slappy

So. Heute heißt es Gewässer Analyse.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, erster Zielfisch an der damit entschneiderten Tri-Cast Legend. Aber wieder nur Pico.


Herzliches Petri zum Zielfisch! Ich wäre sehr gespannt auf ne Besprechung des Geheimawims und seiner Features (selbstverständlich anonymisiert).
Ich selbst hab gegen ca. 14h das Handtuch geworfen, nachdem an verschiedenen Stellen keine Hinweise auf D-Fische zu gewinnen waren. Aus Verlegenheit hab ich zwischendurch ein wenig mit kleinem Haken und Maden Plötzen und Bärschlein von erstaunlich geringer Grösse nachgestellt, als Dreingabe gabs noch eine Demütigungsgüster obendrauf. Da hab ich dann gepackt und bin unverrichteter Dinge verduftet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Slappy schrieb:


> So. Heute heißt es Gewässer Analyse.
> Anhang anzeigen 388780


Schönes Bild, passt ja super. 
Bei mir sah es im großen Fluss nur ganz leicht strömend noch schlimmer aus, Blätter in allen Tiefen.
Fische waren sogar aktiv, in der Dämmerung Schwärme und Attacken an der Oberfläche , aber rein sauber da hinkommen geht nicht.


----------



## Slappy

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, passt ja super.
> Bei mir sah es im großen Fluss nur ganz leicht strömend noch schlimmer aus, Blätter in allen Tiefen.
> Fische waren sogar aktiv, in der Dämmerung Schwärme und Attacken an der Oberfläche , aber rein sauber da hinkommen geht nicht.


Japp. Das nervt schon. Wobei der Hausweiher sieht schlimmer aus als er ist. Das nächste Mal geht's an die Waldteiche. Bin mal gespannt ob die Linsen jetzt weg sind und ob die Blattmassen sich in Grenzen halten


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, passt ja super.
> Bei mir sah es im großen Fluss nur ganz leicht strömend noch schlimmer aus, Blätter in allen Tiefen.
> Fische waren sogar aktiv, in der Dämmerung Schwärme und Attacken an der Oberfläche , aber rein sauber da hinkommen geht nicht.


Von allen heimtückischen Biss-Täuschungen die einem ein Fliessgewässer entgegen werfen kann sind treibende Blätter, besonders die unter Wasser, die gemeinsten. 
Ihr geringes Gewicht simuliert ziemlich genau diesen kleinen elektrischen Vorbiss-Zitterer, der dem eigentlichen Nehmen vorausgeht (ihr wisst was ich meine), gerne auch zwei drei solche Zupfer wenn das gezähnte Blatt sich langsam wieder von der Schnur löst, und dann auch noch nen Fallbiss simuliert.
"Zipp! .....zipzipzip..twoing."
Dieses spezielle Muster löst bei mir jedesmal extrem aufreibende Vorsteh-Hund-Impulse aus, und ist für so manchen Unruhe Schaffenden, unnötigen Anhieb verantwortlich.

Ein ordentliches Krautbüschel hingegen Bollert richtig druff und zieht dann langsam und gemächlich die Rute krumm und Krümmer, und Würde sie vermutlich bis nach San Fernando mitschleifen, wenn man nichts dagegen unternimmt, aber wenigstens gibt's da keine Missverständnisse: "Boioioioinnng!Ziiiìiiiiiiiieeeehhhh..."


----------



## geomas

Petri zu Deiner Kleini-Strecke, lieber Minimax . Gezieltes Angeln auf die Picos kann ja sehr kurzweilig sein.

Große Fänge kann ich nicht vermelden, aber es war schön auf dem Land und ich bereue die Fahrt (je ne Stunde hin und zurück) keinesfalls.

2x Zielfisch gab es, mit beiden Ruten konnte ich je einen Pico-Döbel ausheben. Einer biß auf (schon etwas klebrigen) Dosenmais, der andere auf Flocke.
Dazu gab es ein paar sehr schön gefärbte Plötz. Zum Abschluß sogar ein Rotauge von so 26/27cm (auf 2 Korn orange-roten „Muschel”-Aroma Mais von Timar). Bislang bester Fisch an der beschriebenen Feeder-Rute aus England.  Die hat sich ganz gut gemacht, ist aber eigentlich für normales Feedern gebaut worden (ich habe an der Tri-Cast ne an einem laufenden Seitarm befestigte Bomb gefischt, an der DV das übliche fixed Paternoster mit DS-Blei).

Leider waren einige Angelstellen schwer oder gar nicht zugänglich, bei meinem letzten Besuch dort (Mai 2020 etwa) sah das noch anders aus.

Es trieb ne Menge Laub auf dem recht schnellfließenden Flüßchen und immer wieder verfingen sich Blätter in der Mono.
Gegen Abend trieben richtig fette „Flatschen” aus Grünschnitt, Laub und anderem Treibgut flußabwärts.
Da war dann nicht nur wegen des schwindenden Lichts „Pumpe”.

Ach ja - die dicken „Big Cheeze”-Midi-Dumbells von Hinders hatte ich zu Hause vergessen. Deren Test steht also noch aus. Hab mich während des Angeln gefragt, ob lose Fütterung von Hanf/Hempseed sinnvoll wärwe, auch wenn man nicht damit angelt. Ich meine, so etwas aus der Literatur oder YT zu erinnern.







Geheimswim, nach rechts raus hab ich geangelt, direkt an den „Spundwandresten”.

Der Geheimswim ist schlicht und einfach ein winziger Flußabschnitt, eine Seite ist notdürftig befestigt, diese „rotte Spundwand aus Holz” zieht sich um eine Ecke rum. Dort könnte ich vermutlich auch mit ner 2m-Whip gut fangen, aber eben meist U20 Plötz, Döbel und Güstern.

Warum es heute keine halbwegs passablen Döbel gab: keine Ahnung. Es könnte der tollpatschig am Wasser rumorende Angler gewesen sein oder irgendeine Wetter-Geschichte (wunderschöner Herbsttag) oder die Fischis hatten keine Lust auf ne schöne Flocke.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Warum es heute keine halbwegs passablen Döbel gab: keine Ahnung. Es könnte der tollpatschig am Wasser rumorende Angler gewesen sein oder irgendeine Wetter-Geschichte (wunderschöner Herbsttag) oder die Fischis hatten keine Lust auf ne schöne Flocke.


Petri zu den Zielfischen und den Gelungenen Rutenstudien und ein 27er.Augenrot ist ein toller Fisch, wie ich finde.
Danke nochmal für die Erläuterung des interessanten Swims, erinnert mich ein wenig an den Spreewald in Leede oder Lehde (aber vmtl. mit ordentlich Strömung) wunderschön, idyllisch und erholsam wirkt die Stelle allemal.

#Launige Döbel Ja, ich weissauch nicht, zurzeit ist die Spezies auch an meinen Gewässern sehr kapriziös, vielleicht sind sie auch in der jahreszeitlichen Umstellungsphase. Wer weiss..?



geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu Deiner Kleini-Strecke, lieber Minimax . Gezieltes Angeln auf die Picos kann ja sehr kurzweilig sein.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Deine Beschreibung des Angelns im Treibgutvollen Fluß ist „Spod* on”. Wirklich Stoff für ein Buch.
Ich habe am Geheimswim einige Male Brotreste nach der Döbelpirsch verangelt. Vielleicht probiere ich mal was unkonventionelles: kurze Stippe mit 2m 0,20er Mono, unten ein 10gr-DS-Blei, etwas weiter oben ein kurzer Seitenarm mit 14er Haken, Breadpunch oder Made rauf und ab geht das Legdern mit der Stippe. 


*) Pardon, „Spod” entwickelt sich zu meinem Lieblings-Angel-Begriff. Da hört und liest man die schönsten Kombinationen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> *) Pardon, „Spod” entwickelt sich zu meinem Lieblings-Angel-Begriff.


Spodnik.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri den Fängern, ihr hattet ja noch das Erlebnis am Wasser zu sein, ich habe heute nach sehr langer zeit mal ein verbot bekommen, kann ich eigentlich sehr gut mit leben da es sehr selten mal vorkommt.
Aber dann zur Mittagzeit weit weg von meinem Döbelfluss schickte mir mein Liebster Vereinskollege (der 2 kleine um die 40 gefangen hat) 3 Bilder seiner 10 Jährigen Tochter die mich nett anlächelt und auf Bild 1 u. 2 jeweils einen Döbel von ü50 hält, auf Bild 3 zeigte mir dann meine Freundin Mari das es auch welche von ü 60 gibt (ich weiß das natürlich), ich jetzt 2x als Super Schneider von dort wech, und klein Mari zeigt wie es geht, aber ich gönne es ihr mehr als mir.
ich muss das Bild leider unkenntlich machen und so kann man leider das hämische nette Lächeln nicht sehen, aber bei dem Fisch vorstellbar


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern, ihr hattet ja noch das Erlebnis am Wasser zu sein, ich habe heute nach sehr langer zeit mal ein verbot bekommen, kann ich eigentlich sehr gut mit leben da es sehr selten mal vorkommt.
> Aber dann zur Mittagzeit weit weg von meinem Döbelfluss schickte mir mein Liebster Vereinskollege (der 2 kleine um die 40 gefangen hat) 3 Bilder seiner 10 Jährigen Tochter die mich nett anlächelt und auf Bild 1 u. 2 jeweils einen Döbel von ü50 hält, auf Bild 3 zeigte mir dann meine Freundin Mari das es auch welche von ü 60 gibt (ich weiß das natürlich), ich jetzt 2x als Super Schneider von dort wech, und klein Mari zeigt wie es geht, aber ich gönne es ihr mehr als mir.
> ich muss das Bild leider unkenntlich machen und so kann man leider das hämische nette Lächeln nicht sehen, aber bei dem Fisch vorstellbar
> Anhang anzeigen 388826


Unfassbar, welch ein Behemoth!
Die Macht ist stark in dem Kind.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Unfassbar, welch ein Behemoth!
> Die Macht ist stark in dem Kind.


die Kleine hat schon sehr oft und große gefangen, und die Keine ist fast immer mit ihrem Vater am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Kleine ist fast immer mit ihrem Vater am Wasser.


Sehr vorbildlich von ihr, das sie Rücksicht auf die ältere Generation nimmt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Kleine hat schon sehr oft und große gefangen, und die Keine ist fast immer mit ihrem Vater am Wasser.


Von daher wirkt der Fisch noch größer und auch beachtlicher, wenn Mari gerade eben nur etwas länger oder eben schmäler ist 

Dass dem Döbel ordentlich Schwanzflosse fehlt, finde ich auch spannend. 
Weil welcher Hecht Größtdöbelverknusperer war das eventuell?


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dass dem Döbel ordentlich Schwanzflosse fehlt, finde ich auch spannend.
> Weil welcher Hecht Größtdöbelverknusperer war das eventuell?


Groß Hechte sind vorhanden, Waller, aber leider auch des Öfteren Kormorane, also such Dir einen aus.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri in den Nordosten und den Mittleren Osten, schöne Berichte und ein wirklich idyllisches Geheimplätzchen


----------



## Tobias85

Tobias85 schrieb:


> nachdem stromab ein paar Bäume vom Sturm umgeweht wurden und dann quer im Bach liegend kleine Staustufen gebildet hatten - gleiches vermute ich jetzt auch



>>> nachschauen = 0

>>> for nachschauen == 0:
                if da_gewesen == true:
                        nachschauen = 1

>>> if nachschauen == 1 and damm == true:
                print('True.')
else:
                print('False.')


running...

True.


(mehr folgt morgen Nachmittag)


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Macht ist stark in dem Kind.




 Diese Macht ist nicht zu unterschätzen, meist liegt es an der Unbekümmerheit, die den meisten irgendwann verloren geht

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Von daher wirkt der Fisch noch größer und auch beachtlicher, wenn Mari
> 
> Dass dem Döbel ordentlich Schwanzflosse fehlt


read:
Der Döbel ist nur so gross, weil die Fängerin so klein ist. Ausserdem ist der Fisch angematscht.

"PR-Katastrophe"-Nordlicht hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Unfassbar, welch ein Behemoth!


Wir liegen da in der Wertung ziemlich auseinander ....
Du sagst Behemoth, was irgendwas sehr sehr groß ist,
ich fragte wegen der Bestätigung zu "ist dann noch nur ein Futterfisch"  , selbst in offensichtlichen Kleingewässern.

Und erklärt so nebenbei, warum alle Jonnies <0,9m so neurotisch ängstlich vorsichtige Naturen sind, obwohl sie ja selber räubern von Zeit zu Zeit.

Was nichts an dem unzweifelhaft großartigen Fang   schmälert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Diese Macht ist nicht zu unterschätzen, meist liegt es an der Unbekümmerheit, die den meisten irgendwann verloren geht


Ein weiser Mensch prägte den schönen Begriff "Kontrollierte Torheit" für den Weg des gereiften Menschen, um sich aus der anreichernden Verknöcherung samt eindimensionalen Denken wieder zu lösen.

Man macht z.B. was, wo ALLE sagen, das geht doch gar nicht, oder wie unpassend, was für ein unnötiger Aufriss, usw.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was nichts an dem unzweifelhaft großartigen Fang   schmälert.


Darauf kams mir an




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dass dem Döbel ordentlich Schwanzflosse fehlt, finde ich auch spannend.


Das ist auch wirklich interessant, Du hast recht: Das ist ja ein unzweifelhaft grosser Fisch, und bei der_ Verletzung der Schwanzflosse im oberen Bereich_ klingelt was bei mir.
Zwei von den dreien meiner zahmen Pferdegründlinge, ebenfalls proppere FIsche zwischen 60 und 70, wiesen genau diese charkteristische Verstümmelungen der Schwanzflosse im oberen Bereich auf, deshalb wurde ich damals darauf aufmerksam.
Und irgendein Ükel, kann sein Professor Tinca oder Thomas. oder ein anderer Chubman hat ebenfalls mal einen  großen Döbel mit im oberen Bereich zerstörter Schwanzflosse gezeigt.
 Was könnte diese wiederkehrende Verletzung verursacht haben, bei FIschen, die eigentlich dem Beuteschema der meisten Greifer aus Wasser und Luft  entwachsen sind? Oder handelt es sich um Verletzungen aus der gefahrvollen Jugendzeit? Scheint ja irgendwas zu sein, was von oben und hinten kommt. Bei meinen Beispielen kann ich lediglich Bootsschrauben ausschliessen, alle anderen Verdächtigen sind vorhanden.

Hat sonst noch jemand diese charakteristische Verstümmelung der oberen Schwanzflosse bei besseren Fischen beobachtet? Spielt mir da die selektive Wahrnehmung einen Streich, oder könnte tatsächlich ein Muster vorliegen?


EDIT: Hier* zeigt der Prof einen Fisch mit der markanten Verletzung, wir haben dann im Nachgang gerätselt, kamen aber auf keine Lösung:





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Nabend, Jungs, Ich möchte mich bei allen Diskutanten der Winklepicker/Schneckendebatte recht herzlich bedanken, denn nun ist mein Appetit geweckt, und ich lechze und crave nach einem brutzelheissen Pfännchen escargots, schön mit Häuschen angerichtet mit guter Kräuterbutter, etwas Brot und nem...




					www.anglerboard.de
				







*Merkwürdig, der Link führt zum korrekten Beitrag, aber in der Vorschau im Post wird ein ganz anderer angezeigt. Ist mir schon ein paar mal aufgefallen. Ist jetzt nicht schlimm oder dringend, aber bei Gelegenheit vielleicht ein Fall für TechDoc ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> wir haben dann im Nachgang gerätselt, kamen aber auf keine Lösung:



Jupp.
Ich hab bisher auch keine plausible Erklärung dafür gefunden.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Ich hab bisher auch keine plausible Erklärung dafür gefunden.


Wie wäre es mit..... OTTER?





Jedenfalls kommen die bei mir vor und die hatten wir noch nicht auf der Verdächtigenliste (Tolle Sache, übrigens einst habe ich tatsächlich mal einen gesehen, aber sonst machen sie sich nur durch pooh-pooh auf markanten Steinen und Baumstümpfen bemerkbar. sowie sündhaft teure Ottertunnel unter den Strassen in der Region)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaub was der greift hat kaum eine Chance - wird gefressen, ist tot oder kommt mit schwersten Schäden davon.
Wäre irgendwie komisch wenn der immer nur die obere Ecke der Schwanzflosse abbeißt und der Rest vom Fisch unversehrt ist.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit..... OTTER?


die gibt's hier leider nicht, ein paar Ottos laufen hier rum die sind aber harmlos


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> die gibt's hier leider nicht, ein paar Ottos laufen hier rum die sind aber harmlos


Laut aktueller Verbreitungskarte liegen dein geheimes Hauptquartier und seine Umgebung inzwischen im Otter-Land. Und wenn sich die Kerlchen in der Gegend rumtreiben, dann wahrscheinlich an solch abwechslungsreichen Kleinflüsschen wie Deinem.

An die westlichen Ükel: Hier könnt ihr gucken, ob die Wassermarder in Euren jeweiligen Revieren nachgewiesen wurden, im Osten der ÜK sind sie flächendeckend vorhanden.
EInfach auf "Suche ausführen" klicken


			Otterverbreitung - OTTER SPOTTER


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier gibt es keine(auch nicht in der Suche).
Nur massenhaft Biber und Bisamratten.


----------



## Thomas.

ich gehe stark davon aus das es hier auch keine gibt, auch wenn ich selber noch keinen gesehen habe hätte ich 100% davon gehört wenn dem so wäre.
die meinen bestimmt die hier     aber die sind hinter Gitter


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier gibt es keine(auch nicht in der Suche).
> Nur massenhaft Biber und Bisamratten.





Thomas. schrieb:


> ich gehe stark davon aus das es hier auch keine gibt, auch wenn ich selber noch keinen gesehen habe hätte ich 100% davon gehört wenn dem so wäre.
> die meinen bestimmt die hier    aber die sind hinter Gitter


hmm, demnach fallen die Otter als Verursacher aus. aber wer schnappt sich die oberen Schwanzflossen dann?


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> wer schnappt sich die oberen Schwanzflossen dann?


Eisvogel ?  haben wir hier ein Paar


----------



## Hecht100+

Hier mal was für unsere Leseratten, als .pdf im Netz zu finden



			https://hvilested.dk/onewebmedia/ReolenTYSK/1924_PraktikumDerFischkrankheiten.pdf


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Scheint ja irgendwas zu sein, was von oben und hinten kommt. Bei meinen Beispielen kann ich lediglich Bootsschrauben ausschliessen, alle anderen Verdächtigen sind vorhanden.
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand diese charakteristische Verstümmelung der oberen Schwanzflosse bei besseren Fischen beobachtet? Spielt mir da die selektive Wahrnehmung einen Streich, oder könnte tatsächlich ein Muster vorliegen?


Sehr schöne Kombination von zusammengeführten Beobachtungen!
Diese Schanzflossenstelle mit incl. den Knochenstrahlen ist sehr stabil, geht nicht mal einfach so mit scharfem Messer!
Ich schneide dort oft die toten Fische ab, und das ist richtig schwergängig, wenn es gegen die Strahlen geht. Da ist der Fisch eigentlich am stabilsten, außer Schädelplatte.

Otter: wenn, dann macht der mehr und lässt nicht locker, hat nicht den schneidenden Biss dafür.
Cormoran: schon ein bischen groß mit ü50 Döbel, hat nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht den schneidenden Biss dafür.
 Bin ich mit aber nicht ganz sicher ohne einen Cormoran zum voll austesten ... 
Vlt. gibt es aber schon Untersuchungen zum schwarzen Vogel, was die Biss- oder Hackkraft betrifft. Das lange gesuchte Schnabelinterna-Bild sagt mir eigentlich genug, eine richtige Schnabelkralle:





Fischreiher: Einen Fischreiher dagegen hatte ich schon mal ein paar Tage bei meinen Eltern in Pflege und konnte den gut im Detail untersuchen und mit Fisch füttern, da geht noch weniger ein Abschneiden in der Art. Der zerlegt auch nichts, sondern schluckt ganz und äußerlich noch unzerschnitten. Hornschnabel ist begrenzt scharfkantig.
Wels: hat nicht schneidenden Biss dafür, der könnte ansonsten gut Beschädiger sein.
Hecht: Wenn er genügend groß mit einer Kettensäge bewaffnet ist, klappt sowas als extremer Vorbei-Zustoßfehler auf einen sehr agilen und superschnell gewordenen Beutefisch, zumal wenn wie fast immer reflexartig hart am Ziel zugeschnappt wird, der zieht den Zustoß in jedem Fall voll durch. Zumal die Ausrundung gut zur Hechtmaulecke passt.
Also von daher mein Hauptverdächtiger! 
Ich habe schon zuviele angebissene bis  "halbe" Hechte Ende 60 / Anf. 70 gefangen, die erstaunlicherweise noch gelebt haben, voll verhungert und bei mir am Kleinköder superrabiat gebissen haben, so dass der Köder voll inhaliert war. Größenschema zum vergleichsweise dickeren Döbel scheint mir gut zu passen.

Letzlich muss da aber 'ne streng bio-wissenschaftliche Versuchsreihe her , selbstverständlich ohne die Probanden bei der Schnappiprozedur über Gebühr zu strapazieren, geht ja für die um lecker Happa happa machen.
Aber je nach Art evtl. hinterher fritieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier mal was für unsere Leseratten, als .pdf im Netz zu finden
> 
> 
> 
> https://hvilested.dk/onewebmedia/ReolenTYSK/1924_PraktikumDerFischkrankheiten.pdf


Wow  , diese Bildchen daraus sind ja Hammer, glaubt man kaum. So sieht das also später bestenfalls aus, wenn ich so einen nicht vorher rausfange 
Wie der Hecht unter dem Hammer des größeren überleben tut.

Flossen ab S.369 6.Flossen, S.370 Fig. 76 und Fig. 77


----------



## Professor Tinca

Solange die inneren Organe vollständig und intakt sind, verheilt das anscheinend ganz gut aber optisch wenig ansprechend.

Ne Hechtfreundin findet der so bestimmt nicht mehr ohne richtigen Schwanz.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Kombination von zusammengeführten Beobachtungen!
> Diese Schanzflossenstelle mit incl. den Knochenstrahlen ist sehr stabil, geht nicht mal einfach so mit scharfem Messer!
> Ich schneide dort oft die toten Fische ab, und das ist richtig schwergängig, wenn es gegen die Strahlen geht. Da ist der Fisch eigentlich am stabilsten, außer Schädelplatte.
> 
> Otter: wenn, dann macht der mehr und lässt nicht locker, hat nicht den schneidenden Biss dafür.
> Cormoran: schon ein bischen groß mit ü50 Döbel, hat nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht den schneidenden Biss dafür.
> Bin ich mit aber nicht ganz sicher ohne einen Cormoran zum voll austesten ...
> Vlt. gibt es aber schon Untersuchungen zum schwarzen Vogel, was die Biss- oder Hackkraft betrifft. Das lange gesuchte Schnabelinterna-Bild sagt mir eigentlich genug, eine richtige Schnabelkralle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fischreiher: Einen Fischreiher dagegen hatte ich schon mal ein paar Tage bei meinen Eltern in Pflege und konnte den gut im Detail untersuchen und mit Fisch füttern, da geht noch weniger ein Abschneiden in der Art. Der zerlegt auch nichts, sondern schluckt ganz und äußerlich noch unzerschnitten. Hornschnabel ist begrenzt scharfkantig.
> Wels: hat nicht schneidenden Biss dafür, der könnte ansonsten gut Beschädiger sein.
> Hecht: Wenn er genügend groß mit einer Kettensäge bewaffnet ist, klappt sowas als extremer Vorbei-Zustoßfehler auf einen sehr agilen und superschnell gewordenen Beutefisch, zumal wenn wie fast immer reflexartig hart am Ziel zugeschnappt wird, der zieht den Zustoß in jedem Fall voll durch. Zumal die Ausrundung gut zur Hechtmaulecke passt.
> Also von daher mein Hauptverdächtiger!
> Ich habe schon zuviele angebissene bis  "halbe" Hechte Ende 60 / Anf. 70 gefangen, die erstaunlicherweise noch gelebt haben, voll verhungert und bei mir am Kleinköder superrabiat gebissen haben, so dass der Köder voll inhaliert war. Größenschema zum vergleichsweise dickeren Döbel scheint mir gut zu passen.
> 
> Letzlich muss da aber 'ne streng bio-wissenschaftliche Versuchsreihe her , selbstverständlich ohne die Probanden bei der Schnappiprozedur über Gebühr zu strapazieren, geht ja für die um lecker Happa happa machen.
> Aber je nach Art evtl. hinterher fritieren.


Sehr überzeugend über sukzessiven Ausschluss argumentiert - ich schließe mich Deiner Argumentation an und betrachte die seltsamen Verstümmelungen als Hechtattacke


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> und betrachte die seltsamen Verstümmelungen als Hechtattacke



Kann es mMn auch nicht sein.
So wie die Flossen abgebissen sind muss das wie mit ner Kneifzange passiert sein.
So kann ein Hecht nicht beißen. Der hat viele spitze Zähne und hinterlässt mehrere Risse und Schnitte wenn der Fisch entkommen kann oder aus dem Maul gezogen wird(hab früher viele Jahre mit (lebendem)Köfi auf Hecht geangelt).
Die Flosse glatt abknipsen und der Rest vom Fisch unversehrt lassen, geht nicht mit 'nem Hechtmaul.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca Nordlichtangler schaut euch mal meine Fische im Ükelcup Labertrööt an (Suchwort Speziesname) bzw. In den entsprechenden Wertungsthreads, wie beurteilt ihr die Verletzungen?
Oder es ist alles Zufall, und unsere Fische haben ihre Flosse schon im Kindesalter verloren- bei zarten Jungfischem kann praktisch alles sie verursacht haben.

Oder es ist ein bisher unbekanntes Kryptozoon


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> schaut euch mal meine Fische im Ükelcup Labertrööt an (Suchwort Speziesname) bzw. In den entsprechenden Wertungsthreads, wie beurteilt ihr die Verletzungen?



Hab ich geguckt und sage dass diese(bei dir seltenen Exemplare) von jemandem so markiert wurden.
Ich hab sowas früher öfter mal gesehen, dass ein paar Flossenstrahlen als Markierung mit einer Schere entfertn wurden um Wiederfänge zu erkennen aber dachte, dass diese Mode inzwischen ausgestorben sei. Bei den sehr seltenen Fischen kann ich mir das nur so erklären.
Für einen Unfall oder eine Attacke ist der Rest vom Fisch in zu gutem Zustand.

Das erklärt aber immer noch nicht alle Verletzungen und vielleicht haben die von den Döbeln sogar unterschiedliche(Angreifer als) Ursachen.
Immerhin ist die Schwanzflosse das letzte Stück welches ein Angreifer noch zu fassen bekommt. Dann wären wir wieder am Anfang und quasi alle fischfressenden Räuber kämen infrage von der Bisamratte(einer meiner Favoriten) bis zum Flugsaurier Reiher, die den Fischen ein paar Schwanzflossenstrahlen ausrupfen/abknipsen bei der Flucht.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Räuber kämen infrage von der Bisamratte(einer meiner Favoriten) bis zum Flugsaurier Reiher, die den Fischen ein paar Schwanzflossenstrahlen ausrupfen/abknipsen bei der Flucht.


die sind auch beide hier vertreten, wo bei ich die Bisam bisher auch noch nicht live gesehen habe(nur Tot), aber hier sind etliche Fallen aufgebaut (im Wasser)


----------



## rhinefisher

Verletzungen solcher Art kenne ich erst, seit der Kormoran bei uns aufgetaucht ist.
Otter gibt es hier nicht, große Hechte gab es überall.
Auch diese markanten "Einschußlöcher" waren eine absolute Seltenheit.
Ein 50er Döbel passt allemale ins Beuteschema - wir haben hier 70er Zander und 60er Brassen mit "Loch" zu Dutzenden gesehen....


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> hmm, demnach fallen die Otter als Verursacher aus. aber wer schnappt sich die oberen Schwanzflossen dann?


schneide die Bilder aus (also nur den Fisch) und starte eine Umfrage, es soll auch welche geben die nicht im Ükel mit lesen was ich nicht glauben kann


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> .....
> Oder es ist alles Zufall, und unsere Fische haben ihre Flosse schon im Kindesalter verloren- bei zarten Jungfischem kann praktisch alles sie verursacht haben.
> 
> ...



Das wäre meine Vermutung.

Hier in der Unterwarnow nebenan sind verwachsene Alande und Brassen mit seltenen Mustern im Schuppenkleid nicht selten.
Da vermute ich auch „Unfälle”* im Jugendalter als Ursache.


*) = Reiher oder Kormoran gerade noch entwischt


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich geguckt und sage dass diese(bei dir seltenen Exemplare) von jemandem so markiert wurden.
> Ich hab sowas früher öfter mal gesehen, dass ein paar Flossenstrahlen als Markierung mit einer Schere entfertn wurden um Wiederfänge zu erkennen aber dachte, dass diese Mode inzwischen ausgestorben sei. Bei den sehr seltenen Fischen kann ich mir das nur so vorstellen.


Ja das wäre für meine Fische hinsichtlich Spezies und Standort auch sehr plausibel  Btw: Meinst Du, Bisams gehen echt an Fische?


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Verletzungen solcher Art kenne ich erst, seit der Kormoran bei uns aufgetaucht ist. (...)Auch diese markanten "Einschußlöcher"





geomas schrieb:


> Das wäre meine Vermutung. (Edit MM: Verlust im Jugendalter)


Ok da haben wir eine Stimme für "Kormoran" und eine für "gefahrvolle Jugend". Ich meine explizit das _Fehlen der oberen Schwanzflosse _

"Einschusslöcher" im Kopfbereich kenne ich von Forellen und einem Hechtlein in den Salmobächen meiner Region (Habe leider kein Photo parat), und allerlei beeindruckende sonstige Verletzungen habe ich auch in unterschiedlicher Gestalt an verschiedenen Fischen in verschiedenen Gewässern beobachtet, hier ein  kleiner mit überstandener Verletzung- das ist natürlich was anderes als das besprochene Muster:





(Repost von anno tukk)



Thomas. schrieb:


> schneide die Bilder aus (also nur den Fisch) und starte eine Umfrage, es soll auch welche geben die nicht im Ükel mit lesen was ich nicht glauben kann


Hervorragende Idee aus mehreren Gründen, ich werd morgen oder übermorgen mal einen entsprechenden Thread starten.  Das verlinkte Buch zur Fischpathologie ist übrigens passend zu Halloween ein echter Horrorschocker, die Abbildungen stellen die Nackenhaare hoch, danke fürs Einstellen!


----------



## Trotta

Gänzlich unbeleckt von Sachverstand tippe ich eher auf eine beginnende bakterielle Flossenfäule:
- beginnt häufig im Bereich der Schwanzflosse
- Flossenränder unregelmäßig ausgefranst, milchig
- beim zweiten Fisch sieht auch die Flossenbasis leicht entzündet aus



















Für die Pterodactylus-Theorie könnte ich mich aber auch begeistern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann es mMn auch nicht sein.
> So wie die Flossen abgebissen sind muss das wie mit ner Kneifzange passiert sein.
> So kann ein Hecht nicht beißen. Der hat viele spitze Zähne und hinterlässt mehrere Risse und Schnitte wenn der Fisch entkommen kann oder aus dem Maul gezogen wird(hab früher viele Jahre mit (lebendem)Köfi auf Hecht geangelt).
> Die Flosse glatt abknipsen und der Rest vom Fisch unversehrt lassen, geht nicht mit 'nem Hechtmaul.


Ich sag mal aus etlichen Livebobachtungen, dass ein richtig großer Hecht im Übermeterbereich mit den beiden Unterkieferzahnreihen
bzw. eben genau mit einer davon auftreffenden wie mit einer Schlagschere oder eher Zahnaxt fast alles kappen kann, wenn er richtig voll zuhaut und wenig gefasstes Fischmaterial den Schnapp ausbremst. Die Zähne laufen ja bis Anschlag versenkt in die Oberkieferbacke und trennen dagegen.
Was bei einem gerade hinweg beschleunigenden Beutefisch ihn vollstens animieren tut, so mit aller Gewalt im Nachfassen zu tun.
Ich gehe bei solchen Fischflossenabbissen vom mindestens doppelt so langen Beißern aus, kleinere können das sicherlich nicht ansatzweise.

Ich schaue mir noch Minis Bilder an.  Wenn ich sie denn finde ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Trotta schrieb:


> Gänzlich unbeleckt von Sachverstand tippe ich eher auf eine beginnende bakterielle Flossenfäule:
> - beginnt häufig im Bereich der Schwanzflosse
> - Flossenränder unregelmäßig ausgefranst, milchig
> - beim zweiten Fisch sieht auch die Flossenbasis leicht entzündet aus


Flossenfäule bei so einem großen an sich gesund aussehenden Fisch nach einem Biss passt noch besser!
Der fault ja nicht einfach so, wenn vom fiesen Wasser her, wäre mehr kaputt.

Andere Variante ggü. Abbiss wäre noch ein Stauwehr oder eben eine Wasserkraftturbine 
Die Dumpsäckel von den Wasserkleinkraftwerken wollen nicht einsehen, dass der Fischschutz wichtig ist und man was davorbauen sollte und kann.
Da kann ich mit Engelszungen reden.


----------



## geomas

Interessante Unterwasser-Beobachtungen und daraus abgeleitete Technik (sehr kurzes Vorfach...):






Die Untertitel sind teilweise witzig übersetzt, aber ohne die UT würde ich gar nix verstehen. 
Die Videos von diesem Kanal sind technisch alle super (Fernsehmaterial).


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Ükelnauten, ich hab es schon wieder zum Wasser geschafft.
Der erste November-Ansitz verlief nicht gänzlich nach Plan, es war aber letztlich doch ne runde Sache.





Ich war wieder mal am Swim mit den hanseatischen Nagern. Die waren extrem scharf auf die alten Caster.
Wie auf Droge. So ähnlich agiere ich unter dem Einfluß einer geöffneten Tüte Paprika-Chips.

Hatte neulich die Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker in der Hand. Das ist meine billigste „Wurfrute” überhaupt - hatte die für £11,50 mal ersteigert.
Stillos verkuppelt mit einer Ninja 1003a hat mir diese Rute schon great X-citement verschafft. Die sollte heute ran.
Dazu habe ich noch ne frühe Carbon-Leger-Rute mit zum Wasser genommen, seltsames Teil von Daiwa.

Am Wasser stellte ich fest, daß ich den „Ballmaker” zu Hause gelassen hatte. Damit wollte ich per Katschi verschießbare Liquibread-Kugeln formen.
Ging nicht, also habe ich einen kleinen Futterkorb an die Silstar geknüppert. Hatte auf Breadpunch schnelle Bisse, konnte aber keinen Fisch haken.

Auch mit der Swingtip lief es eher suboptimal. Dafür würde das Wetter immer angenehmer. Habe angefangen mit den Ködern zu experimentieren.
Und dann gab es die ersten Fische - lütte Plötz von „Finger-Kürze”. Hmm. Hab umgebaut, gerade beim Hakenbinden sehe ich die Spitze der Silstar nach rechts ausschlagen. Verdammte Axt! Schnell den Haken fertig angeknotet und den in der Praxis erstaunlich angenehmen Moosgummigriff der Silstar „geangelt”.
Ein richtig schöner Brassen von minimal Ü50 war der erste bessere Fisch des Tages. Gebissen hatte der auf 2 dunkle Caster.
Maden oder Caster+Made brachte nur die üblichen Picos. Die so oft erwähnten und gelobten Softhooker-Pellets waren leider zu Hause geblieben.

Nach ner Weile und weiteren Köder-Versuchen gab es dann noch einen zweiten ordentlichen Brassen von ähnlicher Größe, auch an der billigen Silstar (auf 1 Korn Dosenmais). An der Schwinge lief es nicht so gut, es hat aber dennoch Spaß gemacht, damit mal wieder zu fischen.





Die Aktion der Silstar ist mit C10 angegeben, aber sie wirft problemlos auch etwas schwerere Körbe.











Auf den ersten besseren Fisch an der Matchman/ABU 506m-Combo warte ich noch.





Die alte Daiwa ist seltsam oder besser sparsam gebaut. Die Steckverbindung ist eher naja.





Die altertümliche Rutenablage gefällt mir für die Schwinge.
Das Askari-Mini-Stativ kann ich nicht empfehlen.
Wenn wenigstens ein Beinchen fest in den Rasen gedrückt wird hält es akzeptabel.


Sorry für die Tackle-lastigen Ausführungen.


----------



## Skott

geomas 
Das erste Foto ist der Hammer, Georg!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht und tolle Bilder, Georg.
Die Ratte fetzt.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Mikesch

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...  Größtdöbelverknusperer war das eventuell?


Der hat evtl. 4 Beine, der Wassermarder.

Edit: Man sollte auch die nachfolgenden Posts lesen bevor man selbst postet.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Ratte fetzt.


ich würde die Schrotflinte durchladen oder schreiend weglaufen.


----------



## Gert-Show

Minimax schrieb:


> Btw: Meinst Du, Bisams gehen echt an Fische?


Nein, lieber Mini, das sind absolute Vegetarier. Nix Fisch nix Fleisch...


----------



## Minimax

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nein, lieber Mini, das sind absolute Vegetarier. Nix Fisch nix Fleisch...


Ich fragte nach, weil der Prof die Bisamratte in den Kreis der Verdächtigen aufgenommen hatte, es hatte mich auch gewundert. Die Wiki sagt tatsächlich das Bisam gelegentlich auch Insekten Wirbellose und Fische zu sich nehmen aber Pflanzen den größten und bevorzugten Nahrungsanteil bilden


----------



## Mikesch

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nein, lieber Mini, das sind absolute Vegetarier. Nix Fisch nix Fleisch...


Doch, doch, nach meinen Informationen fressen Sie auch Muscheln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Bisamratten sind Allesfresser.
Vtml. ist die Ernährung im Einzelnen davon abhängig, was leicht verfügbar ist(Lebensraum, Jahreszeit usw.).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

In einer der letzten LFV Bayern (Ausgabe ?) Zeitung sind Bilder vom Fischotter-Fraß drin, wie die größere Karpfen und kleine Fische zerkauen.
Was nichts mit den gesuchten Spuren zu tun hat.
Auch zeigt es Cormoranspuren und die Vorliebe des Cormorans, auf den Fischbauch zu gehen, viele vermeintliche zu groß geratene Zweifach-Hundszahn-Bisse
sind so also vom 2 mal nachgreifenden Cormoran, viel zu große Marken für den Zander.


----------



## Stippi68

Zur Info!

Absage Stippermesse 2022​Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

die Gesundheit aller geht vor und leider verschlechtert sich die Situation in der kalten Jahreszeit wieder. In der aktuellen Corona-Pandemie-Entwicklung besteht keinerlei Planungssicherheit.
Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit der Messe Bremen sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, die Stippermesse 2022 stattfinden zu lassen. Erhöhte Kosten durch Auflagen (die sich jederzeit ändern können), es können weniger Aussteller teilnehmen, um zu entzerren. Die Besucher sind noch nicht wieder bereit für einen unbeschwerten Messebesuch, das zeigen Zahlen anderer stattgefundener Messen.
Wir haben uns die Entscheidung nicht leicht gemacht. Ein neuer Termin für 2023 wurde von der Messe Bremen schon bestätigt. Vielen Dank an die Messe Bremen.
Es würde uns sehr freuen, endlich mit allen Beteiligten wieder eine Stippermesse stattfinden zu lassen.


----------



## Raven87

geomas schrieb:


> So, liebe Ükelnauten, ich hab es schon wieder zum Wasser geschafft.
> Der erste November-Ansitz verlief nicht gänzlich nach Plan, es war aber letztlich doch ne runde Sache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich war wieder mal am Swim mit den hanseatischen Nagern. Die waren extrem scharf auf die alten Caster.
> Wie auf Droge. So ähnlich agiere ich unter dem Einfluß einer geöffneten Tüte Paprika-Chips.
> 
> Hatte neulich die Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker in der Hand. Das ist meine billigste „Wurfrute” überhaupt - hatte die für £11,50 mal ersteigert.
> Stillos verkuppelt mit einer Ninja 1003a hat mir diese Rute schon great X-citement verschafft. Die sollte heute ran.
> Dazu habe ich noch ne frühe Carbon-Leger-Rute mit zum Wasser genommen, seltsames Teil von Daiwa.
> 
> Am Wasser stellte ich fest, daß ich den „Ballmaker” zu Hause gelassen hatte. Damit wollte ich per Katschi verschießbare Liquibread-Kugeln formen.
> Ging nicht, also habe ich einen kleinen Futterkorb an die Silstar geknüppert. Hatte auf Breadpunch schnelle Bisse, konnte aber keinen Fisch haken.
> 
> Auch mit der Swingtip lief es eher suboptimal. Dafür würde das Wetter immer angenehmer. Habe angefangen mit den Ködern zu experimentieren.
> Und dann gab es die ersten Fische - lütte Plötz von „Finger-Kürze”. Hmm. Hab umgebaut, gerade beim Hakenbinden sehe ich die Spitze der Silstar nach rechts ausschlagen. Verdammte Axt! Schnell den Haken fertig angeknotet und den in der Praxis erstaunlich angenehmen Moosgummigriff der Silstar „geangelt”.
> Ein richtig schöner Brassen von minimal Ü50 war der erste bessere Fisch des Tages. Gebissen hatte der auf 2 dunkle Caster.
> Maden oder Caster+Made brachte nur die üblichen Picos. Die so oft erwähnten und gelobten Softhooker-Pellets waren leider zu Hause geblieben.
> 
> Nach ner Weile und weiteren Köder-Versuchen gab es dann noch einen zweiten ordentlichen Brassen von ähnlicher Größe, auch an der billigen Silstar (auf 1 Korn Dosenmais). An der Schwinge lief es nicht so gut, es hat aber dennoch Spaß gemacht, damit mal wieder zu fischen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Aktion der Silstar ist mit C10 angegeben, aber sie wirft problemlos auch etwas schwerere Körbe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf den ersten besseren Fisch an der Matchman/ABU 506m-Combo warte ich noch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die alte Daiwa ist seltsam oder besser sparsam gebaut. Die Steckverbindung ist eher naja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die altertümliche Rutenablage gefällt mir für die Schwinge.
> Das Askari-Mini-Stativ kann ich nicht empfehlen.
> Wenn wenigstens ein Beinchen fest in den Rasen gedrückt wird hält es akzeptabel.
> 
> 
> Sorry für die Tackle-lastigen Ausführungen.



Was für ein lustiges Foto


----------



## geomas

Stippi68 - danke für Deinen Einsatz. Die Absage ist schade, aber natürlich nachvollziehbar. Hoffentlich gibt's dann im März 2023 die schönste und beste Stippermesse aller Zeiten.


----------



## Minimax

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Zur Info!
> 
> Absage Stippermesse 2022​Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> die Gesundheit aller geht vor und leider verschlechtert sich die Situation in der kalten Jahreszeit wieder. In der aktuellen Corona-Pandemie-Entwicklung besteht keinerlei Planungssicherheit.
> Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit der Messe Bremen sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, die Stippermesse 2022 stattfinden zu lassen. Erhöhte Kosten durch Auflagen (die sich jederzeit ändern können), es können weniger Aussteller teilnehmen, um zu entzerren. Die Besucher sind noch nicht wieder bereit für einen unbeschwerten Messebesuch, das zeigen Zahlen anderer stattgefundener Messen.
> Wir haben uns die Entscheidung nicht leicht gemacht. Ein neuer Termin für 2023 wurde von der Messe Bremen schon bestätigt. Vielen Dank an die Messe Bremen.
> Es würde uns sehr freuen, endlich mit allen Beteiligten wieder eine Stippermesse stattfinden zu lassen.


Ohje, das ist sehr schade. Aber absolut verständlich unter diesen Umständen. Ich danke Stippi68 und Tricast ebenfalls für Eure Mühen und Euren Einsatz- und drück die Daumen für 2023!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Ohje, das ist sehr schade. Aber absolut verständlich unter diesen Umständen. Ich danke Stippi68 und Tricast ebenfalls für Eure Mühen und Euren Einsatz- und drück die Daumen für 2023!
> Hg
> Minimax


Stimmt, so ein Miniükeltreffen in Bremen täte uns bestimmt gut. Dann warten wir eben noch ein Jahr ab, so wohl klappen. Danke an Stippi68 und Tricast , für die Infos und das ganze, was so im Hintergrund läuft.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Absage Stippermesse 2022


schade, hatte mich auf ein Ükeltreffen während der Messe gefreut. Die Absage ist aber richtig., Niemand kann sagen wie der Winter wird und die Auflagen sind.
Wir Angler sollen doch ein geduldiges Volk sein, also warten wir auf 2023. Vielleicht ist ja im Sommer 2022 ein Ükeltreffen möglich? Ich wäre dabei.

der traurige Gerd


----------



## Thomas.

ich falle gerade in tiefste Depiridingsbums oder wie dat heiß, habe schon Urlaub für den Termin eingereicht  
aber was nicht geht, geht nicht, Stippi68 u. Tricast trotz dem vielen Dank das ihr es versucht habt  dann eben 2023  
habe mir gerade vorgenommen an dem WE jemanden von hier aus dem Ükel auf dem Sack zugehen, muss nur noch überlegen wer die Arme S... sein wird


----------



## Mikesch

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In einer der letzten LFV Bayern (Ausgabe ?) Zeitung sind Bilder vom Fischotter-Fraß drin, wie die größere Karpfen und kleine Fische zerkauen.
> ....


Nr. 1, März 2021 Das Titelbild zeigt die abgenagte Schwanzflosse eines Huchens.








						Nr. 1, März 2021 - Landesfischereiverband Bayern
					

Fischotter: Wahl zum Tier des Jahres Live Sonar: Neues Echolot sorgt für Diskussionen Corona: Wie kamen Berufsfischer durchs Jahr




					lfvbayern.de
				




Auf einer österreichischen Webseite habe ich dazu noch mehr Bilder gesehen, die Otter haben mit den großen Fischen "nur" gespielt.


----------



## Minimax

Mikesch schrieb:


> Nr. 1, März 2021 Das Titelbild zeigt die abgenagte Schwanzflosse eines Huchens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nr. 1, März 2021 - Landesfischereiverband Bayern
> 
> 
> Fischotter: Wahl zum Tier des Jahres Live Sonar: Neues Echolot sorgt für Diskussionen Corona: Wie kamen Berufsfischer durchs Jahr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lfvbayern.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf einer österreichischen Webseite habe ich dazu noch mehr Bilder gesehen, die Otter haben mit den großen Fischen "nur" gespielt.


Sehr interessant, kannst Du nen link zu dieser Seite setzen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, kannst Du nen link zu dieser Seite setzen?


Runterscrollen, 
*Download BFG1-2021 drücken,  laden*


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Runterscrollen,
> *Download BFG1-2021 drücken,  laden*


Ich meinte die österreichische Seite, die Mikesch Unten in seinem Post erwähnt hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

War niemand angeln heute?
Ist so fad hier ohne Fangberichte und -fotos.

Hier bei mir hat es den ganzen Tag in Strömen geregnet. So wird das Flüsschen erstmal ein paar Tage "Hochwasser" führen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War niemand angeln heute?
> Ist so fad hier ohne Fangberichte und -fotos.
> 
> Hier bei mir hat es den ganzen Tag in Strömen geregnet. So wird das Flüsschen erstmal ein paar Tage "Hochwasser" führen.


Hier bei mir auch, und musste schuften. Morgen siehts auch Mau aus, Sa oder So wird sich ein Fenster öffnen. Mal sehen was die Regenflutrn mit dem Flüsschen angestellt haben.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax 
Aus der Schweiz heißt ein Link 
www.petri-heil.ch
Ich bekomme es im Moment nicht hin, das zu verlinken, sch.... Handy


----------



## Minimax

Danke für den Link. Oha, oha, ob der Otter wieder im Rennen ist?
"Die Ükeldetektive und der geheimnisvolle Fall der entwendeten Schwanzflosse: Ein spannender Krimi mit überraschenden Wendungen zum mithalten für Jung und Alt"


----------



## Trotta

Hier ist der Link zum Artikel:








						Fischotter [– Was wenn er kommt?] | petri-heil.ch | Dein Schweizer Fischereimagazin
					

Seit 1989 galt der Fischotter in der Schweiz bis zu seiner zufälligen Wiederentdeckung 2009 in einem Fischpass bei Reichenau als ausgestorben. Inzwischen tritt der geschützte Rückkehrer in der Schweiz an verschiedenen Standorten auf und wird wohl bleiben. Aus dem bereits weitflächig vom...




					www.petri-heil.ch


----------



## Mikesch

Fischotter versus Huchen – Spieltrieb statt Nahrungsaufnahme?
					

Fischotter versus Huchen - 47% aller untersuchten Huchen wurden verletzt. Selbst Fische mit 135cm Länge fallen zum Opfer.




					www.angebissen.at
				




Here it is Mr, Minimax .
Habe extra für dich nochmal den Gockel befragt.    
Hatte Sie gestern nicht gefunden.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War niemand angeln heute?
> Ist so fad hier ohne Fangberichte und -fotos.
> 
> Hier bei mir hat es den ganzen Tag in Strömen geregnet. So wird das Flüsschen erstmal ein paar Tage "Hochwasser" führen.


Haha, vielleicht klappts morgen mit nem Ansitz. Das Wetter heute war auch hier zum um jeden Preis drinnenbleiben und Decke-über-den-Kopf-ziehen.
Der Pegel ist angenehm hoch, schon seit Tagen und soll noch ne Weile so bleiben.


----------



## Minimax

Komme gerade vom Zahnarzt. Diesmal war's ziemlich intensiv, der Ärmste musste richtig tief graben, und ich hab wie wild gezappelt, aber dann hat ers geschafft und mich schonend zurückgesetzt. Ich bin dann auch rasch davon geschwommen.
Aber hey, jetzt ist Wochenende, und falls es gleich zu pochen aufhört, sattle ich das Minimobil und braus zum Flüsschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein, zwei Döbel und ne Stulle mit Curry-Tulip lassen dich dieses traumatische Erlebnis sicher schnell vergessen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber hey, jetzt ist Wochenende, und falls es gleich zu pochen aufhört, sattle ich das Minimobil und braus zum Flüsschen.



Heldenhaft ! ich bin sprachlos


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Zahnarzt. Diesmal war's ziemlich intensiv, der Ärmste musste richtig tief graben, und ich hab wie wild gezappelt, aber dann hat ers geschafft und mich schonend zurückgesetzt. Ich bin dann auch rasch davon geschwommen.
> Aber hey, jetzt ist Wochenende, und falls es gleich zu pochen aufhört, sattle ich das Minimobil und braus zum Flüsschen.


Sei froh das du nicht zu tief geschluck hast dabei, das würde mich echt traurig machen, so mit Genickschlag und Herzstich danach.

Viel Petri dann wenn du nachher loskommst.


----------



## Minimax

Danke für Euren Zuspruch Jungs, so schlimm wars nicht, nur für Kronen bisschen rumschleifen, aber das Zahnfleisch stutzen war unangenehm.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein, zwei Döbel und ne Stulle mit Curry-Tulip lassen dich dieses traumatische Erlebnis sicher schnell vergessen.


Das sind wahre Worte, du hast recht!


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> .................aber das Zahnfleisch stutzen war unangenehm.



Hast du ein Glück, meins läuft schon weg wenn die Zahnbürste kommt


----------



## Minimax

Hach, Freunde,
gleich als erstes so ein schönes Herbstmoppelchen- der ist für den lieben Professor Tinca , weil er sich doch Fangbilder gewünscht hat, und weil er mich grad motiviert hat doch ans Wasser zu fahren,
Danke Prof!


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> sattle ich das Minimobil und braus zum Flüsschen.


aber langsam, sonst  schreibt dich deine Heimliche Liebschaft wider an


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber langsam, sonst  schreibt dich deine Heimliche Liebschaft wider an


Haha, stimmt, aber ich bin heut in ner anderen Ecke, und fuhr auch ganz brav, ehrlich  
Wer wirklich Druck aufm Kessel hat, ist mein sonst so lahmes Flüsschen, ich hab jetzt auf 20g erhöht, und das bleibt auch nur bedingt liegen. Bisserkennung ist heute Mühsal&Plage, Spitze ist automatisch krumm.


----------



## geomas

Na der prächtige Dickschädel läßt die dicke Backe doch sicher schnell verschmerzen, lieber Minimax . Petri!

Bei mir kam leider kurzfristig Arbeit dazwischen und die Angelsession muß verschoben werden. 
Je nach Lust und abrufbarer Energie versuche ich es evtl. morgen Vormittag vor der Arbeit mal.


----------



## Thomas.

Angeltechnisch ist ja nicht gerade viel los hier, Minimax hält die Fahne für alle hoch, deshalb von mir ein Super Petri für den schönen Döbel, ich weiß schon nicht mehr wie die in Natura aussehen.
meine erste Woche Urlaub von zwei ist um, hatte mir Angeltechnisch viel vorgenommen, leider hat Tochter mir eine strich  durch meine Planung gemacht, sie brauchte ein neues Auto, und so ging die Woche drauf fürs suchen, Kaufen, abholen, anmelden usw. (immerhin habe ich es geschafft als meine Frau beim Bäcker war kurz bei FP reinzuspringen und ohne das sie es mitbekommen hat nee Rolle zu kaufen ) 
Zu allem übel hat sich DO bei mir eine Männer Grippe angekündigt die mich Heute Nacht erreicht hat , mit heiße Milch mit Honig, Hühnersuppe, heiße Bäder und andere Hausmittelchen gehe ich ihr jetzt an den Kragen.

Vorfreude hat sich trotz allen gestern Abend angekündigt, ein Kollege Rief an und fragte ob ich Lust habe nächstes WE einen kleinen See mit abzufischen da dort alle Fische raus müssen, logo habe ich Lust.

allen die es dieses WE zum Wasser zieht schon mal ein Dickes Petri, ich  werde es trotz Männergrippe auch vielleicht für ein halbes Stündchen versuchen, frische Luft soll ja gesund sein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Angeltechnisch ist ja nicht gerade viel los hier, Minimax hält die Fahne für alle hoch, deshalb von mir ein Super Petri für den schönen Döbel, ich weiß schon nicht mehr wie die in Natura aussehen.
> meine erste Woche Urlaub von zwei ist um, hatte mir Angeltechnisch viel vorgenommen, leider hat Tochter mir eine strich  durch meine Planung gemacht, sie brauchte ein neues Auto, und so ging die Woche drauf fürs suchen, Kaufen, abholen, anmelden usw. (immerhin habe ich es geschafft als meine Frau beim Bäcker war kurz bei FP reinzuspringen und ohne das sie es mitbekommen hat nee Rolle zu kaufen )
> Zu allem übel hat sich DO bei mir eine Männer Grippe angekündigt die mich Heute Nacht erreicht hat , mit heiße Milch mit Honig, Hühnersuppe, heiße Bäder und andere Hausmittelchen gehe ich ihr jetzt an den Kragen.
> 
> Vorfreude hat sich trotz allen gestern Abend angekündigt, ein Kollege Rief an und fragte ob ich Lust habe nächstes WE einen kleinen See mit abzufischen da dort alle Fische raus müssen, logo habe ich Lust.
> 
> allen die es dieses WE zum Wasser zieht schon mal ein Dickes Petri, ich  werde es trotz Männergrippe auch vielleicht für ein halbes Stündchen versuchen, frische Luft soll ja gesund sein.


Gute Besserung Thomas, kleiner Tip, die heisse Milch lässt sich hervorragend mit Honigmet verfeinern   
Wenn das dann ibähh schmeckt,biste auf dem Weg der Besserung


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Minimax und gute Besserung Thomas. !


----------



## Finke20

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Thomas, kleiner Tip, die heisse Milch lässt sich hervorragend mit Honigmet verfeinern




Man kann die Milch aber auch gleich ganz weglassen  und nur den Honigmet trinken .
Ja mit einer Männer Grippe ist nicht zu spaßen und deshalb gute Besserung für dich Thomas.
Ich bin ja in der letzten Zeit nur stiller mitleser, in dieser Rund. Ich leide zur Zeit an angelrische Unlust .  
Deshalb lese ich immer eure Berichte und freue mich über die schönen Erfolge. Dazu ein dickes Petri an alle.


----------



## Slappy

Gute Besserung.
Mich hat diese Seuche auch erreicht. Aber bei uns ist heute abfischen angesagt und ich werde nachher auch dazu kommen..... Mal schauen was da so rum kommt.....


Ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch ein freundliches Petri in die Runde zu werfen an alle die am Wasser waren die letzte Zeit.


----------



## rustaweli

Finke20 schrieb:


> Man kann die Milch aber auch gleich ganz weglassen  und nur den Honigmet trinken .
> Ja mit einer Männer Grippe ist nicht zu spaßen und deshalb gute Besserung für dich Thomas.
> Ich bin ja in der letzten Zeit nur stiller mitleser, in dieser Rund. Ich leide zur Zeit an angelrische Unlust .
> Deshalb lese ich immer eure Berichte und freue mich über die schönen Erfolge. Dazu ein dickes Petri an alle.


Dann auch Dir "Gute Besserung" und ein tolles Abfischen Slappy !

Schade Finke, hoffe Du findest irgendwann Deine Freude wieder!
Denke dies ist der Preis für Wettkämpfe und solch Zeug. Glaube Freud hätte etliche Abhandlungen darüber verfassen können. Oder Dostojewski, der tiefenpsychologische Meister aller Meister, einen riesigen Roman. Ob Tipspieler welche ohne wetten ihre Lust am Sport verloren haben, Top Mannschaften welche nur noch aufdrehen können sobald es um etwas geht, Menschen welche ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen oder aber eben Wettkampfangler. Aber den echten Weg muß ein Jeder für sich selber finden, oder doch andere Wege gehen. Ich hoffe Du findest einzig für Dich Deine Leidenschaft wieder! Es geht nicht um Ranking, Fame, anerkannte Berichte, Likes! Das ist alles nettes Beiwerk, nicht mehr!
Zeit, Raum, Natur, Jagd, sich selbst treffen, vielleicht noch gekrönt von Fang, ob Release oder Verwertung, darum geht es doch, oder?
Diese Ein,- u Rückkehr wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Minimax

Danke für Eure Petris,
Jungs! Ich wünsche Thomas. und bald auch Schleien- Slappy Gute Besserung. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind, gut und warm eingepackt(!), 1-2 Stündchen am Wasser kein Problem, und sogar heilsam. Sofern die Erkältung in der Mitte oder im Gehen ist, steht die Krisis noch bevor sollte man im Bett Bleiben.
Ihr müsst unbedingt vom Abfischen berichten, da wird bestimmt so manche Überraschung ans Licht kommen.
geomas wünsch ich Zeit und Energie für einzwei interessante Köderexperimente, und Finke20 soll sich nicht plagen, dir Angellust kommt schon wieder. Und Nübsies wollen auch sortiert, und Vorfächer auch gebunden werden.

Ich selbst hätte Zeit und auch Lust direkt wieder zum Flüsschen zu pilgern (Die MkV stottert noch ein bisschen und muss bevors richtig kalt wird unbedingt noch 'eingefahren' werden), aber durch den Regen sind die Bedingungen nun wirklich nicht leicht, wie ich schon gestern bemerken musste:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Neben dem vielen Wasser wird der enorm rasch gestiegene Pegelstand durch wunderliche Mengen treibender Stängel und Blätter verursacht, da ists kein angenehmes lädschern.
Na, mal sehen, was das Wochenende so bringt.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Ranking, Fame, anerkannte Berichte, Likes! Das ist alles nettes Beiwerk, nicht mehr!
> Zeit, Raum, Natur, Jagd, sich selbst treffen, vielleicht noch gekrönt von Fang, ob Release oder Verwertung, darum geht es doch, oder?


Ich weiss nicht, ob ich ohne den Ükel und die Gelegenheit hier meine immer gleichen Berichte und Fische vorzustellen, so enthusiastisch wäre.

Und befrage ich mein Herz, merke ich: Der Fang (des richtigen Fisches) steht bei mir ganz klar im Zentrum. Die Eisvögel, Ringelnattern und das Sonnenlicht auf Wasser und Blättern können meinetwegen Purzelbäume schlagen: Ich erfreue mich erst dann so richtig an daran, wenn der Kescher nass ist.


----------



## Thomas.

Dank euch für die Besserungs wünsche, und Slappy Gute Besserung


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Thomas, kleiner Tip, die heisse Milch lässt sich hervorragend mit Honigmet verfeinern
> Wenn das dann ibähh schmeckt,biste auf dem Weg der Besserung


obwohl ich ja fast im Sterben liege, musste ich mit Frauchen einkaufen, da habe ich auch mal eben eine Haus Apotheke angelegt, und wehe der Honigmet schmeckt nicht habe extra den Götter Trunk  genommen, kommt mir ja ziemlich nahe  

da ich ja normal keinen Alkohol trinke, gehe ich davon aus, wenn ich den Leer habe merke ich sowieso nix mehr 

 Haus Apotheke


----------



## yukonjack

Thomas. schrieb:


> Dank euch für die Besserungs wünsche, und Slappy Gute Besserung
> 
> obwohl ich ja fast im Sterben liege, musste ich mit Frauchen einkaufen, da habe ich auch mal eben eine Haus Apotheke angelegt, und wehe der Honigmet schmeckt nicht habe extra den Götter Trunk  genommen, kommt mir ja ziemlich nahe
> 
> da ich ja normal keinen Alkohol trinke, gehe ich davon aus, wenn ich den Leer habe merke ich sowieso nix mehr
> 
> Haus Apotheke
> Anhang anzeigen 389211


Wenn du die beiden "braunen " Pullen weg hast, dann ist die Grippe es auch. Danach dann "Hohes C" und alles ist wieder gut. Einen lustigen Krankheitsverlauf und schnelle und gute Besserung.


----------



## Hecht100+

Gute Besserung allen Leidenen und ein dickes Petri allen, die es ans Wasser schaffen werden. Bei mir steht heute nachmittag der fünfte Kindergeburtstag meiner Enkelin auf dem Programm, mit 5 anderen Fräuleins, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil, minimax 

schöner Dickopf die sind bei mir leider seltener und wenn da wo ich nicht so gern fische genau in der Stadt da sind mir 
dann zuviele Zuschauer 



Thomas. schrieb:


> Zu allem übel hat sich DO bei mir eine Männer Grippe angekündigt die mich Heute Nacht erreicht hat , mit heiße Milch mit Honig, Hühnersuppe, heiße Bäder und andere Hausmittelchen gehe ich ihr jetzt an den Kragen.


Willkommen im Club bei mir hat meine Kleine die Schnodderkeuchseuche aus der Krippe angeschleppt, ich lieb sie aber trotzdem.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber den echten Weg muß ein Jeder für sich selber finden, oder doch andere Wege gehen. Ich hoffe Du findest einzig für Dich Deine Leidenschaft wieder! Es geht nicht um Ranking, Fame, anerkannte Berichte, Likes! Das ist alles nettes Beiwerk, nicht mehr!


Du sprichst ein wahres Wort nicht zu vergessen es sollte schon was zuppeln. Und "Möge die Macht mit Dir sein"



Minimax schrieb:


> Jungs! Ich wünsche @Thomas. und bald auch Schleien- @Slappy Gute Besserung. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind, gut und warm eingepackt(!), 1-2 Stündchen am Wasser kein Problem, und sogar heilsam. Sofern die Erkältung in der Mitte oder im Gehen ist, steht die Krisis noch bevor sollte man im Bett Bleiben.


An das Rezept werde ich mich heute Nachmittag halten schön mit den alten Stöckern aus Junganglerstagen runter zur Jeetzel...



Minimax schrieb:


> Und befrage ich mein Herz, merke ich: Der Fang (des richtigen Fisches) steht bei mir ganz klar im Zentrum. Die Eisvögel, Ringelnattern und das Sonnenlicht auf Wasser und Blättern können meinetwegen Purzelbäume schlagen: Ich erfreue mich erst dann so richtig an daran, wenn der Kescher nass ist.


Aber das Beiwerk sollte auch schon sein.



Thomas. schrieb:


> und wehe der Honigmet schmeckt nicht


Der schmeckt schon da hab mal keine Angst ich werde heute Abend auch meine "Hausapotheke" nach dem einen oder andern Desinfektionmittel durchstöbern.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Harharhar,
So elegant hab ich selten ne Starterlaubnis eingeholt.
Mrs. M. möchte dieses Wochenende nämlich verstärkte Gemeinsamkeit, aber keine festen Termine sind geplant. Eine Situation, die also diplomatischen Geschick erfordert.

Ich also grade zu ihr hochgeschlichen, ein Kaffee auf dem Balkon und erstmal die Lage sondiert- natürlich noch kein Wort vom Angeln, hübsch vorsichtig bleiben.

Beim Plaudern kam es darauf, Sie möchte eigentlich zu Hause bleiben, aber muss ja noch zum Briefkasten, und den wichtigen Brief einwerfen, den sie seit Tagen rumliegen hat. Sie hasst das.

_Mehr als diesen winzigen Zupfer brauchte ich nicht, mein Anhieb kam blitzschnell:_

'Hey Schatz, gib mir den Brief einfach, ich schmeiss ihn ab, wenn ich gleich ans Wasser fahre.'

'Ohh.. Das ist ja lieb..'

'Das mach ich doch gerne für Dich, aber nun muss ich los, die Sonne sinkt, bis heut abend dann, Küsschen, Ciau Aloha.. (Brief gesnatcht, Staubwolke, Kaffeetasse schwebt noch in der Luft...)


----------



## Astacus74

So und nicht anders wie immer einfach Fantastisch der Anhieb saß.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen die heute ans Wasser kommen.
Bei mir wird's nichts - ich muss/will Ringe wickeln und lackieren.


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's nichts - ich muss/will Ringe wickeln und lackieren.



Die Arbeit will ja auch gemacht werden und dann muß man ja die Rute testen...

Bei mir wird es aufjeden fall was da meine Holde mit der Kleinen zur Schwiegermutti los is... Maden, Tauwürmer und Dosenmais sind startklar Angelgerät sowieso bis später bin dann mal weg..


Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob ich ohne den Ükel und die Gelegenheit hier meine immer gleichen Berichte und Fische vorzustellen, so enthusiastisch wäre.
> 
> Und befrage ich mein Herz, merke ich: Der Fang (des richtigen Fisches) steht bei mir ganz klar im Zentrum. Die Eisvögel, Ringelnattern und das Sonnenlicht auf Wasser und Blättern können meinetwegen Purzelbäume schlagen: Ich erfreue mich erst dann so richtig an daran, wenn der Kescher nass ist.


Bei mir steht auch der Fang im Vordergrund, aber gleichzeitig irgendwie doch nur als Teil des Ganzen. Schwer zu erklären. 
Zwecks Euch, dem Ükel, geht es mir ähnlich. Ich würde zwar immer noch so angeln, dafür haben mich Kindheit und mein lieber Onkel zu sehr geprägt, aber ohne Euch würde wirklich etwas fehlen. Trotzdem gehe ich nicht nur wegen Euch oder Anerkennung zum Angeln. Eher mit Euch. Trotz alledem seid Ihr eine Motivation, Inspiration, ne Art Angelkumpels welche anrufen obwohl man gerade anderes im Kopf hat. Ne Art inspiriender Dialog wie bei und für Goethe mit Schiller. 
Mir fällt gerade auf - ich mag Euch! 
So, jetzt reicht es aber und Schluss damit!


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung an Thomas. und Slappy - hoffentlich seid Ihr bald wieder fit genug für alles, was Euch wichtig ist (ich meine nicht die Lohnarbeit).

Nur knapp angerissen: ich war vorhin kurz am Wasser - glatte Nullnummer, und vom Wetter her deutlich unangenehmer als erwartet. 
Nö, so macht das keinen Spaß, da bin ich sogar etwas vorfristig zurück in die warme Hütte gelatscht. Vielleicht kann ich morgen vormittags noch einen Versuch starten.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich habe es heute mal wieder zum feedern geschafft. Nachdem der Futterplatz mit einigen Körbchen vorbereitet war, bot ich an einem kleinen Haken ein paar Maden an. Noch im Ablegen der Rute kam der erste biss.
Den Köder hatte sich eine kleine rotfedern geschnappt. Aufgrund des schnellen Reaktion auf das Futter habe ich auf ein Bild verzichtet. Es würden ja bestimmt gleich noch genug, wahrscheinlich sogar größere, Fische kommen. 
Das ganze ist nun leider schon 40 min her

Ich habe Frauchen heute mit dem Versprechen von Glühwein mit ans Wasser gelockt. 




das klappt bisher auch ganz gut.

Petri allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage. 
Viel Erfolg Minimax bei der Dickkopfjagd.


----------



## Minimax

So, es dunkelt und ich packe, mit Mühe und Not in ca 2h  zwei kleine überredet und einenBiss vergeigt, man hat's nicht leicht


----------



## Tobias85

Dann erstmal eine Runde "Gute Besserung" und "Petri Heil" an alle, liegt ja bald der halbe Ükel flach.

Nach einer sowieso holprigen Woche steht nun am Wochenende bei mir "Krankenüberwachung" auf dem Plan, also nichts mit Angeln gehen, so wie es aussieht. Vom Sonntag(?) wollte ich euch aber noch berichten. Wie ich ja schon ausgeführt hatte war ich nochmal am Bach nachschauen, wie sich das mit dem aufgestauten Wasser verhält. Tatsächlich haben sich an einer extrem flachen Rieselstrecke einige mittlere Äste (von Baumpflegearbeiten direkt nebenan) und haufenweise Wasserpest angehäuft und blockieren den Bach. Ich hatte gehofft, im Stau davor ein paar tiefere Stellen mit Fisch zu finden, aber wegen der kaum mehr vorhandenen Strömung war der Bach voll mit Laub. Dafür hat sich der große Krautballen an meinem Lieblingsspot gelöst, und zwar wirklich Augenblicke, bevor ich ankam. Er trieb im Zeitlupentempo ab und war grade einen Meter weit gekommen. Diesmal waren auch wieder Fische da, und nicht die kleinsten. Am Montag bin ich also direkt mit einer alten Spinnrute (umfunktioniert zu Posenrute) hin, habe aber wegen hemmungslosem Eindreschen mit der Rute auf ein Metallgeländer beim allerersten Wurf ungeschicktem Verhalten am Wasser keinen Fisch fangen können. Naja, es kommen noch genug Gelegenheiten...


----------



## Niklas32

Hier hat sich tatsächlich nichts mehr getan. Zwei mal etwas gezuppel am Köder, aber nichts verwertbares.
Glühwein war aber lecker


----------



## Stippi68

Liebe Angelfreunde,

wir möchten uns bei allen Besuchern und Ausstellern für die vielen tollen gemeinsamen Stippermessen bedanken. Es war eine schöne Zeit.
Wir sehen uns hoffentlich wieder am Wasser oder auf einer Messe.

Vielen Dank
Susanne und Heinz

Anmerkung:
Ich habe mir die Entscheidung, die Stippermesse 2022 abzusagen, nicht leicht gemacht.
Allerdings ist mir die Entscheidung nicht weiter zu machen mit der Stippermesse, durch einige Kommentare sehr leicht gemacht worden. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass eine vergleichbare Messe zustande kommt. Wir kommen gerne als Besucher.

Susanne


----------



## Skott

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389245
> 
> 
> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> wir möchten uns bei allen Besuchern und Ausstellern für die vielen tollen gemeinsamen Stippermessen bedanken. Es war eine schöne Zeit.
> Wir sehen uns hoffentlich wieder am Wasser oder auf einer Messe.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Susanne und Heinz
> 
> Anmerkung:
> Ich habe mir die Entscheidung, die Stippermesse 2022 abzusagen, nicht leicht gemacht.
> Allerdings ist mir die Entscheidung nicht weiter zu machen mit der Stippermesse, durch einige Kommentare sehr leicht gemacht worden. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass eine vergleichbare Messe zustande kommt. Wir kommen gerne als Besucher.
> 
> Susanne


Hallo Susanne, das ist natürlich nicht schön...

Aber wo sind denn diese bösen Kommentare, hier im Ükel kam doch nur Verständnis für eure Entscheidung rüber???


----------



## Niklas32

Nachtrag beim einpacken


----------



## Hecht100+

Schade Susanne, dann war die letzte Stippermesse, die auch meine erste war, eine unvergessliche Erinnerung, auch die netten Gespräche mit den Uekels, besonders natürlich auch mit Heinz, Andal und auch dir. *DANKE* dafür. 
Gruß Heiner


----------



## rustaweli

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389245
> 
> 
> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> wir möchten uns bei allen Besuchern und Ausstellern für die vielen tollen gemeinsamen Stippermessen bedanken. Es war eine schöne Zeit.
> Wir sehen uns hoffentlich wieder am Wasser oder auf einer Messe.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Susanne und Heinz
> 
> Anmerkung:
> Ich habe mir die Entscheidung, die Stippermesse 2022 abzusagen, nicht leicht gemacht.
> Allerdings ist mir die Entscheidung nicht weiter zu machen mit der Stippermesse, durch einige Kommentare sehr leicht gemacht worden. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass eine vergleichbare Messe zustande kommt. Wir kommen gerne als Besucher.
> 
> Susanne


Ich war noch nie auf Eurer Messe, aber wollte seit geraumer Zeit unbedingt. Diese Entscheidung macht mich traurig. Hoffe es liegt nicht nur an einigen Volldeppen. Die findet man derzeit überall und zu Hauf, denen darf man keinen Jota lassen!
Schade, wirklich sehr schade...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389245
> 
> 
> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> wir möchten uns bei allen Besuchern und Ausstellern für die vielen tollen gemeinsamen Stippermessen bedanken. Es war eine schöne Zeit.
> Wir sehen uns hoffentlich wieder am Wasser oder auf einer Messe.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Susanne und Heinz
> 
> Anmerkung:
> Ich habe mir die Entscheidung, die Stippermesse 2022 abzusagen, nicht leicht gemacht.
> Allerdings ist mir die Entscheidung nicht weiter zu machen mit der Stippermesse, durch einige Kommentare sehr leicht gemacht worden. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass eine vergleichbare Messe zustande kommt. Wir kommen gerne als Besucher.
> 
> Susanne





Das ist aber sehr schade, Susanne.
Ich hab es leider nie zur Messe geschafft aber hatte gehofft dass es irgendwann mal klappt.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Minimax und Respekt zum cleveren Fenster öffnen! Petri auch Dir Niklas32 , wenn auch Wein am Wasser nicht mein Ding wäre. Aber wenn es die Frau mag und der Weg somit ans Wasser führt - immer her damit! 
Schade geomas , aber das Wetter momentan ist wirklich eher für Couch und TV.
Für mich gab es eine freudige Hiobsbotschaft - die Untersuchungsergebnisse wurden veröffentlicht und meine Seen sind nicht von Blaualgen befallen. Ok, ein See steht noch aus, den hatte ich im Auge zwecks meiner Real-Picker und Rotaugen, schauen wir! 
Dank der freudigen Nachricht zweigte ich mir a Fensterl ab für den heutigen Tag und es ging endlich wieder zu meinen Waldseen. Was hatte ich sie vermisst. 
Leider konnte ich ja eine sehr wichtige Phase nicht durchmachen - das Verhalten der Fische samt Spots im Übergang von Sommer auf Spätherbst/Winter. Daher ließ ich Purist und Pin daheim. Wollte nicht ohne Plan nur am Ufer irgendwo einfach drauflos fischen. 
Also die Picker von Pepe ausgeliehen, meine brach ja, sowie die BBC (BlingBlingCombo) mit ans Wasser genommen. 
Vom Wetter her war es heute eher ungemütlich. Sehr nebelig, aber es gab auch kurze Sonnendurchbrüche. 




So schön wieder hier sein zu können! 
Rechts die Picker mit Mais und links die BBC mit altbewährter Montage samt Beköderung. Ihr wißt ja.




Die komplette Vogelschar war heute ebenfalls vertreten. Vom Blesshuhn bis zum Kormoran. 
In den kurzen, sonnigen Momenten, machte ich mir schon Gedanken. Saß ich falsch da Schattenseite, am falschen Ufer zwecks Wind und Futteranspülung? Mir fehlen einfach die wichtigen letzten Wochen für mein Gewässer.  War nicht so einfach heute. Selbst das Anfüttern mit Schleuder erforderte dank dem lieben Federvieh besondere Taktiken. Sobald ich etwas anlegte, waren die Herren und Damen sofort zur Stelle. Also immer warten bis sie weiter weg waren, nachlegen, schnell wieder unschuldig hinsetzen. Oder eben Ablenkungsmanöver. Zur richtigen Stelle schleudern und dann Schwimmattacken sofort mit falscher Spur beantworten. Ein Hin und Her, herrlich.  
Einer/Eine war aber besonders gewitzt. Der wich meinen Spots einfach die ganze Zeit nie von der Stelle und wurde ab und an mit Leckerlis belohnt. Hier ein sonniger Moment und dem Spotwart, der Spotwärtin. 




Verrücktes Kerlchen! 
Irgendwann bemerkt ich das ich nicht der einzige Angler war. Ich war gerade beim neuen Beködern der Picker als ich das Geräusch einer Bremse im Drill vernahm. Hm, ich sah niemanden. Sicher ein erfolgreicher Hechtangler im näheren Umkreis. Ruhe, ich halte Ausschau, wieder eine Bremse im Drill. Ich sah ihn nicht, egal, freue mich für ihn. Wieder das Geräusch und endlich sah ich das dies katastrophaler Weise meine Bremse an der BBC war.  Man wird alt, bzw. ist dies das Problem ohne Freilauf oder Elektronik. Schnell zur BBC, leichter Nachhieb, sitzt. Was für ein schöner Drill! In diese Rute und ihre Aktion verliebe ich mich immer mehr, ernsthaft. Da das Ufer sehr flach ist ist und nur langsam abfällt, stand ich irgendwann mit Wathose, Rute und Kescher im Wasser und es fühlte sich einfach toll an. Da ich nicht mit "Carphunta" Montage unterwegs war, dauerte der Drill leicht länger.
Er hier wanderte schlussendlich in meinen Kescher.  Feine knappe 13 Pfund.




Bei diesem Fang blieb es dann auch, zumal ich irgendwann leicht zu frieren anfing. Auf Picker und Mais ging heute absolut nichts, nada!
Was für eine schöne Zeit heute, wie sehr ich meine Waldseen vermißte. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende, jetzt ist absolute Family Time!


----------



## Astacus74

Erst mal Petri Heil allen,

nachdem ich dann noch einkaufen mußte (Frau hatte den Zettel wohlwissend auf meine Sitzkiepe gelegt) war ich noch 2 Stunden los.
Wie schon gesagt hatte ich mir zur Aufgabe gestellt mit meinen alten Angeln ein paar Rotaugen, Güstern, Brassen oder was auch immer
ohne Anfutter zu überlisten.
Erstmal stand die Platzwahl an da hab ich mich für meine Hausstelle entschieden Sachen gepackt und los






Einmal über das Spielhaus geschaut und am Ende der Wiese bei den Weiden da fließt die Jeetzel





Mein Angelplatz





Der erste Fisch schonmal entschneidert, für den war der Wurm aber nicht gedacht





Einfach mal am Wasser sitzen achja zwei Eisvögel sind auch vorbeigeflogen war aber zu langsam mit der Kamera





Der nächste Kandidat auch nicht was erhofft man beachte die stattliche "Größe"





Und dann zum Schluß noch ein Zielfisch aber auch der ein paar Nummern zu klein





Trotzdem ein gelungener Nachmittag nun wird meine Grundlage für die Medizin grad warm (Grünkohl, Kartoffeln mit Kassler und Schweinebacke)
und hier meine Medizin, da wird sich die Schnodderkeuchseuche warm anziehen müssen.






achja der Kaminofen brennt auch schon, allen die auch die Schnodderkeuchseuche haben gute Besserung

Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri rustaweli und Petri Astacus74 und danke für die tollen Beiträge.


----------



## Minimax

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389245
> 
> 
> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> wir möchten uns bei allen Besuchern und Ausstellern für die vielen tollen gemeinsamen Stippermessen bedanken. Es war eine schöne Zeit.
> Wir sehen uns hoffentlich wieder am Wasser oder auf einer Messe.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Susanne und Heinz
> 
> Anmerkung:
> Ich habe mir die Entscheidung, die Stippermesse 2022 abzusagen, nicht leicht gemacht.
> Allerdings ist mir die Entscheidung nicht weiter zu machen mit der Stippermesse, durch einige Kommentare sehr leicht gemacht worden. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass eine vergleichbare Messe zustande kommt. Wir kommen gerne als Besucher.
> 
> Susanne


Liebe Susanne, lieber Heinz,

Ich kann sicher nicht begreifen, was Die Stippermesse als Euer anglerisches Baby für Euch persönlich bedeutet hat- und nur dunkel erahnen, welche Bedeutung sie in all den Jahren für die Friedfischangler über die Ländergrenzen hinaus hatte.

Ich weiss aber ganz sicher, wie aufregend und schön für mich dieses Event das eine und einzige Mal, als ich dabei sein konnte war- und dann gleich ein Miniükeltreffen am Würstchenstand mit den coolen Jungs aus der ganzen ÜK (und zum letzten Mal auch unserem Andal).

Es tut mir leid, das ihr da keine Möglichkeit seht, weiterzumachen, aber ihr habt das Kind seit vielen Jahren schon geschaukelt, niemand wird jünger, und hinzu kommen die letzten Jahre mit den frustrierenden Bedingungen. Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob andere Veranstalter die Fackel aufnehmen und weitertragen können-

Als nur einmaliger Stippermessegast ruf ich Euch dennoch ein ganz grosses Herzliches Dankeschön zu,  nun nutzt bitte die gewonnene Zeit für genussreiche Tage und schöne Stunden am Wasser,
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Er hier wanderte schlussendlich in meinen Kescher. Feine knappe 13 Pfund.



Petri Heil zu deinem Spiegler welch ein krönender Abschluß


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Poah, war ja doch ordentlich Ü-Aktivität am Wasser, und viele tolle Berichte. Die muss ich später noch in Ruhe lesen, ein erstes Schnellschmökern zeigte viele grosse Hände mit kleinen Fischen drin- allerdings gibt's ja immer einen Streber der aus der Reihe tanzt, nicht war Mr.-'feine knappe 13 Pfund'- rustaweli Toller Fisch, herzliches Petri zu dem schönen Teichkeiler


----------



## Jason

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389245
> 
> 
> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> wir möchten uns bei allen Besuchern und Ausstellern für die vielen tollen gemeinsamen Stippermessen bedanken. Es war eine schöne Zeit.
> Wir sehen uns hoffentlich wieder am Wasser oder auf einer Messe.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Susanne und Heinz
> 
> Anmerkung:
> Ich habe mir die Entscheidung, die Stippermesse 2022 abzusagen, nicht leicht gemacht.
> Allerdings ist mir die Entscheidung nicht weiter zu machen mit der Stippermesse, durch einige Kommentare sehr leicht gemacht worden. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass eine vergleichbare Messe zustande kommt. Wir kommen gerne als Besucher.
> 
> Susanne


Das sind aber keine guten Nachrichten. Sehr schade. Ich hatte vor kurzem noch mit Hecht100+ geschrieben und er hatte erwähnt, das wir uns hoffentlich auf der nächsten Stippermesse sehen. Auf dem Weg nach Bremen hätte ich wieder einen Stopp bei ihm gemacht und wir wären beide zur Stippermesse, (Ükeltreffen) gefahren. Unsere Runde wäre noch größer gewesen, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Lieber Heinz, liebe Susanne, vielen Dank für das fantastische Event das ihr so erfolgreich aufgezogen habt und ich einmal dabei gewesen sein durfte. Das soll euch mal einer nach machen. 

*Danke*

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Ich werfe mal ein allgemeines Petri Heil in die Runde. Mal wieder sehr schöne bebilderte Berichte sind verfasst worden.
rustaweli ,toller Karpfen. Deine Bremse ist am surren und du denkst ein anderer Angler ist am drillen? Sachen gibt es, aber Petri zum Karpfen. Schöner Kraftprotz. Hat der auch auf Mais gebissen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal ein allgemeines Petri Heil in die Runde. Mal wieder sehr schöne bebilderte Berichte sind verfasst worden.
> rustaweli ,toller Karpfen. Deine Bremse ist am surren und du denkst ein anderer Angler ist am drillen? Sachen gibt es, aber Petri zum Karpfen. Schöner Kraftprotz. Hat der auch auf Mais gebissen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nee nee, der biß auf Du weißt schon was mit der Du weißt schon was Montage.


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Poah, war ja doch ordentlich Ü-Aktivität am Wasser, und viele tolle Berichte. Die muss ich später noch in Ruhe lesen, ein erstes Schnellschmökern zeigte viele grosse Hände mit kleinen Fischen drin- allerdings gibt's ja immer einen Streber der aus der Reihe tanzt, nicht war Mr.-'feine knappe 13 Pfund'- rustaweli Toller Fisch, herzliches Petri zu dem schönen Teichkeiler


Ich darf doch bitten, werter Sir! 
Wenn schon so, dann doch bitte wenigstens sowie zumindest die britischen Pfund statt Längenmaß beibehalten!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich darf doch bitten, werter Sir!
> Wenn schon so, dann doch bitte wenigstens sowie zumindest die britischen Pfund statt Längenmaß beibehalten!


Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form, Sir, der Fehler lag auf meiner Seite. Nochmals alles Gute zu diesem herrlichen Fisch!


----------



## rustaweli

So, da ist er, gefunden!
Nächste Woche wird geschliffen, poliert,gesammelt. Erst von allen die Geldbörsen bestückt und dann für Tochterherz ein Armband oder eine Kette gesammelt. 
Gemeinsam gesucht. 
Der Karpfenedelstein:


----------



## kuttenkarl

Stippi68 schrieb:


> wir möchten uns bei allen Besuchern und Ausstellern für die vielen tollen gemeinsamen Stippermessen bedanken


Schade,
3 mal war ich auf der Stippermesse, immer wieder mit Freude hingefahren. Beim letztenmal am Ükeltreffen teilgenommen, Andal und andere Ükelaner persönlich kennengelernt.

Susanne und Heinz danke dafür.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure stimmungsvollen Berichte, Niklas32 , rustaweli  und Astacus74  und ein kräftiges Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

Stippi68  und Tricast - ich habe vielleicht nicht die richtigen Worte, aber vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz. 
Meine beiden Besuche bei der Stippermesse werde ich nicht vergessen. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns abseits der Messehallen mal - vielleicht bei einem Ükeltreffen in besseren Zeiten. Und hoffentlich könnt Ihr die „freigewordene Zeit” dann zusammen am Wasser genießen.


----------



## Minimax

So, Gentlemen,
Es ist unangenehmer November, die Sonne sinkt bereits und das Flüsschen hatte gestern 9,5° und ist seit 3 Tagen in schönster Flood Condition mit gruselig hohem Pegelstand.
Ihr wisst was das heisst


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> hr wisst was das heisst


ich würde so vorgehen, erstmal eine von den Moods (nein nicht Mods) anstecken, und dann mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht die Glöckchen inne Tonne hauen


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde so vorgehen, erstmal eine von den Moods (nein nicht Mods) anstecken, und dann mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht die Glöckchen inne Tonne hauen


Die müssen so.


----------



## Minimax

Kabimmel...Kabammel...Kabumm!




Eine Quüster


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389370
> 
> Kabimmel...Kabammel...Kabumm!
> Anhang anzeigen 389371
> 
> Eine Quüster


Du hast bis in die Dunkelheit hinein geangelt, Respekt. Hast du die Laterne als Bissanzeige genutzt, oder wie bist du vorgegangen? Petri zur Quüster. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Du hast bis in die Dunkelheit hinein geangelt, Respekt. Hast du die Laterne als Bissanzeige genutzt, oder wie bist du vorgegangen? Petri zur Quüster.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Man könnte sagen, ich habe mittleres bis schweres Grundangeln in der Dämmerung mit Wurmköder betrieben, _ohne besonderen Quielfisch._ Ahem.
Dieses Projekt, sonst ein Mal in den kalten Monaten des Jahres mehr aus Jux, möchte ich diese Saison etwas intensiver betreiben.
Die Stelle ist schon gut, in vier Jahren mit vier Absitzen hatten Angelkumpel und ich zwei mal Zielfisch: Als Optimist würde ich sagen, 50% Chance auf Q-Fisch pro Abend.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich hatte zwei3,30 50-100g Telefeeder mit Glöckchen und Knicki und 60g Blei. Es hat sich gezeigt, daß das Blei zwar liegenbleibt, -in dieser Zeit ist die Strömung an diesem Abschnitt unwahrscheinlich stark- aber die eigentlich sehr harten Spitzen der grausigen Telefeeder ihr nicht gewachsen sind, sie tanzen Samba. Eine sinnvolle Bisserkennung zumal in der Finsternis ist so nicht möglich. Und gefühlvolle Kurzdistanz-Unterhand-Schlenzer mit den Schweren Bleien sind mit den brettigen Stöckern und den Schwabbelspitzen auch nicht drin, die sind zum Durchziehen und sonst nix.
Ich muss im Dunkeln aber ganz bestimmte Stellen treffen.




Zum Glück habe ich ein Rutenpärchen das Abhilfe schaffen könnte, Angelkumpel hat mal zwei ererbte Karpfenruten bei mir hinterlegt, die mir schon immer gut gefallen haben, 11ft 2 1/2lbs shimanos mit recht paraboler Aktion. Damit sollte ich die schweren Montagen genauer ausbringen können, und die parabole Aktion sollte die Glöckchen auch bimmeln lassen. Ich brauch auch andere Schnur, die fette 35er Noname nimmt zuviel Druck von der Strömung an. Ich packe mir einfach jeweils 100m Qualitäts 25er auf die Dicken Okumas (denen ich eh mehr vertraue als den Eossen) drauf, die reicht locker (Aale und Waller pennen bereits).




Am Wochenende werde ich wieder aufrocken, mal sehen ob die Änderungen was bringen. Ich werd auch mit den Montagen experimentieren, aber bei der Witterung und der Dunkelheit ist tüfteln und basteln arg eingeschränkt für mich als Frierhäschen. Das ist überhaupt Die Hauptschwiriegkeit, lange genug handlungsfähig bei der Kälte zu bleiben, aber ich glaube da bin ich gut gerüstet. Hoffe ich.




Da es sich ja um Grundangeln mit Naturköder und Einzelhaken handelt, nehmnich mir die Freiheit euch hier im Ükel auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Im unwahrscheinlicher Erfolgsfall stell ich das Ergebnis natürlich im entsprechenden Thread vor.

Diesen Herbst/Winter gilts, der Tag ist für die Johnnies, die Nacht aber für ...andere Fische,

Entschlossen,
Minigrimmig


----------



## geomas

Ein spannendes Projekt ^ , ich bin schon gespannt auf weitere Berichte. Auch die Frage, ob sich bessere Cypriniden die Naturköder mit Gräten einverleiben fasziniert mich an Deinen Ansitzen.
Auch der Threadersteller Ükelurvater ÖffÖff (ich hoffe, es geht ihm gut) widmet sich ja in der kalten Jahreszeit ab und an den Süßwasserziegenbartdöbeln.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Auch die Frage, ob sich bessere Cypriniden die Naturköder mit Gräten einverleiben


Ich bleib vorerst bei Würmern, ich krieg schon starre Finger beim Gedanken daran, in Kälte und Dunkelheit mit Fischchen&Fetzen rummatschen zu müssen. Insofern eine ganz ükelkonforme Angelei.


----------



## geomas

Ich erinnere mich dunkel an einen Bericht über die gezielte Angelei auf feiste Haff- oder Boddenbrassen mit Fischfetzen.
Eine gewisse Faszination übt dieses Thema auf mich aus.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich dunkel an einen Bericht über die gezielte Angelei auf feiste Haff- oder Boddenbrassen mit Fischfetzen.
> Eine gewisse Faszination übt dieses Thema auf mich aus.


Es war entweder Rudolf Sack (sic!) oder Wolfgang Zeiske, der auf die Fängigkeit winziger Rotaugenstückchen für die Artgenossen hingewiesen hat.
Und das Brassen dann und wann einem grätenhaltigen Snack nicht abgeneigt sind, haben wir ja glaube ich schon irgendwo diskutiert, sie gehen ja auf kleines Blech und Gummi so häufig das man nicht mehr von Zufall sprechen kann.
Sind bei Dir eigentlich Krabben ein Problem?


----------



## geomas

In der Unterwarnow direkt nebenan sind Krabben für mich kein Problem. Es gibt sie, aber offenbar nicht in Massen. Etwas nördlicher könnte es schon anders aussehen. Ich höre mich mal um. 
Die Heringsangler berichten übrigens auch von strammen Brassen am Paternoster.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwei3,30 50-100g Telefeeder mit Glöckchen und Knicki und 60g Blei. Es hat sich gezeigt, daß das Blei zwar liegenbleibt, -in dieser Zeit ist die Strömung an diesem Abschnitt unwahrscheinlich stark- aber die eigentlich sehr harten Spitzen der grausigen *Tele*feeder ihr nicht gewachsen sind, sie tanzen Samba. Eine sinnvolle Bisserkennung zumal in der Finsternis ist so nicht möglich. Und gefühlvolle Kurzdistanz-Unterhand-Schlenzer mit den Schweren Bleien sind mit den brettigen Stöckern und den Schwabbelspitzen auch nicht drin, die sind zum Durchziehen und sonst nix.
> Ich muss im Dunkeln aber ganz bestimmte Stellen treffen.


ich halte mich ja für den Weltmeister im Kurzdistanz-Unterhand-Schlenzern, ich habe dieses Jahr 2-3x eine Tele ausprobiert und kam mir wie der absolute Anfänger vor, wie du schon schreibst sind(gezielt) gefühlvolle Würfe auf geringer Entfernung fast unmöglich gerade mit etwas mehr Gewicht (Köderfisch zb.) so stelle ich mir das schießen mit einer Schrotflinte vor, die ungefähre Richtung stimmt schon, ob jetzt 10m links o. recht da neben, vor oder da hinter ist egal Hauptsache irgend wo da die Richtung  


Minimax schrieb:


> 11ft 2 1/2lbs shimanos mit recht paraboler Aktion. Damit sollte ich die schweren Montagen genauer ausbringen können, und die parabole Aktion sollte die* Glöckchen *auch bimmeln lassen. Ich brauch auch andere Schnur, die fette 35er Noname nimmt zuviel Druck von der Strömung an. Ich packe mir einfach jeweils 100m Qualitäts 25er auf die Dicken Okumas


sehr schöne Ruten, Okumas lasse ich als selbst ernannter Ästhetik Beauftragter wenn ich beide Augen zudrücke an Shimanos gerade eben noch zu, Glöckchen an Shimaos Karpfenruten geht überhaupt nicht und führt zum sofortigem Verlust bzw. Einzug sämtlicher Fischereilizenzen Angelscheine usw. auf Lebzeiten.     

 Glöckchen an Shimanos, ich sehe die Reaktionen der Spaziergänger schon.
















Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bleib vorerst bei Würmern, ich krieg schon starre Finger beim Gedanken daran, in Kälte und Dunkelheit mit Fischchen&Fetzen rummatschen zu müssen.


Montagen vorher zu Hause fertig machen, gegebenenfalls vorher Einfrieren.
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden fall viel Erfolg


----------



## daci7

Ich hingegen bin der Meinung, dass man solche modernen, sterilen Krapfen-prügel mit den geteilten EVA-Griffen (das anglerische Äquivalent zu einem hochgestellten Polokragen) mit einem guten, alten Glöckchen nur aufwerten kann. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> dass man solche modernen, sterilen Krapfen-prügel mit den geteilten EVA-Griffen


2 1/2lbs sind noch lange keine Prügel, geteilte Griffe sind schick, EVA ist auch nicht so meins, aber geteilte Korkgriffe sehen nur an wenigen Karpfen Ruten(Blank) gut aus.


daci7 schrieb:


> sterilen Krapfen-prügel mit den geteilten EVA-Griffen (das anglerische Äquivalent zu einem hochgestellten Polokragen) mit einem guten, alten Glöckchen nur aufwerten kann.


Du bist von der andern Rheinseite(nicht falsch verstehen, ich meine nicht Ufer), die haben sowieso von Schönheit und Ästhetik beim fischen keine Ahnung   

PS. bin Gestern mal an deiner Rheinstelle vorbei gefahren, leider kein daci7 zusehen, weiter gefahren


----------



## daci7

Da hast du natürlich Recht *übertrieben mit dem Kopf nicken*.
Die Stilhochburgen Emmerich, Rees, Oberhausen,  Duisburg, Bottrop und Essen sprechen für sich...

Ich bin leider als Lazarett-Aufsicht für die Kinder abkommandiert - da ist an fischen nicht zu denken ...


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Stilhochburgen Emmerich, Rees, Oberhausen, Duisburg, Bottrop und Essen sprechen für sich...


So isses.....


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht *übertrieben mit dem Kopf nicken*.
> Die Stilhochburgen Emmerich, Rees, Oberhausen, Duisburg, Bottrop und Essen sprechen für sich...


du bist gemein  mit solchen Argumenten zu kommen


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So isses.....


noch so einer, ich dache immer du wärst Nett


----------



## Thomas.

ich habe es wohl hier heute morgen ein wenig übertrieben, jetzt folgt die Strafe, Frauchen sagt, ab los wir brauchen eine neue Waschmaschine , die zweite Woche Urlaub fängt gut an.


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin leider als Lazarett-Aufsicht für die Kinder abkommandiert - da ist an fischen nicht zu denken ...



Versteh ich das richtig ? Du erheischt um Mitleid ? kein zehntl bekommst Du, führwahr kann man dann doch ob der Aufgabe auf andere Angelspiele ausweichen:






Hochwohllöblich Ükelig wäre es, wenn du da dann auch ein Glöckchen an die Schnur hängst


----------



## daci7

Ich habe das Lazarett mal ans Wasser verlegt- so ist immerhin nicht so langweilig. Und die Blässrallen streiten sich wunderbar


----------



## geomas

^  perfekt, mit heißem Getränk und evtl. einem Fernglas für ornithologische Studien im Gepäck das „Lazarett der Träume”.


----------



## geomas

#cheesepaste
#käseteig

Kann jemand hier ein bewährtes Käseteig-Rezept für die herbstliche Döbelei empfehlen? 
YT und das www bieten unzählige = verwirrend viele Vorschläge. 
Idealerweise würde der Teig aus im normalen Supermarkt erhältlichen Zutaten bestehen.  


Im Hinterkopf habe ich Sardine-/Sardellen-Paste aus der Tube mit dem „Weichen Kern” von Sandwichtoast verknetet, könnte so etwas auch mit irgendwelchem Weichkäse funktionieren?


----------



## Hecht100+

Das war meine Idee, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, es zu probieren und zu verwirklichen. 
*https://www.amazon.de/Amerikanischer-Spr%C3%BChk%C3%A4se-227g-mit-Cheddark%C3%A4se/dp/B006STSL3U*


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> #cheesepaste
> #käseteig
> 
> Kann jemand hier ein bewährtes Käseteig-Rezept für die herbstliche Döbelei empfehlen?
> YT und das www bieten unzählige = verwirrend viele Vorschläge.
> Idealerweise würde der Teig aus im normalen Supermarkt erhältlichen Zutaten bestehen.
> 
> 
> Im Hinterkopf habe ich Sardine-/Sardellen-Paste aus der Tube mit dem „Weichen Kern” von Sandwichtoast verknetet, könnte so etwas auch mit irgendwelchem Weichkäse funktionieren?


Könnte bestimmt. Alternativ würde ich es auch mal mit geschmolzenem Käse probieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Im Hinterkopf habe ich Sardine-/Sardellen-Paste aus der Tube mit dem „Weichen Kern” von Sandwichtoast verknetet, könnte so etwas auch mit irgendwelchem Weichkäse funktionieren?



Ja und mit Leberwurst und ähnlichem "Schmierzeugs" auch.


----------



## Minimax

Es gibt ja wirklich viele Rezepte, und die Fängigkeit scheint unbestritten. Einen Käseteig habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber Harzenium und starkriechender Weichkäse brachten instantan Bisse ohne Vorfüttern. Gouda und ähnliches wurde hingegen verschmäht.
Ich wäre sehr gespannt was so ein Teig Experiment bringt, rate aber den Käse as stinky as possible zu wählen. Auf Blümchenkäse wie Cheddar, Schmelzkäse und ähnliches würde ich nicht setzen.


----------



## rustaweli

Ich war schon erfolgreich mit Flocken in diese Salsa Käse Saucen dipen. Ne Schmiererei, aber ging.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt ja wirklich viele Rezepte, und die Fängigkeit scheint unbestritten. Einen Käseteig habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber Harzenium und starkriechender Weichkäse brachten instantan Bisse ohne Vorfüttern. Gouda und ähnliches wurde hingegen verschmäht.
> Ich wäre sehr gespannt was so ein Teig Experiment bringt, rate aber den Käse as stinky as possible zu wählen. Auf Blümchenkäse wie Cheddar, Schmelzkäse und ähnliches würde ich nicht setzen.


Laufender Limburger sollte da die entsprechenden Aromen liefern... 
Könnte nur sein, das die heimische Regierung auf den Käse in der Kühlung noch empfindlicher reagiert als auf die Aufbewahrung von Maden...


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt ja wirklich viele Rezepte, und die Fängigkeit scheint unbestritten. Einen Käseteig habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber Harzenium und starkriechender Weichkäse brachten instantan Bisse ohne Vorfüttern. Gouda und ähnliches wurde hingegen verschmäht.
> Ich wäre sehr gespannt was so ein Teig Experiment bringt, rate aber den Käse as stinky as possible zu wählen. Auf Blümchenkäse wie Cheddar, Schmelzkäse und ähnliches würde ich nicht setzen.


Ihr habt wirklich Glück, dass Ihr keinen Hund habt wie meinereiner......die würde dem leckeren Leberwurst-Käse-Köder nachhechten. Ich glaube damit könnte ich ihr Fisch apportieren beibringen


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ihr habt wirklich Glück, dass Ihr keinen Hund habt wie meinereiner......die würde dem leckeren Leberwurst-Käse-Köder nachhechten. Ich glaube damit könnte ich ihr Fisch apportieren beibringen


Hunde, die ihre Herrchen und Frauchen Gassi führen, machen immer gerne Zwischenstopp bei meiner Tuliptüte und untersuchen sie ganz interessiert, während ihre Zweibeiner ungeduldig an der Leine ziehen.
Ich kann Ihnen aber leider keine Kostprobe abgeben, wegen dem scharfen Curry.


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Laufender Limburger sollte da die entsprechenden Aromen liefern...
> Könnte nur sein, das die heimische Regierung auf den Käse in der Kühlung noch empfindlicher reagiert als auf die Aufbewahrung von Maden...


Ich hab mal einen richtigen Rüffel von Mrs. M. kassiert, als rauskam das ich leckeren Harzer, dieses köstliche Geschenk der Götter, als Köder für Fische verwende.


----------



## daci7

Meine Holde wäre froh,  wenn der stinker raus ist aus der Kühlung ... aber.mein Großer (grade 5 geworden) würde mir nen Vogel zeigen, wenn ich Limburger, Harzer oder (am schlimmsten) extra reifen Camembert zum Angeln verschwenden würde...
Da kann man doch auch Würmer für nehmen!


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe es wohl hier heute morgen ein wenig übertrieben, jetzt folgt die Strafe, Frauchen sagt, ab los wir brauchen eine neue Waschmaschine , die zweite Woche Urlaub fängt gut an.


OT, ich bin wohl der beste Waschmaschinentransporterderwelt alleine ohne fremde Hilfe, alte runter neue rauf



ab auf dem Anhänger (Sackkarre) und die Neue genauso wider rauf. alles ohne Kratzer oder Beule


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Meine Holde wäre froh,  wenn der stinker raus ist aus der Kühlung ... aber.mein Großer (grade 5 geworden) würde mir nen Vogel zeigen, wenn ich Limburger, Harzer oder (am schlimmsten) extra reifen Camembert zum Angeln verschwenden würde...
> Da kann man doch auch Würmer für nehmen!


Kluges Kind mit ausgezeichnetem Geschmack


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Und gefühlvolle Kurzdistanz-Unterhand-Schlenzer mit den Schweren Bleien sind mit den brettigen Stöckern und den Schwabbelspitzen auch nicht drin, die sind zum Durchziehen und sonst nix.


Lieber Minimax vielleicht liegt es doch nicht an den Ruten? deshalb habe ich gerade mal meinen Bücherfundus durchgesehen und die zwei schon mal für dich zur Seite gelegt (und noch ein paar andere   )
das rechte Buch ist wenn es an dir liegt, das linke, man achte auf den Titel, das Werfen von (nicht mit) Rute und Rolle wenn es an den Ruten liegt, in diesem wird beschrieben wie du die Dinger am besten weit weg wirfst das ist natürlich Spaß, aber kriegen wirst du sie trotzdem


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> OT, ich bin wohl der beste Waschmaschinentransporterderwelt alleine ohne fremde Hilfe, alte runter neue rauf
> Anhang anzeigen 389403
> 
> ab auf dem Anhänger (Sackkarre) und die Neue genauso wider rauf. alles ohne Kratzer oder Beule


Das klappt aber auch nur weil du moderne leichte Geräte hast, mit so einer alten Miele oder Constructa, da hätte das nicht geklappt. Kurz die Daten der ersten Waschmaschine mit Bullauge, 600 kg Gewicht, 6 kW Motor, 225 ltr Wasserverbrauch und dann noch auf einem Betonsockel festgeschraubt. Damit wärest du die Treppe alleine weder hoch noch runter gekommen. 
( OT und Klugscheißermodus aus)


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurz die Daten der ersten Waschmaschine mit Bullauge, 600 kg


viel leichter war unsere Alte auch nicht so 55kg hatte die auch und die neue 52kg


----------



## geomas

#käse

Danke für Eure Hinweise - ich war eben kurz in einem mittelschlecht sortierten Discounter und habe billigen Harzer, Camembert und „Blue Note” Weichkäse erstanden. Speziell in letzterem sollte ja „Musik” drin sein. Gibts Ohropax eigentlich auch für die Nase?
Hoffentlich klappts Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit einem Trip zum Döbelflüßchen. Morgen ist evtl. ne kurze Session am Fluß nebenan drin.
Heute Abend werde ich mir noch ein paar YT-Videos „Paste” zum Thema reinziehen. 

Hut ab vor Deinem Einsatz in den heimischen 4 Wänden, Thomas.  Deine bessere Hälfte wird Dir dann für den Rest des Urlaubs sicher keine Hürden mehr in den Weg stellen, wünsche ich Dir. Die SGT2000x war neulich kurz am Wasser, war aber ein Schiet-Tag. Ich berichte später en detail.


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> viel leichter war unsere Alte auch nicht so 55kg hatte die auch und die neue 52kg


Okay.....es geht um Waschmaschinen  ich hatte erst nur "ALTE" gelesen


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Deine bessere Hälfte wird Dir dann für den Rest des Urlaubs sicher keine Hürden mehr in den Weg stellen, wünsche ich Dir.


zu spät, morgen Doppelgarage(passt kein Auto rein) aufräumen und alles zum Wertstoffhoff bringen


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Gibts Ohropax eigentlich auch für die Nase?



Glaub nicht aber Harzer ist gut formbar und könnte so den "blue-note-Geruch" draußen halten.


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Okay.....es geht um Waschmaschinen  ich hatte erst nur "ALTE" gelesen


haha dachte ich mir deshalb schrieb ich unsere und nicht meine


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Lieber Minimax vielleicht liegt es doch nicht an den Ruten? deshalb habe ich gerade mal meinen Bücherfundus durchgesehen und die zwei schon mal für dich zur Seite gelegt (und noch ein paar andere   )
> das rechte Buch ist wenn es an dir liegt, das linke, man achte auf den Titel, das Werfen von (nicht mit) Rute und Rolle wenn es an den Ruten liegt, in diesem wird beschrieben wie du die Dinger am besten weit weg wirfst das ist natürlich Spaß, aber kriegen wirst du sie trotzdem
> Anhang anzeigen 389407


Fantastisch, da freue ich mich sehr- und ja, meine Wurfkünste bewegen sich in sehr engen Grenzen, besonders im Dunkeln und ungewohntem Gerät (Bei meinen Lieblingsruten klappte jedoch überraschend gut).
Allein deswegen ists gut, solche unterfangen nicht erst im Dunkeln zu beginnen, sondern solange es noch hell genug ist um sich 'einzuwerfen'


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> OT, ich bin wohl der beste Waschmaschinentransporterderwelt alleine ohne fremde Hilfe, alte runter neue rauf
> Anhang anzeigen 389403
> 
> ab auf dem Anhänger (Sackkarre) und die Neue genauso wider rauf. alles ohne Kratzer oder Beule



Da sieht man mal wieder wozu große Shimano Rollen doch gut sind....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wozu große Shimano Rollen doch gut sind....


Hahhaha, das ist es, Thomas. hat sich auf seiner Treppe seinen eigenen Drillsimulator aus ner alten Waschmaschine gebaut


----------



## geomas

So, im Kühlschrank liegen jetzt auch Limburger Käse (50% Fett ist hoffentlich richtig, nicht, daß er schwimmt wie ein Korken) und ein Sixpack Saint Albray.
Ein paar Gewürze hab ich auch noch gebunkert und Lebensmittelfarbe und noch schärfere Gewürze im www geordert. Falls nix dazwischenkommt gehts morgen mal zum Fluß nebenan. Da verhalte ich mich in Sachen Käse+Gewürze aber konservativ.


----------



## Gert-Show

Ich (als stiller Mitleser) bin gespannt auf die Berichte zum Cheese-Einsatz! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Sixpack Saint Albray.


Der ist auf jeden Fall fängig  Und nebenbei noch lecker.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Saint Albray


damit fing ich meinen ersten Döbel 
viel Erfolg Geo


----------



## Minimax

#Saint Albray:


Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> Der ST-Albray Trick funktioniert auch mit meinem Brandenburger Jungs. Der kleine Hübsche Bursche schnappte sich den stickigen Brocken wenige Agenblicke nach während das rollblei noch über den Boden hoppelte- ohne Anfüttern auf zweiten Wurf des Tages, wohlgemerkt.  Vielen lieben Dank @Thomas.  Für den tollen Ködertip
> Anhang anzeigen 349077


----------



## geomas

Im Kaufmannsladen hatte ich mich an den Namen Albray erinnert. 
Diesmal hab ich die „vollmundige” Variante, „intense” war nicht da. Wie groß sollen die Stücken sein - so auf den ersten Blick denke ich an etwa ein Drittel Tortenstück (davon 6 in der Packung) als Hakenladung. Und große Haken, an Größen 2-6 dachte ich, auch wenn die Briten typischerweise kleinere Haken nutzen.

Im www fand ich noch Hinweise af die Verwendung von Asafoetida-Pulver, Turmeric-Pulver sowie von Knoblauch-Salz und extra scharfem Chili-Pulver. 
Also davon ist jetzt was im Haus oder auf dem Weg. Stinknormaler Dosenmais mit ner guten Menge an extra scharfem Chili-Pulver und etwas roter Farbe soll ein herausragend guter Karpfen-Winterköder sein. Könnte ich auch noch mal probieren an den Teichen im Umkreis der Hansestadt.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @Thomas. - wie groß war das Stückchen denn, das Du angeködert hast?
> Direkt auf den Haken? Hast Du den Käse einfach durchstochen oder irgendwie um das Eisen herumgeknetet?





Thomas. schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte  , der Käse ist sehr weich man könnte ihn auch ganz verstecken (den Haken 10er) weite würfe fallen flach aber ich brauchte nur ca. 2m raus. jetzt muss ich bloß morgen vor dem fischen los und neuen besorgen (der letzte wurde fürs Bild vernichtet )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348770
> Anhang anzeigen 348771
> Anhang anzeigen 348772


----------



## geomas

Danke, Thomas, ich werde alt....


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> zu spät, morgen Doppelgarage(passt kein Auto rein) aufräumen und alles zum Wertstoffhoff bringen


der Wertstoffhoff öffnet erst um 14Uhr, fürs auf/ausräumen brauche ich nicht lange kann ja noch fast alles gebrauchen   also gehe ich mal nur zum schauen ans Döbel Flüsschen, vorsichtshalber nehme ich mal nee Rute mit


----------



## Tricast

Thomas.: Verkehrt kann es nicht sein eine Rute dabei zu haben wenn es ans Wasser geht. Man weiß ja nie was kommt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, Thomas. !
 Hier gab's bislang nur nen Kamberkrebs. Besser als nix.


----------



## geomas

Zum Kamberkrebs gesellten sich noch zwei fingerkurze Plötzlein. Hab mich inzwischen etwas gestärkt und drehe noch mal ne ganz kleine Runde.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Zum Kamberkrebs gesellten sich noch zwei fingerkurze Plötzlein. Hab mich inzwischen etwas gestärkt und drehe noch mal ne ganz kleine Runde.


Welche Leckereien bietest Du denn heute den Fischen bzw. Kamberbennos an?


----------



## Niklas32

Statt wie geplant ne runde Spinnen zu gehen, fiel mir ein, dass ich doch eigentlich noch meine futterreste vom Wochenende verbrauchen könnte. 
So sitze ich nun und hoffe auf ne Aktion. 
Petri allen am wasser


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Thomas.: Verkehrt kann es nicht sein eine Rute dabei zu haben wenn es ans Wasser geht. Man weiß ja nie was kommt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ha, leider nix, aber schön wars, morgen werde ich mal mit treibender Pose ganz andere stellen absuchen da ich jetzt wider fast überall drankomme.
war heute auch nur kurz, da Garage ja auf dem Zettel meiner Frau stand, und als ob ich es geahnt habe(gewusst) war der Hänger schon fast voll als ich 2 Stunden vor geplanter zeit da war.

der Sommer ist vorbei 




meine Stammplätze 




dort  entlang wird es morgen gehen, werde wohl mit  dem Drahtpony dort aufschlagen 





zur Garage, Frau sagte der kann doch auch weg, der steht schon seit 2 Jahren unbenutzt rum.
 ich sag ja 0 Gewissen die Frau, habe ich ja auch nur bezahlt von Samstagarbeit.


----------



## Skott

Thomas. 
Du hast doch nicht etwa wirklich den 5 PS Honda entsorgt...?


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Thomas.
> Du hast doch nicht etwa wirklich den 5 PS Honda entsorgt...?


ich habe für das Teil 6 Samstage gearbeitet, der Läuft als ob der Neu ist, ich glaube nicht das ich den entsorgt habe  
wenn es nach meiner Frau gegangen wäre hätte ich auch meinen heißgeliebten 250er Helix inne Tonne hauen dürfen


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe für das Teil 6 Samstage gearbeitet, der Läuft als ob der Neu ist, ich glaube nicht das ich den entsorgt habe


Das konnte ich mir auch nicht denken, hörte sich aber so an und ich weiß ja nicht, was du bei deiner Regierug noch gut zu machen hast...


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Das konnte ich mir auch nicht denken, hörte sich aber so an und ich weiß ja nicht, was du bei deiner Regierug noch gut zu machen hast...


eigentlich nicht sooooo viel, aber so Sachen aufbewahren ist nicht so ihrs, ich bin da ganz anderes, man könnte es ja noch mal gebrauchen, bei meiner Frau geht alles inne Tonne was länger als ein halbes Jahr nicht benutzt wurde (bei mir macht sie eine Ausnahme  )


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> ... bei meiner Frau geht alles inne Tonne was länger als ein halbes Jahr nicht benutzt wurde (bei mir macht sie eine Ausnahme  )


da hast du aber nochmal Glück gehabt...


----------



## Niklas32

Da denkt man, dass heute gar nichts geht und mit einem Schlag ist die Rute krumm. 
Nach dem Anhieb direkt verdächtiges Plätschern an der Oberfläche. So ein Mist, Haubentaucher. 
Nachdem sich das Tierchen ins Schilf retten konnte, musste ich es da aufsuchen. Ich wusste gar nicht das die Viecher solche Krallen haben. Naja, mal wieder was mit ner blutigen Hand gelernt. 
Obwohl der Haken schön vorne im Schnabel hing, war es mir leider nicht möglich diesen in gebührender Kürzel zu lösen. So blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als die Schnur direkt am Haken zu kappen. 
War aber auch nen sehr kleiner Haken. Ich denke nicht das ihn das groß belastet. 





Während des tippens dieses Textes hat es sogar mal gezuppelt. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch Fisch.


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Da denkt man, dass heute gar nichts geht und mit einem Schlag ist die Rute krumm.
> Nach dem Anhieb direkt verdächtiges Plätschern an der Oberfläche. So ein Mist, Haubentaucher.
> Nachdem sich das Tierchen ins Schilf retten konnte, musste ich es da aufsuchen. Ich wusste gar nicht das die Viecher solche Krallen haben. Naja, mal wieder was mit ner blutigen Hand gelernt.
> Obwohl der Haken schön vorne im Schnabel hing, war es mir leider nicht möglich diesen in gebührender Kürzel zu lösen. So blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als die Schnur direkt am Haken zu kappen.
> War aber auch nen sehr kleiner Haken. Ich denke nicht das ihn das groß belastet.
> Anhang anzeigen 389476
> 
> 
> Während des tippens dieses Textes hat es sogar mal gezuppelt. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch Fisch.


Ich glaub, das ist ein Blässhuhn, jedenfalls herzliches Petri zum Federfisch


----------



## Niklas32

Hehe. Kaum war der Text abgeschickt, gab es einen Biss.


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das ist ein Blässhuhn, jedenfalls herzliches Petri zum Federfisch


kann auch sein. Kenne mich mit Vögeln   Nicht so gut aus.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu Fisch und Vogel, lieber Niklas32 !


----------



## geomas

Hier bis es vormittags nicht so dolle, nachmittags etwaas besser, aber alles lütte Plötz. Zum Abschluß einen deutlich Ü20 Plötz auf 11mm-Breadpunch. Köder waren heute Maden, Caster, Dendo, Bait-Tech-Softpellets und Breadpunch. Maden brachten schnell Genuckel von den Pico-Plötz.
Muß später los zur Arbeit, war so okay für mich, frischer Wind um die Nase.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Hier bis es vormittags nicht so dolle, nachmittags etwaas besser, aber alles lütte Plötz. Zum Abschluß einen deutlich Ü20 Plötz auf 11mm-Breadpunch. Köder waren heute Maden, Caster, Dendo, Bait-Tech-Softpellets und Breadpunch. Maden brachten schnell Genuckel von den Pico-Plötz.
> Muß später los zur Arbeit, war so okay für mich, frischer Wind um die Nase.


Hallo Georg, könntest du mir bitte für die goldenen mal eine Bezugsquelle in der BRD nennen? Beim Gockeln bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden.


----------



## Iovat

Huhu.

Heute war wirklich ein schöner Tag. Endlich konnte ich meine WE-Angeltour nachholen.
Ziel war es, den Döbeln in meinem Flüsslein mit Curry-Tulip (dazu habe ich vorher den guten Minimax befragt) zu Leibe zu rücken und meine "neue" Rute zu testen. Bisher fing ich meine Döbel mit treibender Pose, gelegentlich beim feedern und in der Forellensaison beim spinnern. Mein PB liegt bei 27 cm.

Geplant war es um 8 am Wasser zu sein. Um halb 9 konnte ich mich dann aus dem Bett rappeln.   Flux nen Happen gefrühstückt, sachen ins Auto und ab ans Wasser.
Am Wasser angekommen hab ich dann am ersten Swim paar Würfel angefüttert und in Ruhe die Rute montiert. Inzwischen war es kurz vor 10.
Zum Einsatz kam mein Neuzugang. Eine Fox Duolite Barbel XS in 12ft Länge mit einer TC von 1,75lbs, als Rolle musste eine 4000er Aero Feeder mit 0,23er Hauptschnur herhalten (wollte eigentlich eine andere Rolle nehmen, aber die Schnurlieferung ist noch nicht da).
Eine simple Laufbleimontage mit so neumodischen freilaufenden Bleiclips (keine Ahnung wie die heissen), 30g Birnenblei, nem Wirbel und nem 50cm langen 0,20er Vorfach mit 6er Haken mit Curry-Tulip sollten den Erfolg bringen.

Beim Anködern ahnte ich dann, was der Köder für ne Sauerei verursacht. 
Nach dem auswerfen passierte dann gar nichts. Ich fütterte ca alle 5 Minuten bissel an, prüfte alle 10 Minuten den Köder, testete mit den Würfelgrößen und verlegte die Montage. Nix. Nach ner dreiviertel Stunde zog ich zum 2. Swim um. Selbe Prozedur, hier kamen allerdings die ersten Bisse. Leider konnte ich sie nicht verwerten. Hab dann wieder mit den Würfelgrößen und der Vorfachlänge experementiert - nix zu machen.
Bissel frustriert zog ich zum dritten Swim.







Wieder angefüttert, ausgeworfen und gewartet. Auch hier kamen die ersten Bisse ziemlich schnell. Das gleiche Spiel - ich konnte keinen der Bisse verwerten.
Ich hab dann den größten Würfel (ca 3 x 3 cm)angeködert, mit einem Blattstiel zwischen Köder und Hakenschenkel, um so zu vermeiden, daß die Fische den Köder so schnell abnaschen.
Und dann kam der nächste Biss. Vom Biss her viel deutlicher als die vorherigen. Zwei schöne Tock Tocks. Beim zweiten setzte ich den Anhieb. Die Rute bog sich und der Fisch nahm sofort Leine. Ich merkte, daß es ein besserer Fisch sein muss, dachte aber wegen der anfänglichen Stöße an eine mittlere Barbe.
Während des Drills fummelte ich dann meinen 1,20 m langen Klappkescher zusammen (wollte ja leicht unterwegs sein, also nahm ich den Kescher, welchen ich sonst fürs Forellenageln benutze). Und dann sah ich den Fisch zum ersten Mal. Was für ein Klopper!  Wie soll der in den Kescher passen?
Er hat noch ein weilchen Radau gemacht und dann wurde er langsam müde. Die Rute hat toll gearbeitet und jegliche Fluchten schön abgefedert.
Irgendwie schaffte ich es dann auch, ihn in den Kescher gleiten zu lassen und war dann erst mal platt und baff.





Beim versorgen dann die Skepsis. Ist das überhaupt ein Döbel?  Die kleinen zierlichen, die ich sonst immer fange, sehen irgendwie anders aus.
Ich habe dann bei einem Döbelspezie nachgefragt und der hat es mir bestätigt. Mein erster Ü50-Johnnie! 53cm um genau zu sein! Neuer PB! 






Danach gíng dann leider nicht mehr viel (denke, er hat zu viel Radau gemacht), auch die anderen beiden Swims gaben keinen Zupfer mehr her. Das reichte mir aber auch und ich packte ein. Ich bin überglücklich. Ich wusste nicht, daß mein Fluß solche riesigen Döbel beheimatet. Das macht Lust auf mehr.

An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen lieben Dank an Minimax! Deine Beiträge haben mich inspieriert es mal mit Curry-Tulip zu versuchen - funzt! 

Euch allen einen schönen Tag und Petri Heil!

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zum ersten Dickdöbel.

Und auch ein Petri allen anderen Fängern des Tages!


----------



## Thomas.

Iovat schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, daß mein Fluß solche riesigen Döbel beheimatet. Das macht Lust auf mehr.


dickes Petri, so hat es bei mir auch angefangen mit dem Dickkopf, jetzt ist alles zu spät.


----------



## Minimax

Iovat schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Heute war wirklich ein schöner Tag. Endlich konnte ich meine WE-Angeltour nachholen.
> Ziel war es, den Döbeln in meinem Flüsslein mit Curry-Tulip (dazu habe ich vorher den guten Minimax befragt) zu Leibe zu rücken und meine "neue" Rute zu testen. Bisher fing ich meine Döbel mit treibender Pose, gelegentlich beim feedern und in der Forellensaison beim spinnern. Mein PB liegt bei 27 cm.
> 
> Geplant war es um 8 am Wasser zu sein. Um halb 9 konnte ich mich dann aus dem Bett rappeln.   Flux nen Happen gefrühstückt, sachen ins Auto und ab ans Wasser.
> Am Wasser angekommen hab ich dann am ersten Swim paar Würfel angefüttert und in Ruhe die Rute montiert. Inzwischen war es kurz vor 10.
> Zum Einsatz kam mein Neuzugang. Eine Fox Duolite Barbel XS in 12ft Länge mit einer TC von 1,75lbs, als Rolle musste eine 4000er Aero Feeder mit 0,23er Hauptschnur herhalten (wollte eigentlich eine andere Rolle nehmen, aber die Schnurlieferung ist noch nicht da).
> Eine simple Laufbleimontage mit so neumodischen freilaufenden Bleiclips (keine Ahnung wie die heissen), 30g Birnenblei, nem Wirbel und nem 50cm langen 0,20er Vorfach mit 6er Haken mit Curry-Tulip sollten den Erfolg bringen.
> 
> Beim Anködern ahnte ich dann, was der Köder für ne Sauerei verursacht.
> Nach dem auswerfen passierte dann gar nichts. Ich fütterte ca alle 5 Minuten bissel an, prüfte alle 10 Minuten den Köder, testete mit den Würfelgrößen und verlegte die Montage. Nix. Nach ner dreiviertel Stunde zog ich zum 2. Swim um. Selbe Prozedur, hier kamen allerdings die ersten Bisse. Leider konnte ich sie nicht verwerten. Hab dann wieder mit den Würfelgrößen und der Vorfachlänge experementiert - nix zu machen.
> Bissel frustriert zog ich zum dritten Swim.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389480
> 
> 
> Wieder angefüttert, ausgeworfen und gewartet. Auch hier kamen die ersten Bisse ziemlich schnell. Das gleiche Spiel - ich konnte keinen der Bisse verwerten.
> Ich hab dann den größten Würfel (ca 3 x 3 cm)angeködert, mit einem Blattstiel zwischen Köder und Hakenschenkel, um so zu vermeiden, daß die Fische den Köder so schnell abnaschen.
> Und dann kam der nächste Biss. Vom Biss her viel deutlicher als die vorherigen. Zwei schöne Tock Tocks. Beim zweiten setzte ich den Anhieb. Die Rute bog sich und der Fisch nahm sofort Leine. Ich merkte, daß es ein besserer Fisch sein muss, dachte aber wegen der anfänglichen Stöße an eine mittlere Barbe.
> Während des Drills fummelte ich dann meinen 1,20 m langen Klappkescher zusammen (wollte ja leicht unterwegs sein, also nahm ich den Kescher, welchen ich sonst fürs Forellenageln benutze). Und dann sah ich den Fisch zum ersten Mal. Was für ein Klopper!  Wie soll der in den Kescher passen?
> Er hat noch ein weilchen Radau gemacht und dann wurde er langsam müde. Die Rute hat toll gearbeitet und jegliche Fluchten schön abgefedert.
> Irgendwie schaffte ich es dann auch, ihn in den Kescher gleiten zu lassen und war dann erst mal platt und baff.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389478
> 
> Beim versorgen dann die Skepsis. Ist das überhaupt ein Döbel?  Die kleinen zierlichen, die ich sonst immer fange, sehen irgendwie anders aus.
> Ich habe dann bei einem Döbelspezie nachgefragt und der hat es mir bestätigt. Mein erster Ü50-Johnnie! 53cm um genau zu sein! Neuer PB!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389479
> 
> 
> Danach gíng dann leider nicht mehr viel (denke, er hat zu viel Radau gemacht), auch die anderen beiden Swims gaben keinen Zupfer mehr her. Das reichte mir aber auch und ich packte ein. Ich bin überglücklich. Ich wusste nicht, daß mein Fluß solche riesigen Döbel beheimatet. Das macht Lust auf mehr.
> 
> An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen lieben Dank an Minimax! Deine Beiträge haben mich inspieriert es mal mit Curry-Tulip zu versuchen - funzt!
> 
> Euch allen einen schönen Tag und Petri Heil!
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Markus


Ganz toller Bericht, lieber Iovat, danke dafür das Du ihn hier teilst. Deine Tuliptaktik was Anfüttern, Präsentieren und Swimwechsel anbelangt finde ich genau richtig, du siehst es klappt.

Auch hier an dieser Stelle nochmals ein herzliches Petri zu dem tollen Fisch, ein wahrer Prachtbursche 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Niklas32

Heute lief es insgesamt dann doch ganze gut. Nach dem Vogeltier gab es in regelmäßigen Abständen hübsche Rotaugen in perfekter winterhechtgröße. 




Mit dem Einbruch der Dämmerung legten die Fische nochmal ordentlich Aktivität zu und so konnten ich in wenigen Minuten noch 4 hübsche Brassen fangen.


----------



## Iovat

Vielen lieben Dank! 
Jetzt muss ich wirklich mal schauen, ob da noch mehr so Klopper rumschwimmen. Freitag könnte klappen.
Was ich mich frage: Wie alt mag dieser Döbel sein? Irgendwo im Blinker gab es mal vor Jahrzehnten mal eine Tabelle mit Schätzungen. Find sie aber nirgends.

An der Montage muss ich noch mal basteln. Mir gefällt der Wirbel nicht, hat sich paar mal vertüddelt. Da kommt entweder so eine Schnellwechselperlchen dran, oder ich binde durch. Dazu such ich noch geeignete große Gummistopper die auch halten.

Minimax : Ja, echt Wahnsinn! Bin immer noch geflasht! Ich habe heute 2 große Dosen Tulip verbraucht. Zu viel? 

Dickes Petri auch an die anderen!

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Thomas.

Iovat schrieb:


> Ich habe heute 2 große Dosen Tulip verbraucht. Zu viel?


nee  , nur viel zu Teuer auf Dauer


----------



## Iovat

2,29 bei Kaufland. Dazu dann noch 2 Currydosen a 0,99. Da find ich Feedern deutlich teurer.  Und mein Liter Maden kostet auch schon 4,35.


----------



## Thomas.

Iovat schrieb:


> 2,29 bei Kaufland. Dazu dann noch 2 Currydosen a 0,99. Da find ich Feedern deutlich teurer.  Und mein Liter Maden kostet auch schon 4,35.


ca. 7 €uro für den Döbel, da hättest du bei Aldi nee Forelle für bekommen   
mit einem Liter Maden bin ich eine Woche weiter.


----------



## Minimax

Iovat schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank!
> Jetzt muss ich wirklich mal schauen, ob da noch mehr so Klopper rumschwimmen. Freitag könnte klappen.
> Was ich mich frage: Wie alt mag dieser Döbel sein? Irgendwo im Blinker gab es mal vor Jahrzehnten mal eine Tabelle mit Schätzungen. Find sie aber nirgends.
> 
> An der Montage muss ich noch mal basteln. Mir gefällt der Wirbel nicht, hat sich paar mal vertüddelt. Da kommt entweder so eine Schnellwechselperlchen dran, oder ich binde durch. Dazu such ich noch geeignete große Gummistopper die auch halten.
> 
> Minimax : Ja, echt Wahnsinn! Bin immer noch geflasht! Ich habe heute 2 große Dosen Tulip verbraucht. Zu viel?
> 
> Dickes Petri auch an die anderen!
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Markus


Lässt sich unmöglich sagen, ob zuviel.
Ich nehme immer Standardmäßig zwei geschnittene Dosen mit, das reicht für meine 3-4 Stunden Touren sicher und mit Notreserve, es bleibt immer etwas übrig, mal mehr mal weniger. Reste friere ich ein, das geht prima, und im Handumdrehen hat man einen 2-Dosenbeutel im Frierfach zusammen. Oder als gefrorene extraportion für lange heisse Tage.
Im Grunde genommen sehr ökonomisch. Das Zeug ist weder Grundfutter oder Maden, es braucht nicht viel um einen Swim zu aktivieren
Erst ein Bällchen, dann in kurzen Abständen 2-4(höchstens!) kleine oder zerrupfte Würfel.
Manchmal auch garnicht anfüttern, oder äußerst sparsam.




Curry benutze ich etwas weniger als Du, so ca halbes bis zweidrittel Glas auf 2 Dosen. Ich schüttel das Cyrry auf die Würfel, Blas den Beutel auf und schüttel so lange bis das Curry nicht mehr am Beutel sondern nur an den Würfeln klebt, dann noch etwas Polenta dazu, das reduziert die Schmiererei beim Handling.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ca. 7 €uro für den Döbel, da hättest du bei Aldi nee Forelle für bekommen
> mit einem Liter Maden bin ich eine Woche weiter.


Interessante Angelarithmetik, lieber Thomas. Bitte vergiss nicht, auch die Angelkarte mit zu berechnen, die will ja auch wieder reingeangelt werden.


----------



## Iovat

Für dieses Erlebnis hätte ich auch 70 Euro bezahlt, ehrlich! 
Mit Maden locke ich hier nur die Haselschwärme an. Auf Döbel geht dann nicht mehr viel. 
Obwohl Haseln an Treibpose auch Spaß machen. Die größeren sind hier so ab 25 cm.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Interessante Angelarithmetik, lieber Thomas. Bitte vergiss nicht, auch die Angelkarte mit zu berechnen, die will ja auch wieder reingeangelt werden.


Benzin nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Thomas.

Iovat schrieb:


> Für dieses Erlebnis hätte ich auch 70 Euro bezahlt, ehrlich!


ich sollte mal übers Döbelguding nachdenken, fange zZ zwar nix weiß aber wo sie stehen


----------



## Minimax

Apropos Verschwendung: für das Projekt, das nicht genannt werden darf hab ich mir grade kurz vor Feierabend erstmal jeweils 100m Nepp Stroft GTM 25er auf die Dicken Okumas Spulen lassen, das Lösegeld eines Königs in 2 und 2 1/2 Unzen BleiAri (die schönen ummantelten) investiert, und genug Würmer gekauft, um einen Leichnam verschwinden zu lassen. Und hoffentlich kommen die in kontinentalen Shops spürbar rar werdenden Circles rechtzeitig zum Wochenende.


----------



## Iovat

Den Polenta-Tip werde ich beim nächsten mal beherzigen. Das war alles ganz schön gelb. 
Guiding hab ich mir ja schon mal gespart.  Dachte aber immer der Guide muss es einmal vormachen.


----------



## Minimax

Iovat schrieb:


> Dachte aber immer der Guide muss es einmal vormachen.


Täusch dich nicht: Thomas. Ist der amtierende Chubman mit dem dicksten Ükel-Döbel unter der Binde, ich glaube 57oder mehr. Und das ist kein Einzelfall, er meldet ständig solche Bomber.
Wenn irgendwann hier der 60+ kommt, geh ich jede Wette ein, das er entweder von Thomas. Oder von Professor Tinca gefangen wurde.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Benzin nicht zu vergessen


Und dann noch die Liebesbriefe von der Landrätin..


----------



## Iovat

Der sei ihm auch gegönnt. Und Euch anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## Thomas.

Iovat schrieb:


> Der sei ihm auch gegönnt. Und Euch anderen natürlich auch.


ich gönne ihn (den  60+) auch jeden, wenn du mal ein paar Seiten zurück schaust siehst du einen, gefangen von einer neunjährigen(31.10 müsste es gewesen sein)

Nachtrag
da ist er


----------



## Minimax

Iovat schrieb:


> Der sei ihm auch gegönnt. Und Euch anderen natürlich auch.


Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall, dass Du so enthusiasmiert bist, ich glaube mein dickster Johnnie hatte 54 oder 55, und das dauerte buchstäblich ein paar hundert Fische.
Falls Du weiter mit Currytulip regelmäßig angelst, solltest Du um sozialen Repressalien zu entgehen Dir ein Paar feine Glacè Handschuhe besorgen, die Du ständig auf Arbeit oder in der Öffentlichkeit trägst. Du kannst ja sagen, du hättest eine schlimme Hautkrankheit oder Deine Hände wurden bei einem Reaktorunfall oderso schrecklich entstellt.


----------



## Iovat

Wow, der ist groß!


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ha, leider nix, aber schön wars, morgen werde ich mal mit treibender Pose ganz andere stellen absuchen da ich jetzt wider fast überall drankomme.
> war heute auch nur kurz, da Garage ja auf dem Zettel meiner Frau stand, und als ob ich es geahnt habe(gewusst) war der Hänger schon fast voll als ich 2 Stunden vor geplanter zeit da war.
> 
> der Sommer ist vorbei
> Anhang anzeigen 389471
> 
> meine Stammplätze
> Anhang anzeigen 389472
> 
> dort  entlang wird es morgen gehen, werde wohl mit  dem Drahtpony dort aufschlagen
> Anhang anzeigen 389473
> 
> 
> zur Garage, Frau sagte der kann doch auch weg, der steht schon seit 2 Jahren unbenutzt rum.
> ich sag ja 0 Gewissen die Frau, habe ich ja auch nur bezahlt von Samstagarbeit.
> Anhang anzeigen 389474





Skott schrieb:


> Thomas.
> Du hast doch nicht etwa wirklich den 5 PS Honda entsorgt...?


Ich lach mich scheckig, da sind 5 Bilder, die die ganze Majestät der Schöpfung zeigen, das farbensprühende Drama des sterbenden Sommers vor einem blassblauen Himmel der den Blick auf einen unendlichen Kosmos gewährt- Der Fenriswolf stürzt sich mit frostigem Atem auf die vergehende Lebenskraft des Jahres, die noch ein letztes Mal bunt aufleuchtet..

Und Dein Herz wird vom Verbleib eines grauen Blechkastens mit nem Propeller dran gerührt. Der arme Novalis würde sich im Grabe umdrehen


----------



## Iovat

Ich musste jetzt bei dem schummrigen Licht erstmal schauen. Ja..das ist echt ein Problem, danke für den Tipp! Am schlimmsten sind die Fingernägel. 
Am Anfang wollte ich Einweghandschuhe benutzen - aber das war ne noch größerer Sauerei.
Hmm...das sieht ja doof aus...


----------



## Niklas32

Zu dem döbelthema möchte ich mich auch einmal äußern.
Anfang des Jahres war ich an einem kleinen Gewässer. Immer wieder sah ich schlanke Fische an der Oberfläche. Ich hielt sie für kleine Graskarpfen oder recht dünne schuppis.
Also habe ich im naheliegen Supermarkt ein Brötchen gekauft und es mit Schwimmbrot versucht.
Immer wieder wurden Brotsrückchen von der Oberfläche gepflückt. Auch der Köder wurde immer wieder angeschwommen, jedoch drehten die Fische immer kurz davor wieder ab.
Erst als ich die Flocke in einem Karpfendip tränkte, wurde der Köder von dem größten der Truppe inhaliert.

Nach einem überraschend kurzem Drill lag ein mir bis dato unbekannter Fische im Kescher, den ich aus dem Bauch heraus als Döbel identifiziert habe.
Mein erster Döbel also.

Das hübsche Tier habe ich nur schnell ungenau gemessen, damit es schnell ins Wasser zurück darf. Ich bin auf ca. 60 cm gekommen.
Erst danach habe ich festgestellt, dass 60 cm ein echt gutes Maß für einen Döbel wäre. Hätte ich wohl mal etwas genauer messen sollen 






Da das Thema grad passt wollte ich es mal erzählen. Ich ärgere mich wirklich sehr, dass ich nicht genau gemessen habe. Einen größeren werde ich wohl so schnell nicht erwischen.


----------



## Astacus74

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Hehe. Kaum war der Text abgeschickt, gab es einen Biss.
> kann auch sein. Kenne mich mit Vögeln  Nicht so gut aus.



Na das Blesshuhn wird das schon überstehen, wennn's denn nur ein kleiner Haken war.
Als Angler sollte man sich aber schon ein bischen mit Vögeln auskennen  
Petri Heil zu deinem Brassen




Iovat schrieb:


> Mein erster Ü50-Johnnie! 53cm um genau zu sein! Neuer PB!



Ein dickes Petri Heil zu deinem dicken Johnnie und ein toller Bericht. 



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Heute lief es insgesamt dann doch ganze gut. Nach dem Vogeltier gab es in regelmäßigen Abständen hübsche Rotaugen in perfekter winterhechtgröße.





Niklas32 schrieb:


> Mit dem Einbruch der Dämmerung legten die Fische nochmal ordentlich Aktivität zu und so konnten ich in wenigen Minuten noch 4 hübsche Brassen fangen.



Na dann noch ein Petri Heil hinterher



Minimax schrieb:


> Curry benutze ich etwas weniger als Du, so ca halbes bis zweidrittel Glas auf 2 Dosen. Ich schüttel das Cyrry auf die Würfel, Blas den Beutel auf und schüttel so lange bis das Curry nicht mehr am Beutel sondern nur an den Würfeln klebt, dann noch etwas Polenta dazu, das reduziert die Schmiererei beim Handling.


Hallo Minimax, Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung ich bin zwar nicht so der Experimtierfreudige aber das werd ich auch mal checken
oder auch zweimal 




Niklas32 schrieb:


> Da das Thema grad passt wollte ich es mal erzählen. Ich ärgere mich wirklich sehr, dass ich nicht genau gemessen habe. Einen größeren werde ich wohl so schnell nicht erwischen.



Nicht ärgern wieder versuchen, ich bin auch immer noch dabei so einige Fische zu steigern sonst wird es ja langweilig


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Na das ist doch ein absoluter Super-Bericht, vielen Dank dafür und ein herzliches Petri zum strammen Döbel, lieber Iovat !
Immer wieder schön, wenn ein Plan so aufgeht wie bei Dir.

Ein nachträgliches Petri zum 60er Dickdöbel Niklas32 !

Schön, daß es nach der Ralle noch so gut lief bei Dir, Astacus74 !  EDIT: Pardon, ich meinte ebenfalls Niklas32


Zu den Kosten des Angelns: 2 Dosen Tulip kommen mir persönlich viel vor (ich habe nie mehr als etwa ne 2/3 Dose verangelt bislang), aber der Preis dafür ist angesichts des übrigen Aufwands beim Angeln doch eher ein Klacks. Wobei es natürlich auch immer Sparfüchse gibt, die mit einem Minimum an finanziellen Einsatz schöne Angeltage haben und auch fangen.


----------



## geomas

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Georg, könntest du mir bitte für die goldenen mal eine Bezugsquelle in der BRD nennen? Beim Gockeln bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden.


Hallo Wolfgang,
die letzten Döschen Bait-Tech Special G Gold Softhookers in deutschen Onlineshops habe ich gerade weggekauft*, glaub ich ;-)
Und AD ist derzeit nicht mehr im Geschäft, zudem kriegt man keine „Futtermittel” mehr bei denen als EU-Kunde, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Ich hab Dir ne „Unterhaltung” geschrieben für ne unbürokratische Lösung.



*) https://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Bait-Tech-Special-G-Soft-Hooker-Pellets


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Apropos Verschwendung: für das Projekt, das nicht genannt werden darf hab ich mir grade kurz vor Feierabend erstmal jeweils 100m Nepp Stroft GTM 25er auf die Dicken Okumas Spulen lassen, das Lösegeld eines Königs in 2 und 2 1/2 Unzen BleiAri (die schönen ummantelten) investiert, und genug Würmer gekauft, um einen Leichnam verschwinden zu lassen. Und hoffentlich kommen die in kontinentalen Shops spürbar rar werdenden Circles rechtzeitig zum Wochenende.



Circles? Interessant! Welches Modell, welche Größen wirst Du beim Geheimprojekt im fahlen Mondlicht beködern?


Bin gerade mit der f_xxxx_ng Arbeit durch und überlege nun, welches Tackle morgen zum Käseangriff auf die Dickköpfe zum Einsatz gebracht werden soll. Mein Herz (bei mir auch zuständig fürs Phlegma) schlägt für die 11ft Silstar Tradition Quiver mit fest verbauter Spitze, dazu ne alte ABU 506. Andererseits käme ein besserer Döbel an der zuletzt gefischten Tri-Cast Legend auch gut. 
Auf jeden Fall soll eine der ebenso kurzen wie robusten River Ambush-Ruten mit für ganz enge Swims.

Als Köder sind fetter Limburger, Saint Albray sowie Harzerium geplant (Brot nehme ich als Plan B auch mit).


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri an unsere Großdoebelfaenger und natürlich auch an die mit den kleineren Fischen.
Wenn man das Foto von Niklas32 sich mal genauer anschaut, kommt man auf 61 cm, ohne die Krümmung der Schwanzflosse zu berechnen, das kann dann also auf etwas mehr hinauslaufen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Als Köder sind fetter Limburger, Saint Albray sowie Harzerium geplant


Sei bitte vorsichtig und achte auf das Wetter. Falls die Sonne scheint, und die _Substanzen_ in Kontakt miteinander geraten, könnte es zu einer kritischen Masse kommen und den Raum Rostock in eine riesige, blubbernde Caldera verwandeln*. Echt jetzt.

Niklas32 herzliches Petri zu den schönen FIschen/Vögeln von heute, aber Dein 60er Monstrum ist wahrhaftig beeindruckend- ein fantastischer FIsch! 


*vgl. dazu: Tote tragen keine Karos.


----------



## Hecht100+

Cheddar ist zu harmlos und mit Limburgerund Co und etwas Sonnenschein löst man ABC-Alarm aus, aber wer fängt hat alles richtig gemacht. Da für mich ja junger Gouda das höchste der essbaren Gefühle ist, werde ich solche extremen Experimente weiter gerne hier verfolgen, aber nie ausprobieren.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Schön, daß es nach der Ralle noch so gut lief bei Dir, @Astacus74 !


Da verwechselt du was, das war Niklas32, ich bin dazu verdammt zu arbeiten vielleicht wird es was am Wochenende
Gut's Nächtle

Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ich selbst würde Camembert, Harzer & Co. nie essen. Gouda ist okay und dieser blaßbraune norwegische Dingskäse schmeckt mir ebenfalls.
Habe eben die Ruten klargemacht, eine ABU 506 mit frischer Mono befüllt und vormontiert. Also die 3,30m Tradition Quiver + ABu 506 wird es für die normalen Swims sein und für die Tief-im-Busch-Swims die River Ambush 7ft.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich selbst würde Camembert, Harzer & Co. nie essen. Gouda ist okay und dieser blaßbraune norwegische Dingskäse schmeckt mir ebenfalls.
> Habe eben die Ruten klargemacht, eine ABU 506 mit frischer Mono befüllt und vormontiert. Also die 3,30m Tradition Quiver + ABu 506 wird es für die normalen Swims sein und für die Tief-im-Busch-Swims die River Ambush 7ft.


Komm schon, Alter. One man, one rod.


----------



## Thomas.

so wie es hier aussieht wird das Wetter Top, habe schon mal eine Matchrute fertig gemacht, nachher Maden und oder Pinkis geholt und dann mal ein wenig den Fluss ablaufen, vorsichtshalber noch nee etwas kräftigere Rute mit ins  Auto (doch nicht Drahtesel) es könnte ja passieren das ich was fange was wiederum was anderes fangen könnte.
werde aber erst später (10,11Uhr) los, habe gestern das Gefühl gehabt das die Fische erst später Aktiv wurden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Täusch dich nicht: Thomas. Ist der amtierende Chubman mit dem dicksten Ükel-Döbel unter der Binde, ich glaube 57oder mehr. Und das ist kein Einzelfall, er meldet ständig solche Bomber.
> Wenn irgendwann hier der 60+ kommt, geh ich jede Wette ein, das er entweder von Thomas. Oder von Professor Tinca gefangen wurde.



Dein Erinnerungsvermögen lässt langsam nach Mini.





__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler  Muss man einfach probieren.  Stimmt, hier kann nur das Experiment entscheiden.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dein Erinnerungsvermögen lässt langsam nach Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
> 
> 
> AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler  Muss man einfach probieren.  Stimmt, hier kann nur das Experiment entscheiden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de





Minimax schrieb:


> Komm schon, Alter.


Ey dat war 2018 der zählt nicht mehr


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Interessante Angelarithmetik, lieber Thomas. Bitte vergiss nicht, auch die Angelkarte mit zu berechnen, die will ja auch wieder reingeangelt werden.


ich mein ja nur damit das eine Forelle Kulinarisch gesehen für 7 Euro geschmacklich die besser Wahl gewesen wäre


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dein Erinnerungsvermögen lässt langsam nach Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
> 
> 
> AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler  Muss man einfach probieren.  Stimmt, hier kann nur das Experiment entscheiden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


Au weia, entschuldige lieber Prof, ich werde ebenfalls alt...


----------



## Tricast

Iovat schrieb:


> Den Polenta-Tip werde ich beim nächsten mal beherzigen. Das war alles ganz schön gelb.
> Guiding hab ich mir ja schon mal gespart.  Dachte aber immer der Guide muss es einmal vormachen.


Aber nicht vergessen: Es muss BIO-Polenta sein wenn es funktionieren soll.   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen und ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. 
Gab ja wieder einige Fische die letzten Tage, und teilweise sogar richtig schöne   

Letzten Samstag war ja ein abfischen bei uns. Natürlich musste ich mir das mal anschauen. Es war ein sehr kleiner extrem verkrauteter Teich der da abgelassen wurde. 
Zum Vorschein kamen hauptsächlich Spiegler, teilweise in beachtlichen Formaten, sowie Graser und Zander. Ein paar halbstarke Tinca waren auch dabei. 
Nun wollte ich heute ganz früh los und schauen ob die eventuell schon Lust auf meine Köder haben. Ziel war der große Feldteich. Da wurden die meisten eingesetzt. 
Aber was soll ich sagen. Heute ist hier das erste mal so richtig der Frost angekommen..... Jetzt werde ich bis ca 10 mein Haushaltssoll erfüllen und dann bis zum Mittag ans Wasser gehen. Mal schauen was da so rum kommt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag war ja ein *abfischen *bei uns



Warum macht man das und was passiert mit den Fischen?


----------



## geomas

Fürs konservative „One Man, One Rod” bin ich zu liberal (BITTE IRONIESMILEY VORSTELLEN!!).
Ne, die Swims am angedachten Flüßchen-Abschnitt sind zu divers, um sie mit einer Rute beackern zu können.
So, jetzt gehts aber endlich los.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Wobei es natürlich auch immer Sparfüchse gibt, die mit einem Minimum an finanziellen Einsatz schöne Angeltage haben und auch fangen.



Mein Freund V. aus L. : 6x1er Goldhaken
                                  6x20er Goldvorfachhaken
                                  6x100gr Sargblei
                                  6x Pinkies
                                  1x Paniermehl
Damit kam V. locker übers Jahr... .


geomas schrieb:


> 2 Dosen Tulip kommen mir persönlich viel



Mir erscheint das eher sehr wenig - wenn ich vom Fressverhalten fauler Aquariendöbel, welche sich bei 25cm ganz sicher ne halbe Dose reinziehen würden, auf den Energiebedarf eines 50cm Flußdöbels schließe... .
Die können fressen bis zur Kugelform.. .,


----------



## geomas

Mecklenburg ist wunderschön im Herbst. Bin am Zielfluesschen angekommen. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum macht man das und was passiert mit den Fischen?


Naja, häufig weil große Sanierungen nötig sind. 
Hier ging es um einen fremden Weiher. Wir haben den abgefischt und konnten so die Fische mitnehmen die drin waren.... 

Bissi später als angepeilt, aber endlich am Wasser


----------



## Tricast

Lieber spät als nie. Wer hat das noch mal gesagt?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Lieber spät als nie. Wer hat das noch mal gesagt?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Es ist selten zu früh und niemals zu spät.
Alf


----------



## Tikey0815

Ihr seit alle Krapfen !


----------



## Minimax

Ich musste gerade meinem Lehensherren vorstellen, was ich die letzten Monat so getrieben habe. Entgegen all meiner Prognosen und Befürchtungen hat er mich nicht in den Kerker werfen lassen oder in Schimpf und Schande aus seiner Burg gejagt. Im Gegenteil, er war sehr angetan- ich soll so weitermachen, hochinteressante Resultate, Projekt auf gutem Wege etc..
Ich bin richtig happy. Jetzt kann ich mich Gedanklich wieder dem Flüsschen und seinen Bewohnern widmen, und heut Nachmittag schön mit Tee und Hörbuch Nübsies sortieren.


----------



## geomas

Das Flüsschen rauscht schnell, sehr schnell. Eben gab es den ersten Biss, leider stieg der Fisch aus (eher mittelgroß). Trink einen Kaffee in der Sonne, dann nächster Versuch am gleichen Swim. Auf Saint Albray.


----------



## Tricast

geomas: Du scheinst ja richtige Feinschmecker in Deinem Flüsschen zu haben. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir ja auch diese Adresse für Deine Leckermäuler:








						Camembert de Normandie | aus Rohmilch | KäseWillie |
					

Berühmteste Französische Käse aller Zeiten! Traditionell hergestellt angenehm würzig ✓immer frisch ✓höchste Qualität ►jetzt bestellen




					kaesewillie.de
				




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

wider zu Hüss, es war schön, aber das Laufen mit den Dickenbollerstiefeln die sehr schön für den Ansitz sind taugen zum Laufen nicht wirklich die Socken sind so verrutscht das ich keine Lust mehr hatte, zumal das Wasser nur noch ca. 30-40cm tief war im vergleich zu gestern fehlten mal eben 40cm, kein zupfer und wie weit man gelaufen ist merkt man erst auf dem Rückweg  
aber aufgeben iss nich, also noch mal zum Stammplatz, ich hatte zwar nur mit Maden kein gutes Gefühl aber nach Hause wollte ich auch nicht.
ich mache es kurz, zwei bisse versemmelt, einen richtig guten verloren , bevor das passierte habe ich klein Bruno gefangen, nicht der Größte aber leicht übergewichtig und gekämpft wie ein großer an der Aero X1 die für das bisschen Geld ein Top Teil ist und besser als manche die 100 und mehr Euro kosten, nur zu empfehlen.
mit leichten Gepäck ging es los.   bis dort hinten und zurück.




dann zum Stammplatz


und das ist Bruno


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> geomas: Du scheinst ja richtige Feinschmecker in Deinem Flüsschen zu haben.
> Vielleicht hilft Dir ja auch diese Adresse für Deine Leckermäuler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camembert de Normandie | aus Rohmilch | KäseWillie |
> 
> 
> Berühmteste Französische Käse aller Zeiten! Traditionell hergestellt angenehm würzig ✓immer frisch ✓höchste Qualität ►jetzt bestellen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaesewillie.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Au weia, die Käsemademoiselle guckt aber streng. Da würd ich mich garnicht trauen, das gute Stück abzuschneiden.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> wider zu Hüss, es war schön, aber das Laufen mit den Dickenbollerstiefeln die sehr schön für den Ansitz sind taugen zum Laufen nicht wirklich die Socken sind so verrutscht das ich keine Lust mehr hatte, zumal das Wasser nur noch ca. 30-40cm tief war im vergleich zu gestern fehlten mal eben 40cm, kein zupfer und wie weit man gelaufen ist merkt man erst auf dem Rückweg
> aber aufgeben iss nich, also noch mal zum Stammplatz, ich hatte zwar nur mit Maden kein gutes Gefühl aber nach Hause wollte ich auch nicht.
> ich mache es kurz, zwei bisse versemmelt, einen richtig guten verloren , bevor das passierte habe ich klein Bruno gefangen, nicht der Größte aber leicht übergewichtig und gekämpft wie ein großer an der Aero X1 die für das bisschen Geld ein Top Teil ist und besser als manche die 100 und mehr Euro kosten, nur zu empfehlen.
> mit leichten Gepäck ging es los.   bis dort hinten und zurück.
> Anhang anzeigen 389528
> Anhang anzeigen 389526
> 
> 
> dann zum Stammplatz
> Anhang anzeigen 389527
> 
> und das ist Bruno
> Anhang anzeigen 389529


Ein makelloser Fisch in bester Herbst/Winterkondition und Färbung, herzliches Petri! Achtet mal auf den Verlauf von dunkler Bronze Messing am Rücken zu hellem Elfenbein an Brust und Bauch, wunderschönes Tier


----------



## Slappy

So meine Herren. 

Petri Thomas. Zu diesem markelosen Fisch. geomas , ging bei dir noch was? 

Gute 2 h war ich am Wasser heute. 
Die dicken wollten leider nicht mit mir spielen. Auch bei den kleinen ließ sich keiner blicken. 
Es gab tatsächlich nur 4 Minipunker und 2 RBD. 
Aber es war schön draußen. 
Mal schauen wann ich es wieder ans Wasser schaffe.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein makelloser Fisch in bester Herbst/Winterkondition und Färbung, herzliches Petri! Achtet mal auf den Verlauf von dunkler Bronze Messing am Rücken zu hellem Elfenbein an Brust und Bauch, wunderschönes Tier


ja ist schon ein lecker Bursche  , was mich aber überrascht hat war der Bumms und die Ausdauer die der kleine hatte, vom Gefühl her wäre ich nicht überrascht gewesen wenn es ein 50er Karpfen oder 60+ Döbel  gewesen wäre, die Ausdauer kannte ich bis dahin von Döbeln nicht.
sollte das Wetter morgen noch mal so sein, werde ich es noch mal versuchen, wider später als üblich, vor 13Uhr haben die anschneidend  kein Bock zu dieser Jahreszeit und ich war immer früh dort und vorm Mittag wider weg.   

Danke, dir auch ein Petri Slappy


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Slappy  und Thomas. ! 
Offenbar hattet Ihr auch passables oder sogar richtig gutes Wetter.
Beim mir lief es sehr zäh, was vermutlich am „reißenden Flüßchen” lag. Erst am letzten Swim gabs den Zielfisch auf Saint Albray.

Ich schreib (spätrer/sehr spät) noch einen bunt illustrierten Käse-Expeditions-Report.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich schreib (spätrer/sehr spät) noch einen bunt illustrierten Käse-Expeditions-Report.


Guter Mann...


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle erforderlichen, da sind ja wieder sehr schön Fische gelandet worden. Ich hatte es heute zum späten Nachmittag auch mal versucht auf Schnabeldöbel zu angeln. Leider ging nichts ans Band,  doch dafür gab es einen sehr schönen Sonnenuntergang.









 I


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> So meine Herren.
> 
> Petri Thomas. Zu diesem markelosen Fisch. geomas , ging bei dir noch was?
> 
> Gute 2 h war ich am Wasser heute.
> Die dicken wollten leider nicht mit mir spielen. Auch bei den kleinen ließ sich keiner blicken.
> Es gab tatsächlich nur 4 Minipunker und 2 RBD.
> Aber es war schön draußen.
> Mal schauen wann ich es wieder ans Wasser schaffe.


Auch Dir ein Petri zu Barsch und Regenbogner- je nach Gewässer und Methode kann man die als Friedfisch zählen  

Ich hab seit heute einen Hausgast:




Ihr kennt die Sorte. Ich kann nur hoffen, daß es eine Einzelerscheinung irgendwo aus den Tiefen einer Angwltasche ist, und nicht die Vorbotin eines Massenschlupfes. Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht an einen größeren Outbreak in den letzten Wochen erinnern.


----------



## Thomas.

Iovat schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage: Wie alt mag dieser Döbel sein? Irgendwo im Blinker gab es mal vor Jahrzehnten mal eine Tabelle mit Schätzungen.


ca. 10 Jahre sagt Dr.Catch, da war mal so eine Liste hatte sie mal kopiert und gerade widergefunden , bei 50cm 8 Jahre und je weitere 5cm +2Jahre


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> uch Dir ein Petri zu Barsch und Regenbogner- je nach Gewässer und Methode kann man die als Friedfisch zählen


Natürlich mit Made auf Pose


----------



## geomas

So, also das war ein schöner Tag am Wasser, aber nicht besonders erfolgreich was die Angelei anging.






Als Köder diente ausschließlich Saint Albray, die Alternativen blieben in der Tasche.
Eigentlich dachte ich an drei „Happen” pro Käse-Tortenstück, aber effektiv waren es deutlich mehr.





Der sehr klebrige Käse hielt gut am Haken. Das hier ist ein anfangs genutzter 6er Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Fine Carp.
Der ähnelt von der Form her dem bekannten 2210, aber der Fine Carp ist klar stärker.

Das Flüßchen war leider sehr schnell unterwegs und viele früher erfolgreich beangelte Swims nicht befischbar wegen der starken Strömung.





Einige vielversprechende Stellen waren zugewachsen und mit einem Restbestand an Vernunft und Vorsicht habe ich keine wilden Klettereien gestartet.
Habe anfangs ordentlich Strecke gemacht und überall nach kleinen Ruhezonen im Wasser gesucht.





Das war so eine etwas beruhigte Stelle und hier gabs auch den ersten Fischkontakt. War aber wohl kein Dicker und stieg auch nach 5 Sekunden aus.





Habe dann erstmal ne Kaffeepause eingelegt (die Landwirte hatten überall praktische Kaffeekannenhalterungen in den 
Boden gerammt) und es erneut versucht. Ohne Erfolg.





Am Nachmittag war ich dann „im Busch unterwegs”. Hier kam die River Ambush 7ft zum Einsatz, 
mit der 11ft-Rute hätte ich dort nicht hantieren können.

Kurz nach 16 Uhr und kurz vor dem Ende der beangelbaren Strecke fand ich zwei ganz ansprechende Swims.
Mit etwas Wurf-Glück konnte ich am Ufer gegenüber den Saint Albray platzieren und es dauerte nicht lange, bis die Spitze der kurzen Rute Interesse durch einen Fisch signalsierte. Der Anhieb saß, der Fisch war kurz fest, dann kam er frei und war auch recht fix im Netz. Döbelino von Mitte 30cm. Immerhin.

Ich habe die Stelle nochmals angeworfen, dabei Totholz „gefangen” und den Haken verloren. Hab dann zusammengepackt und ab nach Hause.


Stand jetzt habe ich sowohl morgen (Donnerstag) als auch am Freitag ab späten Vormnittag Zeit. Bin noch unsicher, ob ich einen weiteren Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe (ich meine die Fische, nicht die Südostdeutschen) starte. Auf jeden Fall habe ich nach Kirsche im letzten Jahr einen weiteren Köder-Klassiker erfolgreich eingesetzt, auch wenn die Fisch-Größe noch ausbaufähig ist.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri geomas für den schönen Bericht und natürlich auch an die anderen, die es ans Waser geschafft haben.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, also das war ein schöner Tag am Wasser, aber nicht besonders erfolgreich was die Angelei anging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Als Köder diente ausschließlich Saint Albray, die Alternativen blieben in der Tasche.
> Eigentlich dachte ich an drei „Happen” pro Käse-Tortenstück, aber effektiv waren es deutlich mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der sehr klebrige Käse hielt gut am Haken. Das hier ist ein anfangs genutzter 6er Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Fine Carp.
> Der ähnelt von der Form her dem bekannten 2210, aber der Fine Carp ist klar stärker.
> 
> Das Flüßchen war leider sehr schnell unterwegs und viele früher erfolgreich beangelte Swims nicht befischbar wegen der starken Strömung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einige vielversprechende Stellen waren zugewachsen und mit einem Restbestand an Vernunft und Vorsicht habe ich keine wilden Klettereien gestartet.
> Habe anfangs ordentlich Strecke gemacht und überall nach kleinen Ruhezonen im Wasser gesucht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das war so eine etwas beruhigte Stelle und hier gabs auch den ersten Fischkontakt. War aber wohl kein Dicker und stieg auch nach 5 Sekunden aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe dann erstmal ne Kaffeepause eingelegt (die Landwirte hatten überall praktische Kaffeekannenhalterungen in den
> Boden gerammt) und es erneut versucht. Ohne Erfolg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Nachmittag war ich dann „im Busch unterwegs”. Hier kam die River Ambush 7ft zum Einsatz,
> mit der 11ft-Rute hätte ich dort nicht hantieren können.
> 
> Kurz nach 16 Uhr und kurz vor dem Ende der beangelbaren Strecke fand ich zwei ganz ansprechende Swims.
> Mit etwas Wurf-Glück konnte ich am Ufer gegenüber den Saint Albray platzieren und es dauerte nicht lange, bis die Spitze der kurzen Rute Interesse durch einen Fisch signalsierte. Der Anhieb saß, der Fisch war kurz fest, dann kam er frei und war auch recht fix im Netz. Döbelino von Mitte 30cm. Immerhin.
> 
> Ich habe die Stelle nochmals angeworfen, dabei Totholz „gefangen” und den Haken verloren. Hab dann zusammengepackt und ab nach Hause.
> 
> 
> Stand jetzt habe ich sowohl morgen (Donnerstag) als auch am Freitag ab späten Vormnittag Zeit. Bin noch unsicher, ob ich einen weiteren Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe (ich meine die Fische, nicht die Südostdeutschen) starte. Auf jeden Fall habe ich nach Kirsche im letzten Jahr einen weiteren Köder-Klassiker erfolgreich eingesetzt, auch wenn die Fisch-Größe noch ausbaufähig ist.


Ein toller Bericht, vielen Dank dafür. Ich finde neben all den schönen und stimmungsvollen Bildern immer auch die instruktiven Details interessant- das ist anglerisches Gold. Z.B. ist die gut fotographierte und markierte Strömungsberuhigte Zone mit dem 5sek. Biss ein heisser Tip, jetzt wo die Flüsschen in der ganzen ÜK ausser Rand und Band sind. So eine Miniaturstelle, die unter normalel Bedingungen eigentlich flach und uninteressant ist, kann jetzt den Tag retten - ich wurde ja am Langstreckenflüßchen durch eine ganz ähnliche Stelle erlöst.
Gut auch zu sehen, das der St. ALbray auch bei dir instantan wirkt- das stärkt das Vertrauen in den leckeren Käse. Ich nehme an Du hast nicht angefüttert?
Und natürlich wünsch ich ein herzliches Petri zu dem Johnnie, das war ja eine schöne herbstliche Unterholz Angelei!
Deine Frage zu den Circles habe ich nicht vergessen, ich warte bis alle Bestellungen da sind, und werd dann ein Vergleichsbild für den Hakenthread machen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Minimax - danke und stimmt, angefüttert habe ich nicht. 

Das nächste Mal am Döbelflüßchen werde ich wohl auch Limburger und Harzerium antesten, einfach nur, um den Vergleich zu haben (speziell was die Handhabung beim Anködern/Haltbarkeit am Haken angeht). Später in der gestrigen Session hatte ich wieder den relativ kleinen 6er Circle Power Plättchenhaken im Einsatz und der gefiel mir in diesem Fall nicht: zu klein und zu stark nach innen gezogen die Spitze - das hat das Anködern unnötig erschwert. Also zurück zu einem eher weiten 6er wie dem 2210 oder Fine Carp.

Heute wurde es leider nüscht mit einer weiteren Angelsession und morgen ist „dank” eines hinzugekommenen Termins bestenfalls ne kleine Runde am Fluß nebenan drin.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Also zurück zu einem eher weiten 6er



Nicht so schüchtern. Nimm ruhig einen 4er.
Döbel haben eine große Futterluke.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht so schüchtern. Nimm ruhig einen 4er.
> Döbel haben eine große Futterluke.


Ja, ich hab auch schon die etwas größeren Öhrhaken in meinem Bestand gesichtet: Kamasan B983, Owner C5 und Mosquito, Drennan Specimen Plus sollten gut passen. Irgendwo hab ich auch noch große LS2210.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen.


Ach so, den (gut verfügbaren) Gamakatsu Worm 39 habe ich auch gerade in der Hand (die Tüte, nicht den Haken) - den hattest Du doch auch schon erfolgreich bei der Döbelei benutzt? Oder trügt meine Erinnerung? Der sollte gut passen für einen dicken Happen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja schon oft genutzt.
Der ist auch super und schön leicht - daher besonders für Schwimmbrot( und Flocken) gut geeignet.
Funktioniert aber natürlich auch mit Harzenium(aber da ist das geringe Gewicht unbedeutend).


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ach so, den (gut verfügbaren) Gamakatsu Worm 39 habe ich auch gerade in der Hand (die Tüte, nicht den Haken) - den hattest Du doch auch schon erfolgreich bei der Döbelei benutzt? Oder trügt meine Erinnerung? Der sollte gut passen für einen dicken Happen.


Genau den Worm 39 hab ich mir gestern mal zum ausprobieren als Alternative für den Ls2210 geholt, wirkte auf mich sehr passend.
Kamasan B983 funktioniert in 4-6 auch sehr gut.

Bei diesen ganzen halbweichen und klebrigen Brockenködern wie Weichkäse Harzenium Tulip erleichtert ne Ködernadel die ganze Anköderei ungemein, bzw. macht sie überhaupt erst möglich.
Den Brocken aufspiessen, Hakenbogen mit der Ködernadel greifen und dann den Haken durch den Köder ziehen und leicht verdrehen.


----------



## Astacus74

Danke für den tollen Bericht und Petri Heil, macht echt Spaß den zu lesen (komm ja leider zu wenig los)



geomas schrieb:


> So, also das war ein schöner Tag am Wasser, aber nicht besonders erfolgreich was die Angelei anging.



Na jeder Angeltag (auch wenn nicht viel geht) ist besser als der beste Arbeitstag und ein Mitte dreißiger will ja auch erst mal gefangen werden
vorallem wenn er fest saß. 
Bin schon mal gespannt auf deine Fangerfolge mit Limburger und Harzerium und deren Handhabung

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber geomas, ich habe gerade wegen Deinem Post über das graudunkle Herbst Winterwetter und die damit verbundenen Fangchancen nachgedacht.
> Und da hatte ich, wie soll ich sagen, eine Art religiöse Erfahrung, ich würde sogar sagen: Eine _Epiphanie_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Höret! Höret alle! Das Wort von der Tulip-Sonne und dem Winter-Döbel!*
> 
> Die Sonne ist ein _riesiger, kosmischer Tulipwürfel: _Des Morgens steigt sie empor, aus der dunklen Büchse der Nacht.
> Noch ist sie blass und rosig gefärbt, aber rasch färbt sie sich hell und golden durch das das himmlische Currypulver, das wir Sterne nennen.
> So rollt sie getrieben von der kosmischen Strömung auf ihrer Bahn über den großen blauen Himmelsfluss, und spendet uns Energie und Leben.
> Abends ist sie ganz klein und wieder rötlich, denn auf ihrem Weg über die Täler und Berge hat sie sich abgeschliffen-
> und verschwindet schließlich ganz aus unserem kosmischen Swim. Nun ist der Grund des Himmelsflusses, den wir die Welt nennen, wieder
> dunkel- und ist es nicht auch so, das wir des Nachts mit Würmern angeln, Kreaturen die in der Finsternis leben?
> 
> Und durch diesen Weg des großen kosmischen Tulipwürfels wird auch die graue, lichtlose, dunkle Jahreszeit verständlich:
> 
> Denn wir alle wissen, das im Herbst und Winter, die Döbel gefräßig werden, besonders die grossen, prächtigen Fische. Und wie in unserem
> kleinen Mikrokosmos, so im Makrokosmos des großen Himmelsflusses: Denn im Herbst regt sich der große Fresser, der mächtige _Winter-Döbel_,
> und er ist hungrig und erschöpft, denn im Sommer hat er gelaicht, und neue Welten gezeugt, und das ist das schimmernde Band der
> Milchstrasse das wir an klaren Abenden am Firmament sehen. Und getrieben vom Hunger, und gelockt von Farbe und Glanz der
> _Tulip-Sonne_, verschlingt der _Winter-Döbel_ sie mit seinem großen schwarzen Rachen, läßt sie verschwinden und taucht die Welt in
> Trübnis, Finsternis und Kälte. Ihr könnt das am Wasser nachprüfen: Jeder gute Döbel macht mit mit einem großen Currytulipwürfel
> kurzen Prozess.
> 
> _So nährt er sich, der Winter-Döbel, und wird fett und rund vom Sonnen-Tulip, und sein riesiger Leib umspannt den Himmelsfluss,
> und die grauen Wolken, das ist sein dunkler Rücken, und der Schnee, das ist sein weißer Bauch. Und der Nebel und der Regen,
> das sind die grauen Flossen, aber die Beeren des Schneedorns und die Brust des Rotkehlchens, das sind die roten Flossen._
> 
> Wenn er sich aber sattgefressen hat, und gestärkt ist, dann steht dem_ WInter-Döbel_ der Sinn nach Liebe, und er spuckt die _Tulip-Sonne_ wieder aus, und
> gibt sie frei, und sie kann wieder ihren Weg fortsetzen und die Welt mit Energie, Wärme und Licht beleben. Das ist das was wir den Frühling nennen.
> Seht selbst: Ist es nicht so, das die guten Döbel in Frühjahr und Sommer beissfaul sind, und sie sich stattdessen in den Laichgründen tummeln?
> Und ist es nicht so, das Rituale das ehrfurchtsvolle Nachvollziehen und Feiern kosmischer Ereignisse durch uns Menschen sind? Zeichnet der
> Döbelangler nicht die oben geschilderten Kreisläufe nach, in Graupel und Kälte, in der Hoffnung das auf Kälte und Finsternis Licht und Wärme folgen?
> 
> Ja, das ist sie also, die Geschichte vom _Sonnentulip_ und dem _Winter-Döbel_. Ich hoffe, das ich am Wochenende mal zum Beten komme. Und wehe, es verkauft jemand Passende Speckstein-Schnitzereien ohne den passenden Obolus für mich.


sehr schön geschrieben Mini, aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Lob für das Sonnen
Tulip# 
ich der sich ja noch nicht all zu lang mit dem Döbel befasst(aber sehr oft), habe mit Tulip nicht all zu gute Erfahrungen gemacht, 1 Döbel wars bis jetzt, finde ich vom aufwand her verdammt wenig, immerhin bedeutend besser wie mit allen anderen Fleischigen Produkten die für den Menschlichen verzehr vorgesehen sind(verschiedene Wurstsorten, Leber, Steak).
Noch schlechter bei den Döbelköder" war nur noch jede Art von Wurm, nix, nicht mal ein Biss.
Top Döbelköder ist bei mir hier, schwimmendes hartes Hundefutter (am Haar) das sich verführerisch in der Strömung am Vorfach hin und her bewegt, Platz 2 und fast gleich auf, Bread Punch, gefolgt von Perlets, Popup, Weiches Katzen/Hundefutter(am Haken). 

wird mal zeit das mal jemand ein Thread über den Fang Futter Gerät Methoden usw. für Döbel eröffnet, verdient hätte er es mal  oder gibt es den schon?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> wird mal zeit das mal jemand ein Thread über den Fang Futter Gerät Methoden usw. für Döbel eröffnet, verdient hätte er es mal oder gibt es den schon?



Ja hier:






						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
> 
> 
> Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


klasse Klaus    und das auf über 3293 Seiten, dann weißt du ja was du heute zutun hast, alles bündeln und neu einstellen


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> sehr schön geschrieben Mini, aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Lob für das Sonnen
> Tulip#


Dankeschön, ja, aber schreib mal ne Kosmogenie auf Schwimmbrot (obwohl, wenn ich recht bedenke.. die Wolken sehen doch eigentlich wie riesige Brotflocken aus, oder? Hmmm..)
Jedenfalls wird das Tulip tatsächlich von vielen hier eher skeptisch gesehen. Und es ist ja auch so, daß es nicht immer und überall funktioniert. Ich glaub jeder von uns weiss, was 'seine' Johnnies am liebsten mögen, da ist viel Raum fürs Experiment.

 Ich werd gleich mal ne kleine Runde zum Flüsschen drehen und ganz entspannt meinen Stiefel durchziehen, zuletzt lief es ja ziemlich zäh.
Oh, und ich dachte mir, ich könnte für das Q- Projekt zur Vorbereitung ne ordentliche Menge fischiger Halibutpellets an der Angelstelle verklappen, ich möchte dort morgen Abend ein bisschen bibbern und frieren. Meint ihr das könnte was bringen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> für das Q- Projekt zur Vorbereitung ne ordentliche Menge fischiger Halibutpellets an der Angelstelle verklappen, ich möchte dort morgen Abend ein bisschen bibbern und frieren. Meint ihr das könnte was bringen?



Kann schon sein.
Auf jeden Fall locken die Dinger auch gut Döbel(und andere) an aber das stört dich ja nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> sehr schön geschrieben Mini, aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Lob für das Sonnen
> Tulip#


Und im Gegensatz wollte ich ihn schon neu benennen, so als Echnatonmini. Wunderschön geschrieben, danke. 
Und Petri an alle Wassergaenger, ob mit Tulip oder ohne.


----------



## geomas

Leider hat die Arbeit den für heute Nachmittag geplanen Kurzansitz torpediert. Dabei hatte ich gestern Abend voller Vorfreude noch eine der billig in Holland erworbenen DAM-Exquisite-Picker startklar gemacht ;-/
Am Wochenende muß ich auch racken, aber Montag bis Mittwoch gibts große Zeitfenster. Da ist dann auch „Angriff mit Käse II” geplant. 
Mal sehen, wie sich der Pegel und die Fließgeschwindigkeit am Döbelflüßchen entwickeln. 

Allen Ükelnauten ein gutes Wochenende!


----------



## Minimax

Ich war heut auch nur zwei Stunden am Flüsschen. Einmal die Waldstrecke, und dann ein paar Kilometer entfernt meine alte Winterstelle- dort gabs keinen Zupfer, und ich glaube, ich war das letzte mal vor fast einem Jahr dort.

Die Waldstrecke, mit der ich früher sehr gefremdelt habe, entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zu meinem "Sicherheitsswim". Ich war ja gezwungen, durch die ständig wechselnden und seltsamen Wehröffnungszeiten von meinen bevorzugten Strecken dorthin auszuweichen.
Inzwischen kenne ich sie ganz gut, ihre Löcher, Flachzonen und Strömungen, und eigentlich liefert sie immer ihren FIsch- das war früher nicht so. AB und zu gibts auch mal nen dicken, aber heut nicht, aber ein paar schöne Standardjohnnies, bis knapp 40, wohlgenährt und schlechtgelaunt.
Ich habe heute auch mal den Gamakatsu Worm 39 in #4 ausprobiert, ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr angetan. Wenn der nen FIsh hakt, dann sitzt der auch wirklich. Ein feiner Haken. Passt auch gut zu den Schnellanhieben mit der MkV. V
Jo, und schliesslich hab ich in der Dämmerung noch eine nicht unerhebliche Menge extra stinkiger Halibut Pellets in den ruhigen Bereich der abendlichen Q-FIschstelle ausgebracht, mal sehen ob da heute Nacht jemand auf den Geschmack kommt und dann vielleicht den Tag dort verpennt. Und morgen Abend, inschallah, werd ich dann nochmal etwas nachlegen und meine Würmchen platzieren, einmal Durchlauf mit dem Gama 39, einmal Festblei mit Circle (Entweder Mustad Demon oder Gama Octopus). Hmm, was wäre bei Circle und Festblei die richtige Vorfachlänge? Intuitiv würd ichs nicht so kurz wie bei Method wählen, aber auch nicht so lang wir bei klassischer Durchlaufmontage. So 30-40?
WIrd bestimmt wieder ne unergiebige und kalte Nummer, aber nach meinen Berechnungen sollte es an der Stelle spätestens beim 4. Ansitz Zielfisch geben.


----------



## geomas

^ Lothar lothar im mittleren Osten? Hoffentlich geht Dein Plan ebenso auf wie jener mit den Johnnies.

Für die Circles würde ich eher so 20-30cm an Vorfachlänge wählen. Je weniger Strömung desto kürzer ist mein Motto diesbezüglich.
Danke für den erhobenen Daumen in Sachen Worm 39, hoffentlich kann ich ihn Anfang kommender Woche zum Einsatz bringen.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Am Wochenende muß ich auch racken, aber Montag bis Mittwoch gibts große Zeitfenster. Da ist dann auch „Angriff mit Käse II” geplant.
> Mal sehen, wie sich der Pegel und die Fließgeschwindigkeit am Döbelflüßchen entwickeln.



Das hört sich nach einem guten Plan an ich wünsch die schon mal Petir Heil.



Minimax schrieb:


> Jo, und schliesslich hab ich in der Dämmerung noch eine nicht unerhebliche Menge extra stinkiger Halibut Pellets in den ruhigen Bereich der abendlichen Q-FIschstelle ausgebracht, mal sehen ob da heute Nacht jemand auf den Geschmack kommt und dann vielleicht den Tag dort verpennt. Und morgen Abend, inschallah, werd ich dann nochmal etwas nachlegen und meine Würmchen platzieren



Na schon wieder ein handfester Plan auch dir wünsch ich Petri Heil.

Ob ich dieses Wochenende los komm, weiß ich noch nicht erstmal steht Brennholz an und dann sehen wir weiter.
Auch allen anderen die ans Wasser kommen wünsch ich natürlich auch Petri Heil

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Scheibenkleister, Jungs.

Ich habe gerade müssig in der Brandenburger Fischereiverordnung geschmökert. Und jetzt kommts, ich zitiere aus Abschnitt 3.2.1 "Friedfischangel":
Wird als Köder das *Fleisch von Wirbeltieren* oder Zehnfußkrebsen verwendet, gilt das Gerät als Friedfischangel, solange der verwendete *Haken* *die Größe 8 der internationalen Skala nicht überschreite*t, andernfalls als *Raubfischangel*.

Ich dürfte also hier garnicht über meine Tulipdöbelei berichten- Schlimmer noch, ich bin gar kein Friedfischspezialist, ich bin ein Raubfischangler. Ich kann hier meine Sachen packen und muss ins BarschBimmel Forum ziehen, aber da wollen die bestimmt auch keinen Ansitzer.

Ich bin gar kein richtiger Ükel..


----------



## geomas

Praktische Hinweise: Haken gleich oder kleiner als #8 mit Köder am Haar? Den Mustad Demon Circle und den Octopus gibts ja in entsprechenden Größen. Bei Haar-Anköderung kann man ja typischerweise die Hakengröße reduzieren.
Oder nagt schlicht die unsensible pauschale Einstufung durch die brbschen Behörden an Deinem Selbstbild als Friedfischer?


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> ich dürfte also hier garnicht über meine Tulipdöbelei berichten- Schlimmer noch, ich bin gar kein Friedfischspezialist, ich bin ein Raubfischangler. Ich kann hier meine Sachen packen und muss ins BarschBimmel Forum ziehen,


viel spaß im BarschBimmel Forum, war sehr nett dich kennen(lesen) gelernt zu haben.    



Minimax schrieb:


> , aber da wollen die bestimmt auch keinen Ansitzer.
> 
> Ich bin gar kein richtiger Ükel..


mit Einzahlungen auf spenden Konten oder ähnlichen lässt sich heut zu Tage manch Defizit aus der Welt schaffen 

Angeltechnisch bist du dann ein Angeltransgender?  ein Friedraubfischer


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin gar kein richtiger Ükel


Oh, Oh, Oh, diese Arbeit, alle Beiträge zu lesen, auf die Hakengröße achten, in einen neu zu erstellenen Thread zu verschieben, die Antwortbeiträge mit zu verschieben, aufpassen, daß der Zusammenhang des Ükels gewährt bleibt, Arbeit für Wochen, wenn nicht sogar Monate.
Da bleiben dann nur zwei Alternativen:
1. Sammlung des Ükels nach leeren Hakenbehältnissen, da die Hakengröße in Deutschland ja keiner DIN-Norm entspricht, koennen wir unserem Noch-Uekel so evtl. bei einer Kontrolle helfen, seine Unschuld zu wahren, den was kann er dafür, wenn ihm der Händler falsch verpackte Haken geliefert hat. 
2. Umstellen des Futters auf Veganen Tulip
In der Hoffnung auf starke Unterstützung wünsche ich allen Uekels ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Wird als Köder da Fleisch von Wirbeltieren oder Zehnfußkrebsen verwendet, gilt das Gerät als Friedfischangel, solange der verwendete *Haken* *die Größe 8 der internationalen Skala nicht überschreite*t, andernfalls als *Raubfischangel*.




Ach gräm dich nicht.
Wen interessiert es schon, dass ein paar Drehstuhlakrobaten nicht wissen dass es auch große Friedfische gibt, für die man eben größere Haken benötigt.
Solche praxisfernen Ansichten sollte man einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Tikey0815

Für mich ist und bleibt Minimax ein Ükel par exelence


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> da die Hakengröße in Deutschland ja keiner DIN-Norm entspricht


ha, nix Deutsche DIN, *internationalen Skala *ganz großes Kino, nicht das es deswegen noch zu Internationalen Verwicklungen kommt.


Minimax schrieb:


> *Haken* *die Größe 8 der internationalen Skala nicht überschreite*t,



das habe ich gefunden,  interessant, die Engländer sind schuld an deinem Dilemma glaub ich, wenn nicht die, im Zweifel dann die Holländer denn darf man für alles die schuld geben (angeltechnisch)  



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wen interessiert es schon, dass ein paar Drehstuhlakrobaten nicht wissen dass es auch große Friedfische gibt, für die man eben größere Haken benötigt.
> Solche praxisfernen Ansichten sollte man einfach ignorieren.


oder so


----------



## Iovat

Hallo zusammen.

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. 

Mir bot sich gestern nach dem Homeoffice noch ein Fenster um es noch mal auf die Döbel zu probieren.
Diesmal wollte ich ein bissel "feiner" angeln, weshalb ich eine Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo in 11ft und 1,5 lbs einsetzte (leider wieder mit der 4000er Shimano, da meine Schnurlieferung immer noch nicht angekommen ist....grmpf) und mit dem Bleigewicht auf 20g runterging.
Gegen 11 Uhr machte ich mich auf ans Wasser. Um 12 ging es dann los.
Nach einem Rauchopfer an die Flussgöttin versuchte ich es natürlich zuerst an der Stelle, an der ich am Dienstag der großen Döbel gefangen habe - nix. Nicht ein Zubbler.
Auch die beiden anderen Swims vom Dienstag brachten keinen Biss. 
Ca. 200 m Fußabwärts hab ich dann neue Stellen gesucht. Hier ist mein Flüsslein beidufrig mit Gesträuch bewachsen und am gegenüberliegenden Ufer mündet ein kleiner Abwassergraben. Die Erlen auf meiner Seite ragen teils bis 2 m über den Fluß. Hier wollte ich es probieren.





Bild ist vom 2. Versuch um ca kurz nach 4

Ich benutzte die gleiche Taktik wie beim letzten Mal, Bisse blieben jedoch vorerst aus. Der Wechsel von großem auf kleinen Würfel brachte dann die ersten Zubbler und nach gut ner viertel Stunde kamen dann die vom Dienstag bekannte und doch recht deutlichen zwei Tock Tocks. Der Anhieb saß und nach einem tollen Drill an der Drennan kam dann der hier ans Tageslicht.





55cm, 4,3 Pfd.  Neuer PB!

Ich bin immer noch überwältigt. Der Abschnitt, an welchem ich heute geangelt habe ist max nen Meter tief....wenn überhaupt. Durch die Polbrille konnte ich in Flußmitte noch Krautfahnen erkennen. Das da solche Biester rumschwimmen hätte ich nie gedacht. Vor allem weil sie sonst nicht gefangen werden, immer nur die Lütten bis 30 cm beim feedern oder spinnen.

Danach war an dem Swim dann nichts mehr los. Ein Stück weiter ging dann nach ner halben Stunde wieder was.
Ganz unverhofft, beim Kippe drehen ein schöner Biss (diese zwei Tock Tocks). Hab dann viel zu hektisch angeschlagen. Nach kurzem Wiederstand erschlaffte jedoch die Schnur.
Beim betrachten der Montage dann der Schock. Der Haken war ab. Das Ende war gekringelt, was auf mich den Eindruck eines sich geöffneten Knoten macht. Hoffentlich kann der Döbel den wieder loswerden! Ich hab mich wirklich geärgert. Aus Bequemlichkeit habe ich fertige Vorfächer benutzt, das werd  ich wohl noch mal überdenken.

Noch zwei Mal hab ich die Stelle gewechselt, aber es wollte nichts mehr beißen. Glücklich, aber auch leicht verärgert über den Fischverlust, hab ich dann eingepackt.
Et war wieder schön. 

Beim nächsten Mal (vielleicht mal mit Käse) werde ich wohl nen anderen Kescher mitnehmen. Die Ufer sind teils doch recht steil und mit dem kleinen Forellenkescher muss ich immer runter ans Wasser kraxeln. Und ein zweites Handtuch wäre nicht verkehrt (vor allem wenn man vergessen hat das alte zu trocknen  ).


Ich wünsche allen Petri Heil und ein schönes Wochenende!

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Minimax

Danke für Euren Zuspruch Jungs. Da ich nicht in die Verbannung muss, eine Korrektur aber nicht praktikabel erscheint, werde ich mit diesem Teil von mir leben müssen. Jetzt weiss ich aber, warum mir glitzernd-chromige Stationärrollen insgeheim immer gefallen haben, und ich so gerne MeFo Blanks benutze. Naja, ich schätze in den meisten von uns steckt ein kleiner Raubfischangler, oder sind etwas Spinn-neugierig. 
Wir schreiben bald 2022, und die Welt ist bunt und divers da ist das schon ok, don't ask, don't tell.

Der link zu den Hakengrössen von Thomas. Ist sehr interessant aber nicht leicht verständlich wegen der kyrillischen Beschriftung-
Dort habe ich auch einen Artikel zu einem interessanten seitenbissanzeiger gefunden ("Seiten-Nicken") da könnte Bastelpotential liegen aber die Übersetzung ist unfassbar schräg und stellenweise sehr witzig checkt das mal aus:








						Sommer-Angelruten-Seitennick - Anwendung und Takelage
					






					tytkleva.net


----------



## Professor Tinca

So wird mit der Seiten-Nickspitze geangelt:




.


----------



## rhinefisher

*Sehr interessant und speziell...
Hit and hold...*


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Adrenalinreiche Angelei.
Leider verstehe ich nicht was der quasselt.
Mein Schulrussisch hab ich inzwischen auch vergessen bis auf ein paar wenige Worte(und die kommen im Video nicht vor).


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Iovat und allen anderen die am Wasser waren


Iovat schrieb:


> leider wieder mit der 4000er Shimano


ich ziehe das Petri wieder zurück, was heißt den leider


Iovat schrieb:


> Aus Bequemlichkeit habe ich fertige Vorfächer benutzt,


die nutze ich zu 90%, die Lust am Wasser auch noch Haken dran zu fummeln habe ich nicht.


Iovat schrieb:


> werde ich wohl nen anderen Kescher mitnehmen.


das ist nee sehr gute Idee, bis mir die eingefallen ist hat es auch was gedauert 



ich war dann auch mal los, von 12-14Uhr also nee viertel Stunde nach meiner Angeluhr  
wider mit der Aero X1 (einfach toll) nee alte 3000er Shimano (nix leider) und 16er fertig gebundene Cormoran Haken mit 0,10 Vorfach 50cm und 4 Maden
3ter Wurf erster und letzter Fisch. hatte auch danach nicht mehr wirklich Lust, ich Doof habe meine Plättchen (Zigarettenpapier) zu Hause vergessen, und dann werde ich nervös, deshalb und wegen dem Regen habe ich dann abgebrochen, aber immerhin nenn schönen Döbel. 

Bruno sein größerer Bruder, wird zeit das sich Vater mal blicken lässt.


----------



## Minimax

Ruten scharf. Beides DendroTaui u. klass. Durchlaufmongtage.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Ruten scharf. Beides DendroTaui u. klass. Durchlaufmongtage.
> Anhang anzeigen 389761



Tolles Foto, mit dem Brückengeländer und dem Laternenschein im Dämmerlicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Und richtig mächtige Männerruten am Start - da wird Großfisch erwartet...
Ein schönes Bild in Marmor wäre jetzt noch schön - zieh was raus...


----------



## Minimax

Oha, 
Petri an Iovat zum neuen PB-Döbel. Dss sind ja ganz wunderbare Entwicklungen.
Und an dem tollen Dickkopf von Thomas. Sehe ich, daß auch dort die Welt wieder in Ordnung ist, Petri, mein Lieber


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ruten scharf. Beides DendroTaui u. klass. Durchlaufmongtage.



Dann mal Petri Heil, das schaut ja gut aus (wenn ich doch nur auch loskönnte  mal sehen morgen Nachmittag vielleicht)
Echt tolles Foto 

GrußFrank


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und richtig mächtige Männerruten am Start - da wird Großfisch erwartet...
> Ein schönes Bild in Marmor wäre jetzt noch schön - zieh was raus...


Es gab eine Quasse, damit bin ich heute vor der Marsseillaise sicher.
Ein Friedfisch wie ich anmerken darf,  also eine typische Beute von uns Friedfischanglern.


----------



## Thomas.

Danke fürs Petri und ein solches zurück.


Minimax schrieb:


> Ein Friedfisch wie ich anmerken darf, also eine typische Beute von uns Friedfischanglern.


die Haken Größe wäre interessant zu wissen


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke fürs Petri und ein solches zurück.
> 
> die Haken Größe wäre interessant zu wissen


4, aber mit Nichtwirbeltierköder, also alles Tutti, mein gut gelaunter Freund.


----------



## Minimax

Oh-oh, jetzt steigt der Nebel aus den Erlen auf und rollt über die Wiesen den Fluss hinauf. Schätze, nun wirds Zeit zu packen, es gibt noch andere Dinge in der Nacht als die Flussgottheiten...


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh-oh, jetzt steigt der Nebel aus den Erlen auf und rollt über die Wiesen den Fluss hinauf. Schätze, nun wirds Zeit zu packen, es gibt noch andere Dinge in der Nacht als die Flussgottheiten...
> Anhang anzeigen 389795


besser ist


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich Doof habe meine Plättchen (Zigarettenpapier) zu Hause vergessen, und dann werde ich nervös,


Dann hättest du deinen Tabak kauen sollen, das beruhigt auch. Petri zum Döbel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> 4, aber mit Nichtwirbeltierköder, also alles Tutti, mein gut gelaunter Freund.


Echt wahr, der Thomas. ist immer gut drauf.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Dann hättest du deinen Tabak kauen sollen, das beruhigt auch. Petri zum Döbel.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke, kauen war auch nicht , Zähne waren auch zu Hause   und Lutschen wollte ich nicht


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, kauen war auch nicht , Zähne waren auch zu Hause   und Lutschen wollte ich nicht





Jason schrieb:


> Echt wahr, der Thomas. ist immer gut drauf.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Und ich habe nicht gelogen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh-oh, jetzt steigt der Nebel aus den Erlen auf und rollt über die Wiesen den Fluss hinauf. Schätze, nun wirds Zeit zu packen, es gibt noch andere Dinge in der Nacht als die Flussgottheiten...



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich im Januar, ich saß schön bei 3° an der Brücke und dann kam der Nebel mit einem Temperatursturz von 6° so schnell 
habe/hatte ich noch nie eingepackt...   aber ging bei dir noch was?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hatte ich im Januar, ich saß schön bei 3° an der Brücke und dann kam der Nebel mit einem Temperatursturz von 6° so schnell
> habe/hatte ich noch nie eingepackt...   aber ging bei dir noch was?
> 
> Gruß Frank


Garnix, sonst hätte ichs natürlich längst ausposaunt. 
Obwohl.. So gegen Ende hin hab ichs ein bisschen mit winzigen halben Köfis versucht, und zwei mal waren sie weg und vorher gabs merkwürdige Klopfer, kleinen Bimmler auch..
Aber vermutlich hab ich mir das eingebildet, bei der Strömung und dem Zeugs im Wasser kann das alles gewesen sein, ich spinn mir was zurecht weils keine Bisse gab. 

Die zweieinhalbpfünder Ruten haben sich übrigens fein verhalten, das Werfen war viel leichter und präziser, und der Brassenbiss wurde sauber angezeigt.
Ich müsste aber eigentlich mal an der Stelle im Hellen mit dem "Nachttackle" angeln, am besten mit kleinen Haken und Maden und orntlich Futter um zu verstehen wie die schweren Montagen und die Stelle funktionieren, und wie auch Zuppler und Kleinibisse sich manifestieren.
Weiter geht's mit dem Projekt, 2 Ansitze hab ich noch gut, bevor ich über strategische Änderungen nachdenken muss.

Hg
Minimax



Und dennoch..dennoch..Irgendwas war an den Köfiverlusten verdächtig..


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Obwohl.. So gegen Ende hin hab ichs ein bisschen mit winzigen halben Köfis versucht, und zwei mal waren sie weg und vorher gabs merkwürdige Klopfer, kleinen Bimmler auch..



 Bei mir würd ich auf Wollhandkrabben tippen aber die wirste wohl nicht bei dir haben

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Sonntagmorgenslageweile, also habe ich mal im Netz nach Abhakmatten geschaut, müsste möchte mal nee Neue haben, gefunden habe ich dann durch Zufall diese hier, jetzt frage ich mich ernsthaft (heißt bei mir schon was) dat is doch schon, mir fehlen die passenden Worte. Das es Leute gibt die für nee Rute oder Rolle 1000+ ausgeben kann ich noch irgendwie nachvollziehen, aber fürn stück Stoff(Gummi) die Kohle raushauen finde ich mehr als leicht übertrieben.
immerhin steht in der Beschreibung: man darf sich nur über eine Sache keine primären Gedanken machen: den Preis.

ich werde meine noch ein Weilchen halten die war mit 8€ Teuer genug, 
und jetzt gehe ich mal für ein Stündchen zum Wasser und schau mal was passiert   
Alle die es heute ans Wasser schaffen, ein Herzliches Petri


----------



## Hecht100+

Tja, so ein mitnehmbarer Miniteich mit Deckel, für was ich den alles gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Skott

Iovat schrieb:


> Ganz unverhofft, beim Kippe drehen ein schöner Biss (diese zwei Tock Tocks). Hab dann viel zu hektisch angeschlagen. Nach kurzem Wiederstand erschlaffte jedoch die Schnur.
> Beim betrachten der Montage dann der Schock. Der Haken war ab. Das Ende war gekringelt, was auf mich den Eindruck eines sich geöffneten Knoten macht. Hoffentlich kann der Döbel den wieder loswerden! Ich hab mich wirklich geärgert. Aus Bequemlichkeit habe ich fertige Vorfächer benutzt, das werd  ich wohl noch mal überdenken.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Markus


Hallo Markus,

wie hast du bei dem Döbel, den du vorher gefangen hattest (PETRI übrigens), den Haken gelöst? Hast du eine Lösezange oder Arterienklemme eingesetzt?
Wenn man bei Einsatz dieser Werkzeuge nicht nur den Haken greift und kneift, sondern auch den Knoten oder Teile seiner Wicklung erwischt, wird dieser
Knoten sehr häufig aufgeschoben und leicht gelöst.
Das kann dir aber bei jeder Montage passieren, egal ob Fertigvorfach oder selbst (durch) gebunden.
Da muss man beim Hakenlösen fein aufpassen.


----------



## Thomas.

wider zu Hause Notgedrungen, bin mal wider auf Gesicht gegangen, bei mir alles Okay, Aber Aber 
hatte ich in der Hand und konnte nicht schnell genug loslassen, ist aber reparabel.



1en von 2 Zielfischen gefangen, schwimmen alle wider, nur 2 wurde nix auf Grund von Bruch


beim Platzwechsel muss man nicht immer die Rute abbauen





Nachtrag: Fertig    die Bude ist zwar jetzt ein wenig verstaubt vom Ausschleifen des Carbons hab ca. 3cm an länge verloren, kann ich mit leben


----------



## Iovat

Hallo zusammen!

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger!



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich ziehe das Petri wieder zurück, was heißt den leider



Petri, lieber Thomas! Toller Döbel! Oh, da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Das ist wirklich eine tolle Rolle. Das leider bezog sich auf das Gewicht. Sie bringt mit Schnur 340g auf die Waage und das ist mir ein ticken zu viel. Ansonsten macht die richtig Spaß!



Thomas. schrieb:


> die nutze ich zu 90%, die Lust am Wasser auch noch Haken dran zu fummeln habe ich nicht.



Ich werd mir jetzt mal paar selber binden. Irgendwie passt bei den Heftchen immer was nicht, Vorfach zu lang, zu kurz, falsche Schnur, etc. Vielleicht habe ich auch noch nie die richtigen gefunden.



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri an @Iovat zum neuen PB-Döbel. Dss sind ja ganz wunderbare Entwicklungen.



Petri zum Quassen! Danke! Ja, das finde ich auch. Es besteht noch Optimierungsbedarf, aber das wird schon.



Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> wie hast du bei dem Döbel, den du vorher gefangen hattest (PETRI übrigens), den Haken gelöst? Hast du eine Lösezange oder Arterienklemme eingesetzt?
> Wenn man bei Einsatz dieser Werkzeuge nicht nur den Haken greift und kneift, sondern auch den Knoten oder Teile seiner Wicklung erwischt, wird dieser
> Knoten sehr häufig aufgeschoben und leicht gelöst.
> Das kann dir aber bei jeder Montage passieren, egal ob Fertigvorfach oder selbst (durch) gebunden.
> Da muss man beim Hakenlösen fein aufpassen.



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung! Genau das habe ich gemacht. Mit einer Lösezange, weil ich bei diesen ledrigen Döbelmäulern mit den Hakenlösern nicht klarkomme. Jetzt ist es irgendwie noch ärgerlicher.  Aber gut zu Wissen wo der Fehler lag! Da werde ich beim nächsten Mal penibel drauf achten.  Danke dafür!

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Tobias85

Nabend in die Runde und natürlich erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle!

Stippi68 und Tricast: Es ist natürlich eine traurige Nachricht, dass ihr beiden die Stippermesse nicht mehr weiterführen werdet. Auch wenn ich ja nur einmal teilgenommen habe: Danke für eure Mühen mit der Messe, ich habe mich vor nunmehr fast zwei Jahren sehr gefreut, die Messe und unsere kleine Ükel-Konvention zu besuchen. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade meinem Lehensherren vorstellen, was ich die letzten Monat so getrieben habe. Entgegen all meiner Prognosen und Befürchtungen hat er mich nicht in den Kerker werfen lassen oder in Schimpf und Schande aus seiner Burg gejagt. Im Gegenteil, er war sehr angetan- ich soll so weitermachen, hochinteressante Resultate, Projekt auf gutem Wege etc..
> Ich bin richtig happy. Jetzt kann ich mich Gedanklich wieder dem Flüsschen und seinen Bewohnern widmen, und heut Nachmittag schön mit Tee und Hörbuch Nübsies sortieren.


Witzig, ich musste ebenfalls am Mittwoch einen Vortrag halten. Gefühlt war ich ausreichend vorbereitet, aber dann gings los: Verspätung bei der Bahn UND der Straßenbahn, dadurch kam ich erst 3 Minuten vor Beginn in den Seminarraum gestolpert, hektisch und halb aus dem Konzept, was sich in meinen Augen auch stark auf die Performance ausgewirkt hat (mega nervös die ganze Zeit, beim Sprechen teils geholpert und Kleinigkeiten ausgelassen etc.). Und dann? Das Publikum war zufrieden, vom Prof gabs auch Lob. Kommt halt immer alles ganz anders als man denkt... 

Und lass dir von niemandem vorschreiben, wer du zu sein hast. Du bist und bleibst einer der üassioniertesten FRIEDdöbelangler, die ich kenn! 



geomas schrieb:


> #cheesepaste
> #käseteig
> 
> Kann jemand hier ein bewährtes Käseteig-Rezept für die herbstliche Döbelei empfehlen?
> YT und das www bieten unzählige = verwirrend viele Vorschläge.
> Idealerweise würde der Teig aus im normalen Supermarkt erhältlichen Zutaten bestehen.
> 
> 
> Im Hinterkopf habe ich Sardine-/Sardellen-Paste aus der Tube mit dem „Weichen Kern” von Sandwichtoast verknetet, könnte so etwas auch mit irgendwelchem Weichkäse funktionieren?


Mark Erdwin hatte mal ein Video zu seiner Cheese Paste gemacht, glaube unser Kochtopf hatte das mal vorgestellt und ich hatte den auch mal ausprobiert:

8 entrindete Sandwichtoast-Scheiben (zu LB verarbeitet)
2-3 Knobauchzehen
125g Blauschimmelkäse (Bavaria blue)
2-3 TL Krillpulver*
3-4 TL Milchpulver*
ein paar großzügige Prisen Salz

*auf das Milchpulver habe ich ganz verzichtet und statt Krill hab ich mir im Zooladen getrocknete Bachflohkrebse (Schildkröten- und Teichfutter) geholt und gemahlen (ist aber sicher auch nur das i-Tüpfelchen und nicht nötig).

Das Pulver wird mit wenig Wasser verrühren und dann mit den restlichen Zutaten zu einem weichen, geschmeidigen Teig verknetet. Aggressive Bisse hatte ich darauf bekommen, aber zu der Zeit haperte es noch an meiner Bissausbeute beim Döbel ledgern. Wäre jetzt eigentlich genau die richtige Zeit, sich da wieder ranzuwagen. Ich halte sehr viel von dem Teig, empfehle aber zumindest zum Kneten dringend Einweghandschuhe. Die Mischung hinterlässt einen nachhaltigen olfaktorischen Eindruck an den Händen...

Minimax: Wie befestigst du denn dein Harzerium am Haken? Das ist ja nun deutlich fester als Tulip oder diverse Weichkäse und der Haken dürfte beim Anschlag ja eher weniger gut durch den Köder gleiten.


----------



## Thomas.

Iovat schrieb:


> Oh, da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Das ist wirklich eine tolle Rolle. Das leider bezog sich auf das Gewicht. Sie bringt mit Schnur 340g auf die Waage und das ist mir ein ticken zu viel. Ansonsten macht die richtig Spaß!


ich habe mir deine Rute(1,75lb?) und Rolle noch mal angeschaut, besser geht fast nicht, und zu schwer finde ich das überhaupt nicht, habe an ähnlichen Ruten, Rollen dran die wiegen 610-650gr. du bist ja noch im UL Bereich  


ich schrei schon mal erster wenn du die Rolle mal verkaufen möchtest


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nabend in die Runde und natürlich erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle!
> 
> Stippi68 und Tricast: Es ist natürlich eine traurige Nachricht, dass ihr beiden die Stippermesse nicht mehr weiterführen werdet. Auch wenn ich ja nur einmal teilgenommen habe: Danke für eure Mühen mit der Messe, ich habe mich vor nunmehr fast zwei Jahren sehr gefreut, die Messe und unsere kleine Ükel-Konvention zu besuchen.
> 
> 
> Witzig, ich musste ebenfalls am Mittwoch einen Vortrag halten. Gefühlt war ich ausreichend vorbereitet, aber dann gings los: Verspätung bei der Bahn UND der Straßenbahn, dadurch kam ich erst 3 Minuten vor Beginn in den Seminarraum gestolpert, hektisch und halb aus dem Konzept, was sich in meinen Augen auch stark auf die Performance ausgewirkt hat (mega nervös die ganze Zeit, beim Sprechen teils geholpert und Kleinigkeiten ausgelassen etc.). Und dann? Das Publikum war zufrieden, vom Prof gabs auch Lob. Kommt halt immer alles ganz anders als man denkt...
> 
> Und lass dir von niemandem vorschreiben, wer du zu sein hast. Du bist und bleibst einer der üassioniertesten FRIEDdöbelangler, die ich kenn!
> 
> 
> Mark Erdwin hatte mal ein Video zu seiner Cheese Paste gemacht, glaube unser Kochtopf hatte das mal vorgestellt und ich hatte den auch mal ausprobiert:
> 
> 8 entrindete Sandwichtoast-Scheiben (zu LB verarbeitet)
> 2-3 Knobauchzehen
> 125g Blauschimmelkäse (Bavaria blue)
> 2-3 TL Krillpulver*
> 3-4 TL Milchpulver*
> ein paar großzügige Prisen Salz
> 
> *auf das Milchpulver habe ich ganz verzichtet und statt Krill hab ich mir im Zooladen getrocknete Bachflohkrebse (Schildkröten- und Teichfutter) geholt und gemahlen (ist aber sicher auch nur das i-Tüpfelchen und nicht nötig).
> 
> Das Pulver wird mit wenig Wasser verrühren und dann mit den restlichen Zutaten zu einem weichen, geschmeidigen Teig verknetet. Aggressive Bisse hatte ich darauf bekommen, aber zu der Zeit haperte es noch an meiner Bissausbeute beim Döbel ledgern. Wäre jetzt eigentlich genau die richtige Zeit, sich da wieder ranzuwagen. Ich halte sehr viel von dem Teig, empfehle aber zumindest zum Kneten dringend Einweghandschuhe. Die Mischung hinterlässt einen nachhaltigen olfaktorischen Eindruck an den Händen...
> 
> Minimax: Wie befestigst du denn dein Harzerium am Haken? Das ist ja nun deutlich fester als Tulip oder diverse Weichkäse und der Haken dürfte beim Anschlag ja eher weniger gut durch den Köder gleiten.


Das hast Du aber nett geschrieben, vielen Dank lieber Tobsen.
Harzenium habe ich immer wie Tulip mit der Nadel angeködert:


Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für die Ersteindrücke, toll das Du gleich losgezogen bist. Frühstücksfleisch kann beim Beködern und am Haken behalten ein Aas sein. Im Grunde ist es das ja auch. Aber, das ist kein Problem, erst recht nicht jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit.
> Wie beim Musketenladen (Sharpe´s Rifles, anyone?) kommt es dabei auf Schritte und Tempi an, es ist so einfach wie 1-2-3-4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jedenfalls klappts bei mir prima. Mobilen Tulip-Enthusiasten empfehle ich übrigens die Ködernadel mit einem Zinger nach Art der Flyboys an der Weste zu befestigen, da dieses wichtige Instrument ebenso wie Hakenlöser oder Lotbleie häufig durch Dimensonsportale verschwindet. 1-2-3-4...


Kein Problem mit dem Anhieb, schnell und nicht zu weich, dann hängt der Fisch. Da Harzenium aber geringfügig spröder als Tulip ist, erleichtert die Wahl eines etwas kleineren Hakens das Anködern.
Aber aus ethischen Gründen setze ich die wohl tödlichste Substanz im Universum* nur selten ein. Ich glaube der Professor Tinca, der die Harzenium Technologie als erster erforscht hat, weiss da besseren Rat. Auch geomas zählt zu den Ükeln mit einem eigenen Harzeniumprogramm und hat neulich unter grossem Medienecho und internationalem Protest einen Test durchgeführt.
Hg
Minimax



*DIe Alten nannten den Bernstein einst "Die Tränen der Götter" Wenn das zutrifft, dann ist Harzenium das krümelige Bauchnabelschmalz der Götter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> weiss da besseren Rat.



Öhmm naja....besser?
Ich mache da keine Wissenschaft draus, sondern schneide maulgerechte Happen aus dem Harzenium und spieße es auf den Haken.
Hakenspitze an einer Ecke durch bissl drehen und wieder rein, so dass möglichst ein intaktes Stück Außenkante im Hakenbogen liegt - fertig.
Die Ködernadelnummer von Minimax könnte aber durchaus besser halten. Ich hab es nicht probiert.
Harzenium ist recht weich und der Anhieb kommt auch bei verdeckter Hakenspitze durch.


----------



## Tobias85

Top, danke euch beiden!  Hab seit zwei Wochen ne ROlle im Kühlschrank liegen, nur fehlte es mir bisher an Gelegenheit - Abends ist es ja schon so früh duster. Wobei - war da nicht mal was mit Döbeln, die auch Nachts gut beißen? Oder war das eher ne reine Sommernachtsgeschichte?


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> wider zu Hause Notgedrungen, bin mal wider auf Gesicht gegangen, bei mir alles Okay, Aber Aber
> hatte ich in der Hand und konnte nicht schnell genug loslassen, ist aber reparabel.
> Anhang anzeigen 389830
> Anhang anzeigen 389835
> 
> 1en von 2 Zielfischen gefangen, schwimmen alle wider, nur 2 wurde nix auf Grund von Bruch
> Anhang anzeigen 389832
> 
> beim Platzwechsel muss man nicht immer die Rute abbauen
> Anhang anzeigen 389833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Fertig    die Bude ist zwar jetzt ein wenig verstaubt vom Ausschleifen des Carbons hab ca. 3cm an länge verloren, kann ich mit leben
> Anhang anzeigen 389865


Sehr ärgerlich. Emotional muss es dich wirklich schwer erwischt haben. Du hast so verwirrend geschrieben. Aber nach der Reparatur scheint es dir wieder besser zu gehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Iovat

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe mir deine Rute(1,75lb?) und Rolle noch mal angeschaut, besser geht fast nicht, und zu schwer finde ich das überhaupt nicht, habe an ähnlichen Ruten, Rollen dran die wiegen 610-650gr. du bist ja noch im UL Bereich


Der erste kapitale Döbel war mit der 1,75 lbs, da passte die Rolle ganz gut. Beim zweiten Döbel vom Freitag hatte ich eine 11ft lange 1,5lbs. Da wirkte die Rolle einen Tick zu mächtig, irgendwie fühlte sich das nicht richtig an. 
650gr. an einer ähnlichen Rute? Das sind dann aber ganz schön solide Rollen.  Mir sind die 6000er Baitrunner an den Karpfenruten schon zu schwer.


----------



## Thomas.

Iovat schrieb:


> 11ft lange 1,5lbs. Da wirkte die Rolle einen Tick zu mächtig, irgendwie fühlte sich das nicht richtig an.


13ft 1,75lb  6000er(10.000)  14ft 1,5lb 4500US(Alte)


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> zu schwer finde ich das überhaupt nicht, habe an ähnlichen Ruten, Rollen dran die wiegen 610-650gr. du bist ja noch im UL Bereich





Iovat schrieb:


> Deine 11ft lange 1,5lbs. Da wirkte die Rolle einen Tick zu mächtig, irgendwie fühlte sich das nicht richtig an.


Für mich wirkt das vom Gewicht und Handling her ebenfalls deutlich übermotorisiert. Kann man natürlich machen, solange der Fuss in den Halter passt.

Bei der mobilen Angelei mit häufigem Werfen, vielen Bissen und schnellen Anhieben, bei der man die Rute oft in der Hand hat, weiss ich persönlich ne leichte auf Rutengewicht und -Länge abgestimmte Rolle sehr zu schätzen. Ist ja keine Festbleiangelei mit stundenlanger Inaktivität. Hoher Schnureinzug und Cranking Power sind ja auch nicht gefordert. Die grossen Spulen sind natürlich angenehm mit dem Zeigefinger erreichbar.
Aber das ist natürlich höchst individuell, Jeder wähle seine Rolle so, daß er sich wohl damit fühlt.


----------



## geomas

#rolle
#harzerium

Vielleicht klappts morgen mit nem weiteren Trip ins Reich der Döbel. Bin ziemlich platt und habe morgen erstmal nen Termin beim Doc.
Aber wenns gut läuft wird mit der zuletzt erfolglos gefischten Silstar Tradition Power Quiver (3,30m, fest eingespleißte Bibberspitze) und der daran befestigten ABU 506 Harzerium gebadet. Die großen Eisen liegen bereit. Ach ja, ne kurze „Busch-Rute” kommt als Back-Up wieder mit.

Das Wetter ist stabil trübe und die Temperaturen auch auf etwa gleichbleibendem Niveau. Die genaue Stelle muß ich mir noch überlegen. 
Hatte mal einen Tipp bekommen, wo sich Döbel im Winter wohl „einstellen”.


----------



## Minimax

Ey Jungs,
Das seh ich ja erst jetzt  




Seit wann ist das denn so, bzw. welcher Schelm war das denn??

Das ist aber ein liebes Kompliment, vielen Dank da fühl ich mich sehr geehrt.

Aber lieber wär's mir, wenn ich wieder ein ganz normales 'Well-Known Member' sein dürfte. Ich möchte nicht, daß die Leute denken, ich hätte mir einen solchen Titel eitel selbst angemasst, Das wär mir unangenehm.

Und ich war immer auch bisschen stolz, mal irgendwo ein wohlbekanntes Mitglied zu sein, 'Well Known Member' , das hat so einen soliden, verbindlichen Klang, so nach Kaminzimmern, Chesterfieldsesseln und Taschenuhren.
Könnte man das wieder zurückändern? Aber ich bin sehr geschmeichelt, auch wenn ich nun wirklich keinen Reim treffen kann,
Vielen herzlichen Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Für mich wirkt das vom Gewicht und Handling her ebenfalls deutlich übermotorisiert.


wenn du mich meinst hast du recht, ich mag es halt etwas größer, und zur meiner Verteidigung, für mich sind 1,5lb Ruten auch nicht welche die ich permanent in der Hand halte, die liegen leider die meiste zeit, da ich ja bei 1,5lb ehr auf was größeres aus bin und die beißen leider nicht im sekundentackt.   

bei leichten Ruten, egal ob Pose oder Grundruten(Picker) habe ich Rollen drauf in den Größen von 1000-3000, dort finde ich selbst eine 4000er zu groß. 

Iovat fischt mit einer Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo in 11ft und 1,5 lbs bzw. 3-4 OZ Spitzen, auch nicht unbedingt eine Rute die man ständig in der Hand hält oder fürs leichte Posen fischen auf Rotaugen und co gedacht ist. ehr so Richtung Brassen, Schleie, Barbe, Groß Döbel und klein Karpfen. Die kann man natürlich auch alle mit einer 2000er Rolle und 0,16er Schnur fangen, aber dann nehme ich auch keine 1,5lb Rute
ich finde bei Drennan leider keine Gewichts angaben zur der Rute, ich Tippe mal das sie min so um die 230gr. wiegt (ehr mehr), und da finde ich eine 4000er Rolle die um die 300-400gr. wiegt nicht zu groß(schwer) sondern fast Perfekt.


Minimax schrieb:


> Aber das ist natürlich höchst individuell, Jeder wähle seine Rolle so, daß er sich wohl damit fühlt.


und da stimme ich dir 100% zu.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ey Jungs,
> Das seh ich ja erst jetzt
> Anhang anzeigen 389902
> 
> Seit wann ist das denn so, bzw. welcher Schelm war das denn??
> 
> Das ist aber ein liebes Kompliment, vielen Dank da fühl ich mich sehr geehrt.



Ich fand ich das sehr passend - nach dem Motto "Jeder bekommt was er verdient!" -  aber gut wie du willst.
Dann eben wieder nur standard........

*Vielleicht sollten wir eine ükelinterne Abstimmung darüber starten ob Minimax den Titel "Board-Poet" verliehen bekommen soll/muss oder nicht ? 
Verdient hat er es mMn allemal! *


----------



## Hecht100+

Curry-Tulip-Zauberer, wäre in meinen Augen sinnvoller.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf jeden Fall braucht er endlich einen passenden Titel anstelle des standard Textes.


----------



## rhinefisher

Board-Poet gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut - wir sollten Zwang anwenden...


----------



## Tricast

Genau, Zwang ist das Zauberwort! Board-Poet als auch Curry-Tulip Zauberer gefallen mir und würden auch den Nagel auf den Kopf treffen. Ein Poet ist er allemal und seine Beiträge hier sind immer eine Bereicherung für Bildungshungrige, auch wenn wir oft Googeln müssen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Heinz, deine Idee hat was, so sieht es dann aus, eigentlich sollte er da keine andere Wahl haben.


----------



## Tricast

Wir können nicht immer Rücksicht auf Einzelschicksale nehmen, das Große Ganze zählt.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

Jetzt ärgert doch unseren Mini nicht so. Ihr kennt ihn doch und wisst, wie bodenständig er ist. Und wenn er lieber nicht möchte, dann sollten wir ihm doch auch keinen Zwangstitel aufhalsen.


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt geht es mir an den Kragen nächstes Jahr. Frau Hübner will wieder vermehrt mit der Match angeln und ihre schlanken Italienerinnen zum Einsatz bringen. Montiert wird eine Crack Contact die wohl schon genügend Fisch gebändigt hat und das will sie schamlos ausnutzen. Ich sehe für mich Land unter!
Nur eine Frage beschäftigt sie noch: Welche Schnur ist für eine Kapselrolle am besten geeignet? Ich habe ihr eine 25er drahtige Balzer Siglon vorgeschlagen um wenigstens eine kleine Chance, einen Funken, zu haben. UNd fallt mir jetzt nicht in den Rücken!  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich habe ihr eine 25er drahtige Balzer Siglon



Ich sag ne 30er Stroft ABR.
Kann ja sein dass mal etwas Größeres beißt.....


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich sag ne 30er Stroft ABR.
> Kann ja sein dass mal etwas Größeres beißt.....


Danke für den schnellen Tipp. Aber ist eine 30er nicht ein bisschen überdimensioniert?   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Montiert wird eine Crack Contact die wohl schon genügend Fisch gebändigt hat


Da es die Crank Contact in 6 verschiedenen Größen gab, ist das schwer zu beantworten. Aber mit dem vorhandenen Mana oder Mojo, und wenn es wie meistens eine 400er ist, ist eine 0,25 mm doch ziemlich in der Mitte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Danke für den schnellen Tipp. Aber ist eine 30er nicht ein bisschen überdimensioniert?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Nicht für 30 pfündige Karpfen.


----------



## Minimax

Au weia, ich werd immer röter und verlegener bei der Signatur-DIskussion. Und Heinz hat natürlich recht:



Tricast schrieb:


> Zwang ist das Zauberwort! Wir können nicht immer Rücksicht auf Einzelschicksale nehmen, das Große Ganze zählt.


gerade was Kunst angeht, was glaubt ihr, wie die ganzen 25-Meter Diktatorenstatuen entstanden sind?



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt ärgert doch unseren Mini nicht so. Ihr kennt ihn doch und wisst, wie bodenständig er ist. Und wenn er lieber nicht möchte, dann sollten wir ihm doch auch keinen Zwangstitel aufhalsen.


So finde ich den Standpunkt von Tobsen doch am Besten. Und ausserdem: Wenn gewisse Stammtischkollegen hinsichtlich des Ükel-Cups bis zum 31.12. nicht noch so langsam mal in die Puschen kommen, werde ich ohnehin gezwungen sein, ein ganzes Jahr lang eine andere Signatur tragen zu müssen.   Das würde ich dann aber auch tun.

Aber, weg von Personen, hin zur Sache, es gibt dringende Ükel Geschäfte. Bruder Tricast schrieb:


Tricast schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es mir an den Kragen nächstes Jahr. Frau Hübner will wieder vermehrt mit der Match angeln und ihre schlanken Italienerinnen zum Einsatz bringen. Montiert wird eine Crack Contact die wohl schon genügend Fisch gebändigt hat und das will sie schamlos ausnutzen. Ich sehe für mich Land unter!
> Nur eine Frage beschäftigt sie noch: Welche Schnur ist für eine Kapselrolle am besten geeignet? Ich habe ihr eine 25er drahtige Balzer Siglon vorgeschlagen um wenigstens eine kleine Chance, einen Funken, zu haben. UNd fallt mir jetzt nicht in den Rücken!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Die Crack Kapselrolle ist ja ne Legende, hier gibt es jede Menge Bilder von Rolle und ihrem Innenleben, Explosionszeichnungen und Teilelisten. und die Jungs sind offenbar ebenso wie Stippi68  & Tricast von der Rolle begeistert:




__





						Crack Contact 400
					

Crack Contact 400



					alantani.com
				



Und ich wette, die könnte Problemlos mit ner Kringel 25er leben, oder meinetwegen auch mit 30er Dederondraht  -
Das Problem sind nur die feinen Matchruten die Stippi damit fischen möchte:
Ausgehend von denen würd ich maximal ne 18er draufspulen, und ehrlich gesagt wär mir bei ner 16er leichter ums Herz, und ne 14er wäre glaube ich noch besser-
aber da wirds dann schon sehr fein für ne Kapselrolle, also 16er oder 18er, und zwar die gute Ströft GTM wär meine Empfehlung.
EDIT: Ich leg mich fest auf 16er Schnur.

Falls es nämlich mit einem der empfohlenen 25er oder 30er Tauen zu einem Malheur kommt, und eine der feinen, rassigen Italienischen Matchruten dabei Schaden nimmt, dann wird sich Stippi68 sich auf die Suche nach Schuldigen machen, und dann will ich nicht in der Haut des armen Tropfes stecken, der so ein drahtiges Tragkraftwunder empfohlen hat.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Crack Kapselrolle ist ja ne Legende, hier gibt es jede Menge Bilder von Rolle und ihrem Innenleben, Explosionszeichnungen und Teilelisten. und die Jungs sind offenbar ebenso wie Stippi68  & Tricast von der Rolle begeistert:
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Herr Minimax, ich bin kein Freund der Crack und auch kein Freund anderer Kapselrollen. Mir ist der Schnurfangstift einfach zu dünn und ich befürchte immer ein Kringeln der Schnur wenn sie unter Last über den dünnen Stift gezogen wird.

Aber eines steht außer Frage: Den beiden Italienerinnen darf nichts passieren. Die hat Frau Hübner von der Firma FAPS bekommen und da nur eine vorrätig war wurde die zweite extra für sie von FAPS aufgebaut.  

Also eine 16er Ströft GTM, Frau Hübner wird das bestimmt lesen und den Rat befolgen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber eines steht außer Frage: Den beiden Italienerinnen darf nichts passieren. Die hat Frau Hübner von der Firma FAPS bekommen und da nur eine vorrätig war wurde die zweite extra für sie von FAPS aufgebaut.





Tricast schrieb:


> Also eine 16er Ströft GTM, Frau Hübner wird das bestimmt lesen und den Rat befolgen.



14er!! 14er! Ich meinte 14er! (..Schluck..Schwitz..)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber eines steht außer Frage: Den beiden Italienerinnen darf nichts passieren. Die hat Frau Hübner von der Firma FAPS bekommen und da nur eine vorrätig war wurde die zweite extra für sie von FAPS aufgebaut.



Also die extra aufgebaute Rute würde ich (eingerahmt) an die Wand hängen und höchstens im Angesicht des nahenden Todes oder ähnlicher Unannehmlichkeiten, noch einmal fischen.

Die andere ist halt ne Gebrauchsrute und kommt mit 16er bis 18er vmtl. gut klar.


----------



## geomas

Kurze Meldung aus dem Nordosten: die Tour zu den Döbeln ist verschoben. 
War heute Nachmittag bei extremgrauem Wetter am Fluß nebenan, dabei eine der beiden kürzlich erworbenen DAM Exquisite Multi Picker (Schnäppchen aus dem Land der Tulpen). 
Es lief sehr zäh. An der ersten Stelle ein zaghafter Biß (auf Breadpunch), der Fisch stieg schnell aus. Danach lange nüscht bis auf einen üblen Hänger.

Neumontage an der nächsten Stelle - auch hier lange nix, dann ganz zaghaftes Genuckel an Maden. Dann wieder Pause.
Ich war rein mental schon im Schneider-Status, da kam ein klarer Biß. Der erste Fisch an der neuen alten Picker ein Guter. 
Mit Geduld glitt nach vorsichtigem Drill ein etwa 50er Brassen in den Kescher.  Der benutzte 14er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu war dann auch deutlich geweitet. Die Rute hat sich gut gemacht. Sie ist seltsam gebaut, relativ dicke Wechselspitzen, auch dort Ringe mit Einlage (war damals nicht Norm), die Aktion mag ich nicht endgültig beurteilen, aber sie hat mehr Power als eine wirklich feine Winkelpicker.
Weil es nach dem Brassen auch nur noch wenige Minuten bis zum Sonnenuntergang* waren hab ich einfach zusammengepackt.






Der Aufkleber auf der Rute zeugt vom Angelladen: „J. v. ’t Hart Hengelsport Den Haag” - es ist wohl schon deutlich über 25 Jahre her, daß die Rute über die Ladentheke ging. Nur zum Probieren war ne Biomaster 1000x montiert mit 0,14er Daiwa Super Soft.


*) vom Sonnenuntergang an sich hätte ich allerdings nix mitbekommen, es war grau, wurde grauer, dunkelgrauer und so fort...


----------



## Tricast

Schöner Fisch, schöne Rute. Geschmack hast Du ja, das muss man Dir lassen Georg.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch, schöne Rute. Geschmack hast Du ja, das muss man Dir lassen Georg.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ja, Geschmack hat er und viele Ruten.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Ein Poet ist er allemal und seine Beiträge hier sind immer eine Bereicherung für Bildungshungrige, auch wenn wir oft Googeln müssen.


Googele hat mir deswegen schon das Du angeboten


Tricast schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch, schöne Rute. Geschmack hast Du ja, das muss man Dir lassen Georg.


dem schließe ich mich an, und häng die Rolle als sehr schön noch dran   Petri Geo


Minimax schrieb:


> 14er!! 14er! Ich meinte 14er! (..Schluck..Schwitz..)


nee 0,14 wär auch das max. was ich nehmen würde (ca.1,2kg Tragkraft), lieber Pitsch als Knack bei so einer Rute


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Hakensprenger, Georg! Der Fisch passt ja dann auch zum Wetter: Grau in grau... 

Meine Wenigkeit musste heute feststellen, dass meine Döbel an meinem Spot im Dunkeln nicht so sehr auf Harzenium anspringen. Allerdings ist der Swim auch wieder ganz komisch. Kürzlich erwähnter Naturdamm muss sich durch Herbstlaub oder so noch deutlich angestaut haben, jedenfalls stand das Wasser heute teilweise fast, und das macht mir sorgen bei dem kleinen Bächlein. Vielleicht muss ich mich nochmal durchs Unterholz schlagen und wieder für Ordnung und Durchgängigkeit sorgen...


----------



## Astacus74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt eigentlich genau die richtige Zeit, sich da wieder ranzuwagen. Ich halte sehr viel von dem Teig, empfehle aber zumindest zum Kneten dringend Einweghandschuhe. Die Mischung hinterlässt einen nachhaltigen olfaktorischen Eindruck an den Händen...


Das Rezept hört sich vielersprechend an das muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. 





Minimax schrieb:


> Und ich war immer auch bisschen stolz, mal irgendwo ein wohlbekanntes Mitglied zu sein, 'Well Known Member' , das hat so einen soliden, verbindlichen Klang, so nach Kaminzimmern, Chesterfieldsesseln und Taschenuhren.
> Könnte man das wieder zurückändern? Aber ich bin sehr geschmeichelt, auch wenn ich nun wirklich keinen Reim treffen kann,
> Vielen herzlichen Dank,
> Minimax


Na zier dich doch nicht, ich bin ja noch nicht so lange hier aktiv aber deine Berichte und die tolle Schreibweise sind es echt wert.
Achja bereichern und beleben tun sie diesen Tread auch.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich fand ich das sehr passend - nach dem Motto "Jeder bekommt was er verdient!" - aber gut wie du willst.
> Dann eben wieder nur standard........
> 
> *Vielleicht sollten wir eine ükelinterne Abstimmung darüber starten ob @Minimax den Titel "Board-Poet" verliehen bekommen soll/muss oder nicht ?
> Verdient hat er es mMn allemal! *


Hat er verdient.




Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt ärgert doch unseren Mini nicht so. Ihr kennt ihn doch und wisst, wie bodenständig er ist. Und wenn er lieber nicht möchte, dann sollten wir ihm doch auch keinen Zwangstitel aufhalsen.


Das ist doch kein ärgern.




geomas schrieb:


> Ich war rein mental schon im Schneider-Status, da kam ein klarer Biß. Der erste Fisch an der neuen alten Picker ein Guter.
> Mit Geduld glitt nach vorsichtigem Drill ein etwa 50er Brassen in den Kescher. Der benutzte 14er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu war dann auch deutlich geweitet. Die Rute hat sich gut gemacht. Sie ist seltsam gebaut, relativ dicke Wechselspitzen, auch dort Ringe mit Einlage (war damals nicht Norm), die Aktion mag ich nicht endgültig beurteilen, aber sie hat mehr Power als eine wirklich feine Winkelpicker.
> Weil es nach dem Brassen auch nur noch wenige Minuten bis zum Sonnenuntergang* waren hab ich einfach zusammengepackt.


Na dann mal Petri Heil auch all den anderen Fängern.
Da hast du ja die Rute schön eingeweiht trotz grau in grau.


Ich war gestern auch noch mal knapp 2 Stunden los, gleich vorab ich hab geschneidert
Erst hab ich überlegt wohin und hab mich für die Stadt entschieden eigentlich immer eine sichere Bank (leider mit Zuschauern und teilweise blöden
Kommentaren)  naja es waren keine beisswilligen Fische da.





Die selbe Stelle wo ich im Januar auf Ziegenbartdöbel los war, unter der Brücke ca. 1,5m und dann abfallend auf ca. 3.5m mit Kehrströmungen und 
einer kräftigen Hauptströmung eigentlich sind immer Aland, Rapfen, Rotaugen, Güstern, Zopen, Ukelei und Döbel vor Ort.
Auch Aal, Zander, Hecht, Wels und Ziegenbartdöbel sind vor Ort.






Die Ufer sind komplett mit Steinschüttungen befestigt, jetzt nicht zu sehen weil die Elbe leichtes Hochwasser führt.






So ruhig trieb die Pose die ganze Zeit und bis auf eine Mini Grundel, die beim herausheben abgefallen ist war nichts, selbst auf Grund mit Tauwurm
nüüscht nicht mal ein Zuppler.
Ein Kumpel kam noch mit der Hechtrute und Köfi aber auch er nüüscht nich aber das lassen wir nicht auf uns sitzen da greifen wir nochmal an.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die selbe Stelle wo ich im Januar auf Q... Blautonnendöbel los war, unter der Brücke ca. 1,5m und dann abfallend auf ca. 3.5m mit Kehrströmungen und einer
> kräftigen Hauptströmung eigentlich sind immer Aland, Rapfen, Rotaugen, Güstern, Zopen, Ukelei und Döbel vor Ort.
> Auch Aal, Zander, Hecht, Wels und Q... Q-Fisch sind vor Ort.


Ja weißt du denn nicht, dass es Ungück bringt, den Ziegenbartdöbel hier im Ükel bei seinem richtigen Namen zu nennen? Zack, schnell editieren, sonst ist für alle die Saison schon gelaufen, bevor sie überhaupt begonnen hat


----------



## Astacus74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja weißt du denn nicht, dass es Ungück bringt, den Ziegenbartdöbel hier im Ükel bei seinem richtigen Namen zu nennen? Zack, schnell editieren, sonst ist für alle die Saison schon gelaufen, bevor sie überhaupt begonnen hat


 Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form für meine Unwissendheit bei allen Ükelbrüdern und bitte um Verzeihung, habe sofort reagiert und geändert 
wie konnte ich nur , kann ich noch was tun um die Wassergeister gnädig zustimmen???

Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+

Gut gemacht, ich dachte schon, ich muesste editieren


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß es bei Dir nicht lief, lieber Astacus74 ! Die Stelle sieht mir so von außen betrachtet gut aus.
Im Zweifelsfall könnte man auch immer noch einen Versuch mit sehr feinem Vorfach und ganz kleinem Haken starten.

Hmm, meinst Du es liegt am gebotenen „Köder”, daß die Dickköpfe nicht bissen, lieber Tobias85 ? 
Oder sind die Döbel anderswo abgetaucht? 

Tricast - danke - DAM hat damals bei der Exquisite-Rutenserie richtig „Puder aufgelegt” .
Mir ist das Holz im Griff und die gülden schimmernden Rutenhalter etwas dick aufgetragen, aber hey, es handelt sich gewissermaßen um angelgeschichtliches Kulturgut. Die Balzer Edition Winklepicker ist im Vergleich sehr viel feiner und schneller.
Was mir total gefällt ist der Aufkleber des Angelladens in Den Haag - ich liebe ja Angelgerät mit „Geschichte”.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, bezüglich der Schnur für die edle Match-Rute: da bin ich ganz bei Thomas. Ne gute 0,14er oder so sollte gut passen für ne echte klassische Matchrute (ich kenne das Modell nicht). Bei der Posenangelei auf Distanz mit größeren Wagglern/Slidern würde ich die Mono vermutlich eine Nummer stärker wählen.


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das Rezept hört sich vielersprechend an das muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na zier dich doch nicht, ich bin ja noch nicht so lange hier aktiv aber deine Berichte und die tolle Schreibweise sind es echt wert.
> Achja bereichern und beleben tun sie diesen Tread auch.
> 
> 
> Hat er verdient.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist doch kein ärgern.
> 
> 
> 
> Na dann mal Petri Heil auch all den anderen Fängern.
> Da hast du ja die Rute schön eingeweiht trotz grau in grau.
> 
> 
> Ich war gestern auch noch mal knapp 2 Stunden los, gleich vorab ich hab geschneidert
> Erst hab ich überlegt wohin und hab mich für die Stadt entschieden eigentlich immer eine sichere Bank (leider mit Zuschauern und teilweise blöden
> Kommentaren)  naja es waren keine beisswilligen Fische da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389979
> 
> Die selbe Stelle wo ich im Januar auf Ziegenbartdöbel los war, unter der Brücke ca. 1,5m und dann abfallend auf ca. 3.5m mit Kehrströmungen und
> einer kräftigen Hauptströmung eigentlich sind immer Aland, Rapfen, Rotaugen, Güstern, Zopen, Ukelei und Döbel vor Ort.
> Auch Aal, Zander, Hecht, Wels und Ziegenbartdöbel sind vor Ort.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389980
> 
> Die Ufer sind komplett mit Steinschüttungen befestigt, jetzt nicht zu sehen weil die Elbe leichtes Hochwasser führt.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389981
> 
> So ruhig trieb die Pose die ganze Zeit und bis auf eine Mini Grundel, die beim herausheben abgefallen ist war nichts, selbst auf Grund mit Tauwurm
> nüüscht nicht mal ein Zuppler.
> Ein Kumpel kam noch mit der Hechtrute und Köfi aber auch er nüüscht nich aber das lassen wir nicht auf uns sitzen da greifen wir nochmal an.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ist das wirklich die Elbe? Na, lass die Fussgänger spotten, das ist streetfishing auf Ükelart, ein schönes Flüsschen, das sich unter kleinen Brücken und an Entchenwiesen entlang durch eine kleine Stadt hindurchwindet und von Weiden, Linden und malerischen Backsteinhäuser beschattet wird, Hausboote säumen die
Ufer. Und nicht zun vergessen: Nach langem Ansitz hat sicher manch gastliches Haus am Markt noch offene Türen, und je nach Jahreszeit findet der erschöpfte Angler ein kühles Bier oder einen kräftigen Glühwein, und sicher auch gute, kräftige Nahrung.
WIrklich schön dort bei Dir, viel Petri Dir und Deinem Kumpel!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kurze Meldung aus dem Nordosten: die Tour zu den Döbeln ist verschoben.
> War heute Nachmittag bei extremgrauem Wetter am Fluß nebenan, dabei eine der beiden kürzlich erworbenen DAM Exquisite Multi Picker (Schnäppchen aus dem Land der Tulpen).
> Es lief sehr zäh. An der ersten Stelle ein zaghafter Biß (auf Breadpunch), der Fisch stieg schnell aus. Danach lange nüscht bis auf einen üblen Hänger.
> 
> Neumontage an der nächsten Stelle - auch hier lange nix, dann ganz zaghaftes Genuckel an Maden. Dann wieder Pause.
> Ich war rein mental schon im Schneider-Status, da kam ein klarer Biß. Der erste Fisch an der neuen alten Picker ein Guter.
> Mit Geduld glitt nach vorsichtigem Drill ein etwa 50er Brassen in den Kescher.  Der benutzte 14er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu war dann auch deutlich geweitet. Die Rute hat sich gut gemacht. Sie ist seltsam gebaut, relativ dicke Wechselspitzen, auch dort Ringe mit Einlage (war damals nicht Norm), die Aktion mag ich nicht endgültig beurteilen, aber sie hat mehr Power als eine wirklich feine Winkelpicker.
> Weil es nach dem Brassen auch nur noch wenige Minuten bis zum Sonnenuntergang* waren hab ich einfach zusammengepackt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Aufkleber auf der Rute zeugt vom Angelladen: „J. v. ’t Hart Hengelsport Den Haag” - es ist wohl schon deutlich über 25 Jahre her, daß die Rute über die Ladentheke ging. Nur zum Probieren war ne Biomaster 1000x montiert mit 0,14er Daiwa Super Soft.
> 
> 
> *) vom Sonnenuntergang an sich hätte ich allerdings nix mitbekommen, es war grau, wurde grauer, dunkelgrauer und so fort...


Herzliches Petri, lieber Geo, zu dem prächtigen Brassen, schön das Du deine Neuerwerbung gleich mit so einem guten Fisch einweihen konntest.


----------



## daci7

#Boardpoet #Matschfleischzauberer

... ich habe Minimax Und el Potto ja als Nobby Nobbs und Fred Colon des ABs kennengelernt. Somit kann ich die Abneigung gegen jeglichen Ruhm, Brimborium und *zittrigen Stimme* Beförderungen nur zu gut nachvollziehen,  denn früher oder später endet dies immer in Verantwortung und Mehrarbeit 
Nichts gegen das leckere Essen oder den prickelnden Wein, aber wohl fühlt man sich doch erst richtig am heimischen swim mit dem Mützenschirm tief ins Gesicht gezogen, einer knittrigen Zigarette in der Hand und abschätzendem Blick aufs Wasser. Besonders wenn man dort den Blicken von arbeitswütigen oder besser arbeits-verpflichtungs-wütigen Lehnherren oder Schwiegermüttern entgehen kann.
 Ein Mann von und besondern mitten in dieser Welt. Eben ein well known member unseres verschrobenen Schlages.

Groetjes
David


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich die Elbe?


Ne das ist die Jeetzel die ca. 400m weiter in die Elbe mündet, eigentlich ziehen ab November die Weißfische aus der Elbe in die Jeetzel, 
wenn man dann mit Grundnah geführten Kunstködern fischt hängt bei 10 Würfen 2-3 Weißfische am Haken natürlich quergehakt. 
Deswegen lassen wir die Spinne dann im Futeral und fischen mit Naturködern.
Zurzeit ist es aber noch recht ruhig.



Minimax schrieb:


> Na, lass die Fussgänger spotten, das ist streetfishing auf Ükelart, ein schönes Flüsschen, das sich unter kleinen Brücken und an Entchenwiesen entlang durch eine kleine Stadt hindurchwindet und von Weiden, Linden und malerischen Backsteinhäuser beschattet wird, Hausboote säumen die


Am Sonntagnachmittag von 12 bis  15 Uhr geht es dann kommen die Leute.



Minimax schrieb:


> Hausboote säumen die
> Ufer.


Gibt nur das eine und ein paar Boote an ein paar Stegen. 
Kannst ja mal Hitzacker bei Google Maps anschauen.



Minimax schrieb:


> WIrklich schön dort bei Dir, viel Petri Dir und Deinem Kumpel!


Ja das stimmt man darf nicht vergessen ich wohne dort wo andere Urlaub machen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Minimax ! 

Morgen soll es dann zum Döbelflüßchen gehen, vielleicht klappts ja mit nem besseren Dickkopf auf Saint Albray oder Harzerium. 
Wobei mir bei diesem Wetter jeder Fisch willkommen sein soll (und ja, auch Rundmäuler, Krustentiere und Mollusken sind herzlich eingeladen).
Große Haken liegen bereit, der Käse ruht im Kühlschrank, die Chemo-Heizsohlen für die Stiefel aus dem letzten Jahr liefern hoffentlich noch.

Ich habe nen Flußabschnitt im Blick, der mir letztes Jahr von den Eingeborenen empfohlen wurde. Nachteil ist: ich muß per pedes richtig Strecke machen. 
Will zum Start flußabwärts latschen und mich dann zum Startpunkt „zurückangeln”, an verheißungsvollen Swims jeweils nur kurz Station machen. 
Es gibt da ein paar harte Kurven oder Knicks im Flüßchen, dort sowie an den üblichen Stellen (überhängende Bäume...) möchte ich angreifen.

Am Start sein wird abermals die Silstar Tradition Power Quiver mit ABU 506 sowie (vermutlich) die River Ambush 7ft.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> ... ich habe Minimax Und el Potto ja als Nobby Nobbs und Fred Colon des ABs kennengelernt. Somit kann ich die Abneigung gegen jeglichen Ruhm, Brimborium und *zittrigen Stimme* Beförderungen nur zu gut nachvollziehen,  denn früher oder später endet dies immer in Verantwortung und Mehrarbeit
> Nichts gegen das leckere Essen oder den prickelnden Wein, aber wohl fühlt man sich doch erst richtig am heimischen swim mit dem Mützenschirm tief ins Gesicht gezogen, einer knittrigen Zigarette in der Hand und abschätzendem Blick aufs Wasser. Besonders wenn man dort den Blicken von arbeitswütigen oder besser arbeits-verpflichtungs-wütigen Lehnherren oder Schwiegermüttern entgehen kann.
> Ein Mann von und besondern mitten in dieser Welt. Eben ein well known member unseres verschrobenen Schlages.
> 
> Groetjes
> David


Dead roight, guv'nah. ´nuff said.


----------



## geomas

Erster Swim, hier war ich noch nie - und eben auch erster Zielfisch an der (etwas zu langen) Silstar Tradition Power Quiver. Auf Saint Albray, leider nur geschätzt gute 30cm.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Swim, hier war ich noch nie - und eben auch erster Zielfisch an der (etwas zu langen) Silstar Tradition Power Quiver. Auf Saint Albray, leider nur geschätzt gute 30cm.


Ich finde das immer wieder magisch, wenn an einem abgelegenen Swim der Zielfisch auf einen exotischen, dort niemals zuvor eingesetzten Köder geht.
Nichts stärkt das Vertrauen in einen Köder so sehr wie solche Erfahrungen, so werden Lieblingsköder geboren
Da ist es dann auch egal, wenn der Johnnie nicht unbedingt der Yamato-Klasse angehört, was zählt ist das proof-of-concept


----------



## Tricast

Die beiden Ruten sind eine FAPS Sextans in 4,30. Susanne hat die Ruten für leichte Waggler 3-5 gr. eingesetzt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, meinst Du es liegt am gebotenen „Köder”, daß die Dickköpfe nicht bissen, lieber @Tobias85 ?
> Oder sind die Döbel anderswo abgetaucht?


Schwer zu sagen, viel zu viele unbekannte Variablen. Zu dem neuen Köder kommen noch der deutlich höhere Wasserstand bei extrem geringem Durchfluss (und fast 0 Strömung) durch den Anstau und zudem hab ich zum ersten mal in der späten Dämmerung bzw. in die Nacht hinein den Döbeln nachgestellt, und das eben auch noch im kalten Spätherbst (hat mich grade echt Überwindung gekostet, dieses Wort auszuschreiben...brrr). Dann war auch alles voller Laub, das wegen der geringen Strömung nicht zusammengetrieben wurde, und Wasserpest - ich kann nicht Ansatzweise einschätzen, ob die Fische dort im Moment überhaupt stehen.
Ich wer demnächst nochmal an den großen Bach mit der Käsepaste und wenn sie dort dann beißen, dann werd ich auch den neuen Köder nochmal antesten zum direkten Vergleich.

Und Petri zum Feinschmecker-Chubbo!


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Die beiden Ruten sind eine FAPS Sextans in 4,30. Susanne hat die Ruten für leichte Waggler 3-5 gr. eingesetzt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich habe versucht die Rute zu googeln. Das Ergebnis war erschütternd.
Aber ja, mit Blick auf die 3-5g Waggler bleibe ich dabei, 14-16er Schnur maximal, ich glaube selbst 18er dürfte zu derb für die kostbaren Zauberstäbe sein. 
Was Kapselrollen angeht, teile ich Deine Abneigung gegen sie,aber aus anderen Gründen.


----------



## geomas

Das war insgesamt ein ganz guter Tag heute. Bin zwar etwas später los als geplant und kurz vor meinem Stopp an der Tanke ging der Spritpreis auf 1,809€/Liter (hey, persönlicher Rekord!!), aber ich habe nicht gefroren, habe den Zielfisch überlisten können und es gab keine echten Pannen oder Verluste.
Nicht 1 Abriß* - für mich doch eher selten und sehr gerne gesehen im Revier der Döbel.
Erstmalig in diesem Jahr habe ich Sohlenwärmer (??) in den Gummistiefeln benutzt, die Dinger haben auch gut geheizt.

Habe erstmal Meter gemacht und bin bis zum ersten auf Luftbildern ausbaldowerten Swim gelatscht.






Die 7ft River Ambush hatte ich im Auto gelassen - naja, es war etwas eng mit der 11ft Silstar, aber letztlich ging es doch.
Wie gemeldet gab es schnell einen eher lütten Döbel auf Saint Albray.

Habe mich dann langsam Flußaufwärts „hochgeangelt”, hier und da einen Stopp eingelegt. Nachdem ich am nächsten Swim seltsame „Rüttelbisse” hatte habe ich nur aus Neugier auf ne dicke Brotflocke umgesattelt und da gabs dann nen kernigen Biß - etwa 44cm maß Döbel Nr. 2.

Die nächsten beiden Zielfische waren nur minimal kürzer und bissen wieder auf Saint Albray. Ein Biß eher vorsichtig, der andere ein heftiger Einsteiger.
Nach vier, es wurde langsam düster, konnte ich dann mit Flocke noch einen U30 aus seinem klassischen Döbelversteck locken.





Einer der knapp Ü40er, insgesamt ein guter Angeltag auf dem Land.
Die Bremse der ollen ABU hab ich immer noch nicht zu bedienen gelernt, aber auch nie ernsthafte Probleme mit der Rolle gehabt.

Von den 6 „Portionen-Tortenstücken” des Saint Albray sind noch zwei vorhanden. Mal sehen, wann sich wieder die Chance auf einen Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe ergibt, denn Harzer und Limburger sind auch noch im Kühlschrank „aktiv”.



*) durch Fehlwurf ins Gebüsch oder ganz üblen Hänger


----------



## Thomas.

Petri geomas , und bewundernswert das du immer noch mit der ABU rummachst, ich finde sie ja Optisch eine sehr schöne Rolle, aber ich komme wie du ja auch nicht mit der Bremse klar und habe es aufgegeben, entweder bin ich zu Doof dafür oder zu anspruchsvoll was die Bremse angeht. 



geomas schrieb:


> auf einen Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe


könnte ein Buchtitel sein, ein Buch von Geo u. Mini   
Döbel Kurzgeschichten aus dem Ükel (selbstverständlich mit Empfehlung zu Gerät, Montagen und Köder)

ich würde es kaufen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich also grade zu ihr hochgeschlichen, ein Kaffee auf dem Balkon und erstmal die Lage sondiert- natürlich noch kein Wort vom Angeln, hübsch vorsichtig bleiben.
> 
> 'Hey Schatz, gib mir den Brief einfach, ich schmeiss ihn ab, wenn ich gleich ans Wasser fahre.'
> 
> 
> 'Das mach ich doch gerne für Dich, aber nun muss ich los, die Sonne sinkt, bis heut abend dann, Küsschen, Ciau Aloha.. (Brief gesnatcht, Staubwolke, Kaffeetasse schwebt noch in der Luft...)


So macht man das  , der wichtige Kaffee für Kaffeennasen zur Entspannung und Einlullung, idealerweise selbsttätig handgekocht mit mega betörenden Aroma, und dann die wirklich wichtigen Sachen unter Ausnutzung der Bequemlichkeit unmerklich einfädeln!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Das war insgesamt ein ganz guter Tag heute. Bin zwar etwas später los als geplant und kurz vor meinem Stopp an der Tanke ging der Spritpreis auf 1,809€/Liter (hey, persönlicher Rekord!!), aber ich habe nicht gefroren, habe den Zielfisch überlisten können und es gab keine echten Pannen oder Verluste.
> Nicht 1 Abriß* - für mich doch eher selten und sehr gerne gesehen im Revier der Döbel.
> Erstmalig in diesem Jahr habe ich Sohlenwärmer (??) in den Gummistiefeln benutzt, die Dinger haben auch gut geheizt.
> 
> Habe erstmal Meter gemacht und bin bis zum ersten auf Luftbildern ausbaldowerten Swim gelatscht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die 7ft River Ambush hatte ich im Auto gelassen - naja, es war etwas eng mit der 11ft Silstar, aber letztlich ging es doch.
> Wie gemeldet gab es schnell einen eher lütten Döbel auf Saint Albray.
> 
> Habe mich dann langsam Flußaufwärts „hochgeangelt”, hier und da einen Stopp eingelegt. Nachdem ich am nächsten Swim seltsame „Rüttelbisse” hatte habe ich nur aus Neugier auf ne dicke Brotflocke umgesattelt und da gabs dann nen kernigen Biß - etwa 44cm maß Döbel Nr. 2.
> 
> Die nächsten beiden Zielfische waren nur minimal kürzer und bissen wieder auf Saint Albray. Ein Biß eher vorsichtig, der andere ein heftiger Einsteiger.
> Nach vier, es wurde langsam düster, konnte ich dann mit Flocke noch einen U30 aus seinem klassischen Döbelversteck locken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einer der knapp Ü40er, insgesamt ein guter Angeltag auf dem Land.
> Die Bremse der ollen ABU hab ich immer noch nicht zu bedienen gelernt, aber auch nie ernsthafte Probleme mit der Rolle gehabt.
> 
> Von den 6 „Portionen-Tortenstücken” des Saint Albray sind noch zwei vorhanden. Mal sehen, wann sich wieder die Chance auf einen Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe ergibt, denn Harzer und Limburger sind auch noch im Kühlschrank „aktiv”.
> 
> 
> 
> *) durch Fehlwurf ins Gebüsch oder ganz üblen Hänger




Ein hübsches Füsschen mit Feinschmeckern hast du da.
Petri Heil zum gelungenen Döbeltag!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das war insgesamt ein ganz guter Tag heute. Bin zwar etwas später los als geplant und kurz vor meinem Stopp an der Tanke ging der Spritpreis auf 1,809€/Liter (hey, persönlicher Rekord!!), aber ich habe nicht gefroren, habe den Zielfisch überlisten können und es gab keine echten Pannen oder Verluste.
> Nicht 1 Abriß* - für mich doch eher selten und sehr gerne gesehen im Revier der Döbel.
> Erstmalig in diesem Jahr habe ich Sohlenwärmer (??) in den Gummistiefeln benutzt, die Dinger haben auch gut geheizt.
> 
> Habe erstmal Meter gemacht und bin bis zum ersten auf Luftbildern ausbaldowerten Swim gelatscht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die 7ft River Ambush hatte ich im Auto gelassen - naja, es war etwas eng mit der 11ft Silstar, aber letztlich ging es doch.
> Wie gemeldet gab es schnell einen eher lütten Döbel auf Saint Albray.
> 
> Habe mich dann langsam Flußaufwärts „hochgeangelt”, hier und da einen Stopp eingelegt. Nachdem ich am nächsten Swim seltsame „Rüttelbisse” hatte habe ich nur aus Neugier auf ne dicke Brotflocke umgesattelt und da gabs dann nen kernigen Biß - etwa 44cm maß Döbel Nr. 2.
> 
> Die nächsten beiden Zielfische waren nur minimal kürzer und bissen wieder auf Saint Albray. Ein Biß eher vorsichtig, der andere ein heftiger Einsteiger.
> Nach vier, es wurde langsam düster, konnte ich dann mit Flocke noch einen U30 aus seinem klassischen Döbelversteck locken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einer der knapp Ü40er, insgesamt ein guter Angeltag auf dem Land.
> Die Bremse der ollen ABU hab ich immer noch nicht zu bedienen gelernt, aber auch nie ernsthafte Probleme mit der Rolle gehabt.
> 
> Von den 6 „Portionen-Tortenstücken” des Saint Albray sind noch zwei vorhanden. Mal sehen, wann sich wieder die Chance auf einen Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe ergibt, denn Harzer und Limburger sind auch noch im Kühlschrank „aktiv”.
> 
> 
> 
> *) durch Fehlwurf ins Gebüsch oder ganz üblen Hänger


Ein wirklich toller Bericht vom Wanderangeln am Flüsschen, danke dafür. Herrlich, wahrlich das Reich der Dickköpfe (auch jenen, die sich nicht durch Entfernung, Kälte und grauen Himmel von Angelexkursionen über Stock und Stein abhalten lassen). Ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil zu den tollen Käseliebhabern!

Jetzt hab ich natürlich unheimlich Lust zu einer Angelwanderung zu den entlegensten, kaum erforschten Abschnitten meines Flüsschens, unter grauem Novembergewölk zwischen den wilden Wiesen, die merkwürdige Stille nur vom Schrei der Kraniche gebrochen (und allerlei stormscher Staffage mehr). Am Sonntag war ich bereits kurz an der entlegenen Brücke, die sozusagen das Tor zu diesem Abschnitt darstellt (einen kleinen gabs) aber dann musste ich umkehren wegen Zeitmangel. Jedenfalls wäre eine solche Expedition am Wochenende genau richtig, und natürlich will das namenlose Projekt weiterverfolgt werden.
Aber: 
Das Gewicht und die Pflichten der Welt sind vorschlaghammermässig auf mich niedergesaust: Am Montag früh droht ein schrecklicher Termin, und wenn kein Wunder geschieht werde ich das ganze Wochenende arbeiten müssen. Kein Angeln für Minimax.


----------



## Gert-Show

Ich beileide mit dir...


----------



## geomas

Schade, lieber Minimax , aber solche Pflichtaufgaben haben wohl allen Ükeln schon die muntere Ükelei verhagelt. Dem einen öfter, dem anderen seltener.

Ähemm, bei der Gelegenheit: ich war heute Vormittag am Fluß nebenan (wieder mit der alten DAM aus Den Haag) und habe gefroren und geschneidert. 
Es gab vorsichtige Zeichen von Fischaktivität, aber mir war kein direkter Kontakt vergönnt. In den kommenden Tagen gibts immer wieder vor- oder nachmittags Zeitfenster, mal sehen, ob ich was draus machen kann. Eventuell ist wieder die Zeit gekommen, wo es erst spät zur Dämmerung hin (in den recht offenen Gewässern in der Nachbarschaft) beißt.
Vielleicht kann ich die kurze Entfernung nutzen und so 1-2 Stunden vor Dämmerung einfach mal fix hineilen und ne Handvoll Pellets im Swim versenken, um dann ne halbe Stunde vor amtlichem Sonnenuntergang mit dem Angeln an sich zu beginnen.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Das war insgesamt ein ganz guter Tag heute. Bin zwar etwas später los als geplant und kurz vor meinem Stopp an der Tanke ging der Spritpreis auf 1,809€/Liter (hey, persönlicher Rekord!!)


Wie heißt es so schön der frühe Vogel...  Sprit billiger und vielleicht noch ein Dickkopf mehr. 



geomas schrieb:


> aber ich habe nicht gefroren, habe den Zielfisch überlisten können und es gab keine echten Pannen oder Verluste.
> Nicht 1 Abriß* - für mich doch eher selten und sehr gerne gesehen im Revier der Döbel.


Na so soll es sein, da macht da fischen so richtig Spaß

Dann ein richtig großes Petri Heil an den glücklichen Angler



geomas schrieb:


> Die Bremse der ollen ABU hab ich immer noch nicht zu bedienen gelernt, aber auch nie ernsthafte Probleme mit der Rolle gehabt.
> 
> Von den 6 „Portionen-Tortenstücken” des Saint Albray sind noch zwei vorhanden. Mal sehen, wann sich wieder die Chance auf einen Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe ergibt, denn Harzer und Limburger sind auch noch im Kühlschrank „aktiv”.


Die kriegst du auch noch in Griff und mit den Restködern hast du ja Gelegenheit zu üben.

Danke für den tollen Bericht, ich freu mich schon auf deinen nächsten Bericht 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Ähemm, bei der Gelegenheit: ich war heute Vormittag am Fluß nebenan (wieder mit der alten DAM aus Den Haag) und habe gefroren und geschneidert.


Mal verliert man mal gewinnt man das wird schon, können kannst du ja


geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich die kurze Entfernung nutzen und so 1-2 Stunden vor Dämmerung einfach mal fix hineilen und ne Handvoll Pellets im Swim versenken, um dann ne halbe Stunde vor amtlichem Sonnenuntergang mit dem Angeln an sich zu beginnen.


Na das hört sich nach einem guten Plan an, schon mal Petri Heil gewünscht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Bezaubernd, dein kleiner Döbelfluss, geomas, herzliches Petri zu den Fischen!

Hier schlummert seit gestern "Bayerns Bester" (so taufe ich jetzt meine Bavaria Blue-Variante des Käseteigs vom Mark Erdwin) im Kühlschrank, wartet auf seinen Einsatz und verteilt solange sein Aroma auf alle offenen Lebensmittel...  Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Samstag zum großen Bach...


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte. 

Viel Erfolg allen, die angeln gehen oder im häuslichen Umfeld mit Käse hantieren ;-)

Bei mir klappts evtl. morgen Nachmittag mit nem kleinen Ansitz am Fluß nebenan. 
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter ist und ob wieder mal unerwartet was dazwischenkommt.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, für die Kleingewässerangler: die robusten und superhandlichen River-Ambush-Ruten sind bei AD wieder lieferbar. 
Sie sehen auf den Fotos etwas anders aus (die Spitzen etwas weniger weiß), aber wenn sie technisch der ersten Serie entsprechen ne gute Wahl für die Angelei an kleinen, zugewachsenen Flüsschen (versandkostenfrei etwa 35/40€ für die 1,60/2,10m-Ausführung).


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Samstag zum großen Bach...





geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir klappts evtl. morgen Nachmittag mit nem kleinen Ansitz am Fluß nebenan.



IHR MÜSST, MÜSST... Entschuldigung. Ich bitte Euch sehr, doch recht entschlossen zu versuchen ans Wasser zu gelangen. Einige Ükels, denen der Weg dorthin verschlossen ist, würden sich bestimmt über spannende Berichte, mit oder ohne Bilder, sehr freuen, es wäre ein Labsal


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, für die Kleingewässerangler: die robusten und superhandlichen River-Ambush-Ruten sind bei AD wieder lieferbar.
> Sie sehen auf den Fotos etwas anders aus (die Spitzen etwas weniger weiß), aber wenn sie technisch der ersten Serie entsprechen ne gute Wahl für die Angelei an kleinen, zugewachsenen Flüsschen (versandkostenfrei etwa 35/40€ für die 1,60/2,10m-Ausführung).


und führe uns nicht in Versuchung


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> IHR MÜSST, MÜSST... Entschuldigung. Ich bitte Euch sehr, doch recht entschlossen zu versuchen ans Wasser zu gelangen. Einige Ükels, denen der Weg dorthin verschlossen ist, würden sich bestimmt über spannende Berichte, mit oder ohne Bilder, sehr freuen, es wäre ein Labsal


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, ich werde es nicht schaffen   Frau ist Wochenende unterwegs, also heißt das für mich Papi/Tochter Wochenende
aber drauf freuen tu ich mich auch mal sehen wie ich den Angelvirus übertrage 
Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen viel Petri Heil

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, für die Kleingewässerangler: die robusten und superhandlichen River-Ambush-Ruten sind bei AD wieder lieferbar.
> Sie sehen auf den Fotos etwas anders aus (die Spitzen etwas weniger weiß), aber wenn sie technisch der ersten Serie entsprechen ne gute Wahl für die Angelei an kleinen, zugewachsenen Flüsschen (versandkostenfrei etwa 35/40€ für die 1,60/2,10m-Ausführung).


für solch einer Art von Angelei habe ich durch Zufall für mich die Kogha Hawk 210 UL wg. 2-12gr. (Askari) entdeckt und zweckentfremdet, optisch ein wenig zu Modern aber ansonsten eine Top Rute an klein Gewässern, sehr sensible Spitze die auch den kleinsten zupfer anzeigt, an der macht ein Rotauge von 15cm Spaß ein Döbel von 50+ ist einfach Geil, und ein Hecht von 70 geht damit zur Not.
Werfen kann man damit selbst Popcorn noch ordentlich, und vorsichtig geht auch 30gr.   
das Teil selber wiegt 90gr(gewogen) und kostet keine 20€

( Slappy sucht doch sowas?)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dropshotruten sind, mit ihren feinen Spitzen, sehr gut als Picker-/Federruten zu gebrauchen.


----------



## geomas

#Chronistenpflicht

Etwas müde (bin momentan nicht fit) bin ich heute Nachmittag zum Fluß nebenan gelatscht. Im Gepäck neben der kurzen Tri-Cast Pond Wand eine zweite Rute, die passiv gefischt werden sollte, und zwar mit aromatisiertem Mais am Haar. Die kurze Pond Wand wollte ich aktiv mit Castern oder Maden fischen.
Es war windig, leider etwas zu windig für den ersten Swim, wo ich es etwa ne gute halbe Stunde lang versuchte. Leider mußte ich am Wasser feststellen, daß ich es mal wieder fertiggebracht hatte, eine Feedertip beim Verpacken der Rute zu zerlegen. Ersatz war zu Hause, aber ich hatte gerade aufgebaut und war zu träge, um für die Passivrute ne Ersatzspitze zu holen.
Nun ja, am ersten Swim tat sich an der Pond Wand nichts, was auf echte Fischaktivität hätte schließen lassen können („hätte schließen lassen können”?? - mein Deutsch liegt am Boden und strampelt). Bin dann zu der einzigen Stelle in der Nähe, die zuverlässig Schutz bei und vor Westwind bietet.

Die kurze Pond-Wand machte sich an dieser engen Stelle gut. Leider biß es dort bescheiden, für Action sorgte nur ein Spinnangler, der über meine Leine warf und in der Hoffnung auf einen dicken Fang kräftig kurbelte. So was hab ich immer wieder hier („...mein Wobbler ist ein Flachläufer, ich dachte, der geht obendrüber...”).

Ähemm, so, mal sehen, ob mir noch was POSITIVES einfällt. Ach ja, es war nicht kalt - der teilweise scharf böige Wind war nicht eisig, sondern temperaturmäßig absolut akzeptabel. Trotz des Schneiderns und allgemeinem Frust im Nicht-Anglerleben bin ich recht guter Dinge, was das Pietschen angeht. Ich werde es sicher bei Gelegenheit mit stärker aromatisierten Ködern versuchen. Ich sah neulich ein Video, wo ein Brite Dosenmais mit extrascharrrfffem Chili-Pulver behandelte und es als Winterköder pries. Also Tüten mit indischen Gewürzen stapeln sich jetzt hier neben dem Schreibtisch.
Eine Stelle, die ich mit der Feederrute beackern möchte, habe ich auch im Blick. Da warte ich aber auf gute Wetter- und Pegel-Bedingungen und etwas planbare Zeit.
Ach ja, hatte erstmalig DS-Bleie von Zeck (5gr, Stabform) im Einsatz und war ganz angetan. Die sind schwarz beschichtet und das Wirbel-Spalt-Dings zerschneidet nicht wie bei einigen anderen DS-Bleien zu leicht die Schnur. Die waren ein Zusatzkauf, um über eine Versandkostengrenze zu kommen.

Dienstag soll es deutlich kälter werden/sein als jetzt, aber vermutlich/hoffentlich gibt es dann das nächste Zeitfenster für einen „Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe”*
Ganz eventuell ist Sonntag am Nachmittag noch ne kurze Session drin, der Rest des Wochenendes gehört der Arbeit und anderen gänzlich fischfreien Aktivitäten.


*) only for you, Thomas.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #Chronistenpflicht


Oh, lieber Stammtischbruder,
Jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, das ich gestern so vehement und egoistisch Angelberichte gefordert habe, und sozusagen sozialen Druck aufgebaut habe. Es reut mich, entschuldige bitte, und suche Erholung. Dennoch ein toller und unterhaltsamer Bericht, und vielleicht besonders gut für seine Authentizität im Angesicht von Wind, Wetter, Nobelpreisverdächtiger Spinnboys und Erschöpfung.
Schöner wurde eine französische Angelsession nie besungen, dieses Ständchen ist für Dich, lieber unentwegter, pflichtbewußter Ükelchronist:




Für Dich will ich bald so einen richtigen Sauwetter-1Tag-2Bisse-Johnnie fangen, oder beim Versuch dabei die phrygische Kappe aufsetzen
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^ schon okay, ich wäre wohl auch ohne die „Einforderung” Deinerseits angeln gegangen (das wiederum soll Dich nicht kränken).

Irgendwie genossen habe ich den kurzen Angeltrip allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz schon. Vielleicht hätte Brot (hatte kein Sandwichtoast im Haus und wollte nicht extra dafür was kaufen) oder ordinärer Dosenmais Fisch gebracht. Wie gesagt oder besser geschrieben bin ich seltsam positiv gestimmt was die letzten Wochen des Angel-Jahres angeht. Mehr bleibt dann aber auch nicht, weil der Rest (Arbeit, Gesundheit & Co) nervt nur noch.


#broteinfrieren

Das wäre noch ne Option - Verwandte mit (riesigen) Gefriertruhen frieren Brot zum menschlichen Genuß ein. Ob es Sinn hat, eine kleine Reserve an Sandwichtoast-Scheiben einzufrieren, mit 2 Scheiben komme ich locker für ne Session am Fluß nebenan aus? 
Alternativ könnte ich auch „fertige Punches-Scheibchen” einfrieren. Hat dies jemand aus dem Ükel-Universum je versucht?
Für die Döbelei würde ich dann doch Brot frisch kaufen, da sind die Mengen angesichts großer Flocken ja größer.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> #broteinfrieren


Klapp hervorragend, macht meine Frau schon seit Jahren. Und zwar immer so um die 4 bis 6 Scheiben in einem Gefrierbeutel. Aber nun frag mich nicht, wie lange die brauchen um wieder aufzutauen, sie holt sie Abends aus der Truhe und am nächsten Morgen im Kühlschrank sind sie aufgetaut. Klappt auch mit Toastbrot.


----------



## Minimax

Ich wäre skeptisch, ob das Brot -in dem Fall Samys- nach den Auftauen die rechte babbige Konsistenz behält.
Aber gerade der schlimme kleister-babb Ssndwichtoast hält sich ja wegen der Sorgfalt und Liebe mit denen er gebacken wird (und einzei Pülverchen) ja auch so praktisch ewig, noch ewiger im Kühlschrank. Wenn man da ne kleine Tüte kauft, sollte man sich nicht sorgen, sie nicht rechtzeitig verbrauchen zu können.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> #broteinfrieren
> 
> Das wäre noch ne Option - Verwandte mit (riesigen) Gefriertruhen frieren Brot zum menschlichen Genuß ein. Ob es Sinn hat, eine kleine Reserve an Sandwichtoast-Scheiben einzufrieren, mit 2 Scheiben komme ich locker für ne Session am Fluß nebenan aus?
> Alternativ könnte ich auch „fertige Punches-Scheibchen” einfrieren. Hat dies jemand aus dem Ükel-Universum je versucht?
> Für die Döbelei würde ich dann doch Brot frisch kaufen, da sind die Mengen angesichts großer Flocken ja größer.


Ja. Es geht. Die Pappigkeit nimmt gefühlt aber ein wenig ab. Auftauen tun die Scheiben relativ schnell. Und wenn du die eh pressen willst, setz dich einfach die ersten Minuten drauf, dann geht es richtig schnell   


Heute wird Kindergeburtstag gefeiert und morgen soll das Wetter echt unangenehm werden. 
Abends muss ich dann zum Dienst. 
Aber ich muss dringend wieder ans Wasser. Der Kopf fängt an abzubauen...
Werde heute mal 1-2 Hände Heilbuttpellets in 8mm an eine Stelle im Hausteich versenken um so die Freunde eventuell schon mal in Stimmung zu bringen. Oder meint ihr das es dafür bereits zu kalt sein könnte? Wassertemperatur liegt auf jeden Fall unter 10°


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja. Es geht. Die Pappigkeit nimmt gefühlt aber ein wenig ab. Auftauen tun die Scheiben relativ schnell. Und wenn du die eh pressen willst, setz dich einfach die ersten Minuten drauf, dann geht es richtig schnell


vorher noch ordentlich Bohnen gegessen, dann kommt da noch Aroma dran


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Schöner wurde eine französische Angelsession nie besungen,


Französisch ist ja nicht das Problem, nur mit der Sprache hapert es.
um was geht es in dem Lied?


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers...
Gerade hab ich wieder so eine Neid- und Unzufriedenheitsphase - ich beneide euch mal wieder um eure idyllischen Gewässer...
Gerade in dieser Jahreszeit empfinde ich den Unterschied als erdrückend und frustrierend...







Dafür haben wir dann im Frühling wieder Strand und Urlaubsfeeling...
Vielleicht gehe ich gleich noch ein wenig mit der Pose schneidern...


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Französisch ist ja nicht das Problem, nur mit der Sprache hapert es.
> um was geht es in dem Lied?


Bei mir auch 
Der Titel 'Non, Je ne regrette rien' heißt übersetzt 'Nein, ich bereue nichts.'
Sinngemäss zusammengefasst gehts darum daß die Sängerin (oder der Sänger) bedauert das Vergangene nicht, weder das Gute noch das Schlechte, es war so wie es war, aber nun beginnt ein neues Kapitel, und sie schaut nicht zurück nur nach vorne.
Schönes Liedchen  

Geht natürlich um die Liebe, aber passt ja auch prima zu ner Schneidersitzung- zeig mir den Angler der die fischlosen Stunden am Wasser bereut und nicht voller Optimismus weitermacht.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> das ich gestern so vehement und egoistisch Angelberichte gefordert habe, und sozusagen sozialen Druck aufgebaut habe


Zu spät, ich fühle mich jetzt genötigt 

Dem Einfrieren von Sandwichtoast stehe ich auch skeptisch gegenüber, aber auch neugierig (wobei ich eigentlich eh keinen weiteren Platz zum einfrieren mehr habe/bekomme). Ich drücke meine Breadpunches ja nicht mehr so 10-Minuten-draufsetzen-fest, sondern nur ganz leicht - so dass sie nicht mehr schwimmen, sich unter Wasser aber in plusminus 30 Sekunden wieder aufplustern. Die richtig straff plattgedrückte tun letzteres auch nach Minuten nicht, dafür pappen sie dann zu sehr zusammen. Vielleicht ändert sich das nach dem Einfrieren, dann hätte man Sicherheit, beim Zusammendrücken nicht zu hoch zu dosieren.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle!!!
Leider bin ich in letzten Wochen nicht einmal ans Wasser gekommen und auch den Ükel konnte ich nur sporadisch verfolgen.
Dafür geht anglerisch für mich nächstes Jahr die Sonne auf. Es geht wieder Richtung Heimat und ab 01.01.2022 wohnen wir wieder in Münster. Direkt am Aasee in 100m Entfernung und in der Nähe zu meinen Jugendfluss die Werse. Sobald der ganze Stress vorbei ist melde ich mich mit neuen Taten zurück. Ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Wintersaison .


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri an alle!!!
> Leider bin ich in letzten Wochen nicht einmal ans Wasser gekommen und auch den Ükel konnte ich nur sporadisch verfolgen.
> Dafür geht anglerisch für mich nächstes Jahr die Sonne auf. Es geht wieder Richtung Heimat und ab 01.01.2022 wohnen wir wieder in Münster. Direkt am Aasee in 100m Entfernung und in der Nähe zu meinen Jugendfluss die Werse. Sobald der ganze Stress vorbei ist melde ich mich mit neuen Taten zurück. Ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Wintersaison .



von Bochum nach Münster, ich kenne beide Städte gut, einen Parkplatz zu bekommen ist in beiden Sch...    Werse und Ruhr, beide schön, den Kemnader See würde ich nicht gegen den Aasee tauschen, Kulinarisch liegt BO ebenfalls vorne (Currywurst, Döner gegen Töttchen) Kulturell glaube ich Münster (keine Ahnung bin Kulturbanause) der Menschenschlag in BO ist weit aus angenehmer(Pott halt, das Herz der BRD) als der in Münster,  
muss aber ehrlich zugeben das ich auch ehr in MS wohnen möchte als in BO
ich wünsch dir einen Stressfreien Umzug in deine Heimat skyduck 
​


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> Gerade hab ich wieder so eine Neid- und Unzufriedenheitsphase - ich beneide euch mal wieder um eure idyllischen Gewässer...
> Gerade in dieser Jahreszeit empfinde ich den Unterschied als erdrückend und frustrierend...
> Anhang anzeigen 390377
> Anhang anzeigen 390376
> Anhang anzeigen 390378
> 
> 
> Dafür haben wir dann im Frühling wieder Strand und Urlaubsfeeling...
> Vielleicht gehe ich gleich noch ein wenig mit der Pose schneidern...


Ach komm schon - Vater Rhein ist und bleibt König. Und ein König muss halt nicht immer schön sein, mächtig reicht 

Ich war am letzten Mittwoch mal wieder mit dem BauchBoot (geiler Name!) an einem Nebengewässer seiner Majestät. Die Ükels und Augenrote stapeln sich in riesigen Wolken an den Abbruchkanten und die Glasaugendöbel waren auch genau dort zu finden. Insgesamt konnte ich in 4 Stunden 6 fangen zwischen 40 und 65cm. 
Richtig schöne Angelei so im Nebel und Nieselregen!
Groetjes


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri an alle!!!
> Leider bin ich in letzten Wochen nicht einmal ans Wasser gekommen und auch den Ükel konnte ich nur sporadisch verfolgen.
> Dafür geht anglerisch für mich nächstes Jahr die Sonne auf. Es geht wieder Richtung Heimat und ab 01.01.2022 wohnen wir wieder in Münster. Direkt am Aasee in 100m Entfernung und in der Nähe zu meinen Jugendfluss die Werse. Sobald der ganze Stress vorbei ist melde ich mich mit neuen Taten zurück. Ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Wintersaison .


Dirk, dann wünschen wir Dir einen problemlosen Umzug und einen guten Einstand in Münster. Wir sind damals mit dem fliegenden Teppich (Aladin Umzüge) umgezogen und es gab nichts zu meckern. 
Euch noch eine besinnliche Zeit und alles Gute Wünschen Euch

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri an alle!!!
> Leider bin ich in letzten Wochen nicht einmal ans Wasser gekommen und auch den Ükel konnte ich nur sporadisch verfolgen.
> Dafür geht anglerisch für mich nächstes Jahr die Sonne auf. Es geht wieder Richtung Heimat und ab 01.01.2022 wohnen wir wieder in Münster. Direkt am Aasee in 100m Entfernung und in der Nähe zu meinen Jugendfluss die Werse. Sobald der ganze Stress vorbei ist melde ich mich mit neuen Taten zurück. Ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Wintersaison .


Schade Dirk,

ich hätte dich gerne noch öfter an der Ruhr getroffen, bin jetzt auch wieder Mitglied im Essener Fischereiverein (Beginnt an eurer Grenze).
Ich kann aber verstehen, dass es dich wieder an den Ort deiner Jugend zurück zieht.
Alles Gute für den Umzug und einen guten Einstieg in MS!  (Hast du dort auch wieder 2 Garagen?)


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> IHR MÜSST, MÜSST... Entschuldigung. Ich bitte Euch sehr, doch recht entschlossen zu versuchen ans Wasser zu gelangen. Einige Ükels, denen der Weg dorthin verschlossen ist, würden sich bestimmt über spannende Berichte, mit oder ohne Bilder, sehr freuen, es wäre ein Labsal


Ich würde gern, nur nachdem Sturz gestern Abend im Bad (über meine Kleine Keine Sorge ihr ist nichst passiert und böse bin ich ihr auch nicht) 
sagte man mir im Krankenhaus das mein Ellenbogen gebrochen sein und die nächsten 6 Wochen Ruhe anstehe  
Wenn ich so überlege könnte es mit meinem Post


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die selbe Stelle wo ich im Januar auf Ziegenbartdöbel los war, unter der Brücke ca. 1,5m und dann abfallend auf ca. 3.5m mit Kehrströmungen und
> einer kräftigen Hauptströmung eigentlich sind immer Aland, Rapfen, Rotaugen, Güstern, Zopen, Ukelei und Döbel vor Ort.
> Auch Aal, Zander, Hecht, Wels und Ziegenbartdöbel sind vor Ort.


zusammenhängen, ich hatte versehentlich den Ziegebartdöbel beim richtigen Namen genannt (ich wußte es nicht das der Name hier
nicht genannt werden darf) nun haben mich die Ükelgeister erwischt, das soll all den anderen eine Lehre sein die hier posten oder posten wollen.
Die Ükelgeister verzeihen nicht.

Ich bin ihnen aber nicht böse war ja mein Fehler, nun werde ich mitlesen und mich an euren Fängen erfreuen, nicht jammern und mich auf meinen ersten Ansitz nächstes Jahr freuen.

Das Board nach Tipps und Tricks durchforsten und mal schauen ob ich mein Wissen teilen kann.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von meiner Seite gutes Gelingen. Langsam bildet sich in der Region ja ein richtiger Ükel-Cluster!

Dann möchte ich auch meiner Dokumentationspflicht nachkommen. Angeln gings nicht, aber zumindest an den Bach: Der Gordische Knoten aus Wasserpest, Laub und verkeilten Ästen war das Ziel. Insgesamt 60cm wurde der Bach dadurch angestaut und war - wie ich ja schon berichtete - auf den oberen 300m eigentlich nur noch ein stehender länglicher Tümpel voller Laub, das seiner sauerstoffzehrenden Zersetzung schon entgegenfieberte.

Ich würde ja selbstverständlich niemals da irgendwie am Bach rummachen, auch wenn so ein Stauwerk schädlichen Einfluss auf das Gewässer hat. ZUFÄLLIGERWEISE hat sich bereits vor meiner Ankunft und SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH ganz ohne irgendeinen Einfluss meinerseits am Rand eine Rinne von sagen wir 30x20cm gebildet, in der sich die verkeilten Äste WIE VON ZAUBERHAND gelöst haben müssen und die Wasserpest und das Laub weggeschwemmt wurden, so dass das Wasser zumindest stellenweise wieder etwas abfließen kann. Ich stand von meiner Ankunft bis zum wieder gehen sicherlich eine dreiviertel Stunde mit den Gummistiefeln halb im Bach und hab NUR zugeschaut, wie das Wasser fließt. Beim ZUSCHAUEN hab ich meinen alten stabilen Alu-Kescherstab einsetzen müssen - ihr wisst schon, als Stütze für den alten Mann im Bach und für nichts anderes. Die Belastung beim ABSTÜTZEN war dann aber tatsächlich so groß, dass das stabile Teil irgendwann einfach abgeknickt ist. Hätte vorher nicht gedacht, wie anstrengend das werden würde - also das Zuschauen. Jetzt hab ich Muskelschmerzen in Armen und Beinen. Naja, jedenfalls kann der Bach nun wieder ein wenig mehr fließen und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich auch der Rest des Dammes früher oder später ganz von allein auflösen wird.

*hust, hust...röchel*


----------



## Tobias85

Ohje, gute Besserung Frank!


----------



## geomas

So'n Mist aber auch, gute Besserung, lieber Frank!
Ausgerutscht im Bad bin ich auch mal, betroffen ebenfalls der Ellenbogen (Radiusköpfchen) und das war Mist.
Wichtig war die Physio danach, die ich aus eigener Tasche verlängert habe.
Hoffentlich kannst Du die „Ruhezeit” irgendwie sinnvoll nutzen.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Wortmeldung, lieber skyduck ! 
Alles Gute für den Umzug zurück in die Heimat.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs, das sind ja viele und gemischte Nachrichten.
Alles Gute, lieber skyduck im neuen Habitat, lass Dich nicht stressen und machs Dir gemütlich im Münsterland- und von der Werse hört man, das es da ja gute Bestände eines gewissen Fisches geben soll.. Apropos Münster: im Münster-Thread ist zu lesen, das uns phirania sich auf dem Weg der Besserung befindet, eine gute Nachricht- hoffentlich kann er bald wieder mitlesen und mitposten.
Astacus74 die Nachricht von der Ellenbogenfraktur ist hingegen eine schlechte Nachricht- Da wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung, und Gottseidank ist sonst nichts passiert. Schone Dich- am Q-Fisch hats sicherlich nicht gelegen, die Flussgötter haben abseits des Wassers keine Macht, ...Obwohl...Badezimmer?
daci7 ich rufe dir ein Petri in die Nebel des Niederrheins zu, und Glasaugendöbel ist ein guter neuer Name für ...Glasaugendöbel. Und Bauchboot klingt auch viel besser als das allgemein gebräuchliche Plautzenkogge. 
Und etwas flussaufwärts saß rhinefisher- schön das Du dich mal wieder meldest, ich hoffe Du und Vater Rhein versöhnt euch bald wieder.
Und ein besonderer Glückwunsch geht an Tobias85 Tobsen. Ich finde es bewundernswert, wie Du als stiller PASSIVER Beobachter die NATÜRLICHEN ENTWICKLUNGEN an Deinem Bach wahrnimmst und begleitest. Auch ich hatte oft das Glück, das kurz nach meinem Eintreffen an zugewachsenen Angelstellen sich WIE DURCH EIN WUNDER Lücken im Uferbewuchs ergaben, störende Äste verschwanden und derlei GLÜCKLICHE ZUFÄLLE mehr. Ich bin mir sicher, Du wirst in naher Zukunft noch weitere solcher Beobachtungen machen.

hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 - gab es nicht mal so einen Spruch: „der Gedanke versetzt Berge”? 
Gelegentlich mag ein sehr kräftiger Gedanke auch eine Staustufe im Gewässer beseitigen. 
Glückwunsch zum wieder frei fließenden Bach!


----------



## geomas

Neues von der Tacklefront: Drennan hat für die Acolyte und für die Acolyte-Distance-Feederruten jetzt jeweils feinere Spitzen im Programm.
Die 0,5 und 0,75oz für die zarte Aco Ultra hab ich aus Neugier mal bestellt: deren Einsatz könnte jetzt im Winter doch „zielführend” sein.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Obwohl...Badezimmer?


Man sollte nichts ausschließen, wer weiß wie weit der Einfluß der Wassergottheiten reicht...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja selbstverständlich niemals da irgendwie am Bach rummachen, auch wenn so ein Stauwerk schädlichen Einfluss auf das Gewässer hat.


Das ist sehr löblich 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hätte vorher nicht gedacht, wie anstrengend das werden würde - also das Zuschauen. Jetzt hab ich Muskelschmerzen in Armen und Beinen. Naja, jedenfalls kann der Bach nun wieder ein wenig mehr fließen und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich auch der Rest des Dammes früher oder später ganz von allein auflösen wird.


Ja das kenn ich, zuschauen kann sehr anstrengend sein.
Das war bei mir auch so ich wußte garnicht das sich Biber auf einzelne Stellen in regelmäßigen Abständen Stellen freimachen 
aber das konnte ich beobachten...




geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kannst Du die „Ruhezeit” irgendwie sinnvoll nutzen


Das werde ich versuchen und da ich ja genug Zeit habe werde ich wohl keinen Beitrag hier verpassen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja selbstverständlich niemals da irgendwie am Bach rummachen


ach wenn sie hübsch ist, warum nicht


----------



## Slappy

Gute Besserung Astacus74 . 
Hoffe der Bruch ist recht simple, so das er schnell und vor allem gut abheilt


----------



## Stippi68

Astacus74


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern, nur nachdem Sturz gestern Abend im Bad (über meine Kleine Keine Sorge ihr ist nichst passiert und böse bin ich ihr auch nicht) sagte
> man mir im Krankenhaus das mein Ellenbogen gebrochen sein und die nächsten 6 Wochen Ruhe anstehe


Na das ist mal Mist, dann nicht mehr Angeln dies Jahr, auf jeden Fall wünsche ich gute Besserung!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na das ist mal Mist, dann nicht mehr Angeln dies Jahr


Ich finds immer gut, wie du auch in ungünstigen Situationen das Positive betonst.
Andererseits sind Deine Tackleeinschätzungen immer 100% Korrekt. Ich weiss ja um deine wohlbegründete Liebe um die blaue "last of the Classics" Ambidex.
seit ich durch glückliche Umstände in 2 Exemplare der Serie gelangt bin, verstehe ich Deinen und Jason  ´s Enthusiasmus besser. Ich freue mich darauf, die 2400
der (ebenfalls von Dir empfohlenen) Mk V vorzustellen. Eine wirklich feine, fähige Rolle, in allen Belangen genau an der Schnittstelle zwischen alt und neu- und das beste beider Zeitstufen vereinend. Plus, und das ist das wichtigste, die kleine 2400 ist von Größe, Gewicht und Design ein Kleinod.


----------



## Tikey0815

Plautzenkogge   können wir das nicht weiterhin als Synonym für Bauchboot verwenden?, ich würde mich glücklich kringeln


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 
Das mit dem Sturz ist ja blöde, aber die Tatsache, dass du deine Tochter dabei nicht verletzt hast, läßt auf einen artistischen Einsatz von dir schließen.
Ich denke, dass dieser Einsatz durch eine gute, sichere und schnelle Heilung belohnt wird.
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls alles Gute für deinen Ellenbogen.


----------



## Astacus74

Erst mal ein großes Dankeschön für eure ganzen Genesungswünsche bin echt glücklich/überrascht für eure Anteilnahme, bin ja hier 

noch nicht solange aktiv dabei, also nochmal *DANKESCHÖN *



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finds immer gut, wie du auch in ungünstigen Situationen das Positive betonst.


Nicht schlimm er hat ja recht.



Thomas. schrieb:


> ach wenn sie hübsch ist, warum nicht


Du sprichst ein wahres Wort 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Skott schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sturz ist ja blöde, aber die Tatsache, dass du deine Tochter dabei nicht verletzt hast, läßt auf einen artistischen Einsatz von dir schließen.


Ohne den läge meine Kleine jetzt im Krankenhaus, ich weiß ja nicht wie sich zwei Zenter auf eine zweijährige auswirken auf jeden Fall nicht positiv.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen 

Die haben meinen Hausweiher umgebaut..... 

Vorher 







Jetzt..... 







Immerhin kommt jetzt besser Wind auf das Wasser und es könnte eine neue interessante angestellte freigeworden sein. Kann aber auch sein das die da ein Schongebiet einrichten. 
Werde nachher auf jeden Fall mal kurz von da aus angeln


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Die haben meinen Hausweiher umgebaut.....
> 
> Vorher


wie, du lässt andere dein Gartenteich umbauen ?


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> wie, du lässt andere dein Gartenteich umbauen ?


Ich wurde nicht gefragt   

So, wieder zuhause. 
Leider gab es nur 2 Microstreifendöbel und ein RBD. Ansonsten gab es ein paar wenige, sehr zarte Bisse..... Nichts was ich hätte verwerten können 

Aber immerhin konnte ich so etwas den Kopf frei bekommen


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den Friedfisch-Ersatzfischen, lieber Slappy. Das Freisägen finde ich eher naja, aber vielleicht hat es ja positive Auswirkungen.


----------



## geomas

Ich war auch am Wasser, habe nicht geschneidert, aber auch „nix richtiges” fangen können. 

Die Wettervorhersage war daneben, es gab ein paar heftige Regenschauer, auf die ich nicht präpariert war. 
Vorher immer hin ein großer Regenbogen (hatte nur ne Kamera mit engem Bildwinkel mit):





Nachmittag am Fluß






Die beiden Entschneiderungsfische waren je ein kleiner und ein sehr kleiner Plötz, jeweils gefangen auf Caster+Made am 20er LS-2210 an meiner Lieblingspicker.

An der Zweitrute gab es nur einen Zupfer, der sich nicht zu einem echten Biß entwickelte (auf Mais mit Muschelaroma).

Ein anderer Angler blieb auch erfolglos, obwohl die Bedingungen so schlecht nicht waren. 
Vielleicht an der Strategie feilen. Mit Glück klappts dann am Dienstag mit dem „Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe”.
Wird Zeit, daß der Stinkerkäse aus dem Kühlschrank verschwindet...


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Slappy und geomas 


geomas schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, daß der Stinkerkäse aus dem Kühlschrank verschwindet...


du musst nur lange genug warten, irgendwann macht er sich von ganz alleine auf Reise


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Slappy und geomas
> 
> du musst nur lange genug warten, irgendwann macht er sich von ganz alleine auf Reise


Mein Großvater beschrieb den perfekten Käsezustand mit den Worten: „...der muß aus der Kommode kommen, wenn man pfeift!”.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Großvater beschrieb den perfekten Käsezustand mit den Worten: „...der muß aus der Kommode kommen, wenn man pfeift!”.


Recht hatte er   jetzt bekomme ich Hunger, habe zwar auch einem im Kühlschrank aber der ist noch Tot, der braucht noch zeit


----------



## kuttenkarl

Astacus 74 gute Besserung.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Slappy und geomas, immerhin gabs Fisch. 

Ich hatte heute nur Sichtkontakt zu ein paar kleinen Döbeln oder Haseln, als ich nochmal für 30 Minuten den Damm observiert habe. Zwischendurch hatten sich zufälligerweise    neben allerlei kleinem Geäst zwei sehr dicke lange Äste aus dem Haufen gelöst, an denen vorher immer wieder neues Treibgut hängen geblieben ist und die Lücke langsam wieder füllte. Ohne diese Äste konnte "der Bach" nun noch wesentlich mehr von den unteren Ablagerungen abtragen und die Schneise ist jetzt knappe 40cm tief und Treibgut kann mehr oder minder ungehindert durchrauschen. Insgesamt beobachte ich eine erfreuliche Progression von praktisch stehend über sehr langsam fließend hin zu einer deutlichen Strömung, womit der Bach wieder auf einem guten Weg sein dürfte.


----------



## Jason

Guten Abend liebe Ükelaner. Ist ja viel passiert hier in letzter Zeit. Zunächst wünsche ich erst mal unserem skyduck viel Spaß beim Umziehen in seine neue, alte Heimat. Wird bestimmt stressig, wenn die Action zum Jahreswechsel stattfindet.
Astacus74 , was machst du für Sachen? Hast einen Stunt hingelegt um deine Tochter nicht weh zu tun. Sehr lobenswert, aber leider ging es für dich nicht glimpflich aus. Gute Besserung, vergnüge dich mit dem AB, hier gibt es ja genug zum lesen.
Minimax Schön, das dir deine Ambidex gefällt. Das sind robuste Rollen die bei guter Pflege ein Leben lang halten. Willkommen im Club. 
Slappy Petri Heil für deine Fänge. Besser als gar nichts, würde ich sagen.
geomas Danke für deine gewohnten schönen Bilder und Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Und herzliches Petri an geomas zu den Plötzlein, jeder Fisch an der Lieblingsrute ist ein Kapitaler, und Danke für den Schönen Regenbogen! Apropos Regenbogen: Petri auch an Slappy zu RBD und den Barschen. Das Vorher-Nachher Bild deines Teiches ist beeindruckend. Hoffentlich haben die Arbeiter aufgepasst, und ihren Schrumpfungsstrahl nur auf die Bäume und nicht ins Wasser gerichtet. Und erneut freue ich mich für Tobias85 , das sein Bach so vollkommen ohne Eingriffe wieder an Form gewinnt. Hasel sind ein gutes Stichwortas ist ein Fisch, den ich noch nie fing. Ich weiss aber, daß es sie theoretisch an dem einen oder anderen Flüsschen hier gibt. Das wär vielleicht was für den Frühling und dann wohl eher mit der Pose oder der Fliegenfuchtel.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Hasel sind ein gutes Stichwort: Das ist ein Fisch, den ich noch nie fing. Ich weiss aber, daß es sie theoretisch an dem einen oder anderen Flüsschen hier gibt. Das wär vielleicht was für den Frühling und dann wohl eher mit der Pose oder der Fliegenfuchtel.


Der Hasel ist doch ein ganz klassischer Trotting-Fisch, zumindest drüben auf der Insel...dürfte für dich ja kein großes Problem sein. Paar Maden, Schleuder, ne kleine Stickfloat und auf ins Abenteuer. Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach sind das Fische, die sich mit dem richtigen Spot auch im Winter fangen lassen sollten, allerdings bin ich natürlich kein Experte und Literatur zum Dace Hunting gibts ja leider auch nicht so richtigl.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Hasel ist doch ein ganz klassischer Trotting-Fisch, zumindest drüben auf der Insel...dürfte für dich ja kein großes Problem sein. Paar Maden, Schleuder, ne kleine Stickfloat und auf ins Abenteuer. Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach sind das Fische, die sich mit dem richtigen Spot auch im Winter fangen lassen sollten, allerdings bin ich natürlich kein Experte und Literatur zum Dace Hunting gibts ja leider auch nicht so richtigl.


Eben, und die Recherche nach Gewässern wo es sie gibt ist nicht einfach, denn sie werden selten gezielt beangelt bzw. überhaupt erkannt oder einschlägig publiziert, Aber ist ja sehr interessant, die sind auch im WInter aktiv, trotzt ihrer kleinen Gestalt?


----------



## geomas

Nicht gerade eisiger Winter, aber hier wird an einem Bach ne bunte Mischung an Plötz, Hasel & Co gefangen. 
Hab das Video schon ein paar mal gesehen und finde es faszinierend.


----------



## Tobias85

Naja du weißt doch, wie das mit den Flussfischen im Winter ist: Fressen müssen sie. Meine drei (mit Abstand) größten Hasel habe ich im frühen Januar gefangen, alle kurz hintereinander. Aber zugegeben, im Winter sinds auch bei mir meist Döbel, die an den Haken gehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Georg, solche Videos hatte ich auch im Kopf. Glaube man muss nur die Winterplätze kennen und dann läuft das auch. Richtigen Winter haben wir bei uns ja auch nicht mehr


----------



## Tobias85

Hier findet man ein paar Anhaltspunkte: Schnellfließendes Wasser mit Kiesgrund (ich erinnere an den Namen Kiesmöhne) und Laichzeit bereits ab Februar.


----------



## Minimax

Coole Hinweise zu den Haseln, und sehr wichtig das sie offenbar fast im Ganzen Jahr gefangen werden.
Das Fkschartenkataster verzeichnet Sie auch praktischerweise für meine beangelten Döbelflüsse- aber da angle ich natürlich mit meiner Tuliplädscherei an ihnen vorbei. Und sie werden sich nützlich an bestimmten Abschnitten bevorzugt aufhalten.
Madentrotten wäre sicher das richtige- aber dem steht natürlich das Riesenheer der Ukels Güstern Miniplötzen entgegen. Daher ist der Tip mit der kalten Jahreszeit doppelt wichtig.


----------



## geomas

Empfohlen wurde mehrfach, bei den blitzschnellen Haseln dann anzuschlagen, wenn die Pose erstmalig „zuckt” - wenn sie abtaucht ist es meist zu spät.


Bin am Überlegen, ob ich den Abschnitt des Flüsschens, den ich zuletzt mit Käse würzte, auch mal mit der Pose befischen sollte. 
Ich habe noch ne 12ft Drennan Carp Float-Rute und passende Drennan 3000FD-Rolle - beide von mir noch ungefischt.
Aber morgen gehts wohl noch mal mit Leger-Set-up los. Falls ich mich für eine der aktuell etwa 49 Quivertip- und Grundruten entscheiden kann ;-//
2 Tortenstücke Saint Albray sind noch übrig und eine komplette „Rolle” Harzerium. 
An der zuletzt gefahrenen Strategie möchte ich nüscht ändern, auch die gleichen Stellen heimsuchen. Evtl. das Marschgepäck weiter eindampfen.
Habe einen sehr billigen Rucksackhocker erworben, der könnte einem Feldtest unterzogen werden. Der für Kaffeekanne, Kamera und etwas Tackle-Kleinkram, dazu ne kleine Bait-Tasche für alles, was stinkt und klebt (Köder, Handtücher, Hakenlöser...).

Ist es eigentlich Sünde, mit einer älteren Silstar-Telefeeder dem Dickkopf nachzustellen oder wird dies von den Flußgottheiten akzeptiert?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Empfohlen wurde mehrfach, bei den blitzschnellen Haseln dann anzuschlagen, wenn die Pose erstmalig „zuckt” - wenn sie abtaucht ist es meist zu spät.
> 
> 
> Bin am Überlegen, ob ich den Abschnitt des Flüsschens, den ich zuletzt mit Käse würzte, auch mal mit der Pose befischen sollte.
> Ich habe noch ne 12ft Drennan Carp Float-Rute und passende Drennan 3000FD-Rolle - beide von mir noch ungefischt.
> Aber morgen gehts wohl noch mal mit Leger-Set-up los. Falls ich mich für eine der aktuell etwa 49 Quivertip- und Grundruten entscheiden kann ;-//
> 2 Tortenstücke Saint Albray sind noch übrig und eine komplette „Rolle” Harzerium.
> An der zuletzt gefahrenen Strategie möchte ich nüscht ändern, auch die gleichen Stellen heimsuchen. Evtl. das Marschgepäck weiter eindampfen.
> Habe einen sehr billigen Rucksackhocker erworben, der könnte einem Feldtest unterzogen werden. Der für Kaffeekanne, Kamera und etwas Tackle-Kleinkram, dazu ne kleine Bait-Tasche für alles, was stinkt und klebt (Köder, Handtücher, Hakenlöser...).
> 
> Ist es eigentlich Sünde, mit einer älteren Silstar-Telefeeder dem Dickkopf nachzustellen oder wird dies von den Flußgottheiten akzeptiert?


Hört sich nach ner tollen Flüsschenangelei an, und weniger Gepäck ist immer gut. Viel Spass und Erfolg- und ich glaube, wer reinen Herzens ist, darf mit allem Angeln, was Rutenwald und Rollenkiste zu bieten haben.

Bei mir zeichnen sich auch Fenster ab, und Freitag, mit Glück eher, kann ich auch wieder los. Je nachdem an den Standardabschnitt oder vielleicht sogar tief in den Wiesen.


----------



## geomas

So, als ne Art Angel-Archäologe in eigener Sache bin ich in die finstersten Ecken meines (noch nicht so ganz „Schau-”) Depots hineingestiegen und hab die Sachen für morgen gesucht und klargemacht.
Als Rute #1 dient ne moderne 11ft-Feeder, diesmal werde ich mit einem an einem kleinen Seitenarm laufenden Blei starten statt mit der üblichen festen Seitenarmmontage. Umbauen auf das Fixed-Paternoster kann ich ja immer noch.
Als Rute #2 für enge Swims kommt eine der River-Ambush-Ruten mit. Die Tele-Silstar wird irgendwann später mal genutzt werden.

Akzeptabel frisches Sandwich-Toastbrot habe ich nicht und habe als Alternative zum Käse einfach ein paar Frolic Mini eingepackt. Vielleicht packe auch irgendwelche größeren Softhooker-Pellets in die Bait-Tasche.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Sünde, mit einer älteren Silstar-Telefeeder dem Dickkopf nachzustellen oder wird dies von den Flußgottheiten akzeptiert?


Hab ich auch schon gemacht, mit Leber auf Döbel und ich konnte (vermutlich wegen dieser Unerhörtheit meinerseits) nicht einen einzigen der vielen Bisse an dem Tag verwerten*. Bin gespannt, ob es dir besser ergeht, wenn du sie doch mal ausführst - und natürlich auch auf ein kurzes Fazit zum neuen Reise-Sitzmöbel.

*mag aber auch an dem überaus hässlichen Duplongriff in schwarz-grau liegen, der verzweifelt versucht, sowas wie eine Holzmaserung zu imitieren...sicher nicht gut fürs Mojo


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat unser Lieber User Minimax Burzeltag !

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir und immer einen guten Fang, vor allem bleib Gesund.


----------



## geomas

Na das ist ja ein Ding!

Also alles Gute, vor allem natürlich Gesundheit und genug Zeit&Muße für die wichtigen Dinge im Leben wünsche ich Dir, lieber Minimaximus!



Und Danke! , lieber Hering 58  für den Hinweis.


----------



## Jason

Na dann gratuliere ich hier auch noch mal. Alles Gute und bleib Gesund. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Mini - alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag...


----------



## Skott

Moin Mini,
alles Liebe und Gute, vor allem aber Gesundheit für dich zum Geburtstag!
Und mögen dir die Flussgötter dein Mojo erhalten...


----------



## Slappy

Minimax ich wünsche dir alles alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wer fängt die Güstern im Akkord?
Kennt die Flüsschen hier und dort?
Kann tiefstapeln wie kein Zweiter?
Ein echter Schelm und doch stets heiter?
Fängt immer Döbel - niemals Lachs?
Da gibt's nur einen - Minimax !

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Mini und viele tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser!


----------



## hester

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, bleib gesund!!


----------



## Thomas.

Schütze Minimax geboren im Jahr der Feuer-Schlange, von mir dann hier auch noch mal alles Gute zu Geburtstag.


an deinem GB Tag auf Platz 1. der Charts in Deutschland, und jetzt nur für Dich


----------



## Slappy

Geht raus und nutzt jede Minute!!! 
Es ist balsam für die Seele. 






In ca 1h muss ich zum Dienst mal schauen ob überraschend was geht.


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Geht raus und nutzt jede Minute!!!
> Es ist balsam für die Seele.
> 
> 
> 
> In ca 1h muss ich zum Dienst mal schauen ob überraschend was geht.


ha, hat nicht jeder so ein Gartenteich wie du vor der Tür und kann von der Terrasse aus fischen


----------



## geomas

Bislang noch kein Biss am Flüsschen. Aber schön ist's auf dem Land. Gut 4 Stunden bleiben noch. Bin guter Dinge.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wird schon noch Georg.
Das Wetter ist ja recht gut heute.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Niklas32

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Minimax 
auf das dir noch viele solch lesenswerte Berichte von der Hand gehen


----------



## Hering 58

geomas schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ein Ding!
> 
> Also alles Gute, vor allem natürlich Gesundheit und genug Zeit&Muße für die wichtigen Dinge im Leben wünsche ich Dir, lieber Minimaximus!
> 
> 
> 
> Und Danke! , lieber Hering 58  für den Hinweis.


Das habe ich doch gerne gemacht -Georg.


----------



## Minimax

Oooh.. 
Vielen herzlichen Dank, liebe Ükelbrüder für Eure Geburtstagsgrüße, sogar mit eigenem Gedicht und Ständchen, ich freue mich sehr!
Euer
Minimax

Und viel Erfolg für Slappy beim Kurzansitz am Hausweiher und geomas am Flüsschen, wenn die Bisse ausbleiben unbedingt schnell zum nächsten Swim umziehen


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> ha, hat nicht jeder so ein Gartenteich wie du vor der Tür und kann von der Terrasse aus fischen


Hey. 
Ich laufe auch 2 Minuten bis dahin     
Es war eine tolle Stunde. 
Es gab doch ca 4 Miniplötzbund 2 im Nanoformat und 3 kleine Barsche. Es war schön. Leider leiden meine Kollegen jetzt unter der guten Laune die durch die Sonne entstanden ist


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Minimax, auch hier nochmal: Wie schön, dass du geboren bist, der Ükel hätt dich sehr vermisst. Mach dir noch einen schönen Abend mit den Liebsten.


----------



## Iovat

Auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Minimax!


----------



## Astacus74

Nu aber, *ALLES GUTE zum GEBURTSTAG *

und viele dicke Döbel und spannende Ansitze  
auch das wir hier immer wieder spannende/lustige Beiträge von dir zu lesen bekommen 



geomas schrieb:


> So, als ne Art Angel-Archäologe in eigener Sache bin ich in die finstersten Ecken meines (noch nicht so ganz „Schau-”) Depots hineingestiegen und hab die Sachen für morgen gesucht und klargemacht.


Bist du also unter die Archäologen gegangen und hast historische Fundstücke klargemacht, also eine angelnder Indianer Geomas  




geomas schrieb:


> Bislang noch kein Biss am Flüsschen. Aber schön ist's auf dem Land. Gut 4 Stunden bleiben noch. Bin guter Dinge.


Da hoff ich mal das du fette Beute gemacht hast.




Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gemacht, mit Leber auf Döbel und ich konnte (vermutlich wegen dieser Unerhörtheit meinerseits) nicht einen einzigen der vielen Bisse an dem Tag verwerten*. Bin gespannt, ob es dir besser ergeht, wenn du sie doch mal ausführst - und natürlich auch auf ein kurzes Fazit zum neuen Reise-Sitzmöbel.
> 
> *mag aber auch an dem überaus hässlichen Duplongriff in schwarz-grau liegen, der verzweifelt versucht, sowas wie eine Holzmaserung zu imitieren...sicher nicht gut fürs Mojo


Ja das liebe Mojo spielt schon eine Rolle aber diese Duplongriffe wollten damals schon verschweifelt modern sein, deswegen und weil sie mir 
(Tischler) nicht gefielen habe ich immer einen Bogen um Ruten mit diesen Griffen gemacht, wie das mit dem Mojo aussieht weiß ich nicht.



Slappy schrieb:


> Geht raus und nutzt jede Minute!!!
> Es ist balsam für die Seele.


So sieht es aus, viel Petri Heil den Ükelbrüdern die es ans Wasser schaffen.



Slappy schrieb:


> Hey.
> Ich laufe auch 2 Minuten bis dahin
> Es war eine tolle Stunde.
> Es gab doch ca 4 Miniplötzbund 2 im Nanoformat und 3 kleine Barsche. Es war schön. Leider leiden meine Kollegen jetzt unter der guten Laune die durch die Sonne entstanden ist


dann Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen

Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Bei mir gabs ne glatte Null-Nummer in landschaftlich reizvoller Umgebung:

Irgendwie wollten sie heute nicht, die Fischis. Es gab ein paar Nuckel-Bisse, aber kein klares Zupacken. Ich schieb das mal auf äußere Einflüsse (und nö, damit meine ich nicht den tapsigen Sportfischer).
Vielleicht hätte ein fetter Tauwurm oder ne Flocke einen deutliches Zupacken provoziert - ich weiß es nicht.
Neben Saint Albray habe ich es auch mit 50% fettem Limburger am Haken (und Haar) probiert.
Der gefiel mir von der Handhabung her mit Abstand am besten. Nicht so schmierig wie der Saint Albray und der hielt super an Haken/Haar.
Leider gab kein Döbel sein „Okay” zu diesem Stoff. Das Harzerium war mir etwas bröckelig, vielleicht eher was zum Verwenden im Teig??






Aber es war schön auf dem Land - hier mein erster Swim. Habe es auch an ruhigeren Stellen probiert.





Hier gab es Genuckel an testweise gereichtem Knoblauch-Aroma-Mais, aber wieder kein kerniger Biß.
Habe es mit verschiedenen Vorfachlängen und Anköderungsarten probiert - leider nix.

Ein dickes Stück sauschweres Wurzelholz lieferte den Drill des Tages und gab mir Vertrauen in Gerät und meine Knoten.
Und leider war es um meine Wurfkünste eher bescheiden bestellt, Präzision Fehlanzeige. Dadurch hab ich 2 oder drei Haken und 2 Bleie an die Vegetation verloren.

Bin aber wie schon vor Tagen geschrieben ganz guter Dinge, was die Angelei im Rest des Jahres angeht.
Habe jetzt öfters Luft für ne kurze Session, da gilt es dann am Fluß nebenan die Skills polieren.



Nachbetrachtung: ich werde wohl doch wieder irgendwie füttern - entweder flußabwärts gehen und vorfüttern mit Pellets und dann auf dem Rückweg die Spots befischen oder einen optisch und aromatisch auffallenden „Reiz” direkt vor dem Angeln am Swim einsetzen, also zum Beispiel ne Kugel grobes Liquibread, evtl. mit Aroma drin, wenn das Wasser eher trübe ist.
Um die Fische zu triggern, zu Tisch zu rufen. 
Und ansonsten wohl wieder nur mit einer mittellangen Rute los, Standardmontage, eine Hakengröße für alles. An diesem Abschnitt des Flüßchens gibt es in Parkplatz-Nähe noch interessante Swims, eventuell die letzte Stunde noch einen Versuch in der späten Dämmerung/Dunkelheit wagen.


----------



## Thomas.

ein sehr schöner kleiner Fluss, gerade beim ersten Bild könnte ich mir vorstellen im Sommer dort auch ein paar Stündchen zu verbringen.  


geomas schrieb:


> Neben Saint Albray habe ich es auch mit 50% fettem Limburger am Haken (und Haar) probiert.
> Der gefiel mir von der Handhabung her mit Abstand am besten.


schmecken aber beide fantastisch 


geomas schrieb:


> Habe einen sehr billigen Rucksackhocker erworben, der könnte einem Feldtest unterzogen werden.


kann du schon was dazu sagen? (Modell?), ich habe mir ja auch vor ein paar Monaten so eine Rucksackhocker geholt um mal zu schauen, und bin mehr als überrascht wie praktisch so ein ding ist, anfangs war meine Vermutung das, das Teil nicht lange halten wird(Angebot 13€ Zebco)  zu wenig Platz hat und zu unbequem ist, hat er alles widerlegt, meine zarten 100kg hat er viele, viele Stunden ohne auch nur ein kleines Anzeichen von nachgeben mitgemacht, Platz schon fast zu viel (man nimmt mehr mit als man braucht), jetzt habe ich eine Luxusversion im Auge der mich schon lange reizt und auf den ich schon oft probegesessen habe, aber noch zu geizig bin ihn mir zu holen, wird zeit das mich aus der Familie jemand fragt was ich mir zu Weinachten wünsche  

normalerweise liegt er immer im Auto, aber gestern habe ich mal den Minimax gemacht und das Teil mal wider auf Vordermann gebracht.
es passt noch viel mehr rein als das was immer drin ist.


----------



## Tricast

Solch einen billigen Rucksackhocker habe ich auch in gebrauch. Er leistet mir gute Dienste wenn wir mal eben ohne großes Gerödel los wollen. Und für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs ne glatte Null-Nummer in landschaftlich reizvoller Umgebung:
> 
> Irgendwie wollten sie heute nicht, die Fischis. Es gab ein paar Nuckel-Bisse, aber kein klares Zupacken. Ich schieb das mal auf äußere Einflüsse (und nö, damit meine ich nicht den tapsigen Sportfischer).
> Vielleicht hätte ein fetter Tauwurm oder ne Flocke einen deutliches Zupacken provoziert - ich weiß es nicht.
> Neben Saint Albray habe ich es auch mit 50% fettem Limburger am Haken (und Haar) probiert.
> Der gefiel mir von der Handhabung her mit Abstand am besten. Nicht so schmierig wie der Saint Albray und der hielt super an Haken/Haar.
> Leider gab kein Döbel sein „Okay” zu diesem Stoff. Das Harzerium war mir etwas bröckelig, vielleicht eher was zum Verwenden im Teig??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber es war schön auf dem Land - hier mein erster Swim. Habe es auch an ruhigeren Stellen probiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gab es Genuckel an testweise gereichtem Knoblauch-Aroma-Mais, aber wieder kein kerniger Biß.
> Habe es mit verschiedenen Vorfachlängen und Anköderungsarten probiert - leider nix.
> 
> Ein dickes Stück sauschweres Wurzelholz lieferte den Drill des Tages und gab mir Vertrauen in Gerät und meine Knoten.
> Und leider war es um meine Wurfkünste eher bescheiden bestellt, Präzision Fehlanzeige. Dadurch hab ich 2 oder drei Haken und 2 Bleie an die Vegetation verloren.
> 
> Bin aber wie schon vor Tagen geschrieben ganz guter Dinge, was die Angelei im Rest des Jahres angeht.
> Habe jetzt öfters Luft für ne kurze Session, da gilt es dann am Fluß nebenan die Skills polieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Nachbetrachtung: ich werde wohl doch wieder irgendwie füttern - entweder flußabwärts gehen und vorfüttern mit Pellets und dann auf dem Rückweg die Spots befischen oder einen optisch und aromatisch auffallenden „Reiz” direkt vor dem Angeln am Swim einsetzen, also zum Beispiel ne Kugel grobes Liquibread, evtl. mit Aroma drin, wenn das Wasser eher trübe ist.
> Um die Fische zu triggern, zu Tisch zu rufen.
> Und ansonsten wohl wieder nur mit einer mittellangen Rute los, Standardmontage, eine Hakengröße für alles. An diesem Abschnitt des Flüßchens gibt es in Parkplatz-Nähe noch interessante Swims, eventuell die letzte Stunde noch einen Versuch in der späten Dämmerung/Dunkelheit wagen.




Toller Bericht aber schade dass nix gebissen hat.
Könnten die Döbel dort ihre Standplätze auch verändert haben?
Gibt es Staubereiche(oberhalb von Wehren zB) mit weniger Strömung?


----------



## geomas

Thomas. - mein neuer Rucksackhocker ist von Mil-Tec (eigentlich hasse ich es, so pseudo-militärisch anmutenden Kram zu kaufen), der hat 22€ incl. Versand gekostet. 
Erster Praxistest: naja. Die Sitzfläche ist sehr klein (kein Problem), auch gut gefüllt trägt sich der Rucksack mit seinen schmalen Schultergurten angenehm (dicke Jacke an, keine Ahnung, wie er sich im Sommer über einem T-Shirt trägt). 
Stauraum ist genau richtig für mich, aber klar auf der knappen Seite verglichen mit meinen beiden normalen Angelrucksäcken. Absolut positiv finde ich die drei Außen-Netztaschen und die Fronttasche mit vielen Stift-Schlaufen drin. Meiner Meinung nach solle jede Angeltasche außen ein paar Stiftschlaufen für Hakenlöser... haben.
Ein klarer Nachteil ist, daß der Hocker je nach Untergrund schnell umkippt, wenn der Rucksack gut geladen ist (Kanne Kaffee, kleine Kamera und Tasche mit Bleien, Haken...).
Angesichts des niedrigen Preises würde ich nicht von einem Fehlkauf-Desaster sprechen, aber ne richtig runde Lösung in Sachen Rucksackhocker ist das Ding nur ganz sicher nicht.


Professor Tinca - ruhigere Abschnitte habe ich gesucht und auch gezielt beangelt. Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, daß Fisch da ist, aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht richtig zupackt. Einige vorsichtige „Rüttelbisse” hatte ich ja. Daß die Döbel ihre Einstände nach Pegel, Wassertrübung und -temperatur sowie nach Fließgeschwindigkeit ändern: davon gehe ich mittlerweile fest aus. Ich werde es sicher bald wieder probieren.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ein klarer Nachteil ist, daß der Hocker je nach Untergrund schnell umkippt, wenn der Rucksack gut geladen ist


erst mal Danke Geo für deine Antwort, ja das mit dem umkippen hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, das macht meiner aus den selben gründen auch, ich habe mich dran gewöhnt, solltest du mal die Gelegenheit haben auf den von ABU (der mit der Lehne) probe zu sitzen, dann mach das mal, ich finde da sind Welten zwischen(Geschmacksache, des wegen Probes.)


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax nachträglich noch alles gute zum Geburtstag, ich hoffe du konntest deinen Ehrentag entsprechend feiern/begießen


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> erst mal Danke Geo für deine Antwort, ja das mit dem umkippen hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, das macht meiner aus den selben gründen auch, ich habe mich dran gewöhnt, solltest du mal die Gelegenheit haben auf den von ABU (der mit der Lehne) probe zu sitzen, dann mach das mal, ich finde da sind Welten zwischen(Geschmacksache, des wegen Probes.)



Die perfekte Lösung in Sachen Hocker gibt es wohl nicht - zu unterschiedlich sind die Anforderungen an Sitzkomfort, Standsicherheit, Gewicht...
Hier am Fluß nebenan sind unebene/geneigte Uferbefestigungen ein Problem. Da geht nix über einen Feederchair oder ne Box mit gut verstellbaren Beinen/Füßen. Aber die Teile (hab ich ja) sind eben etwas unhandlich für einen nur kurzen Ansitz.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs ne glatte Null-Nummer in landschaftlich reizvoller Umgebung:
> 
> Irgendwie wollten sie heute nicht, die Fischis. Es gab ein paar Nuckel-Bisse, aber kein klares Zupacken. Ich schieb das mal auf äußere Einflüsse (und nö, damit meine ich nicht den tapsigen Sportfischer).
> Vielleicht hätte ein fetter Tauwurm oder ne Flocke einen deutliches Zupacken provoziert - ich weiß es nicht.
> Neben Saint Albray habe ich es auch mit 50% fettem Limburger am Haken (und Haar) probiert.
> Der gefiel mir von der Handhabung her mit Abstand am besten. Nicht so schmierig wie der Saint Albray und der hielt super an Haken/Haar.
> Leider gab kein Döbel sein „Okay” zu diesem Stoff. Das Harzerium war mir etwas bröckelig, vielleicht eher was zum Verwenden im Teig??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber es war schön auf dem Land - hier mein erster Swim. Habe es auch an ruhigeren Stellen probiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gab es Genuckel an testweise gereichtem Knoblauch-Aroma-Mais, aber wieder kein kerniger Biß.
> Habe es mit verschiedenen Vorfachlängen und Anköderungsarten probiert - leider nix.
> 
> Ein dickes Stück sauschweres Wurzelholz lieferte den Drill des Tages und gab mir Vertrauen in Gerät und meine Knoten.
> Und leider war es um meine Wurfkünste eher bescheiden bestellt, Präzision Fehlanzeige. Dadurch hab ich 2 oder drei Haken und 2 Bleie an die Vegetation verloren.
> 
> Bin aber wie schon vor Tagen geschrieben ganz guter Dinge, was die Angelei im Rest des Jahres angeht.
> Habe jetzt öfters Luft für ne kurze Session, da gilt es dann am Fluß nebenan die Skills polieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Nachbetrachtung: ich werde wohl doch wieder irgendwie füttern - entweder flußabwärts gehen und vorfüttern mit Pellets und dann auf dem Rückweg die Spots befischen oder einen optisch und aromatisch auffallenden „Reiz” direkt vor dem Angeln am Swim einsetzen, also zum Beispiel ne Kugel grobes Liquibread, evtl. mit Aroma drin, wenn das Wasser eher trübe ist.
> Um die Fische zu triggern, zu Tisch zu rufen.
> Und ansonsten wohl wieder nur mit einer mittellangen Rute los, Standardmontage, eine Hakengröße für alles. An diesem Abschnitt des Flüßchens gibt es in Parkplatz-Nähe noch interessante Swims, eventuell die letzte Stunde noch einen Versuch in der späten Dämmerung/Dunkelheit wagen.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Toller Bericht aber schade dass nix gebissen hat.
> Könnten die Döbel dort ihre Standplätze auch verändert haben?
> Gibt es Staubereiche(oberhalb von Wehren zB) mit weniger Strömung?





Thomas. schrieb:


> ein sehr schöner kleiner Fluss, gerade beim ersten Bild könnte ich mir vorstellen im Sommer dort auch ein paar Stündchen zu verbringen.
> 
> schmecken aber beide fantastisch
> 
> kann du schon was dazu sagen? (Modell?), ich habe mir ja auch vor ein paar Monaten so eine Rucksackhocker geholt um mal zu schauen, und bin mehr als überrascht wie praktisch so ein ding ist, anfangs war meine Vermutung das, das Teil nicht lange halten wird(Angebot 13€ Zebco)  zu wenig Platz hat und zu unbequem ist, hat er alles widerlegt, meine zarten 100kg hat er viele, viele Stunden ohne auch nur ein kleines Anzeichen von nachgeben mitgemacht, Platz schon fast zu viel (man nimmt mehr mit als man braucht), jetzt habe ich eine Luxusversion im Auge der mich schon lange reizt und auf den ich schon oft probegesessen habe, aber noch zu geizig bin ihn mir zu holen, wird zeit das mich aus der Familie jemand fragt was ich mir zu Weinachten wünsche
> 
> normalerweise liegt er immer im Auto, aber gestern habe ich mal den Minimax gemacht und das Teil mal wider auf Vordermann gebracht.
> es passt noch viel mehr rein als das was immer drin ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 390822
> Anhang anzeigen 390823




Gnnniii... Angeln am Wochenende ist ja ausgefallen und ich ch bin seit letzter Woche festgepinnt im Homeoffice, und Ihr Folterknechte zeigt herrliche Flüsschen Bilder, elegante Roving-Kits (Die Pullmolldosen sind Superidee!) oder diskutiert ganz offen Standplätze und Köder für den tollsten aller Fische! 
Grad eben schob jemand ein Fahrrad am Fenster vorbei, und das Klickergeräusch klang exakt wie ne alte Statio. Ichso:


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> (Die Pullmolldosen sind Superidee!)


ich habe nur Superideen  oder ganz blöde  aber ich lasse es jetzt mal sein, aber nur dieses eine mal 


Minimax schrieb:


> Grad eben schob jemand ein Fahrrad am Fenster vorbei, und das Klickergeräusch klang exakt wie ne alte Statio. Ichso:


----------



## geomas

Homeoffice??

"



"


----------



## geomas

Probleme, Probleme, Probleme!

Super Sandwich war ausverkauft und in Panik und voller Unwissen habe ich „Buttertoast” gekauft.

Denn: falls es keine Zwischenfälle jedweder Art gibt gehts morgen erneut aufs Land zu den Dickköpfen, Strecke machen.
Habe eben die zierliche Darent Valley 8ft rausgesucht, die soll es richten. Noch ist ungewiß, ob ich mich beherrschen kann, aber Plan ist es, als „Terminal Tackle” neben 3 Briefchen Haken nur ne kleine Box mit DS-Bleien mitzunehmen. Derdiedas besagte Buttertoast ist dabei, Käse ebenfalls, ein paar lose Futterpellets. Hakenlöser und Messer, Zange und so'n Zeugs sowieso.
Bin noch am Überlegen, ob es sinnvoll ist, einen kleinen Ball mit Liquibread direkt vor dem Angeln einzuwerfen als Startsignal für die Fischis.
Dem Liquidized Bread aus Buttertoast könnte ich lose (harte) Pellets oder alternativ Knoblauchsalz oder Chilisalz beifügen. 
Käseteig möchte ich mal „in Ruhe” herstellen, da fehlt mir jetzt die Contenance. Als mögliche Ingredienz brachte der Bote zwei Fläschchen mit „Hemp & Cheesy Garlic”. 


Was meint der Stammtisch: ist die ^ Taktik okay oder empfiehlt sich eher ein Versuch mit einem Futterkorb mit LB? 
Der Pegel am Flüßchen ist leicht gefallen, damit vermutlich einhergehend ist die Fließgeschwindigdkeit minimal geringer und die Trübung ebenfalls.
Befischen würde ich beruhigte Bereiche und klassische Döbel-Stellen an ins Wasser ragenden Büschen, bei Totholz und anderen Unterständen.


----------



## geomas

Erster Swim, minimal angefüttert, sofort Biss auf Limburger. Leider vergeigt durch den ungeduldigen Sportfischer. Nächste Würfe gingen ins Gebüsch. Fluch. Knack. Kawumm!! Knack Knack. Unzitierbarer Fluch.
Noch ein Versuch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hinweis ^:
Es gibt da gerade einen aktiven Thread, was fiese Rutenbrüche und Reparieren betrifft!


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hinweis ^:
> Es gibt da gerade einen aktiven Thread, was fiese Rutenbrüche und Reparieren betrifft!


ich glaube nicht das Geo mit knack die Rute meint


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hinweis ^:
> Es gibt da gerade einen aktiven Thread, was fiese Rutenbrüche und Reparieren betrifft!


Danke, zum Glück hab ich nur ne Erle geknackt, nicht die zierliche Darent Valley 8 ft.
Fluch wegen der von mir verursachten Unruhe am Swim.

PS: der fette Limburger ist fast schwerelos im Wasser. Find ich gut.


----------



## geomas

Zielfisch nach etwas Füttern mit kleinen Limburger-Bröckchen. Die Gier offenbar stärker als die Vorsicht nach dem Krach. Länge ausbaufähig um Mitte 30. Bin dennoch Happy.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, zum Glück hab ich nur ne Erle geknackt, nicht die zierliche Darent Valley 8 ft.
> Fluch wegen der von mir verursachten Unruhe am Swim.


Die vermutlich eingesetzte zierliche Rute lag in der Tat aber schon nahe ...
Zum Glück also alles gut! 

Dann drücke ich mal den Daumen auf den Belohnungsfisch!


----------



## rustaweli

Möchte mich auch einmal wieder mit einem kräftigen Petri in die Runde an die Fänger der letzten Zeit melden! Schön auch zu lesen dass Dein Käseprojekt langsam Früchte trägt geomas ! 
Auch möchte ich Dir Minimax unbedingt noch alles alles Gute nachträglich wünschen! 

Was mich angeht, so gibt es nichts zu berichten. An Angeln war in letzter Zeit nicht zu denken und hinzu kam eine mir selbstverordnete Blaupause von sämtlichen Social Media. Tat gut. 
Wünsche Euch was!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> selbstverordnete Blaupause



Heißt das du warst die ganze Zeit blau, rusty?


----------



## rhinefisher

Angeln kann ich hier, bei einem Pegel von 0,89m, vergessen...
Aber bald kommt sich wieder ein Hochwasser mit 7 oder 8 Metern...


----------



## geomas

So, kurzer Bericht: mit reduziertem Tackle hab ich praktisch die gleiche Strecke befischt wie schon am Dienstag. 






Im Rucksack Kaffeekanne, etwas Kleinkram, ne Kamera, ne Flasche Selters, Handtücher. Im Eimerchen Futter und Köder, dazu Hakenlöser und Messer. Mittelgroßes Keschernetz am Teleskop-Kescherstab Modell „Spaghetti”. Darent Valley 8ft mit Statio und 0,18er Stroft GTM, DS-Blei am festen Seitenarm, 6er Gamakatsu Circle Power.

Den ersten, eher schnellfließenden Swim habe ich mir geklemmt und startete an der Erfolgsstelle vom Trip davor. Wie vom Wasser vermeldet gab es nach der Fütterung mit etwas LB aus Buttertoast, darin ein paar Pellets und Knoblauchsalz, auch sofort einen Biß auf ein Haselnußgroßes Stück Limburger.
Ich war wohl zu ungeduldig und vermasselte die Chance. Danach zwei Würfe in die rotten Zweige einer Erle. Beim Lösen der Hänger gab es dann doch Radau und ich fütterte mit kleinen Stücken Limburger an. Etwa ne halbe Stunde nach dem Krach gab es einen typschen Döbelbiß und der erwähnte Mittdreißiger kam ins Netz.





Hatte erstmalig im Jahr die dicke Thermohose an und saß entspannt mitten im Laub. 
An anderen Swims nutze ich den schmalen Hocker des Rucksacks. Der Limburger hat in meinen Augen die perfekte Konsistenz als Hakenköder. 
Korrektur: die Dichte dieses Käses schwankt stark von Rinde zum Innenteil. Also nicht alle Käsestücken aus einem Laib sinken langsam. Einige sinken schnell, andere ganz langsam.
Den Saint Albray nutzte ich heute nicht, vom Harzer fütterte ich gelegentlich Brocken (pardon) lose per Hand oder Katschi.





Die nächsten Stellen brachten nichts. Die Zeit verging. 

Zum Schluß, schon recht dicht am Wagen, befischte ich eine Stelle mit einem schmalen ruhigen Bereich. Auch „Cover” gab es dort. Wollte dort einfach angeln, bis es dunkel ist. Habe immer wieder kleine Stückchen Limburger oder Harzer gefüttert. 
16.20 Uhr, es war schon ziemlich finster, gab es dann einen typischen Döbel-Biß: Gerüttel an der Spitze, dann kräftiger Zug. Nach etwas Hin und Her war ein etwa 43/44er Dickkopf im Kescher. Für meine Verhältnisse ein guter Fisch. Tja, hab dann im letzten Licht der Dämmerung gepackt und ab nach Hause.


----------



## Astacus74

Dann mal Petri Heil Geomas, 
auch für die nächsten Tage, ich bin erst mal in der Klinik zur Ellenbogen OP wird ja langsam Zeitsind/waren 2 Unfälle dazwischen gekommen
wollen mal hoffen das dann alles gut wird.

Wie gesagt für alle Ükelbrüder die ans Wasser kommen viel Petri Heil


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

^ alles Gute bei Deiner OP, lieber Astacus74 !


----------



## geomas

Schöne einfache Angelei am spätherbstlichen Fluß. Sollte ich evtl. auch mal wieder probieren.

#buttertoast
Das aus dem Discounter-Buttertoast gewonnene LB scheint zu schwimmen.  Ich muß da noch mal Studien treiben und Breadpunch daraus testen.
Aufgabe für die kommenden Tage. Vermutlich - falls nicht weitere Jobs kurzfristig abgesagt werden - habe ich nur Zeit für kurze Sessions am Fluß nebenan.
Vielleicht lege ich ne passiv gefischte Rute mit nem kleinen Stückchen Stink-Käse aus. Möglicherweise finden Brassen oder Plötz Gefallen daran.


----------



## Slappy

Ich drück dir die Daumen Astacus74


----------



## Skott

Alles Gute für deine OP Astacus74


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil an Georg zur gemütlichen Döbelei und alles Gute an Astacus74 für die bevor stehendende OP.


----------



## Slappy

So, jetzt konnte ich deine tollen Bericht fertig lesen geomas . Dickes Petri dazu. 

Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir für die Wetter des Nachbarvereins eine Karte holen. Da gibt es viele tolle Stellen. Dann werde ich mich auch mal mit dem Posenangeln im Fließgewässer beschäftigen. 

Dazu vorab schon mal die Frage, welchen Vorteil bringen Stickfloats gegenüber normaler Posen?


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Dazu vorab schon mal die Frage, welchen Vorteil bringen Stickfloats gegenüber normaler Posen?



Was heißt normale Posen?
Meinst Du gegenüber Avon und Loafer?
Im Vergleich zu den vorgenannten Posen verwendet man Sticks auf relativ kurze Distanz und die sind eher für eine Mischung aus treibender und zurückgehaltener Präsentation - man kann beim freigeben der Schnur sehr schön das Absinkverhalten des Köders beobachten und entsprechend sensibel reagieren.
Wenn man sich beim Flußangeln noch etwas unsicher ist, wäre die Avon für mich die bessere Wahl.. .


----------



## geomas

...und weil ich mir beim Posenangeln im Fluß etwas unsicher bin, erhielt ich neulich eine Korum Speci Pose in 6gr. 
Bitte nicht googlen - ist nicht gut für die Augen, sich so ein Ding anzusehen. Aber vermutlich auf Distanz gut zu erspähen.
Zum Glück habe ich ja die wunderschönen Posen von Jason und wurzelsepp (dem es hoffentlich gut geht) und auch wundervolle Exemplare von Bimmelrudi.


Jetzt gehts aber noch mal lädschernd los zum Fleuß nebenan, mit der Swingtip-Rute und dem fragwürdigen Buttertoast.
Vielleicht macht dieses Industriebackwarenerzeugnis die müden Warnow-Fische munter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> erhielt ich neulich eine Korum Speci Pose in 6gr.
> Bitte nicht googlen - ist nicht gut für die Augen, sich so ein Ding anzusehen. Aber* vermutlich auf Distanz gut zu erspähen.*



Dafür sind Boloposen mit bunter Hohlantenne gemacht.
Nachdem ich mal shouldered sticks probiert habe, bin ich von diesen kastrierten, antennenlosen englischen Posenattrappen geheilt.

Eine Pose, die man, auch auf Entfernung, gut sehen will, braucht eine (gern auch dicke und farbige)Antenne!

Wenn es unbedingt englisch sein muss - die Drennan crystal avons sieht man mit ihrer kurzen Antenne noch recht gut auf Entfernung.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mal shouldered sticks probiert habe, bin ich von diesen kastrierten, antennenlosen englischen Posenattrappen geheilt.


wir müssen uns mal unterhalten, ich stehe auf kastrierten, antennenlosen englischen Posenattrappen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> wir müssen uns mal unterhalten, ich stehe auf kastrierten, antennenlosen englischen Posenattrappen



Ist entschuldigt.
Du bist ja ansonsten ganz ok.......


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dafür sind Boloposen mit bunter Hohlantenne gemacht.
> Nachdem ich mal shouldered sticks probiert habe, bin ich von diesen kastrierten, antennenlosen englischen Posenattrappen geheilt.
> 
> Eine Pose, die man, auch auf Entfernung, gut sehen will, braucht eine (gern auch dicke und farbige)Antenne!
> 
> Wenn es unbedingt englisch sein muss - die Drennan crystal avons sieht man mit ihrer kurzen Antenne noch recht gut auf Entfernung.


Ich würde nicht so hart urteilen, die Sticks haben ihren Sinn und Zweck- und schliesslich sind es ja auch Posen für den Nahbereich.
Aber den Ärger über schlecht sichtbare Antennen teile ich sehr. Auch die wirklich guten Avon-Modelle von Drennan oder Middy kranken für meine Begriffe und meine Art der Angelei an zu kleinen Antennen, und diese breiten kuppelförmigen Antennen z.B. von Preston mag ich überhaupt nicht.
Das war überhaupt Grund dafür, warum ich mir aufwändig meine eigenen Balsa/Federkielavons gebaut habe: Es stand nicht so sehr das schöne Stück im Vordergrund, sondern ein funktionaler Ersatz für die kommerziellen Avons mit ihren Miniantennen.


----------



## geomas

Das Reizvolle an der Angelei mit Pose ist ja, diese zucken und dann abtauchen zu sehen.
Da ist es von Vorteil, sie vorher schwimmend erblicken zu können.
Einige Posen sind wirklich äußerst gut getarnt. Bimmelrudi sandte mir einen Schatz mit älteren britischen Posen: einige „Micro-Stick-Posen” darunter sind winzig und mit einem klitzekleinen schwarzen Posenkopf versehen.
Da braucht der Angler wirklich hervorragende Augen, um die in 8 oder 10m Entfernung sehen zu können.

Für die geplante (irgendwann) Angelei im recht schnellfließenden Döbelflüßchen sind die dicken Loafer oder Big-Stick-Posen gar nicht so unzweckmäßig.


Ach ja - heute Nachmittag am Fluß nebenan ging nix. Kein Zupfer an der Swingtip, nichts.


----------



## hester

Stillwater Blue? Je nach Gegebenheiten kann man/frau sie durchaus auch mal im Fließgewässer einsetzen. Versuch macht kluch.
Ist zwar nicht die erste Wahl, aber man/frau sieht sie halt.


----------



## Thomas.

Bimmelrudi, Pose#



geomas schrieb:


> Für die geplante (irgendwann) Angelei im recht schnellfließenden Döbelflüßchen sind die dicken Loafer oder Big-Stick-Posen gar nicht so unzweckmäßig.


mittlerweile meine Lieblings Allround Pose für mein Döbelflüßchen ob gerade schnellfließend, still, hoch oder niedrig Wasser ist das Teil von Rudi, sollte ich diese mal verlieren oder zerstören(fast unmöglich), hätte ich keine Hemmungen zu Betteln um so eine wider zu bekommen.  einfach Perfekt


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bimmelrudi, Pose#
> 
> 
> mittlerweile meine Lieblings Allround Pose für mein Döbelflüßchen ob gerade schnellfließend, still, hoch oder niedrig Wasser ist das Teil von Rudi, sollte ich diese mal verlieren oder zerstören(fast unmöglich), hätte ich keine Hemmungen zu Betteln um so eine wider zu bekommen.  einfach Perfekt
> Anhang anzeigen 391181


Die kenne ich aus Fangberichten von Dir- die kleine elegante Pose ist wirklich toll, ein Miniavon, genau richtig für den Zweck.

hester also nen Stillwater Blue im Fliessgewässer stelle ich mir wirklich sehr schwierig vor zu angeln- und die hat ja die feinste Nadeldünne Antenne von allen. Abgesehen von der (Un) Sichtbarkeit in Distanz und bewegter Oberfläche stelle ich mir auch vor, das diese leicht bricht, wenn man sie strömumgsgerecht top-and-bottom befestigt?


----------



## Minimax

So, jetzt ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung, zumindest vorläufig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Na dazu mal ein, Gratulatione maximale! 
Nicht nur zum ca. 50er Feinschmecker Döbel,
sondern zu der Rolle und Harmonie mit der Mk.V
Wunderschön gelungenes Bild!

(An deren Bremstuning und Hochaufwertung projektiere ich schon einige Zeit bzw. eben Nicht-Zeit)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Das Reizvolle an der Angelei mit Pose ist ja, diese zucken und dann abtauchen zu sehen.
> Da ist es von Vorteil, sie vorher schwimmend erblicken zu können.


Liebe Ükelfreunde,

eine Antenne ist erstmal eine Antenne, ein geometrisch nicht sonderlich anspruchvoller Gegenstand, eine Stab-Linie mit einem Durchmesser.
Wo man selber sehr gut werkeln und im freien Gusto nachbessern kann, alles schwimmende recht leicht umbauen.
Lackfarben sind auch nicht nur für die Malerkünstelei, und die Bastelabteilungen für die Schöngeisterei enthält auch viel nützliches für uns wie z.B. Holzkugeln.
Ich mag bestimmte Einheitsantennen, die ich besonders gut verfolgen kann.
Hier kommen Bilderkennung, Kontraste und auch gerne die Fotografietheorie ins Spiel.

Wenn ich denn mehr Zeit für nettige Sachen hätte, würde ich euch ja gerne fluten.
Aber das dauert noch ein bischen, das Leben setzt manchmal große Härten und Entbehrungen im Durchhalten und Erledigen vordringlicher Dinge, wie Familie und Behausung.
Ohne Werkstatt macht das Leben eigentlich keinen wirklichen bzw. wirkenden Sinn.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - der Minimax mit einer richtigen Angelrolle...
Schönes Bild..


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow - der Minimax mit einer richtigen Angelrolle...


Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Was möchtest Du damit sagen, rhinefisher?
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du verstehst uns doch schon eigentlich sehr wohl, diese Rolle kommt aus dem Olymp bzw. dem Omorimojo.
Damit wird nie wieder jemand über eine Mitchell ernstlich lästern, selbst wenn du sie daneben legst oder mit aufbaust. 

Da stecken auch bei mir (und vielen anderen) nun 44 Jahre währende Einsatzerfahrung und Lebenszeit und Glück drin.

Das ist z.B. mehr, als die letzten 3 auf Ewigkeit bedachten DE-Staatsgebilde überhaupt durchgehalten haben. 
Selbst das letzte neueste Kaiserreich davor ist mit 47 Jahren bald schon überholt.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da stecken auch bei mir (und vielen anderen) nun 44 Jahre währende Einsatzerfahrung und Lebenszeit und Glück drin.


Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut, und sie passt ganz wunderbar zu Rute und Methode. Einziger Nachteil bisher: Obwohl vom Vorbesitzer nie gewartet, schnurrt sie sanft&sauber wie out of the Box- dabei würde ich ihr so gerne eine kleine Pflegekur angedeihen lassen.
Übrigens hast Du den Fisch weit zu großzügig bemessen, der Bursche hatte höggschtens 40, wenn überhaupt. Noch ein Vorzug der 2400: Ihre kleine, fast zart anmutende Gestalt.

Es ärgert mich nur manchmal, wenn bestimmte Sticheleien ad infinitum wiederholt werden, bzw. wenn es offenbar nur möglich ist, seine Zuneigung zu einer Sache durch die Abwertung einer anderen auszudrücken. Dich meine ich nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut, und sie passt ganz wunderbar zu Rute und Methode. Einziger Nachteil bisher: Obwohl vom Vorbesitzer nie gewartet, schnurrt sie sanft&sauber wie out of the Box- dabei würde ich ihr so gerne eine kleine Pflegekur angedeihen lassen.
> Übrigens hast Du den Fisch weit zu großzügig bemessen, der Bursche hatte höggschtens 40, wenn überhaupt. Noch ein Vorzug der 2400: Ihre kleine, fast zart anmutende Gestalt.
> 
> Es ärgert mich nur manchmal, wenn bestimmte Sticheleien ad infinitum wiederholt werden, bzw. wenn es offenbar nur möglich ist, seine Zuneigung zu einer Sache durch die Abwertung einer anderen auszudrücken. Dich meine ich nicht.


Da siehste mal wie optimistisch und emotional mir das Bild gefällt, sogar die Fische werden größer! 
Und ich habe gar nicht die Technik erwähnt und fokussiert und schräg gesmiled ...
Die Pflegekur hat sie sicher verdient, oder da war schon vorher einer mal sehr bemüht. Mindestens nachschauen bei Gelegenheit muss sein.

Das mit den Rollensticheleien hatten wir ja leider schon zuviel, das muss und darf nicht sein.
Was passieren kann, dass dir jetzt das Gegenteil "blüht", lauter unendlich neugierige kontemplative Angler und Passanten am Wasser und viele mehr 
Aber auch dafür gibt es eine Lösung.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich nur manchmal, wenn bestimmte Sticheleien ad infinitum wiederholt werden,.


Über den Neid der Besitzlosen muß man sich nicht mal aufregen. 

Und ein dickes Petri für den Kollegen Jonnie.


----------



## hester

Minimax schrieb:


> Die kenne ich aus Fangberichten von Dir- die kleine elegante Pose ist wirklich toll, ein Miniavon, genau richtig für den Zweck.
> 
> hester also nen Stillwater Blue im Fliessgewässer stelle ich mir wirklich sehr schwierig vor zu angeln- und die hat ja die feinste Nadeldünne Antenne von allen. Abgesehen von der (Un) Sichtbarkeit in Distanz und bewegter Oberfläche stelle ich mir auch vor, das diese leicht bricht, wenn man sie strömumgsgerecht top-and-bottom befestigt?


Oh man bin ich bescheuert, ich werde alt. Die Stillwater Blue ist wirklich die ungeeigneste Pose, ich habe die Drift Beater gemeint. Aus Alterstorheit sag ich immer Stillwater Blue und meine die Driftbeater. Mea Culpa, ich bitte das Ükel um Vergebung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei emotional besetzten Themen insbesondere vom derart hoher Intensität 
muss man bei entstehenden Übersprungshandlungen, Entgleisungen oder Mißverständnissen
schon irgendwie bedacht mit klar kommen, sonst schaukelt sich sowas immer mehr auf.

Emotionen  sind an sich schon öfter schaisse - nämlich wenn sie auf disharmonische andere Emotionen  stoßen.
Deswegen ist die Kunst der Stoik und das Ausblenden von Emotionen gar nicht das schlechteste, reine Ratio ist schon öfter was feines.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute und allseits ein lautes Petri in die Runde. Mein Gott, beim Überfliegen der Beiträge sehe ich wieder so viele Fische, Geschichten und tolle Bilder. Da wird mir bewust wie lange ich nicht mehr los war und wie lange ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr los komme.
Die Umzugspläne nehmen Form an, begehbarer Kühlschrank für meine Holde und neue Sofagarnitur sind geordert und auf dem Weg. Die küche ist verkauft sofern der Käufer denn abholt.
Nun stelle ich mit Erschrecken fest wie kein so ein gewöhnlicher Keller denn ist und wie viel Angelzeugs man denn in 1,5 Garagen lagern kann .
Also muss was weg. einiges passt nicht mehr zum neuen Revier, einiges nicht zur steilen Kellertreppe und einiges habe ich nie richtig genutzt oder langer nicht mehr genutzt.
Ehe ich alles bei "was letzte preis?" verkaufe hier einmal eine Auswahl was ich heute so aussortiert habe. Wer Interesse hat kann mir gerne ein PN schreiben:

Ruten/Rollen
Argon Feeder 3,90m CW 50 -150g mit Alegra 6000 Rolle neuwertig (2-3 mal gefischt)
Viper catfish 3,00m CW 200-500g mit uniCat Destroyer 2 mit 0,50er Geflecht neuwertig (1mal gefischt)
Daiwa Theory Match 4,20m CW10-40g mit Shimano Aero GT 4000 gut gefischt ist nen Oldie
2x Korum Barbel 12FT 1,75 lbs mit Shimano Baitrunner ST 4000FB absolut neuwertig, war nur 1 mal im Einsatz (sollte dieses Jahr meine ruhrbarbe bringen)

Equipment:
Korum Supalite shelter  (neuwertig)
Lucx popup Zelt (unbenutzt   )
Lucx Brolly Schirmzelt Wiesel inklusive Front mit Fenstern (normal genutzt)
Lucx Zelt Tiger 1-3 Mann Zelt

diverse Bivytables
Fox duralite Chair
Comoran Pro carp chair
Anaconda carpchair II
alle gut genutzt

jrc stealth x-lite levelbed (nur 6kg und nur einmal als Gästebett genutzt)

unbenutzte Kochplatte mit Koffer
wenig benutzt Mini-Zelt-Heizung mit Gasampullen und Tasche

und ganz schweren Herzens

Preston Inception Sitz-Kiepe mit vielen Anbauteilen, stromshield sidetray standard, zusätzlichen Drehsitz, Dutch Feederarm, langen Teleskopbeinen, Footplate, Ersatzbeinen, zusätzlichen Laden usw. Das meiste davon erst letztes Jahr erworben.

Wer in der Nähe von Bochum wohnt kann sich das ganze Gerödel ja auch gerne angucken...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Aus Alterstorheit sag ich immer Stillwater Blue und meine die Driftbeater. Mea Culpa, ich bitte das Ükel um Vergebung.


Da bist du nicht alleine, die seltsamen besonders britischen Namen nach mir nicht wirklich bekannten britischen Flüssen und Landschaften mag ich mir gar nicht merken, das kann nur schief gehen.

Ohne direkte *Vergleichsmustertabelle* wird das eh nichts richtiges, das wäre eine gute Ergänzung des Friedfischforums mit einer *Posentypentabelle*,
mit Skizze und Foto, evtl. diversen Namen dazu und einer eindeutigen Durchnummerierung. Wer sich da berufen fühlt ... 

Geometrisch ist da (für mich) vergleichsweise viel einfacher, Länge, Durchmesser, Stab, Zylinder, Kugel, Scheibe, Kreis, Ellipse, Olive, Tropfen, Rhombus, usw.
das sind schöne lange bewährte Begriffe, die auch zum beschreiben einer Pose taugen, denn die ist grundsätzlich sehr einfach und hat selten mehr als 3 Parts.
Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann aber so 

Eigennamen z.B. finde ich viel sinnvoller, Georgs Baumpose, Jasons 2.Wickelpose oder Minimax' Jonnyfloater, ...
die finde ich richtig gut zu merken. 

Solange verweigere ich mich den seltsamen "orginalen" Namen, und das mit immer mehr wachsenden Altersstarrsinn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Da wird mir bewust wie lange ich nicht mehr los war und wie lange ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr los komme.
> Die Umzugspläne nehmen Form an, begehbarer Kühlschrank für meine Holde und neue Sofagarnitur sind geordert und auf dem Weg. Die küche ist verkauft sofern der Käufer denn abholt.
> Nun stelle ich mit Erschrecken fest wie kein so ein gewöhnlicher Keller denn ist und wie viel Angelzeugs man denn in 1,5 Garagen lagern kann .
> Also muss was weg. einiges passt nicht mehr zum neuen Revier, einiges nicht zur steilen Kellertreppe und einiges habe ich nie richtig genutzt oder langer nicht mehr genutzt.


Mein Mitgefühl bei dieser schwierigen angelarmen Zeit eines Umzuges! 
Und dem üblen Tun des Ausräumes und Aufteilens wegen weg tun müssen.

Logisch ist es ja an sich super einfach , wenn man immer was dazu kauft, wird es immer mehr.
Irgendwann ist es dann zuviel, so wie ganz sicher jeder Platz irgendwann voll wird.
Nur will dass das Anglerseelchen oder eben das Täckleäffchen nicht so richtig einsehen, und hofft wohl immer wieder auf ein neues Raumwunder.

P.S.: Ich schätze - dank Slappys direktem Hinweis nochmal, du bist mit dem Aussortieren noch längst nicht durch, nur 5 Ruten/Rolle ...


----------



## Slappy

In 1,5 Garagen ist halt wirklich viel Platz.....  Wenn die Sachen nicht so sperrig und dadurch der Versand so teuer wäre.....


----------



## rustaweli

Ganz dickes Petri Minimax , Respekt bei diesem Wetter! Danke auch für die tollen Berichte geomas , schade das es nicht sein sollte!
Bei mir weiß ich auch nicht so recht wie es zum Jahresende hin noch wird. Budget reicht nicht für einen neuen, gescheiten Thermoanzug sowie meine schon länger gewünschte Huchencombo. Somit fallen die Ziegenbärtigen und Rotdonaudöbel schon Mal raus, sowie längere Ansitze. Hinzu Faktor Zeit...
Habe mir für kurze Fenster eine 800er 150Gramm Rolle plus passender Tatanka Schnur von Tubertini zugelegt. Extra für kurze Fenster und meiner geliebten UL Fischerei, Ihr wißt ja.  So ganz komme ich halt nicht von los. Heute kurz ne Stunde genutzt, feinste Gerätschaft, Köder nur bis max 5cm und Gesamtgewichte unter 5Gramm. Ging aber absolut nix. Keine Brasse, kein Rotäuglein, kein Dickkopf. Hoffte auf einen Bericht im UL Thread, naja, egal.
Tolle Kombo Minimax und wünsche Euch allen einen tollen 1. Advent!


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mein Mitgefühl bei dieser schwierigen angelarmen Zeit eines Umzuges!
> Und dem üblen Tun des Ausräumes und Aufteilens wegen weg tun müssen.
> 
> Logisch ist es ja an sich super einfach , wenn man immer was dazu kauft, wird es immer mehr.
> Irgendwann ist es dann zuviel, so wie ganz sicher jeder Platz irgendwann voll wird.
> Nur will dass das Anglerseelchen oder eben das Täckleäffchen nicht so richtig einsehen, und hofft wohl immer wieder auf ein neues Raumwunder.
> 
> P.S.: Ich schätze - dank Slappys direktem Hinweis nochmal, du bist mit dem Aussortieren noch längst nicht durch, nur 5 Ruten/Rolle ...


ich muß zugeben ich habe in den letzten Jahren wirklich sehr viel Zeugs gekauft und ausprobiert, teilweise auch einfach nur um es zu haben. Dazu kam dann das wegen Corona "überflüssige" Urlaubsgeld... Das rächt sich jetzt. Na ja war auch keine Dauerzustand  Selbst das was ich jetzt mitnehme ist wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr wie ich jemals brauche...


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri zum wunderschönen Döbel, die Ambidex-Rolle steht ihm ausgezeichnet, lieber Minimax!

Tja, lieber Skyduck, die Probleme mit dem Anhäufen von Sachen kenne ich. Hoffentlich finden die überzähligen Schätze ein gutes neues Zuhause.

Viel Erfolg beim nächsten Einsatz Deiner UL-Combo, lieber Rusty! Im Moment läufts wohl überall eher zäh.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> ich muß zugeben ich habe in den letzten Jahren wirklich sehr viel Zeugs gekauft und ausprobiert, teilweise auch einfach nur um es zu haben.



Ich habe mir eine zeitlang nach jeder erledigten Projektarbeit eine Rute geschenkt, davon ca. 6 jedes Jahr, nur ein paar Jährchen lang.
Sogar mal eine Zeit bei bzw. nach langen Autoreisen eine für die Ticketfreiheit (das war sogar richtig günstig), und natürlich die sonstigen anderen Gelegenheiten wie Burzeltag, und natürlich auch noch die Reserve dazu nachbestellt.
Hat alles sehr gut funktioniert bislang, aber nun muss umgeschichtet werden und damit auch ausgedünnt.

Vor allem vielfältigste diverseste Ruten und Rollen nerven mich nun, mehr als 2,3,4 oder gar 5 von derselben Rute oder Rolle, die kommen einfach zusammen wohin oder werden auf 2 Standorte aufgeteilt, und das ist im Kopf und Lager effektiv nur ein verbrauchter Platz.
Sprich, genug von dem gutem Zeug in wenigen Varianten oder ideal einer Serie ist eine probate Lösung!

Den richtigen Abnehmerkreis und gute Pflegeeltern  dürftest du hier ja reichlich finden.


----------



## geomas

Schwierig wirds nur, wenn man wie in meinem Fall gerne auch mal aus sentimentalen Gründen mit technisch minderwertigem Gerät („Vintage”) fischt und dann wieder mit moderner Rute. Irgendwas um 30 „leichte Grundruten” aller Art habe ich wohl angehäuft. 
Da kommts schon mal vor, daß ich nicht weiß, womit ich jetzt für die kurze Feierabend-Session zum Fluß nebenan stapfen soll und es dann aus Entscheidungsschwäche ganz lasse...


----------



## Minimax

Oha,
Im Ükel wird geschrieben - leider habe ich kaum Zeit, und es gibt soviel interessantes, muss ich heut nacht/morgen nachholen.

#Posentypen Ein Kleiner Posenvergleichsthread ähnlich dem Hakenthread oder dem (leider ganz vergessenen) Montagenthread wäre ne tolle Sache- so könnten wir auch Schwarm/Ükelwissen weitergeben. Superidee, lasst uns mal da als Club dranbleiben.

#Angeltour. Es blieb bei dem Einen Fisch- aber ich will dennoch berichten, denn auch so ein Gruselkaltgrautag ist mit zweidrei einfachen Prinzipien gut zu nutzen. 

#Stirnrunzeln Danke für Die mässigenden Worte- Der Moment kam, und ist auch wieder gegangen, wie ein herbstliches Blatt, das einen Moment die Schnur streift und dann weitergetrieben wird.

#Tackleüberschuss: Schade, skyduck Das Du Dein Archiv verkleinern musst, aber vielen Dank das Du uns hier als erste unterrichtest- noch viel Geduld und Nerven wünsch ich Dir bei dem Umzugsstress. rustaweli Vielleicht lässt sich zumindest hinsichtlich des Thermoanzugs da was machen- gib mir einzwei Tage, bzw. deine ungefähre Körpergröße und Konstitutionstyp.

Herzlich, 
Euer
Minimax
Poah jetzt muss ich aber schnell Mrs. M. meine Aufwertung machen


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Euer
> Minimax
> Poah jetzt muss ich aber schnell Mrs. M. meine Aufwertung machen


Du meintes sicherlich "Aufwartung"


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Du meintes sicherlich "Aufwartung"


Ja genau, das wars!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Budget reicht nicht für .... sowie meine schon länger gewünschte Huchencombo. Somit fallen die Ziegenbärtigen und Rotdonaudöbel schon Mal raus,


Also bei einer speziellen Huchencombo lässt sich sehr sehr viel Geld sparen, was die Wunschrealisierung viel erreichbarer macht.
Oder den notwendigen Thermoanzug möglich macht, ohne ist die Rute auch wohl nichts wert.

Etwas zu lange Ruten bieten günstige Möglichkeiten, ein gutes Stück je vorne und hinten kürzer geschnitten (z.B. 3m auf 2,8m) sind sie mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick schnell selber passend gemacht und bei dem groben Gewerk auch noch sehr gut für einen Einstieg machbar, man liegt ja je nach Ködergusto bei echten WGs 3oz 80g oder gar 4oz 120g. Günstige Ruten/Blanks tun in den hohen WG-Klassen immer besser (!), oft nur ab Werk mit einigen Aufbaufehlern versehen.
Und dann hochindividuell begrifft sogar besser passend für den schnell mal fiesen Winterjob, da kann man gar nicht anspruchsvoll genug sein, z.B. "Pfui Metall!".
Das gilt für Ziegenbärte und andere Winterangelei genauso.
So ein langer Duplon ist nicht teuer, selbst gewünschter sehr guter Kork kann noch günstig sein, auch in 27mm. Wenn der Griff ab Werk eh zu lang ausfällt, passt es dann oft richtig gut.
Die kleinen Ringlein vorne gegen Eisbildung passend austauschen ist auch nicht so unmöglich. Oder die schwer beringte veraltete Rutengurke passt jetzt gerade erst. Das Eis-Ringe-Problem wird erst bei Hardcore-Wetter und Sonnenuntergang so richtig wichtig, muss man nicht unbedingt, Monofil und Schnurfett sind auch eine Option.

Das ist aber ein separates Thema, wofür ein separater Thread Sinn machen täte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Schwierig wirds nur, wenn man wie in meinem Fall gerne auch mal aus sentimentalen Gründen mit technisch minderwertigem Gerät („Vintage”) fischt und dann wieder mit moderner Rute. Irgendwas um 30 „leichte Grundruten” aller Art habe ich wohl angehäuft.
> Da kommts schon mal vor, daß ich nicht weiß, womit ich jetzt für die kurze Feierabend-Session zum Fluß nebenan stapfen soll und es dann aus Entscheidungsschwäche ganz lasse...


Ich empfehle gegen Entscheidungsschwäche z.B. einen Ruten-/Combo Ausführungsstundenplan und danach in Spalten immer abhaken!
Einfache Liste reicht auch.
Eine Mehrfachbelegung einer Rutentype ist gar nicht verkehrt, kein Quatsch oder sinnlos. Sondern erlaubt langes ausprobieren, sich damit weiterentwickeln und nach feinen Abstufungen das richtige Gerät für den Tag zu finden.

Ich ordne meine Ruten alle bestimmten Gewässertypen und Orten zu,
oder sie müssen in das Bastelbündel als aufzuarbeiten oder nicht verkaufbarer Low-Price Schrott (=Zapfenware),
oder in das besonders trickreiche Verkauf-Zwischenlagerbündel (Ruten mit Vor+Nachnamen). Das macht sehr viel Sinn, weil man da unbesorgter was hin abstellt. 
Ich werde da noch überall auf jede einen Datumsaufkleber spendieren, in Folge mit dem zukünftigen Hinweis, ab wo nicht mehr benutzt.

Damit ist der Haufen schon mal sehr geteilt.
Im Moment nur auf 3 besuchbare Gewässergruppen. Für ein 4. in Schweden und mit Boot bleiben die Sachen einfach separat stehen, bis denn mal wieder.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Da kommts schon mal vor, daß ich nicht weiß, womit ich jetzt für die kurze Feierabend-Session zum Fluß nebenan stapfen soll und es dann aus dasganz lasse...


das mit der Entscheidungsschwäche kenne ich, nur mir könnte es nie passieren das ich deswegen nicht zum Wasser gehe, für diesen fall habe ich im Auto immer eine gutundbillig Rute liegen, oder wie jetzt im Winter steht 1 Futteral mit Rucksackstuhl in der nähe der Haustüre, also kurz geschaut was ich mitnehmen möchte, fällt mir nix ein oder kann mich nicht entscheiden, ab ohne( mit dem1en Futteral Rucksackstuhl) ins Auto und zum Fluss,


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha,
> Im Ükel wird geschrieben - leider habe ich kaum Zeit, und es gibt soviel interessantes, muss ich heut nacht/morgen nachholen.
> 
> #Posentypen Ein Kleiner Posenvergleichsthread ähnlich dem Hakenthread oder dem (leider ganz vergessenen) Montagenthread wäre ne tolle Sache- so könnten wir auch Schwarm/Ükelwissen weitergeben. Superidee, lasst uns mal da als Club dranbleiben.
> 
> #Angeltour. Es blieb bei dem Einen Fisch- aber ich will dennoch berichten, denn auch so ein Gruselkaltgrautag ist mit zweidrei einfachen Prinzipien gut zu nutzen.
> 
> #Stirnrunzeln Danke für Die mässigenden Worte- Der Moment kam, und ist auch wieder gegangen, wie ein herbstliches Blatt, das einen Moment die Schnur streift und dann weitergetrieben wird.
> 
> #Tackleüberschuss: Schade, skyduck Das Du Dein Archiv verkleinern musst, aber vielen Dank das Du uns hier als erste unterrichtest- noch viel Geduld und Nerven wünsch ich Dir bei dem Umzugsstress. rustaweli Vielleicht lässt sich zumindest hinsichtlich des Thermoanzugs da was machen- gib mir einzwei Tage, bzw. deine ungefähre Körpergröße und Konstitutionstyp.
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax
> Poah jetzt muss ich aber schnell Mrs. M. meine Aufwertung machen


185cm, ca 95 kg, durchtrainiert , bzw gute Restbestände von Jugend an bis vor "kurzem". Bin von Jemandem aus der Nachbarschaft ein beliebtes Protomodel. Er klingelt regelmäßig. Hat eine eigene Textilfirma, Basics und Werkskleidung. Er liebt mich mich, da ich typisch europäisch wäre. Irgendwo zwischen L und XL.
Was mir nur zu denken gibt -  bei all seinen Korrekturen und Bildern ist nie mein Gesicht zu sehen, in Katalögen bin ich auch nie.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also bei einer speziellen Huchencombo lässt sich sehr sehr viel Geld sparen, was die Wunschrealisierung viel erreichbarer macht.
> Oder den notwendigen Thermoanzug möglich macht, ohne ist die Rute auch wohl nichts wert.
> 
> Etwas zu lange Ruten bieten günstige Möglichkeiten, ein gutes Stück je vorne und hinten kürzer geschnitten (z.B. 3m auf 2,8m) sind sie mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick schnell selber passend gemacht und bei dem groben Gewerk auch noch sehr gut für einen Einstieg machbar, man liegt ja je nach Ködergusto bei echten WGs 3oz 80g oder gar 4oz 120g. Günstige Ruten/Blanks tun in den hohen WG-Klassen immer besser (!), oft nur ab Werk mit einigen Aufbaufehlern versehen.
> Und dann hochindividuell begrifft sogar besser passend für den schnell mal fiesen Winterjob, da kann man gar nicht anspruchsvoll genug sein, z.B. "Pfui Metall!".
> Das gilt für Ziegenbärte und andere Winterangelei genauso.
> So ein langer Duplon ist nicht teuer, selbst gewünschter sehr guter Kork kann noch günstig sein, auch in 27mm. Wenn der Griff ab Werk eh zu lang ausfällt, passt es dann oft richtig gut.
> Die kleinen Ringlein vorne gegen Eisbildung passend austauschen ist auch nicht so unmöglich. Oder die schwer beringte veraltete Rutengurke passt jetzt gerade erst. Das Eis-Ringe-Problem wird erst bei Hardcore-Wetter und Sonnenuntergang so richtig wichtig, muss man nicht unbedingt, Monofil und Schnurfett sind auch eine Option.
> 
> Das ist aber ein separates Thema, wofür ein separater Thread Sinn machen täte.


Wenn es nur so einfach wäre. Beim Huchen sind bei mir bis auf 2 Marken alle raus. Ne kräftige Rute, klar, aber nicht zu steif wie beim Wels oder Bigbait Hecht. Fast parabolisch muß sie sein. Der Huchen ist speziell im Drill. Dann wohl der wichtigste Aspekt - stark, muß mitgehen, sowie eine sehr weiche Spitze zwecks der speziellen Art der Köderaufnahme vom Donaulachs.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich nur manchmal, wenn bestimmte Sticheleien ad infinitum wiederholt werden, bzw. wenn es offenbar nur möglich ist, seine Zuneigung zu einer Sache durch die Abwertung einer anderen auszudrücken. Dich meine ich nicht.


Die alten Mitchellrollen sind gute Rollen. Tolles Bild von Döbel mit der Ambidex. Petri Heil, mein Lieber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler  und Thomas. - ja, so eine Griffbereit-Combo hab ich auch. 
Im Prinzip sogar zwei - einmal die wunderbare Balzer Edition Winklepicker + 1000er Shimano für die wirklich sehr feine Angelei und die etwas kräftigere Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker mit ner 1003 Ninja. Und an Kleinkram brauche ich ja letztlich nicht viel: ein oder zwei Briefchen Haken, ein paar DS-Blei und die üblichen Sachen wie Hakenlöser und Knüppel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn es nur so einfach wäre. Beim Huchen sind bei mir bis auf 2 Marken alle raus. Ne kräftige Rute, klar, aber nicht zu steif wie beim Wels oder Bigbait Hecht. Fast parabolisch muß sie sein. Der Huchen ist speziell im Drill. Dann wohl der wichtigste Aspekt - stark, muß mitgehen, sowie eine sehr weiche Spitze zwecks der speziellen Art der Köderaufnahme vom Donaulachs.


Ups, das ist ja noch seltsamer mit "sehr weiche Spitze" , bei richtig Kunstköder-raubenden schnellen Forellen könnte ich das bisher nie gebrauchen, sondern gerne das Gegenteil, recht harte Spitze, aber geschmeidige Länge.  
Klingt alles geschriebene sehr nach einem Fall genau für Mister Globe Daiwa als der Mastershop für nachgiebige Ruten.
Die Frage ist dann nur, welche Ködergewichte und Schnurdicken setzt du ein?
Für 3oz 9ft fallen mir aus dem Stehgreif einige Superruten für unter 100 ein, die ich gut kenne.
Für 4oz sind das selbstgeschnitzte Powerstöcke, das passt dann wohl nicht, außer zum direkt rausstippen! 

Wir sollten dafür auf PN gehen, wenn du das vertiefen willst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler  und Thomas. - ja, so eine Griffbereit-Combo hab ich auch.
> Im Prinzip sogar zwei - einmal die wunderbare Balzer Edition Winklepicker + 1000er Shimano für die wirklich sehr feine Angelei und die etwas kräftigere Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker mit ner 1003 Ninja. Und an Kleinkram brauche ich ja letztlich nicht viel: ein oder zwei Briefchen Haken, ein paar DS-Blei und die üblichen Sachen wie Hakenlöser und Knüppel.


Ja, wenn die fast immer passen täten, dann reingestellt je in ein Futteral und parat hingestellt. 
Dann kannste auch blinde Kuh spielen und dich drehen.  
Zu Fuss ist es für den Kurztrip ja egal, und du hast doch genügend Platz #"Ladelänge" im Auto für den Ferntrip, da gingen doch auch mehrere mit, notfalls je nach Parkplatzgegend getarnte Futterale in Inneneinrichtung.

Ich habe fast immer ein großes 1,6m Dreifachfutteral vom Behr am Start, da geht alles bis 8 Ruten 6 Rollen rein, und das nehme ich einfach mit, wird immer in der Angelzeit bereit gehalten, entspanne nur die Schnur/Ruten und die Spitzenschützer.
Mit nur einer Rute auswählen würde ich ja wahnsinnig werden , würde ich auch nicht loskommen, zumal ich eigentlich überall stark wechselnde Verhältnisse und diverseste Fischarten habe, oft genau eine Fischart hoch aktiv ist, und die anderen nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

Mein herzlichstes Petri geht an die Herren geomas und Minimax, mit Dank für die schönen Illustrationen eurer Trips.

Zu den verschiedenen Posentypen gab es in der Blinker mal eine Artikelreihe von Drennan, in der die einzelnen Typen mit ihren gedachten Einsatzzwecken ausführlich beschrieben wurden. Vielleicht böte sich eine Zusammenfassung davon als Einleitung für einen solchen Posenvergleichsthread an. Wer interessiert an den Artikel ist, der kann sich gern vertrauensvoll an mich wenden - es gibt sicherlich Wege, die Artikel anderen Ükeln zukommen zu lassen...

PS: Slappy: Du hast Post...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Was möchtest Du damit sagen, rhinefisher?
> Minimax


Vielleicht dass eine Mitchell 300, nein, eigentlich jede Mitchell dieser Zeit, eine ganz wundervoll anzuschauende Rolle von unerhörter Robustheit und Historie ist, aber eine Ambidex eben den Charm der Siebziger verkörpert, jener Zeit, zu der die Autos endlich fahrbar wurden.......
Ausserdem passt dieses herrliche Blau sehr gut zu deiner neuen Rute...
Nie, aber wirklich niemals mehr, werde ich deine Gefühle mit irgendwelchen Lästereien über deine Gerätschaften verletzen - versprochen...


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nie, aber wirklich niemals mehr, werde ich deine Gefühle mit irgendwelchen Lästereien über deine Gerätschaften verletzen - versprochen...


Damit triffst Du bei mir einen sehr sensiblen Kern! 
Allgemein vermisse ich immer mehr die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz des Anderen. Das frißt mich schon länger innerlich auf, derzeit ganz extrem. Seit 2'15 rum ist alles schlimm aus meiner Sicht. Früher war ich sehr aktiv für eine bessere, tolerante, friedliche, gerechtere Welt. Was ich mittlerweile sehe, ist genau das Gegenteil dessen worauf ich hoffte, hinarbeitete. Ob eigene Angelvorlieben, Impfmeinung, Politik, andere Vorlieben, Sichtweisen, Ansichten, Lebensart. Es ist kaum noch ein normaler Meinungsaustausch möglich. Es geht nur noch um das eigene Bild und der Nichtakzeptanz von Abweichungen. Statt mehr Miteinander nur noch ein Gegen. Kaum noch sachlicher Diskurs. Aus bunt wird einheitliches Grau. Das gar unter Normalos, im Kleinen wie Großen. Schwurbler, verblendete Idiologen oder gar Faschisten zählen dabei nicht. 
Laßt uns alle doch über das Andersein freuen, die Vielfalt begrüßen. 
Allein den Glauben daran verliere ich immer mehr. Für mich gibt es ein absolutes, heißgeliebtes Dreigestirn. Heine, Schiller sowie Casper David Friedrich. Mit letzterem halte ich es momentan immer mehr, traurigerweise. 
"Früher galt ich bei Anderen, jetzt gelte ich mir selbst etwas. Viele ziehen das erste, wenige das zweite vor." 
Vor allem aber: 
"Ihr nennt mich Menschenfeind, weil ich Gesellschaft meide. Ihr irret Euch, ich liebe sie! Doch um die Menschen nicht zu hassen, muß ich den Umgang unterlassen." 

Laßt uns hier wenigstens eine Insel des bunten, friedlichen Miteinander bewahren! 

Puh, das war jetzt ein adventliches Sonntagswort eines zum Wetter passenden, grauen Gemüts.
Sorry!


----------



## Niklas32

Endlich mal wieder los zum feedern. 
Im Kühlschrank habe ich noch eine offene Dose Ananas gefunden. Die habe ich mit liquid und Haferflocken püriert und dann dem Futter beigegeben. Riecht auf jeden Fall mächtig lecker. Mal schauen ob es was bringt. Das Wasser ist zumindest eisig kalt.
Meinen neuen Karpfenstuhl habe ich auch dabei. Irre Bequem und schön warm ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Un-cool, hoffentlich warm genug!


----------



## Slappy

Astacus74 ,du bist wieder aktiv. 
Wie ist die OP gelaufen?


----------



## Astacus74

Jap wieder zuhause, muß aber erst mal nachlesen und mich um meine Familie kümmern Details später 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Jap wieder zuhause, muß aber erst mal nachlesen und mich um meine Familie kümmern Details später
> 
> Gruß Frank


Müsste die Familie sich nicht um dich kümmern? Aber du scheinst alles gut überstanden haben. Sehr schön.
Niklas32 ,wie ist dein Ansitz gelaufen? Am Teich bei den Temperaturen scheint mir nicht einfach.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Niklas32

Jason schrieb:


> Niklas32 ,wie ist dein Ansitz gelaufen? Am Teich bei den Temperaturen scheint mit nicht einfach.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Leider erfolglos. Nicht einen einzigen zupfer gab es. Demnach war es das wohl dieses Jahr mit dem Feedern für mich.


----------



## Jason

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Leider erfolglos. Nicht einen einzigen zupfer gab es. Demnach war es das wohl dieses Jahr mit dem Feedern für mich.


Nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag. Mit den kühlen Tagen werden die Fische träge. Dann zieh den Blinker durchs Wasser, irgendwas kommt schon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Sieht super aus bei Dir, Niklas32  - schade, daß der Ansitz „anglerisch ereignislos” blieb.



Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich morgen zum Döbel-Flüßchen fahren soll. Das prognostizierte Wetter ist mit „naja” hoffentlich ausreichend umschrieben. 
Aber strahlender Sonnenschein wäre mir auch irgendwie nicht recht, was die Fangaussichten angeht. Habe vorhin noch eine weitere Variante Limburger besorgt. Plan wäre wieder, ordentlich Strecke zu machen und in erster Linie Stellen mit etwas weniger Strömung und dafür mit „Cover” zu befischen.
Und zwar lädschernd. Und vermutlich mal an einem anderen Flußabschnitt, ein paar Dörfer weiter.


----------



## Niklas32

Ja, werde auch nur das Feedern nach hinten stellen. Die alljährliche Forellenpuffangelei, Spinnfischen und Hechtangeln mit Köfi stehen noch an.

Dann viel Erfolg morgen geomas


----------



## Astacus74

nu haben alle was von Papa gehabt einschließlich der beiden Dackel...
und noch mal Danke an Alle die mir gute Besserung* gewünscht haben 

So ein kurzer Bericht

Bruch am Unterarmknochen (Processus Coronoidus links) das ganze wurde operiert, gerichtet und mit 3 Schrauben gesichert
schmerzmäßig nehm ich seit Samstagnachmittag nichts mehr irgendwie war das nicht meins (leichter Schmerz und irgendwie zugedrönt)
nu ist nur noch ab und zu leichter Schmerz  aber alles gut, nur 6 Wochen warten das der Knochen angewachsen ist.
vorher Physio und dann geht es wieder ran so der Plan.
Zur Zeit bin ich guter Dinge das das klappt.  

Gruß Frank


* ich weiß nicht ob das bei mir möglich ist... 

P.s. Erschreckend war nur das auf 40 Patienten 3 Krankenschwestern kamen die machen einen klasse Job Hut ab trotz Zeitdruck immer freundlich
und hilfsbereit


----------



## geomas

Na dann wünsche ich Dir ne planmäßige Heilung, Frank! 
Kommst Du ohne Gips aus?


(Zum Thema Belastung von Krankenschwestern und Pflegepersonal generell könnte man sicher mehrere eigene Foren aufmachen. 
Teilweise unglaublich, was auf dem Rücken der Pflegenden abgeladen wird.)


----------



## Astacus74

Nur eine Gipsschiene, alle zwei Tage Verbandwechsel (großes Pflaster) nach 12 Tagen Fäden raus und dann Ellenbogencast


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nur eine Gipsschiene, alle zwei Tage Verbandwechsel (großes Pflaster) nach 12 Tagen Fäden raus und dann Ellenbogencast
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Nicht übertreiben! Schön das Du es hinter Dir hast, ich wünsche Dir eine gute und rasche Besserung,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Astacus74 
Gute Besserung!

Glückwunsch zu den gewonnenen Ruten Minimax !
Mögen die Karpfen mit dir sein.

Ein Petri Heil allen Ükels die es ans Wasser schaffen.


----------



## geomas

Ha, Glückwunsch zu den kräftigen 12-Füßern, lieber Minimax! 

Ich werde jetzt mal starten, das Wetter ist seltsam hier - mal sehen, wie sich das Döbel-Flüßchen weiter im Landesinneren präsentiert.
Rute #1 ist wieder die 8ft Darent Valley, ne 12ft-Zweitrute habe ich für den Fall der Fälle dabei. Und Käse, Käse, Käse.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Astacus74
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Glückwunsch zu den gewonnenen Ruten Minimax !
> Mögen die Karpfen mit dir sein.
> 
> Ein Petri Heil allen Ükels die es ans Wasser schaffen.


Danke Dir für die Glückwünsche, auch den vielen anderen Jungs an anderen Stellen.
Tja, ich war ja wie vom Donner gerührt, da klickt man in aller Unschuld an, und plötzlich ist der Rutenwald wieder größer. Schwere zweigeteilte 12füsser, was mach ich nur mit denen? Minimax mit Festblei und Boillies? Oder Frolic? Oder unükeliges? Mir fällt schon was ein


----------



## geomas

Die ersten Swimd machten einen guten Eindruck, "produzieren" aber nicht. Die Sonne scheint kräftig, der Wind ist mittlerweile stärker geworden.
Allemal besser als Home-Office.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri dir dann, geomas und versuch sie zu überlisten. 
Astacus74 Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## geomas

Endlich der erste Fisch: Ein agiler 41er Dickkopf auf Limburger (fette Variante).


----------



## Skott

PETRI Georg!   Werden die Chubs mit zunehmendem Fettgehalt des Köderkäse eigentlich größer??


----------



## Tricast

Was ist das für ein Shit Storm in den social media Gruppen? Kann mich mal jemand aufklären? Es geht wohl um 2 Karpfenruten gleich beim ersten Türchen und ein gewisser Herr "Minimax" soll da wohl involviert sein.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Bericht vom Wasser: also der Limburger mit 50% Fett hat wieder Fisch gebracht. Aber zäh lief es schon.
War gegen 10.30 Uhr am Wasser, an einem anderen Abschnitt des Flüßchens. Habe an den jeweiligen Swims immer erst ein paar Bröckchen Käse (meist Harzer) eingeworfen und dann die Stelle befischt. Als Rute diente wieder die handliche Darent Valley, die nach wie vor meine Döbelrute Nr. 1 ist. Dazu ne Shimano Aero 4010 mit 0,18er Stroft GTM und meist eine simple Montage mit festem Seitenarm mit DS-Blei und 6er Haken am anderen Seitenarm.

Die erste Stelle sah schon super aus, genau wie in meiner Erinnerung gab es hier zwei auch bei mehr Strömung befischbare Stellen direkt am Ufer.
Aber es tat sich nichts. An der nächsten Stelle gab es Tap! Tap! Bisse, die sich aber nicht „entwickelten”. Hmmm. Bin dann weiter. Die Sonne kam raus und schien mir ins Gesicht, der Wind war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch kein Problem. Sehr angenehm. Auch die letzte befischbare Stelle (eine frühere Erfolgsstelle war zugewachsen) brachte keinen Fisch, also langsam zurück.






Die erste Stelle sah immer noch sehr verheißungsvoll aus. Direkt an meinem Ufer gab es links und rechts der Erle ruhige Zonen.
Nachdem es kurzes Gerüttel an der Rute gab und danach nichts habe ich das Vorfach gekürzt. Zum Einsatz kam ein 6er Gamakatsu Fine Carp.
Bei nächsten Gerüttel hab ich einfach angeschlagen und siehe da - Leben am anderen Ende der Strippe.





Der Döbel hatte etwa 41cm und kam mir im Wasser größer vor. Auf Limburger.

Bin dann - es wurde immer windiger - zu einem anderen Flußabschnitt in der Nähe gefahren und habe dort mein Glück versucht.
Auch dort war ein früherer Lieblingsswim zugewachsen = nicht zugänglich. Hmm, ärgerlich.





An dieser Stelle hatte ich 2019 oder 2020 (?) Erfolg, die beruhigte Zone schien mir ein typischer Döbeleinstand zu sein.
Aber heute ging dort nüscht.

Hab dann Meter gemacht, es hier und dort probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Sehr spät habe ich es dann noch in Parkplatznähe probiert - ein übers Wasser hängender Strauch kam mir „Döbelhaltig” vor. Und gegen 16.20 gab es dann den erhofften kernigen Biß - der Fisch war auch knapp Ü40, lieferte sogar ein paar Hechtsprünge im Drill.

6 Stunden am Wasser und nur 2 Fische ist natürlich etwas dünn als Ausbeute, aber ich hab die Zeit auf dem Land genießen können.
Happy bin ich übrigens mit meinen aktuellen Thermoklamotten incl. Stiefel. Hab nicht einen Moment gefroren.

Mit etwas Glück (Termine verschieben sich laufend in der derzeitigen Lage) kann ich am Freitag erneut ans Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht und schön dass es geklappt hat, Georg.  
Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Danke, aber es zieht sich dann schon etwas...

Aber immer noch viel besser als Home-Office oder Glotze...


----------



## geomas

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI Georg!   Werden die Chubs mit zunehmendem Fettgehalt des Köderkäse eigentlich größer??



Leider gibt die Datenlage derzeit keine profunde Einschätzung her. Noch nicht.

Den rot verpackten Limburger (40%) habe ich heute nicht getestet. Bisse hatte ich auf den grün verpackten 50%-Limburger und auch auf Harzer.
Der hält aber nicht so gut am Haken. 

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich mal die Illner-Methode (Hähnchenleber) testen soll. Oder auf dicke Tauwürmer setzen soll.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Geomas, toller Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen.

An Angeln ist hier nicht zudenken, Regen, Regen und eiskalter Wind. Selbst der Hund hat keine Lust rauszugehen.
Also Putz u. Flickstunden dabei grübeln über das Weihnachtswichteln. Habe dabei mal meine Bücher durchgeschaut. Ups, da ist ja  ein Buch doppelt.
Falls jemand noch was für Weihnachten braucht, habe ich abzugeben:

Specimen Hunting 
von Jens Bursell
Angeln auf kapitale Fried- und Raubfische 
1. Auflage 1999
 guter Zustand. 15€ incl. Versand

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason

Petri geomas. Das ausharren hat sich gelohnt 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Wieder ein schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos. Dein Flüsschen sieht sehr verlockend aus. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht vom Wasser: also der Limburger mit 50% Fett hat wieder Fisch gebracht. Aber zäh lief es schon.
> War gegen 10.30 Uhr am Wasser, an einem anderen Abschnitt des Flüßchens. Habe an den jeweiligen Swims immer erst ein paar Bröckchen Käse (meist Harzer) eingeworfen und dann die Stelle befischt. Als Rute diente wieder die handliche Darent Valley, die nach wie vor meine Döbelrute Nr. 1 ist. Dazu ne Shimano Aero 4010 mit 0,18er Stroft GTM und meist eine simple Montage mit festem Seitenarm mit DS-Blei und 6er Haken am anderen Seitenarm.
> 
> Die erste Stelle sah schon super aus, genau wie in meiner Erinnerung gab es hier zwei auch bei mehr Strömung befischbare Stellen direkt am Ufer.
> Aber es tat sich nichts. An der nächsten Stelle gab es Tap! Tap! Bisse, die sich aber nicht „entwickelten”. Hmmm. Bin dann weiter. Die Sonne kam raus und schien mir ins Gesicht, der Wind war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch kein Problem. Sehr angenehm. Auch die letzte befischbare Stelle (eine frühere Erfolgsstelle war zugewachsen) brachte keinen Fisch, also langsam zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die erste Stelle sah immer noch sehr verheißungsvoll aus. Direkt an meinem Ufer gab es links und rechts der Erle ruhige Zonen.
> Nachdem es kurzes Gerüttel an der Rute gab und danach nichts habe ich das Vorfach gekürzt. Zum Einsatz kam ein 6er Gamakatsu Fine Carp.
> Bei nächsten Gerüttel hab ich einfach angeschlagen und siehe da - Leben am anderen Ende der Strippe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Döbel hatte etwa 41cm und kam mir im Wasser größer vor. Auf Limburger.
> 
> Bin dann - es wurde immer windiger - zu einem anderen Flußabschnitt in der Nähe gefahren und habe dort mein Glück versucht.
> Auch dort war ein früherer Lieblingsswim zugewachsen = nicht zugänglich. Hmm, ärgerlich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An dieser Stelle hatte ich 2019 oder 2020 (?) Erfolg, die beruhigte Zone schien mir ein typischer Döbeleinstand zu sein.
> Aber heute ging dort nüscht.
> 
> Hab dann Meter gemacht, es hier und dort probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Sehr spät habe ich es dann noch in Parkplatznähe probiert - ein übers Wasser hängender Strauch kam mir „Döbelhaltig” vor. Und gegen 16.20 gab es dann den erhofften kernigen Biß - der Fisch war auch knapp Ü40, lieferte sogar ein paar Hechtsprünge im Drill.
> 
> 6 Stunden am Wasser und nur 2 Fische ist natürlich etwas dünn als Ausbeute, aber ich hab die Zeit auf dem Land genießen können.
> Happy bin ich übrigens mit meinen aktuellen Thermoklamotten incl. Stiefel. Hab nicht einen Moment gefroren.
> 
> Mit etwas Glück (Termine verschieben sich laufend in der derzeitigen Lage) kann ich am Freitag erneut ans Wasser.


Wunderbarer Bericht, vielen Dank dafür. Ich finde zwei schöne Fische einen stattlichen Lohn für einen kalten Tag, vor allen wenn Erkundung unbekannter Abschnitte und Ködertesten auf dem Programm standen. Vergiss nicht, daß in den letzten Tagen sicher auch bei Dir die Pegel rasch gestiegen sind, und Luft und Wassertemperatur rasch sinken. Da sind Beissorgien kaum zu erwarten, und bei der Gewässergrösse reicht ein Fisch, um einen Swim für die nächsten Stunden lahmzulegen.
Herzliches Petri!


----------



## geomas

Danke!


Ich bin immer noch unsicher, wie ich bei den nächsten Expeditionen vorgehen soll. 
Also der Limburger scheint prinzipiell zu funktionieren. Ob der schmierigere Saint Albray mehr Bisse gebracht hätte? Oder ein anderer Köder? 
Käseteig werde ich irgendwann mal zubereiten, momentan aber eher nicht. 

Habe mir ein paar Videos von und mit Robin Illner reingezogen. Sehr interessant finde ich, daß er in den klassischen Döbelswims (überhängende Büsche...) eher kleine Döbel verortet und die Dicken in der Rinne. Auch seine Technik (recht lange Vorfächer, relativ bescheidenen Bleigewichte) finde ich spannend.
Aber die Flüsse, die er in seinen Videos beangelt, sehen auch ganz anders aus als meine Flüßchen hier.

Was mir im Nachgang meiner Angelsessions am Döbelflüßchen noch auffiel: ich habe jeweils spät in der Dämmerung noch gefangen. 
Da sollte ich evtl. mal was draus machen; gezielt einen letzten Swim bis in die Dunkelheit hinein beackern.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Ich bin immer noch unsicher, wie ich bei den nächsten Expeditionen vorgehen soll.
> Also der Limburger scheint prinzipiell zu funktionieren. Ob der schmierigere Saint Albray mehr Bisse gebracht hätte? Oder ein anderer Köder?
> Käseteig werde ich irgendwann mal zubereiten, momentan aber eher nicht.
> 
> Habe mir ein paar Videos von und mit Robin Illner reingezogen. Sehr interessant finde ich, daß er in den klassischen Döbelswims (überhängende Büsche...) eher kleine Döbel verortet und die Dicken in der Rinne. Auch seine Technik (recht lange Vorfächer, relativ bescheidenen Bleigewichte) finde ich spannend.
> Aber die Flüsse, die er in seinen Videos beangelt, sehen auch ganz anders aus als meine Flüßchen hier.
> 
> Was mir im Nachgang meiner Angelsessions am Döbelflüßchen noch auffiel: ich habe jeweils spät in der Dämmerung noch gefangen.
> Da sollte ich evtl. mal was draus machen; gezielt einen letzten Swim bis in die Dunkelheit hinein beackern.


Ich habe die sehr guten Illnervideos auch studiert.
Seine Beobachtung hinsichtlich der "Kleine in der Deckung, Gosse in der Rinne" ist bestimmt richtig, ich konnte es aber nie an meinen Flüssen reproduzieren.
Denn meine Flüsse sind zu klein. Da ist wenig mit tiefer Rinne und uferzonen. In seiner Lippe oder Weser Werra klappts bestimmt, aber wie siehts aus bei einem Fluss von 3-6 Meter breite?

Ich glaube- und Wilson meint es genauso- in Kleinflüsschen liegen die Sommer und Winterplätze nicht weit entfernt. Wo das kundige Auge, oder vorherige Erfahrung den Chub vermutet, da wird er auch sein.

Ich glaube auch, das Der Köder in dieser Jahreszeit  fast egal ist. Präsentiert man die Waffe der Wahl an verdächtigem Spot wird der Biss in Minutenfrist erfolgen. ES lohnt nicht länger auszuhalten.


----------



## geomas

Tja, die Flüßchen, die ich beangele sehen mir auch eher aus wie jene aus den britischen Angelvideos und nicht so sehr wie die Illnerschen Flüsse.
Heute war immer noch ne Menge rottes Kraut und Laub im Wasser. Vielleicht muß das erste Winterhochwasser die Flüßchen einmal durchspülen.
Aber ewig warten möchte ich auch nicht.

Auf jeden Fall wird Käse auch bei der nächsten Döbelei zum Einsatz kommen, gerade wenn das Wasser etwas getrübt ist kann so ne Aromabombe gegenüber Brot punkten, hoffe ich. Im Frühjahr und Sommer hingegen würde ich meinen (beschränkten) Erfahrungen nach eher zum Brot greifen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn ich einen Rat geben dürfte, würde ich dir immer zu Sandwichbrot oder Bäckerbrötchen raten.
Zu jeder Jahreszeit meine Favoriten.

Und am besten ist, dass man Brot mit jedem Flavour aromatisieren kann.
 Natürlich und stinkig fängt bei mir mehr größere Döbel als süß!
Empfehlenswert sind zB Squid, Liver, Knoblauch, Muschel, Käse usw.
Man braucht also keine echte Leber, Muscheln, Knoblauchzehen usw. kaufen und hat trotzdem immer die volle Auswahl.
Im Karpfenbereich gibt es endlos interessante Dips.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, lieber Professor Tinca - ich habe noch eine Flasche des „Geheimstoffs” von CC Moore, den Du mir mal empfohlen hast und diesen immer noch nicht angerührt ;-/
Und auch „Suppe” (Dip? Glug?) von Bait-Tech mit der Zutat, die mir hier in Softhooker-Pellets schon den einen oder anderen Fisch an den Halen gelockt hat.
Stink-Zeug müßte ich wohl ordern, davon habe ich nur recht dünnflüssiges.


An Pülverchen habe ich noch größere Mengen an Turmeric Kurkuma Pulver, Asafoetida-Pulver (nennt man wohl auch „Teufelsdreck” ), grob und fein gemahlene extra hotte Chilischoten und ne Menge Knoblauchsalz.

Knoblauchsalz wurde in den Weiten von YT mal zum Behandeln von Frühstücksfleisch empfohlen, als Alternative zum Curry (Kurkumna).
Dosenmais, behandelt mit extra scharfem Chili in Verbindung mit roter Lebensmittelfarbe ist wohl ne Bank auf Winterkarpfen (mal sehen, ob es zum Jahresende noch einen gibt).

So Futter- und Köderexperimente mag ich ja.


----------



## Astacus74

Danke Georg für deinen tollen Bericht   da werd ich ja fast schon neidisch,

so langsam überlege ich das ich aufjeden Fall ein Neujahrsangeln planen muß ich hoffe der Arm spielt mit 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

ich war gestern vor der Arbeit auch noch mal schnell los, habe leider nur Teller"Bild


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe leider nur Teller"Bild


Sieht aber köstlich aus...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wisst ihr was ich hier wirklich sehr schätze?
Diese gnadenlose Detailversessenheit, dieses " mit 12er Hayaödendödel bs23 an 64cm 0,12er Sufilan extra Strech mit 6x9mm 50% Limbuger aus der karierten Verpackung unter den überhängenden Ast der Latschenkiefer im vorderen Bereich der rückläufigen Strömung leicht verzögert 12mm über Grund..."
Wir spechen viel über die fangentscheidenden Kleinigkeiten und sehr viel weniger über (was auch Spaß macht..) die Lieblingsfarbe des Rutengriffs.
Ich liebe eure Berichte...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich hier wirklich sehr schätze?
> Diese gnadenlose Detailversessenheit, dieses " mit 12er Hayaödendödel bs23 an 64cm 0,12er Sufilan extra Strech mit 6x9mm 50% Limbuger aus der karierten Verpackung unter den überhängenden Ast der Latschenkiefer im vorderen Bereich der rückläufigen Strömung leicht verzögert 12mm über Grund..."
> Wir spechen viel über die fangentscheidenden Kleinigkeiten und sehr viel weniger über (was auch Spaß macht..) die Lieblingsfarbe des Rutengriffs.
> Ich liebe eure Berichte...


Da hat Du absolut recht- gut das es mal einer sagt. dieser Detailreichtum grade bei geomas Berichten macht sie eben nicht nur stimmungsvoll und unterhaltsam, sondern auch fachlich immer interessant. Wir wollen ja voneinander lernen.  
Und für ne Runde Rutengriffe anhimmeln haben wie ja auch immer Platz und Zeit


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja voneinander lernen


Lernen?
Gelernt habe ich vor einigen Tagen, dass die von mir seit gut 40 Jahren benutzten Stippen mit dem dicken Griff eigentlich spezielle Ruten zum Karauschenfang sind.
Danke nochmal..
Für mich würde ich das mehr als Stärkung meines "Fish Sense" betrachten.
Das Gefühl für den Fisch bekommt man durch Angeln und Beobachten.
Für mich, der ich weder solch malerische Gewässer zur Verfügung habe, noch überhaupt in der Lage bin irgendeinen Fisch zu fangen, sind solche Berichte fast wie aktives Miterleben - ich gewinne an Erfahrung durch eure Beobachtungen.. .


----------



## geomas

Hahaha, ich kann ja mal spaßeshalber versuchen, einen Angelbericht „durchzufeaturen” mit szenischem Einstieg („letzte Nebelfetzen liegen leicht und weich auf den Wiesen, ein Reh zeigt mir den Spiegel, ich summe bei diesem Anblick leise „Los Paul” von Trio”) und dann ganz langsam steigender Spannung bis zur Entladung („die Spitze zuckt, nur der hoch im bleigrauen Himmel schwebende Rotmilan war Zeuge”).

Habe mir solche Sachen zuletzt schon ein paar Mal geklemmt, wie Bemerkungen über die Wegführung durch die Navigationshilfen: dreimal lotste mich Apple Karten am „Salon Angela” im beschaulichen Warin vorbei - ja kann, darf das noch als Zufall gelten?? Sollte ich die Selfie-Kamera des Telefons abkleben?
Dann die Rückfahrt, gelotst nun von Google Maps - nix mit dem Salon Angela, ich passiere die (Trommelwirbel!!) JVA Bützow. 
Auch dies ein Wink von Big-Tech?? Analysierten die Algorithmen meine Fahrweise und sandten mir mehr oder besser weniger subtil eine  Warnung?
Fragen über Fragen.

Die technischen Details finde ich persönlich total spannend und registriere zum Beispiel sehr genau, wer bei der Döbelei mit dünnen Monos fischt und wer mit dicker, robuster Leine angelt. Oder Montage-Details, Hakengrößen - in meinen Augen hochinteressant. Deshalb lasse ich selten derartige Details aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> durchzufeaturen”


Lass mal gut sein....
Passt schon so wie es ist..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> und sehr viel weniger über (was auch Spaß macht..) die Lieblingsfarbe des Rutengriffs.


Ich muss mal einwerfen, solch Diskussion böte nicht viel Raum, die überwältigende Mehrseit hagt hier absehbar korkfarben!
Und einige andere schwarz Duplon geht auch, und wenige dürften Duplon schwarz zu ihrer Lieblingsfarbe erklären, und braun noch weniger.
Irgendwas buntes hab ich hier bei den Stippern und Feedern kaum je gesehen, wenn dann eben aufgezwungen, das überragende Flor Korkfeeling beindruckt aber jeden und stimmt die richtige Farbe ein, und dürfte allermeist eben (leider) wegen dem Preis ausbleiben.


----------



## geomas

Als Freund von Korkgriffen muß ich gestehen, daß mir dann und wann auch Moosgummi(?)-Griffe bei der Handhabung zusagen.
Meine billigste gebraucht erworbene Picker, oft erwähnt, hat so einen Griff und der fühlt sich überraschend gut an.
Und eine meiner teuersten Ruten bislang, die MAP Parabolix Bomb, hat einen Griff, den ich mit Worten nicht beschreiben kann.
Und auch der „händelt” sich gut.

Wirklich unangenehm im Vergleich sind mir schlecht gemacht Tennisband-Wickelgriffe und diese nikotingelben Schaumstoffgriffe aus den 70er Jahren.
Und das „Non-Sub-Ultra” kommt aus der DDR, da wurde so ne Art Wasserschlauch als Griffmaterial genutzt. Ich glaube, an einigen „Germina Weekend”-Ruten wurde so gesündigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> e MAP Parabolix Bomb, hat einen Griff, den ich mit Worten nicht beschreiben kann.


...Kofferraum-Antirutschmatte.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Um Himmels Willen - ich wollte hier keine Diskussion über die Farbe von Kork .. äh .. Rutengriffen lostreten...


----------



## rhinefisher

Blankfarben wären allerdings was Anderes...
Es gibt so ganz bestimmte Rot- und Grüntöne, da bekomme ich feuchte Augen vor Ergriffenheit...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Griffmaterial ist doch bei Ruten vollkommen egal, solange der Griff aus Kork besteht.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen - ich wollte hier keine Diskussion über die Farbe von Kork .. äh .. Rutengriffen lostreten...



Warum eigentlich nicht? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Richtig, so ein Feuerwehrroter Korkgriff in Hochglanz hätte bestimmt was.


----------



## Astacus74

Na dann fang ich mal an also über Kork geht fast garnichts...

udn Blankfarben das kommt drauf an...



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Griffmaterial ist doch bei Ruten vollkommen egal, solange der Griff aus Kork besteht.



aber nur wenn er echt ist und nicht so ein zusammen gebacktes Korkgranulat oder so ein dünnes Korkfurnier was bei der leichtesten Berühung
ab geht, hab ich auch schon gesehen.
Und nicht zu vergessen lakiert geht garnicht, durchs fischen bekommt der von alleine eine schöne Patina.  



geomas schrieb:


> Wirklich unangenehm im Vergleich sind mir schlecht gemacht Tennisband-Wickelgriffe



also da hab ich noch keine schönen gesehen egal ob neu oder gebraucht



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Blankfarben wären allerdings was Anderes...
> Es gibt so ganz bestimmte Rot- und Grüntöne, da bekomme ich feuchte Augen vor Ergriffenheit...


 Ja wenn die Kohlefaser so schön in der Sonne durchschimmert,
bei Meeresruten (Brandung und Pilke) darf es auch farbig sein und so bei ein zwei Spinnruten,
die Karpfenpeitschen wieder Kohlefaser, sind matt lackiert und ja mit  Duplon/EVA Griffen ausgestattet


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Morgen werde ich mit Sicherheit nur mit Korkgriffen hantieren - es geht wohl wieder zu den Döbeln und da „schmecken” mir momentan nur die bekorkten Ruten. Vielleicht lasse ich diesmal die Darent Valley zu Hause und nehme ne 12ft plus ne superkurze Gerte mit.
Könnte etwas Schnee geben - das hatte ich bislang bei der Döbelei noch nicht (bin ja noch nicht lange dabei).
Käse ist gesetzt und ein Sammy's Super Sandwich habe ich vorhin noch fix erworben.

Wohin genau ich fahre ist aber noch nicht klar. An einigen „guten Flußabschnitten” ist immer noch zu viel Kraut, das muß wohl noch vom ersten Winterhochwasser abgeräumt werden. Andere gute Stellen sind uferseitig komplett zugewachsen oder aus anderen Gründen nicht mehr zugänglich.
Hmm. Vielleicht lasse ich mich im Salon Angela entsprechend beraten...


----------



## Minimax

Also,
ich sehe ein, das man dem Duplon heute kaum noch ausweichen kann. Ich finde bei Karpfenruten ist so ein geteilter schwarzer Rutengriff sogar auf eine gewisse perverse Art und Weise schön, aber dann muss schon der ganze Bahnhof stimmen: ein Pärchen müsste es sein, unten die dicken Pötte dran, ebenfalls in ernsthaftem Schwarz, und das ganze komplett mit Swingern Hängern, Piepern und allem Pipapo auf so nem Gestell, so ne richtige neo-klassische Karpfenflak halt (Ich glaube Walker, der alte Technokrat würde das auch lieben, aber Yates möge mir verzeihen!)


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Also,
> ich sehe ein, das man dem Duplon heute kaum noch ausweichen kann. Ich finde bei Karpfenruten ist so ein geteilter schwarzer Rutengriff sogar auf eine gewisse perverse Art und Weise schön, aber dann muss schon der ganze Bahnhof stimmen: ein Pärchen müsste es sein, unten die dicken Pötte dran, ebenfalls in ernsthaftem Schwarz, und das ganze komplett mit Swingern Hängern, Piepern und allem Pipapo auf so nem Gestell, so ne richtige neo-klassische Karpfenflak halt (Ich glaube Walker, der alte Technokrat würde das auch lieben, aber Yates möge mir verzeihen!)



Das muß dann aber durch den Aufzug des Sportfischers aufgefangen werden. Langer schwarzer Ledermantel dazu zum Beispiel wäre mir persönlich dann etwas unpassend.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich mit Sicherheit nur mit Korkgriffen hantieren - es geht wohl wieder zu den Döbeln und da „schmecken” mir momentan nur die bekorkten Ruten.


Ich gehe einen Schritt weiter: Für die Döbelei (also lädschern bis 10ft) würde ich nicht nur einen Korkgriff verlangen, sondern einen durchgehenden mit Schieberingen favorisieren. Die Möglichkeit die Rolle zu verschieben, ist nicht nur gut für die individuelle Combo-Balance, sondern eröffnet auch in gewissem Rahmen die Länge des "Business End" der Rute zu ändern, je nach Raumverhältnissen am Swim und Rutenstellung beim Ablegen. Ausserdem erleichtern Schieberinge die Reinigung des Griffes, die bei den oftmals ...intensiven Döbelködern von Zeit zu Zeit notwendig ist.
Plus: Du sprichst es an, in der kalten Zeit, wenn der Fenris-Döbel die Tulip-Sonne gefressen hat, wenn Schnee das welke Laub bedeckt und Randeis den Ufersaum verhüllt, dann ist ein durchgehender Korkgriff mit 2 Graphitringen wärmer und angenehmer als jede andere Art von Rollenhalter. Im Zweifelsfall versetzt man den Köder genau das eine mal öfter, um dann doch noch den einzigen Biss an einem kalten Tag zu erhalten.
Insofern ist der Screw-Down Rollenhalter den ich bie der MkV installiert habe, funktional eher ein Rückschritt, ich bin aber trotzdem zufrieden, das mal gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das muß dann aber durch den Aufzug des Sportfischers aufgefangen werden. Langer schwarzer Ledermantel dazu zum Beispiel wäre mir persönlich dann etwas unpassend.


Ich glaube, ein Langer Schwarzer Ledermantel ist überhaupt nur etwas für sehr spezialisierte Menschen in sehr privaten Kontexten, und dort sei es ihnen gegönnt. Ein solches Kleidungstück im öffentlichen Raum zu tragen, bedeutet den automatischen Wechsel von der Liste "Menschen, die ich gerne mal kennenlernen würde" hin zu "Leute, um die ich einen grossen Bogen mache"


----------



## geomas

#glassfeedertips

...in der Sorte „weich” probiere ich morgen wohl als Antwort auf die Tap!Tap!-Bisse. Einige der von mir gefischten Ruten sind/waren mit eher harten Spitzen versehen. Vielleicht gehe ich auch mit der Vorfachlänge rauf. 

Habe eben mal nachgeschaut - im Umfeld der möglichen Flußabschnitte ist der Pegel leicht gestiegen und der Durchfluß deutlich. Hmmm.




Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ein Langer Schwarzer Ledermantel ist überhaupt nur etwas für sehr spezialisierte Menschen in sehr privaten Kontexten, und dort sei es ihnen gegönnt. Ein solches Kleidungstück im öffentlichen Raum zu tragen, bedeutet den automatischen Wechsel von der Liste "Menschen, die ich gerne mal kennenlernen würde" hin zu "Leute, um die ich einen grossen Bogen mache"


War ne richtig blöde Bemerkung meinerseits. Hab gelegentlich seltsame Assoziationen, auch was den „alles in mattschwarz-Chic” angeht.
Aber Du hast vollkommen recht: eine Schwertlänge Abstand zu Trägern von langen schwarzen Ledermänteln mindestens.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Aber Du hast vollkommen recht: eine Schwertlänge Abstand zu Trägern von langen schwarzen Ledermänteln mindestens.


Wenn schon, dann 2 Schwertlängen sicherheitshalber bitte!


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, eine günstige 10ft-Rute mit braunem Blank und Korkgriffen ist auf dem Weg.
Korum Allrounder Quiver 10ft (hatte einen Gutschein zu verheizen), die wird speziell der Flüßchenangelei zugeteilt. 
Ich muß mal sehen, was sich so als optimale Universal-Rutenlänge herausstellt. An einigen Swims unter Bäumen/im Gebüsch hat man ohne superkurze Rute keine Chance. Da sind die billigen und robusten River Ambush gesetzt. Andere Stellen ließen sich leidlich mit Längen von 8 bis 12 ft oder gar mehr befischen.

Habe eben gapckt und vormontiert: vermutlich gehts mit ner Drennan 12ft Feeder (durchgehender Korkgriff wie empfohlen) auf die Reise. 
Seltsamerweise sind einige Original-Drennan-Glasstips einen Hauch zu dünn vom Durchmesser her. Eigentlich müßten die passen, es sollten die richtigen Modelle sein. Rätselhaft. 
Aber mal sehen, wie sich die längere Rute am kleinen Fluß schlägt. Idee dahinter ist es, an (uferseitig deckungsmäßig) ungeschützten Stellen etwas mehr Distanz zum Wasser wahren zu können.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, eine günstige 10ft-Rute mit braunem Blank und Korkgriffen ist auf dem Weg.
> Korum Allrounder Quiver 10ft (hatte einen Gutschein zu verheizen), die wird speziell der Flüßchenangelei zugeteilt.


Hab schnell nachgeguckt. Die Rute wirkt_ sehr _interessant. Und der glänzende braune Blank ist heutzutage äußerst ungewöhnlich und sieht in Kombination mit der Fake-Tuscheschrift sehr edel aus. Erstaunlich das gerade Korum diesen Weg geht, wäre schön wenn dieser Retrolook Schule macht.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Habe eben gapckt und vormontiert: vermutlich gehts mit ner Drennan 12ft Feeder (durchgehender Korkgriff wie empfohlen) auf die Reise.
> Seltsamerweise sind einige Original-Drennan-Glasstips einen Hauch zu dünn vom Durchmesser her. Eigentlich müßten die passen, es sollten die richtigen Modelle sein. Rätselhaft.
> Aber mal sehen, wie sich die längere Rute am kleinen Fluß schlägt. Idee dahinter ist es, an (uferseitig deckungsmäßig) ungeschützten Stellen etwas mehr Distanz zum Wasser wahren zu können.


Ja, die Spitzen..... 
Ich hatte mir ja auch einen Schwung geholt. Wollte jetzt ne 1/2oz Spitze auf die DRX setzen. Da ist die Spitze nen tick zu dick. Muss mal schauen wie die an die S7 passt


----------



## rhinefisher

Aus irgendwelchen Gründen denke ich den ganzen Morgen an D-Fische...
An richtig GROSSE D-Fische...
Als ich meine löchrige Erinnerung so nach den wenigen gefangenen und den vielen gesichteten großen D-Fischen durchforste, fällt mir auf, dass eigentlich alle Großfische welche mir einfallen aus richtig großen Gewässern stammen.
Rhone, Loire und Drau stehen weit vor Weissensee und Gardasee, diese jedoch weit vor den kleineren Gewässern.
Das sind allerdings ausschließlich Beobachtungen aus Zeiten, zu denen der D noch ein Massenfisch war und oft als Unkraut angesehen wurde.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aus irgendwelchen Gründen denke ich den ganzen Morgen an D-Fische...


Ich weiss was Du meinst 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aus irgendwelchen Gründen denke ich den ganzen Morgen an D-Fische...
> An richtig GROSSE D-Fische...
> Als ich meine löchrige Erinnerung so nach den wenigen gefangenen und den vielen gesichteten großen D-Fischen durchforste, fällt mir auf, dass eigentlich alle Großfische welche mir einfallen aus richtig großen Gewässern stammen.
> Rhone, Loire und Drau stehen weit vor Weissensee und Gardasee, diese jedoch weit vor den kleineren Gewässern.
> Das sind allerdings ausschließlich Beobachtungen aus Zeiten, zu denen der D noch ein Massenfisch war und oft als Unkraut angesehen wurde.. .



Das ist glaube ich richtig. Schaut man sich mal die wirklich schweren Jungs (65+) auf der Hitliste in dem grossen, verwaisten Nachbarforum an, fallen zwei Dinge auf: Ersten tritt dort die Kategorie der (großen) Seen und Talsperren als Gewässer verstärkt und regelmäßig auf, und zweitens sind es eher die mittleren und größeren Flüsse, die die dicken Maschinen lieferten, und zwar besonders im Südwestdeutsch-Schweizerischen sowie österreichischen Bereich. Das größere Stillgewässer z.T. riesige Döbel beherbergen, liest man auch in der Literatur zum Thema.
Es hat glaube ich auch viel mit der Dominanz der Döbel & Jahresmitteltemperatur zu tun, ob und wieviele 65+ Fische eine Döbelpopulation hervorbringt, ebenso mit dem Nährstoffreichtum, daher kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, das die wärmeren französischen/niederösterreichischen Flüsse, in Zeiten ungebremsterer EInleitung top für Großdöbel waren/sind, genau wie Du sagst.
Auf der anderen Seite: In Thomas. Flüßchen sind auf jeden Fall 60+ drin, er hatte ja neulich ein Bild von so einem Kaventsmann das die Tochter eines Freundes fing gepostet, ich glaube auch im eher kleinen Fluss von Professor Tinca schwimmen solche Fische, ich meine er hat auch mal so einen gezeigt.
Für mich hingegen ist all das ein rein akademisches Problem


----------



## geomas

So, am ersten Swim sah ich bislang leider gar keinen D-Fisch. Hocke im Schnee und bin guter Dinge. Gleich geht's weiter zum nächsten Swim.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Aber solche ü60er sind extrem selten und kaum zu finden.
Nur wenige erreichen ü50 und ü55er kann man im Jahr an einer Hand abzählen.

Alle kleineren Größen sind dafür reichlich vertreten.

Edit. Georg hat seinen dazwischen gehalten.


----------



## Minimax

ich werd auch gleich mal loszockeln auf ne kurze Patrouille, nützt ja nüscht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> n @Thomas. Flüßchen sind auf jeden Fall 60+ drin,


auf jeden Fall gibt es dort 60er - 70er glaube ich eher nicht
Aber solche "Endsechziger" waren schon immer sehr rar.
Ich bin ohnehin erstaunt über diesen Bach.. .


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur wenige erreichen ü50 und ü55er kann man im Jahr an einer Hand abzählen.


Das sind 5cm weniger als beim Thomas - dürfte dem kälteren Wasser und dem kürzeren Sommer geschuldet sein.. .


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> ich werd auch gleich mal loszockeln auf ne kurze Patrouille, nützt ja nüscht.



Petri Heil euch glücklichen ich werde die Stellung halten und auf eure Fangerfolge warten hoffentlich reich bebildert.

Vielleicht mit 60 plus...


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Es hat glaube ich auch viel mit der Dominanz der Döbel & Jahresmitteltemperatur zu tun, ob und wieviele 65+ Fische eine Döbelpopulation hervorbringt, ebenso mit dem Nährstoffreichtum, daher kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, das die wärmeren französischen/niederösterreichischen Flüsse, in Zeiten ungebremsterer EInleitung top für Großdöbel waren/sind, genau wie Du sagst.


Definitiv - je dreckiger die Brühe, desto fetter die Biester.
Dabei muss die Brühe aber relativ sichtig sein, denn so richtig trübes Wasser mögen die garnicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das sind 5cm weniger als beim Thomas - dürfte dem kälteren Wasser und dem kürzeren Sommer geschuldet sein.. .


 Jupp.
Ich denke auch.
Längere Wachstumsphasen durch höhere Jahresdurchschnittstemperaturen, machen den Unterschied zwischen Durchschnittsgewässern und Bigfish-Gewässern.


----------



## geomas

Mist, hier ist offenbar ein Fischotter aktiv. Das Biest war leider zu schnell weg, um es fotografieren zu können.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mist, hier ist offenbar ein Fischotter aktiv. Das Biest war leider zu schnell weg, um es fotografieren zu können.


Wenigstens ist bei dir _irgendwas_ aktiv. Hier ist wenig Wasser und kaum Strömung, Flüsschen wie ein Teich. Ich muss umziehen.


----------



## Minimax

Füsch! Da issa, da issa, Füsch in Brandenburg! Zu kalte Hände für Komplexes Posting


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Minimax! 
Hier tut sich nix. 
Hoffe auf die Dämmung.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri, 
Minimax bei dem Wetter ziehe ich den Hut vor einem der rausgeht.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
kalt wars (Wasser bereits 4,1/ Luft 3,3-4,0), aber dafür leicht bedeckt und Windstill. Ich habs zuerst am Waldswim probiert, ein paar Kostproben, und dann die bekannten Unterstände Löcher etc. direkt angeworfen. Diesmal nur mit 3 SSGs am freien Seitenarm und etwas kleinerem Köder und Haken als üblich- in den letzten Wochen hat sich schon abgezeichnet, das sie jetzt eher kleinere Happen bevorzugen.
Im Grunde genommen hätte ich mir die Stelle auch sparen können, den es war so wenig Strömung im Wasser das die Oberfläche ruhig wie ein Teich da lag:





DIe Pfeile zeigen aber die Rippelmarken im Sand mit dunklem feinen Schwemmmaterial- da muss vor wenigen Tagen wirklich ordentlich was durchgerauscht sein.
Ich glaube beobachtet zu haben, das bei fehlender Strömung und spiegelglatter Oberfläche die Johnnies überhaupt keine Lust auf Action haben. Ich vermute sie fürchten Luftangriffe. Umgekehrt sind echte Hochwassersituationen und sprudelndes Weisswasser im Winter ebenso ungünstig. Herrje, irgendwas ist ja immer.

Nachdem ich an der Stelle zuviel Zeit und Wärme verschwendet habe, bin ich dann etwas Flussauf gezogen, wo noch genügend Strömung für ne leicht gebrochene Oberfläche vorhanden war. Die Stelle hatte ich noch nie befischt, weil man sich an nem Steilufer zwischen die Bäume und Brocken quetschen muss, aber wie gesagt
schienen die Umstände es zu verlangen.




Es kam auch fast sofort und ohne Vorfüttern direkt ein kräftiger schneller Biss- den ich natürlich total vergeigt habe, da ich kuddelmuddel an der Rolle hatte. Als ich das das beiseitigt hatte, gabs natürlich keine Bisse mehr an der beengten Stelle- und kurz darauf hat sich das oberhalb gelegene Wehr vollständig geschlossen, so das auch aus diesem Swim ein unergiebiger Ententeich wurde, vergleicht mal die Photos:





Diesmal habe ich nicht getrödelt, sondern bin direkt zu der Bäumchen-Stelle gefahren, und dort war richtig schön Druck und Strömung, also ziemlich vielversprechend. Die Stelle ist -solange genug Wasser und Strömung da sind- unabhängig von der Jahreszeit ziemlich "produktiv" (ich mag das Wort ja nicht so).
Das besondere ist eine Art tiefes Loch oder Rinne etwa auf Höhe des Bäumchens, zweidrittel der Flussbreite von meiner Seite aus gesehen- ich glaube ich habe die Stelle schon oft gezeigt. Jedenfalls ist da eigentlich immer jemand zu Hause. Wegen der Strömung und Tiefe habe ich ein 10er Dropshot Blei mongtiert und statt lose Würfel zu füttern, habe ich sie zerrupft, und zu kleinen Bällchen zusammengemantscht. Ich bilde mir ein, das die Kostproben so besser auf tiefe kommen.




War aber ein müder kalter Tag, und die ersten paar Würfe blieben unbeachtet. Ich glaube gemerkt zu haben, das grade im Winter die Bisse, wenn sie kommen, sehr rasch wenige Minuten oder sogar unmittelbar nach dem Einwurf kommen. Vielleicht kann man das dadurch erklären, das die Fische bei der Kälte stationär im Energiesparmodus bleiben, und nur direkt vorübertreibendes Aufsammeln? Jedenfalls wage ich zu behaupten, wenn der Köder nach 10min oderso immer noch liegt, dann liegt er in alle Ewigkeiten- daher versetze ich ihn in kurzen Abständen.
Und dann kam der Biss auch tatsächlich ganz schnell nach dem soundsovielten Wurf, tap,tap, zäng, und ich konnte meine Ehre durch dein einzigen Döbel des Tages, irgendwo Mitte dreissig retten. Er war aber äußerst schlechtgelaunt, und hat richtig rabatz gemacht, auch ein Sprung oder zwei, und die scharfe Strömung hat ihn unterstützt. Hier ist er, mein Retter in der Not:




Zu dem Burschen gibts ne ANekdote, siehe dazu unten.
Da der Swim schön breit und tief ist, und eigentlich nicht so schnell verbrennt, hab ichs noch weiterversucht - und natürlich habe ich den nächsten Biss, einige Würfe und vielleicht ne Viertelstunde später wieder versemmelt. Das Muss besser werden. Inzwischen war ich auch schon ganz schön durch, Hände wurden klamm, und auch in die Stiefel kroch die Kälte. Schliesslich wurds schon merklich dunkler, aber einen Biss gabs noch- und das war kein Johnnie, sondern eine ganz nette Stromgüster. Aber wer will sich beklagen an nem kalten Tag?




Das war aber dann echt der Rest für meinen Temperaturhaushalt, und ich hab schnell mit erstarrten FIngern gepackt, und bin zurück zum Minimobil gestakst. Ich bin dann noch schnell zu der Pferdchenwiese gebraust, und habe dort ordentlich Heilbuttpellets reinkatapultiert, falls sich am Wochenende noch ne Gelegenheit für das Projekt, das nicht genannt werden darf ergibt,

Herzlich,
Euer Minimax


So, hier der Nachtrag zu dem Tagesdöbel. Der Hübsche ist ja ein echter Charakterfisch mit seiner markanten Verletzung und kam mir gleich bekannt vor. Und tatsächlich, den Burschen hatte ich bereits Ende März diesen Jahres gefangen, und auch hier im Ükel gepostet. Seht selbst, an der Identität kann kein Zweifel bestehen (Bild aus dem Post vom 30.März):






Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, besonders an Slappy für seine tollen Schleien, das ist der Lohn des Tüchtigen nach so langen Entbehrungen!
> Die Verletzung der einen als Welsopfer finde ich sehr interessant.
> Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen auch einen Fisch mit verheilter Verletzung, leider habe ich nur eine Seite geknipst, er hatte ca 35cm Schaut mal:
> Anhang anzeigen 369984
> 
> Die Wunde muss ziemlich heftig gewesen sein, die ganze Partie zwischen After- und Rückenflosse muss abgeraspelt geworden sein, und hat neue Schuppen ausgebildet. Erstaunlich das ers geschafft hat. Da dachte ich auch an nen Wels, oder doch der Oberkiefer eines Hechtes?
> Was meinen die Kundigen?
> Hg
> Minimax


Die Stelle war übrigens genau die gleiche: Das "Loch" am Bäumchen. Jetzt wäre es natürlich interessant zu wissen, ob der Fisch (und seine Gang) sich die ganze Zeit dort aufgehalten hat, oder er nach dem Sommer nun wieder zurückgekehrt ist. ISt auf jeden Fall schön, einen lieben Bekannten nach so langer Zeit wiederzutreffen. So kann auch ein kleiner Fisch etwas Ganz Besonderes und Schönes bedeuten: Personality goes a long way,
Hg
Mini


----------



## Astacus74

Danke Minimax, für deinen tollen Bericht und Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen, schön das du einen alten Bekannten getroffen hast  

Die Bilder sind echt Balsam für die Seele

Gruß Frank

P.s. viel Glück für den Fisch der nicht genannt werden darf.


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Danke Minimax, für deinen tollen Bericht und Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen, schön das du einen alten Bekannten getroffen hast
> 
> Die Bilder sind echt Balsam für die Seele
> 
> Gruß Frank
> 
> P.s. viel Glück für den Fisch der nicht genannt werden darf.


Dankeschön, ich freue mich wenns den Ükeln gefällt. Ich bin vor allem sehr gespannt auf geomas Abenteuer am wilden Flüsschen mit den Döbeln und der verschollenen Otter-Zivilisation.
Übrigens derselbe Geomas, der mit seinen teuflischen Einflüsterungen dafür verantwortlich ist, das ich mir gerade -quasi mit einem Bein im Schuldturm stehend- eine neue Rute bestellt habe. Just sayin'.


----------



## geomas

Ja, ein sehr schöner Bericht, danke, Minimax. Ich mache mich mal an die Arbeit, auch wenn es nicht viel zu rapportieren, ähh, also repodings gibt bei mir.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich mache mich mal an die Arbeit


Bitte nur wenns Spass macht, lieber Geo, nicht quälen. 
Das Schöne an der Flüsschenangelei ist ja, das es immer was zu berichten gibt, auch außerhalb des Keschers


----------



## geomas

Also kalt war es auf dem Lande, aber gefroren habe ich während der Angelei nicht oder besser „nicht ernsthaft”.
Also hilflos am Torso herabhängende Eisklumpen kenne ich von früher, heute gab es die nicht.

Es war schön am Flüßchen, als ich es am mittleren Vormittag erreichte. Dabei hatte ich ne 12ft und ne superkurze Rute, abgestimmt auf die mich erwartenden Angelstellen, von denen ich mir zumindest teilweise am Dienstag ein Bild machen konnte.

Das Stapfen im Schnee auf der Brache (?) war ziemlich anstrengend, da war ich für jede kleine Pause dankbar.
Zum Beispiel, um hier ein paar Fotos zu machen:






Offenbar ein Wildwechsel von zwei Arten. Vom Flüßchen zu einem Graben.
Den gab es letztes Jahr so auch schon (in einer der der „grünen Jahreszeiten”).





Erster Swim, ufernah bot ich den Köder vor einem Baumstumpf im Wasser an. Dort hatte ich im Frühjahr 2020 gefangen.
Heute ging dort nichts, weder auf Limburger noch auf das (teure) Sandwichtoastbrot (ich hatte zwischen 0,89 und 1,89€ Sandwichtoast wählen können und nahm das Sammy's SuperSandwich).

Die lange Rute sollte mir die Möglichkeit geben, etwas mehr Diskretion walten zu lassen = mehr Abstand zum Wasser.





Schon Dienstag blieb ich an dieser meiner Meinung nach hochinteressanten Stelle ohne Biß - heute lief es genauso.

Am Ufer gegenüber sah ich plötzlich ein größeres Tier schwimmen. Bin absolut kein Experte, aber ich würde auf Fischotter setzen.
In dem Kontext mußte ich auch an die am Dienstag entdeckten Muschelschalen am Ufer denken. Nutria oder Biber fallen glaube ich aus (auch die könnten dort vorkommen).

Tja, so ein Otter kann bei den Fischen natürlich einen gewissen negativen Eindruck hinterlassen. Hab mir kurz überlegt, ob ich woanders hinfahren soll, war aber etwas träge und bin einfach flußabwärts von Swim zu Swim.





Eine meiner Lieblingsstellen an diesem Flußabschnitt. Ohne kurze Rute ist man dort verloren.
Permanent tropfte es vom Baum und alle paar Sekunden fielen Schnee/Eisstückchen ins Wasser.





Die winzige River Ambush 5.5ft konnte leider ihre Aktion nicht unter Beweis stellen. Ich mag diese Rute.





Die eingespleißte Vollglasspitze ist recht weich und zeigt auch vorsichtige Zupfer gut an.
Beim aktuellen Modell gleichen Namens ist nur der vorderste Spitzenbereich noch weiß.
Mir gefällt sie so mit „viel Weiß” besser. Super zu sehen außer auf Schnee ;-))





Schön ists in Mecklenburg. Eine Weile lang ästen Rehe direkt am Ufer gegenüber.





Zum Schluß hin, schon in Straßennähe, probierte ich es mit der kurzen Rute in dem ruhigen Bereich rechts.





Kaffee im Schnee: kann man machen, sollte man machen.

Danach habe ich es noch an der Stelle probiert, die mir am Dienstag den Dämmerungsdöbel brachte - auch dort ging nichts.

Es gab den ganzen Tag über nicht einen glasklaren Biß. Einige Male war ich unsicher, ob unter Wasser treibendes Zeugs oder ein Fisch Verursacher einer Feedertip-Bewegung war, aber meist kam der Köder unangetastet oder mit einem „Wrap” aus rottem Laub aus dem Wasser.

Bemerkung zum SuperSandwich-Brot: es hält/hielt besser am Haken als das Zeugs aus einem anderen Supermarkt.

Am Auto angekommen gab es dann noch ein Problem: Batterie zu schwach zum Starten. Na prima, mitten auf dem Lande. Hab dann mit ner Taschenlampe winkend die wenigen passierenden Autofahrer angehalten. Eine besonders hilfsbereite Frau kam dann nach ner halben Stunde mit Starthilfekabel und ihrem Mann zurück, meine alte Kiste sprang sofort an. Glück gehabt. So nette und hilfsbereite Menschen findet man ja nicht immer und überall.
Hab etwas hilflos als ne Art Dankeschön (hatte nix passendes an Geld dabei) zuhause als erstes 30€ an die DGzRS gespendet.

Ach ja - die erwähnte Korum Allrounder Quiver (10ft-Variante) ist gelandet und macht einen guten Eindruck. Besonders zart ist sie nicht, also durchaus ne Rute zum Gegenhalten. Die drei Spitzen (2x Glass in 1 und 2oz, einmal Carbon in 3oz) kommen mir (am Schreibtisch) recht ähnlich von der Härte vor. Also auch die 1oz-Tip ist etwas straffer als erwartet. Muß ich mal am Wasser testen.

Die heute genutzte 1oz-Glass-Tip der langen Drennan war übrigens etwas zu weich für die Bedingungen. Hätte wechseln können, aber das hätte am Ergebnis wohkl nichts geändert. Mal sehen, vermutlich versuche ich morgen erstmal ne Batterie für meinen Wagen zu besorgen. Wenn das problemlos klappt fahre ich evtl. noch mal los zu den zaghaften Döbeln. Dann aber zu einem anderen Flußabschnitt mit mehr Struktur=/Cover am Ufer.


Nachtrag zur günstigen Korum Allrounder Quiver: habe eben mal etwas „herumgewedelt” und mir mit montierter Rolle im Trockenen einen ersten Eindruck verschafft: es ist keine „feine Rute” für den Genießer und vermutlich finden sich in diesem Preissegment auch bessere Ruten mit vergleichbaren Rahmendaten.
Sie kommt mir etwas schwabbelig vor - aber das mag auch daran liegen, daß ich ja gerne mit sehr viel schnelleren/teureren Ruten vergleichbarerer Länge angele.
Die zuletzt gefischte (aber auch 2 Fuß kürzere, ebenfalls preiswerte) Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver ist deutlich schneller im Vergleich und liegt auch besser in der Hand.
Angenehm aber sind Details wie die praxisnah großen Ringe an den Feedertips, das (okay, Geschmackssache) klassisch gestaltete Äußere der Rute. Der Korkgriff ist relativ dünn, gefällt mir so. Eine Hakenöse gibt es nicht. Der Rollenhalter ist okay.
Angesichts des günstigen Preises (ich hatte einen Gutschein zu verbraten und bekam zudem 10% Rabbbatz und freien Versand) ist die Allrounder Quiver als „Gebrauchsrute” für mich soweit kein Fehlkauf. Beim nächsten Ausflug zu den Döbeln ist sie dabei. Dann kann ich auch ein oder 2 Fotos machen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Also kalt war es auf dem Lande, aber gefroren habe ich während der Angelei nicht oder besser „nicht ernsthaft”.
> Also hilflos am Torso herabhängende Eisklumpen kenne ich von früher, heute gab es die nicht.
> 
> Es war schön am Flüßchen, als ich es am mittleren Vormittag erreichte. Dabei hatte ich ne 12ft und ne superkurze Rute, abgestimmt auf die mich erwartenden Angelstellen, von denen ich mir zumindest teilweise am Dienstag ein Bild machen konnte.
> 
> Das Stapfen im Schnee auf der Brache (?) war ziemlich anstrengend, da war ich für jede kleine Pause dankbar.
> Zum Beispiel, um hier ein paar Fotos zu machen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenbar ein Wildwechsel von zwei Arten. Vom Flüßchen zu einem Graben.
> Den gab es letztes Jahr so auch schon (in einer der der „grünen Jahreszeiten”).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erster Swim, ufernah bot ich den Köder vor einem Baumstumpf im Wasser an. Dort hatte ich im Frühjahr 2020 gefangen.
> Heute ging dort nichts, weder auf Limburger noch auf das (teure) Sandwichtoastbrot (ich hatte zwischen 0,89 und 1,89€ Sandwichtoast wählen können und nahm das Sammy's SuperSandwich).
> 
> Die lange Rute sollte mir die Möglichkeit geben, etwas mehr Diskretion walten zu lassen = mehr Abstand zum Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schon Dienstag blieb ich an dieser meiner Meinung nach hochinteressanten Stelle ohne Biß - heute lief es genauso.
> 
> Am Ufer gegenüber sah ich plötzlich ein größeres Tier schwimmen. Bin absolut kein Experte, aber ich würde auf Fischotter setzen.
> In dem Kontext mußte ich auch an die am Dienstag entdeckten Muschelschalen am Ufer denken. Nutria oder Biber fallen glaube ich aus (auch die könnten dort vorkommen).
> 
> Tja, so ein Otter kann bei den Fischen natürlich einen gewissen negativen Eindruck hinterlassen. Hab mir kurz überlegt, ob ich woanders hinfahren soll, war aber etwas träge und bin einfach flußabwärts von Swim zu Swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine meiner Lieblingsstellen an diesem Flußabschnitt. Ohne kurze Rute ist man dort verloren.
> Permanent tropfte es vom Baum und alle paar Sekunden fielen Schnee/Eisstückchen ins Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die winzige River Ambush 5.5ft konnte leider ihre Aktion nicht unter Beweis stellen. Ich mag diese Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die eingespleißte Vollglasspitze ist recht weich und zeigt auch vorsichtige Zupfer gut an.
> Beim aktuellen Modell gleichen Namens ist nur der vorderste Spitzenbereich noch weiß.
> Mir gefällt sie so mit „viel Weiß” besser. Super zu sehen außer auf Schnee ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schön ists in Mecklenburg. Eine Weile lang ästen Rehe direkt am Ufer gegenüber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Schluß hin, schon in Straßennähe, probierte ich es mit der kurzen Rute in dem ruhigen Bereich rechts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaffee im Schnee: kann man machen, sollte man machen.
> 
> Danach habe ich es noch an der Stelle probiert, die mir am Dienstag den Dämmerungsdöbel brachte - auch dort ging nichts.
> 
> Es gab den ganzen Tag über nicht einen glasklaren Biß. Einige Male war ich unsicher, ob unter Wasser treibendes Zeugs oder ein Fisch Verursacher einer Feedertip-Bewegung war, aber meist kam der Köder unangetastet oder mit einem „Wrap” aus rottem Laub aus dem Wasser.
> 
> Bemerkung zum SuperSandwich-Brot: es hält/hielt besser am Haken als das Zeugs aus einem anderen Supermarkt.
> 
> Am Auto angekommen gab es dann noch ein Problem: Batterie zu schwach zum Starten. Na prima, mitten auf dem Lande. Hab dann mit ner Taschenlampe winkend die wenigen passierenden Autofahrer angehalten. Eine besonders hilfsbereite Frau kam dann nach ner halben Stunde mit Starthilfekabel und ihrem Mann zurück, meine alte Kiste sprang sofort an. Glück gehabt. So nette und hilfsbereite Menschen findet man ja nicht immer und überall.
> Hab etwas hilflos als ne Art Dankeschön (hatte nix passendes an Geld dabei) zuhause als erstes 30€ an die DGzRS gespendet.
> 
> Ach ja - die erwähnte Korm Allrounder Quiver (10ft) ist gelandet und macht einen guten Eindruck. Besonders zart ist sie nicht, also durchaus ne Rute zum Gegenhalten. Die drei Spitzen (2x Glass in 1 und 2oz, einmal Carbon in 3oz) kommen mir (am Schreibtisch) recht ähnlich von der Härte vor. Also auch die 1oz-Tip ist etwas straffer als erwartet. Muß ich mal am Wasser testen.
> 
> Die heute genutzte 1oz-Glass-Tip der langen Drennan war übrigens etwas zu weich für die Bedingungen. Hätte wechseln können, aber das hätte am Ergebnis wohkl nichts geändert. Mal sehen, vermutlich versuche ich morgen erstmal ne Batterie für meinen Wagen zu besorgen. Wenn das problemlos klappt fahre ich evtl. noch mal los zu den zaghaften Döbeln. Dann aber zu einem anderen Flußabschnitt mit mehr Struktur=/Cover am Ufer.


Poah, ey! Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht lieber Geo, bloss gut, das das mit der Batterie geklappt hat, und schön, das Du hilfsbereite Menschen getroffen hast, ich bin mir sicher, es kommt auch drauf an wie man fragt.
Also, bei den Bedingungen -bei Dir ist offenbar schon echter Winter- nen ungeschützten Wiesenfluss angehen ist wirklich knallhart. Seh ich mir das vorletzte Bild an, den grauen, glatten Spiegel, dann zeigt sich da ne wirklich kalte, spröde, abweisende Flussgottheit, in a glass darkly. Und das dann Stundenkang unentwegt durchhalten und dabei noch so schöne Bilder wieder mitbringen: Hut ab, mich fröstelts beim Ansehen..
Statt Bissen bring ich Dir ein ükeliges Ständchen: He got the Action, He got the motion, dedication, devotion, oh yeah the boy can play:


----------



## geomas

^ Danke!

Die Sohlenwärmer (noch vom letzten Jahr, gestern kamen frische) standen offenbar nicht mehr hunnertpro im Saft, aber wirklich gefroren hab ich nicht, wundert mich selbst. Auch die Flossen waren kein Probelm, hatte meist billige Handschuhe* mit freiklappbaren Fingen und Daumen an.

Die Luft-Temperatur würde ich auf 1-2 Grad über null schätzen. Mißt Du eigentlich noch die Wassertemperatur? Du hattest Dir ja mal ein schniekes Thermometer gegönnt.

Den Mißerfolg schiebe ich entspannt auf den „natural-born” Fischer mit vier Beinen. Im Frühjahr werde ich das Areal aber sicher erneut heimsuchen.

„Walk Of Life” - ich mußte tatsächlich an die Leute denken, die zwangsweise viele Kilometer durch Schnee laufen müssen oder mußten, teilweise mit Sack und Pack und Kind auf dem Arm. Dafür gibt es in der dt. Geschichte ja leider traurige Beispiele. Und in der Gegenwart in anderen Gegenden auch. Da sind selbst Angel-Ausflüge bei schwierigen Bedingungen der reinste Kindergarten dagegen.

PS: witzig - ich habe ein kostenloses Tracking-Programm mitlaufen lassen, offenbar mißt dieses mit meinem alten Smartphone nicht sehr genau:  unterwegs knapp 6 Stunden, gelaufen 15,04km (!!), dabei 6553KJ verbrannt, die Angabe der Höhenmeter mag ich gar nicht zitieren.

*) Trakker Polar Fleece Gloves, letztes Jahr sehr billig erworben


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die Luft-Temperatur würde ich auf 1-2 Grad über null schätzen. Mißt Du eigentlich noch die Wassertemperatur? Du hattest Dir ja mal ein schniekes Thermometer gegönnt.


ja, aber ich weiss eigentlich nicht warum ich das tue. Natürlich unregelmäßig, und wenn nur im Winter, wo ich kein Thermomenter brauche, um zu wissen das das Wasser schweinekalt ist, aber eben noch fliesst. Natürlich führe ich auch keine Aufzeichnungen, aber ich weiss, das die Jungs selbst bei unter 3 grad noch am Start sind.
Aber was nützt ein Thingy in der Weste, wenn man nicht ab und zu damit herumfuchtelt?






geomas schrieb:


> Den Mißerfolg schiebe ich entspannt auf den „natural-born” Fischer mit vier Beinen. Im Frühjahr werde ich das Areal aber sicher erneut heimsuchen.


Bei mir gibts auch ne Otter Kolonie, ich durfte sogar mal einen sehen, kurz vor der Finsternis, im Brückenschatten- ein riesiges, glänzendes und geschmeidiges Wesen, es war schon ein toller und auch etwas unheimlicher Moment. Der Swim war auch 2 Saisons leergeräumt: Aber fair ist fair, und nun ist der Meisterangler weitergezogen. Schätze, die Otter haben ziemlich alte Fischereirechte. Bei Gelegenheit: Achte mal auf Verletzungen bei gefangenen Fischen, ich glaube immer noch, das die Otter markante Verletzungsmuster verursachen.

Herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber was nützt ein Thingy in der Weste, wenn man nicht ab und zu damit herumfuchtelt?


Im Winter ist sowas besonders wichtig, wobei man mehrere Messungen braucht (täglich/halbtäglich ), denn es kommt mehr auf die Differenzkurve an und nicht so sehr den einzelnen Wert. Ist jedenfalls sehr schön einfach, wenn man einmal misst und dann weiß, heute beißt eh nix.



Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, die Otter haben ziemlich alte Fischereirechte. Bei Gelegenheit: Achte mal auf Verletzungen bei gefangenen Fischen, ich glaube immer noch, das die Otter markante Verletzungsmuster verursachen.


Markante Verletzungsmuster in Richtung Abbiss von 2 Seiten und ziemlich glattkantige Schnitte sind das nach vielen gesehenen Bildern schon!

Alte Fischereirechte der Otter zählen nur in alten traditionellen Gewässern, nicht in neuen.
Genauso wie z.B. der Biber und andere Ratten nichts in meinem Garten zu suchen haben, da hört jede Tierbegeisterung einfach mal auf.
Dass die Rodentia quasi alle Träger eines momentan abgeschwächten Pestbakteriums sind, macht die Sache sowieso eigentlich recht klar.


----------



## Finke20

Moin in die Runde,

geomas  das ist wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht von dir und die Bilder sind auch super geworden.

Allen die es in der letzten Zeit ans Wasser geschafft haben, ein dickes Petri an euch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> In dem Kontext mußte ich auch an die am Dienstag entdeckten Muschelschalen am Ufer denken



Das sind Bisamratten. Die hinterlassen immer leere Muschelschalenhaufen am Ufer.
Muss aber nicht heißen dass es dort deshalb keinen Otter geben kann.

Toller Bilder, Georg.


----------



## geomas

An Minimax und an alle hier: einige meiner Assoziationen* zuletzt waren komplett danaben und haben im Ükel nüscht verloren.
Das tut mir echt leid und ich werde versuchen, etwas weniger von der Gedankensuppe, die in meinem Kopf gärt und blubbert, unreflektiert in den Ükel schwappen zu lassen.

 And now for something completely different:
Habe eine Werkstatt gefunden, die meinem kleinen Elchauto eine neue Batterie einpflanzt und mich dann in die Weiten Mecklenburgs entfernen.


*) bezogen auf Ledermäntel und Marsch im Schnee


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> And now for something completely different:
> Habe eine Werkstatt gefunden, die meinem kleinen Elchauto eine neue Batterie einpflanzt und mich dann in die Weiten Mecklenburgs entfernen


Zieh was raaaauuuuus!
Noch jemand am Wasser?
Ich muss heut leider ne Lampe am Minimobil wechseln (größere Operation, da das Auto ne Fehlkonstruktion ist, und danach wirklich unangenehme Papiere sortieren)


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Zieh was raaaauuuuus!
> Noch jemand am Wasser?
> Ich muss heut leider ne Lampe am Minimobil wechseln (größere Operation, da das Auto ne Fehlkonstruktion ist, und danach wirklich unangenehme Papiere sortieren


ich muss gleich Arbeiten 
dafür habe ich extra eine Sortiermaschine


----------



## Slappy

Eventuell geht's nachher noch mal ana Wasser für 1-2 h


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Eventuell geht's nachher noch mal ana Wasser für 1-2 h


dein Terrassengartenteich zählt nicht als Angelgewässer  
ansonsten Petri


----------



## geomas

Neue Autobatterie, neue Quiver-Rute, ein mir gänzlich unbekannter Swim und Tada?! Endvierziger.


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> dein Terrassengartenteich zählt nicht als Angelgewässer
> ansonsten Petri


Doch, der zählt 
Weiß aber noch nicht ob es der Hausteich, der Steinbruch oder der große Feldteich wird..... 
Oder sollte ich es noch mal am großen Fluß auf Stachler versuchen 
Gert-Show , wie siehts denn aus am Main?


----------



## Tobias85

Ein herzliches Petri an unsere beiden hartgesottenen Döbel-Spezis geomas und Minimax. Georg, einen ganz tollen Bericht hast du uns da vorgelegt - da bekomme ich (tatsächlich!) direkt Lust auf solch eine Winter-Angelei im Schneegestöber.

Bei mir wirds heute leider nichts mit Wasser, es stehen andere Dinge auf dem Plan: Außenlampen montieren, Baumarkt, neues Hinterrad ans Fahrrad bauen (nach vierfachem(!)  Speichenbruch) und natürlich die liebe Uni. Vielleicht bleibt morgen etwas Zeit; am großen Bach gibts ein paar Stellen, die schon länger auf meiner Erkundungsliste stehen. Kann ja nicht immer nur im Knochenwald angeln. Sonst vielleicht ein Kurztrip an den Hausbach, sofern nach dem stückweisen Schwinden des Dammes endlich wieder ne brauchbare Strömung herrscht.


----------



## Skott

geomas  und Minimax 

Danke für euern unermüdlichen Einsatz und Ehrgeiz, ich bewundere das und wünsche viel PETRI.
Ich traue mir leider diese Hardcore-Aktionen in meinem Alter und bei meiner Gesundheit nicht mehr zu.
Umso schöner ist es, hier im Ükel von Euch mitgenommen zu werden und zu träumen.
Die Bilder lassen einen hautnah dabei sein und sind oft von solcher Brillianz und Qualität, dass man den Fisch förmlich riechen kann.

Dafür bin ich sehr, sehr dankbar!!!!


----------



## Slappy

Slappy schrieb:


> Doch, der zählt
> Weiß aber noch nicht ob es der Hausteich, der Steinbruch oder der große Feldteich wird.....
> Oder sollte ich es noch mal am großen Fluß auf Stachler versuchen
> Gert-Show , wie siehts denn aus am Main?


OK, Pläne sind gestrichen..... Waren noch was essen. Jetzt regnet es und ich bin im Fresskoma


----------



## Gert-Show

Slappy schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich es noch mal am großen Fluß auf Stachler versuchen
> Gert-Show , wie siehts denn aus am Main?


Wird so langsam wieder besser, das Wasser hat nur noch 5 Grad und der Pegel ist etwas gestiegen.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Meine größten Respekt an alle von euch ,die bei dem Wetter,und generell den Winter durch per Ansitz auf die friedlichen gehen !
Und noch größeren Respekt an all die,die da sogar noch was rausholen,echt schön zu lesen und zu sehen 
Für mich geht die Saison erst im Frühjahr wieder los,und ich widme mich den Winter über komplett den Räubern.
Bin mal gespannt was hier demnächst noch so aus dem Wasser gezaubert wird 
Always tight lines,und euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## geomas

Also heute gab es trotz eines knapperen Zeitrahmens mal wieder Fisch:
nachdem ich eine Werkstatt fand, die die korrekte Batterie für meinen alten Kleinwagen auf Lager hatte und direkt einbauen konnte (na gut, hätte ich wohl auch selber hinbekommen) hab ich zu dem Kram, der vom gestrigen Ansitz noch in der Karre war, noch die Korum Quiver Rute hinzugefügt und ab gings.
Bin heute etwas weiter flußauf gefahren als sonst, dort gab es Stellen mit mehr „Cover” und abwechslungsreichen uferseitigen Strukturen als am gestern besuchetn Flußabschnitt.

Nach kurzem Marsch am Acker entlang fand ich ein paar schöne Stellen und habe einen 6er „Fine Carp” mit Käse bestückt. Zuvor noch ein paar haselnußgroße Bröckchen Harzer lose gefüttert, die Fische sollten „geweckt” werden. Am ersten Swim war die Strömung doch etwas stark, ein paar Meter weiter sah es wie im britischen Angelvideo aus:





Vermutlich gehört der Flußzugang zu einer Schafweide, sicher bin ich mir nicht. Dort habe ich zur Abwechslung ne Flocke SuperSandwich eingeworfen und Tap!Tap! - ab ging die wilde Fahrt. Der Kescher lag noch am vorherigen Swim flußaufwärts - so hatte ich etwas länger Fischkontakt als geplant.





So 48/49cm mag er gehabt haben, ein schöner Fisch. Die Allrounder Quiver hätte vermutlich auch einen größeren Fisch händeln können.
Die el-Cheapo-Okuma wird bei Gelegenheit gegen eine andere Rolle gewechselt.

Habe dann weitere Stellen flußabwärts abgeklappert, aber nichts gefangen außer Mengen rotten Krauts.

Wieder in Parkplatznähe gab es gegen 15.45 noch einen schönen Biß, im schnellen Flüßchen dachte ich an einen dickeren Fisch - zum Vorschein kam ein Enddreißiger oder Vierziger Döbel.

Mehr tat sich dann auch nicht, ganz zufrieden hab ich gepackt und bin nach Hause gebraust.

Vielleicht probiere ich es das nächste Mal noch etwas weiter flußaufwärts.
Mal sehen, wann sich ein Zeitfenster öffnen läßt. Eventuell schon am Dienstag.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll, Georg.
Autoreparatur erfolgreich, Angelausflug auch erfolgreich - ein guter Tag für dich.
Petri Heil!
Ich fange mit der Döbelei erst zur nächsten ÜKC im Januar wieder an.
Solange wiege ich sie in Sicherheit....hrhrhr....


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Also heute gab es trotz eines knapperen Zeitrahmens mal wieder Fisch:
> nachdem ich eine Werkstatt fand, die die korrekte Batterie für meinen alten Kleinwagen auf Lager hatte und direkt einbauen konnte (na gut, hätte ich wohl auch selber hinbekommen) hab ich zu dem Kram, der vom gestrigen Ansitz noch in der Karre war, noch die Korum Quiver Rute hinzugefügt und ab gings.
> Bin heute etwas weiter flußauf gefahren als sonst, dort gab es Stellen mit mehr „Cover” und abwechslungsreichen uferseitigen Strukturen als am gestern besuchetn Flußabschnitt.
> 
> Nach kurzem Marsch am Acker entlang fand ich ein paar schöne Stellen und habe einen 6er „Fine Carp” mit Käse bestückt. Zuvor noch ein paar haselnußgroße Bröckchen Harzer lose gefüttert, die Fische sollten „geweckt” werden. Am ersten Swim war die Strömung doch etwas stark, ein paar Meter weiter sah es wie im britischen Angelvideo aus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermutlich gehört der Flußzugang zu einer Schafweide, sicher bin ich mir nicht. Dort habe ich zur Abwechslung ne Flocke SuperSandwich eingeworfen und Tap!Tap! - ab ging die wilde Fahrt. Der Kescher lag noch am vorherigen Swim flußaufwärts - so hatte ich etwas länger Fischkontakt als geplant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 48/49cm mag er gehabt haben, ein schöner Fisch. Die Allrounder Quiver hätte vermutlich auch einen größeren Fisch händeln können.
> Die el-Cheapo-Okuma wird bei Gelegenheit gegen eine andere Rolle gewechselt.
> 
> Habe dann weitere Stellen flußabwärts abgeklappert, aber nichts gefangen außer Mengen rotten Krauts.
> 
> Wieder in Parkplatznähe gab es gegen 15.45 noch einen schönen Biß, im schnellen Flüßchen dachte ich an einen dickeren Fisch - zum Vorschein kam ein Enddreißiger oder Vierziger Döbel.
> 
> Mehr tat sich dann auch nicht, ganz zufrieden hab ich gepackt und bin nach Hause gebraust.
> 
> Vielleicht probiere ich es das nächste Mal noch etwas weiter flußaufwärts.
> Mal sehen, wann sich ein Zeitfenster öffnen läßt. Eventuell schon am Dienstag.


Herzliches Petri zu den beiden Döbeln, der gezeigte Fisch ist ein richtig bulliger, prachtvoller Winterdöbel* Ich bin sicher, daß Cover und Strukturen zum Erfolg beigetragen haben. Schön das Du Die neue Rute (noch mit unabgeknibbelter Folie) einweihen konntest, ich bin sehr gespannt auf sie.
Vielen Dank für den Schönen Bericht,
Herzlich
Minimax



*("..._und sein riesiger Leib umspannt den Himmelsfluss,_
_und die grauen Wolken, das ist sein dunkler Rücken, und der Schnee, das ist sein weißer Bauch. Und der Nebel und der Regen, das sind die grauen Flossen, aber die Beeren des Schneedorns und die Brust des Rotkehlchens, das sind die roten Flossen.")_


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Kaffee im Schnee: kann man machen, sollte man machen.
> 
> Danach habe ich es noch an der Stelle probiert, die mir am Dienstag den Dämmerungsdöbel brachte - auch dort ging nichts.
> 
> Es gab den ganzen Tag über nicht einen glasklaren Biß. Einige Male war ich unsicher, ob unter Wasser treibendes Zeugs oder ein Fisch Verursacher einer Feedertip-Bewegung war, aber meist kam der Köder unangetastet oder mit einem „Wrap” aus rottem Laub aus dem Wasser.


Trotz das die Kleinen nicht wollten, Danke für deinen tollen Bericht immer wieder schön zu lesen  

Da kriegt man richtig Lust aufs Wasser... und gut das es hilfsbereite Menschen gibt (Batterie)





geomas schrieb:


> Den Mißerfolg schiebe ich entspannt auf den „natural-born” Fischer mit vier Beinen. Im Frühjahr werde ich das Areal aber sicher erneut heimsuchen


Das kannste haben, neues Jahr neues Glück



Thomas. schrieb:


> dafür habe ich extra eine Sortiermaschine


Die gefällt mir 




Slappy schrieb:


> OK, Pläne sind gestrichen..... Waren noch was essen. Jetzt regnet es und ich bin im Fresskoma







geomas schrieb:


> Also heute gab es trotz eines knapperen Zeitrahmens mal wieder Fisch:
> nachdem ich eine Werkstatt fand, die die korrekte Batterie für meinen alten Kleinwagen auf Lager hatte und direkt einbauen konnte (na gut, hätte ich wohl auch selber hinbekommen) hab ich zu dem Kram, der vom gestrigen Ansitz noch in der Karre war, noch die Korum Quiver Rute hinzugefügt und ab gings.
> Bin heute etwas weiter flußauf gefahren als sonst, dort gab es Stellen mit mehr „Cover” und abwechslungsreichen uferseitigen Strukturen als am gestern besuchetn Flußabschnitt.





geomas schrieb:


> So 48/49cm mag er gehabt haben, ein schöner Fisch.


Ich finde ein sehr schöner sogar Petri Heil Geomas



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte.
Mal sehen, was der Dezember noch so mit sich bringt. Die ganze Adventszeit ist ja nicht so meins, da verkrümele ich mich lieber ans Wasser anstatt Plätzchen zu backen oder Lametta zu polieren.

Die Griffschutzfolie der neuen Rute wurde übrigens nach dem ersten Döbel umgehend abgeknibbelt.
Von den (damals sehr billig angebotenen) Okuma Carbonite Rollen bin/war ich eigentlich angetan wegen des guten Laufs, der sauberen Schnurverlegung, der ordentlichen Bremse und der DOPPELKURBEL - aber dieses Exemplar produzierte heute Schleifgeräusche.


----------



## Minimax

dfd


geomas schrieb:


> DOPPELKURBEL


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> DOPPELKURBEL







Geo


----------



## rhinefisher

Doppellkurbeln sind sone Sache....
An der richtigen Rolle liebe ich die...
Wenn eine Rolle hoch übersetzt ist, die Kurbel die richtige Form und Länge hat, lässr es sich damit unheimlich gut fischen...


----------



## Thomas.

keine Lust, Regen, aber ich werde mal losgehen, Kollege wartet mit Tochter am Wasser, und ich will ja nicht das so eine kleine Göre mir wider die Dicken vor der Nase wegschnappt    obwohl ich es ihr gönne
allen die es heute zum Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, du mutierst ja langsam zum zweiten Minimax, was die Döbelei angeht.

Gestern auf dem Weg zum Baumarkt konnte ich es nicht lassen und bin schonmal zwei der Spots angefahren, die ich am Bach erkunden wollte. Der eine Spot war anglerisch uninteressant, allerdings schwamm unter mir plötzlich ein Biber unter einer Brücke hervor. Ich hab noch nie einen live gesehen und nach Zeitungsberichten hat der sich da wohl schon länger angesiedelt, mitten im Dorf. Tolles Erlebnis!
Dann weiter zum zweiten Spot. Dort konnte ich mitten auf sehr flacher, grader, trister Strecke einen einzigen Gumpen ausmachen, der für so einen flachen kleinen Wiesenbach besonders tief und groß ist - direkt vor einem Baum inklusive unterspültem Ufer. Wenn da kein cephalus seine Heimstätte hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Einziger Wermutstropfen: Werfen oder den Köder mit der Pose antreiben lassen fast unmöglich, wahrscheinlich muss ich mich direkt auf die Behausung setzen und dann den Köder an der freien Leine runter lassen oder sowas. Und das auf scheue Döbel...


----------



## Thomas.

als tapferes Schneiderlein wider zu Hause, die Klenee war nicht mit, Kollege hat 3 schöne Rotaugen gefangen und versucht es jetzt noch mal auf Döbel.
Kalt, Nass aber schön wars, der Fluss hat viel Wasser und eine Starke Strömung, hatte nur eine Posen Rute mit und habe mich ein wenig geärgert das ich keine Grundrute dabei hatte. Werde aber wenn es das Wetter zulässt  die kommende Woche ein letztes mal für dieses Jahr versuchen.


----------



## geomas

Ohhhh ^ der Fluß sieht aus wie in den britischen Chub-Videos, äußerst döbelig, lieber Thomas. Hoffentlich klappts mit nem schönen Ansitz in der kommenden Woche!


Der tiefe Gumpen klingt vielversprechend, lieber Tobias: also viel Erfolg beim Versuch, dessen Bewohner ans Tageslicht zu befördern!


----------



## Minimax

Cool das Du am Wasser warst, lieber Thomas.  Danke für Die schönen Bilder. Früher oder später hast Du wieder nen Megaphon im Kescher! Tobias85 habe ich da 'Brücke' gelesen? Brücken sind m.M.n. echte fail-safe Swims, darunter solltest Du es unbedingt probieren.
Ich selbst mache mich jetzt zu einem _Dämmerungsansitz mit Naturködern auf Grund_ auf. Diesmal ist Angelkumpel, der harte Hund mit dabei, ich freu mich schon.
Wenn ich verkehrsmässig gut durchkommen, werd ich vielleicht noch ein paar Würfe mit Tulip riskieren. Aber die Marseillaise Gefahr ist praktisch unabwendbar heute. Aber nun muss ich mich sputen!
Tallyho,
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Dann mal viel Erfolg beim ominösen Ansitz, Minimax. Tiefe Außenkurven und Wehre sind das Ziel nehme ich an?

Unter der Brücke angeln ist leider nicht, darunter(!) befindet sich das obere Ende einer Fischtreppe. Aber den Biber werd ich sicher noch ein paarmal besuchen gehen.


----------



## Minimax

Kein Riese (wie immer), aber ungewöhnlich makellos und prächtig gefärbt. Der Gerechtigkeit ist Genüge getan, nun schnell zur Pferdchenwiese, die Sonne sinkt und Angelkumpel ist bereits da, baut auf, und hat leckeren heissen Tee mitgebracht, der Pfundskerl!


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kein Riese (wie immer), aber ungewöhnlich makellos und prächtig gefärbt. Der Gerechtigkeit ist Genüge getan, nun schnell zur Pferdchenwiese, die Sonne sinkt und Angelkumpel ist bereits da, baut auf, und hat leckeren heissen Tee mitgebracht, der Pfundskerl!


Du bist ja verrückt Mini, habe gerade erst, weil ich in der Küche stand, deinen Beitrag von 14:15 Uhr gelesen, wollte dir PETRI für den Ansitz wünschen und da
stellst du schon den ersten Fang vor...
Der Fisch ist wirklich traumhaft schön, unversehrt und wie gemalt...! PETRI!
Weiterhin Petri beim nächsten Abenteuer, der Jagd nach dem Q-Bartelträger (durfte ich das so schreiben, ohne dein Mojo zu schädigen...? )
Der weiße Untergrund beim Döbelbild lässt ja auf passende Temperaturen schließen...


----------



## geomas

Die Farbe des Korks am vorderen Griffteil läßt Hobby-Detektive wie mich auf reichlichen Gebrauch von Curry/Kurkuma schließen.
Schöner Fisch, lieber Minimax - Petri heil!


----------



## geomas

Wer heute Abend keinen Bock auf Polizeiruf hat:


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Du bist ja verrückt Mini, habe gerade erst, weil ich in der Küche stand, deinen Beitrag von 14:15 Uhr gelesen, wollte dir PETRI für den Ansitz wünschen und da
> stellst du schon den ersten Fang vor...
> Der Fisch ist wirklich traumhaft schön, unversehrt und wie gemalt...! PETRI!
> Weiterhin Petri beim nächsten Abenteuer, der Jagd nach dem Q-Bartelträger (durfte ich das so schreiben, ohne dein Mojo zu schädigen...? )
> Der weiße Untergrund beim Döbelbild lässt ja auf passende Temperaturen schließen...


Danke für die Petris, 
Liebe Jungs, und Skott, gar kein Problem, solange nur der wahre Name des Fisches verschleiert wird, ist jede Umschreibung Mojo-Neutral, schätze ich*. 
Es ist also nicht Dir anzulasten, das Angelkumpel und ich heute nicht einen einzigen Biss oder Zuppler hatten. Aber egal, es war ein tolles Kumpelevent, und wir haben uns nichts vorzuwerfen: wir haben in 4 Stunden durchgängig 4 Ruten scharf gehabt, und immer fleissig Köder erneuert, Schnur Sauber gehalten und bei Abriss neu montiert. War schon ein bisschen frisch und auch nicht gänzlich niederschlagsfrei. Angelkumpel hat sich vorbildlich gehalten, ein feiner Mensch. Ihm ist auch diese seltene Aufnahme vom guten alten Minimax zu verdanken**:





So, das war der Dritte Streich des Q-Projektes. Ich glaube mehr denn je, daß im Gegensatz zur Döbelei Beharrlichkeit und pure, hirnverbrannte Sturheit der Schlüssel zum Zielfisch sind. 

Und wenn Väterchen Frost wirklich ernst macht, dann kann ich auch noch ne Schippe drauflegen. Meine Ringe sind gross, ich hab gute Mono auf den Töpfen und nen _richtig dicken_ Thermsuit im Schrank.
Stiff upper lip,
Minimax 

*der Aberglaube hat übrigens einen realen ükelhistorischen Hintergrund: In der Frühzeit des Ükels stöhnte das AB unter dem grausamen Joch eines (sehr engagierten) Mods, dem daran gelegen war, viele spezialisierte Threads offen und am Laufen zu halten. Daher stand der Ükel mit seiner thematischen Vielfalt und dem traditionellen Offtopic unter scharfer Beobachtung. Und der Q-Fisch ist ja nun mal ein Raubfisch, obwohl Taktik und Methode klar ükelig sind. Daher haben wir einst den Artnamen oder die Angelei codiert ('Blautonnenangelei' z.B.)
**Es gibt natürlich auch ein Bild von ihm, aber der Gute scheut die Internet Öffentlichkeit, sonst würd ich es Euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Kein Riese (wie immer), aber ungewöhnlich makellos und prächtig gefärbt. Der Gerechtigkeit ist Genüge getan, nun schnell zur Pferdchenwiese, die Sonne sinkt und Angelkumpel ist bereits da, baut auf, und hat leckeren heissen Tee mitgebracht, der Pfundskerl!


 Schöner Fisch   ich hoffe das du und dein Angelkumpel ein paar schöne "deren Namen nicht genannt werden drüfen" Fische fangt
und das Stillleben perfekt



geomas schrieb:


> Die Farbe des Korks am vorderen Griffteil läßt Hobby-Detektive wie mich auf reichlichen Gebrauch von Curry/Kurkuma schließen.
> Schöner Fisch, lieber Minimax - Petri heil!


und die Farbe des Griffes sagt auch die Rute muß öfter gefischt werden 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> und die Farbe des Griffes sagt auch die Rute muß öfter gefischt werden


Ich tu was ich kann, die Mk V ist erst Ende Oktober von Stapel gelaufen, und seitdem fische ich sie praktisch ausschließlich, die schöne Patina kommt noch 


Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Kollegen,
> 
> ich habe auch nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine Rute aufgebaut die ich im Folgenden vorstellen möchte, die "Minimax Mk. V" Sie ist in vielerlei Hinsicht mit der Mk IV (der OCC-Rute) vergleichbar- da beide auf einem Meerforellenblank aufgebaut sind. Allerdings stand bei der älteren Rute die Allroundigkeit im Vordergrund, während ich die neue Rute explizit für das Angeln auf Döbel im kleinen Fluss mit mäßiger bis flotter Strömung mit leichter Grundmontage und gelegentlich mit Pose gebaut habe*.
> Anhang anzeigen 388330
> 
> 
> Die Rute ist auf dem leichten Meerforellenblank Rainshadow XST in 2,92m/Wg 8-28g von Batson aufgebaut. Da ich unbedingt auf 3,05m (10ft) kommen wollte habe ich das HT mit einem eingeschobenen Stück einer defekten Telespin, die ich von meinem Angeldealer geschnorrt habe verlängert. Die ungleich lange Teilung hat einen sehr angenehmen Nebeneffekt: Wenn die beiden Teile beim Transport zusammengelascht sind, ragt das Stabile Handteil oben und unten über das ST hinaus und schützt so die empfindliche Spitze/Tülle. Der Blank ist kurz gesagt, wundervoll, er ist schnell, aber dennoch parabol, und erfüllt endlich meinen Wunsch nach Bisserkennung über Spitze. Insgesamt bringt es die Mk V auf 156g. Damit ist sie kein Leichtgewicht, aber liegt in der unteren Hälfte was kommerzielle Meforuten gleicher Länge und Wg, ich bin zufrieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 388331
> 
> 
> Bei den RIngen habe ich keine Experimente gewagt, sondern, wie bereits bei der Mk. II, III, IV, die guten, einfachen Fuji Alconite BLVAGS bzw. für das Handteil die Zweistegversion BSVAG gewählt. Ausserdem hatte ich noch einige davon auf Lager, und sie sind nicht mehr leicht zu bekommen. Die Ringwahl war ne Qual übers Internet, wie einfach wäre es, wenn man die mit Fingern und AUge in einem echtent Geschäft auswählen könnte,
> ich habe mich für 9+1 Ringe entschieden, bei 10ft also mehr als für nen Spinnaufbau, aber einen weniger als für ne klassische Friedfischrute. Man kann sehr verrückt werden, was die Ringabstände betrifft und endlos um millimeter herumfummeln- ich habe nach einer geheimen Spezialformel, intensiven Berechnungen und endlosen Testreihen eine für mich stimmige Lösung gefunden** Man kann darüber diskutieren ob dem Blank ein weiterer Ring gut getan hätte.
> Anhang anzeigen 388332
> 
> 
> Der Griff ist aus Kork in annehmbarer Qualität. Er ist länger als meine bisherigen EIgenbauten, und entspricht etwa der Länge heutiger Friedfischruten. Ich finde das beim Zwiehändigen Werfen als etwas unpraktisch, aber da ich in den letzten Monaten ärgerlicherweise so eine Art Tennisarm ewntwickelt habe, ist der verlängerte Griff und damit die höhere Position der Rute (Ich stelle die Rute steil auf einem Bankstick ab) beim Anhieb schmerzfrei und ich bin schneller.
> Die Mk. V ist erste Rute mit einem echten Schraubrollenhalter, die ich aufgebaut habe, bisher habe ich einen einfachen Korkgriff mit Schieberingen gewählt. Es gibt keine technischen Gründe, ich wollte es einfach mal so machen. Um das Gewinde zu verbergen habe ich einen normalne Fuji DPS mit ner KPDS Mutter und ner Korktrompete*** verbaut. Ich bin kein Freund langer Vorgriffe, also habe ich beides mit dem Dremel gekürzt.
> EIn Hakenhalter ist bei meiner mobilen Angelei unerläßlich, aber Klapphalter sind Schrott, und Bogenhalter weichen dem Haken zu gerne bei Wind, Wetter und Nervosität aus. Ich habe also einen Miniminifliegenring als Hakenhalter und Stopper für den KPDS eingebaut. Zusammen mit der WIcklung, zwischenzeitlichem Lackieren und der Installation des Vorgriffs war das insgesamt eine schlimme Fummelei.
> Anhang anzeigen 388333
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388334
> 
> 
> So, kommen wir zum wichtigstem, dem Bling.
> Ich war ja durch die Farbbeschreibung im Internet ("Titanium Chrome") schon vorgewarnt, als der Blamk dann wie der FInger vom bösen Terminator in meiner Bude _gleißte_ war mir endgültig klar: Das kann keine dezente Retrorute wie Mk. II-IV. werden. Also bin ich umgeschwenkt, und hab die Mk V mit nem komplexen Screw-Down Rollenhalter versehen und noch extra Zierringe reingequetscht. Passen ja auch zu meinem traditionellen Windingcheck in Gold. Dazu habe ich strategische Wicklungen noch mit einem Gold-Trim versehen- Und schliesslich steht das "Minimax Mk V" nun nicht in krakeliger Tusche. sondern in Gold auf dem Blank. Mir gefällts, und ich steh dazu.
> Anhang anzeigen 388335
> 
> 
> Überhaupt finde ich das Farbschema Titan-Schwarz-Gold wirklich cool. Passend zur Blankfarbe und den Applikationen heb ich mir für die Rute eine Daiwa Exceler Lt in der 3000er Größe angeschafft. Die Große Spule ist mit dem FInger leicht zu erreichen, und fürs Handling hab ich daran eine 2500er Kurbel drangeschraubt, fürs goldene Extrabling und dem pillow-Knauf, der dem schlechten T Knauf in jeder Hinsicht überlegen ist.
> ALs Zweite Rolle der Wahl fürs Posenangeln und die schöne Jahreszeit würde ich ne Youngs&Sons Lightweight dranschrauben, ebenfalls in Titan-Schwarz-Gold
> Anhang anzeigen 388336
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388337
> 
> 
> So, das wäre sie, die Minimax Mk. V. Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden -klar, besser geht immer- und denke es ist eine gelungene Rute für die ihr zugedachte Aufgabe. Ich freue mich auf unsere Gemeinsamen Abenteuer am Wasser,
> Herzliche Grüsse, Euer
> Minimax
> 
> 
> *DIe ganze Idee, leichte Meerforellenblanks für Friedfischruten zu benutzen verdanke ich unserem schmerzlich vermissten Andal , für den Hinweis auf den wirklich tollen Blank bin ich Nordlichtangler zu Dank verpflichtet, und Professor Tinca gab mir während des Bauens nicht nur dieser Rute manch wertvollen Tip, ebenso wie die ganze Ükelgemeinde. Alle Komponennten Stammen von Tackle24 und von Weckesser. Damit sind auch die Hauptschuldigen, die mich in den Wahnsinn des Rutenbauens getrieben haben genannt.
> **Ok, also ich hab in etwa die Abstände von der Mk IV übertragen, die RInge Mit Kreppband fiixiert und bin angeln gegangen. Nach 3 Swims, 8 Döbelen und einer Brasse dachte ich mir: kann man so lassen.
> ***Somit stellt die Trompete ein typologisches Rudiment dar: Ihre Aufgabe war ja zu verhindern, das die Schubringe über den Griff hinaus hochrutschen, was ja durch den Schraubrollenhalter wegfällt. Ich mag aber die Trompeten/Zwiebelgriffe und sie sind sozusagen ein Markenzeichen meiner wenigen RUten.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich tu was ich kann, die Mk V ist erst Ende Oktober von Stapel gelaufen, und seitdem fische ich sie praktisch ausschließlich, die schöne Patina kommt noch


Das weiß ich doch, Patina brauch seine Zeit... wenn ich mir meine Matchrute aus den 90zigern so anschau...muß aber so

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch, Patina brauch seine Zeit... wenn ich mir meine Matchrute aus den 90zigern so anschau...muß aber so
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich bin ja ein grosser Fan davon geworden, Rutengriffe von Zeit zu Zeit mit warmem Wasser und Seife zu reinigen, das erhält den 'Grip' Wichtig finde ich das vor allem bei Ruten mit Schieberingen, da erhält regelmäßiges Säubern (und die Rolle abmachen zwischen den Sessions) merklich den guten Festen Sitz der Rolle.


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> als tapferes Schneiderlein wider zu Hause, die Klenee war nicht mit, Kollege hat 3 schöne Rotaugen gefangen und versucht es jetzt noch mal auf Döbel.
> Kalt, Nass aber schön wars, der Fluss hat viel Wasser und eine Starke Strömung, hatte nur eine Posen Rute mit und habe mich ein wenig geärgert das ich keine Grundrute dabei hatte. Werde aber wenn es das Wetter zulässt die kommende Woche ein letztes mal für dieses Jahr versuchen.


Sorry, jetzt habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts dich glatt überlesen  
Danke für die schönen Bilder  da hast du ja ein schönes Flüßchen zum befischen, beim nächsten Mal viel Petri Heil


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Georg, du mutierst ja langsam zum zweiten Minimax, was die Döbelei angeht.


Ich muss widersprechen, Feund Tobsen, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wesentliche Details meiner Angelei, Montagen, Nübsies, Taktiken gehen direkt auf Geomas und seine Berichte zurück. Hinzu kommen weitere Aspekte, die maßgeblich von dem Stammtisch bzw. den Ükels geprägt und übernommen wurden.
Wenn ichs recht überlege: Vom Haken bis zur Rute, von Köder bis zum watercraft alles auf den Lehren des Ükels aufgebaut.
Ich denke das gilt für uns alle wechselseitig: Wenn es Belegpflicht geben würde, dann wäre der Fussnotenapparat für jedes einzelne Fangbild, Köderbesprechung oder Montagenphoto mehrere Seiten lang.

Das ist ja auch irgendwo der Grundgedanke unserer kleinen Teestube. Wobei mir in letzter Zeit das gute alte Offtopic _einen Hauch_ zu kurz kommt (Filmkritiken, Bauprojekte oder themenfreie Beschwerdetiraden).

Hg,
Miniplagiator
Minizitier


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss widersprechen, Feund Tobsen, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wesentliche Details meiner Angelei, Montagen, Nübsies, Taktiken gehen direkt auf Geomas und seine Berichte zurück. Hinzu kommen weitere Aspekte, die maßgeblich von dem Stammtisch bzw. den Ükels geprägt und übernommen wurden.
> Wenn ichs recht überlege: Vom Haken bis zur Rute, von Köder bis zum watercraft alles auf den Lehren des Ükels aufgebaut.
> Ich denke das gilt für uns alle wechselseitig: Wenn es Belegpflicht geben würde, dann wäre der Fussnotenapparat für jedes einzelne Fangbild, Köderbesprechung oder Montagenphoto mehrere Seiten lang.
> 
> Das ist ja auch irgendwo der Grundgedanke unserer kleinen Teestube. Wobei mir in letzter Zeit das gute alte Offtopic _einen Hauch_ zu kurz kommt (Filmkritiken, Bauprojekte oder themenfreie Beschwerdetiraden).
> 
> Hg,
> Miniplagiator
> Minizitier


----------



## Tricast

Das vierte Türchen ist meins, ick freue mir. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Hecht100+

Glückwunsch Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Endlich ist die Pechsträhne vorbei und ich habe auch mal was gewonnen; kommt ja nicht so oft vor.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Nur eine Tasse mit AB Logo und eine Rolle bisher.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Das vierte Türchen ist meins, ick freue mir.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Glückwunsch, ich hatte letztes Jahr was von Dynamite gewonnen, und das Zeugs ist gut, viel Erfolg damit


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, ich hatte letztes Jahr was von Dynamite gewonnen, und das Zeugs ist gut,



Dynamite-fishing ist ja seit eh und je erfolgreich.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tricast schrieb:


> Das vierte Türchen ist meins, ick freue mir.


bei mir war es das 2. Türchen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Glückwunsch noch Heinz, hab ich eben vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Pechsträhne vorbei und ich habe auch mal was gewonnen; kommt ja nicht so oft vor.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Nur eine Tasse mit AB Logo und eine Rolle bisher.


Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber Heinz! Der Adventskalender hält für jeden was bereit. Das ist die Magie von Weihnachten, 
twinkle twinkle,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch, Heinz! Da können sich die Karpfen ja jetzt „warm anziehen”.




Mir brachte der Nikolaus heute ganz kleine Ruten:






Vielleicht hätte ich die Stiefel besser putzen sollen...


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Pechsträhne vorbei und ich habe auch mal was gewonnen





geomas schrieb:


> Mir brachte der Nikolaus heute ganz kleine Ruten:
> Vielleicht hätte ich die Stiefel besser putzen sollen...



Ha, das ist noch garnix: Ich hab pünktlich zur Weihnachtszeit Besuch von den Heiligen Drei Königen bekommen:
Autowerkstatt, Zahnarzt, Finanzamt.
Und Junge, die haben mir den Stiefel richtig schön voll gemacht, da hab ich bis Februar noch was davon.


----------



## geomas

Oh ja, die Jungs von meiner Autowerkstatt geben sich schon ein High-Five, wenn ich mit dem Kleinwagen auf den Hof geknattert komme*. 




*) nene, die sind schon in Ordnung und kamen mir öfters entgegen


----------



## geomas

Und morgen könnte es, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, erneut aufs Land zu den Mecklenburger Dickschädeln gehen.
Habe vormittags noch zu arbeiten; je nach Lust/Frust/Laune könnte ich am späten Vormittag los. Würde mir gerne mal die Flußabschnitte noch oberhalb der zuletzt beangelten Strecke ansehen. Also noch etwas mehr Fahrerei. An Ruten wäre die 10ft Korum Quiver gesetzt und als Vergleichsrute käme evtl. noch eine vergleichbar lange alte DAM Picker mit.

Habe noch etliche weitere Chub-Angel-Videos von der Insel gesehen und will mal schauen, was sich davon hier umsetzen läßt. Anstelle des festen Bleiseitenarms („fixed Paternoster aus aufgeschnittener Schlaufe”) könnte ich zum Beispiel doch mal wieder die Link-Ledger-Montage probieren.



PS: in Vorbereitung des evtl. Ausflugs habe ich eben die eine alte DAM Picker klargemacht und mit einer Shimano SGT2000x bestückt.
Diese Rolle, eine Gabe eines äußerst freundlichen Ükel im westlichsten Westen der Republik, hatte ich bisher an meiner ersten Swingtip-Rute montiert und 2x gefischt - leider gänzlich ohne Erfolg. Das soll sich nun ändern. Die testweise auf diese Rolle gekurbelte Trilene XL „smooth Casting” habe ich eben entfernt, irgendwie fühlt die sich zu dürftig* für die Döbelei an. Jetzt ist 0,19er Daiwa Tournament ST daruf, die scheint trotz geringerer Tragkraftangabe klar eißfester zu sein als die Trilene. Ist aber etwas drahtiger. Mal sehen. Link-Ledger an dieser Combo mit feiner Spitze.


*) mag schlechte Lagerung beim Händler sein oder was auch immer, die Schnur als Fabrikat kann durchaus taugen


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, erneut aufs Land zu den Mecklenburger Dickschädeln gehen.


Dann mal Petri Heil, auf das du was schönes ans and kriegst  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Tricast und kuttenkarl, euch beiden Glückwunsch zum Gewinn 

Minimax und geomas: Ihr habt ja schon Recht, dass wir hier sehr viel von- und miteinander lernen. Was ich wohl meinte ist, dass ihr beide das Gelernte derzeit wohl am effizientesten und auch besonders regelmäßig anwendet (und uns dabei permanent mit schönen Berichten und Bildern versorgt).

Schade, dass es mit den Marmordöbeln nicht geklappt hat, aber der Winter fängt ja grade erst an. Ich stimme dir zu, dass wahrscheinlich nicht die gewiefteste Taktik, sondern eher stoisches Durchhaltevermögen der Weg zum Glück ist. Plumpsangeln at it's best, aber eben mit Stil.

Und in die Weite der mecklenburgisches Winterlandschaften gehen Erfolgswünsche für die morgige Erkundungs- und Angeltour.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Freunde, das Jahr geht zu Ende und nach der ÜKC ist vor der ÜKC.

Wer macht nächstes Jahr wieder mit?

Fantastic Fishing , Minimax , geomas , Tricast , MS aus G , daci7 , Nordlichtangler , Tobias85 , Wuemmehunter , Xianeli , Jason , Racklinger , Hecht100+ , Thomas. , phirania , Stippi68 , rhinefisher 

Einladungen gehen raus an Finke20 , rustaweli  und  Slappy .
Habt ihr auch Bock teilzunehmen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich bin gerne mit dabei.


----------



## daci7

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!
Des Weiteren bin ich dafür Zährte und Nase dann separat zu führen


----------



## Slappy

Kenn ich nicht! 







Bin dabei


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!






daci7 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren bin ich dafür Zährte und Nase dann separat zu führen



Zährten gibt es im Norden und Nasen im Süden. Gleicht sich also gut aus.
Die Diskussion bzgl. Regeländerungen hatten wir gerade erst im Labertrööt und wurde abgelehnt.
Die Regeln und Arten stehen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich mache auch gerne wieder mit.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde, das Jahr geht zu Ende und nach der ÜKC ist vor der ÜKC.
> 
> Wer macht nächstes Jahr wieder mit?
> 
> Fantastic Fishing , Minimax , geomas , Tricast , MS aus G , daci7 , Nordlichtangler , Tobias85 , Wuemmehunter , Xianeli , Jason , Racklinger , Hecht100+ , Thomas. , phirania , Stippi68 , rhinefisher
> 
> Einladungen gehen raus an Finke20 , rustaweli  und  Slappy .
> Habt ihr auch Bock teilzunehmen?


Cool das Du es auf die Strasse gebracht hast, vielen Dank dafür lieber Prof


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nachdem dieses Jahr für mich bedauerlicherweise so gar kein Angeljahr war, soll es im kommenden Jahr wieder häufiger ans Wasser gehen. Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn ich im kommenden Jahr wieder Dabeisein darf.


----------



## Jason

Freu mich über die Einladung und bin gerne wieder dabei um im hinteren Feld mitzumischen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

bin auch wieder dabei, wenn ich darf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> bin auch wieder dabei, wenn ich darf.



Hast du denn schonmal an der Ükel Competition teilgenommen? 
Oder verwechselst du das mit der OCC?


----------



## Slappy

Was genau das ist und wie die Regeln sind finde ich wo?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nachdem dieses Jahr für mich bedauerlicherweise so gar kein Angeljahr war, soll es im kommenden Jahr wieder häufiger ans Wasser gehen. Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn ich im kommenden Jahr wieder Dabeisein darf.


Das ging sicher nicht nur mir so ähnlich, freue mich auf denn mal wieder Wuemme's Bilder!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Was genau das ist und wie die Regeln sind finde ich wo?



Immer mit der Ruhe lieber Slappy.
Das kannst du alles lesen wenn du in der unsichtbaren ÜKC-IG Mitglied bist.
Ich melde mich demnächst per PN bei dir(wenn alle neuen Mitglieder klar sind) und dann gibt es Einzelheiten.


----------



## Slappy

Ein geheimer Bund also....


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Was genau das ist und wie die Regeln sind finde ich wo?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe lieber Slappy.
> Das kannst du alles lesen wenn du in der unsichtbaren ÜKC-IG Mitglied bist.
> Ich melde mich demnächst per PN bei dir(wenn alle neuen Mitglieder klar sind) und dann gibt es Einzelheiten.


Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Weiss noch einer, wo das Zeremonialmesser und die Blutschale sind? Und ich glaube wir brauchen frische Mullbinden, nicht das es wieder so ne Sauerei gibt wie mit dem armen @BrassenMirko123 (wobei, der war ja selbst schuld mit seiner Zappelei)


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Weiss noch einer, wo das Zeremonialmesser und die Blutschale sind? Und ich glaube wir brauchen frische Mullbinden, nicht das es wieder so ne Sauerei gibt wie mit dem armen @BrassenMirko123 (wobei, der war ja selbst schuld mit seiner Zappelei)


Wie vorsorglich du geworden bist


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie vorsorglich du geworden bist


Ja, weil ich nicht schon wieder Bock habe in finsterer Nacht 3 Müllsäcke mit Betongewicht im See zu versenken. Herrje, was ne Plage. Hätte der Kandidat bei der Zeremonie doch einfach die Zähne zusammengebissen.


----------



## Los 2

Hallo bin noch nicht so lange dabei, was ist ÜKC und wie sind die Regeln.  Würde gern Teil nehmen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> Hallo bin noch nicht so lange dabei,



Wenn sich das eines Tages ändert, bekommst du evtl. auch eine Einladung.
Die ÜKC ist regelmäßigen Ükel-Schreibern vorbehalten und keine öffentliche Veranstaltung.


----------



## Thomas.

obwohl ich ja fast voriges Jahr ebenfalls verblutet wäre, bin ich dabei, habe es ja hinter mir


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> obwohl ich ja fast voriges Jahr ebenfalls verblutet wäre, bin ich dabei, habe es ja hinter mir


War aber auch ein Aufstand, nur weil der große Nagel etwas rostig war für das Piercing.


----------



## Los 2

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn sich das eines Tages ändert, bekommst du evtl. auch eine Einladung.
> Die ÜKC ist regelmäßigen Ükel-Schreibern vorbehalten und keine öffentliche Veranstaltung.


Ok, klingt ja richtig spannend, dann ist das so wie ein Geheimbund?


----------



## Minimax

Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> Ok, klingt ja richtig spannend, dann ist das so wie ein Geheimbund?


----------



## geomas

Hmm, das Flüsschen fließt sehr gemächlich hier. 

Wollte gerade meine Enttäuschung in Worte fassen, als sich die Spitze der alten DAM-Picker krümmte.
50er Mecklenburger Dickschädel.

Bin jetzt ein paar 100m weiter. 
Egal was noch kommt oder auch nicht: bin happy, diesen Fluss-Abschnitt besucht zu haben.


----------



## Tricast

Hallöchen und ein dickes Petri an die Ükelaner. Wir, Tricast und Stippe sind gerne wieder dabei.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Freunde, das Jahr geht zu Ende und nach der ÜKC ist vor der ÜKC.
> 
> Wer macht nächstes Jahr wieder mit?
> 
> Fantastic Fishing , Minimax , geomas , Tricast , MS aus G , daci7 , Nordlichtangler , Tobias85 , Wuemmehunter , Xianeli , Jason , Racklinger , Hecht100+ , Thomas. , phirania , Stippi68 , rhinefisher
> 
> Einladungen gehen raus an Finke20 , rustaweli  und  Slappy .
> Habt ihr auch Bock teilzunehmen?


Bin auch wieder am Start


----------



## Los 2

Minimax schrieb:


>


Ich bekomme das schon noch raus was ÜKC bedeutet. Da könnt ihr euch schon mal warm anziehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Ihr seid mir langsam unheimlich hier! 
Fühle mich oft wie ein ausbüxendes Kleinkind, was sich kurz rausschleicht um dummes Zeug auszuhecken. Aber immer wieder eingefangen wird.  
Meine Pläne, UL, UL, UL, UL Pickern, UL Pickern, Moby, Aale, Ziegenbarte, Huchen, Barscheln, Stachler finden samt Chubman lassen eigentlich keinen Raum. 
Aber wie kann und darf man so etwas in solch Kreis ablehnen?! 

Bin dabei, samt Zeremonie!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du denn schonmal an der Ükel Competition teilgenommen?
> Oder verwechselst du das mit der OCC?


ups, mit der OCC verwechselt. Interessiert mich trodzdem euer geheimer Zirkel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ups, mit der OCC verwechselt. Interessiert mich trodzdem euer geheimer Zirkel.



Du wirst in Kürze eine Rückmeldung bekommen.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einladungen gehen raus an @Finke20 , @rustaweli und @Slappy .
> Habt ihr auch Bock teilzunehmen?




Welche ehre ,selbstverständlich nehme ich die Einladung in den inneren Kreis der Uekelbrüder an.


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Bericht: direkt nach der Arbeit am Vormittag gab es hier nen großflächigen Stromausfall - den habe ich als Zeichen gedeutet, so schnell wie möglich aufs Land zu fahren. Das superschlaue Telefon lotste mich diesmal wieder am Salon Angela vorbei - da konnte dann ja nix mehr schiefgehen.

Der Flußabschnitt, den ich heute besuchen wollte, sah in natura deutlich anders aus als erwartet: teilweise kanalartig gerade. Hmmm. 
Hab dann zu Fuß Meter gemacht und eine Stelle gefunden, die minimal Ufer-Struktur bot. Ein paar Bröckchen Harzer eingeworfen, die Ruten montiert. 





Einmal die neue Korum Allrounder Quiver, dann eine kürzlich in Holland erworbene DAM Exquisite Multi Picker in ebenfalls 3m. 

Mit der Korum bot ich Käse an, mit der DAM eine Flocke. War gerade dabei, mir Alternativen zum Flußabschnitt auszutüfteln, als die rotorange Spitze der DAM zuckte, nochmal, dann sanfter Zug. Anhieb! Und tada! Betrieb am anderen Ende der Strippe. Die DAM ging etwas mehr in die Biegung als die Korum neulich. Hatte wieder den langen Kescherstiel mit, der hat sich erneut bezahlt gemacht (ich wundere mich oft beim Betrachten von YT-Videos, warum „gute Angler” mit irgendwelchen viel zu kurzen Kescherstäben rumhantieren).





Schöner Döbel, aber es sollte bei diesem einen Exemplar bleiben, auch einen weiteren eindeutigen Biß bekam ich nicht. 
Einige der anderen Angelstellen sahen ganz gut aus und sind vorgemerkt für den nächsten Ausflug in diese Richtung.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri an der Stelle noch zu den erfolgreichen, respektzollenden Winterausflügen an Euch! 
Anbei, ich liebe solch fast epische Bilder der Winterangelei!


----------



## Minimax

Oohh, herzliches Petri zu dem tollen Döbel, und danke für die Inspirierenden Bilder aus dem Schnee  



geomas schrieb:


> ich wundere mich oft beim Betrachten von YT-Videos, warum „gute Angler” mit irgendwelchen viel zu kurzen Kescherstäben rumhantieren).


...vielleicht weil ihre langen Kescherstiele abgebrochen sind, und sie zu knausrig sind sich neue zu kaufen?


----------



## geomas

Was ich nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehen kann: ich friere nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung, ob es die Klamotten sind oder irgendwas in meinem fahlen Body anders reagiert.
Ist aber sehr angenehm. Auf den Teichen entlang der Straße, den Pfützen auf dem Feldweg war Eis.


Edit: bevorzugt nutze ich für die Döbelei einen wirklich sehr labberigen Kescherstiel von Lineaeffe, Länge 4m. 
Das Ding trägt den Spitznamen „Spaghetti” aus gutem Grund, aber mit Bedacht benutzt ist das Teil gut einsetzbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Was ich nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehen kann: ich friere nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung, ob es die Klamotten sind oder irgendwas in meinem fahlen Body anders reagiert.



Ging mir auch so, eine Weile nachdem ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört hatte.
Die Durchblutung hatte sich verbessert.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Durchblutung


 Durch...hä? Was?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so, eine Weile nachdem ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört hatte.
> Die Durchblutung hatte sich verbessert.



Hmm, wäre ne Erklärung. Aber die letzten Winter (schon als nicht-mehr-Raucher) bibberte ich noch oft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keine Ahnung wie lange es dauert bis ein fühlbarer Effekt eintritt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Durch...hä? Was?



Du weißt schon.
Die halbverstopften Teer-Leitröhren in deinem Körper....die könnten theoretisch auch Blut voll Sauer- und Nährstoffen transportieren.


----------



## Gert-Show

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du weißt schon.
> Die halbverstopften Teer-Leitröhren in deinem Körper....die könnten theoretisch auch Blut voll Sauer- und Nährstoffen transportieren.


Die "Röhren" eines Rauchers sind multifunktional, die schaffen das alles in einem Rutsch.
Wo kein Dampf, da keine Leistung...frei nach James Watt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die "Röhren" eines Rauchers sind multifunktional, die schaffen das alles in einem Rutsch.
> Wo kein Dampf, da keine Leistung...frei nach James Watt.



Kannte einige die so sprachen - bis zum ersten kardiovaskulären Vorfall.
Erst dann kehrte Vernunft ein.


----------



## Gert-Show

Ach, ich bin es gewohnt, Minderheiten anzugehören.


----------



## yukonjack

Bin gerade dabei mir das Rauchen abzugewöhnen. Bitte Thema wechseln.


----------



## Minimax

Grade hat Gert-Show ja des Friedfischanglers Winterblues erwähnt. Jetzt noch nicht aber bald ist da ja was Wahres dran.
Ok, Döbel bleiben ja wirklich durchgängig aktiv und beangelbar ausser an den kältesten Tagen.
Plötzen sind auch ziemlich kältetolerant.
Aber gibt's sonst noch Fische die auch wenns länger anhaltend Kalt ist so Februar herum, die man gezielt beangeln kann? Was ist z.B. mit Barschen?


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, weil ich nicht schon wieder Bock habe in finsterer Nacht 3 Müllsäcke mit Betongewicht im See zu versenken. Herrje, was ne Plage. Hätte der Kandidat bei der Zeremonie doch einfach die Zähne zusammengebissen.


Da gibt es bessere,  einfachere Methoden... aber wenn denn nicht hier öffentlich...




Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das schon noch raus was ÜKC bedeutet. Da könnt ihr euch schon mal warm anziehen.


Ich weiß auch nicht was der ÜKC ist, ich weiß aber das falsche Fragen unerwünschte Folgen haben können 



rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber wie kann und darf man so etwas in solch Kreis ablehnen?!
> 
> Bin dabei, samt Zeremonie!


Das scheint mir ein Angebot zu sein das man nicht ablehnen sollte



geomas schrieb:


> Das superschlaue Telefon lotste mich diesmal wieder am Salon Angela vorbei - da konnte dann ja nix mehr schiefgehen.


Jaja der Salon Angela



geomas schrieb:


> Schöner Döbel, aber es sollte bei diesem einen Exemplar bleiben, auch einen weiteren eindeutigen Biß bekam ich nicht.
> Einige der anderen Angelstellen sahen ganz gut aus und sind vorgemerkt für den nächsten Ausflug in diese Richtung.


Petri Heil Geomas, einen schönen Dickkopf hast du da auf die Schuppen gelegt  und wieder hast du ein paar schöne Bilder mitgeliefert,
welche Wohltat für die Seele, ich habe für mich beschlossen das ich wieder mehr am Wasser sein muß.
Keine Angst ich werde dann berichte geht aber erst nächstes Jahr los.


Gruß Frank


P.s. Viel Petri Heil dir und denen die ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was der ÜKC ist


ÜKC?
Aber die gibt es doch garnicht...
Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu bauen....


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Grade hat Gert-Show ja des Friedfischanglers Winterblues erwähnt. Jetzt noch nicht aber bald ist da ja was Wahres dran.
> Ok, Döbel bleiben ja wirklich durchgängig aktiv und beangelbar ausser an den kältesten Tagen.
> Plötzen sind auch ziemlich kältetolerant.
> Aber gibt's sonst noch Fische die auch wenns länger anhaltend Kalt ist so Februar herum, die man gezielt beangeln kann? Was ist z.B. mit Barschen?


Barsche sind auch im Winter zu fangen. Nur erst einmal finden. Zeitlupentempo, besondere Köder und Rigs, vor allem Finesse, kommen hinzu. Karpfen gehen auch in den Flüssen.

Nachtrag 
Ist für mich übrigens auch ein Phänomen, dass Einige von Euch nicht öfter Barsche suchen. Mancher Ükel ist ja gern mobiler unterwegs, finessenorientiert,-bewandert. Wundert mich bei dem Ein oder Anderen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist z.B. mit Barschen?


Für mich tatsächlich ein typischer Winterfisch - die sind zwar noch langsamer als im Sommer, aber gut fangbar.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist für mich übrigens auch ein Phänomen, dass Einige von Euch nicht öfter Barsche suchen.


Mich wundert viel mehr dass sie so selten welche finden - und wenn, dann bloß Zwerge.
Eigentlich ist Barsch doch der normale Beifang beim Posenfischen.. .

PS: Wenn ich mich mit Made und Picker oder Whip an eine Gracht setze, besteht mein Fang zu ca. einem Drittel aus Kleinbarsch.
Das war früher am Rhein ganz genauso, aber diese Zeiten sind auch vorbei, wobei in den letzten Jahren wieder ganz gut Barsche nachrücken.. .


----------



## geomas

Ein paar Nachbetrachtungen: die erwähnte Mono (Daiwa Tournament ST - 5lb/0,19mm, gibts hier in D nicht) ist wirklich stark und robust, aber ich hatte Probleme mit Tüdeln, vielleicht lags an der relativ kleinen Spule der Rolle. Muß ich mal eruieren ;-)
In Zukunft werde ich mal ein paar Sessions mit weicheren Feederspitzen und Durchlaufmontagen angeln und sehen, ob es einen Unterschied macht im Vergleich zu festen Paternoster-Montagen und etwas härteren Tips. Ist vielleicht auch ne Sommer/Winter-Sache.

Das Thema Anfüttern bei der Döbelei ist so ne Sache: meist habe ich zuletzt nur ein paar „Duftnoten” gesetzt mit lose eingeworfenen Käse-Bröckchen, um die Fische „zu aktivieren”.
Vielleicht probiere ich es doch wieder mal mit Mashed Bread oder LB-Bällchen (im Winter sehr sparsam).

Die „neue Strecke” ist nach Augenschein die bislang beste für die Posenangelei: relativ gleichmäßige Strömung, längere Abschnitte lassen uferseitig das Hantieren mit längerer Rute zu. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr noch, einen Döbel mit der Matchrute zu fangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Deine 5m Bolo würde sich bestimmt auch dafür eignen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mit den „Duftnoten“ scheinst Du ganz richtig zu liegen, geomas. In der aktuellen F&F gibt es einen Artikel von Martin Bowler übers trotten unter anderem auf Döbel. Er empfiehlt wenig, aber möglichst oft zu füttern, um den Futterneid zu wecken. Wenn die Döbel sich um das wenige Futter streiten, werden sie unvorsichtig, so das Kalkül Bowlers. Er war für diese Geschichte übrigens auch mit der Matchrute am Start. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für Deinen Matchruten-Döbel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wenn die Döbel sich um das wenige Futter streiten, werden sie unvorsichtig,


Das stimmt so - allerdings habe ich bisher bloß mit Toast gefüttert.
Sehr oft habe ich erlebt dass auf 0.18er absolut nix ging, und, wenn ich auf 0.16er wechselte, es plötzlich lief.
Es gab Situationen, da hatte ich nichts Dünneres als 0.18er und der einzige Weg an den Fisch zu kommen war dann anfüttern.
Das hat auch nicht immer funktioniert, mir aber gelegentlich den Tag gerettet.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das stimmt so - allerdings habe ich bisher bloß mit Toast gefüttert.
> Sehr oft habe ich erlebt dass auf 0.18er absolut nix ging, und, wenn ich auf 0.16er wechselte, es plötzlich lief.
> Es gab Situationen, da hatte ich nichts Dünneres als 0.18er und der einzige Weg an den Fisch zu kommen war dann anfüttern.
> Das hat auch nicht immer funktioniert, mir aber gelegentlich den Tag gerettet.. .


Ich überlege auch, jetzt mit der Schnur etwas runtergehen, die Bisse werden jetzt vorsichtiger und seltener. In den vergangenen Wintern hat gemau das geholfen. Guter Hinweis, danke   

Ich stimme auch den Vorrednern zu, gerade mit gehaltvolle Ködern ist weniger mehr: Das gute alte little but often. 
Ich bin in den letzten Wochen wieder dazu übergegangen die Kostproben zu zerrupfen. Je nach Tiefe Entfernung und Strömung kann man die tulipbröckchen dann nochmals zu Bällchen Formen die sich im Wasser wieder auflösen.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das stimmt so - allerdings habe ich bisher bloß mit Toast gefüttert.
> Sehr oft habe ich erlebt dass auf 0.18er absolut nix ging, und, wenn ich auf 0.16er wechselte, es plötzlich lief.
> Es gab Situationen, da hatte ich nichts Dünneres als 0.18er und der einzige Weg an den Fisch zu kommen war dann anfüttern.
> Das hat auch nicht immer funktioniert, mir aber gelegentlich den Tag gerettet.. .



Bezieht sich Dein Schnurbeispiel auf die Posen- und Grundangelei?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meine Vorfachschnüre sind - besonders beim Posenangeln - immer klar/farblos.
So ist es den Döbeln egal ob 0.18, 0.20 oder 0.22mm.


----------



## rustaweli

Der Bowler schreibt für die FuF? 
Sachen gibt es.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Bowler schreibt für die FuF?
> Sachen gibt es.


Sogar öfter mal.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Bowler schreibt für die FuF?
> Sachen gibt es.


Bekommt er sicherlich ein Salär dafür und Geld regiert die Welt. Wofür die schreiben und welche Marken die in die Kamera halten, darüber darf man sich nicht wundern.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Barsche sind auch im Winter zu fangen. Nur erst einmal finden. Zeitlupentempo, besondere Köder und Rigs, vor allem Finesse, kommen hinzu. Karpfen gehen auch in den Flüssen.
> 
> Nachtrag
> Ist für mich übrigens auch ein Phänomen, dass Einige von Euch nicht öfter Barsche suchen. Mancher Ükel ist ja gern mobiler unterwegs, finessenorientiert,-bewandert. Wundert mich bei dem Ein oder Anderen.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für mich tatsächlich ein typischer Winterfisch - die sind zwar noch langsamer als im Sommer, aber gut fangbar.
> 
> Mich wundert viel mehr dass sie so selten welche finden - und wenn, dann bloß Zwerge.
> Eigentlich ist Barsch doch der normale Beifang beim Posenfischen.. .
> 
> PS: Wenn ich mich mit Made und Picker oder Whip an eine Gracht setze, besteht mein Fang zu ca. einem Drittel aus Kleinbarsch.
> Das war früher am Rhein ganz genauso, aber diese Zeiten sind auch vorbei, wobei in den letzten Jahren wieder ganz gut Barsche nachrücken.. .


Ja, die Barsche, die Barsche. Ich mehms mir immer mal wieder vor, auch im Sommer, mal schöne Barsche mit dickem Wurm oderso auf Grund oder Pose zu beangeln.

Es kommt dann irgendwie nie dazu wegen meiner anglerischen ..Fixierung. Da ists ja gut zu wissen, das ihr den Barsch als Winterfisch hervorhebt. Ich meine, sobald ich mit kleinen Würmchen oder Maden loslege, dann sind die armen kleinen Minibarsche sofort zur Stelle, aber das kanns natürlich nicht sein.
Speziesunabhängig sind mir Matchrute bzw. Posenmontagen sowie Spinnangel in der kalten Jahreszeit wegen Eisfingern leider verwehrt.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine Vorfachschnüre sind - besonders beim Posenangeln - immer klar/farblos.


Unbedingt, ich glaube sehr an klare Schnur


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Sogar öfter mal.


Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre sogar reglmäßig, müßte ich mal nachschauen


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Bezieht sich Dein Schnurbeispiel auf die Posen- und Grundangelei?


Eigentlich habe ich 99% meiner Döbel mit Pose oder Wasserkugel mit Pilot gefangen.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ist es den Döbeln egal ob 0.18, 0.20 oder 0.22mm.


Das habe ich schon ganz oft ganz anders erlebt...


Minimax schrieb:


> ich glaube sehr an klare Schnur


Selbsverstädlich. Und ans Prince Philip Movement...


----------



## Thomas.

Schnur#

ich fische hauptsächlich rote Schnur, Vorfächer in allen Farben und stärken, ich bin davon überzeugt das es jedem Fisch egal ist woran der Köder hängt, Hauptsache es schmeckt. bestes Beispiel die Karpfenangler, Vorfächer die aussehen wie Wasserpest und Bleie getarnt als Steine, den Karpfen sind ja sowas von misstrauisch bei dem was sie nicht kennen, aber dann einen schönen Bunten Schneemann der schön übern Haken schwebt, sowas von Natürlich.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Selbsverstädlich. Und ans Prince Philip Movement...



Das ist ein gutes Beispiel. Ich schrieb ja nicht ohne Grund "ich glaube". Ob jetzt klare Vorfachschnur mehr Bisse bringt und gefärbte Schnur die Fische spookt, oder es den Schuppenträger völlig egal ist welche Farbe die Schnur hat, ist ja keinesfalls erwiesen (siehe dazu den guten Post von Thomas.) Jedenfalls gibt es keine objektive naturwissenschaftlich-statistisch überprüfbare Instanz, nur die eigene Erfahrung und das Wort anderer Angler. Es wird also zur Glaubensfrage, da es keine WIssensfrage sein kann.

Aber: Glaube ist eine soziale Tatsache, und sie bestimmt das Handeln. Zum Beispiel: Schickst Du Proband Minimax, der an klare Schnur glaubt, mit ner gefärbten Schnur angeln, wird er fahriger, nervöser auch mutloser und ungeduldiger sein ("_was? 30sek. und kein Biss? Das liegt an der roten Schnur!_"), und vielen eher wichtigen Aspekten keine Beachtung schenken; Das Ergebnis: Weniger Fische, weil der Haken weniger Wasserzeit hat denn der Proband ist nervös und fummelt unsicher herum. Aus seiner Perspektive liegt das natürlich an der gefärbten Schnur.

Schickt Du Minimax mit der klaren Schnur, der er vertraut ans Wasser, wird er mehr Geduld, Vertrauen auf die Methode und AUsdauer beweisen ("_Oh, 4 Stunden muss der Köder liegen, irgendwann kommt der Biss_") Das Ergebnis: Mehr Fische, denn der Proband angelt vertrauensvoll und sicher, und konzentriert sich auf wichtigere Probleme, der Haken hat mehr Wasserzeit. Aus der Probandenperspektive hat die klare Schnur erneut ihre Vorteile bewiesen.

In einer idealen Welt der rationalen Aufgeklärtheit dürfte das eigentlich nicht so sein. Auf der Tatsachenebene ist es aber so. Deswegen ist eine vergessene Glücksmütze beim Angeln nicht trivial, sondern wird das Angelergebnis mit Sicherheit beeinflussen.

hg,
Minimax


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich grätsche mal kurz dazwischen…
Bei mir auf Barsch am DEK macht die 0,17 zu 0,22 einen enormen Unterschied was den Erfolg angeht…
Und bei den scheuen Dickköpfen sollte der Unterschied auch zu merken sein… Besonders an Tagen wo die vorsichtig sind sollte es zu merken sein… An Tagen wo die sich drauf stürzen eher weniger wichtig…
Da ist was wahres dran !!!


----------



## Minimax

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich grätsche mal kurz dazwischen…
> Bei mir auf Barsch am DEK macht die 0,17 zu 0,22 einen enormen Unterschied was den Erfolg angeht…
> Und bei den scheuen Dickköpfen sollte der Unterschied auch zu merken sein… Besonders an Tagen wo die vorsichtig sind sollte es zu merken sein… An Tagen wo die sich drauf stürzen eher weniger wichtig…
> Da ist was wahres dran !!!


Nabend lieber Drillsucht,
hier gibts kein Grätschen, es geht um Wissensaustausch: Schön das Du mal vorbeischaust.* Ich stimme Dir zu.
Und zwischen 0.22 und 0.17er ist disziplinübergreifend ein gewaltiger Unterschied! Meine "Kunden" werden ja schon jetzt zickig, mit 22er im kalten Wasser brauch ich denen nicht zu kommen,
Ich persönlich glaube ja nicht nur an klare Schnur, was Die Johnnies (ein Kosewort für Döbel, ähnlich wie du Deine Fische "Strolche" nennst) betrifft, ich glaube ja auch an möglichst (waidmännisch verantwortbar!) dünne Schnur. Denn Schnur in der Strömung beeinflusst die Bewegung im Wasser des Köders, und je dünner das Vorfach, desto näher kommt das Verhalten des Hakenköders dem Verhalten des Anfutters.

Übrigens krieg ich immer Gänsehaut, wenn Du von Deinen tollen Zanderfängen berichtest- stell Dir vor, ich habe mein Lebtag noch keinen gefangen- Aber eines Tages krieg ichs hin, versprochen!

hg
Minimax


*Der Ükel ist keine geschlossene Gesellschaft, sondern frei und offen für uns alle. Es ist schön, wenn Boardies daran teilnehmen.


----------



## Astacus74

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre sogar reglmäßig, müßte ich mal nachschauen


Gefühlt ja aber in den letzten Heften nur 2X  

So dünn wie möglich so dick (Tragkraft) wie nötig so habe ich es gelernt und wenn man sich die Entwicklung bei den Angelschnüren anschaut
spricht nichts gegen eine 0,16-0,18 ca. 3kg Tragkraft, das in Verbindung mit der entsprechenden Rute und einer passenden Rolle wo auch die 
Bremseinstellung stimmt und schon sollte jeder Döbel an Land zu kriegen sein.  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Drillsucht69

Hallo Johnnymax…

Ich lese hier schon regelmäßig mit, und finde u.a. deine Berichte recht spannend wie du den Johnnys nachstellst und dir voll darüber Gedanken machst… Mir geht es ähnlich, die Strolche machen mich verrückt und ich versuche einfach alles zu optimieren …

Drücke dir die Daumen auf deinen Touren und wünsche dir beste Erfolge sowie viel Spaß bei dein Vorhaben…
…


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens krieg ich immer Gänsehaut, wenn Du von Deinen tollen Zanderfängen berichtest- stell Dir vor, ich habe mein Lebtag noch keinen gefangen-


Du hast noch keinen Zander in deiner Liste? Das verwundert mich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Du hast noch keinen Zander in deiner Liste? Das verwundert mich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lustigerweise hat Kochi, über den wir gerade sprachen, an meiner Spreestelle in seinen zwei Berlinbesuchen in vier Jahren jeweils einen Zander gehabt- Ich in sechs Jahren Nachtangelei an selber Stelle mit selben Montagen und Ködern keinen einzigen.
Alte Damen beim Kaffeekränzchen würden daraus folgenden Schluss ziehen:
"Der Minimax ist ja ein netter junger Mann, aber mit den Zandern hat er´s nicht so..."   


Andererseits; Ich habs auch noch nie ernsthaft versucht,
Ich rufe in den Zeugenstand Beweisstück A), einen namenlosen Zwergwels, gefangen im Rahmen der OCC. Auf der Suche nach ihm habe ich buchstäblich zwei Wochenenden verbraten, viel Benzin verbraucht und viele Dorftümpel/Löschwasserteiche/Entenweiher/Schlaglöcher* beangelt, und am letzten Tage, quasi auf den letzten Wurf während des Wo-Bist-Du-Eigentlich-Telefonats mit einer ziemlich angesäuerten Mrs. M. hats geklappt:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das war für mich der einpräsamste Fisch des Jahres, das reich an schönen Angelerlebnissen war.
Jedenfalls; Wenn ich es eines Tages mal auf Zander versuche, dann wirds schon früher oder später klappen. Geduld und Spucke. Wird schon schiefgehen.

hg
Minimax


*die waren alle LAVB Gewässer, ich schwör.


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So dünn wie möglich so dick (Tragkraft) wie nötig so habe ich es gelernt und wenn man sich die Entwicklung bei den Angelschnüren anschaut
> spricht nichts gegen eine 0,16-0,18 ca. 3kg Tragkraft, das in Verbindung mit der entsprechenden Rute und einer passenden Rolle wo auch die
> Bremseinstellung stimmt


mein Reden seit 100Jahren, um beim Döbel zu bleiben, selber habe ich schon mit 0,14er große Döbel ohne Probleme gefangen, aber da es hier sehr viel Abrieb durch Steine gibt ist meine Standard Schnur 0,23. und selbst damit habe ich dieses Jahr meinen Weltrekord Döbel gefangen, der sich nachher als Karpfen entpuppt hat.



Minimax schrieb:


> stell Dir vor, ich habe mein Lebtag noch keinen gefangen- Aber eines Tages krieg ichs hin, versprochen!


 schön zu lesen das ich nicht der einzige bin, ich versuche es seit 30 Jahren ab und zu mal (so 3-5mal), nix, aber immer einen Hecht dabei gefangen, selbst in Gewässern wo es angeblich keine gibt, so hatte mich vor 4Jahren mal ein Bootfahrer gefragt als ich einen Hecht beim Zanderfischen gefangen habe ob ich ihn mitgebracht habe da er dort seit über 20 Jahren keinen gefangen hat. selbst damals im Rhein, 5 Leute am Zandern 4 fangen alle 2-3, einer fängt keinen, aber einen Hecht.

Döbel#
gerade in der Galerie gefunden, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere wurde einer von 69cm gefangen, Hut ab.


----------



## Thomas.

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## geomas

Ich habe noch ein Foto von einem 180cm Dödel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein gutes Beispiel. Ich schrieb ja nicht ohne Grund "ich glaube". Ob jetzt klare Vorfachschnur mehr Bisse bringt und gefärbte Schnur die Fische spookt, oder es den Schuppenträger völlig egal ist welche Farbe die Schnur hat, ist ja keinesfalls erwiesen (siehe dazu den guten Post von Thomas.) Jedenfalls gibt es keine objektive naturwissenschaftlich-statistisch überprüfbare Instanz, nur die eigene Erfahrung und das Wort anderer Angler. Es wird also zur Glaubensfrage, da es keine WIssensfrage sein kann.


Kurzer Einwurf: 
Da muss ich mal widersprechen, es ist sogar sehr einfach mit der Wissensfrage, es ist eine Wissenfrage , und es hat etwas mit Licht und Optik und Bildverarbeitung zu tun (ja auch ein Döbel oder anderer Fisch bildverarbeitet, aber ohne Photoshop oder Paintshop!).
Sprengt aber hier den Rahmen und bedarf einiger längerer Erläuterung.
(to be done maybe somewhere in the future when time comes to an end and the rainbow kisses the sea).

Es gab auch schon einige Threads, die sich mit der Sichtbarkeit besonders von Geflechtschnüren befestigt haben (suchen).
Jedenfalls haben alle (ein Stück) recht , und eben doch nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sprengt aber hier den Rahmen und bedarf einiger längerer Erläuterung.


Wir haben Zeit und sind Meister der Geduld...


----------



## rhinefisher

Schnur, oder eigentlich etwas spezieller, Vorfächer, sind mir seit jeher ein Rätsel.
Weniger molekulare Struktur und Materialeigenschaften, sondern die Wirkung auf den Fisch.
Experimente im Textiltechnischen Labor, beim Unterwasserangeln und im Aquarium addieren sich zu den Erfahrungen aus reichlich Angelzeit und trotzdem muss ich gestehen, eigentlich nichtmal Ahnung, geschweige denn tiefergehendes Verständniß zu haben.. .
Mir ist nichtmal so ganz klar, wie Sichtigkeit und Geschmeidigkeit korrelieren und das Verhalten des Fisches beeinflussen.
Der Grundsatz ist ja so geschmeidig und unsichtbar wie möglich.
Ist noch nicht lange her, als ich mal wieder feststellen durfte, dass steife Vorfächer fängiger sein können als Weiche.
Erst als ich von 0.18er auf 0.25er gewechselt habe, lief es mit den Fischen, weil, und jetzt kommt die große Vermutung, der Köder, dank der steifen Schnur, nicht zwischen den Steinen versinkt.
Vom Meeresangeln her kenne ich es, dass bestimmte Arten gerne auf sich am Grund bewegenden Ködern beissen und Andere eben verschreckt werden.
Ein großes Mysterium..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein großes Mysterium..


Und genau dieses Mysterium macht die Angelei so spannend! Ich glaube übrigens nicht, das es allgemeingültig Wahrheiten mit Blick auf die Schnur gibt. Sicher, die Schnurstärke sollte zu Rute und Rolle passen, aber ob der Tulipwürfel, das Madenbündel oder was auch immer an einer 0,18er oder 0,20er angeboten wird, halte ich persönlich nicht für fangentscheidend. Ich glaube vielmehr, das wir mit Blick auf das Schnurkapitel mit seinen zahllosen Facetten gerne auf die Finten der Hersteller reinfallen. Denkt bloß mal an das "im Wasser unsichtbare Fluocarbon". Dank immer leistungsfähigerer Unterwasserkameras wurde dem interessierten Betrachter inzwischen hinlänglich vor Augen geführt, dass dieses Material so unsichtbar doch nicht ist.Zumindest für uns Menschen nicht. (Aber vielleicht, und das meine ich jetzt nicht überspitzend, sieht ein Fischauge ja anders). Oder die farblich möglichst an den Gewässergrund angepassten Schnüre in der Karpfenangelei. Wenn dieser Aspekt so wichtig ist, warum spulen sich die angelnden Verkaufsrepräsentanten der wichtigen Marken plötzlich leuchtend rote Schnüre auf die Rollen? Noch ein Beispiel: Barsche gelten wie der Döbel auch als besonders schnurscheu, weshalb ein Fluocarbonvorfach nach Meinung vieler Spezialisten "Pflicht" ist. Wenn der Profi die Barsche in Gewässern mit Hechtbestand fangen will, kommt natürlich ein Stahlvorfach an die Hauptschnur "die dem Barsch in diesem Fall plötzlich völlig Schnuppe" sein soll.


----------



## rustaweli

Dann werfe ich hier auch einen Gedankengang hinein. 
Das Seitenlinienorgan. Bei der ein oder anderen Art mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt. Das Spinnen klammere ich etwas aus, da sehr viele andere Reize der Darbietung mit reinspielen. 
Aber so gedanklich. Leichteste Reize sind über dieses Organ spürbar. 
Trübes Wasser: Oft einhergehend mit Strömung und Schmutz, somit Bewegung und aktives Wasser. Gleich = Reize stark. Daher dickere Schnur möglich. Vergessen wir nicht das Wirken des Wassers auf die Schnur, Vorfächer. 
Wasser klar und ruhig, gleich weniger Bewegung/Wirkung des Wassers auf Schnur und somit muß die Schnur, das Vorfach, möglichst wenig Reize auf das Seitenlinienorgan senden. 
Sprich, umso ruhiger das Wasser, umso weniger sollte die Schnur dem Seitenlinienorgan Reize senden welchen den Fisch verschrecken. 
Vielleicht hat es weniger mit Sichtbarkeit denn Spürbarkeit zu tun. 
Aber reine Theorie meinerseits. 
Hinzu kommen kommen Gewichtsverhältnisse von Köder und Gegengewicht bei Aufnahme.


----------



## Kizzo40

Also ich mach mir da eigentlich keinen Stress, aber ich denke auch das z.B im Bach je dicker das Vorfach der Köder unnatürlich treibt.


----------



## Thomas.

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> z.B im Bach je dicker das Vorfach der Köder unnatürlich treibt.


ich glaube das kein Köder egal welcher, Natürlich an einer Grundmontage treibt(da Treibt nix), ist aber dem Fisch egal, den woher sollte er auch wissen wie sich zb, ein Tulipwürfel der ja von sich aus schon unnatürlich ist natürlich bewegt, ebenso Maden und Würmer, wie oft bekommt ein Fisch sowas zu Gesicht. 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Seitenlinienorgan Reize senden welchen den Fisch verschrecken.


ebenfalls egal, man muss nur mal schauen was so alles an Zeugs im Fluss rumschwimmt und sich auch am Boden verfängt und da rum wackelt, entweder hat der Fisch Hunger, ist Neugierig auf das Zeugs(rum Gewackel, Farbe, Duft usw) oder macht in Aggressiv (rum Gewackel, Farbe, Duft usw). 
bei Strömung und Treibender Pose, hat er auch teilweise nicht viel zeit zum überlegen" und schlägt zu (muss) bevor es ein anderer tut.


----------



## Kizzo40

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich glaube das kein Köder egal welcher, Natürlich an einer Grundmontage treibt(da Treibt nix), ist aber dem Fisch egal, den woher sollte er auch wissen wie sich zb, ein Tulipwürfel der ja von sich aus schon unnatürlich ist natürlich bewegt, ebenso Maden und Würmer, wie oft bekommt ein Fisch sowas zu Gesicht.
> 
> ebenfalls egal, man muss nur mal schauen was so alles an Zeugs im Fluss rumschwimmt und sich auch am Boden verfängt und da rum wackelt, entweder hat der Fisch Hunger, ist Neugierig auf das Zeugs(rum Gewackel, Farbe, Duft usw) oder macht in Aggressiv (rum Gewackel, Farbe, Duft usw).
> bei Strömung und Treibender Pose, hat er auch teilweise nicht viel zeit zum überlegen" und schlägt zu (muss) bevor es ein anderer tut.


Sorry falsch verstanden ich Fische im Bach meist freie Leine oder max. ein kleines Bleischrot.


----------



## Thomas.

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Sorry falsch verstanden ich Fische im Bach meist freie Leine oder max. ein kleines Bleischrot.


nee nicht falsch verstanden, egal ob Bach Fluss oder Strom soweit ich weiß fliest der auch, und mit freier Leine oder was auch immer, woher weiß ein Fisch wie sich ein Köder Natürlich bewegt. (den Fliegenfischer las ich mal aussenvor da habe ich keine Ahnung von)


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich glaube das kein Köder egal welcher, Natürlich an einer Grundmontage treibt(da Treibt nix), ist aber dem Fisch egal, den woher sollte er auch wissen wie sich zb, ein Tulipwürfel der ja von sich aus schon unnatürlich ist natürlich bewegt, ebenso Maden und Würmer, wie oft bekommt ein Fisch sowas zu Gesicht.
> 
> ebenfalls egal, man muss nur mal schauen was so alles an Zeugs im Fluss rumschwimmt und sich auch am Boden verfängt und da rum wackelt, entweder hat der Fisch Hunger, ist Neugierig auf das Zeugs(rum Gewackel, Farbe, Duft usw) oder macht in Aggressiv (rum Gewackel, Farbe, Duft usw).
> bei Strömung und Treibender Pose, hat er auch teilweise nicht viel zeit zum überlegen" und schlägt zu (muss) bevor es ein anderer tut.


Wie gesagt, nur ein Gedankengang samt grauer Theorie.
Etwa so wie ein Wohnen am Bahnhof oder Flughafen. Man ist die stressigen und ruhigen Zeiten gewohnt. Kennt alle "Geräusche", schläft auch ruhig. Nur ein störendes Geräusch, man nimmt es wahr, wacht sogar auf. Nur reden wir nicht über Geräusche, sondern über eine jahrmllionende gewachsenen Funktion des SeitenlinienOrgans. Resonanz von Strömung und Schall samt Gegebenheiten oder halt zur Vorsicht warnenden Disharmonie.
Kann man beiseite tun, oder soviel Beachtung schenken wie farbliche, optische Reize von Ködern.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Zwei Dinge kommen im Winter erschwerend hinzu:
1. Das Wasser ist klarer.
2. Die Schnur wird steifer.


----------



## Drillsucht69

3. Wasser wird kälter 
4. Fische weniger aktiv


----------



## geomas

Spannende Diskussion!

Ich war heute späten Vormittag unmittelbar vor einem Ausflug zum Flüßchen, als ein Anruf das Vorhaben torpedierte.
Vielleicht klappts am Sonnabend oder Montag. Habe gestern Abend noch eines der zierlichen alten Shimano-Röllchen mit 0,16er Stroft GTM bespult.
Abhängig von verfügbarerer Zeit und Wind/Wetter kommt zum obligatorischen Ledger-Set-up evtl. noch ne Posenrute hinzu.

In einer mir kostenlos (über den LAV) zugesandten Angelzeitschrift war ein Artikel über die Winter-Posenangelei mit Mais. Da muß ich mich mal reinvertiefen.


----------



## Thomas.

Schnur#

mal nee frage, kennt von euch jemand zufällig diese Schnur? habe mir diese Woche eine gebrauchte Rolle geholt wo eine hässliche Orange Schnur drauf ist, aber die hat eine enorme Reißfestigkeit, ich tippe sie gefüllt auf eine 0,14 max 0,18, und ich bekomme sie nicht gerissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So bunte Schnüre gibt's viele im Meeresangelbereich. Vielleicht findest du sie da?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ist das denn Monofil? Oder was an PE-Kern aber ummantelt?


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. : Von der Farbe her ist es eine Maver River Stone, Sinking Line. Die Schnur habe ich auch auf manchen Spulen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Thomas. : Von der Farbe her ist es eine Maver River Stone, Sinking Line. Die Schnur habe ich auch auf manchen Spulen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Nee Heinz. Ich glaub nicht.
Die Maver Stone River hab ich auch aber die ist nicht so leuchtend-knallorange, sondern eher braun-orange.
Jedenfalls dunkler.


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/2BAAAOSwRRpgTO7e/s-l300.jpg


----------



## Niklas32

Thomas. schrieb:


> Schnur#
> 
> mal nee frage, kennt von euch jemand zufällig diese Schnur? habe mir diese Woche eine gebrauchte Rolle geholt wo eine hässliche Orange Schnur drauf ist, aber die hat eine enorme Reißfestigkeit, ich tippe sie gefüllt auf eine 0,14 max 0,18, und ich bekomme sie nicht gerissen.
> Anhang anzeigen 392552


Besteht die Möglichkeit das es sich um eine Nanofile handelt? Die mir bekannten sind meist in solchen Leuchtfarben und weisen meines Erachtens eine ähnliche Struktur auf.


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal nee frage, kennt von euch jemand zufällig diese Schnur? habe mir diese Woche eine gebrauchte Rolle geholt wo eine hässliche Orange Schnur drauf ist, aber die hat eine enorme Reißfestigkeit, ich tippe sie gefüllt auf eine 0,14 max 0,18, und ich bekomme sie nicht gerissen.


Bei der Schnur kann ich die leider nicht weiterhelfen, vielleicht den Vorbesitzer fragen, aber ich hab ne Frage zu deiner Spule, 
die Abwurfkante sieht mir ein wenig rauh aus, ich kenn das so das die immer glatt sind egal ob Kunststoff oder Metal.
Das scheint mir aber orginal zu sein, ich frag mich nur wieso???  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

erst mal dank euch



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das denn Monofil? Oder was an PE-Kern aber ummantelt?





Niklas32 schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit das es sich um eine Nanofile handelt?


keine Ahnung, für mich ist das eine normale" Mono, bis auf die enorme Tragkraft, und ich dachte immer das die Rote 0,23 Sänger unschlagbar ist.
hier 3Liter und ich habe nachher noch extra Knoten in die Schnur gemacht, und trotz ordentlich nachgemachten Kopfschlägen ist nix passiert


Astacus74 schrieb:


> vielleicht den Vorbesitzer fragen


werde ich versuchen.  PS. die Abwurfkante ist so, wieso kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, nur das sie unbeschädigt ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

4 Grad und ein gemeiner Ostwind - andererseits ein schon wieder fallender Pegel von 275cm.
Wenn ich am WE nicht loskomme, könnte es das für dieses Jahr gewesen sein...
Vielleicht ganz fein und leicht ein winziges Wurmstück an den Kanten vorbeitreiben lassen...
Mal etwas weniger plump, sondern eher auf die elegante Art schneidern...


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> vielleicht den Vorbesitzer fragen,


habe ich dann mal gemacht (warum nicht sofort)
TFT Transform Line SF-01 0,18er


----------



## rustaweli

Früher Feierabend gemacht und mir somit ein 2-3 Stundenfenster "erarbeitet". Heute ist viel Druck auf diesem Flüsschen, mal schauen wie ich mich da durchkämpfe. Wetter ist ebenso bescheiden, immer mal wieder Schneeregen. Fische eher allroundig mit altbewährter Montage und Beköderung  und werde sehen ob es da heißt Dickkopf, Barbus, Carpi oder doch tapferes Schneiderlein.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht ganz fein und leicht ein winziges Wurmstück an den Kanten vorbeitreiben lassen...
> Mal etwas weniger plump, sondern eher auf die elegante Art schneidern...


So elegant schneidern, das gefällt mit auch, hat etwas von Stil und Weltmännisches.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee Heinz. Ich glaub nicht.
> Die Maver Stone River hab ich auch aber die ist nicht so leuchtend-knallorange, sondern eher braun-orange.
> Jedenfalls dunkler.
> 
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/2BAAAOSwRRpgTO7e/s-l300.jpg


Wie bist Du denn mit der Maver zufrieden?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hatte die ne Weile auf der Feederrute und war sehr angetan von der Abriebfestigkeit und Haltbarkeit.
Auch hat se erfreulich wenig Dehnung.
Leider ist die kaum noch zu bekommen. Hier gar nicht mehr und ein paar Rollen gibt es noch in Italien aber mit Versand nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## rhinefisher

So - wieder zurück, Drink in der Hand, Möhrengemüse auf dem Herd und diese interessante Schnur ist bestellt...
Das Wetter war ziehmlich angenehm, ich hatte sogar nen Schirm dabei, den ich dann doch nicht benutzt habe, und es hat alles perfekt funktioniert.
0.06er Fireline durch die winzigen Ringe zu friemeln,,hat natürlich etwas gedauert.
Mit diesem Spinnenweben 14 Windungen im doppelten Grinner mit dem 0.14er Top Shot zu legen, hat etwas gedauert.
Die Feststellung, dass die 3gr Pose unter diesen Bedingungen kaum kontrllierbar war, hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert - die Entscheidung auf eine 6gr Montage umzumontieren hat etwas länger gedauert...
Lief dann aber ganz prächtig mit ohne Hänger und zwei Grundeln und zwei Rotaugen - zusammen bestimmt 50gr Fisch...Ein 30cm Vorfach aus 10er Gamairgendwas mit 18er River Feeder und Caster in einem etwas tieferen Loch voller Bodenschlamm brachte die Rotaugen und Made an der Steinschüttung die Grundeln.
Von richtigen Fischen keine Spur.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca : Der Matchangler Shop bietet die an. In 0,16, 0,18,0,20 und o,22.
Oder www.ottosanglershop.at
Der Gerhard Otto macht sehr viel mit Maver.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Heimkehr als tapferes Schneiderlein.
Neben der Strömung hatte ich heute dazu mit viel Schmodder unter der Wasseroberfläche zu kämpfen. Jetzt gibt es für mich viel zu überdenken. Winter, ok. Aber vielleicht doch etwas feiner fischen? Wie dann aber möglichst allroundig bleiben? Falscher Köder derzeit? Weniger füttern? Oder doch gleiche Menge, nur kleinere Stücken? Andere Stellen versuchen oder doch Vertrauen haben und abwarten? Das dieser Abschnitt klasse Dickköpfe, wunderbare Barben und Mobys Gefolgschaft neben anderen schönen Arten wie Aalen und Ziegenbarte beherbergt weiß ich zu Gewiss. Muß an meiner Strategie feilen, aber mit Bedacht.
Jetzt jedenfalls erst einmal ein heißes Bad. Die Zeit bleibt mir noch, da die Kids Dank der Zahlen wieder Online Schachtraining haben. Danach dann gönnen wir uns noch einen Teller heiße 
Hühner-Nudelsuppe. Der Rest von gestern.




Kommt mir alle gut ins Wochenende!


----------



## Tricast

Das wünschen wir auch Dir und natürlich allen anderen auch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Das wünschen wir auch Dir und natürlich allen anderen auch.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Danke!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rhinefisher: Das ist ja fast schon ein kleiner Tsunami, der da auf Dich zugerollt ist. Echt krass, der Wellengang am Rhein. Aber an Deiner Stelle sieht es fast so aus, wie bei mir an der Elbe. Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Hat es schon jemand auf Q-Fische probiert?


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
und zunächst mal ein ganz herzliches Petri rhinefisher,
sind sie auch klein, so waren es immerhin unbestreitbar Fische- umso mehr als das Du heute (Stand jetzt) der einzige Ükel am Wasser mit Fischkonkontakt warst- und seh ich mir Deine Bilder an, so ists wahrlich kein Spaziergang gewesen, mit Dünnstschnur und egal ob 3 oder 6g Pose.   Und rustaweli kann ich nur brüderlich auf Die Schulter klopfen:
Sind die Bedingungen auch nicht ideal,
und das Zeitfenster furchtbar schmal,
lohnt der Versuch doch allemal!

Oder auch nicht, denn mir hat mein Flüsschen auch die die kalte Schulter gezeigt, und daher heissts im Maison de Minimaques mal wieder:





Alors, die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt: Ich wollte heute unbedingt die Korum Quiver testen, und hab mir natürlich trotz ihrer (vermuteten) Rückgratlosigkeit
viel von der feinen 1oz Glasspitze versprochen, gerade für die erwarteten zögerlichen Winterbisse. Habe ne Exceler mit 18er drangeschnallt, aber im Lichte der
Schnurstärkendiskussion hatte ich wie rhinefisher feinstoffliche Anwandlungen und hab kurzerhand anderthalb Meter 0,14er mit 3fachen Chirurgen (es war halt kalt..) angeknüppert. Rest wie gehabt, nur etwas kleiner und leichter: 3SSG am freien linkledger, durchgebunden 6er Ls2210 und natürlich nen Tulipwürfel, aber nur einen wänzigen. Anfüttern ebenfalls sehr sparsam, alle paar Minuten 2-3 kleine Würfel eingeschossen.
Tja, nun ja, leider konnte ich weder die neue Rute oder die feinstoffliche Montage auf Tauglichkeit und Wirkung überprüfen: 2 Stunden, und 4 Swims später dämmerte es und ich hab mich dann ohne einen Biss, Zupfer oder sonstiges Zeichen von Fischaktivität zurückgezogen.
Woran hats gelegen? Das kann wie immer tausend Ursachen gehabt haben, abner wenn ich wetten müßte, würde ich sagen, jetzt war das Wasser doch ein bisschen sehr kühl. Bis dreienhalb Grad oder so ist ja immer was drin, besonders bei mindestens zweien der heutigen Swims, aber heute wars schon ziemlich kalt im Wasser, da müssen sich die Johnnies auch erstmal dran gewöhnen:





Bleibt mir nur noch, als kleinen Trostpreis Euch eine Postkarte vom winterlichen Flüßlein zu schicken, das sich zwischen den weissbestäubten Ufern wie a glass darkly unnahbar und geheimnsvoll dahinwindet.





Herzlich,

Euer
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> rhinefisher: Das ist ja fast schon ein kleiner Tsunami, der da auf Dich zugerollt ist. Echt krass, der Wellengang am Rhein. Aber an Deiner Stelle sieht es fast so aus, wie bei mir an der Elbe. Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Hat es schon jemand auf Q-Fische probiert?


In den letzten Wochen dreimal, immer so  zwischen 16-20h, bisher erfolglos. Muss aber natürlich nichts heissen, aktiv sollten sie sein, und an der Stelle sind auch welche vorhanden. Warst Du schon unterwegs in der Angelegenheit?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich plane morgen einen Versuch. Brennholz ist schon am Spot und ich hab mir extra neue Unterwäsche gekauft … aus Merino-Wolle.


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 4 Grad und ein gemeiner Ostwind - andererseits ein schon wieder fallender Pegel von 275cm.
> Wenn ich am WE nicht loskomme, könnte es das für dieses Jahr gewesen sein...
> Vielleicht ganz fein und leicht ein winziges Wurmstück an den Kanten vorbeitreiben lassen...
> Mal etwas weniger plump, sondern eher auf die elegante Art schneidern...


Immer ran ans Wasser, nur der Köder im Wasser fängt.  


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lief dann aber ganz prächtig mit ohne Hänger und zwei Grundeln und zwei Rotaugen - zusammen bestimmt 50gr Fisch...Ein 30cm Vorfach aus 10er Gamairgendwas mit 18er River Feeder und Caster in einem etwas tieferen Loch voller Bodenschlamm brachte die Rotaugen und Made an der Steinschüttung die Grundeln.
> Von richtigen Fischen keine Spur.


Naja jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag und wenn nur die Kleinen beißen wurden sie von den großen vorgeschickt, da hilft nur dran bleiben und noch Petri Heil zu den Kleinen.
Geräte mäßig ist doch alles top, wenn ich an mein Gerät denke bin ich etwas gröber unterwegs 
Und ich muß mich anschließen an Wuemmehunter, sieht bei dir aus wie bei mir an der Elbe 




rustaweli schrieb:


> Heimkehr als tapferes Schneiderlein.


Der gefällt mir  trotzdem Schade, beim nächsten Mal viel Petri Heil


rustaweli schrieb:


> Muß an meiner Strategie feilen, aber mit Bedacht.
> Jetzt jedenfalls erst einmal ein heißes Bad. Die Zeit bleibt mir noch, da die Kids Dank der Zahlen wieder Online Schachtraining haben. Danach dann gönnen wir uns noch einen Teller heiße
> Hühner-Nudelsuppe. Der Rest von gestern.


Also der Plan steht das hört sich gut an und nach so einen Angeltag im Winter ist ein heißes Bad und heiße Hühnersuppe echt toll.


Allen die am Wochenende loskommen Petri Heil und schöne Stunden am Wasser.




Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Münsch, ausgerechnet der wackere rhinefisher bewahrt den Stammtisch vor der totalen Blamage!

Herzliches Petri! Und für zusammen 50gr Fisch hätte mancher briischer Matchangler früher schon zu fragwürdigen Mitteln gegriffen (ich erinnere an den unglaublichen Artikel in einer alten Sports-Illustrated über die UK-Wettangelszene). 
Schade, daß es in Brandenburg und in/bei Stuttgart nicht lief. Danke für Eure Impressionen vom Fischwasser, rustaweli , Minimax und Wuemmehunter !


----------



## geomas

Für morgen plane ich einen erneuten Ausflug zum Döbel-Flüßchen. 
Die Details sind noch offen, aber Käse und Sandwich-Toast (beide nicht mehr taufrisch) sind als Köder gesetzt.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, nun ja, leider konnte ich weder die neue Rute oder die feinstoffliche Montage auf Tauglichkeit und Wirkung überprüfen: 2 Stunden, und 4 Swims später dämmerte es und ich hab mich dann ohne einen Biss, Zupfer oder sonstiges Zeichen von Fischaktivität zurückgezogen.
> Woran hats gelegen? Das kann wie immer tausend Ursachen gehabt haben, abner wenn ich wetten müßte, würde ich sagen, jetzt war das Wasser doch ein bisschen sehr kühl. Bis dreienhalb Grad oder so ist ja immer was drin, besonders bei mindestens zweien der heutigen Swims, aber heute wars schon ziemlich kalt im Wasser, da müssen sich die Johnnies auch erstmal dran gewöhnen:


Hallo Minimax aber traumhafte Kulisse für dein Anliegen und die Johnnies werden schon noch anbeissen immer dran bleiben, jede Stunde am Wasser ist besser als eine auf Arbeit.
Da mußt du wohl oder übel noch mal los und testen. 




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich plane morgen einen Versuch. Brennholz ist schon am Spot und ich hab mir extra neue Unterwäsche gekauft … aus Merino-Wolle.


Der Plan gefällt mir, bin gespannt was geht bei den Ziegenbartdöbeln, warm anziehen ist da schon die halbe Miete fehlt nur was heißes für
das leibliche Wohl dann läuft das.




geomas schrieb:


> Für morgen plane ich einen erneuten Ausflug zum Döbel-Flüßchen.
> Die Details sind noch offen, aber Käse und Sandwich-Toast (beide nicht mehr taufrisch) sind als Köder gesetzt.


Da wünsch ich dir morgen viel Petri Heil bei deinem Ausflug.

Ich bin ja noch nicht einsatzfähig (leider) wir sind morgen in bei Schwiegermutti in Lübeck werde gespannt auf Sonntag warten und hoffen das ich
ein paar schöne Fische zu sehen bekomme. 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Nun, erstmal ein Petri an alle Fänger und auch an die tapferen Nichtfänger. 



geomas schrieb:


> In einer mir kostenlos (über den LAV) zugesandten Angelzeitschrift war ein Artikel über die Winter-Posenangelei mit Mais. Da muß ich mich mal reinvertiefen.


Vor ich glaube zwei Jahren hat mir Mais an der Pose mal den Tag am großen Bach-Gumpen gerettet. Auf Winterkarpfen hab ich auch schon öfters von Mais gelesen. Ich tippe drauf, dass die Lockwirkung der knalligen Farbe die Fische anlockt und ihn deswegen so fängig macht. Anbeißen ist bei der süß-duftenden Kalorienbombe dann jedenfalls obligatorisch. Erbsen sollen auch gute Winterplötzenköder sein, da zieht mein Farbargument aber nichtmehr.

Gleich morgen in aller frühe hab ich erstmal einen 'Außen-Termin', dann muss ich weiter und noch einiges an Läden abklappern. Pro forma werd ich die Pickerrute und irgendwelche döbeltauglichen Köder wohl mitnehmen, aber wahrscheinlich wird es einfach viel zu knapp mit der Zeit. Aber bei euch stehen ja genug Pläne fürs Wochenende an, dann kann ich mich an euren Erlebnissen erfreuen.


----------



## geomas

Sohoho, also filigranes Posenangeln ist für morgen gestrichen, aber eine etwas kräftigere Rute-/Rolle-Combo ist weitestgehend startklar. 
Entsprechend klobigere Posen sind auch vorsortiert.
Die feinere Variante werde ich wohl um ne ABU-Kapselrolle herum aufbauen. In diesem Falls um den Plastebomber 706. Da warte ich aber noch auf die passende Strippe. Habe ne wunderbar klassische Posencombo griffbereit, aber da ist die Mono evtl. etwas zart.

Vermutlich werde ich aber mit ner leichten Grundrute starten. Zuletzt brachte das Link-Ledger-Rig ja den Fisch. Keine Ahnung, ob es mit der üblichen Montage auch geklappt hätte - vermutlich schon. 

Also allen Stammtischbrüdern und -schwestern ein gutes Wochenende, egal ob am Wasser oder sonstewo.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber bei euch stehen ja genug Pläne fürs Wochenende an, dann kann ich mich an euren Erlebnissen erfreuen.


Also eigentlich ist es genau nicht so, und bei den Unberechenbarkeiten der Winterangelei zählt jeder Ükelhaken im Wasser.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> und bei den Unberechenbarkeiten der Winterangelei zählt jeder Ükelhaken im Wasser.


Also zwei Ükel planen ja mindestens was am Wochenende und dank dir hat ein dritter jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn er es nicht zumindest probiert (hat er natürlich nicht, aber ich muss irgendwem die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben, wenn ich angeln gehe statt am Schreibtisch meiner Pflicht nachzukommen). Aber dann kommt die Stippe auch mit und dann gehts auf Rotfedern. War nämlich so lange nicht, dass ich keine Lust auf schneidern habe.

Und jetzt fällt mir auf, dass ich im Knochenwald auch noch nie gestippt habe und der ist ja praktischerweise bei den Rotfedern um die Ecke...meine Pläne arten grade maximal aus.


----------



## daci7

Wo ihr alle so von den Spinnenweben schwärmt, habe ich mir mal ein paar Kilometer mitkommen lassen - ich wollte eigentlich nur eine neue Füllung für die Zanderflitsche haben .... 
Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit der Leine?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Tournament Braid ist super. Die andere kenne ich nicht.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Tournament Braid ist super. Die andere kenne ich nicht.


Die Tournament kenn ich ja och schon, es ging um die Spinnenweben


----------



## geomas

Die Ninja-Mono kenne ich nicht. 

So, jetzt geht's endlich los aufs Land. Besser spät als nie.


----------



## geomas

Sonnenschein, nanu, darauf war ich gar nicht präpariert. Flocke ist im Wasser, mal sehen, was geht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers..
Endlich das WE geniessen.
Leider sehe ich bloß graues Nass wenn ich aus dem Fenster blicke.
Trotzdem verspüre ich diesen perversen Drang ans Wasser...
Ich leg mich mal besser ins Bett... .


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Trotzdem verspüre ich diesen perversen Drang ans Wasser...


Dann mal los, ran an die Bouletten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit der Leine?


die 0,14er Ninja(blau?) habe ich auf 2 oder 3 Spulen, ist nicht schlecht nur die Tragkraft von 3kg? ist ein wenig optimistisch, was ich aber an einer Match nicht schlimm finde.
für die paar € die ich für 4km bezahlt habe ist sie Top.

Nachtrag: keine 3kg nur 1,6kg TK   extra gerade bespult


----------



## Minimax

Ich musste das Minimobil zur Werft bringen, bekomme es aber heute noch wieder. Prima, ich hatte mit Montag gerechnet.
Dass bedeutet, morgen könnte ich theoretisch einen Versuch wagen. Das Muss ich mir aber noch sehr überlegen- hier ists ein Hin und Her zwischen Schnee und wieder Tauen, da kommt jede Menge frisches Schmelzwasser ins Gewässer.
Andererseits: Nächstes Wochenende bin ich auf Verwandtenbesuch verreist, da komm ich ganz sicher nicht zum Angeln.


----------



## geomas

Paar Stunden erfolglos grundgeangelt, auf dem Rückweg dann die Posenrute klargemacht. Erster Trott neuer PB (auf meinem, also niedrigem Niveau). Ziehe jetzt flussaufwärts.


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> die 0,14er Ninja(blau?) habe ich auf 2 oder 3 Spulen, ist nicht schlecht nur die Tragkraft von 3kg? ist ein wenig optimistisch, was ich aber an einer Match nicht schlimm finde.
> für die paar € die ich für 4km bezahlt habe ist sie Top.
> 
> Nachtrag: keine 3kg nur 1,6kg TK   extra gerade bespult
> Anhang anzeigen 392654


Thomas.
Darf ich fragen, wie du das Aufspulen ausführst? Stroft empfiehlt ja für seine monofilien Schnüre, die Spenderspule mit dem Gesicht (Etikett) nach unten hinzulegen bzw. aufzustellen und die Schnur über den unbeklebten Rand abzuziehen und geführt durch die Rutenringe auf der Statio aufzuwickeln, um Verdrehung (Verdrall) zu vermeiden.
Ich habe aber auch schon vom Wassereimertrick oder durch ein dickes Buch gezogen gelesen.
Manche Tackle-Dealer wickeln 1:1 von der Vorratsspule auf die demontierte Rollenspule und führen die Schnur dabei mit so einem Keramik-Gleiter.
Das kann m.E. kein gutes Wickelbild geben.
Mein Händler spannt die Verkaufsspule horizontal über der Stationärrolle ein, führt die Schnur über den Meterzähler und kurbelt die Schnur auf die Rolle.
Hier ist scheinbar aber auch von Bedeutung, wie  dieVerkaufsspule eingespannt wird, also ob der Faden vorne oder hinten abläuft, oder?
Auf dieses Detail habe ich bisher nicht geachtet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, die Ruten liegen. Mal sehen, was geht.


----------



## Thomas.

Skott schrieb:


> Thomas.
> Darf ich fragen, wie du das Aufspulen ausführst? Stroft empfiehlt ja für seine monofilien Schnüre, die Spenderspule mit dem Gesicht (Etikett) nach unten hinzulegen bzw. aufzustellen und die Schnur über den unbeklebten Rand abzuziehen und geführt durch die Rutenringe auf der Statio aufzuwickeln, um Verdrehung (Verdrall) zu vermeiden.
> Ich habe aber auch schon vom Wassereimertrick oder durch ein dickes Buch gezogen gelesen.
> Manche Tackle-Dealer wickeln 1:1 von der Vorratsspule auf die demontierte Rollenspule und führen die Schnur dabei mit so einem Keramik-Gleiter.
> Das kann m.E. kein gutes Wickelbild geben.
> Mein Händler spannt die Verkaufsspule horizontal über der Stationärrolle ein, führt die Schnur über den Meterzähler und kurbelt die Schnur auf die Rolle.
> Hier ist scheinbar aber auch von Bedeutung, wie  dieVerkaufsspule eingespannt wird, also ob der Faden vorne oder hinten abläuft, oder?
> Auf dieses Detail habe ich bisher nicht geachtet.



so wie die Spenderspule da steht, Schnur durch einen Ring der Rute und mit den Fingern ein wenig gestraft und Kurbeln.
habe früher auch das mit dem Wassereimer gemacht, ich sehe da keine Vorteile, am Wasser feuer ich dann erst mal 3-4 nur mir Blei soweit es geht und fertig


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Trott neuer PB


Toll! Herzliches Petri! Ich bin schon auf die Details gespannt!



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, die Ruten liegen. Mal sehen, was geht.


Und hier bin ich ebenfalls sehr gespannt, Ich wünsche Dir Zielfisch!


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, die Ruten liegen. Mal sehen, was geht.


Sehr schön, viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit! 
War dieses Jahr auch, aber erst einmal richtig und einmal so halb. 
Dicke Petris natürlich an rhinefisher  sowie geomas zum PB! Hoffe und wünsche mir das es noch viele von Euch am WE ans Wasser schaffen! 
Bei mir war heute Wocheneinkauf und Einlösung von Versprechen angesagt. Muß dieses Jahr noch die Garage und den Keller auf Vordermann bringen. Garage Session One ist erledigt. In der ersten Neujahrswoche steht noch der integrierte Tackle/Putzzeug Schrank an. Furchtbar alles, aber was muß das muß. Jetzt geht es ans Fischburger machen. 
Seid allerseits gegrüßt!


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> so wie die Spenderspule da steht, Schnur durch einen Ring der Rute und mit den Fingern ein wenig gestraft und Kurbeln.
> habe früher auch das mit dem Wassereimer gemacht, ich sehe da keine Vorteile, am Wasser feuer ich dann erst mal 3-4 nur mir Blei soweit es geht und fertig


Ich danke dir!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, die Ruten liegen. Mal sehen, was geht.


Ein idyllisches Plätzchen hast du dir da ausgesucht, Stephan!
Ist das ein Alt- oder Nebenarm der Elbe mit vorgelagerter Insel oder Halbinsel?
Ich wünsche dir viel Petri für den Ansitz und freue mich auf Bilder, auch von Ferdi und vom Feuer... (sorry, wollte dich nicht unter Druck setzen, aber wäre schon schön)


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Furchtbar alles, aber was muß das muß. Jetzt geht es ans Fischburger machen.
> Seid allerseits gegrüßt!


Ich wünsche dir ein gutes Gelingen, gibt es Bilder und Rezept im "Was habt ihr heute gekocht?" Thread?
Das wäre schön..


----------



## rustaweli

Skott schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir ein gutes Gelingen, gibt es Bilder und Rezept im "Was habt ihr heute gekocht?" Thread?
> Das wäre schön..


Wird gemacht, extra für Dich!


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wird gemacht, extra für Dich!


Supi, ich danke Dir!


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Männers...
Schaut euch doch bitte mal diese Posen genauer an.. .
Irgendjemand ne Erklärung..?





						Thomas Turner Fishing Antiques Shop Home page
					

Thomas Turner Fishing Antiques buy, sell and exchange modern classic, antique and vintage fishing tackle. Hardy, Farlows and Ari'T Hart.




					www.thomasturner.com


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, das tapfere Schneiderlein tritt den Rückzug an. Die Quappen wollten nicht oder ich hab an der falschen Stelle gehockt. Kalt genug war es jedenfalls.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, das tapfere Schneiderlein tritt den Rückzug an. Die Quappen wollten nicht oder ich hab an der falschen Stelle gehockt. Kalt genug war es jedenfalls.


Und Du hast gerade das Q-Wort geschrieben.

Aber mach Dir nichts draus, ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß die Qufischerei (so sie im Gewässer vorkommen) vor allem eine Frage der Sturheit ist, und der wahre Gegner die ungemütlichen Umstände.
Allein der Versuch verdient mucho respecto 

Und ehrlich gesagt kriege ich durch Dein Beispiel richtig Lust mir morgen Abend auch ne blaue Nase zu holen. Aber da ist Missus-Time.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Männers...
> Schaut euch doch bitte mal diese Posen genauer an.. .
> Irgendjemand ne Erklärung..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Turner Fishing Antiques Shop Home page
> 
> 
> Thomas Turner Fishing Antiques buy, sell and exchange modern classic, antique and vintage fishing tackle. Hardy, Farlows and Ari'T Hart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomasturner.com



_"Allcock self set with twin hinged bobbers two Tip-it floats"







"...and a quill with cork ball"_

This hinged one from Allcocks worked in a similar way with the tip only sitting up when the float was pulled down.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ohhh, es war mir entfallen, dass wir das Q-Wortt nicht aussprechen. Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Heute zum ersten Versuch habe ich mich an die Mündung eines Altarmes platziert. Nächstes Mal werde ich doch so verwegen sein und im Hauptstrom fischen.


----------



## Tobias85

Stephan, beim nächsten mal dann. Frische Luft tut ja auch so gut. Und geomas herzliches Petri zum PB auf 'niedrigem Niveau'. Ich glaube dein alter PB war schon besser als mein 20 Jahre alter Döbel-PB  Freue mich auch schon auf deinen Bericht!

Wie versprochen geplant war ich heute kurz am Bach, genauer gesagt am großen Gumpen und im Knochenwald. Nach der Reinigungsaktion des Wasserverbandes (oder wer auch immer das macht) vor einigen Wochen hat sich der große Gumpen ziemlich verändert. Der zugängliche Bereich ist extrem versandet (der abgesaugte Sand aus den Betonrohren vielleicht?) und flach geworden, nur an einer Stelle hat der noch ordentlich Tiefe, aber das sind nur ein paar Quadratmeter. Dort hatte ich an der Picker einen 10er Gamakatsu LS-3614F mit Brotflocke an der Strömungskante direkt am tiefen Bereich platziert. Es gab auch schnell wildes Gerupfe, allerdings eher hektisch, Kleinfischalarm. Beim zweiten Wurf habe ich auf ein Stück eines gewürfelten harzer Proteinmedallions gesetzt. Es gab zwei/drei zarte Zupfer, beim nächsten Kontrollieren war der Käse abgeknabbert. Vielleicht einer der zuletzt diskutierten vorsichtigen Winterbisse? Naja, einen konnte ich dann doch noch landen, vorbildlich ganz vorne gehakt:






Anschließend ging an der Stelle jedenfalls nichts mehr und ich bin erstmal weiter in den Knochenwald. Da hab ich die Montage dann direkt über dem Gumpen mitten in die Vegetation gefeuert und beim herumrupfen erst alle Fische verjagt und dann noch die Montage abgerissen. Hatte dann auch keine Lust, mit kalten Fingern nochmal neu zu montieren. Wozu auch, die Fische waren ja eh alle vorgewarnt.
Zum Abschluss bin ich nochmal zum großen Gumpen zurück und hab die vormontierte Stippmontage an die Stippe gehangen: 0,6g Pose mit 18er(?) Haken und einzelnem Pinkie. Die großspurig angekündigten Rotfedern zeigten mir heute die kalte Flosse, aber mit einem kleinen Rotauge war ich wenigstens entschneidert. 






Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit schweren Ködern wie Käse, Tulip etc. an freier Leine an der Picker? Das wäre zumindest am Gumpen im Knochenwald mit sehr moderater Strömung die wohl unauffälligste Methode, nur ob das mit der Bissanzeige dann so gut klappt, da bin ich mir unschlüssig. Ich kann die Schnur ja nicht wirklich straffen, dann zieh ich den Köder ja gleich stromauf.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Stephan, beim nächsten mal dann. Frische Luft tut ja auch so gut. Und geomas herzliches Petri zum PB auf 'niedrigem Niveau'. Ich glaube dein alter PB war schon besser als mein 20 Jahre alter Döbel-PB  Freue mich auch schon auf deinen Bericht!
> 
> Wie versprochen geplant war ich heute kurz am Bach, genauer gesagt am großen Gumpen und im Knochenwald. Nach der Reinigungsaktion des Wasserverbandes (oder wer auch immer das macht) vor einigen Wochen hat sich der große Gumpen ziemlich verändert. Der zugängliche Bereich ist extrem versandet (der abgesaugte Sand aus den Betonrohren vielleicht?) und flach geworden, nur an einer Stelle hat der noch ordentlich Tiefe, aber das sind nur ein paar Quadratmeter. Dort hatte ich an der Picker einen 10er Gamakatsu LS-3614F mit Brotflocke an der Strömungskante direkt am tiefen Bereich platziert. Es gab auch schnell wildes Gerupfe, allerdings eher hektisch, Kleinfischalarm. Beim zweiten Wurf habe ich auf ein Stück eines gewürfelten harzer Proteinmedallions gesetzt. Es gab zwei/drei zarte Zupfer, beim nächsten Kontrollieren war der Käse abgeknabbert. Vielleicht einer der zuletzt diskutierten vorsichtigen Winterbisse? Naja, einen konnte ich dann doch noch landen, vorbildlich ganz vorne gehakt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392706
> 
> 
> Anschließend ging an der Stelle jedenfalls nichts mehr und ich bin erstmal weiter in den Knochenwald. Da hab ich die Montage dann direkt über dem Gumpen mitten in die Vegetation gefeuert und beim herumrupfen erst alle Fische verjagt und dann noch die Montage abgerissen. Hatte dann auch keine Lust, mit kalten Fingern nochmal neu zu montieren. Wozu auch, die Fische waren ja eh alle vorgewarnt.
> Zum Abschluss bin ich nochmal zum großen Gumpen zurück und hab die vormontierte Stippmontage an die Stippe gehangen: 0,6g Pose mit 18er(?) Haken und einzelnem Pinkie. Die großspurig angekündigten Rotfedern zeigten mir heute die kalte Flosse, aber mit einem kleinen Rotauge war ich wenigstens entschneidert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392705
> 
> 
> Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit schweren Ködern wie Käse, Tulip etc. an freier Leine an der Picker? Das wäre zumindest am Gumpen im Knochenwald mit sehr moderater Strömung die wohl unauffälligste Methode, nur ob das mit der Bissanzeige dann so gut klappt, da bin ich mir unschlüssig. Ich kann die Schnur ja nicht wirklich straffen, dann zieh ich den Köder ja gleich stromauf.


Danke, 
lieber Tobsen für den schönen Bericht- und herzliches Petri zu dem kleinen, aber wunderbar gefärbten Rotauge (achtet mal auf den blauen Rücken, prachtvoll).

Ganz selten einmal habe ich meine Würfel an der freien Leine präsentiert, und eigentlich immer nur dann, wenn ich wusste, "da steht einer, den werf ich an" Ich weiss nicht wie sich Käse verhält, aber Tulip besitzt im Wasser kaum Gewicht: man kann es also ohne "Anker" kaum vernünftig präsentieren, und wenn man es tut, dann eignet sich eigentlich nur rutenunabhängig das touch legering als Bissanzeige, Es ist so wie Du sagst, ma kann die Schnur nicht straffen. Eine Zwischenstufe zwischen echter freier Leine und Grundmontage wäre eine freie Leine mit der gewünschten Menge an Bleischroten drauf,

Aber sag mal, der große Gumpen: Du hast den ja nun auch in der Vergangenheit mehrfach umschlichen, und wirklich alles an Johnnieleckereien dort angeboten, was es gibt. Und die Jungs sind nicht für ihre Standhaftigkeit im Angesicht eines leckeren, dicken Brockens bekannt. 
Vielleicht ist das einfach keine gute Stelle?

hg
Minimax


----------



## Finke20

Moin in die Runde,

es sind ja wieder sehr schöne Berichte verfasst worden . Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, das tapfere Schneiderlein tritt den Rückzug an.


 Ja Wuemmehunter aber du weißt doch schon, dass das tapfere Schneiderlein 7 auf einen Streich hatte .


----------



## rustaweli

Mich irritieren etwas die Zeiten für Ziegenbarte. Bin ja kein Spezi, aber sind die nicht identisch mit den Beisszeiten der Schlängler?
Schade das es nicht hat sein sollen Wuemmehunter , aber denke mit dem Hauptstrom beim nächsten Mal liegst Du nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri an allen die am Wasser waren, sind oder heute noch gehen werden, hier sind es 8 Grad und Nass, wollte eigentlich auch los, aber der Innere Schweinehund hat mich zu einem Dexter Marathon überredet sowie das vertilgen von allem Leckeren Ungesundem was ich so finde, ich sollte mich schämen, ok mach ich  
einen schönen 3 Advent euch allen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mich irritieren etwas die Zeiten für Ziegenbarte. Bin ja kein Spezi, aber sind die nicht identisch mit den Beisszeiten der Schlängler?
> Schade das es nicht hat sein sollen Wuemmehunter , aber denke mit dem Hauptstrom beim nächsten Mal liegst Du nicht verkehrt.


Q-Fische kannst Du zwar auch im Sommer fangen, aber so richtig aktiv sind sie bei Wassertemperaturen unter 10 Grad. Im November/Dezember beginnt außerdem die Laichwanderung, dann fangen die Burschen an zu ziehen und sind eigentlich gut fangbar. In der Wümme habe ich übrigens sogar noch bei Randeis gefangen.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Q-Fische kannst Du zwar auch im Sommer fangen, aber so richtig aktiv sind sie bei Wassertemperaturen unter 10 Grad. Im November/Dezember beginnt außerdem die Laichwanderung, dann fangen die Burschen an zu ziehen und sind eigentlich gut fangbar. In der Wümme habe ich übrigens sogar noch bei Randeis gefangen.


Sorry vielmals, habe mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Meinte von den Uhrzeiten her beim Beissen.


----------



## geomas

So, also soll ich den Salon Angela erwähnen oder nicht? Das Navi lotste mich gestern nicht an der JVA vorbei, sondern wieder am Friseur.
Das Fahren nervt etwas, aber die Straßen zu diesem Abschnitt des Flüßchens sind immerhin ganz gut und keine üblen Holperpisten.

Habe bei schönen Sonnenschein mit der Ledger-Rute angefangen, befischt habe ich die gleichen Swims wie bei meinem ersten Besuch dort. 






Aber es tat sich nichts. Kein Zupfer, nichts. Also habe ich nach der Weile die Posenrute klargemacht (ehrlich gesagt: ausgepackt und zusammengesteckt, die vorgefundene Montage nicht angerührt). Direkt ne dicke Flocke an den 6er 2210 gedrückt, die Tiefe ganz grob geschätzt und raus damit. 





In meinen Augen ne gute Strecke zum Trotten.

Die Strömung trug Köder und Pose langsam flußabwärts, die relativ große Spitze/„Kuppel” des 4gr-Loafers war halbwegs gut zu verfolgen. Am Ende des Swims tauchte sie ab, nanu, Anhieb, zunächst dachte ich an einen Hänger, dann langsam Bewegung. Es hat ne Weile gedauert, dann war ein schöner Dickkopf im Kescher. Der war nicht nur (relativ) lang, sondern auch vom Umfang schon deutlich stabiler als die Döbel, die ich sonst so fange.





Brotliebhaber - die Rolle mag ich sehr, danke an Heinz an dieser Stelle. 
Die Mono ist/war 6lb Drennan Float Fish, die Rute ne 15ft Greys Toreon Tactical dingens.

Habe danach verschiedene Stellen beangelt, aber abtauchende Posen gingen nur auf das Konto von UW-Hindernissen.
Mais hatte ich dabei, aber das Glas nicht aufgemacht. Vielleicht probiere ich das bei späterer Gelegenheit.
Vermutlich werde ich die Montage in etwa so beibehalten, evtl. die Pose testweise wechseln und die Bulk-Bebleiung aus Schrotblei gegen ne Olivette tauschen. Mindestens eine leichtere Posenrute wird mit einer entsprechend feineren Montage starklar gemacht. Da warte ich noch auf bestellte Mono.

Gefroren habe ich erneut nicht (es mag etwa 2°C kalt/warm gewesen sein), an dem Gepäck muß ich noch tüfteln. 
Vielleicht wechsele ich für diese Art der Flußangelei doch wieder zurück zur „Eimertasche”. 
Auf jeden Fall beibehalten werde ich das Mitschleppen eines langen Kescherstiels (4m-Billigteil).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super, Georg!

Toller Bericht und noch besserer Fisch!

Petri Heil.


----------



## Skott

geomas
Petri Georg!   Toller Fisch, idyllischer Swim und schöne Bilder, Danke für's Mitnehmen auf deinen Wintertrip!


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Geo - echt Klasse....
Wirklich schöner Fisch.


----------



## geomas

^ und ^^ und ^^^   danke Euch! 
Eventuell kann ich morgen schon wieder los, habe vormittags und abends noch Termine, aber die zeitliche Lücke könnte passen.
Es soll sogar wärmer werden, 8-10°C, damit könnte ich durchaus leben...


----------



## Tobias85

Wunderschöner Döbel, Georg! Und auch die Trottingstrecke macht einen tollen Eindruck. Da geht mit ein paar regelmäßig eingeschossenen Maden bestimmt auch noch mehr als nur Döbel. Und vielleicht möchte Google Maps dir ja einfach sagen, dass deine Haare zu lang geworden sind, wer weiß...



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, der große Gumpen: Du hast den ja nun auch in der Vergangenheit mehrfach umschlichen, und wirklich alles an Johnnieleckereien dort angeboten, was es gibt. Und die Jungs sind nicht für ihre Standhaftigkeit im Angesicht eines leckeren, dicken Brockens bekannt.
> Vielleicht ist das einfach keine gute Stelle?


Es ist kompliziert. Döbel sind da, sie haben mir den Harzer vom Haken stibitzt, auf Leber hab ich ja auch (vor)letzte Saison klare Bisse bekommen und mir wurde auch von anderen Anglern bestätigt, dass es sie dort in ansprechenden Größen gibt. Und letzten Winter hat mich auch genau dort ein ca. 50er Döbel verhöhnt, als ich nur schnell die Wassertemperatur messen wollte und er nach meinem Thermometer an der Schnur geschnappt hat. Sowieso ist das eigentlich der ideale Winterstandplatz für allerlei Fische.

Dennoch könnte dir jetzt ne halbe Stunde lang einen Vortrag darüber halten (keine Angst, ich erspare es euch), warum die Fische genau hier stehen, warum diese Stelle so schwierig zu beangeln ist und welche eingeschränkten Optionen man unter welchen Bedingungen hat. Aber weil die Fische definitiv dort sind möchte ich nicht aufgeben sondern mir weiter immer bessere Taktiken erarbeiten, bis es endlich klappt. Und irgendwann wird es das.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ und ^^ und ^^^   danke Euch!
> Eventuell kann ich morgen schon wieder los, habe vormittags und abends noch Termine, aber die zeitliche Lücke könnte passen.
> Es soll sogar wärmer werden, 8-10°C, damit könnte ich durchaus leben...


Herzliches Petri, was für ein prächtiger Fisch!


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Döbel, Georg! Und auch die Trottingstrecke macht einen tollen Eindruck. Da geht mit ein paar regelmäßig eingeschossenen Maden bestimmt auch noch mehr als nur Döbel. Und vielleicht möchte Google Maps dir ja einfach sagen, dass deine Haare zu lang geworden sind, wer weiß...
> 
> 
> Es ist kompliziert. Döbel sind da, sie haben mir den Harzer vom Haken stibitzt, auf Leber hab ich ja auch (vor)letzte Saison klare Bisse bekommen und mir wurde auch von anderen Anglern bestätigt, dass es sie dort in ansprechenden Größen gibt. Und letzten Winter hat mich auch genau dort ein ca. 50er Döbel verhöhnt, als ich nur schnell die Wassertemperatur messen wollte und er nach meinem Thermometer an der Schnur geschnappt hat. Sowieso ist das eigentlich der ideale Winterstandplatz für allerlei Fische.
> 
> Dennoch könnte dir jetzt ne halbe Stunde lang einen Vortrag darüber halten (keine Angst, ich erspare es euch), warum die Fische genau hier stehen, warum diese Stelle so schwierig zu beangeln ist und welche eingeschränkten Optionen man unter welchen Bedingungen hat. Aber weil die Fische definitiv dort sind möchte ich nicht aufgeben sondern mir weiter immer bessere Taktiken erarbeiten, bis es endlich klappt. Und irgendwann wird es das.


Entschuldige lieber Tobias85 ich nehme alles über die Stelle zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil- da wirds früher oder später klappen


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldige lieber Tobias85 ich nehme alles über die Stelle zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil- da wirds früher oder später klappen


Dein Wort in Petri Ohr  Und danke auch noch für deine Einschätzungen zur freien Käse-Leine.


----------



## rustaweli

Toller Dickkopf, toller Bericht geomas ! Dickes Petri zum PB!
Wie trottest mit Stationärer? Läßt Du driften, Schnur ablaufen oder arbeitest Du gar über den Rücklauf?


----------



## kuttenkarl

Dickes Petri Geomas, schöner Bericht und allen die am Wochenende loswaren nicht aufgeben.


----------



## daci7

Ich stehe vor einem kleinen Dilemma ... am Mittwoch hab ich mal wieder Zeit zum Fischen, soweit erstmal gut.
Jetzt könnte ich 
A) zum Baggersee fahren und ziemlich sicher ein gutes Fischen auf Streifen- und Glasaugendöbel feiern.
B) den Jahresabschluss an meinem Hausgewässer auf Augenrote feiern, denn das Gewässer ist endlich wieder freigegeben (war ja wegen Seuche gesperrt).
C) den Jahres-Feeder-Abschluss am Rhein machen - ist ne Wundertüte, würde ich sagen. Ich hätte da aber eine Stelle im Sinn mit Potential ...

Fragen über Fragen 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

D) Forellenpuff !


----------



## Slappy

Auf jeden Fall solltest du ans Wasser gehen!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich würde zu A tendieren …
Temperatur wird milder, das rockt …


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, die Ruten liegen. Mal sehen, was geht.


Das schaut gut aus 


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, das tapfere Schneiderlein tritt den Rückzug an. Die Quappen  "Ziegenbartdöbel" wollten nicht oder ich hab an der falschen Stelle gehockt. Kalt genug war es jedenfalls.


Ahhhrrg das böse Wort ist mir auch schon passiert, ich hoffe das es ohne Konsequenzen für dich bleibt und du noch einige Ziegenbartdöbel überlisten kannst.


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ohhh, es war mir entfallen, dass wir das Q-Wortt nicht aussprechen. Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Heute zum ersten Versuch habe ich mich an die Mündung eines Altarmes platziert. Nächstes Mal werde ich doch so verwegen sein und im Hauptstrom fischen.


Das hört sich nach einem guten Plan an, da sie ja nun am wandern sind sollte das klappen, so wie es bei dir Ausschaut sieht es bei mir an der Elbe auch
aus, ich werde dann aber am Flüßchen (Jeetzel läuft ja ein paar Meter weiter in die Elbe) mein Glück zwischen den Jahren versuchen wenn der Arm es zuläßt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Skott schrieb:


> Mein Händler spannt die Verkaufsspule horizontal über der Stationärrolle ein, führt die Schnur über den Meterzähler und kurbelt die Schnur auf die Rolle.
> Hier ist scheinbar aber auch von Bedeutung, wie dieVerkaufsspule eingespannt wird, also ob der Faden vorne oder hinten abläuft, oder?
> Auf dieses Detail habe ich bisher nicht geachtet.


Nachdem ich einmal richtig Drall in meiner Schnur hatte (vom Händler aufgespult)    habe ich nur noch selber aufgespult.
Erstmal lesen was der Hersteller schreibt aber meist die Spule in einen Wassereimer, dann die Schnur durch die Ringe, dann durch einen nassen
Lappen zwischen den Fingern auf die Rolle und immer mit der Rolle aufspulen das ergibt das beste Ergebnis.

Nasser Lappen damit die Schnur wenn zu fest zwischen den Fingern gedrückt wird, die Schnur nicht heiß wird und Schaden nimmt.
Der Druck zum spannen der Schnur beim aufspulen ist leider Gefühlssache nicht zu stramm und nicht zu locker, hängt auch von der Schnur ab.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

^ heiße Schnur beim Aufspulen hatte ich bislang noch nicht. Ich habe meist die Spule in nem mit Wasser gefüllten Eimer oder Waschbecken zu laufen, sorge per Finger (kein nasses Tuch) für Spannung.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli  - danke, ich habe beim Trotten den Bügel offen und bremse mit irgendeiner gerade verfügbaren Fingerspitze den Schnurablauf. 
Bin ja aber Trotting-Anfänger und habs noch nicht so drauf. In der Woche mache ich mir zusätzlich ne etwas feinere Combo fertig und evtl. versuche ich es auch mal mit der Pin.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber mach Dir nichts draus, ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß die Qufischerei (so sie im Gewässer vorkommen) vor allem eine Frage der Sturheit ist, und der wahre Gegner die ungemütlichen Umstände.
> Allein der Versuch verdient mucho respecto
> 
> Und ehrlich gesagt kriege ich durch Dein Beispiel richtig Lust mir morgen Abend auch ne blaue Nase zu holen. Aber da ist Missus-Time.


Gemütlich angeln kann jeder da muß der innere Schweinhund nur überwunden werden dann läuft es am besten zu zweit




Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri an allen die am Wasser waren, sind oder heute noch gehen werden, hier sind es 8 Grad und Nass, wollte eigentlich auch los, aber der Innere Schweinehund hat mich zu einem Dexter Marathon überredet sowie das vertilgen von allem Leckeren Ungesundem was ich so finde, ich sollte mich schämen, ok mach ich
> einen schönen 3 Advent euch allen.


Na beim nächsten Mal gibt es keine Ausrede  



geomas schrieb:


> So, also soll ich den Salon Angela erwähnen oder nicht? Das Navi lotste mich gestern nicht an der JVA vorbei, sondern wieder am Friseur.
> Das Fahren nervt etwas, aber die Straßen zu diesem Abschnitt des Flüßchens sind immerhin ganz gut und keine üblen Holperpisten.


Na besser vorbei (JVA) als rein dann wird es schwer mit den Johnnies


geomas schrieb:


> Die Strömung trug Köder und Pose langsam flußabwärts, die relativ große Spitze/„Kuppel” des 4gr-Loafers war halbwegs gut zu verfolgen. Am Ende des Swims tauchte sie ab, nanu, Anhieb, zunächst dachte ich an einen Hänger, dann langsam Bewegung. Es hat ne Weile gedauert, dann war ein schöner Dickkopf im Kescher. Der war nicht nur (relativ) lang, sondern auch vom Umfang schon deutlich stabiler als die Döbel, die ich sonst so fange.


Petri Heil zu deinem Wunderschönen Winterdöbel  


geomas schrieb:


> ^ und ^^ und ^^^ danke Euch!
> Eventuell kann ich morgen schon wieder los, habe vormittags und abends noch Termine, aber die zeitliche Lücke könnte passen.
> Es soll sogar wärmer werden, 8-10°C, damit könnte ich durchaus leben...


Das wird schon die Döbel warten.
Danke für den schönen Bericht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen geplant war ich heute kurz am Bach, genauer gesagt am großen Gumpen und im Knochenwald. Nach der Reinigungsaktion des Wasserverbandes (oder wer auch immer das macht) vor einigen Wochen hat sich der große Gumpen ziemlich verändert. Der zugängliche Bereich ist extrem versandet (der abgesaugte Sand aus den Betonrohren vielleicht?) und flach geworden, nur an einer Stelle hat der noch ordentlich Tiefe, aber das sind nur ein paar Quadratmeter. Dort hatte ich an der Picker einen 10er Gamakatsu LS-3614F mit Brotflocke an der Strömungskante direkt am tiefen Bereich platziert. Es gab auch schnell wildes Gerupfe, allerdings eher hektisch, Kleinfischalarm. Beim zweiten Wurf habe ich auf ein Stück eines gewürfelten harzer Proteinmedallions gesetzt. Es gab zwei/drei zarte Zupfer, beim nächsten Kontrollieren war der Käse abgeknabbert. Vielleicht einer der zuletzt diskutierten vorsichtigen Winterbisse? Naja, einen konnte ich dann doch noch landen, vorbildlich ganz vorne gehakt


Vorbildlich gehakt das stimmt geht nicht immer so gut aus  der nächste hat dann auch Schuppen


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Anschließend ging an der Stelle jedenfalls nichts mehr und ich bin erstmal weiter in den Knochenwald. Da hab ich die Montage dann direkt über dem Gumpen mitten in die Vegetation gefeuert und beim herumrupfen erst alle Fische verjagt und dann noch die Montage abgerissen. Hatte dann auch keine Lust, mit kalten Fingern nochmal neu zu montieren. Wozu auch, die Fische waren ja eh alle vorgewarnt.
> Zum Abschluss bin ich nochmal zum großen Gumpen zurück und hab die vormontierte Stippmontage an die Stippe gehangen: 0,6g Pose mit 18er(?) Haken und einzelnem Pinkie. Die großspurig angekündigten Rotfedern zeigten mir heute die kalte Flosse, aber mit einem kleinen Rotauge war ich wenigstens entschneidert.


Beim nächsten Mal läuft es besser und die Fische beißen dann besser Danke für deinen Bericht 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> sorge per Finger (kein nasses Tuch) für Spannung.


hatte ich zu Anfang auch nur ohne nasse Schnur, das wurde schön heiß zwischen den Fingern


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> C) den Jahres-Feeder-Abschluss am Rhein machen - ist ne Wundertüte, würde ich sagen. Ich hätte da aber eine Stelle im Sinn mit Potential ...
> 
> Fragen über Fragen


Ich glaub ich würd C nehmen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Finke20

geomas , das ist ein stattlicher Fisch , Petri dazu. Ich muss mich auch mal wieder aufraffen und ans Wasser gehen.
Aber es kommt immer was dazwischen , es soll irgendwie nicht klappen.
Am Dienstag habe ich frei mal sehen was dann wieder anliegt.


----------



## Astacus74

Finke20 schrieb:


> Am Dienstag habe ich frei mal sehen was dann wieder anliegt.


Nicht schauen was anliegt, das weißt du doch schon,   Angeln was sonst?


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg für Eure Ansitze, Finke20  und daci7 !

Tobias85 - irgendwie kann ich (ohne „Bild im Kopf”) nicht nachvollziehen, was das Problem beim Angeln in dem Gumpen ist. Freie Leine habe ich nie ernsthaft verhaft versucht. Bei „Geknabber” = fortwährenden Fehlbissen = Köderdiebstahl hatte ich teilweise Erfolg mit kurz angebundenen Kreishaken.
Auch Haken mit stärker nach innen gezogener Spitze (Beispiel LS1810) könnten in Verbindung mit sehr kurzem Vorfach und etwas mehr Gewicht als zur Bodenhaftung nötig für einen Selbsthakeffekt sorgen.

Schade, daß die Angelei auf die Süßwasserziegenbartdöbel bei Dir „ereignislos” blieb, lieber Wuemmehunter !


----------



## geomas

So, die Sachen für morgen sind gepackt. Ich werde es wohl an einem Flußabschnitt probieren, der etwas unterhalb der zuletzt beangelten Strecke liegt. Neuland für mich. Spannend. Am Start ist die lange Posenrute und vermutlich noch eine leichte Grundrute für den Fall der Fälle. Köder Nr. 1 soll wieder Brot sein. Habe noch ein paar unförmige Posen (Korum Glide Specio/Avon) vor-ausgebleit und eingepackt. Die wären auf Entfernung noch besser zu sehen als der zuletzt genutzte 4,0gr Loafer. Wenn ich ne richtig gute Strecke ausgekundschaftet habe wird ein Versuch mit zarterem Gerät gestartet.

Hier 



			https://www.youtube.com/user/pend1466/videos
		


finden sich viele angenehm ruhige Angelvideos, es wird fast ausschließlich getrottet. 
Derartiges Fischen (halbwegs) zu lernen ist ein Fernziel. 
Vielleicht kann ich die kommenden Monate etwas üben.



Liebe Ükel, kommt gut in die neue Woche!


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> So, die Sachen für morgen sind gepackt. Ich werde es wohl an einem Flußabschnitt probieren, der etwas unterhalb der zuletzt beangelten Strecke liegt. Neuland für mich. Spannend. Am Start ist die lange Posenrute und vermutlich noch eine leichte Grundrute für den Fall der Fälle. Köder Nr. 1 soll wieder Brot sein. Habe noch ein paar unförmige Posen (Korum Glide Specio/Avon) vor-ausgebleit und eingepackt. Die wären auf Entfernung noch besser zu sehen als der zuletzt genutzte 4,0gr Loafer. Wenn ich ne richtig gute Strecke ausgekundschaftet habe wird ein Versuch mit zarterem Gerät gestartet.


Na dann viel Petri Heil, ich freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - irgendwie kann ich (ohne „Bild im Kopf”) nicht nachvollziehen, was das Problem beim Angeln in dem Gumpen ist.


Vielleicht mach ich die Tage mal ne grobe Skizze mit den Key-Faktoren. Ohne die Verhältnisse vor Ort zu kennen ist das auch eigentlich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mach ich die Tage mal ne grobe Skizze mit den Key-Faktoren. Ohne die Verhältnisse vor Ort zu kennen ist das auch eigentlich nicht nachvollziehbar.


Das ist ne Superidee, da wäre ich auch sehr neugierig! Immerhin ist es eine der wichtigsten und schönsten Ükel-Traditionen, einem Hunderte Kilometer entfernten Stammtischbruder, seinen Swim an dem er seit Jahren angelt, zu erklären. Ich liebe das  

Ohne Flax: Solche Swimskizzen bzw. kommentierte Fotos (mit Pfeilen und Kringeln und Kreuzchen und so) fände ich unheimlich spannend und bereichernd!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor einem kleinen Dilemma ... am Mittwoch hab ich mal wieder Zeit zum Fischen, soweit erstmal gut.
> Jetzt könnte ich
> A) zum Baggersee fahren und ziemlich sicher ein gutes Fischen auf Streifen- und Glasaugendöbel feiern.
> B) den Jahresabschluss an meinem Hausgewässer auf Augenrote feiern, denn das Gewässer ist endlich wieder freigegeben (war ja wegen Seuche gesperrt).
> C) den Jahres-Feeder-Abschluss am Rhein machen - ist ne Wundertüte, würde ich sagen. Ich hätte da aber eine Stelle im Sinn mit Potential ...
> 
> Fragen über Fragen
> Groetjes
> David


Absolut nachvollziehbares Problem, ein echtes Trilemma.
Ich würde als erstes die Möglichkeit aussondern, die Dir am wenigsten zusagt.
Bei den beiden verbleibenden Möglichkeiten würde ich ne Münze werfen: Das Ergebnis wird Dir zeigen, ob Du es akzeptieren möchtest, oder doch lieber die andere Möglichkeit wählst.

Und wenn Du am Mittwoch ins Dacimobil steigst, wird Dir klar werden, welche der drei Möglichkeiten Du wirklich willst, oder doch lieber etwas ganz Anderes.


----------



## geomas

Liebe Ükels, das war ein netter Ausflug aufs Land gestern, leider bleiben meine anglerischen Bemühungen so gänzlich erfolglos. 
Kein klarer Zupfer, nichts. Der gestern besuchte Flußabschnitt macht einen nochmals anderen Eindruck als die Strecken, die ich sonst befischte. 
Das Wasser war recht klar gestern und das Flußbett „sauber” und vermutlich zu flach. Vielleicht ein gutes Revier für die Oberflächenangelei im Frühjahr.

Habe es mit der langen Posenrute und an einigen Stellen auch mit der leichten Grundrute probiert. Mit Brotflocke und am Grund auch testweise mit Käse.

Immerhin konnte ich einen Eisvogel beobachten, der hoffentlich mehr Erfolg beim Fischfang hatte als ich.

Aber das Erkunden neuer Strecken, neuer Gewässer hat imme wieder was sehr reizvolles und spannendes an sich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schade dass nichts gebissen hat aber das Gewässer sieht ja echt klasse aus.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels, das war ein netter Ausflug aufs Land gestern, leider bleiben meine anglerischen Bemühungen so gänzlich erfolglos.
> Kein klarer Zupfer, nichts. Der gestern besuchte Flußabschnitt macht einen nochmals anderen Eindruck als die Strecken, die ich sonst befischte.
> Das Wasser war recht klar gestern und das Flußbett „sauber” und vermutlich zu flach. Vielleicht ein gutes Revier für die Oberflächenangelei im Frühjahr.
> 
> Habe es mit der langen Posenrute und an einigen Stellen auch mit der leichten Grundrute probiert. Mit Brotflocke und am Grund auch testweise mit Käse.
> 
> Immerhin konnte ich einen Eisvogel beobachten, der hoffentlich mehr Erfolg beim Fischfang hatte als ich.
> 
> Aber das Erkunden neuer Strecken, neuer Gewässer hat imme wieder was sehr reizvolles und spannendes an sich.


Mit dem Nebel hat es etwas sehr mystisches, wie ich finde! Wie in einem englischen Krimi...
Ich staune immer wieder und beneide einige von euch, ihr zieht los und erkundet neue Gewässer (Strecken).
Sind die Erlaubnisse alle in der Verbandsmitgliedschaft enthalten?
Hier im Westen geht das nur über Tageskarten (wenn verfügbar) oder Mitgliedschaft in dem Verein, der die entsprechende Strecke bewirtschaftet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Sind die Erlaubnisse alle in der Verbnadsmitgliedschaft enthalten?



Hier in MV (wo Georg ja auch unterwegs ist) kann man mit der Vereinsmitgliedschaft(oder einer Gastkarte) alle Gewässer des Gewässerpools beangeln.
Die Gewässer kann man hier nachsehen(und nach Name, Ort usw. suchen):




__





						LAV MV e.V.•
					






					www.lav-mv.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der LAV-MV schreibt auch:

_Zitat:
"....mit der Jahresangelberechtigung des LAV M/V e.V können *ca. 25.000 ha Gewässerfläche* in ganz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern beangelt werden, davon auch 18.000 ha Gewässerfläche der Berufsfischerei..."
Quelle: 





						Mitglied werden | LAV MV e.V.
					






					www.lav-mv.de
				



_


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Skott - es ist wirklich ein Segen, daß viele Gewässer mit der günstigen „Jahresangelberechtigung” des LAV befischt werden können. 
Was man klar sagen muß: viele gerade kleine Gewässer sind „schlecht gepflegt”, da sie von kleinen, vermutlich überalterten und finanziell nicht so toll aufgestellten Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden. Damit meine ich in erster Linie kleine Seen und Teiche.
Also üppig besetzte und perfekt gepflegte Vereinsseen oder -teiche sind hier wohl ganz selten, so meine Wahrnehmung. Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Finke20

Sehr schönes Gewässer geomas, ich bin heute nicht ans Wasser gekommen. Ich habe aber dafür das Wichtelpaket fertig gemacht.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> davon auch 18.000 ha Gewässerfläche der Berufsfischerei..."


Ganz wichtig, dieses gilt aber nicht für die Gastangelberechtigungen und auch nicht für die Austausch-Angelberechtigungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Was man klar sagen muß: viele gerade kleine Gewässer sind „schlecht gepflegt”, da sie von kleinen, vermutlich überalterten und finanziell nicht so toll aufgestellten Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden.




Das liegt in erster Linie daran, dass es so viel bescheuerte Vorschriften von behördlicher Seite gibt.
Die Angler würden schon gern mehr pflegen, mähen, entkrauten und beschneiden......so wuchert alles zu.

Ein wenig natürlich muss es aber auch sein.
Überbesetzte Vereinsgewässer mit Mastforellen drin und Golfrasen drumrum sind mir zu sehr "Gartenteich".


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ein wenig natürlich muss es aber schon sein.
> Überbesetzte Vereinsgewässer mit Mastforellen drin und Golfrasen drumrum sind mir zu sehr "Gartenteich".



Einem (ansonsten interessanten) Verein, der seine Gewässer so besetzt, bin ich deswegen nicht beigetreten.
Forellen haben in Teichen nix zu suchen, so meine Meinung.

Ich habe die (nicht selten) schlecht gepflegten und keinesfalls üppig besetzten Vereinsgewässer nur erwähnt, damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht.
Es ist eben nicht jeder legal beangelbare Teich ein Top-Gewässer mit dicken Fischen und Rasengittersteinen bis zum Angelsteg aus FSC-zertifizierter Eiche.


----------



## Racklinger

Erstmal Petri an alle, die bei dem Schmuddelwetter draußen waren. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, noch ein letztes Mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser zu können. Im November war das Altwasser wegen Besatz gesperrt und auf Donau hatte ich keine Bock . Vor Weihnachten hatte ich noch auf ein mildes Wochenende gehofft, aber leider ist es hier so ein Siff zwischen 2 - 4 Grad. Da meine Family durch unseren großen (Kindergarten) praktisch Dauer-Erkältet sind, geh ich dass Risiko grade nicht ein ans Wasser zu gehen, grad keinen Bock auf Lungenentzündung oder sowas 
Na mal schauen was das Wochenende so bringt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der LAV-MV schreibt auch:
> 
> _Zitat:
> "....mit der Jahresangelberechtigung des LAV M/V e.V können *ca. 25.000 ha Gewässerfläche* in ganz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern beangelt werden, davon auch 18.000 ha Gewässerfläche der Berufsfischerei..."
> Quelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitglied werden | LAV MV e.V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lav-mv.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _





Finke20 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gewässer geomas, ich bin heute nicht ans Wasser gekommen. Ich habe aber dafür das Wichtelpaket fertig gemacht.
> 
> 
> Ganz wichtig, dieses gilt aber nicht für die Gastangelberechtigungen und auch nicht für die Austausch-Angelberechtigungen.



Sehr cool! Zum Vergleich: Brandenburg hat 14.5k ha unter direkter Pacht, plus 16.5k Verbandsvertrags(Fischerei-)Gewässer. 
Andererseits hat Brandenburg auch etwa doppelt soviele Mitglieder.
Wahrlich gesegnete Anglerlande!

Gibt aber auch hier ne Menge Nieten, ich hab bei der OCC gezielt Klein(st)Gewässer angefahren, da waren einige fast vollständig verlandet/versiegt bzw. garnicht mehr vorhanden.

Aber das ist ja auch das tolle bei so einem reichhaltigen Pool: Man kann nach Herzenslust auf Entdeckungsreise gehen. Ein kleiner blauer Fleck in Googlemaps-Was wird mich dort erwarten?


----------



## Thomas.

25.000,14500,16500  holla da bin ich mit meinen hoch geschätzten (ganz Hoch)ca. 4ha auf 2 Teiche und 2x4km Flusswasser die mir hier vom Verein zur Verfügung stehen und dann auch noch das Doppelt an Jahresbeitrag kosten ganz weit weg von.
jetzt sehe ich meine drei Musketiere und ihre Fänge mit ganz anderen Augen, da hätte ich aber mehr erwartet, wenn ich mir dann mal so meine diesjährige bescheidene ausbeute anschaue  die ich an nur 500m meines Flüsschen gefangen habe, da bin ich ja doch nicht soo schlecht wie ich dachte.(man bin ich gut)


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn ich mir dann mal so meine diesjährige bescheidene ausbeute anschaue  die ich an nur 500m meines Flüsschen gefangen habe, da bin ich ja doch nicht soo schlecht wie ich dachte.(man bin ich gut)


Rechne ich meine Hausstrecke und den von mir beangelten Abschnitt des Langstreckenflüsschen zusammen -ich verbringe dort 90% meiner Angelzeit- komme ich auf ca. 600m. Entweder 45 oder 90minuten einfache Fahrt, nebenbei bemerkt.

Abgesehen davon ist mir die Kategorisierung in gut/schlecht irgendwie suspekt.

Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Rechne ich meine Hausstrecke und den von mir beangelten Abschnitt des Langstreckenflüsschen zusammen -ich verbringe dort 90% meiner Angelzeit- komme ich auf ca. 600m. Entweder 45 oder 90minuten einfache Fahrt, nebenbei bemerkt.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist mir die Kategorisierung in gut/schlecht irgendwie suspekt.
> 
> Minimax


du musst doch nicht immer alles auf die Goldwaage legen bei dem was ich von mir gebe, lass mich doch mal ein wenig sticheln.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> du musst doch nicht immer alles auf die *Goldwaage* legen bei dem was ich von mir gebe, lass mich doch mal ein wenig sticheln.


Ja, Du hast recht, entschuldige bitte.
Das liegt alles an der hochpräzisen, unbestechlichen Digitalwaage von Hecht100+


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels, das war ein netter Ausflug aufs Land gestern, leider bleiben meine anglerischen Bemühungen so gänzlich erfolglos.
> Kein klarer Zupfer, nichts. Der gestern besuchte Flußabschnitt macht einen nochmals anderen Eindruck als die Strecken, die ich sonst befischte.
> Das Wasser war recht klar gestern und das Flußbett „sauber” und vermutlich zu flach. Vielleicht ein gutes Revier für die Oberflächenangelei im Frühjahr.
> 
> Habe es mit der langen Posenrute und an einigen Stellen auch mit der leichten Grundrute probiert. Mit Brotflocke und am Grund auch testweise mit Käse.
> 
> Immerhin konnte ich einen Eisvogel beobachten, der hoffentlich mehr Erfolg beim Fischfang hatte als ich.


Schade das du nichts gefangen hast beim nächsten mal klappt das, aber du hast da eine schöne Strecke aufgetan sieht sehr vielversprechend aus 
und wo der Eisvogel zu Hause ist ist auch Fisch das wird schon 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast recht, entschuldige bitte.
> Das liegt alles an der hochpräzisen, unbestechlichen Digitalwaage von Hecht100+


da gibts nichts zu entschuldigen, ich bin ja auch ein Drecksack, 
und im Zweifelsfall hat sowieso immer Hecht100+ schuld


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> und im Zweifelsfall hat sowieso immer @Hecht100+ schuld


Das kann ich ab, da habe ich kein Problem mit, ich bin geimpft.    

Und schließlich gibt es ja auch noch den passenden Smilie für mich


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> 25.000,14500,16500  holla da bin ich mit meinen hoch geschätzten (ganz Hoch)ca. 4ha auf 2 Teiche und 2x4km Flusswasser die mir hier vom Verein zur Verfügung stehen und dann auch noch das Doppelt an Jahresbeitrag kosten ganz weit weg von.
> jetzt sehe ich meine drei Musketiere und ihre Fänge mit ganz anderen Augen, da hätte ich aber mehr erwartet, wenn ich mir dann mal so meine diesjährige bescheidene ausbeute anschaue die ich an nur 500m meines Flüsschen gefangen habe, da bin ich ja doch nicht soo schlecht wie ich dachte.(man bin ich gut)


Was soll ich sagen bei mir im Verein haben wir ca. 28km Jeetzel, wovon ca. 22km Kanal sind mit mehren Wehren, 12km Elbstrecke (einseitig)
den Hitzacker See und nicht zu vergessen die Alte Jeetzel (Altarm abgetrennt von Elbe und Jeetzl 
für nicht mal 60 Euronen da beschweren sich immer noch welche das ist zu teuer  




Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> leider bleiben meine anglerischen Bemühungen so gänzlich erfolglos


Na bei solchen Gewässern ist es doch fast egal, ob man etwas fängt oder nicht. Da würd ich mich auch mal zwei/drei Stunden einfach nur hinsetzen und die Natur genießen.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na bei solchen Gewässern ist es doch fast egal, ob man etwas fängt oder nicht. Da würd ich mich auch mal zwei/drei Stunden einfach nur hinsetzen und die Natur genießen.


Ähnlich denke ich auch. Am liebsten würde ich dabei noch schöne Skizzen anfertigen, ne Mischung aus Kartographie und „schöner Kunst”, aber mehr als drei Kreuze kriege ich mit Stift inner Hand selten hin.
Tatsächlich habe ich im www schon wieder andere Strecken und fließende Kleingewässer fern-ausgekundschaftet und mir sogar ne Wasserwanderkarte als Hilfsmittel geordert. 
Hab momentan richtig Lust auf das Trotting. Vielleicht kommt sogar die Pin zum Einsatz.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nabend werte Ükelanten...
Nach einem Tag des anstrengenden Müßiggangs liege ich hier dekadent und bräsig in der Ecke rum und sinniere über große D-fische.
Über die größten D-fische, welche ich nicht nur gesehen habe, sondern auch hätte betatschen können.
Da wäre einmal einer von meinem Vater.
Der Alte war ein passionierter Angler und Fischdieb.
Und hatte sogar ne Pin, ich weiß nichtmehr was für eine, aber es war ein ganz feines Teil im Holzkasten.
Jedenfalls war diese Rolle angeschafft worden, um an einer grünen Sportex Telehechtrute von 270cm und 60gr  zu arbeiten.
Vatter hatte die Ringe entfernt, die Spitze gekürzt und mit einer Buchse versehen und unten ebenfalls ein Loch gebohrt und mit Buchse ausgestattet.
Fertig war die "In-liner-duch-den-Busch-schiebe-Rute"
Da wurde dann mitteles eines Stücks 60er Schnur die solide 30er Platil Strong durchgefädelt, daran direkt ein 4er Haken angerödelt und darauf ein zwei fette Würmer.
Damit konnte man völlig unzugängliche Unterstände durch kleinste Lücken beangeln.
Leider taugte die Pin dafür so garnicht und wurde deshalb durch ne DAM Fliegenrolle ersetzt.
War schon ganz ausgefuchst und erfolgreich, aber das Geheimniß war das exakte Lokalisieren der Fische.
Eines Tage in Österreich, 69 oder 70, war mein Vater völlig aus dem Häuschen weil er einen Riesenfisch gespottet hatte.
Er also Minutenlang geplant und das umgebende Gestrüpp nach der Passenden Lücke durchsucht, den 6 oder 7 Jährigen Sohn am Anfang des Gestrüpptunnels platziert und den Köder abgelassen.
Der Biss kam auch prompt, der Sohn hat auch gut funktioniert, aber der Fisch war der Falsche - ein D-fisch, für meinen Vater bestenfalls Unkraut.
Für mich bis heute der größe D den ich je an Land gesehen habe...

Der Zweitgrößte geht an Michael M aus E.
Absoluter Nichtangler. Krka Fälle Juli 1980. Tatwaffe ne 210m/30gr Sportex Tele mit 2400 Ambidex, 20er Platyl Strong und mittleren ABU Droppen.
Keine 5 Minuten und der zweitgröße D meines Lebens war in großer Aufregung.
Hat locker 5 Minuten gedauert bis ich den keschern konnte.

Der Drittgrößte geht an Stephan L aus W.
Ebenfalls noch nie ne Angel in der Hand gehabt.
Welche Angel weiß ich nichtmehr, aber es war irgendein Forellengerödel.
Köder war ein fettes Heupferd.
(Edit Gewässer war ein Rhone Seitenkanal..)
Erster Wurf und zack... .

Wollen wir mal festhalten; zwei von drei für absolute Nixkönner und einer ein Unfall...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Astacus74 schrieb:


> für nicht mal 60 Euronen da beschweren sich immer noch welche das ist zu teuer


wieviel kostet ein Sky-Abo?
Für alles wird Geld ausgegeben, nur beim schönsten Hobby ist Geiz geil.


----------



## Thomas.

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> wieviel kostet ein Sky-Abo?
> Für alles wird Geld ausgegeben, nur beim schönsten Hobby ist Geiz geil.


mit der frage sollte man einen neuen Thread eröffnen


----------



## Astacus74

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> wieviel kostet ein Sky-Abo?
> Für alles wird Geld ausgegeben, nur beim schönsten Hobby ist Geiz geil.


Naja was kostet ne Schachtel Zigaretten? 
Ansonsten 5 Euro pro Monat also bei der Strecke und den Möglichkeiten... aber Meckerköppe gibt es immer, das sind auch die wo du denkst wenn 
du deren Angelgerät siehst das hlt nicht mal nen Rotauge aus. 

Aber zurück zum Thema, Georg du scheinst ja schon feste Pläne zu schmieden da bin ich mal sehr gespannt drauf und wenn die Skizzen nicht
klappen Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich im www schon wieder andere Strecken und fließende Kleingewässer fern-ausgekundschaftet und mir sogar ne Wasserwanderkarte als Hilfsmittel geordert.


Oh, sehr interessant. Wenn Die Da ist würde mich da ein Bild davon interessieren.
Zumindest für den ükel find ichs ganz praktisch ein Photo vom betreffenden Swim und dann im Editor mit entsprechenden Markierungen versehen. Das ist auch für einen selbst als rückschauende Gedächtnisstütze hilfreich.


----------



## MS aus G

Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort (Bilder gibt es leider keine)!

Ich hoffe mal das es im nächsten Jahr wieder häufiger ans Wasser geht!?! Deshalb würde ich gerne wieder an der Challange teilnehmen!!!

War sogar 2x am Wasser nach der Dänemark-Tour, einmal Weser und einmal Vereinsteich, beide Male komplett geschneidert, ohne jeden Biss!!! Also kann auch das nur besser werden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort (Bilder gibt es leider keine)!
> 
> Ich hoffe mal das es im nächsten Jahr wieder häufiger ans Wasser geht!?! Deshalb würde ich gerne wieder an der Challange teilnehmen!!!
> 
> War sogar 2x am Wasser nach der Dänemark-Tour, einmal Weser und einmal Vereinsteich, beide Male komplett geschneidert, ohne jeden Biss!!! Also kann auch das nur besser werden!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Coole Sache Mario! Schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen. Ich hab so im Gefühl, das 2022 die eine oder andere Superbarbe für Dich bereithält


----------



## Slappy

Ach meine Herren, ich mag diese Zeit des Jahres nicht.... 
Man steht auf und es ist dunkel. Auf der Arbeit gibt es kein Fenster und wenn man Feierabend hat wirds auch schon wieder dunkel. 
Umso dankbarer bin ich wenn ihr hier von euren Exkursionen berichtet! 
Ab und an schaffe ich es zwar für 1/2 - 3/4 h an meinen Terrassenteich. Aber Fische zu fangen ist da im Moment extrem schwer. Ab und an verirrt sich mal der ein oder andere Mini an den Haken. 
Letztens hat sich sogar ein Grundregenbogendöbel festgesetzt. Der Magen war voller Mais. Aber so richtig erfüllen tut mich das nicht.... 
Also bitte, schreibt immer schön weiter


----------



## daci7

Oh weh, oh weh ... ich bin immer noch unentschlossen. 
Ich geh jetzt einkaufen und beim Gerätehändler vorbei und werde dann spontan entscheiden ob der ruhige Altarm oder der Rhein mein Ziel wird .... 3g Waggler oder 120g Rattenfalle - ich bin offen für alles. Es wird jedenfalls ükelig - Raubfischen hab ich auf gestern Abend vorgezogen  
Groetjes
David


----------



## Kanal-Angler

Ein nettes Hallo an alle Stammtisch Angler, auch ich gehe jetzt immer mehr dazu über auf Friedfische zu angeln und möchte mich euch hier im Chat kurz vorstellen.​Mein Name ist Udo und hier im Anglerbord kennt man mich unter dem Namen Kanal-Angler.​Das was Tobias85 geschrieben hat ist genau richtig, ich muss auch nicht immer einen Fisch fangen wenn ich an meinem Hausgewässer bin. Mein Kumpel und ich freuen uns jedes Mal wenn wir wieder gemeinsam an einem Wochenende ans Wasser gehen können. Es ist doch einfach nur herrlich wenn man morgens aus seinem Zelt kommt, man sieht die Sonne aufgehen der Kocher wird angemacht und die Eier mit Speck und Zwiebeln brutzeln in der der Pfanne und der Kaffee ist gekocht.  Man Frühstückt gemeinsam mit einem herrlichen schönen Blick auf den ruhigen See. Man hört die Vögel zwitschern und macht seine Ruten wieder gemeinsam klar für den nächsten Fisch. Kann ein Hobby noch sehr viel schöner sein? ​Ich liebe es diese Ruhe nach einer anstrengenden Arbeitswoche am Wasser einfach genießen zu können.​*Ich wünsche allen hier Petri Heil auf euren nächsten Angeltouren und ein Frohes und gesundes Weihnachtsfest so wie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Udo*


----------



## daci7

Alea iacta erst.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ganz viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir Du tapferer Mann  - ich kann dein Wetter von hieraus sehen und ich beneide dich nicht...


----------



## daci7

Au contraire mon frère - es ist sogar richtig gutes Wetter (Für Mitte Dezember jedenfalls)!




Bisher halten aber die fische nicht viel davon - zwei Bisse habe ich gehabt und vergeigt.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Astacus74

Dran bleiben das wird schon und mit ein wenig durchhaltevermögen heute Abend Ziegenbartdöbel  


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

Ich hab grade beim verstellen eines stuhlbeines ebenjenes geschrottet und war beim einpacken. Erste Rute ist schon draußen und ich leg mir schon Sprüche zurecht, die den Tag treffend beschreiben ... da rappelts in der zweiten Rute!
Ein richtiger Bulle von Aland - nicht so lang, aber richtig mollig!


----------



## Slappy

Schade ums Stuhlbein, aber dickes Petri zum dicken


----------



## daci7

Und Nummer 2 ist noch moppeliger!
Ich fisch im Stehen weiter


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 mal mal ein Foto mit den Maßen vom Stuhlbein, ich habe noch welche rumliegen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Zu Schnell, und ganz dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Bulle von Aland - nicht so lang, aber richtig mollig!





daci7 schrieb:


> Und Nummer 2 ist noch moppeliger!
> Ich fisch im Stehen weiter


Na da geht doch noch was, das sind ja ganz schöne Brecher, wollten wohl mal Karpfen werden 


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

Oh weh, welch Herzschmerz... Fisch ist am Platz, aber die Pflicht ruft ... zwei habe ich noch gefangen und zwei verloren. 
Jetzt gilt es Pakete zu packen und aufs Amt zu bringen.


----------



## rustaweli

Gestern ereilte mich eine schlimme Nachricht. Nix Nachtschicht und was getrunken. Mein geliebter Papa, so unerwartet, so früh...
Boah, geht gerade wieder los...
Eigentlich wollte ich mich heute für ne gewisse Zeit hier verabschieden. Bißl ungarische Tänze gehört und dann mit C.D. Friedrich in Gedanken raus zum Wandern. Aber schnell gemerkt das mir Wasser und Ihr besser tätet. Also schnell Heim, Pepe's Picker geschnappt und los. Einfach mit Euch und Winterplötze Zerstreuung am Gesellen suchen. Da ich nix daheim hatte, kurz unterwegs gehalten und Mais sowie Toast für MB geholt. Nicht das beste Futter, aber darum ging es ja eh nicht. 
War länger nicht mehr hier, genau wie bei meinem Dad. 




Schiffsverkehr war auch wieder rege. 




Gefischt habe ich mit 18er Hauptschnur, 16er Vorfach sowie mit einzelnem Maiskorn am 14er 2210R von Gamakatsu, um mal bei unserem Geo zu bleiben. Fütterung erfolgte nur über kleinste Mengen MB und vereinzelte Maiskörner. Ab und an gab es seltene Rucker, jedoch keine Bisse. Bis sich die Picker plötzlich bog und ich nach längerem, vorsichtigen Drill diesen Burschen landen durfte. 




Kurz darauf ging die Picker wieder krumm. 
Was soll ich sagen, knappe 58. 
Schöner Racker. 








Der Dickkopf darf wachsen, der Karpfen kam mit. 
Leider ließen sich die Rotaugen heute nicht blicken. 
Für kurze Zeit war der Kopf und das Herz frei, ein wenig. 
Nun die Kids abholen. Gott sei Dank steht heute noch Training und dann wieder die Arbeit an. Ablenken hilft, glaube ich... 
Das Einzigste was wir so wirklich haben und besitzen ist Zeit. Die aber auch nur begrenzt und nicht selten vergeudet. 

Bis dann, liebe Ükels!


----------



## rustaweli

Dicke Petris daci7 !


----------



## MS aus G

Oh oh, mein allerherzlichstes Beileid, rustaweli und Pepe56!!!

Das war auch bei mir im Übrigen ein Grund dafür, das ich sehr, sehr wenig hier beigetragen habe, die erste Trauer war gerade verpflogen, da kam der nächste "Hammer", zwar "nur" einmal aus der Familie und 2 sehr, sehr gute Bekannte, aber es tat doch sehr weh!!!

Gruß und Kopf hoch Ihr Beiden!!!

Mario


----------



## Astacus74

Auch von mir mein allerherzlichstes Beileid


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mein herzliches Beileid, lieber Rusty.
Es gibt leider diese scheixx Momente im Leben, die uns treffen wie ein Überfall und man meint die Zeit steht still....müsste stillstehen....sollte stillstehen....sich am besten zurückdrehen.
Die verdammte Welt und alles darauf machen aber einfach weiter wie zuvor. Der Zeiger der Uhr dreht unbeirrt seine Kreise und zeigt uns gnadenlos was das Wichtigste ist im Leben - Zeit! Und sie sinnvoll zu füllen so dass man am Ende nichts zu bereuen hat.
Kein Geld der Welt kann das ersetzen.

Viel Kraft in diesen schweren Stunden wünsche ich dir und deinen Lieben!

PS: Super Fische(besonders der Döbel) hast du gefangen.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber rustaweli,
Auch ich spreche Dir und Deinen Lieben mein herzliches Beileid zu dem traurigen Verlust aus,
Herzlich,
Dein
Minimax

Edit: Ich wünsche dir dennoch Petri zu den beiden tollen Fischen. Wenn es sich gut anfühlt und Dir hilft in dieser dunklen Stunde Deine Gedanken zu ordnen, dann ist es richtig ans Wasser und in die Natur zu gehen


----------



## Skott

rustaweli 
Lieber Rusty, mein aufrichtiges Beileid für Dich und Deine Familie!
Ich denke, Du hast mit Deiner  Entscheidung, ans Wasser zu gehen, genau das Richtige gemacht.
Nirgendwo kannst Du Deine Gedanken und Gefühle besser ordnen als dort.
Vermutlich war Dein Papa ganz dicht bei Dir...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Lieber Rusty, mein Beileid zu deinem Verlust.


----------



## Hecht100+

Lieber rustaweli , Beileid wünsche ich dir und meine Gedanken sind bei dir.


----------



## Slappy

Ach rustaweli , 
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid zu deinem Verlust.


----------



## Iovat

Lieber rustaweli,

auch von mir aufrichtiges Beileid für diesen schmerzlichen Verlust.
Alle Worte der Welt vermögen nicht, dieses Leid, die Trauer und den Schmerz des Verlustes zu lindern. Bitte seh diese Zeilen als Trost und Anteilnahme.
Als mein Vater vor ein paar Jahren verstarb hab ich die Ruhe auch im Angeln gesucht. Wenn auch anfangs recht lustlos und lethargisch so hat mir das Hobby nach einiger Zeit die richtige Mischung aus Ablenkung und Zeit zum verarbeiten gegeben. Das wünsche ich Dir auch! Und ganz viel Kraft!

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber rustaweli, ich kann mich nur anschließen und dir und deiner Familie mein herzliches Beileid aussprechen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Rusty - viel Kraft und Zusammenhalt für dich und deine Familie.
Alles Liebe und Gute.


----------



## Kizzo40

Hi rustaweli ich wünsche dir viel Kraft im Kampf um das " loslassen". Ich kenn den Sch... Nur zu gut. 
1.3.21 mein Papa
4.11.21 meine " Hübsche"


----------



## daci7

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> daci7 mal mal ein Foto mit den Maßen vom Stuhlbein, ich habe noch welche rumliegen.


Ich hab ja noch garnicht geantwortet - ich habe zuhause direkt mim Hammer provisorisch repariert ... den kurzzeit-Belastungstest hat das Bein überstanden.  Falls es langfristig aber in die Knie geht, melde ich mich gern.
Super nett, dein Angebot - Danke!


----------



## Finke20

Ach Mensch rustaweli, auch von mir für Dich und Deinen Lieben meine aufrechte Anteilnahme.

Sehr schöne Fische hast Du da gefangen, Petri dazu und natürlich auch allen anderen die erfolgreich gewesen sind.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli : Es gibt Momente im Leben da stürzt die ganze Welt über einen zusammen und man weiß nicht wie es weitergehen soll. Da ist es gut eine Familie zu haben die einem den nötigen Halt gibt. Wir wünschen Dir und Deiner Familie die nötige Kraft für die nächste Zeit.

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Jason

Ach du Schreck, was ist hier denn passiert. Hab die Tage wenig Zeit gehabt, weil ich meinen Sohn in seiner Wohnung helfen musste. Bin nur flüchtig am mitlesen und dann lese ich das. rustaweli , es tut mir unendlich Leid, was dir da wiederfahren ist. Mein Beileid. Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft für die Zukunft und dennoch ein Petri für deine Fänge. 
Hoffe, dass ich mal Zeit habe, hier alles nachzulesen, es wurde ja viel geschrieben. Bis dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ach Mensch, lieber Rustaweli, Dein Verlust tut mir richtig leid. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir und Pepe die Angelei über die Zeit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid, Rusty.Ich wünsche Euch viel Kraft und trotz des Verlustes besinnliche Weihnachten.


----------



## rustaweli

Möchte mich bei Euch allen für Eure Worte und Anteilnahme von ganzem Herzen bedanken! 
Arbeit lenkt gerade auch ein wenig ab. 

Noch jemand draussen gewesen oder etwas in Planung?


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Möchte mich bei Euch allen für Eure Worte und Anteilnahme von ganzem Herzen bedanken!
> Arbeit lenkt gerade auch ein wenig ab.
> 
> Noch jemand draussen gewesen oder etwas in Planung?


Nabend Rusty.
ich bin leider fürs kommende WoE vom Wasser abgeschnitten. aber dafür hab ich ab Montag frei bis 3.1.  Da wird sicher noch jede Menge dazwischen kommen, aber ich will soviel Angelzeit rausschlagen wie Möglich. Sowohl meine eintönigen, aber die Seele besänftigenden Johnnierunden, als auch unbedingt, ich will, ich will, ich will, noch einzwei Chancen auf den Q-Fisch. 
Ich bin ganz verdattert über Deinen Karpfen. WIe ist denn so die Wassertemperatur bei Dir?


----------



## rustaweli

Mit dem hatte ich auch nicht gerechnet. Minimal "gefüttert" und ein einzelnes Korn an solch kleinen Haken. 
Laut Messtation liegt die Wassertemperatur bei 6,5°.


----------



## geomas

Für morgen (Donnerstag) geplant ist ne Visite am Flüßchen. Evtl. kommt die Möglichkeit, mich „spontan” boostern zu lassen dazwischen. Mal sehen.

Habe eben Drennan Float Fish Mono auf ne Ali-Pin geladen. Und eine der frisch erhaltenen Dave Harrell Posen* vormontiert. Evtl. versuche ich es mit der billigen 5m Bolo-Rute. Meine Posenruten muß ich mal in aller Ruhe auf ihre Verwendung sortieren. Eine etwas filigranere 13ft Rute (modern) soll in Verbindung mit ner modernen ABU-Kapselrolle genutzt werden. Das aber noch nicht morgen.

Und generell bin ich durch das Betrachten etlicher YT-Videos etwas verunsichert: die Unterschiede zwischen dem Fischen mit Stick-Floats und dem Angeln mit der Bolo-Pose zum Beispiel ist mir nicht klar. Wird ein Loafer gänzlich anders gefischt oder doch eher wie eine überdimensionale Stickpose? Fragen über Fragen.
Mir ist nur klar, daß ich zumindest morgen nicht mit superfiligranen Posen und langen dünnen Bleikettchen angeln werde.


*) https://www.daveharrellangling.com/running-line-floats/  montiert habe ich ein Modell No1 SPECI STICK in 7No4 - gefällt mir trocken gut


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mit dem hatte ich auch nicht gerechnet. Minimal "gefüttert" und ein einzelnes Korn an solch kleinen Haken.
> Laut Messtation liegt die Wassertemperatur bei 6,5°.


Na, alles über 4 grD ist ja noch Herbst Condition.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn an Deinem Wonderswim auch noch was barteliges, torpedoförmiges Einsteigt.



geomas schrieb:


> Für morgen (Donnerstag) geplant ist ne Visite am Flüßchen. Evtl. kommt die Möglichkeit, mich „spontan” boostern zu lassen dazwischen. Mal sehen.
> 
> Habe eben Drennan Float Fish Mono auf ne Ali-Pin geladen. Und eine der frisch erhaltenen Dave Harrell Posen* vormontiert. Evtl. versuche ich es mit der billigen 5m Bolo-Rute. Meine Posenruten muß ich mal in aller Ruhe auf ihre Verwendung sortieren. Eine etwas filigranere 13ft Rute (modern) soll in Verbindung mit ner modernen ABU-Kapselrolle genutzt werden. Das aber noch nicht morgen.
> 
> Und generell bin ich durch das Betrachten etlicher YT-Videos etwas verunsichert: die Unterschiede zwischen dem Fischen mit Stick-Floats und dem Angeln mit der Bolo-Pose zum Beispiel ist mir nicht klar. Wird ein Loafer gänzlich anders gefischt oder doch eher wie eine überdimensionale Stickpose? Fragen über Fragen.
> Mir ist nur klar, daß ich zumindest morgen nicht mit superfiligranen Posen und langen dünnen Bleikettchen angeln werde.
> 
> 
> *) https://www.daveharrellangling.com/running-line-floats/  montiert habe ich ein Modell No1 SPECI STICK in 7No4 - gefällt mir trocken gut


So wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die Unterschiede der klassischen top-and-bottom Floats zu einem gut Teil auch in der Distanz begründet. Im Grunde sind ja alle Fliesswasserposen, von Srixk über Avon, Loafer bis Bolo gleich: Nämlich oben und unten fest auf der Schnur. Dann gibt's noch die bebleiung, und da gibt's eigentlich nur zwei (die Götter mögen mir verzeihen) zwei Möglichkeiten: Auseinadergezogen oder als Bulk konzentriert (Daher meide ich Torpillen: man kann sie nicht umgruppieren)
 Eszirkulieren ja im Ükel ein legendäres PDF, nur leider hab ichs grad nicht zur Hand, vielleicht kann jemand aushelfen?

Ich glaube, die universellste Flüsschenpose ist der Barbel Trotter von MIDI in der 9bb Version. Übrigens noch vor den Crystsls von Drennan. Empfindlich wie ein rohes Ei, transportiert aber alles von Made/Caster bis stattliche Chubköder wunderbar. Hält prima die Spur, und zeigt richtig ausgebleit/Überbleit auch zaghafte Plötzfederbisse an.


----------



## rustaweli

Schöne Pose und eine Menge Auswahl. Die Alloy Shallow wären neben anderen für mich auch interessant. Nur sehe ich nirgends Preise. 
Ging der Versand bei Dir reibungslos?


----------



## geomas

Das Posen-PDF habe ich selbst irgendwo. Und auch diverse Ringordner mit vielen Tipps plus natürlich „richtige Bücher”.
Das Grundprinzip ist mir schon klar, ich komme nur mit dem Sprachgebrauch der britischen Profis nicht klar. Es hört sich bei denen an wie ein Riesen-Unterschied wenn sie von Bolo einerseits und Stickfloat andererseits sprechen.

Und in meinem Fall ist es ja ohnehin eher der Versuch, dem Döbel einen schönen Happen per Pose zu präsentieren.
Die feinere Fischerei will ich dann später mal probieren.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Schöne Pose und eine Menge Auswahl. Die Alloy Shallow wären neben anderen für mich auch interessant. Nur sehe ich nirgends Preise.
> Ging der Versand bei Dir reibungslos?



Ich habe (wie zu oft) bei AD bestellt. Geht üblicherweise reibungslos und falls mal nicht: der Service von AD ist schnell und gut. Versandkostenfrei ab 19€ Bestellwert. Habe den Speci No1 in 2 Gewichtsklassen bekommen, dazu noch ähnliche Flachwasserposen (diese ohne die Schnurinnenführung der Speci-Pose) sowie Bolo-Posen von Meister Harrell. Die sind aber wohl eher was für den breiteren Fluß.


edit:






No.1 Speci-Pose mit Schnurinnenführung und No.1 Shallow Stick - die wollte ich als gut sichtbare Alternative zu den klassischen Stickfloats.
Middy Barbel Trotter und Shouldered Sticks und so habe ich auch noch einige aus früheren Jahren. Und winzige Old-School-Stickfloats.

Der Tourenatlas ist gut für die Vor-Planung, aber wohl nix zum Ausbaldowern von konkreten Angelstellen.


----------



## Racklinger

rustaweli auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## Drillsucht69

Herzliches Beileid und viel Kraft Dir und deiner Familie in den nächsten Wochen meinerseits…


----------



## geomas

Wird hoffentlich nicht als unpassend empfunden: beim allerersten "Wurf" mit SpeciPose an der Ali-Pin und Billig-Bolo-Rute gab's Zielfisch: etwa 44cm. Auf große Flocke, hab vorher LB lose gefüttert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Du kommst der Perfektion immer näher, Georg.  

Petri Heil.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri Georg zum Erfolg.


----------



## Skott

Petri Georg, dein unermüdlicher Einsatz musste ja auch belohnt werden...


----------



## geomas

Eben gab es nach dem Besuch durch einen eifrigen Spinnfischer Dickschädel Nr. 2 auf Flocke. Etwas größer, aber klar U50.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> No.1 Speci-Pose mit Schnurinnenführung und No.1 Shallow Stick


Das sind für mich eher Loafer als Sticks...
Keine Ahnung ob ich das mit den Sticks richtig begriffen habe, aber für mich gibt es dafür genau zwei Anwendungen.
Einmal 0,75 - 1,25gr auf relativ tief stehende Ukelei mit der Whip und 1,5 - 2,5gr mit der Match auf tiefe Rotfedern.
Der Peter schrieb zu den Dingern ja einiges übers Driftverhalten und Köder auf- und ab...
Zum Driften für mich viel zu leicht, oder zu lang.. .
Aber um in fast stehendem Wasser kleine Köder sehr natürlich oder langsamer absinken zu lassen, sind die unschlagbar.
Ach ja, das Wasser sollte glatt sein.
Dann bekommt man im Absinken eine genaue Bissanzeige durch Ringe im Wasser, ganz ähnlich wie bei einem Dibber, nur nicht ganz so deutlich - klar, das Ding ist viel dünner.
Ist bloß viel zu mühsam das Ganze ordentlich zu bebleien, weshalb ich das natürlich auch nicht soo oft gemacht habe...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs. Das sind ja eine Menge interessanter Projekte, die ihr da gerade am laufen habt bzw. plant. Ich habe ab Dienstag auch für zwei Wochen Urlaub und das einzige Heimwerkerprojekt, das noch ansteht, ist der Bau  einer neuen Treppe, damit auch Ferdinand den Dachboden, der längst zum Homeoffice aufgerüstet ist, erreichen kann, sollte vor Heiligabend ebenfalls abgeschlossen sein. Damit steht endlich mal wieder etwas freie Zeit ins Haus. Die will ich nutzen, um mal wieder etwas strukturierter zu Angeln. Gewässer, die auch im Winter den einen oder anderen Fisch bringen sollten, gibt es einige. Da ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß, dass mir die Weihnachtsfrau eine neue Matchrute (fängt mit *D* an und hört *rennan *auf und soll mich bei meinen Angel-liturgischen Aktivitäten unterstützen) durch den Kamin werfen wird, und es unweit von meinem neuen Wohnsitz auch mehrere verheißungsvolle kleine Döbelflüsschen gibt, soll das neue Stöckchen vorerst mit der Pin verheiratet werden.  
Und dann sind da ja noch die Q-Fische. Heute habe ich mir mit Ferdi wieder einige Spots entlang der Elbstrecke beguckt, die ich befischen darf. Immerhin knapp 20 Flusskilometer mit über 180 Buhnen (habe ich auf Google Earth nachgezählt). Dabei ist uns wieder das Seeadlerpärchen begegnet, das wir bereits häufiger beobachten konnten.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Einschätzung und den Rat, lieber rhinefisher . 

Jetzt mal ein Schnellbericht zu meinem heutigen Ausflug ins Reich der Dickköpfe:
bin spät los, viel später als geplant,. Dafür bei „schönen Wetter” (Sonnenschein, wenig Wind und trocken). Das Telefon lotste mich mal wieder durch Güstrow, rückzu dann mal wieder an der JVA Bützow vorbei.

Das Flüßchen präsentierte sich recht klar und schnell fließend.

Im Gepäck hatte ich die gestern vorbereitete 5m-Bolo, an ihr ne Alipin mit 4,4lb-Drennan Floatfish-Mono. Montiert hatte ich die Speci-Pose von Meister Dave Harrell. Ausgebleit als „Bulk” mit #4 Bleien und unterb einem kleinen Wirbel ein kurzes Vorfach mit 6er LS2210 und einem „Dropper-Shot” (auch #4).

Hab an einer schönen Stelle etwas LB in der Hand gepreßt und in das schnell fließende Flüßchengeworfen, dann durfte die Pose das erste Mal „laufen”. 
Nach etwa 18-20m taucht die ganz gut sichtbare Posenkuppel unvermittelt ab, Anhieb - ja, Fisch! Etwas ungewohnt gestaltete sich der Drill mit der relativ langen Rute und der Pin, aber nach ein paar Minuten war ein schöner etwa 44er Döbel im Kescher.






Dann bekam ich Besuch am Swim, ein älterer Spinnfischer berichtete von den vielen Fängen „früher”, als die Flüßchen alle voll waren mit guten Fischen. 
Während er meinen Swim beackerte baute ich von der 7No4-Pose auf ein sehr viel dickeres Modell um. Denn es gab Probleme mit dem Schnurablauf. Immer wieder klebte die Mono am Blank der billigen Bolo. Das machte das Auswerfen schwierig und sabotierte das „Treibenlassen” der Pose. Es nervte total.





Die „Kuppel” der Dave-Harrell-Pose war für meine müden Augen ganz gut zu sehen. 
Die Korum-Pose montierte ich in der Hoffung, das Klebenbleiben der Schnur am Blank zu reduzieren (mehr Gewicht, mehr Druck auf der Mono).

Auch die schwerere Pose beseitigte das Problem nicht. Etwas genervt bin ich langsam flußabwärts gezogen, am zweiten Swim gab es dann einen schönen etwa 47er Döbel. Alle weiteren Versuche blieben erfolglos, auch wenn die Stellen teilweise sehr vielversprechend aussahen.






Naja, wieder was gelernt. Das nächste Mal versuche ich es wohl mit einer im Vergleich zur Bolo deutlich enger beringten Rute. Die Angelei mit treibender Pose fand ich auf jeden Fall sehr spannend. Und jetzt ist wohl ne gute Jahreszeit dafür - der Mangel an Kraut im Wasser spielt den Anglern in die Hände.
Lernen kann ich ja zunächst mit den unförmigen dicken Posen, später dann evtl. deutlich feiner angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht Georg. 
Petri Heil zu den schönen Döbeln.

Evtl. hilft gegen das "am-Blank-kleben" die Schnur zu fetten?
Das Problem hab ich bei meinen Bolos nicht.
Vielleicht sind die Ringstege länger als bei deiner?
Oder meine Schnüre hängen mehr durch weil se dicker sind?


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Der Tourenatlas ist gut für die Vor-Planung, aber wohl nix zum Ausbaldowern von konkreten Angelstellen.


Zum vorweg mal gucken sieht die Karte doch nicht schlecht aus, Details würd ich auch bei Google nach schauen.


geomas schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein Schnellbericht zu meinem heutigen Ausflug ins Reich der Dickköpfe:
> bin spät los, viel später als geplant,. Dafür bei „schönen Wetter” (Sonnenschein, wenig Wind und trocken). Das Telefon lotste mich mal wieder durch Güstrow, rückzu dann mal wieder an der JVA Bützow vorbei.


 JV.... irgendwie hast du ein komisches Navi... 

Spaß beiseite wieder mal ein toller Bericht    dafür und schnell ich find ihn top

Petri Heil zu den tollen Fischen bei mir war das Wetter auch erstklassig endlich mal wieder Sonne,
bislang bin ich ja bei den Friedfischen der Ansitzer und mit Trotting habe ich mich noch nicht intensiv beschäftigt
ich glaub ich hab da Nachholbedarf werde mich wohl noch einlesen müssen 
Deine Touren stacheln mich ein wenig an... da muß 22 was gehen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Denn es gab Probleme mit dem Schnurablauf. Immer wieder klebte die Mono am Blank der billigen Bolo. Das machte das Auswerfen schwierig und sabotierte das „Treibenlassen” der Pose. Es nervte total.


Versuche es mal mit dem auf die Seite drehen der Rute. Also die Rute um 90 grad drehen beim Auswurf.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit dem auf die Seite drehen der Rute. Also die Rute um 90 grad drehen beim Auswurf.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Danke, Heinz - ich hatte den Ärger mit der klebenden Schnur ja vor 2 (?) Jahren schon mal und erinnerte mich an Deinen Tipp. Beim Werfen geht es so (plus Schnur auf Spannung bringen), aber nach dem Wurf klebte die Mono wieder. Ein probeweises Abtrocknen des Blanks half nur kurz.
Hatte übrigens wieder eine Deiner Olivetten im Einsatz. Danke!!


Lieber Wuemmehunter - es freut mich sehr zu lesen, daß Ihr 3 offenbar gut angekommen seid in der „neuen Heimat”.
Viel Erfolg beim Trotting und dem Ansitz auf den geheimnisvollen Q-Fisch.


rhinefisher - ich würde Dir zu gerne dabei über die Schulter sehen, wie Du ein Flüßchen „wie das meine” beangelst.
Daß die kleinsten Stickfloats eher was fürs Auge als für den Angelalltag sind ist mir klar. Die Loafer-Posen wären heute wohl auch eine passende Wahl gewesen (der Begriff „Loafer” stammt wohl von der Angelei mit Brotflocke).
Kleinere Posen mit „Drahtstiel” und mehr oder weniger tropfenförmigem Körper kann ich mir sehr gut für kleine und eher schnell fließende flache Gewässer vorstellen.


daci7 - ein herzliches Petri zu den pfundigen Alanden - meine Güte, was für Brummer!!

Astacus74 - danke, ich drücke Dir die Daumen für das kommende Angeljahr!

Professor Tinca - danke! Die Schnur zu fetten ist nicht so meins. Ich vermute, daß die Ringabstände bei meiner Bolo evtl. nicht günstig gewählt sind. 
Das Problem hatte ich mit verschiedenen Monos von etwa 0,16 bis gut 0,20mm. Vermutlich probiere ich es das nächste Mal mit ner längeren klassischen Matche.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri geomas, zwei wirklich schöne Fische. Dein Flüsschen scheint ja auch einiges an Potential zu haben, wenn man deine letzten Fänge betrachtet.

Bezüglich der eingesetzten Stickposen würde ich mich rhinefisher anschließen: Für mich sind Sticks nur diese langen schlanken Posen, ob in klein oder etwas größer. Die gezeigten Posen sind irgendwie mehr ne Mischung aus Loafer und Avonpose finde ich. Aber auch die (kleinen) Sticks haben ja an passender Stelle ihre Berechtigung im Angelalltag. In kleinen Flüssen bei ruhiger gleichmäßiger Strömung und dann relativ ufernah (alternativ im Flüsschen watend) auf Hasel, Rotaugen und kleine Döbel, da fühlen sie sich wohl. Die Stillwasserangelei ist mit denen eher untypisch, aber offenbar ja trotzdem erfolgreich.

Die Boloposen sehe ich insgesamt eher als den großen kontinentalen Cousin der britischen Fließwasser-Posentypen. Boloposen sind ja mitnichten eine homogene Gruppe. Von sehr schlank bis fast kugelförmig werden da für unterschiedliche Strömungsverhältnisse und Zielfische auch die unterschiedlichsten Posenformen eingesetzt. Auf der Insel scheint diese Range durch den (Big)Sticks über die Avons/Loafer bis hin zu den Bobbern ausreichend abgedeckt zu werden, nur dass da die maximalen Tragkräfte deutlich geringer sind als bei so manchen Boloposen. Mag an den vorherrschenden Gewässern liegen.​


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> ich würde Dir zu gerne dabei über die Schulter sehen, wie Du ein Flüßchen „wie das meine” beangelst.


Nein, würdest Du nicht.
Zu sehen, wie ich mit Weib und Köter laut labernd Furchen durch die Ufervegetation ziehe, würde selbst deinen Humor überstrapazieren...
Ich bin ja nicht so der ausgewiesene Kleinflußspezialist wie der Wümme.. .
Tatsächlich dürfte ich beim Posenfischen an Kleinflüssen die Hälfte aller Fische mit kurzen Spinnruten und Loafer oder Wasserkugel gefangen haben.
Da fallen mir die Karpfen ein; da hab ich bestimmt drei Viertel mit Wasserkugel gefangen...
Den Köder zu präsentieren finde ich jetzt nicht soo schwer, aber das lokalisieren der Spots und das unbemerkt bleiben sind für mich die Kunst.
Man kann ja nicht auf Distanz angeln, sondern muß nah ran.. .


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Heinz - ich hatte den Ärger mit der klebenden Schnur ja vor 2 (?) Jahren schon mal und erinnerte mich an Deinen Tipp. Beim Werfen geht es so (plus Schnur auf Spannung bringen), aber nach dem Wurf klebte die Mono wieder. Ein probeweises Abtrocknen des Blanks half nur kurz.
> Hatte übrigens wieder eine Deiner Olivetten im Einsatz. Danke!!


Eine Möglichkeit, das Kleben der Schnur zu vermindern, ist die Behandlung des Blanks mit z. B. Autopolitur, wodurch die Oberfläche glatt und wasserabweisend wird. Habe früher hin und wieder meine Kopfruten derart behandelt, anschließend waren sie wieder glatt wie ein Babypopo


----------



## geomas

Ukel schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit, das Kleben der Schnur zu vermindern, ist die Behandlung des Blanks mit z. B. Autopolitur, wodurch die Oberfläche glatt und wasserabweisend wird. Habe früher hin und wieder meine Kopfruten derart behandelt, anschließend waren sie wieder glatt wie ein Babypopo


Danke! Das werd ich mal probieren. 

Vermutlich werde ich beim nächsten Trip zum Flüßchen aber ne andere Rute (Matchrute) nutzen. Bin noch unentschlossen, ob erneut die Pin als Rolle ran soll oder ne Kapsel oder eine bislang ungefischte Statio, die ich von einem lieben Ükel aus dem fernsten Westen der Republik bekam (ich warte noch auf eine Mono-Lieferung, um sie startklar zu machen).


----------



## daci7

... womit der Ausdruck "Sich die Rute polieren" eine ganz neue (und Gesellschaftstaugliche) Bedeutung bekäme


----------



## Finke20

Astacus74 schrieb:


> JV.... irgendwie hast du ein komisches Navi...



So lange das Navi unseren geomas, an der JVA vorbei führt ist doch alles gut .


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern ist die von Thomas. erwähnte Schnur angekommen.
Ich hab nix erwartet und bin trotzdem enttäuscht...
Erstmal dieser Augentötende Anblick der Verpackung.
Dann kann man die zerreissen wie einen morschen Bindfaden.
Hab ich jetzt auch fast vier Stunden lang gemacht, denn gerade hatte ich Besuch von einem nichtangelnden Freund.
Man glaubt kaum womit sich nichtangelnde Menschen so beschäftigen; so weiß ich jetzt warum der Stellarator nie funktionieren wird, Sloterdijk ziehmlich überbewertet wird und Manet besser ist als Monet.
Das Schöne ist, all diese wertvollen Erkenntnisse haben mich bloß zwei Flaschen uralten Cragganmore gekostet...
Und 100m extrem mieser Forellenschnur, die ich während der enorm lehrreichen Ausführungen meines Freundes zerrupft habe.
Und dieser Text...
Was für eine unglaubliche Frechheit....


----------



## geomas

Tja, eventuell gibts schon morgen den nächsten Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe: 
denn falls nicht noch superwichtige Last-Minute-Jobs reinkommen kann ich das eben erworbene Super-Sandwich-Brot* unter die Fische bringen. 
Chinapin Nr. 1 wurde an einer 12ft-Carp-Waggler-Rute montiert, die von der Länge abgesehen einen guten Eindruck in Bezug auf Döbel-Tauglichkeit macht. Die andere Alipin bekam auch frische Mono und wird vermutlich an der längeren 15ft-Posenrute als Plan B mitkommen. 
Aber eigentlich möchte ich versuchen, etwas „feiner” zu fischen und nicht schon wieder so einen häßlichen Brummer wie die Korum-Pose wässern.
Die Speci-Pose von Dave Harrell ist vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss - die schwimmt super auch in kleineren Strudeln im Wasser, ist gut sichtbar und gut mit der Rute dirigierbar und dennoch recht zierlich. Alternativ könnte ich ne kleine Loafer-Pose auf Reise schicken oder die von Minimax erwähnte Middy Barbel Trotter.
Einen bislang verläßlichen Rotaugen-Swim werde ich evtl. noch in diesem Jahr ansteuerm, dann mit nochmals feinerem Geschirr. Das Angeln mit treibender Pose reizt mich momentan sehr.


Allen Ükelbändigern ein schönes Wochenende!




*) Preissteigerung!! Inflation!! Betrug!! Das Super-Sandwich ist im Supermarkt nebenan tatsächlich teurer geworden und an der Kasse wollten sie nochmals mehr als ausgepreist. Man/frau muß aufpassen und schnell sein wie ein Ükelstipper, sonst wird man/frau knallhart abgezogen...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern ist die von Thomas. erwähnte Schnur angekommen.
> Ich hab nix erwartet und bin trotzdem enttäuscht...
> Erstmal dieser Augentötende Anblick der Verpackung.
> Dann kann man die zerreissen wie einen morschen Bindfaden.
> Hab ich jetzt auch fast vier Stunden lang gemacht, denn gerade hatte ich Besuch von einem nichtangelnden Freund.
> Man glaubt kaum womit sich nichtangelnde Menschen so beschäftigen; so weiß ich jetzt warum der Stellarator nie funktionieren wird, Sloterdijk ziehmlich überbewertet wird und Manet besser ist als Monet.
> Das Schöne ist, all diese wertvollen Erkenntnisse haben mich bloß zwei Flaschen uralten Cragganmore gekostet...
> Und 100m extrem mieser Forellenschnur, die ich während der enorm lehrreichen Ausführungen meines Freundes zerrupft habe.
> Und dieser Text...
> Was für eine unglaubliche Frechheit....
> Anhang anzeigen 393166
> Anhang anzeigen 393165





Willkommen bei TFT, mehr sag ich dazu nicht, habe mich ja schon früher über die FoPu-Heinis ausgelassen.

Die „Fish-Capable”-Angaben allgemein (man sieht sie „hier und dort”) sind eigentlich ein Fall für die Wettbewerbsaufsicht.


----------



## Tobias85

Bei der Schnur wäre ich auch maßlos enttäuscht und hätte sie direkt zurückgegeben mit einem entsprechenden Kommentar. Das grenzt wirklich an Verbrauchertäuschung.

Am Wasser seh ich mich dieses Wochenende eher nicht, hab noch zu viel anstehen, und ab Sonntag Abend/Nacht wirds hier dann bitterkalt. Das eigentlich Schlimme daran ist, dass meine Posensammlung hier direkt neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch steht und nach der gestrigen Posendiskussion hätt ich auch richtig Bock, die Avons, Stickfloats und Bobber, die mich hier die ganze Zeit anstrahlen, mal ne Runde durch den Knochenwald treiben zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern ist die von Thomas. erwähnte Schnur angekommen.
> Ich hab nix erwartet und bin trotzdem enttäuscht...
> Erstmal dieser Augentötende Anblick der Verpackung.
> Dann kann man die zerreissen wie einen morschen Bindfaden.
> Hab ich jetzt auch fast vier Stunden lang gemacht, denn gerade hatte ich Besuch von einem nichtangelnden Freund.
> Man glaubt kaum womit sich nichtangelnde Menschen so beschäftigen; so weiß ich jetzt warum der Stellarator nie funktionieren wird, Sloterdijk ziehmlich überbewertet wird und Manet besser ist als Monet.
> Das Schöne ist, all diese wertvollen Erkenntnisse haben mich bloß zwei Flaschen uralten Cragganmore gekostet...
> Und 100m extrem mieser Forellenschnur, die ich während der enorm lehrreichen Ausführungen meines Freundes zerrupft habe.
> Und dieser Text...
> Was für eine unglaubliche Frechheit....
> Anhang anzeigen 393166
> Anhang anzeigen 393165


dat tut mir natürlich leid, habe leider nur die info von dem guten Mann von dem ich die Rolle habe, entweder habe ich enormes Glück gehabt oder du ganz viel Pech. Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor mir die Schnur noch in einer anderen Farbe zu besorgen das hat sich jetzt erledigt, man soll sein Glück ja nicht Herausforderern


----------



## Thomas.

hier ist trübes ekeliges nasses Wetter, aber ich werde mal los gehen mit Maden Toast und den guten Käse, unerwartet hat sich ein Zeit Fenster geöffnet und werde mein glück zum letzten mal 2021 versuchen, so 1-2 Stunden gebe ich mir.
allen andern denen es zum Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> at tut mir natürlich leid,


Muss nicht - schließlich hab ich was gelernt...
Leider fühle ich mich ein wenig unpässlich....
Bett again oder ans Wasser...?
Schön mit Tiroler und 2m Vorfach die Buhnen Ausschneidern..?.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann dir ein dickes Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> hier ist trübes ekeliges nasses Wetter, aber ich werde mal los gehen mit Maden Toast und den guten Käse,


Hier auch.
Vorbild Du bist...


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich verbessere, *Euch *natürlich


----------



## Allround-Angler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern ist die von Thomas. erwähnte Schnur angekommen.
> Ich hab nix erwartet und bin trotzdem enttäuscht...
> Erstmal dieser Augentötende Anblick der Verpackung.
> Dann kann man die zerreissen wie einen morschen Bindfaden.
> Hab ich jetzt auch fast vier Stunden lang gemacht, denn gerade hatte ich Besuch von einem nichtangelnden Freund.
> Man glaubt kaum womit sich nichtangelnde Menschen so beschäftigen; so weiß ich jetzt warum der Stellarator nie funktionieren wird, Sloterdijk ziehmlich überbewertet wird und Manet besser ist als Monet.
> Das Schöne ist, all diese wertvollen Erkenntnisse haben mich bloß zwei Flaschen uralten Cragganmore gekostet...
> Und 100m extrem mieser Forellenschnur, die ich während der enorm lehrreichen Ausführungen meines Freundes zerrupft habe.
> Und dieser Text...
> Was für eine unglaubliche Frechheit....
> Anhang anzeigen 393166
> Anhang anzeigen 393165


Hallo rhinefisher, 

also eine 16er Mono zerrupfe ich Dir auch ohne Probleme.
Mit einem Meßbecher und Wasser wird das Ergebnis genauer.
Hatte neulich eine billige, grüne 20er Mono.
Sehr hart, im Knoten bei ca. 2,25 kg gerissen!
Dann die Schnur doppelt genommen, Grinnerknoten und hat ca. 3,25 kg ausgehalten.
Nicht besonders dolle, aber schon eher akzeptabel.
Dachte übrigens, das Grün der Schnur sei fluoreszierend, also gut sichtbar. War leider nicht, in der Dämmerung kaum noch zu erkennen.


----------



## geomas

Thomas. und rhinefisher  - viel Erfolg Euch beiden!

Hier gab es eben bei der dritten Drift den ersten Döbel. Etwas über 40. Der erste Fisch an der Carp Waggler Rute. Aktionsmäßig super, die Länge von nur 12 ft eher leicht hinderlich.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri geomas , wenigstens hast Du was gefangen.
ich habe 3 Stunden versucht und getan aber nix, und zum allem Unglück habe ich die Pose DIE POSE von B.rudi verloren , der totale Reinfall heute, jede menge abrisse, Handy vergessen, also auch keine Bilder von den vielen und großen Fischen die ich nicht gefangen habe. Die neue gebrauchte Rolle wo ich mir sehr viel von versprochen habe taugt nur für die Vitrine ( natürlich KEINE Shimano) dat misst Ding.
Aber ich habe ein paar Maden behalten da ich Montag frei habe könnte es sein das ich noch mal los gehe.


----------



## Tricast

Daann ist ja gut dass Du nicht Deine ganzen Maden auf´s Spiel gesetzt hast für nichts und wieder nichts. So kannst Du dich wenigstens an den niedlichen Krabblern erfreuen.   

(Ich wäre aber auch lieber ans Wasser gefahren als hier überflüssige Kommentare zu posten.)

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Es war etwas durchwachsen.
Erstmal die Köder vergessen.
Dann in der Kiste das erstbeste lose Vorfach genommen, 8er an 25er, und drauflos geangelt.
Mit dem zweiten Drittel des Grabewurms auch einen guten Biß bekommen.
Leider habe ich den Drill zu sehr forciert - ganz ganz blöder ANFÄNGERFEHLER...
Jedenfalls kam mir nach drei oder vier Minuten die Montage mit aufgebogenem Haken entgegen..


----------



## rhinefisher

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> also eine 16er Mono zerrupfe ich Dir auch ohne Probleme.


Es war die 20er... .


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Willkommen bei TFT, mehr sag ich dazu nicht


Nie wieder!


----------



## geomas

Ach schade, Thomas, daß Du die Pose verloren hast! 
Exakt deswegen habe ich total Schiß, die Schmuckstücke von Jason, Wurzelsepp oder 'rudi irgendwo anders als im durchwatbaren Dorfteich zu nutzen.

Ohh, lieber rhinefisher - der Haken sieht ja eigentlich recht stabil aus... Da muß ja ein gewisses Kaliber am anderen Ende der Strippe gezerrt haben. 

Hoffentlich bereut Ihr beiden Eure Ausflüge nicht.


----------



## geomas

Bei mir blieb es bei dem einen Döbel. Bin dennoch ganz happy - habe wieder was gelernt und ausprobiert und war in der schönen Mecklenburger Natur unterwegs.

Der Döbel kam wieder an der „sicheren Stelle” - dort habe ich bisher immer gefangen. Habe 2 oder 3 Klumpen LB eingeworfen, eine schöne Flocke am 6er Fine Carp (ähnlich dem LS-2210) montiert und beim dritten Durchlauf wurde die Pose nach unten gezogen. Der Drill über die Strecke von etwa 25m ging ganz gut mit der Chinapin an der S7 Carp Waggler-Rute. Die hat sehr schön gearbeitet und ihre Tauglichkeit für die Teichangelei auf Satzis und Tincas unter Beweis gestellt. 





Das Keschern war etwas schwieriger durch den Wasserdruck 
auf dem Keschernetz, aber letztlich ging alles gut.


Wie zu befürchten war brachte diese Stelle keinen zweiten Fisch. Bin langsam weiter, aber die Bisse blieben aus.
Hab mich dazu entschlossen, ein Dorf weiter zu fahren und bin 2x falsch abgebogen und dadurch einen riesigen Umweg gefahren.
Naja, habe dadurch schöne Dörfer begutachten dürfen, die ich noch nicht kannte.

Auch der zweite Flußabschnitt brachte mir keinen weiteren Biß, aber ich habe ein paar Stellen in Augenschein nehmen können und eine „Vintage-Daiwa-Combo” ausprobiert: Und die hat sich „ohne Fisch” so gut gemacht, daß ich sie evtl. beim nächsten Ausflug aufs Land als Combo Nr. 1 fischen werde.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, lieber @rhinefisher - der Haken sieht ja eigentlich recht stabil aus... Da muß ja ein gewisses Kaliber am anderen Ende der Strippe gezerrt haben.
> 
> Hoffentlich bereut Ihr beiden Eure Ausflüge nicht.


Ja, recht kräftig und kurzschenkelig - das war ein Pferdegründling der größeren Art... .
Aber besser so, als Abriss.
Und zu bereuen gibt es ja bloß die eigene Blödheit..


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> allem Unglück habe ich die Pose DIE POSE von B.rudi verloren


Das tut mir Leid für dich...


----------



## Jason

Thomas.
Das ist aber bitter solch eine schöne Posen verloren zu haben. Echt schade.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Die heute benutzten Posen. Die schlankere Middy (etwa 0,5gr) ist wohl eher was für kleine Köder.
Die hatte ich an der Vintage-Combo montiert und sie lief super (Bleikette im Shirt-Button-Muster).
Vermutlich super für Köder wie Made, Mais, Breadpunch. Aber für ne dicke Flocke ist die nix. Leider.

Die dickere Speci-Pose taugt schon eher für ne Flocke. Dennoch werde ich wohl das nächste Mal eine noch mehr tragende Pose (Loafer/Chubber) mit Olivette einsetzen, um „positiver” wie die Briten sagen zu fischen. Einfach um den sonst zu langsam sinkenden Köder schnell auf Tiefe zu bringen.


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Ükels, macht Euch mal einen schönen 4. Advent mit allem Zubehör.
Ich fahre noch mal aufs Land und versuche mich mit der „Vintage-Daiwa-Combo”.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, liebe Ükels, macht Euch mal einen schönen 4. Advent mit allem Zubehör.
> Ich fahre noch mal aufs Land und versuche mich mit der „Vintage-Daiwa-Combo”.


Viel Erfolg George. 
Wünsche auch allen einen schönen 4. Advent. Für mich hat der Tag auch gut begonnen. Hab Türchen 18 gewonnen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Ich fahre noch mal aufs Land




Ich bin schon auf dem Land    und wir habe heute Gänse geschlachtet.

geomas  viel Erfolg für dich   .


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs,
Nach einem schönen, aber etwas komplizierten Verwandtschaftsbesuch weit, weit weeeeit im Westen befinde ich ich mich nun auf der Rückreise. Das war die letzte Hürde, und nun kann ich geruhsam dem Jahreswechsel entgegensehen. Jetzt erstmal schön Ükel und AB nachlesen, und mit Glück geht's morgen ans Wasser.

Habe soeben das Gewässer überquert, das Manche Ükels "Vater" nennen. So aus der Nähe gesehen muss ich sagen, auch nicht viel größer als mein Flüsschen. Gut, einzwei Fuss mehr an der Rute und ein zusätzliches Schrotblei könnten nützlich sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dann kann ich dich gerade sehen....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dich gerade sehen....


Bin schon vorbeigebraust, leider. Mal sehen, vielleicht gelingt es mir einen Schnappschuss von Fantastic Fishing und @Wuemmehunters Hausflüsschen.
Was mich an Bahnreisen wirklich nervt, sind übrigens diese Heerscharen von arbeitsamen Fleissbienchen die selbst Sonntags im Zug auf ihren Laptops herumtippen müssen. Schätze, die würden ihre Datenbanken und Tabellen und Officeprogramme selbst mit ans Wasser nehmen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dann wünsche ich Dir trotz der tippenden Arbeitsbienchen ein schöne Heimfahrt, Minimax . Vermutlich wirst Du bei Stendal die Elbe überqueren. Auch ein schöner Abschnitt.
geomas: Dir wünsche ich eine erfolgreiche Döbeljagd. Und allen anderen, die es ebenfalls ans Wasser schaffen, wünsche ich eine spannende Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

So, und hier das zweite Flüsschen. Gleich bin ich wieder zuhause!


----------



## rhinefisher

Schon sehr viel besser als in Köln...
Das sieht fischig aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Gleich bin ich wieder zuhause!


Mit das Schönste am Reisen...


----------



## geomas

Große Ströme finde ich beeindruckend, geradezu mächtig. Und auch etwas furchteinflößend.

Da lob ich mir das Flüßchen, das ich heute erneut besuchen konnte. Hinzu fuhr ich vorbei an einer Riesenschar Kraniche, die auf einem Acker „irgendetwas” suchten und offenbar auch fanden. Ein paar Felder weiter stand ein Kranichpaar, etwa 100m neben ihnen hockte eine Kaninchenfamilie.
Aber ich hab Gas gegeben, wollte ja pietschen und die Vintage-Daiwa-Combo den heimischen Döbeln vorstellen.

Bin direkt zum „Erfolgsswim”, der mir zuletzt immer Glück brachte, habe 2-3 Klumpen LB eingeworfen und die Rute klargemacht.
Diese Rute ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eine frühe 13ft Daiwa Carbon-Matche, gebaut vermutlich etwa 1984*. Ich habe sie mit zwei anderen alten Daiwa-Gerten im UK erworben und 9,49£ für sie gezahlt. Eine Beschriftung ist nicht mehr vorhanden und der Korkgriff wurde von einem Vorbesitzer lackiert.
Als Rolle war eine supersanft laufende und ganz leise klickernde Daiwa SK750 montiert. Die schickte mir Bimmelrudi und ich muß gestehen, sie noch nicht so oft wie es angebracht wäre genutzt zu haben (habe sie ein paar Mal zum Plötz-Angeln hier in Rostock eingesetzt).

Auch die Schnur war eine von Daiwa (0,14er), etwas „an der Kante” für die Döbelei, aber die Mono enttäuschte heute nicht.

Hab zuerst das gestern gezeigte Middy Alloy-Stickflot probiert, aber wie schon vermutet ist die Pose nichts für größere Köder.
Habe dann umgebaut auf eine 3gr-Pose im Chubber/Loafer-Stil, Olivette und ein No.4 Schrot knapp über dem 6er LS2210.

Am Erfolgsswim tat sich nichts, aber etwa 50m weiter flußabwärts ging die Pose dann erstmals auf Tauchstation.
Rute, Rolle und Sehne harmonierten und an dieser Stelle ging auch das Keschern problemlos.
Etwas über 45cm hat der Döbel gehabt:





Erster besserer Fisch für Rute und Rolle. Der lackierte Korkgriff ist nicht schön, aber ich laß ihn so.


Geangelt habe ich ausschließlich mit recht großen Flocken:





Das ist so etwa die Minimalgröße der benutzten Brotstücke, Haken ein 6er LS2210.


Bin dann weiter, eine eigentlich vielversprechende Stelle brachte auch heute keinen Fisch. Aber etwa 100m weiter flußabwärts biß
dann an einer typischen Döbelstelle (überhängende Äste eines Baumes) ein eher kleiner versehrter Chub:





Seine andere Seite sah sogar noch etwas übler aus. Machte mir einen frischen Eindruck, die Verletzung.
Ob das ein Reiher war? Einen Graureiher sah ich heute in der Nähe.
Kormorane habe ich dort bisher noch nicht beobachtet.
Auf jeden Fall machte der Döbel sonst einen sehr agilen und keinesfalls „angeschlagenen Eindruck”.

Habe dann zu Fuß ordentlich Meter gemacht. Der nächste Fisch war wieder Ü40, da gab es Probleme, denn die Schnur war vom Wind in die Zweige einer Erle geweht worden und ein paar Minuten hatte ich nur über diese „Umlenkung” Kontakt zum Fisch. Glücklicherweise konnte ich die Schnur aus den Fängen des Baumes befreien und den Fisch landen. Nummer vier biß noch etwas weiter flußabwärts auf freier Strecke (#3 ebenfalls - beide im „gerade fließenden Wasser” hinter einer Kurve). Dieser Dickkopf mag etwa 40cm gehabt haben.

Tja, hab dann schön Kaffee geschlürft, dabei einen Reiher beobachtet (beeindruckend, wie die großen Vögel auf einem Baum landen) und bin zurück zum Auto geschlendert. Alles in allem ein richtig schöner und sinnvoll genutzter Advents-Sonntag für mich. Mal sehen, was das Jahr noch bringt.


*) meine Schätzung basiert auf einer optisch fast identischen 14ft-Rute, zu der ich Daten im www las


----------



## Tobias85

Petri geomas, wunderbare Fische! Solche Macken habe ich früher auch schon an Döbeln beobachten können, an dem Bach gibts aber definitiv keine Kormorane, wäre auch viel zu flach für die zum tauchen. Daher tippe ich auch auf einen Reiher.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri geomas, wunderbare Fische! Solche Macken habe ich früher auch schon an Döbeln beobachten können, an dem Bach gibts aber definitiv keine Kormorane, wäre auch viel zu flach für die zum tauchen. Daher tippe ich auch auf einen Reiher.



Danke! Ich dachte bisher, daß Reiher doch selektiver „fischen”. Dieser Döbel mag etwa 30cm gehabt haben - das ist doch zuviel für einen Reiher, oder??

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie scheinbar problemlos Fische mit solchen Verletzungen klarkommen. 
Habe ja schon öfters „versehrte” Fische gefangen mit gut verheilten, aber immer noch deutlich sichtbaren Blessuren.


----------



## Slappy

Vielen Dank geomas für den tollen Bericht.  So einen Angeltag wünscht man sich und den anderen Brüdern


----------



## daci7

Voll gut geomas ! Vielen lieben Dank für deinen bunten Berricht!
Ich lese immer wieder gern von euren Abenteuern an kleinen Flüsschen- deshalb hab ich mir fürs kommende Jahr vorgenommen mein Repertoire mit ebenso einem kleinen Flüsschen zu erweitern. 
Kost' nicht die Welt und dann fang ich auch mal einen von diesen ominösen Deuveln Döbeln.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Ich dachte bisher, daß Reiher doch selektiver „fischen”. Dieser Döbel mag etwa 30cm gehabt haben - das ist doch zuviel für einen Reiher, oder?


Erst mal Petri, Georg. Und nein, die verrückten Reiher gehen auch noch auf groessere Fische, vor zwei Jahren haben wir eine Forelle erlöst, die nur noch taumelte. Länge über 50 cm, sauberer Stichkanal hinter dem Kopf. Die 
Überlebenschancen sah ich da nicht als gegeben an. Kescher und weg.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Ükelrunde,
nach einem beschi....Wochenende ich sag nur Magen Darm 1,5 Stunden auf dem Pott vorne und hinten dem Tod näher als dem Leben zumindest wenn man meiner Frau glaubt, geht es langsam wieder.
Noch Magengrummeln aber das sollte morgen auch gehen ich sag euch das braucht keiner.
Umso besser wieder schöne Berichte nachzulesen, schöne Fische zu sehen und sich auf die neue Woche zu freuen
Danke für die schönen Berichte wie immer Georg scheint sein Flüßchen in den Griff zu kriegen.




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist, all diese wertvollen Erkenntnisse haben mich bloß zwei Flaschen uralten Cragganmore gekostet...
> Und 100m extrem mieser Forellenschnur, die ich während der enorm lehrreichen Ausführungen meines Freundes zerrupft habe.



Naja ein paar schöne Stunden mit Freunden sind doch auch was Wert was man wohl on der Schnur nicht behaupten kann.




Minimax schrieb:


> So, und hier das zweite Flüsschen. Gleich bin ich wieder zuhause!



Es gibt bei Reisen immer Ort, Städte, Berge und auch Flüßchen wenn man die durchfährt oder überquert da kommt dann gleich
das gleichanzukommen Gefühl einfach toll ich kenn das nur zu gut.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Ich dachte bisher, daß Reiher doch selektiver „fischen”. Dieser Döbel mag etwa 30cm gehabt haben - das ist doch zuviel für einen Reiher, oder??


Also wenn ich mir angucke, was manche Wasservögel so runterschlingen, dann glaube ich nicht, dass ein Reiher ein Problem mit nem 30er Döbel hat.  Ordentliche Mahlzeit, aber sicher schaffbar.

Worin genau bestand denn das Problem mit der großen Brotflocke an dem Alloy Stick? Ich hab die Tage ja auch über meinem Posen-Sammelsurium und den Drennan-Artikeln gebrütet und mir überlegt, welche Posen an welchen meiner Spots wohl die Idealbesetzung wären.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir angucke, was manche Wasservögel so runterschlingen, dann glaube ich nicht, dass ein Reiher ein Problem mit nem 30er Döbel hat.  Ordentliche Mahlzeit, aber sicher schaffbar.
> 
> Worin genau bestand denn das Problem mit der großen Brotflocke an dem Alloy Stick? Ich hab die Tage ja auch über meinem Posen-Sammelsurium und den Drennan-Artikeln gebrütet und mir überlegt, welche Posen an welchen meiner Spots wohl die Idealbesetzung wären.



Das Posen-Problem: der Köder muß schnell auf Tiefe, sonst ist die Pose nichts anderes als ein Controller. Große Flocken sinken sehr langsam.
Ich habe das im relativ klaren Wasser der/die letzten Tage beobachten können. Deshalb scheint mir eine bauchige, viel Blei tragende Pose wie der Loafer (es gibt ähnliche Posen auch aus Balsaholz, die nennen sich „Chubber” oder so) erste Wahl zu sein: tiefe Bebleiung in Form einer Olivette oder „Bulk aus Bleischroten” und am kurzen Vorfach noch ein Bleischrot in Hakennähe (heute ein No.4 etwa 3cm vom Haken).
So hat man die Chance, daß der Köder schnell nach dem Einwurf die zu beangelnde Wassertiefe erreicht und nicht erst nach 30m Drift.

Alle schlankeren, zierlichen Posen sind für eine andere Angelei entwickelt worden, glaube ich. Da, wo es auf natürliche Köderpräsentation ankommt. Das ist der einzige Grund für Shirt-Button-Bleiketten und so. Also z. Bsp. Maden lose füttern und dazu die Montage auf die Drift schicken. Da soll die Made am Haken nicht wie ein Stein in Richtung Grundnähe rauschen, sondern natürlich wirkend durch die Wassersäule „fallen”.
So habe ich das verstanden (oder auch nicht).



PS: ^  das bezieht sich alles auf die Angelei im schnell fließenden Flüßchen.

PPS: kommende Projekte - u. A. Ledgern mit Pin und als exotische Geheimoperation „Ersteinsatz der teutonischen Flußmonster-Combo”


----------



## Tobias85

Danke geo, ja das macht schon Sinn so wie du es schreibst. Wie tief ist denn dein Flüsschen an den beangelbaren Stellen?


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke geo, ja das macht schon Sinn so wie du es schreibst. Wie tief ist denn dein Flüsschen an den beangelbaren Stellen?


ganz unterschiedlich, auch die Strömungsverhältnisse - etwa 0,60m minimal bis über 1,50m. Gelotet habe ich nicht wegen „Unruhe am Swim”

Interessant war es, die aktuelle Strömung nach dem Einwerfen von Kostproben oder LB zu beobachten. Gerade an Kurven oder in der Nähe von UW-Hindernissen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es scheint sich ein Zeitfenster zu öffnen - vielleicht sollte ich mal an meinem Umgang mit dem Tiroler feilen....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es scheint sich ein Zeitfenster zu öffnen - vielleicht sollte ich mal an meinem Umgang mit dem Tiroler feilen....



Na dann viel Erfolg in Sachen Pferdegründling!


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca - was für Posen nutzt Du eigentlich für die Döbelei? Ich erinnere mich an die klassischen Korkposen von Askari? 
Also Controller mal außen vor. Nutzt Du auch eine „tiefe” Bebleiung, um die Flocke schnell nach unten zu bekommen?

Klassische Boloposen werden ja eher im tiefen Wasser (deutlich über 1,50m) gefischt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja gerne die Korkposen in Boloform (=gedrungener Körper, gut suchbare Antenne  und recht langer Kiel für stabilen Stand).
Ansonsten auch die Crystal Clear Avons von Drennen oder Roy Fisher:








						Roy Fishers Pose Alino 3,5-5,5g - Laufpose Friedfischpose gasbefüllt  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Roy Fishers Pose Alino 3,5-5,5g - Laufpose Friedfischpose gasbefüllt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Für längere Driften sind Posentrgakräfte ab 4gr sinvoll(je mehr Strömung desto schwerer).
Dann bietet die Montage auch genug Gegengewicht um die Schnur zu menden und kann besser dirigiert werden.

Die Bebleiung besteht aus einem passenden Tropfenblei welches ich ich bei Bedarf etwas abfeile/-kratze bis es passt und, seltener auch mal mit Bissschrot wenn die Wassertiefe ein solches noch zulässt.
Solche Tropfenbleie mit Gummiführung hab ich dafür:








						Angel Domäne Tropfenblei Sortiment 160 Stück 1-13g 1-13g - 160Stück
					

Die Tropfenblei Sortimente beschädigen die Schnur nicht  Jedes Blei des Tropfenbei Sortiments hat eine Innenführung mit einer Auskleidung aus nicht zu weichem Silikon. Hierdurch wird die Schnur nicht beschädigt. Die Bleie werden in einer Spender- Vorratsbox geliefert, aus der sie einfach ein...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				




Ich fische die Flocke immer verzögert, damit sie voraus treibt(Strömung ist unter langsamer als an der Oberfläche) und die Fische zuerst den Köder sehen und nicht das Blei.

Die Flocke kräftig dippen, hilft auch schon damit se schneller sinkt.

Edit: Ein verspätetes Petri Heil lieber Georg!
Tolle Fische und eine interessante Rute.


----------



## Minimax

Gu'n Morgen Jungs,
Und erstmal ein herzliches Petri an geomas  nachträglich zu der tollen Döbelstrecke- die Posenangelei ist sehr inspirierend, aber die Kälte.. die Kälte. Und natürlich gute Besserung an den vom Krankheitspech verfolgten Astacus74 
Mir ist leicht ums Herz, denn ich hab nun ein paar Tage frei. Mal sehen ob ich mich heute aufraffen kann für eine Kurzvisite am Wasser. Immerhin ists kalt draussen und hier drinnen schön warm und gemütlich.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca - vielen Dank!  
Tropfenbleie ähnlicher Bauart (Exner) nutze ich auch gerne oder edle Stiftolivetten aus dem Wettkampfbereich, die Heinz mir sandte.
Das verzögert-Treibenlassen versuche ich auch, klappt nur nicht immer. Bin ja noch Anfänger.

Vielleicht klappts ja im kommenden Jahr mit einem Mini-Ükel-Treffen in Deiner Nähe, würde mich freuen.



Minimax - viel Erfolg bei Deiner Kurzvisite!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappts ja im kommenden Jahr mit einem Mini-Ükel-Treffen in Deiner Nähe, würde mich freuen.



Unbedingt mal wieder !
Das geht aber nur bis Ende April sinnvoll am Flüsschen.
Danach ist zuviel Kraut und man kann nur noch (eine Weile) Grundangeln.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unbedingt mal wieder !
> Das geht aber nur bis Ende April sinnvoll am Flüsschen.
> Danach ist zuviel Kraut und man kann nur noch (eine Weile) Grundangeln.


Ich bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht vom Gipfeltreffen 
Noch haben die Döbel am Prof-Flüsschen ja ne Schonzeit bis zum neuen Jahr, aber ich freu mich schon wenn Du wieder prächtige Flussbewohner hier präsentierst.
Überhaupt glaube ich, das wir 2022 tolle Fische sehen werden. Nicht nur wegen dem aufgefrischten Ükelcup, auch wegen @rustawelis Chubman Challenge. Ich glaube, da werden einige 60+ Maschinen dabei sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht vom Gipfeltreffen



Komm doch auch.
Dann brauchst du nicht auf den Bericht warten.


----------



## geomas

So, habe noch was dienstliches abhaken können und trolle mich zum Wasser. 
Diesmal gehts vermutlich zu einem anderen Abschnitt. Dort habe ich es bislang nicht mit der Pose probiert. 
Mais nehme ich diesmal auch mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Georg


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Komm doch auch.
> Dann brauchst du nicht auf den Bericht warten.


Oh, das wäre toll- ich erinnere mich daran, daß wir das ja bereits Anfang 2020 geplant hatten, und es dann abgebrochen hatten, als der ganze C-Kladderadatsch über uns hereingebrochen ist. Aber nun sind die Karten ja neu gemischt.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, je nach Witterung könnt Du und Geo angeln, und ich versuche im eisigen Steppenwind Mecklenburg Vorpommern nicht einzufrieren!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja genau.
Windschatten oder gar Berge gibt es hier eigentlich nicht.
Aber evtl. kannst du es dir ja hinter einem Maulwurfshügel gemütlich machen?
Davon gibt es reichlich.


----------



## Dace

Hallo!

Ich hoffe mal, dass mein Beitrag in diesen Thread passt.

In regelmäßigen Abständen schaue ich immer mal wieder in bekannten Anglerforen, was was es so Interessantes und Neues in der Angelwelt gibt.

Ich muss gestehen, ich bin seit langer Zeit kein aktiver Forumuser mehr (früher mal unter Angeln.de bei Uli Beyer).

Bei meiner Suche "Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund" war ich wirklich überrascht, wie viele positive und konstruktive Beiträge über die Jahre es zu unserer Gruppe und zum Thema "Specimen Hunting" es hier in diesem Forum gibt.

Es ist erfreulich, wenn man so etwas lesen kann.

In einem Beitrag fand ich sinngemäß folgende Aussage interessant:

"… vergleiche einen Specimen Hunter nicht mit einem Karpfenangler … ", sehr treffende Aussage!

Ja, wir sind immer noch da und aktiv, wenn auch inzwischen etwas älter, schließlich gibt es die SHGDo seit 45 Jahren!
Wir publizieren zwar nicht mehr (obwohl wir reichlich Stoff dazu hätten) aber angeln erfolgreich auf der Schiene weiter, wie wir es in unseren zahlreichen Berichten und Büchern mal beschrieben haben. 
Übrigens habe ich in einem Antiquariat für Bücher letztens unser erstes Buch "Fang kapitaler Friedfische" vom Paul Parey Verlag aus dem Jahr 1984 für knapp 174,00 EUR gesehen - wie die Zeit doch vergeht.

Doch die Angelwelt mit all ihren Facetten hat sich verändert, das ist so! Das Raubfisch- und Karpfenangeln dominiert, das hatte sich schon seit Jahren abgezeichnet.

Dem Friedfischangeln wird wenig Raum gegeben, es ist fast zum Nischenprodukt geworden. Das sieht man auch ganz klar, wenn man in den Angelladen geht. Eine gute gute Pose zu kaufen, ist fast nicht möglich. Driftbeater, Chubber, Loafer und Co. sind so gut wie nicht zu bekommen, zumindest nicht hier in unseren Breiten! Schwierig wird es auch bei speziellem Endtackle.

Wir fahren nach wie vor immer noch nach England (natürlich nicht jetzt in Coranna-Zeiten!), um spezielles Angelgerät und Angelzubehör zu kaufen. Gerne bauen und restaurieren wir immer noch Ruten selber, bevorzugt Glasruten und gespleißte Ruten.

Wir betreiben das Specimen Hunting mit genauso viel Enthusiasmus wie zu Anfang und Gründung unserer Gruppe. Und die Friedfische werden immer noch  etwas kapitaler!

Tight lines

Roland Fiedler

- Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund -


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hallo Roland,
danke für deinen Beitrag und herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Wir würden uns freuen wenn du dich öfter hier beteiligst.
Und lade doch den Rest der SHG auch mit ein, bitte.


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Roland (Dace),

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Ükel und im Anglerboard. Es ist schön zu sehen, dass selbst ausgewiesene Friedfischexperten auf unseren kleinen aber feinen Stammtisch aufmerksam werden und natürlich würde ich mich auch freuen, öfters von dir zu lesen. Mit deinem Faible für altes und/oder spezialisiertes Angelgerät bist du hier auf jeden Fall gut aufgehoben. 

Einen sympathischen Usernamen hast du übrigens ausgewählt. Ich mag die kleinen Racker sehr und habe kürzlich angefangen, mich gezielter mit ihnen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappts ja im kommenden Jahr mit einem Mini-Ükel-Treffen in Deiner Nähe, würde mich freuen.




Also wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich auch mitmachen   .


----------



## Minimax

In Brandenburg.. In Brandenburg...
Ist mir ein Döbel voll ins Kraut gegurkt...
In Brannndenburrrrg....


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> In Brandenburg.. In Brandenburg...
> Ist mir ein Döbel voll ins Kraut gegurkt...
> In Brannndenburrrrg....


WIE MAN’S MACHT, ISSET FASCH, UND MACHT MAN’S FALSCH, ISSET OCH NICH RICHTIG!


----------



## rhinefisher

So, wieder zurück und in gewohnter Manier erfolglos geblieben.
Aber es war trotzden sehr schön - warscheinlich weil ich mir Experimente mit dem Tiroler erspart habe.
Stattdessen habe ich gemütlich meiner Pose beim über den Fisch hinwegangeln zugeschaut...


----------



## Minimax

Soo, der Gerechtigkeit ist Genüge getan. Wenn ich den Krautgurker mitrechnechne (Er war schon gestrandet und ist dann ausgebüxt) ist das Johnnie Nr.3. Jetzt noch kurz warmwerden und dann geht's heimwärts, die Sonne Sinkt


----------



## Skott

Petri Minimax  und danke für's Mitnehmen...


----------



## Finke20

Nabend und Petri zum Döbel, ich bin heute am späten Nachmittag auch nochmal ans Wasser gekommen. Ich hatte es heute auf Schnabeldöbel abgesehen .
Der Uferbereich ist durch die Schwarzkittel aufgewühlt und das laufen ist bei den Lichtverhältnisse alles andere als bequem. Im hinteren Bereich des Gewässers erinnert die Geräuschkulisse eher an Schweinestall und ich hatte kein verlangen es zu überprüfen, also beendet ich meinen Ausflug, ohne einen einzigen Fischkontakt.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück und in gewohnter Manier erfolglos geblieben.
> Aber es war trotzden sehr schön - warscheinlich weil ich mir Experimente mit dem Tiroler erspart habe.
> Stattdessen habe ich gemütlich meiner Pose beim über den Fisch hinwegangeln zugeschaut...
> Anhang anzeigen 393338
> Anhang anzeigen 393339
> Anhang anzeigen 393340





Finke20 schrieb:


> Nabend und Petri zum Döbel, ich bin heute am späten Nachmittag auch nochmal ans Wasser gekommen. Ich hatte es heute auf Schnabeldöbel abgesehen .
> Der Uferbereich ist durch die Schwarzkittel aufgewühlt und das laufen ist bei den Lichtverhältnisse alles andere als bequem. Im hinteren Bereich des Gewässers erinnert die Geräuschkulisse eher an Schweinestall und ich hatte kein verlangen es zu überprüfen, also beendet ich meinen Ausflug, ohne einen einzigen Fischkontakt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393350


Schön das ihr draussen wart, liebe Jungs- man sollte jede Möglichkeit nutzen, um ans Wasser zu kommen, ob mit Fisch oder ohne. Vielen Dank für Eure stimmungsvollen Bilder -ich persönlich werde ja bei Gewässern, an denen ich nicht ans andere Ufer spucken kann, etwas nervös. rhinefisher, was ist denn das für eine hübsch geringelte Rute auf dem ersten Bild?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> @rhinefisher, was ist denn das für eine hübsch geringelte Rute auf dem ersten Bild?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Hat aus der Entfernung Ähnlichkeit mit einer Luvias Bolo.


----------



## geomas

Herzlich Willkommen „an Board” und natürlich auch hier am Stammtisch, lieber Dace .


----------



## geomas

Petri zum dem Döbel-Trio, lieber Minimax ! Das geht ja gut los nach Deiner Rückkehr in den „Mittleren Osten”.
Bist Du ködermäßig nach wie vor mit SPAM unterwegs?


Schade um Deinen Schnabeldöbel-Ansitz, lieber Finke20 - kann Dich aber verstehen. Bin ja selbst oft genug in Wildschweinnähe aktiv.


Das sieht wieder sehr gemütlich aus bei Dir am Rhein, lieber rhinefisher , schade, daß die Fische Deinen Bemühungen so kaltherzig gegenüberstanden.


----------



## geomas

Der Ausflug aufs Land war schön, blieb aber gänzlich ohne Fischkontakt.
Zu schnell floß das Flüßchen dahin - die dicksten Posen hab ich nicht montiert, aber mittlere Loafer wurden immer wieder unter Wasser gedrückt oder versanken in Strudeln. Immerhin konnte ich weitere Erfahrungen sammeln. Hatte heute neben der gestern vorgestellten alten Daiwa noch eine 15ft. „Made by Tri-Cast”-Posenrute dabei.






Für andere, ruhiger fließende Flußabschnitte sicher eine fast perfekte Rute. Dann mit stilvollerer Pose.

Eine leichte Grundrute hatte ich im Auto und ließ sie dort, mit ihr hätte ich es hier oder dort probieren können - vielleicht später mal.





Stellen wie diese sind sonst uferseitig zugewachsen. Ich ließ die Flocke an der Pose mit der Strömung von rechts unter die Zweige treiben.
Aber nüscht. Dort hatte ich 2020 schon einen schönen Aland und sogar einen Flußbarsch auf Flocke.

Aber das Wetter war super: die kräftig scheinende Sonne ließ die Temperaturen vergessen (irgendwas knapp über null).
Ein Rotkehlchen sah sich eine Weile meine Bemühungen an, bevor es mir die Rückseite zeigte. Neben einem Rotmilan sah ich andere Greifvögel, die ich aber nicht identifizieren kann. Die Kraniche hörte ich aus der Ferne, zu Gesicht bekam ich sie heute nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber Roland Dace Herzlich willkommen im Ükel, schön daß Du hier vorbeischaust


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - Youtube hat mir gerade „Rheinfischerei-Dokus” aus dem Jahre 1974 vorgeschlagen: vielleicht sind die für Dich und andere „An-Rheiner” von Interesse - ich fand die Filme spannend. Altes Handwerk eben.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum dem Döbel-Trio, lieber Minimax ! Das geht ja gut los nach Deiner Rückkehr in den „Mittleren Osten”.
> Bist Du ködermäßig nach wie vor mit SPAM unterwegs?


Dankeschön lieber Geo, und hab auch vielen Dank für den Schönen Bericht 
Yar, ich spamme nach wie vor mein Flüsschen voll.
Heute habe ich aber zufälligerweise das Currytulip zusätzlich mit Knoblauch gewürzt. Ich habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können zum normale Currytulip hinsichtlich der Bissfrequenz/Zeit bei der gegenwärtigen Wassertemperatur. (4,6°, ca 2 1/2h, 5 sichere Bisse,davon 2vergeigt*, 3gehalten).
Da der intensive Geruch allüberall wirklich unangenehm ist, werd ich also auf den Knoblauch in Zukunft verzichten.
Hg
Minimax

*beide Fails mit der etwas weichen Korum Quiver, die aber zuvor wenigstens einen Fisch fing. Danach hab ich auf die schnelle MkV gewechselt, da kamen die Anschläge wieder gut durch


----------



## Trotta

geomas: An dem Strand an dem das dritte Video gedreht wurde bin ich aufgewachsen. Stromab sieht man übrigens gleichzeitig die alte und die neue Oberkasseler Brücke. Im Vordergrund die neue Schrägseilbrücke im Bau, dahinter die alte Nachkriegsbehelfsbrücke, die anschließend abgerissen wurde. Nach Abriss der alten wurde die fertiggestellte neue Brücke auf den Platz der alten verschoben. Ich war dabei.^^

_Spektakulär war dann die Brückenversetzung am 7. und 8. April 1976. Der komplette Oberbau der Brücke samt Pylon und Schrägseilen mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 12.500 Tonnen wurde um 47,5 Meter stromabwärts an den Platz der alten Brücke gezogen. Dieser Umzug verlief mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 3,6 Metern pro Stunde (entspricht einem Millimeter pro Sekunde), dauerte dreizehn Stunden und erfolgte unter Einsatz zweier Hydropressen, die mit Gestängen einen Widerstand von 375 Tonnen überwanden. Die Brücke glitt mit Hilfe von Scheiben aus Teflon auf spiegelblanken Stahlplatten.[11][12] In nur drei Wochen waren dann die Anschlüsse hergestellt, am 30. April 1976 erfolgte die endgültige Verkehrsfreigabe. __Wikipedia_

_



_
Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## geomas

^^  danke für die Info!  Tulip werde ich sicher auch bald mal wieder reichen.
Hoffentlich habe ich Dich mit der Korum Quiver nicht zu sehr vor dem Kauf geködert.
Von Shakespeare gibt es übrigens auch neue Rutenserien mit angenehm klassischem Äußeren.
Die SKP Solitude Light Quiver (gibts in 10+11ft sowie in anderen Ausführungen) gefällt mir von der Optik her ganz gut.
Aber ich hab ja nun mehr als genug „Peitschen”.

Trotta - sieh an - noch ein „Rheinfischer” am Ükel-Stammtisch. Ist schon verrückt, wie klein die Welt ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Da haben die Flussgötter ja heute 3:1 gewonnen. Egal, danke für eure Berichte Jungs und ein herzliches Petri gen Brandenburg.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da haben die Flussgötter ja heute 3:1 gewonnen. Egal, danke für eure Berichte Jungs und ein herzliches Petri gen Brandenburg.


Ich würde sagen, der Ükel hat gewonnen. Wenn bei doch frischen Temperaturen an einem 20. Dezember, noch dazu einem Montag gleich 3 Ükel aufsteigen, dann ist das doch ein ganz schöner Tag für den Stammtisch.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, ganz wichtig, @Ükels:

Jungs, in 2 Wochen ist das Jahr vorbei: Denkt rechtzeitig an Eure Papiere, Karten, Marken, Lizenzen, Kaperbriefe und sonstiges!
Nicht das am 1.1. Das neue Jahr da ist, und man muss daheim bleiben!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, der Ükel hat gewonnen. Wenn bei doch frischen Temperaturen an einem 20. Dezember, noch dazu einem Montag gleich 3 Ükel aufsteigen, dann ist das doch ein ganz schöner Tag für den Stammtisch.


Da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen. Daher ein Hoch auf unsere tapferen Ükel-Veteranen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, ganz wichtig, @Ükels:
> 
> Jungs, in 2 Wochen ist das Jahr vorbei: Denkt rechtzeitig an Eure Papiere, Karten, Marken, Lizenzen, Kaperbriefe und sonstiges!
> Nicht das am 1.1. Das neue Jahr da ist, und man muss daheim bleiben!



Angelsteuer...Fischereiabgabe ist schon bezahlt.
Die Karten und Marken gibt es morgen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs, herzliches Petri an alle Angler und vor den Fänger des heutigen kalten Tages. Für mich war heute auch der letzte Arbeitstag dieses Jahren. Natürlich war ich wie fast jeden Tag mit Ferdi an der Elbe. Heute haben wir uns einige Buhnnenfelder bei Grippel angesehen. Für Ferdi mal wieder ein besoderes Vergnügen. Er hat einen Nutria aufgespürt und ihn bis weit ins Wasser verfolgt.Natürlich erfolglos …
Ja und eben habe ich mich durch den Ükel geklickt und war hocherfreut, den Post von Dace hier bei uns im Forum zu finden. Herzlich willkommen, lieber Roland. Du (hoffentlich ihr) seit genau richtig im Ükel. Es dreht sich hier alles um die gepflegte Friedfischangelei und alle hier im Ükel wissen was ne Pin ist und die meisten Fischen auch dann und wann damit. Und Euer Kosmos Buch der Friedfische wurde hier ebenfalls schön öfter mal thematisiert. Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr darüber freuen, wenn Du und Bernd uns etwas an eurem reichhaltigen Erfahrungsschatz teilhaben lassen würdet.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fischereiabgabe ist schon bezahlt.
> Die Karten und Marken gibt es morgen.



Ich habe meins schon alles seit 3 Wochen in Tüten und Papier    .


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habe ich Dich mit der Korum Quiver nicht zu sehr vor dem Kauf geködert.


ach, i wo, und wenn Du einmal damit angefangen hast, warum nicht weitermachen: 


geomas schrieb:


> Von Shakespeare gibt es übrigens auch neue Rutenserien mit angenehm klassischem Äußeren.
> Die SKP Solitude Light Quiver (gibts in 10+11ft sowie in anderen Ausführungen) gefällt mir von der Optik her ganz gut.


Übrigens bereue ich den Kauf keineswegs, und heisse die Rute sehr willkommen. Ich halte sie für eine schöne, gut verarbeitete Grundrute. Und sie ist eben garnicht larifari Allroundig: Besonders angenehm sind die ungewöhnlich grossen Ringe der Wechselspitzen und der stabile Spitzenring, das hebt sie von X beliebigen Feederruten ab, und macht sie besonders geeignet für die robuste Angelei in Feld und FLur und mit viel Zeugs im Wasser. Die weiche Aktion (Die mich übrigens sehr an meine geringfügig teurere, aber unendlich empfindlichere 10´ Drennan Accoplus Feeder erinnert) entspricht diesem Einsatzgebiet. Die Korum Quiver ist daher meiner Meinung nach eine spezialisierte Rute für das leichte Ledgern am wilden Flüsschen, und das zu nem Kampfpreis, der etwaige Kritikpunkte (Hakenöse!) deutlich relativiert.

Ich selbst habe sie mir vor allem angeschafft, weil ich nach so langer Zeit der spitzenlosen Angelei wieder neugierig war, ob eine sensiblere (Quiver)Spitze mir bei der Bisserkennung und -verwertung hilft. Denn nach der Mk V ist vor der Mk VI, und bereits jetzt muss ich Beobachtungen für die Projektplanung sammeln: Ich überlege ernsthaft ob die Zeit für ne eingespleisste Glasspitze gekommen ist. Sicher ist hingegen, das bei der VI die Schieberinge zurückkehren werden.


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück und in gewohnter Manier erfolglos geblieben.
> Aber es war trotzden sehr schön - warscheinlich weil ich mir Experimente mit dem Tiroler erspart habe.
> Stattdessen habe ich gemütlich meiner Pose beim über den Fisch hinwegangeln zugeschaut...


Aber da hast du ein schönes Plätzchen auch wenn ich schon mal sagte das sieht fast so aus wie bei mir an der Elbe, nur bei mir gibt es weniger
Bebaung und Industrie.




Minimax schrieb:


> Soo, der Gerechtigkeit ist Genüge getan. Wenn ich den Krautgurker mitrechnechne (Er war schon gestrandet und ist dann ausgebüxt) ist das Johnnie Nr.3. Jetzt noch kurz warmwerden und dann geht's heimwärts, die Sonne Sinkt


Dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil dem Döbelbändiger, wenn ich das so seh muß ich mich nächstes Jahr anstrengen den einen oder anderen Dickkopf
zu überlisten wird schon klappen.




Finke20 schrieb:


> Nabend und Petri zum Döbel, ich bin heute am späten Nachmittag auch nochmal ans Wasser gekommen. Ich hatte es heute auf Schnabeldöbel abgesehen .
> Der Uferbereich ist durch die Schwarzkittel aufgewühlt und das laufen ist bei den Lichtverhältnisse alles andere als bequem. Im hinteren Bereich des Gewässers erinnert die Geräuschkulisse eher an Schweinestall und ich hatte kein verlangen es zu überprüfen, also beendet ich meinen Ausflug, ohne einen einzigen Fischkontakt.


Ein schönes Gewässer hast du da, schade das die Entenschnabeldöbel nicht wollten aber neuer Versuch neues Glück, pass nur auf die Schwarzkittel
auf mit den ist nicht zu spaßen da brauchst du






für alle die es ans Wasser schaffen ein dickes Petri Heil

Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Dem Friedfischangeln wird wenig Raum gegeben, es ist fast zum Nischenprodukt geworden. Das sieht man auch ganz klar, wenn man in den Angelladen geht.


Da hast du recht auch von mir ein herzliches  in der Ükelrunde


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Aber das Wetter war super: die kräftig scheinende Sonne ließ die Temperaturen vergessen (irgendwas knapp über null).
> Ein Rotkehlchen sah sich eine Weile meine Bemühungen an, bevor es mir die Rückseite zeigte. Neben einem Rotmilan sah ich andere Greifvögel, die ich aber nicht identifizieren kann. Die Kraniche hörte ich aus der Ferne, zu Gesicht bekam ich sie heute nicht.


und beim nächstenmal kommen auch die Fische an den Haken   aber wieder mal ein toller Bericht

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Das sieht man auch ganz klar, wenn man in den Angelladen geht. Eine gute gute Pose zu kaufen, ist fast nicht möglich. Driftbeater, Chubber, Loafer und Co. sind so gut wie nicht zu bekommen, zumindest nicht hier in unseren Breiten!





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht


Nabend Jungs,
was die einzelnen Angelläden "vor Ort" betrifft stimmt das auf jeden Fall. Aber bezieht man das Internet mit ein dann ist das Bild finde ich sehr erfreulich. Man bekommt spezialisiertes Friedfischtackle englischer Prägung von namhafter Hersteller bei einer Fülle von Onlineshops, auch innerhalb Deutschlands. Vor einigen Jahren war Andreas Bruners Schatzkästlein (bitte herzliche Grüße an ihn) praktisch die einzige Quelle dafür. Ein Ladengeschäft der Region, das die Fackel zumindest teilweise weiterträgt ist der Baitstore in Kamen.

Die klassischen Posentypen werden durch die Hersteller Drennan, Middy, Preston und andere voll abgedeckt und sind in guten Onlineshops weit verbreitet, und selbst mein auf Raubfisch spezialisierter Angelladen in Berlin hat Dinsmore Splitshots. Drennan und Kamasan Haken sind ebenfalls gut zu beziehen, zusammen mit einer Fülle guter Hakenmodelle anderer Hersteller (es gibt einen spezialisierten Hakenthread hier im Board). Qualitätvolle Haken gibt es auch in lokalen Angelläden, insbesondere durch Gamakatsu.

Bezahlbare, und funktional sehr brauchbare Centrepins sind ebenfalls in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden. Die meisten von uns hier haben aktuelle Modelle, und ich kann ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied zwischen einigen Meiner Youngs und den Modellen von Ali erkennen. Aktuelle Ausführungen mit schmaler Spule sind nach wie vor schwach abgedeckt, aber die Standardpin 4,5" x 1", die funktional den Klassikern in nichts nachstehen,  kriegt man inzwischen zum Preis einer günstigen Statio.

Hinsichtlich Stationärrollen finde ich besonders erfreulich, das durch die Hersteller Daiwa und Okuma die ärgerliche Lücke hinsichtlich kleiner, leichter und qualitätvoller Freilaufrollen in den letzen Jahren geschlossen wurde, und man nun neben der guten alten Shimmy st tolle und bezahlbare Alternativen hat.
Gut, ja, mit aktuellen Kapselrollen siehts mau aus, aber wer will schon ne Kapselrolle? eben, genau.

Ebenfalls leicht und geldbeutelfreundlich sind heute spezialisierte Freidfischruten jenseits von Continentalfeeder und Karpfenknüppeln erhältlich. Die Zahl an Barbenruten ist unüberschaubar gewachsen, und gerade eben haben wir leichte "Avon"-ähnliche Ruten diskutiert, die ebenfalls in wachsender Zahl in modernem Gewand auf dem Markt, und in vielen Onlineshops schnell und problemlos erhältlich sind. Korum macht da viel und ist sehr aktiv, und wer mag und kann, findet Drennan und Browning ebenfalls. Für Match- und Floatruten gilt das gleiche- über Bolos habe ich keinen Überblick, aber es gibt einen spezialisierten Online-Boloshop in KönigsWusterhausen, der eine unfassbare Auswahl und gute Beratung bietet.

Das bezieht sich jetzt nur auf aktuelle Modelle. Wer auf die Klassiker steht, der findet die ganze Tacklehistorie ausgebreitet auf E-Bay, und zwar mit Geduld und Spucke auch aus Deutschland. Bei Ruten ist es nicht ganz einfach, und Schnäppchen sind kaum zu machen, aber klassische Ruten tauchen mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit auf. Klassische Centrepins hingegen sind selten und unbezahlbar. Aber: Wer Klassische Stationärrollen oder Kapselrollen (warum, eigentlich?) mag, kann sich sein Lieblingsmodell oder Ersatzteile dafür gut beschaffen, wir haben eine sehr aktive und kenntnisreiche Oldtimergruppe, die einen freundlich unterstützt.
Ich rekurriere nochmal auf die Posen: Es gibt mehrere wahre Künstler, die, ebenfalls über Ebay die ganze Palette an Wagglern oder Top-and-Bottom-Floats anbieten, und (abgesehen von der Ästhetik) auch ungewöhnliche Funktionstypen anbieten. Analog zu den Oldie-Rollen haben wir hier im Board ebenfalls eine sehr aktive und
kunstfertige Posenbauerszene.

Worauf ich hinauswollte/TLDR:
Da das spezialisierte Friedfischangeln -das ja hierzulande immer ein marginalisiertes, aber daher umso reizvolleres Phänomen war- nicht im Zentrum der anglerischen Wahrnehmung steht, ist es klar, das wir unser Zeugs nicht im lokalen Angelgeschäft finden können. Ich glaube aber nicht, das dies jemals anders war.
Aber:
Namhafte Hersteller produzieren traumhaftes Gerät das auf unsere Angelei abgestimmt ist, zu weit günstigeren Preisen als einst, und die Palette wächst und wird breit im deutschsprachigen Onlinehandel angeboten.
Zudem steht uns ein Gebrauchtwarenmarkt zur Verfügung, ermöglicht, sich die Perlen aus 70-80 Jahren Angelgeschichte nach Belieben zusammenzustellen. Auch hier beziehe ich mich lediglich auf den deuchtsprachigen Teil des Marktes.

Ich glaube daher: WIr als spezialisierte Friedfischangler leben heute tacklemäßig in goldenen Zeiten*, und besser als jemals zuvor.

hg,
Minimax

*ok, für mich wären die Zeiten noch ein bisschen goldener wenn ich ne Hardy ALtex No.1 Mk V zu nem zivilen Preis ergattern könnte.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ....Übrigens bereue ich den Kauf keineswegs, und heisse die Rute sehr willkommen. Ich halte sie für eine schöne, gut verarbeitete Grundrute. Und sie ist eben garnicht larifari Allroundig: Besonders angenehm sind die ungewöhnlich grossen Ringe der Wechselspitzen und der stabile Spitzenring, das hebt sie von X beliebigen Feederruten ab, und macht sie besonders geeignet für die robuste Angelei in Feld und FLur und mit viel Zeugs im Wasser. Die weiche Aktion (Die mich übrigens sehr an meine geringfügig teurere, aber unendlich empfindlichere 10´ Drennan Accoplus Feeder erinnert) entspricht diesem Einsatzgebiet. Die Korum Quiver ist daher meiner Meinung nach eine spezialisierte Rute für das leichte Ledgern am wilden Flüsschen, und das zu nem Kampfpreis, der etwaige Kritikpunkte (Hakenöse!) deutlich relativiert.
> 
> Ich selbst habe sie mir vor allem angeschafft, weil ich nach so langer Zeit der spitzenlosen Angelei wieder neugierig war, ob eine sensiblere (Quiver)Spitze mir bei der Bisserkennung und -verwertung hilft. ...



Kommen Dir die drei Spitzen der Korum Allrounder Quiver auch „dicht beieinander” vor hinsichtlich der Härte/Nachgiebigkeit?
Ich hätte mir größere Sprünge gewünscht, insbesondere eine weichere weiche Spitze. Aber ansonsten mag ich die Rute sehr.

Die gedachte „ideale Kleinflußrute” hätte übrigens eine auf mindestens 30cm Länge weiße Quivertip aus Glas.
Das wäre wohl in Sachen Sichtbarkeit unter allen Bedingungen die beste Lösung. Alternativ durchgängig eine Farbe auf größerer Länge.
Ein Knicki-Halter-Endring wie manche Aalruten ihn aufweisen wäre ebenfalls prima.
Die Länge der Rute ist immer ein Kompromiß, eine Länge für alle Swims paßt an meinen Flüßchen nicht. Für Flüßchen X waren die 8ft der Darent Valley Specialist ein guter Kompromiß; an Flüßchen Y sind 8ft an manchen Stellen schon zu lang, an anderen 11ft zu kurz (auch ne Frage der Jahreszeit und Ufervegetation).
Schiebe- oder Schraubrollenhalter: ich weiß nicht, mittlerweile wäre mir ein Schraubrollenhalter für die Kleinflußangelei genehm.


Shakespeare hat übrigens ein „Specialist-Programm” namens SKP wie Korum in deren Anfangszeiten aufgelegt. Es gibt sehr viele Ähnlichkeiten bei Artikeln wie Taschen, Futterale, Stühle zwischen beiden Marken..


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kommen Dir die drei Spitzen der Korum Allrounder Quiver auch „dicht beieinander” vor hinsichtlich der Härte/Nachgiebigkeit?


Lieber Geomas, ich habs mich nicht getraut zu schreiben, aber ja, in meiner rüpelhaften Wahrnehmung als Spinblank User würde ich sagen: Sie wirken absolut identisch.



geomas schrieb:


> Die gedachte „ideale Kleinflußrute” hätte übrigens eine auf mindestens 30cm Länge weiße Quivertip aus Glas.


Ja, ganz genau, und nur so. Und wo wir gerade dabei sind: Ich verabscheue auch diese Herstellerpraxis Wechselspitzen für die gleiche Rute verschiedenfarbig zu markieren, es wirkt billig und sehr, sehr doof, vom anglerischen Nachteil ganz zu schweigen. lieber Mr Drennan, liebe Frau Korum, und überhaupt liebe Hersteller:* Ich weiß*, welche Spitze oben drauf ist, denn ihr habt es unten aufgedruckt. Monsieur Shimano hats richtig gemacht, da sind alle Spitzen rot, und unten steht die Zahl.


----------



## geomas

#bleischrot
Da meine Splitshotspender irgendwie unauffindbar sind habe ich einen Händler, der Dinsmore's zu einem sehr guten Kurs führt mal angeschrieben, ob es sich um „Blei” handelt oder um Non-Toxic-Zeugs. Er schrieb (sehr schnell) zurück, daß es sich nach Aussage seines Lieferanten um echtes Blei handeln würde. Ich bin gespannt.

#wetter
Der so oft von mir verfluchte* online-Wetterdienst prognostiziert für die Tage vom 24. - 27. derzeit Regen sowohl hier als auch in der döbelhaltigen Region. 
Keine Ahnung, wie ich das überstehen soll. Bei Regen aufzubauen ist okay, dabei zu Angeln geht für mich noch in Ordnung, aber bei Regen einzupacken ist unzumutbar.


*) immer aus objektiv nachvollziehbaren Gründen, ehrlich


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #bleischrot
> Da meine Splitshotspender irgendwie unauffindbar sind habe ich einen Händler, der Dinsmore's zu einem sehr guten Kurs führt mal angeschrieben, ob es sich um „Blei” handelt oder um Non-Toxic-Zeugs. Er schrieb (sehr schnell) zurück, daß es sich nach Aussage seines Lieferanten um echtes Blei handeln würde. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> #wetter
> Der so oft von mir verfluchte* online-Wetterdienst prognostiziert für die Tage vom 24. - 27. derzeit Regen sowohl hier als auch in der döbelhaltigen Region.
> Keine Ahnung, wie ich das überstehen soll. Bei Regen aufzubauen ist okay, dabei zu Angeln geht für mich noch in Ordnung, aber bei Regen einzupacken ist unzumutbar.
> 
> 
> *) immer aus objektiv nachvollziehbaren Gründen, ehrlich


Ein Vögelchen hat mir einst gesungen:
Dinsmores Super Soft Shot besteht zu etwa 70% aus Blei und wechselnden Zuschlägen (Deshalb ist es so gut). DInsmores Non-Toxic besteht zu 96+% aus Zinn, und ist schwarz angemalt (Deshalb ist es so schlecht).


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> #wetter
> Der so oft von mir verfluchte* online-Wetterdienst prognostiziert für die Tage vom 24. - 27. derzeit Regen sowohl hier als auch in der döbelhaltigen Region.
> Keine Ahnung, wie ich das überstehen soll. Bei Regen aufzubauen ist okay, dabei zu Angeln geht für mich noch in Ordnung, aber bei Regen einzupacken ist unzumutbar.


Bedenke, dass mit dem Regen auch die Temperaturen auf um die 10 Grad ansteigen werden. Der Regen füllt dann die Flüsse, Flüsschen und Bäche, erhöht auch dort die Temperatur und trübt die Fluten ein - letzteres hält sich ja meist auch noch, wenn der Durchfluss wieder nachgelassen hat. Das Wetter könnte also grade für die Döbelpirsch nach den Feiertagen durchaus von Vorteil sein.

Oh nein, Korrektur: Ich sehe grade, dass die Temperaturen bei dir in der Ecke ein gutes Stück niedriger ausfallen und auch hier schon während der Feiertage deutlich sinken. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, am großen Gumpen endlich mal wieder gute Bedingungen zu haben...


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> @rhinefisher, was ist denn das für eine hübsch geringelte Rute auf dem ersten Bild?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.


Das ist bloß meine BilligChinaBolo - die wird mehr und mehr zur Lieblingsrute.. .


geomas schrieb:


> @rhinefisher - Youtube hat mir gerade „Rheinfischerei-Dokus” aus dem Jahre 1974 vorgeschlagen: vielleicht sind die für Dich und andere „An-Rheiner” von Interesse - ich fand die Filme spannend. Altes Handwerk eben.


Vielen Dank, kenne ich leider schon.
Aber trotzdem sehr interessant anzuschauen.


Trotta schrieb:


> wurde die fertiggestellte neue Brücke auf den Platz der alten verschoben. Ich war dabei.^


Ich auch.. .


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube daher: WIr als spezialisierte Friedfischangler leben heute tacklemäßig in goldenen Zeiten*, und besser als jemals zuvor.


Absolut - was man heute an Auswahl und Preiswürdigkeit am Markt findet, lässt sich nichtmal ansatzweise mit den 70/80/90ern vergleichen.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> was die einzelnen Angelläden "vor Ort" betrifft stimmt das auf jeden Fall. Aber bezieht man das Internet mit ein dann ist das Bild finde ich sehr erfreulich. Man bekommt spezialisiertes Friedfischtackle englischer Prägung von namhafter Hersteller bei einer Fülle von Onlineshops, auch innerhalb Deutschlands.


Das stimmt so aber ich weiß noch bei mir aus Junganglerszeiten da war der Angeladen vor Ort unschlagbar was da an Posen, Haken, Futter und und
zu bekommen war.... ok der Besitzer war auch Wettkampfangler dementsensprechend das Sortiment und 30 Jahre ist das auch schon her.
Dann hat der Besitzer gewechselt...  und gewechselt und der Jetzige besorgt ja nicht mal Sachen die man haben möchte nur 0815 Krams
also wenn man vernüftige Sachen haben will muß man ins Internet.

Ich will aber die Sachen auch mal vor dem Kauf begrabbeln das kommt leider zu kurz und jedes mal Ü-Hundertkilometer hin- und zurück ist mir
zu viel, ich will ja nicht nur einmal im Jahr im Angelladen stöbern.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich will aber die Sachen auch mal vor dem Kauf begrabbeln das kommt leider zu kurz und jedes mal Ü-Hundertkilometer hin- und zurück ist mir
> zu viel, ich will ja nicht nur einmal im Jahr im Angelladen


Das ist natürlich wahr, und gilt insbesondere für Ruten. Aber das genau die Ruten, die einen interessieren praktisch niemals physisch erreichbar sind, ist leider unser Los. Ich glaube auch das anderer Angeldisziplinen (Die Stöcke über die die Spinboys so reden seh ich auch in keinem Laden).
Das ist ja auch eine wichtige Funktion des Ükels (und eigentlich des AB insgesamt): Das wir uns gegenseitig von unseren Schätzen berichten, sie beschreiben und Fragen dazu beantworten können.
Aber ja, mal eine Auswahl geiler Friedfischruten vor Augen und zum begrabbeln haben, das wärs.


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Petri Minimax  und danke für's Mitnehmen...


Ich danke Dir, daß Du mitgekommen bist, lieber Skott.
Ich sag Dir was: Ich hab Urlaub, und hier drinnen ists öde. Und wenn die Johnnies gestern gebissen haben, dann werden sie es heute vielleicht auch tun. Warum jaggern wir nicht rasch zum Flüsschen und verballern das restliche Knoblauchtulip von gestern, was meinst Du?


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Knoblauchtulip


Ob Skott das seiner Nase nochmal antun möchte?


----------



## geomas

^^ Viel Freude und Erfolg bei der Döbelhatz. Vielleicht kann das Knoblauchtulip noch mal so richtig punkten...


----------



## Iovat

Huhu,

auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute bin ich auf das hier gestoßen. Falls wer keine bekommen hat....
Zwar in den Niederlanden, aber die Liefern sehr zügig und problemlos!

Weihnachtliche Grüße,
Markus

P.S. Hat von Euch schon wer die 11ft Drennan Acolyte Ultra Float begrabbel können und könnte mir seine Eindrücke schildern?


----------



## Dace

Vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung!

Ja, es werden interessante Themen hier diskutiert. 

Da wäre zum Beispiel das mit mit den Friedfischruten:

"… eine Auswahl geiler Friedfischruten vor Augen und zum begrabbeln haben, das wärs .."

Ja, das wär's - wird aber glaube ich, nicht so schnell wiederkommen oder auch gar nicht mehr.

Das Friedfischangeln hat gegenüber dem Karpfen- und Raubfischangeln deutlich an Boden verloren. Angelindustrie, Angelmagazine, neue Medien, alle sind sie auf diesen den Zug aufgesprungen: Der Rubel rollt! Ich weiß wovon ich rede, über 20 Jahre waren wir auf der Messe in Dortmund vertreten. 

Meine Ruten für das Friedfischangeln bestehen zu 99% aus Glas oder "Holz" und sind aus den Jahren < 1990, ein paar "Carbonstäbchen" gibt es da auch.

Zu der Zeit war es für den Friedfischangler wie im Schlaraffenland, heute ist Diät angesagt. Nicht selten muss man weite Wege gehen, um geeignete Ruten und Gerät zu finden.

Gut, jüngere Friedfischangler haben dieses Problem nicht, es fehlt der Vergleich. Außer er wandert aus Interesse auf anderen Wegen, dann wird es eng. So haben wir es auch auf der Messe erlebt. Junge Angler waren wirklich begeistert vom Specimen Hunting, sind aber enttäuscht worden, weil nicht mal eine gute Pose geschweige Rute für das Friedlichen auf der Messe zu bekommen war!







Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir, daß Du mitgekommen bist, lieber Skott.
> Ich sag Dir was: Ich hab Urlaub, und hier drinnen ists öde. Und wenn die Johnnies gestern gebissen haben, dann werden sie es heute vielleicht auch tun. Warum jaggern wir nicht rasch zum Flüsschen und verballern das restliche Knoblauchtulip von gestern, was meinst Du?


Ich würde liebend gerne an meine Ruhr fahren, aber erstens haben wir hier -3° C und zweitens sitze ich gerade in einer kalten Bude und warte auf den Klempner,
weil die Heizung defekt ist...


----------



## Slappy

Heute sinds  - 4° in der Sonne.... 
Dazu noch eklige Kopfschmerzen die ich nicht in Griff bekomme. 
Da werde ich mich lieber zuhause aufhalten. Meine Teichfische ruhen eh schon lange und wollen mir nicht mehr Hallo sagen....


----------



## geomas

Das Specimen-Hunting (bezogen auf Friedfische) finde ich hochspannend und ziehe den Hut vor den Anglern, die sich diesem Zweig der Angelei intensiv widmen. 

Aber für mich persönlich ist es das Gesamtpaket aus Naturerlebnis, Spannung und Entspannung bei der Angelei an sich, das Hantieren mit und Grübeln über die Technik, was mich am „Sportfischen” so reizt. Je nach aktueller Stimmung, Lust und Laune stehen die kindliche Freude beim Hantieren mit Glasruten und klickernden Röllchen im Vordergrund oder der Reiz, den Zielfisch zu überlisten. Und wenn es denn mal läuft ist das „Feintuning” der Erfolgsmethode, die Intensivierung des Angelerlebnisses meist ganz oben auf der Agenda. 
Und manchmal ist das alles egal: Hauptsache raus in die Natur.

Habe vorhin frische Mono abgeholt, mindestens eine ABU Kapselrolle wird damit bestückt und dann hoffe ich auf ein Zeitfenster* für die Döbelei mit Pose, Kapselrolle und Matchrute. Falls ich einen etwas ruhiger fließenden Swim finde könnte ein ebenfalls gelieferter „Big Stick” von Drennan als Pose dienen.






*) die kommenden Tage, vielleicht am 24.


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute sinds  - 4° in der Sonne....
> Dazu noch eklige Kopfschmerzen die ich nicht in Griff bekomme.
> Da werde ich mich lieber zuhause aufhalten. Meine Teichfische ruhen eh schon lange und wollen mir nicht mehr Hallo sagen....


Gute Besserung, Stefan!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das Specimen-Hunting (bezogen auf Friedfische) finde ich hochspannend und ziehe den Hut vor den Anglern, die sich diesem Zweig der Angelei intensiv widmen.
> 
> Aber für mich persönlich ist es das Gesamtpaket aus Naturerlebnis, Spannung und Entspannung bei der Angelei an sich, das Hantieren mit und Grübeln über die Technik, was mich am „Sportfischen” so reizt. Je nach aktueller Stimmung, Lust und Laune stehen die kindliche Freude beim Hantieren mit Glasruten und klickernden Röllchen im Vordergrund oder der Reiz, den Zielfisch zu überlisten. Und wenn es denn mal läuft ist das „Feintuning” der Erfolgsmethode, die Intensivierung des Angelerlebnisses meist ganz oben auf der Agenda.
> Und manchmal ist das alles egal: Hauptsache raus in die Natur.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, besser könnt ichs nicht beschreiben.
Ich bin jetzt ca. 40 min vor Ort- alles ist buchstäblich gleich wie gestern: Swim, Zeit, Montage, Köder, Futtwrtaktik
Keine Bisse.
Einziger Unterschied Himmel ist etwas bedeckter, und Wassertemperatur 4,0 statt 4,7. Für 24h ist der Unterschied offenbar garnicht so gering. Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch gute Besserung Slappy. Meist hilft es ja sich auszuruhen und genug Wasser zu trinken. Hoffentlich gehts dir schnell wieder besser.


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung!
> 
> Ja, es werden interessante Themen hier diskutiert.
> 
> Da wäre zum Beispiel das mit mit den Friedfischruten:
> 
> "… eine Auswahl geiler Friedfischruten vor Augen und zum begrabbeln haben, das wärs .."
> 
> Ja, das wär's - wird aber glaube ich, nicht so schnell wiederkommen oder auch gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Das Friedfischangeln hat gegenüber dem Karpfen- und Raubfischangeln deutlich an Boden verloren. Angelindustrie, Angelmagazine, neue Medien, alle sind sie auf diesen den Zug aufgesprungen: Der Rubel rollt! Ich weiß wovon ich rede, über 20 Jahre waren wir auf der Messe in Dortmund vertreten.
> 
> Meine Ruten für das Friedfischangeln bestehen zu 99% aus Glas oder "Holz" und sind aus den Jahren < 1990, ein paar "Carbonstäbchen" gibt es da auch.
> 
> Zu der Zeit war es für den Friedfischangler wie im Schlaraffenland, heute ist Diät angesagt. Nicht selten muss man weite Wege gehen, um geeignete Ruten und Gerät zu finden.
> 
> Gut, jüngere Friedfischangler haben dieses Problem nicht, es fehlt der Vergleich. Außer er wandert aus Interesse auf anderen Wegen, dann wird es eng. So haben wir es auch auf der Messe erlebt. Junge Angler waren wirklich begeistert vom Specimen Hunting, sind aber enttäuscht worden, weil nicht mal eine gute Pose geschweige Rute für das Friedlichen auf der Messe zu bekommen war!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393420
> 
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland


Das mag in Dortmund oder sonst wo wohl zutreffen. Ihr wart aber selbst schon auf der Stippermesse in Bremen und die Auswahl an Ruten und Zubehör für das "Friedfischangeln" war schon nicht schlecht für Deutschland. Diese Messe gab es 19 Jahre und da hätten schon einige die Möglichkeit gehabt ihren Horizont zu erweitern. 
Jedenfalls freuen wir uns von Dir hier im AB ab und zu lesen zu können.

Liebe Grüße auch von Susanne
Heinz


----------



## Dace

Moin Heinz,

vielen Dank für die Grüße!

Ok, da kann ich dir in gewissen Umfang beipflichten, das sind dann die weiten Wege. Neben deiner Messe war die Messe hier in Unna auch eine Möglichkeit, den Horizont in hiesigen Umfeld zu erweitern. Aber so eine Messe ist ja meistens ein Ereignis, das einmal im Jahr stattfindet, und nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit, weite Wege zu gehen. Wir haben hier in Kamen und Castrop zwar auch gute Angelläden, aber eine gute Auswahl an Friedfischruten sind da auch eher Mangelware.

Ja schade, das du die Messe nicht mehr organisiert. War eine gute Sache!

Grüße an Susanne!

Tight lines
Roland


----------



## Skott

Skott schrieb:


> Ich würde liebend gerne an meine Ruhr fahren, aber erstens haben wir hier -3° C und zweitens sitze ich gerade in einer kalten Bude und warte auf den Klempner,
> weil die Heizung defekt ist...


Ganz lieben Dank für euer Mitgefühl, ich weiß das zu schätzen... 
Monteur war gerade zum 2. Mal da und ich hoffe, dass es jetzt wieder störungsfrei laufen wird...
(Alte Gasheizung Vaillant Bj. 1994, im ersten Angriff wurden Zündelektrode, Zündtrafo und Überwachungselektrode erneuert.
Jetzt gerade auch noch der Gasfeuerungsautomat, kostet soviel, wie die 3 Teile oben zusammmen...)


----------



## daci7

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> daci7 mal mal ein Foto mit den Maßen vom Stuhlbein, ich habe noch welche rumliegen.


Hey Hecht100+ ,
mein Stuhlbein hats hinter sich ... falls du sowas noch rumfliegen hast, wäre ich zu einem Kuhhandel bereit 
Hier mal Bilder mit Maßen.











An den Rest der Schwarmintelligenz: Bei dem ganzen Hin und Her mit dem Karpfenstuhl hab ich mir schon überlegt einen Feeder Stuhl zu gönnen - ist ja bald Weihnachten. Allerdings hab ich da gar keine Ahnung von...
Kann mir hier jemand einen Sitz empfehlen, der 
1. 4 "Aufnahmen" für Anbauten hat.
2. Stabil wie sonst was ist ... kämpfe schon lange nicht mehr Bantam 
3. keine Armlehnen hat.
4. Nicht zu riesig im Packmaß ist.

Der schnöde Mammon soll erstmal egal sein - wird wohl nicht zu schlimm werden.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Captain_H00k

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, ganz wichtig, @Ükels:
> 
> Jungs, in 2 Wochen ist das Jahr vorbei: Denkt rechtzeitig an Eure Papiere, Karten, Marken, Lizenzen, Kaperbriefe und sonstiges!
> Nicht das am 1.1. Das neue Jahr da ist, und man muss daheim bleiben!


Heute alles besorgt,Neujahrs Angeln steht 
Wie immer genial dass hier regelmäßig noch Jungs ans Wasser ziehen bei den Temps,besonders auf Ansitz !
Ich bin aktuell immer nur auf kurzen Trips,und immer auf Räuber.
Hoffe zudem auf nen milden Winter,dieses Jahr hab ich irgendwie Null Bock auf Schnee & Co. 

Übrigens Dace da Du erwähnt hattest man bekommt keine Drennan Posen in Angelläden.
Bei Askari gibt es immer mal wieder ne Auswahl vor Ort,aber auch nicht in allen Ladenlokalen.
Mir hat aber ein kleiner Betreiber von nem lokalen Angelshop erzählt,dass Drennan die wohl auch gar nicht mehr direkt mit Kram beliefert.
Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt,aber das ist jetzt niemand der es nötig hätte in dem Bereich zu lügen,weil er selber eigentlich immer von deren Kram geschwärmt hat.
Von daher,sollte Drennan eher nur an größere Kunden liefern,dann hätten kleinere Läden es ja schwer sowas anzubieten.Evtl könnte man das noch über größere Abnehmer bestellen,würde ich dann aber glaube ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo daci7
Meine Ersatzstuhlbeine sind etwas dünner, genau 19mm dick und auch leider kürzer, so ca. 7 cm weniger und haben auch nicht diese Einkerbung, sondern sind einfach nur rund.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Wenn du da was mit anfangen kannst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## Tobias85

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Mir hat aber ein kleiner Betreiber von nem lokalen Angelshop erzählt,dass Drennan die wohl auch gar nicht mehr direkt mit Kram beliefert.


Also mein Händler eigentlich IMMER Crystal Waggler, Loafer, Avonposen und Bobber und Stillwater Blue von Drennan da. Klar, das eine oder andere ist halt mal ausverkauft, aber kommt immer wieder rein. Und das ist keine Kette, sondern ein Familienbetrieb mit einer Verkaufsfläche von vielleicht 150 m² - also alles andere als ein Riese.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also mein Händler eigentlich IMMER Crystal Waggler, Loafer, Avonposen und Bobber und Stillwater Blue von Drennan da. Klar, das eine oder andere ist halt mal ausverkauft, aber kommt immer wieder rein. Und das ist keine Kette, sondern ein Familienbetrieb mit einer Verkaufsfläche von vielleicht 150 m² - also alles andere als ein Riese.


Du es bezog sich auf nen Post von Dace ,wo er halt schreib dass es die kaum noch gibt in den Läden.
Der Angelshop von dem ich spreche,hat deutlich unter 150qm Ladenlokal,und ist so ein -typischer uriger,alter Shop.
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass man bei Drennan oder Zwischenhändlern ordern kann,aber vielleicht sind das dann auch Mengen,die so ein Laden nicht wirklich abnehmen kann / möchte.
Deswegen hab ich das mal erwähnt


----------



## Tobias85

Ok, also dass Drennan selbst nicht mehr an einzelne/kleine Händler liefert, das kann ich mir vorstellen, dazu ist der Aufwand gemessen am Gewinn sicherlich zu groß. Aber über Zwischenhändler sollte da doch problemlos was zu bekommen sein, auch für deinen Händler. Meiner verkauft sicherlich weniger als 5 Drennanposen pro Woche, wenn überhaupt so viele., also alles andere als große Mengen.


----------



## geomas

Keine Ahnung, wie genau die Angelmarken ihr Zeugs zu den Händlern bringen. Vorstellen kann ich mir nicht, daß Drennan aus dem UK deutsche Läden direkt beliefert. Oder doch? Wäre interessant, ob die in der EU noch einen Distributor haben oder so.
Die Riesen (Daiwa/Cormoran, Shimano, SPRO&Co...) haben es bestimmt einfacher. Und kleine Modefirmen wie aus dem Kunstköder-Bereich sind sicher „agil” bei der Belieferung der Läden.
(doppelt sich in der Aussage mit Tobias Text, er war schneller)

Was mir hier in HRO am meisten fehlt ist ein fähiger und zuverlässiger Lebendköderlieferant. Das würde meine Angelei deutlich verändern. Versandhandel bei Lebendködern - naja, es ist mir einfach nach dem Empfang der verpackten Köder zu viel Arbeit im Spiel.
Wenn ich die Briten in ihren Videos ködermäßig (2 Pints of Casters, 2 Pints of Fluoro Pinkies...) aus dem Vollen schöpfen sehe kullern bei mir fast die Tränen.


----------



## Ukel

daci7 schrieb:


> Hey Hecht100+ ,
> mein Stuhlbein hats hinter sich ... falls du sowas noch rumfliegen hast, wäre ich zu einem Kuhhandel bereit
> Hier mal Bilder mit Maßen.
> Anhang anzeigen 393435
> Anhang anzeigen 393436
> Anhang anzeigen 393437
> 
> An den Rest der Schwarmintelligenz: Bei dem ganzen Hin und Her mit dem Karpfenstuhl hab ich mir schon überlegt einen Feeder Stuhl zu gönnen - ist ja bald Weihnachten. Allerdings hab ich da gar keine Ahnung von...
> Kann mir hier jemand einen Sitz empfehlen, der
> 1. 4 "Aufnahmen" für Anbauten hat.
> 2. Stabil wie sonst was ist ... kämpfe schon lange nicht mehr Bantam
> 3. keine Armlehnen hat.
> 4. Nicht zu riesig im Packmaß ist.
> 
> Der schnöde Mammon soll erstmal egal sein - wird wohl nicht zu schlimm werden.
> Groetjes
> David


Dieser hier könnte etwas für dich sein, der erfüllt wohl die meisten deiner Vorgaben und kann wohl auch ein junges Nilpferd verkraften http://sensas-futter.de/en/seatboxe...-Feedersitz-INCEPTION-FEEDER-CHAIR::3274.html

Ich selber habe diesen hier für den leichten Einsatz und bin zufrieden damit, hat aber weniger Anbaumöglichkeiten https://www.nordfishing77.at/fox-ma...MIxtr55sT19AIVjKZ3Ch2C3QBdEAQYAiABEgKw-fD_BwE


----------



## daci7

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo daci7
> Meine Ersatzstuhlbeine sind etwas dünner, genau 19mm dick und auch leider kürzer, so ca. 7 cm weniger und haben auch nicht diese Einkerbung, sondern sind einfach nur rund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393439
> Anhang anzeigen 393440
> 
> 
> Wenn du da was mit anfangen kannst, sag Bescheid.


Vielen Dank für dein Angebot - ich muss später mal schauen, wie wichtig diese Einkerbubg für die Arretierung ist- ich meld mich noch mal bei dir!



Ukel schrieb:


> Dieser hier könnte etwas für dich sein, der erfüllt wohl die meisten deiner Vorgaben und kann wohl auch ein junges Nilpferd verkraften http://sensas-futter.de/en/seatboxe...-Feedersitz-INCEPTION-FEEDER-CHAIR::3274.html
> 
> Ich selber habe diesen hier für den leichten Einsatz und bin zufrieden damit, hat aber weniger Anbaumöglichkeiten https://www.nordfishing77.at/fox-matrix-deluxe-accessory-chair-19110?utm_term=&utm_campaign=DE+|+Shopping+(Smart)+ROAS+1000%&utm_source=adwords&utm_medium=ppc&hsa_acc=1720095986&hsa_cam=1644538975&hsa_grp=64605045324&hsa_ad=315846419270&hsa_src=u&hsa_tgt=pla-327181769754&hsa_kw=&hsa_mt=&hsa_net=adwords&hsa_ver=3&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxtr55sT19AIVjKZ3Ch2C3QBdEAQYAiABEgKw-fD_BwE


Die beiden hatte ich mir auch online schon mal angeschaut - hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thron von Preston?
290kg Tragkraft ist natürlich mal ne Ansage! Da hätte ich ja (glücklicherweise) noch ordentlich Luft nach oben!
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Pardon, „Luft nach oben” hört sich gut an, gerade auch in Hinsicht auf die kommenden Weihnachtsmahle. 
Ich kenne das Preston-Teil nicht, habe einen Fox Matrix Accessory Chair (die einfachere und leichtere Ausführung) und habe nicht den Eindruck, daß er instabil gebaut ist. Kaufentscheidend war das relativ geringe Eigengewicht des Stuhls. 
Hast Du in Deiner Nähe evtl. die Möglichkeit zum Probesitzen im Angelladen?


----------



## Made90

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den Matrix Stuhl gekauft, die delux Variante. Ich hatte den und die Stühle von Preston im Auge, der von Preston kam mir aber wackliger vor. Den von Matrix würde ich nicht mehr hergeben. Ich glaube ich hatte damals auf Youtube auch ein niederländisches Video gefunden wo beide Stühle miteinander verglichen wurden.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
habe ein Problem, mir wird immer wieder Werbung hier auf den Seiten angezeigt.


----------



## geomas

Hallo Gerd, 
ähemm, meinst Du das Nennen von konkreten Produkten in den Beiträgen, wie ich es ja (zu) oft tue? 
Falls dem so ist tut mir das leid und ich würde es reduzieren.


----------



## geomas

Made90 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den Matrix Stuhl gekauft, die delux Variante. Ich hatte den und die Stühle von Preston im Auge, der von Preston kam mir aber wackliger vor. Den von Matrix würde ich nicht mehr hergeben. Ich glaube ich hatte damals auf Youtube auch ein niederländisches Video gefunden wo beide Stühle miteinander verglichen wurden.


Vermutlich meinst Du die YT-videos von amateurvisser - der hatte den P-Stuhl und dann den von Firma M. 
Verstanden hab ich ihn nicht, aber der von Firma M sagte ihm wohl mehr zu.


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Vermutlich meinst Du die YT-videos von amateurvisser - der hatte den P-Stuhl und dann den von Firma M.
> Verstanden hab ich ihn nicht, aber der von Firma M sagte ihm wohl mehr zu.



Ja genau der war's, ist schon eine Zeit her dass ich mir das Video angesehen habe  Praktisch find ich halt auch die beiden Alustangen die man hinten oder vorne aufdrehen kann was einem wieder viele weitere möglichkeiten bietet


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> Dazu noch eklige Kopfschmerzen die ich nicht in Griff bekomme.
> Da werde ich mich lieber zuhause aufhalten.


Dann noch verspätete Gute Besserung Stefan.




Skott schrieb:


> Ganz lieben Dank für euer Mitgefühl, ich weiß das zu schätzen...
> Monteur war gerade zum 2. Mal da und ich hoffe, dass es jetzt wieder störungsfrei laufen wird...
> (Alte Gasheizung Vaillant Bj. 1994, im ersten Angriff wurden Zündelektrode, Zündtrafo und Überwachungselektrode erneuert.
> Jetzt gerade auch noch der Gasfeuerungsautomat, kostet soviel, wie die 3 Teile oben zusammmen...)


Ich drück dir die Daumen das die Heizung jetzt läuft 




Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt ca. 40 min vor Ort- alles ist buchstäblich gleich wie gestern: Swim, Zeit, Montage, Köder, Futtwrtaktik
> Keine Bisse.
> Einziger Unterschied Himmel ist etwas bedeckter, und Wassertemperatur 4,0 statt 4,7. Für 24h ist der Unterschied offenbar garnicht so gering. Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein


Hallo minimax wie schaut es aus ging noch was???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+

kuttenkarl welche Werbung meinst du.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Werbung von E-Bay, Angelkajaks und anderes Angelgerät.


----------



## Hecht100+

Gerd, einmal runter Scrollen auf Cookie-Einstellungen, nicht auswählen und dann bestätigen. Dann sollte es vorbei sein.


----------



## kuttenkarl

danke, probiere ich aus.


----------



## Astacus74

Noch mal zu dem Angelladen auch wenn es schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her ist und ich als Jungangler (14 Jahre) noch grün hinter den Ohren war,
ich weiß noch heute wie der Laden war, für mich eine neue unbekannte Welt.
Als ich den Laden betrat empfing mich der Duft von den verschiedensten Lockfuttern, einem für mich unübersichtbaren Rutenwald und einem Regal
mit Angelrollen ohne Ende.
Einer Ecke fürs Hochseeangeln und dann die Vitrinen mit den ganzen Kleinteilen, einer Wand wo die verschiedensten Haken auch englische in 
sämtlichen größen und Formen vorhanden waren und Posen in allen Formen und größen.
Einer Wand mit Raubfischzubehör Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler plus den Raubfischsystemen.
So sämtliche Sachen was es damals gab waren vorhanden inklusive Köder, die meisten Sachen für mich als Schüler zwar unerschwinglich aber sie waren da.
Und man durfte alles begrabbeln,    ich weiß garnicht wie oft und lange ich dort immer war....
Einfache DAM/Silstar Teleruten und Rollen achja Browning nicht vergessen, waren durch Geburtstagsgeschencke gesichert alles andere mußte durch 
Ferienjobs und ähnlichen Jobs selbst verdient werden...
In der Lehre folgten dann die ersten besseren Ruten/Rollen und meine erste Sitzkiepe die ich immer noch nutze und wo ich zwischendurch einmal die 
Fächer neu bauen mußte (kein Problem als Tischler).
Noch während meiner Lehre schloß der Laden leider 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo minimax wie schaut es aus ging noch was???


Heute hat das Flüsschen hat mich geschlagen, fair&square. Ich hab verschiedenes versucht, und ich wäre froh, wenn ich sagen könnte, der krasse Temperatursturz -ein dreiviertel Grad in 24h!- hat den Fischen die Mäuler verschlossen. Aber so einfach ist es nicht.
Denn einen, einen einzigen Biss gab es, der berühmte eine Biss an einem schwierigen Tag. Seht selbst:- keine kleinen Zupflöcher von Kleinis, und schon garkein herzhafter Rupfbiss eines unternehmungslustigen Johnnies bei zu schnellem Anschlag. Das Gentlemen, sind m.M.n. die Abdrücke zweier Pharyngalzähne eines Johnnies auf einem Tulipwürfel, kurz und zögerlich angemampft, und sofort losgelassen- hat sich auch wunderbar an der Rutenspitze manifestiert. Achtung, seltene Aufnahme:





Selbst schuld: Zu kurzes Vorfach. Ein Fisch wäre also selbst heute möglich gewesen, aber leider vergeigt.
Um mir dann die ganze Packung der Schande abzuholen, habe ich ein zweites Paar Wärmesohlen verbraten und in der FInsternis eine völlig ereignislose Q_Projektrunde gedreht. Das war nun der 4te Ansitz, und es ist Zeit Grundlegendes zu überdenken. irgendwann muss es klappen.






Na, mal sehen wie es nächstes mal läuft, und was mein kapriziöses Flüsschen für mich bereit hält. Und jetzt alle mitsingen:





hg,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

Geh nicht zu hart mit dir ins Gericht, nur wer nicht angeln geht hat verloren du hast ja noch was drausgelernt also beim nächsten Mal klappt das.
Ja die lieben Ziegenbartdöbel ich beobachte schon das Wetter zwischen den Jahren sieht nicht sehr vielersprechend aus aber wenns klappt will
ne muß ich los, hatte schon Würmer besorgt und vergessen reinzustellen naja -4° das wars 


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Der Tulip-Würfel sieht korrekt aus wie vom Mathelehrer geschnitten - beängstigend!!

Spaß beiseite - schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat. Vorfachlängen und Montagen bieten sicher Diskussionsstoff für viele Seiten. 
Was ich noch mal probieren möchte ist ne Durchlaufmontage mit sehr weicher Quivertip kombiniert. Bei meinen sonst gerne gefischten Fixed-Paternoster-Rigs gibts ja keine Fragen bei der Bißanzeige - selbst ein Mini macht Rabbatz.
Was ich auch spannend finde ist die Frage, ob ein quirliger kleiner Köder (zum Beispiel 3 Curry-Maden am 14er Haken) ne Alternative zu großen Happen sein kann, wenn diese „nicht gehen”.

Ich habe eben meine moderne feine 13ft-Posenrute mit der (relativ) modernen ABU-Kapsel gekuppelt und die Rolle mit 3,2lb FloatFish bespult. Das wäre dann die Combo für Plötz-Swims. Für die Döbelei bekommt ne zweite Spule wohl etwas dickere Schnur.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Der Tulip-Würfel sieht korrekt aus wie vom Mathelehrer geschnitten - beängstigend!!


 ähnliches dachte ich auch als ich das Bild sah, ich bekomme das Zeugs nicht mal aus der Dose ohne ein Massaker zu veranstalten.
so eine Pommesquetsche müsste doch auch gehen?


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen das die Heizung jetzt läuft
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Danke Frank, bis jetzt läuft sie...


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit Jungs,
Also eigentlich kam es mir eher auf das interessante, selten zu beobachtende Frassbild an, aber nun ja.


geomas schrieb:


> Der Tulip-Würfel sieht korrekt aus wie vom Mathelehrer geschnitten - beängstigend!!


Entschuldige bitte- Das ergibt sich zwangsläufig  aus der Zerteilung eines festen Materials mit Hilfe einer Klingr. Um Dir Deine Angst zu nehmen, könnte ich in Zukunft mein Tulip zu nicht-bedrohlichen Formen schnitzen?
Ich variiere beim Schneiden immer etwas, so das verschiedene Hexaeder sorry, Gebilde dabei herauskommen. Die Lagerung im Beutel und manchmal etwas klopfen sowie die Polenta verrunden die Kanten etwas.







Thomas. schrieb:


>






Thomas. schrieb:


> ähnliches dachte ich auch als ich das Bild sah, ich bekomme das Zeugs nicht mal aus der Dose ohne ein Massaker zu veranstalten.
> so eine Pommesquetsche müsste doch auch gehen?


Wenn man die Dose nach dem Öffnen etwas eindellt, bricht das Vakuum und man kann den Tulipblock einfach herausschütteln, und ihn zu Würfeln lustigen Tierfiguren, Blütenmustern oder Herzchen weiterverarbeiten.





Es gibt spezielle Tulipschneidemaschinen, von denen halte ich aber nichts. Sie sind nicht billig, mir erscheint es etwas umständlich, und vor allem ist man je nach Gittereinsatz auf nur eine, fürs Döbeln meist zu kleine Größe festgelegt. Ich glaube das ist eher was für Matchmen, wo es auf Exaktheit fürs Anfutter ankommt.





Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Erläuterung, lieber Minimax - ich war mir nicht so sicher, ob Du nicht heimlich einem Geometrie-Fetisch huldigst oder so. 
Also war es einfach nur ein besonders würfelförmiger Würfel, der Dir von der Klinge sprang.

Die Meat-Cutter von MAP und anderen Firmen sind tatsächlich für die britischen Wettkampfangler gebaut, die wollen ja überwiegend möglichst einheitliche Würfel. Das sind äußerst erfolgreiche Köder für die schnelle Angelei auf „Match-Karpfen und F1”.




#lančmítem - ein Angel-Video, das ich immer wieder gerne sehe ist das hier:






Ich verstehe zwar kaum ein Wort, aber das Filmmaterial ist erstklassig und spricht Bände.
Vielleicht verbringe ich in ähnlicher Weise die Tage vor und/oder nach dem Jahreswechsel.


----------



## Tobias85

...und jetzt sitze ich hier und frage mich, warum wir lunch meat mit Frühstücksfleisch übersetzen...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...und jetzt sitze ich hier und frage mich, warum wir lunch meat mit Frühstücksfleisch übersetzen...


Die kulinarischen Möglichkeiten und möglichen Essenszeiten sind vielfältig








						Over 100 Easy-to-Make SPAM® Recipes | SPAM® Brand
					

Prepare an easy appetizer or quick comfort food meal with these effortless recipes. Try hundreds of recipes, like SPAM® casseroles and sandwiches.




					www.spam.com


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung, lieber Minimax - ich war mir nicht so sicher, ob Du nicht heimlich einem Geometrie-Fetisch huldigst oder so.
> Also war es einfach nur ein besonders würfelförmiger Würfel, der Dir von der Klinge sprang.
> 
> Die Meat-Cutter von MAP und anderen Firmen sind tatsächlich für die britischen Wettkampfangler gebaut, die wollen ja überwiegend möglichst einheitliche Würfel. Das sind äußerst erfolgreiche Köder für die schnelle Angelei auf „Match-Karpfen und F1”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #lančmítem - ein Angel-Video, das ich immer wieder gerne sehe ist das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe zwar kaum ein Wort, aber das Filmmaterial ist erstklassig und spricht Bände.
> Vielleicht verbringe ich in ähnlicher Weise die Tage vor und/oder nach dem Jahreswechsel.


Danke für den wunderbaren Link, lieber Georg!
Ein toller Film und ein Swim zum Träumen...


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> er Tulip-Würfel sieht korrekt aus wie vom Mathelehrer geschnitten - beängstigend!!


Jetzt wo du es sagst ist mir vorher garnicht aufgefallen  




Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> Also eigentlich kam es mir eher auf das interessante, selten zu beobachtende Frassbild an, aber nun ja.


Das war doch das wichtigste was minimax uns zeigen wollte, ich hab das so auch noch nicht gesehen und finde das interessant.  




Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn man die Dose nach dem Öffnen etwas eindellt, bricht das Vakuum und man kann den Tulipblock einfach herausschütteln, und ihn zu Würfeln lustigen Tierfiguren, Blütenmustern oder Herzchen weiterverarbeiten.


Schön mit Herzchen auf Döbel  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Preston -Stuhl -Debatte. Ich habe im Herbst im Baitstore auf dem Teil probegesessen. Ob es die hier diskutierte Variante war, kann ich gar nicht genau sagen. Der Stuhl war sehr bequem, aber auch recht klobig im zusammengeklappten Zustand. Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem kleinen von Korum.


----------



## geomas

Sohoho, die Papiere für 2022 sind komplett. 






2 Dinsmores-Spaltblei-Spender jeweils von der Größe einer Diskus-Scheibe sind auch gekommen.
Allerdings sind die nüscht zum Mitnehmen ans Wasser, weil die „Verteilerscheibe” oben nicht dicht genug hält.
Das kennt man auch von anderen Bleispendern ähnlicher Bauart. Aber fürs Vormontieren zu Hause prima.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gerd, einmal runter Scrollen auf Cookie-Einstellungen, nicht auswählen und dann bestätigen. Dann sollte es vorbei sein.


hat funktioniert, Werbung ist weg.


----------



## geomas

Hmmm, nach der ersten Runde Schneefegen überlege ich derzeit, ob ich morgen aufs Land fahren soll. 

Lust habe ich schon, zumal es die kommenden Tage noch sehr viel kälter werden soll. Ein paar gute und relativ sichere Swims habe ich im Auge.
Die Chancen auf einen Stillwasser-Chef-Cypriniden schätze ich als eher gering ein, die meisten mir passenden Gewässer sind vermutlich überfroren. 
Das hätte ich sonst gerne probiert: Dosenmais mit extrascharfem Chili wollte ich reichen. Vielleicht nöächste Woche, falls die Temperaturen doch noch steigen sollten.

Gleich gehts ab zur Arbeit, mal sehen, wie es dann später am Abend und morgen früh aussieht.


----------



## Tobias85

Hier kam heute Nachmittag ein leichter Eisregen runter, bin froh nicht unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Und morgen wird noch das letzte Geschenk abgeholt (liegt schon seit einigen Tagen in der Buchhandlung und wartet auf mich), vielleicht schau ich dann auch kurz am Bach vorbei.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wer hat denn ein Weihnachtsangeln geplant..?


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wer hat denn ein Weihnachtsangeln geplant..?


geplant jede menge, aber keine Erlaubnis


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wer hat denn ein Weihnachtsangeln geplant..?


Das fällt für mich flach, ich bin voll durchgetaktet an H.A. sowie 1. Und 2. Feiertag. Macht aber nix die Temperaturen sinken rasch, so das auch nix zu erwarten wäre die nächsten Tage.
Aber nächste Woche hab ich frei, da will ichs versuchen und natürlich wenn möglich am 1.1.
Vielleicht hat sich die Wassertemperatur dann stabilisiert.


----------



## Minimax

Problemul este, ich fürchte ich brüte gerade eine zünftige Erkältung aus, vmtl. wird sie spätestens am 2 Feiertag in voller Blüte stehen.


----------



## Tricast

Hühnersuppe, ich sage nur Hühnersuppe.

Gute Besserung Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Hühnersuppe, ich sage nur Hühnersuppe.
> 
> Gute Besserung Heinz


Wo soll ich jetzt noch ne Hühnersuppe auftreiben bzw. wen soll ich zwischen dem ganzen Weihnachtshinunder jetzt noch belasten neben all den anderen Sachen noch ne Hühnersuppe herzustellen? Aber Geflügel generell sollte drin sein. Vermutlich kriege ich am 25. Gans, inschallah, und am 26 auf jeden Fall eine Entenkeule.

Wer weiss, vielleicht komm ich ja doch nochmal davon. Wär nicht die erste Erkältung die ich weggdrückt hätte.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Wo soll ich jetzt noch ne Hühnersuppe auftreiben bzw. wen soll ich zwischen dem ganzen Weihnachtshinunder jetzt noch belasten neben all den anderen Sachen noch ne Hühnersuppe herzustellen?


erst mal gute Besserung, ich kenne sowas mit der Männergrippe des wegen habe ich sowas immer bei Fuß(auch mit Rind), nicht frisch aber tut


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> erst mal gute Besserung, ich kenne sowas mit der Männergrippe des wegen habe ich sowas immer bei Fuß(auch mit Rind), nicht frisch aber tut
> Anhang anzeigen 393653


ist auch ne gute Idee, sollte man immer im Hause haben. Es gibt ja nun inzwischen auch wirklich gute Brühen und Fonds im Glas.
Aber noch bin ich ja nicht krank oder unpässlich. Vielen Dank Dir und auch Tricast, aber Genesungswünsche sind verfrüht. Vielleicht hat mein Rumgegreine hier ja schon dazu geführt, das die Gefahr gebannt ist.

Ich wiederhole also die Frage des ehrenwerten Mitglieds r. :


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wer hat denn ein Weihnachtsangeln geplant..?


Und erhöhe:
Wird der 1.1.2022 Ükel am Wasser sehen? Ich bin entschlossen, die Saison einzuleiten.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Und erhöhe:
> Wird der 1.1.2022 Ükel am Wasser sehen? Ich bin entschlossen, die Saison einzuleiten.


Na klar, wie jedes Jahr mit viel Glühwein


----------



## Astacus74

Also Weihnachten ist voll verplant (Familie) zwischen den Jahren hoffentlich einmal Ziegenbartdöbel und Neujahr  das könnte vielleicht
klappen aber wie ihr seht stehen noch zuviele hoffentlich und villleicht.
Die müßen ausgeräumt werden so hab ich an Weihnachte doch noch Arbeit vor mir 


Gruß Frank

Ps. All denen die es an Wasser schaffen Petri Heil und dir minimax das der Kelch an dir vorbei geht


----------



## geomas

Minimax - gute Besserung für den Fall, daß es Dich tatsächlich erwischt. Die Chancen stehen ganz gut, daß der Erkältungs-Kelch an einem vorbeigeht (....edit - will keine Diskussion lostreten...). Ich war in den letzten etwa 20 Monaten zig-mal der Meinung, daß mich jetzt aber ganz sicher die Erkältung ans Bett fesselt aber es ging immer glimpflich aus.
Also genieß bitte Ente und Gans und sammle Kräfte für die wärmeren Tage.

Tobias85  - viel Erfolg am Bach!

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich morgen die etwa 60-70km aufs Land fahre oder nicht.


----------



## daci7

Ich wünsch euch allen 'ne besinnliche/entspannte/pompöse/delikate Bescherung/Mästung.

Ich hab Heute (Gestern) schon mal angefangen.
Da ich tatsächlich nochmal los musste um die nun wirklich letzten Kleinigkeiten zu erwerben und ich mich zwischen den ganzen Lockdown-Flüchtlingen aus Holland wie ein windiges Wiesel hindurchschlängeln durfte *tipp rechts auf die Schulter und fische gleichzeitig links vorbei das letzte Glas Gewürzgurken aus dem Regal* musste ich einfach, zwischen Metzger und Feinkost Albrecht, kurz verschnaufen. Nur wohin in diesem Last-Minute-Chaos? Oh, wohin tragen mich denn meine vier Räder? Welch angenehmer Anblick! Ein Fels in der Brandung!
Also kurz auf einen Kaffe, ne Kippe und nen kurzen Schnack beim Tackledealer verschnaufen.
Ich habe ihm natürlich direkt mein Leid mit dem Karpfenstuhl geklagt und kurz den Gedanken angesprochen, dass ich ja eventuell darüber nachdenke mir irgendwann einmal einen Feederstuhl zu leisten.
"Say no more. Ich habe hier zufällig den einzigen und letzten Matrix Accessory Chair deluxe. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann ich davon welche nachgeliefert bekomme. Wahrscheinlich nie mehr. Einer der letzten seiner Art - solche Qualität wird heutzutage garnicht mehr hergestellt! Der hält ein junges Flusspferd und wiegt in etwa so viel wie 'ne Schachtel kippen. Damit fängst du die dicksten Barben! Normalerweise kost' der 130 ... aber für dich 129. Frendschaftspreis, nur für dich! Dazu brauchst du nich diesen Anschraubdingens und das Halterteil und jenes Anbringsel ... ich bestell lieber noch so ein Festmachding nach ... macht dann 200 Tacken."
"Hier, nimm all mein Geld! Her damit!"

Naja, was soll ich sagen- hier ist mein neuer Thron! DER GERÄT!




 Ich werd eventuell noch ein paar Schwerter an der Rückenlehne anbringen  - für den Stil 
Ich bin ein glücklicher daci 
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch allen 'ne besinnliche/entspannte/pompöse/delikate Bescherung/Mästung.
> 
> Ich hab Heute (Gestern) schon mal angefangen.
> Da ich tatsächlich nochmal los musste um die nun wirklich letzten Kleinigkeiten zu erwerben und ich mich zwischen den ganzen Lockdown-Flüchtlingen aus Holland wie ein windiges Wiesel hindurchschlängeln durfte *tipp rechts auf die Schulter und fische gleichzeitig links vorbei das letzte Glas Gewürzgurken aus dem Regal* musste ich einfach, zwischen Metzger und Feinkost Albrecht, kurz verschnaufen. Nur wohin in diesem Last-Minute-Chaos? Oh, wohin tragen mich denn meine vier Räder? Welch angenehmer Anblick! Ein Fels in der Brandung!
> Also kurz auf einen Kaffe, ne Kippe und nen kurzen Schnack beim Tackledealer verschnaufen.
> Ich habe ihm natürlich direkt mein Leid mit dem Karpfenstuhl geklagt und kurz den Gedanken angesprochen, dass ich ja eventuell darüber nachdenke mit irgendwann einmal einen Feederstuhl zu leisten.
> "Say no more. Ich habe hier zufällig den einzigen und letzten Matrix Accessory Chair deluxe. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann ich davon welche nachgeliefert bekomme. Wahrscheinlich nie mehr. Einer der letzten seiner Art - solche Qualität wird heutzutage garnicht mehr hergestellt! Der hält ein junges Flusspferd und wiegt in etwa so viel wie 'ne Schachtel kippen. Damit fängst du die dicksten Barben! Normalerweise kost' der 130 ... aber für dich 129. Frendschaftspreis, nur für dich! Dazu brauchst du nich diesen Anschraubdingens und das Halterteil und jenes Anbringsel ... ich bestell lieber noch so ein Festmachding nach ... macht dann 200 Tacken."
> "Hier, nimm all mein Geld! Her damit!"
> 
> Naja, was soll ich sagen- hier ist mein neuer Thron!
> Anhang anzeigen 393686
> 
> Ich werd eventuell nur eine paar Schwerter an der Rückenlehne anbringen  - für den Stil
> Ich bin ein glücklicher daci


Schätze, mit dem Angebot hat er sich selbst in den Ruin getrieben, oder?


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, mit dem Angebot hat er sich selbst in den Ruin getrieben, oder?


Muss er halt wieder Würstchen verkaufen


----------



## rustaweli

Liebe Ükel, 
wünsche Euch allen einen besinnlichen 'Heilig Abend' sowie schöne, erholsame Weihnachtstage!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da schließe ich mich an.
Allen Ükels ein friedliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Tikey0815

Frohe Weihnachten liebe Ükels   
Und an die, welche ans Wasser kommen, holt was raus


----------



## Thomas.

von Mir auch allen eine Frohe Weihnachten geniest es mit euren Familien   
ein mal im Jahr darf auch mal das fischen nicht an erster Stelle stehen


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> von Mir auch allen eine Frohe Weihnachten geniest es mit euren Familien
> ein mal im Jahr darf auch mal das fischen nicht an erster Stelle stehen


Ein Like für den Text, ein Dislike für die B****-Werbung ;P


----------



## Thomas.

gab keine Weihnachtskugel von Shimano


----------



## daci7

Bitte:


----------



## Hecht100+

Auch von mir an alle Uekels ein frohes Fest im Kreise eurer Lieben und genießt die Feiertage.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
Ich wünsche Uns allen und unseren Lieben ein friedvolles und genussreiches Weihnachtsfest,
Frohe Weihnachten,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Ein frohes Fest wünsche ich dem gesamten Ükel. Lasst euch reichlich beschenken. 
Minimax _gute Besserung. 

Gruß Jason _


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Minimax _gute Besserung. _


Ich binn nicht krank!! (zitter, röchel...)


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich binn nicht krank!! (zitter, röchel...)


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich binn nicht krank!! (zitter, röchel...)


Dann spricht ja nichts gegen, dass du heute einen Weihnachtsdöbel an Land ziehst. Freu mich auf deinem Bericht. 
Jetzt muss ich aber sputen, hab noch einiges zu erledigen. Geschenke verpacken, Wohnung saugen, Holz rein holen und, und, und. Zum Glück ist nur einmal im Jahr Weihnachten. Ich werde es überstehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Allen Ükelnauten ein gesundes und frohes Fest!

Glückwunsch zum Weihnachtsthron, lieber daci7 - Du findest sicher ein Rentier zum Transport des Luxus-Sitzmöbels.

Ich werde in ein paar Minuten zum Döbelflüßchen starten, hoffentlich ist das Ufer nicht zu schneematschig (Temperaturen wohl knapp über null).
Dabei hab ich die „Vintage-Daiwa-Combo” fürs Trotting und noch eine ältere Silstar Quiver, die bislang noch kein Döbel zu Gesicht bekam.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Jungs,
> Ich wünsche Uns allen und unseren Lieben ein friedvolles und genussreiches Weihnachtsfest,
> Frohe Weihnachten,
> Euer
> Minimax


Auf Plattdeutsch: Dat Perd is weggelöpen...


----------



## Kochtopf

Liebe Freunde, liebe Unbekannte und lieber Rest,
Euch allen wünsche ich von Herzen frohe Weihnachten! Dies Jahr habe ich ein wenig geschwächelt aber ich bin guter Dinge, ab 3. Jänner geht es in Reha, an Silvester gibt es morgens einen anglerischen Saisonabschluss mit unser aller Jason und ab Februar beziehe ich meine eigene Wohnung. Also wird alles gut oder zumindest besser. Passt auf euch auf, feiert schön und schlemmt enthemmt - wir sehen uns am Wasser!

Liebe Grüße
El Potto


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Problemul este, ich fürchte ich brüte gerade eine zünftige Erkältung aus, vmtl. wird sie spätestens am 2 Feiertag in voller Blüte stehen.





Tricast schrieb:


> Hühnersuppe, ich sage nur Hühnersuppe.
> 
> Gute Besserung Heinz


Einfach 3-4 doppelte Hochprozentige helfen auch    





daci7 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch allen 'ne besinnliche/entspannte/pompöse/delikate Bescherung/Mästung.
> 
> Ich hab Heute (Gestern) schon mal angefangen.
> Da ich tatsächlich nochmal los musste um die nun wirklich letzten Kleinigkeiten zu erwerben und ich mich zwischen den ganzen Lockdown-Flüchtlingen aus Holland wie ein windiges Wiesel hindurchschlängeln durfte *tipp rechts auf die Schulter und fische gleichzeitig links vorbei das letzte Glas Gewürzgurken aus dem Regal* musste ich einfach, zwischen Metzger und Feinkost Albrecht, kurz verschnaufen. Nur wohin in diesem Last-Minute-Chaos? Oh, wohin tragen mich denn meine vier Räder? Welch angenehmer Anblick! Ein Fels in der Brandung!
> Also kurz auf einen Kaffe, ne Kippe und nen kurzen Schnack beim Tackledealer verschnaufen.
> Ich habe ihm natürlich direkt mein Leid mit dem Karpfenstuhl geklagt und kurz den Gedanken angesprochen, dass ich ja eventuell darüber nachdenke mir irgendwann einmal einen Feederstuhl zu leisten.
> "Say no more. Ich habe hier zufällig den einzigen und letzten Matrix Accessory Chair deluxe. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann ich davon welche nachgeliefert bekomme. Wahrscheinlich nie mehr. Einer der letzten seiner Art - solche Qualität wird heutzutage garnicht mehr hergestellt! Der hält ein junges Flusspferd und wiegt in etwa so viel wie 'ne Schachtel kippen. Damit fängst du die dicksten Barben! Normalerweise kost' der 130 ... aber für dich 129. Frendschaftspreis, nur für dich! Dazu brauchst du nich diesen Anschraubdingens und das Halterteil und jenes Anbringsel ... ich bestell lieber noch so ein Festmachding nach ... macht dann 200 Tacken."
> "Hier, nimm all mein Geld! Her damit!"
> 
> Naja, was soll ich sagen- hier ist mein neuer Thron! DER GERÄT!
> Anhang anzeigen 393686
> 
> Ich werd eventuell noch ein paar Schwerter an der Rückenlehne anbringen  - für den Stil
> Ich bin ein glücklicher daci
> Gute Nacht!


Dieser pöse pöse Tackledealer.... Ein unglaublich gemeine Volk ist das.... Da will man einfach nur mal hallo sagen und die ziehen dir dein letzten Taler aus der Tasche......   
Glückwunsch zum neuen Thron! 




Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. 
Genießt den Stress, fresst euch bis zum geht nicht mehr voll und sauft bis es euch ein zweites mal schmeckt. 
Und vergesst dabei nicht, Weihnachten ist das Fest der Liebe und der Besinnlichkeit


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde, liebe Unbekannte und lieber Rest,
> Euch allen wünsche ich von Herzen frohe Weihnachten! Dies Jahr habe ich ein wenig geschwächelt aber ich bin guter Dinge, ab 3. Jänner geht es in Reha, an Silvester gibt es morgens einen anglerischen Saisonabschluss mit unser aller Jason und ab Februar beziehe ich meine eigene Wohnung. Also wird alles gut oder zumindest besser. Passt auf euch auf, feiert schön und schlemmt enthemmt - wir sehen uns am Wasser!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> El Potto


Find ich sehr schön von Dir, das Du dich hier mal wieder zu Wort gemeldet hast.. Wir sehen uns. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Liebe Ükels,

ich wünsche euch allen eine friedliche, besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Übergang ins Neue Jahr.
Für die Kranken gute Besserung und die anderen: bleibt bitte gesund!!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Liebe Ükelaner, ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest. Bleibt gesund und munter und versucht die Tage ohne allzugroßen Stress zu überstehen.

Minimax sollte es zu schlimm mit der Erkältung werden, sag bescheid, ich schicke dir dann ein Glas selbstgekochter Hühnerbrühe vorbei.


----------



## Iovat

Huhu zusammen,

ich wünsche Euch und euren Liebsten ein ruhiges, besinnliches und frohes Weihnachtsfest!
Genießt die Zeit und lasst es euch gut gehen. 

Weihnachtliche Grüße,
Markus

P.S. Rein interessehalber: Kommt bei irgendeinem Ükel nen Weihnachtskarpfen auf den Tisch?


----------



## geomas

Soso, die Pose war erste Wahl, aber erst der Wechsel auf die leichte Quivertip-Rute brachte den erhofften Xmas-Chub. 
50/51cm, also für meine Verhältnisse ein richtig guter Fisch. Mal sehen, ob es noch weitere Interessenten für Toastbrot gibt.

Ach ja - das Wetter ist mit akzeptabel passend beschrieben. Tauender Schnee bei geschätzt 2 Grad plus, ein Hauch von Niesel. Trüb ist's, Stimmung dennoch toppi.


----------



## Stippi68

Wir wünschen Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

Minimax schrieb:


> ist auch ne gute Idee, sollte man immer im Hause haben. Es gibt ja nun inzwischen auch wirklich gute Brühen und Fonds im Glas.
> Aber noch bin ich ja nicht krank oder unpässlich. Vielen Dank Dir und auch Tricast, aber Genesungswünsche sind verfrüht. Vielleicht hat mein Rumgegreine hier ja schon dazu geführt, das die Gefahr gebannt ist.
> 
> Ich wiederhole also die Frage des ehrenwerten Mitglieds r. :
> 
> Und erhöhe:
> Wird der 1.1.2022 Ükel am Wasser sehen? Ich bin entschlossen, die Saison einzuleiten.


Bin dabei, Maden sind schon im Keller, wenn der Teich kein Eis hat geht es für mich am 1.1.2022 ans Wasser!?!

Allen schöne Weihnachten!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde, liebe Unbekannte und lieber Rest,
> Euch allen wünsche ich von Herzen frohe Weihnachten! Dies Jahr habe ich ein wenig geschwächelt aber ich bin guter Dinge, ab 3. Jänner geht es in Reha, an Silvester gibt es morgens einen anglerischen Saisonabschluss mit unser aller Jason und ab Februar beziehe ich meine eigene Wohnung. Also wird alles gut oder zumindest besser. Passt auf euch auf, feiert schön und schlemmt enthemmt - wir sehen uns am Wasser!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> El Potto


Licht am Ende des Tunnels mein Bester!
Sehr schön, mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen!
Ich wünsche dir ganz besonders entspannte Tage und viel Kraft - es klingt, als ob du sie brauchen könntest!

Beste Grüße
David


----------



## daci7

Achja - ich hab gestern bei der Gelegenheit auch nen halben Liter Maden mitgenommenen- man weiß ja nie, wann sich ein Fenster öffnen könnte 
Ich hoffe auf Die Zeit zwischen den Jahren aber am 1.1. könnt ich mir auch ne kurze Session vorstellen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir fröhliche Weihnachten an alle Ükel. Lasst es Euch gut gehen, verwöhnt Eure Lieben. Vor allem bleibt schön gesund! Es toll, dass es Euch alle gibt.


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Licht am Ende des Tunnels mein Bester!
> Sehr schön, mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen!
> Ich wünsche dir ganz besonders entspannte Tage und viel Kraft - es klingt, als ob du sie brauchen könntest!
> 
> Beste Grüße
> David


Danke David, aber so schlimm ist das angeln mit Jason dann auch wieder nicht ^^'


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke David, aber so schlimm ist das angeln mit Jason dann auch wieder nicht ^^'


Wie gewohnt immer einen lockeren Spruch parat. _

Gruß Jason _


----------



## geomas

So, Cephalus Nr. 3 wurde eben gelandet, ich pack zusammen. Einen kleinen Bericht schreib ich am Abend.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> So, Cephalus Nr. 3 wurde eben gelandet, ich pack zusammen. Einen kleinen Bericht schreib ich am Abend.


Petri lieber Georg, das  hört sich doch gut an. Ich freu' mich schon auf den Bericht und die Bilder.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke David, aber so schlimm ist das angeln mit Jason dann auch wieder nicht ^^'


Ich sehe - wir verstehen uns. 
PS: versuche gerade der buckeligen Verwandtschaft zu entkommen ... Es bleibt nur noch der Angelkeller, wo DRINGEND die Bleischrote sortiert werden müsste  oder der Garten. Aber Rasenmähen krieg ich jetzt glaub ich nicht durch ...


----------



## Skott

daci7 schrieb:


> PS: versuche gerade der buckeligen Verwandtschaft zu entkommen ...


So ist das leider David, Freunde kannste dir aussuchen; Verwandtschaft bekommste mit geliefert und kannst dich kaum gegen wehren...


----------



## rustaweli

Eines der schönsten Geschenke ever.  Von Frau und Kindern, vielleicht wird gar mitgelesen. 
Passend zum Moment, meinem Faible für Casper, Natur, Wandern, Demut und Tiefe. War ja schon öfter von mir erwähnt. 
Der Wanderer, von Casper David Friedrich. So schön trotz allem gerade. 





Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich sehe - wir verstehen uns.
> PS: versuche gerade der buckeligen Verwandtschaft zu entkommen ... Es bleibt nur noch der Angelkeller, wo DRINGEND die Bleischrote sortiert werden müsste  oder der Garten. Aber Rasenmähen krieg ich jetzt glaub ich nicht durch ...


Obstbäume soll man im Winter schneiden. Und es ist nie zu spät, um ein 2x2m Loch zu graben und wieder zu zuschütten... HTH


----------



## phirania

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. 
Und lasst euch gut beschenken. 
Gesundheit ist die beste Gabe in dieser Welt


----------



## Skott

phirania schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
> Und lasst euch gut beschenken.
> Gesundheit ist die beste Gabe in dieser Welt


Schön, dass du hier bist, hoffe doch, dass es bei dir wieder aufwärts geht...


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Obstbäume soll man im Winter schneiden. Und es ist nie zu spät, um ein 2x2m Loch zu graben und wieder zu zuschütten... HTH


Du hast uns hier gefehlt, schön wieder von Dir zu hören.

Liebe Grüße und ein gesegnetes Fest

Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey ihr Lieben...Euch allen, und ganz besonders jenen unter euch, denen das Jahr soviel Leid und Trauer gebracht hat, ein frohes Fest und viel Freude....


----------



## geomas

Tja, also das war doch ein ganz schöner Tag auf dem Land - und eben gab es ein paar schöne Stunden mit Familie.

Um es kurz zu halten: ich bin wieder zu der „zuverlässigen Stelle” des Flüßchens gefahren. Die Straßen waren gut geräumt, links und rechts schöne Winterlandschaft - es hat ein paar Mal gejuckt, anzuhalten um zu fotografieren, aber das ließ ich doch aus Zeitgründen bleiben.

Die „Gute Stelle” habe ich mit ein paar Ballen Liquibread vorgefüttert, dann zunächst die Posenrute klargemacht. Wie schon neulich war es die late Daiwa-Matche mit lackiertem Korkgriff und die seidenweich laufende SK750. Die Loafer-ähnliche Pose ließ ich so, auch den Rest der Montage mit großem 6er LS2210.
Nach ein paar erfolglosen Driften erinnerte ich mich an einen Spruch aus einem YT-Video - die Döbel sind bei sehr kalten Temperaturen wohl nicht immer  dazu bereit, einem treibenden Köder aktiv zu folgen. Also hab ich die Ledger-Rute fertiggemacht.
Es war ne Silstar Tradition Quiver 285 mit „leichter” Aktion. Daran ne Daiwa 1657 mit 0,17er Mono. Vorfach etwa 40cm, als Haken ein 10er Light Feeder. Hab ein kleines 7gr-Würfelblei als Gewicht montiert, etwas kleinere Flocke ran und ab.
Das gefiel mir schon besser als die Trotterei. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis die vibrierende Quivertip Interesse durch einen Fisch signalisierte - es war aber nicht das typische beherzte Döbel-Zupacken. Beim nächsten Versuch hab ich bei dem Genuckel-Geruckel einfach mal angeschlagen und siehe da - Fisch am anderen Ende der Leitung.
Die Rute hat sich gut gemacht, war auch nötig, da der Haken deutlich zarter war als die sonst benutzten Eisen. Mit Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl war der Fisch dann auch bald im Kescher und mit 50/51cm schon ein richtig guter Döbel für meine Verhältnisse.

Habe es dann etwas flußabwärts versucht, aber ohne Erfolg - so denn ein etwa 75er Zweig nicht zählt.





Nochmals etwa 250m weiter sah es dann besser aus - auch hier hatte ich früher schon gefangen.

Eine gut aussehende Stelle war sicherer mit der Pose als mit dem Grundblei zu beangeln -
bei der ersten Drift stieg dann auch gleich ein Döbel von gut 40cm ein.





Döbel auf Flocke, die Posen-„Kuppel” kann ich aus der Ferne noch ganz gut ausmachen.
Ein Argument für kräftigere Posen. Das „feine Angeln” mit echten zarteren Stickfloats hebe ich mir noch auf.

Habe die Posenrute zusammengepackt und mit der Quivertiprute eine Flocke flußaufwärts angeboten. Hier gab es undefinierbares Gezupfe - hmm, Umbau auf ein fertiges Haarvorfach mit Quickstop. Ein paar Flocken aufgespießt, aber es kam kein deutlicher Biß zustande. Also noch ein Umbau - anstelle des kleinen Würfelbleis habe ich einen 10gr-Micro-Drahtkorb montiert und mit Liquibread ausgebracht.
Jetzt gab es den erhofften deutlichen Biß - wieder ein Dickkopf von klar über 40.

Wirklich gefroren habe ich nicht und auch sonst sprach nichts gegen eine Wiederholung eines solchen Angelausflugs.


----------



## Finke20

Petri geomas , schöner Winterdöbel.

Ja und weiter wünsche ich allen eine besinnliche und friedvolle Weihnachtszeit .


----------



## Tobias85

Ich wünsche auch allen Ükelnden und ihren Familien wundervolle Feiertage möglichst ohne Stress. 

Lieber Kochtopf, schön wieder von dir zu hören, dein Charme fehlt mir hier im Ükel doch schon beträchtlich.  Für die kommende Zeit wünsche ich dir alles Gute!



geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - viel Erfolg am Bach!


Petri zu deinen Weihnachtsdöbeln! Hat skich die lange Fahrt aufs Land und die Zielstrebigkeit während der Anreise ja ausgezahlt. Ich habs heute gelassen mit dem Angeln. Ich war zwar unterwegs, um ein paar letzte Besorgungen zu tätigen, aber bei Regen, der im 45-Grad-Winkel vom Himmel fällt, hats mir dann doch die Lust genommen. Hab mich auf einen kurzen Stop beschränkt, um ne altbekannte Stelle bei dem derzeitigen leichten Hochwasser zu begutachten, und bin dann wieder Heim.



Minimax schrieb:


> Wird der 1.1.2022 Ükel am Wasser sehen? Ich bin entschlossen, die Saison einzuleiten.


Ich bin auch dabei, absolut! Bei der sich ankündigenden Phase zweistelliger Temperaturen und ohne terminliche Verpflichtungen wäre es ein Graus, diesen Tag nicht zum symbolischen Start ins neue Angeljahr zu nutzen.


----------



## Minimax

Ah, danke lieber geomas , schön das Du uns am Heiligen Abend einen Weihnachtsdöbel präsentiert, und Petri zur sorgfältig erarbeiteten Strecke. Ich beobachte sehr interessiert, wie gerne und bereitwillig die Jungs jetzt in der Kälte Btotflocken nehmen- mein olles Tulip wird verschmäht, oder nur fahrig angeditscht. Vielleicht kann so eine schön weiche Brotflocke ohne energieaufwand eingebaut werden und muss nicht extra zerkaut werden?

Überhaupt ists schön heute die Ükelweihnachtsgrüsse zu lesen, und es ist ein ganz besonderer Abend, denn mein sooo vermisster Totembruder Kochtopf ist zurückgekehrt, und das freut mich sehr an diesem schönen Tag.
Und nicht nur das, auch phirania meldet sich nach langer Zeit der Krankheit wieder. Kopf hoch und weiterhin gute Genesung lieber Kalle, schön das Du dich gemeldet hast.
Herzlich 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Schön von Dir zu hören oder zu lesen, lieber Sör Alex! Hoffentlich wird das kommende Jahr ein gutes Jahr für Dich.

Gut zu lesen, daß Du auf dem Weg der Genesung bist, lieber phirania , hoffentlich gehts es weiter bergauf mit der Gesundheit!



Danke für die netten Worte zur Winterdöbelei - ich habe vermutlich einfach ne gute Strecke gefunden. 
Brot mag ich als Köder, weil es prinzipiell keine größeren Vorbereitungsmaßnahmen erfordert und „sauber” ist beim Hantieren damit.
Was mich momentan beschäftigt ist die Frage, ob es sich auch an kleineren Flüssen lohnt, eine Stelle nach dem Fang eines Fisches weiter zu befischen. Bislang hatte ich selten bis nie Erfolg beim Verweilen an einem Swim.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich glaube bei deinem kleinen Flüsschen und der Größe der Döbel gibts da sicher genug Radau beim Drill, dass die Swims erstmal platt sind, und deine Erfahrungen sprechen ja auch dafür. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass man es nicht zwei Stunden später nochmal versuchen könnte.

Du könntest eventuell mal ausprobieren, ob sich Barbentaktiken für deine Döbel adaptieren lassen. Barben sind in kleinen Flüssen wohl auch eher scheu und nach nem Drill sind die restlichen Barben vorgewarnt. Deswegen füttert man an den (vermuteten) Standplätzen erstmal mit kleinen Pellets, Hanf, Mais etc. an und lässt alle Stellen ein/zwei Stunden in Ruhe. Wenn die Barben dann am Fressen sind verlieren sie ihre Scheu und man kann oft mehrere hintereinander fangen. Wenn man zuerst am Flüsschen langläuft und überall füttert und dann auf dem Rückweg die Stellen alle mit der Rute abklopft, dann macht es auch keinen Unterschied von der zurückgelegten Strecke her.


----------



## Tobias85

Mit meinem heute untersuchten Spot bin ich noch am hadern. Um den derzeit zu befischen bietet sich eigentlich nur eine leichte Grundmontage an, die ich unter dosiertem Freigeben der Schnur mit der Strömung in/an den fängigen Bereich treiben lasse, eine ruhigere Zone am Rand des Baches hinter einem Baum mit leichter Strömungskante. Hat jemand von euch sowas schonmal ausprobiert und ist das praktikabel?

Montagetechnisch schwanke ich in meinen Gedanken zwischen einem Seitenarm mit drei/vier AAA-Schroten und alternativ einer Durchlaufmontage mit einem kleinen Bodentaster, wie man sie im Forellenbereich bekommt (langer Auftriebskörper mit kleinem Bleigewicht am unteren Ende).

Edit: Der Bodentaster ist raus. Entweder die leichte Bleischrotkette mit der Angelschnur als 'Unterwassersegel' oder ein irgendwann mal selbst zu bauendes ultraleichtes Tiroler Hölzl.​


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Edit: Der Bodentaster ist raus. Entweder die leichte Bleischrotkette mit der Angelschnur als 'Unterwassersegel' oder ein irgendwann mal selbst zu bauendes ultraleichtes Tiroler Hölzl.


Leichte Tiroler kann man aus starken Strohhalmen und kleinen Bleikugeln ganz einfach basteln...


----------



## Thomas.

einen schönen guten Morgen liebe Ükels
hatte gerade so ein wenig Langeweile weil für Heute und Morgen schon alles vorbereitet ist, und bin dann mal meiner Frau ein bisschen auf die Nerven gegangen, als sie dann fragte ob ich nicht Lust habe bis zu Mittag Angeln zugehen ist mir plötzlich schlecht geworden, weil mir viel da gerade ein das ich im Rucksack der im Auto liegt noch Maden vom letzten mal befinden  ich wollte mir nicht vorstellen wie die aussehen nach Tagen des Frost und gelegentlichen 30 Grad auf der fahrt zu Arbeit.
also ab ins Auto und zum Flüsschen zum entsorgen, ohne Angel, den bei -2 Grad habe ich nicht viel lust.
erstaunlicher weise ging es den Maden fantastisch
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und habe sie den Döbeln als Weihnachtsmahl serviert ohne Haken.
schön zu sehen das jetzt stellen frei sind wo im Sommer kein hinkommen ist, dises Jahr wird es nix mehr mit fischen, aber 22 ist nicht mehr weit weg.
hier ein paar Weihnachtsbilder 






















da darf ich leider nicht fischen, gehört zu einem anderen Verein, werde mir aber 22  mal eine Wochenkarte holen 





allen noch 2 schöne Festtage


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> erstaunlicher weise ging es den Maden fantastisch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und habe sie den Döbeln als Weihnachtsmahl serviert ohne Haken.


Ja so sind se die Ükels, selbst an Weihnachten werden die Fische wohl bedacht


----------



## Finke20

Moin, heute Nacht ist die Temperatur auf -10°C  gesunken, was gestern flüssig gewesen ist, ist heute fest .







Dafür ist es ein wunderschöner Sonnenaufgang.
Die Kraniche starten auch.






Euch allen einen schönen ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag.


----------



## Hecht100+

Finke20 schrieb:


> Die Kraniche starten auch.


Stimmt, die ziehen mit einer Höhenströmung hier über den höchsten Berg des nördlichen Teutoburger Waldes hinweg, leider zu schnell um  gute Fotos hin zu bekommen. 




Auch mit sehr großem Abstand unterwegs, die Schwärme. 
Euch allen noch frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Finke20

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> leider zu schnell um gute Fotos hin zu bekommen.




Da habe ich es schon besser .  Die schlafen bei uns in den Poldern und wenn sie starten kannst du sie gefühlt unter dem Bauch kraulen  .


----------



## Hecht100+

Normal kreisen sie hier immer vor dem Berg um Höhe zu gewinnen, da kann man sie dann gut bei beobachten und knipsen. Aber heute nicht, da ist nur ihr Geschrei zu hören und dann sind sie schon übern Berg gezogen.


----------



## Skott

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stimmt, die ziehen mit einer Höhenströmung hier über den höchsten Berg des nördlichen Teutoburger Waldes hinweg, leider zu schnell um  gute Fotos hin zu bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 393893
> 
> Auch mit sehr großem Abstand unterwegs, die Schwärme.
> Euch allen noch frohe Weihnachten.


Ich habe gerade auf der mittäglichen Hunderunde 2 große Kranichschwärme am Himmel von NRW (Wuppertal) Richtung Süden fliegen sehen...
Sind die nicht etwas spät dran?


----------



## geomas

Kraniche waren hier vor ein paar Tagen auch noch zu beobachten. Ich hoffe, daß die ne präzise innere Uhr haben.


----------



## geomas

Heute hab ich die Angeln mal nicht ausgeführt.

Der bärtige Alte brachte drei kurzgeteilte China-Stippen, die einen guten Eindruck machen. Schneller als die superbilligen „Ginner”-Whips, mit denen ich bereits viel Spaß am Wasser hatte. Im Lieferumfang waren Ersatz-Spitzen-Sätze (also jeweils die beiden oberen Teile), superschlanke Posen und Fertigmontagen, denen ich nicht trauen mag.
Bemerkenswert war die Postverpackung aus so ner Art steifer Luftpolsterfolie. Ach ja - die Futterale gefallen mir auch.
Fotos bei Gelegenheit.

Morgen gehts eventuell wieder aufs Land. Muß meine Gedanken dazu mal sammeln und mache jetzt erstmal einen Kontrollgang bei frischer Luft an der heimischen Warnow.


edit:





kurzgeteilte „Whip”-Stippen von Vboni, die Futterale aus elastischem Textil sind praktisch
eine der superlangen mitgelieferten Posen im Vergleich zu einer „Drennan Crystal Inline Shallow Pole” 0,5gr-Pose
jede Rute kam mit einem 2teiligen Ersatz-Spitzen-Kit


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier sind letzte Woche schon Hunderte gezogen.
Leute, ich bin demaßen satt, dass ich Angst habe, es nie wieder bis ans Wasser zu schaffen.. .
Döbelbilder an Weihnachten - echt krass.....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...
> Döbelbilder an Weihnachten - echt krass.....



Haha, ich bin „Weihnachtsflüchter”. Mag generell keine Feiertage, auch keine Geburtstage. 
Dann lieber raus in die schöne Natur.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch ein frohes Weihnachten (nachträglich) an alle Ükels. Wenn dass Wetter weiterhin so mild weitergeht, schaffe ich es dieses Jahr sogar nochmals ans Wasser


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Dann lieber raus in die schöne Natur.


Deine Bilder zeigen uns ja oft wie schön es bei euch ist.
Es muss traumhaft sein, dort in der Natur zu hocken und mit der Angel zu hantieren....


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, ich bin „Weihnachtsflüchter”. Mag generell keine Feiertage, auch keine Geburtstage.
> Dann lieber raus in die schöne Natur.


Na, das ist doch prima, Du kannst vor dem Festbrimborium fliehen, und uns tolle Fische und Landschaften unter den virtuellen Christbaum legen. EIne Win-Win-Situaiton für uns alle  Übrigens ist so eine chinastippe kürzlich auch bei mir angekommen, ich habe ebenfalls nichts zu meckern, Ersatzspitze lag bei. (Ich plane sie im Sommer zum Tippfischen mit Insekten zu verwenden, und würde ohne hin die obersten 1-2 Segmente entfernen.

Wir waren heut bei der Missusmama, etwas südlich von B. und bei spazierengehen hörten wir auch von Ferne Kraniche honken. Hat mich auch gewundert. wenn ich´s recht bedenke, habe ich auch im Norden sie immer mal wieder gehört oder kleinere Trupps fliegen sehen. Die werden schon wissen was sie tun.
Übrigens kamen wir auch bei den Plötzenteichen vorbei, und unter dem EIs im Flachen konnte ich eine schöne, vllt. knapp 50cm Schleie in ziemlich verwesten Zustand entdecken. Das ist ist natürlich ein interessanter Hinweis.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens ist so eine chinastippe kürzlich auch bei mir angekommen, ich habe ebenfalls nichts zu meckern, Ersatzspitze lag bei. (Ich plane sie im Sommer zum Tippfischen mit Insekten zu verwenden, und würde ohne hin die obersten 1-2 Segmente entfernen.


Oder, neee, ey: Da bau ich mir ne superkurzgeteilte Inliner fürs Indianerangeln draus! Könnte doch klappen, oder? Und dann ne alte Trudex dran. Irgendwer im Board hatte doch so einen Umbau doch mal neulich vorgestellt?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder, neee, ey: Da bau ich mir ne superkurzgeteilte Inliner fürs Indianerangeln draus! Könnte doch klappen, oder? Und dann ne alte Trudex dran. Irgendwer im Board hatte doch so einen Umbau doch mal neulich vorgestellt?


Es war unser rhinefisher , der an seinen Vater und dessen halblegale* „Fischzüge” erinnerte, so ich mich recht erinnere.


*) ist nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und hatte sogar ne Pin, ich weiß nichtmehr was für eine, aber es war ein ganz feines Teil im Holzkasten.
> Jedenfalls war diese Rolle angeschafft worden, um an einer grünen Sportex Telehechtrute von 270cm und 60gr zu arbeiten.
> Vatter hatte die Ringe entfernt, die Spitze gekürzt und mit einer Buchse versehen und unten ebenfalls ein Loch gebohrt und mit Buchse ausgestattet.
> Fertig war die "In-liner-duch-den-Busch-schiebe-Rute"
> Da wurde dann mitteles eines Stücks 60er Schnur die solide 30er Platil Strong durchgefädelt, daran direkt ein 4er Haken angerödelt und darauf ein zwei fette Würmer.
> Damit konnte man völlig unzugängliche Unterstände durch kleinste Lücken beangeln.


rhinefisher s alter Herr wars, der hat sich sowas gebaut. könnte klappen, oder?

EDIT: Gedächtnisgeo hatts auch gewusst!


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder, neee, ey: Da bau ich mir ne superkurzgeteilte Inliner fürs Indianerangeln draus! Könnte doch klappen, oder? Und dann ne alte Trudex dran. Irgendwer im Board hatte doch so einen Umbau doch mal neulich vorgestellt?


Da will ich aber nen Bericht zu! Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar rumfliegen ...


----------



## geomas

Stipperläden sollten gutes Material für den Umbau haben, dabei meine ich die PTFE-Schnurführungs„buchsen” für die Spitze und den seitlichen „Auslaß” (ähnlich wie dies Ding: https://www.maver.shop/de/easy-flow-ptfe-slot.html ).


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Da will ich aber nen Bericht zu! Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar rumfliegen ...


vmtl. steckt der Teufel im Detail. 


geomas schrieb:


> Stipperläden sollten gutes Material für den Umbau haben, dabei meine ich die PTFE-Schnurführungs„buchsen” für die Spitze und den seitlichen „Auslaß” (ähnlich wie dies Ding: https://www.maver.shop/de/easy-flow-ptfe-slot.html ).


genau, ich glaube ohne PTFE Buchse irds nicht funktionieren, bzw. die strukturelle Integrität des Handteils zerstört. Einen Klapprollenhalter festlaschen sollte hingegen kein Problem sein.
Inliner und leichte Montagen, besonders mit Pin, sind ja eigentlich eine sehr unvorteilhafte Paarung, da die Nasse Schnur ja auf ganzer Länge innen am Blank "klebt", kaum vorstellbar, da eine Freie Leine oder ähnliches abzulassen. Aber die Vorstellung ist halt irgendwie sehr cool. Vielleicht kann rhinefisher da noch etwas in seinem Gedächtnis kramen.


----------



## geomas

Spannend!

Meine Ali-Stippen werde ich hingegen korrekt nutzen, also wie vom Schöpfer vorgesehen.
Eine „Indianerrute” würde ich dann wohl eher aus einem fertigen Stippruten-Topkit mit installiertem Side-Puller-Dings basteln.


Nächstes Projekt bei mir ist das Ledgern auf Döbel mit der Pin. Die Stellen sind ausbaldowert, die Rute steht fest, die Rolle auch. 
Muß das alles nur noch zusammenpuzzeln. Hab aber keinen Zeitdruck. Vielleicht versuche ich erst ein paar andere Sachen. 
Brotflocken am mit Quickstop versehenen Haar waren ja gestern erfolgreich. Den Haken will ich durch einen QM1 ersetzen.
Davon habe ich nur den 16er (der ist stabil, aber wirklich klein) griffbereit, die anderen Größen haben sich vermutlich unter anderem Angelkram dem Schnellzugriff entzogen. Also suchen, vielleicht finde ich dann auch die winzigen Flachwasser-Stipp-Posen, die ich an den Ali-Stippen nutzen möchte.


Die Unterwarnow war vorhin teilweise mit einer dünnen festen Eisschicht versehen; einige zugängliche, aber flache (deutlich unter 1m) Stellen waren eisfrei, auf anderen erreichbaren Stellen trieben hauchdünne Eisscheiben. Irgendwann in den kommenden Tagen werde ich es sicher hier versuchen, falls sich die Eisbedingungen nicht deutlich ändern.
Positiv aufgefallen ist mir eine gute Stelle, die nach jahrelangen Bauarbeiten jetzt endlich wieder zugänglich ist.


----------



## daci7

Die Prognose für zwischen den Jahren sagt: Es ist nochmal feeder drin. Die Temperaturen gehen nochmal richtig hoch! Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie/ irgendwo die Kinder unter bringen, dann kann ich präziser werden.
Vl geh ich auch nochmal mit den Kiddies Köfis stippen 
Heute erstmal den letzten Familientermin wahrnehmen. Graugans ist in Vorbereitung und wird ergänzt durch Hausgeflügel


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> der an seinen Vater und dessen halblegale* „Fischzüge”


Nee, in diesem Fall war das völlig legal, da wir uns auf dem Gebiet eines Freundes meines Vaters befanden, dem eine riesige Eigenjagd gehörte.
Der hat mich mit 10 Schilling je kg Döbel recht großzügig fürs Hegefischen bezahlt.
Nach dem Urlaub war ich ein überaus wohlhabender Sechsjähriger...


Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann @rhinefisher da noch etwas in seinem Gedächtnis kramen.


Kramen schon, aber man findet halt in der löchrigen Birne nichtmehr viel...
Mein Vater hatte eigentlich bloß drei Montagen zum Naturköderfischen auf Forelle.
Einmal halt die freie Leine, aber diese ist, wie ihr schon richtig erkannt habt, nass nur schwer zu beherrschen und man muß darauf achten dass nur die ersten cm feucht werden dürfen.
Der Standard war ne Wasserkugel oder ein mit Streichholz fixiertes Kugelblei am Seitenarm.
Sobald man ca. 5gr auf der Leine hat, ist das mit dem anhaften der Schnur kein Thema mehr.
Ach ja - irgendeine Buchse um die Schnur zu schonen braucht man unbedingt.
Die Grundmontage war eigentlich schon recht tricky - ich knüpper nachher mal eine und mach ein Bild.. .
Und mit der Pin hat das für den Alten überhauptnicht funktioniert - der hatte ständig die Schnur vor den Füßen liegen und hat deshalb auf eine massive rote Flugrolle von DAM umgestellt und damit liefs dann.


Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Ükelanten einen schönen Sonntag...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kurzgeteilte „Whip”-Stippen von Vboni, die Futterale aus elastischem Textil s


Die Vboni hab ich auch und bin wirklich begeistert.
Die ist jetzt nicht superschnell und auch finde ich die Aktion etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das Ding macht riesig Spaß...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - ich hatte die Story von Deinem Vater nicht mehr genau parat, danke für die Erläuterung. 
Die Vboni hattest Du im China-Stippen-Thread erwähnt, deshalb hab ich sie mir geholt und bin bislang angetan...


So, liebe Leute, die Sonne scheint, der Himmel ist blau, im Zielgebiet sollen etwa -5°C sein, also dicke Socken an und ab gehts.
Falls sich Ükel-relevante Ereignisse begeben sollten werde ich den Stammtisch im Kurznachrichten-Stil davon wissen lassen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin, geschätzte Ükel-Runde,
geomas: Ein wahrhaft schöner Weihnachtsdöbel, den Du uns da präsentiert hast, Petri auch zu den anderen tollen Fischen aus dem kleinen Flüsschen bei Rostock. (Oh man, da kann man richtig neidisch werden). all: Ihr habt das weihnachtliche Mampfen hoffentlich alle gut überstanden (rhinefisher das wird schon wieder). Für uns war es das erste Weihnachtsfest in der neuen Heimat und wir haben es gemeinsam mit Freunden sehr genossen. Ich möchte ja zwischen den Jahren generell noch die neue Matchrute (Acolyte 14 ft.) einweihen aber alle Nebengewässer der Elbe sind dichtgefroren. Lediglich der Hauptstrom ist noch befischbar, aber natürlich nicht mit einer Matchrute. Außerdem dürften sich große Teile der Fischwelt längst in die strömungsberuhigten, aber leider eben auch zugefrorenen Nebengewässer zurückgezogen haben. Letzte Nacht waren es -14 Grad. Aber es sollen auch hier in zwei Tagen bereits 11 Plusgrade werden. Aber. bis das Eis getaut ist, wird es etwas dauern. Anbei noch einige Impressionen von unserer heutigen Morgenrunde an die Elbe. Euch allen noch schöne Restweihnachten.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Vboni hab ich auch und bin wirklich begeistert.


Da ich gerade ohnehin ne Ersatzschwimmweste für den Hund bestellen musste, hab ich mir gedacht, warum nicht mal die 5,4m Version testen....


----------



## geomas

Wunderschön ists bei Dir/Euch an der Elbe, lieber Wuemmehunter !



So früh bin ich nicht raus, traumhaft schöne Landschaften konnte ich aber auch noch erleben.





Eis und Schnee überall - Sense mit Angeln?​
Auf dem Flüßchen trieben zahllose kleine Eisschollen oder besser Eisbruch. Versucht habe ich es mit der Angelei dennoch.






Die Posenrute ließ ich im Wagen, habe an der Eiskante Flocke am Haar angeboten.





Als Rute diente eine Silstar Tradition Quiver 330, die Rolle war ne ABU 506. Wie man sieht war ich nicht alleine im Schnee...





Es gab hier und an anderen Stellen ein paar Mal bißähnliches Gerüttel - aber ich fürchte, es waren nur Eisstücke, die gegen die Schnur trieben (auch „getauchte” Eisbröckchen sah ich vorbeitreiben).
Hab es an insgesamt 4 Stellen probiert, aber der Fischkontakt blieb aus. Genossen habe ich den Ausflug dennoch, es war wirklich schön auf dem Land.
Beobachten konnte ich ziehende Kraniche und Gänse, im/auf dem Wasser einen Mittelsäger (bin nicht hunnertpro sicher). Auf der Rückfahrt kam ich an einem anderen Flüßchen vorbei - das war nahezu komplett eisfrei. Merk ich mir. Auf den weißen Feldern sah ich einen Fuchs hektisch in meine Richtung laufen, die Rehe nahmen eher Reißaus. Eine riesige Gänseschar saß auf einem Acker, das müssen mehrere hundert Tiere gewesen sein.

Mal sehen, was die kommenden Tage mit sich bringen. Der eine oder andere Angeltrip ist in diesem Jahr sicher noch drin.
Ob es nun aufs Land geht oder ob ich hier bleibe ist komplett offen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo miteinander,

Geo ich bewundere dich für dein Durchhaltevermögen. Da ich nicht so hart bin, habe ich mir mal meine Angelkiste vorgenommen und sie aufgeräumt. Dabei die Nubsis vom Adventskalender eingeräumt.

Hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Geo ich bewundere dich für dein Durchhaltevermögen. Da ich nicht so hart bin, habe ich mir mal meine Angelkiste vorgenommen und sie aufgeräumt. Dabei die Nubsis vom Adventskalender eingeräumt.
> 
> Hier das Ergebnis:
> Anhang anzeigen 394025
> Anhang anzeigen 394026
> Anhang anzeigen 394027
> Anhang anzeigen 394028


Wie sagt man so schön, "Ordnung ist das halbe Leben". Sollte ich mir mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen. Viele 
Seldmade Floats in deiner Box.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> "Ordnung ist das halbe Leben". Sollte ich mir mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen


Hallo Jason,
das ist nur die Langeweile. Werde aber noch meine Taschen auf vordermann bringen müssen, man hat einfach zuviel Zeug


----------



## Niklas32

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis:
> Anhang anzeigen 394025


Sieht ja alles toll aus. 
Aber du hast so einige Dinge in deiner Box die ich so gar nicht kenne. 
Darf man erfragen was das längliche grüne, das schwarz gelbe und das gelb metallene ist? Alles in der zweiten Reihe von unten


----------



## kuttenkarl

das sind Ausstecher für Brot und Frühstücksfleisch/Käse. Die Teile im 3.Fach sind Lotbleie.


----------



## Niklas32

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> das sind Ausstecher für Brot und Frühstücksfleisch/Käse. Die Teile im 3.Fach sind Lotbleie.


Ah ok. Vielen Dank. Mit dem Ausstechen von Sachen habe ich mich bisher überhaupt nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Jason

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Vielen Dank. Mit dem Ausstechen von Sachen habe ich mich bisher überhaupt nicht beschäftigt.


Dazu kann dir geomas einiges  erzählen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

#ausstechen von sachen
#baitpunches

Also Regel Nummer 1: 






go big or go home


Niklas32 - das war jetzt ein wenig frech meinerseits. Falls Dich das Thema „ausgestochene Köder” wie Bread-Punch interessiert kann ich gerne in paar Zeilen dazu schreiben.


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> Niklas32 - das war jetzt ein wenig frech meinerseits. Falls Dich das Thema „ausgestochene Köder” wie Bread-Punch interessiert kann ich gerne in paar Zeilen dazu schreiben.


Das Video werde ich mir die Tage anschauen. 
Interessieren würde mich das schon. Ich fische fast ausschließlich nur mit diversen Kombinationen aus Mais und Made. Diese fangen mit recht zuverlässig Fische. 
Je mehr ich hier lese, desto mehr juckt es aber auch in den Fingern mal wieder was neues auszuprobieren. Irgendwie hängt man doch stark in seinen Mustern fest. 
Von daher, schiess gern los. 

PS: ich verbringen meinen morgigen Tag am Forellensee. Also bitte nicht wundern, wenn ich erst abends zum antworten komme.


----------



## geomas

^ ich schreib später was zusammen zum Thema ausgestochene Köder/Bait-Punches.






Hier mal ein herausragend gutes Video, über und mit einem der Männer vom Avon Roach Projekt:


----------



## Astacus74

An Alle ich hoffe ihr seid gut durch die Feiertage gekommen (heute ist ja schon fast durch) 
Das ihr mit euren Geschenke zufrieden seid und das jeder bekommen hat was er sich gewünscht hat.

Endlich wieder zu Hause die Völlerei ist überstanden, keinerlei Zoff in der Familie also alles gut Feiertage überstanden.
Schön das einige es ans Wasser geschafft haben und Georg Petri Heil zu deinem schönen Döbeln   und den tollen Berichten 
du wirst/bist ja so langsam ein richtiger Experte an deinem Flüßchen, da freue ich mich ja schon auf das nächste Jahr und deinen Berichten 




Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du könntest eventuell mal ausprobieren, ob sich Barbentaktiken für deine Döbel adaptieren lassen. Barben sind in kleinen Flüssen wohl auch eher scheu und nach nem Drill sind die restlichen Barben vorgewarnt. Deswegen füttert man an den (vermuteten) Standplätzen erstmal mit kleinen Pellets, Hanf, Mais etc. an und lässt alle Stellen ein/zwei Stunden in Ruhe. Wenn die Barben dann am Fressen sind verlieren sie ihre Scheu und man kann oft mehrere hintereinander fangen. Wenn man zuerst am Flüsschen langläuft und überall füttert und dann auf dem Rückweg die Stellen alle mit der Rute abklopft, dann macht es auch keinen Unterschied von der zurückgelegten Strecke her.


Das hört sich logisch an, das könnte ich bei mir auch probieren nur so ein kleines Flüßchen ist die Jeetzel bei mir nicht aber die eine Strecke wo ich 
die Dickköpfe vermute ist ein bisschen schmaler.



geomas schrieb:


> eine der superlangen mitgelieferten Posen im Vergleich zu einer „Drennan Crystal Inline Shallow Pole” 0,5gr-Pose


Ich mag ja diese schlanken Posen, sind nur halt in der Strömung nicht der Idealfall



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja zwischen den Jahren generell noch die neue Matchrute (Acolyte 14 ft.) einweihen aber alle Nebengewässer der Elbe sind dichtgefroren. Lediglich der Hauptstrom ist noch befischbar, aber natürlich nicht mit einer Matchrute. Außerdem dürften sich große Teile der Fischwelt längst in die strömungsberuhigten, aber leider eben auch zugefrorenen Nebengewässer zurückgezogen haben.


Die Jeetzel ist noch Eisfrei aber die interessanteste Strecke ist halt nicht für Gastangler beangelbar, mal sehen ich werd die Tage nochmal auf 
Ziegenbartdöbel versuchen.
Wenn du magst sage ich dir Bescheid wo ich rumplümper, muß morgen noch ein paar Köder besorgen.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> PS: ich verbringen meinen morgigen Tag am Forellensee. Also bitte nicht wundern, wenn ich erst abends zum antworten komme.


Na denn mal ein dickes Petri Heil und hol schön was raus.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

*Ausstechen von Ködern, Angeln mit Brot-Scheibchen*





​
Einer der unbestritten besten und billigsten Friedfischköder ist Brot. Weizenbrot/Weißbrot richtig guter Qualität ist heute aber leider schwer zu bekommen und „echtes Handwerks-Bäcker-Brot” fast zu schade zum Verangeln. Billig und in fast jedem Supermarkt verfügbar ist Sandwich-Brot, „Sandwich-Toast” aus Weizen. Ich nehme meist die billigste der angebotenen Sorten*.

Ein prinzipieller Nachteil des Köders „Brot” ist es, daß er nicht so fest am Haken sitzt wie einige andere Köder.
Gut und zum Anbeißen schön präsentieren läßt sich Brot in Form von kleinen „Scheibchen”. Und um diese schnell und gleichmäßig aus der Scheibe
Brot zu gewinnen empfiehlt sich der Einsatz einer Art Stanze. Die Stanzen/„Punches” kann man entweder selber basteln aus Kugelschreibern, Einweg-Plastik-Spritzen oder anderen dünnen hohlen Gegenständen oder man kann sie einfach kaufen.
Zu kaufen gibt es praktisch zwei Sorten: sehr stabile, die sich auch zum Ausstechen von dickeren, festeren Ködern eignen und dünnwandigere Modelle. Letztere sind meine erste Wahl.
Hier gibt es zwei Unterarten: die klassischen Bait-Punches haben einen Messingkopf mit einem kleinen seitlichen Schlitz:





Hier ein Bait-Punch von Middy, bitte entschuldigt den schlechten Knoten des „Foto-Haken-Models”.
Durch den Schlitz wird die Hakenspitze geführt und so die ausgestochene Mini-Brotscheibe angeködert.
Typischerweise werden die Brotscheiben auf einem kleinen Holzbrettchen plaziert und darauf ausgestochen.
Diese Bait Punches oder Bread Punches kommen meist als Set mit verschieden abgestuften Durchmessern.
Es gibt sie von Herstellern wie Drennan, Middy, Fox Matrix und anderen Firmen.
Die Stipper alter Schule nutzen teilweise winzige Brot-Scheibchen von 3mm oder so.

In der Praxis bevorzuge ich deutlich größere Brotscheibchen als Köder - oft so zwischen 10 und 12mm.
Dafür nutze ich zum Ausstechen einen anderen Typ Punch und zwar welche mit „Ausdrücker” (Plunger).
Solche gibt es ebenfalls von diversen Firmen wie Preston, Matrix, Guru oder Ringers. Auch die kommen als Set,
manchmal wie bei Preston und Guru auch im Kit mit einer Plastikbox zum Frischhalten des Köders:





Hier das Teil von Preston. In das große Fach kommt typischerweise ne Scheibe Brot.





Hier ein praktisches und sehr kompaktes Set von Guru (gibt es alternativ auch mit Box).

Mittlerweile am liebsten nutze ich die schwimmenden Plastik-Punches von Ringers.
Die kommen als Set von 7 oder 8mm und 11mm, sind quietschbunt (praktisch!).





11mm-Plastik-Punch von Ringers, hier mit einem „Teigstecher” aus der FoPu-Abteilung.

Ausstecher wie der obere eignen sich auch für dickere und festere Köder. Bestes Beispiel mag ne dicke Scheibe Frühstücksfleisch sein.
Punches dieser Art gibt es von vielen Anbietern. Robust sind sie - Nachteil ist, daß man den ausgestochenen Köder häufig nicht unbeschädigt aus dem „Rohr” bekommt - man muß mit irgendwas (Stift...) nachschieben.



Nochmal zum Brot: ein weiterer Nachteil dieses wunderbaren Köders ist, daß die ausgestochenen Scheibchen nicht alle gleich sind vom Auftrieb her. Deshalb empfiehlt es sich, eher den Kernbereich des Brotes als Hakenköder zu nutzen. Am Rand ist das Brot schwimmfähiger und das Gewicht das Hakens reicht oft nicht mehr aus, um den Köder sinken zu lassen. Da bin ich oft reingefallen. Auch einige Brotsorten („Butter-Toast” fällt mir gerade ein) treiben auf wie ein Korken. Natürlich läßt sich der Auftrieb auch nutzen, wenn man mag.





Man kann auch Brotscheibchen am Haar fischen, funktioniert prima.
Dazu sind Quickstops/Speedstops am Haar praktisch.

Ist ein beliebter Winterköder bei den britischen Matchanglern (auf Karpfen an den dort üblichen Teichen).
Die fischen das Brot bewußt auftreibend an einer ganz leichten Grundmontage.
Mit etwas Probieren kann man super auftreibende Brot/Kruste-Kombinationen basteln. Youtube ist voll mit entsprechenden Videos.
Dabei zu beachten: das Brot in den britischen Angelvideos ist anders als das hier erhältliche Brot.


Beim Angeln im Fluß füttere ich gerne mit „Liquidized Bread”, also das Sandwich-Toast direkt aus der Tüte mit der Moulinette zerhäckselt.
Liquidized steht bei den Briten in der Küche für „zerhäckselt”, hat was das Brot betrifft nichts mit dem Verflüssigen zu tun.
Dieses Liquidized Bread führe ich meist in einer Tüte mit, füttere kleine Ballen oder gepreßte Kugeln davon per Hand/mit dem Katapult oder tue es ein einen kleinen Futterkorb.





Winziger Drahtfutterkorb mit grob gehäckseltem Sandwichtoast, meist häcksele ich feiner.

Mit der Haken- und Ködergröße kann man nach Lust und Laune (auch der Laune der Fische) experimentieren.
Bei der ganz feinen Grundangelei hier am Fluß nebenan nutze ich meist relativ große aber dünndrahtige Haken (Größe 8 - 14)
mit Brotscheibchen von 10-12mm Durchmesser.





Die ausgestanzten und anfangs oft platten Scheibchen entfalten sich im Wasser und sehen dann wunderbar „fluffig” aus.

Nach ein paar Minuten ohne Biß sollte man checken, ob das Brot noch sitzt und neu beködern.
Wenn es läuft sind 5 Minuten ohne Biß aber ohnehin selten, die Bisse kommen oft noch beim Absinken oder kurz danach.
Und übrigens auch gerne bei Wellenschlag durch vorbeifahrende Boote.

GANZ WICHTIG: das Brot zum Ausstanzen muß von der Konsistenz her frisch sein - also leicht zäh und etwas pappig, auf gar keinen Fall zu trocken. 
Also am besten in ner Plastetüte oder „Punch-Box” aufbewahren.

Mit anderen zum Ausstechen geeigneten Ködern angelte ich bislang selten, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung.
Bewährt hat sich das Ausstechen auf jeden Fall bei der Angelei mit Frühstücksfleich aus der Dose.


*) erst spät habe ich begriffen, daß das teure Super-Sandwich-Brot besser geeignet ist zum Angeln mit großen Flocken,
die von Hand um/an den Haken gedrückt werden; zum Ausstechen ist das billige Sandwichtoast super


----------



## Astacus74

Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben      


Gruß Frank


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> *Ausstechen von Ködern, Angeln mit Brot-Scheibchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Einer der unbestritten besten und billigsten Friedfischköder ist Brot. Weizenbrot/Weißbrot richtig guter Qualität ist heute aber leider schwer zu bekommen und „echtes Handwerks-Bäcker-Brot” fast zu schade zum Verangeln. Billig und in fast jedem Supermarkt verfügbar ist Sandwich-Brot, „Sandwich-Toast” aus Weizen. Ich nehme meist die billigste der angebotenen Sorten*.
> 
> Ein prinzipieller Nachteil des Köders „Brot” ist es, daß er nicht so fest am Haken sitzt wie einige andere Köder.
> Gut und zum Anbeißen schön präsentieren läßt sich Brot in Form von kleinen „Scheibchen”. Und um diese schnell und gleichmäßig aus der Scheibe
> Brot zu gewinnen empfiehlt sich der Einsatz einer Art Stanze. Die Stanzen/„Punches” kann man entweder selber basteln aus Kugelschreibern, Einweg-Plastik-Spritzen oder anderen dünnen hohlen Gegenständen oder man kann sie einfach kaufen.
> Zu kaufen gibt es praktisch zwei Sorten: sehr stabile, die sich auch zum Ausstechen von dickeren, festeren Ködern eignen und dünnwandigere Modelle. Letztere sind meine erste Wahl.
> Hier gibt es zwei Unterarten: die klassischen Bait-Punches haben einen Messingkopf mit einem kleinen seitlichen Schlitz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier ein Bait-Punch von Middy, bitte entschuldigt den schlechten Knoten des „Foto-Haken-Models”.
> Durch den Schlitz wird die Hakenspitze geführt und so die ausgestochene Mini-Brotscheibe angeködert.
> Typischerweise werden die Brotscheiben auf einem kleinen Holzbrettchen plaziert und darauf ausgestochen.
> Diese Bait Punches oder Bread Punches kommen meist als Set mit verschieden abgestuften Durchmessern.
> Es gibt sie von Herstellern wie Drennan, Middy, Fox Matrix und anderen Firmen.
> Die Stipper alter Schule nutzen teilweise winzige Brot-Scheibchen von 3mm oder so.
> 
> In der Praxis bevorzuge ich deutlich größere Brotscheibchen als Köder - oft so zwischen 10 und 12mm.
> Dafür nutze ich zum Ausstechen einen anderen Typ Punch und zwar welche mit „Ausdrücker” (Plunger).
> Solche gibt es ebenfalls von diversen Firmen wie Preston, Matrix, Guru oder Ringers. Auch die kommen als Set,
> manchmal wie bei Preston und Guru auch im Kit mit einer Plastikbox zum Frischhalten des Köders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier das Teil von Preston. In das große Fach kommt typischerweise ne Scheibe Brot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier ein praktisches und sehr kompaktes Set von Guru (gibt es alternativ auch mit Box).
> 
> Mittlerweile am liebsten nutze ich die schwimmenden Plastik-Punches von Ringers.
> Die kommen als Set von 7 oder 8mm und 11mm, sind quietschbunt (praktisch!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11mm-Plastik-Punch von Ringers, hier mit einem „Teigstecher” aus der FoPu-Abteilung.
> 
> Ausstecher wie der obere eignen sich auch für dickere und festere Köder. Bestes Beispiel mag ne dicke Scheibe Frühstücksfleisch sein.
> Punches dieser Art gibt es von vielen Anbietern. Robust sind sie - Nachteil ist, daß man den ausgestochenen Köder häufig nicht unbeschädigt aus dem „Rohr” bekommt - man muß mit irgendwas (Stift...) nachschieben.
> 
> 
> 
> Nochmal zum Brot: ein weiterer Nachteil dieses wunderbaren Köders ist, daß die ausgestochenen Scheibchen nicht alle gleich sind vom Auftrieb her. Deshalb empfiehlt es sich, eher den Kernbereich des Brotes als Hakenköder zu nutzen. Am Rand ist das Brot schwimmfähiger und das Gewicht das Hakens reicht oft nicht mehr aus, um den Köder sinken zu lassen. Da bin ich oft reingefallen. Auch einige Brotsorten („Butter-Toast” fällt mir gerade ein) treiben auf wie ein Korken. Natürlich läßt sich der Auftrieb auch nutzen, wenn man mag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man kann auch Brotscheibchen am Haar fischen, funktioniert prima.
> Dazu sind Quickstops/Speedstops am Haar praktisch.
> 
> Ist ein beliebter Winterköder bei den britischen Matchanglern (auf Karpfen an den dort üblichen Teichen).
> Die fischen das Brot bewußt auftreibend an einer ganz leichten Grundmontage.
> Mit etwas Probieren kann man super auftreibende Brot/Kruste-Kombinationen basteln. Youtube ist voll mit entsprechenden Videos.
> Dabei zu beachten: das Brot in den britischen Angelvideos ist anders als das hier erhältliche Brot.
> 
> 
> Beim Angeln im Fluß füttere ich gerne mit „Liquidized Bread”, also das Sandwich-Toast direkt aus der Tüte mit der Moulinette zerhäckselt.
> Liquidized steht bei den Briten in der Küche für „zerhäckselt”, hat was das Brot betrifft nichts mit dem Verflüssigen zu tun.
> Dieses Liquidized Bread führe ich meist in einer Tüte mit, füttere kleine Ballen oder gepreßte Kugeln davon per Hand/mit dem Katapult oder tue es ein einen kleinen Futterkorb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winziger Drahtfutterkorb mit grob gehäckseltem Sandwichtoast, meist häcksele ich feiner.
> 
> Mit der Haken- und Ködergröße kann man nach Lust und Laune (auch der Laune der Fische) experimentieren.
> Bei der ganz feinen Grundangelei hier am Fluß nebenan nutze ich meist relativ große aber dünndrahtige Haken (Größe 8 - 14)
> mit Brotscheibchen von 10-12mm Durchmesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die ausgestanzten und anfangs oft platten Scheibchen entfalten sich im Wasser und sehen dann wunderbar „fluffig” aus.
> 
> Nach ein paar Minuten ohne Biß sollte man checken, ob das Brot noch sitzt und neu beködern.
> Wenn es läuft sind 5 Minuten ohne Biß aber ohnehin selten, die Bisse kommen oft noch beim Absinken oder kurz danach.
> Und übrigens auch gerne bei Wellenschlag durch vorbeifahrende Boote.
> 
> 
> Mit anderen zum Ausstechen geeigneten Ködern angelte ich bislang selten, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung.
> Bewährt hat sich das Ausstechen auf jeden Fall bei der Angelei mit Frühstücksfleich aus der Dose.
> 
> 
> *) erst spät habe ich begriffen, daß das teure Super-Sandwich-Brot besser geeignet ist zum Angeln mit großen Flocken,
> die von Hand um/an den Haken gedrückt werden; zum Ausstechen ist das billige Sandwichtoast super


Ganz herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung, lieber Georg!


----------



## DUSpinner

Super beschrieben Geomas und mein Respekt für Dein Durchhaltevermögen beim Weissfischangeln bei diesen Temperaturen. 
Leider gibt es hier in und um Duisburg keine geeignete Flüsse um Deine Tipps mit oder ohne Nottingham Rolle und Brotflocke auszuprobieren. Sowohl Rhein als auch Ruhr sind im Uferbereich Grundelverseucht. Vor über 25 Jahren konnte man mit 3,5 bis 5 m Ruten dort noch Weissfische in großen Stückzahlen fangen.
Ich will aber nicht klagen, sondern habe meine Angeltechnik den veränderten Gegebenheiten angepasst und fange nicht so viele Weissfische wie früher,  aber dafür im Schnitt wesentlich größere.


----------



## Astacus74

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht klagen, sondern habe meine Angeltechnik den veränderten Gegebenheiten angepasst und fange nicht so viele Weissfische wie früher, aber dafür im Schnitt wesentlich größere.


Na jetzt machst du bestimmt einige neugierig, magst du verraten wie du zu Werke gehst?
Wäre doch bestimmt für einige interessant zu Wissen, wie du angelst.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte allerseits!

Habe eben mal die Warnow nebenan in Augenschein genommen - es gibt zwar 2 oder 3 eisfreie Stellen, aber die passen mir aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht als Angelstelle. Also noch etwas warten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte allerseits!
> 
> Habe eben mal die Warnow nebenan in Augenschein genommen - es gibt zwar 2 oder 3 eisfreie Stellen, aber die passen mir aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht als Angelstelle. Also noch etwas warten.


Auch von mir nochmal Danke für den schönen Brotangelartikel. Vielleicht muss ich der (stattlichen, gerupften) Flocke in dieser heiklen Zeit doch mal wieder eine Chance einräumen.

Vielleicht schon morgen, heut bin ich noch etwas ...geschwächt. Andererseits läßt ist die Entwicklung der Wassertemperatur wirklich nicht auf Sternstunden hoffen, bzw. läßt alles andere als ne geriebene Französischlektion als sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheinen, die Tendenz nach unten ist ja deutlich:




Jedoch:
Fisch muss fressen, und Minimax muss ans Wasser. Mal sehen wie es morgen so ist.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Soo,
Und nun bin auch ich wieder für lizenzmässig für 2022 gerüstet, das Neujahrsangeln kann kommen!





Und, liebe nordöstliche Ükelnachbarn, lieber Professor Tinca, lieber Finke20  und lieber geomas,  ihr wisst, watt datt hier heißt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Coole Sache Miniparker.

Nun muss es schnell Frühling werden.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun muss es schnell Frühling werden.


Unbedingt, dann können wir unbeschwert und bei mildem Wetter in der erwachenden Natur gemeinsam und brüderlich der schönen Fischwaid frönen.

Aber bis dahin muss ich noch hart trainieren, damit ich Euch keine Schande mache. Obwohl: Die zahlreichen Ükeltreffen in kleiner Runde und auch die grosse Gieselwerderaktion haben ja gezeigt, daß es sich immer lohnt, auf den Rat und die Methoden der Gastgeberükel zu vertrauen.

#Tackle #Kescher
Beim abholen der Marken hatte ich Gelegenheit mich etwas in meinem lokalen Angelladen umzuschauen.
Da fiel mir ein eigentlich fürs räuberische Streetfischen gedachter Kescher auf, der Rapala Jetty Net. Mein Eindruck beim ausgiebigen begrabbeln, wedeln, anknabbern:
Das ist ein fast wirklich idealer Kescher für den rovenden Kleinflussenthusiasten mit johnnieähnlichen Zielfischen. Der durchgehende Alurahmen ist löffelförmig und klappbar, das Netz weich und gummiert, und das beste ist der wirklich leichte, aber steife 3m Carbon Stock mit extrem kurzer Teilung. Hinzu kommt ein abnehmbarer Tragegurt. Leider erlaubt mir meine derzeitige, kirchenmausähnliche Situation im Augenblick nicht den gelinde gesagt stolzpreisigen Kescher am Wasser zu testen, aber schon am grünen Tisch kann ich glaube ich empfehlen, sich das Ding einmal näher anzusehen. An dem Gerät stimmt sehr viel.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha. 
80 Dukaten(+ Versand) sind aber echt nicht ohne.

Ansonsten sieht der aber gut aus.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oha.
> 80 Dukaten(+ Versand) sind aber echt nicht ohne.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht der aber gut aus.


Ohne den n der Hand gehabt zu haben, nur aus dem Internet wär mir das Modell nie aufgefallen. Übrigens unterscheidet sich der Ladenpreis in dem Fall gernicht so räuberisch von den onlinepreisen wie bei Ruten und Rollen sonst üblich.

Ja, aber die Summe ist schon ne Ansage. Andererseits, wenn man sich überlegt was man bzw. Ich schon an Goldizis für Kompromisslösungen, ungeeignete Modelle, Angebliche Schnäppchen, Experimente und ähnlichen Tinnef verheizt habe, dann relativiert es sich. Es hat sich gezeigt, daß solche Sachen dann ungenutzt in der Ecke stehen.
Und ungeeignete, unpraktische Kescher sind besonders ärgerlich. Wir hier im Ükel legen ja grossen Wert auf gut aufeinander abgestimmtes, genau auf unsere persönlichen Ansprüche und Methoden abgestimmtes Gerät, aber Kescher kommen da häufig zu kurz.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist doch wohl der schönste und romantischste Spot ever....
Und der Räucherofen ist witzig.




was mach ich denn jetzt....


----------



## DUSpinner

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na jetzt machst du bestimmt einige neugierig, magst du verraten wie du zu Werke gehst?
> Wäre doch bestimmt für einige interessant zu Wissen, wie du angelst.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Vor rund 45 Jahren fing ich an zu stippen. Am Rhein konnte man damals mit 3 bis 5 m Stippruten mit Stromposen und regelmäßigen Futterballen gespickt mit reichlich Maden in 2 Stunden bis zu 80 Weißfische fangen. Rotaugen um die 100 gr waren die Hauptbeute. An der Ruhr konnte man auf diesen Längen mit gekochten Hanf, Wicken oder Weizen überwiegend Rotaugen, die tlw. bis 500 gr wogen, fangen. Für Brassen musste man damals mit Stippruten um die 9 m angeln um erfolgreich zu sein.

Irgendwann in den 80iger Jahren wurde die Wasserqualität besser und das Wasser klarer, so dass die Weißfische nicht mehr so ufernah zu fangen waren. Dies war auch auf die mittlerweile in Mode gekommenden Feederangelei, wo manche Experten ihren Köder auf über 70 m hinaus beförderten, zurück zu führen. Durch die verbesserte Wasserqualität und dem vermehrten Angeldruck nahm die Anzahl der Weißfische ab. Dafür konnten im Rhein erstmalig in den 90iger Jahren vermehrt Barben gefangen werden, die ich vorher nur in den schnellfließenden Abschnitten der Weser fangen konnte.

Anfang des 21. Jahrhundert wurden am Rhein die ersten Grundeln gefangen. Die Poppulation dieser nicht einheimischen Fische konnte sich in den folgenden Jahren explositionsartig vermehren, so dass ich das Stippen mit der Steckrute oder Bolo fast einstellte. Ab und an ging es mit großen Ködern (Käse, große Pellets) und schweren Futterkörben noch auf Barben, große Alande und Großbrassen. In den letzten 3 Jahren haben die Zander den Grundelbestand arg dezimiert.

Nachdem ich seit meinem ersten Kanada-Wohnmobil-Urlaub2012 das Spinnfischen für mich entdeckte, habe ich das Stippen bis auf die wenigen Vereinsangeln vernachlässigt. In den 80iger Jahren fuhr ich regelmäßig zur Weser/Aue im Bereich zwischen Minden und Drakenburg, (insbesondere im Bereich von Stolzenau) um Weißfische, in Größen von denen man am Rhein und Ruhr nur träumen konnte, zu fangen. Im letzten Jahr fuhr ich erstmalig wieder dorthin um zu stippen.

Mit Erstaunen stellte ich fest, dass es dort auch massenhaft Grundeln gab. Mein mitfahrender Angelkollege, der nur stationär feederte, fing 3 Tage fast nur Grundeln. Mit meiner Stippe konnte ich ein wenig die Grundeln umangeln und fing mittelgroße Rotaugen und Güstern. Dabei stellte ich fest, je weniger Maden ich fütterte und je weniger ich die eiförmige Strompose verzögerte um so höher war der Weißfischanteil.

Mit diesen Erkenntnissen ging es Anfang April dieses Jahres an den Rhein, an Angelplätzen an denen ich vor über 15 Jahren gute Erfolge auch auf Barben hatte. Die Beschaffenheit dieser Angelplätze variiert je nach Wasserstand des Rheins. Auf dieser freien Strecke (nicht zwischen den Buhnen) beträgt die Wassertiefe auf 8 bis 11,5 m vom Ufer entfernt je nach Pegelstand 1,20 bis 2,80 m.

Dementsprechend werden für das leicht bis stark verzögerte Fischen ei-/birnenförmige Stromposen von 3 bis 8 gr. benötigt. Wegen evtl. zu fangenden Barben angel ich ab und zu mit einer 8 m Bolo. Dies eher selten und nur bei niedrigen Wasserstand, dann komme ich weit genug von den dicken Steinen am Ufer sowie im Bereich der stärkeren, gleichmäßigen Strömung. Überwiegend fische ich mit einer Steckrute mit Gummizug (mit dem ich auch schon Barben bis 5 Pfd landen konnte) mit einer überwiegenden Länge von 10 m, die ich aber auch auf 11,5 m verlängern kann. Zum Landen der Fische bzw. Neubeködern stecke ich 3 oder 4 Teile ab. Als Hauptschnur verwende ich eine 18er Hochleistungsschnur. Am 14 oder 16er Vorfach kommt ein 14 bis 10er spitzer Haken, der sich nicht so leicht aufbiegen lässt. Durch diese Montagen und mit dem nicht süßen Anfuttermaterial angel ich weitestgehend an den Grundeln vorbei, da sich diese meist ufernah im ruhigen Wasser der Packlage aufhalten.

Außerdem wichtig um die Grundeln zu umangeln ist ein geringer Lebendfutteranteil (Maden/Würmer). Caster, Mais und Angelpellets von 4 mm sollten jedoch in dem Anfütterungsmaterial sein, damit die Fische am Angelplatz gehalten werden. Da der Fischbestand gegenüber von vor 30 Jahren geringer geworden ist, braucht es nicht mehr die Futtermengen wie früher. Da aber viel Anfüttermaterial durch Strömung und Wellenschlag der Schiffe abtreibt, benötige ich für eine ca. 3 bis 4 stündige Session ca. 4 bis 5 l Trockenfutter um die Fische bei Laune zu halten. Grundeln mögen kein scharfes Futter, weshalb ich ca. 3 % Salz sowie herbe Futterzusätze wie Koriander, Cumin, Kurkuma in mein selbst gemischtes Lockfutter, das aus Panier-, Bisquit, Brot-, Zwieback- und Maismehl und Cobra-Melasse besteht, mische. Man kann auch fertige Mischungen von van den Eynde nehmen, die einen hohen Salzanteil enthalten. Vom in 2 bis 3 Schritten gleichmäßig durchnässten Futter werden am Anfang 3 apfelgroße Ballen unter der Rutenspitze geworfen. Danach je nach Wellenschlag und Beißfrequenz alle 3 bis 10 Minuten 1 bis 2 größere, fest gedrückte Ballen nachfüttern. Wenn sich größere Weißfische am Angelplatz einstellen und die Grundeln fast vertreiben, kann der Maden- oder Casteranteil erhöht werden.

Die Fische beißen oft dort wo das Futter am Grund liegt oder auch bis zu 4 m entfernt im Auslauf der Angelbahn. Alande bis 5 Pfd. konnte ich dieses Jahr fangen, diese meist im Auslauf. Außer vielen Rotaugen von denen 50 % über 30 cm lang waren (der größte 43 cm), konnte ich Döbel, kampfstarke Nasen bis 42 cm sowie einen 43iger Rapfen überlisten. Brassen und Barben konnte ich am Rhein mit der Stippe nicht fangen, da ich nicht mit 30 gr Posen getunkt oder mit 15 bis 20 gr. Stromposen stark verzögert bzw. blockiert geangelt habe, denn damit wurden nur Grundeln gefangen. Brassen bis 6 Pfd. konnte ich an der Weser im Bereich von Drakenburg fangen. Ich freue mich im nächsten Jahr meiner alten Liebe, dem Stippfischen, wieder nachzukommen.


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> Und, liebe nordöstliche Ükelnachbarn, lieber @Professor Tinca, lieber @Finke20 und lieber @geomas, ihr wisst, watt datt hier heißt




Das ist ja schön, ich freu mich auf unser Treffen     .


----------



## Astacus74

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Vor rund 45 Jahren fing ich an zu stippen. Am Rhein konnte man damals mit 3 bis 5 m Stippruten mit Stromposen und regelmäßigen Futterballen gespickt mit reichlich Maden in 2 Stunden bis zu 80 Weißfische fangen. Rotaugen um die 100 gr waren die Hauptbeute. An der Ruhr konnte man auf diesen Längen mit gekochten Hanf, Wicken oder Weizen überwiegend Rotaugen, die tlw. bis 500 gr wogen, fangen. Für Brassen musste man damals mit Stippruten um die 9 m angeln um erfolgreich zu sein.
> 
> Irgendwann in den 80iger Jahren wurde die Wasserqualität besser und das Wasser klarer, so dass die Weißfische nicht mehr so ufernah zu fangen waren. Dies war auch auf die mittlerweile in Mode gekommenden Feederangelei, wo manche Experten ihren Köder auf über 70 m hinaus beförderten, zurück zu führen. Durch die verbesserte Wasserqualität und dem vermehrten Angeldruck nahm die Anzahl der Weißfische ab. Dafür konnten im Rhein erstmalig in den 90iger Jahren vermehrt Barben gefangen werden, die ich vorher nur in den schnellfließenden Abschnitten der Weser fangen konnte.
> 
> Anfang des 21. Jahrhundert wurden am Rhein die ersten Grundeln gefangen. Die Poppulation dieser nicht einheimischen Fische konnte sich in den folgenden Jahren explositionsartig vermehren, so dass ich das Stippen mit der Steckrute oder Bolo fast einstellte. Ab und an ging es mit großen Ködern (Käse, große Pellets) und schweren Futterkörben noch auf Barben, große Alande und Großbrassen. In den letzten 3 Jahren haben die Zander den Grundelbestand arg dezimiert.
> 
> Nachdem ich seit meinem ersten Kanada-Wohnmobil-Urlaub2012 das Spinnfischen für mich entdeckte, habe ich das Stippen bis auf die wenigen Vereinsangeln vernachlässigt. In den 80iger Jahren fuhr ich regelmäßig zur Weser/Aue im Bereich zwischen Minden und Drakenburg, (insbesondere im Bereich von Stolzenau) um Weißfische, in Größen von denen man am Rhein und Ruhr nur träumen konnte, zu fangen. Im letzten Jahr fuhr ich erstmalig wieder dorthin um zu stippen.
> 
> Mit Erstaunen stellte ich fest, dass es dort auch massenhaft Grundeln gab. Mein mitfahrender Angelkollege, der nur stationär feederte, fing 3 Tage fast nur Grundeln. Mit meiner Stippe konnte ich ein wenig die Grundeln umangeln und fing mittelgroße Rotaugen und Güstern. Dabei stellte ich fest, je weniger Maden ich fütterte und je weniger ich die eiförmige Strompose verzögerte um so höher war der Weißfischanteil.
> 
> Mit diesen Erkenntnissen ging es Anfang April dieses Jahres an den Rhein, an Angelplätzen an denen ich vor über 15 Jahren gute Erfolge auch auf Barben hatte. Die Beschaffenheit dieser Angelplätze variiert je nach Wasserstand des Rheins. Auf dieser freien Strecke (nicht zwischen den Buhnen) beträgt die Wassertiefe auf 8 bis 11,5 m vom Ufer entfernt je nach Pegelstand 1,20 bis 2,80 m.
> 
> Dementsprechend werden für das leicht bis stark verzögerte Fischen ei-/birnenförmige Stromposen von 3 bis 8 gr. benötigt. Wegen evtl. zu fangenden Barben angel ich ab und zu mit einer 8 m Bolo. Dies eher selten und nur bei niedrigen Wasserstand, dann komme ich weit genug von den dicken Steinen am Ufer sowie im Bereich der stärkeren, gleichmäßigen Strömung. Überwiegend fische ich mit einer Steckrute mit Gummizug (mit dem ich auch schon Barben bis 5 Pfd landen konnte) mit einer überwiegenden Länge von 10 m, die ich aber auch auf 11,5 m verlängern kann. Zum Landen der Fische bzw. Neubeködern stecke ich 3 oder 4 Teile ab. Als Hauptschnur verwende ich eine 18er Hochleistungsschnur. Am 14 oder 16er Vorfach kommt ein 14 bis 10er spitzer Haken, der sich nicht so leicht aufbiegen lässt. Durch diese Montagen und mit dem nicht süßen Anfuttermaterial angel ich weitestgehend an den Grundeln vorbei, da sich diese meist ufernah im ruhigen Wasser der Packlage aufhalten.
> 
> Außerdem wichtig um die Grundeln zu umangeln ist ein geringer Lebendfutteranteil (Maden/Würmer). Caster, Mais und Angelpellets von 4 mm sollten jedoch in dem Anfütterungsmaterial sein, damit die Fische am Angelplatz gehalten werden. Da der Fischbestand gegenüber von vor 30 Jahren geringer geworden ist, braucht es nicht mehr die Futtermengen wie früher. Da aber viel Anfüttermaterial durch Strömung und Wellenschlag der Schiffe abtreibt, benötige ich für eine ca. 3 bis 4 stündige Session ca. 4 bis 5 l Trockenfutter um die Fische bei Laune zu halten. Grundeln mögen kein scharfes Futter, weshalb ich ca. 3 % Salz sowie herbe Futterzusätze wie Koriander, Cumin, Kurkuma in mein selbst gemischtes Lockfutter, das aus Panier-, Bisquit, Brot-, Zwieback- und Maismehl und Cobra-Melasse besteht, mische. Man kann auch fertige Mischungen von van den Eynde nehmen, die einen hohen Salzanteil enthalten. Vom in 2 bis 3 Schritten gleichmäßig durchnässten Futter werden am Anfang 3 apfelgroße Ballen unter der Rutenspitze geworfen. Danach je nach Wellenschlag und Beißfrequenz alle 3 bis 10 Minuten 1 bis 2 größere, fest gedrückte Ballen nachfüttern. Wenn sich größere Weißfische am Angelplatz einstellen und die Grundeln fast vertreiben, kann der Maden- oder Casteranteil erhöht werden.
> 
> Die Fische beißen oft dort wo das Futter am Grund liegt oder auch bis zu 4 m entfernt im Auslauf der Angelbahn. Alande bis 5 Pfd. konnte ich dieses Jahr fangen, diese meist im Auslauf. Außer vielen Rotaugen von denen 50 % über 30 cm lang waren (der größte 43 cm), konnte ich Döbel, kampfstarke Nasen bis 42 cm sowie einen 43iger Rapfen überlisten. Brassen und Barben konnte ich am Rhein mit der Stippe nicht fangen, da ich nicht mit 30 gr Posen getunkt oder mit 15 bis 20 gr. Stromposen stark verzögert bzw. blockiert geangelt habe, denn damit wurden nur Grundeln gefangen. Brassen bis 6 Pfd. konnte ich an der Weser im Bereich von Drakenburg fangen. Ich freue mich im nächsten Jahr meiner alten Liebe, dem Stippfischen, wieder nachzukommen.


Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht, ich find das mit dem scharfen Futter interessant da bei mir an der Elbe jetzt auch die Grundeln am kommen 
sind und wenn man die Plagegeister sich ein wenig vom Hals halten kann ist das schon was wert.
Da werde ich das ausprobieren


Gruß Frank


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> *Ausstechen von Ködern, Angeln mit Brot-Scheibchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Einer der unbestritten besten und billigsten Friedfischköder ist Brot. Weizenbrot/Weißbrot richtig guter Qualität ist heute aber leider schwer zu bekommen und „echtes Handwerks-Bäcker-Brot” fast zu schade zum Verangeln. Billig und in fast jedem Supermarkt verfügbar ist Sandwich-Brot, „Sandwich-Toast” aus Weizen. Ich nehme meist die billigste der angebotenen Sorten*.
> 
> Ein prinzipieller Nachteil des Köders „Brot” ist es, daß er nicht so fest am Haken sitzt wie einige andere Köder.
> Gut und zum Anbeißen schön präsentieren läßt sich Brot in Form von kleinen „Scheibchen”. Und um diese schnell und gleichmäßig aus der Scheibe
> Brot zu gewinnen empfiehlt sich der Einsatz einer Art Stanze. Die Stanzen/„Punches” kann man entweder selber basteln aus Kugelschreibern, Einweg-Plastik-Spritzen oder anderen dünnen hohlen Gegenständen oder man kann sie einfach kaufen.
> Zu kaufen gibt es praktisch zwei Sorten: sehr stabile, die sich auch zum Ausstechen von dickeren, festeren Ködern eignen und dünnwandigere Modelle. Letztere sind meine erste Wahl.
> Hier gibt es zwei Unterarten: die klassischen Bait-Punches haben einen Messingkopf mit einem kleinen seitlichen Schlitz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier ein Bait-Punch von Middy, bitte entschuldigt den schlechten Knoten des „Foto-Haken-Models”.
> Durch den Schlitz wird die Hakenspitze geführt und so die ausgestochene Mini-Brotscheibe angeködert.
> Typischerweise werden die Brotscheiben auf einem kleinen Holzbrettchen plaziert und darauf ausgestochen.
> Diese Bait Punches oder Bread Punches kommen meist als Set mit verschieden abgestuften Durchmessern.
> Es gibt sie von Herstellern wie Drennan, Middy, Fox Matrix und anderen Firmen.
> Die Stipper alter Schule nutzen teilweise winzige Brot-Scheibchen von 3mm oder so.
> 
> In der Praxis bevorzuge ich deutlich größere Brotscheibchen als Köder - oft so zwischen 10 und 12mm.
> Dafür nutze ich zum Ausstechen einen anderen Typ Punch und zwar welche mit „Ausdrücker” (Plunger).
> Solche gibt es ebenfalls von diversen Firmen wie Preston, Matrix, Guru oder Ringers. Auch die kommen als Set,
> manchmal wie bei Preston und Guru auch im Kit mit einer Plastikbox zum Frischhalten des Köders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier das Teil von Preston. In das große Fach kommt typischerweise ne Scheibe Brot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier ein praktisches und sehr kompaktes Set von Guru (gibt es alternativ auch mit Box).
> 
> Mittlerweile am liebsten nutze ich die schwimmenden Plastik-Punches von Ringers.
> Die kommen als Set von 7 oder 8mm und 11mm, sind quietschbunt (praktisch!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11mm-Plastik-Punch von Ringers, hier mit einem „Teigstecher” aus der FoPu-Abteilung.
> 
> Ausstecher wie der obere eignen sich auch für dickere und festere Köder. Bestes Beispiel mag ne dicke Scheibe Frühstücksfleisch sein.
> Punches dieser Art gibt es von vielen Anbietern. Robust sind sie - Nachteil ist, daß man den ausgestochenen Köder häufig nicht unbeschädigt aus dem „Rohr” bekommt - man muß mit irgendwas (Stift...) nachschieben.
> 
> 
> 
> Nochmal zum Brot: ein weiterer Nachteil dieses wunderbaren Köders ist, daß die ausgestochenen Scheibchen nicht alle gleich sind vom Auftrieb her. Deshalb empfiehlt es sich, eher den Kernbereich des Brotes als Hakenköder zu nutzen. Am Rand ist das Brot schwimmfähiger und das Gewicht das Hakens reicht oft nicht mehr aus, um den Köder sinken zu lassen. Da bin ich oft reingefallen. Auch einige Brotsorten („Butter-Toast” fällt mir gerade ein) treiben auf wie ein Korken. Natürlich läßt sich der Auftrieb auch nutzen, wenn man mag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man kann auch Brotscheibchen am Haar fischen, funktioniert prima.
> Dazu sind Quickstops/Speedstops am Haar praktisch.
> 
> Ist ein beliebter Winterköder bei den britischen Matchanglern (auf Karpfen an den dort üblichen Teichen).
> Die fischen das Brot bewußt auftreibend an einer ganz leichten Grundmontage.
> Mit etwas Probieren kann man super auftreibende Brot/Kruste-Kombinationen basteln. Youtube ist voll mit entsprechenden Videos.
> Dabei zu beachten: das Brot in den britischen Angelvideos ist anders als das hier erhältliche Brot.
> 
> 
> Beim Angeln im Fluß füttere ich gerne mit „Liquidized Bread”, also das Sandwich-Toast direkt aus der Tüte mit der Moulinette zerhäckselt.
> Liquidized steht bei den Briten in der Küche für „zerhäckselt”, hat was das Brot betrifft nichts mit dem Verflüssigen zu tun.
> Dieses Liquidized Bread führe ich meist in einer Tüte mit, füttere kleine Ballen oder gepreßte Kugeln davon per Hand/mit dem Katapult oder tue es ein einen kleinen Futterkorb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winziger Drahtfutterkorb mit grob gehäckseltem Sandwichtoast, meist häcksele ich feiner.
> 
> Mit der Haken- und Ködergröße kann man nach Lust und Laune (auch der Laune der Fische) experimentieren.
> Bei der ganz feinen Grundangelei hier am Fluß nebenan nutze ich meist relativ große aber dünndrahtige Haken (Größe 8 - 14)
> mit Brotscheibchen von 10-12mm Durchmesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die ausgestanzten und anfangs oft platten Scheibchen entfalten sich im Wasser und sehen dann wunderbar „fluffig” aus.
> 
> Nach ein paar Minuten ohne Biß sollte man checken, ob das Brot noch sitzt und neu beködern.
> Wenn es läuft sind 5 Minuten ohne Biß aber ohnehin selten, die Bisse kommen oft noch beim Absinken oder kurz danach.
> Und übrigens auch gerne bei Wellenschlag durch vorbeifahrende Boote.
> 
> GANZ WICHTIG: das Brot zum Ausstanzen muß von der Konsistenz her frisch sein - also leicht zäh und etwas pappig, auf gar keinen Fall zu trocken.
> Also am besten in ner Plastetüte oder „Punch-Box” aufbewahren.
> 
> Mit anderen zum Ausstechen geeigneten Ködern angelte ich bislang selten, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung.
> Bewährt hat sich das Ausstechen auf jeden Fall bei der Angelei mit Frühstücksfleich aus der Dose.
> 
> 
> *) erst spät habe ich begriffen, daß das teure Super-Sandwich-Brot besser geeignet ist zum Angeln mit großen Flocken,
> die von Hand um/an den Haken gedrückt werden; zum Ausstechen ist das billige Sandwichtoast super


Vielen, vielen Dank lieber geomas für diese fantastischen Ausführungen. Ich denke, dass du mich spätestens damit zum Antasten überzeugt hast 
Im Frühjahr werden ich wohl ab und dann zum Feedern mal ein Scheibchen Brot mitnehmen und an den bekannten Plätzen mal Vertrauen zum Köder aufbauen.

Zwei Fragen stellen sich mir noch. Ist es für den Anfang zum Testen unbedingt notwenig sich einen solchen Ausstecher zuzulegen oder kann man sich das Stück auch beispielsweise mit einem Messer zurechtschneiden? Meiner Meinung nach könnte dabei das Problem auftreten, dass das Brot weniger komprimiert wird. Macht das einen Unterschied? Wahrscheinlich im Aufrieb oder?
Zum anderen bin ich der Meinung hier vor einiger Zeit gelesen zu haben, dass man Toastbrot zum Angeln einfrieren kann. Ist das für diese Brotverwendung möglich?


----------



## geomas

Hallo Niklas32 , ohne Ausstecher gehts auch. Ich würde aber empfehlen, irgendein „dünnes hohles rundes Teil” aus dem Haushalt zu suchen und damit auszustanzen. Also ein alter Kugelschreiber, eine Einwegspritze, die mit nem scharfen Teppichmesser vorne abgeschnitten wurde oder vielleicht sogar ein Teil von einer alten Angelrute von etwa 8-12mm Durchmesser. Da sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Manche Angler nehmen eine Scheibe Sandwichtoast, packen es in eine Plastiktüte und setzen sich zum „Plattmachen” drauf. Dann könnte man das Brot auch mit ner Schere zuschneiden.
Einfrieren - müßte gehen, habe ich selbst aus Platzgründen im Tiefkühlfach noch nicht praktiziert.


----------



## Niklas32

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. 
Der Platz im Eisfach sollte reichen. Das werde ich also mal probieren. Sonst weiß ich mit dem Toast nämlich nicht viel anzufangen.


----------



## Tobias85

Wunderbare Zusammenfassung des bread-punchens, geomas!

Beim Einfrieren bin ich skeptisch, das macht glaube ich was mit der Stärke im Brot und beeinflusst dadurch sicher die Konsistenz/Klebrigkeit. Aber ich habs nie selbst ausprobiert. Wollte das nicht irgendein Ükel mal ne Testreihe starten?
Zusammendrücken: Anfangs hab ich das Toast auch extrem stak komprimiert, aber ab einem gewissen Punkt quillt es dann nicht mehr auf. Deswegen entferne ich mittlerweile nur noch den Rand (wenn ich motiviert genug dazu bin) und walze die Scheiben einmal mit einem Nudelholz flach. Lieber etwas zu locker als zu fest, am Wasser kann man immer noch mit dem Finger etwas nachdrücken. Idealerweise grade so stark, dass die Flocke nicht mehr schwimmt, die richtige Konsistenz hat man am Wasser eh ganz schnell gefunden.

DUSpinner: Danke fürs teilen deiner Anti-Grundel-Taktiken, hochinteressant!


----------



## Hecht100+

Meine Frau friert verschiedene Brote immer portionsweise ein, darunter auch Toastbrot von der goldenen Marke. Nach dem Auftauen ist für uns kein Unterschied zu frischem Scheiben zu bemerken. Und für Schwimmbrot nehme ich immer schon angetoastete Scheiben, die haben eine fester Oberfläche. Ob das beim Ausstechen aber einen Unterschied macht, weiß ich nicht, da ich lieber aus Brot mir einen Teig mache und den dann um den Haken knete.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Um das Toastbrot etwas haltbarer am Haken zu machen, ist es hilfreich, eine Scheibe zunächst in der Mikrowelle heiß zu machen. Durch die Hitze wird die Konsistenz etwas zäher. Anliegend lege ich die Brotscheibe in eine Tüte und bearbeitete es wie von Tobi empfohlen, mit einem Nudelholz.


----------



## Slappy

Danke geomas, sehr schön beschrieben 

Danke DUSpinner , das mit dem würzigen Futter muss ich mal ausprobieren. Bei uns gibt es mehr Grundeln als Steine im Wasser. Und die gehen auf jede Form von Hakenköder....


----------



## DUSpinner

Slappy schrieb:


> Danke geomas, sehr schön beschrieben
> 
> Danke DUSpinner , das mit dem würzigen Futter muss ich mal ausprobieren. Bei uns gibt es mehr Grundeln als Steine im Wasser. Und die gehen auf jede Form von Hakenköder....


Slappy, du musst nicht nur den Faktor "würziges Futter" zur Reduzierung der Grundelfänge, sondern alle in meinem Beitrag genannten Dinge (leicht über Grund treibenden Köder, nicht in der Packlage - sondern auf Kies/Sandboden Angeln, anfangs wenige bis keine Maden füttern und erst wenn Großfisch am Angelplatz die Grundeln verdrängen, den Maden und Casteranteil erhöhen) berücksichtigen. Selbst dies klappt nicht immer zu 100 %. Sowohl am Rhein als auch an der Weser hatte ich trotz meiner beschriebenen Maßnahmen Tage dabei, an denen die Grundelfänge überwiegten.


----------



## Slappy

Absolut. 
Auf Maden und Co verzichte ich komplett. Bei meinem Gewässer handelt es sich um die Wetzlarer Lahn. Da sind die Grundeln überall.... Egal wo man hin wirft. Deine Tips gepaart mir ein paar anderen die ich bereits bekommen habe, könnte es eventuell doch noch was werden hier.


----------



## daci7

DUSpinner 
Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen! An der Futterkomposition muss ich offensichtlich noch arbeiten, wobei ich kein Wettkampffischer bin und daher auf die letzten 20%, die ja bekanntlich 80% der Arbeit ausmachen, verzichten.
Mein Futter ist im Prinzip immer basierend auf einer einfachen Flussmischung plus Fischmehl und Lehm zum beschweren und abdunkeln.
Ich fütter am Rhein (Niederrhein) mittlerweile beim Feedern von Anfang an viel Maden - also immer proportional zum Futter ca 1l Maden auf 4/5l Grundfutter, zusammen mit anderen Partikeln wie Pellets und Mais. Ich fische zu 90% auf Kies und nicht in/direkt an der Packung. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass oft stationäre Köder (schwerer Korb) wenige aber größere Fische bringen wohingegen Rollkörbe oder auch treibende Köder an der Bolo teilweise in einem Grundelinferno enden.
Meine Theorie dazu ist, dass die Grundeln auf freier Fläche hinter den wenigen größeren Steinen recht stationär stehen und nach allem schnappen, was vorbeitreibt, wohingegen die großen Fische aktiv über den Platz wandern und suchen. Besonders daher ist Aroma und noch mehr die Farbe für mich extrem wichtig - rot muss immer am Köder sein und farbige Partikel/Maden im Futter.
Ich werd da im nächsten Jahr mal weiter experimentieren, aber dieses Jahr habe ich am rollenden Korb lieber Köder gefischt, die keine Geundeln ansprechen (Pellets, Dumbels, Mais).
PS: vielen Dank auch an geomas für das teilen der Breadpunch Trickkiste! Da der Rhein gerade rapide nach oben geht, werde ich am Freitag wohl an meinen geliebten Altarm gehen - genauer an einen Teil, der nur durch eine neue Fischtreppe mit dem Altrhein und damit dem Rhein verbunden ist. Somit ist der Pegel mehr oder weniger stabil und ich hoffe auf Rotaugen und eventuell einen Überraschungsgast! Zur Matche werd ich dann wohl mal ne kleine Picker und ein bisschen Brot mitnehmen und antesten.
Groetjes
David

Hier ist die neue Fischtreppe 






und hier geht der Altarm los, den ich mein hausgewässer nenne 





Bin gerade mal mit den Kindern vorbei spaziert.


----------



## DUSpinner

daci7 schrieb:


> DUSpinner
> Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen! An der Futterkomposition muss ich offensichtlich noch arbeiten, wobei ich kein Wettkampffischer bin und daher auf die letzten 20%, die ja bekanntlich 80% der Arbeit ausmachen, verzichten.
> Mein Futter ist im Prinzip immer basierend auf einer einfachen Flussmischung plus Fischmehl und Lehm zum beschweren und abdunkeln.
> Ich fütter am Rhein (Niederrhein) mittlerweile beim Feedern von Anfang an viel Maden - also immer proportional zum Futter ca 1l Maden auf 4/5l Grundfutter, zusammen mit anderen Partikeln wie Pellets und Mais. Ich fische zu 90% auf Kies und nicht in/direkt an der Packung. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass oft stationäre Köder (schwerer Korb) wenige aber größere Fische bringen wohingegen Rollkörbe oder auch treibende Köder an der Bolo teilweise in einem Grundelinferno enden.
> Meine Theorie dazu ist, dass die Grundeln auf freier Fläche hinter den wenigen größeren Steinen recht stationär stehen und nach allem schnappen, was vorbeitreibt, wohingegen die großen Fische aktiv über den Platz wandern und suchen. Besonders daher ist Aroma und noch mehr die Farbe für mich extrem wichtig - rot muss immer am Köder sein und farbige Partikel/Maden im Futter.
> Ich werd da im nächsten Jahr mal weiter experimentieren, aber dieses Jahr habe ich am rollenden Korb lieber Köder gefischt, die keine Geundeln ansprechen (Pellets, Dumbels, Mais).
> PS: vielen Dank auch an geomas für das teilen der Breadpunch Trickkiste! Da der Rhein gerade rapide nach oben geht, werde ich am Freitag wohl an meinen geliebten Altarm gehen - genauer an einen Teil, der nur durch eine neue Fischtreppe mit dem Altrhein und damit dem Rhein verbunden ist. Somit ist der Pegel mehr oder weniger stabil und ich hoffe auf Rotaugen und eventuell einen Überraschungsgast! Zur Matche werd ich dann wohl mal ne kleine Picker und ein bisschen Brot mitnehmen und antesten.
> Groetjes
> David
> 
> Hier ist die neue Fischtreppe
> Anhang anzeigen 394140
> 
> 
> und hier geht der Altarm los, den ich mein hausgewässer nenne
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394141
> 
> Bin gerade mal mit den Kindern vorbei spaziert.


----------



## DUSpinner

*Daci7   *Ich bin seit 30 Jahren kein Wettfischer mehr, war allerdings rd. 12 Jahre ein sehr erfolgreicher Matchangler. Hiervon profitiere ich beim Stipp-/ und Feederangeln, letzteres welches ich in ab Mitte der 90iger Jahren am Rhein ausübte. Deine Erfahrungen mit einem schweren Futterkorb, welcher in der Strömung liegen bleibt uns so weniger Grundeln mit sich bringt, teile ich. Hiermit konnte ich große Brassen, Barben, Rotaugen , Alande und leider auch Grundeln fangen. Da ich früher überwiegend mit van den Eynde Fertigfuttermischungen, die ich auch mit gelben oder roten Partikeln aufpimmte, gefischt habe, waren meine Grundel Fänge im Vergleich zu anderen Anglern geringer. Dies führe ich auf den hohen Salzanteil in diesen Mischungen zurück. In deinem Anfuttermaterial hast du nach deinen Angaben Fischmehl drin. Also auch eher herb als süß. 
Ein Angelfreund schwört auf Strawberry Adjektiv von van den Eynde. Hiermit würden Grundeln ebenfalls nicht angezogen. Muss ich demnächst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## geomas

Spannend, die Berichte von der Angelei im großen Strom!
Für mich aber zu aufwändig - Elbe und Oder sind von Rostock aus nicht so schnell zu erreichen.
Also bleibe ich vorerst bei den Gewässern im 1-Stunde-mit-dem-Auto-Radius. Immerhin gibts davon genug und auch eine rechte breite Auswahl.
Und zum Thema Grundeln: ich habe hier erst eine einzige gefangen und eine weitere an der Elbe (beim Coaching von/mit/durch Fantastic Fishing ).
Also kann ich entspannt sagen, daß ich bereits mehr Döbel 50/Ü50 gefangen habe als Grundeln.

Stichwort Auswahl: ich habe heute dem riesigen lokalen Angelladen einen Besuch abgestattet und mich - die Maske tief ins Gesicht gezogen - in der FoPu-Abteilung umgesehen. Denn dort standen die armen Drennan-Posen. Habe die Crystal-Avons erlöst und aus dieser unerfreulichen Umgebung befreit.
Auf die Empfehlung vom Professor hin wanderten noch Dips aus dem Karpfenbereich in den Einkaufskorb, um Brotflocken zu tunken. Habe 1x „Robin Red Garlic” und 1x irgendwas mit Leber erworben. Mal sehen, ob die Döbel drauf fliegen.

Hier beginnt es so ganz langsam zu tauen - vielleicht ist morgen ne kurze Session drin.


PS: eine der befreiten Drennan-Avon-Crystals entpuppte sich als „Fox” Avon-Pose. Die stand wohl ne Weile im Laden - Fox ist ja schon vor ner halben Ewigkeit (2008?) aus dem Specialist-Sektor ausgestiegen (von ein paar Barben-Sachen abgesehen) .


----------



## Captain_H00k

Erstmal frohe Weihnachten nachträglich von mir in die Runde,ihr habt ja scheinbar alles die Festtage genießen können.
Und ein sagenhaftes Petri an all die, die letzte Zeit noch fangen konnten !
Es soll ja wohl zum Jahreswechsel zumindest bei uns in der Ecke mit richtig angenehmen Temperaturen zu rechnen sein,habe von 10°C+ gelesen 
Bin mal gespannt wie die Fische da reagieren,zudem steigt bei uns der Rheinpegel aktuell auch wieder auf ein gutes Level !


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Also kann ich entspannt sagen, daß ich bereits mehr Döbel 50/Ü50 gefangen habe als Grundeln.


Neid ist für mich eigentlich kein Thema - aber es gibt so Augenblicke, da begreife ich was die Leute meinen, wenn sie so Sachen sagen wie "Ich platze gleich vor Neid"....


----------



## geomas

#grundeln

Ernsthaft: im kommenden Jahr möchte ich mal erkunden, wo „in meiner Warnow” sich die Biester herumtreiben oder eben auch nicht.
Ich war mal ein paar Kilometer flußabwärts, also schon deutlich in Ostsee-Nähe, dabei, als ein älterer Herr Grundeln wie am Schnürchen stippte.
Aber da (Stadtteil Schmarl) ist der Warnowgrund anders als in meiner direkten Nachbarschaft und es „riecht auch schon salziger”.


----------



## Minimax

Bei mir sind die Grundeln eigentlich überall in den Kanälen und Kanalähnlichen Flüssen vertreten. Ich glaube aber das die Situation auch eine Dynamik aufweist. Z.B. fing ich erst 2021 meinen erste in der Stadtspree Angelkumpel und ich hatten sie wesentlich früher erwartet. Mal sehen wann sie ein ernsthaftes Ärgernis werden. Eine Kanalstelle, hingegen, die in den letzten Jahren innerhalb von 30minuten eine 2 Personenpfanne liefern konnte, war dieses Jahr verwaist, hingegen ist ein Abschnitt eines anderen Kanals dieses Jahr erstmalig kaum mehr vernünftig zu beangeln durch eine Grundelexplosion im Ufer Bereich. 4m weiter hinaus, jenseits der Steinpackung, ist hingegen Weissfischland.
Es kommt also sehr auf den Untergrund an, und je monotoner und linearer ein Gewässer ist, desto stärker der impact und sie Chancen der Grundeln.

Sie sind auch in meinem Flüsschen. Dort haben sie aber nur in den breiten, steingepackten und Monotonen Abschnitten eine Chance. Ein Gutes Beispiel ist der Abschnitt an der Brücke mit den Christbaumkugeln. Dort schlängelt es sich als Sandgeprägtes Tieflandflüsschen krauteich und gemächlich durch die Wiesen, von Grundeln keine Spur. Lediglich an einer Stelle genau an der Brücke, befindet sich ein ca. 10m Trümmerfeld aus kleineren und größeren Betonbrocken.* Dort, und nur dort, kann man Grundeln fangen, 1m  stromauf/ab ist der Spuk vorbei.
Ich würde daher sagen: Je naturnäher, diverser und kleinräumiger organisiert ein Gewässer ist, desto resilienter ist es gegenüber den kolonisationsbestrebungen der kleinen pontischen Plagegeister.
Hg
Minimax


*Entstanden ca. 1945 aus ernsthaften Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen einigen minderjährigen bzw. berenteten Vertretern des Deutschen Reichs und den zu Recht sehr verärgerten und entschlossenen Gentlemen der Roten Armee.
Irgendwelche Irren betreiben genau dort Magnetfischen. Ich rechne täglich mit einer plötzlichen und gründlichen Änderung der Gewässertopographie. Ein schöner tiefer dort Gumpen käme mir nicht ungelegen.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Irren betreiben genau dort Magnetfischen. Ich rechne täglich mit einer plötzlichen und gründlichen Änderung der Gewässertopographie. Ein schöner tiefer dort Gumpen käme mir nicht ungelegen.


Das hätte was solange es keine ernsthaften Verletzungen gibt, obwohl tiefer Gumpen da gehört schon was dazu.

Nun zu meinem Ziegenbartdöbelprojekt, um es kurz zu machen, ich bin als Schneider heim nicht mal ein Zupfer.






Gewässer Jeetzel unterhalb Siel/Speertor an der Feuerwehrslipe, ca. 4-5m Randeis, steigendes Wasser, Lufttemperatur 2° zuerst mit Nieselregen
dann trocken und zum Schluß aufsteigender Nebel mit "Kriechkälte" die so schön durch sämtliche Klamotten kriecht.
Gefischt habe ich so wie ich es eigentlich nicht mache fast aus dem Auto heraus hat sich heute mal so ergeben.
Ich stand direkt neben der Slipe von der Feuerwehr.




Versucht habe ich es mit Wurm kurz vor der Steinpackung und dann eine Mittig und andere Seite vor den Dalben nun ja mal schauen ob ich es da
noch mal Versuche oder wieder an die Stelle unterhalb der Brücke...oder einfach stumpf wieder dieselbe Stelle... oder doch andere Köder
Fragen über Fragen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So langsam legt sich die Dunkelheit über den Fluss. Ich will es heute mal im Hauptstrom auf Q-Fische probieren.


----------



## Minimax

coole Aktion, Astacus74 , bleib dran, und dem lieben Wuemmehunter wünsche ich für heute abend viel Glück!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fisch, Füsch … bei 2Grad Wassertemperatur ist der erste Fisch am Band. Leider nicht der Zielfisch.


----------



## daci7

Aber stattlich, für nen Kauli!


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Fisch, Füsch … bei 2Grad Wassertemperatur ist der erste Fisch am Band. Leider nicht der Zielfisch.


und watt fürn schöner  mach weiter da geht noch was



Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Etwas Gemütlichkeit in kalter Nacht…


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Etwas Gemütlichkeit in kalter Nacht…
> Anhang anzeigen 394306


Schön Stephan, du bist ja auch ein Liebhaber der gepflegten Wohnkultur....!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Zielfisch!!!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zielfisch!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 394307
> Anhang anzeigen 394308


Das ist ja schon fast eine Sensation. Petri mein Lieber. Ich freue mich für dich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zielfisch!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 394307
> Anhang anzeigen 394308


Wümme, Du Teufelskerl!


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zielfisch!!!


Na ein dickes Petri Heil dem glorreichen Fänger   das macht Hoffnung auf mehr da macht das warten gleich wieder mehr Spaß
ich drück dir die Daumen....



Gruß Frank


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Zielfisch!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 394307
> Anhang anzeigen 394308


Das ist ja der Hammer, Stephan! Congratulations...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N'abend geschätzte Ükel-Runde, ich bin wieder glücklich Zuhause. Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Petris zum Q-Fisch. Leider ist es bei einem geblieben, wenngleich ich noch einen kräftigen Biss auf der Fischfetzenrute hatte. Aber der Kamerad hat lediglich den Fetzen vom Haken gerissen und ward nicht wieder bemerkt. Q-Fisch und Kaulbarsch habe ich auf Tauwurm gefangen, allerdings nicht direkt im Hauptstrom, sondern an der Strömungskante eines Buhnenfeldes. Der Hauptstrom war für mich heute nicht beangelbar. Selbst mein schwerstes Noppenblei in der Box (immerhin 150 gr) ist munter durch die Gegend gehoppelt.
 Was gibt es sonst noch zu berichten? Es scheint unter der Wasseroberfläche selbst bei den lausigen Wassertemperaturen viel mehr los zu sein, als wir es mitunter vermuten. Zum einen war ein größerer Raubfisch im Buhnenfeld lautstark am rauben und gejagt wird ja üblicherweise Fisch, der auch vorhanden ist. Darüber hinaus beobachte ich schon seit einigen Tagen haubentaucherähnliche Vögel sowie jede Menge Kormorane, die im Hauptstrom tauchen. Da machen sie sicherlich auch nicht, weil es ihr Hobby ist. Es muss also noch einiges an Fisch in der Strömung unterwegs sein. 
Ansonsten habe ich es einmal mehr genossen, mit dem Rad zum Angeln zu fahren, wenngleich ich mit dem Auto auf die Buhne, von der aus ich heute gefischt habe, hätte fahren können. Aber Rad ist irgendwie geiler. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich dieses Privileg früher nicht hatte, sondern immer das Auto nehmen musste. 
Alles in allem war es ein richtig geiler Angeltag mit Feuer, Bratwurst und sogar etwas Fisch. Für dieses Jahr war es das übrigens mit der Angelei für mich. Das nächste Mal geht es zum Neujahrsangeln. Und auch dann zählt wieder die Devise: Hauptsache Fisch!


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil zum Zielfisch und dessen stacheliger „Vorhut”, lieber Stephan! Und danke für die schönen stimmungsvollen Fotos und den Bericht!!


Danke auch Dir, Frank, für das Teilen Deiner Impressionen von der Jagd auf den Süßwasserdorsch.


----------



## Tobias85

Wunderbar Stephan, ganz herzliches Petri zum verdienten Lohn deiner Ausdauer!


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Leider ist es bei einem geblieben, wenngleich ich noch einen kräftigen Biss auf der Fischfetzenrute hatte. Aber der Kamerad hat lediglich den Fetzen vom Haken gerissen und ward nicht wieder bemerkt.



Aber besser als gestern du hattest ja auch nichts und bei mir war ja auch nüscht,nicht mal nen Zupfer




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der Hauptstrom war für mich heute nicht beangelbar. Selbst mein schwerstes Noppenblei in der Box (immerhin 150 gr) ist munter durch die Gegend gehoppelt



Tröste dich ich habe es sogar schon mit 180gr Kralle probiert aber wenn da die Strömung voll drauf geht ist Schluß mit lustig, immerhin kannst du
mit rund 6kmh Strömmungsgeschwindigkeit rechnen.




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus beobachte ich schon seit einigen Tagen haubentaucherähnliche Vögel



Das könnten Gänsesäger gewesen sein https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gänsesäger




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal geht es zum Neujahrsangeln. Und auch dann zählt wieder die Devise: Hauptsache Fisch!



Dann mal schon ein dickes Petri Heil vorweg.


Gruß Frank



Ps. Danke Georg nächstes Jahr geht es wieder auf Ziegenbartdöbel, dies Jahr ist leider Schluß


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke für den Link, Astacus74. Genau die sind es! Von den Gänsesägern sind zur Zeit etliche bei uns unterwegs. Hübsche Vögel.


----------



## geomas

Hier waren es Zwergtaucher (also Vögel meine ich) und Wasserrallen, die aktiv waren - von den üblichen Verdächtigen abgesehen.


----------



## geomas

Heute wurde es nicht mit der Angelei am Fluß nebenan - zu viel Eis ist noch auf dem Wasser.
Und ein paar beangelbare eisfreie Stellen gefielen mir aus anderen Gründen nicht.

Morgen soll es nochmals deutlich wärmer werden und im Prinzip habe ich Zeit bis gegen 17 Uhr nochwas. Es nervt total, daß ich wegen eines Jobs am Abend noch keine Rückmeldung habe - ob oder ob nicht, Frage der Modalitäten und so. Wenn alles klar wäre - tja, dann stünde einem Ausflug ins Reich der Dickkköpfe nichts im Wege. Aber die Ungewißheit nervt.
Habe eben immerhin die Ruten klargemacht - eine 13ft Posenrute und eine leichte Grundrute von 12ft. Mit der Posenrute habe ich noch keinen Döbel fangen können, mit der Grundrute fing ich einst meinen „Chub” Nr. 1.

Ach ja - die montierten Rollen sind beide von Thomas. Eine von ihnen hatte bereits Döbel-Kontakt, die andere noch nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Für dieses Jahr war es das übrigens mit der Angelei für mich. Das nächste Mal geht es zum Neujahrsangeln. Und auch dann zählt wieder die Devise: Hauptsache Fisch!



Nochmal ganz herzliches Petri zum Q-Fisch, du rettest die Ziegenbartdöbelehre des Ükels -wobei schon der Versuch allein mucho respecto verdient lieber Astacus74.
Ich seh für mich auch keine realistische Chance mehr, es auf die geheimnisvollen Kaltwasserliebhaber in diesem Jahr zu versuchen. 
Aber, inschallah, vielleicht reicht morgen die Fitness für einen Besuch um die Mittagszeit am Wasser.

Ich freu mich übrigens schon sehr auf das Ükel-Neujahrs-Angeln. Es haben sich ja schon einige angekündigt, und wir werden gemeinsam am Wasser sitzen und das neue Angeljahr willkommen heissen, auch wenn unsere Swims ein Stückchen auseinanderliegen.
Wer weiss, vielleicht gibts am 1.1. schon die ersten Meldungen für den Ükel-Cup?


----------



## Captain_H00k

Wie immer ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger !!!
Wahnsinn was ihr hier alle in der quasi off season noch aus dem Wasser zaubert


----------



## Minimax

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> off season


Was ist das?


----------



## Captain_H00k

Minimax ,das ist genau die richtige Einstellung,dafür ist der Ükel wohl berüchtigt 
Ne ernsthaft,ich kenne viel zu viele Leute die sich gerade was Ansitz & Friedfische angeht, im Winter gar nicht ans Wasser trauen.
Und hier gibts quasi permanent Aktion und auch noch Fänge dazu.Dafür muss ich einfach immer mal wieder meinen Respekt bekunden.
Ich weiß ja,so schön die Bilder dann hier auch sind,da steckt richtig Arbeit & Herzblut hinter,bei allen die sich unter diesen Umständen noch den Aufwand machen.Deswegen wirklich Hut ab !!!
Ich bin da im Vergleich eher im Chicken Mode,und mache wenn dann mal kurze Stops um die Räuber zu ärgern,sowas kann man rinfach nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Astacus74

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was ihr hier alle in der quasi off season noch aus dem Wasser zaubert


 Na off season ist wenn die Fische nicht fressen  
eigentlich geht immer was außer man sitzt am falschen Platz mit falschen Köder zur falschen Zeit



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Ich glaube, die Winterangelei ist ja für einige nicht unbedingt eine Frage des Wollens, sondern des nicht-anders-Könnens. Einige müssen, 
müssen auch unter diesen ungemütlichen Bedingungen ans Wasser. sonst gehts ihnen nicht gut.
Ich hatte für die Woche viel Angelei geplant, und war nun leider gezwungen, zu Haus zu bleiben hier das Ergebnis:
Mein Fell ist stumpf und glanzlos geworden, ich ernähre mich von seltsamen Krümeln und alten Weingummis aus der Couchritze, und die Götter mögen mir verzeihen, ich schaue Profi-Blinker-Videos. Mrs. M. rümpft demonstrativ das Näßchen und macht ständig irgendwelche Wasser-Seife-Zahnpasta-Anspielungen.
Herrje, ein frostiges, graues ordentliches Abschneidern bei Graupel und Niesel, gerne auch mit Rutenbruch wäre eine Erlösung für mich.


----------



## Slappy

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und der Ükel rennt ohne eine Pause 

Petri an alle die am Wasser waren, egal ob erfolgreich oder nicht.   

Oh ehrenwerter Herr Minimax , hat es sie doch härter erwischt wie erhofft? 

Am Neujahrsfischen werde auch ich teilnehmen. Aber erst ab ca. 14 Uhr da ich in den Morgenstunden arbeiten muss.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> ich schaue Profi-Blinker-Videos. Mrs. M. rümpft demonstrativ das Näßchen und macht ständig irgendwelche Wasser-Seife-Zahnpasta-Anspielungen.
> Herrje, ein frostiges, graues ordentliches Abschneidern bei Graupel und Niesel, gerne auch mit Rutenbruch wäre eine Erlösung für mich.


Poor poor Devil.....
Dann hoffe ich mal dass Du dich schnell erholst.
Die arme Missus - muss schlimm sein, wenn sich der Verwesungsgeruch des leidenden Anglers langsam durchs Haus verbreitet..


----------



## geomas

Nieselregen, Dunst und klamme Finger. Den ersten Biss hab ich vergeigt, Biss Nummer zwo brachte einen Johnny von Mitte 40. Brotflocken am Haar hinter einem 10er QM1. Habe eben etwas flussabwärts gefüttert und die Posenrute klar gemacht. Zweieinhalb Stunden hab ich hier noch.


PS: erste Drift der Avon-Pose an der 13ft Posenrute mit Rolle von Thomas. - Tada - etwa endvierziger Dickschädel (so einer bin ich auch).


----------



## geomas

Angeln fetzt!


----------



## geomas

Die Posenrute führt gegen die Grundrute mit 3:1. Aktuell fische  ich letztere. Eben kamen Eisvogel, Kormoran und Silberreiher vorbei.
Die wollen sich bestimmt ein paar Tricks von mir abschauen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Die Posenrute führt gegen die Grundrute mit 3:1.


So soll es sein...
Sehr schön...


----------



## geomas

Es blieb bei 4 Döbeln. Nach der Arbeit, irgendwann im Jahre 2021 schreibe ich nen kleinen Bericht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es blieb bei 4 Döbeln?! Mein Gott, ich bin in diesem Jahr auf keine 4 Döbel gekommen und Du räumst die an einem Nachmittag im Dezember ab. Ein ganz herzliches Petri, lieber Geo.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es blieb bei 4 Döbeln?! Mein Gott, ich bin in diesem Jahr auf keine 4 Döbel gekommen



Ich habe in diesem Jahr 12 GESEHEN.....


----------



## Slappy

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe in diesem Jahr 12 GESEHEN.....


Aber hier wurden doch viel mehr gepostet


----------



## Minimax

Poah, lieber geomas , was für eine tolle Strecke, ein vielfaches Petri!
Ich hingegen blieb heute fischlos, wie ich annahm aus triftigen Gründen, aber vor diesem prachtvollen Hintergrund fürchte ich, daß ich einfach nicht hart genug geangelt habe.

Ich konnte keinen Fischkontakt verzeichnen, weder auf Tulip, noch auf Flocke und selbst nicht auf Made/Caster an kleinem Haken.

Mein Flüsschen präsentierte sich heute extrem abweisend, und es war klar, das wenige Stunden zuvor noch wesentlich mehr Wasser drin war, und viel kaltes Wasser durch Eis gebunden war:





Durch die milden Temperaturen schmolz dies natürlich ab, und die Warme Luft über dem kalten Wasser ergab eine herrliche Waschküche, streng begrenzt auf die Gewässerfläche:




Es war ein einziges Geschmelze, hinzu kam ein etwas unangenehmer Regen,  und das machte sich auch im Wasser bemerkbar:




Tja, schätze wenn in 48h kein Wunder geschieht, dann wird das Ükel-Neujahrsangeln für mich nicht unbedingt ein Festival der Bisse!    

Herzlich 
Euer
Mini


----------



## Tobias85

Ohje, das sind schauderliche Temperaturen, die da angezeigt werden. Bei mir geht die Lufttemperatur dieses Jahr nicht mehr unter 12 Grad, die fast durchgefrorenen Kübel im Garten sind alle schon längst wieder aufgetaut und vom Himmel segelt langsam aber kontinuierlich eine lauwarme Pracht, die sich zusätzlich äußerst erfreulich auf die Wassertemperaturen und die Wasserstände auswirken dürfte. Letzteres lässt sich hier auch langsam beobachten. Insofern sehe ich dem ganzen ziemlich optimistisch entgegen. 

geomas: 4 Döbel bei den Bedingungen, das spricht für sich. Ganz herzliches Petri zu den Dickköpfen!


----------



## Tobias85

Achja: Beim heutigen Weihnachtstreffen mit nem alten Schulfreund sind wir hier durch den Schloßpark gelaufen. Es war extrem auffällig, wie viele der Karpfen in der Gracht sich auf engem Raum in einem flachen und recht ufernahen Bereich aufgehalten haben. Klar, ist alles nicht neu, erwärmt sich dort halt schnell nach Wetterumschwüngen. Aber so plastisch vor Augen geführt wurde mir das noch nie. Sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten, grade wenn man die Tage an Kleinstgewässern auf Karpfen fischen möchte, lieber Jason.


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achja: Beim heutigen Weihnachtstreffen mit nem alten Schulfreund sind wir hier durch den Schloßpark gelaufen. Es war extrem auffällig, wie viele der Karpfen in der Gracht sich auf engem Raum in einem flachen und recht ufernahen Bereich aufgehalten haben. Klar, ist alles nicht neu, erwärmt sich dort halt schnell nach Wetterumschwüngen. Aber so plastisch vor Augen geführt wurde mir das noch nie. Sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten, grade wenn man die Tage an Kleinstgewässern auf Karpfen fischen möchte, lieber Jason.


Ok, das werde ich mir hinter den Ohren schreiben. Es ist auch bei uns sehr mild geworden, heute knapp 13 Grad. Werde jetzt mal hurtig mein Geschirr zusammen packen und schon ins Auto schleifen. Beim Jahresabschlussangeln mit Alex wird schon was beißen und wenn es nur Plötzen oder Rotfedern sind. Aber Meister Esox sollte auch auf der Hut sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas 
Dickes Petri für four Döbel. 
Hab gerade Futter für morgen angemischt und el Potto davon ein Bild geschickt. Er schrieb zurück, ich soll den Beton rauslassen. Was er wohl nur meinte?  Ist schon lange her, da hatte ich zu viel Paniermehl verwendet. Der Bursche vergisst auch gar nichts.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Euch beiden viel Spaß beim Jahresabschlussangeln! Grüß mir El Potto und zieht ordentlich was raus!


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Es blieb bei 4 Döbeln. Nach der Arbeit, irgendwann im Jahre 2021schreibe ich nen kleinen Bericht.



Petri Heil zu deinen Döbeln die letzten in diesem Jahr???
Ich freu mich schon auf deinem Bericht "im Jahre 2021"  



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hingegen blieb heute fischlos, wie ich annahm aus triftigen Gründen, aber vor diesem prachtvollen Hintergrund fürchte ich, daß ich einfach nicht hart genug geangelt habe.



Geh nicht zu hart mit dir ins Gericht bei den Wetterumschwung, sind aber ein paar schöne Fotos von deinem Flüßchen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, schätze wenn in 48h kein Wunder geschieht, dann wird das Ükel-Neujahrsangeln für mich nicht unbedingt ein Festival der Bisse!



In 48 Stunden sollten sich deine Flußbewohner an das Wetter gewöhnt haben das wird schon, ich drück euch die Daumen, ich muß sehen ob
sich am Nachmittag ein Zeitfenster öffnet



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Boah, ich war gerade beim Späti. Es sind gefühlt deutlich über 10°, 12, 13 bestimmt. die Temperaturen steigen rasant in finsterer Winternacht. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, ich war gerade beim Späti. Es sind gefühlt deutlich über 10°, 12, 13 bestimmt. die Temperaturen steigen rasant in finsterer Winternacht. Wahnsinn!


Ich war eben mit den Dackeln raus 12° das ist das eine aber wenn ich es drauf angelegt hätte, hätte ich jetzt rund 50 Tauwürmer ich
glaub es nicht die sind wie blöd am fressen und das am 31 Dezember  



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ja, klassisch kalt war es nicht am Wasser heute, aber unangenehm „klamm” und feucht. 

Das Flüßchen war bis auf wenige Stellen am Rand eisfrei, auch Treibeis war kein Thema. Habe gezielt nur Stellen beangelt, an denen ich in den letzten Wochen schon gefangen habe - und das war eine gute Entscheidung. Habe ledgernd angefangen. Rute war ne ältere Fox DuoLite Avon oder so mit feiner Feederspitze und der SGT2000x vom lieben Thomas.  dran. Nach zwei Würfen etwas flußaufwärts (deshalb heute die 12ft-Rute), die aber nüscht brachten, gab es beim nächsten Versuch an einer „bewährten Stelle” auch schnell Gezuppel. Habe diesen Biß aber versemmelt und war beim Nachsetzen aufmerksamer: fast sofort nach dem Wurf Geruckel, Krümmung der Spitze, Rute aufgenommen und Widerstand. In der relativ starken Strömung dauerte es etwas, bis der Fisch imn Kescher war - mittvierziger Döbel. Der 10er Guru QM1 (so ne Art Feeder-Kreishaken) saß perfekt. Die Montage war simpel: ein Durchlaufrig mit 20gr Futterkorb an nem Karabinerwirbel, Gummipuffer überm Wirbel, der die Mono mit dem etwa 35cm langen Vorfach verband.

Etwa 30-50m weiter flußabwärts hatte ich früher auch schon gefangen. Dort wären mit der Grundrute aber Präzisionswürfe notwendig, mit treibender Pose nicht. Also hab ich die Posenrute klargemacht, vorher lose ein paar handgepreßte Ballen Liquidized Bread eingeworfen, die schöne Wolken bildeten.
Die Rute ist ne Drennan Series 7 Tench & Specimen Float. Prima Rute, zu lange nicht benutzt. Habe eine weitere Rolle von Thomas montiert und zwar passenderweise eine Drennan FD3000. Die hatte ich gestern testweise mit einer mir neuen Mono bespult (Shimano Aero Float) und gleich mit einer der kürzlich aus der FoPu-Abteilung des lokalen Angelladens befreiten Drennan Crystal-Avon-Pose bestückt (3,2gr Tragkraft, Montage mit Olivette und 2 kleineren Bleischroten, 6er Gamakatsu Fine Carp direkt an der Hauptschnur).

Da kam ne schöne große Flocke ran, Kurzmeldung per Telefon an den Ükel-Stammtisch und dann raus mit der Pose. Tja, gleich beim ersten „Lauf” der Pose wurde diese unter Wasser gezogen. Dachte an einen Hänger, nicht an Glück. Aber Petrus oder wer auch immer meinte es gut mit mir. 





Die Combo Rute+Rolle hat sich gut gemacht, es dauert etwas, aber letztlich problemlos glitt Dickkopf Nr. 2 in den Kescher. 
Der war sogar noch etwas länger als sein Vorgänger. Die Avon-Pose ist ja eigentlich für etwas tiefere Swims gedacht, hat sich aber hier (gefischt habe ich sie auf etwa 80cm Tiefe eingestellt) gut gemacht. An Flußabschnitten, wo man die Pose sehr weit laufen lassen kann würde ich aber wohl eine mit dickerer Kuppel wählen.

Habe dann kurz wieder flußaufwärts mit Futterkorb geangelt - aber es tat sich nichts. Wie erwartet.

Bevor ich weitergezogen bin noch ein Versuch mit der Posenrute und bingo! Noch ein Döbel biß an ziemlich genau der Stelle, an der auch Nr. 2 zupackte.
Zeitlicher Abstand: exakt ne halbe Stunde. Interessant.





Die nächste Stelle, ein paar hundert Meter weiter flußabwärts, war ebenfalls mit Posenrute und Grundrute beangelbar. 
Habe mit der Posenrute begonnen, wie üblich nach Vorfüttern mit etwas LB. Die zweite oder dritte Drift brachte mir dann einen Enddreißiger Chub.

Habe dann nach ner Tasse Kaffee aus Neugier noch kurz flußaufwärts geledgert, es gab auch Interesse durch Fische, aber es ergab sich nichts.
Muß eventuell meine Montage noch verfeinern oder wieder auf das alte Fixed-Paternoster-Rig wechseln.





Köder war heute ausnahmslos Sandwichtoast. An der Ledgerrute ein paar Flocken am Haar, an der Posenrute eine große Flocke direkt am Haken.
Die gestern erworbenen Dips hatte ich zu Hause vergessen, offenbar kein Problem.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die Rute ist ne Drennan Series 7 Tench & Specimen Float. Prima Rute, zu lange nicht benutzt. Habe eine weitere Rolle von Thomas montiert und zwar passenderweise eine Drennan FD3000.



erst mal ein ganz dickes Petri zu den Döbeln.
zur Drennan Rolle, ich habe die Rolle 2-3 Ükels angeboten und gefragt ob sie die Rolle haben möchten (geschenkt) die haben dankend abgelehnt, ich wollte das Teil auch nicht, und schon gar nicht wäre ich auf die Idee gekommen sie an meiner Drennan Series 7 Tench & Specimen Float zu schrauben  , dann wollte ich sie(die Rolle) Hecht100+ einfach mit im Karton packen, aber nee, wollte es mir mit ihm nicht verderben falls ich mal nee Rolle habe wo er mal nach schauen soll, dann dachte ich an Minimax , ihm das Teil ungefragt mit zu schicken, aber ganz schnell wider verworfen, der gute meint immer ich will ihm was hab ich das Gefühl, die Gefahr das er dann glaubt ich will ihm verarschen wäre zu groß gewesen  .
JAAA und dann hast du geomas dich angeboten, den wer eine Shimano von mir bekommt, bekommt sie nicht ohne Gegenleistung, und in diesem fall war es die ungefragte Beigabe der Drennan FD3000  , und was machst Du? fängt mal eben ein paar Döbel mit dem Ding .


----------



## rustaweli

Dickes Petri geomas und schade Minimax , danke für Eure Berichte! Petri zum Ziegenbart auch Dir Wuemmehunter !

Karpfen im Winter samt Glaube an Winterruhe. Vielleicht fressen sie weniger, aber ihre Routen ziehen sie.








						Was machen Karpfen im Winter? | IGB
					






					www.igb-berlin.de
				



Trotzdem sieht und hört man oft von solchen Beobachtungen wie von Dir Tobias85 , danke für's teilen! 
Euch heute viel Spaß am Wasser Jason !


----------



## Jason

Top Wetter. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Was unükeliges gab es schon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri Jason und auch Petri Kochtopf. Und einen wunderschönen Tag noch euch beiden. 
Und natürlich auch an die anderen ein Petri, die es zum Jahresende heute noch ans Wasser schaffen.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Petri Jason und auch Petri Kochtopf. Und einen wunderschönen Tag noch euch beiden.
> Und natürlich auch an die anderen ein Petri, die es zum Jahresende heute noch ans Wasser schaffen.


Alex ist auch entschneidert. Mini Rotfeder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Schöne Grüße ins Zwergenland und einen schönen Tag am Wasser Euch beiden und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr wünscht Euch

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Nachdem mir meine geliebte Frau gestern, als sie mal flott in den Nachbarort gebraust ist um mir meine Jahreskarten zu holen, feinste Maden mitgebracht hat, bin ich nun bereit zum Jahresabschlußabschneidern.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> feinste Maden ................ zum Jahresabschlußabschneidern.. .



Lohnt sich denn der Aufwand mit den Maden?
Könnte mir vorstellen es reicht wenn du für deine beiden Ruten zwei Maiskörner als Köder einpackst.
Gut sagen wir drei - eins noch als Ersatz falls eines vom Haken fällt(beim Ausurf oder so).


----------



## Kochtopf

so, die kurhessischen Festspiele sind zu Ende. Am Ende hatte ich drei Rotfedern in Aal bzw Zandergröße (Wat ein Löwe!), unser lieber Jason hielt es nach seinem Barsch traditionell und brachte nichts zählbares mehr zustande, denn ihr wisst ja, wie der angeltag läuft wenn der erste Fisch ein Barsch war...
Aber es war schön. Geschnackt, Maden gebadet und mein Ultrafeiner Aufbau (3bb Pose, 20er Haken an 08er Vorfachschnur, 12er Hauptschnur) hat sich bezahlt gemacht. Der Anfang vom Ende meines fangerfolges kam in Form einer roten Gummimade, mit der ich gehofft habe, mal einen grösseren Fisch zum Biss zu verleiten.
Am Grund ging nix, die Fische lümmelten und tummelten sich im Mittelwasser und waren relativ Lustlos unterwegs. Nicht so wie wir beide. Aber ich kann voller Stolz behaupten: an Jasons Geheimteich bin ich noch nie als Schneider heimgefahren


----------



## hanzz

Lieber Potti.
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. 

Ich wünsche Dir und auch dem gesamten Ükel, sowie Euren Liebsten einen wundervollen Übergang ins neue Jahr. 
Bleibt alle gesund und für das neue Jahr 2022 immer dicke Fische am Haken.


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> unser lieber @Jason hielt es nach seinem Barsch traditionell und brachte nichts zählbares mehr zustande, denn ihr wisst ja, wie der angeltag läuft wenn der erste Fisch ein Barsch war..


Ganz ehrlich, richtig gefreut hab ich mich nicht über ihn. Ich wusste, dass es darauf hinaus läuft. Aber schön war es dennoch. Auf das Anangeln 2022 freue ich mich schon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Dann ein herzliches Petri unseren beiden Zwergenteichanglern 

Eigentlich hatte ich nach der Einkaufstour eben keine Lust mehr, noch groß raus zu gehen bei dem Wetter, aber eben nochmal schnell zum Hausbach wäre ja jetzt kein weiter Weg..hmm


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn der Aufwand mit den Maden?


Genau das habe ich auch gesagt, aber mein Weib hat wohl keine Lust ständig Würmer für mich zu suchen...


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen es reicht wenn du für deine beiden Ruten zwei Maiskörner als Köder einpackst.


Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal zwei Ruten mitnehmen....

Heute lief es eigentlich wie immer, bloß dass ich in einer Stunde 8 Vorfächer für nix verbraucht habe...


----------



## geomas

Petri heil ins Zwergenland und danke für Eure launigen Wortmeldungen, Jason und Kochtopf  ! Schön, daß es geklappt hat mit dem Mini-Ükel-Treffen bei Euch.

Schade, daß Dein Ausflug erfolglos blieb, lieber rhinefisher ! Sieht aber ganz gut aus bei Dir am Rhein - und aus Neugier: ist das ein leicht erhöhter Pegel bei Dir? 

Mein Kurzausflug ans Wasser bleib auch gänzlich erfolglos - ich hatte aus Überforderung heraus mir einfach ne Stippe gegriffen und mit dieser mein Glück versucht. Aber es war windig, nieselte permanent und Zuversicht wollte sich ob dieser Umstände irgendwie nicht einstellen.
Immerhin sind die beiden jeweils kurz befischten Stellen wohl generell ganz gut geeignet für weitere Versuche mit der Pose.


----------



## rustaweli

Bin auch total überfordert. Das es morgen in aller Frühe rausgeht zum Anangeln steht fest. Aber wiieee? 
Mein Stammsee, eine Rute auf Karpfen plus Pickern. Zum Kanal, gleiche Methoden. Zum Flüsschen mit nur einer Rute, evtl. PP. Oder an einen See welchen ich kaum beangelte. Alles möglich, Karpfen, große Rotaugen, Karauschen... Einfach auf einem Steg mit Purist, Pin, Pose und Mais. 
So schwer und sollte langsam packen. 
Furchtbar. Lust hätte ich auf alle Varianten.


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Jason und Kochtopf , schön das Ihr draußen ward und berichtet habt! Schade geomas und rhinefisher , aber 8 Vorfächer ist eine Ansage!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bin auch total überfordert. Das es morgen in aller Frühe rausgeht zum Anangeln steht fest. Aber wiieee?
> Mein Stammsee, eine Rute auf Karpfen plus Pickern. Zum Kanal, gleiche Methoden. Zum Flüsschen mit nur einer Rute, evtl. PP. Oder an einen See welchen ich kaum beangelte. Alles möglich, Karpfen, große Rotaugen, Karauschen... Einfach auf einem Steg mit Purist, Pin, Pose und Mais.
> So schwer und sollte langsam packen.
> Furchtbar. Lust hätte ich auf alle Varianten.


Aber was ist denn mit Deiner Knaller-Flusstelle? Immer wenn Du ankündigst dort zu angeln, fang ich an mit Nägelkauen


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn mit Deiner Knaller-Flusstelle? Immer wenn Du ankündigst dort zu angeln, fang ich an mit Nägelkauen


Das nenne ich Fügung, so soll und wird es geschehen!  
Entscheidung abgenommen, danke!


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Sieht aber ganz gut aus bei Dir am Rhein - und aus Neugier: ist das ein leicht erhöhter Pegel bei Dir?


Gut erkannt - knapp 150cm plus....


----------



## MS aus G

So allen noch ein letztes Petri für das Jahr 2021 (endlich vorbei) und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2022 (kann nur besser werden)!!!

Auch ich habe, das erste mal in meinem Leben, meine Angelstellen für Morgen mal etwas vorgefüttert!!! Mal sehen, ob das etwas bringt!?! 

Den morgigen Ananglern wünsche ich natürlich sehr viel Erfolg!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> So allen noch ein letztes Petri für das Jahr 2021 (endlich vorbei) und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2022 (kann nur besser werden)!!!
> 
> Auch ich habe, das erste mal in meinem Leben, meine Angelstellen für Morgen mal etwas vorgefüttert!!! Mal sehen, ob das etwas bringt!?!
> 
> Den morgigen Ananglern wünsche ich natürlich sehr viel Erfolg!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Hoi Mario, dir einen guten Rutsch! Und natürlich ein ganz kräftiges Petri an unsere Hessische Sektion Jason und Kochtopf toll das ihr es Durchgezogen habt. 

Aber so langsam wird mir Angst und Bange vor morgen. Eigentlich war das Ükel-Anageln ja nur ne Schnapsidee einiger Unbelehrbarer. Und jetzt siehts so aus, als ob der 1.1. Groß-Ükel-Tag wird.
Ich hab völlig den Überblick verloren, wer morgen am Wasser steht. Oder einfacher: Wer ist eigentlich nicht vor Ort?
Heissa, liebe Stammtischbrüder, ick freu mir schon auf morjen!


----------



## Kneto

Guten Abend, 

ich wünsche allen Ükel-Teilnehmern ebenso einen guten Rutschen in 2022, auch wenn ich großteils nur stummer Mitleser bin. Für das kommende Jahr habe ich mir diesbezüglich Besserung vorgenommen.
Besonders denen die es morgen zum Neujahrs-Anangeln ans Wasser zieht, wünsche ich ein besonders kräftiges Petri. Das Wetter bzw. die Temperaturen sollen ja morgen noch einmal für diese Jahreszeit sehr angenehm werden, vielleicht werde ich es morgen auch mit der Spinnrute versuchen. 
Meine heutige kurze Gewässererkundung ergab noch eine hauchdünne Eisschicht unterbrochen von freien Stellen.

In diesem Sinne einen guten Rutsch und ein kräftiges Pertri-Heil!


----------



## Slappy

So, auch ich verabschiede mich für dieses Jahr! 
Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr und passt auf euch auf! 
Wir sehen uns dann morgen Nachmittag wieder hier. 
An alle die es schon vormittags ans Wasser schaffen, Petri   

Grüße und Prost


----------



## rustaweli

So werte Gentleman, weiß nicht ob ich später noch dazu komme. 
Wünsche Euch allerseits einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes, fröhliches 2022!
Entschuldigt das Pic, frisch gemacht, mit allen Narben, Sorgen und was eben dazu gehörte in den letzten Tagen und Wochen. 
Kommt gut in das neue Jahr meine lieben Ükelfreunde! 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Euer rustaweli aka Rusty!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Frisur, Rusty!

Ebenfalls eine guten Rutsch dir und allen Ükels.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Frisur, Rusty!
> 
> Ebenfalls eine guten Rutsch dir und allen Ükels.


Ja, Termine sind gerade schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hat ja geklappt und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ükelaner, euch einen guten Rutsch und dann ein schönes neues Jahr.


----------



## Tikey0815

Frohes neues Ükels, freu mich auf viele neue Berichte im neuen Jahr


----------



## Thomas.

von mir auch allen einen guten Rutsch und Bleibt Gesund.


----------



## Jason

Rutscht gut rein Kollegen. Bis zum nächsten Jahr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Prosit Neujahr, ihr lieben Stammtischbrüder, rutscht gut rein ins 2022, ich wünsch uns so manche Frohe Stunde hier in unserem kleinen Baumhaus!





Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche für ein hoffentlich friedfischreiches 2022! Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf Eure Fotos und Berichte. Bleibt gesund und verliert bitte nie die Leidenschaft fürs Angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bis nächstes Jahr, Freunde.


----------



## Finke20

Im Brausebrand und Lichterschar
verlassen wir jetzt das alte Jahr.
Um uns zu freuen auf das neue Jahr,
was es so an Fisch uns bringen mag.
Erfolg zu wünschen und viel Glück,
Ükelaner behaltet stets den Überblick.

In diesem sinne wünsche ich uns allen ein gesundes
und Erfolgreiches Jahr 2022.

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 2022


----------



## Professor Tinca

So. Willkommen zurück in neuen Jahr.
*Auf ein fischreiches 2022 im Ükel!




*


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Ükelaner - ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch.....
22 wird ganz bestimmt noch viel toller als 21......


----------



## geomas

Liebe Ükels,
danke für die meist fröhlich-muntere Gemeinschaft am Stammtisch hier. 
Ist schon ne feine Sache, wenn man dem Übel auf der Welt für ne Weile entfliehen kann und hier „Asyl” findet. 
Also auf ein gutes Jahr 2022.


----------



## daci7

Auf ein erfolgreiches, gemütliches, fischreiches, entspanntes, nervenzerreibendes Jahr 2022 Männer. Ich wünsche euch nur das Beste und besonders, dass ihr alle viel Zeit am Wasser verbringt im kommenden Jahr!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Heute lief es eigentlich wie immer, bloß dass ich in einer Stunde 8 Vorfächer für nix verbraucht habe...


Man sieht deinem auserwählten Angelplatz direkt an, wie groß deine Hoffnung auf einen Fang war - mit der langen Rute so ganz eng eingekesselt zwischen den hohen Bäumen 



Minimax schrieb:


> Eigentlich war das Ükel-Anageln ja nur ne Schnapsidee einiger Unbelehrbarer. Und jetzt siehts so aus, als ob der 1.1. Groß-Ükel-Tag wird.


Tja, alle verrückt geworden Aber das macht den Haufen hier ja so sympathisch! Frohes Neues an alle Ükelchaoten. Ich bin mir sicher, das neue Jahr wird mit euch anglerisch mindestens so spannend wie das letzte.


----------



## daci7

Ich bin übrigens schon ganz rappelig aufs Anfischen gleich! Ich komme erst gegen Mittag los  weil ich vorher die Brut anne Hacken hab (jaja, Liebste aller Lieben, meine Augäpfel, blabla).
Es liegen bereit: Toast, mehr oder weniger fitte Maden und Dendros sowie alle möglichen künstlichen Friedfischköder. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht zu viele Bisse verpenne... der Kurze hat mich um halb 6 rausgeschmissen. Das ist im Prinzip kein Problem, aber wenn ich erst um halb 3 im Bett bin und ein paar Bierchen/Sektchen drin hatte, hab ich dann halt Startschwierikeiten. Naja, wird schon!
Viel Erfolg allen, die es heut ans Wasser schaffen!
Groetjes
David


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Morgen! 
Gefüttert ist, nun entspannt warten bevor ich gleich mit Flocke starte. 
Mais und Co sind auch dabei und Fische springen. 
Viel Spaß und Erfolg Euch heute!


----------



## phirania

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch Allen 
Auf das Ihr gut mit reichlich Fisch beschert werdet
Meine Hoffnung ist das ich Anfang des Jahres endlich nach Hause komme


----------



## daci7

Schön, wieder etwas von dir zu hören! Ich wünsche dir auch einen schnellen Weg nach Hause und ans Wasser!


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir allen ein frohes neues Jahr!!!

Noch ein Käffchen, dann geht das los!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kneto

Euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr und ein erfolgreiches Neujahres-Anangeln denen die es heute probieren!


----------



## Skott

Ein frohes, gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch allen und den Kranken eine baldige Genesung!!!


----------



## MS aus G

Naja, entschneidert, aber leider nicht so, wie gewünscht!!!




Gruß Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

MS aus G schrieb:


> aber leider nicht so, wie gewünscht!


Nu quängel hier bloß nicht rum - Du bist der erste Fänger.
Der ERSTE....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erste Fangmeldung des Jahres.
SuperMario.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nochmals ein tolles neue Jahr für Euch alle! Ich bin mit Ferdi auch am Wasser. Rute sind draußen, die Fische springen leider noch nicht. Aber das wird schon noch. Als Köder habe ich Mais, Würmer, Maden, Teig und Pellets im Gepäck.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jahresauftakt nach Maß: 52er Elbbrassen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Ding!
Petri Heil Stephan.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr schön zu sehen dass die ersten Helden nicht bloß am Wasser sind, sondern sogar fangen....
Warscheinlich fahre ich gleich mal zum Anschneidern....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Fahr bloß ans Wasser! Sie beißen und sie werden immer größer. Nummer 2 und 3 waren 54 und 57 cm. Letzterer ist was für die Competetion.


----------



## rustaweli

Das Jahr fängt ja gut an - ganz dicke Petris MS aus G und Wuemmehunter , was für eine Brassenstrecke! 

Da wir schon die ersten Fänger haben, melde ich doch gleich noch den ersten Schneider des neuen Jahres!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hauptsache am Wasser, rustaweli!


----------



## Minimax

Mannmannmann, hier wird ja schon geükelt und gefangen als wäre es die Maienzeit!
Da muss ich mich jetzt sputen um ans Wasser zu gelangen, um wenigstens noch einen Biss zu erhaschen, sonst habt ihr ja alles gleich rausgefangen!
Frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich Euch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der nächste 57er. Wat‘n Löwe. Es klappt aber nicht alles. Zwei weitere sind mir auf dem Weg zu Kescher ausgestiegen. Trotzdem, Ferdi hat schon mal Freudengeheul angestimmt. Was für ein geiles Neujahrsangeln!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> *57 cm*. Letzterer ist was für die Competetion.


Könnt mir vorstellen, daß der Bursche 364 Tage auf Platz 1 bleibt 
Eine echte Prachtplatte!


----------



## daci7

Anpfiff!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ohohoh....den Setzkescher schon im Wasser.
Wenn das mal gutgeht.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ohohoh....den Setzkescher schon im Wasser.
> Wenn das mal gutgeht.


Genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht ...


----------



## Jason

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und viel Gesundheit. Und die ersten Petris des Jahres gehen an Wuemmehunter und MS aus G .
Auf die nächsten Fangmeldungen bin ich gespannt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin mittlerweile auch am Wasser, aber hier tut sich nix.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile auch am Wasser, aber hier tut sich nix.


Ebenso.
Habe jetzt aus Verzweiflung den Setzkescher demonstrativ zum trocknen rausgeholt. Falls das nichts hilft, packe ich nich den Kescher wieder ein. Dann bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Ebenso.
> Habe jetzt aus Verzweiflung den Setzkescher *demonstrativ* zum trocknen rausgeholt.


Ganz wichtig.
Hoffentlich haben's die Fische auch bemerkt.


----------



## daci7

Der Chef (Bieber) kam grade vorbeigeschwommen und hat kontrolliert. 




Kurz darauf ein Eisvogel.
Ich denke, es hat funktioniert!


----------



## Slappy

Auf geht's. 
Leider keine Maden bei, aber Mais und Co. Fisch ist da, aktiv und probiert. 
Hab heute den ersten Hecht am Hausteich gesehen. Leider nichts für den Tacker dabei 







Schonmal ganz ganz dickes Petri in die Runde. Gab ja auch schon Fisch, und was für welche


----------



## Slappy

Fisch am Terassenteich! 
Und was für einer!!!!!




​


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Plötz!
Petri Heil Slappy


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Fisch am Terassenteich!
> Und was für einer!!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394546
> ​


Fängt ja gut bei dir an. Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Mensch was ist den hier los , habt ihr gestern nicht gefeuert  .
Dickes Petri an alle die es heute schon ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sie beißen und sie werden immer größer


Stimmt - Grundel 7, 8 und 9cm......
Imerhin....


----------



## Slappy

Nr. 2 ein klassische Fisch des Teiches
- Minibrassen -
Edith!!! Hab doch eins gemacht   





Nr. 3  





Und während ich das schrieb, Biss Fisch Nr. 4
- ein RBD -
Bild erspare ich euch hier mal​


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Hallo geschätzte Ükel-Runde, da war und ist ja reichlich was los, an den Wassern in Deutschland. Petri an alle, die es nach der kurzen Nacht geschafft haben, sich aufzuraffen und fischen zu gehen. Und ein ganz besonderes Petri geht natürlich an die bisherigen Fänger, vor allem an Slappy mit seinem Großplötz.

Ich bin mittlerweile auch wieder von einem wirklich gelungenen Neujahrsangeln zurück. Vier Ü-50 Brassen sind ja mal kein schlechtes Ergebnis. Viele der angelesenen Wintermythen haben sich heute für mich in Luft aufgelöst. Ich hatte ja bereits vor einigen Tagen geschrieben, dass ich trotz der kalten Witterung nach wie vor viele Kormorane und Gänsesänger beim Tauchen im Hauptstrom der Elbe beobachten konnte. Nun habe ich heute zwar nicht im Hauptstrom gefischt, aber direkte an der Strömungskante unmittelbar vor der Einmündung eines kleinen Altarms. In dem hatte ich in der irrigen Meinung, die Fische würden bei den kalten Wassertemperaturen aus der Strömung in den Altarm ziehen, eine Rute platziert, die jedoch während der gesamten dreieinhalb Stunden keinen Biss gebracht hat. Den Bereich an der Strömungskante hatte ich mit ungefähr 1 kg gekochten Hartmais angefüttert, die Stelle für ne knappe halbe Stunde ruhen lassen und dann losgefischt. Dort schienen die Fische gestapelt zu stehen. Es gab insgesamt sechs Aktionen.

Der zweite Mythos, der sich für mich erledigt hat, ist das ganz feine Fischen im Winter. Auf einer Rute hatte ich einen 16er Haken mit einem 0,10er Vorfach montiert. Köder war wahlweise ein einzelnes sehr kleines Maiskorn oder ein bis zwei Maden. Das war den Brassen offenkundig zu wenig, sie haben die Miniköder komplett ignoriert.

Alle Bisse kamen auf eine etwas gröbere Feedermontage mit 10er Haken und einem Haar. An dem hatte ich einen für den Winter eigentlich viel zu großen Halibut-Pellet aufgezogen und den Haken zudem noch mit einem Süßmaiskorn aufgepimt. Diesen gehaltvollen Snack wollten sie haben.

Interessant war auch, dass zwei Bullen bereits ihre Liebespickel ausbildeten. Fand ich jetzt für den 1. Januar etwas früh, aber wenn das große Laichen beginnt, sollte man als Brassen wohl rechtzeitig bereit sein.

Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass mir neben dem Angeln das Naturerlebnis mindestens genauso wichtig ist. Und auch davon gab es reichlich! Ein Schwarzspecht hat mich mit seinem Geschrei fast schon etwas genervt, am anderen Ufer übten sich zwei Seeadler im Luftkampf und drei Eisvögel kamen ebenfalls des Weges geflogen. Und das allerbeste: Das Ganze hat sich gerade mal 15 Fahrradminuten von unserem Haus entfernt abgespielt. Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf zahlreiche weitere Angeltage in der Elbe und seinen Nebengewässern.


----------



## daci7

Dumdidumdidum ...
"Allons enfants de la Patrie, Le jour de gloire est arrivé! ..." 
Von wegen Glorie... Schneider. Aber schee wars trotzdem!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Dumdidumdidum ...
> "Allons enfants de la Patrie, Le jour de gloire est arrivé! ..."
> Von wegen Glorie... Schneider. Aber schee wars trotzdem!


Mon frere! Je suis daci7 & rustaweli !
Auch ich blieb heute Biss- und Fischlos- aber das macht nichts, wenn ich sehe wie hier die Neujahrsfangmeldungen sich überschlagen, Herzliche Neujahrspetris gehen raus an MS aus G Wuemmehunter, Slappy und natürlich an rhinefisher !

Boah, ich überlege gerade, was gewesen wäre, wenn der erste Fisch des Jahres ne Güster gewesen wäre, dann sässe ich Omen-mässig so richtig in der Tinte,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ferdi thront auf der Matte wie Graf Koks von der Gasanstalt. Oder wie der Deichgraf.
Dickes Petri heil zu den Elbbrassen, lieber Wümme!

Super, Mario, Glückwunsch zu Fisch Nr.1 im frischen Jahr! 

Petri heil natürlich auch Dir, Slappy - der Plötz ist echt ein schöner. 

Petri zum Grundeltrio, lieber Rhinefisher, immerhin hast Du da nen prima Sandstrand. Ich hatte mit Modder zu tun.

Schade, daß es bei Euch nicht laufen wollte, Rusty, Minimax und Daci!



Bei den Schneidern darf auch ich mich einreihen. Schreibe etwas später was zu meinem Trip aufs Land.


----------



## yukonjack

Soll für heute erfüllt, der Erste von 5 weiteren.


----------



## Minimax

Ükels, Ükels, aufgemerkt! soeben hat das ehrenwerte Mitglied Racklinger den ersten Ükelcup Fisch 2022 zur Wertung gebracht, einen wunderschönen 50er Spiegelkarpfen!
Ganz herzliches Petri, räck-man!


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Soll für heute erfüllt, der Erste von 5 weiteren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394575


Makelloser Fisch, yukonjack herzliches Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön Racki !!
Petri Heil.

Und an yukonjack ebenfalls ein Petri Heil.

Ist ja richtig etwas los hier am 1.1..

daci7 hat sich ja heute leider selbst ein Bein gestellt mit der Setzkeschernummer.
Da kann man reden wie man will. Die hören einfach nicht die jungen Bengels.

Der Setzkescher darf erst ins Wasser wenn der erste Fisch gefangen ist!


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Makelloser Fisch, yukonjack herzliches Petri


Danke, morgen geht`s weiter. Die Schneider von heute sind morgen die Gewinner.


----------



## Slappy

Eieieieiei....
Der 1.1.22 und es waren mindestens 9 Ükel am Wasser!
Davon waren immerhin 4 auch erfolgreich, wenn gleich auch nicht jeder so wie er es gerne gehabt hätte.

MS aus G , Glückwunsch zum ersten Fisch des Jahres hier im Ükel 

rhinefisher , auch Grundeln sind Fische  , Petri

yukonjack, was ein schöner Fisch, Petri dazu 

Wuemmehunter .... Was mega Brassen, Fettes Petri dazu    
Das mit den Vorurteilen ist so ne Sache. Wann reden wir von Winter? Aktuell ist es ja eher frühes Frühjahr vom Wetter her. Alleine deswegen passt das meiste aktuell nicht so richtig. Davon ab ist im Fluß sowieso alles irgendwie anders. Und je größer der Strom desto weniger greifen die Mythen.

rustaweli daci7 Minimax und geomas schade das es bei euch heute nicht geklappt hat. Beim nächstes mal räumt ihr dann wirder ordentlich ab  


Achso. 
Abschluß zu meinem heutigen Tag. 
Er lief so viel besser als erwartet. Zum Schluß gab es noch eine Plötz auf Grund. 








Alle Fische bissen heute auf einzelne Maiskörner. Minibrasse und Abschlußplötz auf Grund und die anderen auf Pose


----------



## Racklinger

Danke Minimax  und Professor Tinca . Von mir natürlich auch einen guten Rutsch nachträglich ins neue Jahr. Einen ausführlichen Bericht zum heutigen Anangeln gibt’s im Laufe der nächsten Woche, aber hier ist der Bursche


----------



## daci7

Ja, das war schon was am Wasser heute! Außer unserem kleinen, verschrobenen Orden waren übrigens noch einige weitere Gestalten am Wasser ... seltsames Volk mit kurzen Besenstielen an denen irgend so ein Weihnachsbaumschmuck hing ... seltsam seltsam ... einige schienen mich sogar zu kennen und haben mit _namentlich_ gegrüßt. Es kam mir vor wie Begegnungen aus einem alten, vergangenen Leben. Wie die Zeit verinnt, meine Brüder. Letzte Woche war ich noch mit den Spinboys per Du und jetzt überlege ich, wann es sich eeeeendlich mal wieder lohnt auf Schleie anzusetzen
Naja, kommende Woche fallen die Temperaturen wieder und ich befürchte meine dunkle Seite wird auch wieder zum Leben erwachen. Ich freu mich schon drauf!
So aber hatte ich einen richtigen Vorgeschmack auf den Frühling, samt Tierbegegnungen und obligatorischen Schneider- kann ich den also für dieses Jahr auch schon von der ToDo-Liste streichen!
Und bei einigen sind ja richtig schöne Fische bei rumgekommen- super!
Ein toller Tag!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Astacus74

MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja, entschneidert, aber leider nicht so, wie gewünscht!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Mario


Aber der erste Fisch des Jahres im Ükel   Petri Heil



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der nächste 57er. Wat‘n Löwe. Es klappt aber nicht alles. Zwei weitere sind mir auf dem Weg zu Kescher ausgestiegen. Trotzdem, Ferdi hat schon mal Freudengeheul angestimmt. Was für ein geiles Neujahrsangeln!



Na gratulation und Petri Heil zu deinen Brassen watt für schöne Fische und erst der 57er, weiter so ich freu mich auf weitere



Slappy schrieb:


> Fisch am Terassenteich!
> Und was für einer!!!!!



Petri zu deinen Fischen im Winter sehen sie noch besser aus als im Sommer, sag mal was schwimmen denn da für Kanister auf dem
Wasser ist es das was ich denke???



yukonjack schrieb:


> Soll für heute erfüllt, der Erste von 5 weiteren.



Rotaugen am Sandstrand auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Heil



Racklinger schrieb:


> Danke @Minimax und @Professor Tinca . Von mir natürlich auch einen guten Rutsch nachträglich ins neue Jahr. Einen ausführlichen Bericht zum heutigen Anangeln gibt’s im Laufe der nächsten Woche, aber hier ist der Bursche



Was ein schöner runder Spiegler Petri Heil da darf man gespannt sein was da noch kommt

An Alle die loswaren und leider Schneider blieben ein großes Petri Heil für das nchste mal das wird schon schon ich wollte auch , hab aber ein Wette mit meiner Frau verloren   also nüscht mit fischen und ich war mir so sicher....und mein Anangeln verschiebt sich leider



Gruß Frank


Ps. Hier ist ordentlich was los so darf es weitergehen


----------



## Jason

phirania schrieb:


> Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch Allen
> Auf das Ihr gut mit reichlich Fisch beschert werdet
> Meine Hoffnung ist das ich Anfang des Jahres endlich nach Hause komme


Schön von dir zu hören, du fehlst hier schon in einigen Ecken. Weiterhin beste Genesung und komm bald wieder nach Hause. 
Mein Nachbar, der gute Sven hat vor ein paar Wochen die Fischereiprüfung bestanden und er ist heiß wie Frittenfett ans Wasser zu kommen. Er kennt natürlich die geheimen Teiche, die der Stadt gehören, weil er dort angestellt ist. Ich habe ihn von meinen Fängen dort berichtet und seine Augen fingen an zu glänzen. Mit ihm werde ich in diesem Jahr noch öfter dort aufschlagen als ich es in diesem Jahr geschafft habe, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Er hat auch eine sehr tolerante Frau, so das wir auch mal spontan starten werden. Beste Voraussetzungen. 
Und jetzt kommt noch Kochtopf ins Spiel. Ich glaube er mag mich wirklich  . Denn demnächst zieht er in seine eigene Wohnung, die noch näher am Zwergenland liegt als zuvor. Kurz gesagt, in 15 Minuten Autofahrt
bin ich bei ihm. Und da wird auch einiges laufen. Wir werden , wie wir schon besprochen haben, die Diemel öfter einen Besuch abstatten, die ist nicht weit von uns ist. 
Diese Jahr wird Fischreicher, ich spür es. 
Jetzt noch ein Herzliches Petri Heil an unsere Neujahrsangler.  Wurde ja einiges abgeliefert.
Minimax dudelt ja noch dieses französische Lied vor sich hin, aber von ihm werden wir noch einiges sehen, das wissen wir alle. 
Bleibt gesund im neuen Jahr und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Finke20 schrieb:


> Mensch was ist den hier los , habt ihr gestern nicht gefeuert  .


Doch, haben wir, aber kaum gefeiert.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen Ükels ein frohes neues Jahr, bleibt mir alle gesund.
Den Neujahrsanglern sage ich: Petri Heil, habt ihr fein gemacht.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tricast

Eines muss hier mal gesagt werden: Auch Schneider sind Leute! Auch wenn ich Heute nicht als Schneider vom Teich gegangen bin (Zwei kleine Rotaugen) so hat es sich aber fast angefühlt. War mit der Swingtip los und muss sagen, die Bisse?? waren kaum zu erkennen. Die Standen am Grund und nuckelten an den Pinkies rum. 

Liebe Grüße an alle Schneider und an die Fänger des Tages

Euer Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

allen ein frohes neues Jahr, und allen die am Wasser waren ein Herzliches Petri.


----------



## yukonjack

Tricast schrieb:


> Eines muss hier mal gesagt werden: Auch Schneider sind Leute! Auch wenn ich Heute nicht als Schneider vom Teich gegangen bin (Zwei kleine Rotaugen) so hat es sich aber fast angefühlt. War mit der Swingtip los und muss sagen, die Bisse?? waren kaum zu erkennen. Die Standen am Grund und nuckelten an den Pinkies rum.
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle Schneider und an die Fänger des Tages
> 
> Euer Heinz


Kann ich so bestätigen, ein kaum sichtbares zucken an der Matchpicker. Dann Ruhe. Bei Köderkontrolle (Made(Caster) hingen die Selbstmörder und der Haken kam fast aus dem Verdauungstrakt.


----------



## Slappy

Auch dir Tricast ein herzliches Petri zu den Neujahrsfischen 

Sauber Racklinger. Schöner Spieler   




Finke20 schrieb:


> Mensch was ist den hier los , habt ihr gestern nicht gefeuert  .
> Dickes Petri an alle die es heute schon ans Wasser geschafft haben


Ne, war allein daheim und musste heute früh zum Dienst. 



Astacus74 schrieb:


> was schwimmen denn da für Kanister auf dem
> Wasser ist es das was ich denke???


Da wird im Sommer eine Solarpunpe fixiert um etwas mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen. Hier sieht man die etwas


----------



## Tobias85

So, ordentlich was los gewesen hier, alles Fängern natürlich ein dickes Petri, wunderbare Fische habt ihr an Land befördert. 

Auch der Tobi war heute am Bach, allerdings erst ziemlich spät. Der Regen der letzten Tage hat ganz wie erwartet für leichtes Hochwasser gesorgt. So konnte ich am großen Gumpen Stellen beangeln, die bei Normalwasserstand eher wenig Erfolg auf Döbel versprechen. Köder war ein 2cm großer Würfel Brie am 10er (?) Haken, dazu ein recht schweres 18g Dropshot-Blei am durchlaufenden Seitenarm an der Byron-Feederrute. Dieses mal hatte ich das Blei deutlich schwerer als nötig gewählt, um es besser am Grund zu verankern und den Anhieb so besser durchzubekommen.
Hat aber alles nichts gebracht, den einzigen Biss hab ich aus Unaufmerksamkeit versemmelt. Überlege schon länger, in den strömungsarmen Bereichen die Swingtip aufzustecken, um mehr Zeit zum reagieren zu bekommen. Sollte ich besser wirklich mal probieren. Vom Brie war ich auch nicht so überzeugt. Der roch recht wenig (schmeckte mir nebenher dafür umso besser). Auf Stinkeköder wie meinen Käseteig oder Hähnchenleber kommen die Bisse zahlreicher und schneller. Zu denen werde ich wohl erstmal wieder zurückkehren.

Naja, morgen solls wieder losgehen, entweder dann zum See oder zum kleinen Hausbach. Oder an einen kleinen Weiher. Oder alles drei, mal sehen. Aber jetzt hau ich mich erstmal in die Koje, damit ich morgen dann auch wirklich früh starten kann. Bin gespannt, wer das gute Wetter morgen noch nutzt, bald ists ja schon wieder vorbei mit der Warmphase.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 - sehr interessant, Dein Gumpen-Projekt. Ich hatte öfters, aber nicht immer, Erfolg mit kurzem Vorfach, festem Bleiseitenarm (mit relativ schwerem Blei) und nem kleinem Kreishaken. Also praktisch eine Art Selbsthakmontage. Bisse kann man eigentlich nicht verpasssen (sehr deutlich), da die Fische sich gegen den unerwarteten Widerstand selbst haken. Könnte auch mnit anderen stabilen Haken klappen.

Petri heil, lieber Racklinger - der Moppel ist ja fast höher als lang, sehr schöner Karpfen!

Petri heil zu den schönen Plötz, lieber yukonjack ! Interessant Deine Bemerkungen zum Beißverhalten.

Schön, daß der Start ins neue Angeljahr auch bei Dir gelang, lieber Heinz! Auch wenn die Fischgröße ausbaufähig sein mag. Hoffentlich kommen dann demnächst die besseren Kaliber.


----------



## geomas

Ich wollte nicht „gierig” sein (dazu später noch was) und habe die mir bekannten guten Stellen geschont.
Also ab zu einem anderen kleinen Flüßchen im schönen Mecklenburg.

Dort war der Pegel leider ziemlich hoch und die am Schreibtisch geplanten Stellen gefielen mir dann in der Neujahrs-Realität entweder nicht oder sie waren nicht zugänglich (Weide=Modderpampe). Zuletzt war ich dort im November 2020 bei niedrigerem Wasserstand und war ganz angetan.





Keine Bewegungsfreiheit zum Angeln mit der Posenrute, hier blieb der Haken trocken.

Bin dann weiter zum anderen Flüßchen, auch hier war das Wasser trübe und stand hoch. Habe es mit einem ganz guten Gefühl versucht, aber ohne Erfolg. Auch eindeutige Bisse gab es nicht. Nach einer ganzen Weile und nach einer heroischen Rettungsaktion (meine Dave Harrell Pose von einer gemeingefährlichen Erle zurückerobert) wollte ich dann weiter zumindest in Richtung der „heißen Stellen”. Leider hatte ich ungünstig geparkt und ein Vorderrad steckte zu tief in der Modder. Hab dann privat Abschlepphilfe organisiert und mir die Wartezeit mit der Grundrute vertrieben.





Leider nur ein Telefon-Foto wie oben auch, keine Ahnung, wie man das korrekt bedient.

Als der Wagen wieder auf festem Boden stand hätte ich noch für ne gute halbe Stunde zur „heißen Stelle” fahren könne,
habe dann aber doch den direkten Heimweg angetreten.

Also begann für mich das neue Jahr wie das alte Jahr endete - als Schneider.
Kann damit aber gut leben, nach den vielen unerwartet schönen Fängen im Dezember.




Und jetzt noch mal zum „Thema Gier”. Habe auf YT ein Video von Duncan Charman gesehen,
wo er exakt dieses Thema ansprach: „...don't be greedy”.






Charman ist ein zumindest auf der Insel bekannter Experte, Guide und Coach.
Seine im Video vorgestelle Herangehensweise werde ich wohl auch probieren, auch wenn die Bedingungen hier ja anders sind.


----------



## Thomas.

ich war auch mal für nee Stunde los, mehr schauen als fischen den es war doch noch sehr Dunkel, das Jahr hat angefangen wie das letzte endete, leider NIX, aber das Jahr ist ja noch neu.





als es dann heller wurde war ich schon nicht mehr am fische, einen abriss und dann dieses 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich habe ihr (der Rolle) noch mal eine Chance gegeben, aber das wars, ab hinter Glas.


----------



## rhinefisher

Echt jetzt...?
Ich mache ...DAS....



Und komme damit ungestraft davon...?
Irgendwie komme ich der Narrenfreiheit wohl näher und näher....
Ich fühle rippis Macht in mir...


----------



## geomas

^ ist das aus dem Brandungsangelbereich? Ernsthafte Frage - die Angelei in stark strömenden Großflüssen ist ja gar nicht meins.

So, ich werde dem ungemütlichen Wetter trotzen und es noch mal auf Döbel versuchen. Wohl an der „heißen Stelle”. Manchmal gewinnt die Gier.


----------



## geomas

Nach vielen, zu vielen Pannen gab es eben den ersten Fisch des Jahres. Döbel, Größe ausbaufähig, auf Riesenflocke an "der Tip". 
Bin jetzt ein paar Meter flussabwärts und gleich kommt die erste Drift der Pose.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Döbel, geomas! Ich vermelde auch die ersten Fänge des Jahres, an denen du nicht ganz unschuldig bist. Das Video zum Döbeltrotten hatte ich mir noch angeschaut und dachte, so kann ich es am großen Gumpen ja auch mal probieren, Pose sollte schließlich noch weniger Widerstand bieten. Und so wanderte ne Packung Sandwichtoast ins Wasser, wurde nach dem Auswringen noch mit ein wenig "Derby Mash" zu einer wurftauglichen Konsistenz gebunden und dann gings ab ans Wasser, im Gepäck die Superultegra und ein paar Loafer und Avons.

Als erstes hab ichs kurz im Knochenwald probiert, aber dort haben die vielen Böen das Angeln zu stark behindert. Also direkt weiter zum großen Gumpen, dann alles ganz klassisch: Paar kleine Bälle angefüttert, in Ruhe montiert und ne kapitale Brotflocke am 10er Haken auf die Reise geschickt. Erste Drift, erster Biss: 20er Döbel. Juhuuu. Kurz darauf folgte ein 23er und dann noch ein 29/30er. Dann wurde es langsam zu dunkel.

Als Plan B hatte ich noch meinen Käseteig dabei und die Drennan Crystal Avon, auf die praktischerweise ein Standard-Knicki perfekt drauf passt. Die Pose habe ich dann leicht übertief eingestellt und in der leichten Strömung am Grund festgesetzt, aber der Teig brachte heute gar keinen Erfolg. Ich kann nur spekulieren, ob er sich im Wasser einfach aufgelöst oder unbemerkt weggeknabbert wurde. Wurde aber ungemütlich im Wind und so ging es Heim. Insgesamt kann ich denke ich zufrieden sein und zudem gabs von nem Kollegen noch ein paar heiße Tipps auf Großdöbelstellen am großen Bach. Es gibt sie also doch, die dicken Dickschädel, ich bin bisher nur zu blöd sie zu finden.  ​


----------



## geomas

Hier ein kurzer Bericht vom ersten erfolgreichen Angeltrip des Jahres. Den eher ungünstigen Wetterprognosen trotzend habe ich den Sonntag nicht im Sessel verbracht sondern bin zur „guten Stelle” gefahren. Die Fahrerei nervt immer ein wenig, aber wer weiß wie sich das Wetter entwickelt im Winter, der ja kaum begonnen hat.

Hatte die relativ kräftige 15ft Toreon-Posenrute mit Ali-Pin dabei und einer Quivertiprute mit ABU 506 dran (Combo vom „Eisangeln” neulich). Begonnen habe ich es etwas flußaufwärts des heißen Swims, aber da gab es keinen Zupfer an der „Tip”. Etwas weiter flußabwärts hatte ich bereits mehrfach gefangen und habe es dann dort versucht. Es gab auch fix Zupfer an der Grundmontage (habe einen frei auf der Hauptschnur laufenden 20gr Korb mit LB als Gewicht genutzt), aber ich habe die Bisse versemmelt. Köder war ein Flockenbündel am Haar hinter einem Guru QM1.
Habe dann etwas entnervt auf ein leicht gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit „normalem Haken” umgebaut. Und zwischendurch immer mal wieder zu kleinen Ballen gepreßtes LB noch weiter flußabwärts gefüttert.

Die Montage mit etwas längerem Vorfach (ca 60-65cm) und normalem Haken funktionierte und der erste Anschlag saß. Ordentlicher Fisch, zu meinem großen Ärger knallte das Vorfach direkt vorm Kescher durch und der Fisch verschwand samt Haken und etwa 50cm Schnur. Verdammt!

Habe wieder die Posenstrecke vorgefüttert und nachgedacht. Das Ledger-Rig komplett umgebaut - fester Seitenarm, in den ich wieder einen Futterkrob hängte, am Business-End ein 6er Octopus Circle. Flocke ran und raus damit. Es gab zu mener Überraschung an dem Swim dann auch relativ fix einen Biß, aber wieder war ich zu schnell oder zu langsam. Habe den Abstand zum Haken weiter gekürzt und der nächste Biß brachte dann den ersten Fisch des Jahres. Etwas über 40cm, schöner Döbel, aber vom Gefühl her eine Nummer kleiner als der verlorene Fisch.

Wieder LB gefüttert und dann die lange Posenrute klargemacht. Als Pose diente eine Loafer, als Haken ein 6er Fine Carp.







Die Loafer-Pose hat sich erneut gut gemacht. Die kräftige Rute, die Pin und 6lb Float Fish Mono passen gut zusammen.

Tiefeneinstellung geschätzt und ab dafür. Aber am bekannten Döbeleinstand gab es keinen Biß, auch nicht bei den folgenden Driften. Hab langsam tiefer gestellkt. Beim 7. oder achten Durchgang tauchte die Pose dann ab, etwa 2-3 Sekunden gewartet, dann Anschlag und Fish on.
Die Greys Rute ist relativ kräftig und das Herankurbeln des Fisches kein Problem, auch nicht mit der Pin. Hatte heute einen etwas kürzeren Kescherstiel mit, aber auch bei der Landung gab es keine Probleme. Und siehe da - der Döbel war mit zwei Haken unterwegs, beide Eisen saßen perfekt.
Auf so etwas hatte ich nach dem Abriß gehofft.
Der Döbel hatte etwa 48cm und war ziemlich bullig geformt.

Gut gelaunt habe ich es dann ein paar hundert Meter weiter flußabwärts versucht und hatte dort etliche Bisse (sowohl an der Quivertiprute als auch an der Posenrute) und auch 4-5x Fischkontakt, aber die Haken lösten sich immer weit vor der möglichen Landung. Rätselhaft.
Habe noch eine schöne Stelle abseits der schnellen Strömung entdeckt, wo das Wasser zu ruhen scheint. Dort werde ich es sicher demnächst mal versuchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri an die beiden Döbel-Spezies des heutigen Tages! Und danke für die Berichte zu den Fischzügen. Ich habe Morgen meinen letzten Urlaubstag und werde den auch nochmal für einen Besuch an der Elbe nutzen. Allerdings nur, wenn es nicht allzu windig wird. Momentan legt er ja ganz gut an Stärke zu. Ansonsten habe ich heute Nubsis sortiert. Mein Gott, was sich da alles in den teilweise noch ungeöffneten Umzugskartons so wiedergefunden hat. Ich glaube ich könnte einen Angelladen aufmachen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzer Bericht vom ersten erfolgreichen Angeltrip des Jahres. Den eher ungünstigen Wetterprognosen trotzend habe ich den Sonntag nicht im Sessel verbracht sondern bin zur „guten Stelle” gefahren. Die Fahrerei nervt immer ein wenig, aber wer weiß wie sich das Wetter entwickelt im Winter, der ja kaum begonnen hat.
> 
> Hatte die relativ kräftige 15ft Toreoen-Posenrute mit Ali-Pin dabei und einer Quivertiprute mit ABU 506 dran (Combo vom „Eisangeln” neulich). Begonnen habe ich es etws flußaufwärts des heißen Swims, aber da gab es keinen Zupfer an der „Tip”. Etwas weiter flußabwärts hatte ich bereits mehrfach gefangen und habe es dann dort versucht. Es gab auch fix Zupfer an der Grundmontage (habe einen frei auf der Hauptschnur laufenden 20gr Korb mit LB als Gewicht genutzt), aber ich habe die Bisse versemmelt. Köder war ein Flockenbündel am Haar hinter einem Guru QM1.
> Habe dann etwas entnervt auf ein leicht gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit „normalem Haken” umgebaut. Und zwischendurch immer mal wieder zu kleinen Ballen gepreßtes LB noch weiter flußabwärts gefüttert.
> 
> Die Montage mit etwas längerem Vorfach (ca 60-65cm) und normalem Haken funktionierte und der erste Anschlag saß. Ordentlicher Fisch, zu meinem großen Ärger knallte das Vorfach direkt vorm Kescher durch und der Fisch verschwand samt Haken und etwa 50cm Schnur. Verdammt!
> 
> Habe wieder die Posenstrecke vorgefüttert und nachgedacht. Das Ledger-Rig komplett umgebaut - fester Seitenarm, in den ich wieder einen Futterkrob hängte, am Business-End ein 6er Octopus Circle. Flocke ran und raus damit. Es gab zu mener Überraschung an dem Swim dann auch relativ fix einen Biß, aber wieder war ich zu schnell oder zu langsam. Habe den Abstand zum Haken weiter gekürzt und der nächste Biß brachte dann den ersten Fisch des Jahres. Etwas über 40cm, schöner Döbel, aber vom Gefühl her eine Nummer kleiner als der verlorene Fisch.
> 
> Wieder LB gefüttert und dann die lange Posenrute klargemacht. Als Pose diente eine Loafer, als Haken ein 6er Fine Carp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Loafer-Pose hat sich erneut gut gemacht. Die kräftige Rute, die Pin und 6lb Float Fish Mono passen gut zusammen.
> 
> Tiefeneinstellung geschätzt und ab dafür. Aber am bekannten Döbeleinstand gab es keinen Biß, auch nicht bei den folgenden Driften. Hab langsam tiefer gestellkt. Beim 7. oder achten Durchgang tauchte die Pose dann ab, etwa 2-3 Sekunden gewartet, dann Anschlag und Fish on.
> Die Greys Rute ist relativ kräftig und das Herankurbeln des Fisches kein Problem, auch nicht mit der Pin. Hatte heute einen etwas kürzeren Kescherstiel mit, aber auch bei der Landung gab es keine Probleme. Und siehe da - der Döbel war mit zwei Haken unterwegs, beide Eisen saßen perfekt.
> Auf so etwas hatte ich nach dem Abriß gehofft.
> Der Döbel hatte etwa 48cm und war ziemlich bullig geformt.
> 
> Gut gelaunt habe ich es dann ein paar hunbdert Meter weiter flußabwärts versucht und hatte dort etliche Bisse (sowohl an der Quivertiprute als auch an der Posenrute) und auch 4-5x Fischkontakt, aber die Haken lösten sich immer weit vor der möglichen Landung. Rätselhaft.
> Habe noch eine schöne Stelle abseits der schnellen Strömung entdeckt, wo das Wasser zu ruhen scheint. Dort werde ich es sicher demnächst mal versuchen.



Toller Bericht.
Petri Heil zu den Döbeln.

Tobias85 
Ebenfalls ein Petri Heil.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Danke für den schönen Bericht vom „Problem-Gumpen” und Petri zu den Döbeln, lieber Tobias.
Vielleicht klappts das nächste Mal mit den „Dickschiffen”.

Haha, lieber Stephan, das Problem mit dem sich heimlich vermehrenden Angelkleinkram kenne ich nur zu gut.
Muß endlich mal gründlich Klarschiff machen. Aber das hebe ich mir für die nächste Schlechtwetterperiode auf


----------



## daci7

... wenn man bedenkt, dass du in den letzten Wochen bei Schnee, Schneematsch, Nieselregen und ähnlichem am Wasser warst, dies also keine "Schlechtwetterperiode" zu sein schien, würde ich mir das Aufräumen von Nubsies an deiner Stelle auch für die nächste wirkliche Schlechtwetterperiode aufheben. Also, wenn man so garnicht mehr fischen kann. Also überhaupt nicht. -45°C oder so


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> . Also, wenn man so garnicht mehr fischen kann. Also überhaupt nicht. -45°C oder so


Dann hat Georg nur das Probleme, wie bekommt er ein passendes Loch ins Eis.


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> ... wenn man bedenkt, dass du in den letzten Wochen bei Schnee, Schneematsch, Nieselregen und ähnlichem am Wasser warst, dies also keine "Schlechtwetterperiode" zu sein schien, würde ich mir das Aufräumen von Nubsies an deiner Stelle auch für die nächste wirkliche Schlechtwetterperiode aufheben. Also, wenn man so garnicht mehr fischen kann. Also überhaupt nicht. -45°C oder so


32°C plus gilt bei mir auch als Schlechtwetter. Wenn das Wasser pxxwarm ist hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf die Angelei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> 32°C plus



Beste Zeit für Schwimmbrotdöbel.


----------



## Jason

geomas , Tobias85 
Dickes Petri aus dem Zwergenland und Danke für die Berichte.  Morgen beginnt bei mir wieder der Ernst des Lebens. Das Jahr beginnt mit Spätschicht, aber das macht mir zu dieser Jahreszeit nichts aus. Diese Schicht hasse ich nur ab dem Frühjahr. Ich hab mir vorgenommen am WE mit dem Neuangler Sven an die Teiche zu fahren.
Das Wetter soll zwar am Mittwoch kälter werde und ab Samstag soll es schneien, aber für 2-3 Stunden werde ich Frostköttel das schon mal aushalten.  Wenn ich eure Berichte lese, bekommt man Lust aufs angeln. Anders kann ich das nicht beschreiben. Also muss ich Maden besorgen und Würmer wären auch nicht schlecht. Soll ein guter Winterköder für Karpfen sein.
Ich wünsche euch einen guten Start in die erste Woche des Jahres. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Und weiter geht's im Ükel. 
Dickes Petri Tobias85 und geomas


----------



## phirania

Heute geht es endlich wieder nach Hause. 
Angeln fällt diese Saison wohl erst mal aus


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Besserung Kalle.


----------



## rustaweli

Schön das es für Dich wieder nach Hause geht phirania !


----------



## rustaweli

Die nächsten herzlichen Petri gehen raus an geomas und Tobias85 ! Danke für Eure Berichte!

Ihr macht mich langsam aber sicher nervös!
Überlege gerade ob ich heute Abend einfach kurz just for fun rausgehe und einfach ein Würmlein anködere. Karpfen, Rotaugen, Winterbarbe, Dickkopf, Brachse, Ziegenbart... Mit Knicklicht und Glöckchen.
Anbei, bekommen Tauwürmer Babys? Hab gerade meine Wurmbox durchsucht und Restwürmer gezählt.
Dabei fand ich die hier.




Kann das sein, oder ist damals beim Tausch der Erde was mit reingerutscht?


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung, phirania ! Hoffentlich bist Du nicht an die Wohnung gebunden.

rustaweli - hmm, ich tippe auf die Erde, die den Wurmnachwuchs mit sich brachte. Viel Erfolg, falls Du noch ne kurze Session einschiebst!

Thomas. - Dein Flüßchen sieht aus, als ob es ne Menge „Dreck” führt, ich meine die starke Trübung. Kann natürlich auch täuschen. Schade, daß die Hxxxbrxxx-Rolle nicht tut wie sie soll. 
Stichwort Rolle - ich kann irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, warum die Drennan FD3000 so einen „gemischten Ruf” hat. Ich finde, daß sie gut läuft. Die flachen Spulen sind super, mit der Bremse hatte ich ebensowenig ein Problem wie mit der schön gemachten Klappkurbel. Die Optik - nun ja, ist Geschmackssache aber es gibt sicher mindestens 1000 häßlichere Rollen.
Ich hatte sie ja nicht sofort zum Einsatz gebracht, sondern erst nachgedacht, zu welcher Rute sie passen könnte und dann lange auf die passende Mono gewartet. Egal, ich finde, daß sie perfekt zu ner mittleren Posenrute wie den S7-Drennans paßt. Also nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hat schonal jemand mit Rosenkäferlarven geangelt?








						Rosenkäferlarven
					

Rosenkäferlarven und weitere Larven und Würmer kaufen. Terraristikshop mit Futtertierversand




					www.md-terraristik.de


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber phirania, auch von mir weiterhin gute Besserung. Immerhin gehts ein kleines Stück bergauf!


----------



## Jason

Zu Hause ist es doch am schönsten als in dem faden Krankenhaus, lieber phirania. Alles Gute für deine weitere Genesung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

phirania alles Gute, schön das du wieder zuhause bist.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Skott

Alles Gute für Dich phirania und bloß nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken...


----------



## Astacus74

Ein herzliches Petri Heil geht an geomas und Tobias85 ! Danke für Eure Berichte!

Zu Hause ist es doch am schönsten als in dem faden Krankenhaus, lieber phirania, bloß nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken...

Nu ein kleiner Bericht heute hat sich die Möglichkeit ergeben ans Wasser zu kommen, bin an die Drawehnertorbürcke in der Stadt
es lief in den 2 Stunden zäh 3 kleine möchtegern Güstern (um die 12cm) 2 Grundeln und ein Kaulbarsch.
Nicht sehr berauschend aber ein Anfang.
Bis auf eine Grundel bissen alle auf meine Pickerrute mit Madenbndel am 10 Haken, am Wurm auf Grund tat sich nichts und wiegesagt 
an der Matchrute mit Made am 14 Haken nur die Grundel in ca. 2,7m tiefe und 5m vor Ufer.




















An meinen Platz war leider kein rankommen da wurde gebuddelt  also mußte ich ausweichen naja kann nur besser werden


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

AUch von mir alles Gute für Dich, phirania. Denk dran, Deine Gänse warten auf Dich.


----------



## Racklinger

Dass selbe auch von mir phirania, werde schnell wieder gesund.


----------



## daci7

phirania , es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung! Zu Hause kannst du dich besser ausruhen und dann wird bald wieder auch am Wasser angegriffen!


----------



## MS aus G

Dem schließe ich mich selbstverständlich an, gute Besserung phirania!!!

Allen anderen noch ein dickes Petri zu den doch recht zahlreichen Erfolgen!!!

Bei mir gab es Neujahr noch eine von den ollen Dingern, muss ich mich mal beschweren, das die im Sommer schlecht (ab-)gefischt haben, die Geier!!! Friedfischtechnisch tat sich am Teich leider sonst nix, (komisch)! Das Vorfüttern bringt also auch keine Vorteile, vielleicht sogar Nachteile im Winter??? Naja mal schauen, wie es weiter geht???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße von Flüsschen.
Bei Regen und Sturm renne ich hier ständig zwischen Auto und Angelplatz hin und her.
Ein Plötz hat sich auch schon sehen lassen aber doll ist es nicht mit der Beißerei.


----------



## rustaweli

Viel Erfolg Professor Tinca und danke für den Bericht Astacus74 ! Nur die Grundel verunsichert mich gerade zwecks Vorhaben.
Fahre doch nur in die Nähe, erspare mir die Anfahrt heute und Pickere in die Dunkelheit hinein. Erst Maden und/Mais, im Dunkeln mit Wurm.
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Angeln fällt diese Saison wohl erst mal aus


Mensch phirania  - auch im Rolli kann man Angeln....
Hauptsache Du bist wieder Zuhause und es geht wieder vorwärts...


----------



## Tricast

Gute Besserung und ein erfreulicheres Jahr 2022 wünschen Dir  phirania Susanne und Heinz.


----------



## rustaweli




----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nachdem ich auf der Runde mit Ferdi eine sehr idyllische Angelstelle an einem kleinen Flüsschen entdeckt habe, musste ich einfach kurzfristig umdisponieren und habe einen Versuch mit der Feederrute gestartet. Bislang leider ohne Erfolg. Aber schön ist es hier trotzdem.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin schpn wieder zu Hause.
Die Wetterkapriolen sind echt nicht zum Aushalten heute und die Nachmittage noch viel zu kurz, abstürzendes Barometer noch dazu.

Ein handlanger Dübel und ein 25er Plötz waren dei spärliche Ausbeute.

Der scheixx Biber hat meine übliche Winterdöbelstelle versaut indem einen der letzten Bäume auch noch abgefressen hat.
Ich hab versucht da zu angeln aber nach drei Würfen und drei Hängern hab ich es aufgegeben.

Wie wird man diese massenhaft auftretenden Mistviecher, ohne natürliche Feinde, wieder los ?


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein handlanger Dübel und ein 25er Plötz waren dei spärliche Ausbeute.


Na trotzdem Petri Heil, mit dem Biber hmm du brauchst einen Trapper so einen richtigen Waldläufer der wird es richten 


rustaweli dann man noch viel Petri Heil




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auf der Runde mit Ferdi eine sehr idyllische Angelstelle an einem kleinen Flüsschen entdeckt habe, musste ich einfach kurzfristig umdisponieren und habe einen Versuch mit der Feederrute gestartet. Bislang leider ohne Erfolg. Aber schön ist es hier trotzdem



Sitzt du an der Seege? Soviele Flüßchen gibt es ja nicht bei uns. 
Noch viel Petri Heil


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Positiv!


----------



## rustaweli

Ach komm schon...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Entschneidert.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann mal eine Runde Petris!  Ich hab heute die warme Stube vorgezogen, ein Tag Pause ist legitim denke ich.


----------



## Finke20

Da ist ja schon wieder sooo viel passiert   , Petri an alle Aktiven.
phirania gute Besserung für dich.


----------



## daci7

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Kennt jemand von euch die Drennan Light Feeder 11ft, 1/8-1/2 oh, bzw die Medium Feeder 11,6ft, 1/8- 1 1/2oz?
Beide aus der ersten Generstion dieser Serien. Ich frage für einen Freund, der die Ruten gerade bei einer Bekannten Online-Plattform beobachtet.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Dace

Ich wünsche allen hier noch ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr mit guten und dicken Fischen!

Habe heute das Angeljahr eröffnet und mich an den Fluss meines Vertrauens, der Lippe, auf Döbel versucht. Wetter- und Wasserverhältnisse waren eigentlich gut: die Wassertemperatur war um 4 Grad gestiegen, der Wind blies kräftig aus SW, hier und da mal ein Schauer.

Und hatte Glück: dieser gute Döbel konnte dem Frühstückfleischwürfel nicht widerstehen.

So kann es weitergehen.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Tobias85

Dace: Auch dir ein herzliches Petri zum tollen Fisch an stilvoller Rute


----------



## Tricast

Was ist eigentlich mit Dirk Skyduck? Umgezogen und keinen Empfang?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen hier noch ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr mit guten und dicken Fischen!
> 
> Habe heute das Angeljahr eröffnet und mich an den Fluss meines Vertrauens, der Lippe, auf Döbel versucht. Wetter- und Wasserverhältnisse waren eigentlich gut: die Wassertemperatur war um 4 Grad gestiegen, der Wind blies kräftig aus SW, hier und da mal ein Schauer.
> 
> Und hatte Glück: dieser gute Döbel konnte dem Frühstückfleischwürfel nicht widerstehen.
> 
> So kann es weitergehen.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394796



Petri Heil, Roland!
Ein toller Döbel.


----------



## Dace

@Tobias85​Danke, ist eine Peter Stone Specimen 11'.


----------



## kuttenkarl

daci7 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die Drennan Light Feeder 11ft, 1/8-1/2 oh, bzw die Medium Feeder 11,6ft, 1/8- 1 1/2oz


die Light Feeder und die Big Feeder habe ich. Tolle Ruten, würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Die Light Feeder habe im Sommer 1992 gekauft.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Entschneidert.



Petri Heil, zu deinem Kauli sind einfach schöne Fische.



Dace schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen hier noch ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr mit guten und dicken Fischen!
> 
> Habe heute das Angeljahr eröffnet und mich an den Fluss meines Vertrauens, der Lippe, auf Döbel versucht. Wetter- und Wasserverhältnisse waren eigentlich gut: die Wassertemperatur war um 4 Grad gestiegen, der Wind blies kräftig aus SW, hier und da mal ein Schauer.
> 
> Und hatte Glück: dieser gute Döbel konnte dem Frühstückfleischwürfel nicht widerstehen.
> 
> So kann es weitergehen.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland



Petri Heil, zu deinem Dickkopf hast da ein schönes Bild eingestellt ich freu mich auf mehr


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Kennt jemand von euch die Drennan Light Feeder 11ft, 1/8-1/2 oh, bzw die Medium Feeder 11,6ft, 1/8- 1 1/2oz?
> Beide aus der ersten Generstion dieser Serien. Ich frage für einen Freund, der die Ruten gerade bei einer Bekannten Online-Plattform beobachtet.
> Groetjes
> David



Eine Medium Feeder ist mir heute gerade zugelaufen (geliefert worden). Ob es erste oder welche Generation ist weiß ich leider nicht (Stopfen am hinteren Griffende abnehmbar zum Verstauen von 2 Wechselspitzen). Ich war mit der Rute aber noch nicht am Wasser.
Mit dem Anbieter (wenn es der aus Esslingen ist) habe ich sehr gute Erfahrunge machen können (und Rusty auch).


Wichtig zu wissen: eine Medium Feeder von gestern wäre heute vermutlich eine „Light-Feeder” oder würde als „Long Picker” verkauft werden.
Die 1 1/2oz WG entsprechen ja etwa 42/43gr.


----------



## Astacus74

So ich habe da mal eine Frage in die Runde,bei mir hat vorhin ein alter Bekannter angeklingelt "Ich hab hier ne alte Rute ohne Spitze 
kannste damit was anfangen? Kriegste geschenkt.) 
Na da sage ich doch nicht nein, war ne alte DAM Classic CF Multipicker nu zu meiner Frage hat jemand eine Ahnung was für ein
Wurfgewicht dies Stöckchen hat???











Ein paar Arbeiten hat dies Stöckchen noch nötig die Ringwicklungen sind schon nicht mehr schön (Lack platzt ab und ein zwei Ringe
sind schon leicht wacklig)  und der Rollenhalter geht verdammt schwer aber egal morgen wird probegewedelt mal sehen was geht.
Ne Spitze hab ich noch gefunden die sogar passte 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

erst mal Petri Heil allen die am Wasser waren, und gute Besserung phirania 



geomas schrieb:


> Dein Flüßchen sieht aus, als ob es ne Menge „Dreck” führt, ich meine die starke Trübung.


ja gerade Hochwasser, sonst ist er Glasklar. Naja die Rolle ist nicht so meins, macht für mich auch einen Billigen Eindruck was natürlich nix heißen soll, Hauptsache dir gefällt sie.


----------



## geomas

Petri zum bulligen Döbel, Dace ! Hatte der schon 6lb?

Schade um den Döbel-Swim, Professore, aber vielleicht entstehen durch die Umbaumaßnahmen der Biber neue gute Stellen. Petri zu Plötz und Döbel!

Petri zum Entschneiderungs-Fischlein, lieber rustaweli . Stark, daß Du jede Chance nutzt!

Das sieht wieder sehr idyllisch aus bei Dir, lieber Wuemmehunter - und der Kauli ist ein Löwe.

Petri heil auch Dir, lieber Astacus74 ! Der Swim sieht gut aus, nach vielen „Features”. Ich habe 2 ältere DAM Picker und würde mich an das WG langsam herantesten. Bei meinen sind etwa 20gr beim sanften Wurf lockerst drin, vermutlich deutlich mehr (habs noch nicht probiert).


----------



## Dace

geomas Der Döbel war 60 cm, 6 lb 8oz

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil auch Dir, lieber @Astacus74 ! Der Swim sieht gut aus, nach vielen „Features”. Ich habe 2 ältere DAM Picker und würde mich an das WG langsam herantesten. Bei meinen sind etwa 20gr beim sanften Wurf lockerst drin, vermutlich deutlich mehr (habs noch nicht probiert).



Wenn das nicht eigentlich ne gute Stelle wär würde ich nicht in der Stadt fischen ist schon was anderes wenn dir die Leute über die Schulter schauen (man weiß ja nie wer gerade hinter dir steht) man sitzt ja 3-4m Tiefer als der Brgersteig.

Die Jeetzel wird unter der Brücke verengt von ca. 25m auf 15m unter der Brücke ca. 1.2m tief und 15m weiter ca. 3m tief und wieder 
20-25m breit auf der Hausbootseite mit einer schönen Rückströmung (an der richtigen Stelle dreht die Pose in Ruhe ihre Runden).

Auf der anderen Seite ist die Rückströmung nicht so ausgeprägt, beidseitig hast du eine Steinpackung mittig eigentlich Sand aber auch
vereinzelt Steine und Müll also das was Mensch so im Wasser an Brücken entsorgt (Fahräder, Mofas und soweiter sofort)

Mit dem Wurfgewicht dachte ich mir schon, meine Silstarpicker hat 15gr  verträgt aber auch vorsichtig geworfen locker 25gr
ich werde es morgen probieren


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> die Light Feeder und die Big Feeder habe ich. Tolle Ruten, würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Die Light Feeder habe im Sommer 1992 gekauft.
> 
> Gruß Gerd





geomas schrieb:


> Eine Medium Feeder ist mir heute gerade zugelaufen (geliefert worden). Ob es erste oder welche Generation ist weiß ich leider nicht (Stopfen am hinteren Griffende abnehmbar zum Verstauen von 2 Wechselspitzen). Ich war mit der Rute aber noch nicht am Wasser.
> Mit dem Anbieter (wenn es der aus Esslingen ist) habe ich sehr gute Erfahrunge machen können (und Rusty auch).
> 
> 
> Wichtig zu wissen: eine Medium Feeder von gestern wäre heute vermutlich eine „Light-Feeder” oder würde als „Long Picker” verkauft werden.
> Die 1 1/2oz WG entsprechen ja etwa 42/43gr.


Also wäre die med. Feeder ideal um damit im Altarm auf Brassen und kapitalen Augenrote zu feedern?
Hmmmm ... Interessant ...
Leider gibbet die im Pärchen, dann müsste ich eine Rute wieder quit werden ... was meint ihr, was ein realistischer Preis für das Rütchen wäre?
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass der Stock fein, sensibel, englisch ist?

PS: Ergänzen sollte sie meine Sammlung nach unten - bisher ist meine "leichteste" Feeder eine S7 puddle chucker carp feeder, darunter fische ich eine Aqualite picker mit 25g wg - das geht aber nicht auf Distanzen von mehr als 25m. Oder ich kann das nicht  passt das?
Grüße
David


----------



## geomas

Tja, daci7 , zum Preis der Medium Feeder mag ich nichts sagen. Mein Exemplar war günstiger „als 1/2 Zwilling”. Die Preise für gute aktuelle Ruten kann man leicht herausfinden. Ob man nun alt oder neu fischt ist wohl ne Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe. Die Drennan Medium Feeder ist eben ein Youngtimer mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen (kleine Ringe, Schieberollenhalter zum Beispiel).
Habe die Rute eben mal etwas gewedelt und sie gefällt mir trocken ziemlich gut. Ob sie „besser” ist als die in jeder Beziehung vergleichbare Tri-Cast Feeder (Kevlar Trophy sowieso 11'4'' oder so - deren Aktion ist „Bombe”) wird wohl erst die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## daci7

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung - ich glaube, ich werde kurz vor knapp aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden, ob es mir das Geld wert ist. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Racklinger

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin schpn wieder zu Hause.
> Die Wetterkapriolen sind echt nicht zum Aushalten heute und die Nachmittage noch viel zu kurz, abstürzendes Barometer noch dazu.
> 
> Ein handlanger Dübel und ein 25er Plötz waren dei spärliche Ausbeute.
> 
> Der scheixx Biber hat meine übliche Winterdöbelstelle versaut indem einen der letzten Bäume auch noch abgefressen hat.
> Ich hab versucht da zu angeln aber nach drei Würfen und drei Hängern hab ich es aufgegeben.
> 
> Wie wird man diese massenhaft auftretenden Mistviecher wieder los ohne natürliche Feinde?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394779
> Anhang anzeigen 394780


Keine Chance, solange der geschützt ist, und dass wird er dank übereifriger Naturschützer (meine persönliche Meinung) noch lange bleiben. Da bleibt einem nur übrig, die Bäume die man erhalten will mit Maschendraht zu schützen 
Noch gefährlicher ist es, wenn sie sich ins Ufer eingraben und dieses dann abstürzt oder sich plötzlich Löcher auftun. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch für die Artenvielfalt und die Biber haben auch Ihren Platz, aber man müsste Sie wie beim Rotwild auch auf ein gesundes Maß ausdünnen dürfen.


----------



## Niklas32

Moin. 
Ich überlege aktuell mir eine neue Feeder- bzw. Pickerrute zuzulegen. Ich fische sonst immer recht lange Ruten, weshalb jetzt einfach mal was Kurzes her muss. Ich fische zu 95% 20g Körbe im Stillwasser. Daher darf es gern etwas leichtes mit niedrigem Wurfgewicht sein. 

Beim Stöbern bin ich nun darauf gestoßen, dass die Shimano Aernos Winkle Picker in 0-40 Gramm und 2,70m grad im Angebot ist. Kennt jemand diese Serie und kann einige Erfahrungen teilen? 
Ansonsten bin ich auch gern für andere Vorschläge offen. 

Grüße und ein Frohes neues Jahr euch allen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Shimano Commercial Feeder in 2,40 oder 3,00m kann ich empfehlen.
Auch die Shimano Aero X1 Ruten sind gut und günstig.


----------



## geomas

#angebot

Die von mir öfters erwähnten superhandlichen „Buschruten” gibts aktuell für unter 20€, teilweise bei kostenlosem Versand.
Ich meine die „Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush” in 1,60m und 2,10m. Wer gerne an Kleinstgewässern angelt und ne robuste Rute für ganz enge Swims sucht - meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Astacus74

So die Probierrunde mit der neu gebrauchten Rute ist beendet, macht sich ganz gut muß mal sehen wie sie sich im Drill mit größeren
Fischen schlägt aber das müßte passen.
Mein Ziel war heute die Elbe die mir die Kalte Schulter zeigte nüscht nicht 2,5 Stunden nicht ein Biss, dann bin ich nochmal für ne 
halbe Stunde an die Jeetzel und siehe da zumindest Bisse und ein Kauli.










und hier der Kauli der mich entschneidert hat






langsam werden sie größer ich hoffe ich erwisch noch mal ein wie vor 3 Jahren der hatte stolze 17cm



Gruß Frank


----------



## Niklas32

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Shimano Commercial Feeder in 2,40 oder 3,00m kann ich empfehlen.
> Auch die Shimano Aero X1 Ruten sind gut und günstig.


Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Das klingt auf jeden Fall nach der Art Rute die ich suche. 


geomas schrieb:


> #angebot
> 
> Die von mir öfters erwähnten superhandlichen „Buschruten” gibts aktuell für unter 20€, teilweise bei kostenlosem Versand.
> Ich meine die „Advanta Discovery RVS River Ambush” in 1,60m und 2,10m. Wer gerne an Kleinstgewässern angelt und ne robuste Rute für ganz enge Swims sucht - meine Empfehlung.


Auch dir vielen Dank für den Vorschlag. So kurze und straffe Ruten brauche ich allerdings nicht. Ich fühle mich ab und an lediglich von einem Baum über oder hinter mir und meinen 4,20m Ruten gestört. Ich denke eine Rute mit 2,70 oder 3m ist für meine Einsatzgebiete ideal.


----------



## geomas

Niklas32 - sorry, der Beitrag zu den River-Ambush-Ruten kam eher zufällig hinter Deinem Beitrag und galt nicht Dir. 

2,70-3m halte ich auch für ideal für das leichtere Angeln auf kurze Distanz. Über die Shimano Aero X1-Serie habe ich nur positive Wortmeldungen vernommen. Es gibt übrigens auch viele interessante Old- und Youngtimer in dem Segment.

Astacus74 - schön, die beiden alten Picker nebeinenander zu sehen. Prima, daß es mit nem Entschneiderungs-Kauli geklappt hat.


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> Wichtig zu wissen: eine Medium Feeder von gestern wäre heute vermutlich eine „Light-Feeder” oder würde als „Long Picker” verkauft werden.
> Die 1 1/2oz WG entsprechen ja etwa 42/43gr


die Light Feeder ist mit 1/8-1/2oz WG angegeben
die Big Feeder ist mit 1/2-3oz Wg angegeben, mit ihr habe ich anfangs in der Weser zwischen Holzminden und Pegestorf gefischt. Das Gewicht der Körbe waren bis zu 60gr., das war aber auch ende der Fahnenstange. Habe mir deshalb noch eine Heavy Feeder zugelegt, weil ich 60gr. +Futter schon nicht mehr gut anfühlte.

Zum Preis: ich würde für eine der Ruten 120€ ohne drüber nachzudenken bezahlen. Das ist aber meine persöhnliche Meinung zum Preis, den ich liebe diese Ruten (Drennan macht glücklich).


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Prima, daß es mit nem Entschneiderungs-Kauli geklappt hat.



Insgeheim habe ich auf ein paar Güstern oder Zopen gehofft aber Fehlanzeige, naja ich werde die schon erwischen kommt,
Zeit kommt Rat.
Bei dem DAM Picker werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich neue Ringe montieren, die obersten haben mir zuwenig Abstand zum Blank
aber erst noch ein paar Testfischen.
Dann vernüftige Ringe, Bindegarn und Lack besorgen für den nächsten Winter als Bastelprojekt


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

kuttenkarl - mit etwas Glück kann ich morgen oder sonst an den kommenden Tagen die frisch erworbene Drennan Medium Feeder den Döbeln vorstellen.
Was mich etwas wundert: aktuell produzierte Feedertips von Drennan sind zu dünn für diese Rute (und auch für eine ältere IM8 Super Feeder). Bin mit Spitzen zum Glück aktuell halbwegs ausreichend versorgt, aber ich dachte, bei Drennan kann man beliebig Spitzen tauschen (von den Acolytes/Acolyte Distance abgesehen).

Falls es ein Ükel-Treffen bei Dir oder anderswo mit Deiner werten Beteiligung gibt kann ich Dir mal die 10.6ft IM8 Bomb Rod zum Probefischen geben oder auch die der Medium Feeder entsprechende Tri-Cast. Diese Ruten sollten ebenfalls Dein Gefallen finden.


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> aber ich dachte, bei Drennan kann man beliebig Spitzen tauschen


bei meinen Feederruten geht das noch


geomas schrieb:


> die der Medium Feeder entsprechende Tri-Cast.


das wäre super


----------



## Astacus74

Ich hab da mal eben bei mir auf dem Werkstattboden eine ältere Feederrute ausgegraben, hab ich vor Jahren gewonnen und ungefischt
weggepackt   
Nu mein Problem Hersteller Ron Thompson MPX Feeder Action Heavy 390cm, nu würd ich gern wissen wieviel Wurfgewicht hat das gute 
Stück mit Action Heavy kann ich nicht viel anfangen   hat einer in der Runde eine Ahnung was das gute Stück an
Wurfgewicht verträgt???







Grüße Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eben bei mir auf dem Werkstattboden eine ältere Feederrute ausgegraben, hab ich vor Jahren gewonnen und ungefischt
> weggepackt
> Nu mein Problem Hersteller Ron Thompson MPX Feeder Action Heavy 390cm, nu würd ich gern wissen wieviel Wurfgewicht hat das gute
> Stück mit Action Heavy kann ich nicht viel anfangen   hat einer in der Runde eine Ahnung was das gute Stück an
> Wurfgewicht verträgt???
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394869
> 
> 
> Grüße Frank


Das ist garantiert ein heftiger Knüppel der 'Nobelmarke' Ron Thomson, 
'3,90' und 'heavy' klingt sehr nach dem Continental-Feeder Standardmodell für breite Gewässer. Einen Hinweis können die mitgelieferten Spitzen geben, da ist sicher nichts unter 2,5oz dabei?
Ich würde mich sehr wundern wenn der Stock weniger als 120 hat. Mitnehmen ans Wasser: Ich würde mit 50g Körbchen + Payload anfangen, und mich dann hochtasten.

Übrigens: Du hast 'Zope' so en Passant in nem Beitrag erwähnt: gibt's die echt bei Dir? Für mich ist das ein sehr exotischer Fisch


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> aber ich dachte, bei Drennan kann man beliebig Spitzen tauschen


Leider musste ich auch schon feststellen das das nicht immer so ist


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens: Du hast 'Zope' so en Passant in nem Beitrag erwähnt: gibt's die echt bei Dir? Für mich ist das ein sehr exotischer Fisch


Zu Junganglerszeiten (Anfang 90er) reichlich und die letzten vor ca.2 Jahren ist aber immer unterschiedlich auf einmal sind sie da 
oder auch nicht  
Meist ziehen sie im Winter von der Elbe in die Jeetzel, wie die anderen Weißfische auch aber zur Zeit ist das noch ziehmlich ruhig in der 
Jeetzel.
Man merkt es meist daran das die Weißfische in der Jeetzel sind beim Grundangeln, wenn beim einholen das Blei an die Fische stößt
oder halt beim Spinnfischen wenn man laufend Weißfische von außen hakt.  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Zu Junganglerszeiten (Anfang 90er) reichlich und die letzten vor ca.2 Jahren ist aber immer unterschiedlich auf einmal sind sie da
> oder auch nicht
> Meist ziehen sie im Winter von der Elbe in die Jeetzel, wie die anderen Weißfische auch aber zur Zeit ist das noch ziehmlich ruhig in der
> Jeetzel.
> Man merkt es meist daran das die Weißfische in der Jeetzel sind beim Grundangeln, wenn beim einholen das Blei an die Fische stößt
> oder halt beim Spinnfischen wenn man laufend Weißfische von außen hakt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


ich fänds total geil mal eine Zope im Bild zu sehen

Oh, und weil ich die letzten Fortschritte des Ükels versäumen musste, kann nur ein herzliches Petri in die Runde werfen, für herrliche Fische! Und ich bin ganz, ganz erleichtertert, das @phirinha wieder am Start ist- gut das es Dir wieder besser geht, alter Haudegen!


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> ich fänds total geil mal eine Zope im Bild zu sehen



Ich werde mir allergrößte Mühe geben, mal sehen wann und wie das wo weiß ich ja  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

geomas: Danke für den Hinweis zu den River Ambush, bin jetzt tatsächlich am überlegen. Wo würdest du denn aus deiner Erfahrung raus das Wurfgewicht der 2,10m-Variante ansiedeln? Bei der Testkurve denk ich eher ans Barbenangeln in der Leine mit entsprechend dimensionierten Bleien als an meine kleinen Bäche - für beide könnte so eine kurze Rute aber interessant sein.


----------



## Tobias85

Den letzten 'warmen' Tag des frühen Jahres wollte ich noch nutzen für einen Trip zum Hausbach mit der Stipprute. Tja, der Wasserpest-Damm scheint immer noch da zu sein und an meinem Spot hat sich dadurch zunehmend Herbstlaub angesammelt. Probiert hab ich es trotzdem und bei der ersten Drift hat mich auch direkt ein kleines Rotauge entschneidert. Kurz danach folgte leider ein eiskalter, kräftiger Regenschauer mit leichten Beimengungen von Hagel, den ich erst für eine dreiviertel Stunde später erwartet hatte. Also Abbruch und Rückzug.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> geomas: Danke für den Hinweis zu den River Ambush, bin jetzt tatsächlich am überlegen. Wo würdest du denn aus deiner Erfahrung raus das Wurfgewicht der 2,10m-Variante ansiedeln? Bei der Testkurve denk ich eher ans Barbenangeln in der Leine mit entsprechend dimensionierten Bleien als an meine kleinen Bäche - für beide könnte so eine kurze Rute aber interessant sein.



Ganz direkt: zum WG kann ich nichts sagen. 20 oder 30gr sind sicher kein Thema. Heinz hat sie glaube ich mal als MF-Rute gefordert und war eher enttäuscht - so meine Erinnerung. 
Die angebene Testkurve würde ich bei sehr kurzen Ruten nie ernst nehmen. Für den Zweck als robuste Buschrute taugt sie auf jeden Fall. Die Spitze der 1,60m- Variante ist relativ sensibel, die der 2,10m-Variante meiner Meinung nach straffer, aber absolut tauglich für den Zweck.


----------



## Tobias85

Merci, geomas! Fürs Barbeln an der Leine wird das wohl zu wenig sein, Dann denk ich nochmal drüber nach, auf Döbel reicht mir für enge Stellen am Bach wahrscheinlich meine alte kurze Silstar Telepicker.


----------



## geomas

Mist, Fischotter am ersten Swim. Kein Vertun diesmal, bin mir sicher. Aus etwa 8-9m Entfernung sah ich dem begabten Fischer in die Augen. 
Ich ziehe weiter. Ist scharf windig, nicht sehr gemütlich, aber allemal besser als Home-Office.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Mist, Fischotter am ersten Swim. Kein Vertun diesmal, bin mir sicher. Aus etwa 8-9m Entfernung sah ich dem begabten Fischer in die Augen.


Dann weißt du ja wer deine Dickköpfe anknabbert und es gibt kein Vertun


Gruß Frank


----------



## DUSpinner

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eben bei mir auf dem Werkstattboden eine ältere Feederrute ausgegraben, hab ich vor Jahren gewonnen und ungefischt
> weggepackt
> Nu mein Problem Hersteller Ron Thompson MPX Feeder Action Heavy 390cm, nu würd ich gern wissen wieviel Wurfgewicht hat das gute
> Stück mit Action Heavy kann ich nicht viel anfangen   hat einer in der Runde eine Ahnung was das gute Stück an
> Wurfgewicht verträgt???
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394869
> 
> 
> Grüße Frank


Ron Thomson ist eine Marke im max. mittleren Preissegment. Meine erste Ultra Heavy Feederrute von 4,5 m mit einem WG von max. 250 gr ist schon ein Knüppel,  allerdings kann man damit 180 gr "Rattenfallen" Futterkörbe im Hauptstrom des Rheins werfen. Bei Grossfischen über 1 kg macht diese Rute auch Spaß. Der Tackledealer hatte auch Heavy Feederruten dieser Marke von 3,90 bis 4,20 m im Angebot und hat sie auch gut verkauft. Meine o.g. Rute steht seit 3 Jahren ungenutzt im Keller, weil ich mit einer leichteren, allerdings teureren Feederrute mit etwas geringeren WG am Start bin. Als WG würde ich bei der o.g. Rute mal 120 bis 150 gr vermuten. Wie anders beschrieben würde ich mich an das WG rantasten und mit 70 gr Körben anfangen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Mist, Fischotter am ersten Swim.


Alter..
Du bist ja echt in der Wildniß....
Soetwas kennen wir hier garnicht.
Wenn uns mal ein Fuchs über den Weg läuft, haben wir schon das Gefühl von Abenteuer und Freiheit.
Aber wir haben auch unsere Fischvertreiber; Waterbikes von vorne und Quads von hinten...


----------



## rustaweli

Beide Vollzeit eingespannt, Kinder, zu viele zeitaufwendige Hobbys. MTB/Gravel/Cyclo, Garten, Angeln, Wandern, Gehen, Joggen... Was macht man bei Zeitfenstern? 
Genau, man reduziert die Entscheidungen und schafft mehr Angelzeit indem man Hobbys nach drinnen zur Family verlagert. 
Fehlt nur noch Zwift, kommt auch noch. Freu mich!


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Merci, geomas! Fürs Barbeln an der Leine wird das wohl zu wenig sein, Dann denk ich nochmal drüber nach, auf Döbel reicht mir für enge Stellen am Bach wahrscheinlich meine alte kurze Silstar Telepicker.


Hi Tobias, für die Leine nutze ich Feederruten mit um die 80 gr. WG und 3,90 m Länge. Damit kannst du Bewuchs am und im Wasser gut umgehen, kannst die Fische im Drill besser dirigieren und das entsprechende Rückrad haben Sie auch. Auch anständige Döbel machen damit Spaß. Ich habe mal wegen der feineren Bissanzeige eine Methodfeederrute genommen, der Drill einer 65er Barbe dauerte gefühlt ewig, weil mit der Rute kaum Gegenhalten möglich war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Definitiv, zu leicht macht einfach keinen Sinn, versaut man sich gleich 2mal die Fangchancen, durch elend lange Drillausfallzeit und Vertreibung des Fischschwarmes. 
Sowie dann noch den starken Zweifel, ob Rücksetzen gelandeter übersäuerter Fische überhaupt noch Überlebenschancen zulässt.


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Definitiv, zu leicht macht einfach keinen Sinn, versaut man sich gleich 2mal die Fangchancen, durch elend lange Drillausfallzeit und Vertreibung des Fischschwarmes.
> Sowie dann noch den starken Zweifel, ob Rücksetzen gelandeter übersäuerter Fische überhaupt noch Überlebenschancen zulässt.


Nunja, die 2,10m-Variante wurde ja explizit zum Barbenangeln entwickelt, grundsätzlich sollte die also genug Reserven haben. Aber bei dem niedrigen WG ist sie wohl eher für die Barbenangelei in englischen Kleinstflüsse gedacht.

Ukel: Danke für den Hinweis. Nutzt du die auch in der harten Hauptströmung? Da wollten meine Körbe in der Gewichtsklasse nie so recht liegen bleiben. Darum dachte ich, es in Zukunft eben ufernah und strömungsarm unter überhängenden Bäumen zu versuchen.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ukel: Danke für den Hinweis. Nutzt du die auch in der harten Hauptströmung? Da wollten meine Körbe in der Gewichtsklasse nie so recht liegen bleiben. Darum dachte ich, es in Zukunft eben ufernah und strömungsarm unter überhängenden Bäumen zu versuchen.


In der härteren Strömung schlenze ich meistens 12-15 m schräg abwärts und soweit raus, dass ich auf etwa 1/3 der Flussbreite bin, Körbe 40-50 gr., Rute dabei möglichst steil nach oben, um Druck auf die Schnur zu minimieren. Leichter Schnurbogen ist auch ganz nützlich. 
An Stellen mit ruhigeren Bereichen, Strömungsrand usw., geht's natürlich leichter, was die Körbe betrifft, aber die Rute kann wegen des Drills gern die gleiche bleiben. 
Wenn ich meine verschiedenen Stellen anklappere, werden nur die Körbe angepasst, alles andere bleibt. 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, forscht du ganz in der Nähe, wo ich wohne, vielleicht ließe sich bei Gelegenheit mal ein gemeinsamer Trip an "meiner" Leine organisieren.


----------



## geomas

Falls es zu einem Ükeltreffen kommen sollte kann ich gerne die River Ambush Ruten zur allgemeinen Besichtigung und Prüfung einpacken. 
Spielzeug sind die nicht, aber wegen ihrer Kürze eben nur für enge, überwachsene Stellen zu empfehlen. 


So, also Plötz gingen mir heute nicht ans Band, aber mit den Döbeln lief es ganz gut. Die neue alte Drennan Medium Feeder hat sich gut gemacht, eine „feine englische Aktion” kann ich bestätigen und sie nach diesem ersten Test für die Angelei auf Rotaugen und Brassen mit leichten Körben empfehlen.
Für die Döbelei ist wohl aber eine etwas kräftigere Rute die bessere Wahl, so mein erster Eindruck.

Ich schreibe später am Abend noch was zum Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe (und Fischotter).


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Georg, auf den Kurzbericht freue ich mich jetzt schon!



Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, forscht du ganz in der Nähe, wo ich wohne, vielleicht ließe sich bei Gelegenheit mal ein gemeinsamer Trip an "meiner" Leine organisieren.


Das wäre natürlich ne ganz feine Sache! Wir hatten uns ja letztes Jahr auf der Stippermesse schon ein wenig über die Leine unterhalten. Soweit ich weiß schließt sich meine Strecke ja nahtlos an deine an, vom Typus her also wohl identisch. Und Gastkarten gibts für deine Strecke ja auch. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir das zu Beginn der Barbensaison schaffen würden.  Und so long erstmal danke für die konkreten Tipps!


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri geomas !
Ich werde morgen Vormittag auch pickernd der Rotaugenpirsch fröhnen. Ganz entspannt irgendwo am Kanal. Mit Maden, Flocken und leichten Körbchen. Genug LB ist vorbereitet, gewürzt mit etwas Salz, Curry und Koriander. Jetzt noch schnell ein paar rotaugentaugliche Vorfächer mit Haken für Flocken binden, Sachen rauslegen und gut ist. 
Freue mich auf Deinen Bericht! 
Petri auch noch Dir Tobias85 !
Hoffe niemanden zu vergessen bei all den Meldungen diese Tage!


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Georg, auf den Kurzbericht freue ich mich jetzt schon!
> 
> 
> Das wäre natürlich ne ganz feine Sache! Wir hatten uns ja letztes Jahr auf der Stippermesse schon ein wenig über die Leine unterhalten. Soweit ich weiß schließt sich meine Strecke ja nahtlos an deine an, vom Typus her also wohl identisch. Und Gastkarten gibts für deine Strecke ja auch. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir das zu Beginn der Barbensaison schaffen würden.  Und so long erstmal danke für die konkreten Tipps!


Die Leine ist in den Bereichen keinesfalls einfach zu beangeln und es gibt nicht viele Stellen, wo man vernünftig ans Wasser kommt, das betrifft unser beide Strecken. Im Stadtbereich wegen des gestauten Flusses und anderer Uferbeschaffenheit ist es einfacher, aber die Barben sind dort schwieriger zu lokalisieren. Die beste Zeit auf die Bartenträger in der Leine ist sicherlich der Herbst, andere Jahreszeiten aber nicht auszuschließen. Im Frühjahr sollte es dann insgesamt wieder aussichtsreicher werden.


----------



## Dace

@ Astacus74

Wenn das Wurfgewicht nicht bekannt ist, kann über das Ermitteln der Testkurve mit anschließender Umrechnung an das Wurfgewicht kommen:
Testkurve in lbs x 454 Gramm : 16 = maximales Wurfgewicht

Einfaches Beispiel: 1 lb Testkurve x 454 = 454 : 16 = 28 g

maximales Wurfgewicht x 0,8 = optimales Wurfgewicht

28 x o,8 = 22 g optimales Wurfgewicht

Etwas Arbeit, aber da geht etwas ...

Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Die Leine ist in den Bereichen keinesfalls einfach zu beangeln und es gibt nicht viele Stellen, wo man vernünftig ans Wasser kommt, das betrifft unser beide Strecken.


Das hab ich schon feststellen müssen. Ne Handvoll Stellen mit brauchbarem Zugang bei Normalwasser kenne ich mittlerweile, allerdings läuft man da auch gut und gerne 30 Minuten vom Auto aus - und mit Pech sind die dann schon besetzt.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> So, also Plötz gingen mir heute nicht ans Band, aber mit den Döbeln lief es ganz gut.


Schon mal Petri Heil, da bin ich auf deinen Bericht gespannt.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Vormittag auch pickernd der Rotaugenpirsch fröhnen. Ganz entspannt irgendwo am Kanal. Mit Maden, Flocken und leichten Körbchen. Genug LB ist vorbereitet, gewürzt mit etwas Salz, Curry und Koriander. Jetzt noch schnell ein paar rotaugentaugliche Vorfächer mit Haken für Flocken binden, Sachen rauslegen und gut ist.


Dann mal ein Petri Heil zu deinem Angelausflug, morgen Vormittag ergibt sich vielleicht bei mir auch die Gelegenheit, mal schauen



Dace schrieb:


> Wenn das Wurfgewicht nicht bekannt ist, kann über das Ermitteln der Testkurve mit anschließender Umrechnung an das Wurfgewicht kommen:
> Testkurve in lbs x 454 Gramm : 16 = maximales Wurfgewicht
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel: 1 lb Testkurve x 454 = 454 : 16 = 28 g
> 
> maximales Wurfgewicht x 0,8 = optimales Wurfgewicht
> 
> 28 x o,8 = 22 g optimales Wurfgewicht
> 
> Etwas Arbeit, aber da geht etwas ...


Danke Roland, da muss ich mal schauen, weißt du was da hinter Feeder 13' .... steht ist das die Bezeichnung für das Rutenbaumaterial oder
soll das die Testkurve in lb sein??? Dann hätte die ca. 136 gr Wurfgewicht was mir etwas wenig erscheint 







Minimax schrieb:


> da ist sicher nichts unter 2,5oz dabei?


Die sind leider nicht beschriftet   



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Als WG würde ich bei der o.g. Rute mal 120 bis 150 gr vermuten. Wie anders beschrieben würde ich mich an das WG rantasten und mit 70 gr Körben anfangen.


Danke dir DUSpinner



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Probiert hab ich es trotzdem und bei der ersten Drift hat mich auch direkt ein kleines Rotauge entschneidert.


Noch ein Petri Heil zu deinem Plötz.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alter..
> Du bist ja echt in der Wildniß....
> Soetwas kennen wir hier garnicht.
> Wenn uns mal ein Fuchs über den Weg läuft, haben wir schon das Gefühl von Abenteuer und Freiheit.
> Aber wir haben auch unsere Fischvertreiber; Waterbikes von vorne und Quads von hinten...


Naja bei mir gibts auch Bieber, Nutria, Bisamratten, Marderhunde Wölfe, Seeadler usw. und sofort



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

So, nach Trödelei am Morgen ging es dann doch noch los zum  Döbelflüßchen. War kurz nach zwölf da, der Pegel etwas höher als zuletzt, sonst sah alles okay aus. Der Wind blies recht scharf, also Thermobüx an und dicke Jacke und das volle Programm. Beim Traben von einem Swim zum nächsten hatte ich sogar Handschuhe an.

Wollte nicht zur Super-Stelle, sondern die andere Richtung besuchen. Also erstmal ordentlich Meter gemacht auf Schusters Rappen. Hatte drei Ruten eingepackt - die neue alte Drennan Grundrute, die lange und kräftige 15ft Posenrute mit Alipin und eine feine Posenrute. Letztere blieb erstmal im Wagen.

Am ersten Swim habe ich lose zu kleinen Ballen gepreßtes LB gefüttert. Dazu ne Bemerkung: wollte das Brot zum Füttern diesmal gröber und habe es durch ein Futtersieb gerieben. Das hat gedauert und das „Liquidized Bread” bestand eher aus vielen sehr kleinen Bröckchen. Immerhin bildete es im Wasser dennoch ne schöne Wolke, sank etwas schneller als feineres LB aus der Moulinette.





„Geriebenes Sandwichtoast”, man beachte den platt getretenen und notdürftig gerichteten Drennan-Futterkorb.

Habe es anfangs mit der Posenrute versucht, aber Bisse wollten nicht kommen. Immerhin konnte ich die dicke Loafer-Pose ganz gut steuern und bremsen. Also ganz langsam kommt so etwas wie Routine in meine Longtrotting-Versuche. Stichwort #long - ich bin schlecht im Entfernungen schätzen, aber an manchen Stellen hatte ich wohl etwa 60m Schnur draußen. Dann endet aber auch meine Sehkraft und die „Kuppel” des Loafers ist gerade noch auszumachen. Sehr gut erkennen konnte ich dann aber den Fischotter, der am Ufer gegenüber ins Wasser glitt, mich ansah und abtauchte.

Habe dann mehrfach die Stelle gewechselt, aber der erhoffte Biß blieb aus. Alles mit der Posenrute, die Swims waren bei der relativ schnellen Strömung nichts für die Medium-Grundrute und einige Stellen ließ ich aus - da wäre die 11einhalb Fuß lange Drennan deutlich zu lang gewesen.

Schon wieder relativ dicht am Ausgangspunkt kannte ich eine gute Stelle, habe dort wie gehabt Ballen des Krümelbrots gefüttert und die Feederrute klargemacht. Hatte eine ziemliche feine Glass-Tip drin, die Bezeichnung nicht mehr lesbar - ich tippe auf etwa 0,75oz.





Zur Not hätte ich aus dem Inneren der Rute zwei weitere, etwas härtere Feedertips zaubern können.
Diese erinnerten mich durch leises Klöttern permanent an ihre Existenz hinterm Gummistopfen.





Enganliegende Ringe und schniekes „Gewebe” auf dem Blank der alten Drennan-Rute.
Als Haken diente heute ein 6er Gamakatsu A1 Fine Feeder (ähnlich dem LS-1810).

Hatte einfach eine griffbereite Shimano Aero 3000GT mit geschätzt 4 oder 5lb Mono montiert und ne supersimple Montage geknüppert: Schlaufe in der Hauptschnur (gestreckt 15,5cm lang), in diese habe ich einen 14 oder 145gr-Drennan-Korb eingeschlauft. An das Ende der Hauptschnur habe ich direkt den Haken angeknotet. Also wieder eine „Fester-Seitenarm”-Montage oder fixed Paternoster.

Der erste Wurf an die gute Stelle leicht oberhalb der für die Posenrute reservierten Zone brachte auch sehr schnell einen superdeutlichen Biß und zack war die Rute krumm. Erster Wurf, gleich ein guter Fisch. Döbel, keine Zweifel. Die alte Medium Feeder bog sich stark, die Bremse der ebenfalls alten Rolle hätte sauberer ansprechen können. Naja, nach den üblichen Fluchten des Fisches ins „eigene Ufer” konnte ich ihn dann keschern. Endvierziger, am Maul kleine Würmer (Egel?). Guter Start für die neue alte Rute.





Erster Wurf, erster Fisch für die neue alte Rute. Der Greys-Kescherkopf hat sich übrigens bewährt,
habe ihn noch kleiner und feinmaschiger für die Plötz-Angelei und auch eine Nr. größer (selten genutzt).

Habe die Feederrute zur Seite gepackt und erneut etwas LB gefüttert - und zwar den „Posenrutenswim” leicht flußabwärts.





Bei der fünften oder sechsten Drift Zucken an der Pose, da bei den Zweigen, ein paar Meter weiter ging sie auf Tiefe.
Rute mächtig krumm, dachte an einen richtig dicken Brocken, aber es war ein Döbel von etwa 43/44cm.
Auch der hatte die Würmchen am Dick-Kopf.

Hmm, eigentlich wollte ich an einer kleinen Stelle, wo die Strömung niedrig und sogar teilweise gegenläufig ist, mit feinem Gerät Posenfischen. Habe aber dann doch noch ein paar Würfe mit der Drennan gemacht. Und es kamen wieder schnell Bisse. Zwei Fische sind im Drill ausgestiegen, zwei weitere konnten gelandet werden. Einmal etwa 40cm, einmal knapp darunter.

Die feine Posenrute mit dem feineren Geschirr blieb also ungenutzt. Hab noch vor der Dämmerung eingepackt und somit - was selten ist - „Angelzeit verschenkt”. Aber die Natur gibt mir soviel, da kann ich dann auch mal verzichten und muß nicht alles ausreizen.

Stichwort ausreizen: die Drennan Medium Feeder war ganz sicher nicht am Limit, aber nicht sehr weit davon entfernt.
Döbel in den 40ern in schneller Strömung ziehen schon etwas. Für diese Art der Angelei ist mir gefühlt eine etwas kräftigere Rute doch lieber.
Für die Angelei im ruhiger fließenden Fluß nebenan, auf Brassen, Plötz und den Gelegenheits-Aland ist die Medium Feeder sicher fast perfekt.


----------



## Jason

geomas 
Eine exellente Spätschichtlektüre, wie ich deine Bericht mag. Dickes Döbelpetri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> geomas
> Eine exellente Spätschichtlektüre, wie ich deine Bericht mag. Dickes Döbelpetri.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Laß aber bitte nix anbrennen dafür in Deiner Spätschicht.
Danke, Jason!!


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil zu deinen Döbeln wie immer ein sehr schöner infomativer Bericht    



geomas schrieb:


> „Geriebenes Sandwichtoast”, man beachte den platt getretenen und notdürftig gerichteten Drennan-Futterkorb.


Ich dachte der wär orginal so ein abgeflachter Futterkorb, halt wegen der Strömung



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ja, abgflacht war der Korb vorher schon, aber die perfekte Frorm des Drahtkorbes ist jetzt flöten.





Meine Lieblingskörbe für die Angelei mit LB sind übrigens die Gripmesh-Feeder von Drennan, die hatte ich in ner Extra-Box und muß diese mal suchen.
Die neueren Drahtkörbe „mit Stiel” statt Gummi-Twist von Drennan (links) mag ich auch gerne und nutze die zur Zeit, meist in 10 oder 14/15gr.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Laß aber bitte nix anbrennen dafür in Deiner Spätschicht.
> Danke, Jason!!


Spätschicht ist um 22 Uhr vorbei. Um es mal zu beschreiben. 22:00 Uhr geht die schreckliche Hupe in der Firma, dann dackele ich nach Hause. Um 22:20 Uhr bin ich zu Hause angekommen. Dann gehe ich zuerst in mein Angel-Bastelzimmer und stelle die Heizung an und danach geht es in die Wohnung und ich quatsche 20-30 Minuten mit
meiner Frau. Kurze Verabschiedung mit einem Küsschen und ich wandere in mein Reich. Zuerst wird der PC hochgefahren, ein blondes geöffnet und ich widme mich dem AB oder ich erledige andere Dinge, wie Posen bauen oder Schriftkram erledigen. Beim Posen bauen hapert es aber gerade. Die Motivation fehlt mir momentan. 
Das kommt aber wieder. In Der schönen, warmen Jahreszeit sind meine Abläufe wieder ganz anders.

Gtuß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, abgflacht war der Korb vorher schon, aber die perfekte Frorm des Drahtkorbes ist jetzt flöten.


Na du hast ihn doch nur modifiziert  und dem Gewässer angepaßt

Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> 22:00 Uhr geht die schreckliche Hupe in der Firma


Na sowas habe ich Gott sei Dank nicht und auch keine Nachtschicht bin nur ein Tischler in einer kleinen Werkstatt mit Chef 7 Mann


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na sowas habe ich Gott sei Dank nicht und auch keine Nachtschicht bin nur ein Tischler in einer kleinen Werkstatt mit Chef 7 Mann
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Wir sind in drei Schichten ca. 400 Beschäftigte in der Produktion an unseren Standort. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Merci für deinen Bericht Georg, vorm schlafen gehen nochmal mit ans Wasser kommen zu dürfen und wilde Döbelabenteuer zu erleben ist immer wieder schön. 

Die Variante, das Brot durch ein Sieb zu reiben, findet man ja immer wieder mal. Auf Döbel scheinen mir größere Flöckchen auch sinnvoller zu sein und ganz feines LB. Für meinen Trip am Sonntag hatte ich das Brot zubereitet wie im von dir verlinkten Video: Komplett einweichen, mit den Händen durchkneten, bis keine groben Stücke mehr dabei sind, und dann auswringen/etwas binden. Das war insgesamt recht zeitaufwändig und zusätzlich mit ner ziemlichen Sauerei in der Küche verbunden. Deine Siebtechnik kommt wir da wesentlich entspannter vor.


----------



## geomas

Danke - das Durchreiben durch das Sieb ging schwerer als erwartet. Mit dem Resultat war ich aber sehr zufrieden.
Insbesondere die schnellere Sinkrate fand ich für das momentan schnellfließende Flüßchen vorteilhaft. Mashed Bread im größeren Maßstab wie von Meister Charman (und anderen) empfohlen muß ich noch probieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Das nasse Mashed Bread ist auch ganz gut abgesunken, eigentlich wenig Unterschied zu nem Futterballen würde ich sagen. Mit dem feinen LB gar nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Dace

@Astacus74​Ich denke, dass hinter 13' ist nicht die Bezeichnung für die Testkurve, da sind die gleichen Buchstaben wie  MPX, also TM6 würde ich mal tippen. Am besten die Rute am Handteil einspannen und dann mit der Waage mal vorsichtig die Rutenspitze mit einer Waage bis 90° ziehen und die Testkurve ermitteln.

Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## geomas

Ich würde statt TM6 eher ein „IM6” als Verweis auf das Material/die Carbon-Bauweise lesen _wollen_.
Und das reale WG würde ich eher vorsichtig am Gewässer austesten als errechnen.


----------



## Dace

Das Berechnen des Wurfgewichts soll m.E. nur eine Hilfe sein, was ungefähr Sache ist! Tests und probieren sind in jedem Fall unerlässlich, das stimmt, bringen dann das Ergebnis.

Ja, IM6 könnte auch sein. Ich habe hier mehrere Dutzend "English Handwriting Fonts" in Gebrauch, jeder Rutenhersteller fummelt sich da was hin. Einen originalen Schriftzug für den Rutenbau alter Ruten hin zu bekommen ist ein wirkliches Abenteuer!


----------



## geomas

Ron Thompson  hat sich aus der Sammlung „die Fonts des Grauens” zielsicher den optischen Tiefpunkt herausgepickt.
Ich mag die Handschrift auf den alten Tri-Cast Ruten.


----------



## Dace

Wir haben mal etwas mit Tri-Cast in den 80er gemacht. Da gab es einen Händler namens "Balke" aus Bielefeld, der hatte zu der Zeit den Vertrieb für Tri-Cast-Ruten. 

Ich fand die Ruten interessant, habe mit den damaligen Karpfenruten viel geangelt. Die Aktion der Ruten war gut, nicht so knüppelhart wie andere Kohlefaser zu der Zeit. Leider hatte ich aber während der Testphase einige Rutenbrüche. Aber das hatten wir öfters, so zum Beispiel auch bei Greys-Ruten, beim Anschlag bis zu zweimal gebrochen.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich zuerst in mein Angel-Bastelzimmer und stelle die Heizung an und danach geht es in die Wohnung und ich quatsche 20-30 Minuten mit


Du weißt die Prioritäten richtig zu setzen.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Naja bei mir gibts auch Bieber, Nutria, Bisamratten, Marderhunde Wölfe, Seeadler usw. und sofort


Das glaube ich gerne; Du lebst ja auch in allerfeinster Wildniß.
Ich war mehrmals in deiner Ecke unterwegs und habe nie zuvor derartige Weite und Natur innerhalb Deutschlands gesehen.
Auch der Bach ist bei euch ganz besonders schön.
Da hast Du es gut angetroffen als Angler..


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da hast Du es gut angetroffen als Angler..


Nicht nur als Angler man muß das nur zu schätzen Wissen das man da lebt wo andere Urlaub machen und darf das nicht vergessen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Drillsucht69

Sehr schöne Berichte geomas  …
Solche Berichte mit der Zanderangelei und du hättest ein richtigen Fan mehr …
Ich lese deine ausführlichen Berichte gerne !!!
Ein dreifaches Daumenhoch und ein vielfaches Danke für deine aufwendige Mühe …

Ich habe etwa 40km von mir auch so ein Flüsschen, wo ich früher immer auf sicher und die schnelle mir meine Köfis zu den schweren Jahreszeiten gefangen habe… Als ich das letzte mal da war vor etwa vier Jahren um welche zu fangen, standen viele Duchköpfe da… Ich konnte da in kurzer Zeit etwa 15-20Stück fangen allerdings in der Größe von 20-30 cm…Wo es viele kleine gibt, sind große nicht weit entfernt… Mir hat das auch so ein Bock gemacht, dass ich die Köderfischangelei mein Kumpel komplett überlassen habe… Er hat die ganze Zeit gemeckert und über mich gelacht, ich habe es mir trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen und habe es mit viel Spaß genossen …
Was ich eigentlich hiermit sagen wollte, du fixt mich mit deinen Berichten so an dass mir auch schon die Gedanken im Kopf rumschwieren das mal intensiver nachzustellen … Es ist bestimmt sehr spannend und auch interessant den besseren Dickköpfen auf die schlieche zu kommen…
Die Grundvoraussetzung wäre gegeben, das Gewässer hätte ich schon mal …


----------



## Drillsucht69

Hey Professore, geh mal wieder angeln, anstatt die ganze Zeit hier nur zu liken …
Deine Fänge haben hier stark nachgelassen …


----------



## Professor Tinca

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hey Professore, geh mal wieder angeln, anstatt die ganze Zeit hier nur zu liken …
> Deine Fänge haben hier stark nachgelassen …



Sei geduldig junger Padavan.
Geht bald los. 
Den Fischen und mir passen die äußeren Umstände noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, ich dachte du bist schwanger oder so …


----------



## Professor Tinca

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, ich dachte du bist schwanger oder so …



Das befürchtete ich nach Weihanchten auch für einen Moment.....


----------



## rustaweli

Es bleibt wie all die Jahre, die ersten Wochen im Jahr sind nicht meins. Auch bin ich einfach nicht in der Lage die Winterrotaugen zu orten sowie zu verführen. 
Schon meinen geplanten Stellen habe ich mir heute zwar angeschaut, jedoch wegen Strömung und Unrat nicht beangelt. Hatte aber damit gerechnet und ein Hafenbecken als Plan B im Kopf. Somit schon ein altes Rodpot eingepackt und letztendlich auch zweckentfremdet. 




Begonnen habe ich mit LB im Körbchen, 16er Vorfach und Flocke am 10er Haken. Als nach über einer Stunde nichts passierte, wechselte ich auf Maden am 14er Haken. LB im Korb behielt ich immer dabei. Hinzu kamen noch Maden per Schleuder. Jedoch herrschte auch hier Funkstille, was mich zum Wechsel auf 16er Haken und Einzelmade am 10er Vorfach veranlasste. Am Ende schloss ich den Kreis und versuchte es wieder mit Flocke. 
Was soll's, irgendwann muß es klappen. 
Wünsche Euch was!


----------



## daci7

Heute ist grandiosestes Wetter inklusive Windstille und allem Pipapo und ich sitz am Schreibtisch ... und Morgen hab ich Zeit zum Fischen und das Wetter wechselt auf "Krieg". Na wunderbar... aber was soll man machen - muss ich mir wohl ein winstilles Plätzchen suchen. Irgendwann muss das ja klappen mit dem entschneidern in diesem Jahr!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

... und ich verlasse in Kürze meinen Schreibtisch (an dem ich übrigens seit 6 Uhr in der Frühe sitze) und mache mich auf den kurzen Weg ans Wasser.


----------



## Slappy

Hallo Stammesbrüder. 

Meine Mädels sind inzwischen wieder arbeiten, in der Kita oder bei der Ferienbetreuung. 
Entsprechend war mein Plan die ganze Woche so lange wie möglich am Wasser zu sein, bevor es ab Montag auch für mich wieder an die Arbeit geht. 
Naja, wie war das mit dem vorausplanen???? Bei Freunden von uns hat das mit der Ferienbetreuung leider nicht geklappt. Jetzt habe ich jeden Tag so für ca. 2h ein anderes Kind.... Aber gut, es ist ein Bub und er wollte schon die ganze Zeit mal mit mir angeln. Also ab an Terassenteich. 

Das war gestern.... 





Leider bei ekligem Wetter und ohne Biss. 

Heute lief es noch schlechter trotz besserem Wetter. 
Aber in der Stunde die wir am Wasser waren habe ich den einzigen Biss an der Pose vergeigt. Da es aber heute aktive Fische gab, blieb ich einfach ein wenig länger. 
Geangelt wurde an der Feeder mit Mais und am der Pose mit Breadpunsh. Die Punches wurden dann noch kurz im Maiswasser, was so übrigens schon seit Anfang November im Kühlschrank steht nachdem ich es angebrochen hatte, gedippt. 
Ca. 20 Minuten dauerte es noch bis die ersten Bisse kamen, alle auf die Pose. 
Wobei, zwei oder 3 mal zupfte es auch kurz an der Feeder... 
Den zweiten Biss auf Punch konnte ich dann endlich verwandeln. Zum Vorschein kam eine meiner, und ja ich habe es endlich gerafft, Minigüstern.... 







Insgesamt konnte ich so 6 oder 7 Stück zeigen wie herrlich es heute draußen war. 

Insgesamt war es ein toller Tag!!!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute ist grandiosestes Wetter inklusive Windstille und allem Pipapo und ich sitz am Schreibtisch ... und Morgen hab ich Zeit zum Fischen und das Wetter wechselt auf "Krieg". Na wunderbar... aber was soll man machen - muss ich mir wohl ein winstilles Plätzchen suchen. Irgendwann muss das ja klappen mit dem entschneidern in diesem Jahr!


Jo, hier hats rechtzeitig zum Wochenende einen scharfen Temperatursturz gegeben. Zwar blauer Himmel aber sehr kalt. Wird sich morgen ändern, da bleibt kalt aber regnet dazu.
Die Wassertemperaturen, die sich der 5 angenähert hatten sind binnen 24h bereits um ein ganzes Grad gefallen. Sehr miese Aussichten fürs Wochenende


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy, so mini sind deine Güstern doch gar nicht, werden ja nicht so groß wie Brassen. Petri!


----------



## geomas

Schöne Aktion von Dir, Slappy, den Knaben mit ans Wasser zu nehmen und Petri!

Schade, daß Dein Einsatz nicht belohnt wurde, lieber Rusty!

Viel Erfolg lieber Wuemmehunter - ganz sicher lohnt sich der kurze Weg ans Wasser.


Drillsucht69 - danke! Freut mich, wenn meine „Berichte” gerne auch von Anglern gelesen werden, die sonst eher in einem anderen Sektor der Angelei unterwegs sind. Mit den Zandern hab ich es nicht so - auch wenn ich unükelhaft 2022 auch mal etwas „deadbaiten” möchte und Stachelritterfänge jeder Art dabei nicht ausgeschlossen sein sollten. Vielleicht findest Du ja auch Freude an der Döbelei, eine spannende Art der Angelei ist es ganz sicher.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend Jungs. Kalt, fischlos aber herrlich - so kann man meinen Kurzansitz mit knappen Worten umschreiben. Ich war quasi direkt vor der Haustür in einem kleinen Nebenarm der Elbe fischen. Das Wasser war mit 5,4 Grad gar nicht so kalt. Dafür hat das im Laufe der zwei Stunden zum Futter anrühren entnommen Wasser in der Wurmdose eine kleine Eisschicht gebildet. Tja, morgen werden dann die Nebenarme wohl wieder eine dünne Eisschicht gebildet haben. Egal, ich werde sicherlich auch am Wochenende wieder die eine oder andere Interessante Stelle finden. Das an diesem Platz heute so gar nichts ging, verwundert mich jedoch schon etwas. Zum einen konnte man Fischaktivitäten beobachten, zum anderen war das Wasser nicht so kalt, das eine Angeltour vor vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt war. Un im Sommer hatte ich vor der Schilffläche am gegenüberliegenden Ufer mal ne Kamera stehen, auf der anschließend reichlich Fisch zu sehen war. Für meine beiden Feederruten haben sich die Kameraden jedenfalls nicht interessiert. Aber das kann ja mal vorkommen.


----------



## Tobias85

Der arme Ferdi guckt aber gar nicht so begeistert


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der kleine ist ein Frostködel.


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der kleine ist ein Frostködel.


Mit dem kurzen Fell...........


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dafür schleppe ich ihm ja immer Liege und Schlafsack mit.


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dafür schleppe ich ihm ja immer Liege und Schlafsack mit.


Gutes Herrchen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dafür schleppe ich ihm ja immer Liege und Schlafsack mit.



Kannst ihm ja so ne Satteltasche ranhängen.
Dann kann er bisschen Angelzeug schleppen.


			https://hund-als-haustier.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/Hunderucksaecke.jpg


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wenn Ferdi gut gefrüstückt hat, geht evtl. auch sowas:


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f0/Hundewa.jpg


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Oh ja!!! Aber er würde sich wahrscheinlich fragen, ob ich noch alle Tassen im Schrank habe.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn Ferdi gut gefrüstückt hat, geht evtl. auch sowas:
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f0/Hundewa.jpg


wenn die Sprit preise weiter steigen, werde ich mal über einen Hund Nachdenken, irgend wie muss ich ja ans Wasser kommen   wat braucht so einer an kg Fleisch auf 100km?


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Oh ja!!! Aber er würde sich wahrscheinlich fragen, ob ich noch alle Tassen im Schrank habe.


*Sie säen nicht*, *sie ernten nicht* und sammeln *keine* Vorräte in Scheunen; euer himmlischer Vater(Wuemmehunter) ernährt *sie die kleinen Scheißerchen.*


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn die Sprit preise weiter steigen, werde ich mal über einen Hund Nachdenken, irgend wie muss ich ja ans Wasser kommen   wat braucht so einer an kg Fleisch auf 100km?


Die Frage ist ja: Fressen die auch Fisch? Dann wäre es ein Perpetuum Mobile!


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja: Fressen die auch Fisch? Dann wäre es ein Perpetuum Mobile!


selbst wenn wo ich aber von ausgehe, würde der dann zur Zeit bei mir verhungern


----------



## Ukel

Slappy schrieb:


> Den zweiten Biss auf Punch konnte ich dann endlich verwandeln. Zum Vorschein kam eine meiner, und ja ich habe es endlich gerafft, Minigüstern....
> Anhang anzeigen 395009
> Anhang anzeigen 395010


sorry, wenn ich da reingrätsche und dich verwirren sollte, aber du warst in diesem Fall Fänger von juvenilen Brassen. Trotzdem natürlich Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## Slappy

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Slappy, so mini sind deine Güstern doch gar nicht, werden ja nicht so groß wie Brassen. Petri!


Die Fänge heute wurden im Nachhinein als Brasse identifiziert, und meine davor gezeigte Brasse als Güster.... Ich Blick bei denen echt nicht so gut durch....


----------



## geomas

Hi Stefan,
die sind ja auch ähnlich. Am einfachsten ist es, nur noch große Brassen und kleine Güstern zu fangen - dann fällt die Unterscheidung leicht.
So versuch ich das, meist ohne Erfolg. Aber schön, daß es mit dem Breadpunch geklappt hat. Super-Köder für alle Friedfische.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Hallo Stammesbrüder.
> 
> Meine Mädels sind inzwischen wieder arbeiten, in der Kita oder bei der Ferienbetreuung.
> Entsprechend war mein Plan die ganze Woche so lange wie möglich am Wasser zu sein, bevor es ab Montag auch für mich wieder an die Arbeit geht.
> Naja, wie war das mit dem vorausplanen???? Bei Freunden von uns hat das mit der Ferienbetreuung leider nicht geklappt. Jetzt habe ich jeden Tag so für ca. 2h ein anderes Kind.... Aber gut, es ist ein Bub und er wollte schon die ganze Zeit mal mit mir angeln.





Slappy schrieb:


> Die Fänge heute wurden im Nachhinein als Brasse identifiziert, und meine davor gezeigte Brasse als Güster.... Ich Blick bei denen echt nicht so gut durch....


Lieber Slappy,
Sei unbesorgt. Ich werde auch mal eine Serie von Güsterbildern starten, der Fisch ist in Seinen Merkmalen sehr plastisch. 
Ich wäre auch bei einer gemischten Güster/Brassenpopulation unsicher, unsicher noch heute.
Hg
Dein
Minimay


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Begonnen habe ich mit LB im Körbchen, 16er Vorfach und Flocke am 10er Haken. Als nach über einer Stunde nichts passierte, wechselte ich auf Maden am 14er Haken. LB im Korb behielt ich immer dabei. Hinzu kamen noch Maden per Schleuder. Jedoch herrschte auch hier Funkstille, was mich zum Wechsel auf 16er Haken und Einzelmade am 10er Vorfach veranlasste. Am Ende schloss ich den Kreis und versuchte es wieder mit Flocke.
> Was soll's, irgendwann muß es klappen.
> Wünsche Euch was!


Du hattest mehr Chancen als ich, du hattest zumindest den Köder in Wasser ich bin nicht mal in die Nähe von dem selbigen gekommen,
das wird schon noch  



Slappy schrieb:


> etzt habe ich jeden Tag so für ca. 2h ein anderes Kind.... Aber gut, es ist ein Bub und er wollte schon die ganze Zeit mal mit mir angeln. Also ab an Terassenteich.


Die Kraft ist stark in dem Jungen, das muß gefördert werden



Slappy schrieb:


> Den zweiten Biss auf Punch konnte ich dann endlich verwandeln. Zum Vorschein kam eine meiner, und ja ich habe es endlich gerafft, Minigüstern....


Es wird, es wird...



Slappy schrieb:


> Insgesamt konnte ich so 6 oder 7 Stück zeigen wie herrlich es heute draußen war.
> 
> Insgesamt war es ein toller Tag!!!


ein toller Tag alles richtig gemacht  Petri Heil



geomas schrieb:


> ch wenn ich unükelhaft 2022 auch mal etwas „deadbaiten” möchte und Stachelritterfänge jeder Art dabei nicht ausgeschlossen sein sollten. Vielleicht findest Du ja auch Freude an der Döbelei, eine spannende Art der Angelei ist es ganz sicher.


Ich gestehe ich bin Allround Angler  der sich zur Zeit mehr den Friedlichen unter den Fischen versprochen hat. Hauptsache raus
und ran ans Wasser und wenn du mit deinen tollen Berichten andere zum Ükeln verführst dann ist doch alles super gelaufen
und wenn ich ehrlich bin bin ich ein bisschen Neidisch bin ich auf dein kleines Flüßchen...



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs. Kalt, fischlos aber herrlich - so kann man meinen Kurzansitz mit knappen Worten umschreiben. Ich war quasi direkt vor der Haustür in einem kleinen Nebenarm der Elbe fischen.


Ja das hat schon was wenn man vor der Haustüre zum angeln kommt, trotzdem schade das sich nichts getan hat.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> sorry, wenn ich da reingrätsche und dich verwirren sollte, aber du warst in diesem Fall Fänger von juvenilen Brassen. Trotzdem natürlich Petri zu den Fischen


Also beim unteren Fisch komme ich auf maximal 51 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie, ev. eins weniger (Bildqualität). Güster geht bis 50, Brassen hat ab 51. Aber was mir auffällt sind die leicht rötlich angehauchten Brustflossen, die sollte der Brassen doch eigentlich überhaupt nicht haben.

Schwierige Sache auf jeden Fall...@Slappy am besten schaut man aufs Maul: Vorstülpbares Rüsselmaul Brassen, nicht vorstülpbar Güster.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

Hallo Allerseits,
Bin hier im Board eigentlich nur im Meeresangelsektor unterwegs. Da ich allerdings auch leidenschaftlicher Stipper bin, trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken, mir eine neue Kopfrute zuzulegen. In die engere Wahl ist auch die - Matrix MTX 3 Ultra (Euro 13m Package) - bei mir gekommen. Leider gibt es in weitem Umkreis keine Möglichkeit so eine Rute mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Jetzt möchte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob jemand von euch persönliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute hat, oder jemanden im Bekanntenkreis hat, der diese Rute fischt. Über ein Feedback (evtl. auch nur vom hören-sagen) würde ich mich freuen.

Viele Grüße aus Ostwestfalen und viel Petri Heil


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also beim unteren Fisch komme ich auf maximal 51 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie, ev. eins weniger (Bildqualität). Güster geht bis 50, Brassen hat ab 51. Aber was mir auffällt sind die leicht rötlich angehauchten Brustflossen, die sollte der Brassen doch eigentlich überhaupt nicht haben.
> 
> Schwierige Sache auf jeden Fall...@Slappy am besten schaut man aufs Maul: Vorstülpbares Rüsselmaul Brassen, nicht vorstülpbar Güster.


Ist sicherlich manchmal nicht einfach, die beiden Arten zu unterscheiden, aber für mich ist es bei diesen beiden Fischen eindeutig. Das Schuppenbild im Ganzen, die äußere Form, das ganze Erscheinungsbild entspricht dem von halbwüchsigen Brassen.
Bei Güstern ist der Abstand Auge-Maulspitze kürzer als bei Brassen, die Augen erscheinen auch größer bei G. Das Silbern der Schuppen ist bei Güstern mehr rein silbern, bei kleinen Brassen oft bereits ein leichter Braunton im Silber vorhanden. Das Rot der Flossen bei Güstern ist auch ein anderes als bei den Brassen, bei denen auch ein leichter Rotton vorhanden sein kann.
 Allerdings gibt es je nach Gewässer, Jahreszeit und anderen Faktoren manche Abweichungen im Farbbild. Im MLK z. B. sind selbst größere Brassen oft kaum braun eingefärbt, die kleineren sowieso sehr silberfarben.
Auf einzelne Aspekte kann man sich also nicht immer so ganz verlassen.
Anbei mal ein paar Fotos, die das hoffentlich verdeutlichen
Güstern:












Brassen klein:
	

		
			
		

		
	






“Rot“flossenbrasse (naja, andeutungsweise):


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der kleine ist ein Frostködel.


Bring mir den Ferdy nach GW mit, damit ich ihn mal persönlich kennlerne. Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht.


yukonjack schrieb:


> Gutes Herrchen


Ja, das ist er. Sehr fürsorglich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Danke für die Ausführungen, Ukel. Die Bilder in direkter Gegenüberstellung bringen schon was, da erkennt man auch intuitiv den Unterschied. Hoffentlich kann ich die Eindrücke auch so mit ans Wasser nehmen, dass es dann live mit der Bestimmung klappt.


----------



## Astacus74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann ich die Eindrücke auch so mit ans Wasser nehmen, dass es dann live mit der Bestimmung klappt.


Das wird schon sei froh das nicht noch Zopen bei dir vorkommen dann hättest du noch ein Brassenähnlichen 
Fisch rumschwimmen   



Gruß Frank


----------



## Ukel

Roger Rabbit schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> Bin hier im Board eigentlich nur im Meeresangelsektor unterwegs. Da ich allerdings auch leidenschaftlicher Stipper bin, trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken, mir eine neue Kopfrute zuzulegen. In die engere Wahl ist auch die - Matrix MTX 3 Ultra (Euro 13m Package) - bei mir gekommen. Leider gibt es in weitem Umkreis keine Möglichkeit so eine Rute mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Jetzt möchte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob jemand von euch persönliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute hat, oder jemanden im Bekanntenkreis hat, der diese Rute fischt. Über ein Feedback (evtl. auch nur vom hören-sagen) würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Ostwestfalen und viel Petri Heil


Ein guter Angelfreund angelt die Mtx3, ist eine solide Allroundrute und verkraftet auch Karpfen, macht aber auch einen guten Job bei Weißfisch in allen Größen. Der AF ist zufrieden damit, muss er auch sein als Matrix-Man 
Für den Preis auf alle Fälle eine Option.
Auf YouTube gibt es ein paar Videos zur Rute, hast sie vielleicht schon angesehen? 
Und mittlerweile gibt es noch die etwas teureren Mtx-E-Modelle, wenn es dir auf exakte Länge ankommt.


----------



## daci7

Ich bin (fürs letzte mal in dieser Woche?) mal wieder am Wasser und teste vorsichtig eine von Thomas. vorgeschlagene Stelle. Mit am Wasser sind nur lange Stangen
Eine Rute mit Sardiene auf Schnabeldöbel liegt an einem Hausboot  die Bolo werd ich mit Maden/Minidendros fischen. Gefüttert habe ich minimal mit X21 + geröstetem Hanf und Koriander.
Mal sehen, ob Augenrote da sind und Bock haben.





Grüße
David


----------



## rhinefisher

Das sieht schön lauschig aus - fang was Schönes....


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Slappy , bei Dir scheint es die Tage gut zu laufen! Tolle Aktion mit dem Kleinen! 
Viel Erfolg daci7 , schaut gut aus! 
Ich könnte nachmittags auch, Maden und LB wären auch noch da. Aber das Wetter! So dermaßen kalt. Momentan immer noch Frost, gefrorene Autos, 0 Grad. Nachmittag max 3° bei Wind um die 13kmh. Keine Ahnung ob ich mir dies antue. Oder kurz mit der UL bißl Bewegung an der frischen Luft und Dickköpfe ärgern? 
Aber daheim ist es so kuschelig warm. Nächste Woche heißt es aber auch wieder arbeiten und heute wäre für fast 2 Wochen wohl das letzte Fenster. 
Schwer, echt schwer...


----------



## daci7

Komm schon Rusty, hier ist Schneeregen und Graupel mit Böen von 40km/h gemeldet. Bisher merk ich davon nichts. Ich sitze allerdings auch komplett windgeschützt   erstes Winteraugenrot ist an Board! 




Ein blasser Geselle.
Grüße
David


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri Slappy , bei Dir scheint es die Tage gut zu laufen! Tolle Aktion mit dem Kleinen!
> Viel Erfolg daci7 , schaut gut aus!
> Ich könnte nachmittags auch, Maden und LB wären auch noch da. Aber das Wetter! So dermaßen kalt. Momentan immer noch Frost, gefrorene Autos, 0 Grad. Nachmittag max 3° bei Wind um die 13kmh. Keine Ahnung ob ich mir dies antue. Oder kurz mit der UL bißl Bewegung an der frischen Luft und Dickköpfe ärgern?
> Aber daheim ist es so kuschelig warm. Nächste Woche heißt es aber auch wieder arbeiten und heute wäre für fast 2 Wochen wohl das letzte Fenster.
> Schwer, echt schwer...


Geh raus, und wenn es nur für ne Stunde ist. Im Nachhinein ärgert es dich sonst. 



daci7 schrieb:


> Komm schon Rusty, hier ist Schneeregen und Graupel mit Böen von 40km/h gemeldet. Bisher merk ich davon nichts. Ich sitze allerdings auch komplett windgeschützt   erstes Winteraugenrot ist an Board!
> Anhang anzeigen 395133
> 
> Ein blasser Geselle.
> Grüße
> David


Ja Petri!!!! Auf das noch ein paar folgen


----------



## rustaweli

3 x draussen, 3 x Schneider in diesem Jahr. 
Jetzt rieselt auch noch Schnee. Blick aus meinen Fenstern, vielleicht sehr Ihr die Flocken. 








Muß ernsthaft überlegen, so ohne Thermo. Aber Schneeäuglein hatte was. 
Dickes Petri daci7 !


----------



## rustaweli

Also gut, probieren wir es, was soll's!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also gut, probieren wir es, was soll's!


Das ist ne Haltung die eines Ükels würdig ist.....


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist ne Haltung die eines Ükels würdig ist.....


Und sie werden größer^^


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und sie werden größer^^


Mein PB 10 cm 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax




----------



## Skott

Auch ich habe mir an meinem neuen "alten" Gewässer heute mal ein Bild von der Situation gemacht:






Ich bin dann trotzdem die 26 Km hin gefahren und habe dann das angetroffen...









Total überflutete Leinpfade:











Da muss ich noch etwas warten, bis ich da wieder fischen kann...


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch etwas warten, bis ich da wieder fischen kann...


Nö, nicht wirklich.
Ich seh da viele ganz gut befischbare Stellen für mich.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich absolut davon überzeugt bin, dass die Fische bei solchen Bedingungen extrem ufernah unterwegs sind.. .


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nö, nicht wirklich.
> Ich seh da viele ganz gut befischbare Stellen für mich.
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich absolut davon überzeugt bin, dass die Fische bei solchen Bedingungen extrem ufernah unterwegs sind.. .


Das mag ja sein, aber ich bin genau wie du, mit Hund unterwegs und da möchte ich auch so ähnlich idyllische Stellen und Buhnen haben, wie du sie gerne
befischt...


----------



## daci7

Is ja nichtmal nen Meter gestiegen 
Der Rhein ist in den letzten 3 Wochen knapp 4,5m gestiegen 

Ich hab das Angeln nach knapp drei Stunden und zwei Fischchen ähnlichen Kalibers abgebrochen. Entgegen aller Prognosen war das Wetter richtig klasse und ich froh, dass ich draußen war! Jetzt hab ich ja noch die Rechnung mit den Raubdöbeln offen ... evtl geh ich später nochmal unükelig los


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was für Temperaturen haben die denn in Wessex/Mercia im Januar wenn er hier ohne Jacke und nur mit Sweater angeln kann.


----------



## rhinefisher

Naja - iss halt atlantisches Klima...


----------



## rustaweli

Alles versucht heute und die Tage, aber nix da. Es blieb bei 2 kleinen Grundeln. Nun erst einmal einen Tomaten-Gemüsesaft mit Tabasco und dann eine heiße Dusche.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg Dir noch daci7 , vielleicht wird es ja was mit einer Meldung im Chubman. Wäre für mich vielleicht heute auch die bessere Entscheidung gewesen zur UL zu greifen, wer weiß. Schade mit Deinem Gewässer Skott !
Von dem Herrn in Deinem Video habe ich erst gestern während ich auf dem Band war ein einstündiges Trotting Video auf Winterrotaugen geschaut.
Schönen Abend noch, meine Herren!


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin (fürs letzte mal in dieser Woche?) mal wieder am Wasser und teste vorsichtig eine von @Thomas. vorgeschlagene Stelle. Mit am Wasser sind nur lange Stangen


Sieht sehr gut aus und Petri Heil zu deinen Rotaugen



rustaweli schrieb:


> 3 x draussen, 3 x Schneider in diesem Jahr.


Das wird besser werden und andere Fische als die Grundeln werden beissen



rustaweli schrieb:


> Also gut, probieren wir es, was soll's!


So soll es sein gute Einstellung und wenn es auch nur Grundeln waren Petri Heil



Skott schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch etwas warten, bis ich da wieder fischen kann...


Das Wasser wird schon wieder fallen und dann greifst du an


Gruß Frank


----------



## Finke20

Ich habe hier mal was für euch in Erinnerung an die OCC   .









						Angler-Test: Ein halbes Jahr nur mit DDR-Angeltechnik Fische fangen – geht das? | Nordkurier.de
					

Ist altes DDR-Gerät noch geeignet, um am Gewässer erfolgreich zu sein? Torsten Brandl hat es mehrere Monate ausprobiert und berichtet von seinen Erfahrungen.




					www.nordkurier.de


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu Euren Fängen, lieber daci7 (ist der Stuhl in der Praxis wie erhofft?) und rustaweli (nach der Durststrecke kommt sicher wieder ein Ausnahmetag mit Karpfenmoppeln oder ne schnieken Barbe). Sieht gut aus an Euren Swims!

Schade, Skott, daß Deine Ruhr so raumgreifend hoch steht. Es kommen sicher bessere Angeltage. 

Finke20 - Supersache, der Bericht, aber jetzt mußte wohl einen ausgeben!! Bordrunde!!! Oder „Boardrunde”??


----------



## daci7

Der Stuhl ist richtig gut - bisher. Für eine Kaufempfehlung fehlt mir noch die Langzeiterfahrung. Bisher macht der Stuhl aber alles genau so, wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. Er ist echt leicht und lässt sich entspannt per Schultergurt tragen. Alle Anbauteile plus meine Köder, Getränke und mein Futter kann ich entspannt in der zusammengeklappten Liegefläche transportieren und die Stuhlbeine sind noch keinen Deut reingerutscht beim fischen - also 10/10 würd ich sagen


----------



## geomas

^ das freut mich. Mit der abgespeckten Variante bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich den Stuhl aus verschiedenen Gründen seltener nutze als geplant.


So, ich habe eben die Posencombo klargemacht, wenn nüscht dazwischenkommt gehts morgen noch mal ab ans Flüßchen. Kalt soll es werden (nur ganz knapp über null Grad), aber wohl trocken, bedeckt und nicht sehr windig. Die Frage der 2t-Rute (Grundrute) ist noch offen, vielleicht greife ich mir spontan irgendeine Peitsche, an Auswahl mangelt es ja nicht.


Allen Ükels ein richtig schönes Wochenende, falls nicht Arbeit oder andere Verpflichtungen dazwischenfunken.


----------



## Minimax

So, ich hab mich entschlossen heut zu Hause zu bleiben. Ich müsste dringend ans Wasser, denn ich bin bereits unausgeglichen und schwermütig, aber an einer lustlosen Nullnummer habe ich auch keinen Bedarf.

Ich halts in meiner Bude nicht aus, aber verlassen kann ich sie auch nicht. Ein Gefangener zwischen Heizung und Couch. Vielleicht leg ich mich mit ner verfusselten Fleecedecke unters Bett oder versteck mich im Kleiderschrank.
Ich könnte auch mit einer Lupenbrille und  Pinzette Maden zählen, oder seltsame, gezupfte Melodien auf einer gespannten Monoschnur komponieren.

Beobachtet mein heutiges tun im AB: Im Laufe des Tages werde ich verschiedene Threads mit rippiesken Blödsinn und topicfernem Nonsens zuspammen, und spätestens bei Sonnenuntergang irgendwo wegen einer eingebildeten Kränkung Streit anfangen. Eigentlich sollten mich die Mods zu meinem eigenen Besten prophylaktisch für 24h sperren.

Unleidlich, ein gramvoller
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Solche Wünsche sind zwar selten, aber nicht unmöglich. Und um den Frieden im AB zu gewährleisten, wir werden mal eine Mod-Konferenz abhalten müssen. Also, Minimax , wenn du dann heute nicht mehr schreiben kannst, es sollte nur für einen Tag sein.


----------



## Jason

Minimax 
Das hört sich nicht gut an. Wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich dir helfen könnte. Berlin ist so weit weg.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Solche Wünsche sind zwar selten, aber nicht unmöglich. Und um den Frieden im AB zu gewährleisten, wir werden mal eine Mod-Konferenz abhalten müssen. Also, Minimax , wenn du dann heute nicht mehr schreiben kannst, es sollte nur für einen Tag sein.





Jason schrieb:


> Minimax
> Das hört sich nicht gut an. Wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich dir helfen könnte. Berlin ist so weit weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich könnte auch mit einer  Pinzette Maden zählen, oder seltsame, gezupfte Melodien auf einer gespannten Monoschnur komponieren.
Wenn es erstmal dunkel ist, könnte ich im Badezimmer mit einer Knicklichtbrille Silberfischchen jagen und sie Rennen austragen lassen. 
Und natürlich bleiben Selbstgespräche und unheimliches Kichern. 
Was man halt so macht, wenn man nicht angeln gehen kann und die Missus verreist ist.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Beobachtet mein heutiges tun im AB: Im Laufe des Tages werde ich verschiedene Threads mit rippiesken Blödsinn und topicfernem Nonsens zuspammen, und





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch mit einer  Pinzette Maden zählen, oder seltsame, gezupfte Melodien auf einer gespannten Monoschnur komponieren.
> Wenn es erstmal dunkel ist, könnte ich im Badezimmer mit einer Knicklichtbrille Silberfischchen jagen und sie Rennen austragen lassen.
> Und natürlich bleiben Selbstgespräche und unheimliches Kichern.
> Was man halt so macht, wenn man nicht angeln gehen kann und die Missus verreist ist.


Ui, ist das jetzt der Anfang? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich entschlossen heut zu Hause zu bleiben. Ich müsste dringend ans Wasser, denn ich bin bereits unausgeglichen und schwermütig, aber an einer lustlosen Nullnummer habe ich auch keinen Bedarf.
> 
> Ich halts in meiner Bude nicht aus, aber verlassen kann ich sie auch nicht. Ein Gefangener zwischen Heizung und Couch.



Verstehe ich gut.
So geht es mir auch schon zwei, drei Tage.
Ich gehe ab und zu zum Fenster und hoffe da Sonnenstrahlen oder andere Anzeichen für den nahenden Frühling zu entdecken, die der Wetterbericht unterschlagen hat, aber Fehlanzeige bisher....

Also wieder nur Fernseher und auf Besserung warten.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Verstehe ich gut.
> So geht es mir auch schon zwei, drei Tage.
> Ich gehe ab und zu zum Fenster und hoffe da Sonnenstrahlen oder andere Anzeichen für den nahenden Frühling zu entdekcne, die der Wetterbricht unterschlagen hat aber Fehlanzeige bisher....
> 
> Also wieder nur Ferneseher und auf Besserung warten.


Diese triste, ungemütliche, dunkle Jahreszeit. Das schlägt einem schon aufs Gemüt. Aber durchhalten Jungs, die Tage werden schon länger. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Hmmm, gute Besserung allen leidenden Ükelnauten!

Ich starte jetzt gleich mit der Grundrute. Das Flüsschen macht nen guten Eindruck. Heute hab ich 3 Kapselrollen am Start.
Hoffentlich schlagen eventuelle Erfolgsmeldungen niemandem aufs Gemüt.


----------



## daci7

Was beißt denn so auf Kapselrolle?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Armer Mini, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich bin auch schon wieder unterangelt, habe heute aber noch so einiges zum Heimwerkern. Kein Trost, aber immerhin etwas Ablenkung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schlagen eventuelle Erfolgsmeldungen niemandem aufs Gemüt.



Ganz im Gegenteil, lieber Georg.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also wieder nur Fernseher


Oh je, mach das nicht. Greife lieber zu einem guten Buch.

Mit vielen Seiten. Und die reißt Du dann raus, zerkaust sie, und formst sie mit Hilfe von Speichel und Ohrenschmalz zu einem behaglichen, warmen Pappmachee Kogel in einer der oberen Zimmerecken und krabbelst zum überwintern rein.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> und auf Besserung warten.


Ich hoffe, das bezieht sich nur aufs Wetter, ansonsten wünsche ich Dir sehr gute Besserung. Du musst fit und lehrbefähigt sein für unser schönes Ükeltreffen-Nordost, da freuen wir uns schon drauf, Kopf Hoch lieber Prof!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hmmm, gute Besserung allen leidenden Ükelnauten!
> 
> Ich starte jetzt gleich mit der Grundrute. Das Flüsschen macht nen guten Eindruck. Heute gab ich 3 Kapselrollen am Start.
> Hoffentlich schlagen eventuelle Erfolgsmeldungen niemandem aufs Gemüt.


Rette uns, bring uns gute Kunde vom Fluss!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab mir letztens testweise kleine Öhrhaken bestellt(so kleine kann ich nicht mehr mit Plätzchenknoten binden)
Die 16er eignen sich wohl schon zum Stichlingsfang.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich entschlossen heut zu Hause zu bleiben. Ich müsste dringend ans Wasser, denn ich bin bereits unausgeglichen und schwermütig, aber an einer lustlosen Nullnummer habe ich auch keinen Bedarf.





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch mit einer Pinzette Maden zählen, oder seltsame, gezupfte Melodien auf einer gespannten Monoschnur komponieren.
> Wenn es erstmal dunkel ist, könnte ich im Badezimmer mit einer Knicklichtbrille Silberfischchen jagen und sie Rennen austragen lassen.
> Und natürlich bleiben Selbstgespräche und unheimliches Kichern.
> Was man halt so macht, wenn man nicht angeln gehen kann und die Missus verreist ist.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Verstehe ich gut.
> So geht es mir auch schon zwei, drei Tage.
> Ich gehe ab und zu zum Fenster und hoffe da Sonnenstrahlen oder andere Anzeichen für den nahenden Frühling zu entdecken, die der Wetterbericht unterschlagen hat, aber Fehlanzeige bisher....
> 
> Also wieder nur Fernseher und auf Besserung warten.


Na Jungs nu reist euch doch mal ein bisschen zusammen so schlimm kann das doch nu auch nicht sein da gibt es doch schlimmeres
Winterblues hin oder her, schließlich gibt es ja Sachen auf die man sich freuen kann oder ablenken
Habt ihr nicht irgendwelche Projekte am Start die man erledigen kann zb Boden oder Keller aufräumen, im Garten Unkraut jäten
oder die Bude saubermachen.
Achja Angelzimmer/Keller neu einrichten, Angelgerät ergänzen.....

Also klagt nicht kämpft das wird schon


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Angelgerät ergänzen.....



Ja. Darauf läuft's meistens hinaus.
Siehe die beiden Beträge vorher.

Wenn ich hier anfange Unkraut zu jäten, haut mir meine Missus ihre leeren Blumentöpfe sicher danach um die Ohren.


----------



## Astacus74

...oder so wie der Heinz







Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier anfange Unkraut zu jäten, haut mir meine Missus ihre leeren Blumentöpfe sicher danach um die Ohren.


Ein demotivierter, unterbeschäftiger Mr. ist eine gefährdete Kreatur, sozusagen ein krankes Gnu, oder eine fusslahme Gazelle am heimischen Wasserloch.
Die geschmeidige Jägerin und Königin der Teppichbodensavanne, die Missus, erkennt mit scharfem Blick die mangelnde Fluchtbereitschaft des waidwunden Männchens und stürzt sich mit scharfem Zahn und blitzendem Auge auf den hilflosen Gemahl, bis an die Zähne bewaffnet mit einer langen Liste unangenehmer Aufgaben.

Der ungleiche Kampf ist nur von kurzer Dauer, und bald kreisen die Kleinlinge über dem Riss der Missus, und picken die Reste aus der Karkasse des unvorsichtigen Haushaltsvorstands..

Und so breitet sich die Nacht und der ARD Tatort über das ewige alte Schauspiel... Der Kreis des Lebens.


----------



## geomas

Nummer 1 hatte wohl knapp 16in und biss auf Flocke. An der Grundrute. Jetzt wird die Posenrute klargemacht.


----------



## Slappy

Ach Minimax und Professor Tinca . 
Wenn auch nur ein wenig die Sonne raus schaut, geht raus! Und wenn es nur zu einem Spaziergang ist. 
Nur das kann helfen euer Gemüt zu erhellen. Oder nen guter Drink gepaart mit lauter Musik, das kann auch Wunder bewirken


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Ach Minimax und Professor Tinca .
> Wenn auch nur ein wenig die Sonne raus schaut, geht raus! Und wenn es nur zu einem Spaziergang ist.
> Nur das kann helfen euer Gemüt zu erhellen. Oder nen guter Drink gepaart mit lauter Musik, das kann auch Wunder bewirken


Geht leider nicht, ich habe mich unter dem Bett verklemmt und hänge irgendwie fest. 
Aber ich habe eine leere Kinder-Bueno Verpackung gefunden, mit der ich ein sehr interessantes Gespräch über Shrimps führe. Wir müssen flüstern, damit uns die Feinde nicht hören.

Mensch, geomas schick Bilder, Not ist am Mann, einige von uns haben ne rollende Psychose!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 395236


Ich sehe nichts


----------



## geomas

Erste Drift der unförmigen Exnerpose, die taucht ab und bringt Nummer zwo. Auch auf Flocke am 6er Haken. Minimal größer, etwa 17in.

Jetzt Kaffeeee und dann Mal sehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht irgendwelche Projekte am Start die man erledigen kann zb Boden oder Keller aufräumen, im Garten Unkraut jäten
> oder die Bude saubermachen.
> Achja Angelzimmer/Keller neu einrichten


Was bist Du denn für einer?
Arbeitswütig??


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn für einer?


Na immer noch besser als trübsal blasen  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Trübsal blasen darf auch mal sein...manchmal hat man halt einfach so Durchhänger und kann sich so garnichts aufraffen.


----------



## geomas

So, das war's. Es blieb einstellig, die Fluss-Gottheiten schieben/schoben/schubten meiner Gier einen Riegel vor.
Ich schreib heute später noch was dazu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Was man halt so macht, wenn man nicht angeln gehen kann und die Missus verreist ist.


jetzt wird das Problem ja verständlicher!
empfehle einfach mal ein neues leichtmachbares Rutenprojekt zur radikalen Launebesserung! 



geomas schrieb:


> Hmmm, gute Besserung allen leidenden Ükelnauten!


Dem kann ich mich einfach nur anschließen!


----------



## Tobias85

Zweistellige Ergebnisse wären auch mehr als außergewöhnlich gewesen bei der Witterung, geomas. Petri zu den Liebhabern deiner Backwaren, und genauso den Fängern der letzten Tage.


----------



## geomas

Also bislang hält das junge Jahr ausschließlich Döbel für mich bereit.

War mit drei Ruten, alle mit Kapselrollen bestückt, am Wasser und konnte mit jeder Combo fangen. Die verglichen mit der zuletzt gefischten Drennan Medium Feeder deutlich kräftigere Silstar Tradition Quiver 3,30m hab ich mit der gleichen Montage wie die Drennan versehen, hatte anfangs aber keine anschlagbaren Bisse.






Den anfangs benutzten 20gr-Gripmesh-Korb habe ich gegen ein 10gr Tellerblei gewechselt und warum auch immer: ein sehr deutlicher Biß war das Resultat.  Zielfisch von knapp unter 40cm, sie waren also noch da, die Döbel.

Habe dann die rustikalere der Posenruten klargemacht, vorher und auch während der Grundangelei immer mal wieder den Posen-Swim mit LB gefüttert.





Habe gestern spät am Abend in meinen Posenkisten gekramt, und mir diese ^ hier gegriffen.
Die hat ihren Job auch gut gemacht, in sehr flachem Wasser würde ich aber wohl eine Crystal-Pose wie den Loafer bevorzugen.
Die Rute ist eine relativ kurzgeteilte Balzer „Magna Majesty Float” von 4,70m Länge. Die hat sich ebenfalls gut geschlagen, ist aber etwas schwer fürs Trotting. Die neue alte DAM Quick CFA lief wie erwartet. Das Kurbel-Geräusch und -Gefühl erinnert eher an ne alte KaffeeMühle.

Der erste Durchlauf brachte exakt an der erhofften Stelle den Biß - Chub Nr. 2 war etwas größer als der erste.

Habe dann Kaffee getrunken, gefüttert, es noch mal mit der Grundrute etwas weiter Flußaufwärts probiert, dann mit der Posenrute - aber nix.

Bin dann weiter, zu einer anderen bewährten Stelle. Nur etwa 10-15 Minuten Fußweg.





Tatsächlich gab es wie auf Ansage jeweils 2 Fische für jede Rute.
Die Bremsen der Kapseln snd nicht so prall, die der „Fangmaschine” gefiel mir noch am besten.

Eine dritte Combo wollte ich auch noch an einer Stelle ganz dicht bei probieren. Dort steht das Wasser oder fließt sogar entgegen der schnellen Hauptströmung. Ob hier die schönen Winterrotaugen zu finden waren? Eine feinere 13ft-Matche mit moderner ABU-Kapsel hatte ich dafür zu Hause vorbereitet: recht dünne Mono, ein kleiner 2x4 Speci Stick von Dave Harrell und ein 12er LS2210 am Ende der Strippe, als Köder keine Flocke sondern 11mm Breadpunch.

Erster Testlauf: direkt vor meinen Füßen trieben Pose und Köder „bergauf”. Zucken der Pose, langsam taucht sie ab - typischer Kleinfischbiß, dachte ich. Aber der Kleinfisch war kein Plötz, keine Güster, sondern auch ein Döbel von irgendwas knapp unter 40cm.





Habe aus Neugier in diesem Bereich hier und da die Pose wohin auch immer treibenlassen - es gab so noch zwei weitere Dickköpfe.
Diese Combo ist dafür aber nicht erste Wahl - die Mono doch etwas dünn, die Bremse der ABU eher naja.
Also mit den feinen Sachen - ne, woanders gerne, aber am Döbelflüßchen hab ich lieber Gerät mit mehr Reserven.


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na immer noch besser als trübsal blasen
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Komm mal in unser Alter. Dann kriegst du den Popo auch nicht mehr immer hoch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Also bislang hält das junge Jahr ausschließlich Döbel für mich bereit.
> 
> War mit drei Ruten, alle mit Kapselrollen bestückt, am Wasser und konnte mit jeder Combo fangen. Die verglichen mit der zuletzt gefischten Drennan Medium Feeder deutlich kräftigere Silstar Tradition Quiver 3,30m hab ich mit der gleichen Montage wie die Drennan versehen, hatte anfangs aber keine anschlagbaren Bisse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den anfangs benutzten 20gr-Gripmesh-Korb habe ich gegen ein 10gr Tellerblei gewechselt und warum auch immer: ein sehr deutlicher Biß war das Resultat.  Zielfisch von knapp unter 40cm, sie waren also noch da, die Döbel.
> 
> Habe dann die rustikalere der Posenruten klargemacht, vorher und auch während der Grundangelei immer mal wieder den Posen-Swim mit LB gefüttert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe gestern spät am Abend in meinen Posenkisten gekramt, und mir diese ^ hier gegriffen.
> Die hat ihren Job auch gut gemacht, in sehr flachem Wasser würde ich aber wohl eine Crystal-Pose wie den Loafer bevorzugen.
> Die Rute ist eine relativ kurzgeteilte Balzer „Magna Majesty Float” von 4,70m Länge. Die hat sich ebenfalls gut geschlagen, ist aber etwas schwer fürs Trotting. Die neue alte DAM Quick CFA lief wie erwartet. Das Kurbel-Geräusch und -Gefühl erinnert eher an ne alte KaffeeMühle.
> 
> Der erste Durchlauf brachte exakt an der erhofften Stelle den Biß - Chub Nr. 2 war etwas größer als der erste.
> 
> Habe dann Kaffee getrunken, gefüttert, es noch mal mit der Grundrute etwas weiter Flußaufwärts probiert, dann mit der Posenrute - aber nix.
> 
> Bin dann weiter, zu einer anderen bewährten Stelle. Nur etwa 10-15 Minuten Fußweg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich gab es wie auf Ansage jeweils 2 Fische für jede Rute.
> Die Bremsen der Kapseln snd nicht so prall, die der „Fangmaschine” gefiel mir noch am besten.
> 
> Eine dritte Combo wollte ich auch noch an einer Stelle ganz dicht bei probieren. Dort steht das Wasser oder fließt sogar entgegen der schnellen Hauptströmung. Ob hier die schönen Winterrotaugen zu finden waren? Eine feinere 13ft-Matche mit moderner ABU-Kapsel hatte ich dafür zu Hause vorbereitet: recht dünne Mono, ein kleiner 2x4 Speci Stick von Dave Harrell und ein 12er LS2210 am Ende der Strippe, als Köder keine Flocke sondern 11mm Breadpunch.
> 
> Erster Testlauf: direkt vor meinen Füßen trieben Pose und Köder „bergauf”. Zucken der Pose, langsam taucht sie ab - typischer Kleinfischbiß, dachte ich. Aber der Kleinfisch war kein Plötz, keine Güster, sondern auch ein Döbel von irgendwas knapp unter 40cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe aus Neugier in diesem Bereich hier und da die Pose wohin auch immer treibenlassen - es gab so noch zwei weitere Dickköpfe.
> Diese Combo ist dafür aber nicht erste Wahl - die Mono doch etwas dünn, die Bremse der ABU eher naja.
> Also mit den feinen Sachen - ne, woanders gerne, aber am Döbelflüßchen hab ich lieber Gerät mit mehr Reserven.


Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder, Georg!  You made my day!


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Komm mal in unser Alter. Dann kriegst du den Popo auch nicht mehr immer hoch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Genauso ist es oder wird es kommen bei den jungen ungestümen Lemmingen...!


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Trübsal blasen darf auch mal sein...manchmal hat man halt einfach so Durchhänger und kann sich so garnichts aufraffen.


Das hast du sehr gut formuliert. Aber heute hing ich nicht durch, hab mehr geschafft als in der ganzen Woche. Mein Darling war überrascht. Bestimmt bekomme ich heute Abend ein gekochtes Ei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> ...Bestimmt bekomme ich heute Abend *ein gekochtes Ei*.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Harte Währung


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Also bislang hält das junge Jahr ausschließlich Döbel für mich bereit.
> 
> War mit drei Ruten, alle mit Kapselrollen bestückt, am Wasser und konnte mit jeder Combo fangen. Die verglichen mit der zuletzt gefischten Drennan Medium Feeder deutlich kräftigere Silstar Tradition Quiver 3,30m hab ich mit der gleichen Montage wie die Drennan versehen, hatte anfangs aber keine anschlagbaren Bisse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den anfangs benutzten 20gr-Gripmesh-Korb habe ich gegen ein 10gr Tellerblei gewechselt und warum auch immer: ein sehr deutlicher Biß war das Resultat.  Zielfisch von knapp unter 40cm, sie waren also noch da, die Döbel.
> 
> Habe dann die rustikalere der Posenruten klargemacht, vorher und auch während der Grundangelei immer mal wieder den Posen-Swim mit LB gefüttert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe gestern spät am Abend in meinen Posenkisten gekramt, und mir diese ^ hier gegriffen.
> Die hat ihren Job auch gut gemacht, in sehr flachem Wasser würde ich aber wohl eine Crystal-Pose wie den Loafer bevorzugen.
> Die Rute ist eine relativ kurzgeteilte Balzer „Magna Majesty Float” von 4,70m Länge. Die hat sich ebenfalls gut geschlagen, ist aber etwas schwer fürs Trotting. Die neue alte DAM Quick CFA lief wie erwartet. Das Kurbel-Geräusch und -Gefühl erinnert eher an ne alte KaffeeMühle.
> 
> Der erste Durchlauf brachte exakt an der erhofften Stelle den Biß - Chub Nr. 2 war etwas größer als der erste.
> 
> Habe dann Kaffee getrunken, gefüttert, es noch mal mit der Grundrute etwas weiter Flußaufwärts probiert, dann mit der Posenrute - aber nix.
> 
> Bin dann weiter, zu einer anderen bewährten Stelle. Nur etwa 10-15 Minuten Fußweg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich gab es wie auf Ansage jeweils 2 Fische für jede Rute.
> Die Bremsen der Kapseln snd nicht so prall, die der „Fangmaschine” gefiel mir noch am besten.
> 
> Eine dritte Combo wollte ich auch noch an einer Stelle ganz dicht bei probieren. Dort steht das Wasser oder fließt sogar entgegen der schnellen Hauptströmung. Ob hier die schönen Winterrotaugen zu finden waren? Eine feinere 13ft-Matche mit moderner ABU-Kapsel hatte ich dafür zu Hause vorbereitet: recht dünne Mono, ein kleiner 2x4 Speci Stick von Dave Harrell und ein 12er LS2210 am Ende der Strippe, als Köder keine Flocke sondern 11mm Breadpunch.
> 
> Erster Testlauf: direkt vor meinen Füßen trieben Pose und Köder „bergauf”. Zucken der Pose, langsam taucht sie ab - typischer Kleinfischbiß, dachte ich. Aber der Kleinfisch war kein Plötz, keine Güster, sondern auch ein Döbel von irgendwas knapp unter 40cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe aus Neugier in diesem Bereich hier und da die Pose wohin auch immer treibenlassen - es gab so noch zwei weitere Dickköpfe.
> Diese Combo ist dafür aber nicht erste Wahl - die Mono doch etwas dünn, die Bremse der ABU eher naja.
> Also mit den feinen Sachen - ne, woanders gerne, aber am Döbelflüßchen hab ich lieber Gerät mit mehr Reserven.



Großartig Georg!
Petri Heil zum gelungenen Fischzug.


----------



## Jason

Petri lieber geomas und Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht deines Angeltag. In GW gibt es viel zu besprechen. Da bin ich mir sicher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Harte Währung


Aber nur, wenn es auch tatsächlich hart macht...; sorry der musste sein..!


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Komm mal in unser Alter. Dann kriegst du den Popo auch nicht mehr immer hoch.


aber bis dahin und vielleicht auch darüber hinaus werd ich versuchen kein Trübsal zu blasen  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Also bislang hält das junge Jahr ausschließlich Döbel für mich bereit.


Petri Heil zu deinen schicken Döbeln und wieder ein sehr ausführlicher und schön Bebildeter Bericht  

Eine Frage in die Runde was haltet ihr davon das der Georg unser Döbelkönig wird??? 
Bei den ganzen Döbeln die er schon auf die Schuppen gelegt hat



Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, lieber Georg. Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht vom Döbelflüsschen.   Und das das noch junge Jahr bislang ausschließlich Chubs für Dich bereithielt … nun ja, ich glaube es gibt schlimmere Schicksale.


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Georg. Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht vom Döbelflüsschen.   Und das das noch junge Jahr bislang ausschließlich Chubs für Dich bereithielt … nun ja, ich glaube es gibt schlimmere Schicksale.



Danke! Natürlich sitze ich nicht heulend in der Ecke, weil noch kein Plötz gebissen hat. 

Ich werde die Chubs jetzt aber wohl erstmal ne Weile in Ruhe lassen und zumindest die zwei „heißen Stellen” meiden. Mal sehen, wie lange ich mich bremsen kann. Auf vielen Seen und Teichen liegt leider Eis. Sonst bekäme ein kleiner See in Rostocks Peripherie, wo ich im Winter schon schöne Plötz fangen konnte, Besuch. 
Naheliegend ist natürlich die Unterwarnow in der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri geomas und schöner Bericht (wie immer)

nach dem ich gestern morgen um 6Uhr mein Holdes Weib zum Bahnhof brachte und danach noch bis nach 16Uhr ein wenig arbeiten musste habe ich den Ükel nur überflogen (nach einem Mittagsschläfchen), wie es aussieht bin ich zZ. nicht der einzige Strohwitwer (bis Freitag), im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier komme ich überraschenderweise gut klar damit, ich werde zwar die Woche nicht fischen gehen, aber versuchen mein(e) Angelzimmer auf Operationssaal Niveau zu bringen, ebenso noch einige Rollen neu bespulen usw, und meine neuen alten Karpfenruten streicheln   

so, allen die es noch ans Wasser zieht ein dickes Petri.

PS. ich wollte mir jetzt eigentlich was zu essen machen, aber habe was mit Speichel und Ohrenschmalz gelesen, werde es erstmal verschieben bis ich es wider aus dem Kopf habe. Danke Herr rippimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Vielleicht finde ich am Rhein ja irgendeine Lücke im Treibgutteppich.
Einen Versuch ist es Wert - bei Hochwasser werden die Alande unvorsichtig...


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> PS. ich wollte mir jetzt eigentlich was zu essen machen, aber habe was mit Speichel und Ohrenschmalz gelesen, werde es erstmal verschieben bis ich es wider aus dem Kopf habe. Danke Herr rippimax


Sei lieb.  Und ein bisschen fasten hat der schlanken Linie noch nie geschadet.
Schau später mal in den Koch-Thread, da mach ich meine unappetitlichen Vorschläge mit leckeren Kochphotos wieder wett.

Ich würd gerne mal wieder anglerisch zum Ükel beitragen, aber das ist mir grad nicht möglich.
Umso mehr freue ich mich über die schönen Berichte fleissigerer Ükel,
Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## kuttenkarl

danke Geomas,
wie immer ein toller Bericht.

Allen die am Wochenende los waren, ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri geomas und ein wunderbarer, bebilderter Bericht! 
Das motiviert wieder nach all den Schneidereien. 
Petri allen welche da am Wasser sind!


----------



## rhinefisher

Es war dann doch mal wieder ganz anders als erwartet.
Wir sind nach Meerbusch zum Fähranleger gefahren und ganz wie erwartet, hatte ich dort eigentlich sehr gute Bedingungen.
OK - das Publikum war zahlreich und dankbar.
Gerade höre ich wie ein Kind sagt "wäre schön wenn jetzt was beißt", da taucht die Pose auch schon ab.
Das nächste was ich feststelle ist, dass ich ganicht kurbeln kann - irgendwie hab ich eine Perücke produziert, die den ganzen Schnurfangbügel umwickelt hatte... .
Soetwas passiert mir in letzter Zeit unangenehm oft.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Anhang anzeigen 395376
Anhang anzeigen 395376





Na ja - also die Schnur gekappt und über Hand gedrillt bis mir der fette Aland den Haken ins Gesicht gespuckt hat.
Der Pöbel war entsprechend begeistert und der arme Fischereiversager durfte 30 Minuten Rede und Antwort stehen.
Dann kam auch noch der Regen und ich war bedient....


----------



## Skipa

Petri miteinander,

Ich möchte mal meinen Dank für seitenweise humorvolle, spannende und sehr interessante Lektüre aussprechen. Ich bin größtenteils ein stiller Mitleser, schreibe eher selten aber im Ükel wird einem wirklich was geboten und das mit anglerischen Mehrwert!

Allerdings muss ich dann doch vor diesem Thread warnen, er führt zu unerklärlichen Tackle Käufen 

Euch allen noch viel Petri, viele Fische und vor allem Gesundheit

Jürgen


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> OK - das Publikum war zahlreich und dankbar.
> Gerade höre ich wie ein Kind sagt "wäre schön wenn jetzt was beißt",


Bitterer Moment für dich, das tut mir Leid! Beim nächsten mal klappt es hoffentlich mit dem _L. idus_.

Ich hasse es, wenn wildfremde Menschen stehen bleiben und mir beim Angeln zuschauen...besonders wenn dann auch noch ein Fisch beißt. Wenn sich sowas abzeichnet, dann hole ich manchmal sogar die Montage kurz ein, tue so, als würde ich den Köder wechseln, und werfe dann ohne Köder neu aus. Ein Fang würde sie ja nur noch mehr motivieren, mir weiter zuzuschauen. Deswegen meide ich solche Stellen mit viel Publikum auch lieber.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es war dann doch mal wieder ganz anders als erwartet.
> Wir sind nach Meerbusch zum Fähranleger gefahren und ganz wie erwartet, hatte ich dort eigentlich sehr gute Bedingungen.
> OK - das Publikum war zahlreich und dankbar.
> Gerade höre ich wie ein Kind sagt "wäre schön wenn jetzt was beißt", da taucht die Pose auch schon ab.
> Das nächste was ich feststelle ist, dass ich ganicht kurbeln kann - irgendwie hab ich eine Perücke produziert, die den ganzen Schnurfangbügel umwickelt hatte... .
> Soetwas passiert mir in letzter Zeit unangenehm oft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395381
> Anhang anzeigen 395371
> Anhang anzeigen 395372
> Anhang anzeigen 395373
> Anhang anzeigen 395374
> Anhang anzeigen 395375
> Anhang anzeigen 395376
> Anhang anzeigen 395376
> Anhang anzeigen 395377
> Anhang anzeigen 395378
> Anhang anzeigen 395379
> Anhang anzeigen 395380
> 
> Na ja - also die Schnur gekappt und über Hand gedrillt bis mir der fette Aland den Haken ins Gesicht gespuckt hat.
> Der Pöbel war entsprechend begeistert und der arme Fischereiversager durfte 30 Minuten Rede und Antwort stehen.
> Dann kam auch noch der Regen und ich war bedient....


Ahhhh die braunen Fluten    
Danke für diesen Frontbericht! Und einen schönen Aland muss man auch erstmal dran kriegen bei den Bedingungen.
Am Mittwoch zeichnet sich bei mir das nächste Fenster ab ... entweder ich gehe direkt zum Rhein, zum Altrhein-Arm oder zu einem Baggersee mit direkter Verbindung zum Rhein. Ich hab schon wieder richtig Bock!
Der Kanal, so schön das Angeln auch war, gibt mir irgendwie nicht so den Kick.
Groetjes
David


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, wenn wildfremde Menschen stehen bleiben und mir beim Angeln zuschauen.


Ich nicht - das Volk will ja auch belustigt werden....
Ernsthaft - die Leute sind alle sehr nett (klar - in Meerbusch sind alle reich..) und die Kinder ausgesprochen neugierig..
Aber irgenendwie nervig isses schon..


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Und einen schönen Aland muss man auch erstmal dran kriegen bei den Bedingungen.


Nun, erstens habe ich ja ganix bekommen, und zweitens stehen die Alande bei Hochwasser ganz nah und gut erreichbar am Ufer.
Eigentlich gut zu beangeln bei Hochwasser...


----------



## daci7

Ps rhinefisher : was für Posen fischt du denn jetzt bei den Bedingungen am Rhein? Bin geneigt es auch mal wieder mit der Pose zu probieren, bei dem ganzen Schmu der grad stromab treibt ...

PPS: Hast du auch Erfahrungen was Pferdegründlinge bei dieser Fischerei angeht? 

Ich stell mir das so vor, dass ich mir einen strömungsberuhigten Bereich suche, möglichst in der Nähe von tiefem Wasser, eine kleine Futterspur anlege und in dieser mit stark verzögerte oder sogar blockierter Pose fische - Köder in grundnähe, versteht sich.


----------



## rhinefisher

Also eigentlich wie immer; ich versuchs mit 3gr und erkenne dann dass 6gr sehr viel besser passt....
Spielt aber eigentlich bloß beim werfen ne Rolle - in der Drift finden sich immer Punkte wo die Strömung dreht oder steht.. .
Pferdegründling bei der Strömung?
Da weiß ich bis heute nicht wo die sich verstecken..
Bis auf Zufallsfänge konnte ich da noch nix reissen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Haschischtag Pferdegründling:

Bei geringem oder normalem Wasserstand sind die hier recht gut zu lokalisieren.
Entweder stehen die ganz bräsig mitten in der Strömung auf der Rennstrecke, oder hinter großen Steinen am Gleithang.
Eigentlich sehr einfach zu finden.
Sobald der Pegel über 3,5m steigt, sind die einfach verschwunden..
Bis heute weiß ich bei Hochwasser nicht wo ich suchen soll..


----------



## rhinefisher

Apropos Haschischtag - ich muss so schreiben.
Meine Tastatur hat gerade ihren 22sten Geburtstag gefeiert...


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß Du den Aland verloren hast, und danke für die schöne Beschreibung Deines Angelausflugs, lieber rhinefisher .


Ich habe durch Zufall gerade ein Video gesehen, wo ein Brite durchaus erfolgreich in so nem „Schlammbad”angelt:






Das sieht da ja noch mal 2 Stufen „brauner” aus als Dein Rhein.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> wo ein Brite durchaus erfolgreich in so nem „Schlammbad”angelt:


Na ja - ist schon etwas anders; nicht soo viel Wasser und kaum Treibgut.. .
Anderersets bietet ein solcher Bach natürlich nicht die Strömungsberuhigten Stellen wie der Rhein.. .
Kleinflüsse (und dazu zählt für mich auch der Avon und Ähnliche) sind bei Hochwasser erheblich schwieriger als große Ströme.
Von daher bin ich schon ganz froh über die Möglichkeiten des Bachs..


----------



## daci7

Ich mach mir persönlich um die Trübung garkeinen Kopp. Aber es steht ha einfach mal unglaublich viel mehr Wasserfläche zur Verfügung. In meinem Altarm ist das ganz extrem, der ist nämlich viel von Wiesen umgeben. Der ist an vielen Stellen jetzt ca. 4-5 MAL breiter als mit Normalstand.


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> nicht der einzige Strohwitwer (bis Freitag), im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier komme ich überraschenderweise gut klar damit, ich werde zwar die Woche nicht fischen gehen, aber versuchen mein(e) Angelzimmer auf Operationssaal Niveau zu bringen, ebenso noch einige Rollen neu bespulen usw, und meine neuen alten Karpfenruten streicheln


Gute Einstellung da können sich andere ein Beispel dran nehmen das lob ich mir und vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch die Gelegenheit
einer kleinen Exkursion ans Wasser wer wer weiß  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung da können sich andere ein Beispel dran nehmen das lob ich mir und vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch die Gelegenheit
> einer kleinen Exkursion ans Wasser wer wer weiß
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Du scheinst ja ein fleißiges und motiviertes Bienchen zu sein. Dann kannst du ja immer meinen Angelkram in G ans Wasser schleppen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> OK - das Publikum war zahlreich und dankbar.
> Gerade höre ich wie ein Kind sagt "wäre schön wenn jetzt was beißt", da taucht die Pose auch schon ab.
> Das nächste was ich feststelle ist, dass ich ganicht kurbeln kann - irgendwie hab ich eine Perücke produziert, die den ganzen Schnurfangbügel umwickelt hatte... .
> Soetwas passiert mir in letzter Zeit unangenehm oft.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - also die Schnur gekappt und über Hand gedrillt bis mir der fette Aland den Haken ins Gesicht gespuckt hat.
> Der Pöbel war entsprechend begeistert und der arme Fischereiversager durfte 30 Minuten Rede und Antwort stehen.
> Dann kam auch noch der Regen und ich war bedient....


Nun ja der schnöde Mop will begeistert werden, aber Hut ab reaktions schnell mit der Hand weiterdrillen  



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, wenn wildfremde Menschen stehen bleiben und mir beim Angeln zuschauen...besonders wenn dann auch noch ein Fisch beißt. Wenn sich sowas abzeichnet, dann hole ich manchmal sogar die Montage kurz ein, tue so, als würde ich den Köder wechseln, und werfe dann ohne Köder neu aus. Ein Fang würde sie ja nur noch mehr motivieren, mir weiter zuzuschauen. Deswegen meide ich solche Stellen mit viel Publikum auch lieber.


Manche Topstellen liegen halt, wie bei mir in der Stadt, da muß man dann durch aber in den seltensten Fällen hat man irgendwelche
Diskussionen aber ich geb zu nicht jedermans Sache.



daci7 schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch zeichnet sich bei mir das nächste Fenster ab ... entweder ich gehe direkt zum Rhein, zum Altrhein-Arm oder zu einem Baggersee mit direkter Verbindung zum Rhein. Ich hab schon wieder richtig Bock!


Ah ich seh schon den nächsten Bericht, bin schon gespannt



Jason schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja ein fleißiges und motiviertes Bienchen zu sein. Dann kannst du ja immer meinen Angelkram in G ans Wasser schleppen.


Von nichts kommt nichts aber ich bin kein Scherpa, obwohl wenn ältere Herren Hilfe benötigen könnte ich mich erweichen
lassen   


Gruß Frank

Ps.


Skipa schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich dann doch vor diesem Thread warnen, er führt zu unerklärlichen Tackle Käufen


So soll es sein, Tackle kann man nie genug haben


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> ein fleißiges und motiviertes Bienchen zu sein.


Ja, der Eindruck verfestigt sich so langsam...
Ein Arbeitseiferer.
Brauchen wir nicht noch sowas wie nen Schriftführer oder so...
Schön wenn man jung und energiegeladen ist - das Alter kommt ja früh genug....
Ihr Jungen (so unter 50..) werdet die Fackel weitertragen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> aber ich bin kein Scherpa,


Ähh....
Dürfen wir bitte darüber Diskutieren...?


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ist halt auch ein großer Unterschied was für ein Hochwasser es ist und auch noch vom Gewässer abhängig.
Schmelzhochwasser im Winter bzw. zeitigen Frühjahr ist "worst case", da geht fast gar nichts, zumindest bei mir am kleinen Fluß.
Temperatur runter, Sauerstoff runter, Salzgehalt hoch, brrr.
Im Sommer sieht das schon wieder anders aus.

Auch das Stadium des Hochwassers ist interessant.
Stadium 1 Beginn des ansteigenden Wassers
Stadium 2 heftiger Anstieg
Stadium 3 Erreichen des höchsten Standes, bzw. kurze Stabilisierung
Stadium 4 Beginn des Rückgangs
Stadium 5 starker Rückgang 
Stadium 6 wieder normaler Wasserstand, Wasser noch etwas angetrübt
Stadium 7 normaler Wasserstand, Wasser wieder klar
Halbwegs stabile Phasen sind besser als starke Änderungen.


----------



## Minimax

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Schmelzhochwasser im Winter bzw. zeitigen Frühjahr ist "worst case", da geht fast gar nichts, zumindest bei mir am kleinen Fluß.
> Temperatur runter, Sauerstoff runter, Salzgehalt hoch, brrr.
> Im Sommer sieht das schon wieder anders aus.


Absolute Zustimmung, das kann ich genauso bestätigen von meinem kleinen Fluss 

"Halbwegs stabile Phasen sind besser als starke Änderungen"

Eben ganz genau. Meinetwegen auch unter ungünstigen Bedingungen, wenns nur mal ne Woche oder zwei stabil bleibt, und nicht dieses verrückte Hin und Her mit Plötzlichen Wasserstands- und -temperaturschwankungen.
Äußerst verdriesslich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Herzlich willkommen hier im Ükel, Skipa. Du hast absolut recht, wenn ich hier intensiv am lesen bin, dann entstehen   bei
Mir seltsamerweise auch immer neue Begehrlichkeiten.


----------



## Tricast

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Von nichts kommt nichts aber ich bin kein Scherpa, obwohl wenn ältere Herren Hilfe benötigen könnte ich mich erweichen
> lassen
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank
> 
> Ps.
> 
> So soll es sein, Tackle kann man nie genug haben


Ich komme darauf zurück, Danke für das Angebot und Deine Hilfe. Für Frau Hübner könntest DU dann auch gleich mit anpacken.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Brauchen wir nicht noch sowas wie nen Schriftführer oder so...


Also bisher habe ich diesen Vorschlag immer, ich wiederhole *Immer* abwehren können und ich glaub nicht das ich das jemals machen
werde da bin ich mir sehr sicher



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ähh....
> Dürfen wir bitte darüber Diskutieren...?


Bitte vor Ort dann werden wir sehen  



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Schmelzhochwasser im Winter bzw. zeitigen Frühjahr ist "worst case", da geht fast gar nichts,


ABSOLUT!


----------



## Astacus74

Bei mir steigt der Elbpegel auch, mal sehen was die Fische morgen sagen große Hoffnung mache ich mir nicht werde es aber probieren
Tja und Ziegenbartdöbel in der Elbe hat sich wohl auch erledigt, alle Buhnen Land unter...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Skipa

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen hier im Ükel, Skipa. Du hast absolut recht, wenn ich hier intensiv am lesen bin, dann entstehen   bei
> Mir seltsamerweise auch immer neue Begehrlichkeiten.



Oh ja, das lesen war teuer…und ich glaub das war nur der Anfang, fehlen da doch noch so ein paar Nubsis und ne zweite Rolle. Meine Baitcaster sind jetzt nicht die ideale Posenangelrolle. 
Karpfenrollen an der filigranen Silstar ist meiner Meinung nach optisch total unpassend , der Tackleaffe schreit auch. Kennt Ihr mit Sicherheit


----------



## Minimax

Skipa schrieb:


> Oh ja, das lesen war teuer…und ich glaub das war nur der Anfang, fehlen da doch noch so ein paar Nubsis und ne zweite Rolle. Meine Baitcaster sind jetzt nicht die ideale Posenangelrolle.
> Karpfenrollen an der filigranen Silstar ist meiner Meinung nach optisch total unpassend , der Tackleaffe schreit auch. Kennt Ihr mit Sicherheit


Hallo, Skipa ,
Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch, danke für deine netten Worte. Schön das Du uns gefunden hast, und ich kann Dich beruhigen, nun wird alles gut. Wir haben hier Mittel und Wege den Tackleaffen zu frenetischer, schäumender Raserei zu treiben.
Schon mal über ne Centrepin nachgedacht? Oder eine klassische Youngtimer-Freilaufrolle?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Skipa

Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo, Skipa ,
> Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch, danke für deine netten Worte. Schön das Du uns gefunden hast, und ich kann Dich beruhigen, nun wird alles gut. Wir haben hier Mittel und Wege den Tackleaffen zu frenetischer, schäumender Raserei zu treiben.
> Schon mal über ne Centrepin nachgedacht? Oder eine klassische Youngtimer-Freilaufrolle?
> Hg
> Minimax



Tatsächlich liebäugelt mein Affe so ein bisschen mit einer Daiwa Gs in entsprechender Größe, aber ist sich natürlich noch sehr uneins wohin der Weg führt. Sicher ist nur das die Rolle nicht neu sein soll, passt dann auch besser zur nicht mehr ganz jungen Rute.

Petri

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> und vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch die Gelegenheit
> einer kleinen Exkursion ans Wasser wer wer weiß


garantiert nicht vor 15grad plus,


Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Auch das Stadium des Hochwassers ist interessant.
> Stadium 1 Beginn des ansteigenden Wassers
> Stadium 2 heftiger Anstieg
> Stadium 3 Erreichen des höchsten Standes, bzw. kurze Stabilisierung
> Stadium 4 Beginn des Rückgangs
> Stadium 5 starker Rückgang
> Stadium 6 wieder normaler Wasserstand, Wasser noch etwas angetrübt
> Stadium 7 normaler Wasserstand, Wasser wieder klar


Stadium 1 Thomas bleibt zu Hause
Stadium 2 Thomas bleibt zu Hause
Stadium 3 Thomas bleibt zu Hause
Stadium 4 Thomas bleibt zu Hause
Stadium 5 Thomas bleibt zu Hause
Stadium 6 Thomas bleibt zu Hause
Stadium 7 Thomas geht fischen  


Minimax schrieb:


> Oder eine klassische Youngtimer-Freilaufrolle?


mein Stichwort, gestern meine neuen alten Karpfenruten bestückt







Skipa schrieb:


> Tatsächlich liebäugelt mein Affe so ein bisschen mit einer *Daiwa Gs *in entsprechender Größe, aber ist sich natürlich noch sehr uneins wohin der Weg führt.


 Jau mach das mal, ich habe auch mit 2 alten GS angefangen, die Richtung wo der Weg hinführt kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, zu noch mehr GS und weiter zu anderen alten Rollen.


----------



## Skipa

Thomas. schrieb:


> Jau mach das mal, ich habe auch mit 2 alten GS angefangen, die Richtung wo der Weg hinführt kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, zu noch mehr GS und weiter zu anderen alten Rollen.



Kenn ich, bei dem Spinnzeugs sind die Dinger auch extrem vermehrungsfreudig. 

Und die Jahreszeit ist dann auch noch tödlich, man liest ellenlange Threads und der Affe rolliert fröhlich schreiend auf der Schulter. Meiner besseren Hälfte erklär ich das dann immer mit höherer Gewalt  

Petri 

Jürgen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Oh Mann, wo soll das wieder hinführen? Da entdecke ich gestern eine sehr interessante Rute im Netz. Blöderweise befindet sich ihr aktueller Wohnsitz fast
Im Bereich meines Arbeitsweges. Ich bin heute Nachmittag  mit ihr zum probewedeln verabredet und bin mir jetzt schon fast sicher, dass Sie mir den Atem rauben wird. Soll ich vorher schon zum Geldautomaten?


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wo soll das wieder hinführen? Da entdecke ich gestern eine sehr interessante Rute im Netz. Blöderweise befindet sich ihr aktueller Wohnsitz fast
> Im Bereich meines Arbeitsweges. Ich bin heute Nachmittag  mit ihr zum probewedeln verabredet und bin mir jetzt schon fast sicher, dass Sie mir den Atem rauben wird. Soll ich vorher schon zum Geldautomaten?


Die bezahlst du doch aus der Portokasse.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wo soll das wieder hinführen? Da entdecke ich gestern eine sehr interessante Rute im Netz. Blöderweise befindet sich ihr aktueller Wohnsitz fast
> Im Bereich meines Arbeitsweges. Ich bin heute Nachmittag  mit ihr zum probewedeln verabredet und bin mir jetzt schon fast sicher, dass Sie mir den Atem rauben wird. Soll ich vorher schon zum Geldautomaten?


Natürlich, bei den heutigen Spritpreisen kostet dich ansonsten die Rute zu viel Geld. Wenn du die zusätzlichen Fahrtkosten abziehst, sieht die Rechnung doch schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## yukonjack

Ich fahre gleich mit einem guten Angelkollegen nach Hannover/Garbsen in einen großen Angelladen. Hat jemand ne Idee was* ich* noch brauche ?


----------



## DUSpinner

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es war dann doch mal wieder ganz anders als erwartet.
> Wir sind nach Meerbusch zum Fähranleger gefahren und ganz wie erwartet, hatte ich dort eigentlich sehr gute Bedingungen.
> OK - das Publikum war zahlreich und dankbar.
> Gerade höre ich wie ein Kind sagt "wäre schön wenn jetzt was beißt", da taucht die Pose auch schon ab.
> Das nächste was ich feststelle ist, dass ich ganicht kurbeln kann - irgendwie hab ich eine Perücke produziert, die den ganzen Schnurfangbügel umwickelt hatte... .
> Soetwas passiert mir in letzter Zeit unangenehm oft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395381
> Anhang anzeigen 395371
> Anhang anzeigen 395372
> Anhang anzeigen 395373
> Anhang anzeigen 395374
> Anhang anzeigen 395375
> Anhang anzeigen 395376
> Anhang anzeigen 395376
> Anhang anzeigen 395377
> Anhang anzeigen 395378
> Anhang anzeigen 395379
> Anhang anzeigen 395380
> 
> Na ja - also die Schnur gekappt und über Hand gedrillt bis mir der fette Aland den Haken ins Gesicht gespuckt hat.
> Der Pöbel war entsprechend begeistert und der arme Fischereiversager durfte 30 Minuten Rede und Antwort stehen.
> Dann kam auch noch der Regen und ich war bedient....


Ist das was 3 m von Deiner Angel sich im Wasser befindet, die Anlandeboje der Fähre nach D-Kaiserswerth?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

yukonjack: Ich will mit!


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> yukonjack: Ich will mit!


Kann ich verstehen, ich schätze mal, du kennst den Laden (gut).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jau, sehr gut!


----------



## yukonjack

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich fahre gleich mit einem guten Angelkollegen nach Hannover/Garbsen in einen großen Angelladen. Hat jemand ne Idee was* ich* noch brauche ?


Mein Kumpel hat sich dort ne neue Einbauküche von Matrix gekauft, er braucht noch ein par Anbauteile.


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Jau, sehr gut!


Hab ich mir gedacht, im Paradies kann es auch nicht schöner sein (außer Stippermesse)


----------



## rhinefisher

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ist das was 3 m von Deiner Angel sich im Wasser befindet, die Anlandeboje der Fähre nach D-Kaiserswerth?


He he he - das ist eine überaus grazile 6gr Pose....


----------



## DUSpinner

rhinefisher schrieb:


> He he he - das ist eine überaus grazile 6gr Pose....


Wenn es so ist würde ich an Deiner Stelle  bei Gelegenheit mal einen Optiker aufsuchen oder mir Blei zur Austraierung der Pose kaufen.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> He he he - das ist eine überaus grazile 6gr Pose....



Zumindest bei der Döbelei würde ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen immer auf eine möglichst gut sichtbare Pose setzen, Tragkraft hin oder her..
Zur Not eine aus der „Deadbaiting-Abteilung”. Den Dickköpfen scheints egal zu sein. Allemal besser als ne feine Pose, die von jedem zweiten Wirbel im Wasser geschluckt wird und auf 10m nur noch mit zusammengekniffenen Augen zu entdecken ist.


----------



## Astacus74

So bin nun wieder daheim 2 Stunden bei steigenden Wasser plus Ostwind nu ratet mal richtig ne glatte Nullnummer bis auf 
einmal ein paar ausgelutschte Maden.
Naja ich hab es ausprobiert, gedacht hatte ich mir das schon seit letzter Woche rund 1m Wasser mehr und dann der tolle 
Ostwind, so ist angeln ich hätte aber was fangen können  







der Kollege hatte mehr Glück der hat sich die Kleinfische aus dem Kraut gepickt  






und noch was zum ärgern erstmal was nützen Hundekotbeutel wenn sie mit Inhalt in die Gegend geworfen werden (Bild erspar ich euch)
und warum schaffen es einige Dummbeutel nicht ihre Dosen richtig zu entsorgen (ja wir haben sogar Mülleimer am Wegesrand)






mal schauen wann ich es diese Woche noch mal probiere


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

DUSpinner schrieb:


> oder mir Blei zur Austraierung der Pose kaufen.


Hab ich ja.
Wenn ich überhaupt irgendwelche Bilder mache, dann ganz zu Beginn der Session.
Deshalb fehlen auf der Aufnahme 0,8gr Anzeigeblei, Haken und Köder.
Aber auch dann schaut die Schulter der Pose definitiv aus dem Wasser - sonst kann man keine Bisse erkennen.
Breite Schulter und ein Restauftrieb von 1-1,5gr sind wirklich notwendig, weil ohne die Pose ständig untergeht, da man häufig irgendwas berührt.
Ausserdem habe ich dort in bis zu 50m Entfernung gefischt - da möchte der alte Mann auch was sehen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> was nützen Hundekotbeutel wenn sie mit Inhalt in die Gegend geworfen werden


Eine der ganz ganz großen Fragen der Menschheit - ich möchte dann immer nur noch schreien..


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Brüder,

schön zu sehen, dass hier richtig was los ist 

Mein Umzug ist endlich soweit vollzogen, der Stress lässt langsam nach. Bis auf ein paar schönere Lampen besorgen und aufzuhängen sieht alles ganz jut aus. Mein Keller ist so ziemlich voll mit Angelgerödel und muss noch sortiert werden aber die Sitzkiepe und ein paar überflüssige Ruten und angesammeltes , fast ungenutztes Klimbim-Tackle  konnte ich nach Weihnachten noch ganz gut verkaufen. Manchmal tut es auch einfach gut mal etwas mehr wieder zu fokussieren und aus zu sortieren.

Heute habe ich mir meinen neuen Fischereischein geholt (in Münster bekommst du bei der Verlängerung aktuell einen neuen und meiner war wieder turnusmäßig dran). Morgen wenn es klappt ansonsten Donnerstag werde ich den Frühauf beitreten. Da ist dann meine geliebte Werse, die Ems, zwei weitere Seen und mein, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Haussee inkludiert. Ich freue mich unheimlich auch den Aasee einer meiner Jugendgewässer wieder befischen zu können.

Raubfische dürfen zwar nach dem Crash 2018 noch nicht befischt werden, aber den galt ja noch nie mein großes Interesse. Freidfisch scheint sich schon wieder ordentlich erholt zu haben.

Eine Stelle schräg gegenüber habe ich mir auch schon für die ersten Versuche ausgesucht. Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind und hoffe, dass ich es nächstes Wochenende schaffe zumindest ein oder zwei Stündchen ans Wasser zu kommen.






auf jeden Fall ist der Weg mehr als kurz und ich werde bestimmt mal öfter nur mit einer Rute und kleiner Tasche kurz losziehen. So sieht es von meinen Balkon aus, ein Katzensprung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr schön wieder von dir zu hören - und Du wohnst nah und hoch....


----------



## geomas

Super, Dirk, sieht das aus bei Dir! Schön von Dir zu lesen und daß der Umzug fast abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Skott

Hallo Dirk,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, dass du gut gelandet und wieder an Board bist....!
Ich hoffe, dass du den Umzugsstress gut überstanden hast und wünsche dir jetzt etwas Muße zum Fischen und natürlich auch Petri...!
Deine Gewässerpalette hört sich ja sehr gut an!


----------



## geomas

Bei mir gab es vorhin ne Nullnummer am Fluß nebenan. Die Bedingungen waren nicht schlecht, aber ich war wohl an der falschen Stelle. 

Schade, daß Du keinen Erfolg hattest, Frank!

rhinefisher - aus Neugier: wenn Du auf 50m mit der Pose fischst - wie lang ist dann Deine Hauptschnur? 
Hast Du nur ein paar Meter Mono vor einer Schnurfüllung Geflecht oder ne halbe Rolle Geflecht auf der Rolle und so 100m oder so Mono?
Geflochtene hätte ja evtl den Vorteil der Schwimmfähigkeit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich hab ja ne 4000er Stradic mit 0,23er Tectan bespult und diese hab ich auch benutzt.
Wenn Geflecht, dann mache ich das Top Shot zumindest so lang, dass die Pose auf jeden Fall auf dem Mono läuft.
Pose auf Geflecht geht zwar irgendwie, empfinde ich aber eher als Notbehelf.. .
Hinter der Pose spielt es für mich kaum ne Rolle ob Geflecht oder Mono, aber so ganz grundsätzlich ist mir beim Posenfischen Mono schon lieber.


----------



## phirania

skyduck schrieb:


> Mein Umzug ist endlich soweit vollzogen, der Stress lässt langsam nach


Na denn mal willkommen in der Heimat.
Mit Frühauf hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen.
Mit 3 VereinSeen und dem Aasee als 4ten kommt bald noch ein 5 ter See dazu und Werse kannst du vom Emmerbacheinlauf bis runter zur Ems auch fast in einer Tour beangeln.
Das ist so mit den Anderen Vereinen in Münster ausgehandelt worden.
Im Aasee gibt es wieder einen guten Bestand an Friedfischen,schöne Karpfen Brassen und CO.
Und der Hecht darf auch wieder entnommen werden nur Zander ist noch geschont.
Ach so die Stelle,ist zu flach gehe 20 meter Rechts bis zu der Steinplatte da geht immer was an den Haken. 
Wünsch dir viel Erfolg.
Wenn ich mal wieder auf die Beine kommen sollte, komm ich dich mal besuchen.
Angeln hat sich für mich allerdings für immer erledigt.....


----------



## rhinefisher

phirania schrieb:


> Ach so die Stelle,ist zu flach gehe 20 meter Rechts bis zu der Steinplatte da geht immer was an den Haken


Sehr geil...


phirania schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder auf die Beine kommen sollte


 Du, das hoffen wir aber alle hier und wir sind guter Dinge weil Du ein Kämpfer bist...
Ausserdem wollen deine Gänse auch mal wieder gefüttert werden.


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Brüder,
> 
> schön zu sehen, dass hier richtig was los ist
> 
> Mein Umzug ist endlich soweit vollzogen, der Stress lässt langsam nach. Bis auf ein paar schönere Lampen besorgen und aufzuhängen sieht alles ganz jut aus. Mein Keller ist so ziemlich voll mit Angelgerödel und muss noch sortiert werden aber die Sitzkiepe und ein paar überflüssige Ruten und angesammeltes , fast ungenutztes Klimbim-Tackle  konnte ich nach Weihnachten noch ganz gut verkaufen. Manchmal tut es auch einfach gut mal etwas mehr wieder zu fokussieren und aus zu sortieren.
> 
> Heute habe ich mir meinen neuen Fischereischein geholt (in Münster bekommst du bei der Verlängerung aktuell einen neuen und meiner war wieder turnusmäßig dran). Morgen wenn es klappt ansonsten Donnerstag werde ich den Frühauf beitreten. Da ist dann meine geliebte Werse, die Ems, zwei weitere Seen und mein, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Haussee inkludiert. Ich freue mich unheimlich auch den Aasee einer meiner Jugendgewässer wieder befischen zu können.
> 
> Raubfische dürfen zwar nach dem Crash 2018 noch nicht befischt werden, aber den galt ja noch nie mein großes Interesse. Freidfisch scheint sich schon wieder ordentlich erholt zu haben.
> 
> Eine Stelle schräg gegenüber habe ich mir auch schon für die ersten Versuche ausgesucht. Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind und hoffe, dass ich es nächstes Wochenende schaffe zumindest ein oder zwei Stündchen ans Wasser zu kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395432
> 
> 
> auf jeden Fall ist der Weg mehr als kurz und ich werde bestimmt mal öfter nur mit einer Rute und kleiner Tasche kurz losziehen. So sieht es von meinen Balkon aus, ein Katzensprung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395433


Damit hast du den schönsten und größten Terassenteich des Forums! Glückwunsch     


Ach phirania .... Das tut mir leid.


----------



## yukonjack

Slappy schrieb:


> *Damit hast du den schönsten und größten Terassenteich des Forums! Glückwunsch   *
> 
> 
> Ach phirania .... Das tut mir leid.


Und seine Frau hat ihn immer schön im Blick


----------



## MS aus G

Allen verwegenen Ükels, die am Wasser waren ein dickes Petri!!!

Auch ich habe meine völlig unterangelten Knochen heute ans Wasser bewegt. Erstmal um zu schauen, was die Weser eigentlich so macht vom Wasserstand, beim letzten Mal vor 3 Tagen war an Angeln überhaupt nicht zu denken, aber das Wasser war wider erwarten recht stark gefallen und es stand eigentlich so, wenn die ersten Frühjahrsversuche starten!!! Warum soll das nicht auch jetzt im Januar funktionieren? Maden sind ja noch vorrätig und so ging es dann mit voller Vorfreude das erste Mal in diesem Jahr an die Weser!!!











So ruhig, wie auf den Bildern war es dann leider doch nicht, da etwa jede Minute ein fieses Gestrudele einsetzte, was die Pose direkt ans Ufer trieb! Allerdings war es trotzdem wunderschön, zwar recht kühl, aber ohne Wind und zu meiner Überraschung gab es nach etwa 20min sogar einen Biss und Füsch in G!!!






Ein schickes Augenrot von etwa 27cm!!! Supie, erster Biss des Jahres, erster Fisch des Jahres an der Weser, das sind die schönsten Fische des Jahres!!!
Nach weiteren 45min ohne Biss sollte es nochmal an eine andere Stelle auf der anderen Weserseite gehen!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hier trügt das Bild etwas in die andere Richtung, es war wirklich sehr schön zum Angeln, leider mit etwas mehr Gestrüpp am Ufer, was mir später noch zum Verhängnis werden sollte! Es dauerte etwas länger bis ein Biss kam, aber es gab ihn allerdings beim Anhieb nicht bemerkt, das die Schnur im Gestrüpp hing und so kam der Anhieb natürlich nicht durch und es gab auch keinen Füsch!!! Das passiert mir nicht nochmal den nächsten Biss bekomme ich, doch leider gab es kein nächstes Mal!!! So dämmerte es dann und der erste Weserangeltag wurde für beendet erklärt!!! Es war einfach nur schön und schreit natürlich nach einer Wiederholung!!! Vielleicht schon Mittwoch???

Allen die los kommen noch ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber phirania, das ist schrecklich zu hören. Ich hoffe, du kommst zumindest wieder soweit auf die Beine, dass du dich wenigstens zu den Kollegen (und deinen gefiederten Freunden - die vermissen dich sicherlich ach langsam) ans Wasser setzen kannst.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Strom-Rotauge, Mario


----------



## kuttenkarl

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Von nichts kommt nichts aber ich bin kein Scherpa, obwohl wenn ältere Herren Hilfe benötigen könnte ich mich erweichen
> lassen


als Rentner, könnte ich in Gieselwerder schon einen Sherpa gebrauchen. Die Grundbleie sind verdammt schwer und das Bier erst.


----------



## skyduck

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und seine Frau hat ihn immer schön im Blick


na die geht ja mit meistens und ab Frühjahr ist nix mehr mit durchgucken


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So bin nun wieder daheim 2 Stunden bei steigenden Wasser plus Ostwind nu ratet mal richtig ne glatte Nullnummer bis auf
> einmal ein paar ausgelutschte Maden.
> Naja ich hab es ausprobiert, gedacht hatte ich mir das schon seit letzter Woche rund 1m Wasser mehr und dann der tolle
> Ostwind, so ist angeln ich hätte aber was fangen können
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395428
> 
> 
> der Kollege hatte mehr Glück der hat sich die Kleinfische aus dem Kraut gepickt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395429
> 
> 
> und noch was zum ärgern erstmal was nützen Hundekotbeutel wenn sie mit Inhalt in die Gegend geworfen werden (Bild erspar ich euch)
> und warum schaffen es einige Dummbeutel nicht ihre Dosen richtig zu entsorgen (ja wir haben sogar Mülleimer am Wegesrand)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395430
> 
> 
> mal schauen wann ich es diese Woche noch mal probiere
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Schöne und auch unschöne Bilder, die du hier zeigst. Frage zu deiner Kiepe. Hast du die selber aufgebaut?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Frage zu deiner Kiepe. Hast du die selber aufgebaut?


Die ist aus Junganglerszeiten rund 27 Jahre alt da habe ich vor ca.6 Jahren die Fächer neu aufgebaut (wurde Zeit) und die alten
Schaniere/Verriegelungen erneuert.
Ein paar Schrauben und Nieten waren auch durch und zum besseren tragen kam der Gurt dran.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die ist aus Junganglerszeiten rund 27 Jahre alt da habe ich vor ca.6 Jahren die Fächer neu aufgebaut (wurde Zeit) und die alten
> Schaniere/Verriegelungen erneuert.
> Ein paar Schrauben und Nieten waren auch durch und zum besseren tragen kam der Gurt dran.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Die hast doch wieder brauchbar aufgebaut. Respekt.
Ich habe auch noch so ein altes Schätzchen in der Ecke stehen. Da verweilt seit längeren meine Posenbox drauf.
Das Holz und die Schaniere sind in Ordnung. Aber das Geflecht muss teilweise erneuert werden und passende Schrauben sollte sie bekommen.  Eine Idee hätte ich schon, muss sie nur noch umsetzen.





Ich weiß......., wir sollen unseren Hintern hoch bekommen. Aber immer locker bleiben, läuft nicht weg. Jetzt sind erstmal andere Prioritäten abzuarbeiten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, ich bin auch wieder zurück. Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Ich bin verliebt!!! Sie ist einfach wunderschön. Natürlich werde ich Euch, liebe Freunde, die Rute in Kürze vorstellen. Bis dahin ein kurzer Spoiler: Es ist eine Matchrute aus dem Hause Bruce & Walker. Bis dahin, ich muss ihr jetzt noch etwas über den Blank streicheln.


----------



## phirania

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lieber @phirania, das ist schrecklich zu hören. Ich hoffe, du kommst zumindest wieder soweit auf die Beine, dass du dich wenigstens zu den Kollegen (und deinen gefiederten Freunden - die vermissen dich sicherlich ach langsam) ans Wasser setzen kannst.


Das werde ich mit dem Rollstuhl noch schaffen hoffe ich...


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Aber das Geflecht muss teilweise erneuert werden und passende Schrauben sollte sie bekommen.


Eine sehr schöne Sitzkiepe, neues Geflecht wäre eine Möglichkeit dann aber verlierst du die schöne alte Patina  ,
was hälst du davon von Innen dünnes Sperrholz einzuarbeiten.
Dann erhälst du den edlen Look und kriegst auch noch ein wenig Stabilität in deine Kiepe.


Gruß Frank

Ps. Schön das auch der Orginale Aufkleber noch vorhanden ist, die Schrauben sind ja das kleinste Übel solltest du nur kleinere haben
(am besten Messing) dann ein Stück Streichholz oder ein Holzspan einleimen und die Schraube gleich hinterher das klappt


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch wieder zurück. Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Ich bin verliebt!!! Sie ist einfach wunderschön. Natürlich werde ich Euch, liebe Freunde, die Rute in Kürze vorstellen. Bis dahin ein kurzer Spoiler: Es ist eine Matchrute aus dem Hause Bruce & Walker. Bis dahin, ich muss ihr jetzt noch etwas über den Blank streicheln.


So, so eine neue Liebe 








Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall ist der Weg mehr als kurz und ich werde bestimmt mal öfter nur mit einer Rute und kleiner Tasche kurz losziehen. So sieht es von meinen Balkon aus, ein Katzensprung.


Da hast du dir ja die richtige Wohnung ausgesucht  so muß es sein,viel Petri Heil an deinem Haussee.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Skipa

Die Steigerung wäre dann ne Wohnung am ne Kanal wo man direkt vom Balkon aus fischen könnte….angeln und Kühlschrank direkt nebenan ein Traum


----------



## Tobias85

Skipa schrieb:


> Die Steigerung wäre dann ne Wohnung am ne Kanal wo man direkt vom Balkon aus fischen könnte….angeln und Kühlschrank direkt nebenan ein Traum


Das Grundstück eines unserer Gewässerwarte grenzt tatsächlich direkt(!) an den schmalen Leinpfad am Mittellandkanal, so wurde mir jedenfalls mal berichtet. Ich würd dann aber lieber ein großes Gründstück mit Uferzugang an einem schönen Mittengebirgsfluss bevorzugen


----------



## geomas

Skipa schrieb:


> Die Steigerung wäre dann ne Wohnung am ne Kanal wo man direkt vom Balkon aus fischen könnte….angeln und Kühlschrank direkt nebenan ein Traum


Die Lösung heißt Hausboot - wie im UK oder den Niederlanden. Hab 2x mit mit einem motorisierten „Narrowboat” in Friesland Urlaub gemacht - prima. Wobei ein fest vertäutes breiteres Hausboot natürlich auch seine Vorteile hat.


----------



## Drillsucht69

Paar Meter entfernt ist schon gut, da wird man wenigstens nicht immer gerufen …


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch wieder zurück. Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Ich bin verliebt!!! Sie ist einfach wunderschön. Natürlich werde ich Euch, liebe Freunde, die Rute in Kürze vorstellen. Bis dahin ein kurzer Spoiler: Es ist eine Matchrute aus dem Hause Bruce & Walker. Bis dahin, *ich muss ihr jetzt noch etwas über den Blank streicheln.*


Pass auf das dir das Ding nicht zur Brandungsrute mutiert..............


----------



## Astacus74

Ein kleiner Nachtrag etwas positives hab ich dann heut Vormittag doch noch mitgenommen den hier hat wohl ein Angler vergessen






sieht ganz passabel aus mal schauen ob der nicht noch gepimpt werden muß  



Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

Liebe Leute, 
hat jemand von euch eine Farbempfehlung (weiß) um die Rutenspitzen von einem Pärchen Barbenruten einzufärben?
Also am liebsten eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung.
Ich meine, dass Andal (RIP) mal sowas erwähnte?
Grüße
David

PS: habe heute in großer Vorfreude einen Liter Maden (Schranke) geholt nur um zu Hause zu erfahren, dass die Kleine mal wieder kränkelt ... damit wackelt der Mittwoch wieder ganz gewaltig ... son Pech aber auch!


----------



## Tobias85

daci7 schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> hat jemand von euch eine Farbempfehlung (weiß) um die Rutenspitzen von einem Pärchen Barbenruten einzufärben?
> Also am liebsten eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung.
> Ich meine, dass Andal (RIP) mal sowas erwähnte?



Hier werden Sie fündig


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> geholt nur um zu Hause zu erfahren, dass die Kleine mal wieder kränkelt ... damit wackelt der Mittwoch wieder ganz gewaltig ... son Pech aber auch!


Ja ja die lieben Kleinen das kenn ich irgendwo her, ein zwei Huster, vielleicht noch noch ne Schnoddernase und die Krippe sagt laßt sie
mal lieber ein paar Tage zuhause...


Gruß Frank

Ps. ich drck dir die Daumen das das Angeln morgen klappt


----------



## Skipa

geomas schrieb:


> Die Lösung heißt Hausboot - wie im UK oder den Niederlanden. Hab 2x mit mit einem motorisierten „Narrowboat” in Friesland Urlaub gemacht - prima. Wobei ein fest vertäutes breiteres Hausboot natürlich auch seine Vorteile hat.



Würd meine Frau wohl nicht mitmachen, wobei mehr Platz fürs Tackle hätt auch was


----------



## Slappy

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ja ja die lieben Kleinen das kenn ich irgendwo her, ein zwei Huster, vielleicht noch noch ne Schnoddernase und die Krippe sagt laßt sie
> mal lieber ein paar Tage zuhause...


Das Problem habe ich zum Glück nicht gehabt. 
Wir durften unsere immer bringen, egal ob Husten, Schlodder oder sonstiges. 



daci7 schrieb:


> PS: habe heute in großer Vorfreude einen Liter Maden (Schranke) geholt nur um zu Hause zu erfahren, dass die Kleine mal wieder kränkelt ... damit wackelt der Mittwoch wieder ganz gewaltig ... son Pech aber auch!


Ach ja.... So kommt das leider oft....


----------



## rhinefisher

Skipa schrieb:


> Würd meine Frau wohl nicht mitmachen,


Aber bloß weil sie noch nie auf einem großen Luxushausboot war...
Es gibt da durchaus Teile für jeden Anspruch - nur leider nicht für jeden Geldbeutel...
Bei mir würde es gerade noch für ein Hundehüttenboot langen...


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich zum Glück nicht gehabt.
> Wir durften unsere immer bringen, egal ob Husten, Schlodder oder sonstiges.


Eigentlich kein Problem aaaaaaaaaaaber jetzt ist ja ne das böse C Wort schreibe ich hier nicht sonst läuft das aus dem Ruder.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schaut mal, auf was ich beim Surfen gestoßen bin. So hingebungsvoll kann man Stippen bauen. Die Rutehalter am Ende finde ich übrigens auch klasse, das Gewässer, in dem auf Karauschen gefischt wird eher nicht so.


----------



## daci7

Melde verhaltenen Optimismus morgen doch ans Wasser zu kommen. Die Kröten (Licht meiner Augen, Glanz meiner Haare, blablabla) scheinen doch nicht so angeschlagen zu sein. Jedenfalls reicht der Optimismus dafür, Futterreste auf zu tauen und die Sachen gleich schon mal zurecht zu legen. 
Ick freu ma!


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Melde verhaltenen Optimismus morgen doch ans Wasser zu kommen. Die Kröten (Licht meiner Augen, Glanz meiner Haare, blablabla) scheinen doch nicht so angeschlagen zu sein. Jedenfalls reicht der Optimismus dafür, Futterreste auf zu tauen und die Sachen gleich schon mal zurecht zu legen.
> Ick freu ma!


Ich drück dir ganz feste die Daumen und wünsch schon mal Petri Heil
Ich komme leider nicht los erst der Schornsteinfeger dann Physio dann die Kleine aus der Krippe....


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

daci7 - viel Erfolg, Ziel wäre der kürzlich erwähnte Altarm?



Im letzten Polizeiruf aus Rostock war teilweise meine Nachbarschaft und auch meine Angelstellen abgebildet (Thema „Altarm”, deshalb kam ich drauf).
Ist schon witzig, wie Profis von außerhalb „meine Heimatstadt” ganz neu entdecken.

Morgen habe ich vermutlich nach der vormittäglichen Arbeit Luft für einen Trip ins Reich der Dickköpfe.
Muß mal im Laufe des Abends überlegen, ob ich starte oder nicht. Die „heißen Stellen” wollte ich ja eigentlich schonen.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schaut mal, auf was ich beim Surfen gestoßen bin. So hingebungsvoll kann man Stippen bauen. Die Rutehalter am Ende finde ich übrigens auch klasse, das Gewässer, in dem auf Karauschen gefischt wird eher nicht so.


Danke! 
Die Japaner sind angelmäßig schon eine Liga für sich in meinen Augen.


----------



## geomas

#brot
#döbel

Zwei hinsichtlich der Futtertechnik interessante Videos aus dem UK:





LB und Grundfutter kombiniert für „Massenfänge” von eher kleinen Döbeln





Mashed Bread um Grundfutter angereichert für größere Fische

Interessant in meinen Augen auch die Aussage, daß die Döbel sich nicht um Schnur... kümmern, wenn sie eine dicke fette Flocke Brot auf sich zutreiben sehen. Ist evtl. auch die Frage, ob der Köder treibt und der Fisch nur die Möglichkeit zuzupacken oder den Köder „gehen zu lassen” - oder „stationär” per Grundrute angeboten wird.
Wobei ich da auch schon sehr schnelle Bisse hatte, direkt nach dem Auswerfen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> daß die Döbel sich nicht um Schnur... kümmern, wenn sie eine dicke fette Flocke Brot auf sich zutreiben sehen


Das kommt gelegentlich mal vor, ist aber ganz sicher keine Regel, sondern eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schaut mal, auf was ich beim Surfen gestoßen bin. So hingebungsvoll kann man Stippen bauen. Die Rutehalter am Ende finde ich übrigens auch klasse, das Gewässer, in dem auf Karauschen gefischt wird eher nicht so.


Ja die Japaner gehen da ganz anders ran mit Herz und Seele wird das Leben hingebungsvoll dem einen Ziel geopfert, da werden nur Meisterwerke von Hand geschaffen, das kann man nicht mit der Stangenwahre von uns vergleichen
genauso gehen sie beim fischen vor






Gruß Frank

Ps. schaut mal rein


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> daci7 - viel Erfolg, Ziel wäre der kürzlich erwähnte Altarm?
> 
> 
> 
> Im letzten Polizeiruf aus Rostock war teilweise meine Nachbarschaft und auch meine Angelstellen abgebildet (Thema „Altarm”, deshalb kam ich drauf).
> Ist schon witzig, wie Profis von außerhalb „meine Heimatstadt” ganz neu entdecken.
> 
> Morgen habe ich vermutlich nach der vormittäglichen Arbeit Luft für einen Trip ins Reich der Dicköpfe.
> Muß mal im Laufe des Abends überlegen, ob ich starte oder nicht. Die „heißen Stellen” wollte ich ja eigentlich schonen.


Ziel wäre morgen der große Strom mit Bolo! 
Zielfisch wären dann Alande im Uferbereich. Bleibt nur die Frage der Stelle - entweder bei einem Ölwerk wo häufig Raps u.ä. verladen wird und dementsprechend oft Futter ins Wasser kommt bzw. die tiefe Fahrrinne erreichbar ist. Dort müsste ich nur einen strömungsberuhigten Bereich finden. Alternative ist eine Flussmündung, wo ich allerdings nicht weiß, wie/ob ich dort gut sitzen/fischen kann. Entscheiden werd ich morgen spontan.
Ruten sind montiert, Tasche gepackt und Futter taut auf - die Vorfreude nimmt zu!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tobias85

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ja die Japaner gehen da ganz anders ran mit Herz und Seele wird das Leben hingebungsvoll dem einen Ziel geopfert, da werden nur Meisterwerke von Hand geschaffen, das kann man nicht mit der Stangenwahre von uns vergleichen
> genauso gehen sie beim fischen vor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank
> 
> Ps. schaut mal rein


Das Video hatten wir irgendwann schonmal. Sehr schöne Angelei, danke fürs wieder posten!


----------



## rustaweli

Aber nicht nur die Japaner sind da voller Leidenschaft. Dieser Herr hier fasziniert mich seit ich das Video zum ersten Mal sah. 
Tenkara auf italienisch sozusagen.


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber nicht nur die Japaner sind da voller Leidenschaft. Dieser Herr hier fasziniert mich seit ich das Video zum ersten Mal sah.
> Tenkara auf italienisch sozusagen.


Da hast du recht ich hab das Video auch schon gesehen der Mann ist da voll bei der Sache mit Leib und Seele


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber nicht nur die Japaner sind da voller Leidenschaft. Dieser Herr hier fasziniert mich seit ich das Video zum ersten Mal sah.
> Tenkara auf italienisch sozusagen.


Das mit Abstand(!) beste und inspirierendste Angelvideo, das ich je gesehen habe. Mögen Arturo noch viele Sommer an deiner Sesia vergönnt sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Skipa schrieb:


> Die Steigerung wäre dann ne Wohnung am ne Kanal wo man direkt vom Balkon aus fischen könnte


Während des Studiums habe ich in Reutlingen ÜBER der Echaz gewohnt - da stand ich dann oft mit dem Kaffee in der Hand und habe ü-80er Forellen beim Ausschlagen der Laichgruben beobachtet.
Das war durchaus inspirierend.....


----------



## Skipa

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das mit Abstand(!) beste und inspirierendste Angelvideo, das ich je gesehen habe. Mögen Arturo noch viele Sommer an deiner Sesia vergönnt sein.



Absolut, vor Arturo kann ich nur den Hut ziehen, er lebt sein fischen. Wäre wohl auch ein super OCC Teilnehmer!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Während des Studiums habe ich in Reutlingen ÜBER der Echaz gewohnt - da stand ich dann oft mit dem Kaffee in der Hand und habe ü-80er Forellen beim Ausschlagen der Laichgruben beobachtet.
> Das war durchaus inspirierend.....



Und wie oft ist da aus Versehen eine Schnur in der Echaz gelandet?  

So, heute endlich die Silstar ausgepackt und jetzt kann ich als einfacher Tageskarten Fischer nur noch auf offene Gewässer warten :-(


----------



## daci7

Es ist das Ölwerk geworden. Leider kann ich nicht da sitzen, wo ich gerne wäre.


----------



## Thomas.

Skipa schrieb:


> So, heute endlich die Silstar ausgepackt und jetzt kann ich als einfacher Tageskarten Fischer nur noch auf offene Gewässer warten :-(


schöner Stock, leider sehe ich den Griff nicht, und an der soll eventuell eine alte Daiwa GS (Gold) dran? würde ich mir überlegen und doch ehr nach einer Schwarzen etwas moderneren Rolle aus den 90er suchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Skipa schrieb:


> Und wie oft ist da aus Versehen eine Schnur in der Echaz gelandet?


Tatsächlich niemals - das wäre selbst mir zu einfach gewesen...
Hey daci7 , das sieht herrlich ungemütlich aus - fang was Schönes...

Edita: Sehr schicke Tasche


----------



## Skipa

Petri wünsch ich Dir Daci7, fang was schönes.



Thomas. schrieb:


> schöner Stock, leider sehe ich den Griff nicht, und an der soll eventuell eine alte Daiwa GS (Gold) dran? würde ich mir überlegen und doch ehr nach einer Schwarzen etwas moderneren Rolle aus den 90er suchen.


 
Ist der lange Korkgriff mit den originalen Schieberollenhaltern. Und ja, ne GS , allerdings nicht in Gold, steht mit in der engeren Auswahl. Endgültig  entschieden ist da noch nichts. Eilt auch nicht da zum einen zur Zeit eh sehr wenig Möglichkeiten überhaupt zu fischen da sind und zum anderen ich schon Ausweichmöglichkeiten bzgl. der. Rolle habe .


----------



## rustaweli

Viel Erfolg daci7 , hoffe dieser Einsatz wird belohnt! 
Bei diesem Anblick mag man sich ja gleich hinterm Ofen verkriechen. 

Ich werde heute unterwegs auch kurz anhalten und schnell ans Wasser. Jedoch unükelig. UL, nur eine Sorte kleine Gummis sowie ein paar Nymphen.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Es ist das Ölwerk geworden. Leider kann ich nicht da sitzen, wo ich gerne wäre.
> Anhang anzeigen 395572
> Anhang anzeigen 395573
> Anhang anzeigen 395574


Nix zu sehen


----------



## Astacus74

Skipa schrieb:


> So, heute endlich die Silstar ausgepackt


Ein schönes Stöckchen gibt es da noch mehr Bilder???


daci7 schrieb:


> Es ist das Ölwerk geworden. Leider kann ich nicht da sitzen, wo ich gerne wäre.


Trozdem Petri Heil zieh was schönes raus



Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Nix zu sehen
> Anhang anzeigen 395583


Bin bei den Spyck-werken. Da musste weiter stromab gucken 

PS: und woanders parken  das ist ein ganzen Stück!


----------



## geomas

Habe gerade beschlossen, nicht aufs Land zu fahren, sondern heute Nachmittag hier am Fluß nebenan etwas zu pietschen. 
Momentan scheint die Sonne. Ich bastele noch ne Montage für die Stippe, esse nen Happen und dann mal sehen. 
Bislang hatte ich hier im Winter keinen Erfolg.


----------



## daci7

Soooo liebe Leute,
Ein schöner Angeltag liegt hinter mir. Leider ohne eindeutigen Biss, aber die Bedingungen sind auch echt schwer gewesen.
Thomas. Kam noch vorbei und es wurde schnell ein gemütlicher Schnack - kennt man ja unter Anglern 
Ein sympathischer Kerl!
Zu Hause hat mich dann die nächste schöne Überraschung erwartet - der Postkutscher hat mir ein längliche Paket vor die Türe gelegt! Wunderbar! Ich freu mich schon riesig die Ruten auszutesten!








Das entschädigt ein wenig für kommende Termine, die ich ja leider nicht wahrnehmen können werde 

Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Ein sympathischer Kerl!


danke, kann ich nur zu rück geben.
viel spaß mit den neuen Stöckern.

PS: von der Tanke bis zu mir sind es (langer Weg nicht über NL) 23km und dann noch mal 3 zum Döbelfluss


----------



## Skipa

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Stöckchen gibt es da noch mehr Bilder???
> 
> Gruß Frank



Kommen sobald ich ans Wasser kann, hoff mal bald.

daci7 viel Spaß mit den Stöcken, schauen interessant aus.


----------



## geomas

Tolle Sache, daß es im tiefsten Westen zum Mini-Ükel-Treffen kam! 
Da ist vielleicht ein Schneider-Tag auch zu verschmerzen. 
Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Zwillingspaar aus gutem Hause, lieber David! Ich bin mir sicher, daß Du viel Freude daran haben wirst und bin gespannt auf Deine ersten Einschätzungen.


Bei mir ging nüscht - war mit der 6m-Stippe (lang-lang) am Fluß nebenan, aber es gab nicht einen Biß. Ich war an zwei Stellen, wo ich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit schon Bisse hatte, dann aber ledgernd. Und leider gibt es an beiden Stellen grundnah UW-Hindernisse, die mich früher schon den einen oder anderen Haken gekostet haben. Heute hatte ich nur einen Hänger und konnte ihn lösen („Seepocke” am Haken). Die Posenangelei hat da schon mal nen Vorteil. Ach ja - als Köder dienten Maden, Breadpunch in diversen Größen. Gefüttert habe ich lose LB-Kugeln und lose Maden.
Aber insgesamt hat es Spaß gemacht, die Stippe zu schwingen. Da kommt auch Vorfreude auf die etwas wärmeren Monate auf.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> danke, kann ich nur zu rück geben.
> viel spaß mit den neuen Stöckern.
> 
> PS: von der Tanke bis zu mir sind es (langer Weg nicht über NL) 23km und dann noch mal 3 zum Döbelfluss


Ist ja nicht viel mehr als ein Katzensprung. Damit wäre dann wohl besiegelt, dass ich mich von dir zu einer ordentlichen Döbelei einladen lasse, sobald die Bedingungen passen   
Als Revanche mach ich dir das Feedern im Rhein auf Aland, Nase und Pferdegründling schmackhaft, wirste sehen


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> @Thomas. Kam noch vorbei und es wurde schnell ein gemütlicher Schnack - kennt man ja unter Anglern


Verdammt!
Ich habe klar erkannt wo Du da gesessen hast und hatte überlegt mal den Boliden zu befeuern...
Wäre bestimmt ganz nett geworden und ich hätte den Genossen T mal wiedergesehen......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ne kleine Subgruppe der "Rheinhalter" hat sich ja schon mal gefunden!


----------



## Slappy

daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo liebe Leute,
> Ein schöner Angeltag liegt hinter mir. Leider ohne eindeutigen Biss, aber die Bedingungen sind auch echt schwer gewesen.
> Thomas. Kam noch vorbei und es wurde schnell ein gemütlicher Schnack - kennt man ja unter Anglern
> Ein sympathischer Kerl!
> Zu Hause hat mich dann die nächste schöne Überraschung erwartet - der Postkutscher hat mir ein längliche Paket vor die Türe gelegt! Wunderbar! Ich freu mich schon riesig die Ruten auszutesten!
> Anhang anzeigen 395609
> Anhang anzeigen 395610
> 
> 
> Das entschädigt ein wenig für kommende Termine, die ich ja leider nicht wahrnehmen können werde
> 
> Groetjes
> David


----------



## kuttenkarl

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon riesig die Ruten auszutesten!


das ist gemein solche Bilder zu posten , Da krieg ich Schnappatmung, die Medium Feeder fehlt mir noch.


----------



## daci7

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> das ist gemein solche Bilder zu posten , Da krieg ich Schnappatmung, die Medium Feeder fehlt mir noch.


Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen/Wochen entscheiden, ob beide bleiben dürfen oder nur eine. Dafür muss ich die Rute aber erstmal gefischt haben. Ich meld mich bei dir, sollte ich eine loswerden wollen 
PS: rhinefisher , das wäre natürlich ein Knaller gewesen! Ein Ükelchapter-West Treffen im Sommmer fände ich großartig!
Grüße 
David


----------



## kuttenkarl

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich meld mich bei dir, sollte ich eine loswerden wollen


 du bist der Beste


----------



## MS aus G

Allen Unverdrossenen ein dickes Petri!!!

Auch ich war Heute noch mal an der Weser, aber leider auch Fischlos, obwohl es hätte was werden können mit dem Einen, aber als der Biss kam, war ich gerade mit der Rolle beschäftigt, um eine Schlaufe aus der Spule zu machen!!! So habe ich vom Biss leider nix mitbekommen, die Maden waren allerdings richtig schön ausgelutscht!!!
Schade, aber es war auch, gegenüber Vorgestern etwa 60cm gefallen, was wahrscheinlich auch sein übriges dazu beitrug!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo liebe Leute,
> Ein schöner Angeltag liegt hinter mir. Leider ohne eindeutigen Biss, aber die Bedingungen sind auch echt schwer gewesen.
> @Thomas. Kam noch vorbei und es wurde schnell ein gemütlicher Schnack - kennt man ja unter Anglern
> Ein sympathischer Kerl!
> Zu Hause hat mich dann die nächste schöne Überraschung erwartet - der Postkutscher hat mir ein längliche Paket vor die Türe gelegt! Wunderbar! Ich freu mich schon riesig die Ruten auszutesten!


Also alles richtig gemacht raus ans Wasser ist immer das beste was man machen kann, dann noch ein Klönschnack und zu Hause eine 
schöne Überraschung das Lob ich mir sind zwei schöne Stöckchen die du dir gezogen hast  da könnte man fast neidisch werden 



daci7 schrieb:


> Das entschädigt ein wenig für kommende Termine, die ich ja leider nicht wahrnehmen können werde


Ja schade das du nicht kannst das wird schon mal passen



MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch ich war Heute noch mal an der Weser, aber leider auch Fischlos, obwohl es hätte was werden können mit dem Einen, aber als der Biss kam, war ich gerade mit der Rolle beschäftigt, um eine Schlaufe aus der Spule zu machen!!! So habe ich vom Biss leider nix mitbekommen, die Maden waren allerdings richtig schön ausgelutscht!!!
> Schade, aber es war auch, gegenüber Vorgestern etwa 60cm gefallen, was wahrscheinlich auch sein übriges dazu beitrug!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Ja das kenn ich bist am tüddeln und dann rums dat wars naja das wird beim nchsten Mal klappen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Allen Unverdrossenen ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Auch ich war Heute noch mal an der Weser, aber leider auch Fischlos, obwohl es hätte was werden können mit dem Einen, aber als der Biss kam, war ich gerade mit der Rolle beschäftigt, um eine Schlaufe aus der Spule zu machen!!! So habe ich vom Biss leider nix mitbekommen, die Maden waren allerdings richtig schön ausgelutscht!!!
> Schade, aber es war auch, gegenüber Vorgestern etwa 60cm gefallen, was wahrscheinlich auch sein übriges dazu beitrug!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Du hast es versucht, lieber Mario, so wie andere Ükels. Es ist nun mal die Jahreszeit, wo die Fischlein schlecht beißen. Der Winter ist noch lang, aber es werden auch wieder die milden Tage kommen. Ich spreche euch meinen Respekt aus, ihr wisst genau, das es zur Zeit schwer ist, einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen, aber ihr versucht es trotzdem. 
Die Weser ist in 2 Tagen um 60cm gefallen? Unglaublich!!! Sie fällt genau so schnell, wie sie steigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ein Auftrag morgen wurde kurzfristig abgesagt - also ich könnte, wenn ich nur wüßte, wohin...

Wohin nur? 

Die „heißen Stellen” wollte ich ja schonen. Also falls ich da doch hinfahre - dann mit irgendner seltsamen Combo - zum Beispiel der alten Legerlite Schwingspitzrute und Klicker-Klacker-Shakespeare-Rolle. Hmm, oder es doch einfach woanders wagen? 

Erfolg hatte ich an anderen Stellen zuletzt nicht, gar nicht. Und für ne glatte Nullnummer 2x ne Stunde zu fahren und dann bei naja-Wetter ist auch so ne Sache. Vielleicht versuche ich die Umgebung der „heißen Stellen” weiter zu erkunden, also leichtes Gepäck und zu Fuß richtig dann Meter machen.


----------



## geomas

Mal ne Frage: Flüßchen direkt oberhalb von mittelgroßen, mitteltiefen Seen - also der kleine Fluß fließt durch den See.
Sind die Abschnitte direkt oberhalb der Mündung in den See jetzt im Winter interessant? Oder haben sich die Fische eher in die tiefen Stellen des Sees verkrümelt?

Das wäre noch ne Option, ein mir ganz neues Gewässer anzusehen.


PS: oh, habe recherchiert und hätte fast ein „legales” und ein nicht befischbares Gewässer miteineinander verwechselt.
Liegen beide nebeneinander und münden in den selben See. Dreimal dürft Ihr raten, welches davon optisch reizvoller ist...


----------



## Skipa

geomas schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Flüßchen direkt oberhalb von mittelgroßen, mitteltiefen Seen - also der kleine Fluß fließt durch den See.
> Sind die Abschnitte direkt oberhalb der Mündung in den See jetzt im Winter interessant? Oder haben sich die Fische eher in die tiefen Stellen des Sees verkrümelt?
> 
> Das wäre noch ne Option, ein mir ganz neues Gewässer anzusehen.
> 
> 
> PS: oh, habe recherchiert und hätte fast ein „legales” und ein nicht befischbares Gewässer miteineinander verwechselt.
> Liegen beide nebeneinander und münden in den selben See. Dreimal dürft Ihr raten, welches davon optisch reizvoller ist...



Da würde ich mir doch das neue Gewässer beziehungsweise die neuen Stellen vornehmen, beides mit leichtem Gepäck, Posenrute und Lotblei. Wäre das „effektivere“ Schneidern. 
Aber Hauptsache ans Wasser kommen!

Und Petri an alle die draußen waren und noch rauskommen, ein schöner Tag am Wasser ist eh der beste Fang und der Rest nur willkommene Zugabe.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Die „heißen Stellen” wollte ich ja schonen.


Hm - wäre es nicht vielleich klüger die guten Spots jetzt zu nutzen, damit überhaupt was geht?
Im Frühjahr gehts ja überall...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Sind die Abschnitte direkt oberhalb der Mündung in den See jetzt im Winter interessant? Oder haben sich die Fische eher in die tiefen Stellen des Sees verkrümelt?
> 
> Das wäre noch ne Option, ein mir ganz neues Gewässer anzusehen.


Am wichtigsten ist bei den aktuell auch noch stark wechselnden Wettern die Wassertemperatur.
Ich täte nach den wärmsten Stellen fahnden, schon Zehntelgrade machen einen Unterschied. Dort sammeln sich gerne die Silberlinge und Grünlinge.
Das Kosmos-Buch Friedfische der SHG-D hast du doch auch  , darin steht bedeutsames.


Ich habe leider aktuell an beiden Angelkartengebieten Fisching-Pause seit 01.01. 
Seitdem mag ich Neujahr nicht mehr, das ist ein Trauertag. Wie bei den alten Römern, der 01.03. ist der Lichtblick! 
​


----------



## Skipa

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Kosmos-Buch Friedfische der SHG-D hast du doch auch  , darin steht bedeutsames.
> 
> ​



Danke dafür, direkt bestellt


----------



## geomas

Danke - ich werde es erstmal flußabwärts der „heißen Stellen” probieren in der Hoffnung, einen weiteren Döbeleinstand zu entdecken.
Auf dem Rückweg komme ich dann ohnehin am sicheren Swim vorbei und könnte dort bei Bedarf noch den Kescher naß machen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Du bist wirklich zu beneiden, lieber Georg. Eine verlässliche Winterdöbelstelle ist schon klasse. Ich wünsche Dir eine spannende Zeit an Deinen Swims.


----------



## geomas

Angekommen im Neuland. Sieht interessant aus. Gleich geht's los. Mit der Pose.


----------



## rhinefisher

Viel Erfolg!
Du hast es verdient.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab mich heute auch mal ans Wasser gewagt, trotz kräftigem Wind.
Bin deswegen aber in Ortsnähe geblieben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr geile Rute
Sehr geiler Kescher
Unjd dann dieses quietschige Maßband...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Döbelchen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zwei Döbel und zwei Fehlbisse sind es geworden.
Der Wind wird immer stärker.
Ich packe gleich ein.


----------



## geomas

Mist, lange nix und eben ist mir der erste Fisch, ein guter, ausgestiegen.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> PS: oh, habe recherchiert und hätte fast ein „legales” und ein nicht befischbares Gewässer miteineinander verwechselt.
> Liegen beide nebeneinander und münden in den selben See. Dreimal dürft Ihr raten, welches davon optisch reizvoller ist...


Ich tippe mal, dass leider das "verbotene" Gewässer das reizvollere ist...


----------



## geomas

Die Feederrute brachte dann den ersten Fisch. Auf Riesenflocke.


----------



## Tobias85

Herr Professor und Georg, Gratulation zu euren Döbeln.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca: Hast du die winzigen Öhrhaken schon eingesetzt, die du neulich erhalten hast? Ich hab jetzt in diversen Barben- und Döbelvideos aus Bella Italia gesehen, dass man dort an der Bolo oft mit so kleinen Haken (16er oder 18er) auf besagte Zielfische angelt. Jetzt bin ich natürlich heiß auf stabile Kleinhaken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nein. 
Noch nicht aber auf Döbel und Barben würde ich so kleine Haken auch nicht einsetzen.
Eher für Ükel, Rotaugen und -federn wenn ein zwei Maden oder anderer Kleinkram der Köder sein sollen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> dass man dort an der Bolo oft mit so kleinen Haken (16er oder 18er) auf besagte Zielfische angelt. Jetzt bin ich natürlich heiß auf stabile Kleinhaken.


So sehr ich Italien und Italiener mag - Waidgerechtigkeit bedeutet da nix... .
Selbst 12er oder 10er sind völlig ungeeignet.
Kleine Barben im Kleinfluß kann man mit kräftigen 8ern befischen, aber auch da erkenne ich keinen Sinn, weil selbst ne 50er Barbe sehr große Köder nimmt.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> wenn ein zwei Maden oder anderer Kleinkram der Köder sein sollen.


Genau so fischen die Italiener dort mit solchen Haken (eher dickdrähtig natürlich) gezielt auf Barben, wegen der natürlichen Köderpräsentation. Ich war da auch erst etwas irritiert von, aber offenbar klappt das wunderbar. Hab mir zuletzt viele Videos angeschaut und fast alle haben nur mit Haken zwischen 14 und 18 gearbeitet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich war da auch erst etwas irritiert von, aber offenbar klappt das wunderbar.



Ich habe viele solcher Videos gesehen von Colmic, Maver usw...
Am meisten ist mir extrem hohe Rate an Auschlitzern aufgefallen wenn se tatsächlich dagegen gehalten haben im Drill.
Das wäre mit größeren Haken nicht passiert!
Ein größerer Haken greift einfach mehr Fleisch.

Ich sehe Haken kleiner als Größe 10 als völlig ungeeignet zu gezielten Döbelfang an(auch wenn der Drill hin und wieder klappt bei viel Platz zum Drillen in freiem Wasser).


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich habe auch schon Italiener mit 16er und Wurm auf Forelle fischen sehen - das ist quasi der Standard da unten.
Muß man ja nicht unbedingt nachmachen.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich möchte das Kleinköder an Kleinsthaken angeln eher dem trägen Sommerangeln zuschreiben, so klitzekleine Häppchen, wenn sonst nichts mehr geht.
Das geht ja bis zu Hechten und Wallern hinauf.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Kleinköder an Kleinsthaken angeln eher dem trägen Sommerangeln zuschreiben, so klitzekleine Häppchen, wenn sonst nichts mehr geht.
> Das geht ja bis zu Hechten und Wallern hinauf.



Na klar - und den bis zur Unkenntlichkeit geschrumpften Fischbeständen.
Waller?
Ich kenne echte Spezialisten in Frankreich, die fischen mit Wobblern, die würde man hier für Zander verwenden.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das stimmt leider sehr, umso mehr bin ich für Angelpark und Jagdpark Terra, alles andere weit dahinter untergeordnet.

Wo außerdem die Frauen alle superglücklich sind, keine Last und Sorgen mit den Blagen tragen, gerne mitangeln und gern spontan mit rummachen ....


----------



## rhinefisher

Besonders Letzteres fände ich recht spannend....


----------



## Tricast

Fischen die Jungs/Mädchen (man muss ja Heute aufpassen was man schreibt) auf der Insel nicht auch Haken in dieser Klasse. Viele Drennan oder Kamasan sind sehr klein, dafür aber dickdrähtig. Werde nachher mal meine Box reinholen und dann kann ich ja mal nachmessen.
Noch einen schönen Abend wünscht Euch

Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der Drahtdurchmesser der Haken ist schon ein sehr spannendes und wichtiges Detail, fast schon wie Biegetests zum Aufbiegen der Haken.

Was die bisherige Anglerwelt alles noch so vermissen lässt ...


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich sehe Haken kleiner als Größe 10 als völlig ungeeignet zu gezielten Döbelfang an


10er und 6er nehme ich zum Grundangel, 16er mit 0,12 Vorfach(Cormoran Rotauge) und 2-3 Maden wenn ich mit Pose auf Döbel gehe und bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Fischen die Jungs/Mädchen (man muss ja Heute aufpassen was man schreibt) auf der Insel nicht auch Haken in dieser Klasse.


Wohl schon ab und an - man sollte dabei aber im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Barben in GB im Schnitt erheblich kleiner sind als unsere.
Und selbst dann erschließ es sich mir nicht wirklich warum die Leute soetwas machen.
Das macht ja nur dann Sinn, wenn man auf kleine Beifänge spekuliert.
Da verschwimmt für mich etwas die Grenze zwischen Kunst und Gier.. .


----------



## daci7

Meine Standart-Feederhaken am Rhein (Wenn ich mal wieder zu faul zum Binden war) sind die Owner "Barbe Spezial" in 10er oder 12er Größe mit Vorfachstärken von 0,25 bzw. 0,22.
Selbst binde ich an ähnliche Haken eigendlich immer 0,25er bis 0,28er Vorfächer.
Da will ich es mir aber auch auf die anderen Fische nicht verspielen und fische häufig mal 2-4 Maden.
Beim reinen Barbenfischen bin ich grade bei Größe 4-8 an Selbsthakmontagen mit Pellets, Dumbels, Wafter, Boilies, Käse ... you name it ...
Groetjes
David


----------



## Dace

Hallo Winterangler,

Winterangeln ist ein hartes Brot: steigende / fallende Wasserstände und Wassertemperaturen machen es einen nicht leicht. 
Dementsprechend fällt auch das Fangergebnis aus. Ich habe leider nichts an den Haken bekommen, aber auf die Gruppe gesehen haben wir den einen oder anderen dicken Döbel fangen können.

Wenn die Wassertemperatur unter 8 Grad sinken, greifen wir gerne zur Hähnchenleber als Köder. Was ist eigentlich euer favorisierter Köder bei kaltem Wasser speziell auf Döbel?

Und es gibt schöne Momente am Wasser …

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Meine Standart-Feederhaken am Rhein (Wenn ich mal wieder zu faul zum Binden war) sind die Owner "Barbe Spezial" in 10er oder 12er Größe mit Vorfachstärken von 0,25 bzw. 0,22.
> Selbst binde ich an ähnliche Haken eigendlich immer 0,25er bis 0,28er Vorfächer.
> Da will ich es mir aber auch auf die anderen Fische nicht verspielen und fische häufig mal 2-4 Maden.
> Beim reinen Barbenfischen bin ich grade bei Größe 4-8 an Selbsthakmontagen mit Pellets, Dumbels, Wafter, Boilies, Käse ... you name it ...
> Groetjes
> David


Das passt so auch ganz gut wie ich finde.
Mach ich eigentlich genauso, bloß Haken eins größer und Vorfach eins dünner, aber das ist reine Geschmacksache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wohl schon ab und an - man sollte dabei aber im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Barben in GB im Schnitt erheblich kleiner sind als unsere.
> Und selbst dann erschließ es sich mir nicht wirklich warum die Leute soetwas machen.
> Das macht ja nur dann Sinn, wenn man auf kleine Beifänge spekuliert.
> Da verschwimmt für mich etwas die Grenze zwischen Kunst und Gier.. .


Muss ich ein bischen einschränken, weil es sieht manchmal schlimmer aus als es ist.

Ich angele z.B. mit 0.18mm Monofil auch frei drauflos auf alle Fische, natürlich gedacht auf Döbel, Aland, Rapfen und Barsch und Forelle und versehentlich wegen widerrechtlicher Bisse dicker Hechte dann auch die, und habe das über Jahrzehnte optimiert, getestet, in Testschleife abgerissen, bessere Schnüre gesucht, wieder alles von vorne ...
Ich komme inzwischen, wenn ich das Rezept und die Geheimzutaten exakt befolge, auf Abrisswerte von 3.0 bis 3.5kg, was ich beim Hänger oft nichtmal sorgenfrei über die Rute abreissen mag. 
Das ist ein Stück mehr als die Profiblinker-Leuts z.B. spontan an ihrer Blechpeitsche zerren konnten.
Das ist mehr als die meisten Ruten und Leute einfach mal so heben können.
Das ist noch etwas mehr als Leute nach ihrem Meterhechtdrill im (freien) Strom auf meine Nachfrage an der Bremse nachgemessen haben.

Und die Leine so gebunden an einen kleinen stabilen 12er Haken hat bisher alle Fische halten können, selbst wenn Friedfischmonster von Karpfen oder Amur im Weglaufen die Laufschnur sprengen konnten, dann wegen Hindernissen im Wasser und der beengten Situation.
In einer großen freien Badewanne hätten sie auf Dauer nicht mal eine Chance.

Von daher hat Tricast genau recht, ist der Haken selber nur erstmal stark genug.
Dazu die moderne HiTec-Mono prinzipiell stark genug, der Angler aufmerksam und gewieft, und achtet akribisch dauerhaft auf leichteste Beschädigung am ersten halben Meter, dann ist diese Montage stärker als erstmal leichthin gedacht.

Ich will das nicht schöner reden als es ist, aber so fahrlässig ist es auch nicht mit den kleinen Häkchen, wie es oberflächlich scheint.
Erst recht nicht, wenn man eine supertoffe 6m Bolo zur Führung aufgeriggt hat, die im Drill die Möglichkeiten glatt nochmal verdoppelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wer misst mal bitte bei wieviel Zug ein 18er Ükelhäkchen aus dem Fischmaulfleisch reißt?
Der fasst ja nur wenige Millimeter Haut/Fleisch und schlitzt ganz schnell raus bei zuviel Zug.

Sieht man oft auch in den Bolo-Barben-Videos von Colmic usw ..


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich komme inzwischen, wenn ich das Rezept und die Geheimzutaten exakt befolge, auf Abrisswerte von 3.0 bis 3.5kg, was ich beim Hänger oft nichtmal sorgenfrei über die Rute abreissen mag.
> Das ist ein Stück mehr als die Profiblinker-Leuts z.B. spontan an ihrer Blechpeitsche zerren konnten.
> Das ist mehr als die meisten Ruten und Leute einfach mal so heben können.



Hmm - das mag im Labor ja irgendwie stimmen.
2,5-3kg Mindesttragkraft am schwächsten Glied ist auch für mich der Standard fürs leichte Fischen.
Aber für etwas Größeres wie Karpfen oder Barbe ist das nicht wirklich ausreichend, aber auch ich fange halt die allermeisten Fische hier im Rhein auf genau diese Tragkräfte, weil auch ich nicht an den Kleinen vorbeiangeln will.
Wenn es gezielt auf Barbe geht, fühle ich mich mit 5-6kg wesentlich besser.. .
Und es geht bei Ruten ja nicht darum irgendwas anzuheben, sondern dagegenzuhalten, und da kommen ganz andere Kräfte auf die Schnur.
Ne Blechpeitsche hält jedenfalls ne gute 50er unter allen Bedingungen aus und ne 50er reisst man nun wirklich nichtmehr einfach ab.


----------



## geomas

Tja, also den ersten und auch besten Fisch des Tages bekam ich auf ne sehr große Flocke an nem 4er Haken.
Hatte testweise welche von Owner (Chinta?) benutzt, die aber relativ dünndrahtig sind.

Aber von vorne: wie üblich bin ich viel später los als geplant, habe erstmal richtig Meter gemacht und eine Stelle entdeckt, die im Frühling/Sommer wunderschön sein sollte. Richtig idyllisch. Wenn man von den Grabungsarbeiten der Wildschweine mal absieht. Naja, also dort habe ich es mit der Pose probiert - ohne Erfolg.






Bin dann weiter, habe 2-3 Stellen flußaufwärts abgeklappert, mit identischem „Erfolg”. Immerhin konnte ich am Ufer ne Menge Dosen, Flaschen und auch Angelhakentütchen erbeuten :-// Vermutlich überwiegend aus dem Sommer von irgendwelchen Paddlern.

Naja, habe dann angesichts der fortschreitenden Uhrzeit doch auf eine der „heißen Stellen” gesetzt und es dort mit Pose probiert. Den dort fast üblichen Sofort-Erfolg konnte ich nicht verbuchen, aber bei der geschätzt 7. oder 8. Drift gabs den ersehnten Biß. Offenbar ein guter Fisch (also den 50 näher als den 40) für meine Verhältnisse. Leider schlitzte er trotz großen Hakens (6er Gamakatsu Fine Carp) in Keschernähe aus.

Habe dann nen Kaffee getrunken, die Feederrute klargemacht und es mit nem 20gr-Drahtkorb mit LB drin und der erwähnten Riesenflocke versucht. Beim ersten Biß (kam schnell) habe ich zu früh angeschlagen, beim nächsten Versuch klappte es dann. Ein etwas lädierter etwa 40cm langer Döbel. Immerhin kein Schneider...

Danach hab ich es sowohl mit Pose als auch mit der Grundrute weiter probiert, aber es tat sich nichts. Im Kofferrraum hatte ich ja noch eine spezielle Gerte, die wollte ich im letzten Licht noch ausprobieren.

Meine erste „Vintage-Combo” aus Abu Legerlite und Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing. 





Die benutzte Tip war eine einfache von Premier mit kleinem Messinggewicht. Hat funktioniert.

An der heute beangelten „heißen Stelle” gibt es eine fast strömungsfreie Zone. Dorthin wurde die fix zusammengeknüpperte Montage rausgependelt. Es dauerte ein Weilchen und ich war in Gedanken schon bei einem möglichen weiteren Versuch mit der Pose, als die Swingtip ausschlug. Nicht ramba-zamba, sondern wie bei einem vorsichtigen Brassen oder so. 

Anschlag - saß und der Widerstand war anders als gewohnt bei den Döbeln. Hektischer. Hmm, ein Plötz? Nein, es war ein Döbel von knapp Ü30. 
Ziemlich gezeichnet, den hatte mindestens ein Räuber schon mal am Wickel:





Der erste Swingtip-Döbel für mich - die meisten anderen Angelstellen sind ja für diese Art der Angelei ungeeignet.

Im allerletzten Tageslicht gab es noch einen weiteren kleinen Döbel - vergleichbar von der hektischen Art und auch von der Größe her, aber in besserer Verfassung als sein Vorgänger. Diesmal war der Biß ganz wild, die Spitze bewegte sich wie ein Lämmerschwanz.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wiedermal ein klasse Bericht Geo - besonders der Swim auf dem oberen Pic ist ja extrem malerisch..


----------



## Jason

Wie gewohnt ein herrlicher Bericht, lieber geomas . Petri Heil.
Deine Vintage-Combo mit der Klickerklacker Rolle ist ein Traum.
Wie tief stellst du deinen Köder, wenn du mit der Pose in dieser Jahreszeit fischst?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein sehr hübsches Flüsschen hast du dort, Georg.
Danke für den Bericht und Petri Heil!


----------



## geomas

Hakengröße: da pendele ich ja gerne zwischen den Extremen. Wegen der zuletzt bevorzugten großen Köder (Flocke) ist ein 6er Haken Standard für die Döbelei für mich. Ab und an probiere ich größere und kleinere Haken. Eventuell will ich es an der „Swingtip-Stelle” aus dem Bericht zuvor mit Maden probieren und würde dann sicher einen feineren Haken nutzen. Nen 14/16er Super Spade zum Beispiel. Der ist superstabil und mit Sicherheit ne hervorragende Wahl für etwas kleinere Köder. 

Es gibt einige Spezis auf der Insel, die sehr erfolgreich mit 18er Haken und Made auf Döbel angeln (mit Pose). 
Die sind der Meinung, daß kleine Haken definitiv besser fangen als größere.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Kommentare! rhinefisher - eine noch schönere Stelle (nur jetzt recht grau in grau) war etwas flußabwärts. Da werde ich im Frühjahr ganz sicher mal hin. Jason - ich probiere es meist so mit 70cm bis 1,20m. Wenn der Köder auf dem Grund schleift stelle ich flacher, wenn die Pose mehrfach „ereignislos” durchgetrieben ist stelle ich etwas tiefer. Ausloten ist wegen der Zugänglichkeit der meisten Swims schwierig oder unmöglich.

Professor Tinca - danke, Dir auch ein herzliches Petri zu Deinen Fängen!


----------



## Dace

Ich benutze ausschließlich Drennan Specialist Haken. Gerade die kleineren Größen, 10 - 18, sind sehr zuverlässig. So verwende ich zum Schleienangeln gerne 14er Haken, 6er - 8er für das Döbelangeln zum Beispiel. 

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## geomas

Den Drennan Wide Gape Specialist in Größen 12/14 habe ich ne Weile fast exklusiv gefischt - und sehr oft mit der alten Abu Legerlite und „Klicker-Klacker-Rolle”. Sehr guter, stabiler Haken. Meist #12 für 2 Maiskörner, #14 für ein einzelnes Maiskorn. Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich aber Plättchenhaken. Der Super Spade ist wohl die Plättchen-Entsprechung des Super Specialist. 

Mir frisch zugeflogen sind noch ein paar Plättchenhaken von Gamakatsu, Mustad und Owner in großen Größen als mögliche Alternative zum bekannten LS-2210. Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich Vergleichsbilder in den Haken-Thread ein.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - danke, Dir auch ein herzliches Petri zu Deinen Fängen!


Oh, stimmt ja, der Professor Tinca war ja heute auch draußen, danke für die Erinnerung.
Dann sprech ich mal ein Herzliches Petri Heil an unseren Andi aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer misst mal bitte bei wieviel Zug ein 18er Ükelhäkchen aus dem Fischmaulfleisch reißt?
> Der fasst ja nur wenige Millimeter Haut/Fleisch und schlitzt ganz schnell raus bei zuviel Zug.
> 
> Sieht man oft auch in den Bolo-Barben-Videos von Colmic usw ..


Das wäre schon eine gute Untersuchung, natürlich dann mit einer Reihe toter Verwertungsfische.

Hängt sicher vom Draht und dem Sitz im Fischmaul ab, außerdem in den auftretenen Rucken je nach individuellem Fischkampfgeist gedämpft durch die mehr oder weniger lange Rute.

Bei kräftigen Karpfen jedenfalls sind auch kleinste Haken oft bombig durch die Lippe gepierct und halten extrem gut.

Genauso möchte ich schon lange mal diverse Anschlagsreihen durchmessen, wie sich dazu Haken, Schnur, Dehnung usw. bei welchen Fischmäulern auswirken, wie das faktisch in Zahlen und Unterschieden zu bewerten ist. 
Gerade bei sehr kleinen und dünnen Haken hat man nach meiner Erfahrung sowieso keine Anschlagsprobleme und der Haken kommt sicher durch, er muss nur eine haltbare Stelle finden und der Fisch ist "gesichert".  
Das klappt z.B. bei einer leichten Fliegenrute mit sehr guten und teuren Fliegenhaken super, schon ein kleiner Drilling versaut aber das Anschlagsverhalten selbst bei nur Barschen. Ich würde mit sowas für meine Einschätzung zu leichten Ruten nicht auf unsere Silberlinge mit üblichen Spinködern fischen wollen noch auf große Distanz angeln wollen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Toller Bericht Geomas  
allen die draussen waren ein kräftiges Petri Heil, egal ob gefangen oder nicht.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich denke bei der Hakenwahl muss man so einiges differenzieren. 16er ist nicht 16er, die einzelnen Marken und Modelle fallen da ja teils sehr sehr unterschiedlich aus. Neben der Stabilität zusammen hängt auch die Neigung auszuschlitzen von der Drahtstärke des Hakens ab. Ein Döbel oder eine Barbe hat dazu ein deutlich ledrigeres Maul als ein Ükel. Und natürlich kommt es letztlich auch drauf an, wie der Fisch gedrillt werden kann bzw. muss. Im leeren Flussbett ohne Hindernisse kann man deutlich defensiver arbeiten als direkt neben einer Burg aus Treibholz, wo der Fisch keinen Meter Schnur nehmen darf. Alles Aspekte die berücksichtigt werden müssen.


----------



## Tobias85

Dace schrieb:


> Wenn die Wassertemperatur unter 8 Grad sinken, greifen wir gerne zur Hähnchenleber als Köder. Was ist eigentlich euer favorisierter Köder bei kaltem Wasser speziell auf Döbel?



Ich habe Hähnchenleber im Winter auch schon ausprobiert und dabei sehr gute Bissquoten gehabt, leider hatte ich Probleme, die Anschläge durchzubekommen. Gefischt hatte ich mit dickdrähtigen haken der Grüße 4, vielleicht wäre ich mit dünndrähtigen haken besser gefahren. Ansonsten Bin ich von Teig mit massig Blauschimmelkäse überzeugt.


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute auch mal ans Wasser gewagt, trotz kräftigem Wind.
> Bin deswegen aber in Ortsnähe geblieben.


Einer der Vorteile von Ortsnähe, das erlebe ich bei mir auch immer wieder (Jeetzelkanal=Windkanal und in der Stadt alles gut)



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zwei Döbel und zwei Fehlbisse sind es geworden.
> Der Wind wird immer stärker.
> Ich packe gleich ein.


Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen, schön das du es ans Wasser geschafft hast.



Dace schrieb:


> Winterangeln ist ein hartes Brot: steigende / fallende Wasserstände und Wassertemperaturen machen es einen nicht leicht.
> Dementsprechend fällt auch das Fangergebnis aus. Ich habe leider nichts an den Haken bekommen, aber auf die Gruppe gesehen haben wir den einen oder anderen dicken Döbel fangen können.


Du sprichst ein wahres Wort, schade das es bei dir nicht lief, bei mir ist grad Hochwasser nicht viel aber zum angeln bescheiden, 
trotzdem nächste Woche werde ich angreifen...


Georg was soll ich sagen deine Berichte zu lesen ist immer ein Vergnügen 
und Petri Heil zu deinen Döbeln
Schön mal wieder ne Schwingspitze zusehen und auch noch erfolgreich du inspierist mich ich glaub ich muß dieses Jahr mehr mit
den guten alten Sachen fischen


Gruß Frank
versuchen noch mal anzugreifen


----------



## rhinefisher

Wisst ihr was mich oft etwas verwundert?
Auf z.B. Augenrot fischen etliche von uns mit 12er oder gar 10er Haken, was mir persönlich etwas zu groß ist, auf große Döbel fischen viele mit 10er oder gar 12er , was mir wiederum etwas zu klein ist.
Schon sehr interessant wie unterschiedlich wir vorgehen.
Und alle fangen, wenn man die unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten mit einberechnet, ungefähr gleich gut.. .


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und alle fangen, wenn man die unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten mit einberechnet, ungefähr gleich gut.. .


Schwierig zu beurteilen. Gewässer, Bedingungen und Bestände unterscheiden sich hier im Ükel teilweise so stark, da kann man die einzelnen Faktoren kaum quantifizieren.


----------



## Skipa

Petri an alle Fänger und Danke für die Fangberichte.

Für mich wird es Montag eventuell auch klappen. Wird ein Fluss an dem ich noch nie war. Die einzigen Eindrücke habe ich bis jetzt über Google Maps, aber was soll’s, bin total unterangelt und das ist das einzige freie Gewässer mit Tageskarte.
Plan bis jetzt ist mit der Silstar und Pose anzugreifen. 
Ködertechnisch wahrscheinlich Sandwich Toasts und Frühstücksfleisch. Mit beidem hab ich noch nie gefangen, also gute Voraussetzungen für einen Vertrauensvollen Angeltag. 
Mangelnde Kenntnisse bzgl. Posenangeln im Fluss muss ich wohl nicht noch erwähnen.

Und ich freu mich wie ein Kind aufs angeln, wird für mich super spannend!

Petri Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74

So es gibt neues, ich habe mir beim Matchanglershop Spitzen für meine Winklepicker bestellt erst mal drei zur Probe und was soll ich
sagen meine alte neue DAM Classic CF Multipicker ist wieder einsatzbereit die Spitzen passen wie dafür gemacht.  

Bei der Silstar DIA Flex Multi Tip 270 sieht es etwas anders aus, da muß ich mir dickere bestellen und dann passig schleifen, also noch
etwas Arbeit, weil sie passen sind aber zu locker 










Bereit um nächste Woche anzugreifen 

Bei den Haken und Schnur halte ich das eigentlich immer so "So stark wie nötig, so dünn wie möglich"
wenn es auf Karpfen geht geht bei mir nichts unter Größe 2 Gamakatsu Super Snag, auf Wasserschlangen gibt es für mich nur Haken
von Gamakatsu LS 3113r Größe 1/0 will ja keine Schnürsenkel fangen, diese Vorfächer binde ich selber.
Genau wie die Sachen für die weniger friedlichen Fischchen.

Auf Weißfisch vetrau ich schon seit Jahren (Junganglerszeiten) auf fertig gebundene Haken DAM Spezi Haken, ja ich hör schon wie kann man nur.
Ok mal ein Vorfach kürzen ist ja kein Problem aber Plättchenhaken binden mit den feinen Schnüren, ist so garnicht meins.
Auch für Döbel greif ich eher auf fertige Vorfächer zurück.



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Skipa schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger und Danke für die Fangberichte.
> 
> Für mich wird es Montag eventuell auch klappen. Wird ein Fluss an dem ich noch nie war. Die einzigen Eindrücke habe ich bis jetzt über Google Maps, aber was soll’s, bin total unterangelt und das ist das einzige freie Gewässer mit Tageskarte.
> Plan bis jetzt ist mit der Silstar und Pose anzugreifen.
> Ködertechnisch wahrscheinlich Sandwich Toasts und Frühstücksfleisch. Mit beidem hab ich noch nie gefangen, also gute Voraussetzungen für einen Vertrauensvollen Angeltag.
> Mangelnde Kenntnisse bzgl. Posenangeln im Fluss muss ich wohl nicht noch erwähnen.
> 
> Und ich freu mich wie ein Kind aufs angeln, wird für mich super spannend!
> 
> Petri Jürgen



Na wenn das kein Plan ist... ! 
Viel Erfolg, Jürgen!


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für Eure tollen Momentaufnahmen, Tacklebilder und Berichte! Jeweils ein herzliches Petri geomas und Professor Tinca ! 

Mal noch zur Hakendiskussion. Meinen Karpfen und 58er Dickkopf im Dezember fing ich mit 14er Haken am 16er Vorfach im Fluss. Auf den Haken passte gerade so ein normales Maiskorn. Viel Platz zum Drillen war auch nicht, da rechts neben mir ein Baum, Strauch weit ins Wasser ragte und links ein Poller steht. Die meisten Karpfen, Döbel und Barben an meinen Glücksswim fing ich auf 8-12 Owner Haken. Und es waren stattliche Größen samt Strömung. Oder vergessen wir nicht welche Fische teils mit MF gefangen werden. Da sind Haken und Vorfächer auch nicht überdimensioniert. Nie vergessen werde ich auch meinen kleinen Wels an der old school Picker mit feinstem Poil u Haken bei der Rotaugenpirsch. Wohlgemerkt an einer Picker bis max um die 15WG. Ich denke mittlerweile je qualitativer und parabolischer eine Rute, umso feiner kann man fischen und auch der Drillradius wird durch die Parabolik kleiner.


----------



## rule270

Hy an alle
Ein keiner Tipp aus der Trickkiste auf Döbel. Mähzig Parmesankäse ins Futter hebt den Fangerfolg auf Döbel.
Die guten Haken gibt es nicht mehr habe lange gesucht aber mit Erfolg.
Ich selbst fische sehr dünnes Vorfach  und kleine starkdrähtige geschränkte Haken die Schlitzen nicht so leicht aus. Als Vorfach immer Stroft GTM !!! Warum nur? Schaut mal an die Maas oder Frankreich und Belgien.
Die Angler dort würden keinen Fisch an den Haken bekommen mit zu dickem und zu schwerem Material.
Habe mich selbst Jahrelang in der Liga beschäftigt und habe meine Erahrungen machen müssen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Minimax

Omannomann Jungs,
Hier geht's ja wieder ab! Da werd ich heute mal in Ruhe die vielen Beiträge der letzten Tage durcharbeiten müssen, ich konnte sie nur staunend überfliegen.
Aber schon jetzt herzliches Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage und vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte vom Wasser, aus den Angelzimmern, Rutenwäldern und Nübsieschatullen,
Ein schönes Wochenende allen Ükeln,
herzlich 
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Hier mal jemand der ernsthaft mit 12er Haken auf Augenrot fischt.
Der ganze Ansatz ist ein vollständig Anderer als bei mir; während bei mir der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, ist beim Daniel alles auf Erfolg getrimmt.
Nicht unbedingt meins, aber sehr effektiv.. .


----------



## geomas

^ wunderbares Video! Gespickt mit zahllosen interessanten Details.
Die ganz dicken Plötz fängt er ausnahmslos bei Dunkelheit, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wunderbar, da ist ja schon das Video zu der Rekordplötzenangelei der Brits! 
Gönne ich Drennan sehr, die tun ja echt was dafür.
Stabile 12er Haken so mit Maden drauf sind seit langem meine Standardhaken und Antester für erstmal alles.


----------



## geomas

Hier ist ein Video von einem Briten, der regelmäßig mit Made an sehr kleinen Haken gezielt auf Döbel angelt.
Nicht als „Specimen-Hunter”, sondern eher Matchman-mäßig von der Kiepe mit Setzkescher. 
Für ihn funktioniert seine Technik, sonst hätte er über die Jahre sicher was geändert.






So, und ich fahre jetzt zum Angelladen, Maden kaufen... Kleine Haken hab ich genug.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Die ganz dicken Plötz fängt er ausnahmslos bei Dunkelheit


Yepp - und ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass diese Verschiebung in die Dunkelheit dem Kormoran geschuldet ist.. .


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Stabile 12er Haken so mit Maden drauf sind seit langem meine Standardhaken und Antester für erstmal alles.


Einer meiner Lehrmeister suchte sich die passende Buhne grundsätzlich mit 12er und drei Maden.
Die Buhne durchgefischt und wenn in 20 Minuten nix zuppelte, gings weiter zur Nächsten.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Für mich ist Eines völlig klar: Kleine Haken bringen mehr Bisse.
Beim Verwandeln der Bisse liegen Klein und Groß relativ nah beieinander.
Beim Drillerfolg liegen die Großen deutlich vorne.
Ist halt meine persöhnliche Erfahrung - das muss nicht immer und überall richtig sein.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...
> Ist halt meine persöhnliche Erfahrung - das muss nicht immer und überall richtig sein.



Ein meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtiger Punkt: was an Gewässer A heute funktioniert kann eine Woche später exakt dort nicht mehr klappen. 
Und Gewässer B hat wieder eigene Gesetze. Zu unterschiedlich die natürlichen Gegebenheiten, Umwelteinflüsse, der Druck durch natürliche Räuber und Angler.


So, ich werde mal ein paar Maden verangeln am Fluß nebenan. Der Pegel ist leider etwas unter normal. 
Nach Mißerfolgen mit der Pose (hier) werd ich es mal mit der Grundrute versuchen.


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier mal jemand der ernsthaft mit 12er Haken auf Augenrot fischt.
> Der ganze Ansatz ist ein vollständig Anderer als bei mir; während bei mir der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, ist beim Daniel alles auf Erfolg getrimmt.
> Nicht unbedingt meins, aber sehr effektiv.. .


Respekt ein super Video und ein Angler der versteht was er da macht, ich muß sagen, auch von den Details die gezeigt werden bin ich begeistert das werde ich mir noch öfter anschauen obwohl ich der englischen Sprache nicht wirklich mächtig bin,  
vielleicht kann ich was lernen und umsetzen
 das du das Video geteilt hast.



geomas schrieb:


> Ein meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtiger Punkt: was an Gewässer A heute funktioniert kann eine Woche später exakt dort nicht mehr klappen.
> Und Gewässer B hat wieder eigene Gesetze. Zu unterschiedlich die natürlichen Gegebenheiten, Umwelteinflüsse, der Druck durch natürliche Räuber und Angler.
> 
> 
> So, ich werde mal ein paar Maden verangeln am Fluß nebenan. Der Pegel ist leider etwas unter normal.
> Nach Mißerfolgen mit der Pose (hier) werd ich es mal mit der Grundrute versuchen.


Da gehe ich mit was heute geht kann morgen schon nicht mehr klappen.
Da wünsch ich dir ordentlich Petri Heil




Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher: Danke für das Großplötz-Video, als es mir bei YT vorgeschlagen wurde, hab ich es noch als uninteressant beiseite geschoben   

@goemas und alle anderem am Wasser: Holt was schönes raus


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier mal jemand der ernsthaft mit 12er Haken auf Augenrot fischt.
> Der ganze Ansatz ist ein vollständig Anderer als bei mir; während bei mir der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, ist beim Daniel alles auf Erfolg getrimmt.
> Nicht unbedingt meins, aber sehr effektiv.. .


Danke für den wundervollen Link rhinefisher , ich habe zwar nicht alles verstanden, mein Englisch ist nicht gut genug, aber die Aufnahmen und der Swim haben mich fasziniert...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ein meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtiger Punkt: was an Gewässer A heute funktioniert kann eine Woche später exakt dort nicht mehr klappen.
> Und Gewässer B hat wieder eigene Gesetze. Zu unterschiedlich die natürlichen Gegebenheiten, Umwelteinflüsse, der Druck durch natürliche Räuber und Angler.



Das richtig zu erkennen und angemessen zu reagieren, scheint mir ein ganz wesentlicher Aspekt unserer Kunst zu sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> aber die Aufnahmen und der Swim haben mich fasziniert...


Mich fasziniert weniger der Swim, als vielmehr die Methode; mit 8lbs Schnur, 4,5lbs Vorfach, 12er Haken und 45gr Körben an 1,5lbs Ruten auf 60m.
So angel ich auf Schleie - ist für mich also völliger Overkill.
Aber ich bin auch noch nie mit nem Augenrot in die Nähe der 2kg Marke gekommen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tip für die, die der schnellen englischen Sprache nicht gut folgen könnenden:
Macht mit dem (Firefox-YT-) Zahnrad-Symbol die Untertitel an, selbst wenn es Englisch ist bzw. sein soll ,
erschwerende Dialekte und Nuscheleien verbreitet, halt wie überall.
Dann hilft die Zusatzanzeige dem Verständnis, die Bedeutung dazu unten als Text angezeigt zu bekommen.
Zumal gerade bei unseren Brits-zentrierten Coarse-Fishing viele Begriffe ja längst denglisch sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mich fasziniert weniger der Swim, als vielmehr die Methode; mit 8lbs Schnur, 4,5lbs Vorfach, 12er Haken und 45gr Körben an 1,5lbs Ruten auf 60m.
> So angel ich auf Schleie - ist für mich also völliger Overkill.


Das finde ich jetzt nicht gerade overpowered von der Rute-Rolle-Schnur her, sondern gerade richtig mit guten Reserven und kaum Sorgen, dass etwas sich als zu schlapp erweisen könnte.

Mir verleidet die Entspannung beim Angeln am ehesten ein evtl. in Besorgnis ausartendes Bedenken im Blick aufs Wasser und dort stattfindende Aktionen, dass zu große Fische mir meine Montage überstrapazieren könnten und ich gleich einen stressigen Drill oder gar Megaenttäuschung haben werde.
Wo ich flugs lieber gleich mal aufrüste, also eine stärkere Combo einwechsele - so man sie als Alternative denn da hat.
Was sich schon oft ausgezahlt hat, wenn dieses eine Quentchen mehr den Überraschungsfisch effektiv festhalten konnte.

Mir im Juli'21 direkt nach langer Angelpause und schlecht gewordenen Reflexen ganz böse mit gleich 2 Superfischen nacheinander passiert - was dann gleich mal eine große Tackleaufrüstaktion zur Mehrfachbesetzung im Futteral losgetreten hat, mit sehr leichten schon grenzwertigen Combos alleine gehe ich in allen Angelarten nicht mehr los.


----------



## geomas

Ich bin schon wieder zurück: die Sonne schien mir auf den Rücken, angenehm - aber ein sehr scharfer eisiger Wind machte die Bißerkennung über die Tip schwierig und die auserwählte Stelle war auch nicht so der Bringer. Den Wind hatte ich nicht auf der Reihe, sonst wäre ich woanders hin und/oder hätte mir ne superkurze Rute gegriffen.

Also bislang ist der Fluß nebenan eher ungnädig zu mir.


----------



## TobBok

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich mal wieder zurück hier im Forum....
Uff, es war ein ganz ganz schwieriges zweites Halbjahr für mich.
Seit August war ich größtenteils raus aus allen Dingen, die mit Angeln zu tun hatten...
Ich war logischerweise Angeln, aber viel für mich selbst und zum Nachdenken....

Grund: Bei mir wurde am Rücken ein wachsender Tumor direkt an der Wirbelsäule entdeckt, der erst im Dezember operativ entfernt werden konnte.
Es stand also zwischenzeitig die mögliche Krebs-Diagnose im Raum - und es war am Ende auch ein Krebs-artiges Geschwür, das entfernt wurde.
Ab Oktober hat der Knoten beim Ansitz-Angeln nur noch Schmerzen verursacht, es ging gar nicht mehr wirklich viel.
Jetzt der gute Teil: Die Biopsie hat eine gutartige Veränderung einer Haarwurzel ergeben, ergo, Entfernung, Thema  durch.
Aber der Weg dorthin war der Horror. Tut mir also Leid, dass ich so lange "funkstill" gewesen bin.

Jetzt die positive Neuigkeiten...
Ich hatte meine Auszeit genutzt, um noch im August ein kleines Video zu erstellen und bei YouTube zu veröffentlichen...
Ihr findet es hier; einfach ein wenig Spaß mit Korkproppen und Maden. 





Und eine weitere positive Sache....
Nachdem der Wundfaden entfernt wurde, konnte ich zum ersten Mal wieder RICHTIG angeln gehen.
Das Ergebnis war dieses unglaublich fette 30,2 cm Rotauge.
Geht es noch besser? Erstes Anangeln nach der OP und dann kurz vor Weihnachten so ein kapitaler Fisch?







Köder war ein kompletter Tauwurm auf einem 6er Wurmhaken. Ich hatte in der Strömung den Graben hinunter ein paar größere Döbel gesehen.
Aber so ein Rotauge ist natürlich noch genialer.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schön dass es gut ausgegangen ist!
Es ist schrecklich mit einer solchen Sache klarkommen zu müssen - Respekt dass Du überhaupt noch ans Angeln gedacht hast...


----------



## TobBok

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schön dass es gut ausgegangen ist!
> Es ist schrecklich mit einer solchen Sache klarkommen zu müssen - Respekt dass Du überhaupt noch ans Angeln gedacht hast...


Danke...ja in einigen Momenten war das Angeln so ne Art Flucht weg aus dem ganzen Durcheinander.
Es war nicht wie sonst immer fast jedes Wochenende...aber bis Oktober halt immer mal wieder.
Man kommt ja doch nicht ganz davon weg.

Ich hoffe das Thema ist jetzt erstmal erledigt und ich finde mehr Zeit für alles.


----------



## Astacus74

TobBok schrieb:


> Jetzt der gute Teil: Die Biopsie hat eine gutartige Veränderung einer Haarwurzel ergeben, ergo, Entfernung, Thema durch.


Gut das es nichts bösartiges war  



TobBok schrieb:


> Und eine weitere positive Sache....
> Nachdem der Wundfaden entfernt wurde, konnte ich zum ersten Mal wieder RICHTIG angeln gehen.
> Das Ergebnis war dieses unglaublich fette 30,2 cm Rotauge.
> Geht es noch besser? Erstes Anangeln nach der OP und dann kurz vor Weihnachten so ein kapitaler Fisch?


Petri Heil, zu dem wunderschönen Rotauge



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

TobBok schrieb:


> Danke...ja in einigen Momenten war das Angeln so ne Art Flucht weg aus dem ganzen Durcheinander.
> Es war nicht wie sonst immer fast jedes Wochenende...aber bis Oktober halt immer mal wieder.
> Man kommt ja doch nicht ganz davon weg.
> 
> Ich hoffe das Thema ist jetzt erstmal erledigt und ich finde mehr Zeit für alles.


Gut das es Dir wieder besser geht, und das schöne Augenrot ist gewiss ein gutes Omen für dieses Jahr


----------



## Minimax

Ich selbst bin immer noch fern des Wassers- vielleicht eine kurze Aufklärungsmission am Sonntag, aber meine Spinnensinne sagen mir, das ist noch nicht der rechte Zeitpunkt für meine Rückkehr ans Flüsschen. Andererseits werde ich durch die Unterangelung langsam ...wunderlich.


----------



## Slappy

Willkommen zurück TobBok und Petri zu diesem überaus prächtigen Fisch


----------



## geomas

Pfff, die Erleichterung nach so ner OP und Diagnose ist sicher riesig, gut zu lesen, daß es Dir gut geht, TobBok und ein herzliches Petri zum rotäugigen Silberbarren.


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier mal jemand der ernsthaft mit 12er Haken auf Augenrot fischt.
> Der ganze Ansatz ist ein vollständig Anderer als bei mir; während bei mir der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, ist beim Daniel alles auf Erfolg getrimmt.
> Nicht unbedingt meins, aber sehr effektiv.. .


Kann mir einer sagen wo man so ein Hakenwickelbrett wie Daniel (ca. Minute 3.30) es benutzt bekommt darf auch ähnlich sei z.B. ohne Tasche drumrum wichtig ist mir das ich die Haken einhängen kann und die Vorfachschlaufe mit einer Nadel fixieren kann.


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Bitteschön...








						ESP Rig Wallet
					

Key Features  Slimline design for easy storage  Twin foam boards with padded central divider  Stores up to 60 rigs of a maximum 26.5cm (10.5") length  Supplied with 60 custom-made pins in 3 colours for colour coding and easy identification




					www.anglingdirect.co.uk
				



Fast alle Firmen haben diese Rig Wallets in der ein oder anderen Form im Angebot.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Professor Tinca schrieb: 

Wer misst mal bitte bei wieviel Zug ein 18er Ükelhäkchen aus dem Fischmaulfleisch reißt?
Der fasst ja nur wenige Millimeter Haut/Fleisch und schlitzt ganz schnell raus bei zuviel Zug.

Sieht man oft auch in den Bolo-Barben-Videos von Colmic usw ..        


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das wäre schon eine gute Untersuchung, natürlich dann mit einer Reihe toter Verwertungsfische.
> 
> Hängt sicher vom Draht und dem Sitz im Fischmaul ab, außerdem in den auftretenen Rucken je nach individuellem Fischkampfgeist gedämpft durch die mehr oder weniger lange Rute.
> 
> Bei kräftigen Karpfen jedenfalls sind auch kleinste Haken oft bombig durch die Lippe gepierct und halten extrem gut.
> 
> Genauso möchte ich schon lange mal diverse Anschlagsreihen durchmessen, wie sich dazu Haken, Schnur, Dehnung usw. bei welchen Fischmäulern auswirken, wie das faktisch in Zahlen und Unterschieden zu bewerten ist.
> Gerade bei sehr kleinen und dünnen Haken hat man nach meiner Erfahrung sowieso keine Anschlagsprobleme und der Haken kommt sicher durch, er muss nur eine haltbare Stelle finden und der Fisch ist "gesichert".
> Das klappt z.B. bei einer leichten Fliegenrute mit sehr guten und teuren Fliegenhaken super, schon ein kleiner Drilling versaut aber das Anschlagsverhalten selbst bei nur Barschen. Ich würde mit sowas für meine Einschätzung zu leichten Ruten nicht auf unsere Silberlinge mit üblichen Spinködern fischen wollen noch auf große Distanz angeln wollen.


Also meine Erfahrung ist, dass Döbel und Barbe meist sehr gut halten, die Schleie auch, ihr Maul ist weicher aber auch noch zäh.
Und Karpfen schlitzt mir bei kleinen Haken eher mal einer aus, das Maul ist teilweise zu hart.
Sind aber auch Flußkarpfen, die sind nun mal härter im Maul als auch beim Drill.
Da muss ich an einen Flußkarpfen zurückdenken, bei dem ein 12er Drennan Super Specialist ausgehakt ist.


----------



## geomas

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo man so ein Hakenwickelbrett wie Daniel (ca. Minute 3.30) es benutzt bekommt darf auch ähnlich sei z.B. ohne Tasche drumrum wichtig ist mir das ich die Haken einhängen kann und die Vorfachschlaufe mit einer Nadel fixieren kann.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Solche Teile gibts von vielen Firmen.
Ich nutze zum Beispiel gerne die Korum Rig Store /Maxi Rig Boards* - die „Boards”=Wickelbretter gibts auch für kurze Vorfächer in flacher Ausführung.
Kann bei Bedarf ein Foto machen.
Ansonsten kannst Du nach „Rig Board” , „Rig Pouch”, „Rig Wallet” suchen. Findet sich oft im Karpfenbereich unter „Luggage”.

*) https://www.korum.co.uk/en/products/itm-tackle-boxes/kp-10629 - die Teile passen auch in die Rig Manager Boxen


edit: rhinefisher war fixer


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Leute - allen Ükelnauten, die ans Wasser kommen viel Erfolg und beste Erholung! Und allen, die arbeiten müssen oder anderweitig gebunden sind: macht das Beste draus und freut Euch auf den nächsten Angeltrip!


Stand jetzt werde ich es wohl am Sonntag auf Döbel probieren und zwar mit Made als Köder Nr. 1. 
Habe eben schon geeignete Haken rausgesucht und die schweren Madenkörbe ausgegraben. 
Versuchen möchte ich es sowohl mit Pose und regelmäßiger loser Fütterung als auch auf Grund.
Ganz vielleicht gibts sogar einen Beifang in Form einer anderen Fischart, würde mich freuen.
Hoffentlich spielen Wetter und Pegel mit. Zur Not kommt wieder die Flocke zum Einsatz.


----------



## Astacus74

Danke für den Tip bin schon auf der Suche,leider noch nicht das passende gefunden mal schauen so schnell geb ich nicht auf 



geomas schrieb:


> Habe eben schon geeignete Haken rausgesucht und die schweren Madenkörbe ausgegraben.


Da hat wohl einer Blut geleckt  und will ein paar Rote Augen abstaubenich wünsch dir viel Petri Heil und auch allen anderen die  
loskommenholt was schönes raus.



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Brrr - es ist wiederliches Wetter mit eiskaltem Nebel.
Gestern Abend hab ich Depp mir auch noch den Fuß verstaucht.
Meine Laune ist ungefähr auf dem Niveau des Wetters und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl es dieses WE nicht ans Wasser zu schaffen.

Umsomehr hoffe ich auf wundervolle Berichte und Bilder von euch.
Also - seid liebe Jungens und zeigt dem Papa dicke Fische...


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Brrr - es ist wiederliches Wetter mit eiskaltem Nebel.
> Gestern Abend hab ich Depp mir auch noch den Fuß verstaucht.
> Meine Laune ist ungefähr auf dem Niveau des Wetters und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl es dieses WE nicht ans Wasser zu schaffen.
> 
> Umsomehr hoffe ich auf wundervolle Berichte und Bilder von euch.
> Also - seid liebe Jungens und zeigt dem Papa dicke Fische...


Das tut mir leid, hoffentlich wird es schnell besser,   tröste dich ich komme dies Wochenende auch nicht raus vielleicht Werkstatt heut
Nachmittag mit aufräumen anfangen...
Ich hoffe auch das ich hier noch ein paar schöne Fische zu sehen bekomme


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> vielleicht Werkstatt heut
> Nachmittag mit aufräumen anfangen...


Da wünsche ich dir ganz viel Kraft und Mut....


----------



## yukonjack

Ich werde mich auch mal aufraffen und ans Gewässer.


----------



## Astacus74

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich werde mich auch mal aufraffen und ans Gewässer


Dann mal Petri Heil



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Gute Besserung, rhinefisher!

Ich ruh mich heute einfach mal aus oder sortiere hier ein bisschen rum. Ans Wasser gehts frühestens morgen wieder.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach Jungs, ich habe mir heute Lizenz für ein kleines Flüsschen hier in der Nähe besorgt, dass mich sehr an die Wümme erinnert: Schmal, nicht ganz so tief, hier und da eine Schilfkante, viel Totholz im Wasser und das Ganze sieht sehr döbelverdächtig aus. Genau der richtige Ort, um die neue Rute morgen erstmals auszuführen. Ein detaillierte Vorstellung kommt dann morgen Nachmittag. Oh man, was freue ich mich drauf, mit dem Teil zu fischen. Trotz ihrer etwas ungewöhnlichen Abmessungen liegt sie gut in der Hand, das habe ich schon mal ausprobiert Gefischt wird mit einer Pin sowie einer Postenmontage, wobei ich mir über das Posenmodell noch nicht ganz im klaren bin, Avon Loafer oder ne Stickpose? Gleich werde ich noch etwas LB und Käsepaste machen, einen ganzen Liter Maden habe ich ebenfalls im Haus und Tulip natürlich auch. Ein Päckchen mir bislang unbekannter Haken habe ich ebenfalls noch in meiner Nubsi-Sammlung gefunden: Grappler der Größe 8 von Korum. Kennt jemand diese Eisen und kann was dazu sagen? Die gehen so leicht in Richtung Circle-Hook.


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke für die Besserungswünsche, aber ist kein Drama - wer braucht schon Füße wenn er ein Sofa, Kakao und Kuchen hat.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Genau der richtige Ort, um die neue Rute morgen erstmals auszuführen. Ein detaillierte Vorstellung kommt dann morgen Nachmittag. Oh man, was freue ich mich drauf, mit dem Teil zu fischen. Trotz ihrer etwas ungewöhnlichen Abmessungen liegt sie gut in der Hand, das habe ich schon mal ausprobiert


Hattest du weiter vorne schon was zu der Rute geschrieben?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nur das es eine Matchrute von Bruce & Walker ist. Konnte bislang noch keine Fotos machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Aha, dann wohl ein Oldie aus der guten alten Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nur das es eine Matchrute von Bruce & Walker ist. Konnte bislang noch keine Fotos machen.


Ohhh... spannend.. etwa der B&W *H*eilige Gral?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich schätze ja, dass er damit dauerhaft richtig gut angeln will, damit wohl nicht so ein schweres Splitcane-Sammler-Dingens in Frage kommt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nordlichtangler hat recht, es ist keine Splitcane-Rute, aber die Abkürzung SC passt trotzdem, steht aber für Spitzen Carbon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Etwa eine Hexa........


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es ist eine 20 ft Carbon Match, ziemlich selten und für seine Länge unglaublich leicht. Wie gesagt, Fotos und ein erster Eindrücke kommen morgen.


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen an der Wümme 2.0, auf den Bericht und die Rutenvorstellung freue ich mich jetzt schon


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na, so alt ist sie dann doch wieder nicht. Sie ist zwar schon länger nicht mehr im Programm, aber auf Kundenwunsch wird sie nach wie vor gebaut.
Sie wurde übrigens nur zwei-dreimal gefischt und stammt aus der Sammlung eines Matchruten-Liebhabers, der nicht weniger als knapp über 70 Matchruten im Bestand hat. Darunter alles, was in der Szene Rang und Namen hat.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schätze ja, dass er damit dauerhaft richtig gut angeln will, damit wohl nicht so ein schweres Splitcane-Sammler-Dingens in Frage kommt.


Ich hatte mal eine hexagraph Lachsrute beim Angelhändler in der Hand. Wunderschön, ein fantastisches Stück, aber schwer wie Blei und weich wie.. wie eine sehr sehr weiche Carbonsplitcane.


----------



## Tricast

Um nochmal auf die Haken zurüch zu kommen. Habe mal meine Kamasan ausgemessen:
B651 Plättchen
Größe 8 - 0,55 stark bei 6,7 mm Hakenweite
Größe 12- 0,5 stark bei 4,6 mm
Größe 14 - 0,4 stark bei 4 mm
Größe 16 - 0,3 stark bei 3,8 mm

B640 Plätchen
Größe 10 - 0,5 stark bei 5,8 mm

Drennan Super Spade Plättchen
12 - 0,6 / 5,1
16 - 0,4 / 3,6
18 - 0,4 / 3,2

Mal eine Frage: Werden in England die Haken-Größen nach der Ködergröße ausgewählt und wenn mit größeren Fischen zu rechnen ist, dann wird ein dickdrähtiger Haken gewählt?

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Und allen Kranken wünsche ich gute Besserung und den Genesenen alles Gute. Und wer den Hintern nicht hochbekommt der bleibt eben auf dem Sofa liegen und erfreut sich am ÜKEL.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Werden in England die Haken-Größen nach der Ködergröße ausgewählt



Macht man das nicht immer so?
Ich jedenfalls schon.


----------



## yukonjack

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri Heil
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ja, Danke. Ein par Rotaugen sind es geworden.


----------



## rule270

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke für Eure tollen Momentaufnahmen, Tacklebilder und Berichte! Jeweils ein herzliches Petri geomas und Professor Tinca !
> 
> Mal noch zur Hakendiskussion. Meinen Karpfen und 58er Dickkopf im Dezember fing ich mit 14er Haken am 16er Vorfach im Fluss. Auf den Haken passte gerade so ein normales Maiskorn. Viel Platz zum Drillen war auch nicht, da rechts neben mir ein Baum, Strauch weit ins Wasser ragte und links ein Poller steht. Die meisten Karpfen, Döbel und Barben an meinen Glücksswim fing ich auf 8-12 Owner Haken. Und es waren stattliche Größen samt Strömung. Oder vergessen wir nicht welche Fische teils mit MF gefangen werden. Da sind Haken und Vorfächer auch nicht überdimensioniert. Nie vergessen werde ich auch meinen kleinen Wels an der old school Picker mit feinstem Poil u Haken bei der Rotaugenpirsch. Wohlgemerkt an einer Picker bis max um die 15WG. Ich denke mittlerweile je qualitativer und parabolischer eine Rute, umso feiner kann man fischen und auch der Drillradius wird durch die Parabolik kleiner.


Hy
Für mich geht nicht ?! gibt es nicht?
Ich muss etwas tun um zum Erfolg zu kommen.
Heute sage ich -: Für ich ist wichtig das ich das was ich mache für mich vertretbar ist!!!!
Ich denke mal das es andere Meinungen gibt


----------



## rule270

Hy
Sieger und Verlierer gebt es immer. Aber warum nur?
Sorry MfG


----------



## Minimax

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Sieger und Verlierer gebt es immer. Aber warum nur?
> Sorry MfG


Ähhh... aber doch gerade beim Angeln eher nicht, oder?


----------



## Tobias85

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Sieger und Verlierer gebt es immer. Aber warum nur?
> Sorry MfG





Minimax schrieb:


> Ähhh... aber doch gerade beim Angeln eher nicht, oder?


Sag das mal den Pinkies in meinem Kühlschrank...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Pinkies in meinem Kühlschrank...


Meine Würmer und Maden haben eine faire Chance. Merk Ich am Wasser am Ende des Angeltages, das die Reservisten nur noch wenige/ schlapp geworden / oder der Casteranteil zu hoch geworden ist, lass ich den Rest schonend frei. Mit Glück und Initiative können Sie so Ihr Dasein in Freiheit genießen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit Glück und Initiative können Sie so Ihr Dasein in Freiheit genießen.


... und diene der Meise als Speise.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... und diene der Meise als Speise.


Ich hab nie gesagt, wie gross die Chance ist.
Und die Meisen und die bunte Vogelschar freut's auch.
Und nicht nur Die: Der süßeste Futtergast den ich je hatte, war eine nervöse kleine Spitzmaus, die sich direkt aus dem Töpfchen mehrere leckere Rotwürmer stibitzte. Ich vermute, das Miniaturraubtier konnte sein Glück kaum fassen, eindeutig ein Gewinner, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich kann mich an eine nacht an der Wümme erinnern. Ich hatte seinerzeit zwei Weimaraner, die zusammen mit mir auf der Liege lagen und schnarchten. Ich wurde irgendwann wach, als sich eine Ratte, keinen halben Meter von mir entfernt, an meinem Köderfischvorrat zu schaffen machte. Ich bin davon wach geworden, die Jungs haben derweil friedlich vor sich hin geschnarcht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an eine nacht an der Wümme erinnern. Ich hatte seinerzeit zwei Weimaraner, die zusammen mit mir auf der Liege lagen und schnarchten. Ich wurde irgendwann wach, als sich eine Ratte, keinen halben Meter von mir entfernt, an meinem Köderfischvorrat zu schaffen machte. Ich bin davon wach geworden, die Jungs haben derweil friedlich vor sich hin geschnarcht.



Deine Hunde wissen dass du sie beschützt.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Deine Hunde wissen dass du sie beschützt.


Ausserdem war es ja nicht ihr Futter, wenn Gevatter Ratte an ihren Leckerlibeutel gegangen wäre, wären sie bestimmt in nullkommanichts auf den Beinen gewesen, knurrend und mit gesträubtem Fell.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ausserdem war es ja nicht ihr Futter, wenn Gevatter Ratte an ihr Leckerli Beutel gegangen wäre, wären sie bestimmt in nullkommanichts auf den Beinen gewesen, Knurren und mit gesträubtem Fell



Ich hab ein wenig den Eindruck den Hunden ist ihre Position in der Herrchen-Hund-Beziehung nicht so richtig klar.

Die denken sich wohl: "Stephan schleppt die Liege und fängt/besorgt das Futter. Dann kann er auch die Eindringlinge wegbeißen."


----------



## Hecht100+

Wegen der Haken, meine kleinsten sind CTEC Fast Rigs, Modell Maggot, 16er Größe, o,10 mm Schnur und Hakendicke 0,35mm Bogenweite 3,3 mm. Sind aber gebundene Haken, da spielen meine Augen nicht mehr mit. Vertrieb über Spro.
Und ein Petrie an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben oder noch morgen schaffen werden. Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Was man nicht selber exakt binden, taugt schon von daher mehrfach nicht für den Einsatz, man weiß nicht, was für Schnur dran ist, wieviel das hält, kann schnell in Nachschub-Notstand kommen, die Haken oft nicht superscharf, das Zeug gebunden u. verpackt ist regulär teuer, alles nicht so toll.
Solche Winzlinge verwende ich noch zur Köderfischlibeschaffung mit 1 Made.

Für ernsthafte Absichten auf kapitale Silberlinge kommt mir sowas aber nicht mehr ans Band.


----------



## Astacus74

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, Danke. Ein par Rotaugen sind es geworden.


Na Petri Heil zu deinen Silberlingen.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an eine nacht an der Wümme erinnern. Ich hatte seinerzeit zwei Weimaraner, die zusammen mit mir auf der Liege lagen und schnarchten. Ich wurde irgendwann wach, als sich eine Ratte, keinen halben Meter von mir entfernt, an meinem Köderfischvorrat zu schaffen machte. Ich bin davon wach geworden, die Jungs haben derweil friedlich vor sich hin geschnarcht.


Ich dachte Weimaraner sind Jagd/Vorstehhunde ts ts ts  die haben sich wohl sehr behütet bei dir gefühlt.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es ist eine 20 ft Carbon Match, ziemlich selten und für seine Länge unglaublich leicht. Wie gesagt, Fotos und ein erster Eindrücke kommen morgen.


Ich bin schon gespannt auf das edle Stück


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es ist eine 20 ft Carbon Match, ziemlich selten und für seine Länge unglaublich leicht. Wie gesagt, Fotos und ein erster Eindrücke kommen morgen.


Ich bin gespannt!
20ft, 6m - 6,10m, also 4 geteilt.

Irgendwann muss man da ja mal ran und die Neugier befriedigen ...



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sie wurde übrigens nur zwei-dreimal gefischt und stammt aus der Sammlung eines Matchruten-Liebhabers, der nicht weniger als knapp über 70 Matchruten im Bestand hat. Darunter alles, was in der Szene Rang und Namen hat.


Da habe ich ja noch etwas Luft und kann darin vorbildliche Leute erkennen, soviele habe ich nicht, aber ich weiß auch nicht mehr genau wie viele vorhanden sind, seit dem Ükel-bedingten starken Wiederwachstum (recht gefährlich hier). Das ist am besten so mit ungewiss


----------



## Ukel

Nabend Leute, nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Bericht  von mir, zumal heute, an einem Samstag, noch kein Fisch hier abgebildet wurde.
Die Wahl fiel heute auf eine Strecke draußen vor der Stadt, die erste Stelle in den vergangenen Wintern fast sicher auf (kleinere) Döbel, diesen Winter aber bisher noch nichts. Was solls, irgendwann muss sich das Blatt doch wenden. Also Sammys Flocke mit LB im Korb ins Wasser, das z. Zt. etwas erhöht ist. Nach gut 10 min das erste Zuppeln, Anschlag, nichts. Nach weiteren zwei Flocken ohne Biss dann das erste mal Hähnchenleber als Köder genutzt und schon bald ein Zittern in der Rutenspitze, Anschlag, nichts....nein, doch ein Fisch, eine Grundel hat sich Leber und Haken reingezogen. Die Ehre eines Fotos hier im Ükel hat sie natürlich nicht verdient, da sie 1. im Winter gefälligst nicht zu beißen hat und 2. der Köder ganz bestimmt nicht für sie gedacht war.
Auf Leber ging dann nichts mehr, Brotflocke brachte nur noch einmal einen kurzen Ruckler.
Also weiter zur 2. Stelle, Innenkurve, größerer Bereich mit ruhigen Wasser, in der Mitte starke Strömung, gegenüber auch ruhiges Wasser, aber von dieser Seite nicht beangelbar. Bin hier schon ca. 5 oder 6 mal gewesen, noch nie etwas gefangen, nur mal einen guten Biss gehabt. Aber die Stelle sieht wirklich gut aus und andere angeln hier anscheinend auch regelmäßig.





Hier ist Platz für zwei Ruten, rechts im ersten Drittel des Swims, links zum Ende hin ausgelegt, Strömung verläuft von rechts nach links. Nach vielleicht 3/4 Stunde endlich ein Biss rechts, Anschlag, sitzt. Der Fisch kommt schnell nach oben, ziemlich hochrückig und entpuppt sich als schöner runder Aland von 53 cm. 




Im Vergleich zu einem Döbel ähnlicher Gewichtsklasse lieferte er aber einen eher bescheidenen Drill.
Weiter gab es allerdings keine Fische, nur jeweils auf beide Ruten noch kurze Anfasser, ohne dass etwas hängenblieb, also dann bald eingepackt. Es war aber herrlich, schönes mildes Winterwetter, so darf es gern bleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Fetter Aland und ein schöner Bericht.
Petri Heil


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Deine Hunde wissen dass du sie beschützt.


Genau wie meiner.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Ukel, ein wirklich toller Fisch bei gar nicht mal soo mildem Wetter (wie ich finde)


----------



## rhinefisher

Ukel schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu einem Döbel ähnlicher Gewichtsklasse lieferte er aber einen eher bescheidenen Drill.


Im Winter sind die recht schlapp und auch im Sommer hat man nur selten welche die halbwegs Radau machen.. .
Trotzdem ein sehr schöner Fisch - trotz Kormoraneinschuß...


----------



## Astacus74

Ukel schrieb:


> Hier ist Platz für zwei Ruten, rechts im ersten Drittel des Swims, links zum Ende hin ausgelegt, Strömung verläuft von rechts nach links. Nach vielleicht 3/4 Stunde endlich ein Biss rechts, Anschlag, sitzt. Der Fisch kommt schnell nach oben, ziemlich hochrückig und entpuppt sich als schöner runder Aland von 53 cm.


Ein schönes Plätzchen hast du dir da ausgesucht, Petri Heil zu deinem schönen Aland


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier mal jemand der ernsthaft mit 12er Haken auf Augenrot fischt.
> Der ganze Ansatz ist ein vollständig Anderer als bei mir; während bei mir der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, ist beim Daniel alles auf Erfolg getrimmt.
> Nicht unbedingt meins, aber sehr effektiv.. .


Du bist schuld durch dich habe ich heute ein wenig gestöbert aber Daniel kann nicht nur Rotaugen






man sooft komm ich doch garnicht ans Wasser  



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber yukonjack , zu den rotäugigen Silberlingen! 

Danke für den schön geschriebenen + bebilderten Bericht und ein sattes Petri zu der Aland-Murmel, lieber Ukel !

Wuemmehunter - na, da bin ich aber sehr gespannt auf den Bericht morgen! Flüßchen und Rute klingen ja sehr vielversprechend.


Allen Aufräumern viel Schaffenskraft und den Leidenden einen üppigen Getränkevorrat oder so...



Ich werde es morgen wohl wieder an den „heißen Stellen” versuchen, diesmal mit Maden als Nr.1-Köder. 
Werde jetzt mal bei einem alkoholfreien Bierchen (ich brauch nen klaren Kopf!!) das Schaudepot nach tauglichen Gerten absuchen.

Danke Heinz für die Maße der Haken. Der Super Spade in den genannten Größen liegt hier neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch. Der ist in Sachen Stabilität ja legendär unter den kleinen Plättchenhaken. Ich werde später versuchen, ob ich die #18 und #16 sauber an die Vorfachschnur geknotet kriege (den Hooktyer nehme ich nicht, alles von Hand). Falls ich es nicht hinkriege werde ich Öhrhaken nehmen.


----------



## Minimax

#Haken
Da es gerade um kleine, stabile Haken geht, möchte ich den Vorrednern beipflichten: Der Drennan  Carbon Feeder ist auch aus meiner Perspektive ein sehr stabiler Haken.
Er fällt sehr klein aus, ich würde sagen, ein 12er carbon Feeder wirkt wie ein Kamasan oder Owner  14er fürs Auge.
Mit einem wirklich winzigen 14er Carbon Feeder hatte ich mal ein aufregendes Abenteuer mit meinem bisher größten Karpfen-17pfd(kontinental) zu bestehen. Ich weiss, für Karpfen keine grosse Nummer, aber für 18er Schnur und nen 14er Haken -der wie ein 16er ausfällt- doch ein guter Ausweis.
Das ist nur eine einzelne Impression, aber ich halte den Carbon Feeder für einen sehr starken, kleinen Haken. 
Ich habe auch noch nie, auch bei Hänger und höheren Schnurstärken einen verbogenden Haken zurückbekommen.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Minimax!

Der Carbon Feeder in Größe 18 liegt ebenfalls neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch. 
Drennan empfiehlt Vorfächer der Stärke 2 1/2-5lb für den 18er Super Spade und 2 1/2-4lb für den durchaus ähnlichen, aber etwas „kompakter” gebauten Carbon Feeder.
Ich mache die Tage mal ein Vergleichsbild.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werde es morgen wohl wieder an den „heißen Stellen” versuchen, diesmal mit Maden als Nr.1-Köder.
> Werde jetzt mal bei einem alkoholfreien Bierchen (ich brauch nen klaren Kopf!!) das Schaudepot nach tauglichen Gerten absuchen.


Na das wird bestimmt wieder ein schöner Bericht ich freu mich drauf und viel Petri Heil und auch den anderen die loskommen



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

#EinQuantumStolz
#handgebundenundhält





...na geht doch! 18er Super Spade an 0,17er Supplex FC
Beim Fotografieren hab ich gemerkt, daß die FC recht steif ist. Beim Knoten kein Problem, beim Knipsen schon.


----------



## daci7

Ich komme gerade von einer nächtlichen unükelige  Spinnsession wieder (natürlich geschneidert). Warum ich das hier schreibe? Das war mein erstes fischen an einem neuen Gewässer. Ein recht flott fließender, kleiner, idyllisch mäandernder Fluss. Meist zwischen 50 und 150cm tief, sehr verzweigt und mit alten Weihern verbunden ... ich glaube ich bin verliebt!
Ich habe mich zu einer Stelle führen lassen, wo alte Mühlenweiher mit besagtem Fluss verbunden sind... langsam fließendes bis fast stehendes Wasser grenzt direkt an schnell fließende, ruhige Fluten... Kopfweiden säumen den Fluss, Schilfreste und Trauerweiden die Weiher... das Ganze im gespenstischen Lichtschein des Mondes und zähen Nebelschwaden, die alle Geräusche ersticken außer dem knacken der Äste unter unseren Füßen.
Auf dem Weg zum Spot hat ein Bieber uns mit seinem Warnplatschern zu Tode erschreckt (wir ihn aber offensichtlich auch).
Ich habe zwei Bier und mehrere Zigaretten gebraucht um überhaupt mit dem Fischen anfangen zu können, so sehr musste ich erstmal die Atmosphäre genießen.
Es gibt auf jeden Fall Hecht, Zander, Karpfen,  Schleien, Döbel und Welse. 
Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf unser Wiedersehen,!   
Verzauberte Grüße
David


----------



## geomas

^ Glückwunsch zum Traumgewässer, David! Liest sich ja super. 
Vielleicht kannst Du die neugierigen Stammtischbrüder bei Gelegenheit mit ein, zwei Fotos (gerne bei Tageslicht, keine Eile) beglücken.
Und noch ne Frage: ist es dies- oder jenseits der Grünen Grenze? Angelst Du eigentlich generell auch „drüben”?


----------



## daci7

Das Gewässer ist die Niers in D. In den letzten Jahren hab ich meist den Vispas gehabt und auch im Nachbarland gefischt - allerdings nur auf Raubzeug. Das gehört hier unter den Spinboys zum "guten Ton" ein Bötchen zu haben mit dem man ab und zu rüber zuckelt und auf Snoek oder Snoekbaars so richtig abräumt. Da ist der Bestand in vielen Gewässern durch anderes Management natürlich besser und zweistellige Fänge schonmal gut möglich.
Ich hatte immer mal vor auch auf Friedfische drüben zu fischen, da gibt es nämlich auch extrem gute Gewässer, besonders für Karpfen und Schleie. Allerdings wären besagte Fische nicht legal für einen gewissen Wettstreit unter Kollegen, was mich daran hindert dort zu fischen 
Hab keine Zeit zu verschwenden und wie mein Kollege gestern Abend so schön sagte "No scale no glory."


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas: Ich bin schwer beeindruckt! Einen 18er Plättchenhaken mit FC anzuknüppern - so sauber wie Du das von Hand hinbekommst ist schon sensationell. 
daci7: EIn wirklich hübschen Flüsschen, die Niers. Natürlich habe ich erstmal gegoogelt und mir die vielen schönen Bilder angesehen. Was auffiel, waren die sehr geraden Abschnitte, die, wie ich las, den aus heutiger Sicht befremdlich anmutenden Wasserregimen vergangener Jahrzehnte zu schulden sind. Wümme, Jeetzel, Niers - überall der gleiche Unsinn, der diesen kleinen Flüssen angetan wurde. Glücklicherweise hat ein Umdenken begonnen und mit sehr viel Geld wird versucht, die Uhr zurückzudrehen. Ich bin mir sicher, Du wirst viele herrliche Stunden an der Niers verbringen - auch ohne Scale, aber mit reichlich Glory hier im Ükel. 
So Jungs, schnell noch die Käsepaste aus dem Kühlschrank holen, noch ne warme Unnerbüx und ein paar dicke Socken anziehen und dann los an den kleinen Fluss. Mal sehen, ob was geht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> EIn wirklich hübschen Flüsschen, die Niers.


Jaaa - mit 36 Klähranlagen und sehr wenig Fisch... .


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jaaa - mit 36 Klähranlagen und sehr wenig Fisch... .


Der eine so, der andere so - es gibt tatsächlich ne Menge Leute, die das behaupten. Was ich so gehört und gesehen hab ist halt was anderes   
Ich lass mich mal überraschen!


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Ukel, ein wirklich toller Fisch bei gar nicht mal soo mildem Wetter (wie ich finde)


Danke Tobias, 7°C stand auf der Anzeige, gefühlt waren es für mich mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Der eine so, der andere so


Ja, das hängt sehr stark davon ab, zu welchem Los man Zugang hat.
Malerisch ist es allemale.
Du warst bestimmt zwischen Graefental und Viller Mühle unterwegs.
Da ist es wirklich sehr schön und man hat in den letzten Jahren in diesem Bereich der Natur wieder etwas mehr Raum überlassen.
Die Niers war schon immer recht schwierig, aber seit dem Kormoran fische ich dort auf deutscher Seite garnicht mehr, und auf Holländischer nur noch sehr selten.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> ne Menge Leute, die das behaupten


Na das mit den Klähranlagen stimmt  - hab ich selbst nachgezählt...


----------



## Finke20

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> @geomas: Ich bin schwer beeindruckt! Einen 18er Plättchenhaken mit FC anzuknüppern - so sauber wie Du das von Hand hinbekommst ist schon sensationell.



Moin, das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht , wie bekommt man das so perfekt hin .

Petri Ukel einen sehr schönen Brocken hast du da gelandet.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> #EinQuantumStolz


Mit Recht...


----------



## Skipa

Servus,

und erstmal Petri an alle Fänger, danke für die schönen Berichte!

Für mich geht es morgen endlich los die Silstar testen. Die endgültige Rolle ist noch nicht gefunden, allerdings ist eine Centrepin aus der Kleinanzeigen Bucht im Zulauf. Denke mal für 5.-€ austesten kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Schlimmstenfalls wird das Ding geputzt und als Deko verwendet.  

Heut hab ich mal meine Posenbestände, hatte vor Jahren mal ein Konvolut gekauft, durchgesehen und glaub da bin ich für morgen überraschend gut aufgestellt. Es geht an die obere Alz direkt am Chiemsee.

Nachdem ich ja vorhabe mit Frühstücksfleisch zu fischen hätte ich dazu noch ein oder zwei Fragen.

Welche Hakengröße im ist da am besten?

Wie bei durchgebundener Montage anködern oder doch besser nen Wirbel montieren ?

Wäre ein Teig mit Frühstücksfleisch vielleicht besser?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe und noch ein Bild vom glücklich machenden Konvolut.


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So Jungs, schnell noch die Käsepaste aus dem Kühlschrank holen, noch ne warme Unnerbüx und ein paar dicke Socken anziehen und dann los an den kleinen Fluss. Mal sehen, ob was geht.


Noch ein versptätetes Petri Heil, mal schauen was du uns berichten wirst.



Skipa schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe und noch ein Bild vom glücklich machenden Konvolut.


In der Tat schöne Posen hast du da erstanden Glückwunsch


Skipa schrieb:


> Es geht an die obere Alz direkt am Chiemsee.


Dann könne wir uns bestimmt auf einen tollen bebilderten Bericht von dir freuen, in die Ecke werde ich wohl nicht so schnell hinkommen
dann schon mal Petri Heil fang was schönes



geomas schrieb:


> #EinQuantumStolz
> #handgebundenundhält


Gratulation ich glaub ich wäre verzweifelt, das gefummel ist nichts für mich auch wenn es top aussieht und man die Vorfachstärke
den Gegebenheiten anpassen kann ich glaub ich bleibbei meinen fertigen Vorfachhaken



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Skipa schrieb:


> glaub da bin ich für morgen überraschend gut aufgestellt.


Du bist PERFEKT aufgestellt..


Skipa schrieb:


> Welche Hakengröße im ist da am besten?


Für mich 4-6, für etliche Andere 8-10 und neuerdings für einige wohl auch 12-14... - das hängt stark von Fisch- und Ködergröße, mehr aber noch von persönlichen Vorlieben ab. 8 geht eigentlich immer.


Skipa schrieb:


> Wie bei durchgebundener Montage anködern oder doch besser nen Wirbel montieren ?


Eigentlich mag ich eine Sollbruchstelle in der Montage, damit mir der Fisch nicht mit 20m Schnur abhaut, bloß weil irgendwo ne winzige Beschädigung vorhanden war.


Skipa schrieb:


> Wäre ein Teig mit Frühstücksfleisch vielleicht besser?


Glaube ich nicht.

Aber ich wünsche dir ganz viel Erfolg und mir schöne Bilder von dir....


----------



## kyonthinh

Warum es fast keine Leute gibt, die gern mit eine unberinge Stipprute angeln wollen? Ich habe eine 6m Rute, mit 0.18 Hauptschnur und 0.16 Vorfach, damit 1-2kg Brasse gefangen und echt Spaß gemacht. Wegen der Wurfdistanz oder?


----------



## rhinefisher

Fast alle hier fischen auch 6m Stippen, nur halt nicht oft.
Matchruten sind schon sehr viel universeller... .
Aber Du hast natürlich Recht; Lang lang stippen kann unheimlich Spaß machen..


----------



## Professor Tinca

kyonthinh schrieb:


> Wegen der Wurfdistanz oder?



Vmtl. schon.
Früher hab ich sehr viel lang-lang gestippt aber seit ich auf Bolos umgestiegen bin, brauche ich keine unberingte Stippe mehr.
Kann auch mit der Bolo stippen und hab immer ne Rolle als Drillreserve.


----------



## kyonthinh

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fast alle hier fischen auch 6m Stippen, nur halt nicht oft.
> Matchruten sind schon sehr viel universeller... .
> Aber Du hast natürlich Recht; Lang lang stippen kann unheimlich Spaß machen..


Interessant. 
Ich bin mit einer Matchrute angefangen aber benutze jetzt am meisten die Stippe. Ich habe einen Lieblingsplatz aber der Grund ist nicht flach, mit der Matchrute war es immer problematisch.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vmtl. schon.
> Früher hab ich sehr viel lang-lang gestippt aber seit ich auf Bolos umgestiegen bin, brauche ich keine unberingte Stippe mehr.
> Kann auch mit der Bolo stippen und hab immer ne Rolle als Drillreserve.


Ich habe gesehen, dass es in Japan eine Stipprute für kapitale Karpfen oder Seeangeln gibt. Eventuell werde ich die probieren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nimm die..
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001140226332.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e804c4ddhtI


----------



## kyonthinh

Meine Stipprute halt auch schon 2-3kg/8lbs Schnur.
Die Rute, die ich will, hat ein Rating für 40lbs Schnur.


----------



## Tobias85

Skipa schrieb:


> Welche Hakengröße im ist da am besten?
> 
> Wie bei durchgebundener Montage anködern oder doch besser nen Wirbel montieren ?



Für Frühstücksfleisch passt irgendwas zwischen 4 und 10 schon ganz gut. Zum Anködern: Du stichst mit einer Ködernadel durch den Würfel, hängst den Hakenbogen in der Ködernadel ein und ziehst den Haken so einmal komplett durch den Würfel. Dann den Haken um 90° drehen und an der Schnur wieder etwas zurückziehen, so dass der Haken im Würfel verschwindet. Damit der Haken beim Wurf nicht durchrutscht kann man auch noch eine einzelne Made in den Hakenbogen hängen, bevor man ihn wieder in den Würfel zieht. Minimax hatte dazu schon mehrfach ne tolle bebilderte Anleitung reingestellt, die ich aber grade leider nicht finde.


----------



## Tobias85

Ha, hier!


----------



## rhinefisher

kyonthinh schrieb:


> Die Rute, die ich will, hat ein Rating für 40lbs Schnur.


Ahh, verstehe.. .
Dann ist diese hier die Einzige welche ich aus persönlichem Erleben kenne - nettes Ding.. .
https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-hyperdrome-xst-pole-10-00m--az1930?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KCQiAo


----------



## kyonthinh

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ahh, verstehe.. .
> Dann ist diese hier die Einzige welche ich aus persönlichem Erleben kenne - nettes Ding.. .
> https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-hyperdrome-xst-pole-10-00m--az1930?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KCQiAo


Danke, aber die ist eine Kopfrute. Ich fische am meisten lang lang und die Rute, die ich will, ist auch für lang lang...

Eine Rute in dieser Reihe ist die Shimano Borderless.


----------



## Tricast

Skipa schrieb:


> Wie bei durchgebundener Montage anködern oder doch besser nen Wirbel montieren ?


Wenn Wirbel dann einen kleinen High Speed Wirbel einschlaufen. Keinen Wirbel mit Karabiner!
Sowas: https://www.baitstore.de/Sensas-Wirbel-High-Speed-2-fach-PM-Gr20-10-Stueck
Oder wenn unbedingt mit Karabiner: https://www.fishmatrix.co.uk/de/product/hooklength-swivels?c=feeder-accessories

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Puhhhh …was war das für ein gräuslicher Tag. Die erste Stunde ging es noch einigermaßen, dann kam etwas Wind auf und schließlich Nieselregen. Eigentlich sollte ein Angler meines. Alters an so einem nasskalten (4 Grad) Januartag lieber Zuhause bleiben. Aber die neue Rute wollte unbedingt erstmals ausprobiert werden. Gefangen hat sie leider noch nicht. Aber sie ist ein echter Traum: Federleicht, da hängt nichts durch und eine Posenmontage im eher träge dahinfließenden keinen Flüsschen lässt sich ganz wunderbar mit dem Stock dirigieren. Die Rute besteht aus vier Teilen und besitzt eine exzellente Ausstattung. Interessant ist auch, dass die einzelnen Segmente auf der Unterseite mit Kork verschlossen wurden. Der lange Korkgriff ist ebenfalls eine Augenweide und die Verarbeitung macht insgesamt einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Aber 20 ft haben natürlich auch ihre Nachteile: Wer mit dem Teil trotten will, muss immer 6 Meter vorausschauend gehen, will man die Spitze nicht in irgendeinem Busch hinrichten. Und sobald etwas Wind aufkommt (das war heute der Fall) dann wird es sehr schnell sehr unhandlich mit der langen Gerte, weil man ständig den Winddruck etwas entgegenhalten muss. Trotzdem, die Carbon Match 20 ft von Bruce & Walker ist eine sehr schöne Rute, auch wenn sie mir heute keinen Fisch gebracht hat. Aber sobald die Temperaturen wieder etwas moderater sind, gibt es einen weiteren Versuch. Dann werde ich hoffentlich auch etwas zur Aktion des Stöckchens mit dem endlos langen Blank sagen können.

Als der Wind zu stark wurde, habe ich die Rute dann gegen leichtes Feederbesteck getauscht und in einem der vorgefütterten (LB und Maden) Swims weitergefischt. Dort gab es zumindest einen kleinen Plötz und damit war zumindest der erste Tag am neuen Gewässer nicht ganz fischlos.


----------



## Skipa

Dann mal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps , morgen früh noch schnell 8er Haken und Kunstmaden besorgen und das ganze schön nach der Minimax‘schen Skizze anbauen, krieg ich hin.
Wobei Tobias es super erklärt hat, das wäre auch ohne Link gegangen.

Bilder gibt es natürlich, wobei ich nicht mit Fisch rechne. Sodele, jetzt dann noch Frühstückswürfel schneiden und Toastbrot häckseln unter dem irritierten Blick meiner besseren Hälfte.


----------



## Skipa

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn Wirbel dann einen kleinen High Speed Wirbel einschlaufen. Keinen Wirbel mit Karabiner!
> Sowas: https://www.baitstore.de/Sensas-Wirbel-High-Speed-2-fach-PM-Gr20-10-Stueck
> Oder wenn unbedingt mit Karabiner: https://www.fishmatrix.co.uk/de/product/hooklength-swivels?c=feeder-accessories
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


 Danke Dir, sowas habe ich sogar, allerdings werde ich erstmal durchgebunden fischen. Der Wirbel kommt dran sobald ich das Vorfach dünner wähle, die Hauptschnur ist momentan eine 0,22. Könnt mir aber noch ne Ersatzspule mit was dünnerem bespülen, aber an nem unbekannten Gewässer ist mir die 0,22 er lieber.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Tricast

Glückwunsch zu Deinem ersten Ansitz mit der Bruce & Walker. An diesem lauschigen Flüsschen wird Dir die Rute bestimmt noch viel Spaß bereiten.
Bei uns ist mit Angeln erst mal Schicht im Schacht. Susanne sitzt schon seit über einer Woche zu Hause und kann sich nicht bewegen (der Rücken) und schon gar nicht liegen. Schlafen im sitzen, ich möchte das nicht probieren. 
Euch wünsche ich aber schöne Stunden am Wasser, wenn Ihr rauskommt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vmtl. schon.
> Früher hab ich sehr viel lang-lang gestippt aber seit ich auf Bolos umgestiegen bin, brauche ich keine unberingte Stippe mehr.
> Kann auch mit der Bolo stippen und hab immer ne Rolle als Drillreserve.


oder anders gesagt, richtig große Fische machen daran einfach nochmal viel mehr Spaß.
Und werden sanfter, aber letztlich viel überzeugender flach gelegt. 

Meine blauen sind ja sogar für Thuna zugelassen!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Puhhhh …was war das für ein gräuslicher Tag. Die erste Stunde ging es noch einigermaßen, dann kam etwas Wind auf und schließlich Nieselregen. Eigentlich sollte ein Angler meines. Alters an so einem nasskalten (4 Grad) Januartag lieber Zuhause bleiben. Aber die neue Rute wollte unbedingt erstmals ausprobiert werden. Gefangen hat sie leider noch nicht. Aber sie ist ein echter Traum: Federleicht, da hängt nichts durch und eine Posenmontage im eher träge dahinfließenden keinen Flüsschen lässt sich ganz wunderbar mit dem Stock dirigieren. Die Rute besteht aus vier Teilen und besitzt eine exzellente Ausstattung. Interessant ist auch, dass die einzelnen Segmente auf der Unterseite mit Kork verschlossen wurden. Der lange Korkgriff ist ebenfalls eine Augenweide und die Verarbeitung macht insgesamt einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> 
> Aber 20 ft haben natürlich auch ihre Nachteile: Wer mit dem Teil trotten will, muss immer 6 Meter vorausschauend gehen, will man die Spitze nicht in irgendeinem Busch hinrichten. Und sobald etwas Wind aufkommt (das war heute der Fall) dann wird es sehr schnell sehr unhandlich mit der langen Gerte, weil man ständig den Winddruck etwas entgegenhalten muss. Trotzdem, die Carbon Match 20 ft von Bruce & Walker ist eine sehr schöne Rute, auch wenn sie mir heute keinen Fisch gebracht hat. Aber sobald die Temperaturen wieder etwas moderater sind, gibt es einen weiteren Versuch. Dann werde ich hoffentlich auch etwas zur Aktion des Stöckchens mit dem endlos langen Blank sagen können.
> 
> Als der Wind zu stark wurde, habe ich die Rute dann gegen leichtes Feederbesteck getauscht und in einem der vorgefütterten (LB und Maden) Swims weitergefischt. Dort gab es zumindest einen kleinen Plötz und damit war zumindest der erste Tag am neuen Gewässer nicht ganz fischlos.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396062
> Anhang anzeigen 396065
> Anhang anzeigen 396066
> Anhang anzeigen 396067
> Anhang anzeigen 396068
> Anhang anzeigen 396069


Hallo Stephan,
danke für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder.
Das ist wirklich eine tolle Rute, die hat ja einen Megagriff, hier würde glatt die Signatur von jkc greifen: "...mit beiden Händen am Vorgriff..." weil er
wirklich genug Platz hätte...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Trotzdem, die Carbon Match 20 ft von Bruce & Walker ist eine sehr schöne Rute, auch wenn sie mir heute keinen Fisch gebracht hat. Aber sobald die Temperaturen wieder etwas moderater sind, gibt es einen weiteren Versuch. Dann werde ich hoffentlich auch etwas zur Aktion des Stöckchens mit dem endlos langen Blank sagen können.


Ja, der Wind, der Wind, des Langrutenanglers himmlisch' Kind.  Sei froh, dass du nicht in wirklich Nordsee-Norddeutschland mehr warst, wo die (weit dickere alte Glas-Bolo) 6m Rute sich gleich mal 45 Grad im Winde auslenkt und man dauernd gegenhalten muss. Das wird zum Kraftsport ala Fitness-Studio, passt so auch noch ins hohe Alter 
Lang, sperrig, achtsames Handeln, das bekommt man alles mit dazu ...
das Keschern so ganz alleine wird auch noch lustig 

Das Querschnittsbild mit Korkproppen zeigt sehr schöne dünnwandige Teile, auch mit benötigtem hohem Durchmesser.
Auch überm Griff kommt sie passend durchmesserstark raus, alles dünner wäre auch gleich weit weniger Strafheit über alles und weniger Angelbarkeit.
Hab gehofft , dass du was angelbares mittelaltes aus der Frühcarbonzeit aus Britannien ergattert hast (ohne Ausgrabung), wo derzeit die Blankbäcker noch Ahnung von Geometrie und einfacher Newtonscher Physik hatten.

Meine eine superlange 5m 17ft 3tlg musste ich erstmal stark operieren, sowohl die zappelnde Spitze als auch mitten drin zerschneiden, wegen der üblen Transportlänge.
Nun ist sie schon mal mitnehmbar geworden, eine Solitip muss noch hinein.
Das war schon vergurkte Korea-Ware Mitte 1995er, die können etliches einfach nicht, aber das Carbon an sich als hochreine HM hat schon etwas besonderes.


----------



## Skipa

Wuemmehunter, 

Ich könnt mir die lange Rute auch super im Sommerin Verbindung mit einer Wathose und Insekten als Köder vorstellen. So als überlange Tipprute bestimmt spannend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Was meinst du  , was die Brits überall auf der Insel damit gemacht haben bzw. sowas erdacht haben?
Dem vernehmen nach soll es selbst stärkere Lachsruten in der Länge gegeben haben.
Das Insektenangeln in konstanten sanften Winden kann man auch als Segelangeln bezeichnen, braucht man auch für 15m und die andere Flussseite nicht werfen.


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ahh, verstehe.. .
> Dann ist diese hier die Einzige welche ich aus persönlichem Erleben kenne - nettes Ding.. .
> https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-hyperdrome-xst-pole-10-00m--az1930?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KCQiAo


"HYPERDROME XST: ultrasolide Kopfrute für Angler, die das extreme Abenteuer suchen
EINSATZGEBIET: zum Specimen-Angeln auf kapitale Großkarpfen, Störe und Welse"


----------



## Tobias85

Stippi68: Gute Besserung, das klingt gar nicht schön.  (Tricast, bitte ggf. ausrichten, wenn sie aktuell nicht mitliest)

Skipa: Klingt doch alles wunderbar, viel Erfolg morgen am Wasser! Die Gattin wird sich schnell an deine seltsamen Tätigkeiten in der Küche gewöhnen. 

Wuemmehunter: Tolles Stöckchen, da kann man fast neidisch werden, und das Flüsschen sieht auch sehr vielversprechend aus. Petri zum Plötz!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was meinst du  , was die Brits überall auf der Insel damit gemacht haben bzw. sowas erdacht haben?
> Dem vernehmen nach soll es selbst stärkere Lachsruten in der Länge gegeben haben.
> Das Insektenangeln in konstanten sanften Winden kann man auch als Segelangeln bezeichnen, braucht man auch für 15m und die andere Flussseite nicht werfen.



Dapping auch genannt.

Im offenen Holzboot treibend ging es damals, mit langen und nahezu aufrecht im Wind stehenden Ruten, über die Schottischen Lochs. An das Ende der Hauptschnur war eine sogenannte Blowing Line geknüpft, welche die Aufgabe hatte den Wind einzufangen und somit das auf den Haken gesteckte Insekt auf dem Wasser tanzen zu lassen. Traditionell benutzte man dafür gerne die von Dir erwähnten Speycast-Ruten. Heute werden in aller Regel lange Teleskopruten für diese Art der Angelei verwendet. Als Schnurreservoir wird eine Fliegenrolle oder aber Achsrolle an die Rute geschraubt und schon kann es losgehen.

Ich habe mir darüber ein Buch gekauft, vielleicht kann ich diese interessante Technik eines Tages zum Einsatz bringen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Musst dir nur einen See in Schottland kaufen, wenn der Trump dir noch einen über lässt, oder wegen extremer Golfballsenke wieder loswerden will


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Musst dir nur einen See in Schottland kaufen, wenn der Trump dir noch einen über lässt oder wegen extremer Golfballsenke wieder loswerden will



Ich hege Grund zu Annahme, dass diese Art der Angelei auch außerhalb Schottlands mit Erfolg betrieben werden kann.
Vielleicht sogar bei uns in Deutschland? Bekanntlich ist Windkraft hier aktuell stark im Aufwind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei uns ist mit Angeln erst mal Schicht im Schacht. Susanne sitzt schon seit über einer Woche zu Hause und kann sich nicht bewegen (der Rücken) und schon gar nicht liegen. Schlafen im sitzen, ich möchte das nicht probieren.


Heinz, hilft dabei einreiben und massieren? Dann musst du ran ...

Alles gute für Susannes Rücken!


----------



## Slappy

Oh je Stippi68 und Tricast . 
Ich hoffe es wird bald besser. Rücken, egal wieso, ist immer schlimm....


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Ich wünsche natürlich als allererstes Stippi68 eine recht gute Besserung, lass Dich von Tricast fehlen. Zu erfreulicherem: ein herzliches Petri Ukel Zu dem dicken Aland, und auch Wuemmehunter zum Entschneiderungsrotauge- und Glückwunsch zu der wahrhaft extremen B&W Rute, ein sehr ungewöhnliches Stück. Viel Erfolg für Skipa morgen, ich sehe schon das Tobias85 alle Tulipfragen geklärt hat. Ich würde auch durchgebunden angeln, mit 4-6 Haken, je nach Ködergrösse.

Ich komme von einem wahrhaft unangenehmen Nachmittag vom Flüsschen zurück (2°Luft 2,7° Wasser, hoher Pegel, starker Durchfluss, Böen und Nieselregen). Es galt die Scharte vom 1.1. Und dem Mal davor auszuwetzen.
Ich bin bis ca 16h an verschiedenen Swims erfolglos geblieben, immerhin gabs zwei zuppelige Bisse die ich jedoch vergeigt habe. Ekelhaft feucht und kalt heute.
In der Dämmerung bin ich aus Trotz und Verzweiflung durchgefroren zum ersten Swim zurückgekehrt.
Ich konnte wegen Eishändchen kein Knicki mit Schläuchen an die Spitze pfriemeln, also hab ich der MkV die Narrenkappe aufgesetzt:





Diese Aktion war anscheinend so lächerlich und verzweifelt, daß die Flussgottheit Gnade vor Recht ergehen liess, und mir zu Guter Letzt zwei Fische beschert hat, meine ersten 2022.
Was für ein langer kalter, Tag, aber die Jungs waren hochwillkommen und sehr wichtig für mich,
Vorerst besänftigen,
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Dickes Petri zu den beiden makellosen Fischen - klasse dass Du dich ans Wasser getraut hast...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> klasse dass Du dich ans Wasser getraut hast...



Du meinst wegen bzw. trotz der Bimmel?


----------



## rhinefisher

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> trotz der Bimmel?


Auf dem Auge bin ich total Blind.
Und bei einem solch extrem scheußlichen Ding schaltet mein Hirn sowieso schlagartig ab.
Mini ist ein Ehrenangler - da bin ich gezwungen wegzuschauen..


----------



## Tobias85

Die ersten Fische für dieses Jahr? Na dann ein umso dickeres Petri, lieber Minimax! Wunderbar, dass es auf den letzten Metern noch geklappt hat.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Ersteinsatz der langen Britin, lieber Wuemmehunter ! Die Gerte wird Dir sicher noch viel Freude bereiten, so wie mir Deine wunderbaren Fotos.

Skipa - na da hast Du ja „Peter Drennans Finest” in der Posenbox. Eigentlich kann dann nix mehr schiefgehen. Viel Freude und Erfolg dann morgen!

Stippi68 und Tricast - alles Gute für Euch! Hoffentlich legt sich das mit dem Rücken bald wieder! 

Minimax - na siehste, hat ja doch noch geklappt mit den Johnnies! Petri heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf jeden Fall erstmal gute Besserung an Stippi68 . 
Ein virtueller gute_Genesungs_Blumenstrauß geht auf die Reise....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil an Aalglocken- Minimax  ( ), der unter Einsatz fragwürdiger Mittel immerhin einen schönen Dickkopf erbeuten konnte.


----------



## geomas

Also es war sehr ungemütlich heute am Wasser. Feuchtkalt, teilweise ging ein unangenehmer und der Posenangelei gar nicht förderlicher Wind.
Vielleicht war das der Grund, warum ich nicht „ins Laufen kam” bei der Angelei mit Maden. Ich habe den Krabblern ne reelle Chance als Köder gegeben, aber die Fischis wollten wohl nicht. Ob es an mir und der Präsentation lag: keine Ahnung.
Hab es auf Grund probiert an bewährten Swims und an der Pose, aber es gab nicht einen eindeutigen Biß auf die (meist 2) Maden.
Ach ja - das Wasser war relativ klar, der Pegel vielleicht nochmals minimal gesunken.

In einer Schwächephase habe ich es dann mit Flocke am großen 6er Haken probiert und wurde schnell mit einem deutlichen Biß belohnt, der zum Fang eines agilen Endvierzigers (hahaha, also so einer wie ich selbst) führte. Als Grundrute diente heute eine Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder - echt ne feine Rute mit phantastischer Aktion (und ein paar altersbedingten Schwächen).
Alle weiteren Bemühungen wurden nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Immerhin konnte ich den „Griff” eines von mir gebundenen 18er Super Spade bei der erfolgreichen Landung eines monströsen Astes bestaunen. Der winzige Haken hat richtig gut gegriffen und der Knoten war kein Problem.

Tja, ich setze einfach auf den nächsten Tag mit angenehmerem Wetter, vielleicht klappts dann mit dem Maden-Trotting. Solange werde ich wohl weiter dem Brot mein Vertrauen schenken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri geht an Minimax raus. Zwei schöne Döbel bei diesem Mistwetter, das kann sich doch sehen lassen. Petri auch an geomas, auch wenn es heute mal nicht geklappt hat mit den Fischen. Aber Jungs, es ist immer noch Januar, Luft- und Wassertemperaturen befinden sich (außer vielleicht für Q-Fische) nicht gerade in der Komfortfenster und Angeln ist unter diesen Bedingungen nun mal eine zähe Angelegenheit. Umso schöner, wenn trotzdem was beisst.
An Stippi68 die besten Genesungswünsche. Möge Dein Rücken sich bald erholen. Allen anderen wünsche ich einen guten Wochenstart. Ich selber habe nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder einen Termin mit Übernachtung.

Edit: Ohh, geomas, da habe ich doch den Endvierziger überlesen. Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung. Also Petri nach Rostock.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> der zum Fang eines agilen Endvierzigers (hahaha, also so einer wie ich selbst) führte.



Petri Heil zum Artgenossen, lieber Georg.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri auch dir, geomas!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Also es war sehr ungemütlich heute am Wasser. Feuchtkalt, teilweise ging ein unangenehmer und der Posenangelei gar nicht förderlicher Wind.
> Vielleicht war das der Grund, warum ich nicht „ins Laufen kam” bei der Angelei mit Maden. Ich habe den Krabblern ne reelle Chance als Köder gegeben, aber die Fischis wollten wohl nicht. Ob es an mir und der Präsentation lag: keine Ahnung.
> Hab es auf Grund probiert an bewährten Swims und an der Pose, aber es gab nicht einen eindeutigen Biß auf die (meist 2) Maden.
> Ach ja - das Wasser war relativ klar, der Pegel vielleicht nochmals minimal gesunken.
> 
> In einer Schwächephase habe ich es dann mit Flocke am großen 6er Haken probiert und wurde schnell mit einem deutlichen Biß belohnt, der zum Fang eines agilen Endvierzigers (hahaha, also so einer wie ich selbst) führte. Als Grundrute diente heute eine Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder - echt ne feine Rute mit phantastischer Aktion (und ein paar altersbedingten Schwächen).
> Alle weiteren Bemühungen wurden nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Immerhin konnte ich den „Griff” eines von mir gebundenen 18er Super Spade bei der erfolgreichen Landung eines monströsen Astes bestaunen. Der winzige Haken hat richtig gut gegriffen und der Knoten war kein Problem.
> 
> Tja, ich setze einfach auf den nächsten Tag mit angenehmerem Wetter, vielleicht klappts dann mit dem Maden-Trotting. Solange werde ich wohl weiter dem Brot mein Vertrauen schenken.


Petri, Geomas


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und bei einem solch extrem scheußlichen Ding schaltet mein Hirn sowieso schlagartig ab.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein kräftiges Petri Heil an Aalglocken- Minimax



Gentlemen, Gentlemen,
Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Petris!
Auch wenn der Unterschied auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennbar ist, handelt es sich keineswegs um eine Aalglocke, sondern um eine spezielle _Döbelglocke_. Der Unterschied offenbart sich erst in der Funktionsweise:

Wenn eine Aalglocke bimmelt, dann *hat* man einen Biss.
Wenn eine Döbelglocke bimmelt, *hatte* man einen Biss.


----------



## Jason

Ist hier ja wieder mal ne Menge geschehen am heutigen Sonntag. Erst einmal ein Herzliches Petri Heil an Wuemmehunter geomas Minimax und Ukel .
Stephan, ich gratuliere dir zu der 20ft Rute, feines Stöckchen. 
Stippi68 , ich wünsche dir gute Besserung, Rückenschmerzen sind ätzend, da kann ich ein Lied von singen. 
Skipa , hier wurde oft gesagt, "Drennan macht glücklich". Ich wünsche dir gutes Gelingen mit den Posen.
Mich selber hat eine kleine Erkältung erwischt, aber alles harmlos. Viel schlimmer hat es meinen Sohnemann erwischt. 
Sein Wadenbein und Sprunggelenk ist kompliziert gebrochen. Er wurde am Dienstag operiert und wir haben ihn erstmal zu uns geholt, weil er in seiner Wohnung im 3. Stock hilflos ist. Ab und zu fühle ich mich wie ein kleiner Knecht. 
"Vatter, kannste mir mal was zum trinken holen, kannste mal, kannste mal. Ich mach das aber gerne, er tut mir Leid. 
Einen guten Start in die neue Woche wünsche ich euch allen. Passt auf euch auf.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ist hier ja wieder mal ne Menge geschehen am heutigen Sonntag. Erst einmal ein Herzliches Petri Heil an Wuemmehunter geomas Minimax und Ukel .
> Stephan, ich gratuliere dir zu der 20ft Rute, feines Stöckchen.
> Stippi68 , ich wünsche dir gute Besserung, Rückenschmerzen sind ätzend, da kann ich ein Lied von singen.
> Skipa , hier wurde oft gesagt, "Drennan macht glücklich". Ich wünsche dir gutes Gelingen mit den Posen.
> Mich selber hat eine kleine Erkältung erwischt, aber alles harmlos. Viel schlimmer hat es meinen Sohnemann erwischt.
> Sein Wadenbein und Sprunggelenk ist kompliziert gebrochen. Er wurde am Dienstag operiert und wir haben ihn erstmal zu uns geholt, weil er in seiner Wohnung im 3. Stock hilflos ist. Ab und zu fühle ich mich wie ein kleiner Knecht.
> "Vatter, kannste mir mal was zum trinken holen, kannste mal, kannste mal. Ich mach das aber gerne, er tut mir Leid.
> Einen guten Start in die neue Woche wünsche ich euch allen. Passt auf euch auf.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal gute Besserung für Dich und den Sohnemann- es wird Dich freuen zu hören, daß Deine ernsthafte telefonische Ermahnung und Ermunterung sehr dazu beigetragen hat, das ich nun wieder zu Balsa, Kiel und Faden greifen muss. Tatsächlich hat eine Überprüfung meiner Bestände ergeben, daß ich hinsichtlich des Rohmaterials erstmal ganz gut dastehe.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hat eine Überprüfung meiner Bestände ergeben, daß ich hinsichtlich des Rohmaterials erstmal ganz gut dastehe.


Ich ebenfalls, mein Lieber.




Auf gehts. Der Winter hat noch ein paar Tage. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Puhhhh …was war das für ein gräuslicher Tag. Die erste Stunde ging es noch einigermaßen, dann kam etwas Wind auf und schließlich Nieselregen. Eigentlich sollte ein Angler meines. Alters an so einem nasskalten (4 Grad) Januartag lieber Zuhause bleiben. Aber die neue Rute wollte unbedingt erstmals ausprobiert werden. Gefangen hat sie leider noch nicht. Aber sie ist ein echter Traum: Federleicht, da hängt nichts durch und eine Posenmontage im eher träge dahinfließenden keinen Flüsschen lässt sich ganz wunderbar mit dem Stock dirigieren. Die Rute besteht aus vier Teilen und besitzt eine exzellente Ausstattung. Interessant ist auch, dass die einzelnen Segmente auf der Unterseite mit Kork verschlossen wurden. Der lange Korkgriff ist ebenfalls eine Augenweide und die Verarbeitung macht insgesamt einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> 
> Aber 20 ft haben natürlich auch ihre Nachteile: Wer mit dem Teil trotten will, muss immer 6 Meter vorausschauend gehen, will man die Spitze nicht in irgendeinem Busch hinrichten. Und sobald etwas Wind aufkommt (das war heute der Fall) dann wird es sehr schnell sehr unhandlich mit der langen Gerte, weil man ständig den Winddruck etwas entgegenhalten muss. Trotzdem, die Carbon Match 20 ft von Bruce & Walker ist eine sehr schöne Rute, auch wenn sie mir heute keinen Fisch gebracht hat. Aber sobald die Temperaturen wieder etwas moderater sind, gibt es einen weiteren Versuch. Dann werde ich hoffentlich auch etwas zur Aktion des Stöckchens mit dem endlos langen Blank sagen können.
> 
> Als der Wind zu stark wurde, habe ich die Rute dann gegen leichtes Feederbesteck getauscht und in einem der vorgefütterten (LB und Maden) Swims weitergefischt. Dort gab es zumindest einen kleinen Plötz und damit war zumindest der erste Tag am neuen Gewässer nicht ganz fischlos.


Petri Heil zu deinem Plötz, bei dem Wetter und in einem neuen Gewässer ist das nicht einfach was Schuppiges an den Haken zu
bekommen.
Und da dein Stöckchen ohne Fisch geblieben ist dürfen wir uns ja auf einen neuen Bericht freuen, ich muß sagen eine Augenweide ist
das gute Stück auf jedenfall und Danke für den Bericht.



Tricast schrieb:


> Bei uns ist mit Angeln erst mal Schicht im Schacht. Susanne sitzt schon seit über einer Woche zu Hause und kann sich nicht bewegen (der Rücken) und schon gar nicht liegen. Schlafen im sitzen, ich möchte das nicht probieren.


Dann mal gute Besserung Rücken ist echt ....



Minimax schrieb:


> Diese Aktion war anscheinend so lächerlich und verzweifelt, daß die Flussgottheit Gnade vor Recht ergehen liess, und mir zu Guter Letzt zwei Fische beschert hat, meine ersten 2022.
> Was für ein langer kalter, Tag, aber die Jungs waren hochwillkommen und sehr wichtig für mich,
> Vorerst besänftigen,
> Euer
> Minimax


Petri Heil zu deinem Döbeln, zwei schöne Fische und die Narrenkappe naja schauen wir mal drüber weg es gibt schlimmeres.



Skipa schrieb:


> Dann mal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps , morgen früh noch schnell 8er Haken und Kunstmaden besorgen und das ganze schön nach der Minimax‘schen Skizze anbauen, krieg ich hin.
> Wobei Tobias es super erklärt hat, das wäre auch ohne Link gegangen.
> 
> Bilder gibt es natürlich, wobei ich nicht mit Fisch rechne. Sodele, jetzt dann noch Frühstückswürfel schneiden und Toastbrot häckseln unter dem irritierten Blick meiner besseren Hälfte.


Dann drück ich dir die Daumen das die Arbeit und die Blicke deiner Frau sich lohnen und du Petri Heil hast...



geomas schrieb:


> Also es war sehr ungemütlich heute am Wasser. Feuchtkalt, teilweise ging ein unangenehmer und der Posenangelei gar nicht förderlicher Wind.
> Vielleicht war das der Grund, warum ich nicht „ins Laufen kam” bei der Angelei mit Maden. Ich habe den Krabblern ne reelle Chance als Köder gegeben, aber die Fischis wollten wohl nicht. Ob es an mir und der Präsentation lag: keine Ahnung.
> Hab es auf Grund probiert an bewährten Swims und an der Pose, aber es gab nicht einen eindeutigen Biß auf die (meist 2) Maden.
> Ach ja - das Wasser war relativ klar, der Pegel vielleicht nochmals minimal gesunken.
> 
> In einer Schwächephase habe ich es dann mit Flocke am großen 6er Haken probiert und wurde schnell mit einem deutlichen Biß belohnt, der zum Fang eines agilen Endvierzigers (hahaha, also so einer wie ich selbst) führte. Als Grundrute diente heute eine Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder - echt ne feine Rute mit phantastischer Aktion (und ein paar altersbedingten Schwächen).
> Alle weiteren Bemühungen wurden nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Immerhin konnte ich den „Griff” eines von mir gebundenen 18er Super Spade bei der erfolgreichen Landung eines monströsen Astes bestaunen. Der winzige Haken hat richtig gut gegriffen und der Knoten war kein Problem.
> 
> Tja, ich setze einfach auf den nächsten Tag mit angenehmerem Wetter, vielleicht klappts dann mit dem Maden-Trotting. Solange werde ich wohl weiter dem Brot mein Vertrauen schenken.


Na wenn ein kapitaler Ast den Knoten nicht zerstört dann ist doch alles richtig gelaufen und die Fische kommen beim nächsten mal.



Jason schrieb:


> Mich selber hat eine kleine Erkältung erwischt, aber alles harmlos. Viel schlimmer hat es meinen Sohnemann erwischt.
> Sein Wadenbein und Sprunggelenk ist kompliziert gebrochen. Er wurde am Dienstag operiert und wir haben ihn erstmal zu uns geholt, weil er in seiner Wohnung im 3. Stock hilflos ist. Ab und zu fühle ich mich wie ein kleiner Knecht.
> "Vatter, kannste mir mal was zum trinken holen, kannste mal, kannste mal. Ich mach das aber gerne, er tut mir Leid.
> Einen guten Start in die neue Woche wünsche ich euch allen. Passt auf euch auf.


Na dann euch beiden gute Besserung das wird schon mein Ellenbogen ist auch auf einen guten Weg, laß erst mal zwei drei Wochen rum sein dann wird es besser.



Jason schrieb:


> Auf gehts. Der Winter hat noch ein paar Tage.


Da bin ich schon auf die Schmuckstücke gespannt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon auf die Schmuckstücke gespannt.


Du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein. Wir geben alles. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Stippi 68 gute Besserung.
Allen die draußen waren ein Petri Heil.


----------



## Minimax

Au weia, bei. Lesen des Ükels fiel mir auf, daß ja auch unser rhinefisher krank ist- Entschuldige bitte das Versäumnis, gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir!
Ouh, und gute Besserung auch an Astacus74 für den Arm, auch erst jetzt mitgekriegt, sorry.
Ist sonst noch jemand malade oder ans Lager gefesselt?
Herrje, Ükels, was macht ihr nur zum neuen Jahr, unser kleines virtuelles Clubhaus gleicht einem Anglerlazarett!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#lange Rute, wohl nicht für lang-lang geeignet.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ouh, und gute Besserung auch an @Astacus74 für den Arm, auch erst jetzt mitgekriegt, sorry.


Alles gut das war doch schon letztes Jahr wenn du dich erinnerst, bin jetzt so langsam in der Endphase keine große Belastung noch ein 
wenig schonen und den Ellenbogen wieder gängig machen (Streckung klappt noch nicht)
Also alles im grünen Bereich, da ist ein gebrochenes Sprungelenk viel schlimmer.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Alles gut das war doch schon letztes Jahr


Oh... Entschuldige Bitte, dann freut mich das es Dir schon wieder besser geht.
Andererseits..
Dann stellt sich umgekehrt  die Frage:

Warum bist Du dann nicht am Wasser? Wo sind die Berichte, die Landschaftsimpressionen, Fangbilder, Montageskizzen, Gewässerkartierungen, Futterrezepte, Tacklereviews, Betrachtungen  zu Stand und Aufgaben aktueller Friedfischangelei, tiefgründige Fischgedichte, Eisvogel-Aquarelle und weiteres mehr? Ich muss schon sagen Herr Astacus!

Hg
Minimax

(Alles nur Spass! Übrigens ist die exzellente, bebilderte Bauanleitung für Dein Patent-Dreibein eine ganz tolle Sache- Mein Kompliment dazu, und Hut ab! Toller Artikel   )


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #lange Rute, wohl nicht für lang-lang geeignet.


Sehr interessant, da kennt man keine Grenzen!

Da fragt man sich, warum die sowas unbequemes mit soviel Penunzen für so kleine Fische machen.
Die Rutenhalter alleine ...
Mit einer Matchrute und wirklich schneller Rolle auf 30m Distanz bin ich in 3 Sekunden draußen am Fisch in Lauerstellung, in 15 Sekunden der Fisch reingekurbelt und eingesackt.
Sogar Keschern ist beim Kleinfischfang unnötig.

Können oder wollen die nicht werfen?  

P.S. Angeblich ist das werfen in den Parks verboten und das (künstliche) Wasser seltsam gestaltet.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Warum bist Du dann nicht am Wasser? Wo sind die Berichte, die Landschaftsimpressionen, Fangbilder, Montageskizzen, Gewässerkartierungen, Futterrezepte, Tacklereviews, Betrachtungen zu Stand und Aufgaben aktueller Friedfischangelei, tiefgründige Fischgedichte, Eisvogel-Aquarelle und weiteres mehr? Ich muss schon sagen Herr Astacus!


Erstens war bis Weihnachten schonen angesagt und zweitens hab ich viel Zeit mit meiner Familie insbesondere meiner 2jährigen
Tochter verbracht, dann viel im Anglerboard gelesen das ist so eine Seite im Internet wo sich Angler austauschen, auf die K... hauen,
Anglerlatein erzählen oder irgendend Bastlertips (Posen, Ruten, Brandungsdreibeine oder was weiß denn ich)
ach ich hab da meine zwei Dackels vergessen die brauchen auch immer Aufmerksamkeit.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Erstens war bis Weihnachten schonen angesagt und zweitens hab ich viel Zeit mit meiner Familie insbesondere meiner 2jährigen
> Tochter verbracht, dann viel im Anglerboard gelesen das ist so eine Seite im Internet wo sich Angler austauschen, auf die K... hauen,
> Anglerlatein erzählen oder irgendend Bastlertips (Posen, Ruten, Brandungsdreibeine oder was weiß denn ich)
> ach ich hab da meine zwei Dackels vergessen die brauchen auch immer Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Alles Gut mein Lieber, war ein Scherzlein- schön daß Du so aktiv bist


----------



## Astacus74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Können oder wollen die nicht werfen?


Das wird sich aufgeschauckelt haben "Ich hab aber die Längste" und dann nahm das Unheil seinen Lauf  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles Gut mein Lieber, war ein Scherzlein- schön daß Du so aktiv bist


Das hab ich mir schon gedacht wird aber ab Mitte Februar weniger werden dann geht die Arbeit wieder los 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon gedacht wird aber ab Mitte Februar weniger werden dann geht die Arbeit wieder los
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Das ist normal, viele der Jungs haben deutliche Aktivitätsphasen, je nach Terminkalender. Umso schöner wird unsere Grosse Ükel Konferenz im Frühjahr!


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Umso schöner wird unsere Grosse Ükel Konferenz im Frühjahr!


Auf jedenfall, die Planung läuft, Ausrüstung kontrolieren und gegebenenfalls ergänzen/erweitern 



Gruß Frank

Ps. einen Schlachtplan erstellen


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung für Deinen Sohnemann, lieber Jason !


----------



## geomas

Ein paar Nachbetrachtungen zu den Angelausflügen der letzten Zeit: 
also auf jeden Fall muß ich den Kleinkram, den ich mit ans Wasser schleppe, besser organisieren. 
Der Hockerrucksack/Rucksackhocker ist voll daß die Nähte knacken. Und viel zu viel vom Kleinkram schleppe ich doppelt oder dreifach in kleinen Täschchen/Boxen mit ans Wasser. Immerhin sind die Außentaschen/Netztaschen praktisch für Hakenlöser/Zolli/Handtuch und nen kleinen Müllbeutel.
Hatte jetzt meist eine extra Ködertasche oder einen kleinen Eimer dabei für Brot, LB, Maden, Käse und Punches...

Also da muß ich unbedingt ran. 

Beim Trotting sollte ich mich auf 2-3 Posen einschießen und das wars. Vielleicht noch was ganz feines für den flachen Nahdistanz-Swim (evtl. eigene Rute dafür - der Swim ist nicht weit weg vom möglichen Parkplatz). Die Loafer machen sich eigentlich ganz gut für die Angelei mit Brot: sind gut sichtbar, sie taugen auch für stark verwirbelte und eher flache Abschnitte. 
Schlankere Posen brauche ich am Döbelflüßchen wohl nicht (mangels Tiefe). Im ruhigen flachen Swim könnte sogar ein winziger, vorbebleiter Crystal-Waggler funktionieren oder Dibber-Style-Crystals. Da konnte ich heute wegen des recht klaren Wassers und etwas niedrigeren Pegels gut den Grund und den Köder sehen - eine aus Fischperspektive unauffällige Pose könnte da wohl nicht schaden.

Köder - also auf Brot kann ich wohl weiterhin setzen. Wobei die Konsistenz auch des teureren Sammys-Toast offenbar schwankt.
Käse ist erstmal raus, hat testweise funktioniert, kann ich „abhaken” wie auch die Kirsche im Sommer.
Käseteig werde ich wohl irgendwann mal herzustellen versuchen, falls es nicht noch einen langen Winter gibt wird das aber auf Ende 2022 verschoben.
Mit den Maden möchte ich unbedingt am Döbelflüßchen fangen. Habe heute von Hand/per Katschi wenig aber oft gefüttert. Im Gegensatz zu einigen britischenb „Yutube-Flüssen” wird hier ja aber nicht so regelmäßig und intensiv geangelt, so daß ich evtl. länger vorfüttern sollte, bevor das Angeln an sich beginnt. Also am Swim ankommen, sofort beginnen lose zu füttern, Gerät klarmachen, füttern, Kaffee trinken, füttern und erst nach ner halben Stunde oder so loslegen mit der Angelei.

Die Grundrute mit Madenkorb habe ich heute mit einem relativ kurzen Vorfach gefischt (aus Sorge um tiefschluckende Kleinfische). Vielleicht sllte ich es einfach doch mal mit einem längeren Vorfach versuchen. 

Auch das Aromatisieren der Maden wäre noch ne Option. Kurkuma und ähnliche Biowaffen hab ich ja im Haus ;-)

Bewährt hat sich zuletzt der schwere 3m-Gardner-Kescherstiel in Zusammenarbeit mit dem mittelgroßen grobmaschigen Rubber-Netz. Gerade in schärferer Strömung war das gleiche Netz am wabbeligen billigen 4m-Teleskop-Kescherstab kaum zu dirigieren.

Als Standardhaken für die Posenangelei mit Flocke ist mir momentan der 6er Gamakatsu Fine Carp am liebsten. Der ähnelt dem LS-2210, ist aber dunkel und scheint etwas stabiler zu sein. Für die Grundangelei mit Flocke ist der Fine Carp auch geeignet, da bin ich noch am Probieren. Der LS1810 als 6er ist ne gute Option, der ähnliche aber dünnere Fine Feeder auch. Der früher so oft benutzte Circle Power (auch Gamakatsu) als 6er hat den Nachteil, daß er weniger Brot faßt, da er kleiner ausfällt als die anderen 6er.
Für die Posenangelei mit Breadpunch (ruhigere Swims, kürzere Entfernung) werd ich mich auf irgendeinen 12er/14er einschießen. Der LS2210 ist in scharfer Strömung und nem guten Döbel am Limit, wie ich neulich feststellen konnte. Vielleicht sind Haken wie der Hayadingens 157 oder Kamasan B560 stabiler. Die Aufrüstung auf die schweren Eisen von Drennan (oder etwas stärkere Öhrhaken wie den B983) bleibt ja noch.

Rollen beim Trotting: mir persönlich gefallen Kapselrollen bislang am besten. Die Einhandbedienung ist super, die Schwächen der Bremsen bislang noch kein Problem. Bei den Pins nervt es sehr, die Montage nach einer langen Drift wieder einzuholen. Auf kurze Distanz kein Problem. Ne normale Statio funktioniert nach etwas Eingewöhnung auch gut, aber es gibt eben „mehr zu tun” als bei der Kapselrolle.

Bei der Rutenwahl bin ich noch unsicher - für viele Stellen ist ne 13ft-Rute ein guter Kompromiß. Kürzer geht hier und da. Länger wirds (für mich) schnell etwas unhandlich. Vielleicht sollte ich die beiden 15ft-Ruten mit anderen Rollen testen, momentan habe ich an der kräftigeren 15ft-Posenrute ne Alipin.
Und an der leichteren 15ft-Matche ne kleine Statio.

Bei der Schnur fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung. Bislang funktionierte die Drennan Float Fish ganz gut für mich. Für die Posenangelei mit Flocke ist ne „Bulk-Bebleiung” mit relativ großem Schrot (No.1 oder gar BB) dicht am Haken für mich bisher die beste Variante. 

Die vom Prof vorgeschlagene Aromatisierung der Flocke in/mit Dips hab ich aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen (Faulheit, Vergeßlichkeit) noch nicht versucht.


Sorry, ^^ das alles ging mir gerade durch den Kopf und mußte raus.
Vielleicht hat jemand ne Meinung dazu oder es mag gar hilfreich sein.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Sorry, ^^ das alles ging mir gerade durch den Kopf und mußte raus.
> Vielleicht hat jemand ne Meinung dazu oder es mag gar hilfreich sein.


Ich wollte während des Lesens sowieso schon was dazu schreiben und dann kam diese Steilvorlage. Ich mag es sehr, wenn Du/Ihr hier so intensiv reflektier(s)t. Letztendlich ist der Ükel doch eine Art Selbsthilfegruppe und aus solchen Beiträgen nehme ich fast immer etwas mit in Form von interessanten Denkansätzen oder sich ergebenden Diskussionen. Finde ich fast so spannend wie eure liebevoll beschreibenden und bebilderten Berichte vom Wasser.



geomas schrieb:


> Wobei die Konsistenz auch des teureren Sammys-Toast offenbar schwankt.


Hast Du da mal aufs Haltbarkeitsdatum geachtet? Das sollte ja immer den gleichen Abstand zum Produktionsdatum haben und dadurch auch Rückschlüsse auf die Frische des Brotes zulassen. Vielleicht ergeben sich daraus nützliche Erkenntnisse. 



geomas schrieb:


> Also am Swim ankommen, sofort beginnen lose zu füttern, Gerät klarmachen, füttern, Kaffee trinken, füttern und erst nach ner halben Stunde oder so loslegen mit der Angelei.


Gerät klarmachen, Kaffee trinken klingt so sehr nach minutenlangen Pausen. Ich würde (vielleicht war es ja aber auch so gemeint) von Anfang an die Fütterungsintervalle sehr kurz halten, so kurz wie beim Angeln selbst. Maximal ne Minute oder so. Die Fische hältst du ja durch den quasi-konstanten Strom an Maden am Platz. Wenn der schon in der Anfangsphase immer wieder für zwei/drei Minuten abreißt könnten die Fische schnell das Interesse verlieren und weiterziehen. So jedenfalls die mir geläufige Taktik beim Trotten mit Maden.

Verrätst du nochmal, von welchem Kescherstiel und welchem Netz du grade sprichst? Ich müsste auch mal aufrüsten...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> also auf jeden Fall muß ich den Kleinkram, den ich mit ans Wasser schleppe, besser organisieren.
> Der Hockerrucksack/Rucksackhocker ist voll daß die Nähte knacken. Und viel zu viel vom Kleinkram schleppe ich doppelt oder dreifach in kleinen Täschchen/Boxen mit ans Wasser. Immerhin sind die Außentaschen/Netztaschen praktisch für Hakenlöser/Zolli/Handtuch und nen kleinen Müllbeutel.
> Hatte jetzt meist eine extra Ködertasche oder einen kleinen Eimer dabei für Brot, LB, Maden, Käse und Punches...


Mal zu dem Thema Kleinteile und Transportmengen:
Es reicht erwiesenermaßen  eine Box mit kleinen klaren Polybeuteln drin (einfache Drucknaht reicht).
Da bekomme ich alles rein, für Ansitz, Posen und Gründeln, sogar die Spin-Nubsies auch noch. (Nach-)Gefüllt wird aus der großen Sammlung am Basteltisch.
Die Dinger kann man mit Kuli oder Perma-Filzer gut beschriften (der wichtige Quellenverweis!), auch farblich, auch bunte Zettel ausschneiden und reinlegen, da was draufschreiben.
Mit der Durchsichtigkeit funktioniert das gut, und ich kann auch 5 Wirbelchen sonderbarer Art im Separe' noch dabei haben, ohne dass ich das Format meiner einen Butterbrotbox sprenge. Ich habe für jeden Einsatzrucksack so eine Box standardmäßg immer drin, damit ist das auch immer dabei. Ich verliere so weniger Kleinteile am Wasser, weil da wegen dem Druckverschluss und Unterfüllung nichts rausfällt, selbst wenn die Box mal in länger zerwühltem Zustand etwas auskippt.

Seitdem passt auch die hochwichtige Tee-gefüllte Thermosflasche öfter mal in den Rucksack!


----------



## rhinefisher

Das mit vielen kleinen Beuteln finde ich ganz furchtbar.
Nicht bloß dass es etwas fummelig ist mit dem ständigen auf und zu, nein, ich hatte da auch mal ein ganz blödes Erlebniß.
Ende der 90er stand ich im Winter mal auf einer Buhne, als ein Schiff ziehmlich nah vorbeituckerte und seine Welle alles überspühlte.
Also ich ahne das Unheil, bewege mich so schnell wie möglich richtung Ufer und die Welle erwicht mich auf der Buhnenmitte und ich stehe bis zum Bauch im eiskalten Wasser. Während ich da stehe und versuche das Gleichgewicht zu wahren, kann ich beobachten wie mein Hund mitsamt dem 10m Baumstamm an den er angebunden war, den Strand hoch gespült wird, während mein Weib versucht möglichst viel Ausrüstung zu retten.
Die ganze Bucht war mit niedlichen kleinen Plastiktüten bedeckt.
Da schwammen locker 400 Mark in Tüten.
Wäre ich nicht zu sehr mit frieren und zittern beschäftigt gewesen, so hätte ich sicherlich geweint.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du angelst ja an richtig gefährlichem Wasser! 
Fast noch schlimmer als beim Eisangeln am bewegten Meer.

Das ist von mir nicht als Sortierorgie oder Flohmarkt mit allen Tüten ausbreiten gedacht ,
das ausbreiten und nachfüllen und ändern macht man zuhause im warmen Kämmerlein, nicht am Rheinuferstrande.
Im Einsatz wird alles schnell wieder verpackt und in die Tasche gesteckt, vor allem natürlich wegen der Mobilität. Man ist ja nicht zum rumknüppern am Wasser.

Insofern haben die steilen steinigen Donauufer auch mal einen Vorteil,
meines Wissens wurde da noch kein Angler von einer Riesenkahnwelle mitgerissen.

Und Gratulation zu der beherzten Frau!


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Köder - also auf Brot kann ich wohl weiterhin setzen. Wobei die Konsistenz auch des teureren Sammys-Toast offenbar schwankt.
> Käse ist erstmal raus, hat testweise funktioniert, kann ich „abhaken” wie auch die Kirsche im Sommer.
> Käseteig werde ich wohl irgendwann mal herzustellen versuchen, falls es nicht noch einen langen Winter gibt wird das aber auf Ende 2022 verschoben.
> Mit den Maden möchte ich unbedingt am Döbelflüßchen fangen. Habe heute von Hand/per Katschi wenig aber oft gefüttert. Im Gegensatz zu einigen britischenb „Yutube-Flüssen” wird hier ja aber nicht so regelmäßig und intensiv geangelt, so daß ich evtl. länger vorfüttern sollte, bevor das Angeln an sich beginnt. Also am Swim ankommen, sofort beginnen lose zu füttern, Gerät klarmachen, füttern, Kaffee trinken, füttern und erst nach ner halben Stunde oder so loslegen mit der Angelei.
> 
> Die Grundrute mit Madenkorb habe ich heute mit einem relativ kurzen Vorfach gefischt (aus Sorge um tiefschluckende Kleinfische). Vielleicht sllte ich es einfach doch mal mit einem längeren Vorfach versuchen.
> 
> Auch das Aromatisieren der Maden wäre noch ne Option. Kurkuma und ähnliche Biowaffen hab ich ja im Haus ;-


lieber geomas ,
 von mir dazu ein paar Hinweise bzgl. Köder:
- leichte Unterschiede bei Sammy habe ich auch festgestellt, die einerseits, wie Tobias85 schon hinwies, mit der Frische des Brotes zu tun haben können, aber vielleicht auch, welcher Mitarbeiter den Teig in welcher Richtung geknetet hat, Vollmond war oder welches chinesische Sternzeichen grad gültig ist. Insgesamt aber für mich am Haken die am besten geeignete Darreichungsform eines Toast/Sandwich-Laibes. 
- Maden: sicherlich ein sehr guter Attraktor der Döbelgemeinschaften im Wasser und funktioniert natürlich häufig gut (übrigens auch auf Aland, sofern vorhanden), als Ergänzung oder pur, sinkende(!) Caster, welche diese Gesellen stark motivieren können
- Bienenmaden: die größer ausfallende Alternative zu Maden, wenn der Döbel mal wieder zickig ist. Selbst erlebt, ich berichtete davon einmal vor Jahr und Tag, ein Hegeangeln an einem für seinen guten Döbelbestand bekannten Flüsschen. Auf Maden keine Bisse/Fische, aber die zufällig im Gepäck vorhandenen Bienenmaden brachte gleich bei der ersten Drift einen Döbel und im weiteren Verlauf noch einige dazu. Ein zwischenzeitlicher Versuch wieder mit Maden führte dagegen nur zu Verdruss. Also falls vorhanden, sind Bienenmaden einen Versuch wert nach meinem Empfinden….muss ich mal selber wieder probieren, Notiz im eigenen Hinterstübchen.
Insgesamt habe ich den Eindruck, dass Döbel, was die Optik betrifft, durch Weiß besonders angesprochen werden. Darüberhinaus spielen natürlich andere Faktoren wie Geruch,  usw. ebenfalls eine große Rolle, aber das war jetzt nicht meine Intention an dieser Stelle.


----------



## rhinefisher

Eigentlich braucht man doch bloß eine Hand voll Nubsies und gut isses.
Eine große Plano Schachtel langt schon fast für ne Woche Urlaub.
Schwieriger finde ich das Auswählen der Campingausrüstung - Stuhl muss unbedingt, Getränke sind notwendig, aber Nahrung ist schon zweifelhaft und einen Schirm schleppe ich fast nie mit mir rum.. .
Wenn ich früher in den Urlaub gefahren bin, habe ich nen halben Angelladen mitgeschleppt - heute nehme ich nichtmal die Hälfte mit und fange genauso.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du angelst ja an richtig gefährlichem Wasser!


Der Rhein ist nicht gefährlich - die Dummheit des Anglers schon eher..
Wirklich gefährliche Angelausflüge hab ich so einige erberlebt, aber das war dann auch eher jugendlicher Leichtsinn, so nach dem Motto "was soll mir schon passieren, ich bin ja unverwundbar"
Mal eben 70m abseilen um nah beim Schuppentier zu sein.
So etwa in der Art..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schon krass, also anscheinend kennt Fischgeilheit kaum Grenzen!
Wäre mir alles zu unbequem, kann man ja nichtmal richtig ausholen, Entspannung ist sowas nicht.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Sorry, ^^ das alles ging mir gerade durch den Kopf und mußte raus.
> Vielleicht hat jemand ne Meinung dazu oder es mag gar hilfreich sein.


Dafür ist das Board doch da, da muß ich mich Tobias anschließen


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich wollte während des Lesens sowieso schon was dazu schreiben und dann kam diese Steilvorlage. Ich mag es sehr, wenn Du/Ihr hier so intensiv reflektier(s)t. Letztendlich ist der Ükel doch eine Art Selbsthilfegruppe und aus solchen Beiträgen nehme ich fast immer etwas mit in Form von interessanten Denkansätzen oder sich ergebenden Diskussionen. Finde ich fast so spannend wie eure liebevoll beschreibenden und bebilderten Berichte vom Wasser.


Besser hätte ich das nicht sagen können  



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es reicht erwiesenermaßen  eine Box mit kleinen klaren Polybeuteln drin (einfache Drucknaht reicht).
> Da bekomme ich alles rein, für Ansitz, Posen und Gründeln, sogar die Spin-Nubsies auch noch. (Nach-)Gefüllt wird aus der großen Sammlung am Basteltisch.


Hatte ich auch mal war mir aber zuviel gefummel am Wasser und einmal hat es mir der Wind die Hälfte der Beutel am Ufer und im Wasser
verteilt mußte ich dann mit dem Kescher rausfischen.
Deswegen habe ich immer den Kleinkram in kleinen Boxen.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schon krass, also anscheinend kennt Fischgeilheit kaum Grenzen!
> Wäre mir alles zu unbequem, kann man ja nichtmal richtig ausholen, Entspannung ist sowas nicht.


Mir wäre das auch nichts allein schon die Höhe und kein richtig fester Stand und was machste wenn da ein richtig großer anbeißt 
den kriegste garnicht raus, weil irgend wann kriegste den nicht gehoben oder der Haken schlitzt aus auch ganz toll  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ein paar Nachbetrachtungen zu den Angelausflügen der letzten Zeit:
> (...)
> Sorry, ^^ das alles ging mir gerade durch den Kopf und mußte raus.
> Vielleicht hat jemand ne Meinung dazu oder es mag gar hilfreich sein.


Ja, sehr hilfreich, abseits der konkreten Abenteuer von Angeltag zu Angeltag ist das ein interessantes Gesamtbild deiner Kleinflussdöbelei. 
Ich glaube, es ist von Zeit zu Zeit sehr hilfreich den eigenen Ansatz, die Strategie und die Organisation des mitgeschleppten Gerätes zu überprüfen. 
Nur zum letzten Punkt wer kennt es nicht- jede noch so minimale, klare Ausrüstung bzw. Tacklwtasche neigt dazu, mit der Zeit Moos bzw. Ballast anzusetzen, in Gestalt von eingewanderten Tackleexperimenten, überflüssigen Nübsies oder unverhältnismässigem Nachschub: Ich hab am Wochenende beim klarieren 17! Exemplare meiner 10g Standarddropshotbleie in Tasche, Kästchen Weste etc. Gefunden, aber nur 2 7g Bleie, meine am zweithäfigsten Verwendeten Bleie. 
Oder: Mit Schrecken musste ich feststellen, daß ich bis auf ein abgebrochenen Ringlein Grippastops in meiner Nübsiebox keinerlei Ersatz mehr habe. Umgekehrt schleppte ich 2 Mitchellersatzspulen mit mir herum, obwohl ich die Rolle seit Occ Ende garnicht mehr in Gebrauch hatte.
Die Liste ließe sich fortsetzen. Darum ist eine grundüberprüfung von Zeit zu Zeit wichtig.

Hinsichtlich deiner konkreten Überlegungen kann ich wenig sagen, es geht ja um deinen Fluss und deine Methoden und Vorlieben. Ich erkenne aber wesentliche Züge deiner Überlegungen auch in meiner Angelei. Z.B. würde ich auch sagen fürs ledgern und trotten auf döbel am Flüsschen reichen Avon&Loafer völlig aus, Ein Döschen Shrotblei, dazu eine Handtellergrosse Hakenbox mit 3-4 modellen in verschiedenen Größen und eine ebenfalls kleine westentaschengrosse Box mit einer kleinen  Nübsieauswahl. Eine handvoll Dropshotbleie/Bombs und gerne einen Schnurdispenser nach Art der Flyboys für unterschiedliches Vorfachmaterial.
Passt alles in die Weste, und die Tasche ist frei für Werkzeug, Köder und (frugales) Banklife.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende beim klarieren* 17! Exemplare meiner 10g Standarddropshotbleie* in Tasche, Kästchen Weste etc. Gefunden


Kein Wunder dass du nicht mehr losgehen wolltest bzw. nicht mehr vom Fleck gekommen bist und betrübt warst ...
Ich staune über deine persistente Sammelleidenschaft, dagegen ist ein körnchensammelnd' Eichhorn oder Feldhamsti rein gar nichts.
Mal sehen ob ich das überhaupt fassen kann 

17! = Fakultät(17) = 355687428096000 oder 355'687'428'096'000 Stück, 
bei 0,010kg sind das 3556874280960kg oder 3'556'874'280,96 Tonnen. (3 Mrd)
So einen Superdupertanker zum Angeln schleppen wollen hätte ich eher Obelix als dir zugetraut.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass du nicht mehr losgehen wolltest bzw. nicht mehr vom Fleck gekommen bist und betrübt warst ...
> Ich staune über deine persistente Sammelleidenschaft, dagegen ist ein körnchensammelnd' Eichhorn oder Feldhamsti rein gar nichts.
> Mal sehen ob ich das überhaupt fassen kann
> 
> 17! = Fakultät(17) = 355687428096000 oder 355'687'428'096'000 Stück,
> bei 0,010kg sind das 3556874280960kg oder 3'556'874'280,96 Tonnen. (3 Mrd)
> So einen Superdupertanker zum Angeln schleppen hätte eher Obelix als dir zugetraut.


Naja, eben, es verteilt sich so in Tasche, täschchen und am Mann, und am Ende hat man den Salat. Darum immer mal wieder ausmisten und die Wuhling klarieren.
Ich bin sicher, daß ich demnächst kaum 10er dabei haben werde, aber ca. 23  7g Bleie. 

Könnte man bestimmt wunderbar mit ner Kurve beschreiben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du bist gewarnt, versuche bloß nicht, die 23 Bleie verteilt in deinen vielen Westentaschen in eine optimale Gebrauchsreihenfolge auszuprobieren und zu sortieren und wiederzufinden ...


----------



## Astacus74

So und gleich noch Bericht von heute ich wollte los, Angelsachen im Auto alles Startklar und dann das, nur Regen stört mich nicht aaaber
wenn da auch noch Sturm dabei ist ne da bin ich raus.






Also was machen, da es nur Schauer waren habe ich mich entschlossen einige Spots abzuklappern, leider hat die Elbe noch leichtes Hoch-
wasser was aber für einige Spots nicht verkehrt ist, ich habe mir den alten WIFO Hafen bei uns angeschaut ist zwar seit 45 außer Betrieb
und teilweise zugeschüttet aber der Wasserstand macht ihn zur Zeit attraktiv.
Außerdem hat er seit einpaar Jahren wieder einen Durchfluss von der Elbe, man hat auf der Flußauf gerichteten Seite das Buhnenfeld
etwas vertieft so strömt bei normalen und höheren Wasserständen Wasser durch den alten Hafen.

Nicht täuschen lassen von google maps die Aufnahme wurde bei Flachwasser gemacht jetzt haben wir einen ca. 1,8m höhren
Wasserstand

https://www.google.de/maps/place/29...3087ca2fab11102!8m2!3d53.1479586!4d11.0436624

Hier nun ein paar Bilder ich bin echt unschlüßig wo ich mich hinsetze eimal die Elbe, das wäre meine erste Wahl gewesen aber zuviel
Wasser





man sieht gut den Bereich vom Hafen zum Fluß, diese Stelle scheidet aus, weil noch zuviel Wasser mindestens 1,5m weniger dann klappt
das da und noch mal als Übersicht mit etwas Abstand.






Dann die Mitte ist auch gut zu beangeln nur muß der Wind passen, weil sonst hast du den ganzen Tag den liebchen Duft der Kläranlage
in der Nase...












der Blick von der Stromaufgewandten Seite des Hafensund noch eins von etwas weiter rechts wo das Wasser reinströmt






und hier der neue Durchfluss






Eigentlich alles gute Stellen wenn man die Qual der Wahl hat... 
vielleicht habt ihr auch noch eine Idee dazu, auf jedenfall wollte ich es dort am WIFO Hafen probieren
ah toll jetzt scheint die Sonne und das wo ich bald meine Kleine abholen darf  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bist gewarnt, versuche bloß nicht, die 23 Bleie verteilt in deinen vielen Westentaschen in eine optimale Gebrauchsreihenfolge auszuprobieren und zu sortieren und wiederzufinden ...


Ach quack, wenn ich einzwei in der Weste habe ists genug. Oft grabsch ich einfach in die Westentasche und montier das erstbeste Blei, was meine tastenden Finger grabbeln. Klappt ooch, und ich muss den Blick nicht vom Wasser nehmen oder unnötige Bewegungen Richtung Tasche machen.


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So und gleich noch Bericht von heute ich wollte los, Angelsachen im Auto alles Startklar und dann das, nur Regen stört mich nicht aaaber
> wenn da auch noch Sturm dabei ist ne da bin ich raus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396120
> 
> Also was machen, da es nur Schauer waren habe ich mich entschlossen einige Spots abzuklappern, leider hat die Elbe noch leichtes Hoch-
> wasser was aber für einige Spots nicht verkehrt ist, ich habe mir den alten WIFO Hafen bei uns angeschaut ist zwar seit 45 außer Betrieb
> und teilweise zugeschüttet aber der Wasserstand macht ihn zur Zeit attraktiv.
> Außerdem hat er seit einpaar Jahren wieder einen Durchfluss von der Elbe, man hat auf der Flußauf gerichteten Seite das Buhnenfeld
> etwas vertieft so strömt bei normalen und höheren Wasserständen Wasser durch den alten Hafen.
> 
> Nicht täuschen lassen von google maps die Aufnahme wurde bei Flachwasser gemacht jetzt haben wir einen ca. 1,8m höhren
> Wasserstand
> 
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/29...3087ca2fab11102!8m2!3d53.1479586!4d11.0436624
> 
> Hier nun ein paar Bilder ich bin echt unschlüßig wo ich mich hinsetze eimal die Elbe, das wäre meine erste Wahl gewesen aber zuviel
> Wasser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396121
> 
> man sieht gut den Bereich vom Hafen zum Fluß, diese Stelle scheidet aus, weil noch zuviel Wasser mindestens 1,5m weniger dann klappt
> das da und noch mal als Übersicht mit etwas Abstand.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396123
> 
> 
> Dann die Mitte ist auch gut zu beangeln nur muß der Wind passen, weil sonst hast du den ganzen Tag den liebchen Duft der Kläranlage
> in der Nase...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396124
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396125
> 
> 
> der Blick von der Stromaufgewandten Seite des Hafensund noch eins von etwas weiter rechts wo das Wasser reinströmt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396126
> 
> 
> und hier der neue Durchfluss
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396127
> 
> 
> Eigentlich alles gute Stellen wenn man die Qual der Wahl hat...
> vielleicht habt ihr auch noch eine Idee dazu, auf jedenfall wollte ich es dort am WIFO Hafen probieren
> ah toll jetzt scheint die Sonne wo baldmeine Kleine abholen darf
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Oh je, es kommt immer anders als man denkt, aber du kommst schon noch ans Wasser.
Ich würd mich an die Stelle auf dem letzten Bild hocken


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh je, es kommt immer anders als man denkt, aber du kommst schon noch ans Wasser.


Ich wär aber gern heute los naja morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


Gruß Frank


----------



## MS aus G

Ihr seid ja mal wieder fleißig!!!

Allen ein dickes, dickes Petri und an die Lazarettfraktion, gute Besserung in alle Richtungen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> vielleicht habt ihr auch noch eine Idee dazu,


Nimm den Auslauf der Klähranlage.
So 10-20m Stromab.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mir wäre das auch nichts allein schon die Höhe und kein richtig fester Stand und was machste wenn da ein richtig großer anbeißt
> den kriegste garnicht raus, weil irgend wann kriegste den nicht gehoben oder der Haken schlitzt aus auch ganz toll


Ach, so schlimm ist das jetzt auch nicht.
Schonmal Portugiesen beim Rock Fishing beobachtet?
Die stehen mit 6m Knüppeln 100m über dem Meer und kurbeln auch alles rauf.
Ok - natürlich sterben auch jedes Jahr ein..zwei...drei Dutzend Menschen dabei.
Aber trotzdem haben alle ihren Spaß...


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nimm den Auslauf der Klähranlage.
> So 10-20m Stromab.. .


Da ist noch zuviel Wasser 1,5m weniger dann gehts



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ok - natürlich sterben auch jedes Jahr ein..zwei...drei Dutzend Menschen dabei.
> Aber trotzdem haben alle ihren Spaß...


Na dann gehts doch...



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Andere Mentalität...


----------



## Tobias85

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das mit vielen kleinen Beuteln finde ich ganz furchtbar.


Ich auch, da muss man erstmal zwischen all den gleich aussehenden Beuteln den Richtigen finden und dann diese nervigen Zip-Verschlüsse...neee.

Ich organisiere auch um. Meine Box für nen typischen Döbel- oder Pickeransitz sieht bisher meist in etwa so aus, immer in leicht variierender Bestückung:





Im Großen und Ganzen noch ok, aber trotzdem muss ich immer ein bisschen wühlen, weil das, was ich grade brauche, grundsätzlich unter den anderen Sachen liegt. Außerdem ist sone offen rumliegende Brotdose recht anfällig gegen umwerfen und verschütten. Heute kam ne kleine Ali-Box hier an, von der ich soweit ganz angetan bin. In die großen Fächer passen schräg reingelegt sogar meine 10g Dropshop-Bleie rein, ne kleine Auswahl an Haken, Perlen, Mini-Knickis sowieso. Viel mehr braucht es darin auch gar nicht. Posen, Hakenlöser und Stift sollen in ein noch zu organisierendes Etui und dann kanns auch schon wohlsortiert losgehen.


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 schrieb:


> vielleicht habt ihr auch noch eine Idee dazu, auf jedenfall wollte ich es dort am WIFO Hafen probieren
> 
> Gruß Frank





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würd mich an die Stelle auf dem letzten Bild hocken


Den Gedanken von Minimax hatte ich auch und ich würde dort meine Köder in dem gekennzeichneten Bereich plazieren oder besser noch immer wieder durchtreiben lassen:


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich auch, da muss man erstmal zwischen all den gleich aussehenden Beuteln den Richtigen finden und dann diese nervigen Zip-Verschlüsse...neee.
> 
> Ich organisiere auch um. Meine Box für nen typischen Döbel- oder Pickeransitz sieht bisher meist in etwa so aus, immer in leicht variierender Bestückung:
> Anhang anzeigen 396135
> 
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen noch ok, aber trotzdem muss ich immer ein bisschen wühlen, weil das, was ich grade brauche, grundsätzlich unter den anderen Sachen liegt. Außerdem ist sone offen rumliegende Brotdose recht anfällig gegen umwerfen und verschütten. Heute kam ne kleine Ali-Box hier an, von der ich soweit ganz angetan bin. In die großen Fächer passen schräg reingelegt sogar meine 10g Dropshop-Bleie rein, ne kleine Auswahl an Haken, Perlen, Mini-Knickis sowieso. Viel mehr braucht es darin auch gar nicht. Posen, Hakenlöser und Stift sollen in ein noch zu organisierendes Etui und dann kanns auch schon wohlsortiert losgehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396136


Bruder im Geischte! Insbesondere Boxen nach Art des unteren Photos sind Gold wert (man achte aber darauf, dss jedes Fächlein einen separaten Deckel hat).
So organisiere ich meine Haken und Nübsies seit Jahr und Tag: hier Haken, Nübsies und Vorfach/Paternostermaterial aus meiner Weste:


----------



## Niklas32

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Heute kam ne kleine Ali-Box hier an, von der ich soweit ganz angetan bin. In die großen Fächer passen schräg reingelegt sogar meine 10g Dropshop-Bleie rein, ne kleine Auswahl an Haken, Perlen, Mini-Knickis sowieso. Viel mehr braucht es darin auch gar nicht. Posen, Hakenlöser und Stift sollen in ein noch zu organisierendes Etui und dann kanns auch schon wohlsortiert losgehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396136


Diese Box benutze ich auch für meinen Karpfenkram. Sowas wie Haken und Wirbel passen da echt super rein. Hält bei meiner auch echt alles super zusammen und geht nicht auf. Das war zuerst meine Sorge.


----------



## Tricast

Jason : Wir drücken beide Daumen für Deinen Sprössling dass es mit dem Sprunggelenk wieder wird. Und mit Deinem Schnupfen wird das schon wieder bei guter Pflege.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Kleiner Tip; es ist garnicht soo clever, 12er und 14er in einem Fach zu lagern - man kommt besser zurecht wenn die Größen etwas weiter auseinander liegen, so z.B. zu den 12ern die 6er packen, dann sieht man das viel besser.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip; es ist garnicht soo clever, 12er und 14er in einem Fach zu lagern - man kommt besser zurecht wenn die Größen etwas weiter auseinander liegen, so z.B. zu den 12ern die 6er packen, dann sieht man das viel besser.


So hatte ich das auch ursprünglich geordnet, jeweils um eine Grösse versetzt.
Für meinen Haupt-Döbelhaken Ls2210er zb. Habe ich ein Fach für 4er, meine Standardgröße und eins für 2er und 6er.
Die Kamasan B-Dingens als selten gebrauchte Haken habe ich alle in einem Fach. Da muss man dann den richtigen aus der Handfläche pfriemeln.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Da muss man dann den richtigen aus der Handfläche pfriemeln.


Oder kräftig mit dem Finger im Fach rumstochern irgendeiner wird schon hängenbleiben brauchst nur noch aus dem 
Finger pfriemeln und das gute die fallen dann auch nicht runter  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Skott

Jason 
Alles Gute für deinen Filius, lieber Peter und für dein Näschen natürlich auch...


----------



## Tobias85

Auf die Idee, mehrere Größen in ein Fach zu werfen, bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen, guter Hinweis.


----------



## Slappy

Hier ist ja als und als was los. 
Da ich mir nicht immer alles merken kann, ein allgemeines Petri an alle die am Wasser waren!!! 

Ordnung muss sein. 
Ich habe ebenfalls solche Aufklappnubsiboxen als auch eine flache Variante. 
Die ganz flache hat unten drunter sogar Magnete, die allerdings zu schwach sind.... 









#Posenaufbewahrung
Sagt mal liebe Brüder und liebe Susanne. 
Ganz oft sieht man Posen in einer Holzkiste. 
Der Schaum Stoff soll aber wie ich hier gelesen habe den Lack angreifen. 
Gibt es da keine Alternative? Hat schon mal jemand Silikon oder einen weichen Kunststoff getestet als Fixierung?


----------



## Iovat

Minimax schrieb:


> Bruder im Geischte! Insbesondere Boxen nach Art des unteren Photos sind Gold wert (man achte aber darauf, dss jedes Fächlein einen separaten Deckel hat).
> So organisiere ich meine Haken und Nübsies seit Jahr und Tag: hier Haken, Nübsies und Vorfach/Paternostermaterial aus meiner Weste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396148


Huhu zusammen!

Das ist mal eine genialer Vorfachdispenser! Kannte ich noch nicht - daher vielen Dank für's zeigen.
Eine Frage dazu: die Box hat ja 8cm Seitenlänge, ergo sind die Spulen ja doch recht klein - wirkt sich das nachteilig auf das Vorfach aus, bzw kringelt sich das Vorfach?

Allen Hartgesottenen: Erst mal dickes Petri an die erfolgreichen Fänger der letzten Tage! Ich finde es wirklich beachtlich, daß Ihr bei diesem Schmuddelwetter und diesen Temperaturen loszieht...und auch noch fangt! Da ziehe ich meinen Hut vor. Würde ich nicht berufsbedingt jeden Tag bei Wind und Wetter draußen stehen, dann würde ich auch eventuell los....aber nur eventuell. So warte ich lieber auf zumindest halbwegs trockenes Wetter, 8-10 Grad und labe mich zwischenzeitlich an euren Fangberichten!

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## MS aus G

Naja, heute war es in G aber mal so richtig uzzelich, so das ich mich schonmal etwas mit den guten alten Rollen beschäftigt habe, gab mal etwas neue Schnur und auch etwas öliges!!! 






Jetzt kann es Frühjahr werden, vorher komme die "guten" Stücke leider nicht zum Einsatz!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Skipa

Servus miteinander,

erstmal gute Besserung an alle kränkelnden, Petri an alle Fänger und vernünftig an alle daheim gebliebenen.

Ich war unvernünftig und bin heute trotz Windböen bis zu gefühlten 100 km/h, eisiger Temperaturen und latenter Schneegefahr doch fischen gegangen. Ungefischte Neuanschaffungen und ein relativ neues Betätigungsfeld sind wohl natürliche Feinde eines gemütlichen Couch Nachmittags.Noch den Termin um 12 erledigt und dann ging es die 60 km zum unbekannten Wasser.

Dort angekommen entschied ich mich den Stuhl erst gar nicht auszupacken. Angesichts des fröhlich vor sich hin blasenden Nordwestwindes nahm ich direkt die dickste Pose  die ich dabei hatte. An zwei Punkten verbleit, nen Fleischwürfel dran und ab ging die Reise. 
Von Wind und Strömung beschleunigt schoss die Pose an mir vorbei nur der Schnurbogen war schneller. Von Kontrolle keine Spur.
Aber das wurde langsam besser, der Wind wechselte in den Norden und die Driften etwas langsamer, allerdings auf Kosten der Wurfweite. „Komischerweise“ flogen die Frühstücksfleischwürfel weiter wie meine Montage, zwei Bahnen mit demselben Köder zu fischen war immerhin schon ein Erfolgserlebnis!

Mal kurz zu dem Fluss, ich schätze das er eher Badewannenmäßig strukturiert ist mit so ca 1,5-2 Meter Tiefe. Sehr klares Wasser, ich konnte in der Mitte noch die Krautfelder erkennen. Keine Kehrwasser, aber zumindest ein paar Bacheinmündungen.

Jedenfalls machte ich Meter, unterbrochen von Teepausen und der Wind wechselte langsam in den Osten. Saukalt kann ich Euch sagen, allerdings hatte es den Vorteil das die Wellen jetzt gegen die Strömung liefen und die Driften meiner Pose echt gewollt aussah.  

Und da kam es zum ersten Biss den och versemmelt habe, man könnte es auch indirektes anfüttern nennen. Drift zwei mit dem gleichen Ergebnis aber dann hing der Fisch. Die Silstar machte einen schönen Halbkreis, lies aber noch gut Reserven im Rückgrat erahnen, und es dauerte nicht lange bis ein 42er Aitel in den Kescher glitt.
Fazit dabei ist mit Eurem Fachwissen und meinem Glück krieg ich auch nen Zielfisch gefangen. Zufrieden habe ich dann noch auf der Bank einen Tee getrunken und habe dann eingepackt.

Mit der Rute habe ich glaube ich einen wirklich guten Kauf gemacht, der Blank ist meiner Meinung nach recht schnell und in der Spitze parabolisch ohne zu wabblig zu sein,dem Rückgrat trau och auch einen 6 Pfund Karpfen zu, drüber hinaus müsste man probieren. Ich denke aufgrund der Länge ist Sie eher was für den stationären Ansitz, im Gebüsch macht es nämlich weniger Spaß.

Und ich beschäftige mich mal damit wie ich Bilder in den Text einfügen kann. Leider ist das Fischbild sehr bescheiden, aufgrund des Wetters wollte ich nicht viel Zeit mit fotografieren verbringen.

Petri

Jürgen


----------



## Skott

PETRI Jürgen und danke für deinen verbissenen, eisigen Einsatz, den Bericht und die Bilder...


----------



## rhinefisher

Skipa schrieb:


> Ich war unvernünftig und bin heute trotz Windböen bis zu gefühlten 100 km/h, eisiger Temperaturen und latenter Schneegefahr doch fischen gegangen.


Who dares wins!
Dickes Petri zu dem hart erarbeiteten D-fisch..


----------



## rhinefisher

Schon irgendwie sehr beeindruckend; egal wie mies die Bedingungen auch sind - irgendeiner hier hält die Flagge hoch...


----------



## Mikesch

Skipa schrieb:


> ...
> Mal kurz zu dem Fluss, ich schätze das er eher Badewannenmäßig strukturiert ist mit so ca 1,5-2 Meter Tiefe. Sehr klares Wasser, ich konnte in der Mitte noch die Krautfelder erkennen. Keine Kehrwasser, aber zumindest ein paar Bacheinmündungen.
> ...


Servus,
täusche dich nicht, es gibt genug Rinnen und Löcher im Grund.
Ich kenne zwar nicht die Strecke von Seebruck bis zur Eichgruber Rohrwiese aber dafür die folgenden Km bis zum Wehr in Truchtlaching, sehr abwechslungsreiche Tiefen- u. Strömungsverhältnisse.

Petri allen Fängern und alles Gute den Kranken u. Genesenden.

Ich werde die Saison wohl erst in 4 - 8 Wochen beginnen.
Gründe:
- Wasser zu kalt
- Wind zu stark
- Regen zu stark
- Es schneit
- Keine Zeit
- Schmuddelwetter
- Arbeit
- Angelgerät nicht sortiert
- ...
- ...


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an Jürgen - super, daß es mit der Entschneiderung der Rute geklappt hat und dann mit so nem schönen Döbel!
Und gleich noch ne Frage, Skipa - welche Würfelgröße hast Du geschnitten (so in etwa)? Und hast Du das Frühstücksfleisch aromatisiert oder irgendwie behandelt oder direkt „pur aus der Dose” genutzt?


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würd mich an die Stelle auf dem letzten Bild hocken





Skott schrieb:


> Den Gedanken von @Minimax hatte ich auch und ich würde dort meine Köder in dem gekennzeichneten Bereich plazieren oder besser noch immer wieder durchtreiben lassen:


Der Bereich ist etwas flacher ich müßte erst loten aber so ca. 50cm aber die Ecke auf den letzten 3 Bildern wird es wohl werden, dort wo der 
große Betonklotz/Eisabweiser ist, im Hafen müßten so um die 2,5m - 3m sein, wo das Wasser durchströmt gibt es eine Kante (altes Ufer)
viele Möglichkeiten wo der Fisch stehen kann.
Das beste meine Frau bringt die Kleine in die Krippe ich dreh morgen früh noch ne Runde mit den Jungs (Dackel) und dann geht es los
Der Plan steht nu müßen nur noch die Fische mitspielen.
Was meint ihr sollte ich ein wenig anfüttern???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Skipa

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an Jürgen - super, daß es mit der Entschneiderung der Rute geklappt hat und dann mit so nem schönen Döbel!
> Und gleich noch ne Frage, Skipa - welche Würfelgröße hast Du geschnitten (so in etwa)? Und hast Du das Frühstücksfleisch aromatisiert oder irgendwie behandelt oder direkt „pur aus der Dose” genutzt?


Servus,

die waren so zwischen 1 und 1,5 cm groß. 
Und einfach pur angeködert ohne alles. Will erstmal pur anfangen, dann kann ich später besser einschätzen was Veränderungen bringen.


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Der Bereich ist etwas flacher ich müßte erst loten aber so ca. 50cm aber die Ecke auf den letzten 3 Bildern wird es wohl werden, dort wo der
> große Betonklotz/Eisabweiser ist, im Hafen müßten so um die 2,5m - 3m sein, wo das Wasser durchströmt gibt es eine Kante (altes Ufer)
> viele Möglichkeiten wo der Fisch stehen kann.
> Das beste meine Frau bringt die Kleine in die Krippe ich dreh morgen früh noch ne Runde mit den Jungs (Dackel) und dann geht es los
> Der Plan steht nu müßen nur noch die Fische mitspielen.
> Was meint ihr sollte ich ein wenig anfüttern???
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Bei nochmaligen Nachdenken würde ich aber zu Bedenken geben, daß die von mir und Skott empfohlene Stelle zwar am strukturreichsten und schönsten aussieht- aber leider auch eher flach: vielleicht stehen die Fische bzw. sammeln sie sich jetzt im Winter an den ruhigsten und v.A. tiefsten Stellen?

Skipa Petri, nach Mass: Neues Gewässer und bäng on Zielfisch-Klasse gemacht! Ich freu mich auch sehr über positive Tulip-Berichte, das bestärkt meinen manchmal schwankenden Glauben, gerade wenn's sozusagen die Ersteinführung des Köders war.

@Lovat: kringelt schon, aber das ist kein Problem, einfach stramm durch die Finger ziehen und dann ist die Schnur glatt. Aber dieser Dispenser ist zwar flach und fasst 8 Spulen ich kann ihn aber trotzdem nicht empfehlen, ständig gerät die Schnur ins Gehäuse, oder die Spulen blockieren. Ein tadelloser, aber leider auch sehr sperrigen und unverschämt teurer Dispenser ist das System von Stroft in der 3er oder 5er Ausführung.


----------



## Astacus74

MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja, heute war es in G aber mal so richtig uzzelich, so das ich mich schonmal etwas mit den guten alten Rollen beschäftigt habe, gab mal etwas neue Schnur und auch etwas öliges!!!


Was für schöne Ruten und erst die Patina vom Kork so muß ein Rutengriff aussehen und die Rollen sehen fast aus wie frisch aus dem 
Laden, da kann man nur sagen Wunderschön.



Skipa schrieb:


> Und da kam es zum ersten Biss den och versemmelt habe, man könnte es auch indirektes anfüttern nennen. Drift zwei mit dem gleichen Ergebnis aber dann hing der Fisch. Die Silstar machte einen schönen Halbkreis, lies aber noch gut Reserven im Rückgrat erahnen, und es dauerte nicht lange bis ein 42er Aitel in den Kescher glitt.
> Fazit dabei ist mit Eurem Fachwissen und meinem Glück krieg ich auch nen Zielfisch gefangen. Zufrieden habe ich dann noch auf der Bank einen Tee getrunken und habe dann eingepackt.
> 
> Mit der Rute habe ich glaube ich einen wirklich guten Kauf gemacht, der Blank ist meiner Meinung nach recht schnell und in der Spitze parabolisch ohne zu wabblig zu sein,dem Rückgrat trau och auch einen 6 Pfund Karpfen zu, drüber hinaus müsste man probieren. Ich denke aufgrund der Länge ist Sie eher was für den stationären Ansitz, im Gebüsch macht es nämlich weniger Spaß.


Petri Heil zu deinem Aitel schön entschneidert und die Ruten stielecht eingeweiht schönes Stöckchen und danke für den Bericht.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Skipa schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die waren so zwischen 1 und 1,5 cm groß.
> Und einfach pur angeködert ohne alles. Will erstmal pur anfangen, dann kann ich später besser einschätzen was Veränderungen bringen.


Zumindest bei meinen Johnnies ist Currytulip wesentlich beliebter als ungeflavourter.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei nochmaligen Nachdenken würde ich aber zu Bedenken geben, daß die von mir und @Skott empfohlene Stelle zwar am strukturreichsten und schönsten aussieht- aber leider auch eher flach: vielleicht stehen die Fische bzw. sammeln sie sich jetzt im Winter an den ruhigsten und v.A. tiefsten Stellen?


Das ist auch mein Gedanke ich werde aber trotzdem auch im flachen fischen man weiß ja nicht wer sich da wo aufhält auf Friedfisch
habe ich im Wifo Hafen noch nicht gefischt Elbe war bisher immer Raubfischstrecke  oder halt schnell mal nen Köfi gefischt.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Finke20

Petri in die Runde und schön das es einige mutige ans Wasser geschafft haben .
Ich wollte heute auch dazu gehören und habe das nötigste zusammen gesucht und ab ging die fahrt.
Am Gewässer angekommen, habe ich die Ruten im Auto gelassen. Der Wind stand doch sehr ungünstig.
Neue Stelle angefahren und auch dort sind die Bedingungen alles andere als optimal.





Also wieder nach Hause gefahren und mit meiner besseren Hälfte einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang gemacht.
Dieses ist auch sehr schön gewesen.


----------



## Astacus74

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde und schön das es einige mutige ans Wasser geschafft haben .
> Ich wollte heute auch dazu gehören und habe das nötigste zusammen gesucht und ab ging die fahrt.
> Am Gewässer angekommen, habe ich die Ruten im Auto gelassen. Der Wind stand doch sehr ungünstig.
> Neue Stelle angefahren und auch dort sind die Bedingungen alles andere als optimal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wieder nach Hause gefahren und mit meiner besseren Hälfte einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang gemacht.
> Dieses ist auch sehr schön gewesen.


Na das sieht ja recht fischig aus bei dir ich, kann dich verstehen der Wind war heute ganz schön am pusten, hatte bei dir trotzdem was
gutes deine Frau hat sich bestimmt gefreut 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja, heute war es in G aber mal so richtig uzzelich, so das ich mich schonmal etwas mit den guten alten Rollen beschäftigt habe, gab mal etwas neue Schnur und auch etwas öliges!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396171
> 
> 
> Jetzt kann es Frühjahr werden, vorher komme die "guten" Stücke leider nicht zum Einsatz!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Das sind wirklich wunderschöne Oldie Combos, Astacus74 hat ganz recht. kannst Du was zu den tollen Glasruten sagen?

Das wäre ja schon nochmal ein Wunsch von mir, so ein passendes Oldie Pärchen fürs nächtliche Grundangeln- dann müssten die Ruten aber auch gleich sein und genauso schön wie die beiden gezeigten.


----------



## Jason

MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja, heute war es in G aber mal so richtig uzzelich, so das ich mich schonmal etwas mit den guten alten Rollen beschäftigt habe, gab mal etwas neue Schnur und auch etwas öliges!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396171
> 
> 
> Jetzt kann es Frühjahr werden, vorher komme die "guten" Stücke leider nicht zum Einsatz!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Du hast Geschmack, das muss ich wirklich sagen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für die vielen Beiträge zu meiner „Nachbetrachtung”.

Erstmal ist es gut zu wissen, daß ich angel-taktisch wohl nicht ganz auf einsamer Flur stehe, was die Kleinflußdöbelei angeht.
Und offenbar auch nicht der einzige Ükel mit einem „Ungleichgewicht”  bei der Tacklesortierung bin.





Das hier, plus Inhalt der Seitentaschen und Kleinkram in Klamotten und der Ködertasche,
hatte ich gestern im Rucksack - ach ja, ne kleine Thermoskanne Kaffee auch noch.

Habe jetzt hin und herüberlegt und werde versuchen, allen Kleinkram in ne Korumbox zu packen.
Zusätzlich wären nur Zolli, Lösezange/Arterienklemme, Knüppel (vorgeschrieben!!!), Papiere, Futter für die Fische und mich, Handtücher, kleine Kameratasche (auf dem Wimmelbild das Neoprenteil eher unten/rechts) einzupacken. Das würde für den Innenraum des Rucksackhocker eine enorme Entlastung bedeuten.
Für Köder (und Sachen wie Hakenlöser, Handtuch, Ködernadel) habe ich zuletzt einen kleinen Eimer oder so ne runde Ködertasche wie von Drennan oder Korum benutzt - hat sich bewährt.





Den Ausschlag gegeben hat die Entdeckung, daß eine (relativ große) Dinsmores-Box exakt unten vorne rein paßt und mittig angeordnet auch „fest sitzt”.
Das kann kein Zufall sein, vermutlich haben die Korum-Designer damals tatsächlich nachgedacht.
Über die unterste Ladung (also Bleischrot und zwei Hakenboxen) paßt noch ein Vorfach-Wickelbrett („Rig-Board” - vorhanden).
Hinter den vorderen Bereich könnten Posen gelagert werden und in der Länge abgeschottet noch Futterkörbe oder Grundbleie/DS-Bleie.
Und auch für ein paar Haken in Tüten wäre noch Platz, 2-3 Spulen Vorfachmaterial passen auch.
Ich werde das so beim nächsten Trip zu den Döbeln mal probieren.
Damit hätte ich die Bereiche Posen- und leichte Grundangelei auf Döbel&Co. hoffentlich abgedeckt.



Klar, für andere Angelbereiche müßte umgepackt werden.



Für den kurzen Trip mit der Picker zum Fluß nebenan soll nochmal deutlich abgespeckt werden.
Ne Weile habe ich ja ultrasimpel geledgert, da reichte tatsächlich eine Meiho-VS-318-Box wie die rechts auf dem Foto:





(kurz nachdem dieses Foto entstand bin ich zu DS-Stabbleien gewechselt, die passen natürlich auch prima in die Box).
Mittlerweile kämen noch kleine Futterkörbe dazu, die passen nicht mehr in die handliche Box.
Die Boxen links gehören zu jenen Modellen, die mir regelmäßig sie Seitentaschen und Tiefen der Angeltaschen/Rucksäcke „vollmachen”.
Also die sollen aus dem Bereich der Friedfischerei verdammt werden.

Mal sehen, wie sich das so macht.

Probiert werden sollen an einem eher flachen und ruhigen Swim im Döbelflüßchen Posen wie diese:





Speziell von den vorbebleiten Miniwagglern verspreche ich mir viel.

Tobias85 - habe eben mal den Gardner Kescherstiel grob vermessen: er ist zusammengeschoben knapp 1,70m lang und auseinandergezogen knapp 3m.
Er ist wirklich schwer (schwerer als das Kataloggewicht, ich hatte ihn mal gewogen) und der Längenverstellmechanismus ist unhandlich. Aber er macht von allen bislang benutzten Kescherstäben den mit Abstand stabilsten Eindruck.
Stephan/„Wümme” hat/hatte ihn glaube ich auch und beklagte das Gewicht, wenn ich nicht irre.
Wichtig ist ein nicht zu feinmaschiges Keschernetz (hab ich versucht, ist ne Qual), weil sonst der Druck des Wassers zu viel für eine praktikable Handhabung im Fluß ist. Für die Döbelei benutze ich einen Greys Rubber Free Flow Spoon, der hat sich bewährt. Die Greys-Kescher scheinen mir größer auszufallen als angegeben. Ich habe zwei grobmaschige dieser Sorte und der jetzt benutzte „kleine” ist wohl das 18in-Modell, aber innen etwa 50cm =20in) lang. Das nächstgrößere Modell liegt bereit für eventuelle Einsätze auf Schleien und Karpfen.
Das feinmaschige 14in-Modell ist super für die Angelei auf Plötz und so im ruhigeren Wasser.

Soweit erstmal, muß meine Gedanken sortieren.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Beiträge zu meiner „Nachbetrachtung”.
> 
> Erstmal ist es gut zu wissen, daß ich angel-taktisch wohl nicht ganz auf einsamer Flur stehe, was die Kleinflußdöbelei angeht.
> Und offenbar auch nicht der einzige Ükel mit einem „Ungleichgewicht”  bei der Tacklesortierung bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das hier, plus Inhalt der Seitentaschen und Kleinkram in Klamotten und der Ködertasche,
> hatte ich gestern im Rucksack - ach ja, ne kleine Thermoskanne Kaffee auch noch.
> 
> Habe jetzt hin und herüberlegt und werde versuchen, allen Kleinkram in ne Korumbox zu packen.
> Zusätzlich wären nur Zolli, Lösezange/Arterienklemme, Knüppel (vorgeschrieben!!!), Papiere, Futter für die Fische und mich, Handtücher, kleine Kameratasche (auf dem Wimmelbild das Neoprenteil eher unten/rechts) einzupacken. Das würde für den Innenraum des Rucksackhocker eine enorme Entlastung bedeuten.
> Für Köder (und Sachen wie Hakenlöser, Handtuch, Ködernadel) habe ich zuletzt einen kleinen Eimer oder so ne runde Ködertasche wie von Drennan oder Korum benutzt - hat sich bewährt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den Ausschlag gegeben hat die Entdeckung, daß eine (relativ große) Dinsmores-Box exakt unten vorne rein paßt und mittig angeordnet auch „fest sitzt”.
> Das kann kein Zufall sein, vermutlich haben die Korum-Designer damals tatsächlich nachgedacht.
> Über die unterste Ladung (also Bleischrot und zwei Hakenboxen) paßt noch ein Vorfach-Wickelbrett („Rig-Board” - vorhanden).
> Hinter den vorderen Bereich könnten Posen gelagert werden und in der Länge abgeschottet noch Futterkörbe oder Grundbleie/DS-Bleie.
> Und auch für ein paar Haken in Tüten wäre noch Platz, 2-3 Spulen Vorfachmaterial passen auch.
> Ich werde das so beim nächsten Trip zu den Döbeln mal probieren.
> Damit hätte ich die Bereiche Posen- und leichte Grundangelei auf Döbel&Co. hoffentlich abgedeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> Klar, für andere Angelbereiche müßte umgepackt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Für den kurzen Trip mit der Picker zum Fluß nebenan soll nochmal deutlich abgespeckt werden.
> Ne Weile habe ich ja ultrasimpel geledgert, da reichte tatsächlich eine Meiho-VS-318-Box wie die rechts auf dem Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kurz nachdem dieses Foto entstand bin ich zu DS-Stabbleien gewechselt, die passen natürlich auch prima in die Box).
> Mittlerweile kämen noch kleine Futterkörbe dazu, die passen nicht mehr in die handliche Box.
> Die Boxen links gehören zu jenen Modellen, die mir regelmäßig sie Seitentaschen und Tiefen der Angeltaschen/Rucksäcke „vollmachen”.
> Also die sollen aus dem Bereich der Friedfischerei verdammt werden.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie sich das so macht.
> 
> Probiert werden sollen an einem eher flachen und ruhigen Swim im Döbelflüßchen Posen wie diese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speziell von den vorbebleiten Miniwagglern verspreche ich mir viel.
> 
> Tobias85 - habe eben mal den Gardner Kescherstiel grob vermessen: er ist zusammengeschoben knapp 1,70m lang und auseinandergezogen knapp 3m.
> Er ist wirklich schwer (schwerer als das Kataloggewicht, ich hatte ihn mal gewogen) und der Längenverstellmechanismus ist unhandlich. Aber er macht von allen bislang benutzten Kescherstäben den mit Abstand stabilsten Eindruck.
> Stephan/„Wümme” hat/hatte ihn glaube ich auch und beklagte das Gewicht, wenn ich nicht irre.
> Wichtig ist ein nicht zu feinmaschiges Keschernetz (hab ich versucht, ist ne Qual), weil sonst der Druck des Wassers zu viel für eine praktikable Handhabung im Fluß ist. Für die Döbelei benutze ich einen Greys Rubber Free Flow Spoon, der hat sich bewährt. Die Greys-Kescher scheinen mir größer auszufallen als angegeben. Ich habe zwei grobmaschige dieser Sorte und der jetzt benutzte „kleine” ist wohl das 18in-Modell, aber innen etwa 50cm =20in) lang. Das nächstgrößere Modell liegt bereit für eventuelle Einsätze auf Schleien und Karpfen.
> Das feinmaschige 14in-Modell ist super für die Angelei auf Plötz und so im ruhigeren Wasser.
> 
> Soweit erstmal, muß meine Gedanken sortieren.


Ach Du meine Güte, lieber Freund!
Was ist denn das für ein Zirkus- Die Kleinflussdöbelei ist doch eine ganz primitive (in bestem sinne) Sache, eine Lausbubenangelei. Sie gewinnt ihren Reiz aus Chance und Gelegenheit, und dem kundigen Auge des Pirschenden. Cartier-Bresson, nicht Ansel Adams.

Ich glaube, das berühmte und oft leichtsinnig von Außenstehenden gebrauchte Wort vom "Mut zur Lücke" darf man hier unter uns Praktikern für diese auf Gewässertyp und Spezies begrenzte Angelei doch mal in Erinnerung rufen.

Mit Liebe und Respekt, versuche einmal aus Spass am Grünen Tisch ein Kleinflussdöbelkit zusammenzustellen unter folgender Maßgabe, nur als Experiment:




Was da nicht reinpasst, brauchst Du nicht, ich garantiere es Dir. Wenn Du die Johnnies gefunden hast- und Du findest sie selbst in diesen Zeiten mit bewundernswerter Präzision- dann sind all die Taschen, Täschchen, Kästchen nur Ballast und Entscheidungshemmnisse.
Hg
Minimax

Jeder an Kram (und Pouches) gesparte kubikcentimeter ist einer mehr für Tee, Würstchen, absondrliche Köder oder in Deinem Fall einer Festbrennweite.


----------



## geomas

Ja, lieber Minimax, ich war nur ehrlich und wollte zeigen, wo das Problem liegt. 
Immer kurz vor dem Start schießt es mir in den Kopf: „Oh Mist, hast Du die 6er Fine Feeder... eingepackt?!” und schon wandert die nächste Box in den Rucksackhocker. Einige Hakenmodelle hatte ich in diversen der Täschchen/Boxen verteilt, Posen, Bleie und Werkzeug wie Looptyer ebenfalls.
Daß es nicht viel braucht für die Kleinflußdöbelei ist mir durchaus bewußt.

Ich habe eben schon mal rumprobiert, vielleicht nehme ich die Softtasche, vielleicht die etwas sperrigere Korumbox.
Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Morgen ist vielleicht ein Kurzansitz am Fluß nebenan ddrin (leichtestes Besteck!!) und dann sicher die Woche noch ein Trip zu den Döbeln.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> @Tobias85 - habe eben mal den Gardner Kescherstiel grob vermessen: er ist zusammengeschoben knapp 1,70m lang und auseinandergezogen knapp 3m.
> Er ist wirklich schwer (schwerer als das Kataloggewicht, ich hatte ihn mal gewogen) und der Längenverstellmechanismus ist unhandlich. Aber er macht von allen bislang benutzten Kescherstäben den mit Abstand stabilsten Eindruck.
> Stephan/„Wümme” hat/hatte ihn glaube ich auch und beklagte das Gewicht, wenn ich nicht irre.
> Wichtig ist ein nicht zu feinmaschiges Keschernetz (hab ich versucht, ist ne Qual), weil sonst der Druck des Wassers zu viel für eine praktikable Handhabung im Fluß ist. Für die Döbelei benutze ich einen Greys Rubber Free Flow Spoon, der hat sich bewährt. Die Greys-Kescher scheinen mir größer auszufallen als angegeben. Ich habe zwei grobmaschige dieser Sorte und der jetzt benutzte „kleine” ist wohl das 18in-Modell, aber innen etwa 50cm =20in) lang. Das nächstgrößere Modell liegt bereit für eventuelle Einsätze auf Schleien und Karpfen.
> Das feinmaschige 14in-Modell ist super für die Angelei auf Plötz und so im ruhigeren Wasser.


Vielen Dank Georg. 1,70m Transportmaß und schwer ist leider genau das Gegenteil von dem, was ich an der Leine mit den langen Fußmärschen brauchen kann. Dann heißt es wohl weitersuchen. Die von dir angesprochenen Greys-Netze habe ich schon in vielfältigen Varianten und Größen beim Händler in Hannover ausgemacht, ebenso einige von Browning. Wobei dein Hinweis auf ein gröberes Netz wegen der seitlichen Hebelwirkung in (starker) Strömung wichtig und zu beachten ist. Das werd ich bei der Auswahl auf jeden Fall beherzigen.



Skipa schrieb:


> Und ich beschäftige mich mal damit wie ich Bilder in den Text einfügen kann.


Nichts leichter als das: Bevor du ein Bild einfügst klickst du einfach im Text an die Stelle, wo es auftauchen soll, und dann das Bild einfügen als Vollbild (nicht als Vorschaubild).

Und ein herzliches Petri zu deinem stürmischen Aitel, glaube bei den von dir beschriebenen Bedingungen hätte ich längst schon die Segel gestrichen.


----------



## Skipa

Morgen Ükelianer,

mir ist bei meinem eher dilettantischen Erstdöbelversuch, hier ist definitiv noch viel Luft nach oben, aufgegafallen das Futter wesentlich mehr Platz einnimmt wie das bisschen benötigte Tackle. 






Dazu noch ein Päckchen 8 er Haken und ne Bleidose.
Was ich mir bezüglich des Futters beim Trotting überlegt habe ist so ein Hundeleckerlibeutel fürs Frühstücksfleisch. Einfach mal bei Amazon suchen, ich weiß nicht ob da Links erwünscht sind. 
Stell mir das ganz gut vor mit nem schnellen Griff am Köder zu sein und locker aus der Hüfte anfüttern zu können. 
Die größeren sollten für eine Tagestour reichen und ne Tüte LB könnt auch noch reinpassen.

Petri Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Das hier, plus Inhalt der Seitentaschen und Kleinkram in Klamotten und der Ködertasche,
> hatte ich gestern im Rucksack


Damit wäre ich völlig aufgeschmissen - ich würde rein garnichts wiederfinden...
Dieses ganze klein-klein dürfte schon innerhalb der Aufbauphase die ersten kinskiesken Ausbrüche verursachen.
Eine Dose - eine Ebene.
Und in der Dose nur ganz wenig in Dosen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Immer kurz vor dem Start schießt es mir in den Kopf: „Oh Mist, hast Du die 6er Fine Feeder... eingepackt?!” und schon wandert die nächste Box in den Rucksackhocker. Einige Hakenmodelle hatte ich in diversen der Täschchen/Boxen verteilt, Posen, Bleie und Werkzeug wie Looptyer ebenfalls.
> Daß es nicht viel braucht für die Kleinflußdöbelei ist mir durchaus bewußt.
> 
> Ich habe eben schon mal rumprobiert, vielleicht nehme ich die Softtasche, vielleicht die etwas sperrigere Korumbox.
> Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Morgen ist vielleicht ein Kurzansitz am Fluß nebenan ddrin (leichtestes Besteck!!) und dann sicher die Woche noch ein Trip zu den Döbeln.


Geht mir auch so, man will ja für alles gerüstet sein ...

Ich habe  festgestellt, das Minimalismus auch nicht alles ist, wenn man zu selten los kommt (elende 14tage Zeitdistanz und mehr ).
Dann steht man oft wirklich blöde bzw. leer da, und bekommt mangels Masse nichtmal Testergebnisse. Weil es ändert sich sehr viel am Wasser in der Zeit.

Also trenne ich führderhin zwischen Packangelei mit viel Getackle, Verpackung und sportlichem Trageeinsatz , wenn ich zum Gewässer explorieren Update los gehe.
Dann muss probiert und getüdelt werden, gelotet, geworfen, gehängert und nach Bodenproben geschürft.
Was sich auch passend einher geht mit der anderen Variante Tackleprobesession, da ist hinsetzen, ausbreiten und ganz konzentriert am Fisch vorbei zu arbeiten, aus dem Sinn zu haben. Wenn man alles sonst vergisst, ist das ein sehr kontemplativer und glückhafter Zustand.
Wobei der Fisch dann sehr oft neugierig dazwischen kommt und nahezu stört, also Fisch kommt her zum Angler, und nicht umgekehrt.

Das andere ist das Pirschangeln, wandern, Strecke machen, konzentriert nach Fisch suchen, sich durchschlagen, sitzen, kauern, alle Anzeichen auswerten, dazu braucht man idealerweise nur eine (aufgebaute) Rute, die möglichst viel abdeckt. Kurzgeteilte handliche Ruten/Rütchen, die mit in den einen Rucksack passen, kann man als Spezialfallergänzung noch gut ohne merkliche Behinderung mit bekommen.
Hier ist weniger wirklich mehr, und wenn man einige Stellen/Gelegenheiten nicht optimal nutzen kann, macht man sich einen Vermerk im Hinterkopf.
Denn morgen bin ich wieder dort und kann mit ergänzenden Nachschlag noch besser angreifen. 
Man muss die Zeit haben und lässt sie für sich arbeiten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was sich auch passend einher geht mit der anderen Variante Tackleprobesession, da ist hinsetzen, ausbreiten und ganz konzentriert am Fisch vorbei zu arbeiten, aus dem Sinn zu haben. Wenn man alles sonst vergisst, ist das ein sehr kontemplativer und glückhafter Zustand.
> Wobei der Fisch dann sehr oft neugierig dazwischen kommt und nahezu stört, also Fisch kommt her zum Angler, und nicht umgekehrt.


Da hast Du dann wohl meine Lieblingsvariante perfekt umrissen...


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, man will ja für alles gerüstet sein ...
> 
> Ich habe  festgestellt, das Minimalismus auch nicht alles ist, wenn man zu selten los kommt (elende 14tage Zeitdistanz und mehr ).
> Dann steht man oft wirklich blöde bzw. leer da, und bekommt mangels Masse nichtmal Testergebnisse. Weil es ändert sich sehr viel am Wasser in der Zeit.
> 
> Also trenne ich führderhin zwischen Packangelei mit viel Getackle, Verpackung und sportlichem Trageeinsatz , wenn ich zum Gewässer explorieren Update los gehe.
> Dann muss probiert und getüdelt werden, gelotet, geworfen, gehängert und nach Bodenproben geschürft.
> Was sich auch passend einher geht mit der anderen Variante Tackleprobesession, da ist hinsetzen, ausbreiten und ganz konzentriert am Fisch vorbei zu arbeiten, aus dem Sinn zu haben. Wenn man alles sonst vergisst, ist das ein sehr kontemplativer und glückhafter Zustand.
> Wobei der Fisch dann sehr oft neugierig dazwischen kommt und nahezu stört, also Fisch kommt her zum Angler, und nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> Das andere ist das Pirschangeln, wandern, Strecke machen, konzentriert nach Fisch suchen, sich durchschlagen, sitzen, kauern, alle Anzeichen auswerten, dazu braucht man idealerweise nur eine (aufgebaute) Rute, die möglichst viel abdeckt. Kurzgeteilte handliche Ruten/Rütchen, die mit in den einen Rucksack passen, kann man als Spezialfallergänzung noch gut ohne merkliche Behinderung mit bekommen.
> Hier ist weniger wirklich mehr, und wenn man einige Stellen/Gelegenheiten nicht optimal nutzen kann, macht man sich einen Vermerk im Hinterkopf.
> Denn morgen bin ich wieder dort und kann mit ergänzenden Nachschlag noch besser angreifen.
> Man muss die Zeit haben und lässt sie für sich arbeiten.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da hast Du dann wohl meine Lieblingsvariante perfekt umrissen...



Da pflichte ich Euch unbedingt bei. Es sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Angelarten und Herangehensweisen, das (Döbel)Flüsschenangeln steht -würde ich sagen- als halbmobile Methode sozusagen mit einem Bein in der Spinnangelei, da kommts natürlich auf Minimalismus an (obwohl ich in meiner Tasche zb. ein Miniatur- Notfalldeadbaitkit habe, vllt. sollte ich da auch einen Mepps hinzufügen.)

Der andere Ansatz ist ja ein standorttreues Angeln, klassisches Ansitzen. Das mach ich gerne mit meinem Angelkumpel, und da ist dann natürlich großer Tacklebahnhof angesagt, mit dem großen Ruckbag, allerlei Nübsies, Körbchen, Vorfächern, der grossen Posenclutch, MF-Zeugs, Raubfischsachen, konventionelles FUtter und überhaupt einer ganzen Köderapotheke. Da kommt dann auch das RUtenfutteral mit einer breiten Palette an unterschiedlichen COmbos mit, 1000 Banksticks Anglerschirm und und und. Aber auch hierbei versuche ich "russische Puppen", (also das Vorfachbriefchen im Schächtelchen im Kästchen im Täschchen im Rucksack) zu vermeiden.

Das ist dann ein gemütliches, langes Ansitzangeln, oft von Mittags bis in die Knickizeit mit ganz unterschiedlichen Methoden und Zielen, und wie Du schreibst viel Musse und Spass zum Experimentieren und AUsprobieren. Und was ich nicht in Sack und Pack dabei habe, das hat ANgelkumpel dabei (Wir machen zu Anfang immer Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck wessen Kescher bei den unvermeidlichen Brassen dran glauben muss). Da darf dann auch das Leibliche Wohl nicht zu kurz kommen- Früher, bevor er ein Vegetarier-Idiot wurde bevor er sich gesünder ernährte, hat ANngelkumpel immer den Grillmeister mit Würstchen vom EInweggrill gemacht, das war auch schön, oder wir haben Pizza an die Spree bestellt und unser Gerödel über die halbe Uferwiese ausgebreitet.
Auch bei solchen schönen Großangeltagen ist aber auch immer Zeit für Einzelunternehmungen mit Spinne oder Avon das Flüsschen entlang, einer bleibt im Basecamp (so nennen wir unsere chaotischen Ansitzstellen).
Bei dieser Angelei ziehen wir selten um, wenn dann meist so Spätnachmittags, wenn es langsam Zeit wird sich auf die Knickizeit vorzubereiten.  Das ist auch eine schöne Angelei.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine schöne Angelei.


Und ich dachte jetzt die letzten Tage, ich bin der einzige Außerirdische hier. Wenn ich meine Kisten nicht dabei habe, fehlt garantiert das, was zu Hause geblieben ist. Deshalb lieber alles was ich brauchen kann einpacken, eine große Umkiste, die ist dann auch gleichzeitig der Tisch und dann alles auf die Karre und ans Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und ich dachte jetzt die letzten Tage, ich bin der einzige Außerirdische hier. Wenn ich meine Kisten nicht dabei habe, *fehlt garantiert das, was zu Hause geblieben ist.* Deshalb lieber alles was ich brauchen kann einpacken, eine große Umkiste, die ist dann auch gleichzeitig der Tisch und dann alles auf die Karre und ans Wasser.


ja, mal so, mal so. Unser Hobby ist ja ein sehr plastisches, das man auf tausenderlei Arten betreiben kann.  das ist ja das Schöne.

Aber egal ob minimalste minimal ultraleicht Puristen Ausrüstung oder ob ich mein gesamtes ANgelzimmer am Wasser aufbaue: Ich habe mich an den Gedanken gewöhnt, das ich_ immer _irgendwas vergessen habe, von dem ich dann glaube, das es mir fehlt


----------



## MS aus G

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sind wirklich wunderschöne Oldie Combos, Astacus74 hat ganz recht. kannst Du was zu den tollen Glasruten sagen?
> 
> Das wäre ja schon nochmal ein Wunsch von mir, so ein passendes Oldie Pärchen fürs nächtliche Grundangeln- dann müssten die Ruten aber auch gleich sein und genauso schön wie die beiden gezeigten.


Ja kann ich: Das ist die "Braune Serie" von DAM in 2,10m Länge!!! Für heutige Verhältnisse ein nicht ganz "passender" Name, aber so steht es geschrieben!!!

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, das ich beide Ruten und Rollen im letzten Jahr geschenkt bekommen habe! Und nur zum "Rumstehen, -liegen, Vitrine", ist mir Angelzeugs zu schade, wenn man nicht als Sammler durchgeht, also werden die Sachen benutzt, falls sie in Ordnung sind!!! War eigentlich noch eine Quick 104 bei, da ist allerdings die "Bremsenknarre" abgebrochen und das mag ich überhaupt nicht, wenn ich die Bremse nicht hören kann!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ja kann ich: Das ist die "Braune Serie" von DAM in 2,10m Länge!!! Für heutige Verhältnisse ein nicht ganz "passender" Name, aber so steht es geschrieben!!!


Danke für die Info. Würdest Du sagen sie sind mit ihrer Länge und Wurfgewicht (?) zum abendlichen Grundangeln an der Weser geeignet?

Zu leise Bremsen kann ich auch nicht leiden. z.B. haben die modernen Daiwa Lt Rollen, die ich sehr anständig finde, leider ein sehr leises Bremsgeräusch, gerade am Fluss wenn die Strömung rauscht.


----------



## Tobias85

Skipa schrieb:


> Was ich mir bezüglich des Futters beim Trotting überlegt habe ist so ein Hundeleckerlibeutel fürs Frühstücksfleisch. Einfach mal bei Amazon suchen, ich weiß nicht ob da Links erwünscht sind.


Nicht nur für Spam..Maden oder LB lassen sich da ja genauso gut drin 'am Mann' tragen, LB vielleicht noch mit einer Abdeckung gegen Austrocknen.


----------



## MS aus G

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Würdest Du sagen sie sind mit ihrer Länge und Wurfgewicht (?) zum abendlichen Grundangeln an der Weser geeignet?
> 
> Zu leise Bremsen kann ich auch nicht leiden. z.B. haben die modernen Daiwa Lt Rollen, die ich sehr anständig finde, leider ein sehr leises Bremsgeräusch, gerade am Fluss wenn die Strömung rauscht.


Ja sind sie und das Wurfgewicht würde ich mal mit 60gr. taxieren!?! Da ich bei diesen Rutenlängen mit max 40gr. fische, ist das mehr als ausreichend!!!

Liegt das evtl, am Lt, meine "normalen" Ninja und Caldia, hören sich recht ordentlich an!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Astacus74

so mein Angelausflug wurde mit einem Anruf aus der Krippe beendet   bevor er richtig im Gange war, ich hatte es mir schön
gemütlich gemacht die ersten beiden Ruten draußen, die dritte grad fertig gefrimmelt und das Futter fertig , die ersten Maden waren auch
schon ausgelutscht und dann der Anruf "Ja sie müßten ihre Kleine bitte sofort abholen sie hat Durchfall....bringen dürfen sie sie erst
wenn sie 48 Stunden nichts weiter gehabt hat... und denken sie dran das könnten Symtome von C... sein".
ich kann es nicht mehr hören so bald das kleinste ist drehen alle am Rad.
Naja diese Woche komme ich nicht mehr ans Wasser, vielleicht nächste...


Gruß Frank

Ps. war grad mal ne knappe Stunde am Wasser...


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Würdest Du sagen sie sind mit ihrer Länge und Wurfgewicht (?) zum abendlichen Grundangeln an der Weser geeignet?


Die braune Serie ist aus den 70er Jahren, Vollglas, die kann man für fast alles nehmen, auch auf Überlastung reagieren sie noch normal. Sind zwar schwerer als moderne, aber im Notfall kann man damit auch noch Büsche abhauen. Eigentlich Unzerstörbar.


----------



## Raven87

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal euren Rat bzw. eure Expertise.
Nachdem ich die Shimano Aero X5 Match in 13 ft gekauft und ausprobiert habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin. Ich kommen mit den feinen Posen (Clear Waggler loaded 3g) etwa 30m raus. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd und habe die Kombi falsch zusammen gestellt oder falsche Erwartungen, aber der Reihe nach.
Als Rolle habe ich eine Shimano Ultegra 1000 FC und eine 0,16mm Stroft GTM drauf gespult. Jetzt im Nachhinein kommen mir außer der Rute selber noch drei Faktoren in den Sinn. Man hätte für mehr Wurfweite 1. die längere Rute in 14 ft nehmen können 2. eine 2000er Rolle nehmen können und 3. 0,14mm Schnur aufspulen können... Aber ob das alles für massiv mehr Wurfweite gesorgt hätte weiß ich nicht. Was meint ihr? 
Ich vermute eher, dass die Rute nicht mit dem geringen Wurfgewicht klar kommt. Ich wollte die Rute allerdings ausschließlich für das ganz feine Posenfischen auf Rotfedern, Rotaugen und keine Barsche nutzen. Wenn sich mal eine Schleie oder ein kleiner Satzkarpfen dran verirrt, sollte es das höchste der Gefühle sein.

Ich hatte früher in meiner Junganglerzeit die Shimano XMZ Match von meinem Vater nutzen dürfen und habe die 3g Posen gefühlt und locker 50 m weit raus befördert. Ähnliche Ergebnisse hatte ich jetzt eigentlich auch von der Aero X5 erwartet?


----------



## Hecht100+

3gr. gefühlt 50 mtr, bist du da sicher. 30 mtr sehe ich mit 3 gr. schon als sehr gut an.


----------



## Raven87

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 3gr. gefühlt 50 mtr, bist du da sicher. 30 mtr sehe ich mit 3 gr. schon als sehr gut an.


Ja war gerade mal draußen und habe mal grob abgeschritten. Muss mich korrigieren
Alte Rute von früher eher 40m und die neue Rute 17-20m. Finde die Differenz aber dennoch sehr groß, auch wenn man die Messlatte bei 30-35m anlegen würde.


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 3gr. gefühlt 50 mtr, bist du da sicher. 30 mtr sehe ich mit 3 gr. schon als sehr gut an.


Sehe ich genauso, 30 m mit 3 gr. sind ganz ordentlich. Vielleicht sind die 50 m aus der Jugend mittlerweile durch die vielen Jahrzehnte etwas verklärt?
Edit wegen Zeitüberschneidung: 20 m lassen sich bestimmt mit dünnerer Schnur und größerer Rolle um ein paar Meter steigern. Und auch abhängig von Montage und Pose.
Ist die alte Rute noch vorhanden oder wie kommst du jetzt auf die abgeschrittenen 40 m? Dann nimm die doch einfach


----------



## daci7

Siehst du denn einen 3gr Waggler auf ü30m überhaupt noch?
Ich hätte da so meine Probleme und fische sehr selten mal über 20m mit feinen Wagglern.


----------



## Niklas32

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ja war gerade mal draußen und habe mal grob abgeschritten. Muss mich korrigieren
> Alte Rute von früher 40m und die neue Rute 17-20m. Finde die Differenz aber dennoch sehr groß.


Meiner Meinung nach einfach ein Problem der Rutensteifheit und Rutenlänge. Die gesamte Rutenlänge muss erstmal gegen den Luftwiderstand bewegt werden. Dazu schwingen die schönen modernen Matchruten auch noch schön nach. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind ältere Ruten (was ich bisher so in der Hand hatte, keine Matchruten) einfach härter und häufig auch kürzer. Häufig nur mit einer kurzen Spitzenaktion und viel Rückgrat. Durch einen solchen Stock lässt sich das Ganze einfach besser werfen.
Dafür haben die neuen Matchruten wesentlich bessere Drilleigenschaften und einen direkteren Kontakt zum Fisch. Dafür nehme ich persönlich gern Einbußen in der Wurfweite in Kauf.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Siehst du denn einen 3gr Waggler auf ü30m überhaupt noch?
> Ich hätte da so meine Probleme und fische sehr selten mal über 20m mit feinen Wagglern.


Das war auch mein Gedanke.


----------



## Raven87

Ukel schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, 30 m mit 3 gr. sind ganz ordentlich. Vielleicht sind die 50 m aus der Jugend mittlerweile durch die vielen Jahrzehnte etwas verklärt?
> Edit wegen Zeitüberschneidung: 20 m lassen sich bestimmt mit dünnerer Schnur und größerer Rolle um ein paar Meter steigern. Und auch abhängig von Montage und Pose.
> Ist die alte Rute noch vorhanden oder wie kommst du jetzt auf die abgeschrittenen 40 m? Dann nimm die doch einfach



Ja das habe ich auch schon gedacht, ob ich da vielleicht falsche Vorstellungen habe. Gerade weil ihr ja auch der Meinung seit, dass 30m sportlich sind... hmmm
Es ist ohnehin geplant im Sommer mit meinem alten Herrn mal wieder angeln zu gehen, da könnte man das mal testen. Also über 20m komme ich mit der aktuellen Kombo nicht raus. Wenn dann noch etwas Wind dazu kommt, sieht es ganz dunkel aus. Und 20m finde ich persönlich nicht so sportlich.



daci7 schrieb:


> Siehst du denn einen 3gr Waggler auf ü30m überhaupt noch?
> Ich hätte da so meine Probleme und fische sehr selten mal über 20m mit feinen Wagglern.


Ja das geht ganz gut muss ich sagen. ich habe die jedoch nicht so fein ausgebleit, dass man so gerade das rote Köpfchen sieht.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach einfach ein Problem der Rutensteifheit und Rutenlänge. Die gesamte Rutenlänge muss erstmal gegen den Luftwiderstand bewegt werden. Dazu schwingen die schönen modernen Matchruten auch noch schön nach.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind ältere Ruten (was ich bisher so in der Hand hatte, keine Matchruten) einfach härter und häufig auch kürzer. Häufig nur mit einer kurzen Spitzenaktion und viel Rückgrat. Durch einen solchen Stock lässt sich das Ganze einfach besser werfen.
> Dafür haben die neuen Matchruten wesentlich bessere Drilleigenschaften und einen direkteren Kontakt zum Fisch. Dafür nehme ich persönlich gern Einbußen in der Wurfweite in Kauf.


Ja das habe ich auch bemerkt, die alte Shimano ist deutlich steifer. Bei den kleinen Rotaugen und Barschen bin ich im Drill aber immer super klar gekommen. Da gab es damals nicht wirklich Aussteiger


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mahlzeit.
Ich bin mal spontan zum Flüsschen gehuscht.
Der Wind ist heute erträglich und die neuen Posen müssen getestet werden.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> ja, mal so, mal so. Unser Hobby ist ja ein sehr plastisches, das man auf tausenderlei Arten betreiben kann.  das ist ja das Schöne.
> 
> Aber egal ob minimalste minimal ultraleicht Puristen Ausrüstung oder ob ich mein gesamtes ANgelzimmer am Wasser aufbaue: Ich habe mich an den Gedanken gewöhnt, das ich_ immer _irgendwas vergessen habe, von dem ich dann glaube, das es mir fehlt


Und genau das ist es, was mich im Moment so verunsichert... 
Einerseits möchte ich alles minimieren, damit ich nicht so viel schleppen muss (kann und will ich mit 66 J.  auch nicht mehr), andererseits habe ich Angst, dass ich dann genau das, was ich dann brauche, ausgerechnet nicht dabei habe...
Zuhause ist es ähnlich, ich habe den Großteil an Tackle in 2 Kellerräumen und dann noch etwas im Dachgeschoß (ehemaliges Kinderzimmer) wo am Bindetisch mein
Schlaptop steht und ich auch diversen anderen Angelkrempel langsam anhäufe...
Man verliert den Überblick und ich habe mich schon mehrfach bei dem bösen Gedanken ertappt, doch einiges zu verhökern, da ich doch nicht alles nutzen kann und ich so wieder etwas mehr Klarheit im Bestand hätte...
Aber geht auch nicht, mein Herz hängt an den Dingen, ich könnte mich vermutlich nur unter Tränen trennen und die ganzen Ausreden und Märchen, mit der man mal die Notwendigkeit der Beschaffung begründet hatte, wären auch alle für'n Arsxx...

Also umdenken, bei mir wird es vermutlich so aussehen: (und das jeden Angeltag je nach Zielfisch anders...)

Ein Mann, ein Ziel, ein Weg... : eine Rute, eine Rolle, ein oder zwei Zielfische, eine Tasche Rucksack oder Eimer, ein paar Nubsies, etwas Köder Kescher, Messer u. Priest und los gehts....   (In Ausnahmefällen auch mal 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen)

Ich werde weiter berichten....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tester Nr 1






Tester Nr 2


----------



## Professor Tinca

Beste Döbelpose!

Tester Nr 3


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> die längere Rute in 14 ft nehmen können 2. eine 2000er Rolle nehmen können und 3. 0,14mm Schnur


Längere Rute bringt garnix - bei solchen Winzgewichten nimmt der Luftwiederstand der Rute mehr als die Länge gewinnt.
1000er Rollen sollte man überhaupt nicht kaufen - 2000er bieten soviel mehr für die 10gr Mehrgewicht.. .


Raven87 schrieb:


> habe die 3g Posen gefühlt und locker 50 m weit raus


Aber im Leben nicht - und wenn? Was soll das?


Raven87 schrieb:


> Ja das geht ganz gut muss ich sagen. ich habe die jedoch nicht so fein ausgebleit, dass man so gerade das rote Köpfchen sieht.


Genau so sollte aber ausgebleit werden.
Versuch doch mal ne 5gr Pose und trarier die vernünftig aus.
Da spürt der Fisch auch nicht mehr Wiederstand ud Du kannst die Montage ordentlich werfen und führen.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kleinis gibt's auch


----------



## Skott

Raven87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche mal euren Rat bzw. eure Expertise.
> Nachdem ich die Shimano Aero X5 Match in 13 ft gekauft und ausprobiert habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin. Ich kommen mit den feinen Posen (Clear Waggler loaded 3g) etwa 30m raus. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd und habe die Kombi falsch zusammen gestellt oder falsche Erwartungen, aber der Reihe nach.
> Als Rolle habe ich eine Shimano Ultegra 1000 FC und eine 0,16mm Stroft GTM drauf gespult. Jetzt im Nachhinein kommen mir außer der Rute selber noch drei Faktoren in den Sinn. Man hätte für mehr Wurfweite 1. die längere Rute in 14 ft nehmen können 2. eine 2000er Rolle nehmen können und 3. 0,14mm Schnur aufspulen können... Aber ob das alles für massiv mehr Wurfweite gesorgt hätte weiß ich nicht. Was meint ihr?
> Ich vermute eher, dass die Rute nicht mit dem geringen Wurfgewicht klar kommt. Ich wollte die Rute allerdings ausschließlich für das ganz feine Posenfischen auf Rotfedern, Rotaugen und keine Barsche nutzen. Wenn sich mal eine Schleie oder ein kleiner Satzkarpfen dran verirrt, sollte es das höchste der Gefühle sein.
> 
> Ich hatte früher in meiner Junganglerzeit die Shimano XMZ Match von meinem Vater nutzen dürfen und habe die 3g Posen gefühlt und locker 50 m weit raus befördert. Ähnliche Ergebnisse hatte ich jetzt eigentlich auch von der Aero X5 erwartet?


Raven87 
Als ich deinen Beitrag las, war ich sehr erstaunt und hatte viele Lösungsansätze...
Beim weiterlesen stellte ich fest, dass meine Vorschreiber im wesentlichen die gleichen Ideen und Antworten hatten.
So ging mir auch durch den Kopf, dass du in deiner Jugend vemutlich anders geschätzt hast als heute...
Für mich erschließt sich nicht der Zweck und die Notwendigkeit, eine 3g Posenmontage so weit hinaus zu pfeffern (30-50 m ????) Die feine Antenne einer solchen Pose kann ich auf die Distanz doch gar nicht mehr sehen.
Von daher begrenzt sich mein Radius bei dieser Art des Fisches auf max. 8 - 12m, eher max. 4-6 m vor der Rutenspitze...
Alles andere ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.
Selbst eine 30-40 g Hechtpose mit Köfi schlenze ich mit entsprechendem Geschirr max. 30-40 m vorsichtig hinaus.
50m aufwärts sind Blinker-Distanzen...


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Längere Rute bringt garnix - bei solchen Winzgewichten nimmt der Luftwiederstand der Rute mehr als die Länge gewinnt.
> 1000er Rollen sollte man überhaupt nicht kaufen - 2000er bieten soviel mehr für die 10gr Mehrgewicht.. .
> 
> Aber im Leben nicht - und wenn? Was soll das?
> 
> Genau so sollte aber ausgebleit werden.
> Versuch doch mal ne 5gr Pose und trarier die vernünftig aus.
> Da spürt der Fisch auch nicht mehr Wiederstand ud Du kannst die Montage ordentlich werfen und führen.. .



Bei einer 2000er Rolle fängt man wieder an mit unterspulen, das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden und ich wollte auch keine 300m aufspulen. Für Rotfedern braucht man ja auch keine 2000er Rolle, auch wenn sie mehr bietet. Richtig fordern wird man die Rolle ohnehin nicht. Ich denke die Ultegra wird auch bei großen Rotaugen oder Schleien keine Probleme haben!?
Ich hatte es eigentlich lediglich auf die Schnurfassung und die daraus resultierende Wurfweite bezogen.

Von der Distanz her habe ich mich ja korrigiert und selbst wenn es nur 35m waren (die waren es ganz sicher, denn ich habe da noch eine Sandbank von früher im Sinn), liegen da immer noch 15-18m Differenz zwischen. Finde ich schon beachtlich.
Es gibt halt Spots, die man anders nicht erreicht und da bin ich mit 20m arg eingeschränkt. Manche Seen verlaufen dermaßen flach, dass die ersten 10m unbrauchbar sind.
Das mit den 5g Posen werde ich bald mal ausprobieren. Die hatte ich mir auch direkt nach dem ersten ernüchternden Test besorgt. Mal sehen was das ausmacht wären ja etwa drei Gramm mehr. Ich glaube aber, dass echt viel durch die weiche Aktion verloren geht, wie Niklas32 sagte. Die Shimano von meinem Vater ist viel steifer. Bin auf einen direkten Vergleich im Frühling/Sommer gespannt!



Skott schrieb:


> Raven87
> Als ich deinen Beitrag las, war ich sehr erstaunt und hatte viele Lösungsansätze...
> Beim weiterlesen stellte ich fest, dass meine Vorschreiber im wesentlichen die gleichen Ideen und Antworten hatten.
> So ging mir auch durch den Kopf, dass du in deiner Jugend vemutlich anders geschätzt hast als heute...
> Für mich erschließt sich nicht der Zweck und die Notwendigkeit, eine 3g Posenmontage so weit hinaus zu pfeffern (30-50 m ????) Die feine Antenne einer solchen Pose kann ich auf die Distanz doch gar nicht mehr sehen.
> Von daher begrenzt sich mein Radius bei dieser Art des Fisches auf max. 8 - 12m, eher max. 4-6 m vor der Rutenspitze...
> Alles andere ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.
> Selbst eine 30-40 g Hechtpose mit Köfi schlenze ich mit entsprechendem Geschirr max. 30-40 m vorsichtig hinaus.
> 50m aufwärts sind Blinker-Distanzen...



Ja 50m waren wohl wirklich etwas zu viel geschätzt. Ich hatte früher viel auf Sandbänken bzw. vor Krautbänken gefischt und dort auch sehr gut gefangen. Da kam es häufiger vor, dass ich weiter raus musste. Möchte mir die Option auch gerne offen halten bei der feinen Matchrute. Bei 30m habe ich persönlich keine Probleme die Pose zu sehen, also auch die kleinen Waggler nicht.
Ich hoffe zumindest, dass es noch so geblieben ist, bin ja doch schon etwas älter geworden *hust*

Edit: ich habe 35m gerade mit einem Laser abgemessen das kommt hin. Klar, das war dann das Maximum und es durfte auch kein kräftiger Wind wehen.

Habt ihr irgendwelche steifen Matchruten, die ihr empfehlen könnt und die für feinste Posen geeignet sind?


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Richtig fordern wird man die Rolle ohnehin nicht. Ich denke die Ultegra wird auch bei großen Rotaugen oder Schleien keine Probleme haben!?
> Ich hatte es eigentlich lediglich auf die Schnurfassung und die daraus resultierende Wurfweite bezogen.


So isses - nur der größere Spulenduchmesser ist wichtig und bringt Vorteile.
1000er und 2000er haben das gleiche Gehäuse und die gleiche Stabilität.
Die werden natürlich auch mit sehr viel größeren Fischen fertig.


----------



## Hecht100+

Raven87 schrieb:


> Habt ihr irgendwelche steifen Matchruten, die ihr empfehlen könnt und die für feinste Posen geeignet sind?







						Matchruten um 3,90m
					

Hallo Specimen bräuchte 2 neue super gute und leichte Matchruten um 3.90m mit Korkgriffen. Wass ist zur Zeit so angesagt auf dem Markt???? Kann die ohne Kork irgendwie alle nicht so richtig ab!  2 Top leiche Feederruten würde ich eigentlich auch noch gerne haben. Wie siehts so mit Drennan aus...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



oder mal die Suche betätigen nach Matchruten. 

Und zum Thema Unterspulen, bei den Preisen für Monoschnüre, da ist die Unterspulung doch genau so teuer wie die normale Schnur. Außer du willst die Match mit geflochtener Schnur beangeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eben gab's noch einen 48er Döbel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich mach Schluss für heute.
Tee und Kekse warten zu Hause.

Bis bald Flüsschen!


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So isses - nur der größere Spulenduchmesser ist wichtig und bringt Vorteile.
> 1000er und 2000er haben das gleiche Gehäuse und die gleiche Stabilität.
> Die werden natürlich auch mit sehr viel größeren Fischen fertig.



Aber in Summe, dünnere Schnur (0,14 anstatt 0,16) und leicht größere Spule werde ich wohl keine 15-17m raus holen oder? Habe leider keinen direkten Zugriff auf die alte Schimano, da sie zu weit weg ist. Der direkte Vergleich interessiert mich jetzt aber brennend!



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Matchruten um 3,90m
> 
> 
> Hallo Specimen bräuchte 2 neue super gute und leichte Matchruten um 3.90m mit Korkgriffen. Wass ist zur Zeit so angesagt auf dem Markt???? Kann die ohne Kork irgendwie alle nicht so richtig ab!  2 Top leiche Feederruten würde ich eigentlich auch noch gerne haben. Wie siehts so mit Drennan aus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oder mal die Suche betätigen nach Matchruten.
> 
> Und zum Thema Unterspulen, bei den Preisen für Monoschnüre, da ist die Unterspulung doch genau so teuer wie die normale Schnur. Außer du willst die Match mit geflochtener Schnur beangeln?


Den Thread habe ich tatsächlich bereits gelesen. Die Ruten, die hier empfohlen werden gehen aber schon eher in die schwere Richtung. Die Meisten schon vom unterem Wurfgewicht deutlich über meinen Posen.
Nein ich habe eigentlich keine Lust da zwei verschiedene Schnüre auf zu spulen und dann wieder schauen, wieviel Meter ich aufgespult habe, um dann die richtige Stelle zu erwischen. Ist eher so ein persönliches Ding :-D 
Habe ja jetzt nunmal auch schon die 1000er Rolle. Und 17m mehr mit einer 2000er Rolle kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Nein ich habe eigentlich keine Lust da zwei verschiedene Schnüre auf zu spulen und dann wieder schauen, wieviel Meter ich aufgespult habe, um dann die richtige Stelle zu erwischen. Ist eher so ein persönliches Ding :-D
> Habe ja jetzt nunmal auch schon die 1000er Rolle. Und 17m mehr mit einer 2000er Rolle kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen


Natürlich kann das keine 15m bringen - bestenfalls 5m, aber eher 2-3.
Die Rolle mit dem gewünschten Mono bespulen und wenn nichtmehr genug Schnur drauf ist, einfach weit auswerfen, abschneiden und dann die Neue anknoten.. .
Mach ich seit 50 Jahren ohne Probleme.
Ne neue Rolle würde ich jetzt auch nicht kaufen.
Aber beim nächsten Rollenkauf dran denken.. .

Mit wurfgewaltigen Matchruten ist das sone Sache; man will ja mit feinsten Vorfächern angeln, und da sind harte Ruten nicht wirklich gut.. .


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das keine 15m bringen - bestenfalls 5m, aber eher 2-3.
> Die Rolle mit dem gewünschten Mono bespulen und wenn nichtmehr genug Schnur drauf ist, einfach weit auswerfen, abschneiden und dann die Neue anknoten.. .
> Mach ich seit 50 Jahren ohne Probleme.
> Ne neue Rolle würde ich jetzt auch nicht kaufen.
> Aber beim nächsten Rollenkauf dran denken.. .
> 
> Mit wurfgewaltigen Matchruten ist das sone Sache; man will ja mit feinsten Vorfächern angeln, und da sind harte Ruten nicht wirklich gut.. .



Ja irgendwie Mist... Die damalige Kombi war echt perfekt und irgendwie will man genau das wieder haben. Die Rute puffert eher in der Spitze und dadurch das der Rest steif war, konnte man damit echt gut werfen. Ich werde jetzt bald erstmal die 5g Waggler ausprobieren und hoffe, dass ich annähernd an die 30m ran komme. Evtl. schraube ich mal eine 2500er Stradic dran um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eben gab's noch einen 48er Döbel.
> Anhang anzeigen 396260


Professor Tinca
Professore, ein dickes Petri für dich, aber langsam wirst du mir unheimlich.
Du fährst los, um ein paar Posen zu testen und fängst quasi auf Ansage 4 Döbel, das nennt man doch Test unter Realbedingungen, oder?


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> schraube ich mal eine 2500er Stradic dran


Ganz ausgezeichnete Wahl....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Du fährst los, um ein paar Posen zu testen und fängst quasi auf Ansage 4 Döbel, das nennt man doch Test unter Realbedingungen, oder?



Ähmmm...naja...ich wollte den Test möglichst realtitätsnah gestalten.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ähmmm...naja...ich wollte den Test möglichst realtitätsnah gestalten.


Das ist dir 100%ig gelungen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Posen sind übrigens klasse!
Es sind Exner Posen:








						Exner 33200 Luca
					

Die Exner Luca ist eine vielseitig verwendbare Pose mit tragende Antenne und Stahlkiel tragende Holzantenne für große Köder gut sichtbar Stahlkiel Erhältlich in folgenden Grammzahlen: 0,3 - 0,5 - 0,8 - 1 - 1,5 - 2 - 2,5 - 3 -3,5 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10 und 12g




					www.exnershop.de
				




Eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber zB den Drennan Avons.
1. Dünnerer Kiel aus Stahl, der weniger Strömungswiderstand bietet und die Pose stabiler stehen lässt auch bei Verzögerung
2. Längere Antenne - besser zu sehen. Die Antenne ist tragend! das ist wichtig für größere Köder und damit se nicht in jedem Strudel untergeht.

Die helle Färbung von unten tarnt auch gut gegen den Himmel(aus Fischsicht). Ich hab heue im Flüsschen auch nur wzischen 50 und 80cm tief geangelt.

Einziger Kritikpunkt an Exner - die Tragkräfte stimmen nicht.
Die 5gr, Variante trägt 4gr. und die 6gr. Variante trägt 5gr.
Also immer ein Gramm weniger anscheinend. Die 6er mit realen 5gr Tragkraft war heute bei mir im Einsatz.


----------



## Slappy

Der Professor Tinca mal wieder... 
Kaum geht er ans Wasser, präsentiert er ne schöne Döbelstrecke


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, lieber Minimax, ich war nur ehrlich und wollte zeigen, wo das Problem liegt.
> Immer kurz vor dem Start schießt es mir in den Kopf: „Oh Mist, hast Du die 6er Fine Feeder... eingepackt?!” und schon wandert die nächste Box in den Rucksackhocker. Einige Hakenmodelle hatte ich in diversen der Täschchen/Boxen verteilt, Posen, Bleie und Werkzeug wie Looptyer ebenfalls.
> Daß es nicht viel braucht für die Kleinflußdöbelei ist mir durchaus bewußt.
> 
> Ich habe eben schon mal rumprobiert, vielleicht nehme ich die Softtasche, vielleicht die etwas sperrigere Korumbox.
> Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Morgen ist vielleicht ein Kurzansitz am Fluß nebenan ddrin (leichtestes Besteck!!) und dann sicher die Woche noch ein Trip zu den Döbeln.


Oh, ich kenne dieses Problem, ich habs erfunden  Bei mir war es dann meißt sogar so, dass selbst der neue Fahrradanhänger von Roland (und ich habe den Carrie in 80 mal 60 und 100kg Ladegewicht) irgendwann voll war. Zu Anfang fing es an mit die 2 Sphere einzupacken. Dann ging es los, Körbchen? Methodfeeder? oder Cube. Welche Stelle? Also wie schwer? Breadpunch, Pellet (dann welche von den gefühlt 127,5 Sorten in meinen Futtercontainer) Methodvorfächer, Brotvorfächer (ja gibt es wirklich mit extra Brothaken). Blanstick, Dreibein oder Feederarm. Oder vielleicht doch noch eine Swingtip mitnehem, wenn ja welche die lange Drennan  Ledgermaster, die tolle Hardy oder doch die super filigrane Abu Legerlite? Ach Swingtip Box mit den 33 Ersatzspitzen für jeden Zweck nicht vergessen!  Oder eine ganz feine Winklepicker (Silstar oder Tricast?) Maden, Dendros? Welches Futter?

Und in welchen Tackleboxen ist das ganze Zeug eigentlich im Moment? Das ganze ist dann beliebig erweiterbar wenn wir jetzt noch die gute Acolyte Match dazu nehmen was die Posen betrifft. Irgendwann hatte ich dann eine Sitzkiepe mit 3 Fächern und 4 Schubladen die obwohl ein Leichtgewicht von Preston voll mal locker 30kg wog. Die habe ich jetzt wegen dem Umzug verkauft. Ich habe mir geschworen das nächste mal nur mit 2 Ruten, Stuhl, Kescher und kleiner Krimskram Tasche los zu ziehen. Mal gucken ob es klappt.

(Nehme ich lieber noch den Schirm mit? ooooh...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Raven87 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Shimano Aero X5 Match in 13 ft gekauft und ausprobiert habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin.
> 
> 2. eine 2000er Rolle nehmen können und 3. 0,14mm Schnur aufspulen können... Aber ob das alles für massiv mehr Wurfweite gesorgt hätte weiß ich nicht. Was meint ihr?



Genau das machen, aber nicht so einen Winzling 2000 an eine 13ft Rute, das ist eine Lockenwicklermaschine und an feinen Ringleins eine erstklassige Schnurbremse.
Da gehört für Matchruten-Posen richtig weitwerfen schon eine weit größere 4000er Spule mit guter hart+superglatt Abwurfkante und guter Wicklung dazu, idealerweise war das eine Zauber/RedArc mit langsamer Kreuzwicklung für besonders viel Weite, oder was  annähernd gleichwertiges.
Eine Daiwa Legalis LT 4000 wurde auch gehen und ist einfach verfügbar, aber man darf hierfür sogar eine Shimano Stradic oder Ultegra und dergleichen hernehmen. 
Und die dünnste vertretbare Schnur wie eine weiche 0.14mm Mono drauf, mit erstmal einiger dickerer Unterfütterung.
Die 1000er Rolle passt an eine Nahbereichscombo.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Oh, ich kenne dieses Problem, ich habs erfunden


Hättest Du jetzt nicht erwähnen müssen - wir haben die Bilder aus deiner Garage gesehen....


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> aber man darf hierfür sogar eine Shimano Stradic


4000er Stradic ist auch meine erste Wahl für jedwede Posenrute.
Zum großen Teil auch, weil ich bei Matchrutenrollen ein großer Freund von hohen Übersetzungen bin.


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hättest Du jetzt nicht erwähnen müssen - wir haben die Bilder aus deiner Garage gesehen....
> 
> 4000er Stradic ist auch meine erste Wahl für jedwede Posenrute.
> Zum großen Teil auch, weil ich bei Matchrutenrollen ein großer Freund von hohen Übersetzungen bin.


in der Tat ist es im Moment mein größtes Problem jetzt nach dem Umzug in den 25 m2 Keller was zu finden. Irgendwie steht immer ein Futteral, eine Tasche ein Eimer ein Anhänger ne Broly nen Zelt oder sonst was im Weg. Selbst die 6m lange und 2m hohe Regalwand hilft da noch nicht weiter. Ich muss wohl doch noch was veräußern . Und es waren zum Schluss 2 Garagen . Erst der Umzug hat mir meine Corona Exzesse leidvoll vor Augen geführt. Aber schön war es trotzdem. Jeder Paketdienst kannte meine Adresse auswendig


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Prof., was ne tolle Döbelstrecke mal wieder! Und danke fürs vorwegnehmen der Antwort auf meine Frage nach der Pose.    Genau sowas mit langer, dicker Antenne hab ich heute in Hannover im Laden gesucht. In entsprechend hohen Gewichten stelle ich mir die top vor für einen nicht näher genannten, mittelgroßen Fluss der nördlichen Mittelgebirge im späten Frühjahr. Ich denke, Exner darf sich demnächst auf meine Bestellung freuen. 

In besagtem Angelladen hab ich auch diverse Kescherköpfe begrabbelt, viele von Greys und ein paar von Browning. Die Browning-Köpfe haben es mir rein optisch sehr angetan, aber waren auch deutlich feinmaschiger, wo wir wieder beim Strömungsdruck sind. Aber ich denke, da finde ich was passendes für meine Bedürfnisse, sobald ich mich für einen Kescherstiel entschieden hab. Kleine Umhängetaschen für die Spinboys hatten sie auch einige und ein Exemplar wäre größentechnisch gar nicht so übel gewesen als leichte Trotting- und Ledger-Tasche, aber umgehangen hing sie mir eher überm Bauchnabel als neben der Hüfte, da hab ich dann doch lieber drauf verzichtet. 

Im Korb gelandet sind dafür ein paar Climax Weißfischschnüre in den von mir bevorzugten Größen sowie ein Paket Haken. Ist wie halt bei IKEA oder im Baumarkt: Man geht nicht raus, ohne irgendwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Posen sind übrigens klasse!
> Es sind Exner Posen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exner 33200 Luca
> 
> 
> Die Exner Luca ist eine vielseitig verwendbare Pose mit tragende Antenne und Stahlkiel tragende Holzantenne für große Köder gut sichtbar Stahlkiel Erhältlich in folgenden Grammzahlen: 0,3 - 0,5 - 0,8 - 1 - 1,5 - 2 - 2,5 - 3 -3,5 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10 und 12g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.exnershop.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber zB den Drennan Avons.
> 1. Dünnerer Kiel aus Stahl, der weniger Strömungswiderstand bietet und die Pose stabiler stehen lässt auch bei Verzögerung
> 2. Längere Antenne - besser zu sehen. Die Antenne ist tragend! das ist wichtig für größere Köder und damit se nicht in jedem Strudel untergeht.
> 
> Die helle Färbung von unten tarnt auch gut gegen den Himmel(aus Fischsicht). Ich hab heue im Flüsschen auch nur wzischen 50 und 80cm tief geangelt.
> 
> Einziger Kritikpunkt an Exner - die Tragkräfte stimmen nicht.
> Die 5gr, Variante trägt 4gr. und die 6gr. Variante trägt 5gr.
> Also immer ein Gramm weniger anscheinend. Die 6er mit realen 5gr Tragkraft war heute bei mir im Einsatz.


Wunderbare Beschreibung der Eigenschaften einer guten Trottingpose, auch die Tragkraft von 4-6 ist genau richtig.
Ich halte Deine Ausführungen zur Antenne für besonders wichtig  
Trotterposen sind genau wie ihre Bolobrüder keine feinstofflichen Stäbchen, und müssen sich mit kräftiger Strömung, Turbulenzen, grossen Ködern und langen auseinandersetzen können.  

Insgesamt baut die Firma Exner eine Vielzahl von funktional und qualitativ sehr gelungenen Posen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri an den Prof!!!

Für einen Posentest ein mehr als ordentliches Ergebnis!!!

Auch ich musste bei dem Wetter mal "an die frische Luft" natürlich nicht ohne eine neue "alte" Combo auszuprobieren!!!

Diesmal wollte ich es nochmals am Teich probieren, da mir die Weser irgendwie nicht zusagte, weis aber auch nicht warum!!!

Kurz etwas gefüttert und los ging es, die ersten Eindrücke der Combo machten einen guten Eindruck, die Pose ging dort hin, wo sie sollte, das Handling war auch sehr, sehr angenehm!!! Es dauerte einige Zeit bis sich mal etwas an der Pose tat, 2x kurz, zupf, zupf und..... Ende nix mehr, für einen Anhieb viel zu wenig, aber ein Biss!!!

Etwa ein halbes Stündchen später zog die Pose dann schräg weg, Anhieb, saß und..... och nöö, der Fisch rührte sich fast gar nicht, bestimmt ein oller Karpfen, so war es dann auch und die Combo konnte mal gleich zeigen, was in ihr steckt und das tat sie auch! Durch das kalte Wasser war er wohl noch etwas im Winterschlaf!?! Nach etwa 5min lag er im Kescher!!!






Ein schöner, kerngesunder Spiegler!!!

Ich dachte zur Dämmerung hin würde nochmal etwas leben in die Pose kommen, aber da täuschte ich mich leider! Es gab keinen weiteren Biss mehr! Aber den Einen hatte ich ja!!!

Zur Combo: Die Rute ist eine Cormoran Carbo-Star in 6m aus den 80igern, wirklich eine schöne leichte Rute, die Rolle hab ich ja, dank Bimmelrudi, schon einige Zeit im Einsatz und ist eine 1000er Daiwa, noch aus den 70igern!!!

Auch von mir nochmal ein kleiner Beitrag, zu meinen Haken, ich benutze im Moment und zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, Owner Match in Größe 16!!! Ein sehr stabiler 16er Haken, den ich ohne weiteres Empfehlen kann, und das er auch mit besseren Fischen gut klar kommt sieht man ja!!! Der Haken saß schön in der Lippe und hatte einen guten Halt!!! Vorfach ist übrigens in 0,12 Größe, auch sehr stabil!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der zweite Ükel-Karpfen des Jahres.
SuperMario!
Petri Heil.


----------



## MS aus G

Racklinger schrieb:


> Danke Minimax  und Professor Tinca . Von mir natürlich auch einen guten Rutsch nachträglich ins neue Jahr. Einen ausführlichen Bericht zum heutigen Anangeln gibt’s im Laufe der nächsten Woche, aber hier ist der Bursche


Vielen Dank, aber das war nicht der erste, den gab es gleich am 1. Januar!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Astacus74

So sieht es aus da war der Racklinger der erste



Racklinger schrieb:


> Danke Minimax  und Professor Tinca . Von mir natürlich auch einen guten Rutsch nachträglich ins neue Jahr. Einen ausführlichen Bericht zum heutigen Anangeln gibt’s im Laufe der nächsten Woche, aber hier ist der Bursche





Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich mach Schluss für heute.
> Tee und Kekse warten zu Hause.
> 
> Bis bald Flüsschen!


da hast du ja eine schöne Döbelserie auf die Schuppen gelegt ein dickes Petri Heil zu den Flußschönheiten



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ähmmm...naja...ich wollte den Test möglichst realtitätsnah gestalten.


Realitätsnah trifft es am Besten



MS aus G schrieb:


> Etwa ein halbes Stündchen später zog die Pose dann schräg weg, Anhieb, saß und..... och nöö, der Fisch rührte sich fast gar nicht, bestimmt ein oller Karpfen, so war es dann auch und die Combo konnte mal gleich zeigen, was in ihr steckt und das tat sie auch! Durch das kalte Wasser war er wohl noch etwas im Winterschlaf!?! Nach etwa 5min lag er im Kescher!!!


Petri Heil da hast du ja einen schönen Spiegler auf die Schuppen gelegt 


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ihr legt ja richtig los!

Herzliches Petri zu dem Spiegler-Moppel, lieber Mario! Und alle Achtung - den hast Du ja mit wirklich feinem Geschirr gebändigt bekommen. 
Danke für den Hinweis auf den Owner Match!

Danke für den „mit Leben gefüllten” Posen-Test-Bericht, lieber Professore!! Petri zu den Dickköpfen. 
Ne Frage zu dem Einsatz der Posen: wie tief ist das Flüßchen etwa an den von Dir beangelten Stellen? 
Instinktiv würde ich Posen wie die Exner Luca eher in tieferen Gewässern fischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ne Frage zu dem Einsatz der Posen: wie tief ist das Flüßchen etwa an den von Dir beangelten Stellen?



50 - 80cm.
Da wo es ganz flach war schob ich die Pose runter bis aufs Tropfenblei.
Aber die Posen funktionieren sicher auch wo es tiefer ist.


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri an den Prof!!!
> 
> Für einen Posentest ein mehr als ordentliches Ergebnis!!!
> 
> Auch ich musste bei dem Wetter mal "an die frische Luft" natürlich nicht ohne eine neue "alte" Combo auszuprobieren!!!
> 
> Diesmal wollte ich es nochmals am Teich probieren, da mir die Weser irgendwie nicht zusagte, weis aber auch nicht warum!!!
> 
> Kurz etwas gefüttert und los ging es, die ersten Eindrücke der Combo machten einen guten Eindruck, die Pose ging dort hin, wo sie sollte, das Handling war auch sehr, sehr angenehm!!! Es dauerte einige Zeit bis sich mal etwas an der Pose tat, 2x kurz, zupf, zupf und..... Ende nix mehr, für einen Anhieb viel zu wenig, aber ein Biss!!!
> 
> Etwa ein halbes Stündchen später zog die Pose dann schräg weg, Anhieb, saß und..... och nöö, der Fisch rührte sich fast gar nicht, bestimmt ein oller Karpfen, so war es dann auch und die Combo konnte mal gleich zeigen, was in ihr steckt und das tat sie auch! Durch das kalte Wasser war er wohl noch etwas im Winterschlaf!?! Nach etwa 5min lag er im Kescher!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396285
> 
> 
> Ein schöner, kerngesunder Spiegler!!!
> 
> Ich dachte zur Dämmerung hin würde nochmal etwas leben in die Pose kommen, aber da täuschte ich mich leider! Es gab keinen weiteren Biss mehr! Aber den Einen hatte ich ja!!!
> 
> Zur Combo: Die Rute ist eine Cormoran Carbo-Star in 6m aus den 80igern, wirklich eine schöne leichte Rute, die Rolle hab ich ja, dank Bimmelrudi, schon einige Zeit im Einsatz und ist eine 1000er Daiwa, noch aus den 70igern!!!
> 
> Auch von mir nochmal ein kleiner Beitrag, zu meinen Haken, ich benutze im Moment und zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, Owner Match in Größe 16!!! Ein sehr stabiler 16er Haken, den ich ohne weiteres Empfehlen kann, und das er auch mit besseren Fischen gut klar kommt sieht man ja!!! Der Haken saß schön in der Lippe und hatte einen guten Halt!!! Vorfach ist übrigens in 0,12 Größe, auch sehr stabil!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Wunderbarer Fisch, Herzliches Petri lieber Mario! Und auch wenn das Wasser noch kalt war, mit 12er Schnur und 16er Häkchen ne Spannende Sache!


----------



## geomas

Danke für die weiteren Hinweise auf Taschen, Boxen, Geräte-Organisation! 
Ich muß wohl einfach mal probieren, ob ich für die Döbelei mit einer Box (wie der gezeigten Korum) oder einer Softtasche auskomme. 
Falls nix dazwischenkommt schon morgen. Wie ich vorgehe muß ich noch austüfteln. 
Auf jeden Fall wird Brot am Start sein, habe eben welches mit MHD Ende Januar geholt. 
Hoffentlich stimmt beim Sammys diesmal die Konsistenz, sonst muß ich anfangen im Laden zu prüfen 

Der geplante Kurzansitz am Fluß nebenan fiel wegen eines Jobs kurzfristig aus, aber der bleibt mir wohl noch.


----------



## Tricast

Raven87 : Die Shimanski Aero X5 Match *Float* ist doch eine Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht ca. bis 20 gr., dann eine 1000 er Rolle mit 0,16 er GTM die bestimmt 0,175 dick ist. Das ist keine stimmige Combo für 3 gr. Waggler auf weite Entfernungen. Zu Deinem Rollenproblem: 3000 oder 4000 Rolle mit *Matchspule*, das sind diese flachen Spulen. Z.B. Daiwa Ninja Match LT in 3000 oder 4000 C. Als Matchrute   z.B eine RIVE R-Match Design 405 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 3 - 8 gr. oder die ganz leichte Drennan Akolyte (selbst noch nicht gefischt) oder bei 123 schauen was die so anbieten an TOP älteren Matchruten mit sehr geringem Wurfgewicht , möglichst mit Schieberinge (da waren die Matchruten noch Spitze).
Als Waggler würde ich auf diese Distanzen eine Pose nehmen mit einer Flötenantenne (die Flöten sind dicker und somit besser sichtbar und haben kaum Auftrieb (EXNER Blue Match Vario Waggler 80651 mit EXNER Vario Antenne mit Flöte). Somit kannst Du auch 4 oder sogar 5 gr. nehmen ohne an Sensibilität eingebüßt zu haben gegenüber einer tragenden Antenne die sehr weit aus dem Wasser schaut.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Auf die schnelle, allen Kranken gute Besserung, allen Fängern ein dickes Petri



rhinefisher schrieb:


> 1000er und 2000er haben das gleiche Gehäuse und die gleiche Stabilität.


die 1000er von Shimano ist eine ganz undankbare Größe, erstens zu klein und zweitens passt nix anderes, eine 2000er neueren Datums ist mir zumindest bei Shimano nicht bekannt, 1500. 2500. und 3000 ist eine Größe, 4000er die wo es eine sehr große Auswahl an Spulen gibt (zumindest bei den Heckbremsern von Shimano) unteranderem Match Spulen.
oder man holt sich sofort eine 4000er Match mit Großem Durchmesser da passt dann wie bei der 1000er nix anderes

4000Match, 4000, 3000, 1500, 1000                       3000er Rolle mit 1500er Spule passt.


----------



## Astacus74

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ja war gerade mal draußen und habe mal grob abgeschritten. Muss mich korrigieren
> Alte Rute von früher eher 40m und die neue Rute 17-20m. Finde die Differenz aber dennoch sehr groß, auch wenn man die Messlatte bei 30-35m anlegen würde.





daci7 schrieb:


> Siehst du denn einen 3gr Waggler auf ü30m überhaupt noch?
> Ich hätte da so meine Probleme und fische sehr selten mal über 20m mit feinen Wagglern.





Raven87 schrieb:


> Ja das geht ganz gut muss ich sagen. ich habe die jedoch nicht so fein ausgebleit, dass man so gerade das rote Köpfchen sieht.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau so sollte aber ausgebleit werden.
> Versuch doch mal ne 5gr Pose und trarier die vernünftig aus.
> Da spürt der Fisch auch nicht mehr Wiederstand ud Du kannst die Montage ordentlich werfen und führen.. .





Raven87 schrieb:


> Edit: ich habe 35m gerade mit einem Laser abgemessen das kommt hin. Klar, das war dann das Maximum und es durfte auch kein kräftiger Wind wehen.


Erstmal hat denn die alte Pose 3gr getragen?
Weil ich habe es schon des öfteren erlebt habe das das Gewicht was drauf stand nicht das Gewicht war was die Pose getragen hat
egal ob mehr oder weniger.
Dann sollte eine Pose vernüftig ausgebleit werden und nicht noch viel zu weit aus dem Wasser schauen, da spürt der Fisch dann gleich
ordentlich Wiederstand.
Und sein wir mal ehrlich 35m mit einer 3gr Pose ist schon ne Hausnummer bei mir hast du entweder Seitenwind oder Strömung wenn
du da einen Futterplatz angelegt hast dann treibt dir die Posein Nullkommernichts von dem selbigen.
Ich würde für mich da schon auf 6-8gr gehen vernünftig ausgebleit, eine gut sichbare Antenne so hat man gleich eine bessere Kontrolle
wirft leichter, nicht immer volle Pulle was auch wieder mehr Genauigkeit gibt.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau das machen, aber nicht so einen Winzling 2000 an eine 13ft Rute, das ist eine Lockenwicklermaschine und an feinen Ringleins eine erstklassige Schnurbremse.
> Da gehört für Matchruten-Posen richtig weitwerfen schon eine weit größere 4000er Spule mit guter hart+superglatt Abwurfkante und guter Wicklung dazu, idealerweise war das eine Zauber/RedArc mit langsamer Kreuzwicklung für besonders viel Weite, oder was annähernd gleichwertiges.
> Eine Daiwa Legalis LT 4000 wurde auch gehen und ist einfach verfügbar, aber man darf hierfür sogar eine Shimano Stradic oder Ultegra und dergleichen hernehmen.
> Und die dünnste vertretbare Schnur wie eine weiche 0.14mm Mono drauf, mit erstmal einiger dickerer Unterfütterung.
> Die 1000er Rolle passt an eine Nahbereichscombo.


Als Unterwicklung nehme ich immer alte gebrauchte Mono und dann 100-150m neue Schnur die oben drauf kommt dann läuft das.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Den Ausschlag gegeben hat die Entdeckung, daß eine (relativ große) Dinsmores-Box exakt unten vorne rein paßt und mittig angeordnet auch „fest sitzt”.
> Das kann kein Zufall sein, vermutlich haben die Korum-Designer damals tatsächlich nachgedacht.
> Über die unterste Ladung (also Bleischrot und zwei Hakenboxen) paßt noch ein Vorfach-Wickelbrett („Rig-Board” - vorhanden).
> Hinter den vorderen Bereich könnten Posen gelagert werden und in der Länge abgeschottet noch Futterkörbe oder Grundbleie/DS-Bleie.
> Und auch für ein paar Haken in Tüten wäre noch Platz, 2-3 Spulen Vorfachmaterial passen auch.
> Ich werde das so beim nächsten Trip zu den Döbeln mal probieren.
> Damit hätte ich die Bereiche Posen- und leichte Grundangelei auf Döbel&Co. hoffentlich abgedeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> Klar, für andere Angelbereiche müßte umgepackt werden.


Na wenn das kein Wink des Schicksals ist, und anstatt umzupacken würd ich für andere Angelbereiche mir entsprechende Boxen holen
sprich anstatt einer Box die du ja schon hast, noch eine Zweite oder Dritte oder gar Vierte dazu holen, dann brauchst du nur der 
Angelart entsprechende Box einpacken.

Mußt nur aufpassen das du die Richtige erwischt nicht das du mit der Pose Döbeln willst und du hast nur die Feederbox dabei.  

Ich für meinen Teil habe so ziemlich alles in meiner Kiepe (Trottinig war ich noch nicht) bis auf die Spinnfischsachen, ok ein wenig 
Gewicht hat sie schon aber beim Ansitz bin ich eigentlich gut aufgestellt.
Ob nun ein wenig Stippen, Feedern, Karpfen, Aal oder auch unsere Räuber in der Beziehung bin ich echt flexibel am Wasser.
Gut ich muß sie dieses Jahr mal wieder durchforsten und überflüssiges aussortieren, es sammelt sich immer wieder was an.  


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Yup, ich habe eben die relativ große Korum-Box („Maxi Rig Manager”) gepackt. 

Da sind jetzt alle kleineren Teile für die Angelei auf Döbel am kleinen Fluß drinne - Posen, Bleie, paar kleine Futterkörbe, Vorfachmaterial und ein paar Nubsies, etwas Werkzeug. Im Prinzip mehr als erforderlich, aber Posen eben auch in ner breiten Auswahl für die sehr schnellen Swims als auch feine für die fast Stillwasser-Stellen.

Zusätzlich kommt ne kleine Neoprenhülle für einen kleinen Fotoapparat in das Innenfach, die Thermoskanne Kaffee und Papiere, in den Außentaschen des Rucksackhockers Zolli und „Knüppel”, Arterienklemme, Hakenlöser, Müllbeutel, Handtuch.
In die „Futtertasche” kommen LiquiBread, Sandwichtoast, evtl. ne Dose Mais, ein Breadpunchset und noch ein Hakenlöser. Diese Sachen extra zu transportieren hat sich für mich bewährt.

Der robuste 3m-Kescherstiel und Rubber-Netz sind gesetzt, als Grundrute irgendeine 11ft-Feeder. 
Eine lange Posenrute soll mit, vermutlich diesmal die 15ft-Greys, und eine etwas leichtere Posenrute speziell für den Nahdistanz-Swim.
Ein paar Banksticks habe ich immer im Kofferraum, da ist die Auswahl unkritisch.


----------



## Jason

MS aus G , dickes Petri zum Spiegelkarpfen. 
Professor Tinca , auch dir ein Herzliches Petri Heil zu deiner Döbelstrecke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> eine 2000er neueren Datums ist mir zumindest bei Shimano nicht bekannt,


Sedona bis Nasci, Twin Power und Vanqish - alle in 2000 erhältlich...
Aber Du hast schon Recht; natürlich meinte ich 2500/3000.... .


----------



## Raven87

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten 
Dann war ich bei der Auswahl meines Tackles wohl zu dumm... Mist



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau das machen, aber nicht so einen Winzling 2000 an eine 13ft Rute, das ist eine Lockenwicklermaschine und an feinen Ringleins eine erstklassige Schnurbremse.
> Da gehört für Matchruten-Posen richtig weitwerfen schon eine weit größere 4000er Spule mit guter hart+superglatt Abwurfkante und guter Wicklung dazu, idealerweise war das eine Zauber/RedArc mit langsamer Kreuzwicklung für besonders viel Weite, oder was  annähernd gleichwertiges.
> Eine Daiwa Legalis LT 4000 wurde auch gehen und ist einfach verfügbar, aber man darf hierfür sogar eine Shimano Stradic oder Ultegra und dergleichen hernehmen.
> Und die dünnste vertretbare Schnur wie eine weiche 0.14mm Mono drauf, mit erstmal einiger dickerer Unterfütterung.
> Die 1000er Rolle passt an eine Nahbereichscombo.


Ich dachte, dass die Rute quasi bei 0 anfängt und ich somit gut für feine Posen gerüstet bin :-( Die meisten Ruten, die ich gefunden habe, hatten da schon eine Gewichtsangabe von 3 oder 5g stehen und so dachte ich 0 wäre besser. Aber eine Daiwa Rolle an einer Shimano Rute, das geht mal gar nicht ;-)



Tricast schrieb:


> Raven87 : Die Shimanski Aero X5 Match *Float* ist doch eine Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht ca. bis 20 gr., dann eine 1000 er Rolle mit 0,16 er GTM die bestimmt 0,175 dick ist. Das ist keine stimmige Combo für 3 gr. Waggler auf weite Entfernungen. Zu Deinem Rollenproblem: 3000 oder 4000 Rolle mit *Matchspule*, das sind diese flachen Spulen. Z.B. Daiwa Ninja Match LT in 3000 oder 4000 C. Als Matchrute   z.B eine RIVE R-Match Design 405 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 3 - 8 gr. oder die ganz leichte Drennan Akolyte (selbst noch nicht gefischt) oder bei 123 schauen was die so anbieten an TOP älteren Matchruten mit sehr geringem Wurfgewicht , möglichst mit Schieberinge (da waren die Matchruten noch Spitze).
> Als Waggler würde ich auf diese Distanzen eine Pose nehmen mit einer Flötenantenne (die Flöten sind dicker und somit besser sichtbar und haben kaum Auftrieb (EXNER Blue Match Vario Waggler 80651 mit EXNER Vario Antenne mit Flöte). Somit kannst Du auch 4 oder sogar 5 gr. nehmen ohne an Sensibilität eingebüßt zu haben gegenüber einer tragenden Antenne die sehr weit aus dem Wasser schaut.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Die Rute klingt echt super! Jetzt ärgere ich mich über die Shimano X5... Ich glaube zwei Matchruten für den gleichen Zweck sind mir aktuell zu teuer. Aber vielen Dank für den Tip. Wobei ich jetzt schon angefixt bin... Ohje. Hattedie Rute überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. Ich finde es ohnehin schwierig bei dem ganzen Marketing im Internet was Gescheites zu finden. Gerade sowas Spezielles.


Thomas. schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle, allen Kranken gute Besserung, allen Fängern ein dickes Petri
> 
> 
> die 1000er von Shimano ist eine ganz undankbare Größe, erstens zu klein und zweitens passt nix anderes, eine 2000er neueren Datums ist mir zumindest bei Shimano nicht bekannt, 1500. 2500. und 3000 ist eine Größe, 4000er die wo es eine sehr große Auswahl an Spulen gibt (zumindest bei den Heckbremsern von Shimano) unteranderem Match Spulen.
> oder man holt sich sofort eine 4000er Match mit Großem Durchmesser da passt dann wie bei der 1000er nix anderes





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Erstmal hat denn die alte Pose 3gr getragen?
> Weil ich habe es schon des öfteren erlebt habe das das Gewicht was drauf stand nicht das Gewicht war was die Pose getragen hat
> egal ob mehr oder weniger.
> Dann sollte eine Pose vernüftig ausgebleit werden und nicht noch viel zu weit aus dem Wasser schauen, da spürt der Fisch dann gleich
> ordentlich Wiederstand.
> Und sein wir mal ehrlich 35m mit einer 3gr Pose ist schon ne Hausnummer bei mir hast du entweder Seitenwind oder Strömung wenn
> du da einen Futterplatz angelegt hast dann treibt dir die Posein Nullkommernichts von dem selbigen.
> Ich würde für mich da schon auf 6-8gr gehen vernünftig ausgebleit, eine gut sichbare Antenne so hat man gleich eine bessere Kontrolle
> wirft leichter, nicht immer volle Pulle was auch wieder mehr Genauigkeit gibt.
> 
> 
> Als Unterwicklung nehme ich immer alte gebrauchte Mono und dann 100-150m neue Schnur die oben drauf kommt dann läuft das.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Puh, die Tragkraft hatte ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Kann gut sein, dass die weniger tragen. Mir ist auch mal aufgefallen, dass selbst die kleinsten Grundeln mir die Pose komplett runter gezogen haben, also kann man getrost 1-2 Nummern größer gehen und die vernünftig ausbleien.
Die Exner-Posen vom Prof. werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch besorgen. Machen echt einen guten Eindruck. Hatte ohnehin schon an diese Art von Posen gedacht.

OK lange Rede gar kein Sinn... Ich werde es mit 5g-Posen versuchen und mir eine gescheite Rolle organisieren. Wenn das noch immer nicht ausreicht, werde ich mal über die Rive-Rute nachdenken.

Beim Thema Rolle denke ich gerade erstmal an die Shimano Ultegra FC 4000. Die ist schön klein und leicht. Besser wäre es vermutlich eine Rolle zu nehmen, welche eine extra große Spule hat, nur ist man dann immer bei den fetten Rollen für die Grundangelei (zumindest bei Shimano)
Edit: So bis 180€ dachte ich


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Dann war ich bei der Auswahl meines Tackles wohl zu dumm... Mist


Das ist uns allen schon öfter passiert - und traurigerweise wird es auch noch öfter geschehen...


Raven87 schrieb:


> So bis 180€ dachte ich


Dann kauf dir unbedingt ne 4000er Vanford - die ist absolut perfekt..


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist uns allen schon öfter passiert - und traurigerweise wird es auch noch öfter geschehen...
> 
> Dann kauf dir unbedingt ne 4000er Vanford - die ist absolut perfekt..


Ja das stimmt, ich arbeite schon seit Jahrzehnten daran nicht so ein voreiliges Konsumäffchen zu sein, hat wieder gut geklappt 

Habe mir gerade mal gedacht, wenn ich mir doch noch die Rive kaufen "muss" so ist die Shimano X5 nicht unnütz. Die kann ich gut als Barsch- oder Forellenrute nehmen... Wurm oder Bienenmade dran und ab gehts!

Ich habe den Vorgänger der Vanford an meinen Spinnruten montiert (Stradic Ci4) echt eine super Rolle. Nur bin ich leider etwas... nunja... speziell. Also die erste Regel ist, die Marke der Rolle muss mit die der Rute von der Philosophie überein stimmen (also Daiwarolle an Shimanorute geht nicht).
Und die zweite Regel ist, dass Rute und Rolle eine optische Symbiose eingehen müssen  Die X5-Rute hat etwas Blauanteil im Blank, daher kann ich das nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren eine rote Rolle dran zu schrauben. Das würde mich immer triggern :-D


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> meinem Gewissen vereinbaren eine rote Rolle dran zu schrauben. Das würde mich immer triggern :-D


Na na na - Du bist hier und hast dir Hilfe gesucht...
Wir können das gemeinsam schaffen.
Nimm dein Problem an und schreibe 1000 mal "Die Farbe ist egal"

Ernsthaft; die 4000er c14 runter von der Spinne und mal zu Testzwecken an die Match geschraubt - das ist ein Traum..


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na na na - Du bist hier und hast dir Hilfe gesucht...
> Wir können das gemeinsam schaffen.
> Nimm dein Problem an und schreibe 1000 mal "Die Farbe ist egal"
> 
> Ernsthaft; die 4000er c14 runter von der Spinne und mal zu Testzwecken an die Match geschraubt - das ist ein Traum..


Nee nee das geht nicht, das gefällt mir dann einfach nicht.
Die Ultegra ist doch auch ok oder nicht? Die 1000er ist ziemlich gut finde ich, nur halt zu klein. Angeblich hat sie eine long stroke Spule hmmm
Auf der Stradic habe ich Gefelcht mit Flourcarbon vorgeschaltet. Ich glaube von der Schnur her wäre das zum testen auch Mist

Edit: Ich habe mich übrigens gerade mit Posen von Exner eingedeckt danke Tricast und Professor


----------



## Raven87

Tricast schrieb:


> Raven87 : Die Shimanski Aero X5 Match *Float* ist doch eine Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht ca. bis 20 gr., dann eine 1000 er Rolle mit 0,16 er GTM die bestimmt 0,175 dick ist. Das ist keine stimmige Combo für 3 gr. Waggler auf weite Entfernungen. Zu Deinem Rollenproblem: 3000 oder 4000 Rolle mit *Matchspule*, das sind diese flachen Spulen. Z.B. Daiwa Ninja Match LT in 3000 oder 4000 C. Als Matchrute   z.B eine RIVE R-Match Design 405 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 3 - 8 gr. oder die ganz leichte Drennan Akolyte (selbst noch nicht gefischt) oder bei 123 schauen was die so anbieten an TOP älteren Matchruten mit sehr geringem Wurfgewicht , möglichst mit Schieberinge (da waren die Matchruten noch Spitze).
> Als Waggler würde ich auf diese Distanzen eine Pose nehmen mit einer Flötenantenne (die Flöten sind dicker und somit besser sichtbar und haben kaum Auftrieb (EXNER Blue Match Vario Waggler 80651 mit EXNER Vario Antenne mit Flöte). Somit kannst Du auch 4 oder sogar 5 gr. nehmen ohne an Sensibilität eingebüßt zu haben gegenüber einer tragenden Antenne die sehr weit aus dem Wasser schaut.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Die feinste Acolyte wäre die ultra oder? Habe in unterschiedlichen Beschreibungen unterschiedliche Aussagen gefunden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Raven87 schrieb:


> Die feinste Acolyte wäre die ultra oder?



Ja.
Hier der Überblick:








						Acolyte Float Rods | Drennan International
					

Acolyte 17ft Float   Acolyte Ultra 11ft Float   Acolyte Ultra 12ft Float Acolyte Ultra 13ft Float Acolyte Ultra 14ft Float Acolyte Ultra 15ft Float Acolyte Plus 13ft Float Acolyte Plus 14ft Float Acolyte Plus 15ft Float Acolyte Carp Waggler 11ft Acolyte Carp Waggler 12ft




					www.drennantackle.com


----------



## geomas

So, wieder mal mit viel Verzug gehts los. Mal sehen, ob die Döbel sich blicken lassen in meiner Gegenwart.
Ihr werdets erfahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Georg.


----------



## geomas

Danke! 
Nummer 1 kam an der Feederrute (heute Tri-Cast Legend 3500) auf ne große Flocke. 45+x.
Ich probiere es jetzt mit der Pose. Rute die Tele-Balzer mit DAM-Kapsel. Mal sehen.


----------



## Tricast

Raven87 : Für die RIVE gibt es natürlich auch Rollen von RIVE und für die Drennan gibt es auch Rollen (Kaffeemühle) von Drennan.
Egal was gekauft wird, es sollte nur nicht zu klein sein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Nummer zwo um die 40 auf Grund, der dritte eben an der Posenrute. So 40 min hab ich noch. 
Das Sammys-Brot ist diesmal super von der Konsistenz her.


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du entpuppst Dich hier noch zu einem ausgewiesenen Döbel-Fänger. Schmecken die denn überhaupt???

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein dickes Döbel-Petri, geomas. Und noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Storage-Debatte. Ich nutze seit Jahren meist eine Nubsibox von Fox, mit der ich, obwohl sie sperrig ist und nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen war, sehr zufrieden bin. Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich mir eine deutlich kleinere Box von Korda zugelegt, in der sich ebenfalls fast alles unterbringen lässt. Noch weiter verkleinern möchte ich mich allerdings nicht, obwohl der Minimax (sche) Minimalismus natürlich auch ihre Reize hat.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Tricast schrieb:


> Raven87 : Für die RIVE gibt es natürlich auch Rollen von RIVE und für die Drennan gibt es auch Rollen (Kaffeemühle) von Drennan.
> Egal was gekauft wird, es sollte nur nicht zu klein sein.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Scheinbar hat so ziemlich jede Angelfirma das Rollen"bauen" für sich entdeckt!


----------



## geomas

Na das war doch ein ganz schöner Ausflug aufs Land. Auch wenn das Wetter nicht perfekt war (geschätzt 2-4°, immerhin über null, es war trocken, ein teilweise sehr scharfer Wind strich über die Wiesen und Äcker). Aber ich war warm angezogen und guter Dinge. 






Die nicht besonders kleine Korum-Box habe ich natürlich vollgemacht und dafür auf weitere Boxen und Kleinfutterale verzichtet. 
Wirklich erstaunlich der freie Platz im Rucksackhocker, der Raumgewinn enorm. Und leicht fühlte sich der Rucksack auch an.

Naja, ich habe am ersten Swim mit losem Liquibread-Füttern begonnen und dann aber zunächst die Grundrute klargemacht.





Große Flocke, das gestern Abend erworbene Sammys Super Sandwich war perfekt von der Konsistenz her.
Für die LB-Fabrikation nehme ich das billigste Sandwichtoast.

Hatte einen Drennan-Gripmesh-Korb am festen Seitenarm und ein 4er Owner Chinta (#50340) am Ende der Strippe.
Es dauerte etwas, beim 3. oder 4. Wurf gab es das typische Rütteln an der Feedertip. Der Anhieb saß und bald war der erste Fische im Kescher.





Den 50 etwas näher als den 40cm. Die gegenüber meinen alten Medium-Feeder-Ruten ewas kräftigere Tri-Cast Legend 3500 machte sich gut.

Am typischen Döbeleinstand etwas flußabwärts tat sich danach an der Posenrute aber nichts. Bis auf einen hartnäckigen Hänger, den ich durch brutales Zerren lösen konnte (gibt Vertrauen in das benutzte Gerät und Knotenfestigkeit). Auf dem Weg zur zweiten „heißen Stelle” habe ich einen Stop eingelegt und konnte auch dort noch einen Chub überlisten - auch auf Grund. Die Pose war dort erfolglos.

Bin dann weiter, habe wieder lose Ballen LB gefüttert und den nächsten Versuch mit der Pose gestartet. Da hats dann auch geklappt, bei der 6. oder 7. Drift wurde die Pose unter Wasser gezogen, mit der Tele-Balzer-Rute und DAM-Kapselrolle brauchte es etwas Geduld, bis der Fisch gelandet war. Etwa 40cm mag er gehabt haben. Dann ging ein guter Fisch nach etwa 30sec „stiften”, der hatte am äußersten Ende der Drift gebissen und das Hereingepumpe flußaufwärts hat wohl zu lange gedauert. 

Soweit erstmal. Auf der Heimfahrt setzte dann Nieselregen ein, da hab ich noch mal Glück gehabt. 
Die für die ruhige Flachwasserstelle mitgeführte leichtere Matche habe ich nicht benutzt - zuviel Zeit vorher mit den anderen Ruten „verangelt”.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Bericht und hübscher Fisch, Georg.

Was ist das für eine blau/schwarze Rolle?


----------



## Dace

Hallo Winterangler,

trotz des useligen Wetters heute mal wieder ans Wasser gefahren. Die Wasserbedingungen sind wieder normal, die WT liegt an der Lippe zurzeit bei knapp 7 Grad. Die Wind war aber schneidig kalt.

Nach dem ich 2-mal genullt hatte, war das Anglerglück mal wieder auf meiner Seite, ich konnte einen schönen Döbel landen. Köder war mal wieder ein Frühstücksfleischwürfel am 8er Drennan wide-gabe-Haken. Rute war eine Stablers Angling Chub 12' mit eingespleißten Quiver. Ich nehme diese Rute gerne, wenn ich "an den Büschen vorbei angeln will", da ist etwas mehr Länge von Vorteil.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toller Fisch Dace !
Hast den mal gemessen?


----------



## Dace

@Professor Tinca

Ich messe und wiege grundsätzlich jeden Fisch. Das ist bei uns in der Gruppe Pflicht. Daraus resultiert aber auch eine Statistik mit fast 4000 Einträgen zu kapitalen Fischen.

Ach so, der Döbel war 56 cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super!


----------



## geomas

Was für ein schöner Brummer, Petri heil, Dace ! 

Professor Tinca - danke - die Rolle ist ne MAP Dual 4500.


----------



## Tricast

Raven87 : Hier mal für die Feinschmecker:








						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Werne finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Und hier in 420:








						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Berlin Reinickendorf finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Hier mal für die Feinschmecker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Werne finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


Die hatte ich auchmal - jetzt habe ich das gleichnamige Nachfolgemodell.
Die Alte ist um Klassen besser.
Wäre ich nicht gerade ohnehin schon pleite, würde ich zuschlagen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Die nicht besonders kleine Korum-Box habe ich natürlich vollgemacht und dafür auf weitere Boxen und Kleinfutterale verzichtet.


Das sieht gleich viel besser aus - und warscheinlich musstest Du trotzdem keine Not leiden..
Die Box gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri zu den schönen Winterdöbeln, geomas Und Dace, und natürlich herzlichen Dank für Eure Berichte  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Raven87 schrieb:


> Beim Thema Rolle denke ich gerade erstmal an die Shimano Ultegra FC 4000. Die ist schön klein und leicht. Besser wäre es vermutlich eine Rolle zu nehmen, welche eine extra große Spule hat, nur ist man dann immer bei den fetten Rollen für die Grundangelei (zumindest bei Shimano)
> Edit: So bis 180€ dachte ich


du stehst ja auf Ultegra, hier eine 3500er Ultegra im vergleich zu einer 3000er Catana, sooo groß ist der unterschied auch nicht


----------



## Hecht100+

Nur mal zur Info, die Ükel-Pin liegt im Moment jetzt bei fast 70 Euronen. Sch....
Inflation.


----------



## Slappy

OK, da bin ich raus. 
Wollte mir dieses Jahr eigentlich eine holen..... 


Fettes Petri an geomas und Dace zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Die nicht besonders kleine Korum-Box habe ich natürlich vollgemacht und dafür auf weitere Boxen und Kleinfutterale verzichtet.
> Wirklich erstaunlich der freie Platz im Rucksackhocker, der Raumgewinn enorm. Und leicht fühlte sich der Rucksack auch an.


Da hast du ja richtig aufgeräumt und ausgemistet und wieder Platz für andere Sachen in deinem Rucksackhocker  
Und dann hast du da noch ein paar schöne Döbel auf die Schuppen gelegt Petri Heil dazu und wie so oft schon ein toller Bericht



Dace schrieb:


> Hallo Winterangler,
> 
> trotz des useligen Wetters heute mal wieder ans Wasser gefahren. Die Wasserbedingungen sind wieder normal, die WT liegt an der Lippe zurzeit bei knapp 7 Grad. Die Wind war aber schneidig kalt.
> 
> Nach dem ich 2-mal genullt hatte, war das Anglerglück mal wieder auf meiner Seite, ich konnte einen schönen Döbel landen. Köder war mal wieder ein Frühstücksfleischwürfel am 8er Drennan wide-gabe-Haken. Rute war eine Stablers Angling Chub 12' mit eingespleißten Quiver. Ich nehme diese Rute gerne, wenn ich "an den Büschen vorbei angeln will", da ist etwas mehr Länge von Vorteil.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland


Petri Heil zu deinem schönen Döbel das ist ja schon ein richtig Runder steht gut im Futter,
da hast du mit deiner Rute/Rollenkombi und Döbel auch noch ein Klasse Bild geliefert plus Bericht  




Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

So ich habe in meinem Keller ein wenig gestöbert und meine alten Karpfen/Aal Rollen ausgegraben, ich brauch ja noch eine für meine
Feederrute wollte mir zwar noch ein/zwei neue holen weiß aber noch nicht wann also alte wieder in Betrieb nehmen was meint ihr die
sollte doch erst mal gehen







ich weiß garnicht wie alt das gute Stück ist,   bei der Spule mußte ich die Abwurfkante nachpolieren da waren noch ein zwei kleine Kratzer drin malsehen wann ich zum testen komme 

Achja und die habe ich auch noch gefunden da fehlt nur ne passende Rute was meint ihr wonach sollte ich da Ausschau halten???











So eine schöne alte Kombi felht mir noch also für Vorschläge bin ich Dankbar und kann mir jemand sagen wie alt das gute Stück ist???


Gruß Frank


Ps.Vielleicht wäre das auch was für die OCC ich glaub da mach ich auch mit


----------



## kuttenkarl

Allen die draußen waren wünsch ein herzliches Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> und kann mir jemand sagen wie alt das gute Stück ist???


57 Jahre. Zumindest kam die Serie 1965 auf den Markt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ich merke- auch rückblickend auf die letzten Jahre- das es mir sehr leicht fällt, Oldierollen herstellerunabhängig lieb zu haben und sie gerne auch zu gebrauchen.
Ich kann mich in Ihre Vorzüge, Ihre Solidität, Ihr Design leicht verlieben, und der Genuss sie zu gebrauchen überwiegt bei weitem Ihre oftmals gravierenden Mängel hinsichtlich der Performance gegenüber modernen Rollen.

Aber an diesem Punkt beginnt mein Oldie-Problem. Denn historischen Ruten kann ich nur wenig abgewinnen. Splitcanes sind mit Sicherheit die schönsten Ruten die man sich vorstellen kann, alles an ihnen verzaubert mich und weckt meine  Begehren. Aber hinsichtlich der Performance bedeuten sie mir nur Qual, Ihr astronomisches Gewicht, Ihre -vornehm ausgedrückt- extreme Parabolik, und nicht zuletzt Ihre kostbare Empfindlichkeit verleiden mir Ihren Gebrauch.
Glasruten ebenfalls, sie sind zwar leichter -und können sogar sehr leicht sein- aber ebenfalls viel zu weich, und ästhetisch (und darum geht's ja auch beim Oldietacklegebrauch) ist ihr dicker Rumpf eine Zumutung.*

Und hier also das Dilemma: Ich mag Oldierollen, lehne aber Oldieruten ab. Nur: Eine Antike Rolle an einer Modernen Rute ist ein Zwiespalt den ich nicht aushalte.

Vielleicht kommen daher meine Bemühungen, klassische Rutenkonzepte (Avon, lt. Ledger) in "klassischem Gewand" mit gedeckten Farben, Schieberollenhaltern und Fullcork auf modernen Blanks zu Bauen, und dann mit gutem Gewissen mit Rollenklassikern zu paaren.

Seltsame Einstellung, aber so tickt mein Herz,
Hg
Minimax


*meine "erogene Zone", die Rutenpartie die mich sozusagen anmacht, ist immer der Übergang von Griff und Blank. D optische Kontrast im Umriss, wenn der Breite gemütliche Korkgriff, am besten mit einer leichten Kuppel, abrupt in einen bleistiftdünnen Blank übergeht, das ist die rutenbauerische Wespentaille, eine Spannungsregler, dynamische Kontur. Splitcanes (vgl. Avocet) und hochmodulierte Carbons (Acolyte) haben ihn, aber bei Hohlglasruten fällt er schlaff und Spannungslos aus.


----------



## Jason

Petri heil an geomas und Dace
Und vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte.
Astacus74 ,die Noris Shakespeare-Rolle hat noch 4 weitere in dieser Serie.
2010, 2020, 2030, 2040 und 2050.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Antike Rolle an einer Modernen Rute ist ein Zwiespalt den ich nicht aushalte.


Und gerade mit dem Gedanken hab ich mich gerade befasst. Die OCC ist am anrollen und ich denke über die Combo nach, die ich nehmen werde. Ne moderne Rute mit ner Oldie Rolle geht mit Verlaub gar nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Und gerade mit dem Gedanken hab ich mich gerade befasst. Die OCC ist am anrollen und ich denke über die Combo nach, die ich nehmen werde. Ne moderne Rute mit ner Oldie Rolle geht mit Verlaub gar nicht.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ich war eben schon bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Rute die gefällt aber leider zur Zeit nicht in meiner
Preisklasse ist wäre diese

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ik-noris-rute-sehr-selten/1969087032-230-3304

ich glaub die wäre passig, obwohl der Herr minimax sich wohl am Übergang Kunststoff/Blank stören würde, ups grad erst gesehen gar
kein Korkgriff 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ne moderne Rute mit ner Oldie Rolle geht mit Verlaub gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Eben, ganz genau. Und Oldierollen sind Mana-Magnete, sozusagen Legenden-Dynamos.


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ich war eben schon bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Rute die gefällt aber leider zur Zeit nicht in meiner
> Preisklasse ist wäre diese
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ik-noris-rute-sehr-selten/1969087032-230-3304
> 
> ich glaub die wäre passig, obwohl der Herr minimax sich wohl am Übergang Kunststoff/Blank stören würde, ups grad ers gesehen gar
> kein Korkgriff
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich würde meine Vorlieben nie auf andere übertragen- und die Rute ist trotz der fehlenden Taillie ein bildhübsches Exemplar! Säähr sexy!

#OCC22 Ich bin noch garnicht so sicher, ob ich teilnehmen werde, wenn es dazu kommt. Im Augenblick beobachte ich mit Schmunzeln die Posts derjenigen, die einerseits ganz heiss auf ne OCC sind und sie einfordern, aber im gleichen Satz fragen, wer denn Orga und Verantwortung übernimmt. Husthust.

Falls es ne OCC22 gibt, und ich mitmache, würde ich meine OCC21 Combo MkIV/Mitchell300 verwenden. Sie wurde dafür gebaut und ich kann mit aus meiner Perspektive kein besseres Gerät für solch ein Unternehmen wünschen.


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ich war eben schon bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Rute die gefällt aber leider zur Zeit nicht in meiner
> Preisklasse ist wäre diese
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ik-noris-rute-sehr-selten/1969087032-230-3304
> 
> ich glaub die wäre passig, obwohl der Herr minimax sich wohl am Übergang Kunststoff/Blank stören würde, ups grad ers gesehen gar
> kein Korkgriff
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Schöne Rute und auch sehr passend, aber dennoch ein wenig zu teuer. Das ist sie nicht wert.

Gruß Jason

Edit: Ich vermute mal, die Rute ist noch älter wie deine Rolle.


----------



## geomas

Alte Rolle (die zeitlosen ABU 501/506 meine ich nicht) an moderner Rute gefällt mir auch nicht. Andersrum mag es gehen, hängt vom Einzelfall, der konkreten Combo ab. 





Wundervolles Rütchen, die Rolle wird wohl durch eine ähnlich halbalte Frontbremsshimano ersetzt.

Und auch wenn mir ein durchgehender Korkgriff mit Schiebrollenhaltern optisch am meisten zusagt - bei glanzlosem Wetter wie heute habe ich auch kein Problem mit ner üblen Stil-Sünde. Und dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich meine billigste Picker/Feeder mit ihrem durchgehenden Moosgummigriff evtl. mit zu den Döbeln nehmen könnte, für den ruhigen Swim.

#occ - bin noch unentschlossen. Auf keinen Fall möchte ich mir die Leidenschaft Angeln durch irgendwas mit „Druck” zerkratzen.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> geomas : Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du entpuppst Dich hier noch zu einem ausgewiesenen Döbel-Fänger. Schmecken die denn überhaupt???
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke, lieber Heinz! 
Ich begreife mich immer noch als Döbel-Anfänger-Dödel. Habe nur das Glück gehabt, ein oder 2 gute Stellen gefunden zu haben.
Und zur Frage nach dem Geschmack: es hängt wohl davon ab, welches Kraut man zum Fisch raucht.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Wundervolles Rütchen, die Rolle wird wohl durch eine ähnlich halbalte Frontbremsshimano ersetzt.


Das hätte was, nicht böse sein aber die Kombi Heckbremse/Doppelkurbel (ok bin ich kein Freund von hüstel) mit der Rute find ich
jetzt nicht so Endschick aber mit Frontbremse mittelalt das past besser



geomas schrieb:


> #occ - bin noch unentschlossen. Auf keinen Fall möchte ich mir die Leidenschaft Angeln durch irgendwas mit „Druck” zerkratzen.


Druck machen ist der falsche Ansatz, ich seh das so wie im Ükel dabeisein ist alles halt der Olympische Gedanke.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Alte Rolle (die zeitlosen ABU 501/506 meine ich nicht) an moderner Rute gefällt mir auch nicht. Andersrum mag es gehen, hängt vom Einzelfall, der konkreten Combo ab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wundervolles Rütchen, die Rolle wird wohl durch eine ähnlich halbalte Frontbremsshimano ersetzt.
> 
> Und auch wenn mir ein durchgehender Korkgriff mit Schiebrollenhaltern optisch am meisten zusagt - bei glanzlosem Wetter wie heute habe ich auch kein Problem mit ner üblen Stil-Sünde. Und dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich meine billigste Picker/Feeder mit ihrem durchgehenden Moosgummigriff evtl. mit zu den Döbeln nehmen könnte, für den ruhigen Swim.
> 
> #occ - bin noch unentschlossen. Auf keinen Fall möchte ich mir die Leidenschaft Angeln durch irgendwas mit „Druck” zerkratzen.


Uuuhh.. oh, Baby, genau das meine ich...mmmhh:




Das ist so.. so.. *Ganz nach meinem Geschmack*


----------



## geomas

^ ja, davon habe ich ein Paar. 7+10ft, „Winner” von Alan Brown für Browning gebaut. Fest eingespleißte Quivertip. Die 7ft ist wirklich ne Winter-Kanal-Rute, superfein. Die 10ft ist mir auch noch zu fein für die Döbelei.
Ein Paar etwas kräftigerer Alan Brown-Quivertip-Ruten (11ft oder so) ging neulich für 130€ weg (gleicher Verkäufer, ein Mann mit erlesenem Geschmack und eine Myriade feiner Ruten).
Da zuckt schon mal der Maus-Finger, aber ich blieb standhaft.


(ich vermute, daß die kurzgeteilte Edel-Picker, von der Andal gelegentlich schrieb, auch aus dieser Werkstatt stammen könnte)


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Da zuckt schon mal der Maus-Finger, aber ich blieb standhaft.


Das kenn ich  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Ich habe mir gerade mal so die Beiträge über alte Rollen und Ruten hier angeschaut und finde es sehr interessant, wie hier kontrovers die Ansichten sind. 

So begleitet uns das Thema neue Materialien für Ruten nun schon viele Jahre, aber trotzdem bleiben wir bei Glas- und Holzruten hängen weil wir, wenn überhaupt, nur einen geringen Vorteil gegenüber modernen Ruten erkennen können.

Wir durften eine Menge Ruten namenhafter Firmen aus modernen Material testen , aber es sind wenige davon noch im Einsatz.

So haben wir bereits in 80-zigern Versuche angestellt, wie weit kann man mit einer Glasrute werfen. Mit einer Bruce & Walker GSU haben wir locker die 100-Meter überschritten. Irgendwie war es auf einmal schick, Karpfen in extrem weiten Entfernungen zu Angeln, und angeblich ging das nur mit Kohlefaserruten.

Und wenn ich nicht gerade im Fluss stehe und mit der Stipprute und einer Centrepin den Stick laufen lasse, kann zum Beispiel das Gewicht einer Rute nicht so sehr das Argument sein. Wenn ich auf Grund fische, liegt die Rute zum größten Teil auf zwei Rutenhaltern, da kann beim Anschlag die dicke Grundrute mit ihrem Gewicht schon von Vorteil sein, wenn ich in 50 m Entfernung beim Döbelangeln den Anschlag durchbringen will, da ist die Schnuraufnahme schon anders, als  mit einer leichtgewichten Rute. Und wenn dann auch noch Hindernisse wie unter Wasser ragende Büsche und Bäume vorhanden sind, brauche ich zudem noch Reserven, den Fisch vernünftig unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.

Bei allen Verständnis für den Puristen, aber irgendwie muss es praktikabel sein, Ästhetik und Praxis müssen zusammen passen. Und da gibt es gerade bei den alten englischen Glasruten maßgeschneiderte Ruten, da die Rutenvielfalt eine ganz andere war. Ob diese oder ähnliche Überlegungen heute eine gewichte Rolle bei der Konstruktion einer Ruten eine Rolle spielen, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Aber gut, viele Wege führen nach Rom.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Tobias85

Von mir auch ein ganz herzliches Petri an MS aus G, geomas und Dace!



Raven87 schrieb:


> Die Exner-Posen vom Prof. werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch besorgen. Machen echt einen guten Eindruck. Hatte ohnehin schon an diese Art von Posen gedacht.


Aber hoffentlich nicht für das klassische Matchangeln, oder?


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info, die Ükel-Pin liegt im Moment jetzt bei fast 70 Euronen. Sch....
> Inflation.


Plus Zoll, Märchensteuer und die "Auslegepauschale" von DHL mit 6€....


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ich glaub die wäre passig


Wohl kaum - das ist eine Brandungsrute.. .


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Und hier also das Dilemma: Ich mag Oldierollen, lehne aber Oldieruten ab. Nur: Eine *Antike* Rolle an einer Modernen Rute ist ein Zwiespalt den ich nicht aushalte.





Jason schrieb:


> Ne moderne Rute mit ner *Oldie* Rolle geht mit Verlaub gar nicht.


um mal bei Rollen zu bleiben, ab wann (Alter?) ist eine Rolle ein Oldie? ab wann Antik?
für Mich sind Rollen mit innenliegender Spule Antik, da gibt es für mich bis auf 2 ausnahmen(mal ausprobieren) keine Rolle die ich auf einer Modernen" Rute fischen würde.
Oldie Rollen fangen bei mir mit den Außenliegenden Spulen und den Metall Körper (Body) an, da gibt es bestimmt einige (Geschmacksache) die auch auf der einen oder anderen Modernen passen würde.
und dann gibt es noch die Zeitlosen die _Jeanshosen _unter den Rollen, für die einen ein Oldie für die anderen schon Modern, viele der XT-7 Modelle von Shimano aus den 90er kann man finde ich heute noch an Modernen Match und Karpfenruten fischen.
und die ultimativen Zeitlosen Rollen sind die Daiwa SS 5000, und die US BR 6500B Technisch und Optisch passt sie selbst an Modernsten Karpfenruten.
	

		
			
		

		
	




das alles gilt natürlich nur für mich Persönlich.


vor ca. 3 Jahren habe ich mir mal ein neues Oldie Combo fürs schwere fischen geholt (Glasrute), optisch schön aber bis jetzt nur einmal am Wasser ohne Fisch kontakt, ich werde es dieses Jahr damit noch mal versuchen, und wenns nix ist kommt sie weg.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ein neues Oldie Combo fürs schwere fischen geholt


Genauso schön wie unfischbar.. .
Die Shimanos von Anfang der 90er sind richtig schöne und gute Rollen.
Das mit dem "Antik" sehe ich ganz genauso; innenliegende Spule ist auch mein Kriterium, und auch der Punkt, wo für mich der Spaß aufhört...


----------



## Raven87

Tricast schrieb:


> Raven87 : Für die RIVE gibt es natürlich auch Rollen von RIVE und für die Drennan gibt es auch Rollen (Kaffeemühle) von Drennan.
> Egal was gekauft wird, es sollte nur nicht zu klein sein.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja da habe ich auch schon geschaut. Ich glaube, dass mir die Drennan preislich etwas mehr zu sagt. Steht jetzt neben einer gescheiten Rolle ganz oben auf der Liste bzw. zwei Rollen (siehe Beitrag von Geomas unten zitiert :-D ). Muss jetzt noch etwas "Taschengeld" sparen und dann wird wieder investiert



Tricast schrieb:


> Raven87 : Hier mal für die Feinschmecker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Werne finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und hier in 420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Berlin Reinickendorf finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Den Nachfolger davon hatte ich mir angesehen (Super Ultegra). Finde da die Wurfgewichtsangaben etwas schwierig. Ist auch mit 20g angegeben wie die Shimano AX5, die ich habe und die ist einfach nicht für das ganz feine Zeug ausgelegt. Die alten können das aber vermutlich oder?



Thomas. schrieb:


> du stehst ja auf Ultegra, hier eine 3500er Ultegra im vergleich zu einer 3000er Catana, sooo groß ist der unterschied auch nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 396384


 Aber das ist doch die Competition oder? Die hatte ich tatsächlich auch gesehen, kam mir nur etwas übertrieben vor an einer ultra leichten Posenrute   Wobei die Catana echt klein ist für eine Allroundrolle finde ich.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein ganz herzliches Petri an MS aus G, geomas und Dace!
> 
> 
> Aber hoffentlich nicht für das klassische Matchangeln, oder?


Sowohl als auch. Die haben ja diverse Posen. Aber die vom Prof habe ich mir für ein Flüsschen geholt. Dann noch ein paar vorgebleite Waggler, die mir empfohlen wurden und noch zwei sehr feine Stillwasserposen 



geomas schrieb:


> Was für ein schöner Brummer, Petri heil, Dace !
> 
> Professor Tinca - danke - die Rolle ist ne MAP Dual 4500.


Na toll... Jetzt habe ich mich in die Rolle verliebt. Die sieht ja echt schick aus! Ich denke die würde sich gut an der Shimano AX5 machen als Posenrute auf Forelle, Barsch etc. oder was meint ihr!? Kannst du die Rolle für so mittleres Posenfischen empfehlen?


----------



## Thomas.

Raven87 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch die Competition oder? Die hatte ich tatsächlich auch gesehen, kam mir nur etwas übertrieben vor an einer ultra leichten Posenrute  Wobei die Catana echt klein ist für eine Allroundrolle finde ich.


richtig ist die Competition, und an einer Match hat sie wirklich nix zu suchen   die wiegt mal eben 640gr. habe sie für eine Feeder geholt.
die Catana ist genauso groß oder klein wie jede andere Shimano in der Rollengröße, und außer zum leichten Posen fischen würde ich sie auch für nichts anderen empfehlen


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wohl kaum - das ist eine Brandungsrute.. .


Ahha das erklärt dann auch den Kunststoffgriff, ich muß gestehen bei alten Ruten/Rollen kenn ich mich nicht so aus  



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Und die war damals schon grottenschlecht...


----------



## geomas

Raven87 - die gestern gefischte Rolle MAP Dual 4500 (es gibt sie noch eine Nr. größerals 5500) ist leider nichts für die feine Posenangelei.
Ich habe sie mir für ne etwas kräftigere Feederrute geholt - dafür wurde sie gebaut.
In meinen Augen sind die 3000/4000er Shimanos aus „XT-7”-Material aus den 90er Jahren erste Wahl fürs Matchangeln. Die sind oft zu finden auf dem Gebrauchtsmarkt, aber die Preise sind teilweise recht hoch für „ne alte Rolle” und nicht jede Rolle, die angeblich perfekt läuft tut dies auch.





Das hier ist en Aero GTM 4010 (oder 3010?) an einer Bombrute mit „kontrovers diskutierter Optik”. Diese Rollen sind super für die Posenangelei.

In der Ryobi Ecusima-Serie kann man sehr günstige moderne Frontbremsrollen finden, die auch gut für die feine Posenangelei taugen.
Da wirds nur etwas kompliziert miut E-Spulen.


----------



## Dace

"kontrovers diskutierte Optik"

... alt wird neu aufgelegt: Hardy CentrePin an Hardy Matchrute ... oder alt trifft neu - geht auch - oder?

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Raven87

geomas schrieb:


> Raven87 - die gestern gefischte Rolle MAP Dual 4500 (es gibt sie noch eine Nr. größerals 5500) ist leider nichts für die feine Posenangelei.
> Ich habe sie mir für ne etwas kräftigere Feederrute geholt - dafür wurde sie gebaut.
> In meinen Augen sind die 3000/4000er Shimanos aus „XT-7”-Material aus den 90er Jahren erste Wahl fürs Matchangeln. Die sind oft zu finden auf dem Gebrauchtsmarkt, aber die Preise sind teilweise recht hoch für „ne alte Rolle” und nicht jede Rolle, die angeblich perfekt läuft tut dies auch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das hier ist en Aero GTM 4010 (oder 3010?) an einer Bombrute mit „kontrovers diskutierter Optik”. Diese Rollen sind super für die Posenangelei.
> 
> In der Ryobi Ecusima-Serie kann man sehr günstige moderne Frontbremsrollen finden, die auch gut für die feine Posenangelei taugen.
> Da wirds nur etwas kompliziert miut E-Spulen.



Die MAP Dual, so dachte ich, passt ganz gut an die Shimano AX5 zum mittleren Posenfischen auf Barsch und Forelle. Oder meinst du auch dafür ist die MAP Dual 4500 überdimensioniert? Eine 0,25 GTM drauf und ab geht`s?! Für die neue Rute in Spee, die dann das ultra feine Fischen beherrschen soll, bin ich noch nichts weiter. Die Drennan Acolyte wäre ja farblich relativ neutral, da hab ich dann als Designpolizei mehr Auswahl und könnte mir sogar die Shimano Vanguard vorstellen. Würde bei Rollen wohl eher auf neue Rollen gehen muss ich gestehen
Ryobi hatte ich bisher nicht auf dem Schirm. Die Rolle darf aber auch gerne teurer sein, das würde mich jetzt nicht stören. Nur halt keine 300€ oder so, das wäre dann zu viel des Guten.

Edit: Momentmal, wenn es ohnehin keine Shimanorute mehr wird, kann ja auch eine Daiwa-Rolle dram geschraubt werden :-D Da käme mir dann die
*Daiwa 20 Ninja LT 4000-C Pitch Black in den Sinn oder aber die Legalis, die passt farblich doch besser... ich glaube rot passt doch nicht so gut Oh man oh man*​


----------



## Tricast

Raven87 : Ich habe nichts von einer Super Ultegra Match geschrieben oder empfohlen! Nur die Ultegra erste Generation ist mehr als eine Überlegung wert (UVP damals knapp 1000 DM) (siehe Kommentar  Rheinfischer) oder die Diaflash (die Lila) erste Generation. Beide Shimanski Ruten sind unübertroffen, frage Thomas. (Mr. Diaflash) den Shimanski Papst. Ich würde jederzeit die Ultegra einer Drennan, auch der Acolyte vorziehen, nur Drennan Rollen würde ich mir nicht wieder kaufen (habe 4 Stück 4000 der FD).

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Raven87

Tricast schrieb:


> Raven87 : Ich habe nichts von einer Super Ultegra Match geschrieben oder empfohlen! Nur die Ultegra erste Generation ist mehr als eine Überlegung wert (UVP damals knapp 1000 DM) (siehe Kommentar  Rheinfischer) oder die Diaflash (die Lila) erste Generation. Beide Shimanski Ruten sind unübertroffen, frage Thomas. (Mr. Diaflash) den Shimanski Papst. Ich würde jederzeit die Ultegra einer Drennan, auch der Acolyte vorziehen, nur Drennan Rollen würde ich mir nicht wieder kaufen (habe 4 Stück 4000 der FD).
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Nee hab ich auch nicht so verstanden. Ich denke, dass die Super Ultegra der Nachfolger ist, wenn auch vielleicht nicht der Direkte oder?
Ich finde ja zB. die Shimano XMZ Match verdammt gut. Ich weiss aber nicht, wie es mit Alterserscheinungen aussieht bei solchen Sachen. Möchte mir eigentlich kein Bastelobjekt zu legen. Die Ruten haben ja auch schon um die 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> die Diaflash (die Lila) erste Generation


Heinz - Du hast einen sehr guten Geschmack....


----------



## Tricast

Raven87 schrieb:


> Nee hab ich auch nicht so verstanden. Ich denke, dass die Super Ultegra der Nachfolger ist, wenn auch vielleicht nicht der Direkte oder?
> Ich finde ja zB. die Shimano XMZ Match verdammt gut. Ich weiss aber nicht, wie es mit Alterserscheinungen aussieht bei solchen Sachen. Möchte mir eigentlich kein Bastelobjekt zu legen. Die Ruten haben ja auch schon um die 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


Meine Beiden auch, die Diaflash und die Ultegra. Trotzdem würde ich sie nicht gegen Andere tauschen.
Wir haben noch 4 Sensas Coruche, 2 Faps Sextant, 1 alte Hardy und eine neue Hardy. Aber die beiden Shimanskies sind meine Lieblinge für leichtes Matchen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Haach.. Die Diskussion über so schlanke feine Matchruten macht mir grosse Lust auch mal wieder zur Pose zu greifen. Aber das halten zur Zeit meine Hände kältemässig nicht aus.
Ob ich zum Trost wenigstens mal wieder mit der Pin lädschern sollte? Pin war ich auch schon lang nicht mehr mit unterwegs


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Raven87 schrieb:


> Nee nee das geht nicht, das gefällt mir dann einfach nicht.


Damit deinen 2 Kombinationsregeln ala Herstellerindoktrinierung hast du dir eine erheblich verkomplizierte Tacklebeschaffung und Mehrausgaben aufgehalst.
Aber auch gut, jedem was gefällt.
Ich kann ansonsten auch sehr eine Lacksprühdose mattschwarz gegenlästige Farbflecken und dergleichen empfehlen   ...



Raven87 schrieb:


> Die Ultegra ist doch auch ok oder nicht?


Natürlich, immerin sind die immer auf höherem Modellplatz als Stradic gewesen, und als eigentliches Japanmodell auch für die dortigen verwöhnten Angler gemacht.
Konservative Typen ggü. neuen unausgegorenen Experimenten täte ich von der Riskobewertung her immer bevorzugen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat so ziemlich jede Angelfirma das Rollen"bauen" für sich entdeckt!


Die Wertsteigerung der Ware bei Quelle in günstig einkaufbaren OEM Rollenfabriken ist ja auch klasse,
der richtige Schriftzug mit drauf und schon löhnt der Käufer das doppelte ggü. vorher (typgleiche Rolle als Günstigangebot).
Da kann man als Vertriebslabel ohne Herstellung ja gar nicht anders, das muss man einfach machen.
Ist wie bei Banken, die Häuser zu 50% Realeigenkapital mit 50% Kredit für absolut lau mitnehmen, ganz ohne jegliches Risiko und sonderliche Leistung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich merke- auch rückblickend auf die letzten Jahre- das es mir sehr leicht fällt, Oldierollen herstellerunabhängig lieb zu haben und sie gerne auch zu gebrauchen.
> Ich kann mich in Ihre Vorzüge, Ihre Solidität, Ihr Design leicht verlieben, und der Genuss sie zu gebrauchen überwiegt bei weitem Ihre oftmals gravierenden Mängel hinsichtlich der Performance gegenüber modernen Rollen.
> 
> Aber an diesem Punkt beginnt mein Oldie-Problem. Denn historischen Ruten kann ich nur wenig abgewinnen. Splitcanes sind mit Sicherheit die schönsten Ruten die man sich vorstellen kann, alles an ihnen verzaubert mich und weckt meine  Begehren. Aber hinsichtlich der Performance bedeuten sie mir nur Qual, Ihr astronomisches Gewicht, Ihre -vornehm ausgedrückt- extreme Parabolik, und nicht zuletzt Ihre kostbare Empfindlichkeit verleiden mir Ihren Gebrauch.
> Glasruten ebenfalls, sie sind zwar leichter -und können sogar sehr leicht sein- aber ebenfalls viel zu weich, und ästhetisch (und darum geht's ja auch beim Oldietacklegebrauch) ist ihr dicker Rumpf eine Zumutung.*
> 
> Und hier also das Dilemma: Ich mag Oldierollen, lehne aber Oldieruten ab. Nur: Eine Antike Rolle an einer Modernen Rute ist ein Zwiespalt den ich nicht aushalte.
> 
> Vielleicht kommen daher meine Bemühungen, klassische Rutenkonzepte (Avon, lt. Ledger) in "klassischem Gewand" mit gedeckten Farben, Schieberollenhaltern und Fullcork auf modernen Blanks zu Bauen, und dann mit gutem Gewissen mit Rollenklassikern zu paaren.
> 
> Seltsame Einstellung, aber so tickt mein Herz,
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> *meine "erogene Zone", die Rutenpartie die mich sozusagen anmacht, ist immer der Übergang von Griff und Blank. D optische Kontrast im Umriss, wenn der Breite gemütliche Korkgriff, am besten mit einer leichten Kuppel, abrupt in einen bleistiftdünnen Blank übergeht, das ist die rutenbauerische Wespentaille, eine Spannungsregler, dynamische Kontur. Splitcanes (vgl. Avocet) und hochmodulierte Carbons (Acolyte) haben ihn, aber bei Hohlglasruten fällt er schlaff und Spannungslos aus.


Nur mal ganz kurz,  könnte auch viel mehr bei dem Themenanriss  ...

Ich empfehle nicht zu alte Oldierollen herzunehmen, wie eben die letzte, andere Farben gibt es auch.
Bei den Oldieruten eben genau mit Matchruten in der bekannten Bauweise anfangen, durchgehend langer Korkgriff und Schieberinge, nur mit sehr leichten Ringen.
Alles andere ist eh nur zweite Wahl, wenn man sich einmal verliebt hat ...
Das passt fast immer zusammen (außer bei grässlichen Farbgegensätzen -> s.o.).

Wenn man bei den Matchruten auf einigermaßen durchmesserstarke Handteile achtet (klar, keine Ofenrohre) resp. sich in der Länge auch auf 13ft bescheidet, dann wird die auch brauchbar angelbar sein, und macht Spaß. Auch aus Frühcarbon oder Glasfiber, bestes Neucarbon ab ca. 2014 ist aber natürlich viel affengeiler.

Und schön sind die allermeistens, sogar wunderschöne Exemplare wandern auf ewig durch die Zeit.
Da lohnt sich selbst eine Neubegriffung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Raven87 schrieb:


> Den Nachfolger davon hatte ich mir angesehen (Super Ultegra). Finde da die Wurfgewichtsangaben etwas schwierig. Ist auch mit 20g angegeben wie die Shimano AX5, die ich habe und die ist einfach nicht für das ganz feine Zeug ausgelegt. Die alten können das aber vermutlich oder?


Die neuen (last Gen.) habe schon eine genügend feine Spitze, dass du in Hektik nicht gleich eine 0.14 durchballern tust.
Für mich sind die der Benchmark, weit vorne. 

Kann man leider nicht mehr einfach mal neu kaufen, so wie Shimano sehr viele supertolle Modelle in den letzten 3 Jahren rausgeschmissen und beerdigt hat, ein Downgrade allererster Güte. 
Sowas kam aber leider schon früher vor.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz kurz,  könnte auch viel mehr bei dem Themenanriss  ...
> 
> Ich empfehle nicht zu alte Oldierollen herzunehmen, wie eben die letzte, andere Farben gibt es auch.
> Bei den Oldieruten eben genau mit Matchruten in der bekannten Bauweise anfangen, durchgehend langer Korkgriff und Schieberinge, nur mit sehr leichten Ringen.
> Alles andere ist eh nur zweite Wahl, wenn man sich einmal verliebt hat ...
> Das passt fast immer zusammen (außer bei grässlichen Farbgegensätzen -> s.o.).
> 
> Wenn man bei den Matchruten auf einigermaßen durchmesserstarke Handteile achtet (klar, keine Ofenrohre) resp. sich in der Länge auch auf 13ft bescheidet, dann wird die auch brauchbar angelbar sein, und macht Spaß. Auch aus Frühcarbon oder Glasfiber, bestes Neucarbon ab ca. 2014 ist aber natürlich viel affengeiler.


Es war nur eine allgemeine Betrachtung -ich plane zur Zeit keine Suchbewegungen. Speziell bei Matchruten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem vorhandenen, Splitcane (Aspindale Severndale, 12`4``, hatte ich irgendwo im AB auch mal vorgestellt) Glas (13´ Hardy Matchmaker, 13´Shakespaere Match international, Jason hat das Schwesterexemplar glaube ich mal hier vorgestellt) Carbonmäßig fliegt hier eine moderne 14 oder 15 Colmic herum und zwei sehr geheimnisvolle 0er Serien Erlkönige die ich mal bei Uli Beyer auf der Berliner Messe gekauft hatte, eine davon ist ein sehr zartes Stöchen, und natürlich die 17´und die 13´ Acolytes, wobei ich seit ich sie habe nur die letztere regelmäßig fische.
Die herrlichen modernen "Carbon Klassiker" von denen hier die Rede ist, kenne ich nur aus der DIiskussion hier bzw. von Ükeltreffen- aber mein Herz begehrt zur Zeit keine weiteren Matches, Floats, oder eigentlich überhaupt Ruten.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> aber mein Herz begehrt zur Zeit keine weiteren Matches, Floats, oder eigentlich überhaupt Ruten.



ich glaub das redest du dir ein hast wahrscheinlich tausendmal geschrieben "Ich brauch keine neue Rute, ich habe genug" aber wenn 
du in die tiefsten verborgensten Ecken deines Herzens schaust sieht es anders aus zeig mir einen Angler (einen richtigen Angler)
wodas nicht so ist



Gruß Frank


----------



## Raven87

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Damit deinen 2 Kombinationsregeln ala Herstellerindoktrinierung hast du dir eine erheblich verkomplizierte Tacklebeschaffung und Mehrausgaben aufgehalst.
> Aber auch gut, jedem was gefällt.
> Ich kann ansonsten auch sehr eine Lacksprühdose mattschwarz gegenlästige Farbflecken und dergleichen empfehlen   ...
> 
> 
> Natürlich, immerin sind die immer auf höherem Modellplatz als Stradic gewesen, und als eigentliches Japanmodell auch für die dortigen verwöhnten Angler gemacht.
> Konservative Typen ggü. neuen unausgegorenen Experimenten täte ich von der Riskobewertung her immer bevorzugen.


Ja einfach kann Jeder  ich freue mich über so Sachen wie ein stimmiges optisches Gesamtkonzept oder auch einfach nur das Tackle verfeinern, da habe ich auch Spaß dran.
Ja eine Sprühdose wäre echt manchmal angebracht… bei manchen optischen Entgleisungen der Hersteller kann ich als Optikpolizei nur mit dem Kopf schütteln… tze tze tze
Ja mattschwarz ist sehr schick, da bin ich bei dir  Schön den Auspufflack nehmen



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die neuen (last Gen.) habe schon eine genügend feine Spitze, dass du in Hektik nicht gleich eine 0.14 durchballern tust.
> Für mich sind die der Benchmark, weit vorne.
> 
> Kann man leider nicht mehr einfach mal neu kaufen, so wie Shimano sehr viele supertolle Modelle in den letzten 3 Jahren rausgeschmissen und beerdigt hat, ein Downgrade allererster Güte.
> Sowas kam aber leider schon früher vor.


ich glaube, dass ich mir die Shimano X-line XMZ kaufen würde, wenn ich eine Gebrauchte kaufe. Evtl. bekomme ich sie irgendwann mal in der Bucht. Wenn man sich einmal verliebt hat, ist es eh vorbei und die Rute kenne ich von Früher.

Da ich euch jetzt schon einige Zeit mit Fragen gelöchert habe, gibt es jetzt den ersten Fortschritt, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten will 
Bei den Rollen habe ich mich nun entschieden. Ich habe vorhin bei meinem Freundlichen die Daiwa N‘Zon LT 5000S Match begrabbelt und gekauft. Die kommt dann an die neue Matchrute (ich bin aktuell zu 90% bei der Drennan Acolyte).
Für die vorhandene Shimano AX5 kaufe ich mir die Ultegra FC in 4000er Größe. Das taugt mir optisch sehr.

vielen Dank für eure Tips und Geduld!


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich tausendmal geschrieben "Ich brauch keine neue Rute, ich habe genug"


Falsch, das war ich.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Falsch, das war ich.


aber ne Rolle geht immmer  


Gruß Frank


----------



## magi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die neuen (last Gen.) habe schon eine genügend feine Spitze, dass du in Hektik nicht gleich eine 0.14 durchballern tust.
> Für mich sind die der Benchmark, weit vorne.
> 
> Kann man leider nicht mehr einfach mal neu kaufen, so wie Shimano sehr viele supertolle Modelle in den letzten 3 Jahren rausgeschmissen und beerdigt hat, ein Downgrade allererster Güte.
> Sowas kam aber leider schon früher vor.


Sorry, aber von welchen supertollen Shimano-Matchruten der letzten Jahre soll hier die Rede sein, hab ich was verpasst?! Wer mit den alten Shimano-Serien groß geworden ist (die alten Diaflash-, die direkte Nachfolgerin auf Augenhöhe, die blauen Ultegras (ohne  das "Super" in Namen) -, Twin Power- und Powerloop-Matchruten) dürfte in der Shimano-Neuzeit vermutlich so seine Probleme haben. Da ich mich persönlich in der letzten Zeit mal wieder ausführlich mit dem Thema Matchrute und einer Aufstockung der Bestände beschäftigt habe, bin ich z.B. bei Shimano mal so gar nicht fündig geworden. Besitze noch eine alte blaue Ultegra 390R bzw. eine Drennan Stick Float 13 ft und besaß viele Jahre eine Twin Power Match 390. Ganz ehrlich: wenn ich sehe, welche Preise heute für gebrauchte Ultegras und insb. die alten Diaflash-Serien auf den Tisch gelegt werden, kann ich nur staunen. Da werden *gefischte *Dias für den Preis einer neuen Browning Sphere vertickt....würde ich mir definitiv gut überlegen, für eine 30 Jahre+ Rute mit 0,0 Support durch den Hersteller diese Liebhaberpreise auszugeben. Zumindest, wenn die Rute dann auch gefischt werden soll. Das wirft natürlich auch Fragen bzgl. Alternativen auf und da muss ich sagen, dass doch so einiges unter dem Radar zu fliegen scheint. Auf die Drennan Alcolytes, die ich für meine Fischerei (Forellenpuff) den alten Shimanos gegenüber als mindesten ebenbürtig einstufen würde, wird man recht schnell aufmerksam, nach der besagten Browning Sphere muss man schon etwas suchen, Maver Signature Pro wird kaum erwähnt, ebenso scheinen die Fox Matrix Horizon x pro-Ruten kaum verbreitet zu sein. Und es gibt da sicherlich noch mehr potenziell interessante Ruten, die in einer ähnlichen Preisliga und mMn zumindest im Fall Drennan Alcolyte und Fox Matrix Horizon x durchaus auch in der Top-Liga mitspielen.


----------



## geomas

Eigentlich wollte ich dieser Tage mit der alten Intrepid Glasmatche und Mitchell 300 noch mal den Döbeln nachstellen, das kommt hoffentlich noch.
Eine ganze Angelsession würde ich das schwere Gerät aber nicht schwingen wollen. 

Eine sehr frühe Daiwa-Carbon-Matchrute, die ich einst günstig erwarb, ist von der Aktion her wie sie soll. Hatte sie neulich mit bei den Döbeln und war sehr angetan.
Moderne Ruten haben wohl bessere Ringe und eben oft einen Schraubrollenhalter und zudem meist ein geringeres Gewicht, aber die Aktion wurde glaube ich nicht so stark verbessert.
Auch ne ältere lange Rute, 15ft, von Tri-Cast für einen holländischen Friedfischladen gebaut, ist Sahne. Klar, die vergleichbare Acolyte von heute ist nochmal deutlich leichter, aber die Aktion der alten Rute stimmt. Und natürlich ist sie immer noch leichter als alle günstigen modernen Ruten vergleichbarer Länge.

An Splitcaneruten habe ich momentan kein Interesse. Reizt mich einfach nicht. Für meine Art der Angelei bin ich mit den meist etwas älteren Carbonruten ziemlich glücklich. Glasruten habe ich ja auch noch ein paar. Irgendwann vielleicht noch ne moderne Bolo.


Tja, heute war ich schon wieder am Wasser, habe praktisch im Umfeld der „heißen Stellen” geangelt, den häufigen Graupelschauern und teilweise sehr scharfem Wind trotzend.
Zunächst habe ich einen Blick auf einen kleinen Flußabschnitt geworfen, der ebenfalls gut erreichbar ist (1h Fahrtzeit etwa). Der sah reizvoll aus, ist aber was für ne ganz kurze Rute und stabiles Schuhwerk - Klettern ist angesagt. Nix extremes, aber ein Fehltritt und man landet im Wasser und/oder verknackst sich den Fuß.

Dann mußte ich ein Erkalten der ersten heißen Stelle registrieren. Der Pegel war nochmals etwas gefallen und offensichtlich tut das diesem Swim nicht gut. Oder die Fischis waren durch meine häufigen Besuche gewarnt oder ihnen ist das Wetter auf den Magen geschlagen...

Die nächste Station brachte ne lebende Muschel, aber auch keinen Fisch.

Der zweite heiße Swim lieferte mir zwei Döbel von je gut 40cm an der Pose. Habe den Swim einmal wie bisher beangelt und dann noch einmal unbequem kauernd dichter dran - da sollte noch mehr gehen.
Als Rute diente erneut die kurzgeteilte Balzer Magna Majestic Float mit DAM CFA Kapselrolle. Das immer wieder bei meiner billigen Bolo nervende Kleben der Schnur am Blank hatte ich an der Balzer noch nie. Bei der stehen die Ringe allerdings auch sehr weit ab - keine Ahnung, ob dies der Grund ist. Von der Power her ist die billige Bolo aber im Vorteil.






Meine Ledger-Versuche mit feinerer Rute und kleinerem Haken brachten keine anschlagbaren Bisse, 
auch wenn ein gewisses Interesse an kurzen Vibrationen der Tip ablesbar war.

Die ruhige Stelle habe ich aus Zeitgründen auch heute links liegen gelassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Speziell bei Matchruten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem vorhandenen ...


Sowas merke ich mir natürlich gut!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

magi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber von welchen supertollen Shimano-Matchruten der letzten Jahre soll hier die Rede sein, hab ich was verpasst?!


Wahrscheinlich.
Die ab 2015 mit HPC Blank.
Die alten Typen sind halt noch konventionell nach meist britischen Vorbildern gebaut, funktioniert mit den gängigen Maßen auch sehr schön,
aber es geht nochmal richtig was mehr, in der Richtung Fliegenruten Spinruten Leichtruten Feeling.
Wo viele brauchbare echte Matchruten mit notwendigerweise XFast Taper vergleichsweise stockig rüberkommen.


----------



## Raven87

magi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber von welchen supertollen Shimano-Matchruten der letzten Jahre soll hier die Rede sein, hab ich was verpasst?! Wer mit den alten Shimano-Serien groß geworden ist (die alten Diaflash-, die direkte Nachfolgerin auf Augenhöhe, die blauen Ultegras (ohne  das "Super" in Namen) -, Twin Power- und Powerloop-Matchruten) dürfte in der Shimano-Neuzeit vermutlich so seine Probleme haben. Da ich mich persönlich in der letzten Zeit mal wieder ausführlich mit dem Thema Matchrute und einer Aufstockung der Bestände beschäftigt habe, bin ich z.B. bei Shimano mal so gar nicht fündig geworden. Besitze noch eine alte blaue Ultegra 390R bzw. eine Drennan Stick Float 13 ft und besaß viele Jahre eine Twin Power Match 390. Ganz ehrlich: wenn ich sehe, welche Preise heute für gebrauchte Ultegras und insb. die alten Diaflash-Serien auf den Tisch gelegt werden, kann ich nur staunen. Da werden *gefischte *Dias für den Preis einer neuen Browning Sphere vertickt....würde ich mir definitiv gut überlegen, für eine 30 Jahre+ Rute mit 0,0 Support durch den Hersteller diese Liebhaberpreise auszugeben. Zumindest, wenn die Rute dann auch gefischt werden soll. Das wirft natürlich auch Fragen bzgl. Alternativen auf und da muss ich sagen, dass doch so einiges unter dem Radar zu fliegen scheint. Auf die Drennan Alcolytes, die ich für meine Fischerei (Forellenpuff) den alten Shimanos gegenüber als mindesten ebenbürtig einstufen würde, wird man recht schnell aufmerksam, nach der besagten Browning Sphere muss man schon etwas suchen, Maver Signature Pro wird kaum erwähnt, ebenso scheinen die Fox Matrix Horizon x pro-Ruten kaum verbreitet zu sein. Und es gibt da sicherlich noch mehr potenziell interessante Ruten, die in einer ähnlichen Preisliga und mMn zumindest im Fall Drennan Alcolyte und Fox Matrix Horizon x durchaus auch in der Top-Liga mitspielen.


Ich denke um die von dir aufgezählten Ruten aus den 90ern geht es hier. Mein Liebling kommt ja auch aus dieser Zeit.
Mit den Preisen für gebrauchte Stöcke tue ich mich auch schwer, daher wird es auch was Neues. Wenn gebraucht, dann nur als Liebhaber für 1-2 Mal angeln im Jahr.
Aber es ist doch nett über vergangene Zeiten zu schwelgen!?

Welche Browning Sphere und Fox Matrix Horizon X meinst du genau? Ich finde da nur Modelle, die recht hoch sind vom Wurfgewicht. Hatte die aber nicht auf dem Schirm, deswegen kann es durchaus sein, dass ich was übersehen habe.

Edit: Ah bei Fox bin ich fündig geworden. Da meinst du wahrscheinlich die Waggler-Version!? 5-25g wär mir aber wahrscheinlich etwas zu schwer.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, heute war ich schon wieder am Wasser, habe praktisch im Umfeld der „heißen Stellen” geangelt, den häufigen Graupelschauern und teilweise sehr scharfem Wind trotzend.
> Zunächst habe ich einen Blick auf einen kleinen Flußabschnitt geworfen, der ebenfalls gut erreichbar ist (1h Fahrtzeit etwa). Der sah reizvoll aus, ist aber was für ne ganz kurze Rute und stabiles Schuhwerk - Klettern ist angesagt. Nix extremes, aber ein Fehltritt und man landet im Wasser und/oder verknackst sich den Fuß.
> 
> Dann mußte ich ein Erkalten der ersten heißen Stelle registrieren. Der Pegel war nochmals etwas gefallen und offensichtlich tut das diesem Swim nicht gut. Oder die Fischis waren durch meine häufigen Besuche gewarnt oder ihnen ist das Wetter auf den Magen geschlagen...
> 
> Die nächste Station brachte ne lebende Muschel, aber auch keinen Fisch.
> 
> Der zweite heiße Swim lieferte mir zwei Döbel von je gut 40cm an der Pose. Habe den Swim einmal wie bisher beangelt und dann noch einmal unbequem kauernd dichter dran - da sollte noch mehr gehen.
> Als Rute diente erneut die kurzgeteilte Balzer Magna Majestic Float mit DAM CFA Kapselrolle. Das immer wieder bei meiner billigen Bolo nervende Kleben der Schnur am Blank hatte ich an der Balzer noch nie. Bei der stehen die Ringe allerdings auch sehr weit ab - keine Ahnung, ob dies der Grund ist. Von der Power her ist die billige Bolo aber im Vorteil.


Erst mal Petri Heil zu deinen Döbeln, ja das nervige kleben der Schnur am Blank kenn ich auch noch von meiner alten Bolo bis sie sich 
vor zwei Jahren mit einem Knacks verabschiedete, war ne Browning und ich total davon überzeugt... nu mußte ne Neue her und ich am 
suchen beim Matchanglershop wurde ich dann fündig, Sensas Bolo Competition in 7m 
Hab sie damals Blind gekauft aber nicht bereut und bin positiv überrascht worden.
Ein Fliegengewicht tolles Rückgrat und super Handling bin schon am überlegen was danach wohl kommen mag...
Also solltest du nach einer Bolo ausschau halten im Mai kannst du sie ja mal anschauen



Gruß Frank


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> aber mein Herz begehrt zur Zeit keine weiteren Matches, Floats, oder eigentlich überhaupt Ruten.


wer soll das Glauben?
 Wir sind doch alle Rutenfetischisten und träumen von immer mehr Ruten.

So eine Bruce&Walker Hexagraph Avon fehlt dir bestimmt noch.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> wer soll das Glauben?
> Wir sind doch alle Rutenfetischisten und träumen von immer mehr Ruten.
> 
> So eine Bruce&Walker Hexagraph Avon fehlt dir bestimmt noch.


Gerade die Nicht, wir sprachen ja neulich davon. Aber ja, natürlich hast Du recht- Eine schöne 6m Bolo fehlt mir noch im Stall, aber davor drück ich mich schon seit Jahren..


----------



## Astacus74

Ja die alten Ruten, in den 90ern war ich noch Jungangler Lehrling, Grundwehrdienstleistender und Junggeselle, also keine Chance auf
hochwertige Ruten und auch nicht die Ahnung.  
Die ersten Ruten waren Teleruten um die 3m von DAM, Silstar, Browning und Balzer und die Rollen würde ich heute nicht mehr verwenden
wollen.  
Ich war froh über die Stöcker die es damals bei mir im Angelladen gab und auch da mußte eisern für gespart werden obwohl sie eigentlich
nicht so teuer waren.
So war ich froh über meine Silstar Matchrute und Silstar Pickerrute dann noch ein paar Aalruten und Spinnruten.
Bislang bin ich mit den Stöckern immer noch zufrieden und sie tun ihren Dienst ohne Probleme.
Das sind alles Kohlefaserruten was sie nu genau wiegen kann ich nicht sagen sind aber sehr gut händelbar.
Natürlich sind in der Zwischenzeit Daiwa Emblem Karpfenruten und noch einige andere dazugekommen man hat ja halt so eine Vorlieben
und Wünsche.
Nun ja ne neue Match wird es vielleicht nächstes Jahr werden.
Wichtig für mich sind nicht nur die Länge, Wurfgewicht, Korkgriff (ein Muß) und Aktion wichtig ist auch das Aussehen wie die Kohlefaser 
in Licht schimmert und natürlich auch die ganze Verarbeitung.
Bei der Rollen kommen bei mir nur noch Frontbremsrollen an die Ruten die Marke naja da bin ich nicht so eingeschossen, die nächste 
die ansteht wird die für meine Heavy Feeder sein da bin ich auch noch unentschlossen   
Hab da eine gesehen weiß aber nicht ob die inneren Werte passen???
Was mir nicht so wichtig ist ist das Gewicht was nützt es 30gr zu sparen und dann die Halbarkeit herabzusetzen.
Erstmal kommt die alte DAM FD 755 dran mal schauen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ja, natürlich hast Du recht- Eine schöne 6m Bolo fehlt mir noch im Stall, aber davor drück ich mich schon seit Jahren..


Na dann kannst du auch gleich 7m nehmen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na dann kannst du auch gleich 7m nehmen...
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Neinenein, 6m ist schon genau überlegt und wird seit Jahren immer wieder erforscht. Ich wriss ziemlich genau wie und wofür sie sein soll. Aber bevor ich zur Tat schreite, mochte ich unbedingt erst den Bolo- Professor Tinca besuchen, und so präpariert und schlau gemacht werde ich mir danach eine eingehende Rundumberatung bei dem Fiebig aus Königswusterhausen suchen. Billige Boloruten sind ein Gräuel, aber Gute werden sehr schnell sehr teuer. Und sie sind je nach Einsatzzweck sehr unterschiedlich.
Wenn ich also irgendwann  das Geld dafür in die Hand nehme Für eine Bolo, dann muss alles ganz genau passen.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Neinenein, 6m ist schon genau überlegt und wird seit Jahren immer wieder erforscht. Ich wriss ziemlich genau wie und wofür sie sein soll. Aber bevor ich zur Tat schreite, mochte ich unbedingt erst den Bolo- Professor Tinca besuchen, und so präpariert und schlau gemacht werde ich mir danach eine eingehende Rundumberatung bei dem Fiebig aus Königswusterhausen suchen. Billige Boloruten sind ein Gräuel, aber Gute werden sehr schnell sehr teuer. Und sie sind je nach Einsatzzweck sehr unterschiedlich.
> Wenn ich also irgendwann  das Geld dafür in die Hand nehme Für eine Bolo, dann muss alles ganz genau passen.


Finde ich sehr spannend, das Thema. Gerade, weil es bei den Bolos ja offensichtlich auch edle „Kraftmeier” gibt, die dann aber für die feinere Angelei auf Plötz&Co. wohl gar nicht mehr taugen (so meine Interpretation).


----------



## geomas

Phantastische Angelei - der hat nur 2 Plötz gefangen, aber was für erstaunliche Exemplare.
Und zwar nicht bei Nacht an einem geheimen Baggersee mit Pieper und Selbsthakrig, sondern mit der Pose am Tage im Fluß.

(und sehr angenehm gemacht, das Video)


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber bevor ich zur Tat schreite, mochte ich unbedingt erst den Bolo- @Professor Tinca besuchen, und so präpariert und schlau gemacht


Die Möglichkeit mit jemanden der richtig Ahnung hat vorher zu quatschen hatte ich leider nicht also habe ich mich auf mein 
Bauchgefühl verlassen müssen.
Hab Glück gehabt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit mit jemanden der richtig Ahnung hat vorher zu quatschen hatte ich leider nicht also habe ich mich auf mein
> Bauchgefühl verlassen müssen.
> Hab Glück gehabt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Kann klappen (so wars bei mir und der Acco) muss aber nicht- ist mir auch schon manches mal passiert. 
Na ja, man lebt und lernt. Und hier im Ükel haben wir den Luxus das viele Leute mit Ahnung und Übersicht versammelt sind


----------



## Tikey0815

Könnt ihr jetzt glauben oder nicht, ich hab jetzt schon locker 7 Monate kein Tackle mehr gekauft, meine Missus ist stolz auf mich


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr spannend, das Thema. Gerade, weil es bei den Bolos ja offensichtlich auch edle „Kraftmeier” gibt, die dann aber für die feinere Angelei auf Plötz&Co. wohl gar nicht mehr taugen (so meine Interpretation).


und genau den Fehler habe ich gemacht, habe mir bei Kleinanzeiger eine günstige 6m Kirmesrute geholt ohne genau hinzuschauen(Wg.) und ohne Ahnung, war ein Fehler den ich Finanziell aber verschmerzen kann, Vorteil bei der Sache war aber das ich festgestellt habe das die langen Dinger auf Dauer nix für mich sind, weder als Bolo noch Stellfisch Rute, Stippe oder sonstiges.
habe auch mittlerweile mal das vergnügen""" gehabt von einem Vereinskollegen eine ü.350€ 6m Kirmes zu fischen, ist schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer, aber wie gesagt auf Dauer wäre es nicht mein Ding, und dann noch soviel für eine Rute auszugeben die ich vielleicht 2 im Jahr ohne viel spaß nutzen würde, nee für mich hat sich das Thema Bolo erst mal erledigt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Eigentlich empfinde ich Bolos als überlegen.
Seit einer Weile denke ich darüber nach, ob eine 5m Bolo in guter Qualität ins Haus muß - 7m ist mir definitiv zu lang, 6m ist oft ziemlich nervig.
Aber 5m sind extrem leicht und von der Länge her noch gut zu handhaben...
Aber da ich pleite bin....
Ich muss jetzt mal kurz zum Ali und nen Tausender für ne verdammte Batterie ausgeben - das tut wirklich weh...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Gerade die Nicht, wir sprachen ja neulich davon. Aber ja, natürlich hast Du recht- Eine schöne 6m Bolo fehlt mir noch im Stall, aber davor drück ich mich schon seit Jahren..


Die 6m im Bereich bis max. 250g Gesamtgewicht (also nur wie ordentliche 13ft Matchrute) ist ja auch ein Anglerischer Quantensprung.
7m ist zu 6m wie die 14ft zur 13ft, erheblich wabbeliger.


----------



## Minimax

Hurra, hurra,
Meine bedrohliche Grippa-Stop Lücke ist geschlossen, gerade kam ein kleines Päckchen mit Nachschub: 





Die Grippa-Stops sind das einzige Nübsie Element, das ich für meine Angelei benötige, und das ich nicht durch Standardbillokram aus den lokalen Angelläden ersetzen kann: Eine kritische Ressource.
Blöd nur, daß ich im Eifer des Gefechts diesmal die Größe "big" bestellt habe, nun mal sehen wie die sich machen. Sind vielleicht von Vorteil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr spannend, das Thema. Gerade, weil es bei den Bolos ja offensichtlich auch edle „Kraftmeier” gibt, die dann aber für die feinere Angelei auf Plötz&Co. wohl gar nicht mehr taugen (so meine Interpretation).


Doch, über die Länge sind die 20g 25g (max.30g) praktisch alle auch genügend weich + nachgiebig im ersten Biegungsbereich, erste ca 2m. 
In der unteren Hälfte steckt die Kraft, die oft mehr Kraft als in Top-Karpfenruten, weil die Bolo Blankdurchmesser "unten rum" i.d.R. sehr viel höher sind und der Durchmesser/Radius in der 4.Potenz in die notwendige Biegekraft eingeht. Daher stehen sie auch super, solange das Verhältnis Länge/Durchmesser für die Schwerkraft usw. passt.


----------



## Astacus74

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr jetzt glauben oder nicht, ich hab jetzt schon locker 7 Monate kein Tackle mehr gekauft,


Das geht ja garnich du mußt auch mal an die Wirtschaft denken und irgend ein Kleinkram brauch man doch immer  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tikey0815

2022 ist noch lang.....und ne feine Drennan Rute fehlt mir noch zu meiner ***tadaaa **** Heckbremsrolle


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> 2022 ist noch lang.....und ne feine Drennan Rute fehlt mir noch zu meiner ***tadaaa **** Heckbremsrolle


Uaah.. Den Ükel mit Heckbremsen schockieren zu wollen ist soooo 2018.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Doch, über die Länge sind die 20g 25g (max.30g) praktisch alle auch genügend weich + nachgiebig im ersten Biegungsbereich, erste ca 2m.
> In der unteren Hälfte steckt die Kraft, die oft mehr Kraft als in Top-Karpfenruten, weil die Bolo Blankdurchmesser "unten rum" i.d.R. sehr viel höher sind und der Durchmesser/Radius in der 4.Potenz in die notwendige Biegekraft eingeht. Daher stehen sie auch super, solange das Verhältnis Länge/Durchmesser für die Schwerkraft usw. passt.


Bei gleicher Wandstärke wäre demnach ein doppelt so dicker Durchmesser 8-mal so stark?
Ein 10% dickerer Blank dann 40% stärker?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

doppelt so dicker Durchmesser sogar nochmal mehr, 2^4 mehr. Vergleichsweise bringt eine doppelte Wandstärke bei gleichem Außendurchmesser und Umkreis nur bis 2mal.
Bei +10% in der Tat über 40% stärker, das ist viel. Oft genau der entscheidende Unterschied im Schwingverhalten, die unscheinbaren +/-10% werden oft übersehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auchmal - jetzt habe ich das gleichnamige Nachfolgemodell.
> Die Alte ist um Klassen besser.
> Wäre ich nicht gerade ohnehin schon pleite, würde ich zuschlagen.. .





Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber nicht, wie es mit Alterserscheinungen aussieht bei solchen Sachen. Möchte mir eigentlich kein Bastelobjekt zu legen. Die Ruten haben ja auch schon um die 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


Jetzt besteht meine Frau darauf dass ich mir diese Rute kaufe.
Tatsächlich will ich aber keine 250km für eine Rute fahren.
Und, sehr viel schlimmer, jetzt, vor die Wahl gestellt, würde/werde ich die Sphere der Shimano vorziehen.
Da müsste ich mich allerdings zwischen River, die ich kenne, und Match, die ich noch nicht gefischt habe, entscheiden.
Aber ich werde standhaft sein und garnix kaufen.
Jedenfalls nicht sofort....
Aber tatsächlich ist die Sphere das Beste an Match, und da hab ich jetzt intensiv drüber nachgedacht, was ich je in der Hand hatte...


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber ich werde standhaft sein und garnix kaufen.
> Jedenfalls nicht sofort....


ohne Worte   

Nu aber noch mal eine Frage in den Raum ich weiß ja über Schnur kann man vortrefflich diskutieren alles eine Glaubensfrage
meine Rollen verlangen nach neuer Schnur, bislang hatte ich immer eine von Berkley die haben sie vor Jahren aus dem Programm 
genommen und meine Vorräte sind erschöpft  
Nu habe ich eine gefunden bin etwas verwundert über die hohen Tragkräfte habt ihr Erfahrungen dazu???

https://www.angelsport.de/lineaeffe-angelschnur-take-silver-transparent-1-000-m_0187067.html

können die Tragkraftangaben stimmen für Monofile???


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

#match 

Ich hatte gestern Abend wieder die alte BB Diamond 15ft Kevlar braided (von Tri-Cast gebaut) in der Hand, das ist schon ne sehr feine Rute für ihr Alter. 
Hab die gestern vormontiert und will es mit ihr doch mal auf Döbel versuchen. Eigentlich wollte ich sie eher für das noch feinere Fischen nutzen. Aber die zu erwartenden Fische sind ja keine Riesen. Meist um die 40, mit sehr viel Glück um die 50.
Hatt übrigens sogar noch Exner


#bolo

Was sind denn so die Rahmendaten für ne gute Bolo von 6m (5m) für die Döbelei am kleinen Fluß?
Bedingung wäre, daß sie nicht zu derb ist für die Angelei auf Plötz, Güster, Brassen.

Gewicht 250+ bis maximal knapp über 300gr (max. 250gr für 5m), WG würden mir 20gr vollkommen reichen (letztlich sind emngesetzte Posen von 10gr Tragkraft schon obere Kante für mich). Wäre von der Aktion her Medium-Strong nach italienischen Angaben zu empfehlen?

Da sind ja einige interessante  Modelle auf dem Markt. Spannend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Wäre von der Aktion her Medium-Strong nach italienischen Angaben zu empfehlen?



Ich hatte meine Trabucco Energhias nach empfohlener Schnurstärke gekauft.
Kannst du dir demnächst ja mal angucken wenn es klappt mit dem Treffen.

Ansonsten kann Blindkauf schnell zur Wundertüte werden. Ich hab da schon so manche Überraschung erlebt.
Die Ruten waren ganz anders als in der Beschreibung angegeben.

Auch muss man wissen ob man mehr Spitzenaktion oder lieber mehr durchgehende Aktion will.

Hier mal die aktuelle Energhia Serie in ihren Abstufungen:








						Trabucco Fishing Tackle Catalogue 2021
					

Trabucco Fishing Tackle Catalogue2021  - English language




					issuu.com
				




Ich hab die stärkste Ausführung "Allround"(noch als XR Version) und angle damit auf alle Weißfische.
Nach der Beschreibung und den empfohlenen Schnurstärken hatte ich die Rute damals viel stärker erwartet aber bin inzwischen froh dass sie es nicht ist.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nu habe ich eine gefunden bin etwas verwundert über die hohen Tragkräfte habt ihr Erfahrungen dazu???
> 
> https://www.angelsport.de/lineaeffe-angelschnur-take-silver-transparent-1-000-m_0187067.html
> 
> können die Tragkraftangaben stimmen für Monofile???
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ja können sie.
Auf sehr kleinen Planeten hat ein Körper mit 1 kg Masse nämlich deutlich weniger als ca. 10 N(ewton) (Gewichts)kraft!
Ich würde Dir daher empfehlen, auf dem Mars, oder besser noch auf dem Merkur zu angeln, anstatt auf der Erde!


----------



## Minimax

Füsch! Füsch in Brrrandenburg!




Und gar kein schlechter wie mir scheint


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ohne Worte
> 
> Nu aber noch mal eine Frage in den Raum ich weiß ja über Schnur kann man vortrefflich diskutieren alles eine Glaubensfrage
> meine Rollen verlangen nach neuer Schnur, bislang hatte ich immer eine von Berkley die haben sie vor Jahren aus dem Programm
> genommen und meine Vorräte sind erschöpft
> Nu habe ich eine gefunden bin etwas verwundert über die hohen Tragkräfte habt ihr Erfahrungen dazu???
> 
> https://www.angelsport.de/lineaeffe-angelschnur-take-silver-transparent-1-000-m_0187067.html
> 
> können die Tragkraftangaben stimmen für Monofile???
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Diese Tragkraftangaben halte ich für ein Gerücht und würde sie eher unter "unseriös" einstufen...
Ich bin ein Fan von Stroft GTM, zumindest im Arbeitsbereich, als Füllmaterial (Unterwicklung) nutze ich auch etwas preiswerteres...
Die Stroft GTM ist schon relativ stark, und ich weiß nicht, ob die nicht auch etwas übertreiben, aber dein Link geht gar nicht.


----------



## Trotta

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ohne Worte
> 
> Nu aber noch mal eine Frage in den Raum ich weiß ja über Schnur kann man vortrefflich diskutieren alles eine Glaubensfrage
> meine Rollen verlangen nach neuer Schnur, bislang hatte ich immer eine von Berkley die haben sie vor Jahren aus dem Programm
> genommen und meine Vorräte sind erschöpft
> Nu habe ich eine gefunden bin etwas verwundert über die hohen Tragkräfte habt ihr Erfahrungen dazu???
> 
> https://www.angelsport.de/lineaeffe-angelschnur-take-silver-transparent-1-000-m_0187067.html
> 
> können die Tragkraftangaben stimmen für Monofile???
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Hatten wir doch neulich schon mal. Die sehr seriöse Firma Lineaeffe gibt nicht die Schnurtragekraft, sondern das Maximalgewicht der damit zu fangenden Fische an.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Füsch! Füsch in Brrrandenburg!
> Anhang anzeigen 396545
> 
> Und gar kein schlechter wie mir scheint


Minimax
Ein dickes Petri lieber minimax und danke für das wunderschöne Foto, das ist ein richtiges Kalenderbild...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Füsch! Füsch in Brrrandenburg!
> Anhang anzeigen 396545
> 
> Und gar kein schlechter wie mir scheint



Toller Fisch Mini!
Petri Heil.


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nu habe ich eine gefunden bin etwas verwundert über die hohen Tragkräfte habt ihr Erfahrungen dazu???


Also meine 0,20er tragen natürlich auch 8kg - zumindest wenn ich sie vierfach verzwirbel.. .


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab die stärkste Ausführung "Allround"


Finde ich auch die beste Wahl - da bekommt man ordentlich Gegenwert fürs Geld.. .


Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir daher empfehlen, auf dem Mars, oder besser noch auf dem Merkur zu angeln, anstatt auf der Erde!





Minimax schrieb:


> Und gar kein schlechter wie mir scheint


Und ein wunderschönes Bild - dickes Petri zu dem Prachtexemplar..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt besteht meine Frau darauf dass ich mir diese Rute kaufe.
> Tatsächlich will ich aber keine 250km für eine Rute fahren.
> Und, sehr viel schlimmer, jetzt, vor die Wahl gestellt, würde/werde ich die Sphere der Shimano vorziehen.
> Da müsste ich mich allerdings zwischen River, die ich kenne, und Match, die ich noch nicht gefischt habe, entscheiden.
> Aber ich werde standhaft sein und garnix kaufen.
> Jedenfalls nicht sofort....
> Aber tatsächlich ist die Sphere das Beste an Match, und da hab ich jetzt intensiv drüber nachgedacht, was ich je in der Hand hatte...


Das schreit förmlich mal nach einen richtigen Rutensymposium, gerade bei Matchruten mit der langen Tradition, Vielfalt an Materialien ab Split-Cane über Glasfaser aufwarts und den vielen vielen hübschen Exemplaren ...
Sowas wie Angel Germanys Top Modell ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> #bolo
> 
> Was sind denn so die Rahmendaten für ne gute Bolo von 6m (5m) für die Döbelei am kleinen Fluß?
> Bedingung wäre, daß sie nicht zu derb ist für die Angelei auf Plötz, Güster, Brassen.
> 
> Gewicht 250+ bis maximal knapp über 300gr (max. 250gr für 5m), WG würden mir 20gr vollkommen reichen (letztlich sind emngesetzte Posen von 10gr Tragkraft schon obere Kante für mich). Wäre von der Aktion her Medium-Strong nach italienischen Angaben zu empfehlen?
> 
> Da sind ja einige interessante  Modelle auf dem Markt. Spannend.


Die gesetzten Gewichte sind zu hoch bzw. solche Ruten dann meist zu billig gebaut bis 6m. 
Fakt ist nämlich, dass sich das Gewicht mit dem langen Hebel sehr unangenehm auswirkt, man die Rute somit einmal angelt und dann zuhause lässt.
Von daher muss man schon richtig bis etwa 200-300 investieren, oder es besser erstmal lassen. 
Du brauchst für Angelspaß mit einer dauerhändischen Langbolo ein superleichtes Blankmaterial samt Anbauten, sowenig wie nur geht (die obige stärkste Energhia setzt das Limit), 
und dabei trotzdem eine extrem gute Steifigkeit über die unteren 2/3 der Rute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Passend zur aktuellen Döbelei hier im Ükel hat der Avon Angler auch ein paar Videos rausgehauen in den letzten Tagen:


----------



## Minimax

Nsbend Jungs,
Und vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch.
Ich bin zurück, gab nix mehr, aber ich bin trotzdem sehr happy über das Moppelchen (Ein dicklicher Fisch, der übrigens ungewöhnlich trotzig im Drill war)- das war einer von 2 Bissen heut über ca. 3 Stunden (mit Unterbrechungen), und bei 2,1 Grad Wassertemperatur kann ich froh und zufrieden sein, kein Franzose geblieben zu sein.
Schon beim letzten Mal hat sich bewahrheitet, daß man bei diesen Temperaturen sehr vorsichtig auch mit loosefeed umgehen sollte -ich glaube die Schneidereien zwischen den Feiertagen lagen auch an zu reichhaltigem Futter- und auch hinsichtlich der Ködergrösse ganz kleine Brötchen backen sollte: zumindest was das sättigen Tulip betrifft. Haken und Schnur bin ich auch ne grösse runtergegangen, und hab Paternoster verlängert. Sind halt zickig zur Zeit bei Mir.





Ich füge daher noch rasch eine Impression von meinem Ultraleichtansitzplatz an. Beachtet bitte, wie klug und umsichtig ich meinen Stuhl im Schatten platziert habe, und nicht an die sonnige Stelle zwei Meter weiter. Sonst hätt ich mir bei der Affenhitze bestimmt einen Sonnenstich geholt...
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

^^ der Avon Angler hat auch ne neue Peitsche - 15ft Daiwa Tournament sowieso, superteurer Stecken, da ist ne Acolyte billig im Vergleich.
Sehr schön die Art der Angelei und die Videos dazu, auch wenn einige andere in Sachen „Kino” noch mehr raushauen.

Ein herzliches Petri zum Bronze-Fisch auf Schnee, lieber Minimax! Die entscheidende Frage: mit normalen oder „BIG” Grippas Stops erbeutet? Oder gar gänzlich ohne Nubsies??


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bronze-Fisch auf Schnee


ja- stimmt, mein Gewissen hat sich im Nachhinein  auch gemeldetwaren aber max 9sek. Der Fisch hat sich dann aber recht fidel verabschiedet.


geomas schrieb:


> , lieber Minimax! Die entscheidende Frage: mit normalen oder „BIG” Grippas Stops erbeutet? Oder gar gänzlich ohne Nubsies??


Ich glaub die kingsize Gummis sind ok-   halten auch einzeln bombenfest auf 16er. Man weiss nie. Aber ich hab auch keine lokale Alternative, nur diese labbrigen Schrottstopper, von denen man 3 oder 4 aufziehen muss wenn man nicht 35er Dederondraht verwendet, und dann am besten noch ne Perle. Da würd ich eher noch 2 No4 als Stopper verwenden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub die kingsize Gummis sind ok-  halten auch einzeln bombenfest auf 16er.



Was genau veranstaltest du denn mit den Dingern?


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was genau veranstaltest du denn mit den Dingern?


Ich benutze sie als Stopper für den Wirbel, an denen das Grundblei hängt, also nicht als Posenstopper. Da müssen sie auch mal ein 15g Blei oder ein leichtes Madenkörbchen aushalten, ohne sich zu verstellen, und das an dünner 16er oder 18er Schnur.
Das können nur die Grippas (ob gross oder Klein) die normale n aus dem Angelladen schaffen das einzeln nicht.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ja- stimmt, mein Gewissen hat sich im Nachhinein  auch gemeldetwaren aber max 9sek. Der Fisch hat sich dann aber recht fidel verabschiedet.


...^ als Kritik war das nicht gemeint - ein sehr schöner Fisch in winterlicher Umgebung. 
Ich sollte bei Gelegenheit ein Synonymwörterbuch für heimische Fischarten erwerben.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens ist mir heute noch eine Rolle zugelaufen. Und das kam so: Nachher hab ich noch am Angelladen gehalten, um mir auf die nur mit einem Rest befüllte Ambidex noch schöne frische Schnur aufspulen zu lassen. 

Jedenfalls kamen wir dann über Oldierollen ins Gespräch, und Angelhändler zauberte plötzlich ne 40er Sigma hervor, bis auf kleinere Lackschäden in ganz leidlichem Zustand. Da ich ja von den Ükels und den Oldiejungs weiß das das eine ganz beliebte Rolle ist, konnt ich nicht widerstehen. Angelhändler hat sich nicht lumpen lassen und sie mir dann für zwanni überlassen, und die 180m Stroft GTM für die Ambi hat er mir dazu gratis spendiert.  Find ich ziemlich cool, und jetzt hab ich wieder einen Vertreter einer klassischen Serie für mein Archiv. Ich freu mich schon aufs flottmachen.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens ist mir heute noch eine Rolle zugelaufen. Und das kam so: Nachher hab ich noch am Angelladen gehalten, um mir auf die nur mit einem Rest befüllte Ambidex noch schöne frische Schnur aufspulen zu lassen.
> 
> Jedenfalls kamen wir dann über Oldierollen ins Gespräch, und Angelhändler zauberte plötzlich ne 40er Sigma hervor, bis auf kleinere Lackschäden in ganz leidlichem Zustand. Da ich ja von den Ükels und den Oldiejungs weiß das das eine ganz beliebte Rolle ist, konnt ich nicht widerstehen. Angelhändler hat sich nicht lumpen lassen und sie mir dann für zwanni überlassen, und die 180m Stroft GTM für die Ambi hat er mir dazu gratis spendiert.  Find ich ziemlich cool, und jetzt hab ich wieder einen Vertreter einer klassischen Serie für mein Archiv. Ich freu mich schon aufs flottmachen.


Du Glückspilz, ich habe noch eine relativ gut erhaltene 080er Sigma mit Pick Up und hätte gerne eine 040er Sigma...


----------



## magi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich.
> Die ab 2015 mit HPC Blank.
> Die alten Typen sind halt noch konventionell nach meist britischen Vorbildern gebaut, funktioniert mit den gängigen Maßen auch sehr schön,
> aber es geht nochmal richtig was mehr, in der Richtung Fliegenruten Spinruten Leichtruten Feeling.
> Wo viele brauchbare echte Matchruten mit notwendigerweise XFast Taper vergleichsweise stockig rüberkommen.


Welche meinst du da im Speziellen? Hatte die Speedcast, Super Ultergra und X5 in der Hand. Die waren ehrlich gesagt nichts für mich. Ne Aernos und Beastmaster etc. hatte ich erst gar nicht auf der Liste...


----------



## magi

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich denke um die von dir aufgezählten Ruten aus den 90ern geht es hier. Mein Liebling kommt ja auch aus dieser Zeit.
> Mit den Preisen für gebrauchte Stöcke tue ich mich auch schwer, daher wird es auch was Neues. Wenn gebraucht, dann nur als Liebhaber für 1-2 Mal angeln im Jahr.
> Aber es ist doch nett über vergangene Zeiten zu schwelgen!?
> 
> Welche Browning Sphere und Fox Matrix Horizon X meinst du genau? Ich finde da nur Modelle, die recht hoch sind vom Wurfgewicht. Hatte die aber nicht auf dem Schirm, deswegen kann es durchaus sein, dass ich was übersehen habe.
> 
> Edit: Ah bei Fox bin ich fündig geworden. Da meinst du wahrscheinlich die Waggler-Version!? 5-25g wär mir aber wahrscheinlich etwas zu schwer.


Die 90er Jahre und auch die Angelsachen dieser Epoche hatten schon was, keine Frage. Da gab es im Friedfischbereich noch wesentlich mehr Auswahl. Besonders im gut & günstig-Bereich hatte z.B. Silstar fast alle Matchruten auch in 3,60 und 3,30 m, aber auch 2 Serien bis 6 m (Traverse x, Tradition).  Zum Brassen und Rotaugen fischen reichte seinerzeit ne Dose Maden und ein Pfund Paniermehl...Lang, lang ist's her! 
Die Browning Sphere Match kenne ich auch nur aus dem I-Net, habe bisher aber über die Sphere-Serie nur gutes gelesen - auch wenn der Griffaufbau auf mich absolutes Abschreckungspotential hat. Mag sein, dass diese Bedenken im Einsatz verfliegen. Sind glaube ich mit ca. 30g gerated. Kann ich aber nix aus Erfahrung zu sagen. Die Fox Matrix Horizon x Pro hab ich als 11 ft. Pellet Waggler und das 12 ft.-Modell ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich finde die beiden mit 25 g recht hoch gerated. beide kannst du noch mit 0,14 mm gut fischen. Die 13 ft. soll etwas weicher sein, die hatte ich aber noch nicht in der Hand und kann auch zu dem Modell nix persönlich sagen. Was hast du denn vor mit der Rute? Ansonsten ist Düsseldorf ja nicht soweit weg von Mülheim


----------



## Nordlichtangler

magi schrieb:


> Welche meinst du da im Speziellen? Hatte die Speedcast, Super Ultergra und X5 in der Hand. Die waren ehrlich gesagt nichts für mich. Ne Aernos und Beastmaster etc. hatte ich erst gar nicht auf der Liste...


Ich meine die ersten beiden nun beendeten, habe alle MItglieder der Super Ultegra, das ist am Wasser eine Klasse für sich, insbesondere die längeren.


----------



## Niklas32

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich benutze sie als Stopper für den Wirbel, an denen das Grundblei hängt, also nicht als Posenstopper. Da müssen sie auch mal ein 15g Blei oder ein leichtes Madenkörbchen aushalten, ohne sich zu verstellen, und das an dünner 16er oder 18er Schnur.
> Das können nur die Grippas (ob gross oder Klein) die normale n aus dem Angelladen schaffen das einzeln nicht.


Das ist interessant. Bei mir verschiebt sich auch manchmal der stopper und das nervt . 
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## rhinefisher

magi schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass diese Bedenken im Einsatz verfliegen.


Definitiv!
Der Griff sieht wirklich ganz schlimm aus - aber der liegt unglaublich gut in der Hand.
Die River ist schon stramm und extrem schnell - die Match hab ich bloß ein zwei mal probegewededelt.
Kann schon sein, dass ich diese Rute so gern mag, weil ich generell zu harten Ruten tendiere.
Eigentlich würde mich die Maver Invincible in 5m noch etwas mehr interessieren fällt mir da gerade auf... .
Es ist gruselig - ich könnte kaufen kaufen kaufen.....


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #bolo
> 
> Was sind denn so die Rahmendaten für ne gute Bolo von 6m (5m) für die Döbelei am kleinen Fluß?
> Bedingung wäre, daß sie nicht zu derb ist für die Angelei auf Plötz, Güster, Brassen.
> 
> Gewicht 250+ bis maximal knapp über 300gr (max. 250gr für 5m), WG würden mir 20gr vollkommen reichen (letztlich sind emngesetzte Posen von 10gr Tragkraft schon obere Kante für mich). Wäre von der Aktion her Medium-Strong nach italienischen Angaben zu empfehlen?
> 
> Da sind ja einige interessante  Modelle auf dem Markt. Spannend.


Das sind auch so die Gedanken und Parameter. die mich in der Angelegenheit umtreiben, vielleicht etwas deutlicher in Richtung Döbel, und mit kräftiger Strömung.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fakt ist nämlich, dass sich das Gewicht mit dem langen Hebel sehr unangenehm auswirkt, man die Rute somit einmal angelt und dann zuhause lässt.
> Von daher muss man schon richtig bis etwa 200-300 investieren, oder es besser erstmal lassen.
> Du brauchst für Angelspaß mit einer dauerhändischen Langbolo ein superleichtes Blankmaterial samt Anbauten, sowenig wie nur geht (die obige stärkste Energhia setzt das Limit),


Und das sind in der Tat wichtige und richtige Überlegungen, auch bei der Recherche scheint das so die gewichtsmäßige und preisliche Schallmauer zu sein, wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Man muss leider schon diese Summe in die Hand nehmen, um das gewünschte zu kriegen, Zuwenig ist nicht genug, schlimmer noch: Was nützt eine Bolo, die man dann nicht fischen will?



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Trabucco Energhias nach empfohlener Schnurstärke gekauft.
> Kannst du dir demnächst ja mal angucken wenn es klappt mit dem Treffen.
> 
> Ansonsten kann Blindkauf schnell zur Wundertüte werden. Ich hab da schon so manche Überraschung erlebt.
> Die Ruten waren ganz anders als in der Beschreibung angegeben.
> 
> Auch muss man wissen ob man mehr Spitzenaktion oder lieber mehr durchgehende Aktion will.
> 
> Hier mal die aktuelle Energhia Serie in ihren Abstufungen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trabucco Fishing Tackle Catalogue 2021
> 
> 
> Trabucco Fishing Tackle Catalogue2021  - English language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab die stärkste Ausführung "Allround"(noch als XR Version) und angle damit auf alle Weißfische.
> Nach der Beschreibung und den empfohlenen Schnurstärken hatte ich die Rute damals viel stärker erwartet aber bin inzwischen froh dass sie es nicht ist.


Deine Energhia allround ist ja Durch Deine Angelei bestens ausgewiesen, und würde natürlich gut zu meinen Vorlieben passen. Andererseits íst die Competition mit 210g satte 50g, also ein fünftel leichter als die Prof-Allround mit 260. Auf die Länge gerechnet, ist das schon viel.
Ich frag mich, ob ich mit der leichteren Energhia meine Ziele erreichen kann, ich bin ja ohnehin immer ne Nummer leichter unterwegs und habs aus meiner Perspektive nie bereut.
Schwierig schwierig, aber sehr interessante und hilfreiche Ausführungen von Euch


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, ob ich mit der leichteren Energhia meine Ziele erreichen kann,


Bei so moppeligen D-fischen in scharfer Strömung ist man mit der Allround schon gut bedient.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei so moppeligen D-fischen in scharfer Strömung ist man mit der Allround schon gut bedient.. .


Eben, genau, richtig. Zumal der Prof ja auch sagte, das die Aktion zarter als auf dem Papier ausfällt. Aber mit meinen Streichholzärmchen sind 210 oder 260g auf 6metern kein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## Jason

Minimax 
Petri Heil zum Zielfisch. Geiles Bild von deinem Döbel. Triffst du eigentlich auch andere Angler, die bei diesem Wetter den Döbeln nachgehen? Ich denke mal nicht und du hast bestimmt deine Ruhe am Wasser. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Minimax
> Petri Heil zum Zielfisch. Geiles Bild von deinem Döbel. Triffst du eigentlich auch andere Angler, die bei diesem Wetter den Döbeln nachgehen? Ich denke mal nicht und du hast bestimmt deine Ruhe am Wasser.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dankeschön! Um diese Jahreszeit ist kaum jemand am Wasser. Aber um ca. 15:45-16:15* kommt immer der_ Geschwätzige-Rentner-mit-dem-kleinen-rheumatischen-Hund_ vorbei. Aber das ist kein Problem, wir kennen uns (Ohne je den Namen des anderen erfahren zu haben) seit Jahren und unsere Regeln sind lange geklärt. Wir wechseln ein paar höfliche Sätze über Wetter, Hund und Fische, oder das Universum. Ich bin freundlich, nett und lobe das Hündchen, und er weiss im Gegenzug, das es nach ca. 2 Minuten Zeit ist weiterzugehen.
Ein sehr freundlicher und höflicher älterer Herr, und einer der wenigen Menschen in meiner Region, der noch das siezen beherrscht.
Ich glaub fast, ich würde mir Sorgen machen, wenn er eines Tages nicht auftauchen würde. Und interessanterweise sind meine Angelstellen an der Strecke die einzigen, an denen nie Kleinhunddreck liegt.


*bzw. Immer kurz vor Dämmerung, in Sonnenglut oder bitterem Frost, jahrein, jahraus. Man kann die Uhr nach _Geschwätziger-Rentner-mit-dem-kleinen-rheumatischen-Hund _stellen. Vielleicht ist er gar kein Mensch, sondern eine Manifestation bzw, Avatar der Flussgottheit.


----------



## geomas

#bolo

Die von Dir, Minimax , gestellte Gewichtsfrage/Differenz zwischen den Energhia-Modellen, ging mir nach dem Blättern im virtuellen Trabucco-Katalog auch schon durch den Kopf. 

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen ja ein paar Mal mit (etwas) längeren Ruten gefischt und sehe ganz klare Vor- und Nachteile im Vergleich zu den üblichen 13ft-Matchruten. Besser zu steuern* ist die Pose fast immer mit der längeren Rute. Stellen, wo eine 15ft bis 5m-Rute nicht mehr einsetzbar wäre, eine 13ft-Rute schon sind mir bislang nicht untergekommen. Es gibt ein paar Swims, die posenmäßig nur mit nochmals kürzeren Ruten befischbar wären, aber das ist schon „speziell”. Eine ordentliche 10ft-Floatrute habe ich gestern noch gecheckt und vormontiert, ich wäre also startklar für diese Swims.

Einen Nachteil der langen Ruten sehe ich bei der Landung: hier empfinde ich kürzere Ruten generell** als unproblematischer. 
Und auch vom Drillgefühl fand ich die kürzeren Ruten besser, das Kontaktgefühl erscheint mir direkter, die Steuerbarkeit des Fisches wenn man so will nimmt zu mit den 12/13ft-Ruten, so mein Eindruck.

Stand jetzt kann ich mir die Döbelei mit einer leichten 5m-Bolo*** gut vorstellen, eine 6m-Rute müßte ich wohl tatsächlich mal am kleinen Fluß handhaben zur Probe.


*) vielleicht besser die Formuliereung: mit einer längeren Rute ist es einfacher, die Schnur zu „menden” ohne dabei die Pose aus der Spur zu zerren - im Vergleich zu einer kürzeren Rute
**) über alle Friedfischangelarten hinweg
***) meine existierende Billig-Bolo von 5m macht am Fluß keine Freude, vielleicht nutze ich sie in Zukunft eher am Teich als abgelegte „Marginrute” mit Drillreserve durch Rolle.


----------



## Raven87

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr jetzt glauben oder nicht, ich hab jetzt schon locker 7 Monate kein Tackle mehr gekauft, meine Missus ist stolz auf mich


Ich glaube nicht, dass das gut ist, hmmm. Schau, dass du wenigstens eine Kleinigkeit kaufst. Du musst dich ab und zu auch belohnen :-D



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt besteht meine Frau darauf dass ich mir diese Rute kaufe.
> Tatsächlich will ich aber keine 250km für eine Rute fahren.
> Und, sehr viel schlimmer, jetzt, vor die Wahl gestellt, würde/werde ich die Sphere der Shimano vorziehen.
> Da müsste ich mich allerdings zwischen River, die ich kenne, und Match, die ich noch nicht gefischt habe, entscheiden.
> Aber ich werde standhaft sein und garnix kaufen.
> Jedenfalls nicht sofort....
> Aber tatsächlich ist die Sphere das Beste an Match, und da hab ich jetzt intensiv drüber nachgedacht, was ich je in der Hand hatte...


Die Sphere wäre für meine Zwecke leider zu schwer vom Wurfgewicht.
 Und ich sag es nochmal: nichts kaufen ist nicht gut 


magi schrieb:


> Die 90er Jahre und auch die Angelsachen dieser Epoche hatten schon was, keine Frage. Da gab es im Friedfischbereich noch wesentlich mehr Auswahl. Besonders im gut & günstig-Bereich hatte z.B. Silstar fast alle Matchruten auch in 3,60 und 3,30 m, aber auch 2 Serien bis 6 m (Traverse x, Tradition).  Zum Brassen und Rotaugen fischen reichte seinerzeit ne Dose Maden und ein Pfund Paniermehl...Lang, lang ist's her!
> Die Browning Sphere Match kenne ich auch nur aus dem I-Net, habe bisher aber über die Sphere-Serie nur gutes gelesen - auch wenn der Griffaufbau auf mich absolutes Abschreckungspotential hat. Mag sein, dass diese Bedenken im Einsatz verfliegen. Sind glaube ich mit ca. 30g gerated. Kann ich aber nix aus Erfahrung zu sagen. Die Fox Matrix Horizon x Pro hab ich als 11 ft. Pellet Waggler und das 12 ft.-Modell ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich finde die beiden mit 25 g recht hoch gerated. beide kannst du noch mit 0,14 mm gut fischen. Die 13 ft. soll etwas weicher sein, die hatte ich aber noch nicht in der Hand und kann auch zu dem Modell nix persönlich sagen. Was hast du denn vor mit der Rute? Ansonsten ist Düsseldorf ja nicht soweit weg von Mülheim


Ach ja, ich vermisse die gute alte Zeit, in der man noch reichlich gefangen hat. Wir haben in einem 3-4 Stunden Nachtansitz am Fluss 15 Aale und mehr raus gezogen.
Es stimmt, es gab wirklich mehr Auswahl, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ein Kumpel von mir macht gerade seinen Angelschein und was gibt es besseres als eine schön feine Posenrute!? Im feinen Matchbereich was günstiges zu finden ist aktuell unmöglich…
Ich werde jetzt die Shimanski Aero AX5 für Wurm, Bienenmade oder aber als Pellet Waggler nutzen. Ich brauche jetzt noch was ganz Feines für 3-5g-Posen. Am liebsten eine Rute, die recht straff ist, wie die Shimano XMZ Match aus den 90ern.

Aktuell habe ich die Drennan Alcolyte Ultra und die Rive R-Match Design in der engen Auswahl. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich 350€ für die Rive ausgeben will und tendiere eher zur Alcolyte. Was anderes mit so feinem Wurfgewicht habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Die großen Marken drücken sich vor dieser Aufgabe…
Bin gerne für einen gemeinschaftlichen Ansitz zu haben


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du dich mal im Forellenbereich umschaust, da sind auch sehr feine Ruten zu finden, so mit WG 1-3 gr., mal als Tele, mal als Steckmatch. Nur die Farbzusammenstellung ist manchmal sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, es gibt aber auch schlichte Modelle. ( Tubertini, FTM, Mitchell usw.)


----------



## Raven87

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mal im Forellenbereich umschaust, da sind auch sehr feine Ruten zu finden, so mit WG 1-3 gr., mal als Tele, mal als Steckmatch. Nur die Farbzusammenstellung ist manchmal sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, es gibt aber auch schlichte Modelle. ( Tubertini, FTM, Mitchell usw.)


Wird gecheckt 
Mal sehen, ob für die Optikpolizei was dabei ist


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und auch vom Drillgefühl fand ich die kürzeren Ruten besser, das Kontaktgefühl erscheint mir direkter, die Steuerbarkeit des Fisches wenn man so will nimmt zu mit den 12/13ft-Ruten, so mein Eindruck.


Unabhängig vom Thema Match/Bolo fiel mir auf, das nicht unbedingt kürzere, aber härterer und schnellere Ruten einen wesentlich direkteren Kontakt herstellen. Es ist Erstaunlich: An meiner Avon von Mick Holgate oder auch an der Drennan Accoplusfeeder oder der neu angeschafften Korum Rute sind die FIsche längst nicht so spürbar wie etwa an der kleinen, straffen Darent Valley, oder auch an der (vermeintlich) groben Mk IV.
Ich würde sogar sagen, daß der gleiche Fisch an der vergleichsweise harten und schweren MkIV mehr Rabatz veranstaltet, als an der sensibleren und leichteren MkV. Das ist schon ein wichtiges Merkmal, denn ich schätze es natürlich, wenn ich merke, das ein Fisch an der Angel ist. Am Ende bleibt ohnehin die GTM18 Schnur der Sieger. Heute hat rhinefisher erst gesagt, das er immer mehr zu strafferen Ruten tendiert. Ich pflichte ihm bei.


----------



## Hecht100+

Raven87 schrieb:


> Wird gecheckt
> Mal sehen, ob für die Optikpolizei was dabei ist


https://www.angelplatz.de/mitchell-epic-393-ml-toc--au0142?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1oL34ZLE9QIVBrp3Ch1bxAeIEAQYByABEgLjUPD_BwE
Mehr Rute für weniger geht kaum, das ist dann aber nur ein Beispiel. Natürlich mit Acolyte nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich füge daher noch rasch eine Impression von meinem Ultraleichtansitzplatz an. Beachtet bitte, wie klug und umsichtig ich meinen Stuhl im Schatten platziert habe,


Erst mal Petri Heil zu deinem Moppelchen,   du hast den Stuhl doch  nur in den Schatten gestellt weil du keinen Schatten auf Wasser
fallen lassen wolltest, schlau schlau und wirklich gut gemacht.



Minimax schrieb:


> enfalls kamen wir dann über Oldierollen ins Gespräch, und Angelhändler zauberte plötzlich ne 40er Sigma hervor, bis auf kleinere Lackschäden in ganz leidlichem Zustand. Da ich ja von den Ükels und den Oldiejungs weiß das das eine ganz beliebte Rolle ist, konnt ich nicht widerstehen. Angelhändler hat sich nicht lumpen lassen und sie mir dann für zwanni überlassen, und die 180m Stroft GTM für die Ambi hat er mir dazu gratis spendiert.  Find ich ziemlich cool, und jetzt hab ich wieder einen Vertreter einer klassischen Serie für mein Archiv. Ich freu mich schon aufs flottmachen.


Na Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle.



Minimax schrieb:


> Die Grippa-Stops sind das einzige Nübsie Element, das ich für meine Angelei benötige, und das ich nicht durch Standardbillokram aus den lokalen Angelläden ersetzen kann: Eine kritische Ressource.


Darf man deinen Dealer erfahren?



Skott schrieb:


> Diese Tragkraftangaben halte ich für ein Gerücht und würde sie eher unter "unseriös" einstufen...
> Ich bin ein Fan von Stroft GTM, zumindest im Arbeitsbereich, als Füllmaterial (Unterwicklung) nutze ich auch etwas preiswerteres...
> Die Stroft GTM ist schon relativ stark, und ich weiß nicht, ob die nicht auch etwas übertreiben, aber dein Link geht gar nicht.


Dachte ich mir schon dann werd ich weiter suchen.
Mal schauen was ich so finde.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Thema Match/Bolo fiel mir auf, das nicht unbedingt kürzere, aber härterer und schnellere Ruten einen wesentlich direkteren Kontakt herstellen. Es ist Erstaunlich: An meiner Avon von Mick Holgate oder auch an der Drennan Accoplusfeeder oder der neu angeschafften Korum Rute sind die FIsche längst nicht so spürbar wie etwa an der kleinen, straffen Darent Valley, oder auch an der (vermeintlich) groben Mk IV.
> Ich würde sogar sagen, daß der gleiche Fisch an der vergleichsweise harten und schweren MkIV mehr Rabatz veranstaltet, als an der sensibleren und leichteren MkV. Das ist schon ein wichtiges Merkmal, denn ich schätze es natürlich, wenn ich merke, das ein Fisch an der Angel ist. Am Ende bleibt ohnehin die GTM18 Schnur der Sieger. Heute hat rhinefisher erst gesagt, das er immer mehr zu strafferen Ruten tendiert. Ich pflichte ihm bei.



Ich muß gestehen, daß ich bei den die Ruten beschreibenden „weichen Begriffen”* wohl öfters danebenliege.
Im Prinzip liebe ich es, mit „weichen, aber sehr schnellen” (kaum Nachschwingen) Ruten zu fischen.
Und diese Ruten scheinen eben auch mehr Rückmeldung zu geben als andere Stöcke. Als herausragend möchte ich die 2,70m Balzer Edition Picker von Heinz, die alten Trophy Kevlar Feeder und auch die Drennan IM8 Bomb Rod 10.6ft nennen. 
Bei den aktuelleren Ruten muß ich weiter in mich gehen, die Parabolix Bomb 10ft und die Aco Ultra Feeder 9ft sind recht schnell und dennoch „weich”. 
Aber irgendetwas fühlt sich anders an als bei den älteren hochwertigen Carbonruten und ich kann es nicht beschreiben.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es, in diesem Jahr mehr Ruten/Combos Seite and Seite zu fischen und so mehr Sicherheit bei der Einordnung zu erlangen. 
Zum Beispiel die feine 2,70m Balzer Edition Picker und die 2,60m Traverse-X Picker, beide identisch mit Rolle/Schnur/Montage bestückt.

*) im Gegensatz zu Gewicht, Länge, evtl. Wurfgewicht und Fertigungsqualität


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> https://www.angelplatz.de/mitchell-epic-393-ml-toc--au0142?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1oL34ZLE9QIVBrp3Ch1bxAeIEAQYByABEgLjUPD_BwE
> Mehr Rute für weniger geht kaum, das ist dann aber nur ein Beispiel. Natürlich mit Acolyte nicht zu vergleichen.


datt Teil soll nur 172gr. wiegen!? da steht zwar, Entworfen von Forellenangler für Forellenangler, aber ein Döbel ist ja nix anderes als eine Friedfischforelle, deshalb habe ich das Teil gerade mal bestellt und bin gespannt und ungläubig ob es für u.30€ was sein kann, wenn's nix is, habe ich zumindest schon mal ein Ostergeschenk für meine Enkeltochter


----------



## Raven87

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> https://www.angelplatz.de/mitchell-epic-393-ml-toc--au0142?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1oL34ZLE9QIVBrp3Ch1bxAeIEAQYByABEgLjUPD_BwE
> Mehr Rute für weniger geht kaum, das ist dann aber nur ein Beispiel. Natürlich mit Acolyte nicht zu vergleichen.


Die Rute hatte ich gestern Abend auch gefunden. Ich glaube das wäre was für meinen Kumpel zum Einstieg


----------



## magi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich meine die ersten beiden nun beendeten, habe alle MItglieder der Super Ultegra, das ist am Wasser eine Klasse für sich, insbesondere die längeren.


Danke für die Info. So verschieden können Geschmäcker sein.  Ist am Ende des Tages auch immer eine Frage der exakten Verwendung


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Deine Energhia allround ist ja Durch Deine Angelei bestens ausgewiesen, und würde natürlich gut zu meinen Vorlieben passen. Andererseits íst die Competition mit 210g satte 50g, also ein fünftel leichter als die Prof-Allround mit 260. Auf die Länge gerechnet, ist das schon viel.
> Ich frag mich, ob ich mit der leichteren Energhia meine Ziele erreichen kann, ich bin ja ohnehin immer ne Nummer leichter unterwegs und habs aus meiner Perspektive nie bereut.
> Schwierig schwierig, aber sehr interessante und hilfreiche Ausführungen von Euch



Warte noch ein paar Wochen.
Dann kannst du die mal selbst in die Hand nehmen und weißt ob se dir liegt oder es besser doch eine Schwächere sein soll.
So ein Realtest ist besser als Blindkauf und hinterher Tränen....



geomas schrieb:


> Stand jetzt kann ich mir die Döbelei mit einer leichten 5m-Bolo*** gut vorstellen, eine 6m-Rute müßte ich wohl tatsächlich mal am kleinen Fluß handhaben zur Probe.



Genau.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mal so ganz generell zur Posenrute.
Für mich sieht es so aus, dass ich mit ner 13füssigen, schnellen Matchrute am effektivsten fischen kann.
Damit kann ich auch auf der anderen Seite des Kleinflusses lange Bahnen angeln und verliere beim erneuten Auswerfen die wenigste Zeit.
Nix ist schneller und einfacher und Steckruten mag ich auch nicht länger als 13f.. .
Bolos haben einmal den Vorteil der wesentlich größeren Bandbreite der zu beangelnden Fische.
An einer guten 50gr Bolo machen 20cm Rotaugen schon Spaß und 20 Pfündige Karpfen sind noch gut machbar.
Das kann keine Matchrute.
Und auch der MONTIERTE Transport ist sehr schön - gerade bei meiner 90min Angelei bringt das ein enormes Plus an Angelzeit.
OK - ich bin faul... .
Hier scheint ja ohnehin niemand streng Bolognese style zu fischen - dann braucht man auch keine überlangen Ruten.
Man sollte sich auch Gedanken über die Körpergröße machen; ich bin 194 groß, und trotzdem empfinde ich 6m schon als arg unhandlich.. .
Meine aktuelle Lieblingsposenrute ist die Billigbolo aus China mit ca 430cm und irgendwas um 200gr und da steht 10-40gr drauf.
Mein Gedanke ist nun, das Billigteil durch etwas zu ersetzten, dass ein weing länger, leichter und stärker ist - das müsste dann für mich eigentlich ganz nah am Optimum sein.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Von knapp 4m Match auf 5m Bolo ist kaum eine Verbesserung, da 5m Bolos meist nur 4,70 oder 4,80 lang sind.
Auch 6m Bolos sind nie 6m lang.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab gerade mal die Maver Invincible extreme in 6m gemessen.
Genau 5,77m Gesamtlänge.

Die Energhia messe ich nachher auch mal.


----------



## Tokka

Moin Moin, habe gestern eine Ausgabe vom Fallon‘s Angler bekommen. Schön gemachtes Magazin mit tollen Bildern und Erlebnisberichten. Mr. Yates ist wohl auch des öfteren an Bord. Übriegens produzieren sie auch richtig gut gemachte Videos. Aber vielleicht kennt ihr das Alles… Ich bin begeistert. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares aus Deutschland?


----------



## Raven87

Hat jemand die Alcolyte ultra und kann die Aktion beschreiben? Ist sie straff oder eher wabbelig, wie viele moderne Matchruten?
Die Rive R-Match Design interessiert mich auch. Wenn sie straffer ist, wäre es mir auch mehr Geld wert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal die Maver Invincible extreme in 6m gemessen.
> Genau 5,77m Gesamtlänge.
> 
> Die Energhia messe ich nachher auch mal.



Die Energhia 6m ist tatsächlich 5,75m lang.


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Energhia 6m ist tatsächlich 5,75m lang.


Meine Sensas 7m ist 6.77m und die Vorgänger Bolo von Browning 7m war 6,8m mir scheintbei Bolos kommt es nicht auf ein 
paar cm an ist halt so


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warte noch ein paar Wochen.
> Dann kannst du die mal selbst in die Hand nehmen und weißt ob se dir liegt oder es besser doch eine Schwächere sein soll.
> So ein Realtest ist besser als Blindkauf und hinterher Tränen....


Unbedingt


----------



## Hecht100+

Trabucco Activa ist 6,85 mtr. lang, also fehlen ca. 2 % Länge


----------



## Hecht100+

Raven87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Alcolyte ultra und kann die Aktion beschreiben? Ist sie straff oder eher wabbelig, wie viele moderne Matchruten?
> Die Rive R-Match Design interessiert mich auch. Wenn sie straffer ist, wäre es mir auch mehr Geld wert.


Das Problem ist ja, die Straffheit ist für jeden anders diffiniert, was für dich straff ist ist für mich vielleicht noch weich oder umgekehrt. Die Ultra ist in meinen Augen straff, ob die Rive damals straffer war, ich kann es dir nicht sagen. Doch eines kann ich dir sagen, meine Tremarellarute ist für mein Gefühl her straffer als die Ultra, ist aber auch für was ganz anderes gebaut. Das muß man einfach probieren, da gibt es zu viele Unterschiede. Und Teleskopruten sind auch sehr oft straffer als Steckruten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von knapp 4m Match auf 5m Bolo ist kaum eine Verbesserung, da 5m Bolos meist nur 4,70 oder 4,80 lang sind.
> Auch 6m Bolos sind nie 6m lang.


Au contraire, mon frere...
Für mich macht jedes Fuß einen großen Unterschied.
Bei meinen Gewässern handelt es sich oft um Schiffbares mit einer Talsole um die 4m.
Da kann ich mit 390cm nur noch mit großen Verrenkungen meine Montage ins Ziel bringen - schon 2 Füße mehr verändern da alles.. .


----------



## Minimax

Boah, ich hab jetzt nur mal gefiltert und konzentriert die Diskussionsbeiträge der letzten Woche zu den Matchruten bzw. Ravens Suche nach einer solchen gelesen. Praktisch ein eigener Thread im Thread. Sehr dichte Lektüre, mir raucht der Kopf aber da kann man viel über aktuelle und ältere Modelle lernen. Jetzt bin ich gespannt wofür er sich entscheidet.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, hoppla, something completely different: Ich hab wegen den Drennan Ruten das Angebot des Baitstores in Kamen (Ist ja nicht so weit weg von Raven87 ) durchforstet, da stieß s ich auf diese Rute- ihr werdet verstehen warum ich sie sähr interessant finde- weiss da jemand was drüber:









						Shimano Sedona Chub Specialist 2,99m 9'10" 5-15g, 99,99 €
					

Shimano Sedona Chub Specialist 2,99m 9'10" 5-15g Das Konzept hinter den neuen SEDONA Spinnruten ist ein breites Einsatzspektrum Die Serie besteht aus Ruten




					www.baitstore.de


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe mal alles, was ich als Match nehmen könnte, ausprobiert im Trockenem. Da sind echt große Unterschiede vorhanden.


----------



## Raven87

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, die Straffheit ist für jeden anders diffiniert, was für dich straff ist ist für mich vielleicht noch weich oder umgekehrt. Die Ultra ist in meinen Augen straff, ob die Rive damals straffer war, ich kann es dir nicht sagen. Doch eines kann ich dir sagen, meine Tremarellarute ist für mein Gefühl her straffer als die Ultra, ist aber auch für was ganz anderes gebaut. Das muß man einfach probieren, da gibt es zu viele Unterschiede. Und Teleskopruten sind auch sehr oft straffer als Steckruten.


Ja das stimmt, jeder versteht da was Anderes drunter. Aber die Aussage hilft mir doch schonmal weiter, danke.


Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, hoppla, something completely different: Ich hab wegen den Drennan Ruten das Angebot des Baitstores in Kamen (Ist ja nicht so weit weg von Raven87 ) durchforstet, da stieß s ich auf diese Rute- ihr werdet verstehen warum ich sie sähr interessant finde- weiss da jemand was drüber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shimano Sedona Chub Specialist 2,99m 9'10" 5-15g, 99,99 €
> 
> 
> Shimano Sedona Chub Specialist 2,99m 9'10" 5-15g Das Konzept hinter den neuen SEDONA Spinnruten ist ein breites Einsatzspektrum Die Serie besteht aus Ruten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baitstore.de


Ich habe auch schon geschaut wo der Baitstore ist, weil die auch die Alcolyte anbieten. wenn ich mein Taschengeld zusammen habe, fahre ich hin! Habe ich mir schon vorgenommen. Mein Problem ist bei solchen Sachen immer die Ungeduld und die Eigenschaft ein Konsumäffchen zu sein… Beim Angeln selber habe ich Gedult ohne Ende, hier aber nicht, furchtbar!


----------



## geomas

Die rätselhafte Shimano Chub Specialist ist mir früher auch schon aufgefallen.
Für mich aber nix, obwohl ich gestern im Modellbauladen war und Enamel-Farbe zum Dekorieren farbarmer Rutenspitzen erworben habe (ein Hinweis von Andal).

Danke auch für den Hinweis auf die günstige Forellenrute, lieber Hecht100+  und danke für das interessante „Stilensemble an Posenruten”. 

Ich werde gleich mal zum Fluß nebenan, der mir in diesem Jahr bislang die kalte Schulter* gezeigt hat.
Mit soll die Aco Ultra 9ft Feeder und noch irgendeine andere griffbereite Peitsche. Die Sonne scheint, auf gehts.


*) um nicht zu sagen den blanken Arsch


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die rätselhafte Shimano Chub Specialist ist mir früher auch schon aufgefallen.
> Für mich aber nix, obwohl ich gestern im Modellbauladen war und Enamel-Farbe zum Dekorieren farbarmer Rutenspitzen erworben habe (ein Hinweis von Andal).
> 
> Danke auch für den Hinweis auf die günstige Forellenrute, lieber Hecht100+  und danke für das interessante „Stilensemble an Posenruten”.
> 
> Ich werde gleich mal zum Fluß nebenan, der mir in diesem Jahr bislang die kalte Schulter* gezeigt hat.
> Mit soll die Aco Ultra 9ft Feeder und noch irgendeine andere griffbereite Peitsche. Die Sonne scheint, auf gehts.
> 
> 
> *) um nicht zu sagen den blanken Arsch


Bin auch im Anflug zum Flüsschen, dir viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich mal zum Fluß nebenan,





Minimax schrieb:


> Bin auch im Anflug zum Flüsschen


Viel Spaß und Erfolg euch beiden.
Ich setze jetzt mal Kaffee auf und warte auf eure schönen Bilder.
Ihr braucht euch nicht unter Druck gesetzt zu fühlen - mir macht es nichts aus vor Enttäuschung zu weinen...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und Erfolg euch beiden.
> Ich setze jetzt mal Kaffee auf und warte auf eure schönen Bilder.
> Ihr braucht euch nicht unter Druck gesetzt zu fühlen - mir macht es nichts aus vor Enttäuschung zu weinen...


Käffchen ist ne prima Idee. Hier tut sich erwartbar garnix, aber es ist windstill, sonnig und schön mild, ganz anders als Gestern.
Na, der Geo wird's in Ükels Namen schon richten.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sag mal - sehe ich da Schnee...?


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sag mal - sehe ich da Schnee...?


Das sind die letzten Reste der geschlossenen Schneedecke von gestern.
Derselben  xkfrkrtz Schneedecke, die jetzt als eiskaltes Schmelzwasser im Flüsschen ist, wie ich anmerken darf.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> die jetzt als eiskaltes Schmelzwasser im Flüsschen ist,


Oh oh - dann wirds warscheinlich sehr zäh..
Wir drücken dir trotzdem die Daumen und geniesse die schöne Natur..


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes PETRI an die beiden unermüdlichen Minimax und geomas , die hier unverdrossen und trotz der widrigen Bedingungen
die Ükelfahne hoch halten...


----------



## geomas

Die Bedingungen sind ganz gut hier, aber bislang gab es nicht einen Zupfer.
Bin an der Unterwarnow in Rostock City.
Hoffentlich gibt's beim Sprtsfrnd Minimax den "ich verschütte den Kaffee Knallerbiss".


----------



## Minimax

Ich werd jetzt ne Wärmetauscher machen und gleich nochmal auf die Dämmerungskarte setzen.


----------



## rustaweli

Wahnsinn wie die Ükel Lok dampft und raucht! Ich sende jedem einzelnen Fänger dieser Tage ein herzliches Petri aus dem Süden und bedanke mich für alle Berichte und Bilder! Auch für die laufenden Tacklediskussionen! 
Mir fehlt momentan einfach die Zeit für größere Aktionen. Dafür habe ich mein Äffchen etwas Zucker gegeben, jedoch alles andere als ükellike. Paar Ruten und Rollen, teils farblich abgestimmt. Ganz gefährlich unser "Nordi", ich sag es Euch!  
Aber selbst da komme ich nicht recht zum Testen. Gestern ganz kurz, da Arbeitsweg und Gewässer sich verführerisch kreuzen. 
Danke auch für Eure Boxen und Tacklemitschleppdiskussion! Hab mir daraufhin hochmotiviert auf Arbeit einen Plan angelegt und jeweils passende Boxen im Baumarkt besorgt samt verschiebbaren Wänden. Die Angelflaute wird für Ordnung und Ausmisten genutzt, auch rutentechnisch. Boxen werden nach Methode plus Rute spartanisch sortiert. Bin auf 8 Boxen gekommen. Barsch/Zander, Barsch Hardbaits, Dropshot, Box große Zander/kleine Welse, kleine Pickerbox, kleine Box Trotting, Box Grund allround, Box Pose See (Schleie, Karpfen, Aal). Dazu Inhalte notiert und sonst fliegt alles weg, pasta! Großen Dank dafür. Auch gibt es nur noch je Box eine Rute. Purist bleibt noch allgemein und Kindertackle.

Allen am Wasser eine schöne Zeit und allen welche nicht am Wasser natürlich ebenso!


----------



## Tikey0815

Kann bitte mal jemand die günstigste Forellenrute Posten? Ich finde sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Niklas32

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> https://www.angelplatz.de/mitchell-epic-393-ml-toc--au0142?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1oL34ZLE9QIVBrp3Ch1bxAeIEAQYByABEgLjUPD_BwE
> Mehr Rute für weniger geht kaum, das ist dann aber nur ein Beispiel. Natürlich mit Acolyte nicht zu vergleichen.





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kann bitte mal jemand die günstigste Forellenrute Posten? Ich finde sie nicht mehr.


war glaube ich die hier


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kann bitte mal jemand die günstigste Forellenrute Posten? Ich finde sie nicht mehr.




Sowat?  








						2,7 3,0 3,30 3,60 3,90 Carbonrute Sbirolinorute Tremarella Forellenrute Spinrute  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 2,7 3,0 3,30 3,60 3,90 Carbonrute Sbirolinorute Tremarella Forellenrute Spinrute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Skott

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kann bitte mal jemand die günstigste Forellenrute Posten? Ich finde sie nicht mehr.


Meinst du die hier?
https://www.angelplatz.de/mitchell-epic-393-ml-toc--au0142?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1oL34ZLE9QIVBrp3Ch1bxAeIEAQYByABEgLjUPD_BwE


----------



## geomas

Schön wars am Fluß nebenan, aber ich durfte nicht einen echten Zupfer erleben.

Habe es mit zwei feinen Grundruten versucht - eine als „Bomb”, die andere mit einem Micro-Drahtkorb bestückt.
Als Köder dienten Breadpunch in verschiedenen Größen, Maden, Caster, Kombinationen daraus.
Habe die Angelstelle größflächig abgesucht, aber wie oben bemerkt ohne Erfolg.
Duie Bedingungen waren gut: Pegel klar über normal, kaum Wind.

Vermutlich sind die Fischis anderswo. An dieser Stelle fing ich in früheren Wintern schon.
Aber egal, morgen gehts wohl wieder aufs Land zu den Mecklenburger Dickschädeln.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend geschätzte Ükel-Gesellschaft. Hier an der Elbe war das Wetter heute gruselig. Es zwar zwar nicht mehr so kalt wie in der letzten Woche, aber fieser Niesel hat mich davon abgehalten, ans Wasser zu fahren. Umso erfreuter war ich über geomas und Minimax Berichte vom Wasser. Auch wenn es diesmal nicht geklappt hat war zumindest das sichtbare Wetter bei Euch deutlich angenehmer. Ich habe das schlechte Wetter genutzt um’n Nubsis und Tackle zu sortieren und für den nächsten Ansitz vorzubereiten. Mal sehen, wann es wieder klappt.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
bin auch zurück. Ich kann Euch leider keinen Samstagsfisch bieten, tut mir leid. Besonders um rhinefisher, tut mir wirklich leid, ich hätt Dir gerne einen Döbel gebracht.. Ich würd als froher Minimax die Marseillaise pfeifen, wenn ich sagen könnte: Not even a nibble. Aber so war es nicht. In der kostbaren halben Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang und vor echter Knickizeit gab es mindestens ein, vermutlich zwei _Ereignisse mit Köderverlust_, Bisse kann ichs auch nicht nennen, bei denen rückblickend betrachtet garantiert ein Johnnie seine Flossen im Spiel hatte. Ich bin mir ganz sicher, nur ganz winzige Unterbrechungen im Spitzenrythmus, ein Zittern in der Wiegebewegung- Hat aber gereicht, das ich plötzlich sofort wieder hellwach war und meine kalten Finger innerhalb von Sekunden schön warm wurden. Hätt ich mal aufs Adrenalin gehört und auf Verdacht angeschlagen. Stattdessen warte ich ab das der vermutete Biss sich entwickelt. _Sich entwickelt!_ Bei 2 Grad Wassertemperatur, was soll sich denn da entwickeln? Das die Spitze krumm wird und die Bremse knattert? Da lachen ja die Hühner! Ich hab einfach schlecht geangelt, und die einzige Chance des Tages ungenutzt verstreichen lassen. Ich schwöre, das war ein Biss!
mene. mene tekel upharsin..

Miniunzufrieden


----------



## Minimax

Ach so, genau, fast vergessen:


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch leider keinen Samstagsfisch bieten, tut mir leid.


Ach lieber Mini, du musst doch nicht immer abliefern. Du hast es versucht, ok...., dein Ehrgeiz wurde nicht belohnt, aber ich bin mir sicher, wie werden noch einige prachtvolle Jonnys von dir präsentiert bekommen. Lass den Kopf nicht hängen.

Gruß Jason

*Und Leid tun muss dir das schon gar nicht.*


----------



## daci7

So Männers, ich werd jetzt gleich die Ükelfane hissen und und mit der "XXH Bolo" auf Schnabeldöbel angreifen. Wünscht mit Glück - in den letzten Tagen sind da so einige Brecher rausgekommen 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Skott

daci7 schrieb:


> So Männers, ich werd jetzt gleich die Ükelfane hissen und und mit der "XXH Bolo" auf Schnabeldöbel angreifen. Wünscht mit Glück - in den letzten Tagen sind da so einige Brecher rausgekommen
> Groetjes
> David


Petri David, hau was raus...


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ach lieber Mini, du musst doch nicht immer abliefern. Du hast es versucht, ok...., dein Ehrgeiz wurde nicht belohnt, aber ich bin mir sicher, wie werden noch einige prachtvolle Jonnys von dir präsentiert bekommen. Lass den Kopf nicht hängen.
> 
> Gruß Jason
> 
> *Und Leid tun muss dir das schon gar nicht.*


Hast ja recht, aber man wird sich ja nochmal ärgern dürfen. Vor allem, weil ich Stelle, Gewässer und Zielfischverhalten dort ja eigentlich kennen müßte.

Ich sag dir was, das war ein ganz geriebener Hund am anderen Ende, der hat lässig seine Nummer durchgezogen.
Hat sich unter der Strömung, im Gumpen, wo der Fluss fast statisch ist, direkt von unterhalb zum gestreckten Vorfach hingeschlichen, schön energiesparend nur mit den Steuerflossen, um ja keine Kalorie zuviel zu verbrauchen bei der Kälte, hat ganz sachte das Tulip aufgenommen, _das war die kleine Spitzenarythmie_, und dann hat ers ganz ganz cool auf der Stelle schwebend abgekaut, _das war das Zittern_. Und anschliessend hat er sich einfach wieder direkt rückwärts treiben lassen, ohne ein Grad von der Spur abzuweichen oder irgendwie Spannung aufs Vorfach zu bringen.

Das war so´n richtiger Jürgen-Prochnow-Fisch, jede Wette, der hat flussab schon den Tipperary Song gespielt, als ich noch da oben mit den Fingern 5mm überm Rutengriff drauf gewartet habe, das er zur Seite schwimmt wie sone 20er Aushilfsölsardine im Sommer.

Aber man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben, und das nächste mal zwing ich ihn zum Auftauchen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> So Männers, ich werd jetzt gleich die Ükelfane hissen und und mit der "XXH Bolo" auf Schnabeldöbel angreifen. Wünscht mit Glück - in den letzten Tagen sind da so einige Brecher rausgekommen
> Groetjes
> David


Viel Glück und Erfolg! Heut wär auch ein Schnabeldöbel im Ükel sehr willkommen, glaub ich!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Hat sich unter der Strömung, im Gumpen, wo der Fluss fast statisch ist, direkt von unterhalb zum gestreckten Vorfach hingeschlichen, schön energiesparend nur mit den Steuerflossen, um ja keine Kalorie zuviel zu verbrauchen bei der Kälte, hat ganz sachte das Tulip aufgenommen, _das war die kleine Spitzenarythmie_, und dann hat ers ganz ganz cool auf der Stelle schwebend abgekaut, _das war das Zittern_. Und anschliessend hat er sich einfach wieder direkt rückwärts treiben lassen, ohne ein Grad von der Spur abzuweichen oder irgendwie Spannung aufs Vorfach zu bringen.


Also ein ganz gerissener Hund. Aber man trifft sich im Leben immer zweimal. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann du ihn hier zeigst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> bin auch zurück. Ich kann Euch leider keinen Samstagsfisch bieten, tut mir leid. Besonders um @rhinefisher, tut mir wirklich leid, ich hätt Dir gerne einen Döbel gebracht.


Ach was - das schöne Pic vom Ufer hats doch schon rausgerissen.
Klappt halt selbst bei dir nicht immer...


----------



## Tikey0815

Skott schrieb:


> Meinst du die hier?
> https://www.angelplatz.de/mitchell-epic-393-ml-toc--au0142?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1oL34ZLE9QIVBrp3Ch1bxAeIEAQYByABEgLjUPD_BwE


Danke


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach was - das schöne Pic vom Ufer hats doch schon rausgerissen.
> Klappt halt selbst bei dir nicht immer...


bisschen zu häufig in letzter Zeit. Aber meine wehleidigen "Mein-Mojo-ist-weg" die ich pünktlcih jedes Jahr Mitte Dezember bis Februar gestartet habe, gehören auch der Vergangenheit an. Ist halt Jahreszeitlich schwierig, wobei letztes Jahr wars leichter. Da bedarfs dann auch mal ner methodischen Nachjustierung und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass die Flussgottheiten einen persönlich auf dem Kieker haben, h

Zum Beispiel: Wenn meine obigen Schlüsse aus einem verlorenen Tulipwürfel und einem Zittern der Rutenspitze nicht ganz falsch/paranoid sind, dann könnte man solchen Situationen durch ASDIC *upstream legering* begegnen. 1000 mal gelesen, schon öfters mit guten Ergebnissen praktiziert- nur heute am Wasser ists mir nicht eingefallen. Damit wärs dem vermuteten (ich weiss, es war einer) Schlaubergerjohnnie nicht so leicht gefallen, mich zu narren.

Nun ja, das nächste mal... Aber dann werden die Bedingungen wiederum andere sein. Welche Lösung wird dann zum nassen Kescher führen? man wees et nicht, man wees et nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tokka schrieb:


> Moin Moin, habe gestern eine Ausgabe vom Fallon‘s Angler bekommen. Schön gemachtes Magazin mit tollen Bildern und Erlebnisberichten. Mr. Yates ist wohl auch des öfteren an Bord. Übriegens produzieren sie auch richtig gut gemachte Videos. Aber vielleicht kennt ihr das Alles… Ich bin begeistert. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares aus Deutschland?
> Anhang anzeigen 396604



Moin! Ein wirklich schönes und außergewöhnlich gemachtes Angelmagazin, ich schaue mir ab und zu einmal die dazugehörige Website an und sammele dort Inspirationen. Ich wüsste nicht dass es gegenwärtig etwas derartiges auch hier in Deutschland gibt. Wie ist dieses Magazin hier zu beziehen und wie viele Seiten hat eine Printausgabe?


----------



## Tokka

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Moin! Ein wirklich schönes und außergewöhnlich gemachtes Angelmagazin, ich schaue mir ab und zu einmal die dazugehörige Website an und sammele dort Inspirationen. Ich wüsste nicht dass es gegenwärtig etwas derartiges auch hier in Deutschland gibt. Wie ist dieses Magazin hier zu beziehen und wie viele Seiten hat eine Printausgabe?


Das Magazin hat 96 Seiten und ist auf haptisch angenehmen Naturbilderdruckpapier gedruckt. recht kräftiger Karton, macht aber einen hochwertigen Eindruck. ich habe es direkt auf der Website in UK bestellt. lieferung ging recht schnell, bezahlt habe ich per paypal. 

Ich hatte übriegens letzten Montag etwas bei Angling Direct bestellt und am Freitag war es bei mir. Das geht scheinbar wieder recht fix aus UK.


----------



## Ukel

Heute ging es wieder an den Fluss am Rande der Stadt, meine bevorzugte Strecke, die im letzten und vorletzten Jahr gute Döbel und Barben brachte, in diesem Winter aber sehr mau war, der D-Fisch glänzte bisher mit kompletter Abwesenheit...oder Beißfaulheit. Warme Temperaturen heute, bedeckter Himmel, mal ein bisschen Nieselregen, ganz gute Bedingungen. Nun ja, die ersten beiden Stellen brachten schon mal nichts, habe mich dann nicht allzu lange dort aufgehalten. Eine Stelle blieb noch übrig, etwa 100 m unterhalb eines Wehres.




An meinem Ufer ein etwas ruhiger Bereich, links runter zum Ende hin wenig Strudel und vor meinen Füßen nach rechts hin fließt das Wasser wieder bergauf. Hab in beide Richtungen abwechselnd probiert, aber außer einem Pärchen Enten, dass sich schon seinen Frühlingsgefühlen hingab, tat sich nichts. Hier schon nach vollzogenen ehelichen Pflichten




Irgendwann gab es einen kurzen Ruck an der Feederspitze beim Angeln nach rechts, Biss oder hat sich der Korb etwas versetzt? Jedenfalls keine Aktion mehr. Nach mehrmaligen Wechseln der Richtung ohne weitere Aktion beschloss ich, einzupacken. Da ja eh nichts ging, zuerst den Kescher weggepackt, noch ein bisschen gewartet und plötzlich doch noch ein Biss in rechter Richtung, aber der Anschlag ging ins Leere. Also gut, noch mal einwerfen, bisschen gewartet, noch ein Biss, Anschlag, kräftiger Widerstand. Zunächst hätte es noch alles sein können, Brasse, Döbel, Barbe oder was auch immer, aber dann nahm der Gegner Fahrt auf, ab in die Strömung....achja, der Kescher. Also die Rute ( die Angel) zwischen die Beine geklemmt und den Kescher zusammengesteckt, Fisch ist noch dran. Nun konnte ich in Ruhe ausdrillen und zum Vorschein kam eine 72er Barbe. Leide hatte sie an der Schwanzwurzel eine dicke Wucherung, sah ziemlich ekelig aus.




Geangelt übrigens wie meistens mit LB und Brotflocke.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Erfolg! Heut wär auch ein Schnabeldöbel im Ükel sehr willkommen, glaub ich!


Musste undisponieren- meine Stelle war besetzt. Hab erst gerade rausgefunden, dass das mein Kumpel war ...
Jetzt also Glasaugendöbel!


----------



## magi

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, jeder versteht da was Anderes drunter. Aber die Aussage hilft mir doch schonmal weiter, danke.
> 
> Ich habe auch schon geschaut wo der Baitstore ist, weil die auch die Alcolyte anbieten. wenn ich mein Taschengeld zusammen habe, fahre ich hin! Habe ich mir schon vorgenommen. Mein Problem ist bei solchen Sachen immer die Ungeduld und die Eigenschaft ein Konsumäffchen zu sein… Beim Angeln selber habe ich Gedult ohne Ende, hier aber nicht, furchtbar!


Wenn du dem Baitstore einen Besuch abstatten willst, rufe am besten vorher kurz durch. Das wäre zumindest mein Tipp, da die Alcolytes dort meist ebenfalls nur kurz zu Besuch sind. Ansonsten auch m. E. so sehr sehenswert. Nimm am besten abgezähltes Geld mit


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Moin Moin, habe gestern eine Ausgabe vom Fallon‘s Angler bekommen. Schön gemachtes Magazin mit tollen Bildern und Erlebnisberichten. Mr. Yates ist wohl auch des öfteren an Bord. Übriegens produzieren sie auch richtig gut gemachte Videos. Aber vielleicht kennt ihr das Alles… Ich bin begeistert. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares aus Deutschland?
> Anhang anzeigen 396604





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Moin! Ein wirklich schönes und außergewöhnlich gemachtes Angelmagazin, ich schaue mir ab und zu einmal die dazugehörige Website an und sammele dort Inspirationen. Ich wüsste nicht dass es gegenwärtig etwas derartiges auch hier in Deutschland gibt. Wie ist dieses Magazin hier zu beziehen und wie viele Seiten hat eine Printausgabe?





Tokka schrieb:


> Das Magazin hat 96 Seiten und ist auf haptisch angenehmen Naturbilderdruckpapier gedruckt. recht kräftiger Karton, macht aber einen hochwertigen Eindruck. ich habe es direkt auf der Website in UK bestellt. lieferung ging recht schnell, bezahlt habe ich per paypal.
> 
> Ich hatte übriegens letzten Montag etwas bei Angling Direct bestellt und am Freitag war es bei mir. Das geht scheinbar wieder recht fix aus UK.



Nach Tokka S Empfehlung und Besuch der Website habe ich mir die diesjährigen Ausgaben dieses interessanten Periodikums bestellt. und bin nun sehr gespannt.
Falls "fallon's angler" Meine Erwartungen nicht über die Gebühr erfüllt, werde ich hier -spürbar- Rede und Antwort vom Empfehlenden einfordern.

Ein Wort der Warnung: Ich werde die Güte des britannischen Periodikums an der  'Angelwoche' messen, die ja hinsichtlich ihrer fachlichen Aktualität, kritischen Schärfe und feinsinnigen Feuilletons zweifellos als das anglerische Pendant zur 'Lancet' zu gelten hat.


----------



## Tokka

Minimax schrieb:


> Nach Tokka S Empfehlung und Besuch der Website habe ich mir die diesjährigen Ausgaben dieses interessanten Periodikums bestellt. und bin nun sehr gespannt.
> Falls "fallon's angler" Meine Erwartungen nicht über die Gebühr erfüllt, werde ich hier -spürbar- Rede und Antwort vom Empfehlenden einfordern.
> 
> Ein Wort der Warnung: Ich werde die Güte des britannischen Periodikums an der  'Angelwoche' messen, die ja hinsichtlich ihrer fachlichen Aktualität, kritischen Schärfe und feinsinnigen Feuilletons zweifellos als das anglerische Pendant zur 'Lancet' zu gelten hat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396702


Oha, da bin ich aber sehr gespannt wie die Ükel Prominenz die englische Gazette goutiert. Bin allerdings skeptisch, ob unsere Sportfischer Zeitung ernsthafte Konkurrenz bekommen wird. Freue mich über ein ükelige Rezession…


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Freue mich über ein ükelige Rezession…


Ich kann nur hoffen, daß ausreichend Kunstköder- und Forellenteichtackle im 'fallon's angler' verlost werden...


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo minmax und geomas, schade das es nicht mit den Jhonnies geklappt hat beim nächsten mal läuft das dann wieder, trotzdem
ein paar schöne Bilder vom Wasser, wie Wümmehunter schon schrieb hier gab es nur Nieselregen...

Petri Heil Ukel zu deiner schönen Barbe heute hälst du die Ehre des Ükel hoch, auf deinem Bild sieht man aber nicht von der Wucherung
an der Schwanzwurzel, schönes Bild und Bericht find ich und du hast da auch ein schönes Flüßchen da ist die Jeetzel bei mir wesentlich
ruhiger.



daci7 schrieb:


> Musste undisponieren- meine Stelle war besetzt. Hab erst gerade rausgefunden, dass das mein Kumpel war ...
> Jetzt also Glasaugendöbel!


Dann mal los und Petri Heil



magi schrieb:


> Nimm am besten abgezähltes Geld mit


 aber vergiß nicht die EC Karte



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tokka

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, daß ausreichend Kunstköder- und Forellenteichtackle im 'fallon's angler' verlost werden...


Eher Urzeitkrebse, wie aus den alten Yps Heften oder Eierwürfelmaschinen. Lasst euch überraschen…


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Auch dürften derlei Videos von der Angelwoche nur schwerlich zu toppen sein.


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Oha, da bin ich aber sehr gespannt wie die Ükel Prominenz


Es gibt keine Ükelprominenz. Es gibt nur uns alle hier die sich beteiligen, und wir wollen sein ein einig Thread von Brüdern, vereint im Zeichen des Friedfischs und der Plauderei!


----------



## Astacus74

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch dürften derlei Videos von der Angelwoche nur schwerlich zu toppen sein.


Solche Videos oder Reportagen wirst du in der Angelwoche nicht finden...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ükelprominenz. Es gibt nur uns alle hier die sich beteiligen, und wir wollen sein ein einig Thread von Brüdern, vereint im Zeichen des Friedfischs und der Plauderei!


So schaut es aus besser kann man es nicht sagen


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri zur Barbe zu später Stunde, lieber Ukel !
Aus Neugier eine Nachfrage: wie schnell ist die Leine an Deinen Swims? Mit was für einem Korbgewicht angelst Du?
Barben gibts hier ja nicht und ich habe keinerlei Vorstellung von der Leine, sehe sie aber auf Deinen Fotos zügig vorbeirauschen.
Assoziieren tue ich Angelei auf diese Species mit 90gr-Körben oder so.


----------



## Ukel

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Ukel zu deiner schönen Barbe heute hälst du die Ehre des Ükel hoch, auf deinem Bild sieht man aber nicht von der Wucherung
> an der Schwanzwurzel, schönes Bild und Bericht find ich und du hast da auch ein schönes Flüßchen da ist die Jeetzel bei mir wesentlich
> ruhiger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Hallo Frank,
die Wuchcherung befand sich auf der anderen Seite des Fisches, habe ich auch erst beim Rücksetzen entdeckt.
Ich hatte schon einmal eine Barbe mit solchen Wucherungen, die befanden sich bei der aber am Maul. Vielleicht Parasiten oder Viren? Müsste ich mal beim Angelverband nachfragen, habe aber kein Foto davon.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## geomas

Danke Dir, Tokka , für den Hinweis auf „Fallon's Angler”. 
Von den Videos sah ich eines oder zwei und registrierte _wohlwollend_ die ruhige Art des „Storytelling”.

#anglingdirect  - ich habe da Ende 2021 oft bestellt, nie Probleme gehabt. Aktuell sind viele Preise aber teilweise deutlich über das Niveau dt. Onlineshops (Preise für Futterkörbe, Nubsies, Haken...) gestiegen. Mag was mit dem Umrechnungskurs zu tun haben, keine Ahnung.
Immerhin bieten sie viele Spezialitäten an, die hier kaum zu bekommen sind.


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank für die wundervolle Beschreibung Deines Ausflugs in die Provinz, lieber Minimax .
Danke auch für die Erinnerung an den Trick des Upstream-Ledgering bei der Grundangelei auf die Brigade Cephalus.


Morgen ist die lange und eher zarte BB Diamond Posenrute gesetzt als Nr. 1. Hatte neulich Abend sogar noch eine der kürzlich vom Prof erfolgreich erprobten Exner Luca Posen im Fundus entdeckt und an dieser Rute vormontiert. Welche Grundrute mit kommt ist noch unklar.
Frisches Brot habe ich vorhin besorgt.


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri zur Barbe zu später Stunde, lieber Ukel !
> Aus Neugier eine Nachfrage: wie schnell ist die Leine an Deinen Swims? Mit was für einem Korbgewicht angelst Du?
> Barben gibts hier ja nicht und ich habe keinerlei Vorstellung von der Leine, sehe sie aber auf Deinen Fotos zügig vorbeirauschen.
> Assoziieren tue ich Angelei auf diese Species mit 90gr-Körben oder so.


Lieber geomas, Petri dank, an diesem Abschnitt ist die Leine recht flott unterwegs, viele Verwirbelungen und teilweise wälzende, unruhige Strömung, besonders zur Zeit, da etwas Hochwasser herrscht. Die Tiefe beträgt hier 1-1,4 m, nur wenige Stellen sind tiefer, bei Normalwasser teilweise unter 1 m, die Breite etwa 25 m. Ich suche mir meistens Stellen, wo die Strömung gebrochen wird durch Uferabbrüche, im Wasser liegende Bäume (ja der Biber ist hier auch tätig), Hindernisse usw. Ich angel dann meistens an der Strömungskante, wobei die auch gern hin und her pendelt. Hier reichen dann oft 20-40 gr. Körbe, heute an dieser Stelle 40 gr. In der vollen Strömung 50-100 gr., je nach Wasserstand, aber das erspare ich mir meistens.
Im Stadtgebiet selber sieht die Leine anders aus durch mehrere Wehre, Tiefe hier 2-4 m, Breite 30-50 m und moderate oder schwache Strömung. Auch hier gibt es genügend Barben, die sind dort aber schwerer zu lokalisieren, da es weniger markante Stellen gibt, sie verteilen sich über mehr Strecke. Im Herbst sind sie hier besonders aktiv, da gehen sie gern auch mal beim Stippen an die Kopfrute, was dann meistens einen ziemlich harten Kampf verspricht.


----------



## Minimax

Lieber Ukel Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu dem Wundervollen Fisch, phantastisch für den Januar! Danke auch für die Hintergrundinfos zu den Fangumständen!


So, nun wirds Zeit fürs Bettchen, Guts Nächtle in die ganze ÜK,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Das ist eine sehr spannende Match- und Bolo-Diskussion, die ihr in den letzten Tagen geführt habt. Die Super Ultegra 420 _fast action_ habe ich ja von Heinz und mag die Rute sehr gerne. Natürlich fehlt mir der Vergleich zur Ultegra, der Diaflash etc., aber für sich allein betrachtet ist sie eine auf jeden Fall eine schicke feine Rute. Anfangs hatte ich tatsächlich Probleme mit sehr leichten Wagglern, aber das hat sich später gebessert. Mag auch an der anfangs verwendeten Schnur gelegen haben.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier scheint ja ohnehin niemand streng Bolognese style zu fischen



Jain. Seit Ende 2020 besitze ich ja die vom Prof. erwähnte Trabucco Energhia Allround, aber in 7m (woher ich die wohl haben mag?). Die habe ich mir genau dafür geholt, ist eben einer der von goemas erwähnten Kraftmeier, geeignet für Barben und Co. . Mit Leine und Weser bin ich von zwei Flüssen umgeben, an denen man reichlich Gelegenheit zu dieser - wie ich finde sehr spannenden und vielfältigen - Form der Posenangelei hat. Leider hab ich es im letzten Jahr aus verschiedenen Gründen nur ein oder zweimal an den Fluss geschafft, daher momentan noch 'Jain'. Aber dieses Jahr wird das ganz klar ausgebaut.
Im Mai werde ich die Rute auf jeden Fall auch dabei haben. Wer also aus Neugier mal so einen langen, schweren Kraftmeier an einem Rotauge oder halbwüchsigen Döbel ausprobieren möchte, der wird sicher die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen können.

Und last, but not least natürlich herzliche Petris an Minimax, geomas und besonders an Ukel für die schönen Fische, die wir wieder bewundern durften!


----------



## Skipa

Servus Ükelianer,

erstmal Petri an die Fänger und Respekt an die Ükel-Fahne-hoch-Halter. Danke für die Berichte und Fotos!
Die Diskussion rund um die Matchrute war auch für mich sehr gefährlich, der Tackleaffe ist aber momentan durch die Silstar etwas beruhigt. Des Weiteren liegt noch eine ungefischte Shimano CarpCruncher hier die auf den Frühling wartet. Vom trocken wedeln ist Sie relativ straff und ich denke als Schleien Posenrute wird Sie sicher gut arbeiten. Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie die Rute sich fischen lässt.

Petri Jürgen


----------



## geomas

Nach nervenden zeitraubenden Problemen mit dem Wagen (selbstverschuldet) bin ich endlich am Wasser.
Gestartet wird mit der Grundrute.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Nach nervenden zeitraubenden Problemen mit dem Wagen (selbstverschuldet) bin ich endlich am Wasser.
> Gestartet wird mit der Grundrute.


PETRI für dich Georg, hoffentlich kommst du heute abend mit dem Wagen wieder nach Hause...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Nach nervenden zeitraubenden Problemen mit dem Wagen (selbstverschuldet) bin ich endlich am Wasser.
> Gestartet wird mit der Grundrute.



Viel Glück Georg.
Ich bin auch unterwegs.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Glück Georg.
> Ich bin auch unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396740


Auch für dich Petri, Professore!


----------



## Ukel

Melde mich mal Live von einem barbenfreien Gewässer, Rotaugen oder sogar mal eine Brasse sollte auf dem Programm stehen. Mit 8m Stippe, lang-lang gefischt, bei 2,3 m Wassertiefe am MLK.




Leider ließen sich keine von den Zielfischen bisher blicken, allerdings kam dann nach ca. 1 Stunde ein Quereinsteiger, der mir die Langeweile versüßen wollte. Gebissen auf zwei Maden am 18er Haken und 10er Vorfach. Danke mien Jung. 43 cm hatter gehabt.


----------



## Ukel

geomas  und Professor Tinca zieht was raus Jungs, habe mir erlaubt, den Anfang zu machen


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil Georg und Professore auf das ihr ein paar Fische auf die Schuppen legt
und auch dir Ukel Petri Heil zu deinen Quereinsteiger da kann man sich nicht beschweren vielleicht kommt noch was nach


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Füsch,.........


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> geomas  und Professor Tinca zieht was raus Jungs, habe mir erlaubt, den Anfang zu machen



Toller Fisch.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Füsch,.........


Und was ein schöner tolle Färbung


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Petri, Jungs, geht ja schon gut los


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nicht viel los heute.
Das Wasser ist eiskalt und nieseln tut's auch noch.....brrrr.
Mal eine andere Stelle ausprobieren.


----------



## Casso

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen! Einen schönen Fisch hast du bereits auf die Schuppen legen können. Mir gefallen deine beiden Spots aber sehr. Alleine für das Drumherum würde ich mich schon auf den Weg machen. So friedlich und ruhig sieht es aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja ist es tatsächlich.
Hier sagt sich Wolf und Biber gute Nacht.

Hier passiert leider gar nichts.
Keine Fische anwesend.
Ich fahre nochmal zurück zur ersten Stelle.
Vielleicht ist die Beißphase aber auch schon vorbei?
Na mal sehen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ist es tatsächlich.
> Hier sagt sich Wolf und Biber gute Nacht.
> 
> Hier passiert leider gar nichts.
> Keine Fische anwesend.
> Ich fahre nochmal zurück zur ersten Stelle.
> Vielleicht ist die Beißphase aber auch schon vorbei?
> Na mal sehen.


Probiere es doch mal etwas später, kurz nach Sonnenuntergang bei reduziertem Licht, wenns Deine Zeit erlaubt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch einer...


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch einer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396760


Petri zum Döbel mit den schön gefärbten Flossen, scheint bei den Jungs in deinem Fluss ja Standard zu sein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch einer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396760



Kann es sein dass dieser Döbel ein deformiertes Maul hat? Es schaut schon ein wenig seltsam aus, fast wie bei einer Forelle.
Die arttypische dicke Lippe riskiert er zumindest oben nicht.


----------



## Raven87

magi schrieb:


> Wenn du dem Baitstore einen Besuch abstatten willst, rufe am besten vorher kurz durch. Das wäre zumindest mein Tipp, da die Alcolytes dort meist ebenfalls nur kurz zu Besuch sind. Ansonsten auch m. E. so sehr sehenswert. Nimm am besten abgezähltes Geld mit


Die EC-Karte regelt das. Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen lediglich eine Rute und einen Kescherstab zu kaufen. Evtl. den Korum Power Tele. Mal sehen, ob der mich überzeugen kann.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Glück Georg.
> Ich bin auch unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396740


Was für ein tolles Flüsschen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schnell nochmal die Bolo ausgepackt. Ganz hinten bei den abgefressenen Bäumen stieg einer nach Brotresten.
Da musste ich dann schnell nochmal hin mit der Posenmontage......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Scheiß Empfang hier in der Pampa.
Der Bolo-Döbel ist schon ne halbe Stunde her.  
Gleich darauf gab's noch einen an der Feeder.
Schluss für heute.
 Ist gleich duster.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Füsch,.........
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396744


Dieses Rot...
Dieses unglaubliche Rot macht irgendwas mit mir...
Ich glaub ich geh jetzt mal runter und lecke an meinen Angeln...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Petri zum Döbel mit den schön gefärbten Flossen, scheint bei den Jungs in deinem Fluss ja Standard zu sein.



Ups.
Hab ich jetzt erst gesehen.
Ja die haben alle so rote Federn.


----------



## Tobias85

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass dieser Döbel ein deformiertes Maul hat? Es schaut schon ein wenig seltsam aus, fast wie bei einer Forelle.


Mich erinnert das Fischlein an einen gewissen Herrn Voldemort.

Petri zu der Döbelstrecke, Professor Tinca, und genauso ein Petri an Ukel zum schönen Winterschuppi. Mein Ausflug an den Bach wurde begleitet von anhaltendem Nieselregen. Habe bloß ein paar Würfe mit der Pickerrute und Brotflocke gemacht um zu sehen, ob ein hungriger Döbel anwesend ist. Parallel immer wieder ein paar Pinkies in den Einlauf zum Gumpen geschossen und später ne Pose an der Stippe durchtreiben lassen in der Hoffnung auf wenigstens einen Hasel, aber auch der blieb mir leider verwehrt.


----------



## Tokka

Heute habe ich die neue Rute und neue Kapsellrolle ausgeführt. Und der Fluss war gnädig: 1 Biss und 1 Fisch. Ein schöner 49er Johnny wollte die Rutenaktion testen. Die Rute ist ein Gedicht, gerade beim Treibposenangeln…


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil zu deinen Jhonnies lieber Professore, das sind ja alles wunderschön gefärbte Fische.
Ukel wie schaut es konntest du auch noch was verhaften??? und wie schaut es bei dir aus Georg???



Raven87 schrieb:


> Die EC-Karte regelt das. Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen lediglich eine Rute und einen Kescherstab zu kaufen. Evtl. den Korum Power Tele. Mal sehen, ob der mich überzeugen kann.


 wenn es bei dir klappt Hut ab ich schaff das nicht irgendwelchen Kleinkram brauch man immer



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Tokka schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die neue Rute und neue Kapsellrolle ausgeführt. Und der Fluss war gnädig: 1 Biss und 1 Fisch. Ein schöner 49er Johnny wollte die Rutenaktion testen. Die Rute ist ein Gedicht, gerade beim Treibposenangeln…


Na dann ein dickes Petri Heil zu deinen Döbel schöner Fisch


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tokka

Allerdings hatte ich ständig Stress mit der Abu 506 MK2 Kapsellrolle. Ich bin ja auch in richtiger Novize, was die Kapsellrollen betrifft. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hatte oft die Schnur unter der Spule und dann drehte die Kurbel einfach durch. Nach dem Auseinanderbau ging es dann wieder problemlos, bis zum nächsten Mal. Die Spule war max. halbvoll mit 18er Mono. Hat da jemand ne Meinung?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tokka schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die neue Rute und neue Kapsellrolle ausgeführt. Und der Fluss war gnädig: 1 Biss und 1 Fisch. Ein schöner 49er Johnny wollte die Rutenaktion testen. Die Rute ist ein Gedicht, gerade beim Treibposenangeln…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396798
> Anhang anzeigen 396797
> Anhang anzeigen 396796




Schönes Ding!
Petri Heil !
Natürlich auch allen anderen, die draußen waren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tokka schrieb:


> Hat da jemand ne Meinung?



Ja.
Mach am besten einen großen Bogen um Kapselrollen!


----------



## Astacus74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri zu der Döbelstrecke, Professor Tinca, und genauso ein Petri an @Ukel zum schönen Winterschuppi. Mein Ausflug an den Bach wurde begleitet von anhaltendem Nieselregen. Habe bloß ein paar Würfe mit der Pickerrute und Brotflocke gemacht um zu sehen, ob ein hungriger Döbel anwesend ist. Parallel immer wieder ein paar Pinkies in den Einlauf zum Gumpen geschossen und später ne Pose an der Stippe durchtreiben lassen in der Hoffnung auf wenigstens einen Hasel, aber auch der blieb mir leider verwehrt.


Man hier ist was los schade das es nicht geklappt hat beim nächsten Mal


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir Petri, Tokka


----------



## Hecht100+

An alle, die heute und in den letzten Tagen am Wasser waren, ein dickes fettes Petri. Einfach tolle Fische, die ihr hier gezeigt habt.


----------



## Ukel

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ukel wie schaut es konntest du auch noch was verhaften???


Leider nein, der Karpfen hat auch viel Unruhe gebracht. Dann kam noch Niesel dazu, deshalb bald eingepackt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tokka schrieb:


> Hat da jemand ne Meinung?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach am besten einen großen Bogen um Kapselrollen!


----------



## geomas

Wo fange ich an bei den Petris, na bei Dir, herzliches Petri heil zum prächtigen Acolyte-Einweihungsdöbel, lieber Tokka !
Ein sehr schöner Fisch, möge es so weitergehen mit dem Treibposenangeln! Zum konkreten Problem mit der ABU kann ich nichts sagen - ist auf der Spule dieser „Chinelle”-Ring (wie ein altmodischer Pfeifenreiniger)? Unter (also hinter) der Spule hatte ich noch nie Schnur bei meinen Kapseln, nur davor (zur „Glocke”) hin.
Ich persönlich mag die Kapselrollen und „Perücken” gelingen mir auch mit ner hochwertigen konventionellen Stationärrolle.


----------



## Minimax

Boah, wieviel waren denn heute draussen- herzliches Petri in die Runde, und freundliche Ermuntern für diejenigen, deren Gewässergottheiten störrisch waren. 
Ein richtig toller Ükelsonntag.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja.
> Mach am besten einen großen Bogen um Kapselrollen!


Da schließe ich mich an, zumindest was mich persönlich betrifft. Aber, es gibt ja auch Fürsprecher des Konzeptes unter uns.


----------



## Minimax

Ich blieb heut dem Wasser fern, war aber nicht untätig, und hab ein paar Leckerlis für die brandenburgischen posenfressenden Erlenbäume gefertigt.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri auch Dir, lieber Ukel - haha, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß der kleine „Kampfschwimmer” Vorbehalte gegen Deine Landungsversuche hatte. Er sieht ja auch nicht gerade begeistert aus... Ist ewig her, daß ich Karpfen mit der Stippe gefangen habe.
Vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen zum gestrigen Barbenangeln. Ich hatte keine Vorstellung. Jetzt schon.


----------



## geomas

Ne sehr schöne Strecke hast Du mal wieder vorgelegt, lieber Professor Tinca . 
Petri heil zu den wunderschön gefärbten Fischen. Die Feederrute fischt Du mit nem kleinen Blei, „Straight Lead” wie die Jungs von der Insel sagen?


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
allen die draußen waren ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die Feederrute fischt Du mit nem kleinen Blei, „Straight Lead” wie die Jungs von der Insel sagen?



JUpp.
Nur sehr selten benutze ich Futterkörbe. Die machen mir zuviel Lärm.
Ich füttere in aller Regel erst und angle dann möglichst leise.


----------



## Kneto

Guten Abend und ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle die in den letzten Tagen bzw. Wochen am Wasser waren. Danke für die tollen Bilder, egal ob von Fischen oder Tackle.
Dies ist in den letzten tristen Tagen doch schon etwas Seelenheil, vor allem wenn man selbst nicht ans Wasser kommt.

Professor Tinca: Kannst du ggf. kurz etwas Feedback zur AERO X5 geben, kann diese überzeugen?

geomas: Ich bin auf der Suche nach etwas Infos/Feedback zum Preston Pro Tripod Standard auf deine Posts gestoßen, die auch schon etwas zurückliegen.
Danke dafür, ich habe mir dieses gestern bei AD bestellt mit etwas Rabatt mitbestellt.
Du erwähntest in einem deiner früheren Posts dass du auch ein Korum Tripod nutzt, speziell das Compact-River und dir eine zugehörige Tasche etwas fehlt?
Ich selbst habe das große River Tripod bei dem ich ebenso eine Tasche vermisste. So habe ich mir schon vor längerer Zeit eine wie ich finde brauchbare Tasche auf Ali gesucht und bestellt. >>> LINK <<<
Vielleicht ist diese Art ja auch was für Dich?

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Tokka

geomas schrieb:


> Wo fange ich an bei den Petris, na bei Dir, herzliches Petri heil zum prächtigen Acolyte-Einweihungsdöbel, lieber Tokka !
> Ein sehr schöner Fisch, möge es so weitergehen mit dem Treibposenangeln! Zum konkreten Problem mit der ABU kann ich nichts sagen - ist auf der Spule dieser „Chinelle”-Ring (wie ein altmodischer Pfeifenreiniger)? Unter (also hinter) der Spule hatte ich noch nie Schnur bei meinen Kapseln, nur davor (zur „Glocke”) hin.
> Ich persönlich mag die Kapselrollen und „Perücken” gelingen mir auch mit ner hochwertigen konventionellen Stationärrolle.


Aha. Der Pfeifenreiniger war seperat in der Verpackung. Aber wo gehört der denn hin? Das könnte ja die Lösung sein… Wie gesagt, die Schnur war nur unter der Spule. Eine Perücke habe ich zum Glück nicht produziert. Die olle Chinelle will also auch mitmischen? Nur wo?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kneto schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Kannst du ggf. kurz etwas Feedback zur AERO X5 geben, kann diese überzeugen?



Ich mag se als leichte(!) Feeder- oder eher Bombrute.
Das WG ist etwas übertrieben. Ich sag mal 10-30(max. 40) Gramm würde ich damit angstfrei werfen.


----------



## geomas

Es hat sich bei mir etwas gezogen - erst der verzögerte Start, dann habe ich meine „erste heiße Stelle” bemüht, erfolglos. Ich vermute, daß der weiter langsam fallende Pegel diese Stelle für die Fisch unattraktiv macht.

Auf dem Weg zur zweiten und auch zuletzt noch „produktiven” Erfolgsstelle habe ich kurz Station gemacht an einer Stelle, die mal Fisch brachte, mal nicht.

Heute konnte ich dort schnell einen Entschneiderungsdöbel von geschätzt Mitte 30 fangen. Der schlanke Fisch biß auf ne große Flocke an der Grundrute (mit Micro-Korb). Mehr wollte mir dort nicht gelingen.

Also weiter. An der letzten Stelle kam dann etwas Unruhe durch andere Zweibeiner auf. Ich habe die Zeit genutzt, um die Posenmontage umzubauen:
wie der Prof in seinem Review der Exner Luca-Posen schrieb, tragen sie keinesfalls das aufgedruckte Gewicht, sondern deutlich weniger.
Die heute montierte 5gr-Pose war mit 4gr Olivette und einem kleinen Bleischrot am Haken schon am Limit, mit ner 3,5gr-Olivette und dem Splitshot gefiel sie mir schon besser.






Exner Luca an meiner feinsten Matchrute, einer von Tri-Cast für BB (Bruins Boxmeer, früherer niederländischer Angelladen) gebaute 15ft Posenrute.
Die Rute ist echt ein feines Stück, aber der nächste Fisch kam wieder an der Grundrute. Ein schöner 47er (ca.) pickte sich die große Flocke, die diesmal hinter einem 10gr-Tellerblei und nicht bei einem Futterkörbchen in der Strömung wedelte.

Dann gab es Besuch am Swim, zwei nette junge Angler hatten zuvor flußabwärts ihr Glück mit Schwimmbrot versucht, blieben aber wohl diesmal erfolglos.
Aber es soll durchaus auch in der Kälte klappen mit dem schwimmenden Köderangebot. War ein nettes Gespräch, auch über andere Fischarten und Methoden tauschten wir uns kurz aus.

Direkt danach gab es dann doch noch Fisch an der Pose - ein etwa 42/43cm langer Chub hatte sich einen großen „Breadpunch-Zylinder” geschnappt.
Die Rute machte ihre Sache vortrefflich, die fragwürdig weiße Rolle ebenfalls, es dauerte etwas, aber dann war der Fisch im Kescher.





Also die feine Rute hat doch noch Reserven, da täuscht die sehr feine Spitze.

Die rote Spitze der Pose war dann (16.40) kaum noch zu erkennen, ich habe noch ewas geledgert, ohne Erfolg, und dann bald zusammengepackt.
Wieder ein schöner Tag auf dem Land, auch ohne Rekorde oder Sensationen.


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Aha. Der Pfeifenreiniger war seperat in der Verpackung. Aber wo gehört der denn hin? Das könnte ja die Lösung sein… Wie gesagt, die Schnur war nur unter der Spule. Eine Perücke habe ich zum Glück nicht produziert. Die olle Chinelle will also auch mitmischen? Nur wo?


Schau mal an der unteren Kante der Spule, da gehört die Chenille hin. Eigentlich sollte da eine Rille/Nut zur Aufnahme sein?


----------



## geomas

Tokka schrieb:


> Aha. Der Pfeifenreiniger war seperat in der Verpackung. Aber wo gehört der denn hin? Das könnte ja die Lösung sein… Wie gesagt, die Schnur war nur unter der Spule. Eine Perücke habe ich zum Glück nicht produziert. Die olle Chinelle will also auch mitmischen? Nur wo?



Ich habe ne 706 (sehr ähnlich). Sieh Dir mal die Spulen genau an, von der Seite. Vor und hinter der Schnur müßte sowas wie ne Rille sein und in dieser jeweils der „Pfeifenreiniger”. Der sollte nur minimal über die Spule hinausragen, also wenn man frontal auf die Spule schaut sollte sie eben ganz leicht „borstig”/rau sein.
Extra Ersatz-Chinelle lag meiner Rolle bei.



PS: „Chenille” und nicht _„Chinelle”_ - ich werde es wohl nie lernen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Dann gab es Besuch am Swim, zwei nette junge Angler hatten zuvor flußabwärts ihr Glück mit Schwimmbrot versucht, blieben aber wohl diesmal erfolglos.
> Aber es soll durchaus auch in der Kälte klappen mit dem schwimmenden Köderangebot.



Das hab ich heute auch beobachtet.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schnell nochmal die Bolo ausgepackt.* Ganz hinten bei den abgefressenen Bäumen stieg einer nach Brotresten.*
> Da musste ich dann schnell nochmal hin mit der Posenmontage......



Diesen hätte man auch mt Schwimmbrot fangen können.
Allgemein ist aber noch sehr wenig Aktivität an der Oberfläche.

Petri Heil, Georg!
Tolles Tackle und ein schöner Bericht mal wieder.


----------



## Finke20

Schön das es wieder so viele ans Wasser geschafft haben und wir diese tollen Bericht lesen durften. 
Da bleibt mir nur ein dickes Petri in die Runde zu rufen  .
Professor Tinca wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder, einen gemeinsamen Angelausflug planen  .
Minimax da hast du ja wieder tolle Opfergaben, für die brandenburgischen Flussgeister erschaffen   .


----------



## Kneto

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich mag se als leichte(!) Feede- oder eher Bombrute.
> Das WG ist etwas übertrieben. Ich sag mal 10-30(max. 40) Gramm würde ich damit angstfrei werfen.


Danke!
Ich habe einige Ruten aus der X7 Reihe und mit diesen auch zufrieden. 
Das "Problem" mit der WG-Angabe ist wohl Shimano-Typisch, man liest es häufig in Bewertungen. 
Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich zwei Bolos aus Shimanos neuer AERO X5 Serie bestellt, genauer gesagt in 5m mit 18g WG und in 6m mit 25g WG.
Die 5m konnte mich nicht überzeugen, ich fand sie zu wabbelig und irgendwie spielig.
Die 6m hätte mich durchaus schon überzeugen können, leider wurde diese defekt geliefert. Das 1. Rutenteil war in das Handteil geklemmt/gepresst, wodurch der Lack der Ringwicklung gesprengt wurde. Ob der Schaden vom Transport stammte, ließ sich nicht genau klären. Der Karton war jedenfalls heil.
Nun bin ich erst einmal etwas vorsichtiger mit dem Kauf von Bolos im Netz und werde mich eher im Stationären Handel umsehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kneto schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich zwei Bolos aus Shimanos neuer AERO X5 Serie bestellt, genauer gesagt in 5m mit 18g WG und in 6m mit 25g WG.



Ich die XH (35gr.) in 6m.
Zum Rest unpassend zarte Spitze und dann ab dem zweiten Teil hart wie ne Stellfischrute.
Untenrum dick wie n Ofenrohr (27mm).

Hab se gleich wieder zurück geschickt.

Wo hast die 25er bestellt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dieses Rot...
> Dieses unglaubliche Rot macht irgendwas mit mir...
> Ich glaub ich geh jetzt mal runter und lecke an meinen Angeln...


Bei Daiwa gibt es das erheblich günstiger und supergut entgratet usw. gemacht, sozusagen zum Familieneisportion  Lecker-Schlecker-Tarif!


----------



## Kneto

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich die XH (35gr.) in 6m.
> Zum Rest unpassend zarte Spitze und dann ab dem zweiten Teil hart wie ne Stellfischrute.
> Untenrum dick wie n Ofenrohr (27mm).
> 
> Hab se gleich wieder zurück geschickt.
> 
> Wo hast die 25er bestellt?


Die 5m bei Askari, 6m bei Angelplatz.
Vorsichtshalber auch auf Rechnung bestellt, besonders wegen der durchwachsenen Bewertungen bei Askari.

Wo hast du sie bezogen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri in die Runde. Was für wunderschöne Fische, die ihr an diesem Wochenende fangen konnte. Danke für die Berichte und die vielen schönen Fotos. Und die Posen von Minimax sind echt gelungen. Bitte nicht in die brandenburgischen Erlen werfen, die edlen Schwimmer!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kneto schrieb:


> bei Askari.



Auch da.


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß Dein Ausflug ans Wasser nicht belohnt wurde, lieber Tobias85 . 

Vielen Dank für den Tip in Sachen Stativtasche, Kneto ! Hoffentlich sagt Dir das Preston Pro Tripod zu. Ich mag es sehr.


#steigende Döbel - noch ne Option zusätzlich, prima, werde demnächst die Augen offenhalten und immer mal Brotreste füttern.


----------



## Tokka

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe ne 706 (sehr ähnlich). Sieh Dir mal die Spulen genau an, von der Seite. Vor und hinter der Schnur müßte sowas wie ne Rille sein und in dieser jeweils der „Pfeifenreiniger”. Der sollte nur minimal über die Spule hinausragen, also wenn man frontal auf die Spule schaut sollte sie eben ganz leicht „borstig”/rau sein.
> Extra Ersatz-Chinelle lag meiner Rolle bei.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: „Chenille” und nicht _„Chinelle”_ - ich werde es wohl nie lernen...








Ich bin zu dumm oder müde von der frischen Luft. Wo kommen die „Cinderellas“ hin? Hmmmm… Die Anleitung sagt nicht dazu…

Und vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe euch Beiden


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396807
> 
> 
> Ich bin zu dumm oder müde von der frischen Luft. Wo kommen die „Cinderellas“ hin? Hmmmm… Die Anleitung sagt nicht dazu…
> 
> Und vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe euch Beiden


----------



## Tokka

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396808







Aha, auf der einen Seite ist was drin. Auf der anderen nicht. Muss da auch noch eine rein? Sorry Sorry

Nachtrag: Problem gelöst. Ich danke euch sehr!


----------



## Hecht100+

Die obere Kante sieht aber nicht so gut aus, nicht das dir da mal die Schnur dran kaputt geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die obere Kante sieht aber nicht so gut aus, nicht das dir da mal die Schnur dran kaputt geht.


Genau, das soll eine stationäre Schnurspule sein bzw. spielen? 

Da müsste ich ja glatt sowas fieses feststellen wie:
Das Schnurablaufen lassen täte selbst eine billigste Shakespeare Standard *2002* & Clones von 1975 besser.


----------



## Tokka

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich blieb heut dem Wasser fern, war aber nicht untätig, und hab ein paar Leckerlis für die brandenburgischen posenfressenden Erlenbäume gefertigt.


Über GPS Koordinaten wäre ich dir sehr dankbar. Diese Leckerlies würde ich gerne von den Erlen pflücken. Würden nur alle Erlen so schöne Früchte tragen…


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Daiwa gibt es das erheblich günstiger


Daiwa ist für mich wie Pizza Hawaii - da verhunger ich lieber....


----------



## Tobias85

geomas: Wie immer ein wunderbar bebilderter Bericht vom Wasser. Vielen Dank dafür und Petri zu deinen Döbeln.

Ich muss ja sagen, dass mich die Luca-Posen von Exner so richtig anmachen: Dieses matte Grau, das Metallic-Blau, Hochglanz-Schwarz, die seidenmatt-orangeleuchtende Antenne...ich könnt mir die den ganzen Tag einfach nur anschauen. Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass es speziell zum Bolognese-Angeln keine (oder wenig, dafür nicht auffindbare) Literatur gibt. Scheint bei uns tatsächlich ziemlich Stiefmütterlich behandelt zu werden.


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Daiwa ist für mich wie Pizza Hawaii - da verhunger ich lieber....


Wie kann man Pizza Hawaii nicht mögen??? Jetzt erzähl mir noch, dass du Kölsch trinkst…


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich blieb heut dem Wasser fern, war aber nicht untätig, und hab ein paar Leckerlis für die brandenburgischen posenfressenden Erlenbäume gefertigt.


Sehr saubere Arbeit "Hut Ab" aber das mit den Erlen verzieren da verzichte mal lieber drauf, da kannst du noch ein paar mehr bauen
und Weihnachten den Baum damit schmücken.

Petri Heil Georg zu deinen Döbeln und Danke für den Bericht.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Untenrum dick wie n Ofenrohr (27mm).


Meine Sensas in 7m hat vor der Verschlußkappe knappe 26mm Durchmesser und innen werden die einzelnen Rutenteile mit passenden
abgestuften Moosgummizylinder geführt, so das diese nicht gegeneinander scheuern können.
Ich sag ja Matchanglershop da bist du gut aufgehoben.



Raven87 schrieb:


> Wie kann man Pizza Hawaii nicht mögen??? J


ne das ist auch nicht meine, dann lieber Peperoni/Salami


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> dass es speziell zum Bolognese-Angeln keine (oder wenig, dafür nicht auffindbare) Literatur gibt.



Ist doch nur das italienische Pendant zum trotting.
Mit Stationärrolle und längeren Ruten weil auch weiter draußen damit geagelt wird.
Dazu noch allerhand nützliche und unnütze Bebleiungsschemata,  soiwe einige Spezialposen bei beiden Methoden und fertig ist die Verwirrung.

Die Boloangelei ist einfach die große Schwester der Trotterei und man könnte Posen und Bebleiungen wechselseitig tauschen(aber dann laufen sicher die spleenigen Briten Amok und die stolzen Italiener stoppen sofort alle Pizza-Exporte).


----------



## Tobias85

Achso, und Minimax Posen wollte ich nicht unterschlagen. Die sind auch ganz wunderschön geworden, viel zu schade, um als Bach-Baum-Deko zu enden. Man baue ihm eine Vitrine, auf dass er sie wohlbehütet verwahren kann!


----------



## Hecht100+

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ne das ist auch nicht meine, dann lieber Peperoni/Salami


Kann man essen, doch so ne dicke Pizza Calzone mit Dönerfleisch, Zwiebeln, Pilze und Soße Hollandaise, dafür würde ich jetzt noch mal losziehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Jetzt erzähl mir noch, dass du Kölsch trinkst…


Bevor ich verdurste....


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dazu noch allerhand nützliche und unnütze Bebleiungsschemata, soiwe einige Spezialposen bei beiden Methoden und fertig ist die Verwirrung.


Aber genau die und ihre Details interessieren mich ja dabei...langsam nachschleifend gefischt weit draußen auf Barben oder sogar ganz blockiert auf Brassen, frei durchtreibend in der Hauptströmung auf Rotaugen. Was bringt unter welchen Bedingungen und auf welche Arten warum Erfolg? Wie geht man mit der Bolo gezielt auf Karpfen? Sowas finde ich spannend, aber das geht in meinen Augen schon deutlich übers klassische Trotting hinaus. Natürlich findet man zu all diesen Aspekten auch Infos, aber leider weit gestreut im Netz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bevor ich verdurste....



In der Not frisst der Deibel Fliegen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber genau die und ihre Details interessieren mich ja dabei...langsam nachschleifend gefischt weit draußen auf Barben oder sogar ganz blockiert auf Brassen, frei durchtreibend in der Hauptströmung auf Rotaugen. Was bringt unter welchen Bedingungen und auf welche Arten warum Erfolg? Wie geht man mit der Bolo gezielt auf Karpfen? Sowas finde ich spannend, aber das geht in meinen Augen schon deutlich übers klassische Trotting hinaus. Natürlich findet man zu all diesen Aspekten auch Infos, aber leider weit gestreut im Netz.



Ja da musst du viel rumsuchen.
Nachschleifend geht nur bei absolut sauberem Grund und recht gleichmäßiger Wassertiefe  -bei mir leider gar nicht am Flüsschen.
Dafür braucht man Bleiketten.

Für's harte Abstoppen hat sich bei mir die Punktbebleiung bewährt. Dabei wird der Köder kaum aufgetrieben(nicht wie bei einer Bleikette zB).

Alles keine Hexenwerk und schnell erlernt wenn man mal die Bleie bei angeln etwas hin- und herschiebt.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nachschleifend geht nur bei absolut sauberem Grund und recht gleichmäßiger Wassertiefe -bei mir leider gar nicht am Flüsschen.
> Dafür braucht man Bleiketten.


Die eine oder andere Strecke für sowas habe ich an der Leine schon ausgemacht.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und die Posen von Minimax sind echt gelungen. Bitte nicht in die brandenburgischen Erlen werfen, die edlen Schwimmer!





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achso, und Minimax Posen wollte ich nicht unterschlagen. Die sind auch ganz wunderschön geworden, viel zu schade, um als Bach-Baum-Deko zu enden.



Je nun, da ich im Augenblick (Im ggs. zu allen anderen Stammtischbrüdern) kaum was an den Haken kriege, kann ich genauso gut mal meine strategischen Posenvorräte aufstocken. Zumal mich unser lieber Jason bei Ehre und Gewissen gepackt hat, und ich befürchte das im Mai ein recht plötzlicher Verlust einer grossen Zahl an Posen auf mich zukommt. 
Und ich ahne auch, das bereits zuvor ein wundervoller Angeltag im hohen Nordosten ins Haus steht, und ich hoffe bei dieser Gelegenheit ebenfalls mindestens 3 Exemplare zu verlieren.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Und ich ahne auch, das bereits zuvor ein wundervoller Angeltag im hohen Nordosten ins Haus steht, und ich hoffe bei dieser Gelegenheit ebenfalls mindestens 3 Exemplare zu verlieren.


Aber ohne Verlust/Opfer an die Flußgötter wäre doch auch schön


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Aber ohne Verlust/Opfer an die Flußgötter wäre doch auch schön
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Oh, ich hoffe doch, das die verlorenen 3 Posen wesentlich irdischeren Wesen zugute kommen, wenn ich mich mit Professor Tinca geomas und Finke20 zum Flüsschenangeln treffe, husthust, knickknack.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, ich hoffe doch, das die verlorenen 3 Posen wesentlich irdischeren Wesen zugute kommen, wenn ich mich mit Professor Tinca geomas und Finke20 zum Flüsschenangeln treffe, husthust, knickknack.


#flussgoetterneudefiniert


----------



## geomas

Tokka - die gezeigte Spule mit Scharte würde ich aussortieren. Meine 706 Mk II kam mit insgesamt 4 Spulen. 
Deiner 506 sollten auch E-Spulen beiliegen, so meine Hoffnung. Die Rollen von Shakespeare/ABU kamen ne Weile ja mit vorbildlich viel „Zubehör”.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ich hoffe bei dieser Gelegenheit ebenfalls mindestens 3 Exemplare zu verlieren.


Posen werden fast immer geborgen, ich führe dazu desöfteren im Angelmobil das ein oder andere Abschleppwerkzeug mit, packt sogar aus hoher Baumzwischenlagerung.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Posen werden fast immer geborgen, ich führe dazu desöfteren im Angelmobil das ein oder andere Abschleppwerkzeug mit, packt sogar aus hoher Baumzwischenlagerung.


nun, in meine Modelle, obwohl oberflächlich den guten alten Zeiten und dem liebevollen EInzelstück verhaftet, ist ein wichtiges topaktuelles Designkonzept eingeflossen: geplante Obsoleszenz .


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Posen werden fast immer geborgen, ich führe dazu desöfteren im Angelmobil das ein oder andere Abschleppwerkzeug mit, packt sogar aus hoher Baumzwischenlagerung.



Ne Menge (fremdes) Angelzeug konnte ich schon bergen, leider meist häßliche Hechtproppen aus billigem Schaumstoff und so.
Highlight bislang war ein prima laufender Rapala-Wobbler (den „fing” ich an einer Stelle, wo definitiv nur Einzelhaken erlaubt sind).
Was mich ebenso erfreut wie wundert: meine Opfergaben an die Flußgötter (und geschickte Tackle-Berger) sind in diesem Winter kaum der Rede wert.



PS: ich versuche natürlich alles verlorene zu bergen, bin aber mittlerweile vorsichtig bei meinen Kletterpartien. 
Wertvolle Posen sind demzufolge eher was für bewatbare oder umwanderbare Gewässer.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Highlight bislang war ein *prima laufender* Rapala-Wobbler


hrmmhrhrmm.. woher weisst Du denn das so genau, lieber Friedfisch-Bruder?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> hrmmhrhrmm.. woher weisst Du denn das so genau, lieber Friedfisch-Bruder?



...das Friedfischen ist ja nun meine Passion, aber dann und wann warf ich auch nen Kunstköder oder versuchte es mit Köderfischen (deren Zustand: im Jenseits). Ein gewissses Maß an Erfahrung habe ich also, nur in letzter Zeit wenig Lust auf die Kunstköderei, obwohl mir ein sachkundiger Bürger (Danke, Nordi!!) zu zwei sehr schönen Ruten dafür verhalf. Deadbaiting ist nochmals ne andere Angelegenheit, da will ich in Zukunft stärker ran.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber genau die und ihre Details interessieren mich ja dabei...langsam nachschleifend gefischt weit draußen auf Barben oder sogar ganz blockiert auf Brassen, frei durchtreibend in der Hauptströmung auf Rotaugen. Was bringt unter welchen Bedingungen und auf welche Arten warum Erfolg? Wie geht man mit der Bolo gezielt auf Karpfen? Sowas finde ich spannend, aber das geht in meinen Augen schon deutlich übers klassische Trotting hinaus. Natürlich findet man zu all diesen Aspekten auch Infos, aber leider weit gestreut im Netz.


Das hier wäre was für dich auf Karpfen:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kalt und ungemütlich aber besser ein schlechter Tag beim Angeln als ein guter im Büro....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute ist wohl Kleinfischtag. Ich werde mal die Stelle wechseln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nr. 3 ist auch nicht größer....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon besser. 51cm


----------



## Finke20

Petri Professor Tinca,

wir haben doch gerade noch telefoniert und dann legst du diese Strecke .


----------



## Hecht100+

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri Professor Tinca,
> 
> wir haben doch gerade noch telefoniert und dann legst du diese Strecke .


Ja, legt so ne Strecke und ist am Jammern über Kleinfischtag.    

Dickes Petri Professor Tinca


----------



## Tikey0815

Mir dünkt ihr könnt nur Döbel, wie wär's mal mit Grundeln


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächster. Ein wunderschöner 45er.
Heut beißen se.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Diese Rotfeder-Döbelums sind einfach Klasse, die Bilder noch schöner!


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese Rotfeder-Döbelums sind einfach Klasse, die Bilder noch schöner!


Quasi als wenn sie frisch entjungfert wurden


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, bei Dir ist ja was los, lieber Professore! 
Petri zu den farbstarken Dickköppen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon vorbei mit der Beißerei.
Der Himmel klart auf und der Wind frischt auf.
Das mögen se anscheinend nicht.

Schluss für heute.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schon vorbei mit der Beißerei.
> Der Himmel klart auf und der Wind frischt auf.
> Das mögen se anscheinend nicht.
> 
> Schluss für heute.


Jaja, Schieb dein Versagen ruhig auf die Umstände    ich werde sehen, dass ich diese Woche auch mal ans Wasser kommen, und wenns nur der Fopu ist, Hauptsache feuchte Hände im Urlaub 

Edith: Am Samstag frisch vorm Urlaub, hat mich ne irre Zerrung im Bauch ereilt, echt übel wenn jede Bewegung dich vorsichtig werden lässt  aber, nein ich will damit keineswegs meine nicht vorhandenen Fangerfolge vorbegründen, ich kann wirklich nur Grundeln, anscheinend


----------



## Kneto

geomas: Könntest du bitte bei Gelegenheit einmal schauen wie die Transportmaße des Preston Pro Tripod Standard ausfallen? Speziell bitte auch nach dem Durchmesser. So kann ich mir bei Ali vielleicht noch eine Transporttasche suchen, in diesem Fall auch gepolster. Die mitgelieferte scheint nicht gepolstert zu sein?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir allen am Wasser gewesenen ein dickes dickes Petri!!!

Was Ihr da auch Euren Flüsschen zieht ist schon beeindruckend!!!

Bei mir ging am Freitag leider nix, kein Zupfer, nix, aber beim nächsten Mal geht es wieder besser!!!

Dem Prof. für Heute noch weiterhin alles Gute, zuppel noch ein paar "Kleinfische" raus!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tricast

Wir waren gestern auch am Wasser. Einmal die Lune-Rentnerstrecke mit dem Auto rauf und runter, einmal Wasser schauen und ein kleines Pläuschchen mit Bekannten halten. Werden wohl nicht wieder so schnell ans Wasser kommen um zu pietschern. Allen die keine Wehwechen haben und den Sprung über den eigenen Schatten geschafft haben wünschen wir viel Petri. Und vielen lieben Dank an die Ükelbruderschaft für die schönen Bilder vom Wasser und den Fischen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch am Wasser. Einmal die Lune-Rentnerstrecke mit dem Auto rauf und runter, einmal Wasser schauen und ein kleines Pläuschchen mit Bekannten halten. Werden wohl nicht wieder so schnell ans Wasser kommen um zu pietschern. Allen die keine Wehwechen haben und den Sprung über den eigenen Schatten geschafft haben wünschen wir viel Petri. Und vielen lieben Dank an die Ükelbruderschaft für die schönen Bilder vom Wasser und den Fischen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Heinz ich meine herausgelesen zu haben, dass es bei euch gesundheitlich nicht ganz so gut läuft, ich wünsche Dir und Susanne eine gute Besserung, das trübe Wetter, was einen etwas herunterzieht, ist bald wieder vorbei, die Natur bereitet den Frühling vor


----------



## Tricast

Mir geht es blendend, nur Susanne liegt (das ist geprahlt, sie kann kaum liegen) flach und da kann ich sie ja nicht stundenlang hilflos zu Hause lassen. Aber es war gestern trotzdem schön und Susanne konnte sich auch mal mit jemanden anders unterhalten und nicht nur mit einem alten mürrischen Mann. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sag ihr bitte gute Besserung, Heinz.


----------



## rhinefisher

Rücken kann echt richtig böse sein - bestell deiner Frau bitte gute Besserung.
Auf dass ihr im Frühjahr gemeinsam die Fische ärgern könnt...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri Professoren. Wunderschöne Fische, die da wieder überlisten konntest. Aber in einem Punkt muss ich Die widersprechen: So ein guter Tag im Büro hat auch was… mein allwöchentlicher Anwesenheitstag im Büro (den erlaube ich mir trotz Homeoffice-Empfehlung) war jedenfalls mal wieder klasse.


----------



## Niklas32

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri Professoren. Wunderschöne Fische, die da wieder überlisten konntest. Aber in einem Punkt muss ich Die widersprechen: So ein guter Tag im Büro hat auch was… mein allwöchentlicher Anwesenheitstag im Büro (den erlaube ich mir trotz Homeoffice-Empfehlung) war jedenfalls mal wieder klasse.


Büroschlaf ist eben doch der gesündeste Schlaf.


----------



## Skott

Tricast schrieb:


> Mir geht es blendend, nur Susanne liegt (das ist geprahlt, sie kann kaum liegen) flach und da kann ich sie ja nicht stundenlang hilflos zu Hause lassen. Aber es war gestern trotzdem schön und Susanne konnte sich auch mal mit jemanden anders unterhalten und nicht nur mit einem alten mürrischen Mann.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Alles Gute für euch beide, für Susanne gute medizinische Hilfe, baldige Genesung und für dich viel Kraft...!


----------



## Tobias85

Ukel schrieb:


> Das hier wäre was für dich auf Karpfen:


Genau das Video hatte ich gestern auch gefunden, vielen Dank. 

Professor Tinca: Petri zur allwöchentlichen Döbelstrecke


----------



## geomas

Kneto schrieb:


> geomas: Könntest du bitte bei Gelegenheit einmal schauen wie die Transportmaße des Preston Pro Tripod Standard ausfallen? Speziell bitte auch nach dem Durchmesser. So kann ich mir bei Ali vielleicht noch eine Transporttasche suchen, in diesem Fall auch gepolster. Die mitgelieferte scheint nicht gepolstert zu sein?
> Vielen Dank!



Hmm, die mir mitgelieferte Tasche ist wirklich gut, gepolstert, mit seitlichem Tragegriff.
In das Futteral passen auch noch ein paar Rutenauflagen mit rein und so'n Kram.
Das Etui ist 55cm lang. Das Stativ ist 52-53cm lang und hat einen „Durchmesser” von etwa 12-13cm.

Das ist ja ärgerlich, wenn der Lieferumfang reduziert wird. Mein Pro-Tripod hatte ich im Mai 2020 bestellt.






Hast Du nur eine einfache Stofftasche mitgeliefert bekommen?


----------



## geomas

Liebe Susanne, lieber Heinz, alles Gute Euch beiden - hoffentlich sind wenigstens kurze Ausflüge öfters drin, damit Euch nicht die Decke auf den Kopf fällt!


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> datt Teil soll nur 172gr. wiegen!? da steht zwar, Entworfen von Forellenangler für Forellenangler, aber ein Döbel ist ja nix anderes als eine Friedfischforelle, deshalb habe ich das Teil gerade mal bestellt und bin gespannt und ungläubig ob es für u.30€ was sein kann


gerade eine Mail bekommen, das Teil ist voraussichtlich frühestens ab der 17ten Woche lieferbar  , da will ich sie auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Skott

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch dürften derlei Videos von der Angelwoche nur schwerlich zu toppen sein.


Ein dickes Dankeschön an Bankside Dreamer  für diesen wundervollen Link! 

Das ist Angeln, wie ich es mir vorstelle und erinnert mich an meine Anfänge als kindlicher Schwarzangler vor ca. 55-66 Jahren, einfach herrlich...


----------



## Kneto

geomas: Danke für's schauen bzw. nachmessen. Leider habe ich das Tripod noch nicht hier, die Lieferzeiten für Sendungen von der Insel des Tackles welches wir oft begehren haben sich ja doch etwas verlängert. Zwischenzeitlich geht es doch auch wieder etwas zügiger als direkt nach dem "gewollten" Ausstieg.
Wenn du sagst dass Preston eine gepolsterte Tasche beilegt, umso besser und es würde den Preis auch eher rechtfertigen. So brauche ich erstmal nicht nach Ersatz suchen.
Meinerseits war es nur eine Annahme, da ich dazu auch keine Infos finden konnte.
Ich werde bei Erhalt berichten, nicht das Preston vielleicht doch noch spart.


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch am Wasser. Einmal die Lune-Rentnerstrecke mit dem Auto rauf und runter, einmal Wasser schauen und ein kleines Pläuschchen mit Bekannten halten. Werden wohl nicht wieder so schnell ans Wasser kommen um zu pietschern. Allen die keine Wehwechen haben und den Sprung über den eigenen Schatten geschafft haben wünschen wir viel Petri. Und vielen lieben Dank an die Ükelbruderschaft für die schönen Bilder vom Wasser und den Fischen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Lieber Heinz und liebe Susanne. Ich wünsche euch beiden alles Gute. Haltet die Ohren steif und lasst euch nicht unter kriegen. Es kommen für euch wieder bessere Zeiten. Stippi68 Gute Besserung. 

Professor Tinca Petri in Richtung Osten. Hätte ich nur die Möglichkeit wie du. Bei unseren Gewässern war überall Abangeln und da geht es erst im Frühjahr wieder los. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Bei unseren Gewässern war überall Abangeln und da geht es erst im Frühjahr wieder los.


Was heißt das?
Darfst du jetzt nicht angeln?


----------



## Dace

Heute mal wieder am Wasser gewesen. Es hat sich gelohnt, 5 Winterdöbel konnte ich landen.

Das Gewässer war ein kleinerer Fluß. Der hatte sich stark verändert, viel Geäst und umgestürzte Bäume im Wasser - ideale Unterstände für den Dickkopf.

Und so war es auch, gleich vor den Büschen bekam ich bereits nach ein paar Minuten den ersten Biss auf den Frühstücksfleischzylinder. Aufgrund der hindernisreichen Umgebung im Wasser hatte ich starkes Gerät gewählt: die Peter Stone Specimen mit 1 1/2 lb TC, 25er Maxima auf der Spule und der 8er Drennan wide gabe arbeiteten zuverlässig, ich konnte die Fische vor der Flucht in die Äste abhalten. Heute war es richtig gut! Aber ich mache auch viel Strecke am Wasser. Heute waren es über 5 Kilometer Fussmarsch, geangelt habe ich an 7 Stellen.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was heißt das?
> Darfst du jetzt ncht angeln?


Zumindest nicht an unserer Warme und auch nicht an der Diemel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht an unserer Warme und auch nicht an der Diemel.



Das sind ja Zustände wie im alten Rom!

Petri Heil lieber Dace .
Ein tolles Flüsschen und schöne Döbel hast du da.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Heinz,
bestelle Susanne bitte gute Besserung.

Prof. schöner Bericht und noch schönere Fische.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind ja Zustände wie im alten Rom!


Würde mal unser Zwergenland im Osten sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Dace auch dir ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Würde mal unser Zwergenland im Osten sein.



Ja so'n Posenbauzwerg könnte ich hier noch gebrauchen.....


----------



## Jason

Dace 
Petri Heil für deine Strecke.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

@Professor Tinca

Deine Döbelstrecke finde ich klasse. Die Fische haben eine tolle Färbung 

Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja so'n Posenbauzwerg könnte ich hier gebrauchen.....


Hab gerade mal den 1. Vorsitzenden vom Nachbarort der Diemel angeschrieben. Angeln nur vom 01.05.-30.09.
und die Diemel hat einen guten Döbelbesatz. So hab ich es gehört. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Angeln nur vom 01.05.-30.09.



Das sind ja nur 5 Monate.
Sollt ihr den Rest des Jahres golfen gehen oder was?
Verstehe ich nicht was das soll.


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir Petri Heil, Dace. Ein schönes kleines Flüsschen - erinnert mich ein bisschen an Fotos, die unser geomas letztes Jahr von einem seiner kleinen FLüsse gemacht hat. Aber ich denke so weit in den Nordosten wirst du für ein paar Döbel nicht gefahren sein.


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind ja nur 5 Monate.
> Sollt ihr den Rest des Jahres golfen gehen oder was?
> Verstehe ich nicht was das soll.


Sieht aus wie Ende der Hechtschonzeit bis Beginn der Forellenschonzeit. Wen dort überwiegend mit Kunstködern geangelt wird und man vereinsseitig ausschließen will, dass die jeweils grade geschonten Arten als "Beifang" rangehen, dann mag das schon Sinn machen. Wir wissen ja nicht, was sich da in der Vergangenheit am den Bächen abgespielt hat und woher das Verbot kommt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Stippi68 Gute Besserung, Susanne 

Dace Dicke Petri zum Dickkopf


----------



## geomas

Dace - ein herzliches Petri heil zur Winterdöbelstrecke! 
Das Flüßchen sieht sehr idyllisch aus, erinnert mich an eine Strecke hier in Mecklenburg.
Wie tief waren in etwa die von Dir beangelten Swims?

Jason - schade, daß „deine Flüßchen” derzeit tabu sind.


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber Professor Tinca , schön das Du wieder loslegen, Du alte Döbelmaschine. Ich sehe, Deine Johnnies sind makellos über den Winter gekommen, und prächtig wie eh und je  
Und der lieben Stippi68 Wünsche ich gute Besserung, und bin sicher, die wird bald eintreten, denn einen fürsorglicheren Pfleger als Tricast kanns ja garnicht geben.

Herzliches Petri auch an Dace zu den schönen Lippe?Döbeln und Respekt für die beachtliche Laufleistung

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Dace

geomas

Die Swims sind etwa 70 - 100 cm tief. Es gibt auch ein paar Pumpen. Die Döbel sind zwar auf der ganzen Strecke zu finden, aber nicht sehr standorttreu.

Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Roland! 

Vielleicht versuche ich es dann nach dem nächsten Regen oder Schnee auch mal in „Flüßchen B”, das eine gewisse optsuceh Ähnlichkeit zu Deinem Fließ aufweist.
Meine jetzige Strecke hält zwar Fisch, ist landschaftlich aber nicht sehr reizvoll. Dem Auge mal was anderes bieten als Äcker und Wiesen...


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal den 1. Vorsitzenden vom Nachbarort der Diemel angeschrieben. Angeln nur vom 01.05.-30.09.
> und die Diemel hat einen guten Döbelbesatz. So hab ich es gehört.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das grenzt ja schon an Folter und läßt sich doch wohl schwerlich mit Hege begründen, oder ???


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Das grenzt ja schon an Folter und läßt sich doch wohl schwerlich mit Hege begründen, oder ???


Aber mit den heiligen, kostbaren, edlen Bachforellen. 
Der nächste Schritt wäre ne Entnahmepflicht für alle Fische bis auf St.Fario.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber mit den heiligen, kostbaren, edlen Bachforellen.
> Der nächste Schritt wäre ne Entnahmepflicht für alle Fische bis auf St.Fario.


Lieber Mini,
die Bafo ist ohne Zweifel ein toller und schützenswerter Fisch, aber man muss es nicht übertreiben...


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Lieber Mini,
> die Bafo ist ohne Zweifel ein toller und schützenswerter Fisch, aber man muss es nicht übertreiben...


Sag das mal den Bachforellenfans, da fallen dann für andere Fischarten die im selben Ökosystem beheimatet sind ganz schnell Worte wie Kroppzeug Schädling Unkraut und wer weiß was.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Bachforellenfans, da fallen dann für andere Fischarten die im selben Ökosystem beheimatet sind ganz schnell Worte wie Kroppzeug Schädling Unkraut und wer weiß was.


Das weiß ich leider auch, auch wenn ich auch Fliegenfischer bin...


----------



## Astacus74

Tricast schrieb:


> Mir geht es blendend, nur Susanne liegt (das ist geprahlt, sie kann kaum liegen) flach und da kann ich sie ja nicht stundenlang hilflos zu Hause lassen. Aber es war gestern trotzdem schön und Susanne konnte sich auch mal mit jemanden anders unterhalten und nicht nur mit einem alten mürrischen Mann.


Da wünsch ich deiner Frau mal gute Besserung und das das bald übestanden ist.

Petri Heil zu den schönen Döbeln Professore und Dace schöne Bilder habt ihr da gepostet die machen Lust zum Angeln.



Jason schrieb:


> Hätte ich nur die Möglichkeit wie du. Bei unseren Gewässern war überall Abangeln und da geht es erst im Frühjahr wieder los.


Das grenzt ja schon an Körperverletzung Wasser vor der Nase und man darf nicht....



Jason schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht an unserer Warme und auch nicht an der Diemel.


Wie groß sind denn deine Flüße???



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Ende der Hechtschonzeit bis Beginn der Forellenschonzeit. Wen dort überwiegend mit Kunstködern geangelt wird und man vereinsseitig ausschließen will, dass die jeweils grade geschonten Arten als "Beifang" rangehen, dann mag das schon Sinn machen. Wir wissen ja nicht, was sich da in der Vergangenheit am den Bächen abgespielt hat und woher das Verbot kommt.


Na dann gibt es halt KK verbot und dann halt mit Friedfischköder, was die Vergangenheit gebracht hat weiß ich ja nicht aber deshalb ein
Gewässer 7 Monate zu sperren...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Ende der Hechtschonzeit bis Beginn der Forellenschonzeit. Wen dort überwiegend mit Kunstködern geangelt wird und man vereinsseitig ausschließen will, dass die jeweils grade geschonten Arten als "Beifang" rangehen, dann mag das schon Sinn machen. Wir wissen ja nicht, was sich da in der Vergangenheit am den Bächen abgespielt hat und woher das Verbot kommt.


Is auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Dace

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Petri Heil, Dace. Ein schönes kleines Flüsschen - erinnert mich ein bisschen an Fotos, die unser geomas letztes Jahr von einem seiner kleinen FLüsse gemacht hat. Aber ich denke so weit in den Nordosten wirst du für ein paar Döbel nicht gefahren sein.


Früher gab es den Satz "Ich gehe meilenweit für eine Camel". Das tue(n) ich/wir auch heute noch. Natürlich nicht für eine "Camel", aber für gute Fische fahren wir "meilenweit", wenn es sein muss, auch in den "Osten". Wir waren schon oft an der Feldberger Seenlandschaft -> Luzin. Nach ja, ich bin dann nicht ganz da, wo ich geboren, nämlich in Sangerhausen, aber vielleicht so grob ... , ist auch schön.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## geomas

Die Feldberger Seenlandschaft ist echt ein Juwel. Jedem Angler empfohlen, insbesondere denjenigen, die gerne naturverbunden „urlauben”.
Ich war erst einmal da, aber Freunde und Familie können nicht genug bekommen von den Seen.


----------



## Dace

Andal schrieb:


> Auch ein empfehlenswertes Lesebuch. Technische Sensationen sucht man zwar vergeblich, aber eine schöne Abendlektüre......
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Weißfisch-angeln-Dieter-Schicker/dp/3275013084/ref=sr_1_5?qid=1555003216&refinements=p_27ieter+Schicker&s=books&sr=1-5


Ich habe den Beitrag noch mal nach vorne geholt. Zu diesem Buch "Weißfischangeln" von Dieter Schicker haben wir, SHGDo, fast komplett die Bebilderung geliefert. Wir haben ihn bei einer Besprechung mit Georg Peinemann, dem damaligen Chefredakteur bei Fisch & Fang, kennen und schätzen gelernt.

Als Chefredakteur hat er uns dann zur Afz-Fischwaid geholt. Wir haben mit ihm an der Trave auf Aland gefischt und dicke Brassen im Bad Segeberger See geangelt. Dieter war uns ein guter Angelfreund. Er war auch ein guter Freund von Horst Hrubesch, mit dem er ein Buch über Meeresangeln gemacht hat. Leider ist er zu früh verstorben ...

Ein wenig Angelgeschichte ...

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Dace

geomas 
... wir haben dort gerne auf Rotfedern vom Boot aus gefischt, Matchrute, Centrepin ... ein Genuss


----------



## geomas

Traumland zwischen Mecklenburg und Brandenburg

Ha, ich hatte nicht viel Zeit zum „Pietschen”, aber wunderschöne Plötz konnte ich dort auch überlisten, mit der Pose. Und am ersten Abend vom Ufer aus noch Güstern mit der Swingtip, sofern die Erinnerung nicht trügt.
Als ich dort war, war leider sehr starker Wind und derdiedas „ANKA” trieb trotz zweier Ankersteine langsam an der Schilfkante entlang.
Und es war viel tiefer als gedacht - das klare Wasser täuschte mich. Dort würde ich es wohl zu gerne mal mit dem Slider probieren.

Danke für den Hinweis auf das Buch, es ist auf dem Weg...

Georg



PS: die Erinnerung trügte (?) - es gab zwei Plötz an der Posenrute vom Boot aus und abends zuvor eine eher kleine Güster mit der Swingtip - alle auf testweise gereichte „Stinkepellets”. War damals nicht primär zum Angeln da, sondern mit Freunden zum Rudern, Paddeln, Staunen.


----------



## Raven87

geomas schrieb:


> Traumland zwischen Mecklenburg und Brandenburg
> 
> Ha, ich hatte nicht viel Zeit zum „Pietschen”, aber wunderschöne Plötz konnte ich dort auch überlisten, mit der Pose. Und am ersten Abend vom Ufer aus noch Güstern mit der Swingtip, sofern die Erinnerung nicht trügt.
> Als ich dort war, war leider sehr starker Wind und derdiedas „ANKA” trieb trotz zweier Ankersteine langsam an der Schilfkante entlang.
> Und es war viel tiefer als gedacht - das klare Wasser täuschte mich. Dort würde ich es wohl zu gerne mal mit dem Slider probieren.
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis auf das Buch, es ist auf dem Weg...
> 
> Georg
> 
> 
> 
> PS: die Erinnerung trügte (?) - es gab zwei Plötz an der Posenrute vom Boot aus und abends zuvor eine eher kleine Güster mit der Swingtip - alle auf testweise gereichte „Stinkepellets”. War damals nicht primär zum Angeln da, sondern mit Freunden zum Rudern, Paddeln, Staunen.


Da hat man direkt Lust die Sachen zu packen! Richtig gut. Ich glaube da muss ich auch mal hin!

Edit: Nochmal ein kurzer Exkurs zu Matchruten  Bin noch unschlüssig ob 13 ft oder 14 ft. Streiten sich ja son bisschen die Geister drüber, aber ich denke mit 14 ft. komme ich weiter raus!?


----------



## Tokka

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, die mir mitgelieferte Tasche ist wirklich gut, gepolstert, mit seitlichem Tragegriff.
> In das Futteral passen auch noch ein paar Rutenauflagen mit rein und so'n Kram.
> Das Etui ist 55cm lang. Das Stativ ist 52-53cm lang und hat einen „Durchmesser” von etwa 12-13cm.
> 
> Das ist ja ärgerlich, wenn der Lieferumfang reduziert wird. Mein Pro-Tripod hatte ich im Mai 2020 bestellt.
> 
> Hast Du nur eine einfache Stofftasche mitgeliefert bekommen?


Ich benutze das Tripod auch seit gut 2 Jahren und finde die Qualität spitze. Da wackelt nix, die Verschlüsse verschließen, die Schrauben schrauben – alles hält. Und die Tasche ist aus einem festen Material und groß genug um auch noch ne Auflage zu beherbergen. Bei mir ist das der Guru Reaper.


----------



## Dace

Da kann man gut angeln geomas, es hat dort gute Fische ... und das mit dem starken Wind und dem "wandernden Anker" kenne ich ... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Tobias85

Raven87 schrieb:


> Edit: Nochmal ein kurzer Exkurs zu Matchruten  Bin noch unschlüssig ob 13 ft oder 14 ft. Streiten sich ja son bisschen die Geister drüber, aber ich denke mit 14 ft. komme ich weiter raus!?


Mit 14' kommst du sehr wahrscheinlich weiter raus. Die Frage ist, ob du das überhaupt musst an deinen Gewässern. Und bedenke auch, wieviel Platz du an deinen Gewässern zum werfen hast. 



Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe den Beitrag noch mal nach vorne geholt. Zu diesem Buch "Weißfischangeln" von Dieter Schicker haben wir, SHGDo, fast komplett die Bebilderung geliefert. Wir haben ihn bei einer Besprechung mit Georg Peinemann, dem damaligen Chefredakteur bei Fisch & Fang, kennen und schätzen gelernt.


Ein schönes Buch, gespickt mit vielen spannenden Hinweisen und Tipps abseits des heutigen Friedfisch-Mainstreams. geomas, ich denke dir wirds gefallen.


----------



## Raven87

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mit 14' kommst du sehr wahrscheinlich weiter raus. Die Frage ist, ob du das überhaupt musst an deinen Gewässern. Und bedenke auch, wieviel Platz du an deinen Gewässern zum werfen hast.
> 
> 
> Ein schönes Buch, gespickt mit vielen spannenden Hinweisen und Tipps abseits des heutigen Friedfisch-Mainstreams. geomas, ich denke dir wirds gefallen.


Ja der Platz sollte zu 85% vorhanden sein, ich erkaufe mir gerne eine gewisse Reserve, was Wurfweite angeht. Bei 14 ft. fängt es für mich persönlich langsam an, dass das Handling unangenehm wird. Dazu dann mehr Ringe = mehr Reibung und mehr Luftwiderstand der Rute, wobei ich denke, dass Letzteres zu vernachlässigen ist.
Aktuell bin ich glaube ich eher bei 13 ft. und verzichte auf die 2 (?) Meter mehr Wurfweite


----------



## geomas

Keine Ahnung, ob es entsprechende Statistiken gibt, aber 13ft habe ich als Quasi-Standard wahrgenommen. Der beste Kompromiß aus Handlichkeit und Reichweite.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei Matchruten macht jedes Füßle einen Unterschied; 12er sind sehr schnell, aber für mich wegen Wassertiefe und menden etwas zu kurz, 14er sind meist zu langsam und schon deutlich unhandlicher.
13Füsse sind nicht von ungefähr der Standard.
Damit komme ich eigentlich immer und überall ganz gut zurecht.. .


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob es entsprechende Statistiken gibt, aber 13ft habe ich als Quasi-Standard wahrgenommen. Der beste Kompromiß aus Handlichkeit und Reichweite.


Genau Georg, 13 ft ist ideal.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Raven87

geomas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob es entsprechende Statistiken gibt, aber 13ft habe ich als Quasi-Standard wahrgenommen. Der beste Kompromiß aus Handlichkeit und Reichweite.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei Matchruten macht jedes Füßle einen Unterschied; 12er sind sehr schnell, aber für mich wegen Wassertiefe und menden etwas zu kurz, 14er sind meist zu langsam und schon deutlich unhandlicher.
> 13Füsse sind nicht von ungefähr der Standard.
> Damit komme ich eigentlich immer und überall ganz gut zurecht.. .



Ja genau so habe ich auch gedacht, dass es ein guter Kompromiss ist, was mich bestärkt eine 13 ft. zu kaufen. Nur dass sich die Aktion merklich verändert hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. EIgentlich sollten die Blanks doch die gleiche Aktion aufweisen oder?


----------



## rhinefisher

Mal was ganz anderes; Mini und Jason zeigen gerade Wunderbare Avons (oder Rohlinge..), mit gebogenen Federkielen.
Diese Biegung sollte doch, wenn sie vernünftig mit der Schnurführung korrespondiert, recht positive Auswirkungen auf das Laufverhalten haben.
Ich muss mal zwei drei so Teile beschaffen... .

Apropos beschaffen - heute sind zwei Ali-Stippen angekommen.
Super brettig, was gut ist, und so schwer dass ich mich noch nicht getraut habe sie zu wiegen, was schlecht ist...


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Nur dass sich die Aktion merklich verändert hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. EIgentlich sollten die Blanks doch die gleiche Aktion aufweisen oder?


Am einfachsten ist es mal eine 270er und ne 300er Spinne des selben Modells in die Hand zu nehmen und zu vergleichen; wenn die 270er schön flott ist, kann es durchaus vorkommen das die 300er kaum noch zu gebrauchen ist.
Man glaubt es nicht, aber 30cm sind echt viel - frag mal den Nordie, bei dem sind schon 0,2gr bei der Beringung kritisch.. .


----------



## Astacus74

Dann fall ich mit meiner alten Silstar ja aus dem Rahmen die hat nur 12,5 Fuß.

Ok nicht orginal als Jungangler ist mir da mal ein Maleur passiert,   sie macht sich aber trotzem ganz gut.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es mal eine 270er und ne 300er Spinne des selben Modells in die Hand zu nehmen und zu vergleichen; wenn die 270er schön flott ist, kann es durchaus vorkommen das die 300er kaum noch zu gebrauchen ist.
> Man glaubt es nicht, aber 30cm sind echt viel - frag mal den Nordie, bei dem sind schon 0,2gr bei der Beringung kritisch.. .


Okay, solch Vergleiche konnte ich bisher noch nicht ziehen. Nachvollziehbar ist es aber schon. Ich hatte vermutet, dass die Längere Rute etwas schneller abgestimmt wird um ein ähnliches Verhalten zu erzielen. Der Fakt, dass dem nicht so ist, spricht dann aber auch wieder für 13 ft.
Schabbel-Ruten mag ich absolut nicht!


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> frag mal den Nordie, bei dem sind schon 0,2gr bei der Beringung kritisch.. .


Wenn der arme Raven87 das so akribisch wie Nordlichtangler nimmt, wird er mit seiner ersten Match vermutlich im Jahre 2025 am Wasser sein. 

Hier noch mal ein Video, wie sich die verschiedenen Komponenten wie Rollengröße, Rutenlänge und Schnurstärke  auswirken. (können)


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr nett - das sind so ungefähr dieselben Daten die ich auch bei meinen Versuchen bekomme.
Aber der verwendet diese unsägliche Schnur von der ich dummerweise kürzlich auch 600m gekauft habe.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> so schwer dass ich mich noch nicht getraut habe sie zu wiegen, was schlecht ist..


Das kam mir wohl bloß so vor.. .
Tatsächlich entsprechen die Gewichte ziehmlich genau den Herstellerangaben; 4,5m 174gr und 5,4m 222gr.
Garnicht soo schlecht für ne Carp-Tenkara...


----------



## geomas

^ na denn man ab zum entsprechenden Gewässer! Wo angelst Du denn mit den Stippen?
Hast Du irgendwelche interessanten Hafenbecken oder Kanäle in der Gegend?
Seen/Teiche  hattest Du (aus Erinnerung) nicht zur Verfügung??

Vom „Revier” hab ich so gar keine Vorstellung, kenne nur die Rhein-Bilder und düster-ölig-romantische Hafen-Szenen aus den alten Schimanski-Tatorten.



PS: das ist/war keinesfalls an Anmache gedacht, lieber rhinefisher


----------



## geomas

Tja, welches Gewässer? Ich hab morgen ein gutes Zeitfenster, genug Luft für einen Trip zu den Döbeln. Aber die zuletzt befischten Stellen möchte ich diesmal nicht und „Flüßchen B” führt vermutlich momentan nicht genug Wasser für meinen Geschmack. Muß mal heftigdraufrumdenken...


PS: hab ne Idee, mal sehen, wie dort die aktuellen Bedingungen sind


----------



## Allround-Angler

Kurze Rute Vorteile: leichter, weniger kopflastig*, handlicher, Keschern geht einfacher, stabiler
Lange Rute Vorteile: wirft etwas weiter, bessere *Köderkontrolle* bei Wind bzw. Strömung

Die Köderkontrolle ist für mich persönlich bei einer Posenrute wichtiger als alles andere.
Ein aus der Futterspur oder von der Strömungskante abdriftender Köder schmälert den Fangerfolg enorm.

*Eine 2,40 m Spinnrute war deutlich ausgewogener als die 2,70 m Version, bei einer Messe verglichen.
Übrigens sagt das reine Gewicht, falls es überhaupt stimmen sollte, nicht so viel aus.
Das *Balancegewicht* ist entscheidend, also die Kraft, mit der man die Rute "hebeln" muss, um sie zu halten.
Eine lange Stipprute mit 13 m wiegt z. B. 1000g, das Balanncegewicht ist 3-4-mal so hoch.
Bei kürzeren Ruten ist es wegen des geringeren Hebels zum Glück weniger dramatisch.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Wo angelst Du denn mit den Stippen?
> Hast Du irgendwelche interessanten Hafenbecken oder Kanäle in der Gegend?


Öhh.... nicht wirklich.
Ich kenne aber einen Teich am Ärmelkanal wo ich im Mai ganz gut mittlere Karpfen auf Sicht beangeln könnte.. .


geomas schrieb:


> kenne nur die Rhein-Bilder und düster-ölig-romantische Hafen-Szenen aus den alten Schimanski-Tatorten.


Die werden der herrlichen Realität aber nicht gerecht.. 


geomas schrieb:


> PS: das ist/war keinesfalls an Anmache gedacht, lieber rhinefisher


Ach komm - wirke ich so empfindlich?
Ich bin doch eher der etwas grob gestrickte..


----------



## geomas

Danke, manchmal sind meine Posts hier vielleicht etwas vieldeutig oder fragwürdig formuliert. Da fehlt das Händchen für...
Bin schon gespannt auf Deine Stipp-Bereichte im Mai. Bislang habe ich meine Vboni-Stippen noch nicht erfolgreich einsetzen können, für die Karpfen hast Du ja sicher andere Stippen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> für die Karpfen hast Du ja sicher andere Stippen.


Nee nee - die neuen "Vboni" sind schon für die Karpfen gedacht.
Die sind ziehmlich stark und wohl auch dafür gemacht.
So ein 10pfünder ist für die Dinger kein Gegner.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Da fehlt das Händchen für...


Finde ich aber garnicht - Du liegst nicht nur mit deinen Bildern eindeutig in der Spitzengruppe, auch dein Geschriebenes liest sich richtig gut..


----------



## geomas

Danke!

Bin gerade am idyllisch-romantisch-wilden Flüsschen B. Bislang gab's keinen Fischkontakt. Bin aber guter Dinge.


----------



## Skott

Dann mal ein wild-idyllisch-romantisches Petri für dich, lieber Georg... 

PS: Auch das Ruhrgebiet hat so seinen eigenen Charme, wobei der für mich gefühlt so langsam verblasst...
Das hat nach meiner Meinung mit dem fehlenden Fingerspitzengefühl von so manchen jungdynamischerfolglosen studierten Stadtentwicklern zu tun...

Das gilt aber für viele Gebiete und Lebensräume...


----------



## yukonjack

2 Tage hintereinander Schneider, son Mist


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> 2 Tage hintereinander Schneider, son Mist


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


>


Ist zu kalt


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


>





yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist zu kalt


Zum Kuscheln ist es nie zu kalt!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich glaub ja Minimax sucht nur jemanden zum Kuscheln der ihn wärmt.....


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja Minimax sucht nur jemanden zum Kuscheln der ihn wärmt.....


Tun wir das im Grunde nicht alle?


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Finde ich aber garnicht - Du liegst nicht nur mit deinen Bildern eindeutig in der Spitzengruppe, auch dein Geschriebenes liest sich richtig gut..


Genau so ist es, einfach Spitze.   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Carphunter87

Hallo liebe Ükel-Mitglieder,

ich bin mal so dreist  frei und frage ganz ungescholten bei euch nach, da ich der Meinung bin, hier finde ich die richtige Expertise bzw. muss dafür nicht ein extra Thread aufgemacht werden. Zu meiner Frage:

Ich habe die Überlegung mir eine weitere Float-Rute zu kaufen, nachdem ich letztes Jahr mehr oder weniger erfolgreich die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 3,60 m gefischt habe. Da es meines Wissens nach diese aber nicht in 3,30 m gibt, sind folgende Ruten in die nähere Auswahl gekommen: 

Daiwa Aqualite Z-Float 3,30m 10-55 gr. 

Korum Glide Power Float 11ft 

Nachteil der Korum, ich finde irgendwie nichts zu Wurfgewichtsangaben. Sollte dieses nicht annähernd der Daiwa sein, wäre die RUte nicht mehr so interessant, da die Rute sowohl für Regenbogendöbel als auch zum Stacheldöbel fischen eingesetzt werden soll. 

Also liebe Ükelaner, habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einer der Ruten oder besitzt ihr sogar beide und könnt mir Vor- und Nachteile nennen.

LG  

P.s. Falls ich doch hier falsch bin, jagt mich bitte nicht mit Mistgabel und Fackeln vom Hof


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Deine angefragten Stecken sind ziemlich kurz zum posen, anscheinend soll es auch schwer sein. (Ich besitze die nicht, erst sowas stärkeres ab 12ft/3,60m.)
Du bist mit ~50g schon im Bereich der Universalruten und starken Sbiro-Ruten bis 50g, sogar als leichte Karpfen-Posen-Ruten wird sowas verkauft.
Dann stellt sich da auch noch die Frage, ob 3tlg oder 2tlg, gibt beides.
Eine Power Float fängt prinzipiell schon bei 30g an, das ist schon schweres Gerät.


----------



## geomas

gestern

Also gestern war ich am reizenden Flüßchen B; die Angelei dort hat Abenteuer-Charakter und hat mir wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Es gab dort leider keine Zeichen von Fischaktivität. Vermutlich habe ich entweder die falschen Stellen beangelt oder die Fischis sind ganz woanders.
Ob superfeines Angeln einen Biß gebracht hätte: keine Ahnung.






Swims, die im Frühjahr und Sommer Döbel, Plötz oder Güsterchen beherbergten, brachten gestern keine Zupfer an der Tip





Hatte die längeren Ruten/Posenruten im Auto gelassen und war mit der handlichen Darent Valley 8ft unterwegs. 
Mit der hätte ich durchaus auch eine Pose treiben lassen können in sehr beengten Swims. Dies bot sich aber nicht an gestern.

Etliche Swims habe ich abgeklappert, landen konnte ich eine schöne Auswahl an Zweigen in verschiedensten Größen. 
Tackle-Verluste mußte ich nicht verzeichnen, das gab erneut Vertrauen in Gerät und meine Knoten.


Bin dann kurzentschlossen noch zu einer der „heißen Stellen” an Flüßchen A, dort lief es aber gar nicht rund. Ich mußte nach einem Transport-Tüddel eine Montage neu knüpfen, an der Posenrute landete der erste Wurf in der Vegetation des Ufers gegenüber. Nach der erfolgreichen Rettung von Pose, Blei und Haken tat ich mich schwer, diese mit klammen Fingern wieder an der Rute zu befestigen. Dazu gab es einen unangenehm ausdauernden Gast und langsam stellte sich Zeitdruck wegen eines Termins am Abend ein. Da war ich ganz froh, als ich wieder im beheizten Wagen saß und heimwärts fuhr.


----------



## Dace

Das Flüsschen sieht aber gut aus geomas, da muss doch was gehen, zumindest Döbel. Hast du nur mit Pose geangelt? Was für Köder hattest du dem im Einsatz?

Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## geomas

Danke, ich habe ausschließlich Flocke an einer einfachen Grundmontage angeboten, lose mit Liquidized Bread gefüttert („um per Aromawolke die Fische aufmerksam zu machen”). Das Flüßchen hat Verbindungen zu anden Fließgewässern und auch zu Seen in der Nähe.
Von April bis November habe ich dort schon gefangen, auf Döbel lief es im Frühjahr am besten.
Für ne Posenmontage sind die Swims wohl meist zu klein und eine typischerweise dichte Ufervegetation legt das Ledgern mit kurzen - kürzesten Ruten nahe.

PS: mein aktuelles Standard-Flüßchen ist an den meisten Stellen tiefer als das gestern befischte „Flüßchen B”.
Beangelt habe ich die naheligenden Stellen, typische Döbeleinstände, Gumpen, Rinnen, Stellen mit „Cover”.

PPS: hier sind noch zwei weitere Bilder von gestern











die meisten Bäume sind durch Sturm gefallen, aber der Biber ist dort gelegentlich auch aktiv


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> die Angelei dort hat Abenteuer-Charakter und hat mir wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


Das glaube ich gerne - wenn ich diese Bilder sehe möchte ich gleich nen Unterstand bauen, ein Lagerfeuer entfachen und am Ufer wohnen...
Das weckt den Trapper in mir..


----------



## Dace

Ich fische auf Döbel meist ohne Aroma, da Köder wie Frühstücksfleisch schon ein "Eigenaroma" haben. Einzig Gewürze wie Knoblauchsalz oder Curcuma über das Frühstücksfleisch verteilt haben bei mir den Erfolg geraucht. Ich fütter auch kurz vor. Meistens nehme ich dazu Frühstücksfleischwürfel so 1x1cm, so um die 15 -20 Würfel. Dann die Stelle so eine 1/2 Std. ruhen lassen, erst dann Angeln. Der angebotene Köder am Haken ist meist größer.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Ich fische auf Döbel meist ohne Aroma, da Köder wie Frühstücksfleisch schon ein "Eigenaroma" haben. Einzig Gewürze wie Knoblauchsalz oder Curcuma über das Frühstücksfleisch verteilt haben bei mir den Erfolg geraucht. Ich fütter auch kurz vor. Meistens nehme ich dazu Frühstücksfleischwürfel so 1x1cm, so um die 15 -20 Würfel. Dann die Stelle so eine 1/2 Std. ruhen lassen, erst dann Angeln. Der angebotene Köder am Haken ist meist größer.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland



Danke, Roland. 

Zum Verständnis: mit „Aromawolke” meine ich die „Wolke”, die beim Einwerfen eines handgepreßten „Balls” von normalem LiquidizedBread aus Sandwichtoast entsteht. Optisch und auch vom Aroma her verspreche ich mir eine „Aufweck-Wirkung” bei Friedfischen. Partikel davon verteilen sich schnell, „aktivieren” die Fische, so meine Hoffnung. Hat auch oft geklappt.
Zusatzaroma setze ich dem LiquiBread selten zu, ab und an kleine Pellets von 1-4mm, damit „etwas liegenbleibt”. 

Mit Frühstücksfleisch habe ich es ne Weile nicht mehr versucht, weil die Brotflocke für mich meist gut funktioniert hat.
Vielleicht sollte ich das nächste Mal wieder Tulip anbieten. Knoblauchsalz und Kurkuma hab ich im Haus.


----------



## Dace

Mashed bread ist zweifellos einer der besten Köder im Arsenal des Döbelanglers im Winter. Ich habe aber festgestellt, das je sichtiger das Wasser ist, je besser funktioniert es. Ist das Wasser trübe und die Wassertiefe deutlich über 2 Meter und die Strömung noch stark dazu, wirkt es weniger, schwieriger. Aber das Wasser in deinem Flüsschen sieht ja ziemlich klar aus. Und manchmal will es auch einfach auf Döbel nicht - die Frage nach dem "warum nicht" habe ich meist nicht geklärt ...

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Ti-it

Hallo in die Runde,
ich platze jetzt einfach mal so dazwischen. Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel.

seit geraumer Zeit verfolge ich euren Forumsaustausch und habe nun beschlossen, mich hier auch mal anzumelden. Bin nämlich begeistert von eurem Stammtisch.
Ich angle seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr. Also mittlerweile mehr als 25 Jahre. Meine Passion sind die Friedfische.
Ich fische vorwiegend Ruten aus den 70iger, 80iger, 90igern. (Drennan, Tri-cast, North Western, Silstar, Byron, NDM, Hardy, Daiwa, Cormoran, Davenport&Fordham,... )

Da ich direkt am Fluss wohne, bin ich meist mit Fahrrad und sehr wenig Gepäck unterwegs. Eure "Was muss mit"-Diskussion vor wenigen Tagen hat mir viel Freude bereitet.

Da ich keinen direkten Mentor hatte, hat mir, neben eigener Erfahrung, vor allem das Lesen von Angelbüchern aus den 60er bis 90er Jahren enorm weitergeholfen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich mit Peter Stones' "So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei" mein Fangerfolg deutlich verbessert hat.

Ich freue mich auf den Austausch mit euch!
Petri Heil und Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Tikey0815

Ti-it  Herzlich Willkommen im Board und im Ükel Thread, freu mich, dass es noch mehr Friedfischer gibt und diese auch hier her finden


----------



## Professor Tinca

Willkommen im Ükel und im Anglerboard Ti-it .


----------



## Tricast

Es gibt noch Licht in dieser finsteren Welt der Blech- und Gummiwerfer, der Sargbleifraktion und den Aalglöckchen Anhängern. Herzlich willkommen hier im Ükel und viel Spaß beim Lesen und Schreiben lieber Ti-it.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Willkommen am Ükel-Stammtisch, Ti-it !

Aus welcher Region (ganz grob) kommst Du?


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Ti-it  - willkommen im Ükel...


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> den Aalglöckchen Anhängern.


Lass doch bitte diese Spitzen gegen unseren lieben Minimax ....


----------



## Hecht100+

Ti-it  Herzlich willkommen im AB und besonders hier im Ükel.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lass doch bitte diese Spitzen gegen unseren lieben Minimax ....


Die Liste wird immer länger, lieber Stammtischkollege. Ich fürchte, ich werde mich demnächst mal wieder gezwungen sehen, einzwei Sachverhalte dem einen oder anderen gegenüber zu verdeutlichen.

Minimax


----------



## Jason

Ti-it 
Herzlich Willkommen im Ükel. Deine Passion Friedfisch ist eine gute Wahl und was dein Angelgerät betrifft..., du hast Geschmack.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it

Danke euch allen für den lieben Empfang 
geomas tiefstes Bayern. Zwischen Deggendorf und Passau.
Anbei ein paar Fotos von meinem Hausgewässer. Damit ihr wisst was ich meine, wenn ich vom kleinen Fluss spreche.

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Kneto

Guten Abend in die Runde,
ich möchte kurz Rückmeldung zum Preston Pro Tripod Standard geben. Dieses wird auch weiterhin in einer gepolsterten Tasche geliefert, somit keine Einsparung.
Überraschend war allerdings die Lieferung, diese erfolgte ohne vorherige Ankündigung bzw. Versandbestätigung. Auch war bei AD direkt keine Trackingnummer hinterlegt. Laut der Trackingnummer am Paket wurde am 24.01. versendet, somit scheint sich die Laufzeit auch wieder auf Vor-Brexit Zeit zu bewegen? Bestellt habe ich am 22.01.

Ansonsten bin ich bei Ali auf vielleicht etwas interessantes gestoßen.
Es handelt sich dabei um Heizköpfe für Gaskartuschen, diese sieht man gelegentlich auch bei Anglern von der Insel die unserem Hobbyauch im Winter nachgehen.
Hier zwei Links zu diesen Heizköpfen. >>> LINK1 <<< >>> LINK2 <<<
Was haltet Ihr von solchen Gadgets, brauchbar oder doch eher Spielerei?


----------



## Skott

Ti-it schrieb:


> Danke euch allen für den lieben Empfang
> geomas tiefstes Bayern. Zwischen Deggendorf und Passau.
> Anbei ein paar Fotos von meinem Hausgewässer. Damit ihr wisst was ich meine, wenn ich vom kleinen Fluss spreche.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Herzlich willkommen Ti-it , da hast du aber einen sehr idyllischen Wasserspielplatz...


----------



## Kneto

Ti-it, herzlich Willkommen im Ükel!


----------



## Hecht100+

Kneto schrieb:


> Hier zwei Links zu diesen Heizköpfen


Ich seh da leider nur Stative und Taschen.


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> ich platze jetzt einfach mal so dazwischen. Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel.
> 
> seit geraumer Zeit verfolge ich euren Forumsaustausch und habe nun beschlossen, mich hier auch mal anzumelden. Bin nämlich begeistert von eurem Stammtisch.
> Ich angle seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr. Also mittlerweile mehr als 25 Jahre. Meine Passion sind die Friedfische.
> Ich fische vorwiegend Ruten aus den 70iger, 80iger, 90igern. (Drennan, Tri-cast, North Western, Silstar, Byron, NDM, Hardy, Daiwa, Cormoran, Davenport&Fordham,... )
> 
> Da ich direkt am Fluss wohne, bin ich meist mit Fahrrad und sehr wenig Gepäck unterwegs. Eure "Was muss mit"-Diskussion vor wenigen Tagen hat mir viel Freude bereitet.
> 
> Da ich keinen direkten Mentor hatte, hat mir, neben eigener Erfahrung, vor allem das Lesen von Angelbüchern aus den 60er bis 90er Jahren enorm weitergeholfen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich mit Peter Stones' "So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei" mein Fangerfolg deutlich verbessert hat.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf den Austausch mit euch!
> Petri Heil und Gruß,
> Michael


Hallo Ti-it,
willkommen im Ükel,  
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85

Lieber Ti-it, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Ükel. Die Bilder von deinem Flüsschen und deine kurze Selbstbeschreibung lassen schon die Vorfreude auf deine Beiträge steigen.


----------



## Kneto

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich seh da leider nur Stative und Taschen.


Habe beide Links am Rechner editiert, übers Tablet scheint das nicht so zu klappen.


----------



## Tobias85

geomas: Schade, dass sich niemand für dein Brot interessiert hat, aber danke für die schönen Eindrücke vom Flüsschen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Kneto schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von solchen Gadgets, brauchbar oder doch eher Spielerei?


Solche Teile erzeugen schon ganz ordentlich Wärme - allerdings zum Preis von ein zwei Kartuschen pro Nacht.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe ausschließlich Flocke an einer einfachen Grundmontage angeboten, lose mit Liquidized Bread gefüttert („um per Aromawolke die Fische aufmerksam zu machen”). Das Flüßchen hat Verbindungen zu anden Fließgewässern und auch zu Seen in der Nähe.
> Von April bis November habe ich dort schon gefangen, auf Döbel lief es im Frühjahr am besten.
> Für ne Posenmontage sind die Swims wohl meist zu klein und eine typischerweise dichte Ufervegetation legt das Ledgern mit kurzen - kürzesten Ruten nahe.
> 
> PS: mein aktuelles Standard-Flüßchen ist an den meisten Stellen tiefer als das gestern befischte „Flüßchen B”.
> Beangelt habe ich die naheligenden Stellen, typische Döbeleinstände, Gumpen, Rinnen, Stellen mit „Cover”.
> 
> PPS: hier sind noch zwei weitere Bilder von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die meisten Bäume sind durch Sturm gefallen, aber der Biber ist dort gelegentlich auch aktiv




Ein wildes Flüsschen lieber Georg.
Irgendwann klappt es auch dort wieder mit den Döbeln.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein wildes Flüsschen lieber Georg.
> Irgendwann klappt es auch dort wieder mit den Döbeln.


Eben ganz genau. Die Kapriziösität und Launenhaftigkeit der kleinen Flüsschen wirkt in zwei Richtungen: Sie können einem ganz plötzlich die kalte Schulter zeigen, wer wüsste es nicht.
Aber dafür sind Sie nie lange beleidigt und eh man sichs versieht zuckt die Spitze oder dippt die Pose wieder!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Ti-it herzlich  im Ükel.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, Ti-it. Freut mich sehr, dass Di zu uns gestoßen bist. Stones Büchlein „So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei“ gehört zu den Büchern, die auch mich sehr beeinflusst haben. Und Dein Hausgewässer macht ebenfalls ein spannenden Eindruck. Lass uns wissen, was da so geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ein Willkommen an alle neuen in die Runde! 

Langsam kommt man ja kaum hinterher, wer wann wo und wie her.

Der Zuspruch für diesen Ükelstammtisch wächst ja wunderbar stetig weiter.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Also gestern war ich am reizenden Flüßchen B; die Angelei dort hat Abenteuer-Charakter und hat mir wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.
> Es gab dort leider keine Zeichen von Fischaktivität. Vermutlich habe ich entweder die falschen Stellen beangelt oder die Fischis sind ganz woanders.





geomas schrieb:


> Etliche Swims habe ich abgeklappert, landen konnte ich eine schöne Auswahl an Zweigen in verschiedensten Größen.
> Tackle-Verluste mußte ich nicht verzeichnen, das gab erneut Vertrauen in Gerät und meine Knoten.


Na schade das es nicht geklappt hat, das ist ja ein traumhaftes Flüßchen was du da aufgetan hast.
Ich bin mir sicher das wir da von dir noch den einen oder anderen Dickkopf sehen werden.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das glaube ich gerne - wenn ich diese Bilder sehe möchte ich gleich nen Unterstand bauen, ein Lagerfeuer entfachen und am Ufer wohnen...
> Das weckt den Trapper in mir..


und vergiß nicht die Fallen (Biber, Wolf und Bär) dann geht es rund



Ti-it schrieb:


> Danke euch allen für den lieben Empfang
> @geomas tiefstes Bayern. Zwischen Deggendorf und Passau.
> Anbei ein paar Fotos von meinem Hausgewässer. Damit ihr wisst was ich meine, wenn ich vom kleinen Fluss spreche.


Herzlich Willkommen im Ükel, ein schönes Flüßchen hast du da vor deiner Haustür ich freu mich schon auf ein paar Berichte von Dir.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Finke20

Moin Ti-it ,

auch von mir ein Willkommen in dieser Runde.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Info und tollen Gewässerfotos, lieber Ti-it - sieht super aus, Dein Hausgewässer.

Kneto - erstmal schön, daß die „gute Tasche” beim guten Stativ dabei war. AD verschickt von sich aus (automatisch) keine Trackingnummern. 
Ich kontaktiere immer den excellenten Service, die Trackingnummer senden sie mir dann blitzschnell.


----------



## geomas

#flüßchenB

Ich bin nicht enttäuscht oder wirklich verwundert, daß gestern nichts biß. Und werde mich wohl erstmal auf „Flüßchen A” oder testweise auf andere Abschnitte von Flüßchen B beschränken. Falls es nochmal ordentlich regnet oder gar schneit oder es eine Warmwetterperiode gibt würde ich die gestern besuchten Swims wohl erneut antesten.

Genossen habe ich das kleine Abenteuer gestern dennoch, so ne Art kindlicher Pionier- und Entdeckergeist übermannte mich (fragt rhinefisher wie das ist). Ich habe mit Fisch schon schlechtere Stunden am Wasser gehabt als gestern ohne.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Genossen habe ich das kleine Abenteuer gestern dennoch, so ne Art kindlicher Pionier- und Entdeckergeist übermannte mich (fragt @rhinefisher wie das ist). Ich habe mit Fisch schon schlechtere Stunden am Wasser gehabt als gestern ohne.


Ich weiß was du meinst,immer gespannt was hinter der nächsten Biegung oder Hügel zum Vorschein kommt.

Kleines Beispiel bei meiner Schwiegerma in Lübeck (sie wohnt außerhalb Richtung Travemünde) bin ich mit meinen Dackeln spazieren 
gewesen, hab da Ecken entdeckt die meine Schwiegerma nicht mal Ansatzweise kannte, man muß nur mal raus und einfach drauf los.



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> und vergiß nicht die Fallen (Biber, Wolf und Bär) dann geht es rund


Nix da - Fallen sind bloß für alte Leute..
Ich bevorzuge den guten alten Flitzebogen..
Ganz ehrlich; wenn ich mich aus der Natur ernähren müsste... na ja.... ihr kennt ja alle meine Fangergebnisse....


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge den guten alten Flitzebogen.


nimm was neueres den z.B.

https://www.bogensportwelt.de/2022-PSE-Compoundbogen-Stinger-Max-RTS


Gruß Frank


----------



## Kneto

geomas: Bei vorherigen Bestellungen habe ich von AD zumindest noch eine Versandmail erhalten, so wusste man das ein Paket im Zulauf ist.
Die letzte Bestellung dort lag aber auch schon etwas zurück (2020).
Am Ende hat ja alles reibungslos geklappt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> nimm was neueres den z.B.


Den Stinger schießt meine Frau - ich habe den, der ist etwas schneller.. .


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Den Stinger schießt meine Frau - ich habe den, der ist etwas schneller.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 397132


Ist das nicht was für die OCC?
Wobei, gerade beim Stichling wirste damit keinen Vorteil haben ...


----------



## Tokka

Kneto schrieb:


> geomas: Bei vorherigen Bestellungen habe ich von AD zumindest noch eine Versandmail erhalten, so wusste man das ein Paket im Zulauf ist.
> Die letzte Bestellung dort lag aber auch schon etwas zurück (2020).
> Am Ende hat ja alles reibungslos geklappt.


AD hatte bei meiner letzten Bestellung (Januar 2022) auch keine Tracking versendet. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es früher auch so war. Die letzte Bestellung war auch die ganze Zeit als "in Bearbeitung" in meinem Account sichtbar, aber plötzlich war das Paket schon da. Das hat keine 4 Tage gedauert. Finde ich schon recht sportlich.


----------



## Niklas32

Moin. Ich bin heute endlich mal wieder in ükeliger Mission ans Wasser gekommen. 
An einem kleinen Parksee hoffe ich ein paar aktive Fische zu finden.






Eine neue Rute ist auch im Einsatz. Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch, ich hatte vor einigen Wochen nach Empfehlungen für eine leichte feederrute gefragt. Nach langem hin und her habe ich doch die hier vorgeschlagenen Ruten in den Wind geschossen und mich für eine Aernos winkle picker in 20-40 Gramm entschieden. Bisher macht das Stöckchen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Eine sehr sensible Spitze mit ordentlich Rückgrat. Vielleicht kann sie ja heute den ersten Fisch verbuchen. 







Da ich im winter für einen Ansitz keine Maden kaufen wollte, versuche ich es heute mal mit kleinen Bread Punschs. Vielen Dank nochmal an geomas für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps. Mit einem Kuli geht es tatsächlich recht gut und er bietet sogar drei unterschiedliche Durchmesser an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg.
Bin gespannt ob etwas geht im Stillwasser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Niklas32 schrieb:


> und mich für eine Aernos winkle picker in 20-40 Gramm entschieden.


Gute Wahl - damit lässt es sich ordentlich fischen..


----------



## Slappy

Willkommen Ti-it  

Petri an alle die in letzter Zeit dem Wetter getrotzt haben. Gan ja auch mal wieder schöne Fische zu sehen. Professor Tinca , deine Döbel sehen wahrlich traumhaft aus. Und deine kleinen Flüsse lieber geomas könnten jetzt durch Ti-it s Konkurrenz bekommen. Wobei ich Dace seine Gewässer ebenfalls beneidenswert finde! 
Apropos Dace , mir fällt auf das du auch im Winter auf recht große Köder setzt. Gehst du nur im Fließgewässer so vor oder würdest du im Stillwasser ebenfalls so große Köder anbieten? 

Niklas32 , hoffentlich beißt noch was. Aussehen tut es wunderbar bei dir! 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Den Stinger schießt meine Frau - ich habe den, der ist etwas schneller.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 397132


￼￼￼ damit hast du mich jetzt richtig überrascht und irritiert. 


Jetzt gerade kommt zum ersten mal seit Tagen die Sonne zum Vorschein. Wie gerne würde ich jetzt einfach raus und die Sonnenstrahlen aufnehmen wie eine Eidechse nach der Winterruhe. Doch leider haben wir bis zum 04. Hausarrest bekommen 
Jetzt ist es echt ärgerlich das der Terassenteich doch nicht direkt an der Terrasse liegt


----------



## Astacus74

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin. Ich bin heute endlich mal wieder in ükeliger Mission ans Wasser gekommen.
> An einem kleinen Parksee hoffe ich ein paar aktive Fische zu finden.


Na dann wünsch ich dir ein dickes Petri Heil



Slappy schrieb:


> Doch leider haben wir bis zum 04. Hausarrest bekommen
> Jetzt ist es echt ärgerlich das der Terassenteich doch nicht direkt an der Terrasse liegt


Na dann hoff ich mal das alles gut ist bei euch und schon mal über ne Drohne nachgedacht?  Da könnte man doch vielleicht...




Gruß Frank


----------



## Niklas32

Slappy schrieb:


> Niklas32 , hoffentlich beißt noch was. Aussehen tut es wunderbar bei dir!


Mein Bild verschweigt leider das es hier recht laut ist durch eine angrenzende Straße. Aber immerhin hält das kalte Wetter die Leute vom Park weg 






Sogar einen Biber gibt es hier. Er flüchtete allerdings als ich das handy zum Foto machen hob.

Vielen Dank für die Petri wünsche. Bisher sieht es allerdings recht Mau aus


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin. Ich bin heute endlich mal wieder in ükeliger Mission ans Wasser gekommen.
> An einem kleinen Parksee hoffe ich ein paar aktive Fische zu finden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397133
> 
> 
> Eine neue Rute ist auch im Einsatz. Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch, ich hatte vor einigen Wochen nach Empfehlungen für eine leichte feederrute gefragt. Nach langem hin und her habe ich doch die hier vorgeschlagenen Ruten in den Wind geschossen und mich für eine Aernos winkle picker in 20-40 Gramm entschieden. Bisher macht das Stöckchen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Eine sehr sensible Spitze mit ordentlich Rückgrat. Vielleicht kann sie ja heute den ersten Fisch verbuchen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397134
> 
> 
> Da ich im winter für einen Ansitz keine Maden kaufen wollte, versuche ich es heute mal mit kleinen Bread Punschs. Vielen Dank nochmal an geomas für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps. Mit einem Kuli geht es tatsächlich recht gut und er bietet sogar drei unterschiedliche Durchmesser an.
> Anhang anzeigen 397135


Viel Erfolg, ich könnt mir vorstellen an so nem kleinen Parkteich geht was, grade mit Brot. Die Aernos mag ich, ich hab die 60g 11ft Version, sehr verlässlich.


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> damit hast du mich jetzt richtig überrascht und irritiert.


Warum?
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich durch den Park laufe und Kois schieße - tatsächlich üben wir nur für den Fall, dass wir mal nach Florida kommen und dort den invasiven Tilapia Bestand etwas dezimieren können.
Das würde ich auch tatsächlich machen, aber ansonsten weigere ich mich seit 30 Jahren überhaupt irgendwelche Säugetiere zu töten und Fisch entnehme ich auch nur sehr selten.
Man will ja sein Karma nicht unnötig belasten.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin. Ich bin heute endlich mal wieder in ükeliger Mission ans Wasser gekommen.
> An einem kleinen Parksee hoffe ich ein paar aktive Fische zu finden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397133
> 
> 
> Eine neue Rute ist auch im Einsatz. Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch, ich hatte vor einigen Wochen nach Empfehlungen für eine leichte feederrute gefragt. Nach langem hin und her habe ich doch die hier vorgeschlagenen Ruten in den Wind geschossen und mich für eine Aernos winkle picker in 20-40 Gramm entschieden. Bisher macht das Stöckchen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Eine sehr sensible Spitze mit ordentlich Rückgrat. Vielleicht kann sie ja heute den ersten Fisch verbuchen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397134
> 
> 
> Da ich im winter für einen Ansitz keine Maden kaufen wollte, versuche ich es heute mal mit kleinen Bread Punschs. Vielen Dank nochmal an geomas für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps. Mit einem Kuli geht es tatsächlich recht gut und er bietet sogar drei unterschiedliche Durchmesser an.
> Anhang anzeigen 397135


Die Übungsversuche durch den Deckel sehen noch etwas wild und impulsiv aus, aber ansonsten schon nette Kleinstöpselei!


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy: Gute Besserung euch, hoffentlich schnell und gut überstanden.

Niklas32: Viel Spaß am Teich, hoffentlich geht da was.


----------



## Niklas32

Genau genommen gibt es in dem Park sogar zwei kleine Teiche. An den zweiten bin ich grad mal gewandert. Dieser ist viel tiefer als der andere. So 3,5 bis 4,5 m je nach Wasserstand. 





Und man glaubt es kaum. Hier gibt es Aktivität. Direkt im ersten Versuch hat die neue Rute einen schönen Biss angezeigt. Zwar nur ein Winzling aber was soll’s.


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Jetzt gerade kommt zum ersten mal seit Tagen die Sonne zum Vorschein. Wie gerne würde ich jetzt einfach raus und die Sonnenstrahlen aufnehmen wie eine Eidechse nach der Winterruhe. Doch leider haben wir bis zum 04. Hausarrest bekommen
> Jetzt ist es echt ärgerlich das der Terassenteich doch nicht direkt an der Terrasse liegt


Ich gehe mal von angeordneter Quarantäne aus...
Ich wünsche deiner Familie und dir gar keine oder wenn, dann möglichst ganz schwache Verläufe...


----------



## Dace

Slappy

Was den Döbel betrifft, hätte ich kein Problem, größere Köder auch im Stillwasser anzubieten. 

Ich biete aber nicht nur stur große Köder auf den Döbel an. Wenn es schlecht oder gar nicht so recht beißen will, experimentiere ich mit der Ködergröße und nehme auch kleinere Köderstücke.

Apropos Ködergröße: Ein großer Köder auf Döbel ist bei mir auch nicht selten ein Frühstückfleischstück  von etwa 1,5 x 2 x 3 cm. Den letzten 6 Pfd. plus - Döbel habe ich auf solches ein Stück gefangen. Meine Standardgröße ist aber etwa 1 x 1 x 1,5 cm. Der Döbel hat ein großes Maul und ist gierig.

Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Art meines Köders. Mit Frühstücksfleisch lassen sich ausgezeichnet große Köder herstellen.

Bei Maden nehme gerne einen Mag-Aligner-Rig mit 3 - 4 Maden am 10er Drennan Specialist.


----------



## Slappy

Skott schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal von angeordneter Quarantäne aus...
> Ich wünsche deiner Familie und dir gar keine oder wenn, dann möglichst ganz schwache Verläufe...


Genau so ist es. 
Bei meiner Frau ist es heute sehr schlecht. Hoffen das dies der Peak ist. Bei meiner großen und mir war ein Tag schlimm und das wars. Die kleine hat bis dato nichts. 

Danke Dace für die Erläuterung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Besserung, dir und deiner Familie, Slappy .


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> Bei meiner Frau ist es heute sehr schlecht. Hoffen das dies der Peak ist. Bei meiner großen und mir war ein Tag schlimm und das wars. Die kleine hat bis dato nichts.
> 
> Danke Dace für die Erläuterung.


Au weia, dann gute Besserung deiner Frau, und dir und deiner Tochter Nachträglich',
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir gute Besserung an euch, Slappy! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rustaweli

Von mir ebenso "Gute Besserung" Deiner Familie und Dir!


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy Stefan, dir und deiner Familie gute Besserung.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben, und das nächste mal zwing ich ihn zum Auftauchen.


Na also! Aber jetzt zieh ich mich zurück, die Böen nehmen immer mehr zu, sonst werd ich noch weggeweht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Fisch Minimax .
Petri Heil!


----------



## Niklas32

Gute Besserung deiner Familie Slappy 

Ein wunderschönes Dickerchen, Minimax Petri dazu.


Insgesamt konnte ich in der kurzen verbliebenen Zeit 3 Fische fangen. Scheinbar waren einige Spezies aktiv. Es kamen noch eine Rotauge und eine Minibrasse hinzu. Wenn der Köder mal vernünftig im Wasser landete gab es meist auch recht zügig Bisse. 
Insgesamt hat mir ein recht heftiger Wind aber das Angeln nicht ganz einfach gemacht. Häufig war das Vordach verwickelt und arbeitete nicht richtig und die Bisserkennung bei der feinen Rute war auch nicht ganz ohne.
Das Toastbrot hat die Fische auf jeden Fall gut animiert. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mal eine Gummimade versucht, die wurde aber nicht angetastet. Insgesamt muss ich für mich aber feststellen, dass Toastbrot für die feine Feederangelei mit kleinen Haken nicht ganz das Wahre ist. Ich hatte häufig das Gefühl das sich die kleine Bread Punch direkt beim Auftreffen auf dem Wasser vom Haken gelöst hat. Das hat die ganze Sache nicht gerade vereinfacht. Des weiteren wurde mir häufig das Brot in ein zwei kleinen Zupfen vom Haken stibitzt
Für den Winter und launische Fische hat es heute aber sehr gute Dienste erwiesen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Slappy  - alles Gute für dich und deine Familie.
Minimax - ganz dickes Petri und danke für das schöne Bild..


----------



## rhinefisher

Obwohl man mich mit Daiwa Rollen ja verjagen kann - in Verbindung mit der Mark V (mk VI?) eine wunderschöne Kombi..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ohh Mann, Slappy, so ein Mist braucht keiner. Ich wünsche Euch ein Schnelle Genesung. Haltet die Ohren steif.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax: Ein herzliches Petri nach Brandenburg (durch das Ich auch gerade mit dem Zug fahre). Der Wind ist echt grenzwertig.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Na also! Aber jetzt zieh ich mich zurück, die Böen nehmen immer mehr zu, sonst werd ich noch weggeweht.
> Anhang anzeigen 397164


Ein digges PETRI lieber Minimax  und das Bild ist wirklich eine tolle Ton-in-Ton-Farbkomposition...


----------



## Skott

Hallo Jungs, ich brauche mal bitte euren geschätzten Rat.

Ich möchte mir gerne eine leichte Feeder/Winkle Picker/Quiverrute zulegen, äh, ihr wisst schon was ich meine, also die mit den Wechselspitzen...
Ich hatte so an 3m gedacht  und dabei folgende Ruten ins Auge gefasst:

1. Kogha Classy Angler Duo mit 5 Spitzen
2. Shimano Aernos  mit 3 Spitzen   -  danke an Niklas32
3. Korum Allrounder Quiver 10 ft 1.1lbs mit 3 Spitzen

Für das etwas schwere Feedern habe ich eine Korum Trilogy, da bin ich also abgedeckt...
Ich weiß auch, dass es da noch Drennan gibt, aber ich möchte erst mal im unteren Preissegment (60-80€) bleiben.

Könnt ihr mir mit einem Rat helfen? Meine Tendenz möchte ich noch nicht bekannt geben, um euch nicht zu beeinflussen.
Rollentips brauch ich keine, da bin ich genügend aufgestellt und ich habe ja auch noch 2 im Zulauf... (die 040er Sigma ist bisher auch noch arbeitslos, aber strahlt mich aus meinem Regal an...  )

Jetzt schon mal danke für eure Ratschläge und Meinungen...


----------



## Niklas32

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich brauche mal bitte euren Rat.
> 
> Ich möchte mir gerne eine leichte Feeder/Winkle Picker/Quiverrute zulegen, äh, ihr wisst schon was ich meine, also die mit den Wechselspitzen...
> Ich hatte so an 3m gedacht  und dabei folgende Ruten ins Auge gefasst:
> 
> 1. Kogha Classy Angler Duo mit 5 Spitzen
> 2. Shimano Aernos  mit 3 Spitzen   -  danke an Niklas32
> 3. Korum Allrounder Quiver 10 ft 1.1lbs mit 3 Spitzen
> 
> Für das etwas schwere Feedern habe ich eine Korum Trilogy, da bin ich also abgedeckt...
> Ich weiß auch, dass es da noch Drennan gibt, aber ich möchte erst mal im unteren Preissegment (60-80€) bleiben.


Also die Aernos hat heute voll überzeugt. Sensible Bissanzeige trotz starken Windes, feine Spitze und ordentlich Rückgrat. Damit kann bestimmt auch der Drill einer Brasse oder eines besseren Rotauges spannend werden. Selbst die kleine Exemplare heute hat man schön bis ins Handteil schlagen spüren. 

Ich habe heute ein recht kleines 20 Gramm Körbchen gefischt. Damit konnte ich auf jeden Fall gut werfen. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viel das voll wiegt, aber bei einem mittelgroßem 30 Gramm Körbchen voll mit Futter sollte man vielleicht etwas vorsichtig werfen. Das musst du nach deinem Einsatzgebiet wissen. Für mich sind 20 Gramm eigentlich immer ausreichend.

Das einzige was mich etwas an der Rute stört, ich aber auch schon vor dem Kauf wusste, ist, dass sie sich in der 2,70er Version in 2 gleich lange teile plus Spitze teilen lässt. So muss ich das Spitzenteil immer auf der Schnur hängen lassen. Letztlich stört es aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Skott

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Also die Aernos hat heute voll überzeugt. Sensible Bissanzeige trotz starken Windes, feine Spitze und ordentlich Rückgrat. Damit kann bestimmt auch der Drill einer Brasse oder eines besseren Rotauges spannend werden. Selbst die kleine Exemplare heute hat man schön bis ins Handteil schlagen spüren.
> 
> Ich habe heute ein recht kleines 20 Gramm Körbchen gefischt. Damit konnte ich auf jeden Fall gut werfen. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viel das voll wiegt, aber bei einem mittelgroßem 30 Gramm Körbchen voll mit Futter sollte man vielleicht etwas vorsichtig werfen. Das musst du nach deinem Einsatzgebiet wissen. Für mich sind 20 Gramm eigentlich immer ausreichend.
> 
> Das einzige was mich etwas an der Rute stört, ich aber auch schon vor dem Kauf wusste, ist, dass sie sich in der 2,70er Version in 2 gleich lange teile plus Spitze teilen lässt. So muss ich das Spitzenteil immer auf der Schnur hängen lassen. Letztlich stört es aber auch nicht wirklich.


Danke für deine Meinung Niklas.

Das mit der Teilung mag zwar nerven, aber dafür hast du bei 2,70m Gesamtlänge ja ein angenehmes Transportmaß von 1,15m.


----------



## Hecht100+

Skott
Ich schreib dann mal was zur Askari:
Ich würde sagen, sie ist halbparabolisch und kräftiger als ihre zarten Ringe ausschauen. Posen ab 3 gr. wirft sie ohne Probleme. Ich habe auch schon mit ihr Spinner ausgeworfen, was dann nicht so gut ist sind die kleinen Ringe zum Spinnangeln. 25 gr. Spinner macht sie aber ohne Probleme mit.
Die beigefügten Spitzen sind die feinsten in meinem Sortiment, ich würde sagen, alle unter 1 oz. Deswegen eignet sie sich auch als Pickerrute. Aber alle drei Spitzen sind doch merkbar unterschiedlich, aber eben sehr fein. Da ich damit aber bislang nur an Seen geangelt habe, komme ich mit 20 gr. Körben immer gut aus. Verarbeitung ist ohne Makel bei mir, gab aber auch schon mal Probleme bei den Ringen. Ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## Minimax

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Euren Zuspruch, liebe Jungs  , Bericht folgt später

Niklas32 Herzliches Petri zum winterlichen Multispeziesangeln und Glückwunsch zur Einweihung der neuen Rute!


Slappy schrieb:


> einfach raus und die Sonnenstrahlen aufnehmen wie eine Eidechse nach der Winterruhe.


Das ist für mich der Spruch des Tages- ganz genau so!

Skott: Es spricht sehr für deine Kennerschaft, das Du ausgerechnet die drei Ruten in der Auswahl hast. EIne Fehlinvestition ist keine von ihnen. Tatsächlich habe ich seltsamerweise alle drei zur Rede stehenden Stöcke, bzw. die Aernos in der 11ft medium feeder version. Ohne die Kogha und die Korum abzulehnen oder Ausschlusskriterien vorbringen zu können (Kogha: Spitzen schlecht verarbeitet, blank etwas zu hart und schwer, Tolles PL Verhältnis, extrem versatil sieht toll aus, wunderbar schlanker Griff/ Korum: etwas langsam, aber harmonisch, sieht ebenfalls toll aus,schön leicht ) Glaube ich, das die Aernos die beste Wahl ist- ich glaube auch das einige Ükels sie haben. Zur etwas schweren Aernos, die ich habe kann ich sagen: Absolut keine Schönheit, aber extrem qualitätvoll und robust*, definierte Spitzenauswahl, eine schnelle Aktion (muss man mögen).
Ich würde Hands down auf die Aernos gehen.

herzlich, 
Euer
Minimax




*Meine beiden Aernos haben schon mehrfach die Brücke an der Pferdchenwiese geküsst, während das Spitzenteil der Kogha daran zerschellt ist. Das kreide ich ihr aber nicht an, da es immer meine eigene Ungeschicklichkeit war.


----------



## geomas

Ach Mist, lieber Slappy - Euch als Family dann alles Gute, vor allem ne schnelle Genesung. 
Hoffentlich seid ihr bald wohlauf und könnt die Quarantäne irgendwie „sinnvoll” nutzen.


----------



## Jason

Slappy 
Dir und deiner Familie alles Gute.
https://www.amazon.de/606066956-Angelspiel-Zuerst-geangelt-Gewinnt/dp/B07Z6D1D77/ref=pd_sbs_1/261-9858626-0716366?pd_rd_w=JE7NW&pf_rd_p=dd7cdb0d-7d18-43b
Vielleicht kommst du ja hier mit während der Gefangenschaft über die Runden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Slappy
> Dir und deiner Familie alles Gute.
> https://www.amazon.de/606066956-Angelspiel-Zuerst-geangelt-Gewinnt/dp/B07Z6D1D77/ref=pd_sbs_1/261-9858626-0716366?pd_rd_w=JE7NW&pf_rd_p=dd7cdb0d-7d18-43b
> Vielleicht kommst du ja hier mit während der Gefangenschaft über die Runden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wir sollten Schleien- Slappy zum Posenbau verführen...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Slappy dir und deiner Familie gute Besserung. Halt die Ohren steif und Posenbau ist keine schlechte Idee.

Allen mutigen, die sich herausgewagt haben ein kräftiges Petri Heil  .

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sollten Schleien- Slappy zum Posenbau verführen...


Mal ganz ehrlich. Wenn mich Cowasweißichwiedasheißt erwischen würde, dann wurde ich mich in mein Angelzimmer verschanzen, solange es der Verlauf zulassen würde. Ne Karpfenliege passt hier wieder locker rein, nachdem ich einigemaßen Ordnung geschafft habe. Essen können sie mir vor der Tür stellen und alles ist gut. 
Ich muss doch meine Familie schützen und es  darf nicht im Mai passieren . Dann könnte ich mit dem bauen so richtig loslegen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Schön, daß Dein Teichansitz mit ein paar Fischen belohnt wurde, Niklas32 ! Petri zu Deinen Parkteichfängen!

Glückwunsch zum strammen Döbel, lieber Minimax! 
Wurde er Opfer seiner Vorliebe für SPAM oder warst Du mit einem anderen Köder am Start?


----------



## Tokka

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich brauche mal bitte euren geschätzten Rat.
> 
> Ich möchte mir gerne eine leichte Feeder/Winkle Picker/Quiverrute zulegen, äh, ihr wisst schon was ich meine, also die mit den Wechselspitzen...
> Ich hatte so an 3m gedacht  und dabei folgende Ruten ins Auge gefasst:
> 
> 1. Kogha Classy Angler Duo mit 5 Spitzen
> 2. Shimano Aernos  mit 3 Spitzen   -  danke an Niklas32
> 3. Korum Allrounder Quiver 10 ft 1.1lbs mit 3 Spitzen
> 
> Für das etwas schwere Feedern habe ich eine Korum Trilogy, da bin ich also abgedeckt...
> Ich weiß auch, dass es da noch Drennan gibt, aber ich möchte erst mal im unteren Preissegment (60-80€) bleiben.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir mit einem Rat helfen? Meine Tendenz möchte ich noch nicht bekannt geben, um euch nicht zu beeinflussen.
> Rollentips brauch ich keine, da bin ich genügend aufgestellt und ich habe ja auch noch 2 im Zulauf... (die 040er Sigma ist bisher auch noch arbeitslos, aber strahlt mich aus meinem Regal an...  )
> 
> Jetzt schon mal danke für eure Ratschläge und Meinungen...


Ich suche auch noch ne Rute in dem Segment. Und habe noch diese von Browning auf der Liste. 
Browning CK Carp Wand 2,45m 55g​ Kennt die jemand? Man liest in brit. Foren hin und wieder von ihr. Preislich ist sie natürlich interessant.


----------



## geomas

Bei mir gab es heute den nächsten komplett fischfreien Angelausflug. Und wieder konnte ich dem Tag viel schönes abgewinnen.

Bin zu ner Stelle gefahren, die mir bei Schnee dicke Döbel brachte, aber noch nie viele Fische lieferte. Bei aus der Sicht eines Touristen (haha) schönstem Wetter mit blauem Himmel habe ich Strecke gemacht, an verheißungsvollen Stellen mein Glück mit der Grundrute und/oder Posenrute versucht. Als Köder diente doch wieder die Flocke.

An der ersten Stelle wehte ein scharfer Wind, Stelle zwo war geschützt und ich saß ohne Mantel in der Sonne. Daß ich die Pose schlecht erkennen konnte im Gegenlicht war da fast Nebensache. Ein Zwergtaucher leistete mir Gesellschaft, später kam der Zaunkönig vorbei. Habe an den Montagen gefeilt, aber es ging nix. Ausgerechnet dieser Flußabschnitt von teilweise fast kanalartigem Charakter und ganz ohne querliegende Bäume oder überhängende Büsche kostete mich eine Grund- und eine Posenmontage. 






Hier und da ist es schon schön grün auf dem Lande... Die weiße Ecusima macht sich in der Praxis ganz gut.





Ruhig und recht gleichmäßig fließend gibt sich das Flüßchen hier, wenn es etwas wärmer ist werde ich da sicher noch mal hin.

Angenehm ist natürlich auch, daß es deutlich später dunkel wird. Kurz nach fünnef war es noch hell genug zum Angeln, aber ich habe zu diesem Zeitpunkt zusammengepackt.


----------



## Jason

Niklas32 Minimax 
Petri Heil aus dem Zwergenland. Ich sollte mich auch mal losmachen. Vielleicht im April, ich Schwätzer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Skott - zu den Ruten: die Shimano und die Kogha kenne ich nicht und die Korum würde ich eher für die gezielte Angelei auf etwas stärkere Fische empfehlen. Für die Angelei auf Plötz & Co. wäre sie mir persönlich etwas zu unsensibel. Die 3 Spitzen sind von der Biegekurve her sehr ähnlich und speziell für das etwas feinere Fischen nicht zart genug. Aber ich mag die Rute für die Döbelei und auch für das Fischen auf Tincas... sollte sie sich gut machen.
Falls die Optik wichtig ist: von Shakespeare gibt es ne sehr schnieke und dabei relativ günstige Rutenserie. SKP Solitude. Da ist auch ne Light Quiver in 10 und 11ft dabei. Und falls Du Zeit hast bietet der Gebrauchtmarkt viele klassische Ruten in dem Bereich.


----------



## Slappy

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Genesungswünsche   



Jason schrieb:


> Slappy
> Dir und deiner Familie alles Gute.
> https://www.amazon.de/606066956-Angelspiel-Zuerst-geangelt-Gewinnt/dp/B07Z6D1D77/ref=pd_sbs_1/261-9858626-0716366?pd_rd_w=JE7NW&pf_rd_p=dd7cdb0d-7d18-43b
> Vielleicht kommst du ja hier mit während der Gefangenschaft über die Runden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sehr gut   villeicht sollte ich das echt mal ausprobieren 


Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sollten Schleien- Slappy zum Posenbau verführen...


Um Gottes Willen... Wenn ich damit anfange... Außerdem müsste ich dann wirklich meinen Keller aufräumen, was ich ja seit 2 Jahren schon mache

Nene, wir machen es uns einfach schön. 
Wir schauen fern, spielen und machen natürlich auch Schulaufgaben.... 
Isolieren muss sich keiner von uns. Sind alle 4 betroffen. Hab vorher noch dafür gesorgt das genug Nudeln, Bier und Whisky im Haus sind.


----------



## Tricast

Allen erkälteten, verschnieften, unterangelten und allen wirklich Kranken wünsche ich, wir gute Besserung und Genesung. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Skott

Slappy schrieb:


> Hab vorher noch dafür gesorgt das genug Nudeln, Bier und Whisky im Haus sind.


Stefan, besonders der Letzte ist enorm wichtig, um insbesondere bei reiferen Männern die Immunabwehr wieder herzustellen... 
Weiterhin gute Besserung für Euch...


----------



## Slappy

Tricast schrieb:


> Allen erkälteten, verschnieften, unterangelten und allen wirklich Kranken wünsche ich, wir gute Besserung und Genesung.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Wo wir schon bei dem Thema sind... 
Wie geht es Susanne? 



Skott schrieb:


> Stefan, besonders der Letzte ist enorm wichtig, um insbesondere bei reiferen Männern die Immunabwehr wieder herzustellen...
> Weiterhin gute Besserung für Euch...


Das reifere kannst ruhig weg lassen. 
Wenn ich merke das ich krank werde trinke ich tatsächlich Hochprozentig. Konnte so schon sehr viel abwehren.


----------



## Ti-it

Slappy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen Genesungswünsche
> 
> 
> Sehr gut   villeicht sollte ich das echt mal ausprobieren
> 
> Um Gottes Willen... Wenn ich damit anfange... Außerdem müsste ich dann wirklich meinen Keller aufräumen, was ich ja seit 2 Jahren schon mache
> 
> Nene, wir machen es uns einfach schön.
> Wir schauen fern, spielen und machen natürlich auch Schulaufgaben....
> Isolieren muss sich keiner von uns. Sind alle 4 betroffen. Hab vorher noch dafür gesorgt das genug Nudeln, Bier und Whisky im Haus sind.


----------



## Ti-it

Slappy falls du Inspiration benötigst


----------



## Skott

Lieben Dank für eure Unterstützung, Jungs  (aber ich bin immer noch verwirrt, es ist nicht einfach...)


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Skott
> Ich schreib dann mal was zur Askari:
> Ich würde sagen, sie ist halbparabolisch und kräftiger als ihre zarten Ringe ausschauen. Posen ab 3 gr. wirft sie ohne Probleme. Ich habe auch schon mit ihr Spinner ausgeworfen, was dann nicht so gut ist sind die kleinen Ringe zum Spinnangeln. 25 gr. Spinner macht sie aber ohne Probleme mit.
> Die beigefügten Spitzen sind die feinsten in meinem Sortiment, ich würde sagen, alle unter 1 oz. Deswegen eignet sie sich auch als Pickerrute. Aber alle drei Spitzen sind doch merkbar unterschiedlich, aber eben sehr fein. Da ich damit aber bislang nur an Seen geangelt habe, komme ich mit 20 gr. Körben immer gut aus. Verarbeitung ist ohne Makel bei mir, gab aber auch schon mal Probleme bei den Ringen. Ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen.


Die Kogha gefiel mir auch, schon alleine wegen der umfangreichen Ausstattung und Möglichkeiten, aber die Ringverarbeitung geht gar nicht...
Ich danke dir lieber Hecht100+


Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank für Euren Zuspruch, liebe Jungs  , Bericht folgt später
> 
> Niklas32 Herzliches Petri zum winterlichen Multispeziesangeln und Glückwunsch zur Einweihung der neuen Rute!
> 
> Das ist für mich der Spruch des Tages- ganz genau so!
> 
> Skott: Es spricht sehr für deine Kennerschaft, das Du ausgerechnet die drei Ruten in der Auswahl hast. EIne Fehlinvestition ist keine von ihnen. Tatsächlich habe ich seltsamerweise alle drei zur Rede stehenden Stöcke, bzw. die Aernos in der 11ft medium feeder version. Ohne die Kogha und die Korum abzulehnen oder Ausschlusskriterien vorbringen zu können (Kogha: Spitzen schlecht verarbeitet, blank etwas zu hart und schwer, Tolles PL Verhältnis, extrem versatil sieht toll aus, wunderbar schlanker Griff/ Korum: etwas langsam, aber harmonisch, sieht ebenfalls toll aus,schön leicht ) Glaube ich, das die Aernos die beste Wahl ist- ich glaube auch das einige Ükels sie haben. Zur etwas schweren Aernos, die ich habe kann ich sagen: Absolut keine Schönheit, aber extrem qualitätvoll und robust*, definierte Spitzenauswahl, eine schnelle Aktion (muss man mögen).
> Ich würde Hands down auf die Aernos gehen.
> 
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax
> 
> *Meine beiden Aernos haben schon mehrfach die Brücke an der Pferdchenwiese geküsst, während das Spitzenteil der Kogha daran zerschellt ist. Das kreide ich ihr aber nicht an, da es immer meine eigene Ungeschicklichkeit war.


Danke Mini für deine Beschreibung und Erfahrung, ich denke, dass ich zur Korum tendiere...


geomas schrieb:


> Skott - zu den Ruten: die Shimano und die Kogha kenne ich nicht und die Korum würde ich eher für die gezielte Angelei auf etwas stärkere Fische empfehlen. Für die Angelei auf Plötz & Co. wäre sie mir persönlich etwas zu unsensibel. Die 3 Spitzen sind von der Biegekurve her sehr ähnlich und speziell für das etwas feinere Fischen nicht zart genug. Aber ich mag die Rute für die Döbelei und auch für das Fischen auf Tincas... sollte sie sich gut machen.
> Falls die Optik wichtig ist: von Shakespeare gibt es ne sehr schnieke und dabei relativ günstige Rutenserie. SKP Solitude. Da ist auch ne Light Quiver in 10 und 11ft dabei. Und falls Du Zeit hast bietet der Gebrauchtmarkt viele klassische Ruten in dem Bereich.


Dank auch an dich, lieber Georg!
Ich wollte einfach etwas Kürzeres und ich denke dass die Korum nicht zu straff sein wird, als weiche Alternative habe ich ja noch meine Daiwa Aqualite 390 ML-BD
für die kleineren Fische...
Ich denke, wenn es mir gut geht und familiär nichts dagegen spricht, werde ich morgen mal 60 Km nach Kamen zum Baitstore abspulen, um die Korum mal zu begrabbeln, ich wollte ohnehin wegen der Box "Korum ITM Maxi Rig Manager" dort hin....

Lieben Dank noch mal an alle für eure Hilfe und die Statements.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Na also! Aber jetzt zieh ich mich zurück, die Böen nehmen immer mehr zu, sonst werd ich noch weggeweht.


Petri Heil zu deinem zweiten Anlauf, also nicht zweifeln wenn mal geschneidert das wird ich glaube du wirst dies Jahr noch die eine
oder andere Kirsche hier präsentieren.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Insgesamt konnte ich in der kurzen verbliebenen Zeit 3 Fische fangen. Scheinbar waren einige Spezies aktiv. Es kamen noch eine Rotauge und eine Minibrasse hinzu. Wenn der Köder mal vernünftig im Wasser landete gab es meist auch recht zügig Bisse.
> Insgesamt hat mir ein recht heftiger Wind aber das Angeln nicht ganz einfach gemacht. Häufig war das Vordach verwickelt und arbeitete nicht richtig und die Bisserkennung bei der feinen Rute war auch nicht ganz ohne.


Petri Heil zu einen Fischen auch die wollen erst mal übezeugt werden und wie du sagtest der Wind war auch nicht ohne.



geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute den nächsten komplett fischfreien Angelausflug. Und wieder konnte ich dem Tag viel schönes abgewinnen.


Aber wie du sagst a hast du tolle Gelegenheiten zum fischen aufgetan auch das muß sein ud schön mal wieder frisches grün zu sehen,
sag mal deine Flüßchen münden doch bestimmt früher oder später im Meer, da wäre doch im Sommer bestimmt der eine oder andere
Schlangenähnliche Fisch möglich.
Danke für den Bericht.



Slappy schrieb:


> Isolieren muss sich keiner von uns. Sind alle 4 betroffen. Hab vorher noch dafür gesorgt das genug Nudeln, Bier und Whisky im Haus sind.


Hoffentlich hast du nicht das Klopapiervergessen, das wichtigste hast du ja schon


Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Klopapiervergessen


   leider doch    
Bekommen aber morgen einen Einkauf mit so belanglosem Zeug vor die Tür gestellt


----------



## Tobias85

Ti-it schrieb:


> Slappy falls du Inspiration benötigst


Gegoogelt, Preise gesehen und angefangen zu weinen... 

Petri Niklas32 und ganz besondersan Minimax zu dem prächtigen Torpedo!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs,
oder besser gute Nacht, bei mir wurds noch positiv tumultuarisch, so daß  ich erst jetzt die Deatails zum heutigen Kurzansitz nachtragen kann.
Ich bin heute gegen Mittag zu ner kleinen Patrouille aufgebrochen, und das war keine falsche Entscheidung, denn wie Schleienslappy sagt, man braucht jedes Fitzelchen Sonne und frische Luft das man in dieser Jahreszeit erhaschen kann.
Im Nachhinein ein Glückstag, denn mein erster Fang war kein schlechter: Dieser arg ramponierte Bursche dümpelte an meinem Swin herum, das Muster gefällt mir:




DIe Bedingungen waren; Wasser immerhin 3,1grad, sehr viel Wasser und starke Strömung, klarer Himmel mit herrlichem Sonnenschein und zunehmend starken Böen. Schlecht für den Angler, aber es war so ein schöner, sonniger Tag an der frischen Luft, die Farben waren so klar, die Luft frisch und crisp, der Himmel hatte tiefstes Raumhafenblau- Es war ein Eukalyptusbonbon für die Seele! Herrlich!




Blöd nur, das die Johnnies das nicht so empfanden, obwohl sie im Herbst und Frühling aufgehacktes, wildes Wasser zu schätzen wissen, und windige Tage (Dann aber mit jagenden Wolken!) sie ihre Vorsicht vergessen läßt. Heute aber nicht. Zunächst gabs gar keine Bisse, darauf folgte ein kurzes Upstream-Experiment, das so katastrohal scheiterte, das ich nicht darüber reden möchte.
Nachdem Standardwürfel durchgebunden ignoriert wurde, habe ich dann auf Miniwürfel gesetzt, und mir vorne einmeteroderso 14er angeknüppert. Nun stellten sich tatsächlich einzwei unhittables ein. Also, dünne Schnur ist unter bestimmten Bedingungen kein l´art pour l´art, sondern manchmal nützlich. Und als das dann einen Biss brachte, ich aber nicht kontern konnte habe ich zum letzten verzweifelten Mittel gegriffen, touch legering. (Ich tippe dies gerade übrigens mit der Nasenspitze, weil meine erfrorenen FInger schwarzbläulich sind und beginnen sich zu lösen)




Yo, und dann kam der Biss des bereits gezeigten Fisches- Ich will ehrlich sein, ich kann nicht entscheiden ob ich ihn an der SPitze gesehen habe oder am FInger gefühlt- Ein sehr dezenter Tapp, un dann ein leichtes Zupfen- da hab ich angehauen, und los gings. Die Auswertung hat ja ergeben, das er ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch für meine Verhältnisse war- das habe ich aber auch gespürt, bevor er im Kescher war. Sein trotziges Stampfen und seine Vorliebe für randliches Wurzelwerk/Treibäste liessen mich immer Schmerzhaft an mein 14er Vorfach denken- und ich wäre doch froh um die gute alte MkIV gewesen... Na ja, Ende Gut, alles gut- Wahrlich ein besonderer Tag mit einem besonderen Fisch, und mein PB für dieses Flüßchen und diesen Abschnitt. In meiner Minmax Märchenwelt glaub ich wirklch daran, das es der geschickte Jürgen Prochnow Fisch war, der mich neulich so genarrt hat...

Tscha, und danach ging nicht mehr viel. Der Bursche hatte den Swim mit seinem wütenden Widerstand  zuKleinholz zerlegt, ich hatte vom Touch legering und abhaken Eisfingerchen, die Bäume neigten sich unter den Böen bedrohlich- da hab ichs drangegeben und bin glücklich zum Minimobil zurück.

Natürlich konnte ich es nicht sein lassen, und habe einen kurzen Zwischenstopp im Waldswim gemacht- denn es war noch heller Tag, und dort ists windgeschützt: Und siehe da, die Flussgottheit hat mir noch einen schönen, wirklich munteren 40oderso Standartjohnnie obendrauf gepackt- wer will sich da beschweren?




heute war ein kurzer, aber um so reicherer Angeltag, mal sehen, vielleicht kriege ich noch ne Starterlaubnis für Samstag oder Sonntag,
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri Minimax


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum strammen Döbel, lieber Minimax!
> Wurde er Opfer seiner Vorliebe für SPAM oder warst Du mit einem anderen Köder am Start?


Dankeschön, lieber Geo- ja, natürlich: Only the brave Tulip, true to the End.

Wie seit Jahren schon SPAMME ich Threads und Swims damit zu.


----------



## Jason

Hab auch mal nachgeschaut und einen Schrecken bekommen. 


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gegoogelt, Preise gesehen und angefangen zu weinen...


70 Pfund ist ein Wort. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it

Jason schrieb:


> Hab auch mal nachgeschaut und einen Schrecken bekommen.
> 
> 70 Pfund ist ein Wort.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja absolut. 
Hatte es Anfang des Jahres in der Bucht für gut 20 Euro (Versand inkl.) ersteigert. Mit dabei noch ein Robbe Balsa-Hobel und ein bisschen Balsaholz. 
Da musste ich fast zuschlagen, zumal ich ebenfalls vorab googlte 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ja absolut.
> Hatte es Anfang des Jahres in der Bucht für gut 20 Euro (Versand inkl.) ersteigert. Mit dabei noch ein Robbe Balsa-Hobel und ein bisschen Balsaholz.
> Da musste ich fast zuschlagen, zumal ich ebenfalls vorab googlte
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Ich glaube, die Anzeige vom Verkäufer machte den Unterschied. 
"Posen selber bauen - Buch, Balsaholz und Hobel" 
Kein Wort von Floatmaker's Manual. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Slappy

Mega lieber Minimax . 
Vielen Dank für das Abenteuer. Dieser Tag wird so schnell nicht mehr zu toppen sein in deinem Angeljahr 2022


----------



## Dace

Minimax 

Petri zum schönen Döbel. Das Gewässer sieht auch gut aus, prima Fotos! Für die kalten Finger empfehle ich "fingerless gloves" ... 

Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir noch ein Petri Heil,  Minimax und vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Danke für die schön illustrierte Nachbetrachtung Deines gestrigen Angeltages, lieber Minimax . Sehr interessant, daß die Taktik des feineren Angelns aufging.
Ich selbst versuchte es ja meist, wenn es mit relativ grobem (und bewährtem) Gerät nicht schnell Lebenszeichen am anderen Ende der Strippe gab, am nächsten Swim. Sollte da vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.

Viel Erfolg im Baitstore, Skott . Bin schon gespannt, was Du Dir aussuchst. So einen gutsortierten Friedfischladen hätte ich hier auch gerne.

Allen, die dem Wetter trotzen und am Wochenende Pietschen: viel Erfolg!

Hier ist es sehr windig und ich pausiere.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hier ist es sehr windig und ich pausiere.



Jupp.
Soll noch richtig stürmisch werden heute abend und morgen.
Ich hätte Zeit aber bleibe auch zu Hause.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Soll noch richtig stürmisch werden heute abend und morgen.
> Ich hätte Zeit aber bleibe auch zu Hause.



Ich bin jetzt durch mit der Arbeit (2 Termine am Nachmittag sind kurzfristig ausgefallen), aber das Wetter ist zu garstig. 
Ganz evtl. versuche ich es morgen am Vormittag, nachmittags steht Arbeit an.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg im Baitstore, Skott . Bin schon gespannt, was Du Dir aussuchst. So einen gutsortierten Friedfischladen hätte ich hier auch gerne.


Danke lieber Georg, den hatte ich und noch viel mehr, heute ist ein wunderschöner Tag, trotz des beschi..enen Wetters, doch später mehr, ich muss erst noch ein paar Bilder machen und verkleinern...


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Danke lieber Georg, den hatte ich und noch viel mehr, heute ist ein wunderschöner Tag, trotz des beschi..enen Wetters, doch später mehr, ich muss erst noch ein paar Bilder machen und verkleinern...


Hihi, offenbar bleib der Besuch im Baitstore nicht ohne Folgen... Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Hihi, offenbar bleib der Besuch im Baitstore nicht ohne Folgen... Ich bin sehr gespannt!


Richtig Mini, ich habe mein mir selbst gesetztes Limit fast verdoppelt...  ...aber bin trotzdem glücklich...    (sorry für die schlechten Bilder, bin in Eile...)

Also nach einem schönen Frühstück mit meiner Gattin bin ich allein die 68km bei Mistwetter (Nebel und Regen) zum Baitstore nach Kamen gedüst, ich habe es nicht bereut....
Am Eingang freundliche Kontrolle des Impfstatus und dann ging es los... boah, die visuellen Eindrücke erschlugen mich förmlich und gedanklich rekonstruierte ich nochmal meinen Kontostand und mein selbst gesetztes Limit... 
Dann hatte der Chef auch schon Zeit für mich, (die Eingangskontrollen sind mühselig und die waren nur zu zwei, aber alles easy und entspannt!) und ich fragte ihn direkt nach meiner kurzen 10ft. Feeder, erklärte ihm meine Auswahl, klar, Kogha konnt er mir nicht zeigen, aber Shimano und Korum konnte ich beide begrabbeln und
im direkten Vergleich (Shimano war etwas straffer und optisch nicht so ganz meins) wurde es die Korum Allrounder:





mit den 3 Spitzen (1,2 u. 3 oz.)




1 u.2 als Glasspitzen und die 3er als Kohlefaser.

Georg hatte mich mit seiner Korum Box, richtig heißt sie : "Korum ITM Maxi Rig Manager"  angefixt, angesehen und auch mitgenommen:




Dann noch ein paar Kleinteile, wie Futterschleuder (meine letzte Zwille hatte ich mit 14 und war aus einer Kirschbaumgabel und die Gummis waren Streifen aus Autoreifenschläuchen geschnittten  ) , Rutenstrümpfe, Futterkörbe, Posen und andere Nubsies...




geomas , Georg, ich habe nicht rechtzeitig geschaltet, aber ich verspreche dir, dass ich dir eine Dose von den "Sensas Super Soft Pellets Sweet Magic" besorge...
Ich weiß um die Problematik der Beschaffung und vielleicht kann ich dir ja auch mal damit helfen, gib mir bitte noch etwas Zeit...

Zum Schluss konnte ich an dem Nostalgieschwimmer meiner Kindheit auch nicht vorbei gehen und habe ihn eingetütet...




Auf der Rückfahrt schrieb mir meine Frau per Whatsapp mit Foto, dass ein Paket angekommen sei...
Es ging um die beiden Rollen aus der Bucht, von denen ich euch erzählt hatte...
Der Puls stieg, ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, weil die Ankündigung erst für Mo oder Di war und nach dem Einliefern in der Filiale laut Sendungsverfolgung fast 30 Stunden nichts passiert war, im Klartext: Das Paket wurde gestern abend um 20:00 Uhr im tiefsten Bayer verladen und heute morgen zugstellt... 

Ich bin trotzdem gechillt nach Hause, habe unterwegs noch einen kleinen Snack beim Fischhändler mitgenommen und habe dann nach Ankunft zuerst in aller Ruhe und mit Puls ausgepackt:








Ich war sehr, sehr angenehm überrascht, aber mittlerweile habe ich mehr als Pipi in den Augen...  (habe etwas recherchiert...)
Diese Rolle hat 2 Gravuren (außer der Modellbezeichnung)
1. US Patent mit Nummer und
2. Individual- oder Fahrgestellnummer?

zu 1. Dieses US Patent wurde 1953 für diese Roll vergeben und
zu 2. wurde diese Rolle 1955 laut Individualnummer hergestellt...
Das heißt, dass diese Rolle genauso alt ist, wie ich, wir sind beide 1955 geboren... 

Die andere Rolle:








Diese Rolle ist laut Rechere von 1979, bzw. wurde ab da gebaut und wäre dann so alt wie mein 1. Sohn

Beide Rollen sind vom optischen Zustand 2+ bis 1-, wenn ich das überhaupt beurteilen darf...
Technisch laufen beide rund, die DAM läuft etwas länger nach nach dem Anstubsen...

Das kann an altem und zuwenig Fett in der Mitchell liegen, ich habe nachgesehen und werde da mal in aller Ruhe dran gehen...

Die DAM möchte ich fischen und die Mitchell kommt ins Regal, die ist mir auch ein bißchen groß, gefühlt sogar größer als die DAM...

So, danke für eure Unterstützung, Geduld und Zurückhaltung (so bleibt der Zusammenhang erhalten),

ich muss jetzt die versprochenen Bandnudeln mit der Lachs-/Safran-/Sahnesauce kochen...


----------



## Dace

Ich habe den Beitrag geändert.

Ich bereite mich gerade schon mal auf meinen nächsten Angeltag vor. Die Berichte hier sind schon motivierend. Daneben schaue ich auch mal zur Motivation in ein gutes Angelbuch, meist sind es englische Angelbücher. 

Wer sich für das Buch interessiert

Darin sind neben  dem gelöschten Bild schöne weitere Bilder, Skizzen und gute Artikel über das Flussfischen - sehr empfehlenswert!

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Dace

Skott 

So ein Besuch im Baitstore kann teuer werden ... ist ein toller Laden. Schöne Röllchen hast du dir da zugelegt.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zu Deinem Fischzug im Baitstore, Wolfgang! Die Rollen sehen echt schnieke aus. 
Ich bin mir sicher, daß Du an und mit Deinen Anschaffungen viel Freude haben wirst.
Und bei schlechtem Wetter kannst Du ja schon mal die Nubsies in die Korum Box einsortieren.

Bin gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen mit den Softhooker-Pellets. Ich finde die als „immer-dabei”-Altenative sehr praktisch. Speziell als „Change-Bait”, wenn die Bisse auf den Hauptkölder (Mais, Breadpunch) nachlassen, kann so ne Alternative doch noch den einen oder anderen auch besseren Fisch bringen.
Hoffentlich waren die Dir gesandten BaitTech-Softhookers nicht zu weich - ich hatte neulich eine Charge, die waren mir zu weich und schwieriger anzuködern als die früher gekauften sonst identischen Pellets.


----------



## geomas

Spannende Lektüre hast Du da am Wickel, Dace . Die Fangzahlen im Text sind schon äußerst beeindruckend.
Die präparierten Plötz als Wandschmuck sind etwas speziell, aber natürlich ebenfalls sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen mit den Softhooker-Pellets. Ich finde die als „immer-dabei”-Altenative sehr praktisch. Speziell als „Change-Bait”, wenn die Bisse auf den Hauptkölder (Mais, Breadpunch) nachlassen, kann so ne Alternative doch noch den einen oder anderen auch besseren Fisch bringen.
> Hoffentlich waren die Dir gesandten BaitTech-Softhookers nicht zu weich - ich hatte neulich eine Charge, die waren mir zu weich und schwieriger anzuködern als die früher gekauften sonst identischen Pellets.


Hallo Georg,

ich habe deine kühl (im Kühlschrank) gelagert und werde das mit meiner Neuerwerbung auch machen.
Vielleicht sollte man ab und zu etwas Luft für ein Stündchen bei Raumtemperatur da ran lassen..?


----------



## Dace

Ja, die auf der Insel haben wirklich tolle Bücher. Ich habe fast ausschließlich englische Angelbücher. Die sind einfach auch klasse aufgemacht mit vielen tollen Illustrationen, die haben gute Zeichner die selber Angeln (z.B. Chris Turnball, John Searl). Das Übersetzen klappt ja mittlerweile mit der Computertechnik und guter Software wirklich gut.


----------



## geomas

Skott - ich lagere meine Softpellets (aus der Not heraus) bei stärker schwankenden Temperaturen. 
Die früherern Chargen der BaitTech waren diesbezüglich robust (mein Eindruck). 
Im Kühlschrank ist nicht genug Platz und einen extra Köder-Fridge möchte ich nicht.

Die kommenden Mies-Wetter-Tage will ich nutzen, um probehalber mal ne Nash BP4 an die Korum Allrounder Quiver zu schrauben. 
Stand jetzt soll die die Funktion der „mittellangen Universal-Döbel-Grundrute” für die Flußangelei bekommen. Als Schnur werde ich mal die robuste Daiwa Sensor in 6lb* nehmen. Die könnte gut zur Aktion der Korum-Rute passen und sollte an hängerträchtigen Swims Reserven bieten.

Dace - gute Zeichnungen sind zur Illustration auch sehr guten Fotos oft überlegen.
Vermutlich sind sie aber teurer und schwieriger zu beschaffen für die Verlage von Zeitschriften/Literatur.
Ich kann auch den einfachen, skizzenartigen Zeichnungen eine Menge abgewinnen.



*) in der Praxis wohl mehr


----------



## Dace

geomas

Zweifellos, einfache, skizzenartige Zeichnungen sind zu Erläuterungen ein geeignetes Mittel.

Das Beschaffen scheint vorwiegend  Deutschland der Fall zu sein, obwohl ich glaube, dass das ohne weiteres möglich ist.

In England geht man da andere Weg. Derartige Skizzen sind  in der Angeling Times keine Seltenheit:

Link zum Bild und Artikel


----------



## Skott

Ich habe gerade durch Zufall einen schönen alten Film gefunden, allein schon die Brücke darin ist schon über 600 Jahre alt...






Viel Spass dabei..


----------



## Ti-it

Hallo in die Runde, 

Bräuchte mal eure Expertise. 
Fische legernd normalerweise immer durchgebunden Hakengröße 6 bis 2, Leger Stop und für die meisten Swims reichen 3 SG's am Seitenarm, damit der Gouda oder das Frühstücksfleisch in Spielwürfelgröße gerade so liegen bleibt. Beim Grund abrollen gehe ich entsprechend niedriger.
Also die Montage halte ich tatsächlich so einfach wie möglich und fahre, was die Döbel und Barben betrifft, hiermit auch relativ gut.
Nun habe ich kürzlich ein paar ältere 1/8 Oz Drennan Madenkörbe bekommen. Diese will ich natürlich mal testen.
Was meint ihr? In einem kleinem Fluss mit gutem Barben und Döbelbestand sinnvoll oder eher kontraproduktiv? Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit solch Mini Blockends?
Was meiner Meinung nach für den Korb spricht ist das Gewicht, welches nahezu identisch zu meinem üblichem Schrotseitenarm ist. Ausserdem das geringe Volumen und somit ein relativ geräuschloses Auftreffen auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Gleichzeitig sehe ich die Größe aber auch kritisch. Wenig Volumen, somit auch wenig Maden. Überhaupt rentabel? Mein Hauptbedenken ist allerdings, dass die Barben und Döbel den Korb, aufgrund der geringen Grösse komplett einsaugen, somit einen Biss simulieren, ich den Anhieb in Leere setze und der Fisch erstmal über alle Berge ist.
Was Maden bzw Madenkorb betrifft, gibt es wohl sicherlich viele modernere, vllt bessere Rigs/Methoden mit PVA etc.?! Hier bin ich ehrlicherweise totaler Anfänger.





Danke euch für eure Meinungen! 
Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Jungs,
> oder besser gute Nacht, bei mir wurds noch positiv tumultuarisch, so daß ich erst jetzt die Deatails zum heutigen Kurzansitz nachtragen kann.
> Ich bin heute gegen Mittag zu ner kleinen Patrouille aufgebrochen, und das war keine falsche Entscheidung, denn wie Schleienslappy sagt, man braucht jedes Fitzelchen Sonne und frische Luft das man in dieser Jahreszeit erhaschen kann.
> Im Nachhinein ein Glückstag, denn mein erster Fang war kein schlechter: Dieser arg ramponierte Bursche dümpelte an meinem Swin herum, das Muster gefällt mir:


Ja bei schönen Wetter mal wieder raus das hat was und dann noch einen Kleinen Räuberverführer finden nicht schlecht.



Minimax schrieb:


> Yo, und dann kam der Biss des bereits gezeigten Fisches- Ich will ehrlich sein, ich kann nicht entscheiden ob ich ihn an der SPitze gesehen habe oder am FInger gefühlt- Ein sehr dezenter Tapp, un dann ein leichtes Zupfen- da hab ich angehauen, und los gings. Die Auswertung hat ja ergeben, das er ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch für meine Verhältnisse war- das habe ich aber auch gespürt, bevor er im Kescher war. Sein trotziges Stampfen und seine Vorliebe für randliches Wurzelwerk/Treibäste liessen mich immer Schmerzhaft an mein 14er Vorfach denken- und ich wäre doch froh um die gute alte MkIV gewesen... Na ja, Ende Gut, alles gut- Wahrlich ein besonderer Tag mit einem besonderen Fisch, und mein PB für dieses Flüßchen und diesen Abschnitt. In meiner Minmax Märchenwelt glaub ich wirklch daran, das es der geschickte Jürgen Prochnow Fisch war, der mich neulich so genarrt hat...


Noch mal Petri Heil zu deinem Döbel, Danke für den tollen Bericht und weil schon das Boot erwähnst hier für Dich








Skott schrieb:


> Richtig Mini, ich habe mein mir selbst gesetztes Limit fast verdoppelt...  ...aber bin trotzdem glücklich...   (sorry für die schlechten Bilder, bin in Eile...)


Na sowas hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht aber die Rollen die du dir da gegönnt hast sind ja richtige Sahnestücke echt schön
Kann man ja fast neidisch werden...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ti-it:
Bringt schon was, auch sehr kleine Mengen zielgenau anzufüttern.
Gerade, wenn die Fische nicht so recht wollen oder es kalt ist.

Und dass die Fische gelegentlich den Futterkorb attackieren, kommt bei größeren Körben auch vor.
In der Regel legt aber der Köder ja stromab und wird zuerst genommen.


----------



## geomas

Ti-it - ich hab leider keine Infos zu den kleinen Drennan-Körben, aber mir aus Neugier selbst welche bestellt, da ich ohnehin die Angelei mit Maden etwas verstärkt praktizieren möchte. Bei Ehmanns gibts die altmodischen Feeder für nen schmalen Taler.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Ti-it - ich hab leider keine Infos zu den kleinen Drennan-Körben, aber mir aus Neugier selbst welche bestellt, da ich ohnehin die Angelei mit Maden etwas verstärkt praktizieren möchte. Bei Ehmanns gibts die altmodischen Feeder für nen schmalen Taler.


Genau da habe ich die auch bestellt geomas . Werde hier denke ich nochmal nachordern. Weil wir schon bei Ehmanns sind. Hast du zufällig Erfahrung mit den Leger Stops von denen? Der Preis wäre nämlich auch absolut überzeugend.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ti-it:
> Bringt schon was, auch sehr kleine Mengen zielgenau anzufüttern.
> Gerade, wenn die Fische nicht so recht wollen oder es kalt ist.
> 
> Und dass die Fische gelegentlich den Futterkorb attakieren, kommt bei größeren Körben auch vor.
> In der Regel legt aber der Köder ja stromab und wird zuerst genommen.


Besten Dank Allround-Angler



Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Ti-it schrieb:


> Genau da habe ich die auch bestellt geomas . Werde hier denke ich nochmal nachordern. Weil wir schon bei Ehmanns sind. Hast du zufällig Erfahrung mit den Leger Stops von denen? Der Preis wäre nämlich auch absolut überzeugend.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Leider kann ich Dir da nicht helfen, ich tue mich schwer mit Ledgerstops und bevorzuge ganz andere Montagen oder „Grippa-Stops” als Stopper.


----------



## Dace

Ti-it

Ich kenne diese kleinen Feeder. Kleinere Feeder nehme ich dann, wenn der Fisch da ist und es gut beißt. Dann brauche ich nicht so viel Futter/Maden. 

Wenn das Wasser tief ist, sind sie eher von Nachteil. Dann ist der Feeder, insbesondere in der warmen Jahreszeit, wenn die Maden sehr agil in der Dose sind, meist leer, bevor er auf den Grund ankommt. Im Fließwasser sind die Maden dann irgendwo - meist mit dem Fisch.

Man kann dem entgegen wirken, in dem man den Feeder mit Isolierband abtapt.

Das mache ich gerne beim Schleienangeln. Dann nehme ich aber meist einen large  Blockend Feeder. Die gibt es in den Größen small, medium und large. Das funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut.







Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Ti-it

geomas "Grippa-Stops" werde ich mal testen. Danke für die Inspiration.

Dace Besten Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung und Verdeutlichung per Foto.
Schöne Charakter-Schleie und schöne Bruce & Walker - ein Blick auf den Griff und der Gedanke "die kann wohl ein ganzes Angelbuch schreiben". 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Dace schrieb:


> Ti-it
> 
> Ich kenne diese kleinen Feeder. Kleinere Feeder nehme ich dann, wenn der Fisch da ist und es gut beißt. Dann brauche ich nicht so viel Futter/Maden.
> 
> Wenn das Wasser tief ist, sind sie eher von Nachteil. Dann ist der Feeder, insbesondere in der warmen Jahreszeit, wenn die Maden sehr agil in der Dose sind, meist leer, bevor er auf den Grund ankommt. Im Fließwasser sind die Maden dann irgendwo - meist mit dem Fisch.
> 
> Man kann dem entgegen wirken, in dem man den Feeder mit Isolierband abtapt.
> 
> Das mache ich gerne beim Schleienangeln. Dann nehme ich aber meist einen large  Blockend Feeder. Die gibt es in den Größen small, medium und large. Das funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397329
> 
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland



Petri zur tollen Schleie! 
Ist das etwa eine Bruce & Walker Mk IV Avon? Ich frage aufgrund der Intermediate-Wicklungen. Meine Rute hat solche Wicklungen jedenfalls und außerdem einen weißen Steckzapfen. Die wohl gummierte Abhakmatte gefällt mir auch, gibt es so etwas heute noch irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## Dace

Bankside Dreamer

Ja, das ist eine Bruce & Walker MK IV G Avon 11'. Ich habe welche mit braunem und weißen Zapfen. Eine meine ersten Ruten. Habe ich in den 70-ziger bei Gerry's of Wimbledon in London im Laden gekauft. Ich hatte damals zu wenig Geld, sonst …

Die Abhakmatte, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist eine Fußmatte, die zu einem Bivvy gehörte.  Dafür war sie mir zu dick, ich bin da nur drüber gestolpert. Seit dem habe ich sie zur Abhakmatte umfunktioniert und fast immer dabei, weil sie sich superklein zusammendrücken und säubern lässt.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Minimax

A bisserl was geht immer*.  
Ich wünsche einen schönen geruhsamen Sonntag





* also, außer wenn halt nix geht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Über Mittag war ich mit dem Captain_H00k und einem weiteren Angler bei Meerbusch am Rhein.
5Würfe mit der Spinnrute, ne Stunde Qautschen und ab ins Auto und zurück in die warme Wohnung.
Das war echt eisig im viel zu heftigen Wind.. .
Bald kommt das Frühjahr - dann ist alles wieder schöner..


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Minimax - sehr schön...


----------



## Skott

Petri Minimax , tolle Flossenfarbe und dieser Bronzeschimmer...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das war echt eisig im viel zu heftigen Wind.. .


Absolut, hier auch. Aber cool das ihr draussen wart!  
Purer Zufall das ich den Burschen bemerkt habe, die Spitze der Mefoblankrute hat gewibbelt wie 1ozGlassQuiver. Ich hab mindestens 2 Bisse verpennt Bzw. Garnicht registriert. Rückblickend hätt ich zuhause bleiben sollen, allein schon weils mir die Missus ein bisschen verboten hatte, wegen fliegender Zweige und so. Jetzt muss ich gleich ganz diplomatisch sein.


----------



## Tobias85

Ich habs bei dem Wetter auch vorgezogen, den Döbeln nicht nachzustellen - wollte den Knochenwald nicht noch um meine eigenen Knochen bereichern.  

Aber dir Petri, toller Fisch.


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri Minimax ! 
Aber die Missus hat schon Recht mit den Sorgen. Ist bei Euch nicht sowas wie Katastrophenalarm ausgerufen? Oder ich habe mich im Radio verhört.


----------



## rustaweli

Schade rhinefisher , aber so ein Treff am Rhein hat ja auch seinen Charme!


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri Minimax !
> Aber die Missus hat schon Recht mit den Sorgen. Ist bei Euch nicht sowas wie Katastrophenalarm ausgerufen? Oder ich habe mich im Radio verhört.


Richtig, aber die Sturmwarnung wurde gegen Mittag im Radio aufgehoben, und ich bin erst dann losgefahren. Ausserdem saß ich am bewaldeten Teil der Strecke, wo die vielen hohen Bäume mit ihren morschen Äste die Böen auffangen und zerstreuen konnten.
"Du siehst also, Liebste, ich war vorsichtig und vernünftig. Warum guckst Du so komisch? Schatz? Liebste?"


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ausserdem saß ich am bewaldeten Teil der Strecke, wo die vielen hohen Bäume mit ihren morschen Äste die Böen auffangen und zerstreuen konnten.


Na dann grad da wäre ich vorsichtig bei mir lag mal nach einem Sturm ein Oberschenkeldicker Ast auf dem Angelsteg, leider war ich
verhindert so das ich an dem Tag nicht fischen konnte... Glück gehabt, man der hätte mir glatt meine Stöcker zertrümmert...
Ach bevor ich es vergess ein dickes Petri Heil zu einen schicken Döbel



Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Wäre das nicht eine sichere Möglichkeit?
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B000EYQDBM?tag=wassersport-helm-21&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na dann grad da wäre ich vorsichtig


Ja, ähm,  ich habs nicht 100% ernst gemeint, ich wollte humorvoll verdeutlichen wie blöde und unvorsichtig mein Handeln war.
Also, Ükels: es ist nicht 'cool' unter solchen Bedingungen zu angeln, bitte nicht nachmachen,


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, Ükels: es ist nicht 'cool' unter solchen Bedingungen zu angeln, bitte nicht nachmachen,



_"Wenn der Regen niederbraust,
Wenn der Sturm das Feld durchsaust,
Bleiben Mädchen oder Buben
Hübsch daheim in ihren Stuben. -
Robert aber dachte: "Nein!
Das muss draußen herrlich sein!" -
Und im Felde patschet er
Mit dem Regenschirm umher.

Hui, wie pfeift der Sturm und keucht,
Dass der Baum sich niederbeugt!
Seht! Den Schirm erfasst der Wind,
Und der Robert fliegt geschwind
Durch die Luft so hoch und weit;
Niemand hört ihn, wenn er schreit.
An die Wolken stößt er schon,
Und der Hut fliegt auch davon.

Schirm und Robert fliegen dort
Durch die Wolken immer fort.
Und der Hut fliegt weit voran,
Stößt zuletzt am Himmel an.
Wo der Wind sie hingetragen,
Ja, das weiß kein Mensch zu sagen."_

Heinrich Hoffmann


----------



## Jason

Minimax
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Petri Heil zu deinem Döbel. Du hälst die Fahne hier hoch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Ti-it : Die Leger-Stops verwendet nicht einmal mehr Peterchen. In einem Video rät er davon ab und benutzt stattdessen 3 Gummistopper hintereinander um den Feeder zu halten. Bei den kleinen Gewichten würde ich auch Grippa-Stops nehmen oder wenn das zu teuer kommt einen Stopperknoten mit Perle. Die Perle kann man immer wieder verwenden und etwas Schnur um einen Stopperknoten zu binden hat man immer übrig.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Ein herzliches und freundliches Petri an den wagemutigen Helden der bei Sturm hinauszieht um den Döbeln nachzustellen. Andere sitzen hinter dem Ofen, so wie ich auch, und erfreuen uns an den Bildern die mit klammen Fingern und zittriger Hand für uns geschossen wurden.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Trickyfisher

Liebe Kollegen
Nach längerem mitlesen kann ich nicht mehr anders. 
Was bitte ist ein "wankelndes Ükel"?
Ich muss das jetzt wissen


----------



## Minimax

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Liebe Kollegen
> Nach längerem mitlesen kann ich nicht mehr anders.
> Was bitte ist ein "wankelndes Ükel"?
> Ich muss das jetzt wissen


Das geht auf den verehrten Gründer unseres schönen Threads zurück, Fantastic Fishing.
Er erklärte es einst so:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Name des Threads hat seinen Ursprung aber nicht in der Herrlichkeit des Ükels, sondern dem Schaffen von Tolkien. Den Namen adaptierte ich vom "Tänzelnden Pony" aus Bree, hin zum "Wankelnden Ükel" im Anglerboard. Schlicht als Zeichen für eine Zusammenkunft der Völker in der Mitte eines Ortes. Kurios, welche Spuren diverse Autoren nach ihrem Ableben auch nach Jahrzehnten hinterlassen.
> 
> Also, meine Freunde, ich hab euch im Auge.



Und Ükel ist eine landschaftliche Kurzform für die Laube bzw. Ukelei, unseren Wappenfisch, ein anglerisch wenig anspruchsvoller, kleinwüchsiger Cyprinide.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil zum kernigen Sturm-Döbel, lieber Minimax !


----------



## Trickyfisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Das geht auf den verehrten Gründer unseres schönen Threads zurück, Fantastic Fishing.
> Er erklärte es einst so:
> 
> 
> Und Ükel ist eine landschaftliche Kurzform für die Laube bzw. Ukelei, unseren Wappenfisch, ein anglerisch wenig anspruchsvoller, kleinwüchsiger Cyprinide.


Ok, danke, jetzt versteh ich's "a woglats Lauberl" , wie wir Alpenbewohner sagen würden


----------



## keinangelprofi

Ich war gestern bei eisigen Wind auch 1 Stunde draußen, um die OCC Kombo zu testen. Ich konnte ein 38er Aitel und einen ungefähr eben so großen Aland fangen beide auf Britflocke. Einen dritten Biss hab ich noch versammelt.
Es kann also losgehen…


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das geht auf den verehrten Gründer unseres schönen Threads zurück, Fantastic Fishing.
> Er erklärte es einst so:
> 
> *Und Ükel ist eine landschaftliche Kurzform für die Laube *bzw. Ukelei, unseren Wappenfisch, ein anglerisch wenig anspruchsvoller, kleinwüchsiger Cyprinide.



Nein.
Er schrieb ergänzend:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .....nennen wir sie aber nicht Laube. Die steht bei uns im Garten.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Er schrieb ergänzend:


Das mit der Laube war ja mein erläuternder Zusatz für die Menschen im Süden.
Ich kenn Ükel eigentlich auch nur als Ukelei, bzw. Uckel. Ükel war auch für mich neu, und nun ists ein Synonym für 'einer von uns' geworden.

Edit: keinangelprofi Petri, Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Combotest


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Er erklärte es einst so:


Und ich bin jetzt die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, FF hat Anleihen ans Holländische gemacht, ich bin immer von der zaudernden Ukelei ausgegangen.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und ich bin jetzt die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, FF hat Anleihen ans Holländische gemacht, ich bin immer von der *zaudernden Ukelei* ausgegangen.


Genau, wankelnd im Sinne von wankelmütig, zaudernd, was die Bissfreude angeht


----------



## Ti-it

Tricast schrieb:


> Ti-it : Die Leger-Stops verwendet nicht einmal mehr Peterchen. In einem Video rät er davon ab und benutzt stattdessen 3 Gummistopper hintereinander um den Feeder zu halten. Bei den kleinen Gewichten würde ich auch Grippa-Stops nehmen oder wenn das zu teuer kommt einen Stopperknoten mit Perle. Die Perle kann man immer wieder verwenden und etwas Schnur um einen Stopperknoten zu binden hat man immer übrig.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Herzlichen Dank für die Info, Heinz. 
Ihr habt mich überzeugt 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tokka

Wisst ihr was das sein kann? Diese roten Tentakel lagen einer Bestellung bei. Es steht nichts weiter darauf.


----------



## Hecht100+

Kunstwürmer??


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kunstwürmer??


Würde ich auch sagen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tokka

Jason schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich danke euch Beiden. Die sehen wirklich extrem "künstlich" aus. Mal kiecken, Barsche werden sie im Sommer schon ärgern können. Das probiere ich aus…


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich würde sagen Kunstwürmer zum selbstabschneiden, z. B. Auch auf Madenlänge. So ein Farbtupfer kann manchmal der Bringer sein.


----------



## Hecht100+

Oder in halber Maden Länge als Farbtupfer und Köder - Stopper verwenden, damit bekommt man einen Wurm gut gesichert auf dem Haken.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Das mit der Laube war ja mein erläuternder Zusatz für die Menschen im Süden.
> Ich kenn Ükel eigentlich auch nur als Ukelei, bzw. Uckel. Ükel war auch für mich neu, und nun ists ein Synonym für 'einer von uns' geworden.
> 
> Edit: keinangelprofi Petri, Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Combotest


PS: In unserer Ecke (sehr lokal) heißen Ukeleien "Elfchen". Ein Name, der dem Tier wesentlich eher entspricht, wie ich finde.
Kaulbarsche werden übrigens als "Spoysser Hexen" bezeichnet. Die Spoy ist ein Kanal hier, in dem es mal von den Kollegen wimmelte.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das sind doch mal tolle Namen.


----------



## skyduck

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch ne Rute in dem Segment. Und habe noch diese von Browning auf der Liste.
> Browning CK Carp Wand 2,45m 55g​Kennt die jemand? Man liest in brit. Foren hin und wieder von ihr. Preislich ist sie natürlich interessant.


Jep,

ich habe da zwei Stück von. Eine für mich und danach noch eine für meine bessere Hälfte geholt. Eine sehr filigrane Rute. Liegt sehr gut in der Hand und eine klassische Wand. zu stark für ne Picker, zu leicht und kurz für eine Feeder. Bei kleinen Gewässern und wenig Platz eine echt tolle Rute, die namensbedingt auch noch genug Reserve für den einen oder anderen Karpfen hat. Schön weich und federt sehr gut ab. Machst du nix verkehrt mit. Verarbeitung ist bei beiden die ich habe sehr gut.


----------



## Tokka

skyduck schrieb:


> Jep,
> 
> ich habe da zwei Stück von. Eine für mich und danach noch eine für meine bessere Hälfte geholt. Eine sehr filigrane Rute. Liegt sehr gut in der Hand und eine klassische Wand. zu stark für ne Picker, zu leicht und kurz für eine Feeder. Bei kleinen Gewässern und wenig Platz eine echt tolle Rute, die namensbedingt auch noch genug Reserve für den einen oder anderen Karpfen hat. Schön weich und federt sehr gut ab. Machst du nix verkehrt mit. Verarbeitung ist bei beiden die ich habe sehr gut.


Kannst du sie zufällig mit der Korum Allrounder 10' 1.1.lb vergleichen? Die fischen wohl auch einige im Forum hier. Ist die Browning Wand straffer? Sorry für diese Fragen. In der Hauptstadt gibt es leider keinen vernünftig sortieren Friedfischladen. Alles nur Kunstköderdompteure hier…


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Richtig Mini, ich habe mein mir selbst gesetztes Limit fast verdoppelt...  ...aber bin trotzdem glücklich...    (sorry für die schlechten Bilder, bin in Eile...)
> 
> Also nach einem schönen Frühstück mit meiner Gattin bin ich allein die 68km bei Mistwetter (Nebel und Regen) zum Baitstore nach Kamen gedüst, ich habe es nicht bereut....
> Am Eingang freundliche Kontrolle des Impfstatus und dann ging es los... boah, die visuellen Eindrücke erschlugen mich förmlich und gedanklich rekonstruierte ich nochmal meinen Kontostand und mein selbst gesetztes Limit...
> Dann hatte der Chef auch schon Zeit für mich, (die Eingangskontrollen sind mühselig und die waren nur zu zwei, aber alles easy und entspannt!) und ich fragte ihn direkt nach meiner kurzen 10ft. Feeder, erklärte ihm meine Auswahl, klar, Kogha konnt er mir nicht zeigen, aber Shimano und Korum konnte ich beide begrabbeln und
> im direkten Vergleich (Shimano war etwas straffer und optisch nicht so ganz meins) wurde es die Korum Allrounder:
> Anhang anzeigen 397276
> 
> mit den 3 Spitzen (1,2 u. 3 oz.)
> Anhang anzeigen 397280
> 
> 1 u.2 als Glasspitzen und die 3er als Kohlefaser.
> 
> Georg hatte mich mit seiner Korum Box, richtig heißt sie : "Korum ITM Maxi Rig Manager"  angefixt, angesehen und auch mitgenommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 397281
> 
> Dann noch ein paar Kleinteile, wie Futterschleuder (meine letzte Zwille hatte ich mit 14 und war aus einer Kirschbaumgabel und die Gummis waren Streifen aus Autoreifenschläuchen geschnittten  ) , Rutenstrümpfe, Futterkörbe, Posen und andere Nubsies...
> Anhang anzeigen 397283


Ich muß gestehen, ich habe im Baitstore schon sehr sehr viel (ja,ja,viel zu viel) gekauft war aber noch nie dort. Das muß ich unbedingt mal nachholen... Mit den Korumruten hast du alles richtig gemacht. Ich glaube die werden sehr oft unterschätzt. Ich habe mehrere davon (gehabt) Die Barbelruten waren echt klasse und aktuell verwende ich nachts fürs Gröbere die Korum Opportunist XTND. Die Kombi aus Teleskopteil und Steckrute ist echt klasse. In Kombination mit der dazugehörigen Tasche ist das eine schöne runde Sache. Alles in einer Tasche in kompakten Massen.

Korum und auch Preston haben da ein paar sehr feine gut zusammen passende Sachen. Ob es die ITM Boxen sind (Ich habe da auch noch 2 höhere von, die gibt es allerdings nicht mehr) oder das abgestimmte Taschen System, bzw. die Rucksäcke mit Stuhlhalterung. 

Die Quickstop rigs nutze ich auch. Meiner Meinung nach sind das die haltbarsten fertig gebundenen Vorfächer. Das dickere Material hat mir nie irgendwelche Nachteile gebracht. aber im Gegenteil zu anderen Marken hat sich bisher noch kein Rig zerlegt.


----------



## skyduck

Tokka schrieb:


> Kannst du sie zufällig mit der Korum Allrounder 10' 1.1.lb vergleichen? Die fischen wohl auch einige im Forum hier. Ist die Browning Wand straffer? Sorry für diese Fragen. In der Hauptstadt gibt es leider keinen vernünftig sortieren Friedfischladen. Alles nur Kunstköderdompteure hier…


Ich glaube sehr schwer zu vergleichen, da die Wand ja fast 60cm kürzer ist. Ich denke vom Gefühl her wird sie alleine auf Grund der Kürze straffer wirken. Auf jeden Fall beinflusst bei der Kürze die gewählte Spitze die Gesamtaktion deutlich...


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich muß gestehen, ich habe im Baitstore schon sehr sehr viel (ja,ja,viel zu viel) gekauft war aber noch nie dort. Das muß ich unbedingt mal nachholen... Mit den Korumruten hast du alles richtig gemacht. Ich glaube die werden sehr oft unterschätzt. Ich habe mehrere davon (gehabt) Die Barbelruten waren echt klasse und aktuell verwende ich nachts fürs Gröbere die Korum Opportunist XTND. Die Kombi aus Teleskopteil und Steckrute ist echt klasse. In Kombination mit der dazugehörigen Tasche ist das eine schöne runde Sache. Alles in einer Tasche in kompakten Massen.
> 
> Korum und auch Preston haben da ein paar sehr feine gut zusammen passende Sachen. Ob es die ITM Boxen sind (Ich habe da auch noch 2 höhere von, die gibt es allerdings nicht mehr) oder das abgestimmte Taschen System, bzw. die Rucksäcke mit Stuhlhalterung.
> 
> Die Quickstop rigs nutze ich auch. Meiner Meinung nach sind das die haltbarsten fertig gebundenen Vorfächer. Das dickere Material hat mir nie irgendwelche Nachteile gebracht. aber im Gegenteil zu anderen Marken hat sich bisher noch kein Rig zerlegt.


Danke für deine Bestätigung und deinen Zuspruch...  
Und ein Besuch in Kamen lohnt unbedingt, der Chef und sein Verkäufer sind ein super nettes Team.
Der Verkäufer hat mir unter anderem auch das gesagt und in Ansätzen gezeigt, was du zum Zubehör geschrieben hast. (Sehr sinnvolle und ausbaufähige Modulbauweise).


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich muß gestehen, ich habe im Baitstore schon sehr sehr viel (ja,ja,viel zu viel) gekauft war aber noch nie dort. Das muß ich unbedingt mal nachholen... Mit den Korumruten hast du alles richtig gemacht. Ich glaube die werden sehr oft unterschätzt. Ich habe mehrere davon (gehabt) Die Barbelruten waren echt klasse und aktuell verwende ich nachts fürs Gröbere die Korum Opportunist XTND. Die Kombi aus Teleskopteil und Steckrute ist echt klasse. In Kombination mit der dazugehörigen Tasche ist das eine schöne runde Sache. Alles in einer Tasche in kompakten Massen.
> 
> Korum und auch Preston haben da ein paar sehr feine gut zusammen passende Sachen. Ob es die ITM Boxen sind (Ich habe da auch noch 2 höhere von, die gibt es allerdings nicht mehr) oder das abgestimmte Taschen System, bzw. die Rucksäcke mit Stuhlhalterung.
> 
> Die Quickstop rigs nutze ich auch. Meiner Meinung nach sind das die haltbarsten fertig gebundenen Vorfächer. Das dickere Material hat mir nie irgendwelche Nachteile gebracht. aber im Gegenteil zu anderen Marken hat sich bisher noch kein Rig zerlegt.


Ich kann Korum auch gut leiden, die Sachen sind durchdacht, ziemlich robust und auch nicht überteuert. Der Baitstore ist ebenfalls prima. Der war schon gut, als es noch ein kleiner Laden in der Fußgängerzone war. Den neuen Laden kenne ich nur online bzw. auch telefonisch, wo Kai Malzahn immer sehr gut und freundlich berät.


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für deine Bestätigung und deinen Zuspruch...
> Und ein Besuch in Kamen lohnt unbedingt, der Chef und sein Verkäufer sind ein super nettes Team.
> Der Verkäufer hat mir unter anderem auch das gesagt und in Ansätzen gezeigt, was du zum Zubehör geschrieben hast. (Sehr sinnvolle und ausbaufähige Modulbauweise).


Willst du die Rute denn an der Ruhr einsetzen? Und wenn ja wo da? Ich glaube in dem Verein wo du bist darfst du ja auch meine alte Strecke bis zum Wehr hochfischen. Wenn ja hätte ich da ein noch den einen oder anderen tip for you


----------



## Mikesch

Skott schrieb:


> ...
> Und ein Besuch in Kamen lohnt unbedingt, ...


Wenn der Laden nicht so abgelegen wäre.




703 km einfacher Weg.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich nutze jede GelegenZeit, um im Baitstore einzukehren. Ist jedes Mal ein echtes Genusserlebnis. Leider komme ich viel zu selten nach Unna. Aber wie hat meine Oma immer so treffend gesagt: „Der Genuss liegt in der Beschränkung!“


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Irgendwie liegt hier aktuell sehr der Geruch von "underfished and much more overtackled" in der Luft! 

Dabei braucht man zum friedlichen Fischen doch gar nicht so viele Combo-Varianten ... 

Tip: Für die kurzen Ruteneinsätze <=3m kann man sich gut bei den Spinnruten bedienen.
Die dort bestehende hohe Leistungskonkurrenz sowie die riesigen Angebotsmengen und reiche Auswahl nutzen, davon die sehr günstigen einfachen Typen her nehmen, die immer noch mehr Carbon-PS intus haben als die expliziten Friedfischprodukte, und daraus explizite Sonderangebote für einen schmalen Taler abgreifen. 
Sowie die auch für andere Angelarten noch gut einsetzen zu können, z.B. Barsch und Hecht u.a.m. vom Futterplatz zu vertreiben.

Ich mache störenden Aufschriften eh ab und muss bei quasi allen Ruten letztlich den Griff nochmal schön & neu machen!


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Irgendwie liegt hier aktuell sehr der Geruch von "underfished and much more overtackled" in der Luft!
> 
> Dabei braucht man zum friedlichen Fischen doch gar nicht so viele Combo-Varianten ...


Brauch es bestimmt nicht wie die OCC eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat.  Aber wer will das schon?


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Willst du die Rute denn an der Ruhr einsetzen? Und wenn ja wo da? Ich glaube in dem Verein wo du bist darfst du ja auch meine alte Strecke bis zum Wehr hochfischen. Wenn ja hätte ich da ein noch den einen oder anderen tip for you


Danke, lieber Dirk!
Das wäre mir neu, ich frage nach...
Meines Wissens nach ist die Grenze zwischen deinem alten Verein und meinem neuen Verein genau die alte Eisenbahn-(heute Fußgänger)-brücke am Eisenbahnmuseum.
Aber mal was anderes, gibt es für die Werse eigentlich Tageskarten? Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, mal mit dir einen oder einen halben Tag an dem Abschnitt der Fischerhütte deiner Vorfahren zu verbringen, das hat so viel von einem echten englischen Swim...


----------



## Tikey0815

Wenn jemand zum Baitstore fährt bescheid sagen, wenn machbar könnte man sich auf nen Getränk treffen und schnacken  ist ja in meiner Nachbarschaft !


----------



## Skott

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand zum Baitstore fährt bescheid sagen, wenn machbar könnte man sich auf nen Getränk treffen und schnacken  ist ja in meiner Nachbarschaft !


Gerne, aber du hast gut Schnacken, du wohnst ja quasi um die Ecke, bei mir sind es bummelige 68 Km einfache Strecke....
Aber nett, wenn ich wieder mal hin fahre, dann funke ich dich rechtzeitig an, ich habe dich und dein Angebot abgespeichert...


----------



## Tobias85

Am Baitstore komme ich im April tatsächlich auch vorbei, aber zeitlich keine Chance da reinzuschauen. Für meinen Kontostand scheint das ja eher von Vorteil zu sein, wenn ich das hier so lese.


----------



## Skott

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Am Baitstore komme ich im April tatsächlich auch vorbei, aber zeitlich keine Chance da reinzuschauen. Für meinen Kontostand scheint das ja eher von Vorteil zu sein, wenn ich das hier so lese.


Tobi, es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, und wenn es nur darum gehen sollte, ein paar Nubsies mitzunehmen, einen Kaffee zu trinken und mit dem Chef oder netten Verkäuder etwas zu schnacken, dann hast du möglicherweise bei einem Problem oder einer telefonischen Nachfrage gleich ein passendes Gesicht dazu, das ist eine ganz andere Ebene und vereinfacht vieles...


----------



## Tobias85

Skott schrieb:


> Tobi, es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, und wenn es nur darum gehen sollte, ein paar Nubsies mitzunehmen, einen Kaffee zu trinken und mit dem Chef oder netten Verkäuder etwas zu schnacken, dann hast du möglicherweise bei einem Problem oder einer telefonischen Nachfrage gleich ein passendes Gesicht dazu, das ist eine ganz andere Ebene und vereinfacht vieles...


Das glaube ich dir, aber an dem Tag hat der Laden auf dem Hinweg noch zu und auf dem Rückweg ist komplett ausgeschlossen, dass ich überhaupt irgendwo stoppen kann. Mit etwas Glück bietet sich vielleicht kurz darauf noch eine Gelegenheit.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir, aber an dem Tag hat der Laden auf dem Hinweg noch zu und auf dem Rückweg ist komplett ausgeschlossen, dass ich überhaupt irgendwo stoppen kann. Mit etwas Glück bietet sich vielleicht kurz darauf noch eine Gelegenheit.


Und ihr müsst bedenken, dass der Laden Montags dicht hat.


----------



## Astacus74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Irgendwie liegt hier aktuell sehr der Geruch von "underfished and much more overtackled" in der Luft!


Das wird auf jedenfall noch schlimmer werden der Winter dauert ja noch etwas... aber hey wer kann schon behaupten das er alles hat
und nichts mehr brauch.
Ich bin da raus einmal kurz geschaut ups da fehlt was und da ich muß doch mal schauen wo es das gibt   



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Astacus74 schrieb:


> aber hey wer kann schon behaupten das er alles hat
> und nichts mehr brauch.


Ich bin grade tatsächlich an einem Punkt, wo ich mit dem, was ich habe, meine Zeit eigentlich ganz gut ausfüllen kann. Klar möchte ich noch dieses und jenes, aber je mehr ich dann hätte, desto mehr stünden einzelne Ruten in der Ecke rum. Einzig die Kescher-Problematik möchte ich dieses Jahr noch angreifen und vielleicht ein Allround-Stock für Barben, Schleien, Zander käme noch in Frage. Naja und ne kleine geräumige Umhängetasche für Trips, bei denen ich wenig Material brauche. Aber sonst bin ich was großes Tackle angeht eigentlich grade ganz zufrieden.


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Danke, lieber Dirk!
> Das wäre mir neu, ich frage nach...
> Meines Wissens nach ist die Grenze zwischen deinem alten Verein und meinem neuen Verein genau die alte Eisenbahn-(heute Fußgänger)-brücke am Eisenbahnmuseum.
> Aber mal was anderes, gibt es für die Werse eigentlich Tageskarten? Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, mal mit dir einen oder einen halben Tag an dem Abschnitt der Fischerhütte deiner Vorfahren zu verbringen, das hat so viel von einem echten englischen Swim...


Hallo Wolfgang,

es gab bei uns eine kostenlose Karte womit wir bis zum Horster Wehr hochfischen durften. Im Gegenzug durften die Essener bis zu unseren Wehr am Schwimmverein. Denke das sollte noch gehen...

ja für die Werse (zumindest das Stück an der Pleistermühle) gibt es auch Tageskarten. Kannst du auch online kaufen bei z.B. meineangelkarte  https://meineangelkarte.de/pages/gewaesserinfo.aspx?gewaesserid=125  , gibt es aber bestimmt auch bei hejfish oder sonstwelchen Portalen. Die habe ich ja auch jahrelang genommen, bin jetzt tatsächlich das erste mal in einen Verein in Münster.
Wir können das gerne mal für das Frühjahr oder Frühsommer ins Auge fassen. Es gibt hier echt ein paar sehr idylische Plätzchen, gerade auch in der Nähe der Hütte am alten "SA-Bad". Würde mich sehr freuen mit dir da mal eine Session hinzulegen


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Einzig die Kescher-Problematik möchte ich dieses Jahr noch angreifen und vielleicht ein Allround-Stock für Barben, Schleien, Zander


Da muss ich auch unbedingt dran. Ich habe hier so einiges an Kescher rumstehen, aber das ist in meinen Augen nichts vernünftiges. 
Deine Ansicht, lieber Tobi , finde ich vernünftig. Es sollte alles im Rahmen bleiben, bei mir ist es schon horten, so meine Frau. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Tokka schrieb:


> Kannst du sie zufällig mit der Korum Allrounder 10' 1.1.lb vergleichen? Die fischen wohl auch einige im Forum hier. Ist die Browning Wand straffer? Sorry für diese Fragen. In der Hauptstadt gibt es leider keinen vernünftig sortieren Friedfischladen. Alles nur Kunstköderdompteure hier…


Ich kenne wiederum die Browning Wand nicht. War mal heiß auf die F1-Version (Fantastic Fishing fischte sie, soweit ich mich erinnern kann), aber dazu kam es nicht. Eine klassische „Wand” („Zauberstab”) war superfein und für die ganz feine Angelei in kleinen und ruhigen britischen Kanälen gebaut. Zur Einordnung: solche alten echten „Wands” wurden damals mit Hauptschnur von vielleicht max. 3lb Tragkraft gefischt, häufig mit noch schwächerer Mono.
Die Carp Wand ist für Monos bis 8lb Tragkraft gebaut, die F1-Version für Monos bis 4lb.
Die Korum Allrounder Quiver hab ich (10ft), der werden herstellerseitig Monos bis max 10lb zugedacht. Die Spitzen der Korum sind mit 1, 2 und 3oz Stärke angegeben, aber das wage ich stark anzuzweifeln. Sie liegen von der „Härte” sehr dicht beieinander. Vorteil sind die großen Ringe auch an den Spitzen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Einzig die Kescher-Problematik
> Aber sonst bin ich was großes Tackle angeht eigentlich grade ganz zufrieden.





Jason schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch unbedingt dran. Ich habe hier so einiges an Kescher rumstehen, aber das ist in meinen Augen nichts vernünftiges.
> Deine Ansicht, lieber Tobi , finde ich vernünftig.


Ist bei mir ähnlich, ich hab im Augenblick kaum Wünsche was Ruten und Rollen angeht -als nichts was ich wirklich haben _will_-
Aber der Kescher, der Kescher. Mir ist ja meine Stange schon vor längerer Zeit entzwei gegangen, und das elende Gestochere mit dem kümmerlichen Rest ist würdelos.
Ich bin ja sehr heiss auf den Rapala Jetty Net, der wär ideal für meine Angelei, ein feines Gerät. Im Angelladen schleich ich immer um ihn herum. Der Händler weiss natürlich genau, daß irgendwann der Biss kommt.


----------



## Ti-it

Jason schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch unbedingt dran. Ich habe hier so einiges an Kescher rumstehen, aber das ist in meinen Augen nichts vernünftiges.
> Deine Ansicht, lieber Tobi , finde ich vernünftig. Es sollte alles im Rahmen bleiben, bei mir ist es schon horten, so meine Frau.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich zitiere mal Bernard Venables. 
Quelle: Angeln als edle Kunst Seite 55

"Am Anfang ist der Fischer bescheiden - er braucht eine Angelrute. Er braucht eine Angelrute, um fischen zu gehen. Ist sie aber erst gekauft, haben liebevolle Augen und Hände erst den Schimmer des Rohres unter dem Lack, die kunstvollen Bindungen, die Ringe und den Gummiknopf bewundert - dann erwacht der Wunsch nach mehr."

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal Bernard Venables.


An mein Herz, Bruder im Geischte!
Meiner Meinung nach Zweifellos das beste aller Angelbücher!


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin ja sehr heiss auf den Rapala Jetty Net, der wär ideal für meine Angelei, ein feines Gerät. Im Angelladen schleich ich immer um ihn herum. Der Händler weiss natürlich genau, daß irgendwann der Biss kommt.


Für die Angelei an der Leine mit ihren hohen, steilen Ufern werd ich mir was in der 4-4,5m-Klasse suchen, mit Gewinde zum wechseln der Kescherköpfe. Ukel hatte mich da neulich dankenswerterweise schon ein wenig beraten, er kennt den Fluss ja ziemlich gut. An den wirklich wenigen besser zugänglichen Stellen und meinen Baggerseen kann ich die Stäbe ja immer noch verkürzt nutzen. Hab da auch schon was im Auge, müsste aber nochmal im Laden vor Ort abklären, ob sich der Stab wirklich für meine Bedürfnisse eignet.


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> aber hey wer kann schon behaupten das er alles hat
> und nichts mehr brauch.


Hmm - mir fehlt ein Eisbohrer, elektronische Bißanzeiger, Spundwandkescher und Wathose, wobei ich Spundwandkescher und Wathose wohl auch irgendwann mal anschaffe. Wathose hätte ich schon ewig, wenn ich nicht Schuhgröße 51 hätte - da wirds leider teuer.
Eisangeln geht hier nicht und e-Bißanzeiger sind eher was für Carp Camper... .
Aber sonst ist eigentlich alles da... zweifach .. dreifach... zwölffach...


----------



## Tokka

geomas schrieb:


> Ich kenne wiederum die Browning Wand nicht. War mal heiß auf die F1-Version (Fantastic Fishing fischte sie, soweit ich mich erinnern kann), aber dazu kam es nicht. Eine klassische „Wand” („Zauberstab”) war superfein und für die ganz feine Angelei in kleinen und ruhigen britischen Kanälen gebaut. Zur Einordnung: solche alten echten „Wands” wurden damals mit Hauptschnur von vielleicht max. 3lb Tragkraft gefischt, häufig mit noch schwächerer Mono.
> Die Carp Wand ist für Monos bis 8lb Tragkraft gebaut, die F1-Version für Monos bis 4lb.
> Die Korum Allrounder Quiver hab ich (10ft), der werden herstellerseitig Monos bis max 10lb zugedacht. Die Spitzen der Korum sind mit 1, 2 und 3oz Stärke angegeben, aber das wage ich stark anzuzweifeln. Sie liegen von der „Härte” sehr dicht beieinander. Vorteil sind die großen Ringe auch an den Spitzen.


Ich danke dir für die Einordnung. Dann ist es das Gegenteil, von dem was ich suche.  Meine Suche zielt eher auf eine kürzere Rute für Angelei auf z.B. Döbel im Nahbereich (20m) an kleineren langsam fließenden Flüssen. 
Die Orientierung im Rutendschungel ist gar nicht so einfach. Ich war dann doch ca. 25 Jahre raus aus dem Friedfischgeschäft und bin auch erst vor 2-3 Jahren wieder eingestiegen. 
Ich werde mal die Korum testen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber der Kescher, der Kescher. Mir ist ja meine Stange schon vor längerer Zeit entzwei gegangen, und das elende Gestochere mit dem kümmerlichen Rest ist würdelos.
> Ich bin ja sehr heiss auf den Rapala Jetty Net, der wär ideal für meine Angelei, ein feines Gerät. Im Angelladen schleich ich immer um ihn herum. Der Händler weiss natürlich genau, daß irgendwann der Biss kommt.


Also die Kescherei ...
da muss ich feststellen, dass man nur mit genügend vielen Varianten und Exemplaren davon gut ausgerüstet ist.
Da ich 2 weitere voneinander entfernte Angelorte habe, kaufe ich Kescher mindestens doppelt, besser dreifach. 
Günstig für 25€ ist dafür auch besser als einer für 80€

Wegen der Gefahr gerade noch neuer (unter 1 Jahr) nicht vollständig erprobter Kescher, einfach mal "zusammenzuklappen", natürlich dann wenn man ihn am dringendsten bräuchte, kann man Reserven immer gut gebrauchen, wenigstens im Auto / Kofferraum tun 3 verschiedene mitgeführte auch nicht weh.
Die Frage mit den Zielfischen, der Keschernetzgröße, Kescherstiellänge, Stabilität, Schonnetze und Antimüffelnetze, Kescherspeed mit kleinen oder großen Maschen, das lässt sich nicht einfach mal eben mit einem lösen. Meine Erfahrung jedenfalls.

Ein nur 2,4m langer konventioneller Klappkescher ist immer noch besser als keiner dabei. Auch wenn er ein altertümliches Netz hat.
Wichtig ist, dass man sich auf ihn verlassen kann.

Bei langen Ruten ist der 3m lange Stiel (oder einer noch länger) mit kleinem Aufschraubkopf meist das beste, wenig Störung des Platzes.
Zumal die Verschrauberei die beste Kombinatorik zur Anpassung an die Gewässerbedingungen bietet, wenn man eben richtig Stil bzw. Stielvarianten hat .
Wenn man einen super Rotaugenkescher mit kleinem Netz für die Bolo dabei hat, ist es trotzdem sehr sinnvoll einen Großfischklappkescher auch noch irgendwo parat zu haben, besonders gerne, wenn man einen zweiten Angler dabei hat. Sonst wird das nix mit dem Beifanggroßkarpfen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> kaufe ich Kescher mindestens doppelt, besser dreifach.


Es wäre bestimmt sehr viel einfacher wenn Du bloß noch erwähnst falls Du irgendetwas NICHT dreifach kaufst.
In deinen Keller möchte ich auch nicht blicken - warscheinlich würde ich vor Gier nen Herzkasper bekommen.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Richtig gute Sachen wie z.B. bei den an sich immer gleichartigen Stationärrollen kaufe ich nach dem ersten ausprobieren nun immer VIERfach. 
4 ist viel besser als 3, auch wenn die Chinamen u.a.m. vor der Zahl heftig Angst haben ...


----------



## skyduck

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für die Einordnung. Dann ist es das Gegenteil, von dem was ich suche.  Meine Suche zielt eher auf eine kürzere Rute für Angelei auf z.B. Döbel im Nahbereich (20m) an kleineren langsam fließenden Flüssen.
> Die Orientierung im Rutendschungel ist gar nicht so einfach. Ich war dann doch ca. 25 Jahre raus aus dem Friedfischgeschäft und bin auch erst vor 2-3 Jahren wieder eingestiegen.
> Ich werde mal die Korum testen.


Na da ist die CK Wand ideal für. Sie hat nichts mit den klassischen Wand-Ruten zu tun. Im Vergleich zu meiner alten Tricast Wand ist das schon eine ganz andere Dimension. 
Ein Vorteil der "Kürze" ist die dadurch bedingte hohe Wurfgenauigkeit.Wenn das Ufer allerdings nicht passt, kann die Kürze auch wieder ein Nachteil sein, dass muß jeder für sich selber wissen. Entwickelt wurde diese Rute für kleine Karpfen und dem wird sie auch mehr als gerecht. D.h. kleiner Fluss auf Döbel, passt mMn sehr gut.
Ich benutze sie auf große Brassen an der Sagter Ems und überall dort wo ich nicht weit raus muß und wenig Platz ist. 0,25 mm Schnur ist kein Problem.

Damit wurde sie spielend fertig:


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> es gab bei uns eine kostenlose Karte womit wir bis zum Horster Wehr hochfischen durften. Im Gegenzug durften die Essener bis zu unseren Wehr am Schwimmverein. Denke das sollte noch gehen...
> 
> ja für die Werse (zumindest das Stück an der Pleistermühle) gibt es auch Tageskarten. Kannst du auch online kaufen bei z.B. meineangelkarte  https://meineangelkarte.de/pages/gewaesserinfo.aspx?gewaesserid=125  , gibt es aber bestimmt auch bei hejfish oder sonstwelchen Portalen. Die habe ich ja auch jahrelang genommen, bin jetzt tatsächlich das erste mal in einen Verein in Münster.
> Wir können das gerne mal für das Frühjahr oder Frühsommer ins Auge fassen. Es gibt hier echt ein paar sehr idylische Plätzchen, gerade auch in der Nähe der Hütte am alten "SA-Bad". Würde mich sehr freuen mit dir da mal eine Session hinzulegen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397526
> Anhang anzeigen 397525


HalloDirk,
bezüglich der Ruhrstrecken werde ich mich mal schlau machen...
Wenn wir das an der Werse wirklich mal irgendwann hinbekommen, würde mich das auch sehr freuen...
Bleib gesund!


----------



## Dace

Minimax und allen Brüdern im "Geischte"

Wie haltet ihr es eigentlich mit Angelliteratur?

Da meine Vorbilder für Specimen Hunting schon immer auf der Insel wohnten, fand ich bei der Suche nach Information zu anfangs darüber Bücher wie 

"Fred j. Tayler Angeln mit Pfiff", 
"James A. Gibbson Der Karpfen" 
oder "Frank Guttfield Das Überlisten kapitaler Fische" 

zum Beispiel. Eine völlig neue Welt des Angeln tat sich auf, die Motivation für das Specimen Hunting stieg ins Unermessliche. Und die Altmeister konnten/können es …









Anmerkung zu den Fotos: Nein, das sind keine Seiten aus einem Buch, das ist das Front-/Rückcover eines schmalen Büchleins ohne Copyright! Herausgeber war The Carp Society.

Mittlerweile sind es dutzende Bücher geworden, meist alte und neue Ausgaben englischsprachiger Bücher, die wirklich gute Informationen rund um das Specimen Hunting/Angeln bieten.






Tight lines

Roland


----------



## geomas

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für die Einordnung. Dann ist es das Gegenteil, von dem was ich suche.  Meine Suche zielt eher auf eine kürzere Rute für Angelei auf z.B. Döbel im Nahbereich (20m) an kleineren langsam fließenden Flüssen.
> Die Orientierung im Rutendschungel ist gar nicht so einfach. Ich war dann doch ca. 25 Jahre raus aus dem Friedfischgeschäft und bin auch erst vor 2-3 Jahren wieder eingestiegen.
> Ich werde mal die Korum testen.


Hmmm, vermutlich habe ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Inhaltlich bin ich ganz bei Dirk/ skyduck .
Für die von Dir beschriebene Kleinfluß-Döbelei sollte die *CARP Wand* sehr gut geeignet sein.
Die weiche F1-Variante* hingegen ist näher am beschriebenen alten „Zauberstab” und meiner Meinung nach nix für die gezielte Angelei auf Döbel.

Als kurze „Döbel-Ruten” kann ich sonst noch die superkurzen Advanta RVS Discovery River Ambush Ruten empfehlen (Eigenmarke von Angling Direct, es gibt 2 Modelle).



*) F1 steht für eine „künstliche Kreuzung” aus Schuppenkarpfen und Karausche, damit besetzen die Briten ihre Matchteiche.
Die F1 fressen auch im Winter und werden nicht so groß wie Karpfen. Die sind so wichtig im britischen Angel„zirkus”, daß ihnen eigenes Gerät gewidmet wird. Also Ruten, die beworben werden für die F1-Angelei, sind verglichen mit den sonst ähnlichen „Carp-Ruten” deutlich weicher.
Und mit „Carp” sind in diesem Fall die Karpfen in den speziellen Matchangelteichen genannt, nicht die Karpfen aus großen Flüssen oder natürlichen Gewässern.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde ich bin heute beim Video schauen auf You Tube auf dieses alte Filmmaterial gestoßen ich glaub 32 Jahre darf man 
als alt bezeichnen zumindest bei Videos, viel Spaß (am besten sind die Futterrezepte 








Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85

Dace schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr es eigentlich mit Angelliteratur?


Besonders viel Literatur habe ich nicht, manch einer hier im Ükel hat ja gefühlt halbe Bibliotheken, grade auch an alter englischer Literatur. Ein paar gebrauchte DDR-Bücher besitze ich, hauptsächlich Basisliteratur zu verschiedenen Weißfischarten. Dann ein paar eurer Bücher, dazu das neulich angesprochene Werk von Schicker sowie zwei/drei englische Titel. Mein Liebling ist derzeit aber ganz klar mein letzter (noch nicht durchgearbeiteter) Erwerb, allein schon wegen Cover und Titel:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein spannendes und immer wieder mal gerne diskutiertes Fass, Pardon, Regal, das Du hier öffnest, Dace. Meine kleine Bibliothek der Angelliteratur ist mittlerweile einigermaßen umfangreich und vieles davon kommt von der Insel. Mein liebstes und und bereits mehrfach gelesenes Büchlein ist „Scheienangeln" von Fred J. Taylor. „Angeln mit Pfiff" steht ebenfalls im Regal. Ansonsten bin ich ganz angetan von „Search for Big Chub" von Tony Miles und "Rouge River and small. stream Fishing" von David Carl Forbes. Wenn ich mir heute so ansehe, was britische Autoren schon in den 60er und 70er Jahren so publizierten haben, als für mich noch das 50gr-Sargblei das maß aller Dinge war .... Zwei Bücher, die für meine anglerische Entwicklung ebenfalls sehr wichtig waren, sind „Specimen Hunting" von Jens Bursell und natürlich Euer „Das KosmosBuch Friedfische". Beides liegt immer wieder mal auf dem Nachttisch.

Astacus74: Ja, die guten alten Videos mit Paul Cook. Schaue ich ebenfalls immer wieder gerne mal an. Erst vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir den Schleienfilm des Futtermischmeisters (... die Basis bilden zwei Handvoll Paniermehl...) angesehen.


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Schaue ich ebenfalls immer wieder gerne mal an. Erst vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir den Schleienfilm des Futtermischmeisters (... die Basis bilden zwei Handvoll Paniermehl...) angesehen.


Ja bin ich grad am schauen, das stimmt eine Handvoll davon 2Händevoll davon... und soweiter und sofort
aber wer fängt hat Recht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Zum Glück gibt es heute die diversesten Futtermischungen, so dass noch mit mit der Schubkarre oder irgendwelchen Sherpas die Futtersäcke ans Wasser geschleppt werden müssen.


----------



## Niklas32

Moin. 
Ich habe es heute Vormittag nochmal zu dem kleinen Parksee geschafft. 






Das Wetter ließ allerdings stark zu wünschen übrig. Fieser Wind und kurze Schauer haben scheinbar auch die Aktivitäten der Fische gedämpft. 
Letztlich konnte ich zwei Rotaugen überlisten. Die Bissfreude hielt sich allerdings stark in Grenzen. Meist wurde nur ganz vorsichtig herumgezupft. 
Einen kapitalen Ast konnte ich noch landen, der hat die Combo ganz schön an ihre Grenzen gebracht


----------



## geomas

Achtung, Schabernack:





...aus naheliegenden Gründen sind meine alten DAV-Mitgliedsausweise meine Lieblings-Angel-Literatur
Es ist ne Weile her, aber ich war mal ein netter Junge.

Ernsthaft: dank der Hilfe vom Professore habe ich zwei schöne Klassiker von Wolfgang Zeiske. Das ist mehr Literatur als Angelbuch.
Ein kleines Büchlein, das ich immer wieder gerne zur Hand nehme, ist Fred Foster's „Swing Tipping and other modern techniques”.
Habe ansonsten ne bunte Mischung guter Sachbücher, aber meine Konzentrationsfähigkeit beim Lesen ist seit Jahren richtig mies.
Aus guten Angelvideos kann ich besser „Honig saugen”, also nützliche Informationen erfassen und abspeichern.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas: Ach Georg, Du bist doch immer noch ein „netter Junge“, auch wenn das Gesichtshaar etwas voller geworden ist. Auf dem Passfoto ohne Brille schaust Du übrigens genauso, wie auf einem Foto, das ich vor zwei Jahren auf der Stippermesse gemacht habe.


----------



## Dace

Tobias85
Das ist doch ein tolles Büchlein, finde ich klasse, muss ich mir mal besorgen, wenn es das noch gibt.

Wuemmehunter
schöne Sammlung, das eine oder andere habe ich auch. Eigentlich wollte ich dir "CHASING CHEVIN" empfehlen, ein Buch über das Döbelangeln - aber leider nicht mehr zu bestellen. Darin kommen viele Döbel-Speziallisten zu Wort. Da habe ich das erste Mal einen 9-Pfünder Döbel gesehen - gewaltig.






geomas
Von Wolfgang Zeiske habe ich auch einige Bücher - original in der DDR noch persönlich gekauft.

"Fisch und Gewässerkunde" von Zeiske/Plomann (hat kein Copyright) fand ich damals sehr interessant.

Ja, Angelvideos haben seit dem Internet und insbesondere YT  das Buch und die Zeitschriften ganz schön in die Enge gedrückt.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich dir "CHASING CHEVIN" empfehlen, ein Buch über das Döbelangeln - aber leider nicht mehr zu bestellen. Darin kommen viele Döbel-Speziallisten zu Wort. Da habe ich das erste mal einen 9-Pfünder Döbel gesehen - gewaltig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397578


Weißt du noch oder kannst du ermitteln, wie lang der Fisch gewesen sein soll?
Ob es den nahezu 80cm doch geben kann?

Was hieße, dass man dafür schon etwas stärkeres Gerät gebrauchen könnte! 
Nicht immer nur einfach mit der Rotaugen-Klassen-Rute drauflos ...


----------



## Minimax

Oh, Angelbücher! Da bin ich gleich inspiriert heut abend endlich mal Ordnung in mein reichlich chaotisches Regalbrettchen zu bringen. Herrje, vielleicht fang ich sogar endlich an, mal ne Liste zu erstellen.


----------



## Tokka

Schön das ihr das Thema Angelliteratur ansprecht. Ich habe auch einige alte Schinken aus UK bestellt und nach und nach flattern sie ein. Dieses Büchlein ist gestern bei mir gelandet. Das liest sich so weg. Es beschreibt die einzelnen Posenarten, ihre Entstehung, Weiterentwicklung und auch den Einsatz inkl. Bebleiung. Aber eben auch ganz viele persönliche Geschichten - halt so ein schöner Schnack zum fundierten Wissen. Ich bin gerade bei der Geschichte der Avons, Chubbers usw. 






// Übriegens wenn man das Buch zitiert und nur das Cover zeigt, ist es erlaubt ein Foto davon zu zeigen, wenn sich das nicht ganz aktuell geändert hat. Ich bin selber Magazin- und Buchgestalter. //


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob es den nahezu 80cm doch geben kann?


Heute nichtmehr - seit sich das Entnahmeverhalten der europäischen Angler ab Anfang der 90er drastisch geändert hat, können keine Großen mehr nachkommen.
Jedenfalls habe ich schon 80er gesehen - nur noch nie einen gefangen.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tokka schrieb:


> Es beschreibt die einzelnen Posenarten, ihre Entstehung, Weiterentwicklung und auch den Einsatz inkl. Bebleiung. Aber eben auch ganz viele persönliche Geschichten - halt so ein schöner Schnack zum fundierten Wissen. Ich bin gerade bei der Geschichte der Avons, Chubbers usw.


Sehr schön! 
Stehen da auch Jahreszahlen drin, wann die einzelnen Posentypen und evtl. durch wen entstanden sind? 
Ich hab da so einige Verdachtsmomente.
Für die Technikhistorie ist das Jahr unabdingbar, vieles kann nur im zeitgenössischen Kontext gesehen und beurteilt werden.


----------



## Tobias85

Dace schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Das ist doch ein tolles Büchlein, finde ich klasse, muss ich mir mal besorgen, wenn es das noch gibt.


Das Buch ist in seiner Erstauflage grade erst gute zehn Jahre alt, das sollte noch gut zu bekommen sein. Es finden sich hinten drin auch noch weitere Literaturhinweise für all diejenigen, die sich da noch weiter vertiefen möchten.


----------



## Ti-it

Starkes Thema. Bei mir hat sich da auch so einiges angesammelt.
Es gibt da tatsächlich so viele gute Bücher. 3 will ich mal ansprechen, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen.
Peter Stones' "So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei (Originalausgabe: Legering)" habe ich ja bereits in meiner Vorstellung erwähnt.
"Angeln mit Pfiff" wurde bereits genannt.
Dann finde ich "Das Auffinden und Beangeln kleiner Fischgründe (Originalausgabe: The Exploring Angler)" von Tag Barnes noch sehr interessant.
Aktuell auf dem Weg zu mir sind "Der Angelsport im Süßwasser" von Bernard Venables und "Lob des Angelns - Fünf Dutzend Anglergeschichten" von Albert Drexler.
Angelbücher sind meine Ersatzdroge zum eigtl. Angeln 
Ich handhabe das Ganze dann so, dass ich für mich sehr wichtig erscheinende Passagen in mein Notizbuch übernehme. Das Notizbuch habe ich in meiner Angeltasche mit am Wasser. 
Persönliche Erfahrungen trage ich hier ebenfalls ein. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Tobias85 

Vielen Dank für Info. Werde mich mal auf die Suche begeben.

Tokka 

Danke für die Info. Billy Lane and Collin Graham haben gute Bücher gemacht. Hier sind auch ein paar passende Skizzen für Posenbebleiung aus deinem Posenbuch in der Praxis.






@*Nordlichtangler*

Nein, die Länge kann ich nicht ermitteln oder erkennen.

Aber wie so ein Döbel aussieht, zeigt dieses Video hier:

Hier geht zu einem 9er Döbel

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Tokka

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Stehen da auch Jahreszahlen drin, wann die einzelnen Posentypen und evtl. durch wen entstanden sind?
> Ich hab da so einige Verdachtsmomente.
> Für die Technikhistorie ist das Jahr unabdingbar, vieles kann nur im zeitgenössischen Kontext gesehen und beurteilt werden.


Nein, Jahreszahlen stehen da nicht drin. Es ist auch eher essayistisch geschrieben. Ich glaube nicht, dass es denn Anspruch eines wissenschaftlichen Exkurses zum Thema Posengeschichte haben wollte. Obwohl der Titel daraufhin deuten könnte.


----------



## Minimax

Nebenbei bemerkt: Ich bete ja kritiklos und reflexartig fast alles Britische an, insbesondere und vor allem was das Angeln betrifft.

Aber die Praxis, Fischgrößen anhand des Gewichtes anzugeben, und diese zu vergleichen ist mir nun wirklich nicht einleuchtend. Ich vermute, das es natürlich angelhistorische Gründe dafür gibt, bzw. es eben eine gewachsene Tradition ist.

Der Unterschied zwischen englischem und metrischen Pfund ist da nur die geringste Unbequemlichkeit. Wirklich schlimm finde ich aber das nervige und umständliche Herumgehampel der Wiegeprozedur übrigens nicht nur für den Angler. Ich vermute die Fische nervts auch nicht wenig mit dem Geschwenke und dem Umtüten etc. Aber die Pointe ist ja die absolute Veränderlichkeit des Gewichtes der Fische über das Jahr verteilt. Das betrifft vor allem die Rogner, also genau die Grossen Exemplare, bei denen ja man neugierig ist. Derselbe Fisch mit derselben Länge hat drastisch unterschiedliche Gewichte vor und nach dem Laichen, oder der Herbstlichen Fressphase. Abgesehen davon, daß unterschiedliche Fische bzw. Stämme auch ganz unterschiedliche Habita aufweisen können.

Wie einfach, mühelos und gut vergleichbar ist da die Längenmessung, da hat ein Fisch seine Länge, und die ist von Alter und Wachstum abhängig und schwankt nicht wie der Mond.

Edit: wobei, fällt mir grad ein, die Engländer geben ja auch Artilleriegrößen traditionell in lbs an, also dem Geschossgewicht, im Gegensatz zum Kaliber, also dem Geschoss bzw Rohrdurchmesser. Vllt. hat das Was damit zu tun?

Editedit: Und sie teilen ihre Schnüre auch nach Tragkraft und nicht nach Durchmesser ein. Da macht es natürlich Sinn, bzw. machte es Sinn vor der regelrechten Explosion an verschiedenen Fabrikanten.


----------



## Dace

@ Minimax

schrieb:
... Wie einfach, mühelos und gut vergleichbar ist da die Längenmessung, da hat ein Fisch seine Länge, und die ist von Alter und Wachstum abhängig und schwankt nicht wie der Mond ...

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Fische können verbutten, wenn der Besatz zu dicht ist, das Nahrungsangebot müssen sich zu viele Fische teilen. Die Gewässergröße spielt in diesem Zusammenhang auch eine Rolle. Da stagniert schon mal die Länge und das Wachstum, aber nicht das Alter, Fische passen sich an ...

Ansonsten wechseln auch Top-Angler mal gerne ins Wiegen, weil sie nämlich ihren gewichtigen Traumfisch gefangen haben ...

Warum müssen Fangmelden an den Verein eigentlich in Stück und kg gemeldet werden und nicht in Länge?


Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> heut abend *endlich mal Ordnung *in mein reichlich chaotisches Regalbrettchen zu bringen.


Andererseits... noch ist ja genug Platz, und ich finde alles was ich suche.
 Ausserdem ist es allein der gute Vorsatz, der zählt!


----------



## Iovat

Nette Bibliothek.


----------



## Minimax

Edit: erledigt.


----------



## Iovat

Edit: erledigt!


----------



## geomas

So, „Weißfisch angeln” von Dieter Schicker (1. Auflage 1999) ist heute eingetrudelt* und das Heftchen „Tight Lines - Die feine englische Art” lag einer Lieferung von kleinen Drennan-Madenkörben bei. 1/8oz (=3,5gr) als Futterkorbgewicht hatte ich noch nicht; die Old-School-Feederchen gefallen mir.

Stand jetzt habe ich morgen Zeit, aber es ist und bleibt vorerst ungemütlich draußen. Der Wind ist etwas stark für meinen Geschmack und soll für eine der angedachten Stellen auch aus der falschen Richtung kommen. Mal sehen, vielleicht verkrümele ich mich mit einer superkurzen Picker und ein paar Maden an einen Graben und versuche, den Februar mit einem anderen Fang zu beginnen als nem Döbel.


*) danke für den Tipp, Dace


----------



## Dace

Ja, ich wollte mit Bernd morgen auch wieder Döbeln gehen. Aber der Fluss zeigt im Moment Hochwasser, Tendenz steigend ...


----------



## Tricast

Ich habe auch ein Buch übers Angeln: Robbi geht Angeln. Sehr empfehlenswert!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas und Dace: Ich wünsche Euch spannende Stunden am Wasser. Hier soll sich morgen tatsächlich mal die Sonne durch die Wolken wagen. Möglicherweise werde ich auch mal wieder zur Rute greifen.


----------



## Tobias85

#Angeln mit Pfiff

Ich habe gelesen, dass Taylor darin wohl schreibt, wie er bei Schleienangeln mit dichten Krautfeldern umgeht. Reden wir da von einer Krautharke oder hat er da noch andere Techniken in petto?

Insgesamt jedenfalls total spannend zu sehen, wie vielfältig die Bibliotheken der Ükel doch sind.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Krautharke, teilweise im XXL-Format.


----------



## Tobias85

Danke Stephan!


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Warum müssen Fangmelden an den Verein eigentlich in Stück und kg gemeldet werden und nicht in Länge?


Weil der Besatz in Kg berechnet wird.
Die Länge als einzig vernünftiges Kriterium anzuwenden macht schon Sinn.
Und wenn irgendein Cap-Camper dem Fang vorher noch ein zwei kg Boilies zufüttert, weiß ich auch warum die lieber wiegen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Andererseits... noch ist ja genug Platz,


Trotzdem eine sehr schöne Biblio...
Hätte ich nur den Platz.... oder könnte wenigstens lesen...


----------



## Astacus74

Ich bin ehrlich meine gesammelten Blinker Sonderhefte sind die einzige Angelliteratur die ich besitze, die habe ich mir zu Junganglerszeiten 
zugelegt.
Englische Bücher hätten schon was nur kollidieren die mit meinem Englisch, was nicht wirklich dafür reicht  
Sodann stöbere ich durch Videos und versuche schöne und brauchbare zu finden.  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Teilweise hat die junge die Taylor-Gang vom Kahn aus Teiche großflächig geräumt. In „Schleienangeln“ beschreibt er in einer Episode, wie erfolgreich so eine Räumaktion sein kann. Die Jungs haben in einer Nacht über 100 Schleien gefangen. Das lag vor allem daran, das durch den aufgewühlten Grund viel Nahrung freigespielt wurde. War aber auch eine andere Zeit. ( 50er und 60er Jahre)


----------



## Astacus74

Bin beim stöbern eben fündig geworden wenn einer noch ein Rute, Kescher, Posen oder ein paar andere schöne Sachen für und ums
Angeln haben möchte, ich finde zum fischen fast zu schade






						Split Cane Rods - Fine hand built cane rods by Paul Cook
					

Split Cane Rods hand-built by Paul Cook Professional Rod Builder and restorer.



					www.artofangling.net
				






Gruß Frank


----------



## skyduck

Hey Leute,
da ich immer noch auf der Suche nach dem optimalen stabilen Feederarm für meinen Preston Absolute 36 Feederchair bin (habe ich mir als leichteren Ersatz für meine Kiepe geholt) bin ich gerade über diesen hier gestolpert:  https://www.baitstore.de/Korum-Tripod-Feeder-Arm  . Ist ne Adaption des großen Riverpods, welches ja wirklich echt sehr stabil ist. Hat einer von euch diesen Arm mal benutzt, begrabbelt oder so?
Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht aus meinen Riverpod ne DIY Lösung basteln kann, am besten dann noch dual nutzbar?

Bücher:
na ja ein paar einfache Klassiker, eine halbe Tonne Fisch und Fang habe ich gerade  zum Umzug entsorgt und einiges neueres habe ich auf den Kindle oder anderweitig digital. Die Angler Fibel ist immer noch mein liebstes, habe ich seit meiner Jugend, mit 14 das erste Mal gelesen und der Comicstil war für mich damals echt ideal.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

skyduck: Wenn Du schon einen Riverpod hast, ist doch alles bestens. Ich würde ohnehin Pod und Thron voneinander entkoppeln, weil sich sonst jede Bewegung letztlich auf die Rute überträgt.


----------



## skyduck

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> skyduck: Wenn Du schon einen Riverpod hast, ist doch alles bestens. Ich würde ohnehin Pod und Thron voneinander entkoppeln, weil sich sonst jede Bewegung letztlich auf die Rute überträgt.


na ja ich finde halt den direkten Dranbau sehr flexibel was die einstellung betrifft. Der riverpod geht ja letzlich eher nach oben und der Griff ist recht weit unten. Da der Feederchair auch eine Fußplattform hat und das Gestell keine Klappmechanik hat, sondern einen fest verschweissten Rahmen ist das Ding standfest wie ne Kiepe, also überhaupt kein Vergleich zu normalen Feederchairs oder Korumstühlen etc. Hier war jetzt meine Hoffnung das letzte bisschen Gewackel (was selbst beim normalen Feederarm kaum da ist) auch noch weg zu bekommen durch den Bodenkontakt.

Aber ich habe gerade schon gesehen und muss das morgen unbedingt im Keller ausprobieren. Wenn ich den Feederarm das Oberteil abziehe und vom Tripod das Unterteil könnte das optisch durchaus passen. Ich bin gespannt... Der Mechanismus ist bei Korum und Preston ja der selbe, ich hoffe das die auch die selbe Größe haben, gehe aber davon aus, da ja alles in verschiedenen Teilen verbaut wird.


----------



## geomas

^ das Bild erinnert mich daran, daß ich mein Compact River Tripod suchen muß. Hab definitiv zu viel Gerätschaften.
Viel Erfolg beim Kombinieren von Dreibein und Stuhl, lieber Dirk!


----------



## Minimax

#Angelliteratur:



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Insgesamt jedenfalls total spannend zu sehen, wie vielfältig die Bibliotheken der Ükel doch sind.


Absolut, die Blicke ins Bücherregal sind sehr interessant.
Ich lenke mal den Blick von den großen im ükel weitverbreiteten Klassikern* auf ein ganz schmales wenig bekanntes Bändchen, Paul Duffield, Fishing Small Rivers and Streams. Es ist in Tiefe, methodischer Breite und Umfang in keiner Weise mit Wuemmehunter s Kleine Flüsse- große Fängen zu vergleichen.





Es ist ein bescheidenes Werk, das aber mit einer schwer zu beschreibenden Unkompliziertheit das leichte, versatile Angeln an den genannten Gewässern umreisst, durchaus gut bebildert hinsichtlich der gängigen Posentypen, Shotting Patterns, Grund- und Raubfischmontagen. Hier ein Bild von after-eight-tütchen:




Keiner von uns wird etwas Neues darin finden- es ist alles x-fach geschrieben worden. Aber die Mischung machts:  Die knappe Skizze des leichtherzigen, in mehrfacher Hinsicht unbeschwerten Zugriffs auf den Gewässertyp ist in ihrer Einfachheit ein kleiner feiner One Man-one Rod-one Flüßchen Katechismus: Ein vademecum der Lausbubenangelei.
Ich habs mit Gewinn gelesen, und es hat meine Angelei sehr beeinflusst. Verflixt, beim Schreiben bemerke ich den Lockruf der wilden unbekannten Abschnitte meines Flüsschens..
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Dace

Da sind ja tolle Bibliotheken zusammen gekommen, schön dass das Thema "Angelliteratur" interessiert aufgenommen wurde. Da sind viele spannende Bücher dabei, ein paar Exemplare unserer Bücher habe ich auch gesehen - toll!

Inwieweit das dem einen oder anderen bekannt ist, kann ich schlecht einschätzen, anlässlich unseres 10-jährigen Bestehens 1987 hatten wir das Buch

    10 Jahre Specimen Hunting - 10 Jahre erfolgreiches Angeln

in Eigenregie herausgebracht.












Anmerkung: Copyright liegt bei SHGDo

Ehmanns war zu der Zeit unser Hauptsponsor und hat uns mit diesem Projekt neben anderen Angelläden wie z.B. House of Brunner  oder auch die Angelzeitschrift "Angelwoche" sowie der Hersteller von "Maxima (Schnur)" unterstützt.

In dem Buch beschreiben wir in Erzählform die ersten 10 Jahre unseres Angelwegs und den Erfahrungen des Specimen Huntings. Das Buch wurde nicht über den Handel betrieben. Hier und da taucht bei Ebay mal ein Exemplar auf.

Ein Stück Geschichte des Specimen Huntings …

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## hester

skyduck 
Ich habe den Vorgänger für den Accesorychair, der totale Wackeldackel, nicht zu gebrauchen. Wie wümmehunter schon geschrieben hat, Trennung von Stuhl und Bett.


----------



## Tricast

10 Jahre Specimen Hunting - 10 Jahre erfolgreiches Angeln, eines meiner ersten Bücher das mich in die Irre geleitet hat. Wie war ich doch so Glücklich am Forellenteich und dann wurde meine kleine Welt auf den Kopf gestellt.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Jungs und Mädels, ich muss einen meiner gestrigen Posts etwas nach unten korrigieren. Die Taylor-Truppe hat nach einer größeren Entkrautungsaktion nicht über 100 Schleien gefangen, sondern "nur" 80 Schleien, wie ich noch mal nachgelesen haben. Die Entkrautungsaktionen fanden übrigens mit einer Egge statt. Und Viel lautete die Devise der Buben auch beim Anfüttern: Mehrere Duzend eingeweichter Brote, schön vermengt mit einer Kanne Ochsenblut sorgten dafür, dass die Angelstelle kochte. Ich zitiere die Erfolgsformel (weil ja bald die Schleiensaison beginnt): "In jenen Tagen war die Zahl der gefangenen Schleien etwa proportional der Menge des weggeräumten Krautes und des eingeworfenen Grundfutters. Ja, so einfach kann es sein! Jetzt aber Schluss, ich muss arbeiten ... wenn das Buch nicht nur immer wieder so spannend wäre.


----------



## Raven87

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

es ist Zeit für eine Auflösung 
Der Tackleaffe hat mich gebissen und ich bin nun versorgt für die nächsten Jahre (das ist zumindest die offizielle Version…).

Meine neue ultra feine Matchrute ist:





Ich konnte die Rute am Wochenende direkt mit der Shimano XMZ Match von meinem Vater vergleichen und finde, dass sie sich sehr ähnlich sind. Sehr feine Spitzenaktion und ein spürbares Rückgrat, wobei die Shimano etwas straffer ist, was ich auch schon befürchtet habe. Bin aber dennoch sehr angetan von der Drennan!
Die Daiwa N‘Zon 5000S hatte ich mir ja schon vor einigen Tagen geholt und ich denke technisch passen die Beiden gut zusammen. Die Optikpolizei ist noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Ein etwas klassisches Rollendesign hätte der Rute gut getan…

Die Jungs im Baitstore sind super nett und hilfsbereit 
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mal einen Allround-Kescherstab mitgenommen:







Nach unserer Posendiskussion bin ich natürlich auf Nummer sich gegangen und habe etwas „nachgebessert“:






Und weil es so schön war, mussten auch noch zwei neue Rollen her. Für die Shimanski Aero X5 Match musste eine größere Rolle her. Die Kombination nutze ich dann als Floatkombi auf Barsch, Forelle oder Satzkarpfen:





Eine richtig schöne Kombination. Die Optikpolizei vergibt hier fette 9 von 10 Punkte! 





Großer (4000) und Kleiner (1000) Bruder 

Da meine 20 Jahre alte Kogha-Rolle den Freilauf nicht sauber frei gibt (werde mich auch bald an eine Reparatur wagen) musste dafür auch ein Ersatz her. Diesen schraube ich mir an meine MS Range Prime-X Heavy Stuff Feeder:





Ausstehend ist jetzt noch 3x Stroft GTM 1x 0,14mm für die Match, 1x 0,18mm für die Float und 1x 0,35mm für die Heavy Feeder. Mal sehen, wann der Paketbote mich ein vorerst letztes Mal glücklich macht 

Naja und was soll ich sagen… ich glaube ich brauche eine neue Posenbox… die gleiche Größe, nur die Fächer der Breite nach sortiert…






Edit: Tippfehler ausgebessert.


----------



## Tobias85

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Am Baitstore komme ich im April tatsächlich auch vorbei, aber zeitlich keine Chance da reinzuschauen. Für meinen Kontostand scheint das ja eher von Vorteil zu sein, wenn ich das hier so lese.





Raven87 schrieb:


> Meine neue ultra feine Matchrute





Raven87 schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit





Raven87 schrieb:


> Allround-Kescherstab





Raven87 schrieb:


> Nach unserer Posendiskussion





Raven87 schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön war



quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Ti-it

Meine erwähnten Neuzugänge.
Venables hat mir bereits mit seiner 2 seitigen Einleitung Gänsehaut bereitet. Die englische Originalausgabe ist übrigens "Freshwater Fishing"
"Lob des Angelns" dürfte eine neuere Auflage von "Im Netz der Fische" sein. 






Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Der Tackleaffe hat mich gebissen


Alter Schwede - der hat dich nicht bloß gebissen, sondern aufgefressen...
Aber sehr geiler Stoff - selbst die Daiwa gefällt mir...
Trotzdem ist das doch bestenfalls ne 9 Monats Ration...


----------



## Ti-it

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alter Schwede - der hat dich nicht bloß gebissen, sondern aufgefressen...
> Aber sehr geiler Stoff - selbst die Daiwa gefällt mir...
> Trotzdem ist das doch bestenfalls ne 9 Monats Ration...


Hätte mir für heuer auch ein Limit gesetzt. Alles was Angeln betrifft. Nun was soll ich sagen, Budget ist fast verbraucht. Erster Schritt: "ach... Bücher kann man nicht explizit dazuzählen.." zweiter Schritt: Um das Ganze im Gleichgewicht zu halten, nicht benötigtes verkaufen. Nur denk ich mir bei fast allem, "ach, könntest du ja nochmal brauchen" schlimm

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Raven87 schrieb:


> ich bin nun versorgt für die nächsten Jahre


Preiset den Herrn, hosianna! War ne schwere Geburt, puh.
Und wieder einmal wie so oft im Ükel heißt es: 'Drennan macht glücklich' Glückwunsch zu den Einkäufen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Raven87 schrieb:


> Der Tackleaffe hat mich gebissen und ich bin nun versorgt


Ich habe das Gefühl, ich habe das nächste Weihnachtsfest verpasst. Geile Teile.


----------



## Raven87

Tobias85 schrieb:


> quod erat demonstrandum


Also ich bin ja Realist und hab das kommen sehen 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alter Schwede - der hat dich nicht bloß gebissen, sondern aufgefressen...
> Aber sehr geiler Stoff - selbst die Daiwa gefällt mir...
> Trotzdem ist das doch bestenfalls ne 9 Monats Ration...


Ja ich glaube auch, dass meine gerade getätigte Aussage zur Zeit etwas voreilig war. Selbst 9 Monate sind schon eine lange Zeit… Es ist auch nicht so, dass die Wunschliste abgearbeitet ist :-D



Minimax schrieb:


> Preiset den Herrn, hosianna! War ne schwere Geburt, puh.
> Und wieder einmal wie so oft im Ükel heißt es: 'Drennan macht glücklich' Glückwunsch zu den Einkäufen.


Ja was lange währt… Danke, bin wirklich zufrieden mit der Rute. Ich hoffe, dass ich spätestens übernächstes Wochenende los komme und dann werde ich alles ausgiebig testen. Ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> dann werde ich alles ausgiebig testen.



Mach das bloß nicht..
Nicht mit Silstar Klemmschrot.
Das vertragen Drennan Ruten nicht so gut.
Da muß Dinsmores her...


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mach das bloß nicht..
> Nicht mit Silstar Klemmschrot.
> Das vertragen Drennan Ruten nicht so gut.
> Da muß Dinsmores her...


Ist auf der Wunschliste vermerkt!


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mach das bloß nicht..
> Nicht mit Silstar Klemmschrot.
> Das vertragen Drennan Ruten nicht so gut.
> *Da muß Dinsmores her.*..


Absolut richtig.


----------



## Tricast

Hallo Raven87 , anbei noch ein paar Ergänzungen für Deine Waggler:









						Exner 20005 Flöte
					

Sehr dicke Antenne zum Angeln in schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen. Die Antenne passt zum Vario-Adapter




					www.exnershop.de
				



Die Flöten benutze ich sehr gerne. Sie haben eine sehr gute Sichtbarkeit bei sehr geringem Auftrieb.









						Exner Hebebissantenne Dick
					

Gut sichtbare Ersatzantenne für Posen mit Varioadapter. In folgenden Antennenlängen:   30mm 45mm 60mm




					www.exnershop.de
				



Die Hebebissantennen gibt es in dick und dünn, und auch für Knicklichter.









						Exner 70002 PB Classic 2
					

Länglisches Tropfenblei zum Feststellen in hoher Qualität. Gewichte in Gramm / Inhalt pro Beutel 0,30 / 6 0,50 / 6 0,75 / 5 1,00 / 5 1,25 / 5 1,50 / 5 1,75 / 5 2,00 / 4 2,25 / 4 2,50 / 4 2,75 / 4 3,00 / 4 3,50 / 4 4,00 / 3 4,50 / 3 5,00 / 3




					www.exnershop.de
				





Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hätte mir für heuer auch ein Limit gesetzt. Alles was Angeln betrifft. Nun was soll ich sagen, Budget ist fast verbraucht. Erster Schritt: "ach... Bücher kann man nicht explizit dazuzählen.."


Sehr richtig, Bücher zählen nicht zu Tackle.


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum überaus erfolgreichen Fischzug im baitstore, Raven87 !

Schöne Literatur hast Du Dir da ins Haus geholt, Ti-it !


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Tipp in Sachen Waggler-Antennen, Heinz!


----------



## Tobias85

Oh, und ehe ich es wieder vergesse: Herzliches Petri an Niklas32 zu seinen Rotaugen (und dem kapitalen Ast) des gestrigen Vormittags!


----------



## geomas

Ne große Tour war heute drin, ich habe sie mir aber geklemmt und bin nachmittags zum Fluß nebenan gestiefelt.
Das Wasser stand hoch und stieg weiter - in meinen Augen ne gute Sache. Auch wenn nichtangelnde Familienmitglieder der Ansicht sind, daß ich besser bei Niedrigwasser angeln sollte, „weil die Fischdichte im Wasser dann höher ist”. Tja, so einer Logik kann man sich schlecht entziehen ;-)

Habe es mit zwei eher feinen Ruten versucht, Breadpunch, Dosenmais, Maden, Caster und Softpellets angeboten. 
Gefüttert habe ich an der „weiten Rute”  mit Liquibread im kleinen Korb, die „nahe Rute” war als Bombrute montiert und dort habe ich lose gefüttert. 
Der immer böige Wind machte die Bißerkennung schwierig, aber es gab ehrlich gesagt wohl auch nicht viele Bisse zu erkennen. Und dennoch: 


_*...fast hätte ich einen Plötz gefangen!!*_​





Habe die weite/rechte Rute eingekurbelt, noch mit Handschuhen, weil ich erstmal nur den Bankstick dem steigenden Wasser anpassen wollte und auf einmal war da Widerstand. Kein Großer, das war klar, aber ich war ziemlich happy, als ich ein wunderschönes, blitzblankes und ziemlich rundliches Rotauge von geschätzt knapp über 15cm sah. Tada - der erste Nicht-Döbel des Jahres 2022 war zum Greifen nah.

Weit gefehlt! Ich wollte die Handschuhe fix abstreifen, der Fisch zappelt sich vom Haken, fällt (aus niedriger Höhe) in das nasse Gras und zappelt sich dem Wasser entgegen. Ein beherzter Griff mit der noch behandschuhten Hand hätte ihn zum Fang gemacht. Aber ich sah ihm nur nach, wie er dynamisch das Weite suchte.

Tja, die Handschuhe wurden dann doch noch naß - es begann zu graupeln und zu tröpfeln.
Einen echten Biß bekam ich auch später nicht mehr zu sehen.

Also es gibt sie noch, die Warnow-Plötz, sie beißen auch, aber offenbar sehr vorsichtig oder nur auf „angezupfte Köder” (meine Vermutung).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Raven87: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur kapitalen Einkaufstour, vor allem zur Acolyte. Ich liebe diese Rutenserie. 
geomas: Der Plötz war an Land, also gilt er als gefangen. Petri, lieber Georg.
Meine für heute Nachmittag ins Auge gefasst Tour habe ich angesichts des doch recht starken Windes (auf der Elbe trugen die Wellen Schaumkronen) ausfallen lassen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Neue Nubsi-Boxen eingetroffen, Größe ist 23cm x 13cm x 4cm. Nennen sich NGT XPR Terminal Tackle Box.










meine Bibliothek


----------



## skyduck

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Neue Nubsi-Boxen eingetroffen, Größe ist 23cm x 13cm x 4cm. Nennen sich NGT XPR Terminal Tackle Box.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397713
> Anhang anzeigen 397714



sind klasse Boxen aber Vorsicht beim elanvollen Zuschnappen lassen haben Blutblasen Potenzial


----------



## Astacus74

Man hier ist ja ordentlich was los kommt man ja fast nicht hinterher



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ließ allerdings stark zu wünschen übrig. Fieser Wind und kurze Schauer haben scheinbar auch die Aktivitäten der Fische gedämpft.
> Letztlich konnte ich zwei Rotaugen überlisten. Die Bissfreude hielt sich allerdings stark in Grenzen. Meist wurde nur ganz vorsichtig herumgezupft.
> Einen kapitalen Ast konnte ich noch landen, der hat die Combo ganz schön an ihre Grenzen gebracht


Petri Heil zu deinen Rotaugen, bei dem Wetter da sind sie auch nich so beißfreudig.
Sieh es Positiv jetzt weißt du aber was du deiner Combo zutrauen kannst beim nächsten Dicken Fisch gehst du da ganz ruhig an die Grenze.



Raven87 schrieb:


> Der Tackleaffe hat mich gebissen und ich bin nun versorgt für die nächsten Jahre (das ist zumindest die offizielle Version…).


Ohne Worte   aber schöne Sahnestücke wir reden nach deinen nächsten Neuvorstellungen 
Bei mir trudelt auch noch Tackle ein 



geomas schrieb:


> ...fast hätte ich einen Plötz gefangen!!


Na sei nicht so streng mit dir der war an Land also gefangen und die nächste kommen bestimmt.



geomas schrieb:


> Also es gibt sie noch, die Warnow-Plötz, sie beißen auch, aber offenbar sehr vorsichtig oder nur auf „angezupfte Köder” (meine Vermutung).


So ist das manchmal wirkt Bewegung Wunder.
Es gab damals im Blinker einen Artikel da wurde mit der Pickerrute und leichten Grundblei auf Weißfisch geangelt und zwar ein Futterplatz
anlegen wie beim Stippen denselben überwerfen und dann alle paar Minuten den Köder zu sich ranziehen immer nur ein paar cm, ich
weiß nicht ich glaub der hieß "Rolling Trolling" bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Da wurde auch der Hintere Rutenhalter/Auflage selbstgebaut und zwar so das die Rolle mit der Kurbel nach oben abgelegt wurde so
kann man bequem diese Methode praktizieren.
So ein leicht bewegter Köder wirkt manchmal Wunder.



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Box, lieber Gerd! 
So eine hatte ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefaßt. Habt Ihr - Du und Deine bessere Hälfte - Eure Angelsachen eigentlich getrennt oder jeder für sich?
Das würde mich ganz ernsthaft interessieren.

Angelnde Paare sind ja nicht so häufig.


Niklas32 - Petri zu den Parkteichplötzen! Es dauert wohl nicht mehr lange, bis die Fischis etwas beherzter zupacken.


----------



## geomas

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> So ist das manchmal wirkt Bewegung Wunder.
> Es gab damals im Blinker einen Artikel da wurde mit der Pickerrute und leichten Grundblei auf Weißfisch geangelt und zwar ein Futterplatz
> anlegen wie beim Stippen denselben überwerfen und dann alle paar Minuten den Köder zu sich ranziehen immer nur ein paar cm, ich
> weiß nicht ich glaub der hieß "Rolling Trolling" bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> Da wurde auch der Hintere Rutenhalter/Auflage selbstgebaut und zwar so das die Rolle mit der Kurbel nach oben abgelegt wurde so
> kann man bequem diese Methode praktizieren.
> So ein leicht bewegter Köder wirkt manchmal Wunder.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Danke!
In einem alten Angelbüchlein (Fred Foster's Swing Tipping and other modern techniques) beschreibt der Autor, wie er mit der Swingtiprute fächerartig den Swim absucht. Diese Technik sollte sich problemlos mit der Feeder/Picker praktizieren lassen.
Bei mir ist der Grund leider unsauber, da ist ziehen (Kai Chaluppa beschreibt das auch, fällt mir gerade ein) zu riskant.
In den wärmeren Jahreszeiten hatte ich hier sehr oft Bisse direkt nach der Vorbeifahrt von Booten. Der Grund dafür dürfte der bewegte Köder sein.
Vielleicht sollte ich mehr mit nahezu schwerelosen Ködern (incl. Hakengewicht) experimentieren.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Grund leider unsauber, da ist ziehen (Kai Chaluppa beschreibt das auch, fällt mir gerade ein) zu riskant.
> In den wärmeren Jahreszeiten hatte ich hier sehr oft Bisse direkt nach der Vorbeifahrt von Booten. Der Grund dafür dürfte der bewegte Köder sein.


Wäre hier nicht der Moment für einen kleinen bodied Waggler oder Ducker gekommen, mit dem Köder eine Handbremse über Grund, sanft bewegt vom Schwell?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Wäre hier nicht der Moment für einen kleinen bodied Waggler oder Ducker gekommen, mit dem Köder eine Handbremse über Grund, sanft bewegt vom Schwell?


Ja, habe auch schon öfters daran gedacht, gerade, weil bei einigen Swims hier in der Nachbarschaft der Grund mit Muscheln/Seepocken versehen ist. 
Und das ist der Ledgerei ja abträglich. Muß mal sehen, die Freude an der Posenangelei ist ja wieder da meinerseits. Ein Problem hier und da mag die ständige irreguläre Wasserbewegung/Strömungsrichtung sein und die schwankenden Tiefen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Also es gibt sie noch, die Warnow-Plötz, sie beißen auch, aber offenbar sehr vorsichtig oder nur auf „angezupfte Köder” (meine Vermutung).


Na ja - Du angelst da im hüfttiefen Wasser. Meine Vermutung wäre dass die Fische um diese Zeit eher im Stadthafen (ja, ich benutze Navionics..) stehen und sich dort auch fangen lasen.
Zum bewegten Köder sag ich bloß, dass meine Frau beim Stippen den Köder ständig bewegt, weil sie der festen Überzeugung ist, dass nur Bewegung Fisch bringt.
Aber was weiß ich schon - vielleicht sollte ich überhaupt erstmal nen Fisch über 25cm fangen bevor ich hier Klugscheiße...


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mehr mit nahezu schwerelosen Ködern (incl. Hakengewicht) experimentieren.


Schlögel friert Maiskörner ein, weil man die nach dem Auftauen relativ simpel ausdrücken kann, ohne dass sie platzen. So bietet er sie dann als Hakenköder an. Zwar in erster Linie, damit sie beim Wurf nicht abfallen, aber die leeren, fast schwerelosen Hüllen werden dann sicherlich auch von jedem Flossenschlag umhergewirbelt.

Klick


----------



## Ukel

Etwas Bewegung beim Feedern bringt sehr häufig Bisse, sei es, dass der Fisch aufmerksam wird auf den Köder, Angst hat, dass der Köder wegschwimmt oder den Köder schon im Maul hat, damit aber nicht wegschwimmt, dieses besonders im Winter bei Trägheit der Fische. Leichte Körbe bei glatten Untergrund lassen sich durch Zug am besten um wenige cm bewegen, schwere Körbe neigen eher dazu, sich sprunghaft über den Boden zu bewegen, da zunächst mehr Spannung aufgebaut werden muss. 
Manchmal scheint es sogar zu genügen, die gespannte Schnur nur etwas anzuschnippen , ohne dass sich der Korb bewegt, wie auch immer dann ein Bewegungsimpuls auf den Hakenköder übertragen wird….keine Ahnung, aber es funktioniert schon mal. 
Grad jetzt im Winter haben wir es in unserem „Wintersee“ häufig, dass die Fische beim Feedern, trotz kurzem Vorfachs, keinen Biss anzeigen, aber beim Herausholen ein Fisch dran hängt oder zumindest die Maden ausgelutscht sind.


----------



## Dace

geomas

Schönes Foto, der swim sieht nach Fisch aus.

"Angezupfte Köder" und Rotauge, das passt. Beim Rotaugenangeln mit Schwingspitze eine erfolgreiche Methode in stehenden Gewässern. Damit haben wir meist größere Rotauge gefangen.

kuttenkarl

Eine schöne Sammlung an Büchern hast du da. "Das Auffinden und Beangeln kleinerer Fischgründe" von Tag Barnes - ein interessantes Buch, entspannend zum Lesen. Den ein oder anderen Hinweis habe ich daraus erfolgreich übernommen. In vermeintlich  unscheinbaren Büchern muss man meistens mehrmals hineinschauen …

Angeltechniken von Kosmos ist eines der meistverkauften Bücher bei Kosmos. Das Buch ist auch nach China exportiert worden.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> geomas
> 
> Schönes Foto, der swim sieht nach Fisch aus.
> 
> "Angezupfte Köder" und Rotauge, das passt. Beim Rotaugenangeln mit Schwingspitze eine erfolgreiche Methode in stehenden Gewässern. Damit haben wir meist größere Rotauge gefangen.
> 
> kuttenkarl
> 
> Eine schöne Sammlung an Büchern hast du da. "Das Auffinden und Beangeln kleinerer Fischgründe" von Tag Barnes - ein interessantes Buch, entspannend zum Lesen. Den ein oder anderen Hinweis habe ich daraus erfolgreich übernommen. In vermeintlich  unscheinbaren Bücher muss man meistens mehrmals hineinschauen …
> 
> Angeltechniken von Kosmos ist eines der meistverkauften Bücher bei Kosmos. Das Buch ist auch nach China exportiert worden.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland



Sehe ich auch so mit Tag Barnes, Roland. 
Genial die These von ihm, dass mit toten Fischchen am System wohl doppelt so viele Hechte pro Saison gefangen werden würden als mit irgendwelchen Kunstködern. Aber auch die Kunstköder lehnt er nicht explizit ab. 
Welcher heutige Raubfischexperte würde wohl so eine Aussage noch öffentlich in ein Buch schreiben? 
Sehr interessantes Buch, welches mir auch gute Hinweise brachte/bringt. 

Viele Grüsse, 
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Zu Doppelkurbeln muss ich persönlich meinen Abscheu aussprechen. Ich kenne sie, ich weiss auch um die gewichtigen Argumente die für sie sprechen, aber sie machen mich irgendwie fertig. Seltsam eigentlich.


Ich versuche es mal zu erklären, es ist eine Art Schwarmeffekt, eine Verwirrung des echten Räubers bzw. eben anglerischen Raubbeuters.
Du hast 2 gleiche Kurbelgriffe, und musst dich entscheiden, welchen du davon greifen solltst ...
Bei blitzartiger Reaktion stört das schon, entscheidende ms und u.U. der Fisch gehen verloren.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal zu erklären, es ist eine Art Schwarmeffekt, eine Verwirrung des echten Räubers bzw. eben anglerischen Raubbeuters.
> Du hast 2 gleiche Kurbelgriffe, und musst dich entscheiden, welchen du davon greifen solltst ...
> Bei blitzartiger Reaktion stört das schon, entscheidende ms und u.U. der Fisch gehen verloren.


Hahaha, na ich glaube in meinem Fall zumindest sind es rein ästhetische Gründe.
Btw. Schlägst Du über die Kurbel an?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nö, aber beim Anschlag fasse ich sie sofort automatisch mit an, und kann sofort heftig Gas geben, wenn der Fisch spontan auf mich zu kommt.
Großfischgewohnheit halt, wenn du die Rute schon hoch hast, kann nur noch die Rolle helfen. Wobei sehr schnelle Übersetzungen wirklich erstmal einen großen Vorteil haben.

Die Ästhetik eine Doppelkurbel ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, sondern sogar schön, wie eine Wippe oder Brücke.
Eher sehe ich da eine lieblose Adaption an die Rolle, geschwungene Rollenkörper und Beine, und dann so eine kantige Strebe.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Ästhetik eine Doppelkurbel ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, sondern sogar schön, wie eine Wippe oder Brücke.
> *Eher sehe ich da eine lieblose Adaption an die Rolle, geschwungene Rollenkörper und Beine, und dann so eine kantige Strebe*.


Das drückt es sehr gut aus  

Übrigens finde ich die 2 Griff(lein) bei Centrepins funktional sehr praktisch. Bei meiner geliebten Youngs&Sons Heritage ist ein Griff abgebrochen* und ich greife regelmäßig daneben.


*zum zweiten Mal, das erste Mal hab ich es von Herrn Taudor fixen lassen. Wenn bei der Pin ein Griff abbricht oder man ihn abmontiert, ist es für die Funktion unbedingt notwendig, ein genau abgewogenes Gegengewicht zu installieren!


----------



## skyduck

Ach ja, kaum liest man wieder regelmäßig mit, muss man ja auch mal wieder seine Bestände auffüllen. Na gut Baitstore war ja oft in letzter Zeit, kauste da mal wieder online.  Also eigentlich wollte ich ja nur ein paar Päkchen Inline Quick Change Beads von Preston für meine Methodbleie haben (die Dinger funktionieren übrigens sehr gut als halbfestes System). 

Gesagt getan und 8 Pakete in den Einkaufswagen geklickt. Natürlich war nur eins da, also musste ich noch mit irgendwelchen Kleinzeug auffüllen für den Mindest-Bestellwert. Geworden ist es dann noch ein weiterer faltbarer Kescherkopf von Korum (diesmal in rund) sowie ein Fold-A-Sack Rucksack dieser Marke.
Irgendwie fand ich das System sehr ansprechend, wenn alles übersichtlich ausgeklappt ist. Mal gucken ob es sich in der Praxis bewährt. Ach ja, da ich mir gerade eine Box nur fürs Posenangeln fertig mache und ich das Korum Box-Format sehr schätze habe ich dann noch einen weiteren Maxi-Rig -Manager dazu gepackt. Den Preis finde ich mitlerweile schon echt ordentlich. Meinen ersten habe ich vor ca. 10 Jahren gekauft. 

Leider finde ich nirgendwo mehr die Korum ITM Box. Die hat das selber Format, ist nur höher und hat komplett Einteilungen ohne irgendwelches Zubehör oder Rigboard. Da hätte ich auch noch gerne eine weitere von gehabt. Scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben.... Zumindest hat diese Box es bis jetzt am längsten mit mir ausgehalten. sollte jemand mal über so eine stolpern, gerne an mich denken.


----------



## geomas

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schlögel friert Maiskörner ein, weil man die nach dem Auftauen relativ simpel ausdrücken kann, ohne dass sie platzen. So bietet er sie dann als Hakenköder an. Zwar in erster Linie, damit sie beim Wurf nicht abfallen, aber die leeren, fast schwerelosen Hüllen werden dann sicherlich auch von jedem Flossenschlag umhergewirbelt.
> 
> Klick



Danke, Tobias, „Cornskins” habe ich gestern nicht probiert, ihre Fängigkeit ist mir aber eigentlich bekannt. 

Ganz frisches Video: hier hat sich ein Brite damit befaßt:


----------



## Niklas32

Ich muss meiner Laune mal etwas Luft machen. 
Habe vorgehabt diese Saison mal etwas von den Fertigvorfächern (ja ich weiß, Asche auf mein Haupt ) wegzukommen und mehr selber zu binden. So habe ich mir bei der letzten Bestellung neben einigen Haken auch etwas Vorfachschnur mitbestellt. Genau genommen handelt es sich um eine Daiwa Prorex in 0,16mm und einer angegebenen Tragkraft von 2kg. Naja nach einigen Versuchen und Tests habe ich das Zeug nun für mich als stark ungenügend eingestuft. Nicht nur das es jedes mal bei spätestens 1 kg Belastung reißt, was ich für eine 16er schon sehr schwach finde. Nein, das Zeug lässt sich auch noch beschissen knoten. Eben ist mir beim Knoten eines Vorfaches das blöde Zeug beim Festziehen des Knotens gerissen und ich habe nicht stark gezogen. 

Verwendet das Zeug wer von euch? Habe ich vielleicht nur eine Montagsfuhre erwischt?


----------



## rhinefisher

Daiwa.....
Ich bin dermaßen unterangelt.
Wenn ich am WE nicht ans Wasser gehe, wirft meine Frau mich warscheinlich raus.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal etwas weiter weg fahren - Bangkog fänd ich gut.
Oder wenigstens Holland.... .


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - danke, den Stadthafen (auch bei mir um die Ecke) mag ich als Angelrevier nicht (da finde ich keine Ruhe).
Auch woanders gibt es tiefere Stellen, die gestern befischte brachte schon öfters Fisch in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Gestern war der Pegel deutlich (ca. 60-80cm) über normal, da hätte dort auch ein Aland zupacken können.
An ein paar andere Stellen in der Umgebung will ich nochmal mit der Pose ran (vermutlich Slider).

Ukel - vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Anschnippen der Schnur. Ich wollte es dort auch mal mit geflochtener und einer noch feineren Spitze versuchen, dann werde ich das sicher mal probieren.

Glückwunsch zu den neuen Angelsachen, skyduck ! Was mir an den Transition-Taschen nicht gefällt ist dieser Einhängeclip. Irgendwie sind mir zwei Clips oder Gurte/Gurtösen lieber als so ein solitär mittig platziertes Dingens.

Niklas32 - ne, diese Mono kenne ich nicht. Deinen Ärger kann ich nachvollziehen.
In der letzten Zeit nutze ich meist Drennan Supplex Fluorocarbon oder Stroft GTM als Vorfachmaterial und kann bislang nicht klagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich muss meiner Laune mal etwas Luft machen.
> Habe vorgehabt diese Saison mal etwas von den Fertigvorfächern (ja ich weiß, Asche auf mein Haupt ) wegzukommen und mehr selber zu binden. So habe ich mir bei der letzten Bestellung neben einigen Haken auch etwas Vorfachschnur mitbestellt. Genau genommen handelt es sich um eine Daiwa Prorex in 0,16mm und einer angegebenen Tragkraft von 2kg. Naja nach einigen Versuchen und Tests habe ich das Zeug nun für mich als stark ungenügend eingestuft. Nicht nur das es jedes mal bei spätestens 1 kg Belastung reißt, was ich für eine 16er schon sehr schwach finde. Nein, das Zeug lässt sich auch noch beschissen knoten. Eben ist mir beim Knoten eines Vorfaches das blöde Zeug beim Festziehen des Knotens gerissen und ich habe nicht stark gezogen.
> 
> Verwendet das Zeug wer von euch? Habe ich vielleicht nur eine Montagsfuhre erwischt?



Das kann dir bei jeder Mono passieren wenn sie zu lange trocken oder unter Einfluss von UV Licht gelagert wird.
Eine frische Mono hält immer besser.
Außerdem ist die Knotentragkraft geringer als die angegebene Reißfestigkeit.


----------



## Niklas32

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kann dir bei jeder Mono passieren wenn sie zu lange trocken oder unter Einfluss von UV Licht gelagert wird.
> Eine frische Mono hält immer besser.
> Außerdem ist die Knotentragkraft geringer als die angegebene Reißfestigkeit.


Naja. Die Schnur habe ich jetzt zwei Wochen und sie wurde die ganze Zeit bei mir dunkel gelagert. 
Ja, das weiß ich. Trotzdem habe ich mir mehr davon versprochen. Zumal sie auch schon manchmal direkt in der Mitte gerissen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Naja. Die Schnur habe ich jetzt zwei Wochen und sie wurde die ganze Zeit bei mir dunkel gelagert.



Die lag vmtl. schon lange im Laden.


----------



## Niklas32

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die lag vmtl. schon lange im Laden.


möglich, naja ich werde es wohl nicht erfahren


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> @Ukel - vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Anschnippen der Schnur. Ich wollte es dort auch mal mit geflochtener und einer noch feineren Spitze versuchen, dann werde ich das sicher mal probieren.


Ich hoffe, dass es auch funktioniert, die Methode ist nicht wissenschaftlich eruiert, aber durch mich und Kollegen gefühlsmäßig bestätigt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Genau genommen handelt es sich um eine Daiwa Prorex in 0,16mm und einer angegebenen Tragkraft von 2kg. Naja nach einigen Versuchen und Tests habe ich das Zeug nun für mich als stark ungenügend eingestuft. Nicht nur das es jedes mal bei spätestens 1 kg Belastung reißt, was ich für eine 16er schon sehr schwach finde. Nein, das Zeug lässt sich auch noch beschissen knoten. Eben ist mir beim Knoten eines Vorfaches das blöde Zeug beim Festziehen des Knotens gerissen und ich habe nicht stark gezogen.
> 
> Verwendet das Zeug wer von euch? Habe ich vielleicht nur eine Montagsfuhre erwischt?


Liest sich nach sehr mieser Schnur.
Wurde diese umgespult verkauft, also auf seltsamen Plastikspulen, die nicht wie die Orginale/Bilder aussehen?
Das ist verbreitet die Hauptursache für schlecht gewordene Schnur (Mono+PE).
Dann sind für Mono neben der Zeitalterung das Licht, besonders Sonnenlicht, Wärme, Trockenheit und alle möglichen Chemikalienausdünstungen ein Killer. 
Sprich, die Schnur in einem Laden ausgestellt ist schnell dahin.
Von daher sind richtig eingetütete/versiegelte Packungen noch vielmals besser.

Es gibt hier dauern die Nennungen der gängigen Schnüre, daran sollte man sich orientieren und die zum Start immer hernehmen. Zumal Umsatz und Durchsatz beim Händler für dauernd frische Ware sorgen, also sondersam seltenes Zeug das definitiv nicht mitbringen kann.
Es gibt eine ganze Reihe, die viel resistenter über die Jahre bleiben, wo man 10 Jahre gut mit angeln kann, die gilt es auszuprobieren und zu bevorzugen.

Neues kaufen und testen und vergleichen ist gut, aber am wichtigsten ist auch die Mistware schnell im Vergleich zu erkennen und gleich wieder mit einem geharnischten Text zurückzusenden an den Verkäufer. Nur so kümmert der sich um bessere Ware, ansonsten wird alles verkauft, was gefressen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bin dermaßen unterangelt.
> Wenn ich am WE nicht ans Wasser gehe, wirft meine Frau mich warscheinlich raus.
> 
> Oder wenigstens Holland.... .


Das Wetter ist dem Angler in 2022 doch hold, der Winter fällt weitgehend aus 
Man braucht nur sehr gutes regendichtes Zeug und am besten eine bischen Plane von oben.

erzähl das bloß nicht mit BangCock, das schnallt sie gleich ...


----------



## Ukel

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich muss meiner Laune mal etwas Luft machen.
> Habe vorgehabt diese Saison mal etwas von den Fertigvorfächern (ja ich weiß, Asche auf mein Haupt ) wegzukommen und mehr selber zu binden. So habe ich mir bei der letzten Bestellung neben einigen Haken auch etwas Vorfachschnur mitbestellt. Genau genommen handelt es sich um eine Daiwa Prorex in 0,16mm und einer angegebenen Tragkraft von 2kg. Naja nach einigen Versuchen und Tests habe ich das Zeug nun für mich als stark ungenügend eingestuft. Nicht nur das es jedes mal bei spätestens 1 kg Belastung reißt, was ich für eine 16er schon sehr schwach finde. Nein, das Zeug lässt sich auch noch beschissen knoten. Eben ist mir beim Knoten eines Vorfaches das blöde Zeug beim Festziehen des Knotens gerissen und ich habe nicht stark gezogen.
> 
> Verwendet das Zeug wer von euch? Habe ich vielleicht nur eine Montagsfuhre erwischt?


Schnurkauf ist wirklich Vertrauenssache und das, was ich zu der Schnur mal eben gefunden habe, hätte mich die Schnur nicht kaufen lassen, sieht mir nach Billigschnur aus.
Stroft kann man gut nehmen, hat aus meiner Sicht eine gute Qualität, man sollte nur beachten, dass die Schnur etwa 0,02 mm dicker ist als drauf steht, also eine 0,16er ist eher eine 0,18er. Hat ein Angelkumpel mal mit einer genau messenden Gerätschaft überprüft an mehreren Schnurstärken.
Manchmal kann es auch beim Zuziehen des Knotens zum Reißen kommen, davor schützt etwas Spucke vorher, dann flutscht es besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Und wieder eine weitere wichtige Anwendung für eine genaue digitale Schiebelehre mit 1/100mm, neben Rolle und Ruten auch die Schnur. 
Wo man die Lehre übrigens mit allerlei Maschinenbaugedöns wie z.B. guten HSS-Bohrern leicht abgleichen kann. Nervig ist eigentlich nur der Schlupf beim schnellen Verschieben.
Ich bekomme diese Abweichungen wie genau hier mit den +0,02mm ganz gut ausgemessen und direkt angezeigt.
Monofil ist einfach, selbst PE-Schnur geht mit einer Vielzahl von sehr vorsichtigen Messungen.


----------



## geomas

Was mir gerade einfällt: auf den Rechnungen von AnglingDirect steht jetzt immer das Hersteller-Land des Produktes mit drauf. 
Die zuletzt bestellten Drennan-Monos stammen aus Myanmar, Maxima Chameleon offenbar aus der Tschechischen Republik und (Kamasan) Bayer Perlon aus Jordanien. Auch sonst gibts da die eine oder andere Überraschung (einige der Drennan-Sachen kommen aus dem ehemaligen Burma,
Guru Haken aus Saudi Arabien oder so, habe diese Rechnung jetzt nicht zur Hand ) - ob die Angaben stimmen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ti-it

Hallo in die Runde,
endlich habe ich auch mal ein freies Zeitfenster gefunden um meine neue Quiver (ohne eingespleißte Spitze) zu testen. Der Blank ist von North Western. Müsste ein Kevlite sein. Um das Jahr 1992. Aufgebaut wurde sie von CMW. Rolle eine 2000er SSG von Shimano und 0,17er Maxima Chameleon. 3 SG am Seitenarm und ein Drennan Wide Gape in Größe 4 durchgebunden. Köder Frühstücksfleisch.
Die Döbel bissen sehr gut. Ein Kollege von mir war ein paar Meter weiter oberhalb von mir und konnte 2 richtig Dicke erwischen. Geschätzt um 3, 3 1/2 Pfund. Er meinte er hat noch paar versemmelt und genauso gings mir auch. 2,3 ins Leere und noch einen im Drill verloren.
Aaaaber auch 3 erwischt 



















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Tobias85

Petri, schöne Fische!


----------



## Niklas32

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Liest sich nach sehr mieser Schnur.
> Wurde diese umgespult verkauft, also auf seltsamen Plastikspulen, die nicht wie die Orginale/Bilder aussehen?


Nein. War auf der original Spule. Ist so ne kleine Vorfachspule aus durchsichtigem Plastik. 
Naja. Es sind ja zum Glück nur 50 m zum Testen gewesen. Nervt trotzdem.


----------



## skyduck

Ti-it  Petri schöne Fische und schönes Gewässer, Rute gefällt mir auch, zumindest was ich sehen kann, außer den Rollenhalter, aber da streiten sich ja sowieso immer alle drum


----------



## Ti-it

skyduck schrieb:


> Ti-it  Petri schöne Fische und schönes Gewässer, Rute gefällt mir auch, zumindest was ich sehen kann, außer den Rollenhalter, aber da streiten sich ja sowieso immer alle drum


Petri Dank euch! Und ja skyduck mir wären tatsächlich auch die Schieberollenhalter lieber


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> endlich habe ich auch mal ein freies Zeitfenster gefunden um meine neue Quiver (ohne eingespleißte Spitze) zu testen. Der Blank ist von North Western. Müsste ein Kevlite sein. Um das Jahr 1992. Aufgebaut wurde sie von CMW. Rolle eine 2000er SSG von Shimano und 0,17er Maxima Chameleon. 3 SG am Seitenarm und ein Drennan Wide Gape in Größe 4 durchgebunden. Köder Frühstücksfleisch.
> Die Döbel bissen sehr gut. Ein Kollege von mir war ein paar Meter weiter oberhalb von mir und konnte 2 richtig Dicke erwischen. Geschätzt um 3, 3 1/2 Pfund. Er meinte er hat noch paar versemmelt und genauso gings mir auch. 2,3 ins Leere und noch einen im Drill verloren.
> Aaaaber auch 3 erwischt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397770
> Anhang anzeigen 397771
> Anhang anzeigen 397772
> Anhang anzeigen 397774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Petri dir und Deinem Kollegen, lieber Ti-it , tolle Fische. Und Petri auch an geomas Zur selbstreleasenden Plötze, ich gebe Wuemmehunter recht, der zählt als gefangen. Und ein verspätetes Petri noch an Niklas32 zu den hart erarbeiteten Teichplötzen, bitte entschuldige die Verspätung. Ich hab übrigens mal eine Rolle Daiwa Prorex 0.16 zum Testen vom Angelhändler bekommen, ich hatte dann etwas auf die Pin gespult. Ich meine mich zu erinnern das sie mir als recht dehnungsarm auffiel, aber letztlich sind wir doch nicht warm miteinander geworden und ich bin bei GTM geblieben.


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> Du und Deine bessere Hälfte - Eure Angelsachen eigentlich getrennt oder jeder für sich?


Hallo Geomas,

die Angelsachen sind aber sowas von getrennt. Jeder hat eigne Ruten, Rollen, Futerale, Kescher und soweiter. Wehe ich gehe mal an ihre Sachen, gibt gleich   . Dafür darf ich aber Ihre Sachen reparieren und warten, bin gerade dabei 3 Ruten von ihr zu überholen.
Balzer Feeder Spezial: neuer Rollenhalter und neuen Kork (was wie Kork aussieht, ist irgend ein Schaumstoff mit Korküberzug).
uralte DAM New Dimension Multipicker Bj. ca 1992: Rollenhalter neu verkleben, neuer Vorgriff und 3 Ringe erneuern.
Silstar Spezial Karpfen, eine 3-teilige Karpfenrute mit  "25gr  Wg." (nichts 3,5lbs), kriegt einen neuen Ringsatz.

Seid dem 1.2. bin ich Rentner und schon werde ich mit Arbeit zugeschüttet  .


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wehe ich gehe mal an ihre Sachen, gibt gleich


Ouh, das kenne ich von Mrs. M. Sobald ich nur in die Richtung Ihrer Pinsel, Farben oder Werkzeuge _gucke_ wird sie gleich ganz alert und fixiert mich mit nem Bunsenbrennerblick. Ich hab einmal in ein Skizzenbuch von ihr gekrikelt, das waren sehr kühle drei Tage danach...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schiebelehre


das heißt Messschieber


----------



## skyduck

Also der Fold-A-Sack (meine Güte dieser Name lässt mich immer an Gott weiß was denken...) ist ausgepackt und mal testweise befüllt. Da ich ja leider ein Ordnungsfetischist bin (zumindest gegenüber manchen Kameraden ) habe ich gerne alles etwas modular separiert und übersichtlich um sofort zu wissen wo was steckt. Ich habe mich jetzt box-technisch für folgende Trennung entschieden.

Eine seperate Box für Posenangelei, das mache ich leider aktuell am wenigsten aber vielleicht wird das jetzt ja an den neuen Gewässern mal was. Dann könnte ich die Acolyte Ultra zusammen mit der Abu 506 MK 2Kapselrolle endlich mal richtig einweihen, bis auf ein paar halbherzige Versuche an der Ruhr fristet sie aktuell ein, für so ein Prachtstück, recht tristes Dasein.

Eine seperate Box nur für Methodfeeder. Hier nutze ich mitlerweile nur noch Preston ICS, das ist super modular und ruckzuck wechselbar ohne irgendetwas neu machen zu müssen. Das ist aktuell auch meine liebste Methode. Viele größere Fische im letzten Jahr habe ich damit gefangen und immer mit 6er oder 8er Pellets. Ich bin gespannt ob es dieses Jahr sich so weiter fortsetzt.

So, dann noch eine seperate Box für normale Feeder. Auch hier nutze ich die ICS und mitlerweile tatsächlich auch nur noch inline. die kleinen Minis habe ich immer mit Breadpunsch und liquized bread verwendet. Auf jeden Fall war diese Asuwahl mit den 3 Größen und Gewichten bis 40g bis dato für mich immer ausreichend. (Gerade an meiner Sphere Feeder light (der Karpfenhunter) und Sphere Bomb (leider noch namenlos) macht mehr in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn.

All das passt inklusive zweier Vorfachboxen in die höhere Seite des Rucksacks, so dass die andere Seite dann mit den so noch mitzuführenden Kremper zu befüllen ist. Wenn ich dann mal nur mit Method oder nur mit Pose losziehe, brauche ich nur die richtige Box in die Umhängetasche und habe trotzdem eine gute Auswahl. Ich denke dass ist ein guter Kompromiss. Wenn ich dann noch in den Keller gucke was da noch an Zeugs und Posen usw. rumfliegt sollte ich das wohl erstmal "verangeln". Aber oh je was soll ich dann das ganze Jahr schönes kaufen? Na ja mal gucken wann in Münster der große Flohmarkt wieder auf macht....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

kuttenkarl: Du Glücklicher! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Eintritt in den besten aller Lebensabschnitte. Ich freu mich auch schon Drauf, muss aber noch ein paar Jahre machen. Aber zum Glück macht mein Job ne Menge Spaß.

skyduck: Ich bin schwer beeindruckt von der Ordnung in Deinen Tackleboxen und Deinem Angellager. Sieht echt klasse aus in den Boxen. Ich bin immer froh, wenn es mir gelingt, wenn nicht allzu viel Grashalme, Futterreste und Caster Einzug in meine Boxen halten.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sieht echt klasse aus in den Boxen. Ich bin immer froh, wenn es mir gelingt, wenn nicht allzu viel Grashalme, Futterreste und Caster Einzug in meine Boxen hahalten.


Ich bin froh über jede entwischte Made, die sich erfolgreich vercastert. Wenn die Krabbler stattdessen eingehen, verwandeln Sie sich in etwas widerliches.


----------



## Dace

Ti-it 

Petri zu den kapitalen Döbeln, tolle Fische. Das Gewässer sieht optisch gut aus.

Ich wollte auch los, aber leider ist etwas zu viel Wasser im Fluss, 'nen bisschen viel Dampf drauf ...


----------



## geomas

Wow, die sehen proper aus, Deine Döbel und die Rute nicht minder. Ein strammes Petri, lieber Ti-it !
Hat die Rute „Überschub-Feedertips” wie ältere Tri-Cast-Feederruten? Danke für Deinen Bericht, sehr motivierend.

Niklas32 - Nachfrage aus Neugier - ist die von Dir benutzte Prorex ne FC-Schnur?

Danke für die Erläuterungen, lieber Gerd. Ich sehe, Du wirst Dich nicht langweilen als Rentner...

Sehr sauber organisiert, Dirk, das ist schon locker mal 2 Level über meiner bestmöglichen Ordnung.
Die Korum-Boxen sind echt praktisch.


----------



## Astacus74

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> endlich habe ich auch mal ein freies Zeitfenster gefunden um meine neue Quiver (ohne eingespleißte Spitze) zu testen. Der Blank ist von North Western. Müsste ein Kevlite sein. Um das Jahr 1992. Aufgebaut wurde sie von CMW. Rolle eine 2000er SSG von Shimano und 0,17er Maxima Chameleon. 3 SG am Seitenarm und ein Drennan Wide Gape in Größe 4 durchgebunden. Köder Frühstücksfleisch.
> Die Döbel bissen sehr gut. Ein Kollege von mir war ein paar Meter weiter oberhalb von mir und konnte 2 richtig Dicke erwischen. Geschätzt um 3, 3 1/2 Pfund. Er meinte er hat noch paar versemmelt und genauso gings mir auch. 2,3 ins Leere und noch einen im Drill verloren.
> Aaaaber auch 3 erwischt


Na Glückwunsch zur Rute und Petri Heil Dir und deinem Kumpel zur Döbelstrecke,   das war ja ein erfolgreiches Testfischen so
darf es weitergehen, echt ne schöne Flußstrecke.
Rollenhalter ja das ist manchmal so eine Sache Geschmäcker sind verschieden ich find so schlecht sieht er nu auch nicht aus bedenkt die
Rute hat ja nu auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel wir tragen ja auch nicht mehr Vokuhila aber ein Rollenhalter ist aufwendiger zu
tauschen.



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Dafür darf ich aber Ihre Sachen reparieren und warten, bin gerade dabei 3 Ruten von ihr zu überholen.
> Balzer Feeder Spezial: neuer Rollenhalter und neuen Kork (was wie Kork aussieht, ist irgend ein Schaumstoff mit Korküberzug).
> uralte DAM New Dimension Multipicker Bj. ca 1992: Rollenhalter neu verkleben, neuer Vorgriff und 3 Ringe erneuern.
> Silstar Spezial Karpfen, eine 3-teilige Karpfenrute mit "25gr Wg." (nichts 3,5lbs), kriegt einen neuen Ringsatz.
> 
> Seid dem 1.2. bin ich Rentner und schon werde ich mit Arbeit zugeschüttet  .


Du hast ja jetzt auch viel Zeit da darf keine Langeweile aufkommen.



skyduck schrieb:


> Also der Fold-A-Sack (meine Güte dieser Name lässt mich immer an Gott weiß was denken...) ist ausgepackt und mal testweise befüllt. Da ich ja leider ein Ordnungsfetischist bin (zumindest gegenüber manchen Kameraden ) habe ich gerne alles etwas modular separiert und übersichtlich um sofort zu wissen wo was steckt. Ich habe mich jetzt box-technisch für folgende Trennung entschieden.
> 
> Eine seperate Box für Posenangelei, das mache ich leider aktuell am wenigsten aber vielleicht wird das jetzt ja an den neuen Gewässern mal was. Dann könnte ich die Acolyte Ultra zusammen mit der Abu 506 MK 2Kapselrolle endlich mal richtig einweihen, bis auf ein paar halbherzige Versuche an der Ruhr fristet sie aktuell ein, für so ein Prachtstück, recht tristes Dasein.
> 
> Eine seperate Box nur für Methodfeeder. Hier nutze ich mitlerweile nur noch Preston ICS, das ist super modular und ruckzuck wechselbar ohne irgendetwas neu machen zu müssen. Das ist aktuell auch meine liebste Methode. Viele größere Fische im letzten Jahr habe ich damit gefangen und immer mit 6er oder 8er Pellets. Ich bin gespannt ob es dieses Jahr sich so weiter fortsetzt.
> 
> So, dann noch eine seperate Box für normale Feeder. Auch hier nutze ich die ICS und mitlerweile tatsächlich auch nur noch inline. die kleinen Minis habe ich immer mit Breadpunsch und liquized bread verwendet. Auf jeden Fall war diese Asuwahl mit den 3 Größen und Gewichten bis 40g bis dato für mich immer ausreichend. (Gerade an meiner Sphere Feeder light (der Karpfenhunter) und Sphere Bomb (leider noch namenlos) macht mehr in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> All das passt inklusive zweier Vorfachboxen in die höhere Seite des Rucksacks, so dass die andere Seite dann mit den so noch mitzuführenden Kremper zu befüllen ist. Wenn ich dann mal nur mit Method oder nur mit Pose losziehe, brauche ich nur die richtige Box in die Umhängetasche und habe trotzdem eine gute Auswahl. Ich denke dass ist ein guter Kompromiss. Wenn ich dann noch in den Keller gucke was da noch an Zeugs und Posen usw. rumfliegt sollte ich das wohl erstmal "verangeln". Aber oh je was soll ich dann das ganze Jahr schönes kaufen? Na ja mal gucken wann in Münster der große Flohmarkt wieder auf macht....


Ich bin Undertackeld und wenn ich da erst dein Lager sehe, da soll sich meine Holde mal beschweren...



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin schwer beeindruckt von der Ordnung in Deinen Tackleboxen und Deinem Angellager. Sieht echt klasse aus in den Boxen. Ich bin immer froh, wenn es mir gelingt, wenn nicht allzu viel Grashalme, Futterreste und Caster Einzug in meine Boxen halten.


Das sehe ich auch so, Grashalme und der gleichen das geht so schnell und dann sind die Sachen überall...



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ich lese SPAM, immer wieder SPAM:





__





						Giant Hampshire Avon chub
					






					www.anglingtimes.co.uk
				




^ Mashed Spam und ein Fischmehlhaltiges Futter im Korb, Frühstücksfleich am Haken.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich lese SPAM, immer wieder SPAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Hampshire Avon chub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglingtimes.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Mashed Spam und ein Fischmehlhaltiges Futter im Korb, Frühstücksfleich am Haken.


SPAM, in letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fangberichte neuer Ükels mit SPAM, und mit Dace ist eine Anglerlegende und bekennender SPAMMER hinzu getreten. Ganz allgemein pfeifens die Spatzen von den Dächern des Internets und der Literatur das SPAM der Uberbait ist.
Und ich tippe mir hier seit drei Jahren die Finger wund, bzw. SPAMME über die Vorteile des SPAM, und selten verging eine Woche ohne das ich hier mehrere SPAM-Döbel geSPAMMT habe, und wen hats geschert?
Der Prophet gilt nichts im eigenen Land!

Eure Tulip-Fee,
MiniSPAM


----------



## Minimax

Achso, ja:


----------



## geomas

Na, komm, lieber Minimax, für mich wirst Du immer Tulipgott „Old Gelbfinger” wegen Deiner Kurkuma-Curry-Mischung an den FF-Würfeln bleiben.
Aber tauchte Old Gelbfinger nicht schon bei Karl May auf, oder mühte sich einst 007 mit Gelbfinger ab?
Sorry, ich wittere ein Zeit- und Regenlosfenster morgen und bin wie auf Droge.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Sorry, ich wittere ein Zeit- und Regenlosfenster morgen und bin wie auf Droge.


Ja vielleicht klappt es bei mir morgen früh mal schauen aber ohne Spam sondern mit Mais und Made



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ach so, ich komme aus dem Supermarkt, erwarb Sandwichtoast zweier Güteklassen. Eins für die Mühle, das teure für den Haken. 
Habe aber noch ein angebrochenes „Glas Dosenmais” (haha, das mache mir mal einer nach!) in der Ködertasche und ja, doch auch SPAM im Regal.
Der Pegel am Flüßchen mag etwas gestiegen sein, habe keine exakten Zahlen, aber Vergleichswerte aus der Region deuten darauf hin. 
Und dies könnte eine Wiederbelebung meiner beiden heißen Swims bedeuten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Na, komm, lieber Minimax, für mich wirst Du immer Old Gelbfinger wegen Deiner Kurkuma-Curry-Mischung an den Tulipwüfeln bleiben.
> Aber tauchte Old Gelbfinger nicht schon bei Karl May auf, oder mühte sich einst 007 mit Gelbfinger ab?


Nein, aber in einem schlechten Marinefilm wurde Humphrey Bogart in der Rolle eines psychotischen Käptns "Old Yellowstain" genannt. Du weißt, lieber Stammtischbruder, das ich ebenso reiz- wie kränkbar bin. Ich habe diese Kapriziösität bewußt kultiviert, um so meinen Zielfisch besser verstehen zu können.
Aber 'Old Gelbfinger' schmeichelt mir irgendwie auch ein bisschen. Und ist leider auch sehr wahr.


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> Niklas32 - Nachfrage aus Neugier - ist die von Dir benutzte Prorex ne FC-Schnur?


ja. ist eine FC-Schnur. Letztlich ist mir FC oder nicht eigentlich egal. Aber irgendwie hatte mir diese zugesagt und so ist sie im Körbchen gelandet. 
Werde dann mal bei nächster Gelegenheit mal eine deiner genannten Alternativen testen.


----------



## geomas

Minimax - ich zögerte kurz, hatte kurz ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber Du ahnst sicher, daß ich nix böses wollte.
Viele äußerst passionierte Sportfischer haben bunte Finger, aus gutem Grund.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Was für schöne Döbel, Ti-it. Petri dazu. Das Flüsschen sieht ebenfalls klasse aus. Kannst Du was zur Tiefe sagen?


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank euch allen! 




Dace schrieb:


> Petri zu den kapitalen Döbeln, tolle Fische. Das Gewässer sieht optisch gut aus.
> 
> Ich wollte auch los, aber leider ist etwas zu viel Wasser im Fluss, 'nen bisschen viel Dampf drauf ...


Dace 
Wasserstand passt bei uns so weit, nur ab morgen wieder Wind...



geomas schrieb:


> Wow, die sehen proper aus, Deine Döbel und die Rute nicht minder. Ein strammes Petri, lieber @Ti-it !
> Hat die Rute „Überschub-Feedertips” wie ältere Tri-Cast-Feederruten? Danke für Deinen Bericht, sehr motivierend.


Richtig geomas, Überschub-Feedertips. Ob Vor- oder Nachteil.. Ich kann es tatsächlich nicht beurteilen. 



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Rute hat ja nu auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel wir tragen ja auch nicht mehr Vokuhila aber ein Rollenhalter ist aufwendiger


So ist es Astacus74  

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Jürgen57

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Seid dem 1.2. bin ich Rentner und schon werde ich mit Arbeit zugeschüttet  .


Bin seit 14 Monaten Rentner,ist ne coole Sache


----------



## Tricast

Ti-it : Kannst Du uns mal Deine North Western etwas genauer vorstellen? Ich bin sehr neugierig. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ti-it

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was für schöne Döbel, Ti-it. Petri dazu. Das Flüsschen sieht ebenfalls klasse aus. Kannst Du was zur Tiefe sagen?


Petri Dank Wuemmehunter
Im Durchschnitt 1,20m. Im Uferbereich stellenweise Rückströmungen. Die Döbel steigen meist direkt am Ufer ein, so 50cm zur Uferkante. Das gestaltet den Drill auch teilweise etwas schwierig, da die sofort unters unterspülte Ufer oder in die Büsche flüchten. Bei 10, 15m stromab kein Problem. Gehts jedoch auf die 20,30m hat man mit 10ft Länge echt zu tun die auf Abstand zu halten.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

... und mit Dace ist eine Anglerlegende und bekennender SPAMMER hinzu getreten ...

I like Spam







Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke, Ti-it, für die Infos.
Dace Da kann man nur sagen: Mahlzeit, werte Döbel! Mit welchen Mengen füttert ihr an?


----------



## geomas

Pardon, ich habe es vergessen: fischst Du, Dace , das FF überwiegend naturbelassen oder mit Kurkuma/Currypulver behandelt? 
Wie stehts bei Dir, Ti-it ?

Die Arbeitsweise der Tulip-Fee ist mir in groben Zügen bekannt.

Knoblauchsalz als Alternative zu Kurkuma/Curry habe ich im Haus, auch Chilisalz und grob gemahlenen Chili.


----------



## Tokka

Ich bin auch für morgen präperiert: Sammy und SPAMMY für die Dickköpfe und Hafer für den Dickschädel. Ick freu mir


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für morgen präperiert: Sammy und SPAMMY für die Dickköpfe und Hafer für den Dickschädel. Ick freu mir
> Anhang anzeigen 397839


Oh, das verfluchte Lupack- ich misstraue dem Zeug, nach zwei drei Schlechten Erfahrungen. Bitte lieber Tokka, zerstreue meine Bedenken, ich wünsch Dir eine recht schöne Döbelei morgen!


----------



## Ti-it

Tricast schrieb:


> Ti-it : Kannst Du uns mal Deine North Western etwas genauer vorstellen? Ich bin sehr neugierig.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Anbei ein paar mehr Fotos, Heinz.
Es ist tatsächlich nur der eine tip dabei. Geschätzt 0,75oz.(muss ich mal austesten/vergleichen). Seymo Spinnbeinberingung. Länge 10ft.
Der Blank hat ordentlich Power und die Aktion würde ich als Midflex bezeichnen.
Und auch interessant, dass CMW auch mal im Coarse-Bereich aktiv war. Karpfen und Raubfischbereich wusste ich. 


Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

^ Sehr feine Rute, Glückwunsch! Ich mag diese Art der Teilung bei Quivertipruten. Praktisch.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Pardon, ich habe es vergessen: fischst Du, Dace , das FF überwiegend naturbelassen oder mit Kurkuma/Currypulver behandelt?
> Wie stehts bei Dir, Ti-it ?
> 
> Die Arbeitsweise der Tulip-Fee ist mir in groben Zügen bekannt.
> 
> Knoblauchsalz als Alternative zu Kurkuma/Curry habe ich im Haus, auch Chilisalz und grob gemahlenen Chili.


Ausschliesslich naturbelassen. Mein Lieblingsköder Nummer 3 nach Knödl (Der bayerische Boilie. Trockenes Weissbrot, Milch, Eier, Petersilie, Salz, Pfeffer, bisschen Mehl vermischt zum sogenannten Knödl geformt und ab ins siedende Wasser bis er oben aufschwimmt. Dann noch einen Tag in den Kühlschrank für die Konsistenz und dann in Spielwürfelgröße an den Haken.- mein absoluter Favorit!) und mittelaltem Gouda. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## kuttenkarl

Ti-it,
 Petri Heil, sehr schönes Gewässer und die Rute ist aller erste Sahne.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Dace

Also, ich fische inzwischen zu 99% ohne irgendwelche Zusätze zum Frühstücksfleisch, das betrifft Aromen, Gewürze oder Farbstoffe.  Die Ködergröße gestalte ich sehr variabel:

kleine Würfel 1x1, dann schneide ich Stangen, etwa 1,5 x 1,5 und breche Stücke in einer Länge von 1-3 cm als Hakenköder ab. Gerne nehme ich auch Zylinder, die ich aussteche in unterschiedliche Durchmesser. Dann biete ich auch mal große Stücke an 2,5 x 3 cm an. Meistens geht es von klein nach groß. 
Meistens habe ich einen 6er oder 8er Haken im Einsatz.

Füttern tue ich meistens mit kleinen Würfeln 1x1, gestreut, keine übermässigen Massen, da müssen sie etwas länger suchen, das hält schon mal den einen oder anderen Döbel länger am Platz. Dafür habe ich immer eine extra Dose, damit ausreichend dabei ist.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Astacus74

Ti-it schrieb:


> Altes Weissbrot, Milch, Eier, Petersilie, Salz, Pfeffer, bisschen Mehl vermischt zum sogenannten Knödl geformt und ab ins siedende Wasser bis er oben aufschwimmt. Dann noch einen Tag in den Kühlschrank für die Konsistenz und dann in Spielwürfelgröße an den Haken.- mein absoluter Favorit!) und mittelaltem Gouda.


Jam jam  dann noch ein gescheiter Braten... ihr verwöhnt die Brüder aber ordentlich, ah nicht zu vergessen 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Jam jam  dann noch ein gescheiter Braten... ihr verwöhnt die Brüder aber ordentlich, ah nicht zu vergessen
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


kuttenkarl Petri Dank, Gerd! 

Zur Not isst man den Braten auch mal ohne Beilage. Brüderlich teilen mit den fischigen Freunden..also zumindest den Knödl 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Also, ich fische inzwischen zu 99% ohne irgendwelche Zusätze zum Frühstücksfleisch, das betrifft Aromen, Gewürze oder Farbstoffe.  Die Ködergröße gestalte ich sehr variabel:
> 
> kleine Würfel 1x1, dann schneide ich Stangen, etwa 1,5 x 1,5 und breche Stücke in einer Länge von 1-3 cm als Hakenköder ab. Gerne nehme ich auch Zylinder, die ich aussteche in unterschiedliche Durchmesser. Dann biete ich auch mal große Stücke an 2,5 x 3 cm an. Meistens geht es von klein nach groß.
> Meistens habe ich einen 6er oder 8er Haken im Einsatz.
> 
> Füttern tue ich meistens mit kleinen Würfeln 1x1, gestreut, keine übermässigen Massen, da müssen sie etwas länger suchen, das hält schon mal den einen oder anderen Döbel länger am Platz. Dafür habe ich immer eine extra Dose, damit ausreichend dabei ist.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland


  Ich glaube, das definitive youtube Frühstücksfleischfideo ist das von euch SHG Jungs an der Lippe.
Seitdem übe ich bei jeder Landung das "Ker, wattn datt für ne Klamotte" rauszknarzen.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das verfluchte Lupack- ich misstraue dem Zeug, nach zwei drei Schlechten Erfahrungen. Bitte lieber Tokka, zerstreue meine Bedenken, ich wünsch Dir eine recht schöne Döbelei morgen!


Oh, lieber Tokka,
Warum das Angry-Smilie?


----------



## Ti-it

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das definitive youtube Frühstücksfleischfideo ist das von euch SHG Jungs an der Lippe.
> Seitdem übe ich bei jeder Landung das "Ker, wattn datt für ne Klamotte" rauszknarzen.


Hast du da zufällig nen Link, Minimax?
Wenn ich in die Suchfunktion SHG Dortmund eingebe kommt leider nur der BVB 

Danke vielmals,
Ti-it


----------



## Tokka

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, lieber Tokka,
> Warum das Angry-Smilie?


Leider gab es nur noch genau 1 kleine Büchse Lupack im Frühstücksfleischregälchen, dass ansonsten auch Tulip beherbergt. Die Verkäuferin hat sich auch über das leergeräumte Regal gewundert. Wahrscheinlich hat sie noch nichts von der wilden Winterdöbelei gehört und ich wusste nicht, das wir so viele sind. Bin gespannt, ob Lupack mir morgen nen großen Lump beschert… Tight lines allen Döbeldompteuren


----------



## Dace

Ti-it 

Das Video auf YT ist nicht mehr vorhanden, das wurde rausgenommen - leider. In der Tat, das hatte Fisch & Fang mit uns mal an der Lippe gedreht.

Wenn du nach SHG was suchst, wirst du nicht viel finden, besser "Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund" komplett eingeben.

Für Zylinder-Köder ...


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure Hinweise, Dace und Ti-it . 

Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt (kann immer mal vorkommen) versuche ich es mit Brot an der Posenrute (habe eben die wunderbare 15ft BB Diamond mit ner anderen Rolle bestückt und vormontiert) und geledgert wird an den dafür geeigneten Swims entweder mit Flocke oder eben Tulip. Evtl. nehme ich für einen sehr ufernahen Swim mit/ohne/kaum Strömung noch ne feine Grundrute mit und probiere es dort mit Mais. Aus Neugier - für mich ein guter Grund.

Euch allen einen guten Start in den Freitag.


----------



## Tobias85

Dann wünsche ich allen, die morgen losziehen, viel Erfolg

#Vorfachmaterial
Wie haltet ihr es eigentlich damit, kauft ihr da explizit Vorfachschnüre? Das mache ich eigentlich nur für ganz geringe Durchmesser (sofern ich dann nicht eh schon gebundene Haken nutze), aber ab 15er aufwärts nutze ich einfach die Reste auf den Spulen, die ich mir für die Rollen gekauft habe.


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir allen Losziehenden ein kräftiges Petri Heil!

#SPAM/fleischige Köder
Hat von euch schon jemand diese Bockwürste aus'm Glas versucht?
Diese Mini-Wini bspw. hätten ja bereits die richtige Grösse. Und falls nichts geht, hätte man zumindest 90er Jahre Kindergeburtstagspartyflair am Wasser 



Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Tobias85

Hatten wir irgendwann glaube ich schonmal diskutiert, aber ich hab das Fazit nicht mehr in Erinnerung


----------



## Ti-it

Damals waren die der Renner bei uns Kindern und heute zweifel ich daran, dass die Fische sie fressen und frag erstmal im Ükel.
Seltsam 


Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen, ich habe mal mit Bockwürstchen experimentiert. Es waren normale Würstchen, von denen ich ein abgebrochenes Stückchen an einer Haarmontage rausgebracht habe. Hat mir einen Brassen gebracht. Die meisten Bisse kamen jedoch von mir selbst (natürlich bevor die Wurst angeködert war. 
Ich glaube man kann so ziemlich mit allem fangen, was die Supermarktregale an Leben- und Futtersmitteln so hergeben. Wer mal experimentieren möchte, sollte es unbedingt mal mit Ananas probieren. Weil Pineapple Boilies und -Flavours bei vielen Friedfischen angesagt sind, hatte ich es mal mit dem Original versucht. Dabei haben sich Dosenananas als eher ungeeignet herausgestellt, weil es ein vergleichsweise weicher Köder ist. Aus einer frischen Frucht geschnitten hält sie allerdings recht gut am Haar, respektive Haken. Allerdings gilt auch hier Selbstdisziplin, damit man nicht Zuviel selber ist.


----------



## Tobias85

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Weil Pineapple Boilies und -Flavours bei vielen Friedfischen angesagt sind, hatte ich es mal mit dem Original versucht. Dabei haben sich Dosenananas als eher ungeeignet herausgestellt, weil es ein vergleichsweise weicher Köder ist. Aus einer frischen Frucht geschnitten hält sie allerdings recht gut am Haar, respektive Haken. Allerdings gilt auch hier Selbstdisziplin, damit man nicht Zuviel selber ist.


Und wie ist das Experiment ausgegangen, hattest du Erfolg auf Ananas?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die Döbel steigen meist direkt am Ufer ein, so 50cm zur Uferkante.


Das scheint bei schmalen und trüben Wassern mit halbwegs Strömung der bevorzugte Standort zu sein.
Jedenfalls beobachte ich 90% der D-fische nicht weiter als 1m vom Ufer entfernt.


Ti-it schrieb:


> Und auch interessant, dass CMW auch mal im Coarse-Bereich aktiv war. Karpfen und Raubfischbereich wusste ich.


Wenn Du nur genug Geld hast, machen die einfach alles - selbst BG Ruten.
Sehr schönes Teil hast Du da ergattert..


Ti-it schrieb:


> ach Knödl (Der bayerische Boilie. Trockenes Weissbrot, Milch, Eier, Petersilie, Salz, Pfeffer, bisschen Mehl vermischt zum sogenannten Knödl geformt und ab ins siedende Wasser bis er oben aufschwimmt. Dann noch einen Tag in den Kühlschrank für die Konsistenz und dann in Spielwürfelgröße an den Haken.- mein absoluter Favorit!)


Mit das Beste was man sich an den Haken machen kann...


----------



## Ti-it

Wuemmehunter 
Danke für deine Erfahrungen. Ananas klingt interessant. Aber spätestens da, erklärt meine Freundin mich endgültig als verrückt. 
Wer es nicht fühlt, versteht es einfach nicht 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja, beim Feedern haben einige Brassen und Güstern auf die Ananas gebissen. Auf Karpfen hatte ich es auch mal probiert, konnte aber keinen mit der Südfrucht fangen. Aber grundsätzlich denke ich manchmal, dass man solchen Ködern viel mehr Zeit geben sollte. Bei bleibt es meist b ei ein, zwei Versuchen und dann geht es wieder zum bewährten Klassiker MMW (Mais, Made, Wurm).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ti-it: Der Dank geht zurück. den Knödelrezept werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Ti-it

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das scheint bei schmalen und trüben Wassern mit halbwegs Strömung der bevorzugte Standort zu sein.
> Jedenfalls beobachte ich 90% der D-fische nicht weiter als 1m vom Ufer entfernt.


Genau dieselbe Erfahrung mache ich auch immer wieder rhinefisher Die Barben hingegen sind auf der kompletten Breite unterwegs.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur genug Geld hast, machen die einfach alles - selbst BG Ruten.
> Sehr schönes Teil hast Du da ergattert..


Dank dir! Und ja, klingt logisch 


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit das Beste was man sich an den Haken machen kann...


Und ich dachte schon, der Köder wäre keinem (mehr) bekannt. Freut mich!


Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Moin, moin,

ja, "Partywürstchen, "normale Wiener", Jagdwurst, Cornedbeef, Fleischwurst und mit und ohne Knoblauch z.B., mit wurstartigen Ködern geht so ziemlich alles. 

Frühstücksfleisch gebraten oder mit Paniermehl vermengt, da habe wir vieles ausprobiert und teilweise gut gefangen. Brassen mögen gerne Frühstücksfleisch.

Ich habe schon mit 'nem Stück Leberwurstbrot gefangen …

Letztendlich angel ich heute meist mit dem "Original", Frühstücksfleisch ist letztendlich übrig geblieben ist.

Ich sag mir oft, wenn es mir gut riecht und schmeckt, mögen die Fische es auch, aber nicht alles, was Fische mögen, mag ich …


----------



## geomas

Ich habe es ein paar Mal mit Cabanossi/Kabanossi (?) und anderen kleinen Partywürsten probiert - ohne Erfolg. 
Ist sicher ne Frage, wie die Fische an dem Tag drauf sind, wie auch mit anderen „Experimentalködern”. Ich vermute, daß es Tage gibt, wo die Fischis sich alles reinknalle, was sie größentechnisch bewältigen können und an anderen Tage nehmen sie nur kleinste Köder „dicht an der Natur”, wenn überhaupt.
Köderexperimente/Supermarktköder sind beliebtes Thema auf YT, da finden sich ne Menge Filmchen unterschiedlichster Güte.

Rosinen sollen auch schon gut gefangen haben, das fällt mir gerade ein. Der Tipp stand glaue ich in etwas älterer Literatur.

Tobias85 - zum Vorfachmaterial: ich habe gerne kleinere Spulen am Wasser dabei, da bietet sich spezielles Vorfachmaterial an. Aber natürlich nutze ich auch Reste vom Rolle-Bespulen. Manche Schnüre gibt es nur in sehr kleinen Spulen.


----------



## Tobias85

Spannend, dass die Tierchen so auf Ananas pur fliegen.

Bei den Würstchen fällt mir wieder Andal ein, der es ja mit Bifi auf Barben probieren wollte. Ich glaube ähnlich wie Dace, dass es den Fleisch zugetanen Fischen wirklich fast egal ist, was man an fleischlichen Ködern bietet, solange es reich an Proteinen ist. Neben Fleisch trifft das auf Käse und Pellets genauso zu wie auf die Allroundköder schlechthin, Maden und Würmer.

Gestern sah ich übrigens ein (nicht weiter lohnenswertes und daher nicht verlinktes) YT-Video, in dem jemand aus pürierter Geflügelleber und etwas Methodfeeder-Futter einen Döbelteig zubereitet hat. Einfach gemeinsam durch den Mixer jagen und solange Futter zugeben, bis die Konsistenz passt. Das kommt auf jeden Fall auch auf meine ToDo-List.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Rosinen sollen auch schon gut gefangen haben, das fällt mir gerade ein. Der Tipp stand glaue ich in etwas älterer Literatur.


Stimmt, Rosinenteig war auch in Ekkehard Wiederholz' Köderbuch als absoluter Fanggarant angepriesen worden. 
Habe es allerdings noch nicht damit versucht. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

So, nach der üblichen erheblichen Verzögerung gehts jetzt los. Als Köder wie geschrieben Brot für die Posenrute, ne Dose Tulip zum Ledgern und für den flachen, ruhigen Swim das „angefangene Glas Dosenmais”. Was das wohl wird?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich drück dir die Daumen, Geo! 

Tobias85: Ich bin kein Vorfachbinder. Wenn ich Einzelhaken nutze, dann durchgebunden. Ansonsten nutze ich Vorfachhaken. Die allerdings nur von Gamakatsu, Owener und Daiwa. Bei diesen Brands habe ich noch nie irgendwelche Qualitätsprobleme bemerkt, außer dass mal ein lütter Satzkarpfen einen Gama-Maishaken im Drill aufgebogen hat. Aber das kann auch mit selbst angeknüpperten Qualitätshaken passieren.


----------



## Dace

Tobias85 

Die gute alte "Blutpaste"

Da haben wir gute Döbel mit gefangen. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, da ist eine "blutige Angelgelegenheit" bei der Herstellung. 

Ich habe dazu immer, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, Haferflocken zur Verdickung genommen. Dazu etwas Speiseöl, damit es geschmeidig wird und nicht so klebt.

Siehe auch mein Beitrag #68.262 rechtes Foto.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Was das wohl wird?


Ein ganz verrückter Fangtag mit dutzenden Fischen und einem überglücklichen Georg am Ende des Tages...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die allerdings nur von Gamakatsu,


Die machen echt guten Stoff - die einzige Marke mit der ich noch NIE Qualitätsprobleme hatte.
Da spare ich mir das Geknüpper von Hand mal ganz gerne - ist wohl der Altersfaulheit geschuldet.. .


----------



## Tobias85

Viel Erfolg geomas, mit der Auswahl sollten sich problemlos ein paar dankbare Abnehmer finden.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Stimmt, Rosinenteig war auch in Ekkehard Wiederholz' Köderbuch als absoluter Fanggarant angepriesen worden.
> Habe es allerdings noch nicht damit versucht.


Und wieder wächst die Bibliothek, klingt nach nem interessanten Werk.



Dace schrieb:


> Tobias85
> 
> Die gute alte "Blutpaste"
> 
> Da haben wir gute Döbel mit gefangen. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, da ist eine "blutige Angelgelegenheit" bei der Herstellung.
> 
> Ich habe dazu immer, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, Haferflocken zur Verdickung genommen. Dazu etwas Speiseöl, damit es geschmeidig wird und nicht so klebt.
> 
> Siehe auch mein Beitrag #68.262 rechtes Foto.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397868
> Anhang anzeigen 397869


Der Gedanke, mit halbwegs gebundener "Blutpaste" zu hantieren, ist mir immer noch lieber, als die kleinen glibberigen Stückchen pur in der Hand zu halten. Die in eurem Buch erwähnte Fehlbissrate bei Leberstückchen hat mich vor zwei oder drei Jahren zum verzweifeln gebracht, seitdem hab ich trotz des guten Ansprechens der Fische auf den Köder eher einen Bogen darum gemacht. Nach deinem Post bin ich jetzt umso gespannter, wie sich die Paste an meinen Wiesenbächen macht. Habt ihr damit neben Döbel auch andere Arten fangen können?


----------



## Ti-it

Tobias85 bzgl Köder könnte das auch interessant für dich sein. Ich kann allerdings noch kein Statement abgeben, da noch nicht gelesen. 







geomas Viel Spass und Erfolg am Wasser 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

Mal was ganz Anderes: Ihr habt sicher schon bemerkt wie sehr mich eure Bilder und Berichte erfreuen.
Aber es gibt da etwas, das triggert mich regelrecht; die Blicke in eure Angelzimmer/Garagen und Köderboxen.
Diese Bilder lade ich runter und betrachte sie stundenlang...
Da frage ich mich warum dieses und jenes nicht, wie findet man da sein Zeug, oder wo bekommt man das.
Sehr spannend für mich.
In den letzten Monaten gab es ja einiges zu sehen - und ich habe einen klaren Favoriten.
Ich weiß jetzt gerade garnicht von wem diese Box ist, aber das ist für mich die fast perfekte Ausstattung; es sind zuviele Posenringe und Hakenlöser, und es fehlen ein zwei Spulen Vorfachschnur.
Aber ansonsten sehr nah am Optimum..


----------



## Dace

Tobias85 

Ja, wir haben mit Hähnchenleber im Winter neben dem Döbel Karpfen, Güstern und dicke Aale damit gefangen.

Das mit den Fehlbissen bei der Hähnchenleber haben wir inzwischen gelöst. Es ist wichtig, die H-Leber vor dem Angeln sauber in gute Köderstücke zu schneiden. Das mache ich mit einer Schere.

Dann wird das Köderstück - siehe Foto - dicht am Rand zwei bis drei Mal "Regel angenäht" (hatten wir in dem verschwundenen YT-Video gezeigt), alos Haken einstecken, durchziehen, umlegen und das 2-3 Mal.

Dann spielt natürlich auch die Rute und der Wurfstil bei H-Leber eine große Rolle. Kraftvolles auswerfen mit einer Rute mit strammer Aktion lässt die H-Leber dann schon mal in ungeahnte Richtungen und Entfernungen fliegen. Ein gefühlvoller, geschlenzter Wurf bringt den Köder fast immer ans Ziel.

Fehlbisse haben wir mit der Technik seltener.






Tight lines

Dace


----------



## Minimax

Mir ist es leider nie gelungen, Leber vernünftig anzuködern, zumal in der kalten Jahreszeit mit klammen Fingern, mit denen ich die gut beschriebene 'Nähtechnik' nicht hinkriege- da hilft nur üben.
Dabei möchte ich unbedingt einmal Döbel auf diesen klassischen Köder fangen, einfach aus traditionalistischen Gründen. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Kirsche, auch sie fehlt noch auf meiner Fang Liste. Das sie an meinem Gewässer funktioniert, steht fest, denn vor Jahren habe ich einen wirklich kundigen alten Angler beobachten können, der mit ihr schöne Döbel fing.


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mal was ganz Anderes: Ihr habt sicher schon bemerkt wie sehr mich eure Bilder und Berichte erfreuen.
> Aber es gibt da etwas, das triggert mich regelrecht; die Blicke in eure Angelzimmer/Garagen und Köderboxen.
> Diese Bilder lade ich runter und betrachte sie stundenlang...
> Da frage ich mich warum dieses und jenes nicht, wie findet man da sein Zeug, oder wo bekommt man das.
> Sehr spannend für mich.
> In den letzten Monaten gab es ja einiges zu sehen - und ich habe einen klaren Favoriten.
> Ich weiß jetzt gerade garnicht von wem diese Box ist, aber das ist für mich die fast perfekte Ausstattung; es sind zuviele Posenringe und Hakenlöser, und es fehlen ein zwei Spulen Vorfachschnur.
> Aber ansonsten sehr nah am Optimum..
> Anhang anzeigen 397887


ja in der Tat, ich wünschte ich könnte einfach mal so pragmatisch los ziehen - ich kann es einfach nicht. Das wäre wie aus dem Haus gehen und auf einen wichtigen Anruf zu warten aber das Handy bewusst liegen lassen   . Was passiert denn wenn ich mal 2 Posen abreißen oder ich schweres Gewicht brauche , dann ja bitte direkt mindestens 4 Stück, da ja zwei Ruten und mindestens je eins in Reserve (oh nur eins jeweils??) also besser 6 je form und Gewicht.
Ich muß gestehen, dass die von mir gezeigten Boxen für mich schon sehr reduziert und abgespeckt waren . Ich glaube ich bin nen Tacklenerd....

Und ich bin jetzt froh, dass ich nur eine der 3 vollgestopften Kellerecken fotografiert habe. Aber Tatsache ist 90% davon werde ich nie regelmäßig einsetzen. 50% wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Habe es wohl ein bißchen übertrieben die letzten 2 Jahre 

Früher sind wir mit der Tele losgezogen, fertig montiert und einen Päckchen Haken und einer Teigkugel zum kleinen Flüsschen. Bei Abriss musste man halt rein und den Schwimmer wiederholen...

Ich beneide die Mitmenschen die relaxt mit so einen Döschen losziehen können wirklich.


----------



## Minimax

Verflucht Jungs,
heute wirds bei mir nichts mehr mit einem Besuch am Flüsschen. Als Zeichen meiner Resignation habe ich den über Nacht aufgetauten Köderbeutel gerade in den Froster zurückgelegt.
Ärgerlich, zumal morgen ebenfalls nicht in Frage kommt.
Einzig der Sonntag bliebe, wenn nicht noch irgendein zwischenmenschlicher Firlefanz dazwischenkommt, oder das Wetter ungünstig ist, oder oder oder... Sehr unbefriedigende Lage. Gerade im Lichte der tollen Fänge der letzten Tage und der sehr interessanten Johnnieköderdiskussion.

Und die OCC-Combo enthält nach den letzten mageren Wochen trotz des 55ers (ein Lichtstrahl in der Finsternis) noch lange nicht genug Mana wie es mir lieb wäre.

Grummelgrummel
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Recht windig heute aber nicht zu kalt und trocken.
Also ab ans Flüsschen.
Erster Spot.:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und der Hausherr....







Ein 55er mit schmalem Körper aber dickem Kopf.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und der Hausherr....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397893
> 
> 
> 
> Ein 55er mit schmalem Körper aber dickem Kopf.


Hahaha, wie geil, als du gerade das Bild von dem überhängenden Busch gezeigt hast, dachte ich sofort, 'pass auf, gleich postet er den Burgherren!' 
Herzliches Petri, lieber Prof!


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Tobias85
> 
> Ja, wir haben mit Hähnchenleber im Winter neben dem Döbel Karpfen, Güstern und dicke Aale damit gefangen.
> 
> Das mit den Fehlbissen bei der Hähnchenleber haben wir inzwischen gelöst. Es ist wichtig, die H-Leber vor dem Angeln sauber in gute Köderstücke zu schneiden. Das mache ich mit einer Schere.
> 
> Dann wird das Köderstück - siehe Foto - dicht am Rand zwei bis drei Mal "Regel angenäht" (hatten wir in dem verschwundenen YT-Video gezeigt), alos Haken einstecken, durchziehen, umlegen und das 2-3 Mal.
> 
> Dann spielt natürlich auch die Rute und der Wurfstil bei H-Leber eine große Rolle. Kraftvolles auswerfen mit einer Rute mit strammer Aktion lässt die H-Leber dann schon mal in ungeahnte Richtungen und Entfernungen fliegen. Ein gefühlvoller, geschlenzter Wurf bringt den Köder fast immer ans Ziel.
> 
> Fehlbisse haben wir mit der Technik seltener.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397891
> 
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Dace


Ich habe es mehrmals an der Ruhr versucht aber immer ohne Erfolg. Habe die Leber dann auch vorgeschnitten und mit Futter so lange paniert bis sie nicht mehr saftet. Das ging eigentlich ganz gut, angeködert dann wie beschrieben mit mehrfach durchstechen. Handling war für mich okay, nur Bisse gab es keine. Aber jetzt werde ich es demnächst mal an der Werse versuchen, da gibt es schöne Döbel und das die Methode gut funktioniert dort hat der Robin Illner mal filmisch dokumentiert.


----------



## Dace

skyduck 

An der Ruhr haben wir mit H-Leber die ersten große Erfolge gehabt, da fahre ich heute noch ohne H-Leber gar nicht erst hin. 

Das mit dem "Einpanieren" kommt bei mir nicht in betracht. Die H-Leber muss durch die Strömung langsam "ausbluten", damit der Döbel "Witterung" aufnehmen kann.


----------



## skyduck

Dace die Panade lösst sich eigentlich recht schnell ab im Wasser, ist mehr so eine "Finger sauber(er) Sache". Versucht habe ich es in Bochum Dahlhausen meiner damaligen Hausstrecke. Gefangen habe ich aber immer nur auf Flocke. Aber wahrscheinlich wie so oft muss man es halt mal länger versuchen und beharrlicher sein.

Bei Pellets mit den Methodfeeder habe ich mich auch immer schwer getan und oft schnell wieder auf Naturköder gewechselt aber nach den ersten Erfolgen steigt das Vertrauen und dann hat mir dieser Köder echt traumhafte Fänge an der Feederrute beschert. Mitlerweile gehört für mich als Standard ein Methodfeeder mit Pellet als zweite Rute immer dazu selbst in moderater Strömung.

ich werde die Leber mindestens 5 mal versuchen jetzt, bevor ich irgendwas beurteilen werde. Bis wann setzt man sie denn am sinnvollsten ein? Also wirklich nur wenn es richtig kalt ist oder macht es auch im Frühjahr noch Sinn? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächster Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der scheixx Wind wird immer stärker. Ich packe die Bolo ein und versuche es mal mit der Feeder.


----------



## Dace

Wir haben viel in Dahlhausen viel geangelt und gute Döbel gefangen - auf Hähnchenleber. Gut, ich war jetzt lange nicht mehr da, Gewässer verändern sich. Das H-Leber-Angeln nicht gerade eine saubere Sache ist, hält viele davon ab, den Köder einzusetzen.

Ich nehme mir immer eine Plastiktüte mit einem Zippverschluss mit. Darin sind feuchte Küchentücher, mit denen ich mir erst die Hand säubere und dann kommt erst das Handtuch. Die gebrauchten Tücher entsorge ich dann Zuhause in der Biotonne. Damit komme ich gut klar.

Wir setzen H-Leber abhängig von der Wassertemperatur ein. Sobald die WT über 8, 9 Grad geht, läuft Frühstücksfleisch wieder gut - dann wird es wieder "sauberer"


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der scheixx Wind wird immer stärker. Ich packe die Bolo ein und versuche es mal mit der Feeder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397896


Hättest mal nen Drachen mitgenommen, nein, nicht die Missus, so nen ding was fliegt  Sowas zu lenken stell ich mir gerade Warmhaltender vor, als zusammengekauert auf nen Stuhl zu sitzen, stramme Schnüre hätteste da auch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein strammer 45er auf Spam an der Feeder....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch n 55er.
Dick und rund mächtig wütend.
Ich dachte im Drill der wäre größer.


----------



## Prinzchen

Was für ein wunderschöner Fisch - dickes Petri!


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch n 55er.
> Dick und rund mächtig wütend.
> Ich dachte im Drill der wäre größer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397903


Irgendwann komme ich mal vorbei  Es ist echt beneidenswert mit welcher Konstanz du dort so prachtvolle Exemplare fängst. Einfach toll. Dickes Petri Dir !!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich muss die Stelle wechseln. Nach dem Drill ist Ruhe aber das ist ja fast schon standard.


----------



## Dace

Petri zu den tollen Döbeln Professor Tinca, ein schöner Fang. Immer diese Spammer, man, bei uns ist Hochwasser und ich verlege Vinylboden ... ich muss raus ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Niklas32 schrieb:


> ja. ist eine FC-Schnur. Letztlich ist mir FC oder nicht eigentlich egal. Aber irgendwie hatte mir diese zugesagt und so ist sie im Körbchen gelandet.
> Werde dann mal bei nächster Gelegenheit mal eine deiner genannten Alternativen testen.


Dann ist es sowieso klar, FC taugt für kleine Haken und Knötchen nicht, die schlechtere Knotenfestigkeit macht sich dabei wirklich krass bemerkbar.
Die dünnsten FC sind bei mir 0,17mm und werden nur gegen eine ordentlichen Metallöse des Wirbels per verschlauftem Knoten und Schlagschnurknoten gebunden.
Letztlch halte ich von FC außer der höheren Abriebsfestigkeit ggü. PE/Dyneema nicht mehr viel, in der Tat scheucht es gerade bei Sonne doch sehr, vor allem wenn alle ansässigen Angler das als "Geheimtip" einsetzen und selbst blöde frische Satzforellen das nach 2 Wochen meiden wie die Pest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Anbei ein paar mehr Fotos, Heinz.
> Es ist tatsächlich nur der eine tip dabei. Geschätzt 0,75oz.(muss ich mal austesten/vergleichen). Seymo Spinnbeinberingung. Länge 10ft.
> Der Blank hat ordentlich Power und die Aktion würde ich als Midflex bezeichnen.
> Und auch interessant, dass CMW auch mal im Coarse-Bereich aktiv war. Karpfen und Raubfischbereich wusste ich.


In der tat interessant!  Das sieht nach deinen Bildern aus, als wenn der Blank aus der Herstellung ist, die CMW lange Zeit nun als Eigenmarke MP1 Kev Serie mehr für Spinning vermarket hat, und Dreamtackle eine Zeit lang als Fertigruten auch im Angebot hatte.

CMW im Coarse-Bereich aktiv, muss schon ziemlich lange her sein, schätze mal vor über 22 Jahren.


----------



## Finke20

Petri Prof, sehr schöne Strecke hast du da wieder gelegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch!
Momentan ist Flaute.
Es wird dunkler und windiger.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Aber sowas sehe ich auch selten....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist anscheinend der Fliegende Mecklenburger,
ein Untoter aus dem LPG Stall auf ewiger Runde!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Professor. Tolle Fische, die Du da mal wieder aus Deinem Flüsschen gezaubert hast. Ist der Panjewagen eine Folge des Allzeithochs beim Diesel.


----------



## Ti-it

Gruß vom Wasser,

Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ist der Panjewagen eine Folge des Allzeithochs beim Diesel.


Ich sag mal so "Man weiß es nicht, man weiß es nicht" das wäre aber eine Möglichkeit Sprit zu sparen kostet dann halt nur Zeit und
Reichweite.

Petri Heil Professor eine schöne Döbelstrecke die du da grad hinlegst. 



geomas schrieb:


> So, nach der üblichen erheblichen Verzögerung gehts jetzt los. Als Köder wie geschrieben Brot für die Posenrute, ne Dose Tulip zum Ledgern und für den flachen, ruhigen Swim das „angefangene Glas Dosenmais”. Was das wohl wird?


Es ist so ruhig bei dir ich hoffe du hast soviel Fisch das du nicht zum schreiben kommst.


Mein Angelausflug hat sich heute zerschlagen erst waren meine favorisierten Stellen besetzt (3 verschiedene Plätze) und die Ausweich-
möglichkeiten nicht meins, und nu warte ich auf eine Tacklelieferung die ab heute Mittag zugestellt wird (leider durch Herpes äh Hermes)
mein absoluter Lieblingspaketbote...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Ti-it schrieb:


> Gruß vom Wasser,


Petri heil zur schönen Barbe ich hoffe da kommt noch was



Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank Frank ! Petri Heil zu den schönen Döbeln Professor Tinca

Nr. 2
Die Barben sind aufgewacht.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri, Ti-it. Was für wunderschöne Winter-Barben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Dank und ein Petri Heil an Ti-it .
Barben sind tolle Fische.
Würde ich auch gern mal angeln(hier gibt es leider keine).

Ich bin inzwischen wieder zu Hause. 
Am letzten Spot waren entwedder keine Döbel trotz Futter oder der zunehmende Wind hatte ihnen die Futterluke vernagelt.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> Momentan ist Flaute.
> Es wird dunkler und windiger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397906
> Anhang anzeigen 397907
> 
> Aber sowas sehe ich auch selten....


Welche Idylle im digitalen Zeitalter!!!!   Danke dafür Professor Tinca  und Petri zu den tollen Döbeln...


----------



## Finke20

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist anscheinend der Fliegende Mecklenburger,



Also wenn schon ist es der Fliegende Vorpommer   , wir sind nicht in Mecklenburg .

Petri Ti-it sehr schöne Barben hast du da überlistet .


----------



## geomas

Alle Achtung, lieber Prof, da hast ja ne super Srecke hingelegt trotz widriger Umstände! 
Petri, der zweite 55er ist ja ein echter Bulle.

Petri heil zu den wunderschönen Barben, lieber Ti-it ! Die gibts hier leider nicht.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank!

Kurz zu heute. Wassertemperatur heute um ein ganzes Grad höher als gestern. 4,5 Grad um genau zu sein. Rute hatte ich die Davenport & Fordham Peter Stone Ledgermaster mit 0,75lbs im Einsatz. Als Rolle eine Isuzu Charger X-2 (Vertrieb in Deutschland damals durch Dega/ auf der Insel durch Pegley Davies), Schnur 20er Maxima Chameleon. 3 SG am Seitenarm und ein Owner Carp in Grösse 6 ohne Widerhaken durchgebunden.
Köder: Tulip

Professor Tinca und geomas gebt Bescheid, falls ihr mal in Bayern seid. Bei uns gibts glücklicherweise noch Barben. Ich hoffe es bleibt ewig so.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Tja, der Wind hat auch mir ganz schön zugesetzt. Und es lief sehr zäh. 






Beim Zusammenpacken fiel mir die angebrochene Tüte Rösthanf auf, 
aus Neugier habe ich die FF-Würfelchen zum Füttern damit behandelt.
Fingerfreundlicher wie bei Maisgries wurden die FF-Würfelchen dadurch nicht.
Angeködert habe ich größere Stückchen.

Sowohl auf Frühstücksfleisch als auch auf Flocke gab es an der Grundrute aber nur zaghafte Zupfer, die „sich nicht entwickelten”. 
Vielleicht hätte ich Haken- und Ködergröße reduzieren sollen. Immerhin brachte der 5. Swim einen ordentlichen Döbel an der Posenrute. 





47/48cm hat er etwa gehabt, für meine Verhältnisse ein guter Fisch. 
Die Pose (Korum Speci 6g oder so) ist für Puristen vermutlich ne Zumutung, aber super zu sehen auch auf größere Entfernungen. 

Wegen des scharfen Windes fiel der geplante Versuch mit Mais an der Swingtip (ruhige Stelle) dann aus.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann ist es sowieso klar, FC taugt für kleine Haken und Knötchen nicht, die schlechtere Knotenfestigkeit macht sich dabei wirklich krass bemerkbar.
> Die dünnsten FC sind bei mir 0,17mm und werden nur gegen eine ordentlichen Metallöse des Wirbels per verschlauftem Knoten und Schlagschnurknoten gebunden.
> Letztlch halte ich von FC außer der höheren Abriebsfestigkeit ggü. PE/Dyneema nicht mehr viel, in der Tat scheucht es gerade bei Sonne doch sehr, vor allem wenn alle ansässigen Angler das als "Geheimtip" einsetzen und selbst blöde frische Satzforellen das nach 2 Wochen meiden wie die Pest.



Hmm, da teile ich Deine Meinung mal gar nicht.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit oft FC geknotet und hatte selten Probleme. Auch relativ kleine Plättchenhaken sind kein Thema. 
Aktuell nutzen tue ich die Drennan Supplex FC meist in 0,15 und 0,17mm sowie eine Shimano (ich glaube die Aspire) FC in 0,18 und 0,20mm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Fische, geomas .
Petri Heil!


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil geomas zum schönen Döbel.
Auf welchen Köder stieg er dann letztendlich ein?

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil geomas zum schönen Döbel.
> Auf welchen Köder stieg er dann letztendlich ein?
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it



Danke, der Döbel biß auf eine große Brotflocke am 6er Gamakatsu Fine Carp (ähnelt dem bekannten LS-2210). 
Ein paar cm über dem Haken ein No1 Schrot, um einem eventuellen Auftreiben entgegenzuwirken.
In den letzten Monaten war die Flocke für mich meist der Bringer, aber auch Käse (Limburger und Saint Albray) ging als Köder. 
Bei der Posenangelei füttere ich Liquidized Bread (Sandwichtoast durch die Moulinette gejagt) zu kleinen Ballen gepreßt mit der Hand, um die Fische in positiver Hinsicht zu „alarmieren”.


----------



## Dace

Ti-it

Da hast du wirklich tolles Gerät im Einsatz, das macht Spaß! Apropos Barbe, die gibt es hier in NRW wieder in stattlichen Exemplaren, da kann man gute Fische  fangen!

geomas 

Petri zum Döbel, schönes Foto. Der Ködereimer sieht viel versprechend aus ... 

Was ist das für ein "Sieb" für das Frühstücksfleisch?


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Ti-it
> 
> Da hast du wirklich tolles Gerät im Einsatz, das macht Spaß! Apropos Barbe, die gibt es hier in NRW wieder in stattlichen Exemplaren, da kann man gute Fische  fangen!
> 
> geomas
> 
> Petri zum Döbel, schönes Foto. Der Ködereimer sieht viel versprechend aus ...
> 
> Was ist das für ein "Sieb" für das Frühstücksfleisch?


Danke, vom "Sieb" habe ich vor ein paar Jahren 2 Größen bei einem britischen ebay-Shop bestellt. Die sind speziell für Spam gebaut und angenehm handlich. Dünne Scheiben schneiden und einfach durchdrücken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> In den letzten Monaten war *die Flocke für mich meist der Bringe*r, aber auch Käse (Limburger und Saint Albray) ging als Köder.



Bei mir ja bekanntermaßen auch seit eh und je.

Trotzdem habe ich ich heute auch mal wieder mit FrüFlei geangelt und damit den dritten Döbel des Tages gefangen.
Er war aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich groß oder sonst irgendwie auffällig und ich bin mir sicher dass er auch auf ne Flocke gebissen hätte.
In Zukunft vermeide ich das Rumgematsche mit FrüFlei wieder - ich mag die schmierigen Hände nicht beim Angeln. Hinterher sind Rolle, Rute usw. fettig wie ein Pott Schmalz.
Am Haken hält das Zeug auch nicht besser als Brot.
Ich brauche es nicht für meine Angelei.

Dann lieber Käse. Der hält besser am Haken und ist nicht so fettig.


----------



## rustaweli

Ti-it schrieb:


> Professor Tinca und geomas gebt Bescheid, falls ihr mal in Bayern seid. Bei uns gibts glücklicherweise noch Barben. Ich hoffe es bleibt ewig so.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Bei mir an einem schönen Flussabschnitt in BW auch noch. 
Dickes Petri, auch Professor Tinca und allen Fängern in letzter Zeit! Ganz Klasse Beiträge die Tage, Bücher, Tackle, Köder...danke an Euch alle dafür! 
Die Barben motivieren. Vielleicht sollte ich auch zu meinem Schwabenavon. Für Purist und Pin wäre die Strömung wohl zu arg momentan, hm. Vielleicht dazu die Allround. Eure Fänge lassen mich überlegen irgendwie, irgendwo Zeit abzuknipsen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Dace

geomas 

Danke für die Info. Ich suche noch einen deutschen Onlineshop, der den MAP Meat Cutter auf Lager hat, überall "Sold out". Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, der Wind hat auch mir ganz schön zugesetzt. Und es lief sehr zäh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beim Zusammenpacken fiel mir die angebrochene Tüte Rösthanf auf,
> aus Neugier habe ich die FF-Würfelchen zum Füttern damit behandelt.
> Fingerfreundlicher wie bei Maisgries wurden die FF-Würfelchen dadurch nicht.
> Angeködert habe ich größere Stückchen.
> 
> Sowohl auf Frühstücksfleisch als auch auf Flocke gab es an der Grundrute aber nur zaghafte Zupfer, die „sich nicht entwickelten”.
> Vielleicht hätte ich Haken- und Ködergröße reduzieren sollen. Immerhin brachte der 5. Swim einen ordentlichen Döbel an der Posenrute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47/48cm hat er etwa gehabt, für meine Verhältnisse ein guter Fisch.
> Die Pose (Korum Speci 6g oder so) ist für Puristen vermutlich ne Zumutung, aber super zu sehen auch auf größere Entfernungen.
> 
> Wegen des scharfen Windes fiel der geplante Versuch mit Mais an der Swingtip (ruhige Stelle) dann aus.


Ui, auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zum Dickkopf!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, da teile ich Deine Meinung mal gar nicht.
> Ich habe in letzter Zeit oft FC geknotet und hatte selten Probleme. Auch relativ kleine Plättchenhaken sind kein Thema.
> Aktuell nutzen tue ich die Drennan Supplex FC meist in 0,15 und 0,17mm sowie eine Shimano (ich glaube die Aspire) FC in 0,18 und 0,20mm.


Dann muss ich  listig hinterfragen: Hast du damit denn auch Tragkraft und Abrisstests gemacht?
Sicher kann man das auch mit FC machen, aber meine bevorzugten Vorfachschnüre tragen eben viel mehr im Test.
Möchte so aus dem Bauch raus sagen, dass es bei gleichem Durchmesser etwa das doppelte im Plättchenknoten ist/war, und das ist mir gerade beim feinen und feinsten Angeln sehr wichtig.  Natürlich nicht notwendig für die Standardfische und Badewannenwasser, das ist auch klar. Wer hebt schon 1kg oder eben viel mehr aus?

Auch wenn ich es die letzten Jahre weniger gebraucht habe, ich mag das Gefühl der Stärke beim Rausziehen von Ästen und so.
de (der/die) Naab ist voll davon und mein anderes Angelgebiet hat viel Uferfichten mit Dauerabwurf.


----------



## Tokka

Ich bin zurück in der Wärme. Der Wind war etwas anstrengend und hat mich dann doch etwas ausgekühlt. Aber zur Döbelei: Los ging es mit Pose und Brotflocke an der neuen Acolyte. Der DH Stick wurde in die Fluten geworfen und sofort kam der Biss. Wow, das ging schnell… Aber what is it?





Ich angel doch mit Pose und nicht mit Feeder. Heraus kam die Hinterlassenschaft eines unbekannten Kollegen.
Das Wetter änderte sich, es wurde windiger und regnerisch. Ich änderte jetzt auf Feederrute (ohne Feeder) mit leichter Schrotbleimontage und Frühstücksfleisch. Und tatsächlich bekam ich auch zwei kräftige Bisse, die ich aber beide total versemmelte und zwar richtig. Danach wurde es wieder ruhig. Auch lies der Wind nach und die Sonne blinzelte.
Das ist wider der Zeitpunkt für die Match. Los ging es, nur dieses Mal mit zwei Maden. Und wumms verschwand die Pose und irgendwer schüttelte sich an der Rute und schlug Fluchten von links nach rechts. Jetzt aber…





… und es war ein schöner 48er Dickkopp. Etwas später kam dann noch ein 46er Kollege vorbei.





That was it.


----------



## Tokka

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, der Wind hat auch mir ganz schön zugesetzt. Und es lief sehr zäh.


Die Korum Pose


geomas schrieb:


> Beim Zusammenpacken fiel mir die angebrochene Tüte Rösthanf auf,
> aus Neugier habe ich die FF-Würfelchen zum Füttern damit behandelt.
> Fingerfreundlicher wie bei Maisgries wurden die FF-Würfelchen dadurch nicht.
> Angeködert habe ich größere Stückchen.
> 
> Sowohl auf Frühstücksfleisch als auch auf Flocke gab es an der Grundrute aber nur zaghafte Zupfer, die „sich nicht entwickelten”.
> Vielleicht hätte ich Haken- und Ködergröße reduzieren sollen. Immerhin brachte der 5. Swim einen ordentlichen Döbel an der Posenrute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47/48cm hat er etwa gehabt, für meine Verhältnisse ein guter Fisch.
> Die Pose (Korum Speci 6g oder so) ist für Puristen vermutlich ne Zumutung, aber super zu sehen auch auf größere Entfernungen.
> 
> Wegen des scharfen Windes fiel der geplante Versuch mit Mais an der Swingtip (ruhige Stelle) dann aus.


 Ach Mensch, ich bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen. Die Korum Speci hätte ich auch dabei gehabt. Und sie wäre deutlich einfacher im Wellenbad zusehen gewesen. … Beim nächsten Bad…


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön.
Petri Heil lieber Tokka .


----------



## Minimax

Heute steigt landauf landab die Grosse Johnnie-Tulip Party, und ich bin nicht dabei, grausame Ironie
Aber was für Fische, was für Fänge!
Heut ist wahrlich ein denkwürdiger Tag im Ükel, ein Döbeltag, ein Barbentag, ein Tuliptag!
Ganz herzliches Petri zu den herrlichen Fischen, lieber Professor Tinca (das Kutschenphoto ist mit Sicherheit eines der unheimlichen je hier gezeigten), lieber geomas, Lieber Ti-it zu den Barben, Künderinnen wärmeren Tage und auch ein Petri für  Tokka! Und Astacus74, mach dir nichts draus, schon bald kommst Du wieder ans Wasser und dann fängst Du doppelt
Absolut klasse Jungs, ich zieh den Hut vor Euch Allen, und habt ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure tollen Berichte!
Herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann ist es sowieso klar, FC taugt für kleine Haken und Knötchen nicht, die schlechtere Knotenfestigkeit macht sich dabei wirklich krass bemerkbar.
> Die dünnsten FC sind bei mir 0,17mm und werden nur gegen eine ordentlichen Metallöse des Wirbels per verschlauftem Knoten und Schlagschnurknoten gebunden.
> Letztlch halte ich von FC außer der höheren Abriebsfestigkeit ggü. PE/Dyneema nicht mehr viel, in der Tat scheucht es gerade bei Sonne doch sehr, vor allem wenn alle ansässigen Angler das als "Geheimtip" einsetzen und selbst blöde frische Satzforellen das nach 2 Wochen meiden wie die Pest.


Sehe ich genau andersrum; bei ganz leichten Schnüren, bis ca. 25er, mag es so gerade noch angehen, wenn auch mit großen Einschränkungen.
Bei stärkeren Durchmessern ist es fast völlig unbrauchbar.
Nachdem ich jetzt einige Marken durchgetestet habe, bin ich lediglich mit Waku und Berkley halbwegs zufrieden.
Eigentlich braucht das kein Mensch... .


----------



## Tobias85

Manchmal frage ich mich ja, ob die vielen Winterdöbel eher daher rühren, wie gut sich der Fisch im Winter beangeln lässt, oder ob der Ükel einfach so sehr fixiert auf Döbel ist, dass wir deswegen kaum was anderes fangen im Winter.  Auf jeden Fall ein ganz herzliches Petri an unsere Döbel- und Barbenfänger des Tages.

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich nicht mit zwei Ruten ans Wasser gehe. Match mit Ükel-Pin und Ultraleicht-Feeder mit der Stationärrolle wäre ja machbar. Ich leg mich irgendwie immer nur auf eins fest und am Wasser steh ich dann da und ärgere mich, dass die andere Methode an diesem und jenen Spot ja eigentlich viel besser wäre. 

Dace: Also bleibt ihr mit dem Haken beim 'Nähen' immer am äußeren Rand der Leberstückes? Bisher hab ich das Durchfädeln immer Richtung Mitte praktiziert, so dass der Haken ziemlich mittig in der Leber versteckt ist. So zeigt es Robin Illner in seinen zahlreichen Videos dazu. Ich hätte im nächsten Schritt auch die Drahtstärke der Haken reduziert, um den Haken beim Anhieb besser befreien zu können.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt gerade garnicht von wem diese Box ist, aber das ist für mich die fast perfekte Ausstattung; es sind zuviele Posenringe und Hakenlöser, und es fehlen ein zwei Spulen Vorfachschnur.
> Aber ansonsten sehr nah am Optimum..


Der Inhalt der Box fluktuiert zu 70%, das auf dem Foto war nur eine Momentaufnahme aus dem, was ich zum letzten Trip brauchte, plus dem, was ich aus Bequemlichkeit nicht ausgeräumt hatte. Mal ist sie noch leerer, mal quillt sie über vor noch mehr Gerümpel. Außerdem klappert das Mistding bei JEDEM - VERDAMMTEN - SCHRITT in der Umhängetasche. Manchmal glaube ich, dass die Döbel allein deswegen schon reißaus nehmen. Darum hab ich mir neulich diese kleine kompakte Box mit den Minifächern besorgt - und natürlich, um nicht immer die ganzen Pakete an Posengummis mitnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Außerdem klappert das Mistding bei JEDEM - VERDAMMTEN - SCHRITT


Weste! Weste! Wääääste!
Ehrlich: Die Flyboys haben das schon gut gelöst. Und nicht zuletzt empfehlen führende Coarse Angler wie z.B. Fantastic Fishing oder john Wilson oder ray Walton das nützliche Utensil. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das auch nicht als Kleidungsstück sehen, sondern als Teil des Bank Luggage, eine Angeltasche und Tacklebox zum anziehen. Entlastet auch das übrige Gepäck.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein gaaaaanzz herzliches Petri an die ebenso wackeren wie erfolgreichen Angler des heutigen Tages. Danke für die spannenden Berichte und vielen gelungenen Fotos.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Weste! Weste! Wääääste!
> Ehrlich: Die Flyboys haben das schon gut gelöst. Und nicht zuletzt empfehlen führende Coarse Angler wie z.B. Fantastic Fishing oder john Wilson oder ray Walton das nützliche Utensil. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das auch nicht als Kleidungsstück sehen, sondern als Teil des Bank Luggage, eine Angeltasche und Tacklebox zum anziehen. Entlastet auch das übrige Gepäck.


Hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon für die Zukunft überlegt. Aber was im Winter mit der dicken Jacke an? Was im Sommer, wenn ich bei 27 Grad ne Stunde mit dem Rad zum Fluss fahre? Sehe ich mich selbst überhaupt als einen Westentyp? Fragen über Fragen, die im Mai mal detailiert erörtert werden können.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon für die Zukunft überlegt. Aber was im Winter mit der dicken Jacke an? Was im Sommer, wenn ich bei 27 Grad ne Stunde mit dem Rad zum Fluss fahre? Sehe ich mich selbst überhaupt als einen Westentyp? Fragen über Fragen, die im Mai mal detailiert erörtert werden können.


Das sind gewichtige Gründe- zumindest den Wintergrund kann ich zerstreuen: Man wähle seine anziehbare Tacklebox so, daß sie auch über den Thermoanzug passt. Aber die anderen Einwände.. Da muss man wirklich beim Ükel-Woodstock drüber diskutieren, haste recht.

Viel wichtiger: Ist eine angemessene Kopfbedeckung vorhanden? Das ist das A und O!


----------



## Dace

Tobias85 

.. beim 'Nähen' immer am äußeren Rand ...

Ja, genauso. Ich bleibe dabei mehr am äußeren Rand, das wirkt sich m.E. beim Anschlag aus, der Haken muss nicht durch zu viel Ködermasse. 

Seit dieser Umstellung habe ich kaum noch Fehlbisse und Aussteiger, der Haken sitzt immer gut im vorderen Maulbereich. 

Wie schon erwähnt, ich verwende fast ausschließlich den Drennan Specialist oder wide gabe Haken, die sind eher stabil als fein.


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil Tokka, zu deinen beiden Döbeln zwei schöne Fische  


Meine Tacklelieferung ist eingetroffen zwei Daiwa Emblem Surf 35 SCW QD und dann brauchte ich ja noch eine Rolle zum Feedern
da habe ich mich für eine Balzer Alegra 6600 F entschieden (bislang hatte ich bei meinen 3 Balzerrollen keine Probleme)






der Schnurclip gefällt mir am besten ist aus Gummi sehr Schnur schonend ansonsten so finde ich eine schöne Rolle gefällt mir aber ihr
könnt es euch denken es gibt zwei Sachen bei der Rolle die gehen garnicht.
Das die Ersatzspule aus Kunststoff ist kann ich mit leben aber nicht so wie sie gefertigt ist  






diese "Naht" die ihr seht stammt von der Fertigung scharfkantig und nicht schnurschonend einfach Mist
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich vor Jahren schon mal mit meinen Quatum Motion 670 Surf war damals auch schon ein generve
und das schöne die Aluspule hat auch schon ne Macke ausgepackt und Macke die stört zwar nicht die Schnur aber bei einer neuen Rolle???





Hab ja schon telefoniert "Dann schicken sie die Rolle zurück" ja das habe ich damals bei den Quantum auch gemacht und die gleiche
Problematik wie bei den ersten Rollen gehabt.
Mal sehen das ich da zwei neue heile Spulen kriege, morgen erst mal Mail schreiben.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Alter Falter, habt ihr viel geschrieben in den letzten Stunden. Das kann ich jetzt nicht alles nachlesen, sonst komm ich nicht mehr zum Posen bauen. Ich hau mal ein allgemeines Petri in die Runde. Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, lese ich alles nach. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann muss ich  listig hinterfragen: Hast du damit denn auch Tragkraft und Abrisstests gemacht?
> Sicher kann man das auch mit FC machen, aber meine bevorzugten Vorfachschnüre tragen eben viel mehr im Test.
> Möchte so aus dem Bauch raus sagen, dass es bei gleichem Durchmesser etwa das doppelte im Plättchenknoten ist/war, und das ist mir gerade beim feinen und feinsten Angeln sehr wichtig.  Natürlich nicht notwendig für die Standardfische und Badewannenwasser, das ist auch klar. Wer hebt schon 1kg oder eben viel mehr aus?
> 
> Auch wenn ich es die letzten Jahre weniger gebraucht habe, ich mag das Gefühl der Stärke beim Rausziehen von Ästen und so.
> de (der/die) Naab ist voll davon und mein anderes Angelgebiet hat viel Uferfichten mit Dauerabwurf.



Nein, Tragkrafttests mache ich nicht. Aber ich kenne das von Dir erwähnte gute Gefühl, wenn man einen Riesenast an feinem Gerät rauszerrt 
Das ist mir zuletzt öfters gelungen, ein „Confidence-Booster” in Sachen Knoten und benutztes Gerät sozusagen. 
Ich habe Vertrauen in die genannten Vorfachmaterialien, das reicht mir.


----------



## Tobias85

Astacus74: Ärgerlich, das ist schon wirklich miese Qualität und solche Macken in der Aluspule sollten bei einer neuen Rolle natürlich auch nicht vorkommen.



Dace schrieb:


> Ja, genauso. Ich bleibe dabei mehr am äußeren Rand, das wirkt sich m.E. beim Anschlag aus, der Haken muss nicht durch zu viel Ködermasse.
> 
> Seit dieser Umstellung habe ich kaum noch Fehlbisse und Aussteiger, der Haken sitzt immer gut im vorderen Maulbereich.


Vielen Dank, Roland. Dann werde ich es bei der nächsten Döbelpirsch mal so versuchen. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: Ist eine angemessene Kopfbedeckung vorhanden? Das ist das A und O!


Ich trage stolz die beste Kopfbedeckung, die es gibt: Mein zunehmend dünner werdendes Haupthaar!    Aber zum Trotten und Bolognesen werd ich über kurz oder lang ne Mütze brauchen, schon wegen der Sonne.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Tokka , zu den schönen Winterdöbeln! 
Döbel auf Made hatte ich bislang noch nicht. Da muß ich bei etwas angenehmeren Temperaturen nochmal ran.

Die Plastespule sieht ja schrottig aus, lieber Astacus74 . Das würde mich auch ärgern. Generell wird das Thema E-Spulen von etlichen Firmen stiefmütterlich behandelt. Viel Erfolg bei der Problemlösung!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann muss ich  listig hinterfragen: Hast du damit denn auch Tragkraft und Abrisstests gemacht?
> Sicher kann man das auch mit FC machen, aber meine bevorzugten Vorfachschnüre tragen eben viel mehr im Test.
> Möchte so aus dem Bauch raus sagen, dass es bei gleichem Durchmesser etwa das doppelte im Plättchenknoten ist/war, und das ist mir gerade beim feinen und feinsten Angeln sehr wichtig.  Natürlich nicht notwendig für die Standardfische und Badewannenwasser, das ist auch klar. Wer hebt schon 1kg oder eben viel mehr aus?
> 
> Auch wenn ich es die letzten Jahre weniger gebraucht habe, ich mag das Gefühl der Stärke beim Rausziehen von Ästen und so.
> de (der/die) Naab ist voll davon und mein anderes Angelgebiet hat viel Uferfichten mit Dauerabwurf.


Granted, du darfst aber nicht vergessen, das die Rute bei dem leichten Angeln immer entsprechend sensibel ist, und gerade bei dünnen bzw. Durxhgebundenen Schnüren der Hakenknoten eine probate Sollbruchstelle ist- mit kaum Leine im Gewässer wenns halt passiert.
Übrigens glaube ich inzwischen, nach mehreren Barben bis obere Siebziger, und Karpfen für die meine Montagen nie bestimmt waren, daß die traditionellen britischen Panzerhaken ein bisschen overgunned sind.
Ich glaube, an leichten Friedfischruten, die sich zwischen 1-1.5 lbs bewegen, line Ratings zwischen 4-10lbs, und entsprechenden Schnüren diese Festbleipanzerhaken zwar nicht falsch, aber zumindest nicht notwendig sind.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank und Petri Heil an dich Tokka

Frage an dich Dace weil ich grad euer "Fang kapitaler Friedfische" zur Hand habe. 
Hatte Bernd auf die Großkarpfen im Schlossgraben noch Erfolg? 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das die Ersatzspule aus Kunststoff ist kann ich mit leben aber nicht so wie sie gefertigt ist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diese "Naht" die ihr seht stammt von der Fertigung scharfkantig und nicht schnurschonend einfach Mist
> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich vor Jahren schon mal mit meinen Quatum Motion 670 Surf war damals auch schon ein generve
> und das schöne die Aluspule hat auch schon ne Macke ausgepackt und Macke die stört zwar nicht die Schnur aber bei einer neuen Rolle???


Obwohl ich Daiwa weitestgehend boykottiere, muß ich zugeben, dass man mit Daiwa Rollen fast so gut fischen kann wie mit Shimanos.
Dann gibt es noch ein zwei Firmen deren Rollen ich in der Not auch verwenden würde.
Aber Balzer geht garnicht.
Wenn man sich diese Spule anschaut, weiß man doch sofort, woher bei denen der Wind weht... .


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Nein, Tragkrafttests mache ich nicht. Aber ich kenne das von Dir erwähnte gute Gefühl, wenn man einen Riesenast an feinem Gerät rauszerrt
> Das ist mir zuletzt öfters gelungen, ein „Confidence-Booster” in Sachen Knoten und benutztes Gerät sozusagen.
> Ich habe Vertrauen in die genannten Vorfachmaterialien, das reicht mir.


Für echte Dicken, Tragkraft und Dehnung stelle ich mich gern zur Verfügung. Kochtopf wollte damals mir auch Schnur zukommen lassen. Wir haben auf Arbeit in der QS und im Labor Geräte für so etwas, da dies oft wichtige Spezifikationen für manche Produkte sind, neben Gewicht etc. . Denke Schnüre sind da locker überprüfbar. 
Zum FC: 
Ich habe mit dünnem FC auch Probleme und bin bei allem unter 20er davon weg. Da vertraue ich mehr auf Stroft. Sichtbarkeit spielt da wohl auch kaum eine Rolle. Ab ü35 nehme ich auch wieder nur Mono statt FC. Bei Stahlspitzen schalte ich überhaupt kein FC mehr zwischen Geflecht und Stahl. Wegen was auch?! Bleibt noch der Abrieb. Da hat FC seinen Vorteil, aber macht eine Stroft ABR genau so gut. Es gibt nur noch kleine Fenster in denen ich FC bevorzuge. 
Extrem sind auch die Unterschiede in der Qualität der Marken. Viel Lehrgeld mußte ich da schon bezahlen im Bezug auf Knoten oder echter Tragkraft.


----------



## Ukel

Erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger von Döbeln, Barben und allem, was vielleicht nicht erwähnt wurde. Mit Wehmut sehe ich mir die Bilder der schönen Fische an, kann aber meinen eigenen Jagdtrieb im lokalen Fluss nicht stillen, da er seit einigen Tagen Hochwasser führt, ca. 1,5 - 2 m über normal. Da wälzt und schiebt die Strömung, dass selbst die guten Stellen nicht behandelbar sind. Allenfalls ein paar andere Friefische im See wären möglich, aber bislang ist meine Motivation darauf noch etwas minder ausgeprägt.
Bin mal gespannt, welche schönen D- und B-Fische hinzukommen.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Für echte Dicken, Tragkraft und Dehnung stelle ich mich gern zur Verfügung. Kochtopf wollte damals mir auch Schnur zukommen lassen. Wir haben auf Arbeit in der QS und im Labor Geräte für so etwas, da dies oft wichtige Spezifikationen für manche Produkte sind, neben Gewicht etc. . Denke Schnüre sind da locker überprüfbar.
> Zum FC:
> Ich habe mit dünnem FC auch Probleme und bin bei allem unter 20er davon weg. Da vertraue ich mehr auf Stroft. Sichtbarkeit spielt da wohl auch kaum eine Rolle. Ab ü35 nehme ich auch wieder nur Mono statt FC. Bei Stahlspitzen schalte ich überhaupt kein FC mehr zwischen Geflecht und Stahl. Wegen was auch?! Bleibt noch der Abrieb. Da hat FC seinen Vorteil, aber macht eine Stroft ABR genau so gut. Es gibt nur noch kleine Fenster in denen ich FC bevorzuge.
> Extrem sind auch die Unterschiede in der Qualität der Marken. Viel Lehrgeld mußte ich da schon bezahlen im Bezug auf Knoten oder echter Tragkraft.



Danke, ich glaube, für einen Test, der den Namen verdient, müßte man zuviel Aufwand treiben. Also mehrere quer durch die Republik erworbene Spulen des ansonsten gleichen Materials verwenden, sehr viele Proben mit gutem Gerät testen. Eventuell auch drei Personen jeweils mit dem gleichen Material den gleichen Knotenm binden lassen um den „menschlichen Faktor” rauszurechnen. Verschiedene Knoten... Ihr ahnt, was ich sagen möchte.

Das wäre was für ne Angelzeitschrift oder einen „akademischen Angelverein” - mir ist der Aufwand zu hoch, ich gehe lieber Angeln.


Neulich hatte ich doch 18er Super Spades (wirklich kleine, aber starke Haken) an relativ dickes FC gebunden und konnte nur einen echt fetten und sauschweren Ast damit landen. Natürlich nicht ausgehoben, aber der Haken/Knoten hielt bombig. Das gibt Vertrauen.

Bei gekauften Vorfächern, auch von „besseren Marken”, habe ich dafür zuletzt schon die eine oder andere Enttäuschung erleben müssen.
Das gilt auch für Hauptschnur, auch da habe ich öfters Ausreißer innerhalb eines Materials. Beispiel Browning BlackMagic Gold Mono - die 0,17er gefällt mir richtig gut, ne robuste Hauptschnur, deren Tragkraft mir plausibel scheint. Die 0,19er dieses Materials hat mich total enttäuscht. _Wichtig: das ist nicht mehr als eine Anekdote, die Aussagekraft sehr gering. Weil ich bislang eben nur eine Spule 0,19er erworben und genutzt habe._
Wie die vom Hänlder/Großhändler gelagert wurde weiß ich nicht und auch ich kann sie versehentlich „schlechten Umwelteinflüssen” ausgesetzt haben.
Bei dem von mir auch gerne genutzten Drennan X-Tough Vorfachmaterial (kein FC) hatte ich solche Ausreißer ebenfalls.


----------



## Dace

@ Ti-it

Nein, dazu ist es nicht mehr gekommen. Der Verein hatte das Gewässer aufgegeben. Es war ein gutes, aber auch schwieriges Gewässer. Wir hätten gerne weiter geangelt.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Ukel

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Tokka, zu deinen beiden Döbeln zwei schöne Fische
> 
> 
> Meine Tacklelieferung ist eingetroffen zwei Daiwa Emblem Surf 35 SCW QD und dann brauchte ich ja noch eine Rolle zum Feedern
> da habe ich mich für eine Balzer Alegra 6600 F entschieden (bislang hatte ich bei meinen 3 Balzerrollen keine Probleme)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397959
> 
> der Schnurclip gefällt mir am besten ist aus Gummi sehr Schnur schonend ansonsten so finde ich eine schöne Rolle gefällt mir aber ihr
> könnt es euch denken es gibt zwei Sachen bei der Rolle die gehen garnicht.
> Das die Ersatzspule aus Kunststoff ist kann ich mit leben aber nicht so wie sie gefertigt ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397960
> 
> 
> diese "Naht" die ihr seht stammt von der Fertigung scharfkantig und nicht schnurschonend einfach Mist
> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich vor Jahren schon mal mit meinen Quatum Motion 670 Surf war damals auch schon ein generve
> und das schöne die Aluspule hat auch schon ne Macke ausgepackt und Macke die stört zwar nicht die Schnur aber bei einer neuen Rolle???
> Anhang anzeigen 397962
> 
> 
> Hab ja schon telefoniert "Dann schicken sie die Rolle zurück" ja das habe ich damals bei den Quantum auch gemacht und die gleiche
> Problematik wie bei den ersten Rollen gehabt.
> Mal sehen das ich da zwei neue heile Spulen kriege, morgen erst mal Mail schreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Diese Rolle habe ich auch im www bestellt, weiß nicht mehr wo, aber hatte die gleiche Problematik mit dem Schmiss an der Spule. Die Ersatzspule genau wie bei dir. Habe sie aber behalten, da es nicht die Funktion beeinträchtigte.
Der Gummi-Clip hat die Hauptfunktion darin,, dass beim Biss eines kampfstarken Fisches beim einem ordentlich Run sich die Schnur aus dem Clip löst und der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann. Besonders beim Methodfeederangeln nützlich, da dabei auch mal was richtig großes hängenbleiben kann. Ich selber hatte das aber erst einmal und zwar bei einer Barbe im Fluss an normaler Feedermontage.


----------



## geomas

Ach schön ist es auf dem Lande, auch wenn der Wind pfeift und mir eben Chub Nr. 1 direkt vorm Kescher ausgestiegen ist.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Ach schön ist es auf dem Lande, auch wenn der Wind pfeift und mir eben Chub Nr. 1 direkt vorm Kescher ausgestiegen ist.


Och menno, der nächste klappt



Ukel schrieb:


> Der Gummi-Clip hat die Hauptfunktion darin,, dass beim Biss eines kampfstarken Fisches beim einem ordentlich Run sich die Schnur aus dem Clip löst und der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann. Besonders beim Methodfeederangeln nützlich, da dabei auch mal was richtig großes hängenbleiben kann. Ich selber hatte das aber erst einmal und zwar bei einer Barbe im Fluss an normaler Feedermontage.


Das war auch mein Hauptgrund für den Kauf und das mich meine alten Balzerrollen (5 Stück) noch nicht im Stich gelassen haben, die ältsten (Alutec 825 leichtes Grundangeln und Matchrute) sind glaub ich über 20 Jahre alt.
Dann habe ich da noch die Metallica 845 WS und 2 Metallica 745 Pilk die Rollen sind fürs Aal- und Hechtangeln halt fürs gröbere und auch Seelachse und Dorsche haben sie auf die Schuppen gelegt, wie gesagt ohne große Probleme.
Die müßten um die 16 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.





bis auf so ein zwei Stellen an dem Griff der Metallica 845 WS wo ein wenig Korrosion beginnt und Gebrauchsspuren ist alles gut.

Das Schnurclipsytem von der Alegra werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen auf andere Spulen umzubauen das sollte funktionieren.
Eine eingeclipte Schnur kann nicht richtig sein du wirfst bis zum Clip, und zack hängt doch mal ein Karpfen oder ähnliches dann haste die 
A...karte.
Hier noch mal ein Bild der Spule mit Clip






Nichts weiter als ein Gummistopfen mit einen Metallstift, bei den Rollen wo ich das einbauen will muß ich erst mal schauen wieviel Luft
zwischen Rotor und Spule ist wenn es paßt alte Clip raus alte Bohrung aufbohren und Gummiclip einbauen eventuelle scharfe Kanten 
ebnen und dann sollte das klappen.
Und der Gummistopfen mit Metallstift.







Gruß Frank


----------



## Ukel

Nachdem der innere Schweinehund überwunden war, sitze ich nun am See. Dauerte nicht lange, hing schon das erste Rotauge am Haken der Schwinge,  gefangen auf u.a. Made im 4. Aggregatzustand (dazu später mehr). Auf lang-lang mit 8 m noch alles ruhig


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum überkritischen Rotauge, Ukel!

Hier sind die Sachen auch gepackt (dazu hab ich später auch noch ein Update, speziell auch für rhinefisher) und ich will mal schauen, ob ich in den letzten zwei/drei Stunden des Tages auch noch einen Dickkopf ans Band bekomme.


----------



## Slappy

Ach Männers. 

Ein ganz herzliches Petri an alle die die letzten Tage und heute erfolgreich waren! Und an die, die noch am Wasser sitzen, holt noch paar schöne Fische raus!!!   

Ich darf noch ein wenig länger warten bis ich endlich wieder an Wasser darf. Dabei ist das Wetter heute einfach ein Traum! Naja, genieße ich es eben von der Terasse aus


----------



## Ukel

Herrjemine, hier überschlagen sich grad die Ereignisse. Soeben ging die Stippe mit 3:1 in Führung....mit einem Döööbel!!! Im Seehee!!!!





Den grad versorgt, meldet sich die Schwinge mit dem hier


----------



## Ukel

Endergebnis 10:2 für FC Stippe gegen TuS Schwinge. Nun heißt es einpacken und ab zu Kaffee und Kuchen beim Kumpel


----------



## rhinefisher

Es sind ja doch immer einige Männer auf der Suche nach Anbauteilen.
Hier finden sich interessante Sachen... .








						45.17€ 48% OFF|Aluminium Legierung Angelrute Pol Halterung Unterstützung Halter Verstellbare Klemme Angeln Tackle Tool Fisch Stuhl Stehen|Stange Racks|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ukel: Da war ja mächtig was los bei dir. Petri. Ein wirklich hübscher Karpfen,.

Petri natürlich auch an alle Anderen Ükel, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.


Ich bin heute auch am kleinen Fluss und konnte ebenfalls einen ganz guten Döbel fangen. Leider hatte ich den Zollstock vergessen, aber ich schätze ihn auf 45 bis 50 cm. Gebissen hat er auf Maden.


----------



## Tricast

Ich beneide Euch, die am Wasser waren.  Leider bin ich/wir ans Haus gefesselt. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Hoffentlich geht es der Susanne bald wieder soweit besser, dass ihr endlich wieder ans Wasser könnt.
Ich drück euch die Daumen.. .


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Ach Männers.
> 
> Ein ganz herzliches Petri an alle die die letzten Tage und heute erfolgreich waren! Und an die, die noch am Wasser sitzen, holt noch paar schöne Fische raus!!!
> 
> Ich darf noch ein wenig länger warten bis ich endlich wieder an Wasser darf. Dabei ist das Wetter heute einfach ein Traum! Naja, genieße ich es eben von der Terasse aus





Tricast schrieb:


> Ich beneide Euch, die am Wasser waren.  Leider bin ich/wir ans Haus gefesselt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich wünsche Gute Besserung und rasche Genesung in die Clubhäuser des ehrenwerten Mitglieds Slappy und den Minislappys sowie der ehrenwerten Mitglieder Stippi68 & Tricast.
Heut war ich ans Haus gefesselt, aber mit Glück komme ich morgen raus, und mit nochmehr Glück kann ich einen Genesungsfisch für Euch erhaschen,
get well soon,
Euer Minimax


----------



## rustaweli

Schade Tricast und Slappy das Ihr es noch nicht ans Wasser schafft und dicke Petris an Wuemmehunter sowie Ukel !
Angespornt durch all die Fänge in letzter Zeit ließ ich heute einfach alles stehen u liegen und ließ Fünfe grade sein. Meine "Spezialpellets" und Würmer hatte ich noch, dazu schnell einkaufen gewesen.




Tulip, paar Scheiben zum Anfüttern plus Weissbrot vom Bäcker.
Dies war meine erste Stelle. Wundert Euch nicht über den bequemen Stuhl und großen Kescher. Heute war oft Stellenwechsel geplant. Hocker, Futteral und Banksticks wanderten beim Weiterziehen einfach immer in den Kescher.








Probiert habe ich heute echt alles nach Lehrbuch. 2 Stellen gab ich schnell wieder entnervt zwecks vielen Hängern auf. Aber wieder war bei mir nix zu machen. Keine Barbe, Döbel oder Karpfen. Warum ich ausgerechnet meinen Wonderswim ausließ frage ich mich gerade auch. Bei dieser letzten Stelle setzte ich wieder auf meine bewährten Köder und Taktiken vom letzten Jahr und verweilte hier auch länger wie an den Spots zuvor. Da war irgendwie ein Gefühl. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jedoch können manchmal die Gefühle täuschen und irgendwa trat ich erneut als tapferes Schneiderlein den Heimweg an.
Was soll's, gut tat es trotzdem.
Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Gute Besserung und rasche Genesung in die Clubhäuser des ehrenwerten Mitglieds Slappy und den Minislappys sowie der ehrenwerten Mitglieder Stippi68 & Tricast.
> Heut war ich ans Haus gefesselt, aber mit Glück komme ich morgen raus, und mit nochmehr Glück kann ich einen Genesungsfisch für Euch erhaschen,
> get well soon,
> Euer Minimax


Besser und liebevoller kann man es nicht ausdrücken; Mini!  Danke dafür, ich schließe mich gerne deinen Worten an, weil ich mich nicht wiederholen möchte...


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen Ukel und Wuemmehunter 
Tricast auch von mir gute Besserung! 
Auf dass ihr sehr bald wieder am Wasser seid! 

Beste Grüße, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Petri zu Euren Fängen: lieber Ukel - super, die bunte See-Mischung, die Du fangen konntest! Schön, daß Du nun auch einen Döbelfluß in der Nähe hast, lieber  Wuemmehunter . Toller Fisch! Warst Du mit der Posenrute unterwegs und wenn ja - mit welcher? Mit der neuen langen Edelpeische oder dem Weihnachtsgeschenk? Schade, daß Dein Einsatz nicht belohnt wurde, lieber Rusty! Sieht aber gut aus bei Dir am Neckar!

Allen, die an Haus oder Bett gefesselt sind: gute Besserung!



Hier gabs einen gelandeten Döbel - Mitte 40 geschätzt. Ein schöner Fisch, der sich zwischenzeitlich „an/unter meinem Ufer” festgesetzt hatte und erst durch „Lockerlassen” der Mono wieder in freies Wasser gelockt werden konnte. Der biß auf eine große Flocke an der feinen Posenrute.

An der Grundrute tat sich nach dem Aussteiger nichts mehr. Einen mit kleinen Tulip-Würfelchen und Mais vorgefütterten Swim wollte ich zuletzt befischen, tat dies auch, aber erfolglos. Leider war nach den ersten beiden Fütterungen, vor meiner Angelei dort ziemlich Betrieb durch Zweibeiner am Ufer. Evtl. hat dies die Fischis vertrieben.

Der Wind war wieder unangenehm scharf und eigentlich zu böig für die Angelei mit der Tip als Bißanzeige. Erstaunlich für mich, daß ich mit der Pose ganz gut klarkam. Der dicke und sehr gut sichtbare Korum-Proppen hat sich erneut gut gemacht.

Und das Land hier ist wirklich schön, da wird dem Auge auch auf dem Weg einiges geboten.
Die Kraniche hängen hier immer noch ab. Ob der Winter damit abgeschrieben ist??


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Fängern des heutigen Tages!
Es ist immer wieder toll die Berichte zu lesen wenn man selbst nicht ans Wasser kommt.


----------



## Ukel

Erst einmal Petri an die Mitstreiter am Wasser, Wuemmehunter und auch rustaweli , immerhin hast du schönen Sonnenschein (ein)gefangen.
Nun zur Made im 4.Aggregatzustand: genauso wie die chemischen Elemente in 4 Aggregatzuständen vorliegen können, fest, flüssig, gasförmig und als Plasma, lassen sich für Maden 4 dieser Zustände definieren: Made, Caster, adultes Tier und eben jene Form, von der Minimax ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben hatte und die er sorgfältig aussortiert: die graue, braune oder fast schwarze, labbrige, teils matschige, leicht platzende und eigenartig duftende, vorzeitig aus dem Leben geschiedene, sich manchmal schon in frisch gekauften Gebinden befindliche, häufiger aber in vernachlässigten Behältnissen nach einigen Tagen in zunehmender Anzahl sich bildende Made…..nennen wir sie einfach in Anlehnung an die chemischen Elemente die Plasma-Made!





Auf eben diese bin ich vor ein paar Wochen beim Feedern an diesem See gekommen. Auf jeweils zwei hübsche saubere Maden am Haken gab es nur wenige, vorsichtige Zupfer, die kaum anzuschlagen waren. Bei einem der Wechsel der Maden ergab es sich, dass ich eine dieser Plasma-Maden mit erwischte, die beim Anködern zwischen den beiden Maden zerplatze und ihr Spezialarome an die beiden Maden (und meine Finger) übertrug. Egal dachte ich mir, schlechter kanns nicht werden, und an den Platz geworfen. Was soll ich sagen, nach wenigen Sekunden kam ein herzhafter Biss und das Rotauge hing. Hm, könnte das Methode haben? Als Nächstes machte Ich zwei Maden und zusätzliche eine Plasma-Made an den Haken, und siehe da, wieder ein herzhafter Biss und Fisch. Das ging so weiter und die Gegenprobe ohne Plasma-Made führte wiederum zum Nachlassen der Bisse. Bei zwei weiteren Ansitzen dort ein ähnliches Bild. Sonderbarer Weise aber nur beim Feedern/Schwingspitze, an der Stipprute klappte es nicht.
Auch das Rotauge und der Karpfen heute gingen auf diese Kombination, der Karpfen hatte den Haken sogar tief inhaliert. Zwei weitere Bisse darauf wurden wegen Trägheit der Fische nicht angezeigt. Obwohl die Stippe mit normalen Maden mehr Fische brachte, war es an der Schwinge wieder sehr aufschlussreich.
Ob das auch in anderen Jahreszeiten und anderen Gewässern funktioniert, werde ich im Laufe das Jahres sicherlich austesten.
Zum Döbel: dieser See hat eigentlich nur drei Sorten Weißfisch, Rotaugen, Brassen und wenige Rotfedern. Ich habe vor 3 oder 4 Jahren einmal etwa 30 fingerlange Döbel eingesetzt in der Hoffnung, dass aus Ihnen etwas werden würde. Und nun das, einer von jenen dürfte es heute gewesen sein, vielleicht haben es sogar noch mehr geschafft und es bildet sich ein kleiner und feiner Bestand.

Edit: Petri auch an geomas  und gute Besserung an alle, deren Gesundheit momentan angeschlagen ist


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Plasma-Maden. 
Den Begriff „Schluffen” werde ich dann in Zukunft ausschließlich für untermotivierte Sportler verwenden. 
Da fallen mir auch sofort einige ein, aber Namen mag ich nicht nennen 


Im Ernst: sehr interessant, daß das Spezial-Aroma offenbar den einen oder anderen Fisch „triggert”.
Hast Du die Schwinge als „Bomb” montiert oder mit einem Futterkorb gefischt?


----------



## Slappy

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich beneide Euch, die am Wasser waren.  Leider bin ich/wir ans Haus gefesselt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Wenn es wegen diesem blöden Ding ist was unser Leben seit einiger Zeit bestimmt, drücke ich euch die Daumen das es schnell und glimpflich vorüber geht   


Danke an die Genesungswünsche. 
Ausser der Chefin, sind alle bereits seit Tagen gesund.... Mal schauen was das Labor am Montag sagt. 
Nur die Tests meiner kleinsten und mir halten uns noch am Haus fest...


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis auf die Plasma-Maden.
> Den Begriff „Schluffen” werde ich dann in Zukunft ausschließlich für untermotivierte Sportler verwenden.
> Da fallen mir auch sofort einige ein, aber Namen mag ich nicht nennen
> 
> 
> Im Ernst: sehr interessant, daß das Spezial-Aroma offenbar den einen oder anderen Fisch „triggert”.
> Hast Du die Schwinge als „Bomb” montiert oder mit einem Futterkorb gefischt?


Kleiner Futterkorb mit 20 gr. und einfache Durchlaufmontage, die Wassertiefe liegt dort bei etwa 7-8 m.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Interessante Ausführungen zur Plasma-Made, Ukel. Da dürftest DU ja einige (meine Wenigkeit inklusive) angefixt haben. Ich werde es jedenfalls bei passender Gelegenheit mal probieren, mit den Stinkern.

Ich war heute das zweite Mal an einem kleinen Nebenfluss der Elbe. Meine Gewässerkenntnisse sind also gelinde gesagt rudimentär. Da ich mir ein Angelgewässer gerne von Grund auf erarbeite und der erste Versuch mit der Pose vor 14 Tagen gründlich misslungen ist, habe ich heute der Feederrute den Vorzug gegeben. MIt den Ködern habe ich etwa experimentiert. Brotflocke, Teig, Maden und ein paar Tauwürmer waren dabei. Frühstücksfleisch war nicht dabei, das habe ich wie den Zollstock auch, zuhause vergessen. Angefüttert habe ich mit LB. Bisse waren in dem etwa 60 Meter langen Swim Mangelware. Ich hatte es zunächst vor überhängenden Gesträuch, einer schmalen Schlifkante und vor einem vom letzten Sturm umgewehten Baum. Der Biss kam, als ich schließlich mitten in der Strömung, die sich aber relativ moderat  war. Der Drill war unspektakulär, der Fisch etwas blass, der Angler aber glücklich, weil sich seine Vermutung, hier auch größere Döbel anzutreffen, bestätigt hat. DIe Strecke, die ich in diesem kleinen FLuss befischen darf, betr-gut knapp 5 km, es gibt also in den nächsten Monaten noch viel zu tun, um sich die Gewässerkenntnisse zu erarbeiten, die für einen regelmäßigen Erfolg notwendig sind. Hier noch zwei Fotos vom heutigen Ausflug.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein toller Aland und hübsches Flüsschen, Stephan.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Tricast

Musst Du jede Illusion kaputtmachen Professor? Bei mir wäre der auch als D-Fisch durchgegangen. Aber das Flüsschen ist wirklich sehr reizvoll und beherbergt sicher noch die eine oder andere Überraschung.

Liebe Grüße an die Elbe
Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Beim D-Fisch Dauerangler ist eben der Aland was besonderes, Heinz! 
Beide gleichzeitig hat man leider kaum.
Ich mag die beide, nur der größere Bruder Rapfen ist einfach noch toller an der Rute.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Du verunsicherst mich, Professore. Ich habe 49, mit gutem Willen 50 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie gezählt. Das sind zwar etwas mehr als ein Döbel haben sollte, aber weit weniger als die 55 bis 60 eines Alands. Das Maul deutet auch eher auf einen Döbel hin.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Du verunsicherst mich, Professore. Ich habe 49, mit gutem Willen 50 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie gezählt. Das sind zwar etwas mehr als ein Döbel haben sollte, aber weit weniger als die 55 bis 60 eines Alands. Das Maul deutet auch eher auf einen Döbel hin.


Der Computer schließt sich  Professores Meinung an



Petri zu dem tollen Fisch und dem kleinen Fluss, habe heute noch wieder in so ein schönes Buch geschaut mit dem gleichen Titel. 
Und natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger und Wasserbesucher ein dickes Petri, es ist toll von euch zu lesen und zu schauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Du verunsicherst mich, Professore. Ich habe 49, mit gutem Willen 50 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie gezählt. Das sind zwar etwas mehr als ein Döbel haben sollte, aber weit weniger als die 55 bis 60 eines Alands. Das Maul deutet auch eher auf einen Döbel hin.


Körperquerschnittsform und Form der Afterflosse sagen deutlich kein Döbel = Aland.


----------



## rhinefisher

Auch das lahme Verhalten im Drill spricht, neben der Form, deutlich für Aland.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Männer, ihr habt mich überzeugt! Ich freue mich über einen schönen Aland. Was ist das für eine App, Hecht100+


----------



## Hecht100+

Die heißt Vissengids


----------



## Hecht100+

Und du must bei mir an das + denken, so bekommt ein neuer Kollege die Mitteilung. Ich sollte mir was überlegen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Danke, Hecht100+ für den Doppelhinweis! Die App werde ich mal runterladen.


----------



## Minimax

Ich kann heute nur ein allgemeines Petri in die Runde werfen- die Fänger des Tages mögen Mir verzeihen, ich werde die Lektüre der schönen Berichte nachholen. Schuld ist Ukel Mit seinem neu geprägten Begriff der *Plasma-Made*. Ich bin absolut überwältigt von Treffsicherheit, Stil und Panache dieser wichtigen Ergänzung des Ükelischen- wahrhaft ein gefiedertes* Wort! 
Vielen Dank dafür, lieber Ukel.

Ich hätte nicht übel Lust, bei meinem Krabblervorrat die Entwicklung von Plasmamaden zu provozieren, nur um mich dann hier im Ükel wortreich darüber zu beschweren und das coole neue Wort möglichst oft zu verwenden! 

Herzlich
Minimax 




*und eben nicht geflügelt! Diese verdammte Fehlübersetzung geistert flattert seit 150 jahren durch unsere Sprache und geht mir auf Keks.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und du must bei mir an das + denken, so bekommt ein neuer Kollege die Mitteilung. Ich sollte mir was überlegen.


Kannst Du dem Kollegen ohne + nicht ein oder zwei NULLEN auf die 100 draufsatteln, ich meine, wer, wenn nicht DU als MOD.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kannst Du dem Kollegen ohne + nicht ein oder zwei NULLEN auf die 100 draufsatteln, ich meine, wer, wenn nicht DU als MOD.


Sachlich richtig wäre es von Hecht100+ , sowohl beim eigenen Namen als auch bei dem des neuen Boardies die falsche Bezeichnung 'Hecht' gegen das ükologisch richtige 'Schnabeldöbel' auszutauschen.
Wie wäre es, @Schnabeldöbel100+ ?


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter - beim ersten Foto, Fisch schräg von vorne, dachte ich sofort an Döbel. 

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Bestimmungs-App, lieber Hecht100+
Die niederländische App hab ich mir geladen, bin mal gespannt, wann ich den ersten Nicht-Döbel des Jahres 2022 fange und was die App von ihm hält.

Ukel - danke für den Hinweis aufs Körbchen und die (für mich) estaunliche Tiefe Deines Sees. An tiefere Gewässer traue ich mich selten ran.


----------



## Ukel

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann heute nur ein allgemeines Petri in die Runde werfen- die Fänger des Tages mögen Mir verzeihen, ich werde die Lektüre der schönen Berichte nachholen. Schuld ist Ukel Mit seinem neu geprägten Begriff der *Plasma-Made*. Ich bin absolut überwältigt von Treffsicherheit, Stil und Panache dieser wichtigen Ergänzung des Ükelischen- wahrhaft ein gefiedertes* Wort!
> Vielen Dank dafür, lieber Ukel.
> 
> Ich hätte nicht übel Lust, bei meinem Krabblervorrat die Entwicklung von Plasmamaden zu provozieren, nur um mich dann hier im Ükel wortreich darüber zu beschweren und das coole neue Wort möglichst oft zu verwenden!
> 
> Herzlich
> Minimax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *und eben nicht geflügelt! Diese verdammte Fehlübersetzung geistert flattert seit 150 jahren durch unsere Sprache und geht mir auf Keks.


Herzlichen Dank lieber Minimax , angesichts der möglichen Revolution in der Riege der Friedfischköder war es mir ein wichtiges Anliegen, solch eine Innovation mit einer markanten Bezeichnung zu versehen und nicht weiterhin mit abfällig klingenden Namen wie „Schluffe“ dahinvegetieren zu lassen, besonders natürlich hinsichtlich möglicher Patentanmeldung und Anfragen von wirtschaftlichen Interessenten


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Männer, ihr habt mich überzeugt! Ich freue mich über einen schönen Aland. Was ist das für eine App, Hecht100+


Ich würde den Fisch -mit meinem eher intuitiv-romantischen Zugang zur Speziesbestimmung- auch nicht als Döbel einstufen, auch wenn auf dem ersten Bild das Mäulchen und auf dem zweiten die Grosschuppigkeit und die freilich nur schwach ausgeprägte Netzzeichnung dafür sprechen.

Meine Argumente für Aland wären der hohe Körperbau, das Fehlen jeglichen rötlichen Stiches in den Flossen (ist kein hartes Argument, aber auffällig) Und vor allem die Afterflosse, die zwar auf dem zweiten Bild nicht gut zu erkennen ist, aber auf dem ersten deutlich konkav wirkt.

Ich könnte mich aber darauf einlassen, das in der Familiengeschichte dieses sehr schönen und stolzen Fisches eine Ahnin, vielleicht aus einer Laune heraus, an einem schönen Tag im April oder Mai, abseits des Schwarmes und im tiefen grünen Kraut, sich zu einer _kleinen_ _Leichtfertigkeit_ mit einem zufällig des Weges schwimmenden feschen Döbelburschen hinreißen ließ.




Eine Leichtfertigkeit, die offenbar nicht folgenlos blieb, und die wir in der individuellen Merkmalskombination dieses tollen Charakterfisches beobachten können?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Ukel - danke für den Hinweis aufs Körbchen und die (für mich) estaunliche Tiefe Deines Sees. An tiefere Gewässer traue ich mich selten ran.


Der See ist sogar bis etwa 14 m tief und im Winter stehen die Fische dort oft ziemlich tief, zum Teil in massiven Schwärmen. Vielleicht bekomme ich es mal hin, mit dem Deeper gemachte Echolotaufnahmen einzustellen. Dass im Winter auch in Kopfrutenentfernung Fische zu fangen sind, kommt nicht immer vor.


----------



## geomas

#kreuzung

^ häßliches Wort, Hybride klingt ähnlich schlecht und natürlich äußerst unromantisch. Mischung klingt nach Kaffee und Tee.
Ist aber ein sehr spannendes Thema. Gibt es in den Weiten des www sowas wie eine Datenbank, welche Kreuzungen häufiger auftreten und wie man sie bestimmen kann? Griffbereit in Papierform habe ich nur Herzbergs „Blei und Güster”, wo auf das Thema eingegangen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ukel schrieb:


> Auf jeweils zwei hübsche saubere Maden am Haken gab es nur wenige, vorsichtige Zupfer, die kaum anzuschlagen waren. Bei einem der Wechsel der Maden ergab es sich, dass ich eine dieser Plasma-Maden mit erwischte, die beim Anködern zwischen den beiden Maden zerplatze und ihr Spezialarome an die beiden Maden (und meine Finger) übertrug. Egal dachte ich mir, schlechter kanns nicht werden, und an den Platz geworfen. Was soll ich sagen, nach wenigen Sekunden kam ein herzhafter Biss und das Rotauge hing. Hm, könnte das Methode haben? Als Nächstes machte Ich zwei Maden und zusätzliche eine Plasma-Made an den Haken, und siehe da, wieder ein herzhafter Biss und Fisch. Das ging so weiter und die Gegenprobe ohne Plasma-Made führte wiederum zum Nachlassen der Bisse. Bei zwei weiteren Ansitzen dort ein ähnliches Bild. Sonderbarer Weise aber nur beim Feedern/Schwingspitze, an der Stipprute klappte es nicht.
> Auch das Rotauge und der Karpfen heute gingen auf diese Kombination, der Karpfen hatte den Haken sogar tief inhaliert. Zwei weitere Bisse darauf wurden wegen Trägheit der Fische nicht angezeigt. Obwohl die Stippe mit normalen Maden mehr Fische brachte, war es an der Schwinge wieder sehr aufschlussreich.
> Ob das auch in anderen Jahreszeiten und anderen Gewässern funktioniert, werde ich im Laufe das Jahres sicherlich austesten.


Erinnert mich an die famose Wirkung meiner früheren Kontrastmaden, meinem bestens funktionierenden Maden-Drilling, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! 
War so ab 1987, wo ich das immer wieder feststellte, rein weiß ist nicht sonderlich interessant gewesen und auch heute geht auf optisch verlockender gleich mehr.


----------



## Astacus74

Auch von mir noch ein dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger konnte nur dann und wann mal kurz schauen was ging (Besuch in da Haus)  
aber der Fisch von Stephan sieht mir auch aus wie eine Verbindung zweier Arten wie minimax so schön schrieb der Ausrutscher mit
folgen, solche Ausrutscher hatte ich schon öfter Brasse/Güster oder auch Rotauge/Brasse/Güster sehen manchmal recht eigenwillig aus.

Plasmamade der Name gefällt mir da werde ich auch den einen oder anderen Versuch starten, bislang habe ich die Leichen immer 
aussortiert da kann man mal sehen wie die Geschmäcker der Fische so sind.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Döbel auf Made, mit Waggler statt Stickfloat im Fluß
Interessant!


----------



## Dace

Petri zu den vielen Fängern hier. Ich wollte Montag los, aber das sieht eher schlecht aus, da ist wohl wieder "Land unter".

Ich habe mir mal diese App zur Bestimmung herunter geladen und ausprobiert. Also ich würde da vorsichtig mit sein, ich glaube, dass das nicht immer passen wird. Da ist zum Beispiel dieser Fisch hier:







Wir eindeutig zu 100% als Aland ausgegeben, ist es aber nicht. Nach Rücksprache mit dem LFV-Westfalen ist das - wie wir auch meinen - eine Kreuzung aus Rapfen und Aland - ein R-Aland wie wir sagen - ein Hybride.

In der Weser gibt es sehr viele Hybriden, da hätten wir schon mal locker ein Rotauge über 4 Pfd. melden können.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Döbel auf Made hatte ich bislang noch nicht. Da muß ich bei etwas angenehmeren Temperaturen





geomas schrieb:


> Döbel auf Made, mit Waggler statt Stickfloat im Fluß
> Interessant!


Ich glaube, das kann gezielt am besten jetzt (noch) funktionieren
Sobald nämlich 'angenehmere Temperaturen' herrschen, sind gleich wieder Hinz und Kunz am Start, und und jedweder bemadete Haken wird leichte Beute der schnelleren, weniger mißtrauischen Kleinis verschiedener Spezies bevor sich die Johnnieflotte in Geschwaderstärke in den Swim beamt.
Das wird dann -so wars bei mir- zu einem bunten Korb führen, mit wenigen kleineren 'Döbelscouts'

Bei einem Gewässer mit deutlicher Döbeldominanz könnte auch geduldiges Madenkatapultieren, bis die Döbel die Konkurrenz 'weggeboxt' haben, eine Strategie sein, die auch in wärmeren Monaten klappen könnte. Aber das sind so Gedanken am Grünen Tisch.

Ich glaube, für Madendöbel sollte man das Eisen schmieden, solange es noch kalt ist, und die vielen kleinen hungrigen Mäuler anderer Spezies noch verschlossen sind.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Dace

> Bei einem Gewässer mit deutlicher Döbeldominanz könnte auch geduldiges Madenkatapultieren, bis die Döbel die Konkurrenz 'weggeboxt' haben, eine Strategie sein, die auch in wärmeren Monaten klappen könnte. Aber das sind so Gedanken am Grünen Tisch.



Das funktioniert - auch am Wasser, kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir haben die Döbel zwar keinen weggeboxt, den  ich hatte im Wechsel mit Aland gute Erfolge mit Maden gehabt, da waren Döbel über 6 Pfd. dabei. 
Stetiges Madenkatapultieren ist eine gute Anfuttertechnik. Ich hatte einen MagAligner mit 4 Maden am 10er Haken im Einsatz.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure Tipps, Minimax und Roland. 

Ne große Flocke ist wohl im Vergleich zur Made dann eher ein „Instant-Köder” wegen der hervorragenden Sichtbarkeit. 
Mal sehen, wie es in den kommenden Tagen mit dem Wetter und der verfügbaren Zeit aussieht. Morgen kann ich evtl. hier noch den nächsten Versuch starten, den ersten Nicht-Döbel des Jahres zu landen. Wenn es nicht zu stark weht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> den ersten Nicht-Döbel des Jahres zu landen.


Die widerspenstige Plötze von neulich zählt nach Stammtischkonsens bereits als gelandeter Fisch, just sayin...


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Leichtfertigkeit, die offenbar nicht folgenlos blieb, und die wir in der individuellen Merkmalskombination dieses tollen Charakterfisches beobachten können?
> Was meint ihr?


Genau das war auch mein Gedanke. Der Kopf sieht zu sehr nach Döbel aus für einen Aland, der Körperbau aber zu sehr nach Aland für einen Döbel und die Schuppenzahl liegt genau im leeren Raum zwischen den beiden Spezies. In jedem Fall ein schöner Fisch, Petri Wuemmehunter!



Slappy schrieb:


> Naja, genieße ich es eben von der Terasse aus


Naja, bei dir ist das doch quasi wie 'am Wasser'  Weiterhin gute Besserung euch, ebenso an Tricast und Stippi68!

Ukel: Seltsame Fische hast du im Teich, dass sie auf Verwesendes stehen. Ich denke, das werde ich auch mal testen, bemerkenswert ist deine Beobachtung auf jeden Fall. Und Petri zu deinen Fängen, mit dem See-Döbel sind das ja fast schon bayrische Verhältnisse. Auch geomas ein herzliches Petri zum Dickschädel (hab ich noch jemanden vergessen?).


----------



## Tobias85

Mein Tag war - besonders. Besonders schön um genau zu sein. Ich hole mal ein wenig aus und fange damit an, dass das Ergebnis meines PCR-Tests (ich war laut App gleich zweifache Kontaktperson) Gott sein Dank negativ zurückkam. Anderthalb Tage hab ich mir Sorgen gemacht, dass ich meinen Vater ev. angesteckt haben könnte, das wäre eine mittelschwere Vollkatastrophe gewesen. Mit solch einer Erleichterung startet es sich natürlich gleich viel besser in den Tag.
Außerdem konnte ich so dann guten Gewissens zum Supermarkt fahren: Neben ein paar Kleinigkeiten stand auch Hähnchenleber auf dem Einkaufszettel, die ich jetzt nach Rolands Ausführungen unbedingt nochmal einsetzen wollte. Außerdem hatte ich heute morgen meine Angelbox-Brotdose ausgeräumt und die ganzen Kleinteile endlich mal in die neue Mini-Box mit den Fächern geräumt. Für die Hakenlöser, Posen etc. wollte ich mich dann nach einer einfachen Federmappe umsehen. Und dann stand ich vor dem Regal und fand SIE! 



_Tobsens neue große Liebe_​
Dadurch, dass der Reißverschluss oben einmal ganz rum geht und sich der Deckel komplett hochklappen lässt, lässt sich der Inhalt wunderbar überblicken und ohne großes Gewühle entnehmen. Von der Größe her ist sie perfekt, um darin neben einer kleinen Auswahl an Posen, Hakenlösern, Stiften etc. auch noch eine Dose Dinsmores und die erwähnte Mini-Box unterzubringen. Unter dem Deckel befindet sich nochmal eine klappbare 'Zwischendecke' mit einem Reißverschlussfach und einigen Gummilaschen, in denen man zusätzlich noch Posen etc. unterbringen kann - oder eben Hakenlöser für schnellen Zugriff bei Bedarf. Damit passen in das Mäppchen ausnahmslos alle kleinen Zubehörteile rein, die ich zum Trotten oder zum leichten Ledgern brauche. Nichts klappert, alles ist übersichtlich und optisch ansprechend finde ich sie zudem auch noch. rhinefisher, hier hast Du sie, die perfekte 'Box' fürs leichte Angeln! ​





Und dann ging der eigentliche Angeltag ja erst los. Mit Match+Ükelpin und der Ultraleichtfeeder sollte es zum 'großen Gumpen' gehen. Hier wollte ich mit Brotflocke trottend den Döbeln nachstellen und zum Abend hin, wenn dort meist das große Rauben losgeht, sollte die Leber ihre aromatischen Vorzüge ausspielen. Statt LB hab ich das Sandwichtoast zum anfüttern heute mal durchs Madensieb gerieben, so wie Georg das vor einiger Zeit mal getan hatte. Empfand ich größenmäßig den Döbeln viel angemessener und war im Vergleich zu mashed bread natürlich wesentlich angenehmer herzustellen. 

Bevor ich aber am großen Gumpen losgelegt habe ging es zu einem anderen Abschnitt, den ich schon immer mal vor Augen, aber nie wirklich erkundet hatte. Außerdem wurde mir von großen Döbeln in dem Bereich berichtet. Die Strecke hat sich als sehr vielversprechend und halbwegs strukturreich rausgestellt (im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Abschnitten): Viele steile Uferkanten mit überhängendem Gras, mehrere strömungsarme Slacks und ein paar Abbruchkanten, die ich bei diesem kleinen Wiesenbach so nie erwartet hätte, und stellenweise einiges an Totholz oder Bäumen am, über und im Wasser. Die Tiefe konnte ich nicht klar erkennen, nur hier und da schimmerte mal etwas Sand oder Kies durch das leicht eingetrübte Wasser, aber auch bei Normalwasser sollte die Strecke produktiv sein, nicht nur auf Döbel. Auch wirkte der Bach fast schon wie ein kleines Flüsschen - eine Seite, die er mir so noch nie gezeigt hat. Am beeindruckendsten war aber das unglaubliche Gefühl von Weite, das sich durch die Szenerie bei mir dort eingestellt hat, obwohl das freie Areal drum herum gar nicht mal so riesig ist. Ein wahrliches Kleinod!
Auf dem Rückweg stromab habe ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle auch die Pose durchtreiben lassen oder es auch mal mit Leber probiert, aber bei dem kräftigen Wind war das alles nicht ganz optimal. Grade für die wirklich nur kleinen strömungsarmen Bereiche wären die Pickerrute bei wenig Wind das bessere Setup gewesen. Leider hab ich es komplett versäumt, unterwegs ein paar Fotos vom Bach zu machen.

Am großen Gumpen angekommen durfte ich dann zufrieden feststellen, dass der Wasserstand wieder optimal und der spannende Bereich dadurch auch heute wieder beangelbar war. Ich habe dann das übliche Programm gestartet: Zwei/drei kleine Ballen Futter, dann die Tiefe grob eingestellt (die kenne ich ja eigentlich) und die Pose dann mit der ersten Brotflocke an einem dünndrahtigem 10er Haken (für geomas: Ein 53117 Pint Hook von Owner) auf die Reise geschickt. Ein bisschen zögerlich trieb sie ab und schien irgendwie doch am Grund zu schleifen. Ich wollte sie schon rausziehen und flacher stellen, da war die Antenne plötzlich ganz weg. Mein Verdacht bestätigte sich: Nach einem leichten Anhieb zog da etwas an der Schnur, aber dieses mal zog es richtig. Die halbe Matchrute bog sich Richtung Wasser, das war also kein Fisch vom dort üblichen Format. Der vorsichtige Drill dauerte nicht lange und im Kescher lag am Ende ein wunderschöner Döbel. Mit 42cm kein Riese, aber doch mein Zweitgrößter bisher (nach 45cm und vor 33cm), mein Größter aus diesem Bach und dazu noch stilecht gefangen mit der Centerpin und der ersten selbstgebauten Avonpose. Anglerherz, was willst du mehr?






Am meisten hat mich gefreut, dass ich nach drei Jahren rumprobieren an diesem Bach nun endlich mal einen 'besseren' Döbel fangen konnte. Es gibt sie also wirklich und sie lassen sich auch fangen. Langjährige Ükel wissen von meinem Leid in dieser Hinsicht. Insgesamt war es schon recht spät und an der Pose folgten erstmal keine weiteren Bisse, also hab ich die Feederrute mit Leber klar gemacht und ausgelegt. Die Bisse blieben da allerdings auch aus, genauso wie das sonst übliche Rauben in der Dämmerung. Also hab ich eingepackt und mich zufrieden auf den Heimweg gemacht.

Ein bisschen geärgert habe ich mich, dass ich mal wieder ohne Gummistiefel unterwegs war. Mit denen hätte ich mich am großen Gumpen besser positionieren können, was mir deutlich längere Driften ermöglicht und so vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Fisch gebracht hätte. Ihre gute Sichtbarkeit auch auf größere Distanzen hatte meine Pose ja schon im neu erkundeten Abschnitt unter Beweis gestellt. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht.

Ach Jungs und Susanne, ich glaube das war der schönste Angeltag seit langem und ich bin immer noch ganz geflasht von den vielen tollen Eindrücken!​


----------



## Ukel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die famose Wirkung meiner früheren Kontrastmaden, meinem bestens funktionierenden Maden-Drilling, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!
> War so ab 1987, wo ich das immer wieder feststellte, rein weiß ist nicht sonderlich interessant gewesen und auch heute geht auf optisch verlockender gleich mehr.


Etwas Farbe am Maden-Set macht oft natürlich eine Menge aus, aber ich vermute, dass es tatsächlich der Geruch/Geschmack ist, der die Fische animiert, denn auch bei gräulichen oder minder braun gefärbten Plasma-Maden funktioniert es ebenso. Caster oder gefärbte Maden haben zumindest in diesem See nicht solch einem Effekt.


----------



## daci7

Ukel schrieb:


> Etwas Farbe am Maden-Set macht oft natürlich eine Menge aus, aber ich vermute, dass es tatsächlich der Geruch/Geschmack ist, der die Fische animiert, denn auch bei gräulichen oder minder braun gefärbten Plasma-Maden funktioniert es ebenso. *Caster oder gefärbte Maden haben zumindest in diesem See nicht solch einem Effekt.*


Genau das wollte ich grade fragen - Interessant!
Hast du schonmal Buttersäure als Aroma benutzt? Nicht schön, aber offensichtlich in manchen Liquids o.ä. nicht ohne grubd drin.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Ukel

daci7 schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich grade fragen - Interessant!
> Hast du schonmal Buttersäure als Aroma benutzt? Nicht schön, aber offensichtlich in manchen Liquids o.ä. nicht ohne grubd drin.
> Groetjes
> David


Nein noch nicht probiert und habe ich auch nicht vor. Grundsätzlich habe ich mich von der Anwendung vieler Dips distanziert, da sie auch bei vorsichtigem Umgang und luftdichter Aufbewahrung den Anwender und das Fahrzeug über Stunden bis Tage olfaktorisch kontaminieren. Meine Frau kann Bände sprechen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Was ein herrlicher Fisch, Tobias85. ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn sich nach langen Versuchen und Kennenlernens des Gewässers endlich der erhoffte Erfolg einstellt. Und danun die grandiosen Begleitumstände mit Pin und selbstgebauter Pose. Du hast es es Dir mehr als verdient. Die Tasche find ich übrigens auch klasse. Ich habe was ähnliches für empfindliche Waggler, Driftbeater usw. Habe ich irgendwann mal in der Forellenabteilung eines Angelladens gefunden. Die Tasche dienst eigentlich der Aufbewahrung von Spirolinos, eignet sich aber natürlich auch für Posen und andere Kleinteile.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Möglich ist alles.
Der Fisch von Wuemmehunter ist aber mindestens zu 90% Aland. Da ist ncht mehr viel Döbel drin.
Große Alande haben übrigens ebenfalls recht große Mäuler. Das kommt auf den Fotos nur selten so rüber.
Hier sieht man es gut:


			https://www.anglermap.de/images/fischlexikon/fisch/aland-700-2.jpg
		


Hier hatte ich mal zwei gleich kleine Exemplare nebeneinander gelegt:





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

@Dai  Petri und toller Bericht. Anbei, wo kommen wir denn hier hin wenn man sich für Döbel entschuldigt!




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dieses wunderschöne Produkt einer peinlichen Verwechslung, muss ich zur Diskussion nochmal rauskramen. 

Anscheinend eine Rotgüster


----------



## Tikey0815

Wow, Petri an die glücklichen Fänger, ich bin begeistert wie manch einer Kälte trotzend den Kampf mit dem Wetter auf sich nimmt 
Gestern war hier schönes Wetter und ich war gedanklich am Angeln während ich hier den Hausputz durchführte  und heute Morgen , als ich aus dem Fenster sah, grauste es mir ob der heftigen Regen Windböen


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @rhinefisher, hier hast Du sie, die perfekte 'Box' fürs leichte Angeln!


Och nö - nicht für mich.
Der gute rhinefisher ist schon alt und total in seinen sonderbaren Gewohnheiten gefangen und hat bestimmt nen halben Kubikmeter an Dosen und Behältern rumfliegen. Was mich an solchen Mäppchen total stört, ist der Reißverschluß - mir ist die einhändige Bedienbarkeit immens wichtig.
Allerdings erzeugte die hier von geomas und skyduck vorgestellte Korumdose - alles so schön eingeklipst - einen kurzen und brennenden Anflug von Gier.
Doch ich bin standhaft.. .
Egal was ich wann wo mache (ausser am Meer) - meine Ausstattung besteht seit vielen Jahren aus einer großen Plano Dose.
Und diese Dose bietet meist einen erschreckenden Anblick.
Aktuell siehts da so aus:


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Och nö - nicht für mich.
> Der gute rhinefisher ist schon alt und total in seinen sonderbaren Gewohnheiten gefangen und hat bestimmt nen halben Kubikmeter an Dosen und Behältern rumfliegen. Was mich an solchen Mäppchen total stört, ist der Reißverschluß - mir ist die einhändige Bedienbarkeit immens wichtig.
> Allerdings erzeugte die hier von geomas und skyduck vorgestellte Korumdose - alles so schön eingeklipst - einen kurzen und brennenden Anflug von Gier.
> Doch ich bin standhaft.. .
> Egal was ich wann wo mache (ausser am Meer) - meine Ausstattung besteht seit vielen Jahren aus einer großen Plano Dose.
> Und diese Dose bietet meist einen erschreckenden Anblick.
> Aktuell siehts da so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 398099
> Anhang anzeigen 398100


Sieht aus, wie bei mir im Keller, alles gut !


----------



## rhinefisher

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mit 42cm kein Riese, aber doch mein Zweitgrößter bisher (nach 45cm und vor 33cm), mein Größter aus diesem Bach und dazu noch stilecht gefangen mit der Centerpin und der ersten selbstgebauten Avonpose. Anglerherz, was willst du mehr?


Das ist doch ein schöner Erfolg - dickes Petri.
Alle anderen Fänger und Nichtfänger wissen ja wohl, dass ich sie auch ohne ausdrückliche Erwähnung, in meinem Herzen trage und mit Petris überschütte....


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sieht aus, wie bei mir im Keller, alles gut


Im Keller landet bei mir bloß ausrangiertes Zeug.
Ich lebe im Angelgerät.
Also defakto in einer riesigen Angelmüllhalde...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Tag war - besonders. Besonders schön um genau zu sein. Ich hole mal ein wenig aus und fange damit an, dass das Ergebnis meines PCR-Tests (ich war laut App gleich zweifache Kontaktperson) Gott sein Dank negativ zurückkam. Anderthalb Tage hab ich mir Sorgen gemacht, dass ich meinen Vater ev. angesteckt haben könnte, das wäre eine mittelschwere Vollkatastrophe gewesen. Mit solch einer Erleichterung startet es sich natürlich gleich viel besser in den Tag.
> Außerdem konnte ich so dann guten Gewissens zum Supermarkt fahren: Neben ein paar Kleinigkeiten stand auch Hähnchenleber auf dem Einkaufszettel, die ich jetzt nach Rolands Ausführungen unbedingt nochmal einsetzen wollte. Außerdem hatte ich heute morgen meine Angelbox-Brotdose ausgeräumt und die ganzen Kleinteile endlich mal in die neue Mini-Box mit den Fächern geräumt. Für die Hakenlöser, Posen etc. wollte ich mich dann nach einer einfachen Federmappe umsehen. Und dann stand ich vor dem Regal und fand SIE!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398083​_Tobsens neue große Liebe_​
> Dadurch, dass der Reißverschluss oben einmal ganz rum geht und sich der Deckel komplett hochklappen lässt, lässt sich der Inhalt wunderbar überblicken und ohne großes Gewühle entnehmen. Von der Größe her ist sie perfekt, um darin neben einer kleinen Auswahl an Posen, Hakenlösern, Stiften etc. auch noch eine Dose Dinsmores und die erwähnte Mini-Box unterzubringen. Unter dem Deckel befindet sich nochmal eine klappbare 'Zwischendecke' mit einem Reißverschlussfach und einigen Gummilaschen, in denen man zusätzlich noch Posen etc. unterbringen kann - oder eben Hakenlöser für schnellen Zugriff bei Bedarf. Damit passen in das Mäppchen ausnahmslos alle kleinen Zubehörteile rein, die ich zum Trotten oder zum leichten Ledgern brauche. Nichts klappert, alles ist übersichtlich und optisch ansprechend finde ich sie zudem auch noch. rhinefisher, hier hast Du sie, die perfekte 'Box' fürs leichte Angeln! ​Anhang anzeigen 398086
> Anhang anzeigen 398087​
> Und dann ging der eigentliche Angeltag ja erst los. Mit Match+Ükelpin und der Ultraleichtfeeder sollte es zum 'großen Gumpen' gehen. Hier wollte ich mit Brotflocke trottend den Döbeln nachstellen und zum Abend hin, wenn dort meist das große Rauben losgeht, sollte die Leber ihre aromatischen Vorzüge ausspielen. Statt LB hab ich das Sandwichtoast zum anfüttern heute mal durchs Madensieb gerieben, so wie Georg das vor einiger Zeit mal getan hatte. Empfand ich größenmäßig den Döbeln viel angemessener und war im Vergleich zu mashed bread natürlich wesentlich angenehmer herzustellen.
> 
> Bevor ich aber am großen Gumpen losgelegt habe ging es zu einem anderen Abschnitt, den ich schon immer mal vor Augen, aber nie wirklich erkundet hatte. Außerdem wurde mir von großen Döbeln in dem Bereich berichtet. Die Strecke hat sich als sehr vielversprechend und halbwegs strukturreich rausgestellt (im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Abschnitten): Viele steile Uferkanten mit überhängendem Gras, mehrere strömungsarme Slacks und ein paar Abbruchkanten, die ich bei diesem kleinen Wiesenbach so nie erwartet hätte, und stellenweise einiges an Totholz oder Bäumen am, über und im Wasser. Die Tiefe konnte ich nicht klar erkennen, nur hier und da schimmerte mal etwas Sand oder Kies durch das leicht eingetrübte Wasser, aber auch bei Normalwasser sollte die Strecke produktiv sein, nicht nur auf Döbel. Auch wirkte der Bach fast schon wie ein kleines Flüsschen - eine Seite, die er mir so noch nie gezeigt hat. Am beeindruckendsten war aber das unglaubliche Gefühl von Weite, das sich durch die Szenerie bei mir dort eingestellt hat, obwohl das freie Areal drum herum gar nicht mal so riesig ist. Ein wahrliches Kleinod!
> Auf dem Rückweg stromab habe ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle auch die Pose durchtreiben lassen oder es auch mal mit Leber probiert, aber bei dem kräftigen Wind war das alles nicht ganz optimal. Grade für die wirklich nur kleinen strömungsarmen Bereiche wären die Pickerrute bei wenig Wind das bessere Setup gewesen. Leider hab ich es komplett versäumt, unterwegs ein paar Fotos vom Bach zu machen.
> 
> Am großen Gumpen angekommen durfte ich dann zufrieden feststellen, dass der Wasserstand wieder optimal und der spannende Bereich dadurch auch heute wieder beangelbar war. Ich habe dann das übliche Programm gestartet: Zwei/drei kleine Ballen Futter, dann die Tiefe grob eingestellt (die kenne ich ja eigentlich) und die Pose dann mit der ersten Brotflocke an einem dünndrahtigem 10er Haken (für geomas: Ein 53117 Pint Hook von Owner) auf die Reise geschickt. Ein bisschen zögerlich trieb sie ab und schien irgendwie doch am Grund zu schleifen. Ich wollte sie schon rausziehen und flacher stellen, da war die Antenne plötzlich ganz weg. Mein Verdacht bestätigte sich: Nach einem leichten Anhieb zog da etwas an der Schnur, aber dieses mal zog es richtig. Die halbe Matchrute bog sich Richtung Wasser, das war also kein Fisch vom dort üblichen Format. Der vorsichtige Drill dauerte nicht lange und im Kescher lag am Ende ein wunderschöner Döbel. Mit 42cm kein Riese, aber doch mein Zweitgrößter bisher (nach 45cm und vor 33cm), mein Größter aus diesem Bach und dazu noch stilecht gefangen mit der Centerpin und der ersten selbstgebauten Avonpose. Anglerherz, was willst du mehr?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398089
> 
> 
> Am meisten hat mich gefreut, dass ich nach drei Jahren rumprobieren an diesem Bach nun endlich mal einen 'besseren' Döbel fangen konnte. Es gibt sie also wirklich und sie lassen sich auch fangen. Langjährige Ükel wissen von meinem Leid in dieser Hinsicht. Insgesamt war es schon recht spät und an der Pose folgten erstmal keine weiteren Bisse, also hab ich die Feederrute mit Leber klar gemacht und ausgelegt. Die Bisse blieben da allerdings auch aus, genauso wie das sonst übliche Rauben in der Dämmerung. Also hab ich eingepackt und mich zufrieden auf den Heimweg gemacht.
> 
> Ein bisschen geärgert habe ich mich, dass ich mal wieder ohne Gummistiefel unterwegs war. Mit denen hätte ich mich am großen Gumpen besser positionieren können, was mir deutlich längere Driften ermöglicht und so vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Fisch gebracht hätte. Ihre gute Sichtbarkeit auch auf größere Distanzen hatte meine Pose ja schon im neu erkundeten Abschnitt unter Beweis gestellt. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht.
> 
> Ach Jungs und Susanne, ich glaube das war der schönste Angeltag seit langem und ich bin immer noch ganz geflasht von den vielen tollen Eindrücken!​



Großartig, Tobi!
Toll dass es endlich geklappt hat.
Ein Petri Heil natürlich auch allen anderen Ükelnauten!


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri Tobias85 zu Deinem tollen Erfolg beim schönen Ausflug in die Natur a la Classica! Pin, eigene Pose, wandernd, viel zum Anglerursprung fehlt nicht mehr. Schön!


----------



## Raven87

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage. Mich juckt es auch schon in den Fingern und gestern bei schönstem Wetter musste ich den Hausputz machen. Bin auch noch total erkältet seit Tagen  Gestern bei dem schönen Wetter hat mein Herz geblutet.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Och nö - nicht für mich.
> Der gute rhinefisher ist schon alt und total in seinen sonderbaren Gewohnheiten gefangen und hat bestimmt nen halben Kubikmeter an Dosen und Behältern rumfliegen. Was mich an solchen Mäppchen total stört, ist der Reißverschluß - mir ist die einhändige Bedienbarkeit immens wichtig.
> Allerdings erzeugte die hier von geomas und skyduck vorgestellte Korumdose - alles so schön eingeklipst - einen kurzen und brennenden Anflug von Gier.
> Doch ich bin standhaft.. .
> Egal was ich wann wo mache (ausser am Meer) - meine Ausstattung besteht seit vielen Jahren aus einer großen Plano Dose.
> Und diese Dose bietet meist einen erschreckenden Anblick.
> Aktuell siehts da so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 398099
> Anhang anzeigen 398100


Oh je, ich bin ein Ordnungsnerd und bei dem Anblick graut es mir. Wie kann man sich nur so gehen lassen!?  Posen und Haken im selben Fach, das macht man doch nicht. Hast ein schönes Brettchen drin liegen, aber wickelst die losen Vorfächer nicht herum. Ich habe gerade schon einen Plan gemacht, wie die Box sortiert werden müsste



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dieses wunderschöne Produkt einer peinlichen Verwechslung, muss ich zur Diskussion nochmal rauskramen.
> 
> Anscheinend eine Rotgüster
> Anhang anzeigen 398098



Petri und einen Orden für den Prof., dass er bei dem Sauwetter draußen die Fahne hoch hält. Ich traue mich kaum das Fenster zu kippen so widerlich ist es hier!


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Oh je, ich bin ein Ordnungsnerd und bei dem Anblick graut es mir. Wie kann man sich nur so gehen lassen!?  Posen und Haken im selben Fach, das macht man doch nicht. Hast ein schönes Brettchen drin liegen, aber wickelst die losen Vorfächer nicht herum. Ich habe gerade schon einen Plan gemacht, wie die Box sortiert werden müsste


Sich gehen lassen trifft es schon ganz gut.
Diese ganzen losen Schnüre sind bloß eingesammlter Abfall.
Eigentlich sehen meine Dosen immer recht ordentlich aus, aber am Jahresende schwindet mit der Lust zum Angeln halt auch die Ordnung...


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 Petri zu deinem neuen bachstationierten Rekorddöbel, da hat sich das lange Experimentieren und hartnäckige Dranbleiben gelohnt. Und bestimmt gibt es auch noch Eltern, Tanten, Onkels und weitere Verwandte älterer Generationen dieses Junggesellen dort, die auf einen ausgebufften Angler warten.
Leider fehlt es hier bei uns an solchen kleinen Fließgewässern, an denen man von Swim zu Swim ziehen kann. Ich schaue mich immer wieder außerhalb um, den einen oder anderen döbelträchtigen Bach gibt es ja, aber mich durchzuringen, mal mit Gastkarte dort hinzufahren, habe ich bisher unterlassen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ukel schrieb:


> . Vielleicht bekomme ich es mal hin, mit dem Deeper gemachte Echolotaufnahmen einzustellen.


Meine Deeper-App hat sich jetzt seit gestern Nacht 4 mal aktualisiert. Ukel , hast du sowas auch festgestellt.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den wunderbar geschriebenen Bericht, lieber Tobias85 und natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu dem prächtigen Gumpenbewohner.
Posen und etwas schwerere Gegenstände wie ne Dinsmores-Dose habe ich selten im gleichen Fach, weil zuviel Sorge um eine Beschädigung der Posen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Und zum Einstellen, einfach einen Screenshot machen, dann klappt das super.


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+
Eine Aktualisierung habe ich bei mir nicht festgestellt, allerdings hatte ich vor kurzem leichte Verbindungsprobleme zwischen Deeper und Handy.
Das Problem bei meinem Handy ist das Bildschirmfoto, ich bekomme es immer nur zufällig hin und meistens mit Dingen, dich ich gar nicht will.


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sich gehen lassen trifft es schon ganz gut.
> Diese ganzen losen Schnüre sind bloß eingesammlter Abfall.
> Eigentlich sehen meine Dosen immer recht ordentlich aus, aber am Jahresende schwindet mit der Lust zum Angeln halt auch die Ordnung...


Ja die Motivation steigt und fällt bei mir auch immer. Momentan ist aber alles tip top, weil bei mir mit dem Tacklekaufrausch auch immer ein Ordnungsfimmel einher geht. Zumindest dann, wenn die Ware eintrifft. 
Also wenn du Tips brauchst zur richtigen Einsortierung meld dich einfach


----------



## Hecht100+

Ukel schrieb:


> Das Problem bei meinem Handy ist das Bildschirmfoto,


Einmal von oben wischen und dann auf Screenshot drücken. 





Kenne natürlich dein Handy nicht, aber mit dem seitlichen Knöpfen habe ich auch öfters Probleme.


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Einmal von oben wischen und dann auf Screenshot drücken.
> Anhang anzeigen 398110
> 
> 
> Kenne natürlich dein Handy nicht, aber mit dem seitlichen Knöpfen habe ich auch öfters Probleme.


Grad nachgesehen, das Feature hat mein LG auch, wusste ich nicht , habe es aber nun schon mit den Tasten hinbekommen. Daher kann ich nun ein paar historische Aufnahmen von vor 2 Jahren an verschiedenen Stellen des Sees zur Winterzeit präsentieren. Maximale Wurfentfernung ca. 35-40 m. Für die es nicht kennen, links beginnt die Messung und nach rechts immer näher Richtung Ufer.













Der Hammer ist das letzte Bild





Wer aber glaubt, er muss nur in die Fischschwärme werfen und fängt, hat weit gefehlt, meistens glänzen diese Fische mit Desinteresse oder Winterstarre. Zum Glück gibt es oft aktive Fische näher am Ufer, die sich fangen lassen.  In den wärmeren Jahreszeiten verteilen sich die Fische wieder ganz anders.


----------



## Raven87

Ukel schrieb:


> Grad nachgesehen, das Feature hat mein LG auch, wusste ich nicht , habe es aber nun schon mit den Tasten hinbekommen. Daher kann ich nun ein paar historische Aufnahmen von vor 2 Jahren an verschiedenen Stellen des Sees zur Winterzeit präsentieren. Maximale Wurfentfernung ca. 35-40 m. Für die es nicht kennen, links beginnt die Messung und nach rechts immer näher Richtung Ufer.
> Anhang anzeigen 398111
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398114
> Anhang anzeigen 398115
> 
> 
> Der Hammer ist das letzte Bild
> Anhang anzeigen 398116
> 
> 
> Wer aber glaubt, er muss nur in die Fischschwärme werfen und fängt, hat weit gefehlt, meistens glänzen diese Fische mit Desinteresse oder Winterstarre. Zum Glück gibt es oft aktive Fische näher am Ufer, die sich fangen lassen.  In den wärmeren Jahreszeiten verteilen sich die Fische wieder ganz anders.


Wow. Ein Deeper steht noch ganz oben auf der Einkaufsliste.
wie sind eie Zahlen ca. zu werten? Ist dadurch die Länge angegeben?


----------



## Hecht100+

Du solltest evtl. die Ortsangabe mit der Bildbearbeitung löschen oder abschneiden, bevor euer Gewässer demnächst überlaufen ist.


----------



## Hecht100+

Raven87 schrieb:


> wie sind eie Zahlen ca. zu werten? Ist dadurch die Länge angegeben?


Zahlen ist die Tiefe des Fisches.


----------



## Ukel

Raven87 schrieb:


> Wow. Ein Deeper steht noch ganz oben auf der Einkaufsliste.
> wie sind eie Zahlen ca. zu werten? Ist dadurch die Länge angegeben?


Die Zahlen geben die Tiefe an, in der dir Fische stehen. Die Größe der Fische wird durch die Größe der Fischsymbole wiedergegeben, lässt aber keine genaue Angabe zu. Soviel ich weiß, wird eigentlich die Größe der Schwimmblase erfasst, die dann automatisch auf die Fischgröße umgerechnet wird.
Oder weiß es jemand besser? Du vielleicht Hecht100+ ?


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du solltest evtl. die Ortsangabe mit der Bildbearbeitung löschen oder abschneiden, bevor euer Gewässer demnächst überlaufen ist.


Wir wollen doch euer Geld für die Gastkarten und Schwarzangler werden eh vor Ort mit Beton an den Füßen versenkt


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich weiß es auch nur so wie du es geschrieben hast. Ob das so stimmt, es wurde öfters so beschrieben. Man kann das Fischsymbol aber auch ausschalten, dann hat man die gewohnte Sichel auf dem Bildschirm. Für das Auge habe ich aber auch auf Fischsymbol gestellt.


----------



## Slappy

Fettes Petri Tobias85 zu diesem Prachtstück   
Hoffentlich klappt es in Zukunft öfter mal mit solchen Größen


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Tobias85 zum schönen Döbel. Und das mit selbstgebauter Pose, top. Und vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Ukel schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch euer Geld für die Gastkarten und Schwarzangler werden eh vor Ort mit Beton an den Füßen versenkt



Wollen mal nicht hoffen, daß die Fischsymbole=Schwimmblasen von den versenkten Schwarzanglern stammen, die vielleicht noch etwas Luft/Gas im Body haben...


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Am meisten hat mich gefreut, dass ich nach drei Jahren rumprobieren an diesem Bach nun endlich mal einen 'besseren' Döbel fangen konnte.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> stilecht gefangen mit der Centerpin und der *ersten selbstgebauten Avonpose.*


Das ist garantiert kein Zufall: Die selbstgebaute Pose hat das gewisse Quäntchen Mana gebracht, das zuvor gefehlt hat!
Ein fettes Petri zu dem makellosen Fisch und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Test der Selbstbaupose


----------



## Skott

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mein Tag war - besonders. Besonders schön um genau zu sein.
> ​​Leider hab ich es komplett versäumt, unterwegs ein paar Fotos vom Bach zu machen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398089
> 
> ​


Tobias85 , es wäre schön, wenn du das mit dem Bild von deinem Bach bei Gelegenheit mal nachholen könntest!  
PETRI zu dem schönen Döbel und sehr  schön in Szene gesetzt, fast schon ein Kalenderbild...


----------



## Astacus74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich wollte sie schon rausziehen und flacher stellen, da war die Antenne plötzlich ganz weg. Mein Verdacht bestätigte sich: Nach einem leichten Anhieb zog da etwas an der Schnur, aber dieses mal zog es richtig. Die halbe Matchrute bog sich Richtung Wasser, das war also kein Fisch vom dort üblichen Format. Der vorsichtige Drill dauerte nicht lange und im Kescher lag am Ende ein wunderschöner Döbel. Mit 42cm kein Riese, aber doch mein Zweitgrößter bisher (nach 45cm und vor 33cm), mein Größter aus diesem Bach und dazu noch stilecht gefangen mit der Centerpin und der ersten selbstgebauten Avonpose. Anglerherz, was willst du mehr?


So muß das sein ein dickes Petri Heil deine Ausdauer und Biss wurden belohnt wirst sehen danach sollte es besser laufen wenn der Knoten
erstmal geplatzt ist.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Für die Hakenlöser, Posen etc. wollte ich mich dann nach einer einfachen Federmappe umsehen. Und dann stand ich vor dem Regal und fand SIE!


Scheint als hättest du einen Lauf viel Spaß mit deiner Federmappe und Danke für den Bericht.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dieses wunderschöne Produkt einer peinlichen Verwechslung, muss ich zur Diskussion nochmal rauskramen.
> 
> Anscheinend eine Rotgüster


Danach sieht sie aus Kopf/Flossefarbe Rotauge Körper Güster so was passiert im eifer des Gefehtes schon mal.



Ukel schrieb:


> Wer aber glaubt, er muss nur in die Fischschwärme werfen und fängt, hat weit gefehlt, meistens glänzen diese Fische mit Desinteresse oder Winterstarre. Zum Glück gibt es oft aktive Fische näher am Ufer, die sich fangen lassen. In den wärmeren Jahreszeiten verteilen sich die Fische wieder ganz anders.


Wissen wo der Fisch ist hilft, bringt ihn aber noch lange nicht zu Anbiss das ist manchmal nervtötend z.B. Bist am Forellenteich die Biester
schwimmen dir vor der Nase du hälst den besten Köder vor die Nase der Forelle und was macht das Biest streift den Köder und schwimmt
dran vorbei.... also sehen und wissen wo ist noch längst nicht alles.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Liebe Ükelbrüder, aus den verschiedensten Gründen war ich in letzter Zeit nicht hier aber jetzt wieder!
Die wetterbedingt sehr kurzen Angelausflüge der letzten zwei, drei Wochen waren ernüchternd, selbst der Harald vom Sägewerk könnte die Fänge an einer Hand abzählen...

Andere sind da deutlich erfolgreicher, ein herzliches Petri allen Döbel- und Bastardfängern! 
Unterdessen hoffe ich auf etwas besseres Wetter, heute ist es so schlimm, dass selbst die Karpfenleute Angst haben müssen, ihre 4oz Montage in den nächstbesten Baum geweht zu bekommen. Dazu Regen und kalt...


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero sehr schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen. Ist echt lange her. Freue mich wieder auf deine Berichte. Bei uns ist heute auch nur Hagel und Sturm aber bald….


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, aus den verschiedensten Gründen war ich in letzter Zeit nicht hier aber jetzt wieder!
> Die wetterbedingt sehr kurzen Angelausflüge der letzten zwei, drei Wochen waren ernüchternd, selbst der Harald vom Sägewerk könnte die Fänge an einer Hand abzählen...
> 
> Andere sind da deutlich erfolgreicher, ein herzliches Petri allen Döbel- und Bastardfängern!
> Unterdessen hoffe ich auf etwas besseres Wetter, heute ist es so schlimm, dass selbst die Karpfenleute Angst haben müssen, ihre 4oz Montage in den nächstbesten Baum geweht zu bekommen. Dazu Regen und kalt...


Unser Juwelendieb (wunderbare Namensgebung einst von Minimax ) ist zurück. Aber das mit den Juwelen solltest Du doch nur auf Fischlis beziehen! 
Egal, sei es drum, schön das Du wieder draußen, äh..., da bist! 
dawurzelsepp fehlt auch noch immer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Liebe Ükelbrüder, aus den verschiedensten Gründen war ich in letzter Zeit nicht hier aber jetzt wieder!
> Die wetterbedingt sehr kurzen Angelausflüge der letzten zwei, drei Wochen waren ernüchternd, selbst der Harald vom Sägewerk könnte die Fänge an einer Hand abzählen...
> 
> Andere sind da deutlich erfolgreicher, ein herzliches Petri allen Döbel- und Bastardfängern!
> Unterdessen hoffe ich auf etwas besseres Wetter, heute ist es so schlimm, dass selbst die Karpfenleute Angst haben müssen, ihre 4oz Montage in den nächstbesten Baum geweht zu bekommen. Dazu Regen und kalt...



Mensch  Mescalero ! Du machst Sachen.
Was bin ich froh von dir zu lesen.
Ich befürchtete echt schon das Volk der Apachen hätte einen weiteren, seiner größen Söhne, zu Manitu geschickt....

Willkommen zurück!


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> aber jetzt wieder!


Willkommen zurück...


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero , es ist schön wieder von dir zu lesen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
allen gesundheitlich angeschlagenen wünsche ich gute Besserung.
Denn wagemutigen, die sich aufgerafft haben an diesem grauenhaften Wochenende rauszugehen ein 3faches Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## keinangelprofi

Petri an alle! War dieses Wochenende auch unterwegs bei garstigem Wind und habe versucht ein vorzeigbares Aitel zu fangen. Das habe ich leider nicht geschafft, aber erfolglos war der Ausflug auch nicht. Es gab eine recht stattliche  Brachse mit Laichausschlag





Einen leicht lädierten Aland




Und ein paar mittlere Rotaugen





Den Maladen gute Besserung!


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Ich bin wieder zurück, von einem Notgedrungen sehr kurzen Angelausflug: Bei starkem Wind und wirklich ätzend kaltem Regen waren meine Hände bereits nach dem Füttern und Montieren kalt.  Hochwassergeplagtes Flüsschen hatte erneut an Wasser und Strömung zugelegt, Temperatur konnte ich wg. Krampffingern nicht messen.




Nach einer Stunde war ich dann schön nassgeregnet und durchgefroren, und die Handschuhe so durchgeweicht, daß ich nur noch notdürftig mein nasses Gerade zusammenpacken konnte und fliehen musste.

Was sehr schade war denn sie haben heute erstaunlich gut gebissen, so dass ich mein Versprechen an unsere kranken Ükel halten kann, und Genesungsdöbel melden darf:

Der ist für Familie Slappy und besonders Mrs. Slappy , gute Besserung nach Slappyville!





Dieser hier, ein alter Bekannter, wie die 'Knastträne' auf der Wange verrät, ist für Stippi68 Und den aufopferungsvollen Pfleger Tricast , beste Genesungswünsche ins Bremische!





Und dieser magere kleine Bursche ist für mich selbst, damit wieder Gefühl in meine verkrümmten tauben Finger zurückkehrt.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Schade, dass ich zusammenpacken musste, da wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen, das hätte ein echter mike-drop-Tag werden können.

Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde war ich dann schön nassgeregnet und durchgefroren, und die Handschuhe so durchgeweicht, daß ich nur noch notdürftig mein nasses Gerade zusammenpacken konnte und fliehen musste.


Oh Mann - das ist ja mal so richtig ungemütlich und heldenhaft.. .
Die Macht ist stark in dir..


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Ich bin wieder zurück, von einem Notgedrungen sehr kurzen Angelausflug: Bei starkem Wind und wirklich ätzend kaltem Regen waren meine Hände bereits nach dem Füttern und Montieren kalt.  Hochwassergeplagtes Flüsschen hatte erneut an Wasser und Strömung zugelegt, Temperatur konnte ich wg. Krampffingern nicht messen.
> Anhang anzeigen 398161
> 
> Nach einer Stunde war ich dann schön nassgeregnet und durchgefroren, und die Handschuhe so durchgeweicht, daß ich nur noch notdürftig mein nasses Gerade zusammenpacken konnte und fliehen musste.
> 
> Was sehr schade war denn sie haben heute erstaunlich gut gebissen, so dass ich mein Versprechen an unsere kranken Ükel halten kann, und Genesungsdöbel melden darf:
> 
> Der ist für Familie Slappy und besonders Mrs. Slappy , gute Besserung nach Slappyville!
> Anhang anzeigen 398163
> 
> 
> Dieser hier, ein alter Bekannter, wie die 'Knastträne' auf der Wange verrät, ist für Stippi68 Und den aufopferungsvollen Pfleger Tricast , beste Genesungswünsche ins Bremische!
> Anhang anzeigen 398165
> 
> 
> Und dieser magere kleine Bursche ist für mich selbst, damit wieder Gefühl in meine verkrümmten tauben Finger zurückkehrt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398166
> 
> 
> Schade, dass ich zusammenpacken musste, da wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen, das hätte ein echter mike-drop-Tag werden können.
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Uih Minimax , so langsam wirst du mir unheimlich und ich bekomme fast Angst vor dir, du Ükel-Rambo   
Ne, war nur Spaß, ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir und verbeuge mich tief, alle Achtung, alla bonheur!!!!!    
Jetzt wird es höchste Zeit für ein warmes Bad (Dusche), trockene Klamotten, einen lüdden Whisky und eine wärmende Umarmung der Missus, ersatzweise ein heißes Süppchen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Uih @Minimax ....... du Ükel-Rambo



Ja ein harter Hund isser schon.
Mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen im oder am eiskalten Wasser, das Opfer mit starrem Blick fixiert und dann zielsicher zu Boden gebracht.....

Petri Heil Minimax !






Ein Petri natürlich auch keinangelprofi und allen die sonst noch draußen waren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Chapeau auch von mir lieber Minimax. Ich bin schwer beeindruckt, nicht nur wegen der tollen Johnnies, sondern über Deine Selbstdisziplin, sich bei so einem Wetter an den Fluss zu begeben. Wie gesagt: Chapeau!


----------



## Minimax

Hahaha, danke für Euren Zuspruch, liebe Jungs. Aber es ist, fürchte ich, die pure, kindliche Unvernunft die mich -und eigentlich uns alle- bei solch unwirtlichen Bedingungen ans Wasser treibt. 
Laue Abende, sanfte Brisen, Sonnenschein und Vogelgezwitscher waren in den letzten Monaten ja überall in unseren verschiedenen Revieren eher selten (und werdens noch einige Zeit bleiben) und dennoch sind jede Woche immer einige Unentwegte Ükels am Wasser, bei Wind und Wetter. Ich denke, da sind wir alle gleich.


----------



## Minimax

Ahoi Mescalero Schön das Du wieder Da bist, willkommen zurück!
Und Petri zu dem schönen Fischartenreigen keinangelprofi, es muss ja auch nicht immer Döbel sein. Gutes Zeichen, wenn wieder mehrere Spezies Appetit kriegen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> dawurzelsepp fehlt auch noch immer.


Werter rustaweli  es freud mich sehr das du an mich gedacht hast und das schätze ich sehr. Eine Schaffenspause mit Zeit zum Nachdenken...naja du weist schon.... gepaart mit viel Arbeit in der Werkstatt haben viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Auch startet in kürze wider das neue Gartenjahr mit Aussaat etc. und da will ich heuer wider ein Paar Chillis anpflanzen. Die Charapaitas sind seit letzter Woche schon in der Erde und diese Woche folgen noch evtl Habanero oder Jalapeno....es geht also langsam wider los.

Jason 
Auch dir einen Danke aus dem Posenbau zurück, ich war nicht ganz untätig und hab mir eine kleine Palette aus 10 Federkielen gleicher Größe, Farbe und unterschiedlichen Spitzen gefertigt...nichts besonderes also. Aus Sektkorken sind ebenfalls ein paar Hechtposen entstanden die ich im Herbst gut gebrauchen konnte. Ansonsten liegen noch einige "halbfertige" Modelle rum die ich irgendwann mal fertig mache....sollte meine Box doch mal leer werden.

Dace 
Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Ükel, es freut mich wirklich sehr wie du uns hier an deine Erfahrungen teilhaben lässt. 
Das Buch die ersten 10 Jahre hab ich schon einige male durchgelesen und bin stolz es in meiner kleinen Bibliothek zu haben. Leider kann ich was das Döbel Angeln angeht von der Größe nicht mit anderen Flüßen mithalten aber doch ist es immer eine schöne Zeit diesem Fisch zu fangen. Mein Augenmerk des letzten Jahres lag da bei mir eher auf den Frauennerfling und Rotaugen. Ersterer ist ein ausgesprochen schöner Fisch und würde sicher auch in euer Fangbuch passen. Das Laichkleid der Milchner ist zumindest einmalig und mit nichts zu vergleichen, richtig schöne Fische. Auch die Nase oder wie man bei uns sagt Essling wäre sicher auch einmal etwas für euch. Wenn im Sommer das Wasser schön klar ist und die Nasen beim abfressen der Steinplatten schön im Wasser blinken schhlägt das Herz eines Flußanglers höher. Nichtzuvergessen wenn Fische wie Döbel, Frauennerfling, Nase und Barbe in einem Schwarm zusammenstehen und der Blick einem ein lächeln zaubert. Das sind Momente am Wasser die man so nicht bezahlt bekommt und man sich immer gern erinnert.

Allen Fängern der letzten Tage geomas Minimax Dace  nochmal ein herzliches Petri zu diesen Fischen und allen anderen bleibts gesund.


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> bei mir eher auf den Frauennerfling und Rotaugen. Ersterer ist ein ausgesprochen schöner Fisch und würde sicher auch in euer Fangbuch passen. Das Laichkleid der Milchner ist zumindest einmalig und mit nichts zu vergleichen, richtig schöne Fische. Auch die Nase oder wie man bei uns sagt Essling wäre sicher auch einmal etwas für euch. Wenn im Sommer das Wasser schön klar ist und die Nasen beim abfressen der Steinplatten schön im Wasser blinken schhlägt das Herz eines Flußanglers höher. Nichtzuvergessen wenn Fische wie Döbel, Frauennerfling, Nase und Barbe in einem Schwarm zusammenstehen und der Blick einem ein lächeln zaubert. Das sind Momente am Wasser die man so nicht bezahlt bekommt und man sich immer gern erinnert.


Bei derart bildhaften Berichten möchte ich ganz dringend ans Wasser...


----------



## Jason

Jetzt habe ich gut 1,5 Stunden den Ükel nachgelesen und ich bin echt erstaunt, wie sich das hier alles entwickelt hat. Unsere Neuzugänge Ti-it und Dace schreiben ebenfalls so tolle bebilderte Berichte, wie die meisten hier. Vielen Dank.

Ein besonderes Petri geht an Tobias85 . Ich gratuliere dir zu deinem Dickkopf, was mich besonders freut, das du ihn mit deiner selbstgebauten Pose zu Landgang überreden konntest. Das Bild hat was. 

Tricast , Stippi68 und Slappy , euch drei weiterhin alles gute für eure Gesundheit.

Mescalero , dawurzelsepp Schön von euch zu hören und gut zu wissen, das ihr wohlauf seid. Deine Hechtposen aus Kork würde ich mal gerne zu Gesicht bekommen, lieber Josef. Vielleicht inspirieren sie mich ja.

Minimax Petri zu deiner Döbelstrecke, du entpuppst dich hier als knallharter Angler. Kein Wetter kann dich davon abhalten, um an deinen Flüsschen auf Döbeljagt zu gehen.

Und zu guter Letzt noch ein Petri an den Rest des Ükels. Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliche Petris aus dem heute stürmischen Ländle kleinangelprofi und Minimax und danke für Eure Berichte! 
Schön das Du wieder eingekehrt bist dawurzelsepp ! Ja die Gartenarbeit. Hänge leicht dem Zeitplan hinterher, aber hole auf.


----------



## geomas

Willkommen zurück am Stammtisch und gut (so zwischen den Zeilen) zu lesen, daß Ihr offenbar wohlauf seid, Mescalero  und dawurzelsepp !

Ein herzliches Petri heil dem Döbelbändiger vom „aktiven Wetterdienst” und natürlich auch dem keinangelprofi . Den Laichausschlag möchte ich gerne den hier und da auftauchenden Frühlingsboten zuschlagen. Hoffentlich gibts keine Einwände.

Ich war heute Vormittag beruflich bedingt draußen und danach hunnertpro sicher in dem Entschluß, das Haus heute nicht mehr zu verlassen. Soviel zum Wetter hier.


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja die Gartenarbeit. Hänge leicht dem Zeitplan hinterher, aber hole auf.


Die Gartenarbeit interessiert mich noch nicht. Das Gras wächst noch nicht und alles ist gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

welcome back ihr Beiden Mescalero und dawurzelsepp. Freut mich sehr, dass auch ihr wieder im Ü-Boot seit.


----------



## Tricast

Langsam füllen sich wieder die Reihen und lange vermisste Ükelaner sind auch wieder aufgetaucht. Schön von Euch zu lesen und das es Euch gut geht.  Susanne kommt auch langsam wieder in Ordnung, aber so ein Bandscheibenvorfall braucht seine Zeit bis man es damit aushalten kann. Und solange Susanne nicht wieder auf dem Damm ist wird es wohl mit dem Angeln nichts werden. Aber es juckt schon gewaltig in den Fingern. Lieben Dank an Alle, die an uns gedacht haben und Grüße bestellten. Jedenfalls haben wir schon mal unsere Papiere abgeholt und wurden auch gleich auf den Besatz mit "Forellen" aufmerksam gemacht. Leider ist es eine weit verbreitete Unsitte die Teiche mit Regenbogenforellen zu besetzen aber die Mehrzahl der "Angler" legt wohl großen Wert darauf. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Gut zu hören, daß es Susanne langsam wieder besser geht, Heinz. 
Hoffentlich seid Ihr bald wieder draußen und perspektivisch auch zurück an den Teichen.
Schade um den fragwürdigen Besatz. Aber man kann eben nicht immer mitbestimmen.


----------



## Astacus74

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Petri an alle! War dieses Wochenende auch unterwegs bei garstigem Wind und habe versucht ein vorzeigbares Aitel zu fangen. Das habe ich leider nicht geschafft, aber erfolglos war der Ausflug auch nicht. Es gab eine recht stattliche Brachse mit Laichausschlag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einen leicht lädierten Aland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und ein paar mittlere Rotaugen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den Maladen gute Besserung!


Petri Heil zu deiner bunten Strecke, sind schön anzusehen und Danke für den Bericht.



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Ich bin wieder zurück, von einem Notgedrungen sehr kurzen Angelausflug: Bei starkem Wind und wirklich ätzend kaltem Regen waren meine Hände bereits nach dem Füttern und Montieren kalt. Hochwassergeplagtes Flüsschen hatte erneut an Wasser und Strömung zugelegt, Temperatur konnte ich wg. Krampffingern nicht messen.





Minimax schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde war ich dann schön nassgeregnet und durchgefroren, und die Handschuhe so durchgeweicht, daß ich nur noch notdürftig mein nasses Gerade zusammenpacken konnte und fliehen musste.


was sollte man sonst anders sagen und Petri Heil zu deinen Döbeln schön Fische toller Bericht vom strak
strömenden Fluß und dem blasenden Wind gepaart mit fast waagerechten Regen.
Kein wirklich gemütliches Angelwetter.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Macht ist stark in dir..


Besser kann man es nicht sagen

Mescalero , dawurzelsepp auch von mir unbekannterweiser Schön das ihr hier wieder hier seid



Jason schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich gut 1,5 Stunden den Ükel nachgelesen und ich bin echt erstaunt, wie sich das hier alles entwickelt hat.


Im Moment rennt der Ükel da kommt man kaum nach, ich hoffe ich vergesse/überlese hier niemanden



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Vormittag beruflich bedingt draußen und danach hunnertpro sicher in dem Entschluß, das Haus heute nicht mehr zu verlassen. Soviel zum Wetter hier.


Bei mir genausonicht mal die Dackel wollten raus... mußten aber doch man die können echt beleidigt sein.



Tricast schrieb:


> Und solange Susanne nicht wieder auf dem Damm ist wird es wohl mit dem Angeln nichts werden. Aber es juckt schon gewaltig in den Fingern. Lieben Dank an Alle, die an uns gedacht haben und Grüße bestellten. Jedenfalls haben wir schon mal unsere Papiere abgeholt und wurden auch gleich auf den Besatz mit "Forellen" aufmerksam gemacht. Leider ist es eine weit verbreitete Unsitte die Teiche mit Regenbogenforellen zu besetzen aber die Mehrzahl der "Angler" legt wohl großen Wert darauf.


Ich wünsche gute Besserung, auch allen anderen angeschlagenen, ja die lieben Forellen ein shöner Fisch aber bitte nur in 
Angelteichen aber das klappt leider nicht immer



Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Der ist für Familie @Slappy und besonders Mrs. @Slappy , gute Besserung nach Slappyville!


Vielen Dank für diesen aufmunternden Fisch   
Was für eine Aufopferung von dir dich dem Wind, Regen und Hochwasser zu stellen, ich ziehe meinen Hut   


Da ich bestimmt wieder etwas überlesen habe, bitte verzeiht es mir, noch ein herzliches Petri an alle die es heute versucht oder sogar geschafft haben    
Hier war Land unter. Selbst auf dem Sofa unter der Decke war es heute kalt. 
Morgen geht's wieder zum Test. Hoffentlich diesmal mit dem gewünschten Ergebnis.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+  und Ukel - aus reiner Neugier: welche Versionen der Deeper-Wurfsonare nutzt Ihr?


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Was für eine Aufopferung von dir dich dem Wind, Regen und Hochwasser zu stellen, ich ziehe meinen Hut


Nicht war?
Ich bin immernoch total beeindruckt von diesem in der Wildniß im Regensturm hockenden Minimax 
Echt der Hammer!


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> Morgen geht's wieder zum Test. Hoffentlich diesmal mit dem gewünschten Ergebnis.


Ich drück dir die Daumen, das der Spuck überstanden ist.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher Dankeschön für das Kompliment aber zuviel der Ehre. Es war ja kein wirklicher katastrophen Schauerregen, sondern einfach ein gründlicher Zermürbungsregen. Und eigentlich bin ich ja in meiner tulip-talg-isolierten Thermokombi* relativ sicher, die Hände und die durchnässt Handschuhe warens.
Es war einfach unvernünftig, ein hastiger Spontanentschluss, schlecht vorbereitet und nicht durchdacht. 
Es ist natürlich andererseits klar, das ausgerechnet bei so ner ballaballa Aktion die Johnnies gut aufgelegt und beisweillig sind- während bei den minutiös geplanten und gut vorbereiteten Ausflügen der letzten Monate entweder gar nichts lief oder mit Mühe und Not ein Fisch gelandet werden konnte.


* die ist aber nach diesem Winter nun wirklich reif für den Sondermüll. Die grüne Pelle reißt an allen Ecken und Enden, müffelt und macht überall Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Ich finde übrigens ganz toll wie dynamisch unser ükel zur Zeit ist, da gebe ich den Vorrednern recht, toll das Dace und Ti-it mit ihrer Erfahrung und tollen Berichten mit dabei sind, und schön das heute Mescalero und der liebe dawurzelsepp zurückgefunden haben. 
Ich wette, wenn das Wetter wirklich besser geworden ist, kommen wir mit dem Lesen überhaupt nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Hecht100+  und Ukel - aus reiner Neugier: welche Versionen der Deeper-Wurfsonare nutzt Ihr?


Deeper Smart, erste Version, kein Pro, 40 mtr Tiefe und 40 mtr Reichweite, funktionierte damals nur mit dem iPhone, geht heute auch mit anderen Handys.


----------



## rustaweli

Angelt Ihr noch oder deepert Ihr schon?
Im Ernst:
Zeichnet die App so auf daß ich alles daheim am PC auswerten und mir Karten erstellen kann? Oder läuft das nur über Handy in Echtzeit? Ist die Fischerkennung und Struktur gut lesbar?
Funktioniert sowas auch in strömenden Flüssen?

Ganz wichtig - kann ich Haken befestigen? Nicht das ein Räuber den Deeper noch mit nem Topwater verwechselt.
Eine fischige Neuauflage von "Die Reise ins Ich" möchte ich gern umgehen.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero und dawurzelsepp, schön, dass Ihr wieder mit an Board seid.  Und Tricast, weiterhin gute Besserung an deine Gattin, Bandscheibe ist wirklich fies. Immerhin hat sie so einen fürsorglichen Mann.

Danke für die zahlreichen Petris! Hatte ein wenig Angst, dass mein ausführlicher Bericht ein wenig zu lang war, aber anscheinend konnte ich ja doch vielen eine Freude damit machen, euch am meinen Abenteuern teilhaben zu lassen. 
Gibts für das grob durchs Madensieb geriebene Weißbrot eigentlich einen gesonderten Begriff? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich es gerne 'rubbed bread' einführen, um es vom normalerweise wesentlich feineren liquidised bread abzugrenzen.

geomas, die Dose Dinsmores und die kleine Box sind so leicht, da mache ich mir um die Posen keine Sorgen. Zumal der Inhalt der Mappe weder zusammengepresst ist, noch so locker, dass er hin und her rutscht. Wuemmehunter, solche Sbirolino-Mappen aus der Forellenabteilung hatte ich mir online auch schon angeschaut. Für Waggler, empfindliche Driftbeater und Boloposen kann ich mir das auch gut vorstellen, fürs ganz leichte Gepäck mit nur einer Handvoll kleiner, eher robuster Posen waren mir die Modelle aber tatsächlich zu groß. Welches Modell hast du denn genau?

Skott: Bei Gelegenheit werd ich Bilder von dem Abschnitt nachliefern, versprochen. Dafür muss dann allerdings auch das Licht passen wenn ich da bin, um die Stimmung passend rüberzubringen, also etwas Geduld.

Ukel: Wenn Du so ein paar Bäche im Hinterkopf hast, dann schau sie dir doch einfach mal an. Allein zu entdecken, wie viele potentielle Spots es an einem vermeintlich strukturarmen Bach doch gibt fand ich schon mega spannend. Der mir neue Abschnitt war nur etwa 700m lang und ich hab jetzt schon genug Ideen, um dort anglerisch ne ganze Woche lang experimentieren zu können.

keinangelprofi, herzliches Petri zum Friedfisch-Potpourri. Und Minimax: Wahnsinn, bei dem Wasserstand wäre ich wahrscheinlich auf der Stelle frustriert umgekehrt. Aber dein mutiger, selbstloser Einsatz und deine Adaptionsfähigkeit wurden ja belohnt, in sofern alles richtig gemacht. Auch dir ein herzliches Petri!​


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Morgen zusammen. Ich nutze auch einen Deeper in der Version pro+2. Hintergrund für den Kauf war mein Umzug ins Wendland  und mein neues Hauptgewässer, die Elbe. Dort darf ich knapp 20 Stromkilometer mit 187 Buhnen befischen. Gerade bei der Buhnenangelei spielen die Tiefe sowie die Position von Kanten in den Buhnenfeldern eine relevante Rolle. Nun lassen sich besonders flache Buhnenfelder via Google Maps schnell lokalisieren, aber wenn keine flachen Sandbänke zu sehen sind, muss gelotet respektive gedeepert werden. Bei den Aufzeichnungen bin ich dann aber doch wieder Oldschool. Von attraktiven Buhnenfeldern werden Skizzen mit allen relevanten Informationen angefertigt. In kleinere Flüssen nutze ich meine Expresslotrute und im Sommer die Füße zum Loten und Tasten. Auch hier werden natürlich Skizzen von besonders spannenden Swims angefertigt.


----------



## Ukel

Bei mir ist es auch der Deeper pro+


----------



## Ukel

Mittlerweile bin ich vorsichtig bei der Interpretation der Ergebnisse und Übertragung auf das Angeln. Schön sind natürlich die Anzeigen und die Fische, die zu sehen sind, allerdings, wie beschrieben, sind zumindest in diesem See, die Fische in den großen Schwärmen nicht immer die beißwilligsten im Winter. So auch Samstag, wo ich mit der Schwingspitze sicherlich 10-20 m entfernt von den üblichen Schwarmbereichen war, mit der Kopfrute sogar 30 m entfernt und näher am Ufer die meisten Bisse kamen. Bei der Erkundung von Gewässerstrukturen bietet der Deeper natürlich viele Möglichkeiten an, dafür ist er schon toll.
Bei Vereinsangeln haben manche von uns schon 1-2 Tage vorher mit dem Deeper erkundet, wo die Fische sind, weit draußen oder am Ufer, und ihre Taktik danach ausgerichtet. Was war? Zum Teil auf die Nase gefallen, weil die Fische wieder machten, was sie wollten


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli 
Der Deeper kann bestimmt viel mehr als ich nutze. Im Fluß habe ich ihn noch nicht getestet, ansonsten mache ich es auch wie Wuemmehunter es schreibt, zum Loten nehmen und dann schriftlich fixieren. Wahrscheinlich kann man das auch bei den Scans irgendwie eingeben, aber das ist mir zu kompliziert. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Das sind 3 Aufnahmen aus dem gleichen Gewässer, da steht dann zu  Bild zwei Angelplätze bei den 3 Bäumen,, sanft ansteigen, 
Zu Bild 3 Kante in 3,5 mtr vom Ufer entfernt. 
Und man sollte nicht unbedingt vor dem Fischen messen, wenn da 100 gr. aufs Wasser klatschen steht da kein Fisch mehr. Sanft mit einer länger Rute (Stellfischrute) einsetzen geht natürlich 
Und die Reichweite von 40 bis 50 Meter bei dem ersten Modell, also bei ca 30 Metern ist Schluß mit Empfang.


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei Bild 3, hier wurde der Deeper am Ufer eingesetzt und dann bis unter die Spitze der Stellfischrute gezogen, normal ist ein Scanbild andersrum aufgebaut.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke Euch!
Ist ja schon eine interessante Spielerei. Für mich weniger zum Suchen plus Befischen. Aber für Kartografierung der Gewässer sowie die Standplätze und Wanderungen der Fische über das Jahr kennenlernen u beobachten. Bleiben nur die Fragen nach Strömung und was die Teile wirklich alles können.
Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli: Ich habe mich mit den ganzen Funktionslitäten noch nicht wirklich vertraut gemacht und nutze die Kugel fast nur zum loten. Es liefert aber auch die jeweilige Wassertemperatur. Bist Du online, werden außerdem alle anderen Wetterdaten für den Ort sowie die Mondphasen angezeigt. Da ich alles für meine Jahrbücher dokumentiere sind das für mich sinnvolle Features.


----------



## Hecht100+

Was man z. B. auch sehen kann ist wie schnell oder langsam sinken die Maden zu Boden. Mit der Schleuder um den Deeper geschossen kann man dann in Echtzeit sehen, wie die Fische immer tiefer wandern.


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> rustaweli: Ich habe mich mit den ganzen Funktionslitäten noch nicht wirklich vertraut gemacht und nutze die Kugel fast nur zum loten. Es liefert aber auch die jeweilige Wassertemperatur. Bist Du online, werden außerdem alle anderen Wetterdaten für den Ort sowie die Mondphasen angezeigt. Da ich alles für meine Jahrbücher dokumentiere sind das für mich sinnvolle Features.


Danke! 
Wie funktioniert so ein Deeper bei Dir in der Strömung? Kann man die Daten auch später am PC auswerten, sprich, zeichnet und speichert die Handyapp die Bilder ab und läßt eine Übertragung auf andere Geräte zu?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

in der Strömung klappt das ganz wunderbar! Ich setze die Kugel direkt am Buhneenkopf ein und lasse sie bei geöffneten Rollenbügel mit der Strömung abtreiben. So habe ich beide Hände frei, um Notizen zur Tiefe und Grundbeschaffenheit in meine Skizze einzutragen. 
Screenshots mache ich nicht, können aber gemacht und übertragen werden.


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp 

Vielen Dank für deinen freundlichen Beitrag und schön, dass dir unser Buch gefällt.

Ich finde es immer sehr achtbar, wenn Angler schätzend über Fischarten reden, die sonst nicht in der Gunst oder der Achtung des Angelns stehen. Das sagt was über die Haltung gegenüber der Kreatur aus. 

Nasen habe ich eine - warum auch immer - in der Ems gefangen. Aber die Gewässer sind immer sauberer geworden, vielleicht kann man hier bei uns in Zukunft oder vielleicht schon jetzt welche fangen. Die Barbe hat sich auch prächtig entwickelt.

Was ich/wir gut gefangen haben, sind Russnasen/Zährten in der Weser, da waren schöne Exemplare dabei.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## geomas

Sehr interessant, die Deeper-Sonar*-Diskussion!






Ich habe früher auf der Ostsee öfters mit „Fischfindern”/Grafikecholoten herumgespielt, an die waren aber meist sehr durchschnittliche Geber angeschlossen.
Hier im Fluß nebenan gibt es etliche mir unerklärliche UW-Hindernisse, möglicherweise frühere Spundwände oder ähnliche Sachen. So etwas und auch die Tiefenlinien in einigen Tongruben/Kieskuhlen würde ich mir gerne auf nem Echolot ansehen.





*) „deeper” - Vorsicht! - aufpassen beim Adresse-Eintippen in den Browser


----------



## Ukel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wie funktioniert so ein Deeper bei Dir in der Strömung? Kann man die Daten auch später am PC auswerten, sprich, zeichnet und speichert die Handyapp die Bilder ab und läßt eine Übertragung auf andere Geräte zu?


In der App werden die Daten gespeichert, in der Datenhistorie kannst du sie wieder abrufen. Übertragung auf andere Geräte kann ich dir nicht sagen. Es gibt wohl auch eine Daten-Cloud der Nutzer, wo viele Gewässer abrufbar sind, habe mich aber bisher nicht näher damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ist denn die Fischanzeige bei Deeper und Co. wirklich so zuverlässig?
Ein Kollege hat damit Probleme.
Mich persönlich interessieren nur Fische, die Struktur kann ich doch auch mit der Lotrute herausfinden.
Und wer sagt mir, dass die Fische immer in Strukturen stehen.


----------



## rustaweli

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> die Struktur kann ich doch auch mit der Lotrute herausfinden.
> Und wer sagt mir, dass die Fische immer in Strukturen stehen.


Lotrute stelle ich mir flächendeckend zeitaufwändiger vor, vor allem große Flächen, fast nen ganzen See, Kanäle, Flüsse. Natürlich werden Fische nicht immer genau dort stehen, aber über einen langen Zeitraum lernt man vielleicht mehr über Zugrouten, Routen zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten, beliebte Plätze etc.. 
Denke ich zumindest, hab ja aber selber keins.


----------



## rustaweli

Ukel schrieb:


> In der App werden die Daten gespeichert, in der Datenhistorie kannst du sie wieder abrufen. Übertragung auf andere Geräte kann ich dir nicht sagen. Es gibt wohl auch eine Daten-Cloud der Nutzer, wo viele Gewässer abrufbar sind, habe mich aber bisher nicht näher damit beschäftigt.


Danke! Gut zu wissen das die Daten gespeichert und auch später abrufbar sind, ohne ständige Screenshots. Strömung geht auch... ach Ükels...


----------



## geomas

Interessant fände ich die Möglichkeit, eben tatsächlich so etwas wie Tiefen- und auch Hinderniskarten erstellen zu können. 
Einige Angelstellen, an denen ich oft Hänger hatte oder zu oft aufgescheuerte Schnur, würde ich mir zu gerne mit Hilfe eines Grafikecholotes ansehen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Interessant fände ich die Möglichkeit, eben tatsächlich so etwas wie Tiefen- und auch Hinderniskarten erstellen zu können.
> Einige Angelstellen, an denen ich oft Hänger hatte oder zu oft aufgescheuerte Schnur, würde ich mir zu gerne mit Hilfe eines Grafikecholotes ansehen.


Oder auch das. Man scheint wirklich viel über seine Gewässer lernen zu können auf wahrscheinlich noch sehr spaßige Art. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem günstigeren Smart Starter gegenüber dem Pro Modellen?


----------



## Dace

Das A und O des erfolgreichen Angelns - Gewässerstruktur ermitteln.

Für mich ist auch die Struktur und Tiefe interessanter, weniger die Anzeige, ob da Fische stehen.

Ich habe einen der ersten Deeper hier noch im Einsatz, aber nur für Einsätze in Ufernähe (nicht beim Angeln) oder montiert an ein Boot beim Angeln aus dem Boot heraus. Hat immer verlässlich funktioniert, keine Probleme damit gehabt - außer der Akku war auf einmal leer …

Ansonsten verwenden ich noch ein altes "Ei" mit einem MiniMonitor von Humminbird, den man auf die Rute klemmen kann -Steinzeitgerät - aber effektiv. In 5 Minuten habe ich an meinen Angelplatz in einem Radius von 30 Metern Bodenstruktur, Tiefe und sogar noch Fischmeldungen erhalten. Das "Ei" wiegt nur ein Bruchteil von dem Deeper, macht nicht mehr "platsch" auf das Wasser als eine Pose.

Ich habe noch dieses Foto eingefügt, hatte ich vergessen:






Und auch die gute alte, aber mit modernen Hilfsmitteln ausgestattete Lotrute, kommt selbstverständlich zum Einsatz. Da ist wenigsten nicht plötzlich der Akku oder die Batterie leer …

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Ukel

geomas schrieb:


> Interessant fände ich die Möglichkeit, eben tatsächlich so etwas wie Tiefen- und auch Hinderniskarten erstellen zu können.
> Einige Angelstellen, an denen ich oft Hänger hatte oder zu oft aufgescheuerte Schnur, würde ich mir zu gerne mit Hilfe eines Grafikecholotes ansehen.


Auch das funktioniert in Verbindung mit GPS-Daten, habe ich aber auch noch nicht gemacht und benötige ich eigentlich nicht.
Natürlich kann man fast alles auf der HP von Deeper nachlesen, aber das diskutieren hier macht mehr Spaß


----------



## Tobias85

So ein einfacher Deeper wäre schon ganz nett, den würde ich gerne mal im Bach an der einen oder anderen Stelle treiben lassen. Weniger wegen der Struktur, die ist mir an den bisher befischten Stellen gut bekannt. Aber zu sehen, wo sich wie viele Fische tummeln, das fänd ich sehr interessant.

Hab eben eine längere Regenpause (sogar die Sonne schien aus vollen Stücken) genutzt und war kurz am Hausbach. Derzeit rauscht ein ordentliches Hochwasser durch und ich wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen, mich liebevoll um den Damm aus Wasserpest und Stöckern zu kümmern. Hat sich erledigt, Mutter Natur hat dafür gesorgt, dass der Bach wieder durchgängig ist - genau passend zum Aufstieg der Hasel in die Nebenflüsse und Bäche.

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass auch dieses mal der Sturm wieder ein paar Opfer am Bach gefordert hat, fast alles Erlen. Auch die noch stehenden, teils wirklich stattlichen Erlen, sehen zum großen Teil ziemlich tot aus, da bröckelt in den Kronen überall schon das Holz. Habt ihr sowas auch schonmal beobachtet? Den anderen Bäumen (viel Ahorn und Buchen) scheint es dort gut zu gehen, da schießt schon der Saft in die Knospen.


----------



## Racklinger

Mein Altwasser mit einem Deeper zu vermessen habe ich mir schon oft gewünscht, das normale ausloten, naja....ist irgendwie nicht so meins Mal klappt einigermaßen, dann wieder gar nicht. Aber einen anzuschaffen konnte ich mich bis jetzt nicht überwinden.

Dafür gibt es jetzt im neuen Jahr wieder neues Tackler auszuprobieren, zum einen eine Daiwa Legalis 3000, da hatte ich Glück bei einer Adventsverlosung. Die ist jetzt bespult mit 0,13 geflochtener und wurde gepaart mit der Browning Black Magic LF (vergessen ein Foto zu machen, Schande über mich)
Zum anderen habe ich vor 2 Wochen eine neue Lesertest Rolle in die Hände bekommen, eine AXXA Ares Feeder 




Die werden ich an die Ninja x 3,60  schrauben und zum Method-Feedern nutzen. Bin echt gespannt wie sich beide Rollen schlagen, vom Handling her gefallen mir beide gut, obwohl die Legalis sich schon etwas filigraner und wertiger anfühlt.
Dann werde ich mir noch eine neue Rute für die Donau zulegen, mal sehen was mein Angelladen zu bieten hat. Irgendwas mit 3,90 m und 150 g Wurfgewicht. Wie ich mich kenne wird es eine Daiwa, obwohl ich mir auch mal die cormoran gf Pro begrabbeln werden. Ich weiss da schlagen manche die Hände über den Kopf zusammen, aber die zwei Tests die ich mir durchgelesen habe waren gar nicht soooo übel. Aber mal gucken.
Dafür werde ich mich von zwei Ruten und einer Rolle trennen. Die Tica Flash bekommt mein Vater, der hats mit Frontbremsen nicht so und mir gefällt der Schnurklipp nicht. Meine bisherige Donau-Rute, die Black Magic in 4,20 WG 80 g muss auch weichen, hat einfach zu wenig Wurfgewicht, mehr als 60 gr. Körbe gehen da halt nicht. Und die zweite Rute ist meine zweckentfremdete Jig-Spinnrute von Daiwa, die steht in Moment einfach rum und wird nicht genutzt. 
Mal schauen ob ich da noch Abnehmer finde. 
Jetzt hoffe ich noch, dass das Wetter sich ein wenig beruhigt, muss mal wieder ans Wasser und kriege schon langsam Entzugserscheinungen.


----------



## Racklinger

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So ein einfacher Deeper wäre schon ganz nett, den würde ich gerne mal im Bach an der einen oder anderen Stelle treiben lassen. Weniger wegen der Struktur, die ist mir an den bisher befischten Stellen gut bekannt. Aber zu sehen, wo sich wie viele Fische tummeln, das fänd ich sehr interessant.
> 
> Hab eben eine längere Regenpause (sogar die Sonne schien aus vollen Stücken) genutzt und war kurz am Hausbach. Derzeit rauscht ein ordentliches Hochwasser durch und ich wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen, mich liebevoll um den Damm aus Wasserpest und Stöckern zu kümmern. Hat sich erledigt, Mutter Natur hat dafür gesorgt, dass der Bach wieder durchgängig ist - genau passend zum Aufstieg der Hasel in die Nebenflüsse und Bäche.
> 
> Aufgefallen ist mir, dass auch dieses mal der Sturm wieder ein paar Opfer am Bach gefordert hat, fast alles Erlen. Auch die noch stehenden, teils wirklich stattlichen Erlen, sehen zum großen Teil ziemlich tot aus, da bröckelt in den Kronen überall schon das Holz. Habt ihr sowas auch schonmal beobachtet? Den anderen Bäumen (viel Ahorn und Buchen) scheint es dort gut zu gehen, da schießt schon der Saft in die Knospen.


Erlen leiden seit ein paar Jahren ziemlich unter einer Pilzkrankheit, würde da drauf tippen.


----------



## Ukel

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So ein einfacher Deeper wäre schon ganz nett, den würde ich gerne mal im Bach an der einen oder anderen Stelle treiben lassen. Weniger wegen der Struktur, die ist mir an den bisher befischten Stellen gut bekannt. Aber zu sehen, wo sich wie viele Fische tummeln, das fänd ich sehr interessant.
> 
> Hab eben eine längere Regenpause (sogar die Sonne schien aus vollen Stücken) genutzt und war kurz am Hausbach. Derzeit rauscht ein ordentliches Hochwasser durch und ich wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen, mich liebevoll um den Damm aus Wasserpest und Stöckern zu kümmern. Hat sich erledigt, Mutter Natur hat dafür gesorgt, dass der Bach wieder durchgängig ist - genau passend zum Aufstieg der Hasel in die Nebenflüsse und Bäche.
> 
> Aufgefallen ist mir, dass auch dieses mal der Sturm wieder ein paar Opfer am Bach gefordert hat, fast alles Erlen. Auch die noch stehenden, teils wirklich stattlichen Erlen, sehen zum großen Teil ziemlich tot aus, da bröckelt in den Kronen überall schon das Holz. Habt ihr sowas auch schonmal beobachtet? Den anderen Bäumen (viel Ahorn und Buchen) scheint es dort gut zu gehen, da schießt schon der Saft in die Knospen.


Bei Tiefen unter 1 m gibt es ein paar Dinge zu beachten: 
1. die Messungen können unmöglich werden wegen der geringen Wassertiefe, hat wohl technische Gründe
2. der Abstrahlwinkel bestimmt, wie breit der erfasste Bereich ist, je tiefer, desto breiter. Daher kann bei geringen tiefen nur ein sehr schmaler Bereich unterhalb des Deeper erfasst werden, daher geht das Scannen schnell an den Fischen vorbei.

Erlen: seit einigen Jahren haben wir in Deutschland einen Pilz, der vor allem oder nur Erlen befällt und sie zum Absterben bringt. An einigen unserer Gewässer sind die meisten davon schon dahingerafft.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So ein einfacher Deeper wäre schon ganz nett, den würde ich gerne mal im Bach an der einen oder anderen Stelle treiben lassen.





Ukel schrieb:


> Bei Tiefen unter 1 m gibt es ein paar Dinge zu beachten:


Die alten haben 80 cm Mindesttiefe, die neuen gehen schon bei 50 cm Wassertiefe.


----------



## Tobias85

Das mit dem Erlenpilz ist aber alles andere als schön, das wird dann so einige meiner Gewässer ziemlich betreffen. 

Danke für die Hinweise zum Deeper im flachen Wasser. Die betreffende Stelle wäre um die 1,40m tief, das würde also schon funktionieren, aber preislich würde das derzeit eh nicht zur Debatte stehen. Andere Dinge haben da grade Vorrang.


----------



## Astacus74

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ist denn die Fischanzeige bei Deeper und Co. wirklich so zuverlässig?
> Ein Kollege hat damit Probleme.
> Mich persönlich interessieren nur Fische, die Struktur kann ich doch auch mit der Lotrute herausfinden.
> Und wer sagt mir, dass die Fische immer in Strukturen stehen.


Egal welches Echolot ich benutze die Fischanzeige ist für mich zweitrangig ich möchte wissen wie sieht es unter Wasser aus
habe ich Sand, Kies, Lehm oder Schlamm das ist für mich wichtiger.
Dann benutze ich ein Echolot vom Boot aus möglichst in Kombination mit einer Stocherstange da kann man dann ganz gut fühlen
mit was für einen Boden man es zu tun hat.

Bei mir gibt es in See viel Schlamm und Modder aber Stellenweise hat der Schlamm eine dünne feste Schicht oben drauf,
das siehste nicht so einfach aber mit der Stocherstange klappt es, hat schon den ein oder anderen Fisch gebracht.

Wenn ich weiß welche Struktur ich habe kann ich auch einschätzen wo sich die Fische aufhalten.
Was nützt es wenn ich weiß "ah da schwimmt der Dicke" das mach ja sein das er jetzt da ist aber später wo ist er dann???

Dann hast du die Plätze wo gefressen wird und dann die Einstände wo sich die Fisch zurückziehen, sprich Sommer oder Winter.

Sicher lassen sich Fische oder Schwärme mit einen Echolot finden gefangen sind sie dann aber noch lange nicht.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Bin eben vom Bach zurück, es sieht dort aus wie Kraut und Rüben. Der Wasserstand ist sicher 70-80cm über normal, klingt nicht viel, ist es bei einer Breite von 4 oder 5 Metern und einer max. Tiefe von gut einem Meter aber. Dazu eine reißende Strömung, alles voller Totholz und das Wasser völlig trüb.

So viel hat es eigentlich gar nicht geregnet....
Außerdem war es immer noch recht windig, wenn auch der Sturm von gestern vorbei ist. 

Da ich schon einmal da war, habe ich auch ein paar Swims angesteuert und einige Würfe riskiert aber erwartungsgemäß gab es keinen Kontakt. 

Ich plädiere ganz entschieden für 5 Grad mehr Temperatur!


----------



## Ukel

Der Deeper zeigt auch nicht an, welcher Art der Fisch ist. Man kann vielleicht Rückschlüsse halten, wenn ein Schwarm zu sehen ist, dann sind es wohl Weißfische, könnten aber auch Barsche sein. Und der große Einzelfisch? Du denkst, es ist ein Karpfen und bietest eine Kartoffel an, dabei ist es vielleicht ein Hecht, Zander oder Wels, und wenn der nicht grad seinen Veganertag hat, hast halt Pech. Und auch wenn der die Zuordnung Fischart-Köder passt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass er/sie/es beißt.


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die alten haben 80 cm Mindesttiefe, die neuen gehen schon bei 50 cm Wassertiefe.


Ich hatte bisher immer Probleme bei geringen Wassertiefen, keine Fischanzeigen, obwohl ich sicher war, dass da welche sein müssten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Also bei mir im Gartentisch hat es geklappt. Sind dann aber sehr schnell aus dem Sendekegel raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Wir eindeutig zu 100% als Aland ausgegeben, ist es aber nicht. Nach Rücksprache mit dem LFV-Westfalen ist das - wie wir auch meinen - eine Kreuzung aus Rapfen und Aland - ein R-Aland wie wir sagen - ein Hybride.


Vom Kopf und der Maulspalte her ist das deutlich ein Rapfen, also typ-mehrheitlich.
Es ist schon interessant und immer wieder überraschend am Wasser, wenn man solche variierenden Formen sowie Mischlinge fängt!
Solche wirklich biologisch nachgewiesenen Mischlinge stellen die Einordnung des Aspius aspius in Frage; ich bin schon länger wegen dem eigentlich "Großmaul-Aland" für den Leuciscus aspius.
Interessant ist die Köderfrage , wurde der gezeigte Fisch als Friedfisch gefangen?

Auf die Färbung kann man an sich nicht viel geben, man sieht ja hier mit unseren von weit her verteilten Fangbildern von blaß bis extrem bunt alles vertreten!


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich hatte mal nen "Rapfen" mit Schleierschwanz im Aquarium - das war ein richtig schöner Fisch.


----------



## Dace

@ Nordlichtangler



> wurde der gezeigte Fisch als Friedfisch gefangen?



Aber selbstverständlich, ganz normal mit Käse am Haken!

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Tobias85

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ich bin schon länger wegen dem eigentlich "Großmaul-Aland" für den Leuciscus aspius.


Leuciscus aspius


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also bei mir im *Gartentisch* hat es geklappt.


Hm, interessanter Ansatz


----------



## Hecht100+

Ukel schrieb:


> Hm, interessanter Ansatz


Ja, im Aquarium hatte es vorher nicht geklappt, das war zu flach. Außer, man hat den Deeper mit der Hand schräg festgehalten, dann hat man da ein Signal bekommen. Aber die kleinen Aquarium - Fische waren dann nicht drauf, ob sie dann zu klein waren, wer weiß.


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, im Aquarium hatte es vorher nicht geklappt, das war zu flach. Außer, man hat den Deeper mit der Hand schräg festgehalten, dann hat man da ein Signal bekommen. Aber die kleinen Aquarium - Fische waren dann nicht drauf, ob sie dann zu klein waren, wer weiß.


Aquarium, Waschbecken, Gartenteich habe ich auch alles probiert, es ging aber erst am See


----------



## Raven87

So die Rolle läuft wieder flüssig. Habe jetzt  aber keine Rute dafür…
Ich denke die Rolle würde sich ganz gut an eine neue (noch zu kaufende) Ultralight Feeder machen


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, die Shimano X1 Finesse Feeder z.B.!


----------



## Raven87

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, die Shimano X1 Finesse Feeder z.B.!


Ja auch da bin ich etwas speziell… Da die Heavy Feeder von MS Range ist, muss die Ultralight auch MS Range sein


----------



## Hecht100+

Raven87 schrieb:


> So die Rolle läuft wieder flüssig.


Aber ein wenig Fett hast du deiner Rolle schon noch gegönnt. Nicht das du sie nur mit WD40 geschmiert hast.?


----------



## Raven87

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber ein wenig Fett hast du deiner Rolle schon noch gegönnt. Nicht das du sie nur mit WD40 geschmiert hast.?



Nein Fett war noch ausreichend vorhanden merkwürdigerweise. Und die Viskosität passte auch noch. Ich habe die Beweglichen Teile etwas mit dem guten Ballistol geölt. Das hat schon gereicht. Es knirschte auch nichts, sodass WD40 zum reinigen überflüssig war.
Also ja, ich weiss, wie man das Zeug einsetzt ;-)


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber ein wenig Fett hast du deiner Rolle schon noch gegönnt. Nicht das du sie nur mit WD40 geschmiert hast.?


Oh ja, die sieht noch sehr trocken aus. Man sagt ja, trockne Mühlen mahlen gut, aber in dem Fall.....!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Raven87 schrieb:


> Nein Fett war noch ausreichend vorhanden


Dann überfette ich meine Rollen total. Mir erscheint es etwas wenig, wenn sie aber rund läuft, dann soll es passen.


----------



## Raven87

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann überfette ich meine Rollen total. Mir erscheint es etwas wenig, wenn sie aber rund läuft, dann soll es passen.



Hmmm, also auch bei neuen Teilen ist immer nur etwas Fett dran. Das fliegt sonst alles nur im Gehäuse rum. Es reicht ja, wenn die beweglichen Teile leicht überdeckt sind. Das Öl kriecht auch in alle Ritzen.
Früher hatte ich immer Silikonöl verwendet, das hält aber so lange wie der Geschmack vom Kaugummistiel des BumBum-Eis. Und jetzt erzählt mir nicht, dass ihr das nicht kennt :-D


----------



## Raven87

Jason schrieb:


> Oh ja, die sieht noch sehr trocken aus. Man sagt ja, trockne Mühlen mahlen gut, aber in dem Fall.....!
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hmmm also am Getriebe oben ist ein ordentlicher Klumpen Fett dran. Es macht halt keinen Sinn alles mit Fett voll zu pressen


----------



## Jason

Bum-Bum Eis. Das gab es immer bei uns im Schwimmbad. Da hab ich aus dem Kaugummi blasen unter Wasser gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Raven87 schrieb:


> Hmmm also am Getriebe oben ist ein ordentlicher Klumpen Fett dran. Es macht halt keinen Sinn alles mit Fett voll zu pressen


Gut geschmiert, ist gut gefahren, So hat es immer mein Vater gesagt, er war Baumaschienenschlosser. Aber zu viel ist auch nicht gut, da hast du natürlich Recht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Allround-Angler

Nochmal zum Wurfecholot:
Christopher Paschmanns hat mal gesagt: "Nicht Strukturen suchen, sondern Fische."
Ich will wissen, wo die Fische wann stehen, dann kann ich sinnvoll agieren, insbesondere die Fressplätze sind hoch interessant.
Was nützt mir die Struktur wenn:
1. Es gar keine Strukturen gibt, z. B. Baggersee oder Kanal?
2. Es umgekehrt so viele Strukturen gibt, dass fast das ganze Gewässer nur aus Hotspots zu bestehen scheint?
3. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen scheinbar gute Strukturen, z. B. ein Unterwasserberg oder eine Einmündung bei uns im Fluß, kaum Fische bringt?

Natürlich sind Strukturen schon wichtig und können gewisse Anhaltspunkte liefern, aber die Standorte, Winterquartiere, Fressplätze der Fische sind meiner Meinung nach doch viel wichtiger.
Und zur Fischart: Erstens kann man schon gewisse Rückschlüsse ziehen bei einem guten Echolot und zweitens kann man auch Zusatzinfos herrannehmen, wie Wassertiefe, Strömung, etc. und dittens sind an guten Hotspots eh fast alle Fische unterwegs.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich letztes Jahr nicht über hundert Rollen gefettet hätte, würde ich sagen, du hast bestimmt recht. Aber so erscheint es mir trotzdem etwas wenig. 
Und das neue Rollen aus Kostengründen ab Werk nur eine Minimalfettung bekommen, sollte hinlänglich bekannt sein. 
Wie schon geschrieben, wenn sie gut läuft ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Raven87

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich letztes Jahr nicht über hundert Rollen gefettet hätte, würde ich sagen, du hast bestimmt recht. Aber so erscheint es mir trotzdem etwas wenig.
> Und das neue Rollen aus Kostengründen ab Werk nur eine Minimalfettung bekommen, sollte hinlänglich bekannt sein.
> Wie schon geschrieben, wenn sie gut läuft ist doch alles in Ordnung.


Ja so viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich, so habe ich es mal gelernt. Die Zahnräder und Kugellager werden auch gar nicht gefettet. Kugellager nur geölt, Fett wäre hier kontraproduktiv. Die Teile, welche gefettet werden müssen sieht man auf meinem Bild nicht. Fett an den Achsen wo Reibung entsteht.

Edit: Neue Teile war jetzt nicht nur auf Angelrollen bezogen. Beim Auto und Motorrad schmiert man auch nicht alles voll, da es da auch eher kontraproduktiv ist, weil Schmutz haften bleibt und unter Umständen ins Lager getrieben wird


----------



## yukonjack

Jason schrieb:


> Bum-Bum Eis. Das gab es immer bei uns im Schwimmbad. Da hab ich aus dem Kaugummi *blasen* unter Wasser gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da haben wir wiedr das schöne Wort mit "b"


----------



## Jason

Raven87 schrieb:


> Fett an den Achsen wo Reibung entsteht.


Da, wo Reibung entsteht, sollte Fett aufgetragen werden und was sich dreht kommt Oel hin. Ein Kugellager würde ich aber niemals ölen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Raven87

Jason schrieb:


> Da, wo Reibung entsteht, sollte Fett aufgetragen werden und was sich dreht kommt Oel hin. Ein Kugellager würde ich aber niemals ölen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hmmm, schau am besten nochmal nach. Beim fetten muss man ganz genau drauf achten welches Fett man nimmt und das Fett selber bringt schon einen Widerstand in das Lager ein. Daher tendiere ich im Zweifel immer zu Öl und öle gelegentlich nach.
Was ist die Begründung, für das Nicht-Ölen?

Edit: meines Wissens nach gibt es beim Fett den Vorteil der Haltbarkeit, also die vom Fett. Dagegen spricht jedoch die höhere Viskosität und daraus resultierend auch ein höherer Reibungskoeffizient. Und gerade den will ich ja klein halten


----------



## daci7

Vorteil ist mMn auch vor allem das Abdichten der Lager gegen Schmutz und evtl Wasser.


----------



## Raven87

daci7 schrieb:


> Vorteil ist mMn auch vor allem das Abdichten der Lager gegen Schmutz und evtl Wasser.


Ja genau, an die Schrauben kommt auch bei mir Fett dran


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Sache mit der Schmierung ist einfach:
Zuwenig schadet sehr, zuviel dagegen nicht, bis auf höchstens erstmal zäheren Lauf.

Macht  die Rolle ein paar g schwerer.
Bei teurem Fett ist es natürlich blöde teuer mit einer Tube oder mehr pro Rolle. Was man nach ein paar Jahren alles wieder rauskratzen muss.

Bei Schmierfett Gut&Günstig ist es quasi wurscht, kann man satt reinhauen und es hilft gegen vorschnelle Verdrängung von den Gleitstellen, läuft bei Erwärmung auch wieder etwas zurück.
Wenn du sogar alles richtig voll machst, kommt kein Wasser Staub etc. mehr rein.
Je wichtiger je unwetteriger, staubiger und salzlastiger man unterwegs ist.

Mit einer richtigen fließenden Fettumwälzung hielte die Rolle wohl aus Sicht eines Menschenlebens ewig.
Habe ich mit Fließfett bei einer gemacht, nur leider ist die Rolle dafür nicht wirklich komplett dicht genug (Seitenlager) um einen Pumpdruck zu halten, auch wenn ich einige Löcher wie RLS Schalter und Flutluken geschlossen habe.


----------



## Raven87

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Schmierung ist einfach:
> Zuwenig schadet sehr, zuviel dagegen nicht, bis auf höchstens erstmal zäheren Lauf.
> 
> Macht  die Rolle ein paar g schwerer.
> Bei teurem Fett ist es natürlich blöde teuer mit einer Tube oder mehr pro Rolle. Was man nach ein paar Jahren alles wieder rauskratzen muss.
> 
> Bei Schmierfett Gut&Günstig ist es quasi wurscht, kann man satt reinhauen und es hilft gegen vorschnelle Verdrängung von den Gleitstellen.
> Wenn du sogar alles richtig voll machst, kommt kein Wasser Staub etc. mehr rein.
> Je wichtiger je unwetteriger, staubiger und salzlastiger man unterwegs ist.
> 
> Mit einer richtigen fließenden Fettumwälzung hielte die Rolle wohl aus Sicht eines Menschenlebens ewig.
> Habe ich mit Fließfett bei einer gemacht, nur leider ist die Rolle dafür nicht wirklich komplett dicht genug (Seitenlager) um einen Pumpdruck zu halten, auch wenn ich einige Löcher wie RLS Schalter und Flutluken geschlossen habe.


Ich würde bei der Rolle auch nicht alle Öffnungen zu bekommen, dafür ist sie “falsch“ bzw. zu günstig konstruiert. Der Hebel für Vorwärts und Rückwärts hat eine riesen Aussparung und auch unten am Widerstand für den Freilauf komme ich nicht dran. Für die Schrauben nehme ich einfache Vaseline, da der hydrophobe Effekt mir da reicht und es ja keine Gleitreibung erzeugen muss. 
Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht so der Freund von viel hilft viel


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das Ansinnen mit viel oder wenig Fett intus kann man leicht zerteilen:
Bist du ein Viel- oder Wenig-Wartungsmensch?

Wenn du sparsam schmierst, musst du öfter wieder ran.
Wer jährlich jede seiner benutzten Rolle aufmacht und das nachschmieren oder bedarfsweise vorher durchputzen schafft,
 dann kein Thema, dazu passt das bestens!

Das schaffe ich aber nicht bei meiner Vielzahl, von daher muss die eingebrachte Schmierung länger durchhalten.
Ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit sogar mit Festschmierungen experimentieren, um die Einsatzphase ohne Wartung zu verlängern.


----------



## Raven87

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Ansinnen mit viel oder wenigFett intus kann man leicht zerlegen:
> Bist du ein Viel- oder Wenig-Wartungsmensch?
> 
> Wenn du sparsam schmierst, musst du öfter wieder ran.
> Wer jährlich jede seiner benutzten Rolle aufmacht und das nachschmieren oder bedarfsweise vorher durchputzen schafft,
> dann kein Thema, dazu passt das bestens!
> 
> Das schaffe ich aber nicht bei meiner Vielzahl, von daher muss die eingebrachte Schmierung länger durchhalten.
> Ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit sogar mit Festschmierungen experimentieren, um die Einsatzphase ohne Wartung zu verlängern.


Ja so häufig komme ich gar nicht los, dass ich jährlich mit Öl schmieren müsste. Es reicht bei mir, wenn ich alle zwei Jahre öle. Beim Fett darf man halt nicht irgendetwas nehmen, mit dem Richtigem geht es aber natürlich auch. Ich habe bei Öl einfach ein besseres Gefühl


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Was ist die Begründung, für das Nicht-Ölen?


Oel geht - Fett bleibt.. .
Meine Lösung für Alles..





Man kann aber auch sehr gut Marinefett nehmen.


----------



## Minimax

Am Ende des Tages ist es ja so, daß jeder für die Instandhaltung seines Tackles selbst verantwortlich ist.
Ich beispielsweise schwöre auf eine ausreichende Menge von Zahnpasta und Bitumen.


----------



## Astacus74

Heute hatte sich ein kleines Fenster geöffnet (2 Stunden) bin dann mal wieder an die Jeetzel in der Stadt, leider immer noch 
erhöhter Wasserstand, dafür war aber die Sonne draußen und ich habe die ersten zarten wärmenden Strahlen genossen.

Leider wurde der Wind immer frischer die Bisserkennung an den Pickerruten noch schlechter....

Auf Tauwurm war bis auf einmal Wurm klauen nichts und am Madenbünel gab es ein paar Bisse und Madenklau 
(ohne sichtbare Zupfer) die Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwandeln.

Also mal einmal wieder geschneidert dafür aber die Sonne genossen.  





für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis... nach einem Regen kann man doch das Wasser ausschöpfen naja muß jeder selbst Wissen





die neuen Spitzen leider ohne deutliche Aktion und mit Wind...





Fertiges Vorfach mit 10er Haken und ein paar Maden, 3 mal wurde der blank gemacht



Gruß Frank


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oel geht - Fett bleibt.. .
> Meine Lösung für Alles..
> Anhang anzeigen 398277
> 
> 
> Man kann aber auch sehr gut Marinefett nehmen.


Ja so ist es. Habe die Rolle gerade nochmal aufgeschraubt und da wo ab Werk Fett dran war, ist es auch jetzt noch. Es hat sich zwar zum Großteil in die umliegenden Teile gedrückt, also da wo es nicht hin soll, aber auch da wo es sein soll war noch ausreichend. Rolle lag ewig im Keller und wurde vor 20 Jahren gut benutzt. 












Schön, dass du es ans Wasser geschafft hast Frank! Schade, dass es keinen Fisch gegeben hat, aber das Wetter war ja super!


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Heute hatte sich ein kleines Fenster geöffnet (2 Stunden) bin dann mal wieder an die Jeetzel in der Stadt, leider immer noch
> erhöhter Wasserstand, dafür war aber die Sonne draußen und ich habe die ersten zarten wärmenden Strahlen genossen.
> 
> Leider wurde der Wind immer frischer die Bisserkennung an den Pickerruten noch schlechter....
> 
> Auf Tauwurm war bis auf einmal Wurm klauen nichts und am Madenbünel gab es ein paar Bisse und Madenklau
> (ohne sichtbare Zupfer) die Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwandeln.
> 
> Also mal einmal wieder geschneidert dafür aber die Sonne genossen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398281
> 
> für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis... nach einem Regen kann man doch das Wasser ausschöpfen naja muß jeder selbst Wissen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398282
> 
> die neuen Spitzen leider ohne deutliche Aktion und mit Wind...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398283
> 
> Fertiges Vorfach mit 10er Haken und ein paar Maden, 3 mal wurde der blank gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Aber schön dass Du es endlich mal an Deinen Fluss geschafft hast, nach dem dir in letzter Zeit immer ein Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen wurde. Vielen Dank für den Schönen Bericht und die Bilder,
hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Beweglichen Teile etwas mit dem guten Ballistol


Ballistol gehört nicht an Angelrollen - zumindest dann nicht, wenn irgendwelche Messingteile verbaut sind!
Ballistol ist dazu entwickelt Tombakrückstände zu lösen, deshalb löst es auch Messing.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> nach dem dir in letzter Zeit immer ein Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen wurde.


Eigentlich wollte ich ja morgen los aber ein Blick nach draußen und auf die Uhr das paßt also los.
Naja der nächste Knüppel 

"Sie müssen die Kleine testen lassen, wir hatten letzte Woche einen Coronafall hier in der Krippe,
haben wir erst heute erfahren. Frühstens Mittwoch und dann auch nur mit negativen Test darf sie wieder kommen"

Ja so schnell schließen sich die Fenster aber ich bin guter Dinge das sich Donnerstag/ Freitag was ergeben könnte.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ballistol gehört nicht an Angelrollen - zumindest dann nicht, wenn irgendwelche Messingteile verbaut sind!
> Ballistol ist dazu entwickelt Tombakrückstände zu lösen, deshalb löst es auch Messing.


Oh das wusste ich noch nicht. Gut, dass ich es nur am Museumsstück probiert habe und da auch nur am Günstigen 
Habe mir vorhin aber neues Feinmechanikeröl und feines Fließfett geholt. Ich finde mein Feinmechaniker-Öl gerade nicht und dabei bin ich doch so ordentlich… *kopfkratz*
Werde die Rolle mal als Versuchskanninchen nehmen und etwas experementieren. Habe vorhin bemerkt, dass das Lager an der Kurbel leicht ausgeschlagen ist. Da ist einfach zu viel Plastik verbaut. Hattte gerade mal bei der neuen Ultegra geschaut, wie die abgedichtet ist und musste leider feststellen dass die auch nicht besser abgedichtet ist. Schrauben sind nicht gefettet und Öffnungen ins Gehäuse gibt es auch 

Hecht100+ Jason Nordlichtangler
Ich hoffe, dass ich auch nicht besserwisserisch oder so rüber gekommen bin bei der ganzen Diskussion.
Ich habe gerade bei so feinen Lagern immer ein besseres Gefühl mit Öl, aufgrund der Viskosität. Klar ist aber auch, dass man damit häufiger ran muss. Was mir auch wichtig war, dass zu viel Fett oder Öl bei Benutzung einfach verdrängt wird. In dem Bereich wo das Schmiermittel gebraucht wird, stellt sich ein Dünner Schmierfilm ein, der bei stetiger Benutzung immer weiter ab nimmt. Das ist bei Öl schneller der Fall aber bei Fett halt irgendwann auch. Wollte ich nur noch sagen und jetzt höre ich auf mit der schmierigen Diskussion  

edit: bin immer noch zu blöd die Nicknames zu verlinken. Bitte schlaut mich mal auf bevor es peinlich wird


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Einfach @ und dann ohne Leerzeichen den nick anfügen, Raven87, dann läuft es wie geschmiert mit der Verlinkung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Raven87 schrieb:


> Was mir auch wichtig war, dass zu viel Fett oder Öl bei Benutzung einfach verdrängt wird. In dem Bereich wo das Schmiermittel gebraucht wird, stellt sich ein Dünner Schmierfilm ein, der bei stetiger Benutzung immer weiter ab nimmt.


Einer dazu noch , musste auch erstmal wieder den Schmierfluss und die Möglichkeiten rekapitulieren:
Es geht sogar mit einer automatischen Rückfettung, also einer Eigennachfettung, wenn man genug schmieriges wanderfähiges Schmiermittel in die Rolle einfüllt, so ca. halbvoll. (siehe rhinefisher's recht dünne Fließfetttube)
Weil, die Stationärrolle hängt nach unten, im Mittel etwa waagerecht oder leicht schräg nach oben, und wenn Schmiermittel weggedrückt wird, wandert es der Schwerkraft gemäß - nach unten.
Unten ist aber irgendwann alles angekommen, und alle da hinein ragenden Zahnräder greifen dann permanent in den Schmiersumpf, sofern der nicht fest wird.
Und schon können die "Zahnradpumpen" auch wieder was nach oben mitnehmen und hinauf befördern.
Besonders gut schnackelt das, je tiefer das Großrad und das Excenterhubrad unten in den Schmiersumpf ragen. Oder die Wormshaftwelle dort so richtig satt eingelegt ist.

Was mir dann prompt einfällt: Die Saubacken von Shimano haben bei den neuen G-Free Rollenbodies wohl auch deswegen den Wormshafttrieb und alles daran befindliche Zahnige nach oben verlagert, um dieser Nachschmierung zu entgehen. Denn damit wird dort nix mehr an diese empfindlichste Stelle für die Selbstbeschädigung hinauf transportiert


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es geht sogar mit einer automatischen Rückfettung, also einer Eigennachfettung, wenn man genug schmieriges wanderfähiges Schmiermittel in die Rolle einfüllt, so ca. halbvoll. (siehe rhinefisher's recht dünne Fließfetttube)


Hab ich früher auch so gemacht, aber mal ehrlich - das ist ne riesen Sauerei...
Nach einigen Jahren tritt das überall aus und stinkt - aber die Rollen halten natürlich ewig.
Ne ordentliche Portion Fließfett mit 00 Viskosität, vielleich ein halber Teelöffel, und gut isses für Jahre.


----------



## rustaweli

Jetzt sehe ich langsam klar - Ihr seid alle (liebenswerte) Nerds! Ernsthaft, ich zolle Euch tiefsten Respekt für all Euer Wissen. Altes Tackle, neues Tackle, Posen, Schnüre, Rollen, fetten ja nein dieses Fett da, das Öl dort. Posenbau, Rutenbau, Lacke, Ringeinlagen... Woher habt Ihr das? Geheimforen? Angelbücher können es nicht nur sein. Wahnsinn teilweise.
Zu Rollen, ich baute dereinst eine auseinander, seitdem haben Pins einen noch größeren Wert für mich. 
Jetzt an die Blank und Bau Spezis:
Wo bekommt man gute Blanks her? Suche eine bestimmte Rute. Eine Swinge, wie meine ABU, nur etwas stärker. Für Schleien, Satzer usw. nur für Seen. So bis 50/60 WG und für Schnurstärken um die 20,22, im Ausnahmefall mal 25. Fande und finde nix. Zweckentfremdung samt Umbau ist keine Option mehr für mich. Somit dachte ich an einen eventuellen Erstversuch im Eigenbau. Hab ein paar Shops gefunden, jedoch leider keinen passenden Blanks. Ein "englischer" hätte fast gepasst, jedoch etwas zu stark. Auch bei denen für Mefos wurde ich nicht fündig. Suche semi bis vollparabolisch, also englische Aktion, 10-11ft, um die 1,5 - max 2lbs. Finde nichts.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zu Rollen, ich baute dereinst eine auseinander, seitdem haben Pins einen noch größeren Wert für mich.


Bruder im Geiste...


----------



## Racklinger

Sooo liebe Ükels, jetzt muss ich mal wieder ein Thema hervorkramen, dass bestimmt schon mehrmals diskutiert wurde.... und zwar....Tadaaa   wo sind die Winterstandplätze der Fische im Fluss, in meinem Fall speziell die Donau (Staubereich). 
Ich meine allgemein heisst es ja die Fische suchen sich tiefe und ruhige Stellen aus (Gumpen, Kehrströmung etc.) Jetzt hab ich in einem Artikel gelesen dass man auch im Winter auf die flacheren Bereich gehen sollte, da sich dass Wasser dort schneller erwärmt, klingt auch irgendwie logisch. 
Mein Zwiespalt ist folgender: Ich habe eigentlich 2 verschiedene Angelbereiche, nämlich einmal ein Stück mit der Fahrrinne (Tiefe 5-8 Meter). Dann kommt eine Anlegestelle und danach folgt ein langer Bereich in dem langsam tiefer wird (ca 3m in 30-50 Meter Entfernung). Da sind aber auch gute sommerplätze, weil dort angelegte Fischlaichplätze sind, da dürfen auch keine Schiffe lang. 

Was sagt euer Bauchgefühl, eher in der Fahrrinne, im Bereich der Laichplätze oder vielleicht doch an der Anlegestelle?
Bin mal wieder überfordert bei der Platzwahl


----------



## Hecht100+

Racklinger Vom Gefühl her würde ich es im flacheren Teilstück versuchen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also ich, lieber Racklinger, würde dieses Dilemma zum Anlass nehmen, einfach mehrfach an den Fluss zu fahren, es mal hier und mal da auszuprobieren. Das ist durchaus ernst gemeint. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es den einen Winterstandplatz im Fluss gar nicht gibt. Bedingungen ändern sich gerade in großen Flüssen ständig, ein Plätzchen, das gestern noch Ruhe und vielleicht sogar etwas Nahrung für die Friedlichen bot, kann heute ein gefräßiger Waller für sich entdeckt haben. Dann ist es mit der Ruhe natürlich vorbei. Und was mehr oder weniger kuschelige Lehrbuch-Winterstandplätze angeht, muss ich mir hier an der Elbe auch eines Besseren belehren lassen. Von wegen, die Fische flüchten aus dem Hauptstrom, wo sie unnötig Energie vergeuden. Die Schwarzgefiederten mit ihren gelben Dolchschnäbeln sind schon den ganzen Winter im Hauptstrom unterwegs und kloppen sich die Bäuche voll.


----------



## Hecht100+

@


Ukel schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher immer Probleme bei geringen Wassertiefen, keine Fischanzeigen, obwohl ich sicher war, dass da welche sein müssten.


Ich habe ihn heute 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
morgen noch mal im Aquarium versenkt, wollte ich eigentlich gestern Abend schon machen, doch da war der Akku ziemlich leer.
Einstellung auf breiter Kegel, Aquarium ist von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum Grund 40 cm, durch schräghalten des Deepers zeigt er 70 cm Wassertiefe an.





Deeper oben links in der Ecke, Pflanzendecke wurde sehr deutlich dargestellt, die kleine Elritzen, Bitterlinge und Gründlinge leider überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Racklinger

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also ich, lieber Racklinger, würde dieses Dilemma zum Anlass nehmen, einfach mehrfach an den Fluss zu fahren, es mal hier und mal da auszuprobieren. Das ist durchaus ernst gemeint. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es den einen Winterstandplatz im Fluss gar nicht gibt. Bedingungen ändern sich gerade in großen Flüssen ständig, ein Plätzchen, das gestern noch Ruhe und vielleicht sogar etwas Nahrung für die Friedlichen bot, kann heute ein gefräßiger Waller für sich entdeckt haben. Dann ist es mit der Ruhe natürlich vorbei. Und was mehr oder weniger kuschelige Lehrbuch-Winterstandplätze angeht, muss ich mir hier an der Elbe auch eines Besseren belehren lassen. Von wegen, die Fische flüchten aus dem Hauptstrom, wo sie unnötig Energie vergeuden. Die Schwarzgefiederten mit ihren gelben Dolchschnäbeln sind schon den ganzen Winter im Hauptstrom unterwegs und kloppen sich die Bäuche voll.


Und dass mein lieber Wuemmehunter ist im Moment mein Hauptproblem "Zeit". Dass wird sich auch in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren nicht ändern, bis mein jüngerer aus dem gröbsten raus ist. 1 bis max. 2 mal in Monat, mehr geht halt nicht. Wenn die beiden dann selber zum Angeln wollen ändert sich dass (ich BETE dafür   ).
Die Größe der Donau (und die geradlinigkeit durch den Ausbau) ist ja für mich die größte Herausforderung, ich brauche einfach irgendeinen Anhaltspunkt und da würde es mir schon sehr helfen ob ich es bei der Fahrrinne in 6 m Tiefe oder beim ruhigen Teil in 3m Tiefe probieren sollte/könnte/müsste.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das sind natürlich nachvollziehbar. Ein Argument, das ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm habe, unsere sind aus dem Haus. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen schließe ich mich Hecht100+ an und würde im eher flachen versuchen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Betreff unseres Rollenfett-Beitrages, ich wollte ja erst nichts mehr dazu schreiben, aber die hohe Frequenz des Ükel-Thread haben mich doch zum Umdenken bewogen.


Wunderbares Bild, die korrekten Fettstellen befinden sich auf der Tellerradachse, die sich im Rollengehäuse in der Luft befinden.  Und die Zähne vom Tellerrad, die die gesamte Kraft auf den Rotor übertragen, werden für Fett als "Fehl am Platze " gekennzeichnet.


Ebenso beim Kegelrad, das die Kraft des Tellerrades aufnehmen muß, es ist auch hier als rot bezeichnet. 



Das kleine Kugellager, das die Welle des Tellerrades und damit auch die Aufnahme der Kurbel ist, sollte mit Fett geschlossen werden, wenn es ein offenes Lager ist, da hierdurch Wasser ins Gehäuse dringen kann. ( oranger Pfeil ). Ebenso das Lager auf der anderen Seite ( nicht sichtbar ). Fett an der Stelle mit dem blauen Pfeil ist überhaupt ohne Zweck, dafür sollte das Fett besser an dem kleinen Ritzel auf der Achse gegeben werden.




Außerdem sollten die Zähne von Tellerrad und Kegelrad gefettet sein wegen des Verschleißes. ( gelber Kreis )

Und was noch zusätzlich auffällt, die Achse wurde zum Entfernen des Tellerrades anscheinend nicht entfernt. Das heißt, das Tellerrad kann dann nur schräg mit dem Kugellager aus dem Gehäuse gezogen werden, da das untere Ritzel des Tellerrades beim geraden Zug nach oben nicht an der Achse der Rolle vorbei kommt. Bei Aluminiumgehäusen klemmt dann das Kugellager im Gehäuse fest, bei Kunststoffgehäusen erweitert man das Gehäuse und evtl. kann dann das Lager etwas Luft haben. Deshalb bei solchen Wartungen die Achse entfernen. Auch sollte unter dem Ritzen für den Spulenhub etwas Fett gegeben werden, da dieses Ritzel direkt auf dem Gehäuse aufliegt. Und zusätzlich das Lager unter dem Rotor nicht vergessen.


----------



## Ukel

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @
> 
> Ich habe ihn heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morgen noch mal im Aquarium versenkt, wollte ich eigentlich gestern Abend schon machen, doch da war der Akku ziemlich leer.
> Einstellung auf breiter Kegel, Aquarium ist von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum Grund 40 cm, durch schräghalten des Deepers zeigt er 70 cm Wassertiefe an.
> Anhang anzeigen 398305
> 
> 
> Deeper oben links in der Ecke, Pflanzendecke wurde sehr deutlich dargestellt, die kleine Elritzen, Bitterlinge und Gründlinge leider überhaupt nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398304


Deine Bilder haben mich veranlasst, es auch noch einmal zu probieren, auf den Trick mit Schräghalten war ich noch nicht gekommen. Aquarium ebenfalls etwa 40 cm tief, einmal einfache und einmal detaillierte Anzeige, schmaler Abstrahlwinkel. Die Berge des Bodens entstanden durch ungleichmäßiges Halten.Schon erstaunlich, wie die kleinen Neons und Keilfleckbarben erfasst werden. Im detaillierten Modus sind auch die Waserpflanzen zu erkennen.





Kurzzeitig hat es auch im Gartenteich mit der Erfassung der Goldfische funktioniert, aber nach ein paar Sekunden war's vorbei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man gute Blanks her? Suche eine bestimmte Rute. Eine Swinge, wie meine ABU, nur etwas stärker.
> Zweckentfremdung samt Umbau ist keine Option mehr für mich. Somit dachte ich an einen eventuellen Erstversuch im Eigenbau. Hab ein paar Shops gefunden, jedoch leider keinen passenden Blanks. Ein "englischer" hätte fast gepasst, jedoch etwas zu stark. Auch bei denen für Mefos wurde ich nicht fündig. Suche semi bis vollparabolisch, also englische Aktion, 10-11ft, um die 1,5 - max 2lbs. Finde nichts.


Das passt alles nicht richtig zusammen - weitere Erklärungen notwendig! 

Umbau willst du nicht machen, aber gleich einen weit aufwendigeren Neubau? 
Eben auch finanziell, einfache Blanks ab 100€ aufwärts, mit Anbauten usw. bist du sicher ü200€ p.Rutenexemplar, dazu noch erstmals etwa 500€ Werkbank, Werkzeuge, Kleinteile. Materialüberhang und Probierverschnitt.
Und da sind im Friedlichen eher viele & kleine Ringleins angesagt, die das Rutengefühl ausmachen, und das ist die öfter die Hölle zum wickeln.
ggü. Fertigruten von Shimano ab 40€ all inclusive. 

Swinge soll Schwingspitze-Gewindering sein? Bist du dir da sicher, dass du diese recht grobe Anzeigerversion mit dem unabwendbaren Spitzenringproblem brauchst, nicht mit dem Riesenangebot der leichten Feeder und Picker viel schneller und feiner landen kannst?


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man gute Blanks her? Suche eine bestimmte Rute. Eine Swinge, wie meine ABU, nur etwas stärker. Für Schleien, Satzer usw. nur für Seen. So bis 50/60 WG und für Schnurstärken um die 20,22, im Ausnahmefall mal 25. Fande und finde nix. Zweckentfremdung samt Umbau ist keine Option mehr für mich. Somit dachte ich an einen eventuellen Erstversuch im Eigenbau. Hab ein paar Shops gefunden, jedoch leider keinen passenden Blanks. Ein "englischer" hätte fast gepasst, jedoch etwas zu stark. Auch bei denen für Mefos wurde ich nicht fündig. Suche semi bis vollparabolisch, also englische Aktion, 10-11ft, um die 1,5 - max 2lbs. Finde nichts.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Umbau willst du nicht machen, aber gleich einen weit aufwendigeren Neubau?
> Eben auch finanziell, einfache Blanks ab 100€ aufwärts, mit Anbauten usw. bist du sicher ü200€ p.Rutenexemplar, dazu noch erstmals etwa 500€ Werkbank, Werkzeuge, Kleinteile. Materialüberhang und Probierverschnitt.
> Und da sind im Friedlichen eher viele & kleine Ringleins angesagt, die das Rutengefühl ausmachen, und das ist die öfter die Hölle zum wickeln.
> ggü. Fertigruten von Shimano ab 40€ all inclusive.
> 
> Swinge soll Schwingspitze-Gewindering sein? Bist du dir da sicher, dass du diese recht grobe Anzeigerversion mit dem unabwendbaren Spitzenringproblem brauchst, nicht mit dem Riesenangebot der leichten Feeder und Picker viel schneller und feiner landen kannst?



Ohne konkrete Tips zu Deinen @rustawelis Fragen hinsichtlich eines spezifischen  Blanks geben zu können (wobei 10ft 1,5lbs im Mefobereich durchaus zu finden sind, rein nominell zumindest), kann ich den Wunsch nach einer selbstgebauten Rute gut verstehen und möchte Dich ermutigen dem nachzugehen- es ist kein Hexenwerk, Geduld und Sorgfalt vorausgesetzt, und es macht Spass eine eigene Rute zu bauen und noch mehr damit zu angeln.

Nordlichtangler s Bedenken sind aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen und gerechtfertigt- dennoch würde ich die Hürden nicht gar so hoch sehen:
Eine Selbstbaurute ist immer 'teurer' als eine gekaufte, und die 200+ € sind realistisch. Die 500€ für Forschung und Werkzeug sind freilich zu hoch veranschlagt, für die erste Schnupperrute kommt man mit einem Fünftel dessen aus, schätze ich.

Der Hinweis auf einen günstigeren Umbau einer Stangenrute ist natürlich faktisch richtig, aber wenn die Motivation ist -und das glaube ich in diesem Fall- auch einmal eine eigene 'echte' selbstgebaute Rute zu haben, dann kann ein Umbau der rein ökonomisch/technisch begründet ist, natürlich nicht befriedigen. Vielleicht ist ein anderer Ort für konkrete Blank und Ringempfehlungen besser geeignet.

Den technischen (!) Problemen mit den Schraubspitzenring pflichte ich bei. Mehr noch ich gebe neben dem genannten Fixierungsproblem 2 weitere Punkte zu bedenken: 1. Das Gewinde ist empfindlich. Küsst das Gewinde einmal einen Baum, Brückenpfeiler oder Hindernis, sind die Chancen gut, dass es unbrauchbar wird. 2. Gewindespitzenringe gibt bzw. gab es nur in einer beschränkten Anzahl von Varianten hinsichtlich Ring×Tubendurchmesser. Es gibt ein ärgerliches Versorgungsproblem hinsichtlich dieser Ringe.

Dennoch, wie gesagt- wenns Das Herz will ist es eine tolle Sache dem nachzugehen. Natürlich wird man niemals 'the rod to end all rods' bauen, erst recht nicht am Anfang-Wie sollte man auch? Und ne mittelkräftige zweiteilige Rute mit einfachem Schieberollenhalter und nicht allzuviel RIngen ist doch ein guter Einstieg.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Dace

@ Nordlichtangler



> Das passt alles nicht richtig zusammen - weitere Erklärungen notwendig!



Dieser Aussage stimme ich noch zu, da passt einiges nicht zusammen, aber der Aussage, dass die Schwingspitze eine "recht grobe Anzeigerversion" ist, kann ich in keiner Weise folgen.

Ich habe diesen sensiblen Spitzen an den richtigen Ruten mit den richtigen Spitzen und entsprechender Rutenmontage als eine sehr sensible Angelmethode kennengelernt und große Angelerfolge erlebt. Ich wollte jahrelang mit nichts anderem an der Rutenspitze mehr angeln.

Das heute nur noch wenige Angler damit angeln und die Angebote zum Schwingspitzenangeln rar sind, ist sicher nicht der "recht groben Anzeigeversion" geschuldet.







Tight lines

Roland


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das passt alles nicht richtig zusammen - weitere Erklärungen notwendig!
> 
> Umbau willst du nicht machen, aber gleich einen weit aufwendigeren Neubau?
> Eben auch finanziell, einfache Blanks ab 100€ aufwärts, mit Anbauten usw. bist du sicher ü200€ p.Rutenexemplar, dazu noch erstmals etwa 500€ Werkbank, Werkzeuge, Kleinteile. Materialüberhang und Probierverschnitt.
> Und da sind im Friedlichen eher viele & kleine Ringleins angesagt, die das Rutengefühl ausmachen, und das ist die öfter die Hölle zum wickeln.
> ggü. Fertigruten von Shimano ab 40€ all inclusive.
> 
> Swinge soll Schwingspitze-Gewindering sein? Bist du dir da sicher, dass du diese recht grobe Anzeigerversion mit dem unabwendbaren Spitzenringproblem brauchst, nicht mit dem Riesenangebot der leichten Feeder und Picker viel schneller und feiner landen kannst?


Zum ersten ist da der Spaß an einer Swing im Einklang mit progressiver, parabolischer Aktion. Schnell ein Knicklicht dran geht auch. Weniger Widerstand beim Zuppeln als an der Feeder. Ohne Swing auch Pose oder Festblei möglich. Bei Feedern gefallen mir die Disharmonien nicht, mag bei MFs besser sein. Aber die weichen Spitzen und dann arbeitet schon ein Knüppel. Die kleinen Ringe bei Feedern. Möchte Floatmäßige. Gib mir ne schöne Rute, 3- 330, größere Ringe, absolut progressiv bis ins Handteil, dünner Blank, schöne Blankfarbe, sehr guter, durchgehender Kork, perfekt für Schleien u Satzer und ich denke über einen Ringtausch nach.
Alte Swings gibt es kaum und wenn dann arg teuer.
Zur Drehbank - Rutendrehbänke gibt es schon weit, weit günstiger. Zum Kapital - man kann alles nach und nach machen.
Zu allerletzt - möchte einfach mit Swing Natur, See, Schleien/Satzer und das bestimmte Gefühl genießen und zelebrieren. Nach Logik und Pragmatismus im Hobby fragen ist immer,...naja.


----------



## Tokka

Ich habe vor ca. 30 Jahren als junger Boy super gerne mit Swingtip geangelt. Allerdings nur auf Rotaugen, Brasse und Co. Das würde ich auch gerne mal wieder reaktivieren. Ich werde immer ganz hellhörig, wenn ihr darüber redet. Ausser der Sportex Multifeeder finde ich keine neue Rute mit Swingtip. Gibt es aktuell wirklich keine anderen Swingtip-Ruten?


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 30 Jahren als junger Boy super gerne mit Swingtip geangelt. Allerdings nur auf Rotaugen, Brasse und Co. Das würde ich auch gerne mal wieder reaktivieren. Ich werde immer ganz hellhörig, wenn ihr darüber redet. Ausser der Sportex Multifeeder finde ich keine neue Rute mit Swingtip. Gibt es aktuell wirklich keine anderen Swingtip-Ruten?


Askari beispielsweise hat gleich zwei Schwingspitzenruten im Programm, eine 'Classy Angler', und eine 'Kogha Viper Swingtip'


----------



## geomas

Tri-Cast hat eine teure Rute mit mehreren Spitzen-Optionen im Programm ( http://tri-castfishing.co.uk/rods/swing-tip-rods.php )
Es gibt noch eine „Multi-Rute” von Jenzi mit ebenfalls vielen Spitzen-Optionen. Diese „Artini” gibts oder gab es in vielen Ausführungen.

Askari wie von Minimax erwähnt hat ^ auch was.

Und es gibt immer wieder richtig tolle klassische Ruten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.
Ich habe irgendwas um 10-12 Swingtipruten und bis auf eine in den 90ern neu gekaufte Rute wurden alle gebraucht erworben.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 30 Jahren als junger Boy super gerne mit Swingtip geangelt. Allerdings nur auf Rotaugen, Brasse und Co. Das würde ich auch gerne mal wieder reaktivieren. Ich werde immer ganz hellhörig, wenn ihr darüber redet. Ausser der Sportex Multifeeder finde ich keine neue Rute mit Swingtip. Gibt es aktuell wirklich keine anderen Swingtip-Ruten?


Wenn du eine leichte Feeder oder Pickerrute haste, eine Spitze opfern, passend durchschneiden und mit einem Stück Gummischlauch wieder zusammensetzen.


----------



## Ukel

Die Swingtipp bietet auch meiner Meinung nach die feinste Bissanzeige und ich habe in letzter Zeit öfter erfolgreich damit gefangen. Angelkollegen, die sich das angesehen haben, wollen nun damit  auch (wieder) angeln. Es gab damit Fische, deren Biss an leichter Pickerrute wohl nicht zu verwerten gewesen wären.
Als Ruten dafür habe ich eine alte Silstar in 2,4 m, Multitipp, die ich aber nicht mehr nutze, sie ist mir zu kurz und mit Körbchen dran zu schwabbelig. Sie war eine Brückentechnologie, bis ich mir vor zwei Jahren die von Minimax erwähnte Askari Viper Swing zugelegt habe. Länge 3.0 m, Wurfgewicht dürfte bei 40-50 gr. liegen, parabolische Aktion, mir zwar auch noch zu wabbelig, aber mit ihrer Länge schon besser, besonders beim Anschlag. Wurfweite ist gut und gern 30-40 m zu schaffen, aber man sollte schon darauf achten, dass sich die Schnur nicht im die Swingtipp herumwickelt.
Ein oder zwei meiner Feederruten (stehen genügend im Keller herum) kämen sicherlich besser in Frage, wenn ich mir dort eine Swingtipp montieren würde, ist halt ein Prohjekt für die nächste Zeit.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli : Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann hatte Century Armalite einen Blank 1,5 lbs der interessant sein könnte. Vielleicht gibt es den ja noch. Sonst würde ich bei Tri-Cast schauen.


			Trilogy x4 Specialist Feeder Rods - Tri-Cast Fishing
		


Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Century Armalite MKII 11' 1.5lb Karpfen Angel/sehr guter Zustand  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Century Armalite MKII 11' 1.5lb Karpfen Angel/sehr guter Zustand in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Hier ist eine Rute in 1,5 lbs. 
Es gibt auch Armalite CPT Zander und auch als CPT Avon.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Nicht zu vergessen die Sportex Multipicker, die alte Version soll toll sein, haben glaube ich auch einige Wuemmehunter ? Gibt es aber wohl kaum noch aber es gibt mit der Rapid ein neues Modell. MMn gibt es aber die größte Vielfalt gebraucht auch für die verschiedensten Einsatzgebiete. Abu legerlite (extrem weich und fein) , Hardy Swingtip ( ich habe die Graphite, ist auch recht fein aber recht universell) Drennan ledgermaster, die ist deutlich stabiler, habe ich immer auf größere Distanz in der Ruhr erfolgreich eingesetzt. Ist mit 11,25 ft auch länger als üblich. Gerade die alten Ruten sind oft sehr harmonisch auf die Schwinge abgestimmt. Alles was ich an Umbau gebastelt habe war nie so harmonisch…


----------



## Tricast

Vielleicht hat Nordlichtangler ja eine Empfehlung aus der Abteilung Fliegenrutenblanks?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dace

Schön zu lesen, dass es viele "Bucklige" gibt. So nannte man die Schwingspitzenangler auf der Insel ...



> Schnell ein Knicklicht dran



Um das Anbringen eines Knicklichtes zu vermeiden, habe ich dann mit Möglichkeit des Kaufs von "Betalights" genutzt und eine so umgebaut, dass es in der Schwinge integriert ist (s.Foto in Beitrag 68661, obere Spitze) - leuchtet heute noch ... Ist übrigens eine Ultra Schwingspitze.

Auf der Insel gab es die komplett mit Betalight zu kaufen.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## hester

Ich besitze die Sportex Multipicker (alte Version), Wuemmehunter hat die auch, ebenso habe ich mir aus reinem Interesse die Kogha Viper zugelegt. Der Blank ist gar nicht mal schlecht, nur die Ringverteilung lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig, da sollten 1-2 Ringe mehr dran um den Blank gut auszunutzen. Ich empfinde ihn etwas steifer als die Sportex, würde ihn um die 1,5 lbs einstufen. Die neue Sportex kenne ich nicht.

Meine Empfehlung wäre die Viper zu strippen und neu aufzubauen, dann kann das eine richtig gute Rute werden, meinem Empfinden nach. Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, war bisher zu faul. Nach reinen Blanks würde ich gar nicht mehr suchen, habe ich für mich aufgegeben, vielleicht noch bei den Fliegenruten schauen wie schon empfohlen wurde, werden aber meist (zu) hoch gehandelt. 

Ich würde mir eine entsprechende Rute suchen und neu aufbauen, oder, wie auch schon erwähnt, Feederrute Spitze opfern und mit Schlauch versehen. Hab ich auch bei einer gemacht, funzt prima. Inzwischen bin ich auch schon bei 5 Schwingen.


----------



## rustaweli

Dace schrieb:


> @ Nordlichtangler
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Aussage stimme ich noch zu, da passt einiges nicht zusammen, aber der Aussage, dass die Schwingspitze eine "recht grobe Anzeigerversion" ist, kann ich in keiner Weise folgen.
> 
> Ich habe diesen sensiblen Spitzen an den richtigen Ruten mit den richtigen Spitzen und entsprechender Rutenmontage als eine sehr sensible Angelmethode kennengelernt und große Angelerfolge erlebt. Ich wollte jahrelang mit nichts anderem an der Rutenspitze mehr angeln.
> 
> Das heute nur noch wenige Angler damit angeln und die Angebote zum Schwingspitzenangeln rar sind, ist sicher nicht der "recht groben Anzeigeversion" geschuldet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398326
> 
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland


Jetzt helft Ihr beide mir doch bitte auf die Sprünge, bevor ich in ein Desaster schlittere. 
Was genau paßt da nicht? 
10-11ft, progressiv, Swing, um die 1,5lb. Für Schleien und oder Satzer. 
Hm...


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Century Armalite MKII 11' 1.5lb Karpfen Angel/sehr guter Zustand  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Century Armalite MKII 11' 1.5lb Karpfen Angel/sehr guter Zustand in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier ist eine Rute in 1,5 lbs.
> Es gibt auch Armalite CPT Zander und auch als CPT Avon.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Rute. Bräuchte eventuell nur einen passenden Endring plus Kork. 
Finde jedoch nix zur Aktion. 

Puh, glaube ich habe bald einen Burnout durch Reizüberflutung und dummen Ideen. 
Die ganzen Rohblanks, Suche nach Swings, doch "nur" Purist u Pin, Umbau?, einfach das Korumkit plus 2Allrounder dazu u an einer Endring wechseln, warten u weiter suchen, zwecks Bau einlesen, doch mit einem günstigen Projekt starten... 
Schlimm, ganz schlimm diese Winterzeiten. 

Minimax 
Bei den Mefos bin ich nur auf den soweit passenden Black Hole Special Surf Blank gestoßen, 20-60WG, aber leider "Fast" in der Aktion. Gibt aber noch nen Medium Fast bis 90 Gramm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> einfach das Korumkit plus 2Allrounder dazu u an einer Endring wechseln




Bei einer vorhandenen Rute den Endring wechseln ist schnell und günstig gemacht.
So kannste erstmal rausfinden ob dir das Angeln mit Swintip überhaupt zusagt.

Falls nicht - > Ring zurücktauschen und gut.
Falls ja, weißt du dann schon genauer was du suchst bzgl. WG, Länge usw...


----------



## skyduck

Ich freue mich jetzt extrem drauf, dass ich in meinen neuen Revier jetzt auch 4 Seen habe, davon einen direkt 30 m  vor der Haustür. Da werde ich die Swingtips wieder  vollumfänglich einsetzen. Wenn der wind und die Entfernung es zulassen gibt es keine bessere Anzeige. Natürlich muß man das werfen mit Gefühl machen aber daran gewöhnt man sich schnell. Es gibt unendlich verschiedenene Schwingen, wie man bei Dace auf dem Foto auch schon sieht, allein die Befestigung des Stabes reicht vom Gummischlauch über Draht, Nylon oder Winkelgummis in verscheidenen Winkeln und Stärken. Dann gibt es verschiedene Längen Materialen mit und ohne Gewicht oder auch so Exoten wie die Inline Spitze von Lutz Hüßle seinerszeit (leider habe ich meine verloren und trauer dieser immer noch nach). Es gibt mMn keinen Bissanzeiger der sich so fein an die Bedingungen und in der Sensiblität anpassen lässt (in einer gewissen Range).
Der größten Vorteil aber sehe ich daran, dass man feinste Bisse genau im Verlauf sieht und auch Zupperl besser anschlagen kann.
Ich liebe meine Swingtips, besonders die von rhinefisher ergatterte Hardy Swingtip Graphite . Für mich einer der schönsten Methoden, wo ich nie verstehe warum diese so ausgestorben ist.


----------



## rustaweli

skyduck schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Sportex Multipicker, die alte Version soll toll sein, haben glaube ich auch einige Wuemmehunter ? Gibt es aber wohl kaum noch aber es gibt mit der Rapid ein neues Modell. MMn gibt es aber die größte Vielfalt gebraucht auch für die verschiedensten Einsatzgebiete. Abu legerlite (extrem weich und fein) , Hardy Swingtip ( ich habe die Graphite, ist auch recht fein aber recht universell) Drennan ledgermaster, die ist deutlich stabiler, habe ich immer auf größere Distanz in der Ruhr erfolgreich eingesetzt. Ist mit 11,25 ft auch länger als üblich. Gerade die alten Ruten sind oft sehr harmonisch auf die Schwinge abgestimmt. Alles was ich an Umbau gebastelt habe war nie so harmonisch…


Packt die Multipickerl Satzer und Schleien? Eine ABU Legerlite 112a habe ich dank geomas ,aber gezielt auf große Schleien und Satzerbeifang traue ich mir irgendwie nicht. Geo, Du hattest mit solch einem Modell schon eine Schleie. Was meinst Du, 20er Schnur und gezielt, passt das?


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was genau paßt da nicht?


Eigentlich Alles, such dir ne Hardy in der Bucht und dann passt das auch .
Besseres kann man nicht selbst bauen.
Und für diese Rute bekommen deine Erben irgendwann auch mal das Geld zurück... .
Natürlich wäre was Selbstgebautes extrem befriedigend, aber auch nur dann wenn es hundertprozentig passt, und das halte ich für recht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei einer vorhandenen Rute den Endring wechseln ist schnell und günstig gemacht.
> So kannste erstmal rausfinden ob dir das Angeln mit Swintip überhaupt zusagt.
> 
> Falls nicht - > Ring zurücktauschen und gut.
> Falls ja, weißt du dann schon genauer was du suchst bzgl. WG, Länge usw...


Hatte ich ja schon einmal bei der Purist. Aber passte nicht zusammen. Die Gute war zu lang und sensibel im oberen Rutenteil.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> besonders die von @rhinefisher ergatterte Hardy Swingtip Graphite


Es ist schön dass Du soviel Freude daran hast - da hat mich das gute Gefühl bei dem Deal nicht getäuscht.
Gut, wenn die richtige Rute in die richtigen Hände gelangt - bei mir wars bloß Perlen vor die Säue..


----------



## skyduck

ne die legerlite ist dafür finde ich zu filigran aber wenn du mal eine Drennan Legdermaster erwischt, die passt da mMn ideal für. Die ist recht robust gegenüber der Legerlite.

Edit Legermaster heißt sie genau 11,4 ft , 1,25 lbs


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Minimax
> Bei den Mefos bin ich nur auf den soweit passenden Black Hole Special Surf Blank gestoßen, 20-60WG, aber leider "Fast" in der Aktion. Gibt aber noch nen Medium Fast bis 90 Gramm


Es ist ein generelles Problem aus der Beschreibung und den nackten Daten auf den Charakter eines Blanks zu schließen.

Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern recht: Es gibt einen Spagat in deinen Anforderungen: Das parabolisch-englische was Du suchst, Schlankheit und Grazie sind vermutlich bei den stärkeren Fliegenblanks 10-11ft #7,8 zu finden*

Dazu passt aber nicht die geforderte Kraft von 1,5 bis 2lbs und die Festbleifähigkeit- da würden dann so kräftige Balnks wie Du es beschreibst eher geeignet sein. Da ist dann aber nicht mehr viel von Sanftmut zu spüren.

Auch die Idee einer Schwingspitzenrute, also der sensibelsten aller Bissanzeigen, verträgt sich nicht so gut mit einer kräftig-giftigen Rute.

Ich würde das konzeptuelle Profil der angedachten Rute schärfen, indem ich die Festbleipläne und die 2lbs über Bord werfen, und mich auf eine feinere, fliegen- oder leichte(!)mefoblankige Lösung von um ca 1lbs herum konzentriere. Da würd auch ne Schwingspitzenaufnahme zu passen.

Hg
Minimax


*ich habe mir mal eine Chub Specialist Avon von dem verstorbenen Mick Holgate von Kingfisher Rods bauen lassen. Eine wahre Schönheit auf der Basis eines Fliegenblanks


----------



## skyduck

hier ist mal eine aus einer guten Quelle..

Verlinkung auf Auktionen lt. Boardregeln nicht erlaubt Mod

Edit: Oh sorry nicht gewusst, Schande über mein Haupt  bei Interesse einfach mal in der Bucht aktuell gucken, sind nicht wirklich viele drin


----------



## skyduck

Juhu, gerade kam ein Paket vom Gebrauchtwarenhändler an. Da uns der Virus jetzt auch erwischt hat, ist es erstmal nix mit ans Wasser. Danke für die ganzen interessanten Buchvorstellungen, einige kenne ich noch von früher und freue mich dies noch einmal zu schmökern. Interessant wäre vielleicht einmal eine Liste von lesenswerter Literatur aus dem Bereich...


----------



## kuttenkarl

rustaweli schrieb:


> Suche semi bis vollparabolisch, also englische Aktion, 10-11ft, um die 1,5 - max 2lbs. Finde nichts.


Hallo,
da fällt mir spontan der Tac Triaxis Carp SP in 10ft mit 1,5lb ein. Nur leider ausverkauft, würde mal bei Tackle 24 anrufen und fragen wann der wieder reinkommt. Laut Aussagen im Rutenbauforum ist der SP parabolisch.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rustaweli

skyduck schrieb:


> ne die legerlite ist dafür finde ich zu filigran aber wenn du mal eine Drennan Legdermaster erwischt, die passt da mMn ideal für. Die ist recht robust gegenüber der Legerlite.
> 
> Edit Legermaster heißt sie genau 11,4 ft , 1,25 lbs


Passen da alle gängigen Swing Tips?


----------



## Slappy

Ich muss leider mal kurz eure tolle diskussionen stören... 

Ich bin wieder frei!!!!!   


Jetzt könnt ihr weiter über mögliche Ruten / - umbauten diskutieren.


----------



## Raven87

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Betreff unseres Rollenfett-Beitrages, ich wollte ja erst nichts mehr dazu schreiben, aber die hohe Frequenz des Ükel-Thread haben mich doch zum Umdenken bewogen.
> Anhang anzeigen 398311
> 
> Wunderbares Bild, die korrekten Fettstellen befinden sich auf der Tellerradachse, die sich im Rollengehäuse in der Luft befinden.  Und die Zähne vom Tellerrad, die die gesamte Kraft auf den Rotor übertragen, werden für Fett als "Fehl am Platze " gekennzeichnet.
> Anhang anzeigen 398310
> 
> Ebenso beim Kegelrad, das die Kraft des Tellerrades aufnehmen muß, es ist auch hier als rot bezeichnet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398313
> 
> Das kleine Kugellager, das die Welle des Tellerrades und damit auch die Aufnahme der Kurbel ist, sollte mit Fett geschlossen werden, wenn es ein offenes Lager ist, da hierdurch Wasser ins Gehäuse dringen kann. ( oranger Pfeil ). Ebenso das Lager auf der anderen Seite ( nicht sichtbar ). Fett an der Stelle mit dem blauen Pfeil ist überhaupt ohne Zweck, dafür sollte das Fett besser an dem kleinen Ritzel auf der Achse gegeben werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 398314
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398315
> 
> Außerdem sollten die Zähne von Tellerrad und Kegelrad gefettet sein wegen des Verschleißes. ( gelber Kreis )
> 
> Und was noch zusätzlich auffällt, die Achse wurde zum Entfernen des Tellerrades anscheinend nicht entfernt. Das heißt, das Tellerrad kann dann nur schräg mit dem Kugellager aus dem Gehäuse gezogen werden, da das untere Ritzel des Tellerrades beim geraden Zug nach oben nicht an der Achse der Rolle vorbei kommt. Bei Aluminiumgehäusen klemmt dann das Kugellager im Gehäuse fest, bei Kunststoffgehäusen erweitert man das Gehäuse und evtl. kann dann das Lager etwas Luft haben. Deshalb bei solchen Wartungen die Achse entfernen. Auch sollte unter dem Ritzen für den Spulenhub etwas Fett gegeben werden, da dieses Ritzel direkt auf dem Gehäuse aufliegt. Und zusätzlich das Lager unter dem Rotor nicht vergessen.


Okay dann muss ich auch nochmal… und ebenfalls etwas spitz, da es immer so aus dem Wald heraus schallt, wie man hinein ruft…
Seit wann muss bei Zahnrädern eine Gleitschicht entstehen? Schonmal Mechanik in der Schule gehabt? Es entsteht ein Kraftschluss und geschmiert wird nur um den Verschleiß zu reduzieren, aber nicht aufgrund der Leichtgängigkeit oder aber einer Gleitschicht! Und wenn man es macht um den Verschließ zu reduzieren, dann bitte auf die Zahnräder und nicht in den Teller wo nichts passiert (mein roter Pfeil)! Hatte ich ja auch gestern schon beschrieben, dass das Fett bei Benutzung in den Teller heraus gedrückt wird. Kraftschluss und Gleitschicht widerspricht sich übrigens, wenn man eine Sekunde drüber nachdenkt, wird es klar.
Beim Kegelrad genau das Gleiche… Aber es ist noch Fett vorhanden, wenn du genau hin schaust (dein orangener Kreis). Die Kugellager habe ich geölt, wie ich gestern bereits bemerkt habe, warum sollte ich auch noch fetten? Das wäre sinnlos.
edit: Und bei einer Rolle, die 15 - 20 Mal pro Jahr benutzt wird und 90% der Benutzung im „Leerlauf“ läuft, von Zahnrad-Verschleiß zu sprechen wäre lächerlich…

Ja bei der Achse hast du recht. Das ist auch genau der Defekt, den ich gestern angedeutet habe, deswegen konnte ich es demontieren, ohne die Achse heraus zu bauen. Der linke grüne Pfeil von mir ist auch nicht Fett (wie ich fälschlicherweise gekennzeichnet habe) sondern Kleber. Und das ist auch die Ursache des Defekts… defekt wegen weil billig


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Passen da alle gängigen Swing Tips?


Ja alle die ich habe passen an alle meine Swingtip Ruten.


----------



## hester

rustaweli schrieb:


> Packt die Multipickerl Satzer und Schleien? Eine ABU Legerlite 112a habe ich dank geomas ,aber gezielt auf große Schleien und Satzerbeifang traue ich mir irgendwie nicht. Geo, Du hattest mit solch einem Modell schon eine Schleie. Was meinst Du, 20er Schnur und gezielt, passt das?


Passt, kein Problem.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder frei!!!!!


Oh lieber Slappy, das freut mich sehr für Dich und Deine Lieben!


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich muss leider mal kurz eure tolle diskussionen stören...
> 
> Ich bin wieder frei!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jetzt könnt ihr weiter über mögliche Ruten / - umbauten diskutieren.


Eine gute Nachricht. Freu mich, das alles überstanden ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

hester schrieb:


> Passt, kein Problem.


Was? Die Sportex?


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es ist schön dass Du soviel Freude daran hast - da hat mich das gute Gefühl bei dem Deal nicht getäuscht.
> Gut, wenn die richtige Rute in die richtigen Hände gelangt - bei mir wars bloß Perlen vor die Säue..


Bei mir sind alle Ruten Perlen vor die Säue werfen! Aber ich gebe keine einzige her!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

> Jetzt helft Ihr beide mir doch bitte auf die Sprünge, bevor ich in ein Desaster schlittere.
> Was genau paßt da nicht?
> 10-11ft, progressiv, Swing, um die 1,5lb. Für Schleien und oder Satzer.
> Hm...



Ich kann hier nur aus Old-School-Sicht was dazu beizutragen, aber ich denke, dass einige Kollegen hier das in die "Neuzeit", was Ruten betrifft, übersetzen können bzw. schon einiges vorgeschlagen haben.


Ich bevorzuge klassische Schwingspitzen-Ruten für das Schwingspitzenangeln:


Länge 9' oder 10' -> klassische Längen, 11' eher weniger: East Anglian, Sundridge, Hardy Swingtip, ABU Swingtip, , Bruce & Walker Avon Avon G, Hardy Dick Walker Avon - eine klassische Allroundrute für das Coarse Angeln schlechthin, feines Gerät. Du kannst ja mal nach Hardy Fibatube Blank schauen, hier und da werden da interessante Blanks im Netz angeboten.
Von Rotauge, Brasse über Schleie z.B. habe ich damit so ziemlich in den Anfängen alles mit gefangen. Die Bruce & Walker Avon G ist etwas kräftiger. Längere Ruten als 11' sind m.E. zu behäbig für den Anschlag. Schwingspitzenangeln erwartet ein waches Auge und schnelle Reaktion.
Testkurve 3/4 lb oder 1lb, max 11/4 lb - aber eher die Ausnahme. Die mäßig weiche Spitze muss die Schwingspitze tragen und soll schnell die Schnur aufnehmen, das Handteil bildet das straffe Rückgrat.
Schnurstärke verwende ich 15er bzw. 17er mit einer Mitchel 408 oder Cardinal 33 zum Beispiel. 20er bei dicken Schleien oder Brassen, dickere Schnüre habe ich nicht eingesetzt.

Ich kaufe nur noch selten Ruten, und das vorwiegend eher auf Sammlerbörsen oder direkt in England - vor Coronna und Brexit. Dort ist das Angebot an solchen Ruten nach wie vor noch vorhanden. Aber die meisten verschicken da nix, Bares ist Wahres.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich schließe mich hester und skyduck an, was die Performance der Sportex Multipicker angeht. Hat mir schon einige schöne Fische gebracht. Und wenn das Wehen hier endlich mal vorübergeht, dann werde ich die Spitze mal wieder raufschrauben und es hier im Hafen probieren. Den ganzen Winter will ich dort schon angeln und immer kommt was dazwischen oder es weht halt wie doof. 

Slappy: Willkommen zurück in der Freiheit. Schön dass ihr alles gut überstanden hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Nordlichtangler ja eine Empfehlung aus der Abteilung Fliegenrutenblanks?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Mir fällt da nur in 10ft diese Blankfamilie ein, die ist gut&günstig und bewährt, kann man nichts total verkehrt mit machen.

PacBay Tradition II T2F1008 - 10'/8WT/2-teilig
PacBay Tradition II T2F1009 - 10'/9WT/2-teilig
von tackle24 de


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich hester und skyduck an, was die Performance der Sportex Multipicker angeht. Hat mir schon einige schöne Fische gebracht. Und wenn das Wehen hier endlich mal vorübergeht, dann werde ich die Spitze mal wieder raufschrauben und es hier im Hafen probieren. Den ganzen Winter will ich dort schon angeln und immer kommt was dazwischen oder es weht halt wie doof.
> 
> Slappy: Willkommen zurück in der Freiheit. Schön dass ihr alles gut überstanden hat.


Also die packt echt größere Fische wie Schleien und Co? 
Hatte ich nicht gedacht, danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> @ Nordlichtangler
> 
> Dieser Aussage stimme ich noch zu, da passt einiges nicht zusammen, aber der Aussage, dass die Schwingspitze eine "recht grobe Anzeigerversion" ist, kann ich in keiner Weise folgen.
> 
> Ich habe diesen sensiblen Spitzen *an den richtigen Ruten mit den richtigen Spitzen* und entsprechender Rutenmontage als eine sehr sensible Angelmethode kennengelernt und große Angelerfolge erlebt. Ich wollte jahrelang mit nichts anderem an der Rutenspitze mehr angeln.


Das ist meines also auch tiefer erklärungsbedürftig 

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit superfeine Matchfeeder/Multipicker und damit überhaupt wieder Spaß am Grundangeln gewonnen, wo so eine klassische Schwingspitze ein echter Brocken mit einiger Pendelmasse gegen ist. Darauf bezieht sich das gesagte grob.
Du schreibst "mit den richtigen Ruten und Spitzen", das ist wichtig, damit hatte ich vor langer Zeit probiert und dann verworfen, Rollblei und Schnurfühlung halten war eine Zeit einfach besser.

Zudem sind hier im Haushalt (nichtmal veranlasst durch mich ) einige superfeine Ruten der Bauart Felchenrute u.ä. vorhanden, das ist nochmal feiner im Einsatz.
Und es geht mit solchen "linear durchgehenden" Ruten eben einfach zu werfen und arbeiten, man kann leicht meine inzwischen sehr vielfältigen Spitzen einwechseln und adaptieren.

Bei den kurzen geht sogar vieles wie z.B. mit einer Mormyschka- oder Dropshot-Rute, halbaktives Angeln und so.


----------



## Fattony

Ich will nicht angeben..

Aber ich war nun 2 mal unterwegs und beide Male habe ich nicht geschneidert.

Dafür habe ich heute meine Balzer Diavolo Winklepicker gesprengt. Glatter Durchbruch.
15g Feederkorb wohl too much.

*Liebäugelt mit einer Lightfeeder*


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei mir sind alle Ruten Perlen vor die Säue werfen! Aber ich gebe keine einzige her!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


An mein Herz, Bruder im Geischte!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> PacBay Tradition II T2F1008 - 10'/8WT/2-teilig
> PacBay Tradition II T2F1009 - 10'/9WT/2-teilig


Oha, oha, gerade schnell recherchiert, die könnten auch mich reizen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei mir sind alle Ruten Perlen vor die Säue werfen!
> *Aber ich gebe keine einzige her!*


Für diese starke und klare Einstellung gleich mal 
Man muss sich nämlich 2mal gut überlegen, bevor man ein Schätzchen wieder weggibt, was man hinterher doch vermissen könnte.
Außer ein paar Quadratzentimeter Platz fressen abgestellte Ruten zum Glück kein weiteres Geld.


----------



## hester

7


rustaweli schrieb:


> Was? Die Sportex?


Ja


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, oha, gerade schnell recherchiert, die könnten auch mich reizen..


Wurde deine Mk.III nicht aus der Blankfamilie erbaut?

>> die Typen etwas durcheinandergebracht: Die Mk III kennst Du aus Gieselwerder (Fliegenblank),


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - die Frage bei Schleie&Co. ist eben, ob man sie aus dem Kraut zerren muß oder etwas mehr Spielraum im Wasser hat.
An relativ „sauberen Swims” würde ich die Legerlites durchaus auf Tincas einsetzen, habe ich ja auch schon öfters gemacht.
Nur eben nicht in direkter Nähe zu UW-Hindernissen. Gefischt habe ich sie dann immer „konventionell montiert” mit kleinem Blei oder kleinem normalen Futterkorb - also keine Festbleigeschichten oder Methodmäßig...


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe keine einzige her!





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man muss sich nämlich 2mal gut überlegen, bevor man ein Schätzchen wieder weggibt, was man hinterher doch vermissen könnte.


Zugegeben ist das nicht leicht, aber wenn man das nicht ab und an mal macht, endet man leicht als Kurator.
Natürlich liegt es nur daran dass mein Stauraum zu begrenzt ist.
Hätte ich genug Platz, wüsste ich schon lange nichtmehr was ich so an Angelgerät mein Eigen nennen darf.
Tatsächlich weiß ich ja jetzt schon nicht immer was ich wo habe.
Seit einigen Jahren versuche ich, mich von diesem Gerätefetisch zu befreien.
Leider bloß mit überschaubarem Erfolg.
Aber der Wille ist da...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, oha, gerade schnell recherchiert, die könnten auch mich reizen..


Leute kauft schnell noch einen Blank der Serie, bevor Minni zuschlägt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fattony schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich heute meine Balzer Diavolo Winklepicker gesprengt. Glatter Durchbruch.


Sind das nicht diese sehr sehr guten Ruten, die als "unter Angelbedingungen unzerstörbar" beworben werden..?
Ich bin immer wieder aufs neue von der sehr sehr guten Firma Balzer begeistert...


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Leute kauft schnell noch einen Blank der Serie, bevor Minni zuschlägt.


Aber, aber, ich bin doch immer sehr maßvoll, was meine Tacklekäufe angeht.  
Gilt besonders für Blanks: Kaufe nichts, was Du nicht bauen willst/kannst.
Gerade hier im Ükel, wo immer das Feinste von Antik bis Modern besprochen wird. muss man seine Kaufimpulse zu zügeln wissen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zugegeben ist das nicht leicht, aber wenn man das nicht ab und an mal macht, endet man leicht als Kurator.
> Natürlich liegt es nur daran dass mein Stauraum zu begrenzt ist.
> Hätte ich genug Platz, wüsste ich schon lange nichtmehr was ich so an Angelgerät mein Eigen nennen darf.
> Tatsächlich weiß ich ja jetzt schon nicht immer was ich wo habe.
> Seit einigen Jahren versuche ich, mich von diesem Gerätefetisch zu befreien.
> Leider bloß mit überschaubarem Erfolg.
> Aber der Wille ist da...


Das eigentliche Problem ist ein System dahinter, ein eigenes sehr individuelles Ordnungssystem für die Großgeräte Ruten und Rollen, was man braucht und haben möchte, so gut und genau, dass man auch ernsthaft gewillt ist es auf Dauer einzuhalten.
Wenn man sich ein zu enges Korsett verordnet, wird es nur schlimmer, mit tricksen, tarnen und täuschen. 

Eine sehr gute Idee finde ich immer noch die Schilderung von RuhrfischerPG, das Aufreihen *aller relevanten Ruten*(Combos) im Flur oder ähnlich.
Wo man öfter vorbei kommt und das immer wieder sieht, im Blick hat, sich jedes Mal aufs neue freut.
Damit verliert jede Werbung und alle Bilder ungemein an Reiz, wird quasi bedeutungslos. 
Das ist definitiv besser als gute Fotos, aber auch solche von eigenen Präsentationen können sehr helfen.

Ich hatte mal meine 2 uralten 10er Regale ein paar Jahre prominent an der Wand im Treppenhaus. (was hoffentlich bald wieder möglich ist)
Da passte zwar lange nicht alles rein, aber es hat gut funktioniert und war immer ein Blickfang. 
Und in der Tat hatte ich nach dem großen günstigen DAM-Buy-Out 2003 über Gerlinger einige Jahre gar nichts dazu gekauft.


----------



## Minimax

Nicht lachen Jungs, Ich meins wirklich: Seit Anfang letzten Jahres hab ich lediglich die MkIV und MkV aufgebaut. Hinzu kamen eine Alistippe für 12,90 und neulich die kleine Korum. Das war's. 4 Ruten schaffen sich manche an einem guten Tag an.


Oh und die beiden Karpfenprügel vom Adventsgewinnspiel, aber die werd ich glaube ich mit Hilfe meines Gerätedealers in nen Rapalakescher transformieren.


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich muss leider mal kurz eure tolle diskussionen stören...
> 
> Ich bin wieder frei!!!!!


Super schön das es bei Euch überstanden ist  



Wir haben Glück gehabt mein Mäuschen ist auch negativ

also steht den Zeitfenstern nichts im Weg.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Seit einigen Jahren versuche ich, mich von diesem Gerätefetisch zu befreien.
> Leider bloß mit überschaubarem Erfolg.





kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Leute kauft schnell noch einen Blank der Serie, bevor Minni zuschlägt.





skyduck schrieb:


> Juhu, gerade kam ein Paket vom Gebrauchtwarenhändler an. Da uns der Virus jetzt auch erwischt hat, ist es erstmal nix mit ans Wasser.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir fällt da nur in 10ft diese Blankfamilie ein, die ist gut&günstig und bewährt, kann man nichts total verkehrt mit machen.



Ja dieses Forum ist gefährlich Ruckzuck schlägt der Tackleaffe zu und dann kannst du nur noch kaufen, weil irgendwas fehlt
ja immer und man muß ja schauen ob man das Gerät nicht noch ein wenig ergänzen oder erweitern kann.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> 4 Ruten schaffen sich manche an einem guten Tag an.


Das geht sogar alles in einem Paket und Bezahlmausklick !


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Natürlich liegt es nur daran dass mein Stauraum zu begrenzt ist.


Sei froh das dein Stauraum begrenzt ist, sonst endet das so hier.




In den anderen Ecken sieht es nicht besser aus. Aber ich arbeite daran, das es besser wird, die im Karton gehen schon mal weg. Meine Missus hat schon Recht......?!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Fattony schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich heute meine Balzer Diavolo Winklepicker gesprengt. Glatter Durchbruch.
> 15g Feederkorb wohl too much.


Hast Bild von Rute und Bruch? Sowas ist immer sehr interessant , besser als Krimis wie Morden im Norden und so.
Auch Maße/Durchmesser des Blanks an Bruchstelle und so.
Und welche Serie das ist bzw. war, von den vielen Balzer Diabolo 1 - 10 (<-geschätzt ) .

Nachtrag:

_Diabolo X - die 10. Auflage unserer Erfolgsserie!
Unglaublich, aber wahr: dies ist bereits die 10.Auflage unserer schon legendären Diabolo Rutenserie. Die erste Generation liegt fast 20 Jahre zurück! _


----------



## Raven87

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zugegeben ist das nicht leicht, aber wenn man das nicht ab und an mal macht, endet man leicht als Kurator.
> Natürlich liegt es nur daran dass mein Stauraum zu begrenzt ist.
> Hätte ich genug Platz, wüsste ich schon lange nichtmehr was ich so an Angelgerät mein Eigen nennen darf.
> Tatsächlich weiß ich ja jetzt schon nicht immer was ich wo habe.
> Seit einigen Jahren versuche ich, mich von diesem Gerätefetisch zu befreien.
> Leider bloß mit überschaubarem Erfolg.
> Aber der Wille ist da...



Rechtfertige dich nicht. Es ist dein gutes Recht soviel Tackle zu besitzen, wie du „brauchst“!  



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Super schön das es bei Euch überstanden ist
> 
> 
> 
> Wir haben Glück gehabt mein Mäuschen ist auch negativ
> 
> also steht den Zeitfenstern nichts im Weg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja dieses Forum ist gefährlich Ruckzuck schlägt der Tackleaffe zu und dann kannst du nur noch kaufen, weil irgendwas fehlt
> ja immer und man muß ja schauen ob man das Gerät nicht noch ein wenig ergänzen oder erweitern kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ja das stimmt, es ist verlockend etwas zu kaufen, wenn man auf eine neue Fährte gelockt wird. Aber gut, dass ich sehr diszipliniert bin und mich absolut null beeinflussen lasse. Eisern quasi. Der Tackleaffe hat gar keine Chance…

Jason: einfach nur geil!
Edit: du arbeitest dran, dass es besser wird? Also mehr Zeug? Find ich gut!


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler

Ich sehe das so, dass wir beide aus unterschiedlichen Perspektiven auf die Dinge schauen.

Zum Einen werden z.B. superfeine Grundruten mit soliden Grundruten aus vergangener Zeit verglichen, wobei eine Hardy Dick Walker Avon Glasrute gerade mal etwa 200 g wiegt - nicht gerade ein Schwergewicht.  Und wenn ich da 'ne kleine Mitchell dran habe, komme ich auf etwa 300 g.

Auch bei den Spitzen gibt es in den unterschiedlichen Ausführungen "schwergewichte und leichtgewichtige" Spitzen. Die Kombination Rute und Spitze muss - wie gesagt - stimmen.

Und zum Anderen …


> … mit solchen "linear durchgehenden" Ruten eben einfach zu werfen …


 
ist das der meiste Grund den ich kenne, dass Angler mit der Schwingspitze nicht mehr oder ungerne angeln: Das Werfen und Hantieren mit der "Pendelmasse" verlangt präzisen Umgang, bei Gerätezusammenstellung sowie dem Handling. 

Und das war/ist für viele ein Hindernis, und wenn da beim Werfen durch Schnurbruch das Blei in ungeahnte Weiten fliegt oder die Brotflocke das x-te Mal auf den Haken gedrückt wird, kommt Frust auf.

Trotz aller Argumente: Es ist und bleibt eine tolle Angelmethode mit einem sensiblen Bissanzeiger.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Gerade hier im Ükel, wo immer das Feinste von Antik bis Modern besprochen wird. muss man seine Kaufimpulse zu zügeln wissen,
> hg
> Minimax


Mit diesem Baldrian für das Äffchen lege ich mich erst einmal auf die Couch! 
Danke Euch allen und schönen Abend!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Trotz aller Argumente: Es ist und bleibt eine tolle Angelmethode mit einem sensiblen Bissanzeiger.


Das ist unstrittig und sehe ich genauso. 

Den Reiz von richtigen Oldies und ganz besonderen Ruten gibt es ja noch oben drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Raven87 schrieb:


> Aber gut, dass ich sehr diszipliniert bin und mich absolut null beeinflussen lasse. Eisern quasi. Der Tackleaffe hat gar keine Chance…


Das halte ich mal ein bischen fest, weil es hier im Flow der Alt+Neu Ruten gerade so entstanden ist, und auch so gut passt!

Dann hast du bei weiteren ganz sicher folgenden Geräte-Präsentations-Orgien ja nichts zu befürchten!


----------



## rhinefisher

Mir geht da gerade der Gedanke durch den Kopf, wer von uns wohl innerhalb von 30 Sekunden die exakte Anzahl seiner Ruten und Rollen benennen könnte.
Ich finde da nicht einen einzigen Verdächtigen....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich kann Dir sagen, wie viele Rutenzugänge ich im letzten halben Jahr hatte, aber der Gesamtbestand … da habe ich den Überblick verloren. Aber ich bin letztes Jahr auch umgezogen…


----------



## Astacus74

Raven87 schrieb:


> Aber gut, dass ich sehr diszipliniert bin und mich absolut null beeinflussen lasse. Eisern quasi. Der Tackleaffe hat gar keine Chance…


.....ohne Worte sag niemals nie



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann hast du bei weiteren ganz sicher folgenden Geräte-Präsentations-Orgien ja nichts zu befürchten!


wollen wir mal sehen wann er dann eine Neuvorstellung präsentiert




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mir geht da gerade der Gedanke durch den Kopf, wer von uns wohl innerhalb von 30 Sekunden die exakte Anzahl seiner Ruten und Rollen benennen könnte.
> Ich finde da nicht einen einzigen Verdächtigen....


Ich nicht da muß ich erst durchzählen...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Aber ich bin letztes Jahr auch umgezogen…



Du hast wenigstens ne Ausrede....


----------



## Hecht100+

Gewonnen, Excel macht es möglich. Aber die Zahlen möchtest du nicht wissen, da wird mir auch immer schlecht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Excel macht es möglich.


Dat gildet abba nich....


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Hardy Dick Walker Avon - eine klassische Allroundrute für das Coarse Angeln schlechthin, feines Gerät. Du kannst ja mal nach Hardy Fibatube Blank schauen, hier und da werden da interessante Blanks im Netz angeboten.


Den Fibatube-Blank fische ich auch sehr gern. Habe da zwei Aufbauten in 2,10m und 2,40m. Die 2,40m ist bei mir immer erste Wahl wenn es in den "Dschungel" geht und ich sehr wenig Platz habe. Federt auch einiges ab. Barben bis 65cm machen keine Schwierigkeiten.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dat gildet abba nich....


Meinst du denn, wenn ich eine Rolle im Internet sehe, dass ich dann erst alle Rollen in den Regalen nachschauen, ob ich sie evtl. schon habe?? Da ist die Auktion dann vorbei.


----------



## Tricast

Vor Jahren trafen wir einmal einen Angelkumpel aus Lübeck der felsenfest der Überzeugung war: Ab 100 Ruten verlieren die Frauen den Überblick! Die meisten Angler machen es falsch und haben einfach zu wenig Ruten. 
Dass das Prinzip funktioniert beweisen uns die Frauen jeden Tag. z.B. mit Schuhe.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mir geht da gerade der Gedanke durch den Kopf, wer von uns wohl innerhalb von 30 Sekunden die exakte Anzahl seiner Ruten und Rollen benennen könnte.
> Ich finde da nicht einen einzigen Verdächtigen....


Äh zu viel ?


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meinst du denn, wenn ich eine Rolle im Internet sehe, dass ich dann erst alle Rollen in den Regalen nachschauen, ob ich sie evtl. schon habe?? Da ist die Auktion dann vorbei.


Ist schon Strange wenn man eine Datenbank braucht um zu wissen was man an Zeugs hat… Gute Idee muss ich auch mal machen.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler machen es falsch und haben einfach zu wenig Ruten.


Das ist ein bestechender und philosophischer Gedanke.
Der Wald wird nur erscheinen, wenn es genug Bäume gibt, um ihn zu sehen:
Erst wenn man die Rutenschallmauer durchbrochen hat, die kritische Masse nicht nur erreicht, sondern durchschritten hat, dann erst tritt das Muster aus dem Raster hervor.
Ich glaube, dieser Weg ist kein ungefährlicher, und es gilt einen Preis zu entrichten, der nicht im Finanziellen liegt..


----------



## Tobias85

Tja, da hat Slappy wohl den Staffelstab an skyduck weitergereicht. Gute Besserung letzterem und Willkommen zurück im Leben ersterem.

Bei mir war heute auch der Postbote: Das Auffinden und Beanglen kleiner Fischgründe. Erster Blick ins Buch und auf Anhieb die ideale Lösung für zwei Problemspots gefunden - allein dafür hat sich das Buch schon gelohnt.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bei mir war heute auch der Postbote: Das Auffinden und Beanglen kleiner Fischgründe. Erster Blick ins Buch und auf Anhieb die ideale Lösung für zwei Problemspots gefunden - allein dafür hat sich das Buch schon gelohnt.


Hrmrhrhmm-öchöm, harrrumpf! Ich bitte sehr um saubere bibliographische Angaben. Wir sind hier doch nicht bei den Spinnanglern!


----------



## Ti-it

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tja, da hat Slappy wohl den Staffelstab an skyduck weitergereicht. Gute Besserung letzterem und Willkommen zurück im Leben ersterem.
> 
> Bei mir war heute auch der Postbote: Das Auffinden und Beanglen kleiner Fischgründe. Erster Blick ins Buch und auf Anhieb die ideale Lösung für zwei Problemspots gefunden - allein dafür hat sich das Buch schon gelohnt.


Auch von mir gute Besserung an euch!! skyduck 

Tobias85 sehr schön! Gratuliere zu der großartigen Lektüre 

Bei uns meldet er übrigens morgen und Donnerstag 10 Grad plus (ohne Wind). Ich hoffe mal, dass sich ein 2h Zeitfenster auftut. 
Meine Madenwürze dürfte morgen auch eintreffen. Liebstöckel(Maggikraut) gemahlen. Den Versuch wage ich mal. Zur Not kommts in die Suppe. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Slappy

skyduck schrieb:


> Da uns der Virus jetzt auch erwischt hat, ist es erstmal nix mit ans Wasser


Oh je. Ich drücke dir die Daumen das es schnell und glimpflich vorüber geht  


Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, aber, ich bin doch immer sehr maßvoll, was meine Tacklekäufe angeht.
> Gilt besonders für Blanks: Kaufe nichts, was Du nicht bauen willst/kannst.
> Gerade hier im Ükel, wo immer das Feinste von Antik bis Modern besprochen wird. muss man seine Kaufimpulse zu zügeln wissen,
> hg
> Minimax


Wieviel haste bestellt??  


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Super schön das es bei Euch überstanden ist
> 
> 
> 
> Wir haben Glück gehabt mein Mäuschen ist auch negativ


Dankeschön und Glückwunsch zum negativen Ergebnis  


Jason schrieb:


> die im Karton gehen schon mal weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber die würden hier doch garnicht angeboten.....   


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mir geht da gerade der Gedanke durch den Kopf, wer von uns wohl innerhalb von 30 Sekunden die exakte Anzahl seiner Ruten und Rollen benennen könnte.
> Ich finde da nicht einen einzigen Verdächtigen....


Ich glaube ich bin derjenige mit dem kleinsten Bestand...
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber es müssten echt nur 10 Ruten sein...



Edith: achso, und natürlich vielen Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche zu unserer Genesung. Die Missus bleibt die Woche noch krankgeschrieben, darf sich aber wieder frei bewegen.


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber es müssten echt nur 10 Ruten sein...


Noch... regelmßiges lesen des Ükels fördert den Tackleaffen kannste glauben  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tja, da hat Slappy wohl den Staffelstab an skyduck weitergereicht. Gute Besserung letzterem und Willkommen zurück im Leben ersterem.





skyduck schrieb:


> Da uns der Virus jetzt auch erwischt hat, ist es erstmal nix mit ans Wasser.



Au weia, lieber Skyduck, verzeih bitte, das hatte ganz überlesen und erst bei Tobsens Post registriert. Da wünsche ich natürlich recht gute Besserung ins Hause Skyduck! Wenns nicht zu dicke kommt, dann hast Du ja Lesestoff, Kopf hoch, seid guten Mutes!



Slappy schrieb:


> Wieviel haste bestellt??


Lieber Bruder Slappius, nicht einen einzigen Blank. Wenn auch die Versuchung ständig in vielfältiger Gestalt an mich herantritt, so bin ich doch gefeit: Denn ich bin reinen Herzens, fest im Glauben, einfach, sauber und bescheiden. Wenn andere anderes vermuten, so kann das nur daran liegen das sie ihre eigenen sündigen Wünsche, Begierden und Maßlosigkeiten auf mich projizieren*

Mit sich selbst im Reinen,
Minivanitas





 *z.B. die Missus, die mir des öfteren Tricksereien, Vertuschungen und generell ein wieselhaftes Wesen unterstellt ohne den Hauch eines Beweises ohne jeden Grund.


----------



## Raven87

Astacus74 schrieb:


> .....ohne Worte sag niemals nie
> 
> 
> wollen wir mal sehen wann er dann eine Neuvorstellung präsentiert
> 
> 
> 
> Ich nicht da muß ich erst durchzählen...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich könnte schon wieder was vorstellen, es ist aber noch nicht geliefert :-D


----------



## Astacus74

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schon wieder was vorstellen, es ist aber noch nicht geliefert :-D


 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schon wieder was vorstellen, es ist aber noch nicht geliefert :-D


Das Gefühl kenn ich, meistens kurz vorm Keschern.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Oh, Mist, lieber skyduck - ich dachte bei „Virus” an die Tackleaffenkrankheit oder das Shoppingsyndrom. 
Die Daumen sind gedrückt, daß alles bestmöglich abläuft.


----------



## Dace

Aus alten Tagen, die Schwingspitze im Einsatz ...







Man kann die Schwingspitze auch vor dem Bockring, ganz nah am Griff positionieren, hier eine East Anglian 9':


----------



## geomas

^ schön die Aktion von Angler und Rute. Das war sicher keine superweiche Schwinge.
Ich sehe öfters alte Matchangel-Videos und der Anschlag, den die Spezis früher setzten erinnerte ja oft etwas an die Handlungsweise der Berserker.
Die schlagen an, als ob es kein Morgen gäbe. Geschuldet wohl meist den richtig weichen Ruten und dehnungsreichen Schnüren.

Zwei sehr frühe Carbon-Ledger-Ruten (Daiwa, Made in Gt. Britain) konnte ich leider noch nicht mit etwas stärkeren Fischen testen, aber meine erste Abu Legerlite hat durchaus eine Korkgriff-Aktion. Ein Satzi sorgt da für ne schöne Krümmung. Die späteren Legerlites sind etwas neuzeitlicher von der Aktion her. Wunderbare Ruten, wenn man sich nicht am superhäßlichen Griffende stört.


----------



## Dace

Nein, da hast du recht, superweich war die Rute nicht. Es handelt sichrer um eine Bruce & Walker MK IV 10' Avon G geomas. Im Drill, das weiß ich noch genau, eine Brasse von > 4 Pfund. Das waren zu der Zeit, 1979/1980, riesige Fische für uns, für den See aber eineStandardgröße.

Ja, das mit dem Anschlag kann ich bestätigen. Besonders beim Fischen in weiterer Entfernung und in größerer Tiefe musste da ein ordentlicher Anschlag kommen. Wenn ich da an das Rotaugenangeln in der Biggi-Talsperre im Winter denke: etwa 50 Entfernung, so um die 8 - 10 Tiefe, da musste man sich beim Anschlag ins Zeug legen. 

Rotaugen und Talsperren, eine beliebte Kombination. Heute sitzen die meisten da im Boot und angeln Raubfisch - andere Zeiten.


----------



## geomas

Mal sehen, was das Jahr noch so bringt. Anglerisch habe ich einige Vorhaben, unter anderem würde ich im Frühjahr gerne mal wieder Tinca, Karausche und auch dem Giebel nachstellen. Das habe ich letztes Jahr komplett ausgelassen. Dachte an ne etwas kräftigere Schwinge, einen kleinen PVA-Sack mit ein paar Pellets (hat sich an einem idyllischen Teich in der Nähe bewährt) und dann ab dafür.

Das Float-Ledgering (mit Locslide-/Polaris-Pose)an etwas tieferen Gewässern möchte ich auch ein paar Mal praktizieren.
Auch dabei dürfte ja durchaus ein PVA-Säckchen zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Dace

Karausche und Giebel - die beiden würde ich auch mal wieder gerne beangeln. Leider gibt es bei uns hier nicht mehr so gute Gewässer für die beiden Gesellen.

PVA-Säckchen, das ist eine feine Sache. Die kann man zielgenau einsetzen. Hier eine Variante, die ich erfolgreich beim Fischen auf Tinca eingesetzt hatte. da ist der Haken im Säckchen, lässt sich auch gut werfen.






Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## Slappy

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Noch... regelmßiges lesen des Ükels fördert den Tackleaffen kannste glauben
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Das ist absolut richtig! 
Aber ich bin überaus standhaft!!! *




Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Bruder Slappius, nicht einen einzigen Blank. Wenn auch die Versuchung ständig in vielfältiger Gestalt an mich herantritt, so bin ich doch gefeit: Denn ich bin reinen Herzens, fest im Glauben, einfach, sauber und bescheiden.


Ach ehrenwerter Herr Minimax , 

Ich bin so stolz!!! 
Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, wie man zu so einem starken Ich heranwachsen kann, bitte! 





Minimax schrieb:


> z.B. die Missus, die mir des öfteren Tricksereien, Vertuschungen und generell ein wieselhaftes Wesen unterstellt ohne den Hauch eines Beweises ohne jeden Grund.


Jaja, unsere lieben.... 



*bzw. hat mich meine liebste so gut erzogen, daß ich mir genau überlege was ich mir jetzt wirklich gönne und was nicht. 
Und dafür bin ich ihr tatsächlich dankbar!
Denn ohne sie könnte man mir relativ schnell verschiedene Dinge vorwerfen wie z.B. Verwahrlosung, das führen eines Messihaushaltes, Animalhorder sowie Alkoholiker. Aber dank ihr bin ich einfach nur ein Typ, der manchmal etwas seltsam ist   
Ich liebe sie!


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh Mann skyduck , das Elend bei euch hab ich garnicht gerafft - alles Gute und schnelle Genesung für dich und deine Familie auch von mir.
Auf das Du schnell wieder ans Wasser kannst.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax schrieb:


> Hrmrhrhmm-öchöm, harrrumpf! Ich bitte sehr um saubere bibliographische Angaben. Wir sind hier doch nicht bei den Spinnanglern!


Es handelt sich um Tag Barnes' Werk "Das Auffinden und Beangeln kleiner Fischgründe" (Paul Parey,1965), erstmals erschienen 1964 unter dem englischen Originaltitel "The exploring Angler" im Verlag E.M. Art and Publishing Ltd. 

Einer fruchtbaren Zusammenarbeit mit dem Werk blicke ich hoffnungsvoll entgegen.


----------



## Mescalero

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mir geht da gerade der Gedanke durch den Kopf, wer von uns wohl innerhalb von 30 Sekunden die exakte Anzahl seiner Ruten und Rollen benennen könnte.
> Ich finde da nicht einen einzigen Verdächtigen....


Doch, könnte ich tatsächlich. 
Nach der Einsicht "so geht's nicht weiter!" kam eine recht radikale Ausmisterei mit dem Verkauf sämtlicher Ruten und Zeugs, das nicht genutzt wird. 
Das fühlt sich übrigens fast besser an, als der Neukauf. 
Bei reinen "coarse fish" Ruten bin ich bei fünf Stück, das deckt alles ab, was hier infrage kommt und mir Spaß macht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nach der Einsicht "so geht's nicht weiter!" kam eine recht radikale Ausmisterei mit dem Verkauf sämtlicher Ruten und Zeugs, das nicht genutzt wird.
> Das fühlt sich übrigens fast besser an, als der Neukauf.


Och - das habe ich auch schon zwei drei mal gemacht - leider werde ich immer wieder rückfällig..


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Doch, könnte ich tatsächlich.
> Nach der Einsicht "so geht's nicht weiter!" kam eine recht radikale Ausmisterei mit dem Verkauf sämtlicher Ruten und Zeugs, das nicht genutzt wird.
> Das fühlt sich übrigens fast besser an, als der Neukauf.
> Bei reinen "coarse fish" Ruten bin ich bei fünf Stück, das deckt alles ab, was hier infrage kommt und mir Spaß macht.


Das hatte ich vor kurzem auch vor. Den Unterschied zwischen Vorhaben u Umsetzung kann man auf den letzten Seiten nachlesen.
Werde mir den Antiäffchen Satz von Minimax in Stickerform überall hinkleben. Könnte medizinisch wirksam sein, so als letzte Bastion.


----------



## rustaweli

Schön das wieder alles gut ist Slappy und tut mir leid skyduck !


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck 
Gute Besserung !


----------



## Tikey0815

Gute Besserung skyduck  !!

Und zum Tackleaffen, zur Rutenwaldmanie........ich konnte mich der Faszination des Absurden noch nie entziehen


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> Da uns der Virus jetzt auch erwischt hat, ist es erstmal nix mit ans Wasser.


Na da drück ich mal die Daumen das das schnell ausgestanden ist und mild verläuft



Gruß Frank


----------



## skyduck

Vielen Dank für die vielen Besserungswünsche. Meiner Missus geht es schon wieder ganz gut die arbeitet schon wieder im HO. Leider hat sie mich auf den letzten Metern noch erwischt. Da wir alle geboostert sind , mache ich mir erstmal keine Sorgen. Nur diese unendliche Schlappheit neben den Erkältungssymptomen ist nervig. Nicht mal das längere Lesen klappt aber wird schon…


----------



## seatrout61

Dace schrieb:


> Karausche und Giebel - die beiden würde ich auch mal wieder gerne beangeln. Leider gibt es bei uns hier nicht mehr so gute Gewässer für die beiden Gesellen.
> 
> PVA-Säckchen, das ist eine feine Sache. Die kann man zielgenau einsetzen. Hier eine Variante, die ich erfolgreich beim Fischen auf Tinca eingesetzt hatte. da ist der Haken im Säckchen, lässt sich auch gut werfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398372
> 
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland



Dace 

Die Schleie soll mein Zielfisch Nr. 1 in diesem Jahr sein. 

Im Futterbeutel platzierter Haken wirft bei mir die Frage auf: Hast du/ihr auch Erfahrungen mit Method-Feedern? 
Ist ja ein ähnliches, sogar noch kompakteres (Bebleiung, Futter, Hakenköder in einem einzigen Paket), Prinzip...

TL
seatrout61


----------



## Professor Tinca

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen mit Method-Feedern?



Methodfeedern funktionert auch auf Schleien aber mMn betrügt man sich bei dieser "halbautomatischen" Methode um die spannende Bissphase und den erfolgreichen Anschlag, welche man - an der Posenmontage besonders - aber auch an Feeder- oder Schwingspitzenruten natürlich vollumfänglich miterlebt.

Das Ergebnis ist freilich dasselbe und vmtl. entscheidet nur ob man Genießer oder Potti ist, die Wahl der Mittel.


----------



## seatrout61

Mit der besonderen Feinfühligkeit einer fein austarierten Posenmontage hast du natürlich recht...zur abgebildeten Grundbleimontage von Dace und MF erkenne ich aber keinen wesentlichen Unterschied...oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## geomas

Leichte Selbsthakmontagen (Karpfenmontagen abgespeckt) sind ja schon ne Weile bei Specimen-Huntern im Einsatz. Nicht nur auf Tincas.
Da gibts ne Unmenge an unterschiedlichen „Rigs”. „Wurm-Kebab” als Helikopterrig an nem großen Blockendfeeder - um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## geomas

Und natürlich kann man auch den Methodkorb mit ner normalen Grundrute und Bißanzeige über Swinger, Hänger, Pieper... einsetzen.


----------



## hester

Ich angele hauptsächlich mit dem Methodfeeder auf Schleie, Karpfen und Co., aber nur mit Durchlaufmontage, von dem sog. "Selbsthaken" halte ich nicht viel.
Voraussetzung meiner Meinung nach ist eine Rute mit sehr sensiblen Spitzen, für mich 0,5 und 3/4 oz optimal. Leider sind bei manchen Spitzen die aufgedruckten Stärken  weit von der Realität entfernt, da hilft nur testen. Schwinge und leichter Methodfeeder geht super.

Geht natürlich auch anders, aber ob man dann die feinen Bisse mitbekommt?


----------



## geomas

Gute alte Zeiten:






Erstaunlich simple Montagen und mal wieder 3lb Maxima als Hauptschnur.
Sehr schön gezeigt wird der Einsatz eines Targetboards (für dessen Aufbau sich der Angler ins Wasser begeben mußte).


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Ich angele hauptsächlich mit dem Methodfeeder auf Schleie, Karpfen und Co., aber nur mit Durchlaufmontage, von dem sog. "Selbsthaken" halte ich nicht viel.
> Voraussetzung meiner Meinung nach ist eine Rute mit sehr sensiblen Spitzen, für mich 0,5 und 3/4 oz optimal. Leider sind bei manchen Spitzen die aufgedruckten Stärken  weit von der Realität entfernt, da hilft nur testen. Schwinge und leichter Methodfeeder geht super.
> 
> Geht natürlich auch anders, aber ob man dann die feinen Bisse mitbekommt?



Interessant! Danke für die Anregung!


----------



## skyduck

Oh je wenn ich hier so lese wird mir immer schmerzhafter bewusst, das ich noch nicht einmal am Wasser war und das bei direkten Blick auf den See und keinen 50 m Entfernung , erst der Umzug und jetzt auch noch krank… Nutze die guten Phasen für die wichtigsten Sachen (Ükel und Angelliteratur lesen, Tackle shoppen und pflegen) 
Habe meinen diversen Opinels jetzt mal ein längeres Ölbad gegönnt und festgestellt, dass ich kein vernünftiges feststehendes Messer mehr habe. Filitiermesser, Machete und die Bowie- und Rambomesser aus den Jugendtagen zähle ich mal nicht dazu. 
Egal wie schlapp du bist ein Oneclickbuy geht immer. Form, Größe und Farbe gefällt mir, Tarnfarben ist immer stilecht und toll, bis man es in der Dämmerung oder im Gras sucht.


----------



## Skott

skyduck
Moin Dirk, natürlich auch von mir die besten Wünsche für einen milden Verlauf und eine schnelle Genesung.

...dann geht es auch wieder ans Wasser, bei uns hier ist das Wetter gar nicht danach...


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck 
So ein Messer mit feststehender Klinge ganz ähnlich dem Martiini, natürlich nur optisch und sicher nicht von der Qualität her,hatte ich letztens beim Gerätehändler in der Hand. Mit Aufdruck des Händlers zum Preis eines Tütchens Haken....
Ich hätte beinahe zugegriffen mag aber klappende Klingen irgendwie lieber und so habe ichs gelassen. 

Opinels pflegen wäre auch mal wieder angesagt...


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Methodfeedern funktionert auch auf Schleien aber mMn betrügt man sich bei dieser "halbautomatischen" Methode um die spannende Bissphase und den erfolgreichen Anschlag, welche man - an der Posenmontage besonders - aber auch an Feeder- oder Schwingspitzenruten natürlich vollumfänglich miterlebt.
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist freilich dasselbe und vmtl. entscheidet nur ob man Genießer oder Potti ist, die Wahl der Mittel.


Im Prinzip ist es genauso. 
Was dann noch hinzukommt, können natürlich auch die Gegebenheiten im Wasser sein. In einem unserer Seen mit schönen Schleien darin findet man diese besonders dort, wo einiges an Kraut vorhanden ist in einer Entfernung von 20-50 m. Mit Methodfeeder hast du dort weniger damit zu tun, dass die Montage im Absinken irgendwie im Kraut hängenbleibt, mit der Posenmontage wäre es dort ziemlich nervig. Zudem kommt noch das genaue Füttern und vor allem Auswerfen hinzu, mit Methodfeeder halt kein Problem. Am spannendsten finde ich aber das Angeln mit Pose auf Schleie, da sieht man schön, wie sich langsam was am oder um den Köder herum zu schaffen macht, inclusive aufsteigender Blasen, das lässt das Blut und dessen Druck in den Adern deutlich in Wallung geraten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da hast du natürlich völlig recht.
Solche Spezialfälle hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt(und sindn wohl die Ausnahme).
Meiner Beobachtung nach angeln die meisten Leute ja mit dem MF weil man dabei so schön Bier trinken kann und wenn die Spitze wackelt hängt der Fisch schon dran.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich völlig recht.
> Solche Spezialfälle hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt(und sindn wohl die Ausnahme).
> Meiner Beobachtung nach angeln die meisten Leute ja mit dem MF weil man dabei so schön Bier trinken kann und wenn die Spitze wackelt hängt der Fisch schon dran.


Hartes Urteil  . Recht hast du in sofern das das Ganze schon recht statisch ist. Aber als Bonusrute immer für Überraschungen gut. Gerade in sehr grundelbelasteten Gewässern bringt ein großer Pellet mit festen Method gute Erfolge und weniger Stress. Und auch so mag ich die Methode für einen entspannten Ansitz (auch ohne Bier)


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich völlig recht.
> Solche Spezialfälle hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt(und sindn wohl die Ausnahme).
> Meiner Beobachtung nach angeln die meisten Leute ja mit dem MF weil man dabei so schön Bier trinken kann und wenn die Spitze wackelt hängt der Fisch schon dran.


Och, ich mache meine Angelmethode eigentlich nicht von meinem Durst abhängig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ukel schrieb:


> Och, ich mache meine Angelmethode eigentlich nicht von meinem Durst abhängig



Du warst auch nicht gemeint.
Dich halte ich wirklich nicht für so einen Sonntagsangler.


----------



## Ukel

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du warst auch nicht gemeint.
> Dich halte ich wirklich nicht für so einen Sonntagsangler.


Puh danke, dann kann ich mich nun wieder beruhigt meinem Nachmittagsbier widmen


----------



## seatrout61

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich völlig recht.
> Solche Spezialfälle hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt(und sindn wohl die Ausnahme).
> Meiner Beobachtung nach angeln die meisten Leute ja mit dem MF weil man dabei so schön Bier trinken kann und wenn die Spitze wackelt hängt der Fisch schon dran.


Erwischt...aber ich trinke nur Radler...btw kam mir durch die interessanten Beiträge so eine Idee...wenn man auf den Selbsthakeffekt verzichten möchte, könnte man doch -zumindest im Stillwasser- den MF/das Grundblei einfach weglassen und als Wurfgewicht-Ersatz den beköderten Haken mit etwas Futter in PVA versteckt an freier Leine anbieten...Wurfweite lässt sich durch Futtermenge regeln...puristischer geht es kaum....sehe mich demnächst schon stalken/pirschen.


----------



## geomas

Was ich noch ausprobieren wollte - wegen der Probleme mit dem Kraut - ist ne Montage, die komplett incl. Blei, Haken, Pellets als Futter in einer PVA-Tüte verschwindet und als „ganzes Stück” ausgeworfen wird. Hatte 2019, meinem besten Tinca-Jahr, mal angefangen damit zu experimentieren, es dann aber nicht weiter verfolgt.

Bin gespannt, was das Jahr 2022 so alles bringt und was auf der Strecke bleiben wird.


Und bei dieser Gelegenheit: ich wäre dann auch bereit für den Frühling...


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Und bei dieser Gelegenheit: ich wäre dann auch bereit für den Frühling...


Es kann durchaus sein, dass er bald kommt, habe gerade die ersten Kraniche als großen Schwarm in Richtung Norden fliegen sehen...
Tiere irren doch selten, oder????


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bis auf meinen Ferdinand irren sich Tiere eher selten. Hier sind auch die Kraniche unterwegs und im Heimatstädtchen von Ükel Astacus74 wurde bereits der erste Storch gesichtet, wie heute in der Zeitung zu lesen war. Und die Krokusseblühen auch schon, jau, der Frühling kommt.


----------



## Slappy

Da isser endlich wieder!!!! 







Pose mit Mais raus und direkt Biss. Brasse? 





Das war vor 20 Minuten... Wir dem Stille. Es ist so schön!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Brasse?



Jupp.
Petri Heil Slappy und schön dass es wieder losgeht bei dir.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Slappy! 

Kraniche und Krokusse kann ich hier ebenfalls vermelden und auch die ersten Sträucher (Winter-Heckenkirschen vielleicht) blühen bereits rosa.


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> Was ich noch ausprobieren wollte - wegen der Probleme mit dem Kraut - ist ne Montage, die komplett incl. Blei, Haken, Pellets als Futter in einer PVA-Tüte verschwindet und als „ganzes Stück” ausgeworfen wird. Hatte 2019, meinem besten Tinca-Jahr, mal angefangen damit zu experimentieren, es dann aber nicht weiter verfolgt.
> 
> Bin gespannt, was das Jahr 2022 so alles bringt und was auf der Strecke bleiben wird.
> 
> 
> Und bei dieser Gelegenheit: ich wäre dann auch bereit für den Frühling...


Ist im Prinzip auch Methodfeeder?


----------



## Mescalero

Bei uns hat es heute Nachmittag in der Tat gefrühlingt! 10 Grad und mehr, wenig Wind und pralle Sonne - bestes Angelwetter.

Leider nur sehr wenig Zeit aber wenigstens für ein Stündchen war ich am Bach, der fast wieder seinen Normalpegel hat.
Es hat nichts gebissen, auch nicht gezupft und gerade als ich beschlossen habe, nach dem nächsten Wurf zusammenzupacken, hat es kurz gezupft. Noch ein Wurf: Fisch!
Viel zu groß für mein fragiles Vorfach (Zielfisch war Kleinbarsch, Köder 2cm Gummiwürmchen). Eine Minute hat das Spektakel gedauert, dann war die Schnur durch. Es war ein ordentlicher Karpfen übrigens.

Immerhin beißt wieder etwas.

Petri Slappy !


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Und bei dieser Gelegenheit: ich wäre dann auch bereit für den Frühling...


War ich heute auch. Sonne, 13 Grad. Einfach raus, Sonne und die ABU Legerlite genießen.








Dies war der erste Spot. Ich wechselte immer zwischen Wurm und Mais. Dazu ab und an eine handvoll nicht zu feines Futter. Als nix ging, suchte ich mein Glück auf der Sonnenseite des See's im flacheren Bereich.




Aber auch hier sollte es nicht sein. Ging mir heute eh mehr um den Genuß. Hätte ja aber sein können das die Sonnenstrahlen so manch Tinca Ehepaare wecken, diese noch im Morgenrock vor die Tür treten und sich verschlafen über die Sonne wundern. Aber die Zeit des Erwachens rückt näher! 

Dickes Petri Slappy , musstest Dich ja lang gedulden!


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Aber die würden hier doch garnicht angeboten.....


Die Ruten in dem Karton kann ich beim besten Willen hier keinem anbieten. Viele ohne Spitzen, einige haben einen Bruch erlitten, Ringe fehlen usw. Dann einige Pilkruten mit einem WG bis 300g. Es sei, du willst Körbe in der Gewichtsklasse rauspfeffern. Allerdings wird es mit der Bisserkennung bei den steifen Stöcken schwer. Im Prinzip alles Rutenschrott.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Hoppla, erst jetzt gelesen, skyduck natürlich gute Besserung und alles Gute.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Slappy!
> 
> Kraniche und Krokusse kann ich hier ebenfalls vermelden und auch die ersten Sträucher (Winter-Heckenkirschen vielleicht) blühen bereits rosa.


Bei uns weht auch ein Hauch von Frühling. Wenn man bedenkt, dass genau vor einem Jahr bei uns bei -25Grad und
40cm Schnee lag, da kann ich locker drauf verzichten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Die Ruten in dem Karton kann ich beim besten Willen hier keinem anbieten. Viele ohne Spitzen, einige haben einen Bruch erlitten, Ringe fehlen usw. Dann einige Pilkruten mit einem WG bis 300g. Es sei, du willst Körbe in der Gewichtsklasse rauspfeffern. Allerdings wird es mit der Bisserkennung bei den steifen Stöcken schwer. Im Prinzip alles Rutenschrott.
> 
> Gruß Jason


OK, das ist etwas anderes. 
Das will hier natürlich niemand


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> War ich heute auch. Sonne, 13 Grad. Einfach raus, Sonne und die ABU Legerlite genießen.
> Anhang anzeigen 398407
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398408
> 
> Dies war der erste Spot. Ich wechselte immer zwischen Wurm und Mais. Dazu ab und an eine handvoll nicht zu feines Futter. Als nix ging, suchte ich mein Glück auf der Sonnenseite des See's im flacheren Bereich.
> Anhang anzeigen 398409
> 
> Aber auch hier sollte es nicht sein. Ging mir heute eh mehr um den Genuß. Hätte ja aber sein können das die Sonnenstrahlen so manch Tinca Ehepaare wecken, diese noch im Morgenrock vor die Tür treten und sich verschlafen über die Sonne wundern. Aber die Zeit des Erwachens rückt näher!
> 
> Dickes Petri Slappy , musstest Dich ja lang gedulden!


Was hast Du denn mit deiner Rute angestellt dass die Spitze abgebrochen ist?   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

seatrout61 

Method-Feeder stehen bei mir/uns nicht so hoch im Kurs, hier und da habe ich mit feinen Method-Feedern gearbeitet.

geomas hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, Zitat: "Leichte Selbsthakmontagen (Karpfenmontagen abgespeckt) sind ja schon ne Weile bei Specimen-Huntern im Einsatz. Nicht nur auf Tincas. Da gibts ne Unmenge an unterschiedlichen „Rigs”.

so ist es, wenn wir auf große Schleien und Brassen angeln, dann verwenden wir ausgeklügelte Endmontagen mit und ohne Festblei. Das Rutensetup ist dem eines Karpfensetups fast gleich. 

Aber das ist natürlich nicht in Stein gemeißelt, das muss nicht zu allen Gewässern passen. Wenn es sich aber um große Fische handelt und ich lange Wartezeiten habe, dann habe ich über den Biss eine bessere Kontrolle. 

Wenn ich z.B. an kleineren Gewässern angeln, dann tritt in der Regel mehr der Purist in  mir in den Vordergrund und entsprechend greife ich dann zur Posenrute und biete die Flocke am Haken mit der Liftmethode an.

Die größten und meisten Großbrassen sowie kapitalen Schleien habe ich aber mit den "modernen Rigs" und Rutensetup gefangen.






"Alt" trifft auf "Neuzeit"

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Ti-it

Bei mir tat sich heute ein 2h Zeitfenster auf. 9 Grad, Sonnenschein und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Perfekte Bedingungen. 
Unterwegs war ich mit der Quiver.
Frühstücksfleisch als Köder.
Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei ca. 5 Grad. Bei uns gibt es zwar keine Kraniche, dafür merkt man den Amseln bereits die Frühlingsgefühle an  















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Eigentlich wollte ich lieber zum Angeln fahren - aber der Fluss hat noch etwas zu viel Wasser.

Da ich ich noch ein paar Kleinteile brauchte, bin ich dann mal zum Angelhändler gefahren ...


----------



## daci7

Ti-it schrieb:


> Bei mir tat sich heute ein 2h Zeitfenster auf. 9 Grad, Sonnenschein und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Perfekte Bedingungen.
> Unterwegs war ich mit der Quiver.
> Frühstücksfleisch als Köder.
> Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei ca. 5 Grad. Bei uns gibt es zwar keine Kraniche, dafür merkt man den Amseln bereits die Frühlingsgefühle an
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398420
> Anhang anzeigen 398421
> Anhang anzeigen 398423
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it





Ti-it schrieb:


> Bei mir tat sich heute ein 2h Zeitfenster auf. 9 Grad, Sonnenschein und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Perfekte Bedingungen.
> Unterwegs war ich mit der Quiver.
> Frühstücksfleisch als Köder.
> Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei ca. 5 Grad. Bei uns gibt es zwar keine Kraniche, dafür merkt man den Amseln bereits die Frühlingsgefühle an
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398420
> Anhang anzeigen 398421
> Anhang anzeigen 398422
> Anhang anzeigen 398423
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it



Ahhh ... neumodisch würde man wahrscheinlich sagen "deez finns!" 
Was für herrliche Flossen Barben haben - da weiß man, wo die Power herkommt!


----------



## Jason

Ti-it schrieb:


> Bei mir tat sich heute ein 2h Zeitfenster auf. 9 Grad, Sonnenschein und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Perfekte Bedingungen.


Das würde ich auch sagen, dickes Petri. 

Dace hoffe für deine Geldbörse das es bei den Kleinteilen geblieben ist, oder gab es einen größeren Zuwachs?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank und natürlich noch ein Petri Heil an dich Slappy schön, dass du wieder ans Wasser kannst! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes PETRI den Fängern, die heute bei erstmalig etwas frühlingshaften Bedingungen los gekommen sind und gefangen haben... 
Ich hatte hier auch schon 8°C, aber durch den Wind waren es auf der Hunderunde unangenehm gefühlte 2°C, außerdem hatte ich kein offenes Zeitfenster...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ti-it schrieb:


> Bei mir tat sich heute ein 2h Zeitfenster auf. 9 Grad, Sonnenschein und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Perfekte Bedingungen.
> Unterwegs war ich mit der Quiver.
> Frühstücksfleisch als Köder.
> Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei ca. 5 Grad. Bei uns gibt es zwar keine Kraniche, dafür merkt man den Amseln bereits die Frühlingsgefühle an
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398420
> Anhang anzeigen 398421
> Anhang anzeigen 398422
> Anhang anzeigen 398423
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it




Super Fische!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Tricast

Was haben wir für ein Glück dass der Baitstore doch eine Ecke weit weg ist und wir nicht mehr so verrückt sind wie früher.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Was haben wir für ein Glück dass der Baitstore doch eine Ecke weit weg ist und wir nicht mehr so verrückt sind wie früher.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Wenn ihr mal zu Besuch kommt machen wir mal ne Shopping Tour dahin lieber Heinz… Finden wir bestimmt noch ein paar Perlen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Was haben wir für ein Glück dass der Baitstore doch eine Ecke weit weg ist und wir nicht mehr so verrückt sind wie früher.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Da sagst du eine wahres Wort, seit Andreas hier im Ort sein Ladengeschäft geschlossen hat, ist der Neuzugang doch stark verringert worden. So mal eben vorbeischauen, was gibt es neues, fällt jetzt alles fort. Und die Angelabteilung im Gartenmarkt ist zwar schön, aber mit einem Angelgeschäft nicht zu vergleichen. Und die beiden Angelgeschäfte im Nachbarort liegen ungünstigerweise   auf der anderen Ortsseite. Also sparen wir.


----------



## skyduck

So das ist jetzt aber wirklich die letzte Bestellung. Da ich ab diesen Jahr ein neues Revier habe und ich vom Verein aus 4 Seen und 2 tolle Flüsse ( Werse und Ems) befischen darf ist es ja eigentlich logisch und nach den ganzen Rezessionen nur konsequent genau jetzt mir mal einen Deeper zuzulegen und meine Stellen zu kartografieren . Die neuste Version rühmt sich mit einer Messtiefe ab 15cm . Ich bin gespannt….


----------



## Hecht100+

15 cm, das ist eine Ansage. Bin dann gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bis auf meinen Ferdinand irren sich Tiere eher selten. Hier sind auch die Kraniche unterwegs und im Heimatstädtchen von Ükel @Astacus74 wurde bereits der erste Storch gesichtet, wie heute in der Zeitung zu lesen war. Und die Krokusseblühen auch schon, jau, der Frühling kommt.


Das stimmt ich hab ihn auch schon gesehen und als ich heute morgen aus dem Haus kam bei angenehmen 9 Grad war das
erste Gefühl von Frühling, ich weiß nicht ob ihrs kennt aber einfach Frühling  Nachmittags hatten wir 12Grad



Slappy schrieb:


> Da isser endlich wieder!!!!


Ein Petri Heil an den Terassenteich schöner Brassen, mehr davon.



rustaweli schrieb:


> War ich heute auch. Sonne, 13 Grad. Einfach raus, Sonne und die ABU Legerlite genießen.


Wenn man Zeit hat muß man raus.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber auch hier sollte es nicht sein. Ging mir heute eh mehr um den Genuß. Hätte ja aber sein können das die Sonnenstrahlen so manch Tinca Ehepaare wecken, diese noch im Morgenrock vor die Tür treten und sich verschlafen über die Sonne wundern. Aber die Zeit des Erwachens rückt näher!


Wie wahr, wie wahr ich glaub so langsam sehnt sich jeder nachdem Frühling.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Bei mir tat sich heute ein 2h Zeitfenster auf. 9 Grad, Sonnenschein und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Perfekte Bedingungen.
> Unterwegs war ich mit der Quiver.
> Frühstücksfleisch als Köder.
> Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei ca. 5 Grad. Bei uns gibt es zwar keine Kraniche, dafür merkt man den Amseln bereits die Frühlingsgefühle an


Petri Heil zu deiner schönen Strecke die du legen konntest, sehr schöne Fische.
Dein Flüßchen macht Lust auf mehr.



Dace schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich lieber zum Angeln fahren - aber der Fluss hat noch etwas zu viel Wasser.
> 
> Da ich ich noch ein paar Kleinteile brauchte, bin ich dann mal zum Angelhändler gefahren ...


Na da hoffe ich mal auch das der Tackleaffe nicht gar zu gierig war und die Börse ein wenig geschont hat.



skyduck schrieb:


> So das ist jetzt aber wirklich die letzte Bestellung. Da ich ab diesen Jahr ein neues Revier habe und ich vom Verein aus 4 Seen und 2 tolle Flüsse ( Werse und Ems) befischen darf ist es ja eigentlich logisch und nach den ganzen Rezessionen nur konsequent genau jetzt mir mal einen Deeper zuzulegen und meine Stellen zu kartografieren . Die neuste Version rühmt sich mit einer Messtiefe ab 15cm . Ich bin gespannt….


Ich sag ja das ist hier ein gefährliches Pflaster, der Tackelaffe schlägt Erbarmungslos zu,  ich muß mich auch schon
gewaltig bremsen sonst geht es böse aus, obwohl brauch ich noch was für Gieselwerder  ...


Mal sehen wo ich mich morgen hinsetzen werde das Zeitfenster wird sich öffnen nur muß ich sehen wo ich mich hinsetze
weil die Elbe führt wieder leichtes Hochwasser tendenz steigend woran das wohl nur liegt....  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Ich habe in der Tat nur ein paar Kleinteile, für Endtackle und 'nen Quiver für Ruten von Drennan, gekauft. War überschaubar. Aber nette Leute getroffen, ein bisschen über das Angeln geredet.

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## geomas

Wer mit offenen Augen unterwegs ist kann hier und da und dort Frühlingsboten entdecken.
Ich sah neulich auch Kraniche, war mir nicht sicher, ob die gleich hier geblieben sind oder schon zurück sind.



hester schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip auch Methodfeeder?



Methodfeeder würde ich es nicht nennen, eher ne Selbsthakmontage wie eben bei den Karpfenspezis, nur feiner.

Ein etwa Walnußgroßes PVA-Säckchen mit enem Pelletmix (zerdrückte Frolic... gehen auch) am Haken einer leichten Grundmontage hat sich für mich generell auch bewährt bei der Angelei in kleinen Seen/großen Teichen. Sollte ich 2022 öfters praktizieren, hoffentlich wird der Sommer nicht so heiß wie 2021.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - schön hast Du es in der Sonne! Wo ich das ganze Laub am Ufer sehe: ist es evtl. ne Option, den Köder aufgetrieben anzubieten?
Also zum Beispiel 1 Maiskorn +1 stark auftreibendes Gummimaiskorn (oder Fetzen gelben Schaumstoffs - Stückchen vom Ohrstöpsel sollen super gehen) und dann mit nem kleinen Bleischrot 5-10cm vom Haken zusätzlich ankern?
Ist nur ne Idee.


----------



## Minimax

Salaam alaikum, Effendis,
wer kann ahnen, das mitten in der Woche der Ükel solche Fahrt aufnimmt, vielleicht ist unsere beschauliche kleine Teestube nicht in einer Lehmziegelkarawanserei beheimatet, sondern in einem rasenden Waggon des Orient Express?

Ich glaube, vier von uns waren heute am Wasser, und ich danke für die schönen Bilder und Berichte:
Mescalero , Juwelendieb der auf Kleinodien aus wahr, aber einen dicken Klunker an der Leine hatte, 
Slappy -Petri zur Brasse!- Der heute seinen Weiher nach überstandener Quarantäne wieder in Besitz genommen hat
Ti-it - Ein Bruder im Tulip, mit ganz herrlichen Fischen- Barbe und Döbel, Gold und Silber. Herzliches Petri!
rustaweli - heute ohne Fisch, aber ein Meister der Entschleunigung, und ich bin jedesmal aufs neue von der Verwunschenheit deiner Swims gebannt.

Da sieht mans mal,  jetzt hab ich wieder ganz vergessen was ich eigentlich posten wollte, an so einem 
aktiven Mittwoch ist es nicht einfach hier bei uns..

hg
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei uns hat es heute Nachmittag in der Tat gefrühlingt! 10 Grad und mehr, wenig Wind und pralle Sonne - bestes Angelwetter.
> 
> Leider nur sehr wenig Zeit aber wenigstens für ein Stündchen war ich am Bach, der fast wieder seinen Normalpegel hat.
> Es hat nichts gebissen, auch nicht gezupft und gerade als ich beschlossen habe, nach dem nächsten Wurf zusammenzupacken, hat es kurz gezupft. Noch ein Wurf: Fisch!
> Viel zu groß für mein fragiles Vorfach (Zielfisch war Kleinbarsch, Köder 2cm Gummiwürmchen). Eine Minute hat das Spektakel gedauert, dann war die Schnur durch. Es war ein ordentlicher Karpfen übrigens.
> 
> Immerhin beißt wieder etwas.


Asche auf mein Haupt da hab ich dich doch glatt überlesen sorry 
Schade das es mit deinem Karpfen nicht geklappt hat aber bei feinen Gerät leider nicht immer möglich



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Gestern war ich nachmittags am Fluß nebenan, gefangen habe ich nur ganz seltsames Getier:





Gefangen mit kleinem Haken an ganz feinem Vorfach. Warum das „Getier” trotz sehr dicker FC verloren ging: keine Ahnung.
Ach ja, einen Fisch-verursachten Zupfer gab es auch, war aber wohl nur ein Schnurschwimmer.
Und leider war es wieder naßkalt-ungemütlich am Wasser.






Westwind
​Am Montag ging ein sehr scharfer Westwind, wie man am Baum sieht. Das Angeln habe ich mir geklemmt.
Der Bereich vor dem kleinen Bootshafen ist anglerisch sehr interessant, aber davor liegt irgendein Montagenfressendes Monster auf Lauer ;-/


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Gefangen mit kleinem Haken an ganz feinem Vorfach. Warum das „Getier” trotz sehr dicker FC verloren ging: keine Ahnung.
> Ach ja, einen Fisch-verursachten Zupfer gab es auch, war aber wohl nur ein Schnurschwimmer.
> Und leider war es wieder naßkalt-ungemütlich am Wasser.


Naja vielleicht hast du das ganze in die Gegenrichtung vom eigentlichen Hänger gelöst, nur ne Vermutung, schade das du nichts erwischt hast aber du weißt beim nächsten Mal klappt das.



geomas schrieb:


> Am Montag ging ein sehr scharfer Westwind, wie man am Baum sieht. Das Angeln habe ich mir geklemmt.
> Der Bereich vor dem kleinen Bootshafen ist anglerisch sehr interessant, aber davor liegt irgendein Montagenfressendes Monster auf Lauer ;-/


Den Wind habe ich bei mir auch gespürt selbst in der Windgeschützten Stadt.
Ja Bootshäfen und andere Wasserbauwerke werden gern mit Wasserbaufließ und Wasserbausteinen gesichert die im Laufe der
Zeit versanden/verschlammen oder auch freigespült werden, kann auch sein das da ein Stück vom Fließ nicht mit Steinen und
Sand bedeckt ist.
Solche Stellen gibt es bei mir auch oder noch einfacher ein altes Seil oder eine alte Reuse, je mehr ich drüber nachdenke fällt 
mir noch mehr ein.


Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> rustaweli - schön hast Du es in der Sonne! Wo ich das ganze Laub am Ufer sehe: ist es evtl. ne Option, den Köder aufgetrieben anzubieten?
> Also zum Beispiel 1 Maiskorn +1 stark auftreibendes Gummimaiskorn (oder Fetzen gelben Schaumstoffs - Stückchen vom Ohrstöpsel sollen super gehen) und dann mit nem kleinen Bleischrot 5-10cm vom Haken zusätzlich ankern?
> Ist nur ne Idee.


Danke Dir! Dies wäre tatsächlich einen Versuch wert. Auch für die wärmeren Tage und ich mal mittenrein in die Krautstraßen möchte. Da fallen schwebende Köder sicher schneller auf oder werden mit auf Pflanzen liegenden Maiskörnern verwechselt. Oder eben derzeit bei all dem Laub am Boden. Hatte ich überhaupt nicht im Kopf. Könnt Ihr da gute Kornimitate empfehlen? Glaube unser guter Andal kritisierte ab und an die tatsächlichen Auftriebskräfte. 
Danke Minimax für die schönen Worte und schade Mescalero zwecks UL Karpfen! 
Ganz dicke Petris Ti-it , schöne Fische! Bei der Barbe geht mir das Herz auf und weckt die Vorfreude auf wärmere Tage und Fänge, hoffentlich an der Pin. Die Winterstände konnte ich bei mir leider noch nicht lokalisieren.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank euch!
Ohja, ich sehne sie ebenfalls herbei. Die Zeiten der grünen Birken, Weiden und Silber-Pappeln. Wo die Frösche ein Guten Morgen quarken und die Ringelnattern ihre erstarrten Körper in den ersten Sonnenstrahlen erwärmen. Der Biber seinen Nachwuchs ausführt und mit einem kräftigem Schwanzschlag das erste mal "Hallo" sagt. Dann ist da selbstverständlich auch mein Freund die Bachstelze, die, nicht weniger elegant als Quak der Bruchpilot, den Mücken hinterherjagt. Diese Zielgenauigkeit. 
Stockenten, Blässhühner und der Schwan ziehen elegant ihre Bahnen. Nicht zu vergessen, Woody der Specht hoch oben in der alten Eiche bei seinen Meißelarbeiten. 
Ich könnte es ewig fortsetzen. Angeln ist einfach so viel mehr. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tobias85

Auch von mir natürlich ein herzliches Petri, wunderschöne Fische hast du an Land gezogen.


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei uns hat es heute Nachmittag in der Tat gefrühlingt! 10 Grad und mehr, wenig Wind und pralle Sonne - bestes Angelwetter.
> 
> Leider nur sehr wenig Zeit aber wenigstens für ein Stündchen war ich am Bach, der fast wieder seinen Normalpegel hat.
> Es hat nichts gebissen, auch nicht gezupft und gerade als ich beschlossen habe, nach dem nächsten Wurf zusammenzupacken, hat es kurz gezupft. Noch ein Wurf: Fisch!
> Viel zu groß für mein fragiles Vorfach (Zielfisch war Kleinbarsch, Köder 2cm Gummiwürmchen). Eine Minute hat das Spektakel gedauert, dann war die Schnur durch. Es war ein ordentlicher Karpfen übrigens.
> 
> Immerhin beißt wieder etwas.
> 
> Petri Slappy !


Schade das es nicht gehalten hat, aber dickes Petri 


rustaweli schrieb:


> War ich heute auch. Sonne, 13 Grad. Einfach raus, Sonne und die ABU Legerlite genießen.
> Anhang anzeigen 398407
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398408
> 
> Dies war der erste Spot. Ich wechselte immer zwischen Wurm und Mais. Dazu ab und an eine handvoll nicht zu feines Futter. Als nix ging, suchte ich mein Glück auf der Sonnenseite des See's im flacheren Bereich.
> Anhang anzeigen 398409
> 
> Aber auch hier sollte es nicht sein. Ging mir heute eh mehr um den Genuß. Hätte ja aber sein können das die Sonnenstrahlen so manch Tinca Ehepaare wecken, diese noch im Morgenrock vor die Tür treten und sich verschlafen über die Sonne wundern. Aber die Zeit des Erwachens rückt näher!
> 
> Dickes Petri Slappy , musstest Dich ja lang gedulden!


Schön das du die Sonne genießen konntest. Beim nächsten Sonnenschein wird es scheppern 


Ti-it schrieb:


> Bei mir tat sich heute ein 2h Zeitfenster auf. 9 Grad, Sonnenschein und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Perfekte Bedingungen.
> Unterwegs war ich mit der Quiver.
> Frühstücksfleisch als Köder.
> Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei ca. 5 Grad. Bei uns gibt es zwar keine Kraniche, dafür merkt man den Amseln bereits die Frühlingsgefühle an
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398420
> Anhang anzeigen 398421
> Anhang anzeigen 398422
> Anhang anzeigen 398423
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Petri zu diesen tollen Fischen! So eine Barbe und größere Döbel würde ich echt gerne mal fangen. Ob es bei uns überhaupt Barben gibt


----------



## Astacus74

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wo ich mich morgen hinsetzen werde das Zeitfenster wird sich öffnen nur muß ich sehen wo ich mich hinsetze
> weil die Elbe führt wieder leichtes Hochwasser tendenz steigend woran das wohl nur liegt....


Also ich werde ab heute nur noch spontan losgehen, ohne Ankündigung das geht nur nach hinten los.
Nachdem ich die Kleine in der Krippe abgegeben hatte schnell am Wasser vorbeigeschaut einen Platz augewählt, recht geschützt
viel Geflügel hauptsächlich Cormorane und Gänsesäger (Cormorane teils mit staatlicher Beute), nach Hause Frühstück und 
Hunderunde, mich ins Auto gesetzt am Wasser angekommen. 
Dann Telefon "könnten sie die Kleine aus der Krippe holen..." ja ok sie ist wirklich ein wenig kränklich aber ich plane nicht mehr



Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also bei uns sind sie nicht besonders stark vertreten, die Barben. Um so beeindruckter bin ich von Deinem Fischen, Ti-it. Ein herzliches Petri in den Süden. Ich hoffe ja in der Weser auf einen dieser tollen Kämpfer, mal sehen, ob es klappt.


----------



## Raven87

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also bei uns sind sie nicht besonders stark vertreten, die Barben. Um so beeindruckter bin ich von Deinem Fischen, Ti-it. Ein herzliches Petri in den Süden. Ich hoffe ja in der Weser auf einen dieser tollen Kämpfer, mal sehen, ob es klappt.


In der Weser war ich letztes Jahr erfolgreich. Da geht gut was auf Barbe! Sind allerdings auf Boilie eingestiegen


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Also ich werde ab heute nur noch spontan losgehen, ohne Ankündigung das geht nur nach hinten los.
> Nachdem ich die Kleine in der Krippe abgegeben hatte schnell am Wasser vorbeigeschaut einen Platz augewählt, recht geschützt
> viel Geflügel hauptsächlich Cormorane und Gänsesäger (Cormorane teils mit staatlicher Beute), nach Hause Frühstück und
> Hunderunde, mich ins Auto gesetzt am Wasser angekommen.
> Dann Telefon "könnten sie die Kleine aus der Krippe holen..." ja ok sie ist wirklich ein wenig kränklich aber ich plane nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Oh Mann, Astacus, Du bist wirklich ein Pechvogel. Andererseits: Für so Fang gefährlich halten Dich die Flussgottheiten, daß sie zu so unfairen Methoden greifen deiner Kleinen ne Krankheit zu schicken.
Sei guten Mutes, eines Tages singt sie Bremse wieder für Dich!


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank euch!
Barben kann man bei uns mit gewissen Gewässerkenntnissen, glücklicherweise, absolut gezielt befischen.
Letzte Saison hatte ich allerdings eine Flaute, die ich mir bis heute nicht erklären kann. Das Ganze ging von Juni bis Ende August. An den sicheren Barbenplätzen kein Zupfer mehr. Meine Gedanken dazu:
Das Wasser war, aufgrund der häufigen Regenfälle und dem damit verbundenen Nitrateintrag der angrenzenden Felder, relativ trübe. Vllt schmeckte Ihnen das nicht.
Dagegen stellt sich aber die These, dass ich ab September sehr wohlgenährte Exemplare an den Haken bekam.
Eine weitere Vermutung: Bestimmter Nahrungsüberschuss an was auch immer.
Dritte Vermutung...Dadurch, dass der Wasserstand immer etwas höher war, hingen an den Uferseiten etliche Büsche ins Wasser und man konnte am Wasser immer das gewisse Schmatzen hören. Ich tippte hier zwar auf Karpfen aber vllt stiegen ja auch die Barben hoch und wollten einfach deshalb meine Köder nicht.
Aufgrund unserer Wasserfarbe war da auch mit Polaroidbrille kein Rollen der Barben etc. erkennbar und somit weiß ich nicht, ob die Fische da waren oder nicht.
Im September fing ich dann die erste nach längerer Zeit in einem anderem Flußabschnitt als üblich. Die Strömungsverhältnisse, Tiefe etc. sind hier allerdings gleich zu den anderen Standorten. Einziger Unterschied: Vorwiegend Flußsand anstelle von Kies. Vllt fanden sie zu dem Zeitpunkt hier auch mehr Nahrung. Wobei relativ zeitgleich auch die Bisse an den üblichen Standorten wieder einsetzten. Also ganz durchschaut habe ich das Ganze tatsächlich noch nicht.
An der Wassertemperatur konnte es auch nicht liegen.
Die Hauptnahrung dürfte übrigens Bachflohkrebse sein.

Allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen viel Petri Heil!


Gruß,
Ti-it

Edit: von Ende Juni bis Ende August.
Edit: Eine solch verspätete Laichzeit schließe ich auch aus. Passte nicht zum Wassertemperaturverlauf


----------



## Minimax

Danke Ti-it für die Barbenbetrachtungen. Hier bei mir sind die wundervollen Fische leider sehr, sehr selten, so das ich sie nur mit großem Glück zu sehen bekomme.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Allen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen viel Petri Heil!


Heute nicht, und am Wochenende wird nicht mehr als ein Kurztrip drin sein- möglicherweise kommt sogar etwas dazwischen und das wäre schrecklich.
Ich muss ans Wasser, schaut Euch mal den Temperaturverlauf der letzten Tage für den nahegelegenen Proxy-See an:


----------



## Mescalero

Ti-it 
Wunderschön, ein herzliches Petri zu der tollen Strecke!

Barben gibt es hier nur in dem sog. Salmonidenbach und da sind nur Kunstköder erlaubt. Ich habe schon stattliche U-Boote unter meinen Füßen durchtauchen gesehen aber wenn man denen eine Nymphe vor die Nase hält, heben sie nur kurz eine Augenbraue, lächeln einen mitleidig an und tauchen gemütlich weiter.

Heute sah es zunächst so schön aus wie gestern, leider schoben sich bald Wolken vor den Soleil und auch der Wind frischte auf.
Trotzdem habe ich anderthalb Stunden genutzt und bin schnell zum Bach. Wieder mit Gummiwürmchen und diesmal hing der Zielfisch. Zum Abschluss gab es noch ein Plötzlein gleichen Kalibers und ich konnte zufrieden umkehren.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Mescalero!

Meine Lieben, die Prüfungszeit ist bei mir ja immer ein wenig stressig und der Ükel ist mir immer eine willkommene Ablenkung - leider liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass sich das eine mit dem anderen nicht so gut verträgt. Daher mache ich mich hier mal für ein/zwei Wochen komplett und konsequent aus dem Staub und wünsche euch derweil viel Erfolg bei euren anstehenden Vorfrühlings-Fischzügen. Ich freu mich schon auf die Fülle an Berichten, die mich nach meiner Rückkehr erwarten. 

Ahoi, euer Tobsen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Tobi und grüß mir die senilen Kollegen.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Mescalero!
> 
> Meine Lieben, die Prüfungszeit ist bei mir ja immer ein wenig stressig und der Ükel ist mir immer eine willkommene Ablenkung - leider liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass sich das eine mit dem anderen nicht so gut verträgt. Daher mache ich mich hier mal für ein/zwei Wochen komplett und konsequent aus dem Staub und wünsche euch derweil viel Erfolg bei euren anstehenden Vorfrühlings-Fischzügen. Ich freu mich schon auf die Fülle an Berichten, die mich nach meiner Rückkehr erwarten.
> 
> Ahoi, euer Tobsen


Viel Erfolg, Rock das Ding- vergiss aber nicht, auch mal Dampf abzulassen bzw. den Kopf freizukriegen,
Alles Gute,
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

Wir drücken Dir die Daumen!!!!  Und für Deine Abstinenz .

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ukel

Gutes Gelingen und halte durch, die Daumen sind gedrückt Tobias85


----------



## Skott

Viel Erfolg Tobias85  !


----------



## skyduck

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri Mescalero!
> 
> Meine Lieben, die Prüfungszeit ist bei mir ja immer ein wenig stressig und der Ükel ist mir immer eine willkommene Ablenkung - leider liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass sich das eine mit dem anderen nicht so gut verträgt. Daher mache ich mich hier mal für ein/zwei Wochen komplett und konsequent aus dem Staub und wünsche euch derweil viel Erfolg bei euren anstehenden Vorfrühlings-Fischzügen. Ich freu mich schon auf die Fülle an Berichten, die mich nach meiner Rückkehr erwarten.
> 
> Ahoi, euer Tobsen


Drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles gut läuft, ja manchmal ist es besser sich kurzzeitig zu fokussieren und dann nen Haken dran zu machen.

Edit: Das mit dem Haken ist ja schon fast philosophisch von seiner Doppeldeutigkeit .


----------



## Slappy

Viel Erfolg bei den Prüfungen Tobias85 . 
Denk aber auch an regelmäßige Pausen.


----------



## skyduck

So jetzt sitze ich hier und heute geht es nicht ganz so schlecht, vom rausgehen bin ich leider noch weit entfernt aber überall zu recherchieren und zu gucken ist schon sehr aufregend. Langsam wird mir bewusst wie viele neue Möglichkeiten sich dieses Jahr anglerisch für auftun. Allein schon, da man in Münster überall problemlos mit den E-Bike hinkommt und ich den Aasee direkt vor der Tür habe. Bis auf den Aasee sind meine neuen Gewässer sehr ruhig gelegen, teilweise eigentum des Vereines und eingezäunt mit alleinigen Betretungsrecht für Mitglieder. Das sind Zustände von denen ich an der Ruhr bzw. generell im ruhrgebiet nur träumen konnte.

Den Aasee kenn ich ja ganz gut und habe ich in meiner Jugend und auch vor ca, 10 Jahren befischt. Die Werse kenne ich ja bereits sehr gut an vielen Stellen und ist das Gewässer womit ich groß geworden bin, wobei sich durch den Vereinsbeitritt die Strecke um das Mehrfache erweitert hat und sich auf Grund der räumlichen Nähe jetzt ja auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten auftun.

Die diversen Seen werde ich bestimmt mal mit Frau und Hund an diversen WE erkunden und auch einmal befischen.

Was mich jetzt aber auf den ersten Blick unglaublich reizt und mich teilweise an den kleinen Bach meiner Kindheit erinnert sind die Ems-Stücke, sowohl als Fluss wie auch als Altarm. Sehr abgeschieden gelegen und optisch für mich ein absoluter Leckerbissen. Dort soll es sowohl , die noch immer auf meiner Liste stehenden, Barben wie auch außergewöhlich große Dickköpfe geben.

An diesen Fluss habe ich nur sehr wage Erinnerung, ich bin ein paar mal mit meinen Opa dort zum Aalangeln des Nachts gewesen. Ich freue mich wie blöd auf meine ersten Erkundungstouren. Der Kopf rattert was ich alles ausprobieren möchte und was ich zuerst machen soll. Ich brauche einen Plan für mich, sonst bin ich bald gestresst 

Die Ems:














und der Altarm


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> So jetzt sitze ich hier und heute geht es nicht ganz so schlecht, vom rausgehen bin ich leider noch weit entfernt aber überall zu recherchieren und zu gucken ist schon sehr aufregend. Langsam wird mir bewusst wie viele neue Möglichkeiten sich dieses Jahr anglerisch für auftun. Allein schon, da man in Münster überall problemlos mit den E-Bike hinkommt und ich den Aasee direkt vor der Tür habe. Bis auf den Aasee sind meine neuen Gewässer sehr ruhig gelegen, teilweise eigentum des Vereines und eingezäunt mit alleinigen Betretungsrecht für Mitglieder. Das sind Zustände von denen ich an der Ruhr bzw. generell im ruhrgebiet nur träumen konnte.
> 
> Den Aasee kenn ich ja ganz gut und habe ich in meiner Jugend und auch vor ca, 10 Jahren befischt. Die Werse kenne ich ja bereits sehr gut an vielen Stellen und ist das Gewässer womit ich groß geworden bin, wobei sich durch den Vereinsbeitritt die Strecke um das Mehrfache erweitert hat und sich auf Grund der räumlichen Nähe jetzt ja auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten auftun.
> 
> Die diversen Seen werde ich bestimmt mal mit Frau und Hund an diversen WE erkunden und auch einmal befischen.
> 
> Was mich jetzt aber auf den ersten Blick unglaublich reizt und mich teilweise an den kleinen Bach meiner Kindheit erinnert sind die Ems-Stücke, sowohl als Fluss wie auch als Altarm. Sehr abgeschieden gelegen und optisch für mich ein absoluter Leckerbissen. Dort soll es sowohl , die noch immer auf meiner Liste stehenden, Barben wie auch außergewöhlich große Dickköpfe geben.
> 
> An diesen Fluss habe ich nur sehr wage Erinnerung, ich bin ein paar mal mit meinen Opa dort zum Aalangeln des Nachts gewesen. Ich freue mich wie blöd auf meine ersten Erkundungstouren. Der Kopf rattert was ich alles ausprobieren möchte und was ich zuerst machen soll. Ich brauche einen Plan für mich, sonst bin ich bald gestresst
> 
> Die Ems:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398507
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398508
> Anhang anzeigen 398509
> 
> 
> 
> und der Altarm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398510
> Anhang anzeigen 398512
> Anhang anzeigen 398511


Uih Dirk, das sind aber ein paar lauschige Swims! 
Dass man da im Ruhrgebiet nur von träumen kann, unterschreibe ich (leider) sofort...
Du hast zwar in Dahlhausen auch schon schön und nah am Wasser gewohnt, aber ich glaube, du hast alles richtig gemacht...!
Ich wünsche Dir eine baldige Genesung, möge dir ein Long Covid erspart bleiben und dann einen guten Start! (Ich würde zuerst die Stelle auf Bild 4 angreifen...)


----------



## Mescalero

Traumhaft! Wunderschöne Strecken sind das skyduck !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tobias85 Ich drücke Dir natürlich auch die Daumen! Du wirst das Ding schon Schaukel, so zielorientiert wie Du bist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Tobias85 - das wird schon werden...
skyduck - oh wie malerisch.
Das lässt wirklich hoffen...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Wer mit offenen Augen unterwegs ist kann hier und da und dort Frühlingsboten entdecken.


Echt jetzt?
Bei uns kommt der Frühling mindestens drei Wochen früher als bei euch, und ausser geilen Tauben sehe ich hier noch nix...
In sechs Wochen ist alles wieder gut..


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, lieber Tobias85 ! Falls es nach Deiner Rückkehr an den Stammtisch wenige und fehlerhaft geschriebene Berichte geben sollte - es lag dann an den permanent gedrückten Daumen unsererseits...


----------



## rhinefisher

Mmh - ich habe mir wirklich vorgenommen dieses Jahr nix zu kaufen.
Dann sehe ich das hier...








						DAM Spinnrute Nanoflex Pro+ Seatrout Stick günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

DAM Spinnrute Nanoflex Pro+ Seatrout Stick günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Und gigantische Wogen der Gier schlagen über mir zusammen...
Diesem Teil werde ich kaum 4 Wochen wiederstehen können...


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diesem Teil werde ich kaum 4 Wochen wiederstehen können...


Nichtmal 4 Minuten...


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nichtmal 4 Minuten...


Oneklickbuy ?


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Bachbewohnern, lieber Mescalero . Deine Angeltechnik würde mich interessieren. 
Vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal beschreiben, wie Du vorgehst.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mmh - ich habe mir wirklich vorgenommen dieses Jahr nix zu kaufen.
> Dann sehe ich das hier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM Spinnrute Nanoflex Pro+ Seatrout Stick günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> DAM Spinnrute Nanoflex Pro+ Seatrout Stick günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und gigantische Wogen der Gier schlagen über mir zusammen...
> Diesem Teil werde ich kaum 4 Wochen wiederstehen können...


Ha, viergeteilte Ruten haben den Vorteil daß man sie auch zweigeteilt transportieren kann. Ist die Rute oder das Angebot irgendwie besonders?
Ich habe da im www auch so ne interessante Rute, die ich mir schon oft angesehen habe (also viel zu kleinen Bilder im Netz), aber die ist eben auch ne Rarität.


----------



## geomas

Und Stichwort kurzgeteilt: hat eigentlich ein Ükel sich diese Kogha-Mini-Picker mit innenbeleuchteter Spitze geholt?
Ich erinnere mich daran, daß sie jemand entdeckt hatte und ordern wollte vor etwa einem Jahr.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die wunderschönen Fotos Deiner neuen alten Angelgewässer, Dirk. 
Sieht wirklich nach vielen Ausflügen mit leichtem Besteck (oder Picknickkorb) aus.


----------



## Ukel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nichtmal 4 Minuten...


Beeilt euch mit dem Bestellen, Lieferzeit beträgt 1-3 Monate


----------



## geomas

Ukel schrieb:


> Beeilt euch mit dem Bestellen, Lieferzeit beträgt 1-3 Monate


In 3 Monaten gibts  bestimmt den Nachfolger und Askari haut die Nanoflex Pro + als Restposten für nen Zwanni raus...


----------



## Ukel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mmh - ich habe mir wirklich vorgenommen dieses Jahr nix zu kaufen.
> Dann sehe ich das hier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM Spinnrute Nanoflex Pro+ Seatrout Stick günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> DAM Spinnrute Nanoflex Pro+ Seatrout Stick günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und gigantische Wogen der Gier schlagen über mir zusammen...
> Diesem Teil werde ich kaum 4 Wochen wiederstehen können...


Mal im Ernst, Ruten mit dieser Länge hätte ich nun nicht grad  als Spinn- oder Mefo-Rute kategorisiert. Mir kam der Gedanke, ob sie mit anderem Spitzenring als Schwingspitzenrute fungieren könnte.
Welches Einsatzgebiet würde sie denn bei dir bereichern?


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ist die Rute oder das Angebot irgendwie besonders?


Die ist unglaublich stabil - Profis wie ich rechnen ja immer mit dem maximal grossen Fisch..
Ich habe so einige Nanoflex und bin total begeistert.


geomas schrieb:


> hat eigentlich ein Ükel sich diese Kogha-Mini-Picker mit innenbeleuchteter Spitze geholt?


Nee - die hab ich mir im Laden angeschaut und für teuer und schlecht befunden.


geomas schrieb:


> und Askari haut die Nanoflex Pro + als Restposten für nen Zwanni raus...


Das wäre geil - dann kaufe ich mir noch ein Dutzend...


Ukel schrieb:


> Welches Einsatzgebiet würde sie denn bei dir bereichern?


Keine Ahnung, so ein Teil kann man für alles Mögliche verwenden, aber bei mir werden da wohl zu 90% Hornhechte dranhängen.. .


----------



## geomas

Na dann viel Spaß mit den „Hornis”, wenn die Rute eingetroffen und Du am/im/auffem Salzwasser bist.


----------



## Jason

Raven87 schrieb:


> In der Weser war ich letztes Jahr erfolgreich. Da geht gut was auf Barbe! Sind allerdings auf Boilie eingestiegen


Ich möchte auch bald an der Weser erfolgreich sein. war schon lange nicht mehr zum angeln da. Deshalb werde ich mich mit Mario mal dort treffen, mal zum üben. 
Ich weiß, Minimax , "Streber". 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch bald an der Weser erfolgreich sein. war schon lange nicht mehr zum angeln da. Deshalb werde ich mich mit Mario mal dort treffen, mal zum üben.
> Ich weiß, Minimax , "Streber".


sozusagen eine.. schmunzel...feix..prust.. "Weserübung"? Also wirklich!

SPass beiseite, Ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Im Lichte der Ausmasse, die unser Ükel Woodstock annimmt, ist es bestimmt gut, wenn ausser Mario noch jemand schonmal mit den Gegebenheiten vertraut ist, und weiss wie der Hase läuft, ich wünsch Euch viel Spass und Erfolg!  
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

...und ich wollte den Ükel gerade für die Referenzen an die Popkultur loben...
Ne, ist schon okay, Minimax.​


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...und ich wollte den Ükel gerade für die Referenzen an die Popkultur loben...
> Ne, ist schon okay, Minimax.​


Ich weiss, Du hast ja recht, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen.

Ich habe meine Strafe aber umgehend vom Schicksal erhalten, ich verbinde sie mit einem Tip zum Umgang mit Tulip:

Freunde!
Es ist keine gute Idee, Currytulip eine ganze Woche lang im offenen Beutel in der nassgeregneten Angeltasche zu vergessen!
Insbesondere wenn die Würfel bereits zuvor mehrfach gefroren und aufgetaut waren, und schon so manches mal die Reise zum Bach 
antraten und dabei ordentlich Dreck und Keime aufgenommen haben.
Aber wenn ihr das dennoch tut, dann stellt vorher sicher, das eure einzige, unersetzliche Ködernadel nicht darin vergessen habt,
und _sie von ganz ganz tief unten aus dem Beutel herausklauben müsst_


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Mescalero!! 
Dir Tobias85 viel Erfolg. Du machst das schon! 
skyduck gigantisches Gewässer. Bin gespannt auf deine Berichte. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Lieber Minimax, die „Weserübungs”-Assoziation verbuche ich unter „leider geil”, also ich hätte wohl auch nicht widerstehen können.
Der ortsansässige Drittligist, der momentan in der 2. Liga vorspielt, ist morgen übrigens hier gegen Werder dran, fällt mir bei diesem Stichwort ein.
Im Bereich der Sportberichterstattung dominiert ja gerne mal ein leicht militärisch eingefärbter Tonfall.

Ach so - vergessene Köder kenne ich leider auch und auch die damit verbundenen „Reizüberflutungen”.
Hoffentlich konntest Du die Ködernadel irgendwie mit erhobenem Haupte retten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tobias85 viel Erfolg dir dann



Minimax schrieb:


> ganz ganz tief unten aus dem Beutel herausklauben müsst



Du Mutiger, ich hätte mir eine neue Ködernadel gegönnt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich konntest Du die Ködernadel irgendwie mit erhobenem Haupte retten.


Hätte ich mein Haupt nicht rechtzeitig am richtigen Ort geneigt, hätte das eine ganz schöne Schweinerei gegeben- Burps.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Deshalb werde ich mich mit Mario mal dort treffen, mal zum üben.


mit


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> , ich hätte mir eine neue Ködernadel gegönnt.


Den Fachmann für übelste Sauereien erkennt man am Vorrat entbehrlicher Kleinteile, wie Hakenlöser, Ködernadeln und ähnlicher Krimskrams es nunmal sind...


----------



## rhinefisher

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> mit


Ab drei Mann ist das aber schon was Offizielles.
Da dürfen die Herren ausführlich Bericht erstatten.. .


----------



## Ti-it

Hatte das mit den Ködernadeln schon mal zeitweise aufgegeben und bin auf eine Rolle dünnen Basteldraht umgestiegen. Erfordert zwar ein bisschen Übung aber die Angst im Sommer mit dünnen Sohlen in die angebauten Ködernadeln zu treten war einfach zu groß. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh Mann, Astacus, Du bist wirklich ein Pechvogel. Andererseits: Für so Fang gefährlich halten Dich die Flussgottheiten, daß sie zu so unfairen Methoden greifen deiner Kleinen ne Krankheit zu schicken.
> Sei guten Mutes, eines Tages singt sie Bremse wieder für Dich!



Na ich werd den Kopf nicht hängenlassen das wird schon und die Kleine ist halt mit das wichtigste in meinen Leben.
Und wie gesagt ich werde euch schon noch mit Berichten und Fischen überraschen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Heute nicht, und am Wochenende wird nicht mehr als ein Kurztrip drin sein- möglicherweise kommt sogar etwas dazwischen und das wäre schrecklich.



Ich drück dir die Daumen, das die Flußgottheiten dir gnädig gestimmt sind.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Wieder mit Gummiwürmchen und diesmal hing der Zielfisch. Zum Abschluss gab es noch ein Plötzlein gleichen Kalibers und ich konnte zufrieden umkehren.



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen, hast du mit Dropshot gefischt?



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meine Lieben, die Prüfungszeit ist bei mir ja immer ein wenig stressig und der Ükel ist mir immer eine willkommene Ablenkung - leider liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass sich das eine mit dem anderen nicht so gut verträgt. Daher mache ich mich hier mal für ein/zwei Wochen komplett und konsequent aus dem Staub und wünsche euch derweil viel Erfolg bei euren anstehenden Vorfrühlings-Fischzügen. Ich freu mich schon auf die Fülle an Berichten, die mich nach meiner Rückkehr erwarten.



Na da stellst du dich ja vor eine harte Probe 2 Wochen bei der momentanen Frequenz brauchst du min. 2 Wochen um alles
nachzulesen...
Ich drück dir fest die Daumen das du die Prüfung packst



skyduck schrieb:


> So jetzt sitze ich hier und heute geht es nicht ganz so schlecht, vom rausgehen bin ich leider noch weit entfernt aber überall zu recherchieren und zu gucken ist schon sehr aufregend. Langsam wird mir bewusst wie viele neue Möglichkeiten sich dieses Jahr anglerisch für auftun. Allein schon, da man in Münster überall problemlos mit den E-Bike hinkommt und ich den Aasee direkt vor der Tür habe. Bis auf den Aasee sind meine neuen Gewässer sehr ruhig gelegen, teilweise eigentum des Vereines und eingezäunt mit alleinigen Betretungsrecht für Mitglieder. Das sind Zustände von denen ich an der Ruhr bzw. generell im ruhrgebiet nur träumen konnte.



Möglichkeiten über Möglichkeiten da kann einem ja fast schwindlig werden da wünsch ich dir ruhige entspannde Stunden
am Wasser mit reichlich Fisch.



Skott schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir eine baldige Genesung, möge dir ein Long Covid erspart bleiben und dann einen guten Start!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Bei uns kommt der Frühling mindestens drei Wochen früher als bei euch, und ausser geilen Tauben sehe ich hier noch nix...



Schneeglöckchen, Krokusse die Meisen sind auch schon am zwitschern und die Wildgänse sind auch schon dabei sich nach
Nistmöglichkeiten umzuschauen.



Jason schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch bald an der Weser erfolgreich sein. war schon lange nicht mehr zum angeln da. Deshalb werde ich mich mit Mario mal dort treffen, mal zum üben.



Da schließe ich mich minimax an viel Erfolg bei eurer "Weserübung" und schön berichten was geht.



Minimax schrieb:


> SPass beiseite, Ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Im Lichte der Ausmasse, die unser Ükel Woodstock annimmt, ist es bestimmt gut, wenn ausser Mario noch jemand schonmal mit den Gegebenheiten vertraut ist, und weiss wie der Hase läuft, ich wünsch Euch viel Spass und Erfolg!



Woodstock Ausmasse puh die kleine gmütliche Runde wächst



Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist keine gute Idee, Currytulip eine ganze Woche lang im offenen Beutel in der nassgeregneten Angeltasche zu vergessen!
> Insbesondere wenn die Würfel bereits zuvor mehrfach gefroren und aufgetaut waren, und schon so manches mal die Reise zum Bach
> antraten und dabei ordentlich Dreck und Keime aufgenommen haben.
> Aber wenn ihr das dennoch tut, dann stellt vorher sicher, das eure einzige, unersetzliche Ködernadel nicht darin vergessen habt,
> und _sie von ganz ganz tief unten aus dem Beutel herausklauben müsst_





Minimax schrieb:


> Hätte ich mein Haupt nicht rechtzeitig am richtigen Ort geneigt, hätte das eine ganz schöne Schweinerei gegeben- Burps.




Ist mir mal mit Köderfischen im Rucksack passiert waren noch 5 Rotaugen von ca. 14cm im Plastikbeutel... also du bist nicht allein








Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mmh - ich habe mir wirklich vorgenommen dieses Jahr nix zu kaufen.
> Dann sehe ich das hier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM Spinnrute Nanoflex Pro+ Seatrout Stick günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> DAM Spinnrute Nanoflex Pro+ Seatrout Stick günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und gigantische Wogen der Gier schlagen über mir zusammen...
> Diesem Teil werde ich kaum 4 Wochen wiederstehen können...


Ich hab vorhin den Askari (groß-)Katalog bekommen und angefangen zu lesen.
bei den diversen schönen neuen Nanoflex dachte ich in der Tat an dich 
allerdings sind die verhältnismäßig teuer, zu Khoga & Co, und auch zu Shimano 

Gefährliches Ding, ich hab fast nur umgeblättert bzw. Suchspiel Bilder zu Seitenartikelnummer zu Type zu Beschriebung gemacht. 
Es ist gefährlich, zumal da vieles sehr günstiger, sogar günstiger als bisher drin ist.
Khoga ist echt nicht mehr hinten dran, sondern von der Menge und Vielfalt vorne. Gerade im Low- und Midtech der Ruten&Rollen.
Und Ryobi und Ryobi-OEM Rollen zu Preisen, da juckt es nicht nur im Klickfinger.

Hab gestern aber schon ein Paket von dort bekommen,
viele wunderbare schöne matt graue und schwarze Sachen, das war ich heute noch high und immun! 

Vlt. schaffe ich irgendwann man Fotos, sonst gilt Heißmachen nicht ,
 und es funktioniert auch nicht so richtig


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr das dennoch tut, dann stellt vorher sicher, das eure einzige, unersetzliche Ködernadel nicht darin vergessen habt,
> und _sie von ganz ganz tief unten aus dem Beutel herausklauben müsst_


Dagegen gibt es das Megapack vom Forellenheini, wo die Needles im P/L wenigstens verträglich sind.
Ich verliere die leider auch hin und wieder, da platzte mir Anfang 2020 der Kragen und ich habe mindestens 18 gekauft und strategisch verteilt.
Hoffentlich waren es genug? 

Unükelige Angelarten bzw. Spezialükelgerichte brauchen die jedenfalls noch viel dringender


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Bachbewohnern, lieber Mescalero . Deine Angeltechnik würde mich interessieren.
> Vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal beschreiben, wie Du vorgehst.


Das ist völlig unspektakulär. Das Würmchen wird an der Nase gehakt (Preston KKMB #14) und am Ende hängt ein ca. 5g Blei. Der Haken ist etwa 15cm darüber eingebunden. 

Heute hatte ich zwei Hänger nacheinander und kein Blei mehr dabei. Ich habe dann "Jigs" verwendet, eine Tungstenperle auf den Haken und dann den Wurm wie einen Gummifisch aufgezogen. Das ist aber zu leicht um es vernünftig werfen zu können, nach weniger als 10m ist Schluss und gegen den Wind schafft man nicht einmal 5 Meter.


----------



## Minimax

Aber lassen wir das häßliche, hier etwas Schönes.
Liebe Ükels, 
in den letzten Tagen waren ja sowohl die Döbelei als auch klassisches Gerät und entsprechende Methoden hier Themen bei uns- und auch der vermeintliche Gegensatz von anglerischer Klassik und Moderne- oder besser, wie man beides vermählen könnte. Solcherart inspiriert bin ich mit Nachtmütze und Kerzenhalter in die Minimaxtacklekatakomben geschlichen, um mal zu sehen, ob ich da nicht etwas passendes zusammenstellen könnte.

Zurückgekehrt bin ich mit einer wie ich finde schönen Kombination, die die Zeiten überbrückt: 
Die Rute ist eine Kingfisher/Mick Holgate "Chub Specialist", die ich mir 2018 mit zweidrei Personalisierungen aufbauen liess, eine heute ungewöhnliche Rute auf Basis eines dreiteiligen Harrison Fliegenblanks (Nr.27, vmtl. die letzte ihrer Art). Und endlich habe ich die perfekt passende Rolle in Gestalt der kleinen technisch hervorragenden 1977er Shakespeare Ambidex 2400 gefunden- und, seht selbst, wie das elektrische Blau der uhrwerkfeinen Japanerin den tiefen Burgunder der englischen Rute akzentuiert: Sie passen nicht nur zusammen, sie gehören zusammen, Ein silbergefaßter Aquamarin auf dunklem Samt.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich glaube auch angelhistorisch überbrückt und verbindet diese Kombination die Klüfte der Zeit. 
Die Chub Specialist ist ein moderner Kohlefaserblank von äußerster Leichtigkeit und mit modernen sehr leichten Kigan RIngen ausgestattet- ihre Länge und Aktion entsprechen aber aufs Haar genau der Rute, die Mr. Shephard 1954 in seinem sehr empfehlenswerten Büchlein "Chub- how to catch them" als perfekte Döbelrute beschrieb (siehe Photo, linke Seite unten ff.):  Also eine 2018er Rute, die mit modernen Werkstoffen aber traditioneller Rutenbaukunst technisch eine Döbelrute der grossen Splitcanezeit der 50er Jahre ist.
Die kleine blaue Shakespeare Ambidex aus 1977 ist ebenfalls aus ihrer Zeit gefallen: Sie ist in allen technischen Belangen, am sichtbarsten in umgreifender Spule und Rotorarme statt Topf, ein Wendepunkt der Statioentwicklung- und dennoch rechnen wir Heutigen sie mit ihrem blauen Kleid, dem klassischen Gehäuse und erhabener Beschriftung  zu den Klassikern, obwohl sie eine Revolutionärin war.

Und so siehts aus: Hier liegt eine 4 Jahre alte Rute, die sich wie eine aus den 50ern verhält. An ihr hängt eine 40 Jahre alte Rolle, die aussieht als stammte sie aus den Sechzigern, sich aber verhält wie eine aus den 2000ern.

Wir leben wahrlich in herrlichen Zeiten,
hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dagegen gibt es das Megapack vom Forellenheini, wo die Needles im P/L wenigstens verträglich sind.
> Ich verliere die leider auch hin und wieder, da platzte mir Anfang 2020 der Kragen und ich habe mindestens 18 gekauft und strategisch verteilt.
> Hoffentlich waren es genug?


Ist mir auch klar, vmtl. habe ich etwa 432 Ködernadeln irgendwo verteilt, aber dennoch sind sie immer rar, egal wieviele ich anschaffe: Vmtl. sind sie wie Hakenlöser oder andere essentielle Kleinteile "Leuchtfeuer" bzw. Anziehungspunkte für Mikro-Wurmlöcher bzw. Raum/Zeit Anomalien. Irgendwo im Multiversum gibt es einen Planeten, der ausschliesslich aus Ködernadeln besteht, die armen Bewohner.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das häßliche, hier etwas Schönes.
> Liebe Ükels,
> in den letzten Tagen waren ja sowohl die Döbelei als auch klassisches Gerät und entsprechende Methoden hier Themen bei uns- und auch der vermeintliche Gegensatz von anglerischer Klassik und Moderne- oder besser, wie man beides vermählen könnte. Solcherart inspiriert bin ich mit Nachtmütze und Kerzenhalter in die Minimaxtacklekatakomben geschlichen, um mal zu sehen, ob ich da nicht etwas passendes zusammenstellen könnte.
> 
> Zurückgekehrt bin ich mit einer wie ich finde schönen Kombination, die die Zeiten überbrückt:
> Die Rute ist eine Kingfisher/Mick Holgate "Chub Specialist", die ich mir 2018 mit zweidrei Personalisierungen aufbauen liess, eine heute ungewöhnliche Rute auf Basis eines dreiteiligen Harrison Fliegenblanks (Nr.27, vmtl. die letzte ihrer Art). Und endlich habe ich die perfekt passende Rolle in Gestalt der kleinen technisch hervorragenden 1977er Shakespeare Ambidex 2400 gefunden- und, seht selbst, wie das elektrische Blau der uhrwerkfeinen Japanerin den tiefen Burgunder der englischen Rute akzentuiert: Sie passen nicht nur zusammen, sie gehören zusammen, Ein silbergefaßter Aquamarin auf dunklem Samt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube auch angelhistorisch überbrückt und verbindet diese Kombination die Klüfte der Zeit.
> Die Chub Specialist ist ein moderner Kohlefaserblank von äußerster Leichtigkeit und mit modernen sehr leichten Kigan RIngen ausgestattet- ihre Länge und Aktion entsprechen aber aufs Haar genau der Rute, die Mr. Shephard 1954 in seinem sehr empfehlenswerten Büchlein "Chub- how to catch them" als perfekte Döbelrute beschrieb (siehe Photo, linke Seite unten ff.): Also eine 2018er Rute, die mit modernen Werkstoffen aber traditioneller Rutenbaukunst technisch eine Döbelrute der grossen Splitcanezeit der 50er Jahre ist.
> Die kleine blaue Shakespeare Ambidex aus 1977 ist ebenfalls aus ihrer Zeit gefallen: Sie ist in allen technischen Belangen, am sichtbarsten in umgreifender Spule und Rotorarme statt Topf, ein Wendepunkt der Statioentwicklung- und dennoch rechnen wir Heutigen sie mit ihrem blauen Kleid, dem klassischen Gehäuse und erhabener Beschriftung zu den Klassikern, obwohl sie eine Revolutionärin war.
> 
> Und so siehts aus: Hier liegt eine 4 Jahre alte Rute, die sich wie eine aus den 50ern verhält. An ihr hängt eine 40 Jahre alte Rolle, die aussieht als stammte sie aus den Sechzigern, sich aber verhält wie eine aus den 2000ern.
> 
> Wir leben wahrlich in herrlichen Zeiten,
> hg
> Euer
> Minimax


 
Na das ist ja eine Augenweide so sollten Angeln aussehen  ein Träumchen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Solche Ruten sind scheinbar nicht mehr so angesagt, meist ist von "fast action" die Rede. 

Ich habe auch so eine Nudel, wenn auch alles andere als eine Döbelrute. Die ist nur 6' kurz und hat ein WG von 4g - eine ....hüstel....räusper....Spoonrute. Ein tolles Gerät aus Japanien.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier ist schon ein selbsterkennender Ködernadelsammler im Schuh


Ti-it schrieb:


> Hatte das mit den Ködernadeln schon mal zeitweise aufgegeben ...
> aber die Angst im Sommer mit dünnen Sohlen in die angebauten Ködernadeln zu treten war einfach zu groß.





Minimax schrieb:


> Ist mir auch klar, vmtl. habe ich etwa 432 Ködernadeln irgendwo verteilt, aber dennoch sind sie immer rar, egal wieviele ich anschaffe: Vmtl. sind sie wie Hakenlöser oder andere essentielle Kleinteile "Leuchtfeuer" bzw. Anziehungspunkte für Mikro-Wurmlöcher bzw. Raum/Zeit Anomalien. Irgendwo im Multiversum gibt es einen Planeten, der ausschliesslich aus Ködernadeln besteht, die armen Bewohner.


Vlt. solltest du mal in deinen Stiefelsohlen etc. genauer nachgucken? 

Ich verliere meine am ehesten am Wasser im dunkeln, da muss es einen darauf fixierten Kobold geben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und so siehts aus: Hier liegt eine 4 Jahre alte Rute, die sich wie eine aus den 50ern verhält. An ihr hängt eine 40 Jahre alte Rolle, die aussieht als stammte sie aus den Sechzigern, sich aber verhält wie eine aus den 2000ern.
> 
> Wir leben wahrlich in herrlichen Zeiten,
> hg
> Euer
> Minimax


Deine 2400 ist richtig gut erhalten , merkt merkt man gerade im Zusammenwirken mit der Rute (eine Harrison ist einer Ambidex irgendwie doch würdig)
Jedenfalls sehen die beiden nun in frühen 2022 noch richtig nietnagelneu zusammen aus, wie ein neues frisches Liebespärchen, selbst der Schieberollenhalter passt exakt.
Was mit der strahlenden blauen Eisprinzessin von der optischen Wirkung her wirklich nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vlt. solltest du mal in deinen Stiefelsohlen etc. genauer nachgucken?


Das ist etwas offtopic, aber ich bin einmal (in einem dienstlichen Kontext) einen ganzen Tag lang mit einem sehr platten, sehr toten Frosch im Schuh umhergewandert. Für ihn muss die Überraschung morgens gekommen sein, mich traf sie abends beim zufeldbettgehen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was mit der strahlenden blauen Eisprinzessin wirklich nicht so einfach ist.


Dachte ich auch, aber passt aber, ich weiss auch nicht warum? Und technisch gesehen sind die beiden wirklich ein gutes Match.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das häßliche, hier etwas Schönes.


Lechz und sabber....
In letzter Zeit überzeugst Du mich mit deinem guten Geschmack..


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin den Askari (groß-)Katalog bekommen und angefangen zu lesen.
> bei den diversen schönen neuen Nanoflex dachte ich in der Tat an dich


Du kennst halt deine Pappenheimer..
Den Katalog habe ich (zum Glük..) noch nicht..


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lechtz und sabber....
> In letzter Zeit überzeugst Du mich mit deinem guten Geschmack..


Die Combo ist was für Genussfischen, die schöne Jahreszeit, wo nicht jeder Biss pariert sein will.
Ich darf das Kompliment erwidwrn, Du hast mich schon länger beeinflusst mit Deiner Mahnung zu Schnelligkeit und Responsivität. In den Mk IV und V steckt auch ein bisschen Rhinefisher, nicht zu ihrem Nachteil.
Die heute verlinkten DAMs finde ich übrigens sehr interessant, ich sähe wknw Fülle von Einsatzmöglichkeiten,
Herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ne wunderschöne Combo, lieber Minimax! Sie wird Dir sicher viele schöne Stunden am Fischwasser bescheren.

Danke für die Beschreibung Deiner Angeltechnik, Mescalero - also so ne Art von runterkopiertem DS.
Ich habe nen ganzen Karton mit Mini- und Micro-Gummiködern aus dem Reich der Mitte, die hatte ich mir vor ner Weile bestellt, aber dann doch nie probiert.
Wollte damit gezielt auf opportunistisch veranlagte Friedfische... Sollte ich vielleicht mal zum Einsatz bringen.


----------



## Dace

Zugegeben, Minimax, es hat schon etwas philosophisches und zugleich liebevolles, wie du Angelgerät detailgetreu in Szene setzt und beschreibts - das finde ich einfach klasse. Und es passt.

Angeln ist halt mehr, als nur ein Fisch aus dem Wasser ziehen und "vorn Kopf kloppen".

Ich bin da etwas pragmatischer. Obwohl, wenn mir danach ist, nehme ich mir eine schöne Matchrute mit der Centre-Pin oder der Mitchell Match, meine Weidensitzkiepe und lass den Dicki Carr Stick mit der Flocke abtreiben …

Hier mal wieder eine Symphony aus Tradition und Neuzeit …






The Frank Guttfield Black Sqirrles Big Tench 11' by Dons of Edmonton

The Peter Jackson "Southill Park" Tench Rod 11' 3" by Dons of Edmonton

Special Tench by Simpson of Turnford 11'

Alle 3 Ruten habe ich aus den Original Blanks selbst gebaut.


----------



## geomas

#Ködernadeln

Die von Ringers (auf dem Foto mittig) gefallen mir sehr gut - die sind recht kurz, schwimmen im Fall der Fälle, rollen nicht durch die Dreikant-Griff-Form und kommen in grellbunten Farben. Die gibts als „Quickstop”-Nadel (also zum Aufspießen der Speedstops, Rapidstops...) und mit schrägem seitlichem Schlitz.
Die Baitpunches von Ringers (auch schwimmend und schön grellbunt) liebe ich sehr. Die Looptyer zeigten sich qualitativ denen eines bekannten Herstellers (dessen waren scharfkantig) auch überlegen. Nur bei Hakenlösern bevorzuge ich die Dinger (gibts von Stonfo und anderen Firmen) wie links abgebildet. Für sehr kleine Haken habe ich andere Löser. Die besten Köder-Bohrer, die ich kenne, sind die von Drennan. Die gingen deutlich besser durch sehr harte Pellets... als andere Drills, die ich probiert habe. Und ein kleines praktisches Tool, das ich sehr mag, ist die lütte Plastikzange von Stonfo.






grell ist gut​
Normalerweise beginnen meine Angelsessions ohnehin damit, daß ein äußerst wichtiges Kleinteil wie ein Looptyer oder ne Ködernadel in die Brennesseln fällt. Da bin ich schon dankbar, wenn es farblich nicht in Camo gehalten ist.


----------



## geomas

Ein sehr schönes Glasruten-Trio hast Du da am Start, lieber Dace. 



Kann man die alten „Drahtringe” eigentlich auch an der Rute schweißen/löten oder sonstwie (Superkleber??) alltagstauglich reparieren? 
Bei einer meiner beiden Legerlites 223 (die ollere) ist ein Ring an einer Stelle der „Ringhalterung” lose. Nicht der Leitring, sondern der 2. oder 3. Ring von unten, wenn ich das recht erinnere. Ich habe die Rute 3 oder 4x gefischt, seit ich das festgestellt habe, es ist kein Drama, sollte aber natürlich in Ordnung gebracht werden.


----------



## Dace

Ich hatte an einer Rute das gleiche Problem gehabt. Da ich da Garn natürlich nicht hatte, habe ich das tatsächlich gelötet bekommen. Man muss da höllisch aufpassen, ich habe den Blank gut abgeschottet, denn das Problem ist der Ring, der natürlich die Wärme leistet. Längere Hitzeinwirkung ist da zu vermeiden. Hält aber immer noch, aber ein kleiner Knubbel wird es werden. Ansonsten bleibt nur neu das Neubinden ...

Apropos Kleber. Hatte ich versucht, hat aber nicht gehalten.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Die Punches sehen sehr verlockend aus. Von den weniger bunten Matrix habe ich tatsächlich schon einen ins Gras fallen lassen und nicht mehr gefunden. Ebenso die Pinzette aus Fr. M's Nagelpflegeset. Mich deucht, ich sollte in Bitcoins grellbuntes Werkzeug investieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Wünsche Dir auch viel Erfolg und zolle Deiner Entscheidung Respekt Tobias85 !
Schöne Sache Mescalero , bin so auch wahnsinnig gern unterwegs und auch mit Wurfproblemen vertraut. Aber 10m bei um die 4-5 Gramm insgesamt finde ich arg wenig. Kann es sein das da irgendwas in der Kombination, bzw. Zusammenspiel vom Tackle bis Köder nicht passt? Selbst 1-3 Gramm Jigs plus 1Gramm Köder bekomme ich relativ gut raus. Klar, keine 50m. Mit an/unter 10m kämpfe ich meist nur mit Nymphen und Vorschaltschrot, da habe ich noch keine optimale Lösung gefunden.
Meine Güte, so herrliche Tacklebilder wieder, da wird ein Zügeln zur Mammutaufgabe!
Die DAM von rhinefisher wirkt tatsächlich interessant. Mefoblank, Transportlänge, WG, Gesamtlänge. Könnte ich mir gut als leichte all Rute am See, oder Döbelrute am Fluss für Pepe vorstellen.


----------



## Mescalero

rustaweli 
Die Probleme beim Auswerfen gibt es nur bei den Tungsten Jigs. Die Perlen sind nur um die 3 oder 3,5 mm und zusammen mit dem Wurm wiegt der Köder vielleicht 0,5 Gramm. 
Die 5 Gramm DS-Montage lässt sich gut und weit werfen, manchmal auch zu gut.....wenn es Bäume am gegenüberliegenden Ufer gibt, muss ich eher bremsen (wurde mir gesagt  ).


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> rustaweli
> Die Probleme beim Auswerfen gibt es nur bei den Tungsten Jigs. Die Perlen sind nur um die 3 oder 3,5 mm und zusammen mit dem Wurm wiegt der Köder vielleicht 0,5 Gramm.
> Die 5 Gramm DS-Montage lässt sich gut und weit werfen, manchmal auch zu gut.....wenn es Bäume am gegenüberliegenden Ufer gibt, muss ich eher bremsen (wurde mir gesagt  ).


Ah, 0,5 ist eine Ansage. Glaube in dem Bereich wird es arg teuer vom Tackle her.
Ja, Bäume, Hindernisse und werfen. Da würde ne top BC BFS Abhilfe schaffen können. Aber traue ich mir auch (noch) nicht. Einmal zwecks Preis und dann den ganzen tricky Wurftechniken.  Schreib doch bitte ab und an im UL Thread wenn mal Friedfische beissen! Wäre toll!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen, die Sonne scheint und es fällt mir sehr, sehr schwer, hier in meiner HO-Kemmenate die Füße still zu halten. Soll ich heute das erste Mal an einem kleinen See angeln? Der ist ungefähr einen halben Kilometer lang und in Schnitt 50 m breit. Nach der flachen Uferzone fällt der See auf eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von anderthalb Metern ab. Im Sommer gibt es zudem reichlich Seerosenfelder. Ernsthaft gefischt habe den lütten See noch nie, wohl aber im letzten Sommer mal schwimmend erkundet. Anglerisch interessant sind nur die schilfgesäumten Uferzonen. Mach etwa drei, vier Metern vom Ufer entfernt, wird es richtig schlammig. Was sich in dem kleinen See befindet, weiß ich nicht. Der See wird nicht (glücklicherweise) nicht bewirtschaftet, so dass ich mir neben Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Gestern usw. auch mit Schleien und Karpfen vorstellen kann. Und wer weiß, vielleicht zieht auch die eine oder andere Karausche ihre Bahnen in dem kleinen See. Aber vielleicht liege ich mit meinen Hoffnungen auch komplett falsch, und in dem See findet sich letztlich nur ein verbutteter Weißfischbestand? Das werde ich nur fischend herausfinden können, da der See für eine kleine Erkundung mit der U-Wasserkamera zu trübe ist. Aber so vom Ansehen eignet er sich perfekt für die Angelei mit der Matchrute. Ich werde es mal probieren. Vielleicht mit einer der neuen Stachelschweinposen, die ich bei Mr. Sharpe bestellt habe und die heute geliefert werden sollen. Anbei noch eine Drohnenaufnahme vom letzten Sommer und ein Bild, das ich vor einigen Tagen gemacht habe. So... nun aber an die Arbeit. Und natürlich noch die besten Wünsche an alle Erkrankten und Quarantänisierten ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein interessantes Gewässer, Stephan.
Bin gespannt was du da rauszauberst.


----------



## Ukel

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, die Sonne scheint und es fällt mir sehr, sehr schwer, hier in meiner HO-Kemmenate die Füße still zu halten. Soll ich heute das erste Mal an einem kleinen See angeln? Der ist ungefähr einen halben Kilometer lang und in Schnitt 50 m breit. Nach der flachen Uferzone fällt der See auf eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von anderthalb Metern ab. Im Sommer gibt es zudem reichlich Seerosenfelder. Ernsthaft gefischt habe den lütten See noch nie, wohl aber im letzten Sommer mal schwimmend erkundet. Anglerisch interessant sind nur die schilfgesäumten Uferzonen. Mach etwa drei, vier Metern vom Ufer entfernt, wird es richtig schlammig. Was sich in dem kleinen See befindet, weiß ich nicht. Der See wird nicht (glücklicherweise) nicht bewirtschaftet, so dass ich mir neben Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Gestern usw. auch mit Schleien und Karpfen vorstellen kann. Und wer weiß, vielleicht zieht auch die eine oder andere Karausche ihre Bahnen in dem kleinen See. Aber vielleicht liege ich mit meinen Hoffnungen auch komplett falsch, und in dem See findet sich letztlich nur ein verbutteter Weißfischbestand? Das werde ich nur fischend herausfinden können, da der See für eine kleine Erkundung mit der U-Wasserkamera zu trübe ist. Aber so vom Ansehen eignet er sich perfekt für die Angelei mit der Matchrute. Ich werde es mal probieren. Vielleicht mit einer der neuen Stachelschweinposen, die ich bei Mr. Sharpe bestellt habe und die heute geliefert werden sollen. Anbei noch eine Drohnenaufnahme vom letzten Sommer und ein Bild, das ich vor einigen Tagen gemacht habe. So... nun aber an die Arbeit. Und natürlich noch die besten Wünsche an alle Erkrankten und Quarantänisierten ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398598
> Anhang anzeigen 398599


Sehr schönes Gewässer, da warten sicherlich ein paar Überraschungen auf dich


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, die Sonne scheint und es fällt mir sehr, sehr schwer, hier in meiner HO-Kemmenate die Füße still zu halten. Soll ich heute das erste Mal an einem kleinen See angeln? Der ist ungefähr einen halben Kilometer lang und in Schnitt 50 m breit. Nach der flachen Uferzone fällt der See auf eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von anderthalb Metern ab. Im Sommer gibt es zudem reichlich Seerosenfelder. Ernsthaft gefischt habe den lütten See noch nie, wohl aber im letzten Sommer mal schwimmend erkundet. Anglerisch interessant sind nur die schilfgesäumten Uferzonen. Mach etwa drei, vier Metern vom Ufer entfernt, wird es richtig schlammig. Was sich in dem kleinen See befindet, weiß ich nicht. Der See wird nicht (glücklicherweise) nicht bewirtschaftet, so dass ich mir neben Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Gestern usw. auch mit Schleien und Karpfen vorstellen kann. Und wer weiß, vielleicht zieht auch die eine oder andere Karausche ihre Bahnen in dem kleinen See. Aber vielleicht liege ich mit meinen Hoffnungen auch komplett falsch, und in dem See findet sich letztlich nur ein verbutteter Weißfischbestand? Das werde ich nur fischend herausfinden können, da der See für eine kleine Erkundung mit der U-Wasserkamera zu trübe ist. Aber so vom Ansehen eignet er sich perfekt für die Angelei mit der Matchrute. Ich werde es mal probieren. Vielleicht mit einer der neuen Stachelschweinposen, die ich bei Mr. Sharpe bestellt habe und die heute geliefert werden sollen. Anbei noch eine Drohnenaufnahme vom letzten Sommer und ein Bild, das ich vor einigen Tagen gemacht habe. So... nun aber an die Arbeit. Und natürlich noch die besten Wünsche an alle Erkrankten und Quarantänisierten ...


Ist das der Restdorfer See oder der Laascher See???



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> #Ködernadeln
> 
> Die von Ringers (auf dem Foto mittig) gefallen mir sehr gut - die sind recht kurz, schwimmen im Fall der Fälle, rollen nicht durch die Dreikant-Griff-Form und kommen in grellbunten Farben. Die gibts als „Quickstop”-Nadel (also zum Aufspießen der Speedstops, Rapidstops...) und mit schrägem seitlichem Schlitz.
> Die Baitpunches von Ringers (auch schwimmend und schön grellbunt) liebe ich sehr. Die Looptyer zeigten sich qualitativ denen eines bekannten Herstellers (dessen waren scharfkantig) auch überlegen. Nur bei Hakenlösern bevorzuge ich die Dinger (gibts von Stonfo und anderen Firmen) wie links abgebildet. Für sehr kleine Haken habe ich andere Löser. Die besten Köder-Bohrer, die ich kenne, sind die von Drennan. Die gingen deutlich besser durch sehr harte Pellets... als andere Drills, die ich probiert habe. Und ein kleines praktisches Tool, das ich sehr mag, ist die lütte Plastikzange von Stonfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grell ist gut​
> Normalerweise beginnen meine Angelsessions ohnehin damit, daß ein äußerst wichtiges Kleinteil wie ein Looptyer oder ne Ködernadel in die Brennesseln fällt. Da bin ich schon dankbar, wenn es farblich nicht in Camo gehalten ist.


 Missus schaute mir eben über die Schulter, als ich hier am Bild vorbeigescrollt bin......Ihre Frage: Willste Sexspielzeug aussuchen ?


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ...Ihre Frage: Willste Sexspielzeug aussuchen ?


Wenn ich da jetzt drauf geantwortet hätte was ich gedacht habe, ich glaube, ich hätte mich danach selber gesperrt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ist das der Restdorfer See oder der Laascher See???
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Keiner von beiden, sondern eines der zahlreichen Klein- und Kleinstgewässer im Deichvorland.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Missus schaute mir eben über die Schulter, als ich hier am Bild vorbeigescrollt bin......Ihre Frage: Willste Sexspielzeug aussuchen ?


----------



## rule270

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir auch viel Erfolg und zolle Deiner Entscheidung Respekt Tobias85 !
> Schöne Sache Mescalero , bin so auch wahnsinnig gern unterwegs und auch mit Wurfproblemen vertraut. Aber 10m bei um die 4-5 Gramm insgesamt finde ich arg wenig. Kann es sein das da irgendwas in der Kombination, bzw. Zusammenspiel vom Tackle bis Köder nicht passt? Selbst 1-3 Gramm Jigs plus 1Gramm Köder bekomme ich relativ gut raus. Klar, keine 50m. Mit an/unter 10m kämpfe ich meist nur mit Nymphen und Vorschaltschrot, da habe ich noch keine optimale Lösung gefunden.
> Meine Güte, so herrliche Tacklebilder wieder, da wird ein Zügeln zur Mammutaufgabe!
> Die DAM von rhinefisher wirkt tatsächlich interessant. Mefoblank, Transportlänge, WG, Gesamtlänge. Könnte ich mir gut als leichte all Rute am See, oder Döbelrute am Fluss für Pepe vorstellen.


Hy
versuch mal mit Spiros.
Rudi


----------



## Finke20

Wuemmehunter, es sieht doch mehr mach einem Altarm aus ,  der im Zuge der Flussbegradigung übrig geblieben ist.
Aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes Gewässer.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es ist ein Altarm, der aber im Zuge der Kultivierung vor wer weiß wie vielen Jahren vom Flusssystem abgeschnitten worden ist. Teil des Flusssystems wird der See nur noch bei richtig heftigen Hochwassern.


----------



## Astacus74

Finke20 schrieb:


> der im Zuge der Flussbegradigung übrig geblieben ist.


Naja der Mittellauf der Elbe ist bislang (Gott sei Dank) vor größeren Ausbaggerarbeiten (Vertiefung) und Begradigungen verschont
geblieben also hier ist mit der flachste und natrlichste Elbabschnitt wirklich Urstromtal.
Deswegen haben wir hier zahlreiche Alt-und Nebenarme der Elbe, teilweise bis zu 5-6km vom heutigen Elbverlauf, auch ändern
sich die Strömungen und die Fahrrinne der Elbe was jetzt Fisch bringt, kann in paar Wochen schon ganz anders sein und nicht zu
vergessen die Wasserstände ändern sich auch, somit hast du eine recht abwechslungsreiche Strecke.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Aussteiger!
Rumpelstilzchen,  Rumpelstilzchen, Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## Slappy

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, die Sonne scheint und es fällt mir sehr, sehr schwer, hier in meiner HO-Kemmenate die Füße still zu halten. Soll ich heute das erste Mal an einem kleinen See angeln? Der ist ungefähr einen halben Kilometer lang und in Schnitt 50 m breit. Nach der flachen Uferzone fällt der See auf eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von anderthalb Metern ab. Im Sommer gibt es zudem reichlich Seerosenfelder. Ernsthaft gefischt habe den lütten See noch nie, wohl aber im letzten Sommer mal schwimmend erkundet. Anglerisch interessant sind nur die schilfgesäumten Uferzonen. Mach etwa drei, vier Metern vom Ufer entfernt, wird es richtig schlammig. Was sich in dem kleinen See befindet, weiß ich nicht. Der See wird nicht (glücklicherweise) nicht bewirtschaftet, so dass ich mir neben Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Gestern usw. auch mit Schleien und Karpfen vorstellen kann. Und wer weiß, vielleicht zieht auch die eine oder andere Karausche ihre Bahnen in dem kleinen See. Aber vielleicht liege ich mit meinen Hoffnungen auch komplett falsch, und in dem See findet sich letztlich nur ein verbutteter Weißfischbestand? Das werde ich nur fischend herausfinden können, da der See für eine kleine Erkundung mit der U-Wasserkamera zu trübe ist. Aber so vom Ansehen eignet er sich perfekt für die Angelei mit der Matchrute. Ich werde es mal probieren. Vielleicht mit einer der neuen Stachelschweinposen, die ich bei Mr. Sharpe bestellt habe und die heute geliefert werden sollen. Anbei noch eine Drohnenaufnahme vom letzten Sommer und ein Bild, das ich vor einigen Tagen gemacht habe. So... nun aber an die Arbeit. Und natürlich noch die besten Wünsche an alle Erkrankten und Quarantänisierten ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398598
> Anhang anzeigen 398599


Ich glaube da geht was, auch wenn es schwer ist.


----------



## Ti-it

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das häßliche, hier etwas Schönes.
> Liebe Ükels,
> in den letzten Tagen waren ja sowohl die Döbelei als auch klassisches Gerät und entsprechende Methoden hier Themen bei uns- und auch der vermeintliche Gegensatz von anglerischer Klassik und Moderne- oder besser, wie man beides vermählen könnte. Solcherart inspiriert bin ich mit Nachtmütze und Kerzenhalter in die Minimaxtacklekatakomben geschlichen, um mal zu sehen, ob ich da nicht etwas passendes zusammenstellen könnte.
> 
> Zurückgekehrt bin ich mit einer wie ich finde schönen Kombination, die die Zeiten überbrückt:
> Die Rute ist eine Kingfisher/Mick Holgate "Chub Specialist", die ich mir 2018 mit zweidrei Personalisierungen aufbauen liess, eine heute ungewöhnliche Rute auf Basis eines dreiteiligen Harrison Fliegenblanks (Nr.27, vmtl. die letzte ihrer Art). Und endlich habe ich die perfekt passende Rolle in Gestalt der kleinen technisch hervorragenden 1977er Shakespeare Ambidex 2400 gefunden- und, seht selbst, wie das elektrische Blau der uhrwerkfeinen Japanerin den tiefen Burgunder der englischen Rute akzentuiert: Sie passen nicht nur zusammen, sie gehören zusammen, Ein silbergefaßter Aquamarin auf dunklem Samt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398567
> 
> 
> Ich glaube auch angelhistorisch überbrückt und verbindet diese Kombination die Klüfte der Zeit.
> Die Chub Specialist ist ein moderner Kohlefaserblank von äußerster Leichtigkeit und mit modernen sehr leichten Kigan RIngen ausgestattet- ihre Länge und Aktion entsprechen aber aufs Haar genau der Rute, die Mr. Shephard 1954 in seinem sehr empfehlenswerten Büchlein "Chub- how to catch them" als perfekte Döbelrute beschrieb (siehe Photo, linke Seite unten ff.):  Also eine 2018er Rute, die mit modernen Werkstoffen aber traditioneller Rutenbaukunst technisch eine Döbelrute der grossen Splitcanezeit der 50er Jahre ist.
> Die kleine blaue Shakespeare Ambidex aus 1977 ist ebenfalls aus ihrer Zeit gefallen: Sie ist in allen technischen Belangen, am sichtbarsten in umgreifender Spule und Rotorarme statt Topf, ein Wendepunkt der Statioentwicklung- und dennoch rechnen wir Heutigen sie mit ihrem blauen Kleid, dem klassischen Gehäuse und erhabener Beschriftung  zu den Klassikern, obwohl sie eine Revolutionärin war.
> 
> Und so siehts aus: Hier liegt eine 4 Jahre alte Rute, die sich wie eine aus den 50ern verhält. An ihr hängt eine 40 Jahre alte Rolle, die aussieht als stammte sie aus den Sechzigern, sich aber verhält wie eine aus den 2000ern.
> 
> Wir leben wahrlich in herrlichen Zeiten,
> hg
> Euer
> Minimax


Unglaublich schöne Kombi, Minimax. Herzlichen Glückwunsch hierzu! Eine Augenweide.

Wuemmehunter sehr idyllisches Fleckchen! Bin gespannt, was du uns hierzu berichtest.

Ja bei mir hat der Tackleaffe tatsächlich auch nicht locker gelassen. 
North Western und Normark. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> North Western und Normark.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das häßliche, hier etwas Schönes.
> Liebe Ükels,
> in den letzten Tagen waren ja sowohl die Döbelei als auch klassisches Gerät und entsprechende Methoden hier Themen bei uns- und auch der vermeintliche Gegensatz von anglerischer Klassik und Moderne- oder besser, wie man beides vermählen könnte. Solcherart inspiriert bin ich mit Nachtmütze und Kerzenhalter in die Minimaxtacklekatakomben geschlichen, um mal zu sehen, ob ich da nicht etwas passendes zusammenstellen könnte.
> 
> Zurückgekehrt bin ich mit einer wie ich finde schönen Kombination, die die Zeiten überbrückt:
> Die Rute ist eine Kingfisher/Mick Holgate "Chub Specialist", die ich mir 2018 mit zweidrei Personalisierungen aufbauen liess, eine heute ungewöhnliche Rute auf Basis eines dreiteiligen Harrison Fliegenblanks (Nr.27, vmtl. die letzte ihrer Art). Und endlich habe ich die perfekt passende Rolle in Gestalt der kleinen technisch hervorragenden 1977er Shakespeare Ambidex 2400 gefunden- und, seht selbst, wie das elektrische Blau der uhrwerkfeinen Japanerin den tiefen Burgunder der englischen Rute akzentuiert: Sie passen nicht nur zusammen, sie gehören zusammen, Ein silbergefaßter Aquamarin auf dunklem Samt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398567
> 
> 
> Ich glaube auch angelhistorisch überbrückt und verbindet diese Kombination die Klüfte der Zeit.
> Die Chub Specialist ist ein moderner Kohlefaserblank von äußerster Leichtigkeit und mit modernen sehr leichten Kigan RIngen ausgestattet- ihre Länge und Aktion entsprechen aber aufs Haar genau der Rute, die Mr. Shephard 1954 in seinem sehr empfehlenswerten Büchlein "Chub- how to catch them" als perfekte Döbelrute beschrieb (siehe Photo, linke Seite unten ff.):  Also eine 2018er Rute, die mit modernen Werkstoffen aber traditioneller Rutenbaukunst technisch eine Döbelrute der grossen Splitcanezeit der 50er Jahre ist.
> Die kleine blaue Shakespeare Ambidex aus 1977 ist ebenfalls aus ihrer Zeit gefallen: Sie ist in allen technischen Belangen, am sichtbarsten in umgreifender Spule und Rotorarme statt Topf, ein Wendepunkt der Statioentwicklung- und dennoch rechnen wir Heutigen sie mit ihrem blauen Kleid, dem klassischen Gehäuse und erhabener Beschriftung  zu den Klassikern, obwohl sie eine Revolutionärin war.
> 
> Und so siehts aus: Hier liegt eine 4 Jahre alte Rute, die sich wie eine aus den 50ern verhält. An ihr hängt eine 40 Jahre alte Rolle, die aussieht als stammte sie aus den Sechzigern, sich aber verhält wie eine aus den 2000ern.
> 
> Wir leben wahrlich in herrlichen Zeiten,
> hg
> Euer
> Minimax


Eines der schönsten Bilder die ich hier gesehen habe. Du hast Stil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> Eines der schönsten Bilder die ich hier gesehen habe. Du hast Stil.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, wirklich eine sehr schöne Combo! 
Überhaupt ist dies hier eine Oase des guten Geschmacks, Stil's und des Umgangstons.


----------



## Tricast

Bei mir liegen schon seit Jahren diese Posen im Schrank. Sie sind von der DAM und ganz typische Hebebissposen. Nur die Befestigung auf der Schnur kenne ich nicht.
Kennt jemand diese Posen und hat sie schon benutzt?










Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht aus als wenn da noch ein Röhrchen durch soll und das dann mit festgeschraubt wird aber ich kann nur raten.
Habe und benutze solche Posen nicht.

Vielleicht hat ja eiszeit Infos dazu?


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen schon seit Jahren diese Posen im Schrank. Sie sind von der DAM und ganz typische Hebebissposen. Nur die Befestigung auf der Schnur kenne ich nicht.
> Kennt jemand diese Posen und hat sie schon benutzt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398647
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398649
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Mysteriös.. Ich könnte mir die als Feststellpose vorstellen, mit folgender Art der Befestigung:
Man fädelt ein Stückchen Silikoschlauch auf die Schnur, über das man mittig die kleine Buchse schiebt.
Schraubt man nun die Pose in das Female-Gewinde der Buchse, drückt ihr Male-Gewinde auf den Schlauch mit der Schnur, und arretiert die Pose?
Ich sehe jetzt nicht den Vorteil gegenüber ner Öse und zwei Bleischroten, aber anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären

Edit: so etwa


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht aus als wenn da noch ein Röhrchen durch soll und das dann mit festgeschraubt wird aber ich kann nur raten.
> Habe und benutze solche Posen nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja eiszeit Infos dazu?


Edit Prof war schneller


----------



## Tricast

Die Posen sind schon Asbach-Uralt, müssen noch aus der Kremkus Zeit stammen. Die lagen mal in einer Grabbelkiste und da sie so skurriel mit der Befestigung aussahen musste ich die mitnehmen.
So mit einem festeren Schlauch dachte ich mir das wohl auch. Aber vielleicht kennt ja doch jemand diese Waggler?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Überhaupt ist dies hier eine Oase des guten Geschmacks


Warte ab bis es wärmer wird, dann poste ich Bilder von mir in meinem Harristweed-Monokini mit Watstiefelhaltern als Kleidungstechnische Synthese von Klassik und Moderne.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Warte ab bis es wärmer wird, dann poste ich Bilder von mir in meinem Harristweed-Monokini mit Watstiefelhaltern als Kleidungstechnische Synthese von Klassik und Moderne.


Kriegen wir da bitte vorweg auch eine Skizze von ? Das mit der Umsetzung der Halter interessiert mich doch technisch sehr.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Warte ab bis es wärmer wird, dann poste ich Bilder von mir in meinem Harristweed-Monokini mit Watstiefelhaltern als Kleidungstechnische Synthese von Klassik und Moderne.


Ich stelle mir das gerade vor meinem geistigen Auge vor. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Umsetzung und uch Sky duck ist ja schon an der technischen Umsetzung sehr interessiert. Am besten Du führst das dann in Gieselwerder vor.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Bin gerade über diese Firma gestolpert die doch wohl günstige Feeder anbietet: https://www.edemshook.de/

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> Kriegen wir da bitte vorweg auch eine Skizze von ? Das mit der Umsetzung der Halter interessiert mich doch technisch sehr.


Das darf Tikey0815 s bessere Hälfte dann aber nicht bei einem Blick über seine Schulter zu Gesicht bekommen, sonst hat er 'n echtes Problem...


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Das darf Tikey0815 s bessere Hälfte dann aber nicht bei einem Blick über seine Schulter zu Gesicht bekommen, sonst hat er 'n echtes Problem...


Stümmt, sie würde sicher sagen, schau mal Tikey, so klapperdürr könntest du auch mal werden, aber ich lieb dich trotzdem


----------



## Tikey0815

Ihr habt mich mit eurem Tackle Shopping Wahn übrigens angesteckt  eben ne neue Abu 506 MKII Kapselrolle bestellt vielleicht Pimp Ich damit meine OCC Rute


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich mit eurem Tackle Shopping Wahn übrigens angesteckt  eben ne neue Abu 506 MKII Kapselrolle bestellt vielleicht Pimp Ich damit meine OCC Rute


Tikey !..du bist mir ja einer...
Wusste garnicht das Du ..kapselneugierig.. bist.
Die 506 II ist ja wahrlich üppig mit Ersatzspulen gesegnet, keine schlechte Wahl für die OCC
Glückwunsch zum Einkauf,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Kapsel! Ich mag die Teile ja sehr.


----------



## Tikey0815

Danke, bin gespannt wie ich mich damit anstelle, hab mich ja lange geziert weil ich viel über Schwierigkeitsgrad damit gelesen habe. Aber nach einigen Videos über das Angeln damit ist nun doch meine Neugierde geweckt. Erhoffe mir damit besseres Posen Angeln am Fluss und Kanal


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Danke, bin gespannt wie ich mich damit anstelle, hab mich ja lange geziert weil ich viel über Schwierigkeitsgrad damit gelesen habe. Aber nach einigen Videos über das Angeln damit ist nun doch meine Neugierde geweckt. Erhoffe mir damit besseres Posen Angeln am Fluss und Kanal


Also ich habe mir die Rolle ja letztes Jahr für meine Matchrute gegönnt, schwierig ist da nix dran, ich finde es beim Posenfischen eher sogar als Erleichterung. Einziger Nachteil ist halt die wurfweite, sofern diese überhaupt relevant ist. Achte nur darauf die Spulen nicht zu voll zu machen (untern Rand) sonst klemmen die. Gibt aber auch gute Videos zu


----------



## geomas

Die Einhandbedienung beim Auswerfen mit der Kapsel ist absolut super, besonders beim Posenangeln, wenn wie beim Trotting oft geworfen wird. 
Und das Abbremsen der Schnur im Flug („feathering the line”) geht mit ner Kapsel meiner Meinung nach klar besser als mit ner konventionellen Statio.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Und das Abbremsen der Schnur im Flug („feathering the line”) geht mit ner Kapsel meiner Meinung nach klar besser als mit ner konventionellen Statio.


...besonders gut geht auch das sorgsame züchten, hegen und pflegen ganz wundersamer Perücken unterhalb der Kapsel.
Dort sind diese reizvollen Gewächse dem Sonnenlicht und wachsamen Anglerblicken entzogen und können so zu enormer Größe und erstaunlicher Komplexität heranreifen.

Ich mag auch die mit der Kurbel gekoppelten Bremsen, die durch ihre Launenhaftigkeit, Spontaneität und intuitive Bedienung so manchen Drill auflockern und humoristisch bereichern.

Man sieht also: Kapselrollen polarisieren- im Grunde wie Pins. Ich, obwohl ich dem Konzept ein _bisschen kritisch_ gegenüberstehe, freue mich aber, daß es Kapselrollen gibt, denn sie sind wirklich ein schöner und bunter Kontrapunkt gegenüber dem heutigen Statioeinerlei. Und sie haben eine lange Geschichte und kundige Freunde, was zeigt das doch was an ihnen dran sein muss, 
Hg
Minipin


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ...besonders gut geht auch das sorgsame züchten, hegen und pflegen ganz wundersamer Perücken unterhalb der Kapsel.
> Dort sind diese reizvollen Gewächse dem Sonnenlicht und wachsamen Anglerblicken entzogen und können so zu enormer Größe und erstaunlicher Komplexität heranreifen.
> 
> ...



Ohh, mir fällt da gerade die wenig subtile Bezeichnung „Rostocker Toupet” für einen klitzekleinen Abu-Kapsel-Tüdel ein.
Danke Trotta  für die Wortfindung an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, mir fällt da gerade die wenig subtile Bezeichnung „Rostocker Toupet” für einen klitzekleinen Abu-Kapsel-Tüdel ein.
> Danke Trotta  für die Wortfindung an dieser Stelle.


Aus Zartgefühl und stammtischlicher Liebe habe ich in meinem obigen Post extra auf dieses legendäre Ükelwort verzichtet.


----------



## Tokka

Minimax schrieb:


> ...besonders gut geht auch das sorgsame züchten, hegen und pflegen ganz wundersamer Perücken unterhalb der Kapsel.
> Dort sind diese reizvollen Gewächse dem Sonnenlicht und wachsamen Anglerblicken entzogen und können so zu enormer Größe und erstaunlicher Komplexität heranreifen.


So begann das bei mir auch. Allerdings habe ich später zusammen mit der Ükelgemeinde herausgefunden, dass die Spule unten kaputt war und dann habe ich  noch den grössten aller Fehler entdeckt. Ich mag es kaum sagen, aber man sollte die Spule auf der “Hebeeinrichtung“ der Rolle einklicken. Das hatte ich nicht gemacht. Und so kamen immer wieder in regelmäßigen Abständen die schönsten Perücken zustande. Trotzdem habe ich in dieser Konstellation einen Endvierzieger Döbel drillen können. Während des Drills habe ich die Rolle auseinandergenommen, die wahrlich nicht kleine Perücke entwirrt, alles wieder zusammengebaut und schließlich den wild tobenden Döbel gebändigt. Ein zufällig vorbeigekommender Sportsmann zollte mir Respekt für den schönen Fisch, sagte aber auch: „Für Kapsellrollen machst du hier aber keene Werbung“.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> ...besonders gut geht auch das sorgsame züchten, hegen und pflegen ganz wundersamer Perücken unterhalb der Kapsel.
> Dort sind diese reizvollen Gewächse dem Sonnenlicht und wachsamen Anglerblicken entzogen und können so zu enormer Größe und erstaunlicher Komplexität heranreifen.
> 
> Ich mag auch die mit der Kurbel gekoppelten Bremsen, die durch ihre Launenhaftigkeit, Spontaneität und intuitive Bedienung so manchen Drill auflockern und humoristisch bereichern.
> 
> Man sieht also: Kapselrollen polarisieren- im Grunde wie Pins.  ...


Ich lese deine Ausführungen zur Wunderlockenkapsel mit Vergnügen! 
Aber auch mit der Pin oder selbst der guten alten Wenderolle werde ich nicht mehr warm.
Meiner seiner quasi vollautomatisch mitdosierender Spulenrandfinger serviert die besten Künste der anderen Schnurfangdosen auch wunderfein!
Insbesondere auf einer wundersamen flutschig Parabol-Abwurfkanten-Rolle


----------



## Minimax

Tokka schrieb:


> Ein zufällig vorbeigekommender Sportsmann zollte mir Respekt für den schönen Fisch, sagte aber auch: „Für Kapsellrollen machst du hier aber keene Werbung“.


Aber dafür für kaltes Blut und Geistesgegenwart  in kritischer Situation unter Zeugen. Mein Kompliment, ich hätte den Fisch vermutlich verloren (mit nem ordentlichen Stück Strippe, was schwerer wiegt). Tolle Anekdote, herzliches Petri nachträglich


----------



## geomas

Alternativen zu den Kapseln gibt es ja auch in Form einiger Exoten unter den konventionellen Stationärrollen: genannt seien die Full-Controll-(??) Modelle von Mitchell (kenne ich selbst nicht) und zum Beispiel auch die Daiwa 1657DM. Beide für die Einhand-Bedienung gebaut.






Daiwa 1657 DM „Auto Bail” an einer Silstar Tradition Quiver 285, die Posenangelrolle funktioniert also auch an einer Grundrute...

Die habe ich und schätze sie, auch wenn der Finger-Dab-Mechanismus an meinem Exemplar gelegentlich etwas hakelt. Und andere Rollen boten auch eine Einhand-Bedienung beim Werfen. Es gab alte (und jetzt teure) Daiwa-Frontbremsrollen mit „Trigger” und andere. Schönes Thema.


----------



## Tokka

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber dafür für kaltes Blut und Geistesgegenwart  in kritischer Situation unter Zeugen. Mein Kompliment, ich hätte den Fisch vermutlich verloren (mit nem ordentlichen Stück Strippe, was schwerer wiegt). Tolle Anekdote, herzliches Petri nachträglich


Aber das Stöckchen hat mir sehr dabei geholfen. Drennan macht glücklich


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Alternativen zu den Kapseln gibt es ja auch in Form einiger Exoten unter den konventionellen Stationärrollen: genannt seien die Full-Controll-(??) Modelle von Mitchell (kenne ich selbst nicht) und zum Beispiel auch die Daiwa 1657DM. Die habe ich und schätze sie, auch wenn der Finger-Dab-Mechanismus an meinem Exemplar gelegentlich etwas hakelt. Und andere Rollen boten auch eine Einhand-Bedienung beim Werfen. Es gab alte (und jetzt teure) Daiwa-Frontbremsrollen mit „Trigger” und andere. Schönes Thema.


Ich besitze eine Mitchell Full Control aus rein archivalischen Gründen, und kann zur Performance weil ich sie nie gefischt habe nichts beitragen. Auf mich macht sie keinen vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck.

Generell -so meine persönliche Meinung- sollte die Bremsmanipulation so einfach wie möglich gehalten werden, denn:
Sie ist eigentlich nur notwendig in der Hitze des Gefechts, in kritischer Situation. 1000 Dinge gilt es zu beachten, wenn der unvermutet Starke Fisch kurz vorm Kescher nochmal Terz macht, und 999 haben was mit der Rute zu tun.
Da ist wenig Zeit oder Gehirnzellen für Hebel betätigen, Kurbel rückdrehen oder ähnliches übrig.

Da Lob ich mir die klassische Statio  oder die Pin- Mit einem Finger ist man sofort an der Spule, und das Adrenalinaffenhirn weiss automatisch: Mehr Fingerdruck-Mehr Widerstand; weniger Fingerdruck-Weniger Widerstand.

Daher stehe ich den Rückkurbel- oder Extrahebel Bremssystemen kritisch gegenüber.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich besitze eine Mitchell Full Control aus rein archivarischen Gründen, und kann zur Performance weil ich sie nie gefischt habe nichts beitragen. Auf mich macht sie keinen vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck.
> 
> Generell -so meine persönliche Meinung- sollte die Bremsmanipulation so einfach wie möglich gehalten werden, denn:
> Sie ist eigentlich nur notwendig in der Hitze des Gefechts, in kritischer Situation. 1000 Dinge gilt es zu beachten, wenn der unvermutet Starke Fisch kurz vorm Kescher nochmal Terz macht, und 999 haben was mit der Rute zu tun.
> Da ist wenig Zeit oder Gehirnzellen für Hebel betätigen, Kurbel rückdrehen oder ähnliches übrig.
> 
> Da Lob ich mir die klassische Statio  oder die Pin- Mit einem Finger ist man sofort an der Spule, und das Adrenalinaffenhirn weiss automatisch: Mehr Fingerdruck-Mehr Widerstand; weniger Fingerdruck-Weniger Widerstand.
> 
> Daher stehe ich den Rückkurbel- oder Extrahebel Bremssystemen kritisch gegenüber.


Ahh, danke, dann lag meinerseits ein Mißverständnis vor - ich dachte, die Full Controls könnten auch den Bügel öffnen via Hebel.
Also wird über den Hebel nur die Bremse bedient?

Bei der Daiwa 1657DM (extra gebaut für die Matchangelei) tippt man den Bügel an, dadurch springt er auf. 
Und man schließt den Bügel auch per Hand und nicht über die Kurbel. Es gab wohl vorher schon Umbauten für die Einhand-Bügelbedienung und wohl auch Serienprodukte (frühe Shimanos??) aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Die genannte Daiwa wurde sehr, sehr lange produziert und hat immer noch ihre Liebhaber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Deswegen gefallen mir Stationär-Überwurfspulen mit modischen Häckselansatzen ala Tante Gerdas Gurkenscheibchenschnetzler überhaupt nicht.  




 eingebaut für schlappe 200€ 

Heinz sagte es schon länger mal, der Finger am Überwurf der reibglatten Überwurfspule ist die sensibelste Friedfischer-Bremse oder auch Zusatzbremse.
Die Bügelbedienung bei geeigneter Rollbügelmimik nur mit dem Finger der 2.Hand direkt auf und zu passt da auch famos hin, nix mit Kurbeln, über den harten Umschlagspunkt quälen, sowie kein hin und hergreifen.


----------



## Minimax

Minimax schrieb:


> Generell -so meine persönliche Meinung


Und dafür verleihe ich mir jetzt mal selbst die bleierne Kamikaze-Rhetorikhimbeere am Band für sprachliche Peinlichkeit.... Du meine Güte


----------



## geomas

Na da ist das Wochenende zur Regeneration doch willkommen.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heinz sagte es schon länger mal, der Finger am Überwurf der reibglatten Überwurfspule ist die sensibelste Friedfischer-Bremse












geomas schrieb:


> Also wird über den Hebel nur die Bremse bedient?


Genau- ohne Hebelbetätigung weißt die Spule die via Heckbremse eingestellte Bremskraft auf. Zieht man den Hebel an, wird die Bremskraft verstärkt, oder die Spule ganz gestoppt, ganz so, als ob man den Finger an die Spule legen würde (!)

Um die Nützlichkeit und Notwendigkeit dieses Bremshebels und all seiner beweglichen Teile zu demonstrieren, zeige ich ein Photo der Rolle mit meinem Finger an der Spule (!)


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bei der Daiwa 1657DM (extra gebaut für die Matchangelei) tippt man den Bügel an, dadurch springt er auf.
> Und man schließt den Bügel auch per Hand und nicht über die Kurbel. Es gab wohl vorher schon Umbauten für die Einhand-Bügelbedienung und wohl auch Serienprodukte (frühe Shimanos??) aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus.
> Die genannte Daiwa wurde sehr, sehr lange produziert und hat immer noch ihre Liebhaber.


Das ist hingegen ein ganz anderes Konzept als die oben dargestellte Schändlkchkeit- ich vermute, das die Matchmen für so eine 'umgekehrte' bzw. automatische Bügdlmechanik gute Verwendung wissen, und das passt ja auch zu dem ganz ähnlichen Konzept der Kapselrollen.
Zur Ehrenrettung der Firma Mitchell darf ich anfügen, dass diese mit der 'Otomatic' genau solch einen Mechanismus als erste auf den Markt gebracht haben, ebenfalls mit großem Erfolg bei den Matchman.
Das war natürlich in den Sechzigern, als Mitchell noch Angelrollen baute, und nicht solche Scherzartikel wie die oben gezeigte Vorrichtung.


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Deswegen gefallen mir Stationär-Überwurfspulen mit modischen Häckselansatzen ala Tante Gerdas Gurkenscheibchenschnetzler überhaupt nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 398661
> 
> eingebaut für schlappe 200€
> 
> Heinz sagte es schon länger mal, der Finger am Überwurf der reibglatten Überwurfspule ist die sensibelste Friedfischer-Bremse oder auch Zusatzbremse.
> Die Bügelbedienung bei geeigneter Rollbügelmimik nur mit dem Finger der 2.Hand direkt auf und zu passt da auch famos hin, nix mit Kurbeln, über den harten Umschlagspunkt quälen, sowie kein hin und hergreifen.


Jaja, um auf die friedlichen Zackenbarsche zu trotten oder auf GTs zu lädschern oder wofür sollte ein Friedo (= Friedfischer/Freako, das Pendant zu Spinboy, was ja wie jeder weiß ein Neologismus aus Spinfischer und Toyboy ist ) eine SW8000PG nutzen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Deine Assoziationen passen nicht wirklich, die Rolle gibt es auch in kleiner und viele viele andere mehr.




Bei der großen Rolle sieht man es nur so gut, so passend finger-gruselig. 
Und besonders teuer = besonders schlecht liegt eben auch in Greifweite.
Und stark und zusätzlich ordentlich bremsen könnte dann nochmal wo genau gebrauchen?  

Machen tun es die Hersteller mit martialischer Produktdarstellung besonders gerne, ein Überbieten in mythischen Symbolen und 3D-mäßiger Schärfe, ganz in kindlicher Unschuld ob der Nutzung einer solchen Überwurfglocke. Der Oldtimer-Liebhaber kann dazu wiederum sehr gediegen breit schmunzeln. 





Ich bin wenigstens schon 2 Schritte weiter, neben dem notwendigen Stufe-1 Zumachen der (möglichst kleinen) Ausfräsungen und Löcher und einem wieder Glätten, in Stufe-2 die Realisierung der Fingerschmeichelfreundlichen Sensitiv-Bremsbeläge auf der Spule! 

In der Tat muss man erstmal ein kritisches Auge für diese Details entwickeln, wo sich ein wichtiges Detail einer Stationärrolle von jeder sinnvollen Nutzung des Anglers entfernt hat bzw. man sich als Käufer klauen lassen hat.
Vor kurzer Zeit hatte man sogar noch etwas Auswahl, die E-Spule war oft einfacher und brauchbarer gestaltet (unabhängig von Größennr.).


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler  schrieb: "Ich bin wenigstens schon 2 Schritte weiter, neben dem notwendigen Stufe-1 Zumachen der (möglichst kleinen) Ausfräsungen und Löcher und einem wieder Glätten, in Stufe-2 die Realisierung der Fingerschmeichelfreundlichen Sensitiv-Bremsbeläge auf der Spule"
(Sorry irgendwie hat gerade meine Zitatfunktion gehakt)


Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen das das gut aussieht- kannst Du mal ein Beispiel so einer zugespachtelten Spule zeigen?

Übrigens bietet Firma Daiwa laut Katalog Üniversal-Ersatzspulen für Ihre Lts in allen Größen an, die sind tatsächlich schmucklos schwarz und vollständig geschlossen ohne Aussparungen etc. An. Natürlich unverschämt teuer. Das wär doch was für dich?

Hier ein Beispiel
"Daiwa Universal LT Zusätzliche Spule Schwarz, Waveinn" https://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Naut...AsXl1oitvuD1C64At08aAoecEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen das das gut aussieht- kannst Du mal ein Beispiel so einer zugespachtelten Spule zeigen?



Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es reicht ein simples Stück Fahrradschlauch(oder falls zur Hand großen Schrumpfschlauch) da passend drüber zu ziehen um die untere Spulehälfte zu verdecken, "glätten" und griffiger zu machen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Eine Lage Antirutschtape um die Spule, Löcher dicht und sehr griffig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen das das gut aussieht- kannst Du mal ein Beispiel so einer zugespachtelten Spule zeigen?
> 
> Übrigens bietet Firma Daiwa laut Katalog Üniversal-Ersatzspulen für Ihre Lts in allen Größen an, die sind tatsächlich schmucklos schwarz und vollständig geschlossen ohne Aussparungen etc. An. Natürlich unverschämt teuer. Das wär doch was für dich?
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel
> "Daiwa Universal LT Zusätzliche Spule Schwarz, Waveinn" https://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Naut...AsXl1oitvuD1C64At08aAoecEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Im Moment geht das wegen Bodenlagerung und Verpackung leider nicht.
Wenn ich mich dem Thema wieder widmen kann, wird das nachgeholt.
Der Trick ist eigentlich sehr einfach, noch besser als z.B. Schrumpfschlauch, ich mache es aber etwas spannend! 

Die vereinfachten Spulen sind eine feine Sache! Cooler Link.

Bei den alten Mod.2017 Daiwa Legalis LT 3000 habe ich extra drauf geachtet, da ist nur ein unterer ausgesparter Ring wie quasi den verlinkten Universalspulen, den man geometrisch recht gut packen kann.
Bevor das da nicht funktioniert (immerhin 8 Spulen), kaufe ich keine Daiwa LT mehr.


----------



## Raven87

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich habe es endlich ans Wasser geschafft. Sitze an einem kleinen Baggersee. Habe nen Würmchen an der Pose, nen Boilie auf Grund und mittlerweile ein paar Maden an der ultra light Feeder. 
Die Aero X5 ist super für das mittlere Posenfischen. 6g-Exnerpose und ab gehts 






Die Maden hatte ich erst eine Zeit lang an der Pose baumeln , was mir aber trotz unterschiedlicher Tiefen und Entfernungen nichtmal einen Zupfer bescherte. Hatte mir einen kleinen Futterplatz angelegt. Mal sehen, ob es am Grund besser läuft. 
Wo wir auch schon bei meiner aktuellsten Neuvorstellung wären astacus74 :-D






Ich denke 1,5 Stunden bleibe ich noch sitzen, es ist wirklich kalt und hinter mir ist ein hoher Wall der die Sonne nicht zu meinem Angelplatz lässt (der See liegt etwas tiefer). Aber der Wind steht hier auf die Bucht und so hatte ich mich für diesen Platz entschieden.
 Ich werde vermutlich das tapfere Schneiderlein sein.





Die Acolyte Ultra macht einen tollen Job und mit der Wurfweite bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. 3g-Posen fliegen ganz locker 20m weit, 5g vermutlich bis zum Mond…Sie ist perfekt für das feine Posenfischen und steht den Matchruten der 90er in nichts nach. Sie ist zwar nicht ganz so straff, was aber eigentlich keinen Nachteil birgt.





Mal sehen, ob die Bilder korrekt eigefügt sind, mit dem Handy habe ich die Funktion oben im Fenster irgendwie nicht.

Petri Heil an an die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.

Edit: Wassertemperatur liegt bei 5,5 Grad brrrr…


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute, wie gerne würde ich auch mal wieder vom Wasser berichten aber leider kann ich das Haus noch nicht verlassen. Langsam geht es aber bergauf und die Fitness kommt Stück für Stück zurück. Nächstes Wochenende muß es einfach zumindest für 2 oder 3 Stunden klappen. Gerade scheint die Sonne so schön auf den See und ich bin das letzte Mal Ende Oktober am Wasser gewesen. Wen das so weiter geht bin ich bald vor Kompressionskäufen ruiniert.

Nun ja, ich habe dann recht offensichtlich mein Jahresbudget schon im Februar gut belastet. Als vorerst letztes habe ich mir 3 Baitrunner 4000D für meine Korum Opportunist Xtnd geordert. Ich hoffe damit eine langlebige Rolle gefunden zu haben, die sich an den ruten gut macht für alle gröberen Aufgaben, jenseits der Weißfisch Gründe. Die bisher genutzten Fox Eos machen irgendwie so einen klapprigen eindruck seit ich wieder mit höherwertigen und feineren Gerät fische.
Falls jemand etwas für oder gegen die rolle sagen kann, gerne her damit, noch könnte ich stornieren (aber wer macht das schon, wenn noch ein Plätzchen im Keller frei ist )

Gestern kam dann der Deeper Chirp 2+ an. Der Inhalt des Paketes ist ja recht übersichtlich . Neben einen MiniBooklet und der Nachtkappe, befindet sich ein kleiner Beutel und ein Ladekabel drin. Alles sehr unspektakulär für so ein teures Ding.






Ich habe dann erstmal in Ruhe geladen, das Ding in der App angemeldet und ein bisschen eingelesen. Die Online Hilfe ist sehr gut gemacht und über die App jederzeit erreichbar. 
Da man ja die Premiumfunktion 3 Monate gratis dazu bekommt bei Neukauf habe ich die mal aktiviert und finde das echt gut. Es gibt eine sich immer wieder aktualisierende Offlinekarte von vielen Gewässer, welche aus anonymisierten Nutzermessungen generiert wird. Die eigenen Daten werden dann seperat gespeichert und können nicht eingeshen werden (das funktioniert auch ohne Premium). Aber mein Haussee konnte ich direkt finden und es gibt auch einige Messungen. Das gibt schon einen guten Überblick, ersetzt natürlich nicht die eigene Verifizierung aber kann schon sehr gute Eindrücke vermitteln. Man kann jede der erfassten stellen anklicken und bekommt die genaue Tiefe angezeigt.

Ein Gewässer wird wohl erst zugefügt wenn mehr als 45% vermessen wurde, damit natürlich nicht direkt einzelne Stellen verraten werden. Wenn es nächste Woche besser geht werde ich mal mit dem Teil losziehen.







*Frage an die Nutzer:*
*Welche Schnurr verwendet ihr für den Deeper? Mono oder Geflecht?
Bindet ihr den direkt an oder lieber einen großen Karabiner davor?*
*Hält diese Schrauböse dauerhaft fest? Macht mir zu ein bißchen Kopfzerbrechen *


----------



## skyduck

skyduck schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir die Rolle ja letztes Jahr für meine Matchrute gegönnt, schwierig ist da nix dran, ich finde es beim Posenfischen eher sogar als Erleichterung. Einziger Nachteil ist halt die wurfweite, sofern diese überhaupt relevant ist. Achte nur darauf die Spulen nicht zu voll zu machen (untern Rand) sonst klemmen die. Gibt aber auch gute Videos zu


Tikey0815 

Hier ist es übrigens super erklärt, das hat mir beim ersten Bespulen sehr geholfen:


----------



## Hecht100+

0,35 Mono mit großem Wirbel festgemacht  für im See. Zum Ziehen die mittlere Oese nehmen, die obere verfälscht beim ziehen die Daten. Oesen fest eingeschraubt, sitzen immer noch fest. Aber vorsichtig, ist nur ein dünnes Kunststoffgewinde. 
Das mit der Nacht Kappe hat meiner nicht, ist die dann zusätzlich beleuchtet? Oder scheint da irgendwas, was man bei Dunkelheit sehen kann. Wenn du beide Kappen benutzt und dann die Oesen wechseln musst oder sind reichlich Oesen vorhanden.


----------



## skyduck

also laut Anleitung schraubst du die Nachtkappe drauf, die ist wohl so halb durchsichtig. Dann stellt man in der App den Nachtmodus an und schon soll das Wunderwerk leuchten im Wasser. Die Kappe kann man auch wohl einzeln nachkaufen. Kompatibel mit: Deeper 3.0, Deeper PRO, Deeper PRO+, Deeper PRO+ 2, Deeper CHIRP+, Deeper CHIRP+ 2.  Kostet da 12,99 €

Von den Ösen sind 2 dabei.


----------



## Hecht100+

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit schon mal eine Idee, so sieht sie aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Knicklicht 4,5 mm, paßt durch die Oese und wird mit dem Silikonschlauch, einmal geteilt, gesichert.


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit schon mal eine Idee, so sieht sie aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398693
> 
> Knicklicht 4,5 mm, paßt durch die Oese und wird mit dem Silikonschlauch, einmal geteilt, gesichert.




Angler sind beschissen, die sich nicht zu helfen wissen . Wie weit wirfst du mit den denn mit guten Gewissen aus? Kann man da voll durchziehen? Angeblich soll meiner ja 100m weit reichen... Naja ich glaube man muss da erstmal Vertrauen aufbauen.


----------



## keinangelprofi

skyduck schrieb:


> mir 3 Baitrunner 4000D für meine Korum Opportunist Xtnd geordert. Ich hoffe damit eine langlebige Rolle gefunden zu haben, die sich an den ruten gut macht für alle gröberen Aufgaben, jenseits der Weißfisch Gründe. Die bisher genutzten Fox Eos machen irgendwie so einen klapprigen eindruck seit ich wieder mit höherwertigen und feineren Gerät fische.
> Falls jemand etwas für oder gegen die rolle sagen kann, gerne her damit, noch könnte ich stornieren (aber wer macht das schon, wenn noch ein Plätzchen im Keller frei ist )



Ich habe seit vielen Jahren die Bairunner 4000 D im Einsatz und kann dir nur sagen: aus meiner Sicht machst du mit denen absolut nichts falsch!


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> Kann man da voll durchziehen?



Mein alter Deeper ist noch mit 40 Meter Reichweite angegeben, da hat mein Handy aber meistens keinen Empfang. Also so 30 Meter sind mit meinem möglich. Werfen kann ich den bestimmt weiter mit der 3lbs Rute, ob aber da 100 mtr rauskommen würden, ich glaube es nicht. Wenn du es ausprobierst wäre ein Boot vielleicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wie gerne würde ich auch mal wieder vom Wasser berichten aber leider kann ich das Haus noch nicht verlassen. Langsam geht es aber bergauf und die Fitness kommt Stück für Stück zurück. Nächstes Wochenende muß es einfach zumindest für 2 oder 3 Stunden klappen. Gerade scheint die Sonne so schön auf den See und ich bin das letzte Mal Ende Oktober am Wasser gewesen. Wen das so weiter geht bin ich bald vor Kompressionskäufen ruiniert.
> 
> Nun ja, ich habe dann recht offensichtlich mein Jahresbudget schon im Februar gut belastet. Als vorerst letztes habe ich mir 3 Baitrunner 4000D für meine Korum Opportunist Xtnd geordert. Ich hoffe damit eine langlebige Rolle gefunden zu haben, die sich an den ruten gut macht für alle gröberen Aufgaben, jenseits der Weißfisch Gründe. Die bisher genutzten Fox Eos machen irgendwie so einen klapprigen eindruck seit ich wieder mit höherwertigen und feineren Gerät fische.
> Falls jemand etwas für oder gegen die rolle sagen kann, gerne her damit, noch könnte ich stornieren (aber wer macht das schon, wenn noch ein Plätzchen im Keller frei ist )
> 
> Gestern kam dann der Deeper Chirp 2+ an. Der Inhalt des Paketes ist ja recht übersichtlich . Neben einen MiniBooklet und der Nachtkappe, befindet sich ein kleiner Beutel und ein Ladekabel drin. Alles sehr unspektakulär für so ein teures Ding.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398684
> 
> 
> Ich habe dann erstmal in Ruhe geladen, das Ding in der App angemeldet und ein bisschen eingelesen. Die Online Hilfe ist sehr gut gemacht und über die App jederzeit erreichbar.
> Da man ja die Premiumfunktion 3 Monate gratis dazu bekommt bei Neukauf habe ich die mal aktiviert und finde das echt gut. Es gibt eine sich immer wieder aktualisierende Offlinekarte von vielen Gewässer, welche aus anonymisierten Nutzermessungen generiert wird. Die eigenen Daten werden dann seperat gespeichert und können nicht eingeshen werden (das funktioniert auch ohne Premium). Aber mein Haussee konnte ich direkt finden und es gibt auch einige Messungen. Das gibt schon einen guten Überblick, ersetzt natürlich nicht die eigene Verifizierung aber kann schon sehr gute Eindrücke vermitteln. Man kann jede der erfassten stellen anklicken und bekommt die genaue Tiefe angezeigt.
> 
> Ein Gewässer wird wohl erst zugefügt wenn mehr als 45% vermessen wurde, damit natürlich nicht direkt einzelne Stellen verraten werden. Wenn es nächste Woche besser geht werde ich mal mit dem Teil losziehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398687
> 
> 
> 
> *Frage an die Nutzer:*
> *Welche Schnurr verwendet ihr für den Deeper? Mono oder Geflecht?
> Bindet ihr den direkt an oder lieber einen großen Karabiner davor?*
> *Hält diese Schrauböse dauerhaft fest? Macht mir zu ein bißchen Kopfzerbrechen *


Ich hab den Chirp+, was ist denn der Unterschied?


----------



## crashnorg

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wie gerne würde ich auch mal wieder vom Wasser berichten aber leider kann ich das Haus noch nicht verlassen. Langsam geht es aber bergauf und die Fitness kommt Stück für Stück zurück. Nächstes Wochenende muß es einfach zumindest für 2 oder 3 Stunden klappen. Gerade scheint die Sonne so schön auf den See und ich bin das letzte Mal Ende Oktober am Wasser gewesen. Wen das so weiter geht bin ich bald vor Kompressionskäufen ruiniert.
> 
> Nun ja, ich habe dann recht offensichtlich mein Jahresbudget schon im Februar gut belastet. Als vorerst letztes habe ich mir 3 Baitrunner 4000D für meine Korum Opportunist Xtnd geordert. Ich hoffe damit eine langlebige Rolle gefunden zu haben, die sich an den ruten gut macht für alle gröberen Aufgaben, jenseits der Weißfisch Gründe. Die bisher genutzten Fox Eos machen irgendwie so einen klapprigen eindruck seit ich wieder mit höherwertigen und feineren Gerät fische.
> Falls jemand etwas für oder gegen die rolle sagen kann, gerne her damit, noch könnte ich stornieren (aber wer macht das schon, wenn noch ein Plätzchen im Keller frei ist )
> 
> Gestern kam dann der Deeper Chirp 2+ an. Der Inhalt des Paketes ist ja recht übersichtlich . Neben einen MiniBooklet und der Nachtkappe, befindet sich ein kleiner Beutel und ein Ladekabel drin. Alles sehr unspektakulär für so ein teures Ding.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398684
> 
> 
> Ich habe dann erstmal in Ruhe geladen, das Ding in der App angemeldet und ein bisschen eingelesen. Die Online Hilfe ist sehr gut gemacht und über die App jederzeit erreichbar.
> Da man ja die Premiumfunktion 3 Monate gratis dazu bekommt bei Neukauf habe ich die mal aktiviert und finde das echt gut. Es gibt eine sich immer wieder aktualisierende Offlinekarte von vielen Gewässer, welche aus anonymisierten Nutzermessungen generiert wird. Die eigenen Daten werden dann seperat gespeichert und können nicht eingeshen werden (das funktioniert auch ohne Premium). Aber mein Haussee konnte ich direkt finden und es gibt auch einige Messungen. Das gibt schon einen guten Überblick, ersetzt natürlich nicht die eigene Verifizierung aber kann schon sehr gute Eindrücke vermitteln. Man kann jede der erfassten stellen anklicken und bekommt die genaue Tiefe angezeigt.
> 
> Ein Gewässer wird wohl erst zugefügt wenn mehr als 45% vermessen wurde, damit natürlich nicht direkt einzelne Stellen verraten werden. Wenn es nächste Woche besser geht werde ich mal mit dem Teil losziehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398687
> 
> 
> 
> *Frage an die Nutzer:*
> *Welche Schnurr verwendet ihr für den Deeper? Mono oder Geflecht?
> Bindet ihr den direkt an oder lieber einen großen Karabiner davor?*
> *Hält diese Schrauböse dauerhaft fest? Macht mir zu ein bißchen Kopfzerbrechen *


Bei mir: großer Karabiner und 45er Mono mit sorgfältig gebundenem doppelt gesteckten Clinch. Bis jetzt habe ich ihn noch nicht verloren


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Falls jemand etwas für oder gegen die rolle sagen kann, gerne her damit,


Es sind Shimanos - da gibbet nix Schlechtes...


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Angler sind beschissen, die sich nicht zu helfen wissen . Wie weit wirfst du mit den denn mit guten Gewissen aus? Kann man da voll durchziehen? Angeblich soll meiner ja 100m weit reichen... Naja ich glaube man muss da erstmal Vertrauen aufbauen.


Letztes Jahr Ostsee hab ich meinen Chirp+ an ner Brandungsrute voll durchgezogen, gefühlt waren das locker 100m, aber schiss hatte ich


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr Ostsee hab ich meinen Chirp+ an ner Brandungsrute voll durchgezogen, gefühlt waren das locker 100m, aber schiss hatte ich


Und da war dann der Empfang auf dem Handy noch gegeben??


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und da war dann der Empfang auf dem Handy noch gegeben??


Jep, da war ich überrascht, aber müssen ja nicht wirklich 100m gewesen sein, annähernd auf jeden Fall.


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 0,35 Mono mit großem Wirbel festgemacht  für im See. Zum Ziehen die mittlere Oese nehmen, die obere verfälscht beim ziehen die Daten. Oesen fest eingeschraubt, sitzen immer noch fest. Aber vorsichtig, ist nur ein dünnes Kunststoffgewinde.
> Das mit der Nacht Kappe hat meiner nicht, ist die dann zusätzlich beleuchtet? Oder scheint da irgendwas, was man bei Dunkelheit sehen kann. Wenn du beide Kappen benutzt und dann die Oesen wechseln musst oder sind reichlich Oesen vorhanden.


Hast du zwei oder drei Gewinde? Laut meiner Anleitung soll ich nämlich das unterste (dritte) nehmen um volle Reichweite und gute Ergebnisse zu haben. Vielleicht deswegen nur 40m? Sind ja alle fast mit 100m angegeben?



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich habe seit vielen Jahren die Bairunner 4000 D im Einsatz und kann dir nur sagen: aus meiner Sicht machst du mit denen absolut nichts falsch!


Das hört sich gut an. Ich war schon am überlegen ob ich mir wieder Penn Slammer LL hole, die sind fast unzerstörbar, leider auch recht schwer und der Freilauf ist nicht wirklich fein. aber man hat Ruhe. Wenn du die schon über Jahre nutzt müssen sie wohl was taugen, auch das es dieses Modell schon sehr lange gibt spricht ja eine deutliche Sprache.


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mein alter Deeper ist noch mit 40 Meter Reichweite angegeben, da hat mein Handy aber meistens keinen Empfang. Also so 30 Meter sind mit meinem möglich. Werfen kann ich den bestimmt weiter mit der 3lbs Rute, ob aber da 100 mtr rauskommen würden, ich glaube es nicht. Wenn du es ausprobierst wäre ein Boot vielleicht sinnvoll.


zum hinterherrudern und retten? 


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Chirp+, was ist denn der Unterschied?


nicht wirklich viel, paar kleine Details und hardware upgrades, Nachtkappe inklusive, 120m (20m+) mehr Reichweite (was wahrscheinlich nie funktioniert) und deutlich längere Batteriezeit. Also im Vergleich für Chirp+ Besitzer uninteressant.

Hier stehen  noch einmal alle Unterschiede im Detail, viel ist einfach Evolution...






						Vergleich aller Deeper-Modelle
					

Mit den drahtlosen, auswerfbaren Fischfindern aus dem Hause Deeper können Sie Echtzeit-Daten auf Ihrem Smartphone oder Tablet-Bildschirm anzeigen. Ihnen stehen drei verschiedene Deeper-Modelle zur Auswahl, die alle über bestimmte Hardware- und Display-Optionen verfügen, um den Angelerfolg zu...




					deepersonar.com


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es sind Shimanos - da gibbet nix Schlechtes...


Auch Shimano hat ein paar Schrottis im Angebot. Leider sagt der Name nicht mehr viel aus, da fast alle Firmen auch den low-price und super-low-price bedienen mit entsprechend beschissener Qualität. Früher war das mal anders aber na ja, anderes Thema...


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> . Vielleicht deswegen nur 40m? Sind ja alle fast mit 100m angegeben?


Nein, die ersten arbeiteten noch mit Bluetooth, die neueren jetzt ja mit WiFi. Da war es eben nicht weiter.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Auch Shimano hat ein paar Schrottis im Angebot. Leider sagt der Name nicht mehr viel aus, da fast alle Firmen auch den low-price und super-low-price bedienen mit entsprechend beschissener Qualität. Früher war das mal anders aber na ja, anderes Thema...


Na ja, von meiner, nach Rabattierung, 7€ teuren "FX" erwarte ich tatsächlich nicht soooviel.
Aber solange da noch "Made in Malaysia" draufsteht, ist alles gut.. .


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, aber, ich bin doch immer sehr maßvoll, was meine Tacklekäufe angeht.
> Gilt besonders für Blanks: Kaufe nichts, was Du nicht bauen willst/kannst.
> Gerade hier im Ükel, wo immer das Feinste von Antik bis Modern besprochen wird. muss man seine Kaufimpulse zu zügeln wissen,
> hg
> Minimax


Ich habe es versucht, alles gegeben, gekämpft. Erschöpft nahm ich letztendlich mein Schicksal an. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch nur den Hauch einer Chance. Die Büchse der Pandora ward geöffnet und meine Äffchen sind mit starken, unheimlichen Kräften im Bunde. Über den Weg des Ükels wurden Worte wie Swing für Schleie, parabolisch, unauffindbar, 50-60Wg, 10-11ft, Kork, um die 1,5lb, gepaart mit alten Sprachen, welche da keiner mehr kennt, in den Wind und alle Elemente geraunt und hinfortgetragen. Die Naturgewalten unter des Herren Zepter tobten, freuten sich, vermählten Leidenschaft und Zorn. 
Was konnte ich da noch tun?! 
Voll glücklichen Stolzes präsentiere ich: 
3 Middy Swings. 








Eine 8" Specialists Standart, eine Multi-Fit sowie eine 10" Weight Factor. 
Hinzu der neue Familienzuwachs zur ABU Legerlite 112a, Wout Van Leeuwen Picker und Shimano Purist Allround Float - eine
Shimano Power Loop Ledger 106, 
10 1/2 ft(3,20m), 3 Sectionen. Nach einem Biegetest daheim macht sie 50Gramm gut, würde auch etwas mehr gehen aber bei -40-50 fühlt sie sich anscheinend wohl. Die Aktion der Rute nach Heimtests? Um bei den Aktionsbeschreibungen von Ruten aus der Feder des guten Herrn Kalweit zu bleiben, nicht parabolisch, nein, ich verorte dieses Schmuckstück gar irgendwo zwischen Vollaktion und Griffaktion. Ohne dabei labbrig zu wirken, Wahnsinn! Dazu noch ein absolutes Leichtgewicht dieses Rutenträumchen. 












Eine passende Rolle ist aus gleicher Quelle in Arbeit. Morgen wird sie entweder mit einer Sedona oder Legalis HA ausgeführt. 
Zudem kommt aus gleicher Quelle demnächst eine Swing für größere Satzer, sozusagen eine Carp Ledger. Da habe ich das Rollenproblem gleich vor Ort behoben. 








Meine lieben Ükel, ich bin erschlagen, erschöpft, glückselig und voller Vorfreude auf morgen zugleich! 
Ich wünsche Euch was! 
Happy Rusty


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, die ersten arbeiteten noch mit Bluetooth, die neueren jetzt ja mit WiFi. Da war es eben nicht weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398703


oh, das ist natürlich schade, wobei das je nach Gewässer natürlich auch sekundär sein kann.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nicht zu fassen, was ihr euch an feinstem Stoff gönnt....
Alles Junkies... Ich will diese Shimano..
Ein gewisses Zweifeln an der Sinnhaftigkeit meines Tuns durchzieht schmerzhaft meine Brust.. .
Ach was  - Augen zu und durch...


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> oh, das ist natürlich schade, wobei das je nach Gewässer natürlich auch sekundär sein kann.


Stimmt, mir reicht es ( so gerade). 
Für vom Boot langt es auch. Für den Aasee vom Ufer wäre es mir zu klein.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> verorte dieses Schmuckstück gar irgendwo zwischen Vollaktion und Griffaktion. Ohne dabei labbrig zu wirken, Wahnsinn! Dazu noch ein absolutes Leichtgewicht


Anfang der 90er hab ich mir mal durch Zufall 2 305cm Zanderruten gekauft; eine "Diaflash" und eine, ich weiß es nichtmehr genau, "Twin Power" oder "Powerloop".
Die Bessere wog irgendwas um die 100gr und die Andere, aus der Serie darunter, 5oder10gr mehr.
Sehr sehr gut für Schleie und D-fisch und und und... .
Also, wer mal über so ein Teil stolpert und solche "Federn" mag, ZUSCHLAGEN!
Mit das Schönste dieser Art, was ich je in der Hand halten durfte.

Edit - ich muss mich berichtigen; das war eher Mitte/Ende 80er... .


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich habe es versucht, alles gegeben, gekämpft. Erschöpft nahm ich letztendlich mein Schicksal an. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch nur den Hauch einer Chance. Die Büchse der Pandora ward geöffnet und meine Äffchen sind mit starken, unheimlichen Kräften im Bunde. Über den Weg des Ükels wurden Worte wie Swing für Schleie, parabolisch, unauffindbar, 50-60Wg, 10-11ft, Kork, um die 1,5lb, gepaart mit alten Sprachen, welche da keiner mehr kennt, in den Wind und alle Elemente geraunt und hinfortgetragen. Die Naturgewalten unter des Herren Zepter tobten, freuten sich, vermählten Leidenschaft und Zorn.
> Was konnte ich da noch tun?!
> Voll glücklichen Stolzes präsentiere ich:
> 3 Middy Swings.
> Anhang anzeigen 398694
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398695
> 
> Eine 8" Specialists Standart, eine Multi-Fit sowie eine 10" Weight Factor.
> Hinzu der neue Familienzuwachs zur ABU Legerlite 112a, Wout Van Leeuwen Picker und Shimano Purist Allround Float - eine
> Shimano Power Loop Ledger 106,
> 10 1/2 ft(3,20m), 3 Sectionen. Nach einem Biegetest daheim macht sie 50Gramm gut, würde auch etwas mehr gehen aber bei -40-50 fühlt sie sich anscheinend wohl. Die Aktion der Rute nach Heimtests? Um bei den Aktionsbeschreibungen von Ruten aus der Feder des guten Herrn Kalweit zu bleiben, nicht parabolisch, nein, ich verorte dieses Schmuckstück gar irgendwo zwischen Vollaktion und Griffaktion. Ohne dabei labbrig zu wirken, Wahnsinn! Dazu noch ein absolutes Leichtgewicht dieses Rutenträumchen.
> Anhang anzeigen 398697
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398698
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398699
> 
> Eine passende Rolle ist aus gleicher Quelle in Arbeit. Morgen wird sie entweder mit einer Sedona oder Legalis HA ausgeführt.
> Zudem kommt aus gleicher Quelle demnächst eine Swing für größere Satzer, sozusagen eine Carp Ledger. Da habe ich das Rollenproblem gleich vor Ort behoben.
> Anhang anzeigen 398701
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398702
> 
> Meine lieben Ükel, ich bin erschlagen, erschöpft, glückselig und voller Vorfreude auf morgen zugleich!
> Ich wünsche Euch was!
> Happy Rusty


Das sieht mal richtig Klasse aus. Viel Spaß damit. Ich liebe Swingtips. Wenn du mal etwas mit Spitzen experimentieren willst solltest du mal die von ebay metalmickey1944 ausprobieren, die sind echt Klasse. Oder mal die Gummis und spitzen von Funkgeräte Neuner testen. Dadurch ist man dann auch mit der Schwinge mega flexibel.


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stimmt, mir reicht es ( so gerade).
> Für vom Boot langt es auch. Für den Aasee vom Ufer wäre es mir zu klein.


na ja mit jeder neuen Version werden die Vorgänge günstiger aber nicht schlechter. Wenn man ja schon einen hat, weiß man ja wahrscheinlich auch recht genau was wirklich noch fehlt. Muss ja nicht immer die neueste Version sein...


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> weiß man ja wahrscheinlich auch recht genau was wirklich noch fehlt.


Aber da du ja einen neuen hast, ist bei deinem die Neoprentransporttasche noch mit dabei? Auf den neuen Fotos ist sie nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> ebay metalmickey1944



Hast  du mal n link? Google findet den nicht.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast  du mal n link? Google findet den nicht.



eBay-Artikelnummer:
232300114349

Findest Du ihn damit? Er baut auch Legerlinks. Ich habe so ne Swingtip im alten Design. Ein Problem könnte die Befestigung am Gewindeendring sein, weil da kein drehbares Gummi ist, sondern der kleine Einschraubbolzen fest mit der Schwingspitze verbunden ist. Und damit sie nicht seitlich schräg hängt muß man einen Abstandhalter zwischen Bolzen und Endring einbauen. Sorry ich kann es gerade schlecht beschreiben.






Die rechte Tip ist von Metalmicky1944 - am Gewindebolzen ist ein Stückchen Bowdenzugkabel (?) befestigt, an diesem die kurze Schwinge mit „echten Rutenringen”. Im Original ganz früher war anstelle des „Kabels” ein Stückchen „Nylondraht” verbaut. Also vielleicht etwas wie superdicke Mono.
Diese Bauart entspricht in etwa wohl den ersten durchweg tauglich Swingtips.


----------



## geomas

Wow, lieber Rusty, was für ein Fischzug!! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Neuzugängen. Sind die aus der„bekannten Quelle”? Von dem Verkäufer in Deiner Nähe habe ich ja auch sehr schöne Sachen erwerben können. Auf jeden Fall ganz viele Freude beim Einsatz der neuen alten Schätze!

PS: Vorsicht mit den Ringen der Middy-Tips: in die Spalte der „Spitzen-Endringe” klemmt sich gelegentlich die Schnur ein. Da könnte beim Anschlagen oder Auswerfen ein Drama entstehen.
Da sollte man drauf achten. Der Ring ist ja nicht zu 360° ringsum geschlossen wie bei den Premier-Tips oder denen von Metalmicky1944.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast  du mal n link? Google findet den nicht.








						metalmicky1944 auf eBay
					

metalmicky1944 in eBay-Profilen folgen. Kaufen, Verkaufen und Sammeln auf eBay war noch nie so aufregend!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber da du ja einen neuen hast, ist bei deinem die Neoprentransporttasche noch mit dabei? Auf den neuen Fotos ist sie nicht zu sehen.


Wenn du die meinst die bei meinem Foto drauf ist , ja


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> Wenn du die meinst die bei meinem Foto drauf ist , ja


Ja, ich hatte jetzt mehr im Internet geschaut bei den neueren Modellen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Wow, lieber Rusty, was für ein Fischzug!!
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Neuzugängen. Sind die aus der„bekannten Quelle”? Von dem Verkäufer in Deiner Nähe habe ich ja auch sehr schöne Sachen erwerben können. Auf jeden Fall ganz viele Freude beim Einsatz der neuen alten Schätze!
> 
> PS: Vorsicht mit den Ringen der Middy-Tips: in die Spalte der „Spitzen-Endringe” klemmt sich gelegentlich die Schnur ein. Da könnte beim Anschlagen oder Auswerfen ein Drama entstehen.
> Da sollte man drauf achten. Der Ring ist ja nicht zu 360° ringsum geschlossen wie bei den Premier-Tips oder denen von Metalmicky1944.


Ja, Du liegst genau richtig! Unser "alter Bekannter"! War wieder ein toller Plausch über wunderbare Gerätschaften. Haben endlich auch die Nummern getauscht und bleiben auch telefonisch im Kontakt zwecks "Spezialanfragen" meinerseits und allgemeinen Empfehlungen seinerseits. 
Danke Dir auch für die wichtigen Tipps und danke auch Dir skyduck !


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> eBay-Artikelnummer:
> 232300114349
> 
> Findest Du ihn damit? Er baut auch Legerlinks. Ich habe so ne Swingtip im alten Design. Ein Problem könnte die Befestigung am Gewindeendring sein, weil da kein drehbares Gummi ist, sondern der kleine Einschraubbolzen ist fest mit der Schwingspitze verbunden. Und damit sie nicht schräg hängt muß mein einen Abstandhalter zwischen Bolzen und Endring einbauen. Sorry ich kann es gerade schlecht beschreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die rechte Tip ist von Metalmicky1944 - am Gewindebolzen ist en Stückchen Bowdenzugkabel (?) befestigt, an diesem die kurze Schwinge micht „echten Rutenringen”. Im Original ganz früher war anstelle des „Kabels” ein Stückchen „Nylondraht” verbaut. Also vielleicht etwas wie superdicke Mono.


Habe wegen den „Ausrichten“ bei starren Verbindungen von Swingtips neuerdings immer eine Rolle von diesen Teflon-Dichtungsband für Wasseranschlüsse dabei, damit geht das prima wenn man einmal den Bogen raus hat. Und so eine Rolle hält ein Leben lang.


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> Habe wegen den „Ausrichten“ bei starren Verbindungen von Swingtips neuerdings immer eine Rolle von diesen Teflon-Dichtungsband für Wasseranschlüsse dabei, damit geht das prima wenn man einmal den Bogen raus hat. Und so eine Rolle hält ein Leben lang.


Könntest Du bitte bei Gelegenheit ein Bild davon machen, also wie Du es einsetzt? Mir fehlt gerade die Vorstellungskraft.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich vermelden, daß sich die Metalmicky-Swingtip bei mir als deutlich vertüdelungsärmer erwiesen hat als die bekannten Modelle mit weichem Gummi.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte bei Gelegenheit ein Bild davon machen, also wie Du es einsetzt? Mir fehlt gerade die Vorstellungskraft.
> Auf jeden Fall kann ich vermelden, daß sich die Metalmicky-Swingtip bei mir als deutlich vertüdelungsärmer erwiesen hat als die bekannten Modelle mit weichen Gummi.


Ja mache ich gerne. Im Prinzip spaltest du etwas von den Band auf und wickelst es um die Schraube an dem Teil der noch so gerade im Gewinde ist, je nachdem was du erreichen willst an weniger Drehung. Durch das Band hast du einen größeren Spielraum wo die Spitze festsitzt und kannst sie sehr genau justieren. Okay ich mache Fotos . Das Verhalten der Spitze kann ich nur bestätigen. Mittlerweile verwende ich diese am liebsten. Sie ist trotz der vorteilhaften Starrheit immer noch sehr sensibel.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, das mit dem Foto eilt nicht - wenn Du irgendwann mal an Deinen Angelsachen bist wäre es nett.


----------



## geomas

Ach so - danke für den Bericht vom (zu ruhigen) Fischwasser und für die Tackle-Vorstellung, Raven87 !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also den Glückwünschen an Rusty kann ich mich nur anschließen. AUf den Fotos macht das ganze schon mal einen sehr exquisiten Eindruck. Ich bin mir sicher, DU wirst eine Menge Freude damit haben, rustaweli.

By the way: Ich habe mir heute eine RUTE & ROLLE gekauft, weil ein Mod auf irgendeinem Thread sagte, dass da ne Geschichte über die Oberweser drin ist.
Hab ich allerdings in der aktuellen Ausgabe vergeblich gesucht. Sein Geld war das Heft trotzdem wert! Seht was ich auf Seite 57 gefunden habe.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also den Glückwünschen an Rusty kann ich mich nur anschließen. AUf den Fotos macht das ganze schon mal einen sehr exquisiten Eindruck. Ich bin mir sicher, DU wirst eine Menge Freude damit haben, rustaweli.
> 
> By the way: Ich habe mir heute eine RUTE & ROLLE gekauft, weil ein Mod auf irgendeinem Thread sagte, dass da ne Geschichte über die Oberweser drin ist.
> Hab ich allerdings in der aktuellen Ausgabe vergeblich gesucht. Sein Geld war das Heft trotzdem wert! Seht was ich auf Seite 57 gefunden habe.


Wenn der Mod schreibt im neuen Heft und du das vom Monat davor dir holst, ist das echt schlecht oder gut für den Verlag, wie man es sieht


----------



## Hecht100+

Aber ich gelobe Besserung, beim nächsten Tip schreibe ich die Heftnummer und den Jahrgang mit dabei.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So machen wir das. Aber warum bekomme  ich im Zeitschriftenhandel nicht das aktuelle Heft? Ich bin mir sicher, das Heft nicht im Antiquariat gekauft zu haben . Die Frage geht natürlich nicht an Dich, lieber Hecht100+ .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So machen wir das. Aber warum bekomme ich im Zeitschriftenhandel nicht das aktuelle Heft? Ich bin mir sicher, das Heft nicht im Antiquariat gekauft zu haben .



Mal den Zeitungshöker fragen ob er immer erst die neuen Hefte raus legt wenn die alten verkauft sind......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich glaube das Schicksal hat die alte Ausgabe im Regal liegen gelassen. Sonst hätte wir keine Kenntnis vom denkwürdigen Zitat unseres Minimax erhalten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Schicksal hat die alte Ausgabe im Regal liegen gelassen.  Minimax erhalten.


Oder ich habe als Abonnement das Heft etwas eher als der Handel.


----------



## Astacus74

Raven87 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> 
> ich habe es endlich ans Wasser geschafft. Sitze an einem kleinen Baggersee. Habe nen Würmchen an der Pose, nen Boilie auf Grund und mittlerweile ein paar Maden an der ultra light Feeder.
> Die Aero X5 ist super für das mittlere Posenfischen. 6g-Exnerpose und ab gehts





Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich denke 1,5 Stunden bleibe ich noch sitzen, es ist wirklich kalt und hinter mir ist ein hoher Wall der die Sonne nicht zu meinem Angelplatz lässt (der See liegt etwas tiefer). Aber der Wind steht hier auf die Bucht und so hatte ich mich für diesen Platz entschieden.
> Ich werde vermutlich das tapfere Schneiderlein sein.



Schön das du es ans Wasser geschafft hast schöne neue Stöcker hast du da im Einsatz Glückwunsch
Ach und darf man noch ein Petri Heil wünschen???



skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wie gerne würde ich auch mal wieder vom Wasser berichten aber leider kann ich das Haus noch nicht verlassen. Langsam geht es aber bergauf und die Fitness kommt Stück für Stück zurück. Nächstes Wochenende muß es einfach zumindest für 2 oder 3 Stunden klappen. Gerade scheint die Sonne so schön auf den See und ich bin das letzte Mal Ende Oktober am Wasser gewesen. Wen das so weiter geht bin ich bald vor Kompressionskäufen ruiniert.
> 
> Nun ja, ich habe dann recht offensichtlich mein Jahresbudget schon im Februar gut belastet. Als vorerst letztes habe ich mir 3 Baitrunner 4000D für meine Korum Opportunist Xtnd geordert. Ich hoffe damit eine langlebige Rolle gefunden zu haben, die sich an den ruten gut macht für alle gröberen Aufgaben, jenseits der Weißfisch Gründe. Die bisher genutzten Fox Eos machen irgendwie so einen klapprigen eindruck seit ich wieder mit höherwertigen und feineren Gerät fische.
> Falls jemand etwas für oder gegen die rolle sagen kann, gerne her damit, noch könnte ich stornieren (aber wer macht das schon, wenn noch ein Plätzchen im Keller frei ist )
> 
> Gestern kam dann der Deeper Chirp 2+ an. Der Inhalt des Paketes ist ja recht übersichtlich . Neben einen MiniBooklet und der Nachtkappe, befindet sich ein kleiner Beutel und ein Ladekabel drin. Alles sehr unspektakulär für so ein teures Ding.



Schön das du wieder fitter wirst ich drück dir die Daumen das das bald Geschichte ist.
Da hat dich der Tackleaffe richtig erwischt aber schöne Sachen hast du dir da gezogen Glückwunsch



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich habe es versucht, alles gegeben, gekämpft. Erschöpft nahm ich letztendlich mein Schicksal an. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch nur den Hauch einer Chance. Die Büchse der Pandora ward geöffnet und meine Äffchen sind mit starken, unheimlichen Kräften im Bunde. Über den Weg des Ükels wurden Worte wie Swing für Schleie, parabolisch, unauffindbar, 50-60Wg, 10-11ft, Kork, um die 1,5lb, gepaart mit alten Sprachen, welche da keiner mehr kennt, in den Wind und alle Elemente geraunt und hinfortgetragen. Die Naturgewalten unter des Herren Zepter tobten, freuten sich, vermählten Leidenschaft und Zorn.
> Was konnte ich da noch tun?!
> Voll glücklichen Stolzes präsentiere ich:
> 3 Middy Swings.



Ja wenn der Tackleaffe zuschlägt da ist aus und vorbei man muß kaufen das geht gar nicht anders da ist man verloren...



rustaweli schrieb:


> Eine 8" Specialists Standart, eine Multi-Fit sowie eine 10" Weight Factor.
> Hinzu der neue Familienzuwachs zur ABU Legerlite 112a, Wout Van Leeuwen Picker und Shimano Purist Allround Float - eine
> Shimano Power Loop Ledger 106,
> 10 1/2 ft(3,20m), 3 Sectionen. Nach einem Biegetest daheim macht sie 50Gramm gut, würde auch etwas mehr gehen aber bei -40-50 fühlt sie sich anscheinend wohl. Die Aktion der Rute nach Heimtests? Um bei den Aktionsbeschreibungen von Ruten aus der Feder des guten Herrn Kalweit zu bleiben, nicht parabolisch, nein, ich verorte dieses Schmuckstück gar irgendwo zwischen Vollaktion und Griffaktion. Ohne dabei labbrig zu wirken, Wahnsinn! Dazu noch ein absolutes Leichtgewicht dieses Rutenträumchen.



Was soll ich sagen einfach Traumhaft dein Einkaufsbummel



rustaweli schrieb:


> Eine passende Rolle ist aus gleicher Quelle in Arbeit. Morgen wird sie entweder mit einer Sedona oder Legalis HA ausgeführt.
> Zudem kommt aus gleicher Quelle demnächst eine Swing für größere Satzer, sozusagen eine Carp Ledger. Da habe ich das Rollenproblem gleich vor Ort behoben.



So soll es sein, ich wünsch dir Petri Heil und Sonnenschein damit die Neuzugge auch schön in der Sonne glänzen



rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine lieben Ükel, ich bin erschlagen, erschöpft, glückselig und voller Vorfreude auf morgen zugleich!
> Ich wünsche Euch was!
> Happy Rusty



Was außer Happy sollte man nach so einem Shopping sein???



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Schicksal hat die alte Ausgabe im Regal liegen gelassen. Sonst hätte wir keine Kenntnis vom denkwürdigen Zitat unseres @Minimax erhalten.



Nichts anders das kann nur Schicksal gewesen sein


Puh wenn man mal nicht immer mit liest kommt da ganz schön was zusammen, der Ükel ist ganz schön in fahrt mal sehen wie
das weiter läuft wenn erst die Fänge besser werden...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Raven87

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Schön das du es ans Wasser geschafft hast schöne Stöcker hast du da im Einsatz
> Ach und darf man noch ein Petri Heil wünschen???
> 
> 
> 
> Schön das du wieder fitter wirst ich drück dir die Daumen das das bald Geschichte ist.
> Da hat dich der Tackleaffe richtig erwischt aber schöne Sachen hast du dir da gezogen Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> 
> Ja wenn der Tackleaffe zuschlgt da ist aus und vorbei man muß kaufen das geht gar nicht anders da ist man verloren...
> 
> 
> 
> Was soll ich sagen einfach Traumhaft dein Einkaufsbummel
> 
> 
> 
> So soll es sein, ich wünsch dir Petri Heil und Sonnenschein damit die Neuzugge auch schön in der Sonne glänzen
> 
> 
> 
> Was außer Happy sollte man nach so einem Shopping sein???
> 
> 
> 
> Nichts anders das kann nur Schicksal gewesen sein
> 
> 
> Puh wenn man mal nicht immer mitliest kommt da ganz schön was zusammen, der Ükel ist ganz schön in fahrt mal sehen wie
> das weiter läuft wenn erst ie Fänge besser werden
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Danke, nein ich bin leider als Schneiderlein nach Hause gefahren. 
Die Köder waren auch voll Matsch und Algen, als ich sie wieder ein geholt habe


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Oder ich habe als Abonnement das Heft etwas eher als der Handel.


Das wird so sein. Ist bei meinen Fisch&Fang Abo ähnlich. Meist gab es das Heft 2 bis 3 Tage bevor es das beim Kiosk gab.


----------



## geomas

#swingtips

Die von Premier und von Metalmicky1944 habe ich ja schon oft eingesetzt - das sind meine Standardtips.
Wenn ich jetzt welche bräuchte würde ich auch mal hier https://swing-tip.blogspot.com/ schauen. Die gibts teilweise auch auf ebay.
Sind deutlich teurer als die anderen. Wie schon oft geschrieben: mal sehen, was das noch junge Jahr so bringt. Vielleicht brodelt in mir erneut die Leidenschaft fürs Schwingspitzangeln und ich fasse die Posenruten 2022 nicht mehr an ;-) In dem Fall würde ich mir umgehend so ne Carbon-Tip holen.


----------



## yukonjack

Bin heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen feedern gewesen. 3 Std nicht einen Zupfer. Und dann wie auf Kommando kamen die roten Augen im Minutentakt. Wer soll das verstehen ?


----------



## Astacus74

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen feedern gewesen. 3 Std nicht einen Zupfer. Und dann wie auf Kommando kamen die roten Augen im Minutentakt. Wer soll das verstehen ?


Petri Heil zu deinen Rotaugen, verstehen muß man das nicht nur genießen


Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu deinen Rotaugen, verstehen muß man das nicht nur genießen
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ja Danke.


----------



## Dace

Da haben sich einige Kollegen hier gut mit Angelgerät versorgt.

Schnwingspitzen, sogar von Middy, Rollen, Ruten, da war ich ja richtig bescheiden mit meinem Einkauf im Baitstore diese Woche.

Apropos Ruten: wie ich lesen konnte, gibt es hier Kollegen, die m.E. bestimmt mehr Ruten im Keller als ich.

Hat vielleicht einer, wenn er ganz tief in den Angelkeller geht, so ein oder ähnliches Exemplar?


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer, wenn er ganz tief in den Angelkeller geht, so ein oder ähnliches Exemplar?


Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist einer aber reserviert
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-300cm-ange-angle-forelle/1930374596-230-1979

Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist einer aber reserviert
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-300cm-ange-angle-forelle/1930374596-230-1979
> 
> Gruß Frank


Was heißt das denn? Reserviert ???


----------



## Dace

Astacus74 

Danke für die schnelle Info, das ist sehr interessant!


----------



## Astacus74

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was heißt das denn? Reserviert ???


Das heißt das der Artikel sogut wie verkauft ist wenn man Glück hat und der Kauf nicht zustande kommt hat man noch ne Chance drauf.

Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das heißt das der Artikel sogut wie verkauft ist wenn man Glück hat und der Kauf nicht zustande kommt hat man noch ne Chance drauf.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Also eine neue Funktion bei e-bay ? hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Astacus74

Und eben entdeckt auch bei Kleinanzeigen einen Diaflex Winkelpicker von Silstar ich hab das 2,7m Modell sehr schöne Rute

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-300cm-kevlar-wi-diaflash/1579249129-230-1979

Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ne Weile hatte Cormoran wohl richtig gute Friedfischruten im Programm. Irgendwann werde ich vielleicht auch eine probefischen.

Habe heute Abend erstmal meine für die OCC angedachte Rute aus dem Schrank gekramt und die heute gelieferte Rolle dazu mit frischer 3lb Maxima Chameleon versorgt. Könnte Spaß machen, die Combo aus 8einhalb Fuß langer Twintip und 80er-Jahre Shimano. Die Ersatzspule bekommt etwas stärkere Mono. Die Quivertip ist fest eingespleißt. Besonders harmonisch ist die Aktion im oberen Bereich damit nicht, aber das war wohl typisch für die ganz frühen Bibberspitz-Ruten. Und dann gibts ja noch das andere Oberteil mit Gewindeendring.






Malcolm H. Johnson
Das Futteral ist aus ganz dickem Stoff. Unvorstellbar heutzutage.


----------



## geomas

yukonjack schrieb:


> Also eine neue Funktion bei e-bay ? hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.



Nein, die Rede war eben von www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de . Hat mit ebay nichts mehr zu tun. Da wird nicht versteigert. Gute Alternative zu ebay.


----------



## Dace

Ich selber hatte eine Cormoran Trotter und ein Carp. Das waren richtig gute Ruten. Ich habe die irgendwann verkauft, darüber ärgere ich mich heute noch.

Auf dem englischen Markt waren die zu der Zeit besonders viele Modelle von Cormoran vertreten, da gab es tolle Ruten. Ich habe die damals bei Gerrys of Wimbledon im Laden in der Hand gehabt. DAM hat auch zu der Zeit schon einiges für den englischen Markt produziert.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hab ich allerdings in der aktuellen Ausgabe vergeblich gesucht. Sein Geld war das Heft trotzdem wert! Seht was ich auf Seite 57 gefunden habe.





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Schicksal hat die alte Ausgabe im Regal liegen gelassen. Sonst hätte wir keine Kenntnis vom denkwürdigen Zitat unseres Minimax erhalten.



Au weia. Ich gebe ja offen, ehrlich und vor allem eitel zu, das es mir in den letzten Jahren und elftausend Beiträgen, zweimal, vielleicht sogar dreimal gelungen ist, ein nicht ganz klobiges Bonmot zu platzieren, und mit zwei zugedrückten Augen waren einige meiner Posts sogar ontopic, und enthielten manchmal sogar ein Körnchen Fachwissen.

Und jetzt geht der arme Nickname Minimax in die lange und ehrwürdige Geschichte der anglerischen Printperiodika ein, als der Typ, der sich von einem Vogel erpressen liess.
Tja, man kann sichs halt nicht aussuchen, was erinnert wird. 
hg
Mini


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Au weia. Ich gebe ja offen, ehrlich und vor allem eitel zu, das es mir in den letzten Jahren und elftausend Beiträgen, zweimal, vielleicht sogar dreimal gelungen ist, ein nicht ganz klobiges Bonmot zu platzieren, und mit zwei zugedrückten Augen waren einige meiner Posts sogar ontopic, und enthielten manchmal sogar ein Körnchen Fachwissen.
> 
> Und jetzt geht der arme Nickname Minimax in die lange und ehrwürdige Geschichte der anglerischen Printperiodika ein, als der Typ, der sich von einem Vogel erpressen liess.
> Tja, man kann sichs halt nicht aussuchen, was erinnert wird.
> hg
> Mini



Immerhin war es ein echter und auch total gefährlicher Reiher und nicht so was:


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Immerhin war es ein echter und auch total gefährlicher Reiher und nicht so was:


Ich möchte anmerken, dass du dich bei dieser *Vermutung* voll und ganz auf die Aussage von besagtem Typ verlässt, der sich von dem Federvieh hat abziehen lassen. Just sayin ...


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Da haben sich einige Kollegen hier gut mit Angelgerät versorgt.
> 
> Schnwingspitzen, sogar von Middy, Rollen, Ruten, da war ich ja richtig bescheiden mit meinem Einkauf im Baitstore diese Woche.
> 
> Apropos Ruten: wie ich lesen konnte, gibt es hier Kollegen, die m.E. bestimmt mehr Ruten im Keller als ich.
> 
> Hat vielleicht einer, wenn er ganz tief in den Angelkeller geht, so ein oder ähnliches Exemplar?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398763





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist einer aber reserviert
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-300cm-ange-angle-forelle/1930374596-230-1979
> 
> Gruß Frank


Habe mir die damals geschnappt. Wartet noch auf ihren ersten Einsatz. Eine Black Star CM Seatrout habe ich auch noch. 3m 10-40g WG und schlanke Vollcarbonspitze. Super für's Touch Ledgering.












Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+

Dace schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer, wenn er ganz tief in den Angelkeller geht, so ein oder ähnliches Exemplar?


Da ist mit Sicherheit nicht nur ein Kollege bei, ist nur die Frage, Black Star CM, CS, Pro, Classic,... Bilch , dawurzelsepp und ich auch, ob Professor Tinca  seine noch hat, ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

#swingtip

Moin Männer.
Weiß zufällig jemand wo man die kleinen Metallzylinder mit dem Gewinde herbekommt?


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #swingtip
> 
> Moin Männer.
> Weiß zufällig jemand wo man die kleinen Metallzylinder mit dem Gewinde herbekommt?


*


			https://www.pmr-funkgeraete.de/Angelteile/Angelteile-Neuner/Gewindestifte:::2_17_243.html
		

*


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke.


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> #swingtips
> 
> Die von Premier und von Metalmicky1944 habe ich ja schon oft eingesetzt - das sind meine Standardtips.
> Wenn ich jetzt welche bräuchte würde ich auch mal hier https://swing-tip.blogspot.com/ schauen. Die gibts teilweise auch auf ebay.
> Sind deutlich teurer als die anderen. Wie schon oft geschrieben: mal sehen, was das noch junge Jahr so bringt. Vielleicht brodelt in mir erneut die Leidenschaft fürs Schwingspitzangeln und ich fasse die Posenruten 2022 nicht mehr an ;-) In dem Fall würde ich mir umgehend so ne Carbon-Tip holen.


Danke für den Link, da werde ich mir welche zulegen 
Professor Tinca die Gewinde von Funk Neuner passen aber leider nicht richtig auf die Sportex Multitip, falls du dafür welche suchst. Die einzigen passenden Tips, also die Gewinde, die ich bisher gefunden habe sind die Ersatzspitzen von Kogha, Askari. 
Ich bin auch auf der Suche


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha, gut zu wissen.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine andere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer, wenn er ganz tief in den Angelkeller geht, so ein oder ähnliches Exemplar?
> Anhang anzeigen 398763



Ja ich habe insgesamt 3 dieser tollen Ruten jedoch nur die Black Star Classic.
Vom Gewicht und Handling her super schöne Ruten. Die Grund-Feeder mit den 2 Spitzenteilen ist von der Aufteilung des Handteiles für mich jedoch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vom Blank her aber auf jedenfall zum empfehlen.










Eine hab ich leider nur mit ner gebrochenen Spitze bekommen da fehlen die ersten 10cm. An der Rute hab ich einen Gewindeendring montiert und fische sie jetzt als Swingtip mit ner Noris Shakespeare 2009.






Im Grunde sind es klasische Ruten der 90er wie sie auch DAM mit der Quickfir, Twin Carbo Serie etc gebaut wurde.
Eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsruten seit ein paar Jahren ist eine DAM Quickfire Feeder in 3,30m, ein großes Danke hier nochmal an den eiszeit fürs überlassen, mit fest verbauter Feederspitze. In Kombination mit der Turbo 15 und 0,20mm Schnur eine klasse Kombo wie ich finde. Diese Rute fische ich eig ausschließlich mit Seitenarmmontage die ich hier mal vorgestellt hab. Die Turbo 15 hab ich mir mit der Bremse entsprechend umbebaut damit ein sauberer ablauf möglich ist, dennoch muss ich jährlich die ganze Rolle einmal reinigen und schmieren.


----------



## Bilch

Dace schrieb:


> Da haben sich einige Kollegen hier gut mit Angelgerät versorgt.
> 
> Schnwingspitzen, sogar von Middy, Rollen, Ruten, da war ich ja richtig bescheiden mit meinem Einkauf im Baitstore diese Woche.
> 
> Apropos Ruten: wie ich lesen konnte, gibt es hier Kollegen, die m.E. bestimmt mehr Ruten im Keller als ich.
> 
> Hat vielleicht einer, wenn er ganz tief in den Angelkeller geht, so ein oder ähnliches Exemplar?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398763





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da ist mit Sicherheit nicht nur ein Kollege bei, ist nur die Frage, Black Star CM, CS, Pro, Classic,... Bilch , dawurzelsepp und ich auch, ob Professor Tinca  seine noch hat, ?



Ich habe zwei Black Stars CM:
- 2,70 m 20-50 g, Version 2 und






- 3,00 m 20-50 g, Version 4






Sehr unterschiedliche Ruten, erste ist straff, schnell, eine echte Spinne, die zweite weicher, mehr eine Forellen- oder Posenrute


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Raven87 schrieb:


> Die Acolyte Ultra macht einen tollen Job und mit der Wurfweite bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. 3g-Posen fliegen ganz locker 20m weit, 5g vermutlich bis zum Mond…Sie ist perfekt für das feine Posenfischen und steht den Matchruten der 90er in nichts nach. Sie ist zwar nicht ganz so straff, was aber eigentlich keinen Nachteil birgt.


Was man aber wissen und berücksichtigen sollte, wenn einem eine straffe und schnelle Rute besser gefällt bzw. man solche sucht.


----------



## rhinefisher

So, auch wenn es völlig Sinn- und Zweckfrei ist, ich fahre jetzt gleich mal ans Wasser und setz mich in den eisigen Wind.
Mal sehen ob ich ne Stunde durchhalte...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Ja mache ich gerne. Im Prinzip spaltest du etwas von den Band auf und wickelst es um die Schraube an dem Teil der noch so gerade im Gewinde ist, je nachdem was du erreichen willst an weniger Drehung. Durch das Band hast du einen größeren Spielraum wo die Spitze festsitzt und kannst sie sehr genau justieren. Okay ich mache Fotos . Das Verhalten der Spitze kann ich nur bestätigen. Mittlerweile verwende ich diese am liebsten. Sie ist trotz der vorteilhaften Starrheit immer noch sehr sensibel.


Du beschreibst schön eine weiteres Problem der Einschraubspitze mit dem Gewindestück, die zusätzlich zu dem Gewindespitzenring an sich (Gewicht, Schnurschonung,Low-Tech Einlage ?)  das angeln damit stört, vor allem wenn man die wieder jedesmal demontiert.
Die hier schon geäußerte Idee auf Basis eine aktuellen Feederrute mit Einsteckspitzen gefällt mir jedenfalls immer besser, und das ist dann auch purer Selbst(Um)bau, was sowieso viel befriedigender ist.

Ich brauche genau 1 System für Einsteckspitzen und alle verwandten Bissanzeiger, nicht bei jeder Rutenmarke und jeder Type immer wieder was anderes ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> By the way: Ich habe mir heute eine RUTE & ROLLE gekauft, weil ein Mod auf irgendeinem Thread sagte, dass da ne Geschichte über die Oberweser drin ist.
> Hab ich allerdings in der aktuellen Ausgabe vergeblich gesucht. Sein Geld war das Heft trotzdem wert! Seht was ich auf Seite 57 gefunden habe.


Super!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So machen wir das. Aber warum bekomme  ich im Zeitschriftenhandel nicht das aktuelle Heft? Ich bin mir sicher, das Heft nicht im Antiquariat gekauft zu haben . Die Frage geht natürlich nicht an Dich, lieber Hecht100+ .


Das Problem ist der Aktualitätswettkampf der Verlage, da muss immer die größe (bzw. neueste) Nummer draufstehen.
Inzwischen ist es bei den Papierverkäufern öfter so zu beobachten, dass am 01.02. die *aktuelle* Märzausgabe, also 03 rauskommt. Nicht 02 , wie ein mathematisch ordentlich denkender vermuten wird. Die 02 kam am 02.01. 

Noch alberner finde ich das geflissentliche weglassen jeglicher Datumsangabe oder zeitlicher Referenz, gerne bei teurer Papiersonderware, den Sonderheften oder Lang-Zeit-Beratungsausgaben zum Korrekten Kaufen ...
da kann der Wissenschaftler nur verzweifeln.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Ne Weile hatte Cormoran wohl richtig gute Friedfischruten im Programm. Irgendwann werde ich vielleicht auch eine probefischen.
> 
> Habe heute Abend erstmal meine für die OCC angedachte Rute aus dem Schrank gekramt und die heute gelieferte Rolle dazu mit frischer 3lb Maxima Chameleon versorgt. Könnte Spaß machen, die Combo aus 8einhalb Fuß langer Twintip und 80er-Jahre Shimano. Die Ersatzspule bekommt etwas stärkere Mono. Die Quivertip ist fest eingespleißt. Besonders harmonisch ist die Aktion im oberen Bereich damit nicht, aber das war wohl typisch für die ganz frühen Bibberspitz-Ruten. Und dann gibts ja noch das andere Oberteil mit Gewindeendring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm H. Johnson
> Das Futteral ist aus ganz dickem Stoff. Unvorstellbar heutzutage.


Ich bin ja äußerst gespannt auf das Combo-Foto  

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen feedern gewesen. 3 Std nicht einen Zupfer. Und dann wie auf Kommando kamen die roten Augen im Minutentakt. Wer soll das verstehen ?


Das ist aber so, der Fisch frisst wann er will, und nicht wann der Angler meinst oder will. Das ändert die ganze Füttermania nicht.
Sie froh, dass Rotaugen doch immerhin so täglich regelmäßg fressen, als Kleintierfresser erlesener Spezies halten sie es nicht so lange ohne Happa aus.
Wie z.B. Freund Esox, der Wochenlang an dicken Happen verdauen tut und sich überhaupt nicht rührt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Apropos Ruten: wie ich lesen konnte, gibt es hier Kollegen, die m.E. bestimmt mehr Ruten im Keller als ich.
> 
> Hat vielleicht einer, wenn er ganz tief in den Angelkeller geht, so ein oder ähnliches Exemplar?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398763


Man muss gut aufpassen, davon gibt es sehr sehr viele, oft nur an einer Ziffer der Nummer zu unterscheiden.
Die sich sehr wohl in der Carbonleistung deutlich unterscheiden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Ich selber hatte eine Cormoran Trotter und ein Carp. Das waren richtig gute Ruten. Ich habe die irgendwann verkauft, darüber ärgere ich mich heute noch.


Bruder im Geiste, das mit dem ärgern ist dann richtig schwerwiegend, dauerbetrüblich, lebenslang ...

Außer man kauft sich sowas wieder nach! 
Was dank Selbsthilfegruppen von Leidensgenossen und ebay etc. ganz nett geht. 

Ich habe bei den Ruten so ziemlich alles wieder, oder ein frisches Doppel. 

Bei den Rollen bin ich immerhin sehr genügsam, wenige Typen nur und kompatible Technik beschränken das sinnvoll.
Da vermisse ich anderes "Gelumpe" aus der Vergangenheit auch nicht, eher im Gegenteil - schleudere ich da gelegentlich Feuerblitze.


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> Nein, die Rede war eben von www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de . Hat mit ebay nichts mehr zu tun. Da wird nicht versteigert. Gute Alternative zu ebay.


Hallo Georg, ich kenne beide Plattformen. Hatte nur diese "reserviert" Geschichte noch nie gesehen. So, Wetter ist Suuuper, ab ans Wasser.


----------



## yukonjack

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist aber so, der Fisch frisst wann er will, und nicht wann der Angler meinst oder will. Das ändert die ganze Füttermania nicht.
> Sie froh, dass Rotaugen doch immerhin so täglich regelmäßg fressen, als Kleintierfresser erlesener Spezies halten sie es nicht so lange ohne Happa aus.
> Wie z.B. Freund Esox, der Wochenlang an dicken Happen verdauen tut und sich überhaupt nicht rührt.


Werde das gleich testen.


----------



## Dace

> Man muss gut aufpassen, davon gibt es sehr sehr viele, oft nur an einer Ziffer der Nummer zu unterscheiden.
> Die sich sehr wohl in der Carbonleistung deutlich unterscheiden.


Ja, das ist sehr unübersichtlich gewesen, aber da haben wir bei ganz vielen Typen nicht mitgemacht ...

Drum schön zu sehen, wie viel von diesen Ruten noch einige unterwegs sind, speziell die mit dem Label auf dem Futteral.

Da hatten wir auch Herrn Willenbruch (Beitrag "Ockert feiert 70-jähriges Jubiläum!") kennen gelernt. Ich weiß nicht, ob das Video bekannt ist, jedenfalls führt Herr Willenbruch ziemlich anschaulich durch eine Rutenproduktionsstätte:

Rutenproduktion


----------



## Hecht100+

hester schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, da werde ich mir welche zulegen
> Professor Tinca die Gewinde von Funk Neuner passen aber leider nicht richtig auf die Sportex Multitip, falls du dafür welche suchst. Die einzigen passenden Tips, also die Gewinde, die ich bisher gefunden habe sind die Ersatzspitzen von Kogha, Askari.
> Ich bin auch auf der Suche


Die Kogha-Swingspitze der Classy-Angler hat ein Gewinde von ganz knapp 2 mm, da kann dann vielleicht eine M2 Schraube passen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das Fishing-King Video ist jetzt schon bischen älter, 2016 ist schon wieder lange her, seitdem wurde noch mehr "zusammengeführt" (globalisiert, ver-/aufgekauft)
Willenbruch spricht da schon von 100 Fabriken  ...
eine Firma mit Weihai im Namen ist übrigens seit 2001 Besitzer der Ryobi Fishing Tackle.
Shimano Fishing Tackle wurde auch jüngst verkauft, weiß nur noch nicht genau wer.
Daiwa ist längst Globeride und Globalisiert.
Das sind für mich die wesentlichen Rollenreferenzen der 3 großen Japaner (=nur noch Vertreiber).

Falls jemand meint, da gäbe es noch wesentliche Unterschiede.
Die Unterschiede macht heute rein der Preis bzw. die Preisklasse, sowie die geschickte P/L Planung für den Zielkunden.
Beim eigentlich gleichen Material können sich die EVP um 100 und mehr EUR unterscheiden.


----------



## geomas

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hallo Georg, ich kenne beide Plattformen. Hatte nur diese "reserviert" Geschichte noch nie gesehen. So, Wetter ist Suuuper, ab ans Wasser.



Ahh, okay, dann hatte ich Dich falsch verstanden. Viel Erfolg am Wasser!

Ich hatte es im Winter vor ein paar Jahren ne ganze Weile, daß die Fische so ne Viertelstunde vor der Abend-Dämmerung wie „angeknipst” wurden. Stundenlang im Hellen keinen Zupfer und plötzlich ging es rund. Das war damals zuverlässiges Verhalten unserer schuppigen Freunde.


----------



## Ukel

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen feedern gewesen. 3 Std nicht einen Zupfer. Und dann wie auf Kommando kamen die roten Augen im Minutentakt. Wer soll das verstehen ?


Ist vor allem im Winter ganz normal, da sie wenig Hunger haben und sich dann oft an feste Mahlzeit-Zeiten halten. 1-2 Stunden Warten sind da normal, 3 Stunden sicherlich eine Herausforderung, Petri zu deinem Sitzfleisch und den Augenrots.


----------



## hester

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ja ich habe insgesamt 3 dieser tollen Ruten jedoch nur die Black Star Classic.
> Vom Gewicht und Handling her super schöne Ruten. Die Grund-Feeder mit den 2 Spitzenteilen ist von der Aufteilung des Handteiles für mich jedoch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vom Blank her aber auf jedenfall zum empfehlen.


Ich habe auch so eine seltsame Aufteilung des Handteils an einer Silstar und habe mir auch einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde montiert. Wenn die Rutenteilung wenigstens dazu geführt hätte das wenigstens 2 Teile gleichlang gewesen wären, aber so haben sie alle eine andere Länge. Ursprünglich waren Schieberinge montiert die ich aber entfernt habe, ich persönlich komme mit denen nicht zurecht, ich bitte um Vergebung. Die Spitze ist fest eingespleißt.


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hallo Georg, ich kenne beide Plattformen. Hatte nur diese "reserviert" Geschichte noch nie gesehen. So, Wetter ist Suuuper, ab ans Wasser.


Viel Spass und Erfolg, Yukon und noch ein herzliches Petri nachträglich zu den launischen Plötzen
Ich bin gespannt wie es heute Läuft


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so eine seltsame Aufteilung des Handteils an einer Silstar und habe mir auch einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde montiert. Wenn die Rutenteilung wenigstens dazu geführt hätte das wenigstens 2 Teile gleichlang gewesen wären, aber so haben sie alle eine andere Länge. Ursprünglich waren Schieberinge montiert die ich aber entfernt habe, ich persönlich komme mit denen nicht zurecht, ich bitte um Vergebung. Die Spitze ist fest eingespleißt.


Wunderbar interessante Bilder! 
Die Griffe sehen aus wie meine frühen Erstversuche mit dem Umbau von Korkrutengriffen 
Derzeit hatte ich manche Tricks noch nicht raus und habe erstmal mit Korkanschleifen eine Griff- und Haptikoptimierung versucht. Bei deiner gezeigten Rute immerhin deutliche Verbesserungen.
Das war ab Werk deutlich simpler und billiger, so ein Fuji arbeit schon ganz anders.

Das mit Schieberingen nicht klar kommen ist leider verbreitet, gibt auch leicht unschöne Erfahrungen damit.
Eigentlich die schönste Art des Rollenhalters (RH) und der Verschmelzung von Rute und Rolle, für mich ganz klar .
Leider ist oft die Unterbauqualität (Kork, Scheinkork, Weichduplon, etc.) und der RH-Ring selber nicht gut gemacht, das sitzt oft nicht schlüssig und fest.
Es ist auch nie so ganz einfach wie ein Schraubrollenhalter ala Fuji anzubauen, man muss da sorgfältiger sein, eben Ringe ausrichten wie beim Rutenaufbau.
Unterlage + Streifen sind oft auch notwendig und verbessern den Sitz immens.

Für den Transport einer längeren/längsten Spitze muss man sich immer etwas gegen den Transportbruch einfallen lassen, z.B. eine Verlängerung für das MT (alte Rutenstücke)


----------



## hester

Mit dem Rollenhalter gebe ich dir völlig recht, der passt gar nicht zur Rute. Ich weiß auch nicht was mich da geritten hat das so zu machen, wollte ihn schon wieder runterholen und einen anderen verbauen, aber bei den Korkpreisen ist es mir nicht wert (zumindest im Moment). Bei meinen Pickerruten gefällt mir das schon besser.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oha, gut zu wissen.
> Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine andere Bezugsquelle?


guck mal hier, da scheint es wirklich verschiedene Optionen zu geben. Komisch finde ich, dass an meine alten Ruten bis jetzt immer alles gepasst hat. Vielleicht sind die älteren Innengewinde einfach ein bisschen toleranter für die Schräubchen? 





__





						Seymo Gewinde-Stecker - Seymo - Tips
					

Das sind kleine Messing-Gewinde 8BA Stecker dass fit Schraube in Gewindeende Ringe / Spitze Ringe, für die Herstellung von Köcher und Swings




					www.guidesnblanks.com


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey hester , moppern kann man immer, wirklich zufrieden ist man auch nie, aber das hast Du doch sehr gut hinbekommen und ist gegen das Original definitiv ne Verbesserung. Mir gefallen deine Rute sehr.. .

Bin jetzt auch vom Rhein zurück und habe ein riesiges Rotauge von bestimmt 17 oder 18 cm gefangen - ich bin halt ein Könner..
Kalt wars, aber wir waren ziehmlich windgeschützt und es lies sich gut aushalten.
Habe nur leider die falsche Rolle gegriffen - mit ner 0,06er Fireline bei dem Wind war nicht so prickelnd..
So hab ich dann nach dem ersten Fisch auch aufgehört.
Am Freitag war ich im düsseldorfer Hafen und habe dem Captain_H00k ein wenig zugeschaut, aber da lief nicht viel.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> älteren Innengewinde einfach ein bisschen toleranter für die Schräubchen?


Oder einfach völlig ausgenudelt...
Geiler Shop den Du da verlinkt hast..


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey hester , moppern kann man immer, wirklich zufrieden ist man auch nie, aber das hast Du doch sehr gut hinbekommen und ist gegen das Original definitiv ne Verbesserung. Mir gefallen deine Rute sehr.. .
> 
> Bin jetzt auch vom Rhein zurück und habe ein riesiges Rotauge von bestimmt 17 oder 18 cm gefangen - ich bin halt ein Könner..
> Kalt wars, aber wir waren ziehmlich windgeschützt und es lies sich gut aushalten.
> Habe nur leider die falsche Rolle gegriffen - mit ner 0,06er Fireline bei dem Wind war nicht so prickelnd..
> So hab ich dann nach dem ersten Fisch auch aufgehört.
> Am Freitag war ich im düsseldorfer Hafen und habe dem Captain_H00k ein wenig zugeschaut, aber da lief nicht viel.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 398842
> Anhang anzeigen 398840
> Anhang anzeigen 398841


aber da hast du dich doch um 17 oder 18cm gesteigert gegenüber sonst. Rechne das mal hoch wenn du jetzt regelmäßig so weiter machst. Nicht auszudenken... Mensch ich wäre froh wenn ich überhaupt raus dürfte


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Rechne das mal hoch wenn du jetzt regelmäßig so weiter machst.


Das ist ja das Geile; niemand hat mehr Potenzial als ich!
Also nach oben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Bei meinen Pickerruten gefällt mir das schon besser.


Sehr schön gelungen , für leichte Ruten ist der IPS oder VSS mit Formkorkteil eine erstklassige Wahl!


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Geile; niemand hat mehr Potenzial als ich!
> Also nach oben...


Je nach Promille lässt sich das sicher steigern


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey hester , moppern kann man immer, wirklich zufrieden ist man auch nie, aber das hast Du doch sehr gut hinbekommen und ist gegen das Original definitiv ne Verbesserung. Mir gefallen deine Rute sehr.. .
> 
> Bin jetzt auch vom Rhein zurück und habe ein riesiges Rotauge von bestimmt 17 oder 18 cm gefangen - ich bin halt ein Könner..
> Kalt wars, aber wir waren ziehmlich windgeschützt und es lies sich gut aushalten.
> Habe nur leider die falsche Rolle gegriffen - mit ner 0,06er Fireline bei dem Wind war nicht so prickelnd..
> So hab ich dann nach dem ersten Fisch auch aufgehört.
> Am Freitag war ich im düsseldorfer Hafen und habe dem Captain_H00k ein wenig zugeschaut, aber da lief nicht viel.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 398842
> Anhang anzeigen 398840
> Anhang anzeigen 398841


Na dann Daumen hoch und dickes Petri! Da hattest Du heute einen mehr als meine Wenigkeit!
Hatte in aller Frühe schon überlegt daheim zu bleiben. Laut Wetterbericht sollte es heute schön werden(stimmt), aber viel wichtiger für mich war die Aussage über eine frostfreie Nacht. Dem war nicht so, aber ich entschied mich dann doch für ein Losfahren. Man muss als vielseitig eingebundener Mensch jene Zeit nutzen welche man da hat.
Noch vor der morgendlichen Hauptdämmerung angekommen, sah ich auch schon Eisflächen auf dem See. Doch auch kleine freie Möglichkeiten. Entschied mich heute für diesen Platz. Etwas eisfrei, flach, mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen nach baldigem Sonnenaufgang.





Weiß nicht wie gut Ihr das Eis seht. Den Uferbereich mußte ich leicht bearbeiten zwecks Eis und Keschern. Welches aber eh ausfiel. Keine Einweihung der Power Loop, Schneider die Xte!




Arg kalt war es und ich war so froh über die endlich aufkommende Sonne. Ab da war es herrlich angenehm.




Lustig anzuschauen waren auch die Eisspiele des lieben Federviehs.
Da solle noch einer sagen man könne nicht über's Wasser gehen.








Entschieden hatte ich mich heute für ganz wenig Futter, Mistwürmer und die 8" Spitze Spezialist Standart.




Was diese Swingspitze angeht geomas u skyduck , so waren die Sorgen nicht nötig. Die  Standartswing passt perfekt auf die Rute. Da ist kein Millimeter zwischen Swinggummi und Gewinde des Endringes. Die Standart scheint aber auch leicht anders zu sein von den Schrauben u Gummi her gegenüber der Multi oder der Weight.

Sehr feine Rütchen/Picker hier wieder. Zum Glück bin ich da allerbestens aufgestellt. 
Petri auch noch yukonjack !
Euch allen dann noch einen herrlichen Restsonntag!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> sah ich auch schon Eisflächen auf dem See.



Bleib besser noch am Fluss bis das Wasser im See so 7 - 8 Grad hat.
Dann klappt es auch mal wieder mit nem Fisch.

Ansonsten schöne Bilder Rusty.

Und ein Petri Heil allen die am Wasser sind oder waren.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - Petri zum Plötz! Habt Ihr in dem kleinen Hafen da auch Dauerlieger/Hausboote? Die strahlen ja meist Wärme ab und wären evtl. interessant als Fisch-Einstand.

Auf einigen Pfützen hier ist/war gestern auch noch Eis. Schade, daß es am Teich nicht klappte, lieber Rusty!

hester - die Teilung der längeren Silstar (Griffteil + 2 weitere Teile) gefällt mir auch nicht so gut.
Und ist teilweise auch Grund dafür, warum ich ansonsten tollen Ruten die kalte Schulter zeige (Drennan Legermaster).
Ich finde Deine Silstar-Umbauten super. Wobei die 290er klar schöner ist als die längere 350er wegen des Rutenhalters.

Dace - an welchen Cormoran-Rutenserien wart Ihr denn beratend tätig als SHG?
Nur an der Black Star Classic und der CS oder auch noch an anderen Serien? Gibt es qualitativ einen größeren Unterschied zwischen Classic und CS?
Wie gesagt, irgendwann sollte ich mir auch mal ne halbwegs klassische Cormoran zulegen.
Eilt aber nicht, mein Rutenwald ist ohnehin zu dicht momentan.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Habt Ihr in dem kleinen Hafen da auch Dauerlieger/Hausboote? Die strahlen ja meist Wärme ab


Ja, so einige der Boote sind wohl bewohnt, aber da darf man nicht angeln.
Im Hafen Düsseldorf dürfen vielleicht 10% der Ufer beangelt werden..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Eilt aber nicht, mein Rutenwald ist ohnehin zu dicht momentan.


Das kenne ich, nur zu gut, eine unbeweisbare Schutzbehauptung, denn ...
nach ein paar Wochen hat man in der neuen Übermenge vieles vergessen, den Rutenwald virtuell verkleinert, und kauft dann doch wieder drauflos  .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Von mir auch ein Petri an rhinefisher und yukonjack und alle anderen, die am Wasser waren. Die unangenehme Eisüberraschung hatte ich heute morgen auch am kleinen See, rustaweli. Ich habe allerdings gar nicht erst ausgepackt, sondern bin gleich weiter zum kleinen Fluss. Ein wunderbarer Morgen! Es hat tatsächlich die erste Amsel richtig gesungen und ein Buntspecht war damit beschäftig, allerhand Zeugs in seine Höhle zu schleppen, die sich in einer Erle am gegenüberliegenden Ufer befindet.
Ich habe heute abwechselnd gefeedert und getrottet, letzteres mit der 14 Fuß Acolyte und einer meiner neuen Posen, die Freitag geliefert wurden. Fische hat es leider nicht gegeben, nicht mal einen richtigen Biss. Es ist also noch reichlich Potenzial nach oben vorhanden. Am heutigen  Swim war ich das erste Mal. Obwohl er rein optisch sehr reizvoll ist, war mir das Wasser mit durchschnittlich 50 cm Tiefe zu flach. Nächstes Mal werden ich eine andere Stelle probieren. Anbei noch einige Fotos von der heutigen Tour und meinen Neuzugängen im Posenlager. Ich hoffe es ist nicht unükelig, die handmade Floats zu kaufen, statt sie selber zu fertigen. Aber dafür fehlt mir bedauerlicherweise das handwerkliche Geschick. Ich bin eher der Grobmotoriker. Die Posen stammen übrigens aus der Werkstatt von Stuart Sharpe.


----------



## rhinefisher

Die Borstenposen finde ich extrem schön...


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein Petri an rhinefisher und yukonjack und alle anderen, die am Wasser waren. Die unangenehme Eisüberraschung hatte ich heute morgen auch am kleinen See, rustaweli. Ich habe allerdings gar nicht erst ausgepackt, sondern bin gleich weiter zum kleinen Fluss. Ein wunderbarer Morgen! Es hat tatsächlich die erste Amsel richtig gesungen und ein Buntspecht war damit beschäftig, allerhand Zeugs in seine Höhle zu schleppen, die sich in einer Erle am gegenüberliegenden Ufer befindet.
> Ich habe heute abwechselnd gefeedert und getrottet, letzteres mit der 14 Fuß Acolyte und einer meiner neuen Posen, die Freitag geliefert wurden. Fische hat es leider nicht gegeben, nicht mal einen richtigen Biss. Es ist also noch reichlich Potenzial nach oben vorhanden. Am heutigen  Swim war ich das erste Mal. Obwohl er rein optisch sehr reizvoll ist, war mir das Wasser mit durchschnittlich 50 cm Tiefe zu flach. Nächstes Mal werden ich eine andere Stelle probieren. Anbei noch einige Fotos von der heutigen Tour und meinen Neuzugängen im Posenlager. Ich hoffe es ist nicht unükelig, die handmade Floats zu kaufen, statt sie selber zu fertigen. Aber dafür fehlt mir bedauerlicherweise das handwerkliche Geschick. Ich bin eher der Grobmotoriker. Die Posen stammen übrigens aus der Werkstatt von Stuart Sharpe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398869
> Anhang anzeigen 398870
> Anhang anzeigen 398871
> Anhang anzeigen 398872


Sehr schön!
Also ich finde gekaufte, nützliche und/oder schöne Posen überhaupt nicht unükelig! Erst Recht nicht jene von Shape! Wurden neben anderen Floats auch in einem Video vom Strohutmann, welches ich schon etliche Male und auch die Tage wieder sah, vorgestellt. Suche auch schon länger nach in dem Video vorgestellte Jaxon Posen aus Sarkanda Reed. Finde sie leider nicht.
Schöner Bericht!
Ein Wechsel zum passenden Flussabschnitt hätte mir leider zu viel Zeit gekostet.


----------



## geomas

Mein Tag war sehr „naja” heute, ich bin nicht in Form und das ist noch geprahlt.

War aber immerhin kurz am Wasser, um ein paar Testwürfe mit der möglichen OCC-Combo zu machen und Fotos auch.





Die Rute ist eine in einem nicht mehr existierenden Angelladen in Knaresborough (etwas nördlich von Leeds) gebaute Twin-Tip.

Der Rutenbauer ist/war Malcom H. Johnson. Auf welchem Blank sie aufgebaut ist - keine Ahnung. Ich habe sie vor etwa 2 Jahren für £33 bei ebay erstanden.
Eine Oberteil mit Gewindeendring, das andere mit einer eingespleißten Bibberspitze. Ehrlich gesagt ist die Aktion jedweder Kombination nicht so superprall.
Aber zum erfolgreichen Angeln sind ja auch Ruten, die nicht perfekt sind, durchaus geeignet.





Die recht enganliegenden Ringe sind seltsam. Es gibt einen gelbgrünen Ring im Ring. Ach ja - reinigen sollte ich die Rute auch noch mal...
Zum angesammelten Staub der letzten Jahrzehnte kam noch etwas frischer Dreck hinzu - der Wind wehte sie beim Knipsen um.
Der Gewindeendring hat die früher übliche „Achat”-Einlage.

Habe erst ein paar Würfe mit dem Quivertip-Teil gemacht. Eine 10gr-Arlesey-Bomb ließ sich an der 3lb-Maxima schon ziemlich weit werfen. Das diskrete Plopp beim Eintauchen ohne „große Welle” ist bei dieser Bleiform schon beeindruckend. Ein 20gr-Blei flog testweise weiter als alle denkbaren Anwendungen für eine Rute dieser Länge (etwas unter 9ft, habe nicht nachgemessen). Also sollte sich auch ein gefüller kleiner Swimfeeder ausreichend weit werfen lassen. Die Zielgenauigkeit ist dann ein anderes Thema.





Die Spitze ist nicht supersensibel, aber auch nicht brettig. Ein tauglicher Kompromiß wie es mir scheint.
Probeweise habe ich ein 40gr-Blei montiert. Das ließ sich vorsichtig werfen, aber ideal ist das nicht.

Habe dann umgebaut auf das „Ledger-Oberteil” mit Gewindeendring. Damit ließen sich auch Bleie von 1,5oz (etwas über 40gr) noch mit etwas Umsicht werfen. Habe schon wegen der 3lb-Mono nicht voll durchgezogen. Aber die Angelei mit nem 30gr-Blei oder etwas mehr ist wohl kein Problem mit etwas stärkerer Schnur. Duie Aktion damit ist etwas wischi-waschi-schwammig, kann es nicht so gut beschreiben.





Die Rolle (Shimano Custom 2000) lief richtig gut, irgendwo ist da ne sehr leichte Unwucht, aber nichts, was in der Praxis ein Problem wäre.
Die Schnurverlegung ist ausreichend für die 0,15er Maxima, für noch dünnere Schnur bevorzuge ich etwas modernere Rollen.
Die Bremse macht ebenfalls einen tauglichen Eindruck. Bin absolut happy mit der Entscheidung, diese Rolle zu erwerben.


----------



## rustaweli

Sehr schöne Combo!
Aber wirklich passend für mich: Geo, vor Deinen Fotos verneige ich mich! Daran hatte ich heute mehrmals beim Angeln gedacht, ganz extrem bei den Versuchen meine Schwingspitze zu fotografieren. Wollte da ein vor Tagen von Dir gepostetes Bild zitieren. Ich bin der Handybilder langsam leid und ich möchte auch kurz vorm 'Zuruhgehen' noch Freude an bebilderten Erinnerungen haben. Sollte und werde mich bald mit Kameras beschäftigen.


----------



## Ti-it

Von mir auch Petri Heil an alle!
Danke für die Fotos und Berichte.
Wuemmehunter richtig schicke Posen hast du dir da geholt geomas klingt so als ob du hier tatsächlich richtig viel abdecken kannst. Tolle Combo. Diese gelbgrünen Ringe gefallen mir richtig gut. Welche das genau sind, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Sieht man auch oft bei den Kunnan Modellen. Oder auch bei der Hardy Richard Walker Carp. Meine Niedermeier Viktoria No. 1 Carp hat auch solche.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter - wunderschöne Posen hast Du das ins rechte Licht gesetzt, Glückwunsch!
Vermutlich kannst Du nach dem Ausflug bei so schönem Wetter das Schneidern gut verschmerzen.

Danke, Rusty - ich habe beim Knipsen ein paar Tricks auf Lager, damit kann man den einen oder anderen coolen Effekt erzielen.
Beim Angeln nutze ich leider zu oft das Telefon. Ist einfach bequem mit so nem Ding zu fotografieren. 

Danke, Ti-it - und schön, daß Du an den Stammtisch gefunden hast. Du paßt ganz gut zu unserer Runde...


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gelbgrünen Ring im Ring.


DAM hat die um 1990 auch verbaut, hier z.B. in einer Duett. Man beachte den zärtlichen zweiten Spitzenring auf dem Foto, Innendurchmesser 13 mm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Diese gelbgrünen Ringe gefallen mir richtig gut. Welche das genau sind, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Sieht man auch oft bei den Kunnan Modellen. Oder auch bei der Hardy Richard Walker Carp. Meine Niedermeier Viktoria No. 1 Carp hat auch solche.



*Fuji BNHG 3Steg und BPHT Spitzenring*

Seit etwa 1980 wurden die angeboten, habe ich zuerst mal viel Spitzenringe von Shakespeare Teleruten ersetzt.
Die Kunststoffeinlage ist fluoreszierend. Und sollte die H-Keramikeinlage gegen Schläge schützen, was sie in der Tat schaffte.
Bis heute werden diese Ringtypen angeboten, über 40 Jahre erfolgreich am Markt. Wenn das keine Bewährung und sogar Rekord ist.

Fujitackle kauft inzwischen selber zu:
_Fuji have stopped making these guides so we are running a very good copy along side the Fuji guide to fill in stock gaps _


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Viel Spass und Erfolg, Yukon und noch ein herzliches Petri nachträglich zu den launischen Plötzen
> Ich bin gespannt wie es heute Läuft


Ja,Danke euch allen. Gestern war gut, heute war besser. Ging heute schon gegen 14:00 Uhr los und bis zum dunkelwerden kaum Zeit für nen warmen Tee. Ein sehr schöner Angeltag und ein fettes Petry allen Fängern.


----------



## Ti-it

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Fuji BNHG 3Steg und BPHT Spitzenring*
> 
> Seit etwa 1980 wurden die angeboten, habe ich zuerst mal viel Spitzenringe von Shakespeare Teleruten ersetzt.
> Die Kunststoffeinlage ist fluoreszierend. Und sollte die H-Keramikeinlage gegen Schläge schützen, was sie in der Tat schaffte.
> Bis heute werden diese Ringtypen angeboten, über 40 Jahre erfolgreich am Markt. Wenn das keine Bewährung und sogar Rekord ist.
> 
> Fujitackle kauft inzwischen selber zu:
> _Fuji have stopped making these guides so we are running a very good copy along side the Fuji guide to fill in stock gaps _
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398882
> Anhang anzeigen 398883


Vielen Dank Nordlichtangler Top! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri allen Fängern des heutigen Tages.

Wuemmehunter 
Es ist nichts verwerfliches sich schöne Posen zu kaufen solang du am Wasser immer schöne Stunden mit ihnen hast.

Da kommen heute ja richtig schöne Kombos zum Vorschein wie z.B von hester oder unseren geomas  

Ich war nachmittags bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auch für fast 2 Stunden am Wasser. An der ersten Stelle schön im Sonnenschein gab es bis auf einen Abriß und Reste von Randeis nnciht mal einen Biss. Die zweite Stelle lag komplett im Schatten und war von den temperaturen schon nache dem Gefrierpunkt. Das einbringen des Rutenhalters war beim gefrorenen Boden kein leichtes dafür wurde ich mit einen Frauennerfling von um die 45cm belohnt und 2 weitere Biss. Die kalte Stelle hat sich heute als ergibiger herausgestellt.


----------



## Minimax

Ich muss auch ne Schneiderei vermelden- und zwar auf sehr ärgerliche Weise: Denn nach einem sehr zarten Biss hing zwar einer, und war auch ein starker Fisch: Aber wie schon am Freitag stieg er sang und klanglos aus. Am Freitag gabs noch zuvor einen Trostpflaster 40er, aber der heutige Aussteiger war der einzige Biss des Tages.
Das Besonders ärgerliche war, daß Beide Aussteiger gNz klar auf denselben eigenen blöden Fehler (Bremse zu straff) zurückgehen. Einmal kann einem das passieren, aber ein zweites Mal sozusagen beim nächsten Fisch ist nun wirklich peinlich- erst recht wenn die Johnnies zur Zeit so heikel sind.
Na sei es drum, später kam Angdlkumpel vorbei, er hat ein paar Maden gebadet und wir haben schön geschnitten, das entschädigt mich,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp - Petri heil zum Frauennerfling!

Schade, daß Deine Bemühungen nicht belohnt wurden, Minimax !

yukonjack - Petri! Schön zu lesen, daß es bei Dir so richtig gut lief.

Danke für den Tipp, Nordlichtangler - ich hab es eben mal fix probiert - die Ringe leuchten tatsächlich nach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Besonders ärgerliche war, daß Beide Aussteiger gNz klar auf denselben eigenen blöden Fehler (Bremse zu straff) zurückgehen. Einmal kann einem das passieren, aber ein zweites Mal sozusagen beim nächsten Fisch ist nun wirklich peinlich- erst recht wenn die Johnnies zur Zeit so heikel sind.


Oder die Rute ist einfach zu kurz und unnachgiebig !? 
War es Mk V, und welche Rolle?

In jedem Falle nachdenkenswert, und nimm es als Anstoß zur Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es ist nichts verwerfliches sich schöne Posen zu kaufen solang du am Wasser immer schöne Stunden mit ihnen hast.


So sehe ich das auch. Man muss nicht alles können, bzw. sich damit beschäftigen. 
Wuemmehunter sehr schöne Posen. Die Stachelschwein sehen besonders schön aus. 
Minimax lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Bau zur Entspannung noch ein paar Posen, das hilft.
Petri Heil an die Erfolgreichen dieses WE. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hester

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Fuji BNHG 3Steg und BPHT Spitzenring*
> 
> Seit etwa 1980 wurden die angeboten, habe ich zuerst mal viel Spitzenringe von Shakespeare Teleruten ersetzt.
> Die Kunststoffeinlage ist fluoreszierend. Und sollte die H-Keramikeinlage gegen Schläge schützen, was sie in der Tat schaffte.
> Bis heute werden diese Ringtypen angeboten, über 40 Jahre erfolgreich am Markt. Wenn das keine Bewährung und sogar Rekord ist.
> 
> Fujitackle kauft inzwischen selber zu:
> _Fuji have stopped making these guides so we are running a very good copy along side the Fuji guide to fill in stock gaps _
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398882
> Anhang anzeigen 398883


Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das ich mal gelesen habe, das diese Einlagen auch zur Wärmeableitung dienen sollten?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oder die Rute ist einfach zu kurz und unnachgiebig !?
> War es Mk V, und welche Rolle?
> 
> In jedem Falle nachdenkenswert, und nimm es als Anstoß zur Weiterentwicklung.


MkV und Exceler Lt, also ein Setup das in besonderem Maße für meine Angelei geeignet ist bzw. Dafür gemacht ist und vor allem mit dessen korrekter Handhabung ich mich eigentlich auskennen sollte.

Natürlich kamen mehrere Umstände zusammen, das tun sie immer. Aber der letztliche Knackpunkt war beide Male eine plötzliche Spannungsspitze durch einen wuchtigen Kopfstoss*. Die falsch eingestellte Bremse konnte dies nicht kompensieren, und so riss die hauchdünne Hautfalte im Schlund, in der der Haken vmtl. sass (typisch für die zurückhaltenden Bisse in dieser Zeit). Peng, und Mr. Johnnie war frei, nicht ohne vorher den ganzen Swim zu verwüsten und seine Kumpels zu warnen.

Tja so wars. Und am Freitag wusste ich es bereits, und deshalb hätte heute eine halbe Umdrehung des Bremsknopfs vorm ersten Wurf gereicht, die heutige Wiederholung des Szenarios zu vermeiden.
Hg
Minimax

Nach soviel berechtigter Eigenkritik, hoff ich auf Euer Verständnis, wenn ich den Trostpreisfisch von vorgestern nachträglich poste. So ein Standardjohnnie kann auch bei knappster Hakung kopfstossen wie es will, da fehlt einfach das Kampfgewicht um sich zu befreien.







*Döbel haben eigentlich nur zwei Strategien bzw. Chancen sich zu befreien: Einmal in der Frühphase des Drills, wenn sie noch die Puste dazu haben, durch diese charakteristischen "störrischen" Kopfstösse, die Spannungsspitzen aufs System bringen. 
Zum Zweiten In der Spätphase, wenns zur Landung geht. Dafür brauchen sie keine Kraft mehr, sondern nur ein bisschen schlaffe Leine, und schwupps tauchen sie in Kraut und Wurzelgewirr der Uferzone, zu genau der der Angler sie selbst hingesteuert hat, unter, und knüppern die Leine dort mit nem Palomar an ner Wurzel an.

Beide Strategien sind bekannt und durch eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten vom Angler zu kontern, aber dann und wann bleibt Mr. Johnnie der Sieger.


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch vom Rhein zurück und habe ein riesiges Rotauge von bestimmt 17 oder 18 cm gefangen - ich bin halt ein Könner..


Petri Heil zu deinem Rotauge, beim nächsten mal werden es mehr  



hester schrieb:


> Mit dem Rollenhalter gebe ich dir völlig recht, der passt gar nicht zur Rute. Ich weiß auch nicht was mich da geritten hat das so zu machen, wollte ihn schon wieder runterholen und einen anderen verbauen, aber bei den Korkpreisen ist es mir nicht wert (zumindest im Moment). Bei meinen Pickerruten gefällt mir das schon besser.



ein Traumhaftes Paar was du da hast



rustaweli schrieb:


> Hatte in aller Frühe schon überlegt daheim zu bleiben. Laut Wetterbericht sollte es heute schön werden(stimmt), aber viel wichtiger für mich war die Aussage über eine frostfreie Nacht. Dem war nicht so, aber ich entschied mich dann doch für ein Losfahren. Man muss als vielseitig eingebundener Mensch jene Zeit nutzen welche man da hat.
> Noch vor der morgendlichen Hauptdämmerung angekommen, sah ich auch schon Eisflächen auf dem See. Doch auch kleine freie Möglichkeiten. Entschied mich heute für diesen Platz. Etwas eisfrei, flach, mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen nach baldigem Sonnenaufgang.





rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie gut Ihr das Eis seht. Den Uferbereich mußte ich leicht bearbeiten zwecks Eis und Keschern. Welches aber eh ausfiel. Keine Einweihung der Power Loop, Schneider die Xte!



Schade das du deine Neuerwerbungen nicht standesgemäß einweihen konntest
für das nächste mal wünsch ich dir dickes Petri Heil



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein Petri an @rhinefisher und @yukonjack und alle anderen, die am Wasser waren. Die unangenehme Eisüberraschung hatte ich heute morgen auch am kleinen See, @rustaweli. Ich habe allerdings gar nicht erst ausgepackt, sondern bin gleich weiter zum kleinen Fluss. Ein wunderbarer Morgen! Es hat tatsächlich die erste Amsel richtig gesungen und ein Buntspecht war damit beschäftig, allerhand Zeugs in seine Höhle zu schleppen, die sich in einer Erle am gegenüberliegenden Ufer befindet.
> Ich habe heute abwechselnd gefeedert und getrottet, letzteres mit der 14 Fuß Acolyte und einer meiner neuen Posen, die Freitag geliefert wurden. Fische hat es leider nicht gegeben, nicht mal einen richtigen Biss. Es ist also noch reichlich Potenzial nach oben vorhanden. Am heutigen Swim war ich das erste Mal. Obwohl er rein optisch sehr reizvoll ist, war mir das Wasser mit durchschnittlich 50 cm Tiefe zu flach. Nächstes Mal werden ich eine andere Stelle probieren. Anbei noch einige Fotos von der heutigen Tour und meinen Neuzugängen im Posenlager. Ich hoffe es ist nicht unükelig, die handmade Floats zu kaufen, statt sie selber zu fertigen. Aber dafür fehlt mir bedauerlicherweise das handwerkliche Geschick. Ich bin eher der Grobmotoriker. Die Posen stammen übrigens aus der Werkstatt von Stuart Sharpe.



Beim nächsten mal läuft es besser und zu deinen Posen ich find die sind super schön was soll daran Unüklig sein, es kann
halt nicht jeder alles selber machen und von Stuart Sharpe ist doch ehrenwert.



geomas schrieb:


> War aber immerhin kurz am Wasser, um ein paar Testwürfe mit der möglichen OCC-Combo zu machen und Fotos auch.



Ich find eine sehr schöne OCC Kombo, Glückwunsch dazu  



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja,Danke euch allen. Gestern war gut, heute war besser. Ging heute schon gegen 14:00 Uhr los und bis zum dunkelwerden kaum Zeit für nen warmen Tee. Ein sehr schöner Angeltag und ein fettes Petry allen Fängern.



Dann mal Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen  



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich war nachmittags bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auch für fast 2 Stunden am Wasser. An der ersten Stelle schön im Sonnenschein gab es bis auf einen Abriß und Reste von Randeis nnciht mal einen Biss. Die zweite Stelle lag komplett im Schatten und war von den temperaturen schon nache dem Gefrierpunkt. Das einbringen des Rutenhalters war beim gefrorenen Boden kein leichtes dafür wurde ich mit einen Frauennerfling von um die 45cm belohnt und 2 weitere Biss. Die kalte Stelle hat sich heute als ergibiger herausgestellt.



Petri Heil zu deinem Frauennerfling 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss auch ne Schneiderei vermelden- und zwar auf sehr ärgerliche Weise: Denn nach einem sehr zarten Biss hing zwar einer, und war auch ein starker Fisch: Aber wie schon am Freitag stieg er sang und klanglos aus. Am Freitag gabs noch zuvor einen Trostpflaster 40er, aber der heutige Aussteiger war der einzige Biss des Tages.
> Das Besonders ärgerliche war, daß Beide Aussteiger gNz klar auf denselben eigenen blöden Fehler (Bremse zu straff) zurückgehen. Einmal kann einem das passieren, aber ein zweites Mal sozusagen beim nächsten Fisch ist nun wirklich peinlich- erst recht wenn die Johnnies zur Zeit so heikel sind.
> Na sei es drum, später kam Angdlkumpel vorbei, er hat ein paar Maden gebadet und wir haben schön geschnitten, das entschädigt mich,
> Hg
> Minimax



Du bist ganz klar unterangelt zu lange nichts am Haken gehabt, da wird man nervös und dann passieren halt Fehler du mußt
mehr angeln, dann wird es wieder besser, ganz bestimmt  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Du bist ganz klar unterangelt zu lange nichts am Haken gehabt, da wird man nervös und dann passieren halt Fehler du mußt
> mehr angeln, dann wird es wieder besser, ganz bestimmt


Ich glaube, ich bin nicht unterangelt, denn jedes Wochenende trete ich solange gegen den Propeller des Minimobils, bis es mich zum Flüsschen bringt, das echt zur Zeit schwierig ist (wie immer um diese Jahreszeit). Und auf ganz-kleine-Brötchen-Level wird der Kescher meist nass. Also Angelzeit ist da, und Fisch am Haken auch.

Aber ich gebe Dir absolut recht, lieber Stammtischkollege, das im Augenblick was an meiner inneren Haltung nicht stimmt, und Hinweise gibt's genug. Ich fürchte, ich bin einem psychischen Mechanismus zum Opfer gefallen, den manche von uns kennen : *Ich bin nicht unterangelt, ich bin überangelt*. I am trying too hard... und dann leidet das Erlebnis, Frustration wächst und so schleichen sich Fehler ein, etc etc ein Teufelskreis.
Danke für die Erinnerung!
Hg
Miniax


----------



## geomas

^ ja, ein gewisses Maß an Unachtsamkeit, hervorgerufen durch etwas zu viel „Confidence”, meine ich bei mir als Folge möglicher Überangelung bemerkt zu haben. Also ich kenne sowas nur zu gut. Hoffentlich habe ich Dich nicht fehl-interpretiert, lieber Stammtischbruder.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ja, ein gewisses Maß an Unachtsamkeit, hervorgerufen durch etwas zu viel „Confidence”, meine ich bei mir als Folge möglicher Überangelung bemerkt zu haben. Also ich kenne sowas nur zu gut. Hoffentlich habe ich Dich nicht fehl-interpretiert, lieber Stammtischbruder.


Spot on, lieber Geomas- genau das meinte ich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> …. etwas zu viel „Confidence” …



Davon habe ich leider etwas zu wenig mit Blick auf meine neuen Hausgewässer. Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass sich das Vertrauen einstellen wird, wenn ich sie intensiver kennengelernt habe. Bei meinen kleinen Wiesenflüsschen wußte ich, wo ich mich wann wo hinzusetzen hatte, hier stochere ich noch im Nebel unzulänglicher Gewässerkenntnisse.
Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> .... hier stochere ich noch im Nebel unzulänglicher Gewässerkenntnisse.


Wie sagt man so schön Stephan:  "Gut Ding will Weile haben..."


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> hier stochere ich noch im Nebel unzulänglicher Gewässerkenntnisse.


Klar ist das anstrengend und manchmal nervig.
Aber irgendwie ist es auch Abenteuer und Freude.
Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Du in zwei drei Jahren deine Gegend besser kennst als so mancher Einheimische.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> beim nächsten mal werden es mehr


Bloß nicht - ein Fisch genügt, schließlich will ich mich nicht überanstrengen.
Größer fänd ich gut - sehr viel größer fänd ich noch besser; vielleicht einen ü-40 Giganten...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das ich mal gelesen habe, das diese Einlagen auch zur Wärmeableitung dienen sollten?


Ne, diese Einlagen nicht, die puffern vor allem mechanisch und wärmen die Einlage eher. An vielen Stellen ist das Durchhalten der Einlagen gegen Schläge und Anstoßen sehr wichtig!
Wegen der Wärmeableitung bei BigGame und so hat man aber an der direkten Einpassung von Keramikringen und Stahlgitterrahmen immer weiter gearbeitet (Temperaturausdehnung).
Hartmetalleinlagen im Stahlgitterrahmen gibt es schon sehr lange und ist einfacher machbar. Die sind weit bekannt von den SeriesOne/Skeletor oder Pacbay Minima.

Ich muss feststellen, dass bei unserer Süßwasserangelein das Thema Wärmeableitung ein Peanuts ist.
Wenn ich heute derbe etwas drille, habe ich i.d.R. sehr nasse Geflechtschnur drauf, und das Maximum bei Hechten sind auch 100m Runs, ich lasse die Fische allgemein nicht stundenlang kilometerweit fast ungebremst laufen.

Das sieht auf dem Boot auf einem Ozean durchaus anders aus, probates Mittel im wirklichen Extremernstfall scheint das häufige Gießen der Rollenspule und Schnur mit Wasser zu sein (Helfer), was dann auch die Schnur und Reibepunkte wieder kühlt, Verdampfungs- und Verdunstungskälte ist nun mal noch viel wirksamer als ein bischen Metallsteg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber der letztliche Knackpunkt war beide Male eine plötzliche Spannungsspitze durch einen wuchtigen Kopfstoss*. Die falsch eingestellte Bremse konnte dies nicht kompensieren, und so riss die hauchdünne Hautfalte im Schlund, in der der Haken vmtl. sass (typisch für die zurückhaltenden Bisse in dieser Zeit). Peng, und Mr. Johnnie war frei, nicht ohne vorher den ganzen Swim zu verwüsten und seine Kumpels zu warnen.
> 
> 
> *Döbel haben eigentlich nur zwei Strategien bzw. Chancen sich zu befreien: Einmal in der Frühphase des Drills, wenn sie noch die Puste dazu haben, durch diese charakteristischen "störrischen" Kopfstösse, die Spannungsspitzen aufs System bringen.
> Zum Zweiten In der Spätphase, wenns zur Landung geht. Dafür brauchen sie keine Kraft mehr, sondern nur ein bisschen schlaffe Leine, und schwupps tauchen sie in Kraut und Wurzelgewirr der Uferzone, zu genau der der Angler sie selbst hingesteuert hat, unter, und knüppern die Leine dort mit nem Palomar an ner Wurzel an.
> 
> Beide Strategien sind bekannt und durch eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten vom Angler zu kontern, aber dann und wann bleibt Mr. Johnnie der Sieger.


Sehr schön beschrieben!

Längere Rute hilft erst recht, weil die Rutenaktion ist immer schneller als die Bremse, gerade was ruckartiges Ansprechen und Nachgeben betrifft!
Man braucht dazu eine möglichst progressive spannungsaufbauende Rutenaktion, sonst taugt die Rute effektiv wenig.
Das Aussteigen ist mir im Juli 2021 mit 2 Superfischen (bei Spin) auch passiert   und darauf habe ich nochmal kräftig Rutentechnisch aufgerüstet - was richtig erfolgreich war.
Es hängt in der Tat auch zum Teil am ungeübten bzw.  untrainierten unterangelten (real unterdrillten) Angler, wo erlernte Automatismen u. Reflexe nicht mehr greifen.

Auch deswegen ist Unterangelung so gefährlich!


----------



## Slappy

Es ist böhig und kalt. 3/4 des Weihers ist von dünnem Eis bedeckt und ich habe eine Stunde Zeit. Ab und an kommt die Sonne durch und gibt mir einen kleinen Kuss. Die Luft ist herrlich!


----------



## geomas

^ genieß die frische Luft! Beim Sonnetanken wird die Angelei dann fast zu Nebensache, kann ich mir vorstellen.
Dennoch natürlich Petri - vielleicht kannst Du uns wieder ein paar Brüstern oder Gassen vorstellen ;-)


----------



## Mescalero

#doebelausruestungsberatung

Durch das Lesen der vielen döbellastigen Beiträge hier im Ükel und woanders (das AB ist ganz schön verdöbelt!) wurden verschiedene Trigger aktiviert und die Lust auf die Döbelei wieder gesteigert.

Für das Angeln am Flüsschen mit ordentlichen Platz bin ich rutenmäßig gut ausgestattet (Bolo) aber 80% der Bäche sind ziemlich zugewachsen und der lange Stock ist viel zu sperrig.

Meine Idee ist es, der schön runden Aktion wegen eine Forellenrute zu suchen. Wenn sie mit FoPu Regenbögen klar kommt, klappt es auch mit Dickköpfen - richtige Riesen gibt es hier sowieso nicht. 

Was denkt die döbelnde Gemeinde mit mehr Erfahrung als ich sie habe darüber?


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr schön beschrieben!
> 
> Längere Rute hilft erst recht, weil die Rutenaktion ist immer schneller als die Bremse, gerade was ruckartiges Ansprechen und Nachgeben betrifft!
> Man braucht dazu eine möglichst progressive spannungsaufbauende Rutenaktion, sonst taugt die Rute effektiv wenig.
> Das Aussteigen ist mir im Juli 2021 mit 2 Superfischen (bei Spin) auch passiert   und darauf habe ich nochmal kräftig Rutentechnisch aufgerüstet - was richtig erfolgreich war.


Bei der Rutenaktion bin ich absolut bei Dir auf meine Art zu angeln bezogen! Daher schätze ich auch meine Legalis so. Angegeben als semi, aber tendiert eher zu progressiv. Umso feiner ich angle, umso mehr bevorzuge ich aber noch die Vollaktion. Hab das Gefühl das solche Ruten noch schneller 'mitgehen' als Progressive und mir daher besser liegen bei Drill und Kescherfehlern. Aber auch Kalweit hat dies für Laien wie mich gut erklärt und betrachtet Progressive als absolute eierlegende Wollmilchsäue.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> #doebelausruestungsberatung
> 
> Durch das Lesen der vielen döbellastigen Beiträge hier im Ükel und woanders (das AB ist ganz schön verdöbelt!) wurden verschiedene Trigger aktiviert und die Lust auf die Döbelei wieder gesteigert.
> 
> Für das Angeln am Flüsschen mit ordentlichen Platz bin ich rutenmäßig gut ausgestattet (Bolo) aber 80% der Bäche sind ziemlich zugewachsen und der lange Stock ist viel zu sperrig.
> 
> Meine Idee ist es, der schön runden Aktion wegen eine Forellenrute zu suchen. Wenn sie mit FoPu Regenbögen klar kommt, klappt es auch mit Dickköpfen - richtige Riesen gibt es hier sowieso nicht.
> 
> Was denkt die döbelnde Gemeinde mit mehr Erfahrung als ich sie habe darüber?


Also Du meinst damit Spinnlänge, richtig?
Klar eignen sich da parabole Forellenruten. Keine Ahnung aber wie es da bei Dir mit WG zwecks Strömung ausschaut. Eine gute Option wären da auch moderne Crankbaitruten mit Glasanteil. Sollten auch top passen.


----------



## Mescalero

Strömung ist minimal, wenn die Bäche nicht gerade Hochwasser führen. Im Normalfall sehr gemächlich, fast schon träge.
Und ja, so 8 Fuß oder so wären wohl vom Handling her ganz gut.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Strömung ist minimal, wenn die Bäche nicht gerade Hochwasser führen. Im Normalfall sehr gemächlich, fast schon träge.
> Und ja, so 8 Fuß oder so wären wohl vom Handling her ganz gut.


Dann reicht auch eine leichte Forellenrute, oder halt eine leichtere Crank für Barsch wie gesagt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sieht auf dem Boot auf einem Ozean durchaus anders aus, probates Mittel im wirklichen Extremernstfall scheint das häufige Gießen der Rollenspule und Schnur mit Wasser zu sein (Helfer), was dann auch die Schnur und Reibepunkte wieder kühlt, V


Das macht man fast ausschließlich bei Rollen mit Sternbremse - Hebelbremsler haben das nicht nötig.
Es sei denn, was beim BG ja oft vorkommt, man fischt in den Tropen; da ist das Gerät gerne mal zu heiß zum anfassen.. .


----------



## Ti-it

Mescalero schrieb:


> Strömung ist minimal, wenn die Bäche nicht gerade Hochwasser führen. Im Normalfall sehr gemächlich, fast schon träge.
> Und ja, so 8 Fuß oder so wären wohl vom Handling her ganz gut.


Wenn du viele Unterspülungen oder Äste, Pflanzen, Wurzeln etc. am Uferrand hast, würde ich tatsächlich auf 10ft gehen. Die meisten Döbel bei uns gehen sehr oft umgehend in Richtung Uferbewuchs. Da ists mit kurzen Ruten oft schwierig die Freunde auf Distanz zu halten. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Wenn du viele Unterspülungen oder Äste, Pflanzen, Wurzeln etc. am Uferrand hast, würde ich tatsächlich auf 10ft gehen. Die meisten Döbel bei uns gehen sehr oft umgehend in Richtung Uferbewuchs. Da ists mit kurzen Ruten oft schwierig die Freunde auf Distanz zu halten.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Unbedingt richtig, das ist so ziemlich der einzige Trick den die Jungs draufhaben.
Ich würde Mescalero auch zu einer 10ft raten, im Wg Bereich so ca 28 35g (1/1,25)
Es gibt da schöne dedizierte Freidfischmodelle zb. Von Korum, Shakespeare, Darent Valley- die haben dann auch qiuvertips.
Darauf muss man verzichten, wenn man in den Spinnbereixh geht, dafür sind diese wiederum posengeeignet, und erlauben einen schnelleren und sicheren Anhieb. So jedenfalls mein persönlicher Eindruck. Das ist nicht sehr klassisch, ich komme damit aber besser zurecht.


----------



## Slappy

Leider kann ich heute keine Brüsten oder Gassen.... 
Die Sonne kam auch nur 2x kurz durch. 
Dennoch war es schön


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> das AB ist ganz schön verdöbelt!


Ja, absolut  
Im Ükel ist das ja schon seit einigen Monaten so, einfach weil der Fisch für uns Friedos im Winter oft der einzig sinnvoll beangelbare Spezies ist. Und mit unseren Fangberichten und Fischbildern befeuern wir uns gegenseitig, sozusagen eine winterliche Döbel Echokammer. 
Das gibt sich wenn der Winterdöbel das Sonnentulip ausspuckt wenn mit steigenden Temperaturen die bunte Friedfischschar wieder erwacht und beangelbar ist.

Außerhalb des AB ist das Döbelinteresse ebenfalls ungewöhnlich hoch. Obwohl man nicht ausschließen kann das viele auch hier mitlesen würde ich das im Augenblick besonders auf die begonnene Schonzeit zurückführen, die viele passionierte Spinnanglern nun auch in diese Richtung blicken lässt. Ich glaube auch Rustys Chubman Döbelist macht das Thema für viele attraktiv.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri allen Fängern der vergangenen Tage. 

Motiviert durch die vielen fabelhaften Berichte hier im Tread habe ich beschlossen in der nächsten Zeit auch einmal den Döbeln nachzustellen. 
Ein kleines strömendes Gewässer, welches nach meinen Recherchen Döbel beheimatet, habe ich bereits ausgemacht. 

So stellte sich mir noch die Frage, welche Köder ich nutzen will. Wie durch Zufall fiel mir heute beim Einkaufen am Wegesrand ein Regal mit reduziertem Tulip ins Auge. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Zeug da sonst nicht steht. So nahm ich es als Wink des Schicksals und packte einige Pakete ins Körbchen. 

Macht es eurer Erfahrung nach Sinn ein mir vollkommen unbekanntes Gewässer mit der Grundmontage zu beangeln? Mein Gedanke ist, dass ich mit einer Pose mehr Fläche absuchen könnte und so vielleicht schneller herausfinde, wo sich Dickköpfe so aufhalten. Ich besitze allerdings nur Feststellposen mit einer Tragkraft von einem Gramm. Das dürfte für ein fließendes Gewässer zu wenig sein oder? Zumal die Pose ja auch noch das Tulip tragen muss. 
Über ein, zwei Gedanken zu dem Thema wäre ich dankbar. 

Grüße Niklas


----------



## hester

Für die Döbelei finde ich Methodfeeder Ruten 10/11 ft und mit WG 50 gr oder etwas mehr ganz gut. Sollte halt nicht zu parabolisch sein. Ich habe mir rein aus Interesse an den Solid-Feederspitzen die Browning Hyperdrome Feeder in 330 mit 80 gr. WG zugelegt und mir noch eine Spitze in 3/4 oz geholt, habe sie aber bisher noch nicht am Wasser gehabt. Vom Trockenwedeln finde ich sie ganz gut, bei dem überschaubaren Preis kann man nix verkehrt machen. Wäre nach meinem Dafürhalten auch was zum Döbeln, ist auch durchaus zum Posenangeln brauchbar, glaube ich. Muß man einfach mal ausprobieren. Viele Wege führen zum Döbel.

Die meisten Döbel habe ich früher mit dem Silstar Matchpicker gefangen, ebenso beim Barschblinkern. Man hatte auch nicht so eine Auswahl an Ruten.


----------



## keinangelprofi

Niklas32 schrieb:


> So stellte sich mir noch die Frage, welche Köder ich nutzen will.


Ich mache beim Köder kein großes Gedöns. American Sandwich Toast vom Discounter funktioniert bei uns wunderbar.


Niklas32 schrieb:


> Macht es eurer Erfahrung nach Sinn ein mir vollkommen unbekanntes Gewässer mit der Grundmontage zu beangeln? Mein Gedanke ist, dass ich mit einer Pose mehr Fläche absuchen könnte und so vielleicht schneller herausfinde, wo sich Dickköpfe so aufhalten. Ich besitze allerdings nur Feststellposen mit einer Tragkraft von einem Gramm. Das dürfte für ein fließendes Gewässer zu wenig sein oder?


Normal braucht man die nicht suchen, die finden dich... Eine Handvoll Futter reingeworfen...
Ich habe jetzt im Winter den Eindruck , dass es auf Grund deutlich besser funktioniert als auf Pose. Im Frühjahr ziehe ich dann auch wieder mit der Pose los. Ich nutze auch nur Gänsekiel Schwimmer mit 0,5g oder 1g Tragkraft, das funktioniert im Flüsschen einwandfrei.
Und wie gesagt: Als Köder Sandwich oder Wurm. das trägt auch eine leichte Pose. Tulip ist mir  zu weich, besonders mit der treibenden Pose.
Justmy2cents.


----------



## Niklas32

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich mache beim Köder kein großes Gedöns. American Sandwich Toast vom Discounter funktioniert bei uns wunderbar.


Ja. Toast wird als Köder auf jeden Fall auch getestet.


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ja. Toast wird als Köder auf jeden Fall auch getestet.


Ich pflichte den Vorrednern bei: leichtes, mobiles Grundangeln ('Wanderangeln'/'Roven' etc.) bei dem man entlang des Flüsschens verdächtige Swims nach kurzem Vorfüttern abklopft, und bei ausbleibenden Bissen rasch weiterzieht, ist eine hervorragende und reizvolle Methode, den Johnnies auf die Spur zu kommen. 
Insbesondere jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit betrachte ich sie als dem Posenangeln überlegen.

Ich persönlich bin eingefleischter (..Du meine Güte..) Tulip-Fan, und kann aus eigener Erfahrung versichern, das der Köder selektiv auf Döbel wirkt, auch bei Gewässern an denen es unbekannt ist. Currypulver erhöht die Fängigkeit deutlich.
Ich weiss aber das die Döbeljungs hier lieber zur stattlichen(!) Flocke aus Sandwichtoast greifen, und auch damit haben sie recht, denn sie ist ein Hervorragender Döbelköder, und wird vmtl auch einen Tacken schneller angenommen.

Ich glaube, mit einem Beutelchen Tulip-Würfeln und einigen Scheiben Sandwich Toast bist du für die Döbelsuche bestens gerüstet.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Grundangeln ('Wanderangeln'/'Roven' etc.)


Angenehm unaufgeregt und ruhig.. .


----------



## Tokka

Ich lese momentan gerne in britischen Angelforen oder auch englische Angelliteratur und schaue auch auf YouTube viele Videos zum Thema Chub Fishing. Und mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Briten vorrangig auch im Winter mit Maden oder Brot und Pose angeln. Sie füttern gerne zu den Maden/Brot noch etwas mit Hanf an. Keine Frage einige angeln auch auf Grund mit Tulip oder Brot und nicht immer erlaubt das Gewässer (Hochwasser u.ä.) das Angeln mit Pose.
In Deutschland wird hingegen im Winter vorrangig mit FF oder Brot geangelt. Woran liegt das? Ist die Temperatur der Unterschied? Hat es etwas mit den etwas milderen Wintern (Temperatur) zu tun und die Fische dort etwas aktiver im Winter sind als hier? Täusche ich mich mit der Annahme?
Meine letzten beiden Döbel-Turns brachten mir nur Döbel auf Pose und Made. Da ich den Vergleich wollte, hatte ich parallel dazu ich eine Grundrute mit FF liegen und zugegebenermassen zwei Bisse verhauen. Aber deutlich mehr Aktion hatte ich an der Pose. Sie haben dann gerne bei kleinen Stopps gebissen, wenn der Köder kurz hochging und dann wieder absank. Ich probiere immer viel aus, wenn das einfache Treibenlassen der Pose nichts bringt. Und die Stellen, die ich beackere, bringen zu allen Jahreszeiten Döbel. Wird es wärmer, dann gibt es auch gerne Konkurrenz mit Brassen oder Güstern, selten Rotaugen und Alande leider gar nicht.


----------



## Mescalero

Danke für die Tackleberatung!

Hier wird einem eben immer geholfen und in letzter Konsequenz spart das bares Geld. Weil man wirklich nur das kauft, was absolut unvermeidlich ist und niemals irgendwelche Angelgerätschaften, auf die man - sollten alle Stricke reißen - verzichten könnte.

Morgen jedenfalls gehe ich geschwind beim Madendealer vorbei und probewedle (und kaufe wahrscheinlich) einen Stecken, den ich vor Monaten schon in der Hand hatte; damals ist mir aber partout kein noch so an den Haaren herbeigezogenes Argument für die Rute, außer "gefällt mir einfach ", eingefallen. 
Es handelt sich um die weltberühmte Traditionsfirma Iron Chub oder so ähnlich....ich werde berichten.


----------



## skyduck

Juhu, ab morgen darf ich meinen Knast endlich wieder verlasen... Dann gehe ich erstmal in den Keller (konnte ich nicht rein weil Zugang von außen) und sortiere meine Ruten und packe schonmal ein Setup für das Wochenende. Mal gucken vielleicht fahre ich auch zur Werse am WE und versuche meinen ersten Döbel dieses Jahr (mir reicht aber schon überhaupt der erste Fisch dieses Jahr) zu erwischen. Freiheit!!!

P.S. hat einer von euch so ein Teil? Wenn ja taugt das was? Irgendwie finde ich das gut...


----------



## Mescalero

Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht, wozu ich fünf unterschiedliche Spulen mit Vorfachschnur mitnehmen sollte. 

Das ist bestimmt für die Fliegenleute gedacht, die für jedes Insekt zehn verschiedene Nachbildungen in ihren Boxen haben und jede Hakengröße mit einem anderen Tippet fischen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> wozu ich fünf unterschiedliche Spulen mit Vorfachschnur mitnehmen sollte.


Fertighakenverwender...?
Also 4 hab ich eigentlich immer dabei - und wie ihr wisst, bin ich Minimalist.


----------



## Tricast

Wofür braucht man das? Oder ist es einfach ein "Must have" weil es von Waku ist? 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Allerdings bin ich auch ein Freund der unnötigen Dinge die nie gebraucht werden aber die man unbedingt haben muss um sie vorzeigen zu können.


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Juhu, ab morgen darf ich meinen Knast endlich wieder verlasen... Dann gehe ich erstmal in den Keller (konnte ich nicht rein weil Zugang von außen) und sortiere meine Ruten und packe schonmal ein Setup für das Wochenende. Mal gucken vielleicht fahre ich auch zur Werse am WE und versuche meinen ersten Döbel dieses Jahr (mir reicht aber schon überhaupt der erste Fisch dieses Jahr) zu erwischen. Freiheit!!!
> 
> P.S. hat einer von euch so ein Teil? Wenn ja taugt das was? Irgendwie finde ich das gut...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398953
> Anhang anzeigen 398954





Mescalero schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht, wozu ich fünf unterschiedliche Spulen mit Vorfachschnur mitnehmen sollte.
> 
> Das ist bestimmt für die Fliegenleute gedacht, die für jedes Insekt zehn verschiedene Nachbildungen in ihren Boxen haben und jede Hakengröße mit einem anderen Tippet fischen.



Ich hab das Ding an meiner Fliegenweste- es ist unverschämt teuer, aber sehr gut. 2 andere Vorfachdispenser die ich hatte bzw. habe 'sagen ständig die Schnur ein und machen Ärger. Mit dem Stroft Teilchen (gibt's auch in einer Version für 3 Spulen) passiert das niemals.
Einziger Nachteil, es ist etwas sperrig.(deshalb hae ich einen kleineren Dispenser in meiner Coarse Weste-ei  Quell ständigen Ärgers) Ich kanns also empfehlen.


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Juhu, ab morgen darf ich meinen Knast endlich wieder verlasen... Dann gehe ich erstmal in den Keller (konnte ich nicht rein weil Zugang von außen) und sortiere meine Ruten und packe schonmal ein Setup für das Wochenende. Mal gucken vielleicht fahre ich auch zur Werse am WE und versuche meinen ersten Döbel dieses Jahr (mir reicht aber schon überhaupt der erste Fisch dieses Jahr) zu erwischen. Freiheit!!!
> 
> P.S. hat einer von euch so ein Teil? Wenn ja taugt das was? Irgendwie finde ich das gut...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398953
> Anhang anzeigen 398954


Das ist schön zu hören, lieber Dirk!!
Ich habe so ein Teil von Stroft aus den Anfängen meiner Fliegenfischerzeit mit 3 oder 4 Spulen...
Mein Fazit: Muss man nicht haben, habe 3 oder 4  100mSpulen Stroft GTM in den entsprechenden Stärken in meinem Slingpack (Diagonaler Schulterrucksack) oder
meiner Weste verstaut. Ich mochte auch das Gebamsel aus an der Jacke oder Weste nicht.


Mescalero schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht, wozu ich fünf unterschiedliche Spulen mit Vorfachschnur mitnehmen sollte.
> 
> Das ist bestimmt für die Fliegenleute gedacht, die für jedes Insekt zehn verschiedene Nachbildungen in ihren Boxen haben und jede Hakengröße mit einem anderen Tippet fischen.


So ähnlich sieht es aus...


----------



## geomas

Super, daß Du wieder raus darfst, lieber skyduck ! Den Vorfachspender - naja, also für Leute, die doch meist mit Angeltasche oder Rucksack oder Sitzkiepe unterwegs sind ist der Spender rausgeschmissenes Geld. Oder gibts heftig Rabatt auf die passende Schnur dazu?

Ich war heute am späteren Nachmittag kurz am Wasser und kann berichten, daß es mehrere Bisse gab am Fluß nebenan. Ein Novum für mich im Jahre 2022.
Den ersten Biß habe ich „verstreichen lassen” in der Hoffnung, daß ein Fisch die Spitze deutlich krummzieht. Das gab es dann beim nächsten Biß - etwa 30sec. hatte ich einen ordentlichen Fisch am Band, dann löste sich die Verbindung zwischen uns ;-/
Der 14er LS-2210 war ausgeschlitzt und nicht wie anfangs befürchtet das zarte Vorfach (2lb8oz) gerissen. Danach gab es noch einen oder zwei Bisse, die sich beide nicht „entwickelten”. Immerhin Bisse...
Die gestern vorgestellte alte Twin-Tip hat im Quivertip-Oberteil tatsächlich so was wie 3 Biegezonen: die dünne Spitze (sensibel genug), dann eine etwas brettige Passage, dann wieder mehr Biegung. Ich glaube, daß man von „Flat Spot” spricht. Aber daran lag das Ausschlitzen des Fisches wohl nicht.
Ich werde die 2te Spule der alten Shimano mit etwas kräftigerer Mono versehen, dann kann ich in Verbindung mit einem entsprechend stärkeren Vorfach auch etwas besseren Fischen sicherer entgegentreten.
Ach ja - 11mm Breadpunch am 14er LS-2210, Vorfach geschätzt 45cm, fester Seitenarm von etwa 12cm, daran ein 10gr Micro-Drahtkorb, gefüllt mit grobem Liquibread.

PS: ich tippe übrigens auf einen Brassen von ca. 50cm, der mir durch die Lappen gegangen ist, evtl. auch ein Aland ähnlicher Größe


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man das? Oder ist es einfach ein "Must have" weil es von Waku ist?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> PS.: Allerdings bin ich auch ein Freund der unnötigen Dinge die nie gebraucht werden aber die man unbedingt haben muss um sie vorzeigen zu können.


leider neige ich oft dazu solche dinger zu kaufen, einfach weil ich sie gut gemacht finde. Gerade auch technische Spielereien triggern mich total. Nach einiger Zeit freuen sich dann Leute bei ebay über den günstigen Preis für völlig ungenutztes Tackle. Ist halt so eine Macke. Ich glaube ich bin das prädestinierte Opfer für Poserwerbung bei Tackle  (wobei ich bei anderen Dingen des normalen Lebens dann durchaus kritisch bin)

Beim Umzug habe ich im Regal Dinge gefunden und mir so gedacht : "Wie idiotisch muß man sein sowas zu kaufen?"

Edit: aber jetzt kann ich es ja hier zeigen um wieder klar im Verstande zu werden und es mir ob der schlechten Kritiken bzw.  des offensichlichen Nichtnutzens zu sparen.


----------



## Dace

Heute war ich mal los.

Nach gut einer Woche war der Wasserstand endlich auf einem Niveau, dass man angeln gehen konnte. Ich war motiviert bis in die Haarspitzen durch diverse Berichte hier und das Lesen einiger Artikel in Büchern über das Döbelangeln.

Zuerst habe ich an dem ersten Flussabschnitt drei Stellen mit Frühstücksfleisch vorgefüttert. Rute war eine Sealy Octofloat 11' (Split Cane), Rolle Contact 400 blau, Schnur 25er Maxima, 20er FC als VF und 'nen 8er Drennan wide gabe.

Als Köder kam zunächst H-Leber an Haken. Bereits nach etwa 5 Minuten ein leichter Biss, die Rutenspitze neigte sich leicht - Ruhe. Vorsichtshalber kontrollierte ich den Haken - die H-Leber war weg. Neues Stück angenäht und ausgeworfen. Ungefähr 10 Minuten später der nächste Biss, Anschlag - die Rute zeigte sich in ihrer Aktion, der Fisch war gehakt, die Schnur sang im Wind, die Bremsknarre gesellte sich dazu.

Nachdem ich ihn ein paar Meter herangepumpt hatte, ging es wieder in die andere Richtung. Also musste ich ihn wieder überzeugen, das es in meine Richtung geht. Es dauerte aber eine Weile, bis ich ihn in Ufernähe gebracht hatte.

Und dann nahm das Schicksal seinen Lauf: der Fisch war noch etwa 7 - 8 Meter links von mir entfernt, fast am Ufer. Ich brachte den Unterfangkescher in Position und wollte nun den Fisch mit leichten Druck Richtung Kescher bringen, da merkte ich, dass der Fisch nicht mehr alleine war: er hatte es mal wieder geschafft, der verschlagene Döbel und hatte sich in Geäst festgesetzt, was, für mich nicht sichtbar, unter Wasser lag. Ich machte etwas Druck, das Geäst kam etwas aus dem Wasser, ich ließ die Schnur nach, wieder Druck, Geäst kommt nach oben, der Döbel schüttelte sich, der Haken löste sich und das Vordach baumelte in den Zweigen des Baumes, der da direkt am Ufer steht.

Wer noch das HB-Männchen kennt, ich war soweit - bin aber am Boden geblieben.

6 Stellen habe ich abgeangelt, eine zweite Chance hatte ich nicht, aber viel frische Luft und über 10.000 Schritte auf der Smart-Watch.

Na gut, da eben beim nächsten mal ...







Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Danke für Deinen Bericht, das schöne Bild und den gerissenen Döbel.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Rute war eine Sealy Octofloat 11' (Split Cane), Rolle Conatct 400 blau


Scharfe Kombo..
Angeln möchte ich damit nicht - aber zum weinen schön..


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Scharfe Kombo..
> Angeln möchte ich damit nicht - aber zum weinen schön..


Dazu passt dann auch wieder die Tweed-Schlägerkappe....


----------



## Tricast

Minimax würde sagen: Zum niederknien. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

So eine Crack Contack hat doch einfach was für sich, Neid Neid Neid. Und die ganze Combo, einfach stimmig.


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal los.
> 
> Nach gut einer Woche war der Wasserstand endlich auf einem Niveau, dass man angeln gehen konnte. Ich war motiviert bis in die Haarspitzen durch diverse Berichte hier und das Lesen einiger Artikel in Büchern über das Döbelangeln.
> 
> Zuerst habe ich an dem ersten Flussabschnitt drei Stellen mit Frühstücksfleisch vorgefüttert. Rute war eine Sealy Octofloat 11' (Split Cane), Rolle Conatct 400 blau, Schnur 25er Maxima, 20er FC als VF und 'nen 8er Drennan wide gabe.
> 
> Als Köder kam zunächst H-Leber an Haken. Bereits nach etwa 5 Minuten ein leichter Biss, die Rutenspitze neigte sich leicht - Ruhe. Vorsichtshalber kontrollierte ich den Haken - die H-Leber war weg. Neues Stück angenäht und ausgeworfen. Ungefähr 10 Minuten später der nächste Biss, Anschlag - die Rute zeigte sich in ihrer Aktion, der Fisch war gehakt, die Schnur sang im Wind, die Bremsknarre gesellte sich dazu.
> 
> Nachdem ich ihn ein paar Meter herangepumpt hatte, ging es wieder in die andere Richtung. Also musste ich ihn wieder überzeugen, das es in meine Richtung geht. Es dauerte aber eine Weile, bis ich ihn in Ufernähe gebracht hatte.
> 
> Und dann nahm das Schicksal seinen Lauf: der Fisch war noch etwa 7 - 8 Meter links von mir entfernt, fast am Ufer. Ich brachte den Unterfangkescher in Position und wollte nun den Fisch mit leichten Druck Richtung Kescher bringen, da merkte ich, dass der Fisch nicht mehr alleine war: er hatte es mal wieder geschafft, der verschlagene Döbel und hatte sich in Geäst festgesetzt, was, für mich nicht sichtbar, unter Wasser lag. Ich machte etwas Druck, das Geäst kam etwas aus dem Wasser, ich ließ die Schnur nach, wieder Druck, Geäst kommt nach oben, der Döbel schüttelte sich, der Haken löste sich und das Vordach baumelte in den Zweigen des Baumes, der da direkt am Ufersteht.
> 
> Wer noch das HB-Männchen kennt, ich war soweit - bin aber am Boden geblieben.
> 
> 6 Stellen habe ich abgeangelt, eine zweite Chance hatte ich nicht, aber viel frische Luft und über 10.000 Schritte auf der Smart-Watch.
> 
> Na gut, da eben beim nächsten mal ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398972
> 
> 
> Tight lines


also, so ein spannender Bericht, danke dafür! Ich bin ganz inspiriert, Ja, wir hattens ja in den letzten Beiträgen, wenn der clevere Johnnie erstmal das Unterholz erreicht, dann hat er gute Chancen, das der Kescher trockenbleibt. Manchmal bleibt Mr. Chub halt der Sieger. 
Ich finde es schön und bereichernd, lieber Dace hier mitmachst, und so herrliches Gerät in erfahrener Hand am Wasser vorstellst.   
herzlich, 
Dein
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank für den packenden Bericht und die schöne Illustration, Roland! 

(Hähnchenleber ist noch so ein klassischer Köder, den ich bislang nie probiert habe. Probier ich vielleicht im nächsten Winter.)


----------



## Dace

Vielen Dank für die herzlichen und freundlichen Rückmeldungen!

Ja, ich war schon etwas deprimiert nach dem Verlust, denn gerade in dieser Jahreszeit bekommt man nicht viele Chancen auf den Großen.

Eigentlich wollten ich mit Bernd wieder Mittwoch los, aber der Wetterbericht sagt nichts gutes voraus, zuviel Wasser von oben. Auch heute ist der Fluss wieder ab mittags um etwa 25 cm angestiegen, dann war es eigentlich zu ende.

geomas 

Ich/wir nehmen Hähnchenleber gerade bei schwierigen Wasserverhältnissen. Durch dass leichte Hochwasser war noch eine leichte Trübung im Wasser, da bringt H-Leber manchmal den Vorteil.


----------



## Mescalero

Dace schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten ich mit Bernd wieder Mittwoch los, aber der Wetterbericht sagt nichts gutes voraus, zuviel Wasser von oben.


So siehts leider aus! 

Ich habe ein paar Tage frei und könnte mir so richtig die Seele aus dem Leib angeln. Sturm ist auch gemeldet....


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Davon habe ich leider etwas zu wenig mit Blick auf meine neuen Hausgewässer. Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass sich das Vertrauen einstellen wird, wenn ich sie intensiver kennengelernt habe. Bei meinen kleinen Wiesenflüsschen wußte ich, wo ich mich wann wo hinzusetzen hatte, hier stochere ich noch im Nebel unzulänglicher Gewässerkenntnisse.
> Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche!



Das wird schon kommt Zeit kommt Rat und dann angelst du alle an die Wand    
Danke für den guten Start in die neue Woche ich darf nach langer Schonzeit endlich wieder arbeiten 



Slappy schrieb:


> Es ist böhig und kalt. 3/4 des Weihers ist von dünnem Eis bedeckt und ich habe eine Stunde Zeit. Ab und an kommt die Sonne durch und gibt mir einen kleinen Kuss. Die Luft ist herrlich!





Slappy schrieb:


> Leider kann ich heute keine Brüsten oder Gassen....
> Die Sonne kam auch nur 2x kurz durch.
> Dennoch war es schön



Schade beim nächsten Mal, schade das die Sonne bei dir nur kurz rauskam



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern der vergangenen Tage.
> 
> Motiviert durch die vielen fabelhaften Berichte hier im Tread habe ich beschlossen in der nächsten Zeit auch einmal den Döbeln nachzustellen.
> Ein kleines strömendes Gewässer, welches nach meinen Recherchen Döbel beheimatet, habe ich bereits ausgemacht.
> 
> So stellte sich mir noch die Frage, welche Köder ich nutzen will. Wie durch Zufall fiel mir heute beim Einkaufen am Wegesrand ein Regal mit reduziertem Tulip ins Auge. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Zeug da sonst nicht steht. So nahm ich es als Wink des Schicksals und packte einige Pakete ins Körbchen.
> 
> Macht es eurer Erfahrung nach Sinn ein mir vollkommen unbekanntes Gewässer mit der Grundmontage zu beangeln? Mein Gedanke ist, dass ich mit einer Pose mehr Fläche absuchen könnte und so vielleicht schneller herausfinde, wo sich Dickköpfe so aufhalten. Ich besitze allerdings nur Feststellposen mit einer Tragkraft von einem Gramm. Das dürfte für ein fließendes Gewässer zu wenig sein oder? Zumal die Pose ja auch noch das Tulip tragen muss.
> Über ein, zwei Gedanken zu dem Thema wäre ich dankbar.
> 
> Grüße Niklas



Es läuft ein neu infizierter, dann mal viel Spaß bei der Döbelhatz 



skyduck schrieb:


> Juhu, ab morgen darf ich meinen Knast endlich wieder verlasen... Dann gehe ich erstmal in den Keller (konnte ich nicht rein weil Zugang von außen) und sortiere meine Ruten und packe schonmal ein Setup für das Wochenende. Mal gucken vielleicht fahre ich auch zur Werse am WE und versuche meinen ersten Döbel dieses Jahr (mir reicht aber schon überhaupt der erste Fisch dieses Jahr) zu erwischen. Freiheit!!!



Super dann wünsch ich dir reichlich Petri Heil



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute am späteren Nachmittag kurz am Wasser und kann berichten, daß es mehrere Bisse gab am Fluß nebenan. Ein Novum für mich im Jahre 2022.
> Den ersten Biß habe ich „verstreichen lassen” in der Hoffnung, daß ein Fisch die Spitze deutlich krummzieht. Das gab es dann beim nächsten Biß - etwa 30sec. hatte ich einen ordentlichen Fisch am Band, dann löste sich die Verbindung zwischen uns ;-/
> Der 14er LS-2210 war ausgeschlitzt und nicht wie anfangs befürchtet das zarte Vorfach (2lb8oz) gerissen. Danach gab es noch einen oder zwei Bisse, die sich beide nicht „entwickelten”. Immerhin Bisse...
> Die gestern vorgestellte alte Twin-Tip hat im Quivertip-Oberteil tatsächlich so was wie 3 Biegezonen: die dünne Spitze (sensibel genug), dann eine etwas brettige Passage, dann wieder mehr Biegung. Ich glaube, daß man von „Flat Spot” spricht. Aber daran lag das Ausschlitzen des Fisches wohl nicht.



Irgendwie scheint hier momentan der Wurm drin zu sein...     aber immerhin es gab Bisse



Dace schrieb:


> Als Köder kam zunächst H-Leber an Haken. Bereits nach etwa 5 Minuten ein leichter Biss, die Rutenspitze neigte sich leicht - Ruhe. Vorsichtshalber kontrollierte ich den Haken - die H-Leber war weg. Neues Stück angenäht und ausgeworfen. Ungefähr 10 Minuten später der nächste Biss, Anschlag - die Rute zeigte sich in ihrer Aktion, der Fisch war gehakt, die Schnur sang im Wind, die Bremsknarre gesellte sich dazu.
> 
> Nachdem ich ihn ein paar Meter herangepumpt hatte, ging es wieder in die andere Richtung. Also musste ich ihn wieder überzeugen, das es in meine Richtung geht. Es dauerte aber eine Weile, bis ich ihn in Ufernähe gebracht hatte.
> 
> Und dann nahm das Schicksal seinen Lauf: der Fisch war noch etwa 7 - 8 Meter links von mir entfernt, fast am Ufer. Ich brachte den Unterfangkescher in Position und wollte nun den Fisch mit leichten Druck Richtung Kescher bringen, da merkte ich, dass der Fisch nicht mehr alleine war: er hatte es mal wieder geschafft, der verschlagene Döbel und hatte sich in Geäst festgesetzt, was, für mich nicht sichtbar, unter Wasser lag. Ich machte etwas Druck, das Geäst kam etwas aus dem Wasser, ich ließ die Schnur nach, wieder Druck, Geäst kommt nach oben, der Döbel schüttelte sich, der Haken löste sich und das Vordach baumelte in den Zweigen des Baumes, der da direkt am Ufer steht.
> 
> Wer noch das HB-Männchen kennt, ich war soweit - bin aber am Boden geblieben.



und noch ein Aussteiger irgendwie läuft es nicht, ich wär glaub ich abgehoben 



Dace schrieb:


> Ja, ich war schon etwas deprimiert nach dem Verlust, denn gerade in dieser Jahreszeit bekommt man nicht viele Chancen auf den Großen.



na nu komm so ein Angler wie du mit allen Wassern gewaschen das wird schon, auch wenn die Chancen rar sind



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Tja, Böen bis 100Km/h verspricht der nicht besonders zuverlässige Wetteronline-Wetterfrosch für den Donnerstag. In der Nacht auf Sonnabend soll es zu bis 110km/h gehen. Minimal über meiner Komfortzone.
Aber morgen und evtl. auch am Mittwoch gibts für mich noch ne reelle Chance auf Angelsessions in der Nähe. Die Bisse heute haben mir nach vielen Schneiderstunden hier am Fluß in der Nachbarschaft doch Mut gemacht. Die OCC-Combo ist gesetzt, vielleicht kann die alte Drennan Medium Feeder der noch älteren Custom-Rute mal zeigen, wie ne vernünftige Aktion aussieht.
Am Döbelfluß war mir die Drennan Medium übrigens nichts - ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, „Boss zu sein” im Döbel-Drill.
Okay, das Wasser war an dieser Stelle wirklich schnell, aber ne etwas kräftigere Rute ist mir in solchen Situation doch lieber.

Übrigens, weil es thematisch gerade paßt: Mescalero - die Länge der Rute für die Bachangelei würde ich davon abhängiog machen, wie dicht Du am Wasser bist. 





Ich habe öfters „über dem Fisch” gesessen und geangelt und ne richtig kurze Rute war für mich erste Wahl. 1,80m oder etwas länger paßt dann super. Falls Du aber die Ufervegetation „überwinden” mußt nimm lieber ne längere Rute. Und noch wichtiger: einen richtig langen Kescherstiel.
Ich sehe ja viele Angelvideos auf YT und bin oft erstaunt, mit was für ungeeignet kurzen Kescherstäben ansonsten smart wirkende Angler herumstochern...


----------



## Dace

geomas

Da hast du recht, was den langen Kescherstiel angeht. Da löffeln die wirklich mit viel zu kurzen Unterfangkeschern nach den Fischen, die Rute steht schon auf - 45 Grad nach hinten und der Fisch ist immer noch nicht im Kescher - schlimm.

Ich war gerade auch auf YT unterwegs und da ist mir das Video bzw. der Beitrag in dem Video über die Fisch & Angel 2016 über den Weg gelaufen. Es war zugleich unsere letzte Teilnahme (sorry, letzte Teilnahme war 2017) nach über 20 Jahren an der Jagd und Hund bzw. Fisch & Angel.

Darin wurde  das Buch Angeltechniken von Kosmos noch mal vorgestellt, dass wir zusammen mit anderen Autoren gestaltet haben: Genau das haben sich die Chinesen mal ausgeguckt und davon wurden 10.000 Exemplare nach China exportiert.






Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
"Dicht am Fisch" kann ich idealerweise fast überall sein, an wenigen Stellen geht es mal einen halben Meter die Böschung hinunter aber Gestrüpp oder Schilf am Ufer habe ich so gut wie keins. Eher überhängende Äste der vielen Bäume, manchmal auch die des gegenüberliegenden Ufers. 
Am See und an den paar Swims am Bach, die offen sind, ist eine lange Rute natürlich toll. Aber wenn es eng zugeht, sind mir kurze Stöckchen viel lieber. Weit auswerfen muss/kann man sowieso nicht. Eventuell hängende Fische können halt nicht so leicht dirigiert werden aber irgendwas ist ja immer. 

Einen langen und richtig stabilen Kescherstab (namens Pitbull!) habe ich glücklicherweise. Der wiegt zwar so viel wie ein Laternenmast, ist aber auch genauso robust. Meist langt aber sogar der Eigenbau-Squashschläger-Upcycling-Watkescher.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> geomas
> "Dicht am Fisch" kann ich idealerweise fast überall sein, an wenigen Stellen geht es mal einen halben Meter die Böschung hinunter aber Gestrüpp oder Schilf am Ufer habe ich so gut wie keins. Eher überhängende Äste der vielen Bäume, manchmal auch die des gegenüberliegenden Ufers.
> Am See und an den paar Swims am Bach, die offen sind, ist eine lange Rute natürlich toll. Aber wenn es eng zugeht, sind mir kurze Stöckchen viel lieber. Weit auswerfen muss/kann man sowieso nicht. Eventuell hängende Fische können halt nicht so leicht dirigiert werden aber irgendwas ist ja immer.
> 
> Einen langen und richtig stabilen Kescherstab (namens Pitbull!) habe ich glücklicherweise. Der wiegt zwar so viel wie ein Laternenmast, ist aber auch genauso robust. Meist langt aber sogar der Eigenbau-Squashschläger-Upcycling-Watkescher.


Wenn ne richtig kurze Rute passt käme die superbillige und robuste River Ambush in Frage. Ich habe die ja mehrfach hier im Ükel gepriesen und möchte sie nicht missen (beide "Längen").
Von Cresta gibt's für etwa nen Fuffi eine Method-Rute von 7ft. Die bietet im Gegensatz zu den River Ambush Wechselspitzen.
Bei längeren Rute ist die Auswahl natürlich viel größer.


----------



## Skott

Mescalero :

Könntest du bitte deinen Kescherstab etwas detaillierter beschreiben, das würde mir sehr helfen...


----------



## Mescalero

Skott schrieb:


> Mescalero :
> 
> Könntest du bitte deinen Kescherstab etwas detaillierter beschreiben, das würde mir sehr helfen...


Das ist ein billiges Teil von Browning. Nachdem mir ein gar nicht mal so besonders großer Karpfen den mittelpreisigen Vorgänger wie ein Streichholz abgeknickt hat, war Stabilität fast das einzige Kriterium. Und der Preis; einen anderen Kescher hatte ich am Weiher vergessen und eine Stunde später war er weg.

3m lang, dreiteilig, Standardgewinde. Der Stab besteht ganz oder zumindest zum Großteil aus Fiberglas, daher der geringe Preis und das höhere Gewicht.


----------



## hester

geomas und Mescalero und alle anderen, eine Empfehlung oder eure Erfahrungen mit vernünftigen Kescherstäben würden mich auch sehr interessieren. Ich bin schon eine Weile auf der Suche nach einem 3m Stab der auch stabil ist, vielleicht zum schrauben?

In den mir zugängliche Angelläden kann man sich nichts in der Richtung ansehen, und zum hin-und herschicken habe ich keine Lust.

Im Moment nutze ich einen von Sportex, der ist echt Klasse, aber nur 180cm lang. In 3m hab ich einen günstigen Tubertini, dem trau ich aber keinen stärkeren Fisch zu.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viele Grüße vom Flüsschen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein fetter 48er ....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächster. Bissl kleiner.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch kleiner....


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Professor Tinca
Traumhafte Fische mit wunderbarer Flossenfarbe.

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rule270

hY
ich verwende in der Strömung nur ABU Kapselrollen 506 / und die neueren Modelle. Damit habe ich die Schnurkontrolle bei offener Rolle, da ich den Finger oben auf der Rolle habe. Dann kann ich ohne zu öffnen Schnur nachlassen. Beim Biss schließe ich durch Kurbelbewegung die Rolle und die Bremse ist aktiv.
Erst ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dann wird die Anwendung zur Regel.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viele Grüße vom Flüsschen....


Dein Bach scheint ganz schön viel Wasser zu füren..
Zieh noch ordentlich was raus..


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca 

Gratulation zu den tollen Döbeln, wirklich schöne Fische!


# Kescherstab

Also ich bin, was den Kescherstab angeht, mehr auf Sicherheit und Qualität bedacht. Ich will es mal etwas überspitz und provokant formulieren : nicht selten ist das Angelgerät, das der Angler in den Händen hält, mehrere Hundert Euro wert und der Unterfangkescher mit Kescherstock kommt vom Discounter für ein paar Euro.

Es gibt sicherlich unzählige Argumente, was wohl der geeignetste Kescherstock wäre. Der visierte Angler hat natürlich mehr als einen. Für meine Art des Angelns ist es mir wichtig, dass der Kescherstock mit dem Kescher nicht schon kopflastig gebogen zu Wasser kommt. Wenn ich den Unterfangkescher im Wasser dann anhebe damit der Fisch sicher unten im Keschernetz liegt, sollte sich der Kescherstock nicht noch runder biegen.

Ich finde, der Keschervorgang des gehakten Fisches ist ein sensibler Vorgang und verlangt viel Aufmerksamkeit, denn an Ende wollen wir den Fisch, und manchmal den Traumfisch, sicher landen und sorgfältig auf die bereitgelegte Abhakmatte bringen.

In der Regel verwende ich den Kescherstock von Drennan:

Drennan Super Specialist TwistLock Landing Net Handle 1,6-3,0m.

Der ist wirklich stabil aber nicht ganz leicht. Ich verwende damit kleinere als auch größere Unterfangkescher und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bis jetzt noch keine Problem damit gehabt, ein paar Jahre habe ich den schon jetzt im Einsatz.






Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier muss ein Nest sein. Das artet ja in Arbeit aus.
Der nächste.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nur noch kleine hier. Das Nest ist erschöpft. Ich zieh weiter....


----------



## geomas

Ich mag den schweren, aber soliden Gardner Specialist Landing Net Handle Stab. Die Längenverstellung per Überwurfschraubhülse (Begriff??) ist nicht so super und das Gewicht kann nerven. Aber in Sachen  Stabilität hab ich ihn liebgewonnen. Gerade, wenn man mit dem Kescherkopf im schnellfließenden Fluß „rühren muß”, ist die Stabilität von Vorteil (=der Unterschied zu „labbrigeren” Stäben ist in dieser Situation extrem)
Die Maße (max ca. 3m) und das Gewicht hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen hier genannt, kann es gerne nochmal raussuchen.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu der wunderbaren Döbelstrecke, lieber Prof!

Ich werde nachher mal zum Fluß nebenan stapfen und hoffe auf nen Blei oder Aland. 
Aber auch über jeden anderen schuppigen Warnowbewohner würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## Tokka

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das ist ein billiges Teil von Browning. Nachdem mir ein gar nicht mal so besonders großer Karpfen den mittelpreisigen Vorgänger wie ein Streichholz abgeknickt hat, war Stabilität fast das einzige Kriterium. Und der Preis; einen anderen Kescher hatte ich am Weiher vergessen und eine Stunde später war er weg.
> 
> 3m lang, dreiteilig, Standardgewinde. Der Stab besteht ganz oder zumindest zum Großteil aus Fiberglas, daher der geringe Preis und das höhere Gewicht.


Ich habe einen Stab von Sportex, der ist stabil und telekopierbar. Das Stichwort ist hier "Hebetange", es ist nicht der normale Kescherstab von Sportex.

Sportex Hebestangen Teleskop
TEL 2305 230cm (7,5 ft) 2sections, Transport: 127cm
TEL 3405 340cm (11,2 ft) 3sections,Transport: 126cm

Hier ist er in Aktion. Ich sollte mir auch die längere Version kaufen…


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab jetzt erstmal gefüttert und die Feederrute ausgelegt...


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein fetter 48er ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399026


PETRI Professore (auch zu den folgenden) und wie immer, sehr schön in Szene gesetzt...  (...auf dem Bild fehlen jetzt nur noch eine Tweed-Mütze und ein silberner Flachmann mit Whisky..)


----------



## hester

Wieder mal eine tolle Döbelstrecke vom Professor, Glückwunsch.

Danke für die Kescherempfehlungen, werde ich mir zu Gemüte führen. Dace, den Drennan hatte ich mir gestern angesehen, ich glaube der wirds werden, soll ja glücklich machen.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri Prof. Tolle Fische. 

Ich bin spontan zu Hause geflüchtet und hocke jetzt an einem nah gelegenen alten Hafen. Mal schauen ob was kommt.


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine tolle Döbelstrecke vom Professor, Glückwunsch.
> 
> Danke für die Kescherempfehlungen, werde ich mir zu Gemüte führen. Dace, den Drennan hatte ich mir gestern angesehen, ich glaube der wirds werden, soll ja glücklich machen.


der Korum Power Telescopic Net Handle wäre auch eine etwas günstigere Alternative. Ist von all meinen Stäben die ich so duch habe der stabilste und steifeste gewesen. Habe den in 2 Längen und kann ihn nur empfehlen.


----------



## Skott

Dace schrieb:


> Professor Tinca
> 
> Gratulation zu den tollen Döbeln, wirklich schöne Fische!
> 
> 
> # Kescherstab
> 
> Also ich bin, was den Kescherstab angeht, mehr auf Sicherheit und Qualität bedacht. Ich will es mal etwas überspitz und provokant formulieren : nicht selten ist das Angelgerät, das der Angler in den Händen hält, mehrere Hundert Euro wert und der Unterfangkescher mit Kescherstock kommt vom Discounter für ein paar Euro.
> 
> Es gibt sicherlich unzählige Argumente, was wohl der geeignetste Kescherstock wäre. Der visierte Angler hat natürlich mehr als einen. Für meine Art des Angelns ist es mir wichtig, dass der Kescherstock mit dem Kescher nicht schon kopflastig gebogen zu Wasser kommt. Wenn ich den Unterfangkescher im Wasser dann anhebe damit der Fisch sicher unten im Keschernetz liegt, sollte sich der Kescherstock nicht noch runder biegen.
> 
> Ich finde, der Keschervorgang des gehakten Fisches ist ein sensibler Vorgang und verlangt viel Aufmerksamkeit, denn an Ende wollen wir den Fisch, und manchmal den Traumfisch, sicher landen und sorgfältig auf die bereitgelegte Abhakmatte bringen.
> 
> In der Regel verwende ich den Kescherstock von Drennan:
> 
> Drennan Super Specialist TwistLock Landing Net Handle 1,6-3,0m.
> 
> Der ist wirklich stabil aber nicht ganz leicht. Ich verwende damit kleinere als auch größere Unterfangkescher und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bis jetzt noch keine Problem damit gehabt, ein paar Jahre habe ich den schon jetzt im Einsatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399030
> 
> 
> Tight lines





Tokka schrieb:


> TEL 3405 340cm (11,2 ft) 3sections,Transport: 126cm


Lieben Dank für eure sehr konstruktive Hilfe, bringt mich schon viel weiter...
Trotzdem bleiben noch Fragen offen, weil die Tackle-Beschreibung bei den Herstellern z. T. sehr spärlich sind...

Ist die Transportlänge bei dem Drennan wirklich 160cm ? (2tlg.)

Kann ich beide Stäbe stufenlos verstellen und fixieren? Den Drennan also bei 160cm und den Sportex bei 126cm, und bis zu 3m ist dazwischen alles möglich?
Sind diese Fixierschrauben (Grifffe, Twistlock) haltbar? Ich frage weil ich so verstellbare Dinger auch für meinen Gartenteich habe ~45 € und einfach nur Müll!!!


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein fetter 48er ....





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nächster. Bissl kleiner.


Na dann mal Petri Heil zu deiner Döbelstrecke und denen die da noch kommen.
Viel Zeit hast du ja vom ersten bis zum zweiten niht verstreichen lassen  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich bin spontan zu Hause geflüchtet und hocke jetzt an einem nah gelegenen alten Hafen. Mal schauen ob was kommt.


Na dann Petri Heil auf das die Brassen fressen sieht mir auf jedenfall Fischverdächtig aus.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der nächste Biss hat lange auf sich warten lassen. Und dann ist der Fisch im Uferkraut abgerissen.
Einmal wechsel ich noch die Stelle.
Dann ist das Regengebiet wohl hier....


----------



## Mescalero

#hakengroessen

Das System der Hakenbezeichnungen bzw. der -größen ist ja nicht genormt. Aber trotzdem halbwegs zuverlässig, wenn ich Drennan #16 mit Gamakatsu #16 vergleiche, kommt in etwa dieselbe Größe raus.

Beim Händler heute habe ich auf der Suche nach Toastbrothaken ein paar Owner gefunden, die von der Form und Stärke her optimal aussehen. Nur viel kleiner als andere kamen sie mir vor und tatsächlich, es gibt zwei Größenangaben. 
Die vermutlich japanische Zahl ist kleiner....wieder etwas gelernt.


----------



## Dace

Skott 

Die Transportlänge liegt bei 1,60 m. Aufgrund des Twist-Lock-System ist die Länge von 1,61 bis 3,00 Meter in jeder Länge einstellbar. Und das Twist-Lock-System funktioniert bei mir klaglos seit ein paar Jahren. 

Beschreibung des Twist-Lock-System kannst du hier sehen:

Twist-Lock-System


----------



## Dace

Ich benutze den Kescherstock wegen seiner variablen Länge gerne auch für diverse "Feinarbeiten" mit diesen kleinen Helferleins an der Angelstelle, die mal eben schnell erforderlich sind. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo ich die gekauft habe ...






Tight lines


----------



## hester

Soderle, ich hab nochmal mit Baitstore telefoniert und da der Drennan stufenlos verstellbar ist wie Dace schon gesagt hat, habe ich ihn bestellt. Dann hab ich zumindest vorerst das Thema Kescherstab erstmal abgehakt. Danke Euch.


----------



## Tokka

Skott schrieb:


> Kann ich beide Stäbe stufenlos verstellen und fixieren? Den Drennan also bei 160cm und den Sportex bei 126cm, und bis zu 3m ist dazwischen alles möglich?
> Sind diese Fixierschrauben (Grifffe, Twistlock) haltbar? Ich frage weil ich so verstellbare Dinger auch für meinen Gartenteich habe ~45 € und einfach nur Müll!!!



Der Sportex ist nicht stufenlos einstellbar. Und wie gesagt ist er sehr stabil. Ich gehe nicht gerade zimperlich damit um und bislang hat er sehr gut gehalten und ich habe schon einige anderer Marken geschrottet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neue Stelle.





Und endlich wieder n Füsch....







*Livebericht Ende!*


----------



## Raven87

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neue Stelle.
> Anhang anzeigen 399046
> 
> 
> Und endlich wieder n Füsch....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399051


Hast bald alle Döbel einmal dran gehabt was!? :-D

Fettes Petri!


----------



## Mescalero

Fettes Petri auch von mir Professor Tinca !
So kräftig gefärbte Exemplare gibt es bei uns leider nicht. In Bayern existiert eine traumatisch-paranoide Abneigung gegen alles was rot ist.


----------



## Niklas32

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na dann Petri Heil auf das die Brassen fressen sieht mir auf jedenfall Fischverdächtig aus.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Fischkontakt gab es aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neue Stelle.
> Anhang anzeigen 399046
> 
> 
> Und endlich wieder n Füsch....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399051



Petri zur schönen Strecke, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, es ist beneidenswert mit welcher Kontinuität du dort Erfolg hast. Kann auch zum Fluch werden  Man fragt sich ja schon unfairerweise wieso denn heute so wenig Boliden dabei sind.Nein ehrlich, ich beneide dich um das Gewässer und zweifellos auch um das Können. Aber ich gönne es dir von ganzen Herzen !!!


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Fettes Petri auch von mir Professor Tinca !
> So kräftig gefärbte Exemplare gibt es bei uns leider nicht. In Bayern existiert eine traumatisch-paranoide Abneigung gegen alles was rot ist.


Ach, deshalb kuckte die Imbiss Dame so komisch als ich letztens im Münchner Umland eine Pommes Schranke bestellte


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch.
Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause.

Ein Petri Heil allen Ükels die heute noch draußen sind oder waren!


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815  Das habe ich aber auch noch nie gehört und in Sachen Ernährung bin ich wirklich der multikulti Alles-Ausprobierer und vor nichts Zurückschrecker.


----------



## Dace

> Danke euch.
> Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause.



Das wird auch Zeit, da kriegt man ja Beklemmungen  ...

Nochmals, Petri zur tollen Döbelstrecke.

Tight lines 

Roland


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Tikey0815  Das habe ich aber auch noch nie gehört und in Sachen Ernährung bin ich wirklich der multikulti Alles-Ausprobierer und vor nichts Zurückschrecker.


Ach, das wirst du kennen, Pommes Schranke ist die Ruhrpott bezeichnung für Pommes Rot-Weiß......die ganzen Bahnschranken hier sind ja oft Rot-Weiß lackiert


----------



## Mescalero

Klar, um was es sich handelt, ist schon eindeutig. Nur die Bezeichnung "Schranke" war mir neu.
Obwohl ich oft und gerne im Pott bin. Taxiteller gibt es wahrscheinlich auch nur bei euch. Der Dönermann, bei dem ich den bestellt hatte, wusste übrigens nichts über die Wortherkunft, das habe ich erst später herausgefunden.


----------



## Skott

Dace schrieb:


> Skott
> 
> Die Transportlänge liegt bei 1,60 m. Aufgrund des Twist-Lock-System ist die Länge von 1,61 bis 3,00 Meter in jeder Länge einstellbar. Und das Twist-Lock-System funktioniert bei mir klaglos seit ein paar Jahren.
> 
> Beschreibung des Twist-Lock-System kannst du hier sehen:
> 
> Twist-Lock-System


Nochmal ganz lieben Dank, Roland für deine Mühe, du hast mir damit sehr geholfen. Ich habe auch gerade bei Kai angerufen und diesen bestellt. 



Tokka schrieb:


> Der Sportex ist nicht stufenlos einstellbar. Und wie gesagt ist er sehr stabil. Ich gehe nicht gerade zimperlich damit um und bislang hat er sehr gut gehalten und ich habe schon einige anderer Marken geschrottet.


Auch dir ganz lieben Dank, ich bin eigentlich sehr begeistert von Sportex und habe jetzt mittlerweile 7 Ruten von denen, die ich sehr gerne fische und die bei etwas Achtsamkeit und guter Pflege unkaputtbar sind.
KO-Kriterium war für mich hier die nicht stufenlose Einstellmöglichkeit...

Ich finde es supertoll, wie sich hier in der Ükel-Gemeinde gegenseitig mit Rat und Tat und häufig auch selbstlos etwas mehr gegenseitig geholfen wird.
Das musste ich einfach mal aussprechen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Das wird auch Zeit, da kriegt man ja Beklemmungen  ...
> 
> Nochmals, Petri zur tollen Döbelstrecke.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Roland



Petri Dank auch dir, Roland.

Ich will noch kurz etwas zur heutigen Technik und Taktik erzählen, falls es wen interessiert.
Ansonsten einfach überlesen....

Ich überlege mir ja immer schon zu Hause einen Plan und versuche jedes Mal irgendwas zu verändern/optimieren.
Diesmal wollte ich einen neuen Dip probieren um die Flocke attraktiver zu machen.
Das funktionierte auch überraschend gut. Einen Biss nach dem anderen und zwei Attacken direkt im Absinken der Flocke als sich die Dipwolke gerade bildete.
Die Fische sprangen regelrecht dem Köder entgegen.
Das hatte so auch noch nicht.
Angeboten habe ich die Flocke an der kräftigen 6m Bolo(Maver invincible extreme) mit dehnungsarmer, schwimmender Hauptschnur und 0,23er Vorfach mit 6er Haken.
Pose war die inzwischen bekannte Exner Luca(was ist Luca und warum eigentlich nicht chub?) mit 6(real 5) gr. Tragkraft.
Der ominöse Dip war.......tadaaaa...... Erdbeermilch.

Plan Nummer zwei war Fischstücke an der Feederrute anzubieten.
Dafür hab ich einen der Burschen gewürfelt und an der Shimano commercial 10ft. Feederrute mit 0,25er Hautschnur und 0,22er Vorach, 4er Owner C5 Haken häppchenweise angeboten.
Außer einem Zupfer passierte darauf aber trotz langer Wartezeit nichts(obwohl ich früher schon öfter mit Fischstücken erfolgreich war).
Mit Brot und Erdbeermilch lief es dann auch wieder an der Feeder.

Döbelwürfel fliegen somit erstmal wieder aus dem Programm und demnächst kommt mal wieder Harzer zum Einsatz.


----------



## Skott

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klar, um was es sich handelt, ist schon eindeutig. Nur die Bezeichnung "Schranke" war mir neu.
> Obwohl ich oft und gerne im Pott bin. Taxiteller gibt es wahrscheinlich auch nur bei euch. Der Dönermann, bei dem ich den bestellt hatte, wusste übrigens nichts über die Wortherkunft, das habe ich erst später herausgefunden.


Ich glaube, dass da so jede region sein ganz speziellen Bezeichnungen hat, die es sowohl im Straßenjargon wie auch kulinarisch regionell und traditionell gibt.
Asi-Schale ist hier im Ruhrpott ganz einfach eine Cöpoma (Currywurst, Pommes u. Majo)


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz lieben Dank, Roland für deine Mühe, du hast mir damit sehr geholfen. Ich habe auch gerade bei Kai angerufen und diesen bestellt.
> 
> 
> Auch dir ganz lieben Dank, ich bin eigentlich sehr begeistert von Sportex und habe jetzt mittlerweile 7 Ruten von denen, die ich sehr gerne fische und die bei etwas Achtsamkeit und guter Pflege unkaputtbar sind.
> KO-Ktiterium war für mich hier die nicht stufenlose Einstellmöglichkeit...
> 
> Ich finde es supertoll, wie sich hier in der Ükel-Gemeinde gegenseitig mit Rat und Tat und häufig auch selbstlos etwas mehr gegenseitig geholfen wird.
> Das musste ich einfach mal aussprechen.


Lieber Skott , da kann ich nur von ganzen Herzen zustimmen. Deswegen liebe ich dieses Forum so. Es ist wirklich eine Gemeinschaft und nicht ein wilder Streit von Posern, Klugscheissern und „Alles nur Schlecht Rednern“ ohne jeden gegenseitigen Respekt. Leider habe ich es genauso nur überall erlebt und hatte bevor ich diese Perle gefunden habe den Glauben an ein gutes Angel-Forum schon fast aufgegeben.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca 
Erdbeermilch! Super Idee. Nicht nur olfaktorisch, die entstehende Wolke sorgt wahrscheinlich auch für eine bessere Sichtbarkeit. 
Und man kann, ganz im Gegensatz zu den meisten Dips, den Rest einfach austrinken.


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass da so jede region sein ganz speziellen Bezeichnungen hat, die es sowohl im Straßenjargon wie auch kulinarisch regionell und traditionell gibt.
> Asi-Schale ist hier im Ruhrpott ganz einfach eine Cöpoma (Currywurst, Pommes u. Majo)


Früher auch Mantaplatte genannt aber die jüngeren kennen dieses Kultfahrzeug ja kaum noch, höchstens mal aus dem Film


----------



## Dace

> Ach, das wirst du kennen, Pommes Schranke ist die Ruhrpott bezeichnung für Pommes Rot-Weiß.



Kann ich so als alter Ruhrpottler bestätigen, der Begriff Pommes Schranke ist mir seit gefühlt einem halben Jahrhundert bekannt, genauso wie Mantaplatte!

Ich muss zugeben, ich durfte den Manta A noch fahren - Papa hat ihn mir am Wochenende überlassen. Da blieb der Fiat 128 auf dem Hof.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Klugscheissern


Hat mich jemand gerufen?...


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca

Schöne Zusammenfassung des Angeltages.

Der Ködersprung ist interessant: von süß und vegan zu fischig. Zwei Fragen hätte ich zum Gewässer: wie tief ist das Gewässer denn? Und wie war/ist die Sicht ins Wasser?

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> Früher auch Mantaplatte genannt aber die jüngeren kennen dieses Kultfahrzeug ja kaum noch, höchstens mal aus dem Film



Mhhm da könnt ich jetzt auch drauf, ne schöne Mantaplatte das wärs.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Und man kann, ganz im Gegensatz zu den meisten Dips, den Rest einfach austrinken.



Jup, versuch das mal mit Heringsöl  ich hab grade Bilder im Kopf



Dace schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich durfte den Manta A noch fahren - Papa hat ihn mir am Wochenende überlassen.



Mhhmm A-Manta 



skyduck schrieb:


> Lieber @Skott , da kann ich nur von ganzen Herzen zustimmen. Deswegen liebe ich dieses Forum so. Es ist wirklich eine Gemeinschaft und nicht ein wilder Streit von Posern, Klugscheissern und „Alles nur Schlecht Rednern“ ohne jeden gegenseitigen Respekt. Leider habe ich es genauso nur überall erlebt und hatte bevor ich diese Perle gefunden habe den Glauben an ein gutes Angel-Forum schon fast aufgegeben.



Das liegt halt an den Usern und so wie es aussieht haben sich hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte gesucht und gefunden, leider 
wie du schon geschrieben hast ist das nicht immer so, so wollen wir das beibehalten und pflegen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen hätte ich zum Gewässer: wie tief ist das Gewässer denn? Und wie war/ist die Sicht ins Wasser?



Das Flüsschen ist immer flach(seitdem vor ein paar Jahren alle Wehre abgebaut wurden).
Meist zwischen 0,7 und 1m, selten mal 1,5m.
Das Wasser war recht trüb heute wegen dem Regen in letzer Zeit.
 Ich würde sagen 30 cm Sichttiefe.
Im Sommer nach längerer Trockenperiode ist das Wasser auch durchaus mal richtig klar(dann geht es besonders gut mit Schwimmbrot und Insekten).


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Dank auch dir, Roland.
> 
> Ich will noch kurz etwas zur heutigen Technik und Taktik erzählen, falls es wen interessiert.
> Ansonsten einfach überlesen....
> 
> Ich überlege mir ja immer schon zu Hause einen Plan und versuche jedes Mal irgendwas zu verändern/optimieren.
> Diesmal wollte ich einen neuen Dip probieren um die Flocke attraktiver zu machen.
> Das funktionierte auch überraschend gut. Einen Biss nach dem anderen und zwei Attacken direkt im Absinken der Flocke als sich die Dipwolke gerade bildete.
> Die Fische sprangen regelrecht dem Köder entgegen.
> Das hatte so auch noch nicht.
> Angeboten habe ich die Flocke an der kräftigen 6m Bolo(Maver invincible extreme) mit dehnungsarmer, schwimmender Hauptschnur und 0,23er Vorfach mit 6er Haken.
> Pose war die inzwischen bekannte Exner Luca(was ist Luca und warum eigentlich nicht chub?) mit 6(real 5) gr. Tragkraft.
> Der ominöse Dip war.......tadaaaa...... Erdbeermilch.
> 
> Plan Nummer zwei war Fischstücke an der Feederrute anzubieten.
> Dafür hab ich einen der Burschen gewürfelt und an der Shimano commercial 10ft. Feederrute mit 0,25er Hautschnur und 0,22er Vorach, 4er Owner C5 Haken häppchenweise angeboten.
> Außer einem Zupfer passierte darauf aber trotz langer Wartezeit nichts(obwohl ich früher schon öfter mit Fischstücken erfolgreich war).
> Mit Brot und Erdbeermilch lief es dann auch wieder an der Feeder.
> 
> Döbelwürfel fliegen somit erstmal wieder aus dem Programm und demnächst kommt mal wieder Harzer zum Einsatz.


Petri, lieber Prof, zu dieser wunderbaren Döbelstrecke und vielen Dank für den Livebericht und die sehr interessante Köderbeschreibung


----------



## Dace

> Das Flüsschen ist immer flach(seitdem vor ein paar Jahren alle Wehre abgebaut wurden)



Danke Prof Tinca, da kann ich den Erfolg mit der Wolke und Flocke besser erklären. Bei tiefen Wasser und schlechter Sichtigkeit haben wir nämlich weniger oder mäßigen Erfolg mit Brot in Form von Kruste oder Flocke. Ja klarer das tiefe Wasser dann wird, je besser werden die Erfolge.


----------



## Tricast

hester schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine tolle Döbelstrecke vom Professor, Glückwunsch.
> 
> Danke für die Kescherempfehlungen, werde ich mir zu Gemüte führen. Dace, den Drennan hatte ich mir gestern angesehen, ich glaube der wirds werden, soll ja glücklich machen.



Wie ich schon öfter geschrieben habe: Besonders Peterchens Tochter! 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca  du Uffschepper! Im Minutentakt hier Döbel präsentieren.... 


Dickes Petri !


----------



## Minimax

Also die Erdberrmilchflocken von Professor Tinca lassen mir keine Ruhe. Ich muss auch unbedingt einmal mit Dips experimentieren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, eine wirklich beeindruckende Strecke, die Du da mal wieder zusammengeangelt hast, Professor. Petri dazu. Von Erdbeermilch als Geschmacksbooster habe ich erst kürzlich gelesen, das aber für Nonsens gehalten. So kann man sich täuschen. Nochmals, Respekt ,wunderschöne Fische.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Von Erdbeermilch als Geschmacksbooster habe ich erst kürzlich gelesen



Und ich dachte ich hab was Neues gefunden.
Wo stand denn sowas?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich kann’s Dir grad gar nicht sagen, recherchiere das aber nochmal.


----------



## Hecht100+

Gesüßte Kondensmilch ist bekannt, aber Erdbeermilch. Ob Bananen Milch auch klappen wird, wegen dem Restbestand? 
Fettes Petri *Proffessore*


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich hab was Neues gefunden.




Dann nimmst Du beim nächsten mal Schokomilch  .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ob Bananen Milch auch klappen wird,



Bestimmt.
Vanille hab ich schon hier. Wird nächstes Mal versucht.
Heute erstmal *nur *Erdbeer.
Ich wollte nicht alles durcheinander trinken.
Musste ja noch fahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Dann nimmst Du beim nächsten mal Schokomilch  .



Kommt auch noch dran.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kommt auch noch dran.


Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Currymilch?


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Kescherstock wegen seiner variablen Länge gerne auch für diverse "Feinarbeiten" mit diesen kleinen Helferleins an der Angelstelle, die mal eben schnell erforderlich sind. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo ich die gekauft habe ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399050
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Die kleinere Sichel gibt es bei Askari, Katalog 2022, Seite 303 Nr. 12 für 6,99. Die hatten bestimmt auch mal die doppelte im Angebot. Jedenfalls die Sicheln von Dace sehen nach Mosella aus.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Currymilch?



Kam bei den Schulkindern nicht so gut an - der überraschte Gesichtsausdruck wegen dem erwarteten Bananengeschmack war aber wohl ganz lustig.
Wurde dann aus dem Sortiment genommen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich hab was Neues gefunden.
> Wo stand denn sowas?





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich kann’s Dir grad gar nicht sagen, recherchiere das aber nochmal.


Kati hat auf der Seite von Thomas F. einen wie ich finde sehr guten Überblicksartikel bezüglich Köder Dips aus dem Supermarkt veröffentlicht*. Unter Anderem geht er da auch kurz auf Milch als Dip ein, gesteht ihr jedoch keine besondere Effektivität zu.
Ich habe übrigens mal als kleines Kind ein halbes Glas Milch in ein sehr grosses 80 40 40 Aquarium geschüttet**- das Besamte Becken wurde sofort trüb (mit katastrophalen Folgen für den letzten dort lebenden Fisch) und blieb es auch: So wolkenpotent ist Milch!


*Ich hoffe der Verweis ist gestattet.
**Fragt nicht warum- die Tatsache das ich mich noch erinnere zeugt von meinem Bösen Gewissen bis heute. Ich wurde nicht geschnappt, aber das war mit Sicherheit eine der ruchlosesten Taten des kleinen Minimax.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Currymilch?


Schau mal bei Lidl nach Goldener Milch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Kati hat auf der Seite von Thomas F.



Achso.
Das verfolge ich nicht mit.



Minimax schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe der Verweis ist gestattet.


Jupp.
Nur links nicht.


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> .... ein halbes Glas Milch in ein sehr grosses 80 40 40 Aquarium geschüttet**- das *Besamte* Becken wurde sofort trüb...


Sorry Mini, an dieser Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen. Was war denn nun wirklich für die Trübung verantwortlich...?


----------



## Mescalero

Goldene Milch ist oder war doch mal ziemlich angesagt. Wegen der Gesundheit und so. Wobei das m.W. nur Kurkuma ist aber man könnte einfach selbst Currymilch anrühren und die Fische dann entscheiden lassen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Skott schrieb:


> Sorry Mini, an dieser Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen. Was war denn nun wirklich für die Trübung verantwortlich...?



Und dann auch noch ein halbes Glas voll


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, in den Büchern und Zeitschriften, die gerade auf meinem Schmöckertisch liegen, stand es schon mal nicht. Möglicherweise wurde das in einem Video thematisiert, aber bei meinem unkontrollierten Angelvideokonsum werde ich das Mt Sicherheit nur durch Zufall wiederfinden. Aber wo wir schon mal bei Geschmacksboostern sind, im zweiten läuft gerade Sebastian Lege, der aus diversen Pulvern wieder irgendwelche Markenprodukte nachbaut. Einiges davon ist mit Sichehreit auch für die Köderalchimisten interessant.


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Sorry Mini, an dieser Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen. Was war denn nun wirklich für die Trübung verantwortlich...?


Du meine Güte.   Das ist wirklich die Mutter aller Steilvorlagen
Die zu sehen und nicht umgehend zu verwandeln, wäre absülüt fahrlässig gewesen, mein Lieber. Du hast richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Minimax

Die Milch mit ihrer Wolkenpower ist natürlich ideal für die saugfähige Brotflocke.
Tulip ist dafür ja ungeeignet. Da braucjts einen völlig anderen Träger, und dann ist da die Frage nach der Temperatur, Lösedauer, welches Aroma als Payload... Aber ich hab schon recherchiert, und grade im Kaufmansladen das eine oder andere besorgt, da werd ich schon was zusammenbrauen für die nächste Patrouille.

Eigentlich sind meine Würfel durch den Curry/Polenta Überzug ja bereits gepumpt bzw. gepowdered. Aber unter den jetzigen Bedingungen und im Lichte der großartigen Ergebnisse von Professor Tinca würde ich gerne den eigentlichen Hakenköder "superchargen".
Ich denke auch Knoblauch muss ne Rolle spielen- vor einigen Monaten haben sie sehr gut darauf reagiert, ich habe das aber nicht erkannt, weil es um die Zeit ohnehin genug Bisse gab. Nun in reissender Strömung ist jeder einzelne der wenigen finicky Biss kostbar und wichtig.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Oh, hier scheint sich gerade eine spannende Debatte zu entwickeln. Zutaten aus dem Kaufmannsladen …. davon habe ich einige liegen, die ich bei steigenden Temperaturen ausprobieren will. Gut versteckt im Handschuhfach meines Autos liegt zum Beispiel ein Fläschchen sündhaft teures Orangenöl. Wenn mein Weib das findet wird sie sofort ahnen, dass ich ich das Öl ins Futter mischen will und dann gibt‘s Ripse.


----------



## Ti-it

Gestern was Interessantes gelesen, was beim Thema Köder pimpen durchaus auch eine Rolle spielen könnte. Und zwar berichtet hier John Bailey von Barben, welche Würmer ausschliesslich über die Bewegung des Wurms, zielsicher finden. Sprich, er beobachtete Barben, welche den Wurm weder sehen noch riechen konnten. Die Barben wandten sich allerdings und packten zielsicher zu. Er führt das Ganze auf die Sensibilität der Barbe gegenüber Vibrationen zurück. 
Ich werd das Ganze mal mit Gouda oder Tulip in Kombination mit Made oder Wurm versuchen. Klingt auf alle Fälle plausibel, dass sich die Fängigkeit erhöht, wenn neben dem Geruchssinn auch noch das Seitenlinienorgan angesprochen wird. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Angelindustrie ist dran, Ti-it. Anlässlich eines runden Geburtstages einer Angelzeitschrift gab es mal einige Umfrage unter Angelprofis, in welche Richtung sich u.a. Kunstköder entwickeln werden. Stefan Seuss plauderte aus dem Entwicklungsnähkästchen und davon, dass man mit der Sextoy-Industrie zusammenarbeite um auszuloten, was an beweglichen Ködern realisierbar sei.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Gut versteckt im Handschuhfach meines Autos liegt zum Beispiel ein Fläschchen sündhaft teures Orangenöl


Achtung, lieber Wümme, wenn das die technische Variante ist, pass etwas auf, das kann ähnlich wie Leinöl in Lappen etc. zur Selbstentzündung neigen. Aus dem Delikatessenregsl sollte es aber ok sein.

Ich werde statt Ölbasis ne Zuckerbasis auf des guten Grafschafter Goldsafts verwenden, und die Löslichkeit durch Traubenzucker (Fructose) erhöhen. Öl treibt mit dem Aroma nach oben, bzw. Löst sich bei den momentanen Wassertempersturen kaum.
Und in meine sirupähnliche Goldsaftpampe Pack ich soviel Curry und Knoblauch, wie es gerade noch geht ohne zu knirschen.

Es gibt sher viele inspirierende Dip und Powder Rezepte, die sind aber besonders auf Karpfen, Boillies,  lange Liegezeiten, Stillwasser und Wasser.Temps. über 10° ausgerichtet.
Da heissts Tüfteln.


----------



## yukonjack

freu


Minimax schrieb:


> Achtung, lieber Wümme, wenn das die technische Variante ist, pass etwas auf, das kann ähnlich wie Leinöl in Lappen etc. zur Selbstentzündung neigen. Aus dem Delikatessenregsl sollte es aber ok sein.
> 
> Ich werde statt Ölbasis ne Zuckerbasis auf des guten Grafschafter Goldsafts verwenden, und die Löslichkeit durch Traubenzucker (Fructose) erhöhen. Öl treibt mit dem Aroma nach oben, bzw. Löst sich bei den momentanen Wassertempersturen kaum.
> Und in meine sirupähnliche Goldsaftpampe Pack ich soviel Curry und Knoblauch, wie es gerade noch geht ohne zu knirschen.
> 
> Es gibt sher viele inspirierende Dip und Powder Rezepte, die sind aber besonders auf Karpfen, Boillies,  lange Liegezeiten, Stillwasser und Wasser.Temps. über 10° ausgerichtet.
> *Da heissts Tüfteln.*


Freue mich auf die Ergebnisse und denkt immer daran 
dem ingenieur ist nichts zu schwör​


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> dass man mit der Sextoy-Industrie zusammenarbeite


Glaub mir, die Verkäuferin im Shop wird sich mit Schrecken an dieses Thema erinnern. Die wasserdichten Modelle waren zu groß und die passenden Modell nicht wasserdicht und die Batterrielaufzeit zu kurz. Weiteres dazu nicht im öffentlichen Forum.


----------



## Ti-it

Gerstenmalzsirup habe ich noch zuhause. Sollte das als Dip Erfolg bringen dann kombiniere ich das mal mit Blockmalzbonbons im kleinen Feeder. 
Aber da warte ich noch auf wärmeres Wasser. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> freu
> 
> Freue mich auf die Ergebnisse und denkt immer daran
> dem ingenieur ist nichts zu schwör​


Mein Lieber, mit Zahlen und Formeln hab ichs nicht so. Ein Sudoku oder ein Kontoauszug überfordern mich mathematisch*
Ich sehe mich mehr in der alchemistischen Tradition, die auch esoterische, religiöse und ästhetische Gründe und Substanzen in ihre Mischgefäße und Kolben einfließen liessen**.

Vor allem will ich sicher gehen, daß falls die Pampe fischscheuchend ist, sie rasch wieder vom Köder gespült wurde.




*Deshalb leg ich sie immer ungeöffnet auf den böserbriefstapel neben der Heizung, was einige unangenehme Telefonanrufe vom Bankfräulein erklären dürfte.
**Meine Recherchen deuten darauf hin, daß Alraune,  Fasern aus dem Turiner Grabtuch und ganz besonders Stücke aus der Hand eines Gehenkten einen formidablen Döbelköder abgeben würden. Aber woher die Zutaten besorgen in diesen fantasielosen Zeiten?


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich werd das Ganze mal mit Gouda oder Tulip in Kombination mit Made oder Wurm versuchen. Klingt auf alle Fälle plausibel, dass sich die Fängigkeit erhöht, wenn neben dem Geruchssinn auch noch das Seitenlinienorgan angesprochen wird.


Ich finde das sehr plausibel- ich kann mir auch vorstellen das die Barteln der Barbe mit ihrer hohen Nervenzellendichte da eine unwichtige Rolle spielen. Ich mein, die Liebe Gott in ihrem unerforschlichen Ratschluss hat die Barbe ja nicht mit den zarten Anhängsel ausgestattet, damit sie den Kies beseite schiebt.
Die kicken rein, wenn die Seitenlinie den Fisch in die Nähe das bewegten quirligen Köders geführt hat.


----------



## rustaweli

Was mag man da noch sagen - klasse Strecke hast Du da hingelegt Professor Tinca , dickes Petri! 
Was sagst Du zu Deiner Greys MF, bist zufrieden?


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca 
Dicke Petri auch von meiner Seite. Mich überrascht deine Superquote nicht mehr. In deinem Gewässer muss ein außerordentlicher Döbelbestand herrschen. Du fängst immer sehr gut und das gönne ich dir. Aber man muss es auch drauf haben, die Jonnys zu überlisten, so wie du alter Fuchs.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack

Jason schrieb:


> Professor Tinca
> Dicke Petri auch von meiner Seite. Mich überrascht deine Superquote nicht mehr. In deinem Gewässer muss ein außerordentlicher Döbelbestand herrschen. Du fängst immer sehr gut und das gönne ich dir. Aber man muss es auch drauf haben, die Jonnys zu überlisten, so wie du alter Fuchs.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich glaube den Grund zu kennen warum der Prof. so viel fängt ! Er ist oft am Wasser.


----------



## geomas

Zur Köderdiskussion: neulich sah ich ein Video, wo der Angler „Mashed Bread” mit Bananenmilchshake anrührte:






Die Rute finde ich übrigens ganz interessant. Sieht schnieke aus. Die gibts in 2 Längen. 
Die Feedertips sind wohl feiner als bei der vom Konzept ehr ähnlichen Korum Allround Quiver.
Ach ja - langer Kescherstiel im Einsatz und auch absolut notwendig...


Was ich vor ner Weile mal probieren wollte waren Fischkonserven. Ölsardinen& Co. sollen gut auf größere „Friedfische” funktionieren. Man muß sie wohl nur „einnähen” (der Prof erwähnte Armamesh??, vielleicht klappts auch mit Bait-Elastic), damit sie halbwegs am Haken halten. Und ich habe immer noch einen Bericht vor Augen, wo gezielt richtig dicke Bodden- oder Haff-Brassen mit Fischfetzen gefangen wurden.
Das ganze Thema hab ich dann leider aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Jason

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Grund zu kennen warum der Prof. so viel fängt ! Er ist oft am Wasser.


Ne, ne, wenn er mal loszieht kracht es immer so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und endlich wieder n Füsch....





yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Grund zu kennen warum der Prof. so viel fängt ! Er ist oft am Wasser.


Das Täuscht glaube ich. Der hat sich den ganzen Winter sehr zurückgenommen. Schätze, er weis, wann er am Wasser sein muss, wichitger Unterschied, und auch nur zu erreichen mit gründlicher Gewässerkenntnis..


----------



## Mescalero

#fischkonserve

Ich hatte mal Fischsauce statt Wasser zum Anrühren von Teig probiert, ebenso Sardellenpaste mit Mehl zu Teig verarbeitet. Das hat beides nicht besonders gut funktioniert. Meine Theorie dazu war, dass fischige Köder eher für Fischfresser geeignet sind und weniger für Wurm-, Plankton- und Insektenschnabulierer.

Eine etwas hilflose Argumentation, ich weiß..... Der Logik folgend dürfte des Profs Milchbrot keinen einzigen Biss produzieren, tut es aber und zwar richtig.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Täuscht glaube ich. Der hat sich den ganzen Winter sehr zurückgenommen. Schätze, er weis, wann er am Wasser sein muss, wichitger Unterschied, und auch nur zu erreichen mit gründlicher Gewässerkenntnis..


Das wären dann 24 h am Tag und wenn das nicht ausreicht geht er nachts auch noch los.


----------



## geomas

Hatte nach ner ganzen Weile mal wieder das Compact River Tripod im Einsatz. Vielleicht nicht optimal heute (nur 1 Rute niedrig wäre wohl besser gewesen).

Meine Angelsession am Nachmittag war leider erfolglos, immerhin gabs frischen Wind für die Lunge.
Es gab ein paar Zupfer, aber keine zupackenden Bisse. Woran das lag - keine Ahnung. Es war anfangs sonnig und später war ne Menge Unruhe am Swim.
Aber ich habe wieder etwas ausprobieren können, mit der OCC-Rute erfolgreich einen hartnäckigen Hänger lösen können (3lb Maxima als Hauptschnur, 2.6lb Vorfach - ich dachte, daß Haken und/oder Montage verloren sind).
Bergen konnte ich damit eine deutlich dickere Mono ohne Haken oder Blei dran, etwa 5m. Solche Erlebnisse habe ich öfters mit relativ dünner Schnur wie der Maxima in 3 oder 4lb. Gibt Vertrauen ins Material und auch in meine „Knotenkünste”...

Mal sehen, wann ich es das nächste Mal ans Wasser schaffe. Der Wetterbericht macht diesbezüglich wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> #fischkonserve
> 
> Ich hatte mal Fischsauce statt Wasser zum Anrühren von Teig probiert, ebenso Sardellenpaste mit Mehl zu Teig verarbeitet. Das hat beides nicht besonders gut funktioniert. Meine Theorie dazu war, dass fischige Köder eher für Fischfresser geeignet sind und weniger für Wurm-, Plankton- und Insektenschnabulierer.
> 
> Eine etwas hilflose Argumentation, ich weiß..... Der Logik folgend dürfte des Profs Milchbrot keinen einzigen Biss produzieren, tut es aber und zwar richtig.



Sardellenpaste (?) hat der Prof schon zum Einkneten in einen einfachen Teig versucht und damit gut gefangen (Sandwichtoast und eine Tube Sardellenpaste oder ähnliche Feinkost-Sachen als Basis). Soweit meine Erinnerung...
Macht weniger Aufwand als ein Käseteig wie ihn die Briten anmischen.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> #fischkonserve
> 
> Ich hatte mal Fischsauce statt Wasser zum Anrühren von Teig probiert, ebenso Sardellenpaste mit Mehl zu Teig verarbeitet. Das hat beides nicht besonders gut funktioniert. Meine Theorie dazu war, dass fischige Köder eher für Fischfresser geeignet sind und weniger für Wurm-, Plankton- und Insektenschnabulierer.
> 
> Eine etwas hilflose Argumentation, ich weiß..... Der Logik folgend dürfte des Profs Milchbrot keinen einzigen Biss produzieren, tut es aber und zwar richtig.


Ich glaube, das Milchbrot setzt ja auf Optik durch die Wolke (ob Banane, Vanille oder Erdbeer ist glaube ich garnicht der Hauptpunkt)
Die Geschmacksstoffe wie wie FIschsauce, Maggi, Vanille, etc. in Teigen und Futer wirken durch ihr Aroma.
Das sind glaube ich zwie sehr unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen. 
Ich schätze, damit die Aromen  im Ggs. zu oprischen Pimpungen zum tragen kommen (es gibt natürlich tausenderlei
Faktoren die zu berücksichtigen sind) muss man sie wirklich kräftig, und ich meine menschlich ungeniessbar kräftig dosieren. Z.B. Haut Fantastic Fishing in sein Grundfutter ne halbe n´bis ne ganze Flasche Maggi. Ich selbst verbrauche auf zwei Dosen Tulip zweidrittel Glas Curry.
Ich glaube, es reicht nicht, ein Paar spritzer der für uns intensiven Fischsauce an einen Teig zu geben, damit er für uns ein leichtes Fischsaucenaroma verströmt. Ich glaube der menschliche Gaumen und die Nase sind ein schlechter Maßstab.

Da ist ne Milchflocke was ganz anderes: In Klarem Wasser macht die locker ne sichtigen Spurkegel (ohne besonderen Geschmack7Geruch) von einigen Metern.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Täuscht glaube ich. Der hat sich den ganzen Winter sehr zurückgenommen. Schätze, er weis, wann er am Wasser sein muss, wichitger Unterschied, und auch nur zu erreichen mit gründlicher Gewässerkenntnis..


Gut ausgedrückt, es weiß eben wie der Hase läuft. Und ich nicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Meine Angelsession am Nachmittag war leider erfolglos, immerhin gabs frischen Wind für die Lunge.
> Es gab ein paar Zupfer, aber keine zupackenden Bisse. Woran das lag - keine Ahnung. Es war anfangs sonnig und später war ne Menge Unruhe am Swim.
> Aber ich habe wieder etwas ausprobieren können, mit der OCC-Rute erfolgreich einen hartnäckigen Hänger lösen können (3lb Maxima als Hauptschnur, 2.6lb Vorfach - ich dachte, daß ich Haken und/oder Montage verlieren würde).
> Bergen konnte ich damit eine deutlich dickere Mono ohne Haken oder Blei dran, etwa 5m. Solche Erlebnisse habe ich öfters mit relativ dünner Schnur wie der Maxima in 3 oder 4lb. Gibt Vertrauen ins Material und auch in meine „Knotenkünste”...
> 
> Mal sehen, wann ich es das nächste Mal ans Wasser schaffe. Der Wetterbericht macht diesbezüglich wenig Hoffnung.


Schade Geomas aber du hast daein schönes Plätzchen sieht fischig aus.
Gut das du den Hänger lösen kontest sowas gibt immer Vertrauen ins Gerät, und dann hoffe ich das der Wetterbricht mal 
wieder irrt.



Minimax schrieb:


> Die Geschmacksstoffe wie wie FIschsauce, Maggi, Vanille, etc. in Teigen und Futer wirken durch ihr Aroma.
> Das sind glaube ich zwie sehr unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen.
> Ich schätze, damit die Aromen im Ggs. zu oprischen Pimpungen zum tragen kommen (es gibt natürlich tausenderlei
> Faktoren die zu berücksichtigen sind) muss man sie wirklich kräftig, und ich meine menschlich ungeniessbar kräftig dosieren. Z.B. Haut @Fantastic Fishing in sein Grundfutter ne halbe n´bis ne ganze Flasche Maggi. Ich selbst verbrauche auf zwei Dosen Tulip zweidrittel Glas Curry.
> Ich glaube, es reicht nicht, ein Paar spritzer der für uns intensiven Fischsauce an einen Teig zu geben, damit er für uns ein leichtes Fischsaucenaroma verströmt. Ich glaube der menschliche Gaumen und die Nase sind ein schlechter Maßstab.



Das sehe ich ähnlich wenn man überlegt das der Lockstoff im Köder im Wasser sofort ausgewaschen wird wenn er im selbigen
landet und auf den Fisch wartet.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Captain_H00k

Da will man mal wieder "kurz reinlesen",und sieht nach dem ersten Blättern,dass man,obwohl man gar nicht so lange offline war, sagenhafte 59 Seiten zurück liegt 
Mit was für ne Geschwindigkeit hier rausgehauen wird,immer wieder erstaunlich die Activity hier Jungs,mega !


----------



## Jason

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Da will man mal wieder "kurz reinlesen",und sieht nach dem ersten Blättern,dass man,obwohl man gar nicht so lange offline war, sagenhafte 59 Seiten zurück liegt
> Mit was für ne Geschwindigkeit hier rausgehauen wird,immer wieder erstaunlich die Activity hier Jungs,mega !


Ich bin auch immer erstaunt was hier in letzter Zeit geschrieben wird. Aber Ükel lesen ist Pflicht und mein Posenbau kommt schon deswegen mal zu kurz. Aber macht euch keine Sorgen, alles läuft nach Plan. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Maxima muss ich auch mal probieren. Bei den Briten steht die Schnur recht hoch im Kurs - ich habe die immer für ein englisches Fabrikat gehalten. Weit gefehlt, sie wird in D hergestellt. Die Ursprünge liegen in der Hochburg des Instrumentenbaus, in Markneukirchen. Ich möchte wetten, dass Maxima auch Saiten produziert (hat), vielleicht unter anderem Namen oder für andere Hersteller.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Maxima muss ich auch mal probieren. Bei den Briten steht die Schnur recht hoch im Kurs - ich habe die immer für ein englisches Fabrikat gehalten. Weit gefehlt, sie wird in D hergestellt. Die Ursprünge liegen in der Hochburg des Instrumentenbaus, in Markneukirchen. Ich möchte wetten, dass Maxima auch Saiten produziert (hat), vielleicht unter anderem Namen oder für andere Hersteller.


Die zuletzt bei AD erworbene Maxima wurde laut Rechnung* in der Tschechischen Republik hergestellt.

Ich nutze Maxima seit Jahren, bevorzugt die dünneren Durchmesser (0,14-0,17mm) und habe damit nie Probleme gehabt. Die Alterung der Schnur bei meiner Nutzung ist auch relativ gering. Habe auf ein paar Rollen noch Mono von vor etwa 3 Jahren oder sogar mehr und die Strippe ist noch absolut tauglich. Für ne echte Winklepicker ist die Maxima Chameleon in 0,14/0,15mm erste Wahl in meinen Augen. Die 0,12er würde ich durchaus als Hauptschnur fischen, wenn die Angelstelle frei von Hindernissen ist und das Ziel Plötz, Rotfedern, kleinere Brassen und Güstern sind**.
Die Chameleon so ab etwa 0,25mm mag ich nicht auf Rollen mit „kleiner Spule”. Da hatte ich mal Trouble, die Schnur war mir zu sperrig auf etwas kleineren Spulen (aber das ist wohl generell so).




*) auf der Rechnung von AD ist neuerdings immer „Country of Manufacture” angegeben. Ob das immer stimmt: keine Ahnung.
**) das bezieht sich ausdrücklich nicht auf den Rhein, sondern ruhige Bereiche von kleineren Flüssen, Kanäle, Stillwasser


----------



## Dace

Über diverse Schnurmarken anfangs wie etwa Abulon, einer NoName-Schnur von damals Limmer - die topp war - bin ich dann seit etwa Mitte der 80-ziger Jahre mit Maxima unterwegs.
Ich fische damit alle Größen die ich brauche. Keine Probleme für mich damit, egal ob Abrieb oder Knotenfestigkeit. Auch die Reißfestigkeit gegenüber anderen Schnüren bei oft geringerer Tragkraft ist gut.
Die Alterung, wie geomas schon beschreibt, ist wirklich gering. Ich habe Rollen, da ist die Schnur schon gut 5 Jahre drauf, alles gut.
Meine bevorzugten Durchmesser sind meistens 20er bzw. 25er. Ich habe mit 20er beim Schleienangeln  Karpfen von über 30 Pfund mit kleinen Haken sicher ausgedrillt, die Schnur hält was aus.

Tight "Maxima" lines


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich kann meinen beiden Vorrednern nur beipflichten: Die Maxima Chameleon ist eine richtig feine Leine. Die Schnur hat nie Probleme gemacht oder unangenehme Überraschungen bereitet. Ein für mich sehr wichtiger Aspekt: Sie passt farblich perfekt zu den meisten Untergründen der von mir befischen Gewässer. Und sie reagiert auch gut auf die von mir bevorzugten Knoten. Natürlich probiere ich immer mal was anderes aus, komme aber immer wieder auf die Maxima zurück. Auf den Rollen, die ich am häufigsten fische, wird die Schnur jährlich gewechselt.


----------



## Mescalero

Danke Wuemmehunter , Dace und geomas für eure Kommentare, das bestätigt mein Vorhaben. Meine Rollen sind alle voll, auf Reserve liegen Kilometer Schnur in allen benötigten Stärken, was tun? Soll ich wirklich eine neue Rolle kaufen, damit ich die Maxima irgendwo hinspulen kann? Es ist zum Verzweifeln....


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Zur Köderdiskussion: neulich sah ich ein Video, wo der Angler „Mashed Bread” mit Bananenmilchshake anrührte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Rute finde ich übrigens ganz interessant. Sieht schnieke aus. Die gibts in 2 Längen.
> Die Feedertips sind wohl feiner als bei der vom Konzept ehr ähnlichen Korum Allround Quiver.
> Ach ja - langer Kescherstiel im Einsatz und auch absolut notwendig...
> 
> 
> Was ich vor ner Weile mal probieren wollte waren Fischkonserven. Ölsardinen& Co. sollen gut auf größere „Friedfische” funktionieren. Man muß sie wohl nur „einnähen” (der Prof erwähnte Armamesh??, vielleicht klappts auch mit Bait-Elastic), damit sie halbwegs am Haken halten. Und ich habe immer noch einen Bericht vor Augen, wo gezielt richtig dicke Bodden- oder Haff-Brassen mit Fischfetzen gefangen wurden.
> Das ganze Thema hab ich dann leider aus den Augen verloren.


Da hat unser Prof ja ein Dip Thema ins Rollen gebracht. Einen Versuch ist es wert!
Und ja, diese Rute hat tatsächlich was.
Anbei, das Rotaugen so große Chubflocken verputzen wußte ich auch nicht. 
Sehr interessante Beköderung über ein Falten und nur minimal andrücken!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was mag man da noch sagen - klasse Strecke hast Du da hingelegt Professor Tinca , dickes Petri!
> Was sagst Du zu Deiner Greys MF, bist zufrieden?



Danke.
Die kleine 9ft. hab ich ja schon ne Weile.
Zum gezielten Döbelangeln ist die aber fast schon zu schwach.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Täuscht glaube ich. Der hat sich den ganzen Winter sehr zurückgenommen. Schätze, er weis, wann er am Wasser sein muss, wichitger Unterschied, und auch nur zu erreichen mit gründlicher Gewässerkenntnis..



Jupp.
Bei jedem Wetter fahre ich nicht mehr angeln.
Ich suche mir die richtigen Tage aus.
War ich überhaupt schon fünfmal los dieses Jahr(müsste jetzt den Ükel zurückblättern aber keine Lust zu zählen) ?
Aber wenn das Wetter regelmäßig besser ist, werde ich auch öfter am Wasser sein und wenn möglich natürlich live berichten.


----------



## hester

Nach durchprobieren unzähliger verschiedener Schnüre bin ich letztendlich an 3 Schnüren hängengeblieben, Maxima wie geomas in den dünneren Durchmessern fürn Picker, Stroft GTM und bei der sehr günstigen Browning Black Magic Gold. Gute Dehnung, ähnlich wie Stroft, gute Knotenfestigkeit und die angegebenen Tragkräfte kommen auch hin. Geomas hatte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Probleme damit, ich noch nicht, nur die 17er taugt nix bei mir, sehr schnell mittig gerissen.


----------



## rule270

Hy
Die Drennen sowie Middy Produkte haben Qualität etwas teurer aber dafütr gut!
Rudi


----------



## Niklas32

Mein erster Döbelversuch soll heute Nachmittag laufen. Das Frühstücksfleisch habe ich mir Curry, Kurkuma und Knoblauch behandelt. Das fiel mir irgendwie so in die Hände. Ich freue mich wie Bolle und bin gespannt


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Die kicken rein, wenn die Seitenlinie den Fisch in die Nähe das bewegten quirligen Köders geführt hat.


Hmm - ich hab da Zweifel; der Strömungsdruck dürfte an den üblichen Barbenstellen viel zu hoch sein.
Im Stillwasser definitiv richtig, aber Barben im Stillwasser findet man nur ganz selten.


geomas schrieb:


> Ölsardinen& Co. sollen gut auf größere „Friedfische” funktionieren.


Oelsardinen sind einer meiner beliebtesten Futterzusätze, aber als Köder sind die bloß Notbehelf.


Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine Theorie dazu war, dass fischige Köder eher für Fischfresser geeignet sind und weniger für Wurm-, Plankton- und Insektenschnabulierer.


Die aller allerbeste Methode für Meeräschen:
1kg Weißbrot feinst zermalen (dafür nehme ich sogar den Zauberstab mit in den Urlaub..), 500gr frische Sardinen und 2-3 Dosen Oelsardinen werden zueiner Suppe verquirlt - Brei ist noch zu grob. Das mus richtige Wolken mit feinsten Partikeln bilden.
Dann schreitet man lässig zum Fangplatz und verwirrt die Einheimischen, welche meist vergeblich auf Meeräschen fischen.
Erstmal im Verlauf von 10-15 Minuten mit der Suppenkelle die Hälfte des Futters anfüttern, bis die Fische in einen regelrechten Fressrausch geraten.
Dann kann man in den nächsten 15 Minuten durchaus ein halbes Dutzend Meeräschen fangen.
Will man länger angeln, einfach die Menge entsprechend vervielfachen.. .


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube der menschliche Gaumen und die Nase sind ein schlechter Maßstab.


Glaub ich auch, aber nicht weil die schlechter riechen würden - tatsächlich riechen viele Arten besser als der Mensch.
Aber die Interpretation des Geruchs dürfte eine gänzlich Andere sein; so sind z.B. nach Amoniak stinkende Maden garkein schlechter Köder - ich vermute als Ursache Aminosäuren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Man muß sie wohl nur „einnähen” (der Prof erwähnte Armamesh??



Einknoten beim Arma Mesh.
Das geht ganz schnell und funktioniert genau so wie hier(nur dass sich das Fox Arma Mesh später nicht auflöst im Wasser).


----------



## Ti-it

Ich reihe mich mal mit ein in den Kreis der Maxima Chameleon - Freunde. 






Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch, aber nicht weil die schlechter riechen würden - tatsächlich riechen viele Arten besser als der Mensch.
> Aber die Interpretation des Geruchs dürfte eine gänzlich Andere sein; so sind z.B. nach Amoniak stinkende Maden garkein schlechter Köder - ich vermute als Ursache Aminosäuren.


Hierzu gabs mal einen Interessanten Bericht von Jim Gibbinson bzgl künstlichen Aromen. Müsste aus den späten 80igern stammen. Hier gehts auch darum, dass es am wahrscheinlichsten ist, dass die Fische bei bspw Erdbeeraroma nicht Erdbeere riechen sondern die einzelnen Bestandteile. Viele künstliche Aromen bestehen zu ganz großem Teil aus denselben Einzelbestandteilen. Wonach der Fisch möglicherweise wenig bis keinen Unterschied zwischen Erdbeeraroma und Bananenaroma erkennt. Er hat auch noch angemerkt, dass der Karpfen Zitrusfrüchte verschmäht. Zitrusaroma aber wirksam sein kann. Würde also die These stützen.
 Ob das Ganze so noch aktuell ist oder uns die Wissenschaft bereits was anderes sagt, weiß ich nicht.
Für mich war der Bericht aber der Anlass dafür, dass ich künstlichen Dips gegenüber skeptisch bin. Lieber Kaufmannsladen getreu dem Motto - Natürliche Nahrung kann grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt sein.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei jedem Wetter fahre ich nicht mehr angeln.
> Ich suche mir die richtigen Tage aus.


So ist es auch bei mir. Als Rentner hat man da Zeit und kann sich das wunderbar einteilen. Ich genieße es, wenn ich in der Woche an ein Gewässer komme und es "gehört mir" - das hat was.

Gerade um diese Jahreszeit. Wie oft habe ich mich auf dass Wochenende und  auf das Angeln gefreut - und dann kam das Hochwasser, Sturm und weiß ich nicht noch was - warten auf das kommende Wochenende 

Jetzt gehe ich so gut wie nie mehr am Wochenende fischen. Ich mache jetzt ein auf "Abfänger", so wie diejenigen, die Sonntags mit dem Roller oder Fahrrad ans Wasser kamen und freundlich gefragt haben: beißt es und alles mögliche wissen wollten!? Die waren dann montags zur Stelle - im Sommer, im Winter sitzen man hinterm Ofen 

Das klappt natürlich jetzt wesentlich besser. Eigentlich wollte ich heute los, aber der Wasserstand ist gestiegen. Wie sagt der Kaiser: Schau'n mer mal!



Ti-it schrieb:


> Für mich war der Bericht aber der Anlass dafür, dass ich künstlichen Dips gegenüber skeptisch bin. Lieber Kaufmannsladen getreu dem Motto - Natürliche Nahrung kann grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt sein.



Stimme ich voll zu. Ich experimentiere nur wenig mit Aromen. Wir haben mal in frühen Zeiten mit Jürgen Paul zusammen gearbeitet und durften alles mögliche ausprobieren. Der Erfolg war mässig, manchmal waren Aromen regelrechte "Scheuchmittel". Eine Wolke mit Kaffeeweisser, da bin ich noch dabei, das geht gut.

Aber ansonsten halte ich mich eher bedeckt.

Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Mein allerliebstes Ükeln in meiner allerliebsten Gegend.
Der hat den "Matsch" , der Brandung entsprechend, etwas fester angemischt.
Im Hafen würde der das garantiert viel flüssiger einstellen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Ti-it schrieb:


> Für mich war der Bericht aber der Anlass dafür, dass ich künstlichen Dips gegenüber skeptisch bin. Lieber Kaufmannsladen getreu dem Motto - Natürliche Nahrung kann grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt sein.


Das


Dace schrieb:


> Der Erfolg war mässig, manchmal waren Aromen regelrechte "Scheuchmittel". Eine Wolke mit Kaffeeweisser, da bin ich noch dabei, das geht gut.


und Das möchte ich mal so unterschreiben.
Diese ganze Chemiepampe schadet oft mehr als sie nützt.
Unverschämt teuer ist das Zeug obendrein.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Danke Wuemmehunter , Dace und geomas für eure Kommentare, das bestätigt mein Vorhaben. Meine Rollen sind alle voll, auf Reserve liegen Kilometer Schnur in allen benötigten Stärken, was tun? Soll ich wirklich eine neue Rolle kaufen, damit ich die Maxima irgendwo hinspulen kann? Es ist zum Verzweifeln....


Nicht eine neue Rolle, sondern eigentlich eine weitere E-Spule, das reicht (täte), ganz sicher! 

Bei der heutigen geizig gewordenen E-Spulenlage im Rollenkarton ist es viel schwieriger geworden, es gab auch 3 Spulen zu einer Rolle, was ich super bzw. Zauber-haft fand 
Dagegen hilft es aktuell jedoch, eine günstige + verbreitete Rollentype zu benutzen, für die man eine weitere Rollen als E-Spule dazukaufen kann. Wo manche E-Spulenpreise auch schon vorher bzw. "traditionell" deutlich höher waren.

Vor allem Rollen(familien) kaufen, die gleiche Spulen haben, womit man den "Schnurspeicherbereich" kontinuierlich in allen Anforderungen immer mehr erweitern kann. Ohne etwas vernichten zu müssen, denn das Abspulen einer eigentlich noch guten Schnur fällt immer schwer. Die Schnur nicht wegzuschmeißen und zwischenspeichern ist meist sogar mehr Aufwand, als eine neue aufzuspulen.

Für mich gibt es seit langem getan und bewährt, nur eine gute Lösung:  die Anzahl der verwendeten und (Spulen E-Teile usw.) inkompatiblen Rollentypen gering halten.
Wollebre schrieb es nun auch mehrfach selbst für das Tropenangeln: Lieber ein paar gut+günstig Rollen zum Teile Wechseln als eine teure superduper.

Weil Rollen komplx sind, eben wie ein Auto an und ab spezifische Ersatzteile benötigen, die man nicht so wunderbar wie bei den Ruten im Rutenbau/Rutenteilehandel bestens nachkaufen kann und leicht selber zur Reparatur verarbeiten kann.

Meine Erfahrung: Bei Ruten braucht man Vielfalt, erwirbt man mehr Spaß mit!  
Bei neuen Rollen eher nicht, und jede abweichende Schein-Innovation zieht Nachteile für den Angler mit sich.
Weniger Technikfirlefanz an Rollen ist immer ein Vorteil gegen Ärger und Ausfall, mehr Robustheit und Verlässlichkeit bedeutet über Zeit mehr Angelspaß am Wasser.
Von daher gibt es viele unschlagbar gute Oldies, die man möglichst ewig nutzen kann.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> E-Spulenpreise auch schon vorher bzw. "traditionell" deutlich höher waren.


Ach was - 40€ für die Ersatzspule einer Stradic CI4 ist doch geschenkt...


----------



## hester

Ein Jammer mit Ersatzspulen wenn es überhaupt welche gibt. Deshalb habe ich mir 4 Stck. Daiwa Ninja A 3012 geholt, nur wegen den Spulen. Da ist der Rollenpreis oft günstiger als sich Ersatzspulen zu kaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Ein Jammer mit Ersatzspulen wenn es überhaupt welche gibt. Deshalb habe ich mir 4 Stck. Daiwa Ninja A 3012 geholt, nur wegen den Spulen. Da ist der Rollenpreis oft günstiger als sich Ersatzspulen zu kaufen.


Du auch?   

Zumal in der 12-Ausführung deren "Leichtangler"-Spulen auch in der reduzierten Bremse und geringeren Schnurkapazität sehr sinnvoll für feine Schnüre sind.


----------



## Racklinger

Von mir auch wieder ein Petri an alle, die ans Wasser kamen.
Am Sonntag habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, um bei Sonnenschein ans Altwasser für 2 Stunden zu gehen, voll der Hoffnung dass die Sonne die Fische aktiviert.
Leider hatte ich die Rechnung ohne den eisigen Ostwind gemacht.














Teilweise war es auch noch zugefroren. Leider musste ich die marse.., masss.., dass Franzosenlied halt anstimmen (verdammt wie schreibt man des??  ) und leicht ausgekühlt wieder den Heimweg antreten.
Aber Hauptsache am Wasser gewesen.


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Nach durchprobieren unzähliger verschiedener Schnüre bin ich letztendlich an 3 Schnüren hängengeblieben, Maxima wie geomas in den dünneren Durchmessern fürn Picker, Stroft GTM und bei der sehr günstigen Browning Black Magic Gold. Gute Dehnung, ähnlich wie Stroft, gute Knotenfestigkeit und die angegebenen Tragkräfte kommen auch hin. Geomas hatte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Probleme damit, ich noch nicht, nur die 17er taugt nix bei mir, sehr schnell mittig gerissen.


Zur BlackMagic Gold Mono: in meinem Fall war/ist die 0,17er Top, die 0,19er eine Enttäuschung. Habe aber nur 1 Spule der 0,19er im Einsatz gehabt.
Kann also schlechte Lagerung oder ein Ausreißer sein.
Bewährt als superbillige und absolut zuverlässige Schnur alter Schule hat sich die Daiwa Sensor brown. Gibts in D aber nicht. 
Die hat einen relativ hohen Durchmesser für die Tragkraft, was natürlich in einigen Angelsituationen ein Problem ist. 
Immerhin ist die Tragkraft der Sensor Brown eher konservativ (zu niedrig) angegeben.


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Ein Jammer mit Ersatzspulen wenn es überhaupt welche gibt. Deshalb habe ich mir 4 Stck. Daiwa Ninja A 3012 geholt, nur wegen den Spulen. Da ist der Rollenpreis oft günstiger als sich Ersatzspulen zu kaufen.



Die Ninja As sind vermutlich die Rollen mit dem besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, gerade wegen der vollwertigen E-Spule. 
Sehr schön auch, daß man die Spulen zwischen der 1003, 1500 und 2000 frei tauschen kann.

Geht das bei einigen größeren Modellen auch??


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Mitükel,

heute kamen die drei Baitrunner 4000D an. Ich muß sagen die Massivität und Wertigkeit der Rollen überzeugt mich und auch an den Korum Opportunist 10ft Ruten machen sie eine gute Figur. Ich hatte schon tatsächlich überlegt hierfür wieder ein paar alte Penn Slammer LL zu besorgen. Das sind zwar ganz schöne Klopper aber so gut wie nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Meine Holde hat die seit 10 Jahren an ihren Grundruten, egal ob nass bei Dauerregen oder dreckig, die Dinger laufen immer, leider ist der Freilauf aber nicht so toll. Ich glaube meine Entscheidung war da ganz gut..






#Maxima

Da habe ich mir letztes Jahr auf Grund des vielen Lobes hier im Ükel zwei Großrollen bestellt in 0,18 und 0,15 und kann die allgemeine Meinung nur bestätigen. Die Schnur gefällt mir sehr gut und hat bisher keinerlei Probleme verursacht.


#Swingtip anpassen

geomas  Anbei einmal das besagte Anpassen mit dem Teflonband. Da es sehr anschmiegbar und wasserfest ist kann man es, je nachdem wie weit die Schraube reingeht entweder zu einen dünnen Faden ziehen und als eine Art Unterlegscheibe benutzen oder man verwendet es konisch auf der Schraube und schraubt es mit ein. Dazu schraubt man einfach die Schraube etwas weiter wieder raus wie sie arrettiert werden soll und dann das Band mit ein. Irgendwann hat man das das passende Gefühl für und es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Ich hoffe die Bebilderung macht es etwas klarer wie ich es meine. Wichtig ist hierbei die phsykalische Beschaffenheit des Teflon-Bandes. Alternativen mit Zwirn oder Klebeband funktionieren deutlich schlechter bis gar nicht.










# Echolot
Ich habe hier noch so ein Einfach-Modell. Ist nicht so genau wie ein Deeper und unter 1m Tiefe wird es schwierig. Empfang sind um die 30m/40m geschätzt. Da ich jetzt den Deeper habe würde ich es günstig abgeben. Für einfache Erkundungen des Gewässergrundes durchaus geeignet. Perfekt für den einfachen und günstigen Einstieg. Wenn einer Interesse hat einfach bei mir melden. Die abgebildete Messung war übrigends in einem Litermass, Temperatur sollte stimmen aber 1,3 m tief....
Empfänger wird über Standard USB geladen, Sender hat eine Knopfzelle drin.


----------



## Niklas32

Die angelei gestaltet sich hier bisher schwierig. Durch die Strömung bleibt mein auserwähltes 20 Gramm Körbchen nicht liegen. Daher nutze ich jetzt 15 Gramm Birne. Aber auch die bleibt nur recht Ufernah liegen. Der Wind ist auch nicht grad mein Freund. 
Direkt am ersten swim platschte auch gleich ein fisch an der Oberfläche. Leider mitten im Gehölz, sodass ich dort nicht angeln konnte. 

Soweit zu meinen ersten Eindrücken


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Bei jedem Wetter fahre ich nicht mehr angeln.
> Ich suche mir die richtigen Tage aus.
> War ich überhaupt schon fünfmal los dieses Jahr(müsste jetzt den Ükel zurückblättern aber keine Lust zu zählen) ?
> Aber wenn das Wetter regelmäßig besser ist, werde ich auch öfter am Wasser sein und wenn möglich natürlich live berichten.


Da habt Ihr es wirklich gut zwecks Zeiteinteilung! Bei mir dauert dies noch mindestens bis meine Kids aus dem Gröbsten raus sind. Beide Vollzeit, Familie, da ähnelt der Ablauf an manchen Tagen hier eher nem Staffellauf mit Schichtübergabe bei Stabübergabe.  Aber so lerne ich eben meine Gewässer besser kennen und weiß vielleicht wie Ihr später wann es sich wo wie lohnt, oder eben nicht. Bis dahin bleibe ich abhängig von zeitlichen Möglichkeiten, getreu dem Motto "Hauptsache bißl am Wasser".
So einen Spotter, Dace , hatte ich an einem früheren Gewässer auch. Ein alter Herr war dort fast immer mit seinem alten Fahrrad anzutreffen und fragte auch immer ganz unscheinbar u freundlich. Später erfuhr ich, daß dieser Herr im Dunkeln immer die Friedfischstellen anfuhr und wohl sehr erfolgreich auf Räuber war. Der schlaue Schlawiner! Hoffe ihm geht es gut und er dreht noch immer seine Runden.
Schöne Rollen skyduck und viel Erfolg Niklas32 !


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger schrieb:


> Von mir auch wieder ein Petri an alle, die ans Wasser kamen.
> Am Sonntag habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, um bei Sonnenschein ans Altwasser für 2 Stunden zu gehen, voll der Hoffnung dass die Sonne die Fische aktiviert.
> Leider hatte ich die Rechnung ohne den eisigen Ostwind gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 399084
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399085
> Anhang anzeigen 399086
> 
> 
> Teilweise war es auch noch zugefroren. Leider musste ich die marse.., masss.., dass Franzosenlied halt anstimmen (verdammt wie schreibt man des??  ) und leicht ausgekühlt wieder den Heimweg antreten.
> Aber Hauptsache am Wasser gewesen.





Griasde Racklinger, herrliche Bilder hast da gemacht....Fischlos ist nicht immer schlimm wenn das Erlebnis am Wasser super war. 

Professor Tinca 
Petri zu den "Haufen" Döbeln, langsam solltest du deinen Nick mal in Professor Döbel ändern


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir dauert dies noch mindestens bis meine Kids aus dem Gröbsten raus sind.



Das hab ich hinter mir aber ich weiß noch wie es war.
Wenn Angelwetter war, musste meine Faru ran oder Oma.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Petri zu den "Haufen" Döbeln, langsam solltest du deinen Nick mal in Professor Döbel ändern




Zur Zeit beißen die Tincas ja leider nicht.
Aber bald....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hab ich hinter mir aber ich weiß noch wie es war.
> Wenn Angelwetter war, musste meine Faru ran oder Oma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zur Zeit beißen die Tincas ja leider nicht.
> Aber bald....


Professor DöCa oder TinDö, mir juckts in den Fingern


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die Ninja As sind vermutlich die Rollen mit dem besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, gerade wegen der vollwertigen E-Spule.
> Sehr schön auch, daß man die Spulen zwischen der 1003, 1500 und 2000 frei tauschen kann.
> 
> Geht das bei einigen größeren Modellen auch??


Ich habe nicht alle Ninja's und alle Größen, aber viele kompatible A Schwestern.
Ich habe keine kleinen A's unter 2000. An sich sind es nur 3 Bodies von kleinste bis 4000.
Bis A 2000 hast du die Spulenkompatibilät und damit passende Rotoren festgestellt.

A 2500 (oder 2506) hat einen erheblich weiteren Rotor + Spule als die A 2000, da geht Spule trotz gleichem Body leider nicht kreuzweise. Gewicht ca. 250g.
Neue LT Größe bekommt die Größennummer LT 3000 (passend zu Ryobi und Shimano).

Die A 3000 (oder 3012) stellt eine eigenständige Größe dar, wieder anderer Body. Gewicht ca. 300g.
Neue LT Größe bekommt die Größennummer LT 5000 (passend zu Ryobi und Shimano).

Wesentlich vergrößert ist der Body nochmal für A 3500 und 4000, wobei 3500 von der Spule her nur wenig mehr ist als A 3000,
4000 nochmal richtig mehr Durchmesser. Die Bodies sind aber gleich. Gewicht ca. 400g.
Neue LT Größe bekommt die Größennummer ab LT 6000 (passend zu Ryobi und Shimano).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Professor DöCa oder TinDö,



Hauptsache nicht DoKö......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Mitükel,
> 
> heute kamen die drei Baitrunner 4000D an. Ich muß sagen die Massivität und Wertigkeit der Rollen überzeugt mich und auch an den Korum Opportunist 10ft Ruten machen sie eine gute Figur. Ich hatte schon tatsächlich überlegt hierfür wieder ein paar alte Penn Slammer LL zu besorgen. Das sind zwar ganz schöne Klopper aber so gut wie nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Meine Holde hat die seit 10 Jahren an ihren Grundruten, egal ob nass bei Dauerregen oder dreckig, die Dinger laufen immer, leider ist der Freilauf aber nicht so toll. Ich glaube meine Entscheidung war da ganz gut..


Es ist ganz einfach, wie eigentlich auch bei dir schon vorhanden , man braucht beide! (und dann nicht mehr viel mehr an BR außer Aero 6010 GT)
Eine kleine moderne Shimano BR 4000 und eine Slammer LL 460/560, den Unterschied beschreibst du ja schon und beim Aufmachen der Slammer LL weiß man auch, warum.
Eine möglichst leichte Shimano-size 4000er passt an die 10ft Rute wie die Faust aufs Auge, braucht man nicht lange nachdenken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hab ich hinter mir aber ich weiß noch wie es war.
> Wenn Angelwetter war, musste meine *Faru* ran oder Oma.


hast du ne neue Geliebte oder so?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Leider nein.  
Ein Vertipper......Frau natürlich.


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Griasde Racklinger, herrliche Bilder hast da gemacht....Fischlos ist nicht immer schlimm wenn das Erlebnis am Wasser super war.
> 
> Professor Tinca
> Petri zu den "Haufen" Döbeln, langsam solltest du deinen Nick mal in Professor Döbel ändern


Dere dawurzelsepp,

das Panorama hier ist echt traumhaft, da hatte ich sehr viel Glück dass es mich hierher verschlagen hat.


----------



## Niklas32

Hier tut sich leider wenig. Inzwischen habe ich 30 Gramm Blei montiert. Selbst das wird aber gern immer mal einige Meter mitgeschleift. Daher fische ich aktuell nah am eigenen Ufer. Da geht es besser.


----------



## Astacus74

Mich reitet zur Zeit der Tackleaffe bin am stöbern und hab da was entdeckt hat einer Erfahrungen mit

Cormoran Friedfisch-Team - Black Star Classic - 2.tlg, 3,60m, 2lbs, Korkgriff sind grad bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...trunner-und-cormoran-team/2003092683-230-2625

wär schön ein paar Infos zu haben


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+

Da sie eine Team-Rute ist müsste sie ab 1990 gebaut worden sein. Preis ist sehr gut.


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mich reitet zur Zeit der Tackleaffe bin am stöbern und hab da was entdeckt hat einer Erfahrungen mit
> 
> Cormoran Friedfisch-Team - Black Star Classic - 2.tlg, 3,60m, 2lbs, Korkgriff sind grad bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...trunner-und-cormoran-team/2003092683-230-2625
> 
> wär schön ein paar Infos zu haben
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich denke, dass wenn die Ruten und Rollen ok sind, du nichts falsch machen würdest...
Ich mag die alten Cormoran Serien mit der roten Kreuzwicklung, das ist Nostalgie und Qualität zugleich, die Baitrunner sehen doch auch nicht abgenudelt aus.


----------



## Astacus74

Skott schrieb:


> die Baitrunner sehen doch auch nicht abgenudelt aus.


Die sind ein Jahr alt 

Mich würd halt intressieren (hab die noch nicht in der Hand gehabt) ob das Wabbelstöcke sind

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch

Racklinger schrieb:


> Von mir auch wieder ein Petri an alle, die ans Wasser kamen.
> Am Sonntag habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, um bei Sonnenschein ans Altwasser für 2 Stunden zu gehen, voll der Hoffnung dass die Sonne die Fische aktiviert.
> Leider hatte ich die Rechnung ohne den eisigen Ostwind gemacht.
> ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Aber Hauptsache am Wasser gewesen.


Du hast ja auch einen Fehler gemacht. So kann man nichts fangen!
Aufgeklappter Unterfangkescher im Wasser verscheucht alle Fische!


----------



## Hecht100+

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mich würd halt intressieren (hab die noch nicht in der Hand gehabt) ob das Wabbelstöcke sind


Das sind dreißig Jahre alte damals hochpreisige Ruten, und was ist für dich ein Wabbelstock. So hart wie heutzutage waren die Ruten damals nicht, und wenn es eine wabbelige 2,5lbs ist, ist es auch eine harte 2lbs. Alles auch eine Auslegung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> eine wabbelige 2,5lbs ist, ist es auch eine harte 2lbs. Alles auch eine Auslegung.


Das ist ein wirlich weiser Ausspruch...


----------



## Tricast

Eine Frage: Alle zwei oder nur eine für den Preis??

Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich würde sagen alle zwei, so habe ich es gelesen.


----------



## Racklinger

Mikesch schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch einen Fehler gemacht. So kann man nichts fangen!
> Aufgeklappter Unterfangkescher im Wasser verscheucht alle Fische!


Nix da, der unterfangkescher ist noch  vor der ersten Rute im Wasser. Mir einmal passiert als Jugendlicher dass ich einen dicken Fisch drann hatte und der Kescher war noch im Auto 100 m entfernt


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leider nein.



Was dein Frauchen dazu sagen würde  , ich kann ja beim nächsten Telefonat nachfragen.


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die sind ein Jahr alt
> 
> Mich würd halt intressieren (hab die noch nicht in der Hand gehabt) ob das Wabbelstöcke sind
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich kenne keine Wabbelstöcke von Cormoran, zumindest nicht aus dieser Serie mit der roten Kreuzwicklung!
Wenn dir das zu heiß ist, nimm beide für den Hunni und ich nehme dir eine in GW für nen Fuffi mit Rolle natürlich wieder ab.  = halbes Risiko für beide!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Was dein Frauchen dazu sagen würde  , ich kann ja beim nächsten Telefonat nachfragen.



Olle Petze!


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Olle Petze!



Dann musst Du halt immer schnellen am Telefon sein , als sie.


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> nimm beide für den Hunni und ich nehme dir eine in GW für nen Fuffi mit Rolle natürlich wieder ab. = halbes Risiko für beide!!


Ich würde die Andere nehmen... .


----------



## Skott

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich würde die Andere nehmen... .


Wenn Frank nicht will, gerne...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nochmal lieblings Ükeln...lieblings Gegend.... und wohl meine neue lieblings Bolo... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Hat bisher prima funktioniert mit dem "Ich kauf nixmehr!"...








						Rapala Stipp-Rute Nerios günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Rapala Stipp-Rute Nerios günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Ich habe nichtmal den Versuch unternommen zu wiederstehen.
220gr bei 5m und 5kg Lifting Power - wer kann dazu schon nein sagen... .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist also deine Lieblingsbolo? 
Seewasser und Powerfish angefixt du bist?

Ich darf dir dann eigentlich gar nicht sagen , dass ich 2 verschiedene Shimano Tele Technium Sea in 6m habe, nur kurzzeitig DE erhältlich, bei ähnlichem Gewicht,
und die in dem Video wabbelt dagegen regelrecht ... und ohne meine Schätzchen fahre ich an keinen großen Fluss, natürlich gehn die mit an die Weser!

Hab sogar mal ein Videolink über die eher unhandliche 7m gefunden


----------



## rhinefisher

Falls mal jemand salzig ükeln möchte und nicht bis nach Galizien fahren mag, was tatsächlich echt weit ist, empfiehlt sich die Bretagne.
Da gibt es auch etlich sehr reizvolle Flüsse und Seen und das Wetter ist auch besser als hier.
Natürlich will ich euch keinesfalls von euren geliebten D-fischen weglocken, aber Dorade ist ja quasi auch ein D-fisch...
Diese Seite gibt einen guten Überblick.








						Angeln in der Bretagne
					

Alles Wissenswerte über das Angeln in der Bretagne: Angelgewässer, Tipps und Infos. Wo kann man ohne Angelschein angeln? Wo benötige ich einen Angelschein? Was ist erlaubt?



					de.france.fr


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Seewasser und Powerfish angefixt du bist?


Immer schon - das hab ich als Kind schon gerne gemacht..
Ob das wirklich meine neue Lieblingsbolo wird, weiß ich natürlich erst wenn ich sie habe - aber das Potenzial ist da.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hab sogar mal ein Videolink über die eher unhandliche 7m gefunden


Shimano TE9 und TE11 habe ich sehr lange dafür benutzt - die sind sehr gut, aber wenn leicht, dann auch sehr empfindlich.
Ausserdem Schweine teuer, da kann ich für eine Shimano, wenn man überhaupt rankommt, drei Nerios kaufen.


----------



## Benji- der Jugendangeler

Hi Boardies, hat zwar garnichts mit dem Tjema zutunund ich weiß nicht  ob ich die Frage hier stellen soll, aber ich wollte nächste Woche mal am Vereinsteich auf Karpfen und größere Friedfische angeln, habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps für mich die im Winter wichtig sind?
Danki


----------



## Astacus74

Skott schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Wabbelstöcke von Cormoran, zumindest nicht aus dieser Serie mit der roten Kreuzwicklung!
> Wenn dir das zu heiß ist, nimm beide für den Hunni und ich nehme dir eine in GW für nen Fuffi mit Rolle natürlich wieder ab. = halbes Risiko für beide!!


Dann werd ich mal sehen ob die noch da sind aber nicht böse sein wenn ich keine mehr hergeb 
Ich dachte mir das das zwei schöne Schleienruten sein könnten


Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Falls mal jemand salzig ükeln möchte und nicht bis nach Galizien fahren mag, was tatsächlich echt weit ist, empfiehlt sich die Bretagne.
> Da gibt es auch etlich sehr reizvolle Flüsse und Seen und das Wetter ist auch besser als hier.
> Natürlich will ich euch keinesfalls von euren geliebten D-fischen weglocken, aber Dorade ist ja quasi auch ein D-fisch...
> Diese Seite gibt einen guten Überblick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeln in der Bretagne
> 
> 
> Alles Wissenswerte über das Angeln in der Bretagne: Angelgewässer, Tipps und Infos. Wo kann man ohne Angelschein angeln? Wo benötige ich einen Angelschein? Was ist erlaubt?
> 
> 
> 
> de.france.fr


Glückwunsch zum Durchhaltevermögen und der Belohnung in Rutenform! 
Tja, wie formuliere ich jetzt ohne Missverständnise... Ich sag so, sicher schöne Angelmöglichkeiten und tolle Menschen da, aber diese Rheinseite und ich werden in diesem Leben keine Freunde mehr. Das merkte ich schon bei Flaubert, Diderot u Stendal sowie bei meinen Besuchen. Vor dem letzten Ausflug habe ich mich so etwas von gesträubt und gewehrt, aber dann doch unseren Gästen zuliebe nachgegeben. Was soll ich sagen, wieder wurde alles bestätigt. Dann diese Sturheit und das Gezicke bei der Sprache, selbst teilweise im Elsass.
Und nein - mit dem aufzieherischen Faible meiner Frau für Alan Delon hat dies nix zu tun! Aber garnix! 
 
Schönster Mann...tzzz...


----------



## Astacus74

Racklinger schrieb:


> Von mir auch wieder ein Petri an alle, die ans Wasser kamen.
> Am Sonntag habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, um bei Sonnenschein ans Altwasser für 2 Stunden zu gehen, voll der Hoffnung dass die Sonne die Fische aktiviert.
> Leider hatte ich die Rechnung ohne den eisigen Ostwind gemacht.



Aber du warst am Wasser auf den Bildern sieht man ja zum Glück nicht den Ostwind, schöne Strecke 
Den Kescher hätte ich ausgeklappt an Land liegen lassen, niemals aber auch wirklich niemals im Wasser.



skyduck schrieb:


> heute kamen die drei Baitrunner 4000D an. Ich muß sagen die Massivität und Wertigkeit der Rollen überzeugt mich und auch an den Korum Opportunist 10ft Ruten machen sie eine gute Figur.



Unbedingt richtig schöne Schmuckstücke



skyduck schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Bebilderung macht es etwas klarer wie ich es meine. Wichtig ist hierbei die phsykalische Beschaffenheit des Teflon-Bandes.



Ja so hatte ich mir das schon gedacht



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Die angelei gestaltet sich hier bisher schwierig. Durch die Strömung bleibt mein auserwähltes 20 Gramm Körbchen nicht liegen. Daher nutze ich jetzt 15 Gramm Birne. Aber auch die bleibt nur recht Ufernah liegen. Der Wind ist auch nicht grad mein Freund.
> Direkt am ersten swim platschte auch gleich ein fisch an der Oberfläche. Leider mitten im Gehölz, sodass ich dort nicht angeln konnte.



Schöner Swim



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Hier tut sich leider wenig. Inzwischen habe ich 30 Gramm Blei montiert. Selbst das wird aber gern immer mal einige Meter mitgeschleift. Daher fische ich aktuell nah am eigenen Ufer. Da geht es besser.



Beim nächsten Mal biste besser aufgestellt das passiert halt jeden mal
Auf dem unteren Bild teilt sich dein Swim oder vereinen sich dort zwei Flüßchen?


So wie das aussieht wächst mein Rutenwal grade, mal schauen wie die Stöckchen in der Hand liegen aber da muß ich mich 
wohl noch ein wenig geduldig sein.


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Benji- der Jugendangeler schrieb:


> größere Friedfische angeln, habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps für mich die im Winter wichtig sind?


Sparsam füttern, ganz feine Montage und viel Geduld.
Ganz ehrlich; warte bis April.
Gerade wenn man erst beginnt, kann der Winter echt frustrierend sein.. .


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zu den sehr schnieken Baitrunners, lieber Dirk! Dann kanns ja hoffentlich bald losgehen bei Dir.

Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an Dich, Astacus74 , zu dem Cormoran-Schnapper. Hoffentlich entsprechen Ruten und Rollen Deinen Erwartungen.

Haha, ick freu mir schon wie Bolle auf die kommenden Berichte von/aus Deinem nächsten Angelurlaub, lieber rhinefisher !! 
5kg „Lifting-Power”? Laß das Angeln aber nicht in Arbeit ausarten.


----------



## geomas

Benji- der Jugendangeler schrieb:


> Hi Boardies, hat zwar garnichts mit dem Tjema zutunund ich weiß nicht  ob ich die Frage hier stellen soll, aber ich wollte nächste Woche mal am Vereinsteich auf Karpfen und größere Friedfische angeln, habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps für mich die im Winter wichtig sind?
> Danki



Die Fische sind im Winter nicht so mobil wie in wärmeren Jahreszeiten, also das Gewässer absuchen.


----------



## Minimax

#Supercharger

Mmmhh.. Das wird meine Würfel cremig überziehen und eine Duftspur bis nach Geesthacht ins Wasser bringen, flood conditions hin oder her.






Grafschafter Goldsaft als zähe Basis, erhitzt, ein wenig gutes Quellwasser um einzwei Tassen Traubenzucker (Lößlichlichkeit!) Aufzunehmen. Das ist der Träger.
Hier ist die Payload: 2/3glas Knoblauch granuliert; 2/3glas Curry. Mehr passt nicht rein. Zur Sicherheit noch eine Prise ein halbes Gläschen soviel wie ich da hatte Glutamat.

Ein bisschen ungesund durchblubbern lassen, und nun muss die teuflische Mischung abkühlen, damit ich ihre Konsistenz und lößlichlichkeit unter kaltem Wasser checken, und mit Grafschafter/traubenzuckersirup nachsteueren kann.

Das Perfide: Durch den Grafschafter mit seiner Süße und Rauchigkeit, sowie vor allem durch das ca. Pfund Glutamat schmeckt es garnicht mal so schlecht. 

Ich musste natürlich abschmecken, und ehrlich gesagt mehr als einmal. und glib glub, bööörks, die Farben klingen auch toll. Hyazinthene Kreise verraten das Geheimnis der Wimpern- Mutter bist Du es? Ich habe den Erdnusskönig nicht entführt, ja aber ich weiss wer es war: Hört auf den purpurnen Nebel, der gekerbte Rand ohne..  Ich sehe...Ich SEHE...!


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß Eure Ansitze erfolglos blieben, Racklinger  und Niklas32 !
Die Gewässer sehen aber gut aus und lassen auf etwas wärmeres Wetter und Wasser hoffen.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> #Supercharger
> 
> Mmmhh.. Das wird meine Würfel cremig überziehen und eine Duftspur bis nach Geesthacht ins Wasser bringen, flood conditions hin oder her.
> Anhang anzeigen 399136
> 
> 
> Grafschafter Goldsaft als zähe Basis, erhitzt, ein wenig gutes Quellwasser um einzwei Tassen Traubenzucker (Lößlichlichkeit!) Aufzunehmen. Das ist der Träger.
> Hier ist die Payload: 2/3glas Knoblauch granuliert; 2/3glas Curry. Mehr passt nicht rein. Zur Sicherheit noch eine Prise ein halbes Gläschen soviel wie ich da hatte Glutamat.
> 
> Ein bisschen ungesund durchblubbern lassen, und nun muss die teuflische Mischung abkühlen, damit ich ihre Konsistenz und lößlichlichkeit unter kaltem Wasser checken, und mit Grafschafter/traubenzuckersirup nachsteueren kann.
> 
> Das Perfide: Durch den Grafschafter mit seiner Süße und Rauchigkeit, sowie vor allem durch das ca. Pfund Glutamat schmeckt es garnicht mal so schlecht.
> 
> Ich musste natürlich abschmecken, und ehrlich gesagt mehr als einmal. und glib glub, bööörks, die Farben klingen auch toll. Hyazinthene Kreise verraten das Geheimnis der Wimpern- Mutter bist Du es? Ich habe den Erdnusskönig nicht entführt, ja aber ich weiss wer es war: Hört auf den purpurnen Nebel, der gekerbte Rand ohne..  Ich sehe...Ich SEHE...!



Ich bekomme Hunger...


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> #Supercharger
> 
> Mmmhh.. Das wird meine Würfel cremig überziehen und eine Duftspur bis nach Geesthacht ins Wasser bringen, flood conditions hin oder her.
> Anhang anzeigen 399136
> 
> 
> Grafschafter Goldsaft als zähe Basis, erhitzt, ein wenig gutes Quellwasser um einzwei Tassen Traubenzucker (Lößlichlichkeit!) Aufzunehmen. Das ist der Träger.
> Hier ist die Payload: 2/3glas Knoblauch granuliert; 2/3glas Curry. Mehr passt nicht rein. Zur Sicherheit noch eine Prise ein halbes Gläschen soviel wie ich da hatte Glutamat.
> 
> Ein bisschen ungesund durchblubbern lassen, und nun muss die teuflische Mischung abkühlen, damit ich ihre Konsistenz und lößlichlichkeit unter kaltem Wasser checken, und mit Grafschafter/traubenzuckersirup nachsteueren kann.
> 
> Das Perfide: Durch den Grafschafter mit seiner Süße und Rauchigkeit, sowie vor allem durch das ca. Pfund Glutamat schmeckt es garnicht mal so schlecht.
> 
> Ich musste natürlich abschmecken, und ehrlich gesagt mehr als einmal. und glib glub, bööörks, die Farben klingen auch toll. Hyazinthene Kreise verraten das Geheimnis der Wimpern- Mutter bist Du es? Ich habe den Erdnusskönig nicht entführt, ja aber ich weiss wer es war: Hört auf den purpurnen Nebel, der gekerbte Rand ohne..  Ich sehe...Ich SEHE...!


Da bin ich aber sowas von gespannt auf die Testergebnisse am Wasser!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Hunger...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

3 Uhr aufstehen, 4 Uhr in Uelzen am Bahnhof, 4.45 Uhr gestandet in Celle … dabei wollte ich um 10 Ihr in Stuttgart sein . Naja, wenigstens ist Zeit, über künftige Tackle-Sünden, nein natürlich Tackle-Freuden nachzudenken.
Minimax: Der güldene Döbel-Verführschleim sieht richtig lecker aus.


----------



## daci7

@Miniraculix

Interessanter Ansatz mit MSG im Übermaß für Dipps, hast du da schon Erfahrungen? Ich bin sehr auf Konsistenz und Löslichkeit gespannt!

Groetjes
David


----------



## daci7

Achja, als kleine Aufmunterung für alle sturmgeplagten, die heut nicht ans Wasser können, die Dinos unter uns und generell alle Tackleverrückte - hier ein kleiner Schmankerl:

Keine Ebay Auktionen verlinken, siehe Boardregeln. Mod

Groetjes
David


----------



## hester




----------



## dawurzelsepp

Racklinger 
Super Wohnlage würd ich sagen mit Blick auf den breiten Fluß. Immer schön wenn man vorher schauen kann wie ungefähr der Wasserstand und die Bedinungen sind. Mir geht es da genauso, ich schau vom Esszimmer bzw Kinderzimmer auf den Fluß und kann mich einstellen was ich mitnehmen muss. Zu Fuß oder Rad ist so alles schnell erreichbar.

Wuemmehunter 
Hoffentlich bist du nicht für länger gestrandet, der Sturm soll im Süden noch bis Abends anhalten.


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja, als kleine Aufmunterung für alle sturmgeplagten, die heut nicht ans Wasser können, die Dinos unter uns und generell alle Tackleverrückte - hier ein kleiner Schmankerl:
> 
> Keine Ebay Auktionen verlinken, siehe Boardregeln. Mod
> 
> Groetjes
> David


Was war es denn?


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> 3 Uhr aufstehen, 4 Uhr in Uelzen am Bahnhof, 4.45 Uhr gestandet in Celle … dabei wollte ich um 10 Ihr in Stuttgart sein . Naja, wenigstens ist Zeit, über künftige Tackle-Sünden, nein natürlich Tackle-Freuden nachzudenken.
> Minimax: Der güldene Döbel-Verführschleim sieht richtig lecker aus.


Hoffe Du hängst nicht zu lange fest! 
Stuttgart ist übrigens "nicht weit weg" von mir. So als kleine Eselsbrücke für das nächste Mal!  Espresso Zeit findet man fast immer.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

rustaweli: Das war eine als modernes Karpfenblei verkleidete prähistorische Pose. Sofortkaufen für 30 €.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> rustaweli: Das war eine als modernes Karpfenblei verkleidete prähistorische Pose. Sofortkaufen für 30 €.


Nein, kein Sofortkauf, sonder Auktion. Und das war das Problem.


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal sehen ob die noch da sind aber nicht böse sein wenn ich keine mehr hergeb
> Ich dachte mir das das zwei schöne Schleienruten sein könnten
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Kein Problem Frank, alles gut!


----------



## Racklinger

Benji- der Jugendangeler schrieb:


> Hi Boardies, hat zwar garnichts mit dem Tjema zutunund ich weiß nicht  ob ich die Frage hier stellen soll, aber ich wollte nächste Woche mal am Vereinsteich auf Karpfen und größere Friedfische angeln, habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps für mich die im Winter wichtig sind?
> Danki


Dein Grundfutter durchsieben, dass keine Partikel drinnen sind, dem Grundfutter auch gerne eine Portion Salz hinzufügen. In dem Zusammenhang kann ich dir auch guten Gewissens die Seite von Fantastic Fishing empfehlen (www.16er-haken.de). Da sind viele gute Erklärungen und Tipps.
Probier es an deinem Gewässer an den tieferen Stellen und fütter eher sparsam an. Ansonsten vieeeel Geduld, kann dir passieren, dass du keinen einzigen Biss bekommst.


----------



## Racklinger

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Racklinger
> Super Wohnlage würd ich sagen mit Blick auf den breiten Fluß. Immer schön wenn man vorher schauen kann wie ungefähr der Wasserstand und die Bedinungen sind. Mir geht es da genauso, ich schau vom Esszimmer bzw Kinderzimmer auf den Fluß und kann mich einstellen was ich mitnehmen muss. Zu Fuß oder Rad ist so alles schnell erreichbar.
> 
> Wuemmehunter
> Hoffentlich bist du nicht für länger gestrandet, der Sturm soll im Süden noch bis Abends anhalten.


Dass wichtigste ist, wie stark der Wind geht, der Wasserstand ändert sich nicht so stark bedingt durch die Staustufe.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> nun muss die teuflische Mischung abkühlen


Und Du bist dir sicher fürs einbringen solcher "Stoffe" keine Behördliche Genehmigung zu brauchen?
Wirkt bestimmt ähnlich wie Rotenone...


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> 3 Uhr aufstehen, 4 Uhr in Uelzen am Bahnhof, 4.45 Uhr gestandet in Celle … dabei wollte ich um 10 Ihr in Stuttgart sein .


Poor Devil..
Für deine Fahrt nach Stutengarten seh ich schwarz - die Bahn hat viele Strecken gesperrt.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Geht nix Mehr. Hocke seit drei Stunden in Celle. Wann es weiter geht, weiß ich nicht. Aber bevor ich mich aufrege, ist es mir lieber egal.


----------



## Tricast

Allen gestrandeten wünsche ich gute Nerven und eine baldige Erlösung aus diesem Trauma. Gute Lektüre kann da Wunder wirken, ich empfehle: KLEINE FLÜSSE - GROSSE FÄNGE von Stephan Keppler.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, kein Sofortkauf, sonder Auktion. Und das war das Problem.


Scusa mille!
Hab ich tatsächlich garnicht dran gedacht ...


----------



## hester

Gerade angekommen, ich bin sehr angetan. Leicht und doch sehr stabil und variabel, eine Superempfehlung.


----------



## Tricast

Der Stab sieht richtig gut aus und mit der Arretierung auch vielseitig einsetzbar.   
Drennan macht eben glücklich, und wenn es nur das Töchterchen ist. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Nur ganz kurz, weil Zeitdruck: ganz vielen Dank an Dich, skyduck , für die Erläuterung zur Swingtip-Fixierung mittels Teflonband. 
Das hatte ich gestern vergessen!


----------



## Breamhunter

Die gleiche Stange habe ich auch. Super Ding. 
Ich kann nur empfehlen, das Teil ab und zu nach unten stehender Anleitung zu bearbeiten. 
Nach ca. einem Jahr hatte ich Probleme mit der Mechanik. 
Habe den Stab zerlegt, gereinigt und ein bißchen Fett dran. 
Jetzt läufts wieder wie geschmiert (Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)


----------



## Niklas32

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal biste besser aufgestellt das passiert halt jeden mal
> Auf dem unteren Bild teilt sich dein Swim oder vereinen sich dort zwei Flüßchen?


Ja, dort hat sich der Fluss geteilt. Der eine Arm führt durch ein Wehr und der andere einfach drumherum.

Ich glaube aber die Strömung war tatsächlich ein recht großes Problem. Alles was ich an Futter eingebracht habe, wurde direkt weggespült. 

Ein paar Tulipbrocken und das LB sind übrig geblieben. Vielleicht versuche ich es die Tage mal an einem städtischem Flussarm. Dort habe ich auch schon einmal etwas von Döbelfängen gehört. Das ist viel näher und vor allem ruhiges Wasser


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich musste natürlich abschmecken, und ehrlich gesagt mehr als einmal. und glib glub, bööörks, die Farben klingen auch toll. Hyazinthene Kreise verraten das Geheimnis der Wimpern- Mutter bist Du es? Ich habe den Erdnusskönig nicht entführt, ja aber ich weiss wer es war: Hört auf den purpurnen Nebel, der gekerbte Rand ohne..  Ich sehe...Ich SEHE...!


Tolles Experiment - als Eigenttester ganz in der Tradition der alten Meister wahren Wissenschaftler ... 

ABER, du kochst mit Alutopf, das kann neben Geschmacksverfälschungen besonders in bitterlicher Art auch andere seltsame Verbindungen erzeugen, insbesondere bei scharfen hochaktiven Zutaten! 
Einige geschilderte Effekte lassen heftiges ahnen ...

Tu dir und den Fischlis den Gefallen und nehme einen Edelstahlpott!


----------



## Tricast

Edelstahlpott??? Nickelallergie? Wir haben zwar auch Edelstahlpötte im gebrauch aber ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist?
Was ist denn wirklich empfehlenswert und geht auch bei Induktion? Hat zwar nichts mit Angeltakle zu tun aber vielleicht doch mal eine ganz interessante Frage, besonders bei diesem Wetter.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ABER, du kochst mit Alutopf,


nö. ist glaub ich ein ganz normaler Billo Stahltopf der seit Jahren treue Dienste leistet.


----------



## Dace

hester

Viel Freude mit dem neuen Kescherstock, ist aus meiner Sicht wirklich gut. Ich schätze die stufenlose Einstellung sehr.

Ich hatte für das Trotting auf Döbel einige Zeit lang den "Stalker Telescopic" von Fox im Einsatz. Transportlänge war etwa 80 cm, 3-teilig, ausgezogen etwa 2 - Meter.

Die 2 - Meter waren dann doch öfters zu kurz. Was mich sehr überrascht hat ist, dass der Mechanismus zum Ausziehen nach kurzer Zeit defekt war: als ich einen gekescherten Fisch zu mir heranzog, macht es plop und ich hatte nur noch das untere Teil des dreiteiligen Kescherstabs in der Hand - ich konnte gerade noch den anderen Teil mit dem Fuss festsetzen!

Das Handteil oder eben das Mittelteil des Kescherstabs hatte sich in der Verbindung derart abgenutzt, dass ich das Mittelteil von oben quasi wieder einschieben konnte.

Seit dem bin ich etwas skeptisch bei Kescherstäben, die sich durch Auseinanderziehen arretieren.

Tight lines


----------



## hester

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Die gleiche Stange habe ich auch. Super Ding.
> Ich kann nur empfehlen, das Teil ab und zu nach unten stehender Anleitung zu bearbeiten.
> Nach ca. einem Jahr hatte ich Probleme mit der Mechanik.
> Habe den Stab zerlegt, gereinigt und ein bißchen Fett dran.
> Jetzt läufts wieder wie geschmiert (Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)
> Anhang anzeigen 399159


Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich beherzigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> nö. ist glaub ich ein ganz normaler Billo Stahltopf der seit Jahren treue Dienste leistet.


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, lieber Miniraculix!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wo ihr noch um die Kescher und Kescherstöcke kreist, und Low Budget sicher oft wichtig ist:

Von dem hatte ich mir ein paar gekauft, und handhabt sich ordentlich mit einem kleinem Kopf.
Zudem nicht aus Alu, sondern wie eine stabile GFK-Rute gebaut, damit einige Probleme weniger eingebaut.

Behr Teleskop-Kescherstange Artnr 3232003
2-fach teleskopierbar wie Teleskoprute, Fibreflex-Material bruchfest und biegsam
Länge 3,20m Gewicht 310g Transportlänge 115cm

jetzt ca. 11€,  also 1 teurer geworden.


----------



## Skott

hester schrieb:


> Gerade angekommen, ich bin sehr angetan. Leicht und doch sehr stabil und variabel, eine Superempfehlung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399149
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399150


Diesem Urteil kann ich mich uneingeschränkt anschließen...
Meiner ist auch gegen 10:30 Uhr heute per GLS hier gelandet und ich bin überglücklich bisher...
Man fühlt, dass dieser Stab in einer anderen Liga spielt als diese 20-30 € Dinger vom großen Fluss...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal mit ein in den Kreis der Maxima Chameleon - Freunde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399082


Damit hast du dich gleich noch mit dem sehr viel haltbareren Produkt in einen ganz anderen Kreis von Freunden eingereiht!


----------



## Mikesch

Tricast schrieb:


> Edelstahlpott???... und geht auch bei Induktion? ...


Wenn der Boden magnetisch ist, einfach beim Einkaufen einen Magneten an den Topfboden halten.
Hält => geeignet für Induktion
Fällt ab => ungeeignet für Induktion


----------



## Tokka

Wenn der Postmann 2 x klingelt… Herrlich! Freue mich schon auf die Tinca Saison…


----------



## Ti-it

Grad mal meine heute eingetroffenen Neuzugänge in Szene gesetzt.
Die Quiver Tips sind jeweils fest eingespleißt.











Edit: jetzt wird außer Köder nichts mehr gekauft  

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+

Ti-it schrieb:


> Edit: jetzt wird außer Köder nichts mehr gekauft


Frage für einen Freund: bis zu welchem Termin


----------



## Tokka

#SwingTips: Noch mal zurück zur Diskussion über das richtige Ausrichten von Swing Tips. Könnte man nicht eine Kontermutter benutzen um die Ausrichtung zu justieren? Oder geht das Gewinde der Tip nicht tief genug rein?


----------



## skyduck

Tokka schrieb:


> Wenn der Postmann 2 x klingelt… Herrlich! Freue mich schon auf die Tinca Saison…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399197


Das ist eine echt tolle Swingtip für größere Fische. Bei den Schleien wird sie aufblühen!!! Hast du Schieberollen drauf oder Schraubrollenhalter. Meine ist leider mit Schraubrolle. Kannst du mal ein Foto von der Abschlusskappe machen?


----------



## skyduck

Tokka schrieb:


> #SwingTips: Noch mal zurück zur Diskussion über das richtige Ausrichten von Swing Tips. Könnte man nicht eine Kontermutter benutzen um die Ausrichtung zu justieren? Oder geht das Gewinde der Tip nicht tief genug rein?


ja klar wird ja auch oft mitgeleifert. Leider findest du nirgendwo passende Muttern einzeln. Wenn ich mal welche in der Größe gefunden habe, passte das Gewinde nicht...


----------



## Ti-it

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Frage für einen Freund: bis zu welchem Termin


Eine alte ungarische Vollglasrute von HOKÉV ist noch unterwegs. Gut, dass die Freundin ungarische Vorfahren hat. Spielte mir blendend in die Karten 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+

Tokka schrieb:


> #SwingTips: Noch mal zurück zur Diskussion über das richtige Ausrichten von Swing Tips. Könnte man nicht eine Kontermutter benutzen um die Ausrichtung zu justieren? Oder geht das Gewinde der Tip nicht tief genug rein?


Wenn du sie einmal bis Anschlag eingeschraubt hast und dann ausgerichtet, paßt sie doch danach immer. Außer, du willst sie für mehrere Ruten verwenden. Aber da noch eine Kontermutter drauf setzen, könnte knapp mit den Gewindegängen werden.


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du sie einmal bis Anschlag eingeschraubt hast und dann ausgerichtet, paßt sie doch danach immer. Außer, du willst sie für mehrere Ruten verwenden. Aber da noch eine Kontermutter drauf setzen, könnte knapp mit den Gewindegängen werden.


na ja du kannst sie ja nur ausrichten wenn du eine bewegliche Schlauchverbindung hast. Bei Verbindungen mit Nylon oder Draht kannst du nur über die Schraubenstellung justieren.


----------



## Tokka

skyduck schrieb:


> na ja du kannst sie ja nur ausrichten wenn du eine bewegliche Schlauchverbindung hast. Bei Verbindungen mit Nylon oder Draht kannst du nur über die Schraubenstellung justieren.


Genau, und richtet ihr das nur mit Teflon aus oder gibt es noch eine elegantere Lösung?


----------



## skyduck

Tokka schrieb:


> Genau, und richtet ihr das nur mit Teflon aus oder gibt es noch eine elegantere Lösung?


Die die du dran hast brauchst du ja nur das Gummi an der Schraube drehen zum ausrichten. Hast du eine "fest verdrahtete"  wie auf dem Foto und keine passende Stellmutter dabei (wie auf dem Foto) , dann Teflonband oder wenn du hast Mini Unterlegscheiben oder was in der Art. Bessere Lösung habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## hester

Diese Stellschraube bewegt sich bei mir keinen Millimeter, bombenfest?


----------



## Tokka

skyduck schrieb:


> Die die du dran hast brauchst du ja nur das Gummi an der Schraube drehen zum ausrichten. Hast du eine "fest verdrahtete"  wie auf dem Foto und keine passende Stellmutter dabei (wie auf dem Foto) , dann Teflonband oder wenn du hast Mini Unterlegscheiben oder was in der Art. Bessere Lösung habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399208


ich habe auch noch welche aus Draht ohne Stellschraube. Deine Stellschraube ist ja eine Kontermutter, oder? Super, dann geht das auch so… Mal sehen, wo ich die her bekomme


----------



## Tricast

Vielleicht lässt sich das ja durch einen O-Ring lösen. Der lässt sich beim anziehen quetschen. Oder ein Stück dickeren Schlauch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Diese Stellschraube bewegt sich bei mir keinen Millimeter, bombenfest?



Edit: Habe sie noch nie benutzt, mit etwas Spray und knipex ging es aber...


----------



## Dace

# Schwingspitze ausrichten

Also ich würde die Schwinge modifizieren. Den "Schlauch", der auf dem Foto von Skyduck zu sehen, entfernen, dann so etwas wie in der Art eines Ventilgummischlauchs (ich weiß nicht ob es so etwas noch gibt) in der passenden Länge über die Schwinge ziehen und auf der anderen Seite nach dem Ausrichten der Spitze an der Rute kurz bis über die Rändelung ziehen.

Das mit der Kontermutter und Teflonband wäre mir zu unsicher für das Gewinde an der Schwinge und des Rutenspitzenrings.

Tight lines


----------



## hester

Mit Zange hatte ich schon versucht, dann geh ich nochmal damit dran, Danke.

Hier werden sie geholfen


----------



## rhinefisher

Ti-it schrieb:


> Grad mal meine heute eingetroffenen Neuzugänge in Szene gesetzt.


Die North Western lässt mich vor Gier zittern....


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> # Schwingspitze ausrichten
> 
> Also ich würde die Schwinge modifizieren. Den "Schlauch", der auf dem Foto von Skyduck zu sehen, entfernen, dann so etwas wie in der Art eines Ventilgummischlauchs (ich weiß nicht ob es so etwas noch gibt) in der passenden Länge über die Schwinge ziehen und auf der anderen Seite nach dem Ausrichten der Spitze an der Rute kurz bis über die Rändelung ziehen.
> 
> Das mit der Kontermutter und Teflonband wäre mir zu unsicher für das Gewinde an der Schwinge und des Rutenspitzenrings.
> 
> Tight lines


gerade dieser recht feste Nylonfaden (manche haben auch eine Art Metall Bowdenzug) macht ja die Charakteristik der Spitze aus. Die abgebildete ist halt recht unempfindlich bei wind und etwas strömungsreistent aber dennoch wesentlich sensibler als Winkelgummis. Ersetzt du das durch Ventilgummi (kriegt man bei ebay als Meterware) ist es wieder eine ganz normal Swingtip.


----------



## rustaweli

Hach, da geht das Herz auf. Sehr schöne Rütchen Tokka und Ti-it ! Tokka, von da woher ich vermute? Ja, das mit dem Tackle sage ich mir auch gerade Ti-it, habe mich aber schon wieder beim Stöbern ertappt. Aber jetzt muß "friedlich" erst einmal Schlus sein. Bis auf noch eine Geplante plus Rolle für die Shimano Ledger. 
Glückwunsch zu Euren Neuanschaffungen!


----------



## skyduck

Jede Verbindung hat ihre eigene Sensiblität und ihren eigenen Einsatzbereich:


----------



## rustaweli

skyduck schrieb:


> Jede Verbindung hat ihre eigene Sensiblität und ihren eigenen Einsatzbereich:
> Anhang anzeigen 399216


Woher bekommt man sowas?


----------



## skyduck

Schwarzes Winkelgummi = hart
Rotes winkelgummi = weich
gibt auch noch blaue Gummis (mittlere Stärke)

und dann z.B. noch sowas:





oder für Vertüdelungskünster Inline Selbstbau:


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man sowas?





			https://www.pmr-funkgeraete.de/Angelteile/Angelteile-Neuner:::2_17.html
		







						metalmicky1944 auf eBay
					

metalmicky1944 in eBay-Profilen folgen. Kaufen, Verkaufen und Sammeln auf eBay war noch nie so aufregend!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Mescalero

Welchen Vorteil hat das Swingsystem in der Praxis eigentlich gegenüber einfachen Feederspitzen?

Ich habe noch nie mit Swingtip gefischt und kann mir das auch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Sensibler als Zitterspitze geht doch kaum (dachte ich bisher jedenfalls)?

Andererseits kann ich kaum glauben, dass die Methode nur aus nostalgischen Gründen so populär ist. Bitte um Erleuchtung, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass hernach die unvermeidlich-logische Konsequenz inform eines Tacklewahnanfalls zuschlägt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil hat das Swingsystem in der Praxis eigentlich gegenüber einfachen Feederspitzen?
> 
> Ich habe noch nie mit Swingtip gefischt und kann mir das auch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Sensibler als Zitterspitze geht doch kaum (dachte ich bisher jedenfalls)?
> 
> Andererseits kann ich kaum glauben, dass die Methode nur aus nostalgischen Gründen so populär ist. Bitte um Erleuchtung, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass hernach die unvermeidlich-logische Konsequenz inform eines Tacklewahnanfalls zuschlägt.


Ich hab auch ne Rute mit ner Schwingspitze, unbenutzt, isch  trau mich nicht locker hängen zu lassen


----------



## rippi

Die Schwingspitze ist viel sensibler, vorsichtige Fische finden das viel besser, außerdem viel schlimmer mit zu werfen und es sieht daher viel professioneller aus, wodurch andere Leute beeindruckt sind. Daher eignet sie sich besonders für das Vereinshegefischen, da niemand irgendwelche Passanten beeindrucken will.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du die Schwingspitze so ausgerichtet hast, das sie ungefähr in der Mitte steht, kann man auch Bisse erkennen, bei denen der Fisch direkt auf dich zu schwimmt. Ungefähr wie so ein Fallbißanzeiger der Karpfenangler. Bei der Zitterspitze wäre dann die Schnur locker, aber die Spitze braucht sich nicht bewegen, je nach Schnurwinkel.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> recht unempfindlich bei wind und etwas strömungsreistent


Also ich löse derartige Anforderungen nicht über den "Gummi" sondern über eine Schwingspitze, die für solche Zwecke geeignet ist. Der Gummi ist nur eine Unterstützung in zweiter Linie.

Bei Wind setze ich eher auf eine Schwingspitze mit dünnerem Körper und leichtem Gewicht an der Spitze der Schwingspitze. Es gibt/gab auch "Loaded Swingtips" aus Holz/Kunststoff, die haben in der Spitze einen Messingkern. 

Die Schwingspitze wurde eher für Stillwasser konstruiert. Der Einsatz im leichten Fließgewässern kam erst später, war aber nicht so populär und wenig angewandt. Auch hier würde ich auf eine Spitze mit dem verschiebbaren Gewicht tendieren.

Ich hatte dieses Foto hier schon mal gepostet, da sind verschieden Spitzen aufgezeigt:






Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Wie die Vorredner schon sagten:

*Vorteile:*

Wenn sie ans Wasser abgestimmt ist, ist es die absolut sensibelste Bissanzeige (für das Grundangeln)

Man sieht sehr schön den Bissverlauf und kann viel genauer anschlagen

Optisch kann man feine Zuppler viel besser erkennen

und es ist einfach eine alte, nostalgische und absolut geile Methode mit der ich groß geworden bin .

gfischt wird hauptsächlich nur mit sehr leichten Bombs und gefüttert mit der Schleuder

Ideal für Stillgewässer

*Nachteile:*

ist nicht für große Weiten geeignet

windempfindlich

wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, ist es sehr tüddelanfällig aber das hat man eigentlich schnell raus

Man liebt es oder man hasst es - die Swingtip kann eine Feederrute nicht ersetzen, was die Universialität und Einsatzbereiche betrifft aber toll ergänzen. Wer  das feine Fischen mit der Winklepicker auf Rotaugen liebt wird die Swingtip auch lieben.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Wenn sie ans Wasser abgestimmt ist die absolut sensibelste Bissanzeiger


Verzeih mir bitte, wenn ich das als Freund der Pose anders sehe...
Ich habs bestimmt 40 Jahre versucht, und die Bißanzeige ist beim Grundangeln auch wirklich fantastisch, aber ich werde damit nicht warm.
Allein die Werferei nevt mich dermaßen....


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die North Western lässt mich vor Gier zittern....


Ich Zitter auch, ist schon ein richtiger Schüttelfrost. Schade das es die Firma nicht mehr gibt. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## yukonjack

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Verzeih mir bitte, wenn ich das als Freund der Pose anders sehe...
> Ich habs bestimmt 40 Jahre versucht, und die Bißanzeige ist beim Grundangeln auch wirklich fantastisch, aber ich werde damit nicht warm.
> Allein die Werferei nevt mich dermaßen....


Ein Bekannter angelt seit zig Jahren auf Aal *nur* mir der Schwingspitze und zwar sehr erfolgreich. Wenn das Gewässer es hergibt ich auch (nicht so erfolgreich).


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Verzeih mir bitte, wenn ich das als Freund der Pose anders sehe...
> Ich habs bestimmt 40 Jahre versucht, und die Bißanzeige ist beim Grundangeln auch wirklich fantastisch, aber ich werde damit nicht warm.
> Allein die Werferei nevt mich dermaßen....


Ich hatte am Anfang auch immer Tüddelei aber seitdem ich mir darüber keinen Kopp mehr mache und einfach über Kopf durchziehe gibt es keine Probleme mehr. Und die ganz Vorsichtigen können ja mit dem Finger an der Spulenkante leicht die Schnur bremsen und so auf Spannung halten.
Wegen Finger an der Spulenkante: Vor Jahren war ich mal nah am Kauf einer DAM-Rolle und beim begrabbeln an ner Rute konnte ich den Zeigefinger nicht auf den Spulenrand legen. Der Rollenfuß war zu lang. Seitdem hatte ich keine DAM-Rolle mehr in der Hand. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

#SwingTip

Etwas geschichtliches dazu:

Es gibt im englischen Beschreibungen einer Art Schwingspitze schon im 18. Jahrhundert. 

Perfektioniert hat sie ein gewisser Jack Clayton Ende der 50-ziger Jahre. 

So richtig populär wurde sie dann durch Fred Foster, der mit der Schwingspitze Wettbewerbe gewann. Foster hat auch ein Buch geschrieben: „Swing Tipping“.






Tight lines


----------



## kuttenkarl

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter angelt seit zig Jahren auf Aal *nur* mir der Schwingspitze und zwar sehr erfolgreich.


Hallo,
genau dafür habe ich mir gerade einen Spitzenring mit Knicklichthalter bestellt. Werde aus einem 3mm Glasfaserstab, Nylon von einer Stricknadel, Schrumpfschlauch und dem Spitzenring mir eine Schwinge bauen. Mal sehen ob ich passendes Kupfer- oder Messingrohr finde, dann bekommt sie auch ein verschiebbares Gewicht.

Gruß Gerd

Ps.: Teile fürs Angeln selbermachen


----------



## yukonjack

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> genau dafür habe ich mir gerade einen* Spitzenring mit Knicklichthalter* bestellt. Werde aus einem 3mm Glasfaserstab, Nylon von einer Stricknadel, Schrumpfschlauch und dem Spitzenring mir eine Schwinge bauen. Mal sehen ob ich passendes Kupfer- oder Messingrohr finde, dann bekommt sie auch ein verschiebbares Gewicht.
> 
> Gruß Gerd
> 
> Ps.: Teile fürs Angeln selbermachen


Ich hab mir die Schwingen auch immer selbst gebaut, das Knicklicht aber an die Schwinge (unteres Drittel)


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil hat das Swingsystem in der Praxis eigentlich gegenüber einfachen Feederspitzen?
> 
> Ich habe noch nie mit Swingtip gefischt und kann mir das auch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Sensibler als Zitterspitze geht doch kaum (dachte ich bisher jedenfalls)?
> 
> Andererseits kann ich kaum glauben, dass die Methode nur aus nostalgischen Gründen so populär ist. Bitte um Erleuchtung, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass hernach die unvermeidlich-logische Konsequenz inform eines Tacklewahnanfalls zuschlägt.


Hier ein altes Wort von Andal an anderer Stelle:

*Angeln mit der Schwingspitze*

Ihre Geburt war reiner Zufall und sie hatte nie eine sehr große Verbreitung. Gemeint ist die Schwingspitze! In den frühen 50ern des vergangenen Jahrhunderts wollte ein findiger Engländer die Bissanzeige an den seinerzeit doch recht bockigen Grundruten verbessern. Er griff also zu einem Stück Fischbein, Glasfasermaterial war noch nicht so bekannt und verbreitet und befestigte es zusätzlich an seiner Rutenspitze. Dann begann er das Fischbein zu schaben, denn er wollte eine möglichst feine Bissanzeige haben. Dem Manne schwebte das vor, was man heute eine Zitterspitze nennt. Indess, er schabte zu viel und das Fischbein knickte ihm beim ersten Probefischen knapp oberhalb der Befestigung ab. Ziemlich lose schlackerte es von seiner Rute und weil er nun schon mal am Wasser war fischte er auch damit. Siehe da, die Bissanzeige war so fein, wie er es sich nicht zu erträumen gewagt hatte. Die Swingtip war geboren!

Seit jenen Tagen hat sich bei den Angelruten und den Materialien, aus denen man sie baut enorm viel getan. Die Schwinge aber hat sich nur sehr wenig verändert.

Noch heute wird sie am Spitzenring befestigt und sie baumelt herab, als sei die Rute gebrochen. Vielleicht ein Grund dafür, warum sie sich nie so richtig durchsetzen konnte. Da halfen auch die guten Ratschläge des legendären Rudolf Sack nichts, der sie in den höchsten Tönen lobte.
*Warum nun mit der Schwingspitze fischen?*

Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Situationen, wo man ganz einfach mit der üblichen Posenmontage keine ausreichend feine Form des Angelns mehr darstellen kann. Sei es nun der Wind, Nebel, Dunkelheit, die Entfernung, oder der Wunsch, mit einem kleinen Futterkorb auf Grund zu fischen, man muss nicht auf eine ultrafeine Bissanzeige verzichten. Zwar könnte man auch zur Zitterspitze greifen, aber die ist auch noch um einiges gröber, als eben die Schwinge!

Ganz klassisch ist ihr Einsatz beim Fischen auf die meist sehr scheuen und sensiblen Schleien. Es gibt keine andere Grundangelmethode, die ihr hier auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen könnte! Selbst das noch so zögerliche Nuckeln der Tinca überträgt sie deutlich an den Angler, teilweise besser, als es eine Pose vermag.

*Wie sieht sie aus, die ideale Schwingspitzrute?*

Entgegen der früheren Art nimmt man heute Ruten mit einem straffen Rückgrad und einer semiparbolischen Aktion. Damit lässt sich einfach besser der Anhieb durchbringen und auch der Drill größerer Beute ist kein Problem mehr. Die Ruten messen so zwischen 270 cm und 360 cm, wobei diese Länge wirklich die oberste Grenze darstellen sollte. Ideal sind nach meiner Meinung 300 cm. Die Spitze ist nicht zu weit vom Auflagepunkt am Rutenhalter entfernt, sie hängt nicht durch und Wind und Wellen können kaum Schwingungen auf sie übertragen, was letztendlich die objektive Anzeige der Spitze beeinträchtigen würde. Die Testkurven dieser Ruten betragen rund 1.50 lbs., was einem Wurfgewicht an die 50 gr. entspricht. Also ideal für leichtere Grundblei- und Futterkorbmontagen.

Das A&O ist aber der besondere Spitzenring, der all diesen Ruten zu Eigen ist. Er hat in der Verlängerung der Tube ein feines Gewindestück, in welches ein kleiner Zapfen eingeschraubt wird. Auf diesen Zapfen schiebt man nun das Stück Gummischlauch, welches die flexible Verbindung zur Schwinge herstellt. Das ist reine Bissanzeige und hat mit den aktiven Eigenschaften der Rute nicht das Geringste zu tun! Diese Gewindeendringe sind auch einzeln erhältlich, wodurch sich ohne besonderen Aufwand jede geeignete Angelrute zur Schwingspitzrute umbauen lässt, ohne das sie für den eigentlichen Verwendungszweck verloren wäre. Eine sehr kostengünstige Variante, die mit höchstens 6,- € zu Buche schlägt.

*Die verschiedenen Schwingspitzen*

Je nach Bedingung fischt man unterschiedliche Spitzen. Es gibt sie kurz, lang, schwer, leicht, mit verschiebbaren Zusatzgewichten, mit Knicklichthalterung, oder mit einem halbfesten Winkelgummi für den Einsatz in mäßig strömenden Flüssen. Grundsätzlich gilt hier, wie beim Posenfischen, so fein wie möglich und so schwer, wie nötig. Je kürzer und schwerer die Swingtip ist, desto unsensibler ist die Bissanzeige. Dadurch wird sie aber auch weniger durch den Wind, oder die Strömung beeinträchtigt.

Normalerweise greift man zu den käuflich erwerbbaren Spitzen aus Glasfaser. Sie werden fix und fertig mit Gummi und dem Gewindezapfen angeboten. Die beiden Schnurführungsringe sind dabei meist aus einfachem Draht geformt. Das hat nichts zu bedeuten, dienen sie doch nur der einfachsten Führung der Schnur. Dem geneigten Bastler steht hier natürlich Tür und Tor offen, sich seine Spitzen individuell herzustellen und sie somit den speziellen Bedingungen anzupassen.

*Die passenden Montagen*

Entsprechend der Feinheit der Anzeige, greift man selbstverständlich auch zu den dazu passenden feinen Montagen. Grobes Zeug, wie Sargbleie, oder Durchlaufröhrchen haben hier absolut rein gar nichts zu suchen! Mit zwei wirklich einfachst zu erstellenden Montagen ist man mehr als gut bedient.

*Das feste Paternoster*
Diese Montage empfiehlt sich für extrem scheue Fische, für sehr feines Angeln und besonders im Winter auf sehr zaghaft beissende Fische. Man kommt mit einem Minimum an Material aus.

Zuerst bindet man in das Ende der Hauptschnur eine große Schlaufe. Sie sollte in fertigem Zustand und gestreckt etwa 30 bis 45 cm messen, wobei oben aus dem Schlaufenknoten etwa ein 25 cm langes Stück Schnur ragen sollte, welches dann als Bleiseitenarm fungiert. Nun schneidet man die Schlaufe knapp unterhalb des Knotens auf, so dass das Hakenvorfach entsteht, an welches man direkt den Haken bindet. An den Bleiseitenarm klemmt man nun so viele Bleischrote, dass man gerade eben den Angelplatz erreichen kann. Fertig ist das klassische Straight Paternoster.

*Die Schlaufenmontage*
Sie eignet sich vor allem bei größeren Wurfgewichten und dem Fischen mit Futterkörbchen. Durch ihre besondere Funktionsweise stellt sie alle Bisse durch ein Ausschlagen der Spitze nach vorne dar. Das macht sie auch für Einsteiger in das Metier besonders geeignet.

*Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?

Der Wurf*

Am Anfang wird sicher jeder mit diesem wackeligen Etwas, das plötzlich von der Rutenspitze baumelt so seine Probleme haben. Ganz besonders die Angler, die sich beim Spinnfischen einen sehr ruckartigen und kraftvollen Wurfstil angeeignet haben! Wer mit der Swingtip wirft, wie mit einem Blinker, der wird nur sehr wenig Freude erfahren.

Nur mit sauber gezogenen und sehr gefühlvoll beschleunigten Würfen kann man das Pendeln der Spitze in den Griff bekommen, so dass sich die Spitze nicht überschlägt und womöglich die Schnur verwickelt. Das führt dann entweder zu Beschädigungen, oder gar zu Totalverlusten.

*Die Ablage der Rute*

Hier benötigen wir zwei ordentliche Erdspieße mit einer Feeder-, oder „V“-Ablage vorne und einer „U“-Ablage hinten. Andere Rutenhalter sind leider gänzlich ungeeignet. Diese zwei Spieße platzieren wir nun so, dass der Griff der Rute sehr nahe zu unserem Sitzplatz zeigt, so dass man ohne Verrenkungen aus dem Sitzen heraus anschlagen kann. Die Rute zeigt dabei in gerader Richtung zum Köder und sie neigt sich so zum Wasser, dass bei ruhigem Wetter die Spitze gerade eben über dem Wasser schwebt. Bei windigen Bedingungen darf sie ruhig auch ein paar Zentimeter ins Wasser reichen. Damit eliminiert man das Geschaukel durch den Wind.
Nach dem Auswurf der Montage legt man die Rute ab und spannt die Schnur etwas, die nun nach und nach versinken wird. Diesen Vorgang kann man merklich beschleunigen, wenn man die Schnur vor dem Angeln entfettet. Dazu genügt es, sie einmal auszuwerfen und durch einen mit etwas Spülmittel getränkten feuchten Lappen wieder aufzuspulen.

Nun geht es ans Einstellen der Spitze für eine optimale Bissanzeige.

Beim Straight Paternoster können sich die Bisse entweder als sogenannte Fluchtbisse (Fisch zieht vom Angler weg), oder Fallbisse (Fisch schwimmt auf den Angler zu) darstellen. Deshalb ist die Spannung der Schnur so zu wählen, dass die Spitze sowohl nach vorne ausschlagen, als auch nach hinten zurückfallen kann.

Bei der Schlaufenmontage entfällt dies. Hier wird sich, egal in welche Richtung der Fisch zieht, der Biss immer als ein Ausschlagen der Swingtip bemerkbar machen. Wieder ein Argument mehr diese Montage dem Anfänger in Sachen Schwingspitzanglen zu empfehlen. Kombiniert er das mit einer relativ langen und schweren Spitze, hat er zwar nicht die allerfeinste Indikation, aber er tut sich entschieden am leichtesten!

*Der Anhieb*

Üblicherweise parriert man einen Biss beim Angeln mit einem entschlossenen Nachobenziehen der Rute. Das ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch, aber gerade beim Swingtipping gibt es eine bessere Alternative, die sich auch beim Wagglerfischen, oder der Fischerei mit der Feederrute sehr bewährt.

Bei diesen Methoden befindet sich beinahe die ganze Schnur unter Wasser. Schlägt man nun senkrecht nach oben an, so wird ein Großteil der Energie des Anhiebes in der Reibung des dabei entstehenden Schnurbauches im Wasser verpuffen. Bei entsprechenden Wurfweiten kommt so kaum noch Power am Haken an und die Quote der Fehlbisse nimmt sehr stark zu. Schlägt man dagegen waagerecht zur Seite und nach Hinten an, so entsteht dieser Schnurbogen erst gar nicht, folglich geht die Kraft viel direkter auf die Hakenspitze über, die so sicherer im Maul der hoffentlich ansehnlichen Beute greift.

*Wieso also nicht mit der Schwingspitze angeln?*

Dazu fällt mir beim besten Willen keine plausible Antwort ein!
Sei es nun beim spätherbstlichen Ansitz auf prachtvolle Rotaugen, die weit draussen am Fuss der Scharkante ihr Winterlager bezogen haben, oder auf die heimlichen Schleien und Karauschen, die wahre Ewigkeiten am Köder nuckeln und beim geringsten Widerstand loslassen. Die Schwinge bietet eine feine und trotzdem einfach Bissanzeige. Weite Würfe, bei denen man die Pose kaum mehr sieht, oder eine gemeine Oberflächendrift lassen sie eiskalt. Selbst beim Aalfischen kann man sie, die entsprechend stabile Version der Ausrüstung vorausgesetzt, blendend verwenden. Gerade im aufkommenden Frühjahr, wenn die Schlängler noch sehr zart und mißtrauisch zu Werke gehen. Selbst ihre zartesten Bisse lassen sich rasch anschlagen und man vermeidet nebenbei das tiefe Schlucken! Ein kleines Knicklicht, mit Tesafilm macht sie absolut nachttauglich. Das ist um Längen billiger, als ein elektronischer Bissanzeiger, feinfühliger als das übliche Ü-Ei und viel nervenschonender, als die ständige Bimmelei der antiquierten Aalglöckchen!

Ein Tipp zum Schluss für sparsame und unentschlossene Zunftbrüder

Wer nun keine extra Schwingspitzenrute für einen Versuch anschaffen will, oder kann, wer keine Rute umbauen möchte, aber eine Feederrute in seinem Beritt hat, dem kann geholfen werden!

Bei jeder Feederrute ist wenigstens eine Wechselspitze dabei, die man nie benutzt. Meistens ist das die härteste davon.

Die steckt man nun in den Blank ein und markiert sich eine Stelle gut 5 cm oberhalb der Steckverbindung. Die Spitze wieder abziehen und genau an dieser Stelle mit einer feinen Metallsäge durchschneiden. Nun nur noch die beiden Teile mit einem flexiblen Siliconschlauch wieder so verbinden, dass eine gut bewegliche Verbindung ensteht und sich die Ringe in einer Flucht befinden. Fertig ist die Schwingspitze für die Feederrute!

Wer nun seine Spitzen nicht zersäbeln möchte, der findet garantiert im Angelladen seines Vertrauens eine passende Ersatzspitze. Die ganz bocksteifen Steckerl dürften auch für ganz kleines Geld zu haben sein, da sie ja eh keiner haben möchte. Wenn sie nicht ganz passen sollten, mit etwas Schmirgepapier kann auch hier die richtige Passung erzielen.


*Zum Schluss vom Schluss*

Probiert es einfach bei nächster Gelegenheit einmal aus und ihr werdet auch feststellen, dass dieser supersensible Bissanzeiger völlig zu Unrecht verkannt wird. Die schönen Fänge werden auch Euch die dummen Sprüche der Unwissenden vergessen machen. „Mutti kuck mal, der fischt ja mit einer zerbrochenen Angel!“ 

Zitat Ende 

Auf zugehörige Bilder habe ich verzichtet, sind eigentlich mit in Andal`s Text dabei. 
Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## yukonjack

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Schwingen auch immer selbst gebaut, das Knicklicht aber an die Schwinge (unteres Drittel)


Ah, verstehe jetzt, du willst den Spitzenring an die Schwinge bauen, alles klar


----------



## geomas

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> genau dafür habe ich mir gerade einen Spitzenring mit Knicklichthalter bestellt. Werde aus einem 3mm Glasfaserstab, Nylon von einer Stricknadel, Schrumpfschlauch und dem Spitzenring mir eine Schwinge bauen. Mal sehen ob ich passendes Kupfer- oder Messingrohr finde, dann bekommt sie auch ein verschiebbares Gewicht.
> 
> Gruß Gerd
> 
> Ps.: Teile fürs Angeln selbermachen



Ich habe hier so ein paar _Permanent-Glühwürmchen_ von Peter Drennan, _Isotopische Knickis_ oder _Betawasauchimmer_*. Da habe ich überlegt, ob ich die oder andere _Betadingens_ per durchsichtigem Schrumpfschlauch an ne Swing- oder auch Quivertip montiere. Ich bin ja bastlerisch sehr unbegabt, aber das scheint mir ne Möglichkeit zu sein.



*) diese Dinger kann man ja problemlos beschaffen, man muß sie ja nicht namentlich benennen


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Legermaster, lieber Tokka ! Ich bin mir sicher, daß Du mit der Rute ne Menge Freude haben wirst.
Die Premier-Swingtips finde ich gut - sie sind günstig und mit einer Auswahl von 12in ohne und 10in mit Beschwerung kann man viele Situationen abdecken.


----------



## geomas

Wow, sehr schnieke Quivertipruten hast Du da an Land gezogen, Ti-it ! Glückwunsch!!


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> gerade dieser recht feste Nylonfaden (manche haben auch eine Art Metall Bowdenzug) macht ja die Charakteristik der Spitze aus. Die abgebildete ist halt recht unempfindlich bei wind und etwas strömungsreistent aber dennoch wesentlich sensibler als Winkelgummis. Ersetzt du das durch Ventilgummi (kriegt man bei ebay als Meterware) ist es wieder eine ganz normal Swingtip.


Ja, genau - und die klassische Variante mit Nylondraht/Bowdenzugkabel scheint mir nochmals deutlich Tüdel-unanfälliger zu sein als die bekannte „Gummi-Ausführung”. Fred Foster erwähnt die Nylondraht-Schwinge auch in dem Büchlein, so ich mich recht erinnere.

Nachtrag: ja, den Nylondraht-Schwingen widmete Fred Foster mehrere Seiten. Er empfiehlt übrigens den rückwärtigen Ring der Schwinge so dicht wie möglich am „Nylondraht” anzubringen und nicht weiter vorne, also nicht auf halber Länge, wie man es hier und da sieht.


----------



## Dace

geomas


geomas schrieb:


> Da habe ich überlegt, ob ich die oder andere _Betadingens_ per durchsichtigem Schrumpfschlauch an ne Swing



Das geht gut. Ich habe mir eine umgebaut. Entsprechend durchgetrennt, Betadingens in durchsichtiges Röhrchen und mit Schrumpfschlauch verbunden.


----------



## Hecht100+

Normal hatte ich Drennan Red Maggot Haken Größe 16 mit 0,14 mm Schnur gebunden im Einsatz, aber leider mußte mein Ortshändler ja seinen Laden schließen. Heute dann im Gartenmarkt was anderes gefunden, Westline. Ist zwar in meinen Augen irgendwie ein Supermarkt-Günstig-Produkt, aber ich habe mal drei Briefchen zum Probieren mitgenommen, da auch noch gleichzeitig wegen Sortimentsumstellung vergünstigt war. Sehr interessant war auch, das es 16er, 18er und auch 20er gab. Der Größe 20 ist an 0,10 mm Mono gebunden. Wenn getestet, dann mehr davon.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Drennan in Rot, Westline in Blau.

Und das Beste, ich habe es geschafft, nur mit den drei Hakenbriefchen den Markt zu verlassen, plus dem Sack Hühnerfutter ( nicht zum Anfüttern der Fische ), aber der zählt nicht.


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> 3 Uhr aufstehen, 4 Uhr in Uelzen am Bahnhof, 4.45 Uhr gestandet in Celle … dabei wollte ich um 10 Ihr in Stuttgart sein . Naja, wenigstens ist Zeit, über künftige Tackle-Sünden, nein natürlich Tackle-Freuden nachzudenken



Na da wünsch ich dir das du den Tag einigermaßen gut überstanden hast



hester schrieb:


> Gerade angekommen, ich bin sehr angetan. Leicht und doch sehr stabil und variabel, eine Superempfehlung.



Sehr schöne Kescherstange, wie geschrieben Drennan macht glücklich

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche ich hatte vor Jahren einen Kescher mit Alubügel der Kescherstiel Katastrophe, beim Spinnfischen an der Elbe hatte ich dann einen Bootshaken gefunden, den habe ich dann mit dem Kescherkopf verheiratet, ein Träumchen
nur habe ich den vor 3 Jahren als letztes am Platz liegen lassen wegen Gerödel zum Auto und wie ich ihn holen wollte
einfach weg, Keiner zu sehen und mein Träumchen Geschichte.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ein paar Tulipbrocken und das LB sind übrig geblieben. Vielleicht versuche ich es die Tage mal an einem städtischem Flussarm. Dort habe ich auch schon einmal etwas von Döbelfängen gehört. Das ist viel näher und vor allem ruhiges Wasser



Dann mal Petri Heil für den nächsten Trip



Tokka schrieb:


> Wenn der Postmann 2 x klingelt… Herrlich! Freue mich schon auf die Tinca Saison…



Hhmm 



Ti-it schrieb:


> Edit: jetzt wird außer Köder nichts mehr gekauft



Ahh  welch frommer Wunsch 
dir ist schon klar das hier im Ükel der Tackleaffe wütet



Ti-it schrieb:


> Eine alte ungarische Vollglasrute von HOKÉV ist noch unterwegs. Gut, dass die Freundin ungarische Vorfahren hat. Spielte mir blendend in die Karten



Haha  



skyduck schrieb:


> Edit: Habe sie noch nie benutzt, mit etwas Spray und knipex ging es aber..



Öl wirkt Wunder  



Dace schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Schwinge modifizieren. Den "Schlauch", der auf dem Foto von Skyduck zu sehen, entfernen, dann so etwas wie in der Art eines Ventilgummischlauchs (ich weiß nicht ob es so etwas noch gibt) in der passenden Länge über die Schwinge ziehen und auf der anderen Seite nach dem Ausrichten der Spitze an der Rute kurz bis über die Rändelung ziehen.



So würd ich es auch machen aber bedenke wenn Jungangler Ventilgummischlauch lesen dann passiert das 
ich habe auch schon Posengummi (auch als Meterware erhältlich) verwendet das funzt auch.
Apprpo Ventilgummi den hab ich als Jungangler als Posenstopper verwendet.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber jetzt muß "friedlich" erst einmal Schlus sein. Bis auf noch eine Geplante plus Rolle für die Shimano Ledger.



Mal sehen was der Tackleaffe dir da noch so ins Ohr flüstert  



Dace schrieb:


> Ich hatte dieses Foto hier schon mal gepostet, da sind verschieden Spitzen aufgezeigt:



Die drei mittleren wären meine erste Wahl  



Dace schrieb:


> Das geht gut. Ich habe mir eine umgebaut. Entsprechend durchgetrennt, Betadingens in durchsichtiges Röhrchen und mit Schrumpfschlauch verbunden.



Das ist auch eine sehr gute/schöne Lösung 
Also steht bei mir auch noch Bastelarbeit an, die Liste wird länger und länger



Gruß Frank


Ps. Momentan zwickt mich der Tackleaffe auch, mal sehen wie lange ich noch standhalten kann...


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Gruß Frank
> 
> Ps. Momentan zwickt mich der Tackleaffe auch, mal sehen wie lange ich noch standhalten kann...


Hast du denn die Cormorane aus den E-Kleinanzeigen geordert...?


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, Glückwunsch auch den Ükeln mit Kescherstab-Neuzugängen. Ich hatte mich für den schweren Gardner und gegen den zierlicheren Twistlock entschieden, weil ich die Empfindlichkeit des Drennan'schen Mechanismus fürchtete. Ist wohl aber in der Praxis nicht so schlimm ;-=


----------



## Astacus74

Skott schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Cormorane aus den E-Kleinanzeigen geordert...?



Läuft   das meine ich ja



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, Glückwunsch auch den Ükeln mit Kescherstab-Neuzugängen. Ich hatte mich für den schweren Gardner und gegen den zierlicheren Twistlock entschieden, weil ich die Empfindlichkeit des Drennan'schen Mechanismus fürchtete. Ist wohl aber in der Praxis nicht so schlimm ;-=


Was? Du hast dich geweigert etwas zu kaufen was Töchterchen glücklich macht? Aber der Kescherstab sieht schon gut aus. Nur wundert mich, ich konnte den im Netz nicht finden, nur Drennan Specialista Süper Twist Lock.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock

Heinz


----------



## geomas

Bei den Red-Maggot-Haken muß ich immer an die bewundernswerte Ködervielfalt im UK denken. 
Rote Maden sah ich neulich in kleinen Mengen (50gr-Dose) hier in D angeboten. Weiß jemand, ob es Regularien-konforme Rote Maden auch in größeren Packungen gibt in D?


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Was? Du hast dich geweigert etwas zu kaufen was Töchterchen glücklich macht? Aber der Kescherstab sieht schon gut aus. Nur wundert mich, ich konnte den im Netz nicht finden, nur Drennan Specialista Süper Twist Lock.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
> 
> Heinz


Lieber Heinz,
Peters Töchterchen habe ich wohl schon ziemlich oft glücklich gemacht ;-=  Ich wundere mich selbst.
Eine kürzliche Zählung ergab, daß Ruten aus diesem Hause quantitativ (und teilweise auch qualitativ) meinen Rutenwald dominieren.
Aber andere Firmen sind auch gut vertreten, zum Beispiel jene, an deren Namen Du Dich orientiertest.


----------



## hester

Tricast schrieb:


> Was? Du hast dich geweigert etwas zu kaufen was Töchterchen glücklich macht? Aber der Kescherstab sieht schon gut aus. Nur wundert mich, ich konnte den im Netz nicht finden, nur Drennan Specialista Süper Twist Lock.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
> 
> Heinz


Schau mal im Baitstore, Twistlock. Ich weiß nicht ob man verlinken darf??


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Schau mal im Baitstore, Twistlock. Ich weiß nicht ob man verlinken darf??


Mich dünkt, daß Heinz uns einen Süper Bären aufbinden wollte...


----------



## Tricast

Glaube ich nicht. Da spielt wohl das Futtermittelgesetz mit rein. Kleinere Mengen tauchen mal öfter auf. Hatte früher einen kleinen roten Lippenstift in der Kiepe (Kussecht natürlich) um eine Made stilvoll den Fischen anbieten zu können (Der Hinweis kam übrigens von Susannes Vater).    
Rote Haken haben wir früher für die Mückenlarven genommen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> und mein Träumchen Geschichte.


Aber das muss doch nich so enden...
Der ist gut:








						Bootshaken mit Gummikopf extrem stabil extrem lang
					

Bootshaken aus eloxiertem, unbeschichtetem Aluminium mit bis zu 3,85 m länge. Der Haken wurde aus rutschsicherem Zweikomponenten-Technopolymer hergestellt. Durch eine schnelle, einfache Drehung rastet der Bootshaken an jedem Punkt sicher...




					www.compass24.de


----------



## Dace

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schlägt man dagegen waagerecht zur Seite und nach Hinten an, so entsteht dieser Schnurbogen erst gar nicht, folglich geht die Kraft viel direkter auf die Hakenspitze übe



Das bedingt aber schon eine entsprechenden Ablage, die den seitlichen Anhieb begünstigt. Wenn die Ablage vom Angler aus geradeaus ist, sehe ich die Spitze erstens nicht gut und der Anschlage geht gerade nach oben. Leider ein Fehler, der immer wieder gemacht wird.







Tight lines


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Bei den Red-Maggot-Haken muß ich immer an die bewundernswerte Ködervielfalt im UK denken.
> Rote Maden sah ich neulich in kleinen Mengen (50gr-Dose) hier in D angeboten. Weiß jemand, ob es Regularien-konforme Rote Maden auch in größeren Packungen gibt in D?


Also ich kann die hier bei meinem Dealer zu den gleichen Konditionen und in den gleichen Mengen wie weiße kaufen. Und  nutze das auch regelmäßig.

#swinging_ükel
... ich  bin ja schon ein wenig heiß geworden, habe aber in meinem Leben noch nicht mit der Swingtip gefischt....
Ich denke ich frage die Richtigen - sollte ich ein Pärchen Darrent Valley Specialist in 0,75lbs umbauen? 





Oder doch lieber die 1,25lbs Variante? 
Frage für einen Freund.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Mich dünkt, daß Heinz uns einen Süper Bären aufbinden wollte...


Mein lieber Freund Geomas, nichts liegt mir ferner als Dir einen Bären aufzubinden!!!!!!

Überall wo ich geschaut habe wurde nur der Drennan *Super* Specialist TwistLock angeboten, auch beim Kai!
Das Bild von hester zeigt aber einen Drennan Specialist TwistLock!

Also entschuldigt Euch und schwört abbitte.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## kyonthinh

Nach einem Monate mit 0 Fisch, ich war am Valentinstag angeln gegangen und habe in eine Stunde 4kg von Brasse mit einer Stipprute gefangen. Ich denke für einen City Angler wie ich, eine Stipprute und eine fertige Montage reichen und sind gut genug...


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Da spielt wohl das Futtermittelgesetz mit rein. Kleinere Mengen tauchen mal öfter auf. Hatte früher einen kleinen roten Lippenstift in der Kiepe (Kussecht natürlich) um eine Made stilvoll den Fischen anbieten zu können (Der Hinweis kam übrigens von Susannes Vater).
> Rote Haken haben wir früher für die Mückenlarven genommen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Danke, mit Lippenstift in der Tasche wird man mich wohl nicht in freier Wildbahn antreffen.
Und für die Angelei mit Mückenlarven bräuchte ich ne neue Brille.

daci7 - ahh, interessant. Ist Dein Laden diesseits der grünen Grenze? Deine Darent Valley-Rutenmodelle kenne ich nicht, ich würde die Variante nehmen, die besser zum Zielfisch paßt.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund Geomas, nichts liegt mir ferner als Dir einen Bären aufzubinden!!!!!!
> 
> Überall wo ich geschaut habe wurde nur der Drennan *Super* Specialist TwistLock angeboten, auch beim Kai!
> Das Bild von hester zeigt aber einen Drennan Specialist TwistLock!
> 
> Also entschuldigt Euch und schwört abbitte.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Eieiei, Heinz, da bist Du einer großen Sache auf der Spur .
Hmmm, wurde hester ein Restposten mit früherer Beschriftung geliefert? Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. 
Oder gibt es Länder, in denen „Super Specialist” anderweitig als Name geschützt ist und Drennan deshalb das gleiche Produkt unter verschiedenen Namen verkauft? Wäre dennoch die Frage, wie Hesters Kescherstab zu seinem Händler kam.

Und ich bitte hiermit offiziell um Abbitte, lieber Heinz!


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Verzeih mir bitte, wenn ich das als Freund der Pose anders sehe...
> Ich habs bestimmt 40 Jahre versucht, und die Bißanzeige ist beim Grundangeln auch wirklich fantastisch, aber ich werde damit nicht warm.
> Allein die Werferei nevt mich dermaßen....


Deswegen ist die fantastische Hardy Rute jetzt auch bei mir, wie ich geschrieben habe, man liebt es oder hasst es, in dem Fall gut für mich. Und du stehst ja eh mehr auf das 5kg Powerliften.


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, mit Lippenstift in der Tasche wird man mich wohl nicht in freier Wildbahn antreffen.
> Und für die Angelei mit Mückenlarven bräuchte ich ne neue Brille.
> 
> daci7 - ahh, interessant. Ist Dein Laden diesseits der grünen Grenze? Deine Darent Valley-Rutenmodelle kenne ich nicht, ich würde die Variante nehmen, die besser zum Zielfisch paßt.


Mein Laden befindet sich auf deutschem Grund 
Aber das ist hier praktisch egal, weil alle Großhändler von Würmern und Maden aus NL kommen. Dieser Einfluss geht aber meines Wissens nach noch weit ins Landesinnere.
Ich werde mich mal nach passenden Spitzenringen für die 0,75lbs Ruten umschauen. Die werden sonst viel zu selten benutzt.
Grüße 
David


----------



## Raven87

hester schrieb:


> Schau mal im Baitstore, Twistlock. Ich weiß nicht ob man verlinken darf??


Als ich dort war, war der Twistlock ausverkauft  Hatte dann in meiner Not den Sensas Alligator mitgenommen.
ich glaube ich will aber den Drennan haben… chickes Teil und man hört nur Gutes und glücklich macht er ja auch noch


----------



## rustaweli

Dace schrieb:


> Das bedingt aber schon eine entsprechenden Ablage, die den seitlichen Anhieb begünstigt. Wenn die Ablage vom Angler aus geradeaus ist, sehe ich die Spitze erstens nicht gut und der Anschlage geht gerade nach oben. Leider ein Fehler, der immer wieder gemacht wird.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399234
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Sogar lehrbuchmässig, vorne V, hinten U! Was genau ist eigentlich der Grund für diese Unterscheidung der Halter? 
Danke für die Buch Erwähnung, soeben bestellt!


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Also ich kann die hier bei meinem Dealer zu den gleichen Konditionen und in den gleichen Mengen wie weiße kaufen. Und  nutze das auch regelmäßig.
> 
> #swinging_ükel
> ... ich  bin ja schon ein wenig heiß geworden, habe aber in meinem Leben noch nicht mit der Swingtip gefischt....
> Ich denke ich frage die Richtigen - sollte ich ein Pärchen Darrent Valley Specialist in 0,75lbs umbauen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oder doch lieber die 1,25lbs Variante?
> Frage für einen Freund.
> Groetjes
> David


ich würde  -ich finde das Zitat des betreffenden Stammtischbruders gerade nicht, verzeihung- erstmal eines der beiden Modelle nehmen, und mit Hilfe irgendeiner passenden Schrotti-Spitze, einer Säge und eines Stückchen Ventilgummis mir ne Schwingi Rute Basteln, und vor allem fischen: Dann wirst du sehen.

Übrigens glaube ich, das Schwingspitzenangeln Konzentration und rasche Reaktion erfordert: Bisse kommen häufig und schnell. Daher die Target Boards vergangener Tage. Wenn Schwingspitzen heute noch zu recht als die sensibelste aller Ledger-Bissanzeigen gelten dann ist ihr _paarweiser Einsatz_ absurd. Unabhängig von der gewählten Art der Bissanzeige, erfordert die leichte Friedo Grundrute die volle Aufmerksamkeit des Anglers, ganz so wie eine Spinn- oder Fliegenrute.

Ich glaube, dass die Idee, des paarweisen Ruteneinsatzes sich aus, ganz anders gearteten Quellen speist, da wäre einmal die Karpfenangelei, oder schwere Friedofischerei mit der Selbsthakmontage, kurzen Vorfächern und 2oz+ festbleien. Als Kontinentales Gegenstück könnte man die Aalangelei mit Sargblei und Glocke nennen. Beide erfordern keine Reaktionsschnelle (aber dafür andere Skills, SItzfleisch z.B.) 
Bei diesen Ansätzen, wo entweder der Haken ohnehin sitzt, und die Bisse few and far between sind, ist der Einsatz von Rutenpärchen oder -Tripeln absolut gerechtfertigt-
da ist dann aber auch eine superfeine Bissanzeige wie sie die Schwingspitze bietet irrelevant.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber das muss doch nich so enden...
> Der ist gut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootshaken mit Gummikopf extrem stabil extrem lang
> 
> 
> Bootshaken aus eloxiertem, unbeschichtetem Aluminium mit bis zu 3,85 m länge. Der Haken wurde aus rutschsicherem Zweikomponenten-Technopolymer hergestellt. Durch eine schnelle, einfache Drehung rastet der Bootshaken an jedem Punkt sicher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.compass24.de


Bisher hab ich ja eine Lösung, muß mich erst mal um den passenden Kescherkopf bemühen und dann seh ich weiter
Danke schon mal für den Tip.  

Und beim Kescherkopf:
Ein fester Bügel muß das schon sein so das du auch mal Kraut und Gras beiseite schieben/drücken kannst
von der Größe her so um die 70cm X 70cm X 70cm, natürlich ein tiefes Netz 
so sollte mein Idealkescher schon sein.

Da ich ja die letzten Jahre weniger am angeln war ist das alles auch ein wenig auf der Strecke geblieben, nun ja Kescher habe ich 
ja und da wird sich mein Kescher auch schon noch finden  



Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch

Minimax schrieb:


> Als Kontinentales Gegenstück könnte man die Aalangelei mit Sargblei und Glocke nennen. Beide erfordern keine Reaktionsschnelle (aber dafür andere Skills, SItzfleisch z.B.)



Einspruch:

Wer Aalangeln mit Laufblei und geschlossenem Bügel in unmittelbarer Rutennähe (= direkter Griffweite) mit geschärften Aufpass-Sinnen betreibt, hakt wesentlich mehr - oft zeigt sich ein Aalbiss nur als ganz leichtes Vibrieren in der Rutenspitze. So sanft, dass nicht mal die Glocke klingelt.

Wenn das länger als ca. 2 Sek. durchgängig anhält, dann gib ihm volle Kanne.

Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung, wobei ich auf Aal mangels Breitköpfen nur mit Wurm angele.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens glaube ich, das Schwingspitzenangeln Konzentration und rasche Reaktion erfordert: Bisse kommen häufig und schnell. Daher die Target Boards vergangener Tage. Wenn Schwingspitzen heute noch zu recht als die sensibelste aller Ledger-Bissanzeigen gelten dann ist ihr _paarweiser Einsatz_ absurd. Unabhängig von der gewählten Art der Bissanzeige, erfordert die leichte Friedo Grundrute die volle Aufmerksamkeit des Anglers, ganz so wie eine Spinn- oder Fliegenrute.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass die Idee, des paarweisen Ruteneinsatzes sich aus, ganz anders gearteten Quellen speist, da wäre einmal die Karpfenangelei, oder schwere Friedofischerei mit der Selbsthakmontage, kurzen Vorfächern und 2oz+ festbleien. Als Kontinentales Gegenstück könnte man die Aalangelei mit Sargblei und Glocke nennen. Beide erfordern keine Reaktionsschnelle (aber dafür andere Skills, SItzfleisch z.B.)
> Bei diesen Ansätzen, wo entweder der Haken ohnehin sitzt, und die Bisse few and far between sind, ist der Einsatz von Rutenpärchen oder -Tripeln absolut gerechtfertigt-
> da ist dann aber auch eine superfeine Bissanzeige wie sie die Schwingspitze bietet irrelevant.



Besser kann man es nicht sagen, mit der Schwing auf dem Futterplatz und zwei ein wenig Abseits mit Selbsthakmethode.
So kann man sich auf die Schwing konzentrieren.  
Und kommt nicht auf die Idee och rechts die Schwing und links die Pose das geht in die Hose, zumindest kriegste da den
Hausfrauenblick Links nach der Wäsche rechts nach den Klammern.

Ah siehste ein Taregetboard sollte ich mir auch noch bauen plus eine modifizierte Rutenablage hinten (ich verrat aber erst 
wenn sie fertig ist wie sie aussieht).
Ich hab da so meine Erinnerungen aus Junganglerszeiten das werd ich wieder aufleben lassen.



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> ich würde  -ich finde das Zitat des betreffenden Stammtischbruders gerade nicht, verzeihung- erstmal eines der beiden Modelle nehmen, und mit Hilfe irgendeiner passenden Schrotti-Spitze, einer Säge und eines Stückchen Ventilgummis mir ne Schwingi Rute Basteln, und vor allem fischen: Dann wirst du sehen.
> 
> Übrigens glaube ich, das Schwingspitzenangeln Konzentration und rasche Reaktion erfordert: Bisse kommen häufig und schnell. Daher die Target Boards vergangener Tage. Wenn Schwingspitzen heute noch zu recht als die sensibelste aller Ledger-Bissanzeigen gelten dann ist ihr _paarweiser Einsatz_ absurd. Unabhängig von der gewählten Art der Bissanzeige, erfordert die leichte Friedo Grundrute die volle Aufmerksamkeit des Anglers, ganz so wie eine Spinn- oder Fliegenrute.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass die Idee, des paarweisen Ruteneinsatzes sich aus, ganz anders gearteten Quellen speist, da wäre einmal die Karpfenangelei, oder schwere Friedofischerei mit der Selbsthakmontage, kurzen Vorfächern und 2oz+ festbleien. Als Kontinentales Gegenstück könnte man die Aalangelei mit Sargblei und Glocke nennen. Beide erfordern keine Reaktionsschnelle (aber dafür andere Skills, SItzfleisch z.B.)
> Bei diesen Ansätzen, wo entweder der Haken ohnehin sitzt, und die Bisse few and far between sind, ist der Einsatz von Rutenpärchen oder -Tripeln absolut gerechtfertigt-
> da ist dann aber auch eine superfeine Bissanzeige wie sie die Schwingspitze bietet irrelevant.
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Davids Specialist-Ruten haben (glaub ich) keine Wechselpitzen sondern sind eher „Specimen”-Modelle.
Natürlich ist die Methode mit der Schrott-Spitze und dem Gummi-/Ventilschlauch-Stück sonst prima zum Ausprobieren.

Mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig angele ich eher nach dem Prinzip aktive/passive Rute. Die aktive Rute ist die mit dem mutmaßlich fängigeren Köder, die wird gefischt, als ob man nur diese eine Rute hätte. Die passive Rute wird mit Experimentalködern oder so bestückt. Und wenn es richtig gut beißt an einer der Ruten wird die andere aus dem Spiel genommen. 
Das funktioniert natürlich auch mit der Quivertip und einigen anderen Techniken.


----------



## rustaweli

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht sagen, mit der Schwing auf dem Futterplatz und zwei ein wenig Abseits mit Selbsthakmethode.
> So kann man sich auf die Schwing konzentrieren.
> Und kommt nicht auf die Idee och rechts die Schwing und links die Pose das geht in die Hose, zumindest kriegste da den
> Hausfrauenblick Links nach der Wäsche rechts nach den Klammern.
> 
> Ah siehste ein Taregetboard sollte ich mir auch noch bauen plus eine modifizierte Rutenablage hinten (ich verrat aber erst
> wenn sie fertig ist wie sie aussieht).
> Ich hab da so meine Erinnerungen aus Junganglerszeiten das werd ich wieder aufleben lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Vielleicht ist man bei 2 Swings ja eher auf Specimen aus. Schleien, große Rotaugen usw.! Glaube da ist die Beköderung schon anders denn beim Fischen mit Made oder Pinkie auf Ükel oder kleinste Plötze und die Bisse kommen nicht im Sekundentakt. 
Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## geomas

Mit etwas Glück werde ich es morgen noch mal am Fluß nebenan probieren. Der Wind war hier heute keinesfalls dramatisch und morgen Vormittag soll es eine Regenpause bei akzeptablem Wind geben. Je nach Lust und Laune kommt entweder die altmodische OCC-Combo zum Einsatz oder erstmals eine moderne Bombrute mit Geflecht.


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist man bei 2 Swings ja eher auf Specimen aus. Schleien, große Rotaugen usw.! Glaube da ist die Beköderung schon anders denn beim Fischen mit Made oder Pinkie auf Ükel oder kleinste Plötze und die Bisse kommen nicht im Sekundentakt.
> Denke ich zumindest.



Leider habe ich nicht das passende Gewässer aber das wäre was, wurde zwar schon ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet ich finds aber 
nicht auf die schnelle








Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einspruch:
> 
> Wer Aalangeln mit Laufblei und geschlossenem Bügel in unmittelbarer Rutennähe (= direkter Griffweite) mit geschärften Aufpass-Sinnen betreibt, hakt wesentlich mehr - oft zeigt sich ein Aalbiss nur als ganz leichtes Vibrieren in der Rutenspitze. So sanft, dass nicht mal die Glocke klingelt.
> 
> Wenn das länger als ca. 2 Sek. durchgängig anhält, dann gib ihm volle Kanne.
> 
> Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung, wobei ich auf Aal mangels Breitköpfen nur mit Wurm angele.


granted, granted- mir ging es ja nicht darum, eine besonders vielversprechende Methode zu schildern, sondern die historische "SargbleiGlockeichgucknachwennichdiekanneleerhab" als ein Gegenbeispiel* zur Schwingspitzenangelei die hier Thema ist.  
hg
Mini



*und jetzt bitte nicht alle (Ich meine ausdrücklich nicht PirschHirsch, dem ich für seinen EInwand danke) auf einmal irgendwelche ex-cathreda John-Sidley-Smartasseries, nur weil in diesem Friedfischthread einmal die Silbe "Aal" aufgetaucht ist, wir alle hier haben Sidleys Buch gelesen oder ihn zumindest rezipiert.


----------



## PirschHirsch

No prob 

Und ganz klar: Schwingspitzen-Angeln sieht offenbar nicht gerade nach "fire and forget" aus (was Du damit wohl sagen wolltest) 

Da kann ich allerdings nicht mitreden, da nie probiert und auch nicht auf der Agenda.

Ich wünsche frohes Weiterswingen


----------



## Dace

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sogar lehrbuchmässig, vorne V, hinten U! Was genau ist eigentlich der Grund für diese Unterscheidung der Halter?



Die vorne angebrachte V-Auflage garantiert, je nach Auflage-Modell, durch einen verbleibenden Schlitz oder Dreieck, einen freien Schnurdurchlauf/-Ablage, die Schnur wird durch Auflage nicht gequetscht oder seitlich - wie bei runden U-Auflage - vorbeigeführt. Die Rute liegt auch vorne sicherer in einem V als in einer U-Halbschale, sie wird quasi fixiert. Wenn zum Beispiel beim Schwingspitzenangeln nach dem Auswerfen Schnur eingeholt wird, ist das sehr praktisch.

In die U-Auflage passt hervorragend der Korkgriff einer Rute. V - Auflagen sind in der Regel innen auch schmaler, eher auf die Rute ausgerichtet. Da passen manchmal dickere Korkgriffe nicht richtig rein.


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Fred Foster hatte ja die riesigen runden Rutenhalter aus Plastikschlauch (eigene Fertigung) im Einsatz.






Ähnlich diesem hier, nur etwa 3x so groß und in der Mitte aus Metall gefertigt.
Der Schlauch des Fosterschen Ablage geht im Kreis unten ganz rum.





Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich für die Schwingspitzruten die V-förmigen Auflagen mit Schlitz für die Schnur wie die blauen Plastikteile von Preston.
Ich habe nen Sehfehler (echt jetzt) und diese etwas zu großen Dinger passen für mich in der Praxis.
Es gibt auch schön kleine und billige und optisch sehr unaufdringliche von Korum („Y-Rest”, die einfachen aus dem Doppelpack).





Für die Picker sind mir die flachen Schaumstoff-Auflagen (hier eine von Matrix) die liebsten.


----------



## Dace

Tolle Bebilderung geomas.

Das passt genau zu meiner Beschreibung für die V-Auflager. Selbst bei den "großen Ohren" bildet sich ein V und es bleibt ein gut sichtbarer Schlitz bzw. sichtbares Dreieck zur Schnuraufnahme.

Ergänzung: Ich denke, dass diese runden Auflagen beim Schwingstpitzen das seitliche Ziehen beim Anschlag begünstigen, ich komme eher und vom Winkel her aus der Rutenauflage. Das "Runde" verhindert zudem eine Vertüddelung der Schnur mit dem Rutenauflager. 

Das Setup eignet sich auch hervorragend für das "Watcher-Fischen".

Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Tolle Bebilderung geomas.
> 
> Das passt genau zu meiner Beschreibung für die V-Auflager. Selbst bei den "großen Ohren" bildet sich ein V und es bleibt ein gut sichtbarer Schlitz bzw. sichtbares Dreieck zur Schnuraufnahme.
> 
> Das Setup eignet sich auch hervorragend für das "Wacher-Fischen".
> 
> Tight lines


Dace : Wacher Fischen, das habe ich noch nie gehört, kläre uns doch bitte auf.

Danke und liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> #swinging_ükel
> ... ich bin ja schon ein wenig heiß geworden, habe aber in meinem Leben noch nicht mit der Swingtip gefischt....
> Ich denke ich frage die Richtigen - sollte ich ein Pärchen Darrent Valley Specialist in 0,75lbs umbauen?


oder bevor du umbaust kommst du bei mir vorbei und holst dir leihweise 2-3 Ruten bei mir ab um mal zu testen.


----------



## Raven87

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich ja eine Lösung, muß mich erst mal um den passenden Kescherkopf bemühen und dann seh ich weiter
> Danke schon mal für den Tip.
> 
> Und beim Kescherkopf:
> Ein fester Bügel muß das schon sein so das du auch mal Kraut und Gras beiseite schieben/drücken kannst
> von der Größe her so um die 70cm X 70cm X 70cm, natürlich ein tiefes Netz
> so sollte mein Idealkescher schon sein.
> 
> Da ich ja die letzten Jahre weniger am angeln war ist das alles auch ein wenig auf der Strecke geblieben, nun ja Kescher habe ich
> ja und da wird sich mein Kescher auch schon noch finden
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Also als Keschernetz kann ich das „Greys landing Net rubbermicronet“ empfehlen. Habe mich damals beim lieben geomas infizie… ähm inspirieren lassen. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber eher ein Friedfischkescher!? Ich nutze ihn zumindestens dafür. Ein super Teil! Ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob es für deinen Einsatz passt. Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Größen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Raven87 schrieb:


> Also als Keschernetz kann ich das „Greys landing Net rubbermicronet“ empfehlen. Habe mich damals beim lieben geomas infizie… ähm inspirieren lassen. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber eher ein Friedfischkescher!? Ich nutze ihn zumindestens dafür. Ein super Teil! Ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob es für deinen Einsatz passt. Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Größen.


Ich habe den Korum Faltbaren Triangel Latexkescher in 26inch, Stabil und aus Alu und was mir besonder gefällt, Das Gumminetz ist sehr weich !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Korum Faltbaren Triangel Latexkescher in 26inch, Stabil und aus Alu und was mir besonder gefällt, Das Gumminetz ist sehr weich !



Link?


----------



## Professor Tinca

hester schrieb:


> Schau mal im Baitstore, Twistlock. Ich weiß nicht ob man verlinken darf??



Du darfst immer verlinken solange es nicht Schleichwerbung für den eigenen Shop ist oder irgendwelche Auktionen sind.
Außerdem sind links zum sogenannten "Netzwerk" unerwünscht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Interessante Diskussion des ükelinternen Swingerclubs momentan.
Ich hab damit vor paar Jahren auch immer wieder mal geangelt - besonders gern mit den Inlinerspitzen von Lutz Hülße.

Letzlich bin ich aber regelmäßig zum Posenangeln bzw. auch zur Feederrute zurückgekommen.
Einen richtigen Grund gab es nicht, nur so ne Gefühlssache.

Danke für die Inspiration.
Vielleicht krame ich die Schwingspitzen dieses Jahr auch mal wieder raus.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Link?



will für keinen Laden Schleichwerbung machen: 








						Folding Triangle Net
					






					www.korum.co.uk


----------



## Tokka

https://www.korum.co.uk/en/products/nets-handles/kp-00178


Ich habe den hier. Ist das selbe Material, nur der Rahmen ist löffelig. Bin auch total zufrieden damit, allerdings nicht so sehr, wenn hoher Strömungsdruck herrscht. Hat jemand einen Tip für den schnellen Fluss, faltbar(!) sollte er aber sein und natürlich fischschonend (Friedfisch)?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion des ükelinternen *Swingerclub*s momentan.


Den muss ich einfach mal festhalten, zu schön passend! 
jetzt könnte ich noch so ein bischen hindichten, so in Richtung des Zielfisches:
*der Swingerclub für den Chub* ...



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab damit vor paar Jahren auch immer wieder mal geangelt - besonders gern mit den Inlinerspitzen von Lutz Hülße.
> 
> Letzlich bin aber regelmäßig zum Posenangeln bzw. auch zur Feederrute zurückgekommen.
> Einen richtigen Grund gab es nicht, nur so ne Gefühlssache.
> 
> Danke für die Inspiration.
> Vielleicht krame ich die Schwingspitzen diees Jahr auch mal wieder raus.


Ich schätze mal
(was der Überprüfung bedarf und dank etlicher Bastelinspirationen hier im Thread  mir richtig Spaß machen dürfte  ),
dass die feine Feeder/Pickerspitze im Fließwasser (je schneller das ist) einfach besser ist!
Auch mit ein bischen Wind gibt es nicht gleich ein Problem.
Ich sehe bei euch mit den schön in Szene gesetzten Fotos auch immer Stillwasser, zudem die Spitze hängt ein bischen im Wasser zur Beruhigung.

Das kriege ich genauer raus, zumal ich dieses Jahr etwas mehr Zeit zum Angeln finden dürfte (samt Experimenten),
und bei mir in vielen großen und tiefen STILLwasser   auch ein großer weitgehend unbeangelter Schatz der halbwegs friedlichen Silberlinge vorzüglicher Kondition zu heben ist.
Hab ich quasi nur aus Zufall mit einer Superrotfeder auf Spinner entdeckt, solche Fische sind da praktisch vollkommen unbekannt, wie auch z.B. die Seedöbels.
Ukel berichtete letztens mal von welchen. Den gemeinen Kanaldöbel muss ich auch noch erwischen ...


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> Wacher Fischen, das habe ich noch nie gehört, kläre uns doch bitte auf.


Schreibfehler, habe ich korrigiert! 

Aber trotzdem, wach sollte man schon sein 

Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mit einem Buchstaben mehr wird das auch nicht soviel klarer 

Habe mal gesucht und finde unter dem Namen nur das, ist das gemeint?

vom 17.05.2010 fischundfang.de

_Müssen wir längere Zeit auf einen Biss warten, bietet sich das sogenannte Watcher-Angeln in Verbindung mit einem elektronischen Bissanzeiger an. Letzterer dient lediglich dazu, das Nehmen des Köders akustisch zu signalisieren.

Den Bissverlauf zeigt der Watcher durch seine Bewegungen an. Dieser hängt als Sichtkörper zwischen Rolle und Bockring in der Schnur und arbeitet nach dem Kletteraffen-Prinzip. Er steigt oder fällt also, wenn ein Fisch den Köder schluckt. Wobei wichtig ist, dass das Watcher-Gewicht den Bedingungen am Wasser angepasst wird. Kräftiger Wind zum Beispiel erfordert schwere Modelle. Der Einsatzbereich dieses Bissanzeigers beschränkt sich auf stehende und langsam fließende Gewässer sowie auf das Flussangeln im absoluten Nahbereich. _


----------



## Niklas32

Eigentlich wollte ich doch heute mal produktiv sein, da ich eigentlich echt viel zu tun habe. Aber nein, eh ich mich versah fand ich mich am Wasser wieder und habe schon wieder currypulver an den Händen

Die romantische Flüsschenkulisse fehlt hier allerdings. Stattdessen höre ich Stadtlärm.


----------



## rhinefisher

Niklas32 schrieb:


> wollte ich doch heute mal produktiv sein,


Das wird total überbewertet - Angeln ist sehr viel wichtiger und besser...


----------



## geomas

So, erster Fisch hier war ein feister Aland, ein richtiger Moppel. Auf 10mm Breadpunch an der Bombrute mit Geflecht auf der Rolle.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri Georg


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit einem Buchstaben mehr wird das auch nicht soviel klarer
> 
> Habe mal gesucht und finde unter dem Namen nur das, ist das gemeint?
> 
> vom 17.05.2010 fischundfang.de
> 
> _Müssen wir längere Zeit auf einen Biss warten, bietet sich das sogenannte Watcher-Angeln in Verbindung mit einem elektronischen Bissanzeiger an. Letzterer dient lediglich dazu, das Nehmen des Köders akustisch zu signalisieren.
> 
> Den Bissverlauf zeigt der Watcher durch seine Bewegungen an. Dieser hängt als Sichtkörper zwischen Rolle und Bockring in der Schnur und arbeitet nach dem Kletteraffen-Prinzip. Er steigt oder fällt also, wenn ein Fisch den Köder schluckt. Wobei wichtig ist, dass das Watcher-Gewicht den Bedingungen am Wasser angepasst wird. Kräftiger Wind zum Beispiel erfordert schwere Modelle. Der Einsatzbereich dieses Bissanzeigers beschränkt sich auf stehende und langsam fließende Gewässer sowie auf das Flussangeln im absoluten Nahbereich. _


Also das Prinzip Ü-Ei in der Schnur? Wusste nicht, dass das nen Namen hat


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas !

Bin eben auch von einer windigen, kalten Stunde am See zurück. Ich wollte die neue Iron Chub Rute eindöbeln oder wenigstens mit einem Rotäuglein entschneidern. 
Das war leider nichts, keine Zupfer. Geangelt habe ich mit Pose und Brotknete vom Steg runter, quasi vor den Füßen. 

Vielleicht, wenn der angedrohte Sturm ausbleibt, gehe ich gegen Abend nochmal los. 

Ich bin übrigens gerade im Angel-Eldorado zwischen den mecklenburgischen Seen und der Küste. Wenn jemand Tipps zur perfekten Planung eines Angelkurzurlaubs braucht - bitte nicht mich fragen.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri zum Moppel, geomas 

So langsam nervt mich das Abschneidern ja  Bei nächster Gelegenheit geht es wieder zu dem kleinen Parkteich um die kleinen Rotfedern zu ärgern und Motivation zu tanken.

Habe es nach einer Weile vorhin sogar feedernd mit Maden und Bread Punsch versucht. Brachte leider auch keinen Erfolg. 
Beim Umbau habe ich mich für einen kleinen barbless Haken entschieden. Beim Festziehen des Knotens bin ich dann mit den kalten Fingern schön abgerutscht und habe das Ding im Daumen versenkt. Ich war selten so froh mal einen Haken ohne Wiederhaken ausgewählt zu haben.


----------



## geomas

Das Wetter war doch ziemlich unangenehm und ich bin schon wieder am Schreibtisch. Aber gebissen hat es. 
Trotz einiger widriger Umstände konnte ich neben dem Moppel (54cm, PB für mich) noch einen etwas kleineren Aland landen.
Nr. 3 stieg aus, obwohl ich die Bremse recht offen eingestellt hatte und die Rute sehr weich ist.






Hatte erstmals Geflecht auf der Rolle, davor eine kurze „Schlagschnur” aus 0,22er Mono.
Einen 10gr Micro-Drahtkorb mit grobem Liquibread und ein auf ca. 45-50cm gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit 12er LS-1810.
Als Köder Breadpunch von 10-12mm.

Man sieht mit dem Geflecht einfach mehr vom Geschehen um den Korb herum, das war der Grund, warum ich es probieren wollte. 
Ich war zuletzt mit Mono ein paar Mal unsicher, ob Wind und Wellen die Quivertip bewegten oder ob es ein Zupfer war... 
Vielleicht habe ich heute einige Male auch in „Schnurschwimmer” angeschlagen, muß mich da noch einfuchsen.





Nummer 2 hatte knapp 50cm

Ich hatte heute Probleme mit der Rutenablage (zu hoch für diese Stelle), da kommt das nächste Mal ein anderes Stativ mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super Fische, Georg.
Petri Heil!

PS: Alande finde ich ja noch schöner und interessanter als Döbel....


----------



## hester

Petri Georg, läuft doch. Ich bin zur Zeit mehr am theoretisieren...


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion des ükelinternen Swingerclubs momentan.
> Ich hab damit vor paar Jahren auch immer wieder mal geangelt - besonders gern mit den Inlinerspitzen von Lutz Hülße.
> 
> Letzlich bin ich aber regelmäßig zum Posenangeln bzw. auch zur Feederrute zurückgekommen.
> Einen richtigen Grund gab es nicht, nur so ne Gefühlssache.
> 
> Danke für die Inspiration.
> Vielleicht krame ich die Schwingspitzen dieses Jahr auch mal wieder raus.


Professor Tinca Solltest du mal noch eine Spitze vom Lutz Hüßle über habe, denke bitte an mich. Ich habe die geliebt, gerade für das Nachtangeln, leider habe ich meine vor ein paar Jahren mit meinen zarten Popo irreperabel zerstört. Seitdem versuche ich immer wieder eine zu bekommen, leider komplett ohne Erfolg. Selbst Balzer (die hatten mal eine rute von ihn als Edition mit seinen Spitzen) habe ich angeschrieben, die haben auch nett geantwortet konnten aber auch nicht helfen...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich heute einige Male auch in „Schnurschwimmer” angeschlagen, muß mich da noch einfuchsen.


Das hat ja wohl auf Anhieb sehr gut geklappt...


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> : Alande finde ich ja noch schöner und interessanter als Döbel.


Schöner ja - aber sehr viel uninteressanter...


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist man bei 2 Swings ja eher auf Specimen aus. Schleien, große Rotaugen usw.! Glaube da ist die Beköderung schon anders denn beim Fischen mit Made oder Pinkie auf Ükel oder kleinste Plötze und die Bisse kommen nicht im Sekundentakt.
> Denke ich zumindest.


ich fische eigentlich fast immer mit 2 Ruten, zumindest beim Amsitz. eine(die am nächsten dran ist) meißt sehr fein und mit verifizierten und funktionierenden Ködern und eine zum experimentieren und für größere Exemplar ausgelegt. Spart Frust beim Ausprobieren neuer Köder etc. und rausnehmen kann man immer noch eine. Klar wenn es wirklich geschnitten kommt macht nur eine Rute Sinn, genauso wenn du immer mobil weiterziehst.




geomas schrieb:


> Das Wetter war doch ziemlich unangenehm und ich bin schon wieder am Schreibtisch. Aber gebissen hat es.
> Trotz einiger widriger Umstände konnte ich neben dem Moppel (54cm, PB für mich) noch einen etwas kleineren Aland landen.
> Nr. 3 stieg aus, obwohl ich die Bremse recht offen eingestellt hatte und die Rute sehr weich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte erstmals Geflecht auf der Rolle, davor eine kurze „Schlagschnur” aus 0,22er Mono.
> Einen 10gr Micro-Drahtkorb mit grobem Liquibread und ein auf ca. 45-50cm gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit 12er LS-1810.
> Als Köder Breadpunch von 10-12mm.
> 
> Man sieht mit dem Geflecht einfach mehr vom Geschehen um den Korb herum, das war der Grund, warum ich es probieren wollte.
> Ich war zuletzt mit Mono ein paar Mal unsicher, ob Wind und Wellen die Quivertip bewegten oder ob es ein Zupfer war...
> Vielleicht habe ich heute einige Male auch in „Schnurschwimmer” angeschlagen, muß mich da noch einfuchsen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nummer 2 hatte knapp 50cm
> 
> Ich hatte heute Probleme mit der Rutenablage (zu hoch für diese Stelle), da kommt das nächste Mal ein anderes Stativ mit.


Petri, Klasse Fische!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Solltest du mal noch eine Spitze vom Lutz Hüßle über habe, denke bitte an mich.



Ich suche ja selbst.
Aber ich sag Bescheid wenn ich etwas sehe.


----------



## Skott

geomas 

Ein dickes PETRI zu den tollen Alanden, lieber Georg!


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri zum PB Aland geomas ! 
Niklas32 , dieses urbane Kanalangeln kenne ich nur zu gut. Aber ab und an kann ich dem sogar eine gewisse Industrieromantik abgewinnen. Besonders in den sommerlichen Morgen,- o Abendstunden. Sterne, Mond, die Wogen glätten sich und der Kanal kommt fast zum Erliegen, Industrie/Stadlichter leuchten durch Wasserspiegelung doppelt, Kulissen werfen ihren Schatten und wirken bedrohlich wie beruhigend. Auch fühlt man sich irgendwie nicht so alleine auf weiter Flur und Nachtblumen haben weniger Chancen zur Blüte.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herrlicher Fisch geomas .

Beim nächsten Versuch gehe ich auch auf Grund. Die Posenangelei führt bei dem Wind nur zu Frust. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was der Köder veranstaltet, wenn die Pose auf den Wellen reitet.


----------



## Ti-it

Sehr schöner Fisch geomas Petri Heil! 
Niklas32 nicht verzagen. Irgendwann sind die Fische da. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Slappy

Wetter ist scheiße, mein Kopf müde und zuhause ist ne Freundin meiner Frau mit 2 Kindern zu Besuch. 
Also ab an Terrassengartenteich. Beißen wird wahrscheinlich nichts, vorallem nicht hier hinten, aber egal. Am Rest des Weihers ist angeln windbedingt nicht möglich


----------



## yukonjack

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein herrlicher Fisch geomas .
> 
> Beim nächsten Versuch gehe ich auch auf Grund. Die Posenangelei führt bei dem Wind nur zu Frust. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was der Köder veranstaltet, wenn die Pose auf den Wellen reitet.


Der tanzt verlockend in den Fluten.


----------



## Dace

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Alanden Georg, schöne Fische! 

So ein PB ist jedenfalls immer eine Motivation für die kommenden Angeltage!

Tight lines

Roland


----------



## Tokka

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit einem Buchstaben mehr wird das auch nicht soviel klarer
> 
> Habe mal gesucht und finde unter dem Namen nur das, ist das gemeint?
> 
> vom 17.05.2010 fischundfang.de
> 
> _Müssen wir längere Zeit auf einen Biss warten, bietet sich das sogenannte Watcher-Angeln in Verbindung mit einem elektronischen Bissanzeiger an. Letzterer dient lediglich dazu, das Nehmen des Köders akustisch zu signalisieren.
> 
> Den Bissverlauf zeigt der Watcher durch seine Bewegungen an. Dieser hängt als Sichtkörper zwischen Rolle und Bockring in der Schnur und arbeitet nach dem Kletteraffen-Prinzip. Er steigt oder fällt also, wenn ein Fisch den Köder schluckt. Wobei wichtig ist, dass das Watcher-Gewicht den Bedingungen am Wasser angepasst wird. Kräftiger Wind zum Beispiel erfordert schwere Modelle. Der Einsatzbereich dieses Bissanzeigers beschränkt sich auf stehende und langsam fließende Gewässer sowie auf das Flussangeln im absoluten Nahbereich. _


Zitat aus Fisch und Fang Forum:

Die Bobbins/Watcher sind einfach Einhängebissanzeiger, die man zwischen Rolle und elektronischem Bissanzeiger in die Schnur hängt. Zieht ein Fisch am Köder stiegen sie auf und ab und sorgen durch die Straffung der Schnur, dass der Optinic o.ä. laut gibt und den Biss anzeigt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das Wetter war doch ziemlich unangenehm und ich bin schon wieder am Schreibtisch. Aber gebissen hat es.
> Trotz einiger widriger Umstände konnte ich neben dem Moppel (54cm, PB für mich) noch einen etwas kleineren Aland landen.
> Nr. 3 stieg aus, obwohl ich die Bremse recht offen eingestellt hatte und die Rute sehr weich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte erstmals Geflecht auf der Rolle, davor eine kurze „Schlagschnur” aus 0,22er Mono.
> Einen 10gr Micro-Drahtkorb mit grobem Liquibread und ein auf ca. 45-50cm gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit 12er LS-1810.
> Als Köder Breadpunch von 10-12mm.
> 
> Man sieht mit dem Geflecht einfach mehr vom Geschehen um den Korb herum, das war der Grund, warum ich es probieren wollte.
> Ich war zuletzt mit Mono ein paar Mal unsicher, ob Wind und Wellen die Quivertip bewegten oder ob es ein Zupfer war...
> Vielleicht habe ich heute einige Male auch in „Schnurschwimmer” angeschlagen, muß mich da noch einfuchsen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nummer 2 hatte knapp 50cm
> 
> Ich hatte heute Probleme mit der Rutenablage (zu hoch für diese Stelle), da kommt das nächste Mal ein anderes Stativ mit.


Prachtvolle Alande, lieber geomas ganz herzliches Petri in die Hansestadt! Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem neuen stattlichen PB!
Herzlich
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Vorhin kam ich an einem expressionistischen Wandbild vorbei, wahrscheinlich von Franz Marc, vielleicht auch Kandinsky. Dargestellt sind womöglich die zwei Herren Minimax  und geomas  , aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dargestellt sind womöglich die zwei Herren @Minimax und @geomas , aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.


Da beide ganz offensichtlich mit Center Pins fischen, hast Du wohl recht...


----------



## skyduck

Woah... Sturm ohne Ende, der Bahverkehr liegt wieder lahm... Und ich muß jetzt morgen auch noch nach Bochum die alte Wohnung fertig machen und übergeben. Mein Gott wann komme ich endlich zum Wasser. Selbst zum Tackle kaufen fällt mir nichts mehr ein... Ich will endlich los.

Ich glaube ich muß nächste Woche spontan einen halben Tag frei nehmen, sonst wundern sich irgendwann meine Nachbarn wieso dieser seltsame Herr immer im Keller sitzt und mit seinen Angelzeug redet...

Petri an alle bei denen es besser läuft.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Selbst zum Tackle kaufen fällt mir nichts mehr ein..


Da können wir dir bestimmt helfen...


----------



## Mescalero

Sicher doch!
Wie Elmar heute gepostet hat, gibt es bereits Hering.
Wie wäre es mit einer zünftigen Heringsausrüstung skyduck ? Oder hast du die etwa auch schon?!


----------



## rhinefisher

Schonmal überlegt den nächsten Urlaub in Japan zu verbringen?
Mein Nachbar meint da sei es ganz nett.
Man kann da Ayu/Sweetfish fangen.
Dazu braucht es natürlich spezielle Ayu Ruten.
Zum Bleistift diese - und die ist noch eher im unteren Preissegment...








						Asian Portal Fishing
					

Buy Shimano Rassurant 88NP on Asian Portal Fishing - Made in Japan Fishing Tackle




					fishing.asian-portal.shop


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sicher doch!
> Wie Elmar heute gepostet hat, gibt es bereits Hering.
> Wie wäre es mit einer zünftigen Heringsausrüstung skyduck ? Oder hast du die etwa auch schon?!


ne von Salzwasser habe ich mich bisher fern gehalten. Gott sei Dank werde ich schnell seekrank. Habe es mal mit Brandungsangeln versucht, ist aber nicht so meins. Mal von der Mole ist schon okay aber nichts was ich öfter machen würde. Da würde mir dann auch der zweite Keller fehlen .


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schonmal überlegt den nächsten Urlaub in Japan zu verbringen?
> Mein Nachbar meint da sei es ganz nett.
> Man kann da Ayu/Sweetfish fangen.
> Dazu braucht es natürlich spezielle Ayu Ruten.
> Zum Bleistift diese - und die ist noch eher im unteren Preissegment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian Portal Fishing
> 
> 
> Buy Shimano Rassurant 88NP on Asian Portal Fishing - Made in Japan Fishing Tackle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishing.asian-portal.shop


rhinefisher , wenn wir uns da zusammentun, kriegen wir ab 10 Stück Mengenrabatt?


----------



## rhinefisher

Alter - meine Autos kosten weniger....


----------



## Tikey0815

Am Strand von Sylt kannst dir auch schnell einen eigenen Keller graben, mit etwas Glück bekommst dann etwas später auch ne eigene Zelle


----------



## Slappy

Und auf einmal ging die Welt unter 






​Aber eins nach dem anderen. 
Ihr wisst ja das ich mental etwas leide wenn es so ein Wetter ist wie im Moment. Die letzten 2 Winter waren allerdings ok, was ich auf jeden Fall auch dem angeln zu verdanken habe. Am Wasser kann ich abschalten und mich resetten. 

Jetzt war dieses Jahr noch nicht viel mit angeln. 
Entweder das Wetter war kacke oder es ging einfach nicht. 
Die Sturmlage aktuell ist da nicht förderlich. Und dann wie ich vorhin schon schrieb, waren heute noch eine Frau und 2 Kinder zu Besuch. Das wäre definitiv zu viel für mich gewesen. Also bin ich trotz heftigen Windes, Kälte und leichtem Regen an den Terassenteich gegangen um wenigstens ein wenig klar zu kommen. 
Da ich witterungsbedingt allerdings nicht mit Erholung gerechnet habe, wurde sowohl Bier als auch zum ersten mal die Kopfhörer mitgenommen. 
So wollte ich den Akku mit allem was ich mag und wo ich bei resetten kann wieder ein wenig aufladen. 

Am Weiher angekommen pustete der Wind ohne erbarmen über das Wasser. Die beiden Seiten wo man sich normalerweise nieder lässt hatten den Wind entweder im Gesicht oder es pustete ungebremst von links. Also verzog ich mich in die hintere Ecke wo die Fichten abgeholzt wurden. Dort saß ich am Hang mit dem Wind im Rücken. So war zumindest theoretisch eine Bisserkennung möglich. 

Als Köder gab es heute nur TexMex Mais. Was anderes war nicht im Haus und los wollte ich nicht noch mal. 

Als Feeder war heute die DAM Sensomax im Einsatz. Als Futter gab es einen wilden Mix aus NB Allround mit NB T1 gold oder so, Salz, Knoblauchgranulat und einem echt heftigen Chili Mix aus eigener Herstellung. 
Als Posenrute war die Kogha Classy angler ohne Schwinge dabei. 

Also alles fertig gemacht und ab damit. Der classische 5 Minuten Gassen oder Brüster blieb heute aus. 
Also Stöpsel ins Ohr und Bierchen auf. 
Der Regen und der Wind waren mal mehr, mal weniger unangenehm. Ich überlegte schon frühzeitig nach Hause zu gehen. Doch ich wollte nicht. Ich wollte einfach da sitzen und warten. Und so blieb ich sitzen. 
Irgendwann zuckte tatsächlich die Feedertip und ich konnte einen Gassen/Brüster an Land holen! 




(wann ist es denn eigentlich eine Brüster und wann ein Gassen?) 


Relativ kurz danach ging dann die Welt unter. 
Erst wurde der Wind und dann der Regen stärker, so das es echt schon unangenehm wurde. Und dann war es still..... 
Ich holte die Pose ausm Wasser und wollte einpacken, da ging es ab! 
Wie aus dem nichts peitschte der Wind von hinten das sich die Bäume Bogen. Begleitet wurde er von Starkregen und feinen Hagelkörnern. Meine Angeltasche, Hose und Jacke waren innerhalb von 2 Minuten komplett durchnässt. 
Ich holte die Feeder raus und kletterte den hang hoch. Oben angekommen pustete mir der Wind so ins Gesicht das ich beinahe wieder rückwärts den Hang runtergerutscht wäre. Doch ich konnte mich halten und es ist nichts passiert. 
Jetzt bin ich zuhause und Wärme mich mit einem Gläschen Mac Callan. 
Gleich wird ein Film für die Mädels angemacht und meine Frau geht nachher ins Kino. 
Und das wichtigste, mir geht es ein klein wenig besser 






Wer sich jetzt fragt wieso ich so untypisch viel schreibe, dem möchte ich es erklären. 
1. Ihr seit auch meine Therapeuten und dieser Post ist Teil meiner Therapie 
2. War der Angeltag selbst für mich etwas besonderes. Ich habe ja schon einigen Wetterlagen getrotzt und bin in der Regel gescheitert. Heute aber nicht! 
3. Das ist mein 1000er post und der darf ruhig mal etwas länger sein


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vorhin kam ich an einem expressionistischen Wandbild vorbei, wahrscheinlich von Franz Marc, vielleicht auch Kandinsky. Dargestellt sind womöglich die zwei Herren Minimax  und geomas  , aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399303



Das ist ja irre, Du mußt ja wirklich ganz in der Nähe sein. ^ den Künstler, der die Gestalten schuf, mag ich total. Der hat eine einmalige Bildsprache, unverwechselbar. Von ihm gibts hier in Rostock etliche Werke zu sehen.

Bist Du noch ein paar Tage hier in Mecklenburg?


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy , Petri zum Fisch und natürlich auch zum 1000.sten Beitrag. Hier bei uns hätte ich das nicht gewagt, bei meinem Gewicht wäre ich wahrscheinlich im Gewässer geweht worden.


----------



## geomas

Yup, Stefan, Petri zum Sturmjungbrassen und Glückwunsch zum 1000. Beitrag! 
Hoffentlich war es das für Euch mit dem Schietwetter. Hier gehts wohl erst los.


----------



## Mescalero

Slappy 
Ein herrliches Petri! Das war bestimmt genau der richtige Fisch für heute und die spezielle Situation. 
Ich jedenfalls hätte Luftsprünge gemacht.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein herrlicher Fisch geomas .
> 
> Beim nächsten Versuch gehe ich auch auf Grund. Die Posenangelei führt bei dem Wind nur zu Frust. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was der Köder veranstaltet, wenn die Pose auf den Wellen reitet.


Für Dein Problem verkauft Dir sicherlich Peterchens Töchterlein liebend gerne einen Satz Driftbeater, eine sinking Line, eine Matchrute mit einer Rolle, Satz Haken und Nubsies.





Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Das habe ich tatsächlich schon probiert! Es funktioniert auch aber man ist über alle Maßen damit beschäftigt, die exakte Tiefe auszuloten und die Pose penibel auszubleien. Die Strömung zerrt dann trotzdem noch an der Schnur.... richtig Spaß macht (mir) das nicht so zu angeln.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, danke für die netten Worte zu den Alanden allerseits! 
Nach all den Schneidereien am Fluß nebenan war das doch wie ne kleine Erlösung.

Mal sehen, wann ich es erstmals in diesem Jahr an einem Teich oder See versuche. 
Großmeister Alan S. hat mir da ein paar Ideen in den Kopf gepflanzt:


----------



## Ukel

Petri an Professor Tinca und geomas  an die tolle Döbelaland- Strecke, sehr schöne Fische. Grad Alande können als ü50er so richtig fett sein, sind aber leider eher müde Kämpfer.
Edit: natürlich auch den anderen Fängern und Nichtfängern eine Petri, soll keiner vergessen sein.


----------



## daci7

Oh man ... ich wollte eigentlich ja am Wochenende auch mal wieder ans Wasser. Aber erstens hat der große die Pest mit nach Hause geschleppt und zweitens werd ich erstmal das Haus wieder flicken müssen nach dem Wind. Ich hab gerade in einer Not-OP die Außenleuchten abgeschnitten. Eine hing nur noch am Kabel und die andere auch extrem schief, da hatten sich schon alle drei Schrauben zur Hälfte aus dem Klinker gelöst ... die hätte mir glatt die Terassentür zerschlagen, wenn die runtergekommen wäre.
Dachpfannen hab ich auch 2-3 neben dem Haus gezählt bei meiner Aktion... Morgen also erstmal aufräumen.
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

^ ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Ihr als Family da gut durchkommt, David. Durch den Sturm und durch C.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir herzliche Petris und Glückwünsche in die Runde!!!

Hier bläst es gerade, wie die Sau und die Weser kommt meinem zu Hause auch immer näher und soll noch näher kommen!!!

Heute Nachmittag bekam ich einen Anruf eines "Hundefreundes", den ich des öfteren sehe, wenn ich am Vereinsteich sitze und er mit "Ludwig" seine Runde dreht: Bei euch am Angelteich vor dem Auslauf hab ich einen großen Hecht gesehen!!! 

Ich: Äh, wie jetzt, da sind vielleicht 30-40cm Wasser und alles voll mit abgestorbenem Gras!

Er: Doch da war ein Hecht!

Ich: Okay, ich schaue mal nach!!!

Also die Gummistiefel und einen Kescher ins Auto und ab zum Graben, der jetzt, durch das Hochwasser auch Weserkontakt hat! Angekommen und natürlich nix zu sehen! Der Graben zieht sich so etwa 50m bis zur Weser. Einige male auf und ab gegangen und auch einmal, als ich aber am Auslauf des Vereinsteiches war etwas "plätschern" gehört(?), konnte es aber nicht lokalisieren! Nochmal hoch und wieder runter, aber nix wahrzunehmen! Na gut noch eine Runde um den Teich und mal schauen, ob der Sturm irgendwas angerichtet hat, zum Glück nicht!!! Dann wollte ich nochmal die Strecke abgehen, und steht er da??? Ja, die ganze Oberseite schaute etwas aus dem Wasser, vorsichtig den Kescher vor das Maul gehalten, dann ist er von alleine in den Kescher geschwommen!!!






Das morsche Netz ist dann mal gleich gerissen, aber die 50m zur Weser hat es noch gehalten!!! 

So war es auch ohne Angeln ein fischiger Tag und noch dazu ein Leben gerettet, wenn auch nicht gerade ein Ükellikeleben!!!

Ich hoffe mal Ihr kommt alle heil durch den Sturm!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri geomas !
> 
> Bin eben auch von einer windigen, kalten Stunde am See zurück. Ich wollte die neue Iron Chub Rute eindöbeln oder wenigstens mit einem Rotäuglein entschneidern.
> Das war leider nichts, keine Zupfer. Geangelt habe ich mit Pose und Brotknete vom Steg runter, quasi vor den Füßen.
> 
> Vielleicht, wenn der angedrohte Sturm ausbleibt, gehe ich gegen Abend nochmal los.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens gerade im Angel-Eldorado zwischen den mecklenburgischen Seen und der Küste. Wenn jemand Tipps zur perfekten Planung eines Angelkurzurlaubs braucht - bitte nicht mich fragen.


Beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt 



Niklas32 schrieb:


> und habe das Ding im Daumen versenkt. Ich war selten so froh mal einen Haken ohne Wiederhaken ausgewählt zu haben.


Uhhh, zum Glück Barbles. 




geomas schrieb:


> Das Wetter war doch ziemlich unangenehm und ich bin schon wieder am Schreibtisch. Aber gebissen hat es.
> Trotz einiger widriger Umstände konnte ich neben dem Moppel (54cm, PB für mich) noch einen etwas kleineren Aland landen.
> Nr. 3 stieg aus, obwohl ich die Bremse recht offen eingestellt hatte und die Rute sehr weich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte erstmals Geflecht auf der Rolle, davor eine kurze „Schlagschnur” aus 0,22er Mono.
> Einen 10gr Micro-Drahtkorb mit grobem Liquibread und ein auf ca. 45-50cm gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit 12er LS-1810.
> Als Köder Breadpunch von 10-12mm.
> 
> Man sieht mit dem Geflecht einfach mehr vom Geschehen um den Korb herum, das war der Grund, warum ich es probieren wollte.
> Ich war zuletzt mit Mono ein paar Mal unsicher, ob Wind und Wellen die Quivertip bewegten oder ob es ein Zupfer war...
> Vielleicht habe ich heute einige Male auch in „Schnurschwimmer” angeschlagen, muß mich da noch einfuchsen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nummer 2 hatte knapp 50cm
> 
> Ich hatte heute Probleme mit der Rutenablage (zu hoch für diese Stelle), da kommt das nächste Mal ein anderes Stativ mit.


Petri zu dem Moppelche 




Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Slappy , Petri zum Fisch und natürlich auch zum 1000.sten Beitrag. Hier bei uns hätte ich das nicht gewagt, bei meinem Gewicht wäre ich wahrscheinlich im Gewässer geweht worden.


Ich bin auch nicht gerade zierlich 




geomas schrieb:


> Yup, Stefan, Petri zum Sturmjungbrassen und Glückwunsch zum 1000. Beitrag!
> Hoffentlich war es das für Euch mit dem Schietwetter. Hier gehts wohl erst los.


Naja, der Höhepunkt kommt jetzt erst... Bin mal gespannt wie die Nacht wird


----------



## Slappy

MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von mir herzliche Petris und Glückwünsche in die Runde!!!
> 
> Hier bläst es gerade, wie die Sau und die Weser kommt meinem zu Hause auch immer näher und soll noch näher kommen!!!
> 
> Heute Nachmittag bekam ich einen Anruf eines "Hundefreundes", den ich des öfteren sehe, wenn ich am Vereinsteich sitze und er mit "Ludwig" seine Runde dreht: Bei euch am Angelteich vor dem Auslauf hab ich einen großen Hecht gesehen!!!
> 
> Ich: Äh, wie jetzt, da sind vielleicht 30-40cm Wasser und alles voll mit abgestorbenem Gras!
> 
> Er: Doch da war ein Hecht!
> 
> Ich: Okay, ich schaue mal nach!!!
> 
> Also die Gummistiefel und einen Kescher ins Auto und ab zum Graben, der jetzt, durch das Hochwasser auch Weserkontakt hat! Angekommen und natürlich nix zu sehen! Der Graben zieht sich so etwa 50m bis zur Weser. Einige male auf und ab gegangen und auch einmal, als ich aber am Auslauf des Vereinsteiches war etwas "plätschern" gehört(?), konnte es aber nicht lokalisieren! Nochmal hoch und wieder runter, aber nix wahrzunehmen! Na gut noch eine Runde um den Teich und mal schauen, ob der Sturm irgendwas angerichtet hat, zum Glück nicht!!! Dann wollte ich nochmal die Strecke abgehen, und steht er da??? Ja, die ganze Oberseite schaute etwas aus dem Wasser, vorsichtig den Kescher vor das Maul gehalten, dann ist er von alleine in den Kescher geschwommen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399323
> 
> 
> Das morsche Netz ist dann mal gleich gerissen, aber die 50m zur Weser hat es noch gehalten!!!
> 
> So war es auch ohne Angeln ein fischiger Tag und noch dazu ein Leben gerettet, wenn auch nicht gerade ein Ükellikeleben!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe mal Ihr kommt alle heil durch den Sturm!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Das erlebt man auch nicht oft


----------



## Astacus74

Raven87 schrieb:


> Also als Keschernetz kann ich das „Greys landing Net rubbermicronet“ empfehlen. Habe mich damals beim lieben @geomas infizie… ähm inspirieren lassen. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber eher ein Friedfischkescher!? Ich nutze ihn zumindestens dafür. Ein super Teil! Ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob es für deinen Einsatz passt. Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Größen.



Danke sieht nicht schlecht aus, mit der Keschersuche werd ich mich aber noch zurück halten da kamen doch heute direkt
die Abrechnungen von Strom, Wasser und Gas mehr brauch ich wohl nicht sagen  



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich doch heute mal produktiv sein, da ich eigentlich echt viel zu tun habe. Aber nein, eh ich mich versah fand ich mich am Wasser wieder und habe schon wieder currypulver an den Händen
> 
> Die romantische Flüsschenkulisse fehlt hier allerdings. Stattdessen höre ich Stadtlärm.



Produktiv kannst du auch ein anders Mal sein Angeln geht vor  



Niklas32 schrieb:


> So langsam nervt mich das Abschneidern ja  Bei nächster Gelegenheit geht es wieder zu dem kleinen Parkteich um die kleinen Rotfedern zu ärgern und Motivation zu tanken.



Das wird schon ist noch Winter und ab Frühjahr läuft es besser ganz bestimmt



Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin eben auch von einer windigen, kalten Stunde am See zurück. Ich wollte die neue Iron Chub Rute eindöbeln oder wenigstens mit einem Rotäuglein entschneidern.
> Das war leider nichts, keine Zupfer. Geangelt habe ich mit Pose und Brotknete vom Steg runter, quasi vor den Füßen.



Schade aber du wirst den Stock schon Entschneidern, da bin ich mir sicher



geomas schrieb:


> Das Wetter war doch ziemlich unangenehm und ich bin schon wieder am Schreibtisch. Aber gebissen hat es.
> Trotz einiger widriger Umstände konnte ich neben dem Moppel (54cm, PB für mich) noch einen etwas kleineren Aland landen.
> Nr. 3 stieg aus, obwohl ich die Bremse recht offen eingestellt hatte und die Rute sehr weich ist.



Na da hast du ja ein schönes Moppelchen auf die Schuppen gelegt, läuft also nicht nur bei den Döbeln  



Slappy schrieb:


> Wetter ist scheiße, mein Kopf müde und zuhause ist ne Freundin meiner Frau mit 2 Kindern zu Besuch.
> Also ab an Terrassengartenteich. Beißen wird wahrscheinlich nichts, vorallem nicht hier hinten, aber egal. Am Rest des Weihers ist angeln windbedingt nicht möglich



Angel macht den Kopf frei



Slappy schrieb:


> Wer sich jetzt fragt wieso ich so untypisch viel schreibe, dem möchte ich es erklären.
> 1. Ihr seit auch meine Therapeuten und dieser Post ist Teil meiner Therapie
> 2. War der Angeltag selbst für mich etwas besonderes. Ich habe ja schon einigen Wetterlagen getrotzt und bin in der Regel gescheitert. Heute aber nicht!
> 3. Das ist mein 1000er post und der darf ruhig mal etwas länger sein



Wir sind doch hier in der Selbsthilfegruppe Ükel da kann man über alles reden, Skyduck dein Problem kann auch gelöst werden
Ja bei dem Wetter ist das Angeln schon eine Herausforderung deswegen zählt dein Brassen doppelt  
und Glückwunsch zum 1000ten Post und Prost 



skyduck schrieb:


> Mein Gott wann komme ich endlich zum Wasser. Selbst zum Tackle kaufen fällt mir nichts mehr ein... Ich will endlich los.
> 
> Ich glaube ich muß nächste Woche spontan einen halben Tag frei nehmen, sonst wundern sich irgendwann meine Nachbarn wieso dieser seltsame Herr immer im Keller sitzt und mit seinen Angelzeug redet...



Tacklemäßig Wunschlos Glücklich??? Das kann nicht sein höre auf deine innere Stimme die flüstert dir ins Ohr suche, finde
und kaufe...
Wen kümmern denn die Nachbarn???



daci7 schrieb:


> Oh man ... ich wollte eigentlich ja am Wochenende auch mal wieder ans Wasser. Aber erstens hat der große die Pest mit nach Hause geschleppt und zweitens werd ich erstmal das Haus wieder flicken müssen nach dem Wind. Ich hab gerade in einer Not-OP die Außenleuchten abgeschnitten. Eine hing nur noch am Kabel und die andere auch extrem schief, da hatten sich schon alle drei Schrauben zur Hälfte aus dem Klinker gelöst ... die hätte mir glatt die Terassentür zerschlagen, wenn die runtergekommen wäre.
> Dachpfannen hab ich auch 2-3 neben dem Haus gezählt bei meiner Aktion... Morgen also erstmal aufräumen.
> Groetjes
> David



Oje da drück ich dir die Daumen das nicht noch mehr Dachpfannen auf die Reise gehen und die Pest glimpflich verläuft



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das morsche Netz ist dann mal gleich gerissen, aber die 50m zur Weser hat es noch gehalten!!!
> 
> So war es auch ohne Angeln ein fischiger Tag und noch dazu ein Leben gerettet, wenn auch nicht gerade ein Ükellikeleben!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe mal Ihr kommt alle heil durch den Sturm!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Noch einer der einen neuen Kescher braucht aber um einen Schnabeldöbel zu retten war er es doch Wert  



Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Ihr als Family da gut durchkommt, David. Durch den Sturm und durch C.


Das wird schon- ich hab mich ja eher gewundert, dass es uns erst so spät erwischt mit der Seuche. Immerhin sind wir potenzielle Superspreader mit zwei Leuten im Schuldienst an unterschiedlichen Schulen und drei Kindern in zwei verschiedenen KiTas ...
Mach mir da gerade mehr Sorgen ums Haus. Ich glaube ich hab grade die Dachpappe vom Hühnerstall gesehen - Leider aber nicht auf dem Hühnerstall.


----------



## Finke20

Petri geomas  zum PB Moppelchen und MS aus G zu deinem Kescher Zahndöbel .

Da hat man alle 6 Wochen am Wochenende frei und dann ist es wieder windig .


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Mach mir da gerade mehr Sorgen ums Haus. Ich glaube ich hab grade die Dachpappe vom Hühnerstall gesehen - Leider aber nicht auf dem Hühnerstall.



Na hoffentlich nur die Dachpappe, oh man ich drück dir die Daumen das das alles war was weggepustet wurde


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tikey0815

So, ich hab meinen Tacklekoffer für die künftigen lauen Nachtangel Trips aufgerüstet:





Es kann losgehen


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen Tacklekoffer für die künftigen lauen Nachtangel Trips aufgerüstet:
> Anhang anzeigen 399330
> 
> 
> Es kann losgehen


Durch dich werden wir in G. gut schlafen können, damit bist du ja für alles vorbereitet.


----------



## kuttenkarl

daci7, ich wünsche deiner Familie und das alles gut ausgeht.

Allen, die es gewagt haben bei dem Wetter rauszugehen sage ich Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend zusammen, da ist man mal 36 Std nicht on und muss fast zwei Stunden lesen, um wieder auf den Stand der Dinge zu kommen. Erst mal herzliche Petris an geomas, Slappy und MS aus G und natürlich alle anderen, die sich rausgewagt haben. Tolle Fische, die ihr da gefangen, respektive gekeschert habt. Und Alande, lieber Georg, ich liebe diese Burschen einfach. In der Wümme waren sie immer die ersten, die im zeitigen Frühjahr den Fluß wieder raufgezogen sind. Ich muss mich mal durch meine Jahrbücher blättern, weil ich gar nicht mehr im Kopf habe, wie groß mein PB war.
Wie gestern morgen angedeutet, hatte ich einen etwas chaotischen Tag. Der endete erst, als der neue Tag nur noch wenige Minuten entfernt war. Ja und heute etwas arbeiten, weitere Wünsche meiner Frau heimwerkend erfüllen, dann noch der freitägliche Schachabend mit einem Freund und jetzt endlich Ükel lesen. Danke für die intensive Swingtip-Debatte. Ich bin ja auch stolzer Multipicker-Besitzer, war aber schon länger nicht mehr mit der abgebrochenen Spitze los, naja, in der Elbe macht sie auch nicht wirklich Sinn. Mir geht es ein wenig wie dem Professor, ich swinge ganz gern, komme aber noch immer wieder aufs Feedern zurück, vor allem weil ich mich zu Fließgewässern hingezogen fühle. Trotzdem, bei meinem nächsten Besuch an einem See werde ich die Swinge auf jeden Fall mal wieder dabeihaben.
skyduck: Ich müsste noch eine seitlich zu montierende Lutz Hülse-Spitze rumliegen haben. Wenn ich sie wiederfinde, bekommst Du sie.
Gesündigt habe ich übrigens auch wieder, aber wem sag ich das. Es ist wieder eine Bruce Walker Match-Rute. Diesmal in 14 ft, wieder mit Schieberollenhalter und in sehr gutem Zustand. Dienstag reise ich nach Berlin (wenn denn die Züge wieder fahren) um sie abzuholen.


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen Tacklekoffer für die künftigen lauen Nachtangel Trips aufgerüstet:
> Anhang anzeigen 399330
> 
> 
> Es kann losgehen


Wo hast Du denn den her? Erinnert irgendwie stark an Exorzismus.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wahrscheinlich ist Tikey0815 Exorzist. Ich will jedenfalls in G nicht eben seinem Zelt schlafen.


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist Tikey0815 Exorzist. Ich will jedenfalls in G nicht eben seinem Zelt schlafen.



Seine hölzernen Zeltheringe gefallen mir aber ganz gut.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Womöglich hat er es auf die vom Döbel Besessnen abgesehen.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen Tacklekoffer für die künftigen lauen Nachtangel Trips aufgerüstet:
> Anhang anzeigen 399330
> 
> 
> Es kann losgehen


oh, sehr beeindruckend- gerade für mich als schwarze Romantik/Weird FIcton Afficionado. Da müssen wir und mal unbedingt in GW drüber unterhalten.

Aber davon abgesehen: Ich glaube, das ist in 5 Jahren Ükelgeschichte das erste eingestellte Bild mit ner Schusswaffe und weiteren Werkzeugen der Interpersonellen Gewalt. Just sayin.

Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen Tacklekoffer für die künftigen lauen Nachtangel Trips aufgerüstet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es kann losgehen



Na da kann uns in G wirklich nichts passieren wenn du im Nachbarzelt nächtigst weiß man sich dann
im Falle eines Falles zu helfen



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, da ist man mal 36 Std nicht on und muss fast zwei Stunden lesen, um wieder auf den Stand der Dinge zu kommen.



Der Ükel maschiert nach vorne



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wie gestern morgen angedeutet, hatte ich einen etwas chaotischen Tag. Der endete erst, als der neue Tag nur noch wenige Minuten entfernt war.



Boa das muß man aber auch nicht öfters haben



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Gesündigt habe ich übrigens auch wieder, aber wem sag ich das. Es ist wieder eine Bruce Walker Match-Rute. Diesmal in 14 ft, wieder mit Schieberollenhalter und in sehr gutem Zustand. Dienstag reise ich nach Berlin (wenn denn die Züge wieder fahren) um sie abzuholen.



Soso dann müssen wir ja noch bis Dienstag auf Bilder vom guten Stück warten, da spannst du uns aber ganz schön auf die Folter



Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Astacus74 schrieb:


> , da spannst du uns aber ganz schön auf die Folter



Das ist ja nun der Job von Tikey0815.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen Tacklekoffer für die künftigen lauen Nachtangel Trips aufgerüstet:
> Anhang anzeigen 399330
> 
> 
> Es kann losgehen





Minimax schrieb:


> oh, sehr beeindruckend- gerade für mich als schwarze Romantik/Weird FIcton Afficionado. Da müssen wir und mal unbedingt in GW drüber unterhalten.
> 
> Aber davon abgesehen: Ich glaube, das ist in 5 Jahren Ükelgeschichte das erste eingestellte Bild mit ner Schusswaffe und weiteren Werkzeugen der Interpersonellen Gewalt. Just sayin.
> 
> Minimax


Entschuldige bitte, lieber Tikey, ich nehme alles zurück. Ich wurde gerade auf dem Weg zum Späti von einem herumfliegenden Plastikstuhl angegriffen und verfolgt. Gegen solche Gefahren sollte man sich wappnen


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen Tacklekoffer für die künftigen lauen Nachtangel Trips aufgerüstet:


So weit so gut - aber Du weißt schon dass Sturmgewehre besser sind, oder...?


----------



## daci7

Ob Einzellader, ob Vollatomatik - Hauptsache Silberkugeln sach ich immer 

Ich bin soweit doch noch ganz gut durchgekommen (glaub ich). 2-3 Pfannen, die Lampen und noch ein paar Bahnen Dachpappe. Jetzt warte ich auf die Sonnne um zu sichten welch tolle Überraschungen ich jetzt im Garten habe. Ich hoffe ja auf ein Trampolin! Neue Gartenmöbel wären diese Saison auch nötig.
Zur Beruhigung der Nerven hab ich gestern Abend dann noch etwas gebastelt


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, lieber Tikey, ich nehme alles zurück. Ich wurde gerade auf dem Weg zum Späti von einem herumfliegenden Plastikstuhl angegriffen und verfolgt. Gegen solche Gefahren sollte man sich wappnen


mon dieu, einen gewaltsamen Eindruck wollte ich hier doch wahrlich nicht schüren, erst recht nicht in den heiligen Hallen des Ükels  Lasst mich euch erklären werte Gentlemen, ich bin ein Schißhase, fürwahr, wenn beim Nachtangeln die ersten Fledermäuse ihre Kreise ziehen und die Dämmerung langsam ins dunkle zieht, wähne ich armer Schopf mich in Beobachtung und lauere Furchtsam den Geräuschen um mich herum, selbst die des Weges kreuzende Weinbergschnecke bekommt dann den Anschein mit einem Arsenal von scharfen Zähnen auf mich zuzueilen, ja, für solche einsame gruselige Nachtabende,dafür wollte ich mich wappnen, auf das ich auch eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang noch am Swim weilen kann


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wir sind doch bei Dir lieber, Tikey0815. Mit uns am nächtlichen Swim wird Dir bestimmt nichts zustoßen.


----------



## daci7

Mindestens die Hälfte des Ükels würd ich ja eher auf der Seite der Angst-vor-Sonnenlicht/Silberkugeln/Knoblauch/Weihwasser/Holzpflöcken-Fraktion sehen.
Von daher bist du mit denen tatsächlich "sicher" am Wasser


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Ob Einzellader, ob Vollatomatik - Hauptsache Silberkugeln sach ich immer
> 
> Ich bin soweit doch noch ganz gut durchgekommen (glaub ich). 2-3 Pfannen, die Lampen und noch ein paar Bahnen Dachpappe. Jetzt warte ich auf die Sonnne um zu sichten welch tolle Überraschungen ich jetzt im Garten habe. Ich hoffe ja auf ein Trampolin! Neue Gartenmöbel wären diese Saison auch nötig.
> Zur Beruhigung der Nerven hab ich gestern Abend dann noch etwas gebastelt


So nennt man das heute,   was hast du denn feines "gebastelt"?
Die Flasche sieht ja schon mal gut aus  
Und hast du neue Gartenmöbel und ein Trampolin bekommen???


Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wir sind doch bei Dir lieber, Tikey0815. Mit uns am nächtlichen Swim wird Dir bestimmt nichts zustoßen.


----------



## Tricast

daci7 : Eine schicke Wickelbank hast Du da rumstehen.    

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So nennt man das heute,   was hast du denn feines "gebastelt"?
> Die Flasche sieht ja schon mal gut aus
> Und hast du neue Gartenmöbel und ein Trampolin bekommen???
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Leider bin ich leer ausgegangen in der Sturmlotterie ... hab nur leere Müllbeutel zugelost bekommen. Naja - immerhin hats mich nicht so erwischt wie nen Kumpel (Landwirt), der jetzt knapp 400 Dachziegel organisieren muss um seine Scheune wieder dicht zu kriegen.

Mein Bastelprojekt ist noch viel zu unausgereift um vorgestellt zu werden. Hauptprotagonistin ist wieder ein Match-Blank. Diesmal kriegt die Dame aber funkiges Makeup - und daran verzweifel ich gerade ein wenig 
Groetjes


----------



## daci7

Tricast schrieb:


> daci7 : Eine schicke Wickelbank hast Du da rumstehen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Danke! Ist größtenteils aus dem 3D-Drucker und wird über Kleinanzeigen vertrieben.
Grüße
David


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Mein Bastelprojekt ist nich viel zu unausgereift um vorgestellt zu werden. Hauptprotagonistin ist wieder ein Match-Blank. Diesmal kriegt die Dame aber funkiges Makeup - und daran verzweifel ich gerade ein wenig



Na man gut das da bei dir nicht mehr passiert ist, hier sind nur ein Paar Bäume und vereinzelt ein paar Dachziegel 
umgeweht oder eigenständig auf reisen gegangen.
Da drück ich deinem Kumpel die Daumen das er das Dach schnell dicht kriegt.
Da bin ich aber gespannt was du da für ein Stöckchen veredelst.



Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

Zum Glück ging es halbwegs glimpflich aus daci7 und kommt heil wie schnell wieder aus dem C Zeug raus!
Viel Spaß beim neuen Rutenprojekt!


----------



## Ukel

Auf gehts, der Sturm ist vorbei, Sonne scheint, zwei Ruten sind ausgelegt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> mon dieu, einen gewaltsamen Eindruck wollte ich hier doch wahrlich nicht schüren, erst recht nicht in den heiligen Hallen des Ükels  Lasst mich euch erklären werte Gentlemen, ich bin ein Schißhase, fürwahr, wenn beim Nachtangeln die ersten Fledermäuse ihre Kreise ziehen und die Dämmerung langsam ins dunkle zieht, wähne ich armer Schopf mich in Beobachtung und lauere Furchtsam den Geräuschen um mich herum, selbst die des Weges kreuzende Weinbergschnecke bekommt dann den Anschein mit einem Arsenal von scharfen Zähnen auf mich zuzueilen, ja, für solche einsame gruselige Nachtabende,dafür wollte ich mich wappnen, auf das ich auch eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang noch am Swim weilen kann


Wir werden im Twilight dann einfach zur Abhärtung richtige Gruselgeschichten erzählen ,
die die tatsächlich vorhandenen kleinen Naturgeister lieben und alle konzentriert wegen der Mindcraft anziehen, 
dieses dann koboldhaft begeistert umsetzen und je nach Gusto Wildschwein, T-Rex oder anderes im Schatten vorspielen ...


----------



## Ukel

Au fein, schon direkt französisches Liedgut abgewehrt


----------



## rustaweli

Sodele, kein Schnickschnack, kein fein Schickimicki. Heute wieder ganz einfach und bewährt. 




Dickköpfe ließen sich bisher leider nicht blicken und ich werde gleich den Heimweg antreten. 
Glücklich bin ich trotzdem, denn Barbus hat mich endlich für '22 entschneidert. 




Dickes Petri Ukel und viel Spaß noch Dir und dem gesamten Ükel. 

Anbei, ich glaube ich sollte mir endlich eingestehen das es mit fein fein an diesem Abschnitt nix wird. Etwas mehr Strömung heute plus die knapp 70er Barbe forderten mir und der Combo im Drill einiges ab. Und Moby sollte ich hier auch nie unterm Radar laufen lassen.


----------



## Ukel

Kann nicht mit Döbeln dienen, dafür breeselt es zum Auftakt, No. 2+3


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anbei, ich glaube ich sollte mir endlich eingestehen das es mit fein fein an diesem Abschnitt nix wird. Etwas mehr Strömung heute plus die knapp 70er Barbe forderten mir und der Combo im Drill einiges ab. Und Moby sollte ich hier auch nie unterm Radar laufen lassen.


Eine sinnreiche Feststellung , denn warum angelt man denn so Freizeit-mäßig?
Wenn man nicht den Sonderfall eines Wettkampfangeln mit allen *Fein*heiten und möglichst vielen Punkten bestreiten muss? (das ist in der Tat anders gelagert)
Ich will jedenfalls möglichst gute und große Fische erwischen und keschern, dazu ist der Rahmen wie du schreibst. 
Extrem unterkalibrig ist einfach nur leichtsinning oder gar blöde.


----------



## Ukel

Der Sturm scheint die Gesellschaft munter gemacht zu haben
2×




Und weiter mit 




Kleiner auch dabei




Und wieder


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri allen Fängern.

Ich war gestern Nachmittags am Wasser. Eine Rute, Federkiel und Semmel am einlauf des Altwassers. Ging ganz gut was durch das steigende Wasser, von Karpfen, Brachsen und sogar ein Essling war alles gut gemischt. War richtig erholsam wider mal am Fischen zu sein und eine Rute reicht mir aktuell vollkommen aus.


----------



## Mescalero

Nordlichtangler
Wenn ich nach Japan gucke, sind die Bedingungen für Angler, besonders wenn man die urbanen Gegenden betrachtet, vergleichbar mit den hiesigen. Wenige natürliche Gewässer, alles voller Besatzfisch, hoher Angeldruck....
Also haben manche Angler aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und sich auf Bitterling spezialisiert, eine Art die eigentlich total uninteressant ist, weil viel zu klein. Und das Ziel ist nicht mehr, den fettesten und längsten Fisch zu fangen sondern den kleinsten.
Das kann man auch in D machen, es müssen ja nicht unbedingt Bitterlinge sein. Wenn man es richtig anstellt, ist das nicht leichtsinnig und blöde schon gar nicht.

Petri zu den tollen Fängen Ukel und rustaweli !


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Essling



Was ist das?
Wenn ich das googel kommt ne Stadt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist das?
> Wenn ich das googel kommt ne Stadt.


Ist ne Nase, Prof.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Ükel, es freut mich wirklich sehr wie du uns hier an deine Erfahrungen teilhaben lässt.
> Das Buch die ersten 10 Jahre hab ich schon einige male durchgelesen und bin stolz es in meiner kleinen Bibliothek zu haben. Leider kann ich was das Döbel Angeln angeht von der Größe nicht mit anderen Flüßen mithalten aber doch ist es immer eine schöne Zeit diesem Fisch zu fangen. Mein Augenmerk des letzten Jahres lag da bei mir eher auf den Frauennerfling und Rotaugen. Ersterer ist ein ausgesprochen schöner Fisch und würde sicher auch in euer Fangbuch passen. Das Laichkleid der Milchner ist zumindest einmalig und mit nichts zu vergleichen, richtig schöne Fische. Auch die Nase oder wie man bei uns sagt Essling wäre sicher auch einmal etwas für euch. Wenn im Sommer das Wasser schön klar ist und die Nasen beim abfressen der Steinplatten schön im Wasser blinken schhlägt das Herz eines Flußanglers höher. Nichtzuvergessen wenn Fische wie Döbel, Frauennerfling, Nase und Barbe in einem Schwarm zusammenstehen und der Blick einem ein lächeln zaubert. Das sind Momente am Wasser die man so nicht bezahlt bekommt und man sich immer gern erinnert.



Professor Tinca 
_ Chondrostoma nasus _


----------



## Ukel

Tja beim nächsten Biss ging der Fisch kurz nach dem Anschlag verloren, danach war erstmal Pause. Später gesellten sich aber noch zwei Brässchen und zwei Rotaugen hinzu. 
Langsam wird's dunkel, packe jetzt ein, aber richtig schön war's.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen erfolgreichen Ükels des Tages!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler
> Wenn ich nach Japan gucke, sind die Bedingungen für Angler, besonders wenn man die urbanen Gegenden betrachtet, vergleichbar mit den hiesigen. Wenige natürliche Gewässer, alles voller Besatzfisch, hoher Angeldruck....
> Also haben manche Angler aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und sich auf Bitterling spezialisiert, eine Art die eigentlich total uninteressant ist, weil viel zu klein. Und das Ziel ist nicht mehr, den fettesten und längsten Fisch zu fangen sondern den kleinsten.
> Das kann man auch in D machen, es müssen ja nicht unbedingt Bitterlinge sein. Wenn man es richtig anstellt, ist das nicht leichtsinnig und blöde schon gar nicht.
> 
> Petri zu den tollen Fängen Ukel und rustaweli !


Sehe ich auch so, noch' mehr meine Frau, das ist hochsinnreich in Höchstpotenz - im wahrsten Doppelsinne! 
Sie setzt ähnliches aber nicht wieder zurück ... die gehen praktisch ganz in die Verarbeitung und in den Magen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ukel schrieb:


> Tja beim nächsten Biss ging der Fisch kurz nach dem Anschlag verloren, danach war erstmal Pause. Später gesellten sich aber noch zwei Brässchen und zwei Rotaugen hinzu.
> Langsam wird's dunkel, packe jetzt ein, aber richtig schön war's.


Brässchen ist gut! 
Die, die auch vielerorts als Tarngüstern rumgeistern ...

Wunderbar, wenn es ein schöner Angeltag war.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Mindestens die Hälfte des Ükels würd ich ja eher auf der Seite der Angst-vor-Sonnenlicht/Silberkugeln/Knoblauch/Weihwasser/Holzpflöcken-Fraktion sehen.
> Von daher bist du mit denen tatsächlich "sicher" am Wasser


Ich zähle mich da ganz rational zur "Knüppel aus dem Sack" Fraktion.. 


Ukel schrieb:


> Au fein, schon direkt französisches Liedgut abgewehrt


Und ein unglaublich schönes Bild geknipst..


rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, kein Schnickschnack, kein fein Schickimicki. Heute wieder ganz einfach und bewährt.


Hat sich offensichtlich gelohnt - Petri zum schönen B-fisch..


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Extrem unterkalibrig ist einfach nur leichtsinning oder gar blöde.


Nimm dies Du Grobangler: 5(!) Kg Lifting Power...


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.


Auch dir ein herzliches Petri!


Mescalero schrieb:


> Das kann man auch in D machen, es müssen ja nicht unbedingt Bitterlinge sein


Ich sach nur Deutsch Japanischer Goby Club Düsseldorf - das geistert mir immer noch im Kopf herum...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nimm dies Du Grobangler: 5(!) Kg Lifting Power...


Was nutzt das, wenn es die Rute könnte, der Angler am Ende aber versagt bzw. zusammenbricht?  
5kg = ca. 50N, *ca.3m Reststange = 150Nm, viel Spaß bei dem Automotordrehmoment!

Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren mit der starken 3m Spin im dunkel-Twilight *einmal* einen 4Pfd Zander mit dichte-bei-Biss ausgehoben, weil der so mickrig zog und ich auch nicht erst groß was auspacken wollte. Das war schon echt eine Hebelast und ist gerade noch gut gegangen.
Beim Friedfischen hab ich allermeist Kescher, was soll denn dabei das viel Ausheben können?

Bei Klippenangeln und so ist das klar sinnvoll, aber auch da gilt Satz-1.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 5(!) Kg Lifting Power...



Das schafft meine Colmic Potenza Pro auch aber ich hab es noch nicht ausprobiert, mangels 5kg Döbel.


----------



## Dace

rustaweli 

Eine prächtige Barbe hast da gefangen, Petri dazu und den anderen Fängen!

Allgemein habe ich da mal eine Frage zur Rutenablage:

Ich sehe hier öfters auf den Fotos, dass nicht selten auf den hinteren Rutenhalter verzichtet wird. Das die Rute steil stehen soll, klar, aber ich muss doch richtig runter beim Anschlag und den Kopf hoch in den Nacken dabei, um auch eine Bissentfaltung mal zu beobachten. Ich finde das ist eine eher ungünstige Position - oder gibt es da etwas, was einen Vorteil bringt oder eine anderweitige Erklärung?

Tight lines


----------



## rustaweli

Petri Ukel , glaube nun hast Du auch fast jeden Fisch im Umkreis Deiner Stelle begrüßen dürfen! Herzliches Petri auch Dir, werter dawurzelsepp , freut mich! 
Mescalero , denke Du und Nordi versteht Euch da falsch. Denke er meinte damit nicht den Spaß am Nachstellen der Kleinen mit passendem Tackle! Selbst wenn, es macht Dich glücklich und wirkt zerstreuend auf Dich, absolut alles andere ist dermaßen was von egal! Was er glaube meint, ist zu fein auf bestimmte Fische angeln. Oft sind wir, ich, ja völlig angefixt von der englischen Angelei. Nicht selten zu Recht, oft , zumindest in meinem Fall, ohne ehrlich zu reflektieren. Comercials, Ufer ohne Bewuchs, kaum Hindernisse im Wasser, Standartgrößen. Die Iren angeln da schon wieder ganz anders, eigentlich eher passend. Nicht selten geht das zu Lasten des Fisches, einem selbst, des Tackle's und auch im blöden Fall zu Lasten der Umwelt. Abrisse, zu lange Drills, Überbelastung von Schnur, Rute, Rolle usw.. Erinnere mich noch zu gut an den Rutenbruch letztes Jahr. Blöd für den Fisch, blöd für mich. 
Denke dies war seine eigentliche Intention und weniger eine Kritik an feines Fischen auf kleine Arten/Größen.


----------



## Ukel

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, kein Schnickschnack, kein fein Schickimicki. Heute wieder ganz einfach und bewährt.
> Anhang anzeigen 399357
> 
> Dickköpfe ließen sich bisher leider nicht blicken und ich werde gleich den Heimweg antreten.
> Glücklich bin ich trotzdem, denn Barbus hat mich endlich für '22 entschneidert.
> Anhang anzeigen 399358
> 
> Dickes Petri Ukel und viel Spaß noch Dir und dem gesamten Ükel.
> 
> Anbei, ich glaube ich sollte mir endlich eingestehen das es mit fein fein an diesem Abschnitt nix wird. Etwas mehr Strömung heute plus die knapp 70er Barbe forderten mir und der Combo im Drill einiges ab. Und Moby sollte ich hier auch nie unterm Radar laufen lassen.


Petri zur schönen Barbe, diese Größe macht schon richtig Spaß. Da wo neben Döbeln mit Barben zu rechnen ist, sollte das Gerät barbengerecht gewählt werden, damit es nicht zum unendlich langen Drill oder Schnurbruch kommt. Musste ich auch erst lernen.


----------



## Ukel

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Brässchen ist gut!
> Die, die auch vielerorts als Tarngüstern rumgeistern ...
> 
> Wunderbar, wenn es ein schöner Angeltag war.


In diesem See glänzen Güstern durch vollständige Abwesenheit, daher macht Die Bestimmung eines Hochrücken hier keine Probleme


----------



## Ukel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und ein unglaublich schönes Bild geknipst..


Musste erstmal schauen, was du meinen könntest, ist es evtl. das Keschernetz?


----------



## rustaweli

Dace schrieb:


> rustaweli
> 
> Eine prächtige Barbe hast da gefangen, Petri dazu und den anderen Fängen!
> 
> Allgemein habe ich da mal eine Frage zur Rutenablage:
> 
> Ich sehe hier öfters auf den Fotos, dass nicht selten auf den hinteren Rutenhalter verzichtet wird. Das die Rute steil stehen soll, klar, aber ich muss doch richtig runter beim Anschlag und den Kopf hoch in den Nacken dabei, um auch eine Bissentfaltung mal zu beobachten. Ich finde das ist eine eher ungünstige Position - oder gibt es da etwas, was einen Vorteil bringt oder eine anderweitige Erklärung?
> 
> Tight lines


Vielen lieben Dank!

Rutenablage, hm.
Also was mich betrifft, so ist es wohl einfach die Macht der Gewohnheit. Schon zu Kindertagen stellten mein Onkel und ich die Ruten so wenn wir an Flüssen waren. Feederspitzen hatten wir nicht. Später waren es Highpods an den Flüssen.
Mir persönlich ist mein Highpod oft nervig zum Schleppen, so nehme ich trotzdem den Strömungsdruck raus und sehe auch ohne Feederspitze an der Rute das gleich etwas passiert. Geht es in die Bremse, Griff zur Rute, dabei Finger auf Rolle beim Anhieb, dieser schräg hoch entgegen der Strömung auf ca. 10 Uhr, Bremse justieren.
Weiß es aber eigentlich auch nicht besser oder anders zu machen bei Strömung.


----------



## Mescalero

rustaweli 
Vermutlich hast du vollkommen Recht und ich habe den Nordlichtangler einfach falsch verstanden. 
Zu fein ist natürlich großer Mist und führt zu loose-loose für Tier und Mensch. Da sind wir uns wohl alle einig. Aus diesem Blickwinkel stimmt die Aussage "leichtsinnig und sogar blöd" uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Astacus74

So fein wie möglich, so stark wie nötig aber das wissen glaub ich alle und für die Jungangler die hier still mitlesen 
das feine Rotaugengeschirr vom freien Kanal funktioniert nicht am See mit Seerosen, Schilf und Binsen, da muß dann schon 
kräftiger/stärker gefischt werden.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Astacus74 schrieb:


> e und für die Jungangler die hier still mitlesen
> das feine Rotaugengeschirr vom freien Kanal funktioniert nicht am See



Medienprofis sagen ja nicht grundlos immer:
"NICHT ZU HAUSE NACHMACHEN!"


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an dawurzelsepp, Ukel und rustaweli. Schöne Fische, die ihr da wieder überlisten konntet. Ich habe mich heute ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wieder aufraffen können, mich ans Wasser zu setzen. Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen, genug Motivation hat es heute ja gegeben.


----------



## rustaweli

Ukel schrieb:


> Petri zur schönen Barbe, diese Größe macht schon richtig Spaß. Da wo neben Döbeln mit Barben zu rechnen ist, sollte das Gerät barbengerecht gewählt werden, damit es nicht zum unendlich langen Drill oder Schnurbruch kommt. Musste ich auch erst lernen.


Danke Dir und ja, da braucht es den Weg des Lernens, fernab von tollen Videos!


----------



## Slappy

Petri gehen noch raus an Ukel , bei dir läufts ja richtig gut  an rustaweli zur Barbe    und an dawurzelsepp  zur scheinbar mega season gestern


----------



## rhinefisher

Ukel schrieb:


> , ist es evtl. das Keschernetz?


Ja genau - diese Komposition aus Fisch/Schuppen, Netz, Licht und Wasser spricht mich unheimlich an.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> viel Spaß bei dem Automotordrehmoment!


He he - ich bestehe ja nicht nur aus Fett...


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> was soll denn dabei das viel Ausheben können?


Darum gehts natürlich nicht wirklich, aber solche Teile sind halt zum Posenfischen auf Barbe und Karpfen unheimlich gut zu gebrauchen.
Man muss nicht ständig darauf achten dass die Rute nicht zerbröselt - kommt nem Grobian wie mir ganz zu pass..


----------



## Dace

#Rutenablage

Ich benutze immer zwei Rutenhalter mit unterschiedlichen Rutenhalterköpfen. Der  vordere Rutenhalterkopf ist in der Regel, insbesondere beim Angeln im Fließgewässer, eine Mutti-Auflager, mit der sich bequem der Winkel zur Strömung einwenig nachjustieren lässt.

Den Sitz dann entsprechend zur Rute in Position gebracht, dann habe ich die Rutenspitze gut im Auge und beim Biss bin schnell in Anschlagposition.







Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Ukel , rustaweli und dawurzelsepp!! Die Vielfalt an gezeigten Fischen ist einfach wunderbar.


Dace schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier öfters auf den Fotos, dass nicht selten auf den hinteren Rutenhalter verzichtet wird. Das die Rute steil stehen soll, klar, aber ich muss doch richtig runter beim Anschlag und den Kopf hoch in den Nacken dabei, um auch eine Bissentfaltung mal zu beobachten.


mir dient tatsächlich in den meisten Fällen entweder das pure Gras oder aber meine Tasche/ mein Seesack. Wenns läuft dann die Rute in der Hand und den Zeigefinger an der Schnur, ihr kennt das ja.
So fahr ich an meinem Flüsschen relativ gut. Aber das Ganze ist sicherlich abhängig von Gewässer-, Ruten-, sowie Zielfisch. Karpfen mit der Silstar Specimen 2 3/4lbs macht bspw. keinen Sinn die Bissanzeige über die Spitze laufen zu lassen. Hier brauche ich zwei Ablagen, damit ich Silberpapier etc. in die Schnur hängen kann.
Am effektivsten ist sicherlich deine Variante Dace 
Also nach dem Touch Ledgering selbstverständlich. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - wow, ein herzliches Petri zur Barbe! Gute Entscheidung, daß Du es nicht „sehr leicht” versucht hast!

Ein Petri heil natürlich auch Dir, Ukel , zu Deiner gemischen See-Strecke mit Abramis-Dominanz!

Schön von Dir zu lesen, dawurzelsepp ! Petri zu Nase, Karpen und Brachsen!


----------



## Ukel

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja genau - diese Komposition aus Fisch/Schuppen, Netz, Licht und Wasser spricht mich unheimlich an.


Da hast du recht, hab es mir auch im Nachhinein jetzt angesehen, ist mir vorher gar nicht so aufgefallen


----------



## Hecht100+

rustaweli , Ukel , dawurzelsepp  Dickes Petri für eure Fische
und natürlich auch ein Petri an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe mal eine seltsame Frage, kann man große Bäume, die vom Sturm etwas schief gedrückt wurden, wieder in ihre ursprüngliche Stellung bekommen? Hat da jemand schon mal was von gehört oder selber erlebt? Die Kraft fürs  zurück drücken ist nicht das Problem, mir geht es mehr um die Haltbarkeit danach.


----------



## geomas

Dace - ist ja witzig, gestern hatte ich eine Rutenablage wie die von Dir abgebildete in der Hand und fragte mich, wer die wohl in welcher Situation einsetzen würde... 

Im schneller fließenden Fluß habe ich meist irgendeine beliebige V- oder U-förmige Ablage vorne im Einsatz, das hintere Ende der Rute wird im Gras, auch mal auf nem Knie oder einer Ködertasche geparkt. Nachjustieren tue ich dann über die Rolle. Die Spitze der Rute je nach Strömung meist hochgestellt, um wenig Schnur im Wasser zu haben. Und klar - das ist meist unbequem zu beobachten.

Beim Angeln mit der Picker im Stillwasser oder langsam fließenden Fluß habe ich die Rute meist auf einer horizontalen Schaumstoffablage (vor ein paar Seiten gezeigt), das Griffende ruht auf dem Knie/Oberschenkel. 

Die Swingtip habe ich meist ähnlich wie die Pickerabgelegt, nur eben vorne auf einer V-förmigen Ablage. Und den Griff parke ich gerne auf „irgendeiner” Ablage. Die gelben Schaumstoff-Us von Matrix, gedacht fürn Kescherstiel, nehme ich gerne dafür.


----------



## Dace

Hecht100+ 

Ich habe das mal mit unserem kleineren Apfelbaum gemacht. Dazu habe ich mit einer Schrägstütze vorsichtig nach und nach nachjustiert bis er einigermaßen gerade war. Ist wieder festgewachsen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> He he - ich bestehe ja nicht nur aus Fett...
> 
> Darum gehts natürlich nicht wirklich, aber solche Teile sind halt zum Posenfischen auf Barbe und Karpfen unheimlich gut zu gebrauchen.
> Man muss nicht ständig darauf achten dass die Rute nicht zerbröselt - kommt nem Grobian wie mir ganz zu pass..


Dann ist es klar, da gehe ich voll mit, haltbares Gerät und wenige Sorge drum haben ist schon sehr sehr fein!
Die ganzen modernen spiraligen X'e und X45 und XX-Wicklungen mit oft noch einigen Prisen von Nanopartikel-Harz sind in der Richtung schon sehr klasse geworden, 
können richtig was ab, wo man früher eine Kevlar-Armierung drum herum brauchte, und dabei heute noch wieder leichter geworden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine seltsame Frage, kann man große Bäume, die vom Sturm etwas schief gedrückt wurden, wieder in ihre ursprüngliche Stellung bekommen? Hat da jemand schon mal was von gehört oder selber erlebt? Die Kraft fürs  zurück drücken ist nicht das Problem, mir geht es mehr um die Haltbarkeit danach.


Klar geht das, hab ich bei kleineren Größen schon öfter wieder einfach mal gerade gebogen. Muss nur irgendwie für die Wurzeln wieder anwachsbar sein, sonst auch gießen.
Als Obelix könnte ich auch die großen! 
Wichtig ist, dass sie eine Zeit lang wieder in der richtig aufgerichteten Lage stehen bleiben bis die Wurzeln wieder greifen, so 1 Woche kann schon reichen.
Muss man also fixieren, oder die Winde evtl. fixieren und absichern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> #Rutenablage
> 
> Den Sitz dann entsprechend zur Rute in Position gebracht, dann habe ich die Rutenspitze gut im Auge und beim Biss bin schnell in Anschlagposition.


Vor allem kannst du ja richtig anschlagen, wenn Schnur und Rutenspitze in Flucht sind, und der gesamte Hubbereich der Rute auch wirksam auf die Leine genutzt werden kann. Was natürlich zur Köderdistanz gehört, je weiter um so mehr brauchst du das auch.
Einige der einfach mal so Astgabel-artig Schrägsteller pickern wie öfter beschrieben auf kurze Distanz, da brauchen sie zumindest nicht viel Hub von der Rute.


----------



## Astacus74

Ukel schrieb:


> Auf gehts, der Sturm ist vorbei, Sonne scheint, zwei Ruten sind ausgelegt





Ukel schrieb:


> Au fein, schon direkt französisches Liedgut abgewehrt


Mehr als das, da schick ich mal ein dickes Petri Heil zu deiner schönen bunten Strecke.
Und dann so ein schönes Bild von deiner Traumhften Angelstelle, gern mehr davon.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, kein Schnickschnack, kein fein Schickimicki. Heute wieder ganz einfach und bewährt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickköpfe ließen sich bisher leider nicht blicken und ich werde gleich den Heimweg antreten.
> Glücklich bin ich trotzdem, denn Barbus hat mich endlich für '22 entschneidert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickes Petri @Ukel und viel Spaß noch Dir und dem gesamten Ükel.
> 
> Anbei, ich glaube ich sollte mir endlich eingestehen das es mit fein fein an diesem Abschnitt nix wird. Etwas mehr Strömung heute plus die knapp 70er Barbe forderten mir und der Combo im Drill einiges ab. Und Moby sollte ich hier auch nie unterm Radar laufen lassen.


Auch an dir ein dickes Petri Heil da hast du ja eine schöne Barbe auf die Schuppen gelegt, Ausdauer zahlt sich halt aus



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Nachmittags am Wasser. Eine Rute, Federkiel und Semmel am einlauf des Altwassers. Ging ganz gut was durch das steigende Wasser, von Karpfen, Brachsen und sogar ein Essling war alles gut gemischt. War richtig erholsam wider mal am Fischen zu sein und eine Rute reicht mir aktuell vollkommen aus.



Da hast du ja auch eine schöne Strecke auf die Schuppen gelegt Petri Heil dazu.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen, genug Motivation hat es heute ja gegeben.



Dann mal Petri Heil für morgen



Dace schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer zwei Rutenhalter mit unterschiedlichen Rutenhalterköpfen. Der vordere Rutenhalterkopf ist in der Regel, insbesondere beim Angeln im Fließgewässer, eine Mutti-Auflager, mit der sich bequem der Winkel zur Strömung einwenig nachjustieren lässt.
> 
> Den Sitz dann entsprechend zur Rute in Position gebracht, dann habe ich die Rutenspitze gut im Auge und beim Biss bin schnell in Anschlagposition.



So gefällt mir das auch, das wichtigste ist sich nicht zu verenken, wenn man ein paar Stunden hochkonzentriert in gebückter
Haltung auf die Dinge lauert die da passieren sollen



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine seltsame Frage, kann man große Bäume, die vom Sturm etwas schief gedrückt wurden, wieder in ihre ursprüngliche Stellung bekommen? Hat da jemand schon mal was von gehört oder selber erlebt? Die Kraft fürs zurück drücken ist nicht das Problem, mir geht es mehr um die Haltbarkeit danach.



Das kommt drauf an was für ein Baum, wie alt und haben die Wurzeln vorher schon gelitten sprich war er vielleicht schon
morsch???
Einfach gerade drücken mach gehen aber bis der wieder fest verwurzelt ist wird das schon länger dauern mit ein zwei Wochen
wirst du da nicht auskommen, Jahre treffen es da besser


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

#Rutenablage

Ich denke, dass viele Angler aufgrund der steilen Stellung der Rute den Druck der Strömung besser nehmen wollen, ist ja logisch.

Wenn ich die Rute sehr steil mit dem Handteil auf dem Boden fixiere, bekomme ich mehr Höhe und damit Schnur aus dem Wasser. Mit einer längeren Rute komme ich noch höher, das wird aber ein Wettlauf mit der Rutenlänge.

In den meisten Fällen erreiche ich das auch und m.E. besser mit zwei Rutenhaltern, zum Beispiel mit sehr langen Rutenhaltern. Da komme ich sogar noch höher.

Ich nehme das gerne, wenn ich auch auf der anderen Flussseite angel. Wir sprechen dann von der "Rasiersitzmethode", da verbleibt wenig Schnur im Wasser und damit wirkt weniger Druck auf die Rute explizit Rutenspitze. Da ist es mit dem Sitzen schlechter, dan muss man meistens stehen.

Nachtrag:
Ich habe noch einmal hier ein Foto. Wir haben das Setup "Rasiersitz" gerne auf Messen genommen, da konnten die Leute unter den Ruten hindurch gehen - war ganz wichtig!







Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Mit etwas Unglück auf Seiten der hiesigen Alande kann ich den Burschen morgen am Vormittag erneut nachstellen. 
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter dann aktuell tatsächlich ist. Der Sturm war hier weniger übel als befürchtet. Gut so.
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich bei Breadpunch bleiben soll oder besser ne dickere Flocke versuche. Probieren kann ich ja beide Varianten. 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich das zuletzt genutzte (Fertig-) Vorfach gegen ein etwas kräftigeres aus eigener Fertigung wechseln. 
Die Alande zeigten sich nicht besonders kampfstark, aber etwas Masse ist ja doch im Spiel.


----------



## geomas

Nachtrag oder Vorschau - habe eben die Ruten für morgen klargemacht. 

Die 10ft Bomb-Rute (Parabolix) bleibt wie gehabt, also mit 8lb Geflecht, kurzer Schlagschnur, festem Seitenarm für einen kleinen Drahtkorb und Vorfach von etwa 50cm. 
Zusätzlich kommt eine mir ganz neue Combo mit: eine DAM Exquisite Multi Picker in 3m (hatte letztes jahr supergünstig ein praktisch neues Paar davon in NL erstanden) mit neuer alter DAM CD II 225 und farblich passender 4lb Maxima Chameleon drauf. Hier habe ich eine andere Art des festen Seitenarms montiert: die Hauptschnur läuft zu einem kleinen Karabinerwirbel, dort wird ein Drahtkorb oder ne Bomb eingehängt. Etwa 20cm darüber habe ich das Vorfach mittels 4fachem „Waterknot” befestigt. Das Vorfach ist etwa 50cm lang und am Business-End soll ein 8er Browning Sphere Ultra Strong (fällt klein aus und ist relativ zierlich für die Stärke) den Kontakt zum Fisch herstellen und sichern.
Diese Art des Paternosters will ich auch andersrum (also Bomb/Korb am kurzen angeknoteten Seitenarm, so beschrieb es zum Beispiel Fred Foster) mal probieren.
Je nach den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen werde ich wohl die Geflecht-Rute als Combo Nr. 1 fischen und die schnieke DAM-Kombination bleibt evtl. im Futteral. Je nach Lust und Laune. 


Allen Ükels einen schönen Sonntag, ob am Wasser oder sonstewo...


----------



## hester

Dace
Rasiersitz, da fällt mir gleich Vincent Kluwe-York ein. Seine Bücher haben mich sehr inspiriert und für das feine Fischen empfänglich gemacht. 

geomas 
Die Sphere Haken finde ich auch super. Seit ich die Sphere Match benutze habe ich das Gefühl ich würde mehr Plötz fangen, der Haken fliegt quasi ins Fischmaul.


----------



## Dace

hester 

Ja, von Vincent Kluwe-York habe ich hier noch sein Buch "fishing english - englisch fischen". Zu der Zeit gab es noch nicht so viele deutschsprachige Bücher und gerade von deutschen Anglern über das englische Angeln. 

Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Dace schrieb:


> Ja, von Vincent Kluwe-York habe ich hier noch sein Buch "fishing english - englisch fischen"


Vincent hatte vor ca zwei Jahren hier mal ein kurzes Gastspiel, aber die wenigen Berichte könnt ihr selber nachlesen. 





__





						Lebende Antiquität oder sollte ich sagen Fossil?
					

Da ich keinen Thread gefunden habe, wo ich mich als Newbie im Forum vorstellen kann, eröffne ich hier einen neuen Thread. Hoffe, das ist in Ordnung so.  Durch Zufall bin ich in Euer Forum gestolpert und habe dadurch entdeckt, dass sich manch einer von Euch noch an mich und meine Bücher erinnert...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## hester

Ja, hatte mich damals sehr gefreut, leider war es nur ganz kurz. Wäre schön wieder mal etwas von ihm zu hören (lesen).
Diese Bücher habe ich noch von ihm, zwei andere hatte ich verliehen und nie mehr wiedergesehen.


----------



## Dace

hester schrieb:


> Ja, hatte mich damals sehr gefreut, leider war es nur ganz kurz. Wäre schön wieder mal etwas von ihm zu hören (lesen).
> Diese Bücher habe ich noch von ihm, zwei andere hatte ich verliehen und nie mehr wiedergesehen.



Das mit dem Verleihen von Büchern ist so eine Sache ...



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vincent hatte vor ca zwei Jahren hier mal ein kurzes Gastspiel,




Die Zeit schreitet einfach voran, man kann keine Zeit sparen, die Uhr tickt, in eine Richtung.

Es gab viele, die sich mit dem Thema Specimen Hunting beschäftigt haben, wir haben im Laufe der Zeit viele Angler kennen gelernt. Die einen haben einfach geangelt und da waren tolle Angler dabei, andere haben geangelt und geschrieben, andere mehr geschrieben als geangelt. Andere sind in der Versenkung verschwunden.

Wir haben dieses Jahr 45-jähriges Jubiläum, davon haben wir 40 Jahre aktiv publiziert, es sind an die 400 Fachberichte und ein paar Bücher geworden. Mir ist keine Gruppe bekannt, die aktiv 45 Jahre sich mit Specimen Hunting beschäftigt. 

Und das ist auch harte Arbeit und nicht nur Angeln. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, publizieren tuen wir nicht, aber wir angeln mit schönen alten Ruten und modernen Methoden.

Es ist nicht einfach, das Fähnlein hoch zu halten.

Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Eine lange Zeit, wirklich!
Klingt fast unwirklich, länger als viele großartig angelegte Republiken u. Reiche gehalten haben.

Ich habe es gerade nochmal exakt nachgerechnet, ich angele überhaupt seit dem Start mit Fischerprüfung und Angelschein 1977
nun 45 Jahre eigenständig und betreibe seit noch vorher Rutenbau, Rutenmodding und Rollenmodding.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich angel seit ich denken kann, also seit ca. 54 Jahren - und ich bin trotzdem immer noch ein sehr sehr guter Angler..
Ich werde es nie wirklich lernen...


----------



## hester

Ich kam, im Gegensatz zu den Meisten hier, erst spät zum angeln. So Mitte/Ende 30. Ist jetzt allerdings auch schon über 30 Jahre her.


----------



## Tikey0815

Das liebe ich so am Ükel, man fühlt sich mit seinen 48 Jahren wie ein Frischling zwischen euch  Und beim Angeln bin ich auch erst 7 Jahre dabei


----------



## skyduck

Mein Opa hat immer verzweifelt versucht mich als Knirps an unserem Wersehäuschen zum Angeln zu motivieren. Leider endeten die Bambusstippen regelmäßig als Speere, Schwerter oder zum Wigwambau… Gefunkt hat es erst mit ca. 9 oder 10. dann aber ordentlich. Jugendfischereischein und Jugendgruppe im Verein. Mit 14 direkt die Prüfung abgelegt. Erfahrung jetzt 41 Jahre. Ich habe viele Arten gefischt hatte aber bis auf Wels und Aal den Focus immer mehr im Friedfischbereich und beim Ansitz.


----------



## Astacus74

Ich hab mit 13 angefangen und mit 14 die Prüfung gemacht und von da an war die Jeetzel, der Hitzacker See und die Elbe mein
zweites Zuhause, eigentlich war ich nur zum schlafen, essen, waschen und andere unwichtige Dinge zuhause.
Und nu bin ich 47 und im Moment angel ich viel zu wenig naja ich arbeite daran das zu ändern


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ha, ich erinnere mich noch gut an den ersten Angelausflug mit meinem Vater. Da war ich vier und geangelt haben wir vom Kleingarten des örtlichen Pastors aus...
Zuerst wurde ein etwa 3-5l fassender Gewürzgurkenbehälter mit Elde-Wasser gefüllt und auf dem Steg platziert. Da sollten die ganzen gefangenen Fische rein (Lebendhälterung, na logo). An die technischen Details kann ich mich nicht so ganz genau erinnern, es war auf jeden Fall supereinfaches Stippen mit Brotteig aus Brot und Spucke ;-) Gefangen haben „wir” nichts, aber es war total aufregend für mich... Ist jetzt etwa 45 Jahre her.
Irgendwann, warum eigentlich nicht in diesem Jahr, will ich die Kleinstadt im Westen Mecklenburgs mal wieder mit der Angel heimsuchen...


----------



## geomas

Aber heute habe ich wieder fangen dürfen: einen kernigen Aland von etwa 50cm und noch einen lütten Plötz mit starkem Metazerkarienbefall.
Es wurde wieder zunehmend ungemütlich an dieser in jeder Beziehung exponierten Angelstelle. Und so habe ich „noch vor der Zeit” zusammengepackt.





Zwei Bibberspitzen unterschiedlicher Farbgestaltung. Die Spitze der alten DAM Exquisite Multi Picker (rechts) ist natürlich deutlich besser
zu sehen als die Feedertip der modernen MAP Parabolix Bomb. Aber durch das nur an der modernen Rute genutzte Geflecht als Hauptschnur
sah ich dort eben sehr viel mehr vom Geschehen um den Futterkorb und Haken herum als an der mit Mono bestückten DAM.
In der Bißanzeige (und der Anzeige von mutmaßlichen Schnurschwimmern) ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, hätte ich so nicht geglaubt.
(ich habe die Ruten nicht parallel gefischt, nur fürs Foto nebeneinander gelegt)





Ich freue mich dennoch schon auf die ersten Einsätze der DAM-Combo an Tagen mit angenehmeren Wetter als heute.
Diese Combo habe ich doppelt, die meisten meiner anderen Ruten habe ich nur „einfach” (ne frühe Tri-Cast Feeder habe ich noch als Paar).
Die Rolle ist etwa 3 Jahre zu jung für die Rute, aber darüber kann ich als nicht-Sammler hinwegsehen.

Ach ja, als Köder diente Breadpunch von 10-12mm, im Körbchen war grobes Liquibread. Habe heute erstmalig einen kleinen „Zerhäckseler” mit Seilzugantrieb ausprobiert - hat gut funktioniert, solange man nicht ein ganzes Brot „moulinettieren” möchte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

DIY = Do It Yourself, Georg!

Das Tip-Modding = anpinseln der Spitze auf gewünschter Länge mit weißer o.a. Farbe(n) ist an sich ganz einfach, die Ringwicklungen freilassen sieht besser aus und ist hinterher als Raster gut zu sehen.

Passende gute (beste?) Farbe in Minitöpfchen gibt es z.B. von Revell, finde ich inzwischen sogar in einem normalen Supermarkt (Edeka/Hercules) und macht mich jedesmal beim vorbeirollern wieder an. Aber auch deren Online-Shop ist gut.
Für den voll professionellen Posenbau oder Modding ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Und anbei, wenn ich deine DAM so sehe, dann kann ich meine DAM/Korea Schwestern einfach mal behalten und die passen Ruten-kombinatorisch, also insbesondere farblich, sogar immer.
Was ich echt nicht gedacht hätte, dass die erstens so lange und so einsatzfähig durchhalten täten, immerhin haben sie bei mir sogar die besten Shimano Heckbremser schnell wieder verdrängt.


----------



## Ukel

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und dann so ein schönes Bild von deiner Traumhften Angelstelle, gern mehr davon.


Das Bild drückt sicherlich mehr Idylle aus als vorhanden ist. Der See ist in etwa dreieckig, hinter meinem Platz, zwischen Ankathete und Gegenkathete, fährt regelmäßig eine Regionalbahn, an der Hypotenuse führt die Autobahn entlang und daher liegt meistens eine entsprechende Geräuschkulisse vor. Immerhin ist es auch im Winter ein noch guter Angelsee.
Dem geneigten Leser könnte in den Sinn kommen, dass ich die Kamera beim Foto schief gehalten habe, dem ist aber mitnichten so. Vielmehr ist diese Seite des Sees regelmäßig von Anglern okkupiert, so dass sich das Gelände durch das Gewicht der Angler und parkenden Autos im ganzen nach links abgesenkt und sich der Wasserspiegel der Geländeform angepasst hat


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> DIY = Do It Yourself, Georg!
> 
> Das Tip-Modding = anpinseln der Spitze auf gewünschter Länge mit weißer o.a. Farbe(n) ist an sich ganz einfach, die Ringwicklungen freilassen sieht besser aus und ist hinterher als Raster gut zu sehen.
> 
> Passende gute (beste?) Farbe in Minitöpfchen gibt es z.B. von Revell, finde ich inzwischen sogar in einem normalen Supermarkt (Edeka/Hercules) und macht mich jedesmal beim vorbeirollern wieder an. Aber auch deren Online-Shop ist gut.
> Für den voll professionellen Posenbau oder Modding ....



Danke, ich habe „Enamel”-Farbtöpfchen in Weiß und Supergrellgelb schon zu stehen (Empfehlung von Andal). Der Modellbauladenchef hier hat oft Besuch von Anglern. Er zeigte auf nachleuchtende Farbe: „diese nehmen „unsere Angler” gerne...”.
Will damit aber erstmal an alten Bibberspitzen üben. Wenn es etwas wärmer ist, und man bei der Arbeit gut lüften kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ukel schrieb:


> Das Bild drückt sicherlich mehr Idylle aus als vorhanden ist. Der See ist in etwa dreieckig, hinter meinem Platz, zwischen Ankathete und Gegenkathete, fährt regelmäßig eine Regionalbahn, an der Hypotenuse führt die Autobahn entlang und daher liegt meistens eine entsprechende Geräuschkulisse vor. Immerhin ist es auch im Winter ein noch guter Angelsee.
> Dem geneigten Leser könnte in den Sinn kommen, dass ich die Kamera beim Foto schief gehalten habe, dem ist aber mitnichten so. Vielmehr ist diese Seite des Sees regelmäßig von Anglern okkupiert, so dass sich das Gelände durch das Gewicht der Angler und parkenden Autos im ganzen nach links abgesenkt und sich der Wasserspiegel der Geländeform angepasst hat


Das ist ja mal eine tolle Beschreibung von echter Angelbelastung! 
Bis in den Harz kommen die zum Glück in der Masse nicht alle angedüst.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und anbei, wenn ich deine DAM so sehe, dann kann ich meine DAM/Korea Schwestern einfach mal behalten und die passen Ruten-kombinatorisch, also insbesondere farblich, sogar immer.
> Was ich echt nicht gedacht hätte, dass die erstens so lange und so einsatzfähig durchhalten täten, immerhin haben sie bei mir sogar die besten Shimano Heckbremser schnell wieder verdrängt.



Ich habe von den DAM Quick CD II 225 jetzt 3 Stück und finde, die sind für die leichte Grundangelei richtig gut zu gebrauchen. 
Irgendwann möchte ich mir mal die ganz korrekten Rollen für diese Ruten zulegen, aber das hat viel Zeit. 
Und die alten DAM-Picker sind auch prima, die sind durchaus auch auf die _etwas_ größeren Friedfische einsetzbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe von den DAM Quick CD II 225 jetzt 3 Stück und finde, die sind für die leichte Grundangelei richtig gut zu gebrauchen.
> Irgendwann möchte ich mir mal die ganz korrekten Rollen für diese Ruten zulegen, aber das hat viel Zeit.
> Und die alten DAM-Picker sind auch prima, die sind durchaus auch auf die _etwas_ größeren Friedfische einsetzbar.


Das ist richtig gut, aber eine 4. fehlt noch zum Full-House und ausgeglichen sein! 

Ich hab das bei meinen derartigen Rollenbestellungen vom Gerlinger damals gleich so gemacht, beim Moritz hatte ich nur je 3 besonders schön gebaute und recht teure gekauft. Das war eher blöde für den Einsatz, eine war immer über.
Sogar mit unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen als Normalo und Match  schon 2003 gekauft.
Wobei ich mich gerade beim Schreiben und drüber nachdenken besinne, wer diese angebotenen und frei wählbaren und äußerst sinnreichen Mehrfach-Getriebeversionen im Baukasten schon 10 Jahre vor Shimano und Daiwa denn eigentlich erfunden hat


----------



## rustaweli

Die Angelanfänge...
Die gehen bei mir ganz klar auf meinen Onkel zurück. Weiß nicht warum, aber wir hatten seit meiner Geburt eine besondere Bindung. Er war ein recht junger Onkel, trotzdem schleppte er mich auf seinen Schultern überall mit hin. So auch zum Angeln, da konnte ich gerade mal laufen. Bis auf den Winter waren wir bei normalem Wetter am WE immer draussen. Karpfen noch mit Teig und Posen, am liebsten jedoch auf Aal. Weißfische fingen wir völlig unbedarft in ein paar Minuten vorm Angeln als Köfis. Stippe, kleinste Teigkügelchen und als "Pose" dienten uns ganz kleine, auf die Schnur gefädelte Styroporkugeln. Posen wurden selbst gebaut aus Schwimmhilfen. Die Stäbe sammelten wir immer an Neujahr. Da gab es noch so feine Fallschirmraketen. Sehr erinnere ich mich noch an unsere Gespräche, immer redete er mit mir wie mit einem Erwachsenen. Oder wenn er bei meinen Malheuren immer wieder kopfschüttelnd sagte "Kochtopfangler bleibt Kochtopfangler". Irgendwie liegt mir das Gröbere, Unbedarfte, auch heute noch mehr und ich bin da viel freier und viel mehr in mir. Später angelte ich eigentlich lange Zeit schwarz. Bis ein Kumpel und ich eines Tages flüchten mußten, durch ekliges Gebiet. Hin u her, jedes Mal kam der Kontrolleur mit dem Auto an die Stellen, zu denen wir uns durchkämpften. Wir wurden nicht erwischt, aber machten sofort den Schein für Erwachsene und traten in einen Verein ein. Was mein Onkel heute zu manchen Ausflügen von mir sagen würde? Keine Ahnung, entweder würde er sich über die tieferen Versuche meinerseits freuen, oder mich kopfschüttelnd fragen ob ich denn noch wüßte um was es eigentlich geht, mit der Bemerkung das aus einem Kochtopfangler kein Gourmet würde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rustaweli schrieb:


> Später angelte ich eigentlich lange Zeit schwarz. Bis ein Kumpel und ich eines Tages flüchten mußten, durch ekliges Gebiet. Hin u her, jedes Mal kam der Kontrolleur mit dem Auto an die Stellen, zu denen wir uns durchkämpften. Wir wurden nicht erwischt, aber machten sofort den Schein für Erwachsene und traten in einen Verein ein.


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor!  
Ich bekam zum Abschluss der zunehmenden Auswüchse von meiner Mutter die Verpflichtung zum Fischereischeinkurs und örtlichen Vereinsbeitritt "aufgebrummt".
Immerhin, die Erfahrungen mit schnell u. unsichtbar sein und tarnen und täuschen sind geblieben.


----------



## rustaweli

Ganz herzliches Petri geomas und natürlich vielen Dank für die herrlichen Bilder und den Bericht! 
Wieder Handy? Was hat Dein Handy für eine Kamera? Pur, oder mit Handyobjektiven? Hab da auch so ein Set mit Stativ und verschieden Aufsätzen gesehen. 

Achso, Anfänge, also abzüglich der Babyjahre und meinem 78er Baujahr, so fast 40 Jahre, je nachdem mehr oder weniger intensiv. Wirklich viel zugelernt zu einfachsten Montagen a la Aal oder robustem Karpfenangeln habe ich wohl nicht wirklich, leider. Diesbezüglich würde man mich wohl mit "stets bemüht" beurteilen.


----------



## Dace

Wenn ich lese, wie lange hier einige Ükelaner angeln, dann angeln nicht wenige in einer Alters-Liga! Da fühlt man sich doch gleich wohler. 

geomas 

Petri zu deinem strammen Aland geomas, 50 cm, das ist ein Guter!



geomas schrieb:


> Zwei Bibberspitzen unterschiedlicher Farbgestaltung. Die Spitze der alten DAM Exquisite Multi Picker (rechts) ist natürlich deutlich besser
> zu sehen als die Feedertip der modernen MAP Parabolix Bomb.




Damit ich die Rutenspitze oder den Quiver besser sehe und weil meine Augen auch nicht mehr so scharf sehen, montiere ich mir gerne zur besseren Bisswahrnehmung an der Spitze einen "sight bob".







Den gibt es in verschiedenen Farben und man kann mit Beginn der Dunkelheit für das Nachtfischen ein Mini-Knicklicht oder Betalightleuchtetimmer montieren.

Auch die Befestigung, das untere Teil, gibt es in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern für Quiver oder Rutenspitze.

Das Teil lässt sich gut handhaben und es hält!

Tight lines


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe von den DAM Quick CD II 225 jetzt 3 Stück und finde, die sind für die leichte Grundangelei richtig gut zu gebrauchen.
> Irgendwann möchte ich mir mal die ganz korrekten Rollen für diese Ruten zulegen, aber das hat viel Zeit.
> Und die alten DAM-Picker sind auch prima, die sind durchaus auch auf die _etwas_ größeren Friedfische einsetzbar.


Wäre diese Rolle passend?


----------



## hester

Mal ne andere Frage, zum Feedern vom Steg aus, was benutzt ihr da? Ich überlege mir ein Rod Pod für diesen Zweck zuzulegen, Tripods hab ich auch, aber dann stehen mir die Ruten zu hoch, Rasiersitz.     
Ein Ranger MK2 hab ich, das ist mir dafür aber zu schwer. Eine Idee?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich angel schon recht lange wenn ich so zurückdenke.
In meiner Jugend waren Quastenflosser die Hauptbeute beim Stippen aber auch Schwärme von Blauen Glasaugenbarschen und Maiforellen füllten meinen Setzkescher....


----------



## Niklas32

50er Aland klingt doch toll, geomas 

In welcher Entfernung feederst du denn so? Dein Fazit zur Nutzung von geflochtener lässt mich ja doch mal wieder über den Einsatz von Geflecht nachdenken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hester schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, zum Feedern vom Steg aus, was benutzt ihr da? Ich überlege mir ein Rod Pod für diesen Zweck zuzulegen, Tripods hab ich auch, aber dann stehen mir die Ruten zu hoch, Rasiersitz.
> Ein Ranger MK2 hab ich, das ist mir dafür aber zu schwer. Eine Idee?


Ein Steg ist üblicherweise aus Holz, sogar plane Kanthölzer und eine sehr rechteckige Sache. Aber jeder sehr individuell gebaut.

Ich habe es bei der Bootsangelei irgendwann einfach satt mit dem verbiegenden und unzuverlässigen Spielkram gehabt, schweres Hechtschleppen mit hohen Kraftanforderungen von einer Rute, gut vergleichbar zu einem sehr stabilen und beliebig großen Rutenständer.  Daher kam die Werkstatt-Schraubzwinge ins Spiel, wunderbar zuverlässig und wahrlich hochzwingend, sowas hat gehalten und diverse Bootswandungen waren damit endlich gepackt. 
Damit ein Kantholz einstellbar hochragend ans Boot geschraubt und endlich einen zugfesten Rutenhalter, der sogar das Boot aus voller Fahrt beim Hänger abstoppen konnte.

Sowas kannst du eigentlich an jedem Steg machen, eine passend lange Schraubzwinge zur Grundverankerung hernehmen, wenn der Steg das schon so schön ausgebaut anbietet. Und damit so ziemlich alles rutschfest und abglitschfest verschrauben, was sonst viel zu leicht über die Kante auf nimmerwiedersehen geht.
Selbst Zuschauer- und Besucher-Töffels stellen keine extreme Gefahr fürs Getackle mehr dar.
Die Schraubzwingen kannst du in vielen Varianten kaufen oder noch besser aus alten Werkstätten recyclen, das ist dann sehr kostengünstig.


----------



## hester

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Steg ist üblicherweise aus Holz, sogar plane Kanthölzer und eine sehr rechteckige Sache. Aber jeder sehr individuell gebaut.
> 
> Ich habe es bei der Bootsangelei irgendwann einfach satt mit dem verbiegenden und unzuverlässigen Spielkram gehabt, schweres Hechtschleppen mit hohen Kraftanforderungen von einer Rute, gut vergleichbar zu einem sehr stabilen und beliebig großen Rutenständer.  Daher kam die Werkstatt-Schraubzwinge ins Spiel, wunderbar zuverlässig und wahrlich hochzwingend, sowas hat gehalten und diverse Bootswandungen waren damit endlich gepackt.
> Damit ein Kantholz einstellbar hochragend ans Boot geschraubt und endlich einen zugfesten Rutenhalter, der sogar das Boot aus voller Fahrt beim Hänger abstoppen konnte.
> 
> Sowas kannst du eigentlich an jedem Steg machen, eine passend lange Schraubzwinge zur Grundverankerung hernehmen, wenn der Steg das schon so schön ausgebaut anbietet. Und damit so ziemlich alles rutschfest und abglitschfest verschrauben, was sonst viel zu leicht über die Kante auf nimmerwiedersehen geht.
> Selbst Zuschauer- und Besucher-Töffels stellen keine extreme Gefahr fürs Getackle mehr dar.
> Die Schraubzwingen kannst du in vielen Varianten kaufen oder noch besser aus alten Werkstätten recyclen, das ist dann sehr kostengünstig.


Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, muß ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Schraubzwingen hab ich genug, u.a. hab ich auch mal Schreiner gelernt.


----------



## Hecht100+

47 Jahre jetzt mit Genehmigung und Prüfung, davor noch ca. ein Jahr mit Duldung, weil der letzte Kursus gerade durch war und davor als kleiner Wilder mehrere Jahre, wie viele andere auch.


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich angel schon recht lange wenn ich so zurückdenke.
> In meiner Jugend waren Quastenflosser die Hauptbeute beim Stippen aber auch Schwärme von Blauen Glasaugenbarschen und Maiforellen füllten meinen Setzkescher....




Dafür das du schon sooo lange angelst und der Fact das bis auf die Quastenflosser, die anderen ausgestorben sind. Hast du dich aber sehr gut gehalten,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Hast du dich aber sehr gut gehalten,



Danke danke.....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich fische seit ich 12 bin (in der Familie hat niemand gefischt, nur ein älterer Herr am See gegenüber, da wollte ich immer zuschauen), hab aber mit 17 meine freizeitlichen Präferenzen vorübergehend  auf die Stöckelwildjagd verlagert.
Zur Angelei bin ich dann erst wieder Anfang der 2000er Jahre zurückgekehrt. Beruflich war ich seinerzeit richtig viel unterwegs und suchte nach einer Beschäftigung, die mich wieder runterbringt.. Und wenn ich noch was anmerkend darf: Die vergangenen 20 Jahre mit ihren weit über 1.700 Angeltagen waren die schönsten in meinem 58jährigen Leben.
Heute bin ich angesichts des Regens doch nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen, sondern habe mit meiner Frau und Ferdinand eine kleine Ausflugsfahrt durch die Region unternommen. Dabei sind wie bereits 4 Störchen und einer kleinen Dammwildherde mit nicht weniger als 6 Albinos begegnet. Sieht man auch nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## DUSpinner

Sportfischer Prüfung 1972 abgelegt. Angeln vom Vater gelernt. Erste anglerische Erinnerungen 1966 während der Fußball WM in Nordholland am Nord-Holland-Kanal . Hobby wird auch vom Sohn, allerdings nicht so intensiv wie bei mir, betrieben. Die ersten 35 Angeljahre überwiegend auf Friedfisch und ganzjährig geangelt. Danach öfters auch auf Wels und Karpfen in Spanien. Seit ersten Kanada Urlaub in 2012 überwiegend auf alle Raubfischarten per Kunstköder bis 6 Grad (Weichei) Temperatur unterwegs und zwischendurch an Vereinsttraditionsangeln mit Erfolg auf Weissfische geangelt, da aus den erfolgreichen 13 Wettkampfjahren ab Ende der 70iger Jahre ich nichts verlernt habe. Seit letztes Jahr back to the roots, dem Stippangeln mit gelegentlichen Spinnfischen für kurze Angeltrips unterwegs. 
Gibt es etwas schönes als Angeln?


----------



## geomas

Danke für die spannenden Jungangler-Rückblicke allerseits!
Vermutlich könnten die Ükel-Stammtisch-Besucher alleine ein Bücherregalmeter voll mit wilden Anekdoten aus der Angeljugendzeit füllen.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte zum Aland!

rustaweli - ne, heute hatte ich eine gebraucht gekaufte kleine Digitalkamera dabei (Fujifilm X30). Die hat ein sehr gutes Objektiv für eine kompakte Knipse.

Dace - danke für den Tipp, die Enterprise-Adapter müßte ich sogar noch irgendwo haben.

Niklas32 - danke, ich habe die Alande alle in (geschätzt) unter 20m Entfernung gefangen. Das Geflecht hat dennoch einen großen Unterschied gemacht, da es sehr windig war und viele kleine Wellen „mit der Schnur gespielt haben”. Das sind schon sehr spezielle Bedingungen bei Wind an dieser einen Stelle. Für die normale Grund-Angelei werde ich sicher bei Mono bleiben.

hester - heute hatte ich auf steinernem Untergrund ein zu leichtes Mini-Stativ von Askari für die vordere Rutenablage im Einsatz. Deutlich lieber nutze ich etwas größere Stative wie das von Preston (zu hoch für diese Stelle bei dem Wind) oder welche von Cygnet.
Ich hatte früher mal hier was zu superstabilen Lösungen geschrieben: https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-4801836  und ein paar Posts darunter.





„Manfrotto Superclamp” am maroden Steg





...und am noch maroderereren Steg...


Die Sachen haben sich bewährt.
Und ja, die S30 käme in Frage und wäre zeitlich passend zu den DAM-Pickern. Wegen der Holzeinlage am Rollenhalter der Exquisite-Picker werde ich aber wohl nach ner alten Quick Exquisite-525-Rolle oder einer CDi/CDi //-Rolle mit Holz-Kurbelknauf schauen. Aber das ist jetzt nicht dran, habe ernsthaft zu viel Sachen, die ich erstmal ausdünnen muß.


----------



## Hecht100+

Das mit den Anekdoten kann man hier nicht bringen, was früher alles erlaubt war und gemacht wurde.


----------



## Ukel

Bei mir fing es 1977 über einen Freund an, paar mal mitgegangen, direkt infiziert worden, im nächsten Jahr in Verein eingetreten, Prüfung gemacht. Schwerpunkt war immer Friedfischangeln mit zahlreichen We..- und Hegeangeln, was bis heute anhält. Daneben phasenweise auch mal öfter den Raubfischen nachgestellt, selten auch mal ans Meer, Hering, Hornhecht, Dorsch. Kann mir ein Leben ohne Angeln nicht vorstellen, zum Glück ist meine Frau sehr tolerant, sie weiß, ohne Angeln werde ich nörgelig. Zum Glück hat sie auch ihr wichtige Hobbys, so dass sie Verständnis hat.


----------



## Skott

Ich schreibe morgen etwas zu meinem anglerischen Werdegang, wenn das ok ist, denn jetzt bin ich zu satt und zu träge...


----------



## hester

Das große Outing


----------



## Dace

Ich freue mich über die vielen Meldungen zum anglerischen Werdegang, wirklich spannend.


Ich glaube, wenn nur ein Bruchteil der Anekdoten hier gepostet werden, würde das Anglerboard "platzen".

Ich gebe trotzdem mal einen zum Besten:

1993, wir waren alle an der Fulda. Barbe und Döbel standen auf dem Plan. Zum Angeln teilten wir uns auf, jeder hatte mal Stallwache am gemeinsamen Campplatz. Da standen da 5 Bivvys am Ufer der Fulda - verdächtig.

Dann hatte  ich Stallwache. Ich angelte mit der Posenrute direkt an den Camps und hatte gerade ein Rotauge samt Hecht im Schlepptau abgehakt und neu ausgeworfen. Ich hörte im Rücken Schritte im Gras. Während ich mich umdrehte und in der Annahme, dass die Kollegen zurückgekommen waren, fröhlich anfing zu erzählen, das es gut beißt, durchschoss mich ein Schock bis in die letzte Haarspitze: ich schaute in die Mündung einer Pistole, daneben eine Person mit einem MG im Anschlag. Zwei weitere sicherten dahinter ab.

Da kam einer der wohl was zu sagen hatte und fragte: Was machen sie da? Angeln sagte ich. Ob ich mich ausweisen könnte war die nächste Frage. Klar sagte ich, dazu müsste ich in die Tasche greifen - mit Blick auf die beiden Polizisten. Der mit dem MG sah etwas blass aus und machte einen nervösen Eindruck.

Nach der Überprüfung entspannte sich die Lage. Auf meine Frage hin, was den los sei, kam die Aussage: besorgte Bürger hätten angerufen, da würden Unbekannte eine Übung an der Fulda - welche auch immer - abhalten …

Danach brauchte ich erstmal etwas zu trinken … 'ne dicke Barbe habe ich aber noch gefangen …


Tight lines


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Bei mir fing es mit einem Blumenstock aus Bambus an, an dem eine dicke Drachenschnur aus Nylon und ein umgebogener Nagel hing. Köder waren ein paar Nudeln, die Reste vom Mittagessen, von dessen Tisch ich aufsprang um mit den coolen "großen" Jungs unten am Dorfteich zu angeln. Ob ich damit etwas gefangen habe weiß ich heute nicht mehr aber darum ging es damals wohl auch nicht.

Wirklich mit dem Angeln habe ich erst viele Jahre später begonnen, mit zwölf oder dreizehn Jahren. Der Vater eines meiner damaligen Kumpels war begeisterter Angler und Häuptling in einem benachbarten Angelverein. Interessanterweise ist mein Kumpel dann beim späteren ersten Anlauf zum Fischereischein durchgerauscht. Wahrscheinlich fühlte er sich zu sicher und hat daher nicht vernünftig gelernt. Ich hatte mir bis dahin schon viel Wissen aus den diversen Angelheftabos, welche ich zu Geburtstagen oder aber zu Weihnachten bekommen hatte, angeeignet. Bei mir hat das mit der Prüfung damals jedenfalls auf Anhieb geklappt.

Während meine angelnden Klassenkameraden ihr Taschengeld zumeist für drei gleich Ruten, möglichst vom kleinen Andy, die entsprechenden Bissanzeiger und Rutenauflagen auf den Kopf hauten, kaufte ich mir damals einen Spinnköder nach dem anderen und konnte dem Karpfenhype so recht nichts abgewinnen. Spinnfischen war dann für viele Jahre auch meine Lieblingsangelart. Mittlerweile bin ich ein wenig davon abgekommen und es macht mir heute auch Spaß hin und wieder einmal den Friedfischen nachzustellen. Während meiner Zeit als Jugendangler war ich in verschiedenen Angelvereinen und zuletzt noch einmal während des Studiums in Sachsen-Anhalt. Gegenwärtig bin ich in keinem Angelverein organisiert und schlage mich daher mit Tageskarten durch. Im Frühjahr werde ich aber definitiv wieder einen Verein eintreten, damit ich endlich wieder in den Genuss und die Freude des jederzeitigen und spontanen Angelns komme.

Unter 'm Strich und nach wie vor eines der schönsten Hobbys der Welt.


----------



## Ti-it

Bin direkt am Wasser aufgewachsen. Der Fluß läuft praktisch am Garten entlang. Zu der Zeit gab es in der Familie keinen Angler. Mein Opa verstarb im Juli 89 und ich wurde im November geboren. Seine Leidenschaft hat er mir sicherlich vererbt. Vom Wasser magisch angezogen schon seit ich denken kann, machte ich die ersten Versuche vom Steg im Garten aus. Haselnussstock, blaue Pressschnur und gebogener Nagel. Natürlich erfolglos. Aber alleine mit dem Stecken am Wasser zu stehen war Aufregung pur. Irgendwann Anfang der 90iger fuhr dann mein Vater mit mir zum Angelgerätehändler und fragte diesen ob er mir nicht einen Stock mit Schnur und Haken basteln könnte. Das Ergebnis war dann allerdings eine Exori Tornado SP mit 195cm Länge mit einer kleinen Shakespeare Rolle. Wir hatten 2km weiter einen anderen kleinen Bach. Hier angelten wir Buben mit der Handangel von einer Brücke auf Döbel auf Sicht. Als Köder dienten entweder die weichen Maiskörner vom angrenzenden Maisfeld oder aber Heuschrecken. Die Brücke hatte komplette Betonwände. Somit konnten wir die Handangel blendend vor herbeirollenden Autos verstecken.
Auch nicht zu vergessen unsere selbstgebauten Flaschenreusen. Ja es war eine schöne Zeit!
Mittlerweile hat sich der Rutenbestand natürlich erhöht.
Aber die 1. bleibt die Beste 






Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Aber heute habe ich wieder fangen dürfen: einen kernigen Aland von etwa 50cm und noch einen lütten Plötz mit starkem Metazerkarienbefall.
> Es wurde wieder zunehmend ungemütlich an dieser in jeder Beziehung exponierten Angelstelle. Und so habe ich „noch vor der Zeit” zusammengepackt.



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen, ich hätte auch für 1-2 Stündchen los können ber das Wetter war irgendwie unterirdisch, wird bei dir
wohl auch nicht viel besser gewesen sein, Hut ab



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das mit den Anekdoten kann man hier nicht bringen, was früher alles erlaubt war und gemacht wurde.



Na so schlimm kann es nicht gewesen sein und wenn ist doch bestimmt schon verjährt



Dace schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über die vielen Meldungen zum anglerischen Werdegang, wirklich spannend.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, wenn nur ein Bruchteil der Anekdoten hier gepostet werden, würde das Anglerboard "platzen".
> 
> Ich gebe trotzdem mal eine zum Besten:
> 
> 1993, wir waren alle an der Fulda. Barbe und Döbel standen auf dem Plan. Zum Angeln teilten wir uns auf, jeder hatte mal Stallwache am gemeinsamen Campplatz. Da standen da 5 Bivvys am Ufer der Fulda - verdächtig.
> 
> Dann hatte ich Stallwache. Ich angelte mit der Posenrute direkt an den Camps und hatte gerade ein Rotauge samt Hecht im Schlepptau abgehakt und neu ausgeworfen. Ich hörte im Rücken Schritte im Gras. Während ich mich umdrehte und in der Annahme, dass die Kollegen zurückgekommen waren, fröhlich anfing zu erzählen, das es gut beißt, durchschoss mich ein Schock bis in die letzte Haarspitze: ich schaute in die Mündung einer Pistole, daneben eine Person mit einem MG im Anschlag. Zwei weitere sicherten dahinter ab.
> 
> Da kam einer der wohl was zu sagen hatte und fragte: Was machen sie da? Angeln sagte ich. Ob ich mich ausweisen könnte war die nächste Frage. Klar sagte ich, dazu müsste ich in die Tasche greifen - mit Blick auf die beiden Polizisten. Der mit dem MG sah etwas blass aus und machte einen nervösen Eindruck.
> 
> Nach der Überprüfung entspannte sich die Lage. Auf meine Frage, was den los sei, kam die Aussage: besorgte Bürger hätten angerufen, da würden Unbekannte eine Übung an der Fulda - welche auch immer - abhalten …
> 
> Danach brauchte ich erstmal etwas zu trinken … 'ne dicke Barbe habe ich aber noch gefangen …



Was grabt ihr euch denn auch am Wasser ein und dann noch mit gedeckten Farben, hättet ihr Party gemacht hät sich niemand
dafür interessiert


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na so schlimm kann es nicht gewesen sein und wenn ist doch bestimmt schon verjährt


Verjährt ja, aber es gibt vielleicht welche, die jetzt im gleichen Alter sind und das evtl. nachmachen werden.


----------



## kuttenkarl

der Anfang:
als Kind mit Haselnußstecken, Strohband und gebogenen Nagel am Dorfteich. Dann war erstmal schluß mit Angeln.
Sommer 1981 mit einem Kumpel auf dem Gelände meiner damaligen Firma schwarzgeangelt. War vorher der Meinung, angeln ist bekloppt (morgens zur Arbeit gefahren und da saßen die Angler schon freiwillig am Teich). Beim angeln dann ein Rotauge gefangen, eine Woche später habe ich mir meine erste Combo bei Karstadt gekauft. Winter 81/82 dann den Fischereischein gemacht, das war vor 40 Jahren.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Mescalero

Komisch, wir waren als Knirpse eher auf Frösche und Eidechsen aus. Wahrscheinlich haben uns die Vorbilder gefehlt, ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht an "Erwachsene" im Bekanntenkreis erinnern, die das Angelvirus hätten weitergeben können. 
Die sog. Handangel aus der Spowa (Sportgeschäft in der DDR), eine aus heutiger Sicht eher grobe Fertigmontage zum Stippen, kam trotzdem manchmal zum Einsatz, wenn auch erfolglos. 
Der erste Fang kam erst beim nächtlichen Ansitzangeln, so ungefähr mit 13. Ein Schulfreund und ich campten am Stausee und wollten mit Köderfisch angeln. Die KF wurden mit dem Senknetz gefangen und gleich am Anfang hoben wir einen kleinen Hecht raus. Mein Kumpel behauptet heute (wir haben immer noch Kontakt) dass es zwei waren...
Jedenfalls hat sein Vater den oder die Fische gebraten, unter tadeligen Blicken. Aber das Feuer war entfacht. Für viele Jahre waren dann andere Dinge wichtiger: Musik, Weiber, Moped usw., das ist wohl bei den meisten Pubertieren so. Irgendwann findet man sich dann trotzdem wieder, am Wasser sitzend und für den Moment im Reinen mit sich und der Welt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das mit den Anekdoten kann man hier nicht bringen, was früher alles erlaubt war und gemacht wurde.


Ich muss ihm da voll beipflichten, es gibt schon in der Zeit verschollen einige Sachen, die man besser vergisst, und eben keineswegs unter mehr als 2 gleich gesottenen Leuten weit draußen alleine am Feuer erzählt.
Ideen scheinen im Informationsinflationszeitalter des Internetzes so beliebig zu sein, sind sie in der Tat aber nicht, und manches ist heute mit viel umgebender degenerierter Auffassung einfach nicht mehr darstellbar.

Das wird vermutlich genau so lange bleiben, bis die gesamten Menschen wieder mal wie schon immer regelmäßig vorgekommen richtig lange und extrem Hunger schieben und die Frage nach Essen und Überleben das ganze Weichgespülte wegspült.


----------



## MS aus G

Sehr schöne Geschichten über Eure Anfänge!!!

Bei mir kam es durch den Onkel und den Vater, da durfte ich dann so ab 6 Jahren die 2. Angel "bedienen"!!!

Mit 9 Jahren dann schon die Prüfung abgelegt und natürlich dann mit 12 Jahren in den hiesigen Verein eingetreten!

Das Hauptaugenmerk waren schon immer Friedfische, bzw. wurden in der Weser zu dieser Zeit massig Regenbogenforellen besetzt, die natürlich auch gefangen wurden!!! 

Eine richtige "Durststrecke" hatte ich in den letzten 46 Jahren eigentlich nicht, allerdings ist die Zeit bei einem Koch leider immer sehr knapp!!!

Im laufe der Zeit trat dann ab 1992 die schöne Insel Langeland in mein Leben und früher 2x heute nur noch 1x dafür über 2 Wochen ging es dann auf Dorsch und Plattfisch!!! 

Die Zeit bis zum 12. Lebensjahr, ab dem ich dann alleine losziehen konnte, habe ich eigentlich immer am Wasser verbracht, da die Weser sehr nah an meinem zu Hause liegt! Beim Kumpel, der etwas älter war, durfte ich auch meist die 2. Rute "beaufsichtigen", es war teilweise auf Aal unmöglich mit 2 Ruten zurecht zu kommen!!! Oder ich durfte während er mit Made geangelt hat, die Spinnrute benutzen und für ihn Forellen angeln!!! Einmal knapp vor einer Kontrolle zufällig in seiner Nähe gewesen und die Rute ganz unauffällig abgelegt!!! Ansonsten hielt sich mein Schwarzangeln eigentlich sehr in Grenzen, da ich auch über Stunden anderen Anglern zusehen konnte und mir so auch einiges Abgeschaut habe oder ich halt mit Vater oder Onkel, oder anderen Bekannten mitgehen durfte!!!

Hier mal ein Foto aus unbeschwerten Zeiten!!! 






Gibt es etwas Schöneres??? Nein gewiss nicht!!!

Ein dickes Petri noch in die Runde geschickt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

Supercooles Foto, Mario!


----------



## Minimax

MS aus G schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Geschichten über Eure Anfänge!!!
> 
> Bei mir kam es durch den Onkel und den Vater, da durfte ich dann so ab 6 Jahren die 2. Angel "bedienen"!!!
> 
> Mit 9 Jahren dann schon die Prüfung abgelegt und natürlich dann mit 12 Jahren in den hiesigen Verein eingetreten!
> 
> Das Hauptaugenmerk waren schon immer Friedfische, bzw. wurden in der Weser zu dieser Zeit massig Regenbogenforellen besetzt, die natürlich auch gefangen wurden!!!
> 
> Eine richtige "Durststrecke" hatte ich in den letzten 46 Jahren eigentlich nicht, allerdings ist die Zeit bei einem Koch leider immer sehr knapp!!!
> 
> Im laufe der Zeit trat dann ab 1992 die schöne Insel Langeland in mein Leben und früher 2x heute nur noch 1x dafür über 2 Wochen ging es dann auf Dorsch und Plattfisch!!!
> 
> Die Zeit bis zum 12. Lebensjahr, ab dem ich dann alleine losziehen konnte, habe ich eigentlich immer am Wasser verbracht, da die Weser sehr nah an meinem zu Hause liegt! Beim Kumpel, der etwas älter war, durfte ich auch meist die 2. Rute "beaufsichtigen", es war teilweise auf Aal unmöglich mit 2 Ruten zurecht zu kommen!!! Oder ich durfte während er mit Made geangelt hat, die Spinnrute benutzen und für ihn Forellen angeln!!! Einmal knapp vor einer Kontrolle zufällig in seiner Nähe gewesen und die Rute ganz unauffällig abgelegt!!! Ansonsten hielt sich mein Schwarzangeln eigentlich sehr in Grenzen, da ich auch über Stunden anderen Anglern zusehen konnte und mir so auch einiges Abgeschaut habe oder ich halt mit Vater oder Onkel, oder anderen Bekannten mitgehen durfte!!!
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto aus unbeschwerten Zeiten!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399515
> 
> 
> Gibt es etwas Schöneres??? Nein gewiss nicht!!!
> 
> Ein dickes Petri noch in die Runde geschickt!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Das Bild ist sooo süß, das zeig ich der Missus. Wenn sie dass sieht, muss ich Dich nach Berlin einladen, und dann dann wird sie Dich knuddeln und wuddeln bis Dir die Luft wegbleibt, und Dich mit Eiscreme, Plätzchen und Hühnersuppe vollstopfen.
Völlig egal, das Du in der Zwischenzeit zu 1,98 und 2 zentnern gewachsen bist, mit beachtlichen Reißzähnen und nem Bartwuchs an dem man Entermesser schärfen kann.


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Bild ist sooo süß, ...


Besonders der Dateiname ist "faszinierend". 


Mein erster Fischereischein ist mit 1970 datiert, den hat mir mein Vater (Polizist) "verpasst" damit ich nicht mehr schwarz angeln musste.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie ich in der letzten Stunde getobt habe - Kinskys Klaus ist nix dagegen...
Kommt doch eben meine neue Rapala Nerios hier an - im Katalog 223gr bei 5m mit Beringung.
Was bekomme ich? Eine UNBERINGTE Nerios die bei 5m (vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachmessen..) 295gr wiegt.
Das Askari ein absoluter Schrottladen ist, weiß wohl jeder - aber das ne Weltfirma wie Rapala ein 295gr Produkt mit 223gr bedruckt, macht mich einigermaßen fassungslos. Wir sind doch nicht bei Daiwa.. .
Natürlich geht die gleich zurück und die kürzlich bestellte DAM ist schon storniert.
Wisst ihr was ich jetzt mache?
Ich kack auf die gesamte Angelindustrie und werde ausser Spaltblei (Dinsmores!) und Vorfachhaken (Gamakatsu) absolut garnichts mehr kaufen.
Erstens habe ich nämlich Angelgerät für Generationen, und zweitens habe ich die Schnauze einfach gestrichen voll...

Natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin um eure schönen Einkäufe auf das heftigste beneiden, aber ich bin da endgültig raus!

Selbsverständlich werden Wetten in beliebiger Höhe angenommen, wie lange ich das durchhalte...


----------



## geomas

^ max 2 Wochen* 

PS: ich kann Deinen Ärger verstehen. Askari ist zurückhaltend formuliert schon ein äußerst seltsamer Laden. 
Zu Rapala kann ich nix beitragen, außer, daß ich die Wobbler-Klassiker mag.


*) ich schreibe das, um Dich aufzuheitern


----------



## geomas

Liebe Ükels, 
hier im von Sturm und Niederschlägen reich gesegneten Rostock kam es heute zu einem Mini-Ükel-Treffen. 
Der ehrenwerte Sprtsfrnd Mescalero weilt derzeit in Mecklenburg und war so nett, auf einen Kaffee die Hansestadt am breiten Ende der Warnow zu besuchen. Danke für die netten Gespräche über kleine und große Fische, es war mir eine große Freude, Dich kennenzulernen. Und vielen Dank für die beiden Pico-Posen-Rigs. Ich habe schon eine Stelle für erste Versuche damit im Auge (die Schilf-Gruppe im kleinen Graben).
Die Warnow-Alande mochten sich heute nicht persönlich vorstellen, was ich den geschuppten Vielfraßen durchaus ein klein wenig übel nehme.
Die Bedingungen waren leider suboptimal, der Wind stark und der Pegel zu niedrig. Vielleicht klappt es irgendwann mit einem weiteren Treffen „unter einem anderen Stern”.


----------



## Los 2

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie ich in der letzten Stunde getobt habe - Kinskys Klaus ist nix dagegen...
> Kommt doch eben meine neue Rapala Nerios hier an - im Katalog 223gr bei 5m mit Beringung.
> Was bekomme ich? Eine UNBERINGTE Nerios die bei 5m (vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachmessen..) 295gr wiegt.
> Das Askari ein absoluter Schrottladen ist, weiß wohl jeder - aber das ne Weltfirma wie Rapala ein 295gr Produkt mit 223gr bedruckt, macht mich einigermaßen fassungslos. Wir sind doch nicht bei Daiwa.. .
> Natürlich geht die gleich zurück und die kürzlich bestellte DAM ist schon storniert.
> Wisst ihr was ich jetzt mache?
> Ich kack auf die gesamte Angelindustrie und werde ausser Spaltblei (Dinsmores!) und Vorfachhaken (Gamakatsu) absolut garnichts mehr kaufen.
> Erstens habe ich nämlich Angelgerät für Generationen, und zweitens habe ich die Schnauze einfach gestrichen voll...
> 
> Natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin um eure schönen Einkäufe auf das heftigste beneiden, aber ich bin da endgültig raus!
> 
> Selbsverständlich werden Wetten in beliebiger Höhe angenommen, wie lange ich das durchhalte...


Also Askari als absoluten Schrottladen zu bezeichnen kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Sicher  gibt es ein paar Sachen die nicht wirklich okay sind, aber bei welchem Versandhändler ist das schon der Fall? Bei jedem großem Versandhändler gibt es Strukturen die sich dem Kunden nicht erschließen, da gibt es Sachen die gerade noch lieferbar waren plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar sind, oder plötzlich Lieferzeit haben. Ich für meinen Teil habe schon gute Sachen bei Askari bestellt und auch bekommen, auch wenn es manchmal etwas länger gedauert hat als versprochen. Ach so und bei Umtausch oder Reklamationen sind die echt kulant, da gab es noch nie irgend welche Probleme. 
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe.


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was bekomme ich? Eine UNBERINGTE Nerios die bei 5m (vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachmessen..) 295gr wiegt.


Man kann es auch anders sehen, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur einzigen unberingten Nerios der Welt. 
Klar verstehn wir dich, aber die Frage ist doch jetzt, ist die unberingte Rute überhaupt mit der bestellten beringten Rute vergleichbar?
Stell dir vor, du hast jetzt eine verstärkte unberingte Rute erwischt, die einfach schwerer ist, weil sie ja nicht die Reserven einer beringten Rute hat. 
Vielleicht solltest du Askari noch eine zweite Chance geben.   

Ansonsten, wie lange du dem Tacklewahn aushalten wirst, Ostern ist bald.


----------



## Tricast

Auf der Suche nach einer Beschreibung der Vor- und Nachteile einer Hohl-Feederspitze bin ich auf folgende Seite gestoßen:


			http://www.matthias-weigang.de/Feedern_-_eine_Spitzensache.pdf
		

Vielleicht ist das ja auch für Euch interessant.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Skott

Skott schrieb:


> Ich schreibe morgen etwas zu meinem anglerischen Werdegang, wenn das ok ist, denn jetzt bin ich zu satt und zu träge...


...träge bin ich nach 6-stündiger Arztodyssee jetzt auch, aber dafür nicht satt, sondern hungrig...

Trotzdem erstmal zu meinem anglerischen Werdegang... (zur zeitlichen Orientierung, ich bin Baujahr 1955)
In meiner Kindheit, wir wohnten da schon im Ruhrgebiet, habe ich regelmäßig de Ferien bei meinen Großeltern auf dem Land (Münsterland) im Kreis Borken verbracht.
Zum einen hat mich die dortige Landwirtschaft und der Umgang mit den Tieren sehr fasziniert und zum anderen hatten meine Großeltern ein Nachbarin die 2 erwachsene Söhne hatte, einer davon angelte und ging mit einer Bambusstippe an der Bocholter Aa auf Friedfisch. Er nahm mich mit in der Zeit, als ich so 6-8 J. alt war.
Ich weiß noch genau (habe ich nie wieder gesehen), wie er immer einen Teig aus einer Mischung von Weiß- und Schwarzbrot geknetet hat, der roch und schmeckte sehr lecker und damit haben wir auch gefangen. Ich bekam eine ~3m Bambus und er hatte eine von etwa 5m mit Messinghülsen.

Etwas später, diese Ferien hatten sich mittlerweile erledigt, zogen meine Eltern mit uns an einen anderen Ort, wo ich es mit dem Fahrrad nur ca. 7-8 Min. bis zur Ruhr hatte. Das war ein schöner Abenteuerspielplatz und im zarten Alter von 12-14 habe ich dort mit Freunden in dn Buhnen mit Handhaspel (Fertigmontage) und Haselnussstecken schwarz geangelt. Wir fingen Rotaugen und Schneider ohne Ende, aber alles Catch & release...

Mit 15 J. lernte ich auf einem Campingplatz an der Ruhr einen Jungen gleichen Alters kennen, dessen Vater in dem betreffenden Angelverein war. Am Wochenende wurde das das Faltboot gepackt und noch eines dazu und dann sind wir ca. 2km stromauf zu einer alten Schleuse gepaddelt.
Zuerst wurde eine Aalschnur ausgebracht (damals noch erlaubt) , dann ein Lager mit Lagerfeuer erstellt und wir sind die ganze Nacht dort geblieben und haben zusätzlich mit Aalglöckchen auf Grund geangelt. Das war einfach herrlich...

Mit 17 J. durfte ich erstmalig alleine per Bahn und Kanalfähre meine Tante in Schottland besuchen. Dort habe ich bei einer Ausfahrt mit einem einheimischen Fischer in einem kleinen Tuckerboot mit der Handleine Dorsche gefangen und in einem Aufstiegsbach mit Wurm und Pose in einem tiefen (~3m) Gumpen einige Bachforellen. Beim Spinnfischen in diesem Bach hatte ich einen silbernen Lachsaufsteiger von ca. 60-70cm mittig im Rücken quer gehakt, der sich aber kurz darauf Gott sei Dank selber befreite....

Durch Mädels, Ausbildung und Fußball kam es erst mal zu einer größeren Pause.

Mit 26 und 27 habe ich mit meinem Ex-Schwager zusammen in Zealand (Westkapelle) das Brandungsangeln betrieben. Das hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht, blieb aber distanzbedingt auf die Urlaube beschränkt.

Es gab dann ein paar Auswärtsspiele im FoPu, Studium Beruf und Familie....

Mit 35 J. habe ich dann die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt, wurde in Essen am Baldeneysee Mitglied im FVE und bin regelmäßig auf Weißfisch und eher selten auf Raubfisch los gezogen. Meine 2. Frau machte dann 5 Jahre später auch die Prüfung, wir gingen eine Weile zusammen fischen, bis dann die weiteren Kinder kamen, da schlief das Angeln wieder etwas ein...

Mit 56 hatte ich dann (2011) meine 2. schwere Erkrankung verbunden mit einer langen AU und als Reha-Programm hatte ich mir dann selbst das Fliegenfischen verordnet, bin dann, als ich halbwegs bei Kräften war, 2012 Mitglied im Fliegenfischerverein an der Wupper geworden und seitdem mit der Fliege unterwegs.
Seit 2016 jährliche Urlaube an der Ostsee wo ich mit Fliege und wenn es zu windig ist, mit Blech der Meerforelle nachstelle.

Da ich so seit etwa 2020 (Corona) merke, dass ich alters- und kräftebedingt nicht mehr so ganz auf der Höhe bin, fahre ich das Fliegenfischen und Waten im Fluss etwas zurück und habe mich wieder in meinem alten Essener Verein angemeldet um in aller Ruhe dem ükelmäßigen Fischen frönen zu können.

Ich hoffe, dass mir das noch eine Weile vergönnt ist...; soviel von mir...


----------



## rhinefisher

Danke für die ausführliche und spannende Story - man bekommt gleich ein viel besseres Bild von den Mitstreitern.
Das gilt natürlich auch für alle Anderen - immer her mit eurem anglerischen Werdegang...


----------



## rhinefisher

Los 2 schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es ein paar Sachen die nicht wirklich okay sind,


Leider gibt es bei denen seit ca. 2 Jahren kaum noch irgenetwas das OK wäre...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> außer, daß ich die Wobbler-Klassiker mag.


Die mag ich auch sehr, so sehr, dass ich kaum andere fische.
Zum Glück habe ich noch größere Kuratorenvorräte.. .


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> aber die Frage ist doch jetzt, ist die unberingte Rute überhaupt mit der bestellten beringten Rute vergleichbar?


Ja, die gibt es mit und ohne Ringe.


----------



## Los 2

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider gibt es bei denen seit ca. 2 Jahren kaum noch irgenetwas das OK wäre...


Also ich kann wirklich nicht meckern, habe letztes Jahr 2 Brandungsruten und dazugehörige Rollen bestellt, hat super geklappt. Eine Rute war plötzlich nicht mehr lieferbar, ist mir aber ca. 2 Monate später geliefert wurden ohne irgendwelche Zusatzkosten. Auch habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt mit Reklamationen.
Aber wie gesagt es ist meine persönliche Einschätzung, es gibt bestimmt auch Fälle die man als Kunde nicht akzeptieren kann aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann sollte man einfach bei einem anderen Anbieter umsehen, bei dem es natürlich auch zu Problemen kommen kann. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich eine unendliche Geschichte


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einige meiner Askari Bestelleungen verliefen auch problemlos.


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die mag ich auch sehr, so sehr, dass ich kaum andere fische.
> Zum Glück habe ich noch größere Kuratorenvorräte.. .


Ernsthaft, ich bin unterzuckert, ich hab Kuchenvorräte gelesen


----------



## Mescalero

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider gibt es bei denen seit ca. 2 Jahren kaum noch irgenetwas das OK wäre...


Was den Onlineshop angeht: unbrauchbare Fotos, mangelhafte Beschreibungen der Artikel, Lagerstatus wohl nicht immer aktuell. 
Davon abgesehen habe ich mit Askari keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Was du schreibst, ist natürlich übel und nicht zu tolerieren.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen beiden Vorrednern nur beipflichten: Die Maxima Chameleon ist eine richtig feine Leine.


Volle Zustimmung, benutze ebenfalls diese Leine und bin zufrieden. 


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auf den Rollen, die ich am häufigsten fische, wird die Schnur jährlich gewechselt.


Und du tust wirklich eine Schnur, die ein Jahr alt ist verwerfen? Meine Rollen lagern immer im dunklen, so das sie dem UV Licht nicht ausgesetzt sind. Ist das wirklich nötig. 
Ich werde mal den Ükel weiterlesen. Hab einiges vor mir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal mit ein in den Kreis der Maxima Chameleon - Freunde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399082
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Die Schnur passt auch farblich zu der Ambidex. Was für eine starke benutzt du für die 2410 DC?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war Alandangeln und Guiding mit geomas  angesagt. Das Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können  Wind, kalt, Regen, ganz kurz etwas Sonne, auf dem Heimweg hat es sogar geschneit.
Trotzdem war es großartig, ich habe es sehr genossen. Wir haben mit Breadpunch geangelt und die vielen, großen Fische merkten wohl, dass die beiden Herren am Ufer nicht richtig bei der Sache waren und lieber geplaudert anstatt die Rutenspitzen fixiert haben. Also haben sie nicht gebissen. Egal, schön war es trotzdem! Danke nochmal geomas  !


----------



## rhinefisher

Los 2 schrieb:


> , habe letztes Jahr 2 Brandungsruten und dazugehörige Rollen bestellt, hat super geklappt.


Glück gehabt - ich hatte bei gut 20 Bestellungen in den letzten 2 Jahren bei zwei Dritteln Probleme.. .


----------



## Ti-it

Jason schrieb:


> Die Schnur passt auch farblich zu der Ambidex. Was für eine starke benutzt du für die 2410 DC?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die 10lbs hab ich da aktuell drauf Jason 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Glück gehabt - ich hatte bei gut 20 Bestellungen in den letzten 2 Jahren bei zwei Dritteln Probleme.. .


Wer weiß was Du auch wieder bestellt hast? Wer solche Exoten bestellt muss sich auch nicht wundern über falsche Lieferungen, falsche Angaben oder Ruten ohne Ringe. Woher sollen die denn beim Askari auch solche ausgefeilten Gerätschaften kennen, kannst Du nicht einfach wie normale Leute eine Kogha oder Cormoran bestellen?    

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die 10lbs hab ich da aktuell drauf Jason
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it



Mit einer einer Tragkraft von 4,5kg ist die Rolle noch nicht ausgereizt. Ein schönes Schmuckstück hast du da. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute kam meine kleine Bestellung beim Exner Shop, ging ganz fix.
Leider gabs nen kleinen Transportschaden bei einer Pose:






Der Chef von Exner hat ganz gut reagiert, mir eine Gutschrift angeboten oder er legt sie der nächsten Bestellung bei 
Aber ich bin überrascht dass die Dinger scheinbar so empfindlich sind, bin mal gespannt wie lange sie sich im Gebrauch halten


----------



## Mescalero

Empfindlich sind sie wirklich aber noch fragiler sind die kleinen, schlanken Modelle aus Rohacell. Mir sind schon mehrere zerbrochen...


----------



## Los 2

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Glück gehabt - ich hatte bei gut 20 Bestellungen in den letzten 2 Jahren bei zwei Dritteln Probleme.. .


Also bei so einer Pannenserie würde ich mir dann auch überlegen ob ich da noch etwas bestelle.


----------



## Niklas32

Also ich habe in den letzten zwei Jahren immer wieder bei Askari bestellt. Um genau zu sein fast ausschließlich da. Irgendwie hatte ich scheinbar Glück. Bei ca. 10 Bestellungen gab es nur einmal ein kleines Problem. Da verzögerte sich die Lieferung um eine Woche. Sonst lief immer alles problemlos.


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte ein paar Mal Probleme mit Askari. Letztlich ging alles gut aus, aber erst, nachdem ich angefangen habe, die Leute am „Sorgentelefon” nach dem Namen zu fragen und mich nicht vertrösten zu lassen. Die waren übrigens auch sehr freundlich, „kundenorientiert” im besten Sinne und ohne Flax. 
Ganz offensichtlich hakte es bei Asakari in der firmeninternen Kommunikation. Ich würde in dem Laden definitiv nichts bestellen, was ich zu einem bestimmten Termin brauche.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Jason schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung, benutze ebenfalls diese Leine und bin zufrieden.
> 
> Und du tust wirklich eine Schnur, die ein Jahr alt ist verwerfen? Meine Rollen lagern immer im dunklen, so das sie dem UV Licht nicht ausgesetzt sind. Ist das wirklich nötig.
> Ich werde mal den Ükel weiterlesen. Hab einiges vor mir.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bei den Rollen, mit denen ich häufig fische, ja. Dabei geht es mir gar nicht so sehr um die UV-bedingte Alterung, sondern vor allem um Belastungen durch den Dauerbetrieb insbesondere beim Feedern. Bei der Flussangelei mit Korbgewichten jenseits der 50 gr ist eine monofile Schnur ziemlichen Belastungen sowohl beim auswerfen als auch bei einkurbeln ausgesetzt. Ein Beispiel macht das deutlich: EIne 3-stündige Feedersitzung mit mit gerade mal 6 bis 8 Würfen pro Stunde macht 18 bis 24 Würfe. Bei nicht wenigen dieser Würfe kommt es zudem durch Hänger oder auch Kontakt zu größeren Fische zu erheblichen Spitzenbelastungen der Schnur. Von meinen 80 bis 100 Angeltagen dürften (ohne dass ich das jetzt nachrecherchiert habe) 40 feedernd im großen Fluss stattfinden, so dass eine FeederSchnur pro Jahr in die Nähe von 1000 Würfen kommt Oder sie möglicherweise sogar überschreitet.  Bei jedem dieser Würfe und dem anschließenden EInholen wird die Schnur durch Dehnung beansprucht und ermüdet wie das Drahtseil eines Kranes, das ebenfalls regelmäßig ablegereif ist. Wenn dann an einer übermüdeten Schnur eine der ganz wenigen Barben hängt, die sich von Zeit zu Zeit von meinen Ködern überzeugen lassen … ein Albtraum!


----------



## daci7

Passend zum Thema habe ich tatsächlich gerade fast alle Feedern neu bespult. Es war aber auch ein bisschen Langeweile im Spiel muss ich sagen. Auf einen Satz Matchrollen habe ich auch neue Leine gewickelt, obwohl das vielleicht nicht nötig gewesen wäre. Aber die kommen halt häufig an die Sonne und mit Spüli in Kontakt.
Es tut trotzdem in der Seele weh, wenn man bei so einer Aktion so viel Schnur wegschmeißt. Ich wüsste aber auch keine Verwendung. Nur dafür fange ich nicht an zu Stricken 

PS - ich habe bei dieser Gelegenheit bei den Matchspulen mal auf eine Spule mit 14er Seide minimiert (das ist mein dünnster Faden). Irgendwie werde ich mit den Spinnenweben nicht warm. Ab 16er aufwärts ist eher meine Kragenweite...


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Aber die kommen halt häufig an die Sonne und mit Spüli in Kontakt.


Sonne ist schlecht - Spüli ist gut.
Also solange Du Wasser mit Spülmittel meinst, ist das ganz gut für die Schnur, da dann genug Feuchtigkeit vorhanden ist.. .


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Natürlich geht die gleich zurück und die kürzlich bestellte DAM ist schon storniert.
> Wisst ihr was ich jetzt mache?
> Ich kack auf die gesamte Angelindustrie und werde ausser Spaltblei (Dinsmores!) und Vorfachhaken (Gamakatsu) absolut garnichts mehr kaufen.
> Erstens habe ich nämlich Angelgerät für Generationen, und zweitens habe ich die Schnauze einfach gestrichen voll...
> 
> Natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin um eure schönen Einkäufe auf das heftigste beneiden, aber ich bin da endgültig raus!
> 
> Selbsverständlich werden Wetten in beliebiger Höhe angenommen, wie lange ich das durchhalte...



Das tut mir leid ist immer ärgerlich wenn falsch geliefert.
Aber das mit dem nicht mehr bestellen... ich hab da so meine Bedenken



geomas schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels,
> hier im von Sturm und Niederschlägen reich gesegneten Rostock kam es heute zu einem Mini-Ükel-Treffen.
> Der ehrenwerte Sprtsfrnd Mescalero weilt derzeit in Mecklenburg und war so nett, auf einen Kaffee die Hansestadt am breiten Ende der Warnow zu besuchen. Danke für die netten Gespräche über kleine und große Fische, es war mir eine große Freude, Dich kennenzulernen. Und vielen Dank für die beiden Pico-Posen-Rigs. Ich habe schon eine Stelle für erste Versuche damit im Auge (die Schilf-Gruppe im kleinen Graben).
> Die Warnow-Alande mochten sich heute nicht persönlich vorstellen, was ich den geschuppten Vielfraßen durchaus ein klein wenig übel nehme.
> Die Bedingungen waren leider suboptimal, der Wind stark und der Pegel zu niedrig. Vielleicht klappt es irgendwann mit einem weiteren Treffen „unter einem anderen Stern”.



Ja Sturm und Regen hatten wir hier auch reichlich, schön das es kleines Mini-Ükel-Treffen gab und das deine Alande nicht so 
beißfreudig waren liegt wohl an dem unschönen Wetter.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider gibt es bei denen seit ca. 2 Jahren kaum noch irgenetwas das OK wäre...



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen meine Branungsstöcker kamen zuverlässig, der Kleinkram auch und die letzte Bestellung 
2 Brandungsrollen und ne Feederrolle alles gut, Ok das die Feederrolle Macken hatte da kann Askari ja nu nichts dafür, 
die Reklamation läuft, dann werd ich sehn wie es läuft.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, ich bin unterzuckert, ich hab Kuchenvorräte gelesenDa



Dagegen solltest du dringend was tun, iß ein Stück Kuchen


Regelmäßige Schnurwechsel sind nicht zuvernachläßigen, an der Schnur hängt nun mal der Fisch, genauso wichtig sind die 
anderen Kleinteile wie Haken und Wirbel.
Da sollte man nur zuverlßige Modelle verwenden.



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Die sogenannte Wettervorhersage verspricht angenehmeres Wetter in den kommenden Tagen.
Mit etwas Glück (=wenig Wind) kann ich es Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit der Posenrute auf die Alande versuchen. Und für die Grundangelei soll die E-Spule der OCC-Combo soll noch etwas dickere Mono bekommen. Gezielt auf Aland mit 3lb-Maxima ist zu riskant, auch wenn das früher schon geklappt hat. Plan B ist die neulich gezeigte DAM-Combo und Plan C noch etwas schräger: die Sundridge Quivertip mit ABU506 und dann Flocke/Kruste auftreibend am Haar. Hatte die schnieke Sundridge gerade in der Hand und die könnte gut passen zu den etwas kräftigeren Fischen.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> die Sundridge Quivertip mit ABU506 und dann Flocke/Kruste auftreibend am Haar. Hatte die schnieke Sundridge gerade in der Hand und die könnte gut passen zu den etwas kräftigeren Fischen.


Das liest sich gut, da wirst du Spaß mit haben.

Mir macht das Wetter momentan einen Strich durch meine Angelaktivitäten, fast 2 Meter Hochwasser.

Ich bin mal in den Angelkeller hinab gestiegen und habe mich dem Rutenbau wieder gewidmet. Zurzeit binde ich die letzten Ringe an die Peter Stone „Ledger Master Farstrike“. Da hatte ich alles herunter gerissen, das sah nicht mehr gut aus.

Für die Vintage-Freunde: So en passant habe ich mal so durch die Ruten geschaut und dabei ist mir, wir hatten das Thema "Schwingspitzenangeln"erst, eine Billy Lane "SwingTip" in die Hände gefallen. Die muss ich auch nochmal ein wenig auffrischen. Die hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.







Man sollte mal öfters genauer im Angelkeller sich umschauen.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Bei 2m Hochwasser würde ich am Schreibtisch fast feuchte Füße bekommen (nur leicht übertrieben, ehrlich).
Ein leichtes Hochwasser ist hier in meinen Augen perfekt. 

#handgebaute Ruten - echte Schätze habe ich wenige, ein gemischtes Paar Alan Brown (für Browning) gebaute „Winner” Pickerruten sind vermutlich die seltensten Exemplare (die 7ft ist sehr, sehr fein, die 10ft-Variante stärker, aber kein Vergleich zu den meisten als „Picker” gelabelten modernen Ruten).
Das sind schon Carbonruten mit „guten Ringen”.


----------



## Dace

Alan Brown habe ich auch noch ein paar. Ich war damals noch in seinem Laden in Hitchin ...






Der hat gute Ruten gebaut, es gab auch viele als Blank, da hatten wir mal zugeschlagen.

Tight lines


----------



## rule270

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber sowas von gespannt auf die Testergebnisse am Wasser!


Hy an alle
Ein Tipp an die Profis...!
Paniert Eure Brocken oder Würfel mal mit Parmesankäse gerieben bringt an einigen Gewässern gute Erfolge auf alle Fische. Was auch genommen wird an Panade, ist Microforelli.
Gruß
Rudi


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - was für Farben...


----------



## Niklas32

Motivation tanken.





Direkt an der schilfkante gab es auch schon direkt eine Güster


----------



## Niklas32

Nach so einigen Fehlbissen kam mal ein ein recht strammes Rotauge


----------



## Tricast

Hast Du ein Glück, kannst nach Hause gehen ohne absingen fremdländischer Lieder. Mein Glückwunsch zu dem wunderschönen Augenrot.   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr schön.
Weiter so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie ich in der letzten Stunde getobt habe - Kinskys Klaus ist nix dagegen...
> Kommt doch eben meine neue Rapala Nerios hier an - im Katalog 223gr bei 5m mit Beringung.
> Was bekomme ich? Eine UNBERINGTE Nerios die bei 5m (vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachmessen..) 295gr wiegt.
> Das Askari ein absoluter Schrottladen ist, weiß wohl jeder - aber das ne Weltfirma wie Rapala ein 295gr Produkt mit 223gr bedruckt, macht mich einigermaßen fassungslos. Wir sind doch nicht bei Daiwa.. .
> Natürlich geht die gleich zurück und die kürzlich bestellte DAM ist schon storniert.


Das machen sie inzwischen alle, du hast bisher nur einfach nicht genug neuen Stoff gekauft (ab 10 p.Monat), um das so richtig statistisch zu bemerken! 
Hau zurück, doch alles gut, ich zahle bei Askari sogar gerne ihren kaum-1-EUR Aufpreis für 100 Tage Rückgabe, dann ist sogar Zeit zum Probieren.
Denn die Endkontrolle findet heute beim Endkunden statt, vorher macht da mehr keiner mehr was außer Anforderungszettel anzukreuzen.
Verlassen kann man sich bei Getackle, ob Ruten Rollen Schnur, schon lange nicht mehr auf Angaben, inzwischen ist das ja nichtmal mehr aus Papier.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich jetzt mache?
> Ich kack auf die gesamte Angelindustrie und werde ausser Spaltblei (Dinsmores!) und Vorfachhaken (Gamakatsu) absolut garnichts mehr kaufen.
> Erstens habe ich nämlich Angelgerät für Generationen, und zweitens habe ich die Schnauze einfach gestrichen voll...
> 
> Natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin um eure schönen Einkäufe auf das heftigste beneiden, aber ich bin da endgültig raus!
> 
> Selbsverständlich werden Wetten in beliebiger Höhe angenommen, wie lange ich das durchhalte...


Da bin ich auch mal gespannt! 
Bei Schnur biste aber auch am Arsch, musste kaufen weil die prinzipiell sogar weniger lange hält als Haken und Blei.
Immerhin, einer muss sowieso immer der Vortester sein und in den schimmernden giftgrünen Apfel beißen, das ist mal Fakt.
Einfacher und bequem ist es natürlich, die Vorsortierung durch andere machen zu lassen. 
Da macht das ganze Tacklekarussel auch in diesem Thread durchaus Sinn.
Frei nach, verteiltes Leid ist geteiltes Leid.


----------



## rule270

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei den Rollen, mit denen ich häufig fische, ja. Dabei geht es mir gar nicht so sehr um die UV-bedingte Alterung, sondern vor allem um Belastungen durch den Dauerbetrieb insbesondere beim Feedern. Bei der Flussangelei mit Korbgewichten jenseits der 50 gr ist eine monofile Schnur ziemlichen Belastungen sowohl beim auswerfen als auch bei einkurbeln ausgesetzt. Ein Beispiel macht das deutlich: EIne 3-stündige Feedersitzung mit mit gerade mal 6 bis 8 Würfen pro Stunde macht 18 bis 24 Würfe. Bei nicht wenigen dieser Würfe kommt es zudem durch Hänger oder auch Kontakt zu größeren Fische zu erheblichen Spitzenbelastungen der Schnur. Von meinen 80 bis 100 Angeltagen dürften (ohne dass ich das jetzt nachrecherchiert habe) 40 feedernd im großen Fluss stattfinden, so dass eine FeederSchnur pro Jahr in die Nähe von 1000 Würfen kommt Oder sie möglicherweise sogar überschreitet.  Bei jedem dieser Würfe und dem anschließenden EInholen wird die Schnur durch Dehnung beansprucht und ermüdet wie das Drahtseil eines Kranes, das ebenfalls regelmäßig ablegereif ist. Wenn dann an einer übermüdeten Schnur eine der ganz wenigen Barben hängt, die sich von Zeit zu Zeit von meinen Ködern überzeugen lassen … ein Albtraum!


Hy
Ich fische seit Jahren die Stroft von waku in 20 er ohne Probleme ohne abriss oder der gleichen.
Rudi


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider gibt es bei denen seit ca. 2 Jahren kaum noch irgenetwas das OK wäre...


Ich könnte jetzt mal sagen, dass ich dort erstmal nur Shimano Ruten gekauft habe und das hat bei allen vorherigen Bedenken wundersam gut geklappt! 
Und dann Ryobi Rollen, hat auch geklappt, alles wenige Großteile.
Vlt. liegt es daran?

Rapala ist vlt. der neue Billigstlabel, viele wollen expandieren, wo das bei Ruten nicht einfach ist.
Vor allem bei Vertriebsleuten, die Zollstöcke, Laborwaagen und Messschieber u.a.m. kaum vom Hörensagen kennen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Mit einer einer Tragkraft von 4,5kg ist die Rolle noch nicht ausgereizt. Ein schönes Schmuckstück hast du da.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da schreibst du was ....
Die Tragkraft der bewußten Rolle willst du nicht wirklich ausreizen und ausprobieren 
Ist doch voll wurscht, welche Schnurstärke da drauf ist, es muss nur zum Zielfisch und Wurfobjekten passen und nicht rumkringeln. 
Die läuft wie eine Nähmaschine, die wird auch nicht nach Fadenstärken ausgelegt. 

Interessant finde ich für unseren Primärzweck hier, wie kringelnd sich die Maxima bei welcher Stärke ab 0,18mm aufwärts gebärdet, denn da fängt der Spaß an oder hört auf.


----------



## geomas

#maxima

Also in 0,14-0,17mm (die von mir am meisten gefischten Stärken) verhält sich die Maxima Chameleon mustergültig oder besser meinen Erwartungen voll entsprechend. Klar gibt es Monos mit mehr Tragkraft bei gleichem Durchmesser und welche mit deutlich weniger Dehnung.


----------



## Niklas32

Danke für die Glückwünsche zum Rotauge.

Das mit der Motivation hat nur so halb funktioniert. Ich hatte so einige Fehlbisse. Der doch recht starke Wind hat die Bisserkennung schwierig gemacht. Durch den vom Wind verursachten Schnurbogen ging auch der ein oder andere Anhieb ins Leere. 

Ich habe zuerst mit einer durchgebundenen Montage geangelt. Meiner Meinung nach hatte ich dabei eine etwas bessere Bisserkennung. Ich habe dazu zwei dicke Stopper (keine Ahnung welche Marke) verwendet. Da das Ganze nicht hielt, habe ich es dann mithilfe eines kleinen Bleischrots fixiert. Alle paar Würfe rutschte aber auch das. 
Die durchgebundene Montage hat mir so an sich echt zugesagt, daher würde ich die gern häufiger verwenden. Daher suche ich jetzt nach einer Möglichkeit das Verrutschen zu verhindern.
Erst letztens hat der werte Minimax die Drennan Grippa Stops angepriesen. Soweit ich mich erinnere fischst du aber etwas leichter als ich. Bei mir sind es 15-30 Gramm Körbe plus Futter. Halten die Stopper das ohne das ich gleich 5 Stück montieren muss? 
Sonst wäre ich auch für andere Lösungen und Vorschläge dankbar.


Grüße Niklas


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zum schönen Plötz!

Was verrutscht denn, die Pose?

Edit: jetzt habe auch ich es begriffen, der Korb ist es. Es gibt doch einfach zu knotende Montagen, die bombig halten und kein separates Zeug* brauchen.

*) du suchst nur nach einem Vorwand, um "schnell mal" bisschen Kleinkram im Angelgeschäft zu besorgen. 
Kleinkram = Rollen, Ruten, Sitzkiepe, Echolot, Kajak....


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri zum schönen Plötz!
> 
> Was verrutscht denn, die Pose?


Ups, das hätte ich wohl weiter oben schon einmal erwähnen sollen 

Es geht ums Feedern. Beim werfen knallt manchmal der Korb bis zum Haken runter.


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, nachdem ich kurz nachgedacht habe, ist es mir klargeworden. Dauert manchmal etwas...


----------



## Ukel

Niklas32 Petri zum windigen Plötz.
Die Schwingspitze wäre vielleicht eine bessere Lösung für die Bissverwertung.
Warum durchgehende Schnur? Mit Vorfach hättest du automatisch einen Stopperknoten und auch als Sollbruchstelle waidgerechter bei einem Abriss, falls das mal passieren sollte.


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche zum Rotauge.
> 
> Das mit der Motivation hat nur so halb funktioniert. Ich hatte so einige Fehlbisse. Der doch recht starke Wind hat die Bisserkennung schwierig gemacht. Durch den vom Wind verursachten Schnurbogen ging auch der ein oder andere Anhieb ins Leere.
> 
> Ich habe zuerst mit einer durchgebundenen Montage geangelt. Meiner Meinung nach hatte ich dabei eine etwas bessere Bisserkennung. Ich habe dazu zwei dicke Stopper (keine Ahnung welche Marke) verwendet. Da das Ganze nicht hielt, habe ich es dann mithilfe eines kleinen Bleischrots fixiert. Alle paar Würfe rutschte aber auch das.
> Die durchgebundene Montage hat mir so an sich echt zugesagt, daher würde ich die gern häufiger verwenden. Daher suche ich jetzt nach einer Möglichkeit das Verrutschen zu verhindern.
> Erst letztens hat der werte Minimax die Drennan Grippa Stops angepriesen. Soweit ich mich erinnere fischst du aber etwas leichter als ich. Bei mir sind es 15-30 Gramm Körbe plus Futter. Halten die Stopper das ohne das ich gleich 5 Stück montieren muss?
> Sonst wäre ich auch für andere Lösungen und Vorschläge dankbar.
> 
> 
> Grüße Niklas


Petri, lieber Niklas.
Ich bin auch ein Fan der einfachen durchgebundenen Montage.
Ein einzelner Grippa mit Schnüren 16 oder dünner (GTM) kann sich bei schneidigem Anhieb verstellen, wenn er schon länger seinen Dienst tut.
2 Grippas mit Schnur 18+ halten 15-30g Körbchen mit Payload. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, das ich damit auch nicht voll durchziehe bzw. Scharf (clipwurf) abbremse.


----------



## Niklas32

Ukel schrieb:


> Niklas32 Petri zum windigen Plötz.
> Die Schwingspitze wäre vielleicht eine bessere Lösung für die Bissverwertung.
> Warum durchgehende Schnur? Mit Vorfach hättest du automatisch einen Stopperknoten und auch als Sollbruchstelle waidgerechter bei einem Abriss, falls das mal passieren sollte.


Bisher habe ich von der Schwinge nur gelesen und sie nicht gefischt. Habe ich dabei aber nicht das Problem, dass die Schnur nur leicht gespannt wird? Da würde mir der Wind doch einen noch größeren Schnurrigen hereindrücken oder? Zusätzlich würde die Schwingspitze meiner Meinung nach bei dem starken Wind ganz schön hin und her schaukeln.
Weil ich mit durchgehender Schnur genau diese Sollbruchstelle umgehe und weniger Knoten habe. Zudem gefällt mir sehr gut, dass ich sehr einfach den Abstand von Korb und Köder variieren kann. Das ist mir besonders in der kalten Jahreszeit sehr wichtig. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Niklas.
> Ich bin auch ein Fan der einfachen durchgebundenen Montage.
> Ein einzelner Grippa mit Schnüren 16 oder dünner (GTM) kann sich bei schneidigem Anhieb verstellen, wenn er schon länger seinen Dienst tut.
> 2 Grippas mit Schnur 18+ halten 15-30g Körbchen mit Payload. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, das ich damit auch nicht voll durchziehe bzw. Scharf (clipwurf) abbremse.


Das klingt doch schonmal sehr gut. Dann werde ich mir demnächst mal ein paar der guten Stücke besorgen. Vielen Dank.
Ich muss meist nicht sehr weit raus. Da reichen gefühlvolle Würfe eigentlich immer aus.


----------



## Tricast

Niklas32 : Schau nach bei Peter und mache seiner Tochter eine Freude!   






Gruß Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das machen sie inzwischen alle, du hast bisher nur einfach nicht genug neuen Stoff gekauft (ab 10 p.Monat), um das so richtig statistisch zu bemerken!


Ich erwarte Trost von dir - stattdessen stachelst Du mich noch an...?!?


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mal gespannt!


Ich erstmal....


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Schnur biste aber auch am Arsch, musste kaufen weil die prinzipiell sogar weniger lange hält als Haken und Blei.


Nö - meine Vorräte lagern feucht und dunkel und werden mich überleben..


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Immerhin, einer muss sowieso immer der Vortester sein und in den schimmernden giftgrünen Apfel beißen, das ist mal Fakt.


Du sollst aufhören mich anzustacheln...


----------



## Ukel

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich von der Schwinge nur gelesen und sie nicht gefischt. Habe ich dabei aber nicht das Problem, dass die Schnur nur leicht gespannt wird? Da würde mir der Wind doch einen noch größeren Schnurrigen hereindrücken oder? Zusätzlich würde die Schwingspitze meiner Meinung nach bei dem starken Wind ganz schön hin und her schaukeln.
> Weil ich mit durchgehender Schnur genau diese Sollbruchstelle umgehe und weniger Knoten habe. Zudem gefällt mir sehr gut, dass ich sehr einfach den Abstand von Korb und Köder variieren kann. Das ist mir besonders in der kalten Jahreszeit sehr wichtig.


Nach deinem Plötzfischbild zu urteilen, könnte die Schwinge noch funktionieren, wenn du sie nah an der Wasseroberfläche oder sogar 1-3 cm unter Wasser positionierst, das mindert den Windeinfluss beträchtlich. Die Bisse sind auch dann gut zu erkennen. Also rangewagt an die Schwinge, das kann motivieren 
Wenn du mit durchgehender Schnur angelst, schätze mal 16er oder höher, hast du aber auch eine dickere Schnur am Haken, eine 10er oder 12er ist evtl besser geeignet, besonders wenn mit nicht zu großen Fischen zu rechnen ist. Mit einem kleinsten Connector kann man auch schnell Vorfächer unterschiedlicher Länge auswechseln.
Aber ick will ma nich dozieren, viel Spaß weiter


----------



## Niklas32

Ukel schrieb:


> Aber ick will ma nich dozieren, viel Spaß weiter


Ist doch aber interessant zu hören.



Ukel schrieb:


> Nach deinem Plötzfischbild zu urteilen, könnte die Schwinge noch funktionieren, wenn du sie nah an der Wasseroberfläche oder sogar 1-3 cm unter Wasser positionierst, das mindert den Windeinfluss beträchtlich. Die Bisse sind auch dann gut zu erkennen. Also rangewagt an die Schwinge, das kann motivieren


Der Wind war tatsächlich stärker als er auf den Fotos aussah. War richtig unangenehm mit dem Wind im Gesicht.
Getestet wird das Thema bestimmt noch irgendwann. Habe es letztens am Forellensee aufgrund gebrochener Feederspitze schon einmal etwas testen müssen 



Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn du mit durchgehender Schnur angelst, schätze mal 16er oder höher, hast du aber auch eine dickere Schnur am Haken, eine 10er oder 12er ist evtl besser geeignet, besonders wenn mit nicht zu großen Fischen zu rechnen ist. Mit einem kleinsten Connector kann man auch schnell Vorfächer unterschiedlicher Länge auswechseln.


Ja, ich nutze zum Feedern eigentlich immer eine 20er. Damit fühle ich mich einfach sicherer. Die dicke Schnur am Haken stört mich und meiner Meinung nach auch die meisten Fische nicht. 
Das Wechseln des Vorfaches ist gar kein Problem. Nur die Aufbewahrung der ganzen Vorfächer. In meiner Umhängetasche sind schon 3 volle Wickelbretter. Diese nerven mich massiv. Meist nehme ich auch noch fürs gute Gefühl einfach ein frisches.


----------



## rule270

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche zum Rotauge.
> 
> Das mit der Motivation hat nur so halb funktioniert. Ich hatte so einige Fehlbisse. Der doch recht starke Wind hat die Bisserkennung schwierig gemacht. Durch den vom Wind verursachten Schnurbogen ging auch der ein oder andere Anhieb ins Leere.
> 
> Ich habe zuerst mit einer durchgebundenen Montage geangelt. Meiner Meinung nach hatte ich dabei eine etwas bessere Bisserkennung. Ich habe dazu zwei dicke Stopper (keine Ahnung welche Marke) verwendet. Da das Ganze nicht hielt, habe ich es dann mithilfe eines kleinen Bleischrots fixiert. Alle paar Würfe rutschte aber auch das.
> Die durchgebundene Montage hat mir so an sich echt zugesagt, daher würde ich die gern häufiger verwenden. Daher suche ich jetzt nach einer Möglichkeit das Verrutschen zu verhindern.
> Erst letztens hat der werte Minimax die Drennan Grippa Stops angepriesen. Soweit ich mich erinnere fischst du aber etwas leichter als ich. Bei mir sind es 15-30 Gramm Körbe plus Futter. Halten die Stopper das ohne das ich gleich 5 Stück montieren muss?
> Sonst wäre ich auch für andere Lösungen und Vorschläge dankbar.
> 
> 
> Grüße Niklas


Hy Niklas
Schau einmal nach ein Paar Erfahrungen von mir. Da kannst Du nur davon profitieren wenn es befolgt wird.
Rudi


----------



## rule270

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ist doch aber interessant zu hören.
> 
> 
> Der Wind war tatsächlich stärker als er auf den Fotos aussah. War richtig unangenehm mit dem Wind im Gesicht.
> Getestet wird das Thema bestimmt noch irgendwann. Habe es letztens am Forellensee aufgrund gebrochener Feederspitze schon einmal etwas testen müssen
> 
> 
> Ja, ich nutze zum Feedern eigentlich immer eine 20er. Damit fühle ich mich einfach sicherer. Die dicke Schnur am Haken stört mich und meiner Meinung nach auch die meisten Fische nicht.
> Das Wechseln des Vorfaches ist gar kein Problem. Nur die Aufbewahrung der ganzen Vorfächer. In meiner Umhängetasche sind schon 3 volle Wickelbretter. Diese nerven mich massiv. Meist nehme ich auch noch fürs gute Gefühl einfach ein frisches.


Hy ich habe auf meinem Wickelbrett ca. 100 Vorfächer . OK.
Es geht alles auch mit wenih Platz,
Rudi


----------



## rule270

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ups, das hätte ich wohl weiter oben schon einmal erwähnen sollen
> 
> Es geht ums Feedern. Beim werfen knallt manchmal der Korb bis zum Haken runter.


Hy ich habe da meine Methode dort kann nichts ruinterknallen. OK ????
Rudi


----------



## Professor Tinca

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy ich habe da meine Methode dort kann nichts ruinterknallen. OK ????



Ein bisschen genauer vielleicht?


----------



## rule270

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche zum Rotauge.
> 
> Das mit der Motivation hat nur so halb funktioniert. Ich hatte so einige Fehlbisse. Der doch recht starke Wind hat die Bisserkennung schwierig gemacht. Durch den vom Wind verursachten Schnurbogen ging auch der ein oder andere Anhieb ins Leere.
> 
> Ich habe zuerst mit einer durchgebundenen Montage geangelt. Meiner Meinung nach hatte ich dabei eine etwas bessere Bisserkennung. Ich habe dazu zwei dicke Stopper (keine Ahnung welche Marke) verwendet. Da das Ganze nicht hielt, habe ich es dann mithilfe eines kleinen Bleischrots fixiert. Alle paar Würfe rutschte aber auch das.
> Die durchgebundene Montage hat mir so an sich echt zugesagt, daher würde ich die gern häufiger verwenden. Daher suche ich jetzt nach einer Möglichkeit das Verrutschen zu verhindern.
> Erst letztens hat der werte Minimax die Drennan Grippa Stops angepriesen. Soweit ich mich erinnere fischst du aber etwas leichter als ich. Bei mir sind es 15-30 Gramm Körbe plus Futter. Halten die Stopper das ohne das ich gleich 5 Stück montieren muss?
> Sonst wäre ich auch für andere Lösungen und Vorschläge dankbar.
> 
> 
> Grüße Niklas


Bei meiner Vorfachmontage kann ich das gesamte "Geschleuder" wechseln. Dadurch kann ich wenn ich nach Hause gehe das ganze leicht verstauen .
Ohne nachfragen ist jawohl niemant intressiert.
Rudi


----------



## Niklas32

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy ich habe da meine Methode dort kann nichts ruinterknallen. OK ????
> Rudi


Na dann sag mir doch mal wie deine Methode geht.



rule270 schrieb:


> Hy ich habe auf meinem Wickelbrett ca. 100 Vorfächer . OK.


Wie ordnest du die alle auf einem Wickelbrett an? Bzw. wie groß ist dein Wickelbrett? Kommst du da auch noch an das unterste Vorfach heran?


----------



## rule270

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein bisschen genauer vielleicht?


Hy was soll das Herr Professor??
Auf Zeichen reagieren nur die Taubstummen oder anderweite Mitmenschen/ schlaue Kollegen?.
Rudi


----------



## Professor Tinca

rule270 schrieb:


> Ohne nachfragen ist jawohl niemant intressiert.





rule270 schrieb:


> Hy was soll das Herr Professor??


Bei uns hier funktioniert das so, dass man freiwillig und von selbst seine Erfahrungen teilt.


----------



## rule270

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Na dann sag mir doch mal wie deine Methode geht.
> 
> 
> Wie ordnest du die alle auf einem Wickelbrett an? Bzw. wie groß ist dein Wickelbrett? Kommst du da auch noch an das unterste Vorfach heran?


Ja komme ich durch mein System auf dem Wickelbrett sofern ich die Ordnung einhalte.
Ich sende gleich ein Foto.
Rudi


----------



## rule270

Hy
Wie versprochen ein paar fotos der Tackles.
Rudi


----------



## Niklas32

Interessantes Wickelbrett auf jeden Fall. Ich nehme an, dass mehrere Schlaufen von mehreren Vorfächern auf einer weißen Spitze hängen? Kriegst du da dann das unterste herausgefummelt?
Auf dem zweiten Bild das weiße Konstrukt, handelt es sich dabei um einen Futterkorb?

Die von dir dargestellte Montage ist doch aber mehr oder weniger eine klassische Schlaufenmontage mit eingehängtem Vorfach. Bei meinem Problem ging es doch aber um eine durchgebundene Montage. Oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## rule270

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei uns hier funktioniert das so, dass man freiwillig und von selbst seine Erfahrungen teilt.


Hy
aber nur wenn man vom Stamm der " Nehmer" die sagen immer : man nehme, von geben halten sie nichts, weil sie nichts haben  OK!! Das mal nur am Rande.
Rudi


----------



## rhinefisher

Irgendwie herrscht hier gerade ein ganz unangenehmer Ton...
Das ist so garnicht unser Ükel - wir teilen gerne..


----------



## rule270

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Interessantes Wickelbrett auf jeden Fall. Ich nehme an, dass mehrere Schlaufen von mehreren Vorfächern auf einer weißen Spitze hängen? Kriegst du da dann das unterste herausgefummelt?
> Auf dem zweiten Bild das weiße Konstrukt, handelt es sich dabei um einen Futterkorb?
> 
> Die von dir dargestellte Montage ist doch aber mehr oder weniger eine klassische Schlaufenmontage mit eingehängtem Vorfach. Bei meinem Problem ging es doch aber um eine durchgebundene Montage. Oder übersehe ich etwas?


Hy 
Ich binde alle Vorfächer selbst , alle haben das gleiche Maß. Ich fange auf dem Brettchen rechts an und hänge das  nächste Vorfach daneben. Beim abnehmen fange ich wieder links an so gibt es keine Probleme. Wenn Du fragen zum Korb oder meiner Montage hast, erkläre ich Dir gerne wie es funktioniert. Ich verwende das Korbvorfach bei allen Feederarten selbst beim Aalfischen. Äußerst effektiv und sicher. In sehr steinigen Gewässern verwende ich starke Nägel an Kupferdraht angebunden am Wirbel unten. Ansonsten gieße ich mir Diskusbleie die gehen sofort bei Zug in der Strömung hoch.
Rudi


----------



## rule270

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie herrscht hier gerade ein ganz unangenehmer Ton...
> Das ist so garnicht unser Ükel - wir teilen gerne..


Ich kann wohl erkennen was Fake oder Befriedigung ist. Möchtest Du das beenden dann sag es .Ich muss das nicht tun! OK
Rudi


----------



## Minimax

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> aber nur wenn man vom Stamm der " Nehmer" die sagen immer : man nehme, von geben halten sie nichts, weil sie nichts haben  OK!! Das mal nur am Rande.
> Rudi


Also, ich muss doch sehr bitten, was ist das denn für ne Aussage über diesen Stammtisch?

Der Ükel sind fast 3500 Seiten bzw. 70000 Beiträge voller offenem großzügigem und interessierten Austausch und Fachsimpeln über jegliche Aspekte der Friedfischangelei, von vielen vielen Boardies und Anglern.
Und vor allem freundlich und höflich!

Warum bist'n immer so grimmig, rule? Haben wir Dir irgendwas getan?

Minimax


----------



## Niklas32

rule270 schrieb:


> Ich binde alle Vorfächer selbst , alle haben das gleiche Maß.


Das ist genau das Problem bei mir. Alles hat unterschiedliche Maße und müsste daher irgendwie einzeln hängen. Haben aber auch nicht so nen großes Wickelbrett, sondern nur die kleinen Schaumstoffdinger.


rule270 schrieb:


> Wenn Du fragen zum Korb oder meiner Montage hast, erkläre ich Dir gerne wie es funktioniert. Ich verwende das Korbvorfach bei allen Feederarten selbst beim Aalfischen. Äußerst effektiv und sicher. In sehr steinigen Gewässern verwende ich starke Nägel an Kupferdraht angebunden am Wirbel unten. Ansonsten gieße ich mir Diskusbleie die gehen sofort bei Zug in der Strömung hoch.
> Rudi


Die Schlaufenmontage kenne ich und nutze ich auch ab und an. Trotzdem vielen Dank für das Angebot. Strömung gibt es an den von mir befischten Gewässern eigentlich nicht.


----------



## rule270

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich muss doch sehr bitten, was ist das denn für ne Aussage über diesen Stammtisch?
> 
> Der Ükel sind fast 3500 Seiten bzw. 70000 Beiträge voller offenem großzügigem und interessierten Austausch und Fachsimpeln über jegliche Aspekte der Friedfischangelei, von vielen vielen Boardies und Anglern.
> Und vor allem freundlich und höflich!
> 
> Warum bist'n immer so grimmig, rule? Haben wir Dir irgendwas getan?
> 
> Minimax


Hallo Du "Guter" !!
Wenn ich etwas möchte akzeptiere ich die Regeln anderer. Wenn ich etwas möchte frage ich höflich an--- und sende keine Späßchen was nur zu Unstimmigkeiten führt.
Neit und Missgunst hilft nur den Anderen die am Rande stehen.Ich hoffe das das deutlich geworden ist.
Sorry aber jetzt ist schluss damit .
MfG
Rudi


----------



## Professor Tinca

rule270 schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas möchte akzeptiere ich die Regeln anderer.



Richtig.
Du möchtest dich hier mitteilen. Also orientiere dich bitte an den üblichen Benimmregeln dieses Stammtisches.
Wir sind hier immer herzlich, hilfsbereit und auch spaßig unterwegs.

Jeder trägt bei soviel er mag aber niemand wird darum angebettelt.


----------



## rule270

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit der PN.
Wir können weiter zanken und uns die Regeln des "Lehrenden" anhören??
Ich habe mich verabschiedet mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Rudi


----------



## Professor Tinca

rule270 schrieb:


> Wir können weiter zanken und uns die Regeln des "Lehrenden" anhören??



Zanken ist hier unerwünscht und Lehrende auch.
Wir tauschen uns hier entspannt und humorvoll aus.


----------



## Mescalero

Niklas32 
Wenn du deine Vorfächer selbst bindest, könntest du eins dieser "Rig Cases" nehmen. Da passen Zillionen VFs unterschiedlicher Länge übersichtlich rein und shoppen musst du ja sowieso. 

Sowas z.B.: https://www.angel-domaene.de/guru-rig-case-vorfachbox-small--37905.html


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> Niklas32
> Wenn du deine Vorfächer selbst bindest, könntest du eins dieser "Rig Cases" nehmen. Da passen Zillionen VFs unterschiedlicher Länge übersichtlich rein und shoppen musst du ja sowieso.
> 
> Sowas z.B.: https://www.angel-domaene.de/guru-rig-case-vorfachbox-small--37905.html


Eignet sich aber selbst in der langen Variante nur für Vorfächer bis 30 cm. Habe da auch so einige längere.


----------



## Ukel

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Habe es letztens am Forellensee aufgrund gebrochener Feederspitze schon einmal etwas testen müssen
> 
> 
> Ja, ich nutze zum Feedern eigentlich immer eine 20er. Damit fühle ich mich einfach sicherer. Die dicke Schnur am Haken stört mich und meiner Meinung nach auch die meisten Fische nicht.
> Das Wechseln des Vorfaches ist gar kein Problem. Nur die Aufbewahrung der ganzen Vorfächer. In meiner Umhängetasche sind schon 3 volle Wickelbretter. Diese nerven mich massiv. Meist nehme ich auch noch fürs gute Gefühl einfach ein frisches.


Dann war das doch schon mal ein Anfang, wenn auch etwas ungewöhnlich 

Ich nehme fast nur noch gekaufte Vorfächer von Owner, unser Laden ist gut damit sortiert und es ist fast alles dabei, was ich brauche.
Von Schlaufenmontagen bin ich schon lange wieder ab, ist mir zu viel Gebammsel, ich nehme immer nur noch einfache Durchlaufmontage mit oder ohne gezwirbelter Schnur davor Und habe keine Probleme mit Vertüdelungen oder der Bissanzeige.
Hier mal eine schnelle Zeichnung, wie du eine flexible Montage hättest mit Vorfach und verschiebbarem Korb, hoffe, das ist einigermaßen zu erkennen (sorry, bin kein Graphiker ). Feeder-Connectoren sind leicht, Vorfach schnell wechselbar und das Vorfach verzwirbelt nicht…oder nur selten. Das Vorfach kannst du dann relativ kurz halten und bist mit dem Abstand Korb-Haken flexibel. Übrigens reicht ein 14er oder 16er Vorfach für die meisten Zielfische beim Feedern aus, kannst du getrost ausprobieren.


----------



## Tricast

Niklas32 : In dem Video von Peter Drennan zeigt er doch ganz eindeutig wie Dein Problem zu lösen ist. Und Du hast jederzeit die Möglichkeit die Vorfachlänge zu verändern wie Du es dir gewünscht hast. Sicherlich hält diese Befestigung keine Gewaltwürfe stand, aber.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre dann noch ein Wagglerbefestigungs System zu entfremden:








						Stonfo 307 Full Stop Waggleradapter mit Karabiner
					

Stonfo Full Stop Wagglereinhänger für feststehende Montage seit Jahrzehnten bewährte Methode zum Fixieren einer Pose / Waggler in 2 Größen 3 Stück pro Packung in Stonfo Qualität




					www.exnershop.de
				



In den Karabiner, in den sonst der Waggler kommt, einfach den Feeder einhängen. Hält bombenfest.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Niklas32

Ukel schrieb:


> Dann war das doch schon mal ein Anfang, wenn auch etwas ungewöhnlich
> 
> Ich nehme fast nur noch gekaufte Vorfächer von Owner, unser Laden ist gut damit sortiert und es ist fast alles dabei, was ich brauche.
> Von Schlaufenmontagen bin ich schon lange wieder ab, ist mir zu viel Gebammsel, ich nehme immer nur noch einfache Durchlaufmontage mit oder ohne gezwirbelter Schnur davor Und habe keine Probleme mit Vertüdelungen oder der Bissanzeige.
> Hier mal eine schnelle Zeichnung, wie du eine flexible Montage hättest mit Vorfach und verschiebbarem Korb, hoffe, das ist einigermaßen zu erkennen (sorry, bin kein Graphiker ). Feeder-Connectoren sind leicht, Vorfach schnell wechselbar und das Vorfach verzwirbelt nicht…oder nur selten. Das Vorfach kannst du dann relativ kurz halten und bist mit dem Abstand Korb-Haken flexibel. Übrigens reicht ein 14er oder 16er Vorfach für die meisten Zielfische beim Feedern aus, kannst du getrost ausprobieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 399659


Genau so fische ich meine Feedermontagen bisher auch immer. Nur den Gummistopper lasse ich weg. Das durch den Stopper quasi künstlich verlängerte Vorfach bringt in meiner Vorstellung eher weniger, da es ja in einem Teil durch den Feederconnector beschert ist. 
Zumal ja hier genau das gleiche Problem besteht. Wenn ich den Abstand zum Korb über einen einfach Gummistopper einstelle, knallt mir das Ding ja trotzdem immer mal wieder beim Wurf bis auf den Connector runter. Da habe ich also nicht wirklich was gewonnen.


----------



## Niklas32

Tricast schrieb:


> Niklas32 : In dem Video von Peter Drennan zeigt er doch ganz eindeutig wie Dein Problem zu lösen ist. Und Du hast jederzeit die Möglichkeit die Vorfachlänge zu verändern wie Du es dir gewünscht hast. Sicherlich hält diese Befestigung keine Gewaltwürfe stand, aber.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre dann noch ein Wagglerbefestigungs System zu entfremden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stonfo 307 Full Stop Waggleradapter mit Karabiner
> 
> 
> Stonfo Full Stop Wagglereinhänger für feststehende Montage seit Jahrzehnten bewährte Methode zum Fixieren einer Pose / Waggler in 2 Größen 3 Stück pro Packung in Stonfo Qualität
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.exnershop.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In den Karabiner, in den sonst der Waggler kommt, einfach den Feeder einhängen. Hält bombenfest.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja. Das Video habe ich mir angeschaut. Der einzige Unterschied zu meiner bisherigen Montage ist ja, dass statt zwei Stoppern drei verwendet werden. Das kann natürlich der entscheidene Punkt sein. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal testen. 

Das Wagglerbefestigungssystem werde ich mir mal anschauen. Das sieht für mich für meine Zwecke ziemlich brauchbar aus. 

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge


----------



## Tricast

Stopp!! Der Unterschied liegt in der Perle die Peter Drennan benutzt. Mittels dieser Perle wird der erste Stopper fest auf die Schnur gedrückt.
Vielleicht kommt ja auch das in Frage? https://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Stonfo-Bleistopper-Full-Stop-Groesse-1--7667.html

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Ukel

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Genau so fische ich meine Feedermontagen bisher auch immer. Nur den Gummistopper lasse ich weg. Das durch den Stopper quasi künstlich verlängerte Vorfach bringt in meiner Vorstellung eher weniger, da es ja in einem Teil durch den Feederconnector beschert ist.
> Zumal ja hier genau das gleiche Problem besteht. Wenn ich den Abstand zum Korb über einen einfach Gummistopper einstelle, knallt mir das Ding ja trotzdem immer mal wieder beim Wurf bis auf den Connector runter. Da habe ich also nicht wirklich was gewonnen.


Du kannst den Konnektor auch weglassen, das Ende der Hauptschnur mit einem Feuerzeug kurz ankokeln und oberhalb davon das Vorfach anschlaufen, hält auch. Manche meiner Kollegen machen das so, ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie die den Korb stoppen, weil ich anders montiere. Muss mal nachfragen.
Ich will dich doch nur davon abbringen, den Haken an die Hauptschnur zu binden, sondern lieber ein dünneres Vorfach zu nutzen


----------



## Ukel

Tricast schrieb:


> Niklas32 : In dem Video von Peter Drennan zeigt er doch ganz eindeutig wie Dein Problem zu lösen ist. Und Du hast jederzeit die Möglichkeit die Vorfachlänge zu verändern wie Du es dir gewünscht hast. Sicherlich hält diese Befestigung keine Gewaltwürfe stand, aber.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre dann noch ein Wagglerbefestigungs System zu entfremden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stonfo 307 Full Stop Waggleradapter mit Karabiner
> 
> 
> Stonfo Full Stop Wagglereinhänger für feststehende Montage seit Jahrzehnten bewährte Methode zum Fixieren einer Pose / Waggler in 2 Größen 3 Stück pro Packung in Stonfo Qualität
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.exnershop.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In den Karabiner, in den sonst der Waggler kommt, einfach den Feeder einhängen. Hält bombenfest.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Sitzt da nicht der Korb fest auf der Schnur und man hat keine Durchlaufmontage mehr?


----------



## Tricast

Ukel : Er könnte sich eine Handvoll Vorfächer z.B. in 40cm binden/besorgen und ans Ende der Hauptschnur "befestigen". Den Abstand Haken-Korb kann er dann wie beschrieben verändern. Das hätte den großen Vorteil bei einem Abriss wird nur das dünnere Vorfach gesprengt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Ukel schrieb:


> Sitzt da nicht der Korb fest auf der Schnur und man hat keine Durchlaufmontage mehr?


Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht! Habe ich nicht bedacht. Muß ich mich ja bei Niklas32 entschuldigen dass ich ihn auf eine falsche Fährte gelockt habe. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ukel

Tricast schrieb:


> Ukel : Er könnte sich eine Handvoll Vorfächer z.B. in 40cm binden/besorgen und ans Ende der Hauptschnur "befestigen". Den Abstand Haken-Korb kann er dann wie beschrieben verändern. Das hätte den großen Vorteil bei einem Abriss wird nur das dünnere Vorfach gesprengt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Sorry lieber Heinz,
verstehe ich immer noch nicht, der Adapter wird doch per Gummi auf der Hauptschnur fixiert und sitzt dort fest, oder hab ich grad ein Brett vorm Kopf?


----------



## Ukel

Tricast schrieb:


> Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht! Habe ich nicht bedacht. Muß ich mich ja bei Niklas32 entschuldigen dass ich ihn auf eine falsche Fährte gelockt habe.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ach kann ja mal vorkommen, lieber Heinz, wir passen schon auf uns gegenseitig auf hier im Ükel


----------



## Tricast

Ukel: Du hast kein Brett vor dem Kopf !!!!!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden. rule270 hat sich vom Stammtisch verabschiedet? 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden. rule270 hat sich vom Stammtisch verabschiedet?


Hoffentlich, er tut dem Ükel nicht gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

rule270 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich verabschiedet


Find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlimm...


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden. rule270 hat sich vom Stammtisch verabschiedet?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


HY,
Das ist ne lange geübte Choreographie, auch in anderen Threads. Er taucht dann und wann auf, möchte auf Anfrage beteiligt werden, und wird immer sauerer und frustrierter weil es die anderen Poster am pflichtschuldigen Respekt/ Aufmerksamkeit aus seiner Perspektive mangeln lassen etc. Dann führt eins zum Anderen, und er ist eine zeitlang eingeschnappt.

Ein kommunikatives Problem halt, aber auch nicht ohne einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.
OK ?????


----------



## Mescalero

Mir ist der Übel auch so schon unterhaltsam genug, ehrlich gesagt. Oberlehrerhaftes Benehmen vermisse ich überhaupt nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Auch nicht zur Belustigung.


----------



## Dace

Zu einem respektvollen Umgang gehört für mich auch ein freundlicher konstruktiver Ton. Und bis zu einem gewissen Punkt muss man auch geben können.

Wie schrieb Professor Tinca : Wir sind hier immer herzlich, hilfsbereit und auch spaßig unterwegs - so gefällt mir das.

Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mir ist der Übel auch so schon unterhaltsam genug, ehrlich gesagt. Oberlehrerhaftes Benehmen vermisse ich überhaupt nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Auch nicht zur Belustigung.


Hier nimmt das "Übel" auch so seinen Lauf, nur weiß keiner wohin.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Verdammte Autokorrektur!


----------



## Tokka

Tricast schrieb:


> Stopp!! Der Unterschied liegt in der Perle die Peter Drennan benutzt. Mittels dieser Perle wird der erste Stopper fest auf die Schnur gedrückt.
> Vielleicht kommt ja auch das in Frage? https://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Stonfo-Bleistopper-Full-Stop-Groesse-1--7667.html
> 
> Gruß Heinz








So mache ich das ganz gerne. Und wenn du mit der Vorfachlänge flexibler sein willst, einfach nen Feeder Connector dazwischen schalten. Hauptsache der Schnurarm mit dem Haken ist bis zum Connector länger als der Seitenarm mit dem Gewicht. Dann gibt es gewöhnlich auch keinen Tüdel.


----------



## Tricast

Tokka : Die vorgestellte Montage fischen hier auch viele, ich auch und sie bringt Fisch. Ist aber eine feste Seitenarm-Montage. Hier wurde explizit nach einer Durchlaufmontage gefragt bei der man die Länge von Korb zu Haken variabel verändern kann.
(Klugscheissermodusaus)

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Niklas32

Tricast schrieb:


> Stopp!! Der Unterschied liegt in der Perle die Peter Drennan benutzt. Mittels dieser Perle wird der erste Stopper fest auf die Schnur gedrückt.
> Vielleicht kommt ja auch das in Frage? https://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Stonfo-Bleistopper-Full-Stop-Groesse-1--7667.html
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ah ok. Jetzt habe ich es kapiert. Das stimmt natürlich. Dann muss die Perle aber auch perfekt zum stopper passen. 

Ich denke ich werde auf jeden Fall mal die Grippa Stopps versuchen. 
Alternativ bestelle ich vielleicht mal so nen paar Perlen mit und schaue auf welche stopper die so passen. 


Ukel schrieb:


> Ich will dich doch nur davon abbringen, den Haken an die Hauptschnur zu binden, sondern lieber ein dünneres Vorfach zu nutzen


Da bleibt aber immernoch die Problematik mit dem Transport der verwendeten Vorfächer. 
Werde aber bestimmt häufig weiter mit Vorfächern angeln. Die Alternative gefällt mir aber halt eben auch sehr gut.


----------



## Minimax

Betreffs verstellbare Stopper für Grundmontagen:

Ich schmökere gerade in M. Everards monumentalem 'The Complete Book of the Roach' das mir Angelkumpel ausgeliehen hat*
Und da empfiehlt Dr. Redfin ledger Stops aus einem Stück (Silikon?)Schlauch und _Spaghetti _. Ich kenn das mit Schlauch und Zahnstocher (u.A. Kluwe-Yorck). Spaghetti scheinen mir nen Ticken eleganter bzw. schnurschonender, vllt. wäre das mal etwas zum ausprobieren?
Hier übrigens ein Photo meines Lieblingsfeuerzeuges




Hg
Minimax

*und das er mir aus meinen toten, kalten Händen reißen muss, wenn er's jemals wiederhaben will


----------



## Jason

Dace schrieb:


> Zu einem respektvollen Umgang gehört für mich auch ein freundlicher konstruktiver Ton. Und bis zu einem gewissen Punkt muss man auch geben können.
> 
> Wie schrieb Professor Tinca : Wir sind hier immer herzlich, hilfsbereit und auch spaßig unterwegs - so gefällt mir das.
> 
> Tight lines


Ganz deiner Meinung, . Lassen wir ihn ziehen, Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Man hat genug Probleme, da braucht man hier nicht noch mehr.
Verschiedene Probleme hatte ich die Tage genügend, z.B ein Zahn, der mich geärgert hat. Mein Zahnarzt sagte nur es wäre besser ihn zu entfernen. "Gut, Herr Doktor, dann müssen wie das *Übel* an den Wurzeln ziehen". 
Und wech ist er, ich bin wieder schmerzfrei. Und schon kann ich mich wieder den schönen Dingen im Leben widmen. Z.B mein Posenbau, der dadurch zu kurz kam. 




Jetzt verpasse ich den Avons eine Wicklung, was allerdings einiges an Zeit beansprucht. Aber ich bin im Zeitplan.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tokka

Tricast schrieb:


> Tokka : Die vorgestellte Montage fischen hier auch viele, ich auch und sie bringt Fisch. Ist aber eine feste Seitenarm-Montage. Hier wurde explizit nach einer Durchlaufmontage gefragt bei der man die Länge von Korb zu Haken variabel verändern kann.
> (Klugscheissermodusaus)
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Das hatte ich überlesen. Ich dachte, es geht nur um den flexiblen Abstand vom Blei/Korb zum Haken. Denn den könnte man auch mithilfe des Feeder Connectors flexibel halten. Aber trotzdem, es bleibt natürlich dabei, es ist keine Durchlaufmontage! Da hat du Recht. LG


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung, . Lassen wir ihn ziehen, Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Man hat genug Probleme, da braucht man hier nicht noch mehr.
> Verschiedene Probleme hatte ich die Tage genügend, z.B ein Zahn, der mich geärgert hat. Mein Zahnarzt sagte nur es wäre besser ihn zu entfernen. "Gut, Herr Doktor, dann müssen wie das *Übel* an den Wurzeln ziehen".
> Und wech ist er, ich bin wieder schmerzfrei. Und schon kann ich mich wieder den schönen Dingen im Leben widmen. Z.B mein Posenbau, der dadurch zu kurz kam.
> Anhang anzeigen 399663
> 
> Jetzt verpasse ich den Avons eine Wicklung, was allerdings einiges an Zeit beansprucht. Aber ich bin im Zeitplan.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hab das mal hier reingestellt, um euch von den Stress der letzten Stunden abzulenken.  Wenn die fertig sind kommen die nächsten dran.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Niklas32

Minimax schrieb:


> Betreffs verstellbare Stopper für Grundmontagen:
> 
> Ich schmökere gerade in M. Everards monumentalem 'The Complete Book of the Roach' das mir Angelkumpel ausgeliehen hat*
> Und da empfiehlt Dr. Redfin ledger Stops aus einem Stück (Silikon?)Schlauch und _Spaghetti _. Ich kenn das mit Schlauch und Zahnstocher (u.A. Kluwe-Yorck). Spaghetti scheinen mir nen Ticken eleganter bzw. schnurschonender, vllt. wäre das mal etwas zum ausprobieren?


Das Spaghettistück weicht dann im Wasser auf und dadurch wird es recht fest
Klingt auf jeden Fall als könnte es funktionieren. Vielen Dank für die Idee. 

Jetzt habe ich auf jeden Fall reichlich Stoff zum ausgiebigen Probieren und Testen. Vielen Dank allen.


----------



## Tricast

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Jetzt habe ich es kapiert. Das stimmt natürlich. Dann muss die Perle aber auch perfekt zum stopper passen.


Peter Drennan zeigt doch eindeutig welche Perlen verwendet werden müssen dafür. Einfache Perlen sind einfach nur rund mit einem Loch.


Tricast schrieb:


> Niklas32 : Schau nach bei Peter und mache seiner Tochter eine Freude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Niklas32

Tricast schrieb:


> Peter Drennan zeigt doch eindeutig welche Perlen verwendet werden müssen dafür. Einfache Perlen sind einfach nur rund mit einem Loch.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja. Ich nehme ja auch die dort beschriebenen von Drennan. Nur der stopper muss auch dazu passen. 
Vllt passen ja auch diese Perlen und die Grippa Stops zusammen. Das könnte vermeintlich die ultimative Lösung für das Problem werden.


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Mein Zahnarzt sagte nur es wäre besser ihn zu entfernen. "Gut, Herr Doktor, dann müssen wie das *Übel* an den Wurzeln ziehen".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399663


Lieber Jason, ich weiß, ich weiß, ich leide unter Zuviel Schalkhafter Phantasie, aber du kannst doch nicht oben diesen Text schreiben und dann kurz danach dieses Foto dieser vorzüglichen Posen posten


----------



## Tricast

Das kann nicht funktionieren.








						Grippa Stops | Drennan International
					

Grippa Stops are large, tapered rubber float stops which hold position on the line exceptionally well. The Grippa Stop’s bulbous end makes a perfect stop for small sliding rings, or for locking wagglers into position. Two Grippa Stops next to each other provide even more security when casting...




					www.drennantackle.com


----------



## Dace

Swimfeeder oder schwerere Bleie mit Durchlaufmontagen einzusetzen war schon immer ein Problem.

Ich habe etliches versucht, aber lediglich mit kleineren Swimfeedern klappte das ganz gut.

Mit der Zeit bin ich auch mehr und mehr zur Montage mit einem Vorfach übergegangen. Damit hat hast du wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten.

Auch Endtackle für unzählige Montagen ist heutzutage vorhanden. Und das Wichtigste: da verrutscht nichts, da kann man auch mal ein größeren Swimfeeder verwenden. Ich nehme zum Schleienangeln mit einem Drennan Blockend sogar Leadcore.

Ich fertige mir auch ein paar Vordächer vorher an. Für den Transport und Organisation nehme ich ein kleines "Wickelbrett" von Fox (ist uralt). Da kriege so 8 Vordächer drauf, das reicht mir.

Habe hier noch ein Foto zum Fox RigBoard:







Tight lines


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, ich weiß, ich weiß, ich leide unter Zuviel Schalkhafter Phantasie, aber du kannst doch nicht oben diesen Text schreiben und dann kurz danach dieses Foto dieser vorzüglichen Posen posten


Das Wort "Übel" war auf den Querulant bezogen. Aber lassen wie das. Danke für die Blumen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit bin ich auch mehr und mehr zur Montage mit einem Vorfach übergegangen. Damit hat hast du wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten.



Ganz meine Meinung.
Ich mag ja die Korum running rig kits sehr gern.


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Das Wort "Übel" war auf den Querulant bezogen. Aber lassen wie das. Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gerne, nur ich hatte dich schon verstanden und du mich nicht so ganz, was nicht schlimm ist 

ich meinte das bezogen auf „die Zähne müssen raus“ lesen zu müssen und im selben Augenblick kommt dann das Foto in den Blick  muss man erstmal wirken lassen …


----------



## Tricast

Jason schrieb:


> Und wech ist er, ich bin wieder schmerzfrei. Und schon kann ich mich wieder den schönen Dingen im Leben widmen. Z.B mein Posenbau, der dadurch zu kurz kam.
> Anhang anzeigen 399663
> 
> Jetzt verpasse ich den Avons eine Wicklung, was allerdings einiges an Zeit beansprucht. Aber ich bin im Zeitplan.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schaffst Du das denn auch alles? In Gieselwerder warten mindestens 30 Leute auf Dich und m/w/d erwarten mindestens eine Pose von Dir.   

Liebe Grüße und noch viel Spaß beim wickeln wünscht Dir Heinz


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung, . Lassen wir ihn ziehen, Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Man hat genug Probleme, da braucht man hier nicht noch mehr.
> Verschiedene Probleme hatte ich die Tage genügend, z.B ein Zahn, der mich geärgert hat. Mein Zahnarzt sagte nur es wäre besser ihn zu entfernen. "Gut, Herr Doktor, dann müssen wie das *Übel* an den Wurzeln ziehen".
> Und wech ist er, ich bin wieder schmerzfrei. Und schon kann ich mich wieder den schönen Dingen im Leben widmen. Z.B mein Posenbau, der dadurch zu kurz kam.
> Anhang anzeigen 399663
> 
> Jetzt verpasse ich den Avons eine Wicklung, was allerdings einiges an Zeit beansprucht. Aber ich bin im Zeitplan.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Herrliche Posen lieber Jason und alles Gute für deine Kauleiste...


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich habe wohl so ziehmlich alle denkbaren Montagen durchprobiert, aber letztendlich komme ich immer wieder aufs KISS Prinzip zurück.
Der Korb läuft an einem Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur, davor ne Perle und wird dann vom Wirbel, an dem das Vorfach befestigt ist, gestoppt.
Wir haben im Rhein starke Strömung und heftige Wirbel und genau diese Simpelmontage kommt am ehesten ohne Tüddel zurück.
Auch halte ich garnix von duchgebunden - ein Vorfach erhöt die Sicherheit für mich und für den Fisch.. .


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> *KISS Prinzip*


Absolute Zustimmung, jede Komplizierung endet (jedenfalls bei mir) immer in Hin und her!
SCHMATZ!


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute kam meine neue Abu Kapselrolle, mit welcher Schnurstärke macht man denn seine ersten wurfübungen? Ich hab 0,15er und 0,22er Maxima zur Auswahl


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute kam meine neue Abu Kapselrolle, mit welcher Schnurstärke macht man denn seine ersten wurfübungen? Ich hab 0,15er und 0,22er Maxima zur Auswahl


Die ersatzspulengesegnete Abu macht da keine Vorgaben- und ide Maxima ist eine brave, zahme Schnur, auch im Hinblick auf die schmalen Spulen.
Ich finde übrigens das Intervall 0,15 und 0,22 auch im Hinblick auf evtl. Vorfschstärken nicht schlecht gewählt- vielleicht noch 0,18 zwischenschalten*.
Ich würde sagen, die 0,15 ist für erste Versuche schön geschmeidig. Aber Achtung! Die mini-Kapselspulen können durch ihre Winzige Nabe erhebliche Mengen Schnur aufnehmen
Hg
Minimax


*0,15 Posenangeln/Feinstoffliches; 0,18 General Purpose/ leichtes ledgern/ zu faul zum Wechseln, 0,22 proppere Körbchen/Nacht/Unükeliges


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich weiß zwar nicht die Rollengröße dazu, aber da wie oben beschrieben die Maxima zu den wohlerzogenen flexiblen Schnüren gehört und sich eine dicke besser wieder aus einem Knäuel rauspuhlen  lässt, ist es bei allerersten Wurfübungen sonnenklar: die 0,22

Und  für Mut, Geduld und Standhaftigkeit!


----------



## Astacus74

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Motivation tanken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direkt an der schilfkante gab es auch schon direkt eine Güster





Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nach so einigen Fehlbissen kam mal ein ein recht strammes Rotauge



Petri Heil, zu deinen beiden Schuppenträgern, bei den Temperaturen sind sie halt nicht so beißwütig und jeder Fisch zählt
doppelt



Ukel schrieb:


> Von Schlaufenmontagen bin ich schon lange wieder ab, ist mir zu viel Gebammsel,



was soll man noch da noch dazu fügen da ich bin bei dir



Ukel schrieb:


> Ich will dich doch nur davon abbringen, den Haken an die Hauptschnur zu binden, sondern lieber ein dünneres Vorfach zu nutzen



Auch da bin ich deiner Meinung, man ist flexibler was Hakengröße und Vorfachstärke betrifft und bei fertigen Vorfächern kann
man auch noch eikürzen wenn man will.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Mir ist der *Übel* auch so schon unterhaltsam genug, ehrlich gesagt. Oberlehrerhaftes Benehmen vermisse ich überhaupt nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Auch nicht zur Belustigung.



Ich will mich hier ja nicht als Jasager profilieren aber auch hier muß ich zustimmen, allein heute schon wieder 5 Seiten, wenn man
da nicht regelmäßig (mehrmals am Tag) mitliest ist das richtig Arbeit hier leider schaffe ich zur Zeit nur noch Abends



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute kam meine neue Abu Kapselrolle, mit welcher Schnurstärke macht man denn seine ersten wurfübungen? Ich hab 0,15er und 0,22er Maxima zur Auswahl



Ich hab hier noch keine Kapselrolle gesehen   also kann man ja garnicht beurteilen was die taugt   ich freu
mich auf Bilder wie bestimmt auch einige andere 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> und sich eine dicke besser wieder aus einem Knäuel rauspuhlen  lässt, ist es bei allerersten Wurfübungen sonnenklar: die 0,22
> 
> Und  für Mut, Geduld und Standhaftigkeit!



ich hoffe dir bleibt es erspart



Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend zusammen. Was war denn hier heute los? Dass sich immer wieder mal Leute zu uns verirren, die schlechte Stimmung verbreiten. Nicht schön. Dabei bin ich heute in bester Stimmung. Ich war kurz in Berlin, kam um 14:55 auf Gleis 1 an und bin um 15:06 auf Gleis 8 wieder abgefahren. Allerdings nicht allein, sondern mit einer weiteren wunderschönen Bruce&Walker Matchrute. Der Verkäufer war froh, die Rute nicht verschicken zu müssen und ich, dass er mir die Rute direkt an den Bahnsteig geliefert hat, während ich den Geldkoffer übergeben habe. Hatte irgendwie was konspiratives, das Ganze. Fotos liefere ich die Tage nach.
Minimax: Ein wahrhaft schöne Lektüre, auf der Du uns Dein schönstes Feuerzeug präsent hast. Ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer von The complete Book of the Roach. Gelesen habe ich es bislang nur auszugsweise. Über 430 Seiten über das Augenrot sind schon ein üppiger Lesehappen.
Jason: Mein allergrößten Respekt! Was für wunderschöne Posen unter Deinen geschickten Händen entstehen. Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe wohl so ziehmlich alle denkbaren Montagen durchprobiert, aber letztendlich komme ich immer wieder aufs KISS Prinzip zurück.
> Der Korb läuft an einem Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur, davor ne Perle und wird dann vom Wirbel, an dem das Vorfach befestigt ist, gestoppt.
> Wir haben im Rhein starke Strömung und heftige Wirbel und genau diese Simpelmontage kommt am ehesten ohne Tüddel zurück.
> Auch halte ich garnix von duchgebunden - ein Vorfach erhöt die Sicherheit für mich und für den Fisch.. .


Fische ich am Rhein tatsächlich zu 99% genauso. 
Im Stillwasser wird gerne mit Seitenarmen, Helikoptern, Schlaufen und schießmichtot gearbeitet- im Rhein muss simpel und sicher.


----------



## Mescalero

#uekelwaller

Angeregt durch eigene Erfahrungen am heimischen Bach (Aisch in Mittelfranken), den Wels-Fliegenfischthread usw. habe ich ein paar umfangreiche Recherchen durchgeführt und meine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt: es gibt sehr wohl bestätigte Fänge von z.T. kapitalen (2 Meter +) Fischen. Einige! 

Ich hatte schon früher die Idee, quasi nebenbei eine Rute für die Breitmauldöbel auszulegen, das Ganze dann aber nicht weiter verfolgt. 
Jetzt wenn es hoffentlich wärmer wird und man sich wieder stundenlang ans Wasser setzen kann, werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen. 

Sind Waller eigentlich "coarse fish"? Irgendwie schon, oder?


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> #uekelwaller
> 
> Sind Waller eigentlich "coarse fish"? Irgendwie schon, oder?


Ich denke schon, jedenfalls ernähren sie sich davon. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Huch, nu hatte ich den schrägen Vogel schon „ignoriert”, bevor er selbst das Weite gesucht hat. Naja, besser doppelt gemoppelt. 

Niklas32 - Petri zu den Teichcypriniden! Zum Thema Schnurbogen: kannst Du die Rute so ablegen, daß die Rutenspitze/Feedertip ganz dicht am Wasser ist? Das sollte helfen, den Schnurbogen zu reduzieren.

Tikey0815 - ich würde mit der 0,15er Maxima an der ABu Kapsel starten. Glückwunsch zur Rolle! 

Jason - sehr beeindruckend, Deine Posenbauerei!


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> #uekelwaller
> 
> Angeregt durch eigene Erfahrungen am heimischen Bach (Aisch in Mittelfranken), den Wels-Fliegenfischthread usw. habe ich ein paar umfangreiche Recherchen durchgeführt und meine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt: es gibt sehr wohl bestätigte Fänge von z.T. kapitalen (2 Meter +) Fischen. Einige!
> 
> Ich hatte schon früher die Idee, quasi nebenbei eine Rute für die Breitmauldöbel auszulegen, das Ganze dann aber nicht weiter verfolgt.
> Jetzt wenn es hoffentlich wärmer wird und man sich wieder stundenlang ans Wasser setzen kann, werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> Sind Waller eigentlich "coarse fish"? Irgendwie schon, oder?


Ich finde "Breitmauldöbel" genial und passend, danke für das tolle Wort.

Sie sind coarse fish, finde ich. Mehr noch, ich stimme Dir zu, sie sind in vielen Gewässern eine wachsende ökologische Größe, und werden mal hier langsamer, mal dort schneller eine anglerische Realität. Egal wie wir das jatzt aus ökologischer und hegepolitischer Perspektive bewerten, die Breitmaldöbel sind da und amüsieren sich prächtig. Wir sollten sie aus Ükel-Perspektive nicht poo-pooen, sie sind ja auch nur eine Kreatur, die ihre Nische sucht.

Ihre Grossen und Gigantischen Vertreter haben ja ihre anglerischen Liebhaber und ihre Methoden, mit denen ihnen von ihren Enthusiasten auf den Pelz gerückt wird. Mal sehen, wir hören ja alle von Gewässern, wu die restlichen 85% der Alterklassen, von 20-70cm häufig oder gar lästig an der Angel werden.

Ich glaube diese 85% kommen früher oder später auch in Unser Visier. Im Ükel werden regelmäßig Schnabeldöbel, Stacheldöbel. Schlangendöbel, Ziegenbartdöbel etc.. gemeldet und besprochen. Jetzt wo du es sagst, Mescalero wunderts mich, das wir noch nicht eine einzige Breitmauldöbelmeldung hatten- korrigiert mich, wenn ich irre?

jedenfalls- wir können nichts gegen die Ausbreitung des Welses tun, und die Spezies besteht nicht nur aus 2m-Monstern. Dann sollen sie mal ihr Mütchen an Ükelhaken kühlen. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Berichte, und ich glaube die Breitmauldöbel sind immer einen Bericht wert und verdienen auch unseren Respekt als Kreatur,

Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815

Astacus74 hast ja nach ein paar Fotos gefragt 

Die Kapselrolle ist eine Abu 506 MKII






Kommt in einem schönen Täschchen daher









Und macht nen schicken Eindruck





Und das Arsenal von 4 Spulen ist sehr erfreulich ! 

Jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt, wie sie sich mit mir an der Kurbel schlägt, ich hoffe dass ich am WE mal ans Wasser komme


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen Männer.
Ich hab mal schnell gefegt.....

Einen schönen Tag allen Ükels!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Männer.
> Ich hab mal schnell gefegt.....
> 
> Einen schönen Tag allen Ükels!


Heißer Feger der Prof


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Männer.
> Ich hab mal schnell gefegt.....
> 
> Einen schönen Tag allen Ükels!


Das habe ich gerade gemerkt, wollte kommentieren und entsprechende Smilies setzen und bekam immer ein Problem angezeigt...
Aber so ist es natürlich besser als wenn wir wieder darauf eingehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Aber so ist es natürlich besser als wenn wir wieder darauf eingehen...



Jupp.
Sonst hat es kein Ende.


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> Niklas32 - Petri zu den Teichcypriniden! Zum Thema Schnurbogen: kannst Du die Rute so ablegen, daß die Rutenspitze/Feedertip ganz dicht am Wasser ist? Das sollte helfen, den Schnurbogen zu reduzieren.


Im Rahmen der dortigen Begebenheiten habe ich das versucht. Auch der Trick mit einem Stück der Spitze unter Wasser ist mir bekannt. 
Komme dort nur aufgrund einer Art Steinpackung aus großen Steinen nicht weiter ans Wasser ran. Daher war ich immer noch ca. 20 cm über dem Wasser, letztlich mit der Spitze aber eigentlich immer noch über den Steinen. Mit ner 4,20m Feederrute hätte ich das Problem wohl besser lösen können, aber noch spiele ich bei jedem Ansitz mit der neuen 2,70m Pickerrute rum.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> #uekelwaller
> 
> Angeregt durch eigene Erfahrungen am heimischen Bach (Aisch in Mittelfranken), den Wels-Fliegenfischthread usw. habe ich ein paar umfangreiche Recherchen durchgeführt und meine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt: es gibt sehr wohl bestätigte Fänge von z.T. kapitalen (2 Meter +) Fischen. Einige!
> 
> Ich hatte schon früher die Idee, quasi nebenbei eine Rute für die Breitmauldöbel auszulegen, das Ganze dann aber nicht weiter verfolgt.
> Jetzt wenn es hoffentlich wärmer wird und man sich wieder stundenlang ans Wasser setzen kann, werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> Sind Waller eigentlich "coarse fish"? Irgendwie schon, oder?



Wenn du dabei auf die Angelei mit Eintagsfliegen abspielst so würde ich das als Friedfischangeln bezeichnen. Leider ist diese Art zu Fischen nicht das ganze Jahr über möglich nur auf höchstens 1 Woche im Jahr begrenzt. Hinzu kommt das es nur Regional funktioniert und dann wenn der große Schlupf dieser kleinen Insekten ist. 

Minimax 
Ich kann mich erinnern entsprechendes hier schon mal gepostet zu haben, frag mich aber nicht mehr wann das wirklich war.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde "Breitmauldöbel" genial und passend, danke für das tolle Wort.
> 
> Sie sind coarse fish, finde ich. Mehr noch, ich stimme Dir zu, sie sind in vielen Gewässern eine wachsende ökologische Größe, und werden mal hier langsamer, mal dort schneller eine anglerische Realität. Egal wie wir das jatzt aus ökologischer und hegepolitischer Perspektive bewerten, die Breitmaldöbel sind da und amüsieren sich prächtig. Wir sollten sie aus Ükel-Perspektive nicht poo-pooen, sie sind ja auch nur eine Kreatur, die ihre Nische sucht.
> 
> Ihre Grossen und Gigantischen Vertreter haben ja ihre anglerischen Liebhaber und ihre Methoden, mit denen ihnen von ihren Enthusiasten auf den Pelz gerückt wird. Mal sehen, wir hören ja alle von Gewässern, wu die restlichen 85% der Alterklassen, von 20-70cm häufig oder gar lästig an der Angel werden.
> 
> Ich glaube diese 85% kommen früher oder später auch in Unser Visier. Im Ükel werden regelmäßig Schnabeldöbel, Stacheldöbel. Schlangendöbel, Ziegenbartdöbel etc.. gemeldet und besprochen. Jetzt wo du es sagst, Mescalero wunderts mich, das wir noch nicht eine einzige Breitmauldöbelmeldung hatten- korrigiert mich, wenn ich irre?
> 
> jedenfalls- wir können nichts gegen die Ausbreitung des Welses tun, und die Spezies besteht nicht nur aus 2m-Monstern. Dann sollen sie mal ihr Mütchen an Ükelhaken kühlen. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Berichte, und ich glaube die Breitmauldöbel sind immer einen Bericht wert und verdienen auch unseren Respekt als Kreatur,
> 
> Minimax


Der Supergrobi unter den Coarse-Fish. Es gab hier schon Meldungen vom Fang der geheimnisvollen Spezies. rustaweli fing einen mit der wunderbaren Old-School-Picker, so ich nicht irre.


----------



## Dace

Die kenne ich, die Ükelwaller, Breitmauldöbel. Die vergreifen sich mal öfters an meine Barbenköder ... Beim ersten Mal dachte ich, ich habe die Barbe meines Lebens am Haken ... Schnur war übrigens 25er Maxima.






Tight lines


----------



## hester

Heute seit Oktober das 1. Mal wieder am Wasser, endlich. Wenn jetzt noch Fisch käme, wärs kaum auszuhalten


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg!
Ich hoffe ja dass ich es nächste Woche mal wieder ans Wasser schaffe.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen hester. Bei dem Sitzmöbel muss es ja klappen. Ich habe den Gleichen, es ist mein Glücksstuhl!


----------



## skyduck

Endlich!!!! Wetter gut, ich bin fit, arbeiten kann ich auch wenn es dunkel ist. Los geht es!!!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dir drücke ich natürlich auch die Daumen, skyduck! Genieße die Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## Niklas32

Bei dem guten Wetter kann man einfach nicht arbeiten. Petri allen die am Wasser sind. 

Ich bin heute an einem kleinen Waldsee. Leider ist der ganze Grund selbst jetzt noch von Kraut bedeckt. Mal schauen ob es trotzdem klappt. Alternativ gibt es direkt daneben noch einen Waldsee, an deinem ich aber noch keinen Weißfischerfolg hatte.


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Endlich!!!! Wetter gut, ich bin fit, arbeiten kann ich auch wenn es dunkel ist. Los geht es!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399699


Du kannst deinen Rollstuhl selber schieben ? Find ich gut, dass Du wieder so Fit bist  Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> #uekelwaller
> 
> Sind Waller eigentlich "coarse fish"? Irgendwie schon, oder?


Ihre deutliche Berechtigung sehe ich als Pfannenfisch, sofern die Gewässer einigemaßen trinkbar.


----------



## hester

Danke für die Wünsche und allen Anderen am Wasser mehr Glück, selbst der Stuhl hat nicht geholfen, kein Zuppler. Naja, dafür hab ich mir, oder besser meine Holde für mich, was Anderes eingefangen




Kan man (Mann, Frau) auch mit leben.


----------



## geomas

Allen Petrijüngern wünsche ich maximale Erfolge!

Oder zumindest ein paar richtig schöne Stunden am Wasser (die sind auch sehr viel wert, ernsthaft).

Ich war vorhin auch kurz am Fluß nebenan. Schlechte Nachricht: die Alande ließen sich nicht blicken. Gute Nachricht: aber die Plötz waren da und hatten Hunger. Schlechte Nachricht: darauf „war ich nicht präpariert”. Gute Nachricht: ich konnte dennoch vier Rotaugen übertölpeln. Schlechte Nachricht: Viele Bisse habe ich komplett versemmelt. Gute Nachricht: ich habe vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen die Gelegenheit zum „Nachhaken”.





Etwas zu windig war es für den totalen Angelgenuß, aber öfters mal sonnig. Will nicht klagen...





3 der Plötz waren so etwa 17cm lang und gut in Form, einer war etwas über 20cm und sah ziemlich ramponiert aus.
Da ist noch Luft nach oben, aber der Anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## hester

Petri geomas, ich hätte gerne auch nen Lütten genommen, war aber nix. Ich hatte heute morgen spontan den Entschluß zum Angeln gefasst und habe mir bei einem Tierfuttermarkt, der gleich in der Nähe unserer Seen ist, Maden geholt. Die haben im Kühlschrank schon nicht besonders ausgesehn, habe dann die mir am Besten erscheinenden mitgenommen. Am Angelplatz angekommen aufgemacht, die haben gestunken wie sonst was. Also nix mit Maden. Ich habe dann ein Maiskorn mit Fakemade an einer Rute, die Andere mit Method und Pellet bestückt, war aber nichts.
Es waren noch andere Angler da, auch nichts gefangen. Aber Wetter war gut und etwas Sonne genießen ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich bin dann zum zweiten See umgezogen. Mir fiel direkt das grüne Wasser auf. Im Herbst war noch alles wie immer. Kann so nen See auch im winter kippen? Woher könnte die grüne Farbe sonst stammen?

Naja. Nicht besonders motiviert dann einen Spot gesucht, etwas gefüttert und ausgeworfen. Noch im Stuhlaufbau zuckte es in der Spitze. Zum Vorschein kam ein schmales sehr blasses  Rotauge. 





Interessante Färbung auf jeden Fall. Inzwischen habe ich Koch ein zweites gefangen. Wirklich stärker gefärbt war das auch nicht.


----------



## Dace

Ich schätze mal weniger Fischaktivität - das Wasser ist klarer. Wie weit kann man da hineinsehen?

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Kann so nen See auch im winter kippen?



Nach dem ganzen Regen und Wind in letzter Zeit? Nein!
Wie sieht denn der See im Sommer aus? Richtig trüb?
Solche Seen gibt es hier auch. Die werden nie richtig klar, nichtmal im Winter.


----------



## Niklas32

Nein bisher war es immer so ne typische Tümpelfarbe. Leicht angebräuntes Wasser und ca. Nen Meter Sichttiefe. 
Jetzt richtig grün und vielleicht noch 20 cm sichttiefe. 
Der See wo ich zuerst war, ist im Sommer immer eher trüb und aktuell glasklar. Die beiden Seen liegen keine 50 m auseinander.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vielleicht wurde durch den Regen viele Schwebstoffe eingespült oder durch den Sturm im See aufgewirbelt?
Mal ne Weile beobachten wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> In Gieselwerder warten mindestens 30 Leute auf Dich


Lieber Heinz, nun mach mich nicht verrückt. 30 Posen kann ich bis dahin nicht bauen, das schaffe ich nicht. Ist doch nur mein Hobby und nicht mein Beruf. Außerdem bauen wir doch gemeinschaftlich, wird schon jeder eine bekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

Vielleicht ist auch gerade das Wasser vom oberen Bereich nach unten gesunken und das untere Wasser nach oben - deswegen wäre die WT interessant -> Sprungschicht.


----------



## Tricast

Lieber Jason lass Dich durch meine Kommentare nicht verrückt machen, ich wollte doch nur ein bisschen frotzeln.     Bin schon neidisch auf Dein Können und wie Du die Posen so sauber baust. Das ist schon kein "Basteln" mehr wo fünfe mal schnell gerade sind. Wir freuen uns jedenfalls Dich in Gieselwerder zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße ins Zwergenland und grüße auch Kochtopf von uns.

Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war ich mal bei "Internationale Angelgeräte" in Halle (Saale), weil es auf dem Weg lag und ich Gutes über den Laden gehört hatte.
Die Kollegen waren nett und äußerst hilfsbereit, die Auswahl fast schon überwältigend aber was mich umgehauen hat, war das knapp 3000 Liter Aquarium mit Plötz, Barsch, Karpfen, Schleie, Aal und Karausche als Besatz. Und Rotfeder. Ganz großes Kino!
Wuemmehunter  hat ja gelegentlich seine Unterwasseraufnahmen verlinkt oder gepostet, die finde ich auch stark (besser als Dokus über das Great Barrier Reef) aber live und in Farbe ist nochmal ein anderes Level.
Wer mal in der Gegend ist, sollte mal vorbeischauen. Shoppen kann man natürlich auch!


----------



## Mescalero

Ein schlechtes Foto....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Große Köder, großartige Aktion, großer Fisch! Stippen auf die harte Tour ...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Skyduck,
was für einen Wagen hast du da? Frag für nen Freund .


----------



## Tikey0815

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Skyduck,
> was für einen Wagen hast du da? Frag für nen Freund .


Hackenporsche, die SL Version


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Herrliche Posen lieber Jason und alles Gute für deine Kauleiste...


Danke, ich verkaufe bald meine Posen, dann kann ich mir neue Zähne leisten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Ükelaner,

mein erster Angeltag dieses Jahr ist beendet. Es war sehr schön endlich mal an das Wasser zu kommen, mein letzter angeltag war im letzten Jahr im Oktober, was für mich schon fast eine Ewigkeit bedeutet.
Erst einmal musste ich mich an die neuen Gegebenheiten gewöhnen. Der Angelkrempel lagert jetzt komplett im Keller und muß hochgeholt werden. Für den ersten Ansitz am Aasee habe ich mich entschieden mit den Preston Fourwheeler loszuziehen. Die angepeilte Stelle ist fußläufig 5 Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt mit befestigten Wegen. Dafür Hänger und E-Bike aus dem Keller zu hieven lohnt sich nicht.

Das Wetter war auf jeden Fall klasse...






Plan war es sowohl eine Swingtip wie eine Method-Feeder einzusetzen. Dafür habe ich die Sphere bomb und die Hardy Graphite Swingtip eingepackt. Die Sphere habe ich mit einen kleinen Banjo XR Blei und 8mm Pellet gefischt und etwas weiter draußen abgelegt. Die Swingtip sollte ufernah eingesetzt werden. Da ich mir heute dann doch recht kurzfristig frei genommen habe, hatte ich leider keinerlei Lebendköder im Angebot, auch leider kein Weißbrot für Flocken. Vor lauter Aufregung habe ich dann auch den für die Swintip gedachten Mais vergessen. Pellets wollte ich da jetzt auch nicht dran fischen, so blieb die Rute erst einmal im Futteral.






 Den Aufbau am Platz muss ich nächstes Mal noch dringend optimieren. Jetzt merke ich erst wie schön doch die Sitzkiepe war, was Übersichtlichkeit und Ordnung betrifft. Da muss ich mich erst einmal dran gewöhnen. Der Absolute36 Feederchair ist auf jeden Fall mega bequem und extrem stabil aber auch echt ein großes Teil. Auf Wagen oder Hänger ist es egal und eine Superwahl, weiter tragen möchte ich das Ding aber auch nicht...














Später habe ich dann zwischen den Pellets noch ein uraltes Döschen Chewies von Browning entdeckt (ich glaube diese Dinger gibt es gar nicht mehr). Daraus habe ich kleine Kügelchen gemacht und an der Swingtip gefischt. Am Method gab es nicht einen einzigen Zupfer. An der Swingtip schon aber erstmal nix was man wirklich verwerten und anschlagen konnte. Leider hielten die Chewie-Kügelchen nur sehr begrenzt am Haken. Kurzum der Tag blieb fischlos. Der einzigen wirklich guten Biss kam kurz vor der Dämmerung auf der Swingtip, leider hat der mich so aufgeschreckt, dass ich ihn direkt verhauen habe..






Als Tip habe ich heute eine rote Spitze von metalmickey genommen, optisch passt die zu den Wickelungen der Hardy als wäre sie exclusiv dafür gemacht. Als Blei verwende ich aktuell die kleinen Cubes aud dem ICS System so kann man hier schnell gegen ein Minikörchen oder diese Mini Madenkörbchen wechseln. Funktioniert bis jetzt für mich sehr gut.











Obwohl der Erfolg sehr mager war habe ich den Nachmittag in vollen Zügen genossen. Ich war das erste Mal am neuen Gewässer, habe eine schöne Stelle entdeckt und viele Eindrücke gesammelt. Ich denke mit einer besseren Köderauswahl wäre es auch was geworden und freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal. Der anfang ist auf jeden Fall gemacht   Meine Tasche habe ich direkt etwas umgepackt und besser für das nächste Mal abgestimmt, sowie den Feederstuhl etwas umgebaut. Nächstes mal nehme ich die Footplate mit, dass macht an der Stelle durchaus Sinn. außerdem kann ich dann einen zusätzlichen Sidetray befestigen um meinen Ordnungsdrang zu befriedigen..

Petri an alle Fänger!!!


----------



## skyduck

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Skyduck,
> was für einen Wagen hast du da? Frag für nen Freund .


Ist so ein Fourwheeler von Preston , sehr angenehm mit den 4 Reifen. Sehr leicht zu schieben, bei wegsamen Gelände absolut empfehlenswert, da du null Kraft brauchst, schiebt sich wie nen Kinderwagen. Aber wenn es unwegsam ist eher nicht zu empfehlen, da ist dann der klassische Barrow weit überlegen...









						Preston Four Wheeled Shuttle - Transportkarre, 244,99 €
					

Preston Four Wheeled Shuttle - Transportkarre In England gilt nicht nur Linksverkehr, auch das Tackle wird nicht per Station, welche mit Transportsystem aus




					www.baitstore.de


----------



## Jason

Tricast schrieb:


> Lieber Jason lass Dich durch meine Kommentare nicht verrückt machen, ich wollte doch nur ein bisschen frotzeln.     Bin schon neidisch auf Dein Können und wie Du die Posen so sauber baust. Das ist schon kein "Basteln" mehr wo fünfe mal schnell gerade sind. Wir freuen uns jedenfalls Dich in Gieselwerder zu sehen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße ins Zwergenland und grüße auch Kochtopf von uns.
> 
> Heinz


Das weiß ich doch lieber Heinz, das du mal wieder am frotzeln bist.  Bei uns geht es doch immer lustig zu, Spaß muss sein. Heute Abend war ich fleißig mit dem wickeln, hab leichte Krämpfe in den Händen, aber für euch nehme ich das in Kauf. Ich mach jetzt Schluß und mach mir ein Bierchen auf.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

skyduck 
Vielen Dank für deinen mega Bericht. Ich finde es immer erstaunlich, wie viele Ükels sich die Zeit nehmen, ihren
Ansitz mit tollen Bildern festzuhalten und sich danach an den PC setzen um für uns so einen großartigen Bericht zu verfassen, so wie du es getan hast, lieber Dirk. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Niklas32

Kurzer Nachtrag. Insgesamt wurden es 4 Plötz. Als ich auf einen kleineren Haken und 2 Maden umstellte, wurde es plötzlich ein schön gefärbter, dicklicherer Plötz
Es hätten mehr Fische sein können, aber ich war mehr am experimentieren mit Hakengröße und Vorfachlänge. Das optimale habe ich heute irgendwie nicht gefunden. 
Das Wetter war aber fantastisch und so war es ein richtig schöner Ansitz. 

Ein sehr schöner Bericht, skyduck. Sieht gut aus bei dir.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> An der Swingtip schon aber erstmal nix


Das verwundert mich garnicht, weil, und ich weiß dass ich es dir bei der Übergabe hätte sagen müssen, diese Rute hat ihr ganzes Leben nix anderes als Shimano Rollen gesehen - mit anderen Rollen kann das nichts werden.
Beim nächsten mal einfach ne richtige Angelrolle dranhängen, dann fängt die auch Fisch...


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen und reich illustrierten Bericht, lieber Dirk.
Gut zu lesen, daß Dich das Schneidern nicht demotiviert hat, sondern eher das Gegenteil bewirkt hat.
Und reichlich frische Luft zu tanken am Wasser ist ohnehin ne gute Idee.

Petri zu den 4 Plötz, lieber Niklas32 ! Bei mir wäre evtl. auch mehr drin gewesen bei abgestimmterem Gerät.


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das verwundert mich garnicht, weil, und ich weiß dass ich es dir bei der Übergabe hätte sagen müssen, diese Rute hat ihr ganzes Leben nix anderes als Shimano Rollen gesehen - mit anderen Rollen kann das nichts werden.
> Beim nächsten mal einfach ne richtige Angelrolle dranhängen, dann fängt die auch Fisch...


Also eine deiner geliebten Daiwa?


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Also eine deiner geliebten Daiwa?


Das darfst Du garnicht hier breittreten - wenn S.Himano das erfährt bin ich doch arbeitslos...


----------



## geomas

Tja, nun hab ich morgen erneut Zeit, aber es soll immer noch windig sein. Wohl zu windig, um es mit der Pose zu probieren.
Vermutlich versuche ich es wieder mit ner Picker. Ach ja, gefangen habe ich die Plötz heute auf Breadpunch, aber auch auf „Dosenmais aus dem Glas” gab es Bisse. Mal sehen, wie sich die Zahl der Fehlbisse reduzieren läßt. 
Und hoffentlich ist morgen etwas weniger „Dreck” im Wasser. Am Dienstag war ich im Stadthafen ohne Angel unterwegs und das Wasser sah richtig braun aus (Pegel hoch). Heute war es schon klarer, aber eine Menge kleiner rotter Pfanzenreste blieb immer wieder an der Schnur (Mono) kleben.


----------



## Astacus74

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> @Astacus74 hast ja nach ein paar Fotos gefragt
> 
> Die Kapselrolle ist eine Abu 506 MKII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kommt in einem schönen Täschchen daher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und macht nen schicken Eindruck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und das Arsenal von 4 Spulen ist sehr erfreulich !
> 
> Jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt, wie sie sich mit mir an der Kurbel schlägt, ich hoffe dass ich am WE mal ans Wasser komme



Na da hast du dir ja was schönes gegönnt, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir auch eine hole, die einen sagen best ever
un die anderen das ist Teufelswerk, was soll man davon halten??? 



hester schrieb:


> Heute seit Oktober das 1. Mal wieder am Wasser, endlich. Wenn jetzt noch Fisch käme, wärs kaum auszuhalten





hester schrieb:


> Die haben im Kühlschrank schon nicht besonders ausgesehn, habe dann die mir am Besten erscheinenden mitgenommen. Am Angelplatz angekommen aufgemacht, die haben gestunken wie sonst was.



Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal hier, vor ich weiß nicht wieviel Seiten, wie wurden sie noch mal genannt???
Schade das es nicht geklappt hat aber du hattest ja bestes Wetter



hester schrieb:


> Aber Wetter war gut und etwas Sonne genießen ist auch nicht verkehrt.



und tausendmal besser als arbeiten



skyduck schrieb:


> Endlich!!!! Wetter gut, ich bin fit, arbeiten kann ich auch wenn es dunkel ist. Los geht es!!!





skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ükelaner,
> 
> mein erster Angeltag dieses Jahr ist beendet. Es war sehr schön endlich mal an das Wasser zu kommen, mein letzter angeltag war im letzten Jahr im Oktober, was für mich schon fast eine Ewigkeit bedeutet.
> Erst einmal musste ich mich an die neuen Gegebenheiten gewöhnen. Der Angelkrempel lagert jetzt komplett im Keller und muß hochgeholt werden. Für den ersten Ansitz am Aasee habe ich mich entschieden mit den Preston Fourwheeler loszuziehen. Die angepeilte Stelle ist fußläufig 5 Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt mit befestigten Wegen. Dafür Hänger und E-Bike aus dem Keller zu hieven lohnt sich nicht.
> 
> Das Wetter war auf jeden Fall klasse...





skyduck schrieb:


> Der einzigen wirklich guten Biss kam kurz vor der Dämmerung auf der Swingtip, leider hat der mich so aufgeschreckt, dass ich ihn direkt verhauen habe..



Na für den ersten Ansitz am neuen Wasser mit begrenzten Ködern kann das ja mal sein und dann noch vom Biss überrascht zu
werden, was erlauben sich deine Schuppenträger
Aber ein super Bericht und beim nächsten Mal mit Fisch, da bin ich mir sicher..



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin auch kurz am Fluß nebenan. Schlechte Nachricht: die Alande ließen sich nicht blicken. Gute Nachricht: aber die Plötz waren da und hatten Hunger. Schlechte Nachricht: darauf „war ich nicht präpariert”. Gute Nachricht: ich konnte dennoch vier Rotaugen übertölpeln. Schlechte Nachricht: Viele Bisse habe ich komplett versemmelt. Gute Nachricht: ich habe vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen die Gelegenheit zum „Nachhaken”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etwas zu windig war es für den totalen Angelgenuß, aber öfters mal sonnig. Will nicht klagen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 der Plötz waren so etwa 17cm lang und gut in Form, einer war etwas über 20cm und sah ziemlich ramponiert aus.
> Da ist noch Luft nach oben, aber der Anfang ist gemacht.



Petri Heil Geomas, wenn auch nicht die Zielfischart aber wenn du "nachhakst" wirst du auf alles vorbereitet sein



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann zum zweiten See umgezogen. Mir fiel direkt das grüne Wasser auf. Im Herbst war noch alles wie immer. Kann so nen See auch im winter kippen? Woher könnte die grüne Farbe sonst stammen?
> 
> Naja. Nicht besonders motiviert dann einen Spot gesucht, etwas gefüttert und ausgeworfen. Noch im Stuhlaufbau zuckte es in der Spitze. Zum Vorschein kam ein schmales sehr blasses Rotauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante Färbung auf jeden Fall. Inzwischen habe ich Koch ein zweites gefangen. Wirklich stärker gefärbt war das auch nicht.



Ab und an gibt es bei mir auch diese blassen Rotaugen besonders wenn ich bei mir im Altarm über sandigen Untergrund fische



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Kurzer Nachtrag. Insgesamt wurden es 4 Plötz. Als ich auf einen kleineren Haken und 2 Maden umstellte, wurde es plötzlich ein schön gefärbter, dicklicherer Plötz
> Es hätten mehr Fische sein können, aber ich war mehr am experimentieren mit Hakengröße und Vorfachlänge. Das optimale habe ich heute irgendwie nicht gefunden.
> Das Wetter war aber fantastisch und so war es ein richtig schöner Ansitz.



Petri Heil zu deinen Rotaugen und 2 schöne Seen hast du da zum befischen



Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal bei "Internationale Angelgeräte" in Halle (Saale), weil es auf dem Weg lag und ich Gutes über den Laden gehört hatte.
> Die Kollegen waren nett und äußerst hilfsbereit, die Auswahl fast schon überwältigend aber was mich umgehauen hat, war das knapp 3000 Liter Aquarium mit Plötz, Barsch, Karpfen, Schleie, Aal und Karausche als Besatz. Und Rotfeder. Ganz großes Kino!
> @Wuemmehunter hat ja gelegentlich seine Unterwasseraufnahmen verlinkt oder gepostet, die finde ich auch stark (besser als Dokus über das Great Barrier Reef) aber live und in Farbe ist nochmal ein anderes Level.
> Wer mal in der Gegend ist, sollte mal vorbeischauen. Shoppen kann man natürlich auch!



Schöner Laden, was hast du dir denn schönes gegönnt  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tikey0815

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na da hast du dir ja was schönes gegönnt, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir auch eine hole, die einen sagen best ever
> un die anderen das ist Teufelswerk, was soll man davon halten???



Ich werde berichten ob das „das Gerät“ Teufelswerk ist, vor meiner Missus ham se mich ja auch gewarnt, teufelsweib, tödlicher Blick, männermordendes Vamp….ich hab sie alle Lügen gestraft  ich darf nämlich sogar einmal die Woche allein raus


----------



## Mescalero

Astacus74 
Nur Kleinigkeiten. Eine Pose und ein Päckchen Wirbel, das ist schon alles. Wenn ich wirklich will, kann ich sehr diszipliniert sein!


----------



## Mescalero

#waterknot

Im weltweiten Netz konnte ich nicht viel dazu finden....
Kann man den Water Knot zur Seitenarmmontage auch bei unterschiedlichen Schnurmaterialien verwenden?

Meine geplante Montage besteht aus Geflecht und der "Dropper" aus Mono in ähnlichem Querschnitt.

skyduck 
Klasse, danke für den schön bebilderten Bericht! Eine gewisse Ambivalenz kann ich nicht abstreiten: natürlich freue ich mich, wenn jemand übersichtlich verstautes Tackle und einen superbequemen Feederstuhl am See stehen hat, andererseits erzeugt das Neid!


----------



## geomas

Mescalero - probiert habe ich den „Waterknot” bislang bei Geflecht und Mono, nur um eine relativ dicke „Schlagschnur” mit der geflochtenen dünnen Hauptschnur zu verbinden. Das hat ein äußerst erfolgreicher britischer Matchangler empfohlen. Der Knoten ist klein und flog bislang prima durch die Ringe.

Einen Seitenarm direkt am Geflecht hab ich bislang nie probiert.


----------



## Mescalero

Danke dir, das klingt gut. 
Die Bergsportler verwenden den Knoten sogar für Gurtband um Schlingen zu binden und wenn die Verbindung Geflecht-Schlagschnur funktioniert, wird es mein Seitenarm auch tun.


----------



## Finke20

Petri in die Runde,
es gab ja wieder so viele schöne bebilderte Berichte von euch, man kommt ja gar nicht mehr mit dem lesen hinterher   .


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle! Wie immer tolle Bilder und spannende Berichte. Der Stammtisch ist echt eine absolute Bereicherung für mein Anglerleben.

Ich versuch heute auch 1h(besser als gar nicht) ans Wasser zu kommen. Hatte ja mal erwähnt, dass noch eine ungarische Vollglasrute auf dem Weg zu mir ist.
Mit der angefügten Combo will ichs heute mal versuchen. Die Rute hat ein WG von 30-70g bei 240cm Länge. Als Aktion ist B angegeben. Gesamtgewicht um die 500 Gramm. Wobei das Spitzenteil nur rund 80 Gramm hat. Die Rute ist aber erstaunlich weich. Ich hab versucht mal ein Bild im Schwung einzufangen.
Ordentlich Power hat das gute Stück. 


















Viele Grüsse,
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+

Ti-it schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle! Wie immer tolle Bilder und spannende Berichte. Der Stammtisch ist echt eine absolute Bereicherung für mein Anglerleben.
> 
> Ich versuch heute auch 1h(besser als gar nicht) ans Wasser zu kommen. Hatte ja mal erwähnt, dass noch eine ungarische Vollglasrute auf dem Weg zu mir ist.
> Mit der angefügten Combo will ichs heute mal versuchen. Die Rute hat ein WG von 30-70g bei 240cm Länge. Als Aktion ist B angegeben. Gesamtgewicht um die 500 Gramm. Wobei das Spitzenteil nur rund 80 Gramm hat. Die Rute ist aber erstaunlich weich. Ich hab versucht mal ein Bild im Schwung einzufangen.
> Ordentlich Power hat das gute Stück.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399774
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399778
> Anhang anzeigen 399780
> Anhang anzeigen 399776
> Anhang anzeigen 399775
> Anhang anzeigen 399777
> 
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> Ti-it


Was für eine interessante Rolle hast du an der Rute, Finessa ist klar, ich kann sie nur nicht einordnen, ein Teil ist zu alt für das andere Teil?


----------



## skyduck

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein kleineres Tripod holen um dort hinten meine Ruten abzulegen beim Feedern und Swing-Tipen. Sowohl die Korum Tripods und das Preston Tripod ist mir einfach zu wuchtig und zu hoch ( habe sowhl das große wie kleine Riverpod von Korum wie das Preston pro Tripod in normal und nutze diese für die vordere Ablage). 

Die Höhe wird ja niemals mehr als etwas höher wie die Sitzhöhe sein. Alles andere was ich allerdings so finde sieht wenig vertrauenenserweckend aus. Ich weiß ja, dass einige von euch Tripods benutzen, habt ihr da einen kreativen Tip für mich?


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du schon Banksticks/Rutenhalter mit Standardgewinde hast, geht auch das


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tripod-Kopf, ob das so heißt, k.A. Das gibt es auch nicht nur als Platte sondern in rund, drei Banksticks und man hat damit ein Dreibein. Unten kann man auch noch einen Haken einschrauben um zusätzliches Gewicht zu befestigen oder mit einer Leine zu sichern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367315
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367316
> 
> Und wenn er Banksticks sowieso dabei hat, es sollten aber verstellbare sein, man hat nicht immer geraden Boden.


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir ein kleineres Tripod holen um dort hinten meine Ruten abzulegen beim Feedern und Swing-Tipen. Sowohl die Korum Tripods und das Preston Tripod ist mir einfach zu wuchtig und zu hoch ( habe sowhl das große wie kleine Riverpod von Korum wie das Preston pro Tripod in normal und nutze diese für die vordere Ablage).
> 
> Die Höhe wird ja niemals mehr als etwas höher wie die Sitzhöhe sein. Alles andere was ich allerdings so finde sieht wenig vertrauenenserweckend aus. Ich weiß ja, dass einige von euch Tripods benutzen, habt ihr da einen kreativen Tip für mich?


Hab den Dinsmore Economy Tripod, schön kompakt und leicht, bekommt man z.b. bei Anglingdirect.


----------



## geomas

skyduck - falls Du wie Hecht100+ schrieb viele Bankstiscks in vielen Größen hast wäre ein Dreibein-Adapter erste Wahl.





Die massiven (hier ein billiger, aber robuster von ebay) sind extrem stabil.
Es gibt auch noch bessere von Gardner Tackle* sowie welche zum „Klappen”.





Alternativ ginge auch ein kompaktes Stativ von Cygnet, die haben zwei ganz ähnliche im Programm.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welches davon ich nun habe ;-) Die sind von der Stabilität „okay”.
Ach ja- man braucht glaube ich einen passenden Bankstick als „Mittel-Säule”. Der war (laut Erinnerung) nicht im Paket.

Finger weg von den superkompakten von Askari - von ganz wenigen seltenen Anwendungen abgesehen sind die 
kompletter Spielkram (und mein Exemplar ist auch saumies verarbeitet).

Ha, habe in meinem Archiv sogar noch einen halbwegs brauchbaren Größenvergleich gefunden:





Das Bild habe ich vor ner Weile gemacht, damit ich in Zukunft weiß, welche Stative für diesen speziellen Steg passen.
(Kamera als Notizbuch)


*) wäre meine erste Wahl: https://gardnertackle.co.uk/product/triad/


----------



## Ti-it

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was für eine interessante Rolle hast du an der Rute, Finessa ist klar, ich kann sie nur nicht einordnen, ein Teil ist zu alt für das andere Teil?


Ja die Rolle dürfte tatsächlich um einiges älter sein. Ist eine 220.Würde die Rute in den 80igern ansiedeln, wenn ich mir die Geschichte von HOKÉV so anschaue. 









Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, heute gab es ein Novum:* Doublette!!* an der leichten Feederrute: diese beiden „Fische” konnte ich in einem Zug „fangen”.
Sie waren nicht miteinander verbunden. Den Gummifisch hatte ich „gerissen”, der Spinner hing so in meiner 0,15er Mono...

Es gab auch noch echten Fisch: einen sehr kleinen Plötz, dann einen nochmals kleineren, dann einen endvierziger Aland und als vorläufigen Höhepunkt konnte ich meinen frischen Aland-PB von 54cm einstellen. Und zwar an einer meiner liebsten und zartesten Ruten - der Balzer Edition-Picker von Heinz.
Hauptschnur 0,15er Maxima, Vorfach noch feiner, 12er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder. Das war meine designierte Plötz-Combo, die anderen Fische fing ich mit der immerhin etwas kräftigeren (auf niedrigem Niveau) 9ft Acolyte Feeder ohne „Plus”.
Alle auf Breadpunch. Der Wind war schon wieder garstig.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich hocke irgendwie auch schon wieder am Wasser. Der selbe See wie gestern nur ein kleines Stück weiter hinten. Hier verengt sich der See stark und der Wind steht schön hier drauf. 

Petri zum erfolgreichen Fischzug geomas


----------



## geomas

^ sieht echt gut aus bei Dir, Niklas32 - viel Erfolg und danke!!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas  !
Das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt, Plötz und PB Aland und außerdem etwas Tackle. Das könntest du bei ebay verhökern und die Einnahmen gleich für schöne Ausrüstung verwenden. 


Zerowastige Recyclegrüße!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen und denen die noch draußen sind.
Bei mir gab es heute einen neuen Eimer und zwei Päckchen Haken als Angelersatz.


----------



## Niklas32

Entschneidert. Richtig schöne Brachse. Die Aernos Winklepicker war auf jeden Fall ein guter Kauf. Schöne Drillaktion und der Fisch hat auch noch richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute einen neuen Eimer und zwei Päckchen Haken als Angelersatz.


Hoffentlich hast Du dich vor dem Erwerb des Eimers schlau gemacht...


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sehr-wichtig.66048/


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast Du dich vor dem Erwerb des Eimers schlau gemacht...
> 
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sehr-wichtig.66048/




Jas sicher.
Aber letzlich ist es doch ein Markeneimer von RidgeMonkey® geworden.









						RidgeMonkey Modular Bucket Systems, 21,95 €
					

RidgeMonkey Modular Bucket System Das RidgeMonkey Modular Bucket System bietet Ihnen Eimer und Tacklebox in einem Beim Transport werden die beiden mitgelief




					www.carp-world.de


----------



## rhinefisher

Gefällt mir..


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jas sicher.
> Aber letzlich ist es doch ein Markeneimer von RidgeMonkey® geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RidgeMonkey Modular Bucket Systems, 21,95 €
> 
> 
> RidgeMonkey Modular Bucket System Das RidgeMonkey Modular Bucket System bietet Ihnen Eimer und Tacklebox in einem Beim Transport werden die beiden mitgelief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carp-world.de


Passen die beiden Einsätze auch IN den Eimer? Für den Transport und die platzsparende Aufbewahrung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Kurze Fotoserie....
Eimer geschlossen mit den Einsätzen drin:




Darunter die Einsätrze mit Deckeln:




Einsätze ohne Deckel:




Einsätze außen eingehakt:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

skyduck: Hier mal ein Foto vom Tough Tripod von Browning. Klein und kompakt.
Niklas32: Ein schöner Brassen, Petri.


----------



## Mescalero

Da bekommt man richtig Lust auf das Futtergematsche mit der Hand. Cooler Eimer!


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca , Du gräbst aber auch immer die tollsten Dinge aus. Der Eimer hat schon was!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich erhoffe mir ein bisschen Ordung und weniger Sucherei dadurch.
Unten kommen Futter, Schleuder und n Lappen rein und oben in ein Fach Kleinwerkzeuge wie Hakenöser, Zange, Ködernadel usw, die ich immer griffbereit brauche.
In das andere obere Fach die Köder auf die ich schnell zugreifen will.

Ick gloob dat fetzt.


----------



## Niklas32

Nen Rotauge kam abschließend auch noch. 
Ich war heute viel mit der Method-Feeder-Montage an der zweiten Rute beschäftigt. Anders als sonst war die heute mal nicht mit pellets sondern mit einigen Maden bestückt. Brachte einige Aktionen und auch zwei mal Fischkontakt, aber so richtig hingen die nie. Nächstes mal mache ich das Vorfach etwas länger. Ich glaub daran hat’s gelegen.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Kurze Fotoserie....
> Eimer geschlossen mit den Einsätzen drin:
> Anhang anzeigen 399804
> 
> Darunter die Einsätrze mit Deckeln:
> Anhang anzeigen 399806
> 
> Einsätze ohne Deckel:
> Anhang anzeigen 399807
> 
> Einsätze außen eingehakt:
> Anhang anzeigen 399808


Toll Andi! Gibt es vom gleichen Hersteller auch passende Siebe dazu...?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Toll Andi! Gibt es vom gleichen Hersteller auch passende Siebe dazu...?



Ich glaub eher nicht.
Ist ja für Karpfenangler gemacht.


----------



## Skott

Danke dir!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso. Mein Eimer ist die 17l Version.
Den gibt es auch größer(30l, im link oben stehen die Maße ).


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Kurze Fotoserie....
> Eimer geschlossen mit den Einsätzen drin:
> Anhang anzeigen 399804
> 
> Darunter die Einsätrze mit Deckeln:
> Anhang anzeigen 399806
> 
> Einsätze ohne Deckel:
> Anhang anzeigen 399807
> 
> Einsätze außen eingehakt:
> Anhang anzeigen 399808


Voll gut! Haben will!
Dat ist hier ein wenig wie Heroin an Grundschulen verteilen ... im Prinzip hat man weder Chance noch Willen ... 
Der Ükel hat mich mit Sicherheit schon ein paar große Scheine gekostet ...
Euer willenloser Suchti
David


----------



## Tricast

daci7 schrieb:


> Voll gut! Haben will!
> Dat ist hier ein wenig wie Heroin an Grundschulen verteilen ... im Prinzip hat man weder Chance noch Willen ...
> Der Ükel hat mich mit Sicherheit schon ein paar große Scheine gekostet ...
> Euer willenloser Suchti
> David


Du brauchst doch nur das zu kaufen was Du unbedingt brauchst und das kann nicht viel sein!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Was für klasse Berichte u Bilder dieser Tage wieder!
Petri Niklas32 und auch Dir geomas ! Die Rotaugen erwachen hier wieder, schön! Großen Dank für die Tripodbilder, bräuchten Pepe und ich eigentlich auch für den Kanal. Ja geomas, mit dem Breitmauldöbel an der van Leeuwen hast Du Recht, hier war es:


rustaweli schrieb:


> Grad ist's bißl schade das im Christentum keine Zweitfrauen erlaubt sind. Würde meiner Picker, ungeachtet des Alters, einen Antrag machen.
> Anhang anzeigen 351218
> 
> 
> Mit der Picker, was für ne starke Lady!
> 
> Nachtrag: 14er Schnur, 14er Haken direkt gebunden, leichtesten Legerlink wohlgemerkt. Hin und weg von der Picker bin.


Dace , Du erwähntest vor ein paar Seiten die Sprungschicht zwecks der Rotaugenpirsch von niklas32. Meinst Du so ein Wetter, Regen usw hat gleich Auswirkungen auf Sprungschichten? Unter anderem auch von Euch las und lernte ich "Rotaugen Sommer = Sprungschicht, Winter = Tiefenschicht". So einen Wasserschichtenwechsel wie von Dir erwähnt, hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm.
Danke auch Dir skyduck für den bebilderterten Bericht, aber auch für die Cubes und ICS, sehr interessant! Naja, und unser Professor Tinca weckt wieder die Äffchen mit dem äußerst interessanten wie praktischen Eimer!
Gruß in die gesamte Ükelrunde! Nachtrag
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rutenschmuckstück Wuemmehunter sowie Ti-it !


----------



## Niklas32

Ein toller Eimer, Professor Tinca. Da wird man richtig neidisch. Zum Glück habe ich erst heute Mittag bestellt. Natürlich nur die Perlen und die Grippa Stops


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Eimer, lieber Prof! Ich hatte ne Weile die kleinere Variante im Auge (7,5l, ein breiter Einsatz unterm Deckel).
Kommt vielleicht noch. Deiner könnte in meine Eimertasche passen, das wäre dann auch was.


----------



## Dace

rustaweli schrieb:


> "Rotaugen Sommer = Sprungschicht, Winter = Tiefenschicht". So einen Wasserschichtenwechsel wie von Dir erwähnt, hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm.


Grundsätzlich ist so wie du geschrieben hast, Sprungschicht ist mehr das Produkt einer Sommerstagnation des Gewässers in seiner Umwälzung.

Ich meinte damit eigentlich in diesem Fall eher, dass die obere Gewässerschicht mit 4 Grad gegen die kältere untere ausgetauscht hat. War nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt. Deswegen meine Frage nach der Wassertemperatur und wichtig ist natürlich in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Wassertiefe.

#Alle die am Wasser waren

Allen, die am Wasser waren und gefangen haben, Petri zu ihren Fängen!

Bei uns sind noch etwa 1,50 Meter Hochwasser, das Wasser läuft nur zäh ab.


Tight lines


----------



## Niklas32

Dace schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Frage nach der Wassertemperatur und wichtig ist natürlich in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Wassertiefe.


Die Wassertemperatur habe ich nicht ermittelt. Dafür fehlt mir das passende Thermometer. 
Der See ist durchgängig 2,5 bis 4 m tief. Eigentlich sollte das Wasser gut umgewälzt sein. Da steht immer schon längs der Wind drauf


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin nochmals los, habe ne andere Stelle hier angetestet. Anfangs tat sich nichts, erst kurz vor 17 Uhr begann die Beißphase.
Es gab etliche Plötz in verschiedenen Ausführungen von „klein”. Der etwas kernigere Fisch, der auf Breadpunch biß, erwies sich dann als der kleinste Aland des Jahres (geschätzt reichlich 35cm). Also die großen Plötz sind entweder nicht da oder zu schlau für mich.






Habe mit zwei Ruten gefischt - anfangs eine Abu Legerlite mit Klicker-Klacker-Rolle, Bomb-Montage und Dosenmais aus dem Glas als Köder.
Da tat sich wenig bis nichts. Die andere Rute - rechts - war ne Drennan Bomb mit einem kleinen Futterkorb und auch ner simplen Montage.
Als Köder diente hier ausschließlich Stanzbrot. Diese weiter draußen gefischte Rute brachte bis zur späten Dämmerung mehr Bisse,
erst im letzten Licht gab es mehr Action am näher abgelegten Köder.





Nach Sonnenuntergang gab es im letzten Licht an der Swingtip-Rute noch ein paar Plötz auf Breadpunch.





Ein relativ kleiner Aland. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, einen richtig kleinen Aland gesehen oder bewußt gefangen zu haben.
PS: der Aland biß auch schon „nach offiziellem Sonnenuntergang”, das Bild ist etwas sehr düster.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alande......meine heimlichen Lieblingsdöbel.

Toll Georg!
Petri Heil.


----------



## Mescalero

Klasse, ein herzliches Petri geomas  !

Die Unterschiede zum Döbel sind nicht offensichtlich, finde ich als jemand der noch nie einen Aland am Haken hatte.


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Der See ist durchgängig 2,5 bis 4 m tief. Eigentlich sollte das Wasser gut umgewälzt sein.


Ja, da wird WT keine große Rolle spielen. Da wird der starke Wind alles gut umwälzen und für Färbung sorgen, so wie du beschrieben hast.

geomas 

Schöne Bilder, Glückwunsch zum 2. PB. Ich glaube, du hast da ein gutes Alandgewässer. Das mit der Beissphase kurz vor der Dunkelheit und einige Zeit in die Dunkelheit hinein kann ich bestätigen. Insbesondere bei Rotaugen ist das zu beobachten.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Da die Flußgötter doch dann und wann Wegezoll in Form von Futterkörben fordern habe ich testweise mal die kleinen Browning Landi-Drahtkörbe (5-15gr) bestellt. Bin gespannt, wie die sich in der Praxis schlagen. Die Preise bei den Drennan-Körben sind leider seit ner Weile am Steigen. Und teilweise deutlich über 3€ sind mir etwas straff für nen lütten Drahtkorb. Heute hatte ich vormittags das kleinste Drahtkorb-Modell von Cresta im Einsatz, heute Nachmittag einen 12g Groundbait-Feeder (Plaste) von Drennan. Beide machten sich gut.

Ich hatte mal auf der Stippermesse (2019, glaub ich) hervorragend gefertigte Edelstahlkörbe gesehen, ich glaube beim Maestro Zammataro (?) und ärgere mich, daß ich mir nicht gemerkt habe, welche es genau waren. Die sahen enorm stabil aus. Beim zweiten alten Meister der Feederangelei in D enttäuschten mich die Futterkörbe sehr. Die sahen aus wie im Werkunterricht von mäßig begeisterten Schülern zusammengelötet.


----------



## Jason

Niklas32 , geomas wünsche euch ein Petri Heil. Freut mich sehr, das ihr Erfolgreich wart. 
Und auch ein Petri für Professor Tinca zu den tollen Eimer. Schönes Teil, sehr vielseitig einsetzbar.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alande......meine heimlichen Lieblingsdöbel.


Pfft... sind doch nur fette Plötzen.


Vielleicht werde ich meine Meinung ändern, wenn ich endlich auch mal meinen ersten Aland fange 
Und wenns dann so ein schöner Fisch ist, wie Deiner lieber geomas dann wirds ein Festtag. Ganz herzliches Petri, schaut mal auf das Flossenrot,  wie beim Barsch oder bei der Rotfeder. Toll!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Pfft... sind doch nur fette Plötzen.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich meine Meinung ändern, wenn ich endlich auch mal meinen ersten Aland fange
> Und wenns dann so ein schöner Fisch ist, wie Deiner lieber geomas dann wirds ein Festtag. Ganz herzliches Petri, schaut mal auf das Flossenrot,  wie beim Barsch oder bei der Rotfeder. Toll!



Vielen Dank - und ja, das Rot der Flossen ließ mich anfangs auf einen schlanken aber relativ großen Plötz hoffen.
Die dickeren Alande sind farblich eher so „Altsilber mit ganz wenig Messing drin”, so, wie die meisten Giebel hier.


----------



## Dace

Da ich nicht ans Wasser komme, habe ich mir vorgenommen, die eine oder Spule mit neuer Schnur zu bestücken.

Bin mal kurz zum Baitstore gefahren ...






Paar Kleinteile waren auch dabei ...

Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

Jo Mei... 
Ihr seid mir ein paar Angler..... 

Ganz herzliches Petri an alle die die Tage am Wasser waren. 
Tolle Bilder, tolle Berichte und tolle Fische wurden hier gezeigt, danke dafür. 

Professor Tinca , dank dir wird bald wieder ein Angelartikel im Preis steigen    schicker und praktischer Eimer


----------



## Tricast

Beim säubern und aufräumen des Bücherregals (hatte ich Frau Hübner versprochen hier mal Staub zu wischen) ist mir eine Rarität in die Hände gekommen.
Aus der Reihe Cormoran Fischen Live: Angeln mit der Zitterspitze - Winkelpicker - Quivertip - Swimfeeder / Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund. Ein kleines Heftchen in Postkartenformat. Was es alles gab und gibt, man kann nur staunen wenn man mal Staub wischt. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil an Niklas32 und geomas! Alande sind ja bei uns in Bayern sehr rar. Zumindest an meinem Gewässer. Mein Letzter ist mit Sicherheit schon über 10 Jahre her. Kann mich aber noch sehr gut daran erinnern. Ein Obstliebhaber. Er hatte im Kescher ein dringendes Bedürfnis in Form eines Kirschkerns. Professor Tinca cooler Eimer!! 

Ich ging heute leer aus. Ein Aussteiger(bereits nach wenigen Sekunden) und 2 Bisse versemmelt. Die Bisse kamen heute sehr viel zaghafter als noch vor 3 Wochen. Dann mit der ungewohnten Rute den Anhieb im richtigen Moment zu setzen fiel mir augenscheinlich nicht ganz leicht. 
Ursachenanalyse: Niedrigerer Wasserstand und ein Wetterumschwung von morgens, mittags Sonne zu Nachmittags bedeckt und Wind. Zeit zu Ködergrößenvariation oder gar Köderwechsel blieb leider nicht. 





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ursachenanalyse: Niedrigerer Wasserstand



Wir haben hier reichlich Wasser, ich kann da aushelfen ... 

Ein idyllisches Plätzchen ...

Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Wir haben hier reichlich Wasser, ich kann da aushelfen ...
> 
> Ein idyllisches Plätzchen ...
> 
> Tight lines




Ein alter Schrebergarten meiner Großtante. Unbewohnt und verwildert. Mein Großcousin kommt 2 mal im Jahr zum ausmähen. Ansonsten herrschen hier Igel, Mäuse und sämtliche Vogelarten. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein alter Schrebergarten meiner Großtante. Unbewohnt und verwildert. Mein Großcousin kommt 2 mal im Jahr zum ausmähen. Ansonsten herrschen hier Igel, Mäuse und sämtliche Vogelarten.



So einen Gewässerzugang würde ich auch gerne haben ... 

Tight lines


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri auch an geomas. Schön, dass Du offenkundig jede Gelegenehit nutzt, um ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich war heute auch für ein knappes Stündchen am Wasser. Füsch gab es nicht, aber ich werte diese Stunde auch nicht als ernsthaften Angelversuch. War auch etwas zu windig für das feine Match-Besteck. Ja Jungs, ich habe heute mal die neue alte B&W Match am Wasser montiert. Eine feine, kompakte Rute. Gerade mal 12 ft misst sie. Allein der makellose Griff dürfte knapp 2 ft lang sein. Auf die verbleibende Länge verteilen 16 Ringe. Leider sind einige etwas angelaufen, aber das lässt sich sicherlich wieder auf Hochglanz bringen. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere einen Tipp für mich. An den Verbindungen der 3-teigigen Rute ist der innere Teil wie bei der 17 ft-Match sauber mit Kork verschlossen. Die heute montierte Rolle wird natürlich nicht dauerhaft montiert. Hecht100+ hat mich dankenswerterweise auf  die laufende Auktion einer Shakespeare Sigma 030 aufmerksam. Die würde sowohl von der Größe, als auch zeitlich gut zur frühen Carbon-Match passen. Alternativ hätte ich auch eine Quick Finessa 220, wie sie Ti-it heute vorgestellt hat, zur Verfügung.

Hier noch einige Fotos:


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier erkennt man recht gut die prinzipielle Herstellung von Mono.
Je nachdem wieviel Druck die Walzen auf den Faden bringen, hat man entweder weiches und geschmeidiges, oder eben hartes und steifes Monofilament.. .


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> So einen Gewässerzugang würde ich auch gerne haben ...
> 
> Tight lines


Wobei es tatsächlich so ist, dass man oft lieber an andere Swims fährt, weil man diese "Privaten" ja schon immer und auch am öftesten befischt hat. Dennoch natürlich absolut toll. Komme auf 80m Ufer. Garten meiner Eltern, dann der meiner Großtante und noch der meiner Oma. Im Endeffekt könnt ich mir eine Sounderbox ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Aber was hätte das mit Angeln zu tun.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Jason

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein alter Schrebergarten meiner Großtante. Unbewohnt und verwildert. Mein Großcousin kommt 2 mal im Jahr zum ausmähen. Ansonsten herrschen hier Igel, Mäuse und sämtliche Vogelarten.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Traumhaft, da kann man ja direkt Urlaub machen. Zur Erholung würde mir das reichen. Nur meiner Frau nicht, hab heute erfahren, das sie eine Reha beantragt hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Traumhaft, da kann man ja direkt Urlaub machen. Zur Erholung würde mir das reichen. Nur meiner Frau nicht, hab heute erfahren, das sie eine Reha beantragt hat.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sturmfreie Bude? Na dann kommen wir alle zu Dir ins Zwergenland...


----------



## Astacus74

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich werde berichten ob das „das Gerät“ Teufelswerk ist, vor meiner Missus ham se mich ja auch gewarnt, teufelsweib, tödlicher Blick, männermordendes Vamp….ich hab sie alle Lügen gestraft  ich darf nämlich sogar einmal die Woche allein raus



Ja meist tun die nur so aber sie könne auch anders , schön das du einmaldie Woche allein raus darfst



Mescalero schrieb:


> Nur Kleinigkeiten. Eine Pose und ein Päckchen Wirbel, das ist schon alles. Wenn ich wirklich will, kann ich sehr diszipliniert sein!



Na dann war bestimmt nicht das passende da 



Ti-it schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle! Wie immer tolle Bilder und spannende Berichte. Der Stammtisch ist echt eine absolute Bereicherung für mein Anglerleben.
> 
> Ich versuch heute auch 1h(besser als gar nicht) ans Wasser zu kommen. Hatte ja mal erwähnt, dass noch eine ungarische Vollglasrute auf dem Weg zu mir ist.
> Mit der angefügten Combo will ichs heute mal versuchen. Die Rute hat ein WG von 30-70g bei 240cm Länge. Als Aktion ist B angegeben. Gesamtgewicht um die 500 Gramm. Wobei das Spitzenteil nur rund 80 Gramm hat. Die Rute ist aber erstaunlich weich. Ich hab versucht mal ein Bild im Schwung einzufangen.
> Ordentlich Power hat das gute Stück.



Na da hast du ja ein schönes Pärchen ergattert sieht echt schick aus 



geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, heute gab es ein Novum:* Doublette!!* an der leichten Feederrute: diese beiden „Fische” konnte ich in einem Zug „fangen”.
> Sie waren nicht miteinander verbunden. Den Gummifisch hatte ich „gerissen”, der Spinner hing so in meiner 0,15er Mono...
> 
> Es gab auch noch echten Fisch: einen sehr kleinen Plötz, dann einen nochmals kleineren, dann einen endvierziger Aland und als vorläufigen Höhepunkt konnte ich meinen frischen Aland-PB von 54cm einstellen. Und zwar an einer meiner liebsten und zartesten Ruten - der Balzer Edition-Picker von Heinz.
> Hauptschnur 0,15er Maxima, Vorfach noch feiner, 12er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder. Das war meine designierte Plötz-Combo, die anderen Fische fing ich mit der immerhin etwas kräftigeren (auf niedrigem Niveau) 9ft Acolyte Feeder ohne „Plus”.
> Alle auf Breadpunch. Der Wind war schon wieder garstig.





geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin nochmals los, habe ne andere Stelle hier angetestet. ANfangs tat sich nichts, erst kurz vor 17 Uhr begann die Beißphase.
> Es gab etliche Plötz in verschiedenen Ausführungen von „klein”. Der etwas kernigere Fisch, der auf Breadpunch biß, erwies sich dann als der kleinste Aland des Jahres (geschätzt reichlich 35cm). Also die großen Plötz sind entweder nicht da oder zu schlau für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe mit zwei Ruten gefischt - anfangs eine Abu Legerlite mit Klicker-Klacker-Rolle, Bomb-Montage und Dosenmais aus dem Glas als Köder.
> Da tat sich wenig bis nichts. Die andere Rute - rechts - war ne Drennan Bomb mit einem kleinen Futterkorb und auch ner simplen Montage.
> Als Köder diente hier ausschließlich Stanzbrot. Diese weiter draußen gefischte Rute brachte bis zur späten Dämmerung mehr Bisse,
> erst im letzten Licht gab es mehr Action am näher abgelegten Köder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach Sonnenuntergang gab es im letzten Licht an der Swingtip-Rute noch ein paar Plötz auf Breadpunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein relativ kleiner Aland. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, einen richtig kleinen Aland gesehen oder bewußt gefangen zu haben.
> PS: der Aland biß auch schon „nach offiziellem Sonnenuntergang”, das Bild ist etwas sehr düster.







Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich hocke irgendwie auch schon wieder am Wasser. Der selbe See wie gestern nur ein kleines Stück weiter hinten. Hier verengt sich der See stark und der Wind steht schön hier drauf.





Niklas32 schrieb:


> Entschneidert. Richtig schöne Brachse. Die Aernos Winklepicker war auf jeden Fall ein guter Kauf. Schöne Drillaktion und der Fisch hat auch noch richtig Spaß gemacht



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen echt ein schönes Plätzchen



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Kurze Fotoserie....
> Eimer geschlossen mit den Einsätzen drin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darunter die Einsätrze mit Deckeln:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einsätze ohne Deckel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einsätze außen eingehakt:



Oh man da fängt der Affe schon wieder an zu toben ich weiß nicht ob ich wiederstehen kann, man der sieht aber auch verdammt
brauchbar aus wenn da jetzt noch Siebe dabei währen...



Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich ging heute leer aus. Ein Aussteiger(bereits nach wenigen Sekunden) und 2 Bisse versemmelt. Die Bisse kamen heute sehr viel zaghafter als noch vor 3 Wochen. Dann mit der ungewohnten Rute den Anhieb im richtigen Moment zu setzen fiel mir augenscheinlich nicht ganz leicht.
> Ursachenanalyse: Niedrigerer Wasserstand und ein Wetterumschwung von morgens, mittags Sonne zu Nachmittags bedeckt und Wind. Zeit zu Ködergrößenvariation oder gar Köderwechsel blieb leider nicht.



Schade das es nicht lief aber schönes Bild ich muß sehen das ich auch mal wieder loskomme



Ti-it schrieb:


> Wobei es tatsächlich so ist, dass man oft lieber an andere Swims fährt, weil man diese "Privaten" ja schon immer und auch am öftesten befischt hat. Dennoch natürlich absolut toll. Komme auf 80m Ufer. Garten meiner Eltern, dann der meiner Großtante und noch der meiner Oma. Im Endeffekt könnt ich mir eine Sounderbox ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Aber was hätte das mit Angeln zu tun.



Ne Sounderbox nur beim Karpfenangeln und dann nur wenn Zelt mit Liege und die Ruten etwas weiter auseinander stehen sonst brauchste die eigentlich nicht



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri auch an @geomas. Schön, dass Du offenkundig jede Gelegenehit nutzt, um ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich war heute auch für ein knappes Stündchen am Wasser. Füsch gab es nicht, aber ich werte diese Stunde auch nicht als ernsthaften Angelversuch. War auch etwas zu windig für das feine Match-Besteck. Ja Jungs, ich habe heute mal die neue alte B&W Match am Wasser montiert. Eine feine, kompakte Rute. Gerade mal 12 ft misst sie. Allein der makellose Griff dürfte knapp 2 ft lang sein. Auf die verbleibende Länge verteilen 16 Ringe. Leider sind einige etwas angelaufen, aber das lässt sich sicherlich wieder auf Hochglanz bringen. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere einen Tipp für mich. An den Verbindungen der 3-teigigen Rute ist der innere Teil wie bei der 17 ft-Match sauber mit Kork verschlossen. Die heute montierte Rolle wird natürlich nicht dauerhaft montiert. @Hecht100+ hat mich dankenswerterweise auf die laufende Auktion einer Shakespeare Sigma 030 aufmerksam. Die würde sowohl von der Größe, als auch zeitlich gut zur frühen Carbon-Match passen. Alternativ hätte ich auch eine Quick Finessa 220, wie sie @Ti-it heute vorgestellt hat, zur Verfügung.
> 
> Hier noch einige Fotos:



Na da hast du ja wieder ein Schmuckstück erstanden Glückwunsch dazu 



Jason schrieb:


> Traumhaft, da kann man ja direkt Urlaub machen. Zur Erholung würde mir das reichen. Nur meiner Frau nicht, hab heute erfahren, das sie eine Reha beantragt hat.



Sturmfrei wie schon geschreiben dann kann die Party starten aber auf jeden fall gute Besserung deiner Frau



Gruß Frank


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin nochmals los, habe ne andere Stelle hier angetestet. ANfangs tat sich nichts, erst kurz vor 17 Uhr begann die Beißphase.
> Es gab etliche Plötz in verschiedenen Ausführungen von „klein”. Der etwas kernigere Fisch, der auf Breadpunch biß, erwies sich dann als der kleinste Aland des Jahres (geschätzt reichlich 35cm). Also die großen Plötz sind entweder nicht da oder zu schlau für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe mit zwei Ruten gefischt - anfangs eine Abu Legerlite mit Klicker-Klacker-Rolle, Bomb-Montage und Dosenmais aus dem Glas als Köder.
> Da tat sich wenig bis nichts. Die andere Rute - rechts - war ne Drennan Bomb mit einem kleinen Futterkorb und auch ner simplen Montage.
> Als Köder diente hier ausschließlich Stanzbrot. Diese weiter draußen gefischte Rute brachte bis zur späten Dämmerung mehr Bisse,
> erst im letzten Licht gab es mehr Action am näher abgelegten Köder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach Sonnenuntergang gab es im letzten Licht an der Swingtip-Rute noch ein paar Plötz auf Breadpunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein relativ kleiner Aland. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, einen richtig kleinen Aland gesehen oder bewußt gefangen zu haben.
> PS: der Aland biß auch schon „nach offiziellem Sonnenuntergang”, das Bild ist etwas sehr düster.


Petri Georg und wunderbares Röllchen auf dem 2. Bild...!


----------



## Tokka

Heute bin ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen. Voller Vorfreude wurde gestern Abend aufgetackelt. Die neue Free Spirit Carp Feeder und meine Acolyte Match sollten die Döbel ärgern. Das Köderspektrum reichte von Toast zu Made, über FF zu Mais. Probieren wollte ich einen neuen Swim, wenn es der Wasserstand zu lässt.
Und er ließ es zu. Allerdings fiel er auch ca. 40 cm in 4 Stunden. 








Hier strömt und wirbelt es in alle Richtungen. Perfekt für Döbel, so dachte ich. Mit dem Einsetzen der Dunkelheit gab es den einzigen Biss des Tages auf Pose mit Mais/Made Cocktail. Der Fisch hing, zog in die Mitte und tammtamm war wieder weg. Buh! Buh!







Ich habe heute mit allen Ködern aus meinem Gepäck an beiden Ruten gefischt und etwas LB und Maden gefüttert. Aber vor allem eine super schöne Zeit ohne Nachrichten am Wasser gehabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Astacus74 schrieb:


> s wenn da jetzt noch Siebe dabei währen...



Ich verstehe bis heute nicht was man mit Sieben will - außer beim Kütfischangeln/Wettkampf?


----------



## geomas

Sieht super aus bei Dir am Fluß, lieber Tokka ! Schade, daß der einzige Biß „folgenlos blieb”. 
Welche Free Spirit Carp Feeder hast Du Dir geholt? Ich habe die 11ft als CTX-Standardvariante und mag die Rute, auch wenn ich sie bislang noch nicht richtig fordern konnte.


----------



## Astacus74

Tokka schrieb:


> Heute bin ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen. Voller Vorfreude wurde gestern Abend aufgetackelt. Die neue Free Spirit Carp Feeder und meine Acolyte Match sollten die Döbel ärgern. Das Köderspektrum reichte von Toast zu Made, über FF zu Mais. Probieren wollte ich einen neuen Swim, wenn es der Wasserstand zu lässt.
> Und er ließ es zu. Allerdings fiel er auch ca. 40 cm in 4 Stunden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier strömt und wirbelt es in alle Richtungen. Perfekt für Döbel, so dachte ich. Mit dem Einsetzen der Dunkelheit gab es den einzigen Biss des Tages auf Pose mit Mais/Made Cocktail. Der Fisch hing, zog in die Mitte und tammtamm war wieder weg. Buh! Buh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe heute mit allen Ködern aus meinem Gepäck an beiden Ruten gefischt und etwas LB und Maden gefüttert. Aber vor allem eine super schöne Zeit ohne Nachrichten am Wasser gehabt.



Aber ein schönes Flüßchen hast du da, schade das dein einziger Kontakt ausgestiegen ist beim nächsten mal wird es was



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich verstehe bis heute nicht was man mit Sieben will - außer beim Kütfischangeln/Wettkampf?



Dann und wann sieb ich mein Futter ganz gern, zumindest sollte es dabei sein, haben ist besser als brauchen  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tokka

geomas schrieb:


> Sieht super aus bei Dir am Fluß, lieber Tokka ! Schade, daß der einzige Biß „folgenlos blieb”.
> Welche Free Spirit Carp Feeder hast Du Dir geholt? Ich habe die 11ft als CTX-Standardvariante und mag die Rute, auch wenn ich sie bislang noch nicht richtig fordern konnte.


Ich habe an dem Swim noch ein Hühnchen, äh Döbel zu rupfen. Päh. Ich komme wieder… 

Ich habe die CTX Carp Feeder in 10 Füßen. Die Carp Feeder S war mir etwas zu hochpreisig. Ich hatte mir noch eine 3oz Spitze mitbestellt. Die konnte ich heute perfekt einsetzen. Die Rute ist leicht, liegt super in der Hand und ist mit der Daiwa TD Feeder recht ausgewogen, fast nen mini Tacken zu schwer (Rolle). Aber letztendlich liegt sie ja eh meist auf der Ablage. Die 25 m Würfe mit Feeder bzw Bomb machte sie zielgenau. Es ist ein schnelles Stöckchen, kein Wabbelstock. (Nicht so wie die im Forum oft gelobte Korum Allrounder Quiver in 10ft.) Aber gefangen hat sie noch nichts…


----------



## Tokka

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Aber ein schönes Flüßchen hast du da, schade das dein einziger Kontakt ausgestiegen ist beim nächsten mal wird es was
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Der Fluss ist wirklich toll und das Beste ist, er ist noch lange nicht komplett von mir erschlossen. Juchuh


----------



## geomas

Danke, Tokka, meine Versuche mit der schlanken und schnieken Carp-Feeder 11ft an den Teichen der Umgebung brachten nix in Sachen Karpfen, Schleien, Karauschen. 
Am Fluß gab es Döbel in den Vierzigern, also noch keine richtigen Brummer. Die perfekte Rolle für die Rute habe ich noch nicht gefunden, habe aktuell ne ältere Shimano dran.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann und wann sieb ich mein Futter ganz gern,



Achso verstehe.
Ich dachte erst du siebst das Fischfutter damit.....

Beim Kütfisch-/Wettkampfangeln siebt man sein Futter ja um die Kleinis nicht zu schnell zu sättigen. Im Normalbetrieb will ich aber möglichst keine Kleinfische fangen.
Also brauche ich auch kein Sieb, da meine  Zielfische nicht schon nach einem stecknadelkopfgroen Häppchen satt sind.


----------



## Mescalero

#vierecksiebe

Letztens beim Gerlinger habe ich Siebe in allen möglichen Größen gesehen, dabei auch quadratische. Könnten auf/in den Eimer passen. Leider habe ich sie mir nicht genauer angesehen* und weiß deshalb nicht, wer der Hersteller ist. 

*mir geht es da wie dem Prof...


----------



## yukonjack

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso verstehe.
> Ich dachte erst du siebst das Fischfutter damit.....
> 
> Beim Kütfisch-/Wettkampfangeln siebt man sein Futter ja um die Kleinis nicht zu schnell zu sättigen. Im Normalbetrieb will ich aber möglichst keine Kleinfische fangen.
> Also brauche ich auch kein Sieb, da meine Zielfische nicht schon nach einem stecknadelkopfgroen Häppchen satt sind.


Ich auch nicht. Außerdem brauche ich keinen Schnurclip, kein Spüli, keine Fox Bissanzeiger, kein Karpfenzelt, kein Bodenradar kein....................


----------



## Astacus74

Nu brauch ich mal euren Rat bei mir ist ja leider Hochwasser und die Wiese bei mir schaut sonst so aus






ja das Bild ist nicht aktuell aber sonst eine schöne Wiese






nu habe ich Dank des Hochwassers einen See direkt hinterm Gartenzaun, Wassertiefe bei den Bäumen am Fluß ca. 1,2m 
Entfernung ca. 150m -180m auf der Hälfte ca. 60cm -70cm Tief dann auf Null auslaufend.
Bislang habe ich bei Hochwasser auf angeln verzichtet, das möchte ich ändern durch das relativ flache Wasser auf der Wiese 
müßte es ja bei Sonneschein mehr erwärmen als der restliche Fluß.
Nu hoff ich auf Sonnenschein am Wochenende was meint ihr kann das klappen oder habt ihr bessere Ideen???

Montagenmäßig, was macht Sinn um auf einer Wiese mit Gras zu fischen???



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Montagenmäßig, was macht Sinn um auf einer Wiese mit Gras zu fischen???


John Deere.

Im Ernst: mir fehlt jede Erfahrung im Wiesenfischen aber aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, das bringt nicht viel. Mal sehen, was die alten Hasen dazu sagen.


----------



## Dace

12' Matchrute, Stachelschweinpose, 20er Schnur, 10er Haken, Mistwurm - auf der Wiese sind bestimmt nicht wenig Würmer herausgekrabbelt und abgesoffen. Wathose an, Schwimmweste an und dann man zu Fuß reinlaufen und immer wieder versuchen, ob was geht bis es für dich nicht weitergeht.

Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Im Ernst: mir fehlt jede Erfahrung im Wiesenfischen aber aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, das bringt nicht viel. Mal sehen, was die alten Hasen dazu sagen.



Ich weiß noch aus Junganglerszeiten das ein älterer Herr der Übernachbar bei Hochwasser auch schon auf der Wiese gefischt hat
das war allerdings im Sommer und er hat Brassen gefangen.
Nur der gute Herr ist schon über 20 Jahre nicht mehr bei uns nur die Angler die bei mir im Verein sind "warte bis das Wasser 
wieder weg ist" das ist allerdings keine Option.


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Montagenmäßig, was macht Sinn um auf einer Wiese mit Gras zu fischen???


Ich würde mit dem Boot an die Bäume ranrudern


Mescalero schrieb:


> John Deere.


Oder so


Dace schrieb:


> Wathose an, Schwimmweste an und dann man zu Fuß reinlaufen und immer wieder versuchen, ob was geht bis es für dich nicht weitergeht.


Oder so


Dace schrieb:


> 12' Matchrute, Stachelschweinpose, 20er Schnur, 10er Haken, Mistwurm - auf der Wiese sind bestimmt nicht wenig Würmer herausgekrabbelt und abgesoffen.


Und dann so.. .


----------



## Dace

#Schnur aufspulen

Ich habe gerade mal zwei Cardinal 44 aus der Schublade geholt und musste feststellen, das die Materialermüdung wieder zugeschlagen hat: bei den Spulen von Abu habe ich immer mal wieder Spulen dabei, wobei der obere Teil der Spule sich einfach absprengt. Ich habe bestimmt schon 10 Spulen, wo das passiert ist.







Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es auf der Insel pfiffige Leute, die solche Spulen aus Alu drehen - topp Teile - aber mit 30 - 40 Euro nicht gerade billig. Es wird Zeit, dass Coronna vorbei geht, ich brauche Nachschub.






Linke Spule Alu

Tight lines


----------



## Wuemmehunter

…oder mit der Feederrute! Es hat mal ein Blinkervideo von Arne Seiberlich gegeben, auf dem er und ein Blinker-Redakteur bei Elbhochwasser an der Hochwasserkante im Deichvorland gehockt und auf der Wiese gefeedert und dabei reichlich Brassen abgeräumt haben.


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> 12' Matchrute, Stachelschweinpose, 20er Schnur, 10er Haken, Mistwurm - auf der Wiese sind bestimmt nicht wenig Würmer herausgekrabbelt und abgesoffen. Wathose an, Schwimmweste an und dann man zu Fuß reinlaufen und immer wieder versuchen, ob was geht bis es für dich nicht weitergeht.



Das scheidet leider aus da mein Wathose leckgeschlagen ist und die steht Tacklemäßig erst mal nicht ganz oben eher so im 
unteren Bereich



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich würde mit dem Boot an die Bäume ranrudern



das ist bei uns leider nicht zum angeln erlaubt, du kannst zwar die Plätze anfahren angeln aber nur vom Land aus, am Fluß Wathose erlaubt im See verboten



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> …oder mit der Feederrute! Es hat mal ein Blinkervideo von Arne Seiberlich gegeben, auf dem er und ein Blinker-Redakteur bei Elbhochwasser an der Hochwasserkante im Deichvorland gehockt und auf der Wiese gefeedert und dabei reichlich Brassen abgeräumt haben.



ist auch meine Idee ich weiß nur nicht wie sich so ein Futterkörbchen oder Blei im Gras verhält da werd ich wohl probieren 
müssen.



Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal zwei Cardinal 44 aus der Schublade geholt und musste feststellen, das die Materialermüdung wieder zugeschlagen hat: bei den Spulen von Abu habe ich immer mal wieder Spulen dabei, wobei der obere Teil der Spule sich einfach absprengt. Ich habe bestimmt schon 10 Spulen, wo das passiert ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es auf der Insel pfiffige Leute, die solche Spulen aus Alu drehen - topp Teile - aber mit 30 - 40 Euro nicht gerade billig. Es wird Zeit, dass Coronna vorbei geht, ich brauche Nachschub.


 
Der Nachbau sieht super aus schön das es Leute gibt die sich solcher Sachen annehmen aber trotzdem ärgerlich wenn die alten
Spulen den Geist aufgeben



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> ....
> Die Unterschiede zum Döbel sind nicht offensichtlich, finde ich als jemand der noch nie einen Aland am Haken hatte.


Ist doch ganz einfach. 
Afterflosse konvex => Aitel
Afterflosse konkav => Aland


----------



## Tricast

Susannes Vater hat mal erzählt dass die dann auf den Wiesen auf Aal gefischt haben. Die sollen sich über die Würmer hermachen.
Also: Versuch macht Kluch, oder wie man so schön sagt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tokka

Heute kam zwei mal Post aus swinging UK. 






Die Schleien Saison kann kommen…


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Susannes Vater hat mal erzählt dass die dann auf den Wiesen auf Aal gefischt haben. Die sollen sich über die Würmer hermachen.


Nicht nur die Aale.
Damals, als es noch viele Fische im Rhein gab, konnte ich riesige Brassenschwärme im knietifen Wasser beim Gründeln beobachten.
In den Kuhlen sind nach jedem Hochwasser Brassen, Karpfen, Alande und Rotaugen zurückgeblieben.
Den großen Durchblick hab ich auch nicht, aber es scheint ganz viel mit dem Gefälle des Ufers zu tun zu haben: zu steil oder zu flach ist beides nicht so gut.


----------



## Niklas32

Meine Tacklebestellung kam vorhin an. Beeindruckend, da gestern Mittag erst bestellt. 
Macht alles auch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Perlen passen sogar ziemlich gut auf die Grippa Stops, da die Perlen auch leicht konisch sind. Dazu habe ich Method Feeder Connectoren aus Plastik gefunden. In einem Wasserglas schwebten die Teile sogar fast. So habe ich glaube ich eine in der Länge einfach verstellbare Montage mit einfach zu befestigendem Vorfach gefunden. Ich bin gespannt wie sich das Ganze Konstrukt in der Praxis schlägt. 





Vielen Dank nochmal allen für die Ratschläge. Die Lösung gefällt mir in der Trockenansicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Mescalero

Wer versendet denn so rasend schnell?

(kann ja immer mal vorkommen, dass man irgend etwas besonders dringend braucht)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es auf der Insel pfiffige Leute, die solche Spulen aus Alu drehen - topp Teile - aber mit 30 - 40 Euro nicht gerade billig. Es wird Zeit, dass Coronna vorbei geht, ich brauche Nachschub.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399870
> 
> Linke Spule Alu


Echt super, so muss das sein, wünscht man sich (günstiger) eigentlich überall! 

Die Chance hat man aber wohl nur bei Rollen mit dem Volks-Golf-Effekt, wenn eine Rolle wirklich viel verkauft und gut verbreitet wurde, und an sich haltbar ist.
Dann gibt/gab es die Ersatz-Tankdeckel auch an jeder Tankstelle


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wer versendet denn so rasend schnell?
> 
> (kann ja immer mal vorkommen, dass man irgend etwas besonders dringend braucht)


Habe bei eurocarp bestellt. War der einzige Shop den ich gefunden habe der die stopper und die Perlen hatte.


----------



## Skott

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Habe bei eurocarp bestellt. War der einzige Shop den ich gefunden habe der die stopper und die Perlen hatte.


Wie heißen die Perlen bitte richtig? Ich finde die in dem Shop nicht. Von welchem Hersteller sind die denn?


----------



## Niklas32

Skott schrieb:


> Wie heißen die Perlen bitte richtig? Ich finde die in dem Shop nicht. Von welchem Hersteller sid die denn?


ESP rubber shock breads 5 mm


----------



## Skott

Niklas32 schrieb:


> ESP rubber shock breads 5 mm


Hallo Niklas, ganz lieben Dank für deine schnelle Antwort und Hilfe!
Trotzdem bin ich im Shop weiter verzweifelt, ich hatte deine Antwort kopiert und bei denen in der Suchmaschine eingegeben, bekam als Antwort wiederholt: keine Treffer!
Erst als ich die Suche auf ESP beschränkt hatte und deren Produktpalette durchwühlt habe, fand ich die Gummiperlen.
Fehler war: die heißen Beads und nicht Breads, so wie du geschrieben hast...
Aber jetzt ist alles gut und ich habe bestellt, nochmals vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Mikesch

Brot zum Angeln wird ja auch hauptsächlich von der Fa. Balzer vertrieben.


----------



## Dace

Für alle die, die jetzt vielleicht eine Alternative für die ESP rubber shock breads 5 mm brauchen oder verzweifelt danach suchen.

Die zwei Varianten habe ich im Einsatz:






Drennan Swivel Bead

Drennan Swivel Stop Beads

Gibt es hier: Beads

Tight lines


----------



## Skott

Dace schrieb:


> Für alle die, die jetzt vielleicht eine Alternative für die ESP rubber shock breads 5 mm brauchen oder verzweifelt danach suchen.
> 
> Die zwei Varianten habe ich im Einsatz:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399929
> 
> 
> Drennan Swivel Bead
> 
> Drennan Swivel Stop Beads
> 
> Gibt es hier: Beads
> 
> Tight lines


Auch dir lieben Dank, Roland!


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Vormittag kurz am Wasser, andere Stelle hier nebenan, aber der Wind war sehr ungemütlich und an der Strippe hatte ich nur „Dreck”.
Das Highlight der Session war ein Zwergtaucher, der unvermittelt vor der Rutenspitze auftauchte und sich ebenso erschrak wie ich es tat.

Seine Reaktion:

FLUUUTEN! FLUUUTEN!

Und weg war er.​
Witzige Vögel, die kannte ich bis vor wenigen Wochen gar nicht. Sind recht scheu, aber hier und da „tauchen sie auf und wieder ab”.


----------



## Ti-it

Ham wir hier zufällig jemanden, der sich mit den Traverse-X Modellen von Silstar auskennt? Hatte da mal relativ günstig 2 Karpfenruten bekommen. Das Netz gibt für das Modell allerdings nichts her. Eine Beschreibung von Silstar mit dem damaligen Katalogpreis wäre ein Traum  

Hoffe das passt hier rein. 

Danke und Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Probiers doch mal im Bereich Vintageangeln, da habe ich auch schnelle und professionelle Antwort erhalten, dann kannst du
die ja auch gleich mal vorstellen

Ich hab da auch noch eine Frage, wie groß ist ein Target Board für die Schwingspitze??? 
Hab noch Material, ein wenig Zeit und möchte mir eins bauen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Jungs,

habe heute Abend weiter im Keller sortiert und da fiel mir die feine Silsstar Picker in die Hände. die hatte ich vorletztes Jahr nur kurz verwendet, da das Rütchen in der Ruhr ja hofflungslos unterlegen war . Aber jetzt macht das im See gerade in dieser Jahreszeit Sinn und wahrscheinlich jede Menge Spass. also direkt verpackt und dann geht es am Sonntag mit ganz leichten Gepäck für ein paar Stündchen zum pickern...








Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch eine Frage, wie groß ist ein Target Board für die Schwingspitze???
> Hab noch Material, ein wenig Zeit und möchte mir eins bauen.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Größe ist relativ, wenn es die Spitze gut gegen wind verdeckt ist alles jut. Hier mal was aus der guten alten Anglerfibel von Dick Murray:

Copyright, gelöscht Mod


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Das Angeln mit der Winklepicker ist wirklich eine kurzweilige und spaßige Art der Angelei. Gerade zum Beginn des Jahres lassen sich noch etwas frühjahrsmüde Friedfische damit sehr gut beangeln. Die Ufer- und Flachwasserzonen kleinerer stehender Gewässer erwärmen sich am schnellsten, ideal also für den Einsatz der Winklepicker.


----------



## geomas

skyduck - was für ne feine Rute, die wird Dir einen Heidenspaß bereiten, da bin ich ganz sicher. 
Ich habe den Nachfolger davon. Perfekt für den Einsatz von leichtesten Bombs oder kleinen DS-Bleien.
Mit nem 45+ Aland oder Brassen dran ist man dann schon ne Weile gut beschäftigt...


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> skyduck - was für ne feine Rute, die wird Dir einen Heidenspaß bereiten, da bin ich ganz sicher.
> Ich habe den Nachfolger davon. Perfekt für den Einsatz von leichtesten Bombs oder kleinen DS-Bleien.
> Mit nem 45+ Aland oder Brassen dran ist man dann schon ne Weile gut beschäftigt...


Wobei ich auch schon mit einen kleinen Augenrot oder Güster zufrieden wäre. Aber im See sollen wieder reichlich Weißfische sein, haben letztes Jahr erst wieder 7 Tonnen abgefischt und umgesetzt um ein Massensterben wie 2018 erst gar nicht wieder in Reichweite kommen zu lassen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

skyduck schrieb:


> habe heute Abend weiter im Keller sortiert und da fiel mir die feine Silsstar Picker


Hallo,
viel Spaß beim durchfädeln der Schnur. Ich breche mir bei der Rute regelmäßig einen ab bei den kleinen Ringen, aber die Rute ist klasse.  

Gruß Gerd


----------



## skyduck

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> viel Spaß beim durchfädeln der Schnur. Ich breche mir bei der Rute regelmäßig einen ab bei den kleinen Ringen, aber die Rute ist klasse.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


jupp, kenne ich, mache ich immer zu Hause mit der starken Schreibtischlampe und der Lesebrille. Am Wasser macht mich das irre.


----------



## skyduck

meine Exfrau war Schneiderin, der habe ich früher mal so eine Einfädelhilfen geklaut, damit ging das gut. Waren so lange Nylonfäden mit so einen Mininhäkchen oben dran, leider nie wieder gesehen sowas...


----------



## Mescalero

Weil ich ja immer am Wasser fädeln muss/will, war ich schon einmal gezwungen, wieder nach Hause zu fahren - Lesebrille vergessen!

skyduck 
Fliegenbinder haben gute Einfädler für die Bobbins. Ähnlich den Nähfadeneinfädlern aus Draht aber größer und viel handlicher. Die könnte ich mir auch gut für manche Piepselringe vorstellen....

Stonfo Einfädler


----------



## geomas

^ super, solche ähnlichen Einfädler habe ich mir mal (weil sie ganz billig waren) mitbestellt. 
Dann kann ich den Kauf einer neuen Brille vielleicht noch eine Saison aufschieben.

Allen Ükels ein gutes Wochenende! 

Mit etwas Glück schaffe ich es am Sonntag ans Wasser. 
Hoffentlich bei wenig Wind. Habe große Pläne...


----------



## Mescalero

More Einfädler (leider ausverkauft aber sicher gibt es die woanders auch). Dieses Prinzip meinte skyduck , nehme ich an.









						Forellenschnur günstig online kaufen | Neptunmaster
					

Wir führen viele Forellenschnüre. Die beste Forellenschnur zum Forellenangeln. Angelschnur zum Angeln auf Forellen. Angelschnüre fürs Forellenangeln.




					www.angeln-neptunmaster.de


----------



## geomas

Danke, die von Dir ∆ verlinkten Einfädler sehen perfekt aus.


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> Größe ist relativ, wenn es die Spitze gut gegen wind verdeckt ist alles jut. Hier mal was aus der guten alten Anglerfibel von Dick Murray:


 Bei Interesse bitte per PN bei skyduck nachfragen, so nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> More Einfädler (leider ausverkauft aber sicher gibt es die woanders auch). Dieses Prinzip meinte skyduck , nehme ich an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forellenschnur günstig online kaufen | Neptunmaster
> 
> 
> Wir führen viele Forellenschnüre. Die beste Forellenschnur zum Forellenangeln. Angelschnur zum Angeln auf Forellen. Angelschnüre fürs Forellenangeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angeln-neptunmaster.de


Wieso habe ich so etwas noch nicht? Siehst sehr praktisch aus. Danke für den Link.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich so etwas noch nicht? Siehst sehr praktisch aus.


weil du sowas nicht brauchst, ich hatte die mal vor Jahren, und selbst mit dem kleinsten bekommst du bei Matchringen Probleme.
gut funktioniert der Carbon Kiel(heißt das so?) von einer alten Pose oder ein Zahnstocher


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> weil du sowas nicht brauchst, ich hatte die mal vor Jahren, und selbst mit dem kleinsten bekommst du bei Matchringen Probleme.
> gut funktioniert der Carbon Kiel(heißt das so?) von einer alten Pose oder ein Zahnstocher
> Anhang anzeigen 399982
> Anhang anzeigen 399983


Ich bin zum Glück ein sehr geduldiger Ükel, brauch das auch nicht


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> habe heute Abend weiter im Keller sortiert und da fiel mir die feine Silsstar Picker in die Hände. die hatte ich vorletztes Jahr nur kurz verwendet, da das Rütchen in der Ruhr ja hofflungslos unterlegen war . Aber jetzt macht das im See gerade in dieser Jahreszeit Sinn und wahrscheinlich jede Menge Spass. also direkt verpackt und dann geht es am Sonntag mit ganz leichten Gepäck für ein paar Stündchen zum pickern...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399976
> 
> 
> Größe ist relativ, wenn es die Spitze gut gegen wind verdeckt ist alles jut. Hier mal was aus der guten alten Anglerfibel von Dick Murray:
> 
> Copyright, gelöscht Mod


Schön das die Originalspitzen noch dabei sind, findet man selten.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ham wir hier zufällig jemanden, der sich mit den Traverse-X Modellen von Silstar auskennt? Hatte da mal relativ günstig 2 Karpfenruten bekommen. Das Netz gibt für das Modell allerdings nichts her. Eine Beschreibung von Silstar mit dem damaligen Katalogpreis wäre ein Traum
> 
> Hoffe das passt hier rein.
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> Ti-it


Vielleicht habe ich noch einen alten Silstar-Katalog rumliegen.
Schaue mal nach, dauert aber ein paar Tage.


----------



## Ti-it

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich noch einen alten Silstar-Katalog rumliegen.
> Schaue mal nach, dauert aber ein paar Tage.


Danke dir vielmals! 
Würde sich um folgendes Modell handeln. Ich denke mal, es handelt sich um eine stepped up Version der Traverse-X Carp. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Viele Grüße und allen ein schönes Wochenende! Denen, die es ans Wasser schaffen Petri Heil und schöne Stunden! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## hester

Das Handteil, also der Griff, sieht mir nicht original aus. Ich kenne von Traverse X eigentlich nur Korkgriffe?
Hab mich getäuscht, die gab es so.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mahlzeit zusammen. Zwei Bäume sind gefällt, jetzt muss ich erstmal am Wasser erholen. Wo genau, weiß ich aber noch nicht. DIe ELbe und die Nebengewässer haben reichlich Hochwasser.


----------



## MS aus G

Ein ganz dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Ist bei mir leider auch noch so, Hochwasser, Hochwasser, Hochwasser, aber so langsam wird es weniger, so das ich am Montag und/oder Dienstag mal antesten kann!!!

Allen die am schönen Wochenende ans Wasser kommen natürlich viel Erfolg!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Slappy

Endlich draußen


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wo genau, weiß ich aber noch nicht. DIe ELbe und die Nebengewässer haben reichlich Hochwasser.


Ich werd es morgen bei mir auf der Wiese versuchen heute lief alles durcheinander ich sag nur, "Katastrophe, Katastrophe"


Gruß Frank


Ps ich habe aber ein/zwei Aktivitäten gesehen waren zwar Kleine aber immerhin, wollen mal hoffen  das das Wetter morgen
wieder mitspielt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jungs,
ich war vorhin kurz zum Flüsschen um den Eimer zu testen.
Er macht was er soll.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein bisschen geangelt hab ich auch noch aber kalter Wind bei 5 Grad und starke Strömung/Hochwasser machten das fast unmöglich.
Bei jedem Wurf hing Kraut an Blei, Schnur und Haken. Das Kraut erzeugte laufend Scheinbisse und narrte mich aber ich glaube dazwischen auch zwei oder drei echte Zupfer gesehen zu haben.





Nur einmal rummste es richtig als ein mittlerer Kamikazedöbel unbedingt mal hallo sagen wollte.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also, (k)ein Loch ist im Eimer, Karl-Otto, Karl-Otto… na, kennt jemand noch diesen 60erGassenhauer? Fiel mir nach der Profs Post ein. Bei mir tut sich bis auf eine ausgelutschte Made rein gar nichts. Den dazugehörigen Biss habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, weil ich eingeschlafen war. Diese Hardcore-Gartenarbeit ist eben nix mehr für mich.
Petri, Andy, ein schöner Eimer-Einweihungsdöbel!


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jungs,
> ich war vorhin kurz zum Flüsschen um den Eimer zu testen.
> Er macht was er soll.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400003
> Anhang anzeigen 400004


Und nicht nur der Eimer, sondern auch das Wetter macht scheinbar, was es soll...


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein bisschen geangelt hab ich auch noch aber kalter Wind bei 5 Grad und starke Strömung/Hochwasser machten das fast unmöglich.
> Bei jedem Wurf hing Kraut an Blei, Schnur und Haken. Das Kraut erzeugte laufend Scheinbisse und narrte mich aber ich glaube dazwischen auch zwei oder drei echte Zupfer gesehen zu haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 400005
> 
> 
> Nur einmal rummste es richtig als ein mittlerer Kamikazedöbel unbedingt mal hallo sagen wollte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400006


Ist das bei den Bedingungen nicht ein "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" ? lieber Andi????    
Ein digges und verdientes PETRI zu dem wunderschönen Döbel  mit den traumroten Flossen...


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also, (k)ein Loch ist im Eimer, Karl-Otto, Karl-Otto… na, kennt jemand noch diesen Ende der 69er Gassenhauer? Fiel mir nach der Profs Post ein. Bei mir tut sich bis auf eine ausgelutschte Made rein gar nichts. Den dazugehörigen Biss habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, weil ich eingeschlafen war. Diese Hardcore-Gartenarbeit ist eben nix mehr für mich.
> Petri, Andy, ein schöner Eimer-Einweihungsdöbel!


Das Lied kenne ich natürlich auch noch Stephan!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> Ist das bei den Bedingungen nicht ein "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" ?



Petri Dank!

Nein gar nicht.
War echt beschixxen heute.
Bei wirklich jedem Wurf hing Dreck an der Montage.
Nur der Kamikatedings rettete mich vor dem Singen der Marseillaise.
Zum Glück muss ich sagen.
Sonst hätte ich wohl jetzt noch gesessen(oder mindestens bis zum ersten Fang) denn als Schneider will ich nicht nach Hause kommen.

Viel Erfolg allen anderen Ükels, die draußen sind!


----------



## yukonjack

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also, (k)ein Loch ist im Eimer, Karl-Otto, Karl-Otto… na, kennt jemand noch diesen 60erGassenhauer? Fiel mir nach der Profs Post ein. Bei mir tut sich bis auf eine ausgelutschte Made rein gar nichts. Den dazugehörigen Biss habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, weil ich eingeschlafen war. Diese Hardcore-Gartenarbeit ist eben nix mehr für mich.
> Petri, Andy, ein schöner Eimer-Einweihungsdöbel!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Professor Tinca !
In den Kübel passt offenbar alles rein, neben dem Angelzeug ist sogar Platz für einen Rundfunkempfänger und den Bademantel. Ich bin jetzt überzeugt!


----------



## Hecht100+

Skott schrieb:


> Das Lied kenne ich natürlich auch noch Stephan!


Das ihr euch dafür begeistern könnt, das Medium T. kommt aus meinem Nachbarort, ist hier damals gespielt worden bis es einem armen Jungangler aus den Ohren wieder rauskommen musste.


----------



## rustaweli

Der Ükel rollt und dampft wie gewohnt, Wahnsinn! Ganz herzliche Petris gehen erst einmal an geomas zum tollen PB und Professor Tinca zum Dickkopf! Geo, Deine Rutensammlung ist beneidenswert, klasse! 
Herliche Schmuckstücke präsentiert Ihr da skyduck und Ti-it , sowie Wuemmehunter mit dieser Traumrute! Schade das es bei Dir heute nicht sein sollte Wuemmehunter ! Slappy , ging noch was? Viel Erfolg für nächste Woche mit weniger Hochwasser MS aus G , sowie Dir Astacus74 morgen auf den Wiesen! 
Meine Wenigkeit war heute auch kurz auf Döbelpirsch. Naja, ich sag es gleich - geschneidert. 
Dafür aber für mich sehr sehr schön. Ich konnte wieder einmal nicht wiederstehen. Was soll ich machen?!  Ich kann doch meine handmade Picker vom legendären van Leeuwen nicht alleine lassen wenn die Familie ruft! Aber seht selbst. 




Obendrauf gönnte ich mir noch 2 Schmankerl. Eine für die Shimano Ledger, eine für die neue van Leeuwen. 2 Baitrunner Aero R35 3500er, noch made in Japan! 
Die Rute ist ein Bau von Wout van Leeuwen, basierend auf einem Blank von Tricast. Er baute 2 Versionen, eine wie ich habe, sowie eine mit Schieberollenhalter. Direkt von Tricast gab es auch eine Version. 
Eine Multi Tip. Dreigeteilt. Ein Spitzenteil mit fester, eingespleißter Spitze, ein Spitzenteil dazu für 2 originale Feedertips. Von ganz zart bis stärker, aber noch sensibler denn die Eingespleißte.












Was für meinen Geschmack doch ein schöner, rotbrauner Blank, ich liebe sie und bin Fan vom wohl besten, niederländischem Rutenbauer. 
Parabolisch, harmonische Spitzenteile und tolles Rückrat! 
Ich setzte heute rein auf Tulip, an möglichst einfacher Montage. 




Immer eine wenig gefüttert und gehofft, gewartet. Aber es sollte nicht sein. Ok, das Zeitfenster war auch sehr klein. Aber frische Luft, Sonne und Anblick entschädigten mich für das Schneidern. Jammern auf hohem Niveau! 








Werte Ükels, wünsche allen ein wunderbares Wochenende!
Euer glücklicher Rusty!


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was für meinen Geschmack doch ein schöner, rotbrauner Blank, ich liebe sie und bin Fan vom wohl besten, niederländischem Rutenbauer.



Tolle Rute Rusty!
Hab ich noch ne etwas von gehört.
Wo haste die her?


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Rute Rusty!
> Hab ich noch ne etwas von gehört.
> Wo haste die her?


Danke! 
Aus einer auch Geo und wohl auch Tokka bekannten Quelle, sozusagen mein Nachbar, mit unglaublichen Schätzen, nur ein Bruchteil steht zum Verkauf, Wahnsinn! Heute tat sich mir durch ihn auch eine heftige Blankquelle auf. Ich erzählte ihm von meiner verzweifelten Suche vor kurzem nach besonderen Blanks für Eigenbau. Auch da ist er vernetzt und kommt an traumhafte niederländische u belgische Blanks mit Aktionen welche man heutzutage kaum findet. Diese Blanks gibt es, wenn überhaupt max auf speziellen Messen, dort aber sehr teuer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eine geheimnisvolle Geheimquelle sozusagen?
Wau!
Muss ich wissen!
Bitte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss ich wissen!


Und der Bankberater schlägt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen....


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine geheimnisvolle Geheimquelle sozusagen?
> Wau!
> Muss ich wissen!
> Bitte.


Morgen bekommst ne PN!


----------



## Ti-it

Traumhaftes Gerät rustaweli
Kannte ich bislang auch nicht. Wo wir bei Niederlande sind. Da fällt mir FairPlay Hengels ein. Da gibt es wunderbare Sachen. Heute werden die Ruten in Belgien handgebaut. 

Bei mir war heute wieder mal Theorie angesagt. Lektüre aus dem Jahr 1994. 







Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rustaweli

Ti-it schrieb:


> Traumhaftes Gerät rustaweli
> Kannte ich bislang auch nicht. Wo wir bei Niederlande sind. Da fällt mir FairPlay Hengels ein. Da gibt es wunderbare Sachen. Heute werden die Ruten in Belgien handgebaut.
> 
> Bei mir war heute wieder mal Theorie angesagt. Lektüre aus dem Jahr 1994.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400081
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Schau mal auf das Futteral, Hengelssport = van Leeuwen!


----------



## Ti-it

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schau mal auf das Futteral, Hengelssport = van Leeuwen!


Jetzt hat es klick gemacht 

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> habe heute Abend weiter im Keller sortiert und da fiel mir die feine Silsstar Picker in die Hände. die hatte ich vorletztes Jahr nur kurz verwendet, da das Rütchen in der Ruhr ja hofflungslos unterlegen war . Aber jetzt macht das im See gerade in dieser Jahreszeit Sinn und wahrscheinlich jede Menge Spass. also direkt verpackt und dann geht es am Sonntag mit ganz leichten Gepäck für ein paar Stündchen zum pickern...



Da hast du ja ein superschickes Stöckchen ausgegraben, da wünsch ich dir morgen dickes Petri Heil



Ti-it schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals!
> Würde sich um folgendes Modell handeln. Ich denke mal, es handelt sich um eine stepped up Version der Traverse-X Carp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße und allen ein schönes Wochenende! Denen, die es ans Wasser schaffen Petri Heil und schöne Stunden!



Mhhmmmm  und nochmal sowas superschönes ich liebe ja diese alten Silstarruten



Slappy schrieb:


> Endlich draußen



Ich hoffe du hast was an den Haken gekriegt



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein bisschen geangelt hab ich auch noch aber kalter Wind bei 5 Grad und starke Strömung/Hochwasser machten das fast unmöglich.
> Bei jedem Wurf hing Kraut an Blei, Schnur und Haken. Das Kraut erzeugte laufend Scheinbisse und narrte mich aber ich glaube dazwischen auch zwei oder drei echte Zupfer gesehen zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nur einmal rummste es richtig als ein mittlerer Kamikazedöbel unbedingt mal hallo sagen wollte.



Aber ein wundeschöner Kamikazedöbel, Petri Heil dazu



rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit war heute auch kurz auf Döbelpirsch. Naja, ich sag es gleich - geschneidert.
> Dafür aber für mich sehr sehr schön. Ich konnte wieder einmal nicht wiederstehen. Was soll ich machen?! Ich kann doch meine handmade Picker vom legendären van Leeuwen nicht alleine lassen wenn die Familie ruft! Aber seht selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obendrauf gönnte ich mir noch 2 Schmankerl. Eine für die Shimano Ledger, eine für die neue van Leeuwen. 2 Baitrunner Aero R35 3500er, noch made in Japan!
> Die Rute ist ein Bau von Wout van Leeuwen, basierend auf einem Blank von Tricast. Er baute 2 Versionen, eine wie ich habe, sowie eine mit Schieberollenhalter. Direkt von Tricast gab es auch eine Version.
> Eine Multi Tip. Dreigeteilt. Ein Spitzenteil mit fester, eingespleißter Spitze, ein Spitzenteil dazu für 2 originale Feedertips. Von ganz zart bis stärker, aber noch sensibler denn die Eingespleißte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was für meinen Geschmack doch ein schöner, rotbrauner Blank, ich liebe sie und bin Fan vom wohl besten, niederländischem Rutenbauer.
> Parabolisch, harmonische Spitzenteile und tolles Rückrat!
> Ich setzte heute rein auf Tulip, an möglichst einfacher Montage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immer eine wenig gefüttert und gehofft, gewartet. Aber es sollte nicht sein. Ok, das Zeitfenster war auch sehr klein. Aber frische Luft, Sonne und Anblick entschädigten mich für das Schneidern. Jammern auf hohem Niveau!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werte Ükels, wünsche allen ein wunderbares Wochenende!
> Euer glücklicher Rusty!



was soll ich da nur schreiben ihr übertrumpft euch hier grad gegeseitig mit wunderschönen Ruten  einfach superschön zu-
sammengestellt, da läßt sich der Schneider glaub ich verschmerzen und dann noch der Sonnenschein



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schau mal auf das Futteral, Hengelssport = van Leeuwen!


*klugschei§§: Hengelsport ist m.W. kein Eigenname sondern einfach Niederländisch für "Angeln".


----------



## Astacus74

Tja eigentlich wollte ich ja heute schon los da ein alter Kumpel da zwischen kam und dann der Nachbar, naja dann hab ich ein
wenig aufgeräumt (umgewehte Kätzchenweide 45cm Stammdurchmesser) dann alte Äste weggeräumt und Thermisch verwertet
(schönes Lagerfeuer).
Dabei habe ich immer wieder zum Wasser geschielt und dabei den einen oder anderen Ring entdeckt, also Fisch ist definitiv auf
der Wiese.
Vormittags war weniger los zum Nachmittag wurde es mehr, was ich auf die Sonneneinstrahlung zurückführe, weil die Sonne
scheint den ganzen Tag auf das Wasser und dann noch Windgeschützt.



Dace schrieb:


> 12' Matchrute, Stachelschweinpose, 20er Schnur, 10er Haken, Mistwurm - auf der Wiese sind bestimmt nicht wenig Würmer herausgekrabbelt und abgesoffen.



Matchrute und treibende Pose wird die eine Rute und dann werd ich mit zwei Ruten auf Grund äh Wiese versuchen, vielleicht
auftreibend mal schauen



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> DIe ELbe und die Nebengewässer haben reichlich Hochwasser.



zum angeln ja aber sonst alles harmlos

Hier nochmal die Angelstelle von morgen






die meiste Aktivtät war rechts neben den Bäumen ich schätze mal Rotaugen oder Ukelei


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Ich drück' dir Daumen für den morgigen Tag Astacus74 und bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt! Ich würde da gerne auch mal probieren.

Jedenfalls 

Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Slappy , ging noch was?





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast was an den Haken gekriegt


Leider gab es heute keinen Fisch. 
Es Biss dann zwar noch, aber nicht so das ich es verwerten konnte. 

Wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe war heute nur unser Professor Tinca erfolgreich? Abgefahren, Petri   

Aber ich glaube die Sonne und die damit verbundene Aufmunterung hat uns allen geholfen, ganz gleich was wir dabei gemacht haben.


----------



## geomas

Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur prächtigen Quivertip, lieber Rusty, und natürlich auch zu den schnieken Baitrunnern.
Die Rute ist echt ne Augenweide, der Schraub-Rollenhalter in der Praxis sicher kein Nachteil. Im Benelux-Raum wurden handgebaute Ruten auf Tri-Cast- oder auch auf Sportex-Basis glaube ich öfter gefischt. Da gibts viele Schätze.
Hoffentlich gehts bei Dir bald rund am Fluß...


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Ich drück' dir Daumen für den morgigen Tag Astacus74 und bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt!



Ich bin schon froh wenn was kleines hängen bleibt, mal schauen



Dace schrieb:


> Ich würde da gerne auch mal probieren.



Platz wäre genug aber ich glaub ein wenig weit weg von dir




Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zum Kamikaze-Chub, lieber Prof!

Bei Dir am Wasser sieht es super aus, lieber Slappy, ist wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis die Fische in Beißlaune kommen.
Die „haben ja noch was vor” im Frühling und sollten sich mal ordentlich Fleisch auf die Gräten futtern, 
bevor das anstrengende Laich-Business beginnt ;-)


----------



## geomas

Astacus74 - ich drücke Dir die Daumen für die Wiese. Da ist ja vieles möglich; bin gespannt, wie Du letzlich vorgehst und „was bei rum kommt”.

Ich werde wohl morgen am Nachmittag zum Fluß nebenan. Will noch ne andere Stelle antesten. Es wird gar nicht lange dauern und Seerosenfelder sowie mehr oder weniger geschickte SU-Paddler dominieren die Ufer der Unterwarnow. Da gilt es jetzt jede freie Stunde zu nutzen.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> *klugschei§§: Hengelsport ist m.W. kein Eigenname sondern einfach Niederländisch für "Angeln".


 
Gut das ich dies nach Jahren auch weiß! 
Traf im Netz ständig auf Hengelssport wenn ich Leeuwen suchte und hielt es für den Hauptladen.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich muss noch bis Montag warten, vorher komme ich nicht ans Wasser. Allen, die das sagenhafte Wetter ausnutzen können, wünsche ich traumhafte Stunden und dicke Fische!

Astacus74 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich dein Wiesenansitz gestaltet. Bitte reichlich fotografieren.


----------



## Ukel

Gestern war ich auch los bei schönsten Sonnenschein, aber es war recht kühl. Auserwählt war wieder die gleiche Stelle am See wir vergangenes Wochenende. Erst mal nur den 8m Whip ausgepackt, aber zunächst tat sich nichts. Deshalb noch zusätzlich die Schwinge montiert, vielleicht geht ja weiter draußen etwas bei etwa 25 m. Nach etwa 1,5 h dann der erste, vorsichtige Biss an der Whip, ein Augenrot. Es kamen noch gut 10 davon hinzu im Laufe des Nachmittage, von klein bis mittel. An der Schwinge gab es zwischendurch 2 kleinere Brassen. 
Das WE davor gab es fast nur Brassen auf Whip, diesmal nur die Augenrots.
Es waren auch ein paar Kormorane auf dem See, und einmal habe ich mich richtig erschreckt, weil einer plötzlich nur wenige Meter von mir entfernt auftauchte. Er selber hat sich aber mindestens genauso erschreckt und ist mit Karacho wieder abgedampft.
Etwas gutes gab es auch noch: an der Schwinge fing ich eine Schnur mit Korb und Haken dran, bei genauer Betrachtung stellte ich fest, dass es meine eigene Montage war, die vor ein paar Wochen beim 1. Auswurf abriss und davonflog.


----------



## daci7

So Leute,
heute Mittag werd ich bei uns am Altarm mal eine Runde feedern gehen mit dem Großen.
Ich denke nicht, dass der junge Mann beim Feedern länger als 2-3 Stündchen aushält, aber das reicht ja für einen Einblick!
Gestern waren wir schonmal spotten. Wasser ist jedenfalls noch ordentlich drin. 
Zielfisch sind Rotaugen. Das Futter ist schon fertig, die Maden gewaschen und mit Falafelgewürz gewürzt. Begleiten werden mich zum ersten mal eine Drennan Medium Feeder und für die längere Bahn eine Matrix Aquos Feeder in 70g oder so.
Wünsch mir Glück!
Groetjes
David

Anbei mein Zielgebiet:


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur prächtigen Quivertip, lieber Rusty, und natürlich auch zu den schnieken Baitrunnern.
> Die Rute ist echt ne Augenweide, der Schraub-Rollenhalter in der Praxis sicher kein Nachteil. Im Benelux-Raum wurden handgebaute Ruten auf Tri-Cast- oder auch auf Sportex-Basis glaube ich öfter gefischt. Da gibts viele Schätze.
> Hoffentlich gehts bei Dir bald rund am Fluß...


Lieben Dank! 
Interessante Info mit Beneluxbauten aus Tricast/Sportex! 
Viel Erfolg und schöne Zerstreuung heute!


----------



## rustaweli

Astacus74 schrieb:


> was soll ich da nur schreiben ihr übertrumpft euch hier grad gegeseitig mit wunderschönen Ruten  einfach superschön zu-
> sammengestellt, da läßt sich der Schneider glaub ich verschmerzen und dann noch der Sonnenschein
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Danke schön!
Ganz wichtig an der Stelle ist es aber für mich zu betonen daß es mir absolut nicht um Übertrumpfen, Mithalten, Angeben oder so geht!
Ich habe einfach immer mehr Lust auf klassisches Angeln mit klassischem Tackle. Natürlich zeige ich Errungenschaften auch freudig am Stammtisch. Würde es manch klassische Blanks auch heutzutage als Multis, Picker, Swings, ästhetisch anzuschauen geben, würde ich auch modern kaufen. 
Auch Dir viel Erfolg u Freude heute!


----------



## Ti-it

Schönen Sonntag euch allen und denen, die es ans Wasser schaffen, viel Petri Heil!





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## yukonjack

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil zum Kamikaze-Chub, lieber Prof!
> 
> Bei Dir am Wasser sieht es super aus, lieber Slappy, ist wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis die Fische in Beißlaune kommen.
> *Die „haben ja noch was vor” im Frühling *und sollten sich mal ordentlich Fleisch auf die Gräten futtern,
> bevor das anstrengende Laich-Business beginnt ;-)


Da bringst du mich auf eine Idee...........


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig an der Stelle ist es aber für mich zu betonen daß es mir absolut nicht um Übertrumpfen, Mithalten, Angeben oder so geht!



Na so habe ich das doch nicht gemeint, wenn aber innerhalb so kurzer Zeit so viele schöne Ruten zu Vorschein kommen was 
so man da denn schreiben außer vielleicht  



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach immer mehr Lust auf klassisches Angeln mit klassischem Tackle. Natürlich zeige ich Errungenschaften auch freudig am Stammtisch. Würde es manch klassische Blanks auch heutzutage als Multis, Picker, Swings, ästhetisch anzuschauen geben, würde ich auch modern kaufen.
> Auch Dir viel Erfolg u Freude heute!



Dem stimme ich dir zu wobei mir auch das Design mancher neuer Ruten und Rollen ziehmlich daneben ist (meine Meinung)

Mal sehen was ich da raus zuppel Bilder kommen selbstverständlich.


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

Wir fischen jetzt seit ner guten Stunde vor historischer Kulisse- leider ohne Biss. Aber das Wetter ist klasse und die Stimmung ebenso!


----------



## skyduck

Heute mit Silstar Picker und wenig Gepäck, los geht es.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri allen am Wasser und allen Fängern von gestern. Schöne Berichte. 






Ich bin auch wieder am Wasser. Bisher gab es aber nur einen kleinen Plötz.


----------



## Tricast

Ich werde mich vom AB verabschieden. Diese ganzen wunderbaren Gewässer- und Fangbilder sind der reinste Seelenterror, und das muss ich mir nicht länger antun.   

Gruß Tricast


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Diese ganzen wunderbaren Gewässer- und Fangbilder sind der reinste Seelenterror,


Isso....


----------



## Dace

Ja, schöne Bilder von den Gewässern. Bin mal gespannt, was Astacus74 auf seiner Wiese gefangen hat!

Ich gucke jeden Tag gefühlt jede Stunde auf den Wasserstand des Flüsschens - ich glaube Mittwoch könnte es klappen.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, das sieht gut aus bei Euch am Wasser!!


Ich war nach der Arbeit doch einfach nur KO und habe das Angeln sein lassen. 
Vielleicht morgen oder die Tage.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo miteinander,
allen die draußen waren, ein Petri Heil.

Skyduck
wieviel Spitzen sind es bei deiner Silstar Picker? Bei mir sind es 4St. in unterschiedlichen Längen.

Ich suche einen Schwingspitzenendring, Tubendurchmesser 1,9mm-2mm. Wenn einer einen abzugeben hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Ti-it

Silstar hat da im Winkelpickerbereich echt richtig feine Rütchen gebaut. Meine hat allerdings einen äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftigen Griff, was das Design betrifft. Schaumstoff in Korkoptik.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Ti-it schrieb:


> Silstar hat da im Winkelpickerbereich echt richtig feine Rütchen gebaut. Meine hat allerdings einen äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftigen Griff, was das Design betrifft. Schaumstoff in Korkoptik.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Die billigste Picker in meinem (großen) Bestand ist so eine Silstar aus der „Holzklasse” mit Moosgummigriff + Schiebrollenhaltern.
Der Griff ist erstaunlich angenehm in der Hand und auch sonst mag ich diese Rute sehr. Schaumstoffgriffe anderer Hersteller sind teilweise aus minderwertigeren Material, so meine sehr subjektive Beurteilung. Dafür hat Silstar bei einigen teureren Ruten bei der Korkqualität gespart.


----------



## daci7

Hier am Niederrhein blieb es bei absoluter Ignoranz unserer Köder seitens der Fische. Schön war es trotzdem am Wasser! Die Drennan Medium Feeder hat sich richtig toll gemacht und war auf der ganz kurzen Bahn absolut unterfordert. Mit der 18er Schnur und kleinem 20g Speedkorb schießt die Kleine wie Gift. Da musste ich mich immer richtig zügeln beim Wurf um nicht zu sehr in den Clip zu ballern.
Das nächste Fenster wird wohl am Dienstag offen sein - leider dann ohne den tollen Sonnenschein der letzten Tage.
Diesmal soll es dann mein Hausgewässer machen - und die OCC Combo kommt natürlich mit 
Ich frage mich gerade ob ich eher einen flachen Teil oder einen tieferen anfischen sollte  ...
Beste Grüße
David

Ps: einziges Manko der Drennan ist die Aufbewahrung der Ersatzspitzen im Griff - wer hat sich denn diesen Quatsch einfallen lassen? Ich hab die verbliebene Spitze nach dem ersten Wurf  sofort entfernt.


----------



## geomas

Schade, David, daß Ihr fischlos geblieben seid. Vielleicht ist das aktuelle Wetter einfach zu schön.
Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke von der Medium Feeder nach den ersten besseren Fischen.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ohhh, das sieht gut aus bei Euch am Wasser!!
> 
> 
> Ich war nach der Arbeit doch einfach nur KO und habe das Angeln sein lassen.
> Vielleicht morgen oder die Tage.


Ha, ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht weg, warte darauf das es wärmer wird. Letzte Nacht hatten wir -6 Grad und unser Flüsschen kann ich eh erst im Mai beangeln, hab ich ja schon mal erwähnt. 


Tricast schrieb:


> Ich werde mich vom AB verabschieden.


Das lässt du mal schön bleiben. Auf so ein erfahrenen Ükel wie dich können wir nicht verzichten.


Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder am Wasser. Bisher gab es aber nur einen kleinen Plötz.


Petri zum Plötz. Du warst draußen und hast sicher alles gegeben. Ich dagegen war mit meiner Frau in der Sonne spazieren. War auch mal ganz schön.
Kommt gut in die neue Woche rein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

daci7 schrieb:


> Ps: einziges Manko der Drennan ist die Aufbewahrung der Ersatzspitzen im Griff


das ist der akustische Bißanzeiger der Rute.


----------



## geomas

Haha, ja, das Geklötter im Rutengriff ist schon irritierend.


----------



## Astacus74

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich werde mich vom AB verabschieden. Diese ganzen wunderbaren Gewässer- und Fangbilder sind der reinste Seelenterror, und das muss ich mir nicht länger antun.



Tu uns das nicht an, ich habe extra für dich geschneidert also nur Bilder ohne Fisch extra für dich

Nachdem heute morgen um halb 8 das Termometer -3° angezeigt hat habe ich mich entschlossen heute Nachmittag anzugreifen
also erstmal ganz gemütlich in den Tag gestartet, Dackelrunde und dann die Sachen gepackt nochmal im Ab geschaut und dann 
zu um 13 Uhr ans Wasser gesetzt (sind ja nur 2 Minuten Fussweg)

Die Silstar DiaFlex klar gemacht einfache Laufbleimontage 15gr und 14er Haken mit zwei Maden, die DAM Multipicker gleiche
Montage nur 30gr.
Die Silstar ca. 20m raus und die DAM ca. 40m raus.

Die dritte Rute Silstar Spiral Match mit 5gr Pose, eingekürztes Vorfach (20cm) eingestellt auf 45cm Tiefe in ca. 25m dicht treibend
bei den Bäumen auch hier 14 Haken mit zwei Maden.

Gefangen hab ich an den Grundruten Hauptsächlich dieses hier






und nun noch mal mein Plätzchen











Achja der Wind hat auch von gestern auf heute von Nordwest auf Südost gedreht... ich weiß irgendwas muß ja Schuld sein
aber gestern war noch Fischaktivität zu sehen heute nicht...
Vielleicht hätte ich doch zur Feeder greifen sollen aber hätte, wäre ist halt nicht.
Das Wetter war Traumhaft bis auf den kalten Wind aber der Schirm war ein guter Windschutz.


Gruß Frank

Ps. sollte im Sommer noch einmal so ein Hochwasser sein werd ich auf jeden Fall wieder los.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Kannst die Spitzen auch mit Papier einwickeln, dann klappert es nicht mehr so laut .


----------



## geomas

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Kannst die Spitzen auch mit Papier einwickeln, dann klappert es nicht mehr so laut .


Ich habe vor ner Weile ne gebrauchte Silstar Travese-X Picker gekauft - auch da werden die Spitzen im Griff verstaut.
Gegen das Klappern waren die Feedertips mit dem Papier einer Packung Camel ohne Filter umwickelt. 
Schade, ich hätte das knipsen sollen als Erinnerung. Solche „persönlichen Noten” mag ich ja.
Weiß nicht mehr, ob das noch ein „DM-Preis” auf der Packung war oder schon einer in €....


----------



## Dace

Schade das es nicht geklappt hat Astacus74 - ausser "Krautaale". Aber auf der Wiese soll es wohl so sein, da ist mit einer Grundrute nicht so optimal.

Tight lines


----------



## daci7

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> das ist der akustische Bißanzeiger der Rute.


Sozusagen die Elbas unter den Ruten? Nein danke 


geomas schrieb:


> Haha, ja, das Geklötter im Rutengriff ist schon irritierend.


Das ist mehr als irritierend. Ich fand es regelrecht abschreckend, wenn irgendwas IN der Rute klackert/rumort.
Das schreit regelrecht "Kaputt! Verschleiß! NERVNERVNERV!" Die Spitzen kommen da auf jeden Fall raus oder werden fest arretiert 


Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Kannst die Spitzen auch mit Papier einwickeln, dann klappert es nicht mehr so laut .


Na, ne Schachtel Camel krieg ich wohl noch leer dafür.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Wir fischen jetzt seit ner guten Stunde vor historischer Kulisse- leider ohne Biss. Aber das Wetter ist klasse und die Stimmung ebenso!



Schade das es nicht mit den Fischen geklappt hat, wie es aussieht scheint bei dir ja auch ein ordentliches Lüftchen geweht zu haben, bei mir war der echt frisch.



skyduck schrieb:


> Heute mit Silstar Picker und wenig Gepäck, los geht es.



und haste du was gefangen??? Schönes leichtes Gepäck  



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Petri allen am Wasser und allen Fängern von gestern. Schöne Berichte.



Petri Heil zu deinem Augenrot,bei dir sieht es schön Windgeschützt aus recht lauschiges Plätzchen



daci7 schrieb:


> Ps: einziges Manko der Drennan ist die Aufbewahrung der Ersatzspitzen im Griff - wer hat sich denn diesen Quatsch einfallen lassen? Ich hab die verbliebene Spitze nach dem ersten Wurf sofort entfernt.



Das hätte ich auch gemacht zum Transport kann man sie ja in die Rute stecken beim Angeln dann wieder raus


Gruß Frank


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,
leider ist es auch heute nix geworden mit den ersehnten ersten Fisch dieses Jahr. Ich habe immer noch keine Lebendköder besorgen können und habe mit Mais gefischt. als ganzes Korn, als Stückchen und auch ausgedrückt. Leider komplett ohne Erfolg. Es gab nicht mal einen Zuppler.

Nun ja, für nächste Woche sind Maden, Würmer und Pinkys geordert, dann wird es auch was werden. Ausserdem habe ich ab Freitag Zeit da meine Liebste mit beiden Hunden bis Sonntag fort ist, da werde ich es mal richtig ernsthaft angehen. Vermutlich wenn das Wetter passt werde ich es auch mindestens einen Tag an der Werse versuchen.

#leichtes Gepäck
Nun ja es war wirklich schön ohne großes Packen so loszuziehen und hat auch mindestens 20 Minuten gespart, den Trolley hochzuholen und zu beladen entfiel ja komplett. Aber da der wind doch sehr kalt war, konnte man direkt die Nachteile des kleinen Korum supralite Stuhls bemerken. Er schützt null gegen wind und Kälte. Da war der Preston letztes Mal doch deutlich überlegen und auch komfortabler für den alten Rücken. Meine Schlussfoögerung daraus? Wenn es kalt ist oder es nicht sein muss liber den Komfort mitnehmen. Wenn es das Ufer zulässt gibt es immer eine gute Transportmöglichkeit ohne groß schleppen zu müssen..


daci7 schrieb:


> Ps: einziges Manko der Drennan ist die Aufbewahrung der Ersatzspitzen im Griff - wer hat sich denn diesen Quatsch einfallen lassen? Ich hab die verbliebene Spitze nach dem ersten Wurf  sofort entfernt.


Ist bei meiner Silstar Picker identisch. Habe ich nie genutzt und immer ein entsprechendes Röhrchen mit.



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> allen die draußen waren, ein Petri Heil.
> 
> Skyduck
> wieviel Spitzen sind es bei deiner Silstar Picker? Bei mir sind es 4St. in unterschiedlichen Längen.
> 
> Ich suche einen Schwingspitzenendring, Tubendurchmesser 1,9mm-2mm. Wenn einer einen abzugeben hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Ja sind alle 4 Originalspitzen bei. Genau alle unterschiedlich lang, ist aber original so. Da haben sie es sich einfach gemacht damals, je härter je kürzer, als ob man oben einfach abgeschnitten hat. Zwei meiner Spitzen waren tatsächlich noch nie im Einsatz, da sind noch Ringe mit Lack zu...


----------



## geomas

Das Konzept mit den verschieden kurzen Feedertips gab es so bei anderen Herstellern auch. 
Die Original „Wand” von Shakespeare war dafür ein Beispiel, so ich nicht irre. Auch die Wand von Cadence wurde so geliefert.
Spricht ja auch nichts gegen diese Bauart.

Schade, daß der Fischkontakt bei Dir ausblieb, lieber skyduck . 
Ich glaube, es kann jetzt mit etwas Wetter-Glück schnell gehen mit dem „Aufwachen” der Fische.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Das Konzept mit den verschieden kurzen Feedertips gab es so bei anderen Herstellern auch.
> Die Original „Wand” von Shakespeare war dafür ein Beispiel, so ich nicht irre. Auch die Wand von Cadence wurde so geliefert.
> Spricht ja auch nichts gegen diese Bauart.


Das kann man auch selber machen!


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das kann man auch selber machen!


Ja mach ich auch immer mal wieder aber eher ungewollt .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

abgebrochene nicht wegschmeißen (mitbringen), ich entwickle mich im wahrsten Sinne in Richtung Feinspitzenmeister.
Blöde sind leider die vielen unterschiedlichen Einsteckmaße.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war ein knallhartes Abschlusstraining vor der morgen startenden OCC angesagt. Form shaping, mental fitness usw., die Grundlagen wurden natürlich in den zurückliegenden Monaten schon trainiert. 

Außerdem stand mir der Sinn mal wieder nach Angelweiher und Method Feeder. Das Wetter war traumhaft, jedenfalls am Anfang. Später frischte der Wind auf und es wurde trotz Sonne unangenehm kalt. 

Gefangen habe ich überhaupt nichts. Nur im Bach nebenan (da habe ich für 5 min die Pose treiben lassen) hing ein fingergroßer Fisch und fiel vom Haken, als ich zugreifen wollte. Ein Gründling, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe. 

Trotzdem war es schön, zum Schluss habe ich noch ein halbes Stündchen mit der Fischereiaufsicht geplaudert und ein paar Tipps zur geplanten Breitmauldöbelei bekommen.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Auch die Wand von Cadence wurde so geliefert.


Seit wann hast Du die, ist mir da etwas entgangen? Cadence habe ich neben Free Spirit auch schon länger im Kopf. Bei FS teilen sich im Web mittlerweile pro u contra. Wie findest Du allgemein die Cadence? Werden sie ihrem Ruf gerecht?


----------



## Ti-it

War heute mit der neuen North Western Quiver unterwegs.1 Biss versemmelt. 1 Weiteren konnte ich dann im richtigen Moment setzen. Köder war Tulip.









Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Petri Ti-it, schöner Bursche. Warst du wieder an deinem "Privatstrand"?

Schöne Fotos.

Ich habe noch einen North Western Quiver-Blank im Keller. Ich glaube, ich werde ihn mal fertig binden.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Seit wann hast Du die, ist mir da etwas entgangen? Cadence habe ich neben Free Spirit auch schon länger im Kopf. Bei FS teilen sich im Web mittlerweile pro u contra. Wie findest Du allgemein die Cadence? Werden sie ihrem Ruf gerecht?



Ich bitte um Pardon, die (offensichtlich nicht mehr im Programm befindliche) Cadence Wand wurde _glücklichen Käufern_ mit verschieden langen Feedertips geliefert. Ich gehöre leider nicht zu diesem Kreis... 
Ich hatte Cadence mal angeschrieben - die leichteste ihrere 10ft-Feederruten kommt auch mit sehr feinen Spitzen, aber jene der Wand sollen nochmals deutlich empfindlicher sein.


----------



## geomas

Ich war spät am Wasser, und das war eine gute Entscheidung. Es tat sich nämlich anfangs gar nichts.





Etwa 70-80 Minuten lang gab es nicht den vorsichtigsten Zupfer an Swing- oder Quivertip. Links die Legerlite 211 („nah abgelegt") und rechts heute eine DAM Exquisite Picker für die etwas weitere Stelle. Als Hakenköder diente ausschließlich Breadpunch von 11mm. An der Picker hatte ich einen kleinen 10gr-Korb montiert und fütterte Liquibread, die Swingtiprute fischte ich mit ner Bomb.

Etwa 17.15 gab es dann Gezupfe an der Swingtip, ein handlanger Plötz kam kurz an Land. Es dauerte eine Weile, bis sich der nächste Sandwichtoastfreund meldete. Sehr vorsichtiges Ziehen an der gelben Bibberspitze der DAM - habe überlegt, ob ich warten soll, bis sie rumgezogen wird, dann aber doch einen Anschlag gesetzt. Gute Entscheidung, nach etwas Hin und Her konnte ich den ersten Brassen des Jahres landen. Kurz vor offiziellem Sonnenuntergang übrigens.





Die DAM Picker ist ne prima Universalrute, das angegebene WG von 1-10gr ist viel zu niedrig angesetzt.
Werde demnächst mal etwas schwerere Körbe werfen, sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein.

Später, es war schon ziemlich düster, gab es im Nahbereich noch einen zweiten handlangen Plötz. Da meine Füße sehr kalt waren, habe ich zusammengepackt. Das Keschernetz und die Abhakmatte waren steif - der Frost kommt an klaren Tagen wie heute doch ziemlich schnell.


----------



## geomas

Das sieht gut aus bei Dir, lieber Mescalero ! 
Fließgewässer scheinen momentan ja doch zuverlässiger „zu liefern” als Stillgewässer. 
Natürlich gibt es immer Ausnahmen.

Ein herzliches Petri zum properen Döbel, lieber Ti-it ! Die Abendsonne habe ich hier am Fluß nebenan leider immer nur von hinten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Georg!

Tolle Kombo und ein hübscher Fisch - stilvoll angerichtet.


----------



## geomas

Danke, lieber Prof. 

Die Combo ist nach heutigen Maßstäben „so toll” nicht, aber es macht mir eben Spaß, mit älterem Gerät zu fischen.
Bin ziemlich happy, daß ich offenbar „den momentan passenden Schlüssel zum Fisch” gefunden habe: an klaren, sonnigen Tagen erst ne halbe Stunde vor der Abend-Dämmerung hin starten.


----------



## Dace

Petri geomas, tolles Foto mit der Brasse und deinem Equipment. 

Die Schwingspitze ist ja vorbildlich ausgerichtet -aber zwei unterschiedliche Bissanzeiger - da hätte ich aber so meine Probleme. 

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wohin ist denn eigentlich unser Minimax entschwunden?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wohin ist denn eigentlich unser Minimax entschwunden?


Hoffentlich hat er nicht von dem Frühstücksfleisch mit selbst angerührter Spezialvergütung genascht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Fühlte er sich nicht kürzlichg etwas "überangelt"?
Vielleich mal ne kleine Pause machen...


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Petri geomas, tolles Foto mit der Brasse und deinem Equipment.
> 
> Die Schwingspitze ist ja vorbildlich ausgerichtet -aber zwei unterschiedliche Bissanzeiger - da hätte ich aber so meine Probleme.
> 
> Tight lines


Danke, an dieser Stelle schwanken Pegel und auch die Strömungsrichtung fast minütlich. Wenn es drauf ankommt lege ich die Swingtip so ab, daß der vorderste/niedrigste Ring gerade das Wasser berührt. Sensibler gehts nicht. Setzt aber ruhiges Wasser und einen stabilen Pegel voraus.
Wenn es besser beißt fische ich nur eine Rute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat er nicht von dem Frühstücksfleisch mit selbst angerührter Spezialvergütung genascht.



Gut möglich.
Ne Pfanne voll von dem Zeug und dann eine Woche auf'm Klo.....


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank euch!
Richtig Dace "Privatstrand"
Zum Aufbau der North Western kann ich dich nur ermutigen. Machte sich hervorragend beim Döbel. 
geomas Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen. Richtiges Schlangenauge dieser Brassen. Toll! Und so eine Youngtimercombo hat schon was. 





Dace schrieb:


> aber zwei unterschiedliche Bissanzeiger - da hätte ich aber so meine Probleme.


Ich hab ja mittlerweile grundsätzlich so meine Probleme, wenn ich mit mehr als einer Rute am Wasser bin. Zumindest, wenn die Fische hungrig sind.

Aktuell stehen die Döbel bei uns an eher langsameren Swims mit vielen Wirbeln und Rückströmungen. 
Zuerst versuchte ich es mit Gouda. Hier machte sich bemerkbar, dass dieser im kalten Wasser relativ schnell hart wird und dadurch wahrscheinlich auch nicht genügend Duft entfaltet.


Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ein knallhartes Abschlusstraining vor der morgen startenden OCC angesagt. Form shaping, mental fitness usw., die Grundlagen wurden natürlich in den zurückliegenden Monaten schon trainiert.
> 
> Außerdem stand mir der Sinn mal wieder nach Angelweiher und Method Feeder. Das Wetter war traumhaft, jedenfalls am Anfang. Später frischte der Wind auf und es wurde trotz Sonne unangenehm kalt.
> 
> Gefangen habe ich überhaupt nichts. Nur im Bach nebenan (da habe ich für 5 min die Pose treiben lassen) hing ein fingergroßer Fisch und fiel vom Haken, als ich zugreifen wollte. Ein Gründling, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe.
> 
> Trotzdem war es schön, zum Schluss habe ich noch ein halbes Stündchen mit der Fischereiaufsicht geplaudert und ein paar Tipps zur geplanten Breitmauldöbelei bekommen.



Na beim nächsten Mal läuft es besser da hattest du ja ein Träumchen von Wetter 



Ti-it schrieb:


> War heute mit der neuen North Western Quiver unterwegs.1 Biss versemmelt. 1 Weiteren konnte ich dann im richtigen Moment setzen. Köder war Tulip.



Petri Heil, schöner Döbel ein schöner Vertreter seiner Art und dann erst er Sonnenuntergang 



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war spät am Wasser, und das war eine gute Entscheidung. Es tat sich nämlich anfangs gar nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etwa 70-80 Minuten lang gab es nicht den vorsichtigsten Zupfer an Swing- oder Quivertip. Links die Legerlite 211 („nah abgelegt") und rechts heute eine DAM Exquisite Picker für die etwas weitere Stelle. Als Hakenköder diente ausschließlich Breadpunch von 11mm. An der Picker hatte ich einen kleinen 10gr-Korb montiert und fütterte Liquibread, die Swingtiprute fischte ich mit ner Bomb.
> 
> Etwa 17.15 gab es dann Gezupfe an der Swingtip, ein handlanger Plötz kam kurz an Land. Es dauerte eine Weile, bis sich der nächste Sandwichtoastfreund meldete. Sehr vorsichtiges Ziehen an der gelben Bibberspitze der DAM - habe überlegt, ob ich warten soll, bis sie rumgezogen wird, dann aber doch einen Anschlag gesetzt. Gute Entscheidung, nach etwas Hin und Her konnte ich den ersten Brassen des Jahres landen. Kurz vor offiziellem Sonnenuntergang übrigens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die DAM Picker ist ne prima Universalrute, das angegebene WG von 1-10gr ist viel zu niedrig angesetzt.
> Werde demnächst mal etwas schwerere Körbe werfen, sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein.
> 
> Später, es war schon ziemlich düster, gab es im Nahbereich noch einen zweiten handlangen Plötz. Da meine Füße sehr kalt waren, habe ich zusammengepackt. Das Keschernetz und die Abhakmatte waren steif - der Frost kommt an klaren Tagen wie heute doch ziemlich schnell.



Petri Heil, geomas da hast du ja einen schönen Schleimer auf die Schuppen gelegt, Danke für den Bericht



Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

Meine Lieben,

das Futter ist angemacht die Maden (rot/weiß und zwar in allen erdenklichen Stadien inklusive Plasma-Made) gewaschen und in Futter mit Falafelgewürz eingepudert.
Morgen gibts Bilder von einem meiner Lieblingsspots. 
Das ist eine Stelle von meinem Hausgewässer an dem der Altarm zu einem weiten, flachen Pool aufgeht. Leider ist die Stelle nur im Winter und Frühjahr zu befischen, da die Seerosen das Gebiet komplett übernehmen werden. Es ist ein wenig gepokert, da die Sonne zwar ballert und diese Stelle schnell erwärmt, die Nächte aber noch so frostig sind, dass es auch wieder gut runterkühlt.
Ich denke ich werde erstmal das Thermometer an 2-3 Stellen reinwerfen ...
Ich möchte nicht zu viel versprechen, aber ich rechne mit nicht viel weniger als nem grandiosen Angeltag. Eventuell sogar mit Fischbeteiligung - wer weiß?
Begleiten werden mich die Medium Feeder und eine Pudlechucker Carp Feeder aus dem Hause Drennan in der Front row, siwie meine OCC Combo als Backup, wenn Fisch da ist bzw um möglichst viel Mana/Mojo ans Wasser zu karren.

Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero

Da fällt mir etwas ein....
Von wegen Drennan mache glücklich usw. Als ich angefangen habe, mit Method Feeder zu experimentieren, verwendete ich Browning Körbe, die gab es im Set und sie waren preiswert und funktioniert haben sie auch. 
Kürzlich musste ich feststellen, dass die Box mit dem Feedertackle weg ist, obwohl ich alles mehrfach durchsucht hab. Also neu kaufen und zwar diesmal Drennan, auch weil es die in sehr leicht gibt. 
Heute am Wasser habe ich mindestens 5 Minuten gebraucht, um die Schnur durch den Korb zu bekommen und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund, weil das Röhrchen mit einer Kante (innen) abschließt. Eine volle Fehlkonstruktion!
Man kann das beheben, indem man das Röhrchen von unten aufbohrt, wenn man am See zufällig den passenden Bohrer samt Akkuschrauber dabei hat.

Drennan macht glücklich. Aber es gibt Ausnahmen.


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich hab ja mittlerweile grundsätzlich so meine Probleme, wenn ich mit mehr als einer Rute am Wasser bin. Zumindest, wenn die Fische hungrig sind.


Das geht mir genauso, ich angel auf Döbel grundsätzlich mit einer Rute nur. Das kann aber sein, dass ich während des Tages die Rute wechsel.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Zuerst versuchte ich es mit Gouda. Hier machte sich bemerkbar, dass dieser im kalten Wasser relativ schnell hart wird und dadurch wahrscheinlich auch nicht genügend Duft entfaltet.



Das ist bei niedrigen Wasser-Temperaturen ein altes bekanntes Problem mit fetthaltigen Ködern, deshalb setze ich gerne Hähnchenleber ein. Die bleibt weich und wird in der  Strömung  langsam ausgespült und baut somit eine "Duftspur" auf.

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Wer mit Drennan Feeder oder anderen nicht zufrieden ist, den empfehle ich mal ein Blick auf diese Seite - falls noch nicht bekannt:

Feeder

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

^ der Mann hinter Nisa-Feeders, Nick Larkin, ist ein großartiger Angler und „Tackle-Tüftler”. 
Meines Wissens ist er regelmäßig bei Matches am Start und auch ziemlich erfolgreich.
Hier ist er in Aktion:






Und seine Variante des Paternoster-Rigs:






funktioniert in der Praxis richtig gut. (und war die Basis für mein eigenes „Phlegma-Rig”)


----------



## geomas

#swimfeeders

Die Probleme mit Drennans Methodkörben habe ich bislang nicht gehabt. Hmmm...
Kürzlich kamen mir kleine Browning Drahtkörbe ins Haus, die machen einen ganz guten Eindruck. 
Waren deutlich billiger als vergleichbare Mini-/Micro-Körbe von Drennan (da sind die Preise in letzter Zeit *kräftig* gestiegen).
Vorteil Browning: es gibt sie in superfein abgestuften Gewichten von 5/8/10/15gr. 
Vorteil Drennan: die Basis ist flacher, bei Strömung sollte der Drennan-Drahtkorb sicher liegen, der Browning-Korb gleichen Gewichts möglicherweise schon rollen.
Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Vergleichsbild.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> an dieser Stelle schwanken Pegel und auch die Strömungsrichtung fast minütlich.



Hast du da Tidenhub und/oder Schleusen? Das wären natürlich nicht alltägliche Bedingungen. Ich kenne sowas von der oberen Ems, da hatte ich auch damit zu tun. Ich habe da mehr mit der Pose geangelt, Grundangeln war da nicht so der Bringer, gute Stellen dazu musste man schon kennen.



geomas schrieb:


> der Mann hinter Nisa-Feeders, Nick Larkin, ist ein großartiger Angler und „Tackle-Tüftler”.



Ich liebe solche Angler, die mit solcher Intensität und Liebe zum Detail an die Sache herangehen, das sieht in seinen Videos. Die Feeder haben sich bewährt, ich hatte uns da mal eine "Kiste" bestellt. Drennan ist nicht unbedingt das "Allheilmittel".


Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Entwarnung Leute ... ich muss doch nicht ans Wasser. Jetzt, nach f*cking 14 Tagen, ist der Test meiner Frau positiv. Also gehen die nächsten 10 Tage Quarantäne für die Kleinen los ... sag denen das mal, wenn die schon in Karnevalsmontur in den Startlöchern stehen ... so ein Dreck.


----------



## Slappy

daci7 schrieb:


> Entwarnung Leute ... ich muss doch nicht ans Wasser. Jetzt, nach f*cking 14 Tagen, ist der Test meiner Frau positiv. Also gehen die nächsten 10 Tage Quarantäne für die Kleinen los ... sag denen das mal, wenn die schon in Karnevalsmontur in den Startlöchern stehen ... so ein Dreck.


Oh man, das tut mir leid. 
Gute Besserung an die Gattin 



geomas schrieb:


> Und seine Variante des Paternoster-Rigs:


Interessant, das werde ich so mal testen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Hast du da Tidenhub und/oder Schleusen? Das wären natürlich nicht alltägliche Bedingungen. Ich kenne sowas von der oberen Ems, da hatte ich auch damit zu tun. Ich habe da mehr mit der Pose geangelt, Grundangeln war da nicht so der Bringer, gute Stellen dazu musste man schon kennen.



....nicht zu vergessen Wasserkraftwerke die ebenfalls für Schwankungen verantwortlich sind.

Ich vergleiche solche Schwankungen, Strömung immer gerne mit meinen Altwasser wo man eigentlich glaubt es würde keinen Zug geben. Wind ist meistens dafür verantwortlich das sich hier die Pose in Bewegung setzt doch auch das ablaufende Wasser von Kraftwerken kann eine leichte Strömung in "stillen Gewässern" wie Altwasser verursachen. Aus diesem Grund angle ich hier immer mit der überlangen Posenmontage was dem ganzen sehr entgegensetzt und auch den Fischen weniger Widerstand bietet.


----------



## Thomas.

ich melde mich auch mal kurz wider, und erstmal ein Dickes Petri an allen der letzten Wochen und Danke für die Tollen Berichte.
ich war auch die letzten 3 Tage für je 2 Stunden(länger ging nicht, war mir zu kalt) zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten am Wasser.
Mein Döbelfluss hat sich allerdings durch das Wochenlange Hochwasser sehr stark verändert und ich muss von vorne anfangen, da wo ich vorher ohne Hänger fischen konnte habe ich jetzt eine Montage nach der anderen verloren, zusätzlich eine sehr starke Strömung.
ach, und kein Zupfer kein Nix, trotz einer menge an Köder (auch Erdbeermilch).
werde heute noch mal gegen Abend los vielleicht klappt es ja heute.   

so sieht (sah) es ja normalerweise dort aus.  



jetzt alles anders, aus einen kleinen Rinnsal(oben im Bild ganz links und nicht zu sehen da klein) wurde ein stark strömender Bach der jetzt ca. 10-15m nach rechts gewandert ist, und jetzt Direkt in einem Tiefenloch fliest, jetzt frage ich mich ob das Loch(da standen immer die ganz Großen) noch da ist oder zugeschüttet ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - da ist ja mal richtig Wasser drinn...
Das macht es nicht gerade einfacher.. .


----------



## Mescalero

So ähnlich hat es vor kurzem hier auch ausgesehen, hat sich aber glücklicherweise schnell wieder normalisiert. 
Viel Glück, das wird schon wieder!


----------



## Raven87

Moin zusammen,
puh musste erstmal seitenweise Ükel nachlesen. Petri an alle fleißigen Bienchen! Schade Astacus74, dass es auf der Wiese nicht geklappt hat. Die gleiche Frage hatte ich mir auch schon häufiger gestellt, habe mich aber nie überwinden können es mal an einer überfluteten Wiese zu probieren. Das schreit bei dir aber ganz klar nach einer zweiten Runde à la "die Rache der Flutwiese" oder "auf der Flutwiese ist der Teufel los". Würde gerne ein paar Flutwiesenbrassen sehen 

Ich war am Montag Sonntag zeitig zum Sonnenaufgang am Wasser und habe in der Mitte des Sees einige Stellen mit Gründelblasen ausgemacht -gedanklich habe ich mich für dieses Jahr schon entschneidert - und habe zwei der Stellen auch direkt angeworfen. An der dritten Rute habe ich Maden am feinen Posengerät angeboten. Leider habe ich mal wieder ordentlich abgeschneidert. Die Maden wurden trotz sämtlicher Variation nicht mal angefasst. Schön war es trotzdem:






Zum Abschluss musste noch ein Trösterchen her, das allseits bekannte "Eiterhörnchen":






 Freundschaften habe ich auch geschlossen, mit ein paar Maden war mir der kleine Kerl ganz verfallen und pfiff mir ein Liedchen:






Für den nächsten Ansitz muss ich mir zunächst einmal ein paar Spots raus suchen, die krautfrei sind. Das Gewässer ist eine Krauthölle und selbst zu dieser Jahreszeit sind noch extrem viele Rest vom letzten Jahr vorhanden. Ich hatte die beiden Grundruten somit wieder schön im Kraut versenkt...


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wohin ist denn eigentlich unser Minimax entschwunden?


Keine Angst ich bin wohlauf und werd bald wieder aktiv, ükelt schön  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Thomas. - ich drücke Dir feste die Daumen für den nächsten Ansitz! Ob ganz am Rand was geht?

Raven87 - schade, daß auch Du abgeschneidert hast. Wie ein paarmal geschrieben: ich denke, daß die Fischis recht bald Hunger bekommen.

daci7 - ach Mist, das tut mir echt leid für Dich und die Family...

Minimax - danke für die Wortmeldung. Gut zu wissen, daß Du wohlauf bist!


----------



## rustaweli

Schön von Dir zu hören Minimax , der Ükel wartet auf Dich! daci7 , tut mir sehr leid für Deine Kleinen, hoffe sie ertragen es halbwegs und alles Gute! Ganz dickes Petri geomas zum Brassen! Schreckmoment war jedoch die Info über die nicht mehr erhältliche Wand. Das kommt vom Zögern, naja. Danke all für Eure Berichte und Teilhabe am Stammtisch! 
Bin auch kurz draussen.





Aber ohne große Ambitionen. Einfach einen Wurm und Natur samt Gezwitscher genießen. Noch einmal durchatmen. Nehme für die nächsten Tage erst einmal Abschied von Euch ab morgen. Die politische Lage schafft uns, georgische Verwandte leben in Kiew, Freunde unweit vom Donbass. Niemand kommt mehr raus. Meine Teuerste und ich haben frei genommen. Morgen bringen wir die Kids zur Oma und fahren weiter zur ukrainischen Grenze. Schauen was wir tun können und werden auch irgendeine Familie von dort mitnehmen zu uns. Aber vielleicht ist mir ja noch ein Fang vergönnt, welchen ich gern mit Euch teilen werde. Bis dahin - Euer Rusty!


----------



## Dace

rustaweli 

Ich drücke dir Daumen für deinen heutigen Angeltag.

Leider, die politische Lage ist nicht gerade die beste. Alles Gute für deine "Reise" und komme gesund und munter wieder hier an!

Tight lines


----------



## daci7

rustaweli 
Ja, man trau sich garnicht mehr mit seinen eigenen kleinen Problemchen hausieren zu gehen, bei den großen Problemen dieser Zeit ... ich wünsche deinen Freunden und deiner Familie alles gute und euch maximalen Erfolg für die Tour! Ich zieh den Hut vor euch!


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Teuerste und ich haben frei genommen. Morgen bringen wir die Kids zur Oma und fahren weiter zur ukrainischen Grenze. Schauen was wir tun können und werden auch irgendeine Familie von dort mitnehmen zu uns.


Gute Fahrt, viel Erfolg und alles Liebe für euch....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Morgen bringen wir die Kids zur Oma und fahren weiter zur ukrainischen Grenze. Schauen was wir tun können und werden auch irgendeine Familie von dort mitnehmen zu uns.



Alles Gute dafür, rusty.


----------



## Racklinger

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schön von Dir zu hören Minimax , der Ükel wartet auf Dich! daci7 , tut mir sehr leid für Deine Kleinen, hoffe sie ertragen es halbwegs und alles Gute! Ganz dickes Petri geomas zum Brassen! Schreckmoment war jedoch die Info über die nicht mehr erhältliche Wand. Das kommt vom Zögern, naja. Danke all für Eure Berichte und Teilhabe am Stammtisch!
> Bin auch kurz draussen.
> Anhang anzeigen 400297
> 
> Aber ohne große Ambitionen. Einfach einen Wurm und Natur samt Gezwitscher genießen. Noch einmal durchatmen. Nehme für die nächsten Tage erst einmal Abschied von Euch ab morgen. Die politische Lage schafft uns, georgische Verwandte leben in Kiew, Freunde unweit vom Donbass. Niemand kommt mehr raus. Meine Teuerste und ich haben frei genommen. Morgen bringen wir die Kids zur Oma und fahren weiter zur ukrainischen Grenze. Schauen was wir tun können und werden auch irgendeine Familie von dort mitnehmen zu uns. Aber vielleicht ist mir ja noch ein Fang vergönnt, welchen ich gern mit Euch teilen werde. Bis dahin - Euer Rusty!


Ja, schlimme Zeiten sind das geworden, kommt heil und gesund wieder zurück.


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schön von Dir zu hören Minimax , der Ükel wartet auf Dich! daci7 , tut mir sehr leid für Deine Kleinen, hoffe sie ertragen es halbwegs und alles Gute! Ganz dickes Petri geomas zum Brassen! Schreckmoment war jedoch die Info über die nicht mehr erhältliche Wand. Das kommt vom Zögern, naja. Danke all für Eure Berichte und Teilhabe am Stammtisch!
> Bin auch kurz draussen.
> Anhang anzeigen 400297
> 
> Aber ohne große Ambitionen. Einfach einen Wurm und Natur samt Gezwitscher genießen. Noch einmal durchatmen. Nehme für die nächsten Tage erst einmal Abschied von Euch ab morgen. Die politische Lage schafft uns, georgische Verwandte leben in Kiew, Freunde unweit vom Donbass. Niemand kommt mehr raus. Meine Teuerste und ich haben frei genommen. Morgen bringen wir die Kids zur Oma und fahren weiter zur ukrainischen Grenze. Schauen was wir tun können und werden auch irgendeine Familie von dort mitnehmen zu uns. Aber vielleicht ist mir ja noch ein Fang vergönnt, welchen ich gern mit Euch teilen werde. Bis dahin - Euer Rusty!


Meine Hochachtung Rusty, ich ziehe den Hut vor euch!!!!
Passt auf euch auf und ein gutes Gelingen für euer Vorhaben!
Gott schütze dich, deine Frau, deine Verwandten und Familie...!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich kann mich Skott nur anschließen. Respekt, lieber rustaweli. Passt gut auf Euch auf!


----------



## Mescalero

rustaweli 
Alles Gute!!


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, lieber Rusty, und seid bitte vorsichtig.


----------



## Ti-it

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Hut ab rustaweli!! Passt auf euch auf.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin nach der Arbeit noch kurz am Wasser, die Beißphase begann noch später als gestern. 2 kleine Plötz gab es auf Breadpunch.
Und wieder kroch die Kälte von den Füßen hoch. Ich war zu geizig, um für 90 Minuten Angelei extra eine Packung Heizsohlen aufzureißen.
Stand jetzt habe ich morgen und übermorgen Zeit, mal sehen, vielleicht versuche ich es morgen bei Tageslicht auf die Alande.

Dace - „der Fluß nebenan” ist die Unterwarnow in meiner Nachbarschaft, offiziell Küstengewässer. Der Pegel hängt mehr mit dem Wind über der Ostsee zusammen als mit dem Zufluß aus dem Landesinneren. An einigen meiner ufernahen Angelstellen gibt es Gegenströmungen, kompliziert zu beschreiben.
Es kommt öfters mal vor, daß ein und dasselbe Stöckchen 3x an mir vorbeitreibt ;-)


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Der Pegel hängt mehr mit dem Wind über der Ostsee zusammen



Ok, das habe ich verstanden, da wird das Wasser quasi landeinwärts gedrückt und erzeugt Strömungen. Als Küstenbewohner muss man wohl mit vielen Umständen am Gewässer klarkommen.

Ich drück' dir mal für morgen und/oder übermorgen die Daumen, wenn du wieder ans Wasser kommst, dass die Aland in Beißlaune sind.

Tipp für kalten Füße: Gute Neopren-Stiefel mit dickerer Sohle sind auf Dauer die bessere Wahl ... 

Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

Schön ein Lebenszeichen von dir zu bekommen Minimax 

Petri an alle die draußen waren. 

Und das wichtigste, pass auf dich auf rustaweli


----------



## MS aus G

Rusty, auch von mir meine Hochachtung und kommt heil und gesund wieder!!!

Dann natürlich ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Nach einer gestrigen sehr schlechten Generalprobe an der leider immer noch zu hohen Weser, mit keinem Anzeichen von Füsch, sollte es heute zum Start der OCC an den Vereinsteich gehen!!!

Nach dem Anfüttern ging es los, aber erstmal tat sich 15min nix, dann gab es einen OCC-Biss und ein kleines Rotauge konnte zum Landgang überredet werden!!! So ist es fein!!! Kurze Zeit danach gab es auch an der "normalen" Rute ein Rotauge!





Dann tat sich erstmal nix mehr! Naja erstmal im Anglerboard schauen, was so los war? Beim lesen natürlich einen OCC-Biss bekommen, bzw sah ich nur noch die Pose wieder auftauchen...!!! Natürlich danach keine Aktion mehr!!! Na gut, das Rotauge schnell mal gemeldet, da gab es auf der OCC wieder einen Biss und ein kleiner Kauli hing am Haken, oh fein, damit hatte ich nicht wirklich gerechnet, eher gehofft!!! Schnell gemeldet und weiter ging es! Auf der OCC gab es dann noch 3 Bisse, die ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte. Einmal hing noch ein Fischchen dran ging aber bereits im Mittelwasser verloren!!! Aber auf der anderen Rute wurden die Fischis richtig aktiv! Neben noch 5 kleinen Rotaugen gab es





auch hier noch einen Kauli und auch die erste





Rotfeder des Jahres!!! Ein kleiner Brassen war auch noch dabei, leider ohne Foto, da es an der anderen Rute einen Biss gab!!!

Ein absolut perfekter Tag, da hatte ich im Leben nicht mit gerechnet!!! 

Der Eisvogel hatte glaub ich genauso einen Sahnetag!?! Ich habe ihn 3x tauchen sehen und 3x kam er mit etwas silbrigem in seinem Schnabel wieder heraus!!!

Ich wünsche allen genauso viel Glück, wie ich heute hatte!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rustaweli

Freunde, bin gerade so überglücklich! Wir haben es wieder geschafft Kontakt aufzubauen. 7 von unseren Verwandten u Bekannten haben es trotz allen Gefahren aus Kiew und Städten rausgeschafft und sind in Dörfern. Je nachdem brauchen sie 2-3 Tage bis zu den Grenzen, je nachdem woher u wohin. 
Hoffe die Verbindungen stehen bald wieder. 
Danke für all Eure lieben Zusprüche! 
Wir fassen gerade wieder Mut. Bitte betet weiterhin oder nehmt auf Eure Art teil. Auch für Jene welche es bisher nicht schafften. 
Umarme Euch!


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Also gehen die nächsten 10 Tage Quarantäne für die Kleinen los ... sag denen das mal, wenn die schon in Karnevalsmontur in den Startlöchern stehen ... so ein Dreck.



Na ich hoffe du ihr konntet die Kleinen beruhigen oder ablenken, ist ja manchmal garnicht so einfach.
Dieser C-Mist geht ganz schön auf die Nerven, ich drück euch die Daumen das ihr das gut übersteht.



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich melde mich auch mal kurz wider, und erstmal ein Dickes Petri an allen der letzten Wochen und Danke für die Tollen Berichte.
> ich war auch die letzten 3 Tage für je 2 Stunden(länger ging nicht, war mir zu kalt) zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten am Wasser.
> Mein Döbelfluss hat sich allerdings durch das Wochenlange Hochwasser sehr stark verändert und ich muss von vorne anfangen, da wo ich vorher ohne Hänger fischen konnte habe ich jetzt eine Montage nach der anderen verloren, zusätzlich eine sehr starke Strömung.
> ach, und kein Zupfer kein Nix, trotz einer menge an Köder (auch Erdbeermilch).
> werde heute noch mal gegen Abend los vielleicht klappt es ja heute.
> 
> so sieht (sah) es ja normalerweise dort aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jetzt alles anders, aus einen kleinen Rinnsal(oben im Bild ganz links und nicht zu sehen da klein) wurde ein stark strömender Bach der jetzt ca. 10-15m nach rechts gewandert ist, und jetzt Direkt in einem Tiefenloch fliest, jetzt frage ich mich ob das Loch(da standen immer die ganz Großen) noch da ist oder zugeschüttet ist.



Da hat sich aber einiges getan, da mußt du dich Wohl oder Übel wieder einfuchsen, das wird ein spannendes Angeln




Raven87 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> puh musste erstmal seitenweise Ükel nachlesen. Petri an alle fleißigen Bienchen! Schade @Astacus74, dass es auf der Wiese nicht geklappt hat. Die gleiche Frage hatte ich mir auch schon häufiger gestellt, habe mich aber nie überwinden können es mal an einer überfluteten Wiese zu probieren. Das schreit bei dir aber ganz klar nach einer zweiten Runde à la "die Rache der Flutwiese" oder "auf der Flutwiese ist der Teufel los". Würde gerne ein paar Flutwiesenbrassen sehen
> 
> Ich war am Montag Sonntag zeitig zum Sonnenaufgang am Wasser und habe in der Mitte des Sees einige Stellen mit Gründelblasen ausgemacht -gedanklich habe ich mich für dieses Jahr schon entschneidert - und habe zwei der Stellen auch direkt angeworfen. An der dritten Rute habe ich Maden am feinen Posengerät angeboten. Leider habe ich mal wieder ordentlich abgeschneidert. Die Maden wurden trotz sämtlicher Variation nicht mal angefasst. Schön war es trotzdem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Abschluss musste noch ein Trösterchen her, das allseits bekannte "Eiterhörnchen":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freundschaften habe ich auch geschlossen, mit ein paar Maden war mir der kleine Kerl ganz verfallen und pfiff mir ein Liedchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Für den nächsten Ansitz muss ich mir zunächst einmal ein paar Spots raus suchen, die krautfrei sind. Das Gewässer ist eine Krauthölle und selbst zu dieser Jahreszeit sind noch extrem viele Rest vom letzten Jahr vorhanden. Ich hatte die beiden Grundruten somit wieder schön im Kraut versenkt...



Ja eine zweite Runde wäre was aber das Wasser fällt jetzt langsam wieder mal sehen ob es was wird aber lieber beim nächsten Hochwasser und vorzugweise wenn es wärmer ist.
Schade das es nicht geklappt hat dafür hast du jetzt einen zwitschernden Freund mehr und ein schönes Leckerchen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Keine Angst ich bin wohlauf und werd bald wieder aktiv, ükelt schön










rustaweli schrieb:


> Schön von Dir zu hören @Minimax , der Ükel wartet auf Dich! @daci7 , tut mir sehr leid für Deine Kleinen, hoffe sie ertragen es halbwegs und alles Gute! Ganz dickes Petri @geomas zum Brassen! Schreckmoment war jedoch die Info über die nicht mehr erhältliche Wand. Das kommt vom Zögern, naja. Danke @all für Eure Berichte und Teilhabe am Stammtisch!
> Bin auch kurz draussen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber ohne große Ambitionen. Einfach einen Wurm und Natur samt Gezwitscher genießen. Noch einmal durchatmen. Nehme für die nächsten Tage erst einmal Abschied von Euch ab morgen. Die politische Lage schafft uns, georgische Verwandte leben in Kiew, Freunde unweit vom Donbass. Niemand kommt mehr raus. Meine Teuerste und ich haben frei genommen. Morgen bringen wir die Kids zur Oma und fahren weiter zur ukrainischen Grenze. Schauen was wir tun können und werden auch irgendeine Familie von dort mitnehmen zu uns. Aber vielleicht ist mir ja noch ein Fang vergönnt, welchen ich gern mit Euch teilen werde. Bis dahin - Euer Rusty!



Alles gute Euch kommt Heil wieder, ist echt besch... wollen wir hoffen das das bald vorrüber geht.



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin nach der Arbeit noch kurz am Wasser, die Beißphase begann noch später als gestern. 2 kleine Plötz gab es auf Breadpunch.
> Und wieder kroch die Kälte von den Füßen hoch. Ich war zu geizig, um für 90 Minuten Angelei extra eine Packung Heizsohlen aufzureißen.
> Stand jetzt habe ich morgen und übermorgen Zeit, mal sehen, vielleicht versuche ich es morgen bei Tageslicht auf die Alande.



Ja wenn die Kälte erstmal anfängt hochzukriechen macht es kein Spaß mehr



MS aus G schrieb:


> Rusty, auch von mir meine Hochachtung und kommt heil und gesund wieder!!!
> 
> Dann natürlich ein dickes Petri in die Runde!!!
> 
> Nach einer gestrigen sehr schlechten Generalprobe an der leider immer noch zu hohen Weser, mit keinem Anzeichen von Füsch, sollte es heute zum Start der OCC an den Vereinsteich gehen!!!
> 
> Nach dem Anfüttern ging es los, aber erstmal tat sich 15min nix, dann gab es einen OCC-Biss und ein kleines Rotauge konnte zum Landgang überredet werden!!! So ist es fein!!! Kurze Zeit danach gab es auch an der "normalen" Rute ein Rotauge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann tat sich erstmal nix mehr! Naja erstmal im Anglerboard schauen, was so los war? Beim lesen natürlich einen OCC-Biss bekommen, bzw sah ich nur noch die Pose wieder auftauchen...!!! Natürlich danach keine Aktion mehr!!! Na gut, das Rotauge schnell mal gemeldet, da gab es auf der OCC wieder einen Biss und ein kleiner Kauli hing am Haken, oh fein, damit hatte ich nicht wirklich gerechnet, eher gehofft!!! Schnell gemeldet und weiter ging es! Auf der OCC gab es dann noch 3 Bisse, die ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte. Einmal hing noch ein Fischchen dran ging aber bereits im Mittelwasser verloren!!! Aber auf der anderen Rute wurden die Fischis richtig aktiv! Neben noch 5 kleinen Rotaugen gab es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auch hier noch einen Kauli und auch die erste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfeder des Jahres!!! Ein kleiner Brassen war auch noch dabei, leider ohne Foto, da es an der anderen Rute einen Biss gab!!!
> 
> Ein absolut perfekter Tag, da hatte ich im Leben nicht mit gerechnet!!!
> 
> Der Eisvogel hatte glaub ich genauso einen Sahnetag!?! Ich habe ihn 3x tauchen sehen und 3x kam er mit etwas silbrigem in seinem Schnabel wieder heraus!!!
> 
> Ich wünsche allen genauso viel Glück, wie ich heute hatte!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Na da konntest du ja ein paar Flossenträger auf die Schuppen legen und dann auch noch eine bunte Runde, Petri Heil   



Gruß Frank


----------



## kuttenkarl

Rusty paßt auf euch auf und kommt wieder heile zurück.

Allen die draußen waren ein Petri Heil

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason

Lieber rustaweli , das ist sehr mutig von euch, meine Hochachtung. Kommt bitte gesund und munter wieder. 

MS aus G , dickes Petri nach GW an der Weser. Der Pegel sollte langsam sinken, in den nächsten Tagen ist kein Regen in Sicht. 

geomas , ebenfalls ein Petri in Richtung Norden. Viel Glück für die nächsten Tage wünsche ich dir. So, ran an die Posen, bis dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

So, weitere Vorbereitungen sind getroffen worden: die E-Spule der OCC-Rolle bekam nach etwas Nachdenken erstmal Daiwa Sensor brown 6lb von der Großspule verpaßt. Evtl. wechsele ich im Laufe der Saison doch zu einer etwas dünneren Mono, mal sehen, wie sich die robuste Sensor macht. Die fest eingespleißte Bibberspitze der alten Twin-Tip-Rute bekam ein Ausdauer-Glühwürmchen aus dem Hause Peter D. Damit sollten sich auch Einsätze in der sehr späten Dämmerung noch machen lassen. Nur Vertüddeln darf sich nix - einen Spitzenbruch kann oder mag oder will ich mir nicht leisten.

Und aus Neugier habe ich eine Montage mit Feedergum* nachgebaut. Bin mal gespannt, ob das alles so funktioniert wie erhofft.
Aber die Tüftelei macht (in meinen Augen) ja auch einen durchaus erheblichen Teil der Angelfreude aus.



*) hatte ich das schon mal verlinkt? Vermutlich versuche ich es anfangs mit direkt angeködertem Breadpunch,
die Methode Quickstop am Haar wäre Plan B. Funktioniert ja im Prinzip auch mit Breadpunch, nicht nur mit Mais.


----------



## Mescalero

Den gewünschten Effekt des Feedergums habe ich nicht richtig verstanden. Der Fisch soll sich selbst haken?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schön von Dir zu hören Minimax , der Ükel wartet auf Dich! daci7 , tut mir sehr leid für Deine Kleinen, hoffe sie ertragen es halbwegs und alles Gute! Ganz dickes Petri geomas zum Brassen! Schreckmoment war jedoch die Info über die nicht mehr erhältliche Wand. Das kommt vom Zögern, naja. Danke all für Eure Berichte und Teilhabe am Stammtisch!
> Bin auch kurz draussen.
> 
> Aber ohne große Ambitionen. Einfach einen Wurm und Natur samt Gezwitscher genießen. Noch einmal durchatmen. Nehme für die nächsten Tage erst einmal Abschied von Euch ab morgen. Die politische Lage schafft uns, georgische Verwandte leben in Kiew, Freunde unweit vom Donbass. Niemand kommt mehr raus. Meine Teuerste und ich haben frei genommen. Morgen bringen wir die Kids zur Oma und fahren weiter zur ukrainischen Grenze. Schauen was wir tun können und werden auch irgendeine Familie von dort mitnehmen zu uns. Aber vielleicht ist mir ja noch ein Fang vergönnt, welchen ich gern mit Euch teilen werde. Bis dahin - Euer Rusty!



Hochgeschätzter rustaweli passt bloss auf euch auf und kommt wider *gesund* und* wohlbehalten *zurück, nehm dir solange Zeit wie du brauchst der Ükel wird immer mit Aufmunternden Worten für dich da sein.


----------



## Racklinger

Mescalero schrieb:


> Den gewünschten Effekt des Feedergums habe ich nicht richtig verstanden. Der Fisch soll sich selbst haken?


Feedergum wird als Puffer genutzt, damit man dünnere Vorfächer und kleinere Hacken verwenden kann, vor allem wenn Karpfen zu erwarten sind. 
An die Idee den Gum zu zwirbeln hab ich noch nicht gedacht, sehr interessante Variante.


----------



## Fr33

Racklinger schrieb:


> Feedergum wird als Puffer genutzt, damit man dünnere Vorfächer und kleinere Hacken verwenden kann, vor allem wenn Karpfen zu erwarten sind.
> An die Idee den Gum zu zwirbeln hab ich noch nicht gedacht, sehr interessante Variante.



Moin,

m.M. weniger bei großen Fischen - sondern eher wenn schwere Körbe ( 120gr und viel mehr) verwendet werden und man keine 40er Vorfächer fischen möchte  Gerade am Rhein auf Barben läuft der Körb meist auf einem rund 25-30cm Stück Feederrum in entsprechender Stärke (nicht zu dünn!). Beisst jetzt ne Barbe (was durchauch sehr rabiat sein kann), kann es passieren, dass der Körb hängt oder auf den ersten Metern am Boden schleift und sich kurz fest hängt. Da ist das Gum als Schock-Absorber teils ein Must Have, damit das Vorfach nicht durch knallt.


----------



## Racklinger

Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> m.M. weniger bei großen Fischen - sondern eher wenn schwere Körbe ( 120gr und viel mehr) verwendet werden und man keine 40er Vorfächer fischen möchte  Gerade am Rhein auf Barben läuft der Körb meist auf einem rund 25-30cm Stück Feederrum in entsprechender Stärke (nicht zu dünn!). Beisst jetzt ne Barbe (was durchauch sehr rabiat sein kann), kann es passieren, dass der Körb hängt oder auf den ersten Metern am Boden schleift und sich kurz fest hängt. Da ist das Gum als Schock-Absorber teils ein Must Have, damit das Vorfach nicht durch knallt.


Stimme ich dir zu, das Video bezog sich aber auf eine Stillwasser-Montage. Heutzutage ist in den meisten Gewässern Karpfen vorhanden und muss als Beifang gerechnet werden, auch wenn man "nur" auf Brassen oder Rotaugen geht. Wenn man dann dementsprechend fein fischt und ein Karpfen einsteigt, hat man mit Feedergum einfach bessere Chancen den rauszuholen. 
Selbst schon erlebt, auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn auf einem 16er Haken ist mir ein 74cm Spiegler eingestiegen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich den ohne zwischengeschaltetes Feeder-Gum gelandet hätte. Dass war mein Schlüsselerlebnis, wenn ich mit der leichten Feederrute unterwegs bin, wird sicherhaltshalber eines mit eingebunden.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Vermutlich versuche ich es anfangs mit direkt angeködertem Breadpunch,
> die Methode Quickstop am Haar wäre Plan B. Funktioniert ja im Prinzip auch mit Breadpunch, nicht nur mit Mais.


für mich war das Haar immer die Genialste Erfindung und wurde durch das Quickstop(Speer für die Kugeln) am Haar abgelöst, leider ist die Auswahl an fertig gebundenen Montagen doch sehr beschränkt(für mich zu kurze Vorfächer) und auch nicht gerade Günstig, jetzt habe ich mir mal die Dinger zum selber binden besorgt und ein bin voll zufrieden damit, selbst 0,40 Fluorcarbon klappt damit und somit auch Vorfächer von mehr als 38cm
Breadpunch klappt auch wunderbar, nur sollte es stark gepresst werden damit es länger hält, ich nutze dazu am liebsten Spritzen und min 4 lagen.


----------



## geomas

Praktisch: am Haar mit Quickstop lassen sich bunte Ködermixe anbieten. Zum Beispiel auch Pellets mit einem halben Pop-Up. Oder Wurm-Kebab mit Mais.
Ich möchte heute mit einem haarlosen Vorfach und nicht zu kleinem, aber leichten Haken starten. Mal sehen, wie es läuft.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Den gewünschten Effekt des Feedergums habe ich nicht richtig verstanden. Der Fisch soll sich selbst haken?



Ging mir ähnlich, ich habe ihn nicht hunnertpro verstanden. Ich interpretiere das so: dank Feedergum kann er sehr feine (0,12er/2lb) Vorfächer fischen, für den Selbsthakeffekt sehe ich das Feedergum nicht als „verantwortlich” an. Aber kleiner und „blanker” Haken plus nicht zu leichtes Blei sorgt meiner Meinung nach für das Selbsthaken.


----------



## geomas

Erster Wurf an der Dir, Mescalero , gut bekannten Stelle und gleich ein dicker Aland. Auf Breadpunch am dünnen 12 Gama Fine Feeder.


----------



## Racklinger

geomas schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich, ich habe ihn nicht hunnertpro verstanden. Ich interpretiere das so: dank Feedergum kann er sehr feine (0,12er/2lb) Vorfächer fischen, für den Selbsthakeffekt sehe ich das Feedergum nicht als „verantwortlich” an. Aber kleiner und „blanker” Haken plus nicht zu leichtes Blei sorgt meiner Meinung nach für das Selbsthaken.


Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie ihr auf den Selbsthakeffekt kommt, ich meine dass ist doch eine Freilaufmontage


----------



## geomas

Eben gab Aland Nr. 2. Etwa 50cm.


----------



## geomas

Nummer drei wieder Ü50.
Alle an der OCC-Kombination mit dünnem Vorfach und auf Breadpunch.
Ich mach mal Pause.


----------



## DUSpinner

Beim Feederbarbenangeln am Rhein nutze ich als Puffer anstatt Feedergum ein 1,4 mm Gummi, welches auch an Kopfruten verwendet wird. Das ca 15 cm Gummi wird an beiden Enden mit einer stramm festgezogenen einfachen Schlaufe versehen. An einem Ende wird vorher ein Microwirbel in der Schlaufe eingefädelt und dann die Schlaufe zugemacht. Dort wird das Vorfach eingehangen. Das andere Ende wird mit der Schlaufe der Feedermontage verbunden . 
Mit dieser Montage habe ich in starker Strömung gute Barben gefangen.


----------



## geomas

Also das war ein schöner Vormittag. Erstmals seit ner ganzen Weile (= gefühlt seit einer halben Ewigkeit) gar kein Wind,
der diesen Namen verdienen würde. Teilweise sogar absolut windstill. Und Sonne und blauer Himmel.
Pegel etwa 40cm über normal, so hab ichs gerne.

Die Plötz mögen das anscheinend ja noch nicht so. also hab ich wild drauflosgeangelt.
Mal sehen, ob und wenn ja wer denn beißt.





Meine vom Großmeister Alan S. kopierte Montage, nur leicht modifiziert.
Feedergum 6lb, Feederlink von 6cm und ein kleiner Drahtkorb von Cresta mit 15gr (leichter wollte ich nicht).





Handyfoto mit Finger druff - ich lerne es wohl nie, mit diesen Dingern zu knipsen.
Gamakatsu Fine Feeder Größe 12 (sehr dünndrahtig) und 0,13er Supplex FC.
Vorfachlänge etwa 40cm, schnell am Wasser zusammengeknüppert...
Das Vorfach habe ich nach dem „Rattenschwanz-Prinzip” hinter dem Feedergum-Gnubbel-Knoten eingeschlauft.





LB habe ich fix am Wasser gemacht - dieses Dings habe ich für 1€ ersteigert.





Sehr grob, so sollte das. Ich wollte treibende Flöckchen, keinen „Grundfutterteppich”.

Naja, es ging nicht superschnell, aber nach 8 Minuten oder so gab die Feedertip Zeichen.





Tatsächlich wieder ein Aland der Ü50-Klasse.
Das „Rig” mit dem dünnen Vorfach und zierlichen Haken hat prima funktioniert.
Der Kescherkopf war zu klein, naja.

Hatte dann etwas Gezupfe ohne Fischkontakt, dann wieder Widerstand am anderen Ende der Strippe. Diesmal etwas kleiner, aber immer noch ein guter Fisch. Tja, Nummer drei war wieder etwa so groß wie der erste.  Es gab keine typischen Selbsthak-Bisse mit rumschnellender Rutenspitze.
Aber insgesamt hat das alles doch ganz gut geklappt.

Als nächstes probiere ich dann mal Breadpunch oder Mais am Haar mit Quickstiop und kleinerem Haken.
Und die Alande möchte ich das nächste Mal mit der Posenmontage fangen.


----------



## Fr33

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie ihr auf den Selbsthakeffekt kommt, ich meine dass ist doch eine Freilaufmontage



Nicht umbedingt.... kleine Haken und ein etwas schwerer Korb oder gar die Rutenspitze reichen oft aus, dass der Fisch sich selbst hakt, Der Korb ist im Wasser ja nicht selten ne Art "Umlenkrolle". Heisst Freilaufmontage muss nicht zwingend sein, dass der Fisch beim Biss quasi in die Rutenspitze rennt. 

Gerade beim Method Feedern haken sich die Fische ja selbst.... Flat Korb sitzt meistens fest.. aber gibt auch Method Körbe mit Gummizug ... da Haken sich die Fische in dem Sie in die nicht zu weiche Rutenspitze laufen,


----------



## Racklinger

Fr33 schrieb:


> Nicht umbedingt.... kleine Haken und ein etwas schwerer Korb oder gar die Rutenspitze reichen oft aus, dass der Fisch sich selbst hakt, Der Korb ist im Wasser ja nicht selten ne Art "Umlenkrolle". Heisst Freilaufmontage muss nicht zwingend sein, dass der Fisch beim Biss quasi in die Rutenspitze rennt.
> 
> Gerade beim Method Feedern haken sich die Fische ja selbst.... Flat Korb sitzt meistens fest.. aber gibt auch Method Körbe mit Gummizug ... da Haken sich die Fische in dem Sie in die nicht zu weiche Rutenspitze laufen,


Im Fluss ja, gebe ich dir Recht bei den verwendeten Spitzen und Körben. Aber im Stillwasser bei Spitzen mit 0,5 bis 1,0 Oz und 20 gr. Körben ist der Effekt nicht so groß denke ich, außer da nimmt man ein fixes Paternoster-Rig oder kurze Schlaufenmontage.
Und die Method-körbe mit Gummizug sind ja auch fest montiert.


----------



## Mescalero

Mein lieber Scholli, da haste aber abgeräumt geomas ! Ein ganz herzliches Petri zu den Brummern.

Bei mir gab es den ersten Döbel des Jahres. Im Bach mit der OCC-Rute. Vorher war ich an einem unserer Angelteiche aber ich habe das Gefühl, dort ist es einfach noch zu kalt. Stellenweise war auch noch Eis drauf und es waren überhaupt keine Fische zu sehen und gebissen hat natürlich auch nichts.


----------



## geomas

Nr. 4 gab es eben tatsächlich an der Wagglerrute. Wieder so ein Klopper. An einer anderen Stelle hier in der Nachbarschaft. Wieder auf Breadpunch. An der mit Mais bestückten Grundrute tut sich bislang nüscht.


----------



## Tokka

Ich bin auch am Wasser. Die erste ca. 40er Brasse umgehend gefangen und seitdem nix mehr. Ich habe der wohl zufällig direkt aufs Dach geworfen…


----------



## geomas

Irre, #5.


----------



## Mescalero

Als ich die Gastkarte bei den Schweriner Seenfischern geholt habe, meinte der Kollege: "Petri Heil und lass' was drin." 
Das war auf so Typen gemünzt, die ganze Gewässer leer angeln.


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Mit der Verbindung lässt sich das Vorfach wieder schlecht lösen wenn man es wechseln möchte. Sicher kann man versuchen die Schlaufe zusammen zu schieben, aber ob das so gut klappt?
"Das Vorfach habe ich nach dem „Rattenschwanz-Prinzip” hinter dem Feedergum-Gnubbel-Knoten eingeschlauft."

Die Stipper verwenden dafür eine doppelte Schlaufe wenn eine Schnur so verbunden werden soll. Eine etwas größere Schlaufe binden und dann in die große Schlaufe eine kleine Schlaufe binden. Es sieht dann folgendermaßen aus: Kleine Schlaufe - größere Schlaufe - dann das Vorfach. Wenn jetzt wie gehabt die größere Schlaufe für die Verbindung genommen wird, dann kann durch Zug an der kleinen Schlaufe die Verbindung wieder gelöst werden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tokka

Meldung:
Full Run auf der OCC! Ich fische sie heute als passive Rute mit kleinem Maulbeerdumbel und Futterkorb. Leider nicht hängengeblieben. Ende.


----------



## Dace

Da ging ja heute ganz schön rund hier. 


Petri zu deiner Aland - Serie geomas, da hast du ja ein paar prächtige Burschen gefangen! Das scheint wirklich ein gutes Alandgewässer zu sein.

Ich war heute auch los. An der Stelle, an der ich letztes Mal einen Verlust hatte, passierte es diesmal wieder. Nach starkem Drill hatte ich wieder einen Aussteiger. Der Haken mit ca. 5 cm Schnur war weg, wie abgeschnitten, keine rauhe Oberfläche oder Quetschung zu erkennen.

An der zweiten Stelle hatte ich dann endlich mehr Glück, ich konnte einen  prächtigen Döbel sicher landen.







Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fische Leute!
Besonders geomas 's Alandrudel ist absolut beeindruckend.
Ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Tokka - worauf hast Du den Brassen gefangen?

Ein herzliches Petri auch Dir, Dace - bist Du noch mit Hähnchenleber aktiv oder mit einem anderen Köder?

Danke, Tricast - genau das Problem mit dem nicht mehr lösbaren Vorfach kenne ich auch beim Rattenschwanz. Deine Stippermethode mit „zwei Schlaufen” nutze ich tatsächlich an den Stippen (oben, zum Befestigen der Montage an der Rutenspitze). Beim Grundangeln in „wilden Gewässern” mit Zweigen und so im Waser hätte ich Sorge, daß sich die kleine Schlaufe verfangen könnte.


----------



## geomas

Tja, heute Nachmittag war es auch schön am Wasser:





Konnte das herrliche Wetter so richtig genießen, nur zum Abend hin wurde es dann kalt.

An der Grundrute tat sich nichts, dafür konnte ich zwei weitere Aland-Klopper mit der Posenrute fangen.
Hatte mir eine alte Daiwa gegriffen, am Wasser dann eine einfache Wagglermontage zusammengebastelt, Ballen aus Liquibread eingeworfen und aufs Beste gehofft. Das hat auch geklappt - zwei Bisse, zwei Fische. Hatte eher kleine „Punches” an einem 14er Kamasan B560 angeboten - keine Ahnung, ob eine große Flocke besser oder schlechter gefangen hätte.





Die Strömung im von mir beangelten ufernahen Bereich ging wieder hin und her.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> bist Du noch mit Hähnchenleber aktiv oder mit einem anderen Köder?



Heute hatte ich nur Frühstücksfleisch im Einsatz. Die Wassertemperatur hat sich bei 7 Grad stabilisiert, da geht es gerade noch. Mehr zu schaffen macht das Hochwasser, das Wasser läuft einfach zu langsam ab, der Druck ist noch sehr hoch.

Tight lines


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Aland, Brassen, Döbel … da ist ja richtig was gegangen. An den Fangmeldungen merkt man doch, dass heute Neumond ist. Ja, ich weiß, der Beisszeiten-These folgen nicht alle. 
Mal ne ganz andere Frage in die Runde: Ich bin ja gerade damit beschäftigt, den Garten unseres neuen Domizils anzulegen (Bäume und Büsche beseitigen, Hochbeete bauen, einen kleinen Kartoffelacker realisieren). Natürlich will ich auch so eine Art Wurmfarm in den Garten integrieren. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit? Einfach bei Superwurm ordern ist mir preislich etwas heftig, entsprechende Komposter gibt es ab 99, Euro. Designer-Komposter, die selbst im Wohnzimmer ein gutes Bild abgeben würden, kosten das Doppelte und noch mehr. Da sollte es doch eigentlich deutlich günstigere DIY-Lösungen geben. Kann mir jemand von Euch Anregungen geben?


----------



## Slappy

Petri gehen raus an geomas zu den prächtigen Alanden, an Tokka zur Brasse und Dace zum Döbel. 

Ich hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen.


----------



## Slappy

Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## geomas

#wurmfarm

Hier ist ein Video von Bill Allen, der zog seine Würmer selbst:






Das sah mir ganz logisch aus vom Aufbau her.


----------



## Racklinger

Solange du bei einer Session nicht 1liter Würmer verbrauchst, tut es der ganz normale Komposter. Da gibt es ein paar Ratgeber im Netz wie man den am besten anlegt. Die Würmer kommen dann von ganz alleine Und zum zwischenlagern/sammeln eignet sich eine Styropor Box


----------



## Mescalero

Wuemmehunter 
Ich habe seit vielen Jahren einen dieser Plastikkomposter im Garten. Wenn die einmal richtig "laufen" sind sie auch voller Würmer. Und das Ding wird nie voll, obwohl sämtliche Küchenabfälle reinkommen und im Sommer auch Zeug aus dem Garten.
Im Winter gibt es halt kein Fischfutter, jedenfalls nicht an der Oberfläche. Wenn man ein bisschen buddelt schon.


----------



## Tokka

Ich habe noch bis in die Dunkelheit durchgehalten. Es gab noch 3 weitere vorsichtige Zupfer, aber das war es auch. Gefischt habe ich heute 2 Grundruten mit Dumbells, Brot, Mais und auch Made. Meine Zielfische waren heute Brasse, Augenrot oder Karpfen.


geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, Tokka - worauf hast Du den Brassen gefangen?



Abramis Brama konnte zwei Maden nicht widerstehen.

Petri allen anderen Ükels, die es heute auch ans Wasser schafften.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil an geomas (irre du Alandhunter) Tokka, Mescalero und Dace

Für mich fand sich heute auch ein Zeitfenster von 2h. Wie letztens war ich mit der North Western Quiver Tip unterwegs. Und heute mal mit Polbrille. Hatte ich eigtl noch nie so in Gebrauch. Bringt mir aber meines Erachtens erheblichen Mehrwert. Nicht, weil ich die Fische erkennen konnte. Allerdings aber sehr viel deutlicher die Strömungsverläufe, Kanten, Rückströmungen. Es ging die ersten 1 1/2h tatsächlich sehr wenig. Dann aber als die Sonneneinstrahlung allmählich weniger intensiv war, lief es. So ab ca. 17:30 Uhr. Identisch zu deinen Feststellungen der letzten Tage geomas
Köder war Tulip. Seitenarm Montage mit 2 AAA Shots.


















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Topp Döbelfang Ti-it, wirklich schöne Fische 

Da hast du einen tolles "privat Gewässer"! 

Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Topp Döbelfang Ti-it, wirklich schöne Fische
> 
> Da hast du einen tolles "privat Gewässer"!
> 
> Tight lines


Danke Dace Ich muss jetzt dafür sorgen, dass der Rasen im Garten nicht mehr gemäht wird. Der verrät mich immer 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Sehr grob, so sollte das. Ich wollte treibende Flöckchen, keinen „Grundfutterteppich”.
> 
> Naja, es ging nicht superschnell, aber nach 8 Minuten oder so gab die Feedertip Zeichen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich wieder ein Aland der Ü50-Klasse.
> Das „Rig” mit dem dünnen Vorfach und zierlichen Haken hat prima funktioniert.
> Der Kescherkopf war zu klein, naja.



Da ist dein Plan ja aufgegangen und du hast da eine schöne Alandstrecke auf die Schuppen gelegt und das mit einen richtig
schicken Anfang, denk dran wegen einen zu großen Kescher ist noch kein Fisch verloren gegangen



geomas schrieb:


> An der Grundrute tat sich nichts, dafür konnte ich zwei weitere Aland-Klopper mit der Posenrute fangen.
> Hatte mir eine alte Daiwa gegriffen, am Wasser dann eine einfache Wagglermontage zusammengebastelt, Ballen aus Liquibread eingeworfen und aufs Beste gehofft. Das hat auch geklappt - zwei Bisse, zwei Fische. Hatte eher kleine „Punches” an einem 14er Kamasan B560 angeboten - keine Ahnung, ob eine große Flocke besser oder schlechter gefangen hätte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Strömung im von mir beangelten ufernahen Bereich ging wieder hin und her.



Na den erkennt man ja wieder bei der Schnutte da sag ich nur Petri Heil zu deinen Alandtag



Tokka schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Wasser. Die erste ca. 40er Brasse umgehend gefangen und seitdem nix mehr. Ich habe der wohl zufällig direkt aufs Dach geworfen…



Petri Heil zu deiner Brasse



Tokka schrieb:


> Meldung:
> Full Run auf der OCC! Ich fische sie heute als passive Rute mit kleinem Maulbeerdumbel und Futterkorb. Leider nicht hängengeblieben. Ende.



 Schade, das Schlimmste man weiß nie was es war.



Tokka schrieb:


> Ich habe noch bis in die Dunkelheit durchgehalten. Es gab noch 3 weitere vorsichtige Zupfer, aber das war es auch. Gefischt habe ich heute an 2 Grundruten mit Dumbells, Brot, Mais und auch Made. Meine Zielfische waren heute Brasse, Augenrot oder Karpfen.



Im Sommer wird es besser laufen.



Dace schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch los. An der Stelle, an der ich letztes Mal einen Verlust hatte, passierte es diesmal wieder. Nach starkem Drill hatte ich wieder einen Aussteiger. Der Haken mit ca. 5 cm Schnur war weg, wie abgeschnitten, keine rauhe Oberfläche oder Quetschung zu erkennen.
> 
> An der zweiten Stelle hatte ich dann endlich mehr Glück, ich konnte einen prächtigen Döbel sicher landen.



Auch dazu ein Petri Heil, schöner Fisch



Ti-it schrieb:


> Für mich fand sich heute auch ein Zeitfenster von 2h. Wie letztens war ich mit der North Western Quiver Tip unterwegs. Und heute mal mit Polbrille. Hatte ich eigtl noch nie so in Gebrauch. Bringt mir aber meines Erachtens erheblichen Mehrwert. Nicht, weil ich die Fische erkennen konnte. Allerdings aber sehr viel deutlicher die Strömungsverläufe, Kanten, Rückströmungen. Es ging die ersten 1 1/2h tatsächlich sehr wenig. Dann aber als die Sonneneinstrahlung allmählich weniger intensiv war, lief es. So ab ca. 17:30 Uhr. Identisch zu deinen Feststellungen der letzten Tage @geomas
> Köder war Tulip. Seitenarm Montage mit 2 AAA Shots.



Sehr idyllisch und dann noch die Dickköpfe abgegriffen Petri Heil, der zweit sieht etwas mitgenommen aus wer weiß was er 
schon so alles erlebt hat.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt dafür sorgen, dass der Rasen im Garten nicht mehr gemäht wird. Der verrät mich immer



Das ist wichtig, muß ja keiner wissen wo man angelt



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Mescalero - ist mir irgendwie durchgerutscht - ein herzliches Petri zu Deinem erstippten Döbel! 
Kannst Du bitte irgendwann mal die OCC-Rute und damit gefischten Montagen vorstellen? Worauf biß der Dickkopf?

Petri heil zur prächtigen Dämmerungs-Döbelstrecke, lieber Ti-it ! 
Meinst Du mit „Seitenarm-Montage” einen kurzen laufenden Bleiseitenarm („Link-Ledger”?).
Ich bin bei der Döbelei mit einem festen Bleiseitenarm meist erfolgreicher gewesen. 
Ist natürlich so ne Sache, ob man aus Prinzip lieber „freilaufend” fischt.


----------



## geomas

#motivation

Ich hab morgen Zeit, aber noch nichtmal ansatzweise einen Plan. Vermutlich könnte ich da weitermachen, wo ich heute aufgehört habe, aber das würde sich irgendwie „falsch” anfühlen. Lust hätte ich auf richtig feines Fischen, aber da die Plötz offenbar erst in einem schmalen Zeitfenster zur Dämmerung hin beißen - vielleicht nicht so ne gute Idee.
Vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein. Ich könnte aufs Land zu den Döbeln fahren, aber irgendwie hält es mich hier in Rostock und der näheren Umgebung.
Mal draufrumdenken.


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es den ersten Döbel des Jahres. Im Bach mit der OCC-Rute. Vorher war ich an einem unserer Angelteiche aber ich habe das Gefühl, dort ist es einfach noch zu kalt. Stellenweise war auch noch Eis drauf und es waren überhaupt keine Fische zu sehen und gebissen hat natürlich auch nichts.


 
Asche auf mein Haupt hab ich dich doch glatt überlesen... noch ein dickes Petri Heil 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Heute ist das Paket geliefert worden, ihr wißt schon die beiden Cormoran Ruten mit den Shimano Rollen
Das Paket war eingedellt aber der Inhalt in Ordnung


















Einzeln hätte ich sie nicht gekauft, ein Pärchen sollte es schon sein ich werde sie zum Schleienangeln einsetzen

Da die Details schlecht zu sehen sind hier die Daten

Cormoran Friedfisch Team
Black Star Pro Carp
12 Fuß 2 1/4  lbs

Baitrunner 4000 ST  FB
Shimano Freilaufrolle

der einzige Nachteil und auch Vorteil sie sind 2 geteilt aber das wußte ich ja, das sind meine ersten Freilaufrollen mal sehen
wie sie mir im Einsatz gefallen.
Nu die guten Stücke einmal schön putzen dann kann es losgehen


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch nochmals an dieser Stelle, Frank! 
Zum Schleienangeln nach Methode „Karpfen light” sollten die doch super geeignet sein (mit Reserven für Krautfelder...).


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Heute ist das Paket geliefert worden, ihr wißt schon die beiden Cormoran Ruten mit den Shimano Rollen
> Das Paket war eingedellt aber der Inhalt in Ordnung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400473
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400474
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400476
> 
> 
> Einzeln hätte ich sie nicht gekauft, ein Pärchen sollte es schon sein ich werde sie zum Schleienangeln einsetzen
> 
> Da die Details schlecht zu sehen sind hier die Daten
> 
> Cormoran Friedfisch Team
> Black Star Pro Carp
> 12 Fuß 2 1/4  lbs
> 
> Baitrunner 4000 ST  FB
> Shimano Freilaufrolle
> 
> der einzige Nachteil und auch Vorteil sie sind 2 geteilt aber das wußte ich ja, das sind meine ersten Freilaufrollen mal sehen
> wie sie mir im Einsatz gefallen.
> Nu die guten Stücke einmal schön putzen dann kann es losgehen
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


bin Neidisch, trotzdem Glückwunsch sind Tolle Ruten kein vergleich mit den Heutigen und zum Schleien fischen müssten sie Top sein
ich habe seit fast 30 Jahren die günstigeren PN Pro als Paar und die Black Star als Match würde sie gegen nix Neues Tauschen.
wenn du mal die Gelegenheit hast die Ruten zu wiegen würde mich das Gewicht interessieren (müssten sehr leicht sein, ich Tipp so 260-280gr))
die Rollen sind zwar die günstigsten Freiläufer von Shimano aber sehr gut (auf den Ruten müssten eigentlich Aero GT 6010 mit Doppelkurbel drauf)
Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit, sollte das nicht der fall sein was ich bezweifle ich melde mich schon mal an zur Übernahme.

so könnte es aussehen


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero , auch an dich ein Fettes Petri zum Döbel!
Wow Ti-it , der Anschnitt scheint ja gut zu laufen, Petri! 

Astacus74 , schöne Ruten sind dir da ins Haus geflogen


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil zur prächtigen Dämmerungs-Döbelstrecke, lieber @Ti-it !
> Meinst Du mit „Seitenarm-Montage” einen kurzen laufenden Bleiseitenarm („Link-Ledger”?).
> Ich bin bei der Döbelei mit einem festen Bleiseitenarm meist erfolgreicher gewesen.
> Ist natürlich so ne Sache, ob man aus Prinzip lieber „freilaufend” fischt.


Petri Dank! Genau, richtig. Kurzer laufender Bleiseitenarm. Einen festen Seitenarm habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht versucht. Danke für die Inspiration. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Mescalero
> Kannst Du bitte irgendwann mal die OCC-Rute und damit gefischten Montagen vorstellen? Worauf biß der Dickkopf?


Gebissen hat er auf einen Polaris Wurm am #8 Haken. Beides von Aliexpress, verkauft werden die Haken als Size 6.
Den Widerhaken habe ich angedrückt und zwei No.10 Schrotbleie auf das Vorfach gezwickt, da der Wurm sonst kaum absinkt. 

Die Rute habe ich eigentlich nur gekauft, weil der Youtuber TenkaraAddict sie vorgestellt und so davon geschwärmt hat. Die ist auch von Aliexpress, 9ft lang und wirklich top. Nicht so ein unsensibler Stock wie andere... Mit einer richtig guten japanischen Rute kann sie allerdings nicht mithalten, kostet dafür aber auch viel weniger, so 70 €. Aventik heißt der Hersteller. 

Ich verwende eine 3.5 "Level line" das entspricht etwa 0,32mm Fluorocarbon in Rutenlänge und ein armlanges  Vorfach aus 0,12 Mono.
Wenn die Rute als Stippe missbraucht wird, binde ich einfach eine klassische Posenmontage dran.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich melde mich schon mal an zur Übernahme.


Damit biste dann direkt hinter Skott und mir die Nummer drei....


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen Zeit, aber noch nichtmal ansatzweise einen Plan. Vermutlich könnte ich da weitermachen, wo ich heute aufgehört habe, aber das würde sich irgendwie „falsch” anfühlen. Lust hätte ich auf richtig feines Fischen,



"Man muss das Eisen schmieden, solange es heiss ist". 

Ich würde in jedem Fall mit einer Posenrute weiter auf die wundervollen Alande angeln. Mashed bread, schönen Stick oder Avon wenn das Wasser etwas wirbelt, 'ne dicke Flocke dran und ab geht's! 

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Oder den Karauschen, Güstern und Brassen im Tümpel nachstellen. 

Wobei, die Teichbewohner scheinen wohl noch im Wintermodus zu sein. Im Bach ist jetzt schon etwas mehr los. Ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wobei, die Teichbewohner scheinen wohl noch im Wintermodus zu sein. Im Bach ist jetzt schon etwas mehr los. Ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck.



Das ist ganz sicher so.
Hier war gestern früh wieder Eis auf den kleinen Gewässern.
Die Wassertemperaturen sind leider wieder abgestürzt im Gegensatz zu den letzten zwei Wochen.
Es ist immer noch Winter obwohl man schon auf Frühling eingestellt ist.


----------



## Fr33

War letztes WE bei uns am Weiher Feedern und die Swing Tip auspacken...... komplette Null-Runde.... 

Denke die kalten Nächte haben das Wasser wohl nochmal angekühlt und das hat den Fischen auf den Magen geschlagen. Denke daher so Mitte März wird es  besserwas Weissfisch und Co angeht .....


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Dank! Genau, richtig. Kurzer laufender Bleiseitenarm.



Das ist auch meine favorisierte Bleianordnung, die "Fred Taylor Bebleiung". Ich habe sie erste Mal in seinem Buch "Angeln mit Pfiff" gesehen.

Man kann leicht und schnell das Gewicht erhöhen oder bestimmen, was ich brauche. Und eine Montage mit einem Posengummi erlaubt dir sogar ohne große Umstände den Wechsel zur Posenmontage hin. Angeln eben in Trottingmanier.

Ansonsten verwende ich beim Döbelangeln so wenig wie möglich Bleigewichte, gerade soviel, das es an meiner ausgesuchten Stelle liegen bleibt. Das führt auch schon mal dazu, das ich überhaupt kein Blei verwende.

Tight lines


----------



## Kanten

War am Wochenende auch mal wieder draußen (am Stichkanal vom Mittellandkanal). Total tote Hose, nicht der kleinste Zupfer. Nicht mal das gezielte Angeln auf Grundeln hat irgendeine Reaktion gezeigt.

Sah bei de anderen Anglern mit denen ich geredet habe auch so aus. Die Wassertemperaturen sind aber auch noch sehr kalt. Für die Flüsse kann man sich das übrigens oftmals bei den Landesbehörden ansehen. In Niedersachsen z.B. hier: https://www.gewaessergueteonline.nlwkn.niedersachsen.de/Karte


----------



## kuttenkarl

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Einzeln hätte ich sie nicht gekauft, ein Pärchen sollte es schon sein ich werde sie zum Schleienangeln einsetzen


Hallo Astacus,
Gieselwerder wäre der perfekte Ort, um bei Nichtgefallen mir die Ruten samt Rollen zu übergeben. 




Gruß Gerd


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Ansonsten verwende ich beim Döbelangeln so wenig wie möglich Bleigewichte, gerade soviel, das es an meiner ausgesuchten Stelle liegen bleibt. Das führt auch schon mal dazu, das ich überhaupt kein Blei verwende.


Wie war das von Taylor?! Anstatt Blei lieber nochmal einen weiteren Wurm an den Haken und wenn das noch nicht reicht, dann nochmal einen.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

4 Alande bislang, ich versuche jetzt andere Köder. Aktuell dieses Fjuka-Zeugs in gelb.
Das Wetter wird immer besser.


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Wie war das von Taylor?! Anstatt Blei lieber nochmal einen weiteren Wurm an den Haken und wenn das noch nicht reicht, dann nochmal einen.



Ein anderes Taylor Zitat: "Grundsätzlich verwende ich so wenig Blei wie möglich, und wenn ich ganz ohne Blei auskomme, bin ich am zufriedensten."

Manchmal ist "bleifrei" nicht die schlechteste Wahl!

Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

Die Abendsonne ist so schön!!​


----------



## geomas

Runde zwo: vielleicht beißt doch noch ein Plötz.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe eine Nullrunde hin- und einige Kilometer zurückgelegt. Zwei Bäche, die in letzter Zeit Fische bereithielten, waren heute nicht kooperativ. 
Dafür war das Wetter ein Traum, auch wenn es später doch ein paar frische Böen gab.

geomas 
Ein fettes Petri! Inzwischen hast du bestimmt jeden MV-Aland einmal gefangen.

Edit: Bild vergessen


----------



## kuttenkarl

Heute bei meinem Gerätehändler vorbei geschaut. Tara, ich durfte mal wieder Geld ausgeben.












7 Schwingspitzenringe  

Ein Ükel suchte vor kurzem die Inlinerspitzen von Lutz Hüßle. Der Ükel kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Da die gesucht werden, habe ich sie erstmal eingesackt (kriegt man bestimmt so schnell nicht wieder).

Allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## kuttenkarl

Fotos, wie immer mies.


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ein Ükel suchte vor kurzem die Inlinerspitzen von Lutz Hüßle. Der Ükel kann sich gerne bei mir melden.



Super.
PN kommt.


----------



## geomas

In der ersten Runde gab es sogar 6 Alande, im Durchschnitt wohl etwas kleiner als die gestrigen. 






Ich war etwas weiter flußaufwärts (nur 100m oder so) an einer Stelle, die bald voll sein wird mit Seerosen.
Mit etwas Glück findet man sogar einen „Liegestuhl” mit Warnowblick. 





Hatte doch wieder Grundruten gegriffen, diesmal ein gemischtes Paar Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker. Eine in 2,90 (die OCC-Rute aus dem letzten Jahr) und eine in 2,60m. Die weiche kürzere Rute mit 5gr-DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm, die andere Rute mit der Alan-S-Gummimontage. Da heute mit 4lb Feedergum und 2lb-Supplex-FC als Vorfach. Ach ja - konventionelle Anköderung, auf die Haar-Geschichten habe ich heute verzichtet.

An der kurzen Rute gab es schnell den ersten Fisch - ohne jede Vorfütterung.





Locker über 40cm mag er gehabt haben, schon ein „Gegner” für die feine Picker. Der Haken (14er Gama Fine Feeder) machte keine Probleme, obwohl er sehr fein ist. Ich war aber auch sehr vorsichtig im Drill und habe nichts forciert.

An der etwas kräftigeren Schwester-Rute gab es dann weitere Alande, zunächst auf Brot, dann 2 auf Mais. Auf Fjuka Gelb (mehrere zusammengeknetet zu einem etwa erbsengroßen Stück) gab es Bisse, auch einen guten Fisch, der aber vor der Landung ausstieg, aber Breadpunch lief doch am besten.
Und so gab es noch weitere Alande, einen an der 290er Picker, den letzten an der kürzeren Silstar.

Zur Dämmerung war ich noch mal los, mit einer weiteren Silstar-Matchpicker und leichtem Gepäck. Es war, als ob gegen 17.30 Uhr die Fische „angeschaltet” worden wären. Vorher gar nichts, dann fast Biß auf Biß. Und viel zu viele Fehlbisse, aber 4 Plötz von sehr überschaubarer Größe konnte ich landen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schon wieder fette Alande.....großartig.

Petri Heil, Georg.


----------



## geomas

Petri Dank, Prof! 
Ich hätte vermutlich noch deutlich mehr fangen können, wenn ich es drauf angelegt hätte.
Mal sehen, wie die Zeitfenster in den kommenden Tagen aussehen, vielleicht versuche ich noch mal was mit Pose.
Die Bisse waren übrigens teilweise durchaus vorsichtig.


----------



## Mescalero

Also mich macht das sprachlos geomas !
Du hast den Dreh echt raus. Sag ich eben nochmal Petri!


----------



## geomas

Danke, Mescalero - und danke auch für die Vorstellung der OCC-Rute. 
Die Färbung Deines Baches sieht seltsam aus, so nach „Milch im Bach”??


----------



## Mescalero

Stimmt, jetzt fällt es mir auch auf. Das liegt aber eher an der Samsung Farbverbiegung, in natura sieht es ganz normal aus und wandelt sich bald in Richtung braun.
Ein bisschen milchig ist es aber wirklich, vielleicht wegen der vielen gelösten Mineralien (extrem kalkhaltiger Boden hier).


----------



## kuttenkarl

Geomas, ich bin sprachlos. Fettes Petri.


----------



## Slappy

Mensch geomas , du lieferst echt mega ab im Moment 

Schade Mescalero das es nicht geklappt hat. 

Ich musste heute einfach raus und abschalten. Die letzten Tage waren recht arbeitsintensiv und anstrengend. Die Nacht war richtig kalt. Heute Morgen zeigte das Thermometer - 8° an. Der Tag war wohl sehr sonnig aber blieb sehr kühl. Entsprechend war ein großer Teil des Terassenteiches mit Eis bedeckt. Doch es war mir egal, denn meine bevorzugte Stelle war frei. 
Um kurz vor 5 war ich am Wasser.
Ca 40 Minuten lang passierte nichts! Dann gab es einen groberen Zupfer an der Schwinge. Der Fisch blieb aber nicht hängen. Gegen 18 Uhr dann sehr vorsichtiges zupfen an der 0,5oz Spitze. So fein das man es beinahe übersehen könnte. Also Konzentration. Es dauerte gefühlt ewig.... Doch dann ging die Spitze endlich rum, und zwar richtig! 
Nach einem kurzen aber schönem Drill kann dieser tolle Fisch zum Vorschein. 




Hat sehr lange gedauert bis ich endlich mal wieder einen Spiegler gefangen habe. 
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden und vor allem ein wenig erholt


----------



## Fr33

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## geomas

Danke, die Alande haben in meinem kleinen Angler- Herzen ja einen ganz besonderen Platz: mein allererster "großer Fisch" war ein Aland, direkt am Ufer der Elde gefangen auf Wurm. Ist jetzt schon etliche Jahrzehnte her. Auch mein erster (illegal) auf Kunstköder gefangener Fisch war ein Aland. Zum Glück haben mich damals die Vopos nicht hochgenommen...


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Locker über 40cm mag er gehabt haben,


Petri geomas zu deinen herausragenden Aland Fängen. Wirklich stark die Strecke. Hast du die Länge nur geschätzt oder gemessen? Der Aland sieht proper aus!



geomas schrieb:


> Und viel zu viele Fehlbisse



Ich würde es mit der Pose versuchen, ich glaube, dass die Bissverwertung bessere Ergebnisse bringen würde. Oder was spricht dagegen?


Slappy

Petri zu deinem anständigen Karpfen!

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy
Dir ebenfalls ein Petri Heil und allen anderen die draußen waren.
Ich bin auf Angelentzug wegen Zeitmangel aber eure Fotos und Berichte lassen mich durchhalten.


----------



## skyduck

Petri geomas und Petri Slappy



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Heute bei meinem Gerätehändler vorbei geschaut. Tara, ich durfte mal wieder Geld ausgeben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400508
> Anhang anzeigen 400509
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400511
> 
> 7 Schwingspitzenringe
> 
> Ein Ükel suchte vor kurzem die Inlinerspitzen von Lutz Hüßle. Der Ükel kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Da die gesucht werden, habe ich sie erstmal eingesackt (kriegt man bestimmt so schnell nicht wieder).
> 
> Allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Krass das du die gefunden hast und sogar OVP als Neuware. Die wurden irgendwann um 2005/06 glaube ich verkauft und gibt es bestimmt seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr zu kaufen. Irre das es sowas noch im Laden gibt.


geomas schrieb:


> In der ersten Runde gab es sogar 6 Alande, im Durchschnitt wohl etwas kleiner als die gestrigen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich war etwas weiter flußaufwärts (nur 100m oder so) an einer Stelle, die bald voll sein wird mit Seerosen.
> Mit etwas Glück findet man sogar einen „Liegestuhl” mit Warnowblick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte doch wieder Grundruten gegriffen, diesmal ein gemischtes Paar Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker. Eine in 2,90 (die OCC-Rute aus dem letzten Jahr) und eine in 2,60m. Die weiche kürzere Rute mit 5gr-DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm, die andere Rute mit der Alan-S-Gummimontage. Da heute mit 4lb Feedergum und 2lb-Supplex-FC als Vorfach. Ach ja - konventionelle Anköderung, auf die Haar-Geschichten habe ich heute verzichtet.
> 
> An der kurzen Rute gab es schnell den ersten Fisch - ohne jede Vorfütterung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locker über 40cm mag er gehabt haben, schon ein „Gegner” für die feine Picker. Der Haken (14er Gama Fine Feeder) machte keine Probleme, obwohl er sehr fein ist. Ich war aber auch sehr vorsichtig im Drill und habe nichts forciert.
> 
> An der etwas kräftigeren Schwester-Rute gab es dann weitere Alande, zunächst auf Brot, dann 2 auf Mais. Auf Fjuka Gelb (mehrere zusammengeknetet zu einem etwa erbsengroßen Stück) gab es Bisse, auch einen guten Fisch, der aber vor der Landung ausstieg, aber Breadpunch lief doch am besten.
> Und so gab es noch weitere Alande, einen an der 290er Picker, den letzten an der kürzeren Silstar.
> 
> Zur Dämmerung war ich noch mal los, mit einer weiteren Silstar-Matchpicker und leichtem Gepäck. Es war, als ob gegen 17.30 Uhr die Fische „angeschaltet” worden wären. Vorher gar nichts, dann fast Biß auf Biß. Und viel zu viele Fehlbisse, aber 4 Plötz von sehr überschaubarer Größe konnte ich landen.





Fantastische Fänge geomas, du fährst gerade zur Höchtsform auf. Tolle Ruten die Silstar. Hattest du nicht gesagt du hättest eine Picker mit Moosgummi und Schieberollen? Kannst du beizeiten da mal ein Bild von zeigen. Ich glaube genauso eine habe ich in der Jugend gefischt und suche schon sehr lange so ein Modell aus reiner Nostalgie. Die hatten auch diese komplett roten Spitzen...






Slappy schrieb:


> Mensch geomas , du lieferst echt mega ab im Moment
> 
> Schade Mescalero das es nicht geklappt hat.
> 
> Ich musste heute einfach raus und abschalten. Die letzten Tage waren recht arbeitsintensiv und anstrengend. Die Nacht war richtig kalt. Heute Morgen zeigte das Thermometer - 8° an. Der Tag war wohl sehr sonnig aber blieb sehr kühl. Entsprechend war ein großer Teil des Terassenteiches mit Eis bedeckt. Doch es war mir egal, denn meine bevorzugte Stelle war frei.
> Um kurz vor 5 war ich am Wasser.
> Ca 40 Minuten lang passierte nichts! Dann gab es einen groberen Zupfer an der Schwinge. Der Fisch blieb aber nicht hängen. Gegen 18 Uhr dann sehr vorsichtiges zupfen an der 0,5oz Spitze. So fein das man es beinahe übersehen könnte. Also Konzentration. Es dauerte gefühlt ewig.... Doch dann ging die Spitze endlich rum, und zwar richtig!
> Nach einem kurzen aber schönem Drill kann dieser tolle Fisch zum Vorschein.
> Anhang anzeigen 400519
> 
> Hat sehr lange gedauert bis ich endlich mal wieder einen Spiegler gefangen habe.
> Ich bin mehr als zufrieden und vor allem ein wenig erholt




Tolle Färbung der Bursche. Jetzt ist die richtige Zeit für diese Größe, da fängt man gerade diese Klasse öfter. Letztes Jahr habe ich bis Ende Feb. sechs solche Burschen gefangen, an der Ruhr wo man sie sonst recht selten fängt. Diese Jahr würde ich mich schon über ne kleine Plötz freuen.


----------



## skyduck

​Gerade eben
So Leute, morgen soll es jetzt endlich was werden. Die Liebste ist über das WE an der See mit den Fellnasen und ich habe mir ab morgen frei geschaufelt.
Morgen geht es auf jeden Fall zur Werse. E-Bike ist aufgepumpt, Thermoanzug gepackt und der Krempel ist auch soweit verstaut.

Gute halbe Stunde werde ich hinfahren aber dort muß es einfach klappen... Als Köder habe ich Pellets, Breadpunch, Maden, Pinkies und Mistwürmer, das kann doch nur was werden...

Jetzt werde ich noch etwas Sandwichbrot in den Mixer hauen mit und ohne Curry, dann bin ich startklar. Wenn alles gut klappt werde ich es Samstab wiederholen, ansonsten wäre noch ein weiterer Versuch am Aasee mit Lebendköder drin.
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Mescalero

Slappy 
Ein herzliches Petri an den Terrassenteich! Manchmal ist ein Karpfen genau das, was man in dem Moment braucht. 

Ob ich es morgen hinbekomme, steht noch in den Sternen. Das Wetter soll jedenfalls halten. Wenn, dann werde ich posieren und Toastbrot lochen und häckseln. 

Übrigens: wenn es zu lange eingefroren ist, wird es trocken (echt!) und der Punch hält nicht gut am Haken. Geshreddert lassen sich keine Klumpen formen, es zerfällt einfach.


----------



## Finke20

Mensch meine Herrn, ihr liefert hier ja schon wieder mächtig ab , dickes Petri an alle.


----------



## skyduck

So das Brot ist liquidiert  Curry, Natur und Rösthanf.


----------



## Mikesch

Petri an alle Fänger.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Slappy
> ...
> Übrigens: wenn es zu lange eingefroren ist, wird es trocken (echt!) und der Punch hält nicht gut am Haken. Geshreddert lassen sich keine Klumpen formen, es zerfällt einfach.


gefriergetrocknet


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Zum Schleienangeln nach Methode „Karpfen light” sollten die doch super geeignet sein (mit Reserven für Krautfelder...).



Die werden am Altarm des Flußes oder des Hauptstroms zum Einsatz kommen und Teichrosen und Seerosen plus anderes 
Kraut gibt es da reichlich...
Da wir ja hier an besagten Gewässern mit drei Ruten fischen dürfen kommen die zwei auf Grund und dann eine andere mit
Pose zum Suchen und probieren



Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn du mal die Gelegenheit hast die Ruten zu wiegen würde mich das Gewicht interessieren (müssten sehr leicht sein, ich Tipp so 260-280gr))
> die Rollen sind zwar die günstigsten Freiläufer von Shimano aber sehr gut (auf den Ruten müssten eigentlich Aero GT 6010 mit Doppelkurbel drauf)
> Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit, sollte das nicht der fall sein was ich bezweifle ich melde mich schon mal an zur Übernahme.



ich hab sie mal eben gewogen exakt 280gr, wie schon geschrieben 3,6m ist ne super Länge nur das Transportmaß von 1,85m
ist nicht zu unterschätzen



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Damit biste dann direkt hinter @Skott und mir die Nummer drei....



Ich weiß ja nicht irgendwie wollen alle meine Ruten...



Mescalero schrieb:


> Wobei, die Teichbewohner scheinen wohl noch im Wintermodus zu sein. Im Bach ist jetzt schon etwas mehr los. Ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck.



Das sehen meine Kleinen ähnlich, die sind seit letzter Woche nicht vom Platz weggeschwommen








kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo Astacus,
> Gieselwerder wäre der perfekte Ort, um bei Nichtgefallen mir die Ruten samt Rollen zu übergeben.



und noch einer eieiei kaum zu glauben, da muß wohl doch was dran sein an den Stöckchen


Ich fiebere schon den besseren Wetter und dem ersten Ansitz mit den Ruten entgegen, Bilder vom Einsatz werden folgen


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein dickes Petri zu dem wunderschönen Teich-Spiegler, lieber Slappy ! 
Wunderbar, daß Du Erholung in der Sonne und „Spannung” kombinieren konntest.


----------



## Mescalero

Astacus74 

Überwintern die indoor? Du kannst also fishin inna da house wenn draußen Wetter ist, nicht schlecht Herr Specht.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum seltenen Fang im Angelladen, lieber kuttenkarl ! Diese Inlineschwingspitzen sind ja schon legendär. Und super, daß Du die Endringe sichern konnest.

Viel Erfolg morgen an der Werse, lieber skyduck ! Das LB in allen Geschmacksrichtungen sieht ja schon mal vielversprechend aus.

Auch Dir, Mescalero ne gute Zeit am Wasser. Irgendwann in diesem Jahre werde ich sicher mal nur mit kurzgeteilter Stippe losziehen und Dir „als Juwelendieb” nacheifern.


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> Astacus74
> 
> Überwintern die indoor? Du kannst also fishin inna da house wenn draußen Wetter ist, nicht schlecht Herr Specht.


gibt es ja tatsächlich...









						Künstlicher Bach lädt zum Fischen ein
					

Auch wenn die letzten Tage angenehme Temperaturen mit sich gebracht haben – der Sommer ist irgendwann wieder vorbei. Für alle Angler, denen das ewige Ausharren in der Kälte zu viel abverlangt, gibt es jetzt eine Alternative: Indoor-Angeln. Eine Halle in Holland macht es möglich - einmalig in Europa.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Petri geomas zu deinen herausragenden Aland Fängen. Wirklich stark die Strecke. Hast du die Länge nur geschätzt oder gemessen? Der Aland sieht proper aus!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde es mit der Pose versuchen, ich glaube, dass die Bissverwertung bessere Ergebnisse bringen würde. Oder was spricht dagegen?
> 
> 
> Slappy
> 
> Petri zu deinem anständigen Karpfen!
> 
> Tight lines


Danke, heute habe ich die Länge nur geschätzt, gestern anfangs gemessen (hatte gestern wie schon die Tage zuvor einen Aland von minimal über 54cm, das ist bslang die „Schallmauer” für mich). Heute waren es ca. knapp 45 bis leicht über 50.

Die Plötz-Stelle im Graben ist sowohl mit der Picker als auch mit Pose gut zu beangeln. Da heute zur Dämmerung noch mal hinzuspazieren war ne ganz kurzfristige Entscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus. Das Vorfach an der Grundrute war vermutlich deutlich zu kurz (habe den „alten Haken” abgeschnitten und direkt einen kleineren angeknüppert). Das war wohl der Grund für die Fehlbisse.
Vielleicht versuche ich es da demnächst mit der „China-Stippe”. Große Fische sind an dieser Stelle nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## geomas

Noch mal was zur Montage heute: also einen Selbsthak-Effekt konnte ich heute nicht an der Rute mit Feedergum-Montage feststellen. 

Erstaunlich für mich, wie gut das Feedergum in Zusammenarbeit mit dem dünnen Vorfach (0,12mm Drennan Supplex FC, 2b/0,9kg) gearbeitet hat. 
Daß die Rute recht weich war und die Hauptschnur (0,17er Black Magic Gold Mono) nicht vorgestreckt half sicher dabei. 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß ich mit einer härteren Rute und ohne Feedergum das Vorfach im Drill zerruppt hätte.
Dann wäre möglicherweise auch der Haken aufgebogen.

Und zu den Haken: ich kann es nicht belegen, aber vermutlich machen leichte, dünndrahtige Haken bei der Angelei mit Breadpunch schon einen Unterschied. Ich meine, eine erhöhte Bißrate festgestellt zu haben im Vergleich zu deutlich schwereren Hakenmodellen.
Der legendäre Matchangler Ivan Marks hat ja in manchen Matches sogar die Zahl der Windungen des Plättchenhakenknotens reduziert, um Gewicht zu sparen. Also so extrem seh ich das nicht, aber der Effekt mag existieren.


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> Die Abendsonne ist so schön!!​



Ein Träumchen



Slappy schrieb:


> Ich musste heute einfach raus und abschalten. Die letzten Tage waren recht arbeitsintensiv und anstrengend. Die Nacht war richtig kalt. Heute Morgen zeigte das Thermometer - 8° an. Der Tag war wohl sehr sonnig aber blieb sehr kühl. Entsprechend war ein großer Teil des Terassenteiches mit Eis bedeckt. Doch es war mir egal, denn meine bevorzugte Stelle war frei.
> Um kurz vor 5 war ich am Wasser.
> Ca 40 Minuten lang passierte nichts! Dann gab es einen groberen Zupfer an der Schwinge. Der Fisch blieb aber nicht hängen. Gegen 18 Uhr dann sehr vorsichtiges zupfen an der 0,5oz Spitze. So fein das man es beinahe übersehen könnte. Also Konzentration. Es dauerte gefühlt ewig.... Doch dann ging die Spitze endlich rum, und zwar richtig!
> Nach einem kurzen aber schönem Drill kann dieser tolle Fisch zum Vorschein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat sehr lange gedauert bis ich endlich mal wieder einen Spiegler gefangen habe.
> Ich bin mehr als zufrieden und vor allem ein wenig erholt



Schön gefärbt und ganz schön kompakt schöner Kerl Petri Heil



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Heute bei meinem Gerätehändler vorbei geschaut. Tara, ich durfte mal wieder Geld ausgeben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Schwingspitzenringe
> 
> Ein Ükel suchte vor kurzem die Inlinerspitzen von Lutz Hüßle. Der Ükel kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Da die gesucht werden, habe ich sie erstmal eingesackt (kriegt man bestimmt so schnell nicht wieder).
> 
> Allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Da hast du ja schön abgegriffen, Glückwunsch 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Nullrunde hin- und einige Kilometer zurückgelegt. Zwei Bäche, die in letzter Zeit Fische bereithielten, waren heute nicht kooperativ.
> Dafür war das Wetter ein Traum, auch wenn es später doch ein paar frische Böen gab.
> 
> @geomas
> Ein fettes Petri! Inzwischen hast du bestimmt jeden MV-Aland einmal gefangen.
> 
> Edit: Bild vergessen



Schade, beim nächsten mal läuft es.
Da hast du aber ne Menge Totholz im Wasser




geomas schrieb:


> In der ersten Runde gab es sogar 6 Alande, im Durchschnitt wohl etwas kleiner als die gestrigen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich war etwas weiter flußaufwärts (nur 100m oder so) an einer Stelle, die bald voll sein wird mit Seerosen.
> Mit etwas Glück findet man sogar einen „Liegestuhl” mit Warnowblick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte doch wieder Grundruten gegriffen, diesmal ein gemischtes Paar Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker. Eine in 2,90 (die OCC-Rute aus dem letzten Jahr) und eine in 2,60m. Die weiche kürzere Rute mit 5gr-DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm, die andere Rute mit der Alan-S-Gummimontage. Da heute mit 4lb Feedergum und 2lb-Supplex-FC als Vorfach. Ach ja - konventionelle Anköderung, auf die Haar-Geschichten habe ich heute verzichtet.
> 
> An der kurzen Rute gab es schnell den ersten Fisch - ohne jede Vorfütterung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locker über 40cm mag er gehabt haben, schon ein „Gegner” für die feine Picker. Der Haken (14er Gama Fine Feeder) machte keine Probleme, obwohl er sehr fein ist. Ich war aber auch sehr vorsichtig im Drill und habe nichts forciert.
> 
> An der etwas kräftigeren Schwester-Rute gab es dann weitere Alande, zunächst auf Brot, dann 2 auf Mais. Auf Fjuka Gelb (mehrere zusammengeknetet zu einem etwa erbsengroßen Stück) gab es Bisse, auch einen guten Fisch, der aber vor der Landung ausstieg, aber Breadpunch lief doch am besten.
> Und so gab es noch weitere Alande, einen an der 290er Picker, den letzten an der kürzeren Silstar.
> 
> Zur Dämmerung war ich noch mal los, mit einer weiteren Silstar-Matchpicker und leichtem Gepäck. Es war, als ob gegen 17.30 Uhr die Fische „angeschaltet” worden wären. Vorher gar nichts, dann fast Biß auf Biß. Und viel zu viele Fehlbisse, aber 4 Plötz von sehr überschaubarer Größe konnte ich landen.



Ein dickes Petri Heil zu deiner Alandstrecke 
und den Plötzen



skyduck schrieb:


> So Leute, morgen soll es jetzt endlich was werden. Die Liebste ist über das WE an der See mit den Fellnasen und ich habe mir ab morgen frei geschaufelt.
> Morgen geht es auf jeden Fall zur Werse. E-Bike ist aufgepumpt, Thermoanzug gepackt und der Krempel ist auch soweit verstaut.
> 
> Gute halbe Stunde werde ich hinfahren aber dort muß es einfach klappen... Als Köder habe ich Pellets, Breadpunch, Maden, Pinkies und Mistwürmer, das kann doch nur was werden...
> 
> Jetzt werde ich noch etwas Sandwichbrot in den Mixer hauen mit und ohne Curry, dann bin ich startklar. Wenn alles gut klappt werde ich es Samstab wiederholen, ansonsten wäre noch ein weiterer Versuch am Aasee mit Lebendköder drin.
> Ich werde berichten...



Da bin ich gespannt was du da auf die Schuppen legen wirst, ich drück dir die Daumen



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ob ich es morgen hinbekomme, steht noch in den Sternen. Das Wetter soll jedenfalls halten. Wenn, dann werde ich posieren und Toastbrot lochen und häckseln.
> 
> Übrigens: wenn es zu lange eingefroren ist, wird es trocken (echt!) und der Punch hält nicht gut am Haken. Geshreddert lassen sich keine Klumpen formen, es zerfällt einfach.



Auch dir wünsch ich ein dickes Petri Heil, gut zu wissen das das Toastbrot trocken wird.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Überwintern die indoor? Du kannst also fishin inna da house wenn draußen Wetter ist, nicht schlecht Herr Specht.



Ne das ist bei mir im Teich, eigentlich liegen die auf 2m Tiefe aber im Moment auf 1m die werden wissen wieso



geomas schrieb:


> Das Vorfach an der Grundrute war vermutlich deutlich zu kurz (habe den „alten Haken” abgeschnitten und direkt einen kleineren angeknüppert). Das war wohl der Grund für die Fehlbisse.



Soweit ich weiß kurzes Vorfach haken sitzt knapp oder garnicht dann längeres Vorfach
Langes Vorfach Haken sitzt zu tief dann kürzeres Vorfach



geomas schrieb:


> Und zu den Haken: ich kann es nicht belegen, aber vermutlich machen leichte, dünndrahtige Haken bei der Angelei mit Breadpunch schon einen Unterschied. Ich meine, eine erhöhte Bißrate festgestellt zu haben im Vergleich zu deutlich schwereren Hakenmodellen.



Wenn du schon mit Brot vorgefüttert hast dann wissen die Burschen ja schon wie das absingt (Geschwindigkeit) da macht sich
dann ein leichter Haken wahrscheinlich besser singt langsamer ab als ein schwerer Haken der singt dann schneller ab.
So zumindset meine Theorie.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ich hab sie mal eben gewogen exakt 280gr, wie schon geschrieben 3,6m ist ne super Länge nur das Transportmaß von 1,85m
> ist nicht zu unterschätzen


Danke, 1,85m fällt bei mir noch unter Reiserute.

Petri denen die am Wasser waren,  vor allem Prof.Dr. Aland 

Ich schreibe das hier gerade mit Handy, datt is ja grausam.


----------



## Tricast

"Prof. Dr. Aland" gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und trifft wohl den Nagel aufm Kopp. Unser Geomas ist wohl dabei Titel zu sammeln, nach dem "Kurator" jetzt auch noch Prof. Dr. Aland. Was da wohl noch alles kommen mag??? Hier ist schon eine illustre Gesellschaft versammelt, es wimmelt hier nur so von Prof´s .   
Allen die draußen waren wünschen wir ein dickes Petri und alle die noch rauskommen viel Spaß am Wasser und immer eine stramme Leine.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Prof. Dr. Aland klingt gut und ist absolut angemessen, da hat Heinz absolut recht. Übrigens auch von mir noch ein herzliches Petri an Dich, lieber geomas. Und natürlich auch an Slappy für seinen bildhübschen Spiegler und alle anderen Fänger, die ich vergessen habe.
Interessant fand ich übrigens die Bemerkung, von dem ”umgelegten Schalter" mit Blick auf das Beissverhalten. Natürlich habe ich sofort im Beisszeitenindex nach den gestrigen Beisszeiten geschaut und das Ganze passt mal wieder. 
skyduck: Dir wünsche ich viel Erfolg für Dein Strohwitwer-Wochenende am Wasser. Allen anderen natürlich auch! Ich muss mich dieses Wochenende nochmal um den Garten kümmern. Heute kommen 10 kg Saatkartoffeln, irgendwie muss man das ganze Land ja nutzen. Dann muss ich noch die Hochbeete aufstellen und mit Erde befüllen und dann klappt es hoffentlich auch noch mit einer entspannenden Angeltour.


----------



## daci7

Aaaahhh... es scheint, als ob sich für mich am Samstag ein Fenster öffnen KÖNNTE. Jetzt muss ich überlegen, ob ich bei meinem Plan mit dem Altarm bleibe, weil das hier








sieht auch zuckersüß aus! Und Georgs Alande haben mich schon ziemlich heiß gemacht.
Ich geh gleich erstmal neue Maden kaufen und entscheide dann - vielleicht krieg ich ja noch einen Tipp beim Dealer.
Drückt mir die Daunen, dass es jetzt klappt!
Sonnige Grüße
David


----------



## MS aus G

Allen Fängern und die, die heute am Wasser sind ein dickes Petri!!!

Meine Weser scheint wohl noch im Winterschlaf zu sein!?! Gestern gab es, trotz stark gefallenem (vielleicht zu schnell gefallen???) Wasserstand nicht den kleinsten Zupfer!!! Die Nächte sind hier aber auch noch extremst kalt, sowas hatten wir ja den ganzen "Winter" nicht!!!

Allen ein erfolgreiches Wochenende!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tricast

So, jetzt ist es passiert. Mit der Ruhe ist es vorbei; Frau Hübner will morgen angeln gehen und hat auch schon Maden besorgt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Klimbim zusammen suchen, die Maden pudern, Futter bereitstellen und alles ins Auto laden. Morgen Mittag will sie es unbedingt versuchen ob sie nicht ein kleines Fischlein zu einem Landgang überreden kann. Ick freu mir!!!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Werde berichten wie es war.


----------



## geomas

Oh, ^ das ist ja mal ne gute Nachricht! Schön, daß Susanne wieder fit genug ist für eine Angelsession. Ich drücke Euch die Daumen.

Viel Erfolg und Freude auch Dir, daci7 - im Rhein soll es ja noch mal ganz andere Aland-Kaliber geben. 



Allen Ükels ein schönes Wochenende, ob am Wasser oder sonstwo!


----------



## Ukel

Die Woche hatte ich wenig Zeit, hier alles zu verfolgen, habe es aber oberflächlich hinbekommen. Daher nun hier an alle Fänger von Döbeln, monströsen ALANDEN, Barben und weiterem Schuppenträgern erstmal ein herzlich Petri, fühlt euch bitte alle angesprochen.
Besonders rustaweli natürlich ein gutes Gelingen mit der Fahrt ins Ungewisse, ich drücke ganz doll die Daumen, dass alles gut geht und sein Vorhaben erfolgreich wird. Es ist einfach unglaublich, was dort grad passiert.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich konnte heute tatsächlich los, obwohl es zunächst nicht so aussah. 
Eingepackt wurde die OCC Rute, eine simple Stippmontage mit Pilotkugel statt Pose (mit einem No.8 Blei sind die super sensibel, außerdem wenig windempfindlich und detlichst zu sehen), zwei Scheiben LB und eine weitere für Bread Punch.

Es gab recht zügig das erste kleine Rotauge, dann ein ebenso kleines Ükelchen und dann war Feierabend für bestimmt eine Stunde. Langweilig war es trotzdem nicht, ein Eisvogel ist ein paarmal messerschmidt-mäßig vorbeigedüst und in dem Totholz auf der anderen Seite des Baches hackten Buntspecht und Kleiber um die Wette.

Dann biss es doch wieder und ich konnte noch ein Ukelei und ein paar Plötzen rausheben. Irgendwann war das Futter aufgebraucht, ich hatte großen Kaffeedurst, die Punchbrotscheibe so gut wie aufgegessen und die Kälte kroch durch die Manschetten des Tweedsackos.


----------



## Skott

Tricast schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es passiert. Mit der Ruhe ist es vorbei; Frau Hübner will morgen angeln gehen und hat auch schon Maden besorgt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Klimbim zusammen suchen, die Maden pudern, Futter bereitstellen und alles ins Auto laden. Morgen Mittag will sie es unbedingt versuchen ob sie nicht ein kleines Fischlein zu einem Landgang überreden kann. Ick freu mir!!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Werde berichten wie es war.


Schön, das sind ja gesundheitlich positive Signale, die Frau Hübner da aussendet...!

Packt euch schön warm ein und PETRI für euer morgiges Vorhaben!


----------



## Mescalero

Das kann ich nur unterstreichen!

Es ist nicht so warm, wie es aussieht. Die Polarluft hat noch ganz schön viel Power, trotz Sonne und mehr als 5°.
Ich war heute eingemümmelt wie im tiefsten Winter und trotzdem wurde es nach zwei Stunden kalt. Angeln ist halt mehr ein Denksport....


----------



## Ti-it

Wieder mal eine Frage meinerseits. Möchte bei wärmeren Temperaturen wieder vermehrt (wie damals als kleiner Junge) mit Teig angeln. Habe mir nun mal Edelstahlteigspiralen für den Haken besorgt.
Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Kürbiskernmehl gesammelt? Anscheinend ist das in Österreich sehr beliebt. Regionalitätsbedingt wohl vorallem in der Steiermark.
Die Zusammensetzung ist wohl ziemlich gut: 8 verschiedene Aminosäuren essentiell sind in großer Menge enthalten. Proteine sind auch reichlich vorhanden.
Manche geben das Mehl auch in den Feeder.

Vllt hat ja schon wer Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Allround-Angler

Proteine, sprich Eiweiße, bestehen aus Aminosäuren.
Im Rotaugenfutter war Mehl aus Kürbiskernen ein guter Ersatz für Hanf.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Ti-it

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Proteine, sprich Eiweiße, bestehen aus Aminosäuren.
> Im Rotaugenfutter war Mehl aus Kürbiskernen ein guter Ersatz für Hanf.
> Gruß Ingo


Danke dir, Ingo. 
Ich werds auf alle Fälle mal versuchen und dann berichten. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Danke für den wunderbaren Bericht vom Bach, lieber Mescalero ! 
Die Angelei mit kurzer Stippe reizt mich zusehends und daran bist Du nicht ganz unschuldig ;-)


----------



## geomas

Programm für morgen: falls nix dazwischenkommt versuche ich es morgen noch mal auf Aland, und zwar mit 2 unterschiedlichen Combos.
Gemeinsam haben die 2 Ruten das Material (Glasfiber) und die Rollen das Geklickere und Geklackere. 
Mal sehen, ob das was wird. Wenn nicht - na, dann geht die Welt auch nicht unter. 

Ach ja, ich habe immer noch seltsame „Puffi”-Köder von Timar oder CarpExpert, sehr stark auftreibende und leider recht schnell vom Haken sich lösende Murmeln in verschiedenen Farben und Aromen. Evtl. biete ich diese an der Grundrute an - so 20-30cm überm Grund schwebend. 

Ansonsten hat sich Brot ja bewährt.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Die Angelei mit kurzer Stippe reizt mich zusehends und daran bist Du nicht ganz unschuldig ;-)


Es ist noch nicht so furchtbar lange her, da gab es nur Stippen. Wann hat Herr Shimano die Angelrolle erfunden? Oder war das jemand anderes?

Ich würde aber fast noch etwas warten, richtigen Spaß macht die Angelei vor den Füßen jetzt noch nicht. Wenn die ersten Brutfische am Rand zu sehen sind, dann geht die Post ab!


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob das was wird. Wenn nicht - na, dann geht die Welt auch nicht unter.



Das wird schon was werden mit den Alanden, ich drück dir Daumen. Ein schöner Angeltag soll es allemal werden!


----------



## daci7

Ich mach jetzt los zum Rhein! Daumen drücken Männers!
Allen anderen die am Wasser sind wünsche ich maximalen Erfolg und denen, de nicht ans Wasser kommen, einen sonnigen Samstag!


----------



## geomas

Und ich bin schon wieder zurück, bin gesundheitlich nicht fit und hatte schnell „genug”. Denn es war wieder recht frisch am Wasser und für die Posenrute kam mir der Wind (auch wenn er nur leicht wehte) aus der falschen Richtung. Habe es deshalb nur halbherzig mit Pose versucht und dann zur Schwinge gewechselt.






Die Legerlite 211 ist meine Lieblingsschwinge. Meine Kamera hat heute gesponnen, die Bilder sind etwas seltsam.





Die kleine Klicker-Klacker-Shakespeare hatte ich schon öfters während des Drills in der Hand - die Schieberollenhalter halten die Rollen eben nicht immer bombenfest. Heute gab es diese Probleme aber nicht.

Auf Breadpunch gab es dann tatsächlich auch wieder Bisse. Den ersten habe ich versemmelt, Biß Nummer zwei brachte dann einen ordentlichen Aland.





Aland Nr. 2 zog wie auch Nr. 1 die Rute schon richtig krumm. Da arbeitet dann auch schon der Korkgriff mit.

Tja, später gab es noch einen Abriß (ärgert mich total) und ich habe nach ein paar Würfen mit der Posenrute zusammengepackt.

Ich mach jetzt erstmal Pause, evtl. sehe ich heute Abend noch mal nach den Plötz...


----------



## daci7

Perfektes Strandfeeling im März am Niederrhein!


----------



## daci7

Erster Fisch auf die Eigenbau OCC Rute.







 Ist der erste Fisch ne Brasse, hoch die Tasse!
Prost!


----------



## Skott

PETRI David! War das die Entjungferung deiner Eigenbaurute??


----------



## daci7

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI David! War das die Entjungferung deiner Eigenbaurute??


Genau das!


----------



## daci7

Nummer 2 war so nicht geplant ...


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Biß Nummer zwei brachte dann einen ordentlichen Aland.



Sag ich doch, ist doch ein tolles Ergebnis für einen Kurzeinsatz - Petri geomas!

Da sind wirklich dicke Brummer, 


geomas schrieb:


> Die Legerlite 211 ist meine Lieblingsschwinge



Das ist eine gute Ledger-Rute, habe ich zwei Stück von. Ich liebe diese parabolische Aktion!

#An alle die noch am Wasser sind: 

Petri und ein paar fantastische Fische - keine Krabben ...

Tight lines


----------



## Skott

daci7 schrieb:


> Genau das!


Bei Entjungferung zählt der Brassen doch doppelt oder nicht??



daci7 schrieb:


> Nummer 2 war so nicht geplant ...
> Anhang anzeigen 400611


Kommen die schon soweit rein in den Niederrhein, das wußte ich noch nicht. Wo bist du den ganz grob?

In der richtigen Größe und entsprechend zubereitet ein Delikatesse...!


----------



## rhinefisher

Skott schrieb:


> Kommen die schon soweit rein in den Niederrhein,


Also , die kommen zumindest bis Bonn.. .


----------



## Made90

Petri euch allen, was für tolle Fische  

Ich wollte mal eure Meinungen zu Ruten in der 12ft Variante wissen, bevorzugt ihr eher 2 oder 3 teilige Ruten ? 
Ich hab ein bisschen das Gefühl dass die 3 teiligen Ruten immer weniger werden.


----------



## geomas

Made90 schrieb:


> Petri euch allen, was für tolle Fische
> 
> Ich wollte mal eure Meinungen zu Ruten in der 12ft Variante wissen, bevorzugt ihr eher 2 oder 3 teilige Ruten ?
> Ich hab ein bisschen das Gefühl dass die 3 teiligen Ruten immer weniger werden.



Ich persönlich würde bis 13ft immer 2teilige Ruten bevorzugen.
Für Ruten unter 12ft ist eine Dreiteilung für mich schon fast ein KO-Kriterium (habe wenige Ausnahmen).
Ich würde natürlich nie in Abrede stellen wollen, daß es gute Gründe und auch Käufer für kürzer geteilte Steckruten gibt.
Nur für mich eben nicht.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal Glückwunsch an daci7 - Petri zum Brassen und der Kamtschatka-Krabbe an Deiner superschnieken Eigenbau-Gerte!
Sieht gemütlich aus am Rhein!


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde bis 13ft immer 2teilige Ruten bevorzugen.
> Für Ruten unter 12ft ist eine Dreiteilung für mich schon fast ein KO-Kriterium (habe wenige Ausnahmen).
> Ich würde natürlich nie in Abrede stellen wollen, daß es gute Gründe und auch Käufer für kürzer geteilte Steckruten gibt.
> Nur für mich eben nicht.


Ah okay, ich muss gestehen ich hab noch nie eine 12ft in zweiteilung geangelt, aber es reizt mich schon irgendwie. So ist das wenn man keine Zeit zum angeln hat aber genug um nachzudenken  
Ich würde mir echt gerne eine zweiteilige Rute zulegen aber ich hab mir erst letztes Jahr einen schweineteuren Futteral in 1m6 gegönnt...


----------



## geomas

Nach den beiden Alanden heute Vormittag gab es eben noch ein Dutzend Plötz von geschätzt 9cm bis 9inches.
Bis auf 1 oder 2 Ausnahmen alle auf Breadpunch, die Ausnahmen auf Fjuka gelb.
Auf Deinen Rat hin, Dace , habe ich der Pose den Vorzug vor einer feinen Grundmontage gegeben an diesem übersichtlichen Plötz-Swim.
Eigentlich wollte ich mit ner 10ft-Posenrute los, aber da gefiel mir die vormontierte Pose nicht und weil die Zeit lief griff ich mir ne 13ft-Rute.






Diese Dave Harrel Posen mag ich ganz gerne. Die Kuppel ist gut sichtbar, sehr viel besser als bei klassischen Stickfloats ähnlicher Tragkraft.
Das hier ist eine 2x4, minimal größer wäre besser gewesen wegen des vereinfachten Werfens. Ging aber auch so.

Ausgebleit hatte ich sie mit (aus dem Kopf) 1xNo4 an der Pose und 3 No8 als Kettchen über dem Haken (irgenein recht feiner 14er).
Die Beißphase begann früher als sonst. Hatte einfach Reste von LB mit der Hand gepreßt und als Ballen eingeworfen (nicht viel - maximal den „Gegenwert” von 2 Scheiben Sandwichtoast).
Auch mit der Pose habe ich etliche Bisse versemmelt, aber nach etwas „eingrooven” lief es dann ganz gut.
Die besseren Fische kamen eher zum Schluß hin. Die haben dann auch nicht „herumgespielt”, sondern _*zack*_ aus dem Stand die Pose weggezogen.

Bin ziemlich happy, daß langsam wieder Leben in den Fluß nebenan einkehrt.


----------



## geomas

Made90 schrieb:


> Ah okay, ich muss gestehen ich hab noch nie eine 12ft in zweiteilung geangelt, aber es reizt mich schon irgendwie. So ist das wenn man keine Zeit zum angeln hat aber genug um nachzudenken
> Ich würde mir echt gerne eine zweiteilige Rute zulegen aber ich hab mir erst letztes Jahr einen schweineteuren Futteral in 1m6 gegönnt...



Ja, gute Futterale sind noch mal ein Thema für sich. Welche Teilung ich bei Feederruten mag: zwei gleichlange Teile plus Feederspitzen.
Das kenne ich so zum Beispiel von älteren Drennan- und Tri-Cast-Ruten und schätze das als sehr praktisch. 
Ist in meinen Augen auch nicht von Nachteil für die Aktion.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein ganz herzliches Petri daci7 und geomas ! 

Die Pose gefällt mir, gibt es die bei AD? Habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein ganz herzliches Petri daci7 und geomas !
> 
> Die Pose gefällt mir, gibt es die bei AD? Habe ich noch nie gesehen.


Danke! Ja, es ist ein Dave Harrell No 1 Speci Stick. Der Kiel ist aus Metall und relativ dick.
Die Pose gibt es von 2x4 bis 8x4. Leider sind die gerade angeblich (Probleme mit der Shop-Software??) alle nicht verfügbar bei AD.
Hatte gerade noch welche in 8x4 bestellt und da hatten sie noch fast alle Größen da. Die gibts mit gelber und roter Kuppel.



PS: die Schnur wird per Innenführung durch den Posenkörper gedingst, nur als Notiz
PPS: Matchmansupplies hat offenbar alle Größen da (https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/dave-harrell/dave-harrell-no1-speci-stick-floats)


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Welche Teilung ich bei Feederruten mag: zwei gleichlange Teile plus Feederspitzen.
> Das kenne ich so zum Beispiel von älteren Drennan- und Tri-Cast-Ruten und schätze das als sehr praktisch.
> Ist in meinen Augen auch nicht von Nachteil für die Aktion.


Das ziehe ich auch vor, ist in meinen Augen sogar besser für die Aktion.

Diese Posen mit dem dicken Knubbel sind für uns ältere Herren/Frauen gut zu sehen. Entweder sie sind zu sehen oder untergetaucht. Einfacher geht es doch nicht mehr.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Angeln ist so einfach, wenn es unten zuppelt muss man oben ziehen.


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, gute Futterale sind noch mal ein Thema für sich. Welche Teilung ich bei Feederruten mag: zwei gleichlange Teile plus Feederspitzen.
> Das kenne ich so zum Beispiel von älteren Drennan- und Tri-Cast-Ruten und schätze das als sehr praktisch.
> Ist in meinen Augen auch nicht von Nachteil für die Aktion.


Mit einer Drennanrute liebäugele ich schon seit Jahren  Vielleicht werd ich nächstes Jahr doch noch schwach und verkaufe meine 3 teiligen Ruten und wechsele auf 2 teilige. Haben diese denn genau so viel Rückgrat wie eine 3 teilige ?


----------



## daci7

Skott schrieb:


> Bei Entjungferung zählt der Brassen doch doppelt oder nicht??
> 
> 
> Kommen die schon soweit rein in den Niederrhein, das wußte ich noch nicht. Wo bist du den ganz grob?
> 
> In der richtigen Größe und entsprechend zubereitet ein Delikatesse...!


Ganz grob ist die Brücke im Hintergrund die Emmericher Rheinbrücke 
Es gab noch in paar Bisse von denen ich viel zu wenige verwerten konnte.
Hängen geblieben ist dann tatsächlich noch ein angeknabberter Aland-Jungspund, sowie noch 2 weitere Brassen.




Ich war echt überrascht, wie gut sich das ungleiche Duo fischen ließ. Fürs Grobe und das Einbringen von Futter habe ich meine Shimano Speedcast in 14'/150g mit 80g Speedkorb in XXL und 22er Vorfach gefischt und dahinter meine 14'/20g OCC-Floatrute mit 1,5oz Blei und Durchlaufmontage. Köder waren heute nur Maden in rot und weiß - keine Experimente zum Saisonstart 
Es war jedenfalls ein wunderschönes Fischen bei Kaiserwetter!

Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, David! Das war dann ja ein geglückter Start in die Friedfisch-Saison!

Tricast - wie lief es denn beim Team Hoope? Hoffentlich war es unabhängig vom Fangerfolg ein richtig guter Tag für Euch.


----------



## keinangelprofi

Made90 schrieb:


> Ah okay, ich muss gestehen ich hab noch nie eine 12ft in zweiteilung geangelt,


Ja, und? Was soll der Nachteil einer dreiteiligen Rute gegenüber zweitteigen sein? Ich habe 12 FT Ruten in zweiteilig und dreiteilig. Karpfen, float und Feeder Ruten.
In der Praxis bleiben die zweiteiligen öfter zu Hause und nur die dreiteiligen kommen mit, ganz einfach weil die zweiteiligen viel zu unConvenient im Auto sind. Das ist halt der Vorteil der dreiteiligen.
.


----------



## Made90

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ja, und? Was soll der Nachteil einer dreiteiligen Rute gegenüber zweitteigen sein? Ich habe 12 FT Ruten in zweiteilig und dreiteilig. Karpfen, float und Feeder Ruten.
> In der Praxis bleiben die zweiteiligen öfter zu Hause und nur die dreiteiligen kommen mit, ganz einfach weil die zweiteiligen viel zu unConvenient im Auto sind. Das ist halt der Vorteil der dreiteiligen.
> .


Was die Vorteile/Nachteile sind weiß ich nicht, deshalb meine Frage. Ich dachte dass 2 teilige evtl. eine weichere Aktion haben als 3 teilige da die Ruten bei der Teilung immer ein bisschen härter sind zb. 
Was das Packmaß angeht muss ich mal nachmessen ob ein 1.95m Futterall in meinen Wagen passt ohne größere Maßnahmen


----------



## geomas

Made90 schrieb:


> Was die Vorteile/Nachteile sind weiß ich nicht, deshalb meine Frage. Ich dachte dass 2 teilige evtl. eine weichere Aktion haben als 3 teilige da die Ruten bei der Teilung immer ein bisschen härter sind zb.
> Was das Packmaß angeht muss ich mal nachmessen ob ein 1.95m Futterall in meinen Wagen passt ohne größere Maßnahmen


In der Theorie stimmt das sicher. In der Praxis könnten die Rutenbauer oder „Konstrukteure” zaubern ohne Ende, was die Aktion angeht und viele theoretische Nachteile ausgleichen. Ist nur die Frage, ob die Leute, die entscheiden (Marketing) sie lassen. 
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es hervorragende ältere Rutem, die so heute aus einem einzigen Grund nicht mehr gebaut werden: sie wären zu teuer in der Fertigung.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Auch mit der Pose habe ich etliche Bisse versemmelt, aber nach etwas „eingrooven” lief es dann ganz gut.
> Die besseren Fische kamen eher zum Schluß hin. Die haben dann auch nicht „herumgespielt”, sondern _*zack*_ aus dem Stand die Pose weggezogen.



Ich kenne die Gewässerstruktur und die Gewässertiefe nicht, ist es stehend oder fließend.

Da der Aland ja eher ein Mittelwasserfisch und das Rotauge auch keiner reiner Grundfisch ist, scheint mir die Posenrute eine gute Wahl. Ich habe jedenfalls damit immer besser gefangen als mit einer Grundrute, daher mein Rat zur Pose.

Bei leichter Strömung würde ich lieber einen Pacemaker, den großen Bruder des Sticks, nehmen. Da sieht man das Top/die Spitze besser.

Bei stehenden Wasser einen Waggler mit dünner, langer Antenne, der verlangsamt die Bisse. Wenn ich zudem beim Einsatz eines Wagglers das Hauptgewicht direkt unter dem Schwimmkörper habe und nach unten hin fein abstufe, erkenne ich schon während des Absinkens Bisse. Aber ich denke, das kennst du ja.

Sicherlich, die Alande lassen sich auch mit der Grundrute fangen, aber mit der Pose ist es spannender finde ich.


Tight kines


----------



## geomas

Die Entscheidung, ob ich mit Grund- oder Posenrute angele, treffe ich ehrlich gesagt meist aus einer Laune heraus. 
Das beste Mittel der Wahl ist nicht immer das, worauf ich gerade Lust habe. 
Und manchmal bedingt ein Swim von der Ufervegetation her Methode A oder B und die Qual der Wahl wird dadurch erleichtert.

Die Plötz fing ich in einem kleinen Graben, der in einen ruhigen und eher flachen Bereich der Warnow mündet. 
Dort kippt die Strömung in Richtung und Stärke unregelmäßig. Bei einem Pegel etwas über normal (so wie in den letzten Tagen) kann man dort mit etwas Glück auch bessere Plötz (für mich: 25+) fangen, selten sogar welche Ü30. Ich mag das unbeschwerte Nahdistanzangeln an Stellen wie dieser. Vielleicht probiere ich es dort bei nächster Gelegenheit mit der Stippe (lang/lang). 
Eine passende Gerte hatte ich heute sogar extra mitgenommen, aber die Montagen zu Hause vergessen...


----------



## Stippi68

Hallo alle zusammen,

endlich konnte die Saison 2022 auch bei uns eröffnet werden. Der Bandscheibenvorfall ist leider noch nicht vorbei, dafür wurde eine andere nötige OP gut überstanden. Ich bin letzten Samstag aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen und heute konnte mich nichts mehr halten. Bei schönstem Wetter ging es ans Wasser.





Tricast hat alles am Platz für mich vorbereitet. Wir sind mit kleiner Ausrüstung an den See gefahren.
Kaum zu glauben die eigene Rute wieder am Wasser zu sehen.






Das schönste ist jedoch mit einem lieben Menschen wieder zusammen Angeln zu dürfen.






Wir sind voller Euphorie in den Saisonstart gegangen und es hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Leider war heute ein Angeltag und kein Fangtag. Das hat aber auch nicht gestört.
Es waren zwei sehr schöne Stunden, leider konnte ich es noch nicht länger aushalten.

Ich wünsche allen eine tolle Saison 2022. Eine schöne Zeit und auch ein paar Fische.

Grüße Stippi68


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht vom „Koppelangeln des Teams Hoope”, liebe Stippi68 !
Hoffentlich kommst Du gesundheitlich weiter voran und Heinz und Du könnt Euch packende Matches liefern.
Das Wetter und Drumherum (sehe ich da einen Proviantkorb??) sehen ja schon mal super aus.


----------



## geomas

Ich habe eben für die heute beangelte Plötz-Stelle im Graben zwei Stipp-Montagen für die „Original-Vboni-Highperformance-Carbon-Stippen” zusammengeknüppert und freue mich auf den nächsten Gang zum Fluß nebenan. Bin echt gespannt, wie sich die Stippen (2,70 + 3,60m) mit Plötz von umme 20cm oder gar mehr machen. Mit Sicherheit muß ich dichter ran ans Wasser als mit der Matchrute.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Aland Nr. 2 zog wie auch Nr. 1 die Rute schon richtig krumm. Da arbeitet dann auch schon der Korkgriff mit





geomas schrieb:


> Nach den beiden Alanden heute Vormittag gab es eben noch ein Dutzend Plötz von geschätzt 9cm bis 9inches.
> Bis auf 1 oder 2 Ausnahmen alle auf Breadpunch, die Ausnahmen auf Fjuka gelb.



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen. Schöne Rute ist immer ein tolles Gefühl wenn das Gerät funktioniert



daci7 schrieb:


> Perfektes Strandfeeling im März am Niederrhein!





daci7 schrieb:


> Ist der erste Fisch ne Brasse, hoch die Tasse!
> Prost!





daci7 schrieb:


> Nummer 2 war so nicht geplant ...





daci7 schrieb:


> Ganz grob ist die Brücke im Hintergrund die Emmericher Rheinbrücke
> Es gab noch in paar Bisse von denen ich viel zu wenige verwerten konnte.
> Hängen geblieben ist dann tatsächlich noch ein angeknabberter Aland-Jungspund, sowie noch 2 weitere Brassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich war echt überrascht, wie gut sich das ungleiche Duo fischen ließ. Fürs Grobe und das Einbringen von Futter habe ich meine Shimano Speedcast in 14'/150g mit 80g Speedkorb in XXL und 22er Vorfach gefischt und dahinter meine 14'/20g OCC-Floatrute mit 1,5oz Blei und Durchlaufmontage. Köder waren heute nur Maden in rot und weiß - keine Experimente zum Saisonstart
> Es war jedenfalls ein wunderschönes Fischen bei Kaiserwetter!



Na, Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen da hast du eine OCC Rute schön eingeweiht nur dieses Krabbentier hättest du dir sparen können




Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> endlich konnte die Saison 2022 auch bei uns eröffnet werden. Der Bandscheibenvorfall ist leider noch nicht vorbei, dafür wurde eine andere nötige OP gut überstanden. Ich bin letzten Samstag aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen und heute konnte mich nichts mehr halten. Bei schönstem Wetter ging es ans Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricast hat alles am Platz für mich vorbereitet. Wir sind mit kleiner Ausrüstung an den See gefahren.
> Kaum zu glauben die eigene Rute wieder am Wasser zu sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das schönste ist jedoch mit einem lieben Menschen wieder zusammen Angeln zu dürfen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wir sind voller Euphorie in den Saisonstart gegangen und es hat viel Spaß gemacht.
> Leider war heute ein Angeltag und kein Fangtag. Das hat aber auch nicht gestört.
> Es waren zwei sehr schöne Stunden, leider konnte ich es noch nicht länger aushalten.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen eine tolle Saison 2022. Eine schöne Zeit und auch ein paar Fische.
> 
> Grüße Stippi68



Schön das es wieder besser wird, beim nächsten Mal viel Petri Heil wünsch ich dir/euch und dir gute Besserung



Made90 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal eure Meinungen zu Ruten in der 12ft Variante wissen, bevorzugt ihr eher 2 oder 3 teilige Ruten ?
> Ich hab ein bisschen das Gefühl dass die 3 teiligen Ruten immer weniger werden.



Ich finde zweigeteilte Ruten immer besser, hat das praktische Gründe? ich finde ja bei meinen günstigeren dreigeteilten fine ich 
die Aktion ein wenig sagen wir mal unschön, bei den zweigeteilten ist ie Aktion durchgängiger wie das bei höherpreisigen 
dreigeteilten aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Meinen neuen alten Cormoran (nur gekauft weil tolle Ruten und zweigeteilt) schöne durchgehende Aktion ich freu mich auf die 
ersten Fische (Schleien?)






Meine Karpfenruten Daiwa Emblem 13 Fuss 3LBS sind auch zweigeteilt einfach traumhafte Stöcker, das merkt man schon beim Auswerfen und spätstens im Drill, ist halt schon immer so eine Sache mit dem Transport da sind die zweigeteilten halt
schon sperriger.
Wenn ich die Wahl habe immer zweigeteilt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

#rutenteilung

Mir fehlt die Erfahrung um das wirklich beurteilen zu können. Meine Steckruten sind zweigeteilt, zwei Fliegenruten (verkauft) waren viergeteilt aber die sind sowieso speziell von der Aktion her. Dann habe ich noch eine Anzahl unberingter Teleruten, mit allen möglichen Aktionen - ich glaube, dass die technologischen Möglichkeiten bei der Konstruktion der Rohlinge so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass man jede x-beliebige Biegecharakteristik einbauen kann, unabhängig von der Teilung der Rute. 
Vielleicht ist das aber auch komplett falsch. Irgendwer meinte mal, das zu Glas-Zeiten Teleruten einen schlechten Ruf hatten und immer noch haben, weil die vielen Übergänge der einzelnen Segmente eine harmonische Biegung unmöglich gemacht haben. Bestimmt hat sich das im Carbonzeitalter geändert.


----------



## Professor Tinca

#Rutenteilung

12ft. Ruten brauche ich nicht. Sie sind mir zum Grundangeln zu lang und zum Posenangeln zu kurz.
Bis 10ft. benutze ich zweiteilig und alles was länger ist mehrteilig(wegen der Transportlänge).

Stippi68 
Toll dass ihr es ans Wasser geschafft habt und weiterhin gute Genesung.

all
Ein Petri Heil allen Fängern und Nichtfängern!


----------



## rustaweli

Morgen liebe Ükel! 
Danke für Eure Anteilnahme, wirklich! Sind soweit gut auf, jetzt daheim und lassen erst einmal alles sacken.  Dann schauen was wir von hier noch machen können. 
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rustaweli 
Schön zu hören das du wider gesund zurück bist. 



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Meine Karpfenruten Daiwa Emblem 13 Fuss 3LBS sind auch zweigeteilt einfach traumhafte Stöcker, das merkt man schon beim Auswerfen und spätstens im Drill, ist halt schon immer so eine Sache mit dem Transport da sind die zweigeteilten halt
> schon sperriger.
> Wenn ich die Wahl habe immer zweigeteilt.



Auch wenn meiner 3 teiligen DAM Twin Carbo Pike+Carp von der Teilung nicht so optimal ist, durch das abnehmbare Handteil hinten, ist dafür das Packmaß kürzer wie bei normalen 2 teiligen 3,60 Ruten. Im Grunde finde ich jedoch 3 teilige Ruten zum transportieren weit aus besser wie 2 teilige. Alein wenn man sie im Auto befördern muss stößt das bei manchen schon an Grenzen.....nicht jeder hat einen Kombi ider kann durchladen. 
Das ganze ist aber sicher immer eine Geschmackssache und handhabt das für sich selber anders.
Glückwunsch übrigens noch zu deinen schönen classischen Karpfenruten der 90er, gefällt mir


----------



## Slappy

Eine kleine Runde muss sein 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Leider ist einer der russischen Kollegen ebenfalls da. Jetzt hoffe ich tatsächlich das es nicht beißt. Leider gab es bereits die ersten Zeichen von Interesse an meinem Buffet....​


----------



## Slappy

Hach, es war wieder schön in der Abendsonne. 
Leider waren die einzigen Bisse als der Kollege da war. Die hab ich einfach ausgesessen. Gegen halb 6 war ich dann alleine. Leider wohl ganz alleine denn Bisse gab es keine mehr. 
Aber das ist völlig ok. Ich habe ein paar Sonnenstrahlen abbekommen und konnte den Vögeln zuhören


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Jetzt hoffe ich tatsächlich das es nicht beißt.


Da könnte ich dir einige Tipps geben...


----------



## Mescalero

Oh ja, damit könnte ich auch dienen. Ich bin ziemlich erfolgreich im Nichtsfangen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mich hats heut trotz 3 Grad Luft und Wassertemperatur ans Wasser gezogen, der Kopf musste abkühlen und frei werden.

In 2 Stunden konnte ich gerade mal 2 Bisse vermelden wobei ein schönes "Augenrot" mit knappen 38-40 hängen blieb.






Selbst ein Platzwechsel brachte heute keinen zusätzlichen Fisch mehr....ich denke meine Semmel war ihnen einfach schon zu alt


----------



## geomas

^ oh, wow, was für ein prächtiges „Augenrot”! Ein herzliches Petri, dawurzelsepp !




Die viel kleineren gestrigen Plötz hier aus der Unterwarnow waren übrigens überwiegend blitzeblank und wunderschön, nur der erste war sehr stark mit schwarzen Punkten gezeichnet und der größte ziemlich „abgerockt”.


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 12ft. Ruten brauche ich nicht. Sie sind mir zum Grundangeln zu lang und zum Posenangeln zu kurz.
> Bis 10ft. benutze ich zweiteilig und alles was länger ist mehrteilig(wegen der Transportlänge).



Das stimmt die Transportlänge ist bei 2geteilten 12 ft. schon nicht zu unterschätzen und nicht jedermanns Sache



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Auch wenn meiner 3 teiligen DAM Twin Carbo Pike+Carp von der Teilung nicht so optimal ist, durch das abnehmbare Handteil hinten, ist dafür das Packmaß kürzer wie bei normalen 2 teiligen 3,60 Ruten. Im Grunde finde ich jedoch 3 teilige Ruten zum transportieren weit aus besser wie 2 teilige. Alein wenn man sie im Auto befördern muss stößt das bei manchen schon an Grenzen.....nicht jeder hat einen Kombi ider kann durchladen.
> Das ganze ist aber sicher immer eine Geschmackssache und handhabt das für sich selber anders.
> Glückwunsch übrigens noch zu deinen schönen classischen Karpfenruten der 90er, gefällt mir



Ja in einen Golf oder Astra wird das schon verdammt eng, bei mir im Insignia kein Problem, ein Angelerauto sollte schon ein wenig Platz bieten.
Danke bin auch begeistert war ja erst ein wenig skeptisch aber völlig umsonst



Slappy schrieb:


> Eine kleine Runde muss sein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider ist einer der russischen Kollegen ebenfalls da. Jetzt hoffe ich tatsächlich das es nicht beißt. Leider gab es bereits die ersten Zeichen von Interesse an meinem Buffet....





Slappy schrieb:


> Hach, es war wieder schön in der Abendsonne.
> Leider waren die einzigen Bisse als der Kollege da war. Die hab ich einfach ausgesessen. Gegen halb 6 war ich dann alleine. Leider wohl ganz alleine denn Bisse gab es keine mehr.
> Aber das ist völlig ok. Ich habe ein paar Sonnenstrahlen abbekommen und konnte den Vögeln zuhören



Schade aber du hast ja deinen Terassenteich vor der Haustür da wirst du bistimmt noch eineige schöne Stunden dieses Jahr 
verbringen und ein paar Fische auf die Schuppen legen



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mich hats heut trotz 3 Grad Luft und Wassertemperatur ans Wasser gezogen, der Kopf musste abkühlen und frei werden.
> 
> In 2 Stunden konnte ich gerade mal 2 Bisse vermelden wobei ein schönes "Augenrot" mit knappen 38-40 hängen blieb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selbst ein Platzwechsel brachte heute keinen zusätzlichen Fisch mehr....ich denke meine Semmel war ihnen einfach schon zu alt




Ein dickes Perti Heil zu diesen wunderschönen bulligen Augenrot die größe fängt man ja nu nicht alle Tage... schöner Fisch



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

In den aktuell schwierigen Zeiten werde ich morgen am späten Nachmittag versuchen, die Sorgen über die ganz _verdaxxte_ Welt einfach wegzuangeln.
Vielleicht klappts. Gesetzt sind mindestens 2 billige und kurzgeteilte Stippen (=Whips zum lang=/lang-Angeln) von Aliexpress. Breadpunch als Köder, vielleicht besorge ich mir unterwegs noch Maden. 
Je nach Lust und Laune und tatsächlich verfügbarer Zeit kommt evtl. noch eine Grund- oder Posenrute mit.
Zum Glück kann man jetzt schon bis nach 6 in den Abend hineinangeln, ohne mit Beleuchtung jedweder Art hantieren zu müssen.



Kommt gut in die frische Woche!


----------



## Minimax

Hallo liebe Stammtischbrüder,
Ich melde mich auch kurz in dunkler Nacht, und entschuldige mich für meine Absenz- ich kann nur, ohne im Moment die Lektüre nachholen zu können, ein generelles Petri in die Runde werfen.

Ich hab mich heut nach Langem dann doch zum Wasser gequält, und mein Glück versucht für ein unbeschwertes Stündchen oder zwei. Ich habe auch ohne verwertbares Ergebnis den Minigoo(TM) getestet, dazu also in Zukunft mehr. Sehr tricky, da muss noch viel in den Minilabs geforscht werden.

Immerhin gabs zwei recht schöne Standardfische, einen hab ich für die OCC eingereicht*, seinen Zwillingsbruder lege ich Euch als Entschuldigungsjohnnie für meine Schweigsamkeit in unserer Runde zu Füssen:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich weiss das ist kein orntlicher Bericht, aber egal, Ich schliesse mich an, kommt gut in die Woche liebe Jungs,
Herzlich,
Euer (säumiger)
Minimax


*ohnehin ein Skandälchen, der erste Fisch gebührt dem Ükel und keinen anderen Events.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri all derer die, die letzten Tage am Wasser waren.
Ich war heute auch noch mal kurz am Wasser, das Hochwasser ist ein wenig zurück gegangen aber immer noch sehr Trüb und stärkere Strömung als normal.
wollte eigentlich mit Pose fischen, aber erster Wurf und komplett abriss, also ab auf Grund, zum 4x hintereinander nix gefangen, aber einen sehr guten biss der mir leider abgerissen ist, war was großes, immerhin sind Fische da. Morgen werde ich es noch mal versuchen.


----------



## geomas

Na dann viel Erfolg morgen, lieber Thomas. ! 
Ne gewisse Trübung des Wassers ist bei strahlendem Sonnenschein sicher auch kein Übel. Hoffentlich nähert sich das Flüßchen den Idealbedingungen über Nacht noch etwas an.


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin auch am Wasser. Anfangs tat sich gar nichts, nicht der kleinste Zupfer. Um 17.41 ging es dann schlagartig los - tatsächlich kaum eine Drift der Pose ohne Biß. Etwa 12-15 Plötz konnte ich landen von fingerlang bis minimal Ü20. Alle an der Vboni in 3,60m (laut Aufdruck, nicht nachgemessen).
Die Montage war denkbar einfach: kleine Exner-Pose, kleine Olivette, kurzes eingeschlauftes Vorfach, 14er Haken und auf dem Vorfach ein No.8 Bleischrot.
Habe mit kleinen Breadpunch geangelt, vorher und 1x mittendrin etwas altes LB lose gefüttert.





Auf der Rute ist - hier leider schlecht lesbar - „Hi-Professional” vermerkt. Mit weniger würde ich mich natürlich auch nicht zufriedengeben.

Die Whip hat sich ganz gut geschlagen, habe alle Fische ausgehoben. Das Spitzenteil biegt sich deutlich stärker als der Rest der Rute, ich meine so etwas wie einen scharfen „Knick” in der Aktion. Das ist bei den anderen beiden Vboni-Ruten genauso. Die 270er wäre heute doch zu kurz gewesen, für die längere (450) war kein Bedarf.

Insgesamt war es wieder eine schöne kurze Angelei am Abend. Das nächste Mal werde ich einen anderen Haken (ohne Widerhaken) anknüppern und evtl. andere Köder testen.


----------



## Minimax

Petri lieber geomas zum Driftplötzenscoop mit der Whip,und Danke Thomas. für die schönen Bilder von Deinem Flüßchen, der Abgekommene FIsch war bestimmt einer von Deinen UBootdöbeln, das nächste mal hängt er sicher  

Morgen solls hier schön sonnig, wenn auch kalt werden- und es war eine schöne Überraschung, als mir eine Kollegin heute verriet, das hier bei uns morgen ein Feiertag ist (Ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön dafür an all die Frauen der Welt!*)- so aufhellend war dies, das ich ernsthaft überlege morgen ans Wasser zu fahren, kann ja so nicht weitergehen.

Übrigens hat sich, wie gesagt mein Stinkigoo ein bisschen als Fehlkonstruktion unter diesen Bedingungen erwiesen, zu zäh an der kalten Luft, zu schnell weggespült im reissenden (Hoch-) Wasser. ich beschreibe es mit Photo noch genauer.

Die Bedingungen meines Flüßchens sind, das konnte ich gestern beobachten, immer noch sehr harsch, und Bisse sind selten und finicky. Aber hey, wenn ich gute Laune habe, dann haben meine Johnnies vielleicht auch gute Laune, wir kennen uns ja mittlerweile ganz gut?

hG
Minimax



*So weit ich weiss, ist Stippi68 unsere einzige** Frau am Stammtisch, und daher gilt hier mein Dank Ihr- und ich freue mich, liebe Susanne, das es Dir wieder besser geht und das Du und Tricast kürzlich am Wasser wart, vielen Dank für den schönen, bebilderten Bericht  
**also fast. Wer mich kennt weiss, ich bin eine Lady. just sayin´.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals!
> Würde sich um folgendes Modell handeln. Ich denke mal, es handelt sich um eine stepped up Version der Traverse-X Carp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399985
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399986
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße und allen ein schönes Wochenende! Denen, die es ans Wasser schaffen Petri Heil und schöne Stunden!
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Sodele, habe im Silstar-Katalog  folgendes gefunden:
3586 330 GT Traverse X Boilie Preis damals 249 DM (1991) bzw. 249,50 (1990) mit Stoff-Futteral
"Silstar hat in Zusammenarbeit mit englischen Karpfenspezialisten eine Exklusivserie entwickelt...." (1991)
dann viel nichtssagendes Werbe-Blabla 

Nachtrag:
Holger Menne und der damals noch sehr junge Markus Pelzer haben im 1989er Katalog Werbung für die Ruten gemacht, von wegen "Belastbarkeit und eignet sich hervorragend für den Großkarpfenfang", da hieß die Rute 3586 Traverse X Specimen Carp


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Immerhin gabs zwei recht schöne Standardfische, einen hab ich für die OCC eingereicht*, seinen Zwillingsbruder lege ich Euch als Entschuldigungsjohnnie für meine Schweigsamkeit in unserer Runde zu Füssen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiss das ist kein orntlicher Bericht, aber egal, Ich schliesse mich an, kommt gut in die Woche liebe Jungs,
> Herzlich,
> Euer (säumiger)
> Minimax
> 
> 
> *ohnehin ein Skandälchen, der erste Fisch gebührt dem Ükel und keinen anderen Events.



Petri Heil zu deinen Döbel, schön gefärbte FIsche fast Makellos.
Na wenn dann nur ein mini Skandälchen



Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri all derer die, die letzten Tage am Wasser waren.
> Ich war heute auch noch mal kurz am Wasser, das Hochwasser ist ein wenig zurück gegangen aber immer noch sehr Trüb und stärkere Strömung als normal.
> wollte eigentlich mit Pose fischen, aber erster Wurf und komplett abriss, also ab auf Grund, zum 4x hintereinander nix gefangen, aber einen sehr guten biss der mir leider abgerissen ist, war was großes, immerhin sind Fische da. Morgen werde ich es noch mal versuchen.



Sieht ja sehr Fischverdächtig aus und keine Angst den Dicken kriegst du auch noch



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin auch am Wasser. Anfangs tat sich gar nichts, nicht der kleinste Zupfer. Um 17.41 ging es dann schlagartig los - tatsächlich kaum eine Drift der Pose ohne Biß. Etwa 12-15 Plötz konnte ich landen von fingerlang bis minimal Ü20.



Petri Heil zu deinen Rotaugen war ja größentechnisch ne bunte Mischung




Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Allround-Angler - danke für den Blick ins Dein Katalog-Archiv! Immer wieder spannend, wie sich die Angelei und auch die Produkte sowie die Werbung dafür im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt hat. Sind in den Katalogen von 1990/91 zufälligerweise auch die Traverse-X Match-Picker #3587 drin?
Habe die in 290 und 260 und die sind von der Beschriftung her unterschiedlich. Von der Aktion her sind beide Ruten „bombig”.
Keine Ahnung, ob die von 90/91 sind oder etwas später gebaut worden sind.

Astacus74 - danke, ja, die Größen variierten. Zum Schluß, also nach Sonnenuntergang, war das Durchschnittsmaß so an die 20cm. 
Das Angeln mit einer billigen China-Whip ist wunderbar unbeschwert. Man geht mit einem anderen Anspruch ans Wasser, ich empfinde das als sehr angenehm.


----------



## Thomas.

#Ruten aus ende der 80er bis Mitte der 90er 

Carbon Ruten aus der zeit sind für mich der Rutentechnisch keine Ahnung hat die schönsten überhaupt, egal ob da Silstar, Shimano, Cormoran, oder Shakespeare draufsteht, selbst der Moritz hatte super Ticamos. Die Blanks waren im Gegensatz zu den Heutigen(vor allem bei Karpfenruten)  nicht alle nur Schwarz und Stocksteif und mit nur 5 Ringe, sondern es gab sie in Braun, Grün, Gelbgold, Lila usw. ebenso die wunderschöne Kreuz Wicklung des Blanks , jede menge Ringe und trotzdem super Leicht, ok sollen auch empfindlicher gewesen sein als die Heutigen wenn man damit versehentlich irgend wo vor haut ( Nordlichtangler kennt sich damit wohl aus).













PS. was macht heute eigentlich der Raketen Menne noch? bzw. ich hoffe den gibst noch.


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. 
Wer ist denn der Hersteller der "Boilie-Rute"?
Auf den ersten Blick und mit Blitz sieht es wie Glas aus. Muss ja kein Nachteil sein, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Thomas.
> Wer ist denn der Hersteller der "Boilie-Rute"?
> Auf den ersten Blick und mit Blitz sieht es wie Glas aus. Muss ja kein Nachteil sein, ganz im Gegenteil.


Cormoran, nee ist kein Glas, die Dinger wiegen nur 270gr. und waren meine ersten zweigeteilten Karpfen Ruten


----------



## Mescalero

Danke für die Info! 

Das changierende Grün der Shakespeare korrespondiert übrigens hervorragend mit der Schnur, sehr ästhetisch.


----------



## Skott

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Sodele, habe im Silstar-Katalog  folgendes gefunden:
> 3586 330 GT Traverse X Boilie Preis damals 249 DM (1991) bzw. 249,50 (1990) mit Stoff-Futteral
> "Silstar hat in Zusammenarbeit mit englischen Karpfenspezialisten eine Exklusivserie entwickelt...." (1991)
> dann viel nichtssagendes Werbe-Blabla
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Holger Menne und der damals noch sehr junge Markus Pelzer haben im 1989er Katalog Werbung für die Ruten gemacht, von wegen "Belastbarkeit und eignet sich hervorragend für den Großkarpfenfang", da hieß die Rute 3586 Traverse X Specimen Carp


Allround-Angler ,

dürfte ich dich um einen Gefallen bitten? Eine meiner ersten Ruten nach bestandener Prüfung im September 1990 war eine beringte Stippe von Silstar, und zwar:
TRAVERSE-X  3131-430  Telerute 7 Section, Length 4,30m , Action : A 5 - 15

Ich liebe die Rute noch heute und pflege sie entsprechend, sie war eine Empfehlung meines damaligen Angelhändlers.
Ob ich sie direkt 1990 oder etwas später gekauft habe, kann ich nicht mehr sagen.

Könntest du mal in deine Kataloge sehen und mir vielleicht mehr (auch den Preis) dazu sagen???

PS: Einziges Manko ist in meinen Augen der gewickelte Griff mit dem Tennisschlägerband, da wäre mir Kork schon lieber gewesen...

Lieben Dank schon mal vorab!!


----------



## Ti-it

Allround-Angler vielen Dank fürs Nachsehen und die Infos. Echt klasse von dir 




Thomas. schrieb:


> #Ruten aus ende der 80er bis Mitte der 90er
> 
> Carbon Ruten aus der zeit sind für mich der Rutentechnisch keine Ahnung hat die schönsten überhaupt, egal ob da Silstar, Shimano, Cormoran, oder Shakespeare draufsteht, selbst der Moritz hatte super Ticamos.


Bin ich voll bei dir, Thomas. 
Danke für die Fotos! 


Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Allround-Angler

Ich habs gewußt, ich habs gewußt, jetzt darf ich nur noch in meinem Archiv wühlen !
Zum Glück liegen die Kataloge noch rum, mir kam da gleich so eine komische Befürchtung!

geomas: 
Ja, die 3587 Traverse X Matchpicker 2,60 m bzw. 2,90 m gab es schon im 1989er Silstar-Katalog, Aktion C20, also Vollaktion ca. 20 g Wurfgewicht,
Preis 185 bzw. 209 DM 1991

Skott:  TRAVERSE X  Kevlar 3131-430  Telerute 7 Section, Length 4,30m , Action : A 5 - 15, Gewicht 340 g,
Preis 207 DM 1990

PS: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und unter Haftungsausschluß


----------



## Thomas.

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ich habs gewußt, ich habs gewußt, jetzt darf ich nur noch in meinem Archiv wühlen !
> Zum Glück liegen die Kataloge noch rum, mir kam da gleich so eine komische Befürchtung!


wenn die noch rumliegen und du schonmal dabei bist und auch gewusst hast, könntest du vielleicht auch was zur oben gezeigten Silstar Multiflex was sagen


----------



## hester

Naja, wenns sein muß hätten wir noch welche....









Nutze ich auch Heute noch gerne. Nur mit Schieberingen konnte ich mich nie anfreunden.


----------



## Skott

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ich habs gewußt, ich habs gewußt, jetzt darf ich nur noch in meinem Archiv wühlen !
> Zum Glück liegen die Kataloge noch rum, mir kam da gleich so eine komische Befürchtung!
> 
> geomas:
> Ja, die 3587 Traverse X Matchpicker 2,60 m bzw. 2,90 m gab es schon im 1989er Silstar-Katalog, Aktion C20, also Vollaktion ca. 20 g Wurfgewicht,
> Preis 185 bzw. 209 DM 1991
> 
> Skott:  TRAVERSE X  Kevlar 3131-430  Telerute 7 Section, Length 4,30m , Action : A 5 - 15, Gewicht 340 g,
> Preis 207 DM 1990
> 
> PS: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und unter Haftungsausschluß


Ganz, ganz lieeeben Dank an Dich, wenn wir uns mal über den Weg laufen, gebe ich einen aus, versprochen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schönes Bild der Silstars hester ! 
Sogar stimmige Rollen aus gleichem Herstellungsort daran.
Die Traverse-X haben es dir wirklich angetan, nachvollziehen kann ich das. Evtl. habe ich sogar von dem wenigen Aufgehobenen noch solch' Seiten. 
Die alten Schieberinge waren wirklich nicht das Wahre, das geht heute erheblich besser. Wurden hier schon Rutenbauten in den letzten Monaten gezeigt, bombiger Sitz ist durchaus möglich.

Wenn ich jetzt sage, dass es inzwischen Blank-technisch erhebliche Verbesserungen gegeben hat ca. 1995 auf 2015 und noch weit mehr Fun möglich ist ...
Ich werde dazu aber nichts weiter sagen (und beunruhigen), bis ich nicht eine eigene Produktion in dieser pickenden Richtung fertig habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Irgendwie merke ich gerade, alleine schon 2 mit Skott und hester, mehrere Traverse addicted here?


----------



## Skott

hester schrieb:


> Naja, wenns sein muß hätten wir noch welche....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400830
> Anhang anzeigen 400831
> 
> 
> Nutze ich auch Heute noch gerne. Nur mit Schieberingen konnte ich mich nie anfreunden.


Da hast du aber einen schönen Schatz zusammen getragen...


----------



## Skott

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Irgendwie merke ich gerade, alleine schon 2 mit Skott und hester, mehrere Traverse addicted here?


Ich glaube, dass du Georg vergessen hast...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich schätze du hast recht, bei ihm ist es nur mehr überlagert mit Vielem anderen.
Deren Blank- und Rutenproduktionen waren einfach oberaffengeil , voll anfixend schon von weitem im Bild, und bei Kontakt noch weit viel schlimmer.
Den anderen waren sie damals weit voraus, heute ist der Hersteller immer noch ganz on top.

Kann da bei jedem mitempfinden. 
Ich selber muss diese verkreuzten Silstar's jetzt glücklicherweise nicht mehr alle haben wollen, war ein schwerer Kampf und lange Zeit hat es gedauert (etwa genau die 20 Jahre), aber es hat immer besser funktioniert. 
Aktuell gibt es gerade sogar günstig ein sehr gutes Dampfungsheilmittel von dem anderen Laden mit S_i....


----------



## hester

Nicht alle Silstar Ruten sind und waren der Weisheit letzter Schluß, da war auch, wie bei allen anderen Herstellern, Murks dabei. Durch die Traverse X Serie wurde aber schon eine Marke gesetzt für die damalige Zeit. Ohgott, ist das schon solange her? 
Für mich die hrausragendste Rute ist der Matchpicker in 290, mit der feinsten (längsten) Spitze sehr sensibel, aber trotzdem im unteren Bereich stark genug, um auch stärkeren Fischen Paroli bieten zu können. Ich glaube diese Rute hat viel zu deren Ruf beigetragen. Heute wird das gehypt, die Gebrauchtmarktpreise sind in weiten Teilen völlig überzogen, da gibt es wirklich besseres. Aber auf den Picker lass ich nichts kommen, was Neues vergleichbares ist schon schwer zu finden, wobei die heutigen Ruten die als Picker angeboten werden einfach kurze leichte Feederruten sind. 80gr. WG als Picker? Du meine Güte. 
Wenn man etwas in der Richtung finden will, dann muß man schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen, Acolyte, Sphere, Shimano, da sucht man am Besten eher nach Bomb Ruten. Ein großes Manko, meiner Meinung nach, sind die mitgelieferten Spitzen. Da brauch man schon 0,5 oder 0.75oz Spitzen für die feine Angelei. Aber nicht überall wo 0,5 draufsteht ist auch 0,5 drin, selbst beim gleichen Hersteller nicht. Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, Ich hab hier 0,5oz Spitzen, da kannste 40gr. dranhängen bevor die reagieren. Traurig, aber wahr. Meine Feststellung, je höherpreisig um so sensibler. Spitzen von Drennan sind da mit am verlässlichsten, die Spitzen von Browning Sphere, die stimmen. Kenne natürlich nicht alle Hersteller.
Leider wird der Spitzenkauf schnell teuer. Ich habe eineige Ruten halt neu ausgestattet, da bekommt man für die Spitzepreise schon wieder ne neue Rute. Ist halt Hobby, man kann sein Geld schlechter verbraten

Hier hatte ich mal 2 Spitzen mit 1oz verglichen, die Eine 28gr., die Andere 70gr.


----------



## Hecht100+

hester schrieb:


> Hier hatte ich mal 2 Spitzen mit 1oz verglichen, die Eine 28gr., die Andere 70gr.


Hast du mal den Hersteller der 70 gr. Spitze bzw die Bestelldaten?


----------



## hester

Muß ich mal suchen welche Spitze das war.


----------



## geomas

Vielen herzlichen Dank, lieber Allround-Angler !!

hester - ja genau, die 290er Matchpicker ist meiner Meinung nach eine Ausnahmerute. Die 260er ist etwas eingeschränkter, was die möglichen Anwendungen angeht, aber auch eine echte Superrute für das noch leichtere Grundfischen.
Ich habe noch ne Teleskop-Traverse-X mit Wechsel-Quivertips. Die habe ich von der Aktion her noch nicht vollumfänglich in mein Herz geschlossen, arbeite aber daran ;-)
Ach ja, eine kürzere Matche aus der Reihe würde mich auch noch interessieren. Haben die auch was in 3,30m oder 3,60m gebaut? Da sollte ich mal die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## geomas

So, später gehts wohl noch mal los ans Wasser. 
In strömungsmäßig ganz ruhigen Bereichen* war heute Mittag noch Eis auf der Warnow. Ansonsten fühlt es sich draußen massiv nach Frühling an. 
Vielleicht versuche ich es mit der Pose auf die Alande (keine Sorge, nicht mit der 2,70m Aliexpress-Stippe).

*) das Kleinboot-Hafenbecken eines Wassersportvereins war heute früh komplett überfroren


----------



## Mescalero

Bin auch gerade am Packen. Es ist einfach zu schön draußen. 
Zwar bläst es ordentlich und eigentlich habe ich kaum Zeit aber manchmal muss ein Mann einfach tun, was....
Es wird aber eher ein flüchtiges Nachstellen auf die zahnbewehrten Ukels an gut bekannten Swims, keine Experimente heute.


----------



## hester

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Hersteller der 70 gr. Spitze bzw die Bestelldaten?


Gelb Browning Hyperdrome, rot Drennan.


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank, lieber Allround-Angler !!
> 
> hester - ja genau, die 290er Matchpicker ist meiner Meinung nach eine Ausnahmerute. Die 260er ist etwas eingeschränkter, was die möglichen Anwendungen angeht, aber auch eine echte Superrute für das noch leichtere Grundfischen.
> Ich habe noch ne Teleskop-Traverse-X mit Wechsel-Quivertips. Die habe ich von der Aktion her noch nicht vollumfänglich in mein Herz geschlossen, arbeite aber daran ;-)
> Ach ja, eine kürzere Matche aus der Reihe würde mich auch noch interessieren. Haben die auch was in 3,30m oder 3,60m gebaut? Da sollte ich mal die Augen offenhalten.


Match in 360 auf jeden Fall, 330?


----------



## Mescalero

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am Packen...





Mescalero schrieb:


> keine Experimente heute.


Allons enfants de la patrie, le jour de gloire est arrivé...


----------



## Thomas.

das fünfte mal am Wasser und wider nix, bin heute sogar mal spät los von 16uhr bis jetzt ist ja eigentlich nicht meine zeit.
Ostwind, Pegel wider auf normal und etwas klarer das Wasser. Donnerstag werde ich es noch einmal versuchen.  
schön war es trotzdem, habe live den Bau eines Maulwurfhügels beobachten können, wenn der wüste das morgen die Hütte wider Unterwasser stehen kann hätte er wahrscheinlich nicht so nah am Wasser gebaut


----------



## Allround-Angler

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn die noch rumliegen und du schonmal dabei bist und auch gewusst hast, könntest du vielleicht auch was zur oben gezeigten Silstar Multiflex was sagen


Ja, aber leider nur, dass sie nicht in den Katalogen ist.


----------



## geomas

Hmmm, schade, daß es bei Euch nicht so lief, Thomas.  und Mescalero . 
Habt Ihr ne Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte? Die Nachtfröste oder?


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Mädels,
bei mir wars trotz (oder wegen) herrlichem Sonnenschein heute auch wieder sehr zäh- an meinem Standardswim wieder reissende Strömung und in 2 Stunden vielleicht 2 oder 3 "unhittables" (für mich jedenfalls, ahem.)

Ich bin dann entnervt umgezogen in den Waldswim- an dem das Wasser seltsamerweise spiegelglatt war, so das 3SSG am Link ledger reichten. Nach dem Gerausche und Gebrause war das eine schöne ruhige Stimmung dort.





Den ersten Biss gabs auf den Ersten Wurf, ganz klassisch- und klassisch vergeigt: Der hätte sitzen müssen. Da war dann natürlich Ruhe im Swim.
Nach einiger Zeit hatten sich die Johnnies wieder beruhigt, und der nächste hing, ein schönes Moppelchen:




Ich dachte, jetzt ist erstmal Schicht im Schacht- ich hab nur aus Gewohnheit neu ausgeworfen, an _exakt denselben Punkt wo der erste gebissen hat, _
Der Biss kam instantan- und dann hing direkt ein zweiter, der sogar ganz stattlich war:





Also man brate mir einen Storch: Die ganze Aktion mit beiden Bissen und beiden Fischen dauerte vielleicht 7 minuten: ich weiss das so genau, weil der Erste Bursche gebissen hat als ich mir gerade ne Kippe angezündet hatte, und als ich den zweiten zurück in die Fluten gleiten liess- da war gerade der Filter erreicht. Beide Bisse Quadratmetergenau am selben Punkt. Verrückt.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Allons enfants de la patrie, le jour de gloire est arrivé...





Thomas. schrieb:


> das fünfte mal am Wasser und wider nix



Macht nix, wir teilen: der eine Johnnie ist für Mescalero , der andere für Thomas. - und ich geb mich mit dem vergeigten Biss zufrieden, denn so schön und friedlich wars in der Waldstrecke das es mir reicht am Wasser gewesen zu sein.
Euch allen einen schönen Frauentag,
Herzlich,
Eure
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Petri zum flächenmäßig eindrucksvollen Blei!

Bestimmt spielt die Wassertemperatur eine große Rolle. Ich bin unserem Vereinsvorstand begegnet, der beklagte insgesamt drastisch zurückgegangene Bestände. Durch das Hochwasser vor ein paar Monaten wurden außerdem Tonnen Fisch aus den übergelaufenen Aufzuchtteichen gespült.
Und eine gewisse Hektik! Wenn die Zeit knapp ist, mache ich lauter Quatsch. Ein Köder im Busch auf der anderen Seite des Baches ist der Beweis.


----------



## Minimax

Oha, gerade erst gesehen:


geomas schrieb:


> Blei


Petri zu der schönen Brasse!


----------



## geomas

Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Keine Plötz im Mini-Format, sondern 1 Brassen und 3 Alande gab es.

Hatte entgegen meinen ursprünglichen Vorstellungen doch etwas improvisiert, meine Döbel-Montage an der Posenrute einfach belassen und lediglich einen kleineren Haken angeknotet. Die OCC-Rute war auch dabei, hatte Liquibread aus meiner Seilzugmühle in einem kleinen Drahtkorb als Futter und 2 kleine „Breadpunch-Scheiben” am Quickstop als Köder.

An der OCC-Combo gab es auch den ersten Biß, ein Blei von gut 40cm, recht dunkel und sehr agil, hatte sich das Brot geschnappt.

An der Posenrute, eine von Tri-Cast für Bruins-Boxmeer gebaute 15ft-Rute aus den späten 80ern, bot ich Breadpunch in verschiedenen Tiefen und „Bahnen” an. Aber nichts. Die Wende kam, als ich die Pose relativ dicht am Ufer platzierte, den Köder minimal über Grund und dort immer mal wieder mit der Hand gepreßtes LB einwarf. Die ersten beiden Bisse versemmelte ich, es war eher ein seitliches langsames Ziehen, so wie ich es als Kind von Kaulis an einer viel zu großen Pose kannte. Biß Nummer drei brachte dann einen schönen Aland von fast 50cm. Ihm folgten noch zwei weitere Exemplare, der längste hatte etewa 53cm. An der Grundrute gab es ebenfalls noch einen Biß, aber da war ich zu langsam.





Die Rute bekommt demnächst eine optisch passendere Rolle.

Die Posenmontage Typ Supergrobi ist natürlich der blanke Frevel. Da muß und will ich ran. Hatte die Pose (Korum Glide Speci) noch vom Long Trotting im Döbelflüßchen montiert, dort ist bestmögliche Sichtbarkeit A&O. Und an dieser speziellen Stelle war die ansonsten phantastische 15ft-Rute zu unhandlich.
Falls nichts dazwischenkommt kann ich morgen Vormittag noch mal ran, dann vielleicht mit einer kürzeren Rute und eleganteren Pose.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Frauentags-Walddöbeln, lieber Minimax. Sieht sehr idyllisch aus bei Dir am Swim. Bald ist dort sicher alles Grün und Dschungel.


----------



## Tokka

geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Keine Plötz im Mini-Format, sondern 1 Brassen und 3 Alande gab es.
> 
> Hatte entgegen meinen ursprünglichen Vorstellungen doch etwas improvisiert, meine Döbel-Montage an der Posenrute einfach belassen und lediglich einen kleineren Haken angeknotet. Die OCC-Rute war auch dabei, hatte Liquibread aus meiner Seilzugmühle in einem kleinen Drahtkorb als Futter und 2 kleine „Breadpunch-Scheiben” am Quickstop als Köder.
> 
> An der OCC-Combo gab es auch den ersten Biß, ein Blei von gut 40cm, recht dunkel und sehr agil, hatte sich das Brot geschnappt.
> 
> An der Posenrute, eine von Tri-Cast für Bruins-Boxmeer gebaute 15ft-Rute aus den späten 80ern, bot ich Breadpunch in verschiedenen Tiefen und „Bahnen” an. Aber nichts. Die Wende kam, als ich die Pose relativ dicht am Ufer platzierte, den Köder minimal über Grund und dort immer mal wieder mit der Hand gepreßtes LB einwarf. Die ersten beiden Bisse versemmelte ich, es war eher ein seitliches langsames Ziehen, so wie ich es als Kind von Kaulis an einer viel zu großen Pose kannte. Biß Nummer drei brachte dann einen schönen Aland von fast 50cm. Ihm folgten noch zwei weitere Exemplare, der längste hatte etewa 53cm. An der Grundrute gab es ebenfalls noch einen Biß, aber da war ich zu langsam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Rute bekommt demnächst eine optisch passendere Rolle.
> 
> Die Posenmontage Typ Supergrobi ist natürlich der blanke Frevel. Da muß und will ich ran. Hatte die Pose (Korum Glide Speci) noch vom Long Trotting im Döbelflüßchen montiert, dort ist bestmögliche Sichtbarkeit A&O. Und an dieser speziellen Stelle war die ansonsten phantastische 15ft-Rute zu unhandlich.
> Falls nichts dazwischenkommt kann ich morgen Vormittag noch mal ran, dann vielleicht mit einer kürzeren Rute und eleganteren Pose.


Lieber Geomas, ich habe die korum glide speci heute auch zum ersten mal gefischt. Sie ist auf Distanz und bei quirligem Wasser aufgrund der breiten “Spitze“ super weit sichtbar. Aber beim Einholen macht sie aufgrund ihrer breiten Spitzenform ziemlich viel Trubel und je nach Geschwindigkeit schon fast krach. Elegant ist das irgendwie nicht. Gibt es da nicht bessere Posen für den strömenden Fluss, die auch weit gut sichtbar sind? Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> #Ruten aus ende der 80er bis Mitte der 90er
> 
> Carbon Ruten aus der zeit sind für mich der Rutentechnisch keine Ahnung hat die schönsten überhaupt, egal ob da Silstar, Shimano, Cormoran, oder Shakespeare draufsteht, selbst der Moritz hatte super Ticamos. Die Blanks waren im Gegensatz zu den Heutigen(vor allem bei Karpfenruten) nicht alle nur Schwarz und Stocksteif und mit nur 5 Ringe, sondern es gab sie in Braun, Grün, Gelbgold, Lila usw. ebenso die wunderschöne Kreuz Wicklung des Blanks , jede menge Ringe und trotzdem super Leicht, ok sollen auch empfindlicher gewesen sein als die Heutigen wenn man damit versehentlich irgend wo vor haut ( @Nordlichtangler kennt sich damit wohl aus).



Was soll man da sagen *Superschöne Ruten*  und wie du sagtest nicht nur in schwarz.
Ich gestehe ich steh auf diese Ruten



Thomas. schrieb:


> Cormoran, nee ist kein Glas, die Dinger wiegen nur 270gr. und waren meine ersten zweigeteilten Karpfen Ruten



   



hester schrieb:


> Naja, wenns sein muß hätten wir noch welche....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutze ich auch Heute noch gerne. Nur mit Schieberingen konnte ich mich nie anfreunden.



Die Classic Feeder in diesen Bordeauxrot hmmm da könnt ich schwach werden, wenn die mir über den Weg laufen würde, da gibt es dann nur kaufen, kaufen , haben wollen...



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ich habs gewußt, ich habs gewußt, jetzt darf ich nur noch in meinem Archiv wühlen !
> Zum Glück liegen die Kataloge noch rum, mir kam da gleich so eine komische Befürchtung!



ich hätte da auch noch zwei Kandidaten   als erstes Silstar DIA FLEX Multitip 270






und Silstar Spiral Match 12ft dürfte aber ne einfachere Rute sein ist aber mit eine meiner Lieblingsruten wäre schön wenn du da was wüßtest, schon mal vielen lieben Dank im voraus








Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich selber muss diese verkreuzten Silstar's jetzt glücklicherweise nicht mehr alle haben wollen, war ein schwerer Kampf und lange Zeit hat es gedauert (etwa genau die 20 Jahre), aber es hat immer besser funktioniert.
> Aktuell gibt es gerade sogar günstig ein sehr gutes Dampfungsheilmittel von dem anderen Laden mit S_i....



Heilmittel na ich weiß nicht wenn da die Sucht nach schönen Silstarruten ausgebrochen ist ob das Heilbar ist...



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

^^ Tokka  ja, die „poppt” wie ein Rapfenblei durchs Wasser, wenn man schnell einholt. Hatte schon Sorge, daß da ein Raubfisch draufknallt.
Leider sind andere Posen mit dicker „Kuppel” auch öfters davon betroffen. Und teilweise wird dadurch auch Drall erzeugt, meine ich beobachtet zu haben.
Eine Alternative wären evtl. dicke kurze Waggler, die von einigen Briten auch gerne im Fließwasser genutzt werden (habe ich noch nicht probiert).


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> die 290er Matchpicker ist meiner Meinung nach eine Ausnahmerute



sollte ich dannach Ausschau halten???



Thomas. schrieb:


> das fünfte mal am Wasser und wider nix, bin heute sogar mal spät los von 16uhr bis jetzt ist ja eigentlich nicht meine zeit.
> Ostwind, Pegel wider auf normal und etwas klarer das Wasser. Donnerstag werde ich es noch einmal versuchen.
> schön war es trotzdem, habe live den Bau eines Maulwurfhügels beobachten können, wenn der wüste das morgen die Hütte wider Unterwasser stehen kann hätte er wahrscheinlich nicht so nah am Wasser gebaut



Es wird wärmer werden dann wird das schon und dann ein Dickes Petri Heil




Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels,
> bei mir wars trotz (oder wegen) herrlichem Sonnenschein heute auch wieder sehr zäh- an meinem Standardswim wieder reissende Strömung und in 2 Stunden vielleicht 2 oder 3 "unhittables" (für mich jedenfalls, ahem.)
> 
> Ich bin dann entnervt umgezogen in den Waldswim- an dem das Wasser seltsamerweise spiegelglatt war, so das 3SSG am Link ledger reichten. Nach dem Gerausche und Gebrause war das eine schöne ruhige Stimmung dort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den ersten Biss gabs auf den Ersten Wurf, ganz klassisch- und klassisch vergeigt: Der hätte sitzen müssen. Da war dann natürlich Ruhe im Swim.
> Nach einiger Zeit hatten sich die Johnnies wieder beruhigt, und der nächste hing, ein schönes Moppelchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich dachte, jetzt ist erstmal Schicht im Schacht- ich hab nur aus Gewohnheit neu ausgeworfen, an _exakt denselben Punkt wo der erste gebissen hat, _
> Der Biss kam instantan- und dann hing direkt ein zweiter, der sogar ganz stattlich war:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also man brate mir einen Storch: Die ganze Aktion mit beiden Bissen und beiden Fischen dauerte vielleicht 7 minuten: ich weiss das so genau, weil der Erste Bursche gebissen hat als ich mir gerade ne Kippe angezündet hatte, und als ich den zweiten zurück in die Fluten gleiten liess- da war gerade der Filter erreicht. Beide Bisse Quadratmetergenau am selben Punkt. Verrückt.
> 
> 
> 
> Macht nix, wir teilen: der eine Johnnie ist für @Mescalero , der andere für @Thomas. - und ich geb mich mit dem vergeigten Biss zufrieden, denn so schön und friedlich wars in der Waldstrecke das es mir reicht am Wasser gewesen zu sein.
> Euch allen einen schönen Frauentag,
> Herzlich,
> Eure
> Minimax



Petri Heil zu deinen Johnnies, der Waldswim sieht echt super aus da glaub ich dir das das am Wasser sein auch ohne Fisch entspannend ist.



geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Keine Plötz im Mini-Format, sondern 1 Brassen und 3 Alande gab es.
> 
> Hatte entgegen meinen ursprünglichen Vorstellungen doch etwas improvisiert, meine Döbel-Montage an der Posenrute einfach belassen und lediglich einen kleineren Haken angeknotet. Die OCC-Rute war auch dabei, hatte Liquibread aus meiner Seilzugmühle in einem kleinen Drahtkorb als Futter und 2 kleine „Breadpunch-Scheiben” am Quickstop als Köder.
> 
> An der OCC-Combo gab es auch den ersten Biß, ein Blei von gut 40cm, recht dunkel und sehr agil, hatte sich das Brot geschnappt.
> 
> An der Posenrute, eine von Tri-Cast für Bruins-Boxmeer gebaute 15ft-Rute aus den späten 80ern, bot ich Breadpunch in verschiedenen Tiefen und „Bahnen” an. Aber nichts. Die Wende kam, als ich die Pose relativ dicht am Ufer platzierte, den Köder minimal über Grund und dort immer mal wieder mit der Hand gepreßtes LB einwarf. Die ersten beiden Bisse versemmelte ich, es war eher ein seitliches langsames Ziehen, so wie ich es als Kind von Kaulis an einer viel zu großen Pose kannte. Biß Nummer drei brachte dann einen schönen Aland von fast 50cm. Ihm folgten noch zwei weitere Exemplare, der längste hatte etewa 53cm. An der Grundrute gab es ebenfalls noch einen Biß, aber da war ich zu langsam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Rute bekommt demnächst eine optisch passendere Rolle.
> 
> Die Posenmontage Typ Supergrobi ist natürlich der blanke Frevel. Da muß und will ich ran. Hatte die Pose (Korum Glide Speci) noch vom Long Trotting im Döbelflüßchen montiert, dort ist bestmögliche Sichtbarkeit A&O. Und an dieser speziellen Stelle war die ansonsten phantastische 15ft-Rute zu unhandlich.
> Falls nichts dazwischenkommt kann ich morgen Vormittag noch mal ran, dann vielleicht mit einer kürzeren Rute und eleganteren Pose.



Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke der Aland sieht aber sehr dunkel un sehr sehr wohlgenährt aus, schöner Brummer




Tokka schrieb:


> Lieber Geomas, ich habe die korum glide speci heute auch zum ersten mal gefischt. Sie ist auf Distanz und bei quirligem Wasser aufgrund der breiten “Spitze“ super weit sichtbar. Aber beim Einholen macht sie aufgrund ihrer breiten Spitzenform ziemlich viel Trubel und je nach Geschwindigkeit schon fast krach. Elegant ist das irgendwie nicht. Gibt es da nicht bessere Posen für den strömenden Fluss, die auch weit gut sichtbar sind? Hat jemand eine Idee?



ich stecke in solchen Fällen gern eine Pilotkugel (aus dem Forellenangeln) auf die dünne Spitze meiner Posen, das wirkt Wunder
erst mit einem Boilliebohrer aufbohren und dann vorsichtig aufstecken.
Das habe ich mir vom Angelkumpel abgeschaut.






achja der schwarze Draht zeigt wie weit die Pose ausgebleit ist.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tokka

geomas ich hatte heute auch ungewöhnliche Verdrallungen und Tüdel am Vorfach. Jetzt fällt es mir auch auf. Eigentlich müsste doch nur eine spitz zulaufende „Antenne“ auf den Knubel angebracht werden, damit das Wasser besser verdrängt wird. So etwas muss es doch geben…


----------



## geomas

Tokka schrieb:


> geomas ich hatte heute auch ungewöhnliche Verdrallungen und Tüdel am Vorfach. Jetzt fällt es mir auch auf. Eigentlich müsste doch nur eine spitz zulaufende „Antenne“ auf den Knubel angebracht werden, damit das Wasser besser verdrängt wird. So etwas muss es doch geben…







Hmm, ich habe solche Speci-Sticks von Dave Harrell, die laufen oben „spitz” zu. 
Die tragen allerdings weit weniger als die größeren Korum Glide Speci Posen.
Waggler wie den gezeigten (aber vorbebleit) möchte ich hier mal probieren.

Ich habe eben ne Posenrute vormontiert - und für den an der Angelstelle sehr langsam fließenden Fluß auf eine Wagglermontage gesetzt. 
Mal sehen, wie sich die in der Praxis macht. Einsetzen möchte ich relativ kurze und dicke, vorbebleite Waggler. Die kann ich auch mal flach fischen und gut sichtbar sind sie auch. Auf eine sehr sensible Bißanzeige kann ich wohl verzichten.


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Vorgebleite Waggler tauchen tiefer ab beim einwerfen. Ich würde den Waggler klassisch mit Bleischroten am Waggler befestigen. Es ist leiser und geht geht nicht so tief.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen!
Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages.
Die Alande sind einfach klasse, Georg(der Brachsen aber auch).

Toll auch, dass Minimax seine Döbel so großzügig verteilt an die Bedürftigen.

Diese saukalten Nächte zur Zeit verhindern hier leider dass das Wasser endlich wärmer wird. Ich werde trotzdem in naher Zukunft mal wieder einen Versuch am Flüsschen starten.


----------



## geomas

Lange nichts von skyduck gelesen - hoffentlich war Dein Einsatz am See von Erfolg gekrönt, Dirk.

Danke, Heinz, ich probiere es heute im Nahbereich dennoch mal mit den vorbebleiten Wagglern. Das Problem mit dem tiefen Eintauchen hatte ich jetzt nicht auf dem Schirm. Das Hin- und Herschieben von Spaltblei ist nicht so meins.

So, jetzt gehts noch mal fix los. Am Start als Posenrute ist die 10ft Greys Prodigy Float Dings. Daran die viel zu große, aber irgendwie coole alte Daiwa Team Daiwa 1350M (Ersteinsatz für mich).


----------



## Dace

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern hier!

Da sind ja wirklich kapitale Burschen dabei, insbesondere der Aland von geomas , aber auch die Döbel von Minimax . Schade dass die Fische nur gemessen werden, ich denke gewichtsmäßig hätte geomas  sicherlich seinen PB mehrmals verbessern können.  Die Posentaktik ist glaube ich eine gute Wahl.

Hier ist der Wasserstand wieder normal und der Druck ist auch nicht mehr da, aber der scharfe kalte Ostwind und die strahlende Sonne bringt dir garantiert einen "Schneidertag" ein getreu nach dem Motto: Bläst der Wind aus Ost oder Nord bleib' vom Wasser fort! 

Ich baue daher an meinen Ruten weiter. Die Davenport & Fortham Peter Stone Farstrike 11' 4" habe ich fertig neu aufgesetzt.
Jetzt baue ich an einer Fibatube SwingTip 275 cm, die wurde zu einer 11' 3" Barbel umgebaut. Schwarzer Blank, schwarze Ringe und rotes Garn - sieht schon mal gut aus.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass sich diese Ost/Nordost Wetterströmung mal verzieht. Ich will auch dicke Fische fangen.


Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Bei Osten Wind verhungern Frau und Kind sagte man bei uns. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Ich dreh' mich einfach um, dann bläst es von der anderen Seite. 

Der Wind ist wirklich super ätzend aber hier weniger heftig als gestern. Deshalb geht es auch heute nochmal kurz zum Bach. Ich rechne mit 0 (Null) Fisch, die Voraussetzungen sind einfach nicht gut.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, lieber Mescalero !

Ich saß schön in der Sonne, es war wunderbar. Die Alande ließen sich leider nicht blicken, aber als Schneider bin ich auch nicht nach Hause gegangen.
Muß mich jetzt erstmal auf die anstehende Arbeit konzentrieren, schreibe spät am Abend noch ne Zeile.


----------



## Skott

Dace schrieb:


> Jetzt baue ich an einer Fibatube SwingTip 275 cm, die wurde zu einer 11' 3" Barbel umgebaut. Schwarzer Blank, schwarze Ringe und rotes Garn - sieht schon mal gut aus.
> 
> Tight lines


Kannst du zaubern oder wie machst du aus einer 9' Rute eine 11' 3" Barbel?? Das ist ja eine Verlängerung um ~68cm !!!


----------



## Dace

Nein lieber Skott , zaubern kann ich auch nicht. Da wird aus einem einem Stück Rutenblank, ich habe da mehrere defekte Ruten oder auch andere Blanks, zum Beispiel eine die gebrochen ist, ein passendes Teil für ein Trotterhandteil als Korkgriff hergestellt, das den Blank der SwingTip aufnimmt, fertig ist eine völlig neue Rute.

So bauen wir zum Beispiel aus manchmal mehreren unterschiedlichen Blanks eine völlig neu konzipierte Rute. Da muss man natürlich vorher durch "Schwingen" oder biegen der Blanks einschätzen, ob das funktionieren kann, dazu ist dann schon Erfahrung gefragt. Aber mit den Jahren haben wir uns da eingefuchst. Deswegen kaufe ich hier und da schon mal eine völlig ramponierte Rute, alleine übersteigt der Wert der Ringe schon oft den Kaufpreis der Rute.

Wenn sie fertig ist, werde ich mal ein Foto einstellen.

PS: Die Fibatube SwingTip ist keine weiche Rute, die ist richtig straff in der Aktion, daher kann man sie für solche Umbauten verwenden!


Tight lines


----------



## Skott

Danke Dace , jetzt wird ein Schuh (Angelrute) draus und ich habe es verstanden...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei Osten Wind verhungern Frau und Kind sagte man bei uns.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ganz so schlimm war es zum Glück auch nicht.
Ich war heute Nachmittag am Flüsschen und hab bissl gefeedert(gebombt klingt gerade unpassend  ).
Das Wasser ist saukalt und die Bisse spärlich.
Dazu kalter Nordwind.
Der Erfolg war dementsprechend überschaubar.

Ne Handvoll kleinere Plötzen und einen halbstarken Döbel.


----------



## Mescalero

Selbst deine Rotaugen haben deutlich mehr Farbe als unsere hier, die Döbel sowieso. 
Petri Heil in den Norden Professor Tinca !


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend, zusammen, nun hab ich es auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Mit den schweren Heavy Feeder-Ruten ging es an die Elbe. Das Wasser ist in den letzten Tagen stark gefallen und mit 6 Grad lausiger kalt. Aber die Sonne scheint die Fische hungrig zu machen. Innerhalb der ersten Stunde bin ich nicht mal dazugekommen, den Stuhl aufzustellen. Bislang sind 6 Güstern bis 30 cm und 2 Plötz und m Kescher gewesen. Mal sehen, was noch kommt. Jetzt wird sich aber erstmal zurückgelehnt und der Frühling genossen.


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm war es zum Glück auch nicht.
> Ich war heute Nachmittag am Flüsschen und hab bissl gefeedert(gebombt klingt gerade unpassend  ).
> Das Wasser ist saukalt und die Bisse spärlich.
> Dazu kalter Nordwind.
> Der Erfolg war dementsprechend überschaubar.
> 
> Ne Handvoll kleinere Plötzen und einen halbstarken Döbel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400955
> Anhang anzeigen 400956
> Anhang anzeigen 400957
> Anhang anzeigen 400958


Wenn auch nach deiner Meinung nicht viele (ich wäre froh darüber), so sind es doch herrlich gefärbte Fische, Petri dazu lieber Professore Professor Tinca


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil allesamt auch von mir!
Wieder mal schöne Berichte und tolle Bilder! 




Dace schrieb:


> Die Davenport & Fortham Peter Stone Farstrike 11' 4" habe ich fertig neu aufgesetzt.


So eine Davenport&Fordham in selber Länge fische ich auch sehr gerne.
Zu Davenport&Fordham gibt das Netz ja nicht sonderlich viel her. Die Qualität ist meiner Meinung nach recht gut.
Der mattgrüne Blank ist auch sehr von Vorteil, was die Sonnenreflexion betrifft.





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> N’Abend, zusammen, nun hab ich es auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Mit den schweren Heavy Feeder-Ruten ging es an die Elbe. Das Wasser ist in den letzten Tagen stark gefallen und mit 6 Grad lausiger kalt. Aber die Sonne scheint die Fische hungrig zu machen. Innerhalb der ersten Stunde bin ich nicht mal dazugekommen, den Stuhl aufzustellen. Bislang sind 6 Güstern bis 30 cm und 2 Plötz und m Kescher gewesen. Mal sehen, was noch kommt. Jetzt wird sich aber erstmal zurückgelehnt und der Frühling genossen.
> Anhang anzeigen 400960
> Anhang anzeigen 400961
> Anhang anzeigen 400962


Dir auch ein dickes Petri , Stephan! Einen schönen Spot hast du dir da ausgesucht mit der "Ruhezone" vor der Halbinsel. Ich halte die Stelle für sehr interessant.
Was liegt da für ein Elektroteil auf dem Baumstamm zwischen den Ruten? Hast du keine Angst, dass es reinfallen könnte?


----------



## Skott

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil allesamt auch von mir!
> Wieder mal schöne Berichte und tolle Bilder!
> 
> 
> 
> So eine Davenport&Fordham in selber Länge fische ich auch sehr gerne.
> Zu Davenport&Fordham gibt das Netz ja nicht sonderlich viel her. Die Qualität ist meiner Meinung nach recht gut.
> Der mattgrüne Blank ist auch sehr von Vorteil, was die Sonnenreflexion betrifft.
> Anhang anzeigen 400963
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Eine wunderschöne nostalgische Kombo...!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ist mein Thermometer! Reinfallen wird es schon nicht, eher vergesse ich das Teil. Also besser schon mal einpacken. Die Bisse kommen übrigens ausschließlich an der Strömungskante.


----------



## Mescalero

Skott 
ADLERAUGE!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das Beißen hat nachgelassen, Zeit für ein kleinen Snack…


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das Beißen hat nachgelassen, Zeit für ein kleinen Snack…
> Anhang anzeigen 400964
> Anhang anzeigen 400965


Ich fass es nicht, uns' Wümme wird zum Gecko!


----------



## Slappy

Zwischenzeitlich wurden ja wieder tolle Fische gefangen. Dickes Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen 



Ich komm gerade nicht ans Wasser. 
Ständig ist was anderes....


----------



## Dace

Schönes Foto Ti-it, eine gute Zusammenstellung. Ich habe 2 von der Davenport & Fortham Peter Stone Farstrike 11' 4" und eine Specimen, alle in braun. 

Sind wirklich tolle Ruten. Ich habe damit auf Schleien, Brassen und Döbel gefischt, wirklich ein Erlebnis, dazu eine Bretton und Welt ist in Ordnung!

Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Sind wirklich tolle Ruten. Ich habe damit auf Schleien, Brassen und Döbel gefischt, wirklich ein Erlebnis, dazu eine Bretton und Welt ist in Ordnung!


Bei Bretton stimm ich dir ebenfalls zu 
Die Schnur mag ich übrigens auch. Colmic Fendreel. 





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil auch allen Ükels, die heute unterwegs sind oder waren.


----------



## Dace

Ti-it 

Schöne Rollen ...

Die Vielfalt an Brettonrollen war umfangreich ...






Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Ich baue daher an meinen Ruten weiter. Die Davenport & Fortham Peter Stone Farstrike 11' 4" habe ich fertig neu aufgesetzt.
> Jetzt baue ich an einer Fibatube SwingTip 275 cm, die wurde zu einer 11' 3" Barbel umgebaut. Schwarzer Blank, schwarze Ringe und rotes Garn - sieht schon mal gut aus.



Bilder wären toll wenn nicht hier dann vielleicht im Rutenbautröt (ne kleine Fotoreportage?) und das verlängern klinkt interessant  



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> N’Abend, zusammen, nun hab ich es auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Mit den schweren Heavy Feeder-Ruten ging es an die Elbe. Das Wasser ist in den letzten Tagen stark gefallen und mit 6 Grad lausiger kalt. Aber die Sonne scheint die Fische hungrig zu machen. Innerhalb der ersten Stunde bin ich nicht mal dazugekommen, den Stuhl aufzustellen. Bislang sind 6 Güstern bis 30 cm und 2 Plötz und m Kescher gewesen. Mal sehen, was noch kommt. Jetzt wird sich aber erstmal zurückgelehnt und der Frühling genossen.



Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke, ja das sind sie die Güstern der Elbe da geht aber noch was hast du wieder bei dir gefischt?
Wie schmecken denn deine Snacks? Bislang hab ich mich da noch nicht rangetraut (so ne Kopfsache)Ganz so schlimm war es zum Glück auch nicht.Ich war heute Nachmittag am Flüsschen und hab bissl gefeedert(gebombt klingt gerade unpassend  ).



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist saukalt und die Bisse spärlich.
> Dazu kalter Nordwind.
> Der Erfolg war dementsprechend überschaubar.
> 
> Ne Handvoll kleinere Plötzen und einen halbstarken Döbel.



Petri Heil zu deinen super gefärbten Fischen die sind echt schön.




Dace schrieb:


> Schöne Rollen ...
> 
> Die Vielfalt an Brettonrollen war umfangreich ...



Was für Schönheiten 



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Wuemmehunter - das liest sich ja prima vom Beißverhalten an der Elbe! Die Stelle sieht top aus. 
Nur etwas von der März-Sonne auf dem Rücken wäre sicher nicht schlecht...

Petri zu den Plötz und dem Döbelnachwuchs, lieber Professor Tinca ! 
Als Synonym fürs „Bomb-Fishing” beim Angeln geht wohl auch „Fishing the Straight Lead”. Nur falls Du suchen solltest...
Falls die anglophilen Spezis an Board Einwände haben dann gerne raus damit.


----------



## Hecht100+

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Was für Schönheiten


Gib mal Bretton in der Suche ein


----------



## geomas

Sehr schöne Gerätschaften präsentiert Ihr wieder am Stammtisch - danke!!

Ich war heute mit einer 10ft Posenrute an der zuletzt erfolgreichen Aland-Stelle, hatte aber leider keinen Erfolg damit.






Ersteinsatz für eine kürzlich günstig erworbene Match-Daiwa. Das war wohl die erste, die vom Aufbau her den Aero-Shimanos ähnelte.
Die Rolle ist etwas zu groß und schwer für das Rütchen, funktionierte aber wie erhofft. Die Bremse konnte ich leider mangels Widerpart nicht testen.

Als Pose habe ich einen gräßlichen Middy-Waggler benutzt:





Die Montage per Karabinerwirbel finde ich persönlich häßlich, aber es funktioniert.
Durch die „Schwimmringe” soll die Pose beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche vorm zu tiefen Eintauchen bewahrt werden.
Ich habe die Pose meist rausgependelt, kein Thema heute bei kurzer Distanz.

Aber auf keiner Tiefe gab es einen Biß an der Posenrute (Köder Breadpunch). Auf der zeitweise parallel gefischten OCC-Rute gab es den einzigen Biß des Vormittags, ein erstaunlich kräftiger Brassen kam an Land.





Der war ungewöhnlich mit den bekannten schwarzen Punkten übersäht, auch die Flossen.
Eine solche Verteilung habe ich noch nie gesehen und auch noch keinen Brassen mit diesem massiven Befall an Metazerkarien.

Fachfrage: sind auch die Punkte „Metazerkarien” oder ist das falsch formuliert?


----------



## Mescalero

Den Petris an die Elbe schließe ich mich an Wuemmehunter !
Ein wirklich schönes Fleckchen Erde zum Angeln und ein paar tolle Schuppentiere hast du gelandet. Wären vielleicht noch mehr gewesen, wenn du den Fischen nicht den Köder weggefuttert hättest.

Die Elbe steht ganz weit oben auf meiner imaginären Ausflugsliste für verlängerte Wochenenden. Bisschen weiter stromauf vielleicht....


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zum Dalmatinerbrassen geomas !

Das sind schon Metazerkarien, so viel ich weiß. Fische sind ja nur einer der Zwischenwirte des fiesen Egels, der in seiner adulten Form als Zerkarie bezeichnet wird.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri zum Dalmatinerbrassen geomas !
> 
> Das sind schon Metazerkarien, so viel ich weiß. Fische sind ja nur einer der Zwischenwirte des fiesen Egels, der in seiner adulten Form als Zerkarie bezeichnet wird.



Danke - und die Punkte sind „Eiernester” als Vorstufe der Egel, die dann den fischfressenden Vogel befallen?
Ich sehe hier immer wieder sehr stark von Metazerkarien befallene Rotaugen, auch und gerade das Maul, der „Schlund” sind teilweise extrem befallen.
Eine so relativ gleichmäßige Verteilung wie bei dem Brassen sah ich nie.


----------



## Mescalero

So habe ich das auch noch nicht gesehen. Eben habe ich gelesen, dass insbesondere Forellen daran zugrunde gehen können. Befallen wird wohl auch die Netzhaut, was zur Erblindung führt. Das scheint mir einer der Fälle zu sein, wo die Evolution nicht bis zu Ende gedacht hat - welchen Nutzen haben Saugwürmer im Ökosystem?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Ich baue daher an meinen Ruten weiter. Die Davenport & Fortham Peter Stone Farstrike 11' 4" habe ich fertig neu aufgesetzt.
> Jetzt baue ich an einer Fibatube SwingTip 275 cm, die wurde zu einer 11' 3" Barbel umgebaut. Schwarzer Blank, schwarze Ringe und rotes Garn - sieht schon mal gut aus.





Dace schrieb:


> Nein lieber Skott , zaubern kann ich auch nicht. Da wird aus einem einem Stück Rutenblank, ich habe da mehrere defekte Ruten oder auch andere Blanks, zum Beispiel eine die gebrochen ist, ein passendes Teil für ein Trotterhandteil als Korkgriff hergestellt, das den Blank der SwingTip aufnimmt, fertig ist eine völlig neue Rute.
> 
> So bauen wir zum Beispiel aus manchmal mehreren unterschiedlichen Blanks eine völlig neu konzipierte Rute. Da muss man natürlich vorher durch "Schwingen" oder biegen der Blanks einschätzen, ob das funktionieren kann, dazu ist dann schon Erfahrung gefragt. Aber mit den Jahren haben wir uns da eingefuchst. Deswegen kaufe ich hier und da schon mal eine völlig ramponierte Rute, alleine übersteigt der Wert der Ringe schon oft den Kaufpreis der Rute.
> 
> Wenn sie fertig ist, werde ich mal ein Foto einstellen.
> 
> PS: Die Fibatube SwingTip ist keine weiche Rute, die ist richtig straff in der Aktion, daher kann man sie für solche Umbauten verwenden!


Das ist richtiger Rutenbau, nicht nur ein Ruten*auf*bau! 

Möge das Vorhaben der Modifikation gelingen, solche wirklichen Unikate sind wirklich etwas besonderes und hoffentlich befriedigendes.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> So eine Davenport&Fordham in selber Länge fische ich auch sehr gerne.
> Zu Davenport&Fordham gibt das Netz ja nicht sonderlich viel her. Die Qualität ist meiner Meinung nach recht gut.
> Der mattgrüne Blank ist auch sehr von Vorteil, was die Sonnenreflexion betrifft.
> Anhang anzeigen 400963


Wow, das ist mal eine wirkliche Farbe, und gut proportioniert und schön gebaut samt dem (un)verträglichem Rot-Grün ist sie auch noch.
Eine Nicht-Glitzer Rute ist nochmal wieder was ganz anderes bei Sonnenschein, beste Fische daran!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

all aktuell das Fischwasser Erreichende,

tolle Fische und schöne Bilder für das winterliche Wetter , macht Vorfreude auf wenn bei mir wieder die Angelsaison starten darf.
Im Moment ist die Zeit leider einfach knapp bei mir.


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Petri allen glücklichen Fängern hier!
> 
> Da sind ja wirklich kapitale Burschen dabei, insbesondere der Aland von geomas , aber auch die Döbel von Minimax . Schade dass die Fische nur gemessen werden, ich denke gewichtsmäßig hätte geomas  sicherlich seinen PB mehrmals verbessern können.  Die Posentaktik ist glaube ich eine gute Wahl.
> 
> ...



Danke. Das Gewicht der besonders dicken Alande interessiert mich tatsächlich, aber da ich in der Stadt angele und es oft Zuschauer gibt scheint mir das Wiegen nicht angebracht zu sein. Bleibt als „Option” die Küchenwaage - und so neugierig auf das Gewicht bin ich dann doch nicht...

Was ich gerade entdeckt habe ist ein Gewichtsrechner für Fische:





__





						Angler-Wiki: Fischgewicht mit dem Korpulenzfaktor berechnen | Fischlexikon
					

Mit Hilfe unseres Fisch-Kalkulators könnt Ihr unter Vorgabe der Fischlänge das Fischgewicht berechnen.



					www.fischlexikon.eu
				




Natürlich ist so etwas nur ein zwangsläufig ungenaues Hilfsmittel, aber bei den Alanden mag die Berechnung halbwegs hinkommen.
Die besseren Alande der letzten Wochen hatten so 53 bis gut 54cm, der Rechner wirft ein Gewicht von etwa 5 deutschen Pfunden aus.
Das mag so passen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Klingt sehr danach, als wenn du aus dem Kleinfisch-Match-Coarse Bereich damit ganz schön raus bist


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
So in etwa kommt das sicher hin. Legt man Karpfen zugrunde (der Korpulenzfaktor  ist ja ähnlich), kommen sogar noch ein paar Gramm mehr raus. Ein Döbel wäre bei der Länge etwas leichter, eine Schleie auch.
Bei Dr. Catch gibt es eine Tabelle, da steht auch noch das ungefähre Alter des Fisches dabei. Finde ich interessant.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Astacus74: Ja, ich habe wieder fast in Sichtweite meines Heimatdorfes gefischt, 3 Minuten mit dem Auto und das hab ich nur genommen, damit der Ferdi es warm hat.
geomas: Ich wohne leider auf der linken Elbseite, da wird es schon etwas frisch, wenn die Sonne hinter den Bämen verschwindet.
Mescalero: Du bist jederzeit eingeladen.
Noch ein Wort zu meinem gestrigen Snack: Geröstete Hausgrillen schmecken tatsächlich und sind schön crunchy. Die gibt es mitunter von unserem Chef, der uns auch schon mit Insekten-Burgern verwöhnt hat. Aber ich muss Frank recht geben, dieses ganze Insektengesumse  ist wegen der Bilder im Kopf gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bisse von Fischen hab ich übrigens auf geröstete Hausgrille noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Mescalero

Vor gut 20 Jahren habe ich auf einem Markt in Namibia auch so etwas gesehen und am Ende auch gegessen. Es waren Mopanewürmer - die Raupen eines Falters, die zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit "geerntet" und anschließend geröstet werden. Angeblich eine Delikatesse....na ja...


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> geomas
> So in etwa kommt das sicher hin. Legt man Karpfen zugrunde (der Korpulenzfaktor  ist ja ähnlich), kommen sogar noch ein paar Gramm mehr raus. Ein Döbel wäre bei der Länge etwas leichter, eine Schleie auch.
> Bei Dr. Catch gibt es eine Tabelle, da steht auch noch das ungefähre Alter des Fisches dabei. Finde ich interessant.


Ich denke der Kopulationsfaktor ist auch nicht unerheblich !


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Danke. Das Gewicht der besonders dicken Alande interessiert mich tatsächlich, aber da ich in der Stadt angele und es oft Zuschauer gibt scheint mir das Wiegen nicht angebracht zu sein. Bleibt als „Option” die Küchenwaage - und so neugierig auf das Gewicht bin ich dann doch nicht...
> 
> Was ich gerade entdeckt habe ist ein Gewichtsrechner für Fische:



Die Küchenwaage ist sicher keine Option für so einen kapitalen Burschen.

Ich habe mir den Rechner angeschaut und mal meinen 58er Aland als Beispiel da eingegeben, das Gewicht wurde mit etwas über 6 Pfd. ausgegeben, das passt in etwa, er ist über 6.

Ich finde der Aland ist eine tolle Fischart ...
PS: Der Aland ist nicht der 6er







Ich kann aber sagen das zum Beispiel beim Döbel das Gewicht zwischen 54 cm und 58 cm bis  1 1/2 Pfd. schwanken kann. Ich habe hier Döbel, die mit einer länge von 58 cm die 5 pfd. und andere sind über 6 Pfd. Wie gesagt, Länge ist nicht alles ... 

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Als Pose habe ich einen gräßlichen Middy-Waggler benutzt:


Aber ehrlich geomas, der ist wirklich gräßlich, und das von Middy ... 

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe hier Döbel, die mit einer länge von 58 cm die 5 pfd. und andere sind über 6 Pfd. Wie gesagt, Länge ist nicht alles ...


 Genau deshalb finde, dass Länge alles ist.
Das Gewicht schwankt im Jahresverlauf doch erheblich (und ist deshalb unwichtig), die Länge aber nicht.

Nur weil der 54er Döbel zur Laichzeit 200gr. mehr wiegt als der 57er nach der Laichzeit, bleibt der 57er doch größere/bessere Fisch.

Ich kopiere mal einem älteren Beitrag :

Das Gewicht würde ich bei Fangmeldungen gar nicht berücksichtigen(wenn ich da Entscheider wäre), sondern nur die Länge/Größe und das bei allen Fischen.
Ein Meterkarpfen mit 12 Kilo ist für mich klar größer als ein kugelrundes Mastschwein mit 70cm und 13 Kilo.

Es war Richard Walker, der schon vor langer Zeit sagte:
_"Die Auffassung, dass ein Karpfen von 20 Pfund 10 Gramm ein großer Triumph sei, man sich aber über ein Karpfen von 19 Pfund 490 Gramm eigentlich schämen müsse, ist handfester Unsinn. Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Angler ihr Glück davon abhängig machen, ob ein Fisch vor dem Kescher zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Scheiße verliert oder nicht.“_

Mit dem Gewicht lässt sich auch leichter bescheißen als als mit einem Maßband neben dem Fisch. Besonders Fischen, die zurückgestet werden(also gerade Karpfen), sollte man die Wiegeprozedur ersparen und nur schnell die Länge nehmen.


----------



## Niklas32

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau deshalb finde, dass Länge alles ist.
> Das Gewicht schwankt im Jahresverlauf doch erheblich (und ist deshalb unwichtig), die Länge aber nicht.
> 
> Mit dem Gewicht lässt sich auch leichter bescheißen als als mit einem Maßband neben dem Fisch. Besonders Fischen, die zurückgestet werden(also gerade Karpfen), sollte man die Wiegeprozedur ersparen und nur schnell die Länge nehmen.


Im Grundgedanken muss ich dir da zustimmen. Aber bei einigen Fischarten zählt für mich schon die restliche Statur des Fisches mit rein. Für mich macht es schon nen Unterschied, ob ich nen 90er lang gezogenen Schuppi oder nen 85er mit reichlich Jahren und breitem Kreuz fange. Da ist der 85 für mich dann der größere Erfolg. Um das Festzustellen brauche ich aber natürlich keine Waage 

Das Wiegen sehe ich gar nicht als großes Problem an. Der Fisch liegt eh in der Wanne. Da hänge ich ihn in eben dieser schnell an die Waage. Das Ganze dauert keine 15 Sekunden. Zum Messen brauche ich da mitunter (weil ich immer noch ohne vernünftiges Maßband auskommen muss) schon mal länger. Vor allem wenn der Fisch noch schön am Zappeln ist. 

Ein gutes Beispiel ist auch der monströse Hecht von jkc vom Ende des letzten Jahres, falls sich noch wer erinnert. Dieser war nicht übermäßig lang, hatte aber ein sehr breites Kreuz und einen riesigen Kopf. 

Die Ganze Reduzieren aufs Gewicht nervt aber schon gewaltig. Meiner Meinung werden dann aber auch Fehler vom Verband gemacht. Zumindest bei uns ist die Angabe in der Fangkarte nicht etwa in cm, sondern in kg zu machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Beispiel ist auch der monströse Hecht von jkc vom Ende des letzten Jahres, falls sich noch wer erinnert. Dieser war nicht übermäßig lang, hatte aber ein sehr breites Kreuz und einen riesigen Kopf.



Jupp aber erst ein Meterhecht ist ein Meterhecht, egal wie fett er sich vorher gefressen hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das Wiegen sehe ich gar nicht als großes Problem an. Der Fisch liegt eh in der Wanne.



Abgesehen vom Karpfen-Camping, schleppt doch niemand ne Abhak-Wanne mit zum Angeln.


----------



## Niklas32

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Karpfen-Camping, schleppt doch niemand ne Abhak-Wanne mit zum Angeln.


Das stimmt. Es macht aber auch sonst keiner einen riesigen Aufriss um 100 Gramm. 
Allgemein kenne ich sonst nur das FoPu angeln, wo Angler mit Waagen am Wasser hantieren. Dort stört es die Fische aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit dem Gewicht lässt sich auch leichter bescheißen als als mit einem Maßband neben dem Fisch.



Dann sollte aber tunlichst auf die Stellung der Schwanzflosse geachtet werden ...



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Karpfen-Camping, schleppt doch niemand ne Abhak-Wanne mit zum Angeln.



 Doch ich; zwar keine Wanne aber eine entsprechende Matte ...



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur weil der 54er Döbel zur Laichzeit 200gr. mehr wiegt als der 57er nach der Laichzeit, bleibt der 57er doch größere/bessere Fisch.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, das trifft auch auf die Zeit außerhalb der Laichzeit zu.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Die Ganze Reduzieren aufs Gewicht nervt aber schon gewaltig. Meiner Meinung werden dann aber auch Fehler vom Verband gemacht.



Hier geht es um kg/ha und Wirtschaftlichkeit und Ertrag. Ich kann mich noch gut an den Standardsatz unseres Gewässerwartes erinnern: soundsoviel kg/ha sind ein gutes Ergebnis. Da interessiert es nicht wirklich, was der Angler möchte. Ich weiß es nicht, wie es sich in cm, m/ ha darstellen lassen würde.

Für mich gehört wiegen und messen zusammen, nur messen ist eindimensional. Mich interessiert neben der Länge auch mal der Umfang eines Fisches. Ich glaube kaum, das Dick Walker seine Fische nur gemessen hätte ...



Tight lines


----------



## geomas

#gewicht
Das Gewicht eines individuellen Fisches schwankt natürlich und je nach Gewässer, Konkurrenz, Nahrungsangebot gibt es innerhalb ei ner Art ganz bestimmt „Fisch-Stämme”, die durchschnittlich einen höheren Korpulenzfaktor als andere „Stämme” aufweisen.

Das ist ja auch so ein Dauerthema von mir - woher kommen die Farbschläge, warum sind von drei nacheinander gefangenen und sonst identischen Plötz zwei blitzeblank und einer abgerockt und Metazerkarien-befallen? Die ganz leicht bläulich schimmernden Exemplare mögen überwiegend „pelagisch” unterwegs sein in einem tieferen Gewässerabschnitt, die gelb-goldigeren vielleicht eher in flachen Gewässerbereichen leben. Diese sind dann auch eher von Metazerkarien befallen.

Die dicksten der zuletzt gefangenen Alande würde ich auf gut 5 deutsche Pfund schätzen, also vielleicht an die 6 britischen Pfunde.
Ne geeignete Waage und so hab ich, vielleicht ergibt sich eine Wiegemöglichkeit mal.
Ein genaueres Vermessen der gefangenen Fische ist in der City praktisch selten möglich.

Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich da zwei konkurrierende Gedanken im Kopf: einerseits möchte ich „erlebnisorientiert angeln, die Zeit am Wasser genießen” und „Fische nicht zu Zahlen degradieren”, andererseits bin ich natürlich neugierig und wüßte gerne, ob der Fisch von vorgestern größer und schwerer war als der von vor drei Jahren (bildlich gesprochen).
Ich denke, Ihr alle am Stammtisch wißt, wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Dann sollte aber tunlichst auf die Stellung der Schwanzflosse geachtet werden ...



Ja klar. Immer maximale Länge.




Dace schrieb:


> Doch ich; zwar keine Wanne aber eine entsprechende Matte ...



Na sag ich doch - keine Wanne. 
Ne Abhakmatte nehmen ja einige Leute mit aber zum Wiegen eignen sich die wenigsten.




Dace schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, das trifft auch auf die Zeit außerhalb der Laichzeit zu.



Genau. Das bestätigt ja das über's Jahr schwankende Gewicht(Laichzeit war nur ein einfaches Beispiel).



Dace schrieb:


> Für mich gehört wiegen und messen zusammen, nur messen ist eindimensional. Mich interessiert neben der Länge auch mal der Umfang eines Fisches. Ich glaube kaum, das Dick Walker seine Fische nur gemessen hätte ...



Ich hab ja auch schon Fische gewogen aber dann nur beim Karpfen-Camping mit allem Zubehör oder zu Hause(zum Verzehr bestimmte Fische).
Beim (mobilen besonders) Alltagsangeln spare ich mir und dem Fisch die Prozedur und lege den nur kurz auf ein Maßband.
ZB so eines:








						Angel Domäne Luxus Maßband Pike Scale Hechtangst
					

Vorteile: Angel Domäne Luxus Maßband Pike Scale Hechtangst  Schnelles und schonendes Vermessen des Fangs Zentimeter genau Klein zusammenrollbarBesonders große Ableseskala  Schluss mit dem Anglerlatein - Hier kommt das genaue Angel Domäne Luxus Maßband Pike Scale Hechtangst  Wir haben das bra...




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## skyduck

Hallo  Leute,

ich brauchte erstmal ein paar Tage um die Schmach vom Wochende zu verdauen. Ich bin zwei komplette Tage zur Werse gefahren (und musste feststellen, das nur weil man vor 30 Jahren jeden Fahrrad-Schleichweg kannte dies nicht auch immer noch so sein muss- ich habe mich mehrmals richtig schön verfahren )

Ich bin vom frühen Vormittag bis zur Dämmerung am zweiten Tag auch bis zur absoluten Dunkelheit geblieben. Als erste Amtshandlung habe ich erst einmal den halben Inhalt meiner Tacklebox auf den Boden verteilt.

Ich habe einegsetzt:

Methodfeeder mit Pellets
Breadpunch
Liquidised Bread
Mais im Ganzen und ausgequetscht, mit und ohne Liquid
Maden, Pinkies, Caster
Mistwürmer
Teig

Hakengröße von 18 bis 8

Posenangeln an verschiedenen Stellen, Tiefen

Minifeeder
Bomb
Method

Ich habe an beiden Tagen nicht einen einzigen Biss gehabt in insgesamt 17 Angelstunden.

Puuh langsam frustriert es etwas. Ich hoffe am WE komme ich zumindest einmal zum See und auch das die Temperaturen es etwas einfacher machen.

Klar war es trotzdem schön aber wir wollen ja nicht nur Landschaftsaufnahmen sehen 

Achso im Einsatz war die schöne alte Tricast Wand mit der 0,5 oz Spitze und die moderne Brownig CK Wand mit 1 oz, sowie die Ehmanns Ledger als Posenrute umgebaut.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich da zwei konkurrierende Gedanken im Kopf: einerseits möchte ich „erlebnisorientiert angeln, die Zeit am Wasser genießen” und „Fische nicht zu Zahlen degradieren”, andererseits bin ich natürlich neugierig und wüßte gerne, ob der Fisch von vorgestern größer und schwerer war als der von vor drei Jahren (bildlich gesprochen).



Gut beschrieben geomas , die Zeit am Wasser genießen. 


Ich denke mal, dass nicht wenige Angler nur allein zum Nahrungserwerb ans Wasser treibt. 

Wie hier jeden aufs neue aufgezeigt wird, überwiegt ein großer Teil des Angelns der Technik und des Geräts und vieles mehr. Viele Überlegungen gehen in den nächsten Angeltag und irgendwann am Ende des Angeltages würde ein schöner Fang on topp den Tag abrunden. Was mit dem Fang letztendlich passiert, ist so vielfältig wie die Herangehensweise an den Angeltag: der eine misst, der andere wiegt, einige sehen den Fang im Topf oder Pfanne ... 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne Abhakmatte nehmen ja einige Leute mit aber zum Wiegen eignen sich die wenigsten.



Ich sehe hier die Abhakmatte bei Fischen wie Döbel, Brasse, Schleie, Aland getrennt vom Wiegen. Dazu benutze ich ein geeignetes Wiegenetz. Das bekommt man in Deutschland leider nicht überall. 


Tight lines


----------



## Racklinger

Bei dem Wetter muss man auch fast ans Wasser gehen. Mittlerweile hat bei uns auch dieser fiese eiskalte Ost-Wind aufgehört, da hätte das Angeln keinen Spass gemacht  
Aber im Moment gehen die Gedanken wirklich dahingehend, am Sonntag eine kurze Session einzulegen, evtl. sogar mit Matchrute und Waggler. 
Mal gucken wie sich dass Wetter weiterhin verhält


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn ihr euch mit der vordringlichen zu wertenden Eigenschaft des gefangenen Fisches als Länge oder Gewicht nicht einigen könnt,
dann bringe ich mal eine dritten Wert in die Diskussion: 

Der Power- oder Turbo-Faktor, das was der Fisch als FS  (die "FischStärke" wie PS als Pferdestärke) am Zughaken leistet.

Das ist mir persönlich am wichtigsten, ein großer Schlappfisch ist nicht annähernd so spannend wie ein wilder und gewitzter Powerfisch. Dabei hängt viel vom Wasser bzw. dessen Qualität ab.
Mit vermessenen Bremsabzugsstärken lässt sich da sogar realistisch etwas messen, das klackern bei guten Rollenbremsen ist eindeutig, die Rutenauslastung bzw. Überlastung ist auch wunderbar.


----------



## geomas

skyduck - hallo Dirk, ach schade, daß Dein beachtlicher Einsatz nicht durch Fische am anderen Ende der Strippe belohnt wurde. 
Also am aufgefahrenen Tackle kann es nicht liegen, so die Ferndiagnose. Ich tippe als mögliche „Fehlerquelle” auf die beangelten Stellen.
Ganz sicher platzt demnächst der Knoten und ab geht die Post an Picker und Wand...


Dace - die Mischung macht es eben beim Angeln. Da kommt viel zusammen - Naturerlebnis (geht auch in der Stadt, wenn man Glück hat), Entspannung, Anspannung, Enttöäuschung und Freude, Fische, Tackle-Tüftelei. Mal ist Zahl oder Größe der Fische Nebensache, dann wieder wichtiger. 



Noch mal zum Wiegen: ich hatte mir sogar ne spezielle Wiegeschlinge* für Fische in Aland/Döbelgröße zugelegt und ne Waage (Flyweight MK2 bis max 12 lb), die die Flußgottheiten nicht durch Überambitionen verärgert. Die werde ich einfach öfters mal ans Wasser mitnehmen.

*) https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/landing-equipment/tb-ss-weigh-sling.html


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck
Oh wie schade! So ein idyllisches Plätzchen und penibel organisiert warst du wohl auch, da hätte wenigstens ein siebenzölliges Rotauge drin sein sollen. Beim nächsten Mal klappt es bestimmt (mir hilft dieses Mantra schon seit einigen Wochen).

#wiegen
Ein Hecht-Youtuber, dem ich followe, wiegt manchmal, indem er den Kescherkopf samt Fisch kurz an die Waage hängt. Das Gewicht des Keschers wird natürlich abgezogen. 
Das scheint mir eine schonende und unkomplizierte Methode zu sein. Bei Publikumsverkehr ist natürlich jede Methode ungünstig, in dem Fall würde ich wahrscheinlich auch lieber darauf verzichten.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Wiegen: ich hatte mir sogar ne spezielle Wiegeschlinge* für Fische in Aland/Döbelgröße zugelegt und ne Waage (Flyweight MK2 bis max 12 lb), die die Flußgottheiten nicht durch Überambitionen verärgert. Die werde ich einfach öfters mal ans Wasser mitnehmen.



So etwas in der Art habe ich zurzeit im Einsatz, ist praktisch, lässt sich gut zusammenfalten und transportieren, ist für Aland und Co für mich ausreichend:

Wiegenetz 

Tight lines


----------



## Niklas32

Ich habe es heute Nachmittag nochmal an den kleinen Waldsee geschafft. Leider wehte quer über den See eine fiese Brise. Diese hat mir etwas die Angelei mit Pose an der OCC Rute vermiest.
Nichtsdestotrotz hat mir die Feederrute 2 Rotfedern und nen Plötz gebracht.





Mittel zum Ziel war heute definitiv ein Lockspray. Ich habe erst eine Weile mit den Ködern rumprobiert, aber alles brachte keinen Erfolg. Also habe ich den Köder mal etwas angesprüht. Recht zeitnah gab es einen Biss. Testweise habe ich immer nach dem neu beködern den puren Köder benutzt. Erst nachdem dieser eine Zeit ohne Aktion blieb, besprühte ich den Köder und warf neu aus. Meist gab es darauf dann zeitnah einen Biss. War auf jeden Fall Interessant.


Allen, die es die letzten Tage ans Wasser geschafft haben, wünsche ich ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Rotfeder ist ja so schön rot, die macht sogar rote Finger!


----------



## Niklas32

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Rotfeder ist ja so schön rot, die macht sogar rote Finger!


Die Sonne hat sie schön angestrahlt. Über die leicht rötlich wirkenden Finger auf dem Foto war ich aber auch erstaunt


----------



## Mescalero

Bildschön! Petri Niklas32


----------



## Mescalero

Welches Spray war das nochmal? Hab ich glatt überlesen.


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> Welches Spray war das nochmal? Hab ich glatt überlesen.


Ist kein Geheimnis. Mainline bait spray milky Toffee. 
Das hat sich bei der letzten Bestellung mit in den Warenkorb verirrt, als ich nur die Grippa Stops bestellt habe.


----------



## Kopfangler

Der Lockspraytest hat mal wieder gezeigt, welch große Wirkung kleine Unterschiede oft haben. Viele Angler sind häufig zu bequem, ein wenig zu probieren. Gerade im kalten Wasser, wenn sich die Fische noch wenig bewegen, kann ein Lockstoff die Fische zur Nahrungssuche animieren. Gut gemacht!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Power- oder Turbo-Faktor, das was der Fisch als FS
> 
> Das ist mir persönlich am wichtigsten, ein großer Schlappfisch ist nicht annähernd so spannend wie ein wilder und gewitzter Powerfisch.


Ich finde das ist ein wichtiger Punkt, ich stimme zu, wer kennt das Phänomen nicht.
Wenn der Anhieb erstmal mit verärgerten Sprung quittiert wird, und der clevere Kontrahent gerne auch die Strömung in seinen Widerstand einbezieht, dann sind ein paar Zentimeter oder Unzen mehr oder weniger garnicht mehr so wichtig. Bei solchen Burschen weiss man schon, das die garantiert noch Reserven für ein einzwei Fisimatenten vorm Kescher einplanen.

Die beiden Jungs vom Dienstag z.B. waren von ganz unterschiedlicher Disposition. Der größere war eigentlich bis auf ein paar Kopfstösse ganz kooperativ. Der etwas kleinere Hat erstmal nen Riesenplatsch hingelegt und wollte dann zielsicher und partout ins Geäst, und als das nicht klappte schön in die Strömung querstellen. Der Bursche hat seinen Spinat gegessen, keine Frage.

Weitaus häufiger habe ich aber den Fall das die 'Tagesform' für alle Fische an dem Tag und dem Abschnitt gilt.

Ich freue mich nach wie vor über jeden Fisch*, und mein Maßstab hat nicht notwendigerweise was mit Größe/Gewicht zu tun, aber auch. geomas hat recht, wenn er die Gefahr betont, die Kreatur auf eine Zahl zu reduzieren: Da muss man ein bisschen aufpassen, gerade wenn man sich Speziesmässig ein bisschen spezialisiert. Merk ich auch an mir selbst.

Zur Frage Gewicht vs Länge: Für mich bleibt die Länge, ganz wie es Professor Tinca sagt, die Länge mein entscheidendes Grössenkriterium. Sie ist im Jahreslauf/Lebenszeit des Fisches nicht mehr wandelbar, und für mich ist vor allem das Messverfahren schnell und schonend durchführbar. Meist werfe ich meinen kleinen Zollstock den ich immer in der Westentasche trage auf den Kescher oder in die Landezone , ein kurzer Schnappschuss, das wars. Die Messung ermittle bzw. lese ich dann später ab

Herzlich 
Minimax

*Fisch im Sinne von _squalius cephalus_, bei _blicca bjoerkna_ habe ich manchmal unfromme Gedanken


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Gerätschaften präsentiert Ihr wieder am Stammtisch - danke!!
> 
> Ich war heute mit einer 10ft Posenrute an der zuletzt erfolgreichen Aland-Stelle, hatte aber leider keinen Erfolg damit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ersteinsatz für eine kürzlich günstig erworbene Match-Daiwa. Das war wohl die erste, die vom Aufbau her den Aero-Shimanos ähnelte.
> Die Rolle ist etwas zu groß und schwer für das Rütchen, funktionierte aber wie erhofft. Die Bremse konnte ich leider mangels Widerpart nicht testen.
> 
> Als Pose habe ich einen gräßlichen Middy-Waggler benutzt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Montage per Karabinerwirbel finde ich persönlich häßlich, aber es funktioniert.
> Durch die „Schwimmringe” soll die Pose beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche vorm zu tiefen Eintauchen bewahrt werden.
> Ich habe die Pose meist rausgependelt, kein Thema heute bei kurzer Distanz.
> 
> Aber auf keiner Tiefe gab es einen Biß an der Posenrute (Köder Breadpunch). Auf der zeitweise parallel gefischten OCC-Rute gab es den einzigen Biß des Vormittags, ein erstaunlich kräftiger Brassen kam an Land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der war ungewöhnlich mit den bekannten schwarzen Punkten übersäht, auch die Flossen.
> Eine solche Verteilung habe ich noch nie gesehen und auch noch keinen Brassen mit diesem massiven Befall an Metazerkarien.



Petri Heil zu deinem Brassen den hat es ja ganz schön erwischt und bei deiner Beschreibung "Als Pose habe ich einen gräßlichen Middy-Waggler benutzt" ja da kann ich ich mich nur anschließen obwohl Funktion vor Obtik, wenn das denn funktioniert wieso
nicht.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Elbe steht ganz weit oben auf meiner imaginären Ausflugsliste für verlängerte Wochenenden. Bisschen weiter stromauf vielleicht....



Nur zu sag Bescheid wenn du denn mal da bist und einen Trip planst



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> 3 Minuten mit dem Auto und das hab ich nur genommen, damit der Ferdi es warm hat.



So soll es sein frei nach dem Motto "Alles für den Dackel alles für den Hund, unser Leben für den Hund" das können meist nur Hundemenschen verstehen


skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich brauchte erstmal ein paar Tage um die Schmach vom Wochende zu verdauen. Ich bin zwei komplette Tage zur Werse gefahren (und musste feststellen, das nur weil man vor 30 Jahren jeden Fahrrad-Schleichweg kannte dies nicht auch immer noch so sein muss- ich habe mich mehrmals richtig schön verfahren )
> 
> Ich bin vom frühen Vormittag bis zur Dämmerung am zweiten Tag auch bis zur absoluten Dunkelheit geblieben. Als erste Amtshandlung habe ich erst einmal den halben Inhalt meiner Tacklebox auf den Boden verteilt.
> 
> Ich habe einegsetzt:
> 
> Methodfeeder mit Pellets
> Breadpunch
> Liquidised Bread
> Mais im Ganzen und ausgequetscht, mit und ohne Liquid
> Maden, Pinkies, Caster
> Mistwürmer
> Teig
> 
> Hakengröße von 18 bis 8
> 
> Posenangeln an verschiedenen Stellen, Tiefen
> 
> Minifeeder
> Bomb
> Method
> 
> Ich habe an beiden Tagen nicht einen einzigen Biss gehabt in insgesamt 17 Angelstunden.
> 
> Puuh langsam frustriert es etwas. Ich hoffe am WE komme ich zumindest einmal zum See und auch das die Temperaturen es etwas einfacher machen.
> 
> Klar war es trotzdem schön aber wir wollen ja nicht nur Landschaftsaufnahmen sehen
> 
> Achso im Einsatz war die schöne alte Tricast Wand mit der 0,5 oz Spitze und die moderne Brownig CK Wand mit 1 oz, sowie die Ehmanns Ledger als Posenrute umgebaut.



Aber du hast "Alles"   gegeben also an Einsatz und Motivation hat es nicht gelegen, ich würde es nicht als Schmach empfinden geschneidert zu haben, allein schon der Einsatz des Geräte verteilens um die Flussgottheiten gnädig zustimmen
das ist schon grandios.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute Nachmittag nochmal an den kleinen Waldsee geschafft. Leider wehte quer über den See eine fiese Brise. Diese hat mir etwas die Angelei mit Pose an der OCC Rute vermiest.
> Nichtsdestotrotz hat mir die Feederrute 2 Rotfedern und nen Plötz gebracht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mittel zum Ziel war heute definitiv ein Lockspray. Ich habe erst eine Weile mit den Ködern rumprobiert, aber alles brachte keinen Erfolg. Also habe ich den Köder mal etwas angesprüht. Recht zeitnah gab es einen Biss. Testweise habe ich immer nach dem neu beködern den puren Köder benutzt. Erst nachdem dieser eine Zeit ohne Aktion blieb, besprühte ich den Köder und warf neu aus. Meist gab es darauf dann zeitnah einen Biss. War auf jeden Fall Interessant.



Petri Heil zu deiner schön gefärbten Rotfeder



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mit der vordringlichen zu wertenden Eigenschaft des gefangenen Fisches als Länge oder Gewicht nicht einigen könnt,
> dann bringe ich mal eine dritten Wert in die Diskussion:
> 
> Der Power- oder Turbo-Faktor, das was der Fisch als FS  (die "FischStärke" wie PS als Pferdestärke) am Zughaken leistet.
> 
> Das ist mir persönlich am wichtigsten, ein großer Schlappfisch ist nicht annähernd so spannend wie ein wilder und gewitzter Powerfisch. Dabei hängt viel vom Wasser bzw. dessen Qualität ab.
> Mit vermessenen Bremsabzugsstärken lässt sich da sogar realistisch etwas messen, das klackern bei guten Rollenbremsen ist eindeutig, die Rutenauslastung bzw. Überlastung ist auch wunderbar.



Der Turbo-Faktor ist nicht zu vernachlässigen, wenn ich da so an einige meiner Fänge zurückdenke... da war der Spiegler der mir erst fast die Rute in den Teich gezogen hat dann sich in den Büschen festsetzen wollte, der hatte knappe 60 cm gewogen hatte ich ihn nicht er war aber eher schlank mit einer riesigen Schwanzflosse
und dann der 35 Pfünder der sich ohne große Mühen zum Landgang überreden ließ.

Dann war ich mit dem Sohn meines Kumpels zu Karpfenfischen der hatte da einen Schuppi dran der auch alles gegeben hat






kein Riese aber ein wunderschöner Fisch, der ihm unvergessen bleibt.



Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn der Anhieb erstmal mit verärgerten Sprung quittiert wird, und der clevere Kontrahent gerne auch die Strömung in seinen Widerstand einbezieht, dann sind ein paar Zentimeter oder Unzen mehr oder weniger garnicht mehr so wichtig. Bei solchen Burschen weiss man schon, das die garantiert noch Reserven für ein einzwei Fisimatenten vorm Kescher einplanen.



so sieht es aus und wie gesagt dann die die du einfach einkurbelst und dann denkst "Wat dat denn, der kann doch nicht so groß sein" ist er dann aber doch.


Mein größter Hundezahnöbel hatte 99cm und 17 Pfund und schaut man in die Fanglisten gibt es da welche mit 98cm und 22 Pfund.
Für mich ist es das Zusammenspiel zwischen Länge, Gewicht, Aussehen (Farbe, Missbildungen ect.) und Kampfkraft plus die Fangumstände die das Fangerlebnis vervollständigen.
Das Ganze ist mehr als nur fangen da gehört auch das Aufspüren der Fische, das überlisten das Gerät und was weiß ich noch dazu aber das macht doch grad unser Hobby äh Lebensaufgabe so reizvoll.
Sich immer wieder neue Herausforderungen zu suchen bzw. sich zu stellen.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Das ist eben auch immer eine Frage des passenden Geräts, die Diskussion hatten wir kürzlich schon. Ich schaue manchmal Videos von "Fishing with Dan" - ein Brite, der seinen Altersruhesitz nach Australien verlegt hat und im englischen Commercial-Stil überwiegend Karpfen angelt. Der leiert solche Fische wie den oben gezeigten einfach rein, da bliebe mir die Herausforderung auf der Strecke. So ein Fisch kann ruhig ein bisschen fordernd sein, finde ich! Der Drill am im Verhältnis zur Power des Fisches leichten Gerät ist für mich immer die Krönung. Die Größe/das Gewicht ist mir nur in diesem Zusammenhang wichtig.

Ich vermute, deshalb ist auch das UL Spinnfischen so beliebt. Selbst ein gut handlanger Barsch zieht so eine filigrane Rute ordentlich krumm und will behutsam gebändigt werden, sonst zerhaut es das feine Vorfach. Bei uns Stammtischbrüdern gibt es das natürlich auch. Es sorgt schon für einen ordentlichen Adrenalinkick, wenn man Rotaugen fangen will und plötzlich hängt ein tüchtiger Karpfen am Haken...


----------



## geomas

^ das sehe ich ganz genauso. 

Wobei ein Karpfen an den von mir favorisierten Rotaugen-Geräten etwas zu viel des Guten wäre. 
Ne Mecklenburger Kampfgüster* reicht mir da schon als Überraschungsgegner.


*) Attitüde: „komm Du nur zu mir ins Wasser, du Angler du, dann machen wir Mann gegen Mann, 1 gegen 1”


----------



## geomas

Die angedachte Freitag-Vormittags-Session fällt einem kurzfristig anberaumten Termin zum Opfer. 
Für das Wochenende bahnen sich auch etliche Termine an. Hmmm, sicher möglich wäre ne kurze Stipp-Session, vielleicht auch mehr. Zum Glück verschiebt sich die Dämmerung ja immer weiter in den Abend hinein.
Ich möchte auch mal die andere Flußseite auf Aland antesten, dafür müßte ich aber wohl ne 12ft-Feeder-Rute scharfmachen (45m+).
Die Zahl der aktiven Standup-Paddler, Ruderer... nimmt bei dem so stabilen Sahnewetter von Tag zu Tag zu, bald ist das Beangeln des „anderen Ufers” kaum mehr möglich ohne ständige Unterbrechungen. Der Chef-Schwan hier fährt auch schon wieder Attacken gegen die Rudersportler.


----------



## Dace

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Uli ex-Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund Beyer empfiehlt Tulip in Leber einzulegen. Best of both worlds, Junge!





Minimax schrieb:


> Ach sieh an, der war auch mal dabei? Interessant!



Ich bin mal ganz tief in den Keller gegangen ...






Uli gibt Roland Kescherhilfe beim Karpfenangeln 1985 ...

Uli war zu der Zeit ein ausgezeichneter Friedfischangler ...


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Vielleicht brauchst du ein Bellyboat. Dann kannst du einfach übersetzen, Pöbelschwan und SUPper können dich mal kreuzweise und du könntest auf der anderen Seite vertikal auf Aland...
Ich jedenfalls brauche eins, diese Erkenntnis manifestiert sich von Tag zu Tag mehr. Im Grunde gibt es da gar nichts mehr zu manifestieren, weil der Entschluss schon betoniert ist - nur noch die Finanzierung klar machen und dann wird in See gestochen.

Ich war beim Recherchieren erstaunt, wie günstig die Dinger mittlerweile sind! Das senkt die Hemmschwelle zusätzlich.


----------



## Niklas32

Nächster Versuch. Leider immer noch recht viel Wasser und eine ordentliche Strömung. So muss ich direkt links unter dem Baum Feedern. Die OCC Rute dümpelt direkt vor meinen Füßen umher und hofft auf, ich weiß auch nicht was. 
Auf jeden Fall ist es gut, dass mein Stuhl große Schlammfüße hat. Sonst wäre ich glaube ich schon versunken.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars

Ich habe gestern auch einen seltenen Friedfisch gesehen, zumindest in dieser Größe selten
Der Koi hatte sicher 45-50 cm, die kosten, je nach Art in der Größe schon ein Vermögen 
Der wurde wohl ausgesetzt und hat nicht überlebt


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Ich bin mal ganz tief in den Keller gegangen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401047
> 
> 
> Uli gibt Roland Kescherhilfe beim Karpfenangeln 1985 ...
> 
> Uli war zu der Zeit ein ausgezeichneter Friedfischangler ...
> 
> 
> Tight lines



Mir kommt das Bild so bekannt vor und doch weis ich nicht mehr in welchen Buch ichs schon mal gesehen hab.

Uli kommt ja auch in eurem Buch Winterangeln mit vor und wie ich finde ist er immer noch ein Specimen Hunter....auf seine Weise....in Hinblick auf seinen damaligen Köder den Slottershad hat er durchaus ein Zeichen gesetzt was andere Hersteller erstmal schaffen müssen. Einen Köder seit den 90ern immernoch zu verkaufen und ihn insgeheim bei den Events der FF einzusetzen zeigt doch das vieles anders ist als man immer meint.
Im Grunde ist es jedem seine eigenen Einstellung auf was er angelt und wie, ich für meinen Teil würde mich als Allrounder bezeichnen um dadurch immer eine Abwechslung zu haben.....so freue ich mich z.B. auch wenns im Mai wider auf die 6 Bärtigen losgehen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für mich ist Raubfischangeln Jagd auf Pfannenfische, Anspannung, Adrenalin, mit Krokodilen ringen.
Friedfischangeln ist Entspannung, genießen des gesamten Umfeldes mit dem Draußensein, und viele Fische in der Zeit recht einfach fangen können.
Da gerade der Hecht - je dichter der Bestand und je klarer die Sicht, desto intensiver - mit seinem zeitselektiven Verhalten auch das Beißverhalten der Weißfische stark bestimmt, passt das sogar wunderbar, die Angelarten je nach Gelegenheit zu wählen.
Wenn man bei Sonnenschein mit der Grundrute und Pose schneidert (s. weiter oben  ), liegt das nicht immer an den Zielfischen.


----------



## Niklas32

Nachdem sich ewig nichts tat, gab es irgendwann ein entschlossenes Zupfen an der Rute. Ein Fisch mit ordentlich Gewicht hing. Es war eine dicke Brachse die erst einmal an die Oberfläche kam und sich dann schön in die Strömung stellte. Nach einigen Sekunden kam mir aber alles entgegen geflogen. Der dünndrähtige Haken war aufgebogen
Naja. Nachdem ich ein neues Vorfach mit einem kleinen dicken Haken fertig gemacht habe und diesen grad nochmal prüfte, entglitt der Haken meinen kalten Fingern und wurde vom Wind davon getragen. Durch den starken Wind haben ich das Vorfach leider auch nicht wiedergefunden Beim Suchen bin ich dann auch noch ausgerutscht und im Match gelandet

Naja, nachdem ich dann ein neues gebunden habe und die Montage wieder im Wasser war, gab es innerhalb einer Minute Gezupfel. Der Fisch hing und so konnte ich doch noch eine hübsche Brachse landen. In den nächsten Minuten gab es keine Kontakte mehr und ich musste einpacken.


----------



## geomas

Petri, Niklas32 - gut, daß sich Deine Geduld letztlich auszahlte. Hakenschwund kenne ich auch. 
Aufgebogene Haken habe ich gelegentlich im Kescher, wenn der Fisch schlägt und die Schnur/Rute dies nicht wie im Wasser „abfedern” kann.

Allen anderen, die das herrliche Wetter nutzen: genießt die Märzsonne!


----------



## skyduck

*Hallo liebe Leute,

bei mir hat wieder mein sprichwörtliches Glück (also mein Nicht-Glück) zugeschlagen. Die bei metalmickey bestellten Swingtips sind auf den Wege abhanden gekommen. Der gute Mann macht jetzt ein paar neue für mich, was ich sehr sehr freundlich  finde. Der Schriftwechsel mit ihm war extrem nett, er schrieb so was wie er braucht ein paar Tage, da er ja schon ein sehr alter Urgroßvater ist und dies nur sein Hobby ist, da die Bastelei ihn fit hält. Ich hatte vier Spitze in weiß, gelb und orange bestellt. Ich hoffe das nächste Mal klappt es....

Ja und dann habe ich wohl mal wieder zu schnell Klicki Klicki gemacht beim Shopping. Das Resultat sind tolle Korum Haken mit super feinen Quickstopps, leider ohne das gedachte Vorfach. Habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen aber die Idee ist ja eigentlich gut für die Selbstknüpper, ich denke das Gefriemel dann noch mit den Quickstops ist nix für schwache Nerven *







*Dann sind die Inlinerspitzen vom lieben kuttenkarl angekommen, noch einmal meinen herzlichsten Dank dafür, dass Du so schnell geschaltest und da wirklich direkt dran gedacht hast, echt toll!  Eigentlich eine absolute Rarität die in OVP zu bekommen. Die damals dabei gepackten Spitzenstücke brauche ich nicht, da ich sie ganz normal mit Gewindestiften versehen werden. 
Gepaart werden sie mit der Drennan Ledgermaster, das ist glaube ich genau das richtige Setup. Man kann mit den Dingern sehr weit werfen und der Knicklichthalter funktioniert perfekt für das Angeln in der Dämmerung und Dunkelheit, da spielt dann auch gerade das Inline-System seine Stärken betreffs Tüddelfreiheit und Handling aus. *






*Den Halter und die drei farbigen Elemente kann man nach Belieben arrangieren. Ich habe diese Spitze immer geliebt und bin echt glücklich nach dem Verlust wieder welche zu haben. 
Trotz der vollständig geschlossenen OVP merkt man an den Farben und an den Teilen das Alter deutlich an. Der Messingstift ist verfärbt und die Farbelemte etwas vergilbt, das Plastik der Verpackung ist fast gelb. Das Gummi an der Rutenspitze ist hart und bleibt dauerhaft in der Knickform. Es ist echt ein Wunder einen Laden zu finden der diese Dinger praktisch seit über 10 Jahren da hängen hatte.  Ich bin sehr glücklich darüber.*


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zur Brasse, Niklas32. Schöner Fisch und vor allem ein schöner Swim, an dem Du da fischt. Mich juckt es auch schon wieder, aber der Wind ist heftig und leider auch saukalt. Vielleicht morgen, aber nur an einer windgeschützten Stelle. Montag geht es dann für mich nach Kappeln zu den Salzwasseukelei. Ich habe mir zwei Tage Urlaub genommen und will es wie in jedem Jahr mit der Watbüx am Rabelsund probieren. Schein gab zeitnah vom dortigen Rathaus, damit entfällt schon mal das Anstehen nach einem Erlaubnisschein. Euch allen schon mal einen guten Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Niklas32 freut mich, dass sich deine Geduld ausgezahlt hat. Sehr schöne Brachse!

Uns hat nun auch der Ostwind erreicht. Wollte eigentlich nachmittags bereits ans Wasser. Die starken Böen machten meinen Plan allerdings zu Nichte.
Habe dann mal eine kurze (180cm) Abu Basic 1112 Hohlglas vormontiert. Denke es handelt sich um einen günstigen Stecken. Built by ABU USA. Mein Gedanke war, wenn vllt abends die Brise ein bisschen abflacht, könnte es doch noch was werden und dann will ich dem Wind möglichst wenig Angrifffläche bieten. Die Rolle eine DAM Quick Finessa 220 mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon.

Die Böen flachten ab und ich war dann um 17:30 Uhr am Wasser.
Die Methode heute. Klassisches Spürangeln. Die Döbel hatten großen Hunger und ich habe mit Sicherheit 3,4 eigentlich sichere Bisse versemmelt. 3 Döbel konnte ich allerdings auch erwischen. Die Combo machte sich erstaunlich gut. Nur bei kaltem Wetter Spürangeln und dann noch die linke Hand an einer Metallrolle ist auf Dauer gar nicht so lustig.
Wuemmehunter freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht nächste Woche! 



















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönes Flüsschen, schöne Fische, schönes Tackle.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Skott

Ti-it , Petri zu den Döbeln!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Ti-it und Niklas32 !


----------



## geomas

Danke für das Update, skyduck , Metalmicky1944 ist ein echt netter Typ, hatte nach dem Erhalt meiner Swingtips mit ihm etwas hin- und hergemailt. Schön, daß es ne Lösung für den Transportverlust gibt. 

Ti-it - ha, fetzige Rute, sehr schöne Fische! Petri heil! 
Dein kurzer Bericht ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, daß sich auch mit „einfachsten Mitteln”* wunderbar angeln läßt.




*) das ist keinesfalls abwertend gemeint


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> geomas
> Vielleicht brauchst du ein Bellyboat. Dann kannst du einfach übersetzen, Pöbelschwan und SUPper können dich mal kreuzweise und du könntest auf der anderen Seite vertikal auf Aland...
> Ich jedenfalls brauche eins, diese Erkenntnis manifestiert sich von Tag zu Tag mehr. Im Grunde gibt es da gar nichts mehr zu manifestieren, weil der Entschluss schon betoniert ist - nur noch die Finanzierung klar machen und dann wird in See gestochen.
> 
> Ich war beim Recherchieren erstaunt, wie günstig die Dinger mittlerweile sind! Das senkt die Hemmschwelle zusätzlich.



Ne, Du, also so'n Bellyboat das ist mir nüscht. Ich hatte mich schon mal erkundigt wegen dieser Dinger. Vorteil: die gelten wohl nicht als Boot, sondern als Schwimmhilfe, also sind in den Augen des zuständigen Amtes hier nix anderes als ein Paar Schwimmflügel. Damit gelten dann auch die Bootsangel-Vorschriften nicht (ich kann mich irren!).
Aber letztlich würde ich lieber in einem richtigen kleinen Boot sitzen. Hatte mir auch mal die Sit-on-top-Kayaks angesehen, aber da habe ich das gleiche Problem. Leider sind Liegeplätze für einen kleinen Angelkahn hier in der Nähe nur schwer zu bekommen, das wärs sonst.


----------



## Mescalero

Morgen werde ich aller Voraussicht nach (wenn nicht morgens der Angelverein anruft und unverhofft Hilfe beim Abfischen braucht) zum Mississippi Main aufbrechen. Dort soll es einen sehr seltenen Fisch geben, den man praktisch unmöglich mit angelsportlichen Methoden fangen kann. Ich will es trotzdem versuchen. Das Wetter wird bombastisch, vom Wind abgesehen. Die OCC Rute ist bereit fürs Fliegenwedeln, Posenstippen und das Schlenkern von Silikonwürmern. Maden sind nach vier Wochen Kühlkette noch tiptop in Schuss und kommen auch mit. Vielleicht gebe ich vorher noch zwei, drei Toastscheiben in die Hackschnitzelei.

Ach ja, besagter Fisch heißt Grundel. Nie zuvor gehört...

geomas 
Oh ja, ein Ruderboot wäre natürlich die Krönung. Leider unflexibel und teuer (wegen Liegenpatz). Aber die Vorstellung, im Morgendunst allein mit Kaffeekanne, Pfeife und einer schönen Angelausrüstung auf dem See zu dümpeln....ein Traum.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank euch allen!



geomas schrieb:


> Dein kurzer Bericht ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, daß sich auch mit „einfachsten Mitteln”* wunderbar angeln läßt.


Absolut geomas! Wobei ich wirklich das Glück einer enormen Bissfrequenz hatte.
Musste heute an meinen Opa denken. Selber Swim, sicherlich ähnliche Rutenlänge, womöglich selbe Methode. Nur Jahre später.





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

#sonntag

Also morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit für Angel-Aktivitäten, aber am Sonntag Nachmittag und auch am Montag siehts bislang gut aus. 
Habe eben Video geschaut - der Angler, von dem ich die lange Feederrute habe, die demnächst zum Einsatz kommen soll, ist jetzt gerade bei den Iberian Masters im Feederfischen. Heute hat er knapp 200gr gefangen - ich drücke ihm die Daumen, damit es für ihn morgen und am Sonntag besser läuft.
Die Rute ist ne Drennan DRX River Feeder über 13ft Länge: Die hab ich bislang nur einmal gefischt (am Döbel-Flüßchen, an einer Stelle, wo es wegen des Uferbewuchses ne lange Rute braucht).

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Drennan DRX River Feeder


Eine wie ich finde, tolle Rute. Nutze diese sehr gerne. Bin aber mal auf dein Urteil gespannt. 


Ich lese hier immer wieder mit. Oft mehrmals am Tag und sehr oft nebenbei, deshalb entschuldigt bitte meine allgemeinen Petris in die Runde. Aber bei dem Tempo hier, kann ich mir nicht alles merken. 

Also, Fettes Fettes Petri an alle aktiven Angler hier


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das ist eben auch immer eine Frage des passenden Geräts, die Diskussion hatten wir kürzlich schon.



Ja manchmal erwischt man halt nicht den Zielfisch, dann braucht man Geduld, Geschick und viel Glück.
Ich hatte das Pech vor Jahren beim Rotaugenstippen das Glück/Pech ne richtige Dampflock zu haken erst ein orsichtiger Biss, dann Anhieb die Silstar Spiral Match 12ft war sofort zum Halbkreis gebogen die Bremse kreischte und der Fisch zog unbeirrt seine Bahn nicht zu stoppen.
Damals durften wir noch 50m ober-und unterhalb vom Wehr fischen ich saß ca. 70m unterhalb und der Fisch zog biß zum selbigen und setzte sich fest keine Chance, eine halbe Stunde mit krummer Rute gewartet/gegengehalten aber dann riß die 0.18er Mono... nie werde ich erfahren was da gebissen hat...



geomas schrieb:


> Wobei ein Karpfen an den von mir favorisierten Rotaugen-Geräten etwas zu viel des Guten wäre.
> Ne Mecklenburger Kampfgüster* reicht mir da schon als Überraschungsgegner.
> 
> 
> *) Attitüde: „komm Du nur zu mir ins Wasser, du Angler du, dann machen wir Mann gegen Mann, 1 gegen 1”



vielleicht gibt es ja die eine deren Namen nicht genannt werden darf die, die schon etliche Angler zur Verzweiflung getrieben hat, ja wenn du die erwischt ja genau dann wünsch ich dir ein glückliches Händchen, viel Geschick und ebenso viel Glück das du 
sie zum Landgang überreden kannst...    und wenn du das geschafft hast wird sich bei dir ein unbeschreibliches Glücksgefühl einstellen



geomas schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal die andere Flußseite auf Aland antesten, dafür müßte ich aber wohl ne 12ft-Feeder-Rute scharfmachen (45m+).
> Die Zahl der aktiven Standup-Paddler, Ruderer... nimmt bei dem so stabilen Sahnewetter von Tag zu Tag zu, bald ist das Beangeln des „anderen Ufers” kaum mehr möglich ohne ständige Unterbrechungen. Der Chef-Schwan hier fährt auch schon wieder Attacken gegen die Rudersportler.



Du mußt deinen Chef-Schwan Verstärkung zur Seite stellen dann wird den Rudersportlern schon die Lust vergehen und du hast 
freie Bahn und kannst Fische zocken



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> bei mir hat wieder mein sprichwörtliches Glück (also mein Nicht-Glück) zugeschlagen. Die bei metalmickey bestellten Swingtips sind auf den Wege abhanden gekommen. Der gute Mann macht jetzt ein paar neue für mich, was ich sehr sehr freundlich finde. Der Schriftwechsel mit ihm war extrem nett, er schrieb so was wie er braucht ein paar Tage, da er ja schon ein sehr alter Urgroßvater ist und dies nur sein Hobby ist, da die Bastelei ihn fit hält. Ich hatte vier Spitze in weiß, gelb und orange bestellt. Ich hoffe das nächste Mal klappt es....



Viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Alten Sachen und deinen Neuen Sachen die sehen vielversprechend aus 



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch einen seltenen Friedfisch gesehen, zumindest in dieser Größe selten
> Der Koi hatte sicher 45-50 cm, die kosten, je nach Art in der Größe schon ein Vermögen
> Der wurde wohl ausgesetzt und hat nicht überlebt



Schade drum kommt leider immer wieder vor das die Kleinen den Winter nicht überstehen, von der Färbung her etwas undiffiniert aber ansonsten ein recht schöner



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nachdem sich ewig nichts tat, gab es irgendwann ein entschlossenes Zupfen an der Rute. Ein Fisch mit ordentlich Gewicht hing. Es war eine dicke Brachse die erst einmal an die Oberfläche kam und sich dann schön in die Strömung stellte. Nach einigen Sekunden kam mir aber alles entgegen geflogen. Der dünndrähtige Haken war aufgebogen
> Naja. Nachdem ich ein neues Vorfach mit einem kleinen dicken Haken fertig gemacht habe und diesen grad nochmal prüfte, entglitt der Haken meinen kalten Fingern und wurde vom Wind davon getragen. Durch den starken Wind haben ich das Vorfach leider auch nicht wiedergefunden Beim Suchen bin ich dann auch noch ausgerutscht und im Match gelandet
> 
> Naja, nachdem ich dann ein neues gebunden habe und die Montage wieder im Wasser war, gab es innerhalb einer Minute Gezupfel. Der Fisch hing und so konnte ich doch noch eine hübsche Brachse landen. In den nächsten Minuten gab es keine Kontakte mehr und ich musste einpacken.



Petri Heil zu deiner Brasse aber nachdem du die Flußgottheiten mit deinem Körpereinsatz gnädig gestimmt hast konntest du garnicht mehr schneidern da mußte was beißen



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Montag geht es dann für mich nach Kappeln zu den Salzwasseukelei. Ich habe mir zwei Tage Urlaub genommen und will es wie in jedem Jahr mit der Watbüx am Rabelsund probieren. Schein gab zeitnah vom dortigen Rathaus, damit entfällt schon mal das Anstehen nach einem Erlaubnisschein.



Wäre ich noch krankgeschrieben hätte ich dich glatt gefragt ob du ein Plätzchen frei hättest aber so darf ich arbeiten ich drück dir die Daumen und wünsch dir viel Petri Heil



Ti-it schrieb:


> Uns hat nun auch der Ostwind erreicht. Wollte eigentlich nachmittags bereits ans Wasser. Die starken Böen machten meinen Plan allerdings zu Nichte.
> Habe dann mal eine kurze (180cm) Abu Basic 1112 Hohlglas vormontiert. Denke es handelt sich um einen günstigen Stecken. Built by ABU USA. Mein Gedanke war, wenn vllt abends die Brise ein bisschen abflacht, könnte es doch noch was werden und dann will ich dem Wind möglichst wenig Angrifffläche bieten. Die Rolle eine DAM Quick Finessa 220 mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon.
> 
> Die Böen flachten ab und ich war dann um 17:30 Uhr am Wasser.
> Die Methode heute. Klassisches Spürangeln. Die Döbel hatten großen Hunger und ich habe mit Sicherheit 3,4 eigentlich sichere Bisse versemmelt. 3 Döbel konnte ich allerdings auch erwischen. Die Combo machte sich erstaunlich gut. Nur bei kaltem Wetter Spürangeln und dann noch die linke Hand an einer Metallrolle ist auf Dauer gar nicht so lustig.
> @Wuemmehunter freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht nächste Woche!



Petri Heil zu deiner schöner Döbelstrecke, Danke für den Bericht und noch mehr Dank für die wunderschöne Fotostrecke



geomas schrieb:


> Aber letztlich würde ich lieber in einem richtigen kleinen Boot sitzen. Hatte mir auch mal die Sit-on-top-Kayaks angesehen, aber da habe ich das gleiche Problem. Leider sind Liegeplätze für einen kleinen Angelkahn hier in der Nähe nur schwer zu bekommen, das wärs sonst.





Mescalero schrieb:


> Oh ja, ein Ruderboot wäre natürlich die Krönung. Leider unflexibel und teuer (wegen Liegenpatz). Aber die Vorstellung, im Morgendunst allein mit Kaffeekanne, Pfeife und einer schönen Angelausrüstung auf dem See zu dümpeln....ein Traum.



Ich habe mein Ruderboot bei mir am Steg am Flüßchen festgemacht, ja so ein Boot ist schon was feines leider darf ich hier nicht vom Boot aus fischen aber man packt sein Gerödel ins Boot rudert über den See und sucht sich sein Plätzchen aus und kann dann unbeschwert fischen an Stellen wo die anderen nicht hingehen, weil derWeg "zu Weit ist"



Slappy schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer wieder mit. Oft mehrmals am Tag und sehr oft nebenbei, deshalb entschuldigt bitte meine allgemeinen Petris in die Runde. Aber bei dem Tempo hier, kann ich mir nicht alles merken.



Ja der Ükel maschiert recht ordentlich nach vor



Gruü Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nanu? Gar keine Wortmeldungen heute? Seit ihr etwa alle am Wasser? Okay, dann mache ich mich halt auch auf den Weg.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nanu? Gar keine Wortmeldungen heute? Seit ihr etwa alle am Wasser? Okay, dann mache ich mich halt auch auf den Weg.


Rette uns Wümme, bring uns Fisch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ich werde mich bemühen!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Füüüschhh….klein, rote Äuglein, aber Füsch und das mit den ersten Wurf.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Sie werden kleiner …


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nanu? Gar keine Wortmeldungen heute? Seit ihr etwa alle am Wasser? Okay, dann mache ich mich halt auch auf den Weg.



Ich wäre froh überhaupt 1x die Woche ans Wasser zu kommen, evtl klappt es morgen nachmittag wider.
Aktuell hat bei mir das Holz für den nächsten Winter vorrang, daheim im Garten ist es schonmal und ein Teil auch schon gespalten. Die nächsten Wochen werde ich dann anfangen das trockene vom letzten Jahr ins Lager zu fahren....der nächste Winter wird kommen.....je früher ich fertig bin umso mehr kann ich in der heißen Phase ans Wasser. 
Sollte es morgen mit Fisch klappen gibts sicher wider ein paar Bilder dazu, allen anderen nochmal ein dickes Petri zu den gefangen Fische und Wuemmehunter viel Erfolg auf die Silberlinge


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Wuemmehunter ! Die Größe ist egal, Hauptsache silbern.

Bei mir war es eine Nullnummer, anscheinend gibt es keine Fische im Main. Jedenfalls habe ich keine gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen.

Aber ich weiß, woran es lag (an mir nämlich nicht): das Futter wurde zu Hause vergessen! Gemerkt habe ich es erst vor Ort. Mit ein paar Krümeln Häckseltoast wäre das heute eine vollkommen andere Geschichte geworden.


----------



## daci7

Ich schaff es, inschallah, morgen für ein paar klitzekleine Stündchen ans Wasser, wenn ich die Brut bei meiner Mutter und/oder den Schwiegereltern unterbringen kann - drückt mir die Daumen!
SOLLTE es klappen habe ich natürlich das Problem der Waffenwahl ... wenn man so gern und viel sammelt und nicht so oft los kann, wie man will, dann ist es echt eine Qual.
Ich würde mindestens 4-5 Ruten gerne fischen ... objektiv betrachtet schaffe ich es aber gerade eine gleichzeitig zu kontrollieren 
Ich warte mal den Wind und Sonnenstand morgen ab und entscheide dann spontan.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Wuemmehunter und allen die sonst noch unterwegs waren.

Mal sehen wir morgen das Wetter wird. Hoffentlich weniger windig. 
Zeit hätte ich......


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend zusammen, Ich bin auch wieder daheim. Es gab noch ein paar Güstern der 15 bis 20 cm-Klasse. Fazit: Es war ein Küttfisch-Nachmittag. Aber egal, die Bedingungen sind noch nicht wirklich optimal.
Mescalero: Futter vergessen ist, nein, war auch bei mir ein Klassiker. Inzwischen wohnt mindestens ein Tüte im Auto. Sie liegt unter dem Beifahrersitz in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft eines Klappkeschers (Kescher vergesse ich nämlich auch ganz gerne.)
daci7: Dir wünsche ich für morgen spannende Stunden am Wasser, mit welcher Rute auch immer.


----------



## Mescalero

Kescher vergesse ich auch, aber nicht zu Hause sondern am Angelplatz. Später war er weg, obwohl inzwischen definitiv keine Angler da waren. Glücklicherweise war das kein besonders hochwertiges Gerät.

Futter im Auto deponieren ist eine gute Idee! 

Besser luftdicht verschlossen, würde ich meinen. Marder stehen zwar mehr auf Elektroschrott und Plastik aber man muss das Unheil ja nicht herausfordern...


----------



## Tricast

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich schaff es, inschallah, morgen für ein paar klitzekleine Stündchen ans Wasser, wenn ich die Brut bei meiner Mutter und/oder den Schwiegereltern unterbringen kann - drückt mir die Daumen!
> SOLLTE es klappen habe ich natürlich das Problem der Waffenwahl ... wenn man so gern und viel sammelt und nicht so oft los kann, wie man will, dann ist es echt eine Qual.
> Ich würde mindestens 4-5 Ruten gerne fischen ... objektiv betrachtet schaffe ich es aber gerade eine gleichzeitig zu kontrollieren
> Ich warte mal den Wind und Sonnenstand morgen ab und entscheide dann spontan.
> Groetjes
> David


Dann hast Du ja die gleichen Probleme wie Kurator Prof. Dr. Aland! Ein Erfahrungsaustausch könnte da bestimmt dienlich sein.  

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope 
Heinz


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zu den Elb-Bliccas, lieber Wuemmehunter !

Schade um den Kescher und daß es bei Dir nicht lief wie erhofft, lieber Mescalero !

Ein gutes Händchen bei der Rutenwahl wünsche ich Dir, David! 
Hoffentlich kannst Du die „Auszeit” am Wasser so richtig genießen.


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Füüüschhh….klein, rote Äuglein, aber Füsch und das mit den ersten Wurf.



Petri Heil Wümmehunter nicht die größten Rotaugen und Güstern aber Fisch 



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh überhaupt 1x die Woche ans Wasser zu kommen, evtl klappt es morgen nachmittag wider.
> Aktuell hat bei mir das Holz für den nächsten Winter vorrang, daheim im Garten ist es schonmal und ein Teil auch schon gespalten. Die nächsten Wochen werde ich dann anfangen das trockene vom letzten Jahr ins Lager zu fahren....der nächste Winter wird kommen.....je früher ich fertig bin umso mehr kann ich in der heißen Phase ans Wasser.



Ah Kernspaltung damit beschäftige ich mich auch grad, eigentlich heize ich mit Holz nur zu aber jedes Grad was ich mit Holz heize brauch ich nicht mit Gas heizen und das wird ja nun mal teurer und die heiße Phase will ich auch nicht verpaßen



Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei mir war es eine Nullnummer, anscheinend gibt es keine Fische im Main. Jedenfalls habe ich keine gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen.



Beim nächsten mal läuft es besser bestimmt  und das mit dem Kescher kann man wohl nur den Flußgottheiten in die Schuhe schieben, die wollen dich ausbremsen die wissen das sie sonst keine Chance haben



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich schaff es, inschallah, morgen für ein paar klitzekleine Stündchen ans Wasser, wenn ich die Brut bei meiner Mutter und/oder den Schwiegereltern unterbringen kann - drückt mir die Daumen!
> SOLLTE es klappen habe ich natürlich das Problem der Waffenwahl ... wenn man so gern und viel sammelt und nicht so oft los kann, wie man will, dann ist es echt eine Qual.



ich drück dir die Daumen das du Kleinen unterbringen kannst und es ans Wasser schaffst ich wünsch dir Petri Heil


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

So, ein schneller Blick ins www - der deutsche Matchangler, der mir die Drennan-Rute verkaufte und sich derzeit bei den Iberian Masters im Feederfischen bemüht, fing heute immerhin 4einhalb Pfund und lag damit vorne in seinem Sektor.

Ach ja - die deutschen Angler sind in Spanien gut dabei - auf Platz 1 derzeit Marvin Schubert, auch auf Platz 3 und 4 „sitzen” Landsmänner.



Mal sehen, wie morgen das Wetter wird. Am Nachmittag habe ich Zeit, heute war es schön, aber deutlich windiger als angesagt.
Je nach den tatsächlichen Bedingungen versuche ich mein Glück mit großem oder kleinen Besteck.
Aber mit Sicherheit irgendwo hier an der Warnow.

Einen schönen Sonntag Euch allen!


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - die deutschen Angler sind in Spanien gut dabei - auf Platz 1 derzeit Marvin Schubert, auch auf Platz 3 und 4 „sitzen” Landsmänner


Cool, ist schwierig das im Blick zu behalten- danke das Du uns auf dem laufenden hältst


----------



## geomas

^ danke, ich habe dieses Match/Festival nur durch Zufall entdeckt, weil Angler, deren Treiben ich auf YT verfolge, dort am Start sind.
Ob der „Stammvater des Stammtisches” das auch verfolgt? Grüße an Fantastic Fishing  an dieser Stelle!

Spannend: die fangen dort in einem kanalartigen Fluß neben Karpfen auch „Carassios”. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sich um die uns bekannten „Gibelios” handelt oder um irgendeine andere Art. Ist jemand mit den Fischarten in Spanien vertraut?

Auch im GB gibt es in wenigen Commercials besetzte „Carassios” - laut Aussage eines Matchanglers handelt es sich dabei nicht um „Prussian Carp”, wie die Briten unsere Giebel nennen. Und diese Art finde ich ja ohnehin spannend. Mal sehen, ob es dieses Jahr mal mit einem dicken Preussenkarpfen klappt. Einen dreißiger hatte ich wohl noch nie. Es soll aber gute Giebel-Gewässer hier in der Umgebung geben.


----------



## daci7

Soooo ... Tierpark und Gartenbetreuung ist gesichert. Damit darf ich gegen Mittag kurz starten!
Das Besteck ist ebenfalls gewählt. Nach einem inspirierenden Beitrag von Mini im OCC Threat wird mich als aktive Rute _natürlich nur_ die OCC Combo begleiten. Eventuell ergänzt durch eine Grundrute mit Piepser, de ich beiseite legen und vergessen kann oder so.
Ick froi ma!
Sonnige Grüße
David


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Ick froi ma!


Aus gegebenen Anlaß, denk an das Futter und den Kescher. Viel Petri dir und allen, die es heute noch ans Wasser schaffen.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Spannend: die fangen dort in einem kanalartigen Fluß neben Karpfen auch „Carassios”. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sich um die uns bekannten „Gibelios” handelt


Könnte vom Namen her auch Carassios Carassios sein, also die Karausche. Die wurden ebenso wie der Giebel in Spanien ausgesetzt. 


geomas schrieb:


> Auch im GB gibt es in wenigen Commercials besetzte „Carassios” - laut Aussage eines Matchanglers handelt es sich dabei nicht um „Prussian Carp”, wie die Briten unsere Giebel nennen.


In den Niederlanden haben sie da einen Giebel-Karpfenhybriden gezogen, nennt sich Kruiskarper. Ob der jetzt auch schon bis nach GB gelangt ist,???


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ah Kernspaltung damit beschäftige ich mich auch grad, eigentlich heize ich mit Holz nur zu aber jedes Grad was ich mit Holz heize brauch ich nicht mit Gas heizen und das wird ja nun mal teurer und die heiße Phase will ich auch nicht verpaßen



Ich heize zu 60% mit Holz und den Rest macht die Sonne dank Heizungsunterstützung, 2000 Puffer + 400 Brauch. Im Grunde heize ich nur von Anfang O bis Ende A bzw an Sonnigen Tagen im Frühjahr bleibt der Holzkessel schon mal ganz aus. Im Winter koche ich zudem nur am Holzherd was mit zudem auch meine Stromkosten senkt. Meinen Peltinger kann ich da sehr empfehlen, Heizen + Kochen was will man mehr. Sollte mir und meinen Eltern mal das Holz ausgehen werden wohl Jahre vergehen, im Garten lagern schätzungsweise, genaue Zahlen müssten wir mal messen, um die 150 Sterr Mischholz.


Wetter ist heute gigantisch, sonnenschein und traumhafte Temperaturen fürs Frühjahr. Momentan bin ihc noch wirklich zweigeteilt was bzw wo ich hingehe.
Altwasser oder eher Hauptfluss ?  Altwasser gäbs große Giebel und im Hauptfluss schöne Frauennerflinge bzw Rotaugen. Alternative wäre auch mit Watthose an ein Wehr und mit abtreibender Pose paar Aitel zu fangen. Eines davon wirds wohl werden, Hauptsache raus in die Sonne.


----------



## geomas

Ein total unangenehmer Wind geht hier schon wieder. Blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, aber der Wind nervt.


(bin zur Arbeit draußen)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp. Hier auch.
Ich gucke nachher trotzdem mal zum Flüsschen.
Vielleicht finde ich eine halbwegs geschützte Ecke.


----------



## Ti-it

Bei uns ist's heut ausnahmsweise mal windstill. Ans Wasser werde ich wohl leider nicht kommen. Die Freundin hat Wandern geplant. Naja, vllt dann morgen. 
Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen, ein Petri Heil und allgemein allen einen schönen Sonntag! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## daci7

Soooo ... 
Sitze jetzt im Sonnenschein in der Gänsescheiße. Fische einmal Methodfeeder  mit Neodumbell und einmal Durchlauf mit Made. Beide Ruten sind Eigenbauten (am Mojo kannst heut also nicht scheitern).







Grüße
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich habe meinen Erkundungsausflug beendet. Leider ist es viel zu windig am Flüsschen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Erkundungsausflug beendet. Leider ist es viel zu windig am Flüsschen.


Das Problem ist, das jetzt eigentlich die schöne Märzenzeit sein sollte, um unser Angeljahr zu starten, aber die Kaltluft und der böige Ostwind verzögern das. Sehr ungünstige Bedingungen. 

Dann kann man nichts machen, selbst unser leibhaftiger Pröfpröf nicht. Ich glaube, Ein Stück Apfelkuchen* und eine schöne heisse Tasse Tee/Kaffee wären jetzt genau das richtige. Und dabei Pläne schmieden für die Saison. Es kann ja nicht immer Stürmen und kalt sein. Kopf hoch!
Hg
Minimax



*Oder halt Kirsch- Pflaumen- oder sonstwas Kuchen, ich kenne mich mit dem Süsskram nicht so aus. Wie wäre es mit leckeren, herzhaften Schnittchen am Sonntagnachmittag, Teewurst fein,  ein Scheibchen Gouda und ein paar Radieschen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte könnte mein Herz mehr erwärmen. Dazu eine schöne Tasse Darjeilling und 2 klümpche Kandis.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte könnte mein Herz mehr erwärmen. Dazu eine schöne Tasse Darjeilling und 2 klümpche Kandis.



Ja das wäre was.



Minimax schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das jetzt eigentlich die schöne Märzenzeit sein sollte, um unser Angeljahr zu starten, aber die Kaltluft und der böige Ostwind verzögern das. Sehr ungünstige Bedingungen.
> 
> Dann kann man nichts machen, selbst unser leibhaftiger Pröfpröf nicht. Ich glaube, Ein Stück Apfelkuchen* und eine schöne heisse Tasse Tee/Kaffee wären jetzt genau das richtige. Und dabei Pläne schmieden für die Saison. Es kann ja nicht immer Stürmen und kalt sein. Kopf hoch!
> Hg
> Minimax



Jupp.
Die Sonne ist soweit aber die Wetterlage leider nicht.

Ein Tässchen Tee und n Knoppers(die Billigversion von Norma) muss reichen.


----------



## Tokka

Und die Wetterlage ändert sich zumindest bei uns nicht in der kommenden Woche. Ein lautes Buh kann man da noch raushauen. Jetzt hätte ich endlich etwas Zeit und dann das. Vielleicht werde ich es einfach noch mal ignorieren in den kommenden Tagen


----------



## Niklas32

Mich hat es zum Wetter genießen wieder an den kleinen Waldsee verschlagen. Hier hatte ich auf etwas Windschutz gehofft. Aber auch hier ist es sehr windig. Zudem ist viel los hier und die Fische beißen verhalten. Bisher gab es nur zwei Rotaugen und seid einer ganzen Weile isr Funkstille. Aber die Sonne ist toll und es ist richtig entspannend hier. 

Grüße Niklas


----------



## Mescalero

daci7 
Eine tolle Angeltasche Carryall hast du! Bei den vor Mojo triefenden Ruten muss es doch förmlich Fisch hageln.

Niklas32 
Bei einem so idyllischen Platz wäre es mir auch nicht so wichtig, dass es beißt. Da steht das Gesamtpaket "Angelausflug" im Vordergrund.

Daumen sind natürlich trotzdem gedrückt.

Bei mir standen heute andere Sachen auf der Tagesordnung. Jetzt wäre noch die Möglichkeit aber nur für eine oder höchstens anderthalb Stunden. Ich warte lieber bis morgen, das Wetter bleibt ja so, und gehe es in Ruhe an.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich vermelde auch Sonnenschein und 2 End 40er Aitel, ansonsten kein weiterer Biss. Alles egal ich genieß die Sonne.


----------



## Slappy

Auf ne kleine Abendrunde. 
Leider ist der Kollege auch wieder da... 
Den ersten Biss hatte ich direkt nach dem auswerfen. Dummerweise ist der Anschlag nicht geglückt


----------



## geomas

Der Wind nervt, aber die Alande scheint er nicht zu stören. 2 gab es bislang, beide auf Grund.


----------



## Luis2811

Ich war heute auf Erkundungstour bei uns am Bach auf der Suche nach neuen stellen für den Weißfische fang. Plan war erstmal zu gucken was überhaupt an Fischart dort so herum schwimmt. Es gab dann Recht schnell den ersten Biss doch leider wollte der Fisch nicht aus seinem Element herauskommen. Die zweite und letzte Aktion ergab dann eine 40cm Bachforelle die auch wieder zurück musste da die Schonzeit bei uns erst am 15 März endet. Im großen und ganzen war es dann doch ein schöner Tag bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil Luis2811 !
Ein schönes Gewässer, erinnert mich etwas an den hiesigen Bach mit ohne Forellen drin.

Hast du gefliegenfischt?


----------



## daci7

Ich vermelde eine Nullnummer vom Niederrhein - es hat einfach nicht sein sollen. Mein Kumpel schrieb noch, dass im Nachbarland die Dickbarsche ausrasten - da hab ich wohl aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt.
C'est la vie ... wie wir Franzosen so sagen.
Salut
David


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Niklas32 - das sieht gut aus bei Dir am Platz. 

Endvierziger Döbel sind ja schon mal was, ein herzliches Petri, lieber dawurzelsepp ! 

Schade, daß Dein Ausflug anglerisch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt wurde, David!


----------



## geomas

Ich habe nach der Arbeit draußen und einem warmen Happen erst mal ne Runde gepennt, mir war einfach fröstelich und ans Wasser wollte ich gut durchgewärmt.

Gegen 16Uhr war ich am Swim, habe erstmal die „passive Rute” klargemacht und ausgebracht, dann die Montage für die aktiv gefischte Rute zusammengeknüppert.
Am Geflecht ne relativ kurze Schlagschnur (ca. 4m 0,23er Mono), daran dann die Feedergum-Montage von Alan S. 15gr kleiner Drahtkorb, ein leicht gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit 14er LS-2210. Rute war die 10ft Parabolix Bomb.

Als Hakenköder diente Breadpunch von um die 10mm, im Körbchen wieder grob gemahlenes LB aus der Seilzugmühle.

Etwa dreiviertel fünnef war die Montage endlich im Wasser, der stark böige Wind war wirklich ungünstig für die Bißerkennung. 
Kurz vor 5 gab es den ersten klaren Biß - ein Aland von minimal Ü50. 10 Minuten später gab es Nummer zwo:






Habe dann einen Biß versemmelt, der nächste saß dann wieder und ein letzter Aland kam an Land. Alle etwa 50cm lang.
Ein Fisch (wohl auch ein Aland) stieg später noch aus, zwei etwas zaghaftere Bisse habe ich dummerweise in der Hoffnung auf beherztes Zupacken verstreichen lassen.

An der passiv gefischten Picker (nah ausgebracht, leichte Bomb-Montage, Mais am Haken) gab es in der Dämmerung auch noch einen Biß, aber da war ich voreilig.

Die Angelei mit Geflecht ist schon speziell, ich weiß nicht, ob ich sie lieben soll oder nicht. Der direkte Kontakt hat schon was, die Anzeige von Fischaktivität in Hakennähe sowieso. Das Geräusch der Braid in den Rutenringen hasse ich seit es Geflecht gibt. Und sie komm mir etwas „brutal/rabiat” vor, diese Angelei. Da stehen keine harten Fakten hinter, ist so ein Gefühlsdings. Hmmm.

Postiv zu vermerken ist, daß mein derzeitiger Lieblingsswim mir noch nicht einen Hänger gebracht hat.
Das war an meiner ersten „heißen Aland-Stelle” ganz anders. Das gibt ein  gutes Gefühl. Erstaunlich finde ich auch, daß die Feedergum-Montage so hervorragend funktioniert. Ich fische an ihr ausschließlich richtig dünne Vorfächer und das war trotz einiger guter Fische nie ein Problem.


----------



## Luis2811

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil Luis2811 !
> Ein schönes Gewässer, erinnert mich etwas an den hiesigen Bach mit ohne Forellen drin.
> 
> *Hast du gefliegenfischt?*


 
Ne habe es mit der Schwingspitze versucht.


----------



## Slappy

Niklas32 schrieb:


> zwei Rotaugen und seid einer ganzen Weile isr Funkstille. Aber die Sonne ist toll und es ist richtig entspannend hier.


Petri zu den Rotaugen. 
Kam noch was oder blieb es dann beim Wetter genießen?? 


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> End 40er Aitel


Petri! 


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Alles egal ich genieß die Sonne.


Das ist echt Gold wert!! 


Luis2811 schrieb:


> Die zweite und letzte Aktion ergab dann eine 40cm Bachforelle


Mega! Petri! 
Hoffentlich beißen die nach der Schonzeit auch noch mal 


geomas schrieb:


> . 2 gab es bislang,





geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe nach der Arbeit draußen und einem warmen Happen erst mal ne Runde gepennt, mir war einfach fröstelich und ans Wasser wollte ich gut durchgewärmt.
> 
> Gegen 16Uhr war ich am Swim, habe erstmal die „passive Rute” klargemacht und ausgebracht, dann die Montage für die aktiv gefischte Rute zusammengeknüppert.
> Am Geflecht ne relativ kurze Schlagschnur (ca. 4m 0,23er Mono), daran dann die Feedergum-Montage von Alan S. 15gr kleiner Drahtkorb, ein leicht gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit 14er LS-2210. Rute war die 10ft Parabolix Bomb.
> 
> Als Hakenköder diente Breadpunch von um die 10mm, im Körbchen wieder grob gemahlenes LB aus der Seilzugmühle.
> 
> Etwa dreiviertel fünnef war die Montage endlich im Wasser, der stark böige Wind war wirklich ungünstig für die Bißerkennung.
> Kurz vor 5 gab es den ersten klaren Biß - ein Aland von minimal Ü50. 10 Minuten später gab es Nummer zwo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe dann einen Biß versemmelt, der nächste saß dann wieder und ein letzter Aland kam an Land. Alle etwa 50cm lang.
> Ein Fisch (wohl auch ein Aland) stieg später noch aus, zwei etwas zaghaftere Bisse habe ich dummerweise in der Hoffnung auf beherztes Zupacken verstreichen lassen.
> 
> An der passiv gefischten Picker (nah ausgebracht, leichte Bomb-Montage, Mais am Haken) gab es in der Dämmerung auch noch einen Biß, aber da war ich voreilig.
> 
> Die Angelei mit Geflecht ist schon speziell, ich weiß nicht, ob ich sie lieben soll oder nicht. Der direkte Kontakt hat schon was, die Anzeige von Fischaktivität in Hakennähe sowieso. Das Geräusch der Braid in den Rutenringen hasse ich seit es Geflecht gibt. Und sie komm mir etwas „brutal/rabiat” vor, diese Angelei. Da stehen keine harten Fakten hinter, ist so ein Gefühlsdings. Hmmm.
> 
> Postiv zu vermerken ist, daß mein derzeitiger Lieblingsswim mir noch nicht einen Hänger gebracht hat.
> Das war an meiner ersten „heißen Aland-Stelle” ganz anders. Das gibt ein  gutes Gefühl. Erstaunlich finde ich auch, daß die Feedergum-Montage so hervorragend funktioniert. Ich fische an ihr ausschließlich richtig dünne Vorfächer und das war trotz einiger guter Fische nie ein Problem.


Abgefahren wie gut es bei dir aktuell läuft, Petri! 



Bei mir gab es auch heute wieder den obligatorischen Gassen/Brüster. 
Ab 18 Uhr wird es aber noch so schnell kalt.... Brrrr......


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas ! Prächtige Fische sind das wieder. Du legst die Messlatte ganz schön hoch, was, wenn mal "nur" ein paar Plötzen oder Ukels anbeißen? 

Die Feedergum-Geschichte ist wirklich spannend. Der Effekt ist wohl so ähnlich wie bei den gummierten Methodkörben oder auch bei den Monsterstippen mit Gummizug.

Ich habe stattdessen eine "Big Fish" Tenkararute geordert - das Prinzip "Gummizug" ist da praktisch in die Rute eingebaut. Mal sehen wie sich das beim Stalken auf Döbel, mittlere Karpfen oder B-Fische macht.


----------



## Jason

Ein Herzliches Petri an allen denen, die in den letzten Tagen am Wasser waren und Erfolgreich waren. Ich denke mal, mein erster Angelbericht kommt erst, wenn ich bei MS aus G an der Weser war. Vorher wird nichts gehen. Ab Morgen Spätschicht, nächstes WE geht es nach Essen, darauf hat meine Liebste Geburtstag, usw. Vor April gibt das nichts. Aber dann geht es zum Mario nach GW. Dann ziehe ich gleich eine Jahreskarte für 50 Euro. Die 3 Tageskarte kostet 25 Euro. Kommt gut und gesund in die neue Woche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Petri zur Swingtip-Forelle, Luis2811 ! 

Danke für die netten Worte, Slappy (Dir auch ein herzhaftes Petri!) und Mescalero . 
Glückwunsch zur neuen Tenkararute. Hoffentlich stellst Du sie mal vor, wenn sie gelandet ist. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Stipp-Einsätze. Morgen werde ich aber wohl wieder mit der Grundrute angreifen. 
Falls der Wind es zuläßt auch mit der Pose. Alternativ könnte ich auch „Float-Ledgering” praktizieren.


----------



## Niklas32

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri zu den Rotaugen.
> Kam noch was oder blieb es dann beim Wetter genießen??


Ein paar Rotaugen kamen noch hinzu. Mit jedem Biss wurden sie kleiner
Zwischendurch wurde mir von den Nanoplötzen immer der Haken ohne Ausschlagen der Spitze leergeräumt. Erst als ich mein Vorfach drastisch auf 15 cm verkürzte, bekam ich die Kupfer zu sehen und konnte die kleinen Kerlchen haken. 
Auch die OCC Rute, welche ich windbedingt mit einem Methodfeederkörbchen ausgestattet habe, brachte nach einer Vorfachkürzung einen kleinen Plötz. Die besseren Fische ließen sich heute nicht blicken.

Petri allen die es zum Wasser geschafft haben. Da waren tolle Bilder und Fische dabei.


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo ...
> Sitze jetzt im Sonnenschein in der Gänsescheiße. Fische einmal Methodfeeder mit Neodumbell und einmal Durchlauf mit Made. Beide Ruten sind Eigenbauten (am Mojo kannst heut also nicht scheitern).



Schade das es nicht mit Fisch geklappt hat, sieht doch sehr nach demselbigen aus, beim nächsten Mal klappt das 



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Mich hat es zum Wetter genießen wieder an den kleinen Waldsee verschlagen. Hier hatte ich auf etwas Windschutz gehofft. Aber auch hier ist es sehr windig. Zudem ist viel los hier und die Fische beißen verhalten. Bisher gab es nur zwei Rotaugen und seid einer ganzen Weile isr Funkstille. Aber die Sonne ist toll und es ist richtig entspannend hier.



Petri Heil zu deinen Rotaugen, wie schon gesagt ein schönes Plätzchen hast du da



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich vermelde auch Sonnenschein und 2 End 40er Aitel, ansonsten kein weiterer Biss. Alles egal ich genieß die Sonne.



Petri Heil zu deinen End40ziger Aiteln/Döbeln



Slappy schrieb:


> Auf ne kleine Abendrunde.
> Leider ist der Kollege auch wieder da...
> Den ersten Biss hatte ich direkt nach dem auswerfen. Dummerweise ist der Anschlag nicht geglückt



Du bist manchmal aber auch ungeschickt, trotzdem Petri Heil zu deinen Büster/Grasse 



Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf Erkundungstour bei uns am Bach auf der Suche nach neuen stellen für den Weißfische fang. Plan war erstmal zu gucken was überhaupt an Fischart dort so herum schwimmt. Es gab dann Recht schnell den ersten Biss doch leider wollte der Fisch nicht aus seinem Element herauskommen. Die zweite und letzte Aktion ergab dann eine 40cm Bachforelle die auch wieder zurück musste da die Schonzeit bei uns erst am 15 März endet. Im großen und ganzen war es dann doch ein schöner Tag bei bestem Wetter.



Petri Heil zur Bachforelle, du hast da ja ein lauschiges Bächlein



geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe nach der Arbeit draußen und einem warmen Happen erst mal ne Runde gepennt, mir war einfach fröstelich und ans Wasser wollte ich gut durchgewärmt.
> 
> Gegen 16Uhr war ich am Swim, habe erstmal die „passive Rute” klargemacht und ausgebracht, dann die Montage für die aktiv gefischte Rute zusammengeknüppert.
> Am Geflecht ne relativ kurze Schlagschnur (ca. 4m 0,23er Mono), daran dann die Feedergum-Montage von Alan S. 15gr kleiner Drahtkorb, ein leicht gekürztes Fertigvorfach mit 14er LS-2210. Rute war die 10ft Parabolix Bomb.
> 
> Als Hakenköder diente Breadpunch von um die 10mm, im Körbchen wieder grob gemahlenes LB aus der Seilzugmühle.
> 
> Etwa dreiviertel fünnef war die Montage endlich im Wasser, der stark böige Wind war wirklich ungünstig für die Bißerkennung.
> Kurz vor 5 gab es den ersten klaren Biß - ein Aland von minimal Ü50. 10 Minuten später gab es Nummer zwo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habe dann einen Biß versemmelt, der nächste saß dann wieder und ein letzter Aland kam an Land. Alle etwa 50cm lang.
> Ein Fisch (wohl auch ein Aland) stieg später noch aus, zwei etwas zaghaftere Bisse habe ich dummerweise in der Hoffnung auf beherztes Zupacken verstreichen lassen.
> 
> An der passiv gefischten Picker (nah ausgebracht, leichte Bomb-Montage, Mais am Haken) gab es in der Dämmerung auch noch einen Biß, aber da war ich voreilig.
> 
> Die Angelei mit Geflecht ist schon speziell, ich weiß nicht, ob ich sie lieben soll oder nicht. Der direkte Kontakt hat schon was, die Anzeige von Fischaktivität in Hakennähe sowieso. Das Geräusch der Braid in den Rutenringen hasse ich seit es Geflecht gibt. Und sie komm mir etwas „brutal/rabiat” vor, diese Angelei. Da stehen keine harten Fakten hinter, ist so ein Gefühlsdings. Hmmm.
> 
> Postiv zu vermerken ist, daß mein derzeitiger Lieblingsswim mir noch nicht einen Hänger gebracht hat.
> Das war an meiner ersten „heißen Aland-Stelle” ganz anders. Das gibt ein gutes Gefühl. Erstaunlich finde ich auch, daß die Feedergum-Montage so hervorragend funktioniert. Ich fische an ihr ausschließlich richtig dünne Vorfächer und das war trotz einiger guter Fische nie ein Problem.



Petri Heil Geomas, ja die liebe Geflochtene man hat den direkten Draht zum Fisch  und je rundgeflochtener desto geräuschloser läuft sie durch die Rutenringe und für die Neulinge unter uns bloß die Bremse nicht zu fest stellen bloß keine Stocksteifen Ruten 
dann läuft das schon,
Wie immer wieder ein schöner Bericht Geomas 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri @geomas ! Prächtige Fische sind das wieder. Du legst die Messlatte ganz schön hoch, was, wenn mal "nur" ein paar Plötzen oder Ukels anbeißen?



Na ich denke mal darüber wird sich Geomas genauso freuen wie zu seinen Alanden und Döbeln


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Falls es jemanden interessiert: die Iberian Masters im Feederangeln hat tatsächlich ein Deutscher gewonnen - Marvin Schubert, mit sehr deutlichem Abstand vor der Konkurrenz. Na das ist doch mal was! Der Angler, der mir die Drennnan-Rute verkaufte, hatte heute seinen besten Tag und fing zum Beispiel besser als MS oder einige sehr bekannte britische Profis.

Hecht100+ - danke für Deine Gedanken zum Thema „Carassio”. Das Thema „Giebel” und Verwandte läßt mich irgendwie nicht los. Bei uns soll es ja angeblich nur Rogner geben. In den Baltischen Staaten hingegen gibt es wohl auch Giebel-Stämme (?) mit Milchnern. Alles sehr seltsam.

Ich habe eben eine E-Spule mit Geflecht bespult und eine Rute vormontiert. Aber nicht die Drennan DRX River Feeder 13ft 10in, die kam mir auf einmal zu lang vor ;-) Es gibt aber ein paar Stellen, wo ich wirklich weit werfen muß, da ist sie dann wieder im Rennen. So wie es jetzt aussieht kann ich in den kommenden Tagen immer mal wieder experimentieren am Fluß nebenan. Das Wetter ist wohl angel-tauglich und Zeit habe ich - Stand jetzt - vermutlich auch.

Kommt gut in die neue Woche!


----------



## Mescalero

Einen fröhlichen guten Morgen in die Runde!

Gestern hieß es noch, das Wetter sei stabil und ändere sich erstmal nicht. Jetzt ist es bewölkt, windig und die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 97%. Aber frostfrei und später sogar zweistellig. 
Könnte schlechter sein!

Einen guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich bin euch noch ein Foto zu den gestern verwendeten Gerätschaften schuldig.
Cormoran Black Star Classic mit der Feederspitze und eine Shakespeare BB 2200 an der Seitenarmmontage gefischt mit der Semmelflocke.


----------



## geomas

^  ohhh, sieht das schnieke aus!


Ich werde in ein paar Minuten mit weit weniger stilvollem Gepäck zum Fluß nebenan starten. 
Aber die Sonne scheint, der Wind kommt mir schwächer vor als gestern und der Pegel ist nur minimal niedriger als erhofft.


----------



## daci7

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich bin euch noch ein Foto zu den gestern verwendeten Gerätschaften schuldig.
> Cormoran Black Star Classic mit der Feederspitze und eine Shakespeare BB 2200 an der Seitenarmmontage gefischt mit der Semmelflocke.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401253


Eine wunderschöne Tasche!
Irgendwie fixen mich Taschen extrem an - eventuell zuviel Östrogen in Blut? 
Grüße 
David


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich bin euch noch ein Foto zu den gestern verwendeten Gerätschaften schuldig.
> Cormoran Black Star Classic mit der Feederspitze und eine Shakespeare BB 2200 an der Seitenarmmontage gefischt mit der Semmelflocke.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401253


Stylisch, Josef und sehr Minimalistisch. Bei dem Rutenhalter würde man hier an manchen Gewässern vom passenden Aufseher her vielleicht Ärger bekommen.


----------



## geomas

Hmmm, es ist doch windiger als erwartet. Aber gerade noch im Rahmen. Eben gab es den ersten und leider nur halbherzigen Zupfer an der Feederrute.
Wird schon noch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stylisch, Josef und sehr Minimalistisch. Bei dem Rutenhalter würde man hier an manchen Gewässern vom passenden Aufseher her vielleicht Ärger bekommen.


Das ist doch kein Rutenhalter, nee nee,
das ist ein wichtiger u. besonders zubereiteter Schlangenabwehrstock und Sicherheitssperre
für die vielen Aspisvipern und Kreuzottern sowie Ausbüxschlangen im riesigen Naab-Urwald!


----------



## Skott

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stylisch, Josef und sehr Minimalistisch. Bei dem Rutenhalter würde man hier an manchen Gewässern vom passenden Aufseher her vielleicht Ärger bekommen.


Könntest du das bitte näher erläutern?


----------



## Hecht100+

Skott schrieb:


> Könntest du das bitte näher erläutern?



Originalton " Wenn jeder Angler von den extra angepflanzten  Bäumen und Büschen sich seinen Rutenhalter schnitzt, dann hätten wir die gar nicht erst Pflanzen müssen. "  Hatten aber auch wirklich die passende Größe, die sie da gepflanzt hatten. Das es dann auch noch extra Flieder war, damit es etwas besser aussieht, kann doch keiner Ahnen.


----------



## Skott

Danke dir Hecht100+


----------



## Professor Tinca

Heute ist der Wind nur unwesentlich schwächer aber da ich Zeit habe bin nochmal ans Flüsschen gefahren und hab mich so hingesetzt dass ich durch eine Brücke etwas geschützt bin.

Lütten Plötzen gab es auch schon.


----------



## geomas

Es zog sich etwas, aber immerhin saß ich in der Sonne und mußte nicht frieren (oder schlimmer: am Schreibtisch sitzen und racken).
Erst als die Nahdistanz-Zweitrute schon verpackt war und ich rein mental schon beim Mittag war gab es den ersten und auch letzten Fisch meines Angelausflugs:





Ein Fighter von knapp Ü40, der zog richtig gut und ich vermutete zunächst an einen deutlich größeren Fisch.
Also ich hatte zuletzt Alande von um die 50cm, die weit weniger agil waren.

Dem verwerteten Biß gingen etliche Umbaumaßnahmen am Gerät voraus.





Den ursprünglich eingesetzten 25gr-Small-Korb (rechts) tauschte ich gegen einen
Cresta XS-20gr-Korb mit geschätzt halbem Volumen.

Auch das Vorfach kürzte ich deutlich, nachdem ich mehrere Bisse hatte, die sich „nicht entwickelten”.






Im Korb hatte ich wieder grob gehäckseltes Liquibread mit ein paar Pellets und Fjuka-Dingern drin.

An der Zweitrute gab es nur einmal Fischkontakt - direkt nach dem Auswerfen und Ablegen der Rute gab es einen Ruck, der Köder war aber unversehrt. Vermutlich habe ich einen Fisch beim Dösen im sich erwärmenden flachen Wasser aufgeschreckt.


Vermutlich starte ich zum späten Nachmittag hin einen weiteren Versuch, wohl mal an einer anderen Stelle.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Georg.
Toller Fang. 

Hier werden die Plötzen ein wenig größer.


----------



## Ti-it

Klasse Equipment dawurzelsepp und natürlich Petri Heil!
Ebenfalls allen anderen, die ich vergessen habe.
geomas und Professor Tinca Petri Heil!

Ich denke, ich werde es heute auch noch versuchen. Leichter Föhn und die Wassertemperatur fast bei 6 Grad. Das hatten wir schon 4 Wochen nicht mehr. Womöglich werden unsere Flußkarpfen bald wach.
Der Wasserstand ist allerdings um 30cm unter normal. Regen würde bei uns nicht schaden.

Schöne Woche euch allen!
Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Professor Tinca

Issa nich drollig?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Georg.
> Toller Fang.



Haha, „toll” ist relativ. 
Aber freuen kann ich mich über jeden Fang (supertiefschluckende Kleinbarsche sind mal außen vor).

Petri zu dem bunten Flußmix, lieber Prof.

Ich versuche es gleich mal an ner anderen Stelle. Vielleicht gibts heute noch nen Plötz.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der geht doch schon...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diesen hier widme ich dem lieben Minimax ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und immer wieder Plötzen, Plötzen, Plötzen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die gibt's auch in klein...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wird langsam frisch. Ich mache Schluss für heute.
War wieder schön am Flüsschen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diesen hier widme ich dem lieben Minimax ...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401288


Oh, das ist aber hübscher Bursche. Vielen herzlichen Dank, da freu ich mich sehr, lieber Prof


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ok. Doch noch einer.
Letzter Wurf.....  

Nu is aber wirklich Schluss.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Na, da ist ja schon wieder gut gefangen worden, ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Von mir gibt es ein Gruß von der Schlei. Es läuft ganz gut, die ersten 60 Heringe sind gefangen, hundert sollen es noch werden. Ich bleibe noch bis morgen.


----------



## skyduck

Petri allen Fängern, 

meine Güte ist ja fast alles dabei vom Augerot über Brassen, Barsch, Forelle und Hering...

Mich findet ihr demnächst unter #Fischlos in Münster. Am WE konnte ich leider nur ganz kurz zum Familienbesuch an die Werse. Die halbherzig, vielleicht eine Stunde gefischte Posenrute machte meinen Slogan alle Ehre. Den Rest der Zeit habe ich den Möbelkauf (leider sind alle bestellten Möbel wegen Nichtlieferbarkeit storniert worden) und der lieben Familie gewidmet. Vielleicht wird es ja im Laufe der woche zum abend hin mal was...

# Mehodfeeder Vorfächer

da ich mit den Schonhaken ein paar mal glücklos war und jetzt komplett auf Korumhaken in der Prestonbox setze, habe ich einige Vorfächer und eine Gurubox über. Es sind durch die Bank Schonhaken von Preston, Browning und Guru. Sollte jemand Interesse haben, gerne melden. Ansonsten setze ich es die Tage bei "letzter Preis" rein.


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Prof - na da hast Du dem Wind aus gutem Grund getrotzt!
Wunderschöne gefärbte Exemplare hast Du wieder überlisten können.


Ein herzliches Petri auch Dir, lieber Wuemmehunter - das sieht sehr zünftig aus bei Dir mit der „Station” (ist das so ein Teil zum „Spodden”?).
Ich kenne die Heringsangelei ja hier von den Kaikanten und das ist meist kein so schöner Anblick. Hoffentlich kannst Du die 100 knacken.

Schade, lieber skyduck - rätselhaft, warum es bei Dir noch nicht klappt. Ist aber wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis die Fische alle in Freßlaune sind.


----------



## geomas

Hier begann die Beißzeit um Viertel nach 5. Vorher tat sich an der spätnachmittags beangelten Stelle rein gar nichts.

Und dann ging es wieder fast Schlag auf Schlag. Auf Aland habe ich nicht gezielt geangelt, aber dennoch wieder einen gefangen:





Knapp Ü50 und knapp über 5 britische Pfund. Ersteinsatz der Waage und der „Wiegehängematte” (??).
Das Gewicht hat mich etwas überrascht, hätte es etwas niedriger geschätzt.
Dann hatten die noch etwas größeren aber deutlich massigeren Alande sicher über 6lb.

edit: das entspricht reichlich 2,3kg und liegt damit leicht über dem aus der Länge errechneten Gewicht*.
Und dies paßt gut zum individuellen Fisch, der leicht rundlicher war als üblich in der Größe.

Richtig gut bissen aber die Plötz. Die Größe leider ausbaufähig - die längsten Exemplare waren den 20cm näher als den 30.
Alle Fänge auf Breadpunch in unterschiedlichen Größen. Auf den testweise gereichten Alternativköder Softpellets gab es Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing.

Zum Einsatz kam wieder die Traverse-X Matchpicker in 2,60 und 2,90m. Für diese Art der Angelei in meinen Augen fast perfekt.
Die leichte 2,60 war mit einem fixed Paternoster mit 5gr-DS-Blei montiert, die 2,90m mit der Feedergum-Montage.


*) https://www.fischlexikon.eu/kalkulator/kalkulator-gewicht.php


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas: Dar Angeln von der Kaje ist auch nix für mich, dort geht es respektlos bis gräßlich zu. Das Watangeln am Rabelsund ist da schon ne andere Nummer, allerdings sind die wenigen verfügbaren Angelplätze in der Hauptsaison schnell weg. Jetzt, zu Beginn der Saison, noch dazu an einem Montag ist kaum was los. Heute bin ich bis 78 gekommen, jetzt noch schnell ein paar Bockwürste warm machen und dann Rauf auf die Karpfenliege. Wenn es wieder hell wird, geht es weiter.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil, Stephan.

Übernachtest du da am Heringswasser?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja , aber im Auto, habe einen Transporter mit großem Laderaum.


----------



## Mescalero

Django Reinhardt wäre stolz auf dich Wuemmehunter . Petri zu den Silberlingen und viel Erfolg morgen!

Ein weiteres Petri an geomas (was wäre ein Tag im Ukel ohne eine ordentliche Portion Rostocker Aland?!) und den Professor Tinca - schöne Strecke! Der dünne Plötz könnte fast ein jugendlicher Döbel sein, auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Astacus74

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stylisch, Josef und sehr Minimalistisch. Bei dem Rutenhalter würde man hier an manchen Gewässern vom passenden Aufseher her vielleicht Ärger bekommen.



Bei uns gibt es vielleicht Ärger wenn du deinen Rutenhalter aus Weide nicht wieder nach dem Angeln aus dem Boden ziehst 
weil da sonst wieder ein Weidenbusch wächst aber sonst kräht kein Hahn dannach



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute ist der Wind nur unwesentlich schwächer aber da ich Zeit habe bin nochmal ans Flüsschen gefahren und hab mich so hingesetzt dass ich durch eine Brücke etwas geschützt bin.
> 
> Lütten Plötzen gab es auch schon.



Petri Heil zu deiner bunten Strecke das sind wirkliche schön gefärbte Fische bei dir am Fluß



geomas schrieb:


> Es zog sich etwas, aber immerhin saß ich in der Sonne und mußte nicht frieren (oder schlimmer: am Schreibtisch sitzen und racken).
> Erst als die Nahdistanz-Zweitrute schon verpackt war und ich rein mental schon beim Mittag war gab es den ersten und auch letzten Fisch meines Angelausflugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Fighter von knapp Ü40, der zog richtig gut und ich vermutete zunächst an einen deutlich größeren Fisch.
> Also ich hatte zuletzt Alande von um die 50cm, die weit weniger agil waren.
> 
> Dem verwerteten Biß gingen etliche Umbaumaßnahmen am Gerät voraus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den ursprünglich eingesetzten 25gr-Small-Korb (rechts) tauschte ich gegen einen
> Cresta XS-20gr-Korb mit geschätzt halbem Volumen.
> 
> Auch das Vorfach kürzte ich deutlich, nachdem ich mehrere Bisse hatte, die sich „nicht entwickelten”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Korb hatte ich wieder grob gehäckseltes Liquibread mit ein paar Pellets und Fjuka-Dingern drin.
> 
> An der Zweitrute gab es nur einmal Fischkontakt - direkt nach dem Auswerfen und Ablegen der Rute gab es einen Ruck, der Köder war aber unversehrt. Vermutlich habe ich einen Fisch beim Dösen im sich erwärmenden flachen Wasser aufgeschreckt.
> 
> 
> Vermutlich starte ich zum späten Nachmittag hin einen weiteren Versuch, wohl mal an einer anderen Stelle.



Petri Heil zu deiner Brasse und danke für den Bericht wiedermal sehr schön



geomas schrieb:


> Hier begann die Beißzeit um Viertel nach 5. Vorher tat sich an der spätnachmittags beangelten Stelle rein gar nichts.
> 
> Und dann ging es wieder fast Schlag auf Schlag. Auf Aland habe ich nicht gezielt geangelt, aber dennoch wieder einen gefangen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knapp Ü50 und knapp über 5 britische Pfund. Ersteinsatz der Waage und der „Wiegehängematte” (??).
> Das Gewicht hat mich etwas überrascht, hätte es etwas niedriger geschätzt.
> Dann hatten die noch etwas größeren aber deutlich massigeren Alande sicher über 6lb.
> 
> edit: das entspricht reichlich 2,3kg und liegt damit leicht über dem aus der Länge errechneten Gewicht*.
> Und dies paßt gut zum individuellen Fisch, der leicht rundlicher war als üblich in der Größe.
> 
> Richtig gut bissen aber die Plötz. Die Größe leider ausbaufähig - die längsten Exemplare waren den 20cm näher als den 30.
> Alle Fänge auf Breadpunch in unterschiedlichen Größen. Auf den testweise gereichten Alternativköder Softpellets gab es Bisse, aber kein Fisch hing.
> 
> Zum Einsatz kam wieder die Traverse-X Matchpicker in 2,60 und 2,90m. Für diese Art der Angelei in meinen Augen fast perfekt.
> Die leichte 2,60 war mit einem fixed Paternoster mit 5gr-DS-Blei montiert, die 2,90m mit der Feedergum-Montage.



Na da war dein später Ansitz ja der erfolgreichere und nun hast du ja ein Vergleichsgewicht zu deinen bereits gefangen Alanden



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Na, da ist ja schon wieder gut gefangen worden, ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Von mir gibt es ein Gruß von der Schlei. Es läuft ganz gut, die ersten 60 Heringe sind gefangen, hundert sollen es noch werden. Ich bleibe noch bis morgen.


Petri Heil zu deinen Salzwasserükeln das sind ja schöne Fische und echt mal ne tolle Landschaft mal was anderes als immer 
dieses Kaiangeln   und dann auch noch gleich am Wasser nächtigen, so soll es sein am besten gleich ein paar der
Silberlinge ab in die Pfanne frischer und leckerer geht es nicht


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Was mir gerade nach schönen Stunden am Wasser und ein paar Pils am Schreibtisch durch den Kopf geht: es ist ne schöne Zeit momentan - die Leute/Passanten/ganz allgemein sind angesichts des dauerhaft angenehmen Wetters und des sich anbahnenden Frühlings irgendwie außergewöhnlich nett und freundlich. Das fiel mir in den letzten Tagen mehrfach auf. Irrtum ausgeschlossen. Regionale Unterschiede nicht.
Hoch am blauen Himmel kreisende und fröhlich trompetende Kraniche gabs heute Vormittag während des kurzen Marsches zum Swim. Über der Feedertip drehte wenig später ein Greifvogel seine Runden, leider konnte ich ihn nicht identifizieren. Stockenten scheinen zu den smarteren Warnow-Anraineren zu gehören: ganz selten schwimmen sie durch oder über die Angelschnur, meist stoppen sie, weichen großräumig aus. Ganz anders der Schwan an sich.
Entweder die Schwäne sind mit eher schwachem Augenlicht „gesegnet” und sehen eine gespannte Angelschnur nicht oder sie sind einfach arrogant.
Vielleicht auch beides.

Stand jetzt kann ich morgen Nachmittag wieder ans Wasser und freue mich wie Bolle.


----------



## Jo_Bai

Hallo an alle,
ich wollte die Tage mal an den Mittellandkanal und versuchen, mit der Fliegenrute Plötze/Rotfedern zu erwischen. Hat einer von euch einen Typ für die Köderwahl?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

daci7 schrieb:


> Eine wunderschöne Tasche!
> Irgendwie fixen mich Taschen extrem an - eventuell zuviel Östrogen in Blut?
> Grüße
> David



....etwas Sanierungsbedürftig. Ich müsste mir von nem Sattler die Schnallen neu machen lassen und dann wider vernähen. Den Shakespeare Aufnäher hab ich ihr noch verpasst. 

Was den Rutenhalter angeht so hab ich dem Biber einfach einen liegengelassenen Ast geklaut der dann auch nahe dem Wasser zurückgeblieben ist. Quasi als neue Weide für das Ufer. Wenn er mir schon die Weiden abfrisst so pflanz ich ihm gleich wider welche nach.........mal schauen wie lange die Stecklinge stehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der dünne Plötz könnte fast ein jugendlicher Döbel sein, auf den ersten Blick.



Jupp.
Ist auch einer.


----------



## Mescalero

Ah, dann bezog sich dein "die gibt es auch in klein" auf den vorher gezeigten Döbel und nicht auf das Rotauge. 
Manchmal stehe ich wirklich dermaßen auf dem Schlauch, dass es peinlich ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das muss nicht peinlich sein.
Meine Aussage: "die gibt's auch in klein..." bezog sich eher drauf, dass ich sonst immer nur die großen Döbel fotografiere.
Beim live-Bericht hab ich aber nicht viel Zeit für ausführliche Texte zum schnellen Foto und schreib dann mal schnell wenige Worte dazu ohne mir zu überlegen ob man meine Gedankengänge dahinter auch nachvollziehen kann.
Sorry....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen, heute morgen hab ich bei 75 Schluss gemacht. Macht zusammen  154 Heringe. Genug Beute für Matjes, Bismarckheringe, rote Schwedenhappen, Heringssalat, Bratheringe, Räucherheringe … das wird ein Schmaus.


----------



## Tricast

Die sehen ja jetzt schon lecker aus, wie lecker sind die erst wenn sie aus der Pfanne kommen. Mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ich hab auch mal wieder was für den Ükel.
Und zwar ist mir dieser Kollege hier beim Angeln mit der Baitcaster eingestiegen.
Wurde von nem 20g Effzett Spinner seitlich gehakt, man sieht sogar die Wunde noch.
Und das an einer Mündung die in den Rhein läuft... vielleicht könnt ihr euch vorstellen,was das für nen Drill verursacht hat 

So richtig auf Friedfische starte ich erst zum 1. April wieder, das ist dann der Start der Zanderschonzeit hier bei uns


----------



## skyduck

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, heute morgen hab ich bei 75 Schluss gemacht. Macht zusammen  154 Heringe. Genug Beute für Matjes, Bismarckheringe, rote Schwedenhappen, Heringssalat, Bratheringe, Räucherheringe … das wird ein Schmaus.
> Anhang anzeigen 401343


Selbstgemachte Matjes, oh Gott, könnte ich für sterben... Petri und tolles Ergebnis!!!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Frische Matjes sind einfach ne absolute Köstlichkeit !
Ich mag die jungen aus Holland immer so sehr


----------



## Racklinger

An alle die draussen waren ein Petri all.
Selbst konnte ich auch am Sonntag raus, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein.







	

		
			
		

		
	
 allerdings auch teils kräftig böigem Wind. Da hatte ich mit weniger gerechnet.
Und da ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, mal wieder mit dem Waggler zu fischen, war das Ergebnis die erste Stunde.. naja.. frustrierend, ja das glaub ich beschreibts am besten. 
Auf jedem Fall werde ich nur noch mit Pose angeln, wenn Windstille ist. Ich hab mir zwar eingebildet, dass ich es auch bei Wind schaffe, aber dass schafft nur Frust, jedenfalls bei mir. Da müsste ich viel mehr üben und Zeit investieren. 
Nach einer Stunde fluchen, schimpfen und Verwicklungen entzwirren wurde die Matchrute dann wieder eingepackt und nur noch mit Method gefischt. Leider hat sich kein Fisch mehr erbarmt, so musste ich sang und klanglos, aber mit neuen Erkenntnissen den Heimweg antreten.


----------



## Tricast

Racklinger : Schade das es nicht mit der Pose geklappt hat und du mit Verwicklungen zu kämpfen hattest. Bestimmt hattest Du Gegenwind und da ist es nicht so einfach wie mit Rückenwind. Bei Gegenwind sollte die Hauptbebleiung dichter am Haken sitzen. Oder "bei zunehmenden Gegenwind mehr Blei von der Hauptbebleiung in Richtung Mittel- und Endbebleiung verschieben um Verwicklungen beim Wurf zu vermeiden." * So fliegt das Hauptblei der Pose voran. Und die Entfernung Hauptblei-Haken sollte kürzer sein als die Entfernung Hauptblei-Pose. Nach dem Wurf die Pose leicht abbremsen damit sich die Montage strecken kann. So müsste es verwicklungsfrei gehen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


* Angelpraxis-Ordner, Technik und Taktik Seite 63


----------



## Racklinger

Tricast schrieb:


> Racklinger : Schade das es nicht mit der Pose geklappt hat und du mit Verwicklungen zu kämpfen hattest. Bestimmt hattest Du Gegenwind und da ist es nicht so einfach wie mit Rückenwind. Bei Gegenwind sollte die Hauptbebleiung dichter am Haken sitzen. Oder "bei zunehmenden Gegenwind mehr Blei von der Hauptbebleiung in Richtung Mittel- und Endbebleiung verschieben um Verwicklungen beim Wurf zu vermeiden." * So fliegt das Hauptblei der Pose voran. Und die Entfernung Hauptblei-Haken sollte kürzer sein als die Entfernung Hauptblei-Pose. Nach dem Wurf die Pose leicht abbremsen damit sich die Montage strecken kann. So müsste es verwicklungsfrei gehen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> 
> * Angelpraxis-Ordner, Technik und Taktik Seite 63


Hab ich alles versucht zu beherzigen, aber der Waggler wollte einfach nicht das machen, was ich wollte
Denke es war auch eine kräftige Unterstömung vorhanden, rechts von mir war der Bacheinlauf. Normalerweise fliesst es von rechts nach links, der Wind hat aber von rechts vorne an mein Ufer geblasen. Es war einfach der falsche Platz und die falsche Taktik 
Aber wenn ich mir halt einbilde, ich schaffe dass mit dem Waggler bei den Bedingungen, dann will ich dass auch. Bis ich es dann einsehe, dass meine Fähigkeiten dahingehend nicht ausreichen, jedenfalls nicht ohne viel mehr zu üben
Aber so bin ich nun mal, gelernt wird nur auf die harte Tour


----------



## Fr33

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bzw. mein Vater und ich hatten am Sonntag nen echt super Tag an unserem "Weiherchen". 






Herr Papa hatte 4! Spiegler auf Methodfeeder und Miniboilie, Kleinster um die 55cm und der größte etwas mehr als 80cm! Ich hatte ebenfalls Fisch - 2 x Karpfen um die 55-65cm und eine Brasse der 50er Klasse. Ebenfalls auf Miniboilie und Method Feeder. Komischerweise tat sich klassisch mit CageFeeder und Maden am Haken gar nix!

Gefischt wurde auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite recht nach am Ufer (Sonneneinstrahlung und ggf. etwas wärmeres Wasser etc.).


----------



## Fr33

Racklinger schrieb:


> An alle die draussen waren ein Petri all.
> Selbst konnte ich auch am Sonntag raus, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein.
> Anhang anzeigen 401352
> Anhang anzeigen 401353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allerdings auch teils kräftig böigem Wind. Da hatte ich mit weniger gerechnet.
> Und da ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, mal wieder mit dem Waggler zu fischen, war das Ergebnis die erste Stunde.. naja.. frustrierend, ja das glaub ich beschreibts am besten.
> Auf jedem Fall werde ich nur noch mit Pose angeln, wenn Windstille ist. Ich hab mir zwar eingebildet, dass ich es auch bei Wind schaffe, aber dass schafft nur Frust, jedenfalls bei mir. Da müsste ich viel mehr üben und Zeit investieren.
> Nach einer Stunde fluchen, schimpfen und Verwicklungen entzwirren wurde die Matchrute dann wieder eingepackt und nur noch mit Method gefischt. Leider hat sich kein Fisch mehr erbarmt, so musste ich sang und klanglos, aber mit neuen Erkenntnissen den Heimweg antreten.



Huhu, Tipp an der Stelle:

1) Mehr Blei auf die Hauptschnur und bei Wind ruhig etwas "schwerer" fischen. Die Regel 1Gr pro 1m Wasserstiefe auf die Schnur, kann man da gerne anwenden und etwas erhöhen.
2) Sinkschnure verwenden
3) Angelplatz überwerfen, Schnur schnell unter Wasser ziehen
4) Rutenspitze darf ruhig 10cm im Wasser sein - Keine Chance für den Wind die Schnur zu fassen, wenn 2) und 3) angewendet werden.

PS: Bzgl. Verwicklungen der Waggler Montage... wenn mit Laufpose gefischt wird passiert das gerne mal. Hier ist umbedingt drauf zu achten, dass der Waggler im hängenden Zustand keinen Kontakt zur Bebleiung hat. Oder anders ausgedrückt, der Waggler muss zum Haken hin mittels Micro-Wirbel, festem Stopper oder zur Not mir einem Mini Klemmblei blockiert werden, dass der nicht zu weit runter zur Hauptbebleiung gleiten kann. Dann verwickelt sich eig nichts mehr. Selbes gilt auch für eine Fest-Montage des Wagglers.....

VG
Sascha


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den frühen Karpfen, Fr33 !

Schade, daß die Waggler-Versuche scheiterten, lieber Racklinger !



So, ich gehe jetzt ne kleine Runde „Plumpsangeln”.


----------



## Mescalero

Racklinger
Das Dilemma kenne ich nur zu gut. Klar kann man auch mit der Pose, wenn es stürmt. Aber es artet entweder in eine Wissenschaft aus oder führt zu Frust.

"Bläst der Wind (egal von woher), fisch' ich mit der Pose nicht mehr!"

Aus dem Grund habe ich heute nicht auf Grund geangelt, das Wetter war super. Aber ich habe selten so viel _nicht _gefangen wie in der letzten Zeit und eine einfache Grundmontage schien mir das Mittel der Wahl zu sein.

Am Preston KKMB #16 steckte Brotstanz und Made immer mal im Wechsel und beides brachte Fisch. Ein halbes Dutzend blasse Rotaugen in der 5" Liga und zwei Fische, die ich erst für Brassen gehalten habe. Es scheinen aber Güstern zu sein, oder? Brustflossen zu kurz, Auge zu groß.
Ich bin unsicher, auch weil es angeblich so gut wie keine gibt und ich hatte noch eine weitere am Haken, konnte sie aber nicht landen.

Wuemmehunter
Ein herzliches Petri und lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, heute morgen hab ich bei 75 Schluss gemacht. Macht zusammen  154 Heringe. Genug Beute für Matjes, Bismarckheringe, rote Schwedenhappen, Heringssalat, Bratheringe, Räucherheringe … das wird ein Schmaus.
> Anhang anzeigen 401343


Ein dickes Petri Stephan, wie kühlst du denn deinen Fang bis nach Hause (auch den von gestern), hast du einen gasbetriebenen Kühlschrank in deinem Sprinter?


----------



## Skott

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Frische Matjes sind einfach ne absolute Köstlichkeit !
> Ich mag die jungen aus Holland immer so sehr


Die sind ja auch so butterzart, dass du die "Nieuwe Matjes" mit der Zunge am Gaumen zerdrücken kannst...
Das bekommen wir Deutschen in der Qualität nicht hin...


----------



## geomas

Eben gab es den ersten Zupfer an der "weiten Rute", bin guter Dinge.


----------



## Mescalero

Update zum falschen Brachsenbild: nach etwas Recherche ist der vom Reiher ramponierte Fisch ein Güster, die Schuppenanzahl (48) deutet darauf hin. Seltsam ist allerdings, dass er im hiesigen Bach als selten gilt, da ich innerhalb von zwei Stunden gleich drei davon am Haken hatte. Wiederum auch nicht, weil die Fische wohl in losen Schwärmen umherstreifen.

#bombstipp
Dass man mit einer unberingten Rute ledgern kann, hätte ich auch nicht unbedingt gedacht. Natürlich angelt man dann vor den Füßen, je nach Länge der Rute. Meine OCC Tenkararute ist nur 2,70m lang, die Schnur auch. Aber das "Auswerfen" - nur ein sanftes Pendeln - , Straffen der Montage, Bissanzeige*, Anhieb - geht alles leicht von der Hand. 

*das Spitzenteil der weißen Rute ist schwarz! Das hätten sie mal lieber andersrum gemacht...ich habe ganz vorn einen weißen Ring draufgemalt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.

Ich war heute Nachmittag wieder am Flüsschen auf Plötzen feedern.
Es gab reichlich Bisse und viele Plötzen von klein bis mittel.
Eine Handvoll größere waren auch dabei.






Setzkescherbild....


----------



## Mescalero

Fettes Petri Professor Tinca !
Makellos und eine schöner als die andere. Die eine war gestern schon dabei.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Skott schrieb:


> Die sind ja auch so butterzart, dass du die "Nieuwe Matjes" mit der Zunge am Gaumen zerdrücken kannst...
> Das bekommen wir Deutschen in der Qualität nicht hin...



Boa da sprichst Du was an !
Ich lebe ja direkt an der Grenze,kann die also thank god immer haben 
Aber ich wundere mich jedes Mal,warum es die nicht zumindestens ab und zu mal hier bei uns so gibt,quasi als Import.
Stattdessen ist die Qualität die wir hier in D kaufen schlechter,und leider immer teurer 

Edit: Und ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger 
Ich glaube so langsam gehts richtig los,man merkt Tag für Tag wie die Natur ein Stückchen mehr erwacht !


----------



## geomas

Supersache, das Ledgern mit der Stippe!
Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, würde an ein paar Stellen hier wohl auch funzen. Petri, Mescalero !
Übrigens meint Meister Ovens, der schnellste Weg eine Güster von einem lütten Brassen zu unterscheiden ist die Länge der Brustflosse: kann sie die Bauchflosse erreichen ist es ein Brachsen. Güstern haben immer deutlich kürzere Brustflossen. Finde ich gut, diese Methode und werde sie auf Tauglichkeit prüfen (wenn ich dann mal ne Güster fangen würde).



Ein dickes Petri auch Dir, lieber Professore! Wunderschöne Plötz!


----------



## Fr33

geomas schrieb:


> Supersache, das Ledgern mit der Stippe!
> Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, würde an ein paar Stellen hier wohl auch funzen. Petri, Mescalero !
> Übrigens meint Meister Ovens, der schnellste Weg eine Güster von einem lütten Brassen zu unterscheiden ist die Länge der Brustflosse: kann sie die Bauchflosse erreichen ist es ein Brachsen. Güsetrn haben immer deutlich kürzere Brustflossen. Finde ich gut, diese Methode und werde sie auf Tauglichkeit prüfen (wenn ich dann mal ne Güster fangen würde).
> 
> 
> 
> Ein dickes Petri auch Dir, lieber Professore! Wunderschöne Plötz!



Ich finde ja man sieht den Unterschied eig. sofort an den Proportionen von Auge zu Kopf. Bei Güstern scheinen die Augen immer ne Nummer zu groß für den Rest zu sein


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Der Ovens hat's halt drauf. Das mit der zu kurzen Brustflosse habe ich auch gleich gecheckt und mal auf einigen Fotos im Netz zu verifizieren versucht - scheint wohl zu stimmen!


----------



## geomas

Ich war an der gleichen Stelle wie gestern am Nachmittag und heute gab es nur Plötz. Aber es war ein sehr kurzweiliges Angeln.
Auf Breadpunch biß es deutlich besser als auf Mais. Einen kernigen „Rute krümmt sich auf der Ablage-Biß” gab es auf Mais, aber der Fisch hing nicht.

Geangelt habe ich wieder mit den beiden Traverse-X-Matchpickern. Die kürzere habe ich mit kleinem DS-Blei als „Bomb-Rute” gefischt und muß sagen, daß es ne absolute Super-Rotaugen-Rute ist. Also dicht dran an der excellenten alten 2,70m Balzer Edition-Picker.
Bester Fisch war ein Plötz, der immerhin 29cm hatte.
In manchen Jahren habe ich hier in der Nachbarschaft keinen einzigen Ü25-Plötz fangen können. Bin also durchaus happy.
Ach ja - das Gewicht habe ich auch ermittelt - laut Waage 10oz, also etwa 280gr.
Und erneut deckt sich dies erstaunlich genau mit dem errechneten Gewicht des Kalkulators im www (29cm ergibt dort etwa 292gr).


----------



## Mescalero

Petri an die Warnow geomas !
Die Alande wissen wahrscheinlich inzwischen Bescheid.... Vermutlich gibt es eine undichte Stelle, so wie in den Krimis, da wissen die Schurken auch vorher schon dass eine Razzia geplant ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein dickes Petri Heil Georg!



geomas schrieb:


> Auf Breadpunch biß es deutlich besser als auf Mais.



Ich hatte Brot, Mais und Maden am Start.
Brot ging schlecht weil die Pötzen es sehr schnell abrupften und auf Maden fing ich sofort Nanoplötzen, so dass die größeren fast keine Chance hatten.
Ich bin mit der Hakengröße letzlich bis auf Größe 6 rauf und habe dann immer zwei möglichst große Maiskörner angeködert.
So konnte ich die größeren Fische rausfiltern.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri an die Warnow geomas !
> Die Alande wissen wahrscheinlich inzwischen Bescheid.... Vermutlich gibt es eine undichte Stelle, so wie in den Krimis, da wissen die Schurken auch vorher schon dass eine Razzia geplant ist.



Haha, „Deckung Jungs, da ist schon wieder der Typ mit dem Discounterbrot!!”.

Nene, also mindestens einen dicken Aland will ich mir schon noch holen in der nächsten Zeit.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri Heil Georg!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hatte Brot, Mais und Maden am Start.
> Brot ging schlecht weil die Pötzen es sehr schnell abrupften und auf Maden fing ich sofort Nanoplötzen, so dass die größeren fast keine Chance hatten.
> Ich bin mit der Hakengröße letzlich bis auf Größe 6 rauf und habe dann immer zwei möglichst große Maiskörner angeködert.
> So konnte ich die größeren Fische rasusfiltern.



Danke!

Hier lief es mit kleinem 8mm-Breadpunch sogar besser als mit größeren Brotscheibchen.
Hatte sogar daran gedacht, den Haken (irgendein recht feiner 12/14er) gegen einen 16er zu wechseln.
Die Bisse an der „weiten Rute” kamen sehr schnell. Vermutlich entsteht durch das teilweise grobe LiquiBread ne mächtige Wolke unter Wasser und die Fische geraten in eine Art Freßrausch. Das ist natürlich nur Spekulation.
Angenehmer ist mir das Angeln mit 3,5gr-Blei und noch feinerer Montage auf kürzere Distanz. Die Pickermontage habe ich heute in geschätzt 12-20m Entfernung gefischt, die Feedermontage in knapp 30 bis etwa 35m. Da ist ne Rute von unter 3m schon nicht mehr allererste Wahl.

PS: zur Erläuterung - ich vermute, daß an etwas größeren Breadpunch-Scheiben (12+mm) die kleineren Fische wild herumzupfen, während die 8mm Punches von den allermeisten Plötz' „Volley genommen werden können”. Ich werde sicher mit Köder- und Hakengröße weiter experimentieren.


----------



## Mescalero

Mais muss ich unbedingt auch mal wieder aufpieksen aber wahrscheinlich hagelt es dann wieder Karpfen und gesprengte Vorfächer... oder eine der raren Schleien....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri an Professor Tinca und geomas. Lieber Professor: In Deinem Setzkescher sieht es einmal mehr sensationell aus! EIne Frage an Georg: Führst Du aktuell Buch über Fänge in Beisszeiten und Nichtbeisszeiten. Ich mache das ja bereits seit acht Jahren und inzwischen lasse ich nichts mehr auf die Beisszeitenthese kommen. 
Skott: EIne Kühlschrank habe ich nicht in meinem Renault Trafic, braucht man aber auch nicht, bei den gegenwärtigen AUßentemperaturen. Heute Nach war es 2 Grad draussen und im Auto (ne Standheizung habe ich leider auch nicht) dürften es vielleicht 6 oder 7 Grad gewesen sein. Kalt genug für die frische Ware. Der Zustand der Fische war nach der Tour jedenfalls noch einwandfrei. 
Es waren übrigen 12 kg Hering. 5 kg werden zu Matjes verarbeitet, 3 zu Bismarckhering, der Rest geht in die Pfanne und in den Räucherofen.


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter - danke! Und nein, Buchführung liegt mir nicht. 
Hab öfters angefangen, schriftliche Angel-Notizen zu machen, aber das nie zu Ende gebracht. 
Immerhin habe ich eine große Sammlung an Gewässerfotos, da kann ich auch später noch bestimmte Details herauslesen (Wasserstand, Uhrzeit, Art des „Aufbaus”...).


----------



## Astacus74

Jo_Bai schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich wollte die Tage mal an den Mittellandkanal und versuchen, mit der Fliegenrute Plötze/Rotfedern zu erwischen. Hat einer von euch einen Typ für die Köderwahl?



Ich muß mal schauen ob ich noch eine selbstgebundene Nymphe habe oh doch noch gefunden







selbstgebunden nur die Goldrippung hat schon ein wenig gelitten, Hakengröße weiß ich leider nicht.
Hab schon lange nicht mehr gewedelt die hat aber Rotaugen, Güstern und Brassen zum Landgang überredet



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, heute morgen hab ich bei 75 Schluss gemacht. Macht zusammen 154 Heringe. Genug Beute für Matjes, Bismarckheringe, rote Schwedenhappen, Heringssalat, Bratheringe, Räucherheringe … das wird ein Schmaus.



Petri Heil zu deinen Salzwasserükeln, das wird ja ein richtiger Festschmaus 



Racklinger schrieb:


> An alle die draussen waren ein Petri @all.
> Selbst konnte ich auch am Sonntag raus, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allerdings auch teils kräftig böigem Wind. Da hatte ich mit weniger gerechnet.
> Und da ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, mal wieder mit dem Waggler zu fischen, war das Ergebnis die erste Stunde.. naja.. frustrierend, ja das glaub ich beschreibts am besten.
> Auf jedem Fall werde ich nur noch mit Pose angeln, wenn Windstille ist. Ich hab mir zwar eingebildet, dass ich es auch bei Wind schaffe, aber dass schafft nur Frust, jedenfalls bei mir. Da müsste ich viel mehr üben und Zeit investieren.
> Nach einer Stunde fluchen, schimpfen und Verwicklungen entzwirren wurde die Matchrute dann wieder eingepackt und nur noch mit Method gefischt. Leider hat sich kein Fisch mehr erbarmt, so musste ich sang und klanglos, aber mit neuen Erkenntnissen den Heimweg antreten.



Aber schönes Wetter hattest du ja und beim nächsten mal läuft es wieder für dich



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bzw. mein Vater und ich hatten am Sonntag nen echt super Tag an unserem "Weiherchen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herr Papa hatte 4! Spiegler auf Methodfeeder und Miniboilie, Kleinster um die 55cm und der größte etwas mehr als 80cm! Ich hatte ebenfalls Fisch - 2 x Karpfen um die 55-65cm und eine Brasse der 50er Klasse. Ebenfalls auf Miniboilie und Method Feeder. Komischerweise tat sich klassisch mit CageFeeder und Maden am Haken gar nix!
> 
> Gefischt wurde auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite recht nach am Ufer (Sonneneinstrahlung und ggf. etwas wärmeres Wasser etc.).



Ein dickes Petri Heil zu euren Karpfen und Brassen, sieht echt gemütlich aus euer Weiherchen



Mescalero schrieb:


> Am Preston KKMB #16 steckte Brotstanz und Made immer mal im Wechsel und beides brachte Fisch. Ein halbes Dutzend blasse Rotaugen in der 5" Liga und zwei Fische, die ich erst für Brassen gehalten habe. Es scheinen aber Güstern zu sein, oder? Brustflossen zu kurz, Auge zu groß.
> Ich bin unsicher, auch weil es angeblich so gut wie keine gibt und ich hatte noch eine weitere am Haken, konnte sie aber nicht landen.
> 
> @Wuemmehunter
> Ein herzliches Petri und lass es dir schmecken!



Schöne Idee mit der Stippe auf Grund und Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen und ob du mit der Pose oder Blei vor deinen Füßen
angelst ist wohl kein großer Unterschied leise solltest du in jedem Fall sein



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.
> 
> Ich war heute Nachmittag wieder am Flüsschen auf Plötzen feedern.
> Es gab reichlich Bisse und viele Plötzen von klein bis mittel.
> Eine Handvoll größere waren auch dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setzkescherbild....



Petri Heil zu deinen Plötzen, das schreit ja schon nach Bratrotaugen süßsauer eingelegt und dazu Bratkartoffeln



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war an der gleichen Stelle wie gestern am Nachmittag und heute gab es nur Plötz. Aber es war ein sehr kurzweiliges Angeln.
> Auf Breadpunch biß es deutlich besser als auf Mais. Einen kernigen „Rute krümmt sich auf der Ablage-Biß” gab es auf Mais, aber der Fisch hing nicht.
> 
> Geangelt habe ich wieder mit den beiden Travese-X-Matchpickern. Die kürzere habe ich mit kleinem DS-Blei als „Bomnb-Rute” gefischt und muß sagen, daß es ne absolute Super-Rotaugen-Rute ist. Also dicht dran an der excellenten alten 2,70m Balzer Edition-Picker.
> Bester Fisch war ein Plötz, der immerhin 29cm hatte.
> In manchen Jahren habe ich hier in der Nachbarschaft keinen einzigen Ü25-Plötz fangen können. Bin also sewhr happy.
> Ach ja - das Gewicht habe ich auch ermittelt - laut Waage 10oz, also etwa 280gr.
> Und erneut deckt sich dies erstaunlich genau mit dem errechneten Gewicht des Kalkulators im www (29cm ergibt dort etwa 292gr).



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen, solangsam bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht auch mal mit Breadpunch versuchen sollte, bin ja
eigentlich son alter Madenangler



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Die Reste kann man einfach aufessen. Gut, wenn man Wuemme heißt, auch Maden. Ist wohl kein Argument für Breadpunch.
Aber es gibt eins: das fängt immer! Maden nur fast immer.


----------



## rustaweli

Möchte einfach herzliche Petris in die Runde schicken! Werde mich die Tage mal durch den Stammtisch arbeiten, irgendwie. Bin derzeit ganz eigenartig antriebslos, ohne Lust auf irgendwas. 
Schöne Woche Euch!


----------



## Tikey0815

Die Sonne brennt, die Fische beißen, ach könnt ich doch.......................... am Weiher verweilen


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Sonne brennt, die Fische beißen, ach könnt ich doch.......................... am Weiher verweilen



Statt dessen arbeitest Du in der Volkshochschule bei Neonlicht und leitest den Poesie-für-Fortgeschrittene-Kursus.


----------



## Slappy

Eine Stunde extra Freizeit


----------



## Tricast

Dann nutzt Du die Freistunde ja sinnvoll und tust etwas für Dein Wohlbefinden. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Hol was raus, Slappy ! 

Bei mir gab es eben zwei Brassen von an die 40cm und einen Aland von knapp unter 50cm:





Die „Commercial”-Rute mit dem fragwürdig gestalteten Griff hat sich gut gemacht. 
Als Köder diente Breadpunch von etwa 10mm.

Als Rute für die größere Distanz hat sich ein alte Drennan IM8 Super Feeder 12ft sehr gut geschlagen, die hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Die wird von nun an öfters zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Petri Georg!
Sehr geile Rolle...


----------



## Ti-it

Thomas. schrieb:


> #Ruten aus ende der 80er bis Mitte der 90er
> 
> Carbon Ruten aus der zeit sind für mich der Rutentechnisch keine Ahnung hat die schönsten überhaupt, egal ob da Silstar, Shimano, Cormoran, oder Shakespeare draufsteht, selbst der Moritz hatte super Ticamos. Die Blanks waren im Gegensatz zu den Heutigen(vor allem bei Karpfenruten)  nicht alle nur Schwarz und Stocksteif und mit nur 5 Ringe, sondern es gab sie in Braun, Grün, Gelbgold, Lila usw. ebenso die wunderschöne Kreuz Wicklung des Blanks , jede menge Ringe und trotzdem super Leicht, ok sollen auch empfindlicher gewesen sein als die Heutigen wenn man damit versehentlich irgend wo vor haut ( Nordlichtangler kennt sich damit wohl aus).
> Anhang anzeigen 400806
> Anhang anzeigen 400807
> Anhang anzeigen 400808
> 
> 
> 
> PS. was macht heute eigentlich der Raketen Menne noch? bzw. ich hoffe den gibst noch.


Hier hätte ich auch noch einen, meiner Meinung nach, wunderschönen Rutenblank aus den 90igern.
Es handelt sich übrigens um eine "Esox Kevlar Carbon Carp" in 330cm Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 30 bis 80 Gramm.
Aus welcher Schmiede der Blank stammt, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Esox selbst fertigte/fertigen ließ oder woanders zugekauft hat.
Generell würde mich interessieren, was aus Esox wurde.
Vllt hat da ja wer Infos dazu.
geomas ein herzliches Petri Heil! 





Danke und Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Slappy

So, effektiv hatte ich ca 40 Minuten am Wasser. 
An der Swing gab es heute die einzigen Bisse. Insgesamt gab es 4 Bisse, wovon einer hängen blieb. Die etwas handlange Plötz ließ ich im Wasser frei und freute mich das es tatsächlich einen Fisch gab. 
Die Sonne war so stark, das man gut ohne Jacke sitzen konnte. Aber auch nur wenn keine Wolke da war.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Slappy und geomas !

Ich war heute an einer der Stellen, die mich in den letzten Wochen so oft schneidern ließen. 
Es lief aber erstaunlich gut. Wie gestern Maden und 6mm Breadpunch im Wechsel, es gab ausschließlich Rotaugen der 15cm-Klasse. Auf 10mm, eigentlich viel zu groß für den 16er Haken, tat sich erst nichts und dann dafür so richtig. Karpfenalarm. Ich hatte ein bisschen die Hosen voll und Angst um die dünne Rute....spannender Drill. Insgesamt waren es drei Stück, einige Döbel der unteren Mittelklasse, ein großes Rotauge, eine Rotfeder und zu guter Letzt eine Forelle. Die haben hier eigentlich nichts verloren, werden aber als "Angelfisch" besetzt. Letztes Jahr allerdings nicht, weil es keine bezahlbaren Satzer gab. Die schwimmt also schon eine Weile hier.


----------



## Dace

Das sind ja wieder eine Reihe toller Fische gefangen worden - Petri den erfolgreichen Fängern.

So langsam wird die Fisch-Palette immer facettenreicher, da kann ich kaum mithalten hier:

geomas  mit seinen strammen Alanden, dann die Brassen, Güster, Karpfen und Professor Tinca mit den schön gefärbten Rotaugenfang, usw. - schöne Erfolge. 

Ich bin heute für ein paar Stündchen auch wieder los, wollte noch mal einen Döbel fangen, bevor ich die Barbe ins Visier nehme.

Gerät war erneut eine Sealy Octofloat 11', Rolle zurzeit meine Lieblingsrolle, Contact 400 blau mit 22er Maxima, Durchlaufmontage, vorne einen 6er PD WG.

Zunächst hatte ich noch einen Nisa Swimfeeder open end dran, den ich mit LB alle paar Minuten füllte und auswarf, Köder war zunächst die gute alte Flocke.

Kaum ausgeworfen kam prompt der erste Biss, aber verhalten, dann etwas ruppig. Ich denke, da waren kleine Fische am Werk. Nachdem ich zwei Bisse verschlagen hatte, kam Frühstücksfleisch an den den Haken. Es dauerte auch gar nicht lange, da kam der erste gute Biss und die Rute zeigte sich halbrund, die Bremse arbeitete. Ich bekam den Fisch ein gutes Stück heran, doch dann, wie aus dem Nichts, schoss der Fisch direkt in die links von mir im Wasser befindlichen Weidenbüsche und fest saß der Fisch! Ich habe versucht ein paar mal durch Nachlassen der Schnur ihn zum Freischwimmen zu animieren, aber erst nicht drauf eingegangen - alle abgerissen, der dritte Fisch, der dieses Jahr Verlust geht. Das hatte ich schon Jahre nicht mehr.

Alles wieder neu montiert, ausgeworfen, aber die Stelle war platt, da kam nichts mehr.

Weiter an die nächste Stelle. Ich hatte bestimmt so zehnmal den Feeder mit LB ausgeworfen, da kam der erste vorsichtige Anfasser - mein Köder war weg. Frühstücksfleisch neu dran, Feeder gefüllt und ausgeworfen. Der biss kam praktisch sofort, nach der Köder den Grund erreicht hatte, Anschlag, Fisch war gehakt. Der hatte auch mächtig Dampf drauf, aber im Vergleich zu ersten Stelle droht hier nicht der Verlust durch im Wasser befindliches Buschwerk. Ich konnte den Fisch sicher ausdrillen und keschern. 






Das war's für den Tag, kein Biss mehr. Die Sonne hatte sich zwar etwas zurückgezogen, aber dafür wurde der Ostwind stärker. Ich bin aber trotzdem ganz zufrieden nach Hause gefahren.



Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht ein paar mal durch Nachlassen der Schnur ihn zum Freischwimmen zu animieren, aber erst nicht drauf eingegangen - alle abgerissen, der dritte Fisch, der dieses Jahr Verlust geht. Das hatte ich schon Jahre nicht mehr.


Ich schätze, das ist mangelndes Training, oder sowas schleichendes ... 
jedenfalls ging mir das letztes Jahr so im vollen Sommer beim Spinangeln, da nacheinander 2 richtige Superfische verloren (immerhin nur ausgestiegen), ich habe alles verflucht und war tagelang nicht genießbar.  
Aber es kam Besserung, mit neuen Ruten mit erheblich mehr eingebauter Sicherheit für Ungeübtere oder Eingerostete ! 
Ich weiß inzwischen, dass ich leider nicht jeden Tag die optimale Konzentration ans Wasser mitbringe.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber es kam Besserung, mit neuen Ruten


Das könnte es werden, ich lackiere gerade die neue aufgesetzte Barbenrute ... neue Fischart, neue Rute neues Glück


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Das könnte es werden, ich lackiere gerade die neue aufgesetzte Barbenrute ... neue Fischart, neue Rute neues Glück


Die Davenport&Fordham? 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die Davenport&Fordham?


Nein, das war der Fibatube-Swingtip-Blank, umfunktioniert zu einer "Barbel 11' 3", mit einem Handteil verlängert.

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen zu den tollen Fischen!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri Heil, allen Fängern . 
Mögen die Fische weiterhin mit euch sein.  



Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Slappy - Petri zum Plötz! Ich kann mir die Angelei an dem Terrassenteich gut vorstellen: reichlich Sonne und frische Luft tanken, find ich gut.

Ti-it - wow, ne sehr schnieke Rute, die Esox Kevlar Carbon Carp! 
Hatte noch nie was von der Marke gehört (die Drennan-Raubfisch-Abteilung schreibt sich wohl „e-sox”??). 

Mescalero - na da hast Du ja schön hingelangt am Bach oder Flüßchen! Herzhaftes Petri!
Wirklich erstaunlich, was Du mit der Stippe alles landen konntest. Hast Du wieder „geledgert”?

Danke für den tollen Bericht von der Döbelei, lieber Dace ! Und auch Dir ein Petri zu dem so klassisch gezeichneten Döbel.
Und ja, manchmal angelt man einen überraschend großen Zeitraum ohne Hänger und Verluste, dann häufen sich Aussteiger und Abrisse.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Ja die Montage war dieselbe wie gestern. Hauptschnur 0,16 mit 0,12 mm Vorfach und eine recht kurze Paternostermontage mit einem 3g Blei. Irgendwann habe ich etwas zu enthusiastisch gependelt und alles landete in einem Zweiglein einer überhängenden Erle gegenüber - kaum 2 Meter entfernt. Aber Erlen geben keine Schnur mehr her wenn sie sie erstmal haben! Ich musste neu knüpfen und habe ein 1,7g Messing"blei" verwendet, das ging genauso gut.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich war vorhin tatsächlich noch mal kurz am Wasser.
Auf Breadpunch gab es Plötz von ziemlich klein bis nicht ganz klein, aber ein „guter Fisch” blieb mir verwehrt.
Immerhin kann ich das erste Rotfederchen des Jahres vermelden.

Geangelt habe ich mit ner alten Drennan Bombrute, die ist echt Sahne. An der 1/2-oz Spitze sieht man wirklich jeden Zupfer.
Seit ich diese Rute habe fische ich sie mit einer „ungeeigneten Rolle” (Aero GTM 4010). Da muß ich noch mal ran. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal mit ner alten Biomaster 3000er Größe. Die sind optisch angenehm zurückhaltend und haben nicht so eine hohe Übersetzung wie die GTM.





Kleiner Drahtkorb und feiner Haken am festen Seitenarm. Später habe ich den Korb gegen ne Arleseybomb getauscht.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> die Esox Kevlar Carbon Carp!
> Hatte noch nie was von der Marke gehört (die Drennan-Raubfisch-Abteilung schreibt sich wohl „e-sox”??).


Esox ist/war ein deutscher Angelsport-Großhändler, 90er Jahre, warb 1990 mit "Esox Olympic" in seinen Anzeigen, sitzhaft in Himmelkron.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Esox ist/war ein deutscher Angelsport-Großhändler, 90er Jahre, warb 1990 mit "Esox Olympic" in seinen Anzeigen, sitzhaft in Himmelkron.



Danke, bekannt kam mir der Name schon vor, ich konnte ihn nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Hecht100+

ich meine, ich habe auch noch eine billige Rute von denen, kann das aber im Moment nicht zuordnen. Evtl. ist es die mit dem Fibretex-Aufkleber???


----------



## Hecht100+

Die haben damals auch viel Werbung gemacht in der Zeit, als aus "Deutscher Angelsport" dann "Rute und Rolle" wurde, da suchten die Generalvertreter für die neuen Bundesländer, deshalb habe ich sie auch wiedergefunden.


----------



## geomas

Hmmm, an die Werbung erinnere ich mich nicht. Aber interessant, daß es auch abseits der naheliegenden Marken noch spannende Ruten gab.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Petri Georg!
> Sehr geile Rolle...


Danke, die 2000er Symetre wird wohl aber an eine andere Rute kommen. 
„Vom Feeling her habe ich das Gefühl”, daß dauerhaftes Einkurbeln auch von kleinen Futterkörben nicht so recht zu ihr paßt.
Auch wenn sie sich heute sehr gut gemacht hat (hatte sie noch nie im Einsatz). Also vermutlich kommt sie an ne Posenrute oder eine noch leichtere Grundrute.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, allen guten Spar-Vorsätzen zum Trotz sind zwei günstige gebrauchte Ruten im Zulauf. 
Keine Edelpeitschen, aber welche, die sehr gut ins Schema G passen: jeweils die F1-Version der Browning CK Wand und Tickler.
Bin sehr gespannt, wie sich diese „Angelteich-Ruten” in der Natur machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, allen guten Spar-Vorsätzen zum Trotz sind zwei günstige gebrauchte Ruten im Zulauf.



Suchst du denn irgend eine bestimmte Länge, Aktion, WGoder so, die es in deinem Rutenwald noch nicht gibt?


----------



## Altmarkfischer

N'abend zusammen, ich lese hier schon ewig mit und verspüre immer mehr Begeisterung für euer "Traditionsinteresse". So richtig traditionell habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr geangelt und mir deshalb nach gut 20 Jahren Kuköangelei für diese Saison ne preiswerte Stippe und Matchrute von Browning sowie ne stärkere Feederrute von Advanta zugelegt. Ne Picker steht auch noch auf der Liste  . Mal sehen wie DAS weitergeht.
 Der eigentliche Grund für meinen Post, ich habe den hier entdeckt:






und wollte die Entdeckung nicht für mich behalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der gute alte John(RIP). 
Seine Videos mag ich.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Suchst du denn irgend eine bestimmte Länge, Aktion, WGoder so, die es in deinem Rutenwald noch nicht gibt?



Ne, gezielt suchen tue ich jetzt nicht und „nichts”. 
Zum praktischen Angeln habe ich ja viel mehr als genug, auch wenn ich dies und das (ne gute Bolo, gute Kopfrute) noch nicht probiert habe.
Die beiden weichen F1-Ruten hatte ich schon seit ihrem Erscheinen als „interessant” abgespeichert und bin jetzt über ein sehr gutes Angebot „gestolpert”.


----------



## Thomas.

Ti-it schrieb:


> Es handelt sich übrigens um eine "Esox Kevlar Carbon Carp" in 330cm Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 30 bis 80 Gramm.


mit genau so einer Rute habe ich 1996 auf Rügen meinen bis jetzt größten Hecht gefangen, ein sehr schöner Stock, leider habe ich sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Tokka

War heute auch mal wieder am Fluß. Der Wind war noch immer überraschend eisig. Das Wasser sehr klar, Pegel sinkend und Wechsel von Sonne und Wolken. Ausgespuckt hat der Fluss heute nichts, dafür habe ich viel probiert mit Made, Wurm, Frühfleisch und auch zum ersten Mal fischige Pellets mit fruchtigem Pop-Up am Haar.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Herzlich willkommen hier im Ükel, Altmarkfischer. Wie DAS weitergeht? Wahrscheinlich wird auch Dein Rutenwald dank des guten Ükeldüngers prächtig gedeihen. Das ist aber durchaus nichts verwerfliches. Im Gegenteil: Schönes Tackle, schöne Fische, schöne Berichte im Ükel. Ich freue mich auf Deine Beiträge.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Altmarkfischer von mir auch ein herzliches welcome 
Zu dem was Du geschrieben hast,ich kann nur sagen,gönn Dir ne Winkelpicker / Picker 
Bin ursprünglich was Friedfisch angeht eher der klassische Feeder Fan.
Kann aber immer wieder die Anekdote erzählen wie ich durch den guten rhinefisher ,der mir mal eine geliehen hatte,erst auf den Geschmack gekommen,und dann fast schon süchtig nach Pickern geworden bin 
Zumindest wenn  es am Gewässer passt,und es auf Friedfisch geht.Aber selbst Zander hatte ich damit auch schon als Beifang.
Finde das hat was vom Finesse-Montagen Angeln auf Raubfisch,nur halt die Friedfisch Version davon.


Falls es Dich als erste Empfehlung interessiert:
Gekauft habe ich mir dann die Daiwa Aqualite Feeder,dazu wirst Du hier auch bisschen was finden.Empfohlen hatte die der mittlerweile trauriger Weise verstorbene Altmeister,dem die OCC gewidmet ist ( R.I.P. Andal ) 
Die kann ich auch nach wie vor bedingungslos empfehlen was P/L angeht.
https://angeljoe-angelshop.de/daiwa-aqualite-picker-2-70m-25g-wg-2-2tlg.html
Kannst ja auch in der Suche nach alten Beiträgen dazu schauen.
Aktion is richtig geil,hab ich schon Karpfen mit gedrillt,aber auch kleinste Rotaugen oder selbst Grundeln machen Bock mit der Glasspitze


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Möchte einfach herzliche Petris in die Runde schicken! Werde mich die Tage mal durch den Stammtisch arbeiten, irgendwie. Bin derzeit ganz eigenartig antriebslos, ohne Lust auf irgendwas.
> Schöne Woche Euch!



Das wird schon wieder ist manchmal so, Kopf hoch



Slappy schrieb:


> Eine Stunde extra Freizeit



Man muß die Zeit nutzen so gut es geht



Slappy schrieb:


> So, effektiv hatte ich ca 40 Minuten am Wasser.
> An der Swing gab es heute die einzigen Bisse. Insgesamt gab es 4 Bisse, wovon einer hängen blieb. Die etwas handlange Plötz ließ ich im Wasser frei und freute mich das es tatsächlich einen Fisch gab.
> Die Sonne war so stark, das man gut ohne Jacke sitzen konnte. Aber auch nur wenn keine Wolke da war.



Dann Petri Heil und die Sonne kommt jeden höher es wird Frühling



geomas schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es eben zwei Brassen von an die 40cm und einen Aland von knapp unter 50cm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die „Commercial”-Rute mit dem fragwürdig gestalteten Griff hat sich gut gemacht.
> Als Köder diente Breadpunch von etwa 10mm.
> 
> Als Rute für die größere Distanz hat sich ein alte Drennan IM8 Super Feeder 12ft sehr gut geschlagen, die hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
> Die wird von nun an öfters zum Einsatz kommen.



Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke



Ti-it schrieb:


> Hier hätte ich auch noch einen, meiner Meinung nach, wunderschönen Rutenblank aus den 90igern.
> Es handelt sich übrigens um eine "Esox Kevlar Carbon Carp" in 330cm Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 30 bis 80 Gramm.
> Aus welcher Schmiede der Blank stammt, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Esox selbst fertigte/fertigen ließ oder woanders zugekauft hat.
> Generell würde mich interessieren, was aus Esox wurde.
> Vllt hat da ja wer Infos dazu.
> @geomas ein herzliches Petri Heil!



Was soll man schreiben wenn ich den Blank sehe und dann Länge und Wurfgewicht und 2-geteilt....


Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich war heute an einer der Stellen, die mich in den letzten Wochen so oft schneidern ließen.
> Es lief aber erstaunlich gut. Wie gestern Maden und 6mm Breadpunch im Wechsel, es gab ausschließlich Rotaugen der 15cm-Klasse. Auf 10mm, eigentlich viel zu groß für den 16er Haken, tat sich erst nichts und dann dafür so richtig. Karpfenalarm. Ich hatte ein bisschen die Hosen voll und Angst um die dünne Rute....spannender Drill. Insgesamt waren es drei Stück, einige Döbel der unteren Mittelklasse, ein großes Rotauge, eine Rotfeder und zu guter Letzt eine Forelle. Die haben hier eigentlich nichts verloren, werden aber als "Angelfisch" besetzt. Letztes Jahr allerdings nicht, weil es keine bezahlbaren Satzer gab. Die schwimmt also schon eine Weile hier.



Na siehste nach schneidern gibt es immer Fisch Petri Heil dazu



Dace schrieb:


> Gerät war erneut eine Sealy Octofloat 11', Rolle zurzeit meine Lieblingsrolle, Contact 400 blau mit 22er Maxima, Durchlaufmontage, vorne einen 6er PD WG.
> 
> Zunächst hatte ich noch einen Nisa Swimfeeder open end dran, den ich mit LB alle paar Minuten füllte und auswarf, Köder war zunächst die gute alte Flocke.
> 
> Kaum ausgeworfen kam prompt der erste Biss, aber verhalten, dann etwas ruppig. Ich denke, da waren kleine Fische am Werk. Nachdem ich zwei Bisse verschlagen hatte, kam Frühstücksfleisch an den den Haken. Es dauerte auch gar nicht lange, da kam der erste gute Biss und die Rute zeigte sich halbrund, die Bremse arbeitete. Ich bekam den Fisch ein gutes Stück heran, doch dann, wie aus dem Nichts, schoss der Fisch direkt in die links von mir im Wasser befindlichen Weidenbüsche und fest saß der Fisch! Ich habe versucht ein paar mal durch Nachlassen der Schnur ihn zum Freischwimmen zu animieren, aber erst nicht drauf eingegangen - alle abgerissen, der dritte Fisch, der dieses Jahr Verlust geht. Das hatte ich schon Jahre nicht mehr.
> 
> Alles wieder neu montiert, ausgeworfen, aber die Stelle war platt, da kam nichts mehr.
> 
> Weiter an die nächste Stelle. Ich hatte bestimmt so zehnmal den Feeder mit LB ausgeworfen, da kam der erste vorsichtige Anfasser - mein Köder war weg. Frühstücksfleisch neu dran, Feeder gefüllt und ausgeworfen. Der biss kam praktisch sofort, nach der Köder den Grund erreicht hatte, Anschlag, Fisch war gehakt. Der hatte auch mächtig Dampf drauf, aber im Vergleich zu ersten Stelle droht hier nicht der Verlust durch im Wasser befindliches Buschwerk. Ich konnte den Fisch sicher ausdrillen und keschern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das war's für den Tag, kein Biss mehr. Die Sonne hatte sich zwar etwas zurückgezogen, aber dafür wurde der Ostwind stärker. Ich bin aber trotzdem ganz zufrieden nach Hause gefahren.



Petri Heil, schöner Fisch schade nur das der Erste sich ins Unterholz geschlagen hat, manchmal sind sie unberechenbar



Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen, ich lese hier schon ewig mit und verspüre immer mehr Begeisterung für euer "Traditionsinteresse". So richtig traditionell habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr geangelt und mir deshalb nach gut 20 Jahren Kuköangelei für diese Saison ne preiswerte Stippe und Matchrute von Browning sowie ne stärkere Feederrute von Advanta zugelegt. Ne Picker steht auch noch auf der Liste  . Mal sehen wie DAS weitergeht.



Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen im Ükel viel Spaß wünsch ich dir und sei gewarnt es gibt einen gewissen Suchtfaktor
und der Tackleaffe ist auchnicht zu unterschätzen.
Soll es denn ein neues oder doch ein älteres Modell sein?



Tokka schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder am Fluß. Der Wind war noch immer überraschend eisig. Das Wasser sehr klar, Pegel sinkend und Wechsel von Sonne und Wolken. Ausgespuckt hat der Fluss heute nichts, dafür habe ich viel probiert mit Made, Wurm, Frühfleisch und auch zum ersten Mal fischige Pellets mit fruchtigem Pop-Up am Haar.



Schade das es nicht geklappt hat sieht doch sehr vielversprechend aus dein Swim


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der gute alte John(RIP).
> Seine Videos mag ich.



Dito, ich hab mir vor paar Jahren die klassischen Filme auf DVD geholt.....ein Traum.
Die besten beiden Filme sind wo er auf Barben angelt und dann mit den Wattstiefeln absäuft und dann lachend trotz verlust des Fisches aus dem Wasser steigt und erstmal die Stiefel leert, das ist Leidenschaft. 
Der zweite ist wo er mit der Pose und Pin auf Karpfen fischt und mitten im Schilf hockt. Einfacher Schwimmer und alles schlicht gehalten und trotzdem erfolgreich.


----------



## Mescalero

Maden zum Anfüttern in der Schürze... cool ist das schon! Äschen im Bach auch, leider nicht in D, wer weiß, vielleicht ist das in England auch Geschichte.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Maden zum Anfüttern in der Schürze



Apropos "Maden in der Schürze": Als wir vor vielen Jahren in England am legendären Avon fischten, trafen wir zwei "Dace-Angler": Wathose, darüber eine Barbourjacke, Wachshut,  jeder einen Kleinen Kescher auf dem Rücken, Kleinteile in der Boxen in der Jacke, vor dem Bauch "eine Schürze" mit Maden und Anfutter. So standen sie im Fluß und fischten mit der Pose auf Strömlinge ... ein Traumhaftes Bild, leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei ...

Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Ne, gezielt suchen tue ich jetzt nicht und „nichts”.
> Zum praktischen Angeln habe ich ja viel mehr als genug, auch wenn ich dies und das (ne gute Bolo, gute Kopfrute) noch nicht probiert habe.
> Die beiden weichen F1-Ruten hatte ich schon seit ihrem Erscheinen als „interessant” abgespeichert und bin jetzt über ein sehr gutes Angebot „gestolpert”.


geomas , ich bin auf deinen Bericht zu den Ruten gespannt. Ich nutze ja schon länger für kleinere Gewässer oder beengte Plätze die normale CK Wand von Browning. Im Grunde auch um meine Sphere Ruten bei beengten Verhältnissen nicht zu gefährden. Sie Ist in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall ein tolles Rütchen, welches trotz seiner Leichtigkeit spielend mit kleinen Karpfen fertig wird. Der abgeflachte Griff ist natürlich optisch wie haptisch nicht jedermanns Sache, ich mag es aber (den Griff der Sphere liebe ich allen Unkerufen zum Trotz mitlerweile)
Erst wollte ich auch die F1 holen, die war aber seinerzeit dann nicht verfügbar und die "normale", ähnlich wie bei dir jetzt, gerade im Angebot. 

Bei der Ticker hat mich die lange Transportlänge von 1,70m etwas abgeschreckt, ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das so einen "ein Guss" Rute durchaus eine fantastische Aktion haben könnte. Aber ich fand eine 7 ft Rute mit einer solchen Transportlänge für den gewünschten Einsatzbereich (Enge) jetzt nicht optimal, bin aber sehr auf deine geschätze Meinung gespannt.


----------



## geomas

skyduck - danke, Dirk. Ich habe hier direkt in der Nachbarschaft einige Angelstellen, die mit kurzen Ruten besser zu beangeln sind als mit längeren Peitschen. Und die Transportlänge ist auch kein Problem für mich. 
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Ruten, ich weiß noch nicht mal, aus welcher Serie die jeweils stammen (es gab Änderungen in der Bauweise - Griff und so).





Hier hat man kaum Platz zum Hantieren mit Ruten von 9ft oder gar länger.
Auch kleine Gräben bieten sich als Einsatzgebiet der superkurzen Ruten an.

Neu hätte ich mir die jetzt nicht gekauft, bin über ein sehr faires Angebot gestolpert.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Altmarkfischer von mir auch ein herzliches welcome
> Zu dem was Du geschrieben hast,ich kann nur sagen,gönn Dir ne Winkelpicker / Picker
> Bin ursprünglich was Friedfisch angeht eher der klassische Feeder Fan.
> Kann aber immer wieder die Anekdote erzählen wie ich durch den guten rhinefisher ,der mir mal eine geliehen hatte,erst auf den Geschmack gekommen,und dann fast schon süchtig nach Pickern geworden bin
> Zumindest wenn  es am Gewässer passt,und es auf Friedfisch geht.Aber selbst Zander hatte ich damit auch schon als Beifang.
> Finde das hat was vom Finesse-Montagen Angeln auf Raubfisch,nur halt die Friedfisch Version davon.
> 
> 
> Falls es Dich als erste Empfehlung interessiert:
> Gekauft habe ich mir dann die Daiwa Aqualite Feeder,dazu wirst Du hier auch bisschen was finden.Empfohlen hatte die der mittlerweile trauriger Weise verstorbene Altmeister,dem die OCC gewidmet ist ( R.I.P. Andal )
> Die kann ich auch nach wie vor bedingungslos empfehlen was P/L angeht.
> https://angeljoe-angelshop.de/daiwa-aqualite-picker-2-70m-25g-wg-2-2tlg.html
> Kannst ja auch in der Suche nach alten Beiträgen dazu schauen.
> Aktion is richtig geil,hab ich schon Karpfen mit gedrillt,aber auch kleinste Rotaugen oder selbst Grundeln machen Bock mit der Glasspitze



Besten Dank an alle für die herzliche Aufnahme hier  ...

Da ich ja wie erwähnt schon ne Weile mitlese, bin ich natürlich schon über Andals Lob zur besagten Daiwa Aqualite Feeder gestolpert und hab die auch im Blick.


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute kam endlich der schmale Zahnstocher......ähh..meine die Lineaeffe Artistic Bolo in 4m 
Bin echt erstaunt, wie dünn die schwarze Schönheit ist, aus Vorsicht werde ich mit ihr erstmal nur auf Stichlinge auslegen


----------



## skyduck

Ich habe es nochmal versucht und mal wieder welche ergattert. Diesmal zu einem guten Preis und endlich auch einmal in einem sehr guten Zustand. Eine soll dann an die Hardy Swingtip und eine an die Drennan Ledgermaster damit das auch mal etwas passender wird..


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe es nochmal versucht und mal wieder welche ergattert. Diesmal zu einem guten Preis und endlich auch einmal in einem sehr guten Zustand. Eine soll dann an die Hardy Swingtip und eine an die Drennan Ledgermaster damit das auch mal etwas passender wird..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401523


Glückwunsch Dirk, die sehen nicht schlecht aus! sind das AERO GT 3000? Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich der schmale Zahnstocher......ähh..meine die Lineaeffe Artistic Bolo in 4m
> Bin echt erstaunt, wie dünn die schwarze Schönheit ist, aus Vorsicht werde ich mit ihr erstmal nur auf Stichlinge auslegen


Da musst du wahrscheinlich keine Bedenken haben, meine 4m Sensas hat schon mittlere Karpfen aus dem Wasser gehoben. 
Nein, gehoben natürlich nicht aber der Drill war für die Rute überhaupt kein Ding.


----------



## skyduck

Skott  ja alles 3 Aero GT 3000, wahrscheinlich auch die verbreiteste Größe.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war ich nur recht kurz am Bach, fast dieselbe Stelle wie gestern. Montage auch gleich, als Köder kam diesmal wieder Weißbrot und Bienenmaden zum Einsatz. Das Futter war ein stark aromatisches Spekulatiuszeug von Timar, gestern ein Methodmix eines anderen Herstellers. 

Ich hatte tatsächlich den Eindruck, dass die Fische Spekulatius eklig finden! Es gab vier Bisse innerhalb von 20min (Döbel, Rotfeder, Karpfen, Plötze) und dann war Schluss, kein Biss, kein Zupfer, totale Funkstille.

Ich muss das mal beobachten....das leuchtend gelbe Methodfutter von gestern schien deutlich leckerer zu sein. Einem Döbel musste ich den Haken aus dem Gaumen popeln und bei der Gelegenheit konnte ich sehen, dass der Schlund bis zum Anschlag voll mit Futter war.

Der nächste Ansitz kann dauern, es gibt tonnenweise Termine, Arbeit und anderen lästigen Kram.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu dem erneut bunten Fisch-Mix, lieber Mescalero . Ich bin wirklich baff angesichts Deiner Stipp-Erfolge.

Glückwunsch zu den Aero-Drillingen, skyduck ! Die sollten opisch wie technisch gut passen. Ist die Hardy „ein Kind der 90er Jahre” oder etwas älter?


----------



## geomas

Ach ja - Tikey0815 - viel Spaß mit der kurzen Bolo! An einer 5m Lineaeffe hatte ich ja ein Problem mit der am Blank klebenden Schnur. Bin auf Deine Erfahrungen gespannt.

Und Altmarkfischer - willkommen am Stammtisch! 
Befischst Du eher Stillgewässer oder Bäche/Flüsse/Kanäle? Hast Du Lieblingsfische oder -methoden?


----------



## Mescalero

Kurze Frage: warum ist die Schlaufenmontage, in der ein Blei läuft, nicht in Ordnung? Ich meine da mal etwas gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Besten Dank an alle für die herzliche Aufnahme hier  ...
> 
> Da ich ja wie erwähnt schon ne Weile mitlese, bin ich natürlich schon über Andals Lob zur besagten Daiwa Aqualite Feeder gestolpert und hab die auch im Blick.



Nix zu danken,u r welcome.
Bezüglich der Daiwa,was ich fairer Weise sagen muss,der Kokrgriff ist Tapete.Ich hab den damals komplett entfernt.Kannste ganz einfach mit irgendwas einweichen ( Bei mir damals Ballistol,weil ich erst die Hoffnung hatte, es ist evtl echter Kork  ),und dann einfach ablösen 
Das fand ich zuerst gar nicht cool...Was aber finde ich ein kleiner Ausgleich ist ist,darunter liegt direkt der Blank,und der schaut wirklich gut aus !
Mit dem gleichen finish wie oben,durchgehend bis zum Endstück.
Mir perönlich gefällt das so viel besser als mit dem Fake Kork.
Und da die Rute für den Preis wie gesagt echt Laune macht,hab ich die direkt empfohlen.
Musst mal im thread hier suchen,ich glaube ich habe sogar damals Bilder von meinem gestrippten Griffstück hier eingestellt.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: warum ist die Schlaufenmontage, in der ein Blei läuft, nicht in Ordnung? Ich meine da mal etwas gelesen zu haben...


Die Schlaufenmontage ist genau so in Ordnung wie ein fester Seitenarm; bei Schnurbruch wird der Fisch das Blei oder den Feederkorb nicht los und kann verenden. Da aber die Hauptschnur nie reißt, wie ich hier im AB schon lesen konnte, spielt es natürlich auch keine Rolle wie ich eine Montage aufbaue.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Danke Heinz!
Ich lese da eine gehörige Prise Sarkasmus zwischen deinen Zeilen. 
Meine Vorfächer sind immer, ganz egal bei welcher Methode, das schwächste Glied der Kette. Wenn etwas reißt, dann das Vorfach.


----------



## geomas

Das mit den „festen Montagen” ist natürlich immer so eine Sache. 
Heinz, Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht: auch Hauptschnüre reißen, egal wie stark sie sind oder wie ein „Rig” nun aufgebaut ist. 
Sowas hatte ich zuletzt ein paar Mal, deutlich zu oft. Seitdem montiere ich anders; nutze jetzt meist die öfters erwähnte Feedergum-Montage.
Oder feste Paternoster mit ganz feinen Schnüren an der Picker.

Ein Trost angesichts der Abrisse ist, daß ich deutlich mehr Angel-Müll aus den Gewässern (incl. Uferstreifen) berge als ich verliere.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Danke Heinz!
> Ich lese da eine gehörige Prise Sarkasmus zwischen deinen Zeilen.
> Meine Vorfächer sind immer, ganz egal bei welcher Methode, das schwächste Glied der Kette. Wenn etwas reißt, dann das Vorfach.


Sarkasmus? Was ist das? Ich kenne das überhaupt nicht, weiß noch nicht einmal wie das geschrieben wird.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu dem erneut bunten Fisch-Mix, lieber Mescalero . Ich bin wirklich baff angesichts Deiner Stipp-Erfolge.
> 
> Glückwunsch zu den Aero-Drillingen, skyduck ! Die sollten opisch wie technisch gut passen. Ist die Hardy „ein Kind der 90er Jahre” oder





geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu dem erneut bunten Fisch-Mix, lieber Mescalero . Ich bin wirklich baff angesichts Deiner Stipp-Erfolge.
> 
> Glückwunsch zu den Aero-Drillingen, skyduck ! Die sollten opisch wie technisch gut passen. Ist die Hardy „ein Kind der 90er Jahre” oder etwas älter?


Die Hardy hat im Januar 1983 das Licht der Welt erblickt. Aber ich kenne keine Rollen aus der Zeit die ich noch wirklich nutzen möchte oder kann und mir auch noch gefallen.


----------



## Tikey0815

_Hui, hab mal was zur Aufheiterung für euch…

Heute Morgen beim Kaffee am Küchentisch schwirrten mir 3 so komische fette Schwarze Brummer um den Kopf herum, ihr ahnt worauf ich hinaus will? 
Als meine Missus dann zur Arbeit aufbrach, zog mich eine gruselige Ahnung in den Keller wo mein Tackle steht……

Nachdem ich eingetreten bin fiel mir die Kinnlade ob der schwarz gesprenkelten weißen Kellerwände herunter, siedendheiß fiel mir die 500g Madendose ein, welche ich vor mehr als 4 Wochen dort vergessen hatte  . Ich gleich wieder hoch und das Döschen Insektenspray geholt und mich dann Todeslost in den Keller gestürzt, alle Fenster aufgerissen und mit der komplettenbDose ziellos um mich herum geschossen als die Dose leer war bin ich schleunigst aus dem Keller gestürzt und hab die Tür scheppernd hinter mir zugeworfen  und bin zur Arbeit gefahren.

Als ich mich dann eben vorsichtig in den Keller geschlichen bin konnte ich aufatmend entdecken, dass entweder alle Fiecher durch die Fenster entfleucht oder tot den Boden und Tische bedeckten 

Ich bin so froh, dass Missus selten in den Keller geht und morgen früh sogar auf Dienstreise ausreitet, so kann ich das Chaos morgen ohne Aufhebens entfernen und muss mich nicht vor einem Hobbyverbot fürchten  heute ist ein guter Tagpassiert mir nicht nochmal _


----------



## Hecht100+

Wieso können die Maden bei dir an die frische Luft kommen, hat dein Behältnis keinen dicht schließenden Deckel??


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> . Aber ich kenne keine Rollen aus der Zeit die ich noch wirklich nutzen möchte oder kann und mir auch noch gefallen.


Von der Optik her oder vom Aufbau.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wieso können die Maden bei dir an die frische Luft kommen, hat dein Behältnis keinen dicht schließenden Deckel??


Doch, die waren in so ner dünnen Kunstoffdose mit Deckel welche du auch bekommst wenn du Kleinkram im Feinkostladen kaufst, der wurde beim schlüpfenden Menge wohl aufgehebelt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Die Hardy hat im Januar 1983 das Licht der Welt erblickt. Aber ich kenne keine Rollen aus der Zeit die ich noch wirklich nutzen möchte oder kann und mir auch noch gefallen.


Es gibt einige wenige schon, sogar welche (sogar Shim.Aero-schwarz artige
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), wo auch bis heute nichts mit kommt bzw. drüber gekommen ist, aber das ist ein separates Thema, was ganze Threads oder Gruppen füllt !
Solch alte Rollen müssen zum erfreulichen (eben Fein-)Angeln auch immer kräftig gewartet oder gar saniert werden, eine weiteres füllendes Thema.

Wo sich weitaus einfacher Aero oder ähnliche Rollen zusammenkaufen lassen, eine aktuelle günstige Ryobi-Rolle sieht sogar noch besser aus und dürfte neu sogar günstiger sein. Lautlose Rücklaufsperren sind für mich unverzichtbar, dazu meide ich am Wasser alle Oldies mit Geknatter.

Bei den Aero GT 3000 fehlt dir übrigens noch eine vierte, so ist das noch nicht ausgeglichen und harmonisch


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Das mit den „festen Montagen” ist natürlich immer so eine Sache.
> Heinz, Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht: auch Hauptschnüre reißen, egal wie stark sie sind oder wie ein „Rig” nun aufgebaut ist.
> Sowas hatte ich zuletzt ein paar Mal, deutlich zu oft. Seitdem montiere ich anders; nutze jetzt meist die öfters erwähnte Feedergum-Montage.
> Oder feste Paternoster mit ganz feinen Schnüren an der Picker.
> 
> Ein Trost angesichts der Abrisse ist, daß ich deutlich mehr Angel-Müll aus den Gewässern (incl. Uferstreifen) berge als ich verliere.


Das ist ein deutliches Anzeichen für gut geplante und geknüpfte Montagen! 

Ich bin immer etwas getröstet bei sehr beißfaulen Fischen, wenn ich mit mehr Material nach Hause gehe als womit gekommen, auch der Fang und Landung eines Kunstköderfisches ist immerhin besser als gar nichts !


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo sich weitaus einfacher Aero oder ähnliche Rollen zusammenkaufen lassen, eine aktuelle günstige Ryobi-Rolle *sieht sogar noch besse*r aus


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich der schmale Zahnstocher......ähh..meine die Lineaeffe Artistic Bolo in 4m
> Bin echt erstaunt, wie dünn die schwarze Schönheit ist, aus Vorsicht werde ich mit ihr erstmal nur auf Stichlinge auslegen


Kannst du bei gelegenheit mal wiegen, im Schwerpunkt auf die digitale Küchenwaage legen oder so? 
(Netto gewicht der Rute wie beim Angeln)
Ich sammel Rutengewichte, vor allem weil die Angaben öfter mal kräftig daneben liegen, es gibt krasse Ausreißer (mehr als 10g Abweichung) beim nachgewogenen realen Produkt, meist mehr, manchmal sogar weniger.
Meine 5m habe ich noch nicht ausgeführt, die Artistic gefällt mir aber schon mal und für den schmalen Taler erst recht.
Ab 5m - also jenseits von 14ft - ist die Bolo den Steckruten sehr überlegen, auch bei der Ermüdung des Handgelenks durch eingebautes wabbeliges Rutenschwippen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. du forderst das Unheil heraus, es droht eine Vorstellung der bewussten Rollen mit unabsehbaren Konsequenzen mit dem häuslichen Finanzministerium und für den Rollenbestand und unbändiger Kaufrausch trotz aller Vorsätze und ehernen Gelübde 

Zum Glück kann man mit günstigen 150€ davonkommen - für einen Vierling!


----------



## geomas

So, Stand jetzt gibts morgen am Vormittag ein Zeitfenster. Falls nichts dazwischenkommt und ich mich für eine Comnbo entscheiden kann gehts dann mal kurz zum Fluß nebenan, bevor die Arbeit ruft.
Der Pegel ist unter normal, aber wohl noch im Rahmen.


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Von der Optik her oder vom Aufbau.


Sowohl als auch. Außerdem liebe ich bei dem Modell die Kampfbremse. Ich bin aber für Vorschläge offen. Wichtig ist mir halt das sie wirklich gut „usable“ ist. Nur um den zeitlichen Kontext zu wahren würde ich keine technisch schlechtere Rolle einsetzen.


----------



## Astacus74

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich der schmale Zahnstocher......ähh..meine die Lineaeffe Artistic Bolo in 4m
> Bin echt erstaunt, wie dünn die schwarze Schönheit ist, aus Vorsicht werde ich mit ihr erstmal nur auf Stichlinge auslegen



Warum so vorsichtig die wird schon was können, um ne Rute zu schrotten gehört schon was dazu



skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe es nochmal versucht und mal wieder welche ergattert. Diesmal zu einem guten Preis und endlich auch einmal in einem sehr guten Zustand. Eine soll dann an die Hardy Swingtip und eine an die Drennan Ledgermaster damit das auch mal etwas passender wird..



Hmmm   da hast du dir ja was feines angelacht, die sehen ja ziehmlich unbenutzt und sehr gepflegt aus viel Spaßund Fisch damit.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute war ich nur recht kurz am Bach, fast dieselbe Stelle wie gestern. Montage auch gleich, als Köder kam diesmal wieder Weißbrot und Bienenmaden zum Einsatz. Das Futter war ein stark aromatisches Spekulatiuszeug von Timar, gestern ein Methodmix eines anderen Herstellers.
> 
> Ich hatte tatsächlich den Eindruck, dass die Fische Spekulatius eklig finden! Es gab vier Bisse innerhalb von 20min (Döbel, Rotfeder, Karpfen, Plötze) und dann war Schluss, kein Biss, kein Zupfer, totale Funkstille.
> 
> Ich muss das mal beobachten....das leuchtend gelbe Methodfutter von gestern schien deutlich leckerer zu sein. Einem Döbel musste ich den Haken aus dem Gaumen popeln und bei der Gelegenheit konnte ich sehen, dass der Schlund bis zum Anschlag voll mit Futter war.
> 
> Der nächste Ansitz kann dauern, es gibt tonnenweise Termine, Arbeit und anderen lästigen Kram.



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen, schade das es nicht mehr geworden sind, das mit dem nächsten Ansitz kann ich nachvollziehen
bei mir sieht es auch schlecht aus... mal sehn wann es klappt



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hui, hab mal was zur Aufheiterung für euch…
> 
> Heute Morgen beim Kaffee am Küchentisch schwirrten mir 3 so komische fette Schwarze Brummer um den Kopf herum, ihr ahnt worauf ich hinaus will?
> Als meine Missus dann zur Arbeit aufbrach, zog mich eine gruselige Ahnung in den Keller wo mein Tackle steht……
> 
> Nachdem ich eingetreten bin fiel mir die Kinnlade ob der schwarz gesprenkelten weißen Kellerwände herunter, siedendheiß fiel mir die 500g Madendose ein, welche ich vor mehr als 4 Wochen dort vergessen hatte . Ich gleich wieder hoch und das Döschen Insektenspray geholt und mich dann Todeslost in den Keller gestürzt, alle Fenster aufgerissen und mit der komplettenbDose ziellos um mich herum geschossen als die Dose leer war bin ich schleunigst aus dem Keller gestürzt und hab die Tür scheppernd hinter mir zugeworfen und bin zur Arbeit gefahren.
> 
> Als ich mich dann eben vorsichtig in den Keller geschlichen bin konnte ich aufatmend entdecken, dass entweder alle Fiecher durch die Fenster entfleucht oder tot den Boden und Tische bedeckten
> 
> Ich bin so froh, dass Missus selten in den Keller geht und morgen früh sogar auf Dienstreise ausreitet, so kann ich das Chaos morgen ohne Aufhebens entfernen und muss mich nicht vor einem Hobbyverbot fürchten  heute ist ein guter Tagpassiert mir nicht nochmal



Ich hatte vor Jahren eine ausgekippte Madendose im Auto... im Herbst also nichts mit offnen Fenster fahren ich sage dir das ist
nicht schön wenn dir die Brummer beim fahren um die Ohren brummen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, Stand jetzt gibts morgen am Vormittag ein Zeitfenster. Falls nichts dazwischenkommt und ich mich für eine Comnbo entscheiden kann gehts dann mal kurz zum Fluß nebenan, bevor die Arbeit ruft.
> Der Pegel ist unter normal, aber wohl noch im Rahmen.


Kann ich mir echt vorstellen, das du Schwierigkeiten bei der Auswahl deiner Combo hast. Deine Auswahl ist ja bekanntlich enorm. Dennoch viel Glück, das es mit dem Zeitfenster passt. 
Allen anderen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und Erfolgreich waren ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Kann ich mir echt vorstellen, das du Schwierigkeiten bei der Auswahl deiner Combo hast. Deine Auswahl ist ja bekanntlich enorm. Dennoch viel Glück, das es mit dem Zeitfenster passt.
> Allen anderen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und Erfolgreich waren ein Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke, Jason. Die nächsten Tage soll es durchweg sonnig sein bei Temperaturen, die geradeso zweistellig werden können.
Da ist hoffentlich neben der Arbeit ab und an ein Gang zum Fluß nebenan drin. Einen Kapselrollen-Aland würde ich gerne noch erleben in diesem März.



#feedertips
#feederspitzen
An alle: kann jemand ein Video oder eine gute Anleitung empfehlen zum Einschleifen/anpassen von Feedertips?
Eine mir lieb gewordene alte Rute (Sundridge) hat nur eine passende Originalspitze und die ist auf der harten Seite, deshalb die Frage.

edit: Meister Schlögl hat ein gutes Video auf YT dazu, da werde ich mal ne Spitze bestellen und probieren...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Meinst du dieses Video?




Einige von ihm hatte ich schon mal angeschaut.

Wie auch diese hier alles ein bischen rustikal 










Zum einschleifen Schmirgelpapier 80er Körnung  nur für Oberfläche Lack wegmachen sehr vorsichtig einsetzen, oder gar nicht.
Danach ist allen Geschwindigskeitvorstellungen zum Trotze sorgsam und hinreichend langsam besser, vor allem wenn es nur ein paar Zehntel mm sind.
Also 240er passt meist eher, mit 1200 wird es auch wieder Popo-glatt. Wenn es schön sitzt, ist das viel besser für die Zukunft.
Sonst wie gezeigt mit ballig gemacht u. Kurve rausgeschliffen, muss man immer wieder auffüttern, etwa wie in den anderen Videos gezeigt. 

Oder man macht einen Carbonwickel als Übermaß drauf und schleift dann wieder passend runter,
dass habe ich sogar bei Teleruten neu verheiraten gemacht, früher noch mit Autoglasfasergewebe.

Die Feederspitzen verkürzen mache ich sowieso mal gezielt, da kann man den Abschnitt und Spitzenring ruhig aufheben.
 (Neu montieren der Schnur am Wasser sparen, was für eine Hektik )  
Dummerweise sind auch die Längenmaße der Spitzen manchmal inkompatibel, nämlich für das Transportröhrchen der Spitzen, dazu gekaufte Browning Spitzen sind z.B. 2cm zu lang für mein klares Spitzentransportröhrchen, da muss dann sowieso was weggeschnitten werden.
Und genau passig nach Angabe sind die auch nicht, obwohl mit 10€ bepreist und für das wenige Material wirklich nicht günstig.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch. Außerdem liebe ich bei dem Modell die Kampfbremse. Ich bin aber für Vorschläge offen. Wichtig ist mir halt das sie wirklich gut „usable“ ist. Nur um den zeitlichen Kontext zu wahren würde ich keine technisch schlechtere Rolle einsetzen.


die Aero(XT-7) sind natürlich Topp, und wenn sie zeitgleich mit den Aero BR rauskamen müssten sie von 89-92 sein (ab.93 0010).
1983 wären diese
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
, ich glaube geomas fischt eine von denen.


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch war ein Brassen, der gut gezogen hat. Erstaunlich, die sind auf Krawall gebürstet momentan.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Erster Fisch war ein Brassen, der gut gezogen hat. Erstaunlich, die sind auf Krawall gebürstet momentan.


Hier auch.
Der hat aber nur sehr wenig gezogen, eigentlich fast überhaupt nicht.

Pandemiebedingt ist ein Termin ausgefallen und so konnte ich flugs an den Bach für zwei Stunden. Als ich ankam, noch ohne Gepäck nur zum Aussuchen der Stelle, und oberhalb des Ufers stand, Wasser so zwei Meter weiter unten, flog ein Eisvogel in Kopfhöhe keinen halben Meter entfernt vorbei, der hatte mich wohl zu spät gesehen. Ich konnte das Weiße in seinen Augen sehen!  Jedenfalls deutete ich das als gutes Omen und ging meinen Kram holen.

Zwei Bienenmaden am 8er Haken, der eigentlich ein 12er ist (Owner Keiryu), wurden zu Wasser gelassen und die Rute war noch nicht vollständig im Halter platziert als sie schon krumm wurde. Die gut 40 cm Brachse hat zwar kaum Gegenwehr geleistet aber die zarte Tenkararute bog sich trotzdem zum Halbkreis. Es ist schon erstaunlich, was Carbon so alles aushält.

Danach gab es noch ein kleines Rotauge, das hat sich echt den kompletten Haken und eine der ganz schön großen Bienenmaden reingezogen. Anschließend war mal wieder Ebbe. Ein Wechsel auf Brot oder Pinkies brachte nur ganz wenige Bisse, alles Plötzen. Außerdem blies ein unangenehmer Wind und lies die Spitze unentwegt wackeln, ich habe einige Bisse versemmelt glaube ich.

Der Eisvogel kam dann noch ein paarmal vorbeigedüst, diesmal in gebührendem Abstand. Einmal waren sie sogar zu zweit unterwegs. Das sieht schon Klasse aus, blaue Leuchtspurmunition...


----------



## geomas

Nur ganz kurz, weil die Arbeit (viel zu laut) ruft: das war ein wunderbarer Angelvormittag. 
Incl. Sonne satt, angenehmen Temperaturen (ich saß ohne Jacke da), ein Eisvogel kam vorbei, Kraniche tröteten hoch in der Luft kreisend, vermutlich sind die Ukelei zurück, denn irgendwelche kleinen Fische nahmen irgendetwas vom Wasser auf. Ein Zitronenfalter war schlau genug und hielt sich vom Wasser fern. Es gab auf Breadpunch 5 Brassen von gut 30 bis knapp 50cm und zwei schöne Plötz. Alle auf Distanz, im Nahbereich ging diesmal nichts.

Später am Abend schreib ich vielleicht noch ne Zeile dazu.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach zusammen, ich genieße auch gerade diesen wunderbar frühlingshaften Nachmittag. Weil es fast windstill, habe ich mich erstmals in diesem Jahr mit der Swing an den kleinen See gewagt. Ob was beißt. Ich glaube es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Heute Morgen lag eine dünne Eisdecke auf dem See. Aber wir werden sehen, ich will bis Sonnenuntergang bleiben.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri Wuemmehunter , die Schilf/Reetkante schreit ja geradezu nach Schnabeldöbel.

Und natürlich noch ein dickes Petri an alle, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben oder schaffen werden.


----------



## Mikesch

Petri an alle Die am Wasser waren.
Gute Besserung an alle Kranken und Genesenden.

Irgendwie fehlt mir in diesem Jahr die Motivation.
Im Januar für den 15. März (mein persönlicher Saisonbeginn) Urlaub beantragt.
Der Tag ist da, vormittags lustlos Köder eingekauft, OCC-Rute und 2 Forellen/Barsch/Aitelruten hergerichtet.
Um 1/2 3 am Wasser -> Parkplatz an meiner ersten Anlaufstelle voll, nächsten angefahren, passt.
Mit der Forellenspinnrute etliche Plätze am Fluss abgelaufen, Vereinskollegen und Gastfischer getroffen, aber keine Fische im "klaren" Wasser gesehen.
Am letzten Platz vor der Reviergrenze ein ganzer Schwarm Aitel vor dem Steg, sch... die OCC-Rute liegt im Kofferraum.
Die hatten aber auch kein Interesse an meinen Kunstködern, nur ein mittelgroßer Schnabeldöbel folgte einmal meinem Köder.
So musste ich meinen Saisonauftakt französisch beenden.
Mittwoch ist Standardangeltag nach der Arbeit, Homeoffice ist praktisch, man ist "schneller" zu Hause und kann sofort los. 
Gleiche Rutenkonstellation wie am Vortag. Erster Anlaufpunkt ok, eine Zigarettenlänge den Fischen die Kunstköder zeigen und dann an die Stelle an der ich gestern die Aitel gesehen habe, sch... ich habe die Lebendköder nicht aus dem Kühlschrank in meine Tasche gepackt. Zurück am Auto doch einen Blick in die Tasche geworfen, Köder sind doch drin. Hatte ich wohl doch nicht in den Kühlschrank gelegt. OK, zweiten Parkplatz angefahren und mit der OCC bewaffnet ans untere Ende der Strecke.
Weit und breit kein Fisch zu sehen, ok vielleicht kommen Sie noch. Rute bereit gemacht und einen Dendrobena auf den Haken gespießt, Schwimmer auf ungefähre Schwimmtiefe der gestern gesichteten Aitel eingestellt und treiben lassen. Nach nicht allzu langer Zeit verschwindet der Schwimmer unter der Oberfläche, Anhieb sitzt und ein guter 40+ Aitel wird vom Kescher umgarnt. Die Luft ist plötzlich raus, ich spinne mich langsam zurück zum Parkplatz. 
Irgend wie seltsam, normal spornt mich der erste Fisch an weitere zu fangen, diesmal nicht.


----------



## Los 2

Mikesch schrieb:


> Irgend wie seltsam, normal spornt mich der erste Fisch an weitere zu fangen, diesmal nicht.


 na hoffentlich ist das nicht der Beginn einer schlimmen Krankheit.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, ich genieße auch gerade diesen wunderbar frühlingshaften Nachmittag. Weil es fast windstill, habe ich mich erstmals in diesem Jahr mit der Swing an den kleinen See gewagt. Ob was beißt. Ich glaube es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Heute Morgen lag eine dünne Eisdecke auf dem See. Aber wir werden sehen, ich will bis Sonnenuntergang bleiben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401623


Eine traumhafte Kulisse, Petri Stephan für Dich!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Die Sonne ist gerade untergegangen, als die Swingtip endlich nicht nur zart gewackelt, sondern deutlich ausgeschlagen hat. Ist es nicht ein hübsches Entschneiderungs-Augenrot?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde, Freunde.

Ich war heute Nachmittag wieder am Flüsschen.
Die Plötzen haben gut gebissen an der light Feeder.

Ca. 30 Stück bis knapp über 30cm waren es insgesamt und ein Wappentier.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Professor Tinca, das ist ja mal wieder ne tolle Strecke! Bei mir läuft es nicht annähernd so rund. Obwohl, drei Plötz sind es inzwischen auch.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kannst du bei gelegenheit mal wiegen, im Schwerpunkt auf die digitale Küchenwaage legen oder so?
> (Netto gewicht der Rute wie beim Angeln)
> Ich sammel Rutengewichte, vor allem weil die Angaben öfter mal kräftig daneben liegen, es gibt krasse Ausreißer (mehr als 10g Abweichung) beim nachgewogenen realen Produkt, meist mehr, manchmal sogar weniger.
> Meine 5m habe ich noch nicht ausgeführt, die Artistic gefällt mir aber schon mal und für den schmalen Taler erst recht.
> Ab 5m - also jenseits von 14ft - ist die Bolo den Steckruten sehr überlegen, auch bei der Ermüdung des Handgelenks durch eingebautes wabbeliges Rutenschwippen.


Hab die Rute eben mal gewogen: 153g laut meiner Küchenwaage


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle! 
Ich fand heute auch ein Zeitfenster. 
Mit dabei hatte ich eine DAM "Chiemsee" aus den 50iger Jahren mit meiner DAM Quick Finessa 220. Die Rute hat eine Länge von 180cm und ein WG von 18 Gramm. Ein sensibler kurzer Vollglasstock, welcher sich aber beim Spürangeln echt ausgezeichnet macht. 
Ein paar Bisse quittierte ich wahrscheinlich zu spät. Mir fehlte da ein entschlossener Zug von Mr. Chub. Im Nachhinein betrachtet, hätte ich wohl doch mal beim Gezupfe anhauen sollen. 2 Swims befischte ich. Der Zweite (ruhigeres Wasser) brachte mehr Bisse. Bis die Nachbarin von ihrem Steg rüber rief, ob denn was beißen würde  aber war ein netter Plausch.
	

		
			
		

		
	















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab die Rute eben mal gewogen: 153g laut meiner Küchenwaage


Danke sehr! 

Damit sind 4m 5m 6m mit nachgemessenen Wert sogar etwas leichter als die Angaben.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri Heil Ti-it , Mikesch , Wuemmehunter geomas und Professor Tinca !

Deine Angeltasche gefällt mir, Ti-it . So pragmatische Lösungen sind genau meine Kragenweite. Zu den historischen Angelgeräten fehlt mir irgendwie der Draht aber das macht ja nix, so bleibt auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt mehr für euch übrig. 
Die Frage kommt wirklich immer als erstes: Und, beißt was an? Nee, oder?


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank Mescalero



Mescalero schrieb:


> Deine Angeltasche gefällt mir, @Ti-it . So pragmatische Lösungen sind genau meine Kragenweite


Nutze die sehr gerne. Verkauft wird das Teil ja als Seesack. Ein Kaufkriterium (neben der Einfachheit) für mich war, dass an der Tasche nichts ist, was ich bei defekt selbst nicht irgendwie reparieren kann. Sollte das Wachstuch mal reißen, nähe ich da was drüber.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Zu den historischen Angelgeräten fehlt mir irgendwie der Draht aber das macht ja nix, so bleibt auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt mehr für euch übrig.


Das nenne ich mal Stammtischbruderschaft 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der hat aber nur sehr wenig gezogen, eigentlich fast überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Pandemiebedingt ist ein Termin ausgefallen und so konnte ich flugs an den Bach für zwei Stunden. Als ich ankam, noch ohne Gepäck nur zum Aussuchen der Stelle, und oberhalb des Ufers stand, Wasser so zwei Meter weiter unten, flog ein Eisvogel in Kopfhöhe keinen halben Meter entfernt vorbei, der hatte mich wohl zu spät gesehen. Ich konnte das Weiße in seinen Augen sehen!  Jedenfalls deutete ich das als gutes Omen und ging meinen Kram holen.
> 
> Zwei Bienenmaden am 8er Haken, der eigentlich ein 12er ist (Owner Keiryu), wurden zu Wasser gelassen und die Rute war noch nicht vollständig im Halter platziert als sie schon krumm wurde. Die gut 40 cm Brachse hat zwar kaum Gegenwehr geleistet aber die zarte Tenkararute bog sich trotzdem zum Halbkreis. Es ist schon erstaunlich, was Carbon so alles aushält.
> 
> Danach gab es noch ein kleines Rotauge, das hat sich echt den kompletten Haken und eine der ganz schön großen Bienenmaden reingezogen. Anschließend war mal wieder Ebbe. Ein Wechsel auf Brot oder Pinkies brachte nur ganz wenige Bisse, alles Plötzen. Außerdem blies ein unangenehmer Wind und lies die Spitze unentwegt wackeln, ich habe einige Bisse versemmelt glaube ich.
> 
> Der Eisvogel kam dann noch ein paarmal vorbeigedüst, diesmal in gebührendem Abstand. Einmal waren sie sogar zu zweit unterwegs. Das sieht schon Klasse aus, blaue Leuchtspurmunition...



Ich find ja die Eisvögel sind mit die schönsten die wir hier bei uns am Wasser sehen können immer ein gutes Omen, Petri Heil 
zu deinem Brassen und Rotauge.



geomas schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz, weil die Arbeit (viel zu laut) ruft: das war ein wunderbarer Angelvormittag.
> Incl. Sonne satt, angenehmen Temperaturen (ich saß ohne Jacke da), ein Eisvogel kam vorbei, Kraniche tröteten hoch in der Luft kreisend, vermutlich sind die Ukelei zurück, denn irgendwelche kleinen Fische nahmen irgendetwas vom Wasser auf. Ein Zitronenfalter war schlau genug und hielt sich vom Wasser fern. Es gab auf Breadpunch 5 Brassen von gut 30 bis knapp 50cm und zwei schöne Plötz. Alle auf Distanz, im Nahbereich ging diesmal nichts.



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen, endlich mal wieder besseres Wetter un schön das man ohne Jacke wieder am Wasser sitzen kann.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ch zusammen, ich genieße auch gerade diesen wunderbar frühlingshaften Nachmittag. Weil es fast windstill, habe ich mich erstmals in diesem Jahr mit der Swing an den kleinen See gewagt. Ob was beißt. Ich glaube es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Heute Morgen lag eine dünne Eisdecke auf dem See. Aber wir werden sehen, ich will bis Sonnenuntergang bleiben.





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Sonne ist gerade untergegangen, als die Swingtip endlich nicht nur zart gewackelt, sondern deutlich ausgeschlagen hat. Ist es nicht ein hübsches Entschneiderungs-Augenrot?


Auch wenn es nur ein Rotauge war Petri Heil dazu



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Mikesch schrieb:


> Petri an alle Die am Wasser waren.
> Gute Besserung an alle Kranken und Genesenden.
> 
> Irgendwie fehlt mir in diesem Jahr die Motivation.
> Im Januar für den 15. März (mein persönlicher Saisonbeginn) Urlaub beantragt.
> Der Tag ist da, vormittags lustlos Köder eingekauft, OCC-Rute und 2 Forellen/Barsch/Aitelruten hergerichtet.
> Um 1/2 3 am Wasser -> Parkplatz an meiner ersten Anlaufstelle voll, nächsten angefahren, passt.
> Mit der Forellenspinnrute etliche Plätze am Fluss abgelaufen, Vereinskollegen und Gastfischer getroffen, aber keine Fische im "klaren" Wasser gesehen.
> Am letzten Platz vor der Reviergrenze ein ganzer Schwarm Aitel vor dem Steg, sch... die OCC-Rute liegt im Kofferraum.
> Die hatten aber auch kein Interesse an meinen Kunstködern, nur ein mittelgroßer Schnabeldöbel folgte einmal meinem Köder.
> So musste ich meinen Saisonauftakt französisch beenden.
> Mittwoch ist Standardangeltag nach der Arbeit, Homeoffice ist praktisch, man ist "schneller" zu Hause und kann sofort los.
> Gleiche Rutenkonstellation wie am Vortag. Erster Anlaufpunkt ok, eine Zigarettenlänge den Fischen die Kunstköder zeigen und dann an die Stelle an der ich gestern die Aitel gesehen habe, sch... ich habe die Lebendköder nicht aus dem Kühlschrank in meine Tasche gepackt. Zurück am Auto doch einen Blick in die Tasche geworfen, Köder sind doch drin. Hatte ich wohl doch nicht in den Kühlschrank gelegt. OK, zweiten Parkplatz angefahren und mit der OCC bewaffnet ans untere Ende der Strecke.
> Weit und breit kein Fisch zu sehen, ok vielleicht kommen Sie noch. Rute bereit gemacht und einen Dendrobena auf den Haken gespießt, Schwimmer auf ungefähre Schwimmtiefe der gestern gesichteten Aitel eingestellt und treiben lassen. Nach nicht allzu langer Zeit verschwindet der Schwimmer unter der Oberfläche, Anhieb sitzt und ein guter 40+ Aitel wird vom Kescher umgarnt. Die Luft ist plötzlich raus, ich spinne mich langsam zurück zum Parkplatz.
> Irgend wie seltsam, normal spornt mich der erste Fisch an weitere zu fangen, diesmal nicht.



Petri Heil zu deinem Aitel, da will ich mal hoffen das das Angelfieber nicht schwindet, du mußt mehr Angeln der Fisch muß raus



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil in die Runde, Freunde.
> 
> Ich war heute Nachmittag wieder am Flüsschen.
> Die Plötzen haben gut gebissen an der light Feeder.
> 
> Ca. 30 Stück bis knapp über 30cm waren es insgesamt und ein Wappentier.



Schöne Strecke Petri Heil dazu und wieder diese Farben 



Ti-it schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle!
> Ich fand heute auch ein Zeitfenster.
> Mit dabei hatte ich eine DAM "Chiemsee" aus den 50iger Jahren mit meiner DAM Quick Finessa 220. Die Rute hat eine Länge von 180cm und ein WG von 18 Gramm. Ein sensibler kurzer Vollglasstock, welcher sich aber beim Spürangeln echt ausgezeichnet macht.
> Ein paar Bisse quittierte ich wahrscheinlich zu spät. Mir fehlte da ein entschlossener Zug von Mr. Chub. Im Nachhinein betrachtet, hätte ich wohl doch mal beim Gezupfe anhauen sollen. 2 Swims befischte ich. Der Zweite (ruhigeres Wasser) brachte mehr Bisse. Bis die Nachbarin von ihrem Steg rüber rief, ob denn was beißen würde  aber war ein netter Plausch.



Danke das ddu deinen Angelausflug mit uns teilst sehr schönes Angelgerät und dann noch diesen makellosn Dickkopf 
Petri Heil dazu  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Niklas32

Endlich Wochenende. 

Petri an alle die es die letzte Woche ans Wasser geschafft haben. Das waren tolle Fische und herrliche Gewässerbilder.


----------



## Niklas32

Nachdem Fisch auf dem Platz war, gab es dauerhaft Gezuppel. 






Irgendwann hing dann mal ein Nanoplötz. Danach nur noch eine Reihe Fehlbisse. Auf einen kleineren Haken wollte ich aber auch nicht wechseln. 
Nachdem ich die Made dann komplett auf den Haken gezogen habe, konnte ich noch einen Nanoplötz landen. Kurzentschlossen wurde dieser für den abendlichen Q-Fisch Ansitz mitgenommen. Dann wollte ich schnell noch einen zweiten verhaften. Die Bisse hörten aber schlagartig auf. Sehr merkwürdig. 
Ich musste dann einpacken und zum Frühstück nach Hause aufbrechen. Während des Einpackvorgangs zupfte es plötzlich nochmal in der Spitze. Der Anhieb saß und es hing ordentlich Gewicht am Haken. 





Die Brachse hat an der leichten Pickerrute einen ordentlichen Kampf geliefert. Das war auf jeden Fall ein richtiges Dickerchen. 

Die nebenbei ausgelegte OCC Rute hat auch noch eine neue Fischart gebracht. 
Alles in allem also ein sehr gelungener Morgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Bericht und ein toller Brachsen!
Petri Heil.


----------



## geomas

Hier ist ja gut was los!  
Herzliche Petris gehen raus an Wuemmehunter , Professor Tinca , Mikesch , Mescalero , Ti-it und Niklas32 !
Danke für die Eindrücke und Berichte aus den Weiten der Republik.


----------



## geomas

Ich war gestern Vormittag an einer Stelle, die mir dieses Jahr viele Alande und noch gar keinen Höänger einbrachte.
Das mit dem Hänger lief gestern anders - ein Vorfach aus dünner (0,13er) Supplex FC veranbschiedete sich nach sehr kräftigem Ziehen. Der Rest der Montage (Feedergum) blieb unbeschädigt. Sehr interessant, gibt ein gutes Gefühl.
Einen Aland bekam ich gestern nicht zu Gesicht, aber Brassen und zwei schöne Plötz. Alle Fische bissen auf Breadpunch am feinen Haken. Die Größe des Breadpunch scheint nicht im direkten Verhältnis zur Fischgröße zu stehen. Wie zuvor schon gesagt werde ich da mal etwas experimentieren (kleinere Haken, kleine Brotscheibchen).
Meine Theorie: ein sehr kleiner Köder ist von nenm Fisch  schnell mal nebenbei eingesaugt, ein etwas größerer Köder setzt ein wenig mehr „Umsicht” von Seiten der Fische voraus. Wir Zweibeiner könnten ein normal großes gekochtes Hühnerei ja auch am Stück in den Mund bekommen, bevorzugen aber kleinere Happen. Dieser Vergleich ist hoffentlich fair 

An der Nahdistanz-Rute (anfangs mit Mais bestückt, später mit Breadpunch) tat sich gestern nichts. Alle Bisse kamen an der weiten Stelle. Entfernungen kann ich schlecht schätzen. Etwa 40m mögen es gewesen sein. Die Rute war wieder phantastisch in meinen Augen, für mich für diese Art der Angelei perfekt.





An dieser Stelle muß ich seitwärts werfen oder zum Wurf ein paar Meter zur Seite gehen. Das ging richtig gut mit der alten Drennan.
Der Kontakt zum Fisch scheint mir (auch mit Mono) besser zu sein als mit anderen Ruten dieser Länge in meinem Bestand.
Ich werde sei mal gegen die etwas kürzere und leichtere Original Medium Feeder fischen und auch gegen die in Bezug auf Fischkontakt herausragend gute Tri-Cast Trophy von etwa 11einhalb Fuß.

Ach ja - die Bisse kamen sehr unterschiedlich. Wie schon bei den Alanden waren einige Bisse kaum merkbar, sehr vorsichtig. Benutzt habe ich eine 1oz-Tip.

Die Brassen haben erstaunlich gut gezogen, beim letzten von knapp 50cm dachte ich an einen richtig dicken Aland. Nur der letzte Blei zeigte Laichausschlag (noch nicht voll augeprägt).

Die Natur bot auch gut auf: ein Eisvogel kam mittags vorbei, Kraniche waren am Start, kleine Ringe an der Wasseroberfläche ließen mich an die Stammtisch-Wappenfische denken.

Mit etwas Glück kann ich heute nach der Arbeit noch eine kurze Session einschieben. Morgen steht auch Arbeit an, da fehlt mir jetzt noch die Übersicht.

Euch allen ein gutes Wochenende. Holt Euch nicht zuviel Sonne.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler - danke für Deine Hinweise zum Thema „Feederspitzen anpassen”. 
Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen mal sehen und vermessen, was ich an Spitzen so brauche und dann ne Bestellung rausschicken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Super, ich drücke den Daumen für ein glückliches Händchen !

Ich bin leider lange nicht so weit wie ich es wollte. Das Thema der verschiedenen Einsteckspitzendurchmesser im Sitz ärgert mich schon lange.
Ich hatte mit meiner Feeder-Rods Mengen-Großinvestition richtig Glück, die Spitzeneinsteckungen sind ziemlich genau 3,50mm stark, das finde ich richtig gut und solide, scheint der dickste Wert der einzeln kaufbaren zu sein. Passen bei allen frei tauschbar und ich habe inzwischen viele davon.
Die alten Überhülsungsarten, die du schon mal hier gezeigt hast, finde ich in der Hinsicht hochgradig spannend, ein Weg anders herum, mit einem Anpasselement.

Ich werde versuchen, Einsteckungen für meine "Einheits" 3,5mm Max.länge 550mm passend zu machen, also allermeist zu erweitern.
Die Shimane Aero X1 10ft haben nur 2,37mm und sind sehr kurz, das ist ja nichtmal eine richtige Stricknadel, man tauscht wirklich nicht viel aus. 
Dafür habe ich jetzt eine reserviert bzw. die Op angeordnet, von vorne immer weiter runterschneiden und bohren.
An für sich muss das gut machbar sein mit ein bischen Unterstützungbauwerk, ich habe genügend Ideen zum entgegengesetzten einbohren.
Eine Spitze fest einsetzen (z.B. Picker) ist sogar sehr einfach, wundert mich, wie wenig da selber gebaut wird.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas und Niklas32 !

Bei uns war heute Abfischen eines der Aufzuchtgewässers des Vereins und natürlich standen Karpfen und Hecht im Mittelpunkt. Es gab aber auch massig Minis, darunter auch ein paar, die ich noch nie am Haken hatte.
Weil die Arbeit schneller beendet war als gedacht und das Wetter (noch) gut aussah, bin ich anschließend kurz zu einem Altarm unseres Baches, um vielleicht ein paar Nanofische zu stippen.

Leider hatte unterdessen der Wind aufgefrischt, ließ Erlenzapfen, Zweige und Weidenkätzchen regnen und machte das Angeln etwas anstrengend.

Montiert hatte ich eine superfeine Tanago-Geschichte und als Köder kam Teig zum Einsatz. Es bissen Ukels und kleine Plötzen und als die Pose rasant wegtauchte und sich die Rute gefährlich krumm bog, war ich eigentlich ganz froh, dass der offensichtlich große Fisch ausstieg.

Kurz darauf passierte dasselbe noch einmal und jetzt hing der Fisch. Ein kleiner Karpfen von ca. 40cm. Mit Geduld und viel Gefühl und ein bisschen Glück ging es aber schließlich doch; der Karpfen konnte ans Ufer dirigiert werden und ließ sich ohne weiteres abhaken - einen Kescher hatte ich selbstverständlich nicht dabei, ich wollte ja Minis fangen...

"Elephants eat peanuts" fiel mir da ein. Ich hänge mal ein Bild der Montage an, als Größenvergleich dient der #12 Hanak Fliegenhaken. Die Vorfachschnur ist 0,06 oder dünner, ich habe die Haken gebunden gekauft und es gibt keine Angaben zur Schnur.


----------



## geomas

Sagenhaft, wie fein die Tanago-Sachen sind. Herzliches Petri, lieber Mescalero !


----------



## geomas

Bin gerade zurück vom Wasser, die Finger sind noch kalt und fischig. 
Es war unangenehm windig. An der ersten Stelle gab es gleich einen handlangen Plötz und dann einen Schwan in der Strippe (4lb Maxima). 
Zum Glück löste sich der große Vogel, nachdem er bereits gut Schnur genommen hatte.
Nach ner Viertelstunde im scharfen Wind bin ich dann 200m weiter, da war es minimal weniger windig. 
Und es biß erstaunlich gut, etwa 6 Plötz kamen noch hinzu - in ausbaufähiger Größe, aber immerhin.
Alle auf Breadpunch, Rute war heute eine schöne alte Trophy Kevlar Feeder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.

Interessanter Bericht Mescalero und natürlich auch beste Grüße dem unermüdlichen geomas an die Warnow.


----------



## geomas

^ danke, Prof! 

Die natürlich chronisch unzuverlässige „Wettervorhersage” verspricht für die kommenden 4 Tage jeweils 12 Sonnenstunden und absolut akzeptable Tageshöchsttemperaturen. Und Stand jetzt habe ich auch noch relativ viel Zeit. Also nutze ich die verfügbare Zeit, wer weiß schon, was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Morgen ist aber leider wieder kalter böiger Wind angesagt.
Ich werde also morgen nicht angeln sonern erst nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Astacus74

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nachdem Fisch auf dem Platz war, gab es dauerhaft Gezuppel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irgendwann hing dann mal ein Nanoplötz. Danach nur noch eine Reihe Fehlbisse. Auf einen kleineren Haken wollte ich aber auch nicht wechseln.
> Nachdem ich die Made dann komplett auf den Haken gezogen habe, konnte ich noch einen Nanoplötz landen. Kurzentschlossen wurde dieser für den abendlichen Q-Fisch Ansitz mitgenommen. Dann wollte ich schnell noch einen zweiten verhaften. Die Bisse hörten aber schlagartig auf. Sehr merkwürdig.
> Ich musste dann einpacken und zum Frühstück nach Hause aufbrechen. Während des Einpackvorgangs zupfte es plötzlich nochmal in der Spitze. Der Anhieb saß und es hing ordentlich Gewicht am Haken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Brachse hat an der leichten Pickerrute einen ordentlichen Kampf geliefert. Das war auf jeden Fall ein richtiges Dickerchen.
> 
> Die nebenbei ausgelegte OCC Rute hat auch noch eine neue Fischart gebracht.
> Alles in allem also ein sehr gelungener Morgen.



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen der Brassen macht ja Hoffnung auf mehr, schöner Fisch



Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei uns war heute Abfischen eines der Aufzuchtgewässers des Vereins und natürlich standen Karpfen und Hecht im Mittelpunkt. Es gab aber auch massig Minis, darunter auch ein paar, die ich noch nie am Haken hatte.
> Weil die Arbeit schneller beendet war als gedacht und das Wetter (noch) gut aussah, bin ich anschließend kurz zu einem Altarm unseres Baches, um vielleicht ein paar Nanofische zu stippen.
> 
> Leider hatte unterdessen der Wind aufgefrischt, ließ Erlenzapfen, Zweige und Weidenkätzchen regnen und machte das Angeln etwas anstrengend.
> 
> Montiert hatte ich eine superfeine Tanago-Geschichte und als Köder kam Teig zum Einsatz. Es bissen Ukels und kleine Plötzen und als die Pose rasant wegtauchte und sich die Rute gefährlich krumm bog, war ich eigentlich ganz froh, dass der offensichtlich große Fisch ausstieg.
> 
> Kurz darauf passierte dasselbe noch einmal und jetzt hing der Fisch. Ein kleiner Karpfen von ca. 40cm. Mit Geduld und viel Gefühl und ein bisschen Glück ging es aber schließlich doch; der Karpfen konnte ans Ufer dirigiert werden und ließ sich ohne weiteres abhaken - einen Kescher hatte ich selbstverständlich nicht dabei, ich wollte ja Minis fangen...
> 
> "Elephants eat peanuts" fiel mir da ein. Ich hänge mal ein Bild der Montage an, als Größenvergleich dient der #12 Hanak Fliegenhaken. Die Vorfachschnur ist 0,06 oder dünner, ich habe die Haken gebunden gekauft und es gibt keine Angaben zur Schnur.



Na da hast du aber feines Gerät, Petri Heil zu deinem Karpfen, also beim nächsten mal den Kescher nicht vergessen 
Unverhofft kommt oft.



geomas schrieb:


> Bin gerade zurück vom Wasser, die Finger sind noch kalt und fischig.
> Es war unangenehm windig. An der ersten Stelle gab es gleich einen handlangen Plötz und dann einen Schwan in der Strippe (4lb Maxima).
> Zum Glück löste sich der große Vogel, nachdem er bereits gut Schnur genommen hatte.
> Nach ner Viertelstunde im scharfen Wind bin ich dann 200m weiter, da war es minimal weniger windig.
> Und es biß erstaunlich gut, etwa 6 Plötz kamen noch hinzu - in ausbaufähiger Größe, aber immerhin.
> Alle auf Breadpunch, Rute war heute eine schöne alte Trophy Kevlar Feeder.



Petri heil zu deinen Plötz, so einen Schwan möcht ich nicht an der Angel haben können echt garstig werden die Vögel, hab das 
als Bengel mal erlebt war Hochwasser im Frühjahr und ich hab sie mit Brot gefüttert als das alle war wurde der Schwan aggressiv
mit Fauchen, Flügel schlagen und drohen da hab ich mich dann schleunigst verkrümmelt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

So ein kleiner Bericht von meiner Bastelei habe 2 Projekte erfolgreich abgeschlossen, als erstes der Rollenrutenhalter für meine
Silstar Winkelpicker






Material 16mm Birkemultiplex schwarz lackiert leider ein kleiner Läufer

und dann mein neues Targetboard











auch 16mm Birkemultiplex dreifach lackiert auch hier nicht ganz perfekt, die Gewinde habe ich von 2 defekten Rutenhaltern
erst ausgebaut dann aufgebohrt 6mm ein Stück 6mm Gewindestange eingeklebt und das Ganze dann im Sperrholz eingeklebt
bei Fragen nur zu
Die Funktion vom Rollenrutenhalter erklär ich heute anhand von Bildern, wenn auch nur trocken im Garten hab leider keine Zeit
um ans Wasser zu kommen


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

^ wow, wirklich sehr schön gemacht!! So ein Targetboard kann dann und wann „Gold” sein am Wasser. 
Heute bei mir zum Beispiel. Hätte sich aber wegen der zu langen Rute nicht so gut gemacht vom Aufbau her.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Hätte sich aber wegen der zu langen Rute nicht so gut gemacht vom Aufbau her.



Ja da biste ein wenig eingeschränkt, kleine Plätze sind dann meist schlecht bis garnicht befischbar, mußt ja schon vernüfitg aufbauen bei mir am Steg auch nicht zu nutzen aber es gibt ja noch andere Stellen


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ja da biste ein wenig eingeschränkt, kleine Plätze sind dann meist schlecht bis garnicht befischbar, mußt ja schon vernüfitg aufbauen bei mir am Steg auch nicht zu nutzen aber es gibt ja noch andere Stellen
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Dieses alte und leider viel zu kurze Filmchen hatte ich hier früher schon mindestens 1x geteilt:






Da sieht man schön den Aufbau des „Indicating Device”.


----------



## geomas

Das war eher nüscht heute Vormittag. Zu scharf der Wind. 
Einen Biß gab es, der Fisch profitierte von meinem Unvermögen ;-)
Vielleicht klappt es morgen dann wieder.


----------



## keinangelprofi

So, wir sind heute mit dem ersten zaghaften Versuch im Rahmen der OCC unterwegs. Mal schauen ob sich was tut.


----------



## Astacus74

So nun wie versprochen die Bilder zu meinen Rollenrutenhalter für den Winklepicker, das erklärt auch warum ich am Winklepicker eine Heckbremsrolle montiert habe, der vordere Rutenhalter wird noch durch eine entsprechende Rutenablage
ersetzt (die alte 18 Jahre ist gebrochen) deswegen der Notbehelf ist ja auch nur zu Demonstrationszwecken dauert noch bis ich
ans wasser komme.











Der Sinn und Zweck dieser Ablageart ist das ich die Montage alle paar Minuten (ist immer variabel muß man probieren) ein
Stück einkurbelt, so das der Köder leicht bewegt wird.
Wie gesagt wie oft, schnell und wie weit muß man probieren wasdie Fische wollen.
Durch meinen Rollerutenhalter liegt die Rute Bombenfest und die Schwingungen die beim einkurbeln entstehn sinken auf ein
Minimum, auch wird eine pendelnde Rolle samt Rute vermieden wie es bei einer normalen Rutenablage der Fall wäre.
Die Bissanzeige verbessert sich da alles stabil abgelegt wird, das Targetboard erleichtert die Bisserkennung auch noch ist aber
nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Durch die vordere Rutenablage (z.B. Feederablage) ist auch der seitliche Anschlag kein Problem, ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz des neuen Rollerutenhalters
Das erste mal habe ich dieses System als Jungangler gefischt leider ist es dann in Vergessenheit geraten, auf die Idee kam ich
durch einen Artikel im Blinker leider weiß ich nicht mehr welche Ausgabe (Jahr und Monat) ich glaub der Artikel hieß
"Rolling Trolling" bin mir aber nicht sicher, vielleicht weiß ja jemand etwas darüber.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Niklas32

Nächster Versuch Einsatz. 
Der eigentlich anvisierte See war leider an der präferierten Stelle belegt. Dadurch hocke ich doch wieder am kleinen Waldsee. Der Wind ist der Bisserkennung nicht grad förderlich. 

Schöner Rollenrutenhalter, Astacus74. Ich bin auf den ersten Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allem am Wasser und die in der vergangen Zeit am Wasser waren,
ich war heute zum 8x in diesem Jahr am Wasser, leider hat sich das Wetter im vergleich zu den letzten Tagen sehr verschlechtert, starke Strömung und kalter Ostwind keine Sonne (ist ja auch mein einziger freier Tag, warum soll die Sonne scheinen), wegen des Windes habe ich es an einem Seitenarm versucht der im Sommer zwar trocken liegt aber jetzt nee menge Wasser hat, aber kurz und knapp, ich habe einen Run, 8x am Wasser und nix, ich gehe mal davon aus das die Serie mal reist (hoffentlich)


----------



## Mescalero

Eigentlich war heute kein Angeltag aber ich war kurz ohne Gerät an unserem Forellenbach um nach den riesigen Brückendöbeln und nach Barben zu schauen. Döbel gibt es aber die sind definitiv noch im Wintermodus. Sie stehen ganz tief, bewegen sich kaum und die mittelgroßen und kleinen, die sonst immer oben und im Mittelwasser wuseln, sind kaum zu sehen. 
Barben auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht annähernd in dem Maße wie in der wärmeren Zeit. 

Am späten Nachmittag konnte ich eine Stunde weg, flink das Zeug gepackt und zum Bach gedüst. Stippmontage geknüpft, raus damit und Biss. Und ein Schnurfilz aber ich habe erstmal so weitergeangelt, gebissen hat es trotzdem. Der Haken war ein #18 oder #20 und als Köder kam der kleinste Breadpunch drauf. 
Irgendwann hat mich der Tüddel so sehr irritiert, dass ich neu geknüpft habe. Abzüglich der Knot-Zeit und Aus- und Einpacken hatte ich nur 45 min zur Verfügung aber sicher 15 Fische gelandet. Hauptsächlich Plötzen, eine Rotfeder und ein paar Döbelchen waren auch dabei. 

Vielleicht lag es am zu Ende gehenden Tag? Einen solchen Run hatte ich lange nicht. Meist habe ich die Rute nur vorn in den Halter und den Griff in der Hand behalten, ich musste sowieso gleich "anhauen".

Was die Anzahl angeht, kann ich mit dem Prof. mithalten. Bei der Größe noch nicht ganz und beim Rot der Flossen sowieso nicht. 
Mir gefällt übrigens dieser stahlblaue Schimmer, den manche Plötzen haben, ganz besonders gut!


----------



## keinangelprofi

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> So, wir sind heute mit dem ersten zaghaften Versuch im Rahmen der OCC unterwegs. Mal schauen ob sich was tut.
> Anhang anzeigen 401789


Tat sich leider nix. Gar nix.
Aber es gab Sonne satt und einen strammen Wind.
Nächster Versuch folgt
Petri allen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Dieses alte und leider viel zu kurze Filmchen hatte ich hier früher schon mindestens 1x geteilt:



Schönes Filmchen wie du sagst leider viel zu kurz



geomas schrieb:


> Das war eher nüscht heute Vormittag. Zu scharf der Wind.
> Einen Biß gab es, der Fisch profitierte von meinem Unvermögen ;-)
> Vielleicht klappt es morgen dann wieder.



Na da stapelst du ab ganzschön tief, der hatte nur unverschämtes Glück



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> So, wir sind heute mit dem ersten zaghaften Versuch im Rahmen der OCC unterwegs. Mal schauen ob sich was tut.



Schade das es nicht hat sein sollen, sieht aber nicht so windig aus bei dir, beim nchsten mal läuft es besser



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch Einsatz.
> Der eigentlich anvisierte See war leider an der präferierten Stelle belegt. Dadurch hocke ich doch wieder am kleinen Waldsee. Der Wind ist der Bisserkennung nicht grad förderlich.
> 
> Schöner Rollenrutenhalter, @Astacus74. Ich bin auf den ersten Bericht gespannt.



Das kennt man leider hast da ne schöne Stelle und dann besetzt, ich find deinen Waldsee aber trotzdem sehr idyllisch und den Wind kann man ja leider schlecht ausweichen.
Ja da freu ich mich auch schon drauf mal sehen wann es klappt.



Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allem am Wasser und die in der vergangen Zeit am Wasser waren,
> ich war heute zum 8x in diesem Jahr am Wasser, leider hat sich das Wetter im vergleich zu den letzten Tagen sehr verschlechtert, starke Strömung und kalter Ostwind keine Sonne (ist ja auch mein einziger freier Tag, warum soll die Sonne scheinen), wegen des Windes habe ich es an einem Seitenarm versucht der im Sommer zwar trocken liegt aber jetzt nee menge Wasser hat, aber kurz und knapp, ich habe einen Run, 8x am Wasser und nix, ich gehe mal davon aus das die Serie mal reist (hoffentlich)



Eine negativ Serie hält auch nicht ewig da wird schon noch was gehen da bin ich mir sicher



Mescalero schrieb:


> Eigentlich war heute kein Angeltag aber ich war kurz ohne Gerät an unserem Forellenbach um nach den riesigen Brückendöbeln und nach Barben zu schauen. Döbel gibt es aber die sind definitiv noch im Wintermodus. Sie stehen ganz tief, bewegen sich kaum und die mittelgroßen und kleinen, die sonst immer oben und im Mittelwasser wuseln, sind kaum zu sehen.
> Barben auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht annähernd in dem Maße wie in der wärmeren Zeit.
> 
> Am späten Nachmittag konnte ich eine Stunde weg, flink das Zeug gepackt und zum Bach gedüst. Stippmontage geknüpft, raus damit und Biss. Und ein Schnurfilz aber ich habe erstmal so weitergeangelt, gebissen hat es trotzdem. Der Haken war ein #18 oder #20 und als Köder kam der kleinste Breadpunch drauf.
> Irgendwann hat mich der Tüddel so sehr irritiert, dass ich neu geknüpft habe. Abzüglich der Knot-Zeit und Aus- und Einpacken hatte ich nur 45 min zur Verfügung aber sicher 15 Fische gelandet. Hauptsächlich Plötzen, eine Rotfeder und ein paar Döbelchen waren auch dabei.
> 
> Vielleicht lag es am zu Ende gehenden Tag? Einen solchen Run hatte ich lange nicht. Meist habe ich die Rute nur vorn in den Halter und den Griff in der Hand behalten, ich musste sowieso gleich "anhauen".
> 
> Was die Anzahl angeht, kann ich mit dem Prof. mithalten. Bei der Größe noch nicht ganz und beim Rot der Flossen sowieso nicht.
> Mir gefällt übrigens dieser stahlblaue Schimmer, den manche Plötzen haben, ganz besonders gut!



Petri Heil, zu deiner schönen Strecke einer hält die Fahne ja immer hoch hier im Ükel


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Thomas. - ach Mensch, das ist ja ne fiese Sache, diese Franzosen-Schneider-Serie. Mehr als Daumendrücken kann ich wohl nicht. 
Immerhin bin ich relativ sicher, daß es gute Fische en masse geben wird, wenn der Knoten erstmal geplatzt ist.

Mescalero - ha, super, das läuft ja bei Dir. Habe mittlerweile richtig Bock auf Deine Art der Stipperei, muß mal aug die passende Gelegenheit warten.
Ach ja - so wunderbar hellblau schimmernde Plötz-Rücken kenne ich nur in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Ich versuche mal einen zu dokumentieren, so mir das Glück hold ist.

Astacus74 - super, danke für die Erklär-Fotos zu Deinem Rollenrutenhalter. Bedingung für die Technik des Köder-Ziehens ist leider ein richtig sauberer Gewässerboden, sonst sammelt man nur „Kraut und Laub”. 

keinangelprofi - sieht gut aus bei Dir, wenn auch etwas nach „still ruht der See”.

Niklas32 - tat sich noch etwas am Waldsee? Momentan sind viele Seen und Teiche wohl noch im Wintermodus.


----------



## geomas

Mist, morgen soll es schon wieder windig werden. wetteronline lag heute hinsichtlich der Windstärke komplett daneben (hat viel zu wenig Wind vorhergesagt). Mal sehen, wie die Realität morgen aussieht. Ich bin heiß darauf, einige Sachen auszuprobieren und Zeit ist Stand jetzt da.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 

Sehr intereessante Lösung und ein erstaunlicher Ansatz zur lösung deines Problems.....gefällt mir 

Zum Thema Board kann ich dir nur empfehlen evtl noch andere Hintergründe zu machen um zu testen welcher der richtige ist.
Dazu einfach A4 ausdrucken und mit Klebeband fixieren, ist schnell gemacht und man hat bald die richtige Farbe.
Ich bevorzuge ein hellgrün mit schwarzen Streifen.


----------



## geomas

Es pfeift der Wind an der Warnow. Aber es beißt. 2 gute Brassen bislang.


----------



## geomas

Wirklich ungemütlich wars, trotz der Sonne. Es gab wieder auf Breadpunch am Feedergum-Rig 3 Brassen. Nummer eins hatte 52cm, die beiden anderen waren knapp 50 und etwa 45cm lang. Rute war die Trophy Kevlar Feeder mit 4lb Maxima auf der Rolle. Zwei Bisse kamen klassisch mit anfänglichem Zupfen und dann Zug, der letzte Blei präsentierte einen klassischen Fallbiß (schlagartiges Ausfedern der leicht vorgespannten Spitze und „Erschlaffen der Schnur”).

Vielleicht versuche ich es Nachmittag an einer kleinen und etwas geschützt gelegenen Angelstelle, dann aber mit sehr kurzer Rute (die beiden gebrauchten Brownings kommen wohl erst später die Woche).


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> Niklas32 - tat sich noch etwas am Waldsee? Momentan sind viele Seen und Teiche wohl noch im Wintermodus.


Ja. Hatte nen paar kleine Plötz. War aber auch nicht so richtig bei der Sache. Habe viele Bisse nicht bekommen. Die kleinen Plötz haben gestern sehr hektisch gebissen.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich kann nur mit etwas Idylle dienen. Die Sonne wurde kurz nach 8 gerade erst ein bisschen warm und der kalte Wind war noch nicht aufgestanden. 
Es gab aber keine Fischaktion und ich habe bald wieder zusammengepackt und bin noch schnell zum Bach. 

Hier konnte ich wenigstens ein paar Plötzlein landen. Dann verhedderte sich schon wieder das Vorfach - ein freud'scher Tüddel, ich musste nämlich heim.

Petri geomas zu den Deckeln und Niklas32 zu den Rotaugen!


----------



## geomas

Ich bekomme langsam ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich soviel angele und andere müssen aus welchen Gründen auch immer das Haus hüten oder racken bis ich alle Fische raus habe ;-)

Heute zum Abend hin bin ich zu ner relativ windgeschützten Stelle. Anfangs tat sich dort absolut gar nichts, gegen 17.40 war auf einmal Betrieb am Swim.





Bei einem Pegel von 20-40cm unter Normal läßt sich hier gut angeln. So wie heute.





im Zweifel nehme ich in letzter Zeit gerne ein Bleischrot mehr oder gehe mit dem DS-Bleigewicht ein Gramm nach oben.
Das vereinfacht die Handhabung und scheint in der Praxis keine Nachteile zu haben.

Hatte die superhandliche Tri-Cast Pond Wand am Start und erstmals die Picker-Montage* des Stammtischgründers Fantastic Fishing zusammengeknüppert. Das funktionierte auch prima.

Wie gesagt - anfangs war komplett tote Hose und ich überlegte schon, ob ich es hätte in der Sonne probieren sollen.





Naja, dann begann die Beißzeit, ein paar muntere Plötz kamen an Land.

Einen 1a-Stock fing ich auch:





Hier sieht man gut den Bewuchs mit „Seepocken”. Die sind scharfkantig wie Sau und haben schon etliche Meter Schnur
auf dem Gewissen. Heute Abend gab es zum Glück keine Pannen oder Verluste.


edit: *) https://www.16er-haken.de/winkelpicker-montage/


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Bach-Plötz, lieber Mescalero . Der See sieht gut aus - in der Saison ist da sicher ständig Betrieb, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bekomme langsam ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich soviel angele und andere müssen aus welchen Gründen auch immer das Haus hüten



Mach dir keine Gedanken.
Ich jedenfalls werde diese Woche sicher auch noch angeln fahren.

*Petri Heil allen Fängern!*


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Erstaunlicherweise nicht, der Teich ist so 3km von der Stadt entfernt und so kommen nur ein paar Radfahrer und Gassigeher vorbei. 
Angler sitzen eher nachts auf Zander oder Waller an, tagsüber ist tote Hose.


----------



## Finke20

Moin liebe Mitstreiter und natürlich ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Es sind wieder schöne Fische gefangen worden und interessante Berichte entstanden .

Ich habe es heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Es ist herrlicher Sonnenschein,  aber ein scharfer SO Wind weht den Fluss entlang. Mein Angelplatz befand sich unter einer Brücke, was den Wind noch schnittiger machte.

Die Rute ist natürlich die OCC Combo, mit einer Posenmontage als Haken kam ein 12 Owner zum Einsatz.
Als erstes wurde eine ganz, ganz kleine Menge Lockfutter eingebracht und ein Rotwurm aus meinem Komposthaufen kam zum Einsatz.
Bei knapp 5 Meter Wassertiefe stellte ich die Montage erstmal auf ca. 2.20 Meter ein.
Ja und was soll ich sagen es gab sofort die ersten Bisse und zum Vorschein kam eine stattliche Rotfeder.






Diese hatte gute 30 cm und so ging es jetzt schlag auf schlag weiter.






Ich variierte mit den Köder, es kamen kleine Toastbrot Flocken zum Einsatz, dazu habe ich noch schnell einen alten Kugelschreiber umgerüstet, um schöne Gleichmäße Flocken zu stanzen. Das funktionierte für meinen Zweck sehr gut. Auch diesen Köder mögen die Rotfedern und auch die ersten Plötzen kamen zum Vorschein.






 Von den Plötzen habe ich keine Bilder gemacht. Aber von den riesigen Rotfedern.






Ich stellte die Montage in der Zwischenzeit auch mal auf gute 4 Meter, doch da kamen nur kleine Güstern und kleine Bleie an den Haken. Aber nicht eine Rotfeder, die stehen also schön im Mittelwasser.











Nach guten drei Stunden mach ich Schluss. Ich konnte sage und schreibe 30 Rotfedern keine kleiner als 27 cm und die Größte maß sogar stattliche 35 cm.
Die Plötzen hatte alle so 26 cm.


----------



## Mescalero

Stattliche Moppel und toll gefärbt, Petri Heil Finke20 !


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, was für stramme Goldbarren! 
Super, ein herzliches Petri heil, lieber Finke20 !
Und alles mit der „Spezial-Rute”, sehr beeindruckend!!


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Und alles mit der „Spezial-Rute”, sehr beeindruckend!!




Na selbstverständlich  habe ich die Spezial-Rute genutzt .


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil geomas Niklas32 Mescalero und Finke20 und vielen Dank für die wunderbaren Berichte sowie Fotos!
Ich war heute mal relativ lange am Fluss. Von 15:45 Uhr bis kurz nach 19 Uhr.
Gleich am Anfang gab es einen Döbel. Danach war erstmal 1h Flaute bevor ich einen weiteren Döbel landen konnte. Dann bis so 18:25 Uhr wieder fast kein Zupfer und dann ging die Post ab. Biss, Anhieb und dann torpedoartig erstmal 50m stromabwärts. Ich dachte zuerst an einen Karpfen. Nach intensivem Drill eine stattliche Barbe. Meine North Western mit der 4lbs Maxima Chameleon war definitiv am Limit. Die Heckbremse der Cormoran Reel No.1 leistete hervorragende Arbeit. Der Kescher war definitiv zu klein, sodass der erste Versuch scheiterte. Beim zweiten Versuch klappte es dann.
Nächster Auswurf nach wenigen Sekunden, Biss. Diesmal ging es nicht weniger torpedohaft stromaufwärts. Kurz vor einer Brücke drehte der Fisch dann und schwamm auf mich zu, stieg an die Oberfläche, machte einen Ruck und der Haken flog mir entgegen. Neuer Versuch, nach wenigen Minuten erneut ein Fisch. Wieder ein Döbel. Es war mittlerweile so kurz vor 19 Uhr und ich musste eigtl noch Getränke kaufen fahren. Ach was solls, noch 1 Wurf. Nach wiederum wenigen Minuten erneut eine Barbe.
Es war als ob mit eintretender Dämmerung ein Schalter umgelegt wurde. Auch die Aktivität an der Oberfläche, die vorher gleich 0 war, war nun auf einmal da.
Köder war Tulip.





















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo, ein dickes Petri an alle.
Heute war mein erster Angeltag dieses Jahr. Es ging an einen unserer Teiche.










	

		
			
		

		
	
Am Start hatte ich eine Kunan Matchrute in 3,60m, Rolle eine Shakespeare Sigma 40 mit 0,18mm Stroft GTM. Die 2Rute war eine Sportex Feederrute, Rolle eine Fox Eos 4000 mit o,22mm Stroft GTM.
Zwischen 15Uhr15 und 17Uhr tat sich gar nichts. Dann habe ich 2Bisse versemmelt, der 3 hing dann.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Insgesamt konnte 5 Karpfen verhaften.
	

		
			
		

		
	














3-4 Bisse gingen noch ins leere (14er Haken an 0,16 Schnur von JVS aufgebogen). Um 19Uhr habe ich dann Schluß gemacht.
War ein schöner Anfang und läßt auf mehr hoffen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Wow, kuttenkarl , die Satzis scheinen ja richtig heiß darauf zu sein, „von Dir auf die Matte gelegt zu werden” ;-) 
Herzliches Petri, das geht ja gut los bei Dir!

Ein ebenso herzliches Petri auch Dir, Ti-it ! Danke für den super geschriebenen Bericht. Barben haben wir hier leider gar nicht. 
Interessant die Beißphasen hier, da und dort im großen Ükel-Land.


----------



## Astacus74

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehr intereessante Lösung und ein erstaunlicher Ansatz zur lösung deines Problems.....gefällt mir
> 
> Zum Thema Board kann ich dir nur empfehlen evtl noch andere Hintergründe zu machen um zu testen welcher der richtige ist.
> Dazu einfach A4 ausdrucken und mit Klebeband fixieren, ist schnell gemacht und man hat bald die richtige Farbe.
> Ich bevorzuge ein hellgrün mit schwarzen Streifen.



Darauf gekommen bin ich ja schon als Jungangler (stand mal ein Bericht im Blinker) den habe ich mit meinem Angelkumpel 
damals abgekupfert und ist dann irgendwann wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.
Beim aufräumen hatte ich den alten defekten Rollerutenhalter wiederentdenkt und mir vorgenommen es dieses Jahr mal wieder 
zu versuchen dem steht nichts mehr im Wege.
Das Board hat ja zwei Farben einmal schwarz/weiß und halt schwarz/rot.



geomas schrieb:


> @Astacus74 - super, danke für die Erklär-Fotos zu Deinem Rollenrutenhalter. Bedingung für die Technik des Köder-Ziehens ist leider ein richtig sauberer Gewässerboden, sonst sammelt man nur „Kraut und Laub”.



im dichten Kraut natürlich nicht aber auch sonst trotz recht viel Krims-und Krams am Grund geht das erstaunlicher Weise recht 
gut, meist hängt eher ein Fisch als das Kraut ne Chance hat.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mit etwas Idylle dienen. Die Sonne wurde kurz nach 8 gerade erst ein bisschen warm und der kalte Wind war noch nicht aufgestanden.
> Es gab aber keine Fischaktion und ich habe bald wieder zusammengepackt und bin noch schnell zum Bach.
> 
> Hier konnte ich wenigstens ein paar Plötzlein landen. Dann verhedderte sich schon wieder das Vorfach - ein freud'scher Tüddel, ich musste nämlich heim.
> 
> Petri @geomas zu den Deckeln und @Niklas32 zu den Rotaugen!



Da hast du ja ein schönes Plätzchen, schade das da nichts beißen wollte, dann aber noch ein Petri Heil zu deinen Plötzen



geomas schrieb:


> Ich bekomme langsam ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich soviel angele und andere müssen aus welchen Gründen auch immer das Haus hüten oder racken bis ich alle Fische raus habe ;-)
> 
> Heute zum Abend hin bin ich zu ner relativ windgeschützten Stelle. Anfangs tat sich dort absolut gar nichts, gegen 17.40 war auf einmal Betrieb am Swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bei einem Pegel von 20-40cm unter Normal läßt sich hier gut angeln. So wie heute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im Zweifel nehme ich in letzter Zeit gerne ein Bleischrot mehr oder gehe mit dem DS-Bleigewicht ein Gramm nach oben.
> Das vereinfacht die Handhabung und scheint in der Praxis keine Nachteile zu haben.
> 
> Hatte die superhandliche Tri-Cast Pond Wand am Start und erstmals die Picker-Montage* des Stammtischgründers @Fantastic Fishing zusammengeknüppert. Das funktionierte auch prima.
> 
> Wie gesagt - anfangs war komplett tote Hose und ich überlegte schon, ob ich es hätte in der Sonne probieren sollen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, dann begann die Beißzeit, ein paar muntere Plötz kamen an Land.
> 
> Einen 1a-Stock fing ich auch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier sieht man gut den Bewuchs mit „Seepocken”. Die sind scharfkantig wie Sau und haben schon etliche Meter Schnur
> auf dem Gewissen. Heute Abend gab es zum Glück keine Pannen oder Verluste.



Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke und mach dir keine Sorge wenn du Zeit hast dann raus ans Wasser, deine Berichte sind immer wieder schön zu lesen mehr davon



Finke20 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Mitstreiter und natürlich ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Es sind wieder schöne Fische gefangen worden und interessante Berichte entstanden .
> 
> Ich habe es heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Es ist herrlicher Sonnenschein, aber ein scharfer SO Wind weht den Fluss entlang. Mein Angelplatz befand sich unter einer Brücke, was den Wind noch schnittiger machte.
> 
> Die Rute ist natürlich die OCC Combo, mit einer Posenmontage als Haken kam ein 12 Owner zum Einsatz.
> Als erstes wurde eine ganz, ganz kleine Menge Lockfutter eingebracht und ein Rotwurm aus meinem Komposthaufen kam zum Einsatz.
> Bei knapp 5 Meter Wassertiefe stellte ich die Montage erstmal auf ca. 2.20 Meter ein.
> Ja und was soll ich sagen es gab sofort die ersten Bisse und zum Vorschein kam eine stattliche Rotfeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese hatte gute 30 cm und so ging es jetzt schlag auf schlag weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich variierte mit den Köder, es kamen kleine Toastbrot Flocken zum Einsatz, dazu habe ich noch schnell einen alten Kugelschreiber umgerüstet, um schöne Gleichmäße Flocken zu stanzen. Das funktionierte für meinen Zweck sehr gut. Auch diesen Köder mögen die Rotfedern und auch die ersten Plötzen kamen zum Vorschein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von den Plötzen habe ich keine Bilder gemacht. Aber von den riesigen Rotfedern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich stellte die Montage in der Zwischenzeit auch mal auf gute 4 Meter, doch da kamen nur kleine Güstern und kleine Bleie an den Haken. Aber nicht eine Rotfeder, die stehen also schön im Mittelwasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach guten drei Stunden mach ich Schluss. Ich konnte sage und schreibe 30 Rotfedern keine kleiner als 27 cm und die Größte maß sogar stattliche 35 cm.
> Die Plötzen hatte alle so 26 cm.



Ein dickes Petri Heil zu deinen Goldstücken und Silberlingen da hast du ja ordentlich was auf die Schuppen gelegt
und das mit dem "Gerät"  

da bin ich gespannt was du sonst noch so auf die Schppen legen wirst



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil @geomas @Niklas32 @Mescalero und @Finke20 und vielen Dank für die wunderbaren Berichte sowie Fotos!
> Ich war heute mal relativ lange am Fluss. Von 15:45 Uhr bis kurz nach 19 Uhr.
> Gleich am Anfang gab es einen Döbel. Danach war erstmal 1h Flaute bevor ich einen weiteren Döbel landen konnte. Dann bis so 18:25 Uhr wieder fast kein Zupfer und dann ging die Post ab. Biss, Anhieb und dann torpedoartig erstmal 50m stromabwärts. Ich dachte zuerst an einen Karpfen. Nach intensivem Drill eine stattliche Barbe. Meine North Western mit der 4lbs Maxima Chameleon war definitiv am Limit. Die Heckbremse der Cormoran Reel No.1 leistete hervorragende Arbeit. Der Kescher war definitiv zu klein, sodass der erste Versuch scheiterte. Beim zweiten Versuch klappte es dann.
> Nächster Auswurf nach wenigen Sekunden, Biss. Diesmal ging es nicht weniger torpedohaft stromaufwärts. Kurz vor einer Brücke drehte der Fisch dann und schwamm auf mich zu, stieg an die Oberfläche, machte einen Ruck und der Haken flog mir entgegen. Neuer Versuch, nach wenigen Minuten erneut ein Fisch. Wieder ein Döbel. Es war mittlerweile so kurz vor 19 Uhr und ich musste eigtl noch Getränke kaufen fahren. Ach was solls, noch 1 Wurf. Nach wiederum wenigen Minuten erneut eine Barbe.
> Es war als ob mit eintretender Dämmerung ein Schalter umgelegt wurde. Auch die Aktivität an der Oberfläche, die vorher gleich 0 war, war nun auf einmal da.
> Köder war Tulip.



Auch an dir ein dickes Petri Heil da hast du ja schön was aus deinem Flüßchen rausgezaubert, schöne Fische



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo, ein dickes Petri an alle.
> Heute war mein erster Angeltag dieses Jahr. Es ging an einen unserer Teiche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Start hatte ich eine Kunan Matchrute in 3,60m, Rolle eine Shakespeare Sigma 40 mit 0,18mm Stroft GTM. Die 2Rute war eine Sportex Feederrute, Rolle eine Fox Eos 4000 mit o,22mm Stroft GTM.
> Zwischen 15Uhr15 und 17Uhr tat sich gar nichts. Dann habe ich 2Bisse versemmelt, der 3 hing dann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insgesamt konnte 5 Karpfen verhaften.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-4 Bisse gingen noch ins leere (14er Haken an 0,16 Schnur von JVS aufgebogen). Um 19Uhr habe ich dann Schluß gemacht.
> War ein schöner Anfang und läßt auf mehr hoffen.



Petri Heil zu deinen schönen Karpfen das war ja ein für di´ch ein toller erster Angeltag, die Schuppis gefallen mir am besten


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Ti-it und kuttenkarl ein herzliches Petri, ihr habt ja richtig abgeräumt!
Eine Barbe möchte ich 2022 unbedingt versuchen zu fangen, mal sehen ob das gelingt. Es sind nur Kukö erlaubt und meine halbherzigen Versuche in der Vergangenheit hatten keinen Erfolg.

geomas 
Ein schlechtes Gewissen ist ganz und gar fehl am Platze. Ich schließe mich Astacus an, deine Angelberichte sind immer lesenswert.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an die vielen Fänger, sind echte tolle Fische dabei, stattliche Brassen, Barben, tolle Rotfedern und mehr.

Ich habe heute kurzfristig mir zwei Stunden frei genommen um das gute Wetter zu nutzen und mal wieder einen Versuch zu starten. Heute bin ich zu einer Stelle gegangen an der ich vor 15 Jahren immer gut gefangen habe.

Ich habe mich heute entschieden ultramodern mit den beiden Sphere-Ruten zu fischen. Der Lightfeeder und der Bomb. Lag es tatsächlich an den Mana der Ruten oder an der Stelle? Auf jeden Fall konnte ich den Bann endlich brechen. Der erste Fisch in diesem Jahr war ein kleines Güsterlein und erlöste mich von meinen Pech. Noch nie habe ich mich über so ein kleines Fischlein so gefreut.

Es folgte einige Augenrot in verschiedenen Grössen, die meißten waren recht lütt. Gefangen habe ich auf Pinkies, Mistwürmer und Mais. Einen großer Unterschied war nicht feststellbar. Zwischendurch gab es dann noch die erste Brasse auf einen Halibutt Pellet.

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden und werde die Stelle das nächste mal etwas länger besuchen.


----------



## geomas

^ na also, mit Geduld und etwas Mana-Einsatz klappts dann doch noch ;-) 
Petri zu dem bunt gemischten Cypriniden-Strauß, lieber skyduck !


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute entschieden ultramodern mit den beiden Sphere-Ruten zu fischen. Der Lightfeeder und der Bomb. Lag es tatsächlich an den Mana der Ruten oder an der Stelle? Auf jeden Fall konnte ich den Bann endlich brechen. Der erste Fisch in diesem Jahr war ein kleines Güsterlein und erlöste mich von meinen Pech. Noch nie habe ich mich über so ein kleines Fischlein so gefreut.
> 
> Es folgte einige Augenrot in verschiedenen Grössen, die meißten waren recht lütt. Gefangen habe ich auf Pinkies, Mistwürmer und Mais. Einen großer Unterschied war nicht feststellbar. Zwischendurch gab es dann noch die erste Brasse auf einen Halibutt Pellet.
> 
> Ich bin mehr als zufrieden und werde die Stelle das nächste mal etwas länger besuchen.



Dann von mir auch noch ein Petri Heil, dann kommen bestimmt auch mal größere



Gruß Frank


----------



## Captain_H00k

Wooow,Petri an alle Fänger und jeden der am Wasser war !!!
Und direkt ein paar richtig saftige Catches dabei 
Ich glaube jetzt kann man wirklich sagen,die Frühlings - Saison 2022 ist eröffnet


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank euch! Allen die heute ans Wasser kommen, schöne Stunden und Petri Heil. Gegebenenfalls schaffe ich es die Woche auch noch 1, 2 mal. 
Mescalero was Barben und Kunstköder betrifft habe ich keine Erfahrung. Sollen aber gut mit Nymphen zu fangen sein. Bei mir am Gewässer wäre wohl ein Bachflohkrebsimitat der Köder meiner Wahl. Kollegen von mir hatten beim Gummifischangeln auch schon Beifänge, jedoch eher selten. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Slappy

Eieieieiei... Hier waren ja viele das schöne Wetter genießen. 
Und was für tolle Fänge dabei waren!!!! 
Ein herzliches Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen 


Mal schauen ob ich es diese Woche noch ans Wasser schaffe. Ansonsten muss ich eine Pause einlegen. 3 von 4 Gewässer werden dann für 1 bzw. 2 Wochen gesperrt wegen Besatz für Veranstaltungen. Und über 100km an den fahren mag ich aktuell nicht...


----------



## skyduck

Heute kam dann auch die Ersatzlieferung von metalmickey an. Ich habe direkt mal ein paar bestellt. Für meine Zwecke sind die Tips klasse und man weiß nie wie lange der alte Herr diese noch herstellt. Die erste Lieferung wurde übrigens zurück gesendet, da sollte ich noch 1,03€ Zoll drauf bezahlen. Hätte ich auch gerne gemacht, wenn mich mal irgend jemand benachrichtigt hätte. 

# Swingtips ausrichten
Diesmal war auch ein kleines Tütchen mit einer Art sprengringen dabei zum Ausrichten.

Oh das Wetter draußen und der gestrige Erfolg lockt mich. Aber eigentlich habe ich zu viel zu tun. Na mal gucken...


----------



## Benni23

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ti-it und kuttenkarl ein herzliches Petri, ihr habt ja richtig abgeräumt!
> Eine Barbe möchte ich 2022 unbedingt versuchen zu fangen, mal sehen ob das gelingt. Es sind nur Kukö erlaubt und meine halbherzigen Versuche in der Vergangenheit hatten keinen Erfolg.



Servus, 

hab früher häufig gezielt auf Barben mit der kleinsten Little Spider von Keitech geangelt. Funktionierte sehr gut. Bestenfalls in den Gumpen treiben lassen und schön langsam über den Boden schleifen.

Gruß


----------



## skyduck

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo, ein dickes Petri an alle.
> Heute war mein erster Angeltag dieses Jahr. Es ging an einen unserer Teiche.
> Anhang anzeigen 401912
> Anhang anzeigen 401913
> Anhang anzeigen 401914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Start hatte ich eine Kunan Matchrute in 3,60m, Rolle eine Shakespeare Sigma 40 mit 0,18mm Stroft GTM. Die 2Rute war eine Sportex Feederrute, Rolle eine Fox Eos 4000 mit o,22mm Stroft GTM.
> Zwischen 15Uhr15 und 17Uhr tat sich gar nichts. Dann habe ich 2Bisse versemmelt, der 3 hing dann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401916
> 
> Insgesamt konnte 5 Karpfen verhaften.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401917
> Anhang anzeigen 401918
> Anhang anzeigen 401919
> Anhang anzeigen 401920
> 
> 3-4 Bisse gingen noch ins leere (14er Haken an 0,16 Schnur von JVS aufgebogen). Um 19Uhr habe ich dann Schluß gemacht.
> War ein schöner Anfang und läßt auf mehr hoffen.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Ich finde es immer erstaunlich wie viele kleine Karpfen Anfang des Jahres immer gefangen werden. Letztes Jahr konnte ich ja auch einige noch an der Ruhr überlisten. Ich vermute aber auch, dass eure Teiche auch entsprechend besetzt werden, teilweise liest man ja schon öfter mal von einer gewissen Enttäuschung, weil es wieder "nur" Karpfen gab. In den von mir befischten Gewässern war dies immer etwas ganz besonderes früher mal einen Karpfen zu fangen aber heute wird dies teilweise auch immer mehr. Ist schon immer wieder interessant wie sich über die Jahre die Bedingungen verändern. Früher als Jugendlich haben wir in der Werse tonnenweise Brassen gefangen, dass war schon nix besonderes mehr, heute freut man sich über jeden großen den man zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck 
Es ist genauso wie du sagst. Die hiesigen Angelteiche werden praktisch nur mit den Fischen besetzt, die von den Mitgliedern des Vereins gefangen werden wollen: Hecht und Zander und in erster Linie Karpfen. Alle andere Fische sind eher ein notwendiges Übel.
In den Fließgewässern ist es nicht so dramatisch, zwar werden auch hier Karpfen besetzt aber Brassen, Giebel usw. können nicht gezielt aussortiert werden, weil ja kein Abfischen stattfindet.
Diese Praxis ist schade aber den Wünschen der Masse der Vereinsmitglieder geschuldet. Weißfisch will einfach niemand angeln, außer als Köder. 

Deshalb gilt: Brasse is the new carp!


----------



## Niklas32

Petri allen die es die letzten Tage ans Wasser geschafft haben. Traumhafte Bilder und Berichte waren das. Besonders die Barben haben mich schwer beeindruckt. 

Ich bin das erste mal in diesem Frühjahr an meinem Lieblingssee. 





An dieser Stelle sitze ich nur im Frühjahr, da es hier sehr flach ist und immer sommer alles zugekrautet ist. Bereits jetzt war es schwer einen krautfreien Platz zu finden. 
Bisher gab es keine Aktionen, lediglich zwei Reiherenten beackern meinen Futterplatz 





Traurigerweise habe ich an einer Angelstelle neben mir einen halb verwesten Aal im Bierflaschenformat treiben sehen. 





Ein solches Kaliber habe ich hier nicht erwartet. In unzähligen Ansitzen habe ich in den letzten Jahren nur zwei untermaßige Aale fangen können. Irgendwas mache ich scheinbar falsch


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> skyduck
> Es ist genauso wie du sagst. Die hiesigen Angelteiche werden praktisch nur mit den Fischen besetzt, die von den Mitgliedern des Vereins gefangen werden wollen: Hecht und Zander und in erster Linie Karpfen. Alle andere Fische sind eher ein notwendiges Übel.
> In den Fließgewässern ist es nicht so dramatisch, zwar werden auch hier Karpfen besetzt aber Brassen, Giebel usw. können nicht gezielt aussortiert werden, weil ja kein Abfischen stattfindet.
> Diese Praxis ist schade aber den Wünschen der Masse der Vereinsmitglieder geschuldet. Weißfisch will einfach niemand angeln, außer als Köder.
> 
> Deshalb gilt: Brasse is the new carp!


ja das ist in der Tat so, die wirklich großen  in der Klasse ü60 bis 70cm sieht man nur noch selten. Klar die speciem hunter fangen sie wahrscheinlich noch regelmäßig Dace ? Aber so Ottonormal Friedos wie ich nur noch äußerst selten. eigentlich sehr schade...

#Wiegen
das Thema kam ja kürzlich mal auf und hat mich zugegebenermaßen ziemlich getriggert. Deswegen wollte ich dies jetzt auch mal etwas mehr dokumentieren an meinen alten/neuen Gewässern. Korum bietet hier wieder eine echt gute Lösung. Die kleine Compact Waage habe ich schon länger aber noch nie wirklich benutzt. Zusammen mit den in die Tasche umstülpbaren Wiegeschlingen wird direkt ein Schuh raus. Letztes Foto ist mit Waage und Schlinge in der Tasche. Also nix was wirklich viel Platz raubt. Kommt mit zu meinen Standardzeug bei .


----------



## kuttenkarl

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber auch, dass eure Teiche auch entsprechend besetzt werden,


Hallo,
die Karpfen sind nicht besetzt, sondern haben sich von selbst vermehrt. Ist zumindest in 2 von unseren Teichen so. In den Teichen ist dann aber bei einer Größe von 60-70cm Schluß. Bei 2 anderen Teichen geht es dann bis 30 Pfund.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Niklas32

Bei mir gab es leider nicht den kleinsten Zupfer. Nicht einmal eine einzige Made wurde angeknabbert. Sonst kann man sich da häufig vor Rotaugen und mittleren Brachsen kaum retten. 
Das Gewässer habe ich auf jeden Fall immer noch nicht verstanden. Hier werden mir immer wieder Rätsel aufgegeben. Dafür hält der doch sehr kleine See aber auch so einige Schätze und Überraschungen bereit. 

Immerhin musste ich mich heute auch nicht mit einer Reiherente streiten, die meinen Köder genommen hat.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> ja das ist in der Tat so, die wirklich großen in der Klasse ü60 bis 70cm sieht man nur noch selten. Klar die speciem hunter fangen sie wahrscheinlich noch regelmäßig @Dace ?



skyduck , ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau, auf welche Fischart sich jetzt die Ü60 - 70 cm beziehen. Wenn wir hier von Brassen sprechen, dann geht es bei > 60 cm in die Richtung 8 Pfd., bei Ende 60 und bis über 70 cm sind wir bei 12 bis an die 16, 17 Pfd. Damit kann ich dienen, solche Fische habe ich gefangen. Da gibt es Gewässer, die sich prächtig entwickelt haben, aber schwierig zu befischen sind. Die Brasse auf der Seite 3330 hier im Thread ist "high 16" und Mitte 70 cm. 



skyduck schrieb:


> Korum bietet hier wieder eine echt gute Lösung. Die kleine Compact Waage habe ich schon länger aber noch nie wirklich benutzt.



Die Waage habe ich auch. Bei meinem ersten Versuch damit zu wiegen, ging schief, der Einschalter hat sich verabschiedet.






Bin morgen im Baitstore und tausche sie um.


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> skyduck , ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau, auf welche Fischart sich jetzt die Ü60 - 70 cm beziehen. Wenn wir hier von Brassen sprechen, dann geht es bei > 60 cm in die Richtung 8 Pfd., bei Ende 60 und bis über 70 cm sind wir bei 12 bis an die 16, 17 Pfd. Damit kann ich dienen, solche Fische habe ich gefangen. Da gibt es Gewässer, die sich prächtig entwickelt haben, aber schwierig zu befischen sind. Die Brasse auf der Seite 3330 hier im Thread ist "high 16" und Mitte 70 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Waage habe ich auch. Bei meinem ersten Versuch damit zu wiegen, ging schief, der Einschalter hat sich verabschiedet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401999
> 
> 
> Bin morgen im Baitstore und tausche sie um.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Ja genau die Brassen waren gemeint. Ich fange zwar noch recht regelmäßig Exemplare um die 60 cm und um die 6-7 Pfund in meinen Gewässern aber die wirklich Großen gibt es im Gegensatz zu früher kaum noch. Ich beziehe mich dabei natürlich generell nur auf meine Gewässer. Ich bin da sehr standortbezogen und nicht so reisefreudig was das betrifft. Diese beiden sind vom letzten Jahr. Die lädierte hatte 6,5 Pfund und stammte aus der Ruhr. Die letzte noch größere  ist schon ewig her.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> regelmäßig Exemplare um die 60 cm und um die 6-7 Pfund in meinen Gewässern aber die wirklich Großen gibt es im Gegensatz zu früher kaum noch.



Ich finde, dass Brassen um die 60 cm gute Fische sind. Ganz große Brassen zu finden, ist harte Arbeit. Was waren die wirklichen Großen im Gegensatz zu früher? Bei mir war es umgekehrt, die wirklich Großen kamen erst viel später.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Also ich mag die Swingtips von Micky, schön, daß Deine jetzt eingetroffen sind, skyduck !
Und ne technische Frage: wie einfach ist die Korum Compact Waage zu „nullen”?

Schade, daß der Erstansitz am Teich nicht so erfolgreich war, Niklas32 ! 
Zum Thema große Aale: im UK wurde ein sehr bekannter Angel-Teich in einem Commercial-Komplex abgefischt und mehrere gewaltige Aale wurden dabei zu Tage befördert. Angler hatten sich immer wieder über „unhaltbare Fische” gewundert, jetzt ist klar, wer dafür verantwortlich war.
Vermutlich bergen etliche Stillgewässer, auch kleine, dicke Überraschungen.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute 2x am Wasser, vormittags gab es außer vorsichtigen Zupfern zum Ende der Session nichts.
Das war hier direkt in der Nachbarschaft. Immerhin konnte ich erste Erkenntnisse über eine Stelle sammeln, die ich mal gründlicher befischen möchte.





Am späten Nachmittag war ich dann am Stadtrand, hier hat der Fluß einen anderen Charakter (das Umfeld auch).
Es biß ganz gut, leider war die Größe der gefangenen Plötz ausbaufähig. Gefischt habe ich mit kleinen Futterkörbchen an der Feedergum-Montage.
Im Swimfeeder LiquidizedBread, am Haken Breadpunch und auch Mais. Beides ging.
Auf Mais gab es eine Überraschung - normaler Biß, kräftiger Widerstand - hmmm, zu schnell für einen Brassen oder Aland, was mag da am anderen Ende der Strippe sein? Nach etwas hin und her zappelte ein Hecht im Kescher. Der Strolch hatte den Haken im Maulwinkel.





Knapp über dem Maß war er und von der Färbung her grünlicher als das Foto es zeigt. Den Burschen merke ich mir.


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass Brassen um die 60 cm gute Fische sind. Ganz große Brassen zu finden, ist harte Arbeit. Was waren die wirklichen Großen im Gegensatz zu früher? Bei mir war es umgekehrt, die wirklich Großen kamen erst viel später.
> 
> Tight lines


Wir haben in den 80er Jahren regelmäßig Exemplare bis 70cm gefangen in der Werse. Gewicht kann ich leider gar nichts zu sagen, da wir damals nur gemessen haben. (Darum jetzt auch die Waage, wäre jetzt echt interessant gewesen)
Nun muss man der Fairness halber natürlich auch dazu sagen, das zu dieser Zeit mein Opa fast immer draußen am Bootshaus war und wie damals üblich sehr viel und fast täglich mit Brot gefüttert hat. Das mag sowohl die Fangquote nach oben geschoben  haben, wie auch vielleicht die Größe. Der Tagesablauf war immer recht gleich, erst kamen die Rotaugen, dann massive Brassenschwärme und gegen Mittag dann die großen Einzelgänger oder auch mal kleinere Karpfen. Gefangen wurde 2-4 m vor dem Ufer mit der Stachelschweinpose und Teig. In diesen ersten Abschnitt meiner Anglerlaufbahn kannte ich tatsächlich nur zwei Köder, Teig und Wurm, der Rest kam erst später…,


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas !
Das ist doch mal eine nette Abwechslung, wenn auch nicht der Zielfisch. Der hat aber auch schon einiges einstecken müssen, Reiher?


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri geomas !
> Das ist doch mal eine nette Abwechslung, wenn auch nicht der Zielfisch. Der hat aber auch schon einiges einstecken müssen, Reiher?


Danke!

Keine Ahnung, wer den in der Mangel hatte. Ich dachte an einen größeren Esox oder einen Außenborder. 
Motorboote sind dort selten (offiziell verboten). Reiher gibts da natürlich etliche.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Also ich mag die Swingtips von Micky, schön, daß Deine jetzt eingetroffen sind, skyduck !
> Und ne technische Frage: wie einfach ist die Korum Compact Waage zu „nullen”?
> 
> Schade, daß der Erstansitz am Teich nicht so erfolgreich war, Niklas32 !
> Zum Thema große Aale: im UK wurde ein sehr bekannter Angel-Teich in einem Commercial-Komplex abgefischt und mehrere gewaltige Aale wurden dabei zu Tage befördert. Angler hatten sich immer wieder über „unhaltbare Fische” gewundert, jetzt ist klar, wer dafür verantwortlich war.
> Vermutlich bergen etliche Stillgewässer, auch kleine, dicke Überraschungen.


Das Ding hat nur einen Knopp, insofern einfach nochmal drauf drücken . Also genau das richtige für mich …


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> In diesen ersten Abschnitt meiner Anglerlaufbahn kannte ich tatsächlich nur zwei Köder, Teig und Wurm, der Rest kam erst später…,



Klassische Anglerlaufbahn, ganz normal ...

Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Das Ding hat nur einen Knopp, insofern einfach nochmal drauf drücken . Also genau das richtige für mich …


Ookay, lässt vielleicht blicken, dass ich zuviel TV schaue, aber:

„Und was ist das für ein Knopf?“
„Ach dieser Knopf macht nix“
„Ohh, cooool !“


----------



## Tricast

Um 11 war Schicht im Schacht, jedenfalls bei Frau Hübner. Schönstes Angelwetter, 100 Überstunden und eine unbändige Lust auf Maden und Co.
Ich sage nur soviel: Karpfen sind Beifang! Ein ausführlicher Bericht mit Foto folgt morgen.


Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo, ein dickes Petri an alle.
> Heute war mein erster Angeltag dieses Jahr. Es ging an einen unserer Teiche.
> 
> Am Start hatte ich eine Kunan Matchrute in 3,60m, Rolle eine Shakespeare Sigma 40 mit 0,18mm Stroft GTM. Die 2Rute war eine Sportex Feederrute, Rolle eine Fox Eos 4000 mit o,22mm Stroft GTM.
> 
> Zwischen 15Uhr15 und 17Uhr tat sich gar nichts. Dann habe ich 2Bisse versemmelt, der 3 hing dann.
> Insgesamt konnte 5 Karpfen verhaften.
> 3-4 Bisse gingen noch ins leere (14er Haken an 0,16 Schnur von JVS aufgebogen). Um 19Uhr habe ich dann Schluß gemacht.
> War ein schöner Anfang und läßt auf mehr hoffen.


Aha, bei dir um die Ecke nach Süden
darf man also schon Friedfischern ...
und sogar wärmeliebende Karpfen haben mitgespielt. 

Das sieht im Harz oben leider ganz anders aus.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in die Runde!
Habe heute auch nochmal ein Zeitfenster gefunden. Und zwar war ich von ca. 18:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr am Wasser. Zuerst fischte ich mit der Tricast Arrowlight Leger in Kombination mit einer Isuzu Charger X-2. Hier verabschiedete sich dann die Mutter am Schnurlaufröllchen. Glücklicherweise habe ich noch einen Teileträger. Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit der Tricast weiterfischen, allerdings war es schon ziemlich duster und daher neu montieren nicht gerade empfehlenswert. Habe in Omas Garten gefischt, wo ich im Schuppen noch eine montierte Combo in Reserve hatte. Eine Prologic Specialista TwinTip mit einer Quantum Mach 5 und gelber Stren. Stärke wohl um 25mm.
2 Barben konnte ich noch überlisten.
Köder wieder mal Tulip.
Echt erstaunlich, dass die aktuell fast nur bei Nacht beißen. Dafür aber extrem gut.
Es gab in irgendeinem Buch mal einen Vergleich zum Feldhasen. Dass dieser sich auch nur bei Dunkelheit sicher fühlt und unbekümmert frisst. Trifft hier bei den Barben aktuell vllt auch zu.













Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Petri allen die es die letzten Tage ans Wasser geschafft haben. Traumhafte Bilder und Berichte waren das. Besonders die Barben haben mich schwer beeindruckt.
> 
> Ich bin das erste mal in diesem Frühjahr an meinem Lieblingssee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An dieser Stelle sitze ich nur im Frühjahr, da es hier sehr flach ist und immer sommer alles zugekrautet ist. Bereits jetzt war es schwer einen krautfreien Platz zu finden.
> Bisher gab es keine Aktionen, lediglich zwei Reiherenten beackern meinen Futterplatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traurigerweise habe ich an einer Angelstelle neben mir einen halb verwesten Aal im Bierflaschenformat treiben sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein solches Kaliber habe ich hier nicht erwartet. In unzähligen Ansitzen habe ich in den letzten Jahren nur zwei untermaßige Aale fangen können. Irgendwas mache ich scheinbar falsch



Kleiner Tip für die Schlängler, zumindest funktioniert das bei mir ein toter Fingerlanger Köderfisch am Einzelhaken an freier Leine
direkt unter der Rutenspitze max.20cm vor der Kraut/Schilfkante und dann nur 10cm Tief, es gibt fast kein spannenderes Angeln.
Das ganze mit Freilaufrolle, offenen Bügel oder offener Bremse die Rute auf zwei Rutenhaltern abgelegt Bissanzeiger kann muß
aber nicht, es geht auch die gute alte Glocke oder Silberpapier in der Schnur.
Nur keine Angst wegen der Entfernung zum Ufer, das klappt schon wenn die Brut bzw. Kleinfische am Ufer schwimmen sind die Räuber nicht weit.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es leider nicht den kleinsten Zupfer. Nicht einmal eine einzige Made wurde angeknabbert. Sonst kann man sich da häufig vor Rotaugen und mittleren Brachsen kaum retten.
> Das Gewässer habe ich auf jeden Fall immer noch nicht verstanden. Hier werden mir immer wieder Rätsel aufgegeben. Dafür hält der doch sehr kleine See aber auch so einige Schätze und Überraschungen bereit.
> 
> Immerhin musste ich mich heute auch nicht mit einer Reiherente streiten, die meinen Köder genommen hat.



Das schreit ja nach weiterangeln damit der Knoten platzt, trotzdem schade das nichts ging.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute 2x am Wasser, vormittags gab es außer vorsichtigen Zupfern zum Ende der Session nichts.
> Das war hier direkt in der Nachbarschaft. Immerhin konnte ich erste Erkenntnisse über eine Stelle sammeln, die ich mal gründlicher befischen möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am späten Nachmittag war ich dann am Stadtrand, hier hat der Fluß einen anderen Charakter (das Umfeld auch).
> Es biß ganz gut, leider war die Größe der gefangenen Plötz ausbaufähig. Gefischt habe ich mit kleinen Futterkörbchen an der Feedergum-Montage.
> Im Swimfeeder LiquidizedBread, am Haken Breadpunch und auch Mais. Beides ging.
> Auf Mais gab es eine Überraschung - normaler Biß, kräftiger Widerstand - hmmm, zu schnell für einen Brassen oder Aland, was mag da am anderen Ende der Strippe sein? Nach etwas hin und her zappelte ein Hecht im Kescher. Der Strolch hatte den Haken im Maulwinkel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knapp über dem Maß war er und von der Färbung her grünlicher als das Foto es zeigt. Den Burschen merke ich mir.



Petri Heli zu Schnabeldöbel, dann haben die Kleinfische wohl schön mit dem Mais gespielt so das der Schnabeldöbel sich einen 
schnappen wollte und dann doch den Haken erwischt hat...



Tricast schrieb:


> Um 11 war Schicht im Schacht, jedenfalls bei Frau Hübner. Schönstes Angelwetter, 100 Überstunden und eine unbändige Lust auf Maden und Co.
> Ich sage nur soviel: Karpfen sind Beifang! Ein ausführlicher Bericht mit Foto folgt morgen.



Na jetzt bin ich aber neugierig erst anfüttern und dann nichts nachlegen geht ja garnicht 



Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil in die Runde!
> Habe heute auch nochmal ein Zeitfenster gefunden. Und zwar war ich von ca. 18:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr am Wasser. Zuerst fischte ich mit der Tricast Arrowlight Leger in Kombination mit einer Isuzu Charger X-2. Hier verabschiedete sich dann die Mutter am Schnurlaufröllchen. Glücklicherweise habe ich noch einen Teileträger. Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit der Tricast weiterfischen, allerdings war es schon ziemlich duster und daher neu montieren nicht gerade empfehlenswert. Habe in Omas Garten gefischt, wo ich im Schuppen noch eine montierte Combo in Reserve hatte. Eine Prologic Specialista TwinTip mit einer Quantum Mach 5 und gelber Stren. Stärke wohl um 25mm.
> 2 Barben konnte ich noch überlisten.
> Köder wieder mal Tulip.
> Echt erstaunlich, dass die aktuell fast nur bei Nacht beißen. Dafür aber extrem gut.
> Es gab in irgendeinem Buch mal einen Vergleich zum Feldhasen. Dass dieser sich auch nur bei Dunkelheit sicher fühlt und unbekümmert frisst. Trifft hier bei den Barben aktuell vllt auch zu.



"Habe in Omas Garten gefischt, wo ich im Schuppen noch eine montierte Combo in Reserve hatte."

Da ist ja schon ein richtiger Luxsus, sei dir gegönnt Petri Heil zu deinen Barben.
Da hast du wirklich ein schönes Plätzchen da kann man neidisch werden mal schauen was da noch so geht



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ti-it - ein herzliches Petri zu den Abend-Barben, ich kann gut nachvollziehen, so einen Lauf auszukosten.

Tricast und Stippi68 - ohhh, was bin ich gespannt auf Euren Bericht...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha, bei dir um die Ecke nach Süden
> darf man also schon Friedfischern


Friedfischangeln geht bei uns das ganze Jahr.


----------



## geomas

Schönes Friedfischvideo aus dem Norden:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Morgen zusammen, ein herzliches Petri an alle, die gestern und vorgestern wieder am Wasser waren und wie ich finde, sensationell gefangen haben. Vor allem die Barben (ach wenn wir sie doch nur auch im Norden mehr von ihnen hätten) von Ti-it haben mich einmal mehr schwer beeindruckt. Auf den Bericht von Stippi68 und Tricast bin ich natürlich auch sehr gespannt.
Dann ploppte ja kurz das Thema „Dicke Aale in stehenden Gewässern" auf. Da kann ich auch noch eine nette Annektote beitragen. In meiner alten Heimat gab es einen See in Privatbesitz. Die Besitzerin wollte den See aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht verpachten, duldete aber die wenigen Schwarzangler, die sich von Zeit zu Zeit an den versteckter liegenden Stellen niederließen (meine Wenigkeit inbegriffen). Was den See so attraktiv machte, waren die vielen richtig dicken Aale. Doch wie kamen die in den See. Die Antwort bekam ich, als ich mal beruflich mit einem Kranunternehmer aus dem Nachbardorf zu tun hatte. Der war auch für die Bergung verunglückter Lkw auf der nahegelegenen A1 zuständig und wurde eines Nachts vor etwa 20 Jahren zu einem umgekippten Lebendfisch-Transporter gerufen. An der Unfallstelle sammelten er und seine Mitarbeiter auch mehrere Eimer voll junger Aale ein, die bei dem Unfall aus den Tanks entkommen waren. Und weil er nicht wusste wohin mit den Aalen, hat er siew kurzerhand in dem See wieder ausgesetzt. Tja, so kann ein See zu einem Traum-Aalgewässer werden.


----------



## geomas

Erster Brassen-Drill im T-Shirt. Daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen. Der Fisch eher lütt, mal sehen, was noch kommt.
An der Bombrute auf Mais.


----------



## geomas

Gab noch drei weitere Brassen oder Skimmer. Länge 30+ bis Mitte 40cm, also keine dicken Brummer. 
Aber alle ließen sich nicht einfach reinleiern, sondern zogen kräftig. 2 mit relativ starkem Metazerkarienbefall, 2 mit nur wenigen schwarzen Punkten.
Jeweils 2 an der Feederrute mit Breadpunch als Köder und zwei an der Bombrute mit (altem, klebrigen) Mais am Haken.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich sitze heute wieder an einem Altarm. Bis vor ein zwei Wochen war hier noch alles überflutet. 
Das Wetter ist auf jeden Fall geil. Das Erste mal oberkörperfrei angeln dieses Jahr.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein dickes Petri an Georg, unseren momentanen Abräumer. Viel Glück an Niklas32. 
Ich sitze gerade auch an einem Altarm und könnte angesichts des Wetters auch den Oberkörper frei machen. Aber glaubt mir Jungs, das will keiner sehen.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas!
Wer hat der kann. Oben ohne ist bestimmt nichts für mich, am Ende kommt noch ein unverhoffter SpaziergängerIn....lieber nichts riskieren. 

Es war aber auch gar nicht so warm hier, mit Shirt und dünner Jacke habe ich durchaus nicht geschwitzt.
Es gab einige mittelkleine Plötzen und auch sonst wenig Spektakuläres. Insgeheim hatte ich ein bisschen auf Moosdöbel gehofft und wusste, dass noch ein Döschen Mais im Regal steht. War aber gar keiner sondern Kichererbsen. Für die gab es keine Interessenten, ich musste die Kullern alleine essen. Die Rotaugen haben auf 10mm Brot gebissen.


----------



## Niklas32

Mein freier Oberkörper hält die neugierigen Spaziergänger fern 

Nachdem ich mehrfach sinnlos anschlug, weil das Körbchen spontan losrollte, Hatte ich die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben. Als ein neuerliches Körbchenrollen aber nicht Aufhören wollte, griff ich doch mal zur Rute. Dieser schöne Fisch hat ordentlich Widerstand in der Strömung geleistet.  






Im Anschluss konnte ich mich vor Bissen kaum retten. Es waren aber immer nur kleine Plötzen. 






Seit 10 min tut sich plötzlich wieder nichts mehr.


----------



## Dace

Petri geomas und vielleicht beißen bei Niklas32 ja noch ein paar schöne Fische (Ich hatte die Zeile gerade zu Ende, da kamen die Bilder ...).

Das mit den "weißen Oberkörpern" würde ich lassen, das verschreckt nur die Fische ... 

So, meine Barbenrute ist fertig und wartet auf ihren ersten Einsatz.

Das Unterteil und das Oberteil sind der Fibatube - Blank SwingTip 275, der Kork für das Handteil ist aufgesetzt auf ein dünnes Alurohr, oben passend ein als Adapter ein Stück einer Glasrute verklebt. Testkurve liegt bei 1 1/4 lb.






Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr schön und etwas besonderes! 
Mit den 2 verschiedenen Steckungen ist das gut gelungen, unten eine möglichst massive dicke Verbindung ergibt eine präzisere Rute.
Ich hoffe, es ist dir gelungen die Optik zu optimieren, und das Mittelteil geht fast nahtlos an den Kork heran, so dass der Betrachter im aufgebauten Zustand diese Trennung gar nicht mehr sieht. 
Zusammen mit der Zapfenverbindung kann man nahe an eine einteilige Erscheinung der Rute kommen 
Wie lang bei welcher TL ist diese nun 2 1/2 teilige jetzt geworden?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.  

Ich war heute auch am Flüsschen und habe die Bolo geschwungen.
Es gab einige Plötzen und eine Rotfeder.
Setzkescherbild.


----------



## Dace

Danke Nordlichtangler. Die Teillängen habe ich nicht gemessen, die Rute hat gesteckt eine Gesamtlänge von 343 cm, Ober- und Unterteil gesteckt 275 cm. 

Zwischen den Verbindungen lasse ich immer 6-8 mm Spiel, da sich bei intensiver Nutzung durch das Zusammenstecken und je nach Temperatur die Rute sich weiter zusammenstecken lässt. Selbst bei Ruten wie Bruce & Walker habe ich es erlebt, dass die Steckverbindungen dann bis auf 1 mm zusammensteckt und schon mal leicht schlackert - das kann ich gar nicht ab. 
Aber du hast recht, trotz des Abstandes von 6-8 mm sieht die Rute etwas weiter entfernt wie aus einem Guss aus.


Professor Tinca - das hast du aber schön geschwungen, klasse Kescherfüllung!

Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Abenteuer Griff abbauen oder aufbauen/verlängern, und was man da so finden kann.






DAM Match 14ft 2mal, parallele 20mm Carbonrohre unter dem Handteil bzw. unter dem langem Korkgriff (minderer Qualität) versteckt. Der direkt aufsitzende DNPS-Style Kunststoffhalter konnte aufgeschnitten werden.
Der große Koreaner hat so gerne gebaut, eben auch für viele Importer.





Byron Match 14ft, so funktionierte das schlecht, den direkt aufsitzenden Aluhalter herunter zu bekommen war nicht schadfrei möglich,
das parallele 20mm Carbonrohr wurde darunter mit Heißluft zerbacken.

Zuerst weit im letzten Jahrtausend habe ich das für eine Sparmaßnahme bzw. Weiterverwendung mißlungener Blanks (Handteile) gehalten.
(ich habe noch einige mehr, auch bei sehr guten Spins)
Im Laufe der Zeit war aber die vergleichende Erfahrung, dass diese Rutenbauten mit dem hohen Carbonrohrdurchmesser  besonders gut stehen, die schlanken Matches ohne annähernd solche Aufweitung viel zu sehr schwabbeln, um auch nur annähernd gleichwertig in der Exaktheit und Kontrollierbarkeit gut zu sein.

Ob das mit Alu auch so gut geht?


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> und zum allem Unglück habe ich die Pose DIE POSE von B.rudi verloren , der totale Reinfall heute, jede menge abrisse,


 ich sach dann Bimmelrudi hier auch noch mal vielen Herzlichen dank.
und Freitag werde ich meine negativ Serie mit einer davon beenden   versprochen.


----------



## Niklas32

So ganz rund lief es heute nicht. Erst habe ich angekommen am Angelplatz festgestellt, dass sich eine Schraube am Stuhl verabschiedet hat. 
Nachdem ich die Fangbilder gepostet habe, klatschte es plötzlich und ich hatte einen schönen Vogelschiss auf dem Bein. 
Zum krönenden Abschluss bin ich beim Einpacken der Rutenauflagen mit diesen abgeschmiert. Das scheinbar unterspülte Uferstück war abgebrochen. 





Immerhin wurde ich auf dem Heimweg von zwei Rehen überrascht.


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> ich hatte einen schönen Vogelschiss auf dem Bein.



Man Niklas32, da hast du wirklich Sch... am ... - aber auch Glück gehabt, dass du nicht mit abgeschmiert bist, das hätte ganz anders ausgehen können.

Hochwasser hinterlässt immer seine Spuren, da sind mir schon ganze Angelplätze im und am am Fluss abhanden gekommen oder herrliche Hängerstellen entstanden 

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob das mit Alu auch so gut geht?



Verstehe ich das richtig, du willst jetzt ein neues Handteil aufbauen?

Das Ganze sieht ziemlich abenteuerlich aus, habe ich so auch nicht gesehen. Aber ich möchte nicht wissen, was sich unter so manchen Handteil für Konstruktionen befinden.

Warum hat man da den Blank nicht einfach durchgehen lassen und fummelt da so ein Handteil dran 

Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Warum nicht durchgehend wie sonst üblich und einfach gleich mit machbar, das hatte mich ja auch schon recht lange beschäftigt ...

In der Tat ist durch dieses recht schwere und massive Teil das Rutenverhalten erheblich anders, und erst recht die Balance.
Das ist wie eine komplett andere Rutenklasse.
Bei den grünen bunt gewickelten Ultra-Spin 9ft 10ft mit vergoldeten Ringrahmen ist das auch, meine sind zwar von Moritz und nicht von Berkley, die gleichen Ruten von Berkley habe ich beim Askari damals für ursprünglich fast 1000DM stehen gesehen, dann nochmal herunter gesetzt. Sowas kann nicht Billigbau gewesen sein, wobei die von Moritz schon die krummeren Stücke und damit 2. oder 3. Wahl waren, was den deutlich niedrigeren Preis erklärte.



Dace schrieb:


> der Kork für das Handteil ist aufgesetzt auf *ein dünnes Alurohr*, oben passend ein als Adapter ein Stück einer Glasrute verklebt.


Ich las da heraus, dass du unter dem Korkgriff - also unten im Handteil - mit Alurohr gearbeitet hast !?!?

Ja, ich werde das zerstörte neu machen und dann noch mehr über die Verbindungart lernen, parallele Carbonrohre mit 20mm Durchmesser sind standardmäßig kaufbar.
Wenn das gut machbar sein sollte, hätte man eine profunde Bauart, um praktisch jede Rute unten herum kräftig zu verlängern und gleichzeitig auch noch über die ganze Längenbiegung zu verbessern, also anteilmäßig mehr Spitzenaktion zu erreichen.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich sach dann Bimmelrudi hier auch noch mal vielen Herzlichen dank.
> und Freitag werde ich meine negativ Serie mit einer davon beenden   versprochen.
> Anhang anzeigen 402082
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402081


Das ist einfach ein ganz, ganz tolles Muster was Meister Bimmelrudi da entworfen hat. Schön das Du nun reichhaltigen Ersatz für die Verlustpose hast.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich las da heraus, dass du unter dem Korkgriff - also unten im Handteil - mit Alurohr gearbeitet hast !?!?



Ja, das geht ganz gut. Alurohre gibt es ja in unterschiedlichsten Ausführungen, so das man sich was passendes aussuchen kann. Wenn du Gewicht zum Ausbalancieren brauchst, kannst du das schon gut nutzen. Wenn du natürlich Aktion bis in das Handteil haben willst, ist Glas oder Carbon besser. Hier ein paar Detailbilder des Griffs:
















Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Gestern waren wir das zweite mal dieses Jahr angeln. Susanne zog es an den Tietjenteich schon alleine wegen Abbot, der fühlt sich dort wie zu Hause. Und wie Ihr sehen könnt ging es auch gleich schön los bei Susanne. Ein Plötz in der typischen Tietjenteich-Größe. Ach so, wir waren Feedern, Susanne mit ihrer light HARDCORE FISHING Feederrute und ich mit einem alten Winklepicker in 3m und einer 3000 Shimanski-Rolle. Frau Hübner hatte den kleinsten Window-Feeder von Preston eingehängt und ich hatte einen 10gr. Open End Feeder der Firma die glücklich machen soll. Köder waren Maden und nur Maden.






Mein erster Fisch war eine richtige Herausforderung und als ich ihn in Kescher Reichweite hatte gab er plötzlich Gas und verschwand in den Wurzeln am Ufer. Nur ein aufgebogener Gamakatsu 1810B in der Größe 16, 0,12 blieb mir von dem Drill. Ich habe dann den Haken gewechselt und bin auf einen Sensas Feeder Etang der Größe 14 an 12er Schnur gewechselt. Das Vorfach habe ich von 100 cm auf 75 cm eingekürzt und die Made wurde komplett aufgezogen. Entschädigt wurde ich durch zwei kleinere Rotaugen die es wohl gut mit mir meinten und meine Sangeskünste nicht mit anhören wollten. Die Taktik mit den kleinen Körben, wenig Maden im Futter, 2-3 pro Korb, zahlte sich aus, jedenfalls bei Frau Hübner, die es natürlich auch nicht lassen konnte ihren Hakenköder mit Skopex zu besprühen.
Dann bewegte sich bei mir die Spitze, kaum wahrnehmbar und als ich die Rute aufnahm kam Leben in die Sache. Diesmal konnte ich den Fisch gefahrlos ausdrillen und keschern.













Dann fing der Hund an zu quengeln und ich musste mit ihm eine Gassirunde laufen. In der Zwischenzeit wurden 7 weitere Plötzen gefangen und als ob das noch nicht genug wär dann auch noch dieser Brassen. Ich bekam noch ein winziges Rotauge ab und dann war es auch nach 3 Stunden an der Zeit Schluss zu machen.







Mein Rat: Geht nie mit einer Frau mit Rollator angeln. Mich hat die Dame wieder einmal abgelascht. Sitzt im Rollator und fängt vergnügt ihre Plötzen. Langsam wird das aber wieder mit ihrem Rücken und dann nehme ich keine Rücksicht mehr auf Kranke.

Das Wetter war Toll, Angeln hat Spaß gemacht, gefangen haben wir auch etwas was will der Mensch noch mehr.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, bin auch wieder zurück. Es lief nicht schlecht aber die Angelei blieb einmal mehr hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück. Es waren letztlich sechs lütte Plötzen, aber der Gewässerabschntt, in dem ich im Letzten Sommer mal die Kamera stehen hatte, sollte mehr als nur Küttfisch liefern. Aber ich glaube die Ursache für das eher schlechte Beißen in diesem Abschnitt gefunden zu haben. Irgendwann schwamm irgendetwas übers Gewässer. Für einen Biber viel zu schlank und ein Nutria war es auch nicht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein Otter war, der zweite, den ich in meinem Leben zu Gesicht bekomme.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder zurück. Es lief nicht schlecht aber die Angelei blieb einmal mehr hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück. Es waren letztlich sechs lütte Plötzen, aber der Gewässerabschntt, in dem ich im Letzten Sommer mal die Kamera stehen hatte, sollte mehr als nur Küttfisch liefern. Aber ich glaube die Ursache für das eher schlechte Beißen in diesem Abschnitt gefunden zu haben. Irgendwann schwamm irgendetwas übers Gewässer. Für einen Biber viel zu schlank und ein Nutria war es auch nicht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein Otter war, der zweite, den ich in meinem Leben zu Gesicht bekomme.


Mir hat ein Otter (irgendwann abends habe ich ihn dann tatsächlich mal gesehen, tolles Erlebnis) tatsächlich mal nachhaltig eine gute Stelle, mit Brücke, Gumpen, überhängenden Bäumen und allem Pipapo verbrannt. 
Die Stelle war ein Knaller mit Fanggarantie. Von einem Tag auf den anderen war sie tot. Mal sehen, das ist jetzt 2 Jahre her, vielleicht geht da wieder was. Die Otter-Burschis ziehen ja auch irgendwann weiter.


----------



## Dace

Tricast, danke für deinen tollen Bericht und die Bilder.

Der Karpfen ist ja ein strammer Bursche, an feinem Gerät ein lebendiger Drill ...


Tight lines


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Nabend, habe mal wieder etwas bei Youtube entdeckt:


----------



## kuttenkarl

War heute auch für 3 1/2 Std. an einen unserer Teiche. Nada nichts, nicht einen Zupfer. Kollege 40m weiter ging es genauso. Bilderb gibt es keine Handy vergessen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Also erstmal ein herzliches Petri heil an Tricast und Stippi68  - und danke für den wunderbaren Bericht incl. schöner Fotos.
Jetzt sehe ich endlich auch mal die Rute, welche die nun meine Lieblingspicker (Balzer Edition) ersetzt hat ;-) Welche Shimano Picker ist das?
Schöner Karpfen, kann mir gut vorstellen, wie der die Rute gekrümmt hat.

Danke für den Fortsetzung-Bericht, Niklas32 - ein Glück, daß es zum Schluß keine Drama gab.

Petri heil zum beeindruckenden Rotaugen/Rotfeder-Mix, lieber Professore!

Petri heil auch Dir, Mescalero ! An die Moosdöbel habe ich auch schon gedacht. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht versuche ich es demnächst erstmals 2022 an einem der Teiche hier im Umland.

Die Barbenrute sieht angenehm zweckmäßig aus auf dem Bild, ohne „Firlefanz”. Gefällt mir, na dann viel Erfolg damit, Dace !

Petri, lieber Wuemmehunter - ja, berechenbar wird die Angelei wohl nie sein. So ein Otter-Erlebnis hatte ich ja auch an meinem Döbel-Flüßchen.
Und auch ohne raffiniertere Jäger als den Menschen können „gute Stellen” innerhalb kurzer Zeit uninteressant werden.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag nochmal los, wieder zur gleichen Stelle. Und habe doch etwas gefroren. Zu dünn gekleidet, mein Fehler, ist eben immer noch März.
Es gab 2 mittelgroße Brassen oder Skimmer und einen farbenfrohen Plötz von knapp Ü20. Immerhin. Mais wird jetzt als Köder interessanter - die Kleinis werden aktiv und Breadpunch auf Entfernung zu schnell zerpflückt, so mein Eindruck. Im Nahbereich kein Problem, beim Angeln in 30 oder 40m Entfernung doch etwas nervig.
Ich war wieder mal absolut beeindruckt von der alten Drennan Bomb Rute. Die möchte ich nicht missen. Bei Gelegenheit muß ich mal überlegen, wie ich mit dem stärkeren und leider beschädigten Spitzenteil verfahren soll. Aktuell fische ich sie mit dem 1/2oz-Oberteil.


----------



## geomas

Thomas. - wow, Glückwunsch zu den wunderschönen Rudi-Posen! Viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil auch von mir in die Runde! 
Danke für die Fotos und tollen Berichte. 
Dace Starke Rute! Viel Erfolg damit. 
Bei mir war heute Pause. Jetzt tauche ich noch ein bisschen in die 90er Jahre ab. Die kompletten Fisch&Fang Bände von 90 bis 92 liegen neben mir. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Die Shimanski hat nicht den Balzer Picker ersetzt, die hatte ich schon vorher; und zwar 2 Stück, eine davon habe ich aber Susanne abgetreten. 
Selbstverständlich ist das die legendäre Diaflash Serie. Habe ich bestimmt schon über 30 Jahre und bin immer noch begeistert von der Rute. Allerdings habe ich in weiser Voraussicht (Ersatzteile bei Shimanski sind immer ein Problem) damals jede Menge Ersatzspitzen gekauft. Da gab es noch den Laden in Hamburg, der hatte glaube ich nur Shimanski.
Die Balzer habe ich erst viel später auf einer Messe im Süden Deutschlands erworben. Willi Frosch (R.I.P.) hat mir einen sehr guten Preis besorgt.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock aus Hoope

Heinz

PS.: Frau Hübner will Freitag schon wieder Angeln. Ich denke das ist die beste Medizin für Susanne.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> geomas : Die Shimanski hat nicht den Balzer Picker ersetzt, die hatte ich schon vorher; und zwar 2 Stück, eine davon habe ich aber Susanne abgetreten.
> Selbstverständlich ist das die legendäre Diaflash Serie. Habe ich bestimmt schon über 30 Jahre und bin immer noch begeistert von der Rute. Allerdings habe ich in weiser Voraussicht (Ersatzteile bei Shimanski sind immer ein Problem) damals jede Menge Ersatzspitzen gekauft. Da gab es noch den Laden in Hamburg, der hatte glaube ich nur Shimanski.
> Die Balzer habe ich erst viel später auf einer Messe im Süden Deutschlands erworben. Willi Frosch (R.I.P.) hat mir einen sehr guten Preis besorgt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Rostock aus Hoope
> 
> Heinz
> 
> PS.: Frau Hübner will Freitag schon wieder Angeln. Ich denke das ist die beste Medizin für Susanne.



Dann viel Erfolg Euch beiden am Freitag!
Die Angelei kann tatsächlich eine gute Medizin sein, und zwar nicht nur gegen körperliche Beschwerden.

Danke für die Geschichte zur Balzer, Heinz. Diese Rute ist tatsächlich meine Lieblingspicker. Also für die „schnelle + leichte Angelei auf Plötz” habe ich keine bessere Rute, und ich habe ja ein paar feine Stöcker. Die Drennan Bomb 10ft 6" ist einen Tacken unhandlicher, die sonst wunderbare Traverse-X 260 scheinbar etwas „langsamer” als die Balzer.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Gab noch drei weitere Brassen oder Skimmer. Länge 30+ bis Mitte 40cm, also keine dicken Brummer.
> Aber alle ließen sich nicht einfach reinleiern, sondern zogen kräftig. 2 mit relativ starkem Metazerkarienbefall, 2 mit nur wenigen schwarzen Punkten.
> Jeweils 2 an der Feederrute mit Breadpunch als Köder und zwei an der Bombrute mit (altem, klebrigen) Mais am Haken.



Petri Heil zu deinen Brassen, so langsam muß ich auch mal wieder los weiß nur noch nicht wann...



Dace schrieb:


> So, meine Barbenrute ist fertig und wartet auf ihren ersten Einsatz.
> 
> Das Unterteil und das Oberteil sind der Fibatube - Blank SwingTip 275, der Kork für das Handteil ist aufgesetzt auf ein dünnes Alurohr, oben passend ein als Adapter ein Stück einer Glasrute verklebt. Testkurve liegt bei 1 1/4 lb.



Da hast du ja ein schönes Stöckechen aufgebaut, schöne Farben  Kork, Schwarz und dann die roten Wicklungen sehr schön



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch am Flüsschen und habe die Bolo geschwungen.
> Es gab einige Plötzen und eine Rotfeder.
> Setzkescherbild.



Petri Heil, zu deinem Fang da hast du ja gut gefangen die Silberlinge wi immer Top aber dann noch so eine schöne Rotfeder
da soll noch einer behaupten Weißfische sind häßlich oder Beifang



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich sach dann @Bimmelrudi hier auch noch mal vielen Herzlichen dank.
> und Freitag werde ich meine negativ Serie mit einer davon beenden  versprochen.



Na mit disen Meisterwerken muß es ja klappen, ich wünsch dir Perti Heil



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mehrfach sinnlos anschlug, weil das Körbchen spontan losrollte, Hatte ich die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben. Als ein neuerliches Körbchenrollen aber nicht Aufhören wollte, griff ich doch mal zur Rute. Dieser schöne Fisch hat ordentlich Widerstand in der Strömung geleistet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Anschluss konnte ich mich vor Bissen kaum retten. Es waren aber immer nur kleine Plötzen.



Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke  



Niklas32 schrieb:


> So ganz rund lief es heute nicht. Erst habe ich angekommen am Angelplatz festgestellt, dass sich eine Schraube am Stuhl verabschiedet hat.
> Nachdem ich die Fangbilder gepostet habe, klatschte es plötzlich und ich hatte einen schönen Vogelschiss auf dem Bein.
> Zum krönenden Abschluss bin ich beim Einpacken der Rutenauflagen mit diesen abgeschmiert. Das scheinbar unterspülte Uferstück war abgebrochen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immerhin wurde ich auf dem Heimweg von zwei Rehen überrascht.



Naja angeln mit Pleiten, Pech und Pannen nur gut das du nicht ins auch noch ins Wasser gefallen bist ist zwar schon etwas 
wärmer aber das Wasser noch kalt, ich hoffe du konntest den Rutenhalter noch retten




Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wer hat der kann. Oben ohne ist bestimmt nichts für mich, am Ende kommt noch ein unverhoffter SpaziergängerIn....lieber nichts riskieren.
> 
> Es war aber auch gar nicht so warm hier, mit Shirt und dünner Jacke habe ich durchaus nicht geschwitzt.
> Es gab einige mittelkleine Plötzen und auch sonst wenig Spektakuläres. Insgeheim hatte ich ein bisschen auf Moosdöbel gehofft und wusste, dass noch ein Döschen Mais im Regal steht. War aber gar keiner sondern Kichererbsen. Für die gab es keine Interessenten, ich musste die Kullern alleine essen. Die Rotaugen haben auf 10mm Brot gebissen.



Petri Heil auch mittelkleine Plötzen wollen gefangen werden



Tricast schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir das zweite mal dieses Jahr angeln. Susanne zog es an den Tietjenteich schon alleine wegen Abbot, der fühlt sich dort wie zu Hause. Und wie Ihr sehen könnt ging es auch gleich schön los bei Susanne. Ein Plötz in der typischen Tietjenteich-Größe. Ach so, wir waren Feedern, Susanne mit ihrer light HARDCORE FISHING Feederrute und ich mit einem alten Winklepicker in 3m und einer 3000 Shimanski-Rolle. Frau Hübner hatte den kleinsten Window-Feeder von Preston eingehängt und ich hatte einen 10gr. Open End Feeder der Firma die glücklich machen soll. Köder waren Maden und nur Maden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mein erster Fisch war eine richtige Herausforderung und als ich ihn in Kescher Reichweite hatte gab er plötzlich Gas und verschwand in den Wurzeln am Ufer. Nur ein aufgebogener Gamakatsu 1810B in der Größe 16, 0,12 blieb mir von dem Drill. Ich habe dann den Haken gewechselt und bin auf einen Sensas Feeder Etang der Größe 14 an 12er Schnur gewechselt. Das Vorfach habe ich von 100 cm auf 75 cm eingekürzt und die Made wurde komplett aufgezogen. Entschädigt wurde ich durch zwei kleinere Rotaugen die es wohl gut mit mir meinten und meine Sangeskünste nicht mit anhören wollten. Die Taktik mit den kleinen Körben, wenig Maden im Futter, 2-3 pro Korb, zahlte sich aus, jedenfalls bei Frau Hübner, die es natürlich auch nicht lassen konnte ihren Hakenköder mit Skopex zu besprühen.
> Dann bewegte sich bei mir die Spitze, kaum wahrnehmbar und als ich die Rute aufnahm kam Leben in die Sache. Diesmal konnte ich den Fisch gefahrlos ausdrillen und keschern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann fing der Hund an zu quengeln und ich musste mit ihm eine Gassirunde laufen. In der Zwischenzeit wurden 7 weitere Plötzen gefangen und als ob das noch nicht genug wär dann auch noch dieser Brassen. Ich bekam noch ein winziges Rotauge ab und dann war es auch nach 3 Stunden an der Zeit Schluss zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Rat: Geht nie mit einer Frau mit Rollator angeln. Mich hat die Dame wieder einmal abgelascht. Sitzt im Rollator und fängt vergnügt ihre Plötzen. Langsam wird das aber wieder mit ihrem Rücken und dann nehme ich keine Rücksicht mehr auf Kranke.
> 
> Das Wetter war Toll, Angeln hat Spaß gemacht, gefangen haben wir auch etwas was will der Mensch noch mehr.



Petri Heil euch beiden schöne Fische, Angeln ist doch die beste Medizin das wird schon wieder 



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder zurück. Es lief nicht schlecht aber die Angelei blieb einmal mehr hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück. Es waren letztlich sechs lütte Plötzen, aber der Gewässerabschntt, in dem ich im Letzten Sommer mal die Kamera stehen hatte, sollte mehr als nur Küttfisch liefern. Aber ich glaube die Ursache für das eher schlechte Beißen in diesem Abschnitt gefunden zu haben. Irgendwann schwamm irgendetwas übers Gewässer. Für einen Biber viel zu schlank und ein Nutria war es auch nicht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein Otter war, der zweite, den ich in meinem Leben zu Gesicht bekomme.



Nicht unwahrscheilich hier sind auf jedenfall welche... leben ja in der "Wildnis" trotzdem Petri Heil zu deinen Plötzen




Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist das die legendäre Diaflash Serie. Habe ich bestimmt schon über 30 Jahre und bin immer noch begeistert von der Rute. Allerdings habe ich in weiser Voraussicht (Ersatzteile bei Shimanski sind immer ein Problem) damals jede Menge Ersatzspitzen gekauft. Da gab es noch den Laden in Hamburg, der hatte glaube ich nur Shimanski.
> Die Balzer habe ich erst viel später auf einer Messe im Süden Deutschlands erworben. Willi Frosch (R.I.P.) hat mir einen sehr guten Preis besorgt.





geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Geschichte zur Balzer, Heinz. Diese Rute ist tatsächlich meine Lieblingspicker. Also für die „schnelle + leichte Angelei auf Plötz” habe ich keine bessere Rute, und ich habe ja ein paar feine Stöcker. Die Drennan Bomb 10ft 6" ist einen Tacken unhandlicher, die sonst wunderbare Traverse-X 260 scheinbar etwas „langsamer” als die Balzer.



Sehr interessante Berichte zu euren Rutenerlebnissen ! 
Heinz, pass auf die Diaflash gut und sorgsam auf, wie auch Georg auf die Balzer.
Gerade das Beispiel im Vergleich zur Traverse-X mit ihrem umgelegten Kettenhemd zeigt, wo der Unterschied liegt.
Diese alten Ruten Anfang 90er mit purer Fokussierung auf wirksame Carbonleistung sind empfindlich (um das böse Wort Br.ch raus zu halten),
damit jedoch unglaublich direkt und aufregend. Ich habe auch ein paar etwas größere Ruten aus der Zeit, sogar mehr Varianten.
Sowas wird heute praktisch nicht mehr gebaut, weil die Ruten resistenter sein müssen, eine Armierung als X oder Spiral oder Kevlar oder Stahlfäden usw. schadet als totes Zusatzgewicht prinzipiell erstmal der Rutenperformance.
Sonst verdient der Vertreiber zu wenig, durch die überall leicht entstehenden Schäden und die Kunden murren und schreiben weithin sichtbare Shit-Berichte.


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir das zweite mal dieses Jahr angeln. Susanne zog es an den Tietjenteich schon alleine wegen Abbot, der fühlt sich dort wie zu Hause. Und wie Ihr sehen könnt ging es auch gleich schön los bei Susanne. Ein Plötz in der typischen Tietjenteich-Größe. Ach so, wir waren Feedern, Susanne mit ihrer light HARDCORE FISHING Feederrute und ich mit einem alten Winklepicker in 3m und einer 3000 Shimanski-Rolle. Frau Hübner hatte den kleinsten Window-Feeder von Preston eingehängt und ich hatte einen 10gr. Open End Feeder der Firma die glücklich machen soll. Köder waren Maden und nur Maden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402068
> 
> 
> Mein erster Fisch war eine richtige Herausforderung und als ich ihn in Kescher Reichweite hatte gab er plötzlich Gas und verschwand in den Wurzeln am Ufer. Nur ein aufgebogener Gamakatsu 1810B in der Größe 16, 0,12 blieb mir von dem Drill. Ich habe dann den Haken gewechselt und bin auf einen Sensas Feeder Etang der Größe 14 an 12er Schnur gewechselt. Das Vorfach habe ich von 100 cm auf 75 cm eingekürzt und die Made wurde komplett aufgezogen. Entschädigt wurde ich durch zwei kleinere Rotaugen die es wohl gut mit mir meinten und meine Sangeskünste nicht mit anhören wollten. Die Taktik mit den kleinen Körben, wenig Maden im Futter, 2-3 pro Korb, zahlte sich aus, jedenfalls bei Frau Hübner, die es natürlich auch nicht lassen konnte ihren Hakenköder mit Skopex zu besprühen.
> Dann bewegte sich bei mir die Spitze, kaum wahrnehmbar und als ich die Rute aufnahm kam Leben in die Sache. Diesmal konnte ich den Fisch gefahrlos ausdrillen und keschern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402086
> 
> 
> Dann fing der Hund an zu quengeln und ich musste mit ihm eine Gassirunde laufen. In der Zwischenzeit wurden 7 weitere Plötzen gefangen und als ob das noch nicht genug wär dann auch noch dieser Brassen. Ich bekam noch ein winziges Rotauge ab und dann war es auch nach 3 Stunden an der Zeit Schluss zu machen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402070
> 
> 
> Mein Rat: Geht nie mit einer Frau mit Rollator angeln. Mich hat die Dame wieder einmal abgelascht. Sitzt im Rollator und fängt vergnügt ihre Plötzen. Langsam wird das aber wieder mit ihrem Rücken und dann nehme ich keine Rücksicht mehr auf Kranke.
> 
> Das Wetter war Toll, Angeln hat Spaß gemacht, gefangen haben wir auch etwas was will der Mensch noch mehr.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Hallo Heinz,

toller Erfolg und noch schöner, dass es Susanne wieder halbwegs gut ans Wasser schafft. Dann steht ja einer Super Frühlings-Saison nichts im Wege.

Viele Grüße aus Münster.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> wirksame Carbonleistung sind empfindlich (um das böse Wort Br.ch raus zu halten)



Das war nicht nur in den 90-zigern, kommt auch heute noch vor, sogar bei ganz namenhaften Herstellern ... wer die Dose kennt, weiss den Namen ...






Tight lines


----------



## Niklas32

Ich bin heute an einem kleinen flachen See. Im sommer ist das Ding immer stark verkrautet und hat einen guten Hechtbestand. Ansonsten konnte ich hier bisher nur kleine Plötzen und eine Ukelei fangen. Diese käme mir für die OCC ganz gelegen.


----------



## Slappy

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402150
> Anhang anzeigen 402151


So. Das wars dann für heute. 
Konnte heute einige der kleinen Racker begrüßen. Alle brauchbaren Bisse gab es ausnahmslos auf Toast an der Pose. 
Die Sonne war mächtig. Kann sein das ich mir die Stirn verbrannt habe


----------



## Mescalero

Ukelei gibt es bei uns in Massen, sowohl in den Teichen als auch im Bach. Dieses Jahr halten sie sich aber noch zurück, zehn Rotaugen : ein Ukel, sonst ist das Verhältnis eher 5 : 5. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mescalero

#microfish

Einige der populären japanischen Hersteller sind in Europa praktisch nicht vorhanden. Sasame ist so ein Beispiel. 

Bei neverquitfishing.com gibt es aber ein paar Sachen. Trotzdem schade, dass so ein Theater um dieses JDM gemacht wird.


----------



## rustaweli

Seid mir lieb gegrüßt, werte Ükels!
Ich habe heute die ersten Gehversuche gemacht und mir in den Allerwertesten getreten. Irgendwann muß es ja wieder bergauf gehen.
Hatte heut zum Ziel die Seele zu füttern, besser drauf zu kommen, die Multi Tip einzuweihen, Punkte für die OCC und Co zu machen und vielleicht nen Räucherkarpfen als Beifang zu erhaschen. Letzteres klappte leider nicht.
Hier ließ ich mich nieder.




Die Strömung war heute milder, das Wetter top. Endlich wurde auch die Multi eingeweiht, 68er Barbus.




Der kleine Glücksmoment verleitete mich zum qualitativ mißglücktem Selfie. Seht es mir nach!




Dann tat sich eine Weile nix, bis der nächste und auch letzte Einschlag für heute erfolgte. Knappe 72!




Vogelzwitzschern, zutrauliches Eichhörnchen, 2 Vöglein beim Flirten beobachten dürfen und vor allem geht es langsam wieder besser mich betreffend.
Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende!
Euer Rusty!


----------



## Mescalero

Ein ganz besonders herzliches Petri!

Zweifellos großartige Fänge aber viel wichtiger scheint mir zu sein, dass der Angeltrip geholfen hat, die Seele wieder ins Lot zu bringen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, lieber Rusty! Da hat sich der Tritt ja wohl mehr als gelohnt. Ja, Angeln ist Balsam für die Seele!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich war heute nur kurz am Bach, vorher hatte ich Dendros besorgt. Recht schnell nach dem Auswerfen krümmte sich die Rute aber der Fisch fühlte sich sehr eigenartig an. Kein Zappeln, kein Versuch davonzuschwimmen, kein Kopfschütteln. Es dauerte eine Weile, bis ich ihn das erste Mal zu Gesicht bekam: ein kleinerer Karpfen. Irgendwie ließ er sich kaum dirigieren und machte bald schlapp. Im Kescher sah ich die Bescherung, der Haken saß im Bauch. Scheiße!
Glücklicherweise sind Karpfen an der Stelle gebaut wie Menschen und haben eine ordentliche Speckschicht unter der Haut. Der Haken ließ sich problemlos entfernen und hatte offenbar überhaupt keinen Schaden verursacht.

Richtige Lust hatte ich dann nicht mehr, zumal auch die Bisse ausblieben. Ein paar Schritte weiter verengt sich der Bach, die Strömung ist stärker und ich kann auch mit der kurzen Stippmontage bis in die Mitte werfen. Jetzt biss es wieder, besser gesagt es zupfte - wahrscheinlich kleine Rotaugen. 

Einen richtigen Fisch bekam ich nicht mehr zu Gesicht, dafür einen Marder. Etwas fiel am anderen Ufer aus dem Baum, etwas dunkelbraunes. Gestern hatte ich einen Bisam aus nächster Nähe gesehen und dachte sofort daran. Aber das kann nicht sein, die klettern selten auf Bäume. Dann sah ich ihn und er mich und er suchte das Weite. Ziemlich großes Gerät! Ich beobachte nachts gelegentlich welche auf der Straße, die sind deutlich kleiner.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle, Mensch da kommen ja im Moment richtig viele Barben zusammen und der Erholungsfaktor für Körper und Geist scheint aktuell ja auch ein großes Thema zu sein. War und ist es für mich auch schon immer ein sehr wichtiger und nicht zu unterschätzender Aspekt unserer Leidenschaft.

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. In einer meiner Karten steht drin das Anfüttern mit teighaltigen Futter ist untersagt. Was zählt denn da jetzt konkret dazu und was kann ich noch zum Feedern verwenden? Stehe da son bissle auf den Schlauch gerade.,,


----------



## Mescalero

Feederfutter ist bestimmt kein Problem. Erst recht nicht, wenn man an die Mengen an Boilies denkt, die manchmal von den Karpfenleuten schon Tage vorher verklappt werden. Ich hätte da jedenfalls überhaupt keine Skrupel.


----------



## Tricast

Sind damit vielleicht Boilies gemeint?   Das sind ja gekochte Teigkugeln.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

ich habe keine Ahnung. wortwörtlich heißt es Das Anfüttern mit teighaltigen Stoffen.


----------



## skyduck

Habe da jetzt angerufen und tatsächlich jemanden erreicht. Die meinen tatsächlich Paniermehl, Brot und Brötchen halt alle Backwaren. Das ist eine Auflage von der Stadt. wie halt auch das Entenfüttern verboten ist. Gekauftes Anfutter ist gar kein Problem. Meine Güte man kann es auch kompliziert machen, warum schreiben die nicht das verwenden von Paniermehl sowie Brot und Teigwaren ist zum anfüttern verboten Punkt . Habe vorhin schon man ganzes Futter gecheckt und verzweifelt überlegt was ich noch verwenden darf...


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> verzweifelt überlegt was ich noch verwenden darf...





skyduck schrieb:


> *Gekauftes Anfutter ist gar kein Problem.*



Schätze Du kannst jedes Futter egal welcher Zusammensetzung und Mischung verwenden, sofern Du nicht vergisst, _immer eine zerknüllte leere Tüte Sensas oderso dabeizuhaben,_ wenn Du verstehst was ich meine. Ahem.
Zwinkerzwinker,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Zuerst mal ein ganz herzliches Petri an Dich, lieber Rusty! 
Super, daß Du mit dem Barbenfang gegen den inneren Blues anangelst.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Slappy - das scheint ja zu laufen am Teich, mal sehen, wann die Tincas in beißlaune kommen.

Bei Dir siehts auch wieder gut aus, hoffentlich tat sich noch was, Niklas32 !

Petri heil zum Querkarpfen, lieber Mescalero . Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mich mal in die ganz feine Angelei vertiefen.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> mal sehen, wann die Tincas in beißlaune kommen.


Darauf bin ich auch gespannt. 
Könnte aber auch sein das die alle raus sind...


----------



## geomas

Fein habe ich heute zum Abend hin auch gefischt - an der Drennan Bomb gab es mal wieder einen strammen Aland. 
Wie alle anderen Fänge heute nicht gemessen, aber er wird wohl knapp über 50cm gehabt haben. War auf jeden Fall nicht ohne an 3lb Maxima und entsprechend feinerem Vorfach. Er biß auf Breadpunch. 
Mais brachte auch Bisse, aber Breadpunch funktionierte auf der „Bomb-Distanz” (näher als die Stelle, die ich meist mit Feeder befische) besser. An der Feederrute habe ich testweise Pellets am Haar angeboten. Das brachte anfangs nichts außer einem halbherzigen Genuckel an einem harten Pelzer-Pellet. Später kamen die Plötz auf den Geschmack und ich konnte 4 oder 5 auf kleine und sehr süßlich riechende „Wafter” von Ringers fangen (2 auf hellrot/dunkelrosa, die anderen auf einen gelben). Und einen Mittvierziger Brassen noch dazu. Die Plötz waren etwa handlang bis knapp 25cm, typische Beute hier.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> #microfish
> 
> Einige der populären japanischen Hersteller sind in Europa praktisch nicht vorhanden. Sasame ist so ein Beispiel.
> 
> Bei neverquitfishing.com gibt es aber ein paar Sachen. Trotzdem schade, dass so ein Theater um dieses JDM gemacht wird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402174


Zum nachbauen viel zu klein. Aber dennoch schön, die Japaner haben es drauf. 
Ein besonderes Petri an rustaweli . Eine schöne Barbe hast du an Land gezogen. Ich hoffe, sie hat ordentlich Spektakel 
an der Rute gemacht, so das du den Drill nicht vergessen wirst. 
Allen anderen Erfolgreichen ebenfalls ein Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch

Petri in die Runde


geomas schrieb:


> mal sehen, wann die Tincas in beißlaune kommen.
> ...


Kommt schön langsam, hoffentlich erwärmt sich das Wasser nicht so schnell, dass Sie auf andere Gedanken kommen. 

Gestern war wieder "Angeltag":
15:00 Uhr Homeoffice-PC abgeschaltet und meinen Kram gepackt, das spart richtig Zeit. 
Geplant war eine Runde mit Kunstködern auf Rotpunktdöbel (RPD), schließlich schwimmt bei uns im Fluss so ziemlich Alles von A - W.
Die leckeren Plastik- u. Holzteilchen waren aber nicht gefragt.
Nachdem ich mehrere Stellen abgeklappert hatte kam ich an einen kleinen Steg, vor dem sich etliche Schleien tummelten, brems... nicht nach vorne stürmen und Kunstköder werfen. Schließlich hatte ich die OCC-Rute dabei und die kam nun zum Einsatz, Würmer u. Maden/Caster waren auch in der Tasche.
Tiefe an dieser Stelle abgeschätzt, eingestellt und einen Dendrobena auf den Haken. Knapp am Gebüschrand, Rutenspitze am Stegende oberhalb des Schleienpulks eingeworfen und treiben lassen. Weit unterhalb wieder eingeholt und nochmal. Dies wiederholte sich einige Male mit Nachjustierung der Tiefe. Ein Esox zog auch suchend seine Runden vor dem Steg. Hoffentlich auf Braut- od. Bräutigamschau und nicht im Jagdmodus. Schwimmer kurz vor der Schleiengruppe und er geht stetig unter und weicht aus der Bahn ab => Anhieb sitzt und kurz darauf wurde die Schönheit vom Keschernetz umgarnt.
Weitere Versuche auch mit Maden, Rotwurm und deren Kombi blieben leider erfolglos. Mindesten 3 verschiedene Schnabeldöbel zogen noch vorbei.
Himmel wie die Zeit vergeht wenn man hoch konzentriert, lautlos auf dem Steg steht. => Ab Richtung Parkplatz, schön war's.


----------



## Niklas32

Entschuldigt die verspätete Meldung. Nach dem Ansitz war ich noch terminlich gebunden.

Gleich vorweg. Heute lief es wie am Schnürchen. Grad heute wollte ich herumjammern, dass ich seit 5-6 Jahren keinen Karpfen mehr auf eine Feedermontage gefangen habe und die einigen hier förmlich in den Kescher hüpfen.

Nachdem sich eine Weile nichts tat, zupfte es in der Pickerrute und ich konnte eine kleine Plötze landen. Direkt nach dem nächsten Wurf hatte ich wieder einen Biss, doch diesmal recht heftigen Widerstand am anderen Ende. Vor dem eigenen Ufer kam der Fisch ein einziges Mal in einem großen Schwall an die Oberfläche. Ich meine eine kompakte Gestalt in Manier eines kleinen Karpfens oder Giebels erahnt zu haben. Direkt danach schlitzte der Fisch leider aus. Hier wäre eine längere Rute auf jeden Fall für einen besseren Winkel sinnvoll gewesen. 
Nachdem der Ärger überwunden war, konnte ich beim nächsten Biss eine hübsche dicke Plötze landen. 






Nachdem eine Weile nichts mehr passierte, wurde die Spitze wieder krumm gezogen und ein neuer Kontrahent arbeitete sich durchs Wasser. Nach einem bemerkenswert harten Drill kam eine gar nicht so große Brachse zum Vorschein. Die hat richtig Gas gegeben.






Nach einigen Fehlzupflern vermutlich von Nanoplötzen und etwas vergangener Zeit zupfte es mal wieder und diesmal hing auch ein Fisch. Nach einem kurzen Drill kam endlich mal wieder ein Karpfen beim Feedern zum Vorschein Die Freude war echt groß. 






Nachdem anfänglich auf der Method-Feeder-OCC-Rute nichts passierte, habe ich sie mit einer Pose bestückt. Prompt nach dem ersten Wurf kam etwas Wind auf. Nach vielen erfolglosen Driften und nur einem Nanoplötz, beschloss ich noch einmal für eine halbe Stunde das Methodkörbchen zu verwenden. Genau die richtige Entscheidung wie sich herausstellen sollte. Nach nicht langer Zeit gab es einen kräftigen Ruck und ich konnte Kontakt zu einem Kampfstarken Fisch aufnehmen. Nach Eingen Fluchten konnte ich den Fisch über den Kescher führen. Erst an Land stellte ich fest, dass es kein zweiter Karpfen sondern ein fetter Giebel war.






Das Dickerchen hatte auf 43 cm ganze 2,8 Pfund. So konnte ich den Giebel früher als erwartet von meiner OCC Liste streichen. Insgesamt ein sehr gelungener Angeltag bei traumhaftem Wetter.


----------



## Niklas32

Und im Anschluss gleich noch ein Gesuch in persönlicher Sache. Mein Kescherstab ist mir viel zu lang und löst sich langsam auf. Heute ist mir das Gewinde ausgerissen. Das war sogar vor Jahren schonmal angenietet. Heute ist die Niete aber aus dem Material gerissen wurden.

So suche ich nun einen neuen Kescherstab. Ich nutze ein kleines Futteral für zweigeteilte 12ft Ruten. Dieses ist genau 1,96m lang. Darin würde ich den Stab gern unterbringen. Für eine gute Stabilität des Futterals hätte ich gern einen Stab der möglichst genauso lang ist wie das Futteral. Gibt es einen 1,90 Kescherstab? Idealerweise einteilig? Zweiteilig und 1,85 lang habe ich schon gefunden. 1,90 m wäre aber wesentlich besser, da da etwa das Band vom vorderen Verschluss drüber läuft und so ideale Stabilität geben würde.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee.


----------



## Hecht100+

FTM hat einen in etwas über 1,80 mtr, einteilig, leider etwas bunt gefärbt. Meiner hat die gleiche Größe, ist Schwarz, aber da steht kein Name mehr dran oder hat vielleicht auch nie dran gestanden. Ich glaube, er wäre von Zebco gewesen,???


----------



## hester

Dace schrieb:


> Professor Tinca
> 
> Gratulation zu den tollen Döbeln, wirklich schöne Fische!
> 
> 
> # Kescherstab
> 
> Also ich bin, was den Kescherstab angeht, mehr auf Sicherheit und Qualität bedacht. Ich will es mal etwas überspitz und provokant formulieren : nicht selten ist das Angelgerät, das der Angler in den Händen hält, mehrere Hundert Euro wert und der Unterfangkescher mit Kescherstock kommt vom Discounter für ein paar Euro.
> 
> Es gibt sicherlich unzählige Argumente, was wohl der geeignetste Kescherstock wäre. Der visierte Angler hat natürlich mehr als einen. Für meine Art des Angelns ist es mir wichtig, dass der Kescherstock mit dem Kescher nicht schon kopflastig gebogen zu Wasser kommt. Wenn ich den Unterfangkescher im Wasser dann anhebe damit der Fisch sicher unten im Keschernetz liegt, sollte sich der Kescherstock nicht noch runder biegen.
> 
> Ich finde, der Keschervorgang des gehakten Fisches ist ein sensibler Vorgang und verlangt viel Aufmerksamkeit, denn an Ende wollen wir den Fisch, und manchmal den Traumfisch, sicher landen und sorgfältig auf die bereitgelegte Abhakmatte bringen.
> 
> In der Regel verwende ich den Kescherstock von Drennan:
> 
> Drennan Super Specialist TwistLock Landing Net Handle 1,6-3,0m.
> 
> Der ist wirklich stabil aber nicht ganz leicht. Ich verwende damit kleinere als auch größere Unterfangkescher und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bis jetzt noch keine Problem damit gehabt, ein paar Jahre habe ich den schon jetzt im Einsatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399030
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Auf Empfehlung hab ich mir diesen zugelegt, ist stufenlos verstellbar, also kannst du ihn einstellen das er genau paßt.


----------



## Mescalero

So ein stufenlos einstellbarer Stab ist wahrscheinlich in dem Fall die sinnvollste Lösung. Einen in der genau passenden Länge zu finden, dürfte schon schwierig sein. Einen sowohl passenden als auch richtig guten Stab zu finden ist vermutlich schwieriger als einen Sechser im Lotto zu erwischen.

Wenn der Stock außerdem noch glücklich macht, gibt es eigentlich kein Argument mehr dagegen oder?


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungens,
ich bin ja sooo nicht mehr up to date was den rasenden Ükel betrifft, und mit jeder verpassten Fangmeldung wirds schwerer und schwerer einzusteigen, selbst mit dem Einfachen Lesen&Liken wirds schwer- Ich kann nur unhöflicherweise einfach *ein herzliches Petri in die Runde* werfen, wohlfeil, allgemein und nicht gerade fein.  Seid mir nicht böse, ich hoffe, es wird wieder besser.

Um mich mal wieder positiv zu beiteiligen: Ich habe mir nun endlich einen kleinen Tackletraum -oder besser Sundry-Traum erfüllt, und meinen lokalen Angeldealer solange mit Kleingeld beworfen, bis er mir (grotesk überteuert) den von mir bereits vorgestellten Rapala Karbon Jetty Net überlassen hat.
Eigentlich ein "Raubikescher" fürs Streetfishing auf Barsche und Zander schätze ich. Wer mich kennt, weiß, das dies genau die Vorgaben sind die ich für meine leichtfüßig wandernde Döbelhatz bevorzuge. Der Kescher ist Gummiert (50x42), hat nen Carbonrahmen, und der Stab fährt von 45 auf 250cm aus -und ist m.M.n. rock-hard (wirklich erstaunlich, das war mein Kauf-Inzentiv). Ich verspreche mir, das sich der Kescher daher bei der Landung gut steuern lässt, aber gewiss kein Hebekescher. Nun, der Rest liegt bei mir: Wie im aktuellen Pin Thread geschrieben, der einzige Test ist das Wasser. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Niklas32

Ja, den kürzlich hier diskutierten stufenlos einstellbaren Kescher hatte auch schon im Blick.  
Aber der Preis tut echt weh. 
Ich verwende meinen Kescherstab nicht so wahnsinnig häufig. Meist komme ich gut ans Wasser und benutze nur den Kecherkopf oder hake meine Brachsen direkt im Wasser ab ohne Kescher. Zusätzlich müsste ich den Stab zusammen mit den Rutenhaltern in einem Fach transportieren. Das heißt für mich, dass er sehr schnell zerkratzen und dreckig werden würde. Das fänd ich bei dem Preis echt schade. 
Außerdem brauche ich die stufenlose Einstellbarkeit gar nicht. 

Daher würde ich eine preisgünstigere Alternative bevorzugen. Falls es das nicht gibt, muss ich das gute Stück mal genauer ins Auge fassen, aber ich glaube das ist grad nicht ganz im Budget.


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ja, den kürzlich hier diskutierten stufenlos einstellbaren Kescher hatte auch schon im Blick.
> Aber der Preis tut echt weh.
> Ich verwende meinen Kescherstab nicht so wahnsinnig häufig. Meist komme ich gut ans Wasser und benutze nur den Kecherkopf oder hake meine Brachsen direkt im Wasser ab ohne Kescher. Zusätzlich müsste ich den Stab zusammen mit den Rutenhaltern in einem Fach transportieren. Das heißt für mich, dass er sehr schnell zerkratzen und dreckig werden würde. Das fänd ich bei dem Preis echt schade.
> Außerdem brauche ich die stufenlose Einstellbarkeit gar nicht.
> 
> Daher würde ich eine preisgünstigere Alternative bevorzugen. Falls es das nicht gibt, muss ich das gute Stück mal genauer ins Auge fassen, aber ich glaube das ist grad nicht ganz im Budget.


Ich glaube, das wir ähnlich wie bei Ruten und Rollen, auch bei Keschern niemals die eine Universalie finden werden- verschiedene Anwendungen, verschiedene Lösungen. Und der Markt gibt sehr viel her, aber natürlich niemals genau das was man möchte.

Nur, Ruten und Rollen sind soooo viel sexier als blöde alte Kescher. Ich finde, wir sollten Kescher 'aufwerten' und sie als echtes Tackle betrachten, bei dem das Detail und der Zweck den Unterschied macht- Kescher, Kescherköpfe, Kescherstangen sind mehr Gedanken wert als Bleischrot, Hakenlöser oder Fischlappen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mescalero

Niklas32 
Dann eben die low budget Lösung: https://www.angelplatz.de/zebco-3-00m-teleskopkescher-6mm--zz0222?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkr67peLf9gIVlACiAx2eqgAsEAQYAiABEgIAMvD_BwE

Ich hatte das Teil mal und habe es dusseligerweise liegenlassen, sonst würde ich bestimmt immer noch damit herumlaufen.
Etwas klapprig und die Arretierungen des Teleskopmechanismus sind nicht besonders gut darin, die Einzelteile auch wirklich verschieb-fest zu halten aber für den Preis taugt das Ding schon. Hat mir einige große Fische sicher an Land gebracht. Vielleicht passt der geklappte Kescherkopf in das Bankstickfach deines Futterals?


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> Niklas32
> Dann eben die low budget Lösung: https://www.angelplatz.de/zebco-3-00m-teleskopkescher-6mm--zz0222?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkr67peLf9gIVlACiAx2eqgAsEAQYAiABEgIAMvD_BwE
> 
> Ich hatte das Teil mal und habe es dusseligerweise liegenlassen, sonst würde ich bestimmt immer noch damit herumlaufen.
> Etwas klapprig und die Arretierungen des Teleskopmechanismus sind nicht besonders gut darin, die Einzelteile auch wirklich verschieb-fest zu halten aber für den Preis taugt das Ding schon. Hat mir einige große Fische sicher an Land gebracht. Vielleicht passt der geklappte Kescherkopf in das Bankstickfach deines Futterals?


Danke für die Idee, aber solche Kescher habe ich zuhauf, sogar einige ungenutzt, umherfliegen. Selbst die höherpreisigen habe ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum Aufgeben gezwungen. 

Mein Futteral hat gar kein Bankstickfach. Das ist ein Karpfenfutteral für drei 12ft Ruten. Nur die innere Ruten ist richtig verpackt. Die beiden außen stecken vorne und hinten in einer Lasche und sind in der mItte fest geklettet. Das Futteral als solches finde ich echt genial. Eine der äußeren Laschen nutze ich für Banksticks und Kescherstab. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wir ähnlich wie bei Ruten und Rollen, auch bei Keschern niemals die eine Universalie finden werden- verschiedene Anwendungen, verschiedene Lösungen. Und der Markt gibt sehr viel her, aber natürlich niemals genau das was man möchte.
> 
> Nur, Ruten und Rollen sind soooo viel sexier als blöde alte Kescher. Ich finde, wir sollten Kescher 'aufwerten' und sie als echtes Tackle betrachten, bei dem das Detail und der Zweck den Unterschied macht- Kescher, Kescherköpfe, Kescherstangen sind mehr Gedanken wert als Bleischrot, Hakenlöser oder Fischlappen. Was meint ihr?


Auf jeden Fall. Ein guter Kescher ist essentiell. Aber auch für eine 80 Euro Rute hätte ich aktuell kein Geld über. Es liegt also weniger am Ansehen des Tackle Stückes als am Preis


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure schönen Berichte und Petri heil, Mikesch  und Niklas32 !

Ein besserer Giebel steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste, mal sehen, ob es dieses Jahr klappt.
Einen exakt passenden Kescherstab zu finden ist vermutlich schwer, ein guter und günstiger arretierbarer 2teiliger fällt mir gerade nicht ein.

Glückwunsch zum Jetty-Net, lieber Minimax , hoffentlich macht ihn bald ein Fisch fischig...


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Ein guter Kescher ist essentiell. Aber auch für eine 80 Euro Rute hätte ich aktuell kein Geld über. Es liegt also weniger am Ansehen des Tackle Stückes als am Preis


Absolut richtig, needs must. Nur darf halt niemals passieren, das ein toller Fisch an der 8m Super-Bolo mit Zertifikat, 6Gängen, rechtslinkslauf, Abitur und Diamantstaub tobt, und zum Landen hat man dann den Silverman2001 Aquarienkescher mit PVA-Netz 1,50 Telestab aus ausgehöltem Fimo. 

Kescher muss Zielfisch und Methode abbilden, genauso wie Rute, Rolle Schnur.


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> So. Das wars dann für heute.
> Konnte heute einige der kleinen Racker begrüßen. Alle brauchbaren Bisse gab es ausnahmslos auf Toast an der Pose.
> Die Sonne war mächtig. Kann sein das ich mir die Stirn verbrannt habe





Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen





Slappy schrieb:


> So. Das wars dann für heute.
> Konnte heute einige der kleinen Racker begrüßen. Alle brauchbaren Bisse gab es ausnahmslos auf Toast an der Pose.
> Die Sonne war mächtig. Kann sein das ich mir die Stirn verbrannt habe



Petri Heil, ja man sollte die Frühjahrssonne nicht unterschätzen




Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei neverquitfishing.com gibt es aber ein paar Sachen. Trotzdem schade, dass so ein Theater um dieses JDM gemacht wird.



Schönes feines Gerät aaaber wie soll ich mit meinen Wurstfingern den Haken beködern???



rustaweli schrieb:


> Seid mir lieb gegrüßt, werte Ükels!
> Ich habe heute die ersten Gehversuche gemacht und mir in den Allerwertesten getreten. Irgendwann muß es ja wieder bergauf gehen.
> Hatte heut zum Ziel die Seele zu füttern, besser drauf zu kommen, die Multi Tip einzuweihen, Punkte für die OCC und Co zu machen und vielleicht nen Räucherkarpfen als Beifang zu erhaschen. Letzteres klappte leider nicht.
> Hier ließ ich mich nieder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Strömung war heute milder, das Wetter top. Endlich wurde auch die Multi eingeweiht, 68er Barbus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der kleine Glücksmoment verleitete mich zum qualitativ mißglücktem Selfie. Seht es mir nach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann tat sich eine Weile nix, bis der nächste und auch letzte Einschlag für heute erfolgte. Knappe 72!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vogelzwitzschern, zutrauliches Eichhörnchen, 2 Vöglein beim Flirten beobachten dürfen und vor allem geht es langsam wieder besser mich betreffend.
> Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende!
> Euer Rusty!



Sehr schön das du dir in den Hintern getreten hast und es dir besser geht so ein ANgeltag ist wirklich Balsam für die Seele und
oben drauf auch noch zwei schöne Barben überlistet, da sag ich Petri Heil dazu  und ein nicht ganz perfektes Selfi macht
doch nichts



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich war heute nur kurz am Bach, vorher hatte ich Dendros besorgt. Recht schnell nach dem Auswerfen krümmte sich die Rute aber der Fisch fühlte sich sehr eigenartig an. Kein Zappeln, kein Versuch davonzuschwimmen, kein Kopfschütteln. Es dauerte eine Weile, bis ich ihn das erste Mal zu Gesicht bekam: ein kleinerer Karpfen. Irgendwie ließ er sich kaum dirigieren und machte bald schlapp. Im Kescher sah ich die Bescherung, der Haken saß im Bauch. Scheiße!
> Glücklicherweise sind Karpfen an der Stelle gebaut wie Menschen und haben eine ordentliche Speckschicht unter der Haut. Der Haken ließ sich problemlos entfernen und hatte offenbar überhaupt keinen Schaden verursacht.
> 
> Richtige Lust hatte ich dann nicht mehr, zumal auch die Bisse ausblieben. Ein paar Schritte weiter verengt sich der Bach, die Strömung ist stärker und ich kann auch mit der kurzen Stippmontage bis in die Mitte werfen. Jetzt biss es wieder, besser gesagt es zupfte - wahrscheinlich kleine Rotaugen.
> 
> Einen richtigen Fisch bekam ich nicht mehr zu Gesicht, dafür einen Marder. Etwas fiel am anderen Ufer aus dem Baum, etwas dunkelbraunes. Gestern hatte ich einen Bisam aus nächster Nähe gesehen und dachte sofort daran. Aber das kann nicht sein, die klettern selten auf Bäume. Dann sah ich ihn und er mich und er suchte das Weite. Ziemlich großes Gerät! Ich beobachte nachts gelegentlich welche auf der Straße, die sind deutlich kleiner.



Na der Karpfen wird das schon wegstecken so ein kleiner Haken in der Speckschicht das wird schon, scheint ja eine gefährliche
Gegend zu sein wenn die Marder schon tief fliegen 



skyduck schrieb:


> Habe da jetzt angerufen und tatsächlich jemanden erreicht. Die meinen tatsächlich Paniermehl, Brot und Brötchen halt alle Backwaren. Das ist eine Auflage von der Stadt. wie halt auch das Entenfüttern verboten ist. Gekauftes Anfutter ist gar kein Problem. Meine Güte man kann es auch kompliziert machen, warum schreiben die nicht das verwenden von Paniermehl sowie Brot und Teigwaren ist zum anfüttern verboten Punkt . Habe vorhin schon man ganzes Futter gecheckt und verzweifelt überlegt was ich noch verwenden darf...



Wie Minimax schrieb:



Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze Du kannst jedes Futter egal welcher Zusammensetzung und Mischung verwenden, sofern Du nicht vergisst, _immer eine zerknüllte leere Tüte Sensas oderso dabeizuhaben,_ wenn Du verstehst was ich meine. Ahem.
> Zwinkerzwinker,
> Minimax



So würd ich das auch machen dann ist ja alles gut



geomas schrieb:


> Fein habe ich heute zum Abend hin auch gefischt - an der Drennan Bomb gab es mal wieder einen strammen Aland.
> Wie alle anderen Fänge heute nicht gemessen, aber er wird wohl knapp über 50cm gehabt haben. War auf jeden Fall nicht ohne an 3lb Maxima und entsprechend feinerem Vorfach. Er biß auf Breadpunch.
> Mais brachte auch Bisse, aber Breadpunch funktionierte auf der „Bomb-Distanz” (näher als die Stelle, die ich meist mit Feeder befische) besser. An der Feederrute habe ich testweise Pellets am Haar angeboten. Das brachte anfangs nichts außer einem halbherzigen Genuckel an einem harten Pelzer-Pellet. Später kamen die Plötz auf den Geschmack und ich konnte 4 oder 5 auf kleine und sehr süßlich riechende „Wafter” von Ringers fangen (2 auf hellrot/dunkelrosa, die anderen auf einen gelben). Und einen Mittvierziger Brassen noch dazu. Die Plötz waren etwa handlang bis knapp 25cm, typische Beute hier.



Petri Heil zu deiner Strecke, 25cm ist doch ein gutes Maß das geht auch schlechter



Mikesch schrieb:


> Gestern war wieder "Angeltag":
> 15:00 Uhr Homeoffice-PC abgeschaltet und meinen Kram gepackt, das spart richtig Zeit.
> Geplant war eine Runde mit Kunstködern auf Rotpunktdöbel (RPD), schließlich schwimmt bei uns im Fluss so ziemlich Alles von A - W.
> Die leckeren Plastik- u. Holzteilchen waren aber nicht gefragt.
> Nachdem ich mehrere Stellen abgeklappert hatte kam ich an einen kleinen Steg, vor dem sich etliche Schleien tummelten, brems... nicht nach vorne stürmen und Kunstköder werfen. Schließlich hatte ich die OCC-Rute dabei und die kam nun zum Einsatz, Würmer u. Maden/Caster waren auch in der Tasche.
> Tiefe an dieser Stelle abgeschätzt, eingestellt und einen Dendrobena auf den Haken. Knapp am Gebüschrand, Rutenspitze am Stegende oberhalb des Schleienpulks eingeworfen und treiben lassen. Weit unterhalb wieder eingeholt und nochmal. Dies wiederholte sich einige Male mit Nachjustierung der Tiefe. Ein Esox zog auch suchend seine Runden vor dem Steg. Hoffentlich auf Braut- od. Bräutigamschau und nicht im Jagdmodus. Schwimmer kurz vor der Schleiengruppe und er geht stetig unter und weicht aus der Bahn ab => Anhieb sitzt und kurz darauf wurde die Schönheit vom Keschernetz umgarnt.
> Weitere Versuche auch mit Maden, Rotwurm und deren Kombi blieben leider erfolglos. Mindesten 3 verschiedene Schnabeldöbel zogen noch vorbei.
> Himmel wie die Zeit vergeht wenn man hoch konzentriert, lautlos auf dem Steg steht. => Ab Richtung Parkplatz, schön war's.



Petri Heil zu deiner Steg-Schleie, das zeigt mal wieder man muß flexibel sein man weiß ja nie was beißt



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Gleich vorweg. Heute lief es wie am Schnürchen. Grad heute wollte ich herumjammern, dass ich seit 5-6 Jahren keinen Karpfen mehr auf eine Feedermontage gefangen habe und die einigen hier förmlich in den Kescher hüpfen.
> 
> Nachdem sich eine Weile nichts tat, zupfte es in der Pickerrute und ich konnte eine kleine Plötze landen. Direkt nach dem nächsten Wurf hatte ich wieder einen Biss, doch diesmal recht heftigen Widerstand am anderen Ende. Vor dem eigenen Ufer kam der Fisch ein einziges Mal in einem großen Schwall an die Oberfläche. Ich meine eine kompakte Gestalt in Manier eines kleinen Karpfens oder Giebels erahnt zu haben. Direkt danach schlitzte der Fisch leider aus. Hier wäre eine längere Rute auf jeden Fall für einen besseren Winkel sinnvoll gewesen.
> Nachdem der Ärger überwunden war, konnte ich beim nächsten Biss eine hübsche dicke Plötze landen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nachdem eine Weile nichts mehr passierte, wurde die Spitze wieder krumm gezogen und ein neuer Kontrahent arbeitete sich durchs Wasser. Nach einem bemerkenswert harten Drill kam eine gar nicht so große Brachse zum Vorschein. Die hat richtig Gas gegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach einigen Fehlzupflern vermutlich von Nanoplötzen und etwas vergangener Zeit zupfte es mal wieder und diesmal hing auch ein Fisch. Nach einem kurzen Drill kam endlich mal wieder ein Karpfen beim Feedern zum Vorschein Die Freude war echt groß.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nachdem anfänglich auf der Method-Feeder-OCC-Rute nichts passierte, habe ich sie mit einer Pose bestückt. Prompt nach dem ersten Wurf kam etwas Wind auf. Nach vielen erfolglosen Driften und nur einem Nanoplötz, beschloss ich noch einmal für eine halbe Stunde das Methodkörbchen zu verwenden. Genau die richtige Entscheidung wie sich herausstellen sollte. Nach nicht langer Zeit gab es einen kräftigen Ruck und ich konnte Kontakt zu einem Kampfstarken Fisch aufnehmen. Nach Eingen Fluchten konnte ich den Fisch über den Kescher führen. Erst an Land stellte ich fest, dass es kein zweiter Karpfen sondern ein fetter Giebel war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Dickerchen hatte auf 43 cm ganze 2,8 Pfund. So konnte ich den Giebel früher als erwartet von meiner OCC Liste streichen. Insgesamt ein sehr gelungener Angeltag bei traumhaftem Wetter.



Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen schöne bunte Mischung, mit Giebel und Karausche sieht es bei mir schlecht aus das weiß ich noch
nicht wo ich die auf die Schuppen legen kann.
Und du zauberst solch schönen Fisch aus dem Wasser.


Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Jungens,
> ich bin ja sooo nicht mehr up to date was den rasenden Ükel betrifft, und mit jeder verpassten Fangmeldung wirds schwerer und schwerer einzusteigen, selbst mit dem Einfachen Lesen&Liken wirds schwer- Ich kann nur unhöflicherweise einfach *ein herzliches Petri in die Runde* werfen, wohlfeil, allgemein und nicht gerade fein. Seid mir nicht böse, ich hoffe, es wird wieder besser.
> 
> Um mich mal wieder positiv zu beiteiligen: Ich habe mir nun endlich einen kleinen Tackletraum -oder besser Sundry-Traum erfüllt, und meinen lokalen Angeldealer solange mit Kleingeld beworfen, bis er mir (grotesk überteuert) den von mir bereits vorgestellten Rapala Karbon Jetty Net überlassen hat.
> Eigentlich ein "Raubikescher" fürs Streetfishing auf Barsche und Zander schätze ich. Wer mich kennt, weiß, das dies genau die Vorgaben sind die ich für meine leichtfüßig wandernde Döbelhatz bevorzuge. Der Kescher ist Gummiert (50x42), hat nen Carbonrahmen, und der Stab fährt von 45 auf 250cm aus -und ist m.M.n. rock-hard (wirklich erstaunlich, das war mein Kauf-Inzentiv). Ich verspreche mir, das sich der Kescher daher bei der Landung gut steuern lässt, aber gewiss kein Hebekescher. Nun, der Rest liegt bei mir: Wie im aktuellen Pin Thread geschrieben, der einzige Test ist das Wasser. Ich werde berichten.



Na bei dem Tempo den der Ükel im Moment hat ist das nicht leicht hinterher zu kommen, da mach ir mal keinen Kopf wegen 
ich kann nicht jeden Fangbericht kommentiren wenn es noch heftiger wir geb ich auch bald auf...



Niklas32 schrieb:


> So suche ich nun einen neuen Kescherstab. Ich nutze ein kleines Futteral für zweigeteilte 12ft Ruten. Dieses ist genau 1,96m lang. Darin würde ich den Stab gern unterbringen. Für eine gute Stabilität des Futterals hätte ich gern einen Stab der möglichst genauso lang ist wie das Futteral. Gibt es einen 1,90 Kescherstab? Idealerweise einteilig? Zweiteilig und 1,85 lang habe ich schon gefunden. 1,90 m wäre aber wesentlich besser, da da etwa das Band vom vorderen Verschluss drüber läuft und so ideale Stabilität geben würde.



Und wenn du einen längeren Kescherstiel nimmst und dann einkürzt, wäre vielleicht eine Idee



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Mit etwas Glück kommen morgen die beiden kurzen und weichen Browning-Ruten, bin sehr gespannt. Und hoffentlich auch die beiden E-Spitzen für die MAP Parabolix Bomb (die waren pro Stück teurer als die kaum gebrauchten Ruten).
Bei etwas mehr Entfernung will ich es doch öfters mal mit Geflecht versuchen, weil die Bißanzeige (und das Beißverhalten) an manchen Tagen doch etwas schwierig ist.
Am und auf dem Fluß nebenan ist mit jedem Sonnentag mehr los, immer mehr Boote, Paddler, am Ufer picknickende Leute. So gesehen wird die „lange Bahn” vermutlich ohnehin bald schwierig zu befischen sein.
Morgen Vormittag habe ich Zeit, momentan habe ich noch keinen Plan. Vielleicht genieße ich einfach noch mal die Sonne und fische die griffbereite Bombrute.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Morgen Leute, heute habe ich keine beruflichen Termine. Heute hätte ich erstmals in dieser Woche ausschlafen können. Aber ich wollte lieber die Sonne über der Elbe aufgehen sehen. Es war einfach wunderschön.


----------



## daci7

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Und im Anschluss gleich noch ein Gesuch in persönlicher Sache. Mein Kescherstab ist mir viel zu lang und löst sich langsam auf. Heute ist mir das Gewinde ausgerissen. Das war sogar vor Jahren schonmal angenietet. Heute ist die Niete aber aus dem Material gerissen wurden.
> 
> So suche ich nun einen neuen Kescherstab. Ich nutze ein kleines Futteral für zweigeteilte 12ft Ruten. Dieses ist genau 1,96m lang. Darin würde ich den Stab gern unterbringen. Für eine gute Stabilität des Futterals hätte ich gern einen Stab der möglichst genauso lang ist wie das Futteral. Gibt es einen 1,90 Kescherstab? Idealerweise einteilig? Zweiteilig und 1,85 lang habe ich schon gefunden. 1,90 m wäre aber wesentlich besser, da da etwa das Band vom vorderen Verschluss drüber läuft und so ideale Stabilität geben würde.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee.


Also wenn ich google, dann bekomme ich für kescherstab 190cm diesen Vorschlag hier.
Vl kann man ja den Stab alleine bestellen?
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tikey0815

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ja, den kürzlich hier diskutierten stufenlos einstellbaren Kescher hatte auch schon im Blick.
> Aber der Preis tut echt weh.
> Ich verwende meinen Kescherstab nicht so wahnsinnig häufig. Meist komme ich gut ans Wasser und benutze nur den Kecherkopf oder hake meine Brachsen direkt im Wasser ab ohne Kescher. Zusätzlich müsste ich den Stab zusammen mit den Rutenhaltern in einem Fach transportieren. Das heißt für mich, dass er sehr schnell zerkratzen und dreckig werden würde. Das fänd ich bei dem Preis echt schade.
> Außerdem brauche ich die stufenlose Einstellbarkeit gar nicht.
> 
> Daher würde ich eine preisgünstigere Alternative bevorzugen. Falls es das nicht gibt, muss ich das gute Stück mal genauer ins Auge fassen, aber ich glaube das ist grad nicht ganz im Budget.


Ja, ich kann Dich da voll verstehen, trotzdem bin ich voll bekloppt,  ich hab mittlerweile 4 Kescherstäbe und hab dafür locker den Wert einer guten Drennan-Rute verbraten.....aber für mich muss diese Wedeldingen voll praktikabel sein und irgendwie passt es nie ganz.....zuletzt hab ich mir auch diesen teuren Drennan Prügel geholt, die Varialbilität ist richtig gut und stabil ist er auch......aber diese Transportlänge ist unter aller Sau..


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,
der neue Standort von AD in Venlo scheint ja echt gut zu funktionieren. Auf jeden Fall wurde meine letzte Bestellung schon von dort verschickt und war am zweiten Tag nach Bestellung schon da. Leider muss man aber sehr bei den Preisen aufpassen. Gerade bei meinen Korum Tackle schwanken die Preise gegenüber dem deutschen Versender zwischen 15% günstiger aber teilweise auch 25% teurer.
Auf Grund der aktuellen Nicht Verfügbarkeit kann ich aktuell einen einzigen Laden gar nicht nutzen und ich suche mir alles bei den 4 bis 5 die zuverlässig sind und meine Marken in größerer Auswahl führen zusammen. Ich schiele ja immer noch nach der River Ambush, gerade jetzt bei 30%, gibt es aber nur die 1,60m im Moment, die ist schon sehr kurz…


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Auf Grund der aktuellen Nicht Verfügbarkeit



Das nervt mich bei AD immer wieder - die Masse an nicht verfügbaren Artikeln.
Die könnten se doch wenigstens ausblenden im Shop.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, zurück im Homeoffice! Die drei ersten Stunden des Tages waren schon klasse. Es gab zwei Brassen der Halbmeter-Klasse. und fürs Auge neben dem Sonnenaufgang jede Menge Kraniche und der Seeadler drehte auch schon früh seine Runden. Das frühe Aufstehen (4:30 Uhr)  hat sich also gelohnt.


----------



## Niklas32

daci7 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich google, dann bekomme ich für kescherstab 190cm diesen Vorschlag hier.
> Vl kann man ja den Stab alleine bestellen?
> Groetjes
> David


Genialer Vorschlag. Nach einem neuen Karpfenkescher herausnehmbaren Bügeln schiele ich schon lange. Wenn ich nun zusätzlich den Stab davon fürs sonstige Angeln verwenden könnte, wäre das ja obergenial. 
Leider ist die Beschreibung recht dürftig und ich habe etwas Angst, dass zwischen Kescherstab und Aufnahme fürs Netz kein passendes Gewinde für normale Kescher ist. Vielleicht berät mich das Internet da aber noch. 
Danke für den Vorschlag auf jeden Fall. Die Lösung würde mir echt gut passen. 


skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> der neue Standort von AD in Venlo scheint ja echt gut zu funktionieren. Auf jeden Fall wurde meine letzte Bestellung schon von dort verschickt und war am zweiten Tag nach Bestellung schon da. Leider muss man aber sehr bei den Preisen aufpassen. Gerade bei meinen Korum Tackle schwanken die Preise gegenüber dem deutschen Versender zwischen 15% günstiger aber teilweise auch 25% teurer.
> Auf Grund der aktuellen Nicht Verfügbarkeit kann ich aktuell einen einzigen Laden gar nicht nutzen und ich suche mir alles bei den 4 bis 5 die zuverlässig sind und meine Marken in größerer Auswahl führen zusammen. Ich schiele ja immer noch nach der River Ambush, gerade jetzt bei 30%, gibt es aber nur die 1,60m im Moment, die ist schon sehr kurz…


Habt ihr eigentlich auch das Problem, dass euch bei AD keine Produktbilder angezeigt werden? Bin mir nicht sicher ob das an meinen Geräten liegt. 


Allen anderen auch vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.


----------



## yukonjack

Was ist eigtl. mit unserem FF los? Seit 04.11. isser wech.


----------



## skyduck

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute, heute habe ich keine beruflichen Termine. Heute hätte ich erstmals in dieser Woche ausschlafen können. Aber ich wollte lieber die Sonne über der Elbe aufgehen sehen. Es war einfach wunderschön.
> Anhang anzeigen 402216


Na der Ferdi scheint ja richtig glücklich zu sein, dass er so früh raus durfte. Und er ist sichtlich beeindruckt vom Sonnenaufgang . Tolles Foto !!! Da bedauere ich immer etwas, dass ich so gar nicht der Frühaufsteher bin. Den Sonnenaufgang sehe ich in der Regel nur wenn ich NOCH am Wasser bin nicht SCHON.


----------



## MS aus G

Ich schicke auch mal ein dickes Petri in die große Ükelrunde!!!

Mit Angeln ist es leider erstmal nix, erst wollte mich die Arbeit nicht loslassen und jetzt wäre es auch die Arbeit, aber dann auch noch das große C....!!!

Es ist aber auch wie verhext!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Rapala Karbon Jetty Net



Ein interessanter Kescher, werde ich mir mal anschauen. Wie ist das mit Gewicht? Edit: Geklärt, Gewicht gibt Rapala mit 585 g an!



Minimax schrieb:


> Wer mich kennt, weiß, das dies genau die Vorgaben sind die ich für meine leichtfüßig wandernde Döbelhatz bevorzuge.



Da biete ich mal eine Alternative ...  









Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was ist eigtl. mit unserem FF los? Seit 04.11. isser wech.


Was soll mit ihm los sein, der Junge muss Geld verdienen und das macht er mit seinem Blog (oder wie schreibt man das). Jede Äußerung hier bringt ihm doch kein "Klick" und kostet nur Zeit.   Ansonsten könnt Ihr ihn ja auf 16er Haken oder Fratzebook besuchen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Niklas32 - sorry, ich bin ein Trottel. Einen passenden Kescherstiel habe ich in Gebrauch, er ist schwer, ein wenig unhandlich und _sehr robust_: derdiedas Gardner Extending Landing Net Handle. Bei AD aktuell für 38€ incl. Versand. 
Länge stufenlos zwischen etwa 1,75 und 3m verstellbar. Das Kataloggewicht ist niedriger als in der Realität.
Falls Du Details brauchst gib bitte einfach kurz Zeichen.


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> Niklas32 - sorry, ich bin ein Trottel. Einen passenden Kescherstiel habe ich in Gebrauch, er ist schwer, ein wenig unhandlich und _sehr robust_: derdiedas Gardner Extending Landing Net Handle. Bei AD aktuell für 38€ incl. Versand.
> Länge stufenlos zwischen etwa 1,75 und 3m verstellbar. Das Kataloggewicht ist niedriger als in der Realität.
> Falls Du Details brauchst gib bitte einfach kurz Zeichen.


danke für das Angebot. Leider etwas spät. Es ist heute morgen schon der Vorschlag von daci7 geworden. Dazu habe ich mir noch schnellwechseladapter bestellt. So kann ich einfach auf den einen Stab blitzschnell die beiden Kescherköpfe aufstecken. Diese 2 in 1 Lösung hat mir vom Gedanken her sehr zugesagt. Mal sehen wie er sich in der Praxis bewährt. 

Leider hat sich zum Kescherstab wieder eine Menge anderer Kram in den Warenkorb verirrt


----------



## geomas

Wuemmehunter - wunderschön ists bei Dir an der Elbe! Petri zu den Brassen.
Ich kann mich selten früh aufraffen. Vielleicht starte ich in ein oder zwei Wochen ne Testrunde am Morgen auf Tincas.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Vormittag auch am Wasser, es gab den ersten Ukelei des Jahres (auf Breadpunch an der Bombrute) und einen schönen Plötz, der die 30cm geschrammt hat. Für meine Verhältnisse ein sehr guter Fisch.





Der biß auf einen gelben 6mm Wafter von Ringers. Der Plötz war recht schlank, aber gänzlich ohne Metazerkarienbefall.


----------



## Thomas.

mit ansage, um 16uhr bin ich am Wasser zum 9x dieses Jahr, ohne Döbel haue ich heute nicht ab, melde mich dann irgend wann dieses Jahr 

PS. allen ein dickes Petri


----------



## Niklas32

Neuer Tag, selber Spot. Mal schauen ob ich an die Strecke von gestern Anknüpfen kann.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in die Runde! Schöne Fänge, schöne Berichte, Schöne Fotos. Klasse dieser Stammtisch.
Werde es heute auch nochmal auf Barben versuchen. Und zwar wieder in der Dämmerung. Touch Ledgernd. Knicklicht sparen  bzw kommt auf die Bissfrequenz an. Sofern die hoch ist, ist das, meiner Meinung nach, die absolut beste Methode.
Wenn ich nur nicht im Dunkeln so ein Schussel wäre. Omas Steg wurde vom letzten Hochwasser auch ziemlich mitgenommen. Jeder Tritt da drauf könnte im kühlen Nass enden. Da Oma ihn allerdings ohnehin nicht nutzt, stell ich die Reparatur erstmal hinten an und werfe lieber die Angel aus. Wird schon schief gehen.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## kuttenkarl

Slappy schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch sein das die alle raus sind...


 meine Frau angelt doch gar nicht bei euch.


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Kescher, werde ich mir mal anschauen.


Tscha, ich würd sagen der neue Kescher ist in Ordnung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Sehr schön Minimax ...
Pose und Teig..?


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Tscha, ich würd sagen der neue Kescher ist in Ordnung.



Der ist zu breit, den hast du nur drauf gelegt 

Petri zu dem schönen Rapfen!


Tight lines


----------



## Kanten

Gestern beim feedern am Kanal endlich die ersten Fische des Jahres gefangen. 4 Mini-Grundeln. Ich hab mich trotzdem gefreut (besser als die beiden Nullrunden am Fluß davor).


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr schön Minimax ...
> Pose und Teig..?


Noch schlimmer: An der Brustflosse quergehakt, mit nem 14er Madenhäkchen. Der Fisch zählt also nicht.

Das Pikante: Ich war gerade dabei, ein Exemplar meiner Selbstbauavons zu testen und war mit der leichten Accolytematch, Pin und _zwei Jahre alter, schön bei Tageslicht gelagerter 0,14spinnwebschnur _am Start. Der Drill war entsprechend ...aufregend (schwitz, Bibber...)

Eigentlich war ich auf Kleinis eingestellt- ist schon lustig wenn die Fische kürzer als die Pose sind. Avon funktioniert übrigens prima, mit propperen 3 1/2 SSG sicher nichts Feinstoffliches, aber ein guter Trotter, der Spur hält.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fische Freunde!
Petri Heil.
Der Rapfen ist eindeutig der Fisch-des-Tages.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin auch gerade zurück vom Flüsschen.
Heute war ziemlich strammer Wind wieder aber die Plötzen haben gebissen.


----------



## Skott

PETRI du glücklicher Professore, bei uns ist der Setzkescher leider verboten.


----------



## Mescalero

Stimmt Professor Tinca Rapfen sind eindrucksvolle Fische. Petri zum vollen 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Kescher!
Petri Minimax !
Auch dir geomas ein herzliches Petri zum Specimen Roach! Und Wuemmehunter , Petri und danke für die atmosphärischen Elbbilder. Früh aufstehen hat was, das sollte man eigentlich viel öfter praktizieren.

Bei mir hat es gebarschelt, ich konnte einige rausziehen und manche hatten einen richtigen Kullerbauch. Vielleicht laichen die bald?
Zwischendurch dachte ich mal kurz, einen Rottweiler am Haken zu haben, zum Vorschein kam ein halbwüchsiger Brassen. Ich möchte wetten, dass er Chuck mit Vornamen heißt. Einige Rotaugen haben auch gebissen - immer wieder erstaunlich, was für (im Verhältnis zum Schnabel) riesige Köder die sich reinziehen oder zumindest versuchen.
War ein sehr schöner und recht produktiver Ausflug.


----------



## Niklas32

An die gute Serie von gestern konnte ich leider so überhaupt nicht anknüpfen. An der Futterstelle von gestern tat sich 2 Stunden lang gar nichts. 
Das Fischen auf kurze Distanz an der gegenüberliegenden Schilfkante bewahrte mich vor dem Schneidern. Dort konnte ich ca ein Dutzend halbherzig beißende Nanoplötz verführen. 
Heute bissen sie ganz komisch. Gefühlt hing die Hälfte einfach nur beim Einholen am Haken ohne das vorher ein Biss vermeldet wurde. 

Petri allen Fängern. Das waren tolle Fische und schöne Berichte.


----------



## Tricast

Wir sind auch wieder zurück vom Tietchenteich und wie das Leben so spielt habe ich mich von der Sonne und der Wärme verleiten lassen und keine dickeren Sachen eingepackt. Um 18 Uhr wurde es dann doch merklich zu kühl und wir haben eingepackt. Eines muss man der Frau Hübner aber lassen, Angeln kann die. Ich hatte jedenfalls 3 Fischlies und das erste Rotauge war für den See schon ein kapitales mit ca. 28 cm. Wie viele Susanne hatte kann ich nicht sagen da ich in der Schule nicht so aufgepasst habe und alles was über 5 hinausgeht bei mir einfach eben viele, viele sind. Jedenfalls war es wieder ein wunderbarer Tag am Wasser auch wenn die Methode "Professor Tinca" nicht aufgegangen ist. Ich habe wieder mit der Shimanski Winklepicker geangelt und habe einen großen Haken und große Köder angeknüppert. Auf einen 8er B651 habe ich zwei Maiskörner und davor eine Made angeködert. Das Diebesgesindel und Schnorrer haben mir den Mais vom Haken geluscht, zu sehen an ganz leichten Zuckungen der Spitze aber zu schnell zum anschlagen. Kam mir schon vor wie im Wilden Westen mit tiefgeschallter Holster und Revolver. Der Griff lag auf meinen Oberschenkel und die Hand schwebte darüber, bei der kleinsten Regung bereit zu den Colt zu ziehen, ich meine natürlich anschlagen. Morgen liegt was anderes an und am Sonntag geht es vielleicht nach Sulingen zum Flohmarkt (mal schauen dann werden wir schon sehen).

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Bilder gibt es Heute leider keine.


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Rapfen und den anderen beschuppten Posen- und Keschertestern, lieber Minimax . So einen Raubcypriniden hatte ich noch nie. Irgendwann...

Ha, schon wieder ein „Sack voll Plötz”, Petri, lieber Professore. Die sehen ja auch blitzblank aus.

Bei Dir läufts ja auch ganz gut, Mescalero - Petri zu dem kampfstarken Brassen. Im Moment sind die hier auch keine Langeweiler an der Strippe.

Niklas32 - ja, die wechselnden Beißlaunen kenne ich auch. Nur weil es gestern bombig lief muß es heute noch lange nicht so gut klappen. Verstehe einer die Fische...

Ti-it  und Thomas. - hoffentlich wurden Eure Angelpläne „mit Leben gefüllt”!


----------



## geomas

Nach der Arbeit am Nachmittag hat es tatsächlich noch mit einer kurzen Angelsession hier am Fluß nebenan geklappt. 
Die beiden Browning-Ruten sind gekommen, eine davon habe ich schnell montiert und wollte mal sehen, wie sie sich macht.
Leider war der angedachte Angelplatz besetzt (kleine Lücke zwischen zwei Bäumen, gut geeignet für Pegel unter normal).

Habe die CK F1 Tickler mit der 0,5oz-Spitze versehen und das 16er-Haken-Pickerrig rangebastelt. Lose vorgefüttert an einer Stelle, die eigentlich mehr Wasser braucht als heute Abend, und dann raus mit der Montage. Die kurze, weiche Rute ist für die ganz feine Angelei mit ganz wenig Blei offenbar nicht so gut geeignet wie klassische feine Picker. Aber das war den Fischen egal, neben einem Ukelei gab es 10-12 Plötz in handlanger Ausführung oder etwas länger. Als Köder funktionierten Breadpunch und Dosenmais gleichermaßen.

Die Rute macht schon Spaß, auch wenn die ganz ähnlich konzipierte Tri-Cast Pond Wand ganz klar präziseres Angeln ermöglicht.
Ich werde die „Tickler” wohl mal mit sehr kleinen Pelletfeedern oder Mini-Methodfeedern probieren anstatt sie nur mit sehr kleinen Bleien zu fischen.


----------



## rustaweli

Hier ist ja was los, Hut ab! Wo fängt man da an? Petri Niklas32 zum gestrigen Erfolg, schade das es heute nicht so lief! Petri Wuemmehunter zu den stattlichen Brassen und danke für die stimmungsvollen Bilder! Schnelle Genesung und baldige Zeit für Angeltage wünsche ich Dir MS aus G ! Stattliches Rotauge, Petri geomas ! Unser Professor Tinca übertreibt wie immer mit seinem Körbchen - Petri! Nicht zu vergessen auch Mescalero zu Barsch und Brasse, Petri, sowie dicke Petris an Tricast und seiner Dame des Hauses! Tja, Minimax , herzliches Petri zum tollen Rapfen und Co und ja, mit dem Kescheranstoß liegst Du richtig. Brauche auch noch einen gescheiten. Hab da einen Fox Rage im Visier. Ein Fehleinkauf war dagegen mein Savage Gear, keine Ahnung was mich da geritten hatte.
Ich war heute auch nochmal kurz draussen, den Flow nutzen. Gehofft hatte ich auf schöne Rotaugen am Kanal, aber nix war.




Aber unzufrieden bin ich nicht nach Hause. Neben den obligatorischen Grundeln erbarmte sich irgendwann dieses Bürschchen auf ein Maiskorn am 14er Gamakatsu und 16er Vorfach.




Schönen Abend Euch!


----------



## Ti-it

Ein herzliches Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen! Waren ja einige unterwegs heute.
Bin nun auch wieder zurück.
Es war wie die letzten beiden Male. Zuerst waren die Döbel da und dann kamen die Barben. Die Singvögel waren in bester Frühlingslaune und auch die beeindruckenden Flugmanöver der Fledermäuse konnte ich bei Abendrot bestaunen. Herrlich. Rute hatte ich heute einen Fibatubeaufbau in 255cm mit dabei. Die Rolle eine DAM Quick Finessa 220 mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon. Köder wiedermal Frühstücksfleisch.
	

		
			
		

		
	





















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tricast

Es ist wie immer toll zu sehen mit was für Fängen Ihr glänzt und Euer Tackle ist auch beeindruckend. Es macht einfach Laune hier zu lesen und ein Teil dieser "Verrückten" Community sein zu dürfen.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute, heute habe ich keine beruflichen Termine. Heute hätte ich erstmals in dieser Woche ausschlafen können. Aber ich wollte lieber die Sonne über der Elbe aufgehen sehen. Es war einfach wunderschön.



 

ohne Worte



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, zurück im Homeoffice! Die drei ersten Stunden des Tages waren schon klasse. Es gab zwei Brassen der Halbmeter-Klasse. und fürs Auge neben dem Sonnenaufgang jede Menge Kraniche und der Seeadler drehte auch schon früh seine Runden. Das frühe Aufstehen (4:30 Uhr) hat sich also gelohnt.



Petri Heil zu deinen Brassen 




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das nervt mich bei AD immer wieder - die Masse an nicht verfügbaren Artikeln.
> Die könnten se doch wenigstens ausblenden im Shop.



oder rot hinterlegen dann weißte auch gleich Bescheid



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute Vormittag auch am Wasser, es gab den ersten Ukelei des Jahres (auf Breadpunch an der Bombrute) und einen schönen Plötz, der die 30cm geschrammt hat. Für meine Verhältnisse ein sehr guter Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der biß auf einen gelben 6mm Wafter von Ringers. Der Plötz war recht schlank, aber gänzlich ohne Metazerkarienbefall.



Petri Heil zu dieser silbernen Schönheit



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Neuer Tag, selber Spot. Mal schauen ob ich an die Strecke von gestern Anknüpfen kann.







Minimax schrieb:


> Tscha, ich würd sagen der neue Kescher ist in Ordnung.



Schöner Kescher schöner Schied Petri Heil



Menemen schrieb:


> Gestern beim feedern am Kanal endlich die ersten Fische des Jahres gefangen. 4 Mini-Grundeln. Ich hab mich trotzdem gefreut (besser als die beiden Nullrunden am Fluß davor).



Da geht noch was ganz bestimmt und Petri Heil zu den Grundeln


Minimax schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer: An der Brustflosse quergehakt, mit nem 14er Madenhäkchen. Der Fisch zählt also nicht.
> 
> Das Pikante: Ich war gerade dabei, ein Exemplar meiner Selbstbauavons zu testen und war mit der leichten Accolytematch, Pin und _zwei Jahre alter, schön bei Tageslicht gelagerter 0,14spinnwebschnur _am Start. Der Drill war entsprechend ...aufregend (schwitz, Bibber...)
> 
> Eigentlich war ich auf Kleinis eingestellt- ist schon lustig wenn die Fische kürzer als die Pose sind. Avon funktioniert übrigens prima, mit propperen 3 1/2 SSG sicher nichts Feinstoffliches, aber ein guter Trotter, der Spur hält.



Na ob quergehakt oder nicht du hast ihn ausgedrillt und gelandet (an feinen Gerät) also was solls und Kleinis hast du ja 
auch auf die Schuppen gelegt 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade zurück vom Flüsschen.
> Heute war ziemlich strammer Wind wieder aber die Plötzen haben gebissen.



PetriHeil zu deinen Augenroten Silberlingen, Mensch wenn ich da an meine denk da sind 25cm Kapital und dann auch noch selten
Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Ich bin nicht losgekommen hab dafür mit meiner Kleinen Vater/TochterNachmittag gemacht kleines Feuerchen und dann Stockbrot, die Kleine war begeistert.
Vielleicht krieg ich sie morgen mal mit ans Wasser für ein Stündchen vielleicht..



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen! Waren ja einige unterwegs heute.
> Bin nun auch wieder zurück.
> Es war wie die letzten beiden Male. Zuerst waren die Döbel da und dann kamen die Barben. Die Singvögel waren in bester Frühlingslaune und auch die beeindruckenden Flugmanöver der Fledermäuse konnte ich bei Abendrot bestaunen. Herrlich. Rute hatte ich heute einen Fibatubeaufbau in 255cm mit dabei. Die Rolle eine DAM Quick Finessa 220 mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon. Köder wiedermal Frühstücksfleisch.


Sehr schöne Strecke die du da auf die Schuppen gelegt hast, Petri Heil    



Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt @Professor Tinca Rapfen sind eindrucksvolle Fische. Petri zum vollen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kescher!
> Petri @Minimax !
> Auch dir @geomas ein herzliches Petri zum Specimen Roach! Und @Wuemmehunter , Petri und danke für die atmosphärischen Elbbilder. Früh aufstehen hat was, das sollte man eigentlich viel öfter praktizieren.
> 
> Bei mir hat es gebarschelt, ich konnte einige rausziehen und manche hatten einen richtigen Kullerbauch. Vielleicht laichen die bald?
> Zwischendurch dachte ich mal kurz, einen Rottweiler am Haken zu haben, zum Vorschein kam ein halbwüchsiger Brassen. Ich möchte wetten, dass er Chuck mit Vornamen heißt. Einige Rotaugen haben auch gebissen - immer wieder erstaunlich, was für (im Verhältnis zum Schnabel) riesige Köder die sich reinziehen oder zumindest versuchen.
> War ein sehr schöner und recht produktiver Ausflug.



Petri Heil zu deinen schönen Angelausflugun deinen Fischen


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Sagenhaft - Heinz angelt mit nem 8er Eisen, ja warum bindest Du Dir nicht gleich ein GAFF vorne an die Diaflash-Picker??
Nur ein Spaß, schön, daß es bei Euch beißt und Ihr überhaupt wieder ans Wasser könnt. Den Gaff-Spruch habe ich mal von Ivan Marks gelesen, etwas abgewandelt, ich kriege es jetzt nicht mehr genau zusammen. Marks war ja bekannt für kleinste Haken (ich meine, er sprach von einem 16er als „Gaff”, weil er sonst nur 18er und 20er fischte).

Supersache, lieber rustaweli , die Rute scheint ja gut mit Mana aufgeladen zu sein. Herzliches Petri zum runbdlichen Bartel-Träger...

Das läuft ja bei Dir, Ti-it  - Döbel und Barben auf Ansage. Petri zu den Fischen aus Omas Garten ;-)


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Petri an die zahlreichen Fänger des heutigen Tages, man merkt deutlich die Gewässer nun rapide erwachen!


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> ... man merkt deutlich die Gewässer nun rapide erwachen!


Oh ja! Ich habe zum ersten Mal wieder Ukels an der Oberfläche herumschnippen sehen, ganz wenige nur aber immerhin. 
Die begehrtesten Plätze der Angelteiche sind jetzt sogar schon wochentags belegt, ganz Hartgesottene sitzen gar im T-Shirt am Wasser. Der Kleiber im Baum gegenüber hat schon fertig gebrütet und karrt ein Käferchen nach dem anderen in seine Behausung. Die Forsythie blüht und der Wasserstand im Bach ist jetzt stabil - alles Indizien für kommende Angelausflüge in luftiger Kleidung und Sandaletten und reichliche Fänge kapitaler Schuppenträger.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> alles Indizien für kommende Angelausflüge in *luftiger Kleidung und Sandaletten *und reichliche Fänge kapitaler Schuppenträger.


...und natürlich für die alljährliche AB-Zeckendiskussion. Hach, the circle of life...


----------



## Niklas32

Einen schönen guten Morgen vom nah gelegenen Hafen. 






Der erste kleine Plötz war auch schon da. 

Tolle Strecke, Ti-it. Barben sind mir bisher ein Mysterium


----------



## Thomas.

ein ganz herzliches Petri an allen die so wunder schöne Fische gefangen haben.
Rapfen, Karpfen, Barben, Döbel man, man, man 1A+
gestern habe ich mal nicht geschneidert , leider kein Döbel (bin aber schon wider auf dem Sprung zum Wasser) aber einen ganz kapitalen Traumfisch erwischt

 besser als nix erster Fisch 2022






Minimax schrieb:


> man merkt deutlich die Gewässer nun rapide erwachen!


beim meinem Gewässer hat wahrscheinlich jemand Valium entsorgt


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Es war wie die letzten beiden Male. Zuerst waren die Döbel da und dann kamen die Barben. Die Singvögel waren in bester Frühlingslaune und auch die beeindruckenden Flugmanöver der Fledermäuse konnte ich bei Abendrot bestaunen. Herrlich. Rute hatte ich heute einen Fibatubeaufbau in 255cm mit dabei. Die Rolle eine DAM Quick Finessa 220 mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon. Köder wiedermal Frühstücksfleisch.



da hast du ja wieder eine schöne Fangstrecke hingelegt Ti-it -  Petri!

Dein Privatufer ist ja recht ergiebig. Vor allen Dingen: Mal eben aus dem Haus, dreimal hingeschlagen und schon da - perfekt, ein Juwel!

Für was war den der Fibatube eigentlich ursprünglich vorgesehen. 255 cm sieht nach Spinnrute oder so etwa aus. 


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber einen ganz kapitalen Traumfisch erwischt



Da hast aber wirklich eine Klamotte erwischt -  

Gott sei Dank gibt es die in den von mir befischten Gewässer noch nicht ganz in so großer Anzahl.



Thomas. schrieb:


> beim meinem Gewässer hat wahrscheinlich jemand Valium entsorgt



Das Gefühl kenne ich zu gut, alles scheint sich gegen einem verschworen zu haben. Schlimm ist, wenn dann noch nach langer Durststrecke der erste richtig gute Fisch noch abkommt - durchatmen, ruhig bleiben, positiv denken, das klappt schon wieder. 

Aber - auch mal kritisch hinterfragen, ob das alles so passt, was ich ich da gerade mache und wo ich angel!


Tight lines


----------



## Niklas32

Hier ging es heute morgen gut ab. 
Nach einigen Güstern konnte ich auch eine Brachse und ein richtig dickes Rotauge überlisten. Das hat auch richtig Gas gegeben im Drill. 
















Nach noch einigen Güstern und kleineren Rotaugen erwachte zu Hause leider die Madame und ich musste zum Frühstück nach Hause trotten. 

Der kleine Hafen um die Ecke entwickelt sich auf jeden Fall als prächtiges Gewässer in meinen Augen. Das gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Entfernung ist mit 1,5 km auch sehr überschaubar. Da sehe ich mich im Sommer und mit leichtem Gepäck schon bei spontanen Ansitzen mit dem Fahrrad. 
Einzig der Platz zum sitzen lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig. Aktuell klemme ich da immer auf meiner Abhakmatte auf einer Treppe.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer toll zu sehen mit was für Fängen Ihr glänzt und Euer Tackle ist auch beeindruckend. Es macht einfach Laune hier zu lesen und ein Teil dieser "Verrückten" Community sein zu dürfen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Gefiederte Worte- da kann ich mich nur aus ganzem Herzen anschließen 
Vielen herzlichen Dank an alle Ükels und Korrespondenten die unseren kleinen Stammtisch so schön und spannend machen, Tag für Tag!


----------



## rustaweli

Wow, tolle Strecke, dickes Petri Ti-it und auch Dir schon wieder Niklas32 , super! Dickes Petri zur Krawallgrundel Thomas. , durchhalten!
Ich möchte mich auch hier bei Bankside Dreamer bedanken, für die lieben handschriftlichen Worte und diesen Schmuckstücken hier. Heute eingetroffen.




Werden sehr bald Deinen Worten folgend trottend mit Pin eingesetzt. Bin mir sicher - mit Erfolg!
Vielen lieben Dank, auch für den Brief! 
Glücklicher Rusty bin!


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Da hast aber wirklich eine Klamotte erwischt -
> 
> Gott sei Dank gibt es die in den von mir befischten Gewässer noch nicht ganz in so großer Anzahl.
> 
> 
> 
> Das Gefühl kenne ich zu gut, alles scheint sich gegen einem verschworen zu haben. Schlimm ist, wenn dann noch nach langer Durststrecke der erste richtig gute Fisch noch abkommt - durchatmen, ruhig bleiben, positiv denken, das klappt schon wieder.
> 
> Tight lines


durchatmen, ruhig bleiben, da habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit, habe eine Frau zwei Töchter und drei Enkeltöchter, da kannste nur durchatmen und ruhig bleiben 



Dace schrieb:


> Aber - auch mal kritisch hinterfragen, ob das alles so passt, was ich ich da gerade mache und wo ich angel!


das wo macht mir gerade Kopfzerbrechen, habe gerade mal nach geschaut, letztes Jahr um die zeit habe ich schon einige große Döbel und einen für mich sehr großen Aland gefangen so wie jede menge kleine Weißfische, und das alles an den Stellen wo Ichs jetzt auch versuche, große sorge ist das nicht ein Fisch zu sehen ist, da wo letztes Jahr zig Döbel standen, habe ich jetzt nur einen gesehen.
naja immerhin ist es schön dort, heute zwar wider nix aber eventuell werde ich heute am frühen Abend noch mal hin, und Morgen.

es wird schon ein wenig Grüner





gucken kann man auch wider





aber auch wenig Wasser drin


----------



## rustaweli

Richtig schön da!


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> das wo macht mir gerade Kopfzerbrechen, habe gerade mal nach geschaut, letztes Jahr um die zeit habe ich schon einige große Döbel und einen für mich sehr großen Aland gefangen so wie jede menge kleine Weißfische, und das alles an den Stellen wo Ichs jetzt auch versuche, große sorge ist das nicht ein Fisch zu sehen ist, da wo letztes Jahr zig Döbel standen, habe ich jetzt nur einen gesehen.



Das Hochwasser dürfte hier nicht ganz unschuldig sein und die anstehende Laichzeit tut auch sein übriges dazu. Das sind nicht selten Gründe für das schlechte Beissverhalten von Döbeln in hiesiger Region. Ich schätze das wird bei dir ähnlich sein. Später im Jahr scheinen sich zumindest die Döbel wieder an den alten Stellen einzustellen.

Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Sagenhaft - Heinz angelt mit nem 8er Eisen, ja warum bindest Du Dir nicht gleich ein GAFF vorne an die Diaflash-Picker??
> Nur ein Spaß, schön, daß es bei Euch beißt und Ihr überhaupt wieder ans Wasser könnt. Den Gaff-Spruch habe ich mal von Ivan Marks gelesen, etwas abgewandelt, ich kriege es jetzt nicht mehr genau zusammen. Marks war ja bekannt für kleinste Haken (ich meine, er sprach von einem 16er als „Gaff”, weil er sonst nur 18er und 20er fischte).


Wollte auch mal große Fische fangen wie der Prof. und der angelt auch nicht mit "Kütfisch" Haken. Hat auch soweit funktioniert, nicht einen einzigen "Kütfisch" gefangen. Wie ich immer sage: Vom Prof. lernen heißt Siegen Angeln lernen!  

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Habe auch noch 4er und 2er Owner gekauft.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meine Plötzen der letzten Ausflüge habe ich mit 8er Haken  - bestückt mit jeweils 2 Maiskörnern - gefangen.

Auf Döbel dürfen es gern auch 6er, 4er und 2er sein, je nachdem wie se ausfallen.

Nur für Kütfisch/KöFis und Ükels nehme ich auch mal n 14er.
Noch kleiner benutze ich ich praktisch nie.

Würde es mir darum gehen möglichst viele Fische zu fangen, würde ich durchaus auch kleinere Haken benutzen aber ich will möglichst die größeren Exemplare "herausfiltern".
Das klappt recht gut mit größeren Ködern und Haken - allerdings nicht wenn ausschließlich Kütfisch am Platz ist.....


----------



## Niklas32

Ich bin auch wieder am Wasser. Mal ein anderer See. Bisher tut sich aber nichts.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri euch allen!

Thomas. , dein Bach sieht wunderschön aus und ist bestimmt voller Fisch, die lassen sich einfach noch etwas Zeit.

Ich komme heute nicht ans Wasser und morgen erst gegen Abend. Dafür möchte ich die Gunst der späten Stunde nutzen und in die Dämmerung hinein- und darüber hinaus angeln. Hab mir schon Knickies besorgt.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine Plötzen der letzten Ausflüge habe ich mit 8er Haken  - bestückt mit jeweils 2 Maiskörner - gefangen.
> 
> Auf Döbel dürfen es gern auch 6er, 4er und 2er sein, je nachdem wie se ausfallen.
> 
> Nur für Kütfisch/KöFis und Ükels nehme ich auch mal n 14er.
> Noch kleiner benutze ich ich praktisch nie.
> 
> Würde es mir darum gehen möglichst viele Fische zu fangen, würde ich durchaus auch kleinere Halen benutzen aber ich will möglichst die größeren Exemplare "herausfiltern".
> Das klappt recht gut mit größeren Ködern und Haken allerdings nicht wenn nur Kütfisch am Platz ist.....


Siehste geomas , wie ich gesagt habe 8er Haken, zwei Maiskörner dicke Roteaugen. Danke, Danke Prof.
*Vom Prof. lernen heißt Siegen lernen*.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> durchatmen, ruhig bleiben, da habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit, habe eine Frau zwei Töchter und drei Enkeltöchter, da kannste nur durchatmen und ruhig bleiben
> 
> 
> das wo macht mir gerade Kopfzerbrechen, habe gerade mal nach geschaut, letztes Jahr um die zeit habe ich schon einige große Döbel und einen für mich sehr großen Aland gefangen so wie jede menge kleine Weißfische, und das alles an den Stellen wo Ichs jetzt auch versuche, große sorge ist das nicht ein Fisch zu sehen ist, da wo letztes Jahr zig Döbel standen, habe ich jetzt nur einen gesehen.
> naja immerhin ist es schön dort, heute zwar wider nix aber eventuell werde ich heute am frühen Abend noch mal hin, und Morgen.
> 
> es wird schon ein wenig Grüner
> Anhang anzeigen 402337
> 
> 
> gucken kann man auch wider
> Anhang anzeigen 402338
> 
> 
> aber auch wenig Wasser drin
> Anhang anzeigen 402339





Dace schrieb:


> Das Hochwasser dürfte hier nicht ganz unschuldig sein und die anstehende Laichzeit tut auch sein übriges dazu. Das sind nicht selten Gründe für das schlechte Beissverhalten von Döbeln in hiesiger Region. Ich schätze das wird bei dir ähnlich sein. Später im Jahr scheinen sich zumindest die Döbel wieder an den alten Stellen einzustellen.
> 
> Tight lines


Bei mir macht sich die geänderte Jahreszeit hinsichtlich der Johnnies auch sehr bemerkbar: Mein Flüsschen hat gegenüber vor ca 4 Wochen, als ich das letzte mal Dort war, ca. 70cm Wasser verloren und ist nun wieder angenehm zahm.
Schaut mal, der ganze Uferstreifen bis zu dem Baumstumpf am linken Bildrand war alles unter Wasser- und ganz hinten im Bild sieht man an den hellem Streifen an den Baumstämmen wie hoch das Wasser stand:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Auch das Beissverhalten hat sich geändert, an meiner lieblingsstelle, wo ich in den letzten Monaten oft genug den besseren Teil des Nachmittags auf die 1 oder 2 Bisse des Tages warten musste (und sie vergeigte), konnte ich gestern -vor dem Rapfenabenteuer etwas Flussabwärts-  innerhalb einer Stunde 5 Fische landen, plus verpasste Zupfer.
Das hat aber auch seine Schattenseiten: Denn vorbei sind die Zeiten der bulligen Winterdöbel: In den letzten Monaten waren die wenigen Fische dort fast alle 45+, mit einigen Endvierzigern und einem 55er Ausnahmefisch*:

 Die Jungs von gestern waren ein ganz anderes Kaliber, hier der 'Beste' aus der ganzen Handvoll, der noch deutlich unter 40 ist:




Und die anderen kleinen Schmachthaken werden wohl um die 30 bzw. Deutlich drunter gewesen sein, hier mal so ein kleiner 25er (?) Heringsdöbel:





Jetzt beißen sie also wieder gerne, und das Flüsschen ist freundlicher, aber das Personal hat gewechselt: Die feisten Tulipmaschinen machen sich rar, und irre halbstarke Mofafahrer tummeln sich in meinem Swim. 
Aber irgendwas ist ja immer.  
Hg
Minimax

*lacht ruhig, für mich und mein Flüsschen durchaus gute Fische


----------



## Mescalero

Da wird überhaupt nicht gelacht Minimax , ein schönes Fleckchen hast du dir ausgesucht. Wäre es nicht langweilig, wenn bei jedem Wurf ein 50er hing? Wir sind doch alle Goldschürfer im tiefsten Herzen. Wie weiland am Klondike picken wir Kiesel um Kiesel aus dem unendlichen Haufen und freuen uns wie Könige, wenn hin und wieder ein kleines Nugget aufblitzt.

Worauf hatte eigentlich der Aspius gebissen, auch auf FF?


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da wird überhaupt nicht gelacht Minimax , ein schönes Fleckchen hast du dir ausgesucht. Wäre es nicht langweilig, wenn bei jedem Wurf ein 50er hing? Wir sind doch alle Goldschürfer im tiefsten Herzen. Wie weiland am Klondike picken wir Kiesel um Kiesel aus dem unendlichen Haufen und freuen uns wie Könige, wenn hin und wieder ein kleines Nugget aufblitzt.
> 
> Worauf hatte eigentlich der Aspius gebissen, auch auf FF?


Danke für Deine freundlichen Worte, Goldschürfer gefällt mir.
Tja, ich schrieb ja oben, der Rapfen hat garnicht gebissen, sondern hat sich das 14er Häklein mit zwei Maden in den Ansatz der Brustflosse praktiziert- wie geschrieben, eigentlich zählt der Fisch nicht.
Ich vermute, der wollte sich einen der Kleinis snacken, die ich durch mein Maden loosefeed angelockt hatte, und dabei ists wohl passiert.


----------



## Mescalero

Ach ja, stimmt. Mein Gedächtnis gleicht einem Madensieb.


----------



## geomas

Ich melde mich später noch mal, nur kurz in paar Eindrücke vom Vormittag: vor der Arbeit war ich an der Stelle, die gestern Abend besetzt war.
Beim derzeitigen Pegel (etwa 20cm unter Normal) kommt man dicht ans Wasser ran, hat auch akzeptabel viel Raum zum Hantieren mit dem Gerät. 
Im Sommer und bei höherem Pegel ist eine kurze Rute die einzige Möglichkeit, dort zu angeln.

Ich habe die zweite Browning F1-Rute klargemacht und die „CK F1 Wand” machte sich besser als die kürzere „Tickler”. 
Nur ein erster Eindruck, aber die „Wand” gefällt mir.





Ein etwas niedrigeres Stativ würde es auch tun. Banksticks bekommt man dort nicht in den Untergrund.





Habe anfabngs mit einem kleinen 12gr-Drennan-Feeder gefischt (am kurzen festen Seitenarm), später dann zu einem 7gr-Würfelblei gewechselt.
Diese hier sind von Anchor-Tackle und gehören zu meinen Lieblings-Bombs. Die 7gr-Variante ließ sich super mit der 8ft-Rute werfen, auch Pendelwürfe und seitliches Rausschwingen ging prima.

Es hab auch fix Bisse, etliche kleine bis mittlere Plötz kamen an Land. Und dann ein wehrhafter Köderdieb:





Ein Kamberkrebs war heiß auf Breadpunch. Auch die Fische bevorzugten Brot gegenüber dem alternativ angebotenen Dosenmais.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die weiche 8ft-Rute bei etwas größeren Fischen schlägt, bislang gefällt sie mir sehr gut.
Die Griffgestaltung ist „naja”, ich verbuche das mal als „zweckmäßig”.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine Plötzen der letzten Ausflüge habe ich mit 8er Haken - bestückt mit jeweils 2 Maiskörnern - gefangen.
> 
> Auf Döbel dürfen es gern auch 6er, 4er und 2er sein, je nachdem wie se ausfallen.



Gibt da so einen alten Spruch: große Haken, große Köder, große Fische ... 

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der gefällt mir.


----------



## skyduck

N’Abend liebe Mitükel,

Ich war heute wieder am Stadtsee um zu gucken ob meine alte Stelle erneut erfolgreich ist. Es gab heute viel Licht , Schatten und Überraschung . Gefangen habe ich heute sehr reichlich aber durch die Bank nur Augenrot , die meisten sehr lütt aber auch ein paar ganz ordentliche bis über 25cm. Der Erfolgsköder waren Pinkies in weiß rot weiß (Pinky Caster Pinky) . Meist wurde direkt nach dem Absinken oder schon dabei attackiert. Ich habe heute direkt mittlere 20g Körbchen (Ics) gefischt und gut gefüttert, dass hat gut funktioniert. Alle Fische habe ich auf der Sphere Bomb gefangen die hier voll in ihren Element ist. Die Sphere light Feeder habe ich mit Pellets und Methodfeeder gefischt und hier, an meiner Glückrute, hat heute gar nix funktioniert . Als erstes hat sich ein schöner Brassen (ich denke an die 50cm wird er gehabt haben) kurz vorm Kesser verabschiedet, danach ist mir das Tripod mit Rute ins Wasser gekippt. Ich war gerade in der Tasche am kramen. Bis ich dann realisiert habe , dass das Teil nicht einfach so abgeklappert ist und das die Bremse lief und die Rute in eine ganz andere Richtung zeigte, ich da war und die Rute aufgenommen hatte war der Fisch auch ausgestiegen. Keine Ahnung was es war ( bestimmt die erträumte 70 cm Brasse) Darauhin hin habe ich nen grösseren Haken montiert (16er Haken und 8mm Pellets passen wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gut zusammen) Aber danach gab es an der Rute bis zum einpacken keine Aktion mehr.

Das kurioseste passierte mir beim Einholen des Feederkörbchens. Der ICS 20g Korb kommt sehr schnell hoch und schlingert auf den letzten 10 m meist auf der Wasseroberfläche. Auf jeden Fall gab es auf einmal einen Schwall und mein Korb war weg sowie die Schnur erschlafft . Ich glaube so blöd habe ich lange nicht mehr geguckt… ist mir noch nie passiert sowas. Gesehen habe ich den Übeltäter nicht, tippe aber drauf, dass es Meister Essox war und hoffe er kriegt das Ding wieder los.


----------



## Mescalero

Schönes, makelloses Rotauge, Petri skyduck !
Wenn es wirklich ein Esox war, ist der Korb bestimmt schon lange ab. Mono zwicken die mit Leichtigkeit durch glaube ich.
Fischst du am Aasee? Da bin ich vor hundert Jahren mal drumrum gelaufen....


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schönes, makelloses Rotauge, Petri skyduck !
> Wenn es wirklich ein Esox war, ist der Korb bestimmt schon lange ab. Mono zwicken die mit Leichtigkeit durch glaube ich.
> Fischst du am Aasee? Da bin ich vor hundert Jahren mal drumrum gelaufen....


Ja genau der Aasee ist es . Der Weißfischbestand ist dort nach dem großen Fischsterben wieder sehr gut, letztes Jahr haben sie schon 7Tonnen wieder abgefischt und umgesetzt. 
Essox meinte ich eher den Korb selber den hat er, wenn es denn einer war, voll weggehauen. Fisch war ja keiner dran sondern er hat den Korb attackiert. Weiß nicht ob er den ausgewürgt bekommt oder ob der sich im Schlund festklemmt , keine Ahnung.


----------



## Astacus74

Erstmal ein großes Sorry das ihr gestern untergegangn seid mein Schleppitoppi hat gesponnen heut war ein Kumpel da und hat mal drauf geschaut "Aha soso, ne das darf nicht, so nu läuft er wieder" ich was wars? Er "Nichts dolles, alles kein Problem"
Ich "Aha na dann ist es ja gut" Ich bin ehrlich ich will es garnicht genau wissen das ist nicht meine Welt, Hauptsache er läuft



Tricast schrieb:


> Wir sind auch wieder zurück vom Tietchenteich und wie das Leben so spielt habe ich mich von der Sonne und der Wärme verleiten lassen und keine dickeren Sachen eingepackt. Um 18 Uhr wurde es dann doch merklich zu kühl und wir haben eingepackt. Eines muss man der Frau Hübner aber lassen, Angeln kann die. Ich hatte jedenfalls 3 Fischlies und das erste Rotauge war für den See schon ein kapitales mit ca. 28 cm. Wie viele Susanne hatte kann ich nicht sagen da ich in der Schule nicht so aufgepasst habe und alles was über 5 hinausgeht bei mir einfach eben viele, viele sind. Jedenfalls war es wieder ein wunderbarer Tag am Wasser auch wenn die Methode "Professor Tinca" nicht aufgegangen ist. Ich habe wieder mit der Shimanski Winklepicker geangelt und habe einen großen Haken und große Köder angeknüppert. Auf einen 8er B651 habe ich zwei Maiskörner und davor eine Made angeködert. Das Diebesgesindel und Schnorrer haben mir den Mais vom Haken geluscht, zu sehen an ganz leichten Zuckungen der Spitze aber zu schnell zum anschlagen. Kam mir schon vor wie im Wilden Westen mit tiefgeschallter Holster und Revolver. Der Griff lag auf meinen Oberschenkel und die Hand schwebte darüber, bei der kleinsten Regung bereit zu den Colt zu ziehen, ich meine natürlich anschlagen. Morgen liegt was anderes an und am Sonntag geht es vielleicht nach Sulingen zum Flohmarkt (mal schauen dann werden wir schon sehen).
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Bilder gibt es Heute leider keine.



Na auch ohne Bilder da scheint dich ja Frau Hübner abgezogen zu haben, ein dickes Petri Heil euch beiden und Frau Hübner noch Gute Besserung



geomas schrieb:


> Nach der Arbeit am Nachmittag hat es tatsächlich noch mit einer kurzen Angelsession hier am Fluß nebenan geklappt.
> Die beiden Browning-Ruten sind gekommen, eine davon habe ich schnell montiert und wollte mal sehen, wie sie sich macht.
> Leider war der angedachte Angelplatz besetzt (kleine Lücke zwischen zwei Bäumen, gut geeignet für Pegel unter normal).
> 
> Habe die CK F1 Tickler mit der 0,5oz-Spitze versehen und das 16er-Haken-Pickerrig rangebastelt. Lose vorgefüttert an einer Stelle, die eigentlich mehr Wasser braucht als heute Abend, und dann raus mit der Montage. Die kurze, weiche Rute ist für die ganz feine Angelei mit ganz wenig Blei offenbar nicht so gut geeignet wie klassische feine Picker. Aber das war den Fischen egal, neben einem Ukelei gab es 10-12 Plötz in handlanger Ausführung oder etwas länger. Als Köder funktionierten Breadpunch und Dosenmais gleichermaßen.
> 
> Die Rute macht schon Spaß, auch wenn die ganz ähnlich konzipierte Tri-Cast Pond Wand ganz klar präziseres Angeln ermöglicht.
> Ich werde die „Tickler” wohl mal mit sehr kleinen Pelletfeedern oder Mini-Methodfeedern probieren anstatt sie nur mit sehr kleinen Bleien zu fischen.



Petri Heil, zu deinen Fischen, wenn ich so lese was für Ruten du ausführst, ich glaub wenn ich bei dir wär stünd ich im 
Rutenwald 



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch nochmal kurz draussen, den Flow nutzen. Gehofft hatte ich auf schöne Rotaugen am Kanal, aber nix war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber unzufrieden bin ich nicht nach Hause. Neben den obligatorischen Grundeln erbarmte sich irgendwann dieses Bürschchen auf ein Maiskorn am 14er Gamakatsu und 16er Vorfach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schönen Abend Euch!



Na da hast du ja noch Flow, Petri Heil zu deinem Spiegler, da geht noch was



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Sehr schön zu sehen, wie die Fänge/Erfolge im Gleichschritt mit dem erwachenden Frühling Fahrt aufnehmen.
Ein herzliches Petri allen Ükels in West, Süd, Ost und Nord. Habe ich wen vergessen??

Die Verlagerung der Fänge von dicken „Winterbrummern” zu mehr Kleinfisch hat sicher Vor- und Nachteile.
Da ich im Winter gut gefangen habe (dicke Döbel, dickere Alande) kann ich mit dem reichen Segen an handlangen Plötz gut leben.

Die Sommerzeit* (überrascht mich jedes Jahr) wird mir persönlich noch mehr Angelzeit für kurze Abendsessions bescheren.
Genau dafür habe ich ja die beiden kurzen Brownings besorgt. Tüfteln muß ich noch an der Organisation des Angelplatzes.
Bait-Waiter habe ich ja, vielleicht nehme ich zusätzlich ein kleines Stativ und einen jener „stummen Diener” mit, um Köder und Kleinkram wie Hakenlöser griffbereiter zu haben.

Macht Euch einen schönen Sonntag!





*) ich meine die Zeitumstellung, nicht den Sommer an sich


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> ... vielleicht nehme ich zusätzlich ein kleines Stativ und einen jener „stummen Diener” mit, um Köder und Kleinkram wie Hakenlöser griffbereiter zu haben.


Für das Dasitzen halte ich so etwas für höchst komfortabel, fast schon unverzichtbar. Der obere Teil meiner kleinen Forellenbox lässt sich umklappen und ergibt einen "Tisch" im genau richtigen Format. Leider klappt damit auch der Teil mit den kleinen Fächern um und man kommt dann nicht mehr ran. Oder muss immer hin- und herklappen. 

Ein Bankstick oder Stativ mit Tischplatte wäre die optimale Lösung - ist halt wieder ein bisschen Zeug mehr zum "Schleppen".

Dir auch einen lockeren Sonntag, das Wetter könnte nicht besser sein!


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde,
auf Grund der zunehmenden Fänge natürlich positiv, wünsche ich allen Fängern egal ob Dickfisch oder Kleinfisch ein dickes Petri Heil und wie schon geschrieben der Ükel gallopiert da kommt man kaum hinterher



Minimax schrieb:


>



sag mal minimax was liegt denn da für ein gelber Würfel auf dem Sand???



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich vermute, der wollte sich einen der Kleinis snacken, die ich durch mein Maden loosefeed angelockt hatte, und dabei ists wohl passiert.



Das glaube ich auch ich hatte vor Jahren ein ähnliches Erlebnis, ich war mit Wurm auf Grund unterwegs (1/0 3113 Gamakatsu) und hatte nur Kleinfischzupfer immer wieder gezuppel und dann hats mir fast den Stoch ins Wasser gerissen zum Vorschein
kam ein 8 Pfündiger Hecht sauber im Maulwinkel gehakt, Vorfach war Monofil



geomas schrieb:


> Die Sommerzeit* (überrascht mich jedes Jahr) wird mir persönlich noch mehr Angelzeit für kurze Abendsessions bescheren.



Da bin ich mit dabei es wird wärmer und länger Hell das past dann schon


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Bankstick oder Stativ mit Tischplatte wäre die optimale Lösung - ist halt wieder ein bisschen Zeug mehr zum Schleppen


Eine etwas rumpelige, aber für den leichtfüssigen Angler sehr praktische Alternative ist ein ausgebreitetes helles (!) Küchentuch, auf dem man seine Sachen gut sichtbar und strukturiert anordnen kann, auch bei leichtem Gepäck.
Den Trick habe ich aus einem Video von St. Matze* der ein altes helles Bettlaken fürs nächtliche  Aalangeln vorgeschlagen hat. Praktisch, finde ich, und durchaus in kleinem Maßstab für uns Rover übertragbar.
Hg
Minimax


*der in seinen jüngeren Videos mit verwahrlost-spriessendem Bart zunehmend erratischer und bizarrer agiert, aber herrje, wir alle haben in den letzten 2 1/2 Jahren ein paar Federn im Oberstübchen verloren, wer werfe den ersten Stein?


----------



## Mescalero

Diesen Trick wende ich auch an, als Tischleindeckdich verwende ich die Hülle meines Klappschemels, die hat genau die richtigen Maße. 

Das Problem ist die erdnahe Aufbewahrung der Sachen, in Kombination mit einem gepeinigten und knarzenden Gerippe unter der fahlen Haut sorgt das für viel "Ach" und "Weh". Deshalb die Idee, einen _Bistrotisch_ am Angelplatz aufzustellen. 
Da hätte sogar ein Blumenväschen mit ein paar frisch gepflückten Hyazinthen Platz drauf.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> ...in Kombination mit einem gepeinigten und knarzenden Gerippe unter der fahlen Haut sorgt das für viel "Ach" und "Weh"..



Du bist reif für die Kiepe, Alter Mann.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da hätte sogar ein Blumenväschen mit ein paar frisch gepflückten Hyazinthen Platz drauf.


Guter Gedanke- darf ich daran erinnern, daß am 1. Mai alle Ükels am Wasser sein sollten, wenns geht mit Krawatte und einem bescheidenen Blümlein in Knopfloch?


----------



## Niklas32

Guten Morgen liebe Ükel. 

Erst einmal ein dickes Petri allen die es gestern ans Wasser geschafft haben. Bei mir kam nichts mehr. Nicht einmal der kleinste Zupler an einer Made.

Um dieses komische Gefühl zu vergessen, sitze ich schon wieder am Hafen. Bisher ist es aber auffallend ruhig hier. Das Wetter ist hier heute auch ein ganz anderes.






Anbei mal noch mein Sitzplatz von oben.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die am Wasser waren, sind, und heute noch in dem Genuss kommen,
ich habe ab jetzt bis 14.30 Ausgang bekommen, Frau muss arbeiten.
bin dann mal los.


----------



## Tricast

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anbei mal noch mein Sitzplatz von oben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402422


Da hast Du aber ein komfortables Plätzchen. Das sieht doch richtig gut aus.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## PirschHirsch

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Bankstick oder Stativ mit Tischplatte wäre die optimale Lösung



Ich verwende bei Ansitzen aller Art (bis auf Move-Döbeln, da gibt es quasi nichts abzulegen) schon lange standardmäßig so ein kleines, günstiges Bivy-Tischlein mit einer hellen Lappen-Auflage für den Dunkel-Einsatz.

Zusammengeklappt passt das prima in meinen zusammengelegten Angelstuhl. Es wiegt nicht viel und hat vier ausfahrbare Füße - ist somit unebenheits-anpassbar.

Sehr praktisch und eine meiner besten Equipment-Anschaffungen: Alles immer griffbereit, es fällt einem vergleichsweise viel weniger runter/um etc.

Solche Dinger gibt es bei Shops immer mal wieder recht günstig im Angebot bzw. Abverkauf - so habe ich meines auch erworben.


----------



## Niklas32

Heute morgen tat sich erst einmal nichts. Dann plötzlich eine Krümmung der OCC-Rute mit Method-Körbchen. Ein kampfstarker Fisch und konnte auch nach einigen Fluchten über den Kescher geführt werden. Direkt nach der Landung war ich skeptisch, ob es sich hier um eine Brachse handelt. Weder das Verhalten im Drill noch die Farbe passten so recht. Nach genauerer Untersuchung war ich mir recht sicher, dass es sich um eine sehr große Güster handeln muss.  






Meint jemand etwas anderes? Ich habe nicht gemessen, da das Gelände dort sehr uneben ist. Ich denke aber, dass der Fisch über 40 cm lang war. Eigentlich ja zu groß für eine Güster oder?

Irgendwann kam dann auch Bewegung in die Pickerrute. Neben kleinen Güstern und Plötzen konnte ich auch die ein oder andere hübsche Brachse landen. 






Die Brachsen waren heute sehr kampfstark. Allgemein scheint das Gewässer in Fahrt zu kommen. Überall platscht und raubt es bereits. 

Nach einem guten Biss und einem etwas komischen Drill, bei dem ich davon ausgehe, dass der fisch quer Gehakt war, schlitzte mir dieser aus. Sekunden später bog sich die OCC Rute. Der fisch hing und nach einer harten Flucht zeigte sich eine monströse Brachse an der Oberfläche. Diese war sehr dunkel gefärbt und wütete im Wasser. Zwei mal dachte ich, dass sie festhängen würde, da sie sich nicht mehr bewegte. Allerdings stand der Fisch beide male einfach nur wie ein störrisches Rind am Grund. Der Kescher war bereits in Position und die Brachse noch ca. 2 m davon entfernt, als mir plötzlich meine Montage entgegen flog und der Fisch wieder in die Freiheit entkam. Ausgeschlitzt. Ohje Ohje. Naja, vielleicht kriege ich ein solches Exemplar nochmal an den Haken. Dort scheinen sich einige gute Fische zu tummeln.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute früh war, wie schon seit Tagen, ds perfekte Angelwetter und ich hatte ja wegen der Zeitumstellung eine ganze Stunde GESPART. Jawohl, ich hatte nämlich Nightshift und musste folglich eine Stunde weniger arbeiten. Schlauer Fuchs der ich bin, habe ich mich nicht ins Bett gelegt sondern die GEWONNENE Stunde an den Bach begeben. Und noch etwas Zeit angehängt. 

Das war auch nötig, es lief nämlich äußerst zäh. Vorsichtige Zupfer alle paar Minuten wechselten sich mit Funkstille ab und es dauerte fast zwei Stunden, bis der erste Fisch hing. Ein Fighter von einem Karpfen, gefühlt mindestens 5 Pfund schwer und einen halben Meter lang. Es waren aber höchstens 45cm und drei Pfund. 

Etwas später gab es noch einen kleinen Gründling und das wars. 
Auf dem Kirchenschiff befindet sich ein Storchennest und es hat mehrmals zu mir herunter geklappert. Applaus? Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ich meine fast, so etwas wie einen hämischen Unterton herausgehört zu haben. 

Sorry für das schlechte Fischbild, die Sonne hat das Display unsichtbar gemacht...


----------



## Mescalero

Niklas32 
Ein herzliches Petri zum Bleiregen! Ich würde den Fisch nicht als Güster ansehen, die Brustflossen sind recht lang und ich meine es sind mehr als 50 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie.


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> Niklas32
> Ein herzliches Petri zum Bleiregen! Ich würde den Fisch nicht als Güster ansehen, die Brustflossen sind recht lang und ich meine es sind mehr als 50 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie.


Ja. Aber das Maul war nicht so recht ausstülpbar und die Schwanzflosse ist sehr kurz und kaum geteilt.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute früh war, wie schon seit Tagen, ds perfekte Angelwetter und ich hatte ja wegen der Zeitumstellung eine ganze Stunde GESPART. Jawohl, ich hatte nämlich Nightshift und musste folglich eine Stunde weniger arbeiten. Schlauer Fuchs der ich bin, habe ich mich nicht ins Bett gelegt sondern die GEWONNENE Stunde an den Bach begeben. Und noch etwas Zeit angehängt.
> 
> Das war auch nötig, es lief nämlich äußerst zäh. Vorsichtige Zupfer alle paar Minuten wechselten sich mit Funkstille ab und es dauerte fast zwei Stunden, bis der erste Fisch hing. Ein Fighter von einem Karpfen, gefühlt mindestens 5 Pfund schwer und einen halben Meter lang. Es waren aber höchstens 45cm und drei Pfund.
> 
> Etwas später gab es noch einen kleinen Gründling und das wars.
> Auf dem Kirchenschiff befindet sich ein Storchennest und es hat mehrmals zu mir herunter geklappert. Applaus? Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ich meine fast, so etwas wie einen hämischen Unterton herausgehört zu haben.
> 
> Sorry für das schlechte Fischbild, die Sonne hat das Display unsichtbar gemacht...
> Anhang anzeigen 402433
> Anhang anzeigen 402432


Is der süüüss, Petri!

Bei mir hat die Heringssaison offiziell begonnen..


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen Fängern, bei mir das übliche, natürlich nix, aber sehr schön wars, 2 alte Freude die ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen habe getroffen, der eine war gerade wider mit seinem E-Bike weg da kam schon der zweite und so war auch nicht viel mit fischen, aber egal war toll.
allen noch einen schönen erholsamen Sonntag


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. Auch wenn es mit den Fischen nicht so lief wie erhofft so sind die Bilder doch sehr stimmungsvoll und gelungen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

Heul, seufz, schluchz,...! Ich will auch!!! Darf aber noch nicht!!!

Ein ganz dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Niklas32

Mich hat es mal wieder ans Wasser verschlagen. 







Hier bin ich das erste mal auf Friedfisch unterwegs. Nachdem sich eine Weile nichts tat und ich die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben hatte, kam doch ein Biss. Seitdem ist aber wieder Ruhe.


----------



## daci7

Ich hab auch den Sabber im Maulwinkel, wenn ich eure Berichte so lese ... ein herzliches Petri in die Runde!
Am Diebstag geht's mit dem Lütten zum Ultraschall und evtl MRT - je nach Befund geht's danach ans Wasser!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Am Flüsschen gab's heute wieder viele Plötzen und eine hübsche Rotfeder.


----------



## daci7

Boar, was für feurige Flossen!! 
... und was ne Mopsnase, das Augenrot ...


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Da hast aber wirklich eine *Klamotte* erwischt -


Einer meiner wichtigsten Einflüsse für die Johnniehatz war Euer 'Das Glück des Tüchtigen' Fideo. Und in der Schlüsselszene raunzt Bernd Steffen beim Drill einer prächtigen Tulipmaschine ganz westfälisch aus dem Mundwinkel (komme selber aus Kamen): "KerwattisdattdennfürneKlamotte" 

Das hat mich tief beeindruckt und geprägt, viel tiefer noch als die sinnvollen Tackle- und Taktiktips in dem Fideo.

Seitdem wollte ich immer genau den Satz genauso abgebrüht herausknarzen, wenn ich vor Zeugen im Drill bin. 
Manchmal, wenn keine Spaziergänger in der Nähe sind, und ich nen 35er einkurbele oder einen Hänger habe übe ich heimlich, und nur die Vöglein und Eichhörnchen hören es:  "KerwattisdattdennfürneKlamotte"  Inzwischen kann ich das sogar mit Kippe im Mundwinkel.


----------



## geomas

Ein Petri in die weite Ükel-Republik!!






Nach der Arbeit war ich auch noch mal am Wasser. Und es hat super gebissen. Anfangs gab es schöne Plötz bis Ende 20 auf Breadpunch an der Browning CK F1 Wand (als Bomb gefischt), später daran einen Ukelei. Habe es dann mit der alten Trophy Kevlar Feeder auf „der langen Bahn” versucht - mit Liquibread im 10gr-Swimfeeder und Pellets/Dumbells am Haarvorfach. Und da gab es dann fast Biß auf Biß. Etliche Plötz von „klein” bis Ende 20.






Habe anfangs die gelben Wafter von Ringers als Köder benutzt, später dann aus Neugier helle Dumbells, die stark nach Schokolade rochen und von der Struktur her bröckeliger waren als jene von Ringers. Und da gab es wirklich fast Instant-Bisse. Diese Pellets waren eine unbeschriftete Beigabe eines netten Angelhändlers, den muß ich mal fragen, was er mir da an „heißer Ware” geschickt hat.

Zum Ende hin habe ich dann Dosenmais per Baitband angeboten (funktioniert super) und auch da biß es hervorragend.





Ein guter Aland von irgendwas um 47cm biß auf Mais und zum Schluß hin noch das erste...





Güsterchen!! des Jahres 2022.

Ach ja, auch Erle und Weide konnte ich (in Teilen) landen, es gab keinerlei Verluste.
Das Feedergum-Rig an der Feederrute hat sich erneut gut gemacht. Der Browning CK F1 Wand fehlt die letzte Klasse einer teuren Rute,
aber die Aktion paßt für den angedachten Zweck super, sie ist wunderbar handlich und paßt perfekt zum Rausschlenzen kleiner Würfelbleie.
Bin echt happy mit dem Kauf. Die F1 Tickler aus der gleichen Serie werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit nochmals gründlich checken.


----------



## Astacus74

Allen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und was auf die Schuppen legen konnten ein dickes Petri Heil und Dank für die schönen Bilder und Berichte 

Bis auf einen kleinen Ausflug mit der Kleinen (leider ohne Angel) an meine Stelle hat es nicht sollen sein aaaber die Saat ist
gesät.
An meinem Platz saßen 2 Vereinskumpels (Vater und Sohn) und die haben gefangen, 18 Brassen bis 63cm und einen Schuppi
mit 77cm, bei drei Brassen war ich mit der Kleinen dabei und die hat ganz große Augen gekriegt als sie die Brassen gesehen hat...
Wie heißt das so schön erst mal langsam anfüttern dann läuft es, hoffe ich und naja jetzt werden die Tage wirklich länger und
der Abendansitz lohnt sich ja auch da muß ich mal sehen das ich immer Alles startklar habe, sind ja nur max. 5 Fußminuten 
bis zum Fluß



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anbei mal noch mein Sitzplatz von oben.



Könnte man sich nicht die untersten Steine zu einer Art großen Stufe zusammenlegen dann hast du zumindest bei Flachwasser
einen etwas verbesserten Sitzplatz.
Und vielleicht Platz zum messen...



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Sabber im Maulwinkel, wenn ich eure Berichte so lese ... ein herzliches Petri in die Runde!
> Am Diebstag geht's mit dem Lütten zum Ultraschall und evtl MRT - je nach Befund geht's danach ans Wasser!



Da drück ich dem Kleinen die Daumen das das bald vorbei ist.


Gruß Frank


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle , wieder viele schöne Berichte und schöne Fänge. Ich war heute wieder an der Werse, konnte aber nur 2 Stündchen angeln , da ich das Vordach neu machen musste. Ich habe mit kleinen Breadpunch und Pose an der alten Ehmanns Rute gefischt und um die 40 Wappenfischchens gefangen, sowie eine kleine Güster.  War auf jeden Fall sehr kurzweilig.

# abendliche Kurzansitze
Da ich ja direkt am Wasser wohne eigentlich ideal für mich. Leider  schleppe ich immer viel zu viel mit. Ich muss mir da echt mal was  überlegen um ein kleines Setup zu haben mit dem man in 3 Minuten loskommt.


----------



## geomas

Petri, Dirk!
Das Thema „Kurzansitz am nahegelegenen Gewässer” ist ja auch meins, und noch immer schleppe ich viel zu viel Kram mit ans Wasser.
Da ich momentan auf Lebendköder verzichte ist ein Blitz-Start zum Wasser aber immer möglich. Ein Griff ins Regal (paar Scheiben Brot) oder den Kühlschrank (Plastikdose mit umgefülltem Dosenmais), Tasche ist meist klar, Kescher, Rute, kompaktes Futteral mit Dreibein und Banksticks, ab gehts.
Ach ja, die aktuell hier benutzte Tasche ist so ein „Bucket-Bag” - ein rechteckiger Plastikeimer umhüllt von vielen Außentaschen, oben gepolstert bietet er ne Sitzmöglichkeit.


----------



## Mescalero

Liebe Stammtischbrüder, man kommt fast nicht nach mit dem Petri, inzwischen geht wirklich die Post ab.

Petri Heil Professor Tinca zu den wie immer makellosen und zahlreichen Fängen, geomas zur ersten Güster 22, Aland und den Plötzen, skyduck zum vollen Ükelkescher, Niklas32 zur Bratpfanne!

ich hatte schon länger einen Dämmerungsansitz vor und heute hat es geklappt. Am kleinen Bach war kurz nach Sonnenuntergang richtig viel Action, überall Ukelei an der Oberfläche, fast schon wie im Sommer.
Mein Wurm wurde immer wieder angeknabbert aber jeder Anhieb ging ins Leere. Irgendwann hing dann doch ein kleiner dünner Aal. Ein Wechsel der Stelle machte es nicht besser, im Gegenteil: jetzt blieben auch die Zupfer aus. Es wurde auch empfindlich kühl von unten, es ist halt noch/erst März.

Mir ging es letztens beim Gerlinger (nur ein Tütchen Haken kaufen, weiter nix) ähnlich wie Niklas und eins der leckeren Aromasprays lag im Körbchen. Das riecht so gut, dass ich es fast auf mein Käsebrot genebelt hätte aber weil es so teuer ist, und nur deshalb!, hab ich es mir verkniffen.

edit: Petri Minimax zum Süßwasserhering!


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Einer meiner wichtigsten Einflüsse für die Johnniehatz war Euer 'Das Glück des Tüchtigen' Fideo.



Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie genau die Angler sich Details aus unseren Büchern und wenigen Videos merken können und sich auskennen - sehr oft erlebt. 

In dem gleichen Video gibt es eine Einstellung die zeigt, dass der Ring vor dem Spitzenring des Quivers die Schnur nicht durchgezogen war. Darüber haben sich einige Angler 'nen Kopf gemacht und diskutiert, ob es Absicht war, ob Technik, Taktik dahinter steckt …

Gut, ich werde das Rätsel auch hier jetzt nicht lösen, to be continued …

Es wird schon noch werden mit der Klamotte Minimax, weiter üben … 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Liebe Stammtischbrüder, man kommt fast nicht nach mit dem Petri, inzwischen geht wirklich die Post ab.



Stimmt genau, das läuft gut an das Frühjahr, Petri allen die den Weg ans Wasser gefunden und gefangen haben! Ansonsten, bei denen der Kescher trocken blieb, war es aber bestimmt ein sonniger und erholsamer Angeltag.


Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Hab es gestern auch wider ans Wasser geschafft mit eher zähem Verlauf 





Mit kleinem Gepäck in Form einer Sitzkiepe und einer Feederrute tat ich mich gestern sehr schwer. Ganze 1,5h musste ich auf den ersten Biss warten der dann wider nicht hängenblieb und nur die Maden geklaut hat. Die Maden waren übrigens noch von Ende November  ......ob es daran lag ???
Meine Semmel verschmähten die Fische heute gänzlich und so blieb ich bei den "alten" Maden, mit Erfolg.






Nach gefühlten 8 Stunden und wechsel auf 14er Haken und 2 Maden fing ich dann einige dieser schönen Lauben und einen quergehakte Brachse die wohl keinen Hunger auf irgendwass hatte....Laichausschlag inc.

Am Ende kam noch dieser schöne Herr vorbei und verlangte nach der nicht gebrauchten Semmel die er dann auch ganz bekam.
Warum ? 
Weil er mich die ganze Zeit wärend des Angelns in Ruhe gelassen und erst gewartet hat bis ich zusammengepackt hab, zudem hatte er mir 2 Kanufahrer verscheucht  ......braver Herr Schwan, darfst gerne öfters kommen und deinen Obolus verlangen.


----------



## Thomas.

Feeder Rute#
ich habe am WE beim fischen nach langer langer zeit den skrupellosen Kollegen der mich vor 30 Jahren zum angeln verführt hat wieder getroffen, ich fragte ihm nach einer Empfehlung für eine Billige (ich muss dabei sagen er hatte noch nie Ahnung von Billig) Feeder Rute die ich für den Rhein haben möchte,

als spontane Antwort kam, Ey ich habe da eine für dich habe ich mir mal für den Rhein geholt aber nie benutzt (also Neu) kannste haben, eine Shimano Antares(das zu Billig) irgendwas mit 13 o. 14ft und irgendwas mit 150gr. WG .

nun meine frage, da ich keinerlei Ahnung von Feeder Ruten habe und auch nicht die genaue Typen Bezeichnung, finde ich auch nix genaues bei Googele, nur soviel das es keine Billig Rute ist(war) und auch schon einige Jahre auf den Buckel hat.
könnte das Teil was für den Rhein sein? weil für was anderes könnte ich sie nicht gebrauchen da Feedern nicht meins ist.
ich frage deshalb auch weil er mir als Preis 80€ genannt hat und auch nur wenn ich sie nicht weiter verhökere.

eigentlich hatte ich diese Rute im Visier


----------



## Tricast

Hallo Thomas, Du kannst natürlich auch die hier nehmen: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...es-ax-multi-medium-feeder/2028513730-230-9191  

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Ob die 150 gr und die Länge ausreicht am Rhein kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber "Antares" war einmal das Paradepferd.


----------



## Finke20

Moin liebe Stammtischbrüder,
da gab es ja wieder sehr schöne Fänge und Bericht. Petri an alle die Erfolgreich gewesen sind.



Tricast schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich auch die hier nehmen: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...es-ax-multi-medium-feeder/2028513730-230-9191



Diesen Link habe ich gedrückt und bekomme dieses Angezeigt. Habt ihr das auch? 






Das hatte ich zuvor noch nie bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gehabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nö.
Da geht ganz normal ebay-kleinanzeigen auf.


----------



## keinangelprofi

Thomas. Für den Rhein Viiiiel zu leicht, aber ich nehm sie für das Geld gerne!


----------



## Thomas.

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Thomas. Für den Rhein Viiiiel zu leicht, aber ich nehm sie für das Geld gerne!





Thomas. schrieb:


> und auch nur wenn ich sie nicht weiter verhökere.


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Diesen Link habe ich gedrückt und bekomme dieses Angezeigt. Habt ihr das auch?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402514
> 
> 
> Das hatte ich zuvor noch nie bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gehabt.



wer weiß auf was für Seiten du dich vorher rumgetrieben hast


----------



## skyduck

Also wenn das WG dort wo du hin gehst reicht, wirst du für 80€ niemals was besseres bekommen. Wenn es die 14 ft ist wird die heute noch zwischen 150 und 200 gehandelt und muss eine tolle Rute sein. Da werden heutige (gerade bei den aktuellen Preisen) Ruten um 80€ mMn niemals mithalten können.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Also wenn das WG dort wo du hin gehst reicht, wirst du für 80€ niemals was besseres bekommen. Wenn es die 14 ft ist wird die heute noch zwischen 150 und 200 gehandelt und muss eine tolle Rute sein. Da werden heutige (gerade bei den aktuellen Preisen) Ruten um 80€ mMn niemals mithalten können.


ob das WG reicht weiß ich leider nicht, da könnte rhinefisher oder daci7 vielleicht Auskunft drüber geben den die möchten mich zur Rhein Barbe führen 
gehe mir das Ding aber erstmal Mittwoch anschauen


----------



## daci7

Für meine Stellen reicht's! Nehmen!
Mehr dazu später, wenn ich heit habe.


----------



## Tricast

Immer an unseren Andal denken: Haben ist besser als brauchen!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ich war schon wieder kurz am Wasser: 2 fingerlange Ukelei, bei denen ich irgendwie an die Angelei mit Deadbaits denken mußte (es geht ihnen gut!) gab es an der CK F1 Tickler, dann 2 ordentliche Plötz und einen dunklen, aber nicht besonders großen Brassen /gut 40) konnte ich mit der alten und bislang selten gefischten Drennan Medium Feeder landen.
Alle auf Breadpunch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers!
Seit drei Wochen kämpfe ich gegen meine allfrühjährliche Fischereidepression.. .
Ganz langsam erwacht wieder der Drang ans Wasser.
Das war gestern.. .


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Petri, Dirk!
> Das Thema „Kurzansitz am nahegelegenen Gewässer” ist ja auch meins, und noch immer schleppe ich viel zu viel Kram mit ans Wasser.
> Da ich momentan auf Lebendköder verzichte ist ein Blitz-Start zum Wasser aber immer möglich. Ein Griff ins Regal (paar Scheiben Brot) oder den Kühlschrank (Plastikdose mit umgefülltem Dosenmais), Tasche ist meist klar, Kescher, Rute, kompaktes Futteral mit Dreibein und Banksticks, ab gehts.
> Ach ja, die aktuell hier benutzte Tasche ist so ein „Bucket-Bag” - ein rechteckiger Plastikeimer umhüllt von vielen Außentaschen, oben gepolstert bietet er ne Sitzmöglichkeit.


Ja für mich ist es fast ein körperliche Qual mich auf wenig zu fokussieren und nicht alle Eventualitäten einzubeziehen. Aber da ich die zukünftigen hellen abenstunden und Zeitfenster die sich auftun werden einfach, effektiv und ohne Stress nutzen möchte habe ich es jetzt einmal versucht. Folgende kleine Fotoreportage ist dabei rausgekommen . Verbesserungsvorschläge und konstruktive Diskussionen sind jederzeit willkommen. Vorweg sei gesagt, dass sowohl die Uferbeschaffenheit wie meine, hmm... ich sag mal anatomische Beschaffenheit den Einsatz von Bucket Rucksäcken oder so Klappsitze an Rucksäcken nicht zulassen.... 

*Also

Zielgewässer ist der Aasee mit vielen schönen Weißfischen. Da ich es gerne stimmig sowie fein mag und diese Ruten sowohl von der Transportlänge wie Gewicht und erwartete Zielfische gut passen habe ich mich für die Silstar Winklepicker und die feine Abu legerlite entschieden. Montiert ist die weicheste Spitze und eine Swingtip von Metal Mickey in Weiss. Als Rolle kommt passend die Abu longcast 2 und eine kleine 1000er Aero zum Einsatz. Auf beiden ist die gute Maxima einmal in 0,15 einmal in 0,18. Da das Gewässer recht hindernisfrei ist sollte das gut passen.*














*Als Quiver kommt mein bisher stiefmütterlich behandelter Korum Transistion 3 Rod Quiver zum Einsatz. Der ist sehr kompakt und kann entweder am Schultergurt oder auch sehr gut ausbalanciert am Hangriff getragen werden. Dortdrin wird ein faltbarer 26 Zoll Kescherkopf, das kleine Flussstativ für die vordere Ablage und ein Blanstick für die hintere Ablage, sowie ein paar Ersatzspitzen, Swingtips transportiert. Der 2m Keschersstab hat vorne neben den Ruten eine passende Befestigung. Das große Fach ist komplett frei und könnte je nach Wetterbedingungen noch einen leichten Schirm oder wahlweise das Supralite Shelter oder Day shelter aufnehmen. Ist aber erst einmal nicht Sinn der Sache.










Zusammen mit den gepackten Ruten sieht das dann so aus:






An Krempel geht dann eine der schon oft gesehenen und echt zweckmäßigen Korumboxen zum Einsatz. Dort drin befinden sich neben Priest, Messer und den fest arretierten Zubehör, eine Auswahl an 20 g Körben und 20g Methodkörben inklusive Förmchen., keine anderen Modelle. Man könnte diese auch komplett weglassen aber so bin ich allgemein noch flexible und könnte auch einfach eine Alternativrute mitnehmen zum Method Feedern. Des weiteren befindet sich ein paar Haken in den gedachten Größen und ein paar ICS Bombs in verschiednen Gewichten in der Box. Untendrunter liegt noch eine kleine Box mit Beads und Gummikappen sowie Knicklichthalter.




*


*Damit ist das Montagematerial komplett gedeckelt. Weiterhin kommen mit ein kleiner Falteimer mit Schnurr zum Wasserholen, eine Faltschüssel um selbiges reinzufüllen, ein paar Handtücher, eine Futterschleuder und ein an den Stuhl befestigbarer Baitbowl, der dann sowohl als Köderhalter, Kaffebecherhalter und Ablage dienen soll.






Als Sitzmöglichkeit dient der kleine Suprlaite Chair, der wiegt nur 2,7 kg. Ausgestattet mit einen dicken Outdoorkissen für den alten Mann und Halterungen für Anbauteile ist der für kurzweiliges sitzen durchaus komfortabel und auch sehr widerstandsfähig .






Der Krempel wird dann in einen kleinen Transition Rucksack gepackt. Es ginge auch eine wesentlich kleinere Tasche, aber so habe ich noch genug Platz für Köder und Proviant. Aber der Hauptgrund für diese Wahl ist das passende Besfestigungssystem für den Stuhl. Auch das lange isolierte Seiten-Kühlfach könnte im Sommer gute Dienste leisten. Im Deckel befinden sich dann neben den Papieren und  den obligatorischen Müllbeuteln noch das Massband, eine Stirmlampe und ein Ersatzmesser.









Zusammen ist das Ganze dann, wie ich finde sehr übersichtlich und super transportabel, sollte aber trotzdem ein wenig Komfort bieten und sehr gut funktionieren.






jetzt freue ich mich erstmal auf den ersten Einsatz ohne großes Hochgehieve aus dem Keller. *


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Ausgestattet mit einen dicken Outdoorkissen



Was ist das für ein Kissen?


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> Also wenn das WG dort wo du hin gehst reicht, wirst du für 80€ niemals was besseres bekommen. Wenn es die 14 ft ist wird die heute noch zwischen 150 und 200 gehandelt und muss eine tolle Rute sein. Da werden heutige (gerade bei den aktuellen Preisen) Ruten um 80€ mMn niemals mithalten können.


Bei mir kommt da als Preis 280€ und nicht 80€?


----------



## geomas

Wow, skyduck , das ist ja ne „dicke Anbiete” in Sachen Tackle!
Sieht richtig gut aus, aber immer noch nach ner Menge Gewicht.

Ne Weile habe ich kurze Angelsessions nur mit einer leichten Grundrute bestritten (Picker oder Swingtip) und kam an „Kleinkram” mit einer winzigen Box aus: paar Briefchen lose Haken, ein paar kleine Bombs oder DS-Bleie, 3 kleinste Futterkörbe. So eine Spontaneinsatz-Tasche will ich mir auch wieder vorbereiten, muß dann nur Papiere und Köder zuladen.


----------



## geomas

hester schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt da als Preis 280€ und nicht 80€?


Das (80€) war der von Thomas' Kumpel aufgerufene Freundschaftspreis für Thomas. , wenn ich das richtig begriffen habe.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - die Daumen sind gedrückt! Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal gut aus bei Dir am Wasser!


----------



## Mescalero

Du angelst schneller als man "Petri Heil" rufen kann geomas ! 

Eigentlich sah der Plan für heute kein Angeln vor, aber ich habe bis jetzt viel mehr erledigt als gedacht. Mir kommt der Vicequestore Patta aus "Commisario Brunetti" in den Sinn: "Ich wünschte, alle meine Mitarbeiter wären so effizient wie ich."

Weil es heute richtig warm ist, über 20 Grad sind es jetzt, gehe ich später für eineinhalb oder zwei Stunden an den See. Ein bisschen Feedern vielleicht, mal sehen.

Unterdessen kam meine Big Fish Rute an, ich bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich am Wasser macht. Der erste Eindruck ist schonmal richtig gut. Es ist eine Zoomrute, sie kann entweder in 11" oder 13" gefischt werden und im Vergleich zu anderen, zarten Ruten ist sie wirklich "beefy".
Brent Auger, einer der Chefs von Dragontail, hat diese Rute ursprünglich für sich selbst entwickelt, weil er gern auf große Regenbögen, Steelhead und auch mal Barbe oder Karpfen fischt. Dafür möchte ich sie auch nehmen. Und für die fetten, bisher unfangbaren Brückendöbel.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Kissen?


war vom großen A 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06XRGCFKV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1

scheint es im Moment aber nur im Türkis im 4er Pack zu geben .

Habe ich auf jeden Fall schon recht lange und ist schon eine ordentliche Komfortverbesserung...


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt da als Preis 280€ und nicht 80€?


ja es ging darum er könnte sie für 80€ kriegen und überlegt diese zu nehmen oder sich eine neue zu kaufen. Deswegen die Aussage das er neu für 80€ garantiert keine bessere Rute bekommen wird. Wie gesagt gehandelt wird sie um die 200 oder bestimmt auch wie du gefunden hast bei guten Zustand 280.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> scheint es im Moment aber nur im Türkis im 4er Pack zu geben .



Danke dir aber das kommt natürlich nicht in Frage aufgrund der mir fehlenden farblich abgestimmten Kombo. Bin ja nicht Minimax ....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Und für die fetten, bisher unfangbaren Brückendöbel.



Cooles Teil!
Bin gepsannt ob das etwas wird.


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> ja es ging darum er könnte sie für 80€ kriegen und überlegt diese zu nehmen oder sich eine neue zu kaufen. Deswegen die Aussage das er neu für 80€ garantiert keine bessere Rute bekommen wird. Wie gesagt gehandelt wird sie um die 200 oder bestimmt auch wie du gefunden hast bei guten Zustand 280.


Ja dann, zuschlagen.


----------



## Tricast

Da Thomas am überlegen war ist das überhaupt etwas musste ich doch gleich mal das Angebot für 280 € einstellen damit er eine Entscheidungshilfe hat. Wir sind eben Kumpels wenn es darauf ankommt.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke dir aber das kommt natürlich nicht in Frage aufgrund der mir fehlenden farblich abgestimmten Kombo. Bin ja nicht Minimax ....


Wosss? Bei mir muss ALLES farblich abgestimmt sein!


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Wosss? Bei mir muss ALLES farblich abgestimmt sein!


wie, in Türkis?


----------



## Niklas32

Ich bin heute wieder mal an den kleinen flachen See gepilgert. Leider war die bevorzugte Stelle belegt  und so sitze ich jetzt leicht unzufrieden an einer anderen Stelle. Hier hat er es leider recht krautig und nur wenn der Haken zufällig mal nicht direkt im Gestrüpp landet, gibt es Bisse. Allesamt bisher von kleinen Plötzen.







Gestern konnte ich nach der einzelnen Brachse noch zwei Plötzen fangen. Die Bisse kamen aber nur sehr vereinzelt. Aus dem Gewässer wurde ich gestern nicht mehr schlau. 


Eine hübsche Ordnung hast du da skyduck. Ich schleppe immer zu viel Zubehör mit. Beispielsweise meine Futterkelle die ich nur zum Karpfenangeln nutze oder ein prall gefülltes Posenrohr, obwohl ich zu 99% am Feedern bin.


----------



## hester

Tricast schrieb:


> Da Thomas am überlegen war ist das überhaupt etwas musste ich doch gleich mal das Angebot für 280 € einstellen damit er eine Entscheidungshilfe hat. Wir sind eben Kumpels wenn es darauf ankommt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Mea culpa, hatte ich nicht geschnallt


----------



## Skott

Thomas. schrieb:


> wer weiß auf was für Seiten du dich vorher rumgetrieben hast


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## Niklas32

Zum Abschluss erbarmte sich noch ein kleiner Karpfen. Sonst tat sich nicht viel.


----------



## Mescalero

So, bin wieder vom See zurück. Auf dem Hinweg war ich gleich noch Grundnahrungsmittel einkaufen und hatte Pils im Auto. Die Gelegenheit wurde natürlich genutzt, die Camoklamotten rausgekramt, Kiste Bier neben den Hocker und bräsig geglotzt, um die vorbeilaufenden Spaziergänger zu beeindrucken.

Nein, nur Spaß. Aber ein Pils habe ich mir wirklich aufgemacht, es war einfach zu schön in der Abendsonne. Leider blies (blos, blaste, bliss?) der Wind äußerst unangenehm. 

Neben der OCC Rute mit Wurm hatte ich eine Feedermontage draußen mit den völlig sinnlosen Drennan Scopex Dumbbells. Als Futter gab es LB mit Milch um die Konsistenz method-tauglich zu machen. 

Nachdem die Sonne untergegangen war, lies der Wind etwas nach, kühl wurde es trotzdem sehr schnell. Bisse gab es nicht. Das ist eben Teich, im Bach ist ein 2 h unangetasteter Wurm eigentlich nicht denkbar.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Niklas32 ! Schöner kleiner Schuppi!

Die Sitzposition auf der Treppe im Hafen wäre mir mittlerweile zu ungemütlich. Da würde ich wohl versuchen, irgendetwas zu installieren, um mehr Sitzfläche zu haben.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero - Glückwunsch zur Big-Fish-Rute. Wirst Du die auch fischen wie die weiße OCC-Rute? Also mit Pose, ledgernd, mit Gummiköder je nach Lust und Laune? Ich habe angesichts an der Wasseroberfläche spielender Ukelei zunehmend Lust, denen „irgendwie” eine kleine Fliege anzubieten.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo erstmal,
allen die am Wochenende draußen waren ein Petri.

Heute hab ich mal wieder einen unserer Teiche besucht. Vereinskollege sagte mir die Tage da wären große Brassen drinne. Hat sich aber keine gezeigt.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Als Ruten war wieder die Kunan Matche und die alte Sportexfeeder am Start.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Erfolg hatte ich auch:














Insgesamt waren es 3Karpfen, 1Barsch, 1Rotfeder und 4Augenrot. Geangelt habe ich von 16:00-20:00, dann wollte der Hund nach hause. Köder waren Maden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Mescalero - Glückwunsch zur Big-Fish-Rute. Wirst Du die auch fischen wie die weiße OCC-Rute? Also mit Pose, ledgernd, mit Gummiköder je nach Lust und Laune? Ich habe angesichts an der Wasseroberfläche spielender Ukelei zunehmend Lust, denen „irgendwie” eine kleine Fliege anzubieten.


Der Plan ist erstmal, mit Nymphen zu fischen. Mal sehen, in Stein ist das nicht gemeißelt.
Ukel mit der Fliege funktioniert bestimmt und macht sicher Spaß, probiert habe ich das noch nie. Trockenfliegen sind ja ein Kapitel für sich....

kuttenkarl 
Schöne Mischung, Petri Heil!


----------



## Tokka

Ich wollte heute mal nach den ersten Frühjahrsschleien im alten Kiessee schauen. 






Einmal Pop-Up mit Feederrute und einmal Dendro/Made-Mix mit Match und Liftmontage. Der erste Füsch war ein kleener Barsch. Herrlich, der erste Streifen-Punk in diesem Jahr.






Später kamen noch 3 Karpfen bis 50cm.










Mit den Schleien war es noch nix. Aber immerhin gibt es wieder Leben im Wasser. Juchuh


----------



## Tricast

Mir ist es eben noch einmal durch den Kopf gegangen als ich an die Fangbilder vom Prof. dachte. Immer wenn ich mal ganz für mich angel und weit und breit keiner dabei ist dann fange ich auch wie der Prof.; nur dicke Fische und jede Menge, doch wehe einer kommt vorbei oder ist dabei dann ist es wie abgeschnitten. Nur noch vereinzelt mal Kütfisch. Geht es Euch auch so oder habe nur ich diese Unbill. Jedenfalls haben andere Angler in meiner Gegenwart einen ganz schlechten Einfluss auf mein Fangergebnis.   

Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen Abend
wünscht Euch Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri zu Euren bunt gemischten Fängen, Tokka  und kuttenkarl ! Mal sehen, wann die Tincas in Freßlaune kommen.

Tricast - hmmm, ich fange eigentlich immer gut ;-) 
Besonders gut sind die Fänge natürlich dann, wenn 20m weiter „Raubis” erfolglos ihre Kopytos oder Edel-Baits durch die Luft schleudern und durchs kühle Naß leiern. Ne, nur ein Spaß, aber das Jahr 2022 ist in der Tat gut ins Laufen gekommen für mich.


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, Niklas32 ! Schöner kleiner Schuppi!
> 
> Die Sitzposition auf der Treppe im Hafen wäre mir mittlerweile zu ungemütlich. Da würde ich wohl versuchen, irgendetwas zu installieren, um mehr Sitzfläche zu haben.


Danke. 

Ja. Ideal ist das alles nicht. Das größere Problem ist allerdings, dass ich sehr weit links um die Ecke werfe, da der Bereich dort durch eine Brücke begrenzt wird. Wenn ein besserer Fisch hängt, springe ich immer auf und Klettere links auf der steilen Steinfläche umher und hole den fisch dort mit dem Kescher ab. Davor ist leider eine Kante und uferbewuchs im Wasser, daher muss ich den fisch immer ein wenig entgegen. Ich sehe mich da schon irgendwann ausrutschen. 

Eine tolle Strecke Tokka, besonders die Karpfen sind toll gezeichnet. 

Auch dein Gewässer und Fangbericht gefällt mir sehr gut kuttenkarl 

Echt toll was hier in letzter Zeit so abgeht und gefangen wird.


----------



## skyduck

N’Abend liebe Friedos,
Ich habe heute das schöne Wetter und die Stunde mehr Tageslicht für einen Feierabend Ansitz genutzt. Dazu konnte ich dann direkt mein Setup für den Kurzansitz testen.
Man merkt wirklich das die Gewässer jetzt zum Leben erwachen, ich habe in den gut zwei Stunden über 25 Rotaugen, ein paar kleinere Brassen bis 30 cm und 3 Güster gefangen. Zeitweise habe ich nur die Swingtip gefischt da es immer wenn ich gerade die Picker beködert habe gebissen hat. 
Die Abu Legerlite konnte ich bisher so gut wie gar nicht einsetzen aus Mangel an passenden Gewässern. Hier am See passt sie wunderbar und ich bin voll von ihr begeistert, eine echt Klasse Rute. Jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich mich nicht von ihr getrennt habe.
Der Aasee scheint so fischreich zu sein, dass es wohl eher die Herausforderung werden wird die besseren Exemplare zu erwischen und nicht überhaupt welche zu kriegen.
 Nach meinen jahrelangen von Grundeln durchsetzten Entbehrungen an der Ruhr bin ich sehr froh wieder so ein tolles Gewässer direkt vor der Haustür zu haben.
Da meine anvisierte Stelle am Segelhafen ziemlich rummelig war habe ich mich aufs Geratewohl ein paar hundert Meter weiter an die Uferböschung gesetzt. Es war recht steil, so dass ich die hinteren Stuhlbeine eingeklappt lassen musste. Ingesamt war es aber doch recht gemütlich .
Nächstes mal nehme ich statt der Picker die Drennan legermaster mit und werde diese mit größeren Ködern etwas abseits legen. Eine leichte Rute reicht hier voll und ganz.


----------



## geomas

Super, Dirk, freut mich, daß es jetzt so richtig bei Dir läuft!


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil, da sind heute ja wider schöne Fisch rausgekommen 




skyduck schrieb:


> # abendliche Kurzansitze
> Da ich ja direkt am Wasser wohne eigentlich ideal für mich. Leider schleppe ich immer viel zu viel mit. Ich muss mir da echt mal was überlegen um ein kleines Setup zu haben mit dem man in 3 Minuten loskommt.



ich werde mir wieder Standartmäßig meinen Handkarren/Fahrradanhänger klarmachen, da hab ich dann alles dabei Sitzkiepe,
Eimer, Rutenfutteral mit Zubehör, Kescher und vielleicht noch einen Karpfenstuhl.
Der steht dann Abmarschbereit im Fahrradschuppen nur noch frische Köder und es kann losgehen, der kürzeste weg ca. 200m
und der weiteste ca. 3km also von zu Fuß bis Fahrrad kein Problem alles kann.

Für Kurzansitze mit leichten Gepäck ähm nu ja das mach ich nur mit der Spinnrute sonst sind immer 3 Ruten scharf, möglichst aufgeteilt mit verschiedenen Methoden/Ködern.

Ansonsten fällt es mir schwer mich auf ein wenig kleines Handgepäck zu beschränken, ich brauch immer das Gefühl mich auf
sich ändernden Bedingungen einstellen zukönnen.

Wenn das nicht möglich ist, ist das verdammt schwer sich zu entscheiden


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen und dickes Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages!
Toll wie es momentan läuft.

Die nächstens Tage wird es ja leider wieder kälter(sogar mit Nachfrost). Da gehen die Wassertemperaturen dann auch wieder nach unten.



Tricast schrieb:


> Mir ist es eben noch einmal durch den Kopf gegangen als ich an die Fangbilder vom Prof. dachte. Immer wenn ich mal ganz für mich angel und weit und breit keiner dabei ist dann fange ich auch wie der Prof.; nur dicke Fische und jede Menge, doch wehe einer kommt vorbei oder ist dabei dann ist es wie abgeschnitten. Nur noch vereinzelt mal Kütfisch.



Das ist schade Heinz.
Ich wünschte du fängst immer wie der PröfPröf und nicht nur wenn keiner guckt.
Sorry.....

Im Ernst - fangen die anderen Angler denn gut/besser?


----------



## Skott

skyduck 
PETRI lieber Dirk, das hört sich doch sehr gut an, ich habe gestern und am letzten Dienstag an der Ruhr zweimal ganz leise die _Marseillaise _gesungen...

Was hast du da für interessante Rutenstrümpfe, Eigenbau??


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist schade Heinz.
> Ich wünschte du fängst immer wie der PröfPröf und nicht nur wenn keiner guckt.
> Sorry.....
> 
> Im Ernst - fangen die anderen Angler denn gut/besser?


Professor Tinca : Der Beitrag sollte nur zur Belustigung beitragen und natürlich fängt eine besser als ich. Es kann schon mal vorkommen dass einer besser fängt aber dann mit drei Ruten. Ich fische grundsätzlich nur mit einer Rute, ein Spleen von mir. Aber wie meine Mutter immer sagte: Wir müssen so verbraucht werden wie wir sind.   


Skott schrieb:


> skyduck
> Was hast du da für interessante Rutenstrümpfe, Eigenbau??


Genau, wo hast Du die Socken her?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## MS aus G

Na da gibt es aber mal ganz viele dicke Petris in die Ükelrunde von mir!!!

Bei mir war heute Morgen mal was "Negatives",, positiv!!! Morgen kann ich mich hoffentlich Freitesten und dann.....!?!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Niklas32

Moin. 
Ich war heute morgen extra früh wach und am Hafen unterwegs. Es lief heute morgen einfach nicht rund. 






Erst kamen die Fische nicht so recht in Gang. Nach einigem sehr vorsichtigem hin und her gab es dann mal zwei Güstern. 






Nach einiger Zeit ohne verwerteten Biss hing dann endlich mal etwas größeres am Haken und ich konnte eine gute End-50er Brachse landen. 






Im Anschluss trat dann das gestern noch besprochene ein und ich rutschte auf dem Rückweg zum Sitzplatz irgendwie auf einer Stufe ab. Mit einem halben Salto find ich mich plötzlich am unteren Ende des Absatzes auf den Steinen wieder. Ist aber ansonsten alles glimpflich abgelaufen und nichts weiter passiert. 

Nachdem ich mal wieder eine Montage an irgendeinem blöden Hänger im Wasser versenkt habe, konnte ich noch eine mittlere Brachse fangen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Danach gab es nur noch vorsichtiges Gezupfel an der Feederrute, welches ich nicht verwerten konnte. 
Zum Ende hin tat sich endlich mal was an der OCC-Rute mit method Korb. Fischkontakt war nur kurz da. Beim Einholen vermerkte ich dann, dass der Haken ab war.  Keine Ahnung ob ich zu blöd zum binden war oder ob was anderes passiert ist.
So bin ich dann irgendwann wieder nach Hause abgezogen.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Zum Ende hin tat sich endlich mal was an der OCC-Rute mit method Korb. Fischkontakt war nur kurz da. Beim Einholen vermerkte ich dann, dass der Haken ab war.  Keine Ahnung ob ich zu blöd zum binden war oder ob was anderes passiert ist.
> So bin ich dann irgendwann wieder nach Hause abgezogen.


Nun ja, was war denn der Köder...in den Häfen in MD wimmelt es nur so an Wollhandkrabben ...fischiges, Würmer und Maden lieben die.


----------



## Niklas32

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Nun ja, was war denn der Köder...in den Häfen in MD wimmelt es nur so an Wollhandkrabben ...fischiges, Würmer und Maden lieben die.


Mit denen hatte ich da erstaunlicherweise noch keine Probleme. Köder war Mais Made. Bin mir aber recht sicher das es ein fisch war. Die Spitze wurde ordentlich krumm gezogen und beim Aufnehmen der Rute zappelte es kurz.


----------



## skyduck

Skott schrieb:


> skyduck
> PETRI lieber Dirk, das hört sich doch sehr gut an, ich habe gestern und am letzten Dienstag an der Ruhr zweimal ganz leise die _Marseillaise _gesungen...
> 
> Was hast du da für interessante Rutenstrümpfe, Eigenbau??


Skott Tricast 

Jain, ich habe mir einfach die billigen langen aus China im 10er Pack  bestellt (Bucht oder auch Am...) , dann oben passend abgeschnitten und mit Panzertape gebunden. Funktioniert super und du hast für jede Rute die individuell passende Länge. Da ich ja meißtens Quiver vewende wo die Ruten oben rausschauen sind diese Dinger echt Gold wert.... Stück kosten dann je nach Schnapp nur 1,50 bis 2 € (gibt es auch noch günstiger aber dann kommen sie wahrscheinlich erst 2023 mit nen Paddelboot)


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Skott Tricast
> 
> aus China im 10er Pack  bestellt (Bucht oder auch Am...)


hättest du dazu mal die entsprechenden Links, lieber Dirk? Ich habe unter "Rutenstrümpfe" nichts dergleichen gefunden oder was muss ich bei der Suche eingeben?


----------



## PirschHirsch

Probiere es mal mit dem Suchbegriff "Rod Sleeves", dann müsste was kommen.


----------



## skyduck

Skott 

Mit Rutensocken findest du mehr

z.B. das aktuell günstigste auf die Schnelle:

https://www.amazon.de/ZZBIQS-Angelruten-H%C3%BClsen-geflochtene-Netzrutensocken-Angelrute/dp/B08L227FTD/ref=sr_1_5?crid=S5SB8PS6DDBT&keywords=rutensocken&qid=1648561621&sprefix=rutenso%2Caps%2C74&sr=8-5


----------



## Skott

Danke an PirschHirsch und skyduck !


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Für was war den der Fibatube eigentlich ursprünglich vorgesehen. 255 cm sieht nach Spinnrute oder so etwa aus.


Richtig, Roland. Ursprünglich als Spinnrute gedacht. 
Heute war ich mit derselben Combo unterwegs. Allerdings mit anderer Montage und ausnahmsweise mal an einem anderen Gewässer. Freie Leine mit Tulip. Das Ganze dann mit der Strömung treiben lassen. 
2 Aussteiger hatte ich. Einen konnte ich dann allerdings landen. 












Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil Ti-it und Niklas32 !

Ich war heute am Bach und habe Breadpunch ins Wasser gehalten. Gehalten hat er leider überhaupt nicht gut! Es war die letzte Scheibe des eingefrorenen Toasts und schon angetaut fühlte es sich bröselig und feucht zugleich an, sehr seltsam. 

Ich bekam viele Bisse und oft noch bevor ich die Rute ablegen konnte aber eine Hundertstel Sekunde zu spät reagiert und das Brot war weg. Der Fisch natürlich auch. 
Trotzdem konnte ich einige Plötzen und eine Rotfeder landen. Ukelei auch, eins davon sauber in der Oberlippe gehakt, allerdings von außen.

Die Drennan Bandit Dumbells habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch mal probiert und natürlich hat sich kein Fisch dafür interessiert. 
Ich hatte mal eine Dose rote und pinkfarbene Dumbells, die haben gelegentlich Bisse produziert. Leider habe ich die irgendwo liegenlassen.


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ursprünglich als Spinnrute gedacht.



Ist eine schöne Rute, lediglich die Ringe wären mir persönlich zu groß. Aber ich weiß nicht, was du damit sonst noch so alles anstellen willst. Ist das grünes original Hardygarn, sieht so ähnlich aus?

Petri - schöner Döbel, auch der Swim sieht fangträchtig aus. Schöne Gewässer kannst du bei dir beangeln.

Petri Niklas32 und Mescalero!

Mescalero, das sind schöne kleine Gewässer die da beangelst, gefällt mir. 

Tight lines


----------



## rustaweli

Und er rennt und rennt...
Dicke Petris und Thanks all allround!
Eine Feierabendrunde drehen, vor kurzem war dies bei mir noch UL like. Aber angeregt durch geomas und skyduck - warum nicht kurz Pickern?! Rucksackstuhl, Kescher, Köder und kurz raus? Mal wieder mit der Old School. Altes Brot gemixt, Kleie und Reis dazu, fertig. Am Kanal angekommen noch eine Dose Mais geöffnet und fertig war ich, fast. Ansonsten hatte ich nur ein paar DS Bleie und Haken dabei. Auch die Montage war einfachster Sorte, Schlaufe, daraus Ledgerlink und Vorfach, Haken direkt gebunden und DS am Link. Das einzig "Grobe" war heute der Haken. Ein 10er Gamakatsu LS 3614F. Den Grundeln geschuldet. Die Haken lassen sich in der Größe einfacher lösen. Mit der Rotaugenpirsch wurde es wieder nix. Verzweifle noch. Auch nicht mit einer in Kaufnahme einer Grundel Paella. Ich wechselte zwischen Mais und Flocke aus Laugenstangen. Bis endlich ein Biss erfolgte. Wieder einmal zu viel für die Picker, wie anno damals der Wels. Feinste Gerte, feinstes Poil, alles arbeitete trotzdem tadellos zusammen. Dann sah ich kurz den Übeltäter. Ab da war mir klar das es länger dauern würde, wolle ich ihn landen und die Nerven behalten. Also Zigarette an und Handy raus, während wilde Fluchten von der van Leeuwen Picker grandios pariert wurden. Hier die Rute bei einer leichten Flucht.




Nach einer gewissen Zeit landete er endlich im Kescher. Schöne 46cm aus dem Kanal.




An einer " Hande Made Picker " alten Schlages, am feinsten Poil!
Tolles Erlebnis.
Seid mir gegrüßt!


----------



## Mescalero

Super, toller Hecht Karpfen! Petri rustaweli 
Sei gewarnt, Karpfendrill an leichtem Gerät kann süchtig machen.


----------



## yukonjack

Petri allen Fängern. Bei mir läuft es die letzten 14 Tage gaaaaanz schleppend. Und wenn sich mal einer erbarmt, dann nicht mehr wie handgroß.


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und er rennt und rennt...
> Dicke Petris und Thanks all allround!
> Eine Feierabendrunde drehen, vor kurzem war dies bei mir noch UL like. Aber angeregt durch geomas und skyduck - warum nicht kurz Pickern?! Rucksackstuhl, Kescher, Köder und kurz raus? Mal wieder mit der Old School. Altes Brot gemixt, Kleie und Reis dazu, fertig. Am Kanal angekommen noch eine Dose Mais geöffnet und fertig war ich, fast. Ansonsten hatte ich nur ein paar DS Bleie und Haken dabei. Auch die Montage war einfachster Sorte, Schlaufe, daraus Ledgerlink und Vorfach, Haken direkt gebunden und DS am Link. Das einzig "Grobe" war heute der Haken. Ein 10er Gamakatsu LS 3614F. Den Grundeln geschuldet. Die Haken lassen sich in der Größe einfacher lösen. Mit der Rotaugenpirsch wurde es wieder nix. Verzweifle noch. Auch nicht mit einer in Kaufnahme einer Grundel Paella. Ich wechselte zwischen Mais und Flocke aus Laugenstangen. Bis endlich ein Biss erfolgte. Wieder einmal zu viel für die Picker, wie anno damals der Wels. Feinste Gerte, feinstes Poil, alles arbeitete trotzdem tadellos zusammen. Dann sah ich kurz den Übeltäter. Ab da war mir klar das es länger dauern würde, wolle ich ihn landen und die Nerven behalten. Also Zigarette an und Handy raus, während wilde Fluchten von der van Leeuwen Picker grandios pariert wurden. Hier die Rute bei einer leichten Flucht.
> Anhang anzeigen 402633
> 
> Nach einer gewissen Zeit landete er endlich im Kescher. Schöne 46cm aus dem Kanal.
> Anhang anzeigen 402634
> 
> An einer " Hande Made Picker " alten Schlages, am feinsten Poil!
> Tolles Erlebnis.
> Seid mir gegrüßt!


Dickes Petri, Ja  am Picker ist das schon der Über -Endgegner… Aber da hat sich das animieren lassen doch gelohnt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

rustaweli schrieb:


> An einer " Hande Made Picker " alten Schlages, am feinsten Poil!
> Tolles Erlebnis.


Da kommt Laune auf, mit dem feinen Gerät. Habe das gestern auch wieder festgestellt. Egal ob Kunan Match oder Sportex Feederrute.
Kennt sich jemand mit Sportexruten aus? Die Rute habe ich mit abgebrochenen Spitzenteil bekommen. Auf der Rute ist noch zuerkennen Sportex Feeder, 10ft und wahrscheinlich FF 3002. Habe leider keinerlei Infos zu der Rute.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> ob das WG reicht weiß ich leider nicht, da könnte rhinefisher oder daci7 vielleicht Auskunft drüber geben den die möchten mich zur Rhein Barbe führen
> gehe mir das Ding aber erstmal Mittwoch anschauen


Also, ich schreib nochmal ein paar Zeilen dazu. Bitte verzeih, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde - hier war viel los 

Also zuerst einmal: Die Rute ist mMn erste Sahne, für 80 Tacken machst du da nie was verkehrt. Wenn sie dir nicht zusagt, dann wird sich schon ein Abmehmer finden *hust hust* 
Am Rhein findet man alle Stellen - Stellen wo 250g mit Kralle nicht liegenbleiben und Stellen wo man entspannt mit 60g fischen kann.
Fische findet man mMn an beiden, also ist es deinen anglerischen Vorlieben überlassen, wo du fischt. Ich sag mal so, bei meiner letzten Rheinsession habe ich meine OCC Rute mit 45g Tellerblei als Zweiteute gefischt - und an der Stelle kann man immer mit ner Barbara rechnen!

Und dann noch schöne Nachrichten von uns: ich war heute beim Ultraschall mit dem Lütten. Die Flüssigkeit im Gelenk ist so gut wie weg. Er darf wieder mehr belasten - da hättet ihr mal das Strahlen im Gesicht sehen sollen, als er begriffen hat, dass er wieder Radfahren und Klettern darf! Unbezahlbar, sach ich euch!
Zur Feier des Tages haben wir uns dann kurz an den Kanal gepackt. Ich mit der OCC Rute und Made und Mais und mein Kurzer mit seiner Rute mit Würmern. Da der Bewegungsdrang so groß war, hab ich mal vorsorglich nur einen Stuhl mitgenommen. Es hatte wohl mehr etwas von Spinnfischen, was der Kleine da gemacht hat. Dementsprechend viel Unruhe war am swim und die eventuell vorhandenen Fische wahrscheinlich schnell weg - wir haben also geschneidert. Mir war es herzlich egal, meine Freunde. Ein schöner Tag!




Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Du machst Sachen, Rusty! Herzliches Petri zum Picker-Karpfen! 
Super, daß Du ihn landen konntest - da punktet fein abgestimmtes Gerät.

Prima, so gute Nachrichten von Dir, MS aus G  und von Deinem Filius, daci7 , zu lesen!


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern!

Der Frühling ist wohl nicht mehr aufzuhalten, die erste Wespe kreiste heute um den süßen Dosenmais, hoch oben am Himmel drehte ein Fischadler ein paar Runden und auch der Eisvogel kam 1x vorbei.





Das Wetter war angenehmer als vorhergesagt, der Pegel endlich mal wieder über normal.





Die Kamberkrebse waren wild auf einen Landgang, einen der Strolche habe ich geknipst, weil er sich korrekt verbeugt hat. hahahaha

Ukelei gab es zu viele, Plötz in verschiedenen Abstufungen von richtig klein bis etwa Mitte 20. 
Brassen, Güstern oder Alande ließen sich heute nicht blicken.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Bitte verzeih, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde - hier war viel los


bei Familie zählt mein anliegen nicht, da gibt es nix zu verzeihen, schön das es ihm wider besser geht alles andere ist unwichtig.


----------



## Minimax

Das sind gute Nachrichten, lieber daci7 ich freue mich für Euch  
Und natürlich herzliche Petris an rustaweli zum Pickerkarpfen und geomas Zum Frühlingskorb
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Zum Ende hin tat sich endlich mal was an der OCC-Rute mit method Korb. Fischkontakt war nur kurz da. Beim Einholen vermerkte ich dann, dass der Haken ab war.  Keine Ahnung ob ich zu blöd zum binden war oder ob was anderes passiert ist.





Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Nun ja, was war denn der Köder...in den Häfen in MD wimmelt es nur so an Wollhandkrabben ...fischiges, Würmer und Maden lieben die.


Das wäre auch meine erste Vermutung, die knappern am Köder bzw, Haken beschädigen den Knoten/Wicklung und beim
nächsten Fisch reißt dort die Schnur



daci7 schrieb:


> Und dann noch schöne Nachrichten von uns: ich war heute beim Ultraschall mit dem Lütten. Die Flüssigkeit im Gelenk ist so gut wie weg. Er darf wieder mehr belasten - da hättet ihr mal das Strahlen im Gesicht sehen sollen, als er begriffen hat, dass er wieder Radfahren und Klettern darf! Unbezahlbar, sach ich euch!
> Zur Feier des Tages haben wir uns dann kurz an den Kanal gepackt. Ich mit der OCC Rute und Made und Mais und mein Kurzer mit seiner Rute mit Würmern. Da der Bewegungsdrang so groß war, hab ich mal vorsorglich nur einen Stuhl mitgenommen. Es hatte wohl mehr etwas von Spinnfischen, was der Kleine da gemacht hat. Dementsprechend viel Unruhe war am swim und die eventuell vorhandenen Fische wahrscheinlich schnell weg - wir haben also geschneidert. Mir war es herzlich egal, meine Freunde. Ein schöner Tag!



Na das sind doch tolle Nachrichten, unbezahlbar schön zu hören da ist es dann ganz egal ob geschneidert wir oder nicht.

Und bevor ich es vergesse allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri Heil, schöne Fische konntet ihr da überlisten und Krebse natürlich 
auch , ich bin gespannt was morgen raus kommt...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Ist eine schöne Rute, lediglich die Ringe wären mir persönlich zu groß. Aber ich weiß nicht, was du damit sonst noch so alles anstellen willst. Ist das grünes original Hardygarn, sieht so ähnlich aus?


Habe die mal über Kleinanzeigen einem freundlichen Herren abgekauft. Der hatte die zum Spinnfischen mit UL Wobblern im Einsatz. Habe auch noch eine in 225cm mit rotem Garn von ihm. Leider ist mir der Kontakt abhanden gekommen. Er meinte, er hatte mal ein großes Konvolut an Sportex und Hardyblanks erstanden. 
Selbst kann ich leider keine Rute aufbauen. Selbst bei Reparaturen bin ich schon vorsichtig. 

Eine Frage noch in die Runde. Kennt jemand diese Posen?  Und vor allem wieso 4 Löcher? 
Habe gerade mal einen Waschbeckentest gemacht. Macht sich denke ich sehr gut am Wasser. 






Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Interessant, habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man eine unverrückbare Festmontage hat, wenn die Schnur durch alle Löcher gefädelt wird. Man bräuchte keine Stopper o.ä. und wäre trotzdem flexibel aber Ahnung habe ich natürlich mal wieder überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ti-it schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch in die Runde. Kennt jemand diese Posen? Und vor allem wieso 4 Löcher?



Steht Buldo drauf = Wasserkugel.
Also zum Oberflächenangeln(mit Schwimmbrot, Insekten etc.).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier gibt es noch Infos dazu:




__





						Buldo® Bonnand® : Fishing techniques with BULDO® floats and tackle
					

Fishing techniques Buldo Bonnand Article Fishing floats, bomblets, budlo spherical, oval buldo, buldo rocket, pear buldo, float pens, boxes and fishing accessories



					www.buldo.com


----------



## rhinefisher

Das ist ein Buldo zum fischen mit Sandaalimitationen.
Allerdings weiß ich bis heute nicht genau wofür die 2 Löcher sind.
Oft wird damit auch auf Hornis mit Fischfetzen geangelt, und dann wird die Schnur nur oben durch die Pose geführt.
Vielleicht bevorzugen einige Angler dafür 2 Löcher.. .


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch in die Runde. Kennt jemand diese Posen? Und vor allem wieso 4 Löcher?
> Habe gerade mal einen Waschbeckentest gemacht. Macht sich denke ich sehr gut am Wasser.



Ich habe das hier gefunden, Link  Buldo Clear Torpedo Float

Beschreibung
Classic torpedo controller float from Buldo. Simple, easy to use solution for presenting bait suspended from the surface. Features an integrated lead self cock the float. Available in a range of sizes.

*Kannte ich so auch noch nicht.

Tight lines*
​


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch Infos dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buldo® Bonnand® : Fishing techniques with BULDO® floats and tackle
> 
> 
> Fishing techniques Buldo Bonnand Article Fishing floats, bomblets, budlo spherical, oval buldo, buldo rocket, pear buldo, float pens, boxes and fishing accessories
> 
> 
> 
> www.buldo.com



Besten Dank für den Tipp, die haben ja auch noch diese schönen Posen hier:






Lange danach gesucht, dachte schon die gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Ti-it

Vielen Dank auch von mir!! Professor Tinca Mescalero rhinefisher Dace 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## seatrout61

Die Buldo habe ich seit ca. 30-35 Jahren in meiner Angelkiste rumliegen...die 4 Löcher sollen IMHO die Stopper-/Tiefeneinstellungs-Funktion übernehmen.


----------



## Ti-it

Funktioniert klasse dieser Buldo. Mal sehen ob noch ein Gößerer einsteigt.












Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil Ti-it !
Schön zu sehen, dass die Pose funktioniert wie sie soll. Hast du doppelt durchgefädelt und geht das mit der Feststellfunktion?


----------



## rhinefisher

Zum Angeln an der Oberfläche sind die nicht schlecht - also zumindest bei rauhen Bedingungen.
Wenn man genau hinschaut....


----------



## Ti-it

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil Ti-it !
> Schön zu sehen, dass die Pose funktioniert wie sie soll. Hast du doppelt durchgefädelt und geht das mit der Feststellfunktion?


Petri Dank!

Habe sie nur einfach gefädelt und dann mittels Gummistopper fixiert. Irgendwie habe ich bei der 4 Lochfunktion Angst um die Schnur bezüglich Abrieb an den Kanten.
3 Aussteiger hatte ich noch und 2 Kleine konnte ich noch landen.
Dann Swim-/Gewässerwechsel. Montage dann umgebaut auf Grund. (SG Schrot am Seitenarm) und Köderwechsel von Tauwurm auf Tulip.















Und noch ein Blick Richtung Frühling 





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Was für ein traumhafter Bach! Wäre mir locker einen Zwanni für die Tageskarte wert, echt jetzt.
Petri zur Döbelei!


----------



## Rheinspezie

Der Große is aber ein Nerfling - oder?

R.s.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Eindeutig Döbel.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Rheinspezie

Echt ?


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, konkave (oder konvexe?), jedenfalls nach außen gewölbte Afterflosse. Hab ich kürzlich hier gelernt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Echt ?



Hier sieht man zB einen schönen Aland(Nerfling):




__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

So, jetzt ist es passiert. Mit der Ruhe ist es vorbei; Frau Hübner will morgen angeln gehen und hat auch schon Maden besorgt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Klimbim zusammen suchen, die Maden pudern, Futter bereitstellen und alles ins Auto laden. Morgen Mittag will sie es unbedingt versuchen ob sie...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Der Aland hat mehr Schuppen und anderen Flossenformen, ist insgesamt hochrückiger(nicht so spindelrund) im Querschnitt und hat ein kleineres Maul als ein Döbel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Echt ?



Die Frage kam ja schön öfter und irgendwann hab ich zufällig mal zwei etwa gleich große/kleine Exemplare geangelt und nebeneinander gelegt zum Vergleich:


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Feeder Rute#
> ich habe am WE beim fischen nach langer langer zeit den skrupellosen Kollegen der mich vor 30 Jahren zum angeln verführt hat wieder getroffen, ich fragte ihm nach einer Empfehlung für eine Billige (ich muss dabei sagen er hatte noch nie Ahnung von Billig) Feeder Rute die ich für den Rhein haben möchte,
> 
> als spontane Antwort kam, Ey ich habe da eine für dich habe ich mir mal für den Rhein geholt aber nie benutzt (also Neu) kannste haben, eine Shimano Antares(das zu Billig) irgendwas mit 13 o. 14ft und irgendwas mit 150gr. WG .
> 
> nun meine frage, da ich keinerlei Ahnung von Feeder Ruten habe und auch nicht die genaue Typen Bezeichnung, finde ich auch nix genaues bei Googele, nur soviel das es keine Billig Rute ist(war) und auch schon einige Jahre auf den Buckel hat.
> könnte das Teil was für den Rhein sein? weil für was anderes könnte ich sie nicht gebrauchen da Feedern nicht meins ist.
> ich frage deshalb auch weil er mir als Preis 80€ genannt hat und auch nur wenn ich sie nicht weiter verhökere.
> 
> eigentlich hatte ich diese Rute im Visier


doppelte Enttäuschung, heute dort gewesen um zu schauen, er zeigte mir eine Beast Master, ich ey nix BM, Antares, er nee Missverständnis die fisch ich selber, UPS, ich habe sie mir aber angeschaut und war enttäuscht von dem Teil Optisch zumindest (ich nix Ahnung vom Feedern), das Ding ist in Natura lange nicht so schick wie auf den ganzen Bilder im Internet, und auch ein leichter dicker Prügel oberhalb vom Griff (gefällt mir garnicht) und der gefällt mir auch nicht.
Hätte ich sie für die 80€ haben können mit der Voraussetzung sie nicht weiter zu verhökern, ich hätte sie nicht haben wollen eben so die Beast, ich habe ja nur eine Preston Methode Feeder mit 0-75WG. aber die ist viel schöner und schlanker und würde sie nicht gegen die Shimanos tauschen (das ich sowas mal schreibe würde hätte ich nicht gedacht)
wie geschrieben ich habe keine Ahnung was so ein Ding können muss, Letztendlich hat er mir eine neu Feeder (No Name) für 30€ verkauft, sieht auch sche... aus aber reicht für Vater Rhein. kennt jemand das Teil? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




mein Fazit, Optisch habe ich mir von der Farbe des Blanks viel mehr versprochen, selbst als Match möchte ich sie nicht haben wollen da gibt es schönere von Shimano.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Frage kam ja schön öfter und irgendwann hab ich zufällig mal zwei etwa gleich große/kleine Exemplare geangelt und nebeneinander gelegt zum Vergleich:
> Anhang anzeigen 402718


beides Köderfisch  für mich sehen die alle bis zur einer bestimmten Größe aus als ob sie von einer Mama sind(Rotauge Rotfeder Nase Döbel Aland usw)


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Einsatz des französischen „Controllers” oder wie man das Teil nennt, lieber Ti-it ! 
So langsam erkennt man auf den Fotos, daß Du von einem Garten aus angelst...


----------



## geomas

Habe es heute an zwei sehr unterschiedlichen Stellen versucht: da, wo gestern die Ükel und Krebse das gute Discounterbrot wollten gab es heute nur Ukelei. Kein Krebs, aber auch kein Aland, Brassen oder Plötz. Die angebotenen Alternativköder (Mais, Pellets) fanden keine Abnehmer.
Abends war ich kurz an einer anderen Stelle, dort, wo der Einsatz einer kurzen Rute zwingend erforderlich ist. Hatte die CK F1 Tickler umgerüstet von der 16er-Haken Pickermontage auf ein Heli-Rig. Das gefällt mir an dieser Rute besser - nur eine etwas steifere Vorfachschnur muß ich mir noch suchen.

Auf Breadpunch gab es sofort schöne Plötz bis knapp Ü25 und eine Güster (die zweite des Jahres) dazu. War ne kurzweilige Angelei, anfangs hatte ich einen 10gr-Korb montiert und LiquiBread gefüttert, später auf ein 7gr-Tellerblei umgerüstet. Jetzt hat die einteilige Rute deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht, sie braucht im Vergleich zur ähnlich gebauten Tri-Cast Pond Wand und auch zu alten feinen Pickern minimal mehr Gewicht, um sich schön händeln zu lassen.

Am Pickerrig hatte ich 3-4 Bleischrote, insgesamt vielleicht 4, maximal 5gr. Mit 7-10gr machte sie sich gleich sehr viel besser.


----------



## Mescalero

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen oder in einem Video gesehen, dass Leute Stroft ABR wegen der sperrigen Eigenschaften verwenden. Vielleicht ist das die Schnur, die du suchst. 
Jetzt weiß ich es wieder, es war ein Video von adh-fishing. Das sind Fliegenwerfer, die aber auch manchmal etwas speziell unterwegs sind, sehr sympathisch irgendwie. Bei denen bestelle ich auch oft Fliegenbindezeug, obwohl der Laden nicht zu den billigsten gehört.


----------



## Thomas.

jetzt bin ich für den Rhein gerüstet, die Barben können kommen , jetzt brauche ich nur noch Zeit bzw. Zeit wenn auch einer der beiden Angelguide diese hat 

müsste reichen 2x 13ft bis 150Wg. eine 8000er und eine 14000er Rolle


----------



## geomas

^ na denn man tau, Thomas. ! 
Die Daumen sind gedrückt für einen baldigen Barben-Besuchs-Termin.

Mescalero - danke, guter Tipp, die ABR werde ich mal versuchen. 
Ich „werfe” mir beim Hantieren mit Rute, Montage, Fisch leider gelegentlich einen kleinen Knoten ins Vorfach. 
Das ist bei dünnen Monos schnell passiert. Hatte heute 0,17er Hauptschnur (BlackMagic Gold Mono) und 0,13er Supplex FC als Vorfach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dann mal zu, die beiden Ruten schauen so unten herum auf diese Ferne brauchbar aus, um schwer zu angel! 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die WG-Angaben der Ruten wirklich etwas nützen und wirklich aussagen, bei den Feeders beschleicht immer mehr das Gefühl, dass die WG-Angaben mehr Wunschdenken als Realität bedeuten.
Ist auch schwierig von der relativ immer sehr weichen Spitze her (nur ein Bruchteil des WG), aber dann geht es oft sehr nachgiebig in die Mitte oder weiter.
Ob man mit einer einfach mal so hoch angegebenen Rute wirklich starke Gewichte über 150g wirklich weit wie mit einer guten Brandungsrute werfen kann ? 

Mir kommt immer wieder die Verwunderung hoch vom damaligen Brandungsangeln, da habe ich 2 sehr massive DAM Speedcast?(nicht ganz sicher gerade) Korea-Ruten 14ft mit Angabe *30-60g* her genommen, damit 100g voll und lässig rausgekloppt, ginge auch noch mehr mit.
Die superduper 14ft Brandungsruten mit Angabe 200g machten sich nicht merklich besser, deswegen bleiben die dann zuhause.



Thomas. schrieb:


> ist viel schöner und schlanker und würde sie nicht gegen die Shimanos tauschen (das ich sowas mal schreibe würde hätte ich nicht gedacht)


Das von dir zulesen ist schon irgendwie kurios!


----------



## Astacus74

Ti-it schrieb:


> Funktioniert klasse dieser Buldo. Mal sehen ob noch ein Gößerer einsteigt.



Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen und des Buldo Testfischen hat sich ja gelohnt, ja Frühling hätte was jetzt ist aber erst mal
Winter angesagt leider die wärmeren Temperaturen waren schon sehr angenehm



Thomas. schrieb:


> Letztendlich hat er mir eine neu Feeder (No Name) für 30€ verkauft, sieht auch sche... aus aber reicht für Vater Rhein. kennt jemand das Teil?



Naja für 30 Euronen geht das schon, und zum probieren allemal



Thomas. schrieb:


> mein Fazit, Optisch habe ich mir von der Farbe des Blanks viel mehr versprochen, selbst als Match möchte ich sie nicht haben wollen da gibt es schönere von Shimano.



Nicht jede Rutenschmiede baut nur Topruten, gut das du den Stock nochmal begrabbeln konntest



Thomas. schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich für den Rhein gerüstet, die Barben können kommen , jetzt brauche ich nur noch Zeit bzw. Zeit wenn auch einer der beiden Angelguide diese hat



Dann dir Petri Heil bei deinem Vorhaben

Petri Heil Geomas zu deinen Fischen 25er Plötz ist doch schon nicht schlecht zumindest bei mir



Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann mal zu, die beiden Ruten schauen so unten herum auf diese Ferne brauchbar aus, um schwer zu angel!
> 
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die WG-Angaben der Ruten wirklich etwas nützen und wirklich aussagen, bei den Feeders beschleicht immer mehr das Gefühl, dass die WG-Angaben mehr Wunschdenken als Realität bedeuten.
> Ist auch schwierig von der relativ immer sehr weichen Spitze her (nur ein Bruchteil des WG), aber dann geht es oft sehr nachgiebig in die Mitte oder weiter.
> Ob man mit einer einfach mal so hoch angegebenen Rute wirklich starke Gewichte über 150g wirklich weit wie mit einer guten Brandungsrute werfen kann ?
> 
> Mir kommt immer wieder die Verwunderung hoch vom damaligen Brandungsangeln, da habe ich 2 sehr massive DAM Speedcast?(nicht ganz sicher gerade) Korea-Ruten 14ft mit Angabe *30-60g* her genommen, damit 100g voll und lässig rausgekloppt, ginge auch noch mehr mit.
> Die superduper 14ft Brandungsruten mit Angabe 200g machten sich nicht merklich besser, deswegen bleiben die dann zuhause.


ich traue den Dingern auch keine 150gr. zu, braucht auch nicht da ich da keine Körbe dranknoten werde, nur soviel Blei das diese liegenbleiben, mir geht es da eigentlich mehr um die Bissanzeige der Spitze, nur zum Füttern nehme ich eine 13ft 3,5lb Daiwa Black Widow Karpfen Rute die wird es wohl richten, zum fischen auf Karpfen würde ich sowas nicht nehmen.
ja und an Brandungsruten habe ich auch gedacht, da gibt es ältere Modelle von Cormoran und Shimano die sehen Super aus sind zweiteilig bei 14ft und schlank, aber selten und sehr Teuer.
und sollte eine von den Ruten am Rhein das zeitliche Segnen werde ich nicht weinen.


----------



## MS aus G

Ein dickes Petri mal wieder in die Runde!!!

Und ja, es ging gestern los, und wie!!!

Direkt zur Brücke in meinen kleines Loch und ich muss sagen, die Weser ist erwacht!!!

Es gab einige wirklich schöne Rotaugen bis 32cm, 3 oder 4 Hasel, und einige Ükel!!!

Schön, das es gestern schon geklappt hat, ich glaube Heute hätte ich die warme Stube vorgezogen!?!















Was ich noch als positiv empfand, das es nicht eine Grundel gab!!!

Ein geiler Tag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tricast

Meinen Glückwunsch zu den prächtigen Roteaugen gestern. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob man mit einer einfach mal so hoch angegebenen Rute wirklich starke Gewichte über 150g wirklich weit wie mit einer guten Brandungsrute werfen kann ?


Der war gut....


----------



## skyduck

Dickes Petri,

Mensch da sind ja richtige Moppeds dabei. Nicht schlecht, tolle Fische.


----------



## Fr33

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich traue den Dingern auch keine 150gr. zu, braucht auch nicht da ich da keine Körbe dranknoten werde, nur soviel Blei das diese liegenbleiben, mir geht es da eigentlich mehr um die Bissanzeige der Spitze, nur zum Füttern nehme ich eine 13ft 3,5lb Daiwa Black Widow Karpfen Rute die wird es wohl richten, zum fischen auf Karpfen würde ich sowas nicht nehmen.
> ja und an Brandungsruten habe ich auch gedacht, da gibt es ältere Modelle von Cormoran und Shimano die sehen Super aus sind zweiteilig bei 14ft und schlank, aber selten und sehr Teuer.
> und sollte eine von den Ruten am Rhein das zeitliche Segnen werde ich nicht weinen.



Ich hab mit sogenannten -180gr WG Feederruten schon 200Gr Block-End Feeder Körbe + Futter geworfen. Wobei das war kein Werfen mehr, sondern ein "rausschlenzen" und hoffen dass nichts reisst oder bricht! Schön ist das nicht.... aber gibt Ecken am Rhein da kannst sowas brauchen um den Korb wirklich stationär zu verankern 

Kotzgrenze ist bei mir 180Gr Krallenfeeder..... und wenn ich kann weiche ich auf Plätze aus, bei denen es mit 10- MAX 140gr genug ist...... dann reichen die Feeder-Knüppel noch aus. Zum Glück muss man im Rhein als Bsp. keine großen Distanzen werfen. 15-25m sind da mehr als genug. Wenn gewünscht kannst aber mit einer 420er Heavy Feeder und 150-200Gr WG nen 60Gr Korb mit Futter bis ins nxt Bundesland katapultieren.


----------



## geomas

Super, Mario, was für schöne Rotaugen!!
Ein herzliches Petri an die Weser!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thomas. sehr geiles Setup für die Barben !
Und sobald die Schonzeit vorbei is,bist Du bei uns herzlichst eingeladen ,und wir holen mal die Zander Session mit dem rhinefisher nach,wie wir es damals geplant hatten 

PS: Und wenn das mit den Barben nicht klappt,können wir das auch hier machen.
Hatte vor ner Weile erst ne schöne auf Kunstköder als Beifang.


----------



## Niklas32

War keiner am Wasser heute? Dann werde ich mal berichten. 
Ohne all zu große Hoffnung aufgrund des starken Wetterwechsels ging es für mich heute mal wieder an den Hafen. 

Nach einer Weile zupfte es auf eine einzelne Made und so konnte ich die ersten drei Güstern landen. 







Danach kehrte erstmal Ruhe am Spot ein. Bei der nächsten Aktion ging die Spitze gleich richtig krumm und ein besserer Fisch hing am Haken. Eine hübsche Brachse konnte ich landen. Fotografieren lassen wollte sie sich nicht so recht. Sie sprang mir aus den Händen und ich konnte sie nur noch in Richtung Wasser befördern. Ein Schnappschuss von der Aktion gibt es aber. 






Nach einigen weiteren Güstern gab es noch eine dicke Brasse der end 50er Klasse. 






Morgen soll mit dem neuen Kescherstab auch ein neues Maßband kommen. Bei mir besteht die Hoffnung, dass ich damit dann auch halbwegs genau im Kescher messen kann. So bleibt es aktuell eher ein schätzen mithilfe des Zollstocks.


----------



## geomas

^ coole Aktion der Brasse ;-)) 

Petri zu Deiner Hafen-Strecke, das Gewässer sieht gut aus. 
Alte Getreidespeicher habe ich in der Nachbarschaft, aber das Angeln am dortigen Kai ist mir gar nüscht.


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte heute zum Abend hin Zeit, aber der eisige Ostwind war mir einfach zu frisch. 
Auch wenn ich nur zu gerne Heinz'  Ostwind-Angelsprüche widerlegt hätte .





(letzte GIFs/Animationen des ersten Quartals 2022, versprochen!)


----------



## Mescalero

Niklas32 schrieb:


> War keiner am Wasser heute?


Der Kälteeinbruch hat sicher einige davon abgehalten. Bei mir war keine Zeit leider, vom Wetter her wäre es gegangen. Kühl zwar aber anders als im Norden kein Winter.
Petri zur artistischen Brasse und den Güstern usw.! Dein Hafen hat was, da würde mir das Fischen wahrscheinlich auch gefallen.


----------



## Astacus74

MS aus G schrieb:


> Und ja, es ging gestern los, und wie!!!
> 
> Direkt zur Brücke in meinen kleines Loch und ich muss sagen, die Weser ist erwacht!!!
> 
> Es gab einige wirklich schöne Rotaugen bis 32cm, 3 oder 4 Hasel, und einige Ükel!!!
> 
> Schön, das es gestern schon geklappt hat, ich glaube Heute hätte ich die warme Stube vorgezogen!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was ich noch als positiv empfand, das es nicht eine Grundel gab!!!
> 
> Ein geiler Tag!!!



Petri Heil, zu dem Augenrot sehr schöne Fische das war ganz bestimmt ein toller Angeltag
und dann auch noch ohne Grundeln



Niklas32 schrieb:


> War keiner am Wasser heute? Dann werde ich mal berichten.
> Ohne all zu große Hoffnung aufgrund des starken Wetterwechsels ging es für mich heute mal wieder an den Hafen.
> 
> Nach einer Weile zupfte es auf eine einzelne Made und so konnte ich die ersten drei Güstern landen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danach kehrte erstmal Ruhe am Spot ein. Bei der nächsten Aktion ging die Spitze gleich richtig krumm und ein besserer Fisch hing am Haken. Eine hübsche Brachse konnte ich landen. Fotografieren lassen wollte sie sich nicht so recht. Sie sprang mir aus den Händen und ich konnte sie nur noch in Richtung Wasser befördern. Ein Schnappschuss von der Aktion gibt es aber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach einigen weiteren Güstern gab es noch eine dicke Brasse der end 50er Klasse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen soll mit dem neuen Kescherstab auch ein neues Maßband kommen. Bei mir besteht die Hoffnung, dass ich damit dann auch halbwegs genau im Kescher messen kann. So bleibt es aktuell eher ein schätzen mithilfe des Zollstocks.



Petri Heil, zu den Hafenfischen dein Hafen scheint sich ja richtig gut zu entwickeln, das aber nicht viele bei dem Wetter 
loswaren wundert mich nicht, wir wollen mal hoffen das das Wetter sich bald zum besseren wendet.



geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu Deiner Hafen-Strecke, das Gewässer sieht gut aus.
> Alte Getreidespeicher habe ich in der Nachbarschaft, aber das Angeln am dortigen Kai ist mir gar nüscht.



Ja Hafenanlagen und Stadtbereiche sind nicht immer die schönsten Angelreviere aber manchmal sehr ergiebig...



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute zum Abend hin Zeit, aber der eisige Ostwind war mir einfach zu frisch.
> Auch wenn ich nur zu gerne Heinz'  Ostwind-Angelsprüche widerlegt hätte .



Da bin ich aber sowas von bei dir, Ostwind ist eh nicht mein Freund aber wenn es dann auch noch mit einem Kälteeinbruch 
daher geht dann bin ich raus.

"Weht der Wind aus Osten, läßt er deine Haken rosten"



Gruß Frank


----------



## Captain_H00k

Dickes Petri Niklas32 ,ich feier so Hafen-Ansitz bei uns auch total,von daher kann ich mir vorstellen dass es Bock gemacht hat !


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute zum Abend hin Zeit, aber der eisige Ostwind war mir einfach zu frisch.
> Auch wenn ich nur zu gerne *Heinz'  Ostwind-Angelsprüche widerlegt hätte .*


Leider finde ich Tricast s Original Zitat nicht.


Astacus74 schrieb:


> "Weht der Wind aus Osten, läßt er deine Haken rosten"


Jedenfalls:
Ich glaube Tricast und Astacus74  haben Recht, was die unheilvolle Wirkung des Ostwinds auf die Beisslust der FIsche angeht. Ich habe die selbe Erfahrung oft genug machen müssen, mehr noch, ich würde auch den Nordwind als ungünstig einstufen.  Es geht einfach um die viele kalte Luft, die so oft aus diesen Himmelsrichtungen schnell herangeschaufelt wird, und den Fischen die Münder verschliesst (und überhaupt allem was da kreucht und fleucht und spriesst und grünt die Laune verhagelt)
Schon Old Izaak, der erste aller Ükels wusste das, und hats in seinem Pergament-Blog geschrieben:

_But first for the wind: you are to take notice that of the winds the south
wind is said to be best. One observes, that

when the wind is south,
It blows your bait into a fish's mouth.

Next to that, the west wind is believed to be the best: and having told
you that t*he east wind is the worst*, I need not tell you which wind is the
best in the third degree: and yet, as Solomon observes, that " he that
considers the wind shall never sow "; so he that busies his head too
much about them,* if the weather be not made extreme cold by an east
wind*, shall be a little superstitious._

Der clevere alte Allrounder sichert sich aber auch ab: Wenn nicht gerade die allerkältesten Ostwinde extreme Kälte bringen, dann sollte man nicht allzuviel
auf WIndrichtungen und Fangchancen geben und lieber ans Wasser gehen und sein Glück versuchen- so interpretiere jedenfalls ich seine zititerten Zeilen. 

Es bleibt zu konstatieren, das Walton bereits in den 1650ern die extremen Temperaturstürze, die Ostwinde mit sich bringen, als real wirksame, ungünstige Bedingungen für die Angelei identifiziert hat, und sie von "superstitions" trennt.

Wie gesagt, aus meiner Erfahrung trifft das zu.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Es bleibt zu konstatieren, das Walton bereits in den 1650ern die extremen Temperaturstürze, die Ostwinde mit sich bringen, als real wirksame, ungünstige Bedingungen für die Angelei identifiziert hat, und sie von "superstitions" trennt.



Sag ich doch: Bläst der Wind aus Ost oder Nord, bleib vom Wasser fort - kommt aus Süden oder Westen, beißt es am besten! 

Also, warten wir auf besseres Wetter oder begeben uns ans Wasser und versuchen unser Glück ... sch.. Wetter ...

Am Wasser liegt die Wahrheit!

Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich für den Rhein gerüstet, die Barben können kommen , jetzt brauche ich nur noch Zeit bzw. Zeit wenn auch einer der beiden Angelguide diese hat
> 
> müsste reichen 2x 13ft bis 150Wg. eine 8000er und eine 14000er Rolle
> Anhang anzeigen 402722


Thomas - wenn das Wetter wieder passt, greifen wir auf jeden Fall an!
Ich habe, aus Gründen, auch mal wieder den Tackleaffen von der Leine gelassen. Nach so viel Stress in den letzten Wichen brauchte ich mal gute Nachrichten.
Dementsprechend bin auch ich heiß wie Frittenfett wieder am Rhein zu stehen.
Achja, geworden ist es diese Schönheit aus dem Hause van Leeuwen mit einem Tricast Blank:










Grand Slam Feeder
12"
150g  

Das wird richtig schmacko!!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube @Tricast und @Astacus74 haben Recht, was die unheilvolle Wirkung des Ostwinds auf die Beisslust der FIsche angeht.



Ich habe mal unsere Datenbank bemüht und eine *kleine* Auswertung gemacht. Dabei kam folgendes heraus:

Fänge bei

Windrichtung Nord  < 1%​​Windrichtung Nordost  ~ 1%​​Windrichtung Ost < 1%​​Windrichtung SO  ~ 4%​​anders dagegen​Windrichtung SW  ~ 25%​​
Tight lines


----------



## MS aus G

Doch Niklas32, ich natürlich!!! Ein dickes Petri, Dir!!! Bin ja auch total unterangelt!!!

Da ich vorgestern ja einfach "nur" Fische fangen wollte, bin ich gestern mal mit der OCC-Combo ans Wasser, um ein paar weitere Spezies hinzufügen zu können, so der Plan!!!

Das Wetter war, naja, schon recht frisch, was aber den Fischis noch nichts ausgemacht hat, gleich mal angefangen mit 2 Rotaugen allerdings nur der 20iger Klasse! Mit Augenrot war es das aber dann auch, die Größeren ließen sich nicht Blicken!!! Dann gab es aber einige schöne Hasel und auch Ükel!!! 2 Spezies für die OCC, sehr schön!!!












Von klein über mittel bis hin zu groß, waren alle Altersklassen vertreten!!! Trotz ihrer Schlichtheit empfinde ich die Hasel als einen schönen, dankbaren Fisch!!!

Dann habe ich es noch an der ersten Treppe unterhalb der Brücke versucht, was mit der OCC-Rute nicht ganz so optimal ist, aber auch dort gab es Rotauge, Ükel und Hasel, aber nicht ganz in der gewünschten Größe, aber was soll es, Hauptsache Füsch!!! Zu regnen begann es dann auch noch, was mich dann doch etwas früher, als geplant an den warmen Ofen lockte!!! Alles in allem ein wieder mal toller Angeltag an meiner Weser, wenn auch bei "uzzeligem" Wetter!!!

Heute kann ich dann erstmal einen Schneemann bauen!!! Aber das war ja auch vorhergesagt!!!

Allen ein schönes, vielleicht fischreiches, obwohl..., Wochenende!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

#ostwind

Nur ganz kurz: ich war/bin fest davon überzeugt, dem fiesen Ostwind trotzend „etwas ” fangen zu können (also außer ner Erkältung). Davon abgesehen:
Alle Einwände, Statistiken, Sprichworte haben mit Sicherheit ne gute Grundlage und sind somit absolut berechtigt. Mein Spruch in Deine Richtung, lieber Tricast , war wieder nur der übliche Geo-Schabernack.

Ich muß jetzt noch ein paar Sachen erledigen und sehe mir dann einen möglichen Swim für eine eventuelle Nachmittags-Session an.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz: ich war/bin fest davon überzeugt, dem fiesen Ostwind trotzend „etwas ” fangen zu können (also außer ner Erkältung).



Wie ich schon sagte, die Wahrheit liegt am Wasser. Aber neben einem fiesen eisigen Ostwind sollte man die Wassertemperatur im Auge behalten. Ich habe hier am Mittwoch am Fluss noch 13 Grad gemessen, heute sind es nur noch 8,5 Grad - ein nicht unerheblicher Temperatursturz, für manche Fischart Grund genug, sich mal zu verstecken. Dem Döbel macht es nicht immer etwas aus, da habe ich bei eisigen Ostwind und einer Wassertemperatur von 1,5 Grad auch schon gefangen, aber es ist mühselig.

Ein Angeln diese Woche bei dem kühlen NO-Wind endete mit einer klassischen Nullnummer. Und irgendwie sah das Wasser aus wie Blei, aber der Sonnenuntergang war trotzdem schön ...






Allerdings wäre mir in der Praxis der Satz " ... und als die Sonne unter ging, ging auch meine Pose unter ... " lieber gewesen. Ansonsten warte ich erstmal ab, bis die Wetterlage mal wieder etwas freundlicher wird.

Tight lines


----------



## Niklas32

Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe mal unsere Datenbank bemüht und eine *kleine* Auswertung gemacht. Dabei kam folgendes heraus:
> 
> Fänge bei
> 
> Windrichtung Nord  < 1%​​Windrichtung Nordost  ~ 1%​​Windrichtung Ost < 1%​​Windrichtung SO  ~ 4%​​anders dagegen​Windrichtung SW  ~ 25%​​
> Tight lines


Bezieht sich die Statistik auf Fische im Verhältnis zur Gesamtfangmenge oder Fangtage zu den Angeltagen oder etwas ganz anderes? 

Die fehlenden Windrichtungen fände ich übrigens auch sehr interessant, falls es für dich einfach als Abfrage in der Datenbank möglich ist. 


Hübsche Fische MS aus G. Petri heil.


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bezieht sich die Statistik auf Fische im Verhältnis zur Gesamtfangmenge oder Fangtage zu den Angeltagen oder etwas ganz anderes?



Die Kriterien hier sind sind gefangene Fische im Verhältnis zur Gesamtfangmenge.

Die Windrichtungen N, NO, O, die sind besonders fies, die habe ich hier kurz betrachtet.

Windrichtungen beziehen sich nicht nur auf die klassischen Richtungen wie etwa S, SW oder W, da kommen auch noch zum Beispiel sich drehende Windrichtungen wie etwa S auf SW bis W dazu, das ist sehr kleinteilig.

Allgemein lässt sich der Trend feststellen, das Winde außer aus N, NO, O bessere Fangergebnisse bringen, was aber nicht wirklich neu ist ...

Wind alleine ist nicht unbedingt das eine Kriterium,  das liebe Wetter in seiner Gänze und Vielfältigkeit macht es aus, gilt zu betrachten.


Tight lines


----------



## Kanten

Hab mir jetzt auch mal eine Stipprute bestellt, war bisher auf Friedfisch nur mit der Feederrute (bin ja noch Neuangler). Bin richtig gespannt wie es läuft. Feedern fand ich am Fluß ja bissel schwierig.


----------



## seatrout61

Statistiken sind nur mit Vorsicht aussagekräftig...wenn man sich an die Bauernregel hält und bei O zuhause bleibt...kann die Statistik nur schlecht aussehen...anderes Beispiel, wenn ich überwiegend schwarz/rote Mefo-Köder fische, werden andere Farben statistisch schlechter abschneiden.

Nur mal so als Einwand...und nicht als Kritik angemerkt.


----------



## MS aus G

Menemen, ob diese Entscheidung die Richtige war, wird die Zukunft zeigen, allerdings ist die Kombi, Fluss und Stipprute nicht einfacher, bzw genauso schwierig, in meinen Augen!!! Gut Fluss und Fluss ist nochmals ein Unterschied, da ich ja nicht weis an welchem Fluss Du angelst bzw was für eine Stipprute Du geordert hast!!!

Gerade als "Neuangler" hätte ich Dir eine beringte Rute in 5-6m Länge empfohlen!!! Da hast Du viel mehr Reserven, als mit einer Stipprute, denn ich glaub, jeder Fluss beherbergt so seine "Schätzchen" und ob die als Einsteiger zu bewältigen sind mit einer Stipprute, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln!!! 

Ich wünsche Dir aber trotzdem allen Gute mit der neuen Rute!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Die Windrichtungen N, NO, O, die sind besonders fies, die habe ich hier kurz betrachtet.


Isso - bei östlichen Winden kann ich auch genauso gut Zuhause bleiben.
Zum Einen wollen die Fische nicht - zum Anderen finde ich bei diesen Windrichtungen keinen Spot , bei dem ich nicht im Abgas der Industrieanlagen sitze.. .


----------



## geomas

Petri, Mario - schön, daß es trotz ungünstigen Wetters biß!

Glückwunsch zur kernigen Feeder-Rute, liebe daci7 ! 
Zu meiner kräftigsten Tri-Cast-Rute habe ich noch keine „emotionale Verbindung” aufbauen können, ganz im Gegensatz zu den etwas feineren Ruten aus dieser Werkstatt.

Ich war vorhin kurz am Wasser und habe mir 2 mögliche Swims angesehen, die bei der derzeitigen Windlage (Ost-Nordost) etwas Schutz bieten. 
Bin noch unsicher, vielleicht starte ich später einen Veersuch. Ungemütlich ist es auf jeden Fall - zum Glück sind die Winterklamotten noch griffbereit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Bin noch unsicher, vielleicht starte ich später einen Veersuch.



Mach ruhig Georg.
Fische(wie deine Alande und Plötzen zB), auf ihren üblichen jahreszeitlichen Wanderungen, interessiert die Windrichtung nicht.


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe mal unsere Datenbank bemüht und eine *kleine* Auswertung gemacht. Dabei kam folgendes heraus:
> 
> Fänge bei
> 
> Windrichtung Nord  < 1%​​Windrichtung Nordost  ~ 1%​​Windrichtung Ost < 1%​​Windrichtung SO  ~ 4%​​anders dagegen​Windrichtung SW  ~ 25%​​
> Tight lines


Da hätte ich auch noch einen 

Bläst er aus dem Osten, läßt er uns verrosten.
Bläst er aus dem Süden, sind wir sehr zufrieden.
Bläst er aus dem Westen, beißt der Fisch am besten.

Ich handhabe es allerdings so, dass ich ans Wasser gehe, wenn ich Zeit habe. Die ist ohnehin immer zu knapp.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Ich starte gleich, kurze Abendsession. Bin gespannt und werde mich über jeden Fisch freuen.


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich handhabe es allerdings so, dass ich ans Wasser gehe, wenn ich Zeit habe. Die ist ohnehin immer zu knapp.



In Zeiten, als ich vorwiegend aufgrund der Arbeit meistens nur am Wochenende zum Angeln kam, habe ich wenig Rücksicht auf das Wetter genommen, da war es egal, woher der Wind wehte, da wäre der Angeltag weg gewesen. Und ein paar Fische gingen trotz widriger Wetterverhältnisse an den Haken.

Heute, als Rentner kann ich flexibel planen und mal Zuhause bleiben, das entspannt und fühlt sich gut an. Und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Rentnern habe ich Zeit! Und für das Angeln sowieso 

Trotzdem war ich ja - wie heute schon beschrieben - am Mittwoch bei Nordost-Wind am Wasser und bin prompt leer ausgegangen. Manchmal ist man eben nicht vernünftig und meint, heute wird es schon gehen. Der Glaube daran, doch etwas zu fangen, überwiegt nicht selten und treibt mich dann doch ans Wasser.


Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Der Glaube daran, doch etwas zu fangen, überwiegt nicht selten und treibt mich dann doch ans Wasser.


Das kenne ich nur zu gut, Roland. Und wie oft sagte ich mir schon "jetzt mach ich mal paar Tage Pause" - am Morgen darauf juckte es schon wieder 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Als ich am Mittwoch am Wasser saß, hatte ich einen Traum ...








Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja, geworden ist es diese Schönheit aus dem Hause van Leeuwen mit einem Tricast Blank:
> Anhang anzeigen 402919
> Anhang anzeigen 402920
> Anhang anzeigen 402921
> 
> Grand Slam Feeder
> 12"
> 150g
> 
> Das wird richtig schmacko!!
> Groetjes
> David


Wenn das die ist welche es zu sein scheint, dann ist das ein echtes Mafiaangebot gewesen. Du hattest bestimmt das Gefühl Dir hält einer eine Pistole an die Schläfe und sagt: Kauf mir!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn das die ist welche es zu sein scheint, dann ist das ein echtes Mafiaangebot gewesen. Du hattest bestimmt das Gefühl Dir hält einer eine Pistole an die Schläfe und sagt: Kauf mir!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Die Ware war ist heiß und ich hatte ganz dringend Bedarf an Endorphinen - ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich auf den Preis geachtet. Ich glaube es waren 110 + Versand.
Das ist mir die Rute auf jeden Fall wert, kann ich jetzt sagen 
Einzig die Tatsache, dass die Spitze fest verbaut ist, macht mir ein wenig Sorgen... aber damit komm ich schon klar!

Groetjes
David


----------



## MS aus G

Sch.... auf das Wetter!!!

Heute habe ich meine Weser mal in Ruhe gelassen und so ging es an den Vereinsteich!!!

Der Plan war es wieder etwas für die OCC zu tun, was bei den Bedingungen allerdings nicht gerade einfach war! Angekommen bei 1,5 Grad und teilweise doch recht böigem Wind, aber dafür gibt es ja Klamotten!!!

Etwas gefüttert, aufgrund des Windes bin ich recht Ufernah geblieben! Nach einer viertel Stunde etwa gab es auch schon ein paar zaghafte Bisse, die ich allerdings nicht verwerten konnte! Dann blieb doch mal ein, für den Teich recht großes Rotauge hängen, leider wollte es nicht auf das Bild sondern verabschiedete sich mit einem Schwupps aus der Hand wieder ins kühle Nass! Naja der Anfang war gemacht!

Kurz darauf gab es an der OCC-Rute wieder einen Biss!





Ist er nicht niedlich!!! Aber den hatte ich doch schon! An der OCC tat sich dann erstmal nix mehr, dafür an der anderen Rute!




Wieder ein, allerdings deutlich kleineres, Rotauge! Und es gab nochmals einige Bisse!!!











2 Rotfedern konnte ich zum Landgang überreden! Die Sorte stimmte, leider auf der falschen Rute! Bei einer Kontrolle der OCC-Rute waren die Maden ausgezuckelt, ohne das ich einen Biss vernommen hätte! Dann zog die Pose der OCC doch mal wieder nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit zur Seite, bitte was passendes dachte ich noch! Anhieb, hui...!






Ein schöner Brassen für die OCC!!! Danach war erstmal wieder Sendepause bis kurz vor Schluss es noch 2x zupfte, aber genauso schnell wieder aufgehört hatte, aber dann...
	

		
			
		

		
	






zu guter Letzt, doch noch die ersehnte Rotfeder!!!

Ein wieder mal sehr gelungener Angeltag ging dann zu Ende und ich bin sehr zufrieden Heim gefahren!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

Petri zur bunt gemischten Strecke, Mario - und gut zu wissen, daß einige Teiche bereits „liefern”. 
Eine einzige kleine Rotfeder hatte ich dieses Jahr schon.


----------



## geomas

Also gemütlich war es nicht vorhin am Wasser, aber es biß ganz gut. Genau bestimmen kann ich die Windrichtung nicht, „nordöstlich” ist wohl halbwegs passend.

Hatte mich für die dem Wind etwas mehr zugewandte Seite entschieden (es gibt dort zwei mögliche Swims) und nach dem Aufbau der Rute (Trophy Kevlar Feeder) erstmal einen soliden Hänger. Konnte den durch ruhiges Ziehen an der 4lb-Maxima lösen, allerdings kam der 12er LS-2210 (Goldhaken, Fertigvorfach) gebrochen zurück. Nanu, das kannte ich vom 2210 nicht. Habe aus einer Laune heraus einen 14er Circle Power rangeknüppert. Irgendwie landete die Mono aber wieder in dieser Hängerquelle. Kräftiges Ziehen brachte die Montage komplett und unbeschadet zurück.






Okay, also „nach rechts raus” hab ich es dann nicht mehr versucht und quer über den Fluß geworfen. Da gab es nach ein paar Minuten auch nen Biß, aber den ließ ich liegen. Der nächste Wurf brachte einen schönen aber eher lütten Plötz:






In der Zwischenzeit waren am Ufer gegenüber ein paar Kids aufmarschiert und die haben gemacht, was gelangweilte Kids eben so machen: saufen, grölen, Steine ins Wasser werfen und zum Schluß Glasflaschen zerschmeißen. Nun ja.

Nach ein paar Bissen, die keinen Fisch brachten, habe ich den 14er Circle Power gegen einen 14er LS-2210 (blau) getauscht Berauschend war meine Ausbeute nun auch nicht gerade, aber zwei Plötz kamen noch hinzu. In letzter Zeit hatte ich ein paar Mal Plötz, die tief geschluckt hatten und setze seitdem auf kürzere Vorfächer und haue im Zweifel zu früh an.
Das nächste Mal werde ich wohl wieder auf Haken wie den LS-1810 oder den ähnlichen „Fine Feeder” setzen.
Ach ja - 20gr XS-Drahtkorb mit LiquiBread drin, als Köder funktionierte Breadpunch besser als Dosenmais.

Also insgesamt gefällt mir die Stelle, die ist bei höherem und niedrigerem Pegel gut beangelbar. Allerdings braucht es eine Scheuklappen-Mentalität: Ohrenstöpsel rein, nicht nach links oder rechts schauen. Ich werde die Stelle mal im Auge behalten, dort ließe sich auch ganz gut vom Feederstuhl oder der Kiepe aus angeln. Auch das Pietschen mit treibender Pose sollte dort möglich sein.



Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende, egal woher der Wind kommt oder wie hoch der Schnee liegt!


----------



## Astacus74

Erstmal Petri Heil an alle Fänger, schön Mario das du wieder Fische für die OCC gefangen hast, ich mach noch ein wenig 
Zwangspause (kein Zeitfenster in Sicht) aber das wird schon 



Dace schrieb:


> Sag ich doch: Bläst der Wind aus Ost oder Nord, bleib vom Wasser fort - kommt aus Süden oder Westen, beißt es am besten!



Oder wie im Film wenn der Wind aus Süden weht wird von Rechts nach links geklebt aber seht selbst








Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich handhabe es allerdings so, dass ich ans Wasser gehe, wenn ich Zeit habe. Die ist ohnehin immer zu knapp.



Naja ich habe da so meine Stellen und bei Ostwind...ne da bleib ich lieber zu Haus, es sei denn wir haben eine stabile Wetterlage und keinen Temperatursturz.
Ich weiß das Verhalten meiner Kois auf unsere Beschuppten Freunde in Fluß und See zu übertragen ist nicht das Beste aber 
meine Koi haben sich erstmal wieder auf Grund abgelegt die mögen den Temperatursturz überhaupt nicht.

Schön Geomas das du doch ein paar Fische auf die Schuppen legen konntest (trotz bescheidenen Wetters)


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich habe, aus Gründen, auch mal wieder den Tackleaffen von der Leine gelassen. Nach so viel Stress in den letzten Wichen brauchte ich mal gute Nachrichten.
> Dementsprechend bin auch ich heiß wie Frittenfett wieder am Rhein zu stehen.
> Achja, geworden ist es diese Schönheit aus dem Hause van Leeuwen mit einem Tricast Blank:



Na da hast du dir ja ein super schickes Schmuckstück gegönnt 
da wünsch ich dir viel Spaß und Petri Heil mit dem Stöckchen

Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen, eine terminreiche Arbeitswoche ist Geschichte (4 Termine und gefühlte 2.000 Bahnkilometer). Endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit, um ans Wasser zu fahren. Es ist zwar mit zwei Grad arschkalt hier im Wendland aber wenigstens ist der Wind nicht mehr so ruppig.
Ach so: Nach gestriger Durchsicht von zweien meiner Jahrbücher (in denen immer auch die jeweiligen Wetterbedingungen und die Mondphasen verzeichnet sind) kann ich Dace nur bestätigen. Ich habe zwar auch bei Winden aus östlichen Richtungen Fische gefangen, aber signifikant schlechter, als wenn der Wind aus anderen Richtungen weht. Das liegt nach meiner laienhaften Vermutung wahrscheinlich daran, dass östliche Winde tendenziell eher in der kalten Jahreszeit auftreten. Und wenn das Wasser kalt ist, beisst es ja aus bekannten, wechselwarmen Gründen ohnehin schlechter.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, jetzt aber nix wie los!!!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Viel Erfolg Wuemmehunter 
Sehe ich da am Bild eine CAM für Aufnahmen ?


----------



## Hecht100+

Endlich mal einer der nicht minimalistisch unterwegs ist. 


Das hat nichts mit Minimax zu tun.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg Wuemmehunter
> Sehe ich da am Bild eine CAM für Aufnahmen ?


Jepp! Mal sehen, ob es was zu sehen gibt!


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der nicht minimalistisch unterwegs ist.
> 
> 
> Das hat nichts mit Minimax zu tun.


Eher etwas chaotisch! Aber meine Devise lautet: Laderaum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Laderaum!


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg und generell ne gute Zeit am Wasser, Stephan!


----------



## geomas

Ich muß fix los zur Arbeit, kann aber Erfolg bei einer kurzen Session heute Vormittag vermelden: 
ich war wieder an der Angelstelle von gestern Abend, aber etwa 20m versetzt nach Süden. Alle anderen Details wie gestern. 





Anfangs tat sich wenig bis nichts, dann kamen die Bisse. 





Drei Plötz konnte ich überlisten, der beste hatte immerhin 28cm (guter Fisch für meine Verhältnisse).

Als Köder diente ausschließlich Breadpunch, dem Liquibread im kleinen 20gr-Drahtkorb hatte ich ein paar kleine Pellets beigelegt. Mit etwas Glück kann ich heute Abend noch ne sehr kurze Angelrunde drehen. Kommende Woche _soll_ das Wetter eher mies werden, da gilt es jetzt jede Möglichkeit zu nutzen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es läuft etwas zäh. Bislang erbarmen sich lediglich die Güstern, aber davon gab es bereits einige.


----------



## Breamhunter

MS aus G schrieb:


> die Weser ist erwacht!!!
> 
> Es gab einige wirklich schöne Rotaugen bis 32cm, 3 oder 4 Hasel, und einige Ükel!!!
> Was ich noch als positiv empfand, das es nicht eine Grundel gab!!!


Wir waren letzten Sonntag auch mal los zur Weser. Allerdings unterhalb von Nienburg. Ich hatte so ca. 15 Plötzen von 20-30 cm. 
Außerdem noch kleinen Döbel so 25 cm und Kollege einen pfündigen Brassen dazu . Und komischerweise auch keine Grundeln


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Da isser … der Löwe!  53 cm und in schönster Fortpflanzngspubertät!


----------



## Finke20

Petri, an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben, oder es noch wollen  . Bei uns ist es Arsch kalt und auch sehr windig, mit Schnee.

Ich habe mir aus diese Woche ein paar Kleinigkeiten bestellt und die sind heute angekommen und mal schauen wann ich diese ausprobieren kann.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dickes Petri Wuemmehunter und geomas und Respekt fürs durchhalten an diesem Tage.

Finke20 
Besorg dir noch die roten Trendex Maden die sind in der Kombi mit 2 echten Maden eine super Kombi wenn nichts mehr beißen will. 
Das schöne daran die kannst richtig auffädeln auf den Haken und sie können die so nicht klaun.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri allen die sich bei dem Wetter herausgewagt haben. 

Mich hat es heute Nachmittag kurzentschlossen an den Hafen verschlagen. Ich hoffte, dass der Wind und die frische Luft die Überreste der zu vielen Biere vom gestrigen Abend vertreiben würde. 

Nachdem es zuerst nur vorsichtig an der Pickerrute zupfte und ich die Übeltäter nicht zu fassen bekam, ging plötzlich die OCC Rute krumm. Der neue Kescherstab konnte mit einem hübschen Plötz eingeweiht werden. 










Der neue Stab passt gut ins Futteral und macht auch am Wasser einen guten Eindruck. 
Anschließend konnte ich kurz nacheinander meine ersten beiden Ukelei in diesem Jahr fangen. 






Die Info, dass sich dort auch Ukelei herumtreiben, werde ich hoffentlich demnächst im Rahmen der OCC gewinnbringend einsetzen können. Mal schauen wann es mal wieder weniger windig ist. 

Nachdem sich dann eine gefühlte Ewigkeit nichts mehr tat und auch die Maden unangetastet blieben, musste ich etwas an der Köderauswahl ändern. 
Die Erfolge von geomas mit Bread Punsch haben mich Madenfetischist veranlasst der Kescherstabbestellung noch ein Set Ausstecher hinzuzufügen. 





Tatsächlich dauerte es keine 5 Minuten bis die Spitze ruckartig krumm gezogen wurde. Eine dickes Rotauge hatte sich die 8mm Bread Punsch geschnappt. 






So bin ich jetzt wohl gezwungen neben meinen Maden öfter auch mal Brot einzusetzen. Einen weiteren Biss gab es noch, der Fisch blieb aber nicht hängen. Halb erfroren bin ich dann wieder nach Hause aufgebrochen.


----------



## Tricast

Ein herzliches Petri an alle unerschrockenen Knappen die es mit ihrer Angel ans Wasser geschafft haben und der Kälte trotzten. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger und die am Wasser waren !
Mega interessant was ihr hier zu den Windrichtungen geschrieben habt 
Da werde ich demnächst mal verstärkt drauf achten.
Bisher hab ich es so gehalten,dass der Wind, unabhängig von der Richtung,für mich und meine Angelei einfach günstig stand.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Wuemmehunter ! Makellose Fische, bissen die auf Lebendköder oder auf was anderes?

Schön, daß den neuen Kescherstab gleich einweihen konntest, Niklas32 ! 
Petri zu den Plötz & Ukelei. Breadpunch kann „ne Waffe” sein. Bei zu vielen (unerwünschten) Ukelei ist aber Mais zum Beispiel ein besserer Köder.


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil in die Runde an alle die die Fahne hoch halten und auch noch schöne Fische posten, und dem kalten Wind trotzen

Geomas hat mich fast soweit das ich mir noch ein paar Ausstecher bestelle, muß ich mal probieren ich als alter Madenangler



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Besorg dir noch die roten Trendex Maden die sind in der Kombi mit 2 echten Maden eine super Kombi wenn nichts mehr beißen will.
> Das schöne daran die kannst richtig auffädeln auf den Haken und sie können die so nicht klaun.



Da rührt und rumohrt der Tackleaffe, so ein paar rote Kunstmaden... vielleichtfehlt ja noch was...



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Der neue Stab passt gut ins Futteral und macht auch am Wasser einen guten Eindruck.



sieht gut aus das gute Stück, noch viele gute Fische wünsch ich dir auf das er nicht zur ruh kommt


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend doch nicht noch mal los, habe am Nachmittag bei der Arbeit im Freien wirklich gebibbert trotz dicker Klamotten. 
Da war es an der Angelstelle heute Vormittag sehr viel angenehmer (=windgeschützter). Morgen hab ich 3 anstrengende Termine hintereinander weg. 
Ganz vielleicht versuche ich es am Abend, sonst bleibt nur das Hoffen auf Regenlücken in der kommenden Woche.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Nabend in die Runde! Ich war heute morgen am Spot von Niklas32 wildern. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, dass ich dort vor Jahren schon schöne Herbstbarsche und Sommerrapfen auf die Seitenlinie gelegt habe .
Es war doch etwas ungemütlich im Nordostwind und die Beißfreudigkeit hielt sich in Grenzen...zwei Bisse, zwei Fische in 2,5 h fand ich okay für die Bedingungen:









einer, der einmal Döbel werden will...Danke Mikesch , Korrektur, einer , der einmal Nerfling werden will.





und ein recht guter Brassen 





Alle Beide auf Mais...morgen jibts Brot an Pose bei Bodenfrost 

PS: Rute war heute ne Cormoran Picker Bull Figther, hatte ein Kumpel noch neu zu stehen und für 20 EUR konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Mikesch

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> ...
> einer, der einmal Döbel werden will...
> Anhang anzeigen 403096
> 
> ...


Das schafft er nicht, 
Ein Nerfling (_Leuciscus idus_) wird nie ein Aitel (_Squalius cephalus)._


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Mikesch schrieb:


> Das schafft er nicht,
> Ein Nerfling (_Leuciscus idus_) wird nie ein Aitel (_Squalius cephalus)._


Wow, Danke, Aland alias Nerfling habe ich hier in der Region bisher nur am MLK gefangen. Die Schwanzflosse und die relativ kleinen Schuppen hatte mich schon skeptisch gemacht. Also Aland bzw. Nerfling in der Elbregion bei MD...sozusagen multikulturell die Gewässer hier 

DANKESCHÖN! Mikesch !!!


----------



## geomas

Ha, war mir gar nicht aufgefallen, der kleine großmäulige Aland. Petri, Altmarkfischer und „Danke!” für den Hinweis, Mikesch .



Habe gerade gesehen, daß am Montag evtl. ein sehr starkes Niedrigwasser hier eintreten könnte. Aber dann: Gummistiefel (oder Watstiefel) an, Kamera um den Hals und erkunden, was am Grunde der Warnow liegt. Gibt etliche Stellen, an denen es relativ gut beißt, es aber oft zu Abrissen oder auch zu aufgescheuerter Schnur kommt. Vielleicht kann ich auch „Beute” machen.


----------



## Niklas32

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Nabend in die Runde! Ich war heute morgen am Spot von Niklas32 wildern. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, dass ich dort vor Jahren schon schöne Herbstbarsche und Sommerrapfen auf die Seitenlinie gelegt habe .
> Es war doch etwas ungemütlich im Nordostwind und die Beißfreudigkeit hielt sich in Grenzen...zwei Bisse, zwei Fische in 2,5 h fand ich okay für die Bedingungen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403094
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403095
> 
> einer, der einmal Döbel werden will...Danke Mikesch , Korrektur, einer , der einmal Nerfling werden will.
> Anhang anzeigen 403096
> 
> 
> und ein recht guter Brassen
> Anhang anzeigen 403097
> 
> 
> Alle Beide auf Mais...morgen jibts Brot an Pose bei Bodenfrost
> 
> PS: Rute war heute ne Cormoran Picker Bull Figther, hatte ein Kumpel noch neu zu stehen und für 20 EUR konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


Petri Heil. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, wer denn da angeln war und mit Mais gekrümelt hat 
Interessant, dass du dort einen Aland landen konntest. Dann hoffe ich mal einen solchen noch an die OCC zu bekommen. 

Ich habe mal über das angesprochene Krabbenproblem in den Magdeburger Häfen nachgedacht. Ich bin zumindest der Meinung, dass die Tiere dort bisher meine Montagen in Ruhe gelassen haben. Vllt ist es denen noch zu kalt? Bisher waren bei einigen Ansitzen weder an der Feedermontage noch beim Method Feedern Krabbenspuren an Material oder Köder zu sehen. Bei wenig Aktion lasse ich das Ganze schon mal ne Weile liegen. Ich denke, da hätten sie sich sonst schon einmal drüber hergemacht. Vielleicht war ich beim fehlenden Haken wirklich einfach blind beim Binden oder es war eine einzelne Krabbe.


----------



## Mescalero

Hallo zusammen, nur ein flüchtiges allumfassendes, aber nicht weniger aufrichtiges "Petri" in die Stammtischrunde und Hut ab vor eurer Wetterfestigkeit.

Ich bin gerade in Indien und halte natürlich die Augen offen. Der einzige "Wasserkörper" gestern entpuppte sich als Klärbecken, in dem die Brühe eine Weile steht, bevor sie ins Meer fließt - da hält man besser keine Angel rein.

Je nach wlan-Situation kann ich nur unregelmäßig hier reinschauen. Ich wünsche euch etwas besseres Wetter für die nächste Zeit und eine straffe Schnur.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen, auch von mir ein Herzliches Petri an die Unentwegten und Erfolgreichen des gestrigen Tages. Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch in den Abend reinfischen, habe dann aber doch angesichts der Kälte gegen 17 Uhr abgebrochen. Köder lieber geomas, waren zum einen Lebendköder Maden und Dendros, zum anderen 14mm Halibutpellets. Letztere haben mir ja schon am Neujahrstag gleich mehrere dicke Brassen gebracht und die offenkundig schmackhaften Zylinder fischen selektiv auf größere Brassen. Ich ködere sie an einer normalen Festbleimontage an. Gestern wurden es drei Brassen, die allesamt Ü50 waren. DIe Güstern haben vorzugsweise auf Maden, denen ich wie fast immer hier an der Elbe eine rote Gummimade beigeködert habe, gebissen.


----------



## Skott

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri, an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben, oder es noch wollen  . Bei uns ist es Arsch kalt und auch sehr windig, mit Schnee.
> 
> Ich habe mir aus diese Woche ein paar Kleinigkeiten bestellt und die sind heute angekommen und mal schauen wann ich diese ausprobieren kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403017


Hallo Finke20 
hast du die Tragkraftangaben deiner Jaxon-Schnüre ma überprüft, diese liegen ja durchweg doppelt so hoch wie z. B. eine Stroft GTM??


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Als ich am Mittwoch am Wasser saß, hatte ich einen Traum ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402972
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Der Meter-B-Fisch, ich drücke den Daumen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Skott schrieb:


> hast du die Tragkraftangaben deiner Jaxon-Schnüre ma überprüft, diese liegen ja durchweg doppelt so hoch wie z. B. eine Stroft GTM??


Bei polnischen Schnüren steht oftmals drauf "fish up to... xx kg" - also nicht die Tragkraft sondern so ein Phantasiewert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Aber meine Devise lautet: Laderaum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Laderaum!


Das gilt genauso für Hubraum und vor allem für Festplattenspeicher bzw. Servergrößen! 

Und natürlich für den Angelgeräteaufbewahrungsraum ...


----------



## MS aus G

Ein ganz dickes Petri den Unerschrockenen!!!

Auch mich hat es gestern ans Wasser getrieben! Diesmal wieder an die Weser, mit dem Plan etwas zur OCC beizusteuern (Döbel und/oder Zährte)!!!

In meinem Loch vor der Brücke begonnen und ich konnte nichtmal die erste Zigarette zünden!!!






Das geht ja mal gut los! Und es ging auch flott weiter, allerdings war wohl nur mehr die Kinderstube unterwegs Ükel, Rotaugen und Hasel, aber von meinem Zielfisch noch nix in Sicht! Dann sollte es aber doch noch...!?!





Im ersten Moment, juhu Döbel, aber je näher der Kleini kam, desto weniger war es ein Döbel! Na gut dann eben ein Aland für die OCC!!! Die Freude war nicht minder gering!!! Die Kleinis der anderen Spezies bissen unvermindert weiter, so das mal wieder guter Rat teuer war!!! Da die Gemeinde den Kanuanleger schon im Wasser hatte, wollte ich mein Glück dort, direkt auf dem Anleger probieren!!! Gleich der erste...





ein kleiner Döbel!!! Hab ich Euch eigentlich schon mal erzählt, das ich es Liebe, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!!! Das restliche Angeln war dann mal sehr interessant, wenn man die Pose in etwa 50cm Entfernung beobachten kann, wie sie auf Tauchstation geht oder die Ükels sie zu "Tanzen" bringt!!! Ein etwas besseres Rotauge von Mitte 20 gab es noch und auch hier konnte ich noch 3 Alande "bezwingen", alles nicht größer als max. 20cm!!! Eine Spezies fehlte zwar noch, aber ich zog es vor, wie Wuemmehunter, um kurz nach 5 meine Session zu beenden, es war, durch den Wind wirklich sehr kühl geworden über die Zeit!!!

Plan heute wird es sein eine Zährte ans Band der OCC zu bekommen!!! Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G

Die Bilder sind zwar nicht der Brüller, Handy halt, aber ich finde man kann den Unterschied einigermaßen gut erkennen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage.

Ich kann leider momentan nicht angeln oder überhaupt raus.
Meine Bandscheibenschaden hat mich voll im Griff.


----------



## MS aus G

Dann aber mal fix wieder auf die Beine kommen Professor Tinca und natürlich gute Besserung!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh Mann - Rücken ist übel...
Dann komm mal schnell wieder auf die Beine...


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage.
> 
> Ich kann leider momentan nicht angeln oder überhaupt raus.
> Meine Bandscheibenschaden hat mich voll im Griff.


Gute Besserung für Dich...


----------



## Tricast

Gute Besserung Prof. und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine bevor Du noch wunderlich wirst wegen Entzug.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche, Professor Tinca. Werde schnell wieder fit, sonst kriegen wir noch Entzugserscheinungen wegen Deiner fehlenden Fangbilder.


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir gute Besserung Professor Tinca!! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Finke20

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo @Finke20
> hast du die Tragkraftangaben deiner Jaxon-Schnüre ma überprüft, diese liegen ja durchweg doppelt so hoch wie z. B. eine Stroft GTM??



Genau wie unser Prof schon geschrieben hat, steht ja drauf "Fish up to:, also Fische bis zu, ein völliger Phantasiewert.
Ich habe es gerade mal grob mit Wasserflaschen getestet. Die 0,25mm hat 5,5 kg gehalten und die 0,18mm 2,5 kg. Ich muss sagen die Knoten haben gehalten und die Schnur ist gerissen.

Petri auch an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind   .

Für unseren Professor Tinca gute Besserung.

Ja und für mich und meiner besseren Hälfte geht es in Quarantäne, leider hat der heute Test 2 Striche gehabt und damit hat bei uns das blöde "C" zugeschlagen .
Naja was soll´s uns geht es gut, ist halt wie eine leichte Erkältung.


----------



## Skott

Finke20 
Danke für deinen Test, das "Fish up to" hatte ich übersehen.

Ich wünsche deiner Frau und Dir einen milden Verlauf und gute Besserung!


----------



## MS aus G

Was ist denn im Nordosten los???

Gleich nochmals gute Besserung nach Meck-Pomm!!! Kopf hoch Finke20, sollte eigentlich nicht so schlimm werden!?! Hab das ja auch durch, das einzig Elende ist das nicht raus dürfen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung, lieber Professor! 

Und hoffentlich erwischt Euch das Virus nicht mit all seiner Kraft, lieber Finke20 !


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Ich war heute morgen mit der Matchrute, Sandwichflocke und Mais am Magdeburger Wasserfall. Eigentlich sollte es da Döbel satt geben. Aber nach der kalten Nacht (-5°C) wollten die den Köder an treibender Pose in allen Tiefenlagen nicht nehmen. Dafür hatte ich 2,5 Stunden Frühlingssonne pur  und die Erkenntnis, Pickern fetzt mehr :


----------



## Minimax

O weh, statt Petris kann ich erstmal nur gute Besserung an Professor Tinca mit seinen Bandscheiben wünschen, und auch an den C-geplagten Finke20 Und Mrs. Finke,
Alles Gute Euch Dreien,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Finke20 schrieb:


> und damit hat bei uns das blöde "C" zugeschlagen


Da wünsche ich euch einen milden Verlauf und schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja und für mich und meiner besseren Hälfte geht es in Quarantäne, leider hat der heute Test 2 Striche gehabt und damit hat bei uns das blöde "C" zugeschlagen .



Dir auch gute Besserung mein Lieber!


----------



## Ti-it

Finke20 gute Besserung euch!!

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tricast

Alles Liebe und gute Besserung in das Lazarett von Finke20. 

Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Gute Besserung Finke20 und Professor Tinca bleibt bzw werdet bald wider gesund und die heiße Phase im Jahr kommt ja eh erst noch.


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri an alle hier. 
Ich kann zur Zeit nicht viel beitragen, da ich einfach nicht wirklich raus komme. 

Viel wichtiger ist aber noch 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage.
> 
> Ich kann leider momentan nicht angeln oder überhaupt raus.
> Meine Bandscheibenschaden hat mich voll im Griff.


Gute Besserung. Hoffentlich geht es glimpflich aus und zieht sich nicht so lange. 


Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja und für mich und meiner besseren Hälfte geht es in Quarantäne, leider hat der heute Test 2 Striche gehabt und damit hat bei uns das blöde "C" zugeschlagen .
> Naja was soll´s uns geht es gut, ist halt wie eine leichte Erkältung.


Oh je, gute Besserung euch beiden. Haltet durch!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Finke20: Lasst euch die Zeit nicht lang werden. Ich wünsche Euch, dass alles problemlos vorübergeht. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage.
> 
> Ich kann leider momentan nicht angeln oder überhaupt raus.
> Meine Bandscheibenschaden hat mich voll im Griff.


Gute Besserung Prof, Versuch etwas im Bewegung zu bleiben, das hilft bei der Genesung  und Finke20 dir auch baldigste Genesung !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Eine Schippe voll frischer Luft und Gesundheit an alle Leidenden und Notleidenden! 

Mit immer frischen Fisch auf den Tisch wird das wohl gerade nischt',
aber eure körpereigenen Waffenkammern sind hoffentlich gut und reichhaltig gefüllt !


----------



## Jason

Hallo, ich grüße den gesamten Ükel und entschuldige meine Abwesenheit. Das Wetter wurde ja besser und damit beginnen meine Außenarbeiten, also wie immer viel zu tun. 
Zwischendurch haben wir den runden Geburtstag meiner Frau über die Bühne gebracht und ständig stehen irgendwelche
Termine an. Da kommt unser Hobby für mich leider zu kurz. Aber es sind Pläne für die Weser und den Teichen geschmiedet. 
Gute Besserung an Professor Tinca und Finke20 . Haltet die Ohren steif. Hoffentlich haben wir keine Krankheitsbedingten Ausfälle ab den 20. Mai. Das wäre natürlich Schade. 
Wünsche noch ein Herzliches Petri Heil an allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage und einen guten Start in einer wahrscheinlich verregneten Woche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Ich wünsche unseren Kranken gute Besserung.

Allen die sich bei dem Wetter rausgewagt haben, ein dickes Petri Heil.

War heute auch von 15:00-18:00 an einem unserer Teiche. Ich muß sagen, bei 3Grad Außentemperatur macht Angeln keinen Spaß. Gebissen hat nichts, erst beim einpacken erbarmte sich ein Augenrot von 17cm.

Gruß Gerd

Ps.: Kamera mal wieder vergessen.


----------



## Finke20

Petri kuttenkarl zum erlösenden Augenrot   .

Danke für Eure Genesungswünsche, bis jetzt verläuft alles sehr entspannend für uns  .


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Allen die sich bei dem Wetter rausgewagt haben, ein dickes Petri Heil


Dem schliesse ich mich an, also herzliches Petri den Fängern, Respekt für die Franzosen und nochmals gute Besserung für unsere Kranken.

Ich selber habe heute aus verschiedenen Gründen auf eine Patrouille am Flüsschen verzichtet (und verdammt will ich sein, auch bei Ostwind und 1% hätt ich nen Johnnie gekriegt)

Jedenfalls habe ich mich mich heute _freiwillig, ohne Zwang und selbstbestimmt _dafür entschieden, die Wohnung aufzuräumen, zu putzen und zu schrubben. Mir war einfach mal danach, und wenn das Laminat glänzt ist das fast so schon wie die Messingfarbenen Schuppen eines besseren Döbels. Ein schöner Sonntag voll _entwürdigender aufgezwungener Helotensklaverei_ befriedigender Hausarbeit, viel schöner als am kalten Ufer zu frieren. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Hg
Minimax

Edit: Ich darf die Herren Vertrauten geomas Und Professor Tinca bitten, das Schmunzeln und Feixen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.


----------



## Astacus74

Na dann erstmal gute Besserung an Professor Tinca mit seinen Bandscheiben und auch an den C-geplagten Finke20 Und Mrs. Finke, auf das ihr schnell wieder auf die Beine/ans Wasser kommt und alles gut übersteht mit milden Verlauf und auch an alle
anderen die von Wehwehchen geplagt gute Besserung.

Und die die ans Wasser kamen und gefangen haben ein dickes Petri Heil,
für die die leider geschneidert haben Kopf hoch beim nächsten mal läuft es wieder, schön das ihr die Ükelfahne hoch haltet.

So da macht der Herr Minimax am Sonntag die Bude sauber vorbildlich, vorbildlich  
das Schmunzeln und Feixen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren, das ist nicht ganz einfach.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Genau wie unser Prof schon geschrieben hat, steht ja drauf "Fish up to:, also Fische bis zu, ein völliger Phantasiewert.
> Ich habe es gerade mal grob mit Wasserflaschen getestet. Die 0,25mm hat 5,5 kg gehalten und die 0,18mm 2,5 kg. Ich muss sagen die Knoten haben gehalten und die Schnur ist gerissen.



Ja die guten Tragkraftwerte, Phantasiewerte helfen nicht weiter aber manch einer übersieht das leider nur all zu leicht und dann
das böse erwachen...
Schön das deine Knoten halten da bist du dann ja auf der sicheren Seite


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, kuttenkarl - kann mir gut vorstellen, wie kalt es war. Da zählt jeder Fang mehrfach.

Ich war heute nach der Arbeit nicht mehr los, war zu platt. 
Bin gespannt auf das für morgen angekündigte Niedrigwasser hier und das Wetter an sich.
Der April scheint seinem Ruf gerecht werden zu wollen.



@allerseits: Kommt gut in die neue Woche!


----------



## Stippi68

Gute Besserung an Professor Tinca und Finke20 . Hoffentlich wird schnell alles wieder gut.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ohje Ohje, ungestüme Zeiten.....der Professor Tinca holt sich ne bandscheibe´sche Komprimierung ab (ob das vom heben schwerer Fische kommt ? ) und Familie Finke20 machen Bekanntschaft mit Corinna  .......obendrein schwingt der Minimax die olle Feudelbürste  und bittet die Eingeweihten wohlwissend um mindestens öffentliche Milde 
Trotz allem, wünsche ich uns allen baldige und beständige Gesundheit sowie immer ein gewisses Maß an Ordnung und Sauberkeit in dieser,  so unbeständigen Welt


----------



## keinangelprofi

Petri allen Erfolgreichen und auch allen weniger erfolgreichen fürs nächste Mal sowie gute Besserung allen Maladen!
Ich les hier ja nur mit und freue mich über die schönen Berichte und immer häufiger werdenden Fänge!
Bei uns ist im Moment anglerische Zwangspause wegen Wetter Arbeit Schonzeit…


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Dem schliesse ich mich an, also herzliches Petri den Fängern, Respekt für die Franzosen und nochmals gute Besserung für unsere Kranken.
> 
> Ich selber habe heute aus verschiedenen Gründen auf eine Patrouille am Flüsschen verzichtet (und verdammt will ich sein, auch bei Ostwind und 1% hätt ich nen Johnnie gekriegt)
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich mich mich heute _freiwillig, ohne Zwang und selbstbestimmt _dafür entschieden, die Wohnung aufzuräumen, zu putzen und zu schrubben. Mir war einfach mal danach, und wenn das Laminat glänzt ist das fast so schon wie die Messingfarbenen Schuppen eines besseren Döbels. Ein schöner Sonntag voll _entwürdigender aufgezwungener Helotensklaverei_ befriedigender Hausarbeit, viel schöner als am kalten Ufer zu frieren. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Ich darf die Herren Vertrauten geomas Und Professor Tinca bitten, das Schmunzeln und Feixen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.


Liebster Minimax,

ich kann das vollkommen nachvollziehen.

Nichts befriedigt so sehr wie der Geruch von Chlorreiniger aus dem Bad und Bonerwachs aus dem Wohnzimmer.
Die vergilbten Vorhänge zu waschen ist jedesmal eine Freude!
Und dann erst das der vollkommen neue Blick _bei Tageslicht _durch geputzte Fenster auf ein aufgeräumtes Wohnzimmer!

Wer würde dies freiwillig tauschen gegen ein zusammengekauertes Warten,
eine knittrige Zigarette in den kalten, nach Curry-Tulip schmeckenden, Fingern.
Eine Briese im Gesicht und Nieselregen in den Augenbrauen betrachtet man wie hypnotisiert die Rutenspitze.
Ohne unnötige Bewegungen verharrt man bis zum erlösenden Tick-Tick-TOCK.
Darauf folgt eine innerliche Explosion des Anglers und das gefühlvolle aber bestimmte Anreißen des verlängerten Rutenarmes beim Anschlag.
Das Adrenalin beim Manövrieren des Fisches hin zum erlösenden Netz.
Die Eiseskälte, sobald beim Hakenlösen das Wasser die Haut benetzt  ...
Und die Genugtuung, wenn man anschließend eine Tasse Tee nippt um die Todeskälte zu vertreiben, die unweigerlich auf einen Adreanalinschub folgt ... und mit nun nassen Fingern die nächste Kippe dreht.

Nee du, da bleibt man doch lieber mal zu Hause und genießt 

Verständnisvolle Grüße
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Und dann erst das der vollkommen neue Blick _bei Tageslicht _durch geputzte Fenster ........



Ich wundere mich dann jedes Mal wie viele neue Häuser in der Straße inzwischen wieder gebaut wurden.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Liebster Minimax,
> 
> ich kann das vollkommen nachvollziehen.


Danke, schön, dass Du mich verstehst!




daci7 schrieb:


> Und dann erst das der vollkommen neue Blick _bei Tageslicht _durch geputzte Fenster auf ein aufgeräumtes Wohnzimmer!


Warte mal.. das sind diese glatten Flächen auf halber Höhe der Aussenwände, richtig? Und die sollen durchsichtig sein und Tageslicht einlassen?
Welchen Sinn sollte das ergeben?


----------



## MS aus G

Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens...!!!

Operation Zährte habe ich leider nach einer guten halben Stunde mangels Bissen abgebrochen!!! Nicht einen kleinen Zupf gab es! Auch der Wind spielte nicht so richtig mit!!!

Dann doch wieder in mein Loch vor die Brücke!!!

Diesmal konnte ich mir sogar die erste Zigarette anzünden, aber so eben!




Da biss schon ein kleines Rotauge und kurz danach auch ein 




Ükel! Nachdem mir ein ordentliches Rotauge kurz vor dem Kescher leider verloren ging und ich morgens




wohl Besuch auf meiner Buhne hatte und wenn man schon Köder frei Haus geliefert bekommt habe ich einfach mal mit Mais und Made geangelt!!! Premiere für mich an der Weser! Und auch gleich




auch gleich ein Premierenfisch!!! Ein Rotauge wollte sich den Mais (oder die Made???) schmecken lassen!!! Ich konnte einige Rotaugen 




fangen!!! Auch ein schöner




Hasel lies sich vom Mais überreden!!! Keine schlechte Premiere!!! Die Bisse ließen dann doch sehr nach und so wollte ich es nochmal vom Steg aus probieren!!! Dort gab es die üblichen Kleinis unterschiedlicher Spezies, Ükel, Rotauge, Aland, Döbel und Hasel im 2 Minutentakt, mit Mais ging dort allerdings nix!!! Als dann auch mit Maden etwa eine viertel Stunde nix kam, machte ich mich gedanklich schon ans einpacken, da gab es dann doch noch einen Biss!!!




Eine Mikro-Grundel kam noch für die OCC zum Vorschein! Naja nach 4x fischen gehen, darf es auch mal eine Grundel sein!!!

So wurde es zwar nix mit der Zährte, aber doch noch ein Fischlein für die OCC! Tag gerettet!!!

Warum die Fischis allerdings "nur" auf dieser Weserseite gebissen haben, das weis wohl nur der Wesergott!!! Aber das kenne ich ja um diese Jahreszeit schon zur genüge, das es von Buhne zu Buhne und Weserseite zu Weserseite große Unterschiede beim Fang gibt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Finke20

Petri Mario, zu deinem schönen Mix   .


----------



## DUSpinner

Petri Mario, schöne Rotaugen die du aus der Weser gezaubert hast. Hier am Rhein ist es mir zu ungemütlich bei Wind, Kälte und Nässe. Aber auch bei mildem Wetter im März waren die Rutilusse noch nicht in Beisslaune. Lediglich einen 45 Rapfen und einen Aland ü 40 konnte ich bei 2 Ansitzen mit der Stippe überlisten. Habe gestern im Forellenpuff neben 10 Forellen mein erstes Rotauge in diesem Jahr gefangen. 
Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Professor Tinca

SuperMario!
Petri Heil zu der bunten Strecke.


----------



## Jason

Sauber Mario, ein Petri nach GW. Freue mich schon auf Ostern, da machen wir einen Schlachtplan. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri für MS aus G unseren Mann an der Weser!

Sehr inspirierend! Jetzt fällt mir auch wieder ein, was mein persönliches Ziel für GW '22 ist: Der mächtige Hasel!

Ich larmojiere ja periodisch herum, das ich die Brandenburger Hasel die es hier geben soll, freilich noch weniger oft als gute Johnnievorkommen, bisher nicht lokalisieren konnte*.
Da ist ein Abstecher an die Weser natürlich ne 1A Chance!

Hg
Minimax


*komisch eigentlich, das ich noch keinen Hasel fangen konnte. Ich dachte meine Strategie an den immer gleichen döbeldominierten Gewässern ausschliesslich dicke fette Tulipwürfel am Grund anzubieten, wäre genau richtig um Hasel zu fangen. Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## rustaweli

Petri zu den inspirierenden Weserfängen welche die Vorfreude steigen lassen MS aus G , sowie allen Fängern und danke allen Postern! 
Vor allem aber "Gute Besserung" Finke20 und Professor Tinca !


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Mario, und Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Mais-Premiere. 
Nicht immer und überall bringt Dosenmais Fisch, aber einen Versuch ist dieser Köder an vielen Gewässern wert.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute am sehr späten Nachmittag bis in die Dämmerung hinein am Wasser.
Ohne Angel, nur mit Kamera und einem Kescherstock als „Wathilfe”. Der Pegel war wirklich niedrig, nicht extrem, aber selten niedrig.
So konnte ich mögliche und unmögliche Swims erkunden. Habe ne Tonne an Fotos gemacht, muß bei Gelegenheit einige davon als Referenz aufs Smartphone schieben oder ausdrucken und laminieren.






Von diesen Dalben- oder Stegresten (?) sieht man bei den sonst üblichen Wasserständen gar nichts. Direkt hinter den Steinen geht es abwärts.





Keine Chance hat man bei solchen Hindernissen im Wasser. „Beute” in Form von einer Kopyto-Sammlung konnte ich leider nicht machen.

Morgen soll der Pegel wieder auf über normal steigen, am Nachmittag (da könnte sich ein Angel-Zeitfenster öffnen) dürfte etwa 1 Meter mehr Wasser steghen als auf den heute gemachten Fotos.


----------



## Tricast

Immer wieder interessant was so alles zum Vorschein kommt wenn das Wasser mal weg ist. Da staunt der Laie und der Experte wundert sich. Danke für die Fotos Geo.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant was so alles zum Vorschein kommt wenn das Wasser mal weg ist. Da staunt der Laie und der Experte wundert sich. Danke für die Fotos Geo.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Danke, Heinz. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt mehr groben Schrott (Einkaufswagen/Fahrräder...) aus den letzten Jahren/Monaten erwartet und auch mehr „Beute”, also Kunstköder. Futterkörbe hätte ich gerne eingesammelt, fand aber keine und auch nicht mein „Glücks-DS-Blei” wieder, das ich mir nach vielen schönen Fängen an einer winzigen Schilfinsel abgerissen hatte. 

Ein paar Stellen sind für weitere und ernsthaftere Versuche mit der Pose vorgemerkt.


----------



## Astacus74

MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens...!!!
> 
> Operation Zährte habe ich leider nach einer guten halben Stunde mangels Bissen abgebrochen!!! Nicht einen kleinen Zupf gab es! Auch der Wind spielte nicht so richtig mit!!!
> 
> Dann doch wieder in mein Loch vor die Brücke!!!
> 
> Diesmal konnte ich mir sogar die erste Zigarette anzünden, aber so eben!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da biss schon ein kleines Rotauge und kurz danach auch ein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ükel! Nachdem mir ein ordentliches Rotauge kurz vor dem Kescher leider verloren ging und ich morgens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wohl Besuch auf meiner Buhne hatte und wenn man schon Köder frei Haus geliefert bekommt habe ich einfach mal mit Mais und Made geangelt!!! Premiere für mich an der Weser! Und auch gleich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auch gleich ein Premierenfisch!!! Ein Rotauge wollte sich den Mais (oder die Made???) schmecken lassen!!! Ich konnte einige Rotaugen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fangen!!! Auch ein schöner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasel lies sich vom Mais überreden!!! Keine schlechte Premiere!!! Die Bisse ließen dann doch sehr nach und so wollte ich es nochmal vom Steg aus probieren!!! Dort gab es die üblichen Kleinis unterschiedlicher Spezies, Ükel, Rotauge, Aland, Döbel und Hasel im 2 Minutentakt, mit Mais ging dort allerdings nix!!! Als dann auch mit Maden etwa eine viertel Stunde nix kam, machte ich mich gedanklich schon ans einpacken, da gab es dann doch noch einen Biss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine Mikro-Grundel kam noch für die OCC zum Vorschein! Naja nach 4x fischen gehen, darf es auch mal eine Grundel sein!!!
> 
> So wurde es zwar nix mit der Zährte, aber doch noch ein Fischlein für die OCC! Tag gerettet!!!
> 
> Warum die Fischis allerdings "nur" auf dieser Weserseite gebissen haben, das weis wohl nur der Wesergott!!! Aber das kenne ich ja um diese Jahreszeit schon zur genüge, das es von Buhne zu Buhne und Weserseite zu Weserseite große Unterschiede beim Fang gibt!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Petri Heil, Mario eine schöne bunte Strecke hast du da auf die Schuppen gelegt und ne Zährte wirst du auch noch fangen



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Petri Mario, schöne Rotaugen die du aus der Weser gezaubert hast. Hier am Rhein ist es mir zu ungemütlich bei Wind, Kälte und Nässe. Aber auch bei mildem Wetter im März waren die Rutilusse noch nicht in Beisslaune. Lediglich einen 45 Rapfen und einen Aland ü 40 konnte ich bei 2 Ansitzen mit der Stippe überlisten. Habe gestern im Forellenpuff neben 10 Forellen mein erstes Rotauge in diesem Jahr gefangen.
> Gruß
> Olaf



Petri Heil Olaf, Rotauge im Forellenpuff ist glaub ich nicht der Zielfisch 



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute am sehr späten Nachmittag bis in die Dämmerung hinein am Wasser.
> Ohne Angel, nur mit Kamera und einem Kescherstock als „Wathilfe”. Der Pegel war wirklich niedrig, nicht extrem, aber selten niedrig.
> So konnte ich mögliche und unmögliche Swims erkunden. Habe ne Tonne an Fotos gemacht, muß bei Gelegenheit einige davon als Referenz aufs Smartphone schieben oder ausdrucken und laminieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von diesen Dalben- oder Stegresten (?) sieht man bei den sonst üblichen Wasserständen gar nichts. Direkt hinter den Steinen geht es abwärts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keine Chance hat man bei solchen Hindernissen im Wasser. „Beute” in Form von einer Kopyto-Sammlung konnte ich leider nicht machen.
> 
> Morgen soll der Pegel wieder auf über normal steigen, am Nachmittag (da könnte sich ein Angel-Zeitfenster öffnen) dürfte etwa 1 Meter mehr Wasser steghen als auf den heute gemachten Fotos.



Na die Seerosen kommen ja auch schon bei Dir   ist immer mal wieder interessant was daso unter Wasser los ist/äh liegt
ich geb ja zu zum Bilder machen hab ich bei solchen Aktionen keine Lust und im Nachhinein wundere ich mich wenn ich dann 
doch wieder einen Hänger habe... naja so bin  ich halt.

Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen Petri Heil 


Gruß Frank


----------



## MS aus G

Heute wollte ich nur die Regenpause am Nachmittag ausnutzen und bin direkt ins Loch vor die Brücke, oh, was war das? Durch den Regen bis heute Mittag ist das Wasser mal eben gut einen halben Meter angestiegen!!! Hätte ich jetzt so nicht erwartet! Das Loch war dann auch entsprechend kleiner geworden, was ja für eine 2,3m lange Rute nicht von Nachteil ist, aber es war eben auch einen halben Meter tieferes Wasser, was nun wieder nicht gerade günstig ist!!! Na egal, musste ich eben am langen Arm auswerfen, was auch gut funktionierte!!!

Die Zigarette bekam ich noch so eben wieder angezündet,




und schon hing das erste Augenrot am Haken! Dann wäre mir das Rettchen fast aus dem Mund gefallen




es gibt auch größere Alande mit richtig Dampf, aber auch einigen "Kampfspuren"! Es sind einige Fischis leider dabei, bei denen doch einige Schuppen fehlen!!! Dem Aland folgten




bessere Augenrot, so 3-4st. dann gab es wieder die üblichen
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ükel und




Hasel!!!
Die Bisse ließen dann etwas nach und so habe ich noch einige andere Stellen ausprobieren wollen, angefangen eine Buhne oberhalb, wo ich feststellen musste, das die Fischis wohl nicht so zahlreich vertreten waren!?! Es dauerte zumindest eine viertel Stunde bis der erste Biss kam, allerdings waren die Fischis dann wohl auf dem Platz und es gab innerhalb kurzer Zeit 6 Bisse wovon 3 Rotaugen und eine Hasel darunter waren, 2 Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten! Dann nochmal zur ersten Treppe unterhalb der Brücke, dort dauerte es nicht allzu lang und ein erstes Rotauge Biss, leider kurz vor dem Landgang verloren, es folgten dann noch 3 weitere und 2 Aussteiger, alle etwas besseren Kaliebers so bei 25cm. Ein letztes Stündchen wollte ich es dann nochmal vom Steg probieren, hui, der lag ja fast schon im Strom, naja, dann etwas innerhalb versuchen, und auch hier dauerte es eine ganze Weile, bis sich die Fischis am Platz einfanden, aber dann gab es wieder einige schöne Fischis, sogar einen halbstarken 30iger Döbel!!! Viele Hasel, nur 2 Rotaugen und es ward schon wieder gut nach fünf




den ersten Gründling des Jahres und ein weiterer OCC-Fisch!!! 2 kleine Hasel noch zum Abschluß und der Tag war vorrüber!!! Es gab wieder einen schönen bunten Strauß, was für mich das Angeln an der Weser so interessant macht, man weiß nie, was einen erwartet!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Rheinspezie

Wunderbarer Bericht und Bilder - danke Dir sehr dafür !

Ich glaube, ich werde doch auch wieder zum gemeinen Stipper werden - tiiiief im keller sollten nach Jahrzehnten noch das Weißfischgerät von anno dazumal 

"schlummern".

Durch diesen wunderbaren Threat wurde und werde ich inspiriert , die ( meine ) immerähnlichen Pfade der schnöden und einfältig eindimensionalen Raubfischhatz,

in Richtung zartblühender friedfischlieger , künftiger Liaisionen, zu verlassen und eben diese neuen/alten Beziehungen zu leben - ja -  neu-  zu-erleben .

Es lebe *Made*
*Mais*
            und der gemeine *Kompostwurm**.*

Petri Heil


----------



## Tricast

Vergiss bitte nicht das gemeine Toastbrot, ohne dem läuft gar nichts, jedenfalls bei geomas .   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Astacus74

MS aus G schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich nur die Regenpause am Nachmittag ausnutzen und bin direkt ins Loch vor die Brücke, oh, was war das? Durch den Regen bis heute Mittag ist das Wasser mal eben gut einen halben Meter angestiegen!!! Hätte ich jetzt so nicht erwartet! Das Loch war dann auch entsprechend kleiner geworden, was ja für eine 2,3m lange Rute nicht von Nachteil ist, aber es war eben auch einen halben Meter tieferes Wasser, was nun wieder nicht gerade günstig ist!!! Na egal, musste ich eben am langen Arm auswerfen, was auch gut funktionierte!!!



Na da ist ja einer kräftig am üben   



MS aus G schrieb:


> Die Zigarette bekam ich noch so eben wieder angezündet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und schon hing das erste Augenrot am Haken! Dann wäre mir das Rettchen fast aus dem Mund gefallen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es gibt auch größere Alande mit richtig Dampf, aber auch einigen "Kampfspuren"! Es sind einige Fischis leider dabei, bei denen doch einige Schuppen fehlen!!! Dem Aland folgten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bessere Augenrot, so 3-4st. dann gab es wieder die üblichen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ükel und
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasel!!!
> Die Bisse ließen dann etwas nach und so habe ich noch einige andere Stellen ausprobieren wollen, angefangen eine Buhne oberhalb, wo ich feststellen musste, das die Fischis wohl nicht so zahlreich vertreten waren!?! Es dauerte zumindest eine viertel Stunde bis der erste Biss kam, allerdings waren die Fischis dann wohl auf dem Platz und es gab innerhalb kurzer Zeit 6 Bisse wovon 3 Rotaugen und eine Hasel darunter waren, 2 Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten! Dann nochmal zur ersten Treppe unterhalb der Brücke, dort dauerte es nicht allzu lang und ein erstes Rotauge Biss, leider kurz vor dem Landgang verloren, es folgten dann noch 3 weitere und 2 Aussteiger, alle etwas besseren Kaliebers so bei 25cm. Ein letztes Stündchen wollte ich es dann nochmal vom Steg probieren, hui, der lag ja fast schon im Strom, naja, dann etwas innerhalb versuchen, und auch hier dauerte es eine ganze Weile, bis sich die Fischis am Platz einfanden, aber dann gab es wieder einige schöne Fischis, sogar einen halbstarken 30iger Döbel!!! Viele Hasel, nur 2 Rotaugen und es ward schon wieder gut nach fünf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> den ersten Gründling des Jahres und ein weiterer OCC-Fisch!!! 2 kleine Hasel noch zum Abschluß und der Tag war vorrüber!!! Es gab wieder einen schönen bunten Strauß, was für mich das Angeln an der Weser so interessant macht, man weiß nie, was einen erwartet!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



und dann auch noch mit Erfolg Petri Heil dazu, am schönsten finde ich den Gründling schade das die nicht größer werden
so um die 80cm -90cm das wäre doch was



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wunderbarer Bericht und Bilder - danke Dir sehr dafür !
> 
> Ich glaube, ich werde doch auch wieder zum gemeinen Stipper werden - tiiiief im keller sollten nach Jahrzehnten noch das Weißfischgerät von anno dazumal
> 
> "schlummern".
> 
> Durch diesen wunderbaren Threat wurde und werde ich inspiriert , die ( meine ) immerähnlichen Pfade der schnöden und einfältig eindimensionalen Raubfischhatz,
> 
> in Richtung zartblühender friedfischlieger , künftiger Liaisionen, zu verlassen und eben diese neuen/alten Beziehungen zu leben - ja - neu- zu-erleben .
> 
> Es lebe *Made*
> *Mais*
> und der gemeine *Kompostwurm**.*
> 
> Petri Heil



Na wurde da einer bekehrt???  und denke dran es gibt noch viel mehr Köder die die Friedlichen gerne nehmen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it

Ich dachte schon, da kommt heut nichts mehr im Ükel dann haut der Mario noch so einen raus. Petri Heil! MS aus G

Bei mir kam heute neue Lektüre an.

"Käpt'n Hunters Angelfahrten - Ursachen und Wirkungen im Leben eines leidenschaftlichen Anglers" von Fritz Duchstein
Verlag J. Neumann-Neudamm, Melsungen, 1964






Ich finde ja solch Angelgeschichten im Abenteuerromanstil echt klasse.

Bin ja eigentlich nicht der Langzeitansitzangler. Aber so ein Sommertag an einem idyllischen Plätzchen, Kartoffel an freier Leine, irgendwas Akustisches in die Schnur, die Natur genießen und dann noch ein gutes Buch. Da bin ich dabei.
Auf der Couch halten mich solche Bücher nicht lange. Da ist der Ruf der Wildnis einfach zu laut und die Sehnsucht nach dem Naturerlebnis zu groß.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Etwas moderner, aber Monsterbrassen und Kunstmaden gegen hungrige Krebse und Krabben - ich mag die Videos von Tobias Ekvall und Team Galant


----------



## Captain_H00k

Professor Tinca & Finke20  von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung euch beiden.Bleibt stark und werdet schnell wieder gesund Jungs !!!


----------



## skyduck

Puh das Wetter ist echt nicht so toll. Eigentlich bin ich nicht so empfindlich was das betrifft aber nach ein paar T-Shirt Sessions ist es schon ekelig wieder über Thermohose nachzudenken. Trotzdem muss ich diese Woche noch wenigstens einmal für meinen inneren Frieden los.

Da das am Haussee mit den leichten swingtip ja so gut geklappt hat, habe ich mir mal ein paar Preston ICM geholt (die kleine Schwester vom ICS) Echt süß die dDnger, 12g Körbchen und 10 g Cubes. Bei den Körbchen muss ich schon gucken, dass ich mir nicht die finger verrenke .
Es ist schon wirklich ewig her, das ich so leichte Gewichte genutzt habe.

Plan ist die Drennan Ledgermaster mit der Hüßle Swingtip und Mais oder Pellet als statische Jokerrute auf dicke Rotaugen oder Brassen und die feine Abu legerlite dann aktiv mit Pinkies am 18er Haken oder so.

Jetzt warte ich auf ein passendes Zeitfenster, mit halbwegs erträglichen Wetter und dann kauer ich mich wieder auf den Böschungsplatz von letzten Mal.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri zur breiten Palette MS aus G. 

Heute ergab sich mal wieder ein Zeitfenster und so bin ich an einen kleinen Parksee gefahren. 





Erstmalig dieses Jahr habe ich mal eine Karpfenmontage ausgelegt. Mit der anderen Rute pickere ich ein wenig. Eben habe ich schon einen guten Zupfer gehabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg Niklas!


----------



## Niklas32

Kleine aber hübsche Brachsen gibt es hier.


----------



## skyduck

Auch von mir noch einmal gute Besserung und Wünsche für eine baldige, komplikationsfreie Genesung an Finke20 und Professor Tinca .
Und ein dickes Petri an alle die sich immer wieder trotz miesen Wetter ans Wasser kämpfen und die Fahne hoch halten. Niklas32 MS aus G geomas.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

n'Abend zusammen. Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle angelnden und erfolgreichen Ükel der letzten Tage. Ich war heute auch am Wasser, was ich aber eigentlich mit meinem Ferdi jeden Tag bin. Aber heute war ich fast in angelnder Mission an der Elbe. Habe mir mal ein Buhnenfeld genauer angesehen und mit dem Deeper ausgelotet, das ich mal bei einer Tour mit Ferdinand entdeckt habe. Zugegebenermaßen faszinieren mit an dem Buhnenfeld vor allem die Abgeschiedenheit und die guten Möglichkeiten, dort auch das Brollie samt Liege für eine Nacht aufzuschlagen. Allerdings befindet sich das Buhnenfeld inmitten einer lämngeren Gerade ohne besondere Strukturen, von den Buhnen selbst einmal abgesehen. Nachdem ich die Buhne ohne besondere Wow's ausgelotet hatte, bin ich ohne große Erwartungen zur nächsten Buhne weitergezogen. Und siehe da: Die Buhne war mit dem Deeper betrachtet um ein Vielfaches interessanter. Was mich etwas verblüfft hat: Auch dieses abfallende Kante der Buhne im Bereich der Strömungskante war nicht besonders spektakulär, wohl aber der Bereich etwa 10 bis 15 Meter vor dem Buhnenkopf. Dort konnte ich eine für die Elbe fast schon krasse Kante erloten. Es ging von 2,5 m auf über 4 m runter und es sind einige Meter, bis der Grund wieder ansteigt. Die aktuelle Fahrrinnentiefe liegt übrigens bei knapp 3 m. Klar., dass ich dort in Kürze mal Maden und Würmer auf Tauchfahrt schicken werde. Montagenverluste sind nicht zu befürchten. Nach dem Loten habe ich den gesamten Bereich rund um den Buhnenkopf weiträumig mit dem Futterkorb abgezogen. Steine sind die Ausnahme und das Gras am Grund ist zumindest aktuell noch relativ kurz.

.


----------



## Niklas32

Bei mir gab es insgesamt etwa ein Dutzend Brassen, maximal etwas größer als die auf dem Bild. Trotz ihrer Größe waren die Jungs doch recht spritzig unterwegs und haben an der Pickerrute Spaß gemacht. Von den reichlichen Rotaugen dort konnte ich heute leider keine fangen. Auch Karpfen und größere Brachsen gingen nicht an den Haken. Ich habe heute mit Made und Bread Punsch in 8mm geangelt. Immer wenn auf das eine eine Weile nichts kam, habe ich gewechselt. Erstaunlicherweise brachte das immer Fisch.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Niklas32  und MS aus G ! Gut zu sehen, wie die Fischis landauf, landab in Beißlaune kommen.

Viel Erfolg mit den Schwingen, lieber skyduck ! Ich habe in einem Karton auch gerade ein paar dieser Preston-Schnellwechseldinger entdeckt und muß mal rausfinden, wie sich das macht.

Spannend, Deine Gewässererkundung, Wuemmehunter ! 



Ich habe die letzten Tage und auch heute etwas geschwächelt (oder gearbeitet) und mir das Angeln verkniffen. 
Das Wetter war sogar besser als prognostiziert, aber der innere Schweinehund mächtig.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in die Runde!
Danke für die interessanten Berichte und tollen Fotos.

Bei mir tat sich heute auch ein Zeitfenster auf.
War, wie bereits letztens, an zwei Swims. Diesmal allerdings nicht mit Tulip sondern Kastenweißbrot, angeboten als Flocke. Zusätzlichen Halt am Haken gab eine Stahlfeder.
Die Rute eine Daiwa Jaguar Carbon Leger Made in Great Britain. Länge 9,6ft.
Die Rolle eine Shakespeare Sigma Whisker Titan 035 (die letzte Japanserie der Sigma) und 0,20er Maxima Chameleon.
An jedem Swim konnte ich 2 Döbel erwischen.
























Und der Osterhase ist auch schon unterwegs 





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Petri heil und danke für die sonnigen Fotos, lieber Ti-it !

Wie hast Du die Bißerkennung gehandhabt? Touch-Ledgering?


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil und danke für die sonnigen Fotos, lieber Ti-it !
> 
> Wie hast Du die Bißerkennung gehandhabt? Touch-Ledgering?


Petri Dank Georg! 

Erster Swim, kleinerer Döbel über die Rutenspitze. Der Größere ging mir direkt vor den Füßen an den Haken. Ich habe sozusagen einfach 40cm von der Uferkante entfernt die Schnur absinken lassen. Der stand wohl unterm unterspülten Ufer. Hier erfolgte die Bissanzeige allein über die Schnur. War leicht lose und ging dann straff. 
Der zweite Swim hat mehr Strömung. Hier dann tatsächlich beide Döbel mittels Touch-Ledgering. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Danke, echtes Touch-Ledgering habe ich bislang nie praktiziert. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts nächste Woche mal wieder mit einem Trip zum Döbel-Flüßchen.


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> Plan ist die Drennan Ledgermaster mit der Hüßle Swingtip und Mais oder Pellet als statische Jokerrute auf dicke Rotaugen oder Brassen und die feine Abu legerlite dann aktiv mit Pinkies am 18er Haken oder so.
> 
> Jetzt warte ich auf ein passendes Zeitfenster, mit halbwegs erträglichen Wetter und dann kauer ich mich wieder auf den Böschungsplatz von letzten Mal.



Da bin ich mal gespannt was du da rauszauberst ich wünsch dir Petri Heil


Niklas32 schrieb:


> Kleine aber hübsche Brachsen gibt es hier.



Petri Heil aber ist das nicht ne Güster??? Sieht mir so aus.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit Made und Bread Punsch in 8mm geangelt. Immer wenn auf das eine eine Weile nichts kam, habe ich gewechselt. Erstaunlicherweise brachte das immer Fisch.



Na wer fängt hat recht und sowie es aussieht war das die richtige Strategie, das wollten deine Flossenträger



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was mich etwas verblüfft hat: Auch dieses abfallende Kante der Buhne im Bereich der Strömungskante war nicht besonders spektakulär, wohl aber der Bereich etwa 10 bis 15 Meter vor dem Buhnenkopf. Dort konnte ich eine für die Elbe fast schon krasse Kante erloten. Es ging von 2,5 m auf über 4 m runter und es sind einige Meter, bis der Grund wieder ansteigt. Die aktuelle Fahrrinnentiefe liegt übrigens bei knapp 3 m. Klar., dass ich dort in Kürze mal Maden und Würmer auf Tauchfahrt schicken werde. Montagenverluste sind nicht zu befürchten. Nach dem Loten habe ich den gesamten Bereich rund um den Buhnenkopf weiträumig mit dem Futterkorb abgezogen. Steine sind die Ausnahme und das Gras am Grund ist zumindest aktuell noch relativ kurz.



Hört sich gut an aber denk dran hier an der Elbe kann sich das innerhalb kurzer Zeit wieder ändern, durch den ganzen Sand
den die Elbe mitführt und der sich immer wieder wo anders ablagert ändert sich der Grund kontinuierlich.
Da muß man immer mal schauen ob das passt.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Bei mir tat sich heute auch ein Zeitfenster auf.
> War, wie bereits letztens, an zwei Swims. Diesmal allerdings nicht mit Tulip sondern Kastenweißbrot, angeboten als Flocke. Zusätzlichen Halt am Haken gab eine Stahlfeder.
> Die Rute eine Daiwa Jaguar Carbon Leger Made in Great Britain. Länge 9,6ft.
> Die Rolle eine Shakespeare Sigma Whisker Titan 035 (die letzte Japanserie der Sigma) und 0,20er Maxima Chameleon.
> An jedem Swim konnte ich 2 Döbel erwischen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und der Osterhase ist auch schon unterwegs



Petri Heil zur tollen Döbelstrecke, schickes Flüßchen was du da befischt und dann auch noch den Osterhasen erwischt  


Danke an Alle für die tollen Berichte  



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Zu Niklas' Fisch: auch wegen der langen Brustflossen würde ich auf einen jungen Brassen tippen.
Die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie lassen sich ja nicht komplett zählen, ich würde minimal Ü50 Schuppen schätzen oder „hochrechnen”.
Aber die Augen sind schon ziemlich groß...


----------



## Mescalero

Herzliche Grüße an den Stammtisch aus dem Süden. Leider hatte ich immer noch keine Möglichkeit, den Zierfischen nachzustellen aber immerhin habe ich schon welche gesehen. 

Mitten in Maharashtra gibt es jede Menge Burgruinen und auf dem Gelände einer dieser 1000 Jahre alten Anlagen haben sich die z.T. unterirdischen Trinkwasserspeicher erhalten.
Leider gab es nur invasive Arten, v.a. Xiphophorus (Schwertträger und Platys) und Zebrabärblinge. Ich meine auch einige Oryzias gesehen zu haben, die konnte ich "von oben" aber nicht gut identifizieren.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, in den kommenden Tagen tatsächlich mal loslegen zu können, es gibt u.a. auch einige Stauseen in der Gegend.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich bin zuversichtlich, in den kommenden Tagen tatsächlich mal loslegen zu können


Oh ja..
Bitte bitte...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Zu Niklas' Fisch: auch wegen der langen Brustflossen würde ich auf einen jungen Brassen tippen.



Ja eindeutig.
Der Nanobrachsen muss in seine Flossengröße noch reinwachsen.


----------



## Niklas32

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Petri Heil aber ist das nicht ne Güster??? Sieht mir so aus.


Ich bin leider kein Experte in Sachen Fischbestimmung. Hier war der Fall aber meiner Meinung nach klar, da alle Fänge des gestrigen Tages ein Stülpmaul hatten. Die stark gegabelte Schwanzflosse spricht meines Erachtens auch für einen Brachsen. 

Übrigens hatten alle Fische gestern ein sehr hartes knöchernes Maul. Ich hatte jedes Mal Probleme den Haken wieder zu lösen. Solche verhärteten Mäuler kenne ich sonst nur von Karpfen aus Gewässern mit hartem Grund und starkem Muschelbestand. Gibt es so etwas bei Brachsen auch? Das gestrige Gewässer hatte allerdings einen weichen schlammigen Grund und eine Muschelbank konnte ich auch nicht ausfindig machen. Hat jemand schon einmal eine solche Beobachtung gemacht?

Grüße Niklas


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie ich in der letzten Stunde getobt habe - Kinskys Klaus ist nix dagegen...
> Kommt doch eben meine neue Rapala Nerios hier an - im Katalog 223gr bei 5m mit Beringung.
> Was bekomme ich? Eine UNBERINGTE Nerios die bei 5m (vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachmessen..) 295gr wiegt.
> Das Askari ein absoluter Schrottladen ist, weiß wohl jeder - aber das ne Weltfirma wie Rapala ein 295gr Produkt mit 223gr bedruckt, macht mich einigermaßen fassungslos. Wir sind doch nicht bei Daiwa.. .
> Natürlich geht die gleich zurück und die kürzlich bestellte DAM ist schon storniert.
> Wisst ihr was ich jetzt mache?
> Ich kack auf die gesamte Angelindustrie und werde ausser Spaltblei (Dinsmores!) und Vorfachhaken (Gamakatsu) absolut garnichts mehr kaufen.
> Erstens habe ich nämlich Angelgerät für Generationen, und zweitens habe ich die Schnauze einfach gestrichen voll...
> 
> Natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin um eure schönen Einkäufe auf das heftigste beneiden, aber ich bin da endgültig raus!
> 
> Selbsverständlich werden Wetten in beliebiger Höhe angenommen, wie lange ich das durchhalte...


Man will es kaum glauben, aber ich bin standhaft... 
Der Captain_H00k hätte mir fast ne Rute aufs Auge gedrückt, aber dieser Elch ist an mir vorbeigezogen.
Ich schaffe das... ich schaffe das... ich schaffe das....

Vielen lieben Dank für eure schönen Berichte und Bilder.
Auch wenn meine Fischereidepression (die ich normalerweise durch Tacklekäufe kompensiere..) noch anzuhalten scheint, freut es mich dass ihr so erfolgreich seit...


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch wenn meine Fischereidepression (die ich normalerweise durch Tacklekäufe kompensiere..) noch anzuhalten scheint, freut es mich dass ihr so erfolgreich seit



Ganz so krass würde ich das jetzt nicht ausdrücken, aber die derzeitige Wetterlage macht meine Pläne etwas zu nichte. Erst der eisige Wind und dieses fiese Wetter aus nördlichen und/oder östlich Richtigen und jetzt der der intensive Regen lässt das Flüsschen wieder in ungeahnte Höhen klettern. Gerade war der Wasserstand etwas gefallen, jetzt kübelte es aber wieder und die Auswirkungen kann ich dann heute Abend wieder ablesen …

Gut, ich könnte auch an ein stehendes Wasser fahren und angeln. Aber ich weiche ungern von meinem Plänen diesbezüglich ab. Aufgrund des sich ergebenden Zeitfensters bis zum nächsten Angeltag versuche ich dann die Motivation oben zu halten: ich war schon vier Mal im Angelladen, da ich beim x-ten Durchgang der Tackle-Zusammenstellung immer etwas gefunden habe, was ich vermeintlich verbessern könnte - der praktische Test steht aber noch aus, ob es wirklich eine Verbesserung war. Mit Bernd habe ich schon alles Mögliche über das Barbenangeln durchdiskutiert, inzwischen kenne ich glaube ich jedes englische Video über das Barbenfischen bei YT. Bei all den Kaventsmännern die man da sieht, tritt zurzeit eher der Umkehreffekt ein: Frustration statt Motivation - nein, soweit ist es dann doch nicht! Wir wollen mal auf dem Boden bleiben. Obwohl, wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue: Es kübelt wieder wie aus Eimern, die Dachrinne läuft über, Graupel ist auch mit dabei … 


Petri all denen, die erfolgreich am Wasser waren und es sind! 


Ti-it  glaube ich hat die wenigsten Problem mit seinem "Privatgewässer", da gibt es scheinbar kein Hochwasser - schöne Döbelstrecke! 

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Zu Niklas' Fisch: auch wegen der langen Brustflossen würde ich auf einen jungen Brassen tippen.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja eindeutig.
> Der Nanobrachsen muss in seine Flossengröße noch reinwachsen.



Die Flossen haben mich etwa stutzig gemacht, ich würde hier eher auf einen Zobel (Abramis Papa) tippen. 

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Zobel




Irgendwie nicht würde ich sagen:


			https://www.fischlexikon.eu/images/fischlexikon/galerie/optionale-pics/zobel.jpg
		


"...........lebt hauptsächlich in der Donau (Niederbayern bis Wien), wo er sich in Gruppen meist im Hauptstrom aufhält. Im Kaspischen Meer und in den ausgesüßten Teilen des nördlichen Schwarzen Meeres geht er auch ins Brackwasser. ......"


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht würde ich sagen:


Wenn ich mal das andere Bild des Zobel auf der gleichen Seite und auch andere im Netz betrachte ...


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> lebt hauptsächlich in der Donau (Niederbayern bis Wien),



... auch in den Rhein eingewandert


----------



## Professor Tinca

In Niklas's Parkteich würde ich die aber nicht vermuten.
Für mich ein kleiner Brachsen.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In Niklas's Parkteich würde ich die aber nicht vermuten.


 Na ja, Wasservögel fliegen weit und tragen so allerhand mit durch die Gegend. Aber ich habe mal jemanden angefunkt, der sollte das eigentlich bestimmen können, interessiert mich ja doch, was es nun genau ist.

Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Kleine aber hübsche Brachsen gibt es hier.


Würde ich auch sagen.. .


----------



## Made90

Hey, ich war vorhin im Angelladen um die Ecke um Maden zu kaufen und ein paar Rollen anzugrabbeln, als ich mir die Daiwa's anschaute, speziell die Tdr und Qd Tournament kam ich mit dem Verkäufer ins Gespräch, er meinte es sei eine langjährige Investition. Ich sagte ihm ich wollte sie mir nur anschauen da ich mir erst letzten Monat eine Drennan Rute gekauft habe und ich es nicht übertreiben wollte. Der Verkäufer sagte mir darauf hin ich hätte mir besser eine Guru oder andere Rutenmarke kaufen sollen, da Drennan keinerlei Garantie geben würde und jegliche Reklamation sinnlos wäre, deshalb verkaufe er keine Drennan Produkte. Hat einer von euch schon was davon gehört, im Netz habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, die Rute wurde in einem anderen Laden gekauft und wurde mir extra bestellt, der dortige Händler erwähnte nichts dergleichen.


----------



## Minimax

Made90 schrieb:


> Hey, ich war vorhin im Angelladen um die Ecke um Maden zu kaufen und ein paar Rollen anzugrabbeln, als ich mir die Daiwa's anschaute, speziell die Tdr und Qd Tournament kam ich mit dem Verkäufer ins Gespräch, er meinte es sei eine langjährige Investition. Ich sagte ihm ich wollte sie mir nur anschauen da ich mir erst letzten Monat eine Drennan Rute gekauft habe und ich es nicht übertreiben wollte. Der Verkäufer sagte mir darauf hin ich hätte mir besser eine Guru oder andere Rutenmarke kaufen sollen, da Drennan keinerlei Garantie geben würde und jegliche Reklamation sinnlos wäre, deshalb verkaufe er keine Drennan Produkte. Hat einer von euch schon was davon gehört, im Netz habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, die Rute wurde in einem anderen Laden gekauft und wurde mir extra bestellt, der dortige Händler erwähnte nichts dergleichen.


Vor vielen Jahren hat Andreas Bruners (er hat sein Geschäft mittlerweile geschlossen) mit ebenfalls angedeutet, das Drennan keine Garantie geben bzw. Auch nicht sehr einfach als Partner sind.

Irgendwann ist mir mal ein Spitzenteil einer Accolyte abgeknickt: Ich habs Andreas gemeldet, er hats geregelt und nach ein paar Wochen kam Ersatz von Drennan, die haben dafür 60 Euro berechnet.


----------



## Made90

Minimax schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren hat Andreas Bruners (er hat sein Geschäft mittlerweile geschlossen) mit ebenfalls angedeutet, das Drennan keine Garantie geben bzw. Auch nicht sehr einfach als Partner sind.
> 
> Irgendwann ist mir mal ein Spitzenteil einer Accolyte abgeknickt: Ich habs Andreas gemeldet, er hats geregelt und nach ein paar Wochen kam Ersatz von Drennan, die haben dafür 60 Euro berechnet.


Hmm okay... Ich muss gestehen mir ist noch nie eine Rute durch einen Produktionsfehler kaputt gegangen, wenn dann war es eigenverschulden... Dennoch gibt es mir jetzt ein mulmiges Gefühl, es war aber ein langjähriger Traum solch eine Rute zu haben


----------



## Dace

Made90 schrieb:


> da Drennan keinerlei Garantie geben würde und jegliche Reklamation sinnlos wäre, deshalb verkaufe er keine Drennan Produkte. Hat einer von euch schon was davon gehört, im Netz habe ich nichts dazu gefunden



Im B...store steht bei einigen Drennan-Ruten folgender Hinweis:

WICHTIG!
Drennan Ruten werden ab sofort nur noch ohne Gewährleistung verkaufen, da Drennan Reklamationen auf Grund von angeblichen Produktionsfehlern nicht akzeptiert. Jede Drennan Rute wird bei Drennan durch das QM geprüft und dann erst versendet. Beim Kauf einer Drennan Rute geben Sie ihr Einverständnis für diese Regelung. Ersatzteile können jedoch günstig erworben werden.

Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Irgendwo ist das mal thematisiert worden das Drennan Qualität so gut sei, dass ein Bruch nur auf unsachgemäße Behandlung beruhen kann.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Dace war schneller!!


----------



## Made90

Tricast schrieb:


> Irgendwo ist das mal thematisiert worden das Drennan Qualität so gut sei, dass ein Bruch nur auf unsachgemäße Behandlung beruhen kann.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Dace war schneller!!


An der Qualität habe ich auch keine Zweifel, ich glaube auch dass nichts passiert, bei Rollen hätte ich da mehr Bedenken, aber dennoch glaube ich dass es immer mal ab und zu auch mal eine Rute vielleicht einen nicht sichtbaren Defekt hat... Jetzt hör ich aber auf schwarz zu sehen und freue mich auf viele tolle Fische mit der Rute, ich werde nächste Woche berichten


----------



## Minimax

Made90 schrieb:


> Hmm okay... Ich muss gestehen mir ist noch nie eine Rute durch einen Produktionsfehler kaputt gegangen, wenn dann war es eigenverschulden... Dennoch gibt es mir jetzt ein mulmiges Gefühl, es war aber ein langjähriger Traum solch eine Rute zu haben


Nicht missverstehen: Meine Rutenhavarie mit der Drennan war eigenverschulden nach einigen Jahren treuer Dienste- ich hab sie gegen einen Stein gedongelt


----------



## Tricast

Made90 : Mach Dir keinen Kopf, Drennan Ruten und Drennan Zubehör gehört zu den qualitativ hochwertigsten und durchdachtesten Produkte die man kaufen kann.   Und wenn der Händler keine Drennan-Produkte führt dann hat das sicherlich andere Gründe als die angeführten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Ach ja: Die Drennan-Rollen werden von sachkundigen Ükel`n als Kaffe-Mühlen beschrieben.


----------



## Made90

Tricast schrieb:


> Made90 : Mach Dir keinen Kopf, Drennan Ruten und Drennan Zubehör gehört zu den qualitativ hochwertigsten und durchdachtesten Produkte die man kaufen kann.   Und wenn der Händler keine Drennan-Produkte führt dann hat das sicherlich andere Gründe als die angeführten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> Ach ja: Die Drennan-Rollen werden von sachkundigen Ükel`n als Kaffe-Mühlen beschrieben.


Daran zweifele ich nicht, ich freue mich tierisch mit der Rute zu angeln da ich ehrlich gesagt schon jahre mit einer solchen Rute liebäugele und ich nun spontan beschlossen habe einen kleinen Traum zu erfüllen 
Mit den Rollen hatte ich jetzt nicht speziell Drennan Rollen gemeint sondern allgemein dass ich glaube dass eine Rolle vielleicht eher ein Garantiefall werden könnte als eine Rute 

Lustigerweise waren bei meiner Rute aber schon die falschen Spitzen dabei, bei der 12ft Variante gibt es die 3,4 und 5oz Spitzen dazu, ich hatte aber die 2, 2.5 und 3oz Spitzen dabei was mir ehrlich gesagt in die Karten spielte


----------



## Tricast

Aber jetzt bin ich mal Neugierig, was hast Du dir denn für eine Drennan gekauft?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Wo werden eigentlich die Guru Ruten produziert, ist das bekannt? Die Preise sind ja jenseits von gut und böse. 
Ich habe keine im Auge, mir war es nur kürzlich im Laden aufgefallen. Dasselbe gilt für die Rollen.


----------



## Made90

Tricast schrieb:


> Aber jetzt bin ich mal Neugierig, was hast Du dir denn für eine Drennan gekauft?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich wollte immer eine Feederrute war mir aber unsicher welche, also ob es eine Plus oder Distance wird. Da ich mit starken Karpfen rechnen muss war ich mir nicht sicher, ich erhielt immer unterschiedliche Empfehlungen und da ich mir sicher sein wollte kontaktierte ich Dean Barlow und er riet mir zur Distance Feeder


----------



## Made90

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wo werden eigentlich die Guru Ruten produziert, ist das bekannt? Die Preise sind ja jenseits von gut und böse.
> Ich habe keine im Auge, mir war es nur kürzlich im Laden aufgefallen. Dasselbe gilt für die Rollen.


Die Rollen werden von Daiwa gefertigt soweit ich weiß, dies sagte mir noch eben vorhin der Verkäufer als ich im Laden war


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> @Ti-it glaube ich hat die wenigsten Problem mit seinem "Privatgewässer", da gibt es scheinbar kein Hochwasser - schöne Döbelstrecke!


Ja, die letzte Zeit wurden wir zum Glück verschont.
Ein Problem bezüglich Natur und Fischbestand sind bei uns allerdings die vielen kleinen Kraftwerke. Ungefähr jeden zweiten, dritten Km befindet sich so eins. Durch mit Sicherheit teils falschen Betrieb der Besitzer (ob aus Profitgründen oder Unvermögen will ich nicht beurteilen) ist es bei uns öfter mal so, dass der Wasserstand innerhalb weniger Minuten um bis zu 50 cm sinkt. Das heißt zur Laichzeit ist der Laich im Wurzelwerk dann der Sonne ausgesetzt und das wars dann mit natürlichem Nachwuchs.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Niklas32

Dace schrieb:


> Na ja, Wasservögel fliegen weit und tragen so allerhand mit durch die Gegend. Aber ich habe mal jemanden angefunkt, der sollte das eigentlich bestimmen können, interessiert mich ja doch, was es nun genau ist.
> 
> Tight lines


Danke. Würde mich ja sehr interessieren. Das wäre eine tolle Art für die OCC 
Weiß jemand ob Zobel ein stülpbares Maul haben? Google hat mir leider nichts verraten.


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> ZobelWeiß jemand ob Zobel ein stülpbares Maul haben?



Ich habe da noch mal eine interessante Seite des österreichischen Landesfischereiverbandes gefunden:  Zobel 

Da werden Zobel, Zope und Güster verglichen.


----------



## geomas

So, heute hab ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin nach der Arbeit/am frühen Abend im Regen zum Fluß nebenan gestiefelt.
Kleines Besteck, hatte nur ganz schnell etwas Sandwichtoast zermahlen und mir die erstbeste kurze Rute gegriffen.






Das war die F1 Tickler von Browning, ich hatte schon Angst, daß ich selbst oder meine Angeln „Moos* ansetzen”.

15gr-XS-Drahtkorb von Cresta montiert, den Rest incl. Vorfach einfach belassen wie zuletzt genutzt. Es gab an der engen und dafür etwas windgeschützten Angelstelle auch sofort nen Biß. Versemmelt. Den nächsten auch. Dann klappte es - der este von nem guten Dutzend Plötz kam an Land. Alles keine Riesen, etwa 15 bis max 27/28cm. Und alle in guter Form. Auf Breadpunch biß es besser als auf Dosenmais.
Die kurze Browning macht echt Spaß. Ich hatte ein kurzes Vorfach mit 14er LS-2210 montiert, zum Angeln mit Mais dann den Swimfeeder gegen ein kleines Würfelblei getauscht. Für die Maisangelei wäre vermutlich ein etwas längeres Vorfach günstiger gewesen. Nur ein Eindruck.

Eventuell ist morgen Abend eine ähnliche kurze Session drin.




*) ist sicher ne Art von Flechte auf dem Zweig??


----------



## Dace

Schönes Foto geomas, sehr stillvoll in Szene gesetzt! 

Petri zu deiner Plötzen-Strecke!

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

#kulanz oder #garantie

Ich hatte bei zwei teuren Ruten (keine Drennan) Pech und Bruch direkt unterhalb des Feederspitzeneinschubs. Bei absolut unkritischem Einsatz.
Beide wurden ersetzt; ein Händler signalisierte, daß er gegenüber dem Hersteller „Druck gemacht hat”. Meiner Meinung nach ist es schwierig, Produktionsfehler nachzuweisen oder den nicht unwahrscheinlichen Fall, daß die Rute beim/auf dem Weg zum Händler/beim Versand zum Kunden Schaden genommen hat.

#bruch
Die einst vom Prof so wunderbar reparierte Drennan 12ft (der Bruch ging wohl auf das Konto des „Verpackers” der Rute vor dem Versand) soll dieses Jahr auch verstärkt zum Einsatz kommen. Ich freu mich schon, denn einen kernigen Fisch hat die Rute bislang nicht gesehen.


Dace - danke, nur ein Handyfoto, aber mir gefiel die „Textur” des bewachsenen Zweiges


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Da werden Zobel, Zope und Güster verglichen.


Und da ist der Brassen nichtmal bei... .
Wirklich erstaunlich.
Egal - alles schöne Fische...


----------



## Hecht100+

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 403388
> 
> 
> Kleine aber hübsche Brachsen gibt es hier.


Um noch mal auf Niklas32 seinen Fisch zurück zu kommen, hier auch mal ein schöner Vergleich:



			https://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/user_content/files/Jugendseiten_neu/2012_3.pdf
		


Wenn man da dann die Brustflosse hochlegen würde, wäre sie für einen Zobel zu lang. Da wäre die Zope schon näher dran.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> nur ein Handyfoto


Handyfotos haben durchaus professionelle Qualität, sowie dieses Foto - das Auge für das Foto ist wichtig! 

Gerade für uns Angler sind gute Smartphone-Kameras ein Segen, besonders für die Portraitfotos.

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da wäre die Zope schon näher dran.



Da könnte ich mich auch anfreunden ...


----------



## geomas

#zope
...die Zope hätte wohl deutlich mehr Schuppen an der Seitenlinie (66-73) als Niklas' Fisch.

edit: so ganz grob gezählt komme ich auf max. 45 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie bis zum Daumen.

Dace , danke, ein gutes Auge habe ich für Fotos (wenn ich einigermaßen in Form bin).
Am liebsten habe ich ne kleine Fuji Digitalkamera dabei, die haben ziemlich gute Optiken verbaut.
Aber Du hast Recht: die Bildqualität der Smartphones ist schon erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, echtes Touch-Ledgering habe ich bislang nie praktiziert.
> Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts nächste Woche mal wieder mit einem Trip zum Döbel-Flüßchen.


Probier's aus, Georg.
Wenn ich nicht mit Quivertipruten unterwegs bin, dann beginne ich meine Ansitze immer mit so 15 Minuten Rute in der Hand und Finger an der Schnur. Ist die Beißfrequenz hoch, mache ich so weiter. Falls nicht, lege ich die Rute ab. Auch mit Quivertipruten funktioniert das Ganze sehr gut. Hatte ich letztens so gehandhabt beim Barbenangeln bei Nacht als mir meine Isuzu nicht mehr mitmachte und ich von der Tricast auf die Prologic Twin Tip mit Quivertip wechselte. Da ist es vllt nicht unbedingt die bessere Bissanzeige die den Vorteil bringt, da die Zitterspitze ja auch sehr zuverlässig meldet. Allerdings verpasst man so gut wie keinen Biss und kann umgehend anschlagen.
Vor Jahren war ich mal zufällig zur Karpfenbeisszeit am Wasser. Köder damals Teig. Die Bisse äußerten sich als ein einziger Zug an der Rute. Ich schlug 2,3 mal ins Leere. Dann nahm ich die Rute in die Hand und war erfolgreich.

Heute kam übrigens eine Rute bei mir an, die ich bevorzugt zum Spürangeln verwenden will. Relativ sensible Spitze, nicht zu hart. Denke die könnte sich gut machen.






Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Tipps zum Touch-Ledgering, Ti-it ! Und Glückwunsch zur Balzer.
Ich hab aus der Magna Silver Serie die Leger („Ledger”?) in 3m, mag die Rute sehr, nur die Teilung nicht (kurzes Griffteil und zwei gleichlange Teile).
Das war meine erste Schwingspitzrute, erworben etwa 1994/1995.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf Niklas32 seinen Fisch zurück zu kommen, hier auch mal ein schöner Vergleich:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/user_content/files/Jugendseiten_neu/2012_3.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man da dann die Brustflosse hochlegen würde, wäre sie für einen Zobel zu lang. Da wäre die Zope schon näher dran.




Alles sehr ähnliche Fische aber der Parkteich in SachsenAnhalt als Lebensraum spricht mE nicht dafür.


----------



## hester

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wo werden eigentlich die Guru Ruten produziert, ist das bekannt? Die Preise sind ja jenseits von gut und böse.
> Ich habe keine im Auge, mir war es nur kürzlich im Laden aufgefallen. Dasselbe gilt für die Rollen.


Guru Ruten werden von Daiwa nach Guru Spezifikationen in England (Schottland?) gebaut. Guru ist ein 100%iger Ableger von Daiwa, auch die Teamangler kommen von Daiwa, Steve Ringer z.B. Die Rollen sind oft Daiwa in neuer Farbgebung.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alles sehr ähnliche Fische aber der Parkteich in SachsenAnhalt als Lebensraum spricht mE nicht dafür.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn man da dann die Brustflosse hochlegen würde, wäre sie für einen Zobel zu lang. Da wäre die Zope schon näher dran.





Dace schrieb:


> Da könnte ich mich auch anfreunden ...





Dace schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mal jemanden angefunkt



Also, "jemanden" wollte sich aus der Ferne nicht wirklich festlegen. Seine Gewichtung liegt aber eher bei Hybride Brasse/Zope. Zur genauen Feststellung müsste der Fisch aber in einem Institut untersucht werden ...

Wie sagen die beiden Erdmännchen Jan und Henry beim Sandmann immer: "Das hab' ich mir ja gleich gedacht" ! 

Tight lines


----------



## Niklas32

Dace schrieb:


> Also, "jemanden" wollte sich aus der Ferne nicht wirklich festlegen. Seine Gewichtung liegt aber eher bei Hybride Brasse/Zope. Zur genauen Feststellung müsste der Fisch aber in einem Institut untersucht werden ...
> 
> Wie sagen die beiden Erdmännchen Jan und Henry beim Sandmann immer: "Das hab' ich mir ja gleich gedacht" !
> 
> Tight lines


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Auf jeden Fall interessant.

Dann werde ich das Gewässer wohl noch das ein oder andere Mal aufsuchen müssen, ganz im Rahmen der Wissenschaft. Es war aber gestern der einzige Fang bei dem mir so extrem große Flossen aufgefallen sind. Das nächste Mal schieße ich ein paar Detailbilder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal schieße ich ein paar Detailbilder.



Gute Idee.
Das ist ja spannender als ein Krimi.....


----------



## Dace

# Im Namen der Wissenschaft 
Woher kam eigentlich die Grundel ... Hinterher ist das Gejammer wieder groß


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Hybride





Dace schrieb:


> : "Das hab' ich mir ja gleich gedacht" !


----------



## Minimax

Da ja einiges von der Klärung der Frage abzuhängen scheint, fragt doch mal Jesco Peschutter , der hats drauf. Und er hat auch weitere Kontakte zu Fischbiologen.

Ich hätte das Fischlein als Brasse im Kindchenschema angesprochen.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wo werden eigentlich die Guru Ruten produziert, ist das bekannt? Die Preise sind ja jenseits von gut und böse.
> Ich habe keine im Auge, mir war es nur kürzlich im Laden aufgefallen. Dasselbe gilt für die Rollen.





hester schrieb:


> Guru Ruten werden von Daiwa nach Guru Spezifikationen in England (Schottland?) gebaut. Guru ist ein 100%iger Ableger von Daiwa, auch die Teamangler kommen von Daiwa, Steve Ringer z.B. Die Rollen sind oft Daiwa in neuer Farbgebung.


Wenn die GURU-Ruten, wie hester schrieb, von Daiwa Schottland gebaut werden, dann braucht man sich nicht über die Preise wundern. Die Daiwa-Ruten Made in Schottland sind auch fast unbezahlbar und im Daiwa Katalog Deutschland auch nicht zu finden. Wer sich für diese Ruten interessiert und für die Preise sollte mal bei angling direct uk schauen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jesco Peschutter

Minimax schrieb:


> Da ja einiges von der Klärung der Frage abzuhängen scheint, fragt doch mal Jesco Peschutter , der hats drauf. Und er hat auch weitere Kontakte zu Fischbiologen.
> 
> Ich hätte das Fischlein als Brasse im Kindchenschema angesprochen.




Ich wäre auch bei einer kleinen Brasse. Für Zope oder Zobel ist die Afterflosse viel zu kurz. Die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie, die man bis zum Daumen erkennen kann (etwa 44 bis zum Daumen, vielleicht fehlen noch +-7, die man nicht sehen kann) sprechen auch für einen Brassen, genauso wie das Maul.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich war vorhin mal 2 Stunden am Wasser. Heute war nicht mein Tag. Der Wind war stark und hat mir andauernd meine Montagen im Wurf vertüddelt. 5-6 mal habe ich auch unter wildem Gefluche neu werfen müssen, da ich durch starken Gegenwind nicht auf den Platz gekommen bin. 
Den zweiten Zupfer konnte ich verwandeln und eine Brachse landen. 






Nach einer Weile hatte ich endlich einen zweiten fisch im Drill. Dieser schlitzte mir direkt am Kescher aus. Etwas später hatte ich endlich Kontakt auf die Method-Feeder Montage. Auch dieser Brachsen schlitze direkt am Kescher aus. 
Irgendwann habe ich dann eingepackt. Nachdem nahezu alles verpackt war, habe ich immerhin noch einen Biss bekommen und konnte eine gute Brachse fangen. 
Insgesamt hingen beide Fische sehr knapp. Daher denke ich, dass die anderen Fische auch recht knapp hingen und einfach blöd geschlitzt sind. War trotzdem nervig. 
Immerhin habe ich auf der Heimfahrt einen Getränkemarkt entdeckt und werde jetzt mal verkosten


----------



## geomas

Niklas32 - Petri zu den Brachsen, auch wenn der Tag nicht so lief wie erhofft. 
Dafür „läufts” dann ja vielleicht am Abend und dem Wochenende zwinkerzwinker...


----------



## geomas

#guru
Also die „günstigere Serie” N-Gauge von Guru ist vermutlich aus Fernost, würde mich sehr wundern, wenn nicht. 
Auch viele >200€-Ruten anderer Hersteller werden sicher nicht in Europa gefertigt. Tri-Cast _scheint _da eine Ausnahme zu sein. 
Letztlich ist es mir (fast) egal, woher die Rute kommt, solange sie gut ist, der Service im Fall der Fälle stimmt und der Preis im Rahmen bleibt.
Auch wenn ich generell schon ein blödes Gefühl beim Kauf habe, wenn Artikel aus Ländern mit sehr fragwürdiger Menschenrechtspraxis stammen.
Deshalb ist ein Gebrauchtkauf oder die Verwendung von alten Gerätschaften auch in dieser Beziehung ne gute Sache.


----------



## Niklas32

So richtig haben mich die verlorenen Fische von gestern nicht losgelassen. Daher sitze ich nun wieder am Wasser


----------



## Finke20

Petri Niklas32, zu deinen Windbrassen. Ich möchte auch wieder ans Wasser .


----------



## Niklas32

Nen guter Mitte 50er Brachsen auf die OCC Rute. 
An der Stelle die ich immer mit der Feederrute bearbeite ist noch nichts passiert.


----------



## Niklas32

Heute ziehen die Fische irgendwie nicht an den Stellen wie sonst und gestern Abend. Auf der üblichen Stelle gab es nur eine Aktion von einem kleinen Plötz. Daher versuche ich nun einen neuen Futterplatz. 

Zwischenzeitlich gab es nochmal Kontakt auf die OCC Rute. Diesmal war ich mir aber sicher, dass das keine Brachse sein kann.  war aber eine. Die legen sich hier einfach extrem ins Zeug. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass die Fische aus der Elbe stammen. Die 1,5lb Rute wurde auf jeden Fall ordentlich durchgebogen.


----------



## Niklas32

Beim Landen vom letzten Brachsen wurde meine Sitzgelegenheit von einer Böe erwischt und ins Wasser gepustet. Ich saß dann noch etwas auf der nassen Abhakmatte. Es kam aber nichts mehr.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ihr haut ja hier mal wieder raus,Petri allen Fängern und den tapferen Fischern die am Wasser waren -
Hier is heute noch richtiges Aprilwetter,Sonne & Hagel wechseln sich ab.
Aber ab ca Di soll es wohl ne richtig warme Woche werden.Da werd ich auch den ersten Angriff auf die friedlichen wagen 
Euch allen ein gutes Wochenende mit vielen Fischen !


----------



## Minimax

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Hier is heute noch richtiges Aprilwetter,Sonne & Hagel wechseln sich a


Hier bei mir ebenfalls, aber jetzt ists grad schön. Ich bin im Waldswim und geniesse die Sonne, die Johnnies sind entspannt und knabbern am Tulip, ab und zu bleibt auch einer hängen.
Eigentlich ein schöner friedlicher Tag. Mal sehen wann den nächsten Guss gibt.


----------



## Minimax

Na, hoppla, hier ist wieder son n Bursche. Wahrlich kein Riese, aber gut im Futter, wahrhaft und wirklich besonders hübsch gefärbt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schönen Nachmittag allen Ükels.
Ich bin auf Shopping Tour im Angelladen heute.  
Mist. Bilder muss ich später hochladen. Der Empfang ist mies hier.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir ein Spaghetti Eis oder Bananasplit bestelle


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir ein Spaghetti Eis oder Bananasplit bestelle


Stell Dir einfach die Frage: 'Was hätte Elvis getan?'


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin wieder daheim. Wenige Augenblicke nach dem oben gezeigten Burschen verfinsterte sich urplötzlich der Himmel, Dyatlov-Pass-mäßige Eisböen kamen auf und brachten Hagelschauer mit, da bin ich rasch geflohen


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Stell Dir einfach die Frage: 'Was hätte Elvis getan?'


Elvis hätte den Bourbon genommen, auf Eis, Ich hab nen Spaghetti Eis und freu mich auf den Laphroaig Malt heute Abend


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder daheim. Wenige Augenblicke nach dem oben gezeigten Burschen verfinsterte sich urplötzlich der Himmel, Dyatlov-Pass-mäßige Eisböen kamen auf und brachten Hagelschauer mit, da bin ich rasch geflohen
> Anhang anzeigen 403561


Siehst, haste auch nen Eis gehabt


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> wirklich besonders hübsch gefärbt.



Der ist nicht nur hübsch gefärbt, das ganze Bild ist eine gelungene Farbkomposition 

Petri zum Fang!



Minimax schrieb:


> und brachten Hagelschauer mit



... so wie hier auch ... echtes April-Wetter. Was ist das denn für ein Stühlchen? Sieht noch ziemlich neu aus.

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Siehst, haste auch nen Eis gehabt



Du hast aber Eis mit Geschmack - Minimax nur Wassereis. 

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Sitzgelegenheit von einer Böe erwischt und ins Wasser gepustet.



Hast du sie noch herausfischen können oder ist sie futsch?  

Petri zu deinem schönen Brassenfang! 

Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Der ist nicht nur hübsch gefärbt, das ganze Bild ist eine gelungene Farbkomposition
> 
> Petri zum Fang!
> 
> 
> 
> ... so wie hier auch ... echtes April-Wetter. Was ist das denn für ein Stühlchen? Sieht noch ziemlich neu aus.
> 
> Tight lines


Das ist der Korum Aeronium Supalite, ein guter leichter Stuhl wie ich finde. Der Prof schätzt ihn auch.
Allerdings lockert sich nun nach einigen Jahren des Gebrauchs die Bespannung bzw. Ermüdet an neurologischen Stellen und Nähten


----------



## Niklas32

Dace schrieb:


> Hast du sie noch herausfischen können oder ist sie futsch?
> 
> Petri zu deinem schönen Brassenfang!
> 
> Tight lines


Danke.

Ich habe sie schnell mit dem Kescher festgehalten. Musste aber schon einen langen Arm machen. Auf eine Badeaktion hatte ich überhaupt keine Lust 

Petri zum Prachtburschen, Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Petri zum Prachtburschen, @Minimax


Dankeschön, Und Dir ein Petri zu den schönen April-Brassen


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist der Korum Aeronium Supalite



Ich habe mir letztens auch einen gekauft. Ich weiß nicht, ob das der gleiche ist: Korum Aeronium Supa Lite Chair. Die Bespannung ist mehr durchsichtig meine ich, aber mit 2,8 kg sehr leicht. Den ersten Einsatz hat er gut überstanden, ich hatte die hinteren Beine eingeklappt und auf eine dicken Ast auf der etwas schrägen Uferböschung platziert. Kann man gut drauf sitzen. Er könnte vielleicht ein paar Zentimeter höher sein.

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des heutigen Tages.

Ich war bissl shoppen.












Es gab ne neue Jacke und etwas Kleinkram.


----------



## Niklas32

Interessanter Einkauf, Professor Tinca. Hast du die Knicklichter für die Feederrute vorher schon einmal verwendet und kannst sie empfehlen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ja Petri, lieber Professor Tinca zur fetten Futter-, Liquid-. Maden- und usw-Beute. Petri natürlich auch an Niklas32 zu seinen Frühjahrsbrassen und Minimax zudem hübschen Johnnies. Ich konnte mich angesichts der Wetterpakriolen und dem kalten Wind nicht aufraffen. Letzterer schiebt gerade auf der Elbe wieder ne halbmeterhohe Welle samt Schaumkrönchen vor sich her. Ja, und eismäßig, lieber Nachbar in GW Tikey0815 hat es bei mir nur zu einem Himmi-Jimmi aus der Großpackung im Froster gereicht. Aber ganz untätig war ich auch nicht: Habe mir heute einen 2-stündigen Mittagsschlaf gegönnt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Interessanter Einkauf, Professor Tinca. Hast du die Knicklichter für die Feederrute vorher schon einmal verwendet und kannst sie empfehlen?



Nee leider noch nicht.
Ich will sie mal testen.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war bissl shoppen.



Das ist ja kein kleiner Laden. Der muss ja schon ein gewisses Einzugsgebiet haben. Wo ist denn der Angelladen?

Die Jacke sieht nicht gerade nach Sommer aus, eher etwas warmes gegen den kalten Ostwind 

Ich habe immer eine Liste, was ich vielleicht noch für das Angeln brauche.n könnte. Wenn ich dann in so einem Angelladen bin, kann das schon mal umfangreich werden ...

Die Maden und das Futter sehen nach einer anstehenden Angelsession aus...

Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des heutigen Tages.
> 
> Ich war bissl shoppen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403564
> Anhang anzeigen 403565
> Anhang anzeigen 403566
> 
> Es gab ne neue Jacke und etwas Kleinkram.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403567


Was los Professor Tinca , meine neue Rute zum testen? Kein Kescher? Einfach mal ein ganz normaler kleiner Einkauf?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein kleiner Laden. Der muss ja schon ein gewisses Einzugsgebiet haben. Wo ist denn der Angelladen?
> 
> Die Jacke sieht nicht gerade nach Sommer aus, eher etwas warmes gegen den kalten Ostwind


Jupp der Laden ist https://www.carp-mv.de/.

Die haben ein tolles Angebot an Futter, Stippzeug, viel viel Karpfenzeug und Raubfischzeug.
Meereskram gibt's auch aber an den Regalen gehe ich immer vorbei.
Die hatten heute Hausmesse mit 15% Rabatt auf einen beliebigen
Artikel.
Die Jacke ist eine Prologic Pro lite Thermo oder so ähnlich.
Jedenfalls sehr leicht(und leicht gefüttert), wasser- und winddicht.
Perfekt für Frühjahr, Herbst und kühle Sommernächte mE.
Die wollte ich schon länger aber konnte die Größenangaben in den Onlineshops nicht deuten.
Und siehe da eine XXXL passte - obwohl ich sonst XL trage.


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztens auch einen gekauft. Ich weiß nicht, ob das der gleiche ist: Korum Aeronium Supa Lite Chair. Die Bespannung ist mehr durchsichtig meine ich, aber mit 2,8 kg sehr leicht. Den ersten Einsatz hat er gut überstanden, ich hatte die hinteren Beine eingeklappt und auf eine dicken Ast auf der etwas schrägen Uferböschung platziert. Kann man gut drauf sitzen. Er könnte vielleicht ein paar Zentimeter höher sein.
> 
> Tight lines


Es gibt den Stuhl mittlerweile in 2 Versionen ( wenn man die mit Lehnen mitzählt sogar 3 ) eine Version hat kurze und eine extra längere Beine. Ich habe auch die kürzere. Am steilen Ufer am See passend aber an flachen Stellen könnten die Beine echt länger sein. Mal gucken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Was los Professor Tinca , meine neue Rute zum testen? Kein Kescher? Einfach mal ein ganz normaler kleiner Einkauf?


 Ruten hab ich gewedelt aber nix gefunden was besser wäre als mein vorhandenes Material.
Irgendwie auch ein Fluch wenn die Sucht nach "besser" nicht mehr gestillt werden kann.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> wahrhaft und wirklich besonders hübsch gefärbt.


Und wahnsinnig toll in Szene gesetzt....


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> konnte die Größenangaben in den Onlineshops nicht deuten.



Ja, Klamotten kaufe ich grundsätzlich nicht online, da das mit den Größen so ziemlich jeder Hersteller anders hält. Wie du schon gesagt hast, bei dem passt XL, bei dem anderen ist 3Xl noch zu klein. Ich habe mal Hosen auf einander gelegt, die waren identisch, aber unterschiedliche Größenangaben. Also, Klamotten nur beim örtlichen freundlichen Angelshop 

Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee leider noch nicht.
> Ich will sie mal testen.


Niklas32 und Professore: Ich nehme solche Lichter schon länger zum Nachtfeeder am Rhein her (Nightwasp oder so von der Firma Schießmichtot).
Die sind im Prinzip super funktional und durchdacht ABER man muss höllisch aufpassen bei der Montage. Ich hab mir schon einige Feedertips mit den Klemmdingern zerbrochen.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gut zu wissen. Danke! 
Wenn mitr das nicht ganz geheuer vorkommt, klebe ich einfach wieder ein kleines 3mm Knicki per Tesa ran und gut.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Danke!
> Wenn mitr das nicht ganz geheuer vorkommt, klebe ich einfach wieder ein kleines 3mm Knicki per Tesa ran und gut.


Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass die deinen ein wenig flexibler sind oder mehr Spiel haben oder so (dann bin ich super interessiert!!!) aber bei denen von meinem Dealer muss man echt mit einer Mischung aus Gewalt und Gefühl ran, da zerbröseln manche Tips...


----------



## Niklas32

Ich habe beim googeln vorhin die Teile entdeckt. Link
Für mich sieht das Konzept recht funktional aus. Hat die schon einmal jemand getestet?


----------



## daci7

Ps: DAS geht mir auf die Nerven:

Jetzt ratet mal, wann ich mal wieder richtig Zeit und Bock auf ne entspannte Session am Rhein habe?
Richtig. Wenn der Pegel in 24h knappe 2m steigen soll ...






Och Menno!


----------



## hester

Hähä, Prof. im Wunderland


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Danke!
> Wenn mitr das nicht ganz geheuer vorkommt, klebe ich einfach wieder ein kleines 3mm Knicki per Tesa ran und gut.





daci7 schrieb:


> Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass die deinen ein wenig flexibler sind oder mehr Spiel haben oder so (dann bin ich super interessiert!!!) aber bei denen von meinem Dealer muss man echt mit einer Mischung aus Gewalt und Gefühl ran, da zerbröseln manche Tips...


Ich kenne knickihalter nach nem ganz ähnlichen Prinzip, die sind aus so nem gespensterschiffplastik. Die kleinste Grösse passt leidlich an Quivertips, und ist weich genug, das man sie mit Vorsicht gut aufsetzen kann. Danach kann man dann das 'harte' Knicklicht gefahrlos in die Halterung schieben.
Gut das ihrs sagt: Da brauch ich dringend wieder Ersatz für. Gibt's bei Askari.


----------



## daci7

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich habe beim googeln vorhin die Teile entdeckt. Link
> Für mich sieht das Konzept recht funktional aus. Hat die schon einmal jemand getestet?


Ja, hab die in billig von Ali ... meine Billigen von Ali passen nie 100%ig und verrutschen dann beim werfen - da halten die von Professor Tinca besser  sind aber auch gefährlicher ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Gibt's bei Askari.



Kannst du mal verlinken, bitte?


----------



## Dace

daci7 schrieb:


> Jetzt ratet mal, wann ich mal wieder richtig Zeit und Bock auf ne entspannte Session am Rhein habe?



Da schließe ich mich mal an und tausche Rhein gegen Lippe:






Die rote Linie unten, da muss es hin ... 

Immer wenn du denkst, es geht weiter runter, geht die Kurve nach oben ... 

Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ruten hab ich gewedelt aber nix gefunden was besser wäre als mein vorhandenes Material.
> Irgendwie auch ein Fluch wenn die Sucht nach "besser" nicht mehr gestillt werden kann.


Diesen Fluch werde ich nie zu spüren bekommen


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du mal verlinken, bitte?


Gerne. Ich meine diesen Typ, die gibt es natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern (z.B. von der sehr guten Firma Balzer) und in anderen Shops








						Knicklichthalter (selbstleuchtend) günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Knicklichthalter (selbstleuchtend) günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Ich bin auch an den Haltern von verschiedenen englischen Herstellern interessiert (diese Manschetten, wo das Knicki so nach oben steht), aber aus unseren periodischen Diskussionen erinnere ich da viel hin und her mit Knickigrössen und Beschaffung gab. 

Aber ich bin ja so faul und orky und improvisieren geworden: Bei wirklich kleinem Spitzenring und sehr dünner Quiver kann man auch das Mitgelieferte Schläuchen auf die Spitze schieben und das knicki da halb reinschieben (Mit viel Lülle zum schmieren).
Oder halt der gute alte Tesastreifen oder ein kleines Haushaltsgummi (da hab ich immer ein paar von am Rutengriff)


----------



## Tokka

Ich komme mit diesen Halterungen ganz gut zu recht. Es gibt sie auch in verschiedenen Durchmessern. 





__





						Stonfo 256 Knicklichthalter für Rutenspitzen - Exner Posen Onlineshop
					






					www.exnershop.de


----------



## Allround-Angler

Zu allen Hochwasser-Geschädigten.
Habe heute bei einem mittleren Hochwasser (So hoch war es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, am Vortag Dauerregen) ein paar Wels-Freaks getroffen:
Vielleicht mal in einer ruhigeren Bucht auf Breitmaul-Bartel-Döbel gehen?
Leider ist es noch dazu auch ziemlich kalt.
Es grüßt Euch der Allround-Angler, der wirklich überlegt, ob er ein paar Wurmbündel anbieten soll....


----------



## Minimax

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Zu allen Hochwasser-Geschädigten.
> Habe heute bei einem mittleren Hochwasser (So hoch war es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, am Vortag Dauerregen) ein paar Wels-Freaks getroffen:
> Vielleicht mal in einer ruhigeren Bucht auf Breitmaul-Bartel-Döbel gehen?
> Leider ist es noch dazu auch ziemlich kalt.
> Es grüßt Euch der Allround-Angler, der wirklich überlegt, ob er ein paar Wurmbündel anbieten soll....


Wurm, Einzeln oder als Bündel, ist ein traditoneller und tadelloser Köder für Friedfische, und manchmal macht die Methode und nicht die Spezies den Friedfisch. Und ein Breitmaul-Bartel-Döbel ist immerhin ein Döbel, also Friedfisch, sonst würd er ja nicht so heissen. Ich sachma: There's nothing wrong with it. Halt uns auf dem laufenden! 

Coarse Angler sind wir alle,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Minimax und Niklas32 ! Wunderschön gefärbt ist der Tulipfreund. Die Kraft der Hafenbrassen kommt für mich nicht überraschend, die Braxen hier legen sich auch gut ins Zeug.

Glückwunsch zu Deinen Shopping-Erfolgen, lieber Prof! Möge die Jacke Dich warm und trocken halten! 
Ich habe bislang mit den online gekauften Klamotten immer Glück bei den Größen gehabt. Hier in Rostock soll Im Mai eine zweiter großer Angelladen eröffnen, bin gespannt, ob der ein besseres Friedfischangebot (Karpfenkram mal außen vor) haben wird als der Platzhirsch.

Bei abstehenden Knickihalterungen mache ich mir immer Sorgen, daß sich die Schnur unbemerkt rumwickeln könnte und so ein Spitzenbruch möglich wäre. 
Bin am überlegen, ob ich die im www zu findenden Ausdauer-Glimmlichter „Isosowieso” per durchsichtigem Schrumpfschlauch an Swing- oder Quivertips fixieren soll. Einen Versuch werde ich sicher demnächst starten.

Heute Abend gab es nach einem familiären Event ein schmales Zeitfenster, aber ich war etwas zu platt und hoffe auf morgen Abend oder die kommende Woche. Als Tackle-Neuzugänge sind hier zwei günstige Cralusso Rocket Light-Waggler gelandet. Vielleicht versuche ich es damit mal in der kommenden Woche. Sehen interessant aus, diese Dinger.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Hab seit ner Weile die Knicklicht Halter von Spro,die sind auch echt ok.Gibt es vor allem auch in kleinen Größen,so halten die selbst am dünnen Blank von ner Picker oder so 
Und Rheinpegel soll bei uns auch innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden auf über 5m ansteigen,bin gespannt


----------



## Ukel

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Zu allen Hochwasser-Geschädigten.
> Habe heute bei einem mittleren Hochwasser (So hoch war es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, am Vortag Dauerregen) ein paar Wels-Freaks getroffen:
> Vielleicht mal in einer ruhigeren Bucht auf Breitmaul-Bartel-Döbel gehen?
> Leider ist es noch dazu auch ziemlich kalt.
> Es grüßt Euch der Allround-Angler, der wirklich überlegt, ob er ein paar Wurmbündel


Da war doch was, da war doch was.....mir deucht, da gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit Milchviehhaltung und Weideland


----------



## daci7

So, die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Anstatt Morgen vor dem Wasser wegzulaufen oder an ABSURDEN stellen zu sitzen um den Meter Pegelunterschied über Tag einzuplanen, werde ich heute über Mittag mit dem Großen zusammen 2-3 Stündchen Feedern gehn und Morgen dann entweder am kleinen Fluss oder Altarm angreifen.
Das Futter ist aufgetaut, jeweils ein halber Liter Maden in rot und weiß liegen bereit und gleich werden wir den Kompost noch um ein paar Dendros erleichtern. 
Mal sehen - manchmal haben Fische ja einen Sinn dafür, dass Umbruch ansteht und dann geht's entweder richtig gut oder eben garnicht. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung am Rhein - da hatte ich schon echte Sternstunden VOR der Welle und NACH der Welle, aber eben nicht IN der Welle ... 
Falls das gut geht, kann ich mir vorstellen auch heut Nacht nochmal anzugreifen - die Knicklichtdiskussion macht mich ja ganz kirre


----------



## Made90

Morgen geht's bei mir auch los mit der neuen Saison, geplant ist für morgen als erstes hoffentlich meine neuen Karpfenruten einzuweihen und dann am Dienstag oder Mittwoch geht's mit dem feedern wieder los. Ich muss Charakter zeigen um nicht als erstes morgen mit dem feedern zu beginnen da meine Frau mir zu Weihnachten 2 Karpfenruten geschenkt hat und ich versprochen habe diese als erstes zu verwenden. Ich bin gespannt, gezieltes Kapfenangeln habe ich noch nie betriebe aber über den Winter hatte ich genug Zeit mich einzulesen. Ich bin positiv gestimmt dass es was wird


----------



## Astacus74

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich das Gewässer wohl noch das ein oder andere Mal aufsuchen müssen, ganz im Rahmen der Wissenschaft. Es war aber gestern der einzige Fang bei dem mir so extrem große Flossen aufgefallen sind. Das nächste Mal schieße ich ein paar Detailbilder.





Dace schrieb:


> Also, "jemanden" wollte sich aus der Ferne nicht wirklich festlegen. Seine Gewichtung liegt aber eher bei Hybride Brasse/Zope.



Ich bleib dabei das ist keine reine Brasse, Mischling laß ich durchgehen... aber vielleicht helfen ja die neuen wissenschaftlichen
Bilder bei der Klärung des Falles. 

Dann noch ein herzliches Petri Heil allen Fängern, da sind ja schöne Brassen und Döbel an Land gekommen, bislang haben sich
bei mir noch keine Möglichkeiten abgezeichnet ans Wasser zu kommen aber da kommt schon noch die Gelegenheit...



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war bissl shoppen.



Ich habe beim Aufräumen und einsortieren auch festgestellt, da fehlen noch Kleinteile.... wie konnte das passieren...
da muß wohl nachgeordert werden... 



Minimax schrieb:


> Gerne. Ich meine diesen Typ, die gibt es natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern (z.B. von der sehr guten Firma Balzer) und in anderen Shops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knicklichthalter (selbstleuchtend) günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Knicklichthalter (selbstleuchtend) günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de



Ich habe mich für diese Variante zum testen entschieden (nicht weil die beim Biss leuchtet sondern weil Batterie, hält bei mir länger)

https://www.angelsport.de/uni-cat-rutenspitzenlicht-tip-light-gruen_0144149.html

die gibt es glaube ich auch noch in kleinerer Ausführung aber für "normale" Ruten passen diese Top, bei den dünnen  
Feederspitzen leider nicht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tricast

Nachts zum Feedern würde ich ein beleuchtetes Target Board empfehlen.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, ob ich die im www zu findenden Ausdauer-Glimmlichter „Isosowieso” per durchsichtigem Schrumpfschlauch an Swing- oder Quivertips fixieren soll. Einen Versuch werde ich sicher demnächst starten.



geomas,  ich habe mir mal Schwingspitzen mit einem "LeuchtetimmerLicht" so umgebaut, dass da sich nichts vertüddelt. 

Ich habe einfach die Schwingspitze durchgesägt, das "LeuchtetimmerLicht" in ein passendes Kunststoffröhrchen im Durchmesser zur Schwingspitze gesteckt, links und rechts mit einem Stück Schaumstoff gesichert, damit nichts klackert und mit einem Schrumpfschlauch wieder verbunden. 

Ist Wasserdicht, hält seit mehr als 20 Jahren so. Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für dich.






Für Quiver- und Rutenspitzen nutze ich die Adapter von Enterprise-Tackle, die habe ich auch schon seit ewigen Zeit im Einsatz, bisher nie Probleme mit Vertüddelungen gehabt, die haben gerundete Kanten, der Gummiadapter ist weich und gibt auf Druck nach. Rausgeflogen ist da mir noch kein "Glimmi".






Tight lines


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tach zusammen! Ich bin verblüfft, wie viele Möglichkeit es zum befestigen eines Knicklichtes gibt! Ich selber nutze die Miniknicklichter von Korum und weiß gar nicht so genau, wie die heißen. Wenn man abgeschieden, sprich ohne weitere Lichtquellen irgendwo, sitzt sind die klasse. Sollte sich etwas Streulicht dazugesellen, wird es zumindest für mich inzwischen schwierig, die nur schwach leuchtenden Lichter zuverlässig zu erkennen. Darüber hinaus bevorzuge ich für das nächtliche Angeln akustische Bissanzeigen wie meine Delkims oder das gute alte Glöckchen. 
Ansonsten habe ich den Vormittag mit seinen erneuten Wetterkapriolen genutzt, um einige Impressionen von meiner diesjährigen Heringstour an den Rabelsund zusammenzuschneiden. Wer sich also fürs Heringsangeln interessiert und 4 Minuten Zeit hat, kann sich ja mal reinklicken. Hier der Link:


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Ich bin verblüfft, wie viele Möglichkeit es zum befestigen eines Knicklichtes gibt! Ich selber nutze die Miniknicklichter von Korum und weiß gar nicht so genau, wie die heißen. Wenn man abgeschieden, sprich ohne weitere Lichtquellen irgendwo, sitzt sind die klasse. Sollte sich etwas Streulicht dazugesellen, wird es zumindest für mich inzwischen schwierig, die nur schwach leuchtenden Lichter zuverlässig zu erkennen. Darüber hinaus bevorzuge ich für das nächtliche Angeln akustische Bissanzeigen wie meine Delkims oder das gute alte Glöckchen.
> Ansonsten habe ich den Vormittag mit seinen erneuten Wetterkapriolen genutzt, um einige Impressionen von meiner diesjährigen Heringstour an den Rabelsund zusammenzuschneiden. Wer sich also fürs Heringsangeln interessiert und 4 Minuten Zeit hat, kann sich ja mal reinklicken. Hier der Link:


Sehr schönes Video, danke Dir fürs Teilen. Es hat so eine gemütliche, stillvergnügte Atmosphäre, da trägt auch die Musik sehr dazu bei. Oh, und natürlch: MeFoRute foreva


----------



## Hering 58

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Ich bin verblüfft, wie viele Möglichkeit es zum befestigen eines Knicklichtes gibt! Ich selber nutze die Miniknicklichter von Korum und weiß gar nicht so genau, wie die heißen. Wenn man abgeschieden, sprich ohne weitere Lichtquellen irgendwo, sitzt sind die klasse. Sollte sich etwas Streulicht dazugesellen, wird es zumindest für mich inzwischen schwierig, die nur schwach leuchtenden Lichter zuverlässig zu erkennen. Darüber hinaus bevorzuge ich für das nächtliche Angeln akustische Bissanzeigen wie meine Delkims oder das gute alte Glöckchen.
> Ansonsten habe ich den Vormittag mit seinen erneuten Wetterkapriolen genutzt, um einige Impressionen von meiner diesjährigen Heringstour an den Rabelsund zusammenzuschneiden. Wer sich also fürs Heringsangeln interessiert und 4 Minuten Zeit hat, kann sich ja mal reinklicken. Hier der Link:


Sehr schönes Video, danke für den  Link.


----------



## Skott

Wuemmehunter 
Danke für den tollen Film und die schönen Impressionen, Stephan!


----------



## Tricast

Mal eine Frage an die Kapselrollen-Benutzer: Ich will eine Crack Contact bespulen und bin mir wegen der Stärke der Schnur sehr unsicher. Von 0,14 bis 0,22 hätte ich alle Möglichkeiten, was würdet Ihr empfehlen (bitte nicht zu einer anderen Rolle raten, die Option besteht nicht)? *  

Liebe Grüße Heinz

* Die Rollen werden von Frau Hübner benutzt werden.


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> Crack Contact bespulen und bin mir wegen der Stärke der Schnur sehr unsicher. Von 0,14 bis 0,22 hätte ich alle Möglichkeiten, was würdet Ihr empfehlen



Heinz, ich würde dir zu keiner anderen Rolle raten - Crack Contact 400 habe ich das rote und blaue Modell, werde mir noch das grüne Modell besorgen.

Ich habe hier auf meinen Spulen 15er, 20er, 0,22er Maxima und sogar 0,25er. Bei der 0,25er hast du ein Schnurkapazität von etwa 110 Meter, bei der 0,22er etwa 135 Meter. Ich habe beim bespulen immer so ein Meterzähler vorgeschaltet, damit ich weiß, wieviel Schnur ich von meinen Großspulen abspule. Dann schreibe ich mir das auf, dann weiß ich wie viel noch drauf ist. Ich habe bei keiner Spule Unterschnur drauf.

Also, wegen der Stärke musst du dir nicht soviel sorgen machen. Mit der 0,22er oder der 0,25er gehe ich auf Döbel, da lässt es sich auch noch gut werfen mit wenig Blei. Stippen geht auch hervorragen damit.

PS: Hatte ich vergessen, die Angaben gelten für die normalen Spulen. Es gibt noch wie früher üblich war, "Wettkampfspulen" für dünne Schnüre, da geht natürlich weniger drauf. 

Tight lines


----------



## Allround-Angler

Minimax schrieb:


> Wurm, Einzeln oder als Bündel, ist ein traditoneller und tadelloser Köder für Friedfische, und manchmal macht die Methode und nicht die Spezies den Friedfisch. Und ein Breitmaul-Bartel-Döbel ist immerhin ein Döbel, also Friedfisch, sonst würd er ja nicht so heissen. Ich sachma: There's nothing wrong with it. Halt uns auf dem laufenden!
> 
> Coarse Angler sind wir alle,
> Hg
> Minimax


So heute mit Wurm am Fluß probiert.
Die Wallerangler vom Vortag waren nicht mehr da.
Habe mehrere Buchten mit Pose ausgefischt und Dendrobena als Köder.

Wassertemperatur 8 °C, hätte nie gedacht, dass es noch so warm ist!

Noch sehr trüb, aber schon 20 cm gefallen zum Vortag.
Wetter viel Sonne, wenig Regen, Schnee, Hagel und Wind.

Die Fische waren nicht in Fresslaune, zuviel Wetterumschwünge, vom schwankenden Wasserstand ganz zu schweigen.
Aber: Zuhause fängt man garantiert nix und ich bereue nix!


----------



## daci7

Heute Mittag mit Sohnemann war eine Nullnummer, aber entspannend.





Jetzt geht's in die Verlängerung


----------



## geomas

Ein sehr schöner Film, lieber Wuemmehunter , vielen Dank dafür!

daci7 - hoffentlich werden Angelsessions ohne Fang Deinem Sohnemann nicht zu langweilig. Sieht gut aus bei Dir!

Dace - danke, Du hattest Deine auf Ausdauerglühwürmchen umgebaute Swingtip mir schon mal ans Herz gelegt. So werde ich das wohl auch probieren.

Allround-Angler - ja, ne sichere Bank ist das Angeln bei typischem Aprilwetter wohl nicht. Viel Erfolg beim nächstehn Versuch!


Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag nach der Arbeit (draußen, meist Sonne, unangenehmer Wind, kurzer Graupelschauer) auch nicht mehr in Angel-Laune.
Morgen soll es dann aber klappen, so die Hoffnung.


----------



## Tokka

Auch hier war es nicht anders. Sonne, Wolken, Regen im Wechsel und pausenlos bliess der Wind. Aber vor allem kein Fisch. Nicht mal einen Zuppfer gab es. Vielleicht gibt es im April keinen Fisch? Wer weiß das schon mit Gewissheit…


----------



## Minimax

Hoppla, trotz, ich glaube, mindestens 4 Unternehmungen ( Allround-Angler , daci7 , geomas , Tokka  ) draussen heute blieb unser Clubhaus fischlos? Dann sind's wahrlich schwere Bedingungen. Aber Cool das ihr bei dem Aprilhinundher am Wasser wart Jungs, und berichtet habt. Dann wollen wir mal das Beste für die kommende Woche hoffen,
Hg
Mini


----------



## geomas

Mini-Korrektur: ich war heute nur zum Arbeiten draußen, leider nicht zum Angeln. Gefangen hätte ich mit Sicherheit. Höhö.
Sorry, das klingt arrogant, ich bin aber momentan recht sicher zu wissen, wie die (zumindest ein paar kleine) Fischis hier am Fluß nebenan gerade ticken.
Aprilwetter hin oder her.

Und morgen angele ich auf Teufel komm raus, und wenn ich die Angelsachen auf dem Schlitten zum Wasser zerren muß.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Gefangen hätte ich mit Sicherheit. Höhö.
> Sorry, das klingt arrogant, ich bin aber momentan recht sicher zu wissen, wie die (zumindest ein paar kleine) Fischis hier am Fluß nebenan gerade ticken.
> Aprilwetter hin oder her.


Klingt es überhaupt nicht, lieber geomas . Verschiedene Ükels kennen ihre Gewässer und geschuppten Kumpels inzwischen so gut, das solche Aussagen absolut plausibel sind. Öchöm.

Natürlich, unter solchen Bedingungen es mit zickigen Hochwasserriesenflüsse aufzunehmen oder unbekannte Gewässer zu erkunden ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## geomas

^ Zu den Teichen und kleineren Seen im Umland würde ich auch keinerlei Aussage treffen wollen.
Habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie es sich dort gerade verhält. Vielleicht versuche ich es kommende Woche erstmals (für 2022) an stehenden Kleingewässern.


----------



## daci7

Nenene - gefangen habe ich schon, nur leider keinen Zielfisch 




Kein Baguette pour moi, mes amies.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Nenene - gefangen habe ich schon, nur leider keinen Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 403679
> 
> Kein Baguette pour moi, mes amies.


Pardon, mon ami!


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Heinz, ich würde dir zu keiner anderen Rolle raten - Crack Contact 400 habe ich das rote und blaue Modell, werde mir noch das grüne Modell besorgen.
> 
> Ich habe hier auf meinen Spulen 15er, 20er, 0,22er Maxima und sogar 0,25er. Bei der 0,25er hast du ein Schnurkapazität von etwa 110 Meter, bei der 0,22er etwa 135 Meter. Ich habe beim bespulen immer so ein Meterzähler vorgeschaltet, damit ich weiß, wieviel Schnur ich von meinen Großspulen abspule. Dann schreibe ich mir das auf, dann weiß ich wie viel noch drauf ist. Ich habe bei keiner Spule Unterschnur drauf.
> 
> Also, wegen der Stärke musst du dir nicht soviel sorgen machen. Mit der 0,22er oder der 0,25er gehe ich auf Döbel, da lässt es sich auch noch gut werfen mit wenig Blei. Stippen geht auch hervorragen damit.
> 
> PS: Hatte ich vergessen, die Angaben gelten für die normalen Spulen. Es gibt noch wie früher üblich war, "Wettkampfspulen" für dünne Schnüre, da geht natürlich weniger drauf.
> 
> Tight lines


Dace : Danke für Deine Hilfestellung, dann werde ich Susanne eine 0,16er aufspulen. Sie möchte die Rolle an einer feinen Matchrute benutzen. Bin gespannt wie es damit klappt und ob sie damit zurecht kommt. Was tut man nicht alles für sein angelndes Frauchen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> wie es damit klappt und ob sie damit zurecht kommt.



Das wird schon gehen. Klar, der Umgang wird noch nicht in Fleisch und Blut sein, aber es ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Die seitliche Bremse ist etwas ungewohnt bei mir am Anfang gewesen, da habe ich schon mal nach vorne gegriffen, lässt sich für feine Schnüre gut einstellen. Welches Modell hast du denn da?

Viel Erfolg damit.

Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Susanne hat 3 Crack Contact ohne weitere Bezeichnung. Die Rollen sind in einem grün-braun Ton gehalten und die Kapsel ist gold-grün. Die Rollen stammen von ihrem Vater und waren damals wohl in Verbindung mit einer 6 m  Lerc-Rute State of the Art. Das muss in den 60zigern gewesen sein als noch vermehrt Meisterschaften ausgetragen wurden. Kann mich noch an zwei Äußerungen ihres Vaters erinnern: "Fische fängt man im Wasser" und "wenn du gerne angelst, warum lernst du das dann nicht". Sonst hat er über das Angeln im Süßwasser nichts preisgegeben. Er ist dann zum Hochseeangeln gewechselt und war auch dort sehr erfolgreich.
Einmal hat er Susanne gezeigt wie die damals Plättchenhaken gebunden haben. Es wurde durchgebunden denn ein Vorfach aus dem Briefchen nehmen, auftüddeln und einschlaufen dauert länger als direkt anbinden, so seine Worte. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Rollen sind in einem grün-braun Ton gehalten und die Kapsel ist gold-grün



Könnte auch eine Crack 400 sein, so wie auf dem Bild. Es gab davon eine Menge Variationen, teilweise nur für ein Land aufgelegt. Sind sehr beliebt, auf Messen rufen die für bestimmte "Farben" und gutem Zustand satte Preise auf. Hat Susanne schöne Schätzchen da.

Vielleicht so eine?








Tricast schrieb:


> Es wurde durchgebunden denn ein Vorfach aus dem Briefchen nehmen, auftüddeln und einschlaufen dauert länger als direkt anbinden, so seine Worte.


Recht hat er.   Ich habe noch nie ein Vorfach gekauft, von Anfang an immer den Haken selbst angebunden oder Vorfach hergestellt.


Tight ines


----------



## Made90

Wie versprochen hier ein kleines Update, die Kaprfenruten wurden eingeweiht  Auf dem Foto ist der größte zu sehen, 5 kleinere habe meinen Kescher auch schon kennengelernt


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Könnte auch eine Crack 400 sein, so wie auf dem Bild. Es gab davon eine Menge Variationen, teilweise nur für ein Land aufgelegt. Sind sehr beliebt, auf Messen rufen die für bestimmte "Farben" und gutem Zustand satte Preise auf. Hat Susanne schöne Schätzchen da.
> 
> Vielleicht so eine?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403690
> 
> 
> 
> Recht hat er.   Ich habe noch nie ein Vorfach gekauft, von Anfang an immer den Haken selbst angebunden oder Vordach hergestellt.
> 
> 
> Tight ines


Genau solch eine Rolle hat Susanne und davon 3 Stück. Eine nähere Modellbezeichnung wie z.B. 400 fehlt jedoch.

Hier nochmal ein Video wie die die Haken gebunden haben. Die Meister konnten das mit verbundenen Augen (selbst gesehen).





Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Bartelträgern, Made90 - da hast Du ja gut abgeräumt und die Ruten konnten gleich zeigen, wofür sie gebaut worden sind.


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Bartelträgern, Made90 - da hast Du ja gut abgeräumt und die Ruten konnten gleich zeigen, wofür sie gebaut worden sind.


Genau, das war das beste darann, ich hoffe morgen kann man meine neue Feederrute auch zeigen was sie kann, dann hoffe ich aber auf kleinere Fische


----------



## Captain_H00k

Das Video is interessant Tricast ,danke fürs teilen.
Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum ich keine Plättchenhaken binde 
Find das mega cool,aber mir leider viel zu fummelig


----------



## geomas

Schnieke Rollen sind die Crack schon, möge Susanne damit viel Erfolg haben. 
Habt Ihr, Tricast , schon den nächsten Trip zum Tietjenteich im Auge?


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Es kommt halt auf das Wetter und die Temperaturen an, da muss ich Rücksicht auf Susanne und ihren Rücken nehmen. Aber es juckt schon gewaltig in den Fingern.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

#hakenbinden

Mittlerweile binde ich am liebsten Plättchenhaken und zwar gerne direkt am Wasser. Leider habe ich schon immer Probleme mit der Haut und dann und wann ist sie zu rissig zum Binden von feinen Knoten (die Schnur bleibt in den Rissen der Haut hängen oder schneidet sich „ins Fleisch”). Deshalb habe ich meistens Fertigvorfächer dabei, als Notnagel. Und gerne knote ich das Vorfachmaterial vor dem Hakenbinden direkt an die Hauptschnur - mittels Figure-of-eight-Knot. Der ist winzig und hält richtig gut.


----------



## daci7

Ich bin auch wieder am Wasser- muss jede freie Minute nutzen. Diesmal mit Methodfeeder ubd Match auf Schleie und Co. Das Wasser hat 10 Grad - könnte funktionieren. Bisher ist aber alles ruhig. Achja, wer auf den Bildern gaaaanz genau sucht, der könnte meinen Deeper finden, der mittlerweile auf der anderen Seite angedriftet wurde ... das Mistding ist abgerissen und ich darf später nochmal wandern um es zu bergen...


----------



## Tokka

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja, wer auf den Bildern gaaaanz genau sucht, der könnte meinen Deeper finden, der mittlerweile auf der anderen Seite angedriftet wurde ... das Mistding ist abgerissen und ich darf später nochmal wandern um es zu bergen...


Ja, ist denn schon Ostern? Ich kann nichts sehen… 

Viel Erfolg beim "Tenchen". Berichte mal, ob  und wenn wie du sie überlistet hast.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, David!  
Beim Pietschen und beim Deeper-Suchen und -Bergen.


----------



## Tricast

So könnte ich das auch aushalten, gerade eben so:






Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Viel Vergnügen beim Wandern und noch einen schönen Tag am Wasser wünscht Dir

Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Wünsche allen Fängern ein dickes Petri, leider war das Wochenende komplett mit familären Dingen ausgebucht, so dass ich es letzte Woche nur Freitag ganz kurz ans Wasser geschafft habe. 

Die Kältewelle hat sich aber bei mir am Haussee deutlich ausgewirkt und nach den letzten zwei, so erfolgreichen, Kurz-Ansitzen konnte ich diesmal nur zwei Bisse verzeichnen und ein kleines aber hübsches Augenrot landen (trotzdem war es schön). 

Der Einsatz der Inlinerspitze an der Drennan Ledgermaster war auf Grund des Windes schwierig. Die Spitze ist recht schwer und wippte dann mit der Rute immer auf und nieder. Die kommt das nächste Mal bei weniger Wind wieder zum Einsatz. 

Dann habe ich noch so eine interessante "Federspitze" gefunden, die habe ich dann mal aus Langeweile montiert. Aber anscheinend ist die wirklich nur für ganz ruhiges Wasser und ganz feine Schnürchen geignet. Bei dem Versuch die Schnur halbwegs zu straffen stand sie sofort im fast 90Grad Winkel und somit zur Biss-Anzeige nutzlos, zur Rute.

Den ansitz beendete dann ein kleiner wuscheliger Streuner Hund, der bei dem Angriff auf mein Futter mal eben beide Schnüre so schon verhedderte, dass ich nur noch abschneiden konnte. Da es da schon nach 19:00 Uhr war und die Finger schon klamm waren habe ich dann zusammengepackt und bin die 50 m nach Hause gelaufen.

Diese Woche wird das Wetter ja richtig gut, da hoffe ich auf ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser.

Viel Erfolg euch allen!!!


----------



## skyduck

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder am Wasser- muss jede freie Minute nutzen. Diesmal mit Methodfeeder ubd Match auf Schleie und Co. Das Wasser hat 10 Grad - könnte funktionieren. Bisher ist aber alles ruhig. Achja, wer auf den Bildern gaaaanz genau sucht, der könnte meinen Deeper finden, der mittlerweile auf der anderen Seite angedriftet wurde ... das Mistding ist abgerissen und ich darf später nochmal wandern um es zu bergen...
> Anhang anzeigen 403699
> Anhang anzeigen 403700
> Anhang anzeigen 403701







 Ich liebe Suchbilder...


----------



## daci7

skyduck schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 403711
> 
> Ich liebe Suchbilder...


Falsch. 
Es ist das letzte Bild.


----------



## skyduck

daci7 schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Es ist das letzte Bild.


jetzt aber???


----------



## Mescalero

Liebe Ükelanten, herzliche Petris allen Hartgesottenen, die dem fiesen Wetter getrotzt haben!

Neues aus den Kolonien: inzwischen konnte ich tatsächlich zwei Angelsessions einlegen, leider waren beide viel zu kurz.
Die erste fand in einer Art Ausbuchtung eines kleinen Flusses statt, an der Stelle gab es viel Bewuchs im Wasser und so gut wie keine Strömung. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Auf Mehlteig (mit Pose) gab es sofort Bisse im Sekundentakt und ich konnte unzählige Ukelei fangen.
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Manche hatten Quer- oder Längsstreifen und bildeten sich wohl ein, es so mit unseren Ukelei aufnehmen zu können.

Zwischendurch kamen wir an einer Tempelanlage vorbei, die ein paar vom Bach nebenan gespeiste Minikanäle eingebaut hatte. Leider furchtbar vermüllt und verdreckt. Trotzdem hat es dermaßen gewimmelt (Guppies) dass man die Fische mit der Hand schöpfen konnte.


----------



## daci7

skyduck  Da sollte er sein - jedenfalls hab ich ihn bis da verfolgen können


----------



## Mescalero

Bilder vom Tempel







	

		
			
		

		
	
Das Pärchen wurde von einem Freund mit einem Schöpfer gefangen.

Die nächste Session fand an einem Stausee statt. Hier lief es nicht so flüssig, Breadpunch auf Grund ging überhaupt nicht, obwohl Fische zu sehen waren. Nur mit Teig konnte ich einige Danios fangen. Leider trieben die Dorfleute ihre Büffel direkt neben uns ins Wasser und die Begleitung scharrte auch schon wieder mit den Füßen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil in die Runde.
Meinen Rücken geht's etwas besser also bin ich zum Flüsschen gefahren und gucke mal was geht.

Ziemlich windig wieder heute aber es beißt.
Viele kleine und mittlere Plötzen und ein Dickkopf war auch schon dabei.

Bilder später. Der Empfang ist mies hier.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri allen die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. 







Ich bin heute mal wieder an meinem Lieblingssee. Irgendwie wirkt der Teich nicht mehr so wie im letzten Jahr. Der Schlamm im Uferbereich stinkt und nen Zupfer gab es auch noch nicht. Mal schauen ob noch was kommt. Sonst muss ich mir hier echt mal Gedanken machen…


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir ein Petri in die Runde, waren ja wieder einige schöne Fisch dabei. 
Ans Wasser komme ich mit Glück am Ostermontag, am Samstag darauf ist bei uns Anfischen und da will ich nochmal eine Übungssession machen. 
Dafür mussten aber Maden her, also bin ich letzte Woche zum Tackledealer, habe mir einen halben Liter besorgt und diese mal Portionsweise eingefroren. Mal gucken wies funktioniert. 
Den Besuch habe ich auch genutzt um den Rutenwald zu durchstöbern, der Laden hat immer wieder gute Angebote und ich war auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute für die Donau. 
Und was soll ich sagen ich wurde fündig




Ich weiss, ich weiss die meisten halten von Cormoran nicht viel, aber ich hatte Sie in der Hand und sie fühlte sich echt gut an, auch von der Verarbeitung her konnte ich keine Fehler entdecken. Und es gab sie für bissl über 50€, da habe ich nicht mehr lang überlegt. 
Bin mal gespannt, wann ich an die Donau komme um sie zu testen. Gepaart hab ich sie schon mal mit der Daiwa Ninja, Match 6000 SS, passen gut zusammen denke ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

So nun noch ein paar Bilder vom Nachmittag.
Ich war an drei verschiedenen Spots.
Am zweiten war es etwas überwindig, so dass ich sogar mit der Bolo angeln konnte.
Plötzen gab's überall aber Döbel nur am ersten und dritten Spot.


----------



## Niklas32

Nicht einmal ein Spotwechsel brachte Kontakt.


----------



## daci7

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 403743
> 
> 
> Nicht einmal ein Spotwechsel brachte Kontakt.


Bei mir ebenso.
Es war wie verhext. Das ist eigentlich mein Hausgewässer und so hart kannte ich das echt noch nicht. Ich habe beim Spotten ein paar Brassen an der Oberfläche gesehen, aber Aktivität=0.
Ein vorbeikommender Karpfenangler war auch entsetzt wie wenig los war ... erzählte aber auch davon wieviele Tote Fische sie im letzten Jahr dort geborgen haben ... achja, da war ja was mit der Karpfenseuche ... oh man. Jetzt brauch ich einen Plan C für die kommenden Tage, da der Rhein über die Ufer geht und mein Hausgewässer verwaist ist.
Achja: Den Deeper habe ich in einer waghalsigen Aktion gerettet. Dabei musste ich einmal um den Altarm juckeln, mich komplett entkleiden um dann im knietiefen Wasser BIS ZUM ARXXX im fiesesten Faulschlamm einzusinken und mich so zu dem Teil vorzubereiten. Das Teil wird mich jetzt ins Grab begleiten. Das ist praktisch unbezahlbar geworden. Wenn ich so nicht genug Karmapunkte für die nächsten Sessions gesammelt habe, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.
Groetjes
David


----------



## daci7

Achja - mein Stimmungshoch hatte ich heute als ich nass, kalt und stinkend dieses Kormorannest entdeckt habe ...







... da war alles dabei - von der Maisbüchse über die Bierdose und den Flachmann hin zum "Schnürchen" samt Stahlvorfach und Drilling, welches ich aus dem Wasser gezogen hab. Lag wohl schon was länger ...


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja: Den Deeper habe ich in einer waghalsigen Aktion gerettet. Dabei musste ich einmal um den Altarm juckeln, mich komplett entkleiden um dann im knietiefen Wasser BIS ZUM ARXXX im fiesesten Faulschlamm einzusinken und mich so zu dem Teil vorzubereiten.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri in Richtung Indien zu unserem „Kulturbotschafter” Mescalero !

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Bergung des Deeper, daci7 - und ich teile Deinen Ärger über den Müll.

Petri heil zum schönen Plötz, skyduck , das sieht gut aus bei Dir!

Schön, daß Dein Rücken und das Wetter mitspielten und Dir eine Angelsession ermöglichten, Professor Tinca . Und es lief ja auch so schlecht nicht bei Dir...


----------



## geomas

Ich war am Fluß nebenan, konnte mich nicht so recht für eine Angelstelle entscheiden und bin dann zur Stelle, wo es früher im Jahr die Alande gab.






Alande oder dicke Brassen ließen sich nicht blicken, auch keine Güster. Aber drei schöne Plötz konnte ich übertölpeln. Alle bissen auf Breadpunch.
30, 32 und gute 20cm, wobei der kleinste der schönste Plötz war, mit leuchtendroten Flossen und ebensolchen Augen. Leider hatte ich hartnäckigen Besuch an der Angelstelle und habe den Fang nicht dokumentiert.
Ansonsten war es wieder richtig schön am Wasser: der Eisvogel kam kurz vorbei, weiter weg kreisten deutlich größere Raubvögel, an der Wasseroberfläche sammelten Kleinfische nach jedem Wurf die Liquibread-Krümel auf.

Stand jetzt habe ich morgen am Nachmittag und Mittwoch am Vormittag Zeit. Mal sehen, ob mir so etwas wie ne Taktik einfällt oder ich einfach „planlos pietschen gehe” wie üblich.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in die Runde!
Danke für eure Berichte und Bilder.
War heute mit der "Picker" unterwegs.
Eine Nocom Picker 300cm / cw to 50g. Sollte zu Nocom jemand mehr wissen, sehr gerne raus damit. Ich habe die gebraucht gekauft. Denke mal, dass sie so aus Anfang der 2000er stammen könnte. Leichte Carbonrute aber doch ordentlich Rückgrat. 50 Gramm würde ich ihr allerdings nicht antun wollen. Ansonsten echt ein feiner Stock.
Rolle die Shakespeare sigma whisker titan 035 mit 0,20er Maxima.
Montage SG Schrot am Seitenarm durchlaufend. Gestoppt mittels Drennan Grippa Stops. An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an Tricast und geomas. Die Stopper sind mir mittlerweile viel lieber als die zuvor verwendeten Ledger Stops.
Haken ein 4er Karpfenhaken von Ehmanns.
Köder war heute wieder einmal Tulip.

















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Bergung des Deeper, daci7 - und ich teile Deinen Ärger über den Müll.


Danke. 
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich selbst nie was verbrochen habe, oder verbrechen werde, aber seinen Mist einfach und überall in die Botanik schmeißen bringt mich jedes mal wieder zum qualmen. 
Mensch was sind wir doch für eine unbelehrbar Art ...


----------



## geomas

Ti-it - Du machst mich noch ganz narrisch mit Deinen Omas-Garten-Fischen. Mann ey! 
Dickes und herzliches Petri, schön, daß es bei Dir so gut läuft.


daci7 - ja, ich bin ganz bei Dir. Es nervt total, wenn man irgendwo in der schönen Natur ist und dann über den Müll anderer „Petrijünger” stolpert.
Jeder von uns hat aus Versehen sicher mal was liegenlassen, übersehen, vergessen - passiert eben. Aber einfach so den Müll zurückzulassen, naja, das fällt auf alle Angler zurück.


Plan für den morgigen Nachmittag: falls sich nichts ändert werde ich es wieder auf etwas kürzere Distanz versuchen und auch etwas feiner als heute.
Wohl an der Stelle, die Du, Mescalero , gut kennst (Grabenmündung).


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Mensch was sind wir doch für eine unbelehrbar Art ...


Urteile nicht zu hart, welche Spezies wäre in ihrem biologischem Programm jemals belehrbar gewesen? Kein Grund für Zynismus.


Ich bin bin mir sicher, das die Rasse intelligenter staatenbildender Käfer, die ihre Zivilisation auf den den von uns hinterlassenen Glas- und Plutoniumwüsten aufbauen wird, milde über uns urteilen wird.
Bestimmt wird es in den naturgschichtlichen Museen der Käferwesen in ihren Hive-Lehmtürmen unter einer müden dunkelroten Sonne und schwarzem Himmel ganz herrliche Sammlungen unserer Artefakte und sonstigen Hinterlassenschaften geben komplett mit Lebensbildern und Dioramen.
Bestimmt müssen die wissbegiriegen kleinen Larven auf Brutkolonie-Ausflügen zu den Hallen der Wissenschaft spannende Fragebögen ausfüllen, warum die Fleischwesen sich selbst  vernichtet haben, aber den Planeten so schön und selbstlos für die Insektenherrschaft vorbereitet haben*.

Hg Minimax



*ausser natürlich die Larven-Einheiten xg/fd-83828 und hy/Wg-38382. Die beiden haben sich natürlich wieder mal trotz des Verbotes durch die Lehrer-Einheit da/ci7-274842 von der Gruppe entfernt, und angeln Kristallteufel im Staubkanal. Wenn das die Brutkönigin wüsste!


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Du machst mich noch ganz narrisch mit Deinen Omas-Garten-Fischen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Eben mal in den Garten gegangen und ein paar tolle Fische gefangen - Petri zu dem klasse Fangergebnis Ti-it 

Ich war heute mal kurz am Flüsschen und habe mich mal umgeschaut: noch mächtig Dampf drauf und mein Angelplatz steht noch unter Wasser 

Bin mal gespannt, ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird ...

Gerät und Ruten hätte ich genug, aber deshalb baue ich mir gerade eine weitere 11' Barbenrute von Alan Brown - wenn ich schon nicht vernünftig ans Wasser komme ... muss noch lackiert werden, dann ist sie fertig - fehlen nur noch die Fische. 


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

#alanbrown
Die 10ft „Winner”-Picker hat eben gerade ein frisches „Business-End” bekommen, diese feine Rute soll es morgen richten. 
Zu 100% happy bin ich mit der Montage noch nicht, muß erstmal weitere Erfahrungen sammeln, mache morgen mal ein Foto davon.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein herzliches Petri Heil auch Ti-it und geomas .
Tolle Fänge!



geomas schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich hartnäckigen Besuch an der Angelstelle und habe den Fang nicht dokumentiert.




Ich bin ja immer nett zu neugiereigen Leute und beantworte auch ein paar Fragen aber wenn sie nach 10min immer noch hinter mir rumlungern bitte ich sie zu verschwinden. Etwa  "Angeln ist kein Mannschaftssport sondern etwas für Ruhesuchende!" oder sowas in der Art.
Das klappt ganz gut.


----------



## skyduck

*Blick aus dem Homeoffice... Der See ruft, hoffentlich kommt heute nicht mehr zu viel Arbeit rein...*


----------



## daci7

Soooo ... nach den Pleiten der letzten Tage habe ich mal umdisponiert und war gerade bei einem mir mehr oder weniger unbekannte See die Lage ausbaldowern. Stichwort: Badewanne.
12m mittig sagt der Deeper und zum Ufer geht's recht flott hoch. Ein bekannter Karpfenspezie sitzt gerade dort und hat mäßig gefangen. Zitat: "Das Wasser ist sehr launisch."
Na toll, so stell ich mir ein Gewässer vor an dem ich mich anglerisch wieder aufbauen kann 
Naja, ich habe mir mal eine Ecke ausgesucht und näher begutachtet. Da werde ich wohl mal vorsichtig anfischen morgen. Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.










Groetjes
David


----------



## daci7

Ps: auf dem ersten Bild seht ihr einen rötlichen Schimmer am Ufer. Dort wird eine "Wolke" angetrieben- ich schätze mal Cyanobakterien aka Blaualgen bzw evtl. die Burgunderblutalge. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte dazu wie weit ich beim Angeln von diesen Teppichen Abstand halten sollte?


----------



## skyduck

daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo ... nach den Pleiten der letzten Tage habe ich mal umdisponiert und war gerade bei einem mir mehr oder weniger unbekannte See die Lage ausbaldowern. Stichwort: Badewanne.
> 12m mittig sagt der Deeper und zum Ufer geht's recht flott hoch. Ein bekannter Karpfenspezie sitzt gerade dort und hat mäßig gefangen. Zitat: "Das Wasser ist sehr launisch."
> Na toll, so stell ich mir ein Gewässer vor an dem ich mich anglerisch wieder aufbauen kann
> Naja, ich habe mir mal eine Ecke ausgesucht und näher begutachtet. Da werde ich wohl mal vorsichtig anfischen morgen. Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.
> Anhang anzeigen 403789
> Anhang anzeigen 403790
> Anhang anzeigen 403791
> 
> Groetjes
> David


Sieht gut aus, da. Nur weil der Karpfenspezie nicht wie gewünscht fängt, heißt das ja nicht das der passionierte Ükelaner dort keine Sternstunden haben kann


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir ein ganz dickes Petri in die Runde!!! Tolle Fischis habt Ihr da mal wieder an Land gezogen!!!

Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische; Professor Tinca, hast Du jemanden, der Deinen Fischen die Flossen "anmalt"??? Das auch in anderen Gegenden mal "schöne" Fische dabei sind, okay, aber was Du da aus dem Wasser ziehst, das kann ja schon fast "Kunst" nennen, so schön sind die!!! Klasse!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas

5 Würfe, 5 gehakte und 4 gelandete Fische. Probiere es jetzt mal mit Bomb&Corn, denn die Größe auf Breadpunch war eher naja...


----------



## Finke20

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Da werde ich ja richtig neidisch wenn ich diese vielen schönen Berichte lese und die tollen Fotos sehe und ich bin immer noch positiv .
Aber egal macht weiter so. Es kommen auch bei mir bessere Zeiten und mein Frauchen ist schon negativ und finde ich sehr positiv   .



MS aus G schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische; @Professor Tinca, hast Du jemanden, der Deinen Fischen die Flossen "anmalt"??? Das auch in anderen Gegenden mal "schöne" Fische dabei sind, okay, aber was Du da aus dem Wasser ziehst, das kann ja schon fast "Kunst" nennen, so schön sind die!!! Klasse!!!



Das sind alles Fotofilter, da kann man viele machen .


----------



## kuttenkarl

!!!!!!!!!ABMELDUNG!!!!!!!!

Hallo, melde mich bis zum 22.4. ab. Fahren heute zu meinen Sohn nach München, Enkeltochter will den Opa mal wieder sehen . 

Ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern und schöne Tage am Wasser mit ordentlich Fisch. 

Schreibt nicht soviel in der Zeit, muß sonnst zuviel Nachlesen.  


Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Kurze Zwischenmeldung: das war ne sehr kurzweilige Angelei über Mittag bis kurz nach drei. 
Nicht alles lief nach Plan, aber die Fische waren in Freßlaune. Die Angelstelle, an der ich mein Glück versuchen wollte, war besetzt, also habe ich es etwa 100m weiter probiert. Da gab es fix kleine Plötz und einen Ukelei auf Breadpunch. Mais an der Bombmontage lief nicht, habe dann zurück zum 10gr-XS-Drahtkorb montiert. Liquibread im Feeder und Mais am Haken hat wieder Abnehmer gefunden. Nach ner Weile war der gewünschte Angelplatz frei und ich habe mich samt Kram „verholt”. Auch dort biß es gut, der Wind blies genau auf die Nase und machte die Bißerkennung schwierig. 
Bester Fisch war ein vom Leben gezeichneter Plötz von immerhin 37cm, die meisten Rotaugen waren so gut 20cm lang oder kurz.
Auch auf einen kleinen gelben Wafter von Ringers konnte ich ein paar Plötz fangen. Der „beste Fisch” biß auf ein Korn Dosenmais am 16er Owner Kiwami.
Die 10ft Winner hat sich sehr gut gemacht, die fest verbaute Spitze war fast etwas zu sensibel für den Wind heute. 






Die Montage ist praktisch ein Heli-Rig, also eine Art festes Paternoster. Bei feinen Ruten habe ich das Wurfgewicht (Korb/Bomb) am liebsten irgendwie am Ende der Hauptschnur. Muß hier weitere Erfahrungen sammeln, aber heute lief es sehr gut damit.





Die Fische waren wieder sehr unterschiedlich vom Zustand - einige blitzeblank, andere mit vielen Metazerkarien und etlichen Fehlstellen im Schuppenkleid.


----------



## Slappy

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!ABMELDUNG!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hallo, melde mich bis zum 22.4. ab. Fahren heute zu meinen Sohn nach München, Enkeltochter will den Opa mal wieder sehen .
> 
> Ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern und schöne Tage am Wasser mit ordentlich Fisch.
> 
> Schreibt nicht soviel in der Zeit, muß sonnst zuviel Nachlesen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Schönen Urlaub 


Ein herzliches Petri in alle Richtungen. 
Es waren sehr schöne Fische und tolle Berichte die hier gezeigt wurden 
Der Gartenplatz ist einfach nur der Hammer. So ein Platz und man müsste mich nach Hause ziehen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil geomas .  

Ich war auch wieder am Flüsschen.
Es gab wieder viele Plötzen heute und ein paar Wappentiete. Leider keine Döbel aber schön war es allemal.


----------



## Finke20

Petri an geomas und Professor Tinca, sehr schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war auch wieder am Flüsschen.



Das Flüsschen ist heute aber schön ruhig, da ist die Bisserkennung bestimmt besser gewesen.


----------



## geomas

Wunderschöne Farben haben die Plötz bei Dir, lieber Prof, Petri zu den Goldstücken!

Ich war eben auch noch mal los, den Rest des LiquiBreads verangeln. War mit der F1 Tickler an der „engen Stelle”.
Es biß wieder richtig gut, gab etwa ein Dutzend Plötz und drei Güstern. Breadpunch ging als Hakenköder besser als Dosenmais.


PS: Die Montage an der kurzen F1-Tickler entsprach der an der längeren Picker-Rute, also auch ein Heli-Rig.


----------



## Astacus74

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo, melde mich bis zum 22.4. ab. Fahren heute zu meinen Sohn nach München, Enkeltochter will den Opa mal wieder sehen .
> 
> Ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern und schöne Tage am Wasser mit ordentlich Fisch.
> 
> Schreibt nicht soviel in der Zeit, muß sonnst zuviel Nachlesen.



Na das werden ein paar Seiten pro Tag ca. 2 dann bis Dienstag also mal 6 dann müßten da 12 Seiten bei rumkommen, 
jenachdem wieviel geangelt wird.

Und ein dickes Petri Heil an allen Fängern und Danke für die Berichte und tollen Bilder, da wurden ja wieder schöne Fische auf 
die Schuppen gelegt.



Slappy schrieb:


> Der Gartenplatz ist einfach nur der Hammer. So ein Platz und man müsste mich nach Hause ziehen!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen

Ich freu mich schon mal auf die nchsten Fische die wir hier zu sehen bekommmen


Gruß Frank


----------



## MS aus G

Und wieder mal wunderschöne Fischis vom Flüsschen, dickes Petri nach Meckpomm!!!

Muss noch von gestern Berichten!




Ganz schweres Wasser leider, aber die Woche ist Ostern und da muss ich halt jede Minute nutzen!!! Es gab sogar einige Fischis! Hab 4 Stellen, wenn man das so nennen darf probiert und an jeder Stelle gab es was zu fangen!!!








Allerdings nur Kleinis von Hasel und Rotauge!!!

Heute Nachmittag dann mal den Teich vorgezogen, allerdings gab es nur 2 kleine Rotaugen!!!

Naja die Weser hatte ordentlich Wasser verloren, so das ich mal des Abends mein Glück auf Schlangendöbel versuchen wollte!!! Anfangs noch mit nur Maden und Dendro Maden, aber so wirklich gebissen hat nix! Dann jeder Rute ein Update verpasst und mit Dendro Made und Taui probiert und ich konnte sogar einen 40iger an Land ziehen, als ich ihn allerdings zum Eimer führen wollte für die OCC, schwupps ging er vom Haken und direkt ins Ufergras und weg war er!!! Schade, aber einen gesehen habe ich wenigstens schon mal!!! Dann gab es auf Taui einen schönen Biss, der leider ins Leere ging!!! Dendro meldete sich auch noch mal Anhieb und Hänger!!! Lösen konnte ich ihn leider nicht!!! Denn
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der machte kein Federlesen, so das ich den Hänger erstmal Hänger lassen musste!!! Erster Ansitz gleich geklappt auch nicht schlecht!!! Den Hänger konnte ich dann auch lösen!!!




Sogar mit Fisch!!!

Ein schöner erster Ansitz in diesem Jahr!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tricast

Petri nach Gieselwerder und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Fang.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Petri Professor Tinca für die farbenfrohen Paradiesfische, geomas für das tolle, lebenserfahrene Rotauge MS aus G für den ersten Schlangendöbel. 
Ich habe es gestern noch knapp 2 Stunden zum Wasser geschafft aber es gab trotz der guten Temperaturen nicht einen Zupfer.
Jetzt bin ich schon wieder am Grübeln ob zu wenig Futter mit den kleinen Körbchen oder ob die Jungs bei besseren Wetter woanders stehen oder ob sogar der Umschwung auf gutes Wetter schuld ist oder es einfach nur Pech war.
Da fehlen mir echt hier noch die Erfahrungswerte. Freitag hoffe ich mal länger los zu kommen. Da werde ich wohl wieder meine Wunderwaffen, die beiden Sphere nehmen, dann bin ich deutlich flexibler was die Wurfweite betrifft.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Mario, zu der bunten Mischung aus Weser und Teich!

skyduck - gut sieht es aus bei Dir am Wasser. Ich vermute, daß die Fische an anderen Stellen des Gewässers aktiv waren/sind. 
Konntest Du denn Anzeichen von Fischaktivität sehen? Also wenn ich in „Deinen Schuhen” stecken würde - ich würde mir eine Rute, ganz leichtes Gepäck schnappen und das Ufer ablaufen, es hier und da kurz versuchen. Wenn nichts beißt - weiter. Irgendwo sind die Fische und ich glaube nicht, daß sie einem Snack widerstehen können. Die müssen sich ja fit fressen für das anstrengende Laichbusiness.


----------



## daci7

Anpfiff. 







Ich habe zwei Karpfenfallen ausgelegt, ein paar Maispellets Microhalibutpellets und halbierte Boilies darum gestreut und mit PVA am Haken selbst ein wenig gefüttert.







Mit der dritten Rute wird gefeedert.
Die Karpfenruten liegen auf 3,5 und 4,5m, die Feederrute auf 9m. Fische habe ich eher bei 9m gesehen, denke aber, dass die Mittags im wärmeren, ufernahen Bereich fressen. We will see 




Auf jeden Fall genieße ich es um 10 Morgens im Tshirt am Wasser zu sitzen!
Sonnige Grüße
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch von mir ein Petri Heil MS aus G - SuperMario!
Ich finde solche großen Flüsse ja immer faszinierend auf den Fotos.

Viel Erfolg daci7 !
Zeig dem See was ein echter Ükel ist.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, Mario, zu der bunten Mischung aus Weser und Teich!
> 
> skyduck - gut sieht es aus bei Dir am Wasser. Ich vermute, daß die Fische an anderen Stellen des Gewässers aktiv waren/sind.
> Konntest Du denn Anzeichen von Fischaktivität sehen? Also wenn ich in „Deinen Schuhen” stecken würde - ich würde mir eine Rute, ganz leichtes Gepäck schnappen und das Ufer ablaufen, es hier und da kurz versuchen. Wenn nichts beißt - weiter. Irgendwo sind die Fische und ich glaube nicht, daß sie einem Snack widerstehen können. Die müssen sich ja fit fressen für das anstrengende Laichbusiness.


geomas Aktivität sehe ich fast immer nur weiter draußen, deswegen der Gedanke mit den Sphere weiter raus zu gehen. Letztes Mal ging es sehr gut nach stärkerer Futter Aktion auf mittlerer Weite. Leider hatte ich gestern nur Futter mit, welches für den Einsatz in der Schleuder nicht genug Bindung hatte (egal wie wenig oder viel Wasser). Nach zwei Versuchen klebte mehr Futter an mir als überhaupt bis ins Wasser kam .
Ich weiß ja, dass der See sehr nährstoffreich und ist und es sehr viel Friedfisch gibt. Ich werde nächstes Mal versuchen ob ich weiter raus mit mehr Futter zum Ziel komme.
Klappt auch das nicht werde ich es mit Hopping versuchen. Aktuell bin ich mir sehr unsicher ob ich noch eher die tiefen Stellen suchen soll * (1)* (da ist es bis zu max. 2,30m) oder schon eher im flacheren Bereich mein Glück versuchen soll *(2)* (der Großteil hat so ein Mittelmaß von 1,30- 1,40m ausser direkt am Ufer ) oder es sogar am Aa-Einlauf selber versuchen soll  *(3) *(da ist es um 1m).

Ja See ist für mich so ein Thema für sich, da tu ich mich am Flüsschen doch wesentlich leichter. Generell denke ich, dass die Fische viel ziehen und man wenn sie da sind, versuchen muss zu halten. Ob man sie bei der Gewässergröße wirklich suchen, besser gesagt finden kann oder besser länger am Platz bleibt und einen Futterplatz anlegt, weiß ich (noch) nicht. Ich weiß wohl das alle bisher befischten Plätze sowohl richtig ergiebig , wie auch total blank waren. Aber die Bissen kamen immer erst nach ergiebigeren Anfüttern....

Aus der Bebilderung geht hervor, dass man hier von einem Platz aus durchaus mehrere Möglichkeiten hat, leider habe ich gerade keinen Schimmer auf welche ich mich eher konzentrieren sollte im Moment...


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg und Spaß, daci7 !

Hier beißt es außergewöhnlich gut, es sind aber meist die kleinen Vertreter ihrer Art.


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und Spaß, daci7 !
> 
> Hier beißt es außergewöhnlich gut, es sind aber meist die kleinen Vertreter ihrer Art.


Viel Spaß am Wasser!
Hier ist es das Gegenteil. Bisher hatte ich einen Run wobei der Fisch im Drill ausgestiegen ist. Egal- so falsch kann das was ich mache ja offensichtlich nicht sein 
Auf die Feederrute hab ich nicht einen Zupfer gehabt ... die liegt jetzt auch näher auf ca 6,5m.
Grüße
David


----------



## Thomas.

Petri an allen die gefangen habe, und viel Erfolg denen die am Wasser sind.
ich war auch mal kurz am Fluss, es ist wider Hochwasser und ich konnte keinen Fisch sehen, langsam verzweifle ich, nach gut einer Stunde habe ich den Platz gewechselt aber auch da nix, habe mir extra nee neue Rute geholt, aber es liegt wohl an mir.
nach einer weiteren Stunde bin ich mit dem schweren Gerät zum See, und da war es leider nicht gerade einsam, mir viel dann ein das am Sonntag Forellen besetzt worden sind  und so waren einige Kochtopfangler anwesend. Bin dann ca. 2Stunden geblieben, aber auch da nix.
Samstag möchte meine 5 Jährige  Enkeltochter das erste mal mit Opa angeln, ich bekomme jetzt schon Panik weil ich davon ausgehe das auch das eine null Nummer wird 










und am See


----------



## geomas

Ach Mensch Thomas. , was ist denn nur los bei Dir?? Das tut mir sowas von leid, hmm...
Irgendwie wirst Du den Fluch schon knacken, aber wie - vielleicht kann Deine Enkeltochter den Gordischen Knoten mit einer Plastikschere vorsichtig zerteilen...


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> geomas Aktivität sehe ich fast immer nur weiter draußen, deswegen der Gedanke mit den Sphere weiter raus zu gehen. Letztes Mal ging es sehr gut nach stärkerer Futter Aktion auf mittlerer Weite.* Leider hatte ich gestern nur Futter mit, welches für den Einsatz in der Schleuder nicht genug Bindung hatte (egal wie wenig oder viel Wasser). Nach zwei Versuchen klebte mehr Futter an mir als überhaupt bis ins Wasser kam .*



skyduck : Für solche Eventualitäten gibt es von Sensas das Collix, ein Futterbinder in Pulverform.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Schwingen, es biß außergewöhnlich gut, aber alles nur Minis und Picos und Kleinis.

Hatte mir aus einer Laune heraus die Balzer Magna Silver Ledger gegriffen, Ti-it hatte ja neulich ein Schwestermodell erhalten und war ganz angetan.
Die Ledger-Ausführung ist schon ne gute Rute, eher was für „Silverfish” als für Bartelträger.





Meine erste Schwingspitzrute, erworben etwa 94/94.

Hatte ne winzige Biomaster 1000x montiert, kleinen Drahtkorb und ab gings. Den Anfang machte eine Güster, dann gab es viele Plötz und nur gelegentlich ein Güsterchen. Alle Köder, die angeboten wurden fanden Abnehmer: Breadpunch, Mais und Softhooker-Pellets. Die Bißerkennung war nicht ganz ohne - der Wind kam genau frontal. Aber die Fische packten richtig zu, ganz zarte Bisse waren selten. Habe nach ner Weile auf ein 7gr-Tellerblei gewechselt in der Hoffnung auf größere Fänge, aber der Effekt war bestenfalls minimal.


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> skyduck : Für solche Eventualitäten gibt es von Sensas das Collix, ein Futterbinder in Pulverform.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


schreibe ich mir direkt mal auf die Einkaufsliste. Davon ein Döschen in die Tasche, dann ist man für den Notfall gerüstet. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich zwischen meinen Tonnen von Futterbeuteln nicht das passende haben würde aber genau gestern hatte ich nur einen Mix mit, der einfach nicht so binden wollte...

Danke Heinz !!


----------



## Niklas32

Ich bin heute auch zu einem gemütlichen Ansitz am See unterwegs. Leider war mein Platz hier schon wieder mal belegt, sodass ich jetzt woanders sitzen muss. 
Aber das Wetter ist herrlich und nachher mache ich mir noch den Grill an.


----------



## keinangelprofi

Hab mich heute Nachmittag auch davon geschlichen, aber bis auf eine kleine gab es bis jetzt auch noch Nix. OCC Combo ist auch im Wasser vielleicht geht ja noch was?


----------



## Niklas32

Nach einigen kleinen Plötzen und zwei vergebenen Bissen auf die OCC Rute, konnte ich den Dritten verwandeln und den Karpfen von der To Do Liste streichen


----------



## Thomas.

Heute ist nicht mein Tag, ich wollte eigentlich gleich noch mal los und habe meine neu gebrauchte(nach langen suchen) Shimano Compre Match zurecht gemacht nach dem ich ja meine alte letztes Jahr beim einpacken ins Futteral die Spitze geregelt habe, als nächstes habe ich meine Aero X1 umgebaut, und als ich sie ins Futteral packen wollte, naja, jetzt muss ich mal schauen ob man das Spitzenteil bekommt.
heute habe ich keine Lust mehr, mal schauen vielleicht morgen.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein allumfassendes, herzliches Petri kreuz und quer durchs Land. Es freut mich zu lesen, dass es nach gefühlten 12 Monaten Winter endlich wieder losgeht. 
Ganz bestimmt auch bei skyduck und allen anderen, bei denen es noch nicht gefunkt hat. Für das Verschießen mit der Schleuder kann ich die Hühnerpellets empfehlen, die es im Landhandel oder im Fressnapf gibt. Spottbillig im 10kg Sack und sie gehen prima unter und lösen sich dann recht flott auf.

Ich bin momentan in Rishikesh (Uttarakhand) am noch ganz übersichtlichen Ganges. Ein heiliger Fluss, das macht das Fischen nicht einfach, obwohl ich natürlich nicht mitten in der Stadt angele. Entspannt ist es trotzdem nicht. 
Morgen will ich mal ein paar Kilometer übers Land fahren und mein Glück in einem Fluss versuchen, der bei der Herfahrt sehr einladend aussah (Song River).


----------



## Slappy

Kleine Abendrunde. 
Heute nur mit 12mm? Pellet. Einmal Erdbeere und einmal Heilbutt. 
Made und Pose sind auch dabei, bleiben aber vermutlich ohne Einsatz heute


----------



## Slappy

Fisch am Terassenteich!!!!


----------



## daci7

Bei mir war es auch mal wieder eine Nullnummer. Ich hatte ein wunderschönes Fischen an einem malerischen See (mit einem Hauch Commercial-Flair durch super gepflegte Angelstellen und gefühlten Golfrasen, leider aber ohne den entsprechenden Besatz  ).
Jetzt muss ich eine kurze Zwangspause über Ostern machen - eventuell mit Nachtangeln zwischendurch.
Und dann, meine Freunde, sollte aber der Rhein wieder im Lot sein und in "meinem" Altrheinarm die Rotaugen in Beisslaune.
Es steht also noch viel an in der kommenden Woche. Leider hat auch die KiTa der Kleinen dann zu ... 
Naja, irgendwas ist halt immer 
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Im B...store steht bei einigen Drennan-Ruten folgender Hinweis:
> 
> WICHTIG!
> Drennan Ruten werden ab sofort nur noch ohne Gewährleistung verkaufen, da Drennan Reklamationen auf Grund von angeblichen Produktionsfehlern nicht akzeptiert. Jede Drennan Rute wird bei Drennan durch das QM geprüft und dann erst versendet. Beim Kauf einer Drennan Rute geben Sie ihr Einverständnis für diese Regelung. Ersatzteile können jedoch günstig erworben werden.
> 
> Tight lines


Das ist doch eine klare Ansage von Drennan, dass man ihre Ruten nicht mehr neu kaufen sollte - solange diese seltsame Außer-EU Doktrin bei denen besteht.
Bei gebraucht und wirklich vom Angler vorgetestet und Weiterverkauf sieht es anders aus, alles normal.


----------



## Niklas32

Beim Feedern konnte ich noch einen kleinen Karpfen erbeuten. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Auch das grillgut schmeckte.


Nur meine Platzwahl ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig. Der Kollege der auf meinem anvisierten Platz saß, bekam irgendwann Besuch von einem weiteren Angler. Mir schlackern immer noch die Ohren nach den zahlreichen anglerischen Weißheiten. 
Das Highlight waren aber zwei vorbeifahrende Radfahrer die darüber diskutierten, ob wir den blöd seien, da es in diesem See ja gar keine Fische gäbe…


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Männer!
Ich war auch wieder am Flüsschen heute.

Hier das Klassenfoto...


----------



## Made90

Es lief ja echt super bei euch, da kommt ja freude auf, ich war gestern auch feedern mit etlichen Fischen leider habe ich keine Fotos gemacht, morgen wird noch vom letzten Urlaubstag profitiert und gehe noch eine Runde ans Wasser


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier das Klassenfoto...



 
Das nenne ich doch mal eine ordentliche Klassenstärke   und der Professor Tinca ist der Klassenlehrer. Ja da kann man nur Petri sagen.
Aber natürlich auch an alle anderen die Erfolgreich gewesen sind, ein dickes Petri.
Thomas. was ist los bei dir? Irgendwie ist bei dir der Wurm drin . Aber es kommen hoffentlich bessere Zeiten, vielleicht schön wenn du mit deiner Enkeltochter ans Wasser gehst. Bau bloß keinen Druck auf.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Heute nun war ich seit vielen Jahren endlich mal wieder als Vereinsangler los. Ich bin froh mir keine Tageskarten mehr kaufen zu müssen und kann nun auch mal eben schnell eine Runde zum Angeln. Als erstes Ziel habe ich mir heute ein ca. 10 Minuten zu Fuß entferntes Rinnsal ausgesucht, welches in den nahen Feldern gelegen ist.

Da ich mit keinen größeren Fischen rechnete und das Gewässer in diesem "Oberlauf" relativ schmal ist, entschied ich mich für meine 3m Mini-Stipprute von Jenzi, eine selbstgebaute Stachelschweinpose und ein paar Maiskörner. Leichtes Gepäck, eher um zu schauen was an diesem meiner Wohnung sehr nahe gelegenen Gewässer überhaupt geht.






Für die kleine Stipprute eignete sich die feine Pose sehr gut.






Wirklich sehr schmal das Flüsschen an dieser Stelle, trotzdem schlängelt es sich schön durch die Felder.
















Die Strecke führte mich von den Feldern hin zum Städtchen bzw. zu einer kleinen Eisenbahnbrücke.






An der Verengung des Flusses, direkt neben dem Busch, konnte ich folgenden Kollegen überlisten.






Insgesamt fing ich sechs kleinere Alande auf meiner kurzen Wegstrecke entlang des Flüsschens. Immer wenn ich einen gefangen hatte musste ich weiterlaufen, da sich an dieser Stelle nichts mehr tat. Die Fische waren zwar nicht groß aber die kleinen Köfistippe hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.






Alles in allem ein toller kurzer Angelausflug. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir solche "Spielereien" auch mit einer Tageskarte geleistet hätte. Dabei sind es gerade auch solche Angeltage die Spaß und Freude bringen. Es muss nicht immer das Topgewässer und der Riesenfisch sein, heute war es nicht minder spannend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dabei sind es gerade auch solche Angeltage die Spaß und Freude bringen.



Sehr schönes Flüsschen, Banksi!
Petri Heil zu den Alanden.


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer - Supersache, das ist genau die Art von Angelei, die ich so schätze. Petri zu den Alanden.


----------



## geomas

Thomas. - auch das noch, irgendwie hast Du Petrus wohl mal ans Bein geschifft. Hoffentlich findest Du das Oberteil zu einem fairen Kurs.

Professor Tinca - da hast Du den Sack ja mal wieder voll gemacht - Petri! Erstaunlich für mich ist die weitgehende Abwesenheit von Metazerkarien.
Hast Du mit der Pose geangelt oder auf Grund? Oder beides?

Danke für den Bericht aus dem fernen Indien, Mescalero ! „Song River” klingt schon mal gut, viel Erfolg beim Whippen.

Petri zum schlanken Plötz, lieber Slappy ! Der sieht echt seltsam aus - abgeleicht haben wird der ja wohl noch nicht?? (edit: okay, da ist nur das Netz vor der Wampe, gar nicht so schlank wie auf den ersten Blick gedacht...)

Niklas32 - Dir auch ein herzliches Petri, Deine Gedanken bezüglich superschlauer Besucher am Swim kann ich gut nachvollziehen...


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum schlanken Plötz, lieber @Slappy ! Der sieht echt seltsam aus - abgeleicht haben wird der ja wohl noch nicht??


Danke mein lieber. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso der so eingefallen ist. Dachte zuerst an abgeleicht


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Danke mein lieber.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso der so eingefallen ist. Dachte zuerst an abgeleicht


Ich habe mich oben schon korrigiert - das Netztuch verdeckt teilweise den Bauch. 
Toll, daß der unscheinbare Teich solche schönen Fische beherbergt.
Auch die zuletzt hier gefangenen Plötz waren für ihre Länge eher schlank.


----------



## Kopfangler

Das sind schöne Fische. Es ist immer wieder interessant von Anglern zu hören, die Freude am Stippen haben und nicht nur immer Karpfen und Co. fangen wollen. Weiter so!


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine klare Ansage von Drennan, dass man ihre Ruten nicht mehr neu kaufen sollte - solange diese seltsame Außer-EU Doktrin bei denen besteht.
> Bei gebraucht und wirklich vom Angler vorgetestet und Weiterverkauf sieht es anders aus, alles normal.



Die Ansage mindestens eines Händlers in D, daß Drennan keine Reklamationen (Brüche wegen angeblichen oder tatsächlichen Materialfehlern) mehr akzeptiert, geisterte schon vor dem Brexit herum. Ich finde den Hinweis (der stand auf mindestens 1 Händler-Website) „leider” nicht mehr. Der wäre ja vermutlich juristisch auch nicht haltbar.
Ähnliches versuchen aber immer wieder Firmen auch fernab der Angelwelt.

Auch auf der Insel war das schon vor einer ganzen Weile Thema. Es gab (so ich das richtig erinnere) im Zuge der Einführung der Acolyte-Matchruten etliche Berichte über Spitzenbrüche und dann griff Drennan offenbar durch, erklärte alle Ruten  als in einwandfreiem Zustand ausgeliefert. Tja, dann konnten die Händler sehen, wie sie mit ihren Kunden klarkommen. So habe ich die Berichte in Erinnerung, kann mich irren.


PS: weiß jemand hier, wie Drennan die Händler hier in D beliefert? Über einen Großhandel in der EU?


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe mich oben schon korrigiert - das Netztuch verdeckt teilweise den Bauch.
> Toll, daß der unscheinbare Teich solche schönen Fische beherbergt.
> Auch die zuletzt hier gefangenen Plötz waren für ihre Länge eher schlank.


Nene, der ist wirklich extrem dünn. Die delle vor der Bauchflosse ist echt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> als nächstes habe ich meine Aero X1 umgebaut, und als ich sie ins Futteral packen wollte, naja, jetzt muss ich mal schauen ob man das Spitzenteil bekommt.
> heute habe ich keine Lust mehr, mal schauen vielleicht morgen.


Daumen drück dass es klappt! 

Ansonsten kann man da diesen oder einen etwas größeren Spitzering ansetzen, dann ist sie nur noch 3,80m und straffer und vlt. sogar besser im Gefühl.
Die andere Möglichkeit ist noch etwas weiter herunter schneiden und eine handelsübliche Vollcarbonspitze einsetzen, die sind dann auch bruchunempfindlicher und machen die Aktion evtl. sogar feiner und besser.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil Niklas32 , Slappy , Professor Tinca , Bankside Dreamer und auch an Thomas. 
Die X1 ist wenigstens kein großer finanzieller Verlust, falls die Reparatur fehlschlägt. Schade ist es natürlich dropsdem, die Rute macht wirklich viel Spaß. 

Professor Tinca 
Der Fisch ganz unten am Rand leuchtet goldfarben, ist das auch ein Plötz?


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die X1 ist wenigstens kein großer finanzieller Verlust, falls die Reparatur fehlschlägt. Schade ist es natürlich dropsdem, die Rute macht wirklich viel Spaß.


stimmt, die X1 macht richtig Spaß und der finanzielle Verlust hält sich wirklich in Grenzen, wenn ich kein E-Teil bekommen sollte wo ich von ausgehe wird auf jeden falle eine Neu kommen.
das ärgerliche ist aber das dieses dumme Missgeschick mir zum zweiten mal passiert ist, jetzt weis ich aber das es außer an mir hauptsächlich am Futteral gelegen hat, und ich diese Bauart nicht mehr für Ruten nutze die eine empfindliche Spitze haben. 


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Daumen drück dass es klappt!
> 
> Ansonsten kann man da diesen oder einen etwas größeren Spitzering ansetzen,


da mache ich keinen großen Akt raus, Blank bis zum nächste Ring bündig ab und gut ist


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - da hast Du den Sack ja mal wieder voll gemacht - Petri! Erstaunlich für mich ist die weitgehende Abwesenheit von Metazerkarien.
> Hast Du mit der Pose geangelt oder auf Grund? Oder beides?




Gestern nur gebombt weil sitzen und wenig bewegen meinem Rücken besser bekam.
Ansonsten macht es aber vom Ergebnis keinen Unterschied ob Pose oder Grund.
Ja, Metazerkarien sind hier recht selten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Der Fisch ganz unten am Rand leuchtet goldfarben, ist das auch ein Plötz?



Gut gesehen.
Ein Roddow.
Eine Güster waren auch noch dabei.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Vor Jahren habe ich mir im Internet einmal einen großen Sack voll Anfutter gekauft, es war die preisgünstigste Variante des Shops. "Brassen Spezial" oder wie das selbst angemischte Zeug hieß? Ich glaube es war auch Keksbruch und so Zeug enthalten.

Leider habe ich vergessen wie dieser Shop hieß aber sicherlich gibt es nicht nur diesen Shop im Internet. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für günstiges aber gutes Futter, welches über das Internet zu beziehen ist? Damals hatte ich glaube ich einen 15 Kilo Sack, welchen ich portionsweise noch mit zusätzlichen Partikeln verfeinerte und mit etwas Paniermehl streckte. Der hat ziemlich lange gehalten und mir hat er als Anfutter gereicht, ich brauche da keine edlen / teuren Spezialmischungen.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich schreib dir ne PN.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich schreib dir ne PN.


ich will auch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kriegst du.


----------



## Niklas32

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vor Jahren habe ich mir im Internet einmal einen großen Sack voll Anfutter gekauft, es war die preisgünstigste Variante des Shops. "Brassen Spezial" oder wie das selbst angemischte Zeug hieß? Ich glaube es war auch Keksbruch und so Zeug enthalten.
> 
> Leider habe ich vergessen wie dieser Shop hieß aber sicherlich gibt es nicht nur diesen Shop im Internet. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für günstiges aber gutes Futter, welches über das Internet zu beziehen ist? Damals hatte ich glaube ich einen 15 Kilo Sack, welchen ich portionsweise noch mit zusätzlichen Partikeln verfeinerte und mit etwas Paniermehl streckte. Der hat ziemlich lange gehalten und mir hat er als Anfutter gereicht, ich brauche da keine edlen / teuren Spezialmischungen.
> 
> Besten Dank!


Ich nutze schon seit Jahren die verschiedenen Futtersorten von Kogha (Eigenmarke Askari). Die verschiedenen Sorten gibt immer in handlichen 3 kg Säcken für aktuell 3,60€. Vor dem Angeln mische ich mir dann aus 2-3 Sorten ein passendes Futter. 
Zumindest an meinen Gewässern läuft es damit ziemlich gut.


----------



## Slappy

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vor Jahren habe ich mir im Internet einmal einen großen Sack voll Anfutter gekauft, es war die preisgünstigste Variante des Shops. "Brassen Spezial" oder wie das selbst angemischte Zeug hieß? Ich glaube es war auch Keksbruch und so Zeug enthalten.
> 
> Leider habe ich vergessen wie dieser Shop hieß aber sicherlich gibt es nicht nur diesen Shop im Internet. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für günstiges aber gutes Futter, welches über das Internet zu beziehen ist? Damals hatte ich glaube ich einen 15 Kilo Sack, welchen ich portionsweise noch mit zusätzlichen Partikeln verfeinerte und mit etwas Paniermehl streckte. Der hat ziemlich lange gehalten und mir hat er als Anfutter gereicht, ich brauche da keine edlen / teuren Spezialmischungen.
> 
> Besten Dank!


Ich nutze NB Angelsport. 
Gerne würde ich auch deine Bezugsquelle kennen lieber Professor Tinca


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> das ärgerliche ist aber das dieses dumme Missgeschick mir zum zweiten mal passiert ist, jetzt weis ich aber das *es außer an mir hauptsächlich am Futteral gelegen hat*, und ich diese Bauart nicht mehr für Ruten nutze die eine empfindliche Spitze haben.
> 
> da mache ich keinen großen Akt raus, Blank bis zum nächste Ring bündig ab und gut ist


Meine kaum Handvoll unfreiwilligen Spitzenkürzungen  kamen meist aus dem Futteraltransport
 (wenn eben nicht direkt aus der Autoklappe, welche wesentlich solider "abklappt"  ),
vor allem wenn ich in Futteral viele Soloruten (ohne Rolle) eng reinstecke und bei Zuziehen des "Reiz"-Verschluss ein bischen presse.
Selbst mit eingeschoben in der Verkaufsschutzhülle, die nützt bei den meisten dünnen Stöfflein nur wenig, am schlimmsten sind immer die "gegnerischen" Ringe einer anderen um Platz buhlenden Rute.
Was rein vom Transport auch vorkommen kann, im Auto verrutscht etwas dagegen usw.

Gegen den drohenden Unfall im Futteral mit den zarten Spitzchen habe ich seit ein paar Jahren ein probates und finanziell günstiges bastlerisches Mittel (ohne derartige Schäden seitdem - bei eiserner Disziplin), ich hoffe ich kann es dir mal live zeigen. Lässt sich schlecht in ein paar Textzeilen beschreiben, muss man sehen. Man braucht allerdings dazu auch eine kundige Näher-in ... 

Mein letzter Rutenkauf mit 2 Bolos hatte das professionell aber auch geschafft, Paket vom Transporteur GLS gestaucht (Weitwurfübungen?) und die Bolospitzen waren alle abgeknackt und sogar fest in die Schutzkappe reingepresst zerbröselt.
Mal sehen, Ersatzpaket soll schon angekommen sein.


----------



## geomas

Ja, beim Angeln/Werfen an sich habe ich noch nicht eine Spitze „geknackt”, immer beim Ein- oder Auspacken ins Futteral/Sleeve. 
Definitiv ein Argument dafür, die Ruten demontiert zu transportieren. Aber das ist eben je nach Augenlicht und Ringzahl eine zeitraubende Methode.

#dilemma
Habe heute Zeit, aber keinen Plan, wie ich wo und womit angeln soll. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal mit etwas sperrigeren Ködern, um die Kleinis zu schonen.


----------



## skyduck

# Drennan Garantieverweigerung

geomas hier steht es z.B. noch, unten in der Beschreibung.









						Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder 12ft, 299,99 €
					

Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder 12ft 3,60m 60g Achtung: Dieser Artikel kann nicht per 'Nachnahme versendet werden! Die Blanks sind super dünn und sehr leicht, s




					www.baitstore.de


----------



## Made90

Kleine Statusmeldung von mir, nach diversen Karauschen und kleineren Karpfen biss gerade diese 5 pfündige Schleie  
Alles auf Mistwurm, diese Fjuka Baits überzeugen mich irgendwie gar nicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> # Drennan Garantieverweigerung
> 
> geomas hier steht es z.B. noch, unten in der Beschreibung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder 12ft, 299,99 €
> 
> 
> Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder 12ft 3,60m 60g Achtung: Dieser Artikel kann nicht per 'Nachnahme versendet werden! Die Blanks sind super dünn und sehr leicht, s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baitstore.de


Solch' Aussagen liebe ich ja sehr: 
Die Blanks sind *super dünn* und sehr leicht, *schön knackig*, stark und unterstützen extrem genaue Würfe. Obwohl die *Rute so filigran ist*, besitzt sie genügen Kraft

Also selber schriftlich deutlich attestiert: filigrane knackfreudige Blanks der Salzstangenklasse!

skyduck Wenn ich nach Garantie auf der Seite Suche, finde ich nichts !?

außer das








						Baitstore | Online-Angelshop | Angelausrüstung online bestellen
					

Angel-Fachgeschäft für Feeder-, Forellen-, Raubfischangeln ✓ Top-Service ✓ Individuelle Beratung ✓ Kein Mindestbestellwert  ► Entdecke die große Auswahl!




					www.baitstore.de
				



Grundsätzlich steht Ihnen ein Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei uns zu. Ebenso haben Sie laut deutschem Recht einen Gewährleitungsanspruch von 24 Monaten ab Kaufdatum.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also selber schriftlich deutlich attestiert: filigrane knackfreudige Blanks der Salzstangenklasse!





Der war gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zur schönen Schleie, liebe(r) Made.



Made90 schrieb:


> nach diversen Karauschen



Hast du davon auch Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Made90

Mir ist heute morgen die erste Spitze meiner Acolyte flöten gegangen, yuhu


----------



## Made90

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zur schönen Schleie, liebe(r) Made.
> 
> 
> 
> Hast du davon auch Fotos gemacht?


Nein leider nicht, immer sofort abhakt und wieder ins Wasser damit, kann aber weiteren Fischen schnell ein Foto machenn


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja bitte.
Ich liebe Karauschen.


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> # Drennan Garantieverweigerung
> 
> geomas hier steht es z.B. noch, unten in der Beschreibung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder 12ft, 299,99 €
> 
> 
> Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder 12ft 3,60m 60g Achtung: Dieser Artikel kann nicht per 'Nachnahme versendet werden! Die Blanks sind super dünn und sehr leicht, s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baitstore.de


Danke, den Passus meinte ich. Der ist vermutlich ebenso zu knacken wie eine Rutenspitze, wenn man es darauf anlegen sollte. Das ist absolut keine Aufforderung meinerseits.

Ich persönlich habe nur beste Erfahrungen mit Drennan-Ruten und auch mit Baitstore gemacht.

Ach ja, bislang beißt es noch nicht...


----------



## Tokka

Made90 schrieb:


> Mir ist heute morgen die erste Spitze meiner Acolyte flöten gegangen, yuhu


Ich habe dieses Jahr auch schon 2 Spitzen meiner Acolyte Ultra Feeder 9ft geschrottet. einmal montiert transportiert — keine gute idee bei der filigranen rute und das zweite mal nen 40g korb plus futter durchgezogen. Wo ich da meinen Verstand gelassen hatte, weiss ich auch nicht. Aber Baitstore macht Drennan wider glücklich!


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Solch' Aussagen liebe ich ja sehr:
> Die Blanks sind *super dünn* und sehr leicht, *schön knackig*, stark und unterstützen extrem genaue Würfe. Obwohl die *Rute so filigran ist*, besitzt sie genügen Kraft
> 
> Also selber schriftlich deutlich attestiert: filigrane knackfreudige Blanks der Salzstangenklasse!
> 
> skyduck Wenn ich nach Garantie auf der Seite Suche, finde ich nichts !?
> 
> außer das
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baitstore | Online-Angelshop | Angelausrüstung online bestellen
> 
> 
> Angel-Fachgeschäft für Feeder-, Forellen-, Raubfischangeln ✓ Top-Service ✓ Individuelle Beratung ✓ Kein Mindestbestellwert  ► Entdecke die große Auswahl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baitstore.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grundsätzlich steht Ihnen ein Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei uns zu. Ebenso haben Sie laut deutschem Recht einen Gewährleitungsanspruch von 24 Monaten ab Kaufdatum.


unten in der Beschreibung war gemeint:

*WICHTIG!*
Drennan Ruten werden ab sofort nur noch ohne Gewährleistung verkaufen, da Drennan Reklamationen auf Grund von angeblichen Produktionsfehlern nicht akzeptiert. Jede Drennan Rute wird bei Drennan durch das QM geprüft und dann erst versendet. Beim Kauf einer Drennan Rute geben Sie ihr Einverständnis für diese Regelung. Ersatzteile können jedoch günstig erworben werden.


----------



## Made90

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr auch schon 2 Spitzen meiner Acolyte Ultra Feeder 9ft geschrottet. einmal montiert transportiert — keine gute idee bei der filigranen rute und das zweite mal nen 40g korb plus futter durchgezogen. Wo ich da meinen Verstand gelassen hatte, weiss ich auch nicht. Aber Baitstore macht Drennan wider glücklich!


Ja stimmt, es geht verdammt schnell... Ich musd mal am Abend nach einem guten Shop suchen der für wenig Versand nach Luxemburg liefert :/


----------



## daci7

skyduck schrieb:


> unten in der Beschreibung war gemeint:
> 
> *WICHTIG!*
> Drennan Ruten werden ab sofort nur noch ohne Gewährleistung verkaufen, da Drennan Reklamationen auf Grund von angeblichen Produktionsfehlern nicht akzeptiert. Jede Drennan Rute wird bei Drennan durch das QM geprüft und dann erst versendet. Beim Kauf einer Drennan Rute geben Sie ihr Einverständnis für diese Regelung. Ersatzteile können jedoch günstig erworben werden.


Ja gut, Drennan gibt keine Garantie- das ist aber in erster Linie für die Verkäufer von Drennanruten schlecht. Die Gewährleistung betrifft ja den Verkäufer, welcher dann beweisen müsste, dass die Rute unversehrt beim Kunden gelandet ist, oder bin ich grade zu doof?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man den Gewährleistungsanspruch so einfach aushebeln kann.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Made90

Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von den Fischen lieber Professor   Ich pack jetzt und dann geht's nach Hause .


----------



## hester

daci7 schrieb:


> Ja gut, Drennan gibt keine Garantie- das ist aber in erster Linie für die Verkäufer von Drennanruten schlecht. Die Gewährleistung betrifft ja den Verkäufer, welcher dann beweisen müsste, dass die Rute unversehrt beim Kunden gelandet ist, oder bin ich grade zu doof?
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man den Gewährleistungsanspruch so einfach aushebeln kann.
> Groetjes
> David


Der Händler steht immer in der Pflicht, nicht der Hersteller. Wie sich der Händler mit dem Hersteller einigt braucht den Endkunden nicht zu interessieren. Diese Gewährleistungspflicht kann auch nicht durch irgendwelche Formulierungen ausgehebelt werden, diese Gesetz wurde vor längerer Zeit den Gegebenheiten angepasst, da sich viele Händler damals mit Hinweis auf den Hersteller aus der Verantwortung ziehen wollten. Ansprech-und Vertragspartner ist immer der Händler und nicht der Hersteller.


----------



## skyduck

hester schrieb:


> Der Händler steht immer in der Pflicht, nicht der Hersteller. Wie sich der Händler mit dem Hersteller einigt braucht den Endkunden nicht zu interessieren. Diese Gewährleistungspflicht kann auch nicht durch irgendwelche Formulierungen ausgehebelt werden, diese Gesetz wurde vor längerer Zeit den Gegebenheiten angepasst, da sich viele Händler damals mit Hinweis auf den Hersteller aus der Verantwortung ziehen wollten. Ansprech-und Vertragspartner ist immer der Händler und nicht der Hersteller.


Ja, wird auch so sein aber wird ja auch genug geben die das dann nicht hinterfragen und im Zweifelsfall dann nicht reklamieren. Vielleicht ist hier nur die Hoffnung der Vater der Formulierung oder es soll allzu leichtsinnige Reklamationen bei Eigenverschulden abwehren… Für den Händler auf jeden Fall nicht schön aber es gibt ja immer noch genug Bekloppte, die es trotzdem kaufen  -  mich zum Beispiel .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich nutze NB Angelsport.
> Gerne würde ich auch deine Bezugsquelle kennen lieber Professor Tinca



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zu NB Angelsport, ich glaube das könnte sogar meine damalige Bezugsquelle gewesen sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Made90 schrieb:


> Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von den Fischen lieber Professor




Danke und Petri Heil.
Leider keine Karausche dabei. Hier dauert es mit denen sicher noch eine Weile.

Ich war vorhin nochmal am Flüsschen, nachdem es den ganzen Vormittag geregnet hat.
Beim Einpacken kam sogar noch die Sonne kurz raus.
Es gab wieder reichlich Plötzen bis 30cm, Güster und Döbel.


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Ja, wird auch so sein aber wird ja auch genug geben die das dann nicht hinterfragen und im Zweifelsfall dann nicht reklamieren. Vielleicht ist hier nur die Hoffnung der Vater der Formulierung oder es soll allzu leichtsinnige Reklamationen bei Eigenverschulden abwehren… Für den Händler auf jeden Fall nicht schön aber es gibt ja immer noch genug Bekloppte, die es trotzdem kaufen  -  mich zum Beispiel .


Jep, aber leider hab ich keinen Dealer gefunden, wo es zu Ostern 10 prozentchen auf die Drennan Rute gibt


----------



## Mescalero

Hallo zusammen und Petri Heil!

Mein Trip zum Song River war nicht so toll, schon die 12km lange Fahrt dauerte eine gute Stunde, weil gerade Ferien sind und etwa 1 Mio Besucher in der Stadt sind. 

Außerdem ist es seit gestern tierisch windig. Irgendwann war eine schöne Stelle gefunden aber überall haben tonnenweise Kinder gebadet und mich sofort in Trauben belagert. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Das unükelige Fischen ohne Watklamotten ist allerdings ziemlich genial, obwohl eine Bisserkennung wegen des Windes nicht wirklich möglich war. Aber gebissen hat sowieso nix oder ich habe es nicht mitbekommen. Zu sehen waren viele Fische von Micro bis gute Barbengröße.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Zu allem Überfluss hatten wir unser Wasser vergessen und traten den Rückweg an. Unterwegs gab es einen Tümpel, in dem ein halbes Dutzend Kühe abhing - trotzdem wimmelte es von kleinen Fischen. Mein Teig hatte sich innerhalb von zwei Tagen in ein zähklebriges, übelriechendes Ferment verwandelt aber ich habe trotzdem versucht, damit zu angeln. Mein letztes Brot hatte ich an einen Straßenhund verfüttert (brauchste nicht mehr, hast ja noch Teig....). Kein einziger Biss!




	

		
			
		

		
	
Alles in allem war es ein toller Ausflug, wenn auch fischlos. Ich würde beim nächsten Mal aber einiges anders machen (Frau nicht mitnehmen und stattdessen zum Yoga schicken z.B.). Wer Tips zum Angeln in Indien braucht, bitte melden. Vielleicht mache ich auch einen Thread dazu auf oder vielleicht gibt es sogar schon einen.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Das mit den Drennan Ruten versteh ich irgendwie nicht.
Warum machen die das mit dem Garantie Anspruch ? Bin ja hier durch euch alle quasi erst so richtig auf die aufmerksam geworden,da ich bei Friedfisch Kram immernoch ne Art Beginner bin.
Und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe,haben die als Marke eigentlich doch eine super Reputation in der Szene.
Deshalb frage ich mich warum die das machen,das schreckt doch Neukunden schon ein bisschen ab.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht vom Song River, Mescalero ! Sieht schon sehr exotisch aus für mich als Mecklenburger ;-)

Petri zu den wunderschön gefärbten Fischen, Professor Tinca !

Wow, ne sehr schöne Strecke hast Du da machen können, Made90 !


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht vom Song River, Mescalero ! Sieht schon sehr exotisch aus für mich als Mecklenburger ;-)
> 
> Petri zu den wunderschön gefärbten Fischen, Professor Tinca !
> 
> Wow, ne sehr schöne Strecke hast Du da machen können, Made90 !


Vielen Dank dir und dem Professor, ja ich bin auch echt begeistert, zumals weil meine 3 neuen Ruten alle über den Winter gekauft wurden und erst diese Woche erstmalig gefischt wurden, und dann gab es noch etliche tolle Fische. Schöner könnte es für mich nicht sein, dann ist die gebrochene Spitze auch schnell vergessen, Ersatz ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Made90

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Das mit den Drennan Ruten versteh ich irgendwie nicht.
> Warum machen die das mit dem Garantie Anspruch ? Bin ja hier durch euch alle quasi erst so richtig auf die aufmerksam geworden,da ich bei Friedfisch Kram immernoch ne Art Beginner bin.
> Und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe,haben die als Marke eigentlich doch eine super Reputation in der Szene.
> Deshalb frage ich mich warum die das machen,das schreckt doch Neukunden schon ein bisschen ab.


Mir erschließt sich das auch nicht, ich denke die wenigsten wissen das... Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Qualität mehr als stimmt aber ob die Marke nun um soviel besser ist als andere Marken denke ich nicht. Was mir an Drennan gefällt ist dass die Artikel ein bisschen oldschool und very british vermarktet werden ein bisschen so wie es halt früher war, die Konkurrenz ist da anders, aber da muss jeder entscheiden was einem gefällt


----------



## geomas

Ne Rute habe ich heute Abend auch noch geschrottet, aber chronologisch:

Vormittags war ich kurz am Fluß nebenan, an einer der üblichen Stellen, wollte sehen, ob ich mit größeren Ködern auch mehr Erfolg bei den größeren Fischen habe. Aber das ging nicht auf. Habe etwas ungeduldig nebenher noch mit der F1 Tickler geangelt, aber auf Breadpunch waren sofort die Ukelei da und auf Mais bis es an dieser Stelle nicht („kurze Bahn”). Später gab es noch zwei mittelkleine Plötz auf Mais auf Distanz.

Am späten Nachmittag habe ich dann die City verlassen und es hier versucht:






Im Einsatz die OCC-Combo und wieder die Tickler. Mit der hatte ich es kurz an einer anderen Stelle an diesem Flußabschnitt versucht, wo eine superkurze Rute Pflicht ist - es gab Rotfederchen und Ukelei.
Hier ^ bissen dann Güstern und Plötz auf (Dosen-) Mais und Breadpunch. Probeweise angebotener Timarmix-Ananas-Mais war bei den Fischen offenbar nur zweite Wahl. Habe hin und her montiert, dann die Tickler als Bombrute mit harten gelben Pellets am Haar beködert. Da gab es auch Bisse, aber die Fische hingen nicht. Beim Einkurbeln zum Nachschauen hing dann doch was, dachte zuerst an einen Hänger, aber der bewegte sich. Zu Tage befördern konnte ich einen Brassen von minimal Ü50cm.





Bislang mein größter Fisch an der zierlichen Rute. Wer den schon mal in der Mangel hatte - ich weiß es nicht.





In der Dämmerung hab ich beim Zusammenpacken noch Spuren eines Bibers entdeckt.
Obwohl die „Zivilisation” nicht weit weg ist. Hmmm.

Nach der Rückfahrt und einer schier endlosen Suche nach einem halbwegs legalen Parkplatz habe ich dann beim Ausladen noch die Tickler-Rute geschrottet: hatte nicht bemerkt, das die Rute sich im Wagen verhakt hatte. Knack!
Ich werde mal den örtlichen Angelladen fragen, ob der mir die einteilige Rute als Ersatzteil ohne Spitze und Futteral besorgen kann (die Tickler ist praktisch eine einteilige Ultralightfeeder mit Wechselspitzen).


----------



## Captain_H00k

Made90 ,ich hab hier vor ca nem Jahr schonmal geschrieben,dass ich mal bei einem kleinen,lokalen Angelshop hier bei mir nach Drennan Posen gefragt habe.Und er hatte mir dann erzählt,dass es für ihn extrem schwierig geworden ist bei denen direkt Zeug zu ordern,und er es deswegen sein lässt, obwohl er deren Zeug auch extrem feiert.
Habe dann damals zufällig bei nem Askari ein paar von deren Loafer Posen,und diese grünlichen bekommen,weiß jetzt den Namen nicht mehr.
Und auch die hatten mir dann gesagt,dass die die wohl nur vereinzelt bekommen,weil ich noch ein paar mehr haben wollte.
Das hat mich damals schon gewundert.Weil wenn ich das richtig verstehe,die ja quasi die originalen Hersteller dieser Loafer Posen sind,und die dann quasi dauerhaft nur diese Balzer Kopien und andere Marken im Bestand haben.
Ist das also vielleicht nur hier so,und die haben den deutschen Markt ein wenig aufgegeben ,bzw geben da einfach weniger Support ?
Oder bezieht sich das auf egal welches Land ?


----------



## Made90

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Made90 ,ich hab hier vor ca nem Jahr schonmal geschrieben,dass ich mal bei einem kleinen,lokalen Angelshop hier bei mir nach Drennan Posen gefragt habe.Und er hatte mir dann erzählt,dass es für ihn extrem schwierig geworden ist bei denen direkt Zeug zu ordern,und er es deswegen sein lässt, obwohl er deren Zeug auch extrem feiert.
> Habe dann damals zufällig bei nem Askari ein paar von deren Loafer Posen,und diese grünlichen bekommen,weiß jetzt den Namen nicht mehr.
> Und auch die hatten mir dann gesagt,dass die die wohl nur vereinzelt bekommen,weil ich noch ein paar mehr haben wollte.
> Das hat mich damals schon gewundert.Weil wenn ich das richtig verstehe,die ja quasi die originalen Hersteller dieser Loafer Posen sind,und die dann quasi dauerhaft nur diese Balzer Kopien und andere Marken im Bestand haben.
> Ist das also vielleicht nur hier so,und die haben den deutschen Markt ein wenig aufgegeben ,bzw geben da einfach weniger Support ?
> Oder bezieht sich das auf egal welches Land ?


Das kommt wegen dem Brexit, viele andere Marken wie Preston, Matrix etc. haben beim Brexit reagiert und auch Niederlassungen in der EU mobilisiert, Drennan tat dies nicht hat mir mein Händler erzählt deshalb kauft er nicht mehr nach da für ihn der Import dadurch deutlich erschwehrt wird... Eigentlich schade, normalerweise ist man ja als Hersteller bemüht soviele Märkte wie möglich zu bedienen...


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ahhh,daran hab ich tatsächlich gar nicht gedacht !
Sehr sehr schade


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben. Mescalero das sieht bei dir ja auch spannend aus.
So meine lieben Ükelbrüder, der Finke hat wieder Ausgang    und ich konnte heute nach 19 Uhr nochmal an den Fluss fahren.

Es gab einige Plötzen, keine Riesen aber nach den 2 Wochen Quarantäne ist es auch egal, Hauptsache man kann ans Wasser. Meine bessere Hälfte kam auch noch nach und hat einige Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Made90

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri an alle die es heute ans Wasser geschafft haben. Mescalero das sieht bei dir ja auch spannend aus.
> So meine lieben Ükelbrüder, der Finke hat wieder Ausgang    und ich konnte heute nach 19 Uhr nochmal an den Fluss fahren.
> 
> Es gab einige Plötzen, keine Riesen aber nach den 2 Wochen Quarantäne ist es auch egal, Hauptsache man kann ans Wasser. Meine bessere Hälfte kam auch noch nach und hat einige Fotos gemacht.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403977
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403978
> Anhang anzeigen 403979


Wow die Fotos sind echt super gelungen, das erste ist echt genial, Petri


----------



## geomas

Petri, Finke20 , mir gefällt das letzte Bild am besten. Sehr cool.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Alle Pics und Catches der letzten Seiten sind richtig schön anzusehen !
Petri an euch alle 
Macht einfach nur Freude hier mitzulesen, manchmal fast cooler,als selber ans Wasser zu ziehen,wenn man gerade faul is


----------



## Finke20

Made90 schrieb:


> Wow die Fotos sind echt super gelungen, das erste ist echt genial, Petri





geomas schrieb:


> mir gefällt das letzte Bild am besten. Sehr cool.


Ja genau diese beiden hat Frauchen mit ihrem Handy (Xiaomi Mi 10T Pro) gemacht und das zweite ist mit meinem entstanden (Sony Z1) , da sind schon Welten zwischen.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil in die Ükelrunde    da wurden ja wieder schöne Fische auf die Schuppen gelegt, man ich kann es kaum abwarten ans Wasser zu kommen Sonntagnachmittag/abend bzw. Montagvormittag mal sehen was geht.

Und auch was die Berichte angeht selbst Weltweit ist der Ükel unterwegs  für den tollen Bericht Mescalero, da soll sich keiner beschweren wenn es hier mal ein wenig stockt auf der Strasse



Mescalero schrieb:


> schon die 12km lange Fahrt dauerte eine gute Stunde



aber trotzdem schöne Gewässer die du da erkundest.

Aber auch die Bilder plus den tollen Berichten aus heimischen Gefilden machen Lust aufs Angeln...

Ja schon schade wenn die Hersteller nicht wirklich liefern und selbst bei größeren Händlern die Posen knapp werden und auch bei der Garantie auf stur stellen da überleg ich mir das lieber noch mal mit den Ruten,vieleicht dann doch gebraucht, mal sehn bislang bin ich für meine Bedürfnisse gut aufgestellt... wenn bloß der Tackleaffe nicht wär...


Gruß Frank

Gruß Frank



​


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die gefangen haben, tolle Bilder
ich war gestern auch noch mal für 4 Stunden los, aber das übliche, es gibt nix zu berichten außer das die Döbel langsam wider eintreffen was auch der Grund war warum ich los war, gestern einen Schwarm von ca.7 großen gesehen.
werde jetzt noch mal für 2-3 Stunden los.


Made90 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Qualität mehr als stimmt aber ob die Marke nun um soviel besser ist als andere Marken denke ich nicht. Was mir an Drennan gefällt ist dass die Artikel ein bisschen oldschool und very british vermarktet werden


Bin ganz deiner Meinung,
anders als bei Rollen bin ich bei Ruten nicht so Markenfetischist, Hauptsache sie sieht für mich sehr gut aus und tut das für was sie bestimmt ist sehr gut, und wenn der Preis dann noch stimmt ist es mir fast Latte ob da Drennan, Shimano, Sportex oder sonst was draufsteht, obwohl man bei den dreien auch mal gerne für den Namen mehr bezahlt.
aber allein die die Garantie zu Verweigern ist für mich schon mehr als eine Anmaßende Frechheit und ein Grund eine bogen um deren Ruten zu machen.



geomas schrieb:


> Ne Rute habe ich heute Abend auch noch geschrottet,





Made90 schrieb:


> Mir ist heute morgen die erste Spitze meiner Acolyte flöten gegangen,


das tut mir Leid, willkommen im Club, aber ihr müsst mir nicht alles nachmachen.


----------



## Thomas.

Fisch Fisch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil an geomas , Finke20 uns Thomas. .
Tolle Fische udn Fotos.

#Drennan
Für die Rutenschrotter unter uns ist die Marke dann wohl eher nix.


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> Fisch Fisch




Petri Thomas., na geht doch und schöner Fisch   .



Thomas. schrieb:


> bin ich bei Ruten nicht so Markenfetischist,


Das kann ich nur bestätigen  .





Thomas. schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie sieht für mich sehr gut aus und tut das für was sie bestimmt ist sehr gut



Aber das ist bestimmt nicht immer so, das erfahre ich zur Zeit des Öfteren  .


----------



## keinangelprofi

Petri allen Osteranglern!
Wir haben das Wochenende im Zeichen des Angelns geplant. Morgen ist auch die Schonzeit zu Ende dann wird’s spannend. Wir hoffen mal… OCC Rutwq sind im Wasser.


----------



## geomas

Thomas. - super, ein schöner Dickkopf. Hoffentlich war es das jetzt mit der Pechsträhne bei Dir. 
PS: die Schwanzflosse sieht seltsam aus, hattest Du schon Mal solche "abgeschnittenen" Döbel?


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Thomas. - super, ein schöner Dickkopf. Hoffentlich war es das jetzt mit der Pechsträhne bei Dir.
> PS: die Schwanzflosse sieht seltsam aus, hattest Du schon Mal solche "abgeschnittenen" Döbel?


Danke,
nee noch nicht, aber ich glaube die verantwortlichen dafür und meiner Strähne sind die Jungs hier


----------



## keinangelprofi

Schriebs und die ersten Karpfen sind im Kescher. Innerhalb von 2 Minuten!


----------



## Thomas.

endlich mal ein Fisch, versuch 15 hat sich dann bezahlt gemacht und dann noch Zielfisch 

angefangen habe ich dort wo ich bis jetzt eigentlich(2021)immer sehr gut gefangen habe bis auf dieses Jahr, obwohl an Fisch nix zusehen war versuchte ich mein glück, und nach ca. 30min zuckte es in der Rutenspitze und gebissen hat er auf meinen altbewerten auftreibenden Hundefutter Köder am Haar.
danach habe ich auch sofort den Platz gewechselt weil ich weis da tut sich die nächsten 2 Stunden nix mehr.



Stelle 2 war die wo ich es auch Gestern versucht hatte, es waren mehrere Döbel anwesend, aber nach nicht ganz einer Stunde habe ich eingepackt, den es naht wohl eine Schlechtwetterfront und da ich sowieso nasse Füße hatte und zu Hause noch einiges zu tun war es auch egal. 





auf jeden fall war es ein sehr erfolgreicher morgen für mich, da machte es auch nix das mein Verband ein wenig nach Döbel gerochen hat (ich musste in zum abhaken ja festhalten) und das kleine Missgeschick im Kofferraum hat mich auch nicht aus der ruhe gebracht.



ich wünsche allen die am Wasser sind und noch gehen ein herzliches Petri, und allen anderen schöne Feiertage


----------



## geomas

Danke, Thomas. , für den so schön bebilderten Bericht. 
Sieht deutlich mehr nach Frühling aus als hier an der Küste.
Schöne Feiertage, die Angelei mit der Enkelin wird bestimmt super.


keinangelprofi - super, Petri heil! Was hast Du als Köder genutzt?


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> endlich mal ein Fisch, versuch 15 hat sich dann bezahlt gemacht und dann noch Zielfisch
> 
> angefangen habe ich dort wo ich bis jetzt eigentlich(2021)immer sehr gut gefangen habe bis auf dieses Jahr, obwohl an Fisch nix zusehen war versuchte ich mein glück, und nach ca. 30min zuckte es in der Rutenspitze und gebissen hat er auf meinen altbewerten auftreibenden Hundefutter Köder am Haar.
> danach habe ich auch sofort den Platz gewechselt weil ich weis da tut sich die nächsten 2 Stunden nix mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 404010
> 
> 
> Stelle 2 war die wo ich es auch Gestern versucht hatte, es waren mehrere Döbel anwesend, aber nach nicht ganz einer Stunde habe ich eingepackt, den es naht wohl eine Schlechtwetterfront und da ich sowieso nasse Füße hatte und zu Hause noch einiges zu tun war es auch egal.
> Anhang anzeigen 404011
> Anhang anzeigen 404012
> Anhang anzeigen 404013
> 
> 
> auf jeden fall war es ein sehr erfolgreicher morgen für mich, da machte es auch nix das mein Verband ein wenig nach Döbel gerochen hat (ich musste in zum abhaken ja festhalten) und das kleine Missgeschick im Kofferraum hat mich auch nicht aus der ruhe gebracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 404015
> Anhang anzeigen 404014
> 
> ich wünsche allen die am Wasser sind und noch gehen ein herzliches Petri, und allen anderen schöne Feiertage


Lieber Stammtischbruder,
ich freu mich ganz besonders für Dich, das es endlich mal wieder geklappt hat, und dann gleich so einen Wonneproppen wie du in der Gruppe gepostet hast. Mr. Thomas. und sein Flüsschen sind halt Garanten für prächtige Tuliptiere bzw. Frolicmaschinen, let there be no doubt about it, auch wenns mal ein paar Wochen nicht gerade Bisse hagelt.
Ich schliesse mich Threadkumpel geomas an, Dankeschön für den reichbebilderten schönen Bericht und ein kräftiges Petri,
Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## keinangelprofi

geomas schrieb:


> Was hast Du als Köder genutzt?


Beide auf Dosenmais
Am TuttiFrutti Dumble tut sich nix.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Thomas. zum Wonneproppen und keinangelprofi zu den Maisdöbeln!

Ich war heute auch nochmal am Fluss, dieses Mal nicht mit der Fliege sondern mit Stanzbrot. Das ging sogar noch besser und ich konnte einige Mahseer fangen, der größte so um die 30cm. Andere Spezies gab es leider nicht - ich habe das Gefühl, weiter draußen schwimmen noch ganz andere Kaliber im Wasser.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mal sehen, möglicherweise war das erstmal die letzte Gelegenheit, der nächste Stop ist dann schon in den Bergen und was da geht, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Sache Mescalero 
Petri Heil und mach bitte noch ein paar Fotos von der Natur und den Gewässern dort.


----------



## geomas

Ich bleibe mal besser da, wo ich hingehöre, ins Äußerst-Flach-Land. 
Geht gleich noch mal los, innerstädtisch. Mal sehen, ob es heute mit einem Bonusfisch klappt.


----------



## hester

Schön zu sehen was hier doch an Fischen rausgeholt wird. Petri an Alle.
Ich war am Mittwoch mal wieder am See mit Ruten die glücklich machen aber ohne Garantie,






aber es blieb dabei, auch nach Platzwechsel und Rutentausch 






Es gab nicht einen Zupfer. Dieses Jahr ist verhext, ich hatte bis jetzt nicht einen einzigen Biß, null, niente, nada. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich verbrochen habe. 
Normalerweise habe ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt alles mögliche an der Leine gehabt, Schleien, Karpfen, Brassen, Rotaugen... Karauschen nicht zu vergessen in stattlichen Größen, aber dieses Jahr? Egal welcher Köder, egal welche Tiefe, Grund, Pose...nur Elektrofischen hab ich noch nicht probiert,

Ich glaub, ich gebs auf. Vielleicht besser einen Strickkurs?

Euch wünsche ich weiterhin viel Glück und viele Fischis


----------



## Tikey0815

hester schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen was hier doch an Fischen rausgeholt wird. Petri an Alle.
> Ich war am Mittwoch mal wieder am See mit Ruten die glücklich machen aber ohne Garantie,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404045
> 
> 
> aber es blieb dabei, auch nach Platzwechsel und Rutentausch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404046
> 
> 
> Es gab nicht einen Zupfer. Dieses Jahr ist verhext, ich hatte bis jetzt nicht einen einzigen Biß, null, niente, nada. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich verbrochen habe.
> Normalerweise habe ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt alles mögliche an der Leine gehabt, Schleien, Karpfen, Brassen, Rotaugen... Karauschen nicht zu vergessen in stattlichen Größen, aber dieses Jahr? Egal welcher Köder, egal welche Tiefe, Grund, Pose...nur Elektrofischen hab ich noch nicht probiert,
> 
> Ich glaub, ich gebs auf. Vielleicht besser einen Strickkurs?
> 
> Euch wünsche ich weiterhin viel Glück und viele Fischis


Wird schon, das Jahr ist noch früh, bist wenigstens mal an den Swim gekommen Und den Strickkurs dürften so einige nötig haben, dann klappt’s auch mit den Schlaufenknoten, so wie meinereiner, haha


----------



## Tricast

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Made90 ,ich hab hier vor ca nem Jahr schonmal geschrieben,dass ich mal bei einem kleinen,lokalen Angelshop hier bei mir nach Drennan Posen gefragt habe.Und er hatte mir dann erzählt,dass es für ihn extrem schwierig geworden ist bei denen direkt Zeug zu ordern,und er es deswegen sein lässt, obwohl er deren Zeug auch extrem feiert.
> Habe dann damals zufällig bei nem Askari ein paar von deren Loafer Posen,und diese grünlichen bekommen,weiß jetzt den Namen nicht mehr.
> Und auch die hatten mir dann gesagt,dass die die wohl nur vereinzelt bekommen,weil ich noch ein paar mehr haben wollte.
> Das hat mich damals schon gewundert.Weil wenn ich das richtig verstehe,die ja quasi die originalen Hersteller dieser Loafer Posen sind,und die dann quasi dauerhaft nur diese Balzer Kopien und andere Marken im Bestand haben.
> Ist das also vielleicht nur hier so,und die haben den deutschen Markt ein wenig aufgegeben ,bzw geben da einfach weniger Support ?
> Oder bezieht sich das auf egal welches Land ?



Drennan ist in UK eine Macht auf dem Friedfischsektor und auch Sponsor der Englischen Nationalmanschaft (Angeln mit Pose). Selbst auf großen Messen in UK soll Drennan nicht vertreten sein. Und dann erst Deutschland, die Einöde und Wüste auf dem Gebiet der Friedfischangelei. Wir können uns glücklich schätzen das es überhaupt einen Vertreter der Firma Drennan in Deutschland gibt. Warum soll man sich hier den Hintern aufreissen für das bisschen Mehrgewinn. Und Drennan ist in Familienhand und gehört keiner US Investmentgesellschaft die aus jeder kleinen Bude noch ein Profit-Center macht. Das Geschäftsgebaren ist schon etwas anders als wir es gewohnt sind und nicht jeder der einen Gewerbeschein hat kann auch bei Drennan kaufen.
Und Brexit hin oder her, das hat doch keinen großen Einfluss auf die Geschäfte (wenn es nicht gerade Lebensmittel oder Futtermittel sind).

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Finke20 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 403979



Da hast Du aber ein lauschiges PLätzchen gefunden, genau nach meinem Geschmack.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bronni

Wir, ein Freund und ich, waren gestern am DEK und konnten vier Karpfen bis 35cm verhaften, offensichtlich Satzkarpfen, die natürlich schonend ........wurden. Die Rotaugen, die wir auch fingen, waren fast ohne Schleim, offensichtlich ein Indiz dafür, dass die Laichzeit bereits begonnen hat.


----------



## skyduck

Die Sphere ist einfach ein karpfenjäger . Was für ein Drill. 14er Haken und Pellet. Und dann der Minikescher…. Mir zittern jetzt die Knie….


----------



## MS aus G

Ganz dicke vorösterliche Petri´s in die Runde!!!

Einfach schön zu sehen, was die Ükel´s doch für prächtige Fischis aus dem Wasser zaubern und vor allen Dingen in welchen Gegenden sie sich überall rumtreiben, einfach nur beeindruckend!!!

Ich werde wohl heute Abend den 2. Versuch starten können, sofern mich meine Gäste lassen!?! Mal schauen, ob es wieder was für die OCC gibt!?!

Allen ein frohes Osterfest und weiterhin viele schöne Fische!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jason

Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr am angeln. 








Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Entschneidert


----------



## Luis2811

Petri an alle die hier die letzten Tage so erfolgreich unterwegs waren und die Coronafraktion mit reichlich Fotos und Berichten versorgen.



Jason schrieb:


> Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr am angeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 404068
> Anhang anzeigen 404069
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason




Ist die Matchruten zufällig eine DAM Laser Match und wenn ja, hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Infos zu der Rute. Habe diese vor ca. einem Jahr gebraucht gekauften aber noch nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Hab durch das Gequatsche mit euch hier so Bock bekommen,dass ich morgen aus Fun ein paar Posen und Maden mitnehme,und damit bisschen was an der leichten Spinnrute raushauen werde 
Hab dabei mal geschaut,ich hab noch ein paar wenige von den Drennan in Reserve.
Gibts ne gute Adresse von man die zu  vernünftigen Preis bekommt ?
Bei Askari war der 4,8g Bobber jetzt für 2,29€ zu haben.Finde ich so zum direkt mitnehmen echt ok.Die hatten aber die letzte Zeit leider keine mehr da.

Petei an alle Fänger, wieder mega Aktion hier


----------



## geomas

Mensch Dirk, na das ist ja mal ein amtlicher Brummer! Dickes Petri zu dem Schuppi! Das Keschern stelle ich mir, ähemm, sportlich vor.

Schön, daß bei Dir endlich der erste Ansitz drin war, Jason! Sieht lauschig aus bei Dir am Teich!

Hoffentlich läufts oder lief es bei Dir, Mario!


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute, ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes und fischreiches Osterwochenende.

Ich war heute wieder am Aasee und wollte dort mal wieder mein Glück versuchen. Nach den letzten sehr durchwachsenden Ansitzen lief es heute weider deutlich besser...

Da ich heute mit sehr viel Publikumsverkehr gerechnet habe, habe ich mein Korum day shelter das erste Mal zum Einsatz gebracht. Ich muß sagen, dafür das das Teil unter 4 kg wiegt ist es super stabil, standfest und echt richtig groß. Trotzdem passt es mit in Quiver und für mich ist es noch gut für einen längeren Fußmarsch zu tragen. 

Der Aufbau geht durch das Zwei-Stangen-System und die durch Gummizüge zusammengehaltenen Querstreben absolut schnell und einfach. Ich denke, ich werde das Teil jetzt immer mitnehmen, das schafft schon deutliche Abschirmung wenn man am belebteren Gewässern fischt. Heute war ich froh, dass ich es mit hatte.



















Heute habe  ich mich für den flacheren Teil am Einlauf der Aa in den See entschieden. Zum Einsatz kamen, wie bereits angekündigt die beiden Sphere Ruten. Die leichte bomb mit kleinen 20g Körbchen, 18er Haken und Pinkies sowie Mais. Die light Feeder dann mit schwereren 30g Körbchen 14er Haken und 8mm Pellets, in der Hoffnung dort größere Rotaugen oder Brassen zu erwischen.

die bomb habe ich auf kurzer Distanz gelegt und zusätzlich mit der Schleuder angefüttert. Dort war dann auch reichlich Aktion. Anscheind treibt sich aber im flachen vermehrt die Nano Klasse rum. Es gab reichlich Rotaugen und Güstern. Aber alle nicht wirklich den Kinderschuhen entwachsen. Na ja, ich war froh, dass es überhaupt funktioniert hat . Dieses Jahr ist der start anscheinend bei vielen sehr schwer und holperig.












Irgendwann find dann die Feederrute an zu zucken. Nichts wildes, sah eher danach aus als ob die Kleinis mit den Pellet spielen würden. Das änderte sich dann schlagartig und die Spitze ging langsam und stetig krumm. Beim Aufnehmen dachte ich erst, scheiße Hänger, jetzt haben sie das irgendwo rein getüddelt. Dann machte aber die Sphere eine ordentlich Verbeugung und die Bremse lief los. Der Fisch nahm in der ersten Flucht gut Schnur aber durch die fantastische Federung der Sphere konnte ich ihn relativ schnell drehen. 

In der Mitte vom See scheint es sehr flach zu sein, auf jeden Fall kam der Boliden dort an die Oberfläche und drehte sich einmal. Als ich diesen Riesenfisch sah , habe ich doch einen leichten Schreck und weiche Knie bekommen. Schnell im Kopf durchgegangen: 18er Maxima, erst neu drauf, sollte halten, 14er Haken am 16er Vorfach. Oh hast du letztes Mal schon dran gehabt, ob das noch 100% okay ist. Dann noch ein Seitenblick auf den 22 Zoll Rundkescher... Puh na ja vielleicht doch nen Osterbad heute?

Es war auf jeden Fall der größte Fisch, den ich jemals an einer Feederrute hatte (und gesehen habe). Gott sei Dank scheint der See nicht sher viel Hindernisse zu bieten. Die Rute arbeitete hervorragend und begeistert mich bei jeden größeren Fisch aufs neue. Trotz der wirklich beachtlichen Biegung, hatte sie immer noch Reserven den Fisch zu dirigieren und zu steuern. Kurzfristig zog er sehr entschlossen auf das Ufer zu und ich befürchtete schon er könnte sich dort irgendwie festsetzen oder an den Steinen die Schnur beschädigen. Es ging aber Gott sei Dank alles gut. Ich muß hier auch echt mal eine Lanze für die Sphere Rolle brechen. eigentlich halte ich nicht viel von Browning Rollen. Habe sie damals nur geholt weil sie im angebot war und so gut zur Rute passte. Aber bei allen Karpfen die ich jetzt schon mit dieser Rute gefangen habe, hat sie super gearbeitet, die Bremse funktioniert absolut zuverlässig und geschmeidig, ich überlege mir echt für die bomb auch eine zu holen.

Ich kann nicht sagen wie lange das Tauziehen jetzt hin und her ging, doch irgendwann hat die Aktion der Sphere gewonnen und der Fisch kam zu mir. Als ich ihn endlich über den Kescher führen konnte, dachte ich mir, "dass geht niemals gut". Aber anscheinend ist heute mein absoluter Glückstag, ich hob den Kescher an und das Prachtexemplar rollte sich hinein wie ein junger Hund zum Schlafen.

Jetzt war ich überglücklich, dass ich direkt ins Shelter konnte und vor neugierigen Blicken geschützt war. Bis dato hatte auf jeden Fall niemand die Aktion mitbekommen oder sich dafür interessiert. Wiegen war leider nicht möglich, ich wollte mein Glück nicht über strapazieren und das Messen war wahrscheinlich auch nicht 100% genau, da der Fisch vorne sehr weit in die Messmatte reingerutscht war. Auf jeden Fall 90cm  hat er mindestens gehabt. Die Färbung ist schon fast gold gewesen und kommt auf den Fotos leider nicht so gut rüber. Auf jeden Fall für mich ein Ausnahmefang an der Feederrute.

Es ist schon absolut erstaunlich welche Karpfengrößen mit diesen feinen Ruten bändigen lassen. Anschließend war ich echt fertig und brauchte erst mal einen Kaffee (leider kein alkohol mit gehabt )  und 5 Minuten Ruhe. Ich hab bis zur letzten Sekunde gezittert ob alles gut geht und anschließend echt weiche Knie...

Das war auf jeden Fall wieder mal ein Erlebnis von dem man lange zehren kann.

Ich wünsche euch allen dieses Wochenende  ebenso tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser.


----------



## geomas

Ich habe vorhin etwas mit Ködern und Haken an zwei Grundruten experimentiert. Erste Erkenntnis: Fische lieben Frolic (Rind). Zweite Erkenntnis: die Dinger (Minis) lassen sich schlecht anködern. Ich werde die sicher in Teichen mal einsetzen, dann an ner leichten Selbsthakmontage („Karpfen light”). Hier am Fluß sind die mir nix, zu viel Gerüttel durch Fische, die auch ein Frolic Mini nicht einsaugen können und nur daran herumzerren, so meine Vermutung.
Anfangs hatte ich die Mini-Frolics per Quickstop am Haar angeboten, aber die Bisse waren „unanschlagbar”. Ein richtig strammer Brassen löste sich vom Haken, war wohl nur knapp gehakt. Verschiedene alternative Anköderungsmethoden brachten keine Verbesserung der Bißausbeute.
Trotta hatte letztes Jahr gute Infos zu seiner Taktik preisgegeben. Ich werde mir die nochmals reinziehen und dann am Teich/See umzusetzen versuchen. 

Erstmals eingesetzt habe ich gefärbten und aromatisierten Mais von Timar in der Ausführung „Fruit Mix”. Diese Maiskörner sind rotorange gefärbt und im Glas ist praktisch keine Flüssigkeit. Das Zeugs hält trotzdem ewig. Mit Mais in der Variante „Ananas” (gelb) hatte ich zuletzt weniger Erfolg. Der „Fruit Mix” war ein Bringer, es biß richtig gut darauf. Etliche Plötz so zwischen knapp 20 und geschätzt gut 25cm. Und ein Jungbrassen von um die 30cm.
Hab noch andere Baitcorn-Sorten im Regal, die werden jetzt nach und nach auch probiert (Vanille, Honig...).

Auf kleine harte Pellets gab es auch Bisse, aber die Fehlbißrate war viel höher als beim direkt angeköderten Mais.

Morgen Abend nach der Arbeit ist evtl. noch eine Session drin, vielleicht probiere ich dann die anderen Maissorten.


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri Skyduck, Wahnsinns Ausnahmefisch  für mich wäre er es jedenfalls!

Mal ne Frage zum Shelter, wie lange brauchst du zum aufbauen und muss man Heringe versenken ?


----------



## Jason

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ist die Matchruten zufällig eine DAM Laser Match und wenn ja, hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Infos zu der Rute.


Tut mir sehr Leid, mein Lieber. Das ist eine Shakespeare Sigma Spezial 1822-390. Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Vielleicht kann dir eiszeit Infos zu der Rute geben. Der weiß so vieles. 
An der Match ist es bei der kleinen Rotfeder geblieben. Ich hatte heute meinen Nachbarn, der erst kürzlich die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hatte dabei. Wir hatten uns mehr auf das Spinfischen konzentriert und das hatte sich auch gelohnt. An Ende waren es 4 Hechte, alle an die 70cm. Sven, so heißt er, war überglücklich und konnte es kaum fassen. 
Wir hatten jeweils eine Rute auf Grund mit Mais und Dendros am 6er Haken liegen, aber die Karpfen wollten nicht. Dennoch war es ein gelungener Tag. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Petri Skyduck, Wahnsinns Ausnahmefisch  für mich wäre er es jedenfalls!
> 
> Mal ne Frage zum Shelter, wie lange brauchst du zum aufbauen und muss man Heringe versenken ?


Vielen Dank, für mich auch.
Also das Shelter hast du , wenn du das System kennst in 2 Minuten aufgebaut. Auseinanderklappen, die 2 Querstreben zusammen stecken, das Querband einhaken und dann die Verbindungsstangen dran. Steht auch ohne Heringe wenn die hintere Stange fest steht aber ist dann natürlich sehr windanfällig da sehr leicht.






Hier ist es gut erklärt


----------



## Luis2811

Jason schrieb:


> Tut mir sehr Leid, mein Lieber. Das ist eine Shakespeare Sigma Spezial 1822-390. Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Vielleicht kann dir eiszeit Infos zu der Rute geben. Der weiß so vieles.
> An der Match ist es bei der kleinen Rotfeder geblieben. Ich hatte heute meinen Nachbarn, der erst kürzlich die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hatte dabei. Wir hatten uns mehr auf das Spinfischen konzentriert und das hatte sich auch gelohnt. An Ende waren es 4 Hechte, alle an die 70cm. Sven, so heißt er, war überglücklich und konnte es kaum fassen.
> Wir hatten jeweils eine Rute auf Grund mit Mais und Dendros am 6er Haken liegen, aber die Karpfen wollten nicht. Dennoch war es ein gelungener Tag.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke für den Tipp. Habe es aufgrund der Wicklungen/deren Position und des Griffes/Schieberollenhalters vermutet die sehr Ähnlich bis gleich aussehen.


----------



## geomas

Super gefilmtes Video zum Thema Meeräsche:


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil an alle Fänger, schön das die nicht ans Wasser kommenden mit Bildern und Berichten versorgt werden




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Sache @Mescalero
> Petri Heil und mach bitte noch ein paar Fotos von der Natur und den Gewässern dort.



Ja Bitte sieht echt klasse aus, gern nehr davon




skyduck schrieb:


> Die Sphere ist einfach ein karpfenjäger . Was für ein Drill. 14er Haken und Pellet. Und dann der Minikescher…. Mir zittern jetzt die Knie….



Scöner Fisch mit einer ordentlichen Molle und dann an dem feinen Gerät ich kann es nachvollziehen ich hatte mal an meinem 
Silstar Dia Flex Winklepicker einen 17 Pfünder das war genauso ein Tanz...

Morgen werden Köder besorgt und Sontag/Montag geht es ans Wasser


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und ganz besonders skyduck zum Ausnahmefisch.
Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Die Sphere ist einfach ein karpfenjäger . Was für ein Drill. 14er Haken und Pellet. Und dann der Minikescher…. Mir zittern jetzt die Knie….


Dickes Petri! Und Superklasse, dass alles genau noch gehalten hat!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Habe es aufgrund der Wicklungen/deren Position und des Griffes/Schieberollenhalters vermutet die sehr Ähnlich bis gleich aussehen.


Du hast genau geschaut und kombiniert, die kommen auch aus der gleichen Fabrikation (aus der fast alles inzwischen kommt), liegen nur einige Handvoll Jährchen dazwischen ...
Viele Rutentypen gab es schon genauso Anfang des Jahrtausends und einige reichen in den Vorversionen bis in die Anfänge der CF Ruten zurück.


----------



## eiszeit

Jason schrieb:


> Tut mir sehr Leid, mein Lieber. Das ist eine Shakespeare Sigma Spezial 1822-390. Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Vielleicht kann dir eiszeit Infos zu der Rute geben. Der weiß so vieles.
> An der Match ist es bei der kleinen Rotfeder geblieben. Ich hatte heute meinen Nachbarn, der erst kürzlich die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hatte dabei. Wir hatten uns mehr auf das Spinfischen konzentriert und das hatte sich auch gelohnt. An Ende waren es 4 Hechte, alle an die 70cm. Sven, so heißt er, war überglücklich und konnte es kaum fassen.
> Wir hatten jeweils eine Rute auf Grund mit Mais und Dendros am 6er Haken liegen, aber die Karpfen wollten nicht. Dennoch war es ein gelungener Tag.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Luis2811 schrieb:


> Petri an alle die hier die letzten Tage so erfolgreich unterwegs waren und die Coronafraktion mit reichlich Fotos und Berichten versorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ist die Matchruten zufällig eine DAM Laser Match und wenn ja, hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Infos zu der Rute. Habe diese vor ca. einem Jahr gebraucht gekauften aber noch nichts dazu gefunden.



Die DAM Laser Match CG wurde 1984 mit drei Modellen angeboten (2,90m, 4,50m und 6,00m). Wie das "Kürzel" CG schon sagt ist das Blank Material ein Kohle-Glasverbund Gemisch. Sie wurde auch nur ein Jahr lang angeboten und ist deshalb schwer zu finden.. Etwas hochwertiger aber auch erheblich empfindlicher war damals die parallel laufende Superleicht CF Serie, die über einen längeren Zeitraum angeboten wurde.


----------



## Luis2811

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die DAM Laser Match CG wurde 1984 mit drei Modellen angeboten (2,90m, 4,50m und 6,00m). Wie das "Kürzel" CG schon sagt ist das Blank Material ein Kohle-Glasverbund Gemisch. Sie wurde auch nur ein Jahr lang angeboten und ist deshalb schwer zu finden.. Etwas hochwertiger aber auch erheblich empfindlicher war damals die parallel laufende Superleicht CF Serie, die über einen längeren Zeitraum angeboten wurde.



Danke für die Infos zu diese wie ich finde sehr schönen Rute. Allerdings fällt meine bei der Länge mit 3,90m anders aus. Hier noch Mal ein Bild der Aufschrift auf dem Blank.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Skott

skyduck 

Passend zum Karpfen ein dickes PETRI aus dem Kohlenpott, lieber Dirk!


----------



## eiszeit

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos zu diese wie ich finde sehr schönen Rute. Allerdings fällt meine bei der Länge mit 3,90m anders aus. Hier noch Mal ein Bild der Aufschrift auf dem Blank.
> 
> Gruß Luis
> Anhang anzeigen 404115
> Anhang anzeigen 404117


Ah, das ist gut mit den Bildern, ist CG Material. 
Oh , da hab ich mich verschrieben, sollte natürlich *"(3,90m, 4,50m und 6,00m)" *heißen.
Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der Laser (CG) in 3,90m zur Superleicht (CF) in 3,90m war nur 10g (180g zu 190g).


----------



## Captain_H00k

Von mir auch nochmal ein extra dickes Petri zum Karpfen skyduck !!!
Das ist wirklich mal ein derber Catch,absolut brutaler Fisch __


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die am Wasser waren.

ich war heute auch noch mal kurz los,  Zielfisch leider heute nicht, aber unerwartet eine sehr Kampfstarke Brasse, habe ich noch nie erlebt das die so Gas geben können, hatte mit was auch immer gerechnet nur nicht mit einer Brasse.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber unerwartet eine sehr Kampfstarke Brasse, habe ich noch nie erlebt das die so Gas geben


Brassen sind stark und zäh - ich mag die.. .
Schöner Fisch - dickes Petri.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> leider kein alkohol mit gehabt


Tja - ganz blöder Fehler...
Aber ansonsten ne krasse Großtat....


----------



## Tikey0815

Tja, während ihr traumhafte vorzügliche Fänge postet, sitze hier hier beim Cocktail auf der Terasse und genieße mein kleines Osterfeuer


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Power-Braxen, lieber Thomas. ! 
Mir fällt auf, daß er „verwachsen” ist (wie man früher sagte), solche Fische kenne ich als besonders kampfstark.

skyduck - der Karpfen ist ja wirklich ein einmaliger Fang am leichten Gerät! 
Was mich besorgt ist die leichte Verpackung der edlen Sphere-Ruten.
Da hätte ich persönlich Muffensausen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Tja, während ihr traumhafte vorzügliche Fänge postet, sitze hier hier beim Cocktail auf der Terasse und genieße mein kleines Osterfeuer
> Anhang anzeigen 404158



Pro Tip: Wenn Du beim nächsten Mal das Spülwasser vorher komplett aus dem Glas entfernst, so passt später umso mehr Long Island Ice Tea in dein Glas.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Brassen sind tolle Fische, große Exemplare besonders, nur leider schleimen sie einem den Kescher immer so extrem voll.


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Brassen sind tolle Fische, große Exemplare besonders, nur leider schleimen sie einem den Kescher immer so extrem voll.


eigenartigerweise schleimen und Stinken die Fluss Brassen so gut wie gar nicht, im See bei uns hingegen sehe ich immer zu das ich sie noch im Wasser abgehakt bekomme.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> eigenartigerweise schleimen und Stinken die Fluss Brassen so gut wie gar nicht, im See bei uns hingegen sehe ich immer zu das ich sie noch im Wasser abgehakt bekomme.



Interessant dass es bei deinen Brassen einen Unterschied zu geben scheint. Bei mir muffelt und schleimt das Keschernetz nach jedem Brassenfang.


----------



## Made90

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Interessant dass es bei deinen Brassen einen Unterschied zu geben scheint. Bei mir muffelt und schleimt das Keschernetz nach jedem Brassenfang.


Das kenne ich leider auch, und am meisten nervt es dass ich den Schleim nie komplett aus dem Kescherkopf entfernt bekomme


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Interessant dass es bei deinen Brassen einen Unterschied zu geben scheint. Bei mir muffelt und schleimt das Keschernetz nach jedem Brassenfang.


Ich sag nur Selbstreflektion, denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Made90 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich leider auch, und am meisten nervt es dass ich den Schleim nie komplett aus dem Kescherkopf entfernt bekomme



So schaut es aus und der alte Brassenschleim muffelt schon sehr, ich mag den Kescherkopf anschließend nur noch sehr ungerne an die Garderobe im Flur hängen.


----------



## Jürgen57

Ich habe einen gummierten Kecher,den bekomme ich relativ gut sauber.


----------



## geomas

Das Zeitfenster heute nach der Arbeit habe ich „nicht geöffnet”, sondern verstreichen lassen, war etwas geschafft. 
Bin am überlegen, ob ich morgen den ersten Stillwasser-Ansitz des Jahres starten soll. Entscheidet sich vielleicht auch spontan.
Der kleine See, den ich im Auge habe, ist mit fast allem Gerät beangelbar und eine spezielle Vorbereitung wäre nicht notwendig.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum Power-Braxen, lieber Thomas. !
> Mir fällt auf, daß er „verwachsen” ist (wie man früher sagte), solche Fische kenne ich als besonders kampfstark.
> 
> skyduck - der Karpfen ist ja wirklich ein einmaliger Fang am leichten Gerät!
> Was mich besorgt ist die leichte Verpackung der edlen Sphere-Ruten.
> Da hätte ich persönlich Muffensausen.


Also diese Rutensocken schützen eigentlich sehr gut. Was soll passieren? Da die Ruten ein Transportmass von 1,70 m habe ich noch kein passenderes Futteral gefunden, was annähernd so leicht  und funktional wie das Korum Quiver ist. Ich glaube die schweren Futterale sorgen dann eher fürs abknicken. Irgendwie seit ich mir keine Gedanken mehr darüber mache passiert auch nix.


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Also diese Rutensocken schützen eigentlich sehr gut. Was soll passieren? Da die Ruten ein Transportmass von 1,70 m habe ich noch kein passenderes Futteral gefunden, was annähernd so leicht  und funktional wie das Korum Quiver ist. Ich glaube die schweren Futterale sorgen dann eher fürs abknicken. Irgendwie seit ich mir keine Gedanken mehr darüber mache passiert auch nix.


Ist das dieser 3fach Quiver mit 120cm Länge ? Hab ich mir jetzt auch bestellt


----------



## geomas

^^ danke! Ich habe neulich so eine Rutensocke befummelt und war „mittel” beeindruckt.
Leider sind richtig gute und handliche Futterale selten. Die guten schlanken von Drennan sind aus dem Programm genommen worden (ich meine die in dunkelgrau mit türkisen Akzenten). Noch gibts die schlanken Specialist-Sleeves, muß ich bunkern*...

Die starren Futterale anderer Hersteller (Fox und andere Firmen) habe ich im Angelladen ausführlich geprüft und finde sie für mich komplett ungeeignet.


*) erledigt


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ danke! Ich habe neulich so eine Rutensocke befummelt und war „mittel” beeindruckt.
> Leider sind richtig gute und handliche Futterale selten. Die guten schlanken von Drennan sind aus dem Programm genommen worden (ich meine die in dunkelgrau mit türkisen Akzenten). Noch gibts die schlanken Specialist-Sleeves, muß ich bunkern...
> 
> Die starren Futterale anderer Hersteller (Fox und andere Firmen) habe ich im Angelladen ausführlich geprüft und finde sie für mich komplett ungeeignet.


Ich habe den starren Futteral von Preston aus der Supera Serie von dem bin ich restlos begeistert, ziemlich schmal gebaut und drinnen sind die Rollen auch gut geschützt da es eine Trennmatte gibt sowie kleine Taschen um die Ruten versetzt drinnen zu verstauen


----------



## geomas

Made90 schrieb:


> Ich habe den starren Futteral von Preston aus der Supera Serie von dem bin ich restlos begeistert, ziemlich schmal gebaut und drinnen sind die Rollen auch gut geschützt da es eine Trennmatte gibt sowie kleine Taschen um die Ruten versetzt drinnen zu verstauen



Danke! Kannst Du bitte das genaue Modell nennen, die heißen alle so ähnlich...

Bei Futteralen und Sleeves bin ich mittlerweile sehr kritisch, habe zu viele mittelmäßig gefertigte Sachen erworben.


----------



## Made90

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Kannst Du bitte das genaue Modell nennen, die heißen alle so ähnlich...
> 
> Bei Futteralen und Sleeves bin ich mittlerweile sehr kritisch, habe zu viele mittelmäßig gefertigte Sachen erworben.


Der müsste Preston Supera 2 oder 4 rod holdall heißen. Ich habe mir letzten Monat einen Futteral von Sensas bestellt, Uvp lag bei 200eur ich habe ihn aber im Angebot für 80eur ergattert und im Vergleich zum Preston Futteral ist dieser eine absolute Enttäuschung (keine Rollenpolsterung, keine Velcrobänder). Ich habe ihn mal zum Verkauf inseriert falls einer ihn kaufen sollte hole ich mir auch den Preston in 1.9m weil ich moment nur das 1.6 meter Modell habe...


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das dieser 3fach Quiver mit 120cm Länge ? Hab ich mir jetzt auch bestellt


Ja genau, für mich passt das sehr gut , in die große Tasche geht das Shelter locker rein und auch sonst alles von Tripod , Banksticks , Faltkescher. Qualität finde ich sehr gut. Habe da mittlerweile 2 Stück mit verschiedenen Setups von.


----------



## Ti-it

Frohe Ostern zusammen, 

#Futteral

Seht euch mal das Husar Select Futteral an. Werden leider nicht mehr gefertigt. Aber im Netz teilweise noch zu finden. Habe mir die in 10ft und 11ft geholt. Qualitativ definitiv sehr hochwertig. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Thomas.

Futterale#
Futterale gibt es ja zu Tausenden, von Schlecht bis Perfekt, ein einzelnes Perfektes Einzelfutteral für Rute X (Lieblingsrute und auch noch Teuer) zu finden ist nicht so das große Problem das darf dann auch mal Teuer sein.
das Problem ist das gute bzw. nicht schlechte bezahlbare Einzelfutteral für viele Ruten (und nicht ganz so Teure) zu finden, ich selber stehe ja auf Einzelfutterale und würde nie auf die Idee kommen mir so eine Tasche zu holen wo mehr als 3 Montierte Ruten reinpassen und dann am besten noch ohne einer Art von Trennung wo dann Ruten und Rollen sich verhaken und aneinander Schrubben.    
eines der Großen Problem bei Einzelfutteralen ist das die Position da wo die Rolle ist entweder zu weit oben oder unten oder zu klein ist, hat man da das richtige gefunden kommt Problem Nr.2, das beladen(zuschnitt) und zusammenhängend damit die Position des Reißverschlusses (oberhalb oder Unterhalb der Rolle), Nr.3 ist bei leichten Ruten Combos fast zu vernachlässigen, die Polsterung.
hier mal eine kleine Auswahl von einigen meiner. (Billig Günstig)

das sind die Rutenspitzenkiller, bedingt durch den zuschnitt(beladen, Reißverschluss geht nicht bis Obenhin durch)  sind die Dinger für mich bei empfindlichen Ruten nicht geeignet. 




diese hier sind da schon Besser, aber die Position des Reißverschlusses( oberhalb der Rolle) ist nicht so gut bei einigen Montierten Ruten, die Schnur oder Ringe könnten dem Reißverschluss in die Quere kommen. aber das beladen ist schon viel besser.



für mich das Beste sind diese hier, Reißverschlusses geht von oben bis unten durch, und dieser kommt weder der Schnur noch den Ringen in die Quere da die Rolle unterhalb liegt.



das linke ist die Hausmarke von FP und außer das es gut gepolstert ist, ist es auch noch gegen Schmutz und Wasser unempfindlich, und sehr Günstig.
in der Mitte das Shimano ist nur im oberen Bereich gepolstert dafür passt alles an Rollen in jeder Position rein, und Günstig (keine 20€)
das rechte ist im Prinzip das selbe wie das in der Mitte, nur das es noch sehr gut gepolstert ist.

es gibt bestimmt bessere, aber all diese (außer das Drennan) haben nicht mehr als 25€ gekostet


----------



## rhinefisher

Ti-it schrieb:


> Habe mir die in 10ft und 11ft geholt.


Was macht man mitnem 11 Füßigem Futteral?


----------



## Ti-it

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was macht man mitnem 11 Füßigem Futteral?


 meinte natürlich für 10ft Ruten und 11ft Ruten.

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was macht man mitnem 11 Füßigem Futteral?


Das ist die Crux, da schnallste dir so 11ft auf den Rücken und besteigst das Fahrrad, auf der anschließenden Reise durch Münster kommste dir dann vor wie ein geisteskranker Don Quijote


----------



## Luis2811

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das ist die Crux, da schnallste dir so 11ft auf den Rücken und besteigst das Fahrrad, auf der anschließenden Reise durch Münster kommste dir dann vor wie ein geisteskranker Don Quijote



Muss man auch aufpassen das man durch alle Unterführungen fahren darf. Sonst bleibt man nacher noch irgendwo hängen mit so einem Fahnenmast am Rücken.


----------



## Tikey0815

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Muss man auch aufpassen das man durch alle Unterführungen fahren darf. Sonst bleibt man nacher noch irgendwo hängen mit so einem Fahnenmast am Rücken.


Als Angler ist man halt IMMER angehalten, auf die Umwelt zu achten


----------



## Ti-it

Marktlücke! Ein Kescherkopf in Schildform. Mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten kann das gummierte Netz auch sicher farbig gestaltet werden. Familienwappen oder im Falle von mir, wo wir keines haben tut es auch das von Prinz Eisenherz 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> eigenartigerweise schleimen und Stinken die Fluss Brassen so gut wie gar nicht, im See bei uns hingegen sehe ich immer zu das ich sie noch im Wasser abgehakt bekomme.


Da kann ich nur sagen: Wasserqualität (bezüglich Reinheit)!
Die Kampfkraft der Fische hängt sehr davon ab, natürlich besonders der Sauerstoffgehalt, der richtig doped.

Und welche man davon überhaupt essen mag, ist auch einfach


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> meinte natürlich für 10ft Ruten und 11ft Ruten.


Für die vlt. immer noch rätselnden "Futteralfremden" :
Das ist dann durch nur 2  (oder durch 3) geteilt lang


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich selber stehe ja auf Einzelfutterale und würde nie auf die Idee kommen mir so eine Tasche zu holen wo mehr als 3 Montierte Ruten reinpassen und dann am besten noch ohne einer Art von Trennung wo dann Ruten und Rollen sich verhaken und aneinander Schrubben.


Ich habe oft sehr viele Ruten (für alles) und dafür weit weniger Rollen mit, das trägt sich in Einzelfutteralen nicht.
Ich mag die großen Mehrkammerfutterale, musste mir das aber erst richtig einrichten da drin.

Die EInzelfutterale (meine von Dreamtackle) sind, wie du schreibst, viel nerviger beim Ein/auspacken.

Sehr schöne Übersicht zu diesem Thema!


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und welche man davon überhaupt essen mag, ist auch einfach


jau, die an der Fischbude die im Fett schwimmen sind mir die liebsten


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für die vlt. immer noch rätselnden "Futteralfremden"


Nicht wirklich....
Auch wenn ich nie soviele Futterale wie der Thomas. besessen habe (Thomas ist Der geomas unter den Futteralkuratoren..), durfte ich genug Erfahrung sammeln, um zu wissen dass Futterale nix für mich sind.
Futteralschäden beliefen sich bei mir in der Spitze (wie sinnig..) schon im Tausenderbereich... .
Ruten sind empfindlich und ich halte die gerne einfach in der Hand.
Falls ich mehr als Eine mitnehme, leistet die Transporthülle eines Strandschirmes gute Dienste, weil auch da die Spitzen frei in meiner Sicht sind.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ruten sind empfindlich und ich halte die gerne einfach in der Hand.


beim Autofahren ist das nicht so die gute Idee, ich habe es nicht so gut wie du und werde durch die Gegend kutschiert


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nie soviele Futterale wie der Thomas. besessen habe (Thomas ist Der geomas unter den Futteralkuratoren..), durfte ich genug Erfahrung sammeln, um zu wissen dass Futterale nix für mich sind.


Meine Güte, bei einem Tackle und Rutensymposium tun sich noch mehr weiteste Abgründe und breite Ebenen alleine bei diesem Thema auf.  

Thomas. "seine" Futterale zu durchstöbern könnte eine weitere Unendliche Geschichte sein ...


----------



## daci7

Hier! Ich bin auch großer Futteral-Fan! Allerdings bin ich auch Fan von mehreren Ruten in einem Fach. Selbst bei sog. Einzelfutteralen packe ich gern zwei Rute  plus Kescherstab rein. Selbst vormontiert geht das gut 
Einzig die Banksticks trenne ich scharf von den Ruten - Edelstahl und Kohlefaser sind eben nicht so dolle Kumpels.
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine Güte, bei einem Tackle und Rutensymposium tun sich noch mehr weiteste Abgründe und breite Ebenen alleine bei diesem Thema auf.
> 
> Thomas. "seine" Futterale zu durchstöbern könnte eine weitere Unendliche Geschichte sein ...


so viele sind es gar nicht, Rutentechnisch bin ich ganz weit hinter anderen die hier im Ükel schreiben


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch großer Futteral-Fan! Allerdings bin ich auch Fan von mehreren Ruten in einem Fach. Selbst bei sog. Einzelfutteralen packe ich gern zwei Rute plus Kescherstab rein. Selbst vormontiert geht das gut


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> so viele sind es gar nicht, Rutentechnisch bin ich ganz weit hinter anderen die hier im Ükel schreiben


Also .... ich schätze mal , du bist längst dreistellig (bei der Rutenanzahl)


----------



## Breamhunter

War auch mal wieder los. Es gab ein paar Plötzen in der Kategorie Satzkarpfen. Schätze mal so Ü 2Pfd. Und den ersten Großbrassen um und bei 5 Pfd.
Sonst noch jede Menge Kleinzeug. Glaube das Wasser ist noch zu kalt


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> beim Autofahren ist das nicht so die gute Idee,


Memme..


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Thomas. "seine" Futterale zu durchstöbern könnte eine weitere Unendliche Geschichte sein


Worauf Du wetten kannst..


daci7 schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich auch Fan von mehreren Ruten in einem Fach. Selbst bei sog. Einzelfutteralen packe ich gern zwei Rute plus Kescherstab rein. Selbst vormontiert geht das gut


Hört hört - ein Rutenmörder...


Thomas. schrieb:


> Rutentechnisch bin ich ganz weit hinter anderen die hier im Ükel schreiben


Ja ne iss klar....


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> du bist längst dreistellig (bei der Rutenanzahl)


Und wir wissen beide was das bedeutet - die magische Grenze zur totalen Loslösung von der Realität wurde überschritten...


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also .... ich schätze mal , du bist längst dreistellig (bei der Rutenanzahl)


 nicht mal 40


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> gerade mal etwas ü30


Bei Autos oder Frauen könnte ich diese Bescheidenheut ja verstehen, aber bei Ruten? Respekt  sozusagen ein Asket



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hört hört - ein Rutenmörder...


Man muss dazu sagen  dass meine Schätzchen auch im Futteral Tip-Protektoren tragen. So hab ich noch nicht so viele Ruten auf dem Gewissen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und wir wissen beide was das bedeutet - die magische Grenze zur totalen Loslösung von der Realität wurde überschritten...


Womit du absolut recht hast!
Ich habe den Karfreitag zum sortieren des letztes Jahr und in Etappen umgezogenen Rutenstapels genutzt ... 
Ich habe in nur meinen beiden wichtigsten Topspinrutenmarken Daiwa und Shimano (Selektor gute Spinruten 9ft 10ft) je ziemlich genau 50 Ruten (etwas variabel nach z.B. Verkaufsaussonderung) nun einen Gleichstand, macht da schon 100, und ich habe lange versucht das raus zu bekommen, was ohne ein freies Sortierzimmer und viel bissige Entschlossenheit sich mit dem Einzelstück nicht sonderlich über 30 Sekunden zu beschäftigen, einfach nicht geht.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Asket


musste Googlen.
Angestrebt wird damit die Erlangung von Tugenden oder Fertigkeiten, Selbstkontrolle und Festigung des Charakters. Der Praktizierende wird *Asket* (griechisch ἀσκητής askētḗs) genannt.
Passt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> nicht mal 40


Das waren doch die neuen die letzten 2 Jahre !?!? 

Wir haben eine Lange Liste von Belegen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Bei Autos oder Frauen könnte ich diese Bescheidenheut ja verstehen, aber bei Ruten? Respekt  sozusagen ein Asket


Sagen kann das jeder leichthin .... 



daci7 schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen  dass meine Schätzchen auch im Futteral Tip-Protektoren tragen. So hab ich noch nicht so viele Ruten auf dem Gewissen.


Selbst gemacht oder irgendwas gekauft?


----------



## hester

Rutenfutterale
Ich transportiere meine Ruten fast nur unmontiert, dafür habe ich von Korum den Allrounder Holdall, der ist super gepolstert und fasst jede Menge an Ruten, leider ist er kein Hardcase. Dafür haber ich immer einen Kescherstab in der Länge drin, das es nicht zusammen klappt. 




Für kürzere Ruten habe ich von Sportex Hardcase Futterale, leider gibt es die nicht mehr.




Wenn ich mit Rollen transportiere, dann von Drennan Specialist Hardcase,




da passt Schirm, Kescher, Banksticks etc. prima rein, das einzige Hardcase das ich kenne welches auch Außentaschen hat. Leider gehts nur mit kleineren Rollen, bei 4000er wirds schon schwierig, die müssen versetzt rein, nebeneinander wirds zu eng.


Zum Glück habe ich bisher noch keine Rute beim Transport geschrottet.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> beim Autofahren ist das nicht so die gute Idee, ich habe es nicht so gut wie du und werde durch die Gegend kutschiert


Meine Rute ist immer auf dem Beifahrersitz oder der Rücksitzbank angeschnallt. Komme an Futerrale auch nicht so ran.
Schöne Ostern und freie Tage(wer hat) wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## Dace

Zuerst: Frohe Ostern allen!

#Futterale

Irgendwie habe ich bei der Diskussion manchmal nicht den Durchblick, welches Futteral gemeint ist. Ist es das Futteral, das die Rute selbst schützt oder ist es das Futteral, das neben den Ruten mit Futteralen auch andere Dinge wie Schirm, Rutenhalter etc. aufnimmt. In jedem Fall interessant, wie vielschichtig die Futteralwelt ist. 

Ich baue jedenfalls meine Ruten immer erst am Wasser zusammen. Wenn der Angeltag zu Ende ist, werden sie wieder demontiert und ins Futteral gepackt.

Meine Ruten werden geschützt durch ein Futteral an einem Quiver transportiert. Ich benutze keine System-Rutenfutterale, mit denen man fertig- oder teilmonierte Ruten transportieren kann, sondern ganz normale Stofffutterale. Die kaufe ich, wenn keins dabei ist oder fehlt oder lass mir welche nähen.

Rutenquiver haben sich in den letzten Jahren bei mir durchgesetzt, da ich unabhängig von der Transportlänge durch die Rutenteilung bin oder auch zum Beispiel des Kescherstabs oder eines Schirms. 

Ich habe da mehre im Einsatz, da bin ich dann flexibel, was den Einsatz an Tackle für den Angeltag notwendig ist.

Früher hatte ich auch mal lange Zeit Wickepfutterale im Einsatz, da konnte man auch "Überlängen" mit transportieren. Aber ich glaube, die gibt es heute gar nicht mehr, zumindest ist mir in den letzten Jahren keins irgendwo in einem Angelladen begegnet.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Ich baue jedenfalls meine Ruten immer erst am Wasser zusammen. Wenn der Angeltag zu Ende ist, werden sie wieder demontiert und ins Futteral gepackt.


ist eigentlich die beste Lösung, das dauert mir aber unterumstände zu lange, zumal wenn ich nur mal kurz los möchte.


Dace schrieb:


> Ist es das Futteral, das die Rute selbst schützt


das meine ich, vormontierte Rute und Rolle


Dace schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich auch mal lange Zeit Wickepfutterale im Einsatz, da konnte man auch "Überlängen" mit transportieren


so eins kenne ich leider nicht, aber es würde mich brennend interessieren wie so was aussieht da ich ja noch eines für meine zweigeteilte 14ft suche und es dafür leider nix gibt


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> so eins kenne ich leider nicht



Ich habe meins leider nicht mehr - verkauft, ärgere ich mich heute noch - habe aber ein Foto im Netzt gefunden. Ich hatte eins von der Firma Stephens, die viele tolle Sachen hatten, so das hier:






Da konnte die Rute auch oben noch rausragen.


Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

das wäre mir zuviel getüddel, bin auch ein Freund von zuhause montieren und am Swim schnell auspacken  und wenn’s dann dunkel wird hat man Eile und schmeißt alles ohne Sinn in das Futteral und ärgert sich vor dem nächsten vormontieren, dass man erstmal alles auseinandertüddeln muss …..korrigiere, meine Missus Ärgert sich, ich hab dann eher so einen flehenden Blick


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sagen kann das jeder leichthin ....
> 
> 
> Selbst gemacht oder irgendwas gekauft?


Ist alles gekauft - uch mach dir später mal ein Bild, wenn ich dran denke. Ich darf nämlich später noch ne Runde auf Schlangendöbel raus =)


----------



## Dace

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> hat man Eile und schmeißt alles ohne Sinn in das Futteral



spätestens seit ich durch so eine Aktion die Spitze meiner Hardy Dick Walker Avon im wahrsten Sinnes des Wortes "geknickt hatte", was mich damals 150 DM für ein neues Spitzenteil gekostet hat, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen: wenn ich zum Angeln gehe, sei der Zeitraum auch noch so kurz, habe ich Zeit! 

Es wird  mit Ruhe und Sorgfalt auf- und zusammengebaut. Das erfordert Disziplin, aber es geht und tut dem Gerät und manchmal dem Geldbeutel und dir selber gut!

Apropos abgebrochene Spitze: in das alte Spitzenteil habe ich mit einen Quiver eingesetzt und jetzt habe ich eine Hardy Dick Walker Avon mit zwei Spitzen: "Dick Walker Quiverlite" und/oder "Dick Walker Avon".


Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Urlaub und der dritte ausgebuchte Tag in Folge. Naja gestern war es ohnehin zu windig. Heute wäre es ideal. Morgen habe ich auf alle Fälle einen Ansitz geplant und wenn er auch noch so kurz ist. 
Das Unverständnis meiner Liebsten kommt noch dazu. Ich nehme es keinem Übel. Der eine fühlt es, andere nicht. Einer ausgeprägter, einer weniger ausgeprägt. Und manch einer ist gar besessen 

Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen, schöne Stunden und Petrus' Segen. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Es wird mit Ruhe und Sorgfalt auf- und zusammengebaut


Das A und O erfolgreicher Fischerei...


----------



## Dace

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich darf nämlich später noch ne Runde auf Schlangendöbel raus =)



Wer eine neue Herausforderung sucht 

Understanding eel fishing


Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Für Überlängen würde ich euch Chub empfehlen, verstellbar als Einzelfutteral bis 13,5", mit zusätzlichem Zwischenteil auch erheblich länger. Oder man läßt in der Mitte einfch etwas frei.


----------



## Made90

Ich hab noch einen Gutschein für gratis Versand bei Askari ab 50eur Einkaufswert. Falls den einer gebrauchen kann, kann er mich gerne Anschreiben


----------



## Thomas.

danke fürs Bild


Dace schrieb:


> Da konnte die Rute auch oben noch rausragen.


nee das ist nix für mich, ist fast das selbe als wenn aus dem offen Hosenstall was raus ragt 
aber sowas in der Art habe ich hier auch noch rumliegen, wahrscheinlich nie benutzt.


----------



## Thomas.

ich war gerade auch noch mal für nee Stunde am See, leider nix, See ist nicht so meins, aber wegen des sehr schönen Wetters ist am Fluss jetzt die Hölle los, die ganzen E-Bike Fahrer nerven nur noch,


----------



## rustaweli

Schade Thomas. und viel Erfolg daci7 ! Ein Futteral werde ich mir jedoch noch zulegen. Ein Hardcase für die Picker. Da würde ich mir eine Verletzung im Leben nicht verzeihen. Sonst hat eigentlich nur die Purist ihr Original von Shimano.
Jetzt eine Frage. Wollte morgen kurz Trotten mit den tollen Posen von Banky und finde nun meine Posengummis nicht mehr. Also vielleicht Pickern.
Könnt Ihr mir ein gescheites Sortiment empfehlen? Die letzten von der B Firma waren nicht so dolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Made90 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen Gutschein für gratis Versand bei Askari ab 50eur Einkaufswert. Falls den einer gebrauchen kann, kann er mich gerne Anschreiben



Wer sich die Askari App aufs Handy macht, hat immer versandkostenfrei ab 50€.


----------



## geomas

Schöne Futteral-Diskussion!

Ich habe gestern spät abends noch schnell 3 Drennan Specialist Rod Sleeves Short bestellt. 
Die sind in meinen Augen fast perfekt und passen für viele Ruten in meinem Bestand. In „long” hätte ich auch welche bestellt, aber die sind überall weg.
Und leider sind auch die dunkelgrauen Sleeves/2-Rod-Sleeves überall ausverkauft.

#angeln - mein Plan ging auf, obwohl ich viel zu spät zum Teich los bin. Ein kleiner Bericht kommt später am Abend.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee das ist nix für mich, ist fast das selbe als wenn aus dem offen Hosenstall was raus ragt



Ach, so ein wenig frische Luft tut immer gut ...  

Ja, das Teil sieht etwas steif aus. Das Wickelfutteral von Stephens ist aus Segeltuch, man kann es wirklich gut "wickeln", lässt sich prima handhaben. 

Das oben aus dem Futteral herausragt, das ist zumindest für Quiver fast immer der Fall, das sollte nicht stören.


Tight lines


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Frohe Ostern zusammen! Da sind ja mächtige Ostereier zusammengekommen. Ich bin regelrecht geflachst. Besondere Petris gehen raus an skyduck zum wunderschönen XXXL-Osterkarpfen. Echt der Hammer, der Fisch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu.  Und das Teil nicht etwa mit einem 3,5 lbs-Karpfenprügel rauszuzkurbeln, sondern mit leichtem Besteck, verdient größten Respekt. Breamhunter. Deine Satzkarpfen-Plötze hat mich nicht weniger beeindruckt. Plötzen in der Größenordnung g muss man erstmal finden. Ebenfalls ein grandioser Fisch. Schwer beeindruckt hat mich auch der tolle Brassen von Thomas. Auch dazu ein herzliches Petri. Petris gegennatürlich auch an alle anderen Ükel, die draussen waren und die gefangen haben. 
Ich armes Würstchen gehöre leider nicht dazu. Ja, der Garten ist im werden und die körperlichen Anstrengungen rauben mir jegliche Motivation, noch zum Fischen zu fahren. Nur meine Kameras kommen manchmal in selbiges. Und sie haben wieder schöne Fische offenbart. Diesen unükeligen Schnabeldöbel hatte ich in einem kleinen und leider sehr trüben See vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sagen kann das jeder leichthin ....
> 
> 
> Selbst gemacht oder irgendwas gekauft?


Das schaut dann so aus: 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
... und die dürfen auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Tikey0815

Glöckchen  es bimmelt


----------



## Tricast

Am Ostersamstag wollten wir eigentlich Angeln gehen, sind dann aber zu einem Schneider-Kurs und einer Übungsstunde für französisches  Liedgut gefahren. War eigentlich auch ganz schön so an der frischen Luft und dem Sonnenschein. Nur der Wind war doch sehr kalt und pfiff über die Äcker und Wiesen.
Zu allem Überfluss war auch noch Niedrigwasser und ganz schön Strömung und ich hatte meinen Taktstock für die Etüden zu Hause gelassen. Da Frau Hübner ja das Geld für Maden und Co. schon unserem Madenlieferanten in den Rachen geworfen hatte musste Heute ein zweiter Versuch gestartet werden. Nur Schneidern und Singen an Ostern kann auch nicht die Erfüllung sein. Also diesmal auch meine Floatrute mit der Achsrolle eingepackt und wieder los mit dem Gedöns und den Maden.
Angespornt wurde ich durch ein Angelbuch, (der Verfasser treibt auch hier sein Unwesen) dessen Titel "Kleine Flüsse, Große Fänge" uns wieder an die Gackau trieb.






Aber da hat uns einer einen Bären aufgebunden. Richtig lautet der Titel wohl eher Kleine Flüsse, Kleine Fänge. Oder lag es daran, dass ich der Empfehlung von unserem Prof. gefolgt bin und Haken der einstelligen Klasse angebunden habe? Diese Größe konnten die Fingerlangen Rote Augen beim besten Willen nicht ins Maul bekommen und zuppelten an den Maden rum.






Die Quintessenz: Einige kleine und kleinste Rote Augen aus der Kinderstube selbst auf meine Floatrute mit der Avon-Pose eines lieben Freundes (nachdem ich auf 14er Kamasan und 16er Gamakatsu gewechselt habe). Wir haben da wohl in der Kinderstube gewildert.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> ... und die dürfen auch nicht fehlen





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Glöckchen  es bimmelt







Glockenterroristen


----------



## Dace

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wollte morgen kurz Trotten mit den tollen Posen von Banky und finde nun meine Posengummis nicht mehr. Also vielleicht Pickern.
> Könnt Ihr mir ein gescheites Sortiment empfehlen?



Welche Firma, ob Behr, Jenzi, Sänger, Balzer oder DAM zum Beispiel  die besten Posengummis hat, kann ich nicht sagen, Auswahl ist da reichlich.

Ich habe immer eine Auswahl aus PVC und Silikon dabei. Wichtig ist, dass man den Zustand regelmässig kontrolliert, die Gummis altern je nach Qualität unter Umständen sehr schnell, werden oft spröde - egal von welcher Firma. Die PVC Ringe nehme ich gerne für dünnere Posen, da sie etwas strammer sind und besser die Posen fixieren. Besser ein paar mehr kaufen, ist ja nicht der Kostenfaktor.

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Oder lag es daran, dass ich der Empfehlung von unserem Prof. gefolgt bin und Haken der einstelligen Klasse angebunden habe?




Falls ich tatsächlich jemals einstellige Hakengrößen zum Kütfischangeln empfohlen haben sollte, tut es mir leid und passierte sicher in einem Moment geistiger Umnachtung.
Sorry dafür Heinz.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falls ich tatsächlich mal einstellige Hakengrößen zum Kütfischangeln empfohlen haben sollte, tut es mir leid und passierte sicher in einem Moment geistiger Umnachtung.
> Sorry dafür...


Lieber Prof, wenn man dir das Tanken in Polen empfiehlt, bezieht sich das meistens nur auf Benzin, tzzzzt


----------



## daci7

Das ist jetzt der zweite, der beim aufbauen stört. Ich glaube das fischen mit Würmern wird heut sportlich!


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falls ich tatsächlich jemals einstellige Hakengrößen zum Kütfischangeln empfohlen haben sollte, tut es mir leid und passierte sicher in einem Moment geistiger Umnachtung.
> Sorry dafür Heinz.


Lieber Professor Tinca , Deine Empfehlung dieser Hakengrößen bezog sich nicht auf das Kütfischangeln. Wir hatten auch nicht vor, ich jedenfalls nicht, auf Kütfisch zu angeln aber in der Kinderstube gab es wohl keine größeren. Aber schön war es doch.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - wenn man keine Massen an (Posen-) Gummis braucht ist Drennan ne gute Wahl.
Die Qualität ist top, die Mischung in der kleinen Tüte passend für die meisten Avons, Loafer, Bobber.

Petri zum Plötzilla, Breamhunter ! Rotaugen der Größe haben sicher schon ne Menge er- und überlebt.

Danke für das grimmige Schnabeldöbel-Portrait, lieber Wuemmehunter ! Hoffentlich kann ich heute Nacht noch schlafen nach dem Anblick ;-)

Ein sehr schöner Bericht von der Gackau, lieber Tricast . So ne Landpartie hat doch was, auch wenn die großen Fänge ausblieben.


----------



## geomas

Tja, also meine kleine Landpartie hat sich gelohnt. Es gab nicht viele Fische, keine großen Fische, aber ich konnte die Zeit am Teich sehr genießen.
Auf dem Weg dorthin kon nte ich einen Storch ausmachen, der von seinem Nest einen perfekten Blick auf Kuhstall und Fußballplatz (da war ich öfters wegen der Kreisliga-Kicks) hat. Über dem Teich kreiste ein großer Greifvogel, die Bleßrallen eskalierten, die Frösche stemmten sich am Ufer dem Nordwind entgegen und eine Ringelnatter schwimmte schwammte schwumm direkt auf mich zu:






Anglerisch startete ich mit aromatisiertem Mais am 14er Haken (OCC-Combo), ein lütter Plötz und ne lüttere Rotfeder fanden Gefallen daran. Weil es dort in der Vergangenheit auch mit Pellets gut lief hab ich die alte ABU Legerlite mit Klickerklacker-Shakespeare auf Haarvorfach mit Pelletband gerüstet. Angeboten habe ich die kleinen Wafter von Ringers im Farbton pink oder rosa oder hellrot. Da gab es dann gleich noch eine Rotfeder. Der nächste Fisch zog anders als die „Silvers” und ich konnte die insgeheim erhoffte Karausche keschern. Die hatte die Standardgröße für diesen Teich von 25cm, ein wunderschöner Fisch.

Habe dann die OCC-Rute klargemacht, ebenfalls mit einem Pelletband-Haarvorfach bestückt und gehofft und gewartet und gewartet. Ein Plötz kam als nächstets, dann sehr viel Genibbel und Micro-Geruckel. Willkommen am Karauschen-Teich. Viel zu viele Anschläge gingen ins Nirvana.
Das heute benutzte Fertigvorfach mit 18er Barbless-Haken war suboptimal. Ich werde die Tage mal selber welche knüpfen.





Etwa 2einhalb Stunden nach der Swingtip-Karausche konnte ich doch noch eine OCC-Karausche landen, minimal länger als #1.
Hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben.





So sehr ich altes Gerät liebe - zwischendurch habe ich drüber nachgedacht, ob ich mit moderner, schneller Rute und zum Beispiel sehr kleinem Breadpunch an einem kleinen „barbed”-Haken nicht deutlich mehr Bisse in Fänge hätte verwandeln können*.

Am Abend gings dann noch mal kurz zum Fluß nebenan. Sonne im Gesicht, sehr schön. Wollte weiter mit dem Pelletband-Haarvorfach experimentieren und konnte drei Plötz landen, auf kleine Wafter. Auch hier gab es viel zu viele Aussteiger und Fehlbisse. Lektion gelernt.





Lieblings-Cagefeeder nach einem Fehltritt, der wurde wieder in Form gebracht. Teuer sind die Dinger geworden. Muß mal Nachschub organisieren; die Micros von Drennan gefallen mir letztlich besser als die Kleinkörbe der Mitbewerber.




*) sorry ob des Satzbaus, bin etwas platt, in etwa wie der Korb ^


----------



## Finke20

Petri in die Runde, wieder schöne Berichte und Diskussionen  . Ich bin heute Abend auch nochmal am Fluss gewesen und es ist recht erfolgreich gewesen .
Denn Bericht mach ich morgen fertig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Das schaut dann so aus:


Dir fehlen wohl härtere Schutzrohr-Anteile und vor allem Schutzbeutel für die Rollen!


----------



## geomas

#wafter am pelletband

Ich werde es wohl mal mit Bait-Bayonets versuchen und die Wafter/Dumbells längs anködern statt quer wie mit dem Pelletband.
Vielleicht reduziert das die Zahl der Fehlbisse. Die Köder an sich mag ich, weil die Fische sie mögen.


----------



## daci7

Sooo, ich bin wieder zuhause. Es gab dreimal Zielfisch im Schnürsenkel-Format und echt viele und auch ganz nette Brassen. Ich habe später nurnoch gefeedert, weil mir das Gebimmel nd gelaufe zu viel war. Ein sehr angenehmes Angeln an einem recht lauen Abend. Top!


----------



## Astacus74

Man hier ist ja was los daist man mal einen Tag nicht da...

Erst mal ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde




daci7 schrieb:


> Hier! Ich bin auch großer Futteral-Fan! Allerdings bin ich auch Fan von mehreren Ruten in einem Fach. Selbst bei sog. Einzelfutteralen packe ich gern zwei Rute plus Kescherstab rein. Selbst vormontiert geht das gut
> Einzig die Banksticks trenne ich scharf von den Ruten - Edelstahl und Kohlefaser sind eben nicht so dolle Kumpels.
> Beste Grüße
> David



   da bist du nicht allein, ich halte es genauso.
Nur jetzt bin ich af der Suche nach einem Futteral für meine 12ft Cormoran Stöcker... Karpfenrutenfutteral wird mir zu fett.

Heute, äh gestern Abend bin ich auch mal losgekommen Bericht undd Bilder heute Abend weil heute morgen werd ich auch noch mal los


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Glückwunsch zu der Karausche geomas, ein schöner Fisch! Das Bild mit der Ringelnatter finde ich interessant. 



geomas schrieb:


> So sehr ich altes Gerät liebe - zwischendurch habe ich drüber nachgedacht, ob ich mit moderner, schneller Rute und zum Beispiel sehr kleinem Breadpunch an einem kleinen „barbed”-Haken nicht deutlich mehr Bisse in Fänge hätte verwandeln können



Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass eine "moderne Rute" keine besseren Ergebnisse bringen wird. Der Misserfolg steckt meistens im Detail, eher am Ende, die Montage samt Köder. Änderungen bewirken hier eher etwas, außer ich habe für die Gesamtsituation das falsche Gerät mit: Rute zu kurz, Schnur zu dick etc..

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nur jetzt bin ich af der Suche nach einem Futteral für meine 12ft Cormoran Stöcker... Karpfenrutenfutteral wird mir zu fett.


wenn du diese wunderschönen Stöcke schon zusammen in einem Futteral packen möchtest und auch noch anderes Zeugs würde ich dir sowas wie die zwei in der Mitte empfehlen, da liegen die Ruten getrennt drin ohne aneinander zu schrubben und außen sind da auch noch Taschen für ander Zeugs.




von den Karpfenrutenfutteralen bin ich auch wech, das Linke war mein erstes Futteral überhaupt, von Nash und war vor 30 Jahren Teuer wie Tier.

und für rustaweli hätte ich auch noch eine Empfehlung. von Askari ist das Teil, Super und sehr Günstig


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn du diese wunderschönen Stöcke schon zusammen in einem Futteral packen möchtest und auch noch anderes Zeugs würde ich dir sowas wie die zwei in der Mitte empfehlen



ich muß gestehen, da ich die beiden ja gestern gefischt habe (die sind wirklich ) würd ich da sogar Einzel bzw ein Zweier Futteral nehmen wollen nur für die Stöcker, für meine anderen Ruten bin ich ja versorgt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Liebe Freunde, motiviert von Euren wunderbaren und reich bebilderten Berichten habe ich mir heute den Wecker auf 4:30 Uhr gestellt um den Sonnenaufgang Angelns an der Elbe zu genießen. Ferdi , dienstbeflissen wie er nun mal ist, hat mich begleitet, obwohl er es im warmen Bett auch ganz schön fand.
Und was soll ich sagen, lieber Heinz: Große Flüsse, große Fänge! Es gab mal wieder einige richtig schöne Brassen jenseits der 50 cm. Naja, einige kleine Güstern, eine Grundel sowie ein winziger Aland haben mich auch beehrt. Ein insgesamt sehr gelungener. Ein ausführlicher filmischer Bericht des Geschehens wird in den kommenden Tagen folgen. Allen noch einen herrlichen Ostermontag, genießt die Zeit und holt noch das eine oder andere schöne Osterei aus den Wassern Eurer Herzen.


----------



## Niklas32

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Das waren tolle Fische und Berichte. Eine Karausche ist wirklich eine Augenweide. 
Ich bin über Ostern ohne Angel zu Besuch bei den Schwiegereltern und kann daher nur neidisch eure Berichte lesen. 
Als Ausgleich dafür ist für diese Woche aber ein schöner Nachtansitz auf dicke Rüssler geplant. 

Das Finden des richtigen Futterals ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. Ich habe aktuell ein ganz billiges von Askari im Einsatz und bin tatsächlich hochzufrieden. 
Dieses ist sehr leicht ins platzsparend konstruiert, da es zwar für drei Ruten gemacht ist, aber bei den beiden äußeren nur die Spitze und die Rolle geschützt ist. Der Rest liegt frei. In einem Rutenfach transportiere ich Kescherstab und Rutenhalter. In dem anderen die perfekt passende aber recht robuste OCC Rute. Gut gepolstert und verpackt transportiere ich dann immer eine kürzere Picker- oder Feederrute in der Mitte.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Kleiner Nachtrag: Eigentlich wollte ich schon zusammenpacken, doch da haben noch drei bemerkenswerte Fische gebissen. Der erste war ein 37er Güster, es folgte ein Brassen von 57 cm und schließlich mein allererster Elbkarpfen überhaupt:Ein lütter Schuppi von 40 cm. Mann was freue ich mich.


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag: Eigentlich wollte ich schon zusammenpacken, doch da haben noch drei bemerkenswerte Fische gebissen. Der erste war ein 37er Güster, es folgte ein Brassen von 57 cm und schließlich *mein allererster Elbkarpfen* überhaupt:Ein lütter Schuppi von 40 cm. Mann was freue ich mich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404276
> Anhang anzeigen 404277


dickes Petri , ein Flusskarpfen zählt immer Doppelt (mindesten)


----------



## Thomas.

so Töchterchen zu Bahnhof bringen und ab zu Wasser (besser spät als nie), werde so um 11uhr die erste Made baden
allen die es heute ans Wasser zieht ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, sieht das gut aus bei Dir an der Elbe, lieber Wuemmehunter ! 
So einen Frühansitz sollte ich auch mal wieder durchziehen, wenn nur der böse Wecker nicht wäre...
Herzliches Petri zur dicken Güster und dem Elbschuppi (und den anderen Fängen natürlich auch).


Viel Erfolg, Thomas. , den Fluch hast Du ja knacken können. Bin gespannt, was Du uns als nächstes präsentierst...

Gespannt bin ich auch auf Deinen Bericht, lieber Finke20 !



Bei mir steht etwas Arbeit an, wobei Ort und Zeit noch offen sind. Mit etwas Glück kann ich heute Abend mit neuem alten Gerät einen anderen Teich heimsuchen. Es steht ein kurzes Treffen mit einen niederländischen Matchangler an und vielleicht kann ich ne schnieke alte Gerte von ihm erwerben.


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu der Karausche geomas, ein schöner Fisch! Das Bild mit der Ringelnatter finde ich interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass eine "moderne Rute" keine besseren Ergebnisse bringen wird. Der Misserfolg steckt meistens im Detail, eher am Ende, die Montage samt Köder. Änderungen bewirken hier eher etwas, außer ich habe für die Gesamtsituation das falsche Gerät mit: Rute zu kurz, Schnur zu dick etc..
> 
> Tight lines




Danke, Roland!

Ich muß mal meine Bibliothek konsultieren und nachdenken, wie es am besten mit den Karauschen auf Grund klappt. 
Vor ein paar Jahren lief es dort recht gut mit kurzem festen Bleiseitenarm und 12/14er Wide Gape Haken mit einem Maiskorn dran. 
Bißanzeige über die Schwingspitze. Weil doch immer mal wieder ein Karpfen dort aufkreuzt möchte ich nicht mehr die Hauptschnur durchbinden wie früher.
Pellets verschiedener Art gehen dort gut, auch die beste Karausche aus diesem Teich gab es auf ein 12 oder 15mm Pellet. Viel lieber sind mir kleinere Pellets wie die gestern gefischten Wafter. Vielleicht klappt es mit der Längs-Anköderung besser. 
Softhooker-Pellets direkt am Haken könnte ich auch probieren.
Definitiv getestet wird Breadpunch im kleinen Durchmesser, dafür die „Punches” etwas stärker komprimiert.
Hoffnung dabei ist, daß der Köder eher mal eingesaugt wird, wenn er sehr klein ist. Das Herumgespiele gestern (Einheimische haben dies bestätigt, die sind regelrecht genervt vom typischen Karauschengenibbel) war schon „special”. Bei der Haken_stärke_ soll nicht gespart werden, so sehr ich auch leichte Haken mag. Und die Schnur soll auch stärker sein als jene vom Fertigvorfach gestern.

Die Karauschenmethodik einiger britischer Specimen-Angler mit Festblei-/Festfeeder-Montagen ist nicht so meins.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen erfolgreichen Oster-Ükels!


geomas schrieb:


> Die Karauschenmethodik einiger britischer Specimen-Angler mit Festblei-/Festfeeder-Montagen ist nicht so meins.


Meins auch nicht.
Am besten funktioniert auf Karauschen immer noch eine sensible Posenmontage.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> #wafter am pelletband
> 
> Ich werde es wohl mal mit Bait-Bayonets versuchen und die Wafter/Dumbells längs anködern statt quer wie mit dem Pelletband.
> Vielleicht reduziert das die Zahl der Fehlbisse. Die Köder an sich mag ich, weil die Fische sie mögen.


Meiner Erfahrung nach, liegt es meist an den Verhältnis Köder zu Haken, sowohl vom Abstand wie auch von der Größe. Egal ob Pellets oder Dumbell loser Bolie ich nehme immer nur noch den Bohrer und den Quickstopp . Bei 8er Pellet nehme ich mindestens ein groß ausfallendes 14 er Modell als Haken. (der reicht auch für große Karpfen )


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> liegt es meist an den Verhältnis Köder zu Haken, sowohl vom Abstand wie auch von der Größe.


Vielleicht der Grund für mein ständiges Scheitern mit den Dingern.. .


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen erfolgreichen Oster-Ükels!
> 
> Meins auch nicht.
> Am besten funktioniert auf Karauschen immer noch eine sensible Posenmontage.


Danke! Deinen Artikel hab ich noch vor Augen.

95% aller Karauschen habe ich mit der Pose gefangen, damals als Knirps und Jugendlicher aber ausschließlich Minis (Kinderhandgröße).
Vor ein paar Jahren auch meine größte, mit nem Driftbeater in einem krautigen Teich. Das gestern beangelte Gewässer ist relativ tief und ich bin ein richtig mieser Posen-Werfer. Deshalb bevorzuge ich dort die leichte Grundmontage. (ich angele recht dicht am locker stehenden Röhricht, da darf ich nicht zu weit schmeißen)


----------



## Finke20

Moin, ich hatte gestern ja angekündigt einen Bericht vom gestrigen Angelansitz zu schreiben.
Der Vormittag und auch der gestrige Nachmittag stand ganz im Zeichen der Familie. Von Ostereier suchen, bis zum fast 8 km Osterspaziergang .
Doch gegen Abend bekam ich noch Lust, auf einen kurzen Besuch am Fluss. Die Sachen liegen ja alle schon im Auto und bis zum Gewässer sind es ja nur 1 Km.

Zu 18:15 ist der Fangplatz bereit und es kann losgehen.






Zum Einsatz kamen die OCC Rute und die Shimano Feederrute Force Master BX Commercial.

An der OCC Rute wurden Maden und die Gummi Claster gefischt und die Feederrute wurde mit Rotwürmer bestückt.
Es ging auch sofort mit dem Beißen los. Doch die Größe der Fische ist naja die Kinder Stube. Ans Band gingen mini Barsche, nano Plötzen und Güsterchen.






Doch auf einmal ist nix mit mini oder nano, sondern Big Blei. Der Fisch lieferte einen schönen Drill und als er im Kescher habe ich mich sehr gefreut.






An der Feeder fische ich mittlerweile große Sandwich Toast Flocken, mit Dip verfeinert. Auch diese Kombi ist gut. Die großen Plötzen ließen sich nicht lange bitten.















Und zu Abschluss gab es sogar noch einen Kaulbarsch an der OCC Rute.






So das soll erstmals reichen, draußen ist bestes Gartenwetten und da ist noch einiges zu erledigen und mal sehen vielleicht gehe ich heute Abend nochmal ans Wasser.


----------



## Tricast

Heute ist Ostermontag und wir waren zum dritten mal an der Gackau. Angeln an der Gackau und besonders am späten Vormittag verlangt sehr viel Demut. Jetzt, nachdem schon zwei Tage Futter an den Angelplätzen reinkam, wollten wir mal schauen ob sich etwas getan hat mit der Größe der Fische und der Anzahl. Also wieder los, die Ruten ( jeder eine Diaflash Winklepicker ) in Position gebracht und ab dafür. Bei mir war ein 16er Kamasan B 651 angeknüppert am 60 cm langen Vorfach bestückt mit 3 Pinkies. Schon im Absinken zuppelte es an der Spitze und das erste fingerlange Rotauge hing. Gefüttert wurde mit einem Drennan Groundbait Feeder S in 12 gr., und in jede Ladung kamen 3 bis 4 Maden/Caster oder Pinkies. Mit der Zeit wurden die Rotaugen etwas größer, ca. Handlang bis dann um Mittag Schluss mit dem Beißen war. Nur vereinzelt ließ sich noch ein "Kütfisch" überreden aber die Frequenz wurde deutlich länger. Noch ein paar Wochen dann ist es mit dem Angeln an der Gackau vorbei, dann ist das Kraut wieder so hoch und dicht dass an ein Angeln nicht mehr zu denken ist. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Danke an Alle die mit Ihren Berichten und Bildern zu unserer Kurzweil beitragen.


----------



## Thomas.

von 10.45 bis 17.45 einen guten Brassen? verloren und einen guten biss verpennt, Wetter ein Traum wäre gerne noch etwas länger geblieben aber der Hunger trieb mich nach Hause, ach so und der Rucksackstuhl ist so nach 3-4 Stunden auch nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei werde mal wider mein Fernsehsessel ins Auto packen.
so jetzt auf den Pizzamann warten und schön hier mit lesen.
Morgen werde ich auch wider los.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke geomas , Thomas. und Dace ! Die Gummis von Drennan werde ich bestellen, wohl auch das Case von Ask...! Zur Zeit trete ich zwar auf die Bremse bei all den Erhöhungen und unterstützenden Maßnahmen, aber da komme ich kaum drumherum. 
Mensch Wuemmehunter , Petri, einen Elbkarpfen ohne wochenlanges Ansitzen können auch nicht Viele für sich verzeichnen, top! 
Bei mir war es heute eine grausame Nullnummer. Von 8-fast 13 und nichts, bestes Angelwetter, nicht mal ein Zupfer an der Picker. Mais, Flocke, LB samt Keimen. Sogar ein Platzwechsel war im Programm. Ganz eigenartig, wirklich. Nicht einmal eine Grundel war knabberfreudig. Verstehe es wer will! 
Genießt mir alle noch den freien Montagabend und seid mir lieb gegrüßt!


----------



## rustaweli

Ach Du grüne Neune, sorry Finke20 ! Dickes Petri zur Strecke! Auch all Euch anderen Stammtischlern sei gesagt das ich Eure tollen Fänge und Berichte schätze, auch wenn sich meine Wertschätzung in den letzten Wochen oft nicht angemessen in Petris formuliert. Aber so ganz ist der Wurm noch nicht raus und nicht selten lese ich verspätet, sorry!


----------



## Racklinger

Frohes Ostern an alle und ein herzliches Petri, der Ükelexpress rollt und es sind herrliche Bilder vom Wasser und Fischen zu bestaunen. 
Selbst konnte ich heute auch wieder kurz ans Wasser, mit wenig Gepäck und der leichten Feederrute.




Das Wetter war durchwachsen mit Wind, Sonne und Wolken, einfach die Seele baumeln lassen. Auch wenn mich die Fische geärgert haben mit ständigen Zupfern, ausgelutschten Maden und dergleichen. Bis auf einen Ukel kurz vor Schluss, der mich vor dem Franzosentum bewarte, konnte ich keinen Biss verwerten. Lag aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich zuletzt fast nur mit Method, also Selbsthakmontage, gefischt habe. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl verloren wann ich anschlagen muss. Beim einzigen verwerteten Biss habe ich mich auf die Hände gesetzt, damit ich nicht wieder versemmle 




Wenigstens das Experiment mit den eingefrorenen Maden hat gut geklappt, Konsistenz und Farbe waren gut und sie sind nicht sofort ausgelaufen, wenn man sie durchgestochen hat. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Jetzt bin ich gespannt aufs Anfischen nächsten Samstag, wünscht mir Glück


----------



## Jason

Viele Osterangelberichte sind hier eingetrudelt und ich wünsche allen Erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri Heil. 
Racklinger , Maden werde ich in Zukunft ebenfalls einfrieren, bevor sie sich verpuppen, scheint ja gut zu klappen. Und selbstverständlich viel Glück zum anfischen. Unser Anangeln findet ein Tag später statt, dann hat unsere Warme wieder geöffnet, die Forellenjagt kann beginnen. Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die kurze Woche.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Petri in die Rund, es sind wieder schöne Bilder und auch Berichte.
Wie ja schon angekündigt, konnte ich nach den gestrigen erfolgen nicht widerstehen   und so besuchte ich den Fluss heute Abend nochmal, für 2 Stunden .
Angeln und Montagen genau wie gestern. Es ist heute mit einem NO, doch recht frisch, trotzdem das die Sonne schien. Als ich gegen 20:20 Uhr schlussgemacht habe , sind es gerade noch 6°C gewesen.
Hier habe ich noch ein paar Bilder. Es gab wieder sehr schöne Plötzen.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure schönen Berichte und ein Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen, especially in den Osten zu Finke, dem Rotaugenflüsterer vom Dienst!!

Ich konnte heute Arbeit, einen netten Plausch mit einem holländischen Matchangler incl. Tacklebegutachtung und -kauf mit einem sehr, sehr kurzen Abendansitz verbinden.
Der Holländer ist in der niederländischen Feederszene jetzt nicht mehr so oft am Start, hat aber wohl ein Händchen beim Kauf und Verkauf von älterem Gerät. Wie sich herausstellte gingen auch Sachen, die ich seit ner Weile in meinem Besitz habe, durch seine Hände... Gut möglich, daß er auch einige Deiner Schätze, rustaweli , nach D brachte.

Aber egal, wir haben uns nett unterhalten, ich habe mir feine alte Tri-Cast-Ruten und teilweise supersensible Wechselspitzen angesehen und ähhhmmm einige davon in meinen Besitz überführt. In Holland wurden „früher” (späte 80er, frühe 90er?) oft Tri-Cast-Blanks eingeführt und von Rutenbauern in fertige Ruten verwandelt. Auch da war mein Kontakt wohl aktiv.





Eine der Ruten, eine kürzere Trophy, habe ich dann in der Dämmerung noch an einem kleinen See gefischt.

Mit stillos moderner Rolle verkuppelt, aus Zeitgründen (es war spät) eine simple Montage geknüppert und eins der gestern gescholtenen Pelletband-Fertigvorfächer montiert. Etwas Liquibread in einem kleinen Korb, kleinen Ringers-Wafter ans Band und ab dafür. Es gab auch fix Bisse - aber wieder nur Genibbel. Der Wechsel auf ein No-Name-Geheim-Wafter brachte dann einen anschlagbaren Biß - ein lütter Brassen hatte sich den Köder beschnappt.





Die Rute war wunderbar von der Biegekurve, exakt wie erhofft, ganz nah an der ähnlich langen Drennan Bomb Rute.

Das hat mir dann schon gereicht, habe nach etwa 25 Minuten Netto-Angelzeit glücklich zusammengepackt.


----------



## Astacus74

So nu wie versprochen der Bericht von gestern Abend

erstmal bin ich ziehmlich spät am Wasser gewesen, zum letzten Büchsenlicht, naja ich kenn ja meine Stellen und deswegen kein Problem 






Nachdem die Ruten scharf waren habe ich mich erstmal um mein leibliches Wohl gekümmert und ein kleines Osterfeuerchen
gemacht inklusive Bratwürstchen  






Ein paar Fische wollten meine Köder auch ein paar kleine Brassen, Güstern und Rotaugen meine Boillies wurden leider verschmät.











alles in allem ein schönes kurzweiliges Angeln und auch der erste Abendansitz in diesen Jahr
Gebissen haben die Kleinen auf Tauwurm und Dosenmais, Haken 4er und 6er alles auf Grund, meine beiden alten Neuerwerbungen haben sich als sehr tauglich erwiesen da freu ich mich schon auf den Schleienansitz




Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Heute war ich dann auch noch mal los von 9 Uhr bis 14 Uhr gebissen haben wie gestern Brassen, Güstern und Rotaugen.
Köder auch heute Tauwurm, Dosenmais und Made statt Boillies.
Haken auch wie gestern 4er und 6er plus 8er am Winklepicker zum Eisatz kamen auch meine selbstgebaute Rollen/Rutenablage und Targetboard (hat sich bestens bewährt) auf Anfutter habe ich auch heute wieder verzichtet bis uf ein paar eingeschossene
Maiskörner.
Gewicht am Winklepicker 10gr Birnenblei einfach auf die Hauptschnur, dann Wirbel und Vorfach.






im Hintergrund meine beiden neuen alten Cormoran Blackstar und dann nochmal der See von rechts läuft der Fluss in den See






Die Cormoran habe ich mit 40gr Birnenblei auf der Hauptschnur, Gummiperle, Wirbel und Hakenvorfach gefischt, einmal mit
Tauwurm und einmal Dosenmais.
Die Rotaugen haben es sogar geschafft sich einen 4er Wurmhaken reinzuwürgen...






Brassen bis 51cm kamen etliche raus hab nicht gezählt, teilweise mit heftig Laichauschlag und dann wieder ohne.
Güstern nur ein paar kleine und auch nur 4 Stück






der hätte wenn er nicht schon mal einen Haken im Maul (schön vernarbt) gehabt hätte 52cm gehabt  
Rotaugen haben gut gebissen und bis 28cm.

Alles in allem ein super Osterangeln so darf es weitergehen.

Und bevor ich es vergesse an Alle Fänger ein dickes Petri Heil, und auch an Stefan zu seinen Elbkarpfen fängt man nicht alle Tage, und Danke an all die tollen Berichte

Nu nochmal zum Thema Futteral in mein altes passen meine 12ft Cormoran zwar rein dann ist aber keine Luft mehr zwischen Futteral und Rute das ist mir zu knapp, mal sehen was ich da noch finde...
In meinen Futteral liegen in den Innenfächern die vormontierten Ruten in der außenliegende Schirmtasche kommt Überraschung der Schirm und in die andere Außentasche die Banksticks/Rutenhalter dann ist immer alles beisammen



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

^^  ein stattlicher Plötz, Petri, lieber Astacus74 !


Nochmal kurz zum See, an dem ich heute war: vor dem Treffen mit dem Niederländer (in einem Dorf in der Nähe) bin ich einmal zu Fuß um den See. Viele Angler, etliche Kinder stippten (Lang/Lang) fröhlich. Ein Petrijünger stippte sogar „korrekt” mit der Kopfrute, hatte Abroller und so ne „Pole-Socke” aufgebaut. Sieht man selten hier, fand ich bemerkenswert. Die Kommune hält das Gewässer offenbar gut in Schuß - überall Sitzgelegenheiten, Mülleimer, Unterstände. Auf einer Erklär-Tafel mit den Seebewohnern war zu dem Text zur Karausche leider ein Giebel abgebildet... Naja, sie haben sich bemüht. Das ist ja schon mal was.


----------



## Mikesch

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ...  teilweise mit heftig Laichauschlag ....


Männlein


Astacus74 schrieb:


> ...   und dann wieder ohne. ...


Weiblein

Petri an Alle.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe meins leider nicht mehr - verkauft, ärgere ich mich heute noch - habe aber ein Foto im Netzt gefunden. Ich hatte eins von der Firma Stephens, die viele tolle Sachen hatten, so das hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404190
> 
> 
> Da konnte die Rute auch oben noch rausragen.
> 
> 
> Tight lines



Ich müsste noch eines von Stephens hier haben, weiß jedoch nicht genau welche Ausführung es ist.


----------



## Thomas.

So ein Rucksackstuhl ist schon praktisch , und Fisch gab es auch schon


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil zusammen, 
wie immer danke für die ausführlichen Berichte und Bilder von Natur und Fischen sowie auch Gerätschaften. 
Hatte gestern auch freie Zeit gefunden und war dann für rund 4h am Wasser. 

Anfangs versuchte ich es mit Frolic am Haar. Zielfisch Karpfen. Den Döbeln schmecken die Ringe allerdings auch. 







3,4 Bisse habe ich noch versemmelt. Hier lag es wahrscheinlich an meiner Köderpräsentation. Der Versuch ein halbes Frolic anzuködern scheiterte. Die Bisse erfolgten alle innerhalb 30min. Danach war es ruhig. Ein Köderwechsel auf Wurm, Mais, Teig brachte ebenfalls keinen Erfolg. Mein Tulip hatte leider Schimmel angesetzt. 
Nächster Step - Platzwechsel. 
Und nochmal ein kurzer Abstecher in Mamas Speisekammer. Und siehe da, eine kleine Dose Frühstücksfleisch. Zwar nicht meine bevorzugte Marke aber immerhin. 
Konnte dann noch einen Döbel und eine Barbe erwischen. 
Danach gab's dann Kaffee und Kekse. 
















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## skyduck

uhhh so vielöe schöne Fische hier, da kommt man ja gar nicht mehr nach:

Petri an alle die am Wasser waren

Tricast, tolles Flüsschen, da machen auch die kleinen Spass, besonders wenn man mit so tollen Ruten fischt

daci7  schöne Brassenorgie

geomas, was soll ich sagen, du bist wohl der Umtriebigste hier . Hmmm mal gucken, Petri zu der schönen Karausche, Petri zu Güster und Augenrot und besonders herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den fantastischen neuen alten Ruten.

Wuemmehunter Petri zum Elbkarpfen, da ich vorher ja nur in der Ruhr gefischt habe, weiß ich den Wert eines solchen Fanges im Strom zu würdigen.Güster und Brassen sind bei dir auch nicht von schlechten Eltern....

Finke20, schön das du wieder fit bist und direkt so tolle Fische herauszauberst.

Racklinger, da kommste schon bestimmt schnell wieder rein, der Anfang ist gemacht

Astacus74  Petri zur Brasse mit Boxernase

Thomas. schöner Fisch und das ganze super gechillt umgestzt 

Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen, manschmal echt schwer den Überblick zu behalten...

Nach meinen so erfolgreichen Ansitz am Freitag, bin ich am Samstag noch ein paar Stunden zur Familie an der Werse gewesen. Nebenbei habe ich dann die Method und Feederrute drin gehabt. Es zuppelte immer mal wieder aber so richtig sind die Fische dort noch nicht aktiv. Zumindest gab es den ersten kleinen Döbel in diesem Jahr.






*die ersten Seerosen sind unter Wasser sichtbar, sobald das wieder mehr wird werde ich mal  ein paar Stellen mit leichten Gepäck besuchen und angehen. Die Werse bietet eigentlich viel mehr und das angeln vom Bootshausgrundstück ist zwar sehr komfortabel aber nicht immer sehr erfolgreich...*






Gestern war ich dann noch einige Stunden am Aasee, an der Stelle wo ich bisher immer gut gefangen habe. Leider hatten sich da ein paar Sonnenanbeter breit gemacht, so dass ich etwa 100m weiter aufgebaut habe. Der Aufbau mit den dayshelter werde ich mit in meinen Standard übernehmen. Man fühlt sich dann doch direkt viel freier und unbeobachteter. Leider war die Frequenz auf den Wasser mit den Tretbooten sehr hoch und ich bin jedes mal verwundert warum man sich für 20€ ein Boot mietet um dann nur 3m weit vom Ufer weg zu fahren. 

Es gab auf jeden Fall den ganzen Tag nur ein paar Zupper, die ich alle nicht verwerten konnte. Erst gegen Abend wurden die Bisse besser und ich konnte ein paar kleine Rotaugen und Güstern erwischen. Alle auf Pinkies am 18er Haken. Meine Pellets brachten diesmal nicht einen Biss. Ich muß mal gucken ob ich noch eine bessere Stelle für das WE finde, wo der Bootsverkehr weniger ist.







*aber ich will mich nicht beklagen, ich bin viel raus gekommen, das Wetter war echt toll und es gab viel Qualitätszeit, inklusive einem Ausnahmefisch .

#Korum Stuhl*

Da das Thema ja letztens einmal aufkam und ich mit den Supa lite Chair an den steilen Böschungen etwas unglücklich war, habe ich mir mal das von mir angesprochenene andere Modell bestellt.

Heißen tut es konkret Supa lite Recliner.

gewogen habe ich genau 3,94 kg, damit ist er natürlich schon was schwerer als das lite Modell

die Vorteile sind für mich:

eine wesentlich bessere Polsterung
verstellbare Rückenlehne
deutlich größere Schlammfüsse (die andernen drücke ich mit meinen Kampfgewicht schnell mal in den Boden)
bessere Sitzfläche und höhere Lehne

der Stuhl ist speziell für abschüssige Ufer konzipiert. Damit er gerade steht, müssen die Hinterbeine ausgezogen werden um 6 cm. die Vorderbeine können aber deutlich länger ausgezogen werden. Erstes Probesitzen ist sehr gut.

Das könnte genau das richtige sein, sowohl noch sehr mobil aber auch mit etwas Komfort. Ich werde nach den ersten Praxis Einsatz berichten und auch mal Vergleichsfotos zum supa lite Chair machen.


----------



## geomas

Schöner Bericht, skyduck , danke dafür und auch für Deine Gedanken zum Thema Sitzmöbel.


----------



## geomas

Heute steht am Nachmittag und Abend Arbeit an, deshalb habe ich den Vormittag für eine kurze Session genutzt. Bin erst mit dem falschen Futteral los, aufgebaut, erst dann bemerkte ich, daß an der Rute keine Rolle war. Also noch mal zurück und wieder hin...

Die kürzere Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder (gebaut für Bruins-Boxmeer) ist knapp davor, zu meiner Lieblingsrute zu werden. Die Aktion ist in meinen Augen für die von mir favorisierte Art der Angelei absolut perfekt. Auch die Spitze (nicht original, habe 2 Spitzen mit der Rute erworben) paßt perfekt.





Habe mit der gestern Abend geknüpften Montage begonnen, sogar mit dem gleichen Wafter/Dumbell am Haar.
Nur kam anstelle des gestern benutzten 8gr-Korbs ein 15gr-Drahtkorb zum Einsatz. Es gab auch sehr schnell Bisse, Plötz und Güstern gemischt.
Insgesamt 5 oder 6 Fische konnte ich auf den Wafter fangen, bevpor er sich aus dem Pelletband löste. Nach kurzen Versuchen mit anderen Pellets habe ich dann ein konventionelles Vorfach mit 14er LS-2210 montiert und umgebaut auf ein 7gr-Tellerblei. Auf direkt angeköderten Mais biß es gut, auf 12mm-Breadpunch nochmals viel besser.





Bester Fisch in der Mittagssonne war ein Plötz von knapp unter 30cm. Auf dem Fluß ging meist ein ziemlicher Wind, viele kleine Wellen machten die Bißerkennung nicht einfach, aber der Beißlaune der Fische ist eine leichte Welle sicher förderlich an Sonnentagen.

Also die minimal über 3m lange Rute ist wirklich ein guter Kauf gewesen. Vielleicht morgen kann ich Tri-Cast-Neuzugang Nr. 2 antesten - eine 8einhalb Fuß lange Quivertip mit fest verbauter langer Glasspitze. Diese Rute ist wohl nochmals älter als die anderen und wurde von/für „Fishing 2000 Antwerp” aufgebaut. Mit Drahtringen, eine wunderschöne federleichte Rute.


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Ich bewundere immer wieder Deine antiken Ruten und Deine detailreiche Beschreibung der verwendeten Montagen und Köder.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Sorry, Ti-it , ich hatte Deinen Bericht vorhin nicht auf der Reihe, Petri zu den wunderschönen Fischen aus „Omas Garten”. 
Das Thema Frolic und dessen Anköderung würde sicher ein eigenes Forum füllen können. 

Petri zum dicken Brassen, Thomas. . Sieht echt gemütlich aus bei Dir am Swim!!

Tricast - danke, Heinz. Das Tüfteln an und mit (mittel-) altem Gerät macht für mich den Reiz des Angelns mit aus, deshalb die vielen Details. Ich liebe das eben ;-) Wäre ich ein „Futtergott” wie der Ükelübervater el Fantastico wäre das Futtermischen wohl Thema meiner Angelberichte („eine Prise Koriander...”).


----------



## Thomas.

Danke für die Petris, die gebe ich sehr gerne an allen Fängern zurück.


geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum dicken Brassen, @Thomas. . Sieht echt gemütlich aus bei Dir am Swim!!


danke, der Knabe war noch mal ein klein wenig größer als der Letzte aber auch so ein Kämpfer, im Käscher hat er soviel Rabatz gemacht das der leider an zweistellen wie ein Streichholz gebrochen ist  jetzt muss ich mal schauen das ich den wider geflickt bekomme.
und gemütlich ist es dort tatsächlich, bin mal kurz für 50min eingeniggt  , und kurz darauf kam dann auch meine bessere hälfte und brachte Speisen und Getränke


----------



## Luis2811

Petri erst Mal an alle die hier schon wieder so erfolgreich unterwegs waren.

Ich war heute auch noch für 2 Stunden mit der OCC Rute an unserem Vereinsteich und habe es dort mit der Trockenfliege versucht. Es gab dann letztendlich ca. 20 Rotfedern von 10 - 25cm. Wie es immer ist die ganz großen beißen nie und lassen erst die kleinen vor. Die andern Fische wie Schleien und Karauschen waren leider noch nicht an der Oberfläche zu sehen. Für die Zeit bei bestem Wetter war es Mal wieder sehr schön.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Tricast

skyduck :

Das hier ist ein richtiger Angelstuhl mit Bierdosenhalter:









						qeedo Johnny Campingstuhl faltbar, max. 150 kg | Shop
					

Together Outdoor: qeedo Campingstuhl ✓bequem ✓sicher und stabil ✓ gut ausgestattet ☝ Expertenberatung, schneller Versand ➽ direkt vom Hersteller




					www.qeedo.de
				




Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404340


habe jetzt erst nach genauer Betrachtung des Bildes diesen glaube ich wunder schönen Kescherstiel gesehen, kannst du was darüber sagen?
den mit dem Korkgriff nicht das Alu Teil


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> skyduck :
> 
> Das hier ist ein richtiger Angelstuhl mit Bierdosenhalter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qeedo Johnny Campingstuhl faltbar, max. 150 kg | Shop
> 
> 
> Together Outdoor: qeedo Campingstuhl ✓bequem ✓sicher und stabil ✓ gut ausgestattet ☝ Expertenberatung, schneller Versand ➽ direkt vom Hersteller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.qeedo.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Tricast

Na wenn ich den an die Böschung stelle steht der doch schief... Obwohl wenn ich dann beidhändig Bier trinken kann, gleicht es sich wieder aus. (Oder ich kippe einfach voll wie ne Haubitze ins Wasser )

Ansonsten schöner Stuhl für den Forellenteich oder den Steg.


----------



## Niklas32

skyduck schrieb:


> Tricast
> 
> Na wenn ich den an die Böschung stelle steht der doch schief... Obwohl wenn ich dann beidhändig Bier trinken kann, gleicht es sich wieder aus. (Oder ich kippe einfach voll wie ne Haubitze ins Wasser )
> 
> Ansonsten schöner Stuhl für den Forellenteich oder den Steg.


Ich habe früher des öfteren bei viel Gepäck und gerader Sitzfläche Stühle dieser Bauart verwendet. Bei einem Biss habe ich mich meist blitzartig auf den Armlehnen abgestützt und versucht mich so aus dem Stuhl zu katapultieren. Meist klappte das nicht, da ich mindestens eine Armlehne dabei abgeknickt habe 
Nach einigen kaputten Stühlen habe ich das Thema aufgegeben und laufe jetzt eben einmal mehr, dafür aber mit einem Stuhl der das verträgt


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri in die illustre Runde, jetzt knallt es ja so richtig! Karauschen,  Flusskarpfen, Fliegenrotfedern....

Dafür geht bei mir momentan überhaupt nichts, WLAN gibt es nur sporadisch und Gewässer gar nicht. Ich bin jetzt in Himachal Pradesh, ganz im Norden in den Bergen.
Ein Einheimischer erzählte etwas von einem See, zu erreichen über steile Straßen in einer guten Stunde zu Fuß. 
Leider war der See ein kleiner Teich, gespeist von einer Quelle, mit glasklarem Wasser und null Fischen. Und Zaun drumrum, weil vorher wohl immer mal eine Kuh aufwändig aus dem Wasser geborgen werden musste. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eure Berichte machen jedenfalls richtig viel Lust, wieder in heimischen Gefilden Würmer zu baden.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Tricast
> 
> Na wenn ich den an die Böschung stelle steht der doch schief... Obwohl wenn ich dann beidhändig Bier trinken kann, gleicht es sich wieder aus. (Oder ich kippe einfach voll wie ne Haubitze ins Wasser )
> 
> Ansonsten schöner Stuhl für den Forellenteich oder den Steg.


Der Stuhl hat was. Auf der einen Seite Dosenbier und in der anderen Ablage das Handy und die Kippen. 
Wenn ich Dich mal am Wasser treffen sollte und Du sitzt in solch einem Stuhl dann kenne ich Dich nicht und gehe grußlos an Dir vorbei. 

Bis es aber soweit kommt liebe Grüße aus Hoope

Heinz

PS.: In Gieselwerder werde ich Dich genau beobachten und das Ganze im Blick behalten.


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Stuhl hat was. Auf der einen Seite Dosenbier und in der anderen Ablage das Handy und die Kippen.
> Wenn ich Dich mal am Wasser treffen sollte und Du sitzt in solch einem Stuhl dann kenne ich Dich nicht und gehe grußlos an Dir vorbei.
> 
> Bis es aber soweit kommt liebe Grüße aus Hoope
> 
> Heinz
> 
> PS.: In Gieselwerder werde ich Dich genau beobachten und das Ganze im Blick behalten.


verdammt jetzt habe ich ihn gerade für Gieselwerder einen bestellt. Wollte mich damit schön zum Minimax  seinem Stammplatz unter die Brücke setzen. Rauchen ist ja nicht mehr, habe ich vor 20kg aufgehört aber nen Döschen Bier und ne Dose Jacky/Cola wäre dann stilecht. Soll ich dir einen mitbestellen? (Stuhl nicht Jacky)...


----------



## Tricast

Ich richte mich mal ganz gezielt an die Ükel-Brüder Professor Tinca ,Ti-it , Finke20 : Ihr solltet Euch mal in Demut üben wie ich erst wieder gestern an der Gackau und uns nicht mit Euren Massenfänge irritieren und in den Wahnsinn treiben, und dann auch noch alles in wundervollen Bildern festgehalten. Das macht bei mir schon Frau Hübner, 31 zu 3 ging die Schlacht für mich an der Gackau verloren. Aber zu meiner Entschuldigung muss ich auch anfügen dass Frau Hübner mit unfairen Mitteln kämpft. Erst entwendet sie mir heimlich den Booster aus meinem Angelschrank den ich bei ihr Konfiziert hatte, dann angelt sie mit klitzekleinen Haken der Größe 16 (Sensas Etang Feeder) und zu guter Letzt verändert sie auch noch ständig die Vorfachlänge zwischen 1m und 50 cm. Mal eine Frage: Darf die das überhaupt????   

Euch wünsche ich noch einen schönen Mittwoch, ich muss erst einmal meine Wunden lecken. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Supersache, Luis2811 , Petri zu den Trockenfliegen-Rotfedern.

(irgendwann möchte ich das auch noch lernen, das Fliegenwedeln)


Sieht unwirklichn aus, der kleine See im Gebirge, Mescalero . Danke fürs Teilen Deiner Eindrücke aus dem fernen Osten.


Bei mir gab es heute beim Erstgebrauch der neuen alten Tri-Cast Quivertip Rute neben ultrakleinen Rotfedern noch einen PB. 
Ich schreib heute Abend was dazu.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> (irgendwann möchte ich das auch noch lernen, das Fliegenwedeln)


dann könnten ja noch 1-2 Ruten dazu kommen


----------



## Astacus74

Erst mal ein dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger schöne Fische, Bilder und Berichte     

Das verschönert den Tag, nach diesen miesen Nachrichten, jetzt hat das blöde C auch mich und meine Kleine erwischt.
Soweit geht es uns gut aber darauf hätte ich gern verzichtet... nagut jetzt zu den wichtigen Dingen



Thomas. schrieb:


> habe jetzt erst nach genauer Betrachtung des Bildes diesen glaube ich wunder schönen Kescherstiel gesehen, kannst du was darüber sagen?
> den mit dem Korkgriff nicht das Alu Teil



nicht das Aluteil??? Der ist doch super praktisch und totschick  

Ich hab dir mal eben ein paar Bilder geknipst
















Den hab ich vor Jahren mal bei uns im Raiffeisenmarkt (Angelabteilung) entdeckt und gleich mitgenommen der war noch garnicht richtig ausgepackt, das Paket wurde da grad erst geöffnet und da ich ja nicht neugierig bin habe ich dann zugeschaut was da raus kam... schon hatte ich einen Kescherstiel.

Bei "normalen" Ufern reicht der locker nur wenn es steiler oder verkrautet wird dann wird es eng.

Angelstühle, ja das ist ein Thema für sich jeder hat da seine Vorlieben... ich möchte es gern bequem haben zur Not kann ich da auch locker drauf pennen, ok etwas sperriger aber auch stabil.
Armlehnen sind praktisch aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich, meiner von Angel Domäne ist mittlerweile auch schon 20 Jahre alt
(bin selbst überrascht wie alt) aber er funzt

Hier mal was ähnliches https://www.angel-domaene.de/solar-...on-chair-karpfenstuhl-camou-5-9kg--39634.html
meiner ist halt nur einfach grün



Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy

Guten Abend die Herren. 

Ein herzliches Petri an alle 


Ich mach mal ne kleine Abendrunde am Terassenteich. Leider ist Ivan auch wieder da....


----------



## Tricast

Heute waren unsere Nachfolger der Stippermesse bei der Messe Bremen und haben schon mal alles festgezurrt.
ES soll alles so bleiben wie es war, Termin und Thema.
Messe für den ambitionierten und modernen Friedfischer am ersten Sonntag im März.​
Ick freue mir!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## yukonjack

Tricast schrieb:


> Heute waren unsere Nachfolger der Stippermesse bei der Messe Bremen und haben schon mal alles festgezurrt.
> ES soll alles so bleiben wie es war, Termin und Thema.
> Messe für den ambitionierten und modernen Friedfischer am ersten Sonntag im März.​
> Ick freue mir!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Geben die Neuen auch ne Bratwurst aus so wie du ?


----------



## daci7

Tricast - das sind ja mal verdammt gute Nachrichten!! So habe ich auch noch mal die Chance auf die berühmte Stippermesse zu kommen - wenn auch nicht aufs Original 

#Tacklewahn
Heute kam hier ein Matrix Mega Feederarm ins Haus geflattert. Montiert macht der erstmal eine gute Figur - die Praxis wird allerdings erst zeigen was das Teil kann. Beim Probeaufbau hab ich Dämlack erstmal die Bar zu fest draufgeschraubt und so (befürchte ich) das Innengewinde aus dem Futter gelöst. Jedenfalls kann ich jetzt die Bar nicht mehr vom Schnellwechseladapter lösen... entweder ich geh da mit Gewalt ran oder ich hol mir irgendwo her so einen neuen Adapter.
Morgen werd ich den Schlamassel jedenfalls mal mit ans Wasser schleppen und mit Thomas. am Rhein testen. Vorsichtshalber gehen ein paar Banksticks aber auch mit, falls das ganze nicht stabil genug ist.

Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute kam hier ein Matrix Mega Feederarm ins Haus geflattert. Montiert macht der erstmal eine gute Figur - die Praxis wird allerdings erst zeigen was das Teil kann. Beim Probeaufbau hab ich Dämlack erstmal die Bar zu fest draufgeschraubt und so (befürchte ich) das Innengewinde aus dem Futter gelöst. Jedenfalls kann ich jetzt die Bar nicht mehr vom Schnellwechseladapter lösen... entweder ich geh da mit Gewalt ran oder ich hol mir irgendwo her so einen neuen Adapter.


ich habe so ein Teil hier noch rumliegen, kannst du damit was anfangen?


----------



## geomas

^ coole Sache, ein Mini-Ükeltreffen am Rhein?? Super, viel Erfolg und Spaß Euch beiden!!


----------



## geomas

Gute Nachrichten auch aus Hoope/Bremen - schön, daß die Stippermesse Zukunft hat. 
Hoffentlich könnt Ihr die gewonnene Zeit am Wasser nutzen, Stippi68  und Tricast !


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe so ein Teil hier noch rumliegen, kannst du damit was anfangen?
> Anhang anzeigen 404525
> Anhang anzeigen 404526


Ich habe grade den Gordischen Knoten gelöst- ich bring den Rummel Morgen mal mit und gucke wie sich das Ding Fischen lässt. Habe da am Rhein so meine Zweifel 
Alles weitere klären wir am Wasser!
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend zusammen. Ich bin Euch ja noch den angekündigten Film von meiner ostermontäglichen Feedertour an die Elbe schuldig. Jetzt ist er fertig geschnitten und vertont und ich freue mich sehr, Euch mit diesem Kurzfilm  einen kleinen Eindruck von meinem Hausgewässer vermitteln zu können. Die Stelle ist übrigens für mich mit dem Fahrrad in nichtmal einer Viertelstunde zu erreichen. 
Hier der Link: https://youtu.be/onEFTOAUgpQ


----------



## Tricast

Einfach nur schön Dein Filmchen Stephan und die stimmungsvolle Natur die Du für uns eingefangen hast. Chapeau Stephan. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Captain_H00k

Mann Männers,was ihr hier raus haut...immer einfach nur ein Genuß hier abends zu stöbern 
Einfach nur ein fettes Petri Heil an euch alle !!!

Wuemmehunter genialer Youtube Clip,bitte gerne mehr davon wenn es Dir keinen Aufwand macht !
So sollte man Angeln präsentieren, erfrischend anders in der heutigen Zeit der YouTube Angler,thanks a lot


----------



## geomas

Das war heute schon wieder ein schöner Angeltag mit zwei kurzen Sessions.

Nach einem Arztbesuch bin ich aufs Land gefahren, zu einem kleinen Dorfteich, der typischerweise zum Ende des Frühjahrs hin bereits komplett verkrautet ist. Heute war er gut befischbar. Ein kurzer Gang am Uferstreifen offenbarte spielende Kleinfische an der Wasseroberfläche und die Überreste eine größeren Cypriniden. Ich vermute Tinca Ü50. Mit Fischen dieser Größe hab ich dort nicht gerechnet. Hab dort übrigens noch nie geangelt.
Hab mir dann eine Stelle ausgeguckt, Angeln aufgebaut und los.
Zum Einsatz kamen die neue kürzere Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder und erstmals die 8'6'' Quivertip mit fest verbauter Glasspitze. Die Feeder fischte ich mit kleinem Drahtkorb und Wafter am Haarvorfach (heute 16er statt 18er Haken). An der Quivertip hatte ich ne alte Daiwa mit feiner Schnur montiert und das 16er Haken Picker-Rig mit 2SSG Schroten. Da habe ich Breadpunch und Dosenmais angeboten.

An der Feeder gab es nur Zupfer, keinen direkten Fischkontakt. An der Quivertip konnte ich dann fix Mini-Plötz (10cm-12cm?) und ähnlich kurze Rotfedern fangen. Dann ein sehr viel besserer Kontakt, Schwall im flachen Teich und mir kam die Schnur sauber gekappt entgegen. Ich tippe auf einen Hecht.
Neuaufbau der einfachen Montage, nach ein paar weiteren Rotfedern gab es massiven Widerstand, die feine Rute richtig krumm, die Bremse der kleinen Daiwa arbeitete ordentlich.





Beim ersten Anblick des Fisches dachte ich kurz an einen Satzi, es war aber ein Giebel.
43cm, neuer PB mit deutlichem Abstand zu früheren Fängen. Auf 8mm Breadpunch.


Am Abend gings nochmal kurz am Fluß nebenan, gleiches Besteck. Ein paar Details zu den neuen alten Ruten:





Beide Ruten sind mit relativ kurzen Korkgriffen ausgestattet. Gefällt mir super, ich sehe keinen Sinn in Ruten von 9 oder 10ft Länge mit längeren Griffen.
Natürlich verändert ein längerer Griff die Balance zum Positiven, vielleicht einer der Gründe dafür (auch bei modernen Ruten).





Ob die von/für „Fishing 2000” Antwerpen aufgebaute Rute tatsächlich auf einem Tri-Cast-Blank basiert weiß ich nicht.
Mir gefällt sie auf jeden Fall.





Als Rolle diente eine Daiwa SK750. Dieses Exemplar hat leider eine schwache Bügelfeder, läuft sonst super und ganz leise klackernd 
Der kurze Griff erinnert mich auch von der Form her an die „Winner”-Picker von Alan Brown.





Die Glasspitze ist fest verbaut und mit überraschend großen Ringen ausgestattet.
Auch das gefällt mir. Sie ist nicht „labberig weich”, aber auch keinesfalls zu hart.
Vorne ist das Material etwas uneben, keine Ahnung, ob da jemand mal Farbe entfernt hat oder woher das kommt.
Die Funktion scheint es nicht zu beeinträchtigen.

Von der Aktion her ist die kurze Trophy Kevlar Feeder deutlich „moderner”, viel verbindlicher im Kontakt zum Fisch. Schnell ist sie, das liebe ich, ohne hart zu sein. Geworfen habe ich bislang maximal mittelkleine 15gr-Körbe, etwas mehr ist sicher kein Problem. Aber ausreizen möchte ich das nicht, warum auch.

Die Quivertiprute ist weicher und etwas unverbindlicher in der Aktion. Eher eine Kurzdistanzrute, sie ist ja auch keine 9ft lang.

Ach ja, heute Abend: es gab am Fluß nebenan schnell Bisse auf Wafter, Plötz von etwa 20-25cm und ähnliche Güstern nahmen die kleinen „Dumbells”.
Wichtig scheint mir dabei der Einsatz mit Futterkorb (LiquiBread mit ein paar kleinen Pellets drin) zu sein. An der Quivertiprute habe ich wieder Breadpunch angeboten, ein bewährter Köder. Auch so gingen fix Plötz und Güstern ans Band (als Bomb-Rute gefischt, ohne Korb).
Der Wind (Nordost) war stärker als gedacht und ich mußte etwas an der Art der Rutenablage feilen, bis ich die Bisse gut verwandeln konnte.
Mit der kürzeren und weicheren Rute muß ich auf jeden Fall ausholender anschlagen als mit der Trophy Feeder.

Bin dann noch etwa 150m weiter zu einer anderen Stelle ganz in der Nähe, hier fing ich nur mit der Wafter-Rute auf Distanz.





Die Längs-Anköderung der Wafter-Dumbells per Spike/Bayonet habe ich nocht nicht probiert, heute ging es auch „quer mit Pelletband”.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Also Georg, was Du da in letzter Zeit aus Deinen Gewässern zauberst, ist überwältigend. Ein herzliches Petri zum Giebel PB. Ein wunderschöner Fisch.


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank für den herrlichen Film, Stephan, ich kann ja nur vermuten, wieviel Arbeit dahinter steckt.

Und danke für die netten Worte - irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, jetzt soviel wie möglich Angeln gehen zu sollen. 
Vielleicht unbewußte Angst vor ner Quarantäne oder Erkrankung oder was auch immer. Zum Glück paßt es derzeit mit der Arbeit.


----------



## skyduck

geomas Petri zum tollen Giebel. Mann das ist mal eine Ansage. Er sei dir von Herzen gegönnt. Leider gibt es hier meines Wissens die Art nicht mehr, auch keine Karauschen.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Dirk!
Mich wundert es etwas, daß es bei Dir keine Giebel gibt. Ich stand unter dem Eindruck, daß diese Art bundesweit auf dem Vormarsch ist.


Astacus74 - oh Mist, alles Gute für Dich und die Family. Hoffentlich bleibt Ihr wohlauf.


#tri-cast
Übrigens passen nicht alle Überschub-Spitzen, die auf dem Markt herumgeistern, auch auf/an alle für Überschubspitzen vorgesehenen Ruten.
Das fiel mir auf, als ich mit dem netten Holländer die von ihm mitgebrachten Ruten und Spitzen ansah. Nur als Hinweis für alle, die sich auf dem Second-Hand-Markt umschauen.
Er hatte auch superfeine und extralange Push-On-Tips von einem mir unbekannten Rutenbauer mitgebracht. Aber die waren selbst mir zu fein und filigran.


#fakebaits
Heute kamen sogenannte „Corn-Skins” von Enterprise Tackle - kleine hohle Maisförmige Gummikörner in gelb und weiß. Die sollten sich prima am Haar anködern lassen und können mit einer Prise echten Köders gefüllt werden, zum Beispiel mit einem Softpellet oder Teig...


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> und mit @Thomas. am Rhein


so dann jetzt erst mal zum Doc Fäden ziehen, und dann entspannt zum Rhein eine ü90 Barbe einen ü60 Aland fangen vielleicht noch eine Brasse von ü70, hat daci7 so gesagt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Fängern.
Besonders geomas zum Giebel PB.  

Wuemmehunter 
Danke für das stimmungsvolle Video, Stephan.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> so dann jetzt erst mal zum Doc Fäden ziehen, und dann entspannt zum Rhein eine ü90 Barbe einen ü60 Aland fangen vielleicht noch eine Brasse von ü70, hat daci7 so gesagt


Nicht zu vergessen die 60er Nase! No pressure man, no pressure in deed.


----------



## Slappy

daci7 schrieb:


> Beim Probeaufbau hab ich Dämlack erstmal die Bar zu fest draufgeschraubt und so (befürchte ich) das Innengewinde aus dem Futter gelöst.


Oh misst. Ich würde offen und ehrlich den Kundenservice kontaktieren. Manchmal wird man positiv überrascht


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Ich bin Euch ja noch den angekündigten Film von meiner ostermontäglichen Feedertour an die Elbe schuldig. Jetzt ist er fertig geschnitten und vertont und ich freue mich sehr, Euch mit diesem Kurzfilm  einen kleinen Eindruck von meinem Hausgewässer vermitteln zu können. Die Stelle ist übrigens für mich mit dem Fahrrad in nichtmal einer Viertelstunde zu erreichen.
> Hier der Link: https://youtu.be/onEFTOAUgpQ






Astacus74 schrieb:


> jetzt hat das blöde C auch mich und meine Kleine erwischt


Gute Besserung euch beiden. 





Bei mir gab es gestern sehr viel gezuppel und nur wenig entschlossene Bisse. 3 meiner Standard Brüstern konnte ich dennoch einen guten Abend wünschen.








Das nächste mal muss ich mal wieder den Waggler auspacken. Könnte sein das die Tinca doch noch da sind. 
Beim Ivan gab es nicht einen Biss.


----------



## geomas

Immer noch Nordost-Wind. Etwas zu viel für gemütlich Pietschen, solange man keinen perfekten Wiundschatten hat. Mal sehen.


----------



## Niklas32

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Ich bin Euch ja noch den angekündigten Film von meiner ostermontäglichen Feedertour an die Elbe schuldig. Jetzt ist er fertig geschnitten und vertont und ich freue mich sehr, Euch mit diesem Kurzfilm  einen kleinen Eindruck von meinem Hausgewässer vermitteln zu können. Die Stelle ist übrigens für mich mit dem Fahrrad in nichtmal einer Viertelstunde zu erreichen.
> Hier der Link: https://youtu.be/onEFTOAUgpQ


Was ein Käse! Wo bleiben denn da die penetranten Werbeanzeigen für Flüssignahrung und Produktplatzierungen, die traditionell zu einem guten Angelvideo gehören.

Spaß beiseite. Einfach toll wie Du die Eindrücke der Elblandschaft in das Video einarbeiten konntest. Wahnsinnig stimmungsvolle Aufnahmen. Ich habe das Video in einer kurzen Arbeitspause geschaut und fühlte mich gleich fast so entspannt als ob ich selbst am Wasser sitzen würde. Von solchen Filmen würde ich wahnsinnig gern noch viele mehr sehen. Vielen Dank fürs teilhaben lassen.


----------



## Mescalero

Was für ein Klasse Film Wuemmehunter !
Vielen Dank fürs Zeigen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tolles Video, Wuemmehunter. 





Und ein dickes Petri an alle für die tollen Fische und Bilder der letzten Tage.


----------



## Slappy

Heute Mittag hatte ich einen kleinen Wohnungskoller, genauso wie meine große. 
Also sind wir für 1,5h an Terrassengartenteich gegangen. 




Zum Vorschein kamen 4 Brüstern, die erste glücklicherweise nach max 10 Minuten.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil euch allen!! 

Wuemmehunter 
Stephan, auch von mir ein Dank für diesen wunderbaren Film! Futter für die Seele! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Ich bin Euch ja noch den angekündigten Film von meiner ostermontäglichen Feedertour an die Elbe schuldig. Jetzt ist er fertig geschnitten und vertont und ich freue mich sehr, Euch mit diesem Kurzfilm  einen kleinen Eindruck von meinem Hausgewässer vermitteln zu können. Die Stelle ist übrigens für mich mit dem Fahrrad in nichtmal einer Viertelstunde zu erreichen.
> Hier der Link: https://youtu.be/onEFTOAUgpQ


Grandios, wie üblich sehr gut gelungen. Leider nur zu kurz, deine Filme könnte ich Stundenlang sehen. Hab danach noch ein Filmchen übers Heringsangeln von dir gesehen. Den kannte ich noch nicht und war ebenfalls sehr gut.
Petri Heil noch an alle Erfolgreichen. Die Saison ist voll am laufen und ich komme hier nicht weg. Job und Arbeit am Haus hat mich wie immer voll im Griff, ich möchte ja auch mal fertig werden. Jetzt geht es ans Posen wickeln, bis dahin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Super Sache, Slappy , da scheint jemand richtig Spaß am gemeinsamen Angeln zu haben. Petri heil Euch beiden!!


----------



## geomas

Hier beißt es trotz des teilweise unangenehm frischen Nordostwindes nach wie vor richtig gut - heute Abend (massig) Plötz bis etwa 25cm und eine neugierige Güster. Auf kleine Wafter, Breadpunch, Dosenmais und Softhooker-Pellets.


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> Immer noch Nordost-Wind. Etwas zu viel für gemütlich Pietschen



Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.

Ja trotz der ungünstigen Wetterbedingungen bin ich heute zum Abend, an den Fluss gefahren.
Der Wind ist schon sehr belastend und eine zuverlässige Biss Kontrolle ist nicht möglich.
Trotzdem konnte ich einige Fische langen. Nicht die Größen und die Stückzahlen wie bei den letzten male, aber besser als nichts.
Brotflocken gingen heute gar nicht. Der beste Köder sind Mistwürmer und Maden. Auch auf Mais ging nichts.


----------



## Dace

Petri allen die draußen und erfolgreich waren! Da sind schöne Fische dabei! 

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch mal am Flüsschen vorbei geschaut. Auf die Gruppe gesehen gibt es gute Barben-Fänge, es sind sogar auch ein paar "double-figure" Specimen-Fische dabei, aber so richtig will es bei mir mit den Barben noch nicht, die neuen Ruten sind noch nicht eingeweiht.

Im Moment steht alles auf dem Prüfstand, ich glaube aber, dass das sonnige Wetter mit dem sch... O oder N oder beides Wind sich nicht so wirklich positiv auswirkt und die Laichzeit tut sein übriges dazu. Auf der Insel ist "closed season", die wissen warum. 

Gestern konnte ich aber einen schönen 68er Flussbrassen sicher keschern. Das macht Hoffnung!












Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Eieiei, was für ein „Dampfer” von Brassen, herzliches Petri, lieber Roland!!
Dumme Frage: war der Beifang beim Barben-Ansitz oder ein gezielter Fang?


----------



## Dace

Danke Georg. Der Fisch wurde beim Barbenansitz gefangen. Der Biss war ähnlich dem eines Karpfenruns und als Fluss-Brassen hat er an der Hardy Clarissa Carp 11' ordentlich Rabatz gemacht. Mit eben mal auf die Seite und rein ziehen war mit dem nicht zu machen. Etwas mager war der Milchner, denke als Rogner wäre der wohl properer gewesen. Ich hatte ein paar Hände Pellets dazu geworfen und dann sind die Brassen meistens nicht weit. Werde ich wohl nicht mehr machen. Ich denk noch mal nach.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

So, ich starte gleich zu mindestens einem weiteren Dorfteich. 

Ziel ist ein Teich, an dem ich vor fast 3 Jahren erfolglos geangelt habe. Vielleicht klappts dort heute. 
Sonst gehts weiter.





__





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Oder ne Zuchtkiste für Maden draus machen. Genau. Draußen in die Sonne stellen und der Rest erledigt sich von alleine.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Ziel ist ein Teich, an dem ich vor fast 3 Jahren erfolglos geangelt habe. Vielleicht klappts dort heute.
> Sonst gehts weiter.



Na, dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen für einen schönen und erfolgreichen Angeltag.

Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil und viel Vergnügen, Georg! 
So Dorfteiche haben schon ganz einen besonderen Charme. Leider sind diese bei uns mittlerweile so gut wie ausgestorben. 
Karauschen kenne ich nur noch aus Kindertagen und auch Schleien sind an unserem kleinen Fluss absolute Ausnahmen. Hier trägt sicherlich auch der gute Wallerbestand mit dazu bei. 

Hier mal ein Foto aus alter Zeit (60er/70er Jahre) Gefangen in Omas Garten von einem Verwandten. 







Dace Petri Heil zur Specimen Brachse. Tolle Rute übrigens. Ein seltenes Stück, richtig?! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein seltenes Stück, richtig?!



Danke Ti-it. Ja, die taucht in Deutschland seltener auf. Habe ich mal in einem kleinen Angelladen bei uns um die Ecke vor ein paar Jahren für 75,00 EUR gekauft!  "Will keiner haben", sagte der Angelladeninhaber, die wollen lieber Carbon ...

Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Petri ihr lieben Mitükel, 

besonders an Dace für den tollen Brummer, das Thema hatten wir ja letztens und es freut mich mal wieder so große Exemplare zu sehen.

Wuemmehunter Toller Film, du bist da echt sehr talentiert und ich bewundere sowohl deine Filmkunst wie auch deine Jahresbücher. Hat mich dazu animiert auch mal ein Jahres Fangbuch zu schreiben, ist aber echt schwierig und viel Arbeit das halbwegs aktuell zu halten, selbst wenn man es wie ich nur grobschlächtig mit Word macht...

Ich war gestern noch für 2 Stunden am Haussee. Es war echt windig und wurde dadurch auch echt frisch. Als futter habe ich diesmal das Quick Skimmer von Browning verwendet, als Köder 3-3 Pinkies am 10er Eisen.
Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe tatsächlich und ausschließlich um die 20 kleine Brassen bis max 25 cm (die meißten eher 15 - 18cm) gefangen. Da war ich echt verdutzt. Ich weiß zwar um die grobe Selektierung bei Futter durch Geschmak, Geruch und Inhalt, aber war das nun einfach nur Zufall oder kann es wirklich was damit zu tun haben? 
Wenn ja hol ich mir als nächstes das Big Bream Futter .


----------



## geomas

Haha, guter Plan, skyduck - bin schon auf Deine „Big Breamns” gespannt... Und erstmal Petri zu den Skimmern.


Ich war vorhin an zwei kleinen Teichen und habe mir weder die Hände noch den Kescher naß gemacht - nicht ein Zupfer. Das Wasser stand in beiden Teichen außergewöhnlich hoch. Konnte immerhin noch ein mir bislang unbekanntes kleines Gewässer zu Fuß umrunden und mögliche Angelstellen ausbaldowern. Vielleicht gehts heute Abend noch mal kurz zum Fluß nebenan. Der Wind ist nicht ohne derzeit.


----------



## geomas

Kurze Zusammenfassung - war heute Vormittag bei drei Gewässern, zwei davoin habe ich erfolglos befischt.

Den Anfang machte ein Dorfteich, an dem ich bereits vor etwa drei Jahren scheiterte:





Das Wasser schien mir hoch zu stehen, der Pegel war auf jeden Fall sehr viel höher als damals.
Das Dorf ist nicht sehr weit weg, liegt aber abseits meiner üblichen Routen (beruflich und privat).
Das Wasser war sehr klar, Fischaktivität konnte ich nicht beobachten. 
Bin aber davon überzeugt, daß dort „gute Fische” drin sind.

Bin dann weiter zu einem anderen Teich. Dort habe ich vor drei Jahren schöne Giebel fangen können.





Auch hier stand das Wasser sehr viel höher als erwartet. Habe einen Einheimischen gefragt - der kannte den Teich auch nicht in dieser „Fülle”.
An den Bibberspitzen tat sich nichts außer dem „windverursachten Biegen”. Ich werde es dort sicher demnächst noch mal mit der Posenrute versuchen.

Wollte mir dann noch ein anderes Kleingewässer ansehen, bin auf dem Weg dann an einem noch wieder anderen Teich hängengeblieben.
Den habe ich zu Fuß umrundet, der Teich sieht gut aus. Die Angelsachen blieben im Wagen. Auch hier wieder viel Wasser. 





Ein schönes Gewässer, wegen der Form und Ufervegetation was für etwas kräftigeres Gerät.


Tja, am Abend bin ich nochmals los, wollte die dritte vom netten Holländer erworbene Rute kurz antesten. Es ist eine normal lange (11'4'' etwa) Trophy Kevlar Feeder. Davon habe ich schon zwei und liebe die Teile total. Diese hier wurde mit einem Schraubrollenhalter aufgebaut oder nachgerüstet. Da ich öfters die Rolle „in der Hand hatte” beim Angeln fand ich die Idee gut, eins dieser Rutenmodelle mit Schraubrollenhalter zu haben.
Die Ausführung gefällt mir optisch irgendwie, auch wenn sie nicht sehr praktisch ist (am besten gefallen mir „Screw-Down”-Rollenhalter.

Es biß sehr mittelmäßig. Einen Plötz von knapp Ü20 konnte ich übertölpeln, das wars dann auch. Für „Action” sorgte noch eine Fledermaus, die tief in der Dämmerung gegen die Mono ballerte. Ich hoffe, es geht ihr gut...

Ach ja - einmal im Leben wollte ich ein cooles Foto wie die Streetfisher es lieben machen:





Flasche leer, Kescher trocken...

In diesem Sinne Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Astacus74

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Ich bin Euch ja noch den angekündigten Film von meiner ostermontäglichen Feedertour an die Elbe schuldig. Jetzt ist er fertig geschnitten und vertont und ich freue mich sehr, Euch mit diesem Kurzfilm einen kleinen Eindruck von meinem Hausgewässer vermitteln zu können. Die Stelle ist übrigens für mich mit dem Fahrrad in nichtmal einer Viertelstunde zu erreichen.
> Hier der Link:



Ja so schauts aus bei uns an der Elbe hast du superschön eingefangen, wenn einer sagt das ist geschönt,
Ha eher untertrieben
wir leben und angeln da wo andere Urlaub machen, gern mehr davon.



geomas schrieb:


> Das war heute schon wieder ein schöner Angeltag mit zwei kurzen Sessions.
> 
> Nach einem Arztbesuch bin ich aufs Land gefahren, zu einem kleinen Dorfteich, der typischerweise zum Ende des Frühjahrs hin bereits komplett verkrautet ist. Heute war er gut befischbar. Ein kurzer Gang am Uferstreifen offenbarte spielende Kleinfische an der Wasseroberfläche und die Überreste eine größeren Cypriniden. Ich vermute Tinca Ü50. Mit Fischen dieser Größe hab ich dort nicht gerechnet. Hab dort übrigens noch nie geangelt.
> Hab mir dann eine Stelle ausgeguckt, Angeln aufgebaut und los.
> Zum Einsatz kamen die neue kürzere Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder und erstmals die 8'6'' Quivertip mit fest verbauter Glasspitze. Die Feeder fischte ich mit kleinem Drahtkorb und Wafter am Haarvorfach (heute 16er statt 18er Haken). An der Quivertip hatte ich ne alte Daiwa mit feiner Schnur montiert und das 16er Haken Picker-Rig mit 2SSG Schroten. Da habe ich Breadpunch und Dosenmais angeboten.
> 
> An der Feeder gab es nur Zupfer, keinen direkten Fischkontakt. An der Quivertip konnte ich dann fix Mini-Plötz (10cm-12cm?) und ähnlich kurze Rotfedern fangen. Dann ein sehr viel besserer Kontakt, Schwall im flachen Teich und mir kam die Schnur sauber gekappt entgegen. Ich tippe auf einen Hecht.
> Neuaufbau der einfachen Montage, nach ein paar weiteren Rotfedern gab es massiven Widerstand, die feine Rute richtig krumm, die Bremse der kleinen Daiwa arbeitete ordentlich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beim ersten Anblick des Fisches dachte ich kurz an einen Satzi, es war aber ein Giebel.
> 43cm, neuer PB mit deutlichem Abstand zu früheren Fängen. Auf 8mm Breadpunch.
> 
> 
> Am Abend gings nochmal kurz am Fluß nebenan, gleiches Besteck. Ein paar Details zu den neuen alten Ruten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beide Ruten sind mit relativ kurzen Korkgriffen ausgestattet. Gefällt mir super, ich sehe keinen Sinn in Ruten von 9 oder 10ft Länge mit längeren Griffen.
> Natürlich verändert ein längerer Griff die Balance zum Positiven, vielleicht einer der Gründe dafür (auch bei modernen Ruten).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ob die von/für „Fishing 2000” Antwerpen aufgebaute Rute tatsächlich auf einem Tri-Cast-Blank basiert weiß ich nicht.
> Mir gefällt sie auf jeden Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Als Rolle diente eine Daiwa SK750. Dieses Exemplar hat leider eine schwache Bügelfeder, läuft sonst super und ganz leise klackernd
> Der kurze Griff erinnert mich auch von der Form her an die „Winner”-Picker von Alan Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Glasspitze ist fest verbaut und mit überraschend großen Ringen ausgestattet.
> Auch das gefällt mir. Sie ist nicht „labberig weich”, aber auch keinesfalls zu hart.
> Vorne ist das Material etwas uneben, keine Ahnung, ob da jemand mal Farbe entfernt hat oder woher das kommt.
> Die Funktion scheint es nicht zu beeinträchtigen.
> 
> Von der Aktion her ist die kurze Trophy Kevlar Feeder deutlich „moderner”, viel verbindlicher im Kontakt zum Fisch. Schnell ist sie, das liebe ich, ohne hart zu sein. Geworfen habe ich bislang maximal mittelkleine 15gr-Körbe, etwas mehr ist sicher kein Problem. Aber ausreizen möchte ich das nicht, warum auch.
> 
> Die Quivertiprute ist weicher und etwas unverbindlicher in der Aktion. Eher eine Kurzdistanzrute, sie ist ja auch keine 9ft lang.
> 
> Ach ja, heute Abend: es gab am Fluß nebenan schnell Bisse auf Wafter, Plötz von etwa 20-25cm und ähnliche Güstern nahmen die kleinen „Dumbells”.
> Wichtig scheint mir dabei der Einsatz mit Futterkorb (LiquiBread mit ein paar kleinen Pellets drin) zu sein. An der Quivertiprute habe ich wieder Breadpunch angeboten, ein bewährter Köder. Auch so gingen fix Plötz und Güstern ans Band (als Bomb-Rute gefischt, ohne Korb).
> Der Wind (Nordost) war stärker als gedacht und ich mußte etwas an der Art der Rutenablage feilen, bis ich die Bisse gut verwandeln konnte.
> Mit der kürzeren und weicheren Rute muß ich auf jeden Fall ausholender anschlagen als mit der Trophy Feeder.
> 
> Bin dann noch etwa 150m weiter zu einer anderen Stelle ganz in der Nähe, hier fing ich nur mit der Wafter-Rute auf Distanz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Längs-Anköderung der Wafter-Dumbells per Spike/Bayonet habe ich nocht nicht probiert, heute ging es auch „quer mit Pelletband”.


Du verstehst es einen mit deinen Berichten zu begeistern wieder mal ein super Bericht schöne Fische und super Gerät  
aber auch an alle anderen Fänger und ihren Berichten ein dickes Petri Heil und Danke für die Berichte




Slappy schrieb:


> Heute Mittag hatte ich einen kleinen Wohnungskoller, genauso wie meine große.
> Also sind wir für 1,5h an Terrassengartenteich gegangen.



Schön das deine Große mit zum angeln geht,   da hoffe ich bei meiner ja auch drauf kriegt immer mal einen Happen
vom Angel mit (langsam anfüttern)  



Dace schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich aber einen schönen 68er Flussbrassen sicher keschern. Das macht Hoffnung!



Petri Heil, zu dem Brummer Klasse Fisch 



skyduck schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar um die grobe Selektierung bei Futter durch Geschmak, Geruch und Inhalt, aber war das nun einfach nur Zufall oder kann es wirklich was damit zu tun haben?
> Wenn ja hol ich mir als nächstes das Big Bream Futter



Auch kleine Fische wollen gefangen werden (wenn du das Futter gefunden hast gern per Pn an mich)   



geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - einmal im Leben wollte ich ein cooles Foto wie die Streetfisher es lieben machen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flasche leer, Kescher trocken...



Na na nicht das du abtrünig wirst wir brauchen dich hier 

Ach ich habe noch einen kleinen Nachtrag ich hatte mir ja diese Bissanzeiger gedealt

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-rutenspitzen-bissanzeiger-1stueck--18796.html

Als Spitzenlicht anstatt Knicklicht Top sehr zu empfehlen, die rote Blink Bissanzeigefunktion kannste aber getrost vergessen damit fängst du nur Selbstmörder...da hängt der Fisch schon am Haken und zapelt,dann fängt das erst an zu blinken.
Mal sehen die muß ich bei den Schlangenöbeln noch ausführlich testen.


Gruß Frank


Ps. Kleine Randinfo meiner Kleinen geht es supie und Papi hat auch keine größeren C-Beschwerden, so sollte es allen Betroffenen gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Kurze Zusammenfassung - war heute Vormittag bei drei Gewässern, zwei davoin habe ich erfolglos befischt.
> 
> Den Anfang machte ein Dorfteich, an dem ich bereits vor etwa drei Jahren scheiterte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wasser schien mir hoch zu stehen, der Pegel war auf jeden Fall sehr viel höher als damals.
> Das Dorf ist nicht sehr weit weg, liegt aber abseits meiner üblichen Routen (beruflich und privat).
> Das Wasser war sehr klar, Fischaktivität konnte ich nicht beobachten.
> Bin aber davon überzeugt, daß dort „gute Fische” drin sind.
> 
> Bin dann weiter zu einem anderen Teich. Dort habe ich vor drei Jahren schöne Giebel fangen können.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auch hier stand das Wasser sehr viel höher als erwartet. Habe einen Einheimischen gefragt - der kannte den Teich auch nicht in dieser „Fülle”.
> An den Bibberspitzen tat sich nichts außer dem „windverursachten Biegen”. Ich werde es dort sicher demnächst noch mal mit der Posenrute versuchen.
> 
> Wollte mir dann noch ein anderes Kleingewässer ansehen, bin auf dem Weg dann an einem noch wieder anderen Teich hängengeblieben.
> Den habe ich zu Fuß umrundet, der Teich sieht gut aus. Die Angelsachen blieben im Wagen. Auch hier wieder viel Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein schönes Gewässer, wegen der Form und Ufervegetation was für etwas kräftigeres Gerät.
> 
> 
> Tja, am Abend bin ich nochmals los, wollte die dritte vom netten Holländer erworbene Rute kurz antesten. Es ist eine normal lange (11'4'' etwa) Trophy Kevlar Feeder. Davon habe ich schon zwei und liebe die Teile total. Diese hier wurde mit einem Schraubrollenhalter aufgebaut oder nachgerüstet. Da ich öfters die Rolle „in der Hand hatte” beim Angeln fand ich die Idee gut, eins dieser Rutenmodelle mit Schraubrollenhalter zu haben.
> Die Ausführung gefällt mir optisch irgendwie, auch wenn sie nicht sehr praktisch ist (am besten gefallen mir „Screw-Down”-Rollenhalter.
> 
> Es biß sehr mittelmäßig. Einen Plötz von knapp Ü20 konnte ich übertölpeln, das wars dann auch. Für „Action” sorgte noch eine Fledermaus, die tief in der Dämmerung gegen die Mono ballerte. Ich hoffe, es geht ihr gut...
> 
> Ach ja - einmal im Leben wollte ich ein cooles Foto wie die Streetfisher es lieben machen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flasche leer, Kescher trocken...
> 
> In diesem Sinne Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!



Super Fotos, tolle Gerätschaften, wunderschöne Teiche und ein faszinierender Bericht.

Petri Heil lieber Georg.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen, tolle Bilder super Fische.
Bin gerade auch am Wasser, und einer ist schon  im Kescher gelandet . Alles weitere später, der Empfang hier ist sehr schlecht


----------



## rhinefisher

Wirklich toll diese romantischen Gewässer und teils wunderschönen Fische..
Am Montag war ich auch für einige Stunden am Bach, und es war auch wirklich schön, doch völlig Fischfrei.
Allerdings hatte ich einen richtig starken Biss; ich nehme Kontakt auf, ziehe, spüre heftigen Wiederstand und die Montage kommt mir entgegen.
Da hatte ich wohl nicht angeschlagen....
Idiot halt...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Heiteres Flüsseraten: An welchem Flüsschen darf ich (leider ohne Feederruten) mein Wochenende verbringen?


----------



## Hecht100+

Für die Mosel fehlen die Berge, Rhein hätte für mich zu wenig Strömung und für den Rhein ist das Fahrgastschiff sehr klein, Elbe bist du immer, fällt also auch aus. Bleibt also Main oder Donau. Main wäre dann aber ziemlich im Endstadium, also so ab AB. Aber gibt es da Fahrgastschiffe?? Tippe also dann doch stark auf Donau.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Heiteres Flüsseraten: An welchem Flüsschen darf ich (leider ohne Feederruten) mein Wochenende verbringen?
> Anhang anzeigen 404665


Der flache Horizont und die Kirchturmarchitektur deuten auf jeden Fall in Richtung Norden.... hmmm..


----------



## Minimax

Nach Äonen der Angdllähmung hab ichs endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft, und dann gleich ans Langstreckenflüsschen- zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr, das letzte mal war ich glaube im Oktober hier.
Unfassbar wenig Wasser, und beim ersten Swim gabs nicht einen Zupfer. Könnt gut sein, das ich heut ne Klatsche kassiere..


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es ist tatsächlich der Rhein. Ich habe dieses Wochenende einen Termin in Bonn.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich der Rhein. Ich habe dieses Wochenende einen Termin in Bonn.


Also, nördlich der Alpen, wollte ich sagen. Öchöm.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Alles eine Sache der Perspektive. Das Objektiv nach Süden gerichtet, sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Flüsschen...


----------



## Thomas.

Noch mal Petri allen, und besonders Dace für den ganz Böse guckenden Brassen Tolles Tier.

nach dem ich die letzten zwei Tage als Schneider nach Hause gegangen bin, habe ich es  heute mit Gewalt versucht und das Große Besteck aufgefahren, heißt mit Drei Ruten zum Flüsschen, Gottlob brauche ich nicht weit laufen und nach 3x hin und her war alles an seinen Platz.



Rute eins meine neue Mad(DAM)1,5lb 12ftTwinTipp, Köder PopUp, Rutte zwei die Letztjährige Daiwa TwinTipp 1,5lb12ft (OCC) Köder BP, und Nr. drei extra fürs Flüsschen geholt ein 9ft Beastmaster WG.20-50gr. Köder CurryTulip 
es hat dann etwas gedauert bis ich alles aufgebaut hatte, aber es waren eine menge Döbel am Platz, nach dem ich die zwei Twin ausgelegt hatte kam dann die BM mit Tulip als letzte ins Wasser.
Die ganze Aktion hat mal locker 50min gedauert.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hier mal meine hoch komplizierte Montage
ja und dann hieß es erstmal warten, und so wollte ich mir nach getaner Arbeit erst mal eine Kurbel, aber nix, die Beastmaster die ich mir ja extra für dort gekauft habe und schon 15-20mal mitgeschleppt hatte ohne das sie einen Fisch gebracht hatte schlug nach dem sie keine 5min gelegen hatte derbe aus, und nach einem kurzen heftigen Drill konnte ich einen ü50er landen, leider hatte der Knabe so einen tullus gemacht das der Platz wo gerade noch ca. 25 Döbel standen wie ausgestorben war, ich blieb noch 1 Stunde aber nix. also ab zum nächsten Platz.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 feine Sache so eine Schnellkopplung, braucht man nicht mit den ganzen Stiel hantieren.





ich habe dann noch 3x den Platz gewechselt (mit einer Rute und ohne Stuhl) aber es tat sich nix mehr, schön war es wie immer.
morgen werde ich ganz früh noch mal kurz los, ich muss noch unbedingt mit meiner neuen alten nicht Shimano Rolle (Daiwa SS 1600) einen Fisch Drillen


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Flüsschen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404677


Petri, zieh was raaauuus!

Bei mir waren bisher 4 Swims, 4 Nieten. Das Langstreckenflüsschen ist noch nicht ready. Wenn ich mich spute, und quer zurück durch die Mark Brandenburg pese, kann ich mein Glück nochmal am Hausflüsschen versuchen.
Edit: Petri, lieber Thomas. Was für ein prächtiger Bursche!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, zieh was raaauuus!



Schon passiert.
Ein massiver ca. sechpfündiger Döbel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Plötzen beißen auch....


----------



## Professor Tinca

So. Schluss für heute. Zu windig.

Es gab ne Handvoll Plötzen, eine Güster und vier Döbel.


----------



## skyduck

Wir waren heute auf großer Tour die 3 Seen und die Emsstrecke von unserem neuen Verein zu erkunden. Bericht folgt. Dann haben wir diesen Burschen entdeckt. Leider stellte sich beim Näherkommen raus, dass er schon das zeitliche gesegnet hatte. Aber große Karpfen gibt es schon einmal…


----------



## Riesenangler

Es geht weiter.


----------



## geomas

Super, daß die Durststrecke bei Dir offensichtlich ein Ende gefunden hat, Thomas. ! Petri zu dem stattlichen Dickkopf und danke für den reich illustrierten Bericht!

Petri auch in den Osten, lieber Professor Tinca - ne schöne Strecke hast Du wieder mal hingelegt!

Schön ists offenbar am Rhein, schade, daß Du, rhinefisher , den Knallerbiß nicht in einen gelandeten Fisch verwandeln konntest und Du, Wuemmehunter , „nur zur Arbeit” den Fluß besucht hast.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend kurz am Fluß, es biß ganz gut und zwar auf rotorange gefärbten und ordentlich aromatisierten „Fruit Mix”-Mais von Timarmix.
Sowohl an der kurzen Trophy Kevlar Feeder (mit 15gr Feeder und LB darin) als auch an der Quivertip-Rute („16er-Haken-Pickerrig” mit 3 SSG-Shots) bissen die Plötz. Die Größe war ausbaufähig, etwa knapp unter bis gut über 20cm waren die Rotaugen.





Die ungefärbte (=blaßgelblichdurchsichtige) Glasspitze der Quivertiprute war in der Dämmerung schwer zu erkennen, dennoch ist die Rute schon jetzt eine meiner Lieblingspeitschen. Auch wenn die Aktion der kurzen Trophy Kevlar Feeder noch direkter ist. Sorry, hatte nur das Telefon mit und dessen Kamera schwächelt in der Dämmerung.


----------



## skyduck

so wie bereits angeteasert haben wir heute mal unser neues Vereinsrevier unter die Lupe genommen und ich muss sagen ich bin echt begreistert. alle 3 Seen sind teilweise bis ganz in Vereinsbesitz. Alle sind sie komplett großräumig umzäunt, landschaftlich ruhig gelegen und nur für Vereinsmitglieder über jeweils 2 Tore mit Schlüssel zugänglich. Alles ist gut gepflegt und es sind Angelstellen frei geschnitten und zugänglich. Die Frequenz war bei allen 3 Gewässern mäßig und setzte sich hauptsächlich aus Carpys zusammen und einen einsammen Spinboy. Es ist wirklich sehr viel Platz und Ruhe. Den nächst gelegenen See kann ich mit den Bike in ca. 25 Minuten erreichen. Hier soll es einen guten Weißfischbestand und auch Schleien geben. Vielleicht finde ich hier auch einmal eine Karausche oder Giebel...

See1:












See2












See3












Nächstes Mal werden wir die Ems besuchen und deren Altarm, sowie die Wersemündung, da muss ich nur erst ein paar gute Sttellen suchen an die man gut rankommt und auch etwas sieht.

Auf jeden Fall schaue ich sehr gespannt in dieses Anglerjahr, eine so schöne Auswahl hatte ich schon wirklich lange nicht mehr...


----------



## Joe Overlander

Hallo Miteinander,

Ich benutze mal diesen schönen Thread um mich vorzustellen(habe mich grade angemeldet).
Ich bin der Johannes (40) und habe mich während Corona dazu durchgerungen, meinen Angelschein zu machen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 An der Sieg aufgewachsen war ich schon immer recht angelaffin. Und da ich mit Familie jetzt wieder in die Heimat gezogen bin und die Sieg nur 150m weg ist, war es wirklich an der Zeit das wieder weiter zu verfolgen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Ok- im Verein bin ich noch nicht und auf Tageskarte hab ich auch noch nix gefangen, aber:
Bin grade in Südfrankreich und habe hier am Gardon meinen endlich mal was schönes gefangen .



Karpfen, 70cm, 5-6 kg(?)

War übrigens in der Pfanne und als Suppe äußerst lecker und nicht modderig.

So jetzt eine Anfängerfrage:
Gerät war Cormoran BlackMaster Tele 5-30g 270cm, Daiwa Ninja A 3000, Shimano Technium 0,28er mit 6er Haken, 30g Sargblei, zwei Maiskörner 

Ist das ok für den Fisch?? Oder hab ich nur Glück gehabt, daß der nicht mein Gerät zerstört hat? 
Für mich ist das ein großer Fisch gewesen und ich hatte die ganze Zeit Schiss, daß etwas nicht halten könnte (Rute). Aber welcher Fischgröße wären die Sorgen vielleicht berechtigt? Meine zweite Rute ist eine Daiwa ninja x Spin 20-60g(?) in 270cm als Steckrute. Liegt zu Hause weil kein Platz mehr im Auto war 

Naja- genug geschrieben. Danke an alle, die bis hier hin gelesen haben


----------



## Tricast

skyduck : Dann wünschen wir Dir viel Spaß an den schönen neuen Gewässern. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

Ganz schön was los hier heute, schöne Bilder und klasse Fische. Petri zu der herausragenden Döbelstrecke Professor Tinca  und natürlich der tolle Döbel von Thomas. , strammer Bursche!

Etwas kann ich auch dazu beitragen. Getrieben durch die präsentierten Fänge und Bilder hier habe ich eine kleine Spätschicht eingelegt.

Ich wollte es nochmal mit der Barbe probieren, das Wetter schien mir heute gut zu sein.

Als Rute montierte ich eine Conoflex 11' - 1 3/4 lb TC, die Shimano Baitrunner 6000 GTE ist mit 30er Maxima gespult. Als Vorfach habe ich ein 15lb coated Braid mit einem 6er P. Drennan Barbel Specialist montiert.

Ich habe an der ausgewählten Stelle letztes Jahr mit einer ähnlichen Gerätemontage vier Fische verloren, bei dreien war die Schnur gerissen.

Als Köder kam ein 2 cm im Durchmesser großes Stück Käse ans Haar. Ein paar Köderproben gab es als Lockfutter.

Inzwischen waren schon knapp drei Stunden um, und ich hatte schon wieder einen "Blank-Tag" vor Augen, als wie aus dem nichts die Rutenspitze förmlich ansatzlos herumgerissen wurde und der Bissanzeiger jaulte auf. Nach dem Anschlag setzte der Fisch seinen Weg unbeirrt fort. Langsam nahm ich dem Fisch etwas "Fahrt" ab und bekam ihn Stück für Stück näher ran und besser Kontrolle. Es dauerte aber noch eine Zeit, bis er im Rotlicht der Stirnlampe im Unterfangkescher verschwand - eine herrliche 80 cm "double figure barbel".






Noch etwas aufgeregt köderte ich neu an und warf aus. Es war eine ganze Zeit ohne Biss vergangen und ich beschäftigte mich so langsam mit dem Einpacken. Vorher wollte ich aber die Blase noch leeren und war gerade zwei Schritte zur Seite gegangen, da hörte ich im Rücken den Bissanzeiger - die nächste Barbe war am Haken. Sicher konnte ich eine kleinere Barbe von 66 cm in den Unterfangkescher führen!






Das war eine gelungene Spätschicht, darauf kann ich aufbauen!

Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So. Schluss für heute. Zu windig.
> 
> Es gab ne Handvoll Plötzen, eine Güster und vier Döbel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404689


Wundervolle Strecke, ganz herzliches Petri. Ich sehe mit Freuden wie die Johnnies in Dein Flüsschen zurückkehren  


Dace schrieb:


> Ganz schön was los hier heute, schöne Bilder und klasse Fische. Petri zu der herausragenden Döbelstrecke Professor Tinca  und natürlich der tolle Döbel von Thomas. , strammer Bursche!
> 
> Etwas kann ich auch dazu beitragen. Getrieben durch die präsentierten Fänge und Bilder hier habe ich eine kleine Spätschicht eingelegt.
> 
> Ich wollte es nochmal mit der Barbe probieren, das Wetter schien mir heute gut zu sein.
> 
> Als Rute montierte ich eine Conoflex 11' - 1 3/4 lb TC, die Shimano Baitrunner 6000 GTE ist mit 30er Maxima gespult. Als Vorfach habe ich ein 15lb coated Braid mit einem 6er P. Drennan Barbel Specialist montiert.
> 
> Ich habe an der ausgewählten Stelle letztes Jahr mit einer ähnlichen Gerätemontage vier Fische verloren, bei dreien war die Schnur gerissen.
> 
> Als Köder kam ein 2 cm im Durchmesser großes Stück Käse ans Haar. Ein paar Köderproben gab es als Lockfutter.
> 
> Inzwischen waren schon knapp drei Stunden um, und ich hatte schon wieder einen "Blank-Tag" vor Augen, als wie aus dem nichts die Rutenspitze förmlich ansatzlos herumgerissen wurde und der Bissanzeiger jaulte auf. Nach dem Anschlag setzte der Fisch seinen Weg unbeirrt fort. Langsam nahm ich dem Fisch etwas "Fahrt" ab und bekam ihn Stück für Stück näher ran und besser Kontrolle. Es dauerte aber noch eine Zeit, bis er im Rotlicht der Stirnlampe im Unterfangkescher verschwand - eine herrliche 80 cm "double figure barbel".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404748
> 
> 
> Noch etwas aufgeregt köderte ich neu an und warf aus. Es war eine ganze Zeit ohne Biss vergangen und ich beschäftigte mich so langsam mit dem Einpacken. Vorher wollte ich aber die Blase noch leeren und war gerade zwei Schritte zur Seite gegangen, da hörte ich im Rücken den Bissanzeiger - die nächste Barbe war am Haken. Sicher konnte ich eine kleinere Barbe von 66 cm in den Unterfangkescher führen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404749
> 
> 
> Das war eine gelungene Spätschicht, darauf kann ich aufbauen!
> 
> Tight lines


Herrliche Fische, lieber Dace- Herzliches Petri und Kompliment. Die tollen Barben unserer Mittelgebirgs-Ükel lassen mein Herz immer hüpfen, und betrüben es zugleich, lebe ich doch in Brandenburg, den Barbenlosen Land.  

Aber hey, wir haben stramme Güstern hier...


----------



## geomas

Güstern...


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Güstern...


Schn..
Ahem. Entschuldigung. Ja, die mächtige Güster, heimliche Herrin der Seen, Flüsse und Meere.

Ein magischer Fisch, mit magischen Fähigkeiten: sie kann sich an 1-Zoll-Kantenlängen Tulipwürfel mit 2er Haken haken, auch wenn sie nur Spannenlang ist.* selbst Raubfische zollen der wunderbaren Blicca Respekt, denn wie sollte man sich sonst erklären, das sie als Köderfisch verschmäht wird?
Oh, und welche Freude sie dem Angler macht- selbst kapitale Exemplare (sog.'Stromgüstern') erleichtern uns den Sport, indem sie sich praktisch widerstandslos einkurbeln lassen.
Es ist eine weitere Tugend der Güster, das sie so mutig die Rotaugen, Brassen und Döbel vom Futterplatz vertreibt.

Ich freue mich über jede Güster die ich fange- denn ist sie nicht in ihrer Perfektion das Symbol der Schöpfung an sich? Ich werde dann bei der Landung immer ganz andächtig: "Denk dran, Minimax, das ist auch ein Wirbeltier und eine Mitkreatur"

Hier ein schönes (von dreien) Exemplar von heute:





Herzliche Güster,
Minimax

*Ich musste einmal miterleben, wie sich ein Student -ungelogen- mit einem Suppenlöffel(!) fast das Auge(!) ausgestochen hat. In einem Augenblick sitzt er noch auf der Bank und Löffeln, plötzlich liegt das Arme Hascherl am Boden und brüllt wie am Spiess. Totales Drama. Distriktkrankenhaus, Augenklappe, 3 Tage später ab in den Flieger nach Deutschland. Gottseidank keine Folgeschäden. Ins Auge! Mit einem stumpfen Suppenlöffel! Aus Alu!
Heute Denke ich, der arme Ferdinand (Name geändert) war eine verzauberte Güster. Das würd auch seine Glubschaugen erklären. Und die vielen Pickel Metazerkarien. Der Arme arme Ferdinand. Eine Legende.


----------



## daci7

skyduck schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auf großer Tour die 3 Seen und die Emsstrecke von unserem neuen Verein zu erkunden. Bericht folgt. Dann haben wir diesen Burschen entdeckt. Leider stellte sich beim Näherkommen raus, dass er schon das zeitliche gesegnet hatte. Aber große Karpfen gibt es schon einmal…den


Woooaaahhh- ein echter Geisterkarpfen! Richtig gruselig, der Bursche.

Hier am Niederrhein ist bisher echt tote Hose dieses Jahr ... es gab immer mal wieder Fische aber weder am Altarm noch im großen Strom konnte ich Fische an den Platz binden bzw. den honeypot finden. Naja, das wird schon wieder. Ich tröste mich derweil mit Tacklekäufen und Vorbereitung, das befriedigt auch irgendwie, ist aber leider ein Methadonprogramm ... 
Die kommende Woche wird leider nicht gefischt, dann soll aber wieder angegriffen werden.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Professor Tinca Dace Minimax geomas 
besonders die Barben gefallen mir sehr gut, leider bin ich bis heute noch nie in den Genuss gekommen eine zu fangen, dafür noch mal ein extra Petri an Dace,  und zumindest bei Rollen hast du einen sehr guten Geschmack 
ich weder jetzt auch noch mal kurz los, ist zwar schon spät aber besser als gar nicht zum mal ich die nächsten Tage nicht zum Wasser komme.
Heute werde ich es mal mit KnoblauchTulip versuchen.
Alle die es heute zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri allen anderen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## keinangelprofi

Joe Overlander schrieb:


> vorzustellen(habe mich grade angemeldet).
> Ich bin der Johannes (40) und habe mich während Corona dazu durchgerungen, meinen Angelschein zu machen


Wenn dir sonst niemand antwortet mache ich das mal. Herzlich willkommen im Forum Und Petri zum schönen Karpfen!


Joe Overlander schrieb:


> War übrigens in der Pfanne und als Suppe äußerst lecker und nicht modderig.


Die Modrigkeit von den Karpfen hängt weniger von der Größe ab als vielmehr vom Wasser in dem er schwimmt und was er so gefressen hat. Ich hatte schon größere Karpfen die absolut lecker waren.


Joe Overlander schrieb:


> So jetzt eine Anfängerfrage:
> Gerät war Cormoran BlackMaster Tele 5-30g 270cm, Daiwa Ninja A 3000, Shimano Technium 0,28er mit 6er Haken, 30g Sargblei, zwei Maiskörner
> 
> Ist das ok für den Fisch?? Oder hab ich nur Glück gehabt,


Das ipasst als Allround Einsteiger Tackle und ist absolut ausreichend für den Fisch. Damit machst du nichts falsch, kannst so Weiter angeln. Wenn du dabei bleibst schlägt ohnehin irgendwann der Tackle Wahnsinn zu und du Deckst dich mit weiteren Equipment ein
Hau rein!


----------



## rhinefisher

Joe Overlander schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,


Hallo auch dir...
Seeeehhhr schönes Auto.....


----------



## Joe Overlander

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Wenn dir sonst niemand antwortet mache ich das mal. Herzlich willkommen im Forum Und Petri zum schönen Karpfen!


Ja Dankeschön! 


keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Wenn du dabei bleibst schlägt ohnehin irgendwann der Tackle Wahnsinn zu und du D


Ich erwisch mich ja jetzt schon dabei, warenkörbe zu füllen und wieder zu löschen.
Aber lieber mit kleinem Besteck erstmal weiter machen. Danke!


----------



## Joe Overlander

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hallo auch dir...
> Seeeehhhr schönes Auto.....


Ja das ist das teurere Hobby


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Güstern...





Minimax schrieb:


> Ein magischer Fisch,



Das stimmt. Leider ist diese Species nach dem Einfall der "schwarzen Gesellen" vor Jahren bei uns am Flüsschen mehr oder weniger fast verschwunden. Sonst gab es im Winter immer mal wieder beim Döbelangeln regelmäßig ein paar schöne Exemplare - zurzeit leider nicht mehr.

Aber hin und wieder klappt es noch an anderen Gewässern.







Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

ja das war heute leider nix, die hatten weder Bock auf Tulip, Hundefutter, Made, Brot, Perlet oder sonst was, anwesend waren sie in Maßen aber nix ging.
das Knoblauchtulip ist glaube ich ehr abschreckend stinkt wie Schwefel und klebt sieht nicht so toll aus wie mit Curry.
	

		
			
		

		
	



was mir sorgen macht ist der Wasserstand, noch 20cm weniger und einige Abschnitte liegen trocken.
und die Holländer haben auch ein an nee Klatsche, eine Flosse von einem Wal am Fluss auf zu Bauen, wenn man nicht weiß wohin mit der Kohle


----------



## seatrout61

Ich hatte schon an anderer Stelle von meinen 2 Schneidertagen berichtet...Lufttemperaturen mit 12-15°C sind ganz ok, aber dank Nordostwinden geht es nachts noch auf 0°C runter...Mittwoch soll der Wind dann auf West drehen...und dann wird es hoffentlich besser.

Lese hier gerne mit, einige User habe echt Talent spannend und lesenswert zu schreiben...und eure Bilder zeigen, dass die Natur hier zwischen den Meeren 2-3 Wochen hinterherhinkt....hart ist das Leben an der SH-Küste.

Werde gleich mal mit Frau und Hund ein neues Gewässer erkunden.


----------



## MS aus G

Auch von mir ganz dicke Petris in die Runde!!!

Ich bin Euch noch 3 Ansitze schuldig!!! Mache das mal in Kurzform, da der Eimer eh immer der selbe ist!!!

Ansitz 1 vom Karfreitag: 2x Aal, 2x Gründling und 2 Schwatze (Grundeln)

Ansitz 2 vom Montag: 1x Döbel, 2x Gründling und 3 Schwatze

Ansitz 3 von Gestern: 4x Aal (endlich auch für die OCC) und 6 Schwatze

Werden anscheinend immer mehr die Biester!!!

Na gut ein Bild gibt es dann doch!!!





Allen noch viel Glück am Wasser!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Leute, bin auch wieder daheim, werde aber angesichts des Windes nicht mehr ans Wasser fahren. Besten Dank für die ganzen Berichte von wunderbaren Fischen (ohh was freue ich mich, dass die Güster so viel Würdigung in diesem wunderbaren Forum findet) und herrlichen Gewässern. All denen, die sich an neue Ufer wagen, wünsche ich spannende Stunden am Wasser und natürlich jede Menge Fisch. Joe Overlander: Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Ükel. Möge sich ein reger Erfahrungsaustausch mit Dir entwickeln. Ansonsten werfe ich ein dickes Petri für die tollen Aalen, Barben, die Döbel und Güstern und Alles was sonst noch an die Haken ging, in die Runde. Von mir wird es frühestens am kommenden Wochenende wieder einen Bericht vom Wasser geben. Bis dahin ....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Habe zuletzt etwas Feeder-Tackle an meinem Angelplatz gefunden, von dem ich nicht weiß, was es ist und wie man es einsetzt. 
Braucht man für die kleinen Futterkörbchen eine Form und spezielles Futter oder kann ich auch selbstgemachtes auf Paniermehlbasis verwenden? 

Diese große, dreiflüglige Teil, kommt das aus dem Karpfenbereich oder gehört das zum Allgemein-Feedern?


----------



## daci7

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe zuletzt etwas Feeder-Tackle an meinem Angelplatz gefunden, von dem ich nicht weiß, was es ist und wie man es einsetzt.
> Braucht man für die kleinen Futterkörbchen eine Form und spezielles Futter oder kann ich auch selbstgemachtes auf Paniermehlbasis verwenden?
> 
> Diese große, dreiflüglige Teil, kommt das aus dem Karpfenbereich oder gehört das zum Allgemein-Feedern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404795
> Anhang anzeigen 404796


#1 ist ein Methodkorb. Den befüllst du am besten tatsächlich mit einer passenden Mould - zur Not geht's aber mit der Hand. Bei Futter auf Paniermehlbasis hätte ich Angst vor Beton - immerhin ist dein Köder dann ja da drin.

#2 ist ein Futterblei aus dem Karpfenbereich. Fische ich sehr gern. Da knetet du dein Futter rum - das kannst du dann als Festblei oder auch als Durchlaufblei fischen.

Groetjes
David


----------



## keinangelprofi

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Braucht man für die kleinen Futterkörbchen eine Form und spezielles Futter oder kann ich auch selbstgemachtes auf Paniermehlbasis verwenden?


Kein Paniermehl verwenden Picht wie Scheice im Methodkorb. Am besten Sandwichtoast im Mixer zermahlen und wenig Wasser dazu als Basisfutter


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Bei Futter auf Paniermehlbasis hätte ich Angst vor Beton - immerhin ist dein Köder dann ja da drin.


Bei Betonmäßigem Futter , egal ob Papiermehl oder kleine Pellets, einfach ein kleines Blei aufs Vorfach geklemmt (ca 10 cm vom Haken entfernt) und dann einen kleinen Pop-Up Boilie oder was auftreibendes an den Haken. Und das kleine Blei dann in die "Betonmasse" gedrückt. Köder schwimmt dann direkt über dem Methodkorb und läßt sich gut auswerfen.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri zu den strammen Barben, lieber Dace ! Die Güster ist ja schon mal richtig _speciale_. Und auch hier die Frage - ist die Beifang (beim erwähnten Döbel-Angeln) oder hast Du sie gezielt überlisten können?

Schön, daß die Aale bei Dir ins Laufen kommen, MS aus G ! Petri zu den Schlänglern!

Hmmm, rätselhaft ist Dein Flüßchen schon, lieber Thomas. . Wenn es Fisch gibt dann die ganz Dicken, und dann wieder gar nichts??


----------



## geomas

Ich habe heute Abend nach der Arbeit noch kurz am Wasser gebibbert, der scharfe Wind aus Nordost geht mir langsam auf die, naja, also auf die Rosinen.

Auf der „langen Bahn” ging nix, auf kurze Distanz konnte ich immerhin 2 Plötz und ne Güster übertölpeln. Alle auf den rotorangen „Fruit Mix”-Mais.





Die Combo aus 8'6'' Quivertip und klickernder Daiwa SK750 macht nach wie vor richtig Spaß.
Gefischt habe ich einen 14er LS-2210 am Ende der Hauptschnur, etwa 45-50cm darüber bremste ein kleiner Gummistopper den sonst freilaufenden Bleiseitenarm mit 3SSG-Shots.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmal ein herzliches Petri zu den strammen Barben, lieber @Dace ! Die Güster ist ja schon mal richtig _speciale_. Und auch hier die Frage - ist die Beifang (beim erwähnten Döbel-Angeln) oder hast Du sie gezielt überlisten können?



Danke geomas. Die Güster ist kein Beifang. Ganz isoliert sind sie nicht zu fangen, aber im Wechsel mit ebenfalls guten Brassen bekommt man sie an den Haken. Diese großen Exemplare sind zwar nicht die Tagesordnung, aber die Chance so einen Fisch zu fangen ist an diesem Gewässer immer da.


Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil, zu den schönen Fängen wieder mal tolle Fische und schöne Bilder vorallen diese Bilder mit nostalgischen Angelgerät und Fischen da könnt man schon einen Kalender von machen.

Tja, Barben hab ich hier noch nicht gefangen und auch noch nichts von gehört, kommt vielleicht noch.

Und Güstern, ja die haben wir hier in der Elbe und seinen Nebenflüssen und auch keine Kleinen, mal sehen was ich da dies Jahr noch auf die Schuppen legen kann.

Bei Sky Duck bin ich ja mal auf seine neuen Gewässer gespannt und vorallem was wird der Zombie Karpfen machen, wird er beim Nachtangeln vorbei schauen???

Und der Prof legt eine schöne Strecke nach der anderen auf die Schuppen 

Und ich muß noch eine Woche aussitzen...



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> An welchem Flüsschen darf ich (leider ohne Feederruten) mein Wochenende verbringen?



Ein Skandal bei besten Wetter die Ruten zu Haus zu lassen.



Joe Overlander schrieb:


> Ich bin der Johannes (40) und habe mich während Corona dazu durchgerungen, meinen Angelschein zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der Sieg aufgewachsen war ich schon immer recht angelaffin. Und da ich mit Familie jetzt wieder in die Heimat gezogen bin und die Sieg nur 150m weg ist, war es wirklich an der Zeit das wieder weiter zu verfolgen





Joe Overlander schrieb:


> Meine zweite Rute



Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen im Ükel, 150m na da hast du 50m weniger als meiner einer nur das ich an einem anderen Flüßchen wohn.
Da ist es nur natürlich fischen zu gehen, ja zwei Ruten na wenn du hier tiefer in die Materie eindringst da wird sich das ändern der Tackleaffe wartet nur... aber dir auch ein Petri Heil 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy

Na, da wurden doch wieder ein paar Fische am Wochenende gefangen. 
Ein herzliches Petri an alle 


Thomas. Hoffentlich bleibt das mit dem niedrigem Wasser nicht so. 



Joe Overlander schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> Ich benutze mal diesen schönen Thread um mich vorzustellen(habe mich grade angemeldet).
> Ich bin der Johannes (40) und habe mich während Corona dazu durchgerungen, meinen Angelschein zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der Sieg aufgewachsen war ich schon immer recht angelaffin. Und da ich mit Familie jetzt wieder in die Heimat gezogen bin und die Sieg nur 150m weg ist, war es wirklich an der Zeit das wieder weiter zu verfolgen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Ok- im Verein bin ich noch nicht und auf Tageskarte hab ich auch noch nix gefangen, aber:
> Bin grade in Südfrankreich und habe hier am Gardon meinen endlich mal was schönes gefangen .
> Anhang anzeigen 404746
> 
> 
> Karpfen, 70cm, 5-6 kg(?)
> 
> War übrigens in der Pfanne und als Suppe äußerst lecker und nicht modderig.
> 
> So jetzt eine Anfängerfrage:
> Gerät war Cormoran BlackMaster Tele 5-30g 270cm, Daiwa Ninja A 3000, Shimano Technium 0,28er mit 6er Haken, 30g Sargblei, zwei Maiskörner
> 
> Ist das ok für den Fisch?? Oder hab ich nur Glück gehabt, daß der nicht mein Gerät zerstört hat?
> Für mich ist das ein großer Fisch gewesen und ich hatte die ganze Zeit Schiss, daß etwas nicht halten könnte (Rute). Aber welcher Fischgröße wären die Sorgen vielleicht berechtigt? Meine zweite Rute ist eine Daiwa ninja x Spin 20-60g(?) in 270cm als Steckrute. Liegt zu Hause weil kein Platz mehr im Auto war
> 
> Naja- genug geschrieben. Danke an alle, die bis hier hin gelesen haben


Herzlich willkommen in der Runde 
Wie sir bereits gesagt wurde, ist dein Tackle durchaus gut nutzbar ohne das du dir wegen großen Fischen gedanken machen müsstest. 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du deinen Affen gut unter Kontrolle halten kannst. Ansonsten hast du bald so viele Ruten das es schwierig wird sich zu entscheiden womit du diesmal auf die Pirsch gehst


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle zu den schönen Wochenendfängen. Besonders Dace zu den tollen Barben, ich hoffe dieses Jahr an der Ems klappt das bei mir auch mal... Drin sollen da auf jeden Fall welche sein. 

Und an MS aus G  zu den Schlangedöbeln, leider kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, das die Schwatzen, wenn sie einmal da sind, oftmals so viel werden, dass jegliches Angeln mit Wurm sinnlos wird. In der Ruhr haben wir dann irgendwann nur noch mit den Biestern selber gefischt aber selbst da gehen die teilweise dran. Ich hoffe bei euch wird es nicht so schlimm...

Gestern Abend war ich noch kurz am Haussee. Leider war wieder sehr viel Betrieb aber gegen 19Uhr wurde es dann deutlich ruhiger und es bissen die üblichen Skimmer und Bliccas und ein paar schöne Augenrot um die 20 cm.

Die nächsten Wochen bis ca. 20 Mai bin ich sehr eingespannt und jedes WE ist was familäres. Ich hoffe ich kriege einen Ansitz an See1 hin zum antesten, da hat man zumindest sehr schön Ruhe. Ansonsten müssen ein paar Kurz-Ansitze am Haussee reichen.

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage,

*ich suche möglichst leichte Strompoles die man bis ca. 1,70m ausziehen kann. Mir geht es hauptsächlich ums Gewicht, leider wird das nirgends wirklich angegeben. Da die für das Korum Supalite Shelter sind müssen die auch nicht so stabil halten, denn bei richtigen Sturm würde ich das eh nicht einsetzen, bzw. würde es sich wahrscheinlich direkt zerlegen. Hat irgend jemand einen Tip?*


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir wieder ein Petri all, sind ja wieder einige Traumhafte Fische und Landschaften zu bewundern.
Bei mir war ja am Wochenende anfischen. Hatte am Freitg Abend alles schon hergerichtet und verzurrt, es mussten nur eine Kanne Tee gekocht werden, die Maden und den Mais aus dem Tiefkühlfach geholt werden und es konnte losgehen. Gesagt getan, um 05:45 aufgestanden, umgezogen den Rest eingepackt und rauf aufs Rad. War ein herrliches Wetter, nur ein bisschen Wind, kein Regen und fröhlich Pfeifend radelte ich zum Treffpunkt. Ca. 10 min vor der Auslosung kam ich an und wunderte mich, dass noch keiner da war... Nach kurzem Grübeln doch mal das Handy rausgeholt und nochmal die Einladung gelesen. Und da stand "Anfischen am 24.04.22"...... ....zefix, es war erst der 23. Ich hatte mich irgendwie auf den Samstag eingeschossen. Erstmal kräftig geflucht, dann durchgeschnauft, wieder aufs Rad und ab nach Hause. Die Blicke meiner Frau, als ich wieder ins Wohnzimmer marschierte....unbezahlbar  Mein Sohn war schon wach, den hats gefreut, meine Frau am Ende auch, die konnte sich nochmal hinlegen.
Also am nächsten Tag der gleiche Ablauf nochmal, mit dem Unterschied das Regen angesagt war. Aber der ist mir lieber als Wind, daher Regenklamotten an und fröhlich pfeifend aufs Rad geschwungen. Und diesmal war schon jemand am Treffpunkt. 
Nach 10 min Fachsimpeln (die Fische sind voll in Beißlaune und schon am laichen, da geht heute was..) begann die Auslosung der Plätze. Bedingt durch ein Feuerwehrfest am Vorabend  und dem Regenwetter waren wir nur 12 Leute, also wurde nur im unteren Bereich gefischt. Da kam dann wirklich Wettkampfstimmung auf, links neben mir 3 weitere Angler, rechts von mir 3 weitere. ( Fotos gibts leider keine Regenbedingt)
In Ruhe alles aufgebaut, die Angeln aufgebaut, und den Angelplatz ausgelotet. Anfangen wollte ich am anderen Ufer in 48 m Entfernung, gefischt wurde mit der Browning Black Magic, 3.60, 60g WG, Rolle Daiwa Legalis 3000 mit geflochtener Schnur und Schlaufenmontage. Um 07:30 gings los, Erstmal ein paar Körbe anfüttern. Da habe ich gemerkt, dass meine Wurfkünste nicht ganz ausreichen mit der Rute auf diese Entfernung, viel zu oft warf ich zu kurz oder zu weit daneben, die Streuung war viel zu groß. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich ein einsehen und wechselte auf die Zweitrute, Cormoran GF Pro in 3,90, WG 150g, Rolle Daiwa 6600SS Match auch mit Geflochtener Schnur und Seitenarmmontage. Eigentlich für die Donau gedacht, aber da ich nicht wusste wie der Wind sich entwickelt, wollte ich was gröberes in der Hinterhand haben. Damit traf ich dann wesentlich besser. 
Allerdings ließen die Fisch auf sich warten, in der ersten halben Stunde erwischten meine Nebenleute insgesamt 2 Rotaugen, ansonsten tat sich nichts. 
Nach 1 1/5 Stunden ging dann ohne Vorwarnung meine Spitze krum, die Rute aufgenommen, irgendwie die Schnur aus dem Clip bekommen und dann konnte der Fisch erstmal Schnur nehmen. Mir war erstmal egal was es war, hauptsache ein Fisch dachte ich mit einem Grinsen. Nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich dann den Karpfen keschern, schätzungsweise 45 cm. 
Danach .... nichts mehr, einmal ausgelutschte Maden und ein paar Schnurschwimmer, das wars. Bei meinen Nebenleuten sah es nicht besser aus.
Beim wiegen bleib die Waage bei 2100 g stehen und Hoffnungen auf die vorderen Plätze machte ich mir schon, ich hatte nur von einem weiteren gefangenen Karpfen gehört. 
Und es hat auch gereicht, zum ersten Platz 
Mit dem Gutschein gehts dann zum Angelladen, mal schauen was ich mir für Tackle zulege......


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand einen Tip?


Vom Middy gibt es welche aus Alu, in 30" teleskopisch ( ausgezogen 1,5 mtr ) wiegen sie 245 Gramm. Es gibt sie aber auch in 48" teleskopisch ( sind dann über 2 mtr, ) aber da habe ich kein Gewicht. Zur Gewichtsersparnis könnte man sie dann aber kürzen.


----------



## skyduck

Hey Glückwunsch Racklinger zum ersten Platz Wer kann der kann. Ich weiß noch, dass ich in beim Jugendangeln beim sogenannten Wettfischen vom Verein, damals der Petri Münster (weiß gar nicht ob es den überhaupt noch gibt) mit 82g Ükel den ersten Platz gemacht habe. . Damals gab es eine Teleskoprute, von Shakesspere glaube ich, da konnte man das Griffteil so umstecken, das draus eine Teleskop Fliegenrute wurde. Damit hat mein Opa mir dann auf den großen Wersenwiesen das Fliegenfischen beigebracht (oder zumindest versucht). Leider habe ich diese Rute, wie so vieles aus vergangenen Tagen, nicht mehr.

Egal, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Mescalero

Es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels. 
Nach einer gewissen Durststrecke kann ich morgen früh los, ich werde ein paar Stellen eines Flusses abklappern, der scheinbar gute Voraussetzungen für das Fliegenfischen bietet. Ich habe aber auch einige Altwasserstellen gesehen und hoffe, auch ein bisschen mit der Pose und auf Grund angeln zu können. Scooter ist schon organisiert, Brot besorge ich früh. Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig...


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels.
> Nach einer gewissen Durststrecke kann ich morgen früh los, ich werde ein paar Stellen eines Flusses abklappern, der scheinbar gute Voraussetzungen für das Fliegenfischen bietet. Ich habe aber auch einige Altwasserstellen gesehen und hoffe, auch ein bisschen mit der Pose und auf Grund angeln zu können. Scooter ist schon organisiert, Brot besorge ich früh. Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig...


Bist Du noch auf dem Subkontinent?


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in die Runde, 

ich war heute auch für 2h am Wasser. 
Unglaublich welch einen Schub die Natur innerhalb einer Woche gemacht hat. Die Vögel sind schwer beschäftigt. Alles ist/wird grün. Blütenstaub über Blütenstaub. 

Eine Barbe konnte ich auf Tulip erwischen. 




















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tikey0815

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil in die Runde,
> 
> ich war heute auch für 2h am Wasser.
> Unglaublich welch einen Schub die Natur innerhalb einer Woche gemacht hat. Die Vögel sind schwer beschäftigt. Alles ist/wird grün. Blütenstaub über Blütenstaub.
> 
> Eine Barbe konnte ich auf Tulip erwischen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404876
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404877
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404878
> Anhang anzeigen 404879
> Anhang anzeigen 404880
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Eine traumhafte Idylle….und dann noch eine Barbe


----------



## Fr33

Hallo in die Runde,

ich war gestern etwas "tümpeln" - also bei uns im Ort am Vereinsweiher 

Auf die 7m Stippe hatte sich immerhin ne dürre Schleie verirrt. Hoffe die Kerlchen langen noch etwas zu.






Abräumer war mal wieder der Method Feeder....Schöner Spiegler und eine weitere Schleie konnten dem kleinen Pop Up nicht.wiederstehen. 






Hab noch 2 weitere Karpfen dran gehabt, die haben mir aber den Haken aufgebogen


----------



## Hecht100+

Ti-it schrieb:


> Eine Barbe konnte ich auf Tulip erwischen.


Aber nicht mit den roten Tulips??? 

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische und tolle Fotos.


----------



## Ti-it

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit den roten Tulips???
> 
> Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische und tolle Fotos.


Haha, vllt mal einen Versuch wert. Aber  nur in Kombination mit dem aus der Dose


----------



## Dace

Petri zu der schönen Barbe Ti-it. Das Umfeld ist ja wirklich traumhaft - da würde ich auch gerne meine Fische fangen 

Petri zum Fang Fr33, insbesondere zur Schleie!

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum sehr erfolgreichen Anfischen, lieber Racklinger - richtig toll geschriebener Bericht, danke dafür!

Petri heil zum Haussee-Fischmix, lieber skyduck !

Ja, wie die Natur im Frühjahr „nach vorne springt” ist immer wieder so erstaunlich wie schön. Petri zur Tulip-Barbe, liebe Ti-it !

Fetzt, Schleien-Stippen! Petri zur schlanken Tinca und dem anderen Bartelträger, Fr33 !


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute 2x am Wasser, „'tippen”. Einmal am Karauschenteich und abends am Fluß nebenan.
Am Karauschenteich starteten bei meinem Anblick zwei Kanadagänse durch - beeindruckend große Vögel - war mir vorher nie so aufgefallen. 
Leider hatte ich einen Teil der Gerätschaften zu Hause vergessen und mußte etwas improvisieren. 





Nach einem Hänger habe ich an der alten Quivertip die Rollen getauscht - die etwas stärkere Schnur auf der frisch erworbenen Custom GT 1000 verschaffte mir ein besseres Gefühl. Eigentlich wollte ich 4mm-Pellets per Katschi füttern, leider lag das Katapult zu Hause. Habe dann die geringe Menge an Liquibread teilweise per Hand eingeworfen und den Rest in kleinen Drahtkörben verfüttert.





Erstmals probiert wurde heute der himbeer-rote Strawberry-Mais von Timarmix. Der kam auch gut an.





Neben zwei kleinen Rotfedern und 2 nur wenig größeren Plötz gab es eine Karausche von der im Teich vorherrschenden Einheitsgröße von 25/26cm.
Der Wind war teilweise wieder stärker als erhofft, das machte die Bißerkennung schwierig. Dazu kam die Ablenkung durch die Natur: die Rallen machten wieder Rabatz, am Himmel drehten Rotmilan und Mäusebussard Kreise. Und die Luftwaffe machte laute Luftwaffen-Sachen.





Auf dem Rückweg hab ich noch nach dem Storch geschaut, dem gehts offenbar gut da oben.
Ob Frau Storch brütet? Keine Ahnung.

Am Abend, relativ spät, bin ich nochmals los zum Fluß nebenan. Habe wieder verschiedene Sorten Timarmix-Mais durchprobiert. 
Anfangs gab es auf „Strawberry” rabiate Bisse, aber auch „Fruit Mix” und „Ananas” fanden Interessenten, auch Breadpunch. 
Ein paar schöne (bis zu endzwanziger) Plötz bissen im heute abend befischten flachen Wasser, dazu eine Rotfeder und zwei Güstern. 





„Strawberry”-Mais ging gut heute Abend. 





Jungs unter sich: Krawall und Remmidemmi

Gegen 9 begannen die Fledermäuse mit der Jagd und ich habe im Restlicht zusammengepackt.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo Petri Heil in die Runde,



Racklinger schrieb:


> Und es hat auch gereicht, zum ersten Platz
> Mit dem Gutschein gehts dann zum Angelladen, mal schauen was ich mir für Tackle zulege......



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß bei der Taklewahl, da hat sich ja das zweifache frühe Aufstehn gelohnt.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels.
> Nach einer gewissen Durststrecke kann ich morgen früh los, ich werde ein paar Stellen eines Flusses abklappern, der scheinbar gute Voraussetzungen für das Fliegenfischen bietet.



Dann mal Petri Heil, bin schon gespannt was du uns zeigen wirst, bist du denn schon wieder in heimischen Gefilden?



Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil in die Runde,
> 
> ich war heute auch für 2h am Wasser.
> Unglaublich welch einen Schub die Natur innerhalb einer Woche gemacht hat. Die Vögel sind schwer beschäftigt. Alles ist/wird grün. Blütenstaub über Blütenstaub.
> 
> Eine Barbe konnte ich auf Tulip erwischen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß,



Du kannst wirklich glücklich sein so ein schön Stückchen Land am Wasser zum beangeln für dich zu haben
Ja wenn die Temperaturen stimmen kan man schon fast zugucken wie alles grün wird



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich war gestern etwas "tümpeln" - also bei uns im Ort am Vereinsweiher
> 
> Auf die 7m Stippe hatte sich immerhin ne dürre Schleie verirrt. Hoffe die Kerlchen langen noch etwas zu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abräumer war mal wieder der Method Feeder....Schöner Spiegler und eine weitere Schleie konnten dem kleinen Pop Up nicht.wiederstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab noch 2 weitere Karpfen dran gehabt, die haben mir aber den Haken aufgebogen



Na da hast du ja einen schönen Spiegler auf die Schuppen gelegt wirklich schöner Fisch.
Was für Haken fischt du denn a würd vielleicht mal über einen Wechsel nachdenken...



geomas schrieb:


> „Strawberry”-Mais ging gut heute Abend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungs unter sich: Krawall und Remmidemmi



Du schaffst das immer wieder tolle Bilder zu machen, hast da ein super Auge dafür



geomas schrieb:


> Neben zwei kleinen Rotfedern und 2 nur wenig größeren Plötz gab es eine Karausche von der im Teich vorherrschenden Einheitsgröße von 25/26cm.



Schöne Karauschen hast du da, bei mir wüßte ich nicht wo ich da gezielt angreifen könnte, Petri Heil dazu


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fische und Berichte Männer.
Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Bist Du noch auf dem Subkontinent?


Ja, ein paar Tage noch.

Schon vor dem Frühstück bin ich los, unterwegs habe ich beim Chai Walla kurz gestoppt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich den Fluss erreicht und erstmal etwas mit der Fliege gewedelt - ohne jeden Erfolg. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Altwässer und Gumpen, die ich vom Auto aus flüchtig gesehen hatte, waren leider hoffnungslos vermüllt und voller Büffelstuhl. Also Abbruch und weiter zum nächsten Bach.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Das Dach im Hintergrund ist übrigens eine der Feuerstellen, die es an jedem Fließgewässer gibt; die Hindus verbrennen ihre Verstorbenen und streuen die Asche in den Fluss.
Hier sah es zunächst auch fischlos aus aber irgendwann konnte ich winzigen Nachwuchs sehen. Wo Babys sind, gibt es auch Eltern! Und tatsächlich, in einem der tiefen Gumpen sah ich etwas herumflitzen. Eine Posenmontage mit Teig am Haken sorgte nur für Desinteresse, das bewährte PB sollte es nun richten. 
Das tat es auch, barbenähnliche Fische waren scharf auf das Brot und ich konnte einige Exemplare um die 25cm fangen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Vollkommen zufrieden und glücklich bin ich dann wieder heim, andere Spezies konnte ich nicht entdecken.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero,  danke für deine eindrucksvollen Fotos und Berichte aus Sicht eines Anglers aus fernen Regionen, finde ich einfach klasse! 

Tight lines


----------



## Fr33

Astacus74 

ich verwende meist Owner oder Dreannan Vorfachhaken Gr 10 oder 12 in Verbindung mit 10mm bzw. 8mm Mini-Boilies bzw. Dumbels. Beide Haken sind am 22er Vorfach. Daher bin ich eig froh, dass sich "nur" der Haken aufbiegt und ich keinen Schnurbruch habe etc. Große Karpfen der 20 Pfund aufwärts sind auch nicht meine Zielfische... aber leider beissen auch mal auf so kleine Köder.

Mit der 330er 60 Gr WG Method Feeder kann ich da wenig gegen halten.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die wunderschön illustrierten Berichte aus Indien, lieber Mescalero !
Gut zu wissen, daß der Superköder Breadpunch auch fernab der Heimat punktet ;-)


----------



## Finke20

Ja da kann ich mich nur anschließen, sehr schöne Bilder und auch berichte  .

Ich möchte noch kurz was von gestern Abend nachreichen, ich konnte noch für gut 2 Stunden an den Fluss. Es ist endlich etwas weniger Wind, zwar immer noch aus NO aber lange nicht mehr so stark wie an den Vortagen.

Ausgerüstet mit den beiden üblichen Ruten OCC und der Feeder Rute ging es ans Wasser. Die ersten Fischkontakte ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten . Da bin ich auch etwas verwöhnt, wenn nach 2-3 Minuten nichts zuppelt werde ich schon nervöse  .

Es gab wieder die üblichen verdächtigen. Plötzen bis 34 cm, Güstern und auch wieder mini Barsche. Die kleinen Barsche stehe so richtig auf Fleischmaden.
Auf gelben Mais ging erstaunlicher weise gar nicht, aber auch nicht ein Zupfer.
Top Köder ist wie auch schon die male zuvor, Sandwich Toast Flocken, aber dieses mal Natur ohne Dip.

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder für euch.


----------



## Dace

Finke20, ein schöner gefüllter Kescher mit Plötzen - Petri! 

Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil auch von mir an alle Fänger! 
Danke für die interessanten Berichte aus nah und fern. 
Der Stammtisch rockt! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Wunderschöne Plötz, Petri, lieber Finke20 !


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

seit meiner Begegnung mit dem Geisterkarpfen geschehen mysteriöse Dinge. Letztens habe ich ja bereits über das Skimmer Futter berichtet und das es zuhauf kleine Brassen gefangen hat. 
Nun war ich heute für 2,5 Stunden am Haussee und habe mir mal mehr so als kleinen Gag das Futter „Big Bream“ besorgt.

Was soll ich sagen? Selbe Stelle. Es gab nur einen einzigen Biss. Wenn das nicht selektiv ist, weiß ich es auch nicht. War wohl gerade nur eine big bream in der Nähe


----------



## skyduck

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja da kann ich mich nur anschließen, sehr schöne Bilder und auch berichte  .
> 
> Ich möchte noch kurz was von gestern Abend nachreichen, ich konnte noch für gut 2 Stunden an den Fluss. Es ist endlich etwas weniger Wind, zwar immer noch aus NO aber lange nicht mehr so stark wie an den Vortagen.
> 
> Ausgerüstet mit den beiden üblichen Ruten OCC und der Feeder Rute ging es ans Wasser. Die ersten Fischkontakte ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten . Da bin ich auch etwas verwöhnt, wenn nach 2-3 Minuten nichts zuppelt werde ich schon nervöse  .
> 
> Es gab wieder die üblichen verdächtigen. Plötzen bis 34 cm, Güstern und auch wieder mini Barsche. Die kleinen Barsche stehe so richtig auf Fleischmaden.
> Auf gelben Mais ging erstaunlicher weise gar nicht, aber auch nicht ein Zupfer.
> Top Köder ist wie auch schon die male zuvor, Sandwich Toast Flocken, aber dieses mal Natur ohne Dip.
> 
> Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder für euch.
> Anhang anzeigen 404941
> Anhang anzeigen 404942
> Anhang anzeigen 404943
> Anhang anzeigen 404944


Du holst da echt immer Bilderbuchplötzen raus, tolle Färbung! Dickes Petri dafür.


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hier sah es zunächst auch fischlos aus aber irgendwann konnte ich winzigen Nachwuchs sehen. Wo Babys sind, gibt es auch Eltern! Und tatsächlich, in einem der tiefen Gumpen sah ich etwas herumflitzen. Eine Posenmontage mit Teig am Haken sorgte nur für Desinteresse, das bewährte PB sollte es nun richten.
> Das tat es auch, barbenähnliche Fische waren scharf auf das Brot und ich konnte einige Exemplare um die 25cm fangen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vollkommen zufrieden und glücklich bin ich dann wieder heim, andere Spezies konnte ich nicht entdecken.



Petri Heil, schön mal zu sehen was wo anders geht, tolle Bilder aber auch schade das du von Müll im Wasser berichten mußt...
ich wnsch dir noch ein paar schöne Tage und vieleicht kriegst du ja noch was an den Haken. 



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich verwende meist Owner oder Dreannan Vorfachhaken Gr 10 oder 12 in Verbindung mit 10mm bzw. 8mm Mini-Boilies bzw. Dumbels. Beide Haken sind am 22er Vorfach. Daher bin ich eig froh, dass sich "nur" der Haken aufbiegt und ich keinen Schnurbruch habe etc. Große Karpfen der 20 Pfund aufwärts sind auch nicht meine Zielfische... aber leider beissen auch mal auf so kleine Köder.
> 
> Mit der 330er 60 Gr WG Method Feeder kann ich da wenig gegen halten.



Das verwundert mich, ich dachte das die nicht so schnell aufbiegen und dann halt auch noch in Verbindung mit einer recht leichten Rute.
Sind das fertige Vorfächer weil du schreibst Vorfachhaken oder selbstgebundene?



Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch kurz was von gestern Abend nachreichen, ich konnte noch für gut 2 Stunden an den Fluss. Es ist endlich etwas weniger Wind, zwar immer noch aus NO aber lange nicht mehr so stark wie an den Vortagen.
> 
> Ausgerüstet mit den beiden üblichen Ruten OCC und der Feeder Rute ging es ans Wasser. Die ersten Fischkontakte ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten . Da bin ich auch etwas verwöhnt, wenn nach 2-3 Minuten nichts zuppelt werde ich schon nervöse .
> 
> Es gab wieder die üblichen verdächtigen. Plötzen bis 34 cm, Güstern und auch wieder mini Barsche. Die kleinen Barsche stehe so richtig auf Fleischmaden.
> Auf gelben Mais ging erstaunlicher weise gar nicht, aber auch nicht ein Zupfer.
> Top Köder ist wie auch schon die male zuvor, Sandwich Toast Flocken, aber dieses mal Natur ohne Dip.
> 
> Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder für euch.



Petri Heil zu deinem schön gefüllten Kescher, wieder mal schönstes Augenrot.



skyduck schrieb:


> seit meiner Begegnung mit dem Geisterkarpfen geschehen mysteriöse Dinge. Letztens habe ich ja bereits über das Skimmer Futter berichtet und das es zuhauf kleine Brassen gefangen hat.
> Nun war ich heute für 2,5 Stunden am Haussee und habe mir mal mehr so als kleinen Gag das Futter „Big Bream“ besorgt.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen? Selbe Stelle. Es gab nur einen einzigen Biss. Wenn das nicht selektiv ist, weiß ich es auch nicht. War wohl gerade nur eine big bream in der Nähe





skyduck schrieb:


>



Petri Heil zur einzelnen Big Bream 
na da scheint ja das Futter zu funktionieren jetzt muß der Kleine nur noch seine Kumpels überreden  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil in die Runde.

Grüße vom Flüsschen.


----------



## Niklas32

Tolle Fische und Berichte in der letzten Zeit. Man kommt beim lesen kaum noch hinterher. Ein dickes Petri allen. 






Ich habe es endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Mal schauen ob was geht. 
Morgen komme ich auch nochmal zum angeln. Danach sieht der Zeitplan leider schon wieder sehr voll aus. 

Grüße Niklas


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch einer...


----------



## Niklas32

Traumhafte Fische, Professor Tinca 

Die häufigen Bisse die ich hier aus der kälteren Jahreszeit kenne, blieben bisher aus. Wenn sich dann aber mal etwas tut, sind es bessere Brachsen. Das war beim letzten Mal auch schon so. 
Insgesamt gab es bisher drei Stück für mich zu Keschern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bin wieder zu Hause. Leider hat der Empfang nicht für mehr Fotos gereicht....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du hast da Fische - schöner als aus dem Bilderbuch!


----------



## Prinzchen

Ein Fisch schöner als der andere... *Dickes Petri!*


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zu den amtlichen Hafen-Brassen, lieber Niklas32 ! Was nahmen die als Köder??

Wow, was für ne Superstrecke, lieber Prof - da bin ich ja schon äußerst gepannt auf den Freitag. 
PS: der bullige Giebel sieht deutlich „giebeliger” aus als mein Exemplar neulich.

Ich schaffe es morgen evtl. noch mal „irgendwohin” ans Wasser, bin jetzt KO nach der Arbeit heute.


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri zu den amtlichen Hafen-Brassen, lieber Niklas32 ! Was nahmen die als Köder?


Ich muss mal lernen auch Live vom Wasser etwas ausführlicher zu berichten 

Die erste Brachse mit ziemlich genau 50 cm biss beim Method Feedern auf einen angeschnittenen pinken Popup mit Scopex Flavour. 
Nachdem sich auf Made so gar nichts tat, habe ich auf der anderen Rute ein einzelnes Maiskorn angeboten. Darauf kamen dann insgesamt vier weitere Brachsen. Die letzten beiden Fische waren aber recht klein. Ich denke die hatten keine 40 cm. 
Letztlich ist noch anzumerken, dass ausnahmslos alle Fische perfekt in der Lippe gehakt waren. Manche sogar so gut, dass ich echt Probleme hatte, den Haken zu lösen.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil zu den anhaltinischen Deckeln!

Ich bin auch immer sehr zufrieden, wenn Fische sauber gehakt sind, das ist die Krönung des Fangerfolgs. Tief geschluckte Haken sind mir ein Graus, vor allem weil es normalerweise meine Schuld ist (Haken zu klein, Biss verpasst...).

Petri auch an Professor Tinca , herrliche Strecke wieder mal! Der Giebel fetzt ganz besonders.


----------



## geomas

Paddong, lieber skyduck , den „Big Bream” hatte ich zu erwähnen vergessen. Petri! Und schön, daß der Plan mit dem Zielfisch-Futter aufging.
Jetzt bleibt zu hoffen, daß Du mit mehr Zeit/mehr Glück noch mehr dicke Brassen auf Deinem Platz hast oder sie locken kannst...

Ich war heute kurz am Fluß nebenan, der Pegel niedrig, hab ein paar handgepreßte Ballen (Gegenwert von etwa 2 Scheiben Sandwichtoast) Liquibread eingeworfen und ein npaar 3 oder 4mm Pellets hinterhergeschossen und dann Strawberry-Mais an der feinen Grundmontage angebioten. Nichts. Gegenprobe mit Breadpunch, Rutenspitze schlägt sofort heftig aus: Plötz von knapp Ü20. Dann gabs ne lütte Güster, dann kamen die Ukelei auf den Platz.

Hatte dann einen  kleinen Tüddel in der Montage, fix umgebaut: 





Das Sphere-Haken-Sortiment mag ich, diese Stroft paßt gut zur Maxima-Hauptschnur. Ich knote meist ein 50-60cm langes Stück Vorfachmaterial direkt an die Hauptschnur (Figure-of-Eight-Knot) und anschließend daran den Plättchenhaken. Auf der Hauptschnur läuft das 16er-Haken-Pickerrig bis zu einem Gummistopper.
Das bezieht sich jetzt auf die ganz leichte Grudangelei ohne Futterkorb.

Also ne andere Maissorte probiert, und zwar den uralten Rest des „Ananas-Maises” von Timarmix.
Da gab es dann eine etwa 30er Güster (bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher), weitere Plötz und zum Schluß einen gutvierziger Brassenmann mit Laichausschlag.
Der 14er Sphere Ultra Light Haken bog sich beim Hakenlösen mit Arterienklemme zu einem Kreishaken - ist also kein Haken für mögliche „Endgegner”.
War ne schöne kurze Angelsession zum Mittag hin.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mahlzeit und Grüße vom Flüsschen.


----------



## Tricast

Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt von der Schönheit und der Größe der Professorialen Fischlies und der Regelmäßigkeit seiner Fänge. Ein ganz dickes PETRI nach Meck-Pom. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mahlzeit und Grüße vom Flüsschen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405084
> Anhang anzeigen 405085


Du malst die Fische doch extra fürs Foto an


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Prof - ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf das Treffen...


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mahlzeit und Grüße vom Flüsschen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405084
> Anhang anzeigen 405085


Na! Lieber Prof, nicht das die tollen Johnnies morgen alle Zahnschmerzen haben!


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Na! Lieber Prof, nicht das die tollen Johnnies morgen alle Zahnschmerzen haben!



Den für morgen geplanten Bereich lasse ich ja schon seit Wochen in Ruhe.  
Döbel lassen sich leider nicht ganz vermeiden.


----------



## Niklas32

Wieder wahrhaft farbenfrohe Fische, Professor Tinca 

Mich hat es auch wieder ans Wasser verschlagen. 











Die eine Rute habe ich mit einem kleinen gelben 11mm Poppi bestückt. Auf der anderen zupfen nur Minis. Nach nem Fehlbiss konnte ich dann eine fingerlange Plötze verhaften. Naja, vllt kommen die größeren ja auch noch auf den Platz.


----------



## Niklas32

Kaum geschrieben und abgeschickt, zupfte es wieder in der Rute. 






Am Haken hing dieser schöne Aland? Zumindest würde ich aufgrund der afterflosse auf einen schließen. 
Es wäre zumindest mein erster wissentlich gefangener Aland. Im Rahmen der OCC wäre das natürlich hochinteressant


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Kaum geschrieben und abgeschickt, zupfte es wieder in der Rute.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405097
> 
> 
> Am Haken hing dieser schöne Aland? Zumindest würde ich aufgrund der afterflosse auf einen schließen.
> Es wäre zumindest mein erster wissentlich gefangener Aland. Im Rahmen der OCC wäre das natürlich hochinteressant


ich hätte den jetzt spontan als Döbel identifiziert, die konkave Afterflosse fiel mir erst beim zweiten Blick auf. 
Insgesamt doch sehr johnnieg, aber die Afterflosse lügt eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Dace

Da hast du mal wieder ein paar schöne Fische in deinem Flüsschen gefangen - dickes Petri  Professor Tinca! Das ist ja ein richtig ergiebiges Specimen-Wasser!

Petri geomas! Ich bewundere deine Experimentierfreudigkeit, immer was neues!

Petri allen, die ans Wasser gelangt sind und erfolgreich waren. 


Tight lines


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle, da habt ihr ja wieder mächtig geklotzt  .




Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal lernen auch Live vom Wasser etwas ausführlicher zu berichten



Ich habe kein Mobiles Internet und komme damit gut zurecht. Sonst gibt es zu viele Ablenkung.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Niklas32

So richtig lief das heute nicht. Nach einem etwas besseren Plötz und einem nicht verwerteten Zupfer kam nichts mehr. Nada. 

So habe ich beschlossen einen neuen Spot zu suchen. Direkt beim ersten Wurf hing die Montage fest. Auch nach viel ziehen und ruckeln aus verschieden Richtungen löste sich nichts. Unter viel Gemecker blieb leider die ganze Montage im Wasser. Scheinbar liegen hier einige Steine im Wasser. 
Immernoch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Spot und zwei Würfe später, hing die nächste Montage fest. 
Immerhin konnte ich diesmal jemanden mit dem Versprechen der Hälfte meines Bieres zum Hänger lösen überreden. 






Nun habe ich meine Montage wieder und fische weiter an der alten Stelle


----------



## Finke20

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Immerhin konnte ich diesmal jemanden mit dem Versprechen der Hälfte meines Bieres zum Hänger lösen überreden.


Ganz ehrlich Niklas32, für diese nette Rettung der Montage hätte ich auch das ganze Bier gegeben. Respekt hast du vorher den Tauchsieder ins Wasser gehalten .

Tinca sehr schöne Rotfeder hast du da gefangen.


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Immerhin konnte ich diesmal jemanden mit dem Versprechen der Hälfte meines Bieres zum Hänger lösen überreden.


Du Schlingel.


----------



## Jason

Niklas32 schrieb:


> So richtig lief das heute nicht. Nach einem etwas besseren Plötz und einem nicht verwerteten Zupfer kam nichts mehr. Nada.
> 
> So habe ich beschlossen einen neuen Spot zu suchen. Direkt beim ersten Wurf hing die Montage fest. Auch nach viel ziehen und ruckeln aus verschieden Richtungen löste sich nichts. Unter viel Gemecker blieb leider die ganze Montage im Wasser. Scheinbar liegen hier einige Steine im Wasser.
> Immernoch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Spot und zwei Würfe später, hing die nächste Montage fest.
> Immerhin konnte ich diesmal jemanden mit dem Versprechen der Hälfte meines Bieres zum Hänger lösen überreden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405107
> 
> 
> Nun habe ich meine Montage wieder und fische weiter an der alten Stelle


Hmm, ich glaube, ich nehme meine Frau demnächst auch zum angeln mit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube, ich nehme meine Frau demnächst auch zum angeln mit.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gehst du dann Angeln oder Köder festlegen?? 

Diese Frage habe ich für einen Freund gestellt.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den wunderbaren Fängem, lieber Prof!

Super Aktion, lieber Niklas32 , hoffentlich bliebs nicht beim halben Bier als Dank für die Montagenretterin.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil, in die Runde da sind ja mal wieder super schöne Fische auf die Schuppen gelegt worden


Niklas32 schrieb:


> Die häufigen Bisse die ich hier aus der kälteren Jahreszeit kenne, blieben bisher aus. Wenn sich dann aber mal etwas tut, sind es bessere Brachsen. Das war beim letzten Mal auch schon so.
> Insgesamt gab es bisher drei Stück für mich zu Keschern.



Na das sieht doch gut aus



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mahlzeit und Grüße vom Flüsschen.



Schöner Döbel



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den für morgen geplanten Bereich lasse ich ja schon seit Wochen in Ruhe.
> Döbel lassen sich leider nicht ganz vermeiden



Da wünsch ich euch Petri Heil, ich freu mich schon auf Bildmaterial



Professor Tinca schrieb:


>



 



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Am Haken hing dieser schöne Aland? Zumindest würde ich aufgrund der afterflosse auf einen schließen.
> Es wäre zumindest mein erster wissentlich gefangener Aland. Im Rahmen der OCC wäre das natürlich hochinteressant



Wie schon geschrieben eindeutig Aland 



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Immerhin konnte ich diesmal jemanden mit dem Versprechen der Hälfte meines Bieres zum Hänger lösen überreden.



Na nur ein halbes Bier???


Ich war auch los Bericht folgt später



Gruß Frank


----------



## keinangelprofi

Petri an alle!

War gestern Nachmittag bei dem schönen Wetter auch kurz unterwegs. Konnte dabei eine für meine Verhältnisse sehr große Rotauge fangen. Hab sie zwar nicht gemessen aber zu 40 cm dürfte nicht viel gefehlt haben.





Dann gab’s noch zwei schöne barsche etwa in der gleichen Größe. Leider ohne Foto. 
Außerdem noch eine Schleie für die OCC.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen und Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des gestrigen Tages!


----------



## rhinefisher

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Immerhin konnte ich diesmal jemanden mit dem Versprechen der Hälfte meines Bieres zum Hänger lösen überreden.


Also die Eingeweihten hier wissen ja Bescheid - wenn jemand am Wasser ohne Frau völlig aufgeschmissen ist, dann ich..
Aber das würde ich mich nicht trauen....


----------



## Niklas32

Natürlich nur ein halbes Bier. War ja auch das Einzige Bier das da war  Zu Hause gab es dann aber noch eins 

Immerhin habe ich mein gar nicht so dreckiges Angelhandtuch zum Abtrocknen geopfert.


----------



## rhinefisher

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Natürlich nur ein halbes Bier. War ja auch das Einzige Bier das da war  Zu Hause gab es dann aber noch eins
> 
> Immerhin habe ich mein gar nicht so dreckiges Angelhandtuch zum Abtrocknen geopfert.


Eigentlich dachte ich immer Frauen ganz gut zu verstehen.
Aber Du kannst es wirklich...
Bitte sei mein Meister und nimm mich als demütigen Schüler an....


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bitte sei mein Meister und nimm mich als demütigen Schüler an....


Wenn sich dann bei dir der gleiche Erfolg eingestellt hat bitte ich um Eröffnung eines Ükelfernlernkurses mit euch zwei dann als Oberükellehrer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Ükeltreffen NO.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich sehe gute Köder auf dem Tisch liegen - hoffentlich esst ihr das Toast nicht aus Versehen.. .
Viel Spaß und Erfolg...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zwei Ükels in Aktion....


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil an Alle



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> War gestern Nachmittag bei dem schönen Wetter auch kurz unterwegs. Konnte dabei eine für meine Verhältnisse sehr große Rotauge fangen. Hab sie zwar nicht gemessen aber zu 40 cm dürfte nicht viel gefehlt haben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann gab’s noch zwei schöne barsche etwa in der gleichen Größe. Leider ohne Foto.
> Außerdem noch eine Schleie für die OCC.



Petri Heil ein schönes Rotauge hast du da überlisten können plus die Barsche und Schleie sehr schön



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Ükeltreffen NO.



Das sieht ja gemütlich aus.  

Na wurde denn auch noch gefischt???

Wo sind die Bilder???



Gestern Abend bin ich auch noch losgekommen zwar mit Hindernissen aber erfolgreich.

Als erstes war mein Platz besetzt also mußte ich den Ausweichplatz ansteuern,alles aufbauen Ruten raus die ersten zaghaften Bisse konnte ich nicht verwandeln nur Zupelei...

Eine 3/4 Stunde später war mein erster Platz frei...also Platzwechsel, bei einem Nachtangeln von max.3 Stunden ja eigentlich nicht das ware aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt, also erst mal das Gerödel auf den Handwagen alles rüber geschleppt und dann die Ruten hinterher, alles wieder aufbauen und schon war ne 1/4 Stunde rum naja die Bisse wurden besser.

Gefischt habe 1 Rute mit Mais/Made, 1Rute Tauwurm und die 3te mit selbstgesammelten Dendrobenas vom Kompost.
Haken 4er für Wurm und 6er für Mais/Made.
Ruten die üblichen die beiden Cormoran mit den Baitrunnern Mono und meine Eigenbau mit einer Balzerrolle und geflochtene.
Alles auf Gund mit 30gr Birnenblei/Laufbleimontage.
Bissanzeige über die Spitzen und Bissanzeigerlämpchen.

Auf Mais/Made bissen nur die Standard Güstern um 25cm






Auf Wurm waren die ersten Schlangendöbel aktiv, drei nicht zu erwähnende und einen 59er, war dann doch noch ein schönes 
kurzweiliges Nachtangeln.






Leider keine Brassen, obwohl sie vor ein paar Tagen wie wild gebissen haben...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und Finke....


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zwei Ükels in Aktion....
> Anhang anzeigen 405195


Wenn du jetzt noch Strapse tragen würdest, wäre ich ganz wuschig


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin das nicht.  

Nun hat jeder heute seinen Döbel gefangen.


----------



## Niklas32

Bevor es heute Abend in den Flieger geht, juckte es doch nochmal in den Fingern. So blieb Arbeit also Arbeit und ich fuhr ans Wasser. Es ging an einen neuen Gewässerabschnitt, der aber sehr vielversprechend aussah. 






Nach etwa 10 min gab es die erste Aktion auf method feeder mit einem grünen Bananen Popup. Eine richtig gute Plötze hing am Haken. Beim Fototermin ist sie aber ins Wasser gehüpft. 

Beim Feedern ging lange nichts. Kein Gezuppel auf Made oder Mais. Also köderte ich irgendwann eine 8mm Breadpunsch an. Nach einer Weile gab es aber einen schönen Biss und diese dicke Brachse wollte einen Landurlaub. 






Nach einigen Fischen in immer höherer Frequenz, wechselte ich auf einen Caster und zwei Maden. Das sollte der Top Köder des Tages werden.  
Zwischenzeitlich gab es gute Brachsenbisse im Minutentakt. Unter anderem konnte ich auch diese leicht deformierte Brachse fangen. 











Abschließend gab es noch eine Brachse auf den Popup. 







Petri Heil dem Miniükeltreffen. Schön habt ihrs da.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Sieht das nur so aus???


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was denn?


----------



## Hecht100+

Mini ist müde??


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Ükeltreffen NO.


Mönsch, Georg sieht so verändert aus ... 

Das Wetter scheint sich ja zu verschlechtern, drück' euch den Daumen , dass es trotzdem noch gute Fische zum Abend gibt!


----------



## Slappy

Hallo Männers. 

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri in alle Richtungen. 
Waren wieder sehr schöne Fänge dabei

Grüße an das Minitreffen NO 


Ich war heute Vormittag/Mittag am Terrassenteich. Diesmal aber nicht einfach nur zum angeln sondern in Qualitätssichernder Funktion!







Und das bei nicht gerade Idealen Bedingungen...
Volle Algenblüte und Pollenrotz...










Ganz ohne angeln geht das natürlich nicht! 
Einige Bisse habe ich natürlich verpasst, aber das macht nichts.





Gefangen habe ich trotzdem ein paar. ich glaube es waren 5 oder 6 dieser Klasse und eine die doch nen ganzes Stück kleiner war. Gerne würde ich mal die 2 oder 3 richtig dicken finden....
Interessant fand ich hier bei diesem Fisch, es ist der aller erste mit einem Egel! Das hatte ich bis dato noch nie in meinen Gewässern


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mini ist müde??


Neenee. Er hat irgendwas gepfriemelt.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bevor es heute Abend in den Flieger geht, juckte es doch nochmal in den Fingern. So blieb Arbeit also Arbeit und ich fuhr ans Wasser. Es ging an einen neuen Gewässerabschnitt, der aber sehr vielversprechend aussah.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405198
> 
> 
> Nach etwa 10 min gab es die erste Aktion auf method feeder mit einem grünen Bananen Popup. Eine richtig gute Plötze hing am Haken. Beim Fototermin ist sie aber ins Wasser gehüpft.
> 
> Beim Feedern ging lange nichts. Kein Gezuppel auf Made oder Mais. Also köderte ich irgendwann eine 8mm Breadpunsch an. Nach einer Weile gab es aber einen schönen Biss und diese dicke Brachse wollte einen Landurlaub.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405199
> 
> 
> Nach einigen Fischen in immer höherer Frequenz, wechselte ich auf einen Caster und zwei Maden. Das sollte der Top Köder des Tages werden.
> Zwischenzeitlich gab es gute Brachsenbisse im Minutentakt. Unter anderem konnte ich auch diese leicht deformierte Brachse fangen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405201
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405202
> 
> 
> Abschließend gab es noch eine Brachse auf den Popup.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405203
> 
> 
> 
> Petri Heil dem Miniükeltreffen. Schön habt ihrs da.


Ein wirklich guter Spot, nicht nur für Ükel...aber leider auch sehr bekannt in der Provinzhauptstadt . Petri zu den Brachsen!!!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Ükeltreffen NO.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405191


Drei gutaussehende, gutgelaunte Ükelaner und erstklassiges Wetter habt ihr auch noch erwischt. Was will man mehr. Das ist doch ein kleiner Vorgeschmack für GW. Gefangen habt ich ja auch gut, Petri Heil an die Truppe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mönsch, Georg sieht so verändert aus ...



Aber sein Angelzeug sieht toll aus.    
geomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ungewöhnlich lang!


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich lang!


Wer lang hat, lässt lang hängen


----------



## Hecht100+

Neid der zu kurz geratenen


----------



## Niklas32

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Ein wirklich guter Spot, nicht nur für Ükel...aber leider auch sehr bekannt in der Provinzhauptstadt . Petri zu den Brachsen!!!


Ja. Das glaube ich. Liegt ja auch nah. Als ich da heute angekommen bin, hat es in der ersten Stunde auch ein paar mal schwer gescheppert im Wasser  

Da hilft dann nur dann angeln, wenn wenige unterwegs sind. Ist für mich aber gut mit Fahrrad und Spinnrute erreichbar.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch Strapse tragen würdest, wäre ich ganz wuschig





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wer lang hat, lässt lang hängen


Ah, offenbar erwachen auch im Tikeyland die Frühlingsgefühle...

Liebe Ükels,
Ich kann nur sagen, heute war ein ganz wunderschöner, ein besonderer Tag im Nordosten. Ich Danke dem lieben Finke20 , geomas und ganz besonders unseren tollen Gastgeber, Grillmeister und Guide Professor Tinca für diesen wunderbaren Tag am Wasser! Ihr seid Super, Jungs! Ich hoffe, in den nächsten Tagen einige Eindruck schildern zu können,

herzlich,
ein glücklicher 
Minimax


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ja. Das glaube ich. Liegt ja auch nah. Als ich da heute angekommen bin, hat es in der ersten Stunde auch ein paar mal schwer gescheppert im Wasser
> 
> Da hilft dann nur dann angeln, wenn wenige unterwegs sind. Ist für mich aber gut mit Fahrrad und Spinnrute erreichbar.


Jupp...gegenüber am Leuchtturm kommt man direkt an die Strömungskante, da geht oft noch mehr  ...auch kein Geheimnis in MD. ich habe dort vor 8 Jahren meinen ersten Nachtzander auf Wobbler gefangen . Da kommt man auch gut mit dem Fahrrad ran.


----------



## Finke20

Erstmal Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und auch erfolgreich gewesen sind.

Wir hatten heute bei bestem Wetter am Flüsschen ein Treffen der Ückler NO und wir sind auch erfolgreich gewesen.
Ich konnte fünf verschiedene Fischarten zum Landgang überreden. Die Ruten die zum Einsatz gekommen sind,  sind die OCC und die Feeder Rute wie auch schön die letzten male.
Als Köder kamen Toastbrot und Mais zum Einsatz. Auch am Flüsschen kann ich Plötzen und Rotfedern landen.
















Außerdem gab es einen Streifendöbel, der ist wohl Veganer . Er konnte dem Mais nicht widerstehen.






Ein Aland ging auch noch an den Haken.






Ja und dann gab es doch noch einen Döbel, es ist ein schön sichtbarer Biss gewesen. Leider keiner der ganz großen, aber egal ich habe mich riesig gefreut.
Leider gingen der Aland und Döbel nicht an die OCC-Rute .


----------



## geomas

Ja, das war ein wunderbares Mini-Ükel-Treffen!
Es war großartig, Euch wiederzusehen oder erst kennenzulernen. Danke!

Den strammsten Fisch konnte der Prof überlisten, die mit meisten Dickköpfe zog Minimax an Land und Finke lieferte die große bunte Fischvielfalt. 
Argwöhnisch beäugt wurde das erfolgreiche Ükel-Quartett von Rotmilan, dem Eisvogel, Schwimmbrotstehlenden Krähen und Flußseeschwalben.
Ich hatte viel zu viele Fehlbisse, aber letztlich gabs dann neben einen paar schön gefärbten Plötz und einem Döbeljüngling ein schlankes „Ü40-Großmaul” an der alten lange Posenrute. Alle auf Flocke (teilweise Breadpunch von 12mm).





Ein herzliches Petri allen Ükel-Friedfischern in Ost, West, Nord und Süd.
Ein schönes Wochenende allerseits.


----------



## seatrout61

Wir wollen ein Bild vom Prof sehen


----------



## Minimax

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Wir wollen ein Bild vom Prof sehen


Ich hab ein ganz wunderbares -aber das gibt's erst bei meinem Bericht. Seltsam, der Prof wirkt einerseits jünger, aber manchmal auch älter als es seine Posts vermuten lassen. Er hat noch immer die Gesichtszüge eines Knaben, und seine hellen Augen sprühen vor Begeisterung und Schalk, aber dennoch sind Bart und Haupthaar grau. Es ist erstaunlich, wie wenig Sorgen- oder Lachfältchen ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben, und wie gerne sein Mund lächelt.
Bewegung charakterisiert den Mann: Bewegung, Aktion, Sachen regeln. Eigentlich wird ein Photo ihm nicht gerecht, Film wäre.das Medium.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oh.
Das ist ja eine nette Beschreibung.
Danke lieber Minimax .


----------



## Dace

#Ükelaner-Treffen

Ich finde das Treffen von Forenmitgliedern, mit denen man sich nur schreibt und oft kein Gesicht dazu hat, immer ganz spannend. Es ist doch noch immer etwas anderes, wenn man was live erlebt (Ich hatte so was auf anderem Gebiet auch mal erlebt und mit organisiert). 

Die Bilder geben eine gute Stimmung wieder, gutes Wetter, das leibliche Wohl kam auch nicht zu kurz und schöne Fische wurden auch noch gefangen, ein gelungenes Treffen!

Hat denn einer mal den guten Döbeln in dem Gewässer ein Stück dieser herrlichen Bratwurst serviert?


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Hat denn einer mal den guten Döbeln in dem Gewässer ein Stück dieser herrlichen Bratwurst serviert




Nein. Die waren so schnell verputzt, dass die Döbel das Nachsehen hatten.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein. Die waren so schnell verputzt,



Dafür sah die auch zu gut aus ... auf Grillfleisch habe ich schon gefangen ...

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nun will ich auch noch meine Eindrücke vom Treffen schildern. Gestern Abend war ich zu KO dafür und ließ lieber diesen schönen Tag nochmal in Gedanken Revue passieren.

Finke(als amtierender OCC Sieger der Herzen), fing einen bunten Strauß an Arten - darunter sogar einen der sehr seltenen Alande.
Zwischenzeitlich präsentierte er uns auch das von Thomas. aufgedrängte zur Verfügung gestellte OCC-Kuriosum.
Eine bleischwere Glasfaser-Tele-Pilkrute übelster Sorte mit einem stählernen, fangeisenstarken Selbstmordmechanismus Selbstanschlagmechanismus, mit dem treffenden Spitznamen "die Rattenfalle".
Jedenfalls zollten wir alle Finke Respekt dafür dass er dieses 3Pfund Ungetüm tatsächlich jedes Mal zum Angeln benutzt und nicht etwa als Schranke für die heimische Hofeinfahrt.

Sehr interessant fand ich auch Georg's altes und neues Equipment in Form von englishen Ruten und tollen Youngtimer shimano Rollen.
Er wusste auch eine Menge über die Vorbesitzer und die Geschichten seines Tackles zu erzählen.
Wir haben dann auch noch viele der mitgebrachten Ruten gewedelt und begutachtet. Die Zeit war aber leider einfach viel kurz um über alles zu sprechen.
 Wir wollten ja auch noch angeln.
Dabei war für mich wichtig dass jeder wenigstens einen Döbel fängt an "meinem" Flüsschen denn dafür ist es ja bekannt.

Und angeln konnten meine Gäste wirklich gut. Ausgebuffte Spezis sind's - das wurde schnell klar und so fiel es nicht schwer jeden zum Döbel zu führen.
Döbel ist auch das Stichwort für unseren trickreichen Döbelforscher himself - Minimax .
Der zeigte allen wie's gemacht wird und fing mit seiner selbstgebauten MK(7 oder 8?) gleich 8 oder 9 Döbel und krönte sich damit selbst zum Döbelking des Tages.
Überhaupt hat mir seine sehr konzentrierte, fast schon stoische Art, bei der Verfolgung seines Planes, imponiert.
Trotzdem gab ich ihm noch ungefragt eine paar gut gemeinte aber sicher vollig überflüssige Ratschläge mit auf den Weg. 

Alles in Allem muss ich sagen, selten ist so viel Leben an meinem Flüsschen. Ich habe den Tag mit diesen liebenswerten Menschen sehr genossen und werde noch lange von den Erinnerungen zehren.
Danke dass ihr mich besucht habt, Freunde.

PS: Ich bin sicher dass ich zukünftig jedes Mal an der Brücke genau gucke ob nicht doch vielleicht Minimax da sitzt um ein paar unvorsichtige Döbel zu übertölpeln.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca toller Bericht, schöne Beschreibung des Treffens, eindrucksvoll! 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jedenfalls zollten wir alle Finke Respekt dafür fass dass er dieses 3Pfund Ungetüm tatsächlich jedes Mal zum Angeln benutzt und nicht etwa als Schranke für die heimische Hofeinfahrt.



Du meinst doch nicht etwa das rotweiße Ding da rechts unter der Brücke im Hintergrund? 

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht etwa das rotweiße Ding da rechts unter der Brücke im Hintergrund?



Hahaha...
Ich hab leider kein Bild von der Rattenfalle. Vielleicht kann Finke20 hat noch eines nachreichen?


----------



## Slappy

Klingt nach einem sehr schönen Tag bei euch  
Unser Minimax scheint ja ein echtes Brückenkind zu sein


----------



## geomas

Bin schon wieder am Wasser. Am Fluss nebenan. Erster Wurf, erstmals "Plum"-Aroma-Mais am Haken, netter Plötz etwas nördlich der 20cm.
Leichter Wind, wunderbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg, Georg.
Bei mir geht es nachher auch wieder los ans Flüsschen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder am Wasser. Am Fluss nebenan.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Georg.
> Bei mir geht es nachher auch wieder los ans Flüsschen.


Das halt ich nicht aus. Auf zum Minimobil und ans Flüsschen gebraust!


----------



## geomas

Auch „Jüstern” mögen den Plum-Mais. Nach ner Weile flaute die Beißfreude ab - auf Breadpunch beißt es eigentlich immer besser, aber dann hat man eben mehr vom Ukelei-Genibbel. So wie heute. Generell gab es heute eneut sehr viele Fehlbisse, obwohl der Haken sauscharf war. Später gab es noch nen lütten Plötz und ne Güster auf schrumpeligen uralten „Ananas-Mais”. Den habe ich wohl seit 2 Jahren an viele Gewässer geschleppt - 6 Körner sind noch drin, die werden akkurat verangelt aber 2 volle Ersatzgläser stehen bereit.

Danke für den schönen Bericht, Professore!

Viele Erfolg Minimax und allen anderen Friedfischfreunden. Ich versuche es evtl. am Abend noch mal kurz.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an alle Ükel, vor allem die Teilnehmer des Ükel-Treffens Nordost. Danke für die Berichte und die vielen Fotos. Da kann man nachvollziehen, dass es ein sehr gelungener Tag gewesen sein muss. Schöne Fische, konzentrierte Angler, gut aussehende Bratwürste … so sieht ein perfekter Angeltag aus.
Heute werde ich auch mal wieder mit Ferdi an die Elbe gehen. Heute hat bei uns erstmals der Kuckuck gerufen und das ist für mich immer die Aufforderung, auf Schlangendöbel anzusitzen. Vorher werde ich noch etwas mit der Feederrute angreifen. Allen, die ebenfalls am Wasser sind oder noch hinwollen, wünsche ich ne tolle Zeit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - was seid ihr umtriebig...
Ein dickes Petri in die Runde und ganz lieben Dank für eure "krass geilen" Berichte.. .
Gerade war ich für drei Stunden meinen Lieblingsspinnfischern am Rhein etwas beim Gerätetesten zusehen, da hab ich nichtmal ne Angel mitgenommen.
Nordwind und Rhein - zwei Namen, welche jeder für sich schon nix Gutes bedeuten.
Da schaue ich lieber euch beim Angeln zu...


----------



## Minimax

Also, bei mir beißen die Jungs außerordentlich gut. Nur leider die falsche Klasse, ich fürchte, Bremse und Kescher können heute bei mir ne ruhige Kugel schieben..


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Unser @Minimax scheint ja ein echtes Brückenkind zu sein


Wen wunderts, ist er doch ein Döbel Spezialist... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Flüsschen....










Paar Plötzen gab's auch schon.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax schrieb:


> Guter Gedanke- darf ich daran erinnern, daß am 1. Mai alle Ükels am Wasser sein sollten, wenns geht mit Krawatte und einem bescheidenen Blümlein in Knopfloch?


Guten Nachmittag zusammen, Ferdi und ich sind auch am Wasser und weil wir aller Voraussicht nach in den ersten Mai hineinangeln werden, habe ich nochmal einen älteren Post von Minimax hervorgeholt. Also Jungs , denkt daran, morgen ist 1. Mai und da wird doch bitte mit Krawatte und Blumenschmuck geangelt. Petri zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca




----------



## Wuemmehunter

Bei mir beißt es auch. Es gab bereits die ersten Güstern.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> bitte mit Krawatte


Na super - und wo soll ich jetzt um sechs noch ne Krawatte herbekommen..?!?
Eigentlich wollte ich morgen vielleicht mal wieder angeln.
Dann halt nicht....


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Bei mir beißt es auch. Es gab bereits die ersten Güstern.
> Anhang anzeigen 405302


Schelmisches Lächeln  mach doch mal ein Foto wie du Reinbeißt


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich präsentierte er uns auch das von @Thomas. aufgedrängte zur Verfügung gestellte OCC-Kuriosum.


nee nee nee, Finke hat darum Gebettelt  nix Thomas hat aufgedrängt, so nich mein Freund Prof.  

aber Petri euch allen, Tolle Bilder und Berichte, habe Arbeitstechnisch alle nur überflogen werde es aber nachholen, nur soviel, Minimax ist ja nee richtige Kante im vergleich zu den anderen zweien zumindest auf dem Foto


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mal sehen, wer weiß was noch kommt..,


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Flüsschen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405296
> Anhang anzeigen 405298
> 
> 
> Paar Plötzen gab's auch schon.


Herrlich! Bei mir spielt sich heute alles in der u 35er Klasse, meist sogar u30 ab, ich bin jetzt am 5. Swim, überall das gleiche. Immerhin Viele. Das hier sind für heute schon gute Fische:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Plötzen in der Abendsonne...


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Nachmittag zusammen, Ferdi und ich sind auch am Wasser und weil wir aller Voraussicht nach in den ersten Mai hineinangeln werden, habe ich nochmal einen älteren Post von Minimax hervorgeholt. Also Jungs , denkt daran, morgen ist 1. Mai und da wird doch bitte mit Krawatte und Blumenschmuck geangelt. Petri zusammen.
> Anhang anzeigen 405299


Oh, ja sehr gut! Ich fürchte leider ich bin für morgen Mrs. MInimax versprochen..

Oh und natürlich geomas , Dir und dem Professor Tinca  -ich hoffe ich hab keinender heutigen Fänger vergessen- ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Schelmisches Lächeln  mach doch mal ein Foto wie du Reinbeißt


So lieber Tikey0815, hier werde ich gleich genussvoll reinbeißen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Von mir auch ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger des heutigen Tages.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Heute hat bei uns erstmals der Kuckuck gerufen und das ist für mich immer die Aufforderung, auf Schlangendöbel anzusitzen.


Ah, das ist eine interessante Natur-Verknüpfung. Sowas finde ich ja immer sehr romantisch-schön und mag ich viel lieber als so schnöde Datumsangaben. 
Ein bisschen wie die Meeresjungs, die auf Hornhaut gehen, wenn der Raps blüht. Und Angelkumpel meint, wenn der Weißdorn blüht, beginnt die Schleienzeit.

Kennt noch jemand solche Verknüpfungen?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Finke20

Ich kenne das, wenn der Holunder blüht beißen die Schleien nicht. 

Ja und natürlich allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri   .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Kennt noch jemand solche Verknüpfungen?



Ja.
"Wenn der See ist zugeschneit dann ist keine Schleienzeit." - wie die alte Bauernregel schon besagt.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Nachmittag zusammen, Ferdi und ich sind auch am Wasser und weil wir aller Voraussicht nach in den ersten Mai hineinangeln werden, habe ich nochmal einen älteren Post von Minimax hervorgeholt. Also Jungs , denkt daran, morgen ist 1. Mai und da wird doch bitte mit Krawatte und Blumenschmuck geangelt. Petri zusammen.
> Anhang anzeigen 405299


Stephan, dann wünsche ich gutes Gelingen für diese Nacht in den 1. Mai, zieh ordentlich was raus. Du wirst sicherlich berichten und die Krawatte mit dem Blümchen...., rattenscharf. 
Petri Heil an Minimax , Professor Tinca , geomas und all den anderen. 
Ich armer Hund komme komme erstmal nicht zum fischen. Habe heute angefangen Sichtschutzwände an der Terrasse 
aufzubauen und wie immer passt gar nichts. Aber was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht, es geht nur viel Zeit drauf. 
Morgen muss ich mit Frau und Nachbarn durch die Prärie latschen, ich glaube es nennt sich wandern. Wer weiß wie das wieder endet? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Flüsschen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405298


Das hab ich mir so als Fernbeobachter schon gedacht.
Kaum ist die Besuchergruppe mit dem Bus wieder weg, klappt es mit deinen größeren Döbels.
Hätte mich arg gewundert, wenn die die 4 Leuts am Ufer rummachend nicht bemerken täten.

Du hast ja wenigstens das gute alte NVA-Strichtarn an


----------



## Jason

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast ja wenigstens das gute alte NVA-Strichtarn an


Du bist sehr aufmerksam, quasi entgeht dir gar nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hätte mich arg gewundert, wenn die die 4 Leuts am Ufer rummachend nicht bemerken täten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast ja wenigstens das gute alte NVA-Strichtarn an



Haha....nee.
Ist nur son ähnliches Muster auf einer "climatex" Windjacke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich mit Frau und Nachbarn durch die Prärie latschen, ich glaube es nennt sich wandern. Wer weiß wie das wieder endet?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich empfehle Dir einen echten kruden Deal auszuhandeln, eben unter dem dicken Stempel der paritätischen Gleichberechtigung:
Für einen Tag mit Frau und Nachbarn mit herum wandern, kommen die einen Tag mit dir zum Wasserwandern (Floaten,Spinnen) oder Ansitzen (gerne Picknik im Hintergrund etc.).
Mal sehen, ob du dann noch so selbstverständlich mitwandern musst ...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Kennt noch jemand solche Verknüpfungen?


wenn der Weisdorn blüht, läuft der Aal.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405322
> 
> So lieber Tikey0815, hier werde ich gleich genussvoll reinbeißen.


Du weißt halt, was lecker ist 
Ein waschechter Ükel


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, das ist eine interessante Natur-Verknüpfung. Sowas finde ich ja immer sehr romantisch-schön und mag ich viel lieber als so schnöde Datumsangaben.
> Ein bisschen wie die Meeresjungs, die auf Hornhaut gehen, wenn der Raps blüht. Und Angelkumpel meint, wenn der Weißdorn blüht, beginnt die Schleienzeit.
> 
> Kennt noch jemand solche Verknüpfungen?
> Hg
> Minimax


Ich glaube ich hab mal aufgeschnappt „wenn der Raps blüht kommen die Heringe“


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil euch allen!
Wieder mal herrliche Berichte und Fotos von euch. Gigantisch, dass ihr solch ein Treffen zustande gebracht habt Finke20 geomas Minimax und Professor Tinca
Die Fotos sprechen Bände! Eure Erzählungen dazu ebenfalls. 
Wuemmehunter dir eine spannende Nacht und viel Erfolg! Lass mal was hören.

War heute auch wieder am Flüsschen. Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei rund 12 Grad. Es sollte mein zweiter Versuch auf Karpfen werden.
Als Rute wählte ich eine Prologic Specialista Twin Tip in 10ft mit 1,75 lbs. Ich fische die Rute gerne. Ist nicht so hart und geht in der Aktion durchaus in Richtung Parabolik. Die Silstar BT50 aus wohl 1989 ist bespult mit 30er Maxima Chameleon.
2 er Haken (fragt mich nicht welcher). Als Beschwerung, zusätzlich zum Köder, dienten 2 SG Schrot am Seitenarm (frei laufend).
Als Köder versuchte ich es heute ganz klassisch mit Teig.
Hier mischte ich zuerst Vollmilch mit sehr wenig Pistazienaroma, gab dann etwas "Ei-Ersatz" in Form von Lupinenmehl hinzu und anschliessend Semmelbrösel.
An den Haken montierte ich eine Edelstahlspirale für besseren Halt des Teiges.
Der Karpfen blieb aus. Aber eine schöne Barbe ging mir an den Haken.










Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## seatrout61

Nee, wenn der Raps kommt, gehen die Heringe und kommen die Hornis.


----------



## geomas

Petri allen Fängern, danke für Eure Berichte!


Ich habe jetzt noch richtig Schreibtischarbeit vor der Brust, deshalb nur kurz ein paar Zeilen zum Abend. Es biß richtig gut und diesmal waren die Ukelei kein Thema. Auch Breadpunch ließ sich als Köder nutzen. Zuerst habe ich aber brav die letzten 6 schrumpeligen Körner Ananas-Mais verangelt: 3 Plötz, darunter ein ordentlicher, und eine Güster konnte ich damit fangen, die beiden anderen Körner fielen Fehlbissen zum Opfer. Hab dann miot Breadpunch weitergemacht, jetzt kamen die Bisse noch schneller. Etliche Plötz bis etwas über Mitte 20 und ein paar Güstern, 2 an die 30cm, bissen in recht kurzer Zeit.






am Abend kam wieder die neue alte Quivertiprute zum Einsatz, der Pegel war etwas unter normal







abends wurds dann frisch​

Mit etwas Glück kann ich morgen Abend eine weitere Session einschieben, vormittags nutze ich den „Tag der Arbeit” zur Erledigung ebendieser.


----------



## Tikey0815

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Nee, wenn der Raps kommt, gehen die Heringe und kommen die Hornis.


Okay, wie gesagt, nur aufgeschnappt, und löchriges Gedächtnis


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil an alle Fänger,




Slappy schrieb:


> Ich war heute Vormittag/Mittag am Terrassenteich. Diesmal aber nicht einfach nur zum angeln sondern in Qualitätssichernder Funktion!



Und??? Alles im grünen Bereich???

So ein Egel kommt dann und wann schon mal vor, hab ich auch dann und wann schon gesehen



Finke20 schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute bei bestem Wetter am Flüsschen ein Treffen der Ückler NO und wir sind auch erfolgreich gewesen.
> Ich konnte fünf verschiedene Fischarten zum Landgang überreden. Die Ruten die zum Einsatz gekommen sind, sind die OCC und die Feeder Rute wie auch schön die letzten male.
> Als Köder kamen Toastbrot und Mais zum Einsatz. Auch am Flüsschen kann ich Plötzen und Rotfedern landen.



Petri zu deiner schönen bunten Strecke 




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alles in Allem muss ich sagen, selten ist so viel Leben an meinem Flüsschen. Ich habe den Tag mit diesen liebenswerten Menschen sehr genossen und werde noch lange von den Erinnerungen zehren.
> Danke dass ihr mich besucht habt, Freunde.



Na dann hast habt ihr ja alles richtig gemacht und das Wetter hat euch ja auch in die Karten gespielt



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, bei mir beißen die Jungs außerordentlich gut. Nur leider die falsche Klasse, ich fürchte, Bremse und Kescher können heute bei mir ne ruhige Kugel schieben..



Na mein lieber Minimax, auch kleine Fische wollen erst mal gefangen werden




Minimax schrieb:


> Herrlich! Bei mir spielt sich heute alles in der u 35er Klasse, meist sogar u30 ab, ich bin jetzt am 5. Swim, überall das gleiche. Immerhin Viele. Das hier sind für heute schon gute Fische:



aber mit Potenzial das werden mal ein paar schöne große werden




Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, ja sehr gut! Ich fürchte leider ich bin für morgen Mrs. MInimax versprochen..



Da haben die Fische dann wohl Glück gehabt...


Ti-it schrieb:


> Der Karpfen blieb aus. Aber eine schöne Barbe ging mir an den Haken.



Petri zur schönen Barbe am schicken Gerät



geomas schrieb:


> 3 Plötz, darunter ein ordentlicher, und eine Güster konnte ich damit fangen, die beiden anderen Körner fielen Fehlbissen zum Opfer. Hab dann miot Breadpunch weitergemacht, jetzt kamen die Bisse noch schneller. Etliche Plötz bis etwas über Mitte 20 und ein paar Güstern, 2 an die 30cm, bissen in recht kurzer Zeit.
> ​



wie ich sehe läuft bei dir 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Flüsschen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paar Plötzen gab's auch schon.



und auch am Flüßchen läuft es   




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Nachmittag zusammen, Ferdi und ich sind auch am Wasser und weil wir aller Voraussicht nach in den ersten Mai hineinangeln werden, habe ich nochmal einen älteren Post von @Minimax hervorgeholt. Also Jungs , denkt daran, morgen ist 1. Mai und da wird doch bitte mit Krawatte und Blumenschmuck geangelt. Petri zusammen.



Da drück ich dir die Daumen und bin gespannt was geht



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil euch allen!
> Wieder mal herrliche Berichte und Fotos von euch. Gigantisch, dass ihr solch ein Treffen zustande gebracht habt Finke20 geomas Minimax und Professor Tinca
> Die Fotos sprechen Bände! Eure Erzählungen dazu ebenfalls.
> Wuemmehunter dir eine spannende Nacht und viel Erfolg! Lass mal was hören.
> 
> War heute auch wieder am Flüsschen. Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei rund 12 Grad. Es sollte mein zweiter Versuch auf Karpfen werden.
> Als Rute wählte ich eine Prologic Specialista Twin Tip in 10ft mit 1,75 lbs. Ich fische die Rute gerne. Ist nicht so hart und geht in der Aktion durchaus in Richtung Parabolik. Die Silstar BT50 aus wohl 1989 ist bespult mit 30er Maxima Chameleon.
> 2 er Haken (fragt mich nicht welcher). Als Beschwerung, zusätzlich zum Köder, dienten 2 SG Schrot am Seitenarm (frei laufend).
> Als Köder versuchte ich es heute ganz klassisch mit Teig.
> Hier mischte ich zuerst Vollmilch mit sehr wenig Pistazienaroma, gab dann etwas "Ei-Ersatz" in Form von Lupinenmehl hinzu und anschliessend Semmelbrösel.
> An den Haken montierte ich eine Edelstahlspirale für besseren Halt des Teiges.
> Der Karpfen blieb aus. Aber eine schöne Barbe ging mir an den Haken.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405342
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405344
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Götter, ich kann mich nicht sattsehen an diesen wundervollen Fischen. ES ist so schade, das wir im Nordosten kaum Gelgenheiten auf Barben haben- vielleicht in den großen Strömen Elbe und Oder, aber dort ist es keine reizvolle Angelei. Und DUrch die Gegend reisen für eine FIsch, der historisch zu meinen Gewässern gehört will ich auch nicht.
In Brandenburg gibts Renaturierungsbestrebungen für einige mittlere und kleine Flüsse, und dazu gehört auch explizit die Barbe als Bewohner. Aber ob das Erfolg haben wird?  Dabei gibt es so viele Flüsse und Flüßchen selbst hier in die Mark, in die die Barbe als Leitfisch gehören würde. Ich hoffe, das wir ihr auch zwischen Elbe, Oder und Mittelgebrige ihr wieder ein Heim bieten können, eines Tages. Es gibt wieder reproduzierende Lachse und Meerforellen in Brandenburg, warum keine Barben?
Ich konnte nur als Angelgast in weiter Ferne, und an einem abgeschiedenen Geheimgewässer Bekanntschaft mit diesem wunderschönen und kampfstarken FIschen machen. Zugegeben, es sind nicht die klügsten (Gottseidank für den Drill, wenn die bei dem Dampf auch noch Hirn hätten..) aber diese eleganten, haifischartigen Linien, diese besondere Rauigkeit des genetzten Schuppenkleides die man beim Abhaken spürt*, das finde ich einzigartig, und mir scheint auch das ihre Flossen, manchmal mit einem Stich blassen Rots, besonders dick und kraftvoll wären. 
Wäre ich Science-Fiction-Illustrator, ich würde den gigantischen Raumkreuzern die Formen und Linien von Barben geben.
hg
Minimax


*Ich wette, das ist ein ganz raffinierter aquadynamischer Trick für starke Strömung, so mit Mikrowirbeln oder ähnlichem Hokuspokus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist bei der Barbe natürlich ein universaler Warp-Strömungsenergie-Umkehrtrieb
 (Vorbereitung für das Raumkreuzen in den Gefilden der Wassernebelsterne),
die Menschheit wird aber noch weitere 88 Jahre brauchen, um das physikalisch auf die Reihe zu kriegen.
Bei der Bachforelle hat das Erkennen der Maulumkehrdüse ja auch ewig lange gedauert und ist nicht sonderlich präsent.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir so als Fernbeobachter schon gedacht.
> Kaum ist die Besuchergruppe mit dem Bus wieder weg, klappt es mit deinen größeren Döbels.
> Hätte mich arg gewundert, wenn die die 4 Leuts am Ufer rummachend nicht bemerken täten.
> 
> Du hast ja wenigstens das gute alte NVA-Strichtarn an


Prof hat am Freitag mitten am Basecamp einen er meint 52er. ich mein 55er, aber auf jeden Fall nen prächtigen Burschen und den Besten des Tages gelandet. Und zwar während er am Fluss auf- und abgefahren ist, um sich um uns, seine Gäste zu kümmern. Plus einen Bilderbuch Plötz. ANdere hätten bei dem Gastgeberdruck nichtmal nen Haken ins Wasser gehalten.

Geo hatte die spannendste Szene, er hat Strömung und attackierenden Kleinis zum Trotz sich ein spannendes Trotting Duell mit einem ganz ausgekochten 47er geliefert, der sich unter einem überhängenden Busch sicher wähnte. Zu Unrecht, wie sich heraustelllte. Wir haben aus 80m Entfernung zugesehen, der Mann ist ein Tiger im Dschungel. Dazu einen weiteren Döbel und mindestens 2 Plötz.

FInke hat 5 Spezies klargemacht, und dabei den offenbar im Profriver selten gewordenen Aland auf die Karte gesetzt. Und zwar stoisch von einer einzigen Stelle aus. Schau dir mal seinen Bericht an. Ich hab keine Zahlen, aber er hatte bei weitem den buntesten Korb und auch die meisten Fische.

Und auch wenn ich etwas... exzentrisch.. bin war ich doch zufrieden mit 7 schönen Johnnies unter dem Gürtel an fremdem Gewässer. Und natürlich an Guide&Glück.


Und Übrigens hatte ich nicht das Gefühl in einer busanreisenden, fischverscheuchenden "Besuchergruppe" zu sein, sondern Gleicher unter Freuden zu sein die ihr Geschäft kennen und gemeinsam ein Gewässer verstehen wollen. Das, lieber Nordlichtangler sind keine Aktionen von "Leuts" die am "Ufer rummachen" und mit dem "Bus" anreisen, sondern fähige Ükels, die wissen was sie tun*.

hg
Minimax


*Also die anderen drei.


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> „wenn der Raps blüht kommen die Heringe“


heißt das nicht wenn der Hafersticht j(z)uckt der Hering 

bevor ich weiter misst schreibe, gehe ich jetzt lieber fischen, allen die es heute zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri.


----------



## Thomas.

Es sieht nicht vielversprechend aus, kaum Wasser und nur ein wenig Strömung, und da wir den ersten Mai haben war mein Stammplatz schon mit 3 Spinnern besetzt, bis 11uhr werde ich es noch versuchen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Es sieht nicht vielversprechend aus, kaum Wasser und nur ein wenig Strömung


Doch, sieht es - und wie, das ist ja sooo schön..... lechtz...hechel....
Du bist ein glücklicher Mann...


----------



## Finke20

Thomas.  ich staune immer wieder wie weit die Vegetation bei dir schon ist  . Hier bei uns im Norden sind wir bestimmt noch 1,5 Wochen hinterher.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen, wo sind sie nur, die lauschigen, maienhaften Temperaturen und die lieblichen Maisonnenstrahlen? Bei uns ist es aktuell mit knapp über zehn Grad recht frisch. Auch der gestrige Abend war recht frisch, als die Sonne das zeitliche gesegnet hatte. Doch der Kuckuck rief sogar unmittelbar an meiner Buhne, na wenn das keine guten Vorzeichen für einen Erfolgreichen Aalabend sind. Ganz so erfolgreich wurde der Abend dann doch nicht. Ich konnte zwar zwei Aale fangen, aber die hatten allenfalls Blindschleichen-Größe Und waren damit weit von den Aalaußemaßen entfernt, die Astacus74 uns kürzlich hier präsentiert hat (Petri nochmal dazu). Glücklicherweise haben sie es nicht geschafft, sich die 1er Wurmeisen reinzuwamsen, so dass ich die „Bleistifte“ schonend zurücksetzen konnte. Ansonsten hat sich nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit nicht viel getan, außer dass Ferdinand zunehmend prampierte und unbedingt nach Hause wollte. Irgendwann konnte ich die piependen Flehgeräusche nicht länger ignorieren und habe zur goßen Freude  meines Hundes eingepackt. NÄCHSTES MAL BLEIBT ER ZUHAUSE!!!


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Thomas.  ich staune immer wieder wie weit die Vegetation bei dir schon ist  . Hier bei uns im Norden sind wir bestimmt noch 1,5 Wochen hinterher.


eingepackt, keine Lust heute
zum Grünzeugs, noch komme ich zu einigen Stellen hin, aber andere sind schon zugewachsen so das man ohne weiteres dort nicht mehr hin kommt geschweige sitzen kann.
mal von gerade ein paar Bilder vom Wasserstand und Grünzeugs


----------



## Finke20

Das sieht ja schon schön grün bei dir aus .
Ich habe gerade mit meiner Tochter einen kleinen Spaziergang zum Fluss gemacht und einige Bilder gemacht.
So sieht es bei uns aus, was so 650 km weiter östlich ausmachen.













Die Schlehen sind gerade am blühen.






Im Vordergrund blüht gerade eine Sumpfdotterblume und die Spur die da zu sehen ist, hat der Biber hinterlassen. Er fällt gerade die Weiden die in der Wiese stehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Täglich grüßt das Murmelteil....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der nächste.....


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri Professor Tinca . Was für Farben. 
Und natürlich auch ein Petri an alle anderen, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben oder noch schaffen. Tolle Bilder die ihr in der letzten Zeit so einstellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schau mir in die Augen Kleiner.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Inzwischen gab's zwei Brachsen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Prof hat am Freitag mitten am Basecamp einen er meint 52er. ich mein 55er, aber auf jeden Fall nen prächtigen Burschen und den Besten des Tages gelandet.* Und zwar während er am Fluss auf- und abgefahren ist*, um sich um uns, seine Gäste zu kümmern. Plus einen Bilderbuch Plötz. ANdere hätten bei dem Gastgeberdruck nichtmal nen Haken ins Wasser gehalten.


Ähm, aus dem fahrenden Auto raus, sollen wir das wirklich glauben  , und ist das denn überhaupt so erlaubt?


----------



## Dace

Mann, Mann Professor Tinca, du legst ja eine exzellente Fangstrecke nach der anderen hin - wunderbar, Petri zu dem klasse Fangerfolg! 

Vor allen Dingen sehen die Fische alle proper aus, tolle Farben. Auch der Mix aus den Fischarten - erstklassiges Gewässer. 

Wird das Gewässer besetzt oder trägt es sich selber?


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab eingepackt. Der Wind wurde zu ungemütlich.
Feierabendbild....


----------



## Jason

Petri Andi, hast doch sehr gut gefangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der nächste.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405444


Richtig muss es heißen : Und täglich grüßt das Döbeltier! Petri, lieber Professor.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend  zusammen. Nachdem ich heute mein Weib durch die Gegend gefahren habe, musste ich auch noch mal los, die lange Matchrute von Bruce &Walker ausführen, kombiniert mit einer PIN. Die ersten kleinen Rotfedern gab es bereits. Mal sehen, ob der kleine See auch größere Fische hergibt. Als zweites Eisen habe ich noch die Swingtip im Feuer.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Der erste größere Fisch … so langsam Taste ich mich an die Geheimnisse des kaum befischten kleinen Sees.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super Stephan.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der erste größere Fisch … so langsam Taste ich mich an die Geheimnisse des kaum befischten kleinen Sees.
> Anhang anzeigen 405473


Dickes Petri Stephan. So ein kaum "befischter" See kann wirklich unvorgesehende Geheimnisse hervor bringen. 
Wie ich das erste mal an den geheimen Teichen war, fing ich auf Wurm einen 50er Hecht. 
Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine schöne Schleie zum Vorschein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auf die hoffe ich auch aber heute nicht mehr. Ich mache Schluss. Morgen klingelt um 5 Uhr der Wecker, Montag ist Bürotag.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Morgen klingelt um 5 Uhr der Wecker,


Bei mir schon eine halbe Stunde früher. Das Elend beginnt wieder.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Ganz herzliches Petri zu Euren 1-Maifischen lieber Wuemmehunter und lieber Professor Tinca , schön das ihr draussen wart!


----------



## Joe Overlander

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab eingepackt. Der Wind wurde zu ungemütlich.
> Feierabendbild....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405458


Die sehen echt gut aus! Klasse Strecke. Als nächstes bitte Bilder aus der Küche


----------



## daci7

Joe Overlander schrieb:


> Die sehen echt gut aus! Klasse Strecke. Als nächstes bitte Bilder aus der Küche


Es ist ungeschriebenes Gesetz am Stammtisch, dass hier nicht darüber berichtet wird, was mit den Fischen nach dem Fang geschieht. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

Joe Overlander schrieb:


> Die sehen echt gut aus! Klasse Strecke. Als nächstes bitte Bilder aus der Küche


Hey Joe,

wir hier im Ükel beschäftigen uns eher mit dem Fang der Fische (siehe Startposition des Threadstarters), und meiden Küchenbilder oder Verwertungsfragen. 
Edit: Freund daci7 Hats auf den Punkt gebracht.

Aber verzweifle nicht, im Thread:




__





						Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???
					

Hallo zusammen,  falls es Euch gefällt, können hier Rezepte und Koch-Ergebnisse gepostet werden, die Nix mit Fisch zu tun haben :-)  Lecker kochen ist keine Hexerei und wir könnten hier über die ein oder andere Frage diskutieren, ich lerne immer gerne dazu !  Welches Gekochte Ihr zeigen möchtet...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Posten die vielen kulinarisch begabten und versierten Schlemmerboardies täglich herrliche Köstlichkeiten aus Wald, Feld und Stall und natürlich auch herrliche Delikatessen aus Teich, Fluss und Meer. Ich empfehle den Thread nur mit gut gefülltem Magen zu erforschen. Schmatz, Schleck, olala!

Und Wir hier im Ükel sind wir halt zuständig für anglerische Fragen, und nicht die Küche,

Herzliche Grüsse,
Minimax


----------



## Joe Overlander

daci7 schrieb:


> Es ist ungeschriebenes Gesetz am Stammtisch, dass hier nicht darüber berichtet wird, was mit den Fischen nach dem Fang geschieht.
> Groetjes
> David


gut zu wissen


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es so viele Flüsse und Flüßchen selbst hier in die Mark, in die die Barbe als Leitfisch gehören würde. Ich hoffe, das wir ihr auch zwischen Elbe, Oder und Mittelgebrige ihr wieder ein Heim bieten können, eines Tages.



Wie Recht du da hast, leider habe ich bei mir in der Elbe noch keine von den Bartelträgern erwischen können noch weiß ich ob welche vorhanden sind...



Minimax schrieb:


> Und Übrigens hatte ich nicht das Gefühl in einer busanreisenden, fischverscheuchenden "Besuchergruppe" zu sein, sondern Gleicher unter Freuden zu sein die ihr Geschäft kennen und gemeinsam ein Gewässer verstehen wollen. Das, lieber @Nordlichtangler sind keine Aktionen von "Leuts" die am "Ufer rummachen" und mit dem "Bus" anreisen, sondern fähige Ükels, die wissen was sie tun*.



Na wer das bei euch denkt liegt falsch, bei den ganzen tollen Fischen die ihr hier postet die fangen sich ja nicht von selbst da gehört schon mehr dazu.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Doch der Kuckuck rief sogar unmittelbar an meiner Buhne, na wenn das keine guten Vorzeichen für einen Erfolgreichen Aalabend sind. Ganz so erfolgreich wurde der Abend dann doch nicht. Ich konnte zwar zwei Aale fangen, aber die hatten allenfalls Blindschleichen-Größe



Auf den Kuckuck wart ich auch schon ein paar Tage du hast ihn gehört, meine Frau, mein Kumpel... mal sehen wann der sich bei mir bemerkbar macht.
Aber du hast Aale gefangen zwar klein aber immerhin die großen kommen bestimmt noch und wenn



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ferdinand zunehmend prampierte und unbedingt nach Hause wollte. Irgendwann konnte ich die piependen Flehgeräusche nicht länger ignorieren und habe zur goßen Freude meines Hundes eingepackt. NÄCHSTES MAL BLEIBT ER ZUHAUSE!!!



Na der hat sich bestimmt nach der heimischen Couch gesehnt.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Der erste größere Fisch … so langsam Taste ich mich an die Geheimnisse des kaum befischten kleinen Sees.



Es wird, es wird da geht noch was.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab eingepackt. Der Wind wurde zu ungemütlich.
> Feierabendbild....



Petri Heil lieber Professor, du kennst dein Gewässer  



Joe Overlander schrieb:


> Die sehen echt gut aus! Klasse Strecke. Als nächstes bitte Bilder aus der Küche



Na als Neuer am Stammtisch wußtest du es ja nicht, mir ist der Fehler aber auch schon passiert   konnte ich noch korrigieren.
Und solltest du im Winter auf Q- Fische angeln dann sind das Ziegenbartdöbel  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Und Übrigens hatte ich nicht das Gefühl in einer busanreisenden, fischverscheuchenden "Besuchergruppe" zu sein, sondern Gleicher unter Freuden zu sein die ihr Geschäft kennen und gemeinsam ein Gewässer verstehen wollen. Das, lieber Nordlichtangler sind keine Aktionen von "Leuts" die am "Ufer rummachen" und mit dem "Bus" anreisen, sondern fähige Ükels, die wissen was sie tun*.
> 
> hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> *Also die anderen drei.


Das wollte ich doch nur rauslocken  
bin ich froh drüber, dass es insgesamt so gut geklappt hat! 

So ein paar weitergehende Gedanken, so um die Ecke gedacht, die spare ich mir jetzt einfach mal auf, so bis ab GW.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das wollte ich doch nur rauslocken


Mh-hm.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So ein paar weitergehende Gedanken, so um die Ecke gedacht, die spare ich mir jetzt einfach mal auf, so bis ab GW.


Gute Idee, ich freue mich schon auf einen Plausch in GW.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin werte Mitstreiter.
Jetzt kommt für mich das Ende wohl von völlig unerwarteter Seite: Habe am Samstag einen Brief von der Werft bekommen in der die Stipperplattform liegt.
Werft wurde verkauft - Schiff muss bis 22.6. vom Gelände sein.
Wenn ich da gleich anrufe und es dort keine Alternative gibt, habe ich ernsthafte Probleme.
Hier will nicht zufällig jemand ne kleine Segelyacht kaufen...?
Ich kann garnicht soviel essen wie ich brechen mag....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri nochmal zum gelungenen Ükelfischen Professor Tinca Minimax geomas Finke20 war sicher ein entspanntes Angeln.

Auch die lieber Wuemmehunter ein dickes Petri zu den Maifischen und nochmals Danke für deinen letzten Filme die du uns zur verfügung gestellt hast 

Allen anderen die nicht erwähnt wurden ebenfalls ein dickes Petri Heil zu den gefangenen und verlorenen bzw nicht gefangenen Fische.

Bei mir war leider Aufgrund der Laichzeit von Rotauge, Rotfeder und Brachse ein eher mäßiges Wochenende. Aber dennoch war ich an 2 Tagen am Wasser um die Entspannung zu suchen und Abschalten können. Das Jahr ist noch lang, die Fische werden schon noch kommen....erstmal meine Twisterrute fertig bekommen dann kanns wider verstärkt zum Angeln gehen.


----------



## zeder

Hiermit bedanke ich mich ganz ganz herzlich bei dem Fori, der mir vor einiger Zeit zwei seiner ausrangierten Matchruten überlassen hat 

Da das Wetter in letzter Zeit immer schöner wurde bei uns habe ich mich um die Bestückung der Ruten gekümmert und war das erste Mal auf Friedfisch mit der Pose unterwegs. Für mich als Anfänger echt ein tolles Erlebnis und mal was anderes - viel feineres - als immer nur Spinnfischen. Die Stimmung morgens am Wasser und dieses spannende Beobachten der Pose - das hat schon was. Also nochmals vielen Dank! Ich werde diese Art der Angelei definitiv weiter ausbauen. Wirklich toll 


Musste lange überlegen, wo ich das poste weil der Fori in den Nachrichten immer nur meinte, ich solle "im Ukel" etwas schreiben. Aber es muss dieser Thread hier gemeint gewesen sein. So ist das, wenn man noch neu dabei ist 


Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Es war super schön an diesem Morgen











Etwas später am Tag. Die Aqualite bestückt mit einer Daiwa und guter feiner Stroft Schnur.






Ein kleiner Karpfen ließ sich dann auch noch Blicken und hat an so feinem Gerät echt Spaß gemacht. 



Viele Grüße
der Zeder


----------



## daci7

zeder schrieb:


> Hiermit bedanke ich mich ganz ganz herzlich bei dem Fori, der mir vor einiger Zeit zwei seiner ausrangierten Matchruten überlassen hat
> 
> Da das Wetter in letzter Zeit immer schöner wurde bei uns habe ich mich um die Bestückung der Ruten gekümmert und war das erste Mal auf Friedfisch mit der Pose unterwegs. Für mich als Anfänger echt ein tolles Erlebnis und mal was anderes - viel feineres - als immer nur Spinnfischen. Die Stimmung morgens am Wasser und dieses spannende Beobachten der Pose - das hat schon was. Also nochmals vielen Dank! Ich werde diese Art der Angelei definitiv weiter ausbauen. Wirklich toll
> 
> 
> Musste lange überlegen, wo ich das poste weil der Fori in den Nachrichten immer nur meinte, ich solle "im Ukel" etwas schreiben. Aber es muss dieser Thread hier gemeint gewesen sein. So ist das, wenn man noch neu dabei ist
> 
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Es war super schön an diesem Morgen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405509
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405510
> 
> Etwas später am Tag. Die Aqualite bestückt mit einer Daiwa und guter feiner Stroft Schnur.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405511
> 
> Ein kleiner Karpfen ließ sich dann auch noch Blicken und hat an so feinem Gerät echt Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> der Zeder


Tiptop, das ist mal ein Einstand!
Freut mich, dass du an dem Gerät Spaß hast und das du dich hier gemeldet hast!
Petri!
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Ich bin Euch ja noch den angekündigten Film von meiner ostermontäglichen Feedertour an die Elbe schuldig. Jetzt ist er fertig geschnitten und vertont und ich freue mich sehr, Euch mit diesem Kurzfilm  einen kleinen Eindruck von meinem Hausgewässer vermitteln zu können. Die Stelle ist übrigens für mich mit dem Fahrrad in nichtmal einer Viertelstunde zu erreichen.
> Hier der Link: https://youtu.be/onEFTOAUgpQ


Lieber Wuemme, ich hatte erst jetzt Gelegenheit deinen Film zu gucken.
Vielen Dank fürs Teilen, das ist ein ganz herrliches Video. Der Star ist die wunderbare Morgenstimmung mit dem goldenen Licht und den Nebel über dem Wasser. Und Du und Ferdinand als dunkle Silhouetten vor dieser Pracht- Ein ausgesprochener Augenschmaus. Die Konzentration auf Stimmung und Atmosphäre ist der richtige Weg. Toll, danke!

Beim Gucken sieht man auch wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt: Das richtige Timing zu finden und im richtigen Moment den wabernden und sich hebenden Nebel und das Licht einzufangen, Aufnahmen von Drill und Wurf mit der Kamera auf Stativ und dann noch rechtzeitig die Drohne zu starten- und natürlich noch die Fische fangen, das alles im strengen Zeitrahmen der Lichtstummung und offenbar rauhem Hals: Ich wette, von der friedlichen Ruhe und dem Zauber, den der Film vermittelt, hat der Filmemacher wenig gespürt.
Also mal wieder ganz toll, nochmals herzlichen Dank dafür,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962

Wuemmehunter​Der Hamburger Stammtisch sagt auch ein Danke
für
das Wunder schöne Video


----------



## Tobias85

Langsam schleiche ich mich auch wieder zurück an den Stammtisch. Wuemmehunter, dein Film ist wirklich wundervoll geworden, man spürt förmlich die Magie des frühmorgendlichen Angelns 

Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde, ich glaube mit dem Lesen alle Berichte werde ich nicht nachkommen. Freut mich, dass ihr am Flüsschen des Professors so eine gute Zeit hattet. Schön, ein paar von euch zumindest auf den Fotos (wieder)gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Schön das Du wieder bei uns bist, Tobias85. Es ist bei Dir hoffentlich alles wie geplant gelaufen.


----------



## Minimax

zeder schrieb:


> Hiermit bedanke ich mich ganz ganz herzlich bei dem Fori, der mir vor einiger Zeit zwei seiner ausrangierten Matchruten überlassen hat
> 
> Da das Wetter in letzter Zeit immer schöner wurde bei uns habe ich mich um die Bestückung der Ruten gekümmert und war das erste Mal auf Friedfisch mit der Pose unterwegs. Für mich als Anfänger echt ein tolles Erlebnis und mal was anderes - viel feineres - als immer nur Spinnfischen. Die Stimmung morgens am Wasser und dieses spannende Beobachten der Pose - das hat schon was. Also nochmals vielen Dank! Ich werde diese Art der Angelei definitiv weiter ausbauen. Wirklich toll
> 
> 
> Musste lange überlegen, wo ich das poste weil der Fori in den Nachrichten immer nur meinte, ich solle "im Ukel" etwas schreiben. Aber es muss dieser Thread hier gemeint gewesen sein. So ist das, wenn man noch neu dabei ist
> 
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Es war super schön an diesem Morgen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405509
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405510
> 
> Etwas später am Tag. Die Aqualite bestückt mit einer Daiwa und guter feiner Stroft Schnur.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405511
> 
> Ein kleiner Karpfen ließ sich dann auch noch Blicken und hat an so feinem Gerät echt Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> der Zeder


Ein toller Bericht, zeder , danke dafür. Schön das Du den Weg in unsere kleine Karawanserei gefunden hast, und das dir Die Friedfischangelei Freude macht. Das Photo im violetten Morgenlicht ist der Hammer.

Ein Kompliment auch dem unbekannten Rutenspender. Der muss nicht nur großherzig, sondern eine echte Tackletart (ich tippe auf einen Ükel) sein, wenn er ne Aqualite ausmustert. Ich halte beide Varianten, die Harte und die Zarte, für ganz hervorragende, gut konstruierte und abgestimmte Posen- bzw. Friedfischruten. Auch die Lt-Rolle (Regal?) passt sehr gut und wird gute Dienste leisten. Ferner befürworte ich die Schnurwahl. Das sind schon Sachen, mit der man viel mehr als die ersten Schritte in die Welt des Friedotums machen kann.
Oh, und zu guter Letzt: Natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu dem schönen Karpfen,

willkommen im Ükel,
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee nee nee, Finke hat darum Gebettelt  nix Thomas hat aufgedrängt, so nich mein Freund Prof.
> 
> aber Petri euch allen, Tolle Bilder und Berichte, habe Arbeitstechnisch alle nur überflogen werde es aber nachholen, nur soviel, Minimax ist ja nee richtige Kante im vergleich zu den anderen zweien zumindest auf dem Foto


Es ist mir ein Rätsel, denn ich bin wirklich ein Hänfling. Es muss irgendwas mit der Perspektive oder dem dicken Pulli gewesen sein, auf dem Photo wirke ich wie ein Welsangler, und wo ist eigentlich mein Hals geblieben? Vielleicht lags auch daran, daß ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder frei, froh und unter weitem sonnigen Himmel unter Ükelbrüdern durchatmen und glücklich sein könnte, vielleicht habe ich mich sozusagen Kugelfisch-mässig Beim Durchatmen ausgedehnt?
Hg
Minierholt.

P.S. In der ersten Angelegenheit gebe ich dem Prof Recht, ich habe das damals sehr genau beobachtet. Aber wir wollen nicht wieder davon anfangen, sonst könnts sein das das Meme mit dem grünen Gentleman unerqickliche Aktualität gewinnt. Nur soviel sei gesagt: Finke20 ist ein echter Sportsmann.
Ich hatte übrigens Gelegenheit, seine Germina-Rute aus 2021 mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Interessanterweise war das alte DDR Schlachtross nicht halb so schwer und Wabbelig wie ich erwartet hatte, sondern eine an den Maßstäben ihrer Zeit eine wirklich beeindruckende, Brauchbare Rute.


----------



## seatrout61

Was mir bei Wümme's Videos noch aufgefallen ist, ist seine angenehme markante Stimme...erinnert mich etwas an den leider verstorbenen Volker Lechtenbrink, der ja nebenbei auch unzählige Dokus synchronisiert hat.

Bewirb dich mal beim NDR!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ist ja eine nette Beschreibung .... 
bin mir vom Orginalton Wuemme her fast ganz sicher, dass das nicht die eigentlich gewünschte Stimmlage von ihm war 

Tja, da können sich die anderen Dokumentatateure noch eine Menge abgucken.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich freue mich, wie hier die Post abgeht - ein herrliches Petri an alle Ükel, die hier täglich das Fass zum Überlaufen bringen. 

Zurück in heimischen Gefilden werde ich morgen ganz früh zum sog. Salmonidenbach aufbrechen und den B-Fischen versuchen nachzustellen. Die Herausforderung ist wahrscheinlich die Kunstköderpflicht. Aber auch wenn nix beißt, wird es bestimmt ein schöner, stiller Ausflug.


----------



## Jason

zeder schrieb:


> Hiermit bedanke ich mich ganz ganz herzlich bei dem Fori, der mir vor einiger Zeit zwei seiner ausrangierten Matchruten überlassen hat
> 
> Da das Wetter in letzter Zeit immer schöner wurde bei uns habe ich mich um die Bestückung der Ruten gekümmert und war das erste Mal auf Friedfisch mit der Pose unterwegs. Für mich als Anfänger echt ein tolles Erlebnis und mal was anderes - viel feineres - als immer nur Spinnfischen. Die Stimmung morgens am Wasser und dieses spannende Beobachten der Pose - das hat schon was. Also nochmals vielen Dank! Ich werde diese Art der Angelei definitiv weiter ausbauen. Wirklich toll
> 
> 
> Musste lange überlegen, wo ich das poste weil der Fori in den Nachrichten immer nur meinte, ich solle "im Ukel" etwas schreiben. Aber es muss dieser Thread hier gemeint gewesen sein. So ist das, wenn man noch neu dabei ist
> 
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Es war super schön an diesem Morgen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405509
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405510
> 
> Etwas später am Tag. Die Aqualite bestückt mit einer Daiwa und guter feiner Stroft Schnur.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405511
> 
> Ein kleiner Karpfen ließ sich dann auch noch Blicken und hat an so feinem Gerät echt Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> der Zeder


Wunderschöner Bericht, vielen Dank und ein dickes Petri Heil für den tollen Spiegler. Schön, das du zu uns gefunden hast. 
Wenn ich diese fabelhaften Angelberichte hier immer lese, werde ich zur Zeit immer nachdenklich, bzw. neidisch. Wie schön könnte es sein am Wasser zu sitzen, die treibene Pose zu beobachten und warten bis sie unter geht. Diese Woche hab ich Frühschicht und danach beschäftige ich mich hier mit. Hier mal wieder einen paar Bilder von meiner 2. Terrasse.








Wenn ich da man noch 3-4 Stunden am schaffen war, bin ich echt kaputt noch zum fischen zu fahren. Deshalb entschuldigt bitte , wenn ich hier nur Petris raushaue und nur Quatsch schreibe. 
Am 24.04. war bei uns anangeln unserer Warme. Da hab ich nach Abpfiff das französische Lieg gesungen. Einmal war ich danach noch mal los, aber die Rotpunktdöbel wollen bei mir noch nicht so richtig. 
Ich freu mich so sehr auf GW. Alles mal hinter sich lassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Stammtischkollegen!

habe es heute nochmal mit Pistazienteig versucht, der sich als echter Allrounder am Flüsschen herausstellt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Da ziehe ich traditionell am 1. Mai mit der Barschflitsche los (Ende der Hechtschonzeit und des Spinnangelverbots in LSA) und was fange ich 

ne Grundel, na klar





und dann stieg dieser makelose wunderschöne Schuppi von 81 cm ein:





Ob er den 3 cm kleinen Jummi wirklich haben wollte oder ihn in der Absinkphase einfach nur mit der Nasenspitze mitgenommen hat, weiß nur der himmlische Ükelhirt. Ganze 25 Minuten mit drei Fluchten von geschätzten 60 - 70 m an der 14 g A-TEC später kam ein angelnder Jogger des Wegs, der meine Rettung war. Jedoch bemerkte er zuerst nach einem Blick auf meinen Watkescher und den zur nächsten Flucht startenden Schuppie: "Ist das dein Ernst?" 
*Danke an den unbekannten Helfer*, der den Schuppi gleich bei der ersten Gelegenheit an der Spundwand in den Kescher bugsierte und ans Ufer hob.

Völlig durchgeschwitzt und mit zitternden Händen gelang mir ein Foto von 7  .

Ein Zeichen???


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein herzliches Petri an die Montagsfischer Ti-it und Altmarkfischer, tolle Fische, die ihr da überlistet habt. Das der Schuppi ordentlich Rabatz gemacht hat, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Schön, dass ihr ihn mit vereinten Kräften landen konntet.
Lieber Mescalero. Ich freue mich, dass Du wieder zurück bist und wünsche Dir für Deine morgige Tour an den Salmonidenbach alles Gute.
Und Jason, Dein Großprojekt scheint sich ja zumindest auf den Bildern, so langsam dem Ende zuzuneigen. Ganz so „baustellig“ wie im vergangenen Jahr, als Du Beton gemacht hattest, sieht es gar nicht mehr aus.
Dann noch mal Danke den lobenden Stimmen zu meinem jüngsten Video. Aber @Nordlichangler hat recht. Ganz so knarzig ist meine Stimme üblicherweise nicht. Eine Erkältung hat sie leicht verändert. Aber da ich so stolz war, das Video nur zwei Tage nach der Tour geschnitten zu haben, wollte ich nicht noch ein paar Tage mit dem Voiceover warten.
Ganz soviel Arbeit, wie der eine oder andere vermutet, war es übrigens nicht. Da ich auch den einen oder anderen Trecker bei seiner Arbeit beruflich zu videographieren habe, hat sich inzwischen eine gewisse Routine eingestellt. Das gleiche gilt für die Arbeit mit der Schnittsoftware. Ein nächstes kleines Projekt habe ich übrigens schon in der Pipeline.
Was es sonst noch Neues gibt? Eine Freundin von mir, eine ältere Dame, die nach ihrer Emeritierung ins Wendland gegangen ist, will sich ein kleinen See kaufen (fragt mich nicht warum). Sie bat mich, Sie mit meiner (bescheidenen) Gewässer-Expertise als Angler bei diesem Geschäft zu beraten.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri an die Montagsfischer Ti-it und Altmarkfischer, tolle Fische, die ihr da überlistet habt. Das der Schuppi ordentlich Rabatz gemacht hat, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Schön, dass ihr ihn mit vereinten Kräften landen konntet.
> Lieber Mescalero. Ich freue mich, dass Du wieder zurück bist und wünsche Dir für Deine morgige Tour an den Salmonidenbach alles Gute.
> Und Jason, Dein Großprojekt scheint sich ja zumindest auf den Bildern, so langsam dem Ende zuzuneigen. Ganz so „baustellig“ wie im vergangenen Jahr, als Du Beton gemacht hattest, sieht es gar nicht mehr aus.
> Dann noch mal Danke den lobenden Stimmen zu meinem jüngsten Video. Aber @Nordlichangler hat recht. Ganz so knarzig ist meine Stimme üblicherweise nicht. Eine Erkältung hat sie leicht verändert. Aber da ich so stolz war, das Video nur zwei Tage nach der Tour geschnitten zu haben, wollte ich nicht noch ein paar Tage mit dem Voiceover warten.
> Ganz soviel Arbeit, wie der eine oder andere vermutet, war es übrigens nicht. Da ich auch den einen oder anderen Trecker bei seiner Arbeit beruflich zu videographieren habe, hat sich inzwischen eine gewisse Routine eingestellt. Das gleiche gilt für die Arbeit mit der Schnittsoftware. Ein nächstes kleines Projekt habe ich übrigens schon in der Pipeline.
> Was es sonst noch Neues gibt? Eine Freundin von mir, eine ältere Dame, die nach ihrer Emeritierung ins Wendland gegangen ist, will sich ein kleinen See kaufen (fragt mich nicht warum). Sie bat mich, Sie mit meiner (bescheidenen) Gewässer-Expertise als Angler bei diesem Geschäft zu beraten.


Besten Dank, war aber ein Feiertags- und Sonntagsfisch...gestern musste ich alles erst mal sacken lassen


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Besten Dank, war aber ein Feiertags- und Sonntagsfisch...gestern musste ich alles erst mal sacken lassen


Kann ich verstehen, nach der Aufregung.


----------



## Tobias85

Altmarkfischer: War's der dicke Karpfen, der deinen Kescher so zerfetzt hat, oder doch die grantige Grundel!? In Jedem Fall Petri zu der unerwarteten Überraschung! Und auch Ti-it zu den Leckermäulchen. Ist das ein Angel-Aroma oder aus dem Backbedarf?

Vorhin ging's ganz kurz zum Bach. Die während des Winterhochwassers als potentielle Trotting-Rennstrecke für Hasel und Rotaugen vermerkte Stelle hat sich jetzt leider als seichte Rieselstrecke herausgestellt, eine etwas tiefere Rinne für diese Zwecke hab ich aber schon gefunden. Und einen wunderbar tiefen, urigen Bilderbuch-Gumpen, der aber leider wegen der vielen überhängenden Bäume kaum zu beangeln ist. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin werte Mitstreiter.
> Jetzt kommt für mich das Ende wohl von völlig unerwarteter Seite: Habe am Samstag einen Brief von der Werft bekommen in der die Stipperplattform liegt.
> Werft wurde verkauft - Schiff muss bis 22.6. vom Gelände sein.
> Wenn ich da gleich anrufe und es dort keine Alternative gibt, habe ich ernsthafte Probleme.
> Hier will nicht zufällig jemand ne kleine Segelyacht kaufen...?
> Ich kann garnicht soviel essen wie ich brechen mag....



Na da drück ich dir die Daumen das du das geregelt kriegst



zeder schrieb:


> Hiermit bedanke ich mich ganz ganz herzlich bei dem Fori, der mir vor einiger Zeit zwei seiner ausrangierten Matchruten überlassen hat
> 
> Da das Wetter in letzter Zeit immer schöner wurde bei uns habe ich mich um die Bestückung der Ruten gekümmert und war das erste Mal auf Friedfisch mit der Pose unterwegs. Für mich als Anfänger echt ein tolles Erlebnis und mal was anderes - viel feineres - als immer nur Spinnfischen. Die Stimmung morgens am Wasser und dieses spannende Beobachten der Pose - das hat schon was. Also nochmals vielen Dank! Ich werde diese Art der Angelei definitiv weiter ausbauen. Wirklich toll
> 
> 
> Musste lange überlegen, wo ich das poste weil der Fori in den Nachrichten immer nur meinte, ich solle "im Ukel" etwas schreiben. Aber es muss dieser Thread hier gemeint gewesen sein. So ist das, wenn man noch neu dabei ist
> 
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Es war super schön an diesem Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etwas später am Tag. Die Aqualite bestückt mit einer Daiwa und guter feiner Stroft Schnur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein kleiner Karpfen ließ sich dann auch noch Blicken und hat an so feinem Gerät echt Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> der Zeder



Glückwunsch zum neuen alten Gerät und dann zünftig eingweiht Petri Heil sag ich nur, alles richtig gemacht
Hab viel Spaß hier im Ükel



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Langsam schleiche ich mich auch wieder zurück an den Stammtisch. @Wuemmehunter, dein Film ist wirklich wundervoll geworden, man spürt förmlich die Magie des frühmorgendlichen Angelns



Schön das du wieder da bist ich hoffe bei dir lief es nach Wunsch



Mescalero schrieb:


> Zurück in heimischen Gefilden werde ich morgen ganz früh zum sog. Salmonidenbach aufbrechen und den B-Fischen versuchen nachzustellen. Die Herausforderung ist wahrscheinlich die Kunstköderpflicht. Aber auch wenn nix beißt, wird es bestimmt ein schöner, stiller Ausflug.



Schön das du wieder da bist und Petri Heil für deinen Ausflug



Jason schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Bericht, vielen Dank und ein dickes Petri Heil für den tollen Spiegler. Schön, das du zu uns gefunden hast.
> Wenn ich diese fabelhaften Angelberichte hier immer lese, werde ich zur Zeit immer nachdenklich, bzw. neidisch. Wie schön könnte es sein am Wasser zu sitzen, die treibene Pose zu beobachten und warten bis sie unter geht. Diese Woche hab ich Frühschicht und danach beschäftige ich mich hier mit. Hier mal wieder einen paar Bilder von meiner 2. Terrasse.





Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich da man noch 3-4 Stunden am schaffen war, bin ich echt kaputt noch zum fischen zu fahren. Deshalb entschuldigt bitte , wenn ich hier nur Petris raushaue und nur Quatsch schreibe.
> Am 24.04. war bei uns anangeln unserer Warme. Da hab ich nach Abpfiff das französische Lieg gesungen. Einmal war ich danach noch mal los, aber die Rotpunktdöbel wollen bei mir noch nicht so richtig.
> Ich freu mich so sehr auf GW. Alles mal hinter sich lassen.



Na erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen, sieht doch gut aus was du da baust und wenn du fertig bist kann dich keiner mehr vom Wasser abhalten



Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil Stammtischkollegen!
> 
> habe es heute nochmal mit Pistazienteig versucht, der sich als echter Allrounder am Flüsschen herausstellt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it



Petri Heil mal wieder ein paar schöne Fisch die da überlistet hast



Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Da ziehe ich traditionell am 1. Mai mit der Barschflitsche los (Ende der Hechtschonzeit und des Spinnangelverbots in LSA) und was fange ich
> 
> ne Grundel, na klar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und dann stieg dieser makelose wunderschöne Schuppi von 81 cm ein:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ob er den 3 cm kleinen Jummi wirklich haben wollte oder ihn in der Absinkphase einfach nur mit der Nasenspitze mitgenommen hat, weiß nur der himmlische Ükelhirt. Ganze 25 Minuten mit drei Fluchten von geschätzten 60 - 70 m an der 14 g A-TEC später kam ein angelnder Jogger des Wegs, der meine Rettung war. Jedoch bemerkte er zuerst nach einem Blick auf meinen Watkescher und den zur nächsten Flucht startenden Schuppie: "Ist das dein Ernst?"
> *Danke an den unbekannten Helfer*, der den Schuppi gleich bei der ersten Gelegenheit an der Spundwand in den Kescher bugsierte und ans Ufer hob.



 Petri Heil und das mit einer Barschrute das hast du und dein Gerät ja alles gegeben
*Danke an den unbekannten Helfer *da hast du ja Glück gehabt allein wäre das bestimmt sehr interesant geworden



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und einen wunderbar tiefen, urigen Bilderbuch-Gumpen, der aber leider wegen der vielen überhängenden Bäume kaum zu beangeln ist. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.



Das soll da so eine Kreuzung aus Eichhöhrnchen und Biber geben das wäre doch was wenn der dann die passenden Äste wegknabbert


Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und auch @Ti-it zu den Leckermäulchen. Ist das ein Angel-Aroma oder aus dem Backbedarf?


Ist tatsächlich ein Angel-Aroma. Bin ja eigentlich nicht der Fan von Aromen. Aber dachte mir, auf Karpfen bringt es mir vielleicht einen Vorteil. Beim Pistazieneis essen kam mir dann die Idee zu Pistazie. Gegoogelt und entdeckt, dass das in den 80er und Anfang 90er Jahren ein Renner gewesen sein muss. Und da ich ja eh ein Nostalgiker bin 
Jetzt fing ich darauf Barbe, Döbel, Nase  - aber über die freue ich mich ja genauso. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Altmarkfischer: War's der dicke Karpfen, der deinen Kescher so zerfetzt hat, oder doch die grantige Grundel!? In Jedem Fall Petri zu der unerwarteten Überraschung! Und auch Ti-it zu den Leckermäulchen. Ist das ein Angel-Aroma oder aus dem Backbedarf?
> 
> Vorhin ging's ganz kurz zum Bach. Die während des Winterhochwassers als potentielle Trotting-Rennstrecke für Hasel und Rotaugen vermerkte Stelle hat sich jetzt leider als seichte Rieselstrecke herausgestellt, eine etwas tiefere Rinne für diese Zwecke hab ich aber schon gefunden. Und einen wunderbar tiefen, urigen Bilderbuch-Gumpen, der aber leider wegen der vielen überhängenden Bäume kaum zu beangeln ist. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.


Danke, weder noch, das war letztes Jahr ne Hechtfritte...Fazit, der Kescher ist kaputt und außerdem zu klein, Zeit für Neues


----------



## skyduck

*Hallo liebe Mitükel,

zeitlich habe ich jetzt immer nur sporadische Kurzansitze, meißt abends von max. 3 Stunden, am Haus-See realisieren können. So langsam komme ich aber dahinter wie das Gewässer tickt. Durch die Lage mitten in der Stadt ist die Frequentierung natürlich bei guten Wetter recht hoch, trotzdem konnte ich bis jetzt immer in Ruhe dort sitzen ohne angequatscht zu werden.

Die Geräuschkulisse ist natürlich auch immer so la la. Mein absolutes Highlight war gestern Abend. Der Wind kam von anderen Ufer, dort hatten sich ein paar Jungs mit Bongotrommeln niedergelassen. Die hatten es aber echt gut drauf. Untermalt wurde dies von den diversen Tiergeräuschen die man bei auflandigen Wind vom gegenüberliegenden Zoo hört. Dazu die sinkende Sonne und ein einsammes Segelböötchen, etwas sureal aber irgendwie auch sehr entspannend.*






*Ich habe mir angewöhnt immer den Supalite Shelter als Sichtschutz aufzubauen. Das klappt nun von der Organisation ziemlich gut, auch der neue KorumStuhl hat sich am steilen Ufer sehr bewährt und ist echt eine Empfehlung wert. Durch die bessere Polsterung  kann ich bisher komplett auf ein Kissen verzichten. Nicht mehr missen möchte ich das River Stativ, welches ich meist am langen Stiel direkt im Wasser positioniere. So hocke ich dann in meiner Höhle sehr nah am Wasser, in der Böschung und bin doch recht gut abgeschirmt und entspannt für mich.*







*Das Motto am Haus-See ist tatsächlich ordentlich Futter bei de Fische. Eigentlich hat man aktuell überall Erfolg so lange man konzentriert an einem Platz anfüttert und diesen auch unbeirrt weiterbefischt. Der dominierende Fisch ist hier auf jeden Fall die Brasse. Handlange Exemplare fängt man mitlerweile fast überall instant. die größeren kommen dann nach einiger Zeit von alleine und man kann dann durchaus mehrere hintereinander fangen. Hier hat sich der 8 mm Pellet als Topköder erwiesen. Pinkies funktionieren zwar auch Klasse werden aber von den kleinen zu schnell weggeputzt. Mais war bisher völlig erfolglos, werde ich aber bei steigenden Temperaturen im Auge behalten.
Einzelne Rotaugen durchmischen das Ganze immer wieder und ich werde demnächst mal etwas mit 2 Futterstellen experimentieren ob herberes Futter diese eher an den Platz bringt. Bei den Brasse ist sehr auffällig, dass ich bisher nur entweder handlange Exemplare oder eben endvierziger gefangen habe. Dazwischen irgendwie gar nichts...
Was mich sehr gefreut hat, war der Fang einer schönen Schleie bei einem Nebenmann. Diese sind hier nach Hörensagen auch gut vertreten, auch habe ich von einigen Giebelfängen gehört. Das freut mich natürlich um so mehr, da ich bisher dachte hier in der Gegend keine mehr zu finden. Natürlich gibt es auch im Münsterland einige Tümpel, Weiher etc. Aber diese darf man in Regel nicht befischen.

Die Brassen sind aktuell teilweise kugelrund und wohl kurz vorm ablaichen.*













*Beim gestrigen Ansitz hat mir tatsächlich Meister Essox 2 mal kleine Skimmer direkt vor den Füssen, kurz vorm landen attackiert. Nach einem kurzem "Drill" hat er die eine wieder losgelassen und die zweite dann schließlich erbeutet. 
Später habe ich dann noch dieses Exemplar gefangen, wo ich mich dann immer wieder wundere, wie Fische mit solchen Verletzungen überleben können...*






*Zum Schluss gab es noch einen schönen Sonnenuntergang und ich habe mich dann nach Hause getrollt. Tatsächlich könnte ich von meinen Platz auf meinen Balkon gucken, wenn die Bäume nicht mitlerweile so grün wären. Das ist dann schon sehr angenehm für mal eben los und bei dem guten Bestand kann man auch mit den Menschenmengen leben. Demnächst ist mal eine kleine Exkurion an das Zubringer Flüsschen geplant. dort darf man auch wohl Teile befischen. Das könnte durchaus interessant werden.




*


----------



## seatrout61

Träumchen...Haus am See


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck 
Petri zum bunten Strauß!
Die malträtierte Plötze wird vermutlich nicht mehr sehr lange durchhalten und bestimmt bald als Frühstück für den grimmigen Herrn mit dem Schnabel enden.

Mein Ausflug hat alle Erwartungen voll erfüllt: keine Bisse und herrliche Natur. Lärmende Vögel, ein rauschender Bach, von den Wiesen aufsteigender Nebel, ein kitschiger Sonnenaufgang. Später fing es leicht zu nieseln an und ich dachte so, kein Wunder dass nichts beißt, bei dem Sauwetter und habe zusammengepackt.

Unterwegs traf ich einen Vereinskollegen, der gerade eine Barbe auf Wobbler gefangen hatte. In einem Nebenarm des Baches, der im Sommer manchmal trockenfällt. Er hat den Fisch abgehakt und vorbildlich "nach oben" verfrachtet, so muss das sein!


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Und @Jason, Dein Großprojekt scheint sich ja zumindest auf den Bildern, so langsam dem Ende zuzuneigen. Ganz so „baustellig“ wie im vergangenen Jahr, als Du Beton gemacht hattest, sieht es gar nicht mehr aus.


Ja, da hast du Recht, so wüst sieht es nicht mehr aus. Aber es gibt noch einiges zu tun. 3 Großprojekte stehen noch an. Hätte ich das schon mal hinter mir. 

Dickes Petri geht an Altmarkfischer für den fetten Karpfen im zu kleinen Kescher. 
Ebenfalls ein Petri an Ti-it . Deine Rezeptur werde ich mir merken. 
skyduck  Sehr schöner Bericht und Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gar nichts los heute hier?
Gruß vom Flüsschen...


----------



## Mescalero

So langsam glaube ich ja, du hast eine Rotfilterapp aufm Handy. 

Tolle Feder mal wieder! Oder Plötz? Egal, einfach wunderschöne vorpommersche Fische, die du zeigst.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich ja, du hast eine Rotfilterapp aufm Handy.
> 
> Tolle Feder mal wieder! Oder Plötz? Egal, einfach wunderschöne vorpommersche Fische, die du zeigst.


Goldbarren


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und ein schöner Giebel...


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ein schöner Giebel...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405682


Ist Dir die rote Farbe ausgegangen ? Kann ich nachvollziehen, bei den vielen Fischen


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist Dir die rote Farbe ausgegangen ? Kann ich nachvollziehen, bei den vielen Fischen


Ja, ich schätze die Farbtöpfe von manch Anderem sind hingegen noch randvoll bzw. ungeöffnet.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist Dir die rote Farbe ausgegangen ? Kann ich nachvollziehen, bei den vielen Fischen





Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ich schätze die Farbtöpfe von manch Anderem sind hingegen noch randvoll bzw. ungeöffnet.


Ist das jetzt Pflicht? Welchen Ral-Ton würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Petri Andi zu den tollen Fischen. Und ein Petri auch an alle anderen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ich schätze die Farbtöpfe von manch Anderem sind hingegen noch randvoll bzw. ungeöffnet.


Volltreffer lieber Minimax  bei mir geht die Farbe immer für die Tränenden Augen aus.....ich fang ja nüscht, höchstens mal ne Grundel


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ein schöner Giebel...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405682


hmmmmm.... sag mal in welchen Ort wohnst du/gehst du fischen? Ich muss mal bei maps gucken wie lange man da hinfährt. Ich muss mir dieses Flüsschen einfach mal irgendwann in Natur ansehen. Du bist da echt gesegnet mit diesem Kleinod. Wahrscheinlich ist dir das gar nicht mehr so bewusst, der Mensch gewöhnt sich ja auch an die schönen Dinge...  Ein ganz großes Petri lieber Prof!!


----------



## skyduck

So...
Heute gekommen. TikTak für die Brassen, ich bin gespannt. Der Geruch ist schonmal sehr, tja, interessant. Das Teil soll dann semi-sinkend sein. Mal gucken. Einsatz wahrscheinlich dann morgen Abend sofern mich die Arbeit rechtzeitig frei lässt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also den Ort im öffentlichen Forum zu nennen geht ja man gar nicht, dann wären die Ufer schnell gesäumt wie beim Start des Sommerschlussverkaufes bei Woolworth ...


----------



## skyduck

Bin jetzt auch nicht von ausgegangen, dass dies geschehen würde .


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen, sieht doch gut aus was du da baust und wenn du fertig bist kann dich keiner mehr vom Wasser abhalten


Danke für dein Lob, lieber Frank. Die Wände habe ich fertig.




Jetzt geht es noch rechts um die Ecke rum. Das heißt noch 2 Löcher für die Pfosten ausschachten und mal wieder Beton machen. Und wenn ich ich damit fertig bin kann mich doch jemand vom Wasser abhalten. "Meine Frau". 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich muss mal bei maps gucken wie lange man da hinfährt.



Ich sage mal du bist locker, 7 Stunden mit dem Auto unterwegs .


----------



## skyduck

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal du bist locker, 7 Stunden mit dem Auto unterwegs .


Für solch tolle Fische fahre ich auch 10 .


----------



## Finke20

skyduck schrieb:


> Für solch tolle Fische fahre ich auch 10 .


Da bin ich jetzt aber beeindruckt   . Ich sträube mich ja schon, wenn ich länger als 30 Minuten fahren soll.
Da bin ich wohl etwas verwöhnt, oder doch zu geizig   .


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Bericht, vielen Dank und ein dickes Petri Heil für den tollen Spiegler. Schön, das du zu uns gefunden hast.
> Wenn ich diese fabelhaften Angelberichte hier immer lese, werde ich zur Zeit immer nachdenklich, bzw. neidisch. Wie schön könnte es sein am Wasser zu sitzen, die treibene Pose zu beobachten und warten bis sie unter geht. Diese Woche hab ich Frühschicht und danach beschäftige ich mich hier mit. Hier mal wieder einen paar Bilder von meiner 2. Terrasse.
> Anhang anzeigen 405552
> Anhang anzeigen 405553
> 
> Wenn ich da man noch 3-4 Stunden am schaffen war, bin ich echt kaputt noch zum fischen zu fahren. Deshalb entschuldigt bitte , wenn ich hier nur Petris raushaue und nur Quatsch schreibe.
> Am 24.04. war bei uns anangeln unserer Warme. Da hab ich nach Abpfiff das französische Lieg gesungen. Einmal war ich danach noch mal los, aber die Rotpunktdöbel wollen bei mir noch nicht so richtig.
> Ich freu mich so sehr auf GW. Alles mal hinter sich lassen.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Jason schrieb:


> Danke für dein Lob, lieber Frank. Die Wände habe ich fertig.
> Anhang anzeigen 405693
> 
> Jetzt geht es noch rechts um die Ecke rum. Das heißt noch 2 Löcher für die Pfosten ausschachten und mal wieder Beton machen. Und wenn ich ich damit fertig bin kann mich doch jemand vom Wasser abhalten. "Meine Frau".
> 
> Gruß Jason



Komm schon, lieber Stammtischbruder,
da geht doch noch was!


----------



## skyduck

Liebe Mitükel,

ich brauche mal wieder etwas Hilfe. Wer von euch nutzt eine Art Heli-rig zum Feedern und wie bastelt ihr das genau, bzw. macht das im See Sinn? Ich bin gerade etwas unzufrieden mit meiner Durchlaufmontage. Die Bisse kommen reichlich aber oft nur ein kurzes Gezuppel und dann ist komplett vorbei. Experimente mit Vorfach bis 1m haben jetzt nicht wirklich was gebracht. Es kommt mir wirklich so vor, als ob die Fische zu viel Widerstand erleben und dann sofort los lassen. Diverse Seitenarmmontagen bin ich nicht so der Fan von, der Helirig gefällt mir generell ganz gut, bin nur unsicher ob sinnvoll oder wie man ihn praxisgerecht möglichst tüddel unanfällig zum Feedern benutzt.


----------



## Tobias85

Bin sicherlich kein Feeder-Experte, aber das klingt für mich nach klassischen Rotaugen-Bissen: Zupfen, loslassen, keine Zeit zum reagieren. Soweit ich weiß, setzen da einige auf nen festen Seitenarm (und ich glaube sogar extra härtere Spitzen), damit sich die Rotaugen mit dem feinen Haken selbst Haken. Wäre das mal einen Versuch wert?


----------



## hester

skyduck schrieb:


> Liebe Mitükel,
> 
> ich brauche mal wieder etwas Hilfe. Wer von euch nutzt eine Art Heli-rig zum Feedern und wie bastelt ihr das genau, bzw. macht das im See Sinn? Ich bin gerade etwas unzufrieden mit meiner Durchlaufmontage. Die Bisse kommen reichlich aber oft nur ein kurzes Gezuppel und dann ist komplett vorbei. Experimente mit Vorfach bis 1m haben jetzt nicht wirklich was gebracht. Es kommt mir wirklich so vor, als ob die Fische zu viel Widerstand erleben und dann sofort los lassen. Diverse Seitenarmmontagen bin ich nicht so der Fan von, der Helirig gefällt mir generell ganz gut, bin nur unsicher ob sinnvoll oder wie man ihn praxisgerecht möglichst tüddel unanfällig zum Feedern benutzt.


Hallo skyduck,
bei solchen Bissen verkürze ich das Vorfach, 20-30cm Länge. Als Spitze nehme ich eine 1/2 oz Carbonspitze, simple Durchlaufmontage. Seitdem klappt das mit den Rotaugen ganz gut. Gibt es ja für die Sphere, nutze ich auch. Langes Vorfach (am See) halte ich für kontraproduktiv, mal sehn was die Anderen meinen.


----------



## Minimax

So, liebe Ükels,

jetzt will auch ich einige Eindrücke vom ÜK_Nordost schildern. Wenn ich mich im Folgenden das Gewicht auf das Anglerische lege, und zwar bewusst aus meiner eingeschränkten Perspektive des eigenen Erlebens und der Döbeleiangelei lege, dann liegt das daran, das es einfach den Rahmen sprengen würde, die herrliche freundschaftliche Erfahrung, die netten Gespräche, das Fachsimpeln und das leckere Esssen zu schildern- und natürlich daran, das wir ja meist alleine angelten und nur unseren Bereich sahen, wenn nicht der unermüdliche Gestgeber Kunde von den Erfolgen der anderen brachte.
Es folgt also ein dürrer technischer Bericht aus begrenzter Eigenperspektive über die Döbelei am Profriver.

Nachdem wir uns also -Prof und FInke kamen mit einem Wagen, Geo und ich trafen aus verscheidenen Richtungen ein- am Treffpunkt pünktlich gefunden hatten, ging es über Stock, Stein, Felder Wälder und Wiesen zum Flüßchen zur EInweisung. Der Abschnitt des Profrivers erwies sich als ein gut 1,5km langer, offen gelegener Abschnitt eines ca 20m breiten und mit ca 1m recht flachen, gemächlich strömenden WIesenflusses inmitten von nun ja, Wiesen, die in einiger Entfernung von lichten Wäldern begrenzt wurden. Der Lauf ist meist sehr gerade, mit wenigen, sanften Kurven, hier und da säumen einzelne Bäume das Ufer, oder 50,70, 120m lange Abschnitte dichten Rieds. Dazwischen ist das Gewässer (zu dieser Jahreszeit) durch flache Böschungen gut zu beangeln. Kraut, in der warmen Jahreszeit dominant, war noch kaum vorhanden. Diese für den Gewässertyp charakteristische geringe Strukturierung des Ufers setzt sich, so der Prof auch Unterwasser fort, die gemächliche Strömung und der lineare Verlauf sorgen für kaum Tiefenunterschiede und all die anderen Features, die wir gelernt haben als fängig anzupeilen: Mit der Strukturarmut des weitläufigen Gewässers zurechtzukommen, ist der Schlüssel zum Profriver, ich komme noch darauf zurück. Hier ein Eindruck, es kann einem Angst und Bange werden:






Dies war der Plan: Wir Gäste sollten uns Entlang des Flusses an uns vielversprechenden Stellen verteilen, bzw. Stellen ausprobieren und wechseln -er hat uns Anzeichen dafür genannt- und einfach losangeln, er selbst wolle in der Zwischenzeit das Basislager "Camp Bratwurst" vorbereiten, und bei jedem von uns immer mal nach dem rechten Sehen und unseren Fangerfolg garantieren. Zu einem festgelegten Zeitpunkt wollten wir uns dann Treffen, schmausen und mit unserem mitgebrachten Tackle angeben, und danach würde weitergeangelt. Es war abenteuerlich: Bei einem f1,5 km langen Angelbereich war die einzige Chance am Ufer mit den Autos auf und ab zu fahren. Eins schwöre ich: WEnn ich jemals wieder an diesem ledendären Fluss zu Gast bin, hole ich mir vorher diese Saugnapfdinger, die die Flyboys dazu benutzen ihre aufgeriggten Ruten auf dem Autodach oder der Motorhaube griffbereit festzukleben. wäre auch ne schöne Geschenkidee für den Prof.
Jedenfalls: So etwa sah der Plan aus, Rote Signaturen Gäste, grüne Gastgeber:






Ab hier beginnt mein persönlicher Bericht.
Ja, und so zogen wir dann los, jeder mit seinem Plan, seinen, Methoden und Tackle. _Drei versierte, erfahrene Angler_, darunter der Gastgeber entschieden sich für _longtrotting mit Pose und Match/Bolo und universellen Ködern wie Brotflocke und Mais im Rahmen einer Suchmontage_, ganz so, wie es dieses oben beschriebene Gewässer auch fachlich verlangt, und ide richtige und kluge Vorgehensweise an fremdem Gewässer ist. Schade das der eine fanggeile Esel das nicht mehr mitgekriegt hat, sondern in einer Staubwolke über unbefestigte Piste auf die flussaufwärts gelegene Brücke zugedonnert ist (und sich dabei in ner Bodenwelle den Unterbodenschutz abgerissen hat), um dort mit ner umgebauten Spinnrute Tulip auf Grund zu legen...






Mein Kalkül war einfach: 1. Ich will nur Döbel, und Tulip ist da selektiv- auch wenns immer ein Risiko an unbekanntem Gewässer ist. 2. Der Profriver ist weit und Strukturlos- an unbekanntem Gewässer sind Brücken immer die erste Bank 3. Mehr hab ich nicht drauf, und bis zur Mittagspause kann ich ruhig All In gehen. Das Wunder geschah, die Brücke hielt ihr Versprechen, und auch im fremden hohen Nordosten mochten die Johnnies meine Currywürfel, und auf zweiten Wurf nach kurzem Vorfüttern hatte ich einen kleinen Schlingel im Kescher:






Achtet übrigens mal auf die tollen Farben des Burschen, selbst die kleinen Jungs aus dem Fluss sind herrlich gefärbt. Wunderbar, entschneidert mit Zielfisch, Methode an fremdem Gewässer bewiesen, fängigen Swim lokalisiert- aber dann liefen die Dinge aus dem Ruder. Denn danach blieben die Bisse aus, nur noch nervöses Geknabber von Kleinis, hier, an diesen Zeichen sollt ihr sie erkennen:






Kurz nach meiner Fang SMS kam auch gleich der Prof angebraust, und hat mich mit Engelszungen versucht zu überreden, die Stelle zu wechseln, und hat mich auf Fischaktivität in der Nähe hingewiesen, vergebens, ich blieb stur und setze weiterhin auf die Brücke, ein Fehler. Am Nachmittag klappte es besser mit anderer Taktik. Manchmal lohnt es sich, dem Gastgeber, der ein Gewässer seit Jahren erfolgreich beangelt zuzuhören…
An meinen Flüßchen empfiehlt es sich, auch bei der Döbelei nach einem Fang eine Vielversprechende Stelle weiter zu beangeln, das liegt vor allem an der Struktur mit Unterspülungen, Rauschen tiefen Gumpen weit überhängenden dichten Bäumen etc. Das bedeutet, aus solchen Döbel-Burgen lassen sich die Fische nicht so einfach vertreiben nach der Aufregung eines Fanges, sondern beruhigen sich rasch und dann kanns weitergehen, mehrere Fische von einer Stelle sind die Regel, hier ein Beispielbild einer ganz anderen Strukturierung, vergleicht mal mit dem Bild oben.






Am Profriver führt diese Taktik des (beschränkten) Aussitzens ins Fiasko, denn aufgrund der Strukturarmut, der Flachheit und der fehlenden Deckung gegen den Himmel sind die Fische wesentlich mobiler und misstrauischer. Es ist für die Döbel einfach zu gefährlich, in einem Swim wo es Krawall gibt auszuharren. Ich fasse hier _die vom Prof empfohlene Taktik_ -mit seinem Einverständnis- zusammen sie kann als Leitfaden für ähnlich strukturierte Gewässer gelten. Ich glaube, die konkrete Methode und der Hakenköder spielen da nur eine untergeordnete Rolle:



-Ohne offensichtliche Hotspots gilt es erstens die Fische zu lokalisieren. Dazu kann man z.B. auf Oberflächenaktivität achten, oder Schwimmbrot-Suchbojen abtreiben lassen, und so den Fluss in Sprüngen „abklopfen“.
-Bei Gewässerkenntnis kann man auch mit Watercraft arbeiten, denn sind die Strukturen auch unauffällig gibt es sie doch: winzige Tiefenunterschiede, kleinste Veränderungen in der Breite, in diesem Falle waren es die Enden und Lücken zwischen den Schilfzonen.
-Hand in Hand damit geht die alte klassische Taktik des Swim-Impfens, nämlich erstmal auf Verdacht entlang des Verlaufs 2,3,4 Stellen mit etwas (schwerem, haltbaren Futter, z.B. nicht zu kleine Pellets oder aromatischen „Beton“-Apfelsinen) zu impfen, zurück zur ersten Stelle und dann die geimpften Spots der Reihe nach abangeln.
-Und nun das m.M.n. wichtigste: Mobilität. Der Profriver verlangt Mobilität. Ich habe an dem Tag gut gefangen, ich glaube 7 oder 8 Johnnies, aber ich habe nur ein einziges Mal zwei Fische in Folge an einem Swim erbeuten können: Fast immer war der Swim nach nur einem Fisch verbrannt. Es geht wirklich nur „*hook & scoot*“





Man sieht also, auch an diesem tollen Fluss springen die Fische einem nicht in den Kescher, das verlangt einiges an Energie. Denn durch das Vorfüttern war es meist so, das der erste Wurf nach wenigen Minuten bereits den einen, einzigen Biss brachte- da lohnt es sich fast nicht auch nur den Stuhl aufzubauen, denn danach sollte man sofort weiter. Es ist ein bewegungsintesives Angeln, das Initiative belohnt und Passivität bestraft. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und Glücklich.Neben dem herrlichen ca 55er Fisch vom Prof und dem stattlichen 47er von Geo bewegten sich die meisten meiner Fische um die 40, 42: Aber ausnahmslos wunderbare, wohlgenährte und wütende Johnnies: Das berühmte Flossenrot ist absolut Markant!









Es war also ein wunderbarer Johnnietag für mich, und ich habe viel gelernt: Der Oberlauf meines Flüsschens ist ganz ähnlich strukturiert, und das erklärt auch, warum meine übliche Herangehensweise in diesem Abschnitt nie so recht gezündet hat: Aber jetzt kenn ich nen neuen Trick oder zwei. Ich schliesse diesen etwas drögen Bericht, mit einem herzlichen Dankeschön an meine Mitangler und ganz besonders unserem Gastgeber, denihr auf dem folgenden Bild nun auch mal unseren lieben Professor Tinca mit Fisch des Tages in seiner ganzen anglerischen Pracht bewundern!

Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax

und hier nun endlich wie versprochen Le Prof, mit Johnnie an seinem Flüsschen Applaus, applaus, applaus!


----------



## skyduck

Minimax , sehr schöner Bericht, wenn ich könnte würde ich zwei Herzchen vergeben und auch sehr schön das  Döbel-Phantom mal in Bild zu sehen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein großartiger Bericht lieber Minimax .
Auch die Taktik hast du super beschrieben.

Ich hoffe wir können das irgendwann mal fortführen.



skyduck schrieb:


> ................. das  Döbel-Phantom ......



.............


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Liebe Mitükel,
> 
> ich brauche mal wieder etwas Hilfe. Wer von euch nutzt eine Art Heli-rig zum Feedern und wie bastelt ihr das genau, bzw. macht das im See Sinn? Ich bin gerade etwas unzufrieden mit meiner Durchlaufmontage. Die Bisse kommen reichlich aber oft nur ein kurzes Gezuppel und dann ist komplett vorbei. Experimente mit Vorfach bis 1m haben jetzt nicht wirklich was gebracht. Es kommt mir wirklich so vor, als ob die Fische zu viel Widerstand erleben und dann sofort los lassen. Diverse Seitenarmmontagen bin ich nicht so der Fan von, der Helirig gefällt mir generell ganz gut, bin nur unsicher ob sinnvoll oder wie man ihn praxisgerecht möglichst tüddel unanfällig zum Feedern benutzt.







Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Toller Bericht Lieber Minimax. Interessant die Herangehensweise an solch einem Flüsschen und nicht umsonst nennt man sich Sportangler.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax 
Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht und nochmal ein dickes Petri. Auch das selektive Herangehen, das so im Gegensatz zu proffessur steht, einfach nur hervorragend geschildert. Wenn man dann überlegt, was wohl aus einer Zusammenarbeit von dir und Wuemmehunter werden würde?


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> So, liebe Ükels,
> 
> jetzt will auch ich einige Eindrücke vom ÜK_Nordost schildern. Wenn ich mich im Folgenden das Gewicht auf das Anglerische lege, und zwar bewusst aus meiner eingeschränkten Perspektive des eigenen Erlebens und der Döbeleiangelei lege, dann liegt das daran, das es einfach den Rahmen sprengen würde, die herrliche freundschaftliche Erfahrung, die netten Gespräche, das Fachsimpeln und das leckere Esssen zu schildern- und natürlich daran, das wir ja meist alleine angelten und nur unseren Bereich sahen, wenn nicht der unermüdliche Gestgeber Kunde von den Erfolgen der anderen brachte.
> Es folgt also ein dürrer technischer Bericht aus begrenzter Eigenperspektive über die Döbelei am Profriver.
> 
> Nachdem wir uns also -Prof und FInke kamen mit einem Wagen, Geo und ich trafen aus verscheidenen Richtungen ein- am Treffpunkt pünktlich gefunden hatten, ging es über Stock, Stein, Felder Wälder und Wiesen zum Flüßchen zur EInweisung. Der Abschnitt des Profrivers erwies sich als ein gut 1,5km langer, offen gelegener Abschnitt eines ca 20m breiten und mit ca 1m recht flachen, gemächlich strömenden WIesenflusses inmitten von nun ja, Wiesen, die in einiger Entfernung von lichten Wäldern begrenzt wurden. Der Lauf ist meist sehr gerade, mit wenigen, sanften Kurven, hier und da säumen einzelne Bäume das Ufer, oder 50,70, 120m lange Abschnitte dichten Rieds. Dazwischen ist das Gewässer (zu dieser Jahreszeit) durch flache Böschungen gut zu beangeln. Kraut, in der warmen Jahreszeit dominant, war noch kaum vorhanden. Diese für den Gewässertyp charakteristische geringe Strukturierung des Ufers setzt sich, so der Prof auch Unterwasser fort, die gemächliche Strömung und der lineare Verlauf sorgen für kaum Tiefenunterschiede und all die anderen Features, die wir gelernt haben als fängig anzupeilen: Mit der Strukturarmut des weitläufigen Gewässers zurechtzukommen, ist der Schlüssel zum Profriver, ich komme noch darauf zurück. Hier ein Eindruck, es kann einem Angst und Bange werden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405742
> 
> 
> Dies war der Plan: Wir Gäste sollten uns Entlang des Flusses an uns vielversprechenden Stellen verteilen, bzw. Stellen ausprobieren und wechseln -er hat uns Anzeichen dafür genannt- und einfach losangeln, er selbst wolle in der Zwischenzeit das Basislager "Camp Bratwurst" vorbereiten, und bei jedem von uns immer mal nach dem rechten Sehen und unseren Fangerfolg garantieren. Zu einem festgelegten Zeitpunkt wollten wir uns dann Treffen, schmausen und mit unserem mitgebrachten Tackle angeben, und danach würde weitergeangelt. Es war abenteuerlich: Bei einem f1,5 km langen Angelbereich war die einzige Chance am Ufer mit den Autos auf und ab zu fahren. Eins schwöre ich: WEnn ich jemals wieder an diesem ledendären Fluss zu Gast bin, hole ich mir vorher diese Saugnapfdinger, die die Flyboys dazu benutzen ihre aufgeriggten Ruten auf dem Autodach oder der Motorhaube griffbereit festzukleben. wäre auch ne schöne Geschenkidee für den Prof.
> Jedenfalls: So etwa sah der Plan aus, Rote Signaturen Gäste, grüne Gastgeber:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405743
> 
> 
> Ab hier beginnt mein persönlicher Bericht.
> Ja, und so zogen wir dann los, jeder mit seinem Plan, seinen, Methoden und Tackle. _Drei versierte, erfahrene Angler_, darunter der Gastgeber entschieden sich für _longtrotting mit Pose und Match/Bolo und universellen Ködern wie Brotflocke und Mais im Rahmen einer Suchmontage_, ganz so, wie es dieses oben beschriebene Gewässer auch fachlich verlangt, und ide richtige und kluge Vorgehensweise an fremdem Gewässer ist. Schade das der eine fanggeile Esel das nicht mehr mitgekriegt hat, sondern in einer Staubwolke über unbefestigte Piste auf die flussaufwärts gelegene Brücke zugedonnert ist (und sich dabei in ner Bodenwelle den Unterbodenschutz abgerissen hat), um dort mit ner umgebauten Spinnrute Tulip auf Grund zu legen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405744
> 
> 
> Mein Kalkül war einfach: 1. Ich will nur Döbel, und Tulip ist da selektiv- auch wenns immer ein Risiko an unbekanntem Gewässer ist. 2. Der Profriver ist weit und Strukturlos- an unbekanntem Gewässer sind Brücken immer die erste Bank 3. Mehr hab ich nicht drauf, und bis zur Mittagspause kann ich ruhig All In gehen. Das Wunder geschah, die Brücke hielt ihr Versprechen, und auch im fremden hohen Nordosten mochten die Johnnies meine Currywürfel, und auf zweiten Wurf nach kurzem Vorfüttern hatte ich einen kleinen Schlingel im Kescher:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405745
> 
> 
> Achtet übrigens mal auf die tollen Farben des Burschen, selbst die kleinen Jungs aus dem Fluss sind herrlich gefärbt. Wunderbar, entschneidert mit Zielfisch, Methode an fremdem Gewässer bewiesen, fängigen Swim lokalisiert- aber dann liefen die Dinge aus dem Ruder. Denn danach blieben die Bisse aus, nur noch nervöses Geknabber von Kleinis, hier, an diesen Zeichen sollt ihr sie erkennen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405746
> 
> 
> Kurz nach meiner Fang SMS kam auch gleich der Prof angebraust, und hat mich mit Engelszungen versucht zu überreden, die Stelle zu wechseln, und hat mich auf Fischaktivität in der Nähe hingewiesen, vergebens, ich blieb stur und setze weiterhin auf die Brücke, ein Fehler. Am Nachmittag klappte es besser mit anderer Taktik. Manchmal lohnt es sich, dem Gastgeber, der ein Gewässer seit Jahren erfolgreich beangelt zuzuhören…
> An meinen Flüßchen empfiehlt es sich, auch bei der Döbelei nach einem Fang eine Vielversprechende Stelle weiter zu beangeln, das liegt vor allem an der Struktur mit Unterspülungen, Rauschen tiefen Gumpen weit überhängenden dichten Bäumen etc. Das bedeutet, aus solchen Döbel-Burgen lassen sich die Fische nicht so einfach vertreiben nach der Aufregung eines Fanges, sondern beruhigen sich rasch und dann kanns weitergehen, mehrere Fische von einer Stelle sind die Regel, hier ein Beispielbild einer ganz anderen Strukturierung, vergleicht mal mit dem Bild oben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405749
> 
> 
> Am Profriver führt diese Taktik des (beschränkten) Aussitzens ins Fiasko, denn aufgrund der Strukturarmut, der Flachheit und der fehlenden Deckung gegen den Himmel sind die Fische wesentlich mobiler und misstrauischer. Es ist für die Döbel einfach zu gefährlich, in einem Swim wo es Krawall gibt auszuharren. Ich fasse hier _die vom Prof empfohlene Taktik_ -mit seinem Einverständnis- zusammen sie kann als Leitfaden für ähnlich strukturierte Gewässer gelten. Ich glaube, die konkrete Methode und der Hakenköder spielen da nur eine untergeordnete Rolle:
> 
> 
> 
> -Ohne offensichtliche Hotspots gilt es erstens die Fische zu lokalisieren. Dazu kann man z.B. auf Oberflächenaktivität achten, oder Schwimmbrot-Suchbojen abtreiben lassen, und so den Fluss in Sprüngen „abklopfen“.
> -Bei Gewässerkenntnis kann man auch mit Watercraft arbeiten, denn sind die Strukturen auch unauffällig gibt es sie doch: winzige Tiefenunterschiede, kleinste Veränderungen in der Breite, in diesem Falle waren es die Enden und Lücken zwischen den Schilfzonen.
> -Hand in Hand damit geht die alte klassische Taktik des Swim-Impfens, nämlich erstmal auf Verdacht entlang des Verlaufs 2,3,4 Stellen mit etwas (schwerem, haltbaren Futter, z.B. nicht zu kleine Pellets oder aromatischen „Beton“-Apfelsinen) zu impfen, zurück zur ersten Stelle und dann die geimpften Spots der Reihe nach abangeln.
> -Und nun das m.M.n. wichtigste: Mobilität. Der Profriver verlangt Mobilität. Ich habe an dem Tag gut gefangen, ich glaube 7 oder 8 Johnnies, aber ich habe nur ein einziges Mal zwei Fische in Folge an einem Swim erbeuten können: Fast immer war der Swim nach nur einem Fisch verbrannt. Es geht wirklich nur „*hook & scoot*“
> Anhang anzeigen 405751
> 
> 
> Man sieht also, auch an diesem tollen Fluss springen die Fische einem nicht in den Kescher, das verlangt einiges an Energie. Denn durch das Vorfüttern war es meist so, das der erste Wurf nach wenigen Minuten bereits den einen, einzigen Biss brachte- da lohnt es sich fast nicht auch nur den Stuhl aufzubauen, denn danach sollte man sofort weiter. Es ist ein bewegungsintesives Angeln, das Initiative belohnt und Passivität bestraft. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und Glücklich.Neben dem herrlichen ca 55er Fisch vom Prof und dem stattlichen 47er von Geo bewegten sich die meisten meiner Fische um die 40, 42: Aber ausnahmslos wunderbare, wohlgenährte und wütende Johnnies: Das berühmte Flossenrot ist absolut Markant!
> Anhang anzeigen 405752
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405754
> 
> 
> Es war also ein wunderbarer Johnnietag für mich, und ich habe viel gelernt: Der Oberlauf meines Flüsschens ist ganz ähnlich strukturiert, und das erklärt auch, warum meine übliche Herangehensweise in diesem Abschnitt nie so recht gezündet hat: Aber jetzt kenn ich nen neuen Trick oder zwei. Ich schliesse diesen etwas drögen Bericht, mit einem herzlichen Dankeschön an meine Mitangler und ganz besonders unserem Gastgeber, denihr auf dem folgenden Bild nun auch mal unseren lieben Professor Tinca mit Fisch des Tages in seiner ganzen anglerischen Pracht bewundern!
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax
> 
> und hier nun endlich wie versprochen Le Prof, mit Johnnie an seinem Flüsschen Applaus, applaus, applaus!
> Anhang anzeigen 405755


Hah, jetzt hab ichs ! Der Prof musste euch ja auch mit der roten Farbe versorgen, deshalb ging sie ihm aus 

Liebster Minimax, ich denke ich spreche im Namen aller, wenn ich mich für diesen wirklich "dürren" technischen Bericht bedanken will 
Ich hatte ein wahre Freude daran, deine finessen Beschreibungen zu Lesen und konnte mit meiner wahrlich mageren Phantasie quasi neben euch am Swim mitlaufen.......wirklich wunderbar 

Btw: Lieber Professor Tinca die gelbe Polbrille steht Dir wahrlich fesch zum Gesichte


----------



## rustaweli

Danke für die die wunderbare Teilhabe an Eurem Treffen geomas , Finke20 , Minimax und last but not least Professor Tinca ! Schöne, motivierende wie aufheiternde Berichte, Petri! Riesen Dank und Stammtischpetri auch allen anderen Ükeln für Fänge, Tackletalks, Berichte und rege Teilnahme! Schön das Du wieder gesund daheim bist Mescalero und Dank für indische Breadpunchfischlis!


----------



## Mescalero

Ein astreiner, wenn auch etwas dürrer Bericht, lieber Minimax , herzlichen Dank für die kurzweiligen und aufschlussreichen Zeilen!

Ich könnte heute mal eine Prise Mitleid gebrauchen. 
Trotz Zeitmangel habe ich mir das Hündchen, die OCC Rute und ein Rudel Würmer geschnappt und mich für zwei Stunden an den Teich gesetzt. Im Hinterkopf hatte ich Moosdöbel weil mir u.a. diese noch in der Liste fehlen. 





Am Ufer gab es viel Gewusel und Geplätscher, ich tippe auf liebestolle Fische. Wegen des Regens der letzten Tage sieht das Wasser aus wie Starbucks Americano mit zu wenig Milch, sehen konnte man also nichts. 
Mein Wurm blieb unangetastet aber das Wetter und die Stimmung haben das wett gemacht.
Nach einer Stunde etwa biss doch etwas an, etwas sehr Großes! Und zog nicht wie ein Karpfen zur Seite weg sondern senkrecht nach unten. Ich konnte das Ungetüm aber ganz gut dirigieren und nach ein paar Minuten ging ihm spürbar die Puste aus. Ich habe den Kescherkopf ins Wasser, den Fisch versucht hochzuziehen und konnte ihn endlich auch sehen. Breitmauldöbel! Dann tauchte er nochmal kurz ab und war platt genug um in den Kescher gelenkt zu werden. Aber er passte nicht, nicht mal halb. Also Handlandung. Der Kopf kam schön aus dem Wasser und als ich ihn gerade an der Nasenspitze packen wollte, zuckte er zurück und das Vorfach war durch. Fisch natürlich weg, schade.

Er hatte so 80cm, ein Knirps für Welsverhältnisse aber das war mit Abstand der dickste Fisch, den ich an der Tenkararute hatte. Dabei können die doch nur kleine Forellen, wie man immer liest.

Nächste Woche habe ich mehr Zeit und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, hole ich mir den Sportsfreund.
Vielleicht.


----------



## Minimax

Ich spreche jetzt aus Mana-Gründen nur ein Fast-Petri zum Fast-Wels aus, Mescalero an der Tenkara sicher ein schweisstreibendes Tänzchen. Es ist ja ein geschlossenes Kleingewässer (Wie kommt der da überhaupt rein?), da kann er Dir nicht entkommen


----------



## Mescalero

Der See war marode und wurde vor drei Jahren saniert (Ablauf, Damm usw.) und im Zuge dessen komplett geleert. Anschließend wurde neu besetzt, d.h. alle Fische sind entweder namentlich bekannt  oder inzwischen dort zur Welt gekommen. Ein paar Waller waren auch dabei und von der Größe her könnte es passen, dreijährige Fische sollen zwischen 70 und 80 cm haben.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein paar Waller


Die Spezies kann ja nichts dafür, daß sie so mysteriös in so vielen kleinen geschlossenen Gewässern auftaucht.

Ich würd auch mal gerne einen fangen, nicht zu gross, mit ganz unükeligen Vorsätzen.

Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Welse sind halt auch nur fette Grundeln.


----------



## Mescalero

Bei unserem übersichtlich kleinen Verein ist das kein so gravierendes Problem. Die Welse waren vorher in einem anderen Angelweiher zu Hause und wurden gelegentlich gefangen aber nicht entnommen. Der Nachwuchs schon, von den Junganglern beim jährlichen Zeltlager nämlich oder von den Karpfenleuten, denen sie die Boilies wegegfuttert haben. 
Der Bestand ist also schon unter Kontrolle, gemein wäre es die kleinen Racker rauszufangen und im Bach nebenan auszusetzen.....wobei ich ja schon länger den Verdacht hege, dass es auch dort welche gibt, auch wenn das offiziell nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Finke20

Minimax da hast doch einen sehr schönen Bericht geschrieben.
Es hat Freude gemacht ihn zu lesen. 



skyduck schrieb:


> sehr schön das Döbel-Phantom mal in Bild zu sehen



Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass dieses Bild das einzige Bild im Netz ist, wo unser Professor Tinca zu sehen ist. 
Das hat also Seltenheitswert .


----------



## Mescalero

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass dieses Bild das einzige Bild im Netz ist, wo unser Professor Tinca zu sehen ist.
> Das hat also Seltenheitswert .


Ich erinnere mich dunkel an ein weiteres, der Prof in Latzhose und sportlicher Kein-Haar-Frisur. Der Kochtopf war da irgendwie involviert, ist aber schon was her.


----------



## Tobias85

Merci, Monsieur Minimax, für diesen wirklich wunderbaren Bericht vom Tinca'schen Döbelfluss, sowas versüßt einem doch den Abend nach einem anstrengenden Tag


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Minimax: Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für den sehr aufschlussreichen Bericht vom Profriver. Wem man eines daraus lernen kann, dann sicher, dass jedes Gewässer seine eigene Herangehensweise erfordert. Kein Fluss gleicht dem anderen und offensichtliche Strukturen sind allenfalls ein erstes Indiz auf der Suche nach der so begehrten Beute. Und Danke auch für das gesichtgebende Foto vom  Professor. Er hat es ja schon mal in einem früheren Avatar gezeigt, doch da war es komplett vergoldet und eigentlich auch nicht  erkennbar. 
Und da heute ja schon wieder Freitag ist, wünsche ich allen ein angelreiches Wochenende. Ich will heute Abend auch schon mal los und morgen und Sonntag. Damit wäre dann schon mal das vorletzte Wochenende vor dem großen Fest geschafft. Ach was freue ich mich auf Euch ...


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Tricast , ja hatte ich schon mal angeguckt aber tatsächlich vergessen. Habe ich gestern direkt ausprobiert. Also die Bisse werden auf jeden Fall wesentlich deutlicher angezeigt. Aber die Ausbeute ist dadurch auch nicht besser geworden und trotz genauer Einhaltung der 13,5 cm habe ich jeden zweiten Wurf vertüddelt. Dann habe ich versucht die 13,5 zu verzwirbeln, hat aber auch nicht mehr gebracht. Wahrscheinlich sind die 0,15 mm der Schnur auf der Bomb-Sphere einfach zu dünn dafür, der MS hat ja im Video dazu schon ein Abschleppseil dagegen.
So bin ich reumütig zurückgekehrt zu einer einfachen ICS Inline Montage und 20g Körbchen, gestoppt durch eine Quick-Change-Bead. Zusammen mit dem, von hester empfohlenen, deutlich verkürzten Vorfach, brachte es den gewünschten Erfolg. Wegen diverser Wellen von den Motorbooten und Unterströmung ist dort die 0,5 oz Spitze ein Tick zu weich aber die Sphere Reihe hat ja eine gute Abstufung was die Spitzenauswahl betrifft und die 0,75 war perfekt.
Letzlich waren es dann aber doch größtenteils Mini-Güstern aber es gab auch ein paar schöne Brassen bis 35cm.
Im  Uferbereich ist jetzt aber aktuell abends ganz großes Gewusel was das Laichgeschäft betrifft, insofern ist aktuell das Interesse eher gering. Ich bin sher gespannt wie es nach der Laichzeit am Haus-See weiter geht...

Hat mir auf jeden Fall wieder gezeigt, wenn ein westfälische Bauer ein Edelmann sein will geht das in die Bux. Ich bin halt doch ein verkappter Plumps-Angler, einfach kann ich, filigran ist in meinen Wurstfingern zum Scheitern verdammt. 

P.S. anscheinend ist der Bestand an Friedfisch wieder zu hoch, die haben wieder überall Netze aufgestellt (auf dem Foto rechts oben sichtbar). Meinen eigentlichen Stammplatz haben sie so abgespannt, dass es dort aktuell keinen sinn macht. Selbst wenn ich da nicht in ein Netzt werfen würde, käme eh kein Fischli bis zu meinen Ködern .


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck 
Das Verzwirbeln funktioniert sehr gut auch mit viel dünnerer Schnur. Eine Zeitlang habe ich auch verzwirbelte Seitenarme gemacht, bis runter auf 0,12mm, und nur aus Bequemlichkeit wieder gelassen.


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero , ja habe ich wieder etwas doof formuliert. Das verzwirbeln als solches hat auch gut funktioniert, nur die Montage nicht wie gewünscht, vielleicht liegt es auch an den dünnen Vorfächern von 0,12 bis 0,14, dass die einfach zu flatterig sind und sich so alles verdreht.


----------



## Mescalero

Kannst ja mal probieren umzuhängen. Vielleicht bringt es was. Vorfach an den Seitenarm und Blei vorn,  dann vertauschen.

Ich bilde mir ein, dass es mit dem Blei am sehr kurzen Seitenarm und Vorfach vorn am Ende der Schnur praktisch nicht mehr tüddelt. Unterschiede in der Bisserkennung merke ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## hester

Drennan Inline Olivette 10 oder 12 gr., Vorfach 20-30 cm, keine Vertüttelung. Die fische ich mit 14er Stroft als Hauptschnur. Anfüttern mit Hand oder Schleuder. Ganz simpel.


----------



## rustaweli

Heute eine von Bankside Dreamer 's Posen einweihen, Abendstunden am Waldsee genießen und vor allem abschalten. Hoffe auf Schleien. 




Konnte mich nicht wirklich entscheiden ob Pin und Pose oder Swing. Also beide. 




Köder ist ganz klassisch Wurm. Euch allen ein schönes WE und denen am Wasser "Petri"!


----------



## rustaweli

Nee oder?! 
Bin derart erschrocken. Wie eine Schleie sah das nicht aus. 




Erkennt Ihr es? 


Kescher habe ich mich nicht getraut, Haken war nicht zu sehen, also so nah als möglich im Wasser am Mund abgeschnitten. 
Hoffe sie packt das und vergibt mir! 




Mir ist gerade ganz anders.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Joa.
Hab ich schon öfter gehört, dass Angler mal ne Schildklöte angeln.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Joa.
> Hab ich schon öfter gehört, dass Angler mal ne Schildklöte angeln.


Ich ebenfalls. Das sind doch die Schnappschildkröten. Die können zornig werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Oder Rotwangen-Schmuckschildkröten. Die haben sich wohl an einigen Stellen etabliert und unsere Sumpfis verdrängt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Oder Gelbwangenschildkröte, ist auf dem Foto schwer zu identifizieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Hatte auch schon Eine davor, allerdings an einem See in Georgien. Auch auf Wurm. Schrecklich! 
Aber mit "zornig werden" nehmt Ihr mich doch auf die Schippe, oder? Macht keinen Mist, bin sonst schneller weg als Ihr denkt!


----------



## Hecht100+

Die kleinen Schmuckschildkröten sind nun mal nicht mit der von Jason genannten Schnappschildkröte zu vergleichen, wenn du wirklich mal so ein Monster am Haken haben solltest, da ist dann wirklich Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Mescalero

rustaweli 
Schnappschildkröten haben einen sehr langen, gezackten Schwanz und sind so gut zu identifizieren. Außerdem fehlt die farbige Zeichnung der Schmuckschildkröten.
Sie können halt herzhaft zubeißen aber das können wahrscheinlich alle Schildkröten, Angst muss man deswegen sicher nicht haben.

So häufig sind die aber in Europa nicht, glaube ich. In den 90ern wurde der Handel verboten, weil doch einige ausgesetzt wurden.


----------



## daci7

Bin auch mal wieder draußen - nachfeedern!







Die Grundeln geben grade auf, dafür kommen Güstern in Schwung. 








Eigendlich will ich ja Aland und Barbara ...
Aber die Stimmung ist mal wieder grandios!








Und ein Fossil hab ich auch schon gefunden 




Groetjes
David


----------



## daci7

Noch kein Zielfisch, aber immerhin größer.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Einen lieben Gruß von meinem Teich


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen, bin auch am Wasser, 






Und ein Schnabeldöbel


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fische Männer!
Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zu euren ükeligen, unükeligen und auch euren kuriosen Fängen.


----------



## rustaweli

Gehe auch gleich kurz ans Wasser. Wollte eigentlich heute Abend mit Family, aber nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt das meine Kleine morgen ein Schachturnier hat. Angeln will sie trotzdem. Also gleich ne Runde Grundeln u vielleicht Plötze Pickern.  Sohnemann hat erneut wieder lieber Kumpels im Kopf. Schade. 
Dicke Petris u Chapeau Thomas. sowie daci7 !


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen, bin auch am Wasser,
> Anhang anzeigen 405957
> 
> 
> 
> Und ein Schnabeldöbel
> Anhang anzeigen 405958


Lass noch was drin bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Thomas.

und wieder zu Hause, einen kleinen Schnabeldöbel gab es noch aber leider nix Friedliches mehr, die SD habe ich mit einem Gummi 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
gefangen der im Wasser an einem Ast hing und ich diesen bei einem Hänger mit geborgen habe, und nur so aus Langeweile habe ich dann mal 3-4 Würfe gemacht, da ja jeder Ansitzangler weis wo die Brüder stehen ging es recht flott. Der Brassen sollte  eigentlich ein 15-20cm Rotauge oder ähnliches werden, der Gute biss auf 2 Maden an einem 16er Haken (fertiggebunden von Behr) und mit über 60cm leider nicht Köderfisch tauglich  aber ein sehr schönes Tier das mal wider richtig Gas gegeben hat, und man achte auf Kescher und Abhakmatte, nix Schleim nix Stinken.
zu Hause angekommen kam wie auf Kommando der Bote und brachte für die Alte Rolle eine neue Spule.
	

		
			
		

		
	




 leider kommt man ohne weiteres nicht mehr überall hin






daci7 schrieb:


> Lass noch was drin bis nächste Woche!


für dich lasse ich die Schnabeldöbel


----------



## daci7

Nur, damit ihr meine momentane Verzweiflung versteht.
Fischen mit Schwimmbrot - spannender als jedes WM-Finale!


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Heute vormittag war es echt schwierig, zwei Brachsen und ne Plötz
Die Kollegin hat richtig Alarm gemacht


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Nur, damit ihr meine momentane Verzweiflung versteht.
> Fischen mit Schwimmbrot - spannender als jedes WM-Finale!
> Anhang anzeigen 406005
> Anhang anzeigen 406006


schönes Wasser, und mich schleppst du zum Rhein


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> schönes Wasser, und mich schleppst du zum Rhein


Mitglieder only 
Aber ich kann dich gern mal an mein Kindheitsgewässer mitnehmen zum Schleienfischen. Dann hält jeder nur eine Rute.

PS: Deine Brasse ist ja wohl mal ein richtig schöner Fisch. Nichts Messingfarben - reines Gold!
Ich seh grade zu Hause am Telefon, meine Bilder vom Schwimmbrotangeln sind leider nicht so prall bzw nicht so, wie ich die Sache sah - ich brauch wohl nen Pol-Filter fürs Handy 
Bei beiden Bildern waren mehrere Fische in brotnähe ... auf dem Bild kann man ja jeweils nur einen erahnen


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Einen schönen Samstagabend 
*






*


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde und ein dickes Petri Heil an alle glücklichen Fänger

leider war ich die letzten Tage etwas eingespannt aber ein Blick in den Ükel erleichtert so einiges 



Minimax schrieb:


> Es war also ein wunderbarer Johnnietag für mich, und ich habe viel gelernt: Der Oberlauf meines Flüsschens ist ganz ähnlich strukturiert, und das erklärt auch, warum meine übliche Herangehensweise in diesem Abschnitt nie so recht gezündet hat: Aber jetzt kenn ich nen neuen Trick oder zwei. Ich schliesse diesen etwas drögen Bericht, mit einem herzlichen Dankeschön an meine Mitangler und ganz besonders unserem Gastgeber, denihr auf dem folgenden Bild nun auch mal unseren lieben @Professor Tinca mit Fisch des Tages in seiner ganzen anglerischen Pracht bewundern!
> 
> Herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax



Danke für deinen anschaulichen Bericht, mir scheint es war ein super Treffen da wär ich gern dabei gewesen
und auch die Farbenpracht der Fische ist fast unglaublich.



skyduck schrieb:


> @Minimax , sehr schöner Bericht, wenn ich könnte würde ich zwei Herzchen vergeben und auch sehr schön das Döbel-Phantom mal in Bild zu sehen



So ist es.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde etwa biss doch etwas an, etwas sehr Großes! Und zog nicht wie ein Karpfen zur Seite weg sondern senkrecht nach unten. Ich konnte das Ungetüm aber ganz gut dirigieren und nach ein paar Minuten ging ihm spürbar die Puste aus. Ich habe den Kescherkopf ins Wasser, den Fisch versucht hochzuziehen und konnte ihn endlich auch sehen. Breitmauldöbel! Dann tauchte er nochmal kurz ab und war platt genug um in den Kescher gelenkt zu werden. Aber er passte nicht, nicht mal halb. Also Handlandung. Der Kopf kam schön aus dem Wasser und als ich ihn gerade an der Nasenspitze packen wollte, zuckte er zurück und das Vorfach war durch. Fisch natürlich weg, schade.



Schön das du wieder im Lande bist, das ist ja wirklich dumm gelaufen mit dem Breitmauldöbel, fürs nächste mal wünsch ich dir mehr Glück.



skyduck schrieb:


> P.S. anscheinend ist der Bestand an Friedfisch wieder zu hoch, die haben wieder überall Netze aufgestellt (auf dem Foto rechts oben sichtbar). Meinen eigentlichen Stammplatz haben sie so abgespannt, dass es dort aktuell keinen sinn macht. Selbst wenn ich da nicht in ein Netzt werfen würde, käme eh kein Fischli bis zu meinen Ködern .



Wieso werden denn da Netze gespannt, sollen die Weißfische so dezimiert werden???
Ach die Tüddelei kriegst du auch noch in den Griff und dann und wann einen Tüddel das schont die Fische  



rustaweli schrieb:


> Heute eine von @Bankside Dreamer 's Posen einweihen, Abendstunden am Waldsee genießen und vor allem abschalten. Hoffe auf Schleien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konnte mich nicht wirklich entscheiden ob Pin und Pose oder Swing. Also beide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Köder ist ganz klassisch Wurm. Euch allen ein schönes WE und denen am Wasser "Petri"!



Ein Träumchen    was für ein schönes Plätzchen



rustaweli schrieb:


> Kescher habe ich mich nicht getraut, Haken war nicht zu sehen, also so nah als möglich im Wasser am Mund abgeschnitten.
> Hoffe sie packt das und vergibt mir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mir ist gerade ganz anders.



Hast Recht wie eine Schleie schaut die nicht aus, die fängt man auch nicht jeden Tag aber ich denke schon das sie da schafft



Jason schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls. Das sind doch die Schnappschildkröten. Die können zornig werden.



von denen hatten wir mal ein paar Jahre welche am Altarm an der Elbe aber seit dem letzten Hochwasser 2013 sind die weg



daci7 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder draußen - nachfeedern!
> 
> Die Grundeln geben grade auf, dafür kommen Güstern in Schwung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eigendlich will ich ja Aland und Barbara ...
> 
> Und ein Fossil hab ich auch schon gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes
> David





daci7 schrieb:


> Noch kein Zielfisch, aber immerhin größer.



Na Petri Heil zu deinen Ü 30 Güstern bei mir bei knapp 30cm Schluß und dann auch noch ein Klasse Klodeckel
das Fossil hättest du mal lieber lebendig fangen sollen.
Wie groß wr der denn ca. ???



daci7 schrieb:


> Nur, damit ihr meine momentane Verzweiflung versteht.
> Fischen mit Schwimmbrot - spannender als jedes WM-Finale!



Boooa wat habt ihr denn da schon für Kraut???
Ist ja Wahnsinn.



Thomas. schrieb:


> und wieder zu Hause, einen kleinen Schnabeldöbel gab es noch aber leider nix Friedliches mehr, die SD habe ich mit einem Gummi
> 
> gefangen der im Wasser an einem Ast hing und ich diesen bei einem Hänger mit geborgen habe, und nur so aus Langeweile habe ich dann mal 3-4 Würfe gemacht, da ja jeder Ansitzangler weis wo die Brüder stehen ging es recht flott. Der Brassen sollte eigentlich ein 15-20cm Rotauge oder ähnliches werden, der Gute biss auf 2 Maden an einem 16er Haken (fertiggebunden von Behr) und mit über 60cm leider nicht Köderfisch tauglich  aber ein sehr schönes Tier das mal wider richtig Gas gegeben hat, und man achte auf Kescher und Abhakmatte, nix Schleim nix Stinken.
> zu Hause angekommen kam wie auf Kommando der Bote und brachte für die Alte Rolle eine neue Spule.
> 
> 
> 
> leider kommt man ohne weiteres nicht mehr überall hin



Ist ja ein sehr schönes Flüßchen und schöne Fische.
Äh Moment



Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen, bin auch am Wasser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und ein Schnabeldöbel



Einen super schönen Goldbarren hast du da eingenetzt und der Schnabeldöbel ist auch nicht zu verachten aber als Ükel mit Gummi...



Thomas. schrieb:


> zu Hause angekommen kam wie auf Kommando der Bote und brachte für die Alte Rolle eine neue Spule.



Noch ein Glückwunsch schöne Rolle



Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Heute vormittag war es echt schwierig, zwei Brachsen und ne Plötz
> Die Kollegin hat richtig Alarm gemacht



Na schöner Schleimer



Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Einen schönen Samstagabend
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Danke und Petri Heil zum Augenrot



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Freitagabend hab ich es auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft leider bin ich erst 20.45 Uhr am Wasser gewesen.
Kurz vor 9 hatte ich alle Ruten scharf im Wasser, die beiden Blackstar Cormoran mit 4er Wurmhaken (Fertigvorfach) dicken Tauwurm und meine Eigenbaurute mit Dosenmais/Made am 4er Fertigvorfach (Sumo DAM)
Alle Ruten auf Grund mit 30g Birnenblei, Gummiperle und Crosslock Wirbel.

Aufgund der vorkommenden Wollhandkrabben habe ich mal wieder ohne Anfutter gefischt.

Kurz nach 9 wurde ich von einer 54cm Brasse entschneidert insgesamt waren es bis um halbeins 7 Brassen von 45cm bis 54cm
dazu gesellten sich noch einige Güstern bis knapp 30cm.

Von den vorhandenen Karpfen wollte sich keiner zum Langang übereden lassen.











Achja Schlangendöbel wollten auch an Land, leider nur Schnürsenkel (5 Stück)






ich liebe ja diese kleinen Schleimer die alles verknoten, zuschleimen versuchen sich den Haken bis sonstwo reinzuwürgen und dann kann man nur noch alles abschneiden und neu knoten.
Zum Glück konnte ich die Schleimer alle befreien und zurücksetzen, die Haken ließen sich alle recht einfach lösen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen, Petri zu der Pracht, die ihr da gestern zusammengeangelt habt. Da sind ja mal wieder tolle Fische dabeigesessen.. Ferdi und ich sind heute auch wieder früh aus den Federn  und genießen die frischen 6 Grad. Es beißt so lala. Eben hatte ich ein alten Brassenrecken. Dessen Laichausschlag hat schon fast das Prädikat Seepocken verdient. War übrigens mein größter in diesem Jahr: 58 cm.


----------



## Thomas.

noch mal ein Petri an allen die am Wasser waren, und ein Dickes die es heute noch zum Wasser zieht.
ich werde mich heute auch noch mal für 2-3 Stündchen zum Fluss auf machen, ein Döbel fehlt mir noch für dieses Wochenende die wollen aber nicht, gehe mal davon aus das sie voll im Leich Geschäft sind und anderes im Kopf als fressen haben.
gleich aber erstmal mit Frauchen zum Flohmarkt  , obwohl ich dort ja sehr gerne hingehe wäre mir mehr nach fischen aber da ja Mamatag ist gehe ich dann halt später los was den Erfolg auf Döbel hier noch mal schmälert, watt tut man nicht alles das man zum Wasser darf
allen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> noch mal ein Petri an allen die am Wasser waren, und ein Dickes die es heute noch zum Wasser zieht.
> ich werde mich heute auch noch mal für 2-3 Stündchen zum Fluss auf machen, ein Döbel fehlt mir noch für dieses Wochenende die wollen aber nicht, gehe mal davon aus das sie voll im Leich Geschäft sind und anderes im Kopf als fressen haben.
> gleich aber erstmal mit Frauchen zum Flohmarkt  , obwohl ich dort ja sehr gerne hingehe wäre mir mehr nach fischen aber da ja Mamatag ist gehe ich dann halt später los was den Erfolg auf Döbel hier noch mal schmälert, watt tut man nicht alles das man zum Wasser darf
> allen einen schönen Sonntag


Mach kein Scheixx, Mann! Geh vorbei und sag den Biestern, dass die mit ihrem Schnackseln gefälligst hinmachen sollen. Du hast mir immerhin von 70er Dickköpfen erzählt. einen 70er Dickkopf versprochen!



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde und ein dickes Petri Heil an alle glücklichen Fänger
> 
> leider war ich die letzten Tage etwas eingespannt aber ein Blick in den Ükel erleichtert so einiges
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für deinen anschaulichen Bericht, mir scheint es war ein super Treffen da wär ich gern dabei gewesen
> und auch die Farbenpracht der Fische ist fast unglaublich.
> 
> 
> 
> So ist es.
> 
> 
> 
> Schön das du wieder im Lande bist, das ist ja wirklich dumm gelaufen mit dem Breitmauldöbel, fürs nächste mal wünsch ich dir mehr Glück.
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso werden denn da Netze gespannt, sollen die Weißfische so dezimiert werden???
> Ach die Tüddelei kriegst du auch noch in den Griff und dann und wann einen Tüddel das schont die Fische
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Träumchen    was für ein schönes Plätzchen
> 
> 
> 
> Hast Recht wie eine Schleie schaut die nicht aus, die fängt man auch nicht jeden Tag aber ich denke schon das sie da schafft
> 
> 
> 
> von denen hatten wir mal ein paar Jahre welche am Altarm an der Elbe aber seit dem letzten Hochwasser 2013 sind die weg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na Petri Heil zu deinen Ü 30 Güstern bei mir bei knapp 30cm Schluß und dann auch noch ein Klasse Klodeckel
> das Fossil hättest du mal lieber lebendig fangen sollen.
> Wie groß wr der denn ca. ???
> 
> 
> 
> Boooa wat habt ihr denn da schon für Kraut???
> Ist ja Wahnsinn.
> Gruß Frank


Der Sterlet (ich gehe einfach mal von einem solchen aus) war nen knappen Meter groß und hat wahrscheinlich Bekanntschaft mit einer Schiffsschraube gemacht - jedenfalls war der in der Hälfte gut angehackt.

In dem Bereich des Flüsschens schließt sich gerade das kleine Fenster, in welchem man dort vernünftig fischen kann. In dem Bereich (2 km ca) ist es größtenteils unter nem Meter und max 1,20m tief.
In nem Monat ist das ein Unterwasserdjungel und eine fast geschlossene Seerosendecke.
Groethes


----------



## Mescalero

Wuemmehunter 
Tolles Portrait! Petri zum Opa und auch allen anderen Ükels ein herzliches Petri!

Zum Glück leider habe ich sturmfrei und muss zu allem Überfluss arbeiten, d.h. ich muss die Fellfresse versorgen und die Bürden des Haushalts alleine tragen - alles zusammen lässt mir keine Luft zum Atmen Fischen. Vielleicht kann ich ganz kurz, nur für ein Stündchen, zum Bach aber mehr ist nicht drin. Erst am Dienstag, wie ich das aushalten soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Allen die im Gegensatz zu mir den Sonntag sinnvoll nutzen können und das einzig Vernünftige tun, wünsche ich gutes Gelingen und Petri Heil!


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, wir sind wieder zurück. Es war zwar kein besonders fischreicher, aber dennoch ein spannender Morgen am kleinen Fluss. Neben einigem an Küttfisch und dem Brassen (ein echtes Charaktertier!) gab es auch noch einen mittelprächtigen Döbel von Mitte 40. Am oberen Ausgang einer Fischtreppe (nein, das habe ich natürlich nicht geangelt) hatte ich außerdem die Kamera im Wasser, weil sich dort häufig dicke Döbel rumtreiben. So war es auch heute,  ich hatte den Platz mit etwas Hartmais abgefüttert und sofort waren die U-Boote da und haben den Mais abgeräumt. Leider war die Kamera zu weit nach unten geneigt, so dass nur die Brust-, After- und Heu flossen samt der wohlgenährten Bäuche zu sehen waren. Das nächste Mal werde ich die Kamera etwas optimiert platzieren. Interessant fand ich übrigens, dass sich die Burschen nur dann mit dem Kopf dem Grund nähern, wenn sie sich ein zuvor offenkundig genau anvisiertes Maiskorn aufnehmen wollten. Ansonsten waren sie immer 20 bis 30 cm vom Grund entfernt. Das könnte natürlich auch an der Scheu vor der Kamera gelegen haben.


----------



## Thomas.

4 Stunden und bis auf einen kleinen Barsch nix, aber ich habe auch keine Lust einzupacken weil schön ist es trotzdem 




Ein Stündchen blieb ich noch


----------



## Niklas32

Petri euch allen. 






Ich habe heute Nachmittag ebenfalls das Wetter genossen. Ich wollte ein wenig Feedern und hatte im Eisfach noch einen Köfi entdeckt. Diesen wollte ich nebenbei durchs Wasser dümpeln lassen. 
Noch bevor ich so recht mit dem Feedern beginnen konnte, war die Pose schon verschwunden und ein schöner Schnabeldöbel machte Bekanntschaft mit dem Kescher. 
Ich wollte mir dann schnell einen neuen Köfi fangen. Aber nichts zu machen. Nada. Ab und an zupfte es mal auf verschiedenste Köder, aber meist war nur eine Made leicht angenuckelt oder die Bread Punsch abgespielt. Ich denke, dass es alles Minifische waren. Die Brachsen schienen anderweitig beschäftigt. Irgendwann gab es dann mal einen vernünftigen Biss und ein lütter Brachsen hing am Haken. Danach passierte wieder nichts mehr. 
Trotzdem war es ein sehr entspannter Nachmittag am Wasser


----------



## Jason

Petri in die Runde. Ich war ehr unükelig unterwegs und war auf Rotpunktdöbel unterwegs. Das dritte mal eine Nullnummer 
hingelegt. Am Samstag geht es an die Weser, vorher geht nichts, zu viel zu tun und späte Schicht. Wenn die Arbeit nicht wäre...., ich könnte meinen Tag so sinnvoll gestallten. Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche. Das Wetter soll sich ja von der guten Seite zeigen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Unükelig war ich auch kurz los, weniger um den Traumfisch rauszuziehen als viel mehr, um eine Stunde bei Bombenwetter am Wasser zu sein und niemanden sehen oder hören zu müssen. Komisch, wenn man nicht unbedingt etwas fangen will, fängt man auch nichts. Es war jedenfalls eine Nullnummer.

Ich konnte aber wieder große Fische am Ufer hantieren sehen. Man hätte sie mit der Hand rausheben können, die haben sich überhaupt nicht für mich interessiert.

Petri Niklas32 , Thomas. und Wuemmehunter !


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Unükelig war ich auch kurz los, weniger um den Traumfisch rauszuziehen als viel mehr, um eine Stunde bei Bombenwetter am Wasser zu sein und niemanden sehen oder hören zu müssen.


Da selbe hab ich auch gedacht. War über 2 Stunden am Wasser, habe die Natur und die Ruhe genossen, keiner labert mich unnütz voll. War echt froh, das kein Vereinsmitglied meine Strecke aufgesucht hatte, die waren wohl alle mit ihren Müttern beschäftigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Ich melde mich auch von einem buchstäblich angellosen aber wunderschönen Wochenende aus Thüringen zurück- immerhin sind wir an traumhaften Flüsschen entlanggewandert, und haben tolle Rotpunktdöbel sogar in der Erfurter Innenstadt gespottet (und mit "wir" meine ich nicht mich- Mrs. M. hat mich wieder und wieder langgemacht, die Frau hat ne eingebaute Polbrille, welche Ironie). Jetzt muss ich erstmal eure tollen, wie ich sehe reich bebilderten Berichte nachlesen, aber schon jetzt rufe ich ein Herzliches Petri allen Fängern des Wochenende zu,
Hg
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

An alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben Petri Heil




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Eben hatte ich ein alten Brassenrecken. Dessen Laichausschlag hat schon fast das Prädikat Seepocken verdient. War übrigens mein größter in diesem Jahr: 58 cm.





Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> gab es auch noch einen mittelprächtigen Döbel von Mitte 40.



Petri Heil zu deinem Seepockigen Brassenrecken und dem Döbel   



Thomas. schrieb:


> 4 Stunden und bis auf einen kleinen Barsch nix, aber ich habe auch keine Lust einzupacken weil schön ist es trotzdem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Stündchen blieb ich noch



Na da läßt es sich auch ohne Fisch aushalten was ein Träumchen von Angelstelle 




Niklas32 schrieb:


> Noch bevor ich so recht mit dem Feedern beginnen konnte, war die Pose schon verschwunden und ein schöner Schnabeldöbel machte Bekanntschaft mit dem Kescher.



Na dann hast du ja alles richtig gemacht erst mal den Schnabeldöbel vom Futterplatz entfernen   Petri Heil dazu



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir dann schnell einen neuen Köfi fangen. Aber nichts zu machen. Nada. Ab und an zupfte es mal auf verschiedenste Köder, aber meist war nur eine Made leicht angenuckelt oder die Bread Punsch abgespielt. Ich denke, dass es alles Minifische waren. Die Brachsen schienen anderweitig beschäftigt. Irgendwann gab es dann mal einen vernünftigen Biss und ein lütter Brachsen hing am Haken. Danach passierte wieder nichts mehr.
> Trotzdem war es ein sehr entspannter Nachmittag am Wasser



vielleicht war ja noch ein Schnabeldöbel vor Ort wäre ja nicht das erste mal das sowas vorkommt aber das wichtigste ein entspannter Nachmittag.



Jason schrieb:


> Wenn die Arbeit nicht wäre...., ich könnte meinen Tag so sinnvoll gestallten.



Wem sagst du das, Arbeit kann den schönsten Angeltag versauen.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Unükelig war ich auch kurz los, weniger um den Traumfisch rauszuziehen als viel mehr, um eine Stunde bei Bombenwetter am Wasser zu sein und niemanden sehen oder hören zu müssen. Komisch, wenn man nicht unbedingt etwas fangen will, fängt man auch nichts. Es war jedenfalls eine Nullnummer.



Naja schön das du es noch geschafft hast an Wasser zu kommen egal ob geschneidert oder nicht, der schlechteste Angeltag ist immer noch besser als der beste Arbeitstag.



Minimax schrieb:


> Mrs. M. hat mich wieder und wieder langgemacht, die Frau hat ne eingebaute Polbrille,



Dann drück ihr doch mal ne Angel in die Hand, mal sehen wie sie dann fängt...


Ich hab es leider nicht geschafft loszukommen, dafür hab ich mit meiner Kleinen Kätzchenweidenstecklinge eingepflanzt, bei den Frühjahrstürmen hatte es ja eine Kätzchenweide umgeschmissen, da hatte ich mir Stecklinge geschnitten und in einen Eimer mit Wasser gestellt, die hatten schön Wurzeln und Triebe ausgetrieben.
Mein Kleine war ganz begeistert vom "Bäumchen pflanzen" und hat Papa kräftig geholfen sie einzupflanzen.



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn man nicht unbedingt etwas fangen will, fängt man auch nichts. Es war jedenfalls eine Nullnummer.



Da könnte mehr als bloß ein Körnchen Wahrheit dahinter stecken....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Spezies kann ja nichts dafür, daß sie so mysteriös in so vielen kleinen geschlossenen Gewässern auftaucht.
> 
> Ich würd auch mal gerne einen fangen, nicht zu gross, mit ganz unükeligen Vorsätzen.
> 
> Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Welse sind halt auch nur fette Grundeln.


Grundeln fighten deutlich besser, so als Quotient von: Hakenpower geteilt durch Körpergewicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die kleinen Schmuckschildkröten sind nun mal nicht mit der von Jason genannten Schnappschildkröte zu vergleichen, wenn du wirklich mal so ein Monster am Haken haben solltest, da ist dann wirklich Vorsicht geboten.


Sind die den wenigstens essbar und gut als TrueTurtle ?
Als Neophyt sind die sicher nicht geschützt, evtl. sogar entnahmepflichtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Nur, damit ihr meine momentane Verzweiflung versteht.
> Fischen mit Schwimmbrot - spannender als jedes WM-Finale!


Du brauchst einfach mal eine deutlich längere Rute! 
Dann klappt das mit dem halbseitigen Pflanzenfeld.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Leute, wie ihr wisst, bin ich ja ein großer Freund von beweglichen Ködern. Maden, Würmer, Engerlinge dürfen immer zuerst. Nun war ich gestern Abend noch zum entspannten Wochenend-Ausklangsangeln an meinem kleinen See und konnte mich vor lauter Kleinfisch kaum noch retten. Es mussten also größere Köder sn die Haken. Also ein bis zwei Maisköder anködern und los. An der Pose war deutlich zu sehen, wie sich die Kleinies an den Maiskörnern abarbeiteten, aber diese offenkundig nicht in ihre Mäuler bekamen. Ich lehne mich also zurück und warte auf die richtigen Fische die allerdings nicht kamen. Bei der nächsten Köderkontrolle offenbarte sich dann dieses Bild. Von wegen, Kleinfischsicher.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich habe noch einen Nachtrag von einem Experiment der letzten Wochen. Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden.

Ich hatte mir im Angelladen mal wieder eine Packung Maden besorgt. Nach 2 Tagen im heimischen Kühlschrank machte ich diese Dose das erste mal auf und die darin lebenden Herrschaften rochen ungewohnt stark nach Ammoniak. Da ich grad im Aufbruch ans Wasser war, war ich minimal verunsichert. Aus der Not heraus habe ich eine halbe Tüte Vanillezucker in die Dose gekippt. 
Am Wasser angekommen, war der Zucker verschwunden. Ich nehme an, dass er geschmolzen ist. Die Maden waren auch leicht klebrig. Dafür rochen sie jetzt schön süß nach Vanille und signifikant weniger nach Ammoniak. 
Gefangen habe ich mit den Maden und den daraus entwickelten Castern über mehrere Wochen sehr gut. Ich hatte erst Sorge, dass die Maden mit ihrer klebrigen Hülle nicht lange überleben. Einen Unterschied in der Zeit zum Verpuppen konnte ich allerdings nicht feststellen. Tote Maden habe ich in der Dose auch keine gefunden. 
Für mich hat das ganze Unterfangen also gut funktioniert und ich werde es bestimmt mal wieder versuchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Aus der Not heraus habe ich eine halbe Tüte Vanillezucker in die Dose gekippt.



Super Idee.
Muss ich auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Mescalero

Meine Maden und Würmer hatte ich, ebenso wie die Milch, im Kühlschrank vergessen als ich in die Ferien gefahren bin. 

Die offene (!) Milch (frisch, nix H) war nach 4 Wochen noch gut. Unfassbar, dabei war es Bio. 

Die Maden waren schon 8 Wochen oder länger gelagert, nach dem Urlaub also 12 Wochen alt. Einige hatten sich verpuppt und vereinzelt gab es tote Exemplare aber kein Ammoniak. 

Die Dendros sahen frisch und munter aus, wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Thomas.

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Aus der Not heraus habe ich eine halbe Tüte Vanillezucker in die Dose gekippt.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super Idee.
> Muss ich auch mal versuchen.


das mache ich seit dem ich am angeln bin, also seit 30 Jahren, Tüte Vanillezucker immer und wenn ich dran denke kommt auch mal Vogelsand (der für Hansi) rein der riecht nach Anis und ist fast wie Schmirgelpapier soll die Maden weicher machen bzw. zarter, so hat es mir damals der Kollege gesagt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab die Mädchen früher öfter in trockenem Grundfutter laufen lassen aber konnte keinen Unterschied in der Fängigkeit feststellen und bin dann wieder davon abgekommen.
Das mit den Vanillezucker kommt mir schnell und wenig aufwändig vor. Werd ich demnächst versuchen.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mädchen


Daher kommt das Wort!
Über die Etymologie habe ich noch nie nachgedacht. 

Es vergeht doch kein Tag im Ükel ohne Erkenntnisgewinn.


----------



## Tikey0815

Vanillezucker macht die Mädchen süß, ahja  fehlt nur noch das wir ihnen lustige Micro Bikinis anziehen aber ich werde es berücksichtigen, auch das mit dem Vogelsand, gleich morgen mal in den Laden eine Euro Palette besorgen, Vanillezucker natürlich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> hatte ich, ebenso wie die Milch, im Kühlschrank vergessen als ich in die Ferien gefahren bin.
> 
> Die offene (!) Milch (frisch, nix H) war nach 4 Wochen noch gut. Unfassbar, dabei war es Bio.


Würde ich mal einen Geigerzähler dran halten, oder direkte Insektenvernichtung mit probieren, draufträufeln ...
Momentan sind diese Probanden reichhaltig vorhanden! 
Vor allem Waschmittel und Geschirrspülmittel bieten sich auch zum Testen an, ganz besonders, wenn Natural Bio und Super Allergiker-Verträglich drauf steht.

Merksatz: Was verführerisch drauf steht, ist niemals wirklich drin!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mädchen früher öfter in trockenem Grundfutter laufen lassen aber konnte keinen Unterschied in der Fängigkeit feststellen und bin dann wieder davon abgekommen.
> Das mit den Vanillezucker kommt mir schnell und wenig aufwändig vor. Werd ich demnächst versuchen.


Vanillezucker finde ich passend und ist auch echt praktisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kurzer Bericht von heute nachmittag...

Windig aber Plötz.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mädchen früher öfter in trockenem Grundfutter laufen lassen


Tausche die Sägespäne immer gegen Maismehl aus. Maden sieben und dann in Maismehl , eventuell noch Madenwürze drüber streuen.


----------



## Mescalero

Meine Herren, 

heute morgen bin ich nach dem Nachtdienst direkt zum See anstatt ordnungsgemäß ins Bett.
Auf Wurm tat sich lange überhaupt nichts, dann gab es einen Miniwaller und anschließend nichts mehr. 

Irgendwie war das unbefriedigend und ich bin am späten Nachmittag noch zum Bach.
Hier biss sehr schnell eine Forelle, dann eine halbe Stunde Flaute. 
Ein gerade einmal handlanges Rotauge kam als nächstes, dann ein jugendlicher Döbel und erneut eine Forelle.

Die Moskitos waren erbarmungslos ich nicht gerüstet und so habe ich eingepackt. 

Morgen ist etwas Zeit, leider ungünstig um Mittag herum aber vielleicht gehe ich trotzdem ans Wasser und werfe ein paar Maiskörner in die Fluten.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war ich in aller Herrgottsfrühe am Bach, um die restlichen Würmer zu verangeln.
Ich hatte kaum ausgeworfen, als die Rute krumm wurde - Barsch. Anscheinend war an der Stelle ein Rudel, es biss ununterbrochen. Ich kam nicht mal dazu, meinen Tee zu trinken oder mir ein Kippchen zu rollen. 

Nach ungefähr acht Fischen biss etwas Großes an und riss sofort ab, der Haken war am Knoten weg, vielleicht hatte er einen Schlag weg vom Lösen vorher. 

Dann war Flaute und Zeit für den Tee. Sogar für zwei Tassen. Irgendwann konnte ich einen Giebel landen, der erste dieses Jahr und danach gab es Gezuppel von vermutlich Rotaugen. Sie schafften es nach mehreren Anläufen tatsächlich, den (letzten) Wurm zu entwenden aber ich musste ohnehin los.

Achso, nach dem ersten Barschansturm biss kein einziger mehr, sehr seltsam geht es manchmal zu. Jedenfalls immer anders und spannend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil.
Hats du wieder alles mit der Tenkara Rute gefangen(auch den Wels)?


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, seit dem Beginn der OCC habe ich nur mit der Rute geangelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Coole Sache!


----------



## Mescalero

Gestern habe ich übrigens zum ersten Mal einen Biber vorbeitrudeln sehen. Bisam oder Nutrias gibt es ständig und die vielen abgeknabberten Bäume hatte ich bislang denen angekreidet. 

Was für ein Brocken! Ich dachte erst, da schwimmt ein Pony im Fluss. Ein traumhafter Anblick!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein traumhafter Anblick!



Ja das wird erst ärgerlich wenn die Viecher überhandnehmen und jeden Baum und Busch am Wasser umnieten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Neues (Kurz-)Video Wikidings:






Und hier vielleicht interessant für euren Weserausflug:


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das wird erst ärgerlich wenn die Viecher überhandnehmen und jeden Baum und Busch am Wasser umnieten.


Das ist es jetzt schon, die Flurschäden sind beträchtlich und wenn es irgendwie möglich wäre, hätte man den Tieren schon längst den Garaus gemacht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich übrigens zum ersten Mal einen Biber vorbeitrudeln sehen. Bisam oder Nutrias gibt es ständig und die vielen abgeknabberten Bäume hatte ich bislang denen angekreidet.
> 
> Was für ein Brocken! Ich dachte erst, da schwimmt ein Pony im Fluss. Ein traumhafter Anblick!


Ich kann dir da nur anraten dich so ruhig wie möglich zu verhalten und schnelle Bewegungen zu unterlassen. Ein Schlag mit dem Schwanz auf die Wasseroberfläche beendet deinen Ausflug an Wasser rapide bzw macht den Platz erstmal leer.
Wenn du dich jedoch ruhig verhältst und die richtige Stelle hast wo man ihn beobachten kann wirst du auf jedenfall einige schöne Momente haben.


----------



## Mescalero

Leider war der Sportsfreund schneller vorbei und aus dem Blick als ich reagieren konnte. Ich habe es nicht mal geschafft, ein Foto zu schießen. 
Dafür von der Ringelnatter neulich.


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin da etwas zwiegespalten seit dem ÜK-Nordosttreffen.
Also, bei mir gibt's auch Biber galore an vielen Gewässern (sogar welche mitten in Charlottenburg anner Spree). Und eigentlich bin ich der Meinung, daß die Tiere natürlich hier ihr angestammtes Verbreitungsgebiet haben, und ins Ökosystem gehören.
Ich sehe ihre Spuren und manchmal auch die Tiere selbst an vielen Stellen meiner Flüsse, und es hält sich in Grenzen, schafft sogar interessante Angelsituationen und Swims.

Aber was der Turbobiber am Profriver abgezogen hat, das ist schon extrem. Der Bursche hatte an dem Abschnitt fast alle Bäume, der Ausdruck ist treffend: Umgenietet, ihre bleichenden Reste säumten das Ufer wie bizarre Walfischgerippe auf einer Polarinsel. Für so ein Gewässer, das sowieso fast deckungslos ist, ist der Verlust der ohnehin wenigen Bäume schon heftig und bedenklich.
Hier, schaut mal mit was für Kalibern der Grossnager dort kurzen Prozess gemacht hat, nur einer von vielen:





Man sieht also, nicht jedes Gewässer verträgt Biber. Noch sind sie in der Rückkehr begriffen, und ihre Bestände längst nicht überall stabil. Vielleicht, wenn das erreicht ist, in ferner Zukunft, kann man vor diesem Hintergrund mit Managementprogrammen beginnen.
Wie gesagt, ich bin da zwiegespalten,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Ganz genau so sehe ich es auch. Nicht nur bezüglich der Biber übrigens. 

In unserer Gegend wurden binnen zwei Nächten Bäume mit 70cm Stammdurchmesser umgelegt, die hatten vielleicht 100 Jahre auf dem Buckel. An manchen Stellen ist das ein herber Verlust, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.


----------



## Finke20

Das Thema Biber ist schon so ein Thema. Bei uns an der Peene wurde der Gute vor ungefähr 45 Jahren wieder angesiedelt. Seit dem hat sich sein Bestand prächtig entwickelt. Kein Graben kein Gewässer mehr wo der "putzige Baumeister" nicht sein Unwesen treibt. Selbst in Durchlässen baut er seine Dämme.
Er hat mir so manchen schönen Angelplatz zunichte gemacht.
Aber was nützt das jammern,  wir müssen mit den Tieren zurecht kommen.


----------



## Minimax

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber was nützt das jammern,  wir müssen mit den Tieren zurecht kommen.


Ich glaube, das fasst es ziemlich gut zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Biberflüsschen...


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Biberflüsschen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406297


Grüße zurück vom Döbelfluss


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Biberflüsschen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406297


Lieber Prof, hab ich Dir jetzt durch meine Sticheleien die Rote Farbe ausgetrieben ?  War nur Spaß, du darfst gerne weitermalen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab noch welche übrig...


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Biberflüsschen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406297





Thomas. schrieb:


> Grüße zurück vom Döbelfluss
> Anhang anzeigen 406299


Und an beide von Euch Mittwochsmalern Grüße aus der schwülen, staubigen Stadt, und ein ganz herzliches Petri dazu  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens, Ükels,
Was macht eigentlich unser lieber geomas? Seit dem ÜK-Nordost hat er kurz danach glaub ich einmal gepostet.
Lieber geomas bist Du wohlauf?
Hg
Mini


----------



## skyduck

das große Abfischen am Haus-See geht morgen zu Ende. Ist schon interessant. Gestern habe ich direkt am Netz gesessen aber nicht ein einziger Zupfer... Ich hoffe die Stelle ist dann wieder produktiv. Das ist eine der wenigen Stellen wo man wirklich gemütlich sitzen kann, das Gras steht da jetzt sehr hoch und man ist schön abgeschirmt.









						Abfischen im Aasee fürs ökologische Gleichgewicht
					

Anfang Mai 2022 wird es wieder eine großangelegte, professionelle Abfischung im Aasee geben, um das ökologische Gleichgewicht dort zu wahren.




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Professor Tinca und Thomas. !

Ich war gegen Abend noch kurz am Weiher, das ist definitiv eine andere Kiste als der Bach. Da beißt eigentlich immer etwas, besonders auf Made oder Wurm, im See sieht das dagegen völlig anders aus. 




Auf der Seite lief es nicht und ich bin ans gegenüberliegenden Ufer gewechselt. 




Hier auf der sonnigen Seite haben sich die Karpfen versammelt, es müssen an die Hundert gewesen sein. Darunter auch solche Geräte, bei deren Anblick die eingefleischten Karpfenangler zappelig werden. 




Mein Köder fand trotz Fischalarm keine Abnehmer und ich packte zusammen als es anfing zu dämmern.


----------



## geomas

Petri allerseits und danke für Eure Berichte!



Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens, Ükels,
> Was macht eigentlich unser lieber geomas? Seit dem ÜK-Nordost hat er kurz danach glaub ich einmal gepostet.
> Lieber geomas bist Du wohlauf?
> Hg
> Mini



Ich bin schon seit ner Weile platt, erschöpft und vollumfänglich nicht in Form. 
War ein paar x am Fluß nebenan: Plötz und Güsterchen beißen, langsam engen die Seerosenfelder die Angelstellen ein.





Wafter am Haar (hier 10mm von Ringers) und ein kleiner Drahtkorb mit Liquibread funktionieren gut. 

Kleine Bait-Spikes oder Bait-Screws gefallen mir besser als Pelletbänder, um die Dumbells am Haar/Haken zu befestigen. 
Also Längsanköderung am Haar anstelle der zwangsläufigen „Queranköderung” mit Pelletband. Breadpunch ist nach wie vor ein Super-Köder, aber nicht, wenn Ukelei am Platz sind. Die pflücken das Brot in nullkommanix vom Haken und hängen eher selten.
Dann ist Mais (habe weitere Aromen erfolgreich probiert) eine bessere Wahl.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas und komm wieder auf die Beine! Ich würde dir gerne ein paar Tipps geben aber ich fürchte, ein ganz schlechter Ratgeber zu sein.


----------



## Stippi68

Gute Besserung geomas!


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit ner Weile platt, erschöpft und vollumfänglich nicht in Form.


Hey Geo - es ist Frühling...
Sag deinem Körper dass jetzt die richtige Zeit zum Wohlbefinden ist.
Vielleicht hilft ein gerüttet Maß an Alkohol...?
Oder einfach mal Urlaub..?
Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir gute Besserung!


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr habt wieder dermaßen geile Berichte und Bilder abgeliefert, dass ich so langsam wieder Lust bekomme Angeln zu gehen.
Danke dafür....


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr habt wieder dermaßen geile Berichte und Bilder abgeliefert, dass ich so langsam wieder Lust bekomme Angeln zu gehen.
> Danke dafür....


Jawollo!
Heut Abend werd ich inschallah auch  wieder angreifen und ne Runde Nachtfeedern! 
Wasserstand passt, Temperatur passt, Köder passen - jetzt muss nurnoch die Zeit passen.
Groetjes


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit ner Weile platt, erschöpft und vollumfänglich nicht in Form.



Vielleicht einfach mal ne Woche Urlaub machen und Kräfte sammeln?
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall, lieber Georg!

Petri Heil allen Fängern und danke für die tollen Berichte.


----------



## Slappy

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit ner Weile platt, erschöpft und vollumfänglich nicht in Form.


Auf das sich das schnell legt und du wieder volle Energie hast 

Ein herzliches Petri an alle, und danke für die tollen Berichte. 
Ich geh gleich auch mal wieder los. Ziel heute sind die Waldteiche. Da speziell der Vorfluter und der untere Teich wo angeblich Fisch drin sein soll. 
Ca 3 Stunden Zeit habe ich. Bin mal gespannt ob was geht.


----------



## Slappy

Und los geht's... 





Leider sehr viel Mücken und Dreck


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Viel Erfolg, Slappy! Genieße die Zeit. Und Dir, lieber Georg, wünsche ich gute Besserung. Allen, die am Wasser waren, rufe ich ein herzliches Petri zu. Ich war die letzten Tage in der staubigen und schwülen großen Stadt, hatte vom Hotelzimmer aus den Blick auf die Spree. Angeln will zumindest im Bereich der East Side Gallery niemand, feiern dafür offenbar alle. Was bin ich froh, zurück in den Elbtalauen zu sein. Heute Abend soll es auch für mich ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## Thomas.

erst mal geomas auf das du ganz schnell wider fit wirst.
und Petri in die Runde.
da ich Gestern Frühdienst hatte war ich ja mal kurz los, und heute habe ich Spätdienst und war auch gerade für 2 Stunden am Wasser, aber hauptsächlich um eine andere Art des Transport auszuprobieren den wie sacht schon der Heilige MK, flexibel bleiben  , einen Döbel habe ich halb gefangen! halb deshalb weil ich ihn nicht Keschern konnte da das Teil was ich bei hatte zu kurz war, so musste ich die Schnur locker lassen und er konnte sich Gott sei dank vom Haken befreien (passiert mir nicht noch mal).
auf jeden fall bin ich jetzt noch flexibler als vorher, ratzfatz am Wasser und auch den Platz gewechselt.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Rucksackstuhl, Angel, Kescher (heute leider zu kurz) fertig


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Und los geht's...
> Anhang anzeigen 406337
> 
> Leider sehr viel Mücken und Dreck


schicker Stuhl, mit Tisch und Rutenflak


----------



## Grobi112

Stammtisch.. 
Das klingt direkt sympathisch, hier stelle ich mich mal kurz vor.
Mein Name ist Dennis, 46 Jahre alt und ich komme aus dem westlichstne Kreis der BRD und habe seit dem 30.03. meinen Fischereischein.
Seit derm schon ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser verbracht, aber bis dato keinen Fangerfolg.

Bin aber noch sdoweit motiviert das ich, die Jäger sagen die Flinte nicht ins Korn werfe. Heisst das bei uns "Die Angel in den Teich werfen" ? 
Egal...

Auf einen guten und informativen Austausch und nette Gespräche.


----------



## Slappy

Und Nr. 2




Am ersten ging nicht wirklich was. Aber es sind noch Fische drin


----------



## Racklinger

Servus Grobi112 , herzlich willkommen bei uns am Stammtisch. Keine Sorge, der Fangerfolg stellt sich schon noch ein, jetzt wo es wärmer wird werden die Fische auch wieder beissfreudiger


----------



## Captain_H00k

Petri an euch alle,mal wieder einfach nur traumhaft was hier in letzter Zeit gepostet wurde 



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Tausche die Sägespäne immer gegen Maismehl aus. Maden sieben und dann in Maismehl , eventuell noch Madenwürze drüber streuen.



Mache das mit dem Maismehl auch schon ne Weile.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, irgendwie kommt es einem so vor als ob die Maden dadurch nach ner Zeit ein bisschen speckiger werden.
In jedem Fall konserviert es echt gut !
Nur wenn es nach 2 Wochen oder länger ein bisschen matschig wird,siebe ich ggfs nochmal ab,und gebe etwas frisches Mehl dazu.


----------



## Niklas32

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mädchen früher öfter in trockenem Grundfutter laufen lassen aber konnte keinen Unterschied in der Fängigkeit feststellen und bin dann wieder davon abgekommen.


Ab und an habe ich meine Maden durch fertige Futter krabbeln lassen. Diese habe ich dann auch als Köder verwendet. So richtig hat mir das Ganze aber nicht gefallen. Zu einen konnte ich, ähnlich wie Du, keinen Unterschied in der Fängigkeit feststellen und zum anderen hatte ich meist mehr Krabbler als beabsichtigt ins Körbchen gedrückt. Dazu kam noch, dass es ein ziemlicher Aufwand war die Maden im Futter wiederzufinden. Zumindest wenn der Anteil recht gering war.


----------



## Stippi68

Herzlich Willkommen Gorbi112 beim Stammtisch.
Die Fische kommen ganz bestimmt noch.


----------



## Slappy

So. Das wars für heute. 
Leider gab es nur 4 Rupfer die keine Aktion zuließen. 
Immerhin war ich am Wasser und das in mitten der Natur 



Thomas. schrieb:


> schicker Stuhl, mit Tisch und Rutenflak


Ja, ist aber nicht so geil. Hab ich geschenkt bekommen. Der Rutenhalter ist totaler misst. Der Rest ist ganz ok 


Grobi112 schrieb:


> Stammtisch..
> Das klingt direkt sympathisch, hier stelle ich mich mal kurz vor.
> Mein Name ist Dennis, 46 Jahre alt und ich komme aus dem westlichstne Kreis der BRD und habe seit dem 30.03. meinen Fischereischein.
> Seit derm schon ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser verbracht, aber bis dato keinen Fangerfolg.
> 
> Bin aber noch sdoweit motiviert das ich, die Jäger sagen die Flinte nicht ins Korn werfe. Heisst das bei uns "Die Angel in den Teich werfen" ?
> Egal...
> 
> Auf einen guten und informativen Austausch und nette Gespräche.


Herzlich willkommen in unserer Runde 
Durchhalten, der Rest kommt von alleine


----------



## Grobi112

Vielen Dank für das freundliche Willkommen.
Klar, ich fasse mich in Geduld.
Was mich ein wenig stutzig gemacht hat, aber mir fehlt halt einfach die Erfahrung, ist das ich in dem Gewässer keinen einzigen Fisch gesehen habe.
Das Gewässer ist ein mittelgroßer künstlich angelegter Teich wo man nicht bis auf den Grund gucken kann. Aber ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, vielleicht ist das naiv, dass ich nach dem Anfüttern zumindest den einen oder anderen Flossträger zu Gesicht, wenn schon nicht ans Band bekommen würde.
Die Mischung aus Grundfutter, Maden und Mais wurde aber geflissentlich ignoriert.


----------



## Grobi112

Aktuelles Foto von meiner Wenigkeit  (Baucheinziehen kann sooo anstrengend sein...)


----------



## Niklas32

Tolle Gewässer, Slappy. Sieht echt urig aus. Schade das so viel Kram auf dem Wasser schwimmt. Das nervt mich an der Frühjahrsangelei am meisten. 

Schön das Du den Weg ins Forum und zum Ükel gefunden hast, Grobi112. 
Verrate uns doch mal etwas mehr über dein Vorgehen am Gewässer. 
So langsam aber sicher sollten sich allerdings in jedem Gewässer Fische durch Aktivität verraten. Zumindest in meinen ist überall Aktivität auszumachen. 
Hast Du an dem Gewässer schon andere Angler getroffen und waren diese erfolgreich?


----------



## Grobi112

Zunächst handelsübliches Grundfutter mit Mais und Made aufgewertet, angerührt und einen Futterplatz angelegt.
Dann habe ich zwei Steckruten dabei, eine habe ich mittels Bodentaster auf Grund gelegt,
Die zweite mit einer Posenmontage angeboten. Dazu die Angelstelle ausgelotet und den Köder auf kurz über Grund gebracht.
Pose sorgfältig ausgebleit, damit es möglichst wenig Wiederstand gibt, sollte jemand am Köderziehen.
Köder waren (alleine und in verschiedenen Kombinationen): Made, Mais, Dendro und Teig.
Köder wurde in etwa alle 15-20 Minuten kontrolliert, Teig etwas häufiger, weil der sich aufgelöst hat.
Teig ist aus Toastbrot, Wasser und Mehl selber zusammen geknetet und hat die Geschmacksrichtungen Knoblauch, Parmesan und Vanille/Anis.

Ein einziges Mal ist die Pose untergegangen, da war ich aber selber so erschrocken das ich zu hektisch reagiert habe.
Anschlag versucht, Fisch weg.
Ansonsten ist nicht mal der Köder angekaut, also Wurm und Made sind ertrunken statt gefressen zu werden.

Die Zeit am Wasser war ab Morgens um 09:00 Uhr und jeweils zwischen 3 und 6 Stunden.


----------



## Minimax

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Zunächst handelsübliches Grundfutter mit Mais und Made aufgewertet, angerührt und einen Futterplatz angelegt.
> Dann habe ich zwei Steckruten dabei, eine habe ich mittels Bodentaster auf Grund gelegt,
> Die zweite mit einer Posenmontage angeboten. Dazu die Angelstelle ausgelotet und den Köder auf kurz über Grund gebracht.
> Pose sorgfältig ausgebleit, damit es möglichst wenig Wiederstand gibt, sollte jemand am Köderziehen.
> Köder waren (alleine und in verschiedenen Kombinationen): Made, Mais, Dendro und Teig.
> Köder wurde in etwa alle 15-20 Minuten kontrolliert, Teig etwas häufiger, weil der sich aufgelöst hat.
> Teig ist aus Toastbrot, Wasser und Mehl selber zusammen geknetet und hat die Geschmacksrichtungen Knoblauch, Parmesan und Vanille/Anis.
> 
> Ein einziges Mal ist die Pose untergegangen, da war ich aber selber so erschrocken das ich zu hektisch reagiert habe.
> Anschlag versucht, Fisch weg.
> Ansonsten ist nicht mal der Köder angekaut, also Wurm und Made sind ertrunken statt gefressen zu werden.
> 
> Die Zeit am Wasser war ab Morgens um 09:00 Uhr und jeweils zwischen 3 und 6 Stunden.


Zunächst mal auch ein Willkommen von mir.
Hmm.. 
Dein Vorgehen hört sich eigentlich so an, als hätte es Hand und Fuss. Vielleicht ist das Gewässer noch etwas lahm. Vielleicht könntest Du es noch etwas genauer erkunden, und weitere, vielversprechende Stellen ausprobieren. Methodisch und Futter/Ködertechnisch Siehts ja eigentlich ganz gut aus.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Niklas32

Das klingt doch aber alles schon einmal ganz gut. 
Wie und wo hast Du deinen Futterplatz denn angelegt? Hast du schon verschiedenste Stellen probiert?

Eine Sache vielleicht noch. Pünktlich 9:00 am Wasser sein ist ja sehr vorbildlich, aber im Frühjahr nicht immer zielführend. In meinen Gewässern war der Nachmittag in den letzten Wochen immer erfolgreicher. Die Nächte waren in den vergangenen Wochen oft noch sehr kalt. Da dauert es dann schon mal etwas bis die Fische auf Temperatur sind und so richtig loslegen. Nachmittags hat die Sonne das Wasser dann bereits wieder etwas mehr erwärmt und die Fische sind aktiver und leichter zu lokalisieren. Also vielleicht versuchst Du es auch mal am Nachmittag oder Abend.


----------



## Grobi112

Ich war an vier verschiedenen Stelle an diesem Vereinsteich, einmal an einem toten Nebenarm der Rur, sowie an der Rur selber und einem größeren Bach direkt vor der Haustüre. An den Fließgewässern habe ich aber mal probeweise Miniwobbler und Spinner durhgezogen.
Das mit der Uhrzeit ist ein guter Hinweis, vielleicht probiere ich es die Tage mal in der Abendämmerung. 

Am Samstag ist erst aber einmal ein Tag an der Maas geplant.


----------



## skyduck

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Ich war an vier verschiedenen Stelle an diesem Vereinsteich, einmal an einem toten Nebenarm der Rur, sowie an der Rur selber und einem größeren Bach direkt vor der Haustüre. An den Fließgewässern habe ich aber mal probeweise Miniwobbler und Spinner durhgezogen.
> Das mit der Uhrzeit ist ein guter Hinweis, vielleicht probiere ich es die Tage mal in der Abendämmerung.
> 
> Am Samstag ist erst aber einmal ein Tag an der Maas geplant.


Grobi112  Ich denke auch, dass das Vorgehen sehr stimmig ist. Natürlich kann man immer noch was optimieren. Je nach Gewässergröße und Bestand sollte man gerade jetzt noch etwas vorsichtig mit dem füttern sein, dass kann auch schnell zu viel werden. Ich würde erst mal nur auf Fütterung durch das Körbchen setzen. Das Körbchen nicht zu groß und auch nicht zu schwer. Dann denke ich, das der Tip mit der Uhrzeit die Lösung bringen wird. Bei mir am Haussee läuft den ganzen Tag auch meißt nix aber gegen Abend geht es irgendwann los.
Manchmal braucht man auch nur Durchhaltevermögen und irgendwann platzt der Knoten von alleine. Generell würde ich mich zum Start und zum Erfahrung sammeln erst einmal auf den Teich fokussieren, dort kann man vermutlich (sofern der Besatz gut ist) eher gute Stellen finden, bzw. die Fische ziehen meißt hin und her. In Fleißgewässern ist es oft viel schwieriger gut Stellen zu finden wenn man sich noch gar nicht auskennt. Und im Zweifelsfalle immer die Kollegen dort fragen aber auch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen, denn viele erzählen leider auch Quatsch.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hier auf der sonnigen Seite haben sich die Karpfen versammelt, es müssen an die Hundert gewesen sein. Darunter auch solche Geräte, bei deren Anblick die eingefleischten Karpfenangler zappelig werden.



Goil. Schnellstens Schwimmbrot an die Free Line (diese ggf. gefettet), das kommt flashig.


----------



## Minimax

Ächz.. erster Wurf. Geht ja schon gut los..


----------



## Mescalero

Willkommen Grobi112 !
Vielleicht hast du auch einfach Pech und es gibt tatsächlich keinen Fisch. Wie "alt" ist der Teich denn?

Von einem Stausee eine gute Stunde entfernt hatte ich gehört, er beherberge Sunfish. Also habe ich mir ein Tagesticket besorgt und bin hingedüst. 
Das Angeln mit der Pose war anstrengend, es blies ein heftiger Wind.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Aber es gab Bisse, wenn auch nicht wie am Fließband. Barsch und Plötz im Wechsel, dann eine Regenbogenforelle. Leider im Drill verloren obwohl ich zwei spektakuläre Luftsprünge gut parieren konnte und dachte, sie wäre müde.

Irgendwann konnte ich auch einen Zielfisch fangen. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, warum die so einen schlechten Ruf haben, das sind wunderschöne Fische! Nicht alles aus den USA ist schlecht.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Irgendwann konnte ich auch einen Zielfisch fangen. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, warum die so einen schlechten Ruf haben, das sind wunderschöne Fische!


Wirklich ein wunderhübsches Tier, Petri zum Zielfisch


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, warum die so einen schlechten Ruf haben, das sind wunderschöne Fische!


Und in der Relation sehr kampfstark - trotzdem verdrängen sie einheimische Arten.. .
Aber ein wunderschönes Bild (gilt auch für Minis Güster..)..


----------



## Mescalero

rhinefisher 
Na klar, prinzipiell ist jede invasive Art erstmal kritisch zu sehen. 
Ich habe mich aber speziell bei den Sonnenbarschen gefragt, welchen heimischen Arten sie möglicherweise Konkurrenz machen? Da fällt mir nicht viel ein, von halbwüchsigen Flussbarschen abgesehen. Es gibt kaum andere Räuber in dem kleinen Format, alle hiesigen Fische haben ein anderes Futter (Größe) im Sinn. Hecht, Wels, Zander, Forelle, Barsch - keiner der Fische hat ein vergleichbar winziges Maul. Da passen Insekten und Schnecken etc. rein aber keine Fische.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas Alles Gute und viel Erfolg beim Zurückfinden zu deiner alten Form.
Grobi112 Willkommen im Ükel und natürlich auch willkommen im Anglerboard. Und viel Spaß hier und interessante Berichte. 

Dickes Petri an alle für die tollen Berichte und Fotos.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

rhinefisher. allerdings haben wir mit den farbenfrohen Gesellen einen Laichräuber mehr


----------



## kuttenkarl

Grobi112   im Ükel.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
ich melde mich auch wieder vom Flüßchen zurück. Nun, es ging weiter mit den gierigen Güstern- wenigstens waren es ganz hübsche Exemplare, schön gefärbt und nicht die kleinsten ihrer Art.




Zwischendurch gabs einen netten Erlösungsdöbel, aber die heutige Stelle ist offenbar fest in Güsterhand, äh, Flosse. Diesen kleinen hübschen Burschen widme ich unserem lieben geomas und wünsche ihm auf diesem Wege gute Besserung!




Ich wäre auch schnell weitergezogen, aber plötzlich kam ein äusserst grimmiger Vertreter der Old-Man-Plastiktüte-Fraktion, hat sich grusslos viel zu nah aufgebaut, und begann damit, seine groteske Bojenpose offensiv in meinen Swim treiben zu lassen. Sehr unangenehm, vermutlich war er verärgert, weil ich an "seiner Stelle" oder seinem Fluss oder seinem Bundesland sass. Sehr unangenehm.

Ich habe dann aus Trotz noch ausgehalten, und ihm mit Hilfe einer wirklich unanständigen Anzahl von Güsterfängen signalisiert, wo der Hamm ..wer heute an dieser Stelle die Bisse und die Fische kriegt, und wer nicht (Maiskorn an 0/1Haken und 20g Pose ist halt nicht der Bringer, selbst bei den GIergüstern). Menschlich defizitär, ich weiss, aber auch mein Langmut hat Grenzen. 
Überhaupt war heute viel Betrieb am Abschnitt, und ich muss nach der herrlichen EInsamkeit in der kalten Jahreszeit wieder ein bisschen an meinen Camouflage-Skills arbeiten.
Hier ist mein Vorbild für gutgetarntes Ausharren am Gewässer, Bruder Frosch ist ein Meister seines Faches, ihm will ich nacheifern:





Irgendwann war der Gerechtigkeit Genüge getan, und mir wurds auch zu bunt, da bin ich an den im WInter und zeitigen Frühjahr lahmen B-Swim gezogen, und siehe da: Die schöne schattige Stelle ist wieder ne Bank. die Gü-fahr hält sich in Grenzen, und ich konnte mit 5 hübschen Johnnies, alles keine Riesen, aber auch keine ausgesprochenen Ölsardinen vom Platz gehen.


Oh und für unser Thema: Rätselhafte FIschverletzungen CSI Ükel habe ich einen neuen interessanten Fall. Schaut euch mal diesen kleinen Burschen mit der schlimmen Verletzung an der Schwanzwurzel an. DIe Wunde ist auf einen kleinen Bereich beschränkt,  aber über den Gesamten Umfang der Schwanzwurzel verteilt, aber fürchterlich zerfleischt und tief: So als ob er vom Angreifer hinten gepackt wurde, und sich zwischen den Zähnen gedreht hat, oder heftig hinundher geschüttelt wurde. Habt Ihr Ideen zum Tatablauf oder bereits konkrete Verdächtige, Gentlemen?








Ich glaube ja immer noch an einen Pelzträger...

Insgesamt wars doch eine schöne, kurze Mainachmittagsangelei,
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri, Minimax zum Güster-Döbel-Mix. Mein Beitrag zu CSI Ükel: Mit Blick auf die Pelzträger käme nur der Otter infrage, der Rest der Truppe ist ja überwiegend vegetarisch unterwegs. Dafür ist mit die Wunde jedoch zu grobschlächtig. Meine Vermutung geht eher in Richtung Wels, der mit seinen Zahnplatten reichlich und unappetitliches Unheil anrichten kann. 
#getarnte Amphibien: Ich hatte heute ne Zauneidechse auf dem Holzdeck der Terrasse beim Sonnenbad erwischt. Die verdünnisierte sich sofort mit einem schnellen Vertikallauf in Richtung Rasen und ... verfärbte sich Grün. Sie glaubte wohl, ich sehe sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und in der Relation sehr kampfstark - trotzdem verdrängen sie einheimische Arten.. .
> Aber ein wunderschönes Bild (gilt auch für Minis Güster..)..





Mescalero schrieb:


> rhinefisher
> Na klar, prinzipiell ist jede invasive Art erstmal kritisch zu sehen.
> Ich habe mich aber speziell bei den Sonnenbarschen gefragt, welchen heimischen Arten sie möglicherweise Konkurrenz machen? Da fällt mir nicht viel ein, von halbwüchsigen Flussbarschen abgesehen. Es gibt kaum andere Räuber in dem kleinen Format, alle hiesigen Fische haben ein anderes Futter (Größe) im Sinn. Hecht, Wels, Zander, Forelle, Barsch - keiner der Fische hat ein vergleichbar winziges Maul. Da passen Insekten und Schnecken etc. rein aber keine Fische.





Elbtrottel schrieb:


> rhinefisher. allerdings haben wir mit den farbenfrohen Gesellen einen Laichräuber mehr



Das ist immer so ein Problem zwischen Individuum und Spezies, finde ich. Es liegt ja auf der Hand, das eine Invasive Spezies eine Gefahr für ein unvorbereitetes Ökosystem darstellen kann. Ökologisch sind Grundeln, Sonnenbarsche, Katzenwelse, und wer weiss was noch alles kommt als Spezies bedenklich, und sie haben ja jeder für sich teils erheblichen Schaden angerichtet. 
Aber andererseits bin ich Angler, kein FIscher und und kein Ökologe. Ich begegne am Gewässer dem Indiviuum nicht der Spezies. Und da frage ich mich, was kann diese eine kleine Glubschäugige vernunftlose Kreatur, die in meinem Kescher oder in meiner Hand liegt, denn eigentlich dafür, das ihre Spezies gerade Kleinholz aus dem Ökosystem macht?
Ich hatte mal eine erschreckende Diskussion im Anglerboard über eine Schildkröte. Einer hatte eine solche gefangen, und sie mit nach Hause genommen und suchte Tips um sie aufzupäppeln. Der Schildkröte gings gut, ein kleiner Piks im Schnabel halt, er wollte sie bis zum nächsten Tag gut, stressfrei und pfleglich hältern.  Der Hintergrund war, das der betreffende Angler das Tier als Neozoon mitgenommen hatte, um sie aus dem Gewässer zu entfernen, und sie dem Tierheim anzubieten - wenn sich das Tierheim geweigert hätte, hätte er diese eine Schildkröte als Vertreter einer invasiven Spezies, um deren Wohlergehen er gleichzeitig nach Tips fragte, mit Hilfe des Gefrierfachs eiskalt getötet. Das war für mich ein Fall, der mir gezeigt hat, was passieren kann, wenn in einer Individualsituation das kalte, ultrarationale Prinzip über das Menschliche gestellt wird. Gruselig.


----------



## daci7

Nachtfeeder die zweite im Mai - läuft gut an!


----------



## daci7

Erste Nase 2022 und damit die 6. Fischart in 2h


----------



## Mescalero

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> rhinefisher. allerdings haben wir mit den farbenfrohen Gesellen einen Laichräuber mehr


Wenn es sonst keine Argumente gibt, wird gern die Laichräuberkeule ausgepackt. Wie bei den Elritzen, die angeblich den Forellenbestand gefährden, weil sie den Laich auffressen. Nur ein winziger Bruchteil der Elritzen ist physisch überhaupt in der Lage, 4mm große Forelleneier zu bewältigen! Die paar Laichkörner, die sie fressen, haben auf die Population Null Einfluss.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Erste Nase 2022 und damit die 6. Fischart in 2h
> Anhang anzeigen 406400


Da sieht mans mal wieder: Angler muss Nase haben


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Da sieht mans mal wieder: Angler muss Nase haben


Ja, aber ü50 wäre schöner!


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn es sonst keine Argumente gibt, wird gern die Laichräuberkeule ausgepackt. Wie bei den Elritzen, die angeblich den Forellenbestand gefährden, weil sie den Laich auffressen. Nur ein winziger Bruchteil der Elritzen ist physisch überhaupt in der Lage, 4mm große Forelleneier zu bewältigen! Die paar Laichkörner, die sie fressen, haben auf die Population Null Einfluss.


Dazu gibts eine nette Studie wo der Mageninhalt von grundeln in der Laichzeit untersucht wurde. Habe ich grade noch in einer Klausur verwurschtelt- kann ich morgen mal raussuchen.
Spoiler: fast keine Eier und Jungfische wurden gefunden.


----------



## seatrout61

Im richtig hohen Norden ist es tagsüber nach wie vor ziemlich schattig...15°C und ein kräftiger Westwind, wenn die Sonne zwischen den Wolken scheint (heute), ist es gut auszuhalten, aber ohne Sonne (gestern) wird es doch schnell frostig...das mal zu meinen Rahmenbedingen...mal neidisch auf die Regionen mit heute bis zu 27°C schielend.

Gestern und heute waren erstmals Fischaktivitäten an dem Kleingewässer auszumachen...und tatsächlich hatte sich heute eine Brasse ca. 35cm erbarmt...Method-Feeder mit pinkem 5x10mm Dumbell als Hakenköder...Biss wie aus dem Lehrbuch...Bild erspare ich euch...schwimmt wieder...immerhin entschneidert.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil, lieber Minimax  und ein Herzliches Willkommen im Ükel, Grobi112
daci7 ,auch dir ein dickes Petri. Nur wer angeln geht, der fängt auch Fische. Nicht so wie ich.  wird Zeit, dass ich Rentner werde.
geomas , erhol dich noch ein wenig und beste Genesungswünsche. In GW will ich mit dir angeln gehen. 
Mescalero , ebenfalls Petri zum wunderschönen Zielfisch

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Da sieht mans mal wieder: Angler muss Nase haben



Ist das die Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmerdings aus dem TV??


----------



## Dace

Moin Ükelaner, 

ich war heute mal wieder am Barben-Flüsschen. Zweimal war ich zwischendurch leer ausgegangen, jetzt hat es mal wieder geklappt.

Noch im Hellen konnte ich  bereits die erste Barbe an dem vertrauten Gerät sicher drillen und landen, 69 cm:  






Conoflex 11‘, Shimano Baitrunner Aero 6000 mit einer 10 lb Maxima bespult, 10lb FC-Vofach sowie 8er PD Barbel Specialist Haken mit Käse.

An den Angeltagen zuvor hatte ich eine Hardy Benelux 11‘ 8“ mit einer Hardy 4 1/2“ ConQuest Centrepin im Einsatz, da ging ja nichts mit - außer der Besuch, der fand das offensichtlich interessant.






Zu fortgeschrittener Stunde kam dann der nächste Biss. Eine 76er double figure Barbe fand den Weg auf meine Abhakmatte.







Ganz zufrieden habe ich mich dann auf den Heimweg gemacht. Bevor ich vom Parkplatz am Gewässer abgefahren bin habe ich noch einige Minuten dem Gesang einer Nachtigall gelauscht - einfach unglaublich für mich, dass ein kleiner Vogel so toll singen kann. 


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Moin Ükelaner,
> 
> ich war heute mal wieder am Barben-Flüsschen. Zweimal war ich zwischendurch leer ausgegangen, jetzt hat es mal wieder geklappt.
> 
> Noch im Hellen konnte ich  bereits die erste Barbe an dem vertrauten Gerät sicher drillen und landen, 69 cm:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406411
> 
> 
> Conoflex 11‘, Shimano Baitrunner Aero 6000 mit einer 10 lb Maxima bespult, 10lb FC-Vofach sowie 8er PD Barbel Specialist Haken mit Käse.
> 
> An den Angeltagen zuvor hatte ich eine Hardy Benelux 11‘ 8“ mit einer Hardy 4 1/2“ ConQuest Centrepin im Einsatz, da ging ja nichts mit - außer der Besuch, der fand das offensichtlich interessant.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406412
> 
> 
> Zu fortgeschrittener Stunde kam dann der nächste Biss. Eine 76er double figure Barbe fand den Weg auf meine Abhakmatte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406414
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz zufrieden habe ich mich dann auf den Heimweg gemacht. Bevor ich vom Parkplatz am Gewässer abgefahren bin habe ich noch einige Minuten dem Gesang einer Nachtigall gelauscht - einfach unglaublich für mich, dass ein kleiner Vogel so toll singen kann.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Ganz herrliche Pferdegründlinge ,lieber Dace, Messing und Elfenbein  , und wunderschönes Tackle- die Schnecke hat Geschmack (wie ist die eigentlich den weiten und steilen Weg bis zur Pin gekommen?)
Herzliches Petri,
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74

Erstmal ein großes Petri Heil in die Runde, da sind ja wieder schöne Fische an Land gekommen



geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit ner Weile platt, erschöpft und vollumfänglich nicht in Form.



Na mach uns keinen Ärger,komm schnell wieder auf die Beine



Slappy schrieb:


> Am ersten ging nicht wirklich was. Aber es sind noch Fische drin



2 schöne Teiche hast du da, bis auf den Schmodder sehen die gut un vielversprechend aus



Grobi112 schrieb:


> Stammtisch..
> Das klingt direkt sympathisch, hier stelle ich mich mal kurz vor.
> Mein Name ist Dennis, 46 Jahre alt und ich komme aus dem westlichstne Kreis der BRD und habe seit dem 30.03. meinen Fischereischein.
> Seit derm schon ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser verbracht, aber bis dato keinen Fangerfolg.
> 
> Bin aber noch sdoweit motiviert das ich, die Jäger sagen die Flinte nicht ins Korn werfe. Heisst das bei uns "Die Angel in den Teich werfen" ?
> Egal...
> 
> Auf einen guten und informativen Austausch und nette Gespräche.



Auch von mir ein  im Ükel



Minimax schrieb:


> Ächz.. erster Wurf. Geht ja schon gut los..



Petri Heil Minimax,
Schöne Güstern hast du da und ich finde es spricht auch nichts dagegen einen Platz mal länger auszufischen...



Dace schrieb:


> Moin Ükelaner,
> 
> ich war heute mal wieder am Barben-Flüsschen. Zweimal war ich zwischendurch leer ausgegangen, jetzt hat es mal wieder geklappt.
> 
> Noch im Hellen konnte ich bereits die erste Barbe an dem vertrauten Gerät sicher drillen und landen, 69 cm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conoflex 11‘, Shimano Baitrunner Aero 6000 mit einer 10 lb Maxima bespult, 10lb FC-Vofach sowie 8er PD Barbel Specialist Haken mit Käse.
> 
> An den Angeltagen zuvor hatte ich eine Hardy Benelux 11‘ 8“ mit einer Hardy 4 1/2“ ConQuest Centrepin im Einsatz, da ging ja nichts mit - außer der Besuch, der fand das offensichtlich interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zu fortgeschrittener Stunde kam dann der nächste Biss. Eine 76er double figure Barbe fand den Weg auf meine Abhakmatte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz zufrieden habe ich mich dann auf den Heimweg gemacht. Bevor ich vom Parkplatz am Gewässer abgefahren bin habe ich noch einige Minuten dem Gesang einer Nachtigall gelauscht - einfach unglaublich für mich, dass ein kleiner Vogel so toll singen kann.



Petri Heil zu deinen schönen Barben und   für deinen tollen Bericht und den super Bildern



Gruß Fank


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> wie ist die eigentlich den weiten und steilen Weg bis zur Pin gekommen?



Danke lieber Minimax. 

Die Schnecke ist über den hinteren Rutenhalter gekommen. Die wollte noch weiter nach vorne - da haben ich sie umgedreht, sonst wäre sie womöglich noch ins Wassergefallen. 

Es waren den Tag reichlich Schnecken unterwegs - dieses Exemplar hatte ähliches vor.






Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Weil wir gerade von Wildtierbegegnungen sprechen, gestern ist mir schon wieder eine Ringelnatter quer durch den Swim geschwommen. Ein ganz dünnes und kleines Exemplar, trotzdem elegant und furchtbar attraktiv mit ihrem dezenten Makeup.
Außerdem gab es eine besonders große Hummel, dachte ich erst. Als sie am Wasser gelandet war um zu saufen, sah ich dass es keine Hummel sondern eine Hornisse war, was für ein Koloss! Der Umfang war der einer Hummel bei fast doppelter Körperlänge - ein ausgewachsener Dobermann ist nicht respekteinflößender als so ein Insekt.


----------



## Grobi112

Dace schrieb:


> Die Schnecke ist über den hinteren Rutenhalter gekommen.



Hey, das ist doch mein Joggingpartner Fred. 

Ich bin am Sonntag an einem schönen, von der Maas gespeisten, See in den Niederlanden.
Wie gehabt würde ich eine GRund- und eine Posenrute in Stellung bringen.
Gestern habe ich vorbereitenderweise meine Kleinteilebox durchgesehen und ein paar Auftriebskörper gefunden.
Die sind eigentlich für Forellen gedacht, zumindest steht es an der Seite so drauf.
Macht es Sinn, einen davon mit ans Vorfach zu montieren, damit der Köder ein bisschen auftreibt, oder sollte ich auf Spielerei verzichten und einfach nur das Grundblei + Gummiperle nehmen und gut ist?

Es ist nicht wegen mir, aber meine Frau fängt an zu lästern, weil ich inzwischen schon so häufig frischen Fisch in Aussicht gestellt habe und statt dessen auf dem Heimweg an der Pommesbude halten musste.


----------



## rhinefisher

Grobi112 schrieb:


> aber meine Frau fängt an zu lästern, weil ich inzwischen schon so häufig frischen Fisch in Aussicht gestellt habe und statt dessen auf dem Heimweg an der Pommesbude halten musste.


Das ist wohl unser aller Schicksal - gewöhn dich dran....


----------



## Mescalero

Du meinst wahrscheinlich die neonfarbenen (oder weißen) Pilotkugeln von Magic Trout, gibt noch viele andere Anbieter?
Ich denke nicht, dass zu mehr oder schnelleren Bissen führt, es macht die Angelei nur unnötig kompliziert.

Die Kugeln eignen sich gut als Pose zum Minifischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da habt ihr ja wieder tolle Fische gefangen .
Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## daci7

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Hey, das ist doch mein Joggingpartner Fred.
> 
> Ich bin am Sonntag an einem schönen, von der Maas gespeisten, See in den Niederlanden.
> Wie gehabt würde ich eine GRund- und eine Posenrute in Stellung bringen.
> Gestern habe ich vorbereitenderweise meine Kleinteilebox durchgesehen und ein paar Auftriebskörper gefunden.
> Die sind eigentlich für Forellen gedacht, zumindest steht es an der Seite so drauf.
> Macht es Sinn, einen davon mit ans Vorfach zu montieren, damit der Köder ein bisschen auftreibt, oder sollte ich auf Spielerei verzichten und einfach nur das Grundblei + Gummiperle nehmen und gut ist?
> 
> Es ist nicht wegen mir, aber meine Frau fängt an zu lästern, weil ich inzwischen schon so häufig frischen Fisch in Aussicht gestellt habe und statt dessen auf dem Heimweg an der Pommesbude halten musste.


Also erstmal ein kräftiges Moin Moin! Schön, dass du unseren Stammtisch gefunden hast. Wie haben wir uns verraten? Waren es die Rauchzeichen, der Fischgeruch oder die leeren Gläser?

Ich würde am See nicht auftreiben lassen. Du kannst, aber das ist schon eher die obere Preisklasse, mit der Absinkgeschwindigkeit deiner Köder experimentieren, das ist besonders auf Ükel oder Rotaugen spannend.
Für "whateverswimsalong" würd ich das erstmal nicht machen. Wenn du Pose und Grund gleichzeitig fischen willst, würde ich zu einer fixen Grundmontage probieren - Festblei oder zumindest Methodfeeder wäre da für mich de erste Wahl. Die legst du an den Platz an den du das meiste Vertrauen hast (Loten!) und packst die nicht mehr (Festblei) oder selten (MF) an.
Dann kannst du aufmerksam mit der Pose pitschern. Da würd ich im Nahbereich anfangen, ein leichtes Exemplar wählen und Maden/Würmer/Brot/Mais knapp über oder knapp auf Grund anbieten.

Viel Erfolg!
Groetjes


----------



## Racklinger

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh und für unser Thema: Rätselhafte FIschverletzungen CSI Ükel habe ich einen neuen interessanten Fall. Schaut euch mal diesen kleinen Burschen mit der schlimmen Verletzung an der Schwanzwurzel an. DIe Wunde ist auf einen kleinen Bereich beschränkt,  aber über den Gesamten Umfang der Schwanzwurzel verteilt, aber fürchterlich zerfleischt und tief: So als ob er vom Angreifer hinten gepackt wurde, und sich zwischen den Zähnen gedreht hat, oder heftig hinundher geschüttelt wurde. Habt Ihr Ideen zum Tatablauf oder bereits konkrete Verdächtige, Gentlemen?
> Anhang anzeigen 406392
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406393
> 
> Ich glaube ja immer noch an einen Pelzträger...
> 
> Insgesamt wars doch eine schöne, kurze Mainachmittagsangelei,
> herzlich,
> Euer
> Minimax


Da würde ich fast auf einen Waller tippen, von hinten gepackt, ein paar mal mit dem Kopf geschüttelt und dann konnte sich Meister Döbel unter Verlust seiner Schuppen retten.


----------



## daci7

Die Kurzen sind zu krank für die KiTa und zu gesund für die Bude. Also gibts heute Privatunterricht: Kapitel "Spotten", Lektion 1 "warum ich nicht die Köder essen sollte."














Nächstes mal nehme ich kein Toastbrot mit sondern Würmer 
Btw: Ein großes Lob an die Stadtplanung, dass der Kinder- direkt neben dem Erwachsenenspielplatz liegt!


----------



## Minimax

Hmm, fürs Langstreckenflüsschen ists zu weit und zu sehr auf eine Karte. Übrigens ists hier Wettertechnisch garnicht mal so gut, und wenn ich eins gelernt habe, ist das dieses Flüsschen Schauer provoziert. Aber raus muss ich auf jeden Fall.
Vielleicht sollte ich zu einer Erkundung des kaum erforschten Oberlaufs meines Hausflüsschens aufbrechen. Die Fangaussichten dort sind schmal, aber ich kann ja dann immer noch zur Stammstrecke zurückfahren.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade von Wildtierbegegnungen sprechen, gestern ist mir schon wieder eine Ringelnatter quer durch den Swim geschwommen.



Als ich letztens bei einer Gewässerinspektion ich mich mal wieder an einem Rapsfeld nicht satt sehen konnte,






wäre ich bald auf dieses Wesen hier getreten:






Im letzten Moment konnte ich einen Ausweichschritt machen. Ich tippe mal auf eine Blindschleiche. Nachdem ich es kurz angetippt hatte, machte es sich auf den Weg ...

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Ja genau, Blindschleiche. Nicht -schleie 
Manchmal liegen die regungslos auf dem Weg und braten in der Sonne. Kein Wunder, dass so viele plattgefahren werden.


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Als ich letztens bei einer Gewässerinspektion ich mich mal wieder an einem Rapsfeld nicht satt sehen konnte,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406453
> 
> 
> wäre ich bald auf dieses Wesen hier getreten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406454
> 
> 
> Im letzten Moment konnte ich einen Ausweichschritt machen. Ich tippe mal auf eine Blindschleie. Nachdem ich es kurz angetippt hatte, machte es sich auf den Weg ...
> 
> Tight lines


Herrlich! Das ist ja das schöne am Angeln, wie viel an der herrlichen Natur uns vergönnt ist zu sehen und zu bemerken.
Ich sitze gerade an einem wirklich verwunschenen Swim, tief, tief in den Wilden Wiesen. Überhängende Weiden und ein kleiner Steg bilden fast so eine Art Höhle. Noch zupft nichts, aber gerade eben querte eine wunderschöne Ringelnatter ganz gemächlich das Flüsschen. Ein wunderbarer Anblick und ein gutes Omen. Gleich kommt bestimmt ein Biss.


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Gleich kommt bestimmt ein Biss.



Zweifellos Minimax, echt ein bilderbuchmäßiger Swim. Ich könnte meine letzte Mützen wetten, gleich kommt der Biss ...

Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Zweifellos Minimax, echt ein bilderbuchmäßiger Swim. Ich könnte meine letzte Mützen wetten, gleich kommt der Biss ...
> 
> Tight lines


Er kam auch, ein winziger Johnnie, aber immerhin Zielfisch und ein neues Kreuzchen auf der Flüsschenkarte. Übrigens auf Würmchen- hier setze ich erstmal auf universale Suchköder. Gleich ziehe ich weiter.


----------



## Minimax

Der zweite Swim liess sich nicht erweichen, selbst 2 getrottete Maden am 14er brachten nicht einen Zupfer.

Dabei ist die Stelle voll Super: ne sanfte, tiefere Kurve direkt vor dem Schilf, eine geile überhängede Megaweide, alles Da. Was stimmt mit diesen verdammten Fischen eigentlich nicht?





Inzwischen frischt der Wind auf, und es zieht sich rapide zu. Schätze, ich sollte mir ne Brücke suchen.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Der zweite Swim liess sich nicht erweichen, selbst 2 getrottete Maden am 14er brachten nicht einen Zupfer.
> 
> Dabei ist die Stelle voll Super: ne sanfte, tiefere Kurve direkt vor dem Schilf, eine geile überhängede Megaweide, alles Da. Was stimmt mit diesen verdammten Fischen eigentlich nicht?
> Anhang anzeigen 406462
> 
> 
> Inzwischen frischt der Wind auf, und es zieht sich rapide zu. Schätze, ich sollte mir ne Brücke suchen.


ja das frage ich mich auch so oft. Da findet man den idealen Platz, alles stimmt, alles ist hochwissentschaftlich berechnet und was macht der Fisch? Nix... Aber setzt du dich mal einfach irgendwo hin weil da der Grill so schön hinpasst und alles so bequem ist, dann wirste überrannt.
Manchmal frage ich mich ob es einfach zu wenig Fische mit Stil und feinen Manieren gibt oder ob das alle nur Prolls sind... (so wie der Vorzeigeproll, die Grundel)


----------



## geomas

Nur ganz kurz - vielen Dank für die vielen netten Grüße!!


Ich war heute Vormittag kurz an einem Teich, um eine Rute auszuprobieren. Ein äußerst talentierer Ükel kann sogar Zauberstäbe* reparieren.
Gestern kam dieser an, mit einer 1000er Perfection bestückt gings dann ab zum Teich. Auf kleine Wafter gab es viele Bisse, aber aus keinem davon konnte ich einen gelandeten Fisch zaubern. Ein Wechsel auf direkt angeköderten Mais („Dose” und aromatisiert) brachte immerhin einen lütten Plötz.







Gegen Mittag gab es auf ein Korn „Honig-Mais” (Timarmix) am 16er Haken dann doch noch die erhoffte Karausche.



*) „Wand” = „Zauberstab”, die Rute ist eine „Wand”, vergleichbar mit einer sehr kurzen Winklepicker oder superkurzen Bombrute


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz - vielen Dank für die vielen netten Grüße!!
> 
> 
> Ich war heute Vormittag kurz an einem Teich, um eine Rute auszuprobieren. Ein äußerst talentierer Ükel kann sogar Zauberstäbe reparieren.
> Gestern kam dieser an, mit einer 1000er Perfection bestücktz gings dann ab zum Teich. Auf kleine Wafter gab es viele Bisse, aber aus keinem davon konnte ich einen gelandeten Fisch zaubern. Ein Wechsel auf direkt angeköderten Mais („Dose” und aromatisiert) brachte immerhin einen lütten Plötz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gegen Mittag gab es auf ein Korn „Honig-Mais” (Timarmix) am 16er Haken dann doch noch die erhoffte Karausche.


So ein feiner Goldbarren, herzliches Petri, lieber Geo zur seltenen Pretiose!


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Gegen Mittag gab es auf ein Korn „Honig-Mais” (Timarmix) am 16er Haken dann doch noch die erhoffte Karausche.



Goldiger Mais - goldige Karausche!

Eine bildschöne Karausche geomas, schön. Ich mag diese Fischart sehr, leider haben wir hier nicht mehr so viele Gewässer mit dieser Fischart, die Gewässer sind für einige Fischarten "zu sauber" geworden. 

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Dieser Fisch ist ein Goldstück, Petri lieber geomas und auch in Richtung Hauptstadt ein Petri an Minimax !

Karauschen gibt es bei uns leider überhaupt nicht, die typischen Wald- und Wiesenteiche, manchmal sich selbst überlassen, sind selten geworden und in den Angelgewässern werden keine besetzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Seerosenteich...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil zur wunderschönen Karausche lieber geomas .

Und toll dass das Zauberstöckchen wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Seerosenteich...



Na, da ist der Name Programm: Gratulation zur schönen Schleie Professor Tinca! 


Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Ein wunderschöner Fisch den Du da an die Leine bekommen hast.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Ein Fisch schöner als der Andere.   Herr Professor.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächste....


----------



## rhinefisher

*Petri Männers - wunderschöne Bilder....*


----------



## Minimax

Petri, lieber Professor Tinca zu den grünen Schönheiten! Heut werden hier aber ausgesprochen schöne Fische gezeigt!   
Von mir gibt's auch noch eine kleine Zugabe zum heutigen Ükelkorb  





Leider werd ich meinen geplanten Bericht nicht vervollständigen können, ich hatte gerade ein dermassen unangenehmes Erlebnis das ich ganz aufgeregt und durcheinander bin. Ich werd noch ein bisschen an meiner Hausstelle angeln, das wird mich beruhigen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Professor Tinca zu den grünen Schönheiten! Heut werden hier aber ausgesprochen schöne Fische gezeigt!
> Von mir gibt's auch noch eine kleine Zugabe zum heutigen Ükelkorb
> Anhang anzeigen 406482
> 
> 
> Leider werd ich meinen geplanten Bericht nicht vervollständigen können, ich hatte gerade ein dermassen unangenehmes Erlebnis das ich ganz aufgeregt und durcheinander bin. Ich werd noch ein bisschen an meiner Hausstelle angeln, das wird mich beruhigen.
> Hg
> Minimax


Ich weiß ja nicht, was dir wiederfahren ist aber:lass dir bloß nicht so einen schönen Tag kaputtmachen!
Ich hoffe dein Laib und Magen Swim bringt dich wieder auf Kurs!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nummer 3...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nachdem Nummer 5 leider im Drill "flinke Hufe" gemacht hat war Ruhe an meiner Stelle und ich verschwinde jetzt auch bevor es wieder Regen gibt.
Zweimal nass werden an einem Tag reicht.


----------



## Dace

Tolles Ergebnis Professor Tinca, top Schleien-Quartet! 

Wie und womit hast du sie gefangen?


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Wie und womit hast du sie gefangen?


 Danke Roland.

5m Bolo Colmic Potenza Pro, kleine 1000er Shimano Rolle, Posenmontage.

Köder war ein simples Madenbündel.
Futter CM Sweet Fischmehl.


----------



## Dace

Es muss nicht immer kompliziert sein. Ich finde es großartig, wenn man ganz normal gute Fische fangen kann. Schleien und Pose, das ist doch die ideale Kombination!

Die Futtermischung ist interessant: Süß und kräftig! Fische haben manchmal einen etwas sonderbaren "Geschmack", aber das passt, auch nach unserer Erfahrung mit derartigen Mischungen. 

Du hast da echt gute Gewässer zur Verfügung.


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Du hast da echt gute Gewässer zur Verfügung.



Naja es gibt Fische aber in den Kescher springen sie einem nicht.
Viele meinen man müsste dringend besetzen da nix beißt außer kleinen Rotfedern und Plötzen(davon hatte ich auch so einige heute)....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Wow, was habt ihr wieder schöne Fische gefangen geomas, Professor Tinca und Minimax. Gratulation dazu. Einfach wunderbar.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viele meinen man müsste dringend besetzen da nix beißt



Ja, das ist uns bestens bekannt, damit ist so manches Gewässer kaputt besetzt worden. Und zum Anangeln werden dann noch am Tag zuvor Forellen besetzt ...

Gefährlich wird es besonders, wenn Neider sehen, was du da so fängst - durch sowas sind wir schon mal von einem Gewässer ausgeschlossen worden - seit dem sind wir mit einigen "Sachen" etwas vorsichtiger geworden.


Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Männer!! Traumhafte Fische.
War paar Tage abwesend. Alles nachzulesen ist zeitlich nicht drin. Fotos habe ich mir aber gegönnt.
geomas von mir auch noch nur das Beste für dich!

Fischmäßig konnte ich die letzten Wochen noch ein paar Döbel erwischen und zwei Barben. Ein Karpfen schlitzte mir aus.

Zurzeit laichen die Döbel und Barben. Werd wohl paar Tage aussetzen und dann mal sehen. Vllt hol ich mal den feinen Picker raus und versuche es auf Rotaugen.

Grad sitze ich am Balkon bei nem Bier.. Auch schön aber dennoch, egal ob Kaffee, Wein oder Bier - allein das Fischwasser ist Lebenselixier.

Die Natur greift um sich und das Flüsschen wächst immer mehr zu. Im Garten sind alle Nistkästen besetzt und der Kuckuck (es müssen, meiner Meinung nach, mehrere sein) ruft ohne Unterbrechung.

Viel Grüsse,
Ti-it


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Gefährlich wird es besonders, wenn Neider sehen, was du da so fängst - durch sowas sind wir schon mal von einem Gewässer ausgeschlossen worden - seit dem sind wir mit einigen "Sachen" etwas vorsichtiger geworden.




Jupp.
Ich passe immer auf dass die Pottis keinen Wind davon kriegen auch wenn sie selten etwas fangen.
Aber ich mag es nicht wenn sie meine Stellen belagern.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil Minimax und Professor Tinca , traumhafte Fische!

Ich war noch kurz am abendlichen Bach und konnte einen bunten Strauß zusammenangeln: Hecht, Plötz, Barsch. Leider keine Schleie, die waren alle oben beim Prof.
Aber der Biber kam wieder vorbei!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Fängern des Tages.
Tolle Bilder und Fische!


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 5m Bolo Colmic Potenza Pro,


So so, Du hast also eine 5m Potenza Pro... .
Du weißt bestimmt dass die für Schleien ganz schön kräftig ist.. .
Ich hingegen.... ich hingegen könnte die natürlich sehr gut gebrauchen... .
Ich bin schon soooo lange standhaft.. .
Aber ich könnte die wirklich sehr sehr gut gebrauchen...

Ach ja - sehr schöne Fische...


----------



## Jason

Unbeschreibliche schöne Berichte habt ihr wieder eingereicht. Hut ab. 
An Minimax geht ein dickes Döbelpetri. 

geomas Petri Heil zu der schönen Karausche. Eine Augenweide.

Und natürlich ein noch ein Petri an unseren Professor Tinca für diese schönen Tincas. Da kann man neidisch werden. 

Will mal hoffen, ihr könnt mir auch morgen ein Petri zuwedeln könnt. Morgen geht es zum Mario an die Weser und ich bin gerade dabei meine Angelsachen zusammen zu stellen. Hoffentlich blamiere ich mich nicht bei dem Weserspezialisten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen Brüder. 
Hier ging es ja richtig gut ab




Astacus74 schrieb:


> schöne Teiche hast du da, bis auf den Schmodder sehen die gut un vielversprechend aus


Vielen Dank. 
Wir haben eigentlich nur schöne Gewässer. Leider besteht unser Verein aber zum Großteil aus Küchenanglern. Dadurch ist es fast nicht möglich einen tollen Naturbestand aufzubauen.... 


daci7 schrieb:


> Lektion 1 "warum ich nicht die Köder essen sollte."





Dace schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf eine Blindschleiche.


Korrekt. 
Früher gab es die noch so häufig. Heute freut man sich überhaupt noch welche zu entdecken 



Minimax schrieb:


> Herrlich! Das ist ja das schöne am Angeln, wie viel an der herrlichen Natur uns vergönnt ist zu sehen und zu bemerken.
> Ich sitze gerade an einem wirklich verwunschenen Swim, tief, tief in den Wilden Wiesen. Überhängende Weiden und ein kleiner Steg bilden fast so eine Art Höhle. Noch zupft nichts, aber gerade eben querte eine wunderschöne Ringelnatter ganz gemächlich das Flüsschen. Ein wunderbarer Anblick und ein gutes Omen. Gleich kommt bestimmt ein Biss.
> Anhang anzeigen 406456


Ein absoluter Traumplatz 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Seerosenteich...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406472
> Anhang anzeigen 406473





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nächste....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406474






Minimax schrieb:


> ich hatte gerade ein dermassen unangenehmes Erlebnis das ich ganz aufgeregt und durcheinander bin.


Oh je..  Was ist dir passiert? 




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nachdem Nummer 5 leider im Drill "flinke Hufe" gemacht hat war Ruhe an meiner Stelle und ich verschwinde jetzt auch bevor es wieder Regen gibt.
> Zweimal nass werden an einem Tag reicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406491
> Anhang anzeigen 406492


Einfach nur mega Herr Professor Tinca 




Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil Männer!! Traumhafte Fische.
> War paar Tage abwesend. Alles nachzulesen ist zeitlich nicht drin. Fotos habe ich mir aber gegönnt.
> geomas von mir auch noch nur das Beste für dich!
> 
> Fischmäßig konnte ich die letzten Wochen noch ein paar Döbel erwischen und zwei Barben. Ein Karpfen schlitzte mir aus.
> 
> Zurzeit laichen die Döbel und Barben. Werd wohl paar Tage aussetzen und dann mal sehen. Vllt hol ich mal den feinen Picker raus und versuche es auf Rotaugen.
> 
> Grad sitze ich am Balkon bei nem Bier.. Auch schön aber dennoch, egal ob Kaffee, Wein oder Bier - allein das Fischwasser ist Lebenselixier.
> 
> Die Natur greift um sich und das Flüsschen wächst immer mehr zu. Im Garten sind alle Nistkästen besetzt und der Kuckuck (es müssen, meiner Meinung nach, mehrere sein) ruft ohne Unterbrechung.
> 
> Viel Grüsse,
> Ti-it
> Anhang anzeigen 406502
> Anhang anzeigen 406505
> Anhang anzeigen 406504


Garten und Swim sind einfach nur mega schön 


Ich hoffe morgen noch mal los zu dürfen. Die Frage ist dann nur, wo hin? 
Wald, an den großen oder doch nochmal versuchen den Bach (inzwischen sehr sehr zugewachsen und nur noch unter hohem Zeckenrisiko zu erreichen) zu erkunden?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ihr inspiriert mich mit euren schönen Bildern und Berichten dermaßen, dass ich mich, obwohl ich noch immer in der anglerischen Depression bin, jetzt mal ans Wasser begebe.
Eigentlich wusel ich hier zwischen Tauwerk, Schaltplänen und Farbtöpfen hin und her.
Jetzt nehme ich mir mal frei von der Stipperplattform... .


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde,
da habt ihr ja wieder ein paar Schönheiten den Gewässern entlockt




geomas schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz - vielen Dank für die vielen netten Grüße!!
> 
> 
> Ich war heute Vormittag kurz an einem Teich, um eine Rute auszuprobieren. Ein äußerst talentierer Ükel kann sogar Zauberstäbe reparieren.
> Gestern kam dieser an, mit einer 1000er Perfection bestücktz gings dann ab zum Teich. Auf kleine Wafter gab es viele Bisse, aber aus keinem davon konnte ich einen gelandeten Fisch zaubern. Ein Wechsel auf direkt angeköderten Mais („Dose” und aromatisiert) brachte immerhin einen lütten Plötz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gegen Mittag gab es auf ein Korn „Honig-Mais” (Timarmix) am 16er Haken dann doch noch die erhoffte Karausche.



was ein Goldstück leider gibt es die nicht bei mir



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber @Professor Tinca zu den grünen Schönheiten! Heut werden hier aber ausgesprochen schöne Fische gezeigt!
> Von mir gibt's auch noch eine kleine Zugabe zum heutigen Ükelkorb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider werd ich meinen geplanten Bericht nicht vervollständigen können, ich hatte gerade ein dermassen unangenehmes Erlebnis das ich ganz aufgeregt und durcheinander bin. Ich werd noch ein bisschen an meiner Hausstelle angeln, das wird mich beruhigen.



Na da hoffe ich das dich deine Hausstelle wieder beruhigen konnte, dein Döbel schaut aber recht gut aus Makellos 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nachdem Nummer 5 leider im Drill "flinke Hufe" gemacht hat war Ruhe an meiner Stelle und ich verschwinde jetzt auch bevor es wieder Regen gibt.
> Zweimal nass werden an einem Tag reicht.



Na welche Schönheiten     




Dace schrieb:


> Gefährlich wird es besonders, wenn Neider sehen, was du da so fängst - durch sowas sind wir schon mal von einem Gewässer ausgeschlossen worden - seit dem sind wir mit einigen "Sachen" etwas vorsichtiger geworden.



Ja der Neid der nicht Fischenkönnenden, sobald die sehen das du was fängst sind die da kriegen aber nicht mal einen Biss,
weil einfach zu grob, zu ungenau und zu ungeduldig gefischt wird (gibt bestimmt noch mehr Gründe)



Ti-it schrieb:


> Grad sitze ich am Balkon bei nem Bier.. Auch schön aber dennoch, egal ob Kaffee, Wein oder Bier - allein das Fischwasser ist Lebenselixier.



da könnt ich neidisch werden


vielleicht komm ich in der Woche noch mal los sonst erst am kommenden Wochenende, heute steht Arbeit auf dem Zettel zwar am Wasser aber ohne Angel ich werde berichten...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Racklinger

Wirklich wunderschöne Fische die Ihr da Keschern konntet. Ich durfte mich gestern im angelladen austoben. Fotos mit Beschreibung folgen noch. Morgen verschlägt es mich an die Donau, mal schauen ob außer Grundeln noch an den Haken geht


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,
das sind ja echt fantastische Fänge die ihr da postet, da trau ich mich ja gar nicht mehr meine langweiligen Skimmer und Brassen zu präsentieren…

Petri Professor Tinca , da ist der Name ja wieder Programm und ich stimme dir total zu, man muss nicht nur ein Gewässer haben wo es tolle Fische gibt, man muss auch das Können haben diese zu überlisten….

Petri geomas , was für eine goldige Karausche, einfach traumhaft. 

Petri Dace zu den tollen Barben, ich hoffe insgeheim am nächste WE zumindest mal eine zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Petri Minimax zu diesen Bilderbuchdöbel, man könnte fast meinen du wilderst in Professor Tinca seinem Revier.

Natürlich auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen und auch den erfolglosen ein herzliches Petri Heil.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute Abend auch noch kurz an das Wasser, aber leider wieder nur am Haus-See…


----------



## Kanten

...


----------



## Tobias85

Petri zum Jahreseinstands-Döbel, und auch allen anderen Fängern der letzte Woche ein herzliches Petri. Tolle Fische, die wir hier bewundern durften.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich komme gerade vom Big River. Es ist schon so, auch wenn viele Fische da sind, muss man sie erstmal fangen. 
Wunderschöne, große Ukelei sind in kleinen Trupps an der Oberfläche patroulliert, ein mittlerer Aland ist mehrmals direkt vor meinen Füßen vorbeigezogen und ein paar Döbel waren auch zu sehen. Und, was mich ganz besonders gefreut hat: riesige Schwärme mit Brutfisch in fast allen Größen. 
Ich habe eine Pose mit Wurm treiben lassen und konnte einen kleinen und einen mittleren Döbel fangen, das war die gesamte Ausbeute nach zwei Stunden. Eine Bombmontage brachte sofort eine Grundel, wenigstens ein Neuzugang für die OCC Liste.

Richtig auf den Senkel sind mir nicht etwa die Lastkutter gegangen sondern die unterbelichteten Schwachmaten, die mit Vollgas übers Wasser brettern ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwen oder irgendwas. Vollidioten!


----------



## rhinefisher

So, vier Stunden am Wasser verbracht, extra meine große Dolabra zum Würmersuchen mitgeschleppt, aber keinen einzigen Wurm gefunden...
Also einige male nen 22er Möresilda in die Fluten gepfeffert, in der Hoffnung auf OCC Rapfen, und ansonsten schön am Wasser gechillt und auf Rapfen gelauert.
Apropos gelauert; lese ich doch hier weiter oben etwas von sogenannter "Brut" - was soll das denn sein..?
Hier am Rhein gibt es soetwas jedenfalls nicht!
Und auch keine "sonnenbadende Fische"
Und keine Reptilien.
Dafür feinen Sand, herrliche Weite und Wellen - man kann wohl nicht alles haben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So so, Du hast also eine 5m Potenza Pro... .
> Du weißt bestimmt dass die für Schleien ganz schön kräftig ist.. .
> Ich hingegen.... ich hingegen könnte die natürlich sehr gut gebrauchen... .
> Ich bin schon soooo lange standhaft.. .
> Aber ich könnte die wirklich sehr sehr gut gebrauchen...


Wieso standhaft?

Im Moment gibt es ein Boloangebot wie noch nie, und dazu schlanke Preise,
und auch stärkere Spitzen/WG usw., notfalls nochmal ein bischen kürzen wirkt Wunder.
Dass die mehr aushalten können beim Heben als Steckruten, ist auch nicht neu.

Und so eine Telerute in einem Stück gleich montiert ist auch eine sehr feine Sache beim Losgehen ... und zurück müssen.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dafür feinen Sand, herrliche Weite und Wellen


die Aussicht auf die Wolkenmaschine von den Hüttenwerke Krupp Mannesmann fantastisch, oder ist das doch die Kokerei


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Aussicht auf die Wolkenmaschine von den Hüttenwerke Krupp Mannesmann fantastisch, oder ist das doch die Kokerei


HKM Stahl - die machen richtig Dreck ......


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, vier Stunden am Wasser verbracht, extra meine große Dolabra zum Würmersuchen mitgeschleppt, aber keinen einzigen Wurm gefunden...
> Also einige male nen 22er Möresilda in die Fluten gepfeffert, in der Hoffnung auf OCC Rapfen, und ansonsten schön am Wasser gechillt und auf Rapfen gelauert.
> Apropos gelauert; lese ich doch hier weiter oben etwas von sogenannter "Brut" - was soll das denn sein..?
> Hier am Rhein gibt es soetwas jedenfalls nicht!
> Und auch keine "sonnenbadende Fische"
> Und keine Reptilien.
> Dafür feinen Sand, herrliche Weite und Wellen - man kann wohl nicht alles haben...
> Anhang anzeigen 406556
> Anhang anzeigen 406557
> Anhang anzeigen 406558


Das sieht so friedlich und karibisch aus an Deinem Hausflüsschen. Nach unserem Gespräch verstehe Deine Haltung der Desinvolture noch besser und kann Dich nur bestärken. Ich würde aber auch sagen, kauf dir ruhig die begehrte Bolo, aber investiere auf jeden Fall in eine tolle Hängematte für die sommerlichen Rhweingestade, nebst Leinenhose, offenem Hemd und einen von diesen entspannten Strohhüten wo die Faser so aus der Krempe staken
hg
Dein
Minimax.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso standhaft?


Weil ich einfach nichtmehr will..!
Bis jetzt habe ich nichtmal Maden gekauft - hab ich dann heute prompt bereut.
Mein König des Herzens ist ja aktuell unser @Mescalero .
Schaut euch mal an, was man mit so einem schlichten Stöckchen alles fangen kann.
Es muss, ja darf vielleicht garnicht, "one Rod - one Man" sein, aber das was wir hier alle (fast alle) treiben, ist doch völlig absurd... .
Viele von uns, ich will mich da mal einschließen, wissen doch nichtmal was sie alles besitzen und könnten ganze Dörfer mit Gerät für Generationen versorgen.
Dabei verstehe ich am ehesten unsere bekannten Kuratoren; die haben irgendwo auch das Ziel des Sammelns - aber bei mir ist das mit dem Sammeln abgefrühstückt und es bleibt bloß die stumpfe Gier.
Davon will ich für mein Ego/Karma/Selbstwertgefühl etwas abrücken.. .
Lieber wieder weiter fahren und mehr Zeit fürs Angeln aufwänden - wobei ich mich mit dem "weit fahren" momentan nicht bloß aus gesundheitlichen Gründen noch schwerer tue als gewöhnlich.
Aber kauft ihr nur fleißig weiter - ich erfreue mich ja trotzdem an der Schönheit eures geilen Geräts... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sieht so friedlich und karibisch aus an Deinem Hausflüsschen. Nach unserem Gespräch verstehe Deine Haltung der Desinvolture noch besser und kann Dich nur bestärken. Ich würde aber auch sagen, kauf dir ruhig die begehrte Bolo, aber investiere auf jeden Fall in eine tolle Hängematte für die sommerlichen Rhweingestade, nebst Leinenhose, offenem Hemd und einen von diesen entspannten Strohhüten wo die Faser so aus der Krempe staken
> hg
> Dein
> Minimax.


Lange schon erledigt...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weil ich einfach nichtmehr will..!
> Bis jetzt habe ich nichtmal Maden gekauft - hab ich dann heute prompt bereut.
> Mein König des Herzens ist ja aktuell unser @Mescalero .
> Schaut euch mal an, was man mit so einem schlichten Stöckchen alles fangen kann.
> Es muss, ja darf vielleicht garnicht, "one Rod - one Man" sein, aber das was wir hier alle (fast alle) treiben, ist doch völlig absurd... .
> Viele von uns, ich will mich da mal einschließen, wissen doch nichtmal was sie alles besitzen und könnten ganze Dörfer mit Gerät für Generationen versorgen.
> Dabei verstehe ich am ehesten unsere bekannten Kuratoren; die haben irgendwo auch das Ziel des Sammelns - aber bei mir ist das mit dem Sammeln abgefrühstückt und es bleibt bloß die stumpfe Gier.
> Davon will ich für mein Ego/Karma/Selbstwertgefühl etwas abrücken.. .
> Lieber wieder weiter fahren und mehr Zeit fürs Angeln aufwänden - wobei ich mich mit dem "weit fahren" momentan nicht bloß aus gesundheitlichen Gründen noch schwerer tue als gewöhnlich.
> Aber kauft ihr nur fleißig weiter - ich erfreue mich ja trotzdem an der Schönheit eures geilen Geräts... .


Also, mich hat da - von gelegentlichen An- und Rückfällig mal abgesehen der one Man one Rod Gedanke besinnlich gemacht.
Ein lustiger Anglersmann, mit seiner treuen, selbstgebauten Rute, erstaunlich wie wach und neugierig in die Welt blicken kann, wenn man nicht von einer schweren Rutentasche belastet ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also liebe Simplicissimus Tonnenbewohner ala Diogenes und Minimalisten ....

Es gibt doch nichts erfreulicheres für den Angler, als über eine sehr gut sortierte Geräteauswahl zu verfügen und davon auch genug am Wasser zu haben.
Denn das ist wahre Zufriedenheit - wenn man wirklich nichts neues mehr braucht! 

Wie man bei Werkzeug diverses im abwechselnden Zusammenspiel braucht, so ist das auch beim Angelgerät.
Und zuwenig ist einfach zuwenig, eine Rutentype/Combo und das gar noch als vereinsamtes Einzelstück ist immer sehr begrenzt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch sagen, kauf dir ruhig die begehrte Bolo


Gaaanz doofer Zufall; nachdem ich alle bestellten Ruten abbestellt hatte, bin ich ein paar Tage später "quasirückfällig" geworden.
Selbstverständlich hätte ich hier, in unserer kleinen Selbsthilfegruppe, sofort gebeichtet, aber soweit kam es garnicht erst, da der französische Verkäufer von der betrügerichen Art war und mir die POTENZA PRO 5m zum Sonderpreis einfach vorenthalten hat.
War dank Pay Pal aber kein Problem.
Wirklich nette Rute...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Denn das ist wahre Zufriedenheit - wenn man wirklich nichts neues mehr braucht!


Da haben wir beide aber den Absprung um schlappe 20 Jahre verpasst.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sag niemals nie, oder so ... 
Es gilt immer: Jetzt oder nie​Den Film meine ich: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jetzt_oder_nie_–_Zeit_ist_Geld


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für alle die noch nicht genug Unruhe haben, hier noch eine Steigerung: Nach Potenza kommt die Haben-Muss-Rute, die "No Limits!"


----------



## Mescalero

So eine richtig lange Bolo wäre heute am Main genau richtig gewesen. Meine Sensas ist nur 4m, für den Fluss ist das fast bissl kurz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ohne richtig lange Bolo fehlt einem einfach was


----------



## Hecht100+

7 mtr ist manchmal noch zu kurz.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für alle die noch nicht genug Unruhe haben, hier noch eine Steigerung: Nach Potenza kommt die Haben-Muss-Rute, die "No Limits!"


Ich finds lustig wie häufig er mein Lieblingsessen meiner Kindheit erwähnt, Bolognesiiiii


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ohne richtig lange Bolo fehlt einem einfach was


ich habe es ja auch versucht mit so einer Kirmes Rute, ok war jetzt nicht die 1A Rute aber alleine das hantieren mit so einem Ding geht ja mal gar nicht da darf nix an Busch oder Baum in der nähe sein, nee dann lieber nur 14ft und 3 Teile, und Teleruten sind sowieso nur eine Notlösung


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs, ich teste gerade einen für mich neuen Abschnitt eines kleinen Flusses an. Bis jetzt gab es je Menge Kleinfisch und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass überhaupt noch was kommen wird. Vor einer Viertelstunde gab es hier eine wüste Schlägerei unter Bibern. Ein richtig großer Biberbock hatte sich nur wenige Meter flussab einen knackig grün belaubte Weidenast abgeknabbert und sich damit ans Uferseite zum Abendessen  bewegt. Dann kam ein deutlich kleinerer Artgenosse, der mal an dem schönen Ast schnuppern wollte. Keine gute Idee. Der Große hat ihm mächtig den Arsch versohlt. Vermutlich haben sich alle Fische in dem Swim dünne gemacht. Ich bleibe trotzdem noch etwas, es ist so schön hier.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> So eine richtig lange Bolo wäre heute am Main genau richtig gewesen. Meine Sensas ist nur 4m, für den Fluss ist das fast bissl kurz.


Lang ist angesagt für gewisse Gewässer. War heute an der Weser mit ner 3,60m Match unterwegs. Da fehlten echt 2-3 Meter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für alle die noch nicht genug Unruhe haben, hier noch eine Steigerung: Nach Potenza kommt die Haben-Muss-Rute, die "No Limits!"



Nachdem du mir den Mund wässerig gemacht hast und den Tackleaffen in mir geweckt hast, hast du ne Adresse wo man das gute Stück käuflich erwerben kann...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nachdem du mir den Mund wässerig gemacht hast und den Tackleaffen in mir geweckt hast, hast du ne Adresse wo man das gute Stück käuflich erwerben kann...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


lass dich nicht kiri machen, das Potenza No Limits hat mit Potenz und lange können nix zu tun 

ich meine lange angeln, nicht was ihr denkt


----------



## Hecht100+

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nachdem du mir den Mund wässerig gemacht hast und den Tackleaffen in mir geweckt hast, hast du ne Adresse wo man das gute Stück käuflich erwerben kann...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


https://www.amazon.de/Tubertini-Limits-Angeln-Carbon-Teleskopische/dp/B081S48K8X

Ich würde sie nicht kaufen, zu viel Ähnlichkeit mit 'El China', und preislich günstiger.


----------



## rhinefisher

Oder hier.. .








						Canna Tubertini Level NoLimits TBR - Free Fishing
					

Serie di bolognesi molto potenti ed affidabili, adatte a tecniche di pesca che sottopongono gli attrezzi a stress molto elevati....




					free-fishing.it


----------



## Astacus74

Lesezeichen gesetzt, die ist auf meiner Liste mal sehen wann es klappt, wie schaut es denn mit dem Wurfgewicht aus was verträgt sie denn?



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

die Tubertini ist No-Limits, also UNLIMITIERT!

Hier habe ich noch eine günstigere schwere -50g Bolo gefunden, aber nicht ganz schwer vom tragen her.








						FF TORO BOLO hochwertige Bologneserute Rute leicht 5,00m 6,00m 7,00m 8,00m  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie FF TORO BOLO hochwertige Bologneserute Rute leicht 5,00m 6,00m 7,00m 8,00m in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Der Shop funktioniert jetzt auch gut, seitdem er die Spitzen besser einpackt! 

Sonst bei Bestellung immer nochmal deutlich dazu schreiben!


----------



## Mescalero

Ist das WG nicht egal?
Die Posenmontage wiegt doch nur ein paar Gramm. Vorausgesetzt man fischt die Rute vorschriftsmäßig


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Als die spielst an auf die AwGbVo (Angelwasser Gerätebenutzung Vorschrift) zur Rutenbenutzung ....

§1 Die Rute ist der Vorschrift gemäß zu benutzen.
§2 Die Rute ist nur der Vorschrift gemäß zu benutzen.
§3 Die Rute darf nur Vorschriftsmäßig erweitert und kombiniert werden.
§4 Einsatz unvorschriftsmäßiger Teile ist entgegen der Vorschrift.
§5 Andere Angler mit der Rute - egal mit welchem Ende - zu schlagen oder verletzen ist unvorschriftsmäßig.
§6 Auch im Streitfall sind andere Angler damit nicht zu schlagen und Streit nicht gewaltsam zu beenden.
§7 Am Gewässer Unruhe erzeugende Passanten am Ufer und auf dem Wasser, wie Wanderer, Jogger, Radfahrer, Bootfahrer, Ruderer, Standuppaddler und dergleichen sind auch damit nicht zu schlagen.
§8 Der Gezielte Bewurf über die Nutzung der Rute mit Teilen über 10g auf Passanten am Ufer und auf dem Wasser, wie Wanderer, Jogger, Radfahrer, Bootfahrer, Ruderer, Standuppaddler und dergleichen ist ausdrücklich verboten.
§9  ....


Wo zum Bürokratenteufel    ist denn diese Vorschrift?


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> POTENZA PRO 5m zum Sonderpreis einfach vorenthalten hat.



Die gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr.
Der Nachfolger heißt Colmic IMPERIUM .

Zur Potenza mal ein Video in dem man die Aktion sieht.





Ich benutze die immer dann wenn die Gefahr besteht dass größere Karpfen beißen. Sie ist obenrum noch fein genug zum Schleienangeln und hat hintenraus Power um jeden Karpfen zu bändigen. Dass man dann dickere Schnüre und keine 14er Kütfischhaken benutzt, versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Mescalero

Übrigens hat der Fiebig vom Matchanglershop eine ganz gute Auswahl an Bolos in allen Preisklassen. Colmic aber nicht, glaube ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Trabucco und Shimano auch nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hört jetzt mal auf.
Ich brauch keine Bolo.
Echt nicht.
Ganz und garnicht.
Es sei denn, da wäre ein unschlagbares Angebot...


----------



## Mescalero

Shimano schon Professor Tinca


----------



## rhinefisher

BtW: Ich shoppe gerade parallel bei Compass24 - was könnte ich alles an gutem und schönem Angelzeug kaufen, wenn ich nicht das schnöde Bootszubehör bezahlen müsste.
Ganze Rutenplantagen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Versenke den Kahn mit einem geschicktem Plan wie die Titanic, und du bist alle Sorgen los! 

Gibt seit eben anscheinend eine neue LineaEffe Artistic Bolo *Superior*, dann mal schauen, wie die sich unterscheidet vom aktuellen Modell.
Wer findet Daten von der *Superior*?
Im LineaEffe Katalog 2022 ist die noch drin, also schon ein Modell für 2023. Fishing Ferrari gehört übrigens auch zu LineaEffe.

Der Kanal zeigt viele Bolos, aber nur mit sehr oberflächlich einmal drauf schauen, und eigentlich sind die alle sehr sehr gleich gebaut.
Korea-Rutenbau zusammengesetzt in Billiglohnland.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Shimano schon Professor Tinca



Ach guck an. Hat er inzwischen. 

Edit...Ich sehe gerade....nur die X5 ist im Shop.
Daiwa fehlt auch.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
Für heute war eien Gemeinschaftsaktion  mehrerer Nachbarn(missusen) geplant, eine andere Missus die mit ihrem Mann weit südlich von B. Auf einem Bauernhof lebt auf Kaffee und Kuchen im Rahmen einer Landpartie zu besuchen. Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen wie sehr ich mich darauf gefreut habe.

Nun haben sich die Winde des Schicksals gedreht: Mrs. M. ist unpässlich, Nachbarmissus ist krank und muss von Nachbarmister (der kluge Hund!)  gepflegt werden.  Die Bauernhofmissus war natürlich untröstlich und etwas pikiert.

Also habe ich mich edel und selbstlos geopfert und fahre alleine als Rumpfdelegation dorthin mit ein paar Blümchen auf einen kurzen Kaffee und Kuchen um die Wogen zu Glätten. Natürlich nicht mit der Missuskutsche sondern mit dem anglerisch Ecto-1 mässig voll ausgestatteten Minimobil... Freude und Dankbarkeit aller Parteien für die diplomatische Selbstaufopferung.

Was niemand ausser mir weiss: Die Bauernhofmissus lebt weit hinter den Südlichen Sandbergen, in der fernen Ebene der vergessenen Dorf- und Feuerlöschteiche. Dort, und nur dort, sind die Chancen auf Zwergwels, Sonnenbarsch und Giebel unvergleichlich gut. Ich habe keine feste Ankunfts- oder Rückkehrzeit angegeben: Zeit genug, eingdn kleinen Tümpeln am Wegesrand mal auf den anglerischen Zahn zu fühlen...
Muhahahaha,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> . Freude und Dankbarkeit aller Parteien für die diplomatische Selbstaufopferung.


Legendär - hier lernt man richtig was....


----------



## rhinefisher

Apropos Verdrücken: Meine Lust auf Lackier- Reparier- Sortier und sonstige Unsinnsarbeiten ist dermaßen gering, dass ich mich jetzt ans Wasser begebe.
Angelgerät lasse ich klugerweise mal Zuhause - stattdessen werde ich meinen Jagdeifer ganz auf das Entdecken winzigster Jungfische, Wasserinsekten und ähnlich mystischen Kreaturen konzentrieren.
Da bin ich mal gespannt....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Legendär - hier lernt man richtig was....


Es ist lediglich eine kleine Variante des guten alten 1-2-3-Plans, sozusagen das kleine Ükel einmaleins:

1.
2. 
3.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Apropos Verdrücken: Meine Lust auf Lackier- Reparier- Sortier und sonstige Unsinnsarbeiten ist dermaßen gering, dass ich mich jetzt ans Wasser begebe.
> Angelgerät lasse ich klugerweise mal Zuhause - stattdessen werde ich meinen Jagdeifer ganz auf das Entdecken winzigster Jungfische, Wasserinsekten und ähnlich mystischen Kreaturen konzentrieren.
> Da bin ich mal gespannt....


Viel Spass, Aber vergiss die Polbrille nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Bauernhofmissus lebt weit hinter den Südlichen Sandbergen, in der fernen Ebene der vergessenen Dorf- und Feuerlöschteiche. Dort, und nur dort, sind die Chancen auf Zwergwels, Sonnenbarsch und Giebel unvergleichlich gut.



Auf den Bericht heute abend bin aber ich gespannt.
Viel Erfolg mein Lieber!


----------



## Jason

Minimax 
Wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg. Bin mal gespannt, was du aus dem Tümpel ziehst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Das Wetter ist so super, dass ich später noch eine Runde zum Döbelsport gehe. Die beliebten Spots an den Teichen und am Bach sind sonntags bei Wetter belegt aber in der prallen Sonne habe ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## Tobias85

Minimax, dann mal viel Erfolg hinter den Sieben Sandbergen, ein taktisch sehr kluges Manöver! 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist das WG nicht egal?
> Die Posenmontage wiegt doch nur ein paar Gramm. Vorausgesetzt man fischt die Rute vorschriftsmäßig


Das kommt drauf an, wie und wo du angelst. Wenn du die Pose über das Blei am Grund festsetzen lassen willst (wohl besonders gut für Brassen und Barben) und das dann in der harten Strömung bei großer Tiefe, dann können schon mal Gewichte von 50g notwendig sein - so jedenfalls sprach es Willi Frosch in einem seiner Bolo-Videos. Bolo-Angeln ist vielfältig.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die es ans Wasser schaffen,
daci7 und Ich waren auch mal kurz los, Ich habe einen Prächtigen Gründling gefangen, aber war auch mehr als motiviert das mein Gast seinen Zielfisch  bekommt, vorab hat er(2), leider nur den Kleinsten aus den Trupp und dann noch zwei unwichtige nicht Friedfische, aber das soll er alles mal selber erzählen.
alles in allem war es mehr als Top.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen die es ans Wasser schaffen,
> daci7 und Ich waren auch mal kurz los, Ich habe einen Prächtigen Gründling gefangen, aber war auch mehr als motiviert das mein Gast seinen Zielfisch  bekommt, vorab hat er(2), leider nur den Kleinsten aus den Trupp und dann noch zwei unwichtige nicht Friedfische, aber das soll er alles mal selber erzählen.
> alles in allem war es mehr als Top.


Es war fantastisch. Soviel vorweg: wenn jemand nen dicken Dickkopf will - NOCH nimmt Thomas. keine Guidinggebühren 
Heute Abend werde ich berichten!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

Donnerwetter, was ein Oschi!


----------



## Rheinspezie

Zwerchwels?


----------



## Minimax

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zwerchwels?


Exakt. Die dominante Spezies in dem winzigen Dorftümpel hier


----------



## daci7

Soooo liebe Stammtischbrüder, nehmt euch ein Glas und haltet mal eben die Backen - daci7 muss mal was vertellen.

Nachdem Thomas. im letzten Monat ja mal für einen kurzen Abstecher bei mir am Rhein gastierte, war ich heute dran mit dem Auswärtsspiel.
Ich war natürlich extrem aufgeregt und hatte auch wenig Ahnung, was ich so alles einpacken muss. Thomas hat mir dann gesuldig bei der Entscheidung geholfen "Nein, eine Brandungsrute Macht keinen Sinn. Nein, auf Döbel fischen wir gewöhnlich ohne Stahlvorfach. Ja, Maden kannste mitbringen, fängste aber nur die Kinderstube drauf. Hier ist eigendlich One-man-one-rod praktikabel, bring bloß nicht zu viel mit."
One-man-one-rod, wenn ich das schon höre! Als nächstes soll ich mir beim Fischen noch eine Hand auf den Rücken binden oder was? Naja, was solls. Wird schon werden. Und immerhin hat Thomas hier am Rhein ja auch geschneidert.
Mit den größten Hoffnungen im Gepäck bin ich dann aber trotzdem aufgebrochen, bei Kaiserwetter mit Vollgas zum Döbelparadies.
An Gerät habe ich dann alles mitgeschleppt, was genug Mana inne hatte - die handgebaute OCC Rute, eine Drennan Medium Feeder und die Bolo vom Prof. (Ja Thomas, so kann man sich auch vorbereiten!) Zusätzlich viel mir noch eine Stellfischrute und die Curve Spin, die ich ja testen soll, ins Futteral.
Am Swim angekommen gab es erstmal eine herzliche Begrüßung und dann war spotten angesagt und ich sach euch MAN was waren da für Uboote unterwegs!!
Thomas konnte mich gerade noch hinten am Kragen packen, bevor ich einfach so drauflosgestolpert wäre und wahrscheinlich jeden Spot versaut hätte ...
Zuerst ging es an den Brückenplatz, von dem mein Guide sich offenbar am meisten erhoffte. Mit de Worten "Hier kommen die Bisse immer direkt bei den ersten Würfen" hat er mich ans Ufer geschickt.
Tja, da hat er wohl nicht mit mir gerechnet. Meine ersten Döbelversuche müssen lustig ausgesehen haben ... in einem Schwall aus fluchen bin ich an den Platz gestolpert (kurze Hose + Brennesseln), mit zwei Ruten habe ich in jeden erdenklichen Busch geworfen und mich ganz generell wie ein Volldepp angestellt.




Irgendwann hatte Thomas wohl genug Mitleid und kam rüber. "Hier, haste Tulip, hier meine beste Ködernadel (hab ich natürlich direkt geklaut), da muss der Würfel hin, dann kommt der Biss." Und es kam ... nichts. Laaaaange nichts. Und auch Thomas ist langsam nervös geworden ... und wir hatten irgendwann Brotflocke, Tulip und Madenbündel im heißen Bereich liegen. Als wir dann schon fast beschlossen hatten den Platzbzu wechseln und recht salopp und so garnicht mehr stealth-like am Wasser standen hat es meine OCC Rute dann rumgerissen. FÜÜÜÜÜSCH!!
der Bursche hat kurz und hart gekämpft und ließ sich dann bereitwillig Kescher.
Seht euch den Prachtkerl ruhig an!




Und der Döbel war auch nicht schlecht  (immerhin 58cm), ich hab mir sagen lassen, das wäre ganz OK für den ersten gezielten Döbel. Unter anderem ist das natürlich noch mein PB.
Danach war der Platz natürlich tot, wir aber erleichtert (besonders mein Guide glaube ich) und wir konnten entspannt auffischen. Döbelino gabs auchnoch einen auf die Drennan, aber eher von nicht erwähnenswerter Größe. Achja, Hechtguiding macht Thomas auch bald professionell. Da muss der Köder hin, dann kurbelst du zwei mal kurz an - BAM. 80+ Hecht.




Leider war der gute nicht wirklich schön anzuschauen.
Dann hab ich Thomas noch kurz gebeten mir beim Test der Sportex zu helfen (wo steh denn der nächste? Da vorne? Danke. Hängt. Machste nich kurz Fotos für den Bericht? Passt - 70er Hecht.)








Jaaaa ... das große Krokodil hat dann leider nicht gebissen, aber alles in allem war es ein genialer Angeltag.
Zum Abschluss "musste" ich dann noch Kuchen essen und mir das Spielzimmer von Thomas angucken - aber das wäre einen zweiten Bericht wert. Ich hoffe jedenfalls er kriegt den Sabberflecken wieder vom Boden und die Fettfinger von den Vitrinen ...
Es gäbe nich so viel mehr zu erzählen, aber alleine die Zeit habe ich gerade nicht.

So long,
euer glücklicher
David


----------



## Mescalero

Meine Döbelei ging weitestgehend in die Hose. Der anvisierte Spot war zwar planmäßig frei von Anglern aber ein paar Badenixen hatten es sich bequem gemacht. 

Erst wollte ich direkt gegenüber mit freiem Oberkörper angeln, dann dachte ich Quatsch, wozu Begehrlichkeiten wecken? 

Ein Stück weiter kann man wegen der Krautexplosion nicht mehr sinnvoll fischen, außerdem haben sich dort die dicken Karpfen ein balziges Stelldichein gegeben und ich wollte sie in Ruhe lassen. 

Weiter links gab es einen freien Platz im Schatten aber keinen einzigen Döbel. Ukel konnte ich einige sehen und noch mehr Karpfen. 
Ein gaaaanz vorsichtiger Biss, wie von einem kleinen Rotauge, brachte einen Giebel zum Vorschein, Rute entschneidert.


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo liebe Stammtischbrüder, nehmt euch ein Glas und haltet mal eben die Backen - daci7 muss mal was vertellen.
> 
> Nachdem Thomas. im letzten Monat ja mal für einen kurzen Abstecher bei mir am Rhein gastierte, war ich heute dran mit dem Auswärtsspiel.
> Ich war natürlich extrem aufgeregt und hatte auch wenig Ahnung, was ich so alles einpacken muss. Thomas hat mir dann gesuldig bei der Entscheidung geholfen "Nein, eine Brandungsrute Macht keinen Sinn. Nein, auf Döbel fischen wir gewöhnlich ohne Stahlvorfach. Ja, Maden kannste mitbringen, fängste aber nur die Kinderstube drauf. Hier ist eigendlich One-man-one-rod praktikabel, bring bloß nicht zu viel mit."
> One-man-one-rod, wenn ich das schon höre! Als nächstes soll ich mir beim Fischen noch eine Hand auf den Rücken binden oder was? Naja, was solls. Wird schon werden. Und immerhin hat Thomas hier am Rhein ja auch geschneidert.
> Mit den größten Hoffnungen im Gepäck bin ich dann aber trotzdem aufgebrochen, bei Kaiserwetter mit Vollgas zum Döbelparadies.
> An Gerät habe ich dann alles mitgeschleppt, was genug Mana inne hatte - die handgebaute OCC Rute, eine Drennan Medium Feeder und die Bolo vom Prof. (Ja Thomas, so kann man sich auch vorbereiten!) Zusätzlich viel mir noch eine Stellfischrute und die Curve Spin, die ich ja testen soll, ins Futteral.
> Am Swim angekommen gab es erstmal eine herzliche Begrüßung und dann war spotten angesagt und ich sach euch MAN was waren da für Uboote unterwegs!!
> Thomas konnte mich gerade noch hinten am Kragen packen, bevor ich einfach so drauflosgestolpert wäre und wahrscheinlich jeden Spot versaut hätte ...
> Zuerst ging es an den Brückenplatz, von dem mein Guide sich offenbar am meisten erhoffte. Mit de Worten "Hier kommen die Bisse immer direkt bei den ersten Würfen" hat er mich ans Ufer geschickt.
> Tja, da hat er wohl nicht mit mir gerechnet. Meine ersten Döbelversuche müssen lustig ausgesehen haben ... in einem Schwall aus fluchen bin ich an den Platz gestolpert (kurze Hose + Brennesseln), mit zwei Ruten habe ich in jeden erdenklichen Busch geworfen und mich ganz generell wie ein Volldepp angestellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 406649
> 
> Irgendwann hatte Thomas wohl genug Mitleid und kam rüber. "Hier, haste Tulip, hier meine beste Ködernadel (hab ich natürlich direkt geklaut), da muss der Würfel hin, dann kommt der Biss." Und es kam ... nichts. Laaaaange nichts. Und auch Thomas ist langsam nervös geworden ... und wir hatten irgendwann Brotflocke, Tulip und Madenbündel im heißen Bereich liegen. Als wir dann schon fast beschlossen hatten den Platzbzu wechseln und recht salopp und so garnicht mehr stealth-like am Wasser standen hat es meine OCC Rute dann rumgerissen. FÜÜÜÜÜSCH!!
> der Bursche hat kurz und hart gekämpft und ließ sich dann bereitwillig Kescher.
> Seht euch den Prachtkerl ruhig an!
> Anhang anzeigen 406647
> 
> Und der Döbel war auch nicht schlecht  (immerhin 58cm), ich hab mir sagen lassen, das wäre ganz OK für den ersten gezielten Döbel. Unter anderem ist das natürlich noch mein PB.
> Danach war der Platz natürlich tot, wir aber erleichtert (besonders mein Guide glaube ich) und wir konnten entspannt auffischen. Döbelino gabs auchnoch einen auf die Drennan, aber eher von nicht erwähnenswerter Größe. Achja, Hechtguiding macht Thomas auch bald professionell. Da muss der Köder hin, dann kurbelst du zwei mal kurz an - BAM. 80+ Hecht.
> Anhang anzeigen 406650
> 
> Leider war der gute nicht wirklich schön anzuschauen.
> Dann hab ich Thomas noch kurz gebeten mir beim Test der Sportex zu helfen (wo steh denn der nächste? Da vorne? Danke. Hängt. Machste nich kurz Fotos für den Bericht? Passt - 70er Hecht.)
> Anhang anzeigen 406651
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406648
> 
> Jaaaa ... das große Krokodil hat dann leider nicht gebissen, aber alles in allem war es ein genialer Angeltag.
> Zum Abschluss "musste" ich dann noch Kuchen essen und mir das Spielzimmer von Thomas angucken - aber das wäre einen zweiten Bericht wert. Ich hoffe jedenfalls er kriegt den Sabberflecken wieder vom Boden und die Fettfinger von den Vitrinen ...
> Es gäbe nich so viel mehr zu erzählen, aber alleine die Zeit habe ich gerade nicht.
> 
> So long,
> euer glücklicher
> David


Auch an Mescalero, man legt ihr hier traumberichte vor, lieben liebsten Dank 

Aber Lieber daci7 …….den Bericht über Thomas seine Batcave und insbesondere über den Geschmack des Kuchens muss ich, ja ich muss drauf bestehen ! 

ps: Mescalero die Fotos der heimlich geschossenen Badenixen, falls fotogen, kannste gern auch hier posten, fällt schon keinem auf


----------



## Jason

daci7 Petri zum Prachtdöbel und Schnabeldöbeln. Dein Bericht ließ sich wunderbar lesen, was mich besonders amüsiert hat "*Kurze Hose beim angeln".* Vergiss bitte nicht die Zecken, die echt Unheil anrichten können. Schön, das du mit Thomas. deinen Spaß hattest.
Mescalero Petri Heil zu deinem Giebel. Ein Giebel ist doch fast genauso schön, wie ein Döbel. Das nächste mal wird es schon mit dem Zielfisch.
Minimax Dickes Petri Heil zu deinem Zwergwels. Da hat sich ja die Diplomatische Selbstaufopferung gelohnt. 
Ich selber musste heute mit meiner Madame auf ein Geburtstag zum Pizza und Kuchen essen. Danach wollte ich auf Rotpunktdöbeljagd, aber nun bin ich zu träge dafür. Kommt gut in die neue Woche, einige von euch sehe ich ja bald.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo liebe Stammtischbrüder, nehmt euch ein Glas und haltet mal eben die Backen - daci7 muss mal was vertellen.
> 
> Nachdem Thomas. im letzten Monat ja mal für einen kurzen Abstecher bei mir am Rhein gastierte, war ich heute dran mit dem Auswärtsspiel.
> Ich war natürlich extrem aufgeregt und hatte auch wenig Ahnung, was ich so alles einpacken muss. Thomas hat mir dann gesuldig bei der Entscheidung geholfen "Nein, eine Brandungsrute Macht keinen Sinn. Nein, auf Döbel fischen wir gewöhnlich ohne Stahlvorfach. Ja, Maden kannste mitbringen, fängste aber nur die Kinderstube drauf. Hier ist eigendlich One-man-one-rod praktikabel, bring bloß nicht zu viel mit."
> One-man-one-rod, wenn ich das schon höre! Als nächstes soll ich mir beim Fischen noch eine Hand auf den Rücken binden oder was? Naja, was solls. Wird schon werden. Und immerhin hat Thomas hier am Rhein ja auch geschneidert.
> Mit den größten Hoffnungen im Gepäck bin ich dann aber trotzdem aufgebrochen, bei Kaiserwetter mit Vollgas zum Döbelparadies.
> An Gerät habe ich dann alles mitgeschleppt, was genug Mana inne hatte - die handgebaute OCC Rute, eine Drennan Medium Feeder und die Bolo vom Prof. (Ja Thomas, so kann man sich auch vorbereiten!) Zusätzlich viel mir noch eine Stellfischrute und die Curve Spin, die ich ja testen soll, ins Futteral.
> Am Swim angekommen gab es erstmal eine herzliche Begrüßung und dann war spotten angesagt und ich sach euch MAN was waren da für Uboote unterwegs!!
> Thomas konnte mich gerade noch hinten am Kragen packen, bevor ich einfach so drauflosgestolpert wäre und wahrscheinlich jeden Spot versaut hätte ...
> Zuerst ging es an den Brückenplatz, von dem mein Guide sich offenbar am meisten erhoffte. Mit de Worten "Hier kommen die Bisse immer direkt bei den ersten Würfen" hat er mich ans Ufer geschickt.
> Tja, da hat er wohl nicht mit mir gerechnet. Meine ersten Döbelversuche müssen lustig ausgesehen haben ... in einem Schwall aus fluchen bin ich an den Platz gestolpert (kurze Hose + Brennesseln), mit zwei Ruten habe ich in jeden erdenklichen Busch geworfen und mich ganz generell wie ein Volldepp angestellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 406649
> 
> Irgendwann hatte Thomas wohl genug Mitleid und kam rüber. "Hier, haste Tulip, hier meine beste Ködernadel (hab ich natürlich direkt geklaut), da muss der Würfel hin, dann kommt der Biss." Und es kam ... nichts. Laaaaange nichts. Und auch Thomas ist langsam nervös geworden ... und wir hatten irgendwann Brotflocke, Tulip und Madenbündel im heißen Bereich liegen. Als wir dann schon fast beschlossen hatten den Platzbzu wechseln und recht salopp und so garnicht mehr stealth-like am Wasser standen hat es meine OCC Rute dann rumgerissen. FÜÜÜÜÜSCH!!
> der Bursche hat kurz und hart gekämpft und ließ sich dann bereitwillig Kescher.
> Seht euch den Prachtkerl ruhig an!
> Anhang anzeigen 406647
> 
> Und der Döbel war auch nicht schlecht  (immerhin 58cm), ich hab mir sagen lassen, das wäre ganz OK für den ersten gezielten Döbel. Unter anderem ist das natürlich noch mein PB.
> Danach war der Platz natürlich tot, wir aber erleichtert (besonders mein Guide glaube ich) und wir konnten entspannt auffischen. Döbelino gabs auchnoch einen auf die Drennan, aber eher von nicht erwähnenswerter Größe. Achja, Hechtguiding macht Thomas auch bald professionell. Da muss der Köder hin, dann kurbelst du zwei mal kurz an - BAM. 80+ Hecht.
> Anhang anzeigen 406650
> 
> Leider war der gute nicht wirklich schön anzuschauen.
> Dann hab ich Thomas noch kurz gebeten mir beim Test der Sportex zu helfen (wo steh denn der nächste? Da vorne? Danke. Hängt. Machste nich kurz Fotos für den Bericht? Passt - 70er Hecht.)
> Anhang anzeigen 406651
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406648
> 
> Jaaaa ... das große Krokodil hat dann leider nicht gebissen, aber alles in allem war es ein genialer Angeltag.
> Zum Abschluss "musste" ich dann noch Kuchen essen und mir das Spielzimmer von Thomas angucken - aber das wäre einen zweiten Bericht wert. Ich hoffe jedenfalls er kriegt den Sabberflecken wieder vom Boden und die Fettfinger von den Vitrinen ...
> Es gäbe nich so viel mehr zu erzählen, aber alleine die Zeit habe ich gerade nicht.
> 
> So long,
> euer glücklicher
> David


Also, lieber daci7 so ein schön bebilderter und unterhaltsamer Bericht, hab ganz herzlichen Dank dafür. Und natürlich ein Herzliches Petri zu dem Prachtjohnnie, ich denke nicht das ich jemals in diese Dimensionen vorstoßen  werde. Schön das es dann auch noch mit dem Hecht geklappt hat, auch dazu herzliches Petri.
Ein ganz grosses Kompliment auch an Thomas. als Guide und Gastgeber. Wenn ein Angelgast tolle Fänge vorweisen kann, dann ist das vor allem ein guter Ausweis für den Gastgeber- wie ich selbst neulich am Profriver erfahren durfte.
Es muss ein schöner Angeltag für Euch beide gewesen sein.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine Döbelei ging weitestgehend in die Hose. Der anvisierte Spot war zwar planmäßig frei von Anglern aber ein paar Badenixen hatten es sich bequem gemacht.
> 
> Erst wollte ich direkt gegenüber mit freiem Oberkörper angeln, dann dachte ich Quatsch, wozu Begehrlichkeiten wecken?
> 
> Ein Stück weiter kann man wegen der Krautexplosion nicht mehr sinnvoll fischen, außerdem haben sich dort die dicken Karpfen ein balziges Stelldichein gegeben und ich wollte sie in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> Weiter links gab es einen freien Platz im Schatten aber keinen einzigen Döbel. Ukel konnte ich einige sehen und noch mehr Karpfen.
> Ein gaaaanz vorsichtiger Biss, wie von einem kleinen Rotauge, brachte einen Giebel zum Vorschein, Rute entschneidert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406652


Auch Dir, lieber Mescalero ein herzliches Petri und vielen Dank für den Schönen Bericht. Der Prachtvolle Giebel ist für Deine feinen Vorlieben fast schon vulgär gross, bist Du doch als unser Juwelendieb und Spezialist für farbenprächtige Kleinfische  bestens ausgewiesen. Ich habe mir heute am mächtigen Sonnenbarsch leider die Zähne ausgebissen.

Aber, lieber daci7 und lieber Mescalero , ich betrachte Eure Entblössungstendenzen (Kurze Hose, freier Oberkörper) skeptisch und mit Sorge. Vergesst nicht, ihr repräsentiert den Ükel, also die Blüte der Friedoangelei. Versprecht mir bitte, das ihr egal wie das Wetter wird, wenigstens die Anglermütze auf dem Kopf behaltet,

nochmals herzlichen Dank für Eure tollen Berichte,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da habt ihr ja tolle Fische gefangen Männer!
Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen und heute besonders daci7 zum PB Döbel.


----------



## Jason

Weiß eigentlich jemand was aus dem Gründer dieses wunderschönen Friedfischthreads geworden ist? Hab schon lange nichts von ihm gehört. Wo ist Fanta abgeblieben?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Da sind ja richtig tolle Fische gefangen worden. Dazu ein dickes Petri  an alle.
Ich hatte heute zum Abend hin ein Zeitfenster und wollte dieses auch nutzen.
Aber außer der Kinderstube ging einfach nichts an den Haken.






Die Bleie sind im Fluß beim liebes Geschäft und verbreiten viel Unruhe.


----------



## Minimax

Finke20 schrieb:


> Da sind ja richtig tolle Fische gefangen worden. Dazu ein dickes Petri  an alle.
> Ich hatte heute zum Abend hin ein Zeitfenster und wollte dieses auch nutzen.
> Aber außer der Kinderstube ging einfach nichts an den Haken.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406692
> 
> 
> Die Bleie sind im Fluß beim liebes Geschäft und verbreiten viel Unruhe.


Petri, lieber Finke20 aber der gezeigte -übrigens wunderschön gefärbte- Fsch ist ja schon ein aufstrebender Jungunternehmer mit nem Diplom im Köfferchen.
Schau mal, _das_ ist Kinderstube, das kleine Hascherl:


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, lieber daci7 und lieber Mescalero , ich betrachte Eure Entblössungstendenzen (Kurze Hose, freier Oberkörper) skeptisch und mit Sorge. Vergesst nicht, ihr repräsentiert den Ükel, also die Blüte der Friedoangelei. Versprecht mir bitte, das ihr egal wie das Wetter wird, wenigstens die Anglermütze auf dem Kopf behaltet,
> 
> nochmals herzlichen Dank für Eure tollen Berichte,
> hg
> Minimax


Lieber ohne Hose als ohne Mütze am Wasser - da hast du mein Wort drauf!
Und du hast natürlich Recht wenn du sagst, dass der Ruhm alleine Thomas. gebührt - ohne seine präzisen Anweisungen Tipps wäre ich niemals so erfolgreich gewesen, da bin ich mir sicher! Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mir stundenlang einen abgebrochen und hätte dann unter irgend einem Stein doch ne Grundel rausgezogen ...
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Und du hast natürlich Recht wenn du sagst, dass der Ruhm alleine Thomas. gebührt - ohne seine präzisen Anweisungen Tipps wäre ich niemals so erfolgreich gewesen


Na, das habe ich so nicht gesagt, Stell Dein Licht mal nicht unter den Scheffel. Der Ruhm, und ich finde nem 58er Johnnie verdient schon Ruhm,  gebührt natürlich Euch beiden daci7 und Thomas. Schätze sein Top Guiding wäre in den Wind geschrieben, wenn sein Gast kein kluger, erfahrener und mit allem Wassern gewaschener Angler gewesen wäre.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, das habe ich so nicht gesagt, Stell Dein Licht mal nicht unter den Scheffel. Der Ruhm, und ich finde nem 58er Johnnie verdient schon Ruhm,  gebührt natürlich Euch beiden daci7 und Thomas. Schätze sein Top Guiding wäre in den Wind geschrieben, wenn sein Gast kein kluger, erfahrener und mit allem Wassern gewaschener Angler gewesen wäre.


Oh man, jetzt werd ich aber rot. Aber mal ehrlich - ein herrlicher Swim und Top Guiding, da hätten die meisten punkten können 
Die Döbelei hat mir allerdings schon recht gut gefallen muss ich sagen. Und auch das Fischen am kleinen Fluss war echt erfrischend! 
Ich denke, ich werde in  nächster Zeit noch öfter dieser Angelei frönen!
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Danke für den spitzenmäßigen Bericht vom Mini-Ükeltreffen im tiefsten Westen, lieber daci7  und Petri zum Gründling, lieber Thomas. 
Tolle Sache, schön, daß der Plan zumindest für den Gast aufging!



Und ganz generell Danke! für die Berichte aus nah und fern, liebe Ükels!


----------



## geomas

Gestern war ich 2x kurz vor und nach der Arbeit am Fluß nebenan - es lief äußerst zäh. Hatte es an einer engen und relativ windgeschützten Stelle versucht und konnte vormittags mit Mühe und Not eine Güster und einen Ükel übertölpeln, abends gabs gar nix außer einer leeren Glasflache, die etwa 40cm neben meinem Schuh auf dem Boden zerschellte und mich doch ein ganz klein wenig überrascht hat (die Kids in der Nähe hatten bislang nur gejohlt und Musik gehört und gesoffen). 

Aber ich sah einen Eisvogel, eine tolldreiste Krähe, die einem Rotmilan aufs Gefieder rückte bis dieser die Krähe jagte, die scheuen Wasserrallen und konnte die kleinen Auszeiten durchaus genießen. 


Morgen habe ich bis zum frühen Nachmittag Zeit und habe Lust, aufs Dorf zu irgendeinem Teich zu fahren. 





Evtl. versuche ich es erstmals an einem kleinen Gewässer, das Tincas beherbergen soll. 
Das habe ich neulich umrundet und war ganz angetan.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Also habe ich mich edel und selbstlos geopfert und fahre alleine als Rumpfdelegation dorthin mit ein paar Blümchen auf einen kurzen Kaffee und Kuchen um die Wogen zu Glätten. Natürlich nicht mit der Missuskutsche sondern mit dem anglerisch Ecto-1 mässig voll ausgestatteten Minimobil... Freude und Dankbarkeit aller Parteien für die diplomatische Selbstaufopferung.
> 
> Was niemand ausser mir weiss: Die Bauernhofmissus lebt weit hinter den Südlichen Sandbergen, in der fernen Ebene der vergessenen Dorf- und Feuerlöschteiche. Dort, und nur dort, sind die Chancen auf Zwergwels, Sonnenbarsch und Giebel unvergleichlich gut. Ich habe keine feste Ankunfts- oder Rückkehrzeit angegeben: Zeit genug, eingdn kleinen Tümpeln am Wegesrand mal auf den anglerischen Zahn zu fühlen...
> Muhahahaha,
> Euer
> Minimax



Du alter Schlaufuchs, du ausgekochtes mit allen Fischwassern gewaschenes Schlitzohr
da kann ich nur sagen Respekt, wenn auch dir das Glück mit in die Karten gespielt hat



daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo liebe Stammtischbrüder, nehmt euch ein Glas und haltet mal eben die Backen - daci7 muss mal was vertellen.
> 
> Nachdem @Thomas. im letzten Monat ja mal für einen kurzen Abstecher bei mir am Rhein gastierte, war ich heute dran mit dem Auswärtsspiel.
> Ich war natürlich extrem aufgeregt und hatte auch wenig Ahnung, was ich so alles einpacken muss. Thomas hat mir dann gesuldig bei der Entscheidung geholfen "Nein, eine Brandungsrute Macht keinen Sinn. Nein, auf Döbel fischen wir gewöhnlich ohne Stahlvorfach. Ja, Maden kannste mitbringen, fängste aber nur die Kinderstube drauf. Hier ist eigendlich One-man-one-rod praktikabel, bring bloß nicht zu viel mit."
> One-man-one-rod, wenn ich das schon höre! Als nächstes soll ich mir beim Fischen noch eine Hand auf den Rücken binden oder was? Naja, was solls. Wird schon werden. Und immerhin hat Thomas hier am Rhein ja auch geschneidert.
> Mit den größten Hoffnungen im Gepäck bin ich dann aber trotzdem aufgebrochen, bei Kaiserwetter mit Vollgas zum Döbelparadies.
> An Gerät habe ich dann alles mitgeschleppt, was genug Mana inne hatte - die handgebaute OCC Rute, eine Drennan Medium Feeder und die Bolo vom Prof. (Ja Thomas, so kann man sich auch vorbereiten!) Zusätzlich viel mir noch eine Stellfischrute und die Curve Spin, die ich ja testen soll, ins Futteral.
> Am Swim angekommen gab es erstmal eine herzliche Begrüßung und dann war spotten angesagt und ich sach euch MAN was waren da für Uboote unterwegs!!
> Thomas konnte mich gerade noch hinten am Kragen packen, bevor ich einfach so drauflosgestolpert wäre und wahrscheinlich jeden Spot versaut hätte ...
> Zuerst ging es an den Brückenplatz, von dem mein Guide sich offenbar am meisten erhoffte. Mit de Worten "Hier kommen die Bisse immer direkt bei den ersten Würfen" hat er mich ans Ufer geschickt.
> Tja, da hat er wohl nicht mit mir gerechnet. Meine ersten Döbelversuche müssen lustig ausgesehen haben ... in einem Schwall aus fluchen bin ich an den Platz gestolpert (kurze Hose + Brennesseln), mit zwei Ruten habe ich in jeden erdenklichen Busch geworfen und mich ganz generell wie ein Volldepp angestellt.
> 
> Irgendwann hatte Thomas wohl genug Mitleid und kam rüber. "Hier, haste Tulip, hier meine beste Ködernadel (hab ich natürlich direkt geklaut), da muss der Würfel hin, dann kommt der Biss." Und es kam ... nichts. Laaaaange nichts. Und auch Thomas ist langsam nervös geworden ... und wir hatten irgendwann Brotflocke, Tulip und Madenbündel im heißen Bereich liegen. Als wir dann schon fast beschlossen hatten den Platzbzu wechseln und recht salopp und so garnicht mehr stealth-like am Wasser standen hat es meine OCC Rute dann rumgerissen. FÜÜÜÜÜSCH!!
> der Bursche hat kurz und hart gekämpft und ließ sich dann bereitwillig Kescher.
> Seht euch den Prachtkerl ruhig an!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und der Döbel war auch nicht schlecht (immerhin 58cm), ich hab mir sagen lassen, das wäre ganz OK für den ersten gezielten Döbel. Unter anderem ist das natürlich noch mein PB.
> Danach war der Platz natürlich tot, wir aber erleichtert (besonders mein Guide glaube ich) und wir konnten entspannt auffischen. Döbelino gabs auchnoch einen auf die Drennan, aber eher von nicht erwähnenswerter Größe. Achja, Hechtguiding macht Thomas auch bald professionell. Da muss der Köder hin, dann kurbelst du zwei mal kurz an - BAM. 80+ Hecht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider war der gute nicht wirklich schön anzuschauen.
> Dann hab ich Thomas noch kurz gebeten mir beim Test der Sportex zu helfen (wo steh denn der nächste? Da vorne? Danke. Hängt. Machste nich kurz Fotos für den Bericht? Passt - 70er Hecht.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaaaa ... das große Krokodil hat dann leider nicht gebissen, aber alles in allem war es ein genialer Angeltag.



Danke für deinen Supertollen Bericht un ein dickes Petri Heil dem glücklichen Fänger



daci7 schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss "musste" ich dann noch Kuchen essen und mir das Spielzimmer von Thomas angucken - aber das wäre einen zweiten Bericht wert. Ich hoffe jedenfalls er kriegt den Sabberflecken wieder vom Boden und die Fettfinger von den Vitrinen ...
> Es gäbe nich so viel mehr zu erzählen, aber alleine die Zeit habe ich gerade nicht.



Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf hoffentlich auch so schön Bebildert



Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine Döbelei ging weitestgehend in die Hose. Der anvisierte Spot war zwar planmäßig frei von Anglern aber ein paar Badenixen hatten es sich bequem gemacht.
> 
> Erst wollte ich direkt gegenüber mit freiem Oberkörper angeln, dann dachte ich Quatsch, wozu Begehrlichkeiten wecken?
> 
> Ein Stück weiter kann man wegen der Krautexplosion nicht mehr sinnvoll fischen, außerdem haben sich dort die dicken Karpfen ein balziges Stelldichein gegeben und ich wollte sie in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> Weiter links gab es einen freien Platz im Schatten aber keinen einzigen Döbel. Ukel konnte ich einige sehen und noch mehr Karpfen.
> Ein gaaaanz vorsichtiger Biss, wie von einem kleinen Rotauge, brachte einen Giebel zum Vorschein, Rute entschneidert.



Petri Heil zum Giebel schöner Fisch aber wo sind die anderen Wasserbewohner (Badenixen  )???



Finke20 schrieb:


> Da sind ja richtig tolle Fische gefangen worden. Dazu ein dickes Petri an alle.
> Ich hatte heute zum Abend hin ein Zeitfenster und wollte dieses auch nutzen.
> Aber außer der Kinderstube ging einfach nichts an den Haken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Bleie sind im Fluß beim liebes Geschäft und verbreiten viel Unruhe.



Immer noch besser als schneidern und wenn dann auch noch die Brassen Radau machen, deswegen Petri Heil



geomas schrieb:


> Gestern war ich 2x kurz vor und nach der Arbeit am Fluß nebenan - es lief äußerst zäh. Hatte es an einer engen und relativ windgeschützten Stelle versucht und konnte vormittags mit Mühe und Not eine Güster und einen Ükel übertölpeln, abends gabs gar nix außer einer leeren Glasflache, die etwa 40cm neben meinem Schuh auf dem Boden zerschellte und mich doch ein ganz klein wenig überrascht hat (die Kids in der Nähe hatten bislang nur gejohlt und Musik gehört und gesoffen).
> 
> Aber ich sah einen Eisvogel, eine tolldreiste Krähe, die einem Rotmilan aufs Gefieder rückte bis dieser die Krähe jagte, die scheuen Wasserrallen und konnte die kleinen Auszeiten durchaus genießen.
> 
> 
> Morgen habe ich bis zum frühen Nachmittag Zeit und habe Lust, aufs Dorf zu irgendeinem Teich zu fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evtl. versuche ich es erstmals an einem kleinen Gewässer, das Tincas beherbergen soll.
> Das habe ich neulich umrundet und war ganz angetan.



Sieht vielversprechend aus dann mal Petri Heil und auch zu deiner Güster und dem Ükel, aber sag mal wo angelst du as du fast von Glasflaschen abgeschossen wirst?


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sieht vielversprechend aus dann mal Petri Heil und auch zu deiner Güster und dem Ükel, aber sag mal wo angelst du as du fast von Glasflaschen abgeschossen wirst?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Danke - geangelt habe ich wie so oft an der Unterwarnow in Rostock. Gestern an zwei nebeneinanderliegenden und uferseitig zugewachsenen Stellen. 
Die Kids haben mich vermutlich nicht gesehen, einfach nur „ganz cool” das Leergut entsorgen wollen.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> einfach nur „ganz cool” das Leergut entsorgen wollen



Naja zumindest kann man dann keinen Vorsatz unterstellen aber trotzem traurig wie das Leergut entsorgt wird


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand was aus dem Gründer dieses wunderschönen Friedfischthreads geworden ist? Hab schon lange nichts von ihm gehört. Wo ist Fanta abgeblieben?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Gelegentlich postet Chris auf https://www.16er-haken.de/ oder auf Instagram. FB nutze ich selbst nicht, vermutlich ist das ne sehr gute Möglichkeit, Kontakt zu Fanta aufzunehmen. Schade, daß er sich hier nicht mehr blicken läßt, aber jeder setzt eben so seine eigenen Prioritäten.


Wenn Ihr mögt können wir in GW ja eine Karte an den Stammtischgründer schreiben.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze sein Top Guiding wäre in den Wind geschrieben, wenn sein Gast kein kluger, erfahrener und mit allem Wassern gewaschener Angler gewesen wäre.


na das mit dem Top lassen wir mal, es sind nur 500m von ca.50km die ich gut kenne, die 500m gehören aber auch zu den Schönsten und am schwierigsten zu befischenden von den vielen km die ich kenne, daci7 hatte leider das Pech das er zu einen sehr schlechten Zeitpunkt hier war, es war sehr wenig Wasser da und warm, des wegen stimme ich Minimax zu, daci ist schon ein kluger erfahrener Angler, mal eben holt man nicht mal so einen Döbel hier raus.
auf jeden fall freue ich mich schon auf den Ansitz an den dann auch hoffentlich  rhinefisher Captain_H00k und Hecht100+ dabei sein werden


----------



## Grobi112

Sooo, nach einem schönen, zehnstündigen Angeltag aus den Niederlanden zurück.
Ich will nicht sagen das mich der Tag depremiert hat, aber will zufällig jemand gebrauchtes Angelequipment kaufen? Fast neu, hat noch keinen Fisch gesehen.

Es war ein schöner Tag am Wasser und ich habe zumindest ein paar Luxe gefangen, wenn schon kein Schuppentier.
Aber wirklich faszinierend, da sitzen entlang der Maas 20 Angler auf der Reihe und feuern stunden lang einen gefüllten Futterkorb nach dem anderen ins Wasser.
Was mich ein wenig tröstetd ist, dass da generell kaum etwas gefangne wurde.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nana. Wir wollen doch mal nicht gleich die Finte ins Kron werfen(wie die alte Anglerregel schon sagt)!
Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag.

Zur Zeit haben die meisten Weißfische Laichzeit bzw. sind kurz davor oder danach. Auch explodiert momentan das Leben unter Wasser und es gibt reichlich natürliche Nahrung mit der unser Futter konkurriert.
Es kommen ganz sicher wieder bessere Tage!


----------



## Grobi112

Die Flinte ins Korn? Ach, Du meinst die Rute in den See. 
Nein, so schnell gebe ich noch nicht auf.

Mal eine (vielleicht blöde) Frage an die Profis. 
Aus irgendeinem Grund hatte jeder der Futterkorbangler entweder ein Aalglöckchen an der Rute oder einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger.
Beide Geräuschquellen gehen einem irgendwann schon auf den Senkel.

Könnte es Sinn ergeben, auch an eine Grundmontage eine sauber ausgebleite Pose als optischen Bissanzeiger zu hängen?
Oder anders herum gefragt, was ist der Grund, warum das kein Mensch zu machen scheint?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Die Flinte ins Korn? Ach, Du meinst die Rute in den See.



Nein. Ich meine die *Finte *.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich denke weil dann noch mehr Tüddel auslösendes Gebammel an der Schnur rumhängen würde. Ich liebe aber meine Aalglöckchen und Carpsounder.......insbesondere wenn die auslösende Aktion unter MEINER Rutenspitze stattfindet  finde es sogar sehr spannend wenn es bimmelt, das würde nämlich in meinem Fall bedeuten, dass etwas größeres als ne Grundel am Haken hängt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Könnte es Sinn ergeben, auch an eine Grundmontage eine sauber ausgebleite Pose als optischen Bissanzeiger zu hängen?



Doch sowas machen Leute.
'Float ledgering' nennt sich das.

Auch gibt es Posensyteme (wie zB Polaris), die dazu gedacht sind mit Grundblei oder Futterkorb zusammen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein. Ich meine die *Finte *.


Cool, ich würde den Fisch nur Elben nennen, was man hier nicht alles lernt ! 
Wenn ich Spezimen mäßig auf diese Süßen losziehen würde, hätte ich mir vorher respektvoll ein Zwergenkostüm besorgt


----------



## rhinefisher

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem Grund hatte jeder der Futterkorbangler entweder ein Aalglöckchen an der Rute oder einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger.
> Beide Geräuschquellen gehen einem irgendwann schon auf den Senkel.


Das könnte daran liegen, das nicht jeder der an den Maasplassen angelt, auch ein qualifizierter Sportfischer deutscher Prägung ist.
Man könnte auch sagen, und die Niederländer tun das auch ziehmlich ungehemmt, da sitzt viel unangenehmes Volk... .


Grobi112 schrieb:


> Könnte es Sinn ergeben, auch an eine Grundmontage eine sauber ausgebleite Pose als optischen Bissanzeiger zu hängen?
> Oder anders herum gefragt, was ist der Grund, warum das kein Mensch zu machen scheint?


Weil die Montage erstens ziehmlich aufwändig ist, und weil zweitens die Plassen meist irre tief sind.

Du machst das schon ganz gut, aber jetzt musst Du auch dranbleiben.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach ja, wo wir gerade bei Poor Devils sind, die vor fischfreien Wasserwüsten stehen und sich wunden; gestern war ich für 6(!) Stunden am Bach.
Es könnte sein das ich ZWEI Brütlinge gesehen habe - ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Aber ich habe ganz sicher EINEN Ukelei gesehen - dem fehlte zwar der Unterkiefer, aber immerhin ein 10cm langer Fisch...
Selbst in den großen Pfützen, aus denen wir früher um diese Zeit zigtausende Brütlinge mit Aquaruenkeschern gerettet haben, war rein garnix.
Das bedeutet nix Gutes... .


----------



## Niklas32

Guten Morgen,

ich werfe mal ein allumfassendes Petri in die Runde. Die vom Prof gezeigten Schleien sind wahrlich Augenweiden. Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht daci7. Diesen zu Lesen war grandiose Unterhaltung. 

Im Versuch einen Karpfen, Schnabeldöbel oder Schlangendöbel zu verhaften, war ich letzte Woche erschreckende 9 mal am Wasser (8 Kurztrips und eine Nacht). Die Fische vereiern mich allerdings nur und zeigen mir die erhobene Flosse. Grad in dem mir nächstgelegenen Gewässer kracht es alle paar Minuten gewaltig. Meist geschieht das Ganze in Wurfweite und der zugehörige Räuber zeigt sich sogar. Diese Umstände machen dieses Nicht-Fangen noch frustrierender.
So fand ich mich heute morgen zwei Stunden vor dem Weckerklingeln mit dem Gedanken, dass das doch nicht angehen kann, wieder an diesem Gewässer ein, nur um mir, ihr ahnt es, die nächste Nullnummer einzufahren. 

Immerhin kam ich letzte Woche bei der Schlangendöbelhatz einmal an Fisch. Der prall mit Maden bestückte Wurmhaken wurde einige male von 50+ Brachsen eingesaugt. Ein mir sehr willkommener Beifang. 






Ich bin gespannt wann der Knoten für diese Saison endlich mal platzt und es andersherum läuft.

Vielleicht auch als Motivation für Dich, lieber Grobi112. Man sieht häufig tolle Fangbilder und fischreiche Berichte. Die vielen fanglosen Angeltage oder Lehrstunden ohne Aktionen fallen dabei oft hinten runter und werden vergessen. Nicht Aufgaben lautet da die Devise. Das eigene Gewässer kennen und verstehen lernen  ist dabei eine Grundvoraussetzung. Ein großer Fluss ist dabei wesentlich schwerer als kleine Teich und Weiher.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petrie an alle Wochenendfänger und Danke für die schönen Berichte. 
Leider ist im Kurpark in Iburg das Angeln verboten, es würde sich lohnen. Besonders, da die Fische ja an Futtergaben von oben gewohnt sind.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Foto mit dem Handy klappen nicht so gut wegen der spiegelden Oberfläche.


----------



## Dace

Zunächst noch einmal Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Woche und dem WE, da ist ja einiges zusammen gekommen.

Für diese Woche mach ich mal den Anfang - wenn ich das richtig sehe. 

Ich bin heute morgen kurz entschlossen vor den prophezeiten Gewittern und Unwettern mal schnell an das Barben-Flüsschen gefahren. 






Ich war früh da, vom Wasser her stieg noch feiner Nebel auf, hier und da wälzten sich ein paar dicke Brummer an der Oberfläche. Ich denke es waren die auch stark vertretenen Rapfen hier in diesem Flussabschnitt.

Es hat zwar nicht geregnet, aber die Hose war von dem Anmarsch (ca. 1 km) durch teilweise kniehohes Gras schon mal nass.

Rasch die Benelux Carp montiert, Köder dran und ab. Nach etwa zehn Minuten zeigte sich ein leichtes vibrieren, dann ein ruppiges reißen an der Rutenspitze - Ruhe. Erstmal den schönen heißen Kaffee trinken.

Inzwischen waren 2 Stunden ohne irgendwelche Aktivitäten vergangen, langsam fing es an sich zuzuziehen, der Himmel wechselte von Blau nach Grau - Biss - Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt und zog stur flussab. Ich verstärkte den Druck und langsam bekam ich den Fisch auf Augenhöhe. Es ging noch einmal ein Stück flussauf, dann war er aber kescherreif und wurde sicher gelandet: double figure Barbel, 76 cm.







Eine gelungene Morgen-Session, zufrieden packte ich ein und machte mich auf den Heimweg.


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Für heute war eien Gemeinschaftsaktion  mehrerer Nachbarn(missusen) geplant, ...
> 
> Was niemand ausser mir weiss: Die Bauernhofmissus lebt weit hinter den Südlichen Sandbergen, in der fernen Ebene der vergessenen Dorf- und Feuerlöschteiche. Dort, und nur dort, sind die Chancen auf Zwergwels, Sonnenbarsch und Giebel unvergleichlich gut. Ich habe keine feste Ankunfts- oder Rückkehrzeit angegeben: Zeit genug, eingdn kleinen Tümpeln am Wegesrand mal auf den anglerischen Zahn zu fühlen...


Du Schlawiner - echt gut eingefädelt! 

Gutes tun heißt vor allem, dass das alle meinen ...

Pass auf vor den ausgewilderten Piranhas, Kaimanen, Schnappschildkröten ...


----------



## Hecht100+

Dace 
Petri zu dem Traumfisch. Damit kann  eine Woche nur gut begonnen werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Zunächst noch einmal Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Woche und dem WE, da ist ja einiges zusammen gekommen.
> 
> Für diese Woche mach ich mal den Anfang - wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> 
> Ich bin heute morgen kurz entschlossen vor den prophezeiten Gewittern und Unwettern mal schnell an das Barben-Flüsschen gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406712
> 
> 
> Ich war früh da, vom Wasser her stieg noch feiner Nebel auf, hier und da wälzten sich ein paar dicke Brummer an der Oberfläche. Ich denke es waren die auch stark vertretenen Rapfen hier in diesem Flussabschnitt.
> 
> Es hat zwar nicht geregnet, aber die Hose war von dem Anmarsch (ca. 1 km) durch teilweise kniehohes Gras schon mal nass.
> 
> Rasch die Benelux Carp montiert, Köder dran und ab. Nach etwa zehn Minuten zeigte sich ein leichtes vibrieren, dann ein ruppiges reißen an der Rutenspitze - Ruhe. Erstmal den schönen heißen Kaffee trinken.
> 
> Inzwischen waren 2 Stunden ohne irgendwelche Aktivitäten vergangen, langsam fing es an sich zuzuziehen, der Himmel wechselte von Blau nach Grau - Biss - Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt und zog stur flussab. Ich verstärkte den Druck und langsam bekam ich den Fisch auf Augenhöhe. Es ging noch einmal ein Stück flussauf, dann war er aber kescherreif und wurde sicher gelandet: double figure Barbel, 76 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406713
> 
> 
> 
> Eine gelungene Morgen-Session, zufrieden packte ich ein und machte mich auf den Heimweg.
> 
> 
> Tight lines



Ein toller Bericht Roland und ein echter Traumfisch.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Zunächst noch einmal Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Woche und dem WE, da ist ja einiges zusammen gekommen.
> 
> Für diese Woche mach ich mal den Anfang - wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> 
> Ich bin heute morgen kurz entschlossen vor den prophezeiten Gewittern und Unwettern mal schnell an das Barben-Flüsschen gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406712
> 
> 
> Ich war früh da, vom Wasser her stieg noch feiner Nebel auf, hier und da wälzten sich ein paar dicke Brummer an der Oberfläche. Ich denke es waren die auch stark vertretenen Rapfen hier in diesem Flussabschnitt.
> 
> Es hat zwar nicht geregnet, aber die Hose war von dem Anmarsch (ca. 1 km) durch teilweise kniehohes Gras schon mal nass.
> 
> Rasch die Benelux Carp montiert, Köder dran und ab. Nach etwa zehn Minuten zeigte sich ein leichtes vibrieren, dann ein ruppiges reißen an der Rutenspitze - Ruhe. Erstmal den schönen heißen Kaffee trinken.
> 
> Inzwischen waren 2 Stunden ohne irgendwelche Aktivitäten vergangen, langsam fing es an sich zuzuziehen, der Himmel wechselte von Blau nach Grau - Biss - Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt und zog stur flussab. Ich verstärkte den Druck und langsam bekam ich den Fisch auf Augenhöhe. Es ging noch einmal ein Stück flussauf, dann war er aber kescherreif und wurde sicher gelandet: double figure Barbel, 76 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406713
> 
> 
> 
> Eine gelungene Morgen-Session, zufrieden packte ich ein und machte mich auf den Heimweg.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


ein ganz dickes Petri.
mein Hausflüsschen ist ja eigentlich Top, nur Barben gibt es hier leider nicht mein Neid ist dir sicher, sehr schöner Fluss zumindest das was ich da sehe.


----------



## Dace

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Traumfisch.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> in toller Bericht Roland und ein echter Traumfisch.



Danke euch beiden!



Thomas. schrieb:


> mein Hausflüsschen ist ja eigentlich Top, nur Barben gibt es hier leider nicht



Danke dir. Deine Gewässer machen aber einen super Eindruck, die Döbel sind auch immer richtig klasse "Chevins".

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Was für ein Fisch, ein herzliches Petri Heil Dace !

Solche Geräte habe ich heute auch gesehen. Unter der Brücke, zusammen mit einigen 50+ Döbeln.

Ich war kurz am Fluss, aber eher unmotiviert. Der Wasserstand ist sehr niedrig, es gibt kaum noch Strömung und ich hatte die verkehrten Fliegen mitgenommen. An Barbe oder Döbel war überhaupt nicht zu denken und auch alle anderen Fische haben mich ausgelacht. Ich konnte es deutlich hören!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Ich bin heute morgen kurz entschlossen vor den prophezeiten Gewittern und Unwettern mal schnell an das Barben-Flüsschen gefahren.
> 
> Ich war früh da, vom Wasser her stieg noch feiner Nebel auf, hier und da wälzten sich ein paar dicke Brummer an der Oberfläche. Ich denke es waren die auch stark vertretenen Rapfen hier in diesem Flussabschnitt.
> .....
> Inzwischen waren 2 Stunden ohne irgendwelche Aktivitäten vergangen, langsam fing es an sich zuzuziehen, der Himmel wechselte von Blau nach Grau - Biss - Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt und zog stur flussab. Ich verstärkte den Druck und langsam bekam ich den Fisch auf Augenhöhe. Es ging noch einmal ein Stück flussauf, dann war er aber kescherreif und wurde sicher gelandet: double figure Barbel, 76 cm.
> 
> Eine gelungene Morgen-Session, zufrieden packte ich ein und machte mich auf den Heimweg.


Eine super Aktion, dass du es früh geschafft hast ,
was ich so lange schon nun nicht mehr hinbekommen habe!
(muss aber auch immer noch um 8 auf der Matte stehen)

Und die Belohnung mit einem solchen tollen Fisch,
und vor allem dann auch noch ein so schön gelungenes Bild!


----------



## geomas

Nur ganz kurz, weil die Arbeit ruft: der Trip zum Teich hat sich gelohnt, aber den Sonnenschutz sollte ich ernster nehmen. 
Ich schreibe nach der Arbeit, spät am Abend, noch drei Zeilen zur Landpartie...


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz, weil die Arbeit ruft: der Trip zum Teich hat sich gelohnt, aber den Sonnenschutz sollte ich ernster nehmen.
> Ich schreibe nach der Arbeit, spät am Abend, noch drei Zeilen zur Landpartie...


hoffentlich dann nicht mit Schüttelfrost. Ja im Moment knallt die sonne ganz gut, wenn es dann etwas windig und bewölkt ist, denkt man schnell alles jut und dann kommt das böse Erwachen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz, weil die Arbeit ruft: der Trip zum Teich hat sich gelohnt, aber den Sonnenschutz sollte ich ernster nehmen.
> Ich schreibe nach der Arbeit, spät am Abend, noch drei Zeilen zur Landpartie...


Sonnenschutz mit Hut oder Schirm herstellen, nicht mit Sonnencreme.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Thomas. schrieb:


> na das mit dem Top lassen wir mal, es sind nur 500m von ca.50km die ich gut kenne, die 500m gehören aber auch zu den Schönsten und am schwierigsten zu befischenden von den vielen km die ich kenne, daci7 hatte leider das Pech das er zu einen sehr schlechten Zeitpunkt hier war, es war sehr wenig Wasser da und warm, des wegen stimme ich Minimax zu, daci ist schon ein kluger erfahrener Angler, mal eben holt man nicht mal so einen Döbel hier raus.
> auf jeden fall freue ich mich schon auf den Ansitz an den dann auch hoffentlich  rhinefisher Captain_H00k und Hecht100+ dabei sein werden



Ich kann das aktuell nicht alles im Nachhinein lesen, hört sich aber gut an 
Wobei ich gestehen muss,dass ich momentan gar nicht gerne auf Ansitz fische.Bin leider viel verplant die letzte Zeit,und hatte wenig Möglichkeiten raus.Und wenn ich es dann ans Wasser packe,dann meistens mit Bike und Spinnrute.
Brauche das einfach als Ausgleich und nutze deshalb da jede Gelegenheit,und ich liebe ja eh die Bewegung, vielleicht kennen das einige hier.
Aber vielleicht kann ich ja mit Casting / Spinnrute dazu stoßen,so kann man die Döbel ja scheinbar auch überlisten 

PS: Und sonst komm Du doch gerne ab Jun zum Ende der Schonzeit hier mal vorbei.
Am besten unter der Woche,am WE ist hier hoher Angeldruck.Dann kannste endlich mal mit uns Deinen Zander catchen,das sollte dann schon mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit drin sein !


----------



## Slappy

Mega was hier immer abgeht. 
Ein herzliches Petri an alle 



Niklas32 schrieb:


> kleine Teich und Weiher.


Und selbst da, kann es extrem schwierig sein wenn viele Angler jeden Fisch mitnehmen. Siehe mein Terrassengartenteich.... 1 Jahr verzweifelt, dann 1 Jahr Glück und dieses Jahr..... Ach hör mir auf..


----------



## Minimax

Petri, Niklas32 Und Dace und danke für Eure Berichte. Dace, das ist wirklich ein tolles Bild von Dir und dem Fisch!


----------



## rhinefisher

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> .Dann kannste endlich mal mit uns Deinen Zander catchen,das sollte dann schon mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit drin sein !


Definitiv!
Und Barbe geht auch auf Ansage.. .


----------



## Captain_H00k

Naja auf Ansage weiß ich nicht, das musst Du uns dann herzaubern glaube ich 
Aber ein Spot für Zander tagsüber würde mir evtl einfallen,nur den möchte ich jetzt hier nicht aller Öffentlichkeit Preis geben... wahrscheinlich ahnst Du es schon


----------



## Jason

Dace schrieb:


> Zunächst noch einmal Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Woche und dem WE, da ist ja einiges zusammen gekommen.
> 
> Für diese Woche mach ich mal den Anfang - wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> 
> Ich bin heute morgen kurz entschlossen vor den prophezeiten Gewittern und Unwettern mal schnell an das Barben-Flüsschen gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406712
> 
> 
> Ich war früh da, vom Wasser her stieg noch feiner Nebel auf, hier und da wälzten sich ein paar dicke Brummer an der Oberfläche. Ich denke es waren die auch stark vertretenen Rapfen hier in diesem Flussabschnitt.
> 
> Es hat zwar nicht geregnet, aber die Hose war von dem Anmarsch (ca. 1 km) durch teilweise kniehohes Gras schon mal nass.
> 
> Rasch die Benelux Carp montiert, Köder dran und ab. Nach etwa zehn Minuten zeigte sich ein leichtes vibrieren, dann ein ruppiges reißen an der Rutenspitze - Ruhe. Erstmal den schönen heißen Kaffee trinken.
> 
> Inzwischen waren 2 Stunden ohne irgendwelche Aktivitäten vergangen, langsam fing es an sich zuzuziehen, der Himmel wechselte von Blau nach Grau - Biss - Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt und zog stur flussab. Ich verstärkte den Druck und langsam bekam ich den Fisch auf Augenhöhe. Es ging noch einmal ein Stück flussauf, dann war er aber kescherreif und wurde sicher gelandet: double figure Barbel, 76 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406713
> 
> 
> 
> Eine gelungene Morgen-Session, zufrieden packte ich ein und machte mich auf den Heimweg.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Wahnsinn und natürlich ein dickes Petri zu der Megabarbe. Mal schauen ob am kommenden WE jemand so etwas nachlegen kann. Das wird sehr schwer denke ich mal, weil so häufig wie bei dir kommen sie da nicht vor. 
Natürlich will ich deine Erfahrung nicht in den Hintergrund stellen. Du weist wie der Hase läuft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Niklas32 
Herzliches Petri, du bist auch immer gut unterwegs. Danke für deine Berichte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Niklas32
> Herzliches Petri, du bist auch immer gut unterwegs. Danke für deine Berichte.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich find die rote, offenbar dämonisch besessene Teufelsbrasse von Niklas32 übrigens auch sehr cool


----------



## Tobias85

Viele tolle Berichte und viele tolle Fänge - ganz viele Petris in alle Himmelsrichtungen! Ich hab mir aus Recherchegründen heute morgen mal die Weser hier in der Nähe angeschaut. Wasserstand ist etwas niedriger und die Strömung deutlich langsamer, als ich es von der Kurve her kenne. Könnte jetzt vielleicht ne gute Stelle sein, um da mit der Bolo was rauszuziehen. Sollte ich in den nächsten Wochen mal antesten.


----------



## geomas

Also ich sehe lieber „Traumfisch” im Ükel-Stammtisch aus Traumschiff in der Glotze. 
Vielen Dank für den Bericht und natürlich ein herzliches double-figure-Petri, lieber Dace !

Danke für die schönen Berichte und ebenso herzliche Petris nach Ost, West, Süd und Nord.


----------



## Mescalero

#stativ

Eine Frage an die Steinpackungsangler (zu geomas schiel, der sich außerdem noch mit Fotokram auskennt)

Kann man ein Fotostativ als Rutenablage umbauen? Dann bräuchte ich nicht neu kaufen....
Bisher kam ich gut mir Banksticks zurecht, habe in der letzten Zeit aber ein paar Mal an Gewässern geangelt, wo man keine Banksticks in den Boden bekommt. 

Falls ein Umbau nicht sinnvoll möglich ist, welches (möglichst kleine) Tripod ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## geomas

Viel zu spät bin ich los zum Teich auf dem Land. Je nach Verkehrssituation (Baustellen) in Stadt und Umland fahre ich ne knappe halbe Stunde pro Strecke, es ist also eine durchaus akzeptable Distanz. Die Stelle, die ich mir neulich ausgeguckt hatte, war im Uferbereich leider recht stark verkrautet und ich bin ein paar Meter weiter.

Meine „Hauptrute” sollte eine ältere Drennan Specialist mit Swingtip als Bißánzeiger sein. Die hat 12ft Länge (meine längste Schwinge) und kann somit uferseitig einige Krautstellen überbrücken. Habe es mit reichlich 3-4mm-Pellets in einem Futterkorb (verschlossen mit LB) versucht und Korn in verschiedenen Aromen am kurzen Haar. Aber es tat sich absolut gar nichts an dieser Rute. Habe zwei Stellen damit befischt, einmal fern in der Nähe des Ufers gegenüber, dann nah an einem Busch.

Zweitrute war die OCC-Combo in Quivertip-Konfiguration, weil ich das zweite Rutenoberteil (mit Gewindeendring) nicht griffbereit hatte.
Hier habe ich Liquibread mit wenigen Pellets drin in einem kleinen Drahtkorb plus Ringers-Wafter (10mm, am Haar mit „Spieß”) angeboten. Und es biß überraschend gut.






An die zehn schöne Plötz bis minimal Ü30 konnte ich fangen. Zweimal wurde der Wafter direkt nach dem Auswerfen genommen, erstaunlich.
Einmal bog sich die Rute unvermittelt durch, federte heftig zurück - Schnur gekappt. Das war wohl ein Esox. Andere Möglichkeiten sehe ich nicht.
Was genau unter Wasser passiert ist - keine Ahnung. Anfangs habe ich gelbe Wafter (die riechen sehr stark schokoladig) angeboten (Vorfach war ein Fertigvorfach, 12er, dann 14er Gamakatsu LS-2110 mit „Spieß”). Das hat sehr gut funktioniert. Etwa die Hälfte der Fische hakten sich noch im Keschernetz selbst ab, dafür hing dann gerne der Haken im Keschernetz. Später habe ich mit pinken Wafter der gleichen Marke geangelt, auch das klappte.

Nebenbei habe ich eine sehr dichte Stelle mit nur etwas Kraut gefüttert mit losem Dosenmais und 3-4mm Pellets. Alle dort an der gelegentlich gefischten dritten Rute (die neue alte wunderschöne „Quivertip” aus Holland mit Drahtringen) angebotenen Köder wurden aber ignoriert.

Zum Schluß, die lange Drennan war schon verpackt, habe ich es dort auch noch kurz mit 6mm-Wafter probiert. Auch Längs-Anköderung per kleinem Spieß.
Das gefällt mir besser als die Queranköderung per Pelletband. Naja, ein „Hänger” im Kraut bewegte sich plötzlich, feine Blasen stiegen auf, nach etwas hin und her konnte ich eine stämmige, aber nicht besonders lange Tinca in den Kescher bugsieren.





Meine erste in diesem Jahr. Die feine alte Rute hat sich eneut hervorragend gemacht, es ist sozusagen die Rute meines Herzens, aber nicht die beste kurze Quivertiprute.

Das lose Füttern mit Pellets und Mais hat sich offenbar bewährt. Die Nahdistanz-Rute habe ich als Bombrute gefischt, also ohne Korb.
Wirklich erstaunt hat mich erneut die Fängigkeit der Wafter. Das Aroma knallt ganz schön, die Farben auch. Der sehr stark aromatisierte und leuchtend gelbe Honig-Mais blieb aber völlig unberührt, seltsam. Da bleibt Raum für weitere Experimente in Sachen Köder.

Die Natur hat sich auch nicht lumpen lassen, ein quattrophonisches Froschkonzert wurde gelegentlich von Rallen im Krawall-Modus übertönt.
Zweimal vernahm ich eine Vogelstimme wie eine hoch gestimmte Ballonhupe - ob das auch ne Ralle war?

Ach ja - ohne zusätzlichen Sonnenschutz im kurzärmlgen Hemd oder T-Shirt zu angeln (und ja, unterrum hatte ich auch was an) war nicht so ne gute Idee. Und dank eine Schirmkappe habe ich jetzt einen klar definierten gebräunt-blaß-Verlauf im Antlitz.


PS: noch ne Beobachtung - von einigen Hechtspuren abgesehen waren die Plötz aus dem Teich wie aus dem Buch. Keine Metazerkarien, kräftige Farben. Und im Gegensatz zu den kürzlich in der Unterwarnow gefangenen Rotaugen auch kein Laichausschlag. Der war teilweise extrem deutlich (hab das vorher bei Plötz nie so gesehen) hier in dem leicht brackigen Fluß.


----------



## Mescalero

Diese Wafter brauche ich. Unbedingt. Die Drennan Teile, die ich schon seit Monaten völlig umsonst mit mir herumschleppe, werfe ich den Mastkarpfen im Dorfbach zum Fraß vor. Die werden sich bedanken...

Ein herzliches Petri geomas zur ersten Tinca des Jahres! Schönes Portrait.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> #stativ
> 
> Eine Frage an die Steinpackungsangler (zu geomas schiel, der sich außerdem noch mit Fotokram auskennt)
> 
> Kann man ein Fotostativ als Rutenablage umbauen? Dann bräuchte ich nicht neu kaufen....
> Bisher kam ich gut mir Banksticks zurecht, habe in der letzten Zeit aber ein paar Mal an Gewässern geangelt, wo man keine Banksticks in den Boden bekommt.
> 
> Falls ein Umbau nicht sinnvoll möglich ist, welches (möglichst kleine) Tripod ist empfehlenswert?



Den Umbau eines Fotostativs kann ich nicht empfehlen. Es gibt welche mit 3/8-Gewinde, aber das hat ne andere Steigung als das 3/8-Angelgewinde.

Welche Höhe schwebt Dir vor? Ich habe mehrere Stative parallel im Einsatz. Für „relativ klein und relativ standfest” kann ich das Cygnet Specialist Tripod empfehlen. Man braucht (so ich das recht erinnere) noch einen passenden Bankstick als Mittelsäule. Größter Nachteil davon ist der nichtvariable Beinanschlag.






(zum Vergleich)

WICHTIG - es ist kein Korum, sondern ein Preston-Tripod ganz rechts, Flüchtigkeitsfehler


----------



## Mescalero

Das hatte ich befürchtet. Man bräuchte eine Gewindehülse für die Schraube des Fotostativs (die ja meist fest verbaut ist und nicht rausgeht), die auf der anderen Seite den Rutenhalter aufnimmt. Wenn es unterschiedliche Gewinde sind, wird das nichts. Eine Drehmaschine habe ich nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen, sonst wäre es kein Problem.

Das Cygnet ist mir sympathisch. Ich werde mal recherchieren wo man das bekommt. Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße an die Warnow!


----------



## geomas

Besser als „echte Kamerastative” wären Stative (auch Klemmen...) aus dem Bereich der Studiotechnik, also Licht- und Tonstative, geeignet. 
Die sind für eine andere Art der Belastung konzipiert als Foto-Kamera-Stative. Das (lösbare) Problem mit dem Gewinde bleibt.

Falls jemand Interesse hat kann ich noch mal was zu möglicherweise brauchbaren Studio-Stativen schreiben.


----------



## Minimax

Liebe Jungs,
ich reiche auch noch eine kurzen Bericht vom Sonntag ein- eigentlich kein Bericht, es ging mir ja nur darum, ein paar Spezies für die OCC unter die Binde zu kriegen, und meine diebische Freude über meine unverhoffte Angelzeit zu teilen, was ich ja hier und an anderer Stelle bereits getan habe.
Also bitte die folgenden Zeilen überspringen, nur ganz unten habe ich eine Frage zu einem seltsamen Fisch.

Jedenfalls habe ich einen geheimen kleinen Dorfweiher, so 20x20x1m angepeilt, weit im Süden, hart vor der märkischen Landesgrenze, der mir für seinen Reichtum an Invasiven bekannt ist, und habs mir dort im Schatten neben dem Seerosenbett gemütlich gemacht. Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich ich garnicht ob ich dort angeln dürfte, aber andererseits ists als freies Gewässer verzeichnet. So sieht die kleine Badewanne im DGM aus, darüber sieht man, das der kleine Weiher/Löschteich vor 1948 mal etwas runder war, aber generell der standartisierte Dorfweiher ist. NB: Schön wie das DGM aufgelassene Hofstellen zeigt.





Und ab und zu kamen weissharige Locals vorbeigeschlendert, und haben mir Petri Heil und an brandenburger Massstäben freundliche Grüße zugesprochen. Ich werte das als Akzeptanz, und wo kein Kontroletti Richter, da kein Henker.
Schaut mal, wie idyllisch so im Schatten des Baumes neben dem Seerosenfeld, das Kreuz markiert meine Position:




Also, das Gewässer ist fest in Katzenwelshand. Sobald der Köder sich in Grundnähen befindet, und es ist egal welcher (Ihr könnt kichern, aber ich habe noch ne DOse Büchsenmais im Minimobil gefunden, egal) 1million 7millionnen Katzenwelse haben alles was in Grundnähe kam genommen. Aber so wollte ichs ja auch, war Zielfisch.  Ich muss sagen, ich habe Respekt vor denen: Die können knurren und fauchen, haben Stacheln, bringen mehr Druck aud die Rutenspitze als alle heimischen Fische. Und dann sind da noch ihre unheimlichen, rachsüchtigen Augen, mit denen sie einen zu fixieren scheinen, ihre Katzenaugen eben: Beeindruckende kleine Gesellen. Einer wurde! sogar richtig ärgerlich, und hat beim Hakenlösen meine Arterienklemme attackiert und nachgeschnappt! Spannenlang, wohlgemerkt! Hier einer der Besseren- Edit: Quak, ich bin richtig stolz, ein echter Rabauke!




Später zogen auch GIebel in den Swim, und ihre Champagner-Blubberblässchen verrieten sie. Das darf man ja auch ruhig mal sagen, nicht jedes Bläßchen Aufwallen sind Schleien, die machen Spuren, aber Giebel machen Spots. Ich konnts nicht fotographieren, aber ihr wisst was ich meine, dies kleinen, ungerichteten Perlbläßchenhaufen, als gälte es das Bermudadreieck en miniateure nachzubauen, hier eine ungelenke Handskizze:






Hier ist so eine kleine geknechtete Kreatur, und von denen gabs vielleicht eine Handvoll:





Tja, und wie ihr wisst, so ein Pfützchen ist nicht horizontal, sondern vertikal strukturiert, und deswegen wird das Millionenheer der hungrigen Katzenjohnnies am Gurnd im Mittelwasser vom Millionenheer der winzigen Rotfedern und Plötzen abgelöst. Scylla und Charybdis, meiner Treu. Ich hatte ja auf Sonnenbarsch gehofft, aber die 7-cm Plötzen/Roddows waren zu schnell. Ich könnt mir übrigens vorstellen, das so ein20, 25  Katzenjohnnie mit denen kurzen Prozess macht.
Ich habe ja bereits so eine schöne kleine, mutige (Rotfedern sind echte Draufgänger, also Plötzen sind Beatles, Roddows sind Stones!) gepostet. jedenfalls. man musste auch im Mittelwasser nicht lange auf Bisse warten.
Es war für mich ein sehr vergnüglicher, und vor allem endlich mal Döbelloser Angeltag: Vielleicht sogar therapeutisch.
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Oje, und jetzt habe ich ganz dazu Ziel aus dem Auge verloren.
Es ging nicht um ne Pitscherei an einer Lüschteich Pfütze, sondern um diese ungewöhnlich gefärbte Plötze, schaut mal, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen:




Der Orangene Backenbart ist echte Pigmentierung, keine Krankheit oder Verletzung, zoomt rein und seht selbst. Auf der Anderen Seite sah der Fisch völlig Plötzig aus.
Das Tierchen hat sich wohl im Löschteich ein paar goldene Gene eingefangen, oder?
Was meint ihr?
Hg,
Minineugierig


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, und jetzt habe ich ganz dazu Ziel aus dem Auge verloren.
> Es ging nicht um ne Pitscherei an einer Lüschteich Pfütze, sondern um diese ungewöhnlich gefärbte Plötze, schaut mal, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 406772
> 
> Der Orangene Backenbart ist echte Pigmentierung, keine Krankheit oder Verletzung, zoomt rein und seht selbst. Auf der Anderen Seite sah der Fisch völlig Plötzig aus.
> Das Tierchen hat sich wohl im Löschteich ein paar goldene Gene eingefangen, oder?
> Was meint ihr?
> Hg,
> Minineugierig


Ich möchte sagen, das war die Dose Büchsenmais, ich würde mal deren Zutaten checken  
(und das nicht selber futtern)

Jedenfalls schöne Kleinfischpalette, und der verschwörerische Reiseplan ist aufgegangen!


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich möchte sagen, das war die Dose Büchsenmais, ich würde mal deren Zutaten checken
> (und das nicht selber futtern)


Der Büchsenmais war Stufe V. Ausserdem gabs:
-Maden,
-Caster,
-Bienenmaden,
-Rotwürmchen,
-einen ganzen Tauwurm,
-ein blanker Haken während eines Telefonats
-eine grüne Raupe
-eine braune Raupe
-eine verendete Hummel (die Ärmste),
 -ein vertrocknetes Tulipstück aus der Westentasche,
-eine Stück MinirotRotfeder
und
-einen Bifi-Fetzen

Offenbar sind all dies Topköder für die Katzis, sie lieben das. Pellets habe ich nicht getestest, aber, nach Gieselwerder hoffe ich Ihnen kleine Würfel au_s Nordlichtangler-filet anbieten zu können_. Mal sehen ob sie auch darauf beissen. 
Hg
Dein
Minimax,
Katzenwels-Specimen-Hunter.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jedenfalls schöne Kleinfischpalette, und der verschwörerische Reiseplan ist aufgegangen!


Absolut, absolut  
Aber der Sonnenbarsch bleibt ein Problem..


----------



## Grobi112

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, das Gewässer ist fest in Katzenwelshand.



So einen möchte ich auch gerne mal räuchern. Sollen schmackhaft sein.


----------



## Mescalero

"They've got catfish on the table...."
Aus irgendeinem Song, von den Counting Crows glaube ich. 

Das ist ein ganz wunderbarer Bericht Minimax , vielen Dank dafür und Petri Heil zu Leuchtplötz und Katzenfisch. Sonnenbarsch gibt es bestimmt auch, vielleicht ist das ein guter Grund, noch weitere Landpartien - mit oder ohne Kaffeeklatsch - zu organisieren.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wirklich wunderbare Berichte aus dem Land der Landpartien 

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal, so in einer ramontischen Nacht und Nebel Aktion, den Swim im Nachbars Garten besuchen......glaube auf dem OCC Zettel stand noch nie ein 50cm Koi Karpfen


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> "They've got catfish on the table...."
> Aus irgendeinem Song, von den Counting Crows glaube ich.


Ich glaube das war Walking in Memphis, von Leonard Cohn, Super Song. Wurde glaube ich auch mal von Cher gecovert


----------



## rhinefisher

Die Amis essen mehr "Cat Fish" als Huhn.. .
Klasse Berichte und Bilder - ganz dickes Petri euch allen..!

PS: Katzenwelse sind wirklich tolle Aquarienbewohner - die sind schlau.


----------



## Niklas32

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war Walking in Memphis, von Leonard Cohn, Super Song. Wurde glaube ich auch mal von Cher gecovert


Der gute Mann heißt aber Marc


----------



## Mescalero

Und: "They've got gospel in the air..."
Da schließt sich der Kreis. Der Ükel hat schließlich auch einen Missionsauftrag und verkündet die frohe Botschaft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Amis essen mehr "Cat Fish" als Huhn.. .
> Klasse Berichte und Bilder - ganz dickes Petri euch allen..!
> 
> PS: Katzenwelse sind wirklich tolle Aquarienbewohner - die sind schlau.


Die schmecken echt gut, habe mich in Florida im Brackwasserbereich mal eine Zeit von den schwarzen regelrecht ernährt,
ca. 50 Stk. bis max. 50cm gefangen!  
Die haben Widerhakenpfeilkanten an den Brustflossendornen, da muss man echt aufpassen! Sie selber auch, wenn sie sich damit selber speeren und zu einem Mettwurstkringel im Drill machen!


----------



## Niklas32

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> habe mich in Florida im Brackwasserbereich mal eine Zeit von den schwarzen regelrecht ernährt


Ich weiß auch nicht, aber irgendwie klingt das falsch


----------



## Dace

Petri zu deinem schönen Rotauge und der Schleie. Interessanter Bericht und - wie immer- tolle Fotos geomas 


geomas schrieb:


> Zweimal wurde der Wafter direkt nach dem Auswerfen genommen, erstaunlich.



Für Rotaugen ein nicht ungewöhnliches Beißverhalten. Auftreibende Brotkruste am Haken und/oder ein kurzes bewegen des Köders löst nicht selten diesen Effekt aus, dass das Rotauge unmittelbar beißt. Eine ideale Kombination mit Schwingspitze in stehenden oder langsam fließenden Gewässern.



geomas schrieb:


> Das lose Füttern



"loose feed" hat neben Liquid-Bread bei mir in letzten Jahren das "normale Anfutter" fast verdrängt. Die Wirkung war für mich jedenfalls gerade auf Schleien zum Beispiel wesentlich effektiver.

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> ich reiche auch noch eine kurzen Bericht vom Sonntag ein



Auch dir Minimax Petri zu deinem Potpourri-Fang  und informativen Bericht und Fotos. Deine kreative Skizzen sind immer wieder spannend anzusehen. 


Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der Ükel hat schließlich auch einen Missionsauftrag und verkündet die frohe Botschaft


Haben wir?
OK - dann such ich mal Schwert und Kettenhemd.
Ein paar ketzerische Spinner werde ich hier schnell finden.
Ich werde es bestimmt mögen, mit Feuer und Schwert die Spinner zu bekehren... .


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich werde es bestimmt mögen, mit Feuer und Schwert die Spinner zu bekehren... .


Du solltest dich dann im Raubfischforum als Mod bewerben, da wäre so etwas echt hilfreich. Hier im Ükel ist das sicher nicht von Nöten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Haben wir?
> OK - dann such ich mal Schwert und Kettenhemd.
> Ein paar ketzerische Spinner werde ich hier schnell finden.
> Ich werde es bestimmt mögen, mit Feuer und Schwert die Spinner zu bekehren... .


Also für die Investment-Spinner der innewohnenden obernervigen Youtube Comdirect Werbung hast du meinen Segen, mach sie nieder, ein für alle mal !


----------



## PirschHirsch

AdGuard auf die Kiste, dann wirbt da nix mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom See...


----------



## Mescalero

Bist du mit dem Schiff unterwegs?


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom See...




Das sieht doch gut aus, der Kescher ist schon im Wasser, da wird was kommen ... viel Glück und

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bist du mit dem Schiff unterwegs?


Vom Steg.
Mag ich zwar nicht besonders aber mal versuchen.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil, das wird schon klappen. Ich meine ein paar 40+ Barsche erkannt zu haben.


----------



## Mescalero

Am See war ich heute übrigens auch, ich klappere gerade die Gewässer der Umgebung, für die es Tageskarten gibt, ab.

Ich wollte unserem lieben Minimax nacheifern und versuchen, Katzenwels zu finden. Mit Tauwurm. Leider ist meine Schachtel im Kühlschrank gekippt - alle Würmer kaputt und bereits in den Zustand der Zersetzung übergegangen. 
Im örtlichen Wurmfachgeschäft gab es keine ("kriegmer erst morgen wieder ") und so mussten Dendros reichen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Der See besteht aus dem 4ha Hauptwasser und zwei kleinen von Bächen gespeisten Tümpeln, die wiederum den großen Teich speisen. Alles sehr flach und schlammig.

Erst habe ich es mit der Pose probiert, dann auf Grund und mehrfach die Stelle gewechselt. In einem der Vorteiche zogen kleine Döbel ihre Bahnen und so einer (25cm) biss schließlich an. Dabei sollte es bleiben, eine magere Ausbeute für zwei Stunden. 
Sehen konnte ich außerdem einen stattlichen Karpfen und in nur 10cm tiefem Wasser große Trupps Jungfische, vermischt mit Elritzen. Was die hier wohl verloren haben? Immerhin ein Beleg für gutes Wasser.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs. Der letzte Test vor GW läuft gut. Eben gab es einen alten Bekannten. Der alte Seepockige Brassenrecke vom vorletzten Sonntag findet auch Mais als Köder ansprechend.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406772
> 
> Der Orangene Backenbart ist echte Pigmentierung, keine Krankheit oder Verletzung, zoomt rein und seht selbst.



Ein sogenanntes Cutthroat Roach, sehr schön.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil, das wird schon klappen. Ich meine ein paar 40+ Barsche erkannt zu haben.



Fast richtig. Waren kleinere Karpfen....


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Es läuft rund. Jetzt gab es einen 55er Döbel. Ein harter Kämpfer.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Berichte und Fische, Männer.
Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das ist mein Abend: Jetzt gab es einen 62 er Brassen.


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil an euch. Wuemmehunter du räumst ja heute voll ab, Respekt dafür. Ich freu mich schon auf GW mit dir zu quatschen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das ist mein Abend: Jetzt gab es einen 62 er Brassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406827



Petri Heil!
Der Zolli sagt aber 60cm...


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Der Zolli sagt aber 60cm...


Proffi, das ist doch ein echter Männerzolli, da kommt es auf 1 - 2 cm nicht an


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Dann hab ich vor lauter Aufregung nicht richtig abgelesen. Aber 60 cm sind mir auch recht!


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab schon wieder völlig den Überblick vor Lauter Tollen Fischen, Fangmeldungen und Berichten verloren, einstweilen kann ich nur ein verwirrtes und herzliche Petri in die Runde werfen.
Irr ich mich, oder hat der Ükel in den letzten Wochen ordentlich Dampf aufm Kessel?


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Der Zolli sagt aber 60cm...


Der Rüssel steht doch über, das macht locker 3 bis 4cm aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der Rüssel steht doch über, das macht locker 3 bis 4cm aus.



Den Spruch haste von deiner Frau.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Für „relativ klein und relativ standfest” kann ich das Cygnet Specialist Tripod empfehlen. Man braucht (so ich das recht erinnere) noch einen passenden Bankstick als Mittelsäule.





Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Cygnet ist mir sympathisch. Ich werde mal recherchieren wo man das bekommt.



Ich habe das Cygnet seit längerem bei meiner mobilen Angelei im Einsatz. Auch ich kann es sehr empfehlen. Ein kleiner Bankstick muss tatsächlich dazugekauft werden. Wenn man diesen noch mit einem Teleelement wählt, hat man ein sehr versatiles und dennoch kompaktes System für nahezu alle Uferverhältnisse.


----------



## Kanten

Minimax schrieb:


> Irr ich mich, oder hat der Ükel in den letzten Wochen ordentlich Dampf aufm Kessel?


Bin ja erst paar Wochen hier, also keine Ahnung. Aber ist eine echt geile Community. Die schmutzige Finger Schleimbombenangler sind schon ne Truppe für sich.


----------



## Minimax

Menemen schrieb:


> Die schmutzige Finger Schleimbombenangler


Einige von uns schmutzige-Finger-Schleimbombenangler sind übrigens ein bisschen empfindlich was Lustige Benamungen betrifft. Just sayin'.


----------



## seatrout61

Diese Woche ist leider nur ein Ansitz möglich...kleiner Teich...Bedingungen ok, 18°C wenig Wind und der 80%ige Regen ist GsD ausgeblieben...Montagen wie gehabt 2 Ruten mit MF und 1 mit Futterkorb...Köder Dumbells, Wafter und Schneemann...Bisse null...wie immer sozusagen.

Interessanter fand ich das lange über-Gott-und-die Welt-Gespräch mit einem alten Hasen (84J. - Respekt), der mit 2 Posenruten und Made/Maiskombi den Schleien im Gehölz nachstellte...heute 6 Std und gestern 4 Std...und ebenfalls beide Male Schneider blieb....nicht das ich ihm den Schneider gönne...aber wenn alte Hasen nix fangen, fühlt man sich nicht ganz so "alleine"...ihr wisst hoffentlich wie ich es meine...zumal wir mit unterschiedlichen Methoden und Ködern auf denselben Zielfisch unterwegs waren.

Nach dem Urlaub (ab DO , aber ohne Angeln) wird wieder angegriffen...wir waren uns einig, das wir tolle Vereinsgewässer und damit die Qual der Wahl haben.


----------



## Mescalero

Menemen schrieb:


> ...schmutzige Finger Schleimbombenangler....


Ich habe gerade eine Netflix Wikingerserie gesehen, in einer Folge sagt Gabelbart "Man kann das nicht anders als als Beleidigung verstehen." Zack, Kurzschwert in die Eingeweide.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Netflix Wikingerserie gesehen, in einer Folge sagt Gabelbart "Man kann das nicht anders als als Beleidigung verstehen." Zack, Kurzschwert in die Eingeweide.


Einige von uns sind ja in letzter Zeit ganz sanft, zahm und tolerant geworden, das war auch schonmal anders, 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Prinzessin Minimax





Minimax schrieb:


> Königin! Du unverschämter Lümmel!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Menemen schrieb:


> Bin ja erst paar Wochen hier, also keine Ahnung. Aber ist eine echt geile Community. Die schmutzige Finger Schleimbombenangler sind schon ne Truppe für sich.


Wo hast du die schon mal gesehen? Jedenfalls nicht hier ...

Der Ükel-Angler ist ein vornehmer und professioneller Gentleman,
der führt eine Reinigungseinheit mit sich und handelt gefangene Fische wie insbesondere Brassen dermaßen geschickt und professionell im Griff, dass kaum etwas Schleim anhaften kann. Danach kommt das spezielle Waschläppchen mit Reinungsbehälter zum Einsatz, so dass restliche Spuren von Schleim, Blut, Wurm & Made und dergleichen sehr einfach entfernt werden können. Zudem gehört ein gutes und ausreichendes Handtuch einfach zur Grundausstattung, so dass die Finger immer rein bleiben und der Rutengriff auch.
Kein abwischen in der Hose usw. 

Und die Fingernägel werden auch regelmäßig überprüft und gereinigt.
Außerdem werden Kescher benutzt, die sogar modern und selbstreinigend sind, und damit ungewünschte Substanzen Übertragung von Fisch auf Angler verhindern.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo hast du die schon mal gesehen? Jedenfalls nicht hier ...
> 
> Der Ükel-Angler ist ein vornehmer und professioneller Gentleman,
> der führt eine Reinigungseinheit mit sich und handelt gefangene Fische wie insbesondere Brassen dermaßen geschickt und professionell im Griff, dass kaum etwas Schleim anhaften kann. Danach kommt das spezielle Waschläppchen mit Reinungsbehälter zum Einsatz, so dass restliche Spuren von Schleim, Blut, Wurm & Made und dergleichen sehr einfach entfernt werden können. Zudem gehört ein gutes und ausreichendes Handtuch einfach zur Grundausstattung, so dass die Finger immer rein bleiben und der Rutengriff auch.
> Kein abwischen in der Hose usw.
> 
> Und die Fingernägel werden auch regelmäßig überprüft und gereinigt.


Ganz genau! Und jeden zweiten Samstag ist Badetag!


----------



## seatrout61

...warum habe  ich jetzt ein Bild meiner Kindheit vor Augen ...Samstag abend zu dritt hintereinander ins selbe Badewasser....

...aber Handtuch und Reinigungsmittel habe ich immer am Wasser dabei...nur am Schleim mangelt es


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Und jeden zweiten Samstag ist Badetag!





seatrout61 schrieb:


> Samstag abend zu dritt ins selbe Wasser.



... ich bin aber der erste ...


----------



## Finke20

Heute kommt man ja, wider nicht mit dem lesen nach. So viele schöne Fische und lesenswerte Berichte.
Ich bin begeistert was da alles ans Band gegangen ist   .


----------



## Ti-it

#Schleimbombenangler

Mein heutiger Beitrag hierzu:

War heute für einen Kurzansitz mit Hundeleberwurst am Wasser. Leberwurst im Drennan Minimadenkorb und zwei Tauwürmer am Haken. 3 sichere Bisse versemmelt - die Würmer waren allerdings unversehrt. Also ging ich davon aus, die hatten den Korb im Maul.
Die Leberwurst war zu weich fürn Haken. Improvisation: Leberwurst mit irgendwas binden. Paniermehl hatte ich nicht zur Hand und Angelzeit noch 15 min. Trockene Blumenerde aus Omas Blumenkasten schien mir für gut geeignet. Fragt nicht wie ich nach der Kneterei aussah. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass mein Wurst-Erde-Teig beim ersten Wurf 5 m neben dem Haken ins Wasser einschlug.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Tobias85

geomas schrieb:


> Zweimal wurde der Wafter direkt nach dem Auswerfen genommen, erstaunlich.


Sowas hatte ich auch vor zwei/drei Jahren am See. Vor mir recht flaches Wasser, ich hatte etwas seitlich vor der tiefen Kante gefeedert. Als nichts beißen wollte ist der Korb mit nem lieblosen Schlenker einfach irgendwo vor mir im Flachwasser gelandet, Mais am Haken und der Biss kam fast sofort, weitere 20 oder so folgten direkt. Grade Plötzen schätze ich als unglaublich visuellen Fisch ein. Was spanend aussieht wird sofort genommen - quasi die Forelle des kleinen Mannes.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Kann man ein Fotostativ als Rutenablage umbauen? Dann bräuchte ich nicht neu kaufen....


Der Experte ist da ganz klar Georg. Da ich aber auch ein großes, ziemlich stabiles Fotostativ habe, kam ich auf den gleichen Gedanken. Habe festgestellt, dass sich die Plastik-Rutenablage eines meiner ganz billigen Rutenhalter wunderbar auf das Stativgewinde schrauben lässt und dort auch fest sitzt. Da das Plastik dem Stativgewinde nichts entgegenzusetzen hat, passiert letzterem dabei ja auch nichts. Habe zwar nicht vor, am Wochenende groß mit Grundmontage zu angeln, aber trotzdem werd ich das Konstrukt mal mit an die Weser nehmen - nur für den Fall.



Minimax schrieb:


> Einige von uns sind ja in letzter Zeit ganz sanft, zahm und tolerant geworden, das war auch schonmal anders,


Oh, ich mag unsere wilden Zeiten.  Aber sag Minimax, bist du nachtragend, oder wieso Erinnerst du dich an solche Vorfälle von vor über 3 Jahren? Muss ich Angst haben?


----------



## Tobias85

Und allen Fängern natürlich ein ganz herzliches Petri - wieder so viele Fische und tolle Berichte in so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Minimax

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, ich mag unsere wilden Zeiten.  Aber sag @Minimax, bist du nachtragend, oder wieso Erinnerst du dich an solche Vorfälle von vor über 3 Jahren?


Mein Lieber, das ist mir einfach noch als eine lustige Sequenz neben vielen anderen im Gedächtnis aus den schönen wilden alten Zeiten im Gedächtnis behalten.

Damals als jede knallharte Fachsimpelei oder Jeder Bericht im Ükel in sekundenschnelle ins offtopic und ins positiv Absurde umschlagen konnte. Herrlich.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Muss ich Angst haben?


Ja, natürlich, wie wir alle. Wie könnte es anders sein:





Hg
H.P. Minimax


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, meine Wenigkeit ist auch wieder daheim. War ein klasse Abend. Erfolgreich war ich auch mit der Kamera, die ich im Esszimmer der Johnnies stehen hatte. Es sind wirklich beeindruckende Bewegtbilder geworden. Ich werde sie am Wochenende dabeihaben. Hier schon mal ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## Tobias85

Kinovorstellung am Abend, das wird ja immer besser. Und der Trailer sieht vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406844


"Naaa-nanananahhh-naa!!....ping..ping..ping.." Ich sehe deutliche Einflüsse von Wolfgang Petersen.


----------



## Mescalero

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Habe festgestellt, dass sich die Plastik-Rutenablage eines meiner ganz billigen Rutenhalter wunderbar auf das Stativgewinde schrauben lässt und dort auch fest sitzt. Da das Plastik dem Stativgewinde nichts entgegenzusetzen hat, passiert letzterem dabei ja auch nichts.


Danke für den Gedankenanstoß!
Es stimmt natürlich, die Stativgewinde sind aus Metall, die billigen V-förmigen Plastikablagen aus weichem Nylonzeugs. So ein Ding habe ich mit Sicherheit rumliegen, wahrscheinlich mehrfach (unterm Autositz, in den tausend Ritzen im Kofferraum, in einer meiner vielen Handtaschen....) und probiere einfach, ein Gewinde _reinzuschneiden._ Vorbohren auf Gewindedurchmesser minus Steigung, das ist mir noch aus der Schlosserlehre aus den 80s bekannt. Mein Lehrmeister dreht sich bestimmt gerade in der Grube um...


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder völlig den Überblick vor Lauter Tollen Fischen, Fangmeldungen und Berichten verloren, einstweilen kann ich nur ein verwirrtes und herzliche Petri in die Runde werfen.
> Irr ich mich, oder hat der Ükel in den letzten Wochen ordentlich Dampf aufm Kessel?



Da schließ ich mich an und du irrst nicht man kommt kaum hinterher bei so vielen tollen Fischen und Gewässern

an Alle ein dickes Petri Heil



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss auch mal, so in einer ramontischen Nacht und Nebel Aktion, den Swim im Nachbars Garten besuchen......glaube auf dem OCC Zettel stand noch nie ein 50cm Koi Karpfen



So führe mich nicht in Versuchung meine haben auch schon locker 50-60cm...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Hitzacker* ist nicht aus der Welt, schick mir deine Anschrift per PN.
Koi werden gemäß den OCC-Statuten schon als eigene Art gewertet, oder?

*da war ich Anfang 90 schon mal auf einem Open Air. Hin getrampt! Jüngeren Leuten müsste man das erklären, die gibt es hier im Ükel aber nicht.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe das Cygnet seit längerem bei meiner mobilen Angelei im Einsatz. Auch ich kann es sehr empfehlen. Ein kleiner Bankstick muss tatsächlich dazugekauft werden. Wenn man diesen noch mit einem Teleelement wählt, hat man ein sehr versatiles und dennoch kompaktes System für nahezu alle Uferverhältnisse.



Problematisch bei den (billigen) Cygnet-Banksticks in meinem Bestand ist die kleine Schraube zum Fixieren des Auszugs - die ist nicht qualitativ bestenfalls „naja”.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petris an die Elbe und an einen geheimen See mit Steg, lieber Wuemmehunter und Professor Tinca !
Danke für Eure Berichte, ausnahmsweise kommt von mir mal ein „man kommt mit dem Lesen kaum noch nach”.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hin getrampt!



Ich bin mal mit einem Freund in den 70-zigern bis nach Rijeka (Kroatien) getrampt. Austria war schwierig, da sind wir schwer durchgekommen, die haben es mit Trampern nicht so gehabt. Mal zur Schule trampen war eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches wenn der Bus weg war.

Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Endlich habe ich es geschafft den erneuerten Steg einzuweihen leider hatte ich nur 2 Stündchen gesamt Zeit da aber mein Handwagen zur Zeit immer gepackt ist, kein Problem







Schneider bin ich nicht geblieben eine Güster erlöste mich und natürlich wieder mal u 30






dann war eine Weile nichts bis auf einmal meine Baitrunner richtig Schnur gab, Anhieb und alles fest nichts ging dann ein wenig Tauziehen und siehe da es löste sich, keine Drill eher Tauziehen, dann kam er zum Vorschein der Ü 70 Schlangendöbel aber Petrus war mir nicht hold 6m vorm Kescher stieg er aus und zeigte mir die kalte Flosse...  

aber eine Güster erbarmte sich dann doch noch und siehe da ich kann doch Ü 30 






Die Ruten waren mal wieder die üblichen Cormoran Blackstar mit den Shimanos und mein Sportexeigenbau und Balzerrolle, simple Grundmontage fertig 4er Hakenvorfach, Crosslockwirbel, Gummiperle und Birnenblei 40gr.
Kein Anfutter, Köder Dosenmais/Made und Tauwurm/Dendrobena.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Petri Astacus74 zu den schönen Güstern! Tja, so ein Verlust ist immer "schmerzhaft" - hilft nur eins, morgen wieder an die gleiche Stelle.

Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> hilft nur eins, morgen wieder an die gleiche Stelle.



Leider keine Zeit Gerät für das Wochenende packen


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute explodieren, exportieren, explodingens, ach was, ich habe ein mir unbekanntes Gewässer erkundet.





Schön ists dort, sicher einen weiteren Ausflug wert.

Nach einer extrem anstrengenden Umrundung des Teiches habe ich es mit den üblichen Ledger-Taktiken versucht. Um es kurz zu machen: das war nicht so schlau. Die Pose zum Einsatz zu bringen wäre wohl angebrachter gewesen. Es gab wenige Bisse, die ich alle nicht „verwerten” konnte. 
An der leichten klassischen Quivertip dann ein wunderbar deutlicher Biß, Fisch hängt, zieht kräftig. Gute Tinca? Karpfen von Küchengröße oder gar ein dicker Giebel, ne sehr feiste Karausche? Die feine Rute biegt sich durch, die Carbomatic-Bremse schnurrt, der Fisch in der Nähe des Kescherkopfes, dann ist er weg.

Landen konnte ich eine ziemlich zerfledderte Rotfeder. Verdammte Axt! Immer wieder die Hechte! Naja, eine Deadbait-Rute ist auf dem Weg.

Es gab danach noch wenige halbherzige Bisse, das nächste Mal kommt neben der Hechtrute einen Friedfisch-Posenrute mit.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Gute Tinca?



Traumhaftes Gewässer Georg, das riecht ja förmlich nach Schleie mit der Poserute und Liftmethode.

Tight lines


----------



## Tobias85

Da schließe ich mich an, der Teich wirkt unglaublich idyllisch. Da macht das Angeln sicherlich auch Spaß, wenn sich am Köder so gar nichts tut.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Jüngeren Leuten müsste man das erklären, die gibt es hier im Ükel aber nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich an und du irrst nicht man kommt kaum hinterher bei so vielen tollen Fischen und Gewässern
> 
> an Alle ein dickes Petri Heil
> 
> 
> 
> So führe mich nicht in Versuchung meine haben auch schon locker 50-60cm...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Oh, hallo Nachbar


----------



## Grobi112

Guten Morgen allerseits.
Mal aufbrassen, ob das hier angebracht ist, aber ich probiere es einfach mal:

"Warum machst Du eigentlich immer so bescheuerte Wortspiele mit Fischen?"
- "Wels Spaß macht!"
"Mir aber nicht..."
-"Das kann Dorsch wohl nicht wahr sein!"
"HÖR SOFORT AUF!"
-"Warum denn gleich so Barsch?"
"STOP DAS!"
-"Das Lachs ich mir doch jetzt nicht verbieten."
"NOCH EIN FISCH UND ES KNALLT!"
-"Aal right..."


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 

Petri zu den Güstern.
Was mich sehr freut das du ein Anhänger der alten Sitzkippen bist, deine hast du ganz schön erweitert-umgebaut. 
Ich nehme mal stark an sie dient dir nichtmehr als Sitzgelegenheit sondern eher zur Aufbewahrung. 
Hast du auch noch die passende Futterwanne dazu, die sind ja so als Ersatz nicht mehr zu bekommen.......stell sie doch mal vor.


----------



## Tikey0815

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits.
> Mal aufbrassen, ob das hier angebracht ist, aber ich probiere es einfach mal:
> 
> "Warum machst Du eigentlich immer so bescheuerte Wortspiele mit Fischen?"
> - "Wels Spaß macht!"
> "Mir aber nicht..."
> -"Das kann Dorsch wohl nicht wahr sein!"
> "HÖR SOFORT AUF!"
> -"Warum denn gleich so Barsch?"
> "STOP DAS!"
> -"Das Lachs ich mir doch jetzt nicht verbieten."
> "NOCH EIN FISCH UND ES KNALLT!"
> -"Aal right..."


Alles gut, da STÖR ich mich doch nicht dran


----------



## geomas

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits.
> Mal aufbrassen, ob das hier angebracht ist, aber ich probiere es einfach mal:
> 
> "Warum machst Du eigentlich immer so bescheuerte Wortspiele mit Fischen?"
> - "Wels Spaß macht!"
> "Mir aber nicht..."
> -"Das kann Dorsch wohl nicht wahr sein!"
> "HÖR SOFORT AUF!"
> -"Warum denn gleich so Barsch?"
> "STOP DAS!"
> -"Das Lachs ich mir doch jetzt nicht verbieten."
> "NOCH EIN FISCH UND ES KNALLT!"
> -"Aal right..."


Ich plötz gleich vor Lachen


----------



## Kanten

Was für Nasen hier...


----------



## geomas

So, liebe Leute, 
später werde ich noch nen Versuch an irgendeinem kleinen See oder großen Teich starten.
Und zwar mal ohne LiquiBread und ohne Dosenmais. Gefüttert werden soll ausschließlich mit kleinen Pellets (bunte Mischung).
Der Teich, den ich im Sinn habe, ist voll von ebenso kleinen wie blassen und leider sehr gierigen „Silvers”. Mal sehen, ob ich um diese „herumangeln” kann.
Ich weiß aber, daß es dort auch Tincas und schöne Brassen gibt. Katschi und PVA-Dingens sind im Gepäck. Ach ja, ne alte Hohlglas-Matche auch.


----------



## Mescalero

Viel Erfolg und Petri geomas , wenn es nicht klappt, um die Silvers herum zu angeln, probiere es doch einfach mal quer durch. Damit verwirrst du sie vielleicht und kommst so an Tinca und Abramis.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich um diese „herumangeln” kann.





Mescalero schrieb:


> probiere es doch einfach mal quer durch.


Wenn Angelmethaphern an ihre Grenzen stoßen.  

Ich glaube auch, das Geos Chance nur bei hinreichend grossen, robusten (ebenso wie das Futter) Ködern liegt, die die kleinis nicht schaffen, 12mm aufwärts und selbst das kriegt ne entschlossene verzweifelte Güster hin, erst recht bei ner Haarmontage mit freiem Haken.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Diese Erfahrung hat bestimmt jeder hier schon oft gemacht. 
Die netten Kleinis zuppeln an der Flocke oder BP und die Großen haben keine Chance. Rollt man einen tüchtigen Teig-Boilie mit Spucke zurecht, gibt es plötzlich überhaupt keine Bisse mehr. Aber dann! Wenn es dann knallt, hängt die bemooste Eminenz des Weihers dran! 

Aber ich trage Eulen nach Athen. Dem Geo braucht man so etwas nicht erzählen, wenn jemand die Friedlichen überlisten kann...


----------



## Niklas32

Ein Petri in die Runde. Das waren wieder tolle Berichte. Danke!

Besonders interessant fand ich ja den Bericht von Minimax über die Zwerge. Ich habe jahrelang jeden Sommer ein Gewässer mit starkem Zwergwelsbestand befischt. Interessanterweise war dort an einen Biss von einem Zwerg nicht vor der Dämmerung zu denken. Danach war ein Vorbeikommen an den Fischen nicht mehr möglich. Ich habe auch nie von Fängen im Tageslicht an diesem Gewässer gehört. Der See hat zwar eine Größe von 180 ha, ich habe aber über die Jahre die meisten Ecken bzw. Regionen und Buchten  beangelt. Keine Ahnung wohin sie tagsüber verschwanden. Nachts fing man sie an jeder Ecke, Bucht und im Freiwasser. 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Ükel-Angler ist ein vornehmer und professioneller Gentleman,
> der führt eine Reinigungseinheit mit sich und handelt gefangene Fische wie insbesondere Brassen dermaßen geschickt und professionell im Griff, dass kaum etwas Schleim anhaften kann. Danach kommt das spezielle Waschläppchen mit Reinungsbehälter zum Einsatz, so dass restliche Spuren von Schleim, Blut, Wurm & Made und dergleichen sehr einfach entfernt werden können. Zudem gehört ein gutes und ausreichendes Handtuch einfach zur Grundausstattung, so dass die Finger immer rein bleiben und der Rutengriff auch.
> Kein abwischen in der Hose usw.


Oh Gott, Oh Gott, ich sehe schon ich muss an mir arbeiten, wenn ich hier weiter berichten möchte. Zu meiner Schande muss ich eingestehen, dass ich vor lauter Fischgeilheit immer erst den Futterplatz anlege und danach das Handtuch hervorkrame. So passiert es immer wieder das die ersten 5 Futterhände und manchmal auch etwas Schleim vom ersten Fisch an der Hose landen. Ich gelobe Besserung.

Nachher geht es für mich an den schon länger vernachlässigten Waldsee. Ich bin gespannt. Das Futter ist gewissenhaft angemischt und zur richtigen Konsistenz verknetet. Jetzt nur noch schnell zwei Stunden arbeiten.


----------



## geomas

Erster Fisch: ein lütter Plötz auf 10mm Wafter. Immerhin farbenfroh und unversehrt, der Junior.
Ist wieder ein Traum hier auf dem Land.


----------



## skyduck

So gestern Abend ging es das letzte Mal vor dem Wochenendtrip ans Wasser. Heute Abend würde vielleicht auch noch gehen aber bei fast 30 Grad vielleicht nicht die beste Idee. Seit der großen Abfischaktion im Haus-See (angeblich haben sie nur 3 Tonnen Fisch entnommen) geht irgendwie gar nichts mehr. Letztes Mal konnte ich mit Mühe und Not 2 kleine Skimmer erwischen gestern ging gar nix. Trotz Methodfeeder mit Pellet, Feeder mit Pinkies und systematisches abfischen mit der Matchrute mit Dendro, Mais, Made, Pinkie und Softpellet nicht einmal ein Zupper.

Und schon geht das Spekulationskarussell wieder los. Liegt es an der Laichzeit? Am Abfischen? Oder suchen die Fische bei wärmeren Temperaturen den Platz nicht mehr auf? Gegen letzeres spricht das sich ein paar ordentliche Burschen schon das eine oder andere Flieggetier von der Oberfläche fischten. Allerdings war es auch fast windstill und das Wasser total ruhig.

Mal abwarten wie es übernächste Woche nach dem Urlaub ist...

Das Ereignis des Tages kam in Form eines Spinnboys, mit den ich schon des öfteren ganz nett geschnackt hatte, der mich fragte ob er etwas neben mir ein paar Würfe machen dürfte.

Habe ich natürlich bejaht. Beim dritten Wurf gab es einen Riesenschwall, seine Rute bog sich und - weg, Aussteiger. Der Kollege natürlich wild am fluchen aber direkt weiter gemacht, nach 3 Würfen das selbe Spiel nochmal und der verwendete Köder sah aus wie in die Presse gesteckt. Er den Köder gewechselt und direkt die nächste Attacke. Es war kurz ein richtig guter Schnabeldöbel zu sehen, der dann abermals nach ca. 20 Sekunden ausstieg. Der Kollege war fix und alle und pfefferte seine Rute ins Gras. Ich munterte ihn auf, es nochmal zu versuchen. Er hat dann einen wesentlich größeren Köder und Haken montiert und beim vierten oder fünten Wurf kam tatsächlich wieder die Attacke. 

Ich bin ihn dann natürlich zur Hilfe geeilt und habe dieses Prachtstück keschern dürfen, der hat echt wild in dem flachen Wasser gekämpft. Hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Habe dann auch gerne noch ein schönes Foto für den Kollegen gemacht. Spinnangeln ist ja eigentlich so gar nicht meins aber wenn man das so live sieht, auch die Größe juckt es schon was....  97 cm das Prachtstück.

Also mit ganz unükeligen Gedanken, bis demnächst!!

Achso da es da schon fast dunkel war habe ich eingepackt und konnte beim reinholen dann eine kleine Brasse am Methodfeeder landen, also wirklich keinen Biss gesehen aber das war dann wohl die Belohnung für den Beistand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich bin ihn dann natürlich zur Hilfe geeilt und habe dieses Prachtstück keschern dürfen, der hat echt wild in dem flachen Wasser gekämpft. Hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Habe dann auch gerne noch ein schönes Foto für den Kollegen gemacht. Spinnangeln ist ja eigentlich so gar nicht meins aber wenn man das so live sieht, auch die Größe juckt es schon was....  97 cm das Prachtstück.


Ui Ui Ui, der sieht hinten seltsam aus   - ein Futterfisch, und solch Verknusperer wäre schon ein Fabulum ...
Dafür spricht auch die seltsam besinnungslose Rumbeißerei.


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ui Ui Ui, der sieht hinten seltsam aus   - ein Futterfisch, und solch Verknusperer wäre schon ein Fabulum ...
> Dafür spricht auch die seltsam besinnungslose Rumbeißerei.


ich gebe es gerne zu... Ich verstehe kein Wort . Magst du es mir erklären? Wie gesagt die Räuber sind nicht so meins....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Nochmal in einem Kurzsatz, um dem Thread nicht aus der primären Spur zu bringen:
Der gezeigte (eben nicht kleine) Esox sieht angebissen aus und hat sich auch typisch extrem verhalten - alles oder nichts für jegliches Futter, um weiter zu leben.


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler Danke, jetzt hat es auch ein Depp wie ich verstanden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dabei brauchst du dich wahrlich nicht als Depp zu fühlen, Dirk.
Sowas steht für viele andere außerhalb der möglichen Realität.
Darüber könnten wir in GW trefflich weiter schnacken ...


----------



## Mescalero

#stativ 

Voilá:




Keine dauerhafte Lösung und überhaupt nicht professionell, einstweilen bis ich ein vernünftiges Stativ habe, wird es aber gehen. Danke an Tobias85 für den Tipp!


----------



## Tobias85

Schaut doch brauchbar aus. Meinen Kugelkopf baue ich dafür aber ganz ab, möchte den beim hantieren nicht irgendwie mit Futter versauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die gelbe Ruten-Ziel-Gabel hat etwas, genau da grell und nicht mehr!


----------



## Minimax

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits.
> Mal aufbrassen, ob das hier angebracht ist, aber ich probiere es einfach mal:
> 
> "Warum machst Du eigentlich immer so bescheuerte Wortspiele mit Fischen?"
> - "Wels Spaß macht!"
> "Mir aber nicht..."
> -"Das kann Dorsch wohl nicht wahr sein!"
> "HÖR SOFORT AUF!"
> -"Warum denn gleich so Barsch?"
> "STOP DAS!"
> -"Das Lachs ich mir doch jetzt nicht verbieten."
> "NOCH EIN FISCH UND ES KNALLT!"
> -"Aal right..."





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Alles gut, da STÖR ich mich doch nicht dran





geomas schrieb:


> Ich plötz gleich vor Lachen





Menemen schrieb:


> Was für Nasen hier...



Ich bin entsetzt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt.





Minimax schrieb:


> Einige von uns sind ja in letzter Zeit ganz sanft, zahm und tolerant geworden, das war auch schonmal anders,


*Honi soit qui mal y pense *​​​


----------



## Mescalero

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schaut doch brauchbar aus. Meinen Kugelkopf baue ich dafür aber ganz ab, möchte den beim hantieren nicht irgendwie mit Futter versauen.


Hast natürlich recht, den braucht man ohnehin nicht. Ich habe ihn jetzt auch abgeschraubt.


----------



## Niklas32

Guten Abend. Ein ausführlicher Bericht folgt morgen früh. Nur so viel sei gesagt, die Kleinfische waren in prächtiger Laune.


----------



## geomas

Bei mir gabs auch nur Kleinfisch, aber genießen konnte ich die Stunden am Wasser dennoch. 
Ich hatte perfekten Schutz gegen den recht starken Wind, an anderen Gewässern wäre ein so entspanntes Angeln kaum denkbar gewesen.






Schöner kleiner See oder großer Teich. Immer wieder gab es heftiges Geruckel an den Halmen - das ließ hoffen, aber leider biß kein kerniger Fisch.
Erstaunlich war wieder mal, wie es manche Plötz und Rotfedern schaffen, sich selbst zu haken. Der Köder viel zu groß und dennoch sitzt der Haken (Haarvorfach) perfekt. 

Irgendwann werde ich mal mit ganz leichtem Gepäck um den Teich rum und sehen, ob es dort noch andere brauchbare Angelstellen gibt. 
Heute habe ich von einem kaputten Steg aus geangelt, der für meinen Geschmack zu viel Vibrationen ins Wasser geschickt hat.


----------



## Mescalero

Der Teich sieht wunderbar aus und beherbergt bestimmt noch allerhand. 
Dieses Schilfgewackel habe ich in letzter Zeit auch oft beobachtet, ebenso zahlreiche Blubberblasen aber keine Bisse. Dafür massig Action von Karpfen vor allem direkt am Ufer. Ich denke ja, dass die und vielleicht auch Brasse & Co. im Moment nur "das Eine" im Kopf haben und kaum fressen. 

Andererseits hat der Prof. gleich einen ganzen Haufen Karpfen gefangen, Niklas und Wuemme dicke Brassen....wer weiß...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas 

Traumhaftes Gewässer und die richtige Rute zum passenden Moment. 

Bei mir gab es gestern noch eine Neuerwerbung in Form meiner 3. Quick Shadow Centrepin.






Nach etwas feintuning gehts ab damit ans Wasser. 

Hat eigentlich schon einer die neue Quick 4 Trent im Sortiment und getestet ?
Preislich wäre die aktuell mit 65,99€ so billig wie die Quick Shadow bei ihrer der Einführung.......der Preisanstieg war dann aber schon vorprogrammiert auf teils 75€.
Auf der HP von DAM wird die Quick 4 Trent auf den Bildern als Trent 3 dargestellt, es hat sich seit den 70ern ncihts bei den Herstellen was Fotos angeht verändert 

Eine NGT Dynamic wäre auch noch so ne Rolle wo ich gerne mal versuchen würde, gibts hierzu Erfahrungen ? 
Preislich wäre diese Pin noch interessanter als die DAM.


----------



## Slappy

Und erneut ein beschämendes und mit Neid begleitetes Petri an alle die am Wasser waren obgleich ihr dabei erfolgreich gewesen seid oder nicht 

Ich muss heute unbedingt noch meine Sommerreifen aufziehen (hoffentlich diesmal ohne Probleme, bisher war immer etwas schief gegangen.) dann noch mal im Garten den Boden auflockern bevor es Gewittern soll und saugen soll ich auch noch. Mit etwas Glück schaffe ich es dann vor dem Nachtdienst kurz ans Wasser. 



Das ist mein Stativ. 





Oben einfach soweit aufgebohrt das dieses Innenleben Platz hat und dann noch verklebt. 







Nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber es funktioniert! 

Ansonsten hab ich in der Nähe 2 Schränke gefunden die zu verschenken waren. Jetzt kann ich mein ganzes geräusel bald schön sortiert in der Wohnung lagern. 







Ich muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich da einen Rutenstänger einbaue der ausziehbar ist. Und das möglichst ohne zusätzliche Kosten.... Muss mich mal dur mein Restholz wühlen.


----------



## Tobias85

Oh, wer lebt denn da in dem Terrarium?


----------



## Niklas32

Guten Morgen,

ein prächtiges Gewässer konntest du da Befischen, lieber geomas.

Für mich ging es gestern mit einer leichten Pickerrute und der OCC an den kleinen Waldsee. Das Hauptziel sollte im Natur genießen, Motivation tanken und vielleicht einem klitzekleinen Rotfederlein für die OCC liegen. 
Zügig waren zwei Plätze gefunden und ebenso schnell mit etwas Futter vorbereitet. An der Pickerrute habe ich einen kleinen Drennan Gripmesh Korb in 20g montiert. Dieser hat sich in den letzten Monaten zu meinem Lieblingskorb entwickelt. Für die OCC habe ich einen dünnen 4g Waggler gewählt. 






Zuerst sollte die Pickerrute ins Wasser, kurz danach wollte ich die OCC folgen lassen. Soweit sollte es allerdings nicht kommen, da sich in weniger als 2 Sekunden nach dem Auftreffen des Korbes auf dem Boden die Spitze bereits bog und der erste Fisch am Haken hing. Nach diesem doch recht kleinen Plötz folgten in den nächsten zwei Würfen eine kleine Brachse und eine schicke Güster.






Die reiche Fischpalette reichte mir fürs erste und so wurde vom Madenpaket auf ein dickes Maiskorn umgestellt. Die OCC sollte ja schließlich auch noch zu Wasser gelassen werden. Das Maiskorn fand weniger interessierte Abnehmer. Nur ab und an gab es mal einen kleinen Zupfer in der Spitze. So konnte ich mich in Ruhe um die OCC kümmern und schon bald den ersten kleinen Fisch fangen.






Dieser entpuppte sich auch direkt als die erhoffte Rotfeder. Nach einigen weiteren Fischen, Rotfedern sollten letztlich doch den Großteil der Fänge ausmachen, gewöhnten sich die Fische auch an das an der anderen Rute angebotene Maiskorn und nahmen dieses dankend an. So kam ich langsam aber sicher ins Rudern bei der Verwendung von zwei Ruten. Daher landete meist nur eine im Wasser. Nach einigen Fischen wechselte ich immer die Rute und konnte so eine illustre Runde aus Rotfedern und Rotaugen Zusammenfangen. Zwischendurch kam neben den ganzen Minis auch immer mal ein Exemplar der Mittelklasse.











Als es dann Zeit für ein gegrilltes Abendessen wurde, wollte ich den Plagegeistern entgehen und beköderte einen größeren  Haken mit 2-3 großen Maiskörnern. Allerdings blieb selbst damit kaum Ruhe zum Essen, da es doch regelmäßig zupfte. Zwei mal hat es sogar eine Mittelklasserotfeder geschafft sich das ganze Paket hereinzuschlingen und sich zu Haken. 

Nach dem Essen versuchte ich mich an verschiedenen Ködern. Dabei musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass weder Halibut-Pellets noch Fakemaiskörner einen einzelnen Zupfer zu Tage förderten. Kleine Gummi-Würmer brachten zumindest ein zwei Zupfer in der Absinkphase, danach allerdings auch nicht mehr. Zwischendurch habe ich immer ungläubig normalen Mais montiert, nur um in Sekundenbruchteilen wieder Bisse zu bekommen. 
Irgendwann, die Sonne war schon längst hinter den Bäumen verschwunden, ließ die Bissfrequenz am Feederspot nach. Ich dachte mir dabei nicht viel und ließ die Montage mit einem dicken Maiskorn am kleinen Haken einfach liegen. Ich hatte mich inzwischen etwas auf die OCC eingeschossen und bot einige Maden im Mittelwasser an, in der Hoffnung vielleicht noch einen der rar gesäten Barsche ans Band zu bekommen. Die Rotfedern herrschten allerdings mit harter Hand in dieser Wasserschicht und attackierten meine Maden immer umgehend. So gab ich irgendwann das Barschprojekt auf und experimentierte mit der Maiskorngröße, um die etwas besseren Exemplare herauszufiltern. 
Ganz nebenbei bemerkte ich plötzlich das die Spitze der Pickerrute erschlafft war, ich straffte etwas nach nur um die Spitze zwei Sekunden später wieder erschlaffen zu sehen. Im nächsten Moment bog sie sich langsam, aber kontinuierlich durch. Eigentlich hätte ich das Desaster schon beim Biss erkennen müssen. Ich war aber irgendwie zu beschäftigt mit der OCC. 
Ich schlug also locker an und machte gleich routinemäßig zwei, drei Kurbelumdrehungen. Noch bevor ich so recht realisieren konnte, dass der Widerstand wesentlich größer war, ging ein brachialer Ruck durch die Rute und der Fisch war verschwunden. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass das feine 14er Vorfach etwa 10 cm über dem dünndrahtigen 14er Haken gerissen war. Ich habe geschimpft wie ein Rohrspatz, echt ärgerlich. Immerhin glaube ich, dass den großen Fisch der kleine Haken und das kurze Stück Schnur nicht weiter stören werden. Außerdem war ich trotzdem etwas zufrieden, dass sowohl mein angebundener Haken als auch die Schlaufe nicht die Schwachstelle darstellten. 

Ich habe einen etwas kräftigeren Haken mit etwas dickerer Schnur und einem Maiskorn wieder platziert. Es tat sich allerdings nichts mehr. Nicht einmal die Kleinfische zupften mehr herum. Daher vermute ich, dass der oder die größere Fische weiterhin auf dem Platz waren. Eigentlich kann es sich bei dem Biss nur um einen Karpfen oder die Mutter aller Brachsen gehandelt haben. Ich habe noch bis zum letzten Moment ausgeharrt. Länger konnte ich nicht bleiben, ohne Sorge haben zu müssen, dass ich den Rückweg durch den Wald nicht finde. 

Vielleicht muss ich an dem Gewässer doch mal eine Nacht auf die Rüssel ansitzen. Im letzten Jahr habe ich es immer wieder beim Aalangeln versucht, aber nie eine Aktion vermelden können.
Neben den Fischen waren gestern aber auch die Zecken sehr aktiv. 5-6 Stück musste ich von meinen Beinen entfernen. Dafür ließen sich aber keine Mücken in der Sonne blicken.
Insgesamt ein sehr aktiver und trotzdem entspannender Angeltag, der trotz des Missgeschickes zum Ende sehr zufriedenstellend gelaufen ist.


----------



## Slappy

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, wer lebt denn da in dem Terrarium?


Da hausen meine 2 Leopardgeckodamen die ich mal vor einigen Jahren aus schlechter Haltung übernommen habe.


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy schrieb:


> Da hausen meine 2 Leopardgeckodamen die ich mal vor einigen Jahren aus schlechter Haltung übernommen habe.


Achso, ich hatte auf etwas ganz ohne Beine gehofft  Aber die Leos sind auch toll.

Niklas32, schön geschrieben, ein toller Bericht! Petri zu den Fischen, und allen anderen anderen Fängern natürlich auch.


----------



## Slappy

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Achso, ich hatte auf etwas ganz ohne Beine gehofft  Aber die Leos sind auch toll.
> 
> Niklas32, schön geschrieben, ein toller Bericht! Petri zu den Fischen, und allen anderen anderen Fängern natürlich auch.


Ohne Beine darf ich nicht. Selbst Skinke sind mir verwehrt 
Ich hätte mir nie Leos geholt..... Aber naja, jetzt hab ich sie halt


----------



## Racklinger

Auch von mir mal wieder ein herzliches Petri in die Runde.
Letzten Freitag war ich mal wieder bei meinem Angelladen, schließlich wollte der Gutschein vom Anfischen auch ausgegeben werden, das Resultat:




Eine 4m Teleskop-Kescherstange mit passendem Kescherkopf (wiegt gemeinsam ca 1/3 meines vorherigen Keschers, der wird nur noch für große Karpfen hergenommen), dazu eine Tasche für den Kescherkopf und Setzkescher (ersetzt die alte, löchrige Mülltüte), Futtersieb (ersetzt das alte Küchensieb) und noch Krimskrams. Und trotzdem war noch was übrig, allerdings hatte keine Zeit mehr um mich ausgiebig den Boilies, Dumbels und sontigen Verführungen hinzugeben.

Am Sonntag ging es dann raus ans Wasser, genauer gesagt an die Donau








Ein strahlender Himmel und kein Wind, allein dafür hatte es sich gelohnt raus zu fahren. Allerdings merkte man der Donau den wenigen Regen an in letzter Zeit, es müffelte leicht abgestanden. 
Frohen Mutes baute ich meine Rute auf, Cormoran GF Pro in 3,90 in Kombi mit der Daiwa Ninja Match 6600 und geflochtener Schnur. Ich hatte die gute Hoffnung, nicht nur Grundeln, sondern auch Rotaugen, Nerflinge und vielleicht ein Nase zu erwischen. Allerdings hatte ich noch die Warnung eines anderen Vereinsmitgliedes, dass selbst auf Wettbewerben, die hier veranstaltet wurden letztes Jahr, nur auf Grundel gegangen wurde und nichts anderes mehr an den Haken geht.
Wird schon nicht so schlimm sein, dachte ich mir  
Nach 2 min der erste Biss und ratet mal was es war.....




War das ein Omen.... ich fürchte ja. Sobald ich Maden, egal ob echt oder künstlich am Haken waren, gab es Bisse. Ausschließlich waren es Grundeln. Probierte ich andere Köder aus (Mais, Erbsen, Dumbels) war Ruhe an der Rutenspitze. Ich hatte noch eine Zweitrute ausgelegt um Teig (Knoblauch und Buttervanille/Bittermandel) auszuprobieren, aber nichts, nada, niente. In der Hinsicht war es echt depirimierend zu sehen dass keine andere Fischart am Platz war. Vielleicht habe ich die Flussgottheit verärgert, ohne es zu merken. 
Vielleicht werde ich es nochmal an der Donau probieren dieses Jahr, aber dann mit der Pose. 
Aber erstmal ist mein Bedarf am großen Fluss zu angeln wieder genüge getan.


----------



## Slappy

Ach was solls 
Erwartungen habe ich keine. Es geht einfach nur darum hier zu sitzen


----------



## magut

Dein Foto entspannt mich sogar nur beim ansehen. DANKE 

LG Mario


----------



## Mescalero

Klasse Fotos und Berichte, Männer! Petri an Slappy Racklinger Niklas32 

Ich hätte eine Idee Slappy für die Rutenhalterungen. Im Laden in Wismar habe ich eine interessante Befestigung direkt an der Theke gesehen:
Der Fuß der Rute stand auf dem Boden (könnte bei dir eine breit genugge Leiste mit oder ohne Bohrungen sein) und gegen das Wegkippen waren die Ruten mit Magneten gesichert. Je zwei verbunden durch einen Silikonschlauch. Die bekommt man offenbar zu kaufen. Die notwendige Metallplatte könnte man aus einem Sperrmüllkühlschrank oder -spülmaschine rausschneiden.


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klasse Fotos und Berichte, Männer! Petri an Slappy Racklinger Niklas32
> 
> Ich hätte eine Idee Slappy für die Rutenhalterungen. Im Laden in Wismar habe ich eine interessante Befestigung direkt an der Theke gesehen:
> Der Fuß der Rute stand auf dem Boden (könnte bei dir eine breit genugge Leiste mit oder ohne Bohrungen sein) und gegen das Wegkippen waren die Ruten mit Magneten gesichert. Je zwei verbunden durch einen Silikonschlauch. Die bekommt man offenbar zu kaufen. Die notwendige Metallplatte könnte man aus einem Sperrmüllkühlschrank oder -spülmaschine rausschneiden.


Klingt interessant und recht simple

Bin wieder zuhause. Mir wurde zu warm in der Sonne. 
Es gab ein paar Zupfer, aber keinen Fisch. Die Karpfen scheinen fleißig am Rollen zu sein und die Brut der anderen wächst gut an. Kaulquappen sind auch wieder massenhaft da dieses Jahr.


----------



## daci7

Ich habe heute Abend nach dem Gewitter mit Starkregen Zeit und Bock - was haltet ihr von der Idee nach so einem Wetter eine Nachtschicht an einem kleinen, schnell fließenden Flüsschen einzulegen? Ich kenn mich mit diesen Flüsschen nicht so aus 
Oder doch lieber an einem ruhigen Altarm?
Fragen über Fragen ... aber Zeit und Bock ist da! 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Mikesch

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Zeit, sowie allen Anderen natürlich auch.

Slappy , ich habe im Schrank an Seiten- u. Rückwand Klettverschlussstreifen (Meterware) geklebt, mit kurzen Gegenstücken die Ruten befestigt. Hält mit u. ohne montierter Rolle.


----------



## Slappy

Mikesch schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern der letzten Zeit, sowie allen Anderen natürlich auch.
> 
> Slappy , ich habe im Schrank an Seiten- u. Rückwand Klettverschlussstreifen (Meterware) geklebt, mit kurzen Gegenstücken die Ruten befestigt. Hält mit u. ohne montierter Rolle.


Das ist natürlich auch schön einfach 
Allerdings verschenkt man so vermutlich auch etwas an Platz durch den nicht genutzten Mittelteil, oder?


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch schön einfach
> Allerdings verschenkt man so vermutlich auch etwas an Platz durch den nicht genutzten Mittelteil, oder?


Ich hab völlig die Kontrolle über den Rutenwald verloren. Ich habe so einen schönen Rutenständer wie im Laden, nur aus Holz, wo die Ruten und Rollen so richtig schön einstauben und vollflusen können. So weit so gut.
Aber irgendwie tauchen an allen Ecken und Enden, unterm Bett, oben auf den Regalen, in der Putzecke vergessene Rutendepots, -Taschen, -Bündel auf.
Es wird mal wieder Zeit, das ganze ungefischte Gestrüpp auszulichten und zum Angelladen zu bringen.


----------



## Mescalero

Kann ich nur empfehlen, es ist befreiend und generiert nebenbei noch etwas Kleingeld, das man z.B. in Blumen für die Lieben zu Hause verwenden kann. Oder man nimmt, wenn man sowieso vor Ort ist, gleich noch ein paar Häkchen, Wirbel, Watstiefel, Bellyboote etc. mit.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen, es ist befreiend und generiert nebenbei noch etwas Kleingeld


Ja, vor allem befreiend. Ich hatte schon einmal so eine größere Auslichtung gemacht, das war sehr gut.


----------



## rhinefisher

Slappy schrieb:


> Allerdings verschenkt man so vermutlich auch etwas an Platz durch den nicht genutzten Mittelteil, oder?


Völlig richtig - wenn man die Ruten, ohne Rolle, aufrecht in einen Spind stellt, brauchen die garnicht sooo viel Platz.
Ich könnte vielleicht mal ein Bild von einem meiner Lagerorte machen, weiß aber gerade keine Kamera zu finden...


----------



## rhinefisher

Und beim Handy bleibt der Schirm schwarz....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie tauchen an allen Ecken und Enden, unterm Bett, oben auf den Regalen, in der Putzecke vergessene Rutendepots, -Taschen, -Bündel auf.
> Es wird mal wieder Zeit, das ganze ungefischte Gestrüpp auszulichten und zum Angelladen zu bringen.


Darfst du gerne zum Auslichten nach GW mitbringen, da finden sich bestimmt viele Begutachter! 

Ich habe an mein Übermaterial leider nicht gedacht, ist zu weit weg ...


----------



## Mescalero

Racklinger 
Du bist doch an der Donau unterwegs, hast du schon mal einen der neumodischen Gelben Drachenwelse gefangen?
Spiegel-Artikel zum Fisch

Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Arten für die OCC und im Zuge dessen auf diese invasive Spezies gestoßen. Scheint mir ein durchaus angelnswerter Fisch zu sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Völlig richtig - wenn man die Ruten, ohne Rolle, aufrecht in einen Spind stellt, brauchen die garnicht sooo viel Platz.
> Ich könnte vielleicht mal ein Bild von einem meiner Lagerorte machen, weiß aber gerade keine Kamera zu finden...


Bei mir sieht das einfach aus, auch ohne Foto: alles voller Stoff bis überquellend zur Tür, so grau schwarz etwas blau.
Da braucht es auch keine Halter, nur große Ordnungsgummis für die Bündelung zusammengehörig/ähnlicher Ruten, das ist wichtig.

Diese hohen Haushalts/Besenschränke sind schon ein gutes Rutenlager, locker über 160cm Höhe, der Staub bleibt draußen, Ruten stehen senkrecht, und keiner ahnt was vom Inhalt 

Notfalls schraubt man ein paar Dachlatten an die Rückwand/rahmen dran und packt sie auf den Auto-Dachgepäckträger, sei es für den großen Angelurlaub oder Umzug.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Darfst du gerne zum Auslichten nach GW mitbringen, da finden sich bestimmt viele Begutachter!
> 
> Ich habe an mein Übermaterial leider nicht gedacht, ist zu weit weg ...


Nix da, Begutachter, das ganze unnütze (und ungefischte) Geraffel schmeiss ich als Konvolut  meinem Angelhändler vor die Füße und renn weg.
Ist aber auch nix besonderes Dabei, eher so Kollateralanschaffungen von meiner immerwährenden Suche-nach-dem-Perfekten-Grundrutenpärchen-on-a-Budget.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich war heute Nachmittag nochmal am Wasser. Gestern lief ja alles so gut, daran wollte ich heute anknüpfen. Ziel war der Kanal, an dem es vor der Laichzeit so viele gute Brassen gab. 







Der Wasserstand war stark gefallen und das Wasser sehr flach. Ich mache es kurz, ich habe nicht einen einzigen Fisch fangen können. 
Zuerst habe ich einen flachen Spot beangelt. Auf Made gab es ab und an einen winzigen Zupfer von Minis. Auf jeden Fall nichts verwertbares. Auf einen kleineren Haken als 12 wollte ich auch nicht wechseln. Ich hatte ja größeres im Sinn. 
Anschließend habe ich mir einen tieferen Spot nah an der Strömungskante gesucht. Allerdings gab es auch dort nur gelegentlich mal ein kleines zupfen auf die Maden. Aber auch hier waren nur Minis anzutreffen. 
Grad als ich einpacken wollte, ein Gewitter hatte sich angekündigt, gab es mal mehrere kleine Zupfer, die einen Anhieb zuließen. Scheinbar hatte sich aber das Körbchen in irgendwelchen Steinen verhakt, sodass ich die ganze Montage verloren habe 
Damit leider auch das letzte Drennan Gripmesh Körbchen in 20 Gramm aus meinem Besitz. Gestern habe ich es noch gelobt  jetzt muss ich erst einmal schauen, wo ich als nächstes mal was bestellen muss und es neue Körbchen gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Nix da, Begutachter, das ganze unnütze (und ungefischte) Geraffel schmeiss ich als Konvolut  meinem Angelhändler vor die Füße und renn weg.
> Ist aber auch nix besonderes Dabei, eher so Kollateralanschaffungen von meiner immerwährenden Suche-nach-dem-Perfekten-Grundrutenpärchen-on-a-Budget.


Naja, ich bring jedenfalls etwas Anfutter für neue Begehrlichkeiten mit, die 3 bis 3,20m Riege ... 
damit die Lücken gefüllt werden können


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das einfach aus, auch ohne Foto: alles voller Stoff bis überquellend zur Tür, so grau schwarz etwas blau.
> Da braucht es auch keine Halter, nur große Ordnungsgummis für die Bündelung zusammengehörig/ähnlicher Ruten, das ist wichtig.
> 
> Diese hohen Haushalts/Besenschränke sind schon ein gutes Rutenlager, locker 160cm Höhe, der Staub bleibt draußen, Ruten stehen senkrecht, und keiner ahnt was vom Inhalt


Du bist wohl ein Ordnungsfanatiker...
Stoff?
Ordnungsgummis?
Ich pack mir die Dinger gleich im Bündel, werfe dieses auf mein Bett, nehme was ich brauche und dann gehts für den Rest gebündelt in den Schrank zurück.
Und ganz Ehrlich?!?
Dabei ist mir noch nie irgendwas kaputt gegangen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach, allerdings haben ähnliche Ruten schon farbige Markierungen damit ich nicht großartig suchen muss.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist wohl ein Ordnungsfanatiker...
> Stoff?
> Ordnungsgummis?
> Ich pack mir die Dinger gleich im Bündel, werfe dieses auf mein Bett, nehme was ich brauche und dann gehts für den Rest gebündelt in den Schrank zurück.
> Und ganz Ehrlich?!?
> Dabei ist mir noch nie irgendwas kaputt gegangen.. .


So manchmal überkommt mich eben der Ordnungssinn, und dann bis zum letzten. 
Werde mir wohl mehrere solche Schränke hinstellen, dann gibt das Ordnung mit klar getrennt Aktiv, Umbau und Vorrat, evtl. noch Ausland.
Kaputt ging und geht im Schrank nie was, egal ob im Stofffutteral oder nackt.

Nur beim mit vielen Ruten vollgequetschten Futteral beim Transport im Auto, 
wenn anderes Geraffel (der Familie) mit muss, dann ist ein Softcase zuwenig Schutz. 
Ringe sind fies, wenn sie auf Spitzen drücken und die nicht weg können ...

Dafür hatte ich dann für Fernreisen nach SE eine zeitlang 3 dicke Kanonenrohre für oben drauf, das war schön Platz und ist nie was kaputt gegangen.
Gab nur manchmal seltsame Reaktionen bei den vorfahrenden Autos ...


----------



## Mescalero

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl mehrere solche Schränke hinstellen...


Davon träume ich auch, ich hätte gern zwei bis drei solcher Metallspinde wie wir sie früher in der Schlosserei hatten. Einen für Ruten und alles was lang ist, die anderen mit Einlegeböden für das restliche Zeug.


----------



## rhinefisher

Was wirklich sehr schön ist, sind so 4, 5, oder 6 Ausziehelemente im Schrank.
Das hat hier im Board mal jemand gezeigt - das war echt überzeugend.. .


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> Racklinger
> Du bist doch an der Donau unterwegs, hast du schon mal einen der neumodischen Gelben Drachenwelse gefangen?
> Spiegel-Artikel zum Fisch
> 
> Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Arten für die OCC und im Zuge dessen auf diese invasive Spezies gestoßen. Scheint mir ein durchaus angelnswerter Fisch zu sein.


Bin zwar nicht Racklinger , aber die Welse wurden zwischen Pfatter und Aholfing in der Donau nachgewiesen.

Slappy : Im Mittelteil stehen am Boden einige Angelkoffer und an der Kleiderstange Westen, Jacken, etc..


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, habe ich auch gelesen, brutale Bestände soll es in einem Altwasser zwischen R und SR geben. 
Vielleicht fahre ich da mal hin.


----------



## Mikesch

Könnte schwierig werden, liegt im Naturschutzgebiet Gmünder Au.


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß es bei Dir nicht lief, Niklas32 ! 

Einen Knick (nach unten) in der Fangstatistik kann ich auch ausmachen, „sichere” Stellen liefern nicht mehr.
Die Gripmesh-Körbe mag ich auch, sie sind zum Glück ganz gut verfügbar. Die Preise schwanken stark, da lohnt sich ein Preisvergleich in aller Ruhe.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche (wenn es „brennt” schreib mir ne „Unterhaltung”).


----------



## Mescalero

Hm, aber da wird professionell gefischt. Gut, das könnte natürlich sein - kommerzieller Fischfang ja, Angeln nein. 
Schade.


----------



## daci7

Ich komme grade von einem erfolglosen aber schönen Kurztrip ans kleinflüsschen zurück- Fisch habe ich elend viel gesehen, nur beißen wollte keiner. Naja, nächstes mal halt 










Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Astacus74

Ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger Danke für die tollen Berichte und Bilder 

ich werde von heute bis Sonntag auch am Fluß sein Berichte/Bilder werden folgen mal sehen was geht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Racklinger

Mescalero schrieb:


> Racklinger
> Du bist doch an der Donau unterwegs, hast du schon mal einen der neumodischen Gelben Drachenwelse gefangen?
> Spiegel-Artikel zum Fisch
> 
> Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Arten für die OCC und im Zuge dessen auf diese invasive Spezies gestoßen. Scheint mir ein durchaus angelnswerter Fisch zu sein.


Servus Mescalero ich selbst habe noch keinen erwischt es wurden aber schon welche gefangen.


----------



## Niklas32

geomas schrieb:


> Schade, daß es bei Dir nicht lief, Niklas32 !
> 
> Einen Knick (nach unten) in der Fangstatistik kann ich auch ausmachen, „sichere” Stellen liefern nicht mehr.
> Die Gripmesh-Körbe mag ich auch, sie sind zum Glück ganz gut verfügbar. Die Preise schwanken stark, da lohnt sich ein Preisvergleich in aller Ruhe.
> Viel Erfolg bei der Suche (wenn es „brennt” schreib mir ne „Unterhaltung”).


Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde mal ganz in Ruhe schauen. Auch was man sonst noch so brauchen könnte.  Nur Körbe bestellen lohnt ja nicht 
Zur Überbrückung hat man ja noch genug andere Körbchen in der Kiste umherfliegen  Trotzdem vielen Dank für dein Angebot.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> brutale Bestände soll es in einem Altwasser zwischen R und SR geben.


Na supi - dann haben wir bald die nächste invasive Art im Rhein... .


----------



## Racklinger

Bin gespannt wann man bei uns Piranhas erwischt


----------



## rhinefisher

Es gab hier mal vor vielen Jahren nen Fang in der Erft(?)....


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, Piranhas hat es bereits mehrfach gegeben (Serrasalmus natteri), die konnten sich aber in unserem kalten Wasser nicht lange halten. Dasselbe gilt für zahllose andere Arten, mit Ausnahme des Guppys, der eine stabile Population in einem Bach bei Köln gebildet hat. 
Das war Kühlwasser eines Kraftwerks, kA ob das noch in Betrieb ist und die Guppys noch existieren.


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hm, aber da wird professionell gefischt. Gut, das könnte natürlich sein - kommerzieller Fischfang ja, Angeln nein.
> Schade.


Dem Berufsfischer dort gehört das Fischrecht, soweit ich informiert bin.
Zwischen Geisling und der Strecke des Straubinger Vereins gibt es einige Strecken, da hilft aber, so glaube ich, nur Vitamin B um als Außenstehender dort zu angeln.

Geisling => 

Straubing => 

dazwischen =>


----------



## Mescalero

Nicht so dramatisch, von Regensburg aus gesehen gibt es Karten für viele km. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich diesen Fisch unbedingt fangen muss.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute war ich Hundefutter kaufen und nahm eine Tube Leberwurst mit. Für den Hund natürlich aber vielleicht kann man daraus einen Angelteig machen, dachte ich so.
Mit 50 Vol% Mehl vermischt ergibt die Wurst einen geschmeidigen Teig, zur Verfeinerung habe ich noch eine tüchtige Prise Madras Currypulver dazu.
Für längere Ansitze langt momentan die Zeit nicht aber für eine Stunde saß ich am Bach und war enttäuscht. Der Teig ging schlechter als einfache Mehlpampe, zwar konnte ich einige Rotaugen und -federn fangen aber es lief schleppend. Immerhin - besser als in der stickigen Bude zu sitzen.


----------



## Dace

#Angeln und (Un)-Wetter

Wir Angler haben's ja mit dem Wetter. Nicht nur, weil gewisse Wetterkonstellationen gutes Beissen der Fische verheißt, wir genießen auch einfach bei gutem Wetter mal am Wasser zu sitzen und die Natur zu genießen oder zu entspannen.

Das geht aber auch anders. Zurzeit "verhagelt" mir die Wetterlage einen Angeltag nach dem anderen. Heute ist nach Lage der Wettervorhersage (DWD-App) noch gut, morgen sieht es dann wieder ganz anders aus.

Bei diesen völlig unstabilen Wetterlagen mit Unwetterpotential lässt sich ein Angeltag weniger zuverlässig planen - trotz moderner Hilfsmittel (Wetterapps). Wie sagte der Wettermann in einer DWD-Unwetter-Prognose: "Alles weitere dann zeitnah"!

Ich denke, wahrscheinlich können hier eine Menge Ükelaner über "Angeln und Unwetter" Angeltaggeschichten erzählen - aber lustig ist allemal nicht, wenn du dich in einer Unwetterlage am Wasser befindest.

Wie haltet/seht ihr das: Geht ihr da lieber sicherer vor oder nach dem Motto " … so schlimm wird das schon *hier* schon nicht werden … "

Also ich bin da eher nach einschlägigen Erfahrungen der "Sicherheittyp" geworden.






Tight lines


----------



## Skott

Dace schrieb:


> #Angeln und (Un)-Wetter
> 
> Wir Angler haben's ja mit dem Wetter. Nicht nur, weil gewisse Wetterkonstellationen gutes Beissen der Fische verheißt, wir genießen auch einfach bei gutem Wetter mal am Wasser zu sitzen und die Natur zu genießen oder zu entspannen.
> 
> Das geht aber auch anders. Zurzeit "verhagelt" mir die Wetterlage einen Angeltag nach dem anderen. Heute ist nach Lage der Wettervorhersage (DWD-App) noch gut, morgen sieht es dann wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> Bei diesen völlig unstabilen Wetterlagen mit Unwetterpotential lässt sich ein Angeltag weniger zuverlässig planen - trotz moderner Hilfsmittel (Wetterapps). Wie sagte der Wettermann in einem DWD-Unwetter-Prognose: "Alles weitere dann zeitnah"!
> 
> Ich denke, wahrscheinlich können hier eine Menge Ükelaner über "Angeln und Unwetter" Angeltaggeschichten erzählen - aber lustig ist allemal nicht, wenn du dich in einer Unwetterlage am Wasser befindest.
> 
> Wie haltet/seht ihr das: Geht ihr da lieber sicherer vor oder nach dem Motto " … so schlimm wird das schon *hier* schon nicht werden … "
> 
> Also ich bin da eher nach einschlägigen Erfahrungen der "Sicherheittyp" geworden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407133
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Herrliches Foto Dace !!
....aber bei der Gewitterfront wäre ich gerannt, was das Zeug hält...


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Dace schrieb:


> der "Sicherheittyp" geworden.


Ging mir mit zunehmenden Alter ähnlich.

Früher bin ich nachts während Gewitter bei nem Fullrun aus dem Brollycamp ins Boot gesprungen und dem vermeintlichen Fisch hinterher, um dann  festzustellen, dass der Sturm nen mächtigen Ast abgeknickt und samt meiner Leine übern See  getrieben hat.

Heutzutage ziehe ich mich bei solchen Wetterlagen lieber dezent vom Wasser zurück und warte ab bis sich die Lage wieder beruhigt.

Plätze weitab vom Schuss mit Baumbestand meide ich bei Unwettergefahr mittlerweile ganz.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich war schon wieder einkaufen und wider Erwarten gab es noch Maden in der winzigkleinen Angelecke vom Fressnapf.

Jetzt noch schnell mit dem Hündchen raus und dann gehe ich für eine Stunde ans Wasser. Der Prof hat letztens Moosgrüne auf Made gefangen,vielleicht klappt das bei mir ja auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der Prof hat letztens Moosgrüne auf Made gefangen,vielleicht klappt das bei mir ja auch.



Der beste Köder überhaupt für Schleien - aber leider meist nur da sinnvoll nutzbar wo es wenig Weißfische gibt.


----------



## Mescalero

Oder Bärsche. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Aber du hast natürlich Recht, in anderthalb Stunden hatte ich zwei Bisse - einen Karpfen (abgerissen) und den Barsch, hätte aber mit kleinerem Haken bestimmt 20 Rotaugen rausheben können. So blieb es bei Gezuppel, zerbissenen und geklauten Maden.


----------



## Kanten

Aner schon ein ordentlicher Barsch für Made, oder?


----------



## Mescalero

Für den Bach schon, richtig große Barsche gibt es hier leider nicht. Zwei Maden!!


----------



## daci7

Sacht mal ihr lieben Tacklefanatics und Inselfreaks - wie komm ich JETZT, also ASAP, an ein Korum River Tripod?
In allen Läden ist der Klimbimm ausverkauft, mein Dealer hat schon eins auf der Warteliste - seine Aussage "ich warte jetzt auch schon seit knapp 6 Monaten, kann auch noch dauern. Liefertermin wurde immernoch nicht bestätigt".
Anfang des Jahres hatte ich bei Angelplatz eins bestellt - leider genau das gleiche Spiel wie bei meinem Dealer, nur das Angeplatz sich erst auf Anfrage mit diesen Nachrichten meldet ...
Bestellen aus GB wäre natürlich eine Option - ist aber nur zweite Wahl. 
Alternativ gibts ja noch das Compact River Pod - aber ist das eine Alternative? Ohne hintere Rutenauflage bin ich da skeptisch. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte?
Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero

Anglingdirect UK hats auf Lager, im deutschen Shop ist es ausverkauft, sehr komisch. Ich würde es in GB bestellen, schlimmstenfalls muss halt Zoll und EUSt gezahlt werden aber die Chancen stehen nicht so schlecht, dass es auch so durchgeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Korum River Tripod



Dieses?








						Korum Barbel Tripod
					

Korum Barbel Tripod Das ultimative Fluss-Dreibein-Rod Pod! Dieses superstabile Teil ist aus nicht verdrehbaren Gestängen gefertigt und bietet eine superstabile Plattform für die Ruten und Rollen. Wir haben unseren eigenen,...




					www.angelhaack.de


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dieses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korum Barbel Tripod
> 
> 
> Korum Barbel Tripod Das ultimative Fluss-Dreibein-Rod Pod! Dieses superstabile Teil ist aus nicht verdrehbaren Gestängen gefertigt und bietet eine superstabile Plattform für die Ruten und Rollen. Wir haben unseren eigenen,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelhaack.de


Ja, da hatte ich mich auch erst gefreut - 5-7 Tage Lieferzeit...
Wenn man das Teil in den Warenkorb legt heißt es dann: "Zur Info: 0 von 1 lagernd - Der/Die nicht lagernden Artikel werden umgehend für Sie nachbestellt oder befinden sich bereits im Zulauf. Bitte beachten Sie die Lieferzeiten im Warenkorb!"
Same procedure das everywhere ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nicht so dramatisch, von Regensburg aus gesehen gibt es Karten für viele km. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich diesen Fisch unbedingt fangen muss.



Um Regensburg rum wüsste ich nicht das welche gefangen wurden. Für dich wären aber sicher die Donauartigen für die OCC interessant da könntest du einige zusammenbringen inc. unterschiedlicher Grundelarten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> #Angeln und (Un)-Wetter
> 
> Wir Angler haben's ja mit dem Wetter. Nicht nur, weil gewisse Wetterkonstellationen gutes Beissen der Fische verheißt, wir genießen auch einfach bei gutem Wetter mal am Wasser zu sitzen und die Natur zu genießen oder zu entspannen.
> 
> Das geht aber auch anders. Zurzeit "verhagelt" mir die Wetterlage einen Angeltag nach dem anderen. Heute ist nach Lage der Wettervorhersage (DWD-App) noch gut, morgen sieht es dann wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> Bei diesen völlig unstabilen Wetterlagen mit Unwetterpotential lässt sich ein Angeltag weniger zuverlässig planen - trotz moderner Hilfsmittel (Wetterapps). Wie sagte der Wettermann in einer DWD-Unwetter-Prognose: "Alles weitere dann zeitnah"!
> 
> Ich denke, wahrscheinlich können hier eine Menge Ükelaner über "Angeln und Unwetter" Angeltaggeschichten erzählen - aber lustig ist allemal nicht, wenn du dich in einer Unwetterlage am Wasser befindest.
> 
> Wie haltet/seht ihr das: Geht ihr da lieber sicherer vor oder nach dem Motto " … so schlimm wird das schon *hier* schon nicht werden … "
> 
> Also ich bin da eher nach einschlägigen Erfahrungen der "Sicherheittyp" geworden.



Freitag hab ich es nach 20min eher vorgezogen die Segel zustreichen auch wenn ich dachte eine Stunde könnte es noch aushalten. 
Es roch förmlisch nach Waller doch wenn in dieser kurzen Zeit keiner beisst kann man beruhigt und sicher nach Hause gehen.

Das eigene Leben sollte einem mehr wert sein als es unbedingt in dieser Zeit aufs Spiel zu setzen. Zeit zum Angeln hat man nach einem Unwetter auch noch.


----------



## Mescalero

#fischbestimmung

Heute habe ich einen Fisch gefangen, den ich erst für einen stämmigen Ukel gehalten und nicht weiter beachtet habe. 

Ich denke aber, es handelt sich eher um einen Hasel,  was meint ihr?
	

		
			
		

		
	







Edith: nach erneutem Bildbetrachten tendiere ich doch wieder zu Ukelei...


----------



## rhinefisher

Ukelei würde ich sagen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Angesichts der doch eher blässlichen Flossen, würde ich auch zum kapitalen Ukel tendieren.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

daci7 schrieb:


> Sacht mal ihr lieben Tacklefanatics und Inselfreaks - wie komm ich JETZT, also ASAP, an ein Korum River Tripod?
> In allen Läden ist der Klimbimm ausverkauft, mein Dealer hat schon eins auf der Warteliste - seine Aussage "ich warte jetzt auch schon seit knapp 6 Monaten, kann auch noch dauern. Liefertermin wurde immernoch nicht bestätigt".
> Anfang des Jahres hatte ich bei Angelplatz eins bestellt - leider genau das gleiche Spiel wie bei meinem Dealer, nur das Angeplatz sich erst auf Anfrage mit diesen Nachrichten meldet ...
> Bestellen aus GB wäre natürlich eine Option - ist aber nur zweite Wahl.
> Alternativ gibts ja noch das Compact River Pod - aber ist das eine Alternative? Ohne hintere Rutenauflage bin ich da skeptisch. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte?
> Groetjes
> David


Also ich habe und liebe das Compact River Pod so sehr, dass ich gleich zwei davon habe. Sie liegen in unterschiedlichen Futteralen, damit ich auch ja nie eins vergesse. Und jetzt in GW war es auch wieder im EInsatz. Hier hat es allerdings erstmals geschwächelt (weil nur aufgestellt und nicht in den Boden gerammt). Ein kräftiger Biss in harter Strömung bei stürmischer Unterstützung aus passender Richtung, hat das Teil umstürzen lassen.


----------



## daci7

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also ich habe und liebe das Compact River Pod so sehr, dass ich gleich zwei davon habe. Sie liegen in unterschiedlichen Futteralen, damit ich auch ja nie eins vergesse. Und jetzt in GW war es auch wieder im EInsatz. Hier hat es allerdings erstmals geschwächelt (weil nur aufgestellt und nicht in den Boden gerammt). Ein kräftiger Biss in harter Strömung bei stürmischer Unterstützung aus passender Richtung, hat das Teil umstürzen lassen.


Hast du zufällig einen direkten Vergleich zum großen River Pod? Also mich würde interessieren wieviel mehr Stabilität das große Pod zum Kleinen verspricht.
In erster Linie würde das Pod natürlich im Rhein zum Einsatz kommen - Zielfische wären dann Alande, Nasen und Barben. Besonders erst- und letztgenannte beißen gern mal rabiat 
Außerdem würde mich interessieren ob es einen Unterschoed in der Aufbauhöhe zwischen den beiden gibt - also direkt gefragt: ist das große Pod wirklich signifikant größer?

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank!
David


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Leider negativ, da ich das große noch nie in der Hand gehabt habe. Im Boden fixieren sollte man das Große bei problematischen Bedingungen sicherlich auch. EIn Vorteil des Kleinen ist die Varianz beim Aufstellwinkel der Ruten ohne die Beine des Pods verstellen zu müssen.


----------



## Mikesch

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ... Und jetzt in GW war es auch wieder im EInsatz. ...


Das Stichwort!
Wie war es? 
Wer war alles dabei?
Was wurde gefangen? 
Wo sind die Berichte und Bilder?

Bin neugierig wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## Dace

Eigentlich sollte es morgen erst ans Wasser gehen. Doch dann kam sie wieder, die Vorabmeldung für "schwere Gewitter mit …". Regen kann ich ab - aber Gewitter, na ja, das hatten wir ja gerade.

Also habe ich mich kurzfristig entschlossen, ans Gewässer zu begeben. Köder aus dem Kühlschrank, rein ins Auto und ab.

Ich war froh, dass es nicht so warm war, denn so kam ich nicht schon durchgeschwitzt am Angelplatz an. Ja und wenn es feucht wird, dann muss die wasserdichte Hose ran, das Gras steht hier jetzt schon hüfthoch. Aber vielleicht kann der Bauer für Abhilfe sorgen …

Ich hatte mir als Anfutter eine Pelletmischnung aus unterschiedliche Größen gemischt, dazu süße Dumbells, die ich zerbröselt bzw. ganz gelassen habe. Köder waren zwei Dumbells am Haar.

Das kam bei den Barben wohl nicht an, nach etwa 2,5 Std. wechselte ich auf den Standardköder: Käse. Schnell ein paar Kostproben eingeworfen und ein gutes Stück am Haken hinterher.

Und richtig: nach nicht mal einer 1/4 Stunde kam der Biss und wenige Minuten später hatte ich eine schöne Barbe auf meiner Abhakmatte.






Und dann hatte ich meine selbst aufgesetzte Barbenrute endlich eingeweiht, jetzt war Schleim am Griff! Man kennt das ja, unter Umständen dauert es gefühlt Jahre, bis mit einer neuen Rute etwas fängt.

Ich hatte noch zwei "Reißer" an der Rutenspitze, aber ein entscheidender Biss wollte sich nicht entwickeln. Ich packte trotzdem zufrieden ein. Bevor ich abfuhr lauschte ich wieder noch einige Minuten der Nachtigall …

Allen eine erfolgreiche Woche und

Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

daci7 schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig einen direkten Vergleich zum großen River Pod? Also mich würde interessieren wieviel mehr Stabilität das große Pod zum Kleinen verspricht.
> In erster Linie würde das Pod natürlich im Rhein zum Einsatz kommen - Zielfische wären dann Alande, Nasen und Barben. Besonders erst- und letztgenannte beißen gern mal rabiat
> Außerdem würde mich interessieren ob es einen Unterschoed in der Aufbauhöhe zwischen den beiden gibt - also direkt gefragt: ist das große Pod wirklich signifikant größer?
> 
> Beste Grüße und vielen Dank!
> David


Ich habe beide, das große ist deutlich größer aus der Hüfte fast doppelt so groß. Ich habe beide mit und kann morgen mal Vergleichsfotos machen. Stabil sind sie beide, das große ist etwas stabiler gebaut.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es morgen erst ans Wasser gehen. Doch dann kam sie wieder, die Vorabmeldung für "schwere Gewitter mit …". Regen kann ich ab - aber Gewitter, na ja, das hatten wir ja gerade.
> 
> Also habe ich mich kurzfristig entschlossen, ans Gewässer zu begeben. Köder aus dem Kühlschrank, rein ins Auto und ab.
> 
> Ich war froh, dass es nicht so warm war, denn so kam ich nicht schon durchgeschwitzt am Angelplatz an. Ja und wenn es feucht wird, dann muss die wasserdichte Hose ran, das Gras steht hier jetzt schon hüfthoch. Aber vielleicht kann der Bauer für Abhilfe sorgen …
> 
> Ich hatte mir als Anfutter eine Pelletmischnung aus unterschiedliche Größen gemischt, dazu süße Dumbells, die ich zerbröselt bzw. ganz gelassen habe. Köder waren zwei Dumbells am Haar.
> 
> Das kam bei den Barben wohl nicht an, nach etwa 2,5 Std. wechselte ich auf den Standardköder: Käse. Schnell ein Kostproben eingeworfen und ein gutes Stück am Haken hinterher.
> 
> Und richtig: nach nicht mal einer 1/4 Stunde kam der Biss und wenige Minuten später hatte ich eine schöne Barbe auf meiner Abhakmatte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407288
> 
> 
> Und dann hatte ich meine selbst aufgesetzte Barbenrute endlich eingeweiht, jetzt war Schleim am Griff! Man kennt das ja, unter Umständen dauert es gefühlt Jahre, bis mit einer neuen Rute etwas fängt.
> 
> Ich hatte noch zwei "Reißer" an der Rutenspitze, aber ein entscheidender Biss wollte sich nicht entwickeln. Ich packte trotzdem zufrieden ein. Bevor ich abfuhr lauschte ich wieder noch einige Minuten der Nachtigall …
> 
> Allen eine erfolgreiche Woche und
> 
> Tight lines


dickes Petri, wider mal eine wunderschöne Barbe (Nr.1 auf meine Blacklist), mal eine frage, wie ich sehe fischst du mit einer Baitrunner (GTE?) nutzt du beim Barben fischen den Freilauf oder lässt du sie in die Spitze laufen?


----------



## daci7

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe beide, das große ist deutlich größer aus der Hüfte fast doppelt so groß. Ich habe beide mit und kann morgen mal Vergleichsfotos machen. Stabil sind sie beide, das große ist etwas stabiler gebaut.


Das klingt für mich schon schwer danach, das ich das große Pod brauche - Fotos wären natürlich totsl toll, aber so unter Ükeln reicht mir auch dein Wort 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> nutzt du beim Barben fischen den Freilauf oder lässt du sie in die Spitze laufen?



Danke Thomas.

Die Zeiträume zwischen den Barbenbissen sind hier von ein paar Minuten bis Stunden, jedenfalls kommen sie eher sehr unregelmäßig verteilt.

Neben dem Freilauf habe ich noch einen elektrischen Bissanzeiger im Einsatz, um die durch einen Biss verursachten Erschütterungen zu registrieren. Meistens reicht das aus, um den Anschlag dann erfolgreich zu setzen. Ich verwende keine Festbleimontage. Für die Bisse, die wie aus dem Nichts kommen und sehr fulminant sind, ist es gut, dass der Freilauf dann greift.

Edit: Auflösunf(GTE?) - Ist eine 6000 GTE

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri in das im erweiterten Sinne „Umland von Gieselwerder” (gemeint ist der Rest von Mitteleuropa).

Eine wunderschöne Bartelträgerin konntest Du da wieder überlisten, lieber Dace - super, daß Du den bislang sterilen Korkgriff korrekt einschleimen konntest...

Petri zum kapitalen Ukelei, lieber Mescalero und zu den anderen Fängen natürlich auch.

daci7 - ich habe nur das Compact River Tripod und würde es nicht für die Angelei auf wirklich rabiate Fische einsetzen.
Zur Not könnte man - so es der Untergrund hergibt - die Griffenden am Boden mit Korum Butt Screws sichern.
Ansonsten finde ich das Compact Tripod schön variabel (man kann es bei Bedarf auch sehr flach aufbauen) und angenehm kompakt.


----------



## daci7

Hat denn wer von euch in der letzten Zeit in GB bestellt?
Was würde da auf mich zukommen? Wenn ich das hier am Postamt nachlöhnen kann ist alles kein Thema - ich hab aber wenig bis gar keine Lust zur nächsten Zollstation zu gurken....
Grüße
David


----------



## skyduck

daci7 schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich schon schwer danach, das ich das große Pod brauche - Fotos wären natürlich totsl toll, aber so unter Ükeln reicht mir auch dein Wort
> Groetjes
> David


So also grundsätzlich funktionieren beide gleich. Mit den Schrauben sind die Standbeine nahezu stufenlos im Winkel verstellbar. Das große ist zweigeteilt das kleine dreigeteilt. Auch hier ist jedes Element stufenlos arretierbar. Mir reicht auch komplett das kleine, das große habe ich bisher nur in der Brandung und einmal zum Barbenfeedern eingesetzt. Hier an der Weser komme ich mit den kleinen bestens klar, so lange man es, wie von Wuemmehunter  bereits erwähnt gut verkeilt oder in den Boden sticht.
Ich denke aber, dass im Rhein das große besser wäre, allein schon wegen der zweiten (auch verschiebbaren Ablage. So lange die Mindesrlänge nicht zu groß ist spricht ja nix dagegen. 
Es sind zwei Adapter zum verschrauben mit bei. Als Tip, die Knubbel gibt es auch einzeln.  Direkt mit bestellen. Dann kannst du verschiedene Bereiche damit abdecken. Feederrute, Buzzerbar mit Bissis , Buzzerbar mit Rutrnhaltern etc. ohne immer die Dinger abschrauben und wechseln zu müssen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Vorne das große in der kleinsten Stufe dahinter das kleine in der größten Stufe


----------



## skyduck

daci7 wenn du über eBay bestellst gibt es oft das Programm für weltweiten Versand, da werden dann alle Kosten mit berechnet (Achtung sieht man erst an der Kasse) und du erhältst es dann frei Haus ohne noch irgend etwas machen zu müssen. Inklusive Tracking. Ob es das wert ist, musst du nachgucken und selber entscheiden.


----------



## Mescalero

Es kommt scheinbar auf den Versanddienstleister an. Meine letzten Chinabestellungen musste ich tatsächlich beim Zollamt abholen. 
Sachen aus den USA wurden per DHL geliefert und der Typ hat direkt kassiert bzw eine Karte in den Kasten, wenn niemand zu Hause war und ich konnte das Paket bei der Post abholen und die Rechnung bezahlen. 

Zoll ist wenig, ein paar (einstellig) Prozent und die Einfuhrsteuer entspricht der MwSt.


----------



## geomas

daci7 schrieb:


> Hat denn wer von euch in der letzten Zeit in GB bestellt?
> Was würde da auf mich zukommen? Wenn ich das hier am Postamt nachlöhnen kann ist alles kein Thema - ich hab aber wenig bis gar keine Lust zur nächsten Zollstation zu gurken....
> Grüße
> David



Es hängt auch vom Händler ab - https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/korum/korum-river-tripod-k0360017 zum Beispiel zieht die britische Tax ab und der „Logistiker” übernimmt den Papierkram incl. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. 
So zahlt man nicht 2x MwSt.

Andere handhaben das anders. Das Ebay-System ist fast immer am einfachsten.


----------



## PirschHirsch

geomas schrieb:


> die Griffenden am Boden mit Korum Butt Screws sichern.



Habe mir die Dinger gerade mal im Netz angeschaut, interessieren mich sehr - Hintergrund:

Beim Aalangeln mit geschlossenem Bügel (halb steil gestellte Rute, vorne Bankstick mit V-Auflage) im Fließwasser mit Wurm muss ich immer mit Waller und Karpfen als Beifang rechnen - das scheppert dann mitunter ziemlich derb beim Biss.

Anti-Abheb hinten macht darum sehr großen Sinn, damit der Stock nicht flöten geht.

Habe mir vor ner Weile mal selbst eine "Schlaufensicherung" für die Rutenenden gebastelt, bin damit aber nicht so zufrieden.

Von daher:

- Kann man mit diesen Butt Screws direkt im Sitzen aggressiv nach oben anschlagen, ohne das Rutenende erst der Länge nach rausziehen zu müssen?

- Welchen Durchmesser kann das Rutenende maximal haben, um noch gut reinzupassen (meine Ruten haben einen recht breiten Endknubbel aus Gummi)?

- Welchen Stellwinkel geben die Dinger ungefähr vor?

Auf dem Bildern im Netz gibt es offenbar jeweils nur eine Seitenansicht - innen und oben kann man da leider nicht erkennen.

Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Es hängt auch vom Händler ab - https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/korum/korum-river-tripod-k0360017 zum Beispiel zieht die britische Tax ab und der „Logistiker” übernimmt den Papierkram incl. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.
> So zahlt man nicht 2x MwSt.
> 
> Andere handhaben das anders. Das Ebay-System ist fast immer am einfachsten.





skyduck schrieb:


> daci7 wenn du über eBay bestellst gibt es oft das Programm für weltweiten Versand, da werden dann alle Kosten mit berechnet (Achtung sieht man erst an der Kasse) und du erhältst es dann frei Haus ohne noch irgend etwas machen zu müssen. Inklusive Tracking. Ob es das wert ist, musst du nachgucken und selber entscheiden.





Mescalero schrieb:


> Es kommt scheinbar auf den Versanddienstleister an. Meine letzten Chinabestellungen musste ich tatsächlich beim Zollamt abholen.
> Sachen aus den USA wurden per DHL geliefert und der Typ hat direkt kassiert bzw eine Karte in den Kasten, wenn niemand zu Hause war und ich konnte das Paket bei der Post abholen und die Rechnung bezahlen.
> 
> Zoll ist wenig, ein paar (einstellig) Prozent und die Einfuhrsteuer entspricht der MwSt.


Besten Dank Männers, das Ebay System ist ja tatsächlich kinderleicht - jetzt muss die heiße Ware nurnoch ankommen!
Groetjes
David
Achja für alle, die es interessiert:


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Einwurf: Tobias85 Barbenfutter (danke!) wird auch von Rostocker Plötz geschätzt.
Heute später am Abend schreib ich ein paar Takte.





edit: die Takte sind aufgeschoben, morgen/Dienstag


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Ich verwende keine Festbleimontage. Für die Bisse, die wie aus dem Nichts kommen und *sehr fulminant *sind, ist es gut, dass der Freilauf dann greift.


dank für die Info, ich muss unbedingt mal eine Barbe fangen


Dace schrieb:


> Edit: Auflösunf(GTE?) - Ist eine 6000 GTE


sehr gut, keine angst vor großen Rollen, und eine Heckbremse + Freilauf


----------



## geomas

Ein kurzer Nachtrag zum gestrigen Abend-Angeltrip: es ging ein recht starker Wind etwa aus Südost, was die Wahl der Angelstelle etwas einschränkte. 
Also hab ich mich mit dem Rest von Tobias85 Berbenfutter und Feederrute an eine etwas geschützte Stelle verkrümelt. Nach einer Weile ganmz ohne tierische Köder hab ich gestern auf Pellets, Brot und Mais komplett verzichtet und es mit Made, Caster und Dendro versucht.

Das (von der Konsistenz her immer noch gute) Futter habe ich nochmals gesiebt, einige größere Bröckchen verworfen und es vor jeder Korbfüllung mit ein paar Maden angereichert.

Hatte ne mittlere Feederrute mit Geflecht auf der Rolle dabei, kurze Schlagschnur und ne Montage mit Feedergum als Puffer. Habe erstmal ein paar Körbe vorgefüttert und offenbar kam das Futter gut an bei den Rostocker Warnowplötz, denn der erste beköderte Wurf brachte ratz-fatz ein Rotauge. Nächster Wurf mit Doppelcaster und rabiater Biß - der beste Plötz des Abends (etwa 25cm, also kein Riese). Habe dann mit Ködervarianten experimentiert, es gab weitere Plötz von überschaubarer Größe und erst in der Dämmerung fanden sich die Güstern ein. 

Erst gegen 10 war es zu dunkel zum Angeln ohne Stirnlampe und ich habe zusammengepackt. Ein schöner Abend, ohne große Fänge, aber kurzweilig und für mich auch lehrreich. 

In den kommenden Tagen hab ich immer wieder mal Angelzeit, vielleicht erkunde ich noch ein paar andere Gewässer in der Umgebung.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> vielleicht erkunde ich noch ein paar andere Gewässer in der Umgebung.


Solche Sätze machen mich immer völlig fassungslos...
Ich will auch was zum erkunden.
OK - in Holland kann ich auch erkunden, da sitze dann aber auch für zwei drei hundert Km im Auto.
Es gibt Sachen im Osten, die sind sooo viel besser als hier, dass man es kaum glauben mag...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Solche Sätze machen mich immer völlig fassungslos...
> Ich will auch was zum erkunden.
> OK - in Holland kann ich auch erkunden, da sitze dann aber auch für zwei drei hundert Km im Auto.
> Es gibt Sachen im Osten, die sind sooo viel besser als hier, dass man es kaum glauben mag...



Falls Du mal eine Auszeit vom Boot-Reparieren brauchst lade die Gattin und Coco in den Boliden und komme einfach rum.
Ich zeige Dir gerne ein paar Perlen von Kleingewässern. Karauschen, Tincas gibts im Rostocker Umland und schöne Plätze zum Ausspannen auch ohne Angel sowieso.
Probleme gibts im nördlichen Osten auch, das ist ja klar, aber für die wassernahe Freizeitgestaltung ist meine Heimat schon ne verdammt gute Adresse...

Die Entfernung ist abtörnend, aber das Angebot steht und gilt auch für andere Stammtisch-Bewohner.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Nachtrag zum gestrigen Abend-Angeltrip: es ging ein recht starker Wind etwa aus Südost, was die Wahl der Angelstelle etwas einschränkte.
> Also hab ich mich mit dem Rest von Tobias85 Berbenfutter und Feederrute an eine etwas geschützte Stelle verkrümelt. Nach einer Weile ganmz ohne tierische Köder hab ich gestern auf Pellets, Brot und Mais komplett verzichtet und es mit Made, Caster und Dendro versucht.
> 
> Das (von der Konsistenz her immer noch gute) Futter habe ich nochmals gesiebt, einige größere Bröckchen verworfen und es vor jeder Korbfüllung mit ein paar Maden angereichert.
> 
> Hatte ne mittlere Feederrute mit Geflecht auf der Rolle dabei, kurze Schlagschnur und ne Montage mit Feedergum als Puffer. Habe erstmal ein paar Körbe vorgefüttert und offenbar kam das Futter gut an bei den Rostocker Warnowplötz, denn der erste beköderte Wurf brachte ratz-fatz ein Rotauge. Nächster Wurf mit Doppelcaster und rabiater Biß - der beste Plötz des Abends (etwa 25cm, also kein Riese). Habe dann mit Ködervarianten experimentiert, es gab weitere Plötz von überschaubarer Größe und erst in der Dämmerung fanden sich die Güstern ein.
> 
> Erst gegen 10 war es zu dunkel zum Angeln ohne Stirnlampe und ich habe zusammengepackt. Ein schöner Abend, ohne große Fänge, aber kurzweilig und für mich auch lehrreich.
> 
> In den kommenden Tagen hab ich immer wieder mal Angelzeit, vielleicht erkunde ich noch ein paar andere Gewässer in der Umgebung.


Petri Geo! 
Feedergum als Puffer? Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Gum zwischen Geflecht und Mono? Wie hast Du all dies verbunden? 
Was mich angeht, so bin ich gerade wieder richtig motiviert und allgemein gut gelaunt. Habe meinem Chef zugeredet und für morgen frei genommen. Möchte gern mit Pose am See verharren und habe dafür endlich einmal wieder Pepe's Aqualite vorbereitet. Restwürmer vom WE werden verwertet, sowie Mais mitgenommen. Ganz ohne Stress und Druck einfach ein paar Stündchen auf ein Abtauchen der Pose hoffen u warten. Schön wird es!


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli : Ich greife geomas einfach mal vor und verlinke das entsprechende Video.





Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - ich wurde durch dieses Video inspiriert:






Vorteil ist, daß man mit _sehr_ feinen Vorfächern und zarten Haken fischen kann. Ich nutze das auch mit entsprechend stärkerem Feedergum und etwas kräftigeren Vorfächern. Bislang kann ich als Nachteil nur eine Tendenz zum Schnurdrall feststellen (abhängig von der Anköderung). Ansonsten hat sich für mich diese Montage bewährt. An 2-3,3lb Vorfächern habe ich gute Fische landen können (Aland, Brassen, Döbel).

Ach so - gestrigeige Montage: Geflecht (billige 8lb Browning Black Magic Gold Braid), dann knapp 5m 0,24er Mono als Art Schlagschnur, dann die Feedergum-Montage (Guru-Feeder mit 30gr, später 20gr) und am Business-End (aus Faulheit) leicht gekürzte Fertigvorfächer 0,12/0,13mm oder so mitb 14er Haken.

Viel Erfolg und maximale Entspannung am See morgen! Ich muß mir noch nen Plan machen, muß erst am Abend „racken”.


----------



## rustaweli

Vielen lieben Dank Geo und Heinz! 
Die Videos werde ich mir noch heute anschauen. Kannte solch eine Montage bisher nicht und hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Tricast

Für die Montage mit verzwirbeltem Feedergum sind meines Erachtens diese Nubsies existenziell:








						Swivel Stop Beads | Drennan International
					

Swivel Stop Beads are an effective anti-tangle stop for all running lead and feeder rigs. The rubber bead is designed to house the top ring and barrel of the swivel and leave the bottom ring protruding and free to rotate. Using a five-turn grinner knot in the following reel lines,... Read more




					www.drennantackle.com
				




Der Wirbel muss blockiert werden damit das Geschlackere aufhört und es keine Tüddel gibt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Falls Du mal eine Auszeit vom Boot-Reparieren brauchst lade die Gattin und Coco in den Boliden und komme einfach rum.
> Ich zeige Dir gerne ein paar Perlen von Kleingewässern. Karauschen, Tincas gibts im Rostocker Umland und schöne Plätze zum Ausspannen auch ohne Angel sowieso.
> Probleme gibts im nördlichen Osten auch, das ist ja klar, aber für die wassernahe Freizeitgestaltung ist meine Heimat schon ne verdammt gute Adresse...
> 
> Die Entfernung ist abtörnend, aber das Angebot steht und gilt auch für andere Stammtisch-Bewohner.


Im Herbst bin ich für 10 Tage aufm Darß mit der Familie - ich weiß noch nicht wie das zeittechnisch auskommt, aber Rostock liegt ja ganz in der Nähe ...


----------



## rustaweli

Erkennt Ihr wer sich da schon wieder heimlich anschleicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nö.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.


Meine Schildi ist wieder da.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> Erkennt Ihr wer sich da schon wieder heimlich anschleicht?


Die Unschärfe...


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> Erkennt Ihr wer sich da schon wieder heimlich anschleicht?
> Anhang anzeigen 407508


Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli

Jason schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich danke Dir! 
Aber die Zeichen stehen eher schlecht. Seit kurz nach 6 genieße ich hier die Posenangelei. 




Ich lauschte dem Kuckuck, sah ein schönen Hecht wie auch einen Karpfentrupp, nur an meiner Pose passiert nichts. Naja, eine gute halbe Stunde bleibe ich noch.


----------



## rhinefisher

An einem derart schönen Platz stören mich Fische bloß - Romantik pur... .


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> dank für die Info, ich muss unbedingt mal eine Barbe fangen



... Für die Bisse, die wie aus dem Nichts kommen und *sehr fulminant *sind ...

sieht das in etwa so aus: Barbenbiss

Der Biss sagt in der Regel nichts über die Größe des Fisches aus!

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> ... Für die Bisse, die wie aus dem Nichts kommen und *sehr fulminant *sind ...
> 
> sieht das in etwa so aus: Barbenbiss
> 
> Der Biss sagt in der Regel nichts über die Größe des Fisches aus!
> 
> Tight lines



Danke, die Ijssel habe ich ja vor der Türe und habe da auch schon öfter gefischt nur auf die Idee es mal auf Barbe zu versuchen bin ich nie gekommen  
der Biss der Barbe hat ja was vom Karpfen


----------



## Minimax

So, die Missus ist nun mal wieder für 10 Tage in eine südfranzösische Künstlerkolonie aufgebrochen, im Grunde auch nur eine Art Ükeltreffen, nur mit Kunstmachen statt Angeln. Mit ein bisschen Glück kommt sie sogar wieder, und wird sich daran erinnern, daß man hierzulande Kleidung tragen muss und ihr Name nicht Chakra Sturmvogel sondern Mrs. Minimax lautet. Man wird sehen.

Das würde für mich natürlich totale anglerische Freiheit bedeuten, aber wir wissen wie es läuft, wenn unsere Missussen außer Hausisind: Es sind bereits erste kleinere Brände in Spüle und Mülleimer ausgebrochen, und spätestens morgen werde ich die Fähigkeit zu menschlicher Sprache und aufrechtem Gang verloren haben. Übermorgen werde ich anfangen, ein Schlafnest für den Tag aus Zeitungspapier, Eierkartons und Speichel in der oberen Zimmerecke zu bauen, und des Nachts nach leckeren Motten und Nahrhaften Insektenlarven stöbern...

Falls ich doch der Verwahrlosung und De-evolution die Stirn bieten kann, schaff ichs vielleicht, ans Wasser zu kommen...

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Wobei, ich könnte auch was nützliches und verantwortungsvolles machen: ich klebe einfach die Wohnung bis sagen wir, 1m über Fußboden mit Tesafilm und Frischhaltefolie ab, Flute dei Räume, und siedele hier Johnnies an. Dann könnte ich von der Couch aus Angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Na super, da hast du doch voll-frei! 

Einfacher ist es, du nistest dich gleich draußen am Wasser ein,
kleines Zelt oder so, Schlafsack, bischen Futter, Wasserkanister, dann bleibst du gleich 24h am Spot.
Und Verwahrlosung zuhause und Aufräumärger mit der Rückkehrerin kann auch nicht  passieren.

Nach fast ganztägig draußen Training am letzten Wochenende und Nachtemperaturen deutlich über Gefriertruhe ist das doch bestens möglich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, die Ijssel habe ich ja vor der Türe und habe da auch schon öfter gefischt nur auf die Idee es mal auf ..... zu versuchen bin ich nie gekommen
> der Biss ..... hat ja was vom Karpfen


Mal zur B-Fisch Findung, wieviel Strömung braucht es da mindestens?
Ich habe mir in meinem kurzen Flussangelbereich i.Bay. schon eine schnellste strömende Stelle ausgeguckt,
die nicht ganz einfach erreichbar ist und anscheinend nicht beangelt wird. Ansonsten ist alles (viel zu?) lahm von der Fließgeschwindigkeit her.
Braucht B-Fisch nicht auch mal Verschnaufzonen oder sowas?


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na super, da hast du doch voll-frei!
> 
> Einfacher ist es, du nistest dich gleich draußen am Wasser ein,
> kleines Zelt oder so, Schlafsack, bischen Futter, Wasserkanister, dann bleibst du gleich 24h am Spot.
> Und Verwahrlosung zuhause und Aufräumärger mit der Rückkehrerin kann auch nicht  passieren.
> 
> Nach fast ganztägig draußen Training am letzten Wochenende und Nachtemperaturen deutlich über Gefriertruhe ist das doch bestens möglich


Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht: Wie jede kluge Missus, hat sie mir die Pflege ihrer empfindlichen Zimmer/Balkonpflanzen übertragen, bzw. dieseals vegetabile Statthalter eingesetzt. Sollte auch nur ein Blättchen bei der Wiederkehr braun sein, bin ich dran.
Ich behaupte, und stelle folgendes Axiom auf:

'Topfblumen sind die Stechuhren und Flugschreiber der sturmfreien Bude.'


----------



## Thomas.

ich war auch mal kurz los und versuchte es erst mal auf Döbel, leider hatte ich Doof das Tulip zuhause vergessen und so musste ich es mit Perlet, Boilie und Mais versuchen, nach einer Stunde des Versuchens tat sich nix obwohl Döbel anwesend waren die aber anscheinend kein Bock hatten. Also packe ich um, um es auf Groß Brassen an anderer Stelle zu versuchen, es waren Ware Giganten anwesend, also eine Rute mit Perlet und eine mit Bananenboilie, nach 1,5 Stunden einen heftigen Biss auf die Banane, ich ahnte nix gutes als ich am Drillen war, es war kein Brasse kein Döbel leider auch kein Karpfen, es war zum zweiten mal ein Wels (Vegetarier?) nach dem letzten Wels(70cm) der auf Curry Tulip gebissen hat nun ein Friedfischwaller von 68cm

der hat noch das gelbe in den Zähen


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal zur B-Fisch Findung, wieviel Strömung braucht es da mindestens?
> Ich habe mir in meinem kurzen Flussangelbereich i.Bay. schon eine schnellste strömende Stelle ausgeguckt,
> die nicht ganz einfach erreichbar ist und anscheinend nicht beangelt wird. Ansonsten ist alles (viel zu?) lahm von der Fließgeschwindigkeit her.
> Braucht B-Fisch nicht auch mal Verschnaufzonen oder sowas?


mich brauchst du da nicht nach fragen, ich habe vom B-Fisch 0 Ahnung


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht: Wie jede kluge Missus, hat sie mir die Pflege ihrer empfindlichen Zimmer/Balkonpflanzen übertragen, bzw. dieseals vegetabile Statthalter eingesetzt. Sollte auch nur ein Blättchen bei der Wiederkehr braun sein, bin ich dran.
> Ich behaupte, und stelle folgendes Axiom auf:
> 
> 'Topfblumen sind die Stechuhren und Flugschreiber der sturmfreien Bude.'


ich hatte ähnliche Situation mal, habe die Topfblumen in der Badewanne(Duschwanne war zu klein) mit ca. 10cm Wasser fast 3 Wochen zwischen gelagert als mein Frauchen vor Jahren in der Kur war.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hatte ähnliche Situation mal, habe die Topfblumen in der Badewanne(Duschwanne war zu klein) mit ca. 10cm Wasser fast 3 Wochen zwischen gelagert als mein Frauchen vor Jahren in der Kur war.


Kleverer Hund  , aber meine Pflanzlichen Kontrollettis sind leider in riesigen Blumenkästen fest installiert.



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich war auch mal kurz los und versuchte es erst mal auf Döbel, leider hatte ich Doof das Tulip zuhause vergessen und so musste ich es mit Perlet, Boilie und Mais versuchen, nach einer Stunde des Versuchens tat sich nix obwohl Döbel anwesend waren die aber anscheinend kein Bock hatten. Also packe ich um, um es auf Groß Brassen an anderer Stelle zu versuchen, es waren Ware Giganten anwesend, also eine Rute mit Perlet und eine mit Bananenboilie, nach 1,5 Stunden einen heftigen Biss auf die Banane, ich ahnte nix gutes als ich am Drillen war, es war kein Brasse kein Döbel leider auch kein Karpfen, es war zum zweiten mal ein Wels (Vegetarier?) nach dem letzten Wels(70cm) der auf Curry Tulip gebissen hat nun ein Friedfischwaller von 68cm
> 
> der hat noch das gelbe in den Zähen
> Anhang anzeigen 407563


Petri, Thomas. auch zum vorhergehenden Tulipwaller. Auch wenns hier nicht der Wallerthread ist, aber die Gelegenheit ist günstig, und du hast ja Friedomethoden angewendet: Mich überrascht, das dir die Megagrundeln beide am hellichten Tag ans Band gegangen sind- das deutet glaube ich auf einen sehr guten Welsbestand hin, eine nächtliche Gegenprobe wäre sehr interessant.
Was ich kaum überraschend finde, ist der Biss auf Tulip: So ein ordentlicher Batzen Tierisches Protein ist doch eigentlich genau im Visier des Welses, nicht umsonst haben Untersuchungen ja gezeigt, daß die Jungs bis ca. 120oderso vorwiegend an Mollusken und Wirbellose gehen. Sehr interessant.


----------



## Mescalero

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal zur B-Fisch Findung, wieviel Strömung braucht es da mindestens?
> Ich habe mir in meinem kurzen Flussangelbereich i.Bay. schon eine schnellste strömende Stelle ausgeguckt,
> die nicht ganz einfach erreichbar ist und anscheinend nicht beangelt wird. Ansonsten ist alles (viel zu?) lahm von der Fließgeschwindigkeit her.
> Braucht B-Fisch nicht auch mal Verschnaufzonen oder sowas?


Leider habe ich von B-Fischen überhaupt keine Ahnung aber angeln will ich trotzdem welche und beobachte jedes Mal wenn ich am B-Fluss bin, was sie so treiben. 

An einer Stelle fließt der vorher abgezweigte Mühlbach wieder zurück und sorgt dort für richtig Wirbel und eine bergbachmäßige Strömung. Da sehe ich fast immer welche, genau dort wo es am stärksten strömt.

Sie schwimmen aber auch in den ruhigen Bereichen umher und hängen sogar in einem tiefen Seitenarm ab, in dem es überhaupt keine Strömung gibt. 
Die meisten Fische scheint es aber tatsächlich da zu geben, wo die Strömung am stärksten ist.


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. 
Ein ganz herzliches Petri zum Boiliefresser! Banana Joe....


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Thomas. auch zum vorhergehenden Tulipwaller. Auch wenns hier nicht der Wallerthread ist, aber die Gelegenheit ist günstig, und du hast ja Friedomethoden angewendet: Mich überrascht, das dir die Megagrundeln beide am hellichten Tag ans Band gegangen sind- das deutet glaube ich auf einen sehr guten Welsbestand hin, eine nächtliche Gegenprobe wäre sehr interessant.
> Was ich kaum überraschend finde, ist der Biss auf Tulip: So ein ordentlicher Batzen Tierisches Protein ist doch eigentlich genau im Visier des Welses, nicht umsonst haben Untersuchungen ja gezeigt, daß die Jungs bis ca. 120oderso vorwiegend an Mollusken und Wirbellose gehen. Sehr interessant.


Danke, ja der erste war morgens um 9 der heute um 13.30, und beides bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein und niedrig Wasser, ebenso habe ich beide vor meinen Füssen gefangen ca. 50cm vom Ufer.
ich selber bin nicht der Nachtangler und Wels ist nicht mein Fisch, aber zwei Angelkollegen fangen regelmäßig Nachts(6 Ruten) mit Köfi im schnitt 3-5 von 90-160cm, der Welsbestand ist genau wie der von Hecht und Döbel mehr als gut, mich wundert aber immer wider wo die Biester sich hier in der Pfütze aufhalten, bis auf 2-3 kleine Löcher ist es hier max. 1,50cm tief und jetzt nur ca. 10-80cm.

Nachtrag: Megagrundeln#
Grundeln gibt es hier auch, aber es grenzt schon an Kunst hier eine zu fangen, Hecht mache ich auf ansage.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, ja der erste war morgens um 9 der heute um 13.30, und beides bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein und niedrig Wasser, ebenso habe ich beide vor meinen Füssen gefangen ca. 50cm vom Ufer.
> ich selber bin nicht der Nachtangler und Wels ist nicht mein Fisch, aber zwei Angelkollegen fangen regelmäßig Nachts(6 Ruten) mit Köfi im schnitt 3-5 von 90-160cm, der Welsbestand ist genau wie der von Hecht und Döbel mehr als gut, mich wundert aber immer wider wo die Biester sich hier in der Pfütze aufhalten, bis auf 2-3 kleine Löcher ist es hier max. 1,50cm tief und jetzt nur ca. 10-80cm.


Die halten es sogar in kleinsten Schlammpfützen aus in dem teils der Rücken rausschaut. Habe beim zufälligen Anzappen bei "Naked Survival" gesehen. 
Mit den Barbenspots bin ich bei Dir Mescalero . Fing sie in stärker wie auch seichter Strömung, sowie von steinig bis krautig/sandig.


----------



## rhinefisher

Barben?
In zwei Monaten wieder.
Die sind zur Zeit mit dem Laichgeschäft zugange und da mag ich nicht stören.
Hier am Rhein (und das dürfte bei der Weser ganz ähnlich sein..) ziehen die Barben anfang Mai in die Nebengewässer hoch.
Ende Mai Anfang Juni sind nur sehr wenige Barben im Rhein.
Das Barben Ruheplätze benötigen, wage ich zu bezweifeln; wenn die Ruhe brauchen, legen die sich hinter einen kleinen Stein und lassen sich von der Strömung an den Grund drücken - so liegen die oft für Stunden und scheinen zu schlafen.
Die guten Stellen (so man davon überhaupt noch reden mag..) liegen alle an geraden Steinschüttungen, was wir hier "Rennstrecken" nennen.
Halbwegs reiner Kiesgrund mit einzelnen großen Steinen ist perfekt.
Als Köder geht fast Alles, aber ein großes Stück Käse scheint mir am fängigsten.. .


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Banananliebhaber, lieber Thomas. 
Als Ossi kann ich die Vorliebe für Südfrüchte natürlich gut nachvollziehen.

Die Angelei fiel bei mir heute aus, muß gleich los zur Arbeit. Konnte aber etwas vorbereiten und online-Shopping klappte auch.
Morgen nach der vormittäglichen Arbeit soll es dann ans Wasser gehen. Das Gewässer wird nach dem Wind (kräftig) ausgesucht.


----------



## rustaweli

Entschuldige Thomas. , vergaß das Petri! Also - ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## Finke20

Thomas, Petri zum Waller und natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an alle anderen, die es in der letzter Zeit ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Jason

Thomas. Natürlich auch ein Petri von mir zum Wels. Bananenboilie.... unglaublich!! 

Minimax  Du hast 10 Tage sturmfrei? Komm doch zurück nach Nordhessen, wir könnten bei Mario weiter den Bfisch nachstellen, den geheimen Teichen einen Besuch abstellen, oder mit Alex die Gegend unsicher machen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas, dickes Petri zu Bananenboilie-Fisch. 


Jason schrieb:


> Komm doch zurück nach Nordhessen, wir könnten bei Mario weiter den Bfisch nachstellen, den geheimen Teichen einen Besuch abstellen, oder mit Alex die Gegend unsicher machen.


Werter Kollege, du hast eine Art, dich gerade unbeliebt zu machen  Alleine der Gedanke daran läßt mich in Tränen ausbrechen.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Thomas, dickes Petri zu Bananenboilie-Fisch.
> 
> Werter Kollege, du hast eine Art, dich gerade unbeliebt zu machen  Alleine der Gedanke daran läßt mich in Tränen ausbrechen.


Die Teiche sind immer für eine Überraschung gut. Morgen werde ich ihnen einen Besuch abstatten. Habe das auch meiner Missus zu Verstehen gegeben, da noch die restlichen Maden von GW verwertet werden müssen. "Davon weiß ich gar nichts". Jetzt weiß sie es. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

#angelplatzpräparation 

Habt ihr auch mit zugewucherten Ufern zu kämpfen? Brennnesseln hüfthoch und anderes Gestrüpp?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dann kann ich euch die Machete von Fiskars ans Herz legen, kostet kein Vermögen und kann was - von Gras mähen bis Bäume fälllen. 
Viele Stellen hier sind praktisch nicht mehr zugänglich, die Natur ist förmlich explodiert. Mit dem Werkzeug hat man in zwei Minuten eine schöne Fläche gerodet.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Thomas. Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zum Bartel-Döbel. Echt beeindruckend, wie Du die Teile fast schon am laufenden Band fängst. 
Ich musste mich heute Abend mit einigen Nummern kleiner begnügen. Schön sind die lütten Rotfedern trotzdem, die ich heute wieder fangen konnte. Übrigens in einem Fließgewässer. Hab da eine strömungsberuhigte Ecke entdeckt, in der sie sich besonders wohl fühlen. 
In dem etwas abgelegenen Bereich fühlt sich übrigens auch ein Biber wohl. Heute hatte ich ihm mal einige Äpfel mitgebracht. Da hat sich der Bursche nicht lange bitten lassen.


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil in die Runde, da sind ja wieder schöne Fische rausgekommen



Thomas. schrieb:


> Also packe ich um, um es auf Groß Brassen an anderer Stelle zu versuchen, es waren Ware Giganten anwesend, also eine Rute mit Perlet und eine mit Bananenboilie, nach 1,5 Stunden einen heftigen Biss auf die Banane, ich ahnte nix gutes als ich am Drillen war, es war kein Brasse kein Döbel leider auch kein Karpfen, es war zum zweiten mal ein Wels (Vegetarier?) nach dem letzten Wels(70cm) der auf Curry Tulip gebissen hat nun ein Friedfischwaller von 68cm
> 
> der hat noch das gelbe in den Zähen



Da hast du ja einen schönen Bartelträger auf die Schuppen gelegt, da sieht man mal wieder das die alles fressen was ihnen vor das Scheunentor ähm Maul fällt



Minimax schrieb:


> Kleverer Hund  , aber meine Pflanzlichen Kontrollettis sind leider in riesigen Blumenkästen fest installiert.



Kleiner Tip einer Wasserflasche mit Wasser füllen und dann verkehrtherum in den Blumentopf dann läuft das Wasser schön langsam heraus, du kannst auch den Deckel drauf machen und diesen mit einem kleinen Loch versehen dann hast du einen schönen Blumentropf.



Mescalero schrieb:


> #angelplatzpräparation
> 
> Habt ihr auch mit zugewucherten Ufern zu kämpfen? Brennnesseln hüfthoch und anderes Gestrüpp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann kann ich euch die Machete von Fiskars ans Herz legen, kostet kein Vermögen und kann was - von Gras mähen bis Bäume fälllen.
> Viele Stellen hier sind praktisch nicht mehr zugänglich, die Natur ist förmlich explodiert. Mit dem Werkzeug hat man in zwei Minuten eine schöne Fläche gerodet.



Ich hab was ähnliches nennt sich "Schweizer Gertel" kostet so um die 25 Euronen und ist genauso wirkungsvoll, dazu kommt dann noch diese Säge https://www.dictum.com/de/astsaegen-baac/silky-f180-klappsaege-712054?c=3046
dann ist der Platz ruckzuck bereit zum fischen



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich musste mich heute Abend mit einigen Nummern kleiner begnügen. Schön sind die lütten Rotfedern trotzdem, die ich heute wieder fangen konnte. Übrigens in einem Fließgewässer. Hab da eine strömungsberuhigte Ecke entdeckt, in der sie sich besonders wohl fühlen.
> In dem etwas abgelegenen Bereich fühlt sich übrigens auch ein Biber wohl. Heute hatte ich ihm mal einige Äpfel mitgebracht. Da hat sich der Bursche nicht lange bitten lassen.



Schöne Rotfedern hast du da auf die Schuppen gelegt  ja die lieben Biber die wuseln hier öfter umher



Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die sind zur Zeit mit dem Laichgeschäft zugange und da mag ich nicht stören.



Ja, ich habe da jetzt auch mal einen Gang zurückgeschaltet, die sollen sich jetzt mal austoben. Bei uns in den kleineren Flüssen findet man sie dann eher an Wehren, die meisten Seitengewässer sind da zu klein.

Das Aufspüren von Barben ist recht vielseitig, wie so oft beim Angeln. Ich bin froh, dass sich der Barbenbestand  in unseren Breiten wieder gut erholt hat. Ich fische da lieber in kleineren Gewässern, wo die Barbe auch zu kapitalen Größen abwächst.

Gut, Barbenangeln ist ein sehr robustes Angeln, aber ich mag es nicht in so großen Strömen mit sehr steifen Ruten und "bierdosengroßen" Feedern  zu angeln, ist nicht so mein Ding. Wir haben nicht wenige Barben in der Weser gefangen, das ging da noch "ganz normal".

Die Szenerie hier am Flüsschen wird dagegen der eines schönen Barbenflusses in manchen Abschnitten schon sehr gerecht: Wehre, Rauschen mit anschließenden Flachwasser, teilweise stark mit Wasserpflanzen bewachsen, mit anschließenden Übergang in schnellfließende, tiefere Abschnitte - und die bevorzuge ich, möglichst noch eine Außenkurve oder da, wo der Fluss etwas schmaler wird. Da haben die in der Vergangenheit durchgeführten Renaturierungsmaßnahmen gute Gewässerstrecken hervorgebracht.

So, jetzt warten wir mal etwas und träumen von schönen Barben, bis es weiter geht … hier noch ein Exemplar aus dem letzten Jahr.






Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch mit zugewucherten Ufern zu kämpfen? Brennnesseln hüfthoch und anderes Gestrüpp?



Ja, in der Tat, das sprießt und gedeiht wie blöd. Ich hatte es ja schon beschrieben, das Gras auf den nicht genutzten Weiden steht bis 1,20 m hoch, dann kommen am Ufer noch die Brennesseln und diverses Grünzeug dazu, das ist ein Kampf und nicht ganz ungefährlich, wenn das Flussufer steile Böschungen hat - man sollte sich auskennen.

Das mit einer Machete ist nicht von ohne, wenn du mit sowas in eine Polizeikontrolle kommst, ist es gut, wenn du deinen Angelschein dabei hast ... gleiches gilt für diverse Angelmesser!


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

allen erst mal danke fürs Petri.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch mit zugewucherten Ufern zu kämpfen? Brennnesseln hüfthoch und anderes Gestrüpp?





Dace schrieb:


> das ist ein Kampf und nicht ganz ungefährlich, wenn das Flussufer steile Böschungen hat - man sollte sich auskennen.









Dace schrieb:


> Das mit einer Machete ist nicht von ohne, wenn du mit sowas in eine Polizeikontrolle kommst,


ich habe notgedrungen im Sommer für mein Flüsschen auch immer so ein Brutales Teil im Auto liegen, und wenn ich es nicht brauche vergesse ich es rauszunehmen, die größte Angst die ich dabei habe ist das ich in NL (ich wohne an der Grenze und bin oft in NL) damit angehalten werde, die verstehen keinen Spaß und man braucht auch nicht nach Erklärungen zu suchen da bist du sowas von Reif.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Das mit einer Machete ist nicht von ohne, wenn du mit sowas in eine Polizeikontrolle kommst, ist es gut, wenn du deinen Angelschein dabei hast



Bei einer richtigen Machete ja aber bei dem Fiskars Ding handelt es sich ganz klar um ein Werkzeug(wie zB ne Axt auch) und das ist als solches legal mitzuführen.
Von Holland hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei einer richtigen Machte ja aber bei dem Fiskars Ding handelt es sich ganz klar um ein Werkzeug(wie ne zB Axt auch) und das ist als solches legal mitzuführen.
> Von Holland hab ich keine Ahnung.


stimmt, ich habe so eine die nicht gerade liebevoll aussieht mehr so in Richtung Freddy Krueger, dafür war sie Billig und tut, wie das mit der Fiskars in NL aussieht weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> h habe so eine die nicht gerade liebevoll aussieht mehr so in Richtung Freddy Krueger, dafür war sie Billig



Die ist kein eindeutiges Werkzeug und kann bei ner Kontrolle Probleme machen.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die ist kein eindeutiges Werkzeug und kann bei ner Kontrolle Probleme machen.


stimmt, meine ausrede dafür wäre das ich angst vor meiner Frau habe und ich das Ding nicht in der Wohnung haben möchte


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich empfehle da die Gardena Kleinsense, kann man mit dem Handgriff benutzen oder auch mit einem Kombigartenstiel, wegen dem Bücken und dem Alter und der Menge der zu schneidenen Gräser. Und fällt immer unter Werkzeug.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich empfehle da die Gardena Kleinsense, kann man mit dem Handgriff benutzen oder auch mit einem Kombigartenstiel, *wegen dem Bücken und dem Alter und der Menge der zu schneidenen Gräser. *Und fällt immer unter Werkzeug.


ich überlege mir eine Heckenschere oder Freischneider mit Akku zuzulegen, bin aber noch zu Geizig für sowas.


----------



## Hecht100+

Heckenschere und Gras ist etwas was nicht gut klappt, wenigsten bei meiner. Gras hatte den Schneidebalken verstopft. Brennnessel war kein Problem, Gestrüpp und Sträucher natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Die Szenerie hier am Flüsschen wird dagegen der eines schönen Barbenflusses in manchen Abschnitten schon sehr gerecht: Wehre, Rauschen mit anschließenden Flachwasser, teilweise stark mit Wasserpflanzen bewachsen, mit anschließenden Übergang in schnellfließende, tiefere Abschnitte - und die bevorzuge ich, möglichst noch eine Außenkurve oder da, wo der Fluss etwas schmaler wird. Da haben die in der Vergangenheit durchgeführten Renaturierungsmaßnahmen gute Gewässerstrecken hervorgebracht.


Oha - glaub mal dass ich auch wesentlich lieber an solchen Gewässern fische, aber ich hab halt den Rhein nah bei und mag nichtmehr Stunden im Auto verbringen.
Das ist kein schönes oder auch nur "richtiges" Angeln am Rhein - eher Strandurlaub, und an den ergiebigen Stellen nichtmal das.. .


Dace schrieb:


> Das mit einer Machete ist nicht von ohne, wenn du mit sowas in eine Polizeikontrolle kommst, ist es gut, wenn du deinen Angelschein dabei hast ... gleiches gilt für diverse Angelmesser!


Macheten gelten erstmal als Wekzeug.
Das Ding vom Mescalero nennt sich "Heppe" und ist definitiv Werkzeug.


Thomas. schrieb:


> die größte Angst die ich dabei habe ist das ich in NL (ich wohne an der Grenze und bin oft in NL) damit angehalten werde, die verstehen keinen Spaß und man braucht auch nicht nach Erklärungen zu suchen da bist du sowas von Reif.


ALTER - BIST DU VERRÜCKT??
Also, ich mein noch verrückter...


Thomas. schrieb:


> stimmt, ich habe so eine die nicht gerade liebevoll aussieht


Dieses Tactical Combat Einsatzschwert wird dir auch beim allerfreundlichsten Beamten erhebliche Schwierigkeiten verursachen.. .


----------



## rustaweli

Besten Dank Tricast und geomas , habe mir die Videos angeschaut. Werde es einmal testen und hoffe nicht gleich beim Binden zu versagen. Twizzeln etc sieht leicht aus, aber in der Praxis brauche ich mit Sicherheit etliche Anläufe samt Verzweiflungspausen ob meines Geschickes.
Heinz, Du meinst das Drallen liegt an den Nubsies? Also lieber gleich alles 1:1 von Peter bestellen um die gewünschte Harmonie zu erzeugen?
Sehr gefällt mir übrigens auch die Einfachheit zwecks Taktik im 2. Video. Bißl Lose Feed, Korn am Haar und fertig. Genau meins, ohne Kiloeimer und auch mal einen leichten Biss verschlafen dürfen.
Tolle Videos, tolle Inspiration, liebsten Dank Euch beiden!

Wünsche allen einen tollen Herrentag, sowie der Damenwelt eine schöne Strohwitwenzeit!


----------



## Dace

Ich habe meine 'Werkzeuge' zumindest im Futteral oder in einer Tasche, so lose im Kofferraum habe ich da nichts liegen.

Zum 'Freischneiden benutze ich da die kleinen Sichel, die ich hier mal vorgestellt habe. Die montiere ich an den Kescherstab, damit geht es ganz gut, reicht für einen kleinen Angelplatz. 'ne kleine Gartenschere habe ich immer dabei, unabdinglich für viele kleine Aktionen.

Mit dem 'Freischneiden' muss man aber auch gehörig aufpassen, gerade in der Brutzeit, das kann von besorgten 'Bürgen', die gerade zufällig spazieren gehen, für Probleme sorgen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> handelt es sich ganz klar um ein Werkzeug(wie zB ne Axt auch)




Und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wenn du mit einer Axt in der Hand heutzutage drei Häuser weiter zum Nachbarn gehst, um ihn beim Holzhacken zu unterstützen, dass das auch ganz schnell zu Problemen führen kann … 



Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Zum 'Freischneiden benutze ich da die kleinen Sichel,


Das ist, vielleicht neben der Heppe, auch das beste Werkzeug für solche Aufgaben..


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wenn du mit einer Axt in der Hand heutzutage drei Häuser weiter zum Nachbarn gehst, um ihn beim Holzhacken zu unterstützen, dass das auch ganz schnell zu Problemen führen kann …



Probleme eher nicht, ist ja kein verbotener Gegenstand aber dumme Fragen kann es schon geben oder sogar ein Anruf bei der Polizei weil jemand das falsch interpretiert.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Dace schrieb:


> das ist ein Kampf und nicht ganz ungefährlich, wenn das Flussufer steile Böschungen hat



Oder wenn im Falle von höheren Fließwasser-Ufern (= Abstand zwischen Kante und Wasseroberfläche) aus Laufrichtung unsichtbare Unterspülungen existieren.

Da im Zweifelsfall vorsichtig in Richtung Kante vorjäten und dabei den Boden per Bankstick sondieren - wenn der auf einmal sehr leicht und tief in den Boden reingeht, ist die potenzielle Abbruchzone erreicht.

Dann je nach deren Breite bzw. Abstand zur eigentlichen Kante lieber die Stelle wechseln - ein Abflug nach unten zusammen mit mehreren Tonnen Erde kann ganz böse enden (vor allem nachts).

Insbesondere nach Hochwasser ist da Vorsicht ratsam, wenn das jeweilige Gewässer zu (neuen) Unterspülungen neigt.

Und - unabhängig davon - immer ein möglichst langer Kescher, damit man zwecks Landung nicht bis ganz vor zur Kante laufen muss.

Man kann halt je nach Stelle leider nicht immer vorab von der Gegenseite am anderen Ufer nachsehen (z. B. wg. Privatgelände). "Seitenansicht" geht auch nicht immer.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli schrieb:


> Heinz, Du meinst das Drallen liegt an den Nubsies? Also lieber gleich alles 1:1 von Peter bestellen um die gewünschte Harmonie zu erzeugen?


Wirbel, womöglich noch mit Karabiner, schlackern zu sehr und führen oft zu Überschlägen und Verhedderungen. Deshalb den Wirbel "versteifen".
Diese Nubsies gibt es auch von anderen Marken.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

Mein Bollerwagen Bolide ist gepackt - auf an den großen Strom!





Schönen Männertag allerseits!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage und einen schönen Herrentag.


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Wirbel, womöglich noch mit Karabiner, schlackern zu sehr und führen oft zu Überschlägen und Verhedderungen. Deshalb den Wirbel "versteifen".
> Diese Nubsies gibt es auch von anderen Marken.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis! Auch wenn es peinlich ist, magst mir bitte noch verraten wie man einen Wirbel versteift? 
Gott oh Gott, der Geist war willig doch das Fleisch blieb Plumsangler.


----------



## Minimax

Gäääähhnn... Ich bin so energielos. Eigentlich könnte ich auf ne späte Stippvisite zum Flüsschen, gucken was die Johnnies machen. Aber dafür müsst ich Kram packen und Köder vorbereiten. Andererseits könnt ich mit auch einfach das neueste 4stündige Profiblinkerfiedeo reinziehen und dabei das AB Trollen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Gäääähhnn... Ich bin so energielos. Eigentlich könnte ich auf ne späte Stippvisite zum Flüsschen, gucken was die Johnnies machen. Aber dafür müsst ich Kram packen und Köder vorbereiten. Andererseits könnt ich mit auch einfach das neueste 4stündige Profiblinkerfiedeo reinziehen und dabei das AB Trollen...



Mir geht's ähnlich Mini.
Es ist zu stürmisch, meine Frau hat mir extra einen Kuchen gebacken zum Herrentag und ich hab ein Fläschchen Nougatlikör hier, den wir gemeinsam genießen.
Ich bleib heute zu Hause.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir geht's ähnlich Mini.
> Es ist zu stürmisch, meine Frau hat mir extra einen Kuchen gebacken zum Herrentag und ich hab ein Fläschchen Nougatlikör hier, den wir gemeinsam genießen.
> Ich bleib heute zu Hause.


Geniesse den gemütlichen Nachmittag. Ich habs mit dem PB Video versucht und fast 2minuten durchgehalten. 
Jetzt steh ich in der Küche und würfele das Tulip*


*übrigens haben die Dosen der Firma seit einiger Zeit ein neues Design. Und nicht nur das: Mit meiner jahrelangen Tulioerfahrung ist leicht zu erkennen, daß nun viel mehr Gelee in den Dosen ist- Da wurden vmtl. Ein paar Gramm vom Fleisch abrasiert, ohne am Füllgewicht was zu ändern. Bei dem Umsatz des Konzerns läppert sich das natürlich. Chapeau, kaere damer og herrer


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ich hab ein Fläschchen Nougatlikör hier,


Nutellafusel statt aufs Brot direkt in den Hals , so ein Mädchenzeugs wäre auch was für mich  ich stehe ja auch auf Eierlikör


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Nutellafusel statt aufs Brot direkt in den Hals , so ein Mädchenzeugs wäre auch was für mich  ich stehe ja auch auf Eierlikör



Klötenköm gibt's zu Ostern!
Heute Nougat.  Seeeeeehr lecker.......


----------



## Mescalero

Recht so, bleibt lieber drin. Es stürmt und wütet und sieht wie Regen aus. Ich war gerade am Bach, immerhin blieb es trocken und kalt war es auch nicht. 

Einen schönen Döbel gab es, vorher ein Rotäuglein und später noch einen Karpfen.


----------



## geomas

^ Petri zum erstippten Döbel!

Ich pfleg ma mein Phlegma, war heute vormittags arbeitend unterwegs und ein sehr scharfer Wind ging.
Vielleicht versuche ich es zum Abend hin am Wasser.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage und einen schönen Herrentag.


Bist Du das inmitten deiner Döbelfreunde..?


----------



## Minimax

Hahaha, erster Fang vor dem ersten Wurf


----------



## rhinefisher

Petri zum Zikadendöbel - hat man auch nicht oft... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bist Du das inmitten deiner Döbelfreunde..?


Selbstverständlich.


























Leider nicht.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, wie süß..   




Rja, und wenn ihr sehr das ich Musse habe hier Bilder von Kukös und Insekten zu posten, dann wisst ihr auch wie es um die Bissfrequenz bestellt ist..


----------



## Ti-it

#Uferbewuchs

war heute auch schon in Abstimmung mit einem Kollegen. Hintergrund: Wir wollen mal wieder einen Schlangendöbelansitz starten. Das Gewässer, an dem wir vor 20 Jahren regelmässig große Aale fingen, ist nun allerdings mit bauchnabelhohem Gras versperrt. Und bei uns in Bayern wimmelt es ja nur so von Zecken. Der Uferbereich wird allerdings nur einmal jährlich vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt gemäht. Dummerweise nicht jetzt. Ich denk wir werdens jetzt selbst in Angriff nehmen. 






Gruß und Petri Heil euch allen! 
Ti-it


----------



## rustaweli

Werte Herren, kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas zum Wirbel versteifen sagen? 
Nein, habe bis auf alkoholfreie Radler nix getrunken, aber verstehe es wirklich nicht. Auch im Netz finde ich nix. Ist damit die Verzwirbelung der Schnur, ein Schrumpfschlauch über den Wirbel oder ganz anderes gemeint? 
Versuche mir eine Bestellung zwecks Feedergummontage zu erarbeiten und bin leicht überfordert. Danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Also wenn ich Wirbel, Einhänger oder ähnliches klapperndes Verbindungs-Gebamsel versteifen will, nehme ich Silikonschlauch oder Schrumpfschlauch und zieh den drüber.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Eine weitere Möglichkeit sind Quickchange-Wirbel aus dem Karpfenbereich:

Die sind Wirbel und Einhänger in einem - aber mit interner "Achse"

--> da schlackert nur das eingehängte Vorfach in seiner Schlaufe, aber nicht der Wirbel in sich.

Ich sichere den Einhänge-Haken dieser Dinger zusätzlich mit einem Stückchen Neoprenschlauch, ich verwende also kein aufgestecktes Zusatz-Sleeve.

Der Schlauch wäre rein technisch wohl auch nicht nötig - ich fühle mich aber wohler, wenn der Einhängehaken abgeriegelt ist. Man muss nur das Schlauchstück vor dem Einhängen der Vorfachschlaufe auf selbige ziehen.

Solche Wirbel gibt es, glaube ich, auch in vergleichsweise kleineren Größen (falls Karpfen-Modelle zu groß sein sollten; ich selbst verwende nur diese für diverse Zwecke).


----------



## Jason

Endlich sitze ich am Teich. 





Beißen wie wild. Den kleinen gab es beim ausbleien auf goldenen Haken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier noch etwas Neues:


----------



## Jason

Es geht auch größer 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas Neues:


Was für Fische, wow


----------



## nostradamus

Hi
Bei mir gehen die schleien gut.


----------



## daci7

Hin-




Und Rückfahrt 




durch die Rheinwiesen und angrenzende Gehölze waren heute wohl die Highlights - bis auf ein paar Grundeln, nen Skimmer und einen Güsterbullen gab es nichts zu bestaunen.





Jetzt pack ich mir gleich nochmal die Spinne und schaue, ob Hecht und Rapfen eventuell mehr Bock haben.
Grüße
David


----------



## Ti-it

Jason schrieb:


> Endlich sitze ich am Teich.
> Anhang anzeigen 407736
> 
> Beißen wie wild. Den kleinen gab es beim ausbleien auf goldenen Haken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schicke Rolle, Jason!! Suche ja schon länger die lindgrüne Version. Aber sollte mal eine in den gängigen Portalen auftauchen, schreckte mich bis jetzt immer der Preis in Verbindung mit dem Zustand ab. Da bleibe ich dann gerne bei der 2400 und 2410.

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> bis auf ein paar Grundeln, nen Skimmer und einen Güsterbullen gab es nichts zu bestaunen.


Oh Mann - und das am niedersten Niederrhein - es ist zum brechen.. .
Vor einigen Tagen war ich nochmal an verschiedenen Stellen zwischen Düsseldorf und Duisburg und habe schon wieder keinerlei Brut gefunden...
Wie soll das denn weitergehen.. .


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klötenköm gibt's zu Ostern!
> Heute Nougat.  Seeeeeehr lecker.......
> Anhang anzeigen 407667


Ohh, der Sarotti-Mohr ... darf man das überhaupt noch sagen?


----------



## skyduck

Für heute steht erster Abendansitz am Haussee an , mal gucken was der Abend bringt. Bisher gab es nur einen Punkerdöbel…


----------



## rhinefisher

Viel Erfolg und wenig Regen wünsch ich dir...


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Und ein herzliches Petri in die Runde,
Also bei mir liefs heute wirklich zäh, keine Ahnung warum, denn auch bei mir wars windig und mit wechselnder Bewölkung. Wie ihr wisst halte ich dies ja für ein gutes Zeichen. Aber gut, niedriger Wasserstand, lahme Strömung, viel Brutfisch, vielleicht Machen die Johnnies auch gerade Hochzeit, yaddayaddayadda, Ausreden gibt's immer viele..

Wenn ihr mich fragt: Die Johnnies meines Hausflüsschens waren eingeschnappt wegen GW 22. Übrigens gaben sich auch die Güstern ziemlich verschnupft, eine Handvoll der an einem Tag wie heute doch willkommenen Plagegeister liess es sich jedoch nicht nehmen, meinen Köder zu nehmen, hier mal so eine:





Dennoch hat die Flussgottheit nochmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen, und drei Döbel geschickt, oder besser Döbelchen, hier der letzte und der beste des bescheidenen Trios, immerhin wurde der Kescher nass, und hübsch messingfarben ist der Bursche, wohl kaum ü35 schon:




Kurz zuvor ist mir an anderer Stelle einer vom gleichen Kaliber ausgestiegen, es wäre der vierte gewesen, aber es hat nicht sollen sein. Es war dramatisch, am besten erklärt folgendes Bild warum ich den Burschen verlor. Anschlagen im hohen Grase will gelernt sein. Ahem. Auch so ne Art Maibaum: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eine sehr schöne Überraschung gabs dann noch etwas später, da kam nämlich ein Angler vorbei, und was soll ich sagen, es war der liebe Trotta! Wir haben uns gleich erkannt, und hatten dann noch einen längeren sehr angenehmen und freundlichen Plausch. Er hat mir sehr viele neue Hinweise und Impulse über den Abschnitt des Flüsschen und vielversprechende Methoden dort gegeben, ich konnte im Gegenzug endlich mal vor einem Ükelzeugen meinen Rekord in Hängern, Abrissen, Baumwürfen und allgemeinem Nichtfangen dokumentieren. Das war schön, danke mein Lieber, ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder!

So, mal sehen, ob ichs am Wochenende trotz der frostigen Beissstimmung nochmal dort versuche, oder lieber in die wilden Wiesen gehe (die mir letztens ja die kalte Schulter gezeigt hatten)- oder ob das Langstreckenflüsschem mir inzwischen wieder wohlgesonnen ist? Hmmm...*

Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


*Ich weiss nicht, kennt ihr das noch aus Euren ...aktiven/ Studenten/Vor-Missus-Tagen, wenn man Lust auf nen tollen Abend hatte, aber bei allen Nummern aus dem kleinen schwarzen Telefonbuch entweder als Antwort "Du hast Nerven hier nochmal anzurufen" oder "In den nächsten Jahren siehts nicht so gut aus" oder "Arxxxloch" oder einfach der Hörer auf die Gabel geknallt wurde. So siehts im Moment bei mir und meinen verschiedenen Flüsschen und den Döbeln aus.


----------



## Tricast

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ohh, der Sarotti-Mohr ... darf man das überhaupt noch sagen?


Es gibt keinen Sarotti Mohr mehr, der ist über den Deister gegangen, musste dem "Zeitgeist" weichen und wurde durch einen hellhäutigen Zauberer ersetzt. Als hellhäutiger Zauberer würde ich Protest einlegen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Sarotti Mohr mehr, der ist über den Deister gegangen, musste dem "Zeitgeist" weichen und wurde durch einen hellhäutigen Zauberer ersetzt. Als hellhäutiger Zauberer würde ich Protest einlegen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich kann ja gut damit leben, bzw. finde das gsrnicht so falsch. bzw. richtig und angemessen.
 Übrigens hat der Zauberer ja auch goldfarbene Haut.*
Was ich hingegen als kulturellen Verlust empfinde, ist die grobianische Namensänderung der berühmten und Traditionsreichen Berliner Schokoladenmanufaktur "Fassbender & Rausch"

Seit einigen Jahren heissen sie nur noch "Rausch". Immer noch Leckere Pralinen, keine Frage, aber nur noch son kurzer Name "Rausch" das klingt wie "Frosta" oder "Kodak" oder Meier, Müller, Kowalski. Mit so nem Namen kann man auch ne Spedition oder eine Fassadenreinigung betreiben.
Hingegen: "Fassbender & Rausch" geprägt in geschwungener goldener Schrift, mit nem "&" auf einer moosgrünen Blechdose... Das ist Tradition, Solidität, Liebe Zum Handwerk.. eine lesbare Garantie, das hat denselben herrlichen Klang wie " & Söhne". Ihr wisst was ich meine.

Nun gut, sollen ihre Pralinen in Zukunft eben einfach nur noch "Rausch" heissen. Dann aber nicht weinen, wenn ich als Kunde für meine Damen dann einfach den Mist von 'Ferrero' , 'Storck' oder 'Lindt' ausm Supermarkt hole, anstatt aufwändig nach Mitte zu fahren.
Hg
Minimax


*lustig wäre es natürlich, wenn Fa. Sarotti nun von den Nachkommen des Bondgirls, das von Goldfinger vergoldet und so ermordet wurde wegen seelischer Grausamkeit verklagt werden würde...


----------



## Jason

Ti-it schrieb:


> Schicke Rolle, Jason!! Suche ja schon länger die lindgrüne Version. Aber sollte mal eine in den gängigen Portalen auftauchen, schreckte mich bis jetzt immer der Preis in Verbindung mit dem Zustand ab. Da bleibe ich dann gerne bei der 2400 und 2410.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Die Shakespeare 2401 ist meine Lieblingsrolle die sehr gerne fische. Die roten waren ja für die Staaten. Frag nicht, was ich dafür bezahlt habe. Und ja, die Preise sind für diese Rollen enorm gestiegen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

...ich kenne nur hellhäutige Zauderer.

Petri zu den Fängen quer durch die Republik!


----------



## Jason

Ich liebe die Teiche, denen ich mal wieder einen Besuch abgestattet hatte. Heute war mein Zielfisch die Rotfeder, letztes Jahr konnte ich welche über 30cm fangen. Mit im Gepäck hatte ich die 1834 Match International von Shakespeare. 
Als erstes natürlich Futter ins Wasser. Ein Allroundfutter versehen mit Vanillearoma, Mais und Maden. Die Match fix montiert und schon beim ausbleien der Pose hing eine kleine Rotfeder am blanken golden Haken. 
Der kleinere Teich ist schon verdammt verkrautet, eine noch gut freie Stelle ermöglichte mir das angeln auf die Rotfedern.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich begann mit 2 Maden am 14er Haken, aber mit Made wurde es zu lästig. Die Pose zuckte sofort und jeder Wurf war ein Treffer, allerdings nur Kleingemüse. Also kam zur Made ein Maiskorn.




Der Plan ging auf, und die Fische wurden größer.




Und dann kam das, was immer kommt. Das Futter lockte die kleinen Fischlis und die lockten Meister Esox. Kurzhand die Spinne klar gemacht und nach dem 5. Wurf hatte ich den Störenfried.




Aber das war nicht der einzige Übeltäter, der meinen Swim aufmischte. Ein Rotauge, so um die 15cm hing am Haken und dann knallte ein Hecht drauf. Ich konnte beide bis zur Krautkante randrillen, aber dann war ich Machtlos, abriss. Dennoch konnte ich noch schöne Rotfedern landen, von 18-22cm.




Für mich ein gelungener Tag und am Sonntag ist der nächste Ansitz geplant, Es sei denn, meine Frau hat wieder irgendwelche Flausen im Kopf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Bei mir gibt es ja auch noch "Negerküsse", und die besten gibt es bei Mayer Junior in Bremen (am besten mit doppelter Schokolade).

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es ja auch noch "Negerküsse"


Bei mir nicht.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht.


Schade, dabei sind die so lecker.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Schade, dabei sind die so lecker.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Du isst Sie? Also Heinz, ich muss doch sehr bitten, es ist nicht richtig, Menschen oder Teile von ihnen zuzubereiten und zu verspeisen!*
Empört, jawohl: Empört!
Minimax


*also ausser in höchster Not, Rettungsboot auf dem Pazifik, in den Anden abgestürzt,  Pizzamann braucht zu lange, solche Sachen. Und natürlich für kultische Zwecke, aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## geomas

Wegen des teilweise sehr scharfen Windes habe ich keine große Angelaktion am heutigen Nachmittag gestartet, sondern bin zum Abend hin aus rein wissenschaftlichen Gründen zum Fluß nebenan gestiefelt. Es stand ein Ruten-Casting auf der Agenda.

Dabei hatte ich zwei Ali-Stippen der sicher allseits bekannten Marke „Vboni”. Die waren deutlich teurer als die von der grundsätzlichen Bauart (kurzgeteilt) ähnlichen „Ginner-”-Whips. Eine der Vbonis ist wirklich sehr kurz (angegeben 2,70m) und leicht, die andere ist mit der Längenangabe von 4,50m beschriftet. 
Beide Ruten (ich habe noch eine Zwischenlänge) kamen mit einer 2-teiligen Ersatzspitzen-Kit und einem recht praktischen Etui. Und jeweils Posen..., die Sachen habe ich noch nicht probiert.






Gestern habe ich einfache Montage für diese beiden Peitschen zusammengefriemelt. 
In Zukunft werde ich auf etweas andere Posen setzen, „positiver” angeln, also zumindest die ganz leichten Posen aussortieren.





Gelotet habe ich mit einem SG-Bleischrot, in das ein Latex-Pelletband eingeklemmt wurde. Einfach den Haken unters Pelletband und ab gehts.
Den Tipp fand ich irgendwo im www, ist etwas diskreter als selbst ein kleines Lotblei. Nicht, daß es heute einen Unterschied gemacht hätte...





Die Vboni-Ruten kommen mit seltsamen „Propfen”. 

Beim Aufbau habe ich immer mal ein paar Maden und etwas Liquibread eingeworfen, begonnen dann mit ner Solo-Made am kleinen Haken (nicht superklein, Größe 16 oder so). Die Plötz bissen ganz gut, auch wenn die Pose wegen des scharfen Windes trieb wie Sau. Ein Caster brachte auch Plötz, dann gab es die zweite Warnow-Grundel meiner Angel-Karriere:





...ihr folgten weitere Plötz und Ukelei. 





Nach dem Besuch am Swim durch eine junge Schwanenfamilie (komplett friedlich eingestellt) habe ich es dann mit Breadpunch probiert.

Und da gab es zwei etwas bessere Plötz, für deren Landung ich sogar den Kescher bemüht habe.

Die Ruten haben alle eine (identische) superweiche Spitze, der Rest ist deutlich steifer. Naja, Regen kündigte sich an, ich habe zusammengepackt und werde das Ruten-Casting bei Gelegenheit fortsetzen. War ne sehr kurzweilige Angelei.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ein Caster brachte auch Plötz, dann gab es die zweite Warnow-Grundel meiner Angel-Karriere:


Petri mein Lieber, die Grundeln sind auf den Vormarsch, das war bestimmt nicht die letzte. Danke für den tollen Bericht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Überraschung gabs dann noch etwas später, da kam nämlich ein Angler vorbei, und was soll ich sagen, es war der liebe @Trotta! Wir haben uns gleich erkannt, und hatten dann noch einen längeren sehr angenehmen und freundlichen Plausch. Er hat mir sehr viele neue Hinweise und Impulse über den Abschnitt des Flüsschen und vielversprechende Methoden dort gegeben, ich konnte im Gegenzug endlich mal vor einem Ükelzeugen meinen Rekord in Hängern, Abrissen, Baumwürfen und allgemeinem Nichtfangen dokumentieren. Das war schön, danke mein Lieber, ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder!


Auch wenn ich beim besten Willen nicht glauben mag, dass ich dem Compleat Chubman an seinem Hausgewässer neue Impulse geben konnte, kann ich das so zurückgeben. Vielen Dank für den netten Empfang und Schwatz - dabei hatte ich nicht mal Feine Minztäfelchen zum Anbieten dabei. Selten so einem waidgerechten Sportsman am Wasser begegnet, selbst modrige Holzscheite wurden sorgsam gekeschert und schonend abgehakt bevor sie mit leise hingezischten Beschwörungsformeln dem Unterholz übergeben wurden. Werde ich mir als notorischer Keschermuffel zum Vorbild nehmen.

Das ist übrigens der angesprochene Blogbeitrag zum Thema Döbel im Park. Ich sehe auf den Bildern allerdings nur Alande:








						Angeln auf Barsch, Aland und Döbel an der Nuthe | Mein Biss
					

Wegen der Schonzeit in Berlin verschlug es uns nach Brandenburg an die Potsdamer Nuthe. Zielfisch: der Barsch. Doch die Überaschung lieferten Alande und Döbel.



					www.mein-biss.de
				




Ein herzliches Petri auch allen anderen Fängern - besonders geomas zur Warnow-Grundel - und vielen Dank für die vielen fabelhaften Berichte. Ich komme aktuell leider nicht dazu, hier etwas beizusteuern.


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Petri mein Lieber, die Grundeln sind auf den Vormarsch, das war bestimmt nicht die letzte. Danke für den tollen Bericht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der Dank geht zurück ins Zwergenland. Petri zu den schönen Rotfedern und zum Störenfried.
Ich vermute, daß die Grundeln hier direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft noch nicht richtig angekommen sind, sonst würde ich sie sehr viel öfter fangen.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Teiche, denen ich mal wieder einen Besuch abgestattet hatte. Heute war mein Zielfisch die Rotfeder, letztes Jahr konnte ich welche über 30cm fangen. Mit im Gepäck hatte ich die 1834 Match International von Shakespeare.
> Als erstes natürlich Futter ins Wasser. Ein Allroundfutter versehen mit Vanillearoma, Mais und Maden. Die Match fix montiert und schon beim ausbleien der Pose hing eine kleine Rotfeder am blanken golden Haken.
> Der kleinere Teich ist schon verdammt verkrautet, eine noch gut freie Stelle ermöglichte mir das angeln auf die Rotfedern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407772
> 
> Ich begann mit 2 Maden am 14er Haken, aber mit Made wurde es zu lästig. Die Pose zuckte sofort und jeder Wurf war ein Treffer, allerdings nur Kleingemüse. Also kam zur Made ein Maiskorn.
> Anhang anzeigen 407773
> 
> Der Plan ging auf, und die Fische wurden größer.
> Anhang anzeigen 407774
> 
> Und dann kam das, was immer kommt. Das Futter lockte die kleinen Fischlis und die lockten Meister Esox. Kurzhand die Spinne klar gemacht und nach dem 5. Wurf hatte ich den Störenfried.
> Anhang anzeigen 407775
> 
> Aber das war nicht der einzige Übeltäter, der meinen Swim aufmischte. Ein Rotauge, so um die 15cm hing am Haken und dann knallte ein Hecht drauf. Ich konnte beide bis zur Krautkante randrillen, aber dann war ich Machtlos, abriss. Dennoch konnte ich noch schöne Rotfedern landen, von 18-22cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 407777
> 
> Für mich ein gelungener Tag und am Sonntag ist der nächste Ansitz geplant, Es sei denn, meine Frau hat wieder irgendwelche Flausen im Kopf.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jason, so einen schönen Bericht hab ich lange nicht mehr von dir gelesen: aber sag mal mein Lieber, es geht niemals so ganz ohne Hecht? Unfassbar, ganz herzliches Petri ins Zwergenland!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Jason, so einen schönen Bericht hab ich lange nicht mehr von dir gelesen: aber sag mal mein Lieber, es geht niemals so ganz ohne Hecht? Unfassbar, ganz herzliches Petri ins Zwergenland!


Du weißt doch, die Raubfischdichte ist sehr hoch an den Teichen. Hätte den heutigen Part auch gerne ohne den Hecht gemacht. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil an Alle die ans Wasser kamen



rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehr gefällt mir übrigens auch die Einfachheit zwecks Taktik im 2. Video. Bißl Lose Feed, Korn am Haar und fertig. Genau meins, ohne Kiloeimer und auch mal einen leichten Biss verschlafen dürfen.
> Tolle Videos, tolle Inspiration, liebsten Dank Euch beiden!



Einfachheit ist für mich mit das wichtigste, "Stundenlanges" neubinden nach einem Abriss sind mir zu wieder, Schlaufenmontagen ein Graus mit zuvielen Knoten das Ganze muß einfach sein.
Wenn ich mit meinem Winklepicker losziehe dann schlicht mit Hakenvorfach, Wirbel an der Hauptschnur und auf der selbigen eine Gummiperle und ein Laufblei, jetzt werden einige einwenden "Wenn ich das Gewicht verändern möchte muß ich neu binden/knoten" ja das stimmt, nur ich kenn meine Plätze und weiß wo ich mit wieviel Gramm fischen muß und ein Knoten ist halt schnell gemacht.
Und die Montage fängt und tüddelt sogut wie garnicht, nur ab und an die Vorfachlänge je nach Beissverhalten ändern und gut.

Beim Futterkorb habe ich mich für die Helikotermontage entschieden genauso einfach und auch fast Tüddelfrei, zumindest habe ich noch nichts schlimmeres an Tüddel gehabt, hier im Video vowas der Professor gepostet hat bei Minute 6.07 sieht man schön den Aufbau 






rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis! Auch wenn es peinlich ist, magst mir bitte noch verraten wie man einen Wirbel versteift?
> Gott oh Gott, der Geist war willig doch das Fleisch blieb Plumsangler.



Wie schon geschrieben mit Silikonschlauch oder Schrumpfschlauch wenn es denn sein muß, wie schon geschrieben würeich andere Montagen vorziehen.



daci7 schrieb:


> und einen Güsterbullen gab es nichts zu bestaunen.



Was für ein Fisch schade das er so angeschlagen ist, der scheint schon so einiges erlebt zu haben Petri heil dazu.



Jason schrieb:


> Für mich ein gelungener Tag und am Sonntag ist der nächste Ansitz geplant, Es sei denn, meine Frau hat wieder irgendwelche Flausen im Kopf.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen sehr schöner Bericht und super Fische, Petri Heil dazu



geomas schrieb:


> Die Ruten haben alle eine (identische) superweiche Spitze, der Rest ist deutlich steifer. Naja, Regen kündigte sich an, ich habe zusammengepackt und werde das Ruten-Casting bei Gelegenheit fortsetzen. War ne sehr kurzweilige Angelei.



Schade das die Grundelei dich jetzt auch erreicht, mir scheint die kann man nicht aufhalten.
Petri Heil zu deinen erfolgreichen Rutencasting und den Plötz.



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Und ein herzliches Petri in die Runde,
> Also bei mir liefs heute wirklich zäh, keine Ahnung warum, denn auch bei mir wars windig und mit wechselnder Bewölkung. Wie ihr wisst halte ich dies ja für ein gutes Zeichen. Aber gut, niedriger Wasserstand, lahme Strömung, viel Brutfisch, vielleicht Machen die Johnnies auch gerade Hochzeit, yaddayaddayadda, Ausreden gibt's immer viele..
> 
> Wenn ihr mich fragt: Die Johnnies meines Hausflüsschens waren eingeschnappt wegen GW 22. Übrigens gaben sich auch die Güstern ziemlich verschnupft, eine Handvoll der an einem Tag wie heute doch willkommenen Plagegeister liess es sich jedoch nicht nehmen, meinen Köder zu nehmen, hier mal so eine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennoch hat die Flussgottheit nochmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen, und drei Döbel geschickt, oder besser Döbelchen, hier der letzte und der beste des bescheidenen Trios, immerhin wurde der Kescher nass, und hübsch messingfarben ist der Bursche, wohl kaum ü35 schon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurz zuvor ist mir an anderer Stelle einer vom gleichen Kaliber ausgestiegen, es wäre der vierte gewesen, aber es hat nicht sollen sein. Es war dramatisch, am besten erklärt folgendes Bild warum ich den Burschen verlor. Anschlagen im hohen Grase will gelernt sein. Ahem. Auch so ne Art Maibaum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine sehr schöne Überraschung gabs dann noch etwas später, da kam nämlich ein Angler vorbei, und was soll ich sagen, es war der liebe @Trotta! Wir haben uns gleich erkannt, und hatten dann noch einen längeren sehr angenehmen und freundlichen Plausch. Er hat mir sehr viele neue Hinweise und Impulse über den Abschnitt des Flüsschen und vielversprechende Methoden dort gegeben, ich konnte im Gegenzug endlich mal vor einem Ükelzeugen meinen Rekord in Hängern, Abrissen, Baumwürfen und allgemeinem Nichtfangen dokumentieren. Das war schön, danke mein Lieber, ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder!
> 
> So, mal sehen, ob ichs am Wochenende trotz der frostigen Beissstimmung nochmal dort versuche, oder lieber in die wilden Wiesen gehe (die mir letztens ja die kalte Schulter gezeigt hatten)- oder ob das Langstreckenflüsschem mir inzwischen wieder wohlgesonnen ist? Hmmm...*



Nana Mini nu mal Butter bei die Fische, hast doch ein paar Schuppenträger überlisten können und die "frostige" Beissstimmung scheint wohl auch dem schlechter werdenden Wetter geschuldet zu sein mit dem kältesten Tag des Wochenendes am Sonntag
ich wünsch dir für dein Vorhaben trotz der wiedrigen Wetterlage Petri Heil



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Beim Lesen der Berichte bekommt man fast feuchte Augen, einer schöner als der andere. Petri Jason Minimax geomas und all !

Bei den Chinastippen mag es Unterschiede geben aber ich glaube bei so etwa 4m liegt die Grenze dessen, was man noch entspannt fischen kann. Die Ruten sind viel zu weich in der Spitze und kopflastig - das macht dann keinen Spaß mehr und einen Anhieb bekommt man nur schwer hin. Es gibt auch richtig gute Hera Ruten, z.B. bei plat.co.jp, aber die kosten auch das Zehnfache der günstigen Dinger von Aliexpress.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Wegen des teilweise sehr scharfen Windes habe ich keine große Angelaktion am heutigen Nachmittag gestartet, sondern bin zum Abend hin aus rein wissenschaftlichen Gründen zum Fluß nebenan gestiefelt. Es stand ein Ruten-Casting auf der Agenda.
> 
> Dabei hatte ich zwei Ali-Stippen der sicher allseits bekannten Marke „Vboni”. Die waren deutlich teurer als die von der grundsätzlichen Bauart (kurzgeteilt) ähnlichen „Ginner-”-Whips. Eine der Vbonis ist wirklich sehr kurz (angegeben 2,70m) und leicht, die andere ist mit der Längenangabe von 4,50m beschriftet.
> Beide Ruten (ich habe noch eine Zwischenlänge) kamen mit einer 2-teiligen Ersatzspitzen-Kit und einem recht praktischen Etui. Und jeweils Posen..., die Sachen habe ich noch nicht probiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gestern habe ich einfache Montage für diese beiden Peitschen zusammengefriemelt.
> In Zukunft werde ich auf etweas andere Posen setzen, „positiver” angeln, also zumindest die ganz leichten Posen aussortieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelotet habe ich mit einem SG-Bleischrot, in das ein Latex-Pelletband eingeklemmt wurde. Einfach den Haken unters Pelletband und ab gehts.
> Den Tipp fand ich irgendwo im www, ist etwas diskreter als selbst ein kleines Lotblei. Nicht, daß es heute einen Unterschied gemacht hätte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Vboni-Ruten kommen mit seltsamen „Propfen”.
> 
> Beim Aufbau habe ich immer mal ein paar Maden und etwas Liquibread eingeworfen, begonnen dann mit ner Solo-Made am kleinen Haken (nicht superklein, Größe 16 oder so). Die Plötz bissen ganz gut, auch wenn die Pose wegen des scharfen Windes trieb wie Sau. Ein Caster brachte auch Plötz, dann gab es die zweite Warnow-Grundel meiner Angel-Karriere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ihr folgten weitere Plötz und Ukelei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach dem Besuch am Swim durch eine junge Schwanenfamilie (komplett friedlich eingestellt) habe ich es dann mit Breadpunch probiert.
> 
> Und da gab es zwei etwas bessere Plötz, für deren Landung ich sogar den Kescher bemüht habe.
> 
> Die Ruten haben alle eine (identische) superweiche Spitze, der Rest ist deutlich steifer. Naja, Regen kündigte sich an, ich habe zusammengepackt und werde das Ruten-Casting bei Gelegenheit fortsetzen. War ne sehr kurzweilige Angelei.



Auch Dir ein Petri lieber geomas und danke für den tollen Bericht - und das geht natürlich auch raus an den unermüdlichen skyduck Und 'Niederrhein' daci7 



Trotta schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich beim besten Willen nicht glauben mag, dass ich dem Compleat Chubman an seinem Hausgewässer neue Impulse geben konnte, kann ich das so zurückgeben. Vielen Dank für den netten Empfang und Schwatz - dabei hatte ich nicht mal Feine Minztäfelchen zum Anbieten dabei. Selten so einem waidgerechten Sportsman am Wasser begegnet, selbst modrige Holzscheite wurden sorgsam gekeschert und schonend abgehakt bevor sie mit leise hingezischten Beschwörungsformeln dem Unterholz übergeben wurden. Werde ich mir als notorischer Keschermuffel zum Vorbild nehmen.
> 
> Das ist übrigens der angesprochene Blogbeitrag zum Thema Döbel im Park. Ich sehe auf den Bildern allerdings nur Alande:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeln auf Barsch, Aland und Döbel an der Nuthe | Mein Biss
> 
> 
> Wegen der Schonzeit in Berlin verschlug es uns nach Brandenburg an die Potsdamer Nuthe. Zielfisch: der Barsch. Doch die Überaschung lieferten Alande und Döbel.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mein-biss.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein herzliches Petri auch allen anderen Fängern - besonders geomas zur Warnow-Grundel - und vielen Dank für die vielen fabelhaften Berichte. Ich komme aktuell leider nicht dazu, hier etwas beizusteuern.


Du hast natürlich absolülüt Recht- es sind im Blog eindeutig Alande und keine Döbel: Ein Grund mehr den vampirischen Fischer und seinen Höllenhund ('Zoltan'?) Zu meiden  

Oh eine Sache noch all Ükels: wir haben uns gestern auch über kleine wirbellose Blutsauger unterhalten: Mich hats zum Glück nur Mückenmässig erwischt, aber Mr. Trotta wurde im hohen Gras der Waldstrecke frech und beharrlich von Zecken attackiert, ich glaube auch einige Jungs an der Weser hatten heuer auch schon mit denen Bekanntschaft schliessen müssen.

Also, liebe Freunde der Pirschangelei seht Euch vor, die parasitären Milben und was sie einem bescheren können sind kein Spass. Auch bei Hitze Dichte, feste Kleidung und nachm Angeln sofort ein Brausebad und Körperkontrolle, besonders da wo keine Sonne scheint. Und dieselt Euch ordentlich mit DEET ein, meinetwegen auch nur die Klamotten von aussen. Das hält die Zecken schon etwas ab.

So wichtig kann keine Beissfrequenz sein, das man deswegen auf Insekten-repellant verzichtet und sich nachher noch ne fiese Borreliose einfängt.

Also, es heisst wieder aufpassen,
Eure
Schwester Minimax


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Werte Herren, kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas zum Wirbel versteifen sagen?
> Nein, habe bis auf alkoholfreie Radler nix getrunken, aber verstehe es wirklich nicht. Auch im Netz finde ich nix. Ist damit die Verzwirbelung der Schnur, ein Schrumpfschlauch über den Wirbel oder ganz anderes gemeint?
> Versuche mir eine Bestellung zwecks Feedergummontage zu erarbeiten und bin leicht überfordert. Danke!


#Nübsie
#Lametta
#KISS-Prinzip

Es gibt unfassbar viele Konstruktionen Alternativen und Möglichkeiten dafür, es beginnt mit einem konischen Schläuchen, das man über eine der beiden Ösen und den Body streift- viele andere Alternativen haben die Jungs ja genannt. Man sollte nur aufpassen, daß man nicht zuviel Lametta/Nübsies auf die Schnur bringt, und nicht die eigentliche Dreh-Funktion des Wirbels ausschaltet, dann kann man auch gleich ganz drauf verzichten.

Ich pflichte sehr Tricast Heinz bei, das Problem bei jedweder Montage ist eigentlich nicht der Wirbel, der ist ja ohnehin recht steif, sondern das verdammte Gebammsel und Geklacker der Karabiner. Diese unterbrechen den Telegraphdraht zu Köder und Vorfach, erfordern Schlaufenknoten und sorgen allgemein für 'Schlackerpunkte' in der Montage, man sollte sie, außer bei Grobanwendungen oder Finsterer Nacht meiden. Karabiner sind praktisch, aber Gift für die elegante, schlanke und fängige Montage.

Man Binde mal seine Lieblingsmontage zuhause am Grünen Tisch. Und dann schaue man mal lange und kritisch darauf, welche Nübsies eigentlich welche Funktion erfüllen. Meist wird man etwas überflüssiges Finden, was man entfernen kann.

Hg
Minitüddel


----------



## geomas

#montage

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, daß die komplett Nubbise-lose „aufgeschnittene Schlaufe” mit kurzem Bleiseitenarm und etwas längerem „Vorfach” ebenso einfach wie effektiv ist.
Nachteile sehe ich in erster Linie in zwei Bereichen: die Sollbruchstelle Vorfach fällt weg und das Wechseln von Vorfächern/Haken ist nicht so einfach möglich wie eingebauter Schlaufe zu Schlaufe oder Karabiner.

Was sich übrigens (für mich) absolut bewährt hat für die sehr leichte Angelei ist das direkte Anknoten des Vorfachs an die Hauptschnur mittels Figure-of-Eight-Knoten. Der Knoten ist winzig und hält bombig. 

Probieren möchte ich noch das Einknoten des Bleiseitenarms (oder des Vorfachs) mittels „Waterknot”. Das taucht ja in vielen alten Angelbüchern auf.




#ali-stippe

Mittlerweile habe ich ja öfters bei Ali gekauft, damit ist jetzt Schluß, zumindest in China direkt bestelle ich nie mehr. Die Gründe dafür findet man in den Nachrichten. Klar ist, daß man kaum der Ware entgehen kann, die in China gefertigt wurde. Ich versuche einfach, den Konsum derartiger Produkte zu reduzieren.
Das hat absolut nichts mit der Qualität der Produkte zu tun.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #ali-stippe
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich ja öfters bei Ali gekauft, damit ist jetzt Schluß, zumindest in China direkt bestelle ich nie mehr. Die Gründe dafür findet man in den Nachrichten. Klar ist, daß man kaum der Ware entgehen kann, die in China gefertigt wurde. Ich versuche einfach, den Konsum derartiger Produkte zu reduzieren.


Wir sprachen ja gestern am Telefon darüber.

Ich finde Deine Haltung richtig und schließe mich an, ich werde keine Direktbestellungen aus China mehr machen. Danke für den Denkanstoß.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich versuche einfach, den Konsum derartiger Produkte zu reduzieren.





Minimax schrieb:


> ich werde keine Direktbestellungen aus China mehr machen


DITO!


----------



## Dace

rustaweli schrieb:


> magst mir bitte noch verraten wie man einen Wirbel versteift?



rustaweli hier mal ein Beispiel, wie ich eine Wirbelmontage "versteife":






Tight lines


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

hallo Dace,

damit machst Du den Wirbel allerdings überflüssig - oder seh ich das falsch?

Gruß


----------



## Dace

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> damit machst Du den Wirbel allerdings überflüssig - oder seh ich das falsch?



Das kommt darauf an, was ich mit der Montage erreichen will. Bei dieser Anordnung dreht sich der untere Teil des Wirbel noch in dem Sleeve, erst wenn ich das Sleeve ganz runter ziehe, dreht sich nichst mehr.
Das Ganze verwende ich mit dem Angled Drop Off Run Ring Kit als Running Rig - arbeitet perfekt. Kann ich auch mit Swivel Beads modifizieren. Es kommt darauf an, wie ordne ich die Versteifung an und welches Material/Zubehör verwende ich zum "versteifen" - so arbeitet ich jedenfalls damit.


Tight lines


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

Danke für die Erläuterung. dann ist das Bild von mir falsch interpretiert worden.

Bei längerem Nachdenken merk ich aber, dass hier minimum 2 Welten aufeinander prallen, was die Rig-Aufbauten angeht.
Mir erschließt sich einfach nicht, warum ich die "Versteifung" einbauen soll, ebenso hab ich Bauchschmerzen mit nem zur Hälfte stiff gemachten Wirbel.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu alt...

Gruß


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Das Ganze verwende ich mit dem Angled Drop Off Run Ring Kit als Running Rig


Hahaha, das ist so Satz, da hat unser Finke20 wieder herrliches Material für Satiren!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

Satire ist hier vielleicht nicht ganz so angebracht. Die Benamsung der unterschiedlichen Rigs macht schon Sinn, auch wenn's  übersetzt dann zum Schmunzeln kommt. Als Beispiel mal die Hubschrauber-Montage...
Aber zurück zu meiner Frage: wozu braucht es in oben angepinntem Bild überhaupt den Wirbel, wenn ich die Rotationsfreudigkeit mehr oder minder einschränke?

Gruß


----------



## Dace

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu alt...



Also ich bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, aber beim Angeln immer offen, wenn es um Neuentwickelungen jeglicher Produkte etc. geht - das hält jung.



Elbtrottel schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich einfach nicht, warum ich die "Versteifung" einbauen soll,



Versteifung des Wirbels ist vielleicht nicht ganz so korrekt, eher eine Versteifung einzelner Zubehörteile zu einer funktionieren Einheit und auf den Blickwinkel.












Elbtrottel schrieb:


> wozu braucht es in oben angepinntem Bild überhaupt den Wirbel



Der ist ja nicht selten am Blei dran. Es gibt halt Bleie mit und ohne Wirbel. Entsprechend meiner/einer speziellen Montage/Idee kommt es dann zu einer Modifizierung - Tüftler sind hier sehr kreativ. Dabei sind eine Menge guter Dinge herausgekommen. Wenn amn sich alleine mal das "Ronnie-Rig" beim Karpfenangeln betrachtet - genau das Gegeteil von "Versteifen" - wie kommt man darauf?


Tight lines


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

moin,

ich denke die verschiedensten Rigs sind Ergebnis einer ewig langen Zeit, in der über Anfasser, Aussteiger, schlecht gehakt, ausgeschlitzt, verwickelt, usw. nachgedacht wurde. Ich hab auch über Jahre die unterschiedlichsten Fallen geknotet und Unmengen an Zeit (und Geld für Kleinteile) geopfert. Mehr oder besser gefangen habe ich dadurch eher nicht, wenn ich meine Tagebücher richtig geführt habe. Klar macht die Tüftelei Spaß, aber mit der Zeit hab ich gemerkt, dass die einfachen Montagen genauso gut fangen. Außerdem fand ich beachtlich, wie unsicher ich wurde, ob die hochkomplizierten Rigs auch richtig liegen, drehen usw.
Das schöne an diesen Geschichten: man wird nicht dümmer, und im besten Fall sieht man ein, das es viele Wege zum Erfolg gibt. Fast genauso schön: man kann die Wirbel relativ leicht von den Bleien abknipsen...

Gruß


----------



## Tikey0815

Jeder Jeck ist halt anders.....seien wir froh, weil man´s kann !


----------



## Minimax

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> Satire ist hier vielleicht nicht ganz so angebracht.


Sagt wer auf welcher Basis?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

Sehr geehrter Minimax,

diese Frage ist überflüssig. Die Äußerung stammt von mir und deklariert meine Meinung.

Gruß


----------



## Minimax

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Minimax,
> 
> diese Frage ist überflüssig. Die Äußerung stammt von mir und deklariert meine Meinung.
> 
> Gruß


Naja, im Grunde hast Du ja recht   Unter uns gesagt- aber erzähls nicht weiter: Ich hangel mich seit Jahren mit Überflüssigkeiten durch den Ükel.. Mal sehen wann die Jungs mir auf die Schliche kommen. DirViel Spass noch hier..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

Sehr geehrter... das hatten wir schon.

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass die Mehrheit der hier Involvierten bereits Klarheit bezüglich Ihrer Überflüssigkeiten, weichgespülten Pseudo-Meinungen und dem regelmäßig abgesonderten Pseudo - Fach-Chinesisch erlangt haben. Lediglich die beachtliche Kompetenz in Sachen  Squalius cephalus läßt auf baldiges Erreichen des Erwachsenen-Status Ihrerseits hoffen und entschuldigt zwar nicht Alles, aber Vieles.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh Mann - und das am niedersten Niederrhein - es ist zum brechen.. .
> Vor einigen Tagen war ich nochmal an verschiedenen Stellen zwischen Düsseldorf und Duisburg und habe schon wieder keinerlei Brut gefunden...
> Wie soll das denn weitergehen.. .


So ganz dramatisch sehe ich das nicht - ich hab halt am Fisch vorbei geangelt. Die dicke Güster und der skimmer waren bestimmt nicht alleine unterwegs und wir haben viel Oberflächenaktivität gesehen (ich tippe auf Hecht und/oder Rapfen) aber wir waren halt auch dafür zu doof.
Den Altarm hier kannste momentan trockenen Fußes überqueren  so viel Brut steht im Wasser.
Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich nicht an "meiner" Stelle war - und ihr wisst, wie das mit den Spots so ist - man muss sich eine Stelle wirklich erschließen. Zwischen Honeypot und anglerischer Güllegrube liegen halt teilweise nur wenige Meter ... ich werd da aber dran bleiben, das waren ein paar richtig geile Buhnen zum feedern, alleine die Schlepperei ist ein wenig nervig (nein Thomas. , nicht so gemütlich wie an der Natorampe, sondern 1,5km mit der Schubkarre durch hohes Gras und dichtes Gestrüpp)
Die nächsten Sessions da werden aber eher auf Waller, Hecht, Rapfen und Zander - entschuldige - Wöbel, Höbel, Röbel und Zöbel gehen.
Groetjes
Dövid


----------



## Finke20

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> aber mit der Zeit hab ich gemerkt, dass die einfachen Montagen genauso gut fangen.



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Je einfachen um so besser genau mein Leitspruch und nur wenn der Köder im Wasser ist kann er fangen.


----------



## Minimax

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter... das hatten wir schon.
> 
> *Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass die Mehrheit der hier Involvierten bereits Klarheit bezüglich Ihrer Überflüssigkeiten, weichgespülten Pseudo-Meinungen und dem regelmäßig abgesonderten Pseudo - Fach-Chinesisch erlangt haben. *Lediglich die beachtliche Kompetenz in Sachen Squalius cephalus läßt auf baldiges Erreichen des Erwachsenen-Status Ihrerseits hoffen und entschuldigt zwar nicht Alles, aber Vieles.


Moment mal, Intervention, cut! Den Vorwurf der Weichspüler Pseudo Meinung weise ich aufs Schärfste zurück*. Ich sage das eindeutig, kristallklar und hart. Wobei: Es gibt natürlich  viele Meinungen.und Positionen. Mein Standpunkt ist jedenfalls klar, bei mir gibt's kein rhetorische Rumgeeiere, wie Du mir vorwirfst:
Die Basis ist die Grundlage des Fundaments. Es gilt da dennoch vieles zu berücksichtigen, und jeder sollte gehört werden. Ich finde auch wenn sich die Waagschale in eine Richtung neigt, dann sollte auch die andere Seite nicht vergessen werden. Und wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn nicht, und dad muss auch mal deutlich gesagt werden- schliesslich gehts auch um, und das ist vielleicht eine Altmodische Haltung, aber dafür stehe ich ein- und wenn ein Kompromiss entstehen kann, dann werde ich mich beteiligen, aber ohne Preisgabe der wichtigsten Werte, die wir hoffentlich alle Teilen. Ich möchte, und das sage ich deutlich, das beste Bewahren und dennoch in die Zukunft voranschreitete.

Worum gings eigentlich nochmal?
Eisern, klar und festgelegt:

Ministahl


*Eigentlich ziemlich harte Worte, an Üklemassstäben. Ich bin dennoch geschmeichelt, Denn offenbar verfolgt du meine literarischen Abenteuer hier, dankeschön, das freut mich sehr.


----------



## Minimax

Achso, entschuldige bitte, Elbtrottel (ich kann nicht genug von Deinem Nick kriegen, eine vortreffliche Wahl), Deine Ausgangsfrage war ja, das Du keine Fische fängst und das gerne durch mehr oder weniger Zeugs auf der Schnur ändern möchtest.
Nun, versuche es einmal mit weniger Nübsies, junger Freund, und du wirst sehen, daß die Fischlein sich nicht lumpen lassen,

Herzliche Grüsse,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Je einfachen um so besser genau mein Leitspruch



So einfach wie möglich und so kompliziert wie nötig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641

ach Minimax,

wo bitte habe ich eine Ausgangsfrage formuliert, aus der nur annäherungsweise hervorgeht, dass ich keine Fische fange? Und diesen, nicht zutreffenden, Zustand durch hinzufügen bzw. weglassen diverser (Vorfach-) Bestandteile zu ändern gedenke?

Lassen wir das, es ist halt nicht jedermanns Epoche...

Gruß


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So einfach wie möglich und so kompliziert wie nötig.



Ich finde das trifft es am besten, aber wo wären wir/kämen wir hin wenn nicht hier und da getüfftelt und geknüppert wird 
manchmal kommt ja was bei raus.
Was nichts an meinem Standpunkt ändert aber wer fängt hat recht und manchmal liegt die eine oder andere Montage halt besser im Wasser und fängt dann mehr.
Ist halt wie bei Hakengrößen wenn ich kleine Fische aussortieren möchte wird der Haken größer gewählt, dann darf ich mich nicht beschweren das ich weniger aber größere Fische fange.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Wenn ich eine Feeder-Rute zum Nachtangeln einsetze, welche Möglichkeiten zur Bißanzeige an der feinen Spitze habe ich?  Für die Montage eines herkömmlichen Glöckchens mit Knicklichthalterung ist diese jedenfalls zu dünn...
Wie macht ihr das, den Bißanzeiger an die eigentliche Rutenspitze montieren?
Die Rute soll in einem Fluß unterhalb eines Wehres eingesetzt werden, soll ich dort die Zitterspitze besser weglassen?


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe dafür ein Miniknicki mit Tesa an die Spitze geklebt. Irgendwann, durch den Tau, wurde das Ganze feucht und das Knicklicht hing nur noch an einem seidenen Faden und baumelte senkrecht nach unten - für die Bissanzeige war das gar nicht schlecht. 

Ordentlich gekleb-wickelt sollte es aber eine Nacht durchhalten.


----------



## skyduck

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Feeder-Rute zum Nachtangeln einsetze, welche Möglichkeiten zur Bißanzeige an der feinen Spitze habe ich?  Für die Montage eines herkömmlichen Glöckchens mit Knicklichthalterung ist diese jedenfalls zu dünn...
> Wie macht ihr das, den Bißanzeiger an die eigentliche Rutenspitze montieren?
> Die Rute soll in einem Fluß unterhalb eines Wehres eingesetzt werden, soll ich dort die Zitterspitze besser weglassen?


Es gibt da spezielle Halterungen für. Google mal Korum starlight holder. Gibt es auch für kleines Geld bei EBay (habe da mal irgendein 20erpack geholt funktioniert einwandfrei) dazu 3mm Knickis. Blinde wie ich nehmen die mit so einer Kugelförmigen Erweiterung an einer Seite. Ich montiere das Ding direkt unter und an den zweiten Ring. Oftmals lasse ich das ganztägig dran wegen besserer Sichtbarkeit.


----------



## Thomas.

ich schmeiße mal ein Petri in die Runde, 
ich war heute mal für geschlagene 8 Stunden am Wasser es war sehr windig und kühl und obwohl es geregnet hat geht der Pegel immer tiefer
,abgesehen hatte ich es auf Brassen und Döbel, große waren anwesend aber leider nicht bereit mich freudig zu stimmen,  
die Brassen hatten keinerlei Interesse obwohl ich extra los war und Würmer besorgt habe, Döbel waren reichlich, allerdings Super Minis die großen hatten ebenfalls keine Lust. 
eine freudige Überraschung gab es an Hand eines ca.15cm Rotauge Feder? in der Köderfischfreundlichen Größe hier selten, so wie 2 Barsche in 17 und 25cm, und 2 Grundel.
morgenfrüh werde ich es noch mal versuchen.
wie die letzten male an dieser Stelle 












und davon jede menge


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil!
Hast ein neues Händi?
Die Fotos sehen so gut aus heute.


----------



## Dace

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das, den Bißanzeiger an die eigentliche Rutenspitze montieren?



Korum hat auch diese hier, haben den Vorteil, dass du mehrere Größen zur Verfügung hast:

Korum Isotope Holder Kit​





Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Hast ein neues Händi?
> Die Fotos sehen so gut aus heute.


Danke, nee ich hatte nur keine Lust sie zu verkleinern was ich sonst immer mache


----------



## Dace

Petri Thomas., schöner "stripy" 

Ob da einer das Maul etwas voll genommen hat 


Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Feeder-Rute zum Nachtangeln einsetze, welche Möglichkeiten zur Bißanzeige an der feinen Spitze habe ich?  Für die Montage eines herkömmlichen Glöckchens mit Knicklichthalterung ist diese jedenfalls zu dünn...
> Wie macht ihr das, den Bißanzeiger an die eigentliche Rutenspitze montieren?
> Die Rute soll in einem Fluß unterhalb eines Wehres eingesetzt werden, soll ich dort die Zitterspitze besser weglassen?


Ich habe tatsächlich die Knickiglocke hängen lassen. Denn gepasst hat die nicht wirklich. Hat aber sehr gut geklappt. 
Ansonsten wurden ja bereits die besten Möglichkeiten genannt


----------



## rustaweli

Wow, Petris gehen herzlichst raus an Jason , geomas , Minimax sowie an Thomas. ! Niemanden vergessen, oder?
Danke für Eure Hinweise all zwecks Versteifung, danke sehr! Hatte heute ein klasse Telefonat diesbezüglich mit Tricast , noch ausschweifend über Montagen, Schnüre, Rollen etc. geredet. Ganz lieben Dank für dieses Gespräch, hab viel mitgenommen!
Mich zog es heute kurz an den Kanal, mit Wathose, Pose und Maden bestückt. War heute nicht leicht wegen starkem Wind und Wellengang, aber schön.
Neben etlichen Grundeln gab es diese kleinen Racker. Klein aber fein.









Größer wurden sie nicht.




Er hier trat erfolgreich und tapfer aus einer miesen Attacke heraus.




Noch einmal Glück gehabt der Kleine! Ganz schlechte Erfahrung machte ich heute jedoch mit Owner Haken. Vielleicht eine Montagscharge. Hatte viele Hakenbrüche am Schenkel nach mehrmaligem Hakenlösen, kenne ich so von dem Hersteller nicht. Auch das absolute Fernbleiben der Rotaugen dieses Jahr an diesem Abschnitt gibt mir Rätsel auf.
Ich wünsche Euch was!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Rusty!

Und natürlich auch allen anderen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri an alle,die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und dann auch noch erfolgreich waren. Denen ohne Erfolg natürlich auch.


----------



## Jason

Hey Rusty, Petri Heil, auch wenn es nur die kleinen Fische waren, wir erfreuen uns an jeden Fisch, egal wie groß er ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wow, Petris gehen herzlichst raus an Jason , geomas , Minimax sowie an Thomas. ! Niemanden vergessen, oder?
> Danke für Eure Hinweise all zwecks Versteifung, danke sehr! Hatte heute ein klasse Telefonat diesbezüglich mit Tricast , noch ausschweifend über Montagen, Schnüre, Rollen etc. geredet. Ganz lieben Dank für dieses Gespräch, hab viel mitgenommen!
> Mich zog es heute kurz an den Kanal, mit Wathose, Pose und Maden bestückt. War heute nicht leicht wegen starkem Wind und Wellengang, aber schön.
> Neben etlichen Grundeln gab es diese kleinen Racker. Klein aber fein.
> Anhang anzeigen 407838
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407839
> 
> Größer wurden sie nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 407841
> 
> Er hier trat erfolgreich und tapfer aus einer miesen Attacke heraus.
> Anhang anzeigen 407842
> 
> Noch einmal Glück gehabt der Kleine! Ganz schlechte Erfahrung machte ich heute jedoch mit Owner Haken. Vielleicht eine Montagscharge. Hatte viele Hakenbrüche am Schenkel nach mehrmaligem Hakenlösen, kenne ich so von dem Hersteller nicht. Auch das absolute Fernbleiben der Rotaugen dieses Jahr an diesem Abschnitt gibt mir Rätsel auf.
> Ich wünsche Euch was!


Herzliches Petri, lieber rustaweli zu dem bunten Korb!


----------



## geomas

Petri Thomas.  und rustaweli - auch wenn die Großen ausblieben biß es doch immerhin!


Hier auch - ich war vorhin kurz am Wasser, direkt nebenan, mit 4,50m Stippe und einer Schwinge.





Für die Swingtip wurde es dann doch zu windig, auch der Pegel stieg und fiel sehr schnell.





3-4cm kurz war der Nachwuchs im ufernahen Wasser, dachte beim Knipsen an Barsche, aber jetzt weiß ich nicht...

An der Stippe biß es gut, Plötz, Ukelei und eine fast kreisrunde Güster kamen an Land.
Breadpunch schien der beste Köder zu sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehen aus wie Stichlinge die kleinen Racker.

Petri Heil, Georg.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie Stichlinge die kleinen Racker.
> 
> Petri Heil, Georg.


Ja das sind welche. Die kenne ich mit dem charakteristischen Muster von den hiesigen 'Salmoniden'bächen. Keine Minbarsche, ausgewachsene Stichlinge, das gute Photo von geomas zeigt es deutlich.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Bestimmungshilfe, evtl. werde ich den Sticklebacks mal mit einer von Mescaleros Montagen auf die Schüppchen rücken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Bestimmungshilfe, evtl. werde ich den Sticklebacks mal mit einer von Mescaleros Montagen auf die Schüppchen rücken.



Mit Hakengröße 32 und 0,006er Schnur?
Stichlinge sind sehr hübsche Tierchen. Früher gab es hier sehr viele......lang ist es her.
Nun gar eine mehr.
Ham wa als Kinder imme rgeangelt mir Stöckchen, Schnur und angebundenem Wurm(ohne Haken).
Daran haben se sich festgelutscht und ließen sich ausheben und wieder reinsetzen.
Offensichtlich hat ihnen das auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Sie haben anschließend gleich wieder gebissen.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit Hakengröße 32 und 0,006er Schnur?
> Stichlinge sind sehr hübsche Tierchen. Früher gab es hier sehr viele......lang ist es her.
> Nun gar eine mehr.



Nene, etwas „gröber” sind die Montagen vom Kleinstfischprofi schon.

Die Stichlinge sollen übrigens ziemlich aggro drauf sein:


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Die Stichlinge sollen übrigens ziemlich aggro drauf sein:



Ja. Im Prinzip wie Bullenhaie, nur bisschen kleiner......


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wie Bullenhaie, nur bisschen kleiner......



Die können ja nix dafür, daß sie nicht größer werden, die Stichlinge.

Ist wie mit den Flundern, vom Anspruch her, also rein mental, würden die Flundern jeden Tag mit ner Kegelrobbe als Frühstückchen starten, aber Mutter Natur hat sie mit einem gewissen Handicap ausgestattet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schade eigentlich. Mit lebensgroßen Robbenimitaten auf Megaloflundern schleppen hätte doch was(vom weißen Hai).....


----------



## seatrout61

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Feeder-Rute zum Nachtangeln einsetze, welche Möglichkeiten zur Bißanzeige an der feinen Spitze habe ich?  Für die Montage eines herkömmlichen Glöckchens mit Knicklichthalterung ist diese jedenfalls zu dünn...
> Wie macht ihr das, den Bißanzeiger an die eigentliche Rutenspitze montieren?
> Die Rute soll in einem Fluß unterhalb eines Wehres eingesetzt werden, soll ich dort die Zitterspitze besser weglassen?


Ich nutze diese LED-Clips (statt nerviger Glocke) zum Aalangeln, die kommen mit 2 verschieden großen Unterteilen für unterschiedlich dicke Spitzen ab 1mm...die leuchtet nach Biss einige Sekunden nach...gibt je nach Shop 2 Varianten: 1. dauernd langsam rot blinkend und bei Biss auf grün nachleuchtend oder 2. immer Aus und nur bei Biss nachleuchtend (je nach Shop)...bei Nichtgebrauch, zum deaktivieren einfach die kleine Batterie umdrehen...könnte für deinen Zweck perfekt passen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000302996499.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.3e625c5fzaiU6S&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu


Weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Frage nach Gummimarkern in diesem Thread auftauchte, verlinke aber hier mal

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001906142149.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.3e625c5fzaiU6S&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu

Auch wenn ich jetzt Beispiele aus China verlinkt habe...die kann man bestimmt auch woanders kaufen (kommen aber vermtl. eh alle aus Asien?.


----------



## Tikey0815

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ich nutze diese LED-Clips (statt nerviger Glocke) zum Aalangeln, die kommen mit 2 verschieden großen Unterteilen für unterschiedlich dicke Spitzen ab 1mm...die leuchtet nach Biss einige Sekunden nach...gibt je nach Shop 2 Varianten: 1. dauernd langsam rot blinkend und bei Biss auf grün nachleuchtend oder 2. immer Aus und nur bei Biss nachleuchtend (je nach Shop)...bei Nichtgebrauch, zum deaktivieren einfach die kleine Batterie umdrehen...könnte für deinen Zweck perfekt passen.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000302996499.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.3e625c5fzaiU6S&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu
> 
> 
> Weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Frage nach Gummimarkern in diesem Thread auftauchte, verlinke aber hier mal
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001906142149.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.3e625c5fzaiU6S&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu
> 
> Auch wenn ich jetzt Beispiele aus China verlinkt habe...die kann man bestimmt auch woanders kaufen (kommen aber vermtl. eh alle aus Asien?.


Verzeiht meine Unwissenheit, wozu braucht man diese Gummimarker ?


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Nene, etwas „gröber” sind die Montagen vom Kleinstfischprofi schon.
> 
> Die Stichlinge sollen übrigens ziemlich aggro drauf sein





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja. Im Prinzip wie Bullenhaie, nur bisschen kleiner......


Die verteidigen ja sogar ihr Nest. Hier meine Interpretation eines Stichlings, unnötig zu sagen, das sie verschmäht wurde.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Verzeiht meine Unwissenheit, wozu braucht man diese Gummimarker ?


Habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt. Ob man damit die Distanz markiert auf der Hauptschnur? Aber dafür sind sie sehr voluminös. Keine Ahnung. Aber hat uns das je abgehalten eine neue mysteriöse Nübsievsriante der Sammlung zuzufügen (wenn sie nicht gerade von Ali direkt kommen)?
seatrout61 was macht man damit?


----------



## Finke20

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit Hakengröße 32 und 0,006er Schnur?




So fein brauch man gar nicht angeln, letztes Jahr hatte ich auf 12Haken welche gefangen.


----------



## seatrout61

Minimax schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt. Ob man damit die Distanz markiert auf der Hauptschnur? Aber dafür sind sie sehr voluminös. Keine Ahnung. Aber hat uns das je abgehalten eine neue mysteriöse Nübsievsriante der Sammlung zuzufügen (wenn sie nicht gerade von Ali direkt kommen)?
> seatrout61 was macht man damit?


Ja richtig Distanzmarkierung...dann war das wohl in einem Feeder Thread

PS: Ich hatte gehofft, ein überstehendes Ende in den Schnurclip legen zu können, so das sich die Schnur beim Biss freigibt, aber bei meinen Rollen klappt das nicht, der Marker ist zu dick.


----------



## Minimax

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ja richtig Distanzmarkierung...dann war das wohl in einem Feeder Thread
> 
> PS: Ich hatte gehofft, ein überstehendes Ende in den Schnurclip legen zu können, so das sich die Schnur beim Biss freigibt, aber bei meinen Rollen klappt das nicht, der Marker ist zu dick.


Ah danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Dace

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ja richtig Distanzmarkierung



"Früher" habe ich dazu die Schnurstopper, die für eine Laufposenmontage verwendet wurden, genommen. Die "neuen" Gummistopper gibt es auch in verschiedenen Farben schon fertig auf Länge geschnitten.

Heute verwende ich dazu lieber einen Markerstift für die Schnur. Für das Nachtangeln eine gute Sache. Mir gibt es ein sicheres Gefühl meinen Futterplatz im Dunkeln besser angeworfen zu haben. 


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

#markergum

Also richtig habe ich Sinn und Zweck immer noch nicht verstanden. 
Vorstellen kann ich mir „Clip-loses” gezieltes überwerfen der Angelstelle und einkurbeln bis zum die korrekte Entfernung anzeigenden Markergum (für Bomb- oder Posenmontagen). Das würde auch mit einem Markerstift funktionieren.

Ansonsten und auch beim Feedern ist der Einsatz des Schnurclips doch sinnvoller, oder??


----------



## skyduck

Petri liebe Mitükel,

nachdem ich gestern Abend nach dem Punkerdöbel nicht ein Fischchen mehr überlisten konnte, wollte ich heute mal ganz unükelig den Schlangendöbeln nachstellen und vielleicht auch mal die Stellfischrute in Einsatz bringen. 
Letzteres scheiterte, da es an meiner Stelle so windig war, dass Stippen gar nicht funktionierte und an der Bomb sich auch kein passender Kandidat einstellte.

Also habe ich zwei Ruten mit Taui und Dendrobündel ausgebracht und die Sphere mit halbfesten Korb und Pellet klar gemacht. 

Die Aale glänzten mit Abwesenheit und auch sonst interessierte sich niemand für meine liebevoll arrangierte Würmer. Mal ne Zupfer rechts mal links , nichts was auch nur annähernd als Biss zu bezeichnen wäre.

Dafür kam gegen viertel vor zwölf Bewegung  in die Spitze der Sphere. Erst ein leichtes Zittern und dann ein beherzter Zupacker.
Die Aufnahme der Rute wurde direkt mit pfeifender Bremse quittiert. Da ich ja Karfreitag bereits an dieser Stelle einen 90er Schuppi gefangen hatte war ich von der Ungestümtheit und Kraft des Karpfen überrascht. Ich habe schon geglaubt dieser sei noch größer , gekämpft hat er auf jeden Fall deutlich stärker und länger. Aber da sind die Carps doch oft sehr unterschiedlich unabhängig von Größe und Gewicht.

Auf jeden Fall war es im dusteren mit der feinen Montage und der leichten Rute ein anspruchsvoller Kampf. Letztlich hat die Sphere wieder mal gezeigt was sie kann und will. 
Montage wie letztes Mal 14er Haken mit Quickstop am 0,16 Vorfach und 18er Maxima.
Bisher habe ich noch keinen guten Fisch an der Kombo verloren und seit ich regelmäßig Pellets Fische fange ich regelmäßig auch sehr große Karpfen. 
Köder war ein sonubait 8mm. Ich verwende hier mehrere Sorten, subjektiv funktionieren die Halibut am besten, mag aber auch daran liegen, dass die am härtesten sind und somit einfach am längsten halten.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Ansonsten und auch beim Feedern ist der Einsatz des Schnurclips doch sinnvoller, oder??



Für das normale Fischen tagsüber bei normalen Distanzen mit Pose oder der Grundrute setze ich kaum eines dieser Hilfsmittel ein, da bin ich ziemlich zielsicher.

Wenn es in stehenden Gewässer weiter hinaus geht, setze ich einen H-Marker, geht es über Nacht, dann nehme ich zusätzlich einen Markerstift - mein Favorit.

Markergum verwende ich selten und nur dann, wenn die Beringung meiner Ruten und/oder auch zur Angelart passt, z.B. Karpfenangeln. Bei Ruten mit feiner Spinnbein-Beringung kann das schon eng werden, auch bei Feederruten mit feiner Spitzenberingung gilt gleiches.
Beim Karpfenangeln mit Ruten die max 5 große Ringe haben saust das Markergum nur so durch die Ringe - solche Ruten habe ich aber nicht. Markergum hält natürlich gut auf der Schnur die Position!

Beim Einsatz mit dem Lineclip der Rolle wird's bei mir schwierig, da ich Rollen älterer Bauart verwende und da ist in der Regel kaum ein Lineclip an/auf der Spule.

Ok, beim Feedern mit zeitgemäßen Rollen ist der Einsatz des Clips natürlich ein probates Hilfsmittel für das zielgenaue Anwerfen einer Futterstelle.
Trotzdem muss ich mir die Entfernung irgendwie markern, denn für das Drillen muss die Schnur ja mal unter Umständen aus dem Clip sein. Einige Spezialisten empfehlen dazu, dass man sich die Umdrehungen merkt.
Es gibt/gab auch Rollen, die haben einen Clip, der zwei Möglichkeiten hat: einmal kann die Schnur normal geclipt werden, aber es gibt auch die Möglichkeit direkt über dem gleichen Clip die Schnur so einzuclippen, das bei Schnurabzug sich die Schnur aus dem oberen Clipschlitz löst. Keine Ahnung, ob solche Rollen noch gibt.

Edit: Habe gesehen, dass z.B. Balzer Feederrollen mit einem "Release-Clip" anbietet.

Das ist mir in vielen Dingen zu kompliziert, deshalb ist meine Wahl, wenn es erforderlich ist, einen Markerstift zu benutzen. Ein guter Wurfstil, viel Gefühl und ein gutes Auge hilft auch!


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Petri zu dem kapitalen Schuppmann skyduck, toller Fisch!



skyduck schrieb:


> Montage wie letztes Mal 14er Haken mit Quickstop am 0,16 Vorfach und 18er Maxima.



Was man doch mit feinem Gerät so alles fangen kann. Maxima ist eine gute Schnur, die hat eine gute Dehnung, federt so einiges weg beim Drill derartiger Fische.


Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri skyduck zu dem tollen Schuppie.


----------



## Thomas.

von mir dafür auch ein extra Petri, sehr schönes Tier


skyduck schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme der Rute wurde direkt mit pfeifender Bremse quittiert. Da ich ja Karfreitag bereits an dieser Stelle einen 90er Schuppi gefangen hatte war ich von der Ungestümtheit und Kraft des Karpfen überrascht. Ich habe schon geglaubt dieser sei noch größer , gekämpft hat er auf jeden Fall deutlich stärker und länger. Aber da sind die Carps doch oft sehr unterschiedlich unabhängig von Größe und Gewicht.



mein reden, die 70er Karpfen sind die, die am meisten Spaß machen da kommt kein 90er ran , das sollte sich Bilch mal durch lesen, da war mal was mit 70er Karpfen.
neuerdings kann ich auch behaupten das ein 70er Wels ein Spielzeug an der Rute ist im direkten vergleich zu einem 70er Karpfen, jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine 70er Barbe zum vergleichen


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Früher gab es hier sehr viele......lang ist es her.
> Nun gar eine mehr.


Dasselbe hier im Dorfbach 
Letztes Jahr gab es noch ziemlich viele, wenn auch keine großen. Alles weg, kein einziger Fisch mehr.

skyduck 
Petri zum makellosen Karpfen, toller Fisch für das feine Gerät!


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die es heute zum Wasser zieht, 
ich bin dann jetzt auch mal los und versuche es noch mal auf Döbel und Brassen in vernünftiger Größe.


----------



## Bilch

Dickes Petri auch von mir skyduck  



Thomas. schrieb:


> mein reden, die 70er Karpfen sind die, die am meisten Spaß machen da kommt kein 90er ran , das sollte sich Bilch mal durch lesen, da war mal was mit 70er Karpfen.
> neuerdings kann ich auch behaupten das ein 70er Wels ein Spielzeug an der Rute ist im direkten vergleich zu einem 70er Karpfen, jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine 70er Barbe zum vergleichen



Hoffe, dass ich einmal die Gelegenheit bekomme einen 70er Karpfen an der anderen Ende der Schnur zu haben 

Thomas., Du solltest eine Liste von der Kampfstärke verschiedener Fische bei 70 cm machen: Döbel, Brassen, Rotpunktdöbel, Rotauge, Zahndöbel usw.


----------



## Skott

Petri lieber skyduck , dein Umzug nach MS hat sich ja schon mehr als gelohnt...!


----------



## Tricast

skyduck : Schöne Fischies hast Du da überlisten können und die Sphere scheint die Fische magisch anzulocken.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

skyduck - sagenhaft, ein ganz herzliches Petri zum wunderschönen Schuppi! Danke für den tollen Bericht!!



So, heute steht viel anstrengende Arbeit an, vielleicht klappts morgen mit einem Kurzansitz zwischen Morgen- und Abend-Termin.
Euch allen ein gutes Wochenende!


----------



## seatrout61

geomas schrieb:


> #markergum
> ...
> 
> Ansonsten und auch beim Feedern ist der Einsatz des Schnurclips doch sinnvoller, oder??


Ja schon

Ich angel mit alten Shimano Rollen ohne Freilauf..um nun mit offenen Bügel fischen zu können, benutze ich das altbewährte Gummiband auf der Rute (vor der Rolle), wo die Schnur als Schlaufe eingeklemmt wird und bei einem Biss freigegeben wird...kennt denke ich jeder...Problem ist hier aber der ständige Wind (aktuell bis WS 8) und die von der Rolle "abgewehten" Schnurklänge, was dann die ständige Gefahr von Tüdel mit sich bringt...meine theoretische Idee war, die Markerschnur mit dem Stopperknoten auf die Schnur zu binden und ein überstehendes Ende in den Schnurclip klemmen zu können...damit erreiche ich 1. das die Schnur nicht mehr von der Spule geweht wird, 2.  mit offenem Bügel gefischt werden kann und 3. die Distanz markiert ist....soweit die Theorie...die in der Praxis leider nicht wie gewünscht funktionierte, da ich die Gummischnur nicht in den Schnurrclip bekam...also keine Kaufempfehlung!

Die Fa. Balzer bot "Feeder"-Rollen mit auswechselbaren Gummischnurclips in 2 Stärken an.

Ich werde mal versuchen, die Shimano-Schnurclips zu "bearbeiten"...aber im Moment ist hier an angeln nicht zu denken...Regen, Wind, Montag 11°C tagsüber....brrrrr.


----------



## Tricast

Sind dafür nicht die Backbiter hervorragend geeignet?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Petri die am Wasser waren und noch sind oder gehen.
ich war ja heute wider los, das Wetter war besser als angekündigt aber leider wollten die großen Brassen und Döbel wieder nicht.
ich hatte heute eine Rolle mit die ich seit fast 30 Jahren habe, hatte sie mir damals als back up für meine Shimano 6010 geholt, wie sich herausstellte brauchte ich sie nie, sie war wenn überhaupt bis dato 3x mit am Wasser und leider nix gefangen. Heute dann den ersten Fisch und gleich ein ü80er Hecht, ok leider kein Friedfisch, Tolle Bremse und den feinsten leichtesten Freilauf den ich bei einer Freilauf Rolle kenne (und ich kenne einige).
ein Barsch von ca.20cm und ein Döbel von selbiger Größe kam noch hinzu.

ist zwar eine Cormoran aber sie ist tatsächlich top, ein Geheimtipp für jemand der eine Rolle mit sehr leichten Abzug und guter Bremse sucht, nicht mehr neu zu bekommen aber öfter Gebraucht.  Optisch würde ich sagen Zeitlos das Alter sieht man ihr nicht an.







Morgen werde ich Meister Esox mal gezielt aufs Korn nehmen


----------



## seatrout61

Ich musste erst einmal googeln, was ein Backbiter ist....könnte passen.





__





						Billys Backbiters
					






					billysbackbiters.blogspot.com


----------



## rustaweli

Petri skyduck , wunderbar! Ganz toll die Ükeleinstellung zur Ali Ware! Sehe es auch so, aber mag es hier nicht vertiefen.
Ich hatte heute auch einen wundervollen Tag, dank meiner Kleinen. Sie begeistert sich zusehends immer mehr für's Angeln. Gestern wollte sie schon mit, aber da stand ich schon in der Tür, mit Wathose bereit. Von der Absage war sie wenig angetan. Kaum aufgestanden, lag sie mir heute gleich in den Ohren zwecks Angeln und holte bei der Teuersten die Genehmigung ein. Pepe mußte auch mit und am Ende wollte er garnicht nach Hause.
Manche kennen vielleicht noch diesen Abschnitt.





An dem Stück des Gesellen war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Heute gleich eine Jahreskarte geholt, in der Hoffnung auf dauerhafte Angelbuddys, da kindertaugliche Zugänge. "Leider" gingen uns heute nur Grundeln an die Leine, aber egal. Meine Kids hatten Freude und ich ließ sie machen. Töchterchen wollte mit Pose, Pepe die feine Picker.





Morgen vor dem Aufstehen der Family gehe ich wieder dahin, den Abschnitt meiner ersten Ükel Gehversuche. Weiß nur noch nicht ob mit UL auf Döbelpirsch (waren das dort Zeiten und Erfolge), oder klassisch. Was ein herrlicher Tag, könnte Euch und die Welt umarmen!


----------



## Skott

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri skyduck , wunderbar! Ganz toll die Ükeleinstellung zur Ali Ware! Sehe es auch so, aber mag es hier nicht vertiefen.
> Ich hatte heute auch einen wundervollen Tag, dank meiner Kleinen. Sie begeistert sich zusehends immer mehr für's Angeln. Gestern wollte sie schon mit, aber da stand ich schon in der Tür, mit Wathose bereit. Von der Absage war sie wenig angetan. Kaum aufgestanden, lag sie mir heute gleich in den Ohren zwecks Angeln und holte bei der Teuersten die Genehmigung ein. Pepe mußte auch mit und am Ende wollte er garnicht nach Hause.
> Manche kennen vielleicht noch diesen Abschnitt.
> Anhang anzeigen 407893
> 
> An dem Stück des Gesellen war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Heute gleich eine Jahreskarte geholt, in der Hoffnung auf dauerhafte Angelbuddys, da kindertaugliche Zugänge. "Leider" gingen uns heute nur Grundeln an die Leine, aber egal. Meine Kids hatten Freude und ich ließ sie machen. Töchterchen wollte mit Pose, Pepe die feine Picker.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407894
> 
> Morgen vor dem Aufstehen der Family gehe ich wieder dahin, den Abschnitt meiner ersten Ükel Gehversuche. Weiß nur noch nicht ob mit UL auf Döbelpirsch (waren das dort Zeiten und Erfolge), oder klassisch. Was ein herrlicher Tag, könnte Euch und die Welt umarmen!


Wunderbar, wenn die Kiddies so mitmachen und die Begeisterung teilen....


----------



## Tricast

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ich musste erst einmal googeln, was ein Backbiter ist....könnte passen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billys Backbiters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billysbackbiters.blogspot.com








						Backbiter: Elektronische Bissanzeiger zum Raubfischangeln
					

Backbiter / Dropoff-Bissanzeiger im Test




					www.classycatchers.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## skyduck

So lieber Ükelschwarm,

nach erfolgreicher Nacht Ist jetzt die Motivation sowie das Wetter nicht ganz so gut also wird heute erst einmal vorbereitet und gebastelt Pellets  passend vor gebohrt und Montagen gebaut. Morgen gegen Nachmittag geht es erneut zum See…


----------



## PirschHirsch

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ich musste erst einmal googeln, was ein Backbiter ist....könnte passen.


Gibt es auch ohne E-Bissanzeiger-Einheit - z. B. den Fox Pike Swinger (wird mit Wechselklammern für unterschiedliche Bankstick-Durchmesser geliefert - war zumindest bei meinen so).

Funktionsprinzip genau gleich, d. h. Bügel auf, Arm-Kopf unter der Rolle in die Schnur einhängen und das Arm-Ende an den hinteren Bankstick. Einen separaten E-Bissanzeiger dann auf den vorderen Bankstick.

Wer gar keinen E-Bissanzeiger verwenden will, klemmt einfach eine billige Aalglocke an den Arm: Wenn dessen Clip beim Biss auslöst und der Arm frei runtersaust, scheppert es.

Funktioniert wunderbar. Einziger Nachteil: Ohne E-Bissanzeiger hat man keine akustische Fallbiss-Anzeige. Bei Laufblei-Anwendungen weniger relevant, da der Schnurzug durch das Blei immer nach vorne geht = Fallbisse quasi ausgeschlossen.

Eine anderen Nummer ist aber z. B. der Deadbait Pencil, wenn der Fisch mit geliftetem Ankerblei auf einen zuschwimmt. Da ist ein E-Bissanzeiger schon von Vorteil - je nachdem, wie weit die Ruten auseinander liegen.

Gleiches gilt für Fast-Freeline ohne Pose auf Grund, wenn lediglich eine minimale Festbebleiung (z. B. ein 3-g-Bleischrot etc.) auf der Schnur angebracht wird. Funktioniert z. B. auch auf Karpfen im Nahbereich mit Aktiv-Anschlag.

Der Auslöse-Widerstand des Clips lässt sich bei meinen Fox durch das Verdrehen des Arm-Kopfes einstellen.

Neben schräg gestellten Affenkletterern meine Lieblingsoption für Anwendungen mit offenem Bügel - da kann man allerhand mit anstellen.

Das Ankerblei muss aber stets ein gewisses Gewicht haben - unter 3 g kann es sein, dass das Gewicht des Arms das Ankergewicht auf die Rute zuschleppt.


----------



## Tricast

Dieser Fox Pike Swinger oder der Affenkletterer haben alle einen Nachteil, sie lösen keinen akustischen Alarm aus. Man bemerkt keinen Biss beim "schlafen" oder bei einem Saufgelage oder wenn die Ruten meilenweit auseinander stehen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## PirschHirsch

Genau. Darum einfach einen normalen E-Bissanzeiger auf den vorderen Bankstick, dann hat sich das.


----------



## Dace

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wer gar keinen E-Bissanzeiger verwenden will



Es geht auch ganz old school, verlangt viel, viel, viel Aufmerksamkeit ...






Tight lines


----------



## PirschHirsch

Steinchen auf der Spule geht auch - ggf. noch einen Blechteller etc. drunterstellen, damit es beim Runterfallen klackert.

Geht aber nur bei wenig Wind bzw. (Seiten-) Strömung, sonst rupft es das Ding dauernd runter - Riesenbrocken auf der Spule machen auch keinen Sinn.

Eine weitere Option ist Einklemmen der Schnur in ein oben gespaltetes Dünn-Ästchen (alternativ Schilfhalm etc.). Ästchen einfach ein kleines Stück hinter der Rolle in den Boden stecken. Da muss man die Schnur halt noch genauer beobachten, da die einzige Bissanzeige im Rausziehen aus dem Ästchen besteht.

Ich finde diese Oldschool-Optionen sehr praktisch - so kann man sich schnell behelfen, wenn ein Bissanzeiger mal ausfällt etc. Steinchen und Ästchen dürften - zumindest in nicht komplett urbanem Umfeld - fast überall spontan zu finden sein.

Habe ich als Jungangler andauernd benutzt - damals waren E-Bissanzeiger noch kaum erhältlich bzw. fürs Taschengeld viel zu teuer. Insofern bediente ich mich da zumeist kostenlos "direkt vor Ort".

Meine damalige Einzig-Kombo war ein geschenktes und bereits kräftig gebrauchtes DAM-Set, bestehend aus einer 1,65er Vollglas und eine DAM Prince. Die musste von Forelle bis Satzkarpfen für alles herhalten. Ob als Leichtspinne, mit Pose oder auf Grund mit leichten Bleien.

Das einzige Neue daran war die 0,25er Mono da drauf - die olle "mitgelieferte" Leine war dann doch zu fertig.


----------



## Slappy

Es wurde mal wieder Zeit. 






Gebissen hat es auch schon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und natürlich meine treuen Freunde


----------



## Dace

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> damals waren E-Bissanzeiger kaum erhältlich



Ich hab' mir spät noch einen legendären Heron besorgt, der funktioniert sogar noch!

Tight lines


----------



## Jason

skyduck , ein Herzliches Petri zum Schuppi. Das würde ich morgen gerne nachmachen. Es geht wieder an die Teiche, wie ich es schon angekündigt hatte. Das letzte mal war nur die Match im Einsatz und zwischendurch die Spinnrute um für Ruhe in meinen Swim zu sorgen. Das gleiche erwarte ich morgen wieder, Action ist angesagt. Zusätzlich kommt noch eine Karpfenrute dazu. Das wird keine leichte Aufgabe. Der kleinere Teich ist mit einem Schwimmkrautteppich, oder wie heißt das Zeug, versehen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das Bild hatte ich ja schon mal gezeigt, aber auf der andere Seite sieht es besser aus. Davon habe ich leider kein Bild. 
Mit einer 30er mono riskiere ich es. Falls ich eine Karpfenbiss habe, hoffe ich mal das er nach rechtes zieht. 
Aber erstmal muss ich mit meiner Missus und Freunden auf so einen bescheuerten Jahrmarkt, der ja 2 Jahre ausgefallen war. Ich mach jetzt schon Druck. "Um 11:00 Uhr schlendern wir über den Platz, essen und trinken was, danach schauen wir uns den Umzug an und dann ab nach Hause". Das reicht ja wohl. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Allround-Angler

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ohne E-Bissanzeiger-Einheit - z. B. den Fox Pike Swinger (wird mit Wechselklammern für unterschiedliche Bankstick-Durchmesser geliefert - war zumindest bei meinen so).
> 
> Funktionsprinzip genau gleich, d. h. Bügel auf, Arm-Kopf unter der Rolle in die Schnur einhängen und das Arm-Ende an den hinteren Bankstick. Einen separaten E-Bissanzeiger dann auf den vorderen Bankstick.
> 
> Wer gar keinen E-Bissanzeiger verwenden will, klemmt einfach eine billige Aalglocke an den Arm: Wenn dessen Clip beim Biss auslöst und der Arm frei runtersaust, scheppert es.
> 
> Funktioniert wunderbar. Einziger Nachteil: Ohne E-Bissanzeiger hat man keine akustische Fallbiss-Anzeige. Bei Laufblei-Anwendungen weniger relevant, da der Schnurzug durch das Blei immer nach vorne geht = Fallbisse quasi ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Eine anderen Nummer ist aber z. B. der Deadbait Pencil, wenn der Fisch mit geliftetem Ankerblei auf einen zuschwimmt. Da ist ein E-Bissanzeiger schon von Vorteil - je nachdem, wie weit die Ruten auseinander liegen.
> 
> Gleiches gilt für Fast-Freeline ohne Pose auf Grund, wenn lediglich eine minimale Festbebleiung (z. B. ein 3-g-Bleischrot etc.) auf der Schnur angebracht wird. Funktioniert z. B. auch auf Karpfen im Nahbereich mit Aktiv-Anschlag.
> 
> Der Auslöse-Widerstand des Clips lässt sich bei meinen Fox durch das Verdrehen des Arm-Kopfes einstellen.
> 
> Neben schräg gestellten Affenkletterern meine Lieblingsoption für Anwendungen mit offenem Bügel - da kann man allerhand mit anstellen.
> 
> Das Ankerblei muss aber stets ein gewisses Gewicht haben - unter 3 g kann es sein, dass das Gewicht des Arms das Ankergewicht auf die Rute zuschleppt.


Blechdeckel unter den Arm, dann scheppert es beim Fallbiss.


----------



## Niklas32

Verehrte Mitükel,

Ich kann nur ein allgemeines Petri in die Runde schmeißen. So viele tolle Berichte, da geht einem richtig das Herz auf  

Ich war heute auch endlich mal wieder in ükeliger Mission am Wasser. Zerstreuung nach den letzten anstrengenden Tagen musste her. 






Es war allerdings nicht einfach. Starker böiger Wind machte eine feine Bisserkennung nicht möglich. Zusätzlich schlug der Temperatursturz den Fischen auf den Magen. Von den kleinen Plötzen die hier sonst fast schon eine Plage sind, fehlte heute jede Spur. 
Nach einigen vermuteten fehlbissen und einem ausgestiegenenFisch, gab es dann endlich eine Brachse. Für meine Gewässer war sie ausgesprochen dunkel gefärbt. Kein großer Fisch, trotzdem war die Freude gewaltig. 






Kurz vorm Einpacken gab es noch eine zweite, sogar etwas größere Brachse. Dieser war allerdings eher silbrig, so wie die meisten hier. 

Grüße Niklas


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dein Foto sieht richtig klasse 70er Jahre specimen-hunter-mäßig aus. 
"Bart(el)träger mit Brachsen" würde ich das Portrait nennen.


----------



## Jason

Petri Niklas32 und echt coole Brille  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Verehrte Mitükel,
> 
> Ich kann nur ein allgemeines Petri in die Runde schmeißen. So viele tolle Berichte, da geht einem richtig das Herz auf
> 
> Ich war heute auch endlich mal wieder in ükeliger Mission am Wasser. Zerstreuung nach den letzten anstrengenden Tagen musste her.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407919
> 
> 
> Es war allerdings nicht einfach. Starker böiger Wind machte eine feine Bisserkennung nicht möglich. Zusätzlich schlug der Temperatursturz den Fischen auf den Magen. Von den kleinen Plötzen die hier sonst fast schon eine Plage sind, fehlte heute jede Spur.
> Nach einigen vermuteten fehlbissen und einem ausgestiegenenFisch, gab es dann endlich eine Brachse. Für meine Gewässer war sie ausgesprochen dunkel gefärbt. Kein großer Fisch, trotzdem war die Freude gewaltig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407920
> 
> 
> Kurz vorm Einpacken gab es noch eine zweite, sogar etwas größere Brachse. Dieser war allerdings eher silbrig, so wie die meisten hier.
> 
> Grüße Niklas





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dein Foto sieht richtig klasse 70er Jahre specimen-hunter-mäßig aus.
> "Bart(el)träger mit Brachsen" würde ich das Portrait nennen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407922





Jason schrieb:


> Petri Niklas32 und echt coole Brille
> 
> Gruß Jason


Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri. Ich pflichte den Vorrednern Prof und Jason hinsichtlich der coolen Retro-Anmutung des Fängers unbedingt bei. Wir geraten hier stilistisch in John-Wilson Regionen, mein Kompliment


----------



## Mescalero

Ein kräftiges Petri in die illustre Runde!

Wir hatten es ja gerade gestern von Stichlingen und nachdem sie hier im Dorfbach verschwunden sind, stattete ich mangels Zeit wenigstens einem anderen Minibach in der Nähe einen Besuch ab.
Auch hier gab es letztes Jahr noch Stichlinge.
Leider scheinen sie sich auch in diesem Bach verabschiedet zu haben. Die einzigen Fische waren Moderlieschen. Ich klapperte ungefähr einen Kilometer ab, probierte verschiedene Stellen - entweder ML oder überhaupt keine Fische 
Der letzte Spot war der Einlauf eines Biberdammes und auch hier biss ein Moderlieschen, dachte ich. Zuhause auf dem Foto habe ich dann gesehen, dass es keins war, nur die Größe von 5cm war dieselbe.

In unserer Gegend ist dank intensiver Landwirtschaft der Nitratgehalt des Bodens und auch des Wassers extrem hoch, vielleicht korreliert das mit dem Rückgang der Population, wer weiß. Schade ist es allemal, wenn eine Art, die es mal in Massen und praktisch überall gab, zur Rarität wird.


----------



## daci7

Nachdem ich die letzten Male immer am großen Strom saß vrauch ich jetzt mal was ruhiges zum entspannen - wünscht mir Glück mit den Tincas!


----------



## daci7

Der ansässige Baumfäller ist auch unterwegs. Bisher gab es ein paar Rotaugen, die könnten langsam aber gern zu Bett gehen.


----------



## Made90

Hey zusammen, petri zu all den tollen Fängen  

Ich hatte vorhin eine Unterhaltung mit einem Anglerkollegen betreffend der Schlagschnur beim feedern. Da ich eigentlich immer eine 0.25er Mono als Schlagschnur verwende mit einer 0.10er geflochtenen meinte er dass eine 0.25er zu dünn wäre und ich mindestens eine 0.28er verwenden sollte, wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## Slappy

Fertig für heute. 
Es war ein wunderbarer Abend am Terrassengartenteich. 
Es bissen noch ein paar der Kollegen. Alle waren in etwa gleich groß. Aber das kenne ich ja nicht anders von dem Tümpel


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 70er Jahre specimen-hunter-mäßig aus



ungefähr so ...







Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil in die Runde,
da wurde ja wieder querbeet gefangen von Hand lang bis groß und wieder Top Fische,
wobei ich die Stichlinge von Finke echt Klasse finde, und Geomas erinnert mich dran das ich meine Multiwinklepicker noch mit Schwingspitze ausrüsten muß (Spitze mit passenden Spitzenring ist vorhanden)



skyduck schrieb:


> Da ich ja Karfreitag bereits an dieser Stelle einen 90er Schuppi gefangen hatte war ich von der Ungestümtheit und Kraft des Karpfen überrascht. Ich habe schon geglaubt dieser sei noch größer , gekämpft hat er auf jeden Fall deutlich stärker und länger. Aber da sind die Carps doch oft sehr unterschiedlich unabhängig von Größe und Gewicht.



Ich hab bei mir auch schon große Unterschiede feststellen können einmal die im See leben und dann die die aus der Elbe bei Hochwasser in den Fluß und See ziehen und dann da bleiben, da merkt man dann den Unterschied am deutlichsten in der selben Gewichtsklasse/Größenklasse.




seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ich nutze diese LED-Clips (statt nerviger Glocke) zum Aalangeln, die kommen mit 2 verschieden großen Unterteilen für unterschiedlich dicke Spitzen ab 1mm...die leuchtet nach Biss einige Sekunden nach...gibt je nach Shop 2 Varianten: 1. dauernd langsam rot blinkend und bei Biss auf grün nachleuchtend oder 2. immer Aus und nur bei Biss nachleuchtend (je nach Shop)...bei Nichtgebrauch, zum deaktivieren einfach die kleine Batterie umdrehen...könnte für deinen Zweck perfekt passen.



Ich fische auch diese Bissanzeiger sind zwar von Sänger oder war es Jenzi na egal, sehen aber Baugleich aus.
Nur das ich nur ein Unterteil bei den Bissanzeigern habe.
Funktionieren super ich habe sie mir als Ersatz für Knicklicht und Glocke geholt und als optisches Spitzenlicht perfekt.
Leuchtet dauerhaft grün und blinkt rot beim Biss.
Die Funktion "blinkt beim Biss" naja da muß der Fisch schon Todsicher am Haken baumeln, vorsichtige Bisse werden nicht als blinken angezeigt, wie gesagt auf die Blinkfunktion sollte man sich nicht verlassen, ansonsten Top.
Die Haltbarkeit der Batterien, das werde ich ja sehen ist mit 600 Stunden angegeben da werde ich mich überraschen lassen.



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ich angel mit alten Shimano Rollen ohne Freilauf..um nun mit offenen Bügel fischen zu können, benutze ich das altbewährte Gummiband auf der Rute (vor der Rolle), wo die Schnur als Schlaufe eingeklemmt wird und bei einem Biss freigegeben wird...kennt denke ich jeder...Problem ist hier aber der ständige Wind (aktuell bis WS 8) und die von der Rolle "abgewehten" Schnurklänge, was dann die ständige Gefahr von Tüdel mit sich bringt...meine theoretische Idee war, die Markerschnur mit dem Stopperknoten auf die Schnur zu binden und ein überstehendes Ende in den Schnurclip klemmen zu können...damit erreiche ich 1. das die Schnur nicht mehr von der Spule geweht wird, 2. mit offenem Bügel gefischt werden kann und 3. die Distanz markiert ist....soweit die Theorie...die in der Praxis leider nicht wie gewünscht funktionierte, da ich die Gummischnur nicht in den Schnurrclip bekam...also keine Kaufempfehlung!



Dann mach es so wie PirschHirsch, ich habe auch schon so gefischt und wenn man dann noch ne Glocke in die Schnur reinhängt hast du auch ein Akustisches Signal



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Eine weitere Option ist Einklemmen der Schnur in ein oben gespaltetes Dünn-Ästchen (alternativ Schilfhalm etc.). Ästchen einfach ein kleines Stück hinter der Rolle in den Boden stecken. Da muss man die Schnur halt noch genauer beobachten, da die einzige Bissanzeige im Rausziehen aus dem Ästchen besteht.
> 
> Ich finde diese Oldschool-Optionen sehr praktisch - so kann man sich schnell behelfen, wenn ein Bissanzeiger mal ausfällt etc. Steinchen und Ästchen dürften - zumindest in nicht komplett urbanem Umfeld - fast überall spontan zu finden sein.
> 
> Habe ich als Jungangler andauernd benutzt - damals waren E-Bissanzeiger noch kaum erhältlich bzw. fürs Taschengeld viel zu teuer. Insofern bediente ich mich da zumeist kostenlos "direkt vor Ort".



und all denen die Morgen ans Wasser kommnen ein dickes Petri Heil


Bevor ich es vergeß, gestern Abend war ich noch für 2 Stündchen bei mir am Fluss mit viel Regen und Wind und leider keinen Fisch nur mit Schirmbruch... beim besten Schirmwetter überhaupt











das der Schirm da gebrochen ist wundert mich bei der Materialstärke und dem Material nicht im geringsten aber ärgerlich.
Was für Schirme benutzt ihr, könnt ihr welche empfehlen???

Der Schirm (Cormoran) ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt und kaum genutzt, werde versuchen ihn zu reparieren möchte aber trotzdem einen neuen, der Durchmesser sollte schon min. 2m besser größer sein.



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Fängen quer durch die Republik und danke für die Berichte. 

Super, daß Du mit den Kids ne schöne Zeit am Wasser verbringen konntest, rustaweli , war sicher aufregend für Euch 3...



Made90 - zum Durchmesser der Schlagschnur gibts keine Gesetze, wenn für Dich die 0,25er paßt - okay. 
Möglich wäre ja auch der Einsatz einer speziellen „keulenförmigen”, also sich verdickenden oder verjüngenden Schlagschnur, gibts zum Beispiel von Matrix (0,22 auf v0,28er, „Horizon X Tapered Leaders”).


----------



## daci7

Liebe Leute,
eine traurige Nachricht zu später Stunde. Ich habe gerade in einer totalen Scheißaktion total überhastet meine Bolo geschrottet. Die hab ich doch dem Prof persönlich abgeluchst.  Ich könnte heulen. Nichtmals einen würdevollen Tod durch Großkarpfen oder Autotür konnte ich ihr bieten... ganz banal durch hirnrissiges rumgezerre bei einem Krauthänger ... dabei hatten wir noch so viel vor ... es war was Ernstes zwischen uns... echt jetzt.
Ich mach mir jetzt nen schnaps auf und geh dann schlafen ...
Traurig
David

Ps: Lieber Professor Tinca , wenn du das hier liest, sei bitte nicht böse. Gleich Morgen werde ich mit meinen Tränen Zement anrühren und deiner Ex ein würdevolles, nasses Grab bescheren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

AchdumeineGüte.
Was ist denn passiert? Unrettbar kaputt?

Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages.


----------



## daci7

PPS: Ich suche für einen Freund eine leichte, schnelle Bolo in 6m, die auch mal nen größeren Fisch verträgt. Sollte nicht zu fragil sein und am besten nicht ü150 kosten ... maximal bis 200 ... so günstig und gut wie geht halt, ihr wisst, was ich meine.
Groetjes
David


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> AchdumeineGüte.
> Was ist denn passiert? Unrettbar kaputt?
> 
> Petri Heil allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages.


Bruch im vierten Segment oder so - richtig explodiert... da ist nichts mehr zu machen ... 
Wollte sowieso abbauen, die Kälte kroch so langsam in die Glieder und ich war plötzlich richtig müde... beim Einholen hing die Schbur unter einem Seerosenblatt - ich dachte nur ganz knapp ... ruckartige Belastung + blöder Winkel + unerwartet komplett festgefahren = PENG.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Ich schreib dir mal ne PN.


----------



## Mescalero

Schade, hoffentlich hast du bald einen adäquaten Ersatz. 

So ein Bruch tut richtig weh, es gibt wahrscheinlich nichts Schlimmeres als eine Rute durch Unachtsamkeit kaputt zu machen. Wenn ein Monsterfisch eine Rute bersten lässt, ist das weniger tragisch. 

Egal, ist alles zu ersetzen.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Den Altarm hier kannste momentan trockenen Fußes überqueren so viel Brut steht im Wasser


Du glaubst kaum, welche Freude Du mir mit dieser Aussage gemacht hast.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> ist zwar eine Cormoran aber sie ist tatsächlich top


Elender Ketzer....


----------



## rhinefisher

Made90 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, petri zu all den tollen Fängen
> 
> Ich hatte vorhin eine Unterhaltung mit einem Anglerkollegen betreffend der Schlagschnur beim feedern. Da ich eigentlich immer eine 0.25er Mono als Schlagschnur verwende mit einer 0.10er geflochtenen meinte er dass eine 0.25er zu dünn wäre und ich mindestens eine 0.28er verwenden sollte, wie seht ihr das ?


Die Frage muss eigentlich lauten "welche Stärke wofür?".
Wenn man eine steife Rute hat und kräftige Arme, kann man selbst 60er Schlagschnüre töten.
Der eigentliche Trick besteht ja darin, die Länge, Stärke und Weichheit der Schnur gut abzustimmen.
So macht es wenig Sinn, Geflecht auf der Rolle zu haben, dann aber mit 10m weicher Schlagschnur die Bißanzeige auf das Niveau von Mono zu reduzieren.
Ob 25er oder 30er ist dem Fisch völlig schnuppi.. .


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Frage muss eigentlich lauten "welche Stärke wofür?".
> Wenn man eine steife Rute hat und kräftige Arme, kann man selbst 60er Schlagschnüre töten.
> Der eigentliche Trick besteht ja darin, die Länge, Stärke und Weichheit der Schnur gut abzustimmen.
> So macht es wenig Sinn, Geflecht auf der Rolle zu haben, dann aber mit 10m weicher Schlagschnur die Bißanzeige auf das Niveau von Mono zu reduzieren.
> Ob 25er oder 30er ist dem Fisch völlig schnuppi.. .


Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, ich dachte immer der Sinn einer Schlagschnur wäre, auf den ersten Metern Schnurbruch aufgrund unwegsamen Gelände zu vermindern


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, ich dachte immer der Sinn einer Schlagschnur wäre, auf den ersten Metern Schnurbruch aufgrund unwegsamen Gelände zu vermindern


Absolut...
Aber man macht das Geflecht ja schon zur besseren Bißerkennung drauf.


----------



## geomas

#schlagschnur

Ich grund-angele ja selten mit Geflecht, erst in letzter Zeit. Ich finde eineinhalb Rutenlängen „Schlagschnur” ganz angenehm und nehme irgendeine 0,23er Mono oder so.
Die Bißübertragung ist immer noch deutlich besser als mit den sonst benutzten Monos als Hauptschnur und die Schlagschnur gefällt mir als kleiner „Puffer” und für die Montage mag ich Mono auch lieber.
Funktioniert für mich - hartes Auswerfen steht ohnehin nicht an und im Einsatz sind eher weiche bis sehr weiche Ruten.

Einige britische Spezis, die in größeren Seen (Stauseen...) auf dicke Brassen und Karpfen (keine Specimen-Größen) fischen nutzen erstaunlich dünne Mono (4lb) als Hauptschnur mit dickerer Mono als Schlagschnur. Bißerkennung ist bei denen kein Thema, es ist trotz dünner Hauptschnur kein filigranes Fischen.
Da ist die Schlagschnur tatsächlich nur da, um den Druck beim Wurf aufzunehmen (und in der Landephase Reserven zu haben).


----------



## DUSpinner

Made90 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, petri zu all den tollen Fängen
> 
> Ich hatte vorhin eine Unterhaltung mit einem Anglerkollegen betreffend der Schlagschnur beim feedern. Da ich eigentlich immer eine 0.25er Mono als Schlagschnur verwende mit einer 0.10er geflochtenen meinte er dass eine 0.25er zu dünn wäre und ich mindestens eine 0.28er verwenden sollte, wie seht ihr das ?


Den Fisch ist es egal welch Durchmesser die Schlagschnur hat. Wichtiger ist der Strömungsdruck und die zu verwendeten Futterkörbe. Je mehr Strömung und Futterkörben von > 100 und bei Wurfweiten von mehr als 60 m würde ich eine 28iger nutzen. Ansonsten reicht eine 25iger. Im Stillwasser und WG von 20 bis 40 gr sowie Wurfweiten bis 45 m reicht auch eibe gute 22iger.


----------



## daci7

daci7 schrieb:


> PPS: Ich suche für einen Freund eine leichte, schnelle Bolo in 6m, die auch mal nen größeren Fisch verträgt. Sollte nicht zu fragil sein und am besten nicht ü150 kosten ... maximal bis 200 ... so günstig und gut wie geht halt, ihr wisst, was ich meine.
> Groetjes
> David


Hat sich erledigt- siehe unten 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Ich schreib dir mal ne PN.


Und ich schreibst auch nochmal in der Öffentlichkeit - ich gelobe dieses mal wirklich auf dein Schätzchen aufzupassen! Jedenfalls mindestens so lange bis mir irgendwann eine schlanke Italienerin den Kopf verdreht 


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du glaubst kaum, welche Freude Du mir mit dieser Aussage gemacht hast.....


Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder mim Belly auf einen See mit Rheinanschluss - dann schick ich dir mal Bilder von den Futterfisch-Wolken.
Am Altarm kann ich nicht mim Belly drauf, aber da kannste auf mein Wort vertrauen, da kommt gut was nach!

Sonnige Grüße
David


----------



## Made90

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Den Fisch ist es egal welch Durchmesser die Schlagschnur hat. Wichtiger ist der Strömungsdruck und die zu verwendeten Futterkörbe. Je mehr Strömung und Futterkörben von > 100 und bei Wurfweiten von mehr als 60 m würde ich eine 28iger nutzen. Ansonsten reicht eine 25iger. Im Stillwasser und WG von 20 bis 40 gr sowie Wurfweiten bis 45 m reicht auch eibe gute 22iger.


Ich angele eigentlich nur in Seen, deshalb habe ich auch immer eine 0.25er benutzt, weshalb sollte man im Stillwasser auch dicker fischen wenn man ohne Geflecht auch eine 0.25er oder dünnere Hauptschnur angeln würde


----------



## Professor Tinca

Döbel Grüße vom Flüsschen...


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Prof!!

Ich war vorhin stippen, hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht und viele (kleine) Fische gebracht, alle auf Breadpunch. Gefüttert habe ich lose ein paar Ballen LiquiBread an Seerosenfeldern. Gab hauptsächlich Plötz, dazu Ukelei, eine hübsche Rotfeder, zwei sportliche Güstern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der Plötz wollte auch mal in den Ükel....


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca 
Petri Heil. Mach mich trotz Regen auch zum Teich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich kümmere mich um den Teich


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Professor Tinca !

Wenn ihr laufend Fische postet....
	

		
			
		

		
	





Es gab auch größere aber die sind nicht ükelkonform gefangen worden. Und sie hatten völlig untypischerweise Zähne.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Giebel auch noch...


----------



## Niklas32

Petri Prof, tolle Fische wie gewohnt 
Ein herzliches Petri auch allen anderen die unterwegs sind. 






Ich habe ebenfalls wieder den Weg ans Wasser gefunden. 
Direkt mit dem ersten Wurf konnte ich auch gleich eine feine Rotfeder erhaschen. 





Mit den nächsten Würfen gab es einige Plötzen. 






Egal ob Mais, Made oder Caster alles wurde direkt inhaliert. 
Seit einer guten halben Stunde ist allerdings Schluss. Nicht eine einzige Aktion gab es mehr. Manchmal ist es schon merkwürdig. Erst hatte ich gehofft, dass einige dicke Brachsen oder andere größere Fische den Platz eingenommen haben, aber es scheint nicht so. 
Ich werde mir wohl gleich mal einen neuen Spot suchen müssen.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri natürlich auch an Mescalero. Unsere Beiträge hatten sich überschnitten 

Vielen Dank auch noch für die netten Kommentare zum Brachsenbild. Die schwarz-weiß Animation hat mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut gefallen.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Giebel auch noch...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408067


Bearbeitest Du die Fotos mit Adobe Photoshop? 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Hihi, es fängt genau so an wie beim letzten Mal. Der kleine Racker beim ausbleien auf blanken Haken. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Auf geht's. Zielfisch "Rotfeder" 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri den Fänger des Wochenendes. Diese süßen kleinen Schönheiten machen Lust auf mehr, und glaub, ich sollte auch mal feiner Angeln damit es etwas andere Farbe im Aquarium gibt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gründlinge, Bitterlinge und Elritzen sind drin, Stichling und kleine Rotaugen sind das Ziel.


----------



## Mescalero

Gibst du Tageskarten aus?


----------



## Hecht100+

Aquarium gilt nicht bei OCC


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Petri den Fänger des Wochenendes. Diese süßen kleinen Schönheiten machen Lust auf mehr, und glaub, ich sollte auch mal feiner Angeln damit es etwas andere Farbe im Aquarium gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408073
> 
> Gründlinge, Bitterlinge und Elritzen sind drin, Stichling und kleine Rotaugen sind das Ziel.


Achtung, Stichlinge können sehr aggro werden und trotz ihrer Kleinteile die anderen Bewohner terrorisieren. Aber reizvoll wären sie. Rotaugen sind vielleicht schon zu gross und tölpelhaft für das Becken.
Schmerlen wären toll, aber an die kommt man ja schwer ran. Ganz abgesehen von der legalen Seite.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und jetzt noch ein richtig guter Giebel...


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aquarium gilt nicht bei OCC


Also, ich kann da keinen entsprechenden Passus in den Statuten finden...


----------



## Mescalero

Ich hatte ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen, einen Goldfisch aus Nachbars Gartenteich einzureichen. 
Aber ich weiß nicht, bin da ambivalent was das Reglement und den fairen Wettbewerb angeht.


----------



## Niklas32

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich kann da keinen entsprechenden Passus in den Statuten finden...


Ich schiele auch schon länger nach einem schlecht bewachtem Goldfisch- oder Koi-Teich


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Schmerlen wären toll, aber an die kommt man ja schwer ran. Ganz abgesehen von der legalen Seite.


Gerade vor ein paar Tagen habe ich welche bei einem Händler gesehen. Gedacht für den Gartenteich, das war kein Züchter, der Vereine zum Besetzen beliefert.


----------



## Dace

Jason schrieb:


> Auf geht's. Zielfisch "Rotfeder"



Der Mann hat Geschmack, Henry Aiken Ruten ... 


Tight lines


----------



## Jason

Dace schrieb:


> Der Mann hat Geschmack, Henry Aiken Ruten ...
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Du kennst dich besser aus als ich. Wusste gar nicht das der Aiken Henry heißt. 






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Bei mir herrscht Stille. Muss wohl die Spinnrute auspacken und für Ordnung sorgen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Muss wohl die Spinnrute auspacken und für Ordnung sorgen.


Hahaha, bei Dir und Deinen Hechten muss ich immer an die gemeinsamen Arbeitstage von Sam Sheepdog und Coyote denken.

 Ihr trefft Euch wie üblich an den Teichen, Du willst Deine Plötzen schützen, und Mr. Hecht will sie stibitzen.




Und immer wieder musst Du für Ordnung sorgen, wenn Kollge Esox zu frech wird:


----------



## Jason

Heute lief es nicht so gut wie am Donnerstag. An der Pose nur ein geruckel und gezuckel
und nach dem Anhieb hingen immer nur die Kleinen dran. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Eine größere Rotfeder ging leider verloren, weil ich nicht achtsam genug war. Hatte das Handy am Ohr, da meine Liebste was wissen wollte.
Meister Esox konnte ich heute nicht dazwischen rausholen. 2x hing er kurz dran, ich konnte ihn auch sehen, aber es sollte nicht sein. Der Krautteppich hat sich in der Struktur im Gegensatz zum letzten mal sehr verändert. Das Zeug hat einen zu schaffen gemacht. 
Das nächste mal setze ich mich an den großen Teich, der ist clean. Und die Temperaturen sind deutlich zurück gegangen. meine Missus sagt, das wäre jetzt die Schafskälte. Die hatte ich auch gespürt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Dace schrieb:


> Der Mann hat Geschmack, Henry Aiken Ruten ...
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Kannst du mir zufällig mehr über die Manufaktur erzählen? Die Rute war ein absoluter Zufall.
Eigentlich wollte ich die gar nicht haben, stand bei Ebay als Auktion zum Verkauf. Ich meine
geomas hat auf das schöne Rütlein hingewiesen. Ich hab da mal so aus Spaß  mitgeboten und mir gedacht, ich werde eh überboten. Aber es kam kein weiteres Gebot und Zack, es war meine. Nachdem ich von meinen Angelzimmer zu meiner Liebsten ins Haus kam, war ich in Erklärungsnot. "Äh, das war ein Versehen". Ihr hättet ihren Blick sehen müssen, der war echt furchteinflößend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Seit einer guten halben Stunde ist allerdings Schluss. Nicht eine einzige Aktion gab es mehr.


Dann war ein Raubfisch in deinem Swim gerauscht, da kann ich dir ein Lied von singen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Niklas32

Jason schrieb:


> Dann war ein Raubfisch in deinem Swim gerauscht, da kann ich dir ein Lied von singen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist möglich, glaube ich aber nicht. Ich denke eher, dass die Fische weiter gezogen sind. 
Der Spot war keine 10 Meter entfernt. Einen jagenden Räuber hätte ich erkannt. Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass ein jagender Räuber keine zwei Stunden auf dem Platz bleibt. In der Regel ziehen diese ja wieder weiter oder stellen zumindest das Jagen ein, sodass die Weißfische zurück kommen. 
So sind zumindest meine bisherigen Erfahrungen. 
Vielleicht kann man auch dem heutigen sehr wechselhaftem Wetter eine Teilschuld geben. Es soll dort auch eine Menge großer Brachsen geben. Von denen hat sich heute leider auch keine gezeigt. 

Ich habe übrigens noch einen zweiten Spot angeworfen. Dieser brachte ebenfalls keine Aktion. Beim einpacken habe ich noch zwei mal den alten Spot versucht. Er schien immernoch verlassen. 
Die OCC war die ganze Zeit mit einer Method-Feeder-Montage direkt an der Schilfkante im Einsatz. Dort gab es nicht eine einzige Aktion. 
Vielleicht waren einfach nur wenige Fische in der kleinen Bucht unterwegs.


----------



## geomas

Jason - Petri ins Zwergenland!
Ich war es aber wohl nicht, der Dich auf die Aiken-Rute hinwies.
Gegenüber Deiner Frau kannst Du das aber gerne so stehenlassen („Geo aus Rostock, der wars!!”).

Petri auch Dir, Mescalero - die Elritze ist schon was fürs Auge (Kleinod mit Flossen dran).

Niklas32 , na, das läuft (oder lief anfangs) bei Dir, Petri!
Plötzlich nachlassendes Interesse der Fische kenne ich auch.
Es müssen vielleicht nicht immer menschlich nachvollziehbare Gründe dafür vorliegen.



Kommt gut in die frische Woche!
Morgen und übermorgen habe ich Stand jetzt Zeit, aber zumindest morgen soll das Wetter wohl eher mittelmäßig sein.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Nabend zusammen. Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen dieses Wochenendes. Das waren ja wieder einige. Ein besonderes Petri geht mal wieder an den Professor. Tolle Giebel, die Du da fangen konntest! Ein besonderes Petri geht auch an Mescalero für die Elritze. Eine von mir noch nie gefangene Art. Aber das wird jetzt auch nix mehr werden. Haken die kleiner sind als 14er, bekomme ich nicht mehr wirklich gut geködert.
Apropos beködern: Das habe ich vorhin zum Wochenendausklang auch gemacht. Lohn der vergnüglichen Stunden am Wasser waren einige Brassen bis 54 cm und mein tatsächlich erstes Wappentier des Jahres, ein hübscher Ukel von immerhin 17 cm.
Nächste Woche (meine zweite Urlaubswoche) habe ich auch noch einige interessante Angelprojekte geplant. Mal sehen, was dabei aus dem Wasser kommt. Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war es aber wohl nicht, der Dich auf die Aiken-Rute hinwies.
> Gegenüber Deiner Frau kannst Du das aber gerne so stehenlassen („Geo aus Rostock, der wars!!”).


Der Drops ist doch schon lange gelutscht. Alles gut. Der Kauf der Aiken ist schon länger her. 
Aber wer die Rute ins Spiel gebracht hatte, weiß ich nun wirklich nicht mehr  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

Jason schrieb:


> Kannst du mir zufällig mehr über die Manufaktur erzählen?



Henry Aiken ist eine alte Londoner Rutenbaufirma die schon im vergangenen Jahrhundert tätig war. Die haben ein breites Programm gehabt, auch Fliegen-,Spinn- und Meeresruten, von Splitcane bis Glasruten, Carbon weiß ich nicht. Also du hast da schon was gutes - wer es kennt.

Ich weiß, das Jirsak und Simmes in Greven damals welche im Programm hatte, wir haben in der Gruppe die eine oder andere Rute von Aiken.

Aiken hat es mit "Winden" gehabt. Wenn du noch was besonderes suchst:

Aiken-Rute

Tight lines


----------



## Jason

Danke dir für die Auskunft, lieber Dace 
Werde sie in Zukunft doch mal öfter fischen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Ich habe von Henry Aiken noch eine wirklich feine Winklepickerrute, da müsste ich einmal schauen wo ich die vergraben bzw. aufgehängt habe und sie reaktivieren. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich sie damals zusätzlich zu einer anderen Rute gekauft, um so die horrenden Versandkosten aus England wenigstens etwas erträglich zu gestalten.


----------



## Finke20

Nabend zusammen und allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri.

Durch eure geposten Fänge, hat es mir dann doch noch in den Finger gekribbelt und ich bin zum Abend nochmal an den Fluss gefahren.
Die OCC-Rute und die leichte Feeder Rute kamen mit ans Wasser. Als Köder nahm ich Rotwürmer, Mais, Maden und Caster. Auf Mais kamen nur ganz vereinzelnd Bisse aber ich konnte nicht einen verwerten. Die mit abstand beste Kombination ist  mal wieder Made-Caster-Made Caster gewesen.










Und noch unser Wappentier.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben, bildschöne Flössenträger konntet ihr auf die Schuppen legen



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen. Nichtmals einen würdevollen Tod durch Großkarpfen oder Autotür konnte ich ihr bieten... ganz banal durch hirnrissiges rumgezerre bei einem Krauthänger ... dabei hatten wir noch so viel vor ... es war was Ernstes zwischen uns... echt jetzt.



Echt schade aber sowas kann sollte aber nicht passieren, schön das dir schon geholfen wurde.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich hatte ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen, einen Goldfisch aus Nachbars Gartenteich einzureichen.
> Aber ich weiß nicht, bin da ambivalent was das Reglement und den fairen Wettbewerb angeht.



Naja Garten/Koiteiche gibt es ja quer durch die Republik... und so ein bunter Fisch...



Jason schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal so aus Spaß mitgeboten und mir gedacht, ich werde eh überboten. Aber es kam kein weiteres Gebot und Zack, es war meine. Nachdem ich von meinen Angelzimmer zu meiner Liebsten ins Haus kam, war ich in Erklärungsnot. "Äh, das war ein Versehen". Ihr hättet ihren Blick sehen müssen, der war echt furchteinflößend.



Du meinst so Gänsehaut verursachend, so als wenn auf einmal so ein kalter Luftzug durch den Raum streicht... und keiner weiß woher???

Leider hatte ich keine Zeit um ans Wasser zu kommen (auch das Wetter war mies) also habe ich mich um meinen Schirm gekümmert leider nicht erfolgeich.
Meine Idee war ein Rohr in die Reste einzuarbeiten, ich habe auch was passendes gefunden ein 18mm Kupferrohr war passend aber leider waren die Reste des Gelenks so brüchig das es zerbröselt ist wie ich das Rohr eingearbeitet habe.
Die Materialstrke liegt bei ca. 1mm Stellenweise nur 0,8mm, keine Chance auf Reparatur.











Morgen werde ich mal die Reste von meinem alten Schirm ausgraben und schauen was ich umbauen kann...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Aber wer die Rute ins Spiel gebracht hatte, weiß ich nun wirklich nicht mehr
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast du sie damals selber vorgestellt, ich hatte ja den Prof in Verdacht aber ich kann da keinen Hinweis finden.


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Der Drops ist doch schon lange gelutscht. Alles gut. Der Kauf der Aiken ist schon länger her.
> Aber wer die Rute ins Spiel gebracht hatte, weiß ich nun wirklich nicht mehr
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hecht100+ hat recht, nix auf Geo schieben, die hast du seit dem 06.11.2020 und selber am 04.11 darauf aufmerksam gemacht 
im nachhinein hast du es mehr als richtig gemacht, und zur seltenen schönen Rolle jetzt auch noch eine seltene schöne Rute, was willst du mehr? 1A+ Combo


----------



## Jason

Ich habe die Sache mal nachverfolgt und du hast Recht Thomas.
Ich selbst war es, der die Rute vorgestellt. Schon blöd, wenn man alt wird.
Sorry Georg 
Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Schon blöd, wenn man alt wird.


Oder nach ner billigen Ausrede sucht...
Kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Um mal wieder ein bisschen dem Tacklefetisch zu frönen, hab ich mir letzte Woche eine neue Bolo bestellt(genau genommen zwei aber die andere ist noch unterwegs).
Ich will sie euch mal kurz zeigen:
Energhia RBX Competition 6m








						Trabucco ENERGHIA RBX RACE COMPETITION - Esca e Pesca
					






					escaepescashop.it
				




Der Shop liefert schnell und zuverlässig per GLS(bestellt letzte Woche Mittwoch und geliefert heute). Die Rute war in einem dicken Plastikrohr gut verpackt.
Großes Lob an EscaPesca !
Der shopping-Vorgang war ganz easy --> Warenkorb befüllen und direkt über Paypal checkout abwicklen(ohne extra ein Kundenkonto zu erstellen).

Ich hab jetzt ne kleine Rolle drangemacht und eine leichte Posenmontage. Freue mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz - dann gibt es auch Fotos.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Rute ist mit 210gr Gewicht angegeben aber da haben se bei Trabucco wohl nur den Blank gewogen.
> Komplette Rute wiegt 250gr..


die 40gr. sind die Aufkleber  
Glückwunsch zur Rute


----------



## Tricast

Ist das eine Reglas Rute? oder kommt die aus Fernost?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trabucco hat mW keine Reglass Bolos mehr im Programm.
Da bin ich aber nicht traurig drüber denn die Preise für in Europa gefertige Bolos liegen natürlich höher(siehe Maver).
Mir kommt es sehr entgegen wenn ich die gleiche oder sogar bessere Qualität günstiger bekomme.

Letztes Jahr war die GNTX(made by Reglass) noch bei Trabucco im Programm aber dieses Jahr nicht mehr.
Die konnte vmtl. nicht mithalten mit den Energhias und war preislich zu unattraktiv.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur neuen Bolo, lieber Prof!
Die ist dann verglichen mit Deinen anderen Bolo-Ruten etwas weniger stark?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke. 
Ja genau. Die Competition ist etwas schwächer als die Allround aber es gibt 4 verschiedene Stärken bei der Energhia.
Von schwach nach stark sortiert:
Pro Light
Accurate
Competition 
Allround








						Trabucco Fishing  - 2022 International Catalog - English
					

We did it again: we're proud to present our new 2022 catalog, full of amazing products for every kind of fishing tecnique: pole fishing, boat fishing, feeder fishing and a lot more! Discover our newly released products for saltwater and freshwater fishing; in this catalog there's plenty! 2...




					issuu.com


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute Abend wieder mit ner billigern kurzgeteilten China-Stippe am Fluß nebenan. 
Den Vboni-Whips lagen sehr lange Posen bei, eine davon kam heute erstmals zum Einsatz.
Die werden Waggler-mäßig befestigt, mit einem kleinen mitgelieferten Gummiadapter. 
Habe LiquiBread in Ballen lose gefüttert und Breadpunch als Hakenköder angeboten.
Das kam bei den Plötz gut an, eine Güster konnte ich auch landen. 
War mal an einer anderen, tieferen Stelle.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas ! Solche Posen habe ich auch aber noch nie ausprobiert. 

Ich war heute mal als Gastangler zwei Dörfer weiter. Der See wurde in den 70ern als Speicher angelegt und wird ziemlich heftig befischt.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich war kaum fertig mit Aufbauen als ein Angler zehn Meter neben mir seine Ruten auspackte. Wenig später kam sein Kumpel mit der Schubkarre und lud seinen Kram genau dazwischen ab. Ich konnte den Kerl riechen, so nah war er. 
Nix für mich, ich habe zusammengepackt und mich 20m entfernt niedergelassen. Zwei Wurmruten lagen draußen aber von einem Bärschlein abgesehen passierte nichts. 
Vor lauter Langeweile fischte ich nebenbei mit einer dritten Rute auf die Minis am Ufer.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Man erkennt es nicht gut aber das sind Zander. Auf Madenschnipsel bissen sie ganz gut. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Einen Zander könnte ich gut für die OCC gebrauchen aber die Rute lag mit Wurm draußen. Clever wie ich bin und weil sowieso nichts biss, baute ich die Montage einfach um und fing: keinen einzigen Fisch mehr.
Die zwei taktlosen Typen haben übrigens auch nichts gefangen, ich spürte eine gewisse Genugtuung und auch ein bisschen Schadenfreude. Ziemlich viel sogar, wenn ich ehrlich bin. 
War ein schöner Nachmittag!


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri geomas ! Solche Posen habe ich auch aber noch nie ausprobiert.
> 
> Ich war heute mal als Gastangler zwei Dörfer weiter. Der See wurde in den 70ern als Speicher angelegt und wird ziemlich heftig befischt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408213
> 
> Ich war kaum fertig mit Aufbauen als ein Angler zehn Meter neben mir seine Ruten auspackte. Wenig später kam sein Kumpel mit der Schubkarre und lud seinen Kram genau dazwischen ab. Ich konnte den Kerl riechen, so nah war er.
> Nix für mich, ich habe zusammengepackt und mich 20m entfernt niedergelassen. Zwei Wurmruten lagen draußen aber von einem Bärschlein abgesehen passierte nichts.
> Vor lauter Langeweile fischte ich nebenbei mit einer dritten Rute auf die Minis am Ufer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408214
> 
> Man erkennt es nicht gut aber das sind Zander. Auf Madenschnipsel bissen sie ganz gut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408215
> 
> Einen Zander könnte ich gut für die OCC gebrauchen aber die Rute lag mit Wurm draußen. Clever wie ich bin und weil sowieso nichts biss, baute ich die Montage einfach um und fing: keinen einzigen Fisch mehr.
> Die zwei taktlosen Typen haben übrigens auch nichts gefangen, ich spürte eine gewisse Genugtuung und auch ein bisschen Schadenfreude. Ziemlich viel sogar, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
> War ein schöner Nachmittag!


Fantastisch, dieser Minizander. Ohne Deinen Hinweis hätte ich ihn niemals identifiziert, jetzt wo Du es sagst ists deutlich.
Zu den Taktlosen Kollegen: Ich weiss ja, da sitze ich im Glashaus und soll nicht mit Steinen schmeissen, aber lass Dich nicht ärgern. Bevor Du Dich Grämst ziehe lieber einen Swim weiter, ein Ükel fängt an bekanntem Gewässer überall. Und schaffe Dir eine schön Altmodische Statio/Pin mit lautem, intensiven Bremsclicker an, damit Du die aufdringlichen Gesellen beizeiten daran erinnern kannst, Daß sie nicht die einzigen am Gewässer sind.


----------



## geomas

Fetzt, das Zanderchen...

#störung

Heute und auch beim letzten Kurzansitz hatte ich es jeweils mit Magnetfischern in der Nähe zu tun. Platscht ganz schön, so ein Magnet-Teil.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

N’Abend Jungs. Da gab es ja wieder einiges zu lesen. Glückwunsch zur neuen Bolo lieber Professor. Bislang konnte ich den „Haben-will-Reflex“ noch ganz gut unterdrücken. Aber wie lange noch? Petri zu den Minizandern, lieber Mescalero. So einen Löwen konnte ich in der Weser auch mal auf Made fangen. Im gleichen Jahr folgt übrigens auch mein bis zum heutigen Tag größte Zander. 89 Zentimeter brachte der Bursche ans Maßband. 
Ich war heute auch wieder am kleinen Fluss. Heute gab es zur Abwechselung mal keine Brassen sondern … einen lütten Spiegler. Der hat an der kurzen Light-Feeder ganz gut Alarm gemacht. Darüber hinaus gab es noch einige Plötz.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Fetzt, das Zanderchen...
> 
> #störung
> 
> Heute und auch beim letzten Kurzansitz hatte ich es jeweils mit Magnetfischern in der Nähe zu tun. Platscht ganz schön, so ein Neodym-Dingens.


Auch Dir ein  herzliches Petri Geo, entschuldige die Versäumnis- und natürlich ein Petri auch an alle Ükel-Fänger der letzten Tage.
Zu den Magnetos (und ihren Landbasierten Kollegen): Im schlimmsten Falle schädigen sie das Bodenarchiv (Welches sich im Gegensatz zu Fischbeständen niemals erholt). Im besten Falle, wenn sie ehrenwert sind, helfen sie der Denkmalpflege. Und irgendwo dazwischen: Gefährden sie sich und andere durch ihre Aktivitäten in den Landstriche, die viel Krieg  gesehen haben.
Jedenfalls find ichs unverantwortlich, potentiell explosive Munition ans Tageslicht zu zerren. Wenn mal was passiert, und so ein Ding hochgeht, sind nicht nur die Magnetos dran, sondern auch mein Kumpel Geo 10m daneben, die Standuppaddlerin davor oder die spielenden Kinder im flachen Wasser. Unverantwortlich.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nix für mich, ich habe zusammengepackt und mich 20m entfernt niedergelassen. Zwei Wurmruten lagen draußen aber von einem Bärschlein abgesehen passierte nichts.



Glückwunsch zum Stachelritter wenn auch winzig. Bin aktuell auch darauf unterwegs daher gibt es hier nicht soviel Feedback. 
Das mit den Platznachbarn finde ich selber auch nicht immer so schön, schlimm wird es wenn die Ruten dann da hinfliegen wo man selber grad einen Fisch gefangen hat. Solche Leute wird man immer mal wider uber den Weg laufen da ist es meist besser den Rückzug anzutreten und wie du einen anderen Platz wählt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit, potenzielle Störer zu stören; so setzte ich mich gerne zu den Nachbarm und fang an zu erzählen.
Ohne Punkt und Komma wirres Zeug in unüberhörbarer Lautstärke....


----------



## Mescalero

An einem unserer Vereinsteiche am Rand der Stadt führt ein recht frequentierter Weg vorbei - Radler, Jogger,  Walker, Gassigänger usw und gelegentlich kommt mal jemand zum Gucken, plaudert ein bisschen und geht wieder. 
Damit habe ich überhaupt kein Problem. Aber wenn mir an einem 5ha See mit einer angelbaren Uferlänge von einem Kilometer Länge Leute derart auf die Pelle rücken, hau ich lieber ab. Mit taktlosen, unsensiblen Typen, denen nicht mal bewusst ist, was Individualdistanz bedeutet, befasse ich mich nicht, das ist verschwendete Energie. 
Ich gehe ja zum Fischen, um etwas Entspannendes (und trotzdem oft Aufregendes) zu machen und nicht um mich mit Mitanglern schlichten Gemütes herumzuärgern.


----------



## geomas

#magnetfischer





Vor 2 Jahren habe ich mich mal etwas mit „Magnetfischern” unterhalten, die eine erstaunliche Menge Müll geborgen haben (auf dem Foto ist nur ein  Teil dessen, was sie zu dritt an einem Nachmittag rausgefischt haben).
Hier, in „meinem Revier”, sehe ich die Vorteile als gewichtiger an als die zweifellos vorhandenen Gefahren*/Probleme. In anderen Gewässern ist das sicher ganz anders.




*) hier wurde alles mehrfach auf den Kopf gestellt seit Kriegsende


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wem gehört der Schrott, den die aus dem Wasser holen, eigentlich rechtlich?
Bleibt der liegen?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wem gehört der Schrott, den die aus dem Wasser holen, eigentlich rechtlich?
> Bleibt der liegen?


Hier kann man die Stadtentsorgung über eine App informieren, die holen den Schrott ab. Schwierig sind wohl Einkaufswagen, weil die immer noch Eigentum des Händlers sind, habe ich gehört (ohne Gewähr, bin kein Jurist).


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Flüsschen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Beißen tut's auch....


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber Prof, das läuft ja wieder bei Dir...

Ich war vorhin kurz am Fluß nebenan, diesmal mit der phantastischen Traverse-X Picker. 





Hat sehr gut gebissen, etliche Plötz und ein paar schöne Güstern. Breadpunch war so gut als Köder, daß ich nix anderes probiert habe.
Im 10gr-Körbchen wieder LiquiBread mit etwas Fjuka (gelb, 2mm) drin.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jetzt wird's windstill. Ob das so gut ist bei dem klaren Niedrigwasser.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage und einen schönen Herrentag.



Ich frag mich gerade, hat der Kerl nun eine stabile Hose an oder nicht? 
Und was passiert wann? 
Und haben diese Fische vlt. doch ein paar Schlund- oder Raspelzähne?


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas und Professor Tinca !

Ich war mal wieder auf Minis los.
Exakt zwei Döbelellen maß der Fisch.
Es ist schon beeindruckend, was solche Bestien für eine Power haben (besonders wenn man ein Lauch ist) und ich verstehe die Angler, die nicht genug davon kriegen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die neue Rute ist eingeweiht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gerade noch ein mittlerer Giebel an der Feederrute...


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die neue Rute ist eingeweiht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408302


dickes Petri
die Rute ist ja sehr dezent gehalten


----------



## Hecht100+

Dickes Petri zu diesen schönen Fischen, einfach herrliche Bilder. Und natürlich beim Prof. auch zum Einstand mit seiner neuen Rute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> dickes Petri
> die Rute ist ja sehr dezent gehalten


 Das hat sie nicht nötig.


----------



## Mescalero

#bisserkennung
#feederspitzen

Manchmal hat man Ruten in Gebrauch, die eigentlich nicht zum Feedern gedacht sind und behilft sich mit Farbe.
Habe ich auch gemacht und die Spitze meiner Tenkararute weiß angemalt. Das hat aber nicht gut gehalten und je nach Lichtsituation war das Weiß auch nicht so optimal. 

Dann habe ich Oracal selbstklebende Folie probiert - hervorragend zu sehen in der grellen Sonne wie in der Dämmerung. Aber die Folie hält nicht so super. 
Von Owner gibt es (in Japan) ein spezielles Garn für die Tanagoangler um bunte Marker auf der Schnur anzubringen. So erkennt man Bisse früher falls ein Fisch zur Seite wegzieht als nur an der Pose.

Dieses Garn habe ich per Grinner an die Spitze geknotet und die Enden ein paar Millimeter stehen gelassen. Das ist super zu sehen! Und wenn nötig einfach zu entfernen oder die Farbe zu verändern. 
Natürlich muss man dafür kein überteuertes Owner Garn nehmen, fluofarbenes Strickgarn tut es auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die neue Rute ist eingeweiht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408302



Kurzes Fazit zur Rute.
Ein tolles leichtes und schnelles Stöckchen ist das.
Fühlbar eine Powerklasse unter der Energhia Allround, die ich sonst meist benutze.
Ob mir das so hundertprozentig zusagt kann ich noch gar nicht genau sagen.
Evtl. darf die schlanke Schönheit mich auch wieder verlassen.
Da muss ich erstmal drüber brüten.


----------



## geomas

Sagenhaft, dickes Petri zu dem Breitmaul-Döbel, lieber Mescalero !

Petri auch zu Deinen Fängen, lieber Prof! Die Giebel sind so schön dunkel bei Dir.


Ich war heute Abend mit der langen Matche am Fluß nebenan, aber anstelle von kernigen Plötz und springenden Güstern gabe es viele Ükel (teilweise in guter Größe) und nur jeweils einen Vertreter der erhofften Arten. Wieder auf Breadpunch an der Stelle vom Vormittag (oder wenig daneben).
Superleichtes Feedern scheint dort effektiver zu sein.

Es sind ein paar Laufposen im Zugang, damit will ich ein paar andere Stellen hier mal intensiver beangeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil auch von mir allen Erfolgreichen des Tages.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca
Herzliches Petri wünsche ich dir und Glückwunsch zu deinen Bolos. Eine vernünftige Bolorute muss bei mir auch noch her. Das ist schon angenehmer als eine 4teilige Steckrute mit 20 Ringen. Ich möchte jetzt mal behaupten, wenn man einen Tag mit der Steckrute zum fischen geht, ist das i.O. Aber in GW habe ich sie montiert auseinander genommen und in den Bus gelegt. Am nächsten Tag hat mich das auseinandergefriemel genervt. Sowas ist auch nicht gut für die Schnur.  Da wäre eine Bolo natürlich besser angebracht. Bis zum nächsten Treffen habe ich eine.
Mescalero Doppeltes Petri zum Minizander und den heranwachsenden Wels. 
geomas Selbstverständlich dir auch ein Herzliches Petri. Du hast eine sehr schöne Pose hier gezeigt, sehr inspirierend.
Ein dickes Petri an Wuemmehunter zum Spiegelkarpfen. Ein Karpfen hatte ich dieses Jahr bisher noch nicht. Diese Woche werde ich den Teichen nochmal einen Besuch abstatten. 
Morgen und auch am Donnerstag habe ich erstmal jeweils einen unangenehmen Zahnarzttermin. Die Tussi an der Zahnarzttheke sagte zu mir, das ich danach nicht mehr arbeiten könnte und ich ähm.... mich ausruhen müsste. Natürlich werde ich den Anweisungen folgen, man will ja kein Risiko eingehen. Allerdings hat sie nicht gesagt, wo ich mich ausruhen soll. Und ich denke das die Teiche dafür bestens geeignet sind. Die Ruhe, sich in die Natur vertiefen, es gibt nichts besseres. Wir sind doch da auf einer Wellenlänge. Die gute Paracetamol wird mich dabei unterstützen.
Geplant ist der große Krautfreie Teich. Ne Dose Mais auf einer Stelle, vielleicht habe ich Glück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Professor Tinca
> Herzliches Petri wünsche ich dir und Glückwunsch zu deinen Bolos. Eine vernünftige Bolorute muss bei mir auch noch her. Das ist schon angenehmer als eine 4teilige Steckrute mit 20 Ringen. Ich möchte jetzt mal behaupten, wenn man einen Tag mit der Steckrute zum fischen geht, ist das i.O. Aber in GW habe ich sie montiert auseinander genommen und in den Bus gelegt. Am nächsten Tag hat mich das auseinandergefriemel genervt. Sowas ist auch nicht gut für die Schnur.  Da wäre eine Bolo natürlich besser angebracht. Bis zum nächsten Treffen habe ich eine.
> Mescalero Doppeltes Petri zum Minizander und den heranwachsenden Wels.
> geomas Selbstverständlich dir auch ein Herzliches Petri. Du hast eine sehr schöne Pose hier gezeigt, sehr inspirierend.
> Ein dickes Petri an Wuemmehunter zum Spiegelkarpfen. Ein Karpfen hatte ich dieses Jahr bisher noch nicht. Diese Woche werde ich den Teichen nochmal einen Besuch abstatten.
> Morgen und auch am Donnerstag habe ich erstmal jeweils einen unangenehmen Zahnarzttermin. Die Tussi an der Zahnarzttheke sagte zu mir, das ich danach nicht mehr arbeiten könnte und ich ähm.... mich ausruhen müsste. Natürlich werde ich den Anweisungen folgen, man will ja kein Risiko eingehen. Allerdings hat sie nicht gesagt, wo ich mich ausruhen soll. Und ich denke das die Teiche dafür bestens geeignet sind. Die Ruhe, sich in die Natur vertiefen, es gibt nichts besseres. Wir sind doch da auf einer Wellenlänge. Die gute Paracetamol wird mich dabei unterstützen.
> Geplant ist der große Krautfreie Teich. Ne Dose Mais auf einer Stelle, vielleicht habe ich Glück.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieber Jason, ich wünsche dir am Teich wirklich eine Stress und Beschwerdefreie Zeit ! Denk aber bitte daran, wenn die Rotfedern plötzlich anfangen mit Dir zu reden, da war dann ein Paracetamol Zäpfchen zuviel  und du solltest dir eine Heimreise organisieren, Petri Heil


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Energhia RBX Competition 6m
> 
> Die Rute ist mit 210gr Gewicht angegeben aber da haben se bei Trabucco wohl nur den Blank gewogen.
> Komplette Rute wiegt 250gr..
> Das ist aber für mich nicht weiter schlimm da sie immer noch extrem leicht ist und wunderbar in der Hand liegt.
> Ich hab jetzt ne kleine Rolle drangemacht und eine leichte Posenmontage. Freue mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz - dann gibt es auch Fotos.


Saubacken , der Unterschied im Topend der 6m-Stangen ist mit +40g vom Competition-Level her da eigentlich gewaltig (siehe Rive usw.),
andererseits brauchst du wiederum auch was vernünftig fischbares!


----------



## geomas

Jason schrieb:


> Morgen und auch am Donnerstag habe ich erstmal jeweils einen unangenehmen Zahnarzttermin. Die Tussi an der Zahnarzttheke sagte zu mir, das ich danach nicht mehr arbeiten könnte und ich ähm.... mich ausruhen müsste. Natürlich werde ich den Anweisungen folgen, man will ja kein Risiko eingehen. Allerdings hat sie nicht gesagt, wo ich mich ausruhen soll. Und ich denke das die Teiche dafür bestens geeignet sind. Die Ruhe, sich in die Natur vertiefen, es gibt nichts besseres. Wir sind doch da auf einer Wellenlänge. Die gute Paracetamol wird mich dabei unterstützen.
> Geplant ist der große Krautfreie Teich. Ne Dose Mais auf einer Stelle, vielleicht habe ich Glück.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Bei meiner letzten ambulanten Zahn-OP haben die Pillen erst deutlich später geballert, ich bin dann am heimischen Küchentisch unter selbigen gerutscht, wurde mir berichtet. Zieh zum Angeln am Teich besser ne Schwimmweste an...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Eine vernünftige Bolorute muss bei mir auch noch her. Das ist schon angenehmer als eine 4teilige Steckrute mit 20 Ringen. Ich möchte jetzt mal behaupten, wenn man einen Tag mit der Steckrute zum fischen geht, ist das i.O. Aber in GW habe ich sie montiert auseinander genommen und in den Bus gelegt. Am nächsten Tag hat mich das auseinandergefriemel genervt. Sowas ist auch nicht gut für die Schnur.  Da wäre eine Bolo natürlich besser angebracht. Bis zum nächsten Treffen habe ich eine.


 Das ist zum Glück bei aktueller Marktlage noch nichtmal eine sonderliche Preisfrage - mit dem erschwinglich+vernünftig.

Und dann gibt es da noch einen notorischen Bolognero-Rutenwechsler , wo man einfach nur aufpassen muss.

Ich angele meine ja sogar meist sehr lange, eine gute von 1986 bis 2019 hat sich wirklich bezahlt gemacht.
Mein Asyl für Bolos ist allerdings voll und damit erschöpft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Rute ist ja sehr dezent gehalten


dürfte aber nur das eine untere Handteil so sein, da ist eben die Wettkampf-Werbefläche und irgendwie ist das schon richtig Formel-1. 

Und was willst du erwarten, wenn das Labels wie Fishing Ferrari (ein Sublabel von Lineaeffe) mitmischen, zufällig war in GW sogar eine superknallmetallicrote Brandungsrute von F.Ferrari anwesend, die war wirklich eine Rote Gert Show für sich  toll anzuschauen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hola Genossen
Wow - was fagt ihr für schöne Fische.
Ganz dickes Petri und ganz lieben Dank für eure teils irre guten Bilder...


----------



## geomas

20lb Bream banked!
					

LOVE them or hate them, a big bream is a sight to behold, and they don’t come...




					www.anglingtimes.co.uk
				




...ich möchte auch mal wieder einen Brassen fangen, muß auch gar kein Riese sein...
Keine Ahnung, wohin die sich hier verkrümelt haben, vermutlich ins „freiere Wasser”...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die waren doch am Großorgie Liebe machen und sind jetzt erschöpft ....


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, ich wünsche dir am Teich wirklich eine Stress und Beschwerdefreie Zeit ! Denk aber bitte daran, wenn die Rotfedern plötzlich anfangen mit Dir zu reden, da war dann ein Paracetamol Zäpfchen zuviel  und du solltest dir eine Heimreise organisieren, Petri Heil


Nun mach mal keine Angst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die waren doch am Großorgie Liebe machen und sind jetzt erschöpft ....


Gut möglich. Hier haben sie ja auch die großen Wasserflächen der Unterwarnow im Stadthafen runter bis zum Breitling zur Verfügung (ich beangele ja meist den „flussigen Teil” der Unterwarnow). 
Irgendwann werde ich es mal am breiteren Abschnitt des Flusses versuchen. Flunder als Beifang wäre dann möglich...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Das Camp  steht, Ferdi wärmt schon mal den Schlafsack an und die Holzfäller-Steaks liegen auf dem Grill. Die ersten Brassen sind auch schon eingenetzt. Mal sehen, was die Nacht an der Elbe noch so bringt.


----------



## seatrout61

Tricast schrieb:


> Sind dafür nicht die Backbiter hervorragend geeignet?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Da die Backbiter nicht verfügbar sind...habe ich "mein" Wind-Problem anders gelöst, und zwar die Bobbins (mit Schnurkette statt Stange) nicht wie sonst am vorderen, sondern (wie die Backbiter) am hinteren Bankstick befestigt, Bügel auf, Schnur ist schön stramm und kann nicht "vom Winde verweht" werden...sh. Bilder...leider war es heute recht windstill und wieder mal Schneideralarm...hatte aber den Eindruck, das könnte im Falle eines Bisses/bei böigen Wind funktionieren.

3. Rute war mit Madenbündel bestückt ( inspiriert von Prof. seinen Bildern)...aber nix zu machen.

Außer 2 Schwarz- ähhh Junganglern und mir war niemand am See, bei ü1000 Mitgliedern...mal schau'n wo ich Donnerstag hingehe.


----------



## Finke20

So meine lieben Herrn, erstmal ein dickes Petri in die Runde für die herrlichen Fische.
Nachdem ich zu 14 Uhr gelesen habe, dass der Prof am Flüsschen ist, hatte ich gedacht in 50 Minuten bin ich bei ihm am Flüsschen und die Stelle kenne ich auch . Aber dann bin ich doch zu einem anderen Flüsschen gefahren.






Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, als Ruten kamen die beiden üblichen verdächtigen mit.
Die ersten Fische habe nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.  Plötzen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Bleie und Barsche gingen an die OCC-Rute, alles auf Made und Caster.
Hier mal einer von den besseren.






Auf der Feeder-Rute kamen bei Maden immer nur zaghafte Zupfer. Ich wechselte deshalb auf Brotflocke mit Tigernuss Dip und siehe da es kam ein kräftiger Biss und zum Vorschein kam ein richtig schöner Bronzebarren  .






Ich wechselte da nochmal die Stelle und auch da nur Kleinkram an der OCC-Rute.
Doch auf einmal gab es an der Feeder-Rute, einen kräftigen Biss. Der Gegner am anderen Ende der Schnur ist jetzt ein anderes Kaliber. Er nahm kräftig Schur und der Drill machte richtig viel spaß an der leichten Rute. Ja und dieser Bursche kam dann zu Vorschein  .






Ein Fisch ging mir heute leider nicht an den Haken, ich hatte es eigentlich auf eine Zährte abgesehen. Im letzten Jahr konnte ich an dieser Stelle noch welche fangen.
Aber wollen wir mal nicht meckern, diese schöne Stecke hat doch schön entschädigt.


----------



## daci7

Boar, was 'ne tolle Feder Finke20 ! Petri!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das Camp  steht, Ferdi wärmt schon mal den Schlafsack an und die Holzfäller-Steaks liegen auf dem Grill. Die ersten Brassen sind auch schon eingenetzt. Mal sehen, was die Nacht an der Elbe noch so bringt.



Bodenfrost, Starkregen? 

Ein hoffentlich guter warmer Schlafsack


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und ein Petri Heil an die erfolgreichen Pertijünger da habt ja wieder schöne Fische überlistet, auf die Rotfedern und Giebel bin ich echt ein wenig neidisch weil bei mir sind mir Gewässern mit solchen Kalibern nicht bekannt.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das Camp steht, Ferdi wärmt schon mal den Schlafsack an und die Holzfäller-Steaks liegen auf dem Grill. Die ersten Brassen sind auch schon eingenetzt. Mal sehen, was die Nacht an der Elbe noch so bringt.



Da wünsch ich dir eine unruhige Nacht (viele Fische) das sieht echt gut aus



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder auf Minis los.
> Exakt zwei Döbelellen maß der Fisch.
> Es ist schon beeindruckend, was solche Bestien für eine Power haben (besonders wenn man ein Lauch ist) und ich verstehe die Angler, die nicht genug davon kriegen können.



Na da hast du ja einen schönen hellen "Mini" überlistet




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die neue Rute ist eingeweiht.



Glückwunsch zur neuen Bolo und gleich würdig eingeweiht, ein tolles Bild hast du da geschossen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

So, die Nacht auf der Elbbuhne ist vorüber. Gebracht hat sie vor allem Aale. (4 Stück). Leider war keiner länger als 30 cm. Die Brassen waren da deutlich größer. Jetzt packen wir zusammen, holen Brötchen und frühstücken erst mal.


----------



## rhinefisher

Schade, aber dein Camp sieht urgemütlich aus und es war bestimmt auch ohne "richtige" Aale ne schöne Nacht.
Die Bilder von Giebel und Rotfeder sind einfach nur schön - was für Farben...


----------



## Slappy

Good morning in the morning​


----------



## Slappy

Heute ist Kinderplötzentag


----------



## Slappy

So, das war es erstmal. Hab gleich einen Termin. 
Nach 1,5h Angelzeit kann ich 12 Miniplötz und 3 meiner Gassen und ein Barschli vermelden... 










Korrektur, beim schreiben entschied sich gerade noch einer mir Hallo zu sagen. Gleichzeitig ist der Einpackfisch auch mein größter heute


----------



## Finke20

Petri an Wuemmehunter für seine Schnürsenkel und Brassen und natürlich an auch an unseren Brassenkönig Slappy .

Ja ich habe immer noch Urlaub  und Frauchen muss leider arbeiten . Frage was macht man da , richtig es geht zum angeln .

Doch für heute sind ja Schauer und ergiebiger Regen angesagt worden und heute um 5:45 zeigte das Regenradar es auch so an. Was machen meine bessere Hälfte sagte so zu mir, Du hast doch irgendwo einen Angelschirm nimmst den mit. Und da alles seinen Platz hat, brauchte ich auch nur 15 min. suchen.

Am Gewässer angekommen ist alles schnell aufgebaut, zu 6:45 ist alles scharf gestellt. Heutige Zielfische Schlei, Karpfen und Giebel.






Zu den Ruten muss ich nichts mehr sagen, die üblichen Boliden sind am Start .
Als Köder hatte ich mit der Pose Tauwurm mit Mader und an der Feeder Brotflocke mit Dip. Als Futter nutzte ich von Browning die Sorte Tench.
An der Posenmontage gab es die ersten Zupfen, am Brot nichts.
Gegen 7:20 hörte ich unter meinem Schirm nur, da bist du. Ich staunte nicht schlecht, hinter mir stand mein Frauchen, was ist passiert fragte ich .
Du hast dein Handy zu Hause vergessen ist die Antwort. Da kam Grit extra vor der Arbeit vorbei um ihrem Mann das Handy zu bringen , damit er Fotos machen kann.

*So meine Herrn jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische und Hände hoch, wessen Frau würde das noch machen, na na* .

Und nur deshalb kann ich euch diese tollen Fische zeigen.
















Schleien und Karpfen haben sich leider nicht blicken lassen und auf Brotflocke kam nicht ein Fisch.
Aber die drei Giebel haben trotzdem richtig spaß gemacht, vor allem der Große hatte mächtig dampf auf dem Kessel.


----------



## rhinefisher

Finke20 schrieb:


> *So meine Herrn jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische und Hände hoch, wessen Frau würde das noch machen, na na* .


Man sagt zwar "Augen auf bei der Berufswahl", aber die richtige Frau zu wählen ist natürlich sehr viel wichtiger.
Da hast Du wohl alles richtig gemacht....


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Gegen 7:20 hörte ich unter meinem Schirm nur, da bist du. Ich staunte nicht schlecht, hinter mir stand mein Frauchen, was ist passiert fragte ich .
> Du hast dein Handy zu Hause vergessen ist die Antwort. Da kam Grit extra vor der Arbeit vorbei um ihrem Mann das Handy zu bringen , damit er Fotos machen kann.
> 
> *So meine Herrn jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische und Hände hoch, wessen Frau würde das noch machen, na na* .


alle Frauen die ihre Männer unter Kontrolle haben wollen , meine bringt Speisen und Getränke


----------



## Finke20

Thomas. schrieb:


> alle Frauen die ihre Männer unter Kontrolle haben wollen




So habe ich das ja noch gar nicht gesehen . Das muss ich heute gleich mal ansprechen , oder vielleicht besser doch nicht. Dann bringt sie beim nächsten mal nichts mehr vorbei , ich habe ja auch schon angerufen und die gute ist extra angekommen um mir was zu bringen. Fragen über Fragen .
Ach was, dass hat sie einfach so für mich gemacht  und auch für euch meine Ükels, ohne Handy keine Bilder.
Und als Dankeschön hat der Finke seiner liebsten einen Schokopudding gekocht.


----------



## Jason

Die erste Zahn OP habe ich hinter mir gelassen und gleich geht es zum ausruhen an die Teiche. 
Schon mal ein Petri an allen Erfolgreichen des heutigen Tages. 
Finke20    

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Die erste Zahn OP habe ich hinter mir gelassen und gleich geht es zum ausruhen an die Teiche.
> Schon mal ein Petri an allen Erfolgreichen des heutigen Tages.
> Finke20
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gute Besserung für dich lieber Jason ! und Petri natürlich auch für deinen Ansitz...


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Gute Besserung für dich lieber Jason ! und Petri natürlich auch für deinen Ansitz...


Jetzt wo ich deinen Post lese, fällt mir ein, das ich noch eine Sendung für dich fertig machen muss    

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ein heftiges Petri nach Ost, West und Süd!!

Schön, daß Du die Zahn-OP hinter Dich gebracht hast, Jason - viele Erfolg und Entspannung am Teich!



Ich gehe mal noch zum Abend an den Fluß nebenan, Brot unter die Fische bringen.


----------



## Tricast

Finke20 : Du hast doch auch den Photoshop den auch der Prof verwendet, oder? Solch schöne Fische gibt es doch in keinem Gewässer, einfach nur schön.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri an den Rest der Republik und Jason , Gute Besserung und schon dich trotzdem.


----------



## Jason

Die Entspannungsphase hat begonnen. 






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Oh nein, das fehlte noch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Hoffentlich hast Du deinen Schirm dabei.
Also ich mag das ja sehr gerne, so im Regen gemütlich unter dem Schirm, die Welt versinkt im Wasser und man sitzt warm und trocken.
Man ist dann so komplett auf sich selbst zurückgeworfen und hat Zeit zum Nachdenken.. .


----------



## Hecht100+

Bei uns hier ist es jetzt das zweite Gewitter am Nachmittag/frühem Abend, ich hoffe, unser Jason bleibt davon verschont. Laut Regenradar kommt das nach Nordhessen aber aus Richtung Rheinland hoch.


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast Du deinen Schirm dabei.
> Also ich mag das ja sehr gerne, so im Regen gemütlich unter dem Schirm, die Welt versinkt im Wasser und man sitzt warm und trocken.
> Man ist dann so komplett auf sich selbst zurückgeworfen und hat Zeit zum Nachdenken.. .


Jup. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Einen Schirm habe ich immer dabei. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dann ist doch alles gut!

Und erfolgreiche Erholung und gute Laune


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Schön, daß Du die Zahn-OP hinter Dich gebracht hast, @Jason - viele Erfolg und Entspannung am Teich!


Danke, aber morgen geht's weiter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri an euch alle. 
Deine Giebel sehen super aus Finke20 
Zu Professor Tinca ´s Fischen sage ich nichts mehr... Die kommen bestimmt von außerhalb


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil, Freunde!

Dem Jason alles Gute und eine schnelle Gesundung. Angeblich darf man danach nicht Autofahren, Rauchen oder Saufen. Stimmt nicht! Das geht ohne Probleme. 

Eine Stunde von hier gibt es einen Baggersee, tief und mit unfassbar klarem Wasser. Ich habe noch nie so viele Fische gesehen: Plötzen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Karpfen, Sonnenbarsch, das volle Programm. Bestimmt sind die sonst auch da, man sieht sie nur nicht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zuerst saß ich gegenüber im Schatten aber wegen des Windes wurde es bald recht frisch und ich habe mich in die Sonne gesetzt. Leider gab es da viele Mitbürger....Irgendwas ist eben immer. Abgesehen hatte ich es auf Zwergwels und eine Grundrute mit Dendro bestückt. Die Welse hatten aber keine Chance weil sich die Sonnenbarsche drauf gestürzt haben. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich habe in zwei Stunden bestimmt ein Dutzend gefangen plus einem richtigen Barsch. 
Eine Horde Kinder/Jugendliche ist tatsächlich direkt neben mir ins Wasser und quer durch meinen Swim, die Fische haben sich davon völlig unbeeindruckt gezeigt und trotzdem gebissen. 
Mir wurde es aber irgendwann zu viel,  außerdem wurde der Wind noch heftiger und so packte ich zusammen. War ein schöner Ausflug, wenn auch ohne Zielfisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sonnenbärsche sind schon hübsche Tierchen.

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Jason

Ohne Ende die Größe.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

16kg Karpfen an der Stippe


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Angeblich darf man danach nicht Autofahren, Rauchen oder Saufen. Stimmt nicht! Das geht ohne Probleme


Absolut richtig!


Mescalero schrieb:


> Eine Horde Kinder/Jugendliche ist tatsächlich direkt neben mir ins Wasser und quer durch meinen Swim, die Fische haben sich davon völlig unbeeindruckt gezeigt und trotzdem gebissen.


Badegäste, Paddler und sonstige für den Angler eher unangenehme Erscheinungen, stören die Fische i.d.R. garnicht - ganz im Gegeteil; da wird oft der Grund aufgewühlt und das scheinen die Fische wirklich zu mögen. .


----------



## Jason

Das ist doch keine Rotfeder


----------



## rhinefisher

Das dürfte ein Ukelei sein.
.
Petri!


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri Heil liebe Ükels, freu mich über eure Fänge  
Ich fahr Samstag mit Baggage nach Dänemark um ein paar Tage meine OCC Rute in die Ostsee zu tunken. 
Aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Motivation mich drauf zu freuen, Wetter ist doof und die Arbeit schlaucht gerade richtig


----------



## Tricast

Slappy schrieb:


> Zu Professor Tinca ´s Fischen sage ich nichts mehr... Die kommen bestimmt von außerhalb


Lass Dich nicht nicht täuschen, die fängt er schon bei sich um die Ecke. Nur die tollen Farben, die Farben sind nicht von dieser Welt.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Schilfsänger

Kurzer Einwurf : Dazu brauchts kein Photoshop, "Snapseed" tut es auch.


----------



## Niklas32

Finke20 schrieb:


> Als Köder hatte ich mit der Pose Tauwurm mit Mader und an der Feeder Brotflocke mit Dip.


Wie hast du die denn angeködert?

Petri zum Giebel!

Auch allen anderen Petri zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht nicht täuschen, die fängt er schon bei sich um die Ecke. Nur die tollen Farben, die Farben sind nicht von dieser Welt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Die besonders schöne Färbung der Döbel aus dem dem Profriver konnte ich live sehen, die sind so.
Professor Tinca und ich sprachen darüber, eine Mögliche Erklärung wäre der Krautreichtum des Flüsschens sowie die daraus resultierende Nahrungspalette. Dazu Passt, daß auch geomas verschiedene Färbungen bei Wissfischen besonders Plötzen beobachtet hat, die intensiver gefärbten hat er eher in langsamen, krautigen Abschnitten beobachten können.
Die Johnnies aus meinem schnellen, klaren Langstreckenflüsschen sind ebenfalls nicht so intensiv gefärbt wie die aus dem tiefen gemächlichen Hausflüsschen (dafür aber im Schnitt größer).
Die Güstern aus dem schnellen Abschnitt meines Hausflüsschens wiederum sind blasser als die aus dem langsamen/krautigen Abschnitt.

Das kann auch in diese Richtung der Ernährung deuten: Aber für Aussagen die über die blosse Impression hinausgehen müsste man noch viele viele andere Faktoren (Trübung, Untergrund, Sonneneinstrahlung, Fischalter u. V. M.) Berücksichtigen.


----------



## Minimax

Aber der schönste Döbel, den ich je sah, ist völlig farblos, bzw. schwarzweiss:
Das ist nämlich ein Linolschnitt, den Mrs.M. mal für mich geschaffen hat, und der bei mir an der Wand hängt.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein Ukelei sein.
> .
> Petri!



Hmm, ich sehe da keinen Ukelei, sondern einen ausgesprochen fahlen Plötz.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sehe da keinen Ukelei, sondern einen *ausgesprochen fahlen* Plötz.


Ich stimme zu, ein _rutilus rutilus stokerii_.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sehe da keinen Ukelei, sondern einen ausgesprochen fahlen Plötz.


Kann durchaus sein - ich bin leider nicht der große Fischbestimmer, aber so in Stahlblau kommen hier die Ükel vorbei.
Seitenlinie iss natürlich nicht so ganz Ükrlmäßig.. .


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Mescalero ! Ich meine, als Knirps in (Ost-) Berlin einst Sonnenbarsche gestippt zu haben, bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher. 
Auf jeden Fall was fürs Auge...

Petri heil auch ins Zwergenland, hoffentlich geht die Zahngeschichte gut aus und Dir morgen noch ein dicker Fisch ans Band...

Tikey0815 - vielleicht dreht das Wetter noch, wie es auch kommt, versuche den Dänemark-Trip einfach zu genießen. Hauptsache raus aus dem Alltags-Trott.


Meine Abendsession lief zäh, aber ein paar Plötz (und nur diese Species) konnte ich landen. Vielleicht hat das Wetter den Fischis den Hunger verhagelt.


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein Ukelei sein.
> .
> Petri!


Petri Dank, hatte ich zwar auch erst vermutet, aber nicht ernsthaft geglaubt. geomas und Minimax sagen Plötze und so wird es auch sein. Hatte in der Vergangenheit schon welche da gefangen, aber nicht so eine blasse. Daher war ich mir nicht sicher. 


geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil auch ins Zwergenland, hoffentlich geht die Zahngeschichte gut aus und Dir morgen noch ein dicker Fisch ans Band...


Ich bin echt froh, wenn der Mist gelaufen ist. Aber es ist nötig und die Nachwehen sind zu ertragen, ich werde es überstehen. Nach der Quälerei werde ich nicht zu den Teichen fahren,
möchte mal wieder den Rotpunktdöbeln zu Leibe rücken. Da war ich erst drei mal los und konnte noch keine fangen. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Aber der schönste Döbel, den ich je sah, ist völlig farblos, bzw. schwarzweiss:
> Das ist nämlich ein Linolschnitt, den Mrs.M. mal für mich geschaffen hat, und der bei mir an der Wand hängt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408533


So ein tolles Bild hängt auch bei mir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dem Jason alles Gute und eine schnelle Gesundung. Angeblich darf man danach nicht Autofahren, Rauchen oder Saufen. Stimmt nicht! Das geht ohne Probleme.


Ganz deiner Meinung. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Gibs dir ordentlich - das hilft...
Sehr schön, das Glas mit den Posen hat was.


----------



## Mescalero

So ist es manchmal, man sieht etwas, sortiert es in seine Schubladen und hakt es ab. Obwohl ein genaues Hinsehen oft besser wäre - für mich war das auch ganz klar ein Ukelei aber geomas und Minimax haben natürlich Recht, das ist ein Plötz. So blasse Fische hatte ich auch schon, teilweise fehlt die Färbung der Flossenansätze völlig. Nur die Iris ist immer gefärbt, wenn auch manchmal nur ganz zart pastellfarben.


----------



## Finke20

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Wie hast du die denn angeködert?



Das ist ganz einfach, dafür gibt es den sogenannten Maderhaken .


----------



## Tikey0815

Na sowas, das ist doch die kleine Stricknadel vom Captain Ahab   recycling fand ich immer schon gut


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Jason schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Rotfeder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408524



Petri Jason zu den gefangenen Fischen.
Ich stimme geomas und Minimax zu ein klares Augenrot, Bauch und Rückenflosse sind in einer Linie und das Maul ist endständig.
Von der Farbe sind deine Fische schon sehr blass.


----------



## Niklas32

Moin allerseits, 

wie macht ihr nicht verbrauchten Dosenmais haltbar?

Zu meinem Anliegen: Ich verwende für mein Futter meist eine 1/3 oder 1/4 Dose Dosenmais. Wenn ich oft zum Angeln komme, ist das kein Problem. Offener Dosenmais hält sich eine Woche im Kühlschrank. Danach trocknet er eher aus oder fängt an zu schimmeln. Bei eingefrorenem Dosenmais gefällt mir die Konsistenz nicht. Das es kleinere Dosen mit Markennamen gibt, weiß ich. Da bekomme ich allerdings für eine kleine Dose zwei große. Daher würde ich diese Option auch gern umgehen. 

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Breadpunchmeister geomas vor einigen Monaten mehrfach "Dosenmais aus dem Glas" erwähnte. War das zum haltbar machen? Wenn ja, kämen mir ein paar erklärende Worte zum Vorgehen sehr gelegen.


Beste Grüße 
Niklas


----------



## Tikey0815

ich hole den Mais in kleinen Dosen immer im Penny Markt, die haben dort immer so ein dreierset dieser kleinen Dosen für, ich glaube, so 1,30€ rum.


----------



## Slappy

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> wie macht ihr nicht verbrauchten Dosenmais haltbar?
> 
> Zu meinem Anliegen: Ich verwende für mein Futter meist eine 1/3 oder 1/4 Dose Dosenmais. Wenn ich oft zum Angeln komme, ist das kein Problem. Offener Dosenmais hält sich eine Woche im Kühlschrank. Danach trocknet er eher aus oder fängt an zu schimmeln. Bei eingefrorenem Dosenmais gefällt mir die Konsistenz nicht. Das es kleinere Dosen mit Markennamen gibt, weiß ich. Da bekomme ich allerdings für eine kleine Dose zwei große. Daher würde ich diese Option auch gern umgehen.
> 
> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Breadpunchmeister geomas vor einigen Monaten mehrfach "Dosenmais aus dem Glas" erwähnte. War das zum haltbar machen? Wenn ja, kämen mir ein paar erklärende Worte zum Vorgehen sehr gelegen.
> 
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Niklas


8ch hole auch meist die kleinen 3er oder 4er Sets ausm Discounter. Der Rest wird dann einfach in ein passendes Schraubglas gefüllt. So hält sich der Mais recht lange. 

Nach dem ND erstmal ne Runde an den Vorfluter wo es Giebel gibt. Während des Schreibens sogar schon den ersten Biss auf Dendro an der Pose vergeigt...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> wie macht ihr nicht verbrauchten Dosenmais haltbar?
> 
> Zu meinem Anliegen: Ich verwende für mein Futter meist eine 1/3 oder 1/4 Dose Dosenmais. Wenn ich oft zum Angeln komme, ist das kein Problem. Offener Dosenmais hält sich eine Woche im Kühlschrank. Danach trocknet er eher aus oder fängt an zu schimmeln. Bei eingefrorenem Dosenmais gefällt mir die Konsistenz nicht. Das es kleinere Dosen mit Markennamen gibt, weiß ich. Da bekomme ich allerdings für eine kleine Dose zwei große. Daher würde ich diese Option auch gern umgehen.
> 
> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Breadpunchmeister geomas vor einigen Monaten mehrfach "Dosenmais aus dem Glas" erwähnte. War das zum haltbar machen? Wenn ja, kämen mir ein paar erklärende Worte zum Vorgehen sehr gelegen.
> 
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Niklas



Gemüsemais hält sich ewig wenn er unter Wasser ist.
Wenn man den also im Glas(mit Schraubverschluss) kauft und immer drauf achtet, dass er komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist, kann man ihn bis zum letzten Korn verangeln.
Mit Dosenmais geht das ebenso aber er die Dose ist schlechter wieder dicht zu verschließen.


----------



## Niklas32

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gemüsemais hält sich ewig wenn er unter Wasser ist.
> Wenn man den also im Glas(mit Schraubverschluss) kauft und immer drauf achtete dass er komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist, kann man ihn bis zum letzten Korn verangeln.
> Mit Dosenmais geht das ebenso aber er die Dose ist schlecht wieder dicht zu verschließen.


Ok aber wenn ich den Dosenmais in ein Schraubglas fülle und mit Wasser bedecke, sollte es gehen?
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal versuchen.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ok aber wenn ich den Dosenmais in ein Schraubglas fülle und mit Wasser bedecke, sollte es gehen?



Jupp.


----------



## Mescalero

Deckel für Konservendosen gibt es übrigens im Fressnapf oder ähnlichen Haustierläden, oft sogar für umme. 

Ich fress die angefangenen Dosen leer, noch am Wasser und egal welche Größe. Der Wuemmehunter ist noch schlimmer, der vertilgt sogar Maden und wahrscheinlich auch Tauwürmer.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ok, es ist wohl pervers, aber ich mag sehr gerne diese Seelachsschnitzel aus dem Glas.
Diese Gläser sind perfekt zum Aufbewahren von Mais.
Einmal abfüllen am 8.1.20 und das letzte Glas gerade eben aufgenommen - der Mais ist zwar ganz leicht nachgedunkelt, aber fest und duftend.. .


----------



## Mescalero

Das ist nicht pervers, nur eine Frage des Anspruchs. Man darf halt kein hochwertiges, nachhaltiges und gesundheitsförderndes Lebensmittel erwarten. Aber es schmeckt eben saulecker!


----------



## MarkusZ

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man darf halt kein hochwertiges, nachhaltiges und gesundheitsförderndes Lebensmittel erwarten


Gläser dieser Größe gibt es im Drogeriemarkt auch mit vegetarischem Bio-Brotaufstrich .

Ist zwar nicht jedermans Sache, aber ich finde einge Sorten durchaus lecker, kaufe die öfters und verwende die Gläschen für diverse Angelköder.


----------



## Jason

Ich bevorzuge auch die kleinen 3er Dosen. Ausreichend für einen Ansitz und immer einen Aschenbecher am Wasser. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mescalero schrieb:


> Deckel für Konservendosen gibt es übrigens im Fressnapf oder ähnlichen Haustierläden, oft sogar für umme.
> 
> Ich fress die angefangenen Dosen leer, noch am Wasser und egal welche Größe. Der Wuemmehunter ist noch schlimmer, der vertilgt sogar Maden und wahrscheinlich auch Tauwürmer.


Tauwürmer aber bitte nur kurz angedünstet. Mit Röstaromen schmecken sie grauenhaft!


----------



## Niklas32

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ok, es ist wohl pervers, aber ich mag sehr gerne diese Seelachsschnitzel aus dem Glas.
> Diese Gläser sind perfekt zum Aufbewahren von Mais.
> Einmal abfüllen am 8.1.20 und das letzte Glas gerade eben aufgenommen - der Mais ist zwar ganz leicht nachgedunkelt, aber fest und duftend.. .
> Anhang anzeigen 408563
> Anhang anzeigen 408564


Sieht gut aus, Danke. Kippst du da noch irgendwelche Aromen dran?


----------



## Slappy

Endlich hats geklappt


----------



## Jason

Petri Slappy 
Was für ein Prachtkerl.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ok aber wenn ich den Dosenmais in ein Schraubglas fülle und mit Wasser bedecke, sollte es gehen?
> Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal versuchen.


Für längere sterile Lagerung kochst du das Schraubdeckel-Glas einfach mit ganz wenig aufgedrehtem Deckel im Wasserbad auf, 
beim Entnehmen dann gleich fest zudrehen (Handschuhe), beim Abkühlen entsteht anschließend bei dichtem Deckel ein Unterdruck mit maximaler Dichtheit.
Das ist das gute alte "Einkochen"


----------



## Tikey0815

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, Danke. Kippst du da noch irgendwelche Aromen dran?


Popcorn Aroma


----------



## Hecht100+

Man kann sehr gut auch dicht schließende Einfriertöpfchen nehmen, die haben noch den Vorteil der Bruchfestigkeit gegenüber Glas. Bei älteren Anglern bietet sich der Vorrat der Ehefrau an Tupperdosen an, bleibt dann nur die Angst vor dem erwischt werden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Kippst du da noch irgendwelche Aromen dran?


Ja, i.d.R. Top Secret Hanf - wurde hier mehrfach angeraten.
Hilft zumindest meinem Glauben.. .


----------



## Jürgen57

rhinefisher schreibt 
ist wohl pervers, aber ich mag sehr gerne diese Seelachsschnitzel aus dem Glas 

 Unter den Seelachssnitzel gehört hartgekochtes Ei und unter dem Ei ein frisches Brötchen mit Butter


----------



## skyduck

Slappy schrieb:


> Endlich hats geklappt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408565


Slappy toller Fisch, entwickelt sich ja echt super bei dir dieses Jahr... Dickes Petri für dich. Sensationell finde ich den Schuppenwirbel. Weiß jemand wie sowas entsteht? Eher aus Verletzung oder einfach Genetik?



BTW tolles Foto, gefällt mir


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Slappy toller Fisch, entwickelt sich ja echt super bei dir dieses Jahr... Dickes Petri für dich. Sensationell finde ich den Schuppenwirbel. Weiß jemand wie sowas entsteht? Eher aus Verletzung oder einfach Genetik?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW tolles Foto, gefällt mir
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408570


So etwas wie bei dem gezeigten Fisch (Herzliches Petri Slappy) würde ich auf eine verheilte Verletzung zurückführen. Ähnliche Wirbelmuster beobachte ich gelegentlich bei Fischen an Stellen, die auch sonst häufig von Angriffsverletzungen betroffen sind. Dieser kleine Bursche mit dem markanten Schuppenmuster ist sicher einmal aus höchster Not den Fängen eines Räubers entkommen:


----------



## Kanten

Wo wir gerade über Verletzungen reden. Warum haben größere Brassen öfters rote Flecken? In etwa wie hier:
_Edit by Mod!
Bitte nur eigene Bilder verwenden!_


----------



## Minimax

Menemen schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade über Verletzungen reden. Warum haben größere Brassen öfters rote Flecken?


so einzelne kleine rote Stellen könnten kleinere Entzündungen und oder Verletzungen sein die sie sich in der Hochzeitszeit zugezogen haben, oder die Spuren gewisser Parasiten.

Ich habe oft das Gefühl, das insbesondere Brassen zum Teil ganz schön angematscht sind. Dann und Wann hatte ich auch mal echte "Zombiebrassen" am Haken, die in so fürchterlichen  Zustand waren, das Kescher keine Option war.
Offenbar sind Brassen entweder zäher und halten bei schlimmer Krankheit länger durch als andere Fische, so das man solche untoten Karkassen an den Haken kriegt. Oder ihre Lebensweise ist so ungesund, daß es häufiger kranke Exemplare als bei anderen Spezies gibt.
Kennt ihr das Phänomen?

Menemen : Bitte Obacht beim Einstellen von Bildern aus dem Netz, da kanns Probleme mit Bildrechten geben


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> dicht schließende Einfriertöpfchen...



Was sind das für Dinger, Heiner?


----------



## Hecht100+

Andi, so was, wo man Lebensmittel in der Gefriertruhe lagert. Der Deckel schließt Luftdicht ab.





Und geruchsneutral ist es auch noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso. Danke.


----------



## Slappy

Vielen Dank meine lieben. 

Es gab noch einige Bisse, die aber alle nicht so richtig wollten. Ein Fisch hat es leider auch geschafft das Vorfach zu zerreißen als er sich im Holz festsetzte. 

Aber es gab noch eine Mega Überraschung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























Meine erste Tinca dieses Jahr. Zum Glück angeln unsere Kollegen nicht im Vorfluter


----------



## Mescalero

Herzlichst Petri gewünscht zu den Schönheiten! 
Zu einer Tinca hat es bei mir dieses Jahr noch nicht gereicht. Super Fisch!


----------



## Kanten

Minimax schrieb:


> so einzelne kleine rote Stellen könnten kleinere Entzündungen und oder Verletzungen sein die sie sich in der Hochzeitszeit zugezogen haben, oder die Spuren gewisser Parasiten.
> 
> Ich habe oft das Gefühl, das insbesondere Brassen zum Teil ganz schön angematscht sind. Dann und Wann hatte ich auch mal echte "Zombiebrassen" am Haken, die in so fürchterlichen  Zustand waren, das Kescher keine Option war.
> Offenbar sind Brassen entweder zäher und halten bei schlimmer Krankheit länger durch als andere Fische, so das man solche untoten Karkassen an den Haken kriegt. Oder ihre Lebensweise ist so ungesund, daß es häufiger kranke Exemplare als bei anderen Spezies gibt.
> Kennt ihr das Phänomen?
> 
> Menemen : Bitte Obacht beim Einstellen von Bildern aus dem Netz, da kanns Probleme mit Bildrechten geben


OK, danke. Das war in etwa auch so mein Verdacht. Bin ja Kochtopfangler. Aber große Brassen wanderten bisher eigentlich immer zurück weil ich nicht sicher war ob die nun krank sind oder nicht.

Wegen des Bildes. Ich hatte das ja nur eingebunden über einen Link. Das gibt die Forensoftware doch her und sollte rechtlich unproblematisch sein? Oder lädt der das hier auf die Forenseite hoch? Werde ab jetzt einfach den Link selbst posten. Das war der von vorhinas ist in Ordnung?

_Edit by Mod!
Links zum "Netzwerk" sind grundsätzlich unerwünscht im AB!
Links woanders hin sind ok.
Bilder müssen die eigenen sein._

Edit von Menemen: Scheint ich habe noch eine Lernkurve vor mir in diesem Forum. Werde mein bestes geben. Aber wer wissen will was ich meine kann einfach "rote Flecken Brassen" in die Suchmaschine der Wahl eintippen.


----------



## Minimax

Petri Slappy Is this the return of Schleien-Slappy?


Ich habe heute einen interessanten Fund gemacht. Wie ihr wisst hatte Tobias85 einen fetten Liter Maden in Gieselwerder gespendet, schön mit lecker Maismehl. Ich hatte in dann gleich in eine Madenbox gepackt.
Nun, heute habe ich die Dose samt Inhalt im Minimobil wiedergefunden. Es war schlimm. Nur soviel: 1. Es war nicht ein Caster dabei. 2. Maismehl ist prima zum vergoren geeignet.


----------



## Minimax

Übrigens könnt ich mir vorstellen, heute abend mit minimaler Ausrüstung (MkV und Würmchen) die 150m zur Spree hinüberzujaggern und mal gucken was passiert. Andererseits läuft heute Darts im Fernseher, für das ich eine seltsame Faszination entwickelt habe.

Ein Echter Abendansitz mit 2 Ruten etc an der üblichen Spreestelle ist keine Option, viel zu weit, viel zu aufwändig.


----------



## Niklas32

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens könnt ich mir vorstellen, heute abend mit minimaler Ausrüstung (MkV und Würmchen) die 150m zur Spree hinüberzujaggern und mal gucken was passiert. Andererseits läuft heute Darts im Fernseher, für das ich eine seltsame Faszination entwickelt habe.
> 
> Ein Echter Abendansitz mit 2 Ruten etc an der üblichen Spreestelle ist keine Option, viel zu weit, viel zu aufwändig.


Na dann ist es ja eine beschlossene Sache  Heute Abend gibts kein Darts im Fernseher


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Is this the return of Schleien-Slappy?


Leider nein... Es werden bestimmt noch 2-3 auf die Gewässer verteilt existieren aber mehr auch nicht 




Minimax schrieb:


> heute abend mit minimaler Ausrüstung (MkV und Würmchen) die 150m zur Spree hinüberzujaggern und mal gucken was passiert


Mach das! Alles andere wäre verlorene Zeit


----------



## Minimax

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Na dann ist es ja eine beschlossene Sache  Heute Abend gibts kein Darts im Fernseher


Ach, es ist ja nicht nur das Darts. Viele Hindernisse stehen dagegen. Meine Wohnung ist umgekippt, Die Angelausrüstung liegt auch in Trümmern. Ich hab die Haare noch nicht gemacht und wie soll ich die mindestens 150m Fußweg überwinden. Und ich hab drei oder vier Bände voller mir teilweise noch unbekannter Lovecraftiana per Post erhalten, die wollen gesichtet und katalogisiert werden. Ich spüre auch so anglerische Ermüdungserscheinungen, nicht unähnlich der Desinvolture des rhinefisher 's


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Slappy Is this the return of Schleien-Slappy?
> 
> 
> Ich habe heute einen interessanten Fund gemacht. Wie ihr wisst hatte Tobias85 einen fetten Liter Maden in Gieselwerder gespendet, schön mit lecker Maismehl. Ich hatte in dann gleich in eine Madenbox gepackt.
> Nun, heute habe ich die Dose samt Inhalt im Minimobil wiedergefunden. Es war schlimm. Nur soviel: 1. Es war nicht ein Caster dabei. 2. Maismehl ist prima zum vergoren geeignet.


So gehts mir auch, gestern in die Madenbox geschaut und kein Caster anwesend.....allerdings ist die Box Luftdicht verschlossen und keine Made hatte sich bewegt...
Ich bin gespannt ob sie kommende Woche nach meinem Meeres Urlaub immernoch in dem Zustand sind....dann geh ich damit mal zum Teich hier zum Stippen.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> allerdings ist die Box Luftdicht verschlossen und keine Made hatte sich bewegt...
> Ich bin gespannt ob sie kommende Woche nach meinem Meeres Urlaub immernoch in dem Zustand sind...


Wenn Die Box Luftdicht ist, und sich die Maden nicht mehr bewegt haben:
Nunja, schätze dann werden sie kommende Woche in  .._.einem anderen Zustand_ sein.

Meine waren übrigens selbst in der beissend riechenden Gär-Maismehl-Pampe noch lebendig, die kleinen tapferen Ammoniak-Astronauten. Nunja, jetzt schwimmen sie durch die Kanalisation, vielleicht finden sich dort Abnehmer*.
Hg
Minimax


*Es gibt Gerüchte, das in den Berliner Abwasserkanälen eine Population von riesigen, blinden Albino-Wellensittichen haust, federlos und perfekt an das Leben in den lichtlosen Tiefen angepasst...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Guten Nachmittag zusammen. Wow, Slappy, Di hast ja heute echt einen Lauf. Der GW-Brassen scheint Karma in Deone angelnde Hände gezaubert zu haben. Um die Schleie beneide ich Dich sehr, aber ich arbeite daran. Allen anderen Anglern des Tages ebenfalls ein. Dickes Petri. Meine heutigen Vorbereitungen für die nächsten Angeltouren werden mich den Schleien allerdings kaum näher bringen. Sie dienen vielmehr einer Verbesserung der Mobilität auf der Elbe. Ich hatte im letzten Herbst in großer Angst vor einem „Morgen-gibt -es-vielleicht-keine-Außenborder mehr“, einen 20-PS Motor für mein Schlauchboot gekauft. Heute habe ich das  Boot wieder startklar gemacht, den Motor montiert und mit Öl befallt und eine kleine Sprtztour auf der Elbe sind unternommen. Der Motor fetzt, lässt mich auch die entferntesten Buhnen in kurzer Zeit erreichen. Das Boot fliegt nur so über den Fluss. Naja, früher war ich auch immer mit 5 PS unterwegs.


----------



## rhinefisher

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Unter den Seelachssnitzel gehört hartgekochtes Ei und unter dem Ei ein frisches Brötchen mit Butter


Jepp - und Zwiebeln.. .


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich spüre auch so anglerische Ermüdungserscheinungen, nicht unähnlich der Desinvolture des @rhinefisher 's


Oha, jetzt lass dich/mich bloß nicht hängen - ich überlebe das doch nur weil ihr mir hier so oft so schöne Fische zeigt..
Deine Döbel sichern sozusagen meine anglerische Existenz...


----------



## Slappy

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Guten Nachmittag zusammen. Wow, Slappy, Di hast ja heute echt einen Lauf. Der GW-Brassen scheint Karma in Deone angelnde Hände gezaubert zu haben. Um die Schleie beneide ich Dich sehr, aber ich arbeite daran. Allen anderen Anglern des Tages ebenfalls ein. Dickes Petri. Meine heutigen Vorbereitungen für die nächsten Angeltouren werden mich den Schleien allerdings kaum näher bringen. Sie dienen vielmehr einer Verbesserung der Mobilität auf der Elbe. Ich hatte im letzten Herbst in großer Angst vor einem „Morgen-gibt -es-vielleicht-keine-Außenborder mehr“, einen 20-PS Motor für mein Schlauchboot gekauft. Heute habe ich das  Boot wieder startklar gemacht, den Motor montiert und mit Öl befallt und eine kleine Sprtztour auf der Elbe sind unternommen. Der Motor fetzt, lässt mich auch die entferntesten Buhnen in kurzer Zeit erreichen. Das Boot fliegt nur so über den Fluss. Naja, früher war ich auch immer mit 5 PS unterwegs.


Turbowuemme on Tour    

Es wäre so schön wenn es nachhaltig wäre. Allerdings wars das jetzt auch erstmal für ein paar Tage. 
Das Wetter soll schlecht werden, der Garten braucht dringend Aufmerksamkeit und die Familie bräuchte auch mal wieder mehr Zeit


----------



## daci7

#schautwasichmirgekaufthabefürsükeln

Die Woche war echt bescheiden bisher und es ist nich kein Ende in Sicht. Ich wollte mich heute mit einer aalnacht belohnen, aber ich darf soxh wieder bis spät in die Nacht an den Schreibtisch ...
Dafür kam heute eine gut beladene Postkutsche an:




- das Riverpod aus UK
- eine Sensas Mare Bolo in 7m
- eine Shimano Nexave Bolo in 6m

Bei der Sensas Bolo konnte ich bei Fischdeal nicht widerstehen (84€), die Nexave kommt vom Prof und knistert schon dementsprechend im Futteral 
So bin ich zwar immernoch sauer, dass ich am letzten We meine ehemalige Prof-Bolo geschrottet habe, brauche mich aber nicht mehr in den Schlaf weinen ...
Le rois est mort, vive le rois!

Sonnige Grüße
David


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank meine lieben.
> 
> Es gab noch einige Bisse, die aber alle nicht so richtig wollten. Ein Fisch hat es leider auch geschafft das Vorfach zu zerreißen als er sich im Holz festsetzte.
> 
> Aber es gab noch eine Mega Überraschung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408578
> Anhang anzeigen 408580
> 
> Meine erste Tinca dieses Jahr. Zum Glück angeln unsere Kollegen nicht im Vorfluter


Wow, Gratuliere dir und *Petri Heil. *
Du hast ja echt einen guten Lauf, fabelhaft. Für eine Schleie müsste ich etwas weiter fahren, die Teiche beherbergen keine, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Petri an allen die am Wasser waren, 


daci7 schrieb:


> eine Shimano Nexave Bolo in 6m


ist die auch so Bunt oder weiß? oder schön?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> ist die auch so Bunt oder weiß? oder schön?



Bunt und schön!


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri an allen die am Wasser waren,
> 
> ist die auch so Bunt oder weiß? oder schön?


Nein, nein. Lila Blank mit Premiumkork natürlich Mr. Diaflash


----------



## Jason

In meinem Esszimmer hat sich auch wieder alles beruhigt. Drei Kreuze das ich das hinter mir habe. Nachher geh ich noch mal an unser Vereinsflüsschen. Habe eine Maikäferlarve, das wird bestimmt der Bringer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Habe *eine* Maikäferlarve


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


>


Die hat meine Frau mir heute überreicht als sie aus dem Garten kam. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Die hat meine Frau mir heute überreicht als sie aus dem Garten kam.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann ist sie kostbar, und voller Mana. Ein Köder, von einer Lady gefunden und überreicht , wird auch eine Lady (of the Stream) fangen, und ich höre auf einer gewissen Insel werden heute die Fahnen gehisst. Vielleicht auch an Deinem Flüsschen? Nun psst, damit der Zauber nicht gebrochen wird. Ich wünsche Dir viel Petri, lieber Freund, Daumen gedrückt!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bunt und schön!


also Kirmes ist Bunt und schön


daci7 schrieb:


> Nein, nein. Lila Blank mit Premiumkork natürlich Mr. Diaflash


nächstes mal gehst du als Schneider von hier weg


----------



## Mescalero

Grüße vom Waldweiher. Es beißt allerdings nicht, einen winzigen Zupfversuch gab es, das war bis jetzt alles. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Links nebenan befindet sich ein Bogenschießplatz. Die werfen gerade den Grill an und haben mir nach dem obligatorischen "Und, beißt was?" ein Bier angeboten. Ist doch auch was!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> also Kirmes ist Bunt und schön



Ruten auch.
So'n schmuckloses Ding wie vom Lidl-Grabbeltisch kann ja jeder.


----------



## geomas

Super, Petri zum gezeichneten Giebel und der etwas angesäuert dreinschauenden Tinca, lieber Slappy !
Was hast Du als Hakenköder benutzt?


Glückwunsch zu den Neuzugängen, lieber daci7 ! Hoffentlich findest Du bald ein angemessenes Zeitfenster für deren Erstingebrauchnahme...


Ha, so ein 20PS Motor an einem nicht zu großes Schlauchi schiebt schön, viel Freude auf der Elbe, lieber Wuemmehunter !


Jason - so hunnertpro wäre ich an Deiner Stelle nicht sicher, daß in „Deinen Teichen” keine Schleien drin sind. 
Gerade in verkrauteten Gewässern kann man prima jahrelang um eine Fischart „drumherumangeln”.



#verwachsene Fische

Hab ich öfters gefangen (relativ viele Alande), die legen sich noch mal etwas stärker ins Zeug als vergleichbare Artgenossen ohne „Verwuchs”.


#dosen

Es gibt Plastikdosen und auch Gläser mit einem „Klip-Lok”-System* für die Deckel wie bei den bekannten Greys-Madendosen. 
Solche nutze ich, um Dosenmais (im Wasserbad) im Kühlschrank aufzubewahren. 




*) zum Beispiel von Emsa, „CLIP & CLOSE”


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> einen 20-PS Motor für mein Schlauchboot gekauft.


Au weia, Commando-Wümme geht in Gleitfahrt


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> @Jason - so hunnertpro wäre ich an Deiner Stelle nicht sicher, daß in „Deinen Teichen” keine Schleien drin sind.
> Gerade in verkrauteten Gewässern kann man prima jahrelang um eine Fischart „drumherumangeln


Na gut, dann will ich mal die Hoffnung nicht verlieren. Schön wäre es ja.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe oft das Gefühl, das insbesondere Brassen zum Teil ganz schön angematscht sind. Dann und Wann hatte ich auch mal echte "Zombiebrassen" am Haken, die in so fürchterlichen Zustand waren,



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, da sind komische "Schuppenbilder" dabei:









Ich habe auch mal 'ne Schleie mit einem arg kaputten Maul gefangen:






Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> Grüße vom Waldweiher. Es beißt allerdings nicht, einen winzigen Zupfversuch gab es, das war bis jetzt alles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408609
> 
> Links nebenan befindet sich ein Bogenschießplatz. Die werfen gerade den Grill an und haben mir nach dem obligatorischen "Und, beißt was?" ein Bier angeboten. Ist doch auch was!



Na hoffentlich geht noch was. Wobei, bei dem Anblick ist es auch ohne Fisch pure Erholung 



geomas schrieb:


> Super, Petri zum gezeichneten Giebel und der etwas angesäuert dreinschauenden Tinca, lieber @Slappy !
> Was hast Du als Hakenköder benutzt?


Dankeschön. 
Alle Bisse gab's heute ausschließlich auf Dendrobena 




Dace schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen, da sind komische "Schuppenbilder" dabei:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408614
> Anhang anzeigen 408616
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch mal 'ne Schleie mit einem arg kaputten Maul gefangen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408615
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Uhhh, das sieht aber nicht so schön aus...


----------



## Jason

Jason schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge auch die kleinen 3er Dosen. Ausreichend für einen Ansitz und immer einen Aschenbecher am Wasser.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Und gestern, wie ich zu den Teichen gefahren bin, hab ich die letzte aus den Schrank geholt. Schlau, wie ich bin, wurde gleich Nachschub auf den Einkaufszettel vermerkt. Wie ich vorhin vom Rotpunktdöbel fischen kam, standen die hier in meinem Angelzimmer.




Sie versorgt mich vom feinsten. Erst ein dicker Engerling, der mir einen schönen Rotpunktdöbel brachte und jetzt der Mais.   Das reicht für die nächsten 6 Ansitze.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> und ich höre auf einer gewissen Insel werden heute die Fahnen gehisst. Vielleicht auch an Deinem Flüsschen?


Das hätte sie echt verdient. Aber die Queen von England wird da mehr bedacht. Angelt die überhaupt, oder warum machen die das?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> so hunnertpro wäre ich an Deiner Stelle nicht sicher, daß in „Deinen Teichen” keine Schleien drin sind.


Hast du eventuell noch einen heißen Tipp für mich?

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Angelt die überhaupt,


Als die Queen noch jünger war, konnte die es sehr gut mit der Fliege.. .


----------



## Niklas32

Petri zur müßig schauenden Schleie, Slappy 

Ich war heute mal wieder am Waldsee. Ich hatte ja noch eine Rechnung mit dem verlorenen Großfisch vom letzten Mal offen. 

Grad das Auto geparkt und auf dem Weg zum Kofferraum. Da schoss mir ein entsetzlicher Gedanke durch den Kopf. Es sollte doch zum Abendessen gegrillt werden. Wo zu Hölle ist der Grillanzünder. Och Nö, vergessen. Mal wieder.   Erst vor einigen Wochen saß ich am Wasser und musste einsehen, dass diese blöden Briketts sich nicht mit Papier, Stöckchen und schilfhalmen anzünden lassen.
Naja. Immerhin noch nichts ausgepackt. Also wieder ins Auto und ab zum nächsten Supermarkt. Soweit lief alles. 
Irgendwann war ich dann wieder am Wasser, hatte alles aufgebaut und auch die ersten Fische waren verhaftet. Langsam verspürte ich etwas Hunger und habe den Grill vorbereitet. Im Herrichten des Grills der nächste Schock. Grillkohle. GRILLKOHLE. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich durfte nochmal zum Auto Latschen und noch einmal zu eben jenem Laden fahren und Grillkohle kaufen. 

Ansonsten war es aber ein schöner Angelnachmittag mit einer vielseitigen Fischpalette. Zumindest mit den Fischarten die es hier häufiger gibt 























Der Rest von der Dose Mais die ich heute verwendet habe, ist jetzt in ein Glas gewandert und mir Wasser bedeckt. 
Danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Jason schrieb:


> Und gestern, wie ich zu den Teichen gefahren bin, hab ich die letzte aus den Schrank geholt. Schlau, wie ich bin, wurde gleich Nachschub auf den Einkaufszettel vermerkt. Wie ich vorhin vom Rotpunktdöbel fischen kam, standen die hier in meinem Angelzimmer.
> Anhang anzeigen 408623
> 
> Sie versorgt mich vom feinsten. Erst ein dicker Engerling, der mir einen schönen Rotpunktdöbel brachte und jetzt der Mais.   Das reicht für die nächsten 6 Ansitze.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nicht so deine Maisvorräte machen mir Sorgen sondern eher die Unvollständige 2040/2050 was du schon des öfteren abgelichtet hast. 
Wasn los Jason die will doch dicke Schnabeltiere fangen.


----------



## Mescalero

Guten Morgen, Freunde!

Ihr habt mich mit euren Maisbeiträgen sowas von zappelig gemacht und außerdem gab es gestern Abend m Waldsee zero Fischkontakt auf Wurm, dass ich jetzt noch eine Gassirunde mit dem Hündchen drehe und anschließend packe ich mein Täschchen und düse zum Bach. Unterwegs kaufe ich eine Dose Mais und frage natürlich, ob es günstiger wird, wenn man eine ganze Palette nimmt.


----------



## Mescalero

Es ist angerichtet:


----------



## Mescalero

Ich muss wohl ein neues Vorfach binden, das Haar ist zu lang geraten und es gab einen Haufen Fehlbisse.


----------



## Mescalero

Das kürzere Haar hat anscheinend wirklich etwas gebracht, die Fehlbisse blieben aus.
Erst schnappte ein mittlerer (für hiesige Verhältnisse, woanders ist das ein Zwerg) Plötz nach dem Doppelmais.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dann Funkstille, nachfüttern, rauchen und nochmal füttern, Tee austrinken, ein gaaanz vorsichtiger Biss und Peng!




Zielfisch. Klein zwar aber wie sagen Frauen, die sich wirklich auskennen? Auf die Größe kommt es nicht an. 

Ich bleib noch eine Weile. Bombenwetter, der Tag ist noch jung, warum nicht...


----------



## skyduck

Petri Mescalero  und auch noch Slappy  zu den Tincas. Das läuft ja richtig gut mit denen. Mensch ich muss auch mal zu verdächtigen Stellen aber der aktuelle Zeitdruck lässt höchstens mal abends ein paar Stündchen am Haussee zu....


----------



## Mescalero

So, ich habe nun doch die Segel gestrichen. Die Sonne knallte genau in meine vorher schattige Baumlücke und Ausweichen ging nicht. 
Es biss noch ein Blei und ein weiteres Rotauge. Ein Karpfen ist mir leider abgerissen - meine eigene Dummheit. 

skyduck 
Ab morgen weht auch bei mir wieder ein anderer Wind, unselbständige und steuerpflichtige Erwerbstätigkeit und so. Nützt ja nix...


----------



## Thomas.

und wieder mal ein Petri in die Runde, tolle berichte tolle Fische.
sooo, ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub wo nix geplant ist (Frauchen muss arbeiten), also werde ich jetzt mal für ein Stündchen los und mal schauen wie es an meinem Flüsschen aussieht. 
Geplant habe ich fix nix, aber ich überlege ob ich mir mal einen Wochenschein für einen anderen Abschnitt vom Fluss hole wo ich auch schon sehr große Döbel gesehen habe, mal schauen, jetzt erst mal los.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen des heutigen Tages. Ich war auch am Wasser. Allerdings zum Scouten und Filmen. Was soll ich sagen. In dem kleinen Fluss sind die Affenpocken angekommen. Oder die Fischbeulenpest ... ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls waren zahlreiche Infizierte zu sehen. Hier ein Ukel mit gut sichtbaren Pocken. Weiß jemand, um was für eine Krankheit es sich handelt?


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nicht so deine Maisvorräte machen mir Sorgen sondern eher die Unvollständige 2040/2050 was du schon des öfteren abgelichtet hast.
> Wasn los Jason die will doch dicke Schnabeltiere fangen.


Naja, was heißt Unvollständig. Es ist eine 2050 und es ist doch nur die Spule runter, die von den unterfütterten Klebeband befreit werden will. Mit den Rollen habe ich es in letzter Zeit nicht so. Daneben liegt eine Standard 2006, wo der Bügelumschlag nicht funktioniert. Die Feder ist i.O. Denke mal, der Bügel ist verbogen, wenn ich mal Laune dazu habe, dann gehe ich da dran.
Heute habe ich zum Beispiel wie ein Bescheuerter Erde gesiebt, verteilt und eingesät.




Guck dir die Buckelpiste an, später wenn der Rasen aufgegangen ist, sieht man das nicht mehr. Und jetzt habe ich auch keinen Drang, Rollen in Gang zu bringen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri an alle Erfolgreichen des heutigen Tages. Ich war auch am Wasser. Allerdings zum Scouten und Filmen. Was soll ich sagen. In dem kleinen Fluss sind die Affenpocken angekommen. Oder die Fischbeulenpest ... ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls waren zahlreiche Infizierte zu sehen. Hier ein Ukel mit gut sichtbaren Pocken. Weiß jemand, um was für eine Krankheit es sich handelt?
> Anhang anzeigen 408667


Ach du Schreck, der rechts daneben hat auch 2 Beulen. Hoffentlich haben die keine Schmerzen. Ich habe ja früher auch Pickel gehabt und das hat nicht weh getan. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Wuemmehunter 
So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen, das schaut nicht gut aus. Der Ukel sieht auch nicht so richtig fit aus, der Fisch rechts und auch der im Hintergrund sind ebenfalls betroffen.

Ich bin übrigens gegen Abend nochmal an den Bach. Umsonst, so wie es aussieht. 
Wenn eine Spinne versucht, ihr Netz an der Rute zu bauen, ist das bestimmt ein Zeichen dafür, dass etwas grundsätzlich verkehrt läuft.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri an alle Erfolgreichen des heutigen Tages. Ich war auch am Wasser. Allerdings zum Scouten und Filmen. Was soll ich sagen. In dem kleinen Fluss sind die Affenpocken angekommen. Oder die Fischbeulenpest ... ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls waren zahlreiche Infizierte zu sehen. Hier ein Ukel mit gut sichtbaren Pocken. Weiß jemand, um was für eine Krankheit es sich handelt?
> Anhang anzeigen 408667


Uhhh... sowas sah ich noch nie zuvor. Rätselhaft und auch etwas widerwärtig...

Ich selbst war dann gestern Abend doch noch mal in der Stadt unterwegs... was soll ich sagen, ich ein einziger Zupfer, selbst auf Made nicht. Aber es war ein milder, friedlicher Abend, neben mir knisterten Nagetiere im Gestrüpp und von den benachbarten Studentengrüpplein auf der Wiese zogen gutgelauntes Gekicher und gar seltsame Gerüche herüber. 




Es war wie ein Maientag in der Biedermeierzeit: Auf dem Spreeweg flanierten Pärchen und Familien, und die Ausflugsschiffe glitten den Fluss entlang, mit leisem Gelächter und Gläserklirren. Fast schien mir, als trügen die Herren hohe Biberpelzhüte und die Damen Krinolinröcke. Für die Abendglocken war es schon zu spät, aber ein Muezzin sang melodisch in der schönen Abendstimmung, und kurz darauf lieferten sich die hier in Charlottenburg häufigen Nachtigallen einen Wettbewerb mit einem Rockkonzert. 




Ein schöner, gänzlich fischloser Abend, aber wenigstens haben die zahllosen Fledermäuse mich durch Glockenklingeln aus meinem entspannten Dösen aufgeschreckt, und Gevatter Fuchs kam auch noch zum Schnuppern vorbei.
Anglerisch muss ich, glaube ich, mich der Spree mal wieder ernsthafter widmen, aber ein paar angenehme Stündchen waren es allemal, 
Euer 
Spreeschneider
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Berlin, da würde ich gerne mal wieder etwas Zeit vertrödeln... wunderschön geschrieben, lieber Minimax.

Ich bin auch wieder zurück, genieße ein Focaccia von Feinkost Albrecht mit einem friesisch-herben Kaltgetränk und ärgere mich Null und garnicht über meinen abendlichen Ansitz ohne Fisch.

Die Wellen weiter hinten sind von Herrn Biber, der zwei-, dreimal an mir vorbeigepaddelt ist.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil in alle Himmelsrichtungen, insbesondere zu Mescalero zur erstippten Tinca!!

Jason - konkrete Tipps habe ich nicht für Dich in Sachen Tinca. Aber versuch es evtl. mal mit kräftiger Posenrute (incl. entsprechender Schnur) im oder direkt am dichteren Kraut. Also klar, wo der blanke Dschungel ist, hat man keine Chance. Aber vielleicht kannst Du hier oder da ne kleine Lücke im Kraut ausmachen und einen Köder dort anbieten.

Danke für die Hauptstadt-Impressionen, lieber Minimax . Summer in the City hat ja auch was (solange man aufs Land fliehen kann, wenn es denn mal reicht).

Hmm, die Fische sehen gar nicht gut aus, lieber Wuemmehunter . Ich habe keine Idee, was das sein könnte.

Einen richtig schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir, lieber Thomas. ! Du findest sicher einen Weg, Dir schöne Tage zu machen auch ohne Weltreise.


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin am Fluß nebenan. Alle angedachten Stellen waren besetzt, also habe ich mich an einen Swim gepflanzt, der dem Grundangler viele Hängerquellen bietet. Habe es dort an einem kleinen Seerosenfeld mit der Ali-Stippe (Vboni 4,50m) versucht und die leichte Feederrute zum Angeln auf etwas mehr Distanz genutzt.

An der Grundrute tat sich gar nix, ungewöhnlich. Aber die Stippe brachte viele Bisse. Einen oder 2 Ukelei konnte ich mit Breadpunch überlisten, etliche Güsterchen und ein paar Plötz. 





Bester Fisch war ein 29er Rotauge, bislang der kräftigste Fisch für mich an den kurzgeteilten Ali-Stippen.

Habe ganz zum Schluß, die Stippe war schon im Futteral und die Swimfeeder in der Tasche, noch aus Neugier Breadpunch-Stanzreste an der „unbeschwerten” Grundrute rausgependelt und nach Bewegung der ganz langsam sinkenden Schnur angeschlagen. Hat prima funktioniert, also fast schon sowas wie freie Leine.
Das werde ich mal vertiefen. Eine glatte Wasseroberfläche ist dann natürlich von Vorteil.




Schöne Pfingsten allerseits!


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle, da ist ja einiges zusammengekommen . Wümme Glückwunsch zum neuen Motor.

Ich bin heute zu 5 Uhr noch mal zum See gefahren, wo ich letztens die schönen Giebel fangen konnte.
Als erstes schaute der Biber vorbei, ob alles seine Richtigkeit hat.






Auf dem Rückweg schwamm er erstmal schön durch die Montagen, ging glücklicherweise alles gut.
Die Giebel ließen sich heute nicht blicken, es gab auch keine Aktivitäten von größeren Fischen. Beim letzten mal bewegten sich die Schilfhalme gut sichtbar.
Ich wechselte nochmal den Platz, auch dort nichts an größeren Fische. Das soll nicht heißen das nichts biss.
Extra für Tricast habe ich einige Rotfedern fotografiert, nachdem ich sie angemalt hatte .
















Zum Nachmittag bin ich mit Angelkumpel Henri zum Flüsschen gefahren, auch hier ist es sehr zähes fischen gewesen. Neben mini Barschen, Plötzen und Bleie, gab es noch einige Wappenfischen auch diese eher von der kleinen Fraktion.
Zum Abschluss konnte ich dann doch noch, einen etwas besseren Fisch verhaften.






Köder sind wieder ausschließlich Made und Caster gewesen. Alles andere brachte keine Fische.


----------



## geomas

Wunderschöne Rotfedern konntest Du wieder landen - Petri, lieber Finke20 !


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil an alle, der Ükel ist ja in voller Fahrt.  Wümme Glückwunsch zum neuen Motor, was aber deine Fische haben da muß ich passen, keine Ahnung.

Maisreste die beim Angeln überbleiben??? Bei mir bleibt nichts übrig und wenn dann ist das Fischfutter, die müssen ja wissen was sie fressen sollen

Gestern Abend habe ich es mal wieder geschafft ans Wasser zukommen
der erste Schock die Weiden haben sich von ihrer Saat getrennt und der Wind stand voll auf meinem Ufer...









dann wo ist die 3te Rutenablage??? Na klar zu Hause, also Oldschool trifft Moderne






naja mein angedachtes Posenfischen konnte ich aufgrund der Weidensaat/fuseln vergessen also wieder Grund






dabei wollte ich meine letztes Jahr erstandenen Posen antesten, muß ich verschieben






gebissen haben Güstern und Mini Schlangendöbel, die großen wollten micht







Trotz allem ein schöner Abend am Wasser mit der Nachtigal im Busch neben mir, dem Kuckuck am anderen Ufer und den Biber der den alten kaputten und nicht mehr genutzten Steg angeknabbert hat

Der nächste Versuch startet Sonntagabend und Montagmorgen könnte es auch noch klappen ans Wasser zu kommen

Allen Frohe Pfingsten 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Petri den Fänger, wider tolle Fische



geomas schrieb:


> Einen richtig schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir, lieber @Thomas. ! Du findest sicher einen Weg, Dir schöne Tage zu machen auch ohne Weltreise.


besten dank geomas , Urlaub zuhause kann ich sehr gut mit leben, die 14 Tage bekomme ich ohne Langeweile um, die sehe ich auf Vorbereitung zu den nächsten 3 Wochen, den nach Beendigung der 14 Tage, gehe ich 14 Tage arbeiten und dann stehen die 3 Wochen an 

zum Gestrigen Tag, eigentlich ist es nicht meine Zeit von Mittag bis Abends zu fischen da ich ehr der Frühaufsteher bin, habe auch nur bis 22Uhr ausgehalten dann wurde ich richtig müde.
Leider habe ich nix am Haken bekommen, und als ich ankam war ich erstmal ein wenig irritiert, Niedrigwasser war mir klar, aber in der Woche haben sie wohl einmal die Stau geöffnet den der ganze Dreck war auf den paar Meter die ich befische  , wie gesagt nix gefangen, aber es war Klasse, ich kam mir vor als ob ich vor ein Aquarium sitze, Wasser einigermaßen klar und Fisch, Fisch, Fisch wo hin das Auge blickte, Döbel, Brassen, Schleien, Hecht und Karpfen, hunderte von klein zeug unter 20cm einfach klasse.
gleich gehe ich wider los, habe Ausgang bis 13Uhr (kurz Ansitz)







so ein paar Brassen kann man glaube ich sehen, u50cm war keiner











sehr schlechtes Bild, aber der Hecht der dort steht hat ca. 90cm, 2 waren anwesend und schwammen neben den anderen friedlich neben her, was sollen sie auch anderes machen, zu groß zum futtern





und so sieht es ca15km aufwärts am Fluss aus, trauriger Anblick






allen die es heute zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri.
ich werde mich auch mal startklar machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen und frohe Pfingsten allen Ükels!


----------



## Thomas.

Gleiche Stelle, Fische anwesend


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Güstern und den jungen Anguillas, Astacus74 !

Dann viel Erfolg bei den nächsten Ansitzen, Thomas. ! Das Niedrigwasser flußaufwärts sieht ja gar nicht gut aus...

Ich werde wohl vor der Arbeit (kein Bock drauf) ne Runde stippen gehn, vielleicht nach dem Job noch mal. 
Habe gestern spät Montagen mit neuen Posen geknüppert, bin gespannt.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @Thomas. ! Das Niedrigwasser flußaufwärts sieht ja gar nicht gut aus


Ist schon böse, 
Hier tut sich nix, eine Stunde noch dann muss ich los. Die Biester sind hier am rummachen und ich dachte das ich vorbei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich hatte schon früher die seltsame Erkenntnis, dass die Brassenmassen irgendwie seltsamerweise die anderen auch gleich alle mit anstecken, the big Orgy,
Fresschen ist zu der Phase überhaupt nicht wichtig ... 

Wie du gezeigt hast, selbst die Hechte sind pappsatt und friedlich unterwegs.

Was die Silberlinge übrigens genau erkennen können, die kuscheln dann manchmal sogar


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich war gerade los, einen kleinen Gutschein für den Raiffeisen - Markt auf den Kopf zu hauen. Erst dachte ich an Blumen, doch dann siegte die Angelabteilung. Leider ist der Hauptaugenmerk dort auf FTM und Fopu - Angeln gerichtet, doch man findet immer was. Tropfenblei, Zylinderstopper, Silikonschlauch, ein Hakenbrettchen aus Kork und eine 30 cm Ködernadel von Stonfo. Das Hakenbrettchen ist nicht so schön wie die selbstgemachten von Astacus74, doch die 30 cm Ködernadel hat mich echt angefixt. Und besonders bin ich auf die Weichheit des Silikonschlauches gespannt, ich hoffe mal, die bleiben länger elastisch als die normalen Posengummis.




Allen Ükels ein schönes Pfingstwochenende und für die, die es ans Wasser schaffen, ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Die Biester sind hier am rummachen und ich dachte das ich vorbei.



Das ist nur bei dir vorbei.
Fische machen auch noch rum wenn se älter sind....


----------



## geomas

So, die erste Runde Angeln ist durch und hat Spaß gemacht - wieder mit 2 Ali-Stippen (2,70 und 4,50m). 
Auf Breadpunch konnte ich etliche Plötz und ein paar Ukelei landen, ne sehr kurzweilige Angelei.





An der längeren Stippe habe ich heute diese Pose gefischt, die Schnur kommt oben raus - damit soll sie weniger hängeranfällig sein, wenn man in der Nähe von Seerosen angelt. Hat auch gut geklappt.

Jetzt erst mal los zur Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist nur bei dir vorbei.
> Fische machen auch noch rum wenn se älter sind....


ich auch, aber nicht so oft hintereinander, und schon gar nicht 2x im Jahr  

PS: heute wider nix mir Fisch, aber morgen bestimmt


----------



## Tikey0815

Frohe Pfingsten liebe Ükels 
Und beste Grüße aus Dänemark, nach 7 Stunden sind wir angekommen 
Der obligatorisch bei Ankunft immer anstehende Strandspaziergang hat gleich Fischkontakt gebracht


----------



## rhinefisher

Dann wünsche ich euch einen schönen und etwas fischreicheren Urlaub...


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ali-Stippe (Vboni 4,50m) versucht


Eine der aller aller Besten Stippen überhaupt.....
Ich fische die tatsächlich recht gerne..


----------



## Racklinger

auch von mir mal wieder ein herzliches petri in die Runde. Vor lauter Arbeit (Corona Vertretung) und Planung einer PV-Anlage komm ich gar nicht zum mitlesen, in 2 Wochen hab ich mal bisschen Urlaub vielleicht schaffe ich es da mal ans Wasser


----------



## rhinefisher

Racklinger schrieb:


> PV-Anlage


Personel Vacation..?
Da wende dich mal vertrauensvoll an mich - ich kann dir weltweit die schönsten Villen bieten....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eine der aller aller Besten Stippen überhaupt.....
> Ich fische die tatsächlich recht gerne..



Ich hatte vor dem Kauf sowas wie einen erhobenen Daumen Deinerseits registriert. 
Habe diese Rute in 4,50 und 3,60m sowie eine der gleichen Firma in 2,70m. 
Macht echt Spaß, die Angelei damit, ist so wunderbar unbeschwert...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eine der aller aller Besten Stippen überhaupt.....
> Ich fische die tatsächlich recht gerne..


ich würde ja auch mal gerne mit so einem Teil fischen, nur weiß ich nicht wie die Rolle daran befestigt wird geschweige die Schnur


----------



## Slappy

Schöne Pfingsten liebe Ükel. 
Einen schönen Urlaub Tikey0815 

Ich war heute mit der Familie im Kino und dann noch am "großen" Teich. 
Leider gab es nur Reaktion aus dem Kindergarten und der ersten Klasse. 







Alle so 9-14 cm


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde ja auch mal gerne mit so einem Teil fischen, nur weiß ich nicht wie die Rolle daran befestigt wird geschweige die Schnur


Was dem Maurer sein Bauschaum ist dem Angler seine Kabelstrapse. Sieht sch.. aus, hält aber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde ja auch mal gerne mit so einem Teil fischen, nur weiß ich nicht wie die Rolle daran befestigt wird geschweige die Schnur


Ringe gibt es heutzutage so reichlich ab China für jederman DIY








						8 Stück Angeln Ruten Ringe Angelführer Ringe Angelgeräte in 8  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 8 Stück Angeln Ruten Ringe Angelführer Ringe Angelgeräte in 8 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				











						41 x Edelstahl Führungsringe Angeln Rutenringe für Angelschnur  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 41 x Edelstahl Führungsringe Angeln Rutenringe für Angelschnur in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Rollenhalter auch,  der auch mit Strapsen zu befestigen, was früher in der Tat oft zu sehen war, wenn nicht gar von Robustikern gleich die Schlauchschraubbandschellen hergenommen wurden 

Gelöscht Mod keine Einstellung zu Ebay-Auktionen.


----------



## Minimax

Hach, ich spüre, das ich doch mal wieder ne andere Combo Fischen möchte (zumindest wenn ich meinen ollen Johnniestiefel am Hausflüsschen das nächste mal mache).
Ich hab die kleine Darent Valley in liebevoller Erinnerung, zusammen mit der kleinen Rustaweli-Freiläuferin und 16er. Die wär vielleicht das richtige bei dem Niedrigwasser und die besseren Fische sind eh grad im Urlaub. Vielleicht probier ichs mal aus, ist eine schöne, passige Combo für unbeschwertes Angeln.


----------



## geomas

Die Rütchen sind schon prima zu fischen so ganz ohne Rolle und die kurze Strippe vorne zum Befestigen der Montage liebe ich mittlerweile total.
Spannend für mich ist eher die Posen-Frage: leichte echte Stipp-Posen (zum Angeln mit der Kopfrute direkt unter der Rutenspitze) sind mir zu wenig tragkräftig an der weichen Rute (ein Rausschwingen der Montage ist schwierig). Mit ner 1gr-Pose ist die Angelei bei einem leichten Wind noch möglich. Für die sehr kurzen Ruten (2,70-3,60m) mag bei Windstille auch ne 0,5gr-Pose taugen. Etwas größere Posen mit über 1gr Tragkraft kommen mir an den sehr weichen Ruten unverhältnismäßig groß vor. Hmm, einfach weiter probieren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Rollenhalter auch, der auch mit Strapsen zu befestigen, was früher in der Tat oft zu sehen war, wenn nicht gar von Robustikern gleich die Schlauchschraubbandschellen hergenommen wurden


Du lachst - ich nicht... .
Tatsächlich habe ich mir mal zwei Zziplex (oder so....) Bradungsruten gegönnt.
Die hatten keinen Rollenhalter, sondern zwei Schraubschellen.
Nach dem zweiten oder dritten Versuch meine Rolle ordentlich zu befestigen, war das Handteil von einer Rute getöted...
Never ever!


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, ich spüre, das ich doch mal wieder ne andere Combo Fischen möchte (zumindest wenn ich meinen ollen Johnniestiefel am Hausflüsschen das nächste mal mache).
> Ich hab die kleine Darent Valley in liebevoller Erinnerung, zusammen mit der kleinen Rustaweli-Freiläuferin und 16er. Die wär vielleicht das richtige bei dem Niedrigwasser und die besseren Fische sind eh grad im Urlaub. Vielleicht probier ichs mal aus, ist eine schöne, passige Combo für unbeschwertes Angeln.



Die Wechsel-Lust kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Feines Besteck macht schon Spaß (und es muß dabei nicht immer superedel sein).
Seltsamerweise habe ich momentan so gar kein Interesse am Döbel-Flüßchen. Kommt vermutlich dann, wenn alle Fließe voll mit Kraut und Kanuten obendruff sind...

Probieren möchte ich jetzt aber erneut das Futter-Anmischen. Nach dem Erfolg mit Tobis Barben-Mix habe ich mir wegen mieser Haut mir jetzt nen Quirl besorgt (von Hand mischen möchte ich derzeit nicht, deshalb auch die Nutzung von „unkritischem LiquiBread”). Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich die kommende Woche damit mal Versuche starten. Vielleicht klappts dann auch wieder mit den Brassen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> . Etwas größere Posen mit über 1gr Tragkraft kommen mir an den sehr weichen Ruten unverhältnismäßig groß vor. Hmm, einfach weiter probieren.


Stimmt, etwas schwerere Posen fühlen sich nichtmehr "gut" an - aber auch 3gr Posen funktionieren einwandfrei.
Früher hätte man mich mit derart langsamen Ruten jagen können - mittlerweile finde ich die Angelei damit sehr entspannt.
Und die sind irre robust; ich habe die 450cm Version kürzlich mal in den Teich eines Freundes gehalten, und kann vermelden dass 10kg Karpfen durchaus machbar sind.
Dauert 10 Minuten, aber diese unnachgibige Nachgibigkeit macht auch große Fische sehr schnell müde.
Leider habe ich dieses Ding auch in irgendwas 540 und 690 cm und die sind ziehmlich unbrauchbar - da wird das Schwabbelige nur noch nervig.. .


----------



## daci7

Schöne Grüße vom Rhein. Bin seit 30min hier - et läuft


----------



## daci7

... und läuft ...




Eigendlich wollte ich nur ein paar Ködergrundeln ...


----------



## geomas

^^^ na, auf Dickschiffe wie Karpfen angele ich doch lieber mit Rute und Rolle, auch wenn wie am Karauschenteich die „Gefahr” besteht, daß sich eine bessere Tinca oder ein Satzi am Karauschenköder vergreifen könnte.
Irgendwann in den frühen 1990er Jahren habe ich mal aus einem kleinen See in der Nähe die Satzis mit ner (ich glaube sowjetischen) 4m-Stippe rausgeangelt und dem Verzehr zugeführt. Hat damals prima geklappt, aber die Fische waren eben gerade 40cm groß und die Rute sehr robust.


----------



## daci7

Ein paar rote Augen waren auch mit dabei, aber keine einzige grundel. Nerven ansonsten ohne Ende und mit 263836 Mann, wenn man eine braucht ist aber keine da - könnten direkt bei hagebau anfangen die Biester. 




Jetzt liegen die Ruten mit Rotauge und Wurm auf Schlangen- und Stacheldöbel.
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Na dann viel Erfolg und Petri zu den unerwünscht guten Fängen, lieber daci7


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg und Petri zu den unerwünscht guten Fängen, lieber daci7


Besten Dank!
Unerwünscht klingt sehr hart für so tolle fische - ungeplant trifft es eher


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße vom Rhein. Bin seit 30min hier - et läuft


Petri, und allen anderen natürlich auch
der Rhein ist ja nicht so unbedingt meins, und die Uhrzeit überhaupt nicht (da lag ich schon 1 Stunde im Bett), aber jetzt wo ich das Bild so sehe werde ich in den nächsten 14 Tagen mal genau da auf der anderen Seite versuchen, da braucht man keine Stunde vom Auto zum Wasser.

werde mich jetzt mal langsam fertig machen und meinem Flüsschen mal einen kurzen besuch abstatten obwohl Sturm und Hagel angekündigt worden sind, ich werde heute noch einmal die Kirmesrute(da will meine Frau mit mir heute hin ) mitnehmen um mit ihr und treibender Pose (Rudi seine) mal auf die schnelle schauen ob was geht.

und wie immer, alle die es zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri, und allen anderen natürlich auch
> der Rhein ist ja nicht so unbedingt meins, und die Uhrzeit überhaupt nicht (da lag ich schon 1 Stunde im Bett), aber jetzt wo ich das Bild so sehe werde ich in den nächsten 14 Tagen mal genau da auf der anderen Seite versuchen, *da braucht man keine Stunde vom Auto zum Wasser.*
> 
> werde mich jetzt mal langsam fertig machen und meinem Flüsschen mal einen kurzen besuch abstatten obwohl Sturm und Hagel angekündigt worden sind, ich werde heute noch einmal die Kirmesrute(da will meine Frau mit mir heute hin ) mitnehmen um mit ihr und treibender Pose (Rudi seine) mal auf die schnelle schauen ob was geht.
> 
> und wie immer, alle die es zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri


Jaja... das ist aber auch der Grund dafür, dass auf der anderen Seite je einzelne Buhne mehrfach "beleuchtet" war - da war richtig was los  wohingegen ich ganz entspannt alleine saß. Im Dunkeln war meine Kiesbank allerdings erschreckend unproduktiv... da werde ich mal die Tage was anderes probieren.
Groetjes
David
Wenn du hin willst, geh durch die Woche und sag Bescheid - evtl hab ich zufälligerweise Zeit, was durch die Woche natürlich eng wird.


----------



## Tikey0815

Moin Ükels, wünsche euch einen juten Tach   

Selbst die Steckdosen lächeln hier in Dänemark


----------



## Thomas.

Dat Bolo und Ich haben keine Liebesbeziehung, 



Allerdings bin ich kein Schneider mehr, ein Barsch der bis zum bitteren Ende geschluckt hat, und noch diesen hier, keine Friedlichen Gesellen aber immer hin


----------



## Minimax

Das schöne an so zartem Gerät ist ja auch, das der Fisch dann gleich viel grösser wirkt..


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen am Wasser, schicker Döbel Min, und die Rolle sieht auch schick aus.

so das war mal wider ein Angel tag der na ja war, es war bewölkt und drückend, Fisch gab es 2 Winzlinge 1x Döbel 1x ? 1x Barsch 1x Hecht, also alles das was ich nicht ins Auge gefast hatte.
Langweilig war es nicht, den auf einmal war Kirmes angesagt, erst kamen die Jungs in Blau 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 5min später ein Wagen der Stadt und ein Einsatzwagen der Feuerwehr 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 danach noch ein halber Löschzug 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ups dachte ich muss was schlimmes passiert sein, die waren dort wo ich eine Stunde zuvor den Hecht gefangen habe.
ich war zwar neugierig aber ich bin auf meinem Platz geblieben, wollte ja keinen behindern, einen Fahrradfahrer der aus der Richtung kam fragte ich dann was da los ist, der zeigte Matscheibe und sagte die bergen mit 20 Mann einen 10 Liter Reservekanister(war Gott sei dank verschlossen).   
nach ca. 30min war alles vorbei, bei wegfahren kam noch über Außenlautsprecher des ersten Feuerwehrwagens: Thomas Petri Heil, der zweit grüßte mit Blaulicht und Martinshorn, so ist dat in einem Dorf wo jeder jeden kennt.

noch mal kurz zur Bolo, da steht Bolo drauf, aber
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 man beachte das WG. das ist ehr ne Stellfischrute als Bolo was sie ja auch gezeigt hat mit dem Hecht, und das konnte sie richtig gut ich hatte nicht ein mal das Gefühl das sie überlastet ist immer hin hatte er min 70cm und ich gehe davon aus das sie viel mehr kann, dafür werde ich sie behalten.
zum Abschluss noch ein Bolobild


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn du hin willst, geh durch die Woche und sag Bescheid - evtl hab ich zufälligerweise Zeit, was durch die Woche natürlich eng wird.



ich gehe natürlich dann wenn du zeit hast, sag Bescheid, ich kann Dir auch eine Entschuldigung schreiben


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich gehe natürlich dann wenn du zeit hast, sag Bescheid, ich kann Dir auch eine Entschuldigung schreiben


Hab längst Attestpflicht ... den Quatsch haben die längst durchschaut 
Aber lass mal die Tage abquatschen - gestern lief ganz gut!


----------



## Jason

Petri Heil an den Erfolgreichen. Der eine oder andere hatte ja gute Fische in den Kescher gezogen. Meine Hochachtung, ist nicht immer so einfach.
Was mich betrifft, geht es morgen nochmal an die Teiche. geomas seine Aussage, das man lange Zeit an bestimmte Fische vorbeiangeln kann, hat mich motiviert.
Durch das sieben der Erde, die ich für meinen Garten benötige, fand ich doch zahlreiche Engerlinge.




Soll ja auch ein guter Karpfenköder sein, Aber vielleicht kommt ja der Ausnahmefisch. 
Ich wollte ja schon heute Abend gehen, gut das ich es gelassen habe, über 2 Stunden hat es ordentlich geregnet. Ich setze mich natürlich an den stark verkrauteten Teich, da sind die Chancen auf einer großen Rotfeder höher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ist schon böse,
> Hier tut sich nix, eine Stunde noch dann muss ich los. Die Biester sind hier am rummachen und ich dachte das ich vorbei.
> Anhang anzeigen 408745


Mein alter Herr hat immer gesagt, "Fische, die man sieht, fängt man nicht"! Aber hin und wieder bestätigt die Ausnahme die Regel.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für die schönen Berichte und Petri zu Euren Fängen!

Und klar, lieber Minimax , am leichten Gerät fühlen sich auch halbstarke Fische an wie der Endgegner.

Viel Erfolg morgen, lieber Jason , vielleicht klappts ja doch noch mit der Überraschung aus dem Teich!


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute 2x los, vormittags und abends. Jeweils nur miot Ali-Stippe hier in der Nachbarschaft.
Vormittags gab es viele (zu viele) Hänger an einer Stelle, die ich deshlab nicht mehr mit der Grundrute beangele. Immerhin konnte ich 1x eine der Hängerquellen bergen:






An einem rotten Stück Holz saßen zog Seepocken (?) und ein guter Meter Geflechtschnur, darin hatte sich mein Haken am dünnen Vorfach verfangen.
Stetes Zerren brachte meine Montage und den „Fang” zusammen ans Tageslicht.
Fangen konnte ich dort ein paar Güstern bis etwa 25cm und ein paar Plötz. Alle auf Breadpunch.
Der deutliche Gegenwind machte das Stippen etwas kompliziert und auf dem Wasser war ein schmieriger Film aus Pollen (?):








Abends nach der Arbeit war ich an einer anderen Stelle und habe nicht die 4,50m, sondern die 3,60m Vboni gefischt.





Die Montage habe ich fix am Wasser zusammengeknüppert. Die gefällt mir von der „Balance” her richtig gut. 
Pose ist eine Exner „Carp 1” von 1,25gr Tragkraft. Gute Pose, die dünne Antenne ist hohl, die Schnur wird durch den abziehbaren Posenkörper geführt.

Auf 8mm-Breadpunch gab es zunächst ein paar Plötz, dann einen „selbstbewußten Biß” und an der Stippe hing ein kräftigerer Gegner. Ein Brassen von geschätzt Mitte 40 hatte sich das Sandwichtoast-Scheibchen einverleibt. Bislang der stärkste Fisch für mich an den kurzgeteilten Ali-Stippen.





Ich hatte als erstes den Swim mit ein paar kleinen (2-4mm) Pellets „behandelt”, vielleicht hat dies den Brassen gelockt.

Als ich dann später darüber nachdachte, warum am Abend denn keine Güstern beißen (die laufen sonst am Abend zur Höchstform auf) gab es noch eine lütte Blicca. Gefangen habe ich dicht bei oder zwischen Seerosenfeldern, eine andere Stelle war zu voll mit schmierigen dünnen Algen.
Da war ich ganz froh, als spät in der Dämmerung einen Schwanenfamilie dort richtig abräumte:





Algen als Leibgericht? Die Schwäne grasten dort eine ganze Weile, die Lütten zupften die Algen, die den Alten aus dem Schnabel hingen.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri Euch allen. Das waren ja wieder schicke Döbel und Schnabeldöbel. 

Ich war gestern noch EIN Bier trinken   Das Ganze ging doch ein wenig länger. Trotzdem habe ich mich heute zwei Stunden ans Wasser geschleppt. Allerdings ohne große Ambitionen. Es tröpfelte immer mal vom Himmel und durch viele Badegäste haben ich mich in eine entfernte Ecke verzogen.

Mais brachte ab und an einen sporadischen Zupfer. Allerdings packte kein Fisch richtig zu und die Körner sahen oft leicht angeknabbert aus. Ich habe daher auf Kleinis geschlossen. Irgendwann wechselte ich auf Bread Punsch. Erstaunlicherweise gab es darauf lange keine Aktion. Irgendwann fand aber trotzdem eine schöne Plötze gefallen an dem Köder. 






Etwas später wurde das Getröpfel stärker und ich habe alles zusammengepackt. 

Das Gewässer ist sehr tief und hat steil abfallende Ufer. An der Oberfläche war viel Aktion zu beobachten. Eine Stippe hatte ich sogar dabei. Mir fehlte aber die Motivation diese zu nutzen. Der Platz eignete sich auch nicht sonderlich gut dafür.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Algen als Leibgericht? Die Schwäne grasten dort eine ganze Weile, die Lütten zupften die Algen,


Schwäne! SCHWÄÄÄNE! Eigentlich kann ich das Federvieh ja immer in seine Schranken weisen (Arme ausbreiten und fauchen, das können sie 'lesen') Aber heute wurde ich mal tatsächlich in die Flucht geschlagen. 

Die kleinen und ein Elt waren irgendwie in der Gelegezone weniger als einen Meter entfernt verheddert, und das andere Elt wollte mich da unbedingt weghaben. Ich war übrigens zuerst da, seit etwa 5min und machte gerade zum ersten Wurf bereit*. So entschlossen war das Tier, so nah stand es vor mir, wich keinen Zentimeter und führte Scheinangriffe aus, daß ich den Rückzug antrat. Mit dem Vogel war nicht gut Kirschen essen, aber gut, er sah halt seine Brut bedroht. 




Später trafen wir uns an anderer Stelle wieder, da waren aber die Gemüter abgekühlt und ich konnte die Schwanenfamilie durch entschlossenen Fauchen von Landungsversuchen an meinem Swim abhalten.

Mit neugewonnenem Respekt:
Minimax

*heut wars Turbulent. Von der ersten Stelle wurde ich durch planschende Schwimmer vertrieben, bei der nächsten kam ein neugieriger und swachtzhafter Spinnangler vorbei (ich hab sie ihm dann nach zwei gelandet Fische überlassen), und die dritte war die Schwanenstelle. Danach blieb mir nur ein echter Schrott-Swim, macht aber nichts, denn sofort kam eine Menschenfamilie die dort ihre Kajaks zu Wasser lassen musste. Wurde Nachher trotzdem richtig gut, fast eine Sternstunde.


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil an Alle die was gefangen haben Danke für die Berichte und schönen Bilder
mein Angeln mußte aus Zeitgründen gepart mit mieserabelen Wetter (ich will ja morgen früh los mit trockenen Angelgerät) ausfallen.
Also nochmal die ausgewählte Stelle und den ganzen Altarm mit dem Rad abgefahren und mich endgültig für die Stelle entschieden.
An der besagten Stelle ist der Altarm ca.45m breit im Schnitt bei jetzigen Wasserstand 1,2m tief am gegenübeliegenden Ufer gibt es einen Streifen Teichrosen ca.10m breit der Untergrund ist sandig und zu den Teichrosen leicht schlammig.
Mein Plan die beiden Blackstar Cormoran mit Pose, Wurm und Mais rechts und links von mir vor das Teichrosenfeld erhoffte Endgegner Karpfen und Schlei und mit der Sensas Bolo in der Mitte auf Brassen & Co. mal sehen ob der Plan aufgeht.
Jetzt wird Futter gemischt Angelsachen gepackt, dann geht es mit dem Rad und Anhänger morgen früh ans Wasser.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Si, nun hab ich Ruhe für Den Ükel, und ich wünsche den heutigen Fängern ganz herzliche Petris, auch und gerade zu den unorthodoxen Fängen, ich nenne Thomas. prachtvollen Baumdöbel, Jason 's vollen Setzkescher mit Specimen-Engerlingen und ganz besonders das Seltene Exemplar eines... einer Seepocken-Braid-Holz-Kolonie, also im Grunde ein ganzes Miniriff das uns Bruder geomas zeigt. Ich finde aber auch Niklas32 heutige Plötze wunderschön, nicht nur weil sie ein Fisch ist, mir scheint sie auch besonders prachtvoll gefärbt. Herzlichen Dank liebe Jungs auchauch für Eure tollen Berichte ( Thomas. Ich kann die Photos von der Benzinkanisteraktion nur in ganz winzig sehen, liegt das an meinem Gerät? 
Ich glaube auch in den letzten Tagen gab es schöne Angeltage in verschiedenen Ecken der ÜK, auch hier ein Petri an die Fänger, vielleicht Dank!
Ich werd morgen zuhause bleiben, ist ein Stammtischbruder auf Friedfischpirsch?


----------



## geomas

Tja, morgen habe ich viel Zeit, aber das Wetter wird wohl nicht so angenehm werden. Hoffentlich wäscht der versprochene Regen die Pollenschmiere von den Gewässern. Im Laufe des Montag werde ich sicher mal ans Wasser. Wie und wohin genau ist noch komplett offen.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri allen Glücklichen, die ans Wasser konnten!
Mich hat die Arbeit mehr oder weniger voll im Griff, ab Mitte der Woche sollte es sich entspannen.

Ich möchte bald mal wieder breadpunchen.... und irgendwann wie Mikesch ein Bärblein verhaften aber die werden noch anderthalb Wochen in Ruhe gelassen. So many choices, so little time.

geomas 
Morgen ist doch schon Montag!


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann die Photos von der Benzinkanisteraktion nur in ganz winzig sehen, liegt das an meinem Gerät?


nee die sind so klein, eigentlich uninteressant aber wenn du sie größer sehen möchtest einfach anklicken das Bild


Minimax schrieb:


> ist ein Stammtischbruder auf Friedfischpirsch?


ja selbst verständlich, das Wetter hat zwar komplett umgeschlagen aber ich verspreche mir davon einen erfolgreichen Schneiertag  , ich muss das letzte Tulip los werden bevor es anfängt selbständig zu Laufen
7Uhr geht es los.


----------



## daci7

Ich werd heut Mittag nochmal versuchen ein paar handlange Schuppenträger für unükelige Zwecke zu verhaften - wahrscheinlich beißen dann entweder die Tincas oder garnichts  ... F*ck Murphy.


----------



## Thomas.

Tatar, und heute auf der Nigelnagelneu Habhakmatte.


----------



## Mescalero

Da würde aber noch viel mehr draufpassen.



Petri zum tollen Hecht Fisch!


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Prachtdickkopf, lieber Thomas. ! Kam der auf die Tulip-Reste?

Allen Ükeln viel Erfolg wo auch immer.

Ich bin wegen des weder-noch-Wetters äußerst lahm, werde meinen Body mal zum Fluß nebenan schleppen, einfach nur ne Runde quivertippen bis der Arzt kommt (oder es regnet).


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> ist ein Stammtischbruder auf Friedfischpirsch?


Mich zieht es gegen Abend zum Teich. Keine lange Fahrzeit ist dafür einzuplanen. Werde mal wieder meine Winkelpickerrute,  die Sigma Wand 1880 zum Einsatz bringen und den Nahbereich damit abklappern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum Prachtdickkopf, lieber @Thomas. ! Kam der auf die Tulip-Reste?


Danke.
Ja auf das 9 Tage alte Tulip, beim fischen lag es in der Sonne und danach im Kühlschrank eigenartigerweise wurde die Konsistenz von Tag zu Tag fester und das Curry zog schön ein.

das ich trotz des Wetterumschwung was gefangen habe hat mich gewundert 10Grad unterschied, aber die Fische war viel aktiver als die Tage zuvor, und nach dem Döbel konnte ich natürlich dort einpacken und bin zur der Stelle wo ich die letzten Tage verbracht habe, aber dort hatte ich kein gutes Gefühl und bin nach 30min zur Stelle Nr.3, da gab es einiges an klein zeug und einen guten Biss habe ich versemmelt, nach und nach sind dann dort viele Brassen und andere Fische(sehr Große) aufgetaucht und ich wurde wider ganz nervös  des halb habe ich dann eingepackt und verschiebe es auf Morgen.


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs,

Gestern war ich ja auch unterwegs. Das Flüsschen war schlecht aufgelegt, an verschiedenen Stellen kamen die Bisse selten und unentschlossen, und mit der kleine Darent konnte ich lediglich ein paar Ölsardinen verhaften- oft blieben die Bisse ganz aus. Der vorherrschende Aspekt war ein wirklich extrem niedriger Wasserstand, wie ich ihn selten, vielleicht noch nie sah. Hinzu kam eine unnatürliche Klarheit: Fast überall konnte ich den Grund sehen oder erahnen, und leider auch nur Minijohnnies an der Oberfläche. Die überlasse ich den Brot- und Trockenfliegenleuten. Das niedrige Wasser lockt auch Möven an, sie patroullierten über dem Fluss und stiessen spektakulär auf unvorsichtige Oberflächenschwimmer hinab*

Jedenfalls war schlecht Döbeln, und der fortgeschrittene Nachmittag sah mich etwas frustriert an einer turbulenten Stelle des Flüsschens unterhalb eines Wehres. Obwohl die Stelle eigentlich immer für einen Standardfisch oder zwei gut ist, meide ich sie (bisher!), weil man als Ansitzangler sich prekär zwischen einem Betonbrocken-Steilufer und hohem Gestrüpp einklemmen muss**:






Die Stelle wird von flachem, turbulenten Wasser, Felsbrocken und Krautfahnen geprägt, und einem überhängenden Weidengebüsch am anderen Ufer. So heftig ist die Strömung dort, das selbst meine snappy MkV wibbelt wie eine 1ozQuiver im Sturm: Mit ablegen ist dort nicht, einzig über Touch ledgering sind die Bisse zu erkennen und zu verwandeln, wenn überhaupt, kein gemütlicher Ansitzswim. Hier eine Skizze, die hoffentlich die Situation und mein Vorgehen erklärt.





Aber gestern war diese Stelle die Rettung, denn hier kamen die Bisse reichlich und deutlich, und hier trieben sich auch die Standardjungs rum bis 40 oder so- im Moment backe ich ganz kleine Brötchen. Aber so ein kleiner Bursche macht mit Hilfe der Strömung dort wirklich Terror. Die Bisse waren wegen des niedrigen Wassers spektakulär- Auf den Anhieb folgte meist ein gewaltiger Luftsprung wie von einer Forelle. Brauss! Platsch! Und ab gings mit der Strömung in Krautfahne und Zwischen Steinen. Eine herrliche, spannende Angelei. Das Geplansche lockte natürlich Schaulustige Angler an an diesem schönen Tag***.Aber ich glaub ich hab der Friedoszene keine Schande gemacht.






Die meisten Bisse kamen logischerweise entlang der Weide und dahinter. Aber direkt vor meinen Füssen konnte ich -ich hab die beiden Stellen im Wechsel beangelt, um den Swim nicht zu verbrennen- das seltene Vergnügen geniessen auf Sicht zu angeln. Schaut mal:






Das Gelbe ist mein Tulipwürfel. Im Spiel der Wellen, des Krauts und der Lichtreflektion (Polbrille vergessen, Minimax, du lernst es nie..) war er gut zu erkennen: Die Fische sah ich nie, aber sobald der gelbe Tupfen verschwand, hiess es Anhieb! Und sofort hüpfte ein Johnnie in die Luft und verkaufte seine Freiheit teuer, sehr aufregend! Insgesamt lieferte mit der tolle Wildwasserswim wohl 6 oder 7 Fische in zwei halben Stunden. Ich bin sehr happy!







Tja, so war es, eine spannende Angelei, fast eine kleine Sternstunde an einem schwierigen Tag, herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


*Oder auch auf größere Exemplare. Ich habe einen Fisch vielleicht 40, mit einer schrecklichen, frischen Kopfwunde gefangen, und kurz zuvor machte eine Möve mehrfach Stuka an dem Swim. Ich überlege noch, das im offenen Forum zu zeigen, die Wunde ist so frisch und beschaffen, das ein Bild flüchtige „Lesegäste“ zu falschen Schlüssen verleiten könnte. Ich zeigs vielleicht im Labertrööt. EDIT: Ich habs im neuen Fischkrankheits/verletzungs thread gezeigt

** Diesmal ist mir sogar ein Bein meines Tripods auf Nimmerwiedersehen in einer Spalte zwischen den künstlichen Felsen verschwunden. Das Cygnet hat in der Tat ein kleines Problem mit der sicheren Arretierung der Segmente. Wobei: Etwa zur Selben Zeit schlängelte sich dort eine prächtige Ringelnatter entlang, direkt zu meinen Füssen. Vielleicht hat die Flussgottheit Schabernack mit mir getrieben, und das Stativbein in eine Schlange verwandelt? Fände ich plausibel.

***Z.b. einen wirklich aufdringlichen Spinboy, dem nicht passte, das ich den Swim blockierte. ER fand mein Tulip/Touch Ledgering etwas …exzentrisch und quatschte endlos („Blablabla Döbel…Schwimmbrot…immer so gemacht..yaddayaddayadda..“) Genau diesem Augenblick kam der Biss, ich hatte die Rute in der Hand, die Schnur in der leicht erhobenen anderen und die Augen geschlossen, wie fürs Angelbuch posiert. Der Anhieb wurde mit einem spektakulären Platscher und angemessenem Bremsenlied quittiert. Ehrlich gesagt, war es glaube ich ein Selbsthaker, aber sein Blick hat mir gut gefallen. Beim nächsten Wurf gabs noch nen Biss, und dann hab ich ihm grosszügig den Swim überlassen. Ich helfe doch den Spinboys immer gerne. (Ja ich weiss, aber verzeiht mir meine kleinen Eitelkeiten)


----------



## Jason

Aufgebaut ist bereits und Fisch gab es auch schon  




Den Kleinen mit Maden an der Picker. 
Und mal schauen, was hier drauf beißt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Eine Größere Rotfeder. 




Immerhin 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Eine Größere Rotfeder.
> Anhang anzeigen 408975
> 
> Immerhin
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri mein Lieber!
Welche Köder bietest Du eigentlich neben den Megaengerlingen an?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri mein Lieber!
> Welche Köder bietest Du eigentlich neben den Megaengerlingen an?


Engerling mit Wurm am 6er Haken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy

Petri meine lieben Brüder. 
Schöne Bilder und Fänge wurden wieder gezeigt. 
Minimax , dein Bericht liest sich sehr schön. Das ist angeln wie man es gerne öfter hätte   

Jason , zieh noch was raus. 
Und allen die noch am Wasser sind, weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Jason

Dendros ist die bessere Wahl an der Picker. Mit Maden nur die ganz Kleinen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Niklas32

Eine schöne Strecke konntest Du da einfahren, Minimax. 
Hübsche Rotfedern, Jason 

Mich hat es heute an einen Altarm verschlagen. 






An der OCC Rute habe ich eine Methodfeeder-Montage mit kleinem Poppi gefischt. Hier gab es direkt Fischaktivität am Spot und auch die Spitze zeigte ab und an einen kleinen Zupfer. 
Die Feederrute hatte Ich in die andere Richtung geworfen. Hier tat sich nichts. 
Da aber am anderen Spot Aktivität war, beschloss ich diese dann in die Nähe zu werfen. 
Direkt nach dem ersten Wurf bog sich noch im Ablegen die Spitze durch. Sofort war klar, dass der Fisch nicht regulär gehakt sein konnte. Stoisch zog der Fisch ganz ohne Kopfschläge umher. 






Näher am Ufer sah man das Maiskorn auch schön mittig auf dem Brachsennacken hängen. Nach einer Weile konnte ich den Fisch dann doch über den Kescher führen. 






Die nächsten 1,5 Stunden gab es alle paar Minuten Bisse auf beiden Ruten. Allerdings blieb nicht ein einziger hängen. Ich denke, dass ein ganzer Haufen Schnurschwimmer dabei waren. Immer wieder buckelten Brachsen an der Oberfläche. Es war auf jeden Fall mysteriös. 

Nach einer Weile krümmte sich die Spitze der OCC aber mal etwas stärker und ein Brachsen war eingestiegen. Diesmal regulär gehakt. 






Einige Minuten später konnte ich auch mal einen Zupfer auf der Feederrute in einen Fisch umwandeln. Ein weiterer Brachsen befand sich im Drill. 






Auffällig war heute, dass alle drei Brachsen reichlich Verletzungen vom Laichen aufwiesen. 
Im Anschluss tat sich wieder eine Weile nichts verwertbares. Zum Abschluss wurde aber noch einmal die Spitze der Feederrute rasant herumgerissen und ein Kleini hing am Haken. Erst beim Abhaken fiel mir auf das ich eine kleinen Döbel gelandet habe. Unglaublich was so einer kleiner Kerl für eine Futterluke hat. 





 Die Freude war auf jeden Fall groß, da das erst mein zweiter Döbel war. Vielleicht kann ich ja demnächst noch einen weiteren Döbel an der OCC Rute fangen. 

Es war ein entspannter Angelnachmittag. Lediglich die vielen Fehlbisse geben mir nach wie vor zu denken. Ich habe neben Mais und Caster auch Bread Punsches und Kombinationen verwendet. Auch mit der Vorfachlänge habe ich experimentiert. Nicht ein einziges Mal war auch nur ein kleiner Kontakt zu spüren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder und Berichte.
Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Pfingst-Wochenendes.


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris in die Mark Brandenburg - danke für den spitzenmäßigen Bericht, lieber Minimax !, ins Zwergenland (wunderschöne Rotfedern, Jason!) und zum Altarm in der Altmark (super, diese dunklen Brassenoldies!).


----------



## daci7

Ich war heute auch kurz (solange die kleinen Mittagsschlaf gemacht haben) die neuen Bolos testen. Zielfisch: Rotauge. Tatort: Altarm.




Im Prinzip brauchte ich nur KöFis für die kommenden Tage und muss langsam wieder die Becken zu Hause füllen.
Von den Zielfischen gab es auch, nach anfänglichem Zögern, einige im u25 Format.
Es ging wesentlich holpriger als gedacht, was aber nicht an den langen Stangen lag - die haben sich prima gemacht beim fischen über und an den Seerosen.
Der Endgegner fürs feine Posenangeln "böiger Seitenwind mit ordentlich Dampf" hat mich eine windberuhigte Stelle suchen lassen, dann ginge aber. Wenn eine Böe durch die Bäume hinter mir kam haben die Stangen aber ganz schön "gezogen".
Funfact: Die Sensas Mare 700 hat die Nexave 600, die ich vom Professor Tinca höchstpersönlich hab, heute "completely outfished". Gleicher Köder, gleiche Tiefe, gleiche Bebleiung, ANDERER HAKEN - 9 von 10 Fischen kamen auf die Sensas... ich glaube die Profbolo kann kein Küttfisch 
Beste Grüße vom Niederrhein
David


----------



## geomas

Ich war zweimal am Wasser - an der gleichen Stelle, mit ganz unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen..

Am späten Vormittag bin ich einfach mit etwas Dosenmais und der Picker losgestiefelt. Bomb und Mais brachte nicht einen Zupfer an der eiugentlich zuverlässigen Stelle. Nun ja, ich hatte noch etwas LiquiBread in der Tasche und Brot auch.





Nach kurzem Umbau auf das Feeder-Rig nach Nick Larkin* habe ich dann 8mm Breadpunch am 14er LS-1810B angeboten, im 10gr Micro-Korb etwas LiquiBread. Und sofort kamen die Bisse. Eine ordentliche Güster folgte der nächsten, dazu kamen 3 oder 4 Plötz.





Einen Stockfisch konnte ich trotz der dünnen Schnur auch dem Fluß entreißen,
samt etwas Geflecht, dicker FC und Gummifisch und DS-Blei.

Leider verlor ich auch eine Montage incl. Drennan Swimfeeder. Naja, zumindest quantitativ entnehme ich dem Fluß mehr Müll, als ich selber „einbringe”.






Dann wieder Güster auf Güster. Gute 20 bis etwa 30cm, einige mit echtem Stiernacken und durchtrainiert. Die zogen die phantastisch arbeitende Traverse-X 260 Matchpicker richtig krumm. Bei einigen Güstern dachte ich an ein Gesichtstattoo, aber meist erwies sich die „Knastträne” am Auge bei näherer Betrachtung als Metazerkarienbefall.





Die Rute ist absolut perfekt** für diese Art der Angelei. Die Mini-Shimano macht sich ebenfalls sehr gut.

Soweit zum Vormittag bis frühen Nachmittag. Das Wetter wurde immer besser, das Wasser immer klarer. Mist, wenn ich nicht auf den Wetterbericht gehört hätte, tja, dann wäre ich aufs Land gefahren.

Am frühen Abend bin ich zur gleichen Stelle, zum Vergleich mit der tollen Silstar hatte ich die vergleichbare Balzer Edition Picker mit.
Ich begann ein paar Meter neben „meiner Stelle” mit der Angelei, es tat sich nichts am Haken. Dann begann ein Kind in der Nähe die Hohe Kunst der A-Bombe zu üben. Na super. Kurz darauf wurde „meine Stelle frei”, also jetzt aber ran. Doch es kamen nette Leute, die ne Runde schwimmen wollten (dort kommt man gut rein und raus). Tja, kein Problem, warte ich kurz. Dann die nächsten Schwimmer, warum auch nicht. Und dann begann es richtig zu schiffen. Ne Weile hielt ich noch durch ohne Schirm und Regenjacke (die ich am Vormittag umsonst mitgeschleppt hatte), dann hab ich zusammengepackt.





Auf dem kurzen Fußweg zurück hörte der Regen dann auf, aber ich war durch.





**) möglicherweise ist die sehr ähnliche Balzer Edition I Winklepicker 2,70m noch etwas schneller, ich muß das mal im 1 zu 1 vergleichen.

*)


----------



## Hecht100+

Danke für die schönen Berichte und auch Fotos an geomas , Niklas32 , Jason , Thomas. und Minimax . Hoffe ich habe jetzt keinen vergessen. Eure Berichte versüßen einem den Feiertag. Dickes Petri an euch und an alle anderen, die es auch am Wasser waren.  

Das Bild von Georg mit dem Regenbogen und der Pose gefällt mir besonders, die Pose überwiegt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo, allen Fängern ein frohes Petri Heil.

Ich war heute auch an einen unserer Teiche unterwegs.

Als Ruten waren eine Drennan Big Feeder mit einer Balzer Feederrolle und eine Spro Method Specimen (umgerüstet mit einem Schwingspitzenendring) mit einer Spro Octan.








Es lief sehr zäh. In acht Stunden ((von 10.00-18.00) 6 Rotaugen, 2 Aale von 45cm und 55cm. Ein guter Karpfen von geschätzt ü. 80cm ist kurz vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt.
Die Rotaugen waren zwischen 15cm-20cm. Köder waren Maden, Dendros und Bienenmaden.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Gerd


----------



## kuttenkarl

Nachtrag:
Versuche mit einer Inliner Schwingspitze gingen voll daneben. Pappelflusen setzten die Spitze zu.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> einer Inliner Schwingspitze


Man zeige das unorthodoxe Utensil!


----------



## geomas

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Versuche mit einer Inliner Schwingspitze gingen voll daneben. Pappelflusen setzten die Spitze zu.


Ich wollte gerade nach der abgebildeten Swingtip fragen - ist es das Inline-Modell?
Petri zu Deiner Teich-Strecke!!


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Bild von Georg mit dem Regenbogen und der Pose gefällt mir besonders, die Pose überwiegt.


Ganz deiner Meinung, was das betrifft, Georg ist nun mal ein Profi mit der Kamera.
Petri Heil an Minimax , Niklas32 , daci7 und geomas . Sehr schöne Berichte, so kann der Abend ausklingen.
Mein Ansitz ist auch beendet und heute lief es besser an den verkrauteten Teich, als beim letzten mal. Ich konnte einige schöne Rotfedern landen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Eine22er konnte ich auch noch an Land ziehen.





Experimentiert wurde an der Wand 1880.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gepaart mit der kleinen Shakespeare Ambidex 2499 hingen auf Made nur die Minis dran.




Auch wenn ein Maiskorn dabei war, konnte sie nicht abhalten. Die größeren kamen dann auf Mais oder Wurm. Ich habe ständig gewechselt. Auf der anderen Rute mit Engerling und Wurm war ich enttäuscht. Eine Rotfeder so um die 15cm, ansonsten Totentanzt. 
Das nächste mal geht es zu meinen Freund Adi an den Baggerseen, oder Vielleicht nach GW, zum Mario. Will mal was anders sehen, als die Teiche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl 
Herzliches Petri in deine Richtung.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade nach der abegebildeten Swingtip fragen - ist es das Inline-Modell?


Ist eine Balzer Lutz Hüßle Inlinerspitze.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und Petri Heil in die Runde, schöne Fische und Berichte   

Heute Vormittag bin ich dann auch endlich mal wieder am Wasser gewesen um 0700 gings los, bei strahlenden Sonneschein
gepackt und Futter hatte ich gestern schon vorbereitet






Nachdem ich aufgebaut hatte zogen Wolken auf, wechselten sich aber mit Sonnenschein ab, perfektes Angelwetter die Stelle war eine anere als gestern ausgekundschaftet nur ca. 30m breit aber genauso tief und auch am gegenüberliegenden Ufer Teichrosen ca.6m breit und davor wo ich gefischt habe 1,2m tief.






Die gestern rausgesuchten Posen perfekt ausgebleit (Liftmethode) rechte Rute (Cormoran Blackstar 12ft) mit Dosenmais






und links mit Tauwurm beide ca.50cm vor den Teichrosen






eigentlich wollte ich ja weiter links sitzen da aber da schon jemand gegenüber saß habe ich es weiter rechts davon probiert, nehmen tun sich die Stellen aber nichts auf diesen Abschnitt ist alles gleich.






Entschneidert entgegen aller Erwartungen lief es ziemlich zäh, auf Wurm tat sich nichts kein Zupfer nüscht nich nach 3Stunden habe ich dann auch diese Rute auf Dosenmais gewechselt.
Dieser kleine Bursche biss auf Made an der Sensas Bolo die erhofften Brassen blieben leider aus, nicht einer ließ sich blicken genau wie die Tincas auch die versteckten sich, das heißt da muß ich noch mal ran






auch Rotaugen und Güstern Fehlanzeige, dafür waren die Rotfedern sehr beißfreudig zwar nur kleine aber dafür regelmäßig somit konnte ich dann auch mal eben diese Fischart mit der OCC fangen






Auf Dosenmais lief es recht gut, nur war die Bissverwertung sagen wir mal verbesserungswürdig 9 Bisse (Karpfen) 3 gehakt und 2 ausgestiegen und einen gelandet.
Trotzdem war die Liftmontage die beste Wahl durch Seitenwind und Strömung blieb die Montage am gewünschten Platz, da ich ja recht dicke Mono (0,35) auf den Schimanos habe, viel die Wahl auf diese Posen (13gr) ich weiß recht schwer aber alles andere treibt zu schnell aus der heißen Zone und läßt sich dann auch schlechter werfen.
Die Bisse kamen alle im Bereich bis max. 1m vor den Teichrosen besser fast in den selbigen, was dann auch wieder gefährlich wird.
Und selbst diese kleinen Spritzer haben ordentlich Dampf für ihre größe






aber alles in allem eine schöner Angeltag



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Eine freudige Nachricht bzw. Paket hat der Nachbar mir heute rüber gebracht, endlich sind die Spitzen für meine Pickerruten wieder vollständig nur für die Silstar muß ich die Spitzen noch einschleifen.






hier die alte wiedergefundene Cormoran Pose ich glaub ich hatte sie mir mal für das Hundezahndöbelfischen gekauft nur wann das weiß ich nicht mehr.
Das war heute ihr erster Einsatz (sogar erfolgreich)






für die besseren bzw. sehr zu schonenden Posen habe ich mir vor Jahren extra eine Box gebaut






da suchst du die Kiste und dann findest du sie am einem ganz anderen Platz 


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Petri, Frank!
Ist das ein lütter Aland? Sieht mir so aus. Bin aber kein Experte, weil ich die ausschließlich in groß kenne ;-)

Feederspitzen anpassen steht bei mir auch noch an, und auch Versuche mit Laufposen (Modelle mit 2 seitlich abstehenden Ösen) sollen demnächst mal statfinden. Tieferes Wasser und feststehende Pose ist ne Kombination so gar nicht nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Dace

Moin Ükelaner,

ist mächtig was los hier, die Fangmeldungen überschlagen sich ja. Petri alle glücklichen hier, die was an den Haken bekommen haben und erfolgreich keschern konnten. Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, es gibt schon zumindest optisch tolle Gewässer. 

Minimax, du solltest ein Buch schreiben, vielleicht mit dem Titel "Minimax' Fishing Diary - The Complete Guide For Ükelaner", top Bericht und Illustration!

geomas, deine Experimentierfreudigkeit erstaunt mich immer wieder, und das Foto mit der Pose - wie sagt man heute - mega!

Ich für meine Teil bin zurzeit handwerklich mit der Renovierung unserer Garage beschäftigt, aber das Ende ist in Sicht.

Ich bin heute Abend trotzdem mal kurz ans Wasser, irgendwie brauchte ich Gewässerkontakt. Gefangen habe ich leider nichts, aber es war trotzdem schön und unterhaltsam. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer fütterte ein Eisvogel seinen Nachwuchs, schade das ich kein Tele mit hatte, wären tolle Fotos geworden.






Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Holla, dickes Petri an allen die am Wasser waren, tolle Bilder.

ich wollte auch schon vor 2 Stunden los, aber kein Tulip kein Mais und um 7Uhr macht erst der Laden auf 
so ich werde jetzt mal zur späten Stunde los, hoffe die Fischlis haben noch nicht gefrühstückt


----------



## Finke20

Moin liebe Ükels,

da schaut man mal einen Tag nicht in Netz und schön kommt man mit dem lesen nicht hinterher .
Ja was soll ich sagen, wieder sehr schöne ausführliche und vor allem Bebilderte Berichte .
Damit ich auch keine vergesse, sage ich mal ein allgemeines Petri Heil in die Runde 

Mal sehen ob ich es morgen an Wasser schaffe.


----------



## Joe Overlander

Petri an Alle! 

So- Ich war denn jetzt gestern auch mal endlich am Wasser( 5 Min von der Haustür  ):






Leider konnte ich keinen Biss verwandeln. Da fehlt wohl noch die Übung  
Schön war's trotzdem. Beim nächsten Mal klappt's bestimmt besser.


----------



## Thomas.

4 Stunden,  1 nicht Zielfisch aber immerhin ist das Wetter einigermaßen, ach so bin mit 3 Ruten dabei.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich wollte auch schon vor 2 Stunden los, aber kein Tulip kein Mais und um 7Uhr macht erst der Laden auf



Schaff dir mal einen ordentlichen Vorrat an Thomas.  - zur Not kannst du dir damit auch eine schmackhafte Mahlzeit kreieren - gebratenes Tulipschnitzel mit Mais garniert ... 

Echt tolle Döbel die du fängst 

Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs,
Also gestern am Pfingstmontag war glaube ich ein neuer Höchststand an Ükelaktivität zu verzeichnen, am Wasser waren und haben hier mit tollen Bildern und Worten berichtet, haltet Euch fest:
Thomas. Jason Niklas32 daci7 geomas kuttenkarl Astacus74 Joe Overlander
Dace 
Ich zähle da 9(neun!) Namen, Euch allen ein herzliches Petri und Dankeschön für die Bilder, Berichte, Live-Berichterstattung,
Beeindruckt,
Minimax


----------



## Mikesch

Hallo zusammen,
werfe auch mal wieder ein allgemeines "Petri Heil" in die Runde.
Vielen Dank für die vielen schönen Berichte.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> bin mit 3 Ruten dabei.


Und, wie ich erstaunt feststelle, mit dem besten Kescherstock der Welt....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und, wie ich erstaunt veststelle, mit dem besten Kescherstock der Welt....


Original „Ti Amo”?


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Schaff dir mal einen ordentlichen Vorrat an Thomas.  - zur Not kannst du dir damit auch eine schmackhafte Mahlzeit kreieren - gebratenes Tulipschnitzel mit Mais garniert ...
> 
> Echt tolle Döbel die du fängst
> 
> Tight lines


für Vorrat bin ich zu geizig, muss mich auch mal outen das Original Tulip kauf ich auch nicht sondern das von Lidel schmeckt mir selber auch besser  und Mais ist Tierfutter datt mag ich nicht nur als Popcorn.

die Döbel in der Größe sind hier der durchschnitt, es gibt noch viel größere die ich seit 2,5 Jahre versuche zu fangen, bis jetzt sollte es nicht sein.
aber auch Du bist herzlich eingeladen dein Glück hier zu versuchen 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und, wie ich erstaunt veststelle, mit dem besten Kescherstock der Welt....


mit einem schei.. Transportmaß, ich weiß das du den selben hast  , leider ist der gute von Minimax immer noch nicht repariert.



geomas schrieb:


> Original „Ti Amo”?


jawohl 

ich habe heute nur den einen Döbel erwischt, und einen guten Fisch verpennt, ist die schult von Nordlichtangler gewesen, habe gerade was von ihm gelesen und da er sich nicht kurzfassen kann war ich zu konzentriert beim lesen und schubs wech war er 
habe dann auch eingepackt weil das mit den Algen wurde auch immer schlimmer, morgen werde ich mal aussetzen aber Donnerstag wider angreifen.

das macht dann keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> für Vorrat bin ich zu geizig, muss mich auch mal outen das Original Tulip kauf ich auch nicht sondern das von Lidel schmeckt mir selber auch besser  und Mais ist Tierfutter datt mag ich nicht nur als Popcorn.



Da bin ich eher "preppermäßig" eingestellt. Ich habe jetzt auch nicht so übermäßig viel als Vorrat, aber so 10, 12 Dosen sind es schon.
Und wenn sich der Stapel halbiert hat, wird sofort nach gekauft. Davon ab, da passt meine Frau mit auf, wenn die zum Einkaufen geht, bringt sie schon mal ein paar Dosen mit!
Tulip kaufe ich auch nicht unbedingt. Ob Tulip oder Aldi-Frühstücksfleisch, das kommt alles von einem Hersteller, Danish Crown Food Company Hamburg.

Dosenmais wird gleich eine Palette gekauft, das Zeug hält sich ja ewig in der Dose. Mit dem Essen von Mais habe ich es auch nicht.

Danke für die Einladung. Da werde ich mal darauf zurück kommen!



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich zähle da 8 (acht!) Namen



Es hätten neun seien können, hätte ich doch was gefangen … 


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Da bin eher "preppermäßig" eingestellt. Ich habe jetzt auch nicht so übermäßig viel als Vorrat, aber so 10, 12 Dosen sind es schon.
> Und wenn sich der Stapel halbiert hat, wird sofort nach gekauft. Davon ab, da passt meine Frau mit auf, wenn die zum Einkaufen geht, bringt sie schon mal ein paar Dosen mit!
> Tulip kaufe ich auch nicht unbedingt. Ob Tulip oder Aldi-Frühstücksfleisch, das kommt alles von einem Hersteller, Danish Crown Food Company Hamburg.
> 
> Dosenmais wird gleich eine Palette gekauft, das Zeug hält sich ja ewig in der Dose. Mit dem Essen von Mais habe ich es auch nicht.
> 
> Danke für die Einladung. Da werde ich mal darauf zurück kommen!
> 
> 
> 
> Es hätten neun seien können, hätte ich doch was gefangen …
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Au weia entschuldige- ich hatte das einfach überlesen das Du auch draussen warst, hat nichts mit fangen oder nicht zu tun
Edit korrigiert


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle, es sind tolle Fänge und tolle Berichte dabei. Das motiviert mich immer wieder auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind los zu ziehen. Im Moment frisst mir die Arbeit viel Zeit weg aber das wird auch wieder...

Tja meine letzten Versuche am Haus-See waren sehr durchwachsen. Nach dem schönen Schuppi vorletzte Woche konnte ich jetzt nur noch und ausschließlich ein paar wenig der üblichen kleinen Brassen um die 25 cm fangen. Es gab zwar tolle Sonnenuntergänge und auch sonst ist meine Stelle schön zugewachsen und idyllisch, nur an die alten Erfolge kann ich so gar nicht anknüpfen. Wo sind meine großen Brassen geblieben?









Am Samstag gab es einen kurzen Ausflug zum Bootshaus und zur Familie. Ich habe die Zeit genutzt mich für 1,5 Stunden abzusetzen und mein Glück am alten Bad zu versuchen in der Hoffnung dort einen Döbel oder eine Schleie zu erwischen. Leider war die eine Seite, wo ich hinwollte besetzt, so habe ich mich an der anderen Einlaufseite positioniert. Mit war die kleine Silstar Telepicker, die passte wunderbar zusammen mit den Kescher und alles was man so braucht in den Rucksack, das Stühlchen dran und los...
Die Stelle sah eigentlich klasse aus aber die Kameraden neben mir fischten auf Wels und hauten, nachdem sie mehrmals den Deeper kreuz und quer über das Wasser gezogen hatten, ihre Tonnen- Gewichte ins Wasser und machten all meine Hoffnung zunichte. Schön war es trotzdem und zumindest wurde ich noch von einen kleinen Augenrot entschneidert. Sobald ich wieder beruflich etwas Luft habe , nehme ich mir nochmal eine Woche frei und werde das mal unter der Woche in Ruhe vertiefen...


















Gestern Nachmittag war ich dann nochmal für zwei Stunden am Haus-See. Hier wird das Kraut immer mehr zum Problem. Bin dann komplett auf den Method-Feeder umgestiegen, das klappte deutlich besser. Leider habe ich mit See und Kraut so gar keine Erfahrung und bin etwas ratlos was die Montage angeht. Vielleicht hat da einer einen guten Tip? Primär werde ich hier jetzt erstmal auf knallige Köder und Method oder halbfesten Korb und kurzes Vorfach mit Haar setzen.







Direkt mal ein paar bunte Perlen besorgt... Vielleicht bringt es das ja. Die letzten Bisse kamen sowieso alle auf die Washter. Dann jetzt mal Wafters in neo auf dem Pellet-Bett, mal schauen...











dann habe ich das Ding beim Online-Bummel entdeckt. Passt wunderbar zum schmalen Gepäck und genau in die Köderboxen, finde ich gut. Die Griffe finde ich etwas zu üppig, vielleicht stutze ich die noch.


----------



## rhinefisher

Oh Mann - ihr verwöhnt mich mit euren tollen Berichten und Bildern.
So langsam ist diese, z.T. dem Boot geschuldete, Abstinenz nervig, und ich bin ganz kurz davor am Samstag die Rute zu schwingen.
Der Captain_H00k zwingt mich, am Samstag mit ihm nach Holland zu fahren und gigantische Fische zu fangen.
Übrigens haben sich doch einge Mitükel zu recht passablen Fotografen entwickelt - RESPEKT..!


----------



## Captain_H00k

Ich hoffe echt das klappt am Sa auch von meiner Seite,habe richtig Bock drauf 
Und ja,die Bilder & Berichte hier sind immer ein Traum zum anschauen !!!


----------



## Minimax

Ihr werdet mich bestimmt gleich schlagen, aber ich habe heute meine Futtervorräte ausgemistet. Ich hatte buchstäblich Säckeweise diverse Groundbaits Zusätze Pellets Lock und Aromen gehärtet die ich nie nie nie benutzt habe: Die Jüngsten Sachen stammten noch aus Prä-Coronazeiten.
Ich hab das meiste nun entsorgt, und habe immer noch genug Zeugs um nen mittleren Stausee umkippen zu lassen.


Edit: Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal zuschlagen. Ich meine, was brauch ich denn mehr als einzwei Beutel Sensas groß Gardons auf Halde, vielleicht etwas Rösthanf und das wars was meine Groundbaiterei anbelangt.

Und ich hab das Minimobil entladen, durch die Waschanlage gefahren und einer penibel gründlichen Innenraumreinigung plus Scheiben unterzogen. Dabei hatte ich leichte Hilfestellung durch eine sehr freundliche und kompetente Mitarbeiterin der Autowaschanlage, sowie durch die Fa. Burgerking, auf deren Aussenterasse ich einen Kaffee genießen konnte bis die Dame fertig war. Picobello


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich leichte Hilfestellung durch eine sehr freundliche und kompetente Mitarbeiterin der Autowaschanlage, sowie durch die Fa. Burgerking, auf deren Aussenterasse ich einen Kaffee genießen konnte bis die Dame fertig war. Picobello


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mit der Bolo auf dicke Rapfen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> und einer penibel gründlichen Innenraumreinigung


Und was ist jetzt mit deiner Madenzuchtanstalt geworden, die du dir mühsam aufgebaut hattest???


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich leichte Hilfestellung durch eine sehr freundliche und kompetente Mitarbeiterin der Autowaschanlage, sowie durch die Fa. Burgerking, auf deren Aussenterasse ich einen Kaffee genießen konnte bis die Dame fertig war. Picobello


Lass das nicht die Missus wissen...


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit der Bolo auf dicke Rapfen.


Übersetzung und Untertitel funktionieren, danke, das ist was für nachher im Liegen.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit der Bolo auf dicke Rapfen.


Tolle Gegend, schöne Fische!

Aber wozu braucht man wasserdichte Rutentaschen, gehen die Bolos kaputt wenn sie nass werden?
Interessant auch die winzigen Haken im Verhältnis zum Rapfen.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> gehen die Bolos kaputt wenn sie nass werden?


die 100 Aufkleber könnten sich lösen


----------



## Minimax

Skott schrieb:


> Lass das nicht die Missus wissen...


Im Gegenteil ich habs ihr für die Missuskutsche empfohlen: Dri Waschanlage hatte ein Topangebot: für 35 Geld/Malachit gabs eine Autowäsche plus Innenraumreinigung, alles in allem in ca 40min. Hätt ich selbst gemacht hätt ich den halben Tag gebraucht und das Ergebnis wäre schlecht gewesen. Die Missus befürwortet das.




Thomas. schrieb:


>


Die Autoreinigerin war ältlich und von langer harter Arbeit gezeichnet. Aber sie hat meine fahrende Müllhalde 1-A shipshape klariert. Und klar gabs bei der guten Arbeit und dem Dumpingpreis für den sie und ihre Kollegen den Rücken krumm machen müssen auch einen angemessenen Bonus. Das ist nur fair und gehört sich so.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt mit deiner Madenzuchtanstalt geworden, die du dir mühsam aufgebaut hattest???


Ich arbeite gerade daran, die Mottenzuchtanlage, die ich mir mühelos, quasi ohne mein zutun aufgebaut habe, zu deinstallieren. Aber dazu muss ich sie erst finden.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Autoreinigerin war ältlich und von langer harter Arbeit gezeichnet.


würde ich auch schreiben wenn meine Frau hier mit lesen würde  


Minimax schrieb:


> Und klar gabs bei der guten Arbeit und dem Dumpingpreis für den sie und ihre Kollegen den Rücken krumm machen müssen auch einen angemessenen Bonus. Das ist nur fair und gehört sich so.


datt muss


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> würde ich auch schreiben wenn meine Frau hier mit lesen würde


Keine Angst, Mrs. M. liest hier nicht mit. 
...
.....
.....
Also nicht, daß ich wüsste


----------



## Joe Overlander

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens haben sich doch einge Mitükel zu recht passablen Fotografen entwickelt - RESPEKT..!



Ist mein Beruf. darum versuch *ich* es am Wasser zu vermeiden gute Fotos zu machen - Feierabend und so


----------



## geomas

Petri zum nächsten kernigen Döbel, lieber Thomas. !

Danke für den Bericht zu Deinen Angeltrips, lieber skyduck ! Wenn das Kraut dicht ist und Du nicht sehr nah fischen möchtest sind Methodkorb oder evtl. eine PVA-Tüte mit „allem drin” vielleicht besser als klassische Montagen.


----------



## geomas

Ich war wieder 2x kurz am Wasser. Die gestern vormittags/mittags noch so aktiven Güstern zeigten sich gar nicht, es gab ein paar Plötz und als Blicca-Substitut einen juvenilen Vertreter der Familie Abramis brama.

Auch ohne Biß auf Biß (etliche habe ich vergeigt, Grund waren evtl. sehr lütte Plötz am Köder) waren es zwei schöne kurze Sessions am Wasser. 
Habe wieder etwas gelernt, mit feinem Gerät hantiert und Stipp-Pläne geschmiedet.


----------



## Thomas.

mal nee frage zur Schnur in die Runde,
ich bin ja eigentlich ein Fan der Sänger Zielfischschnur Feeder in 0,23 die schöne rote, die habe ich seit ein paar Jahren auf einigen Rollen in gebrauch und eigentlich nie Probleme mit gehabt, aber jetzt, und zwar hatte ich letztens an einer Rolle einen abriss und musste neu Knoten dabei riss die Schnur mehrmals beim Zuziehen (ja habe ich Nass gemacht), ich habe dann mal versucht die Schnur zu zerreißen was auch ohne Probleme geklappt hat und das auf vielen Metern, ok dachte ich keine Ahnung wie lange die Schnur drauf ist (normal Wechsel ich ein mal im Jahr und auch öfter wenn sie viel am Wasser war, das war diese nicht) 
und da für die Rute sowieso eine neue Rolle im Anmarsch war machte ich mir keine weitern Gedanken darüber.

Gestern dann andere Rolle selbe Schnur nicht lange drauf und erst ein paarmal am Wasser das selbe Problem, ohne große Anstrengung zerreiße ich sie per Hand, habe es dann zuhause mit einem Rest den ich noch hatte versucht, keine Changs sie ohne Verletzungen zu zerreißen.
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt, was könnte der Grund da für sein? Sonne UV in so kurzer zeit?
ich wollte eigentlich heute los um mir wider ein paar Spulen zu holen was ich aber erst mal lasse.
hatte von euch jemand mal so ein Problem?


----------



## Mescalero

Ja aber bisher nur einmal. Das war eine Rolle angeblicher Daiwa-Schnur von Aliexpress. Wie bei dir: man konnte sie einfach zerreißen. Das war aber nur bei einer Rolle so, andere Schnüre (selbes "Label", selber Händler, zur selben Zeit gekauft) sind topstens in Ordnung.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja aber bisher nur einmal. Das war eine Rolle angeblicher Daiwa-Schnur von Aliexpress. Wie bei dir: man konnte sie einfach zerreißen. Das war aber nur bei einer Rolle so, andere Schnüre (selbes "Label", selber Händler, zur selben Zeit gekauft) sind topstens in Ordnung.


bei mir ist es aber leider erst aufgetreten nach dem ich sie ein paarmal in gebrauch hatte sprich am im Wasser war, wie gesagt habe ja noch einen Rest von der Schnur hier und die tut.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei mir ist es aber leider erst aufgetreten nach dem ich sie ein paarmal in gebrauch hatte sprich am im Wasser war



Hier die Fehlerquelle zu ermitteln, ist aus meiner Erfahrung schier unmöglich. Das Phänomen hatte ich bei unterschiedlichsten Schnurmarken wie früher Abulon, Platil oder diverse NoName Schnüre. Eine Spule bröselte fast, Knotenfestigkeit gleich null, die andere - wie Mescalero schon bemerkt hat, auch zur gleichen Zeit gekauft - top. 

So was nagt natürlich am Vertrauen zur Schnur und man hat erstmal beim Angeln ein ungutes Gefühl. Die einzige Schnur bei mir, bei der ich es noch nicht hatte, ist die Maxima und die habe ich jetzt seit knapp 40 Jahren im Einsatz. Gerade wenn das Angeln "hook and hold" erfordert, arbeitet die Maxima aufgrund ihrer Dehneigenschaften für mich sehr gut. 

Aber welche Anforderungen und Erwartungen der Angler an die Schnur hat, ist ein anderes Thema.


Tight lines


----------



## Finke20

Wie angekündigt bin ich heute in der Frühe an den See gefahren und es nochmal auf Schleien und Karpfen zu versuchen.
Die Ruten sind die üblichen verdächtigen gewesen.

Doch bei den Ködern gab es heute auf Made und Caster nichts, nicht einmal Minis wollten den Köder.
Gefangen habe ich dann auf Mais und an der Methode Montage und mini Boilies, einige Güstern, Bleie und Plötzen.
Zum Schluss konnte ich noch einen guten Giebel verhaften, gefangen auf ein 
 einzelnes Maiskorn.












So jetzt geht es nochmal ans Wasser.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> So was nagt natürlich am Vertrauen zur Schnur und man hat erstmal beim Angeln ein ungutes Gefühl.


genau das ist es, zumal ich die Schnur vorher jedem empfohlen hätte.
komme jetzt gerade vom Schnurkaufen und habe mir mal 4 verschiedene 0,24-0,25 geholt um zu schauen.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> bei der ich es noch nicht hatte, ist die Maxima


ups,  Maxima Chameleon Red in 0,25 hat eine Tragkraft von 3,5kg auch wenn die alle mal reichen, aber im vergleich zu denn die ich geholt habe finde ich das wenig die ich habe liegen von 4,2-5,6 kg. die 0,23 von Sänger liegt auch bei über 5kg.(wenn sie den tut)


----------



## Mescalero

Wahrscheinlich hält die Maxima trotzdem in der Praxis genauso viel, sie dehnt sich eben mehr und "schluckt" dadurch Energie.


----------



## geomas

Wunderschön, der Giebel, Petri!, lieber Finke20 !



Die angegebene Tragkraft ist bei der Maxima eher untertrieben, bei etlichen anderen „klassischen” Monos ebenfalls.
Zum Durchmesser: da _mag_ Maxima ebenfalls untertrieben haben, so jedenfalls eine oft _gehörte/gelesene Meinung_.

Ich habe sehr, sehr viel mit der Chameleon in 3lb (0,15mm) geangelt und auch gut Erfahrung mit der 0,17er (4lb).
Das sind in meinen Augen schon sehr gute Monos, enorm zuverlässig. Die würde ich für den Zweck „leichtes Grundangeln” absolut empfehlen.

Bei dickeren Durchmessern war ich nicht immer „hunnertpro” zufrieden mit der Gescheidigkeit/Lage auf den Rollen. Das muß aber nichts heißen. Anwenderfehler sind bei mir nicht auszuschließen, eher im Gegenteil ;-)


Dace - nutzt Du ausschließlich die Chameleon oder hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Maxima-Monos?


Ach so, weil ich gerade beim Theme Schnüre bin: #Cresta nutzt für einige Schnüre extrem zweifelhafte Tragkraftangaben („FTkg”).
Traurig, ich dachte, das ist ne „seriöse Firma”.


----------



## Tricast

Gibt es überhaupt eine Schnur wo nicht übertrieben oder untertrieben (bei den Durchmessern) wird?? Deshalb sind doch diese ganzen Angaben Schall und Rauch.
Ich habe mir jetzt die Maver Stone River geholt und bin damit zufrieden, vor allem mit dem Preis von 8,90 für 600 m.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Maxima Chameleon Red in 0,25 hat eine Tragkraft von 3,5kg, Maver Stone River 0,25 7,8kg. 
mir kommt es nicht so auf die Tragkraft an, ich habe hier einen Abrieb der spottet jeder Beschreibung, und beim Döbeln kann wie ich weiß Wels und sehr große Karpfen beißen, normal reicht für Döbel auch nee gute 0,18er alle mal, aber das Risiko ist hier groß. werde jetzt erst mal schaue wie die sich machen die ich geholt habe, die Maxima und auch die Maver werde ich mit beide demnächst mal gönnen schon allein aus Neugier


----------



## Tricast

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kann man auch zu Stroft Angelschnüren greifen, z.B. die GTM. Aber auch Stoft GTM ist dicker als angegeben (war bisher jedenfalls so). 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Was haste denn da für Zielfischschnüre gekauft?


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> Maxima Chameleon Red in 0,25 hat eine Tragkraft von 3,5kg, Maver Stone River 0,25 7,8kg.
> mir kommt es nicht so auf die Tragkraft an, ich habe hier einen Abrieb der spottet jeder Beschreibung, und beim Döbeln kann wie ich weiß Wels und sehr große Karpfen beißen, normal reicht für Döbel auch nee gute 0,18er alle mal, aber das Risiko ist hier groß. werde jetzt erst mal schaue wie die sich machen die ich geholt habe, die Maxima und auch die Maver werde ich mit beide demnächst mal gönnen schon allein aus Neugier


Würdige Tester am anderen Ende der Strippe wünsche ich Dir! Und bin auf Deine Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## Mescalero

Meine neue Lieblingsschnur fürs Grobe ist die Siglon V von Sunline. Ich habe natürlich nichts nachgemessen oder gewogen, aber ich habe Vertrauen in die Angaben auf der Spule. Die Schnur gibt es nicht überall, der Gerlinger hat welche - gelistet unter dem Namen des Vetriebs (FTM oder sowas).


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kann man auch zu Stroft Angelschnüren greifen, z.B. die GTM. Aber auch Stoft GTM ist dicker als angegeben (war bisher jedenfalls so).
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> PS.: Was haste denn da für Zielfischschnüre gekauft?


Geld spielt bei mir überhaupt keine Rolle, habe noch nie welches bessern  , nee spielt schon eine Rolle, weil wie schon gesagt Wechsel ich jedes Jahr und wenn die Rolle oft am Wasser ist auch 2x allein damit ich ein ruhiges Gewissen habe.




die Perca habe ich auch als 0,18er und 0,20er in betrieb und bis heute Top und sehr sehr günstig, die Suxxes habe ich als 0,40er auf meine Tote Köder Ruten


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> (FTM oder sowas).


WFT


----------



## Trotta

Die Cormoran Profiline in der Farbe Forelle hab ich als 0.18er aktuell am meisten im Gebrauch. Bisher noch nie ne schlechte Erfahrung mit gehabt. Gerade weil die recht viel Dehnung hat, steckt die meiner Meinung nach die Misshandlung auf der Pin besser weg als z.B. die Stroft, die ich allerdings wiederum als Vorfachmaterial benutze. 

Ganz anders die Daiwa Samurai, die 0,18er ließ sich alle paar Meter wie Spinnenweben zerreißen. Obs ne schadhafte Spule war kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich nie ne zweite davon gekauft hab.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> nutzt Du ausschließlich die Chameleon oder hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Maxima-Monos?



Ich nutze ausschließlich die Maxima Chameleon. Ehrlich gesagt, ich hab' mir nicht wirklich Gedanken dazu gemacht, ob der Durchmesser genau ist oder die Tragkraft zu niedrig ist, anglerisch habe ich keine Nachteile für mich festgestellt.

Ich bin mit der Schnur wirklich zufrieden. Bernd und ich haben mit 10/14er Drennan wide gabe bzw. Specialist  Haken und 20er Maxima Karpfen bis Mitte dreißig Pfund sicher ausgedrillt, die sich beim Angeln auf Schleien und Brassen dazwischen gemogelt haben. Beim Döbelangeln wechseln wir je nach Stelle zwischen 20er und 25er.

Für Barben setze ich momentan 30er ein. Keine Problem mit dem steinigen und kiesigen Untergrund, keine rauhen Stellen durch Abrieb. Mit Knotenfestigkeit habe ich auch keine Nachteile erlebt.

Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass die Rute sowie Rolle zur Fischart, Methode und Gewässer eine Einheit bilden. Ich habe teilweise Schnur 2 bis 3 Jahre im Einsatz.

Wie gesagt, ich habe diese Schnur seit ein paar Jahrzehnten im Einsatz und fühle mich sicher mit ihr beim Angeln.


Tight lines


----------



## Oerti

Hallöchen und einen guten Abend in die Runde,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich dachte ich melde mich mal hier zu Wort bzw stelle mich mal vor.

Mein Name ist Kai, bin 33 Jahre jung und bin seit 2 Monaten in Berlin Reinickendorf zuhause. Eigentlich ein leidenschaftlicher Hobbyangler, habe ich es diese Jahr tatsächlich noch nicht ein einziges Mal ans Wasser geschafft. Ich bevorzuge die Friedfischangelei mit der Feeder und Matchrute und bin nun auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer für den ersten Versuch dieses Jahr,.

Ein Freund von mir schwärmt schon lange von diesem Thread und hat mir empfohlen hier immer mal reinzuschauen. Jetzt möchte ich aber kein stiller Mitleser sein sondern mich auch im Forum beteiligen 

Falls ihr den ein oder anderen Gewässervorschlag hättet (natürlich ohne Hotspot) oder gar Lust hättet zusammen ans Wasser zu gehen könnt ihr euch gerne melden.

Meine Lieblinge zum Nachstellen sind übrigens Plötzen und Brassen falls das hier von Interesse ist ;D

liebe Grüße in die Runde


----------



## Hecht100+

Oerti Dann mal willkommen hier im Anglerboard und auch in dieser Friedfischrunde auf interessante Themen.


----------



## Mescalero

Oerti schrieb:


> ...habe ich es diese Jahr tatsächlich noch nicht ein einziges Mal ans Wasser geschafft.


Das ist gar nicht gut.
Eigentlich wird striktes, regelmäßiges und stoisches Angeln im Ükel vorausgesetzt. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob es regnet oder stürmt oder die Familie kräht. Und ungeachtet dessen, ob etwas beißt oder nicht. Man angelt einfach immer.

Nur Spaß, herzlich wilkommen hier!


----------



## Oerti

Danke Hecht100+


----------



## Slappy

Oerti schrieb:


> Hallöchen und einen guten Abend in die Runde,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich dachte ich melde mich mal hier zu Wort bzw stelle mich mal vor.
> 
> Mein Name ist Kai, bin 33 Jahre jung und bin seit 2 Monaten in Berlin Reinickendorf zuhause. Eigentlich ein leidenschaftlicher Hobbyangler, habe ich es diese Jahr tatsächlich noch nicht ein einziges Mal ans Wasser geschafft. Ich bevorzuge die Friedfischangelei mit der Feeder und Matchrute und bin nun auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer für den ersten Versuch dieses Jahr,.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir schwärmt schon lange von diesem Thread und hat mir empfohlen hier immer mal reinzuschauen. Jetzt möchte ich aber kein stiller Mitleser sein sondern mich auch im Forum beteiligen
> 
> Falls ihr den ein oder anderen Gewässervorschlag hättet (natürlich ohne Hotspot) oder gar Lust hättet zusammen ans Wasser zu gehen könnt ihr euch gerne melden.
> 
> Meine Lieblinge zum Nachstellen sind übrigens Plötzen und Brassen falls das hier von Interesse ist ;D
> 
> liebe Grüße in die Runde


Herzlich willkommen in unserer Runde


----------



## Oerti

Mescalero 

sehr gut, denn meistens endet es im stoischen Angeln ohne Bisse xD zumindest zuletzt an den Gewässern um Karlsruhe wurde es Friedfischtechnisch immer schlechter. Oder ich bin zu blöd mich auf neue Gegebenheiten einzustellen, keine Ahnung  nun hoffe ich das ich in Brandenburg eine schöne neue Angelheimat finden werde.


----------



## geomas

Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch, Oerti !

Stoisches Angeln (fast) ohne Bisse habe ich eben gerade praktiziert, dieses Alleinstellungsmerkmal kann ich Dir schon mal nehmen ;-)
Hoffentlich findest Du bald ein paar schöne Gewässer. In Berlin incl. Umland gibts da doch sicher was.


----------



## seatrout61

Herzlich willkomen Oerti.

Also ich bin mit Sicherheit der erfahrenste Nichtfänger hier...heute schlug zwar einmal kurz der Bissanzeiger an, aber leider war wieder mal nix am Haken. 

Neue versteckte Stelle, sieht finde ich traumhaft aus, 500m Luftlinie von zuhause, 1km mit dem Auto.














2 Ruten mit MethodFeeder und Popups, 1 Rute mit Futterkorb und (toten) Maden/Caster + Fakemaiskorn.
Bobbins wieder "hinten" eingehängt, war aber windstill.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in die Runde! 

Leider schaffe ich es zurzeit zeitlich nicht alle Beiträge zu lesen. Das Tempo ist aber auch ungeheuerlich  
Auch das Angeln bleibt aktuell ein bisschen auf der Strecke. Die letzten Wochen waren allerdings auch schwierig bei uns. So berichteten es auch meine Gewässerkollegen. An was es liegt - ich vermute eine Mischung aus Laichgeschäft und Standortwechsel der Fische. 
Die letzten Tage brachten viel Regen, wodurch der Wasserstand sehr hoch ist. Farblich ein klassisches Milchkaffeebraun. 
Da ich bei solch Bedingungen schon immer gut Barben fangen konnte, versuchte ich es heute noch eine Stunde am Steg. Bzw der Steg war eigtl nicht mehr sichtbar und der Drill eigtl nur erfolgreich zu bewerkstelligen, da ich den Swim in und auswendig kenne und somit auch alle Uferhindernisse. Logischerweise war höchste Vorsicht geboten, dass mir die Barbe nicht unterm Holzsteg entwischt. 
Köder bevorzuge ich bei Hochwasser eigtl Tauwurm. Hatte ich aber nicht. Deswegen wurde es ein Stück mittelalter Gouda. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> wodurch der Wasserstand sehr hoch ist. Farblich ein klassisches Milchkaffeebraun.



High flood conditions - good condition for barbel!

Petri zur strammen Barbe Ti-it - toller Fisch! 

Und eine Hardy Richard Walker Avon? 


Tight lines


----------



## Finke20

Willkommen Oerti  und viel Spaß bei uns.
Ti-it einen schönen B-Fisch hast da verhaftet, Petri dazu.

Ich bin heute am späten Nachmittag noch an einen etwas weiter entfernten See gefahren.  






Doch leider ist es nicht ganz so gut gelaufen wie erhofft. Die Fische bissen eigentlich sehr gut, nur die Größe ist ausbaufähig.
Hier mal zwei zur Ansicht.









Was auch zu heute Morgen komplett anders gewesen ist, alle Fische gingen auf Made mit Caster und auf Mais fast nichts.
Nur die erhofften größeren Fische, die es im Gewässer gibt ließen sich nicht blicken .
Nach 2 Stunden mussten wir leider aufhören, da es sehr stark anfing zu Regnen und Gewitter kam auch noch dazu.
Alles in allem ist es heute ein mehr als ausgiebiger Angeltag gewesen .


----------



## Jason

Wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin. Ich könnte heulen, meine Missus putzt mein Angelzimmer, während ich an der Arbeit bin. 
Ich könnte kotzen und bin echt sauer!!!  Mir fehlen echt die Worte.  Sie bringt nur alles durcheinander und versteht es nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin. Ich könnte heulen, meine Missus putzt mein Angelzimmer, während ich an der Arbeit bin.
> Ich könnte kotzen und bin echt sauer!!!  Mir fehlen echt die Worte.  Sie bringt nur alles durcheinander und versteht es nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bleib cool, lieber Freund. Das ist nicht wie in Männermagazinwitzseiten:

Deine Liebste wird dein Angelzimmer picobello, mit Liebe und vor allem Sorgfalt und Rücksicht in etwas was den Titel "menschliche Behausung" verwandelt haben. 

Und ich wette sie wird jedes BB-Bleikügelchen, jeden Wirbel und jede entsprungene Bügelfeder auf einen Teller legen, zur Begutachtung.

Hab Vertrauen, mein Lieber Jason , hab Vertrauen- Mrs. J. hats ja auch in Dich, wenn Du den Garten in eine Azteken-Tempelstadt verwandelst.

 Außerdem bist Du ja ohnehin heimlich Geschmeichelt von der Aktion von Mrs. Jason, nicht jede Missus würde sich in unsere abscheulichen Sickergruben trauen.

Also sei ein Mann, ein Mr. , bring ihr nen Strauß von der Tanke mit (merkt sie natürlich sofort) und dann geniesse Deine neue herrlich frische Mancave.

Hg 
Mini


----------



## Thomas.

erstmal ein Herzliches Petri den Fängern und auch denen die es versucht haben.
und Herzliches Willkommen Oerti



Dace schrieb:


> Beim Döbelangeln wechseln wir je nach Stelle zwischen 20er und 25er.


da lag ich ja mit meiner 0,23er schön in der Mitte, habe jetzt aber vorübergehend auf 0,30er gewechselt(der letzte Döbel war an so einer Leine) weil die Gefahr das die nächsten Wochen ein Flusskarpfen beißt groß ist, was mir letztes Jahr ein ü90er gezeigt hat den ich übrigens mit der 0,23er Sänger und einer der besten Rolle ever  mit viel angst und glück landen konnte (nix mit viel Platz).



Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin. Ich könnte heulen, meine Missus putzt mein Angelzimmer, während ich an der Arbeit bin.
> Ich könnte kotzen und bin echt sauer!!!  Mir fehlen echt die Worte.  Sie bringt nur alles durcheinander und versteht es nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


auch dir Jason Herzlich Willkommen in meiner Welt ich kann ein Lied darüber singen, ach was ein Buch schreiben, viel spaß beim suchen.
ich sach dazu nix mehr zu meiner Frau wenn sie mal wider mein Angelzimmer verwüstet, gehe rein schlisse die Tür und schlage mehrfach mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand und fange das suchen an.


Minimax schrieb:


> Deine Liebste wird dein Angelzimmer picobello, mit Liebe und vor allem Sorgfalt und Rücksicht in etwas was den Titel "menschliche Behausung" verwandelt haben.
> 
> Und ich wette sie wird jedes BB-Bleikügelchen, jeden Wirbel und jede entsprungene Bügelfeder auf einen Teller legen, zur Begutachtung.


 
ich finde es Herzallerliebst wie du versuchts Jason im Vorfeld zu besänftigen 
und das Ding was du meinst heißt nicht Teller, je nach Beschaffenheit des Bodenbelages sagt man Kehrblech oder Staubsauger dazu


----------



## Thomas.

Dann wollen wir es mal wieder versuchen 
Ordentlich Wasser gekommen


----------



## rhinefisher

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit Sicherheit der erfahrenste Nichtfänger hier


So so.....
Kannst Du 18 (!) Tage schneidern am Stück überbieten...?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen, erstmal ein herzliches Wollkommen an Oerti und viel Spaß im Ükel. Den habe ich heute auch schon wieder gehabt, beim Nachlesen zahlreicher Beiträge. Ja, lieber Jason. Weil mein Weib nicht mehr so gut zu Fuss ist, sind wir ja im vergangenen Jahr umgezogen. Sie hat jetzt alles ebenerdig erreichbar und ich bin großzügigerweise mit einem Teil des Tackels ins Dachgeschoß gezogen. Sehr großherzig von mir, oder?  Für Sie ist dieser Raum nur sehr schlecht erreichbar ... und das ist gut so! Dann habe ich ja noch mein Angelzimmer samt Madenkühlschrank in einem Nebenraum des Carports und der ist abgeschlossen und die Schlüssel trage ich am Mann. Und auch das ist gut so!
#Schnurdiskussion: Never change a running horse ... ich bin in Sachen Schnur ganz bei Dace und verlasse mich auf die Maxima Chamäleon. Vertrauen ist eben durch nichts zu ersetzen. Natürlich teste ich ab und an mal was anderes, komme aber immer wieder auf die Maxima zurück.
Fischen war ich übrigens seit Pfingsten nicht mehr. Ich hatte ja am vergangenen Freitag die Kameras im Wasser und hab mich dabei übel verletzt. Ein Stock hat mich gebissen und eine klaffende Wunde im Fuss hinterlassen. Die hindert mich etwa beim Auftreten aus diesem Grunde verzichte ich aktuell darauf, auf den Elbbuhnen herumzubalancieren. Und mein Urlaub ist auch wieder zu Ende. Naja, zumindest dachte ich das. Am Dienstag bin ich also nach 14 Tagen wieder mal im Büro aufgeschlagen, was allgemeine Heiterkeit auslöste. Warum: Ich hatte drei Wochen Urlaub eingetragen. Aber so ist es auch gut, kann ich doch im aussichtsreichen Angelmonat Oktober eine Woche länger Urlaub machen.


----------



## Slappy

Oerti schrieb:


> stoischen Angeln ohne Bisse


Da gibt es bei uns einige Spezialisten für. Ich habe die ersten 2 Jahre so viel geangelt und so wenig gefangen....



Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin. Ich könnte heulen, meine Missus putzt mein Angelzimmer, während ich an der Arbeit bin.
> Ich könnte kotzen und bin echt sauer!!!  Mir fehlen echt die Worte.  Sie bringt nur alles durcheinander und versteht es nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Oh shit....
Das kenn ich. Bei den Angelsachen hab ich da zum Glück keine Probleme da ich das eh im Wohnbereich habe. Aber in meinem Keller.... Werkzeug, Elektronik, Gartenzubehör usw. Natürlich alles in klassischer Männerordnung was den weiblichen Wesen garnicht passt.
Wenn die da aufräumt.... 
Aber in 2 Wochen hast du die gängigsten Utensilien wieder hervorgekramt




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, erstmal ein herzliches Wollkommen an Oerti und viel Spaß im Ükel. Den habe ich heute auch schon wieder gehabt, beim Nachlesen zahlreicher Beiträge. Ja, lieber Jason. Weil mein Weib nicht mehr so gut zu Fuss ist, sind wir ja im vergangenen Jahr umgezogen. Sie hat jetzt alles ebenerdig erreichbar und ich bin großzügigerweise mit einem Teil des Tackels ins Dachgeschoß gezogen. Sehr großherzig von mir, oder?  Für Sie ist dieser Raum nur sehr schlecht erreichbar ... und das ist gut so! Dann habe ich ja noch mein Angelzimmer samt Madenkühlschrank in einem Nebenraum des Carports und der ist abgeschlossen und die Schlüssel trage ich am Mann. Und auch das ist gut so!
> #Schnurdiskussion: Never change a running horse ... ich bin in Sachen Schnur ganz bei Dace und verlasse mich auf die Maxima Chamäleon. Vertrauen ist eben durch nichts zu ersetzen. Natürlich teste ich ab und an mal was anderes, komme aber immer wieder auf die Maxima zurück.
> Fischen war ich übrigens seit Pfingsten nicht mehr. Ich hatte ja am vergangenen Freitag die Kameras im Wasser und hab mich dabei übel verletzt. Ein Stock hat mich gebissen und eine klaffende Wunde im Fuss hinterlassen. Die hindert mich etwa beim Auftreten aus diesem Grunde verzichte ich aktuell darauf, auf den Elbbuhnen herumzubalancieren. Und mein Urlaub ist auch wieder zu Ende. Naja, zumindest dachte ich das. Am Dienstag bin ich also nach 14 Tagen wieder mal im Büro aufgeschlagen, was allgemeine Heiterkeit auslöste. Warum: Ich hatte drei Wochen Urlaub eingetragen. Aber so ist es auch gut, kann ich doch im aussichtsreichen Angelmonat Oktober eine Woche länger Urlaub machen.


Zu früh aus dem Urlaub zurück??? 
Das könnte mir niemals passieren.... 

Ich hoffe deine Verletzung heilt zügig und vor allem ohne Probleme ab.
Das mit deiner Angelausrüstung hast du sehr Klever gemacht 



Ti-it , Petri zu der tollen Barbe. 
Thomas. ,zieh was raus


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ohh, Entschuldigung, Ti-it. Für Deine herrliche Barbe habe ich Dich noch gar nicht beglückwünscht. Das sei hiermit nachgeholt. Petri zum wunderschönen hören B-Fisch.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde!

Wuemmehunter 
Schnelle Genesung wünsche ich dir. Zu früh aus dem Urlaub zurück war ich noch nicht aber schon mehrfach zum Dienst erschienen obwohl ein F im Plan stand. Leider auch schon zu Hause geblieben, weil ich annahm, noch frei zu haben. So gleicht sich das wieder aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Besserung Wuemmehunter und ein Petri Heil allen die angeln sind oder waren.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Eure Berichte, herzliche Petris gehen raus an Ti-it zur „Barbe aus dem Kakao”, an Finke20 zu den Cypriniden auf Caster/Made. 
Schade, daß Du erfolglos bleibst, seatrout61 . Und gute Besserung für Deinen Fuß, lieber Wuemmehunter !



Ich war gestern wieder 2x kurz los, vormittags mit 2 Schwingspitzruten. Es lief zäh und am Ende konnte ich auf 2 Ukelei, ein paar Plötz von an die 20cm und einen Pico-Brassen zurückblicken. Abends war ich an ner anderen Stelle ganz in der Nähe und feederte ganz fein. Es gab ganze 2 Bisse, die sich beide nicht „entwickelten”. Genießen konnte ich die Angelei dennoch.





Hatte erstmals ne Qualle in der Leine, die war aber nicht mehr fit (meine Angelstelle liegt auf dem Papier noch in einem Küstengewässer).





Enten und später die Schwanenfamilie sorgten für Leben im sonst so ruhigen Swim.





Seit die Jungen da sind ist Vadder Schwan ein angenehmer Vertreter seiner Art. Zuvor ist er jedem Ruderboot nach.





Den Abend-Swim werde ich mal mit der Posenrute oder lang-lang-Stippe heimsuchen, das Ledgern brachte diesmal nüscht.


----------



## seatrout61

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So so.....
> Kannst Du 18 (!) Tage schneidern am Stück überbieten...?


Das ist beim Mefo-angeln nicht ungewöhnlich, Kollege war 1,5 Jahre ohne Fisch bei ü40 Angeltage, obwohl ich daneben stehend gefangen habe...ich letztes Jahr ü20  Schneider Tage...untermaßige 30er zähle ich nicht...steckt man halt nicht drin.

Wenn ich gezielt auf kleinere Weißfische (oder Räuber) gehen würde, wäre ich mit Sicherheit auch längst  entschneidert, aber mit entsprechend selektiven Ködern auf Schleie/Karpfen bleibe ich leider Schneider (Brassen/Rotaugen zähle ich nicht)...kann ich aber mit leben, war trotzdem schön gestern...und das zählt für mich genauso wie der Fangerfolg.

zb. Barben gibt es hier in SH keine...zumindest mir nicht bekannt...wären auch ganzjährig geschont...würden mich auch reizen.

Vielen Dank für euer Mitgefühl in diesen schwierigen Zeiten.


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> hab mich dabei übel verletzt. Ein Stock hat mich gebissen und eine klaffende Wunde im Fuss hinterlassen.


gute Besserung auch von mir, lieber Wuemmehunter, mich gruselt ja allein bei der Vorstellung in ein Naturgewässer zu steigen- aber bald hüpfst und springs Du wieder wie Dein Ferdinand.


seatrout61 schrieb:


> Aber mit entsprechend selektiven Ködern auf Schleie/Karpfen bleibe ich leider Schneider (...)
> Vielen Dank für euer Mitgefühl in diesen schwierigen Zeiten.


Auch von mir ein aufmunterndes Schulterklopfen. Ich unterscheide ebenfalls zwischen totalem absoluten Schneidern und der mildern Variante, dem Zielfischschneidern. Wer kennt es nicht?


----------



## geomas

#schneidern

Also ich freue mich über jeden gefangenen Fisch. Ausnahme sind (zum Glück sehr seltene) Tiefschlucker. 
Natürlich kommt es dann und wann vor, daß zum Beispiel mal Ukelei nerven oder wie in GW die Schwarzmundgrundeln. 
Aber das gehört eben zum Angeln dazu. In Gewässern mit „sortenreinem Besatz” oder nur großen Fischen würde ich nicht angeln wollen.


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide ebenfalls zwischen totalem absoluten Schneidern und der mildern Variante, dem Zielfischschneidern. Wer kennt es nicht?



Spezialisiert auf eine Fischart zu angeln bringt nach meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach deutlich öfter einen "blank day" mit sich. Das muss man aushalten können, zumal wenn ein paar Meter weiter jemand "zieht". Da darf man sich nicht aus dem Konzept bringen lassen, da ist der Weg manchmal recht steinig und mehr als einmal habe ich gesagt, am Wochenende steht eine Anzeige in der Zeitung: "Angelgerät günstig abzugeben"!

Keineswegs lasse ich aber gute  Fische fallen, die nicht der Zielfisch sind. Solche Geschenke nehme ich gerne an - wenn sie denn  kapital sind.



geomas schrieb:


> In Gewässern mit „sortenreinem Besatz” oder nur großen Fischen würde ich nicht angeln wollen.



Kann mich nur anschließen, vollkommen eintönig für mich.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

da sind wir ja beim Thema   
#schneidern
 ich war heute morgen um ca. 5.30uhr am Wasser und wollte eigentlich bis 13uhr bleiben, um 11uhr war ich schon wider zuhause, die zeit wo die Ruten im Wasser waren, war wenn überhaupt eine Stunde gesamt den nach 2-3 min konnte ich sie wider rein holen, es war unmöglich heute zu fischen so was von Algen habe ich noch nie gesehen, ob es mit dem Regen und dem Wasseranstieg zu tun hat? ich weiß es nicht.
Fisch habe ich nur einen Brassen so wie einen Döbel kurz gesehen, die mussten Slalomschwimmen, möchte mal wissen wo die sich alle hin gemacht haben.
um 9uhr habe ich eingepackt, dann aus Langeweile habe ich mit meinem Rambo 2 Stunden lang 4 neue Angelplätze angelegt  und wehe da sitzt jemand wenn ich da morgen aufschlage.

so sieht einer meiner Tulip Montagen aus
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Stopper benutze ich schon seit Jahren zu 99% nur natürliche 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 hält auch besser und sind immer zur Hand

alle 2 min sah es so aus, Blei und Köder nicht zu sehen, ich hätte mir aus dem Zeugs einen Pullover stricken können 




einer meiner neuen Plätze




und vorher





aber auch hier


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hätte mir aus dem Zeugs einen Pullover stricken können


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit der Bolo auf dicke Rapfen.


Wer hat denn vor einiger Zeit gesagt, dass man Rapfen nicht mit solchen Ködern fangen kann? 

Sowas geht natürlich nur mit 1) Trabucco Rute und 2) Trabucco Ferrari Potenza Outfit, sonst steigen die nicht ins Rennen ein!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Ich angle eigentlich mit Naturködern wie Wurm, Made und Köfi am liebsten, egal ob auf Grund angeboten oder mit Pose. Wenn mein Zielfisch beißt, freue ich mich natürlich schon, wenn nicht, ist das auch kein Weltuntergang!

Wenn absolut (auch bei meinen Kollegen)  nichts geht, ist das eben so. Ist zwar frustrierend, wenn in manchen Gewässern sich dauernd Fadenalgen oder so in die Montagen hängen, wie bei mir zuletzt im Main-Donau-Kanal.... Die wurden so viel, daß bei Querströmung die Bißanzeiger ausgelöst wurden und ich dauernd einholen mußte um die Algen aus den Montagen zu puhlen...
Entweder fährt man dann an andere Stellen, oder andere Gewässer!

Ich bin die letzten 3x wo ich los war auch total abgeschneidert, in Weiher, Fluß und Kanal. Bisse und Fänge sind eben zweierlei und beides lässt sich 
 nicht erzwingen!

Ich vergleiche das abschneidern gern mit einer momentanen Flaute. Auf sie folgt meistens ein langer Wind und plötzlich fängt man wieder Fische von Arten und Größen, mit denen man absolut nicht gerechnet hat!
Also den Kopf mal nicht hängen lassen, wenn man wieder als Schneider heimkommt....

Beim nächstenmal entweder die Angelzeit am Wasser verlängern oder mit verschiedenen Ködern experimentieren, evtl. Locköle einsetzen.


----------



## Mescalero

#schneidern

Da kann ich mitreden. 
In meinem Waldtümpel, der solche Massen an Moderlieschen beherbergt, bildete ich mir ein, Spuren richtiger Fischaktivität gesehen zu haben. 
Blasen (können auch Faulgase sein), wackelndes Schilf (Frosch?) oder Wellenringe,  die zu groß für Moderlieschen sind. 
Ich war heute zum dritten Mal dort - nichts! Zweimal mit Wurm, heute mit Mais. Den nächsten Anlauf starte ich mit Brot und wenn dann auch nichts geht, ist wahrscheinlich doch kein Fisch drin. 

Dafür war ich noch an einem anderen Tümpel und habe eine Handvoll Mais ausgeworfen. Ich konnte einen Fisch vorbeihuschen sehen,  sah nach Rotauge aus. Immerhin!

Schneidern ist wie Hunger haben. Wenn man es so lange ausgehalten hat, dass man den Hunger nicht mehr spürt und denkt "gut, dann sterbe ich halt", taucht unvermittelt eine Pommesbude auf.


----------



## Oerti

Oh man Leute, die ganzen Schneiderbeträge machen ja nicht gerade Mut ;D

ich habe mir heute ne Wochenkarte geholt vom LAVB und werde es morgen am Lehnitzsee in Brandenburg versuchen (falls den jemand kennt). Da ich noch ein paar Tage frei habe,  habe ich ein bisschen Zeit um hier und da mal auszukundschaften. Ich wäre mit ein paar Brassen und Plötzen schon völligst zufrieden ^^

Danke noch für die Willkommensgrüße und Männers, regt euch nicht auf wenn die bessere Hälfte aufräumt, ist doch schön 

Ach und Petri zu Barbe, Plötzen und Algenteppich 


Grüße


----------



## Mescalero

Ein gewisser Minimax , manchmal hinter vorgehaltener Hand auch als Grundelslayer bezeichnet, kennt den See bestimmt. 

Viel Erfolg, das wird schon klappen!


----------



## Oerti

Oh nein, bitte keine Grundeln, davon hatte ich in BaWü genug


----------



## geomas

Oerti schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute ne Wochenkarte geholt vom LAVB und werde es morgen am Lehnitzsee in Brandenburg versuchen (falls den jemand kennt). Da ich noch ein paar Tage frei habe,  habe ich ein bisschen Zeit um hier und da mal auszukundschaften. Ich wäre mit ein paar Brassen und Plötzen schon völligst zufrieden ^^
> ...


Ich kenne den See nicht, sieht aber gut aus - viel Erfolg!


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schneidern ist wie Hunger haben. Wenn man es so lange ausgehalten hat, dass man den Hunger nicht mehr spürt und denkt "gut, dann sterbe ich halt", taucht unvermittelt eine Pommesbude auf.


Über den Hunger bin ich weit hinaus - ich ernähre mich von reiner Lichtenergie...


----------



## Minimax

Oerti schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute ne Wochenkarte geholt vom LAVB und werde es morgen am Lehnitzsee in Brandenburg





Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Minimax , manchmal hinter vorgehaltener Hand auch als Grundelslayer bezeichnet, kennt den See bestimmt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg, das wird schon klappen!



Leider sind mir der See und seine Bewohner anglerisch unbekannt. Aber einen Tip hätte ich für Oerti (Herzlich willkommen nachträglich, wo hab ich nur meine Manieren gelassen?), nämlich: Geh in einen Angelladenverein und hole dir so eine LAVB Jahreskarte für ganz Brandenburg, dann bist Du the King of Gewässervielfalt. Es gibt Herrliches zu Entdecken in der Gegend, hier bleibt man nicht lange Schneider. Viel Spass und Erfolg am Lehnitzsee 

Mescalero :  jene die mich angeblich hinter vorgehaltener Hand mit diesem derogativen Schimpfnamen belegen, sollen es ruhig mal öffentlich wagen. Dann kriegen sie nämlich meinen rhetorischen Priest zu schmecken. Just sayin'.

Hg
Minireizbar


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> High flood conditions - good condition for barbel!
> 
> Petri zur strammen Barbe Ti-it - toller Fisch!
> 
> Und eine Hardy Richard Walker Avon?
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Richtig erkannt, Roland. Richard Walker Avon. Schnur ist übrigens auch Maxima Chameleon in Stärke 0,25mm. Die Rolle aus Japan von Isuzu. 

Petri Dank euch! 

Oerti herzlich willkommen!! 
Wuemmehunter gute Besserung dir!!! 

Ja das Schneidern, wer kennt es nicht. Und dann das "ich mach mal Pause" und am Tag darauf juckt es aber doch schon wieder. Dann das Kopfzerbrechen, was denn aktuell wohl los sei. Gehört einfach dazu. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

#Schneidern
Es ist, bzw. war, hier lange Zeit Mode, Schneidern mit dem Synonym 'Franzose sein' ausdrücken. Das hat in letzter etwas abgenommen ich selbst denke immer noch so.
Das geht auf einen Beitrag unseres lieben verstorbenen Andals zurück:


Andal schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon eine sonderbare Zeit. Man zieht voll der Motivation los, ziemlich genau wissend, dass mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens ist, denn die wirkliche Überzeugung, das richtige zu tun. Nur um dann am Ende trotzdem eine tiefe Befriedigung zu empfinden. Irgend wer hat mal Franzosen und Briten beim Angeln verglichen. Der Brite immer bemüht, sich zu verbessern und mit maximalen Fängen zu brillieren. Der Franzose dagegen sehr selbstzufrieden, sich und den Fischen einen schönen Tag, ohne gegenseitige Belästigungen, geschaffen zu haben. Irgendwie sind wir im Februar doch sehr nahe dieser alten Beschreibung des Franzmannes!


Im 'Ich war heute Franzose' drückt sich demnach die heitere Gelassenheit und der Genuss eines schönen Tages am Gewässer auch wenn der Kescher trocken blieb, aus. Egal wie man das Phänomen des Nichtffangens nun bezeichnen möchte, ich versuche -nicht immer erfolgreich- in der Rolle des Schneiders, Franzosen oder Nichtfängers- diesen beschriebenen Gleichmut und die Freude am Hobby beizubehalten.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ebenso wurde es auch durch das Absingen der Marseillaise den anderen Ükels kundgetan. 

Wuemmehunter gute Besserung

Ti-it Petri zu dem tollen Fisch und natürlich auch an die, die es ans Wasser geschaft haben, ein Petri.


----------



## Tikey0815

Meld mich zurück liebe Ükels, erstmal ein Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage !

Dänemark, die Gegend um Haderslev, ist ein Landschaftlich schöne Gegend, habe ein paar Traumhafte Seen und Teiche gesehen, das Meer ist natürlich klasse. Der Strand direkt vor unserem Ferienhaus hatte viel feinen Sand, wenige Steine und es ging erfreulicherweise sehr schnell tief herunter, nach 7 Metern war’s schon Brusthoch. Schwager und ich haben dann aber leider aber nur Mini Platten gefangen, sehr oft waren die Haken durch die Krabben blank. Die Aufforderung dass die Süßen Lütten mal die Muddi und Pappi schicken sollen, sind sie nicht nachgekommen   
Aber ich bin kein Franzose geworden, dass ist auch schon was 
Den Resturlaub muss ich mit Auto durch den TÜV bringen und häusliche Arbeiten verbringen, hatte gehofft vor dem WE nochmal an einen Teich zu kommen, das wird aber wohl nichts. Aber wie heißt so schön? Nach dem Urlaub ist vor dem Urlaub


----------



## daci7

'N Abend Männers und Frauen - Ükel - Mal wieder ordentlich was los hier! Herzlich willkommen Oerti !
Ich will es heute Abend nochmal mit den langen Stangen auf Tincas probieren. Und auch Kollege Bieber ist mal wieder am Start- Die Stimmung passt schonmal. Dazu hat mir der Wettergott eine schöne Schneise in den Fussel-film geschnitten. Besten Dank an dieser Stelle dafür!














Groetjes vom Niederrhein
Daid


----------



## daci7

Achja, ein paar Takte zur Taktik, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass ich dazu immer recht wenig schreibe.
Ich fische an einem Altarm, der an beiden Ufern praktisch einen durchgehende Seerosengürtel hat, direkt hinter den Seerosen in ca 4-5m Entfernung und knapp 1,5m Tiefe - also unter den Rutenspitzen mit der 6m Nexave bzw. 7m Sensas Mare. Gefüttert habe ich ein paar Körner Dosenmais und eine kleine Hand voll 3mm Halibutpellets. Dazu habe ich ein paar Maden gefüttert und schieße ab und an nach. Beide Montagen sind sehr ähnlich - 1,5g Stipppose mit verteilter Bebleiung und einem No6 ca 10cm vorm Haken an 20er Schnur. Final habe ich einmal drei Maden am 18er Gamakatsu 2210R und einmal zwei Maiskörner am 10er Owner Schießmichtot.
Wünscht mir Glück 
David

PS: Vorfachstärken sind kleiner - den 18er Haken kriegste ja an kein 20er Tau geplümmelt.


----------



## Jason

Oerti schrieb:


> Danke noch für die Willkommensgrüße und Männers, regt euch nicht auf wenn die bessere Hälfte aufräumt, ist doch schön


Ich schließe mich meinen Brüdern an und begrüße dich hier im Ükel. 
Was den Putzfimmel meiner Frau betrifft, wir haben ein klärendes Gespräch geführt. Es wird nichts weggeräumt, es bleibt alles an seinem Platz wo es ist und es wird schon gar nichts entsorgt. Putzen kann sie meinetwegen so lange bis der Arzt kommt. Heute hat sie das Fenster geputzt und die Deckenpaneele vom Nikotindunst befreit. Fand ich gut, aber ich denke, man kann seinen Tag sinnvoller gestallten. 
Wuemmehunter , ich wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung, damit du wieder rasch deinen Hobby nachgehen kannst. 
Allen anderen, die Erfolgreich am Wasser waren, wie z.B. Ti-it mit der Hammerbarbe ein Herzliches Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Maxima Chameleon Red in 0,25 hat eine Tragkraft von 3,5kg, Maver Stone River 0,25 7,8kg.
> mir kommt es nicht so auf die Tragkraft an, ich habe hier einen Abrieb der spottet jeder Beschreibung,


Die aufgedruckten Werte sind quasi immer Schall und Rauch,
zählen tut nur ein echter Knotenabreißtest, mit einem Knoten, den man damit auch verwenden will.
Und den gleichen Test mit allen konkurrierenden Schnüren. 
Da erlebt man seine Überraschungen.

Dass Monofile einfach so altern, so irgendwie, ist leider so.
Da war auch etwas mit austrocknen, wässern kann helfen, ich werde das an einem solchen Schwachmatik-Bändchen mal genau ausprobieren,
habe einige, die ihre ehemalig ausprobierten Werte nicht mehr halten 
Großteils waremn die weg im Schrank im Keller im Dunkeln, aber in sehr trockenen Gebiet und damit geringer Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Dagegen hilft der Gefrierbeutel drumherum wohl auch nur begrenzt.


----------



## Dace

Ich bin heute Abend kurz entschlossen noch mal ans Flüsschen gefahren.

Ja und irgendwie stellten sich da die "Hausherren" in den Weg! Nein, Spaß beiseite, Gott sei Dank, die gut gelaunten Tierchen - insbesondere der nette "Herr" da in der Mitte - waren auf der Nachbarweide und etwas neugierig geworden.






Guter Dinge machte ich mich an ihnen vorbei auf den Weg.

Zuerst fütterte ich drei Stellen mit einem Gemisch aus unterschiedlich großen Pellets mit ein paar Boilies garniert an. 

Rute war wieder einmal eine Conoflex 11' - 1 3/4 LB TC, Rolle die Conquest Centre Pin 4.5 inch, 30er Maxima, 28er FC mit einem 8er PD - BarbelSpecialist als Vordach, Köder ein 15er Fischboilie

An der ersten Stelle hatte ich nach gut 15 Minuten einen ruppigen Biss der Marke egal wann du anschlägst, der Anschlag geht fehl und so war es auch. Danach Ruhe, nach gut einer Std. zusammenpacken, ab zur nächsten Stelle.

Hier angelte ich ziemlich dicht m eigenen Ufer - keine Reaktion auf das Anfutter.

Auch hier packe ich nach einer Std. zusammen, auf zur letzten Stelle. Nach gut einer weiteren Std. hatte ich so langsam den "Franzosen - finde ich genial diese Bezeichnung "- vor Augen.

Ich wechselte den Köder, Käse(junger Gouda) kam an das Haar, ein paar Käsestückchen als Kostprobe sollten es jetzt bringen - und tat's tatsächlich. 

Nach etwa 15 Minuten kam der Biss, Anschlag, ab ging die Reise. Doch die war nach kurzer Zeit beendet, der Fisch ging durch Aufschlitzen verloren.

Neu angeködert und sofort hinaus damit, vielleicht ist ja noch eine Barbe da. Und richtig, der Biss kam sofort. Diesmal saß der Haken, der Fisch machte ordentlich Dampf, aber die Rute und die Centrepin arbeiteten zuverlässig, dann lag sie auf der Matte: Barbe, 74 cm - alles wieder gut!






Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Die angegebene Tragkraft ist bei der Maxima eher untertrieben, bei etlichen anderen „klassischen” Monos ebenfalls.
> Zum Durchmesser: da _mag_ Maxima ebenfalls untertrieben haben, so jedenfalls eine oft _gehörte/gelesene Meinung_.
> 
> Dace - nutzt Du ausschließlich die Chameleon oder hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Maxima-Monos?


Was du und Dace schreiben, erinnert mich an meinere frühere Snap Triton grün Hecht, die war superglatt beschichtet, dehnfreudig, und praktisch kaum abzureißen oder aufzuribbeln, hält auch als Schnur von 1995 heute noch erstaunlich gut, gerade die Tage getestet.
Das soll von Dupont produziert gewesen sein (?)
Die Dreamtackle Super Touch ist eine Billigvariante davon, die hat nicht die hochglatte flutschige Beschichtung, ist recht günstig und ein anderes matteres Grün, vergeht deutlich schneller.
gerlinger bietet die wieder an, ich weiß aber nicht wie alt. 

Seit meiner außerst miesen Shimano Technium vom selben Vertreiber direkt aus Neuspule probiert bin ich da nochmal sehr viel vorsichtiger ....

Beide sind nicht mehr im Normalangebot vorhanden/gewesen, Zebco hat nach der Übernahme von Snap den Schnurnamen weiterverwendet, und einen anderem miesen Faden.

Wenn Maxima dort ihre Schnur eingekauft hat, wundert mich nichts von dem gesagten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt, Roland. Richard Walker Avon. Schnur ist übrigens auch Maxima Chameleon in Stärke 0,25mm. Die Rolle aus Japan von Isuzu.


Die Rolle sieht vom Grundaufbau aus wie eine Shakespeare Alpha 2100.


----------



## daci7

Ich bin (zwar nicht die Marsaillaise pfeifend, aber trotzdem ohne Zielfisch) wieder nach Hause gekommen. Ab Sonnenuntergang war absoluter Totentanz am Wasser. Nichtmal spotten konnte ich bei meinem Rundgang nach dem Abbauen einen Zielfisch oder wenigstens einen Rüsselfisch. Ein Rudel Augenrote hat mich trotzdem heut erfreut - die waren alle nicht zu groß, der größte so an die 25cm.
Am Ende wurds auchnoch ungemütlich, weil der Landwirt am gegenüberliegenden Ufer noch angefangen hat Heu zu machen ... mit Flutlicht und allem PiPaPo.
Trotzdem wars ein schöner Abend!
Gute Nacht
David


----------



## geomas

Ein dickes Petri zum Fluß-Torpedo, lieber Dace und danke für den Bericht. So entsteht ein Bild in meinem Kopf, was den Barbenfang nicht mehr gar zu exotisch erscheinen läßt. 

daci7 - hoffentlich haben sich noch ein paar Tincas bei Dir gemeldet, schrieb ich eben. Schade und dennoch Petri zu den Plötz!

Nordlichtangler - laut maxima-line-Internetauftritt sind die Monos „Made in Germany”, auch wenn ich meine, schon mal was anderes gelesen zu haben (kann ein Irrtum sein). Zumindest die Chameleon ist eine wirklich sehr zuverlässige Schnur.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri zum Fluß-Torpedo, lieber @Dace und danke für den Bericht. So entsteht ein Bild in meinem Kopf, was den Barbenfang nicht mehr gar zu exotisch erscheinen läßt.



Danke, lieber Georg. Die Herangehensweise beim Barbenangeln ist wie bei anderen Fischarten sehr vielfältig.

Ich bin zunächst froh, dass wir hier kleinere Flüsse haben, die eine ausgewogenen Bestand haben und auch wirklich große Barben produzieren.

Das erspart mir das recht grobe Angeln mit High-Pod, diversen 12-13'-Ruten mit hohen Wurfgewichten z.B.. Da werden dann Feeder der Marke "Bierdose" dran gehängt oder 3oz Bleie und größer verwendet. Das fängt, zweifelsfrei, ist aber nicht meine Welt, ich mag es eine Nummer kleiner, auch etwas feiner, obwohl es schon recht grob ist.

Doch so eine Barbe, insbesondere wenn sie größer 8, 9 oder gar 10 Pfund ist, macht wirklich mächtig Dampf, da sollte das Gerät schon angemessen sein.

Und sehr große Barben in kleineren Gewässern zu fangen ist m.E. harte Arbeit, man muss viel Zeit investieren, du brauchst eine m.E. eine völlig andere Taktik als an großen Strömen wie Rhein, Mosel oder Donau.

In kleineren Gewässern bin ich auch näher am Fisch, das finde ich spannender.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Petri daci7 und Dace 

wider mal eine Traumhafte Barbe, und Tolles Bild, die Conquest Centre Pin fand ich als ich sie hier zum ersten mal sah schon ziemlich Hässlich was an den 3 Knäufe lag, mittlerweile gefällt sie mir, die 3 Knäufe haben was von Shimano  Doppelkurbel (die ich liebe) man muss sie sich schön sehne oder man findet sie zum brechen


----------



## Thomas.

ich selber war gestern nach dem Reinfall von morgens noch mal los (ohne Angeln) um zu schauen was mit der Algenplage ist, hat Gott sei dank stark nachgelassen, es waren wider Fische zu sehen, viele und große nebenbei bemerkt, das ist hier so ein ich sach mal für mich ein Phänomen das ich in den 3 Jahren die ich hier fische  beobachte, von ende Mai bis ende Juli ist es hier teilweise überfüllt mit Fische auch solche die sich hier normal nicht aufhalten, mittlerweile weiß ich ja warum, hier ist leider Endstation. Es sind schon einiges an Fisch hier eingetroffen zwar nicht so viel wie letztes Jahr (noch nicht) was aber am Niedrigwasser lag, aber sie sind im Anmarsch.
Da ich mit dem Zweirad dort war bin ich mal mit Polbrille bewaffnet über jede Brücke bis zur nächsten Stau Flussabwärts gefahren und habe geschaut was so im Anmarsch ist, von jeder Brücke aus sah ich Fisch der auf dem Weg ist und hier oben leider nicht weiter kommt, für mich schön anzuschauen aber doch Traurig.
Hier an der Stau ist Ende, nix geht mehr.
Die nächste Stau Flussab in NL (von dort kommen die Fische) hat eine Fischtreppe die vom Feinsten ist, ein Traum, Wasser können die Holländer.
ich habe dann auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

hier erst mal die Endstation, zZ. tummeln sich in dem Becken erst ein Karpfen ein paar Brassen Hechte und Döbel, es werden mehr aber leider geht es für sie hier nicht weiter. Möglichkeiten für eine vernünftige Fischtreppe wäre meiner Meinung nach ohne große Probleme gegeben da links ein Bach verläuft der hier unterhalb einläuft, und ebenso das selbe rechts mit zusätzlichen Regenauffangbecken. (aber dafür müsste ein Bauer wahrscheinlich Land abgeben) 






Und hier die in NL






gegen über einer der 2 Eingänge zur Treppe





100-200m vorher der erste Eingang der zu einem kleinen See führt der dann mit der Treppe verbunden ist.




rechts ist der Eingang, sind schon einige Meter bis zur Stau was man oben in dem Maps Link auch sieht





das nenne ich Treppe, früher konnte bzw. durfte man dort noch Laufen und sich alles anschauen, leider mittlerweile verboten weil einige meinten dort angeln zu müssen.





hinter dem Schilf sind die Ruhezonen (die kleinen Seen) für den Aufstieg





und dort oben ist der Ausgang, wo es dann weiter nach hier geht. vom ein bis Ausgang Luftlinie 500m





so das wars, jetzt gehe ich erst mal zum Wasser, ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich fische oder euch die Stau oberhalb inclusive Treppe zeigen soll.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri zum Fluß-Torpedo, lieber Dace und danke für den Bericht. So entsteht ein Bild in meinem Kopf, was den Barbenfang nicht mehr gar zu exotisch erscheinen läßt.
> 
> daci7 - hoffentlich haben sich noch ein paar Tincas bei Dir gemeldet, schrieb ich eben. Schade und dennoch Petri zu den Plötz!
> 
> Nordlichtangler - laut maxima-line-Internetauftritt sind die Monos „Made in Germany”, auch wenn ich meine, schon mal was anderes gelesen zu haben (kann ein Irrtum sein). Zumindest die Chameleon ist eine wirklich sehr zuverlässige Schnur.


Maxima wurde und wird in Germany produziert, mitlerweile auch teilweise in den USA, dort scheint sie bei der Barsch-Angelei einen Namen zu haben, welche sorte weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## skyduck

About | Maxima Fishing Line
					






					www.maximafishingline.com
				




interessant finde ich was die noch alles haben an Sorten. Big Game, Tuna Blue, war mir gar nicht so bewusst...


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> Maxima wurde und wird in Germany produziert, mitlerweile auch teilweise in den USA, dort scheint sie bei der Barsch-Angelei einen Namen zu haben, welche sorte weiß ich allerdings nicht.


Als Anglingdirect noch aus dem UK verschickte lagen Rechnungen mit Angabe des Produktionsortes* bei.
Soweit ich das erinnere tauchte dort bei einer Spule Maxima Chameleon die Tschechische Republik auf (Jordanien übrigens für die Bayer Perlon**).
Ich muß mal sehen, wo ich die Rechnungen habe.

*) wie das definiert ist weiß ich nicht
**) die Bayer Perlon ist übrigens auch so ein Schnur-Dauerbrenner. Noch geringere Tragkraftangaben pro Durchmesser als bei der Maxima, hat aber seit Jahrzehnten den Ruf als superzuverlässige Schnur.




PS: ich habe die eben mal angeschrieben, mal sehen, ob und wie sie antworten...


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Da ich mit dem Zweirad dort war bin ich mal mit Polbrille bewaffnet über jede Brücke bis zur nächsten Stau Flussabwärts gefahren und habe geschaut was so im Anmarsch ist, von jeder Brücke aus sah ich Fisch der auf dem Weg ist und hier oben leider nicht weiter kommt, für mich schön anzuschauen aber doch Traurig.



Toller Gewässerbericht Thomas.

Was für Wasserflächen. Da kannst du ja aus dem Vollen schöpfen - aber man kann sich m.E. auch durchaus verzetteln bei der Auswahl. Und top Fische schwimmen da drin ja rum.

Bist du sicher, dass da keine Barben drin sind? Hast du es schon mal hinter den Wehren nachts versucht. Barben sind nicht selten etwas lichtscheu und kommen erst spät nach Sonnenuntergang aus ihren Ruheplätzen.

Ich denke, ein Versuch ist wert.

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Conquest Centre Pin fand ich als ich sie hier zum ersten mal sah schon ziemlich Hässlich



Ja, das mit dem Design ist so eine Sache. Manchmal dauert es, bis die technische Leistung das Design in den Hintergrund drängt. Ich verwende diese Centrepin aufgrund ihres großen Durchmessers, das hilft mir beim Barbenangeln bei der Schnurholung im Drill und dem Auswerfen mit dem "side cast", den ich für "longer cast" verwende.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Ich war dann doch mal erst fischen und bin es noch.
2x Zielfisch, jetzt anderen Platz.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri Thomas.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super Fische, Thomas. .  
Petri Heil.


----------



## Minimax

Petri auch aus B, lieber Thomas. Herrliche Fische und eine tolle Flussvorstellung. Petri auch an Dace zu seiner Barbe und dem schönen Bericht
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich war dann doch mal erst fischen und bin es noch.



Tolle Döbel Thomas. , Petri für den Tag!

Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Conquest Centre Pin - Eine Pin Made in Korea. Für das Geld was die mal verlangt haben gibt es auch schon was mit Made in Europa. Hat einer eine Pin von Zander Pit (Peter Taudor)??

Liebe Grüße Heinz  

PS.: Habe auch eine Korea Pin geschenkt bekommen zum Geburtstag damals. Sollte zur Marksman Specialist Float 13` passen.


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> Conquest Centre Pin - Eine Pin Made in Korea. Für das Geld was die mal verlangt haben gibt es auch schon was mit Made in Europa.



Moin Heinz, du weißt aber schon warum ich die habe? Bei den Preisen gebe ich dir recht. Namenhafte Centrepin sind aber immer noch sehr preisstabil, es gibt aber auch gute und preiswerte Centrepins zu kaufen. Ich habe dazu aber keine einschlägigen Praxisberichte gelesen. Wenn es um Centrepin für das Friedfischangeln geht, haben die Engländer für mich die Nase vorn.

Es gibt auch einen Markt für gute Gebrauchte.






Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

So, ich bin zum Langstreckenflüsschen gebraust, das mir zuletzt die kalte Schulter gezeigt hatte. Aber das Hausflüsschdn ist mir zur Zeit einfach zu überlaufen.

Aber nun geht auf den Sommer zu, und da ist das entfernte Flüsschen immer für eine spannende Angelei und auch den eine oder andere grossen Fisch gut. Und wenn der Mohn blüht, ist die Chance auf Franzoawntum gering:





Und zumindest die kleinen Johnnies sind bereits am Start, ein gutes Zeichen. Jetzt erstmal ein paar Würfel füttern, wirken lassen und in Ruhe mongtieren.


----------



## Minimax

Na, da ist natürlich noch deutlich Luft nach oben, aber will sich beklagen an so einem schönen Tag?  Fisch(lein) in Brrrrabdenburrrg.


----------



## Thomas.

danke fürs Petri, und allen die am Wasser sind ebenfalls ein dickes Petri.

und auch wider zuhause, ich hatte ja noch mal den Platz gewechselt weil dort wider Riesen Brassen waren hat leider nicht geklappt, also nächster Wechsel wo dann au wieder Döbel standen, einer ging noch   3 an einem Tag hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr, danach bin ich dann zu Stau Flussaufwärts (kommt später)

hier erstmal die Combo, ich muss sagen Rute 2,70 Beast Master 20-50gr. und DL 10000 mit 0,30er ist einfach klasse, zumal ich ja ehr auf 12ft und länger stehe,
die gegenüberliegende Seite habe ich ihn bekommen, ist die selbe Stelle wo daci7 mit 58cm Döbel zugeschlagen hat.





ich gönne natürlich jeden der hier mit mir fischt einen richtig Großen, das motiviert mich dann   die beide oben waren 51 und 53cm und dieser durfte auf meine Sitzgelegenheit, danach habe ich eingepackt.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zusammen, ihr holt ja ordentlich was raus!

Heute morgen in aller Herrgottsfrühe, direkt nach dem Nachtdienst, war ich für zwei Stunden am Bach.
Auf Mais gab es nur sparsam Bisse, immerhin konnte ich ein Specimen-Rotauge von ca. 23cm landen (für diesen Bach ist das wirklich groß  ) und dann hing ein Karpfen. Sie beißen wieder! Es machte PENG und mir flog das Blei entgegen, Vorfach gesprengt dachte ich. War aber nicht der Fall, stattdessen war der Haken aufgebogen! Ein Guru "Pellet Waggler", die sind für Karpfen gedacht.
Eine halbe Stunde später passierte dasselbe noch einmal. Ich bin dann lieber heim und ins Bett, gegen Abend starte ich vielleicht noch einen Versuch.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich bin dann lieber heim und ins Bett, gegen Abend starte ich vielleicht noch einen Versuch.



Ich hoffe doch mal, dass du dir vorher mal einen anständigen Haken besorgt hast. Oder es waren wahre Monster  da dran. 

Na ja, ich wünsche dir für heute Abend mehr Glück.




Minimax schrieb:


> Und wenn der Mohn blüht,



Phantastisches Bild Minimax, Petri zum Döbel.


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein straffes Petri tief in den Westen zum Döbelbändiger der Stunde, ja, ich meine natürlich Dich, lieber Thomas. 

Petri auch Dir, Minimax , die Poppies haben es Dir ja angetan, meine ich zu erinnern. Vielleicht gibts noch einen kernigeren Vertreter der Brigade Cephalus.

Ach Mist, lieber Mescalero - diese Guru-Haken kenne ich nicht, die sehen aber schon stabil aus. Hmmm, ich würde vermutlich 1 pder 2 weitere aus dieser Packung mit angemessener Schnur „trocken testen”. Negative Ausreißer innerhalb bewährter Hakenmodelle kenne ich von verschiedenen Firmen. Und Petri zum Specimen-Plötz!!


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> Guru "Pellet Waggler"


Vielleicht mal ein Test mit ähnlichen Haken aber geradem oder nach innen gebogenem Öhr? Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass Haken mit nach außen gebogenem Öhr schneller aufbiegen. Ich habe das für mich immer darauf geschoben, dass der Druck hier stark auf den spitzen Hakenteil gelenkt wird. Ob das aber physikalisch so ganz stichhaltig ist, weiß ich nicht 


Ein dickes Petri Heil allen, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben. Man kommt mit dem Lesen kaum nach. Herrlich!


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass da keine Barben drin sind? Hast du es schon mal hinter den Wehren nachts versucht. Barben sind nicht selten etwas lichtscheu und kommen erst spät nach Sonnenuntergang aus ihren Ruheplätzen.
> 
> Ich denke, ein Versuch ist wert.


bei mir hier bin ich 100% sicher das es keine gibt, eben so Schleien und Rapfen die sich hierher vereinzelnd verirren, die 2 Schleien die ich letztens hier gesehen habe hat sich garantiert der Wels schon geholt die 2 sind wahrscheinlich vor 2 Wochen hier gelandet als die Stau wegen einer Reparatur kurz ganz auf war was ich im nachhinein erfahren habe, Rapfen fängt mein Sohn ab und an hinter der Stau Flussab.
aber das größere Problem wäre selbst wenn es welche geben würde, Nachts habe ich die Augen zu, war noch nie was für mich, allein schon das Ratten anwesend seien könnten ist nix für mich.

ein mal vor 4 Jahren wurde angeblich Flussauf mal eine Gefangen nicht weit von hier   das wars dann auch


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass Haken mit nach außen gebogenem Öhr schneller aufbiegen.



Hatte ich gar nicht beachtet, aber ich stimme dem zu. Da es auch mit Größe 16 ein sehr kleiner Haken ist, führt die Kraft bei größeren Fischen wohl zum Aufbiegen. So ein Haken muss auch viel aushalten. Wenn ich allein bedenke, wie oft sich der Winkel durch Richtungsänderung der Rute bei einem Drill verändern kann.

Deshalb ist bei mir und nicht nur bei kleinen Haken seit Jahren der Drennan Super Specialist mein Favorit. Da hat sich bis jetzt bei mir keiner aufgebogen. Ganz, ganz früher hatte ich das auch bei diversen Haken, auch bei größeren, dass er mal "lang" gezogen wurde.

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> allein schon das Ratten anwesend seien könnten ist nix für mich.



Ach, das sind doch possierliche Tierchen ...







Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Nochmal kurz zu den Guru Haken. Die Form begünstigt das Aufbiegen natürlich, das ist klar. Einige Zeit habe ich für alles mit Haar ausschließlich die Preston KKM-B verwendet, die nahezu identisch geformt sind, aufgebogen ist da noch nie etwas, auch nicht bei dicken Fischen.

Trockentest mit 0,20 Schnur: bereits bei einem Zug von geschätzten 1 bis 1,5 kg macht der Haken die Biege.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler - laut maxima-line-Internetauftritt sind die Monos „Made in Germany”, auch wenn ich meine, schon mal was anderes gelesen zu haben (kann ein Irrtum sein). Zumindest die Chameleon ist eine wirklich sehr zuverlässige Schnur.


Das darf der Umspuler bzw. Etikettierer einfach mal tun, auf das Verkaufsprodukt draufpappern und einpacken.
Wir haben nicht soviel Monofilschnurhersteller in Germany, deren Produkte sind bekannt.
Da Broxxline im wahrsten Sinne tot ist, kommt es nicht von da.
Könnte evtl. eine ähnliche Stroft ABR sein bzw. eben das Orginal vom Chemieriesen, die wird gerne vergessen und ist zu den genannten Stein-nahen Zwecken weit besser geeignet als die öfter genannte GTM.
Sagen zumindest die eingeschworenen ABR Langzeitverwender 

Ich tausche 10m Triton gegen 10m Maxima, je um 0,30mm, zu wissenschaftlichen Testzwecken  bzw. Warenvollendkontrolle


----------



## Mikesch

Mescalero schrieb:


> ...
> Trockentest mit 0,20 Schnur: bereits bei einem Zug von geschätzten 1 bis 1,5 kg macht der Haken die Biege. ...


Zum Aufbiegen des Hakens muss der Druck direkt auf die Hakenspitze kommen um ein ungünstiges Hebelverhältnis zu erzeugen.
Ist die Spitze vollständig eingedrungen und die Hauptkraft setzt im Bogen an, hält der Haken eine wesentlich höhere Belastung aus.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> die nahezu identisch geformt sind, aufgebogen ist da noch nie etwas, auch nicht bei dicken Fischen.



Die Qualität des Materials spielt für mich da natürlich eine große Rolle und der Verwendnugszweck. Vielleicht wird  vorausgesetzt, dass mit kleinen Haken nur Fische bis zu einer bestimmten Gewichtsklasse zu verwenden sind?!?

Ich hätte zu so einem Haken kein Vertrauen mehr, den würde ich aussortieren.

Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> . Vielleicht gibts noch einen kernigeren Vertreter der Brigade Cephalus.


Ja, allerdings. Hier ruht sich gerade Mr. Zwounfuffzich von einer kleinen Diskussion mit der MkV aus.


----------



## Mikesch

Thomas. schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ein mal vor 4 Jahren wurde angeblich Flussauf mal eine Gefangen nicht weit von hier   das wars dann auch


Die sieht aber sehr real aus und ist sicher nicht nur "angeblich" der Art Barbus _barbus_ zu zu ordnen. 

Edit:
Nicht zu vergessen, allen Fängern und am Wasser Ausharrenden: Ein kräftiges Petri.


----------



## Mescalero

Mikesch schrieb:


> Zum Aufbiegen des Hakens muss der Druck direkt auf die Hakenspitze kommen um ein ungünstiges Hebelverhältnis zu erzeugen.
> Ist die Spitze vollständig eingedrungen und die Hauptkraft setzt im Bogen an, hält der Haken eine wesentlich höhere Belastung aus.


Ich habe ihn in das Öhr einer Schere eingehängt, also ohne der Maximallast direkt auf der Spitze. Selbst so hat er sich verformt als wäre es Klingeldraht. 

Die Haken sind im Müll gelandet. 
Von Guru war ich bisher ziemlich überzeugt,  nicht billig aber Produkte von hoher Qualität. Uneingeschränkt scheint das nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## Thomas.

Mikesch schrieb:


> Die sieht aber sehr real aus und ist sicher nicht nur "angeblich" der Art Barbus _barbus_ zu zu ordnen.


hast ja recht, ich meine damit eigentlich auch nur das es in all den Jahren erst eine Barbe war die dort gefangen wurde, wo immer die auch herkam, ich kenne einige aus dem Verein und keiner hat jemals davor oder danach was von einer Barbe gehört.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Maxima wurde und wird in Germany produziert, mitlerweile auch teilweise in den USA, dort scheint sie bei der Barsch-Angelei einen Namen zu haben, welche sorte weiß ich allerdings nicht.



DuPont (1802–2017)

E. I. du Pont de Nemours and Company, commonly referred to as DuPont was an American company that was founded in July 1802 in Wilmington, Delaware, as a gunpowder mill by French-American chemist and industrialist Éleuthère Irénée du Pont de Nemours.

In the 20th century, DuPont developed *many polymers such as Vespel, neoprene, nylon, Corian, Teflon, Mylar, Kapton, Kevlar, Zemdrain, M5 fiber, Nomex, Tyvek, Sorona, Corfam and Lycra*. DuPont developed Freon (chlorofluorocarbons) for the refrigerant industry, and later other refrigerants. It also developed synthetic pigments and paints including ChromaFlair.

In 2014, DuPont was the world's fourth-largest chemical company based on market capitalization[3] and eighth-largest based on revenue.[4] On August 31, 2017, it merged with the Dow Chemical Company to create DowDuPont.





__





						DuPont (1802–2017) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









						Fabrics, Fibers, and Nonwovens
					

DuPont delivers the fabrics, fibers, and nonwovens industries and companies trust for performance, protection, and versatility of use.




					www.dupont.com


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich tausche 10m Triton gegen 10m Maxima, je um 0,30mm, zu wissenschaftlichen Testzwecken  bzw. Warenvollendkontrolle


Ich tausche Mitsubishi Colt Bj.2007 gegen Porsche 911 Bj. egal  zu wissenschaftlichen Testzwecken    bzw. Warenvollendkontrolle


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zu den Guru Haken. Die Form begünstigt das Aufbiegen natürlich, das ist klar. Einige Zeit habe ich für alles mit Haar ausschließlich die Preston KKM-B verwendet, die nahezu identisch geformt sind, aufgebogen ist da noch nie etwas, auch nicht bei dicken Fischen.
> 
> Trockentest mit 0,20 Schnur: bereits bei einem Zug von geschätzten 1 bis 1,5 kg macht der Haken die Biege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409460


Supertest!

Was für ein Schrott, dabei schaut der sogar dickdrähtig aus

GURU Haken -> banned!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> hast ja recht, ich meine damit eigentlich auch nur das es in all den Jahren erst eine Barbe war die dort gefangen wurde, wo immer die auch herkam, ich kenne einige aus dem Verein und keiner hat jemals davor oder danach was von einer Barbe gehört.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie erfahren und trickreich du als Schwerlastgrundangler in Starkströmung bist.
Ich übe da aktuell auch noch, hab in meinem südlichen Flußangelgebiet eine interessante schnellere Flussstelle gefunden, die zudem kaum beangelbar und damit sehr unbehelligt ist.
Für das Meeting an der Oberweser war das bestellte neue Material leider noch nicht da und konnte nichtmal probiert werden.
Montagentechnisch gibt es soviel auszuprobieren!

Früher hielt ich als überzeugter Aktivangler solch Plumsangeln einfach nur für albern  Mikroaale und Güstern sind auch nicht wirklich interessant ....


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich tausche Mitsubishi Colt Bj.2007 gegen Porsche 911 Bj. egal  zu wissenschaftlichen Testzwecken    bzw. Warenvollendkontrolle


OK, einverstanden,  Porsche kann ich per Paket schicken.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> OK, einverstanden,  Porsche kann ich per Paket schicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409470


ok, meiner kommt im Brief


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> ok, meiner kommt im Brief
> Anhang anzeigen 409471


Ne, die Farbe gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Oerti

So, ich melde mich Mal zurück vom ersten Testangeln. War auf jeden Fall besser als gedacht, mein Stuhl stand durchgehend im Schatten ohne ihn bewegen zu müssen und 30m Zeug schleppen ist auch in Ordnung  
Die Zielfische Brasse und Plötze wurden erfolgreich zu einem Landgang überredet und ein paar nette Gespräche mit anderen Anglern waren auch noch drin.

An der Größe der Brassen muss ich noch feilen aber Hey, immerhin entschneidert. Zudem habe ich mich dass erste Mal so richtig mit meiner Matchrute befasst und 2 schöne fette Plötzen gefangen (nicht die vom Bild).

War alles in allem also echt gelungen und die 8 Std von Ankunft bis zur Abfahrt waren echt schnell rum.


Schönen Abend in die Runde


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. 
Ein Colt war das erste Westauto, das ich ausgiebig gefahren bin, mein Schwiegervater hatte einen und stellte uns den zur Verfügung. Ich bin mit meiner jetzigen Gattin und zwei ihrer Kommilitoninnen drei Wochen durch die Provence gegurkt, inkl. Campingausrüstung für 4 auf dem Dach. 93 muss das gewesen sein. Der Colt hat nicht einmal gemurrt!


----------



## Allround-Angler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn in das Öhr einer Schere eingehängt, also ohne der Maximallast direkt auf der Spitze. Selbst so hat er sich verformt als wäre es Klingeldraht.
> 
> Die Haken sind im Müll gelandet.
> Von Guru war ich bisher ziemlich überzeugt,  nicht billig aber Produkte von hoher Qualität. Uneingeschränkt scheint das nicht zu stimmen.


Gibt sicher bei vielen Herstellern auch mal schlechte Chargen.
Allerdings ist die Öse einer Schere auch nicht optimal, gerade wenn die Haken so "rund" sind.
Am besten den Haken in ein festes, zähes Material einhaken, der komplette Hakenbogen sollte anliegen.


----------



## Tricast

Nachdem am Sonntag beim "Familienangeln" in unserer Ecke Tote Hose war * waren wir Heute noch einmal am Teich um bisschen zu pietschern. Jedenfalls habe ich wieder gemerkt dass das Angeln mit mehreren Ruten nicht mein Fall ist und schon gar nicht mit den Utensilien im Gras verstreut. Wird wieder Zeit mit der Sitzkiepe los zu ziehen. Trotz allem war es ein schöner Nachmittag am Wasser und Fisch gab es auch. Als erstes gab es einen Regenbogendöbel auf der Swingtip und anschließend eine wunderschöne Rotfeder. Herrliche rote Flossen und ganz makellos der Fisch mit seinen 20 cm. Dann haben die Fische zur Match gewechselt, hier gab es einige Rotaugen von na Ja bis Klein. Susanne konnte zwischenzeitlich einen wirklich stattlichen Brassen (für dieses Gewässer) einnetzen. Den Regenbogendöbel haben wir inzwischen auch schon verspeist. Allen ein freundliches Petri und schöne Stunden am Wasser wünscht Euch

Heinz

* Familienangeln mit Forellen Besatz.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Zuerst einmal ein Herzliches Petri an die Fänger des Tages, Tricast & Stippi68 , Oerti, Mescalero Und natirlich dem lieben Thomas. zu seinen Dickdöbeln, besonders dem Megawemser!
Mescalero ich bin erschüttert von dem Gurutest: Vielleicht sind die Guruhaken deshalb so teuer, weil sie _wirklich_ aus Gold hergestellt werden?


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht vom Angelnachmittag bei Euch und herzliche Petris Tricast und Stippi68 ! 
Das Foto vom chaotisch anmutenden Angelplatz paßt auch gar nicht zu Dir, Heinz, Ihr seid doch nicht bei den Punkern auf Sylt...
Spaß beiseite, meine kleine Kiepe und auch den Feederstuhl (beide sehr bequem für meine Ansprüche) hab ich das ganze Jahr noch nicht benutzt. 
Obwohl die Vorteile klar auf der Hand liegen. 

Petri zum stattlichen Johnny, lieber Minimax ! Irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen werde ich es wohl auch mal wieder auf die Dickschädel versuchen. 
Dann wird sicherheitshalber auch eine Rute für die Oberflächenangelei eingepackt, denn viele Gewässerabschnitte sind bestimmt komplett verkrautet.

Na also, lieber Oerti , läuft doch prima an, Deine nun ostdeutsche Angelkarriere ;-) Schöne Fische, größere werden ihnen sicher folgen. Wie und mit welchen Ködern konntest Du punkten?

Mescalero - danke für den erneuten Test mit den Pellet-Waggler Haken. Ich habe bislang mindestens 6 verschiedene Hakenmodelle in diversen Größen von Guru benutzt und hatte bisher keine Probleme (allerdings angele ich selten in Gewässern mit gutem Karpfenbestand).
Und Pellet-Waggler-Haken werden im UK ganz gezielt zum Fang auf Karpfen eingesetzt. Also im Normalfall sollte auch ein 16er in dieser Form und Drahtstärke nicht so schnell aufbiegen.


----------



## geomas

Ich war schon wieder 2x am Wasser, an verschiedenen Stellen hier in der Nähe. Es hat Spaß gemacht und französisches Liedgut aus meiner Kehle blieb den Mitmenschen auch erspart. Ich hatte jeweils die Acolyte Ultra Feeder 9ft als „aktiv gefischte Rute” am Start und zusätzlich eine Plan-B-Rute. Vormittags eine längere Feederrute, abends eine Ali-Stippe. Die Plan-B-Ruten brachten jeweils gar keinen Fisch. Aber ich möchte nicht klagen, weil die 9ft Aco ist schon ein feines Gertchen. Ich habe Spitzen von 0,5 bis 2oz und kam heute mit der 0,75 als Kompromiss gut klar (gestern war die 0,75 in windigen Momenten klar zu nachgiebig).





Vormittags konnte ich etliche Plötz, nen Ukelei oder zwei sowie ein paar Güstern fange. Letztere erst, nachdem ich statt Breadpunch Made und oder Caster angeboten habe. Auf Mais tat sich gar nix. Seltsam, neulich konnten die Bliccas an der exakt gleichen Stelle nicht genug bekommen vom Sandwichtoast.
Die beste Güster stieg leider kurz vor dem Kescher aus.

Abends gingen ein paar Plötz ans Band und ein jugendlicher Blei. Erstmals eingesetzt habe ich die ebenso zierlichen wie altmodischen Madenkörbchen dieser Bauart:





Die gibts für einen sehr schmalen Taler bei Ehmanns, ich habe auch noch kleinere, die teste ich demnächst mal an.
Mit zwei Bleischroten (wie gekauft) daran ließen sich die Körbchen super werfen an der feinen Rute.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> such as Vespel, neoprene, nylon, Corian, Teflon, Mylar, Kapton, Kevlar, Zemdrain, M5 fiber, Nomex, Tyvek, Sorona, Corfam and Lycra



Ist das cool! Ich bekomme direkt Lust darauf, mein Novellenfragment "Tritanium-Hexen greifen an" weiter zu bearbeiten


Minimax schrieb:


> "*Super Touch Climax auf Siglon V - Tritanium Hexen greifen an*"
> "Und hier, im Maschinenraum der ISS _Soft & Strong_ wurde _Daiwa_ klar, das Ihre _ESP_-Ausbildung auf _Siglon V_ vergebens war. Im purpurnen Licht des mächtigen, pulsierenden _Tritanium_ Generators erkannte sie, das sie Captain _Kastking_ begehrte, wie sie nie einen Mann begehrt hatte. Der Gedanke an den_ Super Sensor Touch_ des Captains liess sie fast schmerzhaft erschaudern. Der Einsatz auf _Cenex_ konnte warten, was _Daiwa_ brauchte war ein _Climax_. Langsam, bedächtig, löste sie die Verschlüsse ihres _Tectan_-Overalls und liess das hauchdünne _Monofilament_ an ihrer geschmeidigen, von den Sonnen von _Sufix_ gebräunten Haut auf die _Platil_bodenplatten niedergleiten.."


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Sonnen von _Sufix_ gebräunten Haut auf die _Platil_bodenplatten niedergleiten.."


Wobei mir heute Abend beim Schmökern im Sonderheft " Friedfisch angeln" auffiel, das Platil damals als "Made in Germany" beworben wurde und wie wenig Werbung doch in so einem Heft im Gegensatz zu heute ist.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wobei mir heute Abend beim Schmökern im Sonderheft " Friedfisch angeln" (...)  und wie wenig Werbung doch in so einem Heft im Gegensatz zu heute ist.


In den Sonderheften war natürlich keine Werbung. Das waren ja verlagsseitige Sammelbände bereits in den Monatsausgaben erschienener Artikel, die sollten schon "Buchform" haben. In den Normalen Monatsheften wurde natürlich Werbung geschaltet.
Gott, ich liebe dieses Bild aus dem Friedfisch-Sonderheft mit dem pirschenden Engländer und dem Kescher aufm Rücken. Das hat mich damals schon elektrisiert. So wollte ich immer mal werden..

Edit: Hier isses, das ist DAS Bild, so will ich angeln:

Gelöscht Mod, Copyright


"Der Spürangler am Wiesenbach läßt das leichte Bodenblei unter die Büsche driften. Dort stehen Döbel und Alande!"


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wobei mir heute Abend beim Schmökern im Sonderheft " Friedfisch angeln" auffiel, das Platil damals als "Made in Germany" beworben wurde und wie wenig Werbung doch in so einem Heft im Gegensatz zu heute ist.





Minimax schrieb:


> In den Sonderheften war natürlich keine Werbung. Das waren ja verlagsseitige Sammelbände bereits in den Monatsausgaben erschienener Artikel, die sollten schon "Buchform" haben. In den Normalen Monatsheften wurde natürlich Werbung geschaltet.
> Gott, ich liebe dieses Bild aus dem Friedfisch-Sonderheft mit dem pirschenden Engländer und dem Kescher aufm Rücken. Das hat mich damals schon elektrisiert. So wollte ich immer mal werden..
> 
> Edit: Hier isses, das ist DAS Bild, so will ich angeln:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409519
> 
> "Der Spürangler am Wiesenbach läßt das leichte Bodenblei unter die Büsche driften. Dort stehen Döbel und Alande!"


ihr bringt einen auf Ideen, nur weil ich nicht schlafen kann bzw. schon auf bin ziehe ich mir das jetzt auch mal rein, ich glaube das erste mal überhaupt.

Gelöscht Mod, Copyright


----------



## Hecht100+

Auch wenn es schwer fällt, abfotografierte Artikel fallen unter das Copyright. ( Boardregeln)


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Hier isses, das ist DAS Bild, so will ich angeln:
> 
> Gelöscht Mod, Copyright





Thomas. schrieb:


> Gelöscht Mod, Copyright


ups stimmt, sorry

ich habe mal nee frage zu dieser Rolle, kann man damit Angel?


----------



## daci7

Die Woche war echt anstrengend und stressig, da war ich froh als mein Tackle-Höker mich Anfang der Woche angefunkt hat mit den Worten "Deine Rute ist da.".
Moment, welche Rute eigendlich? Oh, Ende letzten Jahres habe ich gemeckert, dass mein Feederstall nach oben noch offen ist, also fürs richtig Grobe noch was fehlt.
Und dann hat Sportex ca. ein halbes Jahr gebraucht um zu liefern ... momentan ist echt der Wurm drin bei Angelgeräten - ist das bei euren Dealern auch so?
Naja, langer Rede kurzer Sinn: mein neues Schätzchen heißt "Rapid Feeder Heavy Distance" aus dem Rennstall Sportex und hat 14' bei -210g WG. Ein moderner Knüppel fürs XH Feedern im Rheinstrom.
Ich hatte ein wenig Angst vor den Fischdecals auf dem Blank, die sind aber in der Realität garnicht so schlimm.
Das ist keine Rute fürs feine Fischen, sag ich euch. Da dürfen ruhig rohe Kräfte walten. Am Sonntag werd ich die Rute mal ausführen und euch Fotos zeigen von Rute + Rattenfallen im Einsatz.

Viel Petri allen, die schon vorher ans Wasser kommen!
Beste Grüße vom Niederrhein
David


----------



## Thomas.

Ein Pastadöbel


----------



## Niklas32

Guten Morgen.

Ein herzliches Petri an Minimax, Oerti, Tricast, geomas und Thomas. 
Ein wahrer Gourmet dein Döbel, Thomas. 

Ich war gestern vor einem Schlangeldöbelansitz ein wenig früher da und habe beim aufbauen und vorbereiten ein wenig gefeedert. 
Da ich den Gewässer immer im Absinken oder direkt nach dem Wurf viele kleine Plötzen fange, wollte ich es mal mit einem geschlossenen Korb versuchen. Dazu habe ich erst den Feederbomb von Drennan verwendet. Hier war aber das Befüllen eine große Fummelei. Zudem hat sich die Montage noch bei jedem zweiten Einholen vertüddelt. Daher habe ich nach einigen Würfen auf den Window Korb von Browning gewechselt. Der ließ sich zwar besser befüllen, aber hat sich genauso regelmäßig vertüddelt. Da ich mit normalen Körben an meiner Montage keine Probleme habe, schiebe ich es mal auf die Runde Bauform. Habt ihr schon Ähnliches beobachtet? 
Trotzdem gab es aber ein paar Plötzen und Rotfedern. 






Ein Schlangendöbel zeigte sich leider nicht. Ab der Dämmerung wurde meine Ecke von zwei Bibern unsicher gemacht. 
Einer ist mir leider an der Strippe durch die Schnur geschwommen. Also ich aufgestanden bin, hat er sich so erschrocken, dass er abhauen wollte und sich dabei selbst gehakt hat. Ich konnte gerade noch so die Rute festhalten. Vorm geistigen Auge sah ich die arme Rute schon brechen, nach einigen Sekunden aber, flog mir die Montage entgegen. Der glücklicherweise sehr kleine wurmhaken war aufgebogen. 
Ich denke das war der beste Ausgang für alle Beteiligten. Dem Biber schien es nicht viel ausgemacht zu haben.  10 Minuten später dümpelte er schon wieder vor meinen Füßen umher.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Erstmals eingesetzt habe ich die ebenso zierlichen wie altmodischen Madenkörbchen dieser Bauart:



Davon habe ich noch etliche im Einsatz. Diese Swimfeeder lassen sich für mich nämlich prima modifizieren und recht flexibel befüllen.

Die größeren Modelle habe ich gerne für Anfutter mit Maden und/oder Mais im Einsatz. Wie gewohnt schichten: z.B. etwas Anfutter, Maden und/oder Mais, mit Anfutter wieder verschließen - funktioniert super.

Die Möglichkeiten zur Modifizierung sind vielfältig. Die kleineren Modelle nehme ich gerne für Maden, evtl. leicht abgetapt, einmal gedreht mit individueller Bleiauswahl montiert, lassen sich die Dinger auch recht weit werfen und sinken schnell ab.

Besonders die individuelle Bleiauswahl und Anordnung/Montage mit diesem Modell finde ich prima. Ich kann je nach Modellgröße sehr fein fischen oder etwas robuster. Ich glaube, dass die ursprünglich mal von Drennan waren.

Erst die Möglichkeit des "choppen" hat bei mir diese Simfeedermodelle interessant gemacht. Hier mal zwei Beispiele:










Tight lines


----------



## Mikesch

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ein Pastadöbel


Auf den Köder hätte ich auch gebissen.  

Nachträgliches Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
allen die loswaren ein herzliches Petri Heil.

Ich waar gestern Abend auch an einen unserer Teiche unterwegs. Ziel waren Schleie, Giebel und Schlangendöbel. Ruten waren 2 Feederruten (billige 25€ Ruten) und eine Zebco Cool Stippe in 6,70m.
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Auf den 3 Bild rechts oben, der Strich mit dem weißen Punkt ist eine Stippe, die von einem Karpfen entführt wurde.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das Ergebnis war sehr mager, von 19.20Uhr-01.00Uhr 1 kleiner Aal von ca. 40cm.
War schon am einduseln, als mich ein Geräusch aufschreckte. Meine Stippe wollte abhauen. Zum Glück hatte ich sie gesichert, da ich das Problem mit den sich verabschieden Stippen aus eigner Erfahrung kenne. 
Als Sicherrung dient eine selbstgebaute Abschlußkappe mit einer Oese zum einhängen eines Expandergummis. Das Expandergummi wird am Rutenständer befestigt. Da ich den Ständer vergessen hatte, mußter eine Baumwurzel herhalten. 
An der Stippe hatte ein Karpfen gebissen. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit konnte ich einen 70cm Karpfen landen. Als ich den Fisch fotographieren wollte sagte die Knipse Kartenproblem (sch...e).
Die Montage, bestand aus einer 11kg tragender geflochtender Haubtschur,, Knicklichtpose, 0,20mm Stroft GTM und ein 6er Gamakatsu LS3113R.
Als Köder diente ein aufgezogener Rotwurm, der von einer Made gesichert wurde.
Danach tat sich dann nichts mehr und um 3.00 Uhr habe ich dann eingepackt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## kuttenkarl

Das Bild von der Stippe sollte an anderer Stelle sein (sch...ß Technik).


----------



## Thomas.

Petri kuttenkarl und denen die noch am Wasser sind.

Kurz zu meinem Pastadöbel, ich hatte mir das Zeugs vor langer zeit extra mal dafür geholt zum ausprobieren, es lag danach in der TK bis Frauchen fragte ob die in die Tonne können, also war heute der Tag des Probieren, ich habe so 10 von den Dingern halbiert und diese vor gefüttert, es dauerte eine ganze Stunde bis der erste genascht hat, danach hatte sie wohl vertrauen gefunden und zügig war es weg, bis einer mit Haken dazwischen lag.
danach konnte ich dort einpacken, aber egal da Döbel heute eigentlich nicht auf der Liste stand.
also ab zu den Monstern.
Ich mache es kurz, die wollten keine Pasta kein Tulip, Wurm, Made nix, irgendwann müssen die doch mal fressen 

die Bande











Direkt unter meiner Rutenspitze (die haben glaube ich Gegrinst) man achte auf die Pasta





ich wäre gerne noch länger geblieben, aber da kamen dann 2 Knalltüten die ihre Jachten nicht unter Kontrolle bekommen haben und es dauerte bis die weg waren, danach ging hinter mir ein Fichtenmoped auf Dauervollgas, also ab dafür.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Direkt unter meiner Rutenspitze (die haben glaube ich Gegrinst) man achte auf die Pasta



Da muss man Nerven haben - klasse Fotos!

Ich würde es hier mal mit der Methode "Rand-Tip" versuchen: Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Haken, als Köder Brotkruste auf die Wasseroberfläche unmittelbar am Rand gelegt. Hört sich utopisch an, habe aber sogar Brassen mit gefangen.

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Direkt unter meiner Rutenspitze (die haben glaube ich Gegrinst) man achte auf die Pasta



Mal einen Grashüpfer auf die Oberfläsche direkt vor ihrer Nase hängen.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> als Köder Brotkruste auf die Wasseroberfläche unmittelbar am Rand gelegt. Hört sich utopisch an, habe aber sogar Brassen mit gefangen.


werde ich morgen mal versuchen,  


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal einen Grashüpfer auf die Oberfläsche direkt vor ihrer Nase hängen.


woher nehmen ? ich habe in den 2,5 Jahren erst einen hier gesehen und der war schneller als ich 
ich habe sowas hier noch rumliegen habe ich mal irgend wo vom Flohmarkt mitgenommen, ob das Tut unter der Spitze?


----------



## Luis2811

Thomas. schrieb:


> werde ich morgen mal versuchen,
> 
> *woher nehmen *? ich habe in den 2,5 Jahren erst einen hier gesehen und der war schneller als ich
> ich habe sowas hier noch rumliegen habe ich mal irgend wo vom Flohmarkt mitgenommen, ob das Tut unter der Spitze?
> Anhang anzeigen 409616



So Insekten sollte man doch eigentlich auch im Zoofachhandel oder ähnlichen bekommen vielleicht funktioniert es ja damit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe sowas hier noch rumliegen habe ich mal irgend wo vom Flohmarkt mitgenommen, ob das Tut unter der Spitze?



Keine Ahnung. Versuch macht kluch....


----------



## Mescalero

Habe ich schon versucht, die sind halt recht teuer, ich meine so 3,50 für ein Schächtelchen mit vielleicht 10 Stück (Wüstenheuschrecken, Grillen sind natürlich viel billiger). Und man bekommt sie nur schwer unverletzt an den Haken, eigentlich gar nicht. 
Früher sind Angler erstmal mit dem Kescher durch die Wiese um Köder zu fangen. Das sollte man vielleicht öfter mal machen.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Und man bekommt sie nur schwer unverletzt an den Haken, eigentlich gar nicht.


Sekundenkleber  hallo Spaß


----------



## Hecht100+

Pelletband, klappt ohne Probleme und der Haken liegt nach unten frei. Und wenn dann mal ein Beinchen leidet ist das kein Problem. Hauptsache der Rumpf bleibt dadurch unbeschädigt.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Habe ich schon versucht, die sind halt recht teuer, ich meine so 3,50 für ein Schächtelchen mit vielleicht 10 Stück (Wüstenheuschrecken, Grillen sind natürlich viel billiger). Und man bekommt sie nur schwer unverletzt an den Haken, eigentlich gar nicht.
> Früher sind Angler erstmal mit dem Kescher durch die Wiese um Köder zu fangen. Das sollte man vielleicht öfter mal machen.



Dazu eine kleine Geschichte:

Ganz früher, als ich noch kein "Specimen Hunter" war und ich aber schon gerne mit meinem Vater zum Angeln ging, durften wir mal über unseren Vermieter des Ferienhäuschens in Dänemark an einem Forellenteich 5 Forellen "für umsonst" fangen.

Was haben wir alles versucht: leichte, kleine Blinker, mit Pose und Wurm, mit Wasserkugel - keine Forelle war an den Haken zu kriegen.

Dann kam der Zufall zur Hilfe: Als ich mich an einer neuen Stelle dem Wasser näherte, sprang eine Heuschrecke hoch und landete auf der Wasseroberfläche und Bruchteile von einer Sekunde hatte sich die Forelle sie wegschnappt! Der Rest ist Geschichte. Mein Vater entpuppte sich mit seiner Mütze als erfolgreicher Heuschreckenfänger. Ohne alles kam sie einfach an den Haken, wurde auf das Wasser gelegt und dann ging alles ganz schnell. Nach einer knappen halben Stunde machten wir uns mit den 5 Forellen auf den Heimweg.

Immer wenn ich im Zusammenhang mit Angeln was von Heuschrecken höre, muss ich zuerst an diesen Angeltag denken, der mir aufgezeigt hat, wie wichtig es ist, den richtigen Köder am Haken zu haben! Eigentlich ganz einfach - oder?


Tight lines


----------



## Oerti

Petri den ganzen Fängern in den vergangenen Nachrichten. Da kommt man ja wirklich nicht hinterher bei dem ganzen geschreibe ;D ich bin meistens nur mal kurzfristig mitn Handy zum mitlesen. 
geomas 
Ich hatte gestern die meisten Bisse auf 2 Maiskörner und 1 Made. Madenbündel oder nur ein Korn wurden meist ignoriert. Ist schon immer wieder interessant wie man rumprobieren muss. Ich habe erst beide Feederruten draußen gehabt, eine mit Methodfeeder bestückt mit nem kleinen Pop-up in der Hoffnung auf eine große Brasse. Nach 3 Std hab ich sie aber gegen meine Matche ausgetauscht und habe so dann die großen Plötzen bekommen, war also eine gute Entscheidung ^^

Morgen früh werde ich wieder angreifen, diesmal noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte dabei


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Männer!

Heute habe ich es gemacht wie geomas und war zweimal draußen. 
Der morgendliche Ausflug gehört eigentlich nicht hierher...es ging auf Schnabel und es gab einen Biss und zwar doppelt. Der Fisch war vorschriftsmäßig gegriffen und hat sich geschüttelt - Daumen landet im Unterkiefer. Typischer Anfängerfehler, ich habe geblutet wie ein Schlachtschwein und hoffe, der Fisch nimmt es sehr genau mit der Zahnhygiene und es entzündet sich nix.

Am Nachmittag war ich zum Maiseln am Lieblingsbach aber es lief sehr zäh. Sehr wenige Anfasser und noch viel weniger Bisse. Immerhin konnte ich meinen bisher größten Blei dieses Abschnittes überzeugen. Ein Rotauge und eine von Parasiten mitgenommene Rotfeder gingen noch an den Haken, das war in zweieinhalb Stunden alles.


----------



## MS aus G

Ihr seid "wahnsinnig", wo habt Ihr denn alle so viel Zeit her??? Ich ersticke hier in Arbeit und komme nicht ans Wasser!!! 

Ich muss glaube ich 1000 dicke Petris in die Runde schicken, so fleißig seid Ihr gewesen!!!

Seit dem Treffen konnte ich genau 2x für 2h ans Wasser!!! Gefangen habe ich auch was, aber alles nicht der Rede wert!!!

Finke20, einmal wollte ich doch mal schauen, ob ich mit der Strömung und Hasel die richtige Wahl getroffen hatte! Erst versuchte ich es leicht am Grund, was aber nicht funktionierte, da der Haken sofort Äste bzw. Gras und dergleichen aufnahm, es gab nicht einen Biss!!! Dann eben mit der Pose, was bei meiner OCC-Rute mit 2,3m nicht gerade einfach war! Aber,...
	

		
			
		

		
	





es gibt Haseln an der Strömung!!! 2st gab es, dazu noch ein paar mittlere Döbel und Gründlinge und keine Grundel!!!

Die gab es dann wieder an der letzten Treppe ausreichend!!!

skyduck, Dein Platz ist noch für Dich frei!!!





Neben 4 Grundeln, einem kleinen Aland und Gründling, gab es dann noch meinen obligatorischen
	

		
			
		

		
	






Von B-Fischen oder Zährten immer noch weit und breit nix zu sehen, bzw. auch noch nix gehört!!!

Allen noch viel Petri für das WE!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Astacus74

Ein super Fettes Petri Heil in die Runde, super tolle fische und Berichte man merkt der Ükel braust mit Volldampf durchs Jahr...

Freitag bin ich Abends mit meinem neuen Nachbarn (der heißt auch Frank, ist Jäger und Angler und super drauf, Glück muß man haben) bei mir zum Steg am Fluß.
Gefischt haben wir jeder mit zwei Ruten je einmal Pose und einmal Grund.
Die Posen 6-8m vor Ufer mit Wurm und Dosenmais und die Grundruten Richtung anderes Ufer auch mit Mais und Wurm.
3 Stündchen waren wir los gebissen haben Güstern, Brassen und ein Streifendöbel wieder ein Fisch für die OCC.
Es war ein kurzweiliges angeln mit interessanten Gesprächen, achja ein neuse Vereinsmitglied haben wir nu auch.

Hier der Kleine Streifendöbel der erste Fisch






und dann diese Güstern um 30cm dick und rund






Der Brassen war leider schneller wieder im Wasser als ich ein Bild hätte machen können den hatte Frank an der Angel

Samstag war Familientag kleiner Ausflug in den Weltvogelpark Walsrode echt ein super Tag für den nächsten Ausflug dorthin muß ich mir Gedanken machen wie dort dem Schuppenwild auf die selbigen rücken kann.

Um diese Burschen geht es leider schlecht zu erkennen aber geschätzt zwischen 8 und 15 Pfund eine Kreuzung aus Spigeler, Schuppi und Koi






die waren schön am futtern

und dann die gefiederten Unterwasserjäger die dem Schatten meines Fingers am Grund gefolgt sind, da müßte ein Plan ausgearbeitet werden...











vielleicht (schweift vom Thema ab) ein 4er Easy Shiner... ne ist nur ein Scherz die lassen wir mal in Ruhe



Gruß Frank


Ps. der noch nicht weiß wann es wieder ans Wasser geht


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Mario, und schade, daß Du wenig Zeit für die Angelei hast. 
Ich wünsch Dir von Herzen eine verbesserte „Work-Life-Balance”.



Danke für die schönen Berichte aus nah und fern.

Ich hatte heute sehr viel anstrengende Arbeit (bin jetzt erst fertig), aber morgen nach einem vergleichsweise lockeren Job vermutlich am späten Nachmittag Zeit.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri noch mal an alle von Gestern, und natürlich allen die es heute zum Wasser schaffen.
ich werde jetzt auch wider los und versuche einen Brassen auf die Schuppen zu legen (ich glaube wird nix) leider habe in nur zeit bis 12.30Uhr, weil Achtung!* heute Sonntag *eine Spedition unser neues Sofa liefert, Frauchen freut sich natürlich ich mich natürlich nicht  
ich muss los Maden kaufen, allen eine schönen Sonntag.


----------



## daci7

So Leute, Kaffe ist gemacht und die Hände stinken nach Knoblauch - Zeit fürs Frühstück.
Später wird serviert: 2/3 einfaches Grundfutter grob&würzig + 1/3 Pelletcrush + ordentlich 3mm Halibutpellets + ein guter Schuss Knoblauchpulver.
Jetzt den Familienkram hinter mich bringen und dann ab ans Wasser!
Der Wasserstand ist optimopti, nur das Wetter ein bisschen zu gut - da muss man weit laufen um die Erholungswütigen zu umgehen.
Ich meld mich gegen Mittag mit den ersten Pferdegründlingen oder wenigstens Grundeln 
Sonnige Grüße
David

PS Thomas. : zieh ordentlich einen raus! Petri!
PPS geomas : du natürlich auch! Heute ist Großfisch-Wetter, vertraut mir!


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Guten Morgen von meinem Teich, Brachsen, Plötz und Güstern in Beisslaune, Güster an der Shimi Finesse bestätigt


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein Dickes Petri in die Runde an alle Fänger und diese die leer ausgingen.. 

Ich war gestern Abends auch mal los, eine auf nen Karpfen und die andere mit Mais an der Pose. 
Beides eher ernüchternd, auf Mais trotz füttern keinen Biss und an der Karpfenrute einen kleinen Aitel. Zudem gab es viel Kraut, zwei Spinfischer die wattend bis auf 20m zu meiner Montage geworfen haben und dann fröhlich weiter wollten....alles sehr deprimierend dieses Jahr. Friedfisch is heuer nicht so mein Ding da muss ich wohl wider den Stachelrittern mit Ükel und Pose nachsteigen. 

Leut gehts raus und nutzt das schöne Wetter udn die ruhige erholsame Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Leut gehts raus und nutzt das schöne Wetter udn die ruhige erholsame Zeit am Wasser.



Eigentlich wollte ich heute vor dem Wochenstart die Wohnung in Ordnung bringen, aber wenn Du das so sagst, hab ich wohl keine andere Wahl...


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Leut gehts raus und nutzt das schöne Wetter udn die ruhige erholsame Zeit am Wasser.


Fürwahr, ein weiser Rat! Vielen Herzlichen Dank, lieber dawurzelsepp, der stattliche Herr hier ist Dir zu Ehren!


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri Männers, Wahnsinn was sich hier in nur ein paar Tagen abgeht, ans Wasser kommen ist für mich zur Zeit nicht drin, fühl mich aber auch gerade nicht danach, körperlich jedenfalls 
Ich bin gerade am Grill um meiner Family heute Abend lecker Slow Smoked Rippchen anzubieten, dabei ist mir beim Lesen was lustiges aufgefallen:
"Zauberstab" heißt auf französisch tatsächlich "baguette magique", und ich lache seit 30 Minuten darüber


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 409699


Petri Minimax , und natürlich allen andern.
wo ich das Bild gerade sehe, was ist eigentlich aus Norbert geworden? schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gesehen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Fürwahr, ein weiser Rat! Vielen Herzlichen Dank, lieber dawurzelsepp, der stattliche Herr hier ist Dir zu Ehren!
> Anhang anzeigen 409699



Besten Dank werter Minimax ich fühle mich geehrt, muss ich doch noch eine Semmel ausn Gefrierfach tun.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Minimax , und natürlich allen andern.
> wo ich das Bild gerade sehe, was ist eigentlich aus Norbert geworden? schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gesehen


Ich hab dem guten Norb bereits letztes Jahr für seine treuen Dienste die Freiheit geschenkt. Was erinnert Dich speziell an diesem Bild an ihn?


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab dem guten Norb bereits letztes Jahr für seine treuen Dienste die Freiheit geschenkt. Was erinnert Dich speziell an diesem Bild an ihn?


  eigentlich Garnichts, Norbert kam mir gerade so in den Kopf, war ein sympathisches Fischchen  hoffen wir mal das es ihm gut geht


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> eigentlich Garnichts, Norbert kam mir gerade so in den Kopf, war ein sympathisches Fischchen  hoffen wir mal das es ihm gut geht


Lieber Thomas.

Au weia, ich war schon fuchsreufelswild, weil in der süffisanten Erwähnung von Stuntdöbel Norbert natürlich implizit die Vermutung steckt ich hätte den Fisch bereits gepostet bzw. Es wäre ein altes Photo.

Ich fürchte aber meine Wut war Unrecht, denn es sieht wirklich so aus als wäre der Fisch von heute der erste Dicke von Freitag aus dem Chubman thread ich habe gerade verärgert die Photos verglichen: Ich glaube Du hast recht. "Beide' Fische haben 52/53cm. Die Stelle stimmt auch:  Beide Bisse kamen im Abstand ca. 20m.
EDIT: Genau an der gleichen Stelle.
Ich stelle heute wenn ich zuhause bin die beiden Bilder nochmal in einem Post zur Allgemeinen Begutachtung zusammen- aber ich glaube schon jetzt sagen zu können, das es sich tatsächlich um einen Wiederfang  handelt.

Herzliche Grüsse
Minimax

Aber den hier hatte ich (glaub ich) noch nie am Band:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 409672


Ich schaue auf die netten Fotos , und erstaune mehr als über ein Alien-Raumschiff! 
Bei euch gibt es fahrende Geräteausstellungen, anscheinend sogar vollständige Gesamtsammlungen, ein wahres Traumschiff.
Dass die Ruten leicht gekürzt werden mussten, kann man bei dem Kahn allerdings verstehen!
Viel Spaß beim Suchen ...


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas.
> 
> Au weia, ich war schon fuchsreufelswild, weil in der süffisanten Erwähnung von Stuntdöbel Norbert natürlich implizit die Vermutung steckt ich hätte den Fisch bereits gepostet bzw. Es wäre ein altes Photo.
> 
> Ich fürchte aber meine Wut war Unrecht, denn es sieht wirklich so aus als wäre der Fisch von heute der erste Dicke von Freitag aus dem Chubman thread ich habe gerade verärgert die Photos verglichen: Ich glaube Du hast recht. "Beide' Fische haben 52/53cm. Die Stelle stimmt auch:  Beide Bisse kamen im Abstand ca. 20m.
> Ich stelle heute wenn ich zuhause bin die beiden Bilder nochmal in einem Post zur Allgemeinen Begutachtung zusammen- aber ich glaube schon jetzt sagen zu können, das es sich tatsächlich um einen Wiederfang  handelt.
> 
> Herzliche Grüsse
> Minimax
> 
> Aber den hier hatte ich (glaub ich) noch nie am Band:
> Anhang anzeigen 409715




sowas hatten wir zwei in der art glaube ich schon mal, ich drücke mich beim schreiben manchmal schei... aus  
neeeeee, ich würde und wollte Dir nix unterstellen , mir kam Norbert wirklich nur so im Kopf, fand es immer amüsant den Stuntdöbel.
und ich muss gestehen das ich den Chubman thread nur 2 mal besucht habe und deshalb auch nicht weiß was da für Bilder im umlauf sind, und Makellose Döbel sehen sowieso für mich immer gleich aus wenn sie Ungefär die selbe Größe haben.


----------



## Oerti

So ich bin jetzt auch wieder von meinem Trip zurück. Da ich mich in BB um Berlin noch nicht auskenne war ich wieder am selben Kanal wie Freitag und es gab auch eine ähnliche Ausbeute. Meine Stelle war leider schon besetzt da wir verschlafen hatten und erst um 9 am Wasser waren  somit mussten wir ein bisschen suchen und haben dann trotzdem ein schönes Plätzchen gefunden.
Heute waren sie auf jeden Fall zickiger aber wie gesagt, ein paar Fische konnte ich dem Kanal trotzdem entlocken. Auch wenn ich immer auf eine große Brasse hoffe und mittlerweile glaube dass es die nur in Märchen gibt, egal Hauptsache feedern und matchen, ich liebe es ;D und ich muss sagen die Plötzen hier sind wirklich super schön gefärbt.
Morgen werde ich nochmal in der Frühe angreifen trotz Wetterwechsel aber man muss seine freien Tage ja nutzen.

Ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntagabend


----------



## Los 2

Oerti schrieb:


> So ich bin jetzt auch wieder von meinem Trip zurück. Da ich mich in BB um Berlin noch nicht auskenne war ich wieder am selben Kanal wie Freitag und es gab auch eine ähnliche Ausbeute


An welchem Kanal warst du denn, ich überlege auch mehr in Brandenburg zu angeln. Bei uns in Sachsen ist es fast unmöglich eine Stelle zu finden an der mal keiner unbedingt baden muss, obwohl es ausdrücklich verboten ist, oder ein kleiner süßer Hund sich abkühlen muss. Da ist man dann noch böse wenn mann zu bedenken gibt, das hier eine Angel liegt und doch auf ein wenig Rücksicht hofft


----------



## Oerti

Hey Ho,
Das ist eigentlich der Lehnitzsee bei Oranienburg, an der Nord und Südseite gibt es jeweils einen Kanal, an der Nordseite auf jeden Fall auch mit Schleuse und ein bisschen Verkehr auf dem Wasser. Kannst du dir bei Google ja mal angucken


----------



## Los 2

Ich schau mir das mal an, bin schon am überlegen ob ich in einen Angelverein in Brandenburg eintreten soll um etwas flexibler zu sein. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das geht wenn mein Wohnsitz in Sachsen ist. Bin gerade dran das raus zu finden.


----------



## Schilfsänger

Für ein paar (12,00?) Euronen gibts die Brandenburgkarte.


----------



## Los 2

Ja ich weiss aber so einfach ist das nicht,das ist ja nur die Fischereiabgabe. Dann sind ja noch die Gewässer zu bezahlen. Und an der Stelle bin ich am überlegen ob es für mich lohnt in einen Verein einzutreten oder mit Tages oder Wochen Karte zu angeln


----------



## daci7

Ich hatte heute Licht und Schatten am großen Strom. Leider aber mehr Schatten und vor allem richtig viel Wind.
Alles find damit an, dass ich Doofkopp mich an eine neue Stelle gesetzt hab um neues Gerät auszuprobieren.







  ... niemals nie darf man mehr als eine Variable ändern! Anfängerfehler. Das ist doch keine Gesteswissenschaft hier. Man man man.
Dazu kam dann der bereits erwähnte Wind und zwar nicht zu knapp und, je nachdem wie man saß entweder von der Seite oder voll aufs Maul. Beides unangenehm zum Feedern finde ich.
Was auf der anderen Seite gut geklappt hat, dass war die Vorbereitung. Ich hatte ein ordentliches Arsenal an Rattenfallen am Start von 60-200g und L-XXXL Größe.




 Die ließen sich auch alle wunderbar mit dem neuen Prügel werfen - alleine die Rolle ging garnicht. Ich weiß ja, dass viele Leute so große Schlachtschiffe an ihren XXH Feeder fischen, die 7000er PENN Affinity hab ich zuhause aber direkt wieder an die brandungsrute geschraubt an die sie gehört.
Ebenfalls das Riverpod hat mich mal wieder voll überzeugt, das war ein richtig guter kauf!
Mich hat die Aktion der Rute auch positiv überrascht - klaro, spitzenbetont ist die natürlich, aber eben nicht Besenstiel mit Zitterspitze.




Nach dem Aufbauen habe ich erstmal 5-6 Körbe Futter eingebracht und dann die zweite Rute klargemacht ... RUMM, derber Einschlag mit anschließendem Chaos, da die zweite Rute quer über der Feeder lag ... fisch natürlich verloren. Und das sollte tatsächlich der einzige brauchbare Fisch gewesen sein, danach kamen nämlich die Grundeln. Und es kamen alle. Jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Sowas habe ich lange nicht mehr gehabt.

Zwei, drei positive Sachen hatte aber auch dies: 
1) Die Rute zeigt auch mit der 4oz Spitze zuverlässig die Bisse dieser Biester (geliefert wird mit 3, 4 und 5oz)




2) Ich hatte letztens solche pelletbänder mit Perle in meinem Warenkorb gefunden und drin gelassen - die sind echt klasse! Das ganze ist dann am normalen Haken schnell montiert  auch ohne Zange. Gefischt habe ich nurnoch Dumbells bzw. Eine Rute dann auch mit Grundel.








3) Die neue Rute ist sofort entschneidert und hat sich direkt mit den härtesten Gegnern im Rhein warmgeschossen. 
Gefischt habe ich im letzten 1/4 einer Buhne - leider hat sich dort zusätzlich zu den Grundeln auch etliches an Unrat gesammelt und ich habe 4 Körbe verloren bis ich nach ca. 2h auf den Buhnenkoof gewechselt bin. Gebracht hat dies allerdings wenig außer mehr Wind im Gesicht. Ich werde aber auch diese Stelle nochmal heimsuchen, dann aber mit der KöFi-Rute oder Spinne. Bei so vielen Grundeln muss da eigendlich Zander stehen.




Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> danach kamen nämlich die Grundeln. Und es kamen alle. Jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Sowas habe ich lange nicht mehr gehabt.


Grundelpetri. Ich könnte da Minimax seine Grundelpfanne empfehlen. Soll ein durchaus empfehlenswertes Fischgericht sein.

Gruß Jason

Edit: Danke für den Interessanten Bericht deines Angeltages.  Ich bin heute der Rotpunktdöbeljagt nachgegangen und das mit Erfolg. Was anderes gibt unser Vereinsflüsschen nicht her.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde, es hat ja mal wieder ordentlich gerummst quer durch die Lande.

Am Morgen war ich fusseln und gegen Abend bei einem Rinnsal in der Nähe um vielleicht einen Stichling zu erwischen. 
Das hat leider nicht geklappt, es gab nur Microplötz und Gründling. Unglaublich in was für winzigen Gräben die klarkommen.


----------



## Minimax

#Doppeldöbel
#Wiederfang

Nabend Jungs,

ich habs wie versprochen nachgeprüft: Es besteht kein Zweifel, bei dem Fisch den ich am Freitag fing und dem Moppelchen von heute, das ich dem lieben dawurzelsepp widmete, handelt es sich um dasselbe Individuum. Länge und Kondition stimmen, und selbst die Anbissstelle ist auf den Quadratmeter gleich.  Seht den Fisch selbst, ich habe die Indikatoren markiert:

Hier der Fisch vom Freitag, beachtet bitte die Hervorhebungen und Markierungen um den Kiemendeckel, die Schmarre um das Waidloch mit dem vertikalen verheilten "Schmiss" der klein nachgewachsenen Schuppen, sowie die spezifische Ausprägung der Seitenlinienschuppen an der Schwanzwurzel:





Hier der dawurzelseppfisch von heute Nachmittag, mit den gleichen Hervorhebungen:





Es gibt sicher noch eine Unzahl weiterer Übereinstimmungen. Ich hoffe, der Wiederfang nach nur 48h schmälert die Widmung für dawurzelsepp nicht- bloß gut das ich durch Zufall darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, um ein Haar hätte ich den schönen Döbel doppelt bei rustaweli `s Chubman Döbelist challenge eingestellt- Das hätte sehr peinlich werden können.
Egal, wie es nun zu dieser Identifikation gekommen ist, ich glaube wir können annehmen, das es sich um denselben Fisch handelt. Was meint ihr?

hg
Minimax


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> #Doppeldöbel
> #Wiederfang
> 
> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> ich habs wie versprochen nachgeprüft: Es besteht kein Zweifel, bei dem Fisch den ich am Freitag fing und dem Moppelchen von heute, das ich dem lieben dawurzelsepp widmete, handelt es sich um dasselbe Individuum. Länge und Kondition stimmen, und selbst die Anbissstelle ist auf den Quadratmeter gleich.  Seht den Fisch selbst, ich habe die Indikatoren markiert:
> 
> Hier der Fisch vom Freitag, beachtet bitte die Hervorhebungen und Markierungen um den Kiemendeckel, die Schmarre um das Waidloch mit dem vertikalen verheilten "Schmiss" der klein nachgewachsenen Schuppen, sowie die spezifische Ausprägung der Seitenlinienschuppen an der Schwanzwurzel:
> Anhang anzeigen 409749
> 
> 
> Hier der dawurzelseppfisch von heute Nachmittag, mit den gleichen Hervorhebungen:
> Anhang anzeigen 409750
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, der Wiederfang nach nur 48h schmälert die Widmung für dawurzelsepp nicht- bloß gut das ich durch Zufall darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, um ein Haar hätte ich den schönen Döbel doppelt bei rustaweli `s Chubman Döbelist challenge eingestellt- Das hätte sehr peinlich werden können.
> Egal, wie es nun zu dieser Identifikation gekommen ist, ich glaube wir können annehmen, das es sich um denselben Fisch handelt. Was meint ihr?
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Ob der Fisch *dich* auch wieder erkannt hat ?


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ob der Fisch *dich* auch wieder erkannt hat ?


Oh, da ich nun weiß, wo er wohnt, und da er aus seinen Fehlern nicht klug wird, bin ich mir sicher, das er mich auch in Zukunft immer besser kennenlernen wird...


----------



## Mescalero

#bleivergessen

Irgendetwas vergesse ich immer! Brille, Papiere, Köder, Feuer....you name it.
Gestern die Bleie. Erst habe ich eine Arterienklemme zweckentfremdet und wurde mit übelsten Tüddeln bestraft.
Aber der Karabiner des Schlüsselbundes funzte eimannfrei! Wahrscheinlich stimmt sogar das Gewicht von 10g.


----------



## Niklas32

Guten Abend und Petri Heil allen Ükeln. 

Auch ich habe es heute ans Wasser geschafft. Neben der üblichen Feedermontage habe ich auch die OCC mit Pose und Wurm zu Wasser gelassen. 







Ziel sollte ein Streifendöbel für die Challenge sein. 
Am Wurm tat sich nichts. Nebenbei konnte ich die ersten Plötzen beim Feedern verhaften. Diese hatte heute alle Einheitsgröße. Hier mal zwei Exemplare. 











Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal einen Streifendöbel beim Feedern gefangen habe. Es muss lange her sein. Aber ausgerechnet heute, wo es mit der OCC auf eben diese gehen sollte, hing plötzlich einer am Haken. 






Ich habe diesen See schon 5-6 mal beangelt und noch nie einen Barsch dort gehabt. 
Kurzentschlossen blieb die Feederrute erstmal draußen und der Spot wurde ausgiebig mit dem Wurm abgesucht. Nichts. Kein noch so kleiner Zupfer war zu vernehmen. Naja, vllt ein Einzelgänger und Zufallsfang. 
Einige Plötzen später, hing allerdings der nächste Barsch an der Feederrute   Naja. Was soll’s 
Insgesamt gab es ein knappes Dutzend hübscher Plötzen und die beiden Zufallsfänge


----------



## geomas

Danke für die vielen schönen Berichte und Petri heil in alle Richtungen!

Ich war heute Abend recht spät am Fluß nebenan (hatte noch einen durchziehenden Regenschauer abgewartet) und es wieder mit der kurzen leichten Feederrute versucht.

Ausprobiert habe ich eine Vorfütterung mit Pellets (Mix von etwa 2-6mm, diverse Sorten) per „Jail-Feeder” (Neuzugang). Mit der zierlichen Acolyte 9ft ließ sich der Medium-Korb in 20gr noch absolut problemlos werfen. Man kann die Dinger zu 2/3 mit Pellets, Castern oder Partikeln füllen, mit etwas Grundfutter oder Liquibread verschließen und ab gehts. Diese „Füllung” kriege ich mit normalen Futterkörben nicht gut hin.





20gr-Medium-„Jail”-Korb. Mit einer etwas kräftigeren Rute hätte ich die 30gr-Large-Ausführung nutzen können.
Als Hakenköder habe ich Breadpunch, später auch Maden und Caster und Kombinationen daraus angeboten.
Mal hing ein kleines 7gr-Würfelblei am Seitenarm, mal ein Micro-Drahtkorb mit LiquiBread.

Es biß recht gut, einer Güster folgten viele sehr kleine Plötz, erst später gab es dann noch ein etwas besseres Rotauge, weitere Güstern und noch nen Ukelei. Einen Stock und einen schon ausgehärteten großen Twister (der muß da sehr lange gelegen haben) konnte ich ebenfalls landen.





Es war wieder phantastisch am Wasser, angenehme Temperaturen, nicht zu viel Wind, keine Mücken und heute auch kaum Lärm.
Da ist es mir dann ehrlich gesagt auch egal, daß keine „besseren Fische” beißen.

Vielleicht klappts morgen Abend mit einem weiteren Ansitz.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri werter Minimax zum  erfolgreichen Widerfang.

Ich bin gestern nicht mehr ans Wasser und hab mich dem Garten gewittmet, Wasser für die Zahlreichen Gemüse Pflanzen war bitter nötig doch wen ich bedenke wie es diese Nacht geschüttet hat wäre ich besser ans Wasser.


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> Hat einer eine Pin von Zander Pit (Peter Taudor)??



Moin Heinz, ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht und mir die Centrepin von "Zanderpit" angeschaut. Handwerklich gesehen muss ich sagen, ist das eine top Arbeit. Die Centrepin, die er baut, sind ohne Zweifel von hoher handwerklicher Qualität. Dagegen erscheint der Preis seiner Centrepins gegen die aus "Fernost" eigentlich mehr als bescheiden. In Sammlerkreisen werden manche Modelle jetzt schon deutlicher höher als der Verkaufswert gehandelt.

Anglerberichte dazu schwärmen geradezu von den Centrepins von Peter Taudor. Ich besitze keine, aber ich glaube, ich werde mir so eine zulegen.

Ich habe in einem Video gehört, dass er aufgrund gesundheitlicher Probleme nicht mehr produzieren konnte, aber einen Nachfolger gefunden hat, der das angeblich weiterführt.


Minimax, ich glaube, das ist der Zwillingsbruder von dem anderen. 

Petri nochmals zu deinem schönen Döbelfang!


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Mahlzeit Männer!

Sobald ich mich mit einem aufwändig selbst zubereitetem Gericht gestärkt habe...
	

		
			
		

		
	





tue ich es dawurzelsepp gleich und schwinge die Sense, der Garten sieht aus!

Aber dann, wenn es ein bisschen wärmer ist, setze ich mich an den kleinen Bach und werfe Maiskörner ins Wasser. Vielleicht erwische ich eine Karausche, auch wenn die Aussichten denkbar schlecht sind. 
Außerdem hat ein Vereinskollege hier (angeblich) letztes Jahr eine Nase gefangen. 
Und wenn nur Plötz und Giebel beißen - auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Mescalero

So, wieder daheim. 
Es hat funktioniert, nach einem kleinen Karpfen und einer Rotfeder ist mir tatsächlich eine Karausche an den Haken. Ich habe jetzt ewig lang Schuppen gezählt usw., das ist kein Giebel, würde ich sagen. 

Später gab es noch ein Rotäuglein und eine weitere Rotfeder, dann war es aus. Keine Aktivität am Köder mehr, stattdessen hektisches Herumflitzen an der Oberfläche und Wellen größerer Fische. Vielleicht ein Hecht? Die gibt es hier jedenfalls zur Genüge und wenn man Friedfische anfüttert, füttert man indirekt auch die Räuber an.

Vielleicht gehe ich gegen Abend noch mal los und lese dem Sportsfreund die Leviten. So geht's ja wohl nicht!


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ewig lang Schuppen gezählt usw., das ist kein Giebel, würde ich sagen.


Ich bin doch mehr für einen schönen Giebel, irre mich aber gerne.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die konvexe Rückenflosse und die goldige Farbe sprechen für Karausche.
Optisch etwas "giebelig" aber für mich Karausche.


----------



## Mescalero

Ja und ich habe 33 Schuppen gezählt, Giebel haben wohl max. 32. Der erste Strahl der Rückenflosse war weich, das spricht auch eher für eine Karausche.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero 
Ob Giebel oder Karausche, auf jeden Fall ein wunderschöner Fisch. Petri Heil dazu


Mescalero schrieb:


> stattdessen hektisches Herumflitzen an der Oberfläche und Wellen größerer Fische. Vielleicht ein Hecht?


Das kenne ich nur zugut von den Teichen. Auf alle Fälle ein Räuber der die Herde aufmischt. Hin und wieder habe ich das Glück den Kameraden mit der Spinnrute dazwischen rauszuholen. Aber es dauert nicht lange, dann ist der nächste schon am Start. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Mescalero und allen andern die am Wasser waren oder noch sind.

Ich war ja gestern auch auf Brassen Mission, der Reinfall, kein biss kein nix und Bullenwarm so das ich nach 3 Stunden Feierabend gemacht habe.

und heute die selbe Mission, nach 11 Stunden(auf dem Rucksackstuhl) kann ich 2 Brassen bisse vermelden die ich vergeigt habe und einen der mir abging, konnte ihn aber sehen 
dann der ober Hammer, es tat sich nichts und mein Handy meldete sich, hallo hier ihre Gewerkschaft, wollte mal fragen ob sie Zufrieden mit uns sind? ich ja... und Biss auf Rute Nr.2 Tulip, das Teil machte die Biege als ob es kein Morgen gibt, und ich hatte die Mutti in der Leitung, Sie ja dann ist ja alles ok, Patsch Vorfach gerissen, auf Wiederhören. Ich hätte Heulen können, es war was richtig großes ich gehe davon aus das es wider ein Wels war.
naja, vorbei.
kurz noch mal zum Anfang, als ich heute morgen dort an gekommen bin sah es mit dem Wetter nicht gut aus, und so ging ich nur mit einer Rute und Kescher kurz zu den Döbeln um guten morgen zu sagen, die waren wenigsten freundlich und haben mir den Schneider erspart. 

von Holland kommt meist nix gutes, aber es zog vor bei und wurde schön.




und die wollten nicht





aber auf denen ist verlas


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sobald ich mich mit einem aufwändig selbst zubereitetem Gericht gestärkt habe...


Da hast du dir ja echt Mühe gegeben. 
Stell das mal in "Was habt ihr leckeres gekocht" ein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Mescalero und allen andern die am Wasser waren oder noch sind.
> 
> Ich war ja gestern auch auf Brassen Mission, der Reinfall, kein biss kein nix und Bullenwarm so das ich nach 3 Stunden Feierabend gemacht habe.
> 
> und heute die selbe Mission, nach 11 Stunden(auf dem Rucksackstuhl) kann ich 2 Brassen bisse vermelden die ich vergeigt habe und einen der mir abging, konnte ihn aber sehen
> dann der ober Hammer, es tat sich nichts und mein Handy meldete sich, hallo hier ihre Gewerkschaft, wollte mal fragen ob sie Zufrieden mit uns sind? ich ja... und Biss auf Rute Nr.2 Tulip, das Teil machte die Biege als ob es kein Morgen gibt, und ich hatte die Mutti in der Leitung, Sie ja dann ist ja alles ok, Patsch Vorfach gerissen, auf Wiederhören. Ich hätte Heulen können, es war was richtig großes ich gehe davon aus das es wider ein Wels war.
> naja, vorbei.
> kurz noch mal zum Anfang, als ich heute morgen dort an gekommen bin sah es mit dem Wetter nicht gut aus, und so ging ich nur mit einer Rute und Kescher kurz zu den Döbeln um guten morgen zu sagen, die waren wenigsten freundlich und haben mir den Schneider erspart.
> 
> von Holland kommt meist nix gutes, aber es zog vor bei und wurde schön.
> Anhang anzeigen 409807
> 
> und die wollten nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 409808
> 
> 
> aber auf denen ist verlas
> Anhang anzeigen 409810
> Anhang anzeigen 409811


Döbel Petri, lieber Thomas. 11 Stunden hast du unserem schönen Hobby auf deinem Rucksackstuhl geopfert? Das nenne ich mal eine Glanzleistung.
In 11 Stunden könnte ich sehr viel Erde durchsieben.




Am Donnerstag steht in Hessen ein weiterer Feiertag an. Dann will ich auch mal wieder los, aber keine Ahnung wohin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Thomas. !
Die Gewerkschaft ist auch wichtig, isso. Schade um den Wels oder was auch immer das war. Bei den Döbeln knackst du die 60 bald, ganz sicher!


----------



## Finke20

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Sehr schöne Fische habt ihr wieder gefangen , ich bin begeistert von euren erfolgen.
Ich muss unbedingt ans Wasser .


----------



## Gert-Show

Mescalero Ich plädiere bei deinem Fang auch auf Karausche. Die Rückenflosse ist eindeutig.


----------



## Jannik27

Petri Heil euch allen!
Auch ich habe am Wochenende die Feederrute geschwungen und ein paar Brassen überlistet.
Das war am Fluss.
Mein Hausgewässer (Bagger-See) lässt mich momentan leider hängen.. bis vor 2 Jahren konnten wir hier regelmäßig gut Brassen fangen und auch sehr gut Stippen. Im Winter folgte ein Karpfenbesatz und alles änderte sich.
Auf Grund gibt es nur noch ‚Zufalls‘-Bisse und beim Stippen ist man mit 8-10 Fischen schon gut dabei. Vielleicht hat jemand schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und hat Tipps woran es liegen könnte oder was man ändern sollte..?

Hoffe die Frage ist hier nicht Fehl am Platz!

In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil!


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> So, wieder daheim.
> Es hat funktioniert, nach einem kleinen Karpfen und einer Rotfeder ist mir tatsächlich eine Karausche an den Haken. Ich habe jetzt ewig lang Schuppen gezählt usw., das ist kein Giebel, würde ich sagen.
> 
> Später gab es noch ein Rotäuglein und eine weitere Rotfeder, dann war es aus. Keine Aktivität am Köder mehr, stattdessen hektisches Herumflitzen an der Oberfläche und Wellen größerer Fische. Vielleicht ein Hecht? Die gibt es hier jedenfalls zur Genüge und wenn man Friedfische anfüttert, füttert man indirekt auch die Räuber an.
> 
> Vielleicht gehe ich gegen Abend noch mal los und lese dem Sportsfreund die Leviten. So geht's ja wohl nicht!


Ich persönlich halte den Fisch für einen Giebel. Zum einen bin ich bei drei mal zählen jedes Mal auf 31 Schuppen gekommen. Was den Giebel ja durchaus möglich machen würde. 
Zum anderen fehlt mir einfach die für eine Karausche signifikante Verfärbung auf der Schwanzwurzel. 
Durch die leicht konvexe Rückenflosse bin ich mir allerdings auch nicht so recht sicher. Für mich sieht er aber einfach typisch giebelig aus 

Insgesamt aber einfach ein toller Fisch. 
Petri auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen.


----------



## Joe Overlander

Petri an alle!

Gestern war ich auch nochmal am Wasser. Um meine Bissverwertung zu optimieren habe ich mir noch schnell zwei Schlaufenmontagen gebunden, habe mir tags zuvor noch ein kleines Feederkörbchen (30g) und eine Dose Maden im örtlichen Raiffeisenmarkt geholt - und war total optimistisch 

Also Kinder ins Bett gebracht, allen Kram in den Fahrradanhänger und ab an die Sieg. Naja Pustekuchen. Nix. Absolut nix. Ausser diverse springende Forellen.
Dabei war ich ziemlich stolz auf Platzauswahl und mein selbstgemischtes Futter und hatte ja eigenlich auf Rotaugen spekuliert...







Naja-immerhin war ich am Wasser 

Vielleicht kann ich mich am nächsten WE entschneidern .


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern!

Thomas. - sehr beeindruckend, Deine Döbelei! Hoffentlich klappts das nächste Mal mit den End-Brassen und dem geheimnisvollen Kraftprotz.

Mescalero - erstmal schön, daß Dein Mais-Plan aufgegangen ist! Ich bin mal wieder unsicher, zähle 32 Schuppen, die nach außen gewölbte Rückenflosse spricht für ne Karausche, die Farbe kenne ich so eher von Giebeln. Die Rückenflosse gibt für mich den Ausschlag.


----------



## geomas

Nur kurz, weil jetzt noch etwas Schreibtisch-Arbeit ansteht: ich war heute Abend mal wieder am Wasser. 






Leider gab es zu Beginn einen heftigen Regenguß, auf den ich nicht vorbereitet war.

Zu stur und/oder zu dumm um abzubrechen habe ich dann mit relativ nassen Klamotten weitergeangelt. Immerhin war es nicht windig, sonst hätte ich wohl gefroren wie Sau. 





Also ran an die Fischis! Die bissen auch ganz gut, drei Plötz von umme 20 konnte ich in kurzer Zeit auf Breadpunch erwischen. 
Habe dann Rute Nr. 2 startklar gemacht, einen 10mm-Wafter weiter draußen geparkt. Wie vermutet biß es „kurz” besser, immer wieder Zupfer an der 1oz Spitze der von einem geschickten Ükel reparierten Tri-Cast Pond Wand. Als nächstes biß zu meiner Überraschung ein Brassen von knapp Ü40, der ließ sich nach 3 Sekunden Kopfschütteln rankurbeln wie ein feuchter Lappen.





Die Färbung schwankt hier bei Brassen wie auch bei Plötz von Fisch zu Fisch. 

Zwei weitere Brassenkontakte gab es noch, beide in Nahdistanz, beide Fische stiegen sehr schnell aus und hinterließen nur einen kräftigen Klumpen Schleim an der Mono. Dann gab es noch weitere Plötz und zwei Güstern. Zum Schluß hin habe ich es noch kurz mit einem 5gr-DS-Blei anstelle des 10gr-Micro-Korbs versucht (beide am „festen Seitenarm”) und dies machte die Angelei spürbar direkter, schneller, effektiver - so mein Eindruck.
Das muß ich noch mal austesten.


----------



## Dace

Da sind ja wieder schöne Fänge und Fische zusammen gekommen - Petri - besonders Thomas. mit seinen  kapitalen Döbeln, super Fische!

Jason, du solltest lieber Anfutter oder Maden sieben - das könnte mehr Spaß bringen 

Schöner Bericht und klasse Fotos geomas, Petri zur Brasse!

Ich bin auch nochmal ans Flüsschen gefahren, ich wollte noch die Alan Brown Barbel 11', die ich im Frühjahr gebunden hatte, sowieso noch mal einweihen. Passend dazu habe ich die Hardy Conquest Centrepin 4 inches mit Schnur gespult.

Da ich heute etwas spät dran war, habe ich mich entschlossen nur eine Stelle zu befischen. Am Gewässer angekommen habe ich als Start erstmal zwei Hände voll mit Pellets als Anfutter eingeworfen.

Dann in Ruhe das Gerät montiert: An die Alan Brown Barbel 11' / 1 lb 6 oz TC kam besagte Centrepin, 70 cm Vorfach FC, 8er PD Barbel Specialist, 14er Halibutt als Köder am Haar.

Als nach zwei Stunden trotz Nachfüttern immer noch kein Biss zeigte, wechselte ich wieder von Pellet auf Käse. Es war fast identisch wie beim letzten mal, der Biss kam nach wenigen Minuten. Der Bissanzeiger piepte kurz, die Rutenspitze ruckte vor und zurück,  vor und zurück - ohne Zweifel, der Fisch hatte den Köder genommen und kam stromauf. Anschlag und richtig, der Fisch war schon sehr nah an meinem Sitzplatz und stand nun stur auf Grund.

Durch moderaten Druck konnte ich den Fisch zum Bewegen animieren, dass ging so eine ganze Weile, bis ich ihn schließlich im Kescher und dann auf der Abhakmatte hatte. Eine schöne Barbe und die Rute war nun auch eingeweiht.










Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde,

man soviele Fische und bei mir ist nicht ein Zeitfenster zu erkennen...

Thomas. ich drück dir die Daumen für den nächsten Ansitz und dann schalte das Handy aus dann klappt das

Mescalero ich zähle auch 32 Schuppen toller Fisch

Joe Overlaner Dabei war ich ziemlich stolz auf Platzauswahl und mein selbstgemischtes Futter und hatte ja eigenlich auf Rotaugen spekuliert..

Na das Plätzchen schaut doch gut aus, vielleicht beim nächsten mal mit einer Rute ein wenig probieren, also eine auf Grun un ie andere mit Pose wäre ein Versuch wert.

geomas schöne Ecken zum befischen hast du da und der Brassen schaut auch nicht schlecht aus 

Dace Petri Heil zur Ruteneinweihung und dann mit so einer schönen Barbe


drückt mir die Daumen das sich noch ein Zeitfenster diese Woche öffnet



Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

Ich habe heute meine neue xh-Feeder spontan neu verheiratet und bin recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis!




Da will ich mal hoffen, dass ich das frisch vermählte Pärchen noch diese Woche antesten kann!
Funfact: bei der Preston Extremity lag sogar eine Alu (!) Ersatzspule bei. Das ist etwas, was ich mir bei so vielen Rollen wünsche ... und gerade bei dieser einen Rolle nicht brauchen werde. Die Spule habe ich jetzt mit 0.12er Matrix submerge befüllt und 35er Schlagschnur angeknotet. Damit sollte ich gewappnet sein!

Achja - ich habe es auch geschafft ein wenig Ordnung in meine Rattenfallen-Sammlung zu bringen. Da ist irgendwie doch mehr Kram vorhanden als man denkt ...




Die Auswahl im Falteimer schleppe ich meist mit an den Rhein (und auch zurück  wenns gut läuft).
Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri Dace zum wieder einmal traumhaften B-Fisch, geomas - du angelst den Bach leer wie ein Rolex Uhrwerk: zuverlässig und egal bei welchem Wetter, zu welcher Jahreszeit und mit welcher Ausrüstung, ich kann nur immer wieder staunen.
Joe Overlander Das wird schon, einfach dranbleiben. Irgendwann zahlt sich die Hartnäckigkeit und Geduld aus.

Ein Nachtrag zum Karauschengiebel: jetzt habe ich mir das Foto nochmal in richtig groß am PC angeschaut, es sind 32 Schuppen und damit ist beides möglich. Den dunklen Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel zeigen wohl nur sehr junge Karauschen, der scheidet als Identifikationsmerkmal wohl aus. 
Es bleibt die Rückenflosse. Giebel besitzen 21-26 Strahlen, davon drei Hartstrahlen. Karauschen haben 15-25 Strahlen. Ich habe 18 gezählt, was wieder ein Indiz für die Karausche ist. 
Wahrscheinlich ist es ein Mischling, der Uropa war ein Karpfen, die Oma eine Karausche, Papa ein Giebel und bei der Linie der Mutter weiß es niemand so genau....


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> @Thomas. mit seinen kapitalen Döbeln, super Fische!


besten Dank, das lob gebe ich doppelt zurück an deine Barben  einfach ein Traum. (tausche 3 ü50er Döbel gegen 1 ü70er Barbe   )


----------



## Professor Tinca

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Zum anderen fehlt mir einfach die für eine Karausche signifikante Verfärbung auf der Schwanzwurzel.



Damit muss ich mal aufräumen.
Ich hab über die Jahre Karauschen im vierstelligen Bereich geangelt aber den schwarzen Fleck an der Schwanzwurzel hatten nur ein oder zwei Prozent der Fische und wenn dann waren es kleine Exemplare.
Der Fleck ist kein festes Merkmal aller Karauschenstämme - und derer gibt es mMn sehr viele. Sie unterscheiden sich schon in der Farbe(helles weißgold, fast schon silbrig in sehr trübem Wasser bis bronze in klarem Wasser. Auch die Anzahl der Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie, Form(tellerrund bis leicht hochrückig)und Kopfform(inkl. Maulgröße) variieren von einem lokalen Stamm zum anderen.

Ein paar Beispiele:


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Nur kurz, weil jetzt noch etwas Schreibtisch-Arbeit ansteht: ich war heute Abend mal wieder am Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leider gab es zu Beginn einen heftigen Regenguß, auf den ich nicht vorbereitet war.
> 
> Zu stur und/oder zu dumm um abzubrechen habe ich dann mit relativ nassen Klamotten weitergeangelt. Immerhin war es nicht windig, sonst hätte ich wohl gefroren wie Sau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ran an die Fischis! Die bissen auch ganz gut, drei Plötz von umme 20 konnte ich in kurzer Zeit auf Breadpunch erwischen.
> Habe dann Rute Nr. 2 startklar gemacht, einen 10mm-Wafter weiter draußen geparkt. Wie vermutet biß es „kurz” besser, immer wieder Zupfer an der 1oz Spitze der von einem geschickten Ükel reparierten Tri-Cast Pond Wand. Als nächstes biß zu meiner Überraschung ein Brassen von knapp Ü40, der ließ sich nach 3 Sekunden Kopfschütteln rankurbeln wie ein feuchter Lappen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Färbung schwankt hier bei Brassen wie auch bei Plötz von Fisch zu Fisch.
> 
> Zwei weitere Brassenkontakte gab es noch, beide in Nahdistanz, beide Fische stiegen sehr schnell aus und hinterließen nur einen kräftigen Klumpen Schleim an der Mono. Dann gab es noch weitere Plötz und zwei Güstern. Zum Schluß hin habe ich es noch kurz mit einem 5gr-DS-Blei anstelle des 10gr-Micro-Korbs versucht (beide am „festen Seitenarm”) und dies machte die Angelei spürbar direkter, schneller, effektiver - so mein Eindruck.
> Das muß ich noch mal austesten.


Petri geomas 

Georg magst du mir (uns) etwas zu dem wunderschönen 2. Bild verraten?
Kamera, Objektiv, Blende, Zeit, Iso würde mich sehr interessieren und ob du am PC nachbearbeitet hast?

Ganz lieben Dank!


----------



## Niklas32

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Damit muss ich mal aufräumen.
> Ich hab über die Jahre Karauschen im vierstelligen Bereich geangelt aber den schwarzen Fleck an der Schwanzwurzel hatten nur ein oder zwei Prozent der Fische und wenn dann waren es kleine Exemplare.
> Der Fleck ist kein festes Merkmal aller Karauschenstämme - und derer gibt es mMn sehr viele. Sie unterscheiden sich schon in Farbe(helles weißgold, fast schon silbrig in sehr trübem Wasser bis bronze in klarem Wasser. Auch die Anzahl der Schuppen auf der Seitenlienie, Form(tellerrund bis leicht hochrückig)und Kopfform(inkl. Maulgröße) variieren von einem lokalen Stamm zum anderen.
> Nur die
> 
> Ein paar Beispiele:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409861
> Anhang anzeigen 409862
> Anhang anzeigen 409863
> Anhang anzeigen 409864
> Anhang anzeigen 409865
> Anhang anzeigen 409866


Interessant  
Danke für die Aufklärung. 
Auch interessant wie sich die Spezies scheinbar regional unterscheidet. Neben der viel dunkleren Farbe, wiesen auch alle meine Karauschen eine Verfärbung auf. Aber vielleicht waren ja auch einfach ein paar meiner Giebel Karauschen


----------



## Minimax

Moin Jungs,
Da sind ja wieder herrliche Fische gefangen worden, herzliches Petri in die Runde und danke für die vielen schönen Berichte und Bilder,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri zur Käseliebhaberin mit Barteln dran, lieber Dace  und danke für den schönen Bericht.
Interessant, wie schnell die Köderumstellung den Erfolg gebracht hat. Hättest Du auch einen 3. oder 4. Köder dabei gehabt?

daci7 - Glückwunsch zur Preston-Rolle. Ich habe die Extremity in 520 und 620 und bin (ein wenig) überrascht, daß die 520 Dir an der starken Sportex groß genug ist. Ich hätte vermutet, daß so ne Rute nach noch größeren Rollen schreit.
Deine Meinung zum Thema vollwertige E-Spulen teile ich.



#karausche

Den legendären Schwanzwurzelfleck habe ich noch nie gesehen.
An eine Färbung* wie in Angelbüchern (Zeichnungen) glaube ich mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr.
Danke für den Hinweis auf die Zahl Flossenstrahlen der Rückenflosse, Mescalero - das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, ein sehr guter Tipp.


*) ich meinte den „Petrifleck” an der Schwanzwurzel


----------



## geomas

Skott schrieb:


> Petri geomas
> 
> Georg magst du mir (uns) etwas zu dem wunderschönen 2. Bild verraten?
> Kamera, Objektiv, Blende, Zeit, Iso würde mich sehr interessieren und ob du am PC nachbearbeitet hast?
> 
> Ganz lieben Dank!



Klar, gerne. Meist habe ich eine kompakte Fuji-Kamera beim Angeln dabei (X30, X100, X100t), gestern nur das alte Telefon (iPhone7).
Damit habe ich das obere Bild gemacht. Am Computer (In PS) habe ich das Original minimal gedreht und beschnitten, dann in ColorEfex4 eine leichte Vignette (Zentrum etwa unten rechts an den Seerosen) drübergelegt und leicht den Filter ProContrast. Evtl. habe ich manuell die Wolken noch etwas nachbelichtet. Das war es glaube ich, vielleicht noch ganz leichte Schärfung und dann „Sichern fürs Web”.
Das sind alles Sachen, die ich so auch in der chemiebasierten Dunkelkammer praktiziere.

Automatisierte 1Klick-Filter benutze ich nie und retouchiere aus Prinzip keine Dinge (Windräder, Müll, poppende Hunde) aus meinen Fotos heraus.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Hättest Du auch einen 3. oder 4. Köder dabei gehabt?



Danke geomas 

Hatte ich dabei, zwei Sorten Paste, paar Boilies und immer eine Box mit ausgewählten Kunstködern - man weiß nie, was kommt.



geomas schrieb:


> Den legendären Schwanzwurzelfleck habe ich noch nie gesehen.



Kann ich bestätigen, habe ich hier und da auch gefangen.



geomas schrieb:


> An eine Färbung wie in Angelbüchern (Zeichnungen) glaube ich mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr.



Ja, die Karausche kommt mit sehr unterschiedlichen Färbungen daher. Ich mag die goldene Färbung sehr.






Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Danke, Roland, ich meinte mit „Färbung aus dem Angelbuch” den Schwanzwurzelfleck: einen Fleck wie im Angelbuch sah ich nie. Vielleicht ist der von den Grafikern/Illustratoren hervorgehoben worden wie die Wolken auf dem Wetterbild oben ;-)
Karauschen sind meiner Meinung nach gerade in kleinen Exemplaren die schönsten Fische in heimischen Gewässern.
Auch junge Rotfedern sind einfach traumhaft schön.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> ich meinte mit „Färbung aus dem Angelbuch” den Schwanzwurzelfleck:



Habe ich wohl was falsch gelesen. Aber so richtig erinnern kann ich mich bei Illustrationen an den Schwanzwurzelfleck auch nicht. Auf Fotos habe ich den Fleck schon gesehen.



geomas schrieb:


> Auch junge Rotfedern sind einfach traumhaft schön.



Ja, da gebe ich dir recht, sind wundervoll gefärbt. Auch das Angeln mit der Pose und Centrepin und aufgelegter Pose auf Rotfedern liebe ich.

Tight lines


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Klar, gerne. Meist habe ich eine kompakte Fuji-Kamera beim Angeln dabei (X30, X100, X100t), gestern nur das alte Telefon (iPhone7).
> Damit habe ich das obere Bild gemacht. Am Computer (In PS) habe ich das Original minimal gedreht und beschnitten, dann in ColorEfex4 eine leichte Vignette (Zentrum etwa unten rechts an den Seerosen) drübergelegt und leicht den Filter ProContrast. Evtl. habe ich manuell die Wolken noch etwas nachbelichtet. Das war es glaube ich, vielleicht noch ganz leichte Schärfung und dann „Sichern fürs Web”.
> Das sind alles Sachen, die ich so auch in der chemiebasierten Dunkelkammer praktiziere.
> 
> Automatisierte 1Klick-Filter benutze ich nie und retouchiere aus Prinzip keine Dinge (Windräder, Müll, poppende Hunde) aus meinen Fotos heraus.


Ganz lieben Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung lieber Georg!


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Ja, die Karausche kommt mit sehr unterschiedlichen Färbungen daher. Ich mag die goldene Färbung sehr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409880
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Sind einfach wunderschöne Fische. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Heute lag der neue Askari Katalog im Briefkasten und beim durchblättern sind mir zwei Produkte ins Auge gestochen: Einmal eine Sichel für den Kescherstab, Seite 303 Pos. 12 Bestell Nr. 132785.08.303 und für die Freunde der feinen Angelei mit Gebimmel eine Auswahl an Glöckchen.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> ge gestochen: Einmal eine Sichel für den Kescherstab, Seite 303 Pos. 12 Bestell Nr. 132785.08.303



Diese Sichel habe ich.
Macht sich gut wenn mal Schilfstängel o.ä. Unkraut im Weg sind.


----------



## Tricast

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese Sichel habe ich.
> Macht sich gut wenn mal Schilfstängel o.ä. Unkraut im Weg sind.



Deswegen habe ich es mal erwähnt. Vielleicht kennen einige das noch nicht. Ich bin auch immer dankbar wenn mir was gezeigt wird und vor allem habe ich dann einen konkreten Ansprechpartner wenn das Schrott war. Das lässt sich hier doch wunderbar breittreten, für irgendwas muss ja der Tröööööt gut sein.   

Wir haben zwei Rollen bestellt, mal sehen wie die sich machen. Wurden ja in Gieselwerder angepriesen wie Sauerbier, nicht wahr D.. . 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir haben zwei Rollen bestellt, mal sehen wie die sich machen



Welche denn?


----------



## Mescalero

Ich war heute in Sachen Salmoniden aktiv, was eigentlich nicht hierher gehört. Wenn man allerdings sieht, was einem mitunter als Salmonide untergejubelt wird, schon.


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich es mal erwähnt. Vielleicht kennen einige das noch nicht. Ich bin auch immer dankbar wenn mir was gezeigt wird und vor allem habe ich dann einen konkreten Ansprechpartner wenn das Schrott war. Das lässt sich hier doch wunderbar breittreten, für irgendwas muss ja der Tröööööt gut sein.
> 
> Wir haben zwei Rollen bestellt, mal sehen wie die sich machen. Wurden ja in Gieselwerder angepriesen wie Sauerbier, nicht wahr D.. .
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz




Viel Freude mit den Ryobis ;-))




edit: Professor Tinca - Nordlichtangler war des Lobes von den Verum II Modellen, hatte eine 3000er (?) mit - die gefiel auch mir sehr.


----------



## Tricast

Haben die Ryobi Verum II 4500 Feeder-Match bestellt. Die Rolle kommt mit zwei flachen Alu-Spulen daher. Brauchte neue Rollen wegen Hobby Aufgabe. Eine ist für mich und eine für Frau Hübner. Mal sehen wie sie sich machen. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also nee, die Rolle taugt in den aktuellen Lieferungen wohl doch nichts.
Habe gerade einen Rollenkarton wieder zurückgeschickt zur Erstattung, die Gewichte stimmen nicht und schwanken extrem, ist ja eine unbewährte neue Getriebetechnik und riskant, extremer Leichtbau, nur eine mickrige Bremsscheibe, geringe Bremskräfte, keine Rücklaufsperrenschaltung, viel Glimmergoldglitter und Pröll-Rolex, schaben ein bischen mit der Werkschmierung ...
Also nee, das wird wohl nix ....


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Haben die Ryobi Verum II 4500 Feeder-Match bestellt. Die Rolle kommt mit zwei flachen Alu-Spulen daher. Brauchte neue Rollen wegen Hobby Aufgabe. Eine ist für mich und eine für Frau Hübner. Mal sehen wie sie sich machen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also nee, die Rolle taugt in den aktuellen Lieferungen wohl doch nichts.
> Habe gerade einen Rollenkarton wieder zurückgeschickt zur Erstattung, die Gewichte stimmen nicht und schwanken extrem, ist ja eine unbewährte neue Getriebetechnik und riskant, extremer Leichtbau, nur eine mickrige Bremsscheibe, geringe Bremskräfte, keine Rücklaufsperrenschaltung, viel Glimmergoldglitter und Pröll-Rolex, schaben ein bischen mit der Werkschmierung ...
> Also nee, das wird wohl nix ....


Hättest mal Frau Hübner die Rollen aussuchen lassen   .
Oder gleich nach einer Shimano gegriffen, nee Ultegra oder so, jetzt haste den Salat, alles D. Seine Schuld


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese Sichel habe ich.
> Macht sich gut wenn mal Schilfstängel o.ä. Unkraut im Weg sind.



Hier dazu für Interessierte ein Foto:

Ich glaube das sind diese Teile hier: Beitrag #69.148


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sind diese Teile hier: Beitrag #69.148



Nein nicht ganz aber so ähnlich.
Guck mal in den link von Heinz.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guck mal in den link von Heinz.



Irgendwie kann ich den Link nicht finden, habe aber mal auf der Askariseite mir das Ding angeguckt, ist halt ein anderer Hersteller/Anbieter.

Meine hatte ich auch bei Askari gekauft - ist etwas länger her ...

Ist aber eine geniale Hilfe.


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Ist aber eine geniale Hilfe.



Auf jeden Fall, Roland.









						Kogha Competition Plus Cutter Sichel günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Competition Plus Cutter Sichel günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Ist aber eine geniale Hilfe


..insbesondere gegen leichte Kavallerie.  

Aber tatsächlich, gerade jetzt in der Wuchsperiode hab ich mit so manches mal so ein Werkzeug -vor allem mit etwas längerem Stiel, Banksticklänge würde schon reichen- gewünscht


----------



## Mescalero

Die Sichel hätte ich heute gut gebrauchen können, in der XXXXL- Ausführung und motorisiert. Ich vergesse ja immer irgendwas, diesmal waren es die Watstiefel. Ich musste in Flipflops durch meterhohes Gras und noch viel schlimmer: Brennessel- und Brombeerdickicht. Kein Spaß...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> *Ich musste in Flipflops* durch meterhohes Gras und noch viel schlimmer: Brennessel- und Brombeerdickicht.



Die hätt'st doch ausziehen können.....


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> diesmal waren es die Watstiefel.


Da sachste was. Ich trage ja meine john-wilson-Dreiviertel-Wellies*, obwohl ich nie ins Wasser steige: Ich schätze sie aber gegen Brombeer, Brennesseln Kletten und andere Feindliche Flora, von Regen/Taunässe ganz zu schweigen. Und die fiesen kleinen VampirBorrelioseMilben nicht zu vergessen. Plus, ich matsche mir nicht die Hosenknie voll beim Fischeversorgen bzw. herumsuchen-nach-der-verlorenen-Arterienklemme/Hakenlöser/Mitchellbügel/Autoschlüssel




*Spötter könnten Sie auch Julia-Roberts-Overknees nennen


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri zur Käseliebhaberin mit Barteln dran, lieber Dace  und danke für den schönen Bericht.
> Interessant, wie schnell die Köderumstellung den Erfolg gebracht hat. Hättest Du auch einen 3. oder 4. Köder dabei gehabt?
> 
> daci7 - Glückwunsch zur Preston-Rolle. Ich habe die Extremity in 520 und 620 und bin (ein wenig) überrascht, daß die 520 Dir an der starken Sportex groß genug ist. Ich hätte vermutet, daß so ne Rute nach noch größeren Rollen schreit.
> Deine Meinung zum Thema vollwertige E-Spulen teile ich.
> 
> 
> 
> #karausche
> 
> Den legendären Schwanzwurzelfleck habe ich noch nie gesehen.
> An eine Färbung* wie in Angelbüchern (Zeichnungen) glaube ich mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr.
> Danke für den Hinweis auf die Zahl Flossenstrahlen der Rückenflosse, Mescalero - das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, ein sehr guter Tipp.
> 
> 
> *) ich meinte den „Petrifleck” an der Schwanzwurzel


Ja, die 620er hatte ich auch erst auf dem Schirm, bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die sich in Sachen Robustheit nicht viel nehmen - und dann fand ich die kleinere tatsächlich angenehmer in der Hand 
Ich bin aber auch kein Fan von großen Rollen.
Grüße
David


----------



## daci7

PS: so eine Doppelsichel habe ich auch - die geht auch wunderbar um unter Wasser kleine schneisen zu ziehen. Entweder zum Keschern, dann wird die kurzerhand auf den kescherstab geschraubt oder eben zum Fischen, dafür hab ich meist ein langes Tau dabei.
Wenn ich gezielt einen swim etwas aufräumen will, dann nehme ich auch tatsächlich ab und an das Unterteil von einem Rechen mit. Geworfen und über den Grund gezogen kriegt man damit auch viel raus. Besonders, wenn man vorher mit der Sichel den Platz aufgeräumt hat. Für nen m² oder zwei ist das eine erträgliche Arbeit vor dem Fischen - für mehr reicht das Werkzeug mMn eh nicht.
Wie bei allen arbeiten am Gesträuch gilt aber natürlich: so wenig wie möglich und nur, Wenn's nicht anders geht und der "Flurschaden" überschaubar bleibt. Und natürlich nur, wenn grad keiner hinguckt


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Wie bei allen arbeiten am Gesträuch gilt aber natürlich: so wenig wie möglich und nur, Wenn's nicht anders geht und der "Flurschaden" überschaubar bleibt. Und natürlich nur, wenn grad keiner hinguckt


Das ist natürlich die goldene Regel. Es geht ja auch eigentlich nur darum, vorhandene und bereits angelegte Angelstellen in der Aufwuchsperiode zu "trimmen": Die Vereine können ja nicht jede Woche in dieser Jahreszeit Teams ans Wasser schicken, um jede Miniangelstelle feeizuhalten.


----------



## daci7

PPS: mit der Doppelsichel habe ich mir btw vor ein paar Tagen fast den linken Mittelfinger gekürzt ... ich hab das Teil unbedarft aus dem Eimer genommen und Stand dabei auf dem Seil ... habe mir also mit ordentlich Karacho durch die Hand gezogen. Noch dazu war das Ding vorher im Faulschlamm unterwegs... also ab nach Hause, spülen, desinfizieren, verbinden, hoffen. Hat geklappt.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> PPS: mit der Doppelsichel habe ich mir btw vor ein paar Tagen fast den linken Mittelfinger gekürzt ... ich hab das Teil unbedarft aus dem Eimer genommen und Stand dabei auf dem Seil ... habe mir also mit ordentlich Karacho durch die Hand gezogen. Noch dazu war das Ding vorher im Faulschlamm unterwegs... also ab nach Hause, spülen, desinfizieren, verbinden, hoffen. Hat geklappt.
> Groetjes
> David


Siehst Du mein Lieber,
Da zeigt sich doch, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war, doch kein mittelmäßiger Ninja sondern dafür ein hervorragender Angler zu werden: Alles richtig gemacht  Und gute Besserung für die Hand wünsch ich,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast

daci7 : Für solche Fälle sollte man immer Braunovidon dabeihaben. Gleich auf die offene Wunde und gut ist.    

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Sichel hätte ich heute gut gebrauchen können, in der XXXXL- Ausführung und motorisiert. Ich vergesse ja immer irgendwas, diesmal waren es die Watstiefel. Ich musste in Flipflops durch meterhohes Gras und noch viel schlimmer: Brennessel- und Brombeerdickicht. Kein Spaß...




Hattest Du wenigsten ein langes Beinkleid an?


----------



## Dace

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich gezielt einen swim etwas aufräumen will, dann nehme ich auch tatsächlich ab und an das Unterteil von einem Rechen mit. Geworfen und über den Grund gezogen kriegt man damit auch viel raus. Besonders, wenn man vorher mit der Sichel den Platz aufgeräumt hat. Für nen m² oder zwei ist das eine erträgliche Arbeit vor dem Fischen - für mehr reicht das Werkzeug mMn eh nicht.



Für mehr als ein bisschen, besonders wenn es stark verkrautet ist, haben wir uns mal ein besonderes Teil aus England kommen lassen: die Specialist-Krautharke.

Solide gebaut aus Flugzeugaluminium, Spezialstahl für die Federn. Der Stiel ist verlängerbar, Teilstücke sind ein Meter, Teil für Teil kann der Stiel so bis 10 - 15 Meter aufgebaut werden.

Das Ganze wird dann gleitend auf dem Wasser bis zur Stelle geschoben, anhalten, die Harke sinkt ab, einholen. Das Ding schafft was weg!
















Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Die Specialist Krautharke sieht ja schon richtig gut aus. Beinahe so gut wie das kleine BERKY, das ich immer nutze um eine Stelle frei zu schneiden zum Angeln. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Gerade entdeckt und fasziniert:


----------



## Mescalero

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hattest Du wenigsten ein langes Beinkleid an?


Ja aber nach weniger als hundert Metern durch die Wiese war es klitschnass und ich habe die Beine hochgekrempelt. 
Die Haut fühlt sich jetzt an, als hätte ein komplettes Ameisenvolk ein neues Zuhause gefunden. Aber meine Oma sagte immer, Brennessel sei gut gegen Rheuma....


----------



## Mescalero

#Pellets

Nutzt jemand Pellets zum Anfüttern "Waggler Style"?
Ich würde das gerne einmal ausprobieren und suche kleine (2mm?) Pellets, die sich ohne Einweichen per Katapult ausbringen lassen und möglichst schön langsam absinken. 
Weil die relativ unbillig sind, frage ich vorher lieber mal nach Erfahrungen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Günstige Forellen Pellets bekommt man im Landhandel/Raiffeisenmarkt/Tierbedarfshandel als Kiloware, ich meine das es 3 mm große sind, die kann man gut verschießen, gleichzeitig kannst du die auch ins Futter mit anmischen und zermahlen/zerstoßen ergeben sie auch noch einen Teig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Pellets
> 
> Nutzt jemand Pellets zum Anfüttern "Waggler Style"?
> Ich würde das gerne einmal ausprobieren und suche kleine (2mm?) Pellets, die sich ohne Einweichen per Katapult ausbringen lassen und möglichst schön langsam absinken.
> Weil die relativ unbillig sind, frage ich vorher lieber mal nach Erfahrungen.



Ein kleiner Geheimtipp wäre hier Hühneraufzuchtsfutter, billig (ca kg 1,00€), von der Größe her 2-3mm und recht schnell auflösend.


----------



## Mescalero

dawurzelsepp 
Die habe ich und nutze sie auch recht erfolgreich. Sind halt aus Getreide, ich dachte eher in Richtung Heilbuttgeschmack, um z.B. Rotfedern oder vielleicht Hasel anzulocken.

Forelle klingt jedenfalls schonmal gut, mal sehen wo ich die bekomme.


----------



## Hecht100+

Forelli sind mit Fischmehl, genau wie Halibut. Obwohl ich bei den Hühner Pellets auch nicht sicher bin, was da drin ist.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also nee, die Rolle taugt in den aktuellen Lieferungen wohl doch nichts.
> Habe gerade einen Rollenkarton wieder zurückgeschickt zur Erstattung, die Gewichte stimmen nicht und schwanken extrem, ist ja eine unbewährte neue Getriebetechnik und riskant, extremer Leichtbau, nur eine mickrige Bremsscheibe, geringe Bremskräfte, keine Rücklaufsperrenschaltung, viel Glimmergoldglitter und Pröll-Rolex, schaben ein bischen mit der Werkschmierung ...
> Also nee, das wird wohl nix ....



Habe mir vor ner Weile auch die Verum 2 als 4000er geholt ( ca. 9 Monate ).
Bisher muss ich sagen bin ich ganz zufrieden.
Was wirklich stimmt,ein wenig kratziger Lauf ist mir auch aufgefallen.Kurbelt sich aber trotzdem smooth.
Evtl werde ich die in nem halben Jahr was nachfetten und dann mal gucken.
Sonst find ich die 2. Alu Spule schon cool,man hat damit definitiv Optionen.
Langzeit Test wird dann denke ich erst zeigen wie die sich schlägt.
Spulenachse aus Titan könnte man noch als Pluspunkt werten.


----------



## Mescalero

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Forelli sind mit Fischmehl, genau wie Halibut. Obwohl ich bei den Hühner Pellets auch nicht sicher bin, was da drin ist.


Eigentlich nur Abfälle aus der Getreideverabeitung, eine Prise Phosphor und etwas Salz. Das sind Legepellets, bei den normalen Futterpellets ist die Zusammenstellung wahrscheinlich anders.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Mescalero schrieb:


> dawurzelsepp
> Die habe ich und nutze sie auch recht erfolgreich. Sind halt aus Getreide, ich dachte eher in Richtung Heilbuttgeschmack, um z.B. Rotfedern oder vielleicht Hasel anzulocken.
> 
> Forelle klingt jedenfalls schonmal gut, mal sehen wo ich die bekomme.


In die Richtung geht auch ein Artikel auf der Seite 16-er Haken, allerdings mit Katzentrockenfutter...probiert habe ich es (noch) nicht:


Quelle: https://www.16er-haken.de/method-feeder-futter-selber-machen/

Edit by Mod.
Nur verlinken. Nicht kopieren ohne schriftliche Genehmigung.


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Specialist Krautharke sieht ja schon richtig gut aus. Beinahe so gut wie das kleine BERKY, das ich immer nutze um eine Stelle frei zu schneiden zum Angeln.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


meinst du das hier Heinz ? Habe ich auch immer für alle Fälle dabei, hab schon angefragt ob es nicht ein aufpumpbare Schlauchbootversion mal gibt, mit Fernsteuerung und GPS....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Das Aufzuchtsfutter zerfällt in kleinste Teile sodas die Fische die Partikel förmlich aus den Kies, Sand filtern müssen. Vom Geschmack sind sie vielseitig einsetztbar und werden sogut wie von jedem Friedfisch gefressen. Es kann jedoch auch sein das in manchen Gewässern diese Pellets gar nicht funktionieren und hier mal probiert werden muss welche gefressen werden. Selbst ich hatte schon welceh was so gar nicht funktionierten, da schwankt wohl auch die zusammenstellung etwas.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,
jetzt habe ich auch mal ein paar Minuten Zeit zur Wortmeldung. Leider hat es in letzter Zeit nur gereicht um abends mal etwas mitzulesen.

Am Wochenende habe ich es zumindest mal geschafft den Familienbesuch an der Werse mit etwas Angelei zu verbinden. Da wir den Vorabend auch für ein paar Stunden dort waren um erfolglos ein paar Tauwürmer zu baden, habe ich die Chance genutzt einfach mal etwas vorzufüttern.

Am nächsten Tag habe ich dann immer mal wieder ein paar Futter-Bällchen rein geworfen und bin dann tatsächlich in der guten1,5 Stunden Angelzeit mit ein paar ordentlichen Brassen und ein paar kleinen Rotaugen belohnt worden.

Im Einsatz hatte ich auf Grund der Bäume hinter mit wieder die aktuelle Browning Carp- Wand mit Method und die gute alte Tricast Wand. Die Brassen kamen recht ausgewogen auf der Methodrute mit diversen farbenfrohen Waftern wie auch auf die Tricast mit feinen Haken und 2 Maden. Verwunderlich war wie fein und vorsichtig die Bisse dort kamen, selbst mit der 0,5 oz Spitze waren diese nur sehr schwer auszumachen. Wenn es nächstes Mal windstiller ist werde ich es mal mit der Schwinge versuchen.
Leider ist bei uns der Rand schon sehr gut mit Seerosen bewachsen, das macht es echt schwer mit den kurzen Stecken die Fische sicher zum Kescher zu führen, dafür steigt aber auch die Chance auf Schleien direkt am Bootshaus...

Heute Abend hoffe ich auf eine Abstecher zum Haus-See sofern mein momentan lädierter Rücken das mitmacht, leider habe ich voller Elan mal wieder etwas trainiert um nach erfolgreicher Aufgabe des Rauchen und noch erfolgreichere Zunahme mal wieder langsam in Form zu kommen. Natürlich gingen die Gewichte noch immer ganz gut nur die Sehnen und Gelenke weniger, also habe ich mir beim Kreuzheben direkt mal beide ISG verklemmt und blockiert... 
Versuche schon seit 2 Tagen die zu lösen, rechts geht es langsam wieder...  Na ja selbst schuld anderen predige ich genau das immer, nämlich langsam wieder zu starten.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> meinst du das hier Heinz ? Habe ich auch immer für alle Fälle dabei, hab schon angefragt ob es nicht ein aufpumpbare Schlauchbootversion mal gibt, mit Fernsteuerung und GPS....



Nicht vergessen, das Teil muss auch gleichzeitig mit Anfutter beladen werden können und das Futter punktgenau auslegen 


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, das Teil muss auch gleichzeitig mit Anfutter beladen werden können und das Futter punktgenau auslegen
> 
> 
> Tight lines


jau genau, Futterplatz freischneiden, Futter abkippen und dann den Platz am Ufer freischneiden, alles programmierbar und vollautomatisch wie ne CNS Schablone, einstellbar über google maps. Das wärs


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Die Brassen kamen recht ausgewogen



Petri zu deinem schönen Brassenfang. Ist die erste Brasse, die ich aus der Werse sehe. Ist die Größe normal oder eher schon "größer"?



skyduck schrieb:


> jau genau, Futterplatz freischneiden, Futter abkippen und dann den Platz am Ufer freischneiden, alles programmierbar und vollautomatisch wie ne CNS Schablone, einstellbar über google maps. Das wärs



Hättest du prima an deiner Stelle schon einsetzen können, da gäbe es auch keine Probleme mit dem Keschern ...


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Für die Werse ist das eine gute Größe würde ich sagen, die waren alle knapp an die 50cm.  Wirklich kleine fängt man hier nicht so viele.Aber es gab früher auch deutlich größere und ich bin überzeugt, dass es sie auch noch gibt, man muss sie nur finden bzw. durch gute und längerfristige Futterkampagne locken. Die wirklich großen liegen dort liegen zwischen 65 und knapp ü70.
Früher war mein Opa den ganzen Sommer draußen und hat täglich etwas gefüttert, da war es einfach... Heute ist es schon schwieriger, zumal das Wehr Pleistermühle schon seit längeren kaum läuft wegen Sanierungsstau am Folge-Wehr. Das verändert die Stelle schon ungemein. Vor einigen Jahren gab es dort noch nicht mal Seerosen.
Aber ich taste mich da langsam ran, wohne jetzt ja wieder in Münster und kann jetzt wieder wesentlich öfter zur Werse.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Die wirklich großen liegen dort liegen zwischen 65 und knapp* ü70.*



Das sind ja schon Riesen. Muss ich sehen.
Fang mal einen.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind ja schon Riesen. Muss ich sehen.
> Fang mal einen.


ja das mit dem Fangen ist immer so eine Sache    . Auf jeden Fall habe ich dort schon vor Jahren (na gut, eher Jahrzehnten) ein 73cm Exemplar gefangen und mehrere über 65 cm. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es heute solche noch gibt, dass Wasser ist da eigentlich ideal für...
Ich arbeite dran, aktuell bin ich schon erst einmal froh wenn sie ü 50 werden .


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall habe ich dort schon vor Jahren (na gut, eher Jahrzehnten) ein 73cm Exemplar gefangen und mehrere über 65 cm.



Für Flussbrassen sind das schon ziemlich kapitale Burschen, da müssen gute Bedingungen vorherrschen, dass sie so gut abwachsen. Wie sieht es denn an der Strecke mit Döbel aus? Bisher habe ich das Stück noch nicht befischt.


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Für Flussbrassen sind das schon ziemlich kapitale Burschen, da müssen gute Bedingungen vorherrschen, dass sie so gut abwachsen. Wie sieht es denn an der Strecke mit Döbel aus? Bisher habe ich das Stück noch nicht befischt.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Die sind oft mehr flussaufwärts wo das Wasser was klarer und auch schneller ist. also so eher Richtung Angelmodde. Da es aber vor dem Wehr noch einen gut fließenden Flussaufstieg gibt, gibt es hier auch immer welche, gerade im Sommer beim Stippen oder mit Schwimmbrot vor den Seerosen, Gab es früher hier fast gar nicht, haben wir in den Jugendjahren auch nie gezielt beangelt aber auch da komme ich noch zu...

Da ich noch nicht lange wieder so fein und nur ükelig fische, waren das in der Vergangenheit eher Zufallsfänge dort aber geben tut es sie.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht lange wieder so fein und nur ükelig fische, waren das in der Vergangenheit eher Zufallsfänge dort aber geben tut es sie.



Das sind doch schon schöne Döbel, Petri.

Bei Angelmodde war ich schon, habe dort ein paar schöne gefangen. In der Angel sind auch gute drin, da musst aber ständig wechseln. Die Bever will auch noch mal richtig angehen, habe ich erst ein guten Fisch gefangen. Eigentlich eine schöne Angelstrecke da.

Der ist auch aus der Werse:







Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Die sind oft mehr flussaufwärts wo das Wasser was klarer und auch schneller ist. also so eher Richtung Angelmodde. Da es aber vor dem Wehr noch einen gut fließenden Flussaufstieg gibt, gibt es hier auch immer welche, gerade im Sommer beim Stippen oder mit Schwimmbrot vor den Seerosen, Gab es früher hier fast gar nicht, haben wir in den Jugendjahren auch nie gezielt beangelt aber auch da komme ich noch zu...
> 
> Da ich noch nicht lange wieder so fein und nur ükelig fische, waren das in der Vergangenheit eher Zufallsfänge dort aber geben tut es sie.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409985
> Anhang anzeigen 409986
> Anhang anzeigen 409984





Dace schrieb:


> Das sind doch schon schöne Döbel, Petri.
> 
> Bei Angelmodde war ich schon, habe dort ein paar schöne gefangen. In der Angel sind auch gute drin, da musst aber ständig wechseln. Die Bever will auch noch mal richtig angehen, habe ich erst ein guten Fisch gefangen. Eigentlich eine schöne Angelstrecke da.
> 
> Der ist auch aus der Werse:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409987
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Lieber skyduck, lieber Dace , 
herrliche Fische, herzliches Petri nachträglich (und mucho respecto an Skyduck für die Rauchfreiheit, gur gemacht)  Habt ihr in Euren Archiven charakteristische Bilder von der Werse aus den döbelhaltigen Abschnitten?
Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Habe zuletzt im absolutem Flachwasser gestippt (10 - 40 cm Wassertiefe). Hatte da mal Schwärme von so schwarzen Fischchen beobachtet, könnten Gründlinge gewesen sein. 
Jedenfalls war letzten Sonntag mein erster Fisch ein kleiner Döbel auf Maden. Ein Pärchen Goldfische war auch unterwegs, aber die wollte ich 1. nicht fangen und 2. ignorierten die meinen Köder total! 

Diese "schwarzen kleine Fischchen" waren diesmal  (noch) nicht da, ich hätte gerne gewußt, ob das tatsächlich Gründlinge waren oder eine andere Art. Jedenfalls war der Grund voller großer Steine und ich dachte, unter diesen oder einigen Uw- Pflanzen würde sich die geheimnisvolle Fischart aufhalten. 

Fahre da morgen wieder hin und mache für euch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Pellets
> 
> Nutzt jemand Pellets zum Anfüttern "Waggler Style"?
> Ich würde das gerne einmal ausprobieren und suche kleine (2mm?) Pellets, die sich ohne Einweichen per Katapult ausbringen lassen und möglichst schön langsam absinken.
> Weil die relativ unbillig sind, frage ich vorher lieber mal nach Erfahrungen.


Minimax hat zwischen zwei Buhnen in GW mit Pellets ordentlich angefüttert. Die Weser ist übergelaufen, aber der gewünschte Erfolg blieb aus. Es gibt solche und solche Tage.

Meine Friedfischmission ist für morgen gestrichen. Priorität bei mir ist, das ich die Erdarbeiten bei mir zu Ende bringe. Erde sieben muss ich nicht mehr so viel, aber da es zu viel Erde ist muss die weg. 
Also weiß ich was ich morgen auf den hessischen Feiertag tun werde. Gegen Abend werde ich den Rotpunktdöbeln mit meinen Nachbarn zu Leibe rücken. Das ist beschlossene Sache.
Petri Heil in die Runde.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Schilderung der Werse-Angelei und Petri, lieber skyduck !
Schön zu sehen, daß nicht nur die Spheres punkten können (die Tri-Casts habe ich ja in mein kleines Anglerherz geschlossen).

Mescalero - einige 2mm-Pellets sind (trocken) schon sehr klein, die sind per Katschi nur schwer ins Ziel zu bringen.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> @Minimax hat zwischen zwei Buhnen in GW mit Pellets ordentlich angefüttert. Die Weser ist übergelaufen, aber der gewünschte Erfolg blieb aus. Es gibt solche und solche Tage


Allerdings, und es hat meine Pellet-Neurose nicht besser gemacht. Und erst neulich habbich nen weiteren Versuch gestartet- ebenfalls nüscht. In meinen dunkelsten Stunden glaube ich sogar sie scheuchen.
Ich glaube aber, das ist was Persönliches. Nicht umsonst werden Pellets ja mit gutem Erfolg in allen möglichen Varianten an den verschiedensten Schauplätzen eingesetzt. Nur die Pellets und ich, das ist problematico. Vermutlich fehlen mir Geduld & Vertrauen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## skyduck

Der heutige Abend am Haus-See war recht lauschig. Die milde Wärme und der nur leichte Wind war sehr angenehm.
Habe heute die Drennan ledgerlinks getestet und für gut befunden, haben später in Kombination mit den Guru dingsbums pearls noch besser funktioniert. Nächstes mal mach ich noch ein Schläuchlein drauf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Der Methodfeeder hat weniger gut funktioniert und brachte ordentlich Kraut zutage, einen ordentlichen Fisch habe ich dadurch verloren, der Haken war abgerissen und nur ein Berg Kraut ums Blei









Später habe ich eine passendere Stelle gefunden wo das besser funktioniert hat. Generell sitzt man jetzt sehr schön am See. An dieser Stelle wird das Gras nicht gemäht und selbst der Blick nach hinten erahnt nicht einmal den nur 20 m entfernten und stark frequentierten Weg. Dazu noch ein schöner Himmel, ein Pülleken und ein paar kleine Brassen. Herz was willst du mehr. 
Morgen geht es wieder zur Werse.


----------



## geomas

Kurzer Bericht von ner Session heute Abend - ich hatte die Wahl zwischen Arbeit auf dem Tote-Hosen-Konzert und Angelei und die Wahl fiel mir nicht schwer ;-)







Zunächst erstmal etwas vorgefüttert mit einem bunten Pellet-Mix. 
Die Größenangaben auf den Tüten sind nicht immer exakt.
Meist füttere ich Größen etwa 3-6mm mit ein paar Ausreißern nach oben und unten. 
Beim Katapultieren hat man dadurch natürlich eine hohe Streuung.

Gefischt habe ich aber wieder nur in Nahdistanz am Rand von Seerosenfeldern. Heute gab es kaum Wind, kaum Strömung.

Ich hatte eine feine kleine Rute wieder startklar gemacht - bei der zierlichen Greys Toreon Quivertip 8'1 war die feinste Spitze mal weggeknackt und die gibts wohl nicht mehr nachzukaufen. Bei Michael Schlögl habe ich eine halbwegs passende Spitze bestellt und nach seinen Tipps mit etwas geflochtener Schnur aufgepolstert. 





Die Ersatzspitze hat zwar etwas dicklichere Ringe als die Greys, aber die Gesamt-Aktion finde ich super. Und sie sitzt perfekt in der Rute.

Begonnen habe ich mit einem 8gr-Korb mit LiquiBread drin und Breadpunch am kleinen Haken. Es gab auch ratz-fatz ein paar Plötz.





Als kleine Überraschung biß dann ein Blei von geschätzt knapp 40cm, der hat im Gegensatz zu seinem Artgenossen am Montag-Abend (gleiche Stelle) deutlich mehr gezogen. Die alte Perfection gefällt mir für diese Art der Angelei sehr gut (3000er Größe hier). An noch feineren Ruten reicht mir ne 1000er Größe. Die Greys Quivertip ist äußerst handlich, Line-Rating bis 7lb, aber man kann sie wunderbar auch mit feineren Schnüren als Winklepicker fischen.
Schön, daß sie wieder einsatzbereit ist (die beiden anderen Original-Wechselspitzen sind mir für normale Bedingungen zu straff).

Eine Zweitrute hatte ich auch am Start - eine der alten Trophy Kevlar Feeder-Ruten. Da wollte ich Wafter anbieten und es biß zweitweise wie irre auf die 10 und 6mm-Wafter (pink, schokoladig, von Ringers). Aber meine Hakrate war unter aller Sau. Zwei Brassen, einen von etwa 40 und einen von 48cm konnte ich landen und zwei lütte Plötz dazu. An die Montage und die Anköderung muß ich noch mal ran. Hatte dann an der kurzen Quivertiprute auch einen 6mm-Wafter angeboten („Dumbell-Form”, Anköderung „quer” via Pelletband) und auch hier gab es heftige Bisse, von denen ich nur wenige verwerten konnte.

Habe später dann noch mit anderen Ködern (Softpellets direkt am Haken) und wieder mit Breadpunch geangelt, es gab weitere Plötz, ne Güster, zwei Ukelei, einer davon erstaunlich groß (er entfleuchte leider, als ich nach dem Zolli griff - geschätzt 18/19/20cm).

Schöner Abend, hab wieder was gelernt. Vielleicht versuche ich es die Tage mal mit dem Methodkorb und alternativ mal mit ner Durchlaufmontage (hatte heute Heli-Rigs am Start).


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Allerdings, und es hat meine Pellet-Neurose nicht besser gemacht. Und erst neulich habbich nen weiteren Versuch gestartet- ebenfalls nüscht. In meinen dunkelsten Stunden glaube ich sogar sie scheuchen.
> Ich glaube aber, das ist was Persönliches. Nicht umsonst werden Pellets ja mit gutem Erfolg in allen möglichen Varianten an den verschiedensten Schauplätzen eingesetzt. Nur die Pellets und ich, das ist problematico. Vermutlich fehlen mir Geduld & Vertrauen.
> Hg
> Minimax


Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Hat bei mir auch recht viele Anläufe gebraucht um damit warm zu werden. Irgendwann habe ich an einen Tag zwei gute Fische damit gefangen, da war das Eis gebrochen und seitdem setze ich sie regelmäßig sehr erfolgreich ein , allerdings meist an der Methodfeeder als Zweitrute.


----------



## seatrout61

Montag garnix...heute wieder nix, ausser 3 Anfasser...morgen (DO)  gibt es FISCH!...ich habe jedenfalls ein gutes Gefühl.
War trotzdem schön, weil wir hier endlich akzeptable Rahmenbedingungen haben...

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Habt ihr in Euren Archiven charakteristische Bilder von der Werse aus den döbelhaltigen Abschnitten?



Ich hatte das hier schon gezeigt, aber ohne Angabe des Gewässers. Das war Anfang des Jahres an der Werse.

Ist ein schöner Gewässerabschnit, aber man muss eine gute Wurftechnik haben! An dem Baum links baumelte schon etwas von einem Angler im Geäst ...







Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Petri an alle, die am Wasser waren und das Glück hatten, etwas zu fangen!

Petri zur schönen Brasse geomas

Bevor es bei uns noch wärmer wird und vielleicht Gewitter mit ordentlich Regen den Wasserstand im Fluss anheben, wollte ich noch einmal ans Wasser.

Doch es verlief nicht alles nach Plan. Als ich fröhlich auf der Weide unterwegs zu meiner Stelle war, sah ich aus dem Augenwinkel, dass der Bauer die Kühe mit dem freundlichen Bullen auf die Weide getrieben hat, die direkt am Wasser und somit meiner Stelle lag. Ich habe es dann vorgezogen wieder kehrt zu machen und bin zu einem anderen Flussabschnitt gewechselt.

Völlig durchgeschwitzt kam ich dann endlich mit 1 1/2 Stunden Verzögerung zum Angeln.

Ich war sichtlich froh, als ich an die Alan Brown 11' die Hardy Conquest Centrepin 4" montiert, die Schnur durch die Ringe gezogen hatte, das FC-Vorfach mit dem 8er PD wide gabe diesmal, beködert mit 'nem Stück Frühstücksfleisch, zu Wasser gebracht hatte.

Rein in den Sitz und erstmal Ruhe. Lange Ruhe, 1 1/2 Stunden Ruhe. Und dann wieder das gleiche Spiel: Käse an das Haar, zwei Kügelchen als Kostprobe hinterher - unglaublich, nach 5 Minuten kam der Biss:

Barbe 68 cm






Es war merklich dunkel geworden, aber ich warf noch mal aus. Ich konnte die Rutenspitze nicht mehr sehen, egal, ich hatte ja den Bissanzeiger an, die Ratsche der Pin gibt auch gut Geräusche. So war es dann auch, der Bissanzeiger und die Ratsche "sangen im Chor" - Biss. Ich nahm die Rute nur hoch, umfasste unten mit der Hand die Pin, legte noch den Daumen an den Spulenrand als Bremse - der Fisch nahm reichlich Schnur von der Rolle und legte sich wieder auf den Boden. Zentimeterweise holte ich den Fisch heran, dann war er auf der Abhakmatte:

2-stellige 80-ziger Barbe






Ziemlich geschafft, aber gut zufrieden, machte ich mich auf den Heimweg.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Sagenhaft, die Bisse auf Zuruf nach Köderwechsel! Petr heil, lieber Dace !

Danke auch Dir nochmal für den Bericht vom „lauschigen ”Haus-See und viel Erfolg morgen an der Werse, lieber skyduck !


----------



## daci7

Ich nenne mein Werk "Für eine Hand voll Güstern". 







und ein paar Nasen und zwei, drei Brassen - alle aber von nicht erwähnenswerter "Größe".
... aber schön wars trotzdem!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

Alle ein dickes Petri, und einen schönen 
Guten morgen, und einen schönen Feiertag.
Heute mal auf Grundeln,


----------



## daci7

Viel Erfolg mit deiner Grundel-Flak Thomas. !
Ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Gestern: Es war echt zum Mäuse melken. Wir waren (aus Gründen *hust hust* Kopflampe vergessen, aber nicht ich *hust, hust*) erst gegen 9 am Wasser.
Wir saßen an einer neuen Stelle in der Steinpackung in voller Strömung. Ohne Tiefenkarte scheint die Stelle unscheinbar, auf der Höhe beginnt aber ein langer Flachwasserbereich an unserem ufer, dass MUSS ein Hotspot sein. Eventuell müsste das unter Wasser auch noch verkündet werden.
Es ging flott los mit einer Menge kleiner Güstern, die mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit auch wieder weg waren... zwei dienten dann stromaufwärts und stromab als Erweiterung der Köderpalette, brachten aber keinen Biss.
Nach der Dunkelheit kam ... nichts. Und dann gaaaanz vereinzelt kam immer mal wieder ein Fisch.
Das ist eigendlich garnicht so schlecht, wenn wir nicht einen ordentlichen Gewaltmarsch hingelegt hätten um überhaupt dorthin zu kommen.
So war der Kosten/Nutzen Quotient nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft 
Naja, nächstes mal!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

Ups, gerade gesehen, erst mal entfernt bevor der Prof.wider schimpft 
Die ist heute zum ersten mal am Wasser das nur zur meiner Entschuldigung


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ups, gerade gesehen, erst mal entfernt bevor der Prof.wider schimpft
> Die ist heute zum ersten mal am Wasser das nur zur meiner Entschuldigung
> Anhang anzeigen 410069



Jetzt kannst Du den feinen Korkgriff auch viel besser lackieren.


----------



## Dace

Ich wünsche allen, die ans Wasser wollen oder sind, einen erfolgreichen Angeltag!

Auf die Titelseite einer Tageszeitung haben wir Angler es ja schon mal geschafft, Schatten können wir ...

Edit by Mod.
Copyright....

Edit: Es war doch nicht nur das, ein Bild, sondern die komplette Zeitung?

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

6 Stunden schon und noch nix, wenn das so weiter geht pack ich um 14uhr ein und versuche es morgen nochmals.
Aber schön ist es trotzdem


----------



## Finke20

Ich muss auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben .

Als ersten ein dicke Petri an alle, ich beneide euch dafür.
Ich habe zur Zeit viel Arbeit mit der Verbandsarbeit. Heute werden wieder 83kg Schlagendöbel besetzt, damit habe ich arbeitstechnisch nicht viel zu tun. Das machen meine Jungs sehr sehr gut . Am Wochenende geht es zur LDK, da schlägt man sich im Vorfeld mit Anträgen rum.
Weiterhin gibt es besorgte Bürger, die wegen einem toten Karpfen anrufen und du nur den Kopf schütteln kannst, wenn man dann aussagen hört wie. "Es sind zu viele Karpfen im Gewässern (seit 3 Jahren nicht ein Karpfen mehr besetzt), die Wasserqualität ist durch die Fische so schlecht, auf 1ha Wasser darf nur ein Karpfen" .
Leute da kannst du nichts mehr zu sagen.



geomas schrieb:


> ich hatte die Wahl zwischen Arbeit auf dem Tote-Hosen-Konzert und Angelei und die Wahl fiel mir nicht schwer ;-)



Georg ich hätte mich da anders entschieden  und wäre zu den Toten-Hosen gegangen .


----------



## Mescalero

So, die Gattin ist zurück, jetzt weht wieder ein anderer Wind...
Trotzdem habe ich mich am Vormittag für zwei Stunden abgeseilt und ein bisschen gestippt. 
Eine neue Montage zu knoten hatte ich keine Lust und habe eine aus der Kiste genutzt, eigentlich für Ukelei gedacht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Angefüttert mit Hühnerpellets und Breadpunch am #16 Haken. Es biss heute wie verrückt, meist Rotfedern und Plötzen aber zwischendurch auch mal ein kleiner Döbel, Ukel oder ein Giebel.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Sagenhaft, die Bisse auf Zuruf nach Köderwechsel! Petr heil, lieber @Dace !



Danke geomas

Ich experimentiere natürlich mit den Ködern auf Barben. Dass es nur den einen Köder soll, glaube ich nicht ganz, aber wirkungsvoll ist er schon.

Ich angel schon auch von Anfang an mit Käse mal, wechsel dann nach einer gewissen Zeit auf zum Beispiel Boilies oder Pellets wenn kein Biss erfolgt. 

Und kurz vor Angelende geht es dann wieder zurück - das Gewissen meldet sich ...

Und bei den letzten Angeln hat es erstaunlicherweise gut funkioniert und den Fisch gebracht. Da waren aber auch ein paar 'blank days' dabei, da hat es nicht geholfen.


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß Du dem Fluß nicht wenigstens einen Fisch abringen konntest, lieber Thomas. - an mangelndem Einsatz Deinerseits kanns ja nicht gelegen haben...

Super-Strecke vom Bach, herzliches Petri, lieber Mescalero !


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Wie versprochen, hier einige Bilder vom Flachwasserbereich eines Überlaufs von einem Wehr: Konnte da heute Morgen 3 Goldfische beobachten und einen größeren Gründling. 
Auch wenn man die Fische nicht sieht, sie sind da und verstecken sich zwischen den Steinen. Konnte einen "verunfallten" Fisch ins Tiefe zurücksetzen, allein deswegen hat sich der Tag gelohnt! 

Es gab auf Köfi und leichtem Gerät außer einem 67er Aal noch einen 44er Döbel, daß war sozusagen der Abschlußfisch für heute.


----------



## geomas

Ich war aus Neugier am Vormittag kurz an der gleichen Stelle wie gestern. Im Gepäck die Maver Reality 9ft Feeder, die ich eigentlich schon abgeben/veräußern wollte. Aber es war gut, sie griffbereit zu haben für ein kurzes Experiment mit Method-Korb.






Als erstes habe ich wenige grobe harte Pellets (wie sonst auch) lose gefüttert, dann 2mm-Pellets (falls es interessiert: Mainline Match Coarse Pellets)  eingeweicht, dann den Korb und Köder (anfangs 6mm Wafter Ringers Pink) montiert.
Die ersten 25 Minuten tat sich nichts, dann gab es die ersten Rüttler an der Feedertip. Nach etwa 35 Minuten (ich hatte bis dahin etwa alle 10 Minuten den „Korb” frisch gefüllt) gab es dann den typischen Hammerbiß mit wüst durchgebogener Rute.

Ich war etwas enttäuscht, als sich der Verursacher des spektakulären Bisses als Junior-Brassen von gut 30cm entpuppte.

Ihm folgten leider etliche Fehlbisse, Anfasser und Aussteiger. Habe mit größeren und kleineren Körben experimentiert, zum Schluß einfach ne Bomb montiert (alle auf denselben „Stiel mit Elastik drin” - Preston ICM) und schon langsam zusammengepackt. Dann flog wieder die Spitze der Rute rum - wieder ein nur knapp über 30cm langer Abramis.

Den Rest der eingeweichten Pellets (erstaunlich, wie wenig man braucht von dem Zeugs) will ich evtl. morgen zwischen zwei Arbeits-Einsätzen per Pellet-Cone „verheizen”, dann aus Neugier an einer Durchlaufmontage.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht von ner Session heute Abend - ich hatte die Wahl zwischen Arbeit auf dem Tote-Hosen-Konzert und Angelei und die Wahl fiel mir nicht schwer ;-)



Dickes Petri zu den Fischen.
Meine Wahl wäre da wohl eher auf das Gratis Konzert gefallen wenn man bedenkt was die Karten dafür kosten und wie oft die Jungs in den Süden kommen.
Auf jedenfall waren die Jungs in der "Anti-Atom-bewegung" mit dem Herbert G. dem Udo L. und BAP nicht weit von meinem Angelplatzen in den 1985/86er Jahren dort Zelten. Früher blühende Wiese, heute alles verwachsen und schön vor blicken geschützt. Coole Sache was viele leider nicht mehr so wissen.

Für mich gehts erst wider Sonntag sehr früh ans Wasser, 4 Uhr heißts aufstehen.


----------



## Mescalero

Bei der Entscheidung ob Tote Hosen oder nicht hätte ich es wohl wie geomas gehalten.
Da fällt mir ein Zitat von David Crosby (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) ein, der sinngemäß sagte  wenn es ihm zu bunt wird, haut er lieber ab und geht fischen.
War halt in einem anderen Kontext aber egal.


----------



## seatrout61

Da war ich gestern wohl zu euphorisch mit meiner Ansage...leider nix gewonnen...nicht mal nen Anfasser, nur Schnurschwimmer...die gestern einer Horde Schleien zugerechneten Sektperlen auf 5-7m Länge...entpuppte sich heute als tauchende Wasserratte...die kam angeschwommen, tauchte dann ab und schon kamen die Bläschen.

Nächste Woche ist passend zur Kieler Woche Schietwetter im Norden angesagt, angeln fällt dann wohl ins Wasser ähhh aus...


----------



## Thomas.

allen ein dickes Petri die gestern am Wasser waren,
bei mir tat sich nix trotz 3 Ruten, nicht eine Grundel hat auch nur gezupft, doch jede menge Algen die in der Schnur trieben so das ich öfter reingeholt habe als mir lieb war bin ja kein Spinfischer .
werde jetzt wider los und erst am Wasser entscheiden was ich tu, entweder wie gestern oder mit einer Rute schauen was an verschiedenen Stellen geht, Zielfisch ist heute kein bestimmter.
wird heute mein letzter Angel Tag sein morgen ist aufräumen angesagt, 2 Wochen Urlaub sind um und da muss ich mal was tun, da ich jeden Tag am Wasser war habe ich mein Zimmer was vernachlässigt.

und allen die es heute zum Wasser zieht ein Petri.
hier ein Bild von gestern, werde ich gleich wider life haben.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Da muß man schon Disziplin haben, morgens um 4.00 oder so aufzustehen! 
Ich habe letztens um 6.00 mit dem Angeln begonnen und hatte bis 11.30 schönen, kühlen Schatten...  

Entweder geht man früh morgens los oder erst ab Abend, daß man um 20.00 am Wasser ist und macht durch bis spät. 11.00 des nächsten Tages (Sa. auf So.) Wenn es so heiß wird, wie angekündigt wird, dann vermeide ich das Angeln in der Tageshitze tunlichst, selbst mit Schattenspendern wie Schirm und so...


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

ein freundliches Petri an all die vielen Fänger hier und Dank für die tollen und interessanten Berichte.

eigentlich könnte ich ja Samstag und Sonntag ein paar mal los zum Wasser aber was soll ich von den Wetterbericht denn jetzt halten? Morgen sind bis zu 36Grad bei uns angesagt und Sonntag dann teilweise nur noch 18 und Regen. Macht es da überhaupt irgendwann Sinn? Ich befürchte ja auch, dass eine so akute Abkühlung wieder mit einen wettertechnischen Weltuntergang einher geht...
Na ja wir gucken mal, heute Abend geht es auf Schnäppchenjagd zum Sommernachtsflohmarkt der die ganze Nacht durch geht, mal gucken ob es da auch für mich was Nettes gibt, war ewig nicht mehr dort.

Gestern gab es ein paar schöne Stunden an der Werse. Leider sind dort die Enten gerade massiv nervig und aktiv. Jeder Futterballen lockt direkt eine ganze Horde an, die sich dann mit diversen Bless- und Wasserhühnchen kloppen und ein Riesengezeter veranstalten. Die Blesshühnchen sind leider auch super Taucher und so musste ich schon eins aus dem Methodfeeder befreien.... Posenangeln war gar nicht möglich, da die Enten immer den Schwimmer fressen wollten und anpickten. soviel zum Thema von Menschen gefütterte Jung Enten ohne jegliche Scheu, den Jäger wird es freuen.

Trotz allen gab es ein paar schöne Brassen in der Klasse bis knapp Ü40 und auch ein paar mittlere. Die Futterkampagne klappt also ganz gut, am Grund fängt man auf jeden Fall fast nur und zuverlässig diese Art. Jetzt müsste ich nur mehr Regelmäßigkeit ins Füttern reinbringen dann kommt bestimmt auch mal die ein oder andere großmäulig angekündigte  versprochene Ü60 Brasse. Insofern müsste ich morgen eigentlich auf jeden Fall hin und sei es nur zum Füttern...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Fürs We ist eingekauft  na kanns ja losgehen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Da es morgen sehr heiß werden soll, fahre ich wohl erst um 18.30 an die Regnitz. Wollte die Nacht durchmachen, muß ich in der Nacht mit dichtem Bodennebel rechnen? Mein Angelplatz ist am Rand einer riesengroßen Wiese... Oder ist es dafür zu warm?


----------



## Minimax

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Da es morgen sehr heiß werden soll, fahre ich wohl erst um 18.30 an die Regnitz. Wollte die Nacht durchmachen, muß ich in der Nacht mit dichtem Bodennebel rechnen? Mein Angelplatz ist am Rand einer riesengroßen Wiese... Oder ist es dafür zu warm?


Woher sollen wir das denn wissen, du bist ja vor Ort? Ich denke aber ähnlich, in der ganzen ÜK überschlagen sich die Wetterfrösche bezüglich des Hitzewetters am Wochenende.

Schätze das wird toll für die Aalangler, und ich schätze, bei der Wetterlage kann sich quasi aus dem Nichts innerhalb von ca 40min eine saftige Schauer-Quellwolke  über jedem Angler egal wo bilden. Das sollte man bedenken, und ein Anglerschirm könnte in zweierlei Hinsicht nützlich sein in den kommenden 48h.

Ich selbst bin noch garnicht sicher ob ich und wenn ja wo ich ans Wasser gehe. Aber andererseits will ich bereit sein. Würmchen sind fit, Maggies haben Frisches Sägemehl, und jetzt klopp ich mir noch zwei 2er Beutel Tulip für den Freezer zurecht, breite Grössenstreuung, ist schliesslich heisses Wetter.
Mal sehen was kommt...


----------



## geomas

Petri zur tauchenden Ralle und den Brassen, lieber skyduck ! Danke für den schön geschriebenen Report von der Werse.

Allen Ükeln viel Erfolg am Wochenende und bleibt nach Möglichkeit von Hitze- oder Blitzeinschlag verschont.

Bei mir war heute Nachmittag die Luft raus, morgen gibts zwischen zwei Arbeits-Terminen etwas freie Zeit, ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich sie zur Angelei oder Erholung abseits des Wassers nutzen soll.
Sonntag gäbe es - so das Wetter mitspielt - noch am späten Nachmittag und Abend Zeit zum Pietschen.
Ach ja, es ist eine weitere Rute mit blauen Ringwickelungen im Zulauf. Wer mag darf gerne raten ;-)
Interessanter Kleinkram ist auch unterwegs.


----------



## Minimax

So, alles bereit- ich höre im Radio irgendwas von 36 oder 39 grad, und als ich grad zum Minimobil ging, war die Luft bereits mehr als lind.
Egal, Köder ist ready:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und bewährt, bei sengender Hitze und bitteren Frost:


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde un ein Petri Heil allen erfolgreichen verbunen mit Dank für die tollen Berichte,
bei mir siehts zur Zeit schlecht aus mit freier Zeit Arbeitsmäßig hat ein Kollege das Handtuch geworfen und zwei sind krank...
plus Arbeit ohne Ende...
Morgen beim Nachbarn Scheunen Polterhochzeit...

Aber nu zu den schönen Dingen eure Berichte motivieren und machen auch ein wenig neidisch aber man hat das Gefühl bei euch mit am Wasser zu sein und spürt förmlich die Spannung am Wasser.

An alle die loskommen viel Petri Heil und denkt dran nehmt was zu trinken mit, plus Schirm für ein wenig Schatten, sollte ein Gewitter aufziehen enkt dran die Kohlefaserstöcker einzufahren un ab in Deckung.

Spätestens am Sonntag (26.6) bin ich wieder am Wasser un vielleicht noch ein/zweimal unter der Woche.


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 
Dann lass es am Polterabend richtig krachen und Polterabend richtig rein damit die Eheleute was zu tun haben.

Minimax 
Bestens vorbereitet für den heutigen Tag  Viel Erfolg.

Thema Hitze.
Ich mache mich jetzt dann gleich mal auf zum flohmarkt kucken und anschließend geht's in die kühle Werkstatt was arbeiten und die Sachen für morgen herrichten. Gestern hab ich noch einen einweich Versuch mit zwei Sorten Pellets gemacht, die neuen sind vielversprechend und lösen sich schöner und schneller auf was einen Partikelteppich erzeugt. Zierfisch sollte entweder Karpfen oder eine große Brachse sein, Aitel ist natürlich auch sehr gerne gesehen


----------



## rustaweli

Ganz dicke Petris at all in die Runde! Mal schauen wann ich es wieder ans Wasser schaffe. Über die Pfingstferien waren wir in der Heimat der Kindertage, Gert-Show rette liebenswerter u grandioser Weise aus Norwegen heraus eine Hochzeit bei der 3 Tage vor Termin der DJ absagte, dann packte mich der Virus welcher mich immer noch schwächt. Die Tage muss ich den Garten unbedingt auf Vordermann bringen, sieht ganz schlimm aus. Der bedarf fast einem 5 Tage Fulltime Job. 
Das also mein Lebenszeichen. 
Habt alle eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## daci7

rustaweli - Gute Besserung! DIE sommerwelle rollt grade total durch, auch bei mir im Bekanntenkreis. Gestern Abend hab ich eine Absage kassiert wegen C. und der Familienausflug heute zu meinem Cousin fällt ebenso spontan ins Wasser wegen Corona.

... positiver Nebeneffekt ist allerdings, dass ich somit heute Abend Zeit habe. Jetzt soll gegen Nachmittag/Abend hier eine Gewitterfront durchziehen und mit dieser soll kühle Luft kommen. Vorher wirds ordentlich schwülwarm.
An alle Kleinflussangler: wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen am kleinen Fluss unter solchen Bedingungen?

Mir schwebt ein Ansitz auf "Alles wo gibt" mit Made, Mais und Tauwurm vor.
Sonnige Grüße und bleibt gesund
David


----------



## Rheinspezie

Oh... Ich würde es nachts auf Schlangendöbel versuchen... Zwar off topic.. Aber wie sind denn so die Krankheitsverläufe - ist die Seuche noch so beängstigend in den Symptomen?

Grüße, Bernd


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ganz dicke Petris at all in die Runde! Mal schauen wann ich es wieder ans Wasser schaffe. Über die Pfingstferien waren wir in der Heimat der Kindertage, Gert-Show rette liebenswerter u grandioser Weise aus Norwegen heraus eine Hochzeit bei der 3 Tage vor Termin der DJ absagte, dann packte mich der Virus welcher mich immer noch schwächt. Die Tage muss ich den Garten unbedingt auf Vordermann bringen, sieht ganz schlimm aus. Der bedarf fast einem 5 Tage Fulltime Job.
> Das also mein Lebenszeichen.
> Habt alle eine schöne Zeit!


Gute Besserung, Rusty 




daci7 schrieb:


> rustaweli - Gute Besserung! DIE sommerwelle rollt grade total durch, auch bei mir im Bekanntenkreis. Gestern Abend hab ich eine Absage kassiert wegen C. und der Familienausflug heute zu meinem Cousin fällt ebenso spontan ins Wasser wegen Corona.
> 
> ... positiver Nebeneffekt ist allerdings, dass ich somit heute Abend Zeit habe. Jetzt soll gegen Nachmittag/Abend hier eine Gewitterfront durchziehen und mit dieser soll kühle Luft kommen. Vorher wirds ordentlich schwülwarm.
> An alle Kleinflussangler: wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen am kleinen Fluss unter solchen Bedingungen?
> 
> Mir schwebt ein Ansitz auf "Alles wo gibt" mit Made, Mais und Tauwurm vor.
> Sonnige Grüße und bleibt gesund
> David


Wie Rheinspezie schon sagte, so schwülheisse Elektrotage begünstigen Aalfänge. An solch einem Tag fing ich im Kleinstflüsschen(!) am hellichten Mittag (!) mal einen auf Currytulip(!!).
Man sollte sich gerade fernab des Autos am Kleinflüsschen auf den einen oder anderen Guss einstellen, der durch spontane Quellwolkeln auch nicht auf dem Regenradar vorherzusehen ist. Nach solchen Schauern ists aber immer einen Wurf Wert. Erfolgversprechend sind nun besonders Abschnitte an denen die Strömung rascher ist und Sauerstoff ins Wasser gelangt, sowie Baumschatten herrscht. Und bloss selbst im Schatten bleiben. Stresslevel für Mensch und Tier gering halten.
Durch die Schauer/Gewittermöglichkeit ist es klug mit leichtem Gepäck mobil zu bleiben.


----------



## Tricast

Herrliches Wetter, die Sonne brennt vom Himmel und der Schweiß läuft und läuft. Man mag sich kaum bewegen aber die Pflicht ruft, nein sie schreit. Aber allem zum Trotz geht es nachher ans Wasser und dann wollen wir die neuen Rollen mal probieren ob die auch rumzicken. Es sind ja zierliche Röllchen für eine 4500er Größe und deshalb kommen sie an die Match und den Winklepicker. Bespult sind sie schon mit 16er und 18er Maver Stone River. Besonders gefallen mir die flachen Spulen und es müssen nicht kilometerweise Schnur aufgespult werden oder unterfüttern und es gibt zwei identische Spulen in Alu.
Allen Anderen, die es ans Wasser schaffen wünschen wir einen entspannten Tag und damit es nicht langweilig wird auch ab und zu eine stramme Leine.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Und allen Kranken wünschen wir baldige Genesung.


----------



## rustaweli

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oh... Ich würde es nachts auf Schlangendöbel versuchen... Zwar off topic.. Aber wie sind denn so die Krankheitsverläufe - ist die Seuche noch so beängstigend in den Symptomen?
> 
> Grüße, Bernd


Vielen lieben Dank Minimax und daci7 !
Also kann jetzt nur von meiner Teuersten und mir reden, aber diesmal ist es echt eklig und fies. 3-4 Tage Schwäche, Gliederschmerzen wie noch nie erlebt und extremes Kopfweh. Haben immer noch Schwindelanfälle und Kopfbrennen wie bei Sonnenbrand und sind ganz schwach. Auf der Rückfahrt musste ich sogar minutenlang mit knapp 60kmh den Seitenstreifen nutzen und bei der nächsten Ausfahrt eine Weile überlegen wie es nun weitergeht. Problem ist das wir funktionieren müssen als Eltern von jungen Kindern. Die letzten Tage fiel uns gar lesen schwer.
Also seid nicht nachlässig wie wir und denkt wenigsten an Abstand und Desinfektion!
Bleibt gesund meine lieben Stammtischbrüder!


----------



## Rheinspezie

Krass... Danke und gute Genesung


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast 
ich empfehle ja nicht gerne Rollen für Ruten von Angel Methoden von denen ich wenig bis gar keine Ahnung habe in diesem falle Feedern, aber schaue dir wirklich mal die großen Ultegras an, ich habe ja auf meiner Preston Method eine Ultegra 3500 Competition (selbe größe wie 14.000) und ein meine DAM Feeder eine 14.000 
Speedcast (Ultegra ähnlich), ich würde mir nix kleineres mehr darauf bauen. und zur not gibt es die Ultegra auch als 5500 wäre mir heute zu klein.
ok sie wiegen ein wenig mehr aber ich halte sie ja nicht die ganze zeit in der Hand, aber das einholen von schweren Körben geht dafür ratzfatz.
die 14.000 und 5500 Ultegra hat 2 Spulen und  line reducer die 3500 leider nur eine Spule aber eine flache 

hier im vergleich mit einer 4000er


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Vergesst Pellets & Co. , So'n Döbel ist auch bloß 'n Ükel ... und bei diesen Temperaturen noch viel öfter


----------



## Minimax

Sagt mal, Jungs, wir sprachen ja übers Wetter. Ich beobachte seit Jahren ein eigenartiges meteorologisches Phänomen, das in engen Zusammenhang mit der Bisserkennung über Spitze steht.
Warum ist es auch an windstillen Tagen grundsätzlich so, daß sobald sie vorsichtigea, schwer interpretierbares Ködergenuckel an der Spitze bemerkbar macht, nahezu gleichzeitig leichte, unbeständige Böen aufkommen?


----------



## skyduck

Puh, so heiß. Aber wie bereits angekündigt bin ich zur Werse um meinen Gedanken einer anhaltenden Anfütterung weiter zu spinnen . Mrs Skyduck  kommt heute Abend auch raus und wir planen die Nacht draußen zu bleiben. 
Vor exakt 6 Jahren in der kommenden Nacht habe ich hier meinen bis dato größten Wersewels gefangen mit knapp 1,50m beim Aalangeln mit Wurm. 
Jetzt ist es selbst unterm Schirm zu warm und ich sitze zwischendurch immer unterm Baum.







Aber trotz der Affenhitze scheint der Plan aufzugehen, sie werden größer, mal gucken wie es heute Abend läuft…


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Sagt mal, Jungs, wir sprachen ja übers Wetter. Ich beobachte seit Jahren ein eigenartiges meteorologisches Phänomen, das in engen Zusammenhang mit der Bisserkennung über Spitze steht.
> Warum ist es auch an windstillen Tagen grundsätzlich so, daß sobald sie vorsichtigea, schwer interpretierbares Ködergenuckel an der Spitze bemerkbar macht, nahezu gleichzeitig leichte, unbeständige Böen aufkommen?


Genauso ist es


----------



## daci7

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oh... Ich würde es nachts auf Schlangendöbel versuchen... Zwar off topic.. Aber wie sind denn so die Krankheitsverläufe - ist die Seuche noch so beängstigend in den Symptomen?
> 
> Grüße, Bernd


Na, man hört wieder vermehrt von anstrengenden Verläufen - das liegt aber mMn auch daran, dass ganz viele milde Verläufe garnicht mehr als Corona identifiziert werden. Die Seuche ist meines Wissens nach ja nicht schlimmer geworden in den letzten Wochen. 

Ontopic: ich werd dann mal heute am frühen Abend losziehen, leichtes Gepäck mitnehmen und ins Dunkel hinein fischen. Als Klder liegen bereit: Diverse Pellets (auch zu füttern), Tulip, Mais, Maden und Tauwürmer. Wahrscheinlich wieder viel  zu viel Auswahl 
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## rustaweli

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Vergesst Pellets & Co. , So'n Döbel ist auch bloß 'n Ükel ... und bei diesen Temperaturen noch viel öfter



Vielleicht habe ich in letzter Zeit etwas verpasst, aber keine Art ist hier "bloß n Ükel". Lediglich wir sind Ükels, welche jeder Art ükelmasig gerecht werden möchten, in allem Respekt.


----------



## geomas

Ach Mist, lieber rustaweli , hoffentlich gehts Dir bald besser!!

Sieht super aus bei Dir am Wasser, skyduck - Petri zum Bilderbuchbrassen!

Tricast - viel Erfolg!
Ist die relativ hohe Übersetzung der Verum II Match/Feeder okay für Euch?


Allen Ükels viel Erfolg wo auch immer. Ich hab's Angeln heute gelassen.
Morgen soll es hier teils stärker regnen, aber vielleicht findet sich ne Lücke.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri in die Runde! Auch wenn die meisten heute vernünftigerweise zu Hause oder zumindest tief im Schatten verbracht haben.

Ich war gegen Abend kurz zum Rotfedern stippen. Leider war der angesteuerte Spot nicht zu beangeln. Ein dicker Teppich aus Pollen, Dreck, Blättern und Brassenschleim sowie E 140 trieb auf der Wasseroberfläche. 




Auf dem Foto befindet sich die Lücke im Gestrüpp links ein paar Meter hinter den Seerosen und daneben ist kein Platz. Egal, ich bin 50 Meter weiter und habe mal wieder meinen 8mm Breadpuncher vermisst (ist mir mal ins Gras gefallen und war nicht mehr zu finden), die 6mm Scheiben scheinen manchmal zu klein und die 10mm zu groß zu sein. Aber beide Größen funktionieren und ich konnte jede Menge Fisch landen, nur wenige Rotaugen und zwei oder drei Ukelei, der Rest waren tatsächlich Rotfedern. Manche sahen sehr ramponiert aus, eine hatte richtig schwere Fleischwunden hinten unten, das war mit Sicherheit ein tölpelhafter Hecht. Wir hatten das ja kürzlich schon diskutiert: es ist erstaunlich, mit was für schwerwiegenden Verletzungen manche Fische ohne größere Probleme zurecht zu kommen scheinen.
Die Rotfedern haben übrigens mitnichten oben in der Wassersäule gebissen oder in der Mitte, da gab es nur Plötzen. Erst als ich die Pose so tief gestellt hatte, dass ein kleines Schrot auf dem Vorfach auf Grund lag, gab es Bisse von Rotfedern.


----------



## Slappy

Petri an alle. 
Wie a gekündigt ist bei mir nichts mit angeln im Moment. Zu viel anderes und viel zu heiß. 
Die Teiche sind in einem eher kirtischeren Zustand. Die Zuflüße bringen kaum noch Wasser rein und die Temperaturen erledigen den Rest.... 

rustaweli , oh man... Das braucht echt keiner. Ich wünsche euch eine schnelle Genesung


----------



## MS aus G

Da muss ich aber wieder viele dicke Petris in die Runde schicken!!!

Auch bei mir hat sich im "Rutenwald" mal was getan, eigentlich wollte ich ja "nur" ein paar Köder besorgen...!!!

Naja, da ist mir doch glatt eine Feederrute "untergekommen"!!! Ist aber eine der Billig/rustikalen Sorte, aber der erste Einsatz war gleich von Erfolg gekrönt!!! Also Döbel, Gründling und Aal kann sie!!! Und natürlich auch Grundeln!!! 









Die Rolle wird auch noch ausgetauscht, gegen eine Mitchell MX3 3000 FS!!! Macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck, muss noch Schnur drauf!

Gruß Mario


----------



## daci7

Ich sitze am kleinen Flüsschen in einer Renaturierungsschleife. Nachdem ich mich anfangs echt stümperhaft angestellt habe und einiges an Unruhe an den Platz gebracht habe, konnte ich doch schon einige Brassen landen bis knapp u60 und auch mein erster Tulip-Döbel an diesem Fluss beim ersten Einsatz von Tulip ist gelandet. Gut, die Größe ist ausbaufähig, aber das wird schon.
Im Einsatz habe ich meine Eigenbau-OCC mit Tulip und eine Drennan Medium Feeder mit Madenbündel.
Leider hat der Wind ganz schön aufgefrischt und ich sitze ungeschützt ... die Ruten wackeln wie Lämmerschwänze, aber ich gebe nicht auf!













Groetjes
David
PS: Als Tulip-Nowize bin ich ja skeptisch ob der Haltbarkeit der Würfel am Haken. Meine Lösung ist ein Madenbündel in den Würfel zu ziehen. Selbst wenn das Fleisch abhanden kommt habe ich immmernoch einen Köder im Wasser. Ha!


----------



## daci7

PPS: Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum mein Tulip so eine begrenzte Haltbarkeit hat unter Wasser. 




Der Kollege kommt zu Anschauungszwecken mal mit.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich glaube ihr habt ein und denselben Döbel gefangen!
Petri MS aus G und daci7 !

von Krabben bleiben wir hier verschont und ich glaube, da bin ich auch ganz froh drüber.

#abhakmatte
Könnt ihr mir ein handliches (wenn verpackt) Modell empfehlen? Große Welse oder 20kg Karpfen müssen nicht draufpassen, soll eher für die üblichen Brassen sein oder irgendwann vielleicht ein B-Fisch, hoffentlich. Ach ja, Maßband muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> PS: Als Tulip-Nowize bin ich ja skeptisch ob der Haltbarkeit der Würfel am Haken. Meine Lösung ist ein Madenbündel in den Würfel zu ziehen. Selbst wenn das Fleisch abhanden kommt habe ich immmernoch einen Köder im Wasser. Ha!


Perfetto
Bei den Temperaturen ist Tulip alles andere als leicht zu handhaben, heute beim ersten Gewässer gings gut, da ich es gefroren mit auf die Reise nahm, nach längerer Fahrt zum zweiten Flüsschen war der Rest des ersten Beutels so aufgeweicht, daß ein Kuss von einer Elritze genügte, dss Zeug vom Haken zu lösen. Überhaupt war heute ein langer heisser und ich sag mal auch ergebnismässig nicht unbedingt ergiebiger Tag. Für längere Abfahrten und Wechsel zwischen weit entfernten Gewässern empfiehlt sich solch eine Vorrichtung (Die nicht mehr ganz taufrischen Tauis hat die Einsatzzeit am Wasser dennoch fertiggemacht)


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Einfach schöne Fische, ein schönes Gewässer und edles Gerät:





P.S.: wobei ich den Trend zur 1/4-Tele schon etwas merkwürdig finde


----------



## daci7

Ich habe gerade noch zum Abschluss Glasaugendöbel auf Sicht gefischt- das ist nichts für schwache Nerven! 
Zwei durften mit, blutige Bilder erspare ich euch und lebende gibbet nicht, weil ich Publikum hatte (ich bin nochmal an einen Spot in der Stadt gewechselt zum Gufieren).
Aber abgefahren, wie gut man die Glubscher der Stachler im Licht der Kopflanpe sieht. 
Gute Nacht
David


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt ein und denselben Döbel gefangen!
> Petri MS aus G und daci7 !
> 
> 
> #abhakmatte
> Könnt ihr mir ein handliches (wenn verpackt) Modell empfehlen? Große Welse oder 20kg Karpfen müssen nicht draufpassen, soll eher für die üblichen Brassen sein oder irgendwann vielleicht ein B-Fisch, hoffentlich. Ach ja, Maßband muss auch nicht sein.


Hätte ich mir vorher nie gekauft, aber das Teil ist gut.


----------



## Mescalero

War mir vorher schon mal aufgefallen, danke. Dann kommt die auf jeden Fall in die engere Auswahl.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir vorher nie gekauft, aber das Teil ist gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 410357
> Anhang anzeigen 410358
> Anhang anzeigen 410359
> Anhang anzeigen 410360


Die Matte geht ja nur bis 105cm. Das ist für Döbel und Schleien vl. OK, aber bei Raubzeug wirds eng 
Groetjes 
Dsvid


----------



## Slappy

Liebe Brüder. 
Ich würde gerade auf ein neues Produkt von Korum aufmerksam gemacht. Der Meatstop. Hab noch nicht weiter geschaut, wollte es euch aber einfach schon mal hier hinwerfen


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Liebe Brüder.
> Ich würde gerade auf ein neues Produkt von Korum aufmerksam gemacht. Der Meatstop. Hab noch nicht weiter geschaut, wollte es euch aber einfach schon mal hier hinwerfen


dat gibet schon lange, ich glaube vom Balzer Matze.



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Matte geht ja nur bis 105cm. Das ist für Döbel und Schleien vl. OK, aber bei Raubzeug wirds eng
> Groetjes
> Dsvid


von Raubzeug war nicht die rede


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


daci7 schrieb:


> 105cm. Das ist für Döbel und Schleien vl. OK


Für die hab ich mir selber eine mit 75cm gebastelt. 

Hat bisher auch immer gereicht.


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt ein und denselben Döbel gefangen!
> Petri MS aus G und daci7 !
> 
> von Krabben bleiben wir hier verschont und ich glaube, da bin ich auch ganz froh drüber.
> 
> #abhakmatte
> Könnt ihr mir ein handliches (wenn verpackt) Modell empfehlen? Große Welse oder 20kg Karpfen müssen nicht draufpassen, soll eher für die üblichen Brassen sein oder irgendwann vielleicht ein B-Fisch, hoffentlich. Ach ja, Maßband muss auch nicht sein.


Ich habe eine super dünne, deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt. Da habe ich immer nen Bankstick mit Feederauflage eingewickelt drin, wenn ich mit ganz wenig Gepäck los bin. Zum Karpfenfischen habe ich son riesen Apparat geerbt, bin aber noch unschlüssig, ob ich den als Liege für mich oder als Matte für die Fische nutzen soll.
Nächste Woche kommt dann noch die Spro Strategy XS unhooking Mat lite zum Spinfischen. Falls du dann noch suchst, kann ich dir gern ein paar Fotos schießen oder Daten durchgehen.
Beste Grüße
David

PS: wie ihr an meinen Fotos seht, nutze ich allerdings in 99% der Fälle die Scale zum abhaken...


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


daci7 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommt dann noch die Spro Strategy XS unhooking Mat lite zum Spinfischen


Find ich prima, dass Du auch bei dieser Angelmethode auf Nummer sicher gehst.  Ist meiner Beobachtung nach hier in der Gegend noch eher die Ausnahme.



daci7 schrieb:


> wie ihr an meinen Fotos seht, nutze ich allerdings in 99% der Fälle die Scale zum abhaken..


Wird in den meisten Situationen vermutlich auch reichen.

Die Meinung, dass man Fische besser auf einer geeigneten Unterlage ablegen sollte, wenn man sie außerhalb des Wassers abhaken will, gewinnt ja langsam auch außerhalb der Karpfenszene immer mehr Anhänger. 

Finde ich gut, außer das "langsam" natürlich.

Ich glaube, dass gut lesbare Maßeinheiten, die auch auf Fotos gut erkennbar sind, da  die Verbreitung durchaus positiv beeinflussen können.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommt dann noch die Spro Strategy XS unhooking Mat lite zum Spinfischen.





daci7 schrieb:


> Die Matte geht ja nur bis 105cm. Das ist für Döbel und Schleien vl. OK, aber bei Raubzeug wirds eng


die  Spro Strategy XS ist nur 98cm aber 60cm breit und wiegt 900gr. (für mich würde sie bis jetzt reichen, meine größten waren je 97cm   )
die Zeck ist 105cm ist 40cm breit und wiegt 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sind aber schon ein paar gr. Schleim drauf


----------



## PirschHirsch

Ich verwende die Anaconda Rollmop - die ist voll ausgeklappt 1,25 m lang sowie 1,05 m breit. Also auch für überdurchschnittliche Fische tauglich.

Taugt auch alternativ mal sehr gut als Spontan-Sitzkissen.

Zusammengerollt und -geschnürt gut mitführbar (zumindest für mich) - beim Ansitzen sowieso. Geht aber auch zum Spinnfischen.

Hat halt kein aufgedrucktes Maßband, aber das ist mir persönlich nicht wichtig - im Gegensatz zu ausreichender Länge/Breite für Meterhecht+-Zwecke etc.

Bringt halt IMO nichts, wenn eine Matte so schmal ist, dass der Fisch dann evtl. doch in den Dreck runterrutscht.

Daher habe ich mich vor einigen Jahren für erwähntes Teil entschieden und bin damit nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Slappy

Grüße vom Wasser. 

Bin zwar in offizieller Position hier, aber das heißt ja nicht das ich nicht auch ne Rute ins Wasser packen darf


----------



## Allround-Angler

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Einfach schöne Fische, ein schönes Gewässer und edles Gerät:
> 
> P.S.: wobei ich den Trend zur 1/4-Tele schon etwas merkwürdig finde


Man kan  die Rute so noch ein paar cm kürzer zusammenschieben und hat zumindest im vorderen Teil die Aktion einer Steckrute.
Die Scopes von Nash waren wohl die Trendsetter?
Warum dann nicht gleich eine Steckrute mit einem Teil mehr?
Allerdings habe ich noch keine solche "Hybrid-Rute" aus Teleskop- und Steckrute in Händen gehalten, geschweige denn gefischt.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht gleich eine Steckrute mit einem Teil mehr?


Genau diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt...aber Trends sind halt immer auch Marketing...


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Thomas. schrieb:


> meine größten waren je 97cm


Respekt,  97 cm Schleien werden vermutlich nicht mal in England gefangen, solche Döbel wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Daher habe ich mich vor einigen Jahren für erwähntes Teil entschieden und bin damit nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.


Mittlerweile gibt es ja diverse Alternativen auf dem Markt.

Das war früher noch anders. Deshalb hab ich mir je nach Bedarf /Gewässer/Zielfisch passende Unterlagen DiY gebastelt.

Tun auch heute noch brav ihre Dienste.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich mir je nach Bedarf /Gewässer/Zielfisch passende Unterlagen DiY gebastelt.



Zeig doch mal bitte die Teile.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal bitte die Teile


Geht nicht so einfach.

Ich bin mit einem LINUX-Live Stick online.  

Der ist ROM , hat nur den Browser aktiv und  keinen Zugriff auf DISK oder USB Stick. 

Ich werd aber versuchen beim nächsten Einsatz ein Bild zu machen und dann evtl. hochladen, wenn ich mal wieder mit nem anderen Gerät online gehe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Der ist ROM



Achso ok.
Ich dachte immer Julius Cäsar ist ROM.


----------



## fishhawk

Hier bitte


----------



## Professor Tinca

Coole Sache.
Ist das so ne Renter-Antirutschmatte für die Dusche?


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Antirutschmatte für die Dusche?


Jawohl, ist wasser- und auch schleimabweisend.

An den Seiten sind Isolierrohre integriert als Umrandung und als Schwimmhilfe.  Da es schwimmt kann man das Teil auch ganz gut im Flachwasser einsetzen, wenn man dem Fisch die "air exposure" ersparen will.

Hab ich mir damals zum Barschangeln gebastelt.

Zum Transport ziehe ich Rohre raus und rolle das Teil zusammen.

Hab übrigens extra das Tablet meiner Frau zweckentfremdet, aber für den Prof kann man ja schon mal etwas Aufwand betreiben.

Jetzt bin ich wieder mit PC und richtigem Monitor online.  Allerdings halt read-only-memory.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da hast du dir ja richtig Mühe gemacht. Danke.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

für Dich gerne.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und Petri Heil in die Runde,



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Dann lass es am Polterabend richtig krachen und Polterabend richtig rein damit die Eheleute was zu tun haben.



Das haben wir war ein super Abend/Nacht  



Mescalero schrieb:


> von Krabben bleiben wir hier verschont und ich glaube, da bin ich auch ganz froh drüber.



Einerseits sei froh, andererseits must du so auf einen der besten Köder für Schlangendöbel verzichten, alternativ würden auch eingeschleppte Krebsarten gehen, wenn sie dann frisch gehäutet sind



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wird in den meisten Situationen vermutlich auch reichen.
> 
> Die Meinung, dass man Fische besser auf einer geeigneten Unterlage ablegen sollte, wenn man sie außerhalb des Wassers abhaken will, gewinnt ja langsam auch außerhalb der Karpfenszene immer mehr Anhänger.
> 
> Finde ich gut, außer das "langsam" natürlich.



Bis lang war ich ja auch nicht davon angetan noch mehr mitzuschleppen aber wenn man an das Fischwohl denkt muß man das wohl in Kauf nehmen.




Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy

So, um 17:30 war dann Feierabend. 
Das Wasser ist soweit gut in Schuss. Der Bach ist wieder aufgeräumt und Fisch gab es auch. 
Als erstes einen ca 15cm Streifendöbel und dann ein Microplötz. Dann wechselte ich kurz die Seite und versuchte es mit Toast und Pose auf Sicht. Dort hinten schwimmen immer Karpfen ihre Runden. Ca 20 Minuten dauerte es bis die Pose endlich unter ging.... Zum Vorschein kam dieser kleine Bursche. Mein erster seiner Art


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!

Sah das Maul von dem Fisch irgendwie komisch aus Slappy ?


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!
> 
> Sah das Maul von dem Fisch irgendwie komisch aus Slappy ?


Ne, eigentlich nicht. Denke das sieht nur auf dem Foto so seltsam aus.


----------



## daci7

Ist doch ein Graser, oder?
Das Maul kann ich nicht so gut deuten grade


----------



## Mescalero

Und ich hätte Döbel gesagt und mich höchstens über das fehlende Rot der Flossen gewundert. 
Aber in Sachen Fischbestimmung halte ich mich zukünftig lieber zurück...


----------



## daci7

Also ich bin bei beiden Fischen tatsächlich nicht so sicher. Aber der Kopf scheint mir zu klein für Dlbel, das Maul ebenfalls, die Lippen sehen Grasertypisch verhornt aus und die Afterflosse eher grade.
Das kenne ich alles vom Döbel anders, kann mich aber natürlich irren.

Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weißer Armur!


----------



## Slappy

Ja, ist ein Graser


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


daci7 schrieb:


> die Lippen sehen Grasertypisch verhornt aus und die Afterflosse eher grade.


Ich hätte deshalb auch sofort auf Amur getippt.

In dieser Größe hab ich die allerdings noch nie gesehen.

Aber wer weiß, was so alles ins Gewässer gerät, wenn z.B. "Weißfische gemischt" besetzt werden?


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Graser, lieber Slappy! Sieht gut aus bei Dir am Gewässer.

Interessant, Deine Beobachtung zum Beißverhalten der Rotfedern, Mescalero . Die müssen dank ihrer Maulstellung ja tatsächlich Kopfstand machen, um Futter vom Grund aufzusammeln. Bei den Ukelei das gleiche Spiel. Aber das scheint ihnen ja nix auszumachen.


Heute habe ich wieder nicht geangelt, war nach der Arbeit nicht in Stimmung dazu. Habe vorhin ne Runde am Ufer entlang gedreht. Irgendwann muß ich noch ein paar andere Stellen hier in der Nachbarschaft antesten.



Kommt gut in die neue Woche!


----------



## seatrout61

Mescalero schrieb:


> ...
> 
> #abhakmatte
> Könnt ihr mir ein handliches (wenn verpackt) Modell empfehlen? Große Welse oder 20kg Karpfen müssen nicht draufpassen, soll eher für die üblichen Brassen sein oder irgendwann vielleicht ein B-Fisch, hoffentlich. Ach ja, Maßband muss auch nicht sein.Ich habe eine günstig abzugeben...garantiert unbenutzt




Ich habe eine wegen Hobbyaufgabe günstig abzugeben...garantiert unbenutzt....Spässle 

Ich habe eine ganz einfache 90x48cm von Askari für nen Zehner...ob die zum Abhaken was taugt, kann ich nicht beurteilen...aber als gepolsterte Sitzunterlage ist die gut zu gebrauchen...Online wohl gerade nicht lieferbar (ist die von Perca)...aber die haben ja auch Läden ev. in deiner Nähe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger! War vorgestern so kurz vor 20.00 am Wasser und mein Angelplatz lag Gottseidank schon im Schatten. Erstmal die Kopfrute ausgepackt und Köfis fangen. 
Nach mehreren Tiefeneinstellungen klappte das auch! Auf Maden gingen allerdings nur Winzgrundeln, nach 4 Stck. hatte ich dann genug Köfis. 

Wurm brauchte ich bis zum einsetzen der Dunkelheit so gar nicht anködern. 
Jedenfalls bekam ich auf Köfi keinen Biß. Erst in der 2. Nachthälfte ging ein kleines Wallerchen von 44 cm auf Wurm und verwickelte mir beide Grundmontagen. 
Ich baute dann um und versuchte mal etwas mit Mais zu erwischen, daß brachte nichts. 

Mein Nachbar hatte 2 Aale, einer mit 80 und einer mit 94 cm auf Daumennagelgroßen Fischfetzen und 15 gr. Blei...


----------



## daci7

Ich war Gestern auch kurz unterwegs. Im Hellen habe ich eine neue Stelle ausgetestet- da unter den Bäumen ist ein Loch von knapp 150cm bei sonst 100cm Wasser. Die Strömung hier ist schon ordentlich und es kam viel Grünzeug den Fluss runter, da muss ich mich noch dran gewöhnen.
Gefischt habe ich wieder mit der Drennan Medium Feeder und 25g Tellerblei am Ende des festen Paternosters. Als Köder diente Madenbündel und Mais und als Futter ebenso regelmäßig geschossen. Als zweite Rute habe ich dann meine OCC, ebenfalls mit Paternoster DS-Blei und Grundel als Köder etwas stromab gelegt, also ans Ende des "Loches".
Gebissen haben zwar nur Grundeln, aber der Platz scheint mir trotzdem vielversprechend!













In der Dunkelheit bin ich dann nochmal an meinen Zanderplatz in der Stadt gegurkt und konnte die Stachler wieder beobachten, nur fangen ließ sich heut keiner. Steckse nicht drin, wa?!
Alles in allem war das aber wieder ein schöner Kurztrip!
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolles Gewässer.


----------



## Finke20

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde.

Ich habe es heute tatsächlich ans Wasser geschafft, zu 5 Uhr hatte ich noch keine Lust aufzustehen. Aber zu 7 Uhr stand ich dann am See. Es ist dedeckt gewesen und mit 15C° auch recht angenehm. Zu den Ruten muss ich nichts sagen es sind die zwei üblichen verdächtigen und da werden auch zur Zeit kein Kompromisse gemacht.






Als Köder hatte ich heute Rotwürmer und Mais dabei und es ging auch gleich gut los.






Eine schöne Brasse nahm die Köder Kombi und es kamen noch etliche Rotfedern und Plötzen ans Tageslicht.











Es ist richtig schön am Wasser gewesen. Kein anderer Angler am See, der Eisvogel ließ sich auch blicken und ich hatte ein Wunderschönes Vogelkonzert.
Was wünscht man sich mehr , ach ja einen schönen Schlei .


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri in den Norden, schöne Strecke!


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den wie üblich sehr schönen Fängen, lieber Finke20 , speziell die Rotfedern aus Deinen Gewässern sind traumhaft schöne Goldbarren.

daci7 - schade, daß die erhofften Fänge ausgeblieben sind. Aber die Kenntnis um eine verheißungsvolle Stelle ist ja schon mal ein „Pfund”.

Glückwunsch zur neuen Feeder-Rute und Petri zur erfolgreichen Einweihung, lieber MS aus G !


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute am späten Vormittag bis mittleren Nachmittag am Fluß nebenan und habe es erneut mit Method-Feedern und Pellet-Körbchen versucht.





An der Stelle ist nach etwas Füttern oft Friedfisch zu finden.






Ich hatte die neulich nicht „verbratenen” Pellets im Kühlschrank verwahrt und habe sie - geizig wie ich bin - heute aufgebraucht.
Begonnen habe ich mit einem mittelgroßen Pelletfeeder und 6mm-Wafter von Ringers am Bande. Ach ja, die Pellets habe ich etwas nachgefeuchtet.





Wie die Profis hab ich auch ne Stoppuhr dabeigehabt ;-) Wie schon neulich tat sich anfangs nichts.
Etwa alle 10 Minuten habe ich den Futterkorb frisch geladen.

Im dritten Durchgang kamen nach etwa 8 Minuten die ersten Rüttler an der Feederspitze. Es sollte meist bei Rüttlern und vorsichtigem Ziehen bleiben.
Fisch schien fast durchgängig am Platz zu sein. Einen korrekten Biß gab es, der Fisch (geschätzt 25er Plötz oder so) stieg leider nach 3 oder 4 Sekunden aus. Dann schoß mir ein anderer Fisch in die Schnur, auch einen Nachschwimmer (vermutlich Escort lucius) kann ich vermelden. Da muß ich mal mit anderem Gerät hin.





Ich habe mit verschiedenen Klörben experimentiert, die Hakenköder durchgewechselt, aber nichts half - die Fische waren da, die Futterpellets haben ihnen offenbar geschmeckt, aber den Hakenköder hat nur ein Fisch „korrekt” genommen.

So kanns gehen. Genossen hab ich die Zeit am Wasser dennoch sehr, nach dem etwas anstrengenden Wochenende war das Starren aufs Wasser genau das Richtige für mich.
Ach so, eigenlich wollte ich es mit dem Pellet-Cone versuchen, hatte diese Dinger aber zu Hause vergessen. Es bleibt also noch Raum zum Experimentieren.


----------



## Tricast

Was hast Du denn da für moderne Ruten und Rollen am Start gehabt??    

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn da für moderne Ruten und Rollen am Start gehabt??
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Gut beobachtet, Heinz! Ich hatte eine günstige Combo am Start. Maver Reality 9ft und Okuma Carbosowieso (unter 30€). 
Von dieser Combo wollte ich mich schon trennen, aber im Prinzip ist die nicht schlecht, eher im Gegenteil. 
Vorerst bleibt sie bei mir für Method-Experimente und so.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Finke20 schrieb:


> Georg ich hätte mich da anders entschieden  und wäre zu den Toten-Hosen gegangen


Gebe dir da volkommen Recht. War am Samstag in München bei den Hosen, als Zugabe gab es Feine Sahne Fischfilet  .


----------



## daci7

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Gebe dir da volkommen Recht. War am Samstag in München bei den Hosen, als Zugabe gab es Feine Sahne Fischfilet  .


Das seh ich aber anders herum 
Als ich angefangen habe Hosen zu hören ... da waren schon die alten Lieder besser als die neuen.
Just my .02€


----------



## geomas

#hosen

Ich hätte beim Konzert arbeiten müssen und „kein Ohr frei gehabt” für die Musi, also mehr Streß und ne etwas komplizierte An- und Abreise.


Morgen und übermorgen siehts gut aus zeitlich und hoffentlich auch vom Wetter her (fast zu sonnig). Da ist sicher ne Angelsession drin. 
Leider arbeitet das Phlegma gegen größere Ausflüge oder eine gewissenhafte Vorbereitung. Irgendwann diese Woche kommt auch ne neue Rute, bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> das Phlegma


Da habe ich wohl Glück, wie es scheint.
Es verhindert wirkungsvoll und nachhaltig ein Mindestmaß an Enthusiasmus bei der Arbeit.

Angeln könnte ich dagegen den lieben langen Tag.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Morgen und übermorgen siehts gut aus zeitlich und hoffentlich auch vom Wetter her (fast zu sonnig). Da ist sicher ne Angelsession drin.
> Leider arbeitet das Phlegma gegen größere Ausflüge oder eine gewissenhafte Vorbereitung. Irgendwann diese Woche kommt auch ne neue Rute, bin sehr gespannt.


Die mit den blauen Ringbindungen?  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Die mit den blauen Ringbindungen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



So siehts aus, und der Name des Herstellers könnte Dir bekannt vorkommen zwinkerzwinker


PS: der Hersteller ist nicht „Heinz”


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
war Samstag und Sonntag auch am Wasser und hatte die ruten aber nur kurz im Wasser, aber trotzdem konnte ich jeweils nach kurzer Zeit Schleien überreden sich zu zeigen. 
Schleien beißen bei mir momentan sehr gut. Vor kurzen konnte ich in 1,5 Std. 7 Schleien, einen kleinen Karpfen und einen 6 Pfd. Karpfen fangen.

Gruß


----------



## geomas

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> war Samstag und Sonntag auch am Wasser und hatte die ruten aber nur kurz im Wasser, aber trotzdem konnte ich jeweils nach kurzer Zeit Schleien überreden sich zu zeigen.
> Schleien beißen bei mir momentan sehr gut. Vor kurzen konnte ich in 1,5 Std. 7 Schleien, einen kleinen Karpfen und einen 6 Pfd. Karpfen fangen.
> 
> Gruß


Petri heil!

Darf ich nach Methode und Köder fragen?


----------



## nostradamus

geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil!
> 
> Darf ich nach Methode und Köder fragen?



Klar doch.
Momentan sind meine Angelausflüge auf eine bis 1,5 Std begrenzt, so dass ich mit extrem wenig Aufwand fische.

Angefüttert wird mit Gerste und auf dem Teppich präsentiere ich einen Tauwurm.

Muss allerdings auch dazu sagen, dass das Gewässer einen sehr guten Bestand an Schleien und Karpfen und wenig andere Weissfische hat. Daher auch das mega Gewicht der Schleien und Karpfen!


----------



## Finke20

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> War am Samstag in München bei den Hosen, als Zugabe gab es Feine Sahne Fischfilet  .




Mensch kuttenkarl, ich hätte dir jetzt gar nicht zugetraut, das du diese Musikrichtung hörst .

Feine Sahne Fischfilet ist ja praktisch aus meinem Nachbarort, Jarmen ist nur 12km weg.


----------



## Dace

Petri, hier jagt ja eine Fangmeldung die nächste. 

Besonders die Rotfedern sehen mal wieder toll aus Finke20 

Nach der großen Hitze vom Wochenende war es heute richtig kühl dagegen und da lässt es sich prima Angeln.

Eigentlich wollte ich Barben fangen. Gefüttert hatte ich diesmal vom Start weg mit kleinen Käsestückchen, ein Teil davon an den Haken und raus damit.

Der erste Biss kam recht früh, aber leider ging der Anschlag fehl. Der nächste Biss wollte sich nicht wirklich entwickeln.







Aber den nächsten, eher ein normaler Biss, konnte ich gut anschlagen. Und sofort riss der Fisch in einer Rutsche an die 70 bis 80 Meter Schnur von Rolle, dann bewegte sich nichts mehr. Da ich am Ufer Platz hatte, nahm ich den Kescher und ging am Ufer auf den Fisch zu. Als ich ungefähr zur Hälfte aufgeschlossen hatte, machte sich der Fisch wieder auf den Weg stromab. So gut es ging versuchte ich Druck zu erzeugen, aber das beeindruckte mein Gegenüber nicht wirklich. Er bleibt wieder stehen, und es fühlte ich wie ein Hänger an. Was soll ich sagen, nach knapp 40 Minuten sehr hartem Drill auf biegen und brechen hatte ich das Urtier im Kescher und war aber enttäuscht, dass es keine Monsterbarbe war: Waller - 140 cm!






Gerät: Alan Brown Barbel 11' / 1 lb 6 oz TC, Hardy Conquest Centrepin 4 inches, 30er Maxiima, 70 cm 30er Vorfach FC, 8er PD wide gabe Specialist!
Die Gerätezusammenstellung hat sich bestens bewährt, die super Großfischprüfung ist bestanden - aber selbstverständlich kein Wallergerät, da ist eher anglerfisches Können, Geschick und Geduld gefragt, den Fisch auch mit etwas Glück in den noch viel zu kleinen Kescher zu bugsieren.


Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Wow - das muss irre Spaß gemacht haben mit der Pin...
Ganz fettes Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> da ist eher anglerfisches Können, Geschick und Geduld gefragt, den Fisch auch mit etwas Glück in den noch viel zu kleinen Kescher zu bugsieren.



Das war sicher ein heißer Tanz an dem Gerät.
Toller Fisch.
Petri Heil, Roland!


----------



## Niklas32

Ein dickes Petri Heil in alle Himmelsrichtungen. Wie üblich schöne Berichte und Bilder. 
Bei mir bleibt aktuell leider kaum Zeit zum angeln. Heute Nacht geht es für ein paar Tage in Richtung Süden. 

Letztes Wochenende war ich ohne Rute an einem See spazieren wo ich früher häufig geangelt habe. Dort habe ich die ersten Schritte nach dem Fischereischein unternommen. 
Neben unzähligen Kleinplötzenschwärmen an der Oberfläche konnte ich auch eine tolle Tinca beobachten. Habe ich in diesem Gewässer tatsächlich noch nie gefangen. Da weiß ich also was irgendwann mal zu versuchen ist. 






Grüße
Niklas


----------



## geomas

Uff, na das ist ja mal ein schöner Beifang - herzliches Petri, Roland!! 
Dein Käse scheint ja irgendwie „magisch” aufgeladen zu sein, wenn ihn sogar Grobiane wie der Silurus kosten wollen.


Niklas32 - ha, super, viel Erfolg beim Ansitz auf die Tinca!


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow - das muss irre Spaß gemacht haben mit der Pin



Ich habe erst mal den "Pin" der Centrepin vorhin kontrolliert, alles noch gerade, sie läuft und läuft ...



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das war sicher ein heißer Tanz an den Gerät.



Danke Professor Tinca 

Insbesondere die Handflächen und der Daumen sind da als Bremsfläche bei mir gefordert  ...

#Haken

Den 8er Peter Drennan wide gabe Specialist Haken habe ich mir auch noch mal in aller Ruhe angeschaut, keine Anzeichen einer Aufbiegung. Der Haken saß seitlich im oberen Maul. Den hat man bei diesem riesigen Maul nicht wirklich wahrgenommen.

Ach so, wir hatten ja erst kürzlich das Thema Schnur zur Diskussion, dabei ist die Maxima und Tragkraft in den Fokus gerückt. Also die hält schon was aus, ich habe da viel Vertrauen zu und wie sich gezeigt hat, nicht zu unrecht. Aber Angler und Schnur - ist auch wie ein Religion ...



geomas schrieb:


> herzliches Petri, Roland!!



Danke Georg.


Tight lines


----------



## MarkusZ

Dace schrieb:


> da ist eher anglerfisches Können, Geschick und Geduld gefragt,


Wie sagte mal ein weiser Mann:   Es gibt Leute die können angeln,  es gibt aber noch mehr Leute,  die  eine Angel ins Wasser halten können.


----------



## seatrout61

Petri heil Roland...hatte dich und deine geschätzten Beiträge hier schon vermisst...und so bei mir gedacht, das du dich bestimmt i-wo mehrere Tage eingebuddelt hast...und uns mit einem lesenswerten Fangbericht überrascht...das ist dir mit deinem spektakulären Fangerfolg gelungen.


----------



## Dace

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Petri heil Roland...hatte dich und deine geschätzten Beiträge hier schon vermisst...



Danke dir seatrout61 !


----------



## skyduck

Hey liebe Mitükel,
Kleiner Nachtrag vom WE. Wir sind wie angekündigt die Nacht draußen geblieben. Das Wetter war ideal und wir haben nur die Liegen aufgebaut.




Die Nacht blieb relativ ereignislos. Mrs. Skyduck hatte einen kleinen Biss auf Köfi und bei mir rappelte es einmal an der Wurmrute. Beide Bisse waren leider ohne Abschluss.

Morgens um 5 bin ich wieder mit der Feederrute eingestiegen und konnte noch ein paar Brassen bis 45cm erwischen. Der ganz große Wurf blieb diesmal noch aus aber ich arbeite weiter am Projekt Großbrasse an dieser Stelle, vielleicht schon wieder am kommenden Wochenende.
Es worauf jeden Fall eine sehr schöne Zeit und eine tolle Nacht so ganz ohne Zelt oder Schirm unter freiem Himmel.


----------



## skyduck

Petri Dace . Außergewöhnliche Fisch /Rutenkombination. Ich liebe sowas.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Finke20 schrieb:


> Mensch @kuttenkarl, ich hätte dir jetzt gar nicht zugetraut, das du diese Musikrichtung hörst


Finke,
alles was links ist, ist gut.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Wir sind wie angekündigt die Nacht draußen geblieben.



Das sieht aber komfortabel aus. Schöne Impressionen vom Wasser.

Petri zum Fang!


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Ich hab in den letzten den Ükel und die vielen tollen Fangberichte nur kursorisch verfolgen können, darum kann ich nur ein ein Allgemeines Petri an Euch alle Lieben in die Runde werfen. 

Und unhöflich ists, nur zwei rauszupicken, aber unhöflicher wärs noch das nicht zu tun:

Zwei wunderbare Ausnahmefische zeigen uns Slappy für seinen ersten tollen Graskarpfen: Ich finds schön wie Du auf Dein Fischartenposter immer mehr "Slappy-accomplished" Stempel pflastern kannst!
Dace sozusagen vom anderen Ende des Erfahrungsspektrums für den mächtigen Wels, und man spürt deine Überraschung bei dem dicken Nichtzielfisch. Schnur (und Rute) sind wie Du richtig sagst, Religion, aber das Pin und Drennan wide Gape den Urian wegstecken, darauf hätt ich gewettet.

Zwei ganz unterschiedliche Angler, und da sieht mans wie die schöne Angelei für jeden egal wieviele Wasserstunden man auf dem Buckel hat immer wunderbare aufregende Erlebnisse und Überraschungen bereithält,

Ükel on,
Mini


----------



## geomas

Danke für den schönen Bericht vom Nachtansitz und Petri zu Euren Fängen, skyduck  und Mrs. Skyduck!

Ich war heute 2x am Wasser und vormittags gab es Besuch aus der Hauptstadt (ohweh, und ich nicht rasiert und kein frisches Hemd an...). Trotta hat auf dem Weg zur Ostsee kurz Station gemacht und wurde Zeuge, wie ich routiniert „Plieten und Wietings”* fing, alle auf Breadpunch an der kurzen Greys Quivertip. Danke für den Besuch und den interessanten Dialog! Hoffentlich hattest Du ne gute Zeit in der Hansestadt und am großen Wasser.

Am Abend war ich an der gleichen Stelle, die Güstern wollten nicht mehr, aber Plötz und Juniorbrassen konnte ich landen. Das Interesse der Fischis an den leckeren Ködern war leider etwas abgekühlt. Schön war es dennoch. Habe es zum Schluß hin mit 10mm Waftern am Fertigvorfach (14er Haken mit „Spieß am Haar”) versucht, das funktionierte leidlich, aber nicht perfekt.



*) Sprache meiner Ahnen - „Wietings” steht wohl für „kleine Weißfische” und „Plieten” mag für Güstern stehen


PS: was mich am Abend noch total gefreut hat: ich habe erstmals einen „eigenen verlorenen” Futterkorb zurückgeangelt. Einer der heiß und innig geliebten Micro-Drahtkörbe von Drennan war vor ner Woche oder 2 einem Hänger zum Opfer gefallen - heute „fing” ich ihn durch Zufall - korrekt gehakt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri Dace zum Pin - Waller den muss man erstmal fangen 

Der Sonntag war etwas ernüchternd, auf die Pellets bissen gerade mal 2 Brachsen von 3,5 pfd und die Semmelflocke fand nur einen Schied als Abnehmer ansonsten war nix los. Ich hätte gerne mehr berichtet nur mit solchen Ergebnis trotz der frühen Uhrzeit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. 
Kleines Trotzpflaster hab ich mir gestern in Form eines schönen Zanders geholt, nachdem ich mir Ükel auf Sicht gefangen hab. Auf Sicht sprich der Fluß ist so klar das man auf 1m runter sieht, ein Schwimmer wurde gestern nur zur Tiefenregulierung gebraucht nicht zur Bisserkennung.


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Bericht vom Nachtansitz und Petri zu Euren Fängen, skyduck  und Mrs. Skyduck!
> 
> Ich war heute 2x am Wasser und vormittags gab es Besuch aus der Hauptstadt (ohweh, und ich nicht rasiert und kein frisches Hemd an...). Trotta hat auf dem Weg zur Ostsee kurz Station gemacht und wurde Zeuge, wie ich routiniert „Plieten und Wietings”* fing, alle auf Breadpunch an der kurzen Greys Quivertip. Danke für den Besuch und den interessanten Dialog! Hoffentlich hattest Du ne gute Zeit in der Hansestadt und am großen Wasser.
> 
> Am Abend war ich an der gleichen Stelle, die Güstern wollten nicht mehr, aber Plötz und Juniorbrassen konnte ich landen. Das Interesse der Fischis an den leckeren Ködern war leider etwas abgekühlt. Schön war es dennoch. Habe es zum Schluß hin mit 10mm Waftern am Fertigvorfach (14er Haken mit „Spieß am Haar”) versucht, das funktionierte leidlich, aber nicht perfekt.
> 
> 
> 
> *) Sprache meiner Ahnen - „Wietings” steht wohl für „kleine Weißfische” und „Plieten” mag für Güstern stehen
> 
> 
> PS: was mich am Abend noch total gefreut hat: ich habe erstmals einen „eigenen verlorenen” Futterkorb zurückgeangelt. Einer der heiß und innig geliebten Micro-Drahtkörbe von Drennan war vor ner Woche oder 2 einem Hänger zum Opfer gefallen - heute „fing” ich ihn durch Zufall - korrekt gehakt.


Tatsächlich, ich hab gestern geschwänzt, mich frühmorgens kurzentschlossen in den Zug nach Rostock gesetzt und den armen geomas an seinem Swim überfallen. Ein städtisch vorbildlich gepflegtes Green mit dem historischen Stadtkern im Rücken und einem gewaltigen Landschaftsschutzgebiet vor Augen. Da lässt sich's leben und fischen.*

Gottseidank war der Gute nicht rasiert und in ein ungebügeltes Hemd gesteckt, sonst hätte ich mich für meine verbeulte Reisedehnbundhose in Grund und Boden geschämt! Während eines netten Plausches konnte ich mir unbemerkt eine Lehrstunde im feinen Pickern erschnorren. Die meisten Zupfer hätte ich wohl großzügig zur weiteren Entwicklung beobachtet und damit verschlafen.

In Gestalt eines sympathischen älteren Herrn durfte ich auch kurz Familie geomas kennenlernen, der hinter vorgehaltener Hand zwar ein bisschen über die Größe der Wietings lästerte, sich aber sonst keine kompromittierenden Geschichten aus geomas Kindheit entlocken ließ, wie Eltern, insbesondere meine, sie sonst gerne und bereitwillig zum Besten geben.

Vielen Dank für das nette Treffen! Den Rest des Tages hab ich mit einem Strandspaziergang zur Stoltera verbracht. Für Ostseeverhältnisse war die Brandung recht ruppig. (Leider kann ich keine gescheiten Brandungsfotos.) Schätze, bei solchen Bedingungen würde selbst ein Feingeist wie geomas das LB extra fest ins Körbchen drücken, bevor er einen 5g-Micro-Feeder ins Zielgebiet schlenzt.






Irgendwann gegen Mitternacht bin ich schließlich wieder in Berlin, in den Resten der Fête de la Musique gelandet. Insgesamt ein wirklich schöner Tag - und dank 9-Euro-Ticket praktisch für lau. Brauche jetzt allerdings mindestens drei Tage, um mich zu regenerieren.

*Minuspunkte gibt's allerdings für die mangelhafte U-Bahn-Anbindung.


----------



## Mescalero

Dace
Schnell noch nachträglich ein kräftiges Petri zum imposanten Käsegourmet, ein toller Brocken von einem Fisch und dann auch noch mit vergleichsweise filigranem Gerät!

Ich bin eben von einem eher kurzen Intermezzo am Vereinsweiher zurück.




Weil mir die Zeit trotzdem etwas lang wurde und die Bisse ausbleiben, flogen nebenbei Fliegen ins Wasser und brachten wenigstens ein Rotfederchen.




An der Grundrute biss dann doch jemand, stieg aber während des Drills aus.

Ich meine mittlerweile ein Muster erkennen zu können. Am Anfang beißt es recht gut und oft, nach einer Stunde legt aber jemand den Schalter um und es ist Feierabend. Für mindestens genauso lange. Vielleicht ist das auch einfach nur Einbildung.


----------



## Dace

Danke dir Mescalero !



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich bin eben von einem eher kurzen Intermezzo am Vereinsweiher zurück.


Auch dir Petri zu deinem Fang.

Das Wasser sieht bei dir ziemlich "grün" aus, "blüht" das Gewässer?

Das Foto mit der Libelle ist klasse. Diese Art haben wir auch an einem Gewässer. Ich fiinde diese "Luftakrobaten" einfach toll. Bei mir hatte sich mal eine andere Art direkt am Bivvy entwickelt.







Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Dace 
Die Farbe scheint auf dem Bild grüner als in der Realität. Liegt wohl am bedeckten Himmel in Kombination mit der eigenwilligen Samsung Farbwiedergabe.

Dein Libellenschlupf ist Klasse!


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Mescalero und Dace ihr habt da wohl die gleiche Art abgebildet...ein Männchen im schönen samtblau und ein junges Weibchen in schönem grün direkt nach der Metamorphose. Ich denke, es sind beide Große Blaufeile  :

https://www.libellen.tv/libelle_grosser-blaupfeil_orthetrum-cancellatum.html


----------



## Dace

# Libelle

Danke für den Hinweis Altmarkfischer - sieht in der Tat so aus.


Für Morgen ist bei uns "Bruzzelwetter"angesagt, danach Gewitter usw., naja, dann bin ich noch mal vorher schnell zum Flüsschen geeilt, ob ich nicht eine Barbe überlisten kann.

Zum Einsatz kam heute eine ziemlich nostalgische Rute, die Richard Walker MK IV 10', 1.5 lb TC, von B James & Son, als Rolle diesmal die Hardy Conquest 4,5 inch. Vorfach, Haken, alles wie beim letzten Mal. Nur als Köder nahm ich diesmal vorsichtshalber erst mal einen Boilie. Als Anfutter diente ein Handvoll davon. Käse hatte ich zwar mit, der blieb doch diesmal in der Tasche, irgendwie, ich weiß …

Kurz nach dem ersten Auswurf kam bereits der erste Anfasser, die Ruten spitze vibrierte leicht, bewegte sich  hastig in Richtung Köder, kam aber wieder unmittelbar zurück.

Nach einer Weile, ich wühlte gerade in meiner Angeltasche, piepte der Bissanzeiger kurz. Beim Blick auf die Rutenspitze sah ich dann, wie sie wieder zügig in Richtung Köder gezogen wurde - Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt.

Kurze Zeit später lag sie auf der Abhakmatte: eine Barbe, "not a monster but a lovely fish", wie die englischen Kollegen sagen.







Danach hatte ich noch hier und da einen Zupfer, das war's.

Ich war zufrieden, alles wieder ein paar Nummern kleiner, also normal.


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> # Libelle
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis Altmarkfischer - sieht in der Tat so aus.
> 
> 
> Für Morgen ist bei uns "Bruzzelwetter"angesagt, danach Gewitter usw., naja, dann bin ich noch mal vorher schnell zum Flüsschen geeilt, ob ich nicht eine Barbe überlisten kann.
> 
> Zum Einsatz kam heute eine ziemlich nostalgische Rute, die Richard Walker MK IV 10', 1.5 lb TC, von B James & Son, als Rolle diesmal die Hardy Conquest 4,5 inch. Vorfach, Haken, alles wie beim letzten Mal. Nur als Köder nahm ich diesmal vorsichtshalber erst mal einen Boilie. Als Anfutter diente ein Handvoll davon. Käse hatte ich zwar mit, der blieb doch diesmal in der Tasche, irgendwie, ich weiß …
> 
> Kurz nach dem ersten Auswurf kam bereits der erste Anfasser, die Ruten spitze vibrierte leicht, bewegte sich  hastig in Richtung Köder, kam aber wieder unmittelbar zurück.
> 
> Nach einer Weile, ich wühlte gerade in meiner Angeltasche, piepte der Bissanzeiger kurz. Beim Blick auf die Rutenspitze sah ich dann, wie sie wieder zügig in Richtung Köder gezogen wurde - Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt.
> 
> Kurze Zeit später lag sie auf der Abhakmatte: eine Barbe, "not a monster but a loveley fish", wie die englischen Kollegen sagen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410630
> 
> 
> Danach hatte ich noch hier und da einen Zupfer, das war's.
> 
> Ich war zufrieden, alles wieder ein paar Nummern kleiner, also normal.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Dickes Petri zum lovley fish, sieht in der Tat makellos aus.

du fängst sie ja recht zuverlässig. Da diese Species bei mir noch immer offen ist möchte ich es dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal in der Ems versuchen (kann vom Verein ein Stück in Greven befischen). Dort soll es auf jeden Fall laut diversen Quellen welche geben. Hast du mit dort vielleicht auch Erfahrungswerte, bzw. kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zum lovley fish, sieht in der Tat makellos aus.
> 
> du fängst sie ja recht zuverlässig. Da diese Species bei mir noch immer offen ist möchte ich es dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal in der Ems versuchen (kann vom Verein ein Stück in Greven befischen). Dort soll es auf jeden Fall laut diversen Quellen welche geben. Hast du mit dort vielleicht auch Erfahrungswerte, bzw. kannst du das bestätigen?



Danke skyduck

Die Ems ist bekannt für größere Barben, kam vor etlichen Jahren mal eine Rekordbarbe her.

Teilstücke der Ems kann ich zwar auch befischen, aber bis jetzt habe ich/wir es noch nicht versucht. Ich weiß von einem Fang einer guten 70 cm Barbe aus der Ems bei Greven, genauere Infos dazu kenne ich nicht.

In jedem Fall steht die Ems neben der Ruhr ganz oben auf unserer Liste für das Barbenfischen in diesem Jahr, wahrscheinlich aber erst zur im Herbst.

Wenn du ein Wehr da hast, dann würde ich es einfach mal da probieren oder in einem etwas schnellströmenden Gewässerabschnit in einer Außenkurve.


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Petri zur wunderschönen Barbe, lieber Dace  und Dir natürlich auch zum leider etwas blassen Rotfederchen, Mescalero !


----------



## geomas

Ich war eifrig angeln in den letzten beiden Tagen (3 Kurzansitze jeweils am Fluß nebenan).
Es war lehrreich und kurzweilig, auch ohne große Fänge ne schöne Zeit am Wasser.
Auf Wafter und kleine Pellets gab es eine regelrechte Beißwut, leider auch ein Fehlbißfestival - von geschätzt weit über 50 Bissen konnte ich ein oder 2 „verwerten”. Einen lütten Brassen (und ein Plötz Größe M) konnte ich landen. Auf Dosenmais gab es sehr viel weniger Bisse, aber die Hakrate war ungleich höher (konventionell angeködert am 14er Haken). Breadpunch funktionierte auch gut, leider können dann Ukelei nerven (auf Mais gehen die hier ganz selten).





Ein Wafter-Liebhaber, probiert habe ich verschiedene Hakenmodelle und -größen, auch die Vorfachlänge wurde variiert.
Das Testen wird fortgesetzt, da die Fische die Wafter mit Schoko-Aroma offenbar lieben.

Heute am Vormittag hab ich mir ein schattiges Plöätzchen gesucht, fangen konnte ich Güstern, Plötz und einen Brassen:





Die Silstar Match-Picker von etwa 2,90m war fast etwas lang für diesen Swim.
Breadpunch war Köder Nr.1 heute.

Auch in den kommenden Tage habe ich (Stand jetzt) Zeit, mal sehen, was ich draus mache.

PS: die neue Rute hängt leider bei UPS ab, bin gespannt, habe aber zum Glück ein oder zwei Alternativen zum Überbrücken...


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> PS: die neue Rute hängt leider bei UPS ab, bin gespannt, habe aber zum Glück ein oder zwei Alternativen zum Überbrücken...




Ein ganz herzliches Petri!
Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert von deinen pelletfressenden Fischen. Ab und zu teste ich die Bandit F1 weil die Schachtel nicht leerer wird (Der süße Brei Lol), seit mindestens einem Jahr aber damit wurde noch nie ein Fisch gefangen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Was ist eigentlich aus deinen zahlreichen Winter-Alanden geworden, fängst du jetzt immer noch welche?


----------



## Fishhunter97

Dace schrieb:


> Teilstücke der Ems kann ich zwar auch befischen, aber bis jetzt habe ich/wir es noch nicht versucht. Ich weiß von einem Fang einer guten 70 cm Barbe aus der Ems bei Greven, genauere Infos dazu kenne ich nicht.



Das kann ich so bestätigen ! In der Ems habe ich auch ich schon schöne Barben gefangen. leider nie gemessen Aber gute 60 CM werden die auch gehabt haben.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero - danke! Die Alande haben sich leider verzogen, auch die Spinnfischer, mit denen ich kommuniziere, fangen hier keine. Aber es wurde mir berichtet, daß nur etwas flußabwärts dicke Meeräschen gesichtet worden sind (mehrere Quellen). Auf die Frage meinerseits hin, ob es nicht auch Alande sein könnten, gab es unterschiedliche Reaktionen. Einige meinten daraufhin, ja, Aland wäre wahrscheinlicher, andere sind sich sicher in Sachen #meeräsche
Gut möglich, daß die Alande in der Ostsee sind oder in den noch etwas brackigeren Abschnitten der Unterwarnow.
#pellets - also besonders die Wafter mit Schokoladen-Aroma werden haftig attackiert. Ich vermute, daß es kleinere Fische sind, die sich an ihnen versuchen. Mit der exakt gleichen Köder/Vorfach/Haken-Kombination habe ich etwas zeitiger im Frühjahr _sehr viel weniger_ Fehlbisse gehabt.

Die Rute ist jetzt seit 2einhalb Tagen in Herne-Boernig. Was soll ich dazu sagen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> andere sind sich sicher in Sachen #meeräsche



Das wäre doch was, Georg.
Meeräschen angeln.....

Hier schonmal ein Video dazu:


----------



## geomas

In den frühen 2000er Jahren war ich im Sommer häufiger in dänischen und schwedischen (Yacht-) Häfen, dort schwammen oft dicke Merräschen-Brummer herum. Aber ich hatte immer nur Pilkzeugs dabei. In den letzten Jahren habe ich nichts von Meeräschen hier in/um Rostock gehört.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Die Rute ist jetzt seit 2einhalb Tagen in Herne-Boernig. Was soll ich dazu sagen...



Das ist bei mir um die Ecke, soll ich sie abholen Georg... 

Hatte ich auch letztens wieder, 3 Tage im Verteilerzentrum "zwischengelagert" 

Tight lines


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
aufgrund eines Beitrages in einem anderen Thema, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, euch mal ein Gewässer zu empfehlen. 

"Der Edersee" 
Lage: zwischen Kassel, Korbach und Willingen
Art: Stausee

Der See verfügt über einen erstaunlichen Weissfischbestand! Brassen Rotfedern Rotaugen, Lauben ..... . 
Sehr gute Fänge sind hier immer möglich und fast normal! 
Am Dienstag wollten wir z.b. Köfis fangen und legten eine Rute mit Made für rund 30 Min. aus und wir konnten schöne fische bis zu 30 cm fangen. Bissfrequenz war sehr hoch und das ohne zu füttern! 

Als zugabe verfügt der See über sehr gute Räuber!


----------



## Thomas.

nostradamus schrieb:


> "Der Edersee"


See ist doch für Mädchen     Männer gehen zum Fluss  und ganze Männer am Strom
(alles Spaß)


----------



## Dace

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> aufgrund eines Beitrages in einem anderen Thema, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, euch mal ein Gewässer zu empfehlen.
> 
> "Der Edersee"
> Lage: zwischen Kassel, Korbach und Willingen
> Art: Stausee
> 
> Der See verfügt über einen erstaunlichen Weissfischbestand! Brassen Rotfedern Rotaugen, Lauben ..... .
> Sehr gute Fänge sind hier immer möglich und fast normal!



Am Edersee war ich /wir ewig nicht mehr. War bekannt für große Hechte, wir haben da mit der Schwinge gute Rotaugen gefangen. Erst bei Käseberg vorbei Schein und Maden gekauft, gibt es den noch?

Frage nostradamus : Wie groß sind denn die Rotaugen zurzeit im Edersee?


Tight lines


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
oft kommen Mischlinge vor! Gute 30 cm sind keine seltenheit. Problem ist, dass man sich erst durch alles andere fischen muss )

Käseberg?


----------



## Dace

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> oft kommen Mischlinge vor! Gute 30 cm sind keine seltenheit. Problem ist, dass man sich erst durch alles andere fischen muss )
> 
> Käseberg?



Das klingt so ähnlich wie ich/wir es vorgefunden hatten.

Käseberg war vor der örtliche Angelhändler am See, wo man sich vor Angelbeginn ertsmmal "eindeckte"! 


Tight lines


----------



## nostradamus

Ansich kenne ich den angel Schmid, aber er ist gestorben....


----------



## geomas

Die erste Angel-Runde ist schon durch. Es gab ausschließlich Blei. Habe mit Pellets als Köder begonnen und bin dann Fehlbissen und einem kurz vor der Landung ausgestiegenen „Skimmer” auf Breadpunch umgestiegen.
Als Rute diente heute die Browning CK F1 Wand (ca. 2,40m), die sich erneut gut gemacht hat. 3 Brassen konnte ich landen, einmal einen Endvierziger und dann noch je einen von geschätzt knapp unter und knapp über 30cm. Angelstelle wie gestern vormittags, also halbwegs im Schatten.





Der 10gr-Micro-Drahtkorb von Drennan wurde mit LiquiBread und etwas harten Pellets gefüllt.





Neu in der Angeltasche sind diese winzigen Arterienklemmen. Ich habe gelegentlich Probleme beim Lösen von festsitzenden kleinen Haken
 - diese Mini-Klemme hier ist perfekt für mich und kostete incl. Versand keine 5€.


----------



## Dace

nostradamus schrieb:


> Ansich kenne ich den angel Schmid, aber er ist gestorben....



Das war vielleicht schon der Nachfolger von Käseberg (kann sich auch Keseberg geschrieben haben), ist ja alles schon eine Weile her.

Aber die Info zu dem Weißfischbestand war schon interessant.


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> 3 Brassen konnte ich landen, einmal einen Endvierziger und dann noch je einen von geschätzt knapp unter und knapp über 30cm.



Petri zum Brassenfang Georg.



geomas schrieb:


> Neu in der Angeltasche sind diese winzigen Arterienklemmen.



Gerät zum Hakenlösen kann mMn nicht genug haben. Ich habe immer mehrere Ausführungen in der Tasche, erleichtert manchmal wirklich das sichere Hakenlösen.

Tight lines


----------



## Skott

geomas schrieb:


> Die erste Angel-Runde ist schon durch. Es gab ausschließlich Blei. Habe mit Pellets als Köder begonnen und bin dann Fehlbissen und einem kurz vor der Landung ausgestiegenen „Skimmer” auf Breadpunch umgestiegen.
> Als Rute diente heute die Browning CK F1 Wand (ca. 2,40m), die sich erneut gut gemacht hat. 3 Brassen konnte ich landen, einmal einen Endvierziger und dann noch je einen von geschätzt knapp unter und knapp über 30cm. Angelstelle wie gestern vormittags, also halbwegs im Schatten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der 10gr-Micro-Drahtkorb von Drennan wurde mit LiquiBread und etwas harten Pellets gefüllt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neu in der Angeltasche sind diese winzigen Arterienklemmen. Ich habe gelegentlich Probleme beim Lösen von festsitzenden kleinen Haken
> - diese Mini-Klemme hier ist perfekt für mich und kostete incl. Versand keine 5€.


Petri Georg!
...aber Vorsicht, genau diese Arterienklemmen sind es, mit denen man sich häufig die Wicklung von diesen gebundenen Haken aufschiebt und sich anschließend wundert, dass man einen Fisch mit Haken verloren hat, obwohl dieser doch gar nicht so viel Widerstand geleiset hatte...
Bei diesen kleinen Haken klemmt man schon mal im Eifer des Gefechts die Wicklung mit ein oder kann nicht so ganz genau erkennen, wo man den Haken klemmt.


----------



## yukonjack

Skott schrieb:


> Petri Georg!
> ...aber Vorsicht, genau diese Arterienklemmen sind es, mit denen man sich häufig die Wicklung von diesen gebundenen Haken aufschiebt und sich anschließend wundert, dass man einen Fisch mit Haken verloren hat, obwohl dieser doch gar nicht so viel Widerstand geleiset hatte...
> Bei diesen kleinen Haken klemmt man schon mal im Eifer des Gefechts die Wicklung mit ein oder kann nicht so ganz genau erkennen, wo man den Haken klemmt.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Diese Klemmen habe ich, wenn überhaupt, nur bei Drillingshaken in "Betrieb".


----------



## geomas

Ich fasse mit der Klemme in den Hakenbogen, speziell bei vorne, aber „gut sitzenden” kleinen Haken.
Für normale Zwecke nehme ich die üblichen Plaste-Hakenlöser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Neu in der Angeltasche sind diese winzigen Arterienklemmen. Ich habe gelegentlich Probleme beim Lösen von festsitzenden kleinen Haken
> - diese Mini-Klemme hier ist perfekt für mich und kostete incl. Versand keine 5€.


Tip:
Die aus dem Medizinbereich heraus vertriebenen (ich brauche von sehr klein Ukel/Rotauge bis sehr groß Esox) sind am besten und vielfältiger und sogar deutlich günstiger als Angelshopangebote,
ein eher seltsames Apothekenpreisverhältnis!


----------



## Mescalero

Von den Klemmen habe ich auch ein Arsenal und nutze sie eigentlich ausschließlich, manche für das Zwergfischen habe ich vorn noch verjüngt, das sind jetzt eher Pinzetten.

Aber es stimmt schon, wenn man nicht aufpasst, ist der Knoten am Haken futsch.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Ich sing heute Die Marseillaise. Das an sich ist nichts Ungewöhnliches aber jetzt kommts, haltet Euch fest:
_Ich war heute an einem garantiert Döbellosen Flüsschen und habe einfach mal wieder Madentrotting mit Pin und Katapult betrieben_. Das Tulip blieb im Coolerator, die Mk V im Minimobil- ich wollte heute einfach mal die Johnniehatz ruhen lassen und bin an ein südliches Flüsschen aus alter Zeit, das schöne Plötzen und Brassen beherbergt gefahren. Etwas strukturlos, aber mit sanfter Strömung. Auf dem Bild ist meine Position markiert: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





 Durch die harte, schwüle Hitze habe ich heute meinen Schirm der Sehr Guten Firma 'Skorpion' eingeweiht*, und fast so etwas wie einen richtigen Friedo-Ansitzplatz hingekriegt, seht selbst:




Die Stelle ist überraschend tief, auf meiner Seite ist ne tiefe Rinne, ca 1,80, sauberer Grund, gut zum duechtreiben lassen. An dem Flüsschen herrscht eigentlich Ükelgefahr, also habe ich statt Groundbait mit dem Katapult eine Spur aus schweren, knackigen Partikeln** gelegt, durch die mein Köder treiben sollte:




Aber natürlich habe ich auch eifrig Maden geschossen, entsprechend weiter flussaufwärts, kleine Rückversicherung falls es hart über Grund nicht klappen sollte.Und ich habe brav und eifrig gelotet, erst grob mit Blei und dann die Dipper-Methode mit 3-4 Leerdriften.
Spielzeug der Wahl war meine 13' Accoplus mit der Heritage, 14er GTM durchgebunden, ein für Maden etwas zu grosser 12er Colmic Hayabusa***. Als Pose ein 5BB Selbstbaubalsa, der sich einst dort bewährt hatte. Das Bild zeigt Tsckle und Montage, die Bleie sind nur fürs Photo so angeordnet. Am Anfang hatte ich 4 Bb als Bulk ca 50cm überm Haken, und 1BB als Indicator ca 20cm überm Haken:





 Das Ganze Loten, Anfüttern, Montieren hat Ca 40minuten gedauert,****, und endlich war ich bereit für die Erste Drift, nach den akribischen Vorbereitungen, und natürlich für den erwartbaren und berechneten Ersten Biss.
...
....
.....
Unverschämtheit! Nichts gabs! Auch bei den zahllosen Driften über meine Partikelspur nicht. Und so sollte es Bleiben, ich beschreibe die nächsten schändlichen 2 Stunden nur in Stichworten: Tiefe gewechselt, Wedeln lassen, Köder durchprobiert, Haken verkleinert, neue Madenspur angelegt. Natürlich auch laying on zwischendurch als verkapptes Grundangeln.
Herrje, am Ende hab ich die Bleie Shirt-Button gruppiert um wenigstens nen Ükel oder Roddow on the Drop zu kriegen. Nichtmal ne Ükel. Nix gabs. Die haben mich fertiggemacht. (Und die ganze peinliche Choreographie hat sich später an anderer Stelle wiederholt, ich erspare Euch Die Details. Andere Kulisse, gleiches Drehbuch)

Irgendwann in der Schuld-Schamspirale hätte doch irgendwas beissen müssen: Und es war purer Hohn der lange vernachlässigten Flussgottheit, das sie mir 1 (ein!) Bärschlein, weit abseits meiner Futterstelle an den Haken schickte, sozusagen eine Erinerung das mein Friedfisch-Trotting grandios in die Binsen ging:





Tja, so wars, das vernachlässigte Flüsschen, die Hitze, oder mein verlorenes Trotting-Wissen haben mich heute sauber auf die Bretter geschickt.

Euer gedemütigter

Minimaxque.






*Sehr gut im Sinne von: 'Ich fahr morgen früh zu nem Anglertreff an der Weser, soll regnen, gibmaschirm.'
**Die es Fertig&Feucht in haltbaren Beuteln im Angelshop zu kaufen gibt. Wir leben in goldenen Angelzeiten.
***Mit Bedacht gewählt, denn ich wollte später auf größere Köder, Mais, Bienenmade, Dendro wechseln.
****Deshalb liebe ich meine Simpeldöbelei so: Rausgeschlenzt, und wenn nicht gerade 4° Wassertemperatur herrscht, rappelts, bevor das Blei am Boden ist. Gewässerunabhängig.


----------



## Trotta

Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Barsch, lieber Nachbar! Ganz ähnlich erging es mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mit einem Versuch auf Aland am Westhafenkanal. Von langer Hand extra mit LB vorbereitet. Am Ende eines langen, heißen Nachmittags hatte sich eine einzige magere Grundel, ausgerechnet eine Grundel, meines Breadpunchs erbarmt. 

Mal was ganz anderes. Sieht so aus, also wäre jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt meine Travel Avon und meine Travel Trotter, beide mal für jeweils 60,-€  erworben, zu Geld zu machen.





Professor Tinca : Hast Du nicht mal zwei davon an AD zurückgeschickt?


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, so wars, das vernachlässigte Flüsschen, die Hitze, oder mein verlorenes Trotting-Wissen haben mich heute sauber auf die Bretter geschickt.



Ein schöner Bericht mein lieber Minimax , anschauliche Fotos - einfach interessant zu lesen!

Petri zum Fang. 

Dein Trotting-Wissen hat dich nicht verlassen und auf die Bretter geschickt.

Das deine Strategie nicht ganz aufgegangen ist und es statt der erhofften Friedfische ein "Bärschlein" war, ist vielleicht etwas ärgerlich, aber du hattest einen schönen Angeltag mit stark zusammengestellten Gerät, das du nicht einfach lustlos benutzt hast - das sollte man trotz Enttäuschung nicht außer Acht lassen! 


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Trotta schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca : Hast Du nicht mal zwei davon an AD zurückgeschickt?


Das waren glaub ich andere Modelle mit weniger Teilen. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau welche.


----------



## Trotta

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dad waren glaub ich andere Modelle mit weniger Teilen. Icu weiß gar nicht mehr genau welche.


Stimmt, gerade mal gesucht - du hattest die Barbel. Meinen Plan, eine zweite Avon als Backup zu besorgen, kann ich wohl erst mal für ein Weilchen vergessen. Irgendwas ist bei den Briten gerade durchgesimmert...


----------



## Minimax

Trotta schrieb:


> Stimmt, gerade mal gesucht - du hattest die Barbel. Meinen Plan, eine zweite Avon als Backup zu besorgen, kann ich wohl erst mal für ein Weilchen vergessen. Irgendwas ist bei den Briten gerade durchgesimmert...


Ich habe wie wir neulich am Wasser besprachen, die Ruinen einer Wilson Travel Avon.(Sägespitzen, fehlendes Segment, verbasteltes Handreil mit zerfetztem Griff) wie wär's lieber Mr. Trotta  ich stopf die ganzen kläglichen Reste ins Minimobil und überreiche sie Dir als Fan der Serie als Ersatzteil-Reservoir, wenn wir uns mal wieder auf Expedition an den Ufern des King-Andal-Stromes begegnen?


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil liebe Ükelaner,

Durfte nun erstmal 13 Seiten nachlesen. Vielen Dank für die Berichte und tollen Fang- sowie Naturfotos! Persönlich erwähne ich keinen, da ich sicherlich jmd vergessen würde.
Ich war gestern nach 3 Wochen Abstinenz wieder mal am Wasser.. Kennt ihr das, je länger man weg ist, desto weniger fehlt es einem. Fischt man dann wieder einmal, ist man wieder drauf.  2 Döbel gingen mir an den Haken. Einer auf Brotflocke, der zweite auf Gouda. Der eine hatte leider leichte Verpilzungen. Ich denke verletzungsbedingt nach dem Laichgeschäft.
Morgen werd ichs wohl auch ans Wasser schaffen. Denke ich versuch es mit Tulip und Mais. Vermutlich mit meiner grünen Davenport&Fordham. Andererseits will ich auch mal wieder die Quivertipruten fischen. Maden wollte ich auch mal testen. Ach ich brauch einfach mehr Zeit am Wasser.









Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Schöner Barsch, an der Größe kann der Streifenritter ja noch arbeiten. Petri zum Alternativ-Abenteuer-Erfolg, lieber Minimax . 
Auch wenn Du Dir den Tag anders vorgestellt hast war es doch sicher ein schöner Trip.

Petri natürlich zu den prächtigen Döbeln, lieber Ti-it ! Viel Freude beim „Tippen”.

Nordlichtangler - danke für den Tip - die Klemmen habe ich tatsächlich von einem Medizin-Instrumente-Händder auf ebay. 
Dessen Angebote sind deutlich günstiger als vergleichbare Angelzubehör-Zangen.

Trotta - kennst Du den Grund für den Preissprung bei den Travel-Ruten? Können wir irgendeinen Influencer oder Youtuber verantwortlich machen?


----------



## geomas

Der Abend an der gleichen Stelle brachte einen Plötz und nach ner ganzen Weile (21.30 Uhr) dann noch einen schönen Brassen. Den habe ich nicht gemessen, aber er mag etwa 50cm gehabt haben. Also die Brassen sind da, sie beißen nur eben nicht immer und schon gar nicht immer bei mir ;-)
Irgendwann muß ich mal wie die echten Flußbrassenangler die Futterschlacht starten und einen üppigen Futterplatz anlegen.


----------



## Trotta

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe wie wir neulich am Wasser besprachen, die Ruinen einer Wilson Travel Avon.(Sägespitzen, fehlendes Segment, verbasteltes Handreil mit zerfetztem Griff) wie wär's lieber Mr. Trotta  ich stopf die ganzen kläglichen Reste ins Minimobil und überreiche sie Dir als Fan der Serie als Ersatzteil-Reservoir, wenn wir uns mal wieder auf Expedition an den Ufern des King-Andal-Stromes begegnen?


Aber ja gerne, wenn Du wirklich keine Verwendung mehr dafür hast - aktuell lassen sich dafür auf ebay sicher noch 50GBP rausschlagen. Müsste mir natürlich noch was einfallen lassen, womit ich Dir im Gegenzug eine Freude bereiten könnte. Oooh, vielleicht ein Wallis-Workshop? Spaß!


geomas schrieb:


> Trotta - kennst Du den Grund für den Preissprung bei den Travel-Ruten? Können wir irgendeinen Influencer oder Youtuber verantwortlich machen?


Reden wir nicht drum herum, offensichtlich haben die brillanten Fotos meiner exzeptionellen Fänge im OCC Thread den Hype auf den Weg gebracht.  
Spaß beiseite, vermutlich schaukeln sich die Preise jetzt einfach zur Reisezeit hoch. Es gibt ja wenig alternative Reiseruten auf dem Markt, wird auch gerade im Partnerforum diskutiert. Und wohl auch, weil die Serie aus namensrechtlichen Gründen anscheinend final discontinued ist. Angeblich musste sogar JW Young die Heritage wegen Namensrechtstreitigkeiten in James Young Heritage umbenennen, wurde auf facebook gemunkelt.


----------



## geomas

Trotta schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Reden wir nicht drum herum, offensichtlich haben die brillanten Fotos meiner exzeptionellen Fänge im OCC Thread den Hype auf den Weg gebracht.
> ...



Na da lag ich ja richtig mit meiner Influencer-Vermutung...




Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zum Brassen-Plötz-Erfolg geomas , zur erfolgreichen Döbelei Ti-it  und Minimax zu einem der spektakulärsten jemals im AB geposteten Flussbarschfische, manchmal zahlt sich der Aufwand und die stundenlange Geduld, die vielen €€€ an vergurgktem Benzin nicht zu vergessen, doch aus. Übrigens haben diese Fische viele Vorteile gegenüber anderen: sie zappeln wenig beim Haken lösen, sie sehen schön aus und sie schleimen nicht alles voll.


----------



## daci7

Sooo, mal wieder viele Tolle Fische und Berichte, die ich verpasst habe. Abgefahren, wie schnell der Ükel-zug ubterwegs ist! Ein herzliches Petri an alle und besonders an Ti-it ,Dace ,skyduck ,geomas und Minimax zu Ausnahmefischen, tollen Berichten, wunderschönen Fotos ... und einem Barsch ;P
Ich werde, so alles glattgeht, heute Abend mal wieder den großen Strom aufsuchen. Entweder werde ich die Mission Schlangendöbel weiter verfolgen, oder ich werde nochmal eine ordentlich Feedersession starten - noch bin ich unentschlossen.
Jetzt geht's gleich erstmal den Schulteich abfischen und die ganzen handlangen Rotaugen und zweihunderfünfunddrölfzig Molche retten sowie die beiden uralten Schildis ausgraben.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde und Petri Heil,

ich war gestern Abend spontan für 3 Stündchen am Altwasser, erstmal wo ist das Wasser man das geht ja garnicht wir brauchen Regen.
Naja dann eine Stelle ausgesucht wo es ca.5m im steilen Winkel den Hang hinuntergeht, gefühlte 20 mal gestürtzt und runter gerutscht, die Karpfen waren erst mal weg (ca.6 Stück) unten am Wasser hat man jetzt ca.1m wo man sitzen kann.
15m vor mit ein Teichrosenfeld Tiefe um die 80cm.
Köder waren Wurm und Dosenmais darauf hatte ich dann zwei Streifendöbel (um die 25cm) und zwei Karpfenbisse wobei mir beide ausgestiegen sind (wegen der Teichrosen gilt, halten nur nicht ins Dickicht lassen)
War ein schönes angeln mit reichlich Fledermäusen und Glühwürmchen als Beleuchtung, in der Ferne  die große Wolke mit Blitzen und Donner aber bei mir wieder kein Regen.



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich werde, so alles glattgeht, heute Abend mal wieder den großen Strom aufsuchen. Entweder werde ich die Mission Schlangendöbel weiter verfolgen, oder ich werde nochmal eine ordentlich Feedersession starten - noch bin ich unentschlossen.



Na das kannst du doch prima kombinieren (ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Ruten du fischen darfst) bei mir mit einer Feedern, einer mit Wurm und einemal Köfi für Schlangendöbel... ich wünsch dir Petri Heil wie auch allen anderen die Loskommen.

Bei mir erstmal einkaufen (Köder fürs Vereinsangeln morgenfrüh) und dann zu Hause werkeln derFußboden in der Küche steht an, PVC Boden entfernen, Unebenheiten schleifen (Beton), grundieren und spachteln



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin heut an verschiedenen Stellen unterwegs.





 Tief in den Wiesen lieferte trotz Kraut eine Brücke doch ein paar kleine Döbel, und eine Bienenmade an Freier Leine unter den Strauch in der Bildmitte geschlenzt diese tolle Rotfeder


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri euch allen zu den gefangen Fischen. 
Solch Bilderstrecken bauen einen ungeheim auf und machen gute Laune. Seit heute bin ich wohl auch im Club der schwangeren äh 2 strich Tester. Warte jetzt noch auf die Bestätigung dann heißts mindestens 5 Tage Verzicht aufs Wasser. Bin schon am überlegen was ich den mit der freien Zeit anstellen soll. Mal schauen evtl pack ich die Shimano Perfektion an wenn alle Teile vorhanden sind oder k.A.

Machts weiter Leut und weiterhin Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen.


----------



## Tricast

Minimax : "diese tolle Rotfeder" - Das ist eindeutig Photoshop, solch herrliche Farben wie auf dem Bild, einfach nur schön.

Schöne Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin heut an verschiedenen Stellen unterwegs.
> 
> Tief in den Wiesen lieferte trotz Kraut eine Brücke doch ein paar kleine Döbel, und eine Bienenmade an Freier Leine unter den Strauch in der Bildmitte geschlenzt diese tolle Rotfeder



Da frag ich mich "Wieso setzt man sich Goldfische in Teich?"

Ein superschöner Fisch.





dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Warte jetzt noch auf die Bestätigung dann heißts mindestens 5 Tage Verzicht aufs Wasser. Bin schon am überlegen was ich den mit der freien Zeit anstellen soll. Mal schauen evtl pack ich die Shimano Perfektion an wenn alle Teile vorhanden sind oder k.A.



Na dann alles Gute und einen milden Verlauf und das mit dem Werkeln wird sich finden


GrußFrank


----------



## geomas

Ach Mist, hoffentlich bleibts bei dem schon sprichwörtlichen „milden Verlauf” bei Dir, lieber dawurzelsepp !

Petri zum wundervollen Goldbarren, lieber Minimax ! 
So schöne Farben hat kein Goldfisch (hier im alten Stadtgraben schwimmt ein dicker Goldfisch, geschätzt 35cm).


----------



## Ti-it

Hallo Leute,

Ein Bilderbuchfisch lieber Minimax Petri Heil! 
Ich war heute wie angekündigt auch wieder am Wasser. Von so 13 Uhr bis 16 Uhr. Blöde Zeit aber ich bin ja über jedes Zeitfenster dankbar. Als Combo heute meine North Western Kevlite Quiver von CMW. Mit Überschubquivertip. Kombiniert mit einer 2000er Shimano aus 1989. Schnur bin ich einfach bei Maxima Chameleon hängen geblieben. Stärke 0,17mm. Köder Tulip und Mais. Bei Früli will ich mich künftig mal nach Alternativen zu den Dänen umsehen. Meiner Meinung nach, wurde hier nicht nur die Verpackung verändert, sondern auch die Zusammensetzung des Inhalts. Ich finde es weicher und feiner, wässriger wie früher. Hat von euch da auch jemand die Erfahrung gemacht oder bilde ich es mir ein? Die Konsistenz leidet natürlich auch unter den aktuellen Temperaturen. 2 Döbel konnte ich erwischen. Der kleinere biss auf Mais. 2,3 hab ich noch versemmelt. Einer stieg mir aus. Zu guter letzt konnte ich noch eine Barbe erwischen, welche ich zwischenzeitlich schon als verloren sah. Saß in den Seerosen fest. Mit sachtem aber starkem Zug konnte ich sieh aus dem Kraut befreien. Wieder ein Pluspunkt für die Maxima.
Anbei dann auch noch Fotos vom anderen Gartenspot. Hier lag ich aber nur faul im Schatten auf der Liege.



















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Bei Früli will ich mich künftig mal nach Alternativen zu den Dänen umsehen. Meiner Meinung nach, wurde hier nicht nur die Verpackung verändert, sondern auch die Zusammensetzung des Inhalts. Ich finde es weicher und feiner, wässriger wie früher. Hat von euch da auch jemand die Erfahrung gemacht oder bilde ich es mir ein? Die Konsistenz leidet natürlich auch unter den aktuellen Temperaturen.



Petri zur wunderschönen Barbe und dem Döbel Ti-it 

Sag' mal Bescheid, wenn du eine Alternative gefunden hast. Mir ist es bis jetzt nicht gelungen.
Die hiesigen Produkte kommen alle aus der gleichen Fabrik Danish Crown. Auf dem Foto ist einmal Tulip und das Aldi-Frühstücksfleisch zu sehen. Das von Aldi hat sogar noch 1% mehr Fleischanteil.






Ich weiß leider nicht die Zusammensetzung von sagen wir 5 Jahren. Aber wie bei so vielen Lebensmitteln wird ja überall getrickst.

Bei der Konsistenz behelfe ich mir insbesondere im Sommer mit dem Arma Mesh Systems von Fox, auch bei Käse. Funktioniert hervorragend, es sind aber wieder ein paar Schritte mehr bei der Anwendung.


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zusammen, was für Fische!

Ti-it 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Minimax etwas zur veränderten Konsistenz geschrieben hat, ist noch nicht lange her.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht aus dem Wundergarten, lieber Ti-it ! Sattes Sommer-Petri zu den Döbeln und der Barbe. 
Schön zu lesen, daß die Maxima sich erneut bewährt hat. 


Ich hatte die Maxima Meinel GmbH kürzlich mal angeschrieben und nach dem Produktions-Standort gefragt. 
Es kam sehr schnell eine freundliche Antwort - also _alle Maxima-Schnüre werden in D produziert_ und auch „konfektioniert”.
(demzufolge stimmte eine Angabe auf einer AnglingDirect-Rechnung nicht)


----------



## geomas

Pardon, Astacus74 , Dein Beitrag war mir glatt durchgerutscht. Petri zu den Stachelrittern.


Tja, wenn ich heute dem Wetterbericht mit der nötigen Portion Skepsis begegnet wäre hätte ich schön angeln können. 
Naja, habe vorhin nach 9 noch ne Runde zu Fuß und ohne Rute gedreht.





Der Anleger ist leider off limits. Und der Zugang zum Wasser etwas eingeschränkt.





Hier lauern UW-Hindernisse, hatte früher verschiedentlich Abrisse. Beim letzten Niedrigwasser (1,15m weniger Wasser als heute Abend) habe ich mir die Ecke mal angesehen. Zum Grundangeln ist zumindest der Nahbereich schwierig wegen einer scharfen Kante. Alternativen wäre die klassische Posenangelei oder Float-Ledgering. Oder einfach weiter draußen angeln und beim Drill an der Kante aufpassen.

An ein oder zwei andere Ecken hier in der Nachbarschaft will ich auch noch mal ran. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter die kommenden Tage wird.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Petri an alle Fänger... ich konnte heute endlich den zweiten Neuzugang ausführen und entschneidern...zwei Dutzend Plötz, mehr ging nicht ... und ja, ich glaube diese Ruten machen glücklich


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir Ein herzliches Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen- ich muss morgen mal in Ruhe die Berichte der letzten Tage durchsehen, es sind ja ganz wunderbare Fänge gemacht worden.

Ich kann noch eine nur halbükelige Fußnote an den heutigen Tag anfügen, ich hab noch einen kurzen Erweiterte-Dämmerungsansitz an der Spree in der Stadt gemacht, und was soll ich sagen, ich konnte die Schatten von neulich auswetzen, Einen sehr schönen Barsch gabs (dessen Fang in gewissen Zusammenhang mit einem zuvor gefangenen Nanoplötzlein stand, hust.) und wenig später zwei Aale, noch vor der Fledermauszeit. 




Besonders schön: Geht alles auf das Konto meines Gieselwerder Korum Barbel/Daiwa-GS Pärchens- ich vermute das die Nähe so vieler Guter Angler den beiden Combos eine tüchtige Portion Mana verabreicht hat, dankeschön, Jungs! Ich muss bei den Korumruten aber noch unbedingt Schnurclips sowie Hakenhalter nachrüsten. Jedenfalls verstehen wir uns ganz gut,
Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na das kannst du doch prima kombinieren (ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Ruten du fischen darfst) bei mir mit einer Feedern, einer mit Wurm und einemal Köfi für Schlangendöbel...


Neee, da sind verschiedene Stellen 
Barben würde ich auf einer richtig langen flachen Stelle befischen und Aale eher an der Steinpackung in der Nähe zu tiefem Wasser.
Es hat sich gestern allerdings Möglichkeit Nummer 3 ergeben - nachdem ich den Tag über erst den Schulteich abgefischt habe und dann Steine geschleppt habe abends der Grill anging und dazu kühle Hopfenschorle gereicht wurde ... bin ich beim ins Bett bringen der Kiddies direkt liegen geblieben. Heute müsste ich aber dann ausgeschlafen sein. Wenn ich frei kriege wird also angegriffen!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Fortsetzung heute morgen, Güstern und Rotfedern... Letztere leider nicht an der OCC-Rute


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Besten Dank für die Genesungswünsche.

Dace

Ich hab zuvor mal in meinen Bestand geschaut und noch eine etwas ältere Dose gefunden, Haltbarkeit bis 2020, da waren es auch ncoh 87 % Schweinefleisch.











Da wohl nur das Schweinefleisch weniger wurde glaube ich fast das der Einsatz von Eis/Trinkwaser erhöht worden ist.

Noch ein anderes Beispiel: Ravioli vom großen Riesen beinhaltet eine Dose mit 800g gerade mal ca. 28% Ravioli und ca. 71% Tomatensoße. Das Vergleichsprodukt von Lidl hatte bis vor 2 Wochen noch an die 70% Ravioli und seit letzter Woche nur noch ca 50% in der Dose mit selbem Inhalt. Abgesehen davon das es für mich nur ein Notessen ist wird der Verbraucher schon arg in die Irre geführt. Bleibt also abzuwarten bis auch bei Tulip der Fleischanteil zurückgeht oder der Preis steigt.


----------



## Skott

daci7 schrieb:


> ... bin ich beim ins Bett bringen der Kiddies direkt liegen geblieben.
> Groetjes
> David


Das kenne ich, das ist das schönste Einschlafen...!


----------



## geomas

Petri zur erfolgreichen Einweihung Deiner neuen Drennan, Altmarkfischer !

Na schön, daß die Barbel-Ruten sich in der Hauptstadt nützlich machen konnten, lieber Minimax !
Kamen die Aale auf Wurm oder Deine Geheimwaffe Bienenmade oder gar auf einen Sub-Pico-Cypriniden?

Haha, daci7 - der Schlaf sei Dir gegönnt!


----------



## geomas

Während hier ein Gewitter auf- oder ab- oder vorbeizieht (ich warte) ein paar Zeilen zum Vormittag:





Ich konnte erfolgreich neues Vorfachmaterial testen: die im UK von Kamasan vertriebene Bayer Perlon ist ja seit Jahrzehnten legendär bei britischen Matchanglern. Heute konnte ich ein paar Güstern, einen Sub-Pico-Plötz, der mich an die Hechtangelei erinnerte, sowie etliche Stöcke „erbeuten”.
Darunter auch einen absolut kapitalen Stock (im Hintergrund, davor die 8ft-F1-Wand). Das Teil hat richtig was gewogen und konnte an der offiziell keinen Kilo tragenden Bayer Perlon an Land gezogen werden. Das hat mich ganz im Ernst ziemlich beeindruckt.





...noch ein Sonntags-Fang ;-)

Ansonsten gab es einen unerklärlichen Totalabriß und etliche Fehlbisse. Ich vermute, daß die Fische derzeit weniger beherzt zupacken.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Kamen die Aale auf Wurm oder Deine Geheimwaffe Bienenmade oder gar auf einen Sub-Pico-Cypriniden?


Es Ist gsrnicjt meine Geheimwaffe, sondern beruht auf einem lieben Tip von kuttenkarl in GW: Die Schlangendöbel Griffen entschlossen zu Bienenmaden. Taui und Dendro wurden solo ignoriert (also von Plötzleinnund Bärschlen abgesehen), Wurm-Bienenmade Mix gab zupfer bis die Bienenmade ab war, und puro haben sie zugegriffen*.
Eine Wertvolle Erfahrung wenn man auf die Schläger aus ist. Mal sehen wonach ihnen der Appetit als nächstes steht.


*Ich habe ja eine weitgehend unbewiesene Bienenmaden-Sommer Theorie: ich glaube, einzwei der fetten, länglichen Geschöpfe am Haken können hungrigen Raubfischen, zumal beim Einkurbeln, wie ein hilflosen Brutfischlein erscheinen. Eine wichtige und häufige Ressource in der heissen Jahreszeit. Daher auch das entschlossene Zupacken der Aale, daher auch meine zwei Bienemadenhechte der letzten Saisons.
Ich glaube, an dieser 'Verwechelung' liegt auch die Beliebtheit der Bienenmaden an Forellenteichen- nicht umsonst tun die Freier Kunden dort ja alles um die Bienenmaden in Bewegung zu versetzen, um so den Forellen den Schlüsselreiz eines Brutfischleins vorzigaukeln.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Altmarkfischer !

Heute morgen war ich am See, dieselbe Stelle wie vorgestern. Ich hatte mir beim Gerlinger eine Dose pinkfarbene Pellets mit fruchtigem Aroma mitgenommen - irgendwann müssen "meine" Fische doch mal reinbeißen, wie bei geomas .

Außerdem hatte ich noch einen Futterkorb weiter draußen mit Popup liegen, vielleicht beißt einer der ziemlich imposanten Grasfische dieses Weihers, dachte ich mir. Als Futter kam ein Timarmix angereichert mit viel Dosenmais zum Einsatz, ein Futter für beide Ruten.

Tatsächlich gab es deutlich sichtbares Genuckel, manchmal bewegte sich die Pose auch ein Stück zur Seite, Interesse war schonmal vorhanden und damit eine Steigerung gegenüber den Drennan Bandits.
Ein richtiger Biss blieb aber aus.
Ein bisschen gefrustet schnitt ich Haar samt Pellet ab und piekste ein Maiskorn direkt auf den Haken und sofort fing ich - wie vorgestern schon - lauter kleine Rotfedern.

Die Boilie-Rute brachte gar nichts, vielleicht waren die Fische auch beleidigt, gestern war nämlich Pokalfischen des Vereins (Matchangeln irgendwie legalisiert) und den Spuren nach zu urteilen war allerhand los.
Ich gebe aber nicht auf, eines Tages klappt es schon...

Edit: orange natürlich, nicht pink...


----------



## Altmarkfischer

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zur erfolgreichen Einweihung Deiner neuen Drennan, Altmarkfischer !


Petri Dank, Petri Dank auch an Mescalero !!!


----------



## daci7

Fährste Abend um 9 zum Nachtfeedern  ...







... Sonnenbrille vergessen. Irgendwas fehlt immer


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und Petri Heil in die Runde,

nachdem mich mein Wecker um 0500 aus den Federn geschmissen hat bin ich dann zum Vereinsangeln, den Fahrradanhänger hatte ich ja gestern Abend gepackt und mußte nur noch losradeln.
Am Treffpunkt angekommen und einen Blick aufs Wasser habe ich direkt meine Platzwahl überdacht und bin auf die Wiesenseite da gibt es eine Stelle im Teichrosenfeld die unterbrochen ist.
Da ja der Wasserstand zu wünschen übrig läßt konnte ich mich an der Kante hinsetzen wo sonst 50cm Wasser sind und mit der Uferböschung im Rücken auch noch Schatten von derselbigen.

Die besagte Lücke im Teichrosenfeld, das Teichrosenfeld ist bis zu 10m Breit Tiefe bis 80cm
Rechts und Links die beiden Cormoran Blackstar mit Dosenmais und in der Mitte die Sensas Bolo direkt auf dem Futterplatz die Posen rechts und Links habe ich nur mit je einer Hand Dosenmais und ein paar Maden angefüttert






Am Dosenmais hatte ich nur ein paar Zupfer von Kleinen die versuchten mir den Mais zu stehlen






Die Libelle hat es sich immer wieder auf der Pose gemütlich gemacht
Die Bisse kamen nur wenn ich die Pose leicht bewegt habe die Richtung war egal Hauptsache eine leichte Bewegung, gebissen haben die üblichen Verdächtigen Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Alande, Güstern Brassen bei den Kumpels und ein Spiegler auf die hatte ich es ja eigentlich auch abgesehen eigten mir die kalte Schulter.
Bevor ichs vergesse eine Zope ließ sich auch mal wieder blicken.






Der Winkelpicker war heute nicht die beste Wahl






Ein paar Goldstückchen konnte ich verhaften.






Die Alande waren fleißig unterwegs aber alles ein Jahrgang um die 20cm, einen Brassen hatte ich kurz dran der verabschiedete sich aber.
Die sonst so allgegenwärtigen Krabben waren so gut wie nicht vorhanden.






Und die schon erwähnte Zope






Die Gesamtausbeute aber ich vergaß eine Handvoll Bärschlein mochten auch die Maden






Geärgert habe ich mich nur über die gestern erworbenen Tauwürmer, die waren heute dem Tod näher als dem Leben also gab es im Anfutter noch 3 Dosen geschnippelte Tauis oben drauf, war so nicht geplant aber bevor sie komplett Matsch sind war es die beste Lösung



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Na das sieht ja richtig gut aus bei Euch am Wasser, Astacus74 und daci7 ! Petri zum bunten Cypriniden-Mix, Frank, und hoffentlich konntest Du ein paar schöne Bisse gegen die sinkende Sonne erkennen, David.

Petri auch Dir, Mescalero - mit den Waftern ist das so ne Sache. Also reizvoll scheinen die auf jeden Fall für die Fische zu sein. Aber „kernige Bisse" (wie noch vor nem guten Monat oder so) kriege ich derzeit ganz selten auf diese Köder. Das Beißverhalten ist momentan ohnehin etwas seltsam.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Heute Morgen war ich auch mal wieder los. Es ging an unseren Vereinssee zum Gemeinschaftsfischen (3 Angler von 200).
Angefangen wurde um 6.00 Uhr. Als Ruten waren eine Drennan Big Feeder und eine Abu Ledger Lite am start.










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Es tat sich gar nichts, nada nichts ob wohl die Fische aktiv waren. Nach 3Std. hatte ich die Nase voll und die Stippe ausgepackt (Browning Pit Bull in 6m). Sofort den 1 Biß bekommen. Es wurden dann 15 Rotfedern und 2 Barsche, alle zwischen 7cm und 17cm. Um 11.30 wurde dann Feierabend gemacht.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## daci7

Hier ist seit geraumer Weile Totentanz. Zum Sonnenuntergang kam ein Trupp Halbstarken Brassen vorbei und das wars. 







Ich pack gleich wieder ein - werd schon wieder müde 
Schon wieder ohne Zielfisch. Not amused!
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend hab ich noch ne Runde geledgert. Versucht habe ich es mit gleich 3 Ruten, die ich aber nur selten gleichzeitig gefischt habe.
Auf der Kurzdistanz-Rute gab es Zupfer auf Mais, aber haken konnte ich keinen Fisch. Habe dann die kräftigere Silstar Tradition Quiver gefischt, auf „Halbdistanz” (etwa 22-25m) gab es schnell ein paar Plötz auf „Honig-Mais” und Breadpunch. Aber die Rute ist einfach zu derb für diese Art der Angelei und ich hab ne Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder ausgepackt (gebaut irgendwann Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er Jahre).
Und damit machte die Angelei dann sofort richtig Spaß. Die Aktion ist einfach grandios, die Bißerkennung mit den alten Push-Over-Glasspitzen perfekt.





Ungleiches Paar - die kräftige Silstar bleibt wohl den Döbeln und eventuell der Teichangelei auf Barteltragende Cypriniden vorbehalten.
Die alte Tri-Cast macht Lust auf die hoffentlich demnächst eintreffende neue und ähnlich lange Feederrute aus dem gleichen Haus.

Nach ner Weile ließ die Beißfreude nach, es regnete etwas, das empfand ich ausnahmsweise als sehr angenehm an diesem schwülwarmen Tag.
Zum Schluß hin gab es noch 2 oder 3 Güstern zu den Plötz. Brassen waren mir nicht vergönnt - immerhin auch keine Stöcke.


----------



## Dace

Petri allen, die es an Wasser geschafft haben und erfolgreich waren! Schöne Bilder und interessante Berichte!



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mir gehen die Beiträge der SHG ab, leider schreiben die nichts mehr. Auch ein Jan Eggers ist noch einer dieser etwas älteren Schreiber (aktuell ja wider in der FF).
> Die Beiträge der SHG muss ich mir diesen Winter nochmal zu Gemüte führen.....inc der Berichte der ersten 10 Jahre .....schwelgen in alten Erinnerungen.



Immer nachts, wenn ich durch die großen Weiten des Ükellandes stöber ...

Danke für den freundlichen Beitrag dawurzelsepp 

Ab und zu sieht man sich ...







Tight lines


----------



## Finke20

Morgen und Petri in die Runde, 

da habt ihr wieder schöne Fischen verhaftet. Minimax deine Rotfeder sieht sehr schön gefärbt aus. 

Noch eine Woche arbeiten und dann habe ich drei Wochen Urlaub.  Mal sehen wann ich es ans Wasser schaffe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Berichte und Fotos, Männer!
Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Mit etwas Verspätung erreichte ich gestern die Gestade an denen das Ükeltreffen stattgefunden hatte und musste zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen, dass der Schwarm bereits zur weiteren Bühnen aufgebrochen war. Tseh! 
Trotz großangelegter Madenfütterung blieb der Fangerfolg leider Übersichtlich, ein dicker Gründling, ein winziges Döbelchen und 3 Grundeln (der Hund hat sich gefreut) bildeten das karge Sträußchen dass ich zum Ende eines Angelwochenendes mit meinem Kumpel Mike band.
Dennoch ein rundum schöner Angelnachmittag, war viel zu lange nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen, da tat dies Wochenende richtig gut.
Schön hier wieder was beitragen zu können


----------



## Mescalero

Es gibt ja tolle Angelsessions und manchmal auch welche, wo man hinterher denkt, hätte ich mal lieber ein bisschen Gartenarbeit gemacht, wäre sinnvoller gewesen. 
Heute war so eine. Ich habe mich nochmals an den See gesetzt um a) seit langer Zeit mal wieder mit der Aero X1 zu methodieren, ich hatte fast schon vergessen, was das für ein schönes Rütchen ist. Und um b) einen weiteren Versuch der Grasfischhatz zu wagen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das hat schonmal (wieder) nicht geklappt. Es lag zweifellos am Wetter. Aber auch an den Popups, die viel zu stark popuppen, wie ich leider viel zu spät bemerkt habe. Kein Wunder, dass die Carphunter Tungsten Putty und Lead Core u.ä. Mad Maxigen Zubehöre verwenden. Ich hatte als Zwergfischfischer nur Schrot No.8 dabei und 5 Stück davon auf dem Vorfach haben immer noch nicht gereicht, um den Boilie unten zu halten. 
Außerdem blies seit längerer Zeit mal wieder ein böiger Wind und ließ mich einige Bisse an der filigranen Finesse Feeder verpassen, versammeln oder fehlinterpretieren. Die Ausbeute von vier Stunden: eine Rotfeder. Auf Mais, nachdem die Dynamite Wowsers schon wieder nicht so richtig gut liefen. Wahrscheinlich bleibe ich über kurz oder lang doch eher Maden-, Mais- und Wurmangler.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit etwas Verspätung erreichte ich gestern die Gestade an denen das Ükeltreffen stattgefunden hatte und musste zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen, dass der Schwarm bereits zur weiteren Bühnen aufgebrochen war. Tseh!
> Trotz großangelegter Madenfütterung blieb der Fangerfolg leider Übersichtlich, ein dicker Gründling, ein winziges Döbelchen und 3 Grundeln (der Hund hat sich gefreut) bildeten das karge Sträußchen dass ich zum Ende eines Angelwochenendes mit meinem Kumpel Mike band.
> Dennoch ein rundum schöner Angelnachmittag, war viel zu lange nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen, da tat dies Wochenende richtig gut.
> Schön hier wieder was beitragen zu können


Ahoi, und Petri,
mein lange vermisster Stammtischbruder und Freund, schön das Du mal wieder vorbeischaust, ich freu mich sehr!
Hg
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Petri allen, die es an Wasser geschafft haben und erfolgreich waren! Schöne Bilder und interessante Berichte!
> 
> 
> 
> Immer nachts, wenn ich durch die großen Weiten des Ükellandes stöber ...
> 
> Danke für den freundlichen Beitrag dawurzelsepp
> 
> Ab und zu sieht man sich ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410987
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Also, Jan Eggers ist natürlich vor allem als Raubfischexperte bzw. Hecht-Head-Honcho bekannt. Aber ich finde, wenn Dace als ehrenwertes Stammtischmitglied und Friedfischexperte für ihn bürgt, kann er ja auch gerne mal vorbeischauen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Tricast

Kochtopf : Schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören, Du hast uns hier gefehlt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf alter Schwede, schön mal wieder hier was von dir zu hören. Deine Bilder wecken Erinnerungen vom Ükeltreffen, ist schon wieder 5 Wochen her. Ich bin ja in letzter Zeit hier auch etwas rar, aber ich habe auch  nichts zu berichten.
Deshalb werfe ich mal wieder ein allgemeines Petri Heil in die Runde. Tolle Berichte und Fische sind zum Vorschein gekommen. Ich muss jetzt mal den Thread weiter aufarbeiten und bin bei Seite 3554 stehen geblieben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ha, super, daß Du es mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft hast, Sör Alex! 
Und Petri zu Deinen Fängen, auch wenn sie überschaubar geblieben sind.


Danke für den Bericht vom Grasfischsee, Mescalero und Petri zur Rotfeder.


Das Gewitter ist hier gerade durch und ich verkrümele mich mal an den Fluß nebenan. Heute mit ner modernen Shimano-Peitsche.
Die sehnlichst erwartete Rute aus dem UK hängt immer noch in Herne-sowieso rum.


----------



## Jason

Dace schrieb:


> Petri, hier jagt ja eine Fangmeldung die nächste.
> 
> Besonders die Rotfedern sehen mal wieder toll aus Finke20
> 
> Nach der großen Hitze vom Wochenende war es heute richtig kühl dagegen und da lässt es sich prima Angeln.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich Barben fangen. Gefüttert hatte ich diesmal vom Start weg mit kleinen Käsestückchen, ein Teil davon an den Haken und raus damit.
> 
> Der erste Biss kam recht früh, aber leider ging der Anschlag fehl. Der nächste Biss wollte sich nicht wirklich entwickeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410504
> 
> 
> Aber den nächsten, eher ein normaler Biss, konnte ich gut anschlagen. Und sofort riss der Fisch in einer Rutsche an die 70 bis 80 Meter Schnur von Rolle, dann bewegte sich nichts mehr. Da ich am Ufer Platz hatte, nahm ich den Kescher und ging am Ufer auf den Fisch zu. Als ich ungefähr zur Hälfte aufgeschlossen hatte, machte sich der Fisch wieder auf den Weg stromab. So gut es ging versuchte ich Druck zu erzeugen, aber das beeindruckte mein Gegenüber nicht wirklich. Er bleibt wieder stehen, und es fühlte ich wie ein Hänger an. Was soll ich sagen, nach knapp 40 Minuten sehr hartem Drill auf biegen und brechen hatte ich das Urtier im Kescher und war aber enttäuscht, dass es keine Monsterbarbe war: Waller - 140 cm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410505
> 
> 
> Gerät: Alan Brown Barbel 11' / 1 lb 6 oz TC, Hardy Conquest Centrepin 4 inches, 30er Maxiima, 70 cm 30er Vorfach FC, 8er PD wide gabe Specialist!
> Die Gerätezusammenstellung hat sich bestens bewährt, die super Großfischprüfung ist bestanden - aber selbstverständlich kein Wallergerät, da ist eher anglerfisches Können, Geschick und Geduld gefragt, den Fisch auch mit etwas Glück in den noch viel zu kleinen Kescher zu bugsieren.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Zu diesem Fisch ein besonderes Petri. Da gehst du zum Friedfisch angeln raus, (Zielfisch deine geliebte Barbe), und dann kommt ein Käsewaller zum Vorschein. Deine Langjährige Erfahrung hat sich bewährt gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf ! El Potto! Sör Alex! Voll schön, wieder mal von dir zu hören! Sieh zu, dass du oft genug ans Wasser kommst und wenn dann noch zwischendurch Zeit zum schreiben bleibt wär das auch top!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Mescalero schrieb:


> ... a) seit langer Zeit mal wieder mit der Aero X1 zu methodieren, ich hatte fast schon vergessen, was das für ein schönes Rütchen ist. ...
> ...Wahrscheinlich bleibe ich über kurz oder lang doch eher Maden-, Mais- und Wurmangler....


Ich habe die Aero X1 auch sofort lieb gewonnen und finde, sie hat den Namen "Finesse" mehr als verdient. Darf ich fragen, welche Rolle Du an der Aero X1 montiert hast? Mir ist die Sienna 4000 etwas zu klobig für die Lady und ich denke, ich werde ihr nach der OCC einen Sedona 3000 spendieren.

Meine ersten Versuche mit Mini Boilies gingen auch so ziemlich in die Hose. Made, Mais, Würmer und "gepunchtes" Brot laufen bei mir viel besser. Boilies habe ich die hier:






Ein weiterer Neuzugang ist dieser rein mechanische Brotzerkleinerer, Danke an geomas für die Inspiration


----------



## Tricast

Das ist ja die große Tefal Wurmschnibbel-Maschine.   

So etwas muss es auch mal kleiner von der bestens bekannten und gelobten Marke gegeben haben. Jedenfalls haben die viele zum zerkleinern der Würmer. Jetzt beim nachschauen habe ich die aber nicht mehr gefunden.


Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Die abendliche Angelsession war mäßig erfolgreich, aber die etwas kühlere Luft tat nach der drückenden Gewitterstimmung ganz gut.
2 Plötz konnte ich übertölpeln, ansonsten war Jagdstimmung im Wasser: massenhaft streichholzkurze Fischis waren am Swim unterwegs und wurden von Räubern (Barsche, kleine Zander?) getrieben.


----------



## geomas

#häcksler

Ich habe ja so ein No-Name-Dingens zur LiquiBread-Produktion. Das zeigte erstmalig Schwächen, läuft jetzt aber wieder. 
Da hatte sich im Seilzugmechanismus oben im Deckel etwas gelöst. Beim Kauf würde ich auf Klingen in zwei Ebenen achten und auf genug Volumen.
In mein Billigteil passen etwa 900ml rein, viel mehr als 2 Scheiben Sandwichtoast lassen sich pro Durchgang nicht gut zerhäckseln.
Die etwas kleineren Teile finde ich praktisch zum Pürieren von Dosenmais oder eben um Wurmsalat anzurichten.


----------



## Tricast

Die Feeder-Jungs, die jeden Tag auf ihrer Kiepe sitzen, haben solche kleinen Teile zum zerkleinern der Würmer. Nach dreifach Schere und Kräuterschneider nun eben diese Dinger.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Garbolino hat sowas als „Worm Chopper” sogar im Programm*. 
Kleine Ausführung, so meine Augen nicht trügen. Also eher nix für Sandwichtoast.
Ausprobiert habe ich auch ein Teil mit Kurbel von Tupper (gebraucht gekauft). Das macht einen absolut soliden Eindruck.
Aber leider ist es mit einem einfachen Satz Klingen („eine Ebene”) ausgestattet und fein kriegt man Brot damit nicht gechoppert.
Zudem ist es verglichen mit dem Billigteil etwas klobig.


*) https://fischdeal.de/t/angelzubehoer/garbolino-worm-chopper-30072019


----------



## geomas

Ach so, die heute benutzte Speedmaster 9-11 Rute kam mir seltsam unhandlich vor für für eine 9ft-Rute. Hmmm, also das Verlängerungsteil lag in der Tasche, zusammengebaut hatte ich die wohl richtig. Beim Abbauen fiel mir auf, daß dieses „Verlängerungsteil” keines ist, sondern das kurze Stück zwischen Handgriff und Carrier-Sektion. Habe also die ganze Zeit die Rute in der 11ft-Konfiguration gefischt. Kein Wunder, daß sie mir so lang vorkam...

Noch komplizierter wird es mit einigen Tri-Cast Modellen (zum Beispiel der Legend-Serie): da gibts ein kurzes Handteil, dann ein Verlängerungsteil (ohne Ringe), es folgt das „mittlere Teil”, dann zwei Carrier-Teile (1x für Push-In-Spitzen, einmal für die Überschubspitzen) und dann noch diverse Feedertips beider Bauarten.



PS: Ich mache bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild vom Mikado am Swim...


----------



## Dace

Petri den glücklichen Fängern, irgendwie ist immer etwas los!



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, Jan Eggers ist natürlich vor allem als Raubfischexperte bzw. Hecht-Head-Honcho bekannt. Aber ich finde, wenn @Dace als ehrenwertes Stammtischmitglied und Friedfischexperte für ihn bürgt, kann er ja auch gerne mal vorbeischauen, was meint ihr?



Also, als wir Jan das letzte Mal auf einer Messe, ich glaube das war 2019, vor Corona Zeitrechnung, getroffen haben, wo er altes Angelgerät (nicht nur für den Raubfisch) verkaufte, war er gesundheitlich nicht gut drauf. Man wird alt meinte er und kneift ein Auge zu. Ich glaube nicht, dass der hier vorbeischauen wird.

Aber außer auf Heinz seiner "Stippermesse", wo wir auf viele "Gleichgesinnte" trafen, waren wir meistens immer von den Raubfischexperten eingekreist - wir sind aber standhaft geblieben!



Jason schrieb:


> Zu diesem Fisch ein besonderes Petri. Da gehst du zum Friedfisch angeln raus, (Zielfisch deine geliebte Barbe), und dann kommt ein Käsewaller zum Vorschein. Deine Langjährige Erfahrung hat sich bewährt gemacht.



Danke Jason!


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Altmarkfischer 
Die Rolle ist eine Okuma Longbow XT 630. Mit Freilauf, den ich noch nie genutzt habe. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich die Rolle nur gekauft weil sie schön ist und wegen des Namens - Longbow heißen auch die Apache Helikopter der US Army, die hier massenhaft herumchoppern. Obwohl ich die Drecksdinger hasse wie die Pest. Klingt das nachvollziehbar?
Jedenfalls passt die Rolle von Größe und Gewicht her ganz gut wie ich finde. Optisch auch. Und sie macht ihren Job ohne zu murren.


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> #häcksler
> 
> Ich habe ja so ein No-Name-Dingens zur LiquiBread-Produktion. Das zeigte erstmalig Schwächen, läuft jetzt aber wieder.
> Da hatte sich im Seilzugmechanismus oben im Deckel etwas gelöst. Beim Kauf würde ich auf Klingen in zwei Ebenen achten und auf genug Volumen.
> In mein Billigteil passen etwa 900ml rein, viel mehr als 2 Scheiben Sandwichtoast lassen sich pro Durchgang nicht gut zerhäckseln.
> Die etwas kleineren Teile finde ich praktisch zum Pürieren von Dosenmais oder eben um Wurmsalat anzurichten.


Das aktuelle von Tupper hat zwei klingen und verschiedene Gefäßgrößen im Lieferumfang - damit geht auch Toast. Und ganze Zwiebeln.
Nix was ich mit ans Wasser bringen würde, aber für quick and dirty LB zaubern eine tolle Sache


----------



## rustaweli

Ich habe mich gestern auch mal wieder aufgerafft und die ersten Gehversuche am Wasser gestartet. Nur ganz kurz zu einem Kanalstück in der Nähe, mit Aqualite, Pose, Caster und Mais. Wollte wenig Aufwand betreiben und nur kurz der Rotaugenpirsch fröhnen.




Aber auch hier blieb ich wieder fast erfolglos. Dieses Jahr ist wirklich komisch, egal wo und wie ich es friedlich versuche. 
Schneider war ich jedoch nicht. Neben den obligatorischen Jungs wie hier, welche auch anders beißen wie üblich,




, erbarmte sich dann noch dieser freundliche Kerl. 




Dieser Biss brachte zwar kurz Motivation, aber keine weiteren Bisse mehr. 
Aber ich war wieder einmal kurz draussen, das zählt.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri rustaweli !
Fressen die auch Mais?! Wahrscheinlich beißen die eher auf Caster nehme ich an.


----------



## rustaweli

Danke! 
Also an meinen Gewässern essen die alles, auch auf Mais stürzen sie sich.


Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri rustaweli !
> Fressen die auch Mais?! Wahrscheinlich beißen die eher auf Caster nehme ich an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Forellen-Hakenköser-Anfrage hab ich verschoben ins Forellenforum:





						Frage zum Hakenlöser
					

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen die Damen und Herren. :) Ich habe da mal eine Frage... Da ich gerne Forellen räuchern und auch endlich mal ein Erfolgserlebnis haben wollte, habe ich mich am Samstag einen Tag an den Forellenweiher gesetzt. Letztlich durchaus erfolgreich und im selbstgebauten...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.
geomas
Die Speedmaster 9/11ft hatte ich auch mal kurz zur Ansicht hier aber fand die zu wabbelig und weich - besonders für die WG Angabe - und habe sie wieder retourniert.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.
> geomas
> Die Speedmaster 9/11ft hatte ich auch mal kurz zur Ansicht hier aber fand die zu wabbelig und weich - besonders für die WG Angabe - und habe sie wieder retourniert.



Ich vermute, daß die Rute („Commercial”) gezielt etwas weicher gebaut worden ist. Eben wegen des angedachten Einsatzes an den britischen Matchangelteichen. Da gibts zum einen die hammerharten Bisse mit Selbsthakmontagen und zum anderen braucht man gerade beim Keschern ne weiche Peitsche. Ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> und zum anderen braucht man gerade beim Keschern ne weiche Peitsche.



Warum das? 
Brauchte ich bisher nie.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - schön, daß Du es mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft hast. Momentan sind die Fische recht „unzuverlässig”, meine ich beobachtet zu haben. Vielleicht trifft das auch bei Deinem Gewässern zu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann habt ihr für die Commercial Speedmaster *AX* Ruten am Wickel (gehabt), das war die Auflage mit dem schlechtesten Blankmaterial.
Mit länger und dann noch in Richtung weich ausgelegt hat(te) Shimano häufiger ein Problem, eben nur ein "weich und wabbelig". Gute Softe Ruten kann dagegen Daiwa konsistenter bieten.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum das?
> Brauchte ich bisher nie.


Es sind ja doch ganz schöne Brocken an Karpfen oder F1, die die Briten dort in ihre zu kleinen Match-Kescher und dann aus den Commercials zerren. 
So ein Teil im Nahbereich an einem ganz kurzen Vorfach mit sehr kleinem Haken - da ist die Gefahr, daß der Haken ausschlitzt oder die Schnur durchknallt beim Keschern schon groß, gerade, wenn die Mono wegen der geringen Entfernung nicht mehr puffern kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Achso. Winzhaken.......benutze ich ja auch gar nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bei Geflechtschnur würde ich das so beschreiben mit mangelnder Pufferung, bei Monofil jedoch nicht.
Da bringt schon jeder halber Meter Monofil zwischen Geflechthauptschnur merkliche Pufferung.
Vlt. stellt das jemand MEDIAL auch nur so als "wichtig" dar, vor allem wenn es zusätzlichen Umsatz an Commercial Ruten bringt. 
Jedenfalls frage ich mich schon die ganze Zeit, wofür man die Shimano Aero-X1 Pellet Waggler denn wirklich braucht, so viel Anfängertum und Unerfahrenheit hat doch kaum ein ausgewiesener Friedfischangler und richtig geflechttauglich ist die Beringung sowohl in Art und Einlagen auch nicht. Mir passt das ganz gut für echte Anfängerinnen...
Mit weichen durchgängig biegenden Ruten kann man den stärkeren Fisch nicht dirigieren, das ist in vielen Szenarios ohne Badewannen ein viel größeres Problem.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso. Winzhaken.......benutze ich ja auch gar nicht.


Im Ernst - auf YT gibts ein paar Videos mit Nick Speed, der hat sehr große Matches gewonnen und eine seiner Lieblingstaktiken ist „Bomb & Corn”. 
Der fischt gerne ein einzelnes Maiskorn am Haar hinter einem 18er oder 20er Haken. Und zwar auf (Matchteich-) Karpfen und F1. 
Der hatte die Speedmaster auch im Gebrauch und ist wohl treibende Kraft bei der Entwicklung der aktuellen X7-Modelle gewesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Im Ernst - auf YT gibts ein paar Videos mit Nick Speed, der hat sehr große Matches gewonnen und eine seiner Lieblingstaktiken ist „Bomb & Corn”.
> Der fischt gerne ein einzelnes Maiskorn am Haar hinter einem 18er oder 20er Haken. Und zwar auf (Matchteich-) Karpfen und F1.



Ja das glaub ich gern und er würde von mir auch sofort den Titel "Satzkarpfenprofi" bekommen aber ich kann nur immer wieder darauf hinweisen dass die Angelei hierzulande sich deutlich von der Angelei auf Satzkarpfen an den hindernislosen, überbesetzten englischen Pfützen unterscheidet.
Vieles ist einfach nicht sinnvoll beim Angeln an Naturgewässern mit unvorhersehbarem Fischbestand und beim specimen Hunting.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann habt ihr für die Commercial Speedmaster *AX* Ruten am Wickel (gehabt), das war die Auflage mit dem schlechtesten Blankmaterial.
> Mit länger und dann noch in Richtung weich ausgelegt hat(te) Shimano häufiger ein Problem, eben nur ein "weich und wabbelig". Gute Softe Ruten kann dagegen Daiwa konsistenter bieten.



Mit dem Statement hast Du es absolut auf den Punkt getroffen ,und bestätigst meine bisherige Wahrnehmung !!!
Das zieht sich durch alles Arten von Ruten aus deren Katalog,selbst wenn man JDM Modelle im Casting Bereich vergleicht , als Bspl
Zodias vs Blazon, Expride vs Rebellion usw.
Daiwa hat das einfach irgendwie mehr raus,und ich mag oftmals deren Style von Blanks sehr  

Generell is es nicht so einfach,Ruten mit schöner parabolischer Aktion zu bekommen,die aber noch taugen und backbone haben für bessere Fische.
Ich habe mir vor ner Weile aus nem Sale eine Major Craft Selva gekauft,die eigentlich ne japanische Catfish Rute is,und einen FLL Glass Blank mit einem Carbon X Wrapping hat.Ist eine Casting für die Angelei auf japanische Welse.
Eine absolut köstliche Rute von der Aktion,kann man vom WG her ( 7-21g) wie eine normale M Rating Rute zum Spinnfischen nutzen.
Schade dass es sowas nicht vermehrt in D gibt !


----------



## rustaweli

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Mit dem Statement hast Du es absolut auf den Punkt getroffen ,und bestätigst meine bisherige Wahrnehmung !!!
> Das zieht sich durch alles Arten von Ruten aus deren Katalog,selbst wenn man JDM Modelle im Casting Bereich vergleicht , als Bspl
> Zodias vs Blazon, Expride vs Rebellion usw.
> Daiwa hat das einfach irgendwie mehr raus,und ich mag oftmals deren Style von Blanks sehr
> 
> Generell is es nicht so einfach,Ruten mit schöner parabolischer Aktion zu bekommen,die aber noch taugen und backbone haben für bessere Fische.
> Ich habe mir vor ner Weile aus nem Sale eine Major Craft Selva gekauft,die eigentlich ne japanische Catfish Rute is,und einen FLL Glass Blank mit einem Carbon X Wrapping hat.Ist eine Casting für die Angelei auf japanische Welse.
> Eine absolut köstliche Rute von der Aktion,kann man vom WG her ( 7-21g) wie eine normale M Rating Rute zum Spinnfischen nutzen.
> Schade dass es sowas nicht vermehrt in D gibt !


Bei einer ähnlichen Rute war ich auch lange am Überlegen, bis letztendlich das Schicksal eine Budgetzensur machte. 
Die Tailwalk Namazon C69 MH/G sollte es werden. Glasanteil, parabolisch, Backbone.... Fand auch die Videos gut.


----------



## Mescalero

Vielleicht erleben wir eine Glas-Renaissance? Für spezielle Anwendungen. 

Dragontail Tenkara hat unlängst eine Zoom Tenkararute rausgebracht, die weitgehend aus Glas gemacht ist. Die erste ihrer Art, das gibt es (so) noch nicht einmal in Japan. Die Leute sind voll des Lobes über die Rute.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Berichte mal wie die Rute so am Wasser ist rustaweli 
Und das hört sich mega interessant an Mescalero ,danke für den hint !
Werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das glaub ich gern und er würde von mir auch sofort den Titel "Satzkarpfenprofi" bekommen aber ich kann nur immer wieder darauf hinweisen dass die Angelei hierzulande sich deutlich von der Angelei auf Satzkarpfen an den hindernislosen, überbesetzten englischen Pfützen unterscheidet.
> Vieles ist einfach nicht sinnvoll beim Angeln an Naturgewässern mit unvorhersehbarem Fischbestand und beim specimen Hunting.



Stimmt! Aber diese hochspezialisierten Satzkarpfenprofis und ihre Art der Angelei sind eben mit verantwortlich für die relativ weichen Commercial-Ruten. 
Ob man sich die zum Angeln in den hiesigen Gewässern holt ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## geomas

Kurze Session heute Vormittag, habe direkt die nächstmögliche Angelstelle angesteuert.
Auf dem Wasser Halligalli - Schulkinder in Paddelbooten und auf SUP-Boards. Naja, das Wasser ist für alle da.

Leider war die versteckt gelegene Angelstelle (bei derzeitigem Pegel - etwas über normal) aktuell zu bewachsen:






Bei niedrigerem Wasserstand sicher ein interessantes Plätzchen (dann komme ich dichter an die Kante ran).

20 Minuten oder ne halbe Stunde habe ich es dort versucht, bin dann ein paar Meter weiter zu einer ebenfalls beengten Stelle, die aber ausreichend Bewegungsfreiraum bot.

Da gab es ne bunte Mischung aus Plötz, Güstern und Microbrassen, alle auf Breadpunch am 16er LS-2210.






Dann begann am Ufer gegenüber ne Motorsense zu schreien und ich hab mich verkrümelt.


----------



## Captain_H00k

Mescalero ,Du hab mal geschaut,ist das ne Fliegenrute ?
Oder meinst Du diese Tele Rute ?
https://dragontailtenkara.com/products/mizuchi-zx340-zoom-tenkara-rod


----------



## Mescalero

Foxfire heißt das Ding, ich verlinke es mal.
Ich habe mir schon das Hirn verrenkt, finde aber partout kein potentielles Gewässer für die Rute. Sonst hätte ich sie schon bestellt.

Dragontail FoxFire


----------



## Captain_H00k

Die schaut ja geil aus Mescalero ,danke für den Link.Schaut sehr nice aus !

Übrigens rustaweli ,Du hast die Rute ja leider nicht gekauft habe ich realisiert.Demnach erübrigt sich meine Frage danach natürlich   
Hab das unterwegs mit dem Handy nur schnell gelesen und mich dabei wohl verlesen,my bad.
Vielleicht findet die ja aber doch irgendwann mal den Weg zu Dir.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle lieben Mitükel, all die tollen  Beitragsschreiber, allen Fänger und solche die drauf hoffen 

Leider muss ich verlauten, dass ich zu den letzteren gehöre. Am Wochenende ging es so leidlich mit dem Rücken, so dass ich zumindest am Samstag mit meiner Mrs. zum Wasser konnte. Unsere Wahl viel auf einen der Vereinsseen. Ich habe die Methodfeeder und die Bomb eingesetzt, leider völlig erfolglos. Der See ist um die 12m tief und damit habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung. Auf jeden Fall gab es auf der ersten Kante nicht ein Biss.
Der Einsatz der Matchrute im flacheren Bereich brachte auch keinerlei Aktion. Also wollte ich es im tieferen Bereich versuchen. 

Merke: eine Kapselrolle kann keinen Fadenstopper wieder freigeben...  . Nach Entwirrung des Ganzen war ich dann auf ca. 4m Tiefe begrenzt und habe immer versucht die passende Distanz dafür zu finden Na ja nächstes mal habe ich ne Stationärrolle mit.

Sensationell war natürlich die absolute ruhe am See. Der Haus-See ist ja immer gut besucht und an der Ruhr war ja auch immer Partyalarm bei schönen Wetter.

Der See gehört dem Verein und ist großzügig eingezäunt (inklusive Parkplatz). Keine Boote, keine Schwimmer, keine Spaziergänger. Außer uns standen nur 3 weitere Autos auf dem Parkplatz. 2 Angler konnten wir am gegenüberliegenden Ufer sehen, der Rest war nicht sichtbar. Das Ufer ist recht bewaldet und abschüssig aber es sind gut freigeschnittene Stellen angelegt und man sitzt sehr schön dort.

Absolut herrlich... Fehlt nur noch Fisch aber das wird auch noch....


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Stimmt! Aber diese hochspezialisierten Satzkarpfenprofis und ihre Art der Angelei sind eben mit verantwortlich für die relativ weichen Commercial-Ruten.
> Ob man sich die zum Angeln in den hiesigen Gewässern holt ist ne andere Frage.


Bin noch lange nicht so erfahren und professionell wie Ihr hier im friedlichen Specimen Bereich, aber mag trotzdem etwas zu sagen. Sicher ist die Comercial Angelei nicht 1:1 übertragbar, aber liefert für mich sehr gute Ansätze zum Abstimmen meines Tackle's. Umso besser Rute und Rolle mitgehen, umso feiner kann ich halt auch fischen. Dann der extreme Angeldruck hier in meiner Region. Denke das mir da Feinheit Vorteile verschaffen kann. Schlüsselereignisse welche Vertrauen schafften hatte ich zu Genüge. Karpfen, Wels(klein) an feinstem Poil u Picker. Die schöne Barbe an der Purist mit Pin. Glaube immer noch das ich ohne Pin und dem Mitgehen der Rute diesen Fisch verloren hätte bei der Schnur und dem Vorfach. Der wirklich starke Aal am Tage von Gert an meiner Purist/Pin. Dem gegenüber steht auch das Pickererlebnis mit dem unkontollierbaren Moby und folgendem Rutenbruch. Da gehe ich mittlerweile aber von einem Materialfehler aus, eher hätte die Schnur oder ein Knoten nachgeben müssen. Zu halten war er trotzdem kaum und der Drill wäre wohl ewig gegangen. Gegenüber stelle ich aber auch meine große Barbe damals an meiner UL Rute. Auch da war alles perfekt abgestimmt. Ob gröber oder feiner ist wohl eine Sache der Einstellung, Philosophie, wenn ich nicht gerade im schlimmsten Cover angle. 
Irgendwie habe ich persönlich aber feiner mehr Spaß, wohl deshalb auch UL und das schon lange schielende Interesse an Tenkara, welches Mescalero mittlerweile so bewundernswert umsetzt. 
Nicht zu verachten der "Sex,- u Intelligenzfaktor".    Ich fühle mich einfach anziehender, gebildeter(nur scheinbar) und attraktiver mit stylischem u feinen Tackle. Ähnlichen Effekt habe ich beim Biken. Mit dem XC Bio Bike schaue ich immer wohlwollend auf mich in Auto, - o Fensterscheiben, mit dem E mag ich garnicht schauen und fahre mit fast gesenktem Blick.  
Verstehe aber beide Ansichten und denke das die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte liegt, je nach Gusto.


----------



## daci7

So, noch schnell Sandmann gucken, dann die Kinder ins Bett bringen und dann ab ans Wasser! Futter ist angemacht und mit "ein wenig" Partikeln versetzt. Ich glaub aufs sieben kann ich verzichten 




Zielfische sind Aland und Barbara!
Ich bin gespannt 
Groetjes
David


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> So, noch schnell Sandmann gucken, dann die Kinder ins Bett bringen und dann ab ans Wasser! Futter ist angemacht und mit "ein wenig" Partikeln versetzt. Ich glaub aufs sieben kann ich verzichten
> Anhang anzeigen 411096
> 
> Zielfische sind Aland und Barbara!
> Ich bin gespannt
> Groetjes
> David


Nee, das kann nix werden! Erst Sandmännchen, dann die angesetzte Serie, wenn es denn sein muß! Dann aber Wissen macht Ah und Co sowie das Pflichtprogramm Logo! Dann kurz mit hinlegen, so wird das auch mit den Fängen! Die 30 - 60 Minuten Zeitverlust relativieren sich in schönen Fängen! 
Petri und eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## daci7

Wer kennt das nicht vonner Arbeit, der Uni, der Familie oder was weiß ich: ist die Gruppe noch so nervig...




... irgendein Rindvieh muss es immer noch auf die Spitze treiben.




Das Biest muss aufpassen, sonst hat es beim nächsten Wurf ein Nasenpiercing.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Männer!

War heute nochmal mit der Quivertip unterwegs. Das Wetter war hervorragend. Bedeckt, nicht zu heiß, leicht schwül und ab und an leichter Regen. Entsprechend gut bissen auch die Fische. Ich versuchte es zuerst mit Brotflocke. Es folgte nahezu Biss auf Biss. Ich muss gestehen ich war unfassbar schusselig heute und habe tatsächlich 3,4 Sichere versemmelt. 2 Döbel konnte ich erwischen. Zwei Weitere konnten mir in die Seerosen flüchten. Nach einiger Zeit wechselte ich auf Gouda. Nach kurzer Zeit Biss, Anhieb und voller Gegenzug ins Kraut. Auch hier war ich chancenlos. Obwohl ich den Kerl nicht sah, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es eine Barbe war. Zwei weitere Bisse folgten... Köder gepackt, Blei trieb ab und beide Male Anschlag ins Leere. 
Nächstes Mal werde ich es wieder mit stärkerem Gerät versuchen. 

Will euch noch kurz meinen Swim erklären.








Hier links seht ihr eine Gartenbank(wenn man genau hinsieht) . Hier sitze ich meist ganz aussen links. Möglichst nahe am Flieder. Der Flieder daneben ist der wichtigste Baum im ganzen Garten für mich, da mir dieser blendende Deckung gibt. Ich werfe mit 0,8 Gramm am Seitenarm meist mittig ca 5 bis 10m flussabwärts. Die Strömung trägt den Köder meist bis auf 1m bis 0,50m ans eigene Ufer heran. Und genau hier passt es den Döbeln scheinbar sehr gut unter den überhängenden Büschen.









Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Hoffentlich verlief Dein Abend am Fluß so zufriedenstellend wie es die Bilder vermuhten lassen, daci7 !

Petri zu den Döbeln und danke für die Einblicke in Deinem „Magischer-Garten-Swim”, Ti-it !
Ist 0,8gr ein Tippfehler oder nutzt Du tatsächlich so ein Mini-Gewicht??
Ich habe ne Weile mit sehr leichten Gewichten gefischt, bis davon aber wieder ab.
Unter 3,5gr habe ich selten an den feinen Ruten, gerne 5 oder 7gr.


----------



## daci7

Absolut beneidenswert Spot und tolle Fische die du rausholst Ti-it !
Ich fische hier ja "leicht" gröber und fange momentan kleinere Fische 





	

		
			
		

		
	
jetzt grade sind die Halbstarken Brassen am Platz. Es riecht schon wieder nach einer Session ohne Zielfisch ...
Groetjes
David


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Döbeln und danke für die Einblicke in Deinem „Magischer-Garten-Swim”, @Ti-it !
> Ist 0,8gr ein Tippfehler oder nutzt Du tatsächlich so ein Mini-Gewicht??
> Ich habe ne Weile mit sehr leichten Gewichten gefischt, bis davon aber wieder ab.
> Unter 3,5gr habe ich selten an den feinen Ruten, gerne 5 oder 7gr.


Petri Dank lieber Georg!

Ich bin mittlerweile tatsächlich bei 0,8 Gramm. Werfe ich damit in die Mitte des Füsschens drückt die Strömung den Köder bis ca 1m bis 0,50m ans eigene Ufer unter die überhängenden Büsche. Aktuell ist es tatsächlich so, je näher mein Köder am Ufer liegt desto schneller werden die Döbel darauf aufmerksam. Nun kommen wir zum Problem. Die Unterwasservegetation im Uferbereich ist nun mittlerweile ziemlich üppig und aufgrund der Trübung nur zu erahnen. Ich war gestern das erste mal relativ chancenlos. Zum einen bedingt des leichten Gerätes und zum anderen reichen nun die 10ft nicht mehr um die Kollegen schnell vom Ufer fernzuhalten. Ich werde es nun mal mit der Peter Stone Davenport & Fordham in 11,4ft und stärkerer Maxima versuchen. Die Bisse zeigen sich entweder durch Entspannung der Schnur. Meist aber durch kontinuierlich starken Zug. 




Nach Hinweis von Tricast und dir Georg fische ich mittlerweile ausschliesslich die Grippa Stop Variante. Danke nochmal dafür. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Guten Morgen und Petri den glücklichen Anglern.



daci7 schrieb:


> Das Biest muss aufpassen, sonst hat es beim nächsten Wurf ein Nasenpiercing.



So einen mit 'nem Nasenpiercing habe ich hier an meinem Flüsschen. Da bin ich lieber etwas mehr auf Abstand, der sieht ein wenig 'bulliger' aus.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Peter Stone Davenport & Fordham in 11,4ft



Habe ich auch auf Döbel im Einsatz Ti-it , ist eine tolle Rute.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Zum einen bedingt des leichten Gerätes und zum anderen reichen nun die 10ft nicht mehr um die Kollegen schnell vom Ufer fernzuhalten.



Ich nehem für solche Stellen gerne auch die Hardy Matchmaker 13'. Eine ausgezeichnte Rute genau für solche Situation. Viele sagen vielleicht, ist ja Matchrute. Stimmt schon, aber viele Spezialisten haben auch solche Ruten genau für so etwas genommen. Ich habe Döbel von über 6 Pfund sicher damit gefangen.

Die Spürangelmontage ist da gut eingesetzt. Wenn es machbar ist, würde ich sogar ganz ohne Blei angeln, das Frühstückfleisch ist schwer genug zum Werfen. Ist jedenfalls ein spannendes und tolles Angeln.


Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Ti-it : Schön das Du mich erwähnst, aber ich habe die Float Stops empfohlen nach Peter Drennan. Die sind auch billiger. Hier noch einmal das Original:





Die Grippa Stops benutze ich auch, aber nur für Helikoptermontagen oder Waggler.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Eine tolle Angelei die Du da betreibst, bin sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Ich nehem für solche Stellen gerne auch die Hardy Matchmaker 13'. Eine ausgezeichnte Rute genau für solche Situation. Viele sagen vielleicht, ist ja Matchrute. Stimmt schon, aber viele Spezialisten haben auch solche Ruten genau für so etwas genommen. Ich habe Döbel von über 6 Pfund sicher damit gefangen.


Die Rute ist ja auch richtig durchmesserstark und bullig im Handteil, damit geht quasi alles.
Spitze fein und nachgiebig, unten brachiale Gewalt versteckt, Anglerherz was willst du mehr! 

Das ist übrigens ein Faktor mit dem möglichst dünn und schlank bis zum Griff, der mich bei den aktuellen Matchruten sehr stört.
Da wird auf Optik und Kaufreize gebaut, aber keine Leistung im oberen Kraftbereich geliefert. Wie ein Sportwagen zum an der Ampel stehen.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein Faktor mit dem möglichst dünn und schlank bis zum Griff, der mich bei den aktuellen Matchruten sehr stört.
> Da wird auf Optik und Kaufreize gebaut, aber keine Leistung im oberen Kraftbereich geliefert. Wie ein Sportwagen zum an der Ampel stehen.



Mit dünn und schlank und Optik habe ich es gar nicht. Ich habe es früh gelernt, dass ich eine Rute brauche, die für mein anstehenden Angeltag funktionieren muss, und das kann schon schwierig werden.

Auch leichtgewichte Ruten üben keinen besonderen Reiz auf mich aus. Die meiste Zeit liegt die Rute auf den Rutenhaltern. Das ist mir ein bisschen mehr Gewicht zur besseren Schnuraufnahme beim Anschlag lieber. Dazu gehört zum Beispiel eine Hardy Matchmaker 13': weiche schnelle Spitze, Rückgrat im Mittel- und Handteil, wie es Nordlichtangler beschreibt.

Ok, wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit der Match und 'nem Stick fein fische, habe entsprechendes Equipment, das feiner ausgelegt ist. Für feine "Aufgaben" haben ich auch einige Ruten im Keller.

Na ja, so gesehen wächst der Rutenwald und so manches mehr im Keller …


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Dazu gehört zum Beispiel eine Hardy Matchmaker 13': weiche schnelle Spitze, Rückgrat im Mittel- und Handteil, wie es @Nordlichtangler beschreibt.


ein Albtraum für mich die Rute, hatte ich mir mal gekauft weil alle davon schwärmten, eine schwere Schwabbelige Brandungsrute Gott lob habe ich einen ahnungslosen gefunden der sie mir wider abkaufte.
das waren die Bilder in eBay Kleinanzeiger  vielleicht hat sie ja einer von euch


----------



## geomas

#rutenwald

Die neue Gerte steht immer noch bei UPS in Herne-Boernig. Vermutlich haben die Logistikunternehmen auch so ihre Sorgen mit krankheitsbedingten Ausfällen. Das wäre immerhin eine Erklärung, die mir nicht schmecken würde, aber halbwegs akzeptabel wäre.

Also bin ich heute kurz mit einer meiner objektiv betrachtet schlechtesten Angelruten am Wasser gewesen. 





Ich schwang eine Daiwa Matchman Mark II Leger, ein paar bestürzend kurze Plötz schwangen deren kurze Spitze.





Auf der ABU 506 0,14er Maxima, an deren Ende ein 10gr-DS-Blei (leichtere hatte ich vergessen, aber es ging gut so), an einem Seitenarm ein kleiner Haken. 

Breadpunch wurde hektisch konsumiert von den Mini-Plötz, auf Mais oder Softpellets gab es keine klaren Bisse.
Nach ner ganzen Weile habe ich einen etwas größeren Haken (alter roter 12er DAM Sumo Plättchenhaken, recht fein) angeknüppert und doch wieder weichen Dosenmais angeboten (Proben davon und auch harte Pellets hatte ich dann und wann per Katschi gefüttert). Ein, zwei Bisse, die auf einen etwas besseren Fisch hoffen ließen, habe ich versemmelt, dann wieder ein gleichmäßiges Ziehen - immerhin eine zweite Species - ein Juniorbrassen von vielleicht knapp über 25cm.





Auch ohne große Fänge ne gute Zeit am Wasser (ich saß im Halbschatten, ein angenehmer leichter Wind ging).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Also bin ich heute kurz mit* einer meiner objektiv betrachtet schlechtesten Angelruten* am Wasser gewesen.



Petri Heil, Georg.
Was stimmt denn an der Daiwa nicht?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Georg.
> Was stimmt denn an der Daiwa nicht?


Danke, die Matchman Mark II ist mäßig verarbeitet (auf leicht gebaut), ist wirklich schwabbelig obwohl nicht sehr lang.
Damals wohl eine Economy-Leger-Rute (vermutlich eine sehr frühe Carbon-Rute).
Und seltsamerweise hat sie sehr wenig Ringe. Ganz anders zum Beispiel die Legerlites von ABU (die leichteren Ausführungen).
Aber natürlich kann man auch mit einfachen Ruten prima angeln, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen.

PS: ich habe £14,50 für die Matchman bezahlt, habe noch eine sehr ähnliche Tornado Leger, die muß ich mal vergleichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aha.
Eigenartiges Ding. 
Die würde ich mir gern irgendwann mal angucken(falls wir mal wieder ein NO Treffen machen oder so).


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> ein Albtraum für mich die Rute, hatte ich mir mal gekauft weil alle davon schwärmten, eine schwere Schwabbelige Brandungsrute Gott lob habe ich einen ahnungslosen gefunden der sie mir wider abkaufte.
> das waren die Bilder in eBay Kleinanzeiger vielleicht hat sie ja einer von euch



Ich habe bisher noch keine Rute im Netz gekauft. Aber wie kommt man von einer Matchrute auf "schwabblige Brandungsrute"?

Ok, wie so manche Ruten eingesetzt werden können, das hatte ich vor fast 40 Jahren auch nicht so auf dem Schirm.

Das habe ich so nach und nach durch das damals schwierige Lesen englischer Angelbücher gelernt und in guten Gesprächen mit englischen Anglern, wir hatten ja in Dortmund damals die englischen Kasernen und somit viele "Specimen Hunter" und exzellente Matchangler direkt vor Ort, erfahren und live gesehen.

Da standen diese englischen Matchangler mit ihren Waders weit im Wasser und zogen mit der 13' Matchrute und einer Mitchell Match die Rotaugen und Brassen.

Von da ab sah für mich/uns die Stippwelt, und nicht nur die, völlig anders aus.

Ich habe jedenfalls von den "Schwabbligen" einiges im Keller stehen und erfolgreich im Einsatz.


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> ein Albtraum für mich die Rute, hatte ich mir mal gekauft weil alle davon schwärmten, eine schwere Schwabbelige Brandungsrute Gott lob habe ich einen ahnungslosen gefunden der sie mir wider abkaufte.


Bei dir ist die Diagnose sonnenklar: Du hattest dir schon zuvor Diaflash eingefangen, zudem in der noch großvolumigen 90er Variante !  

Ist einfach unheilbar, aber gutartig. Nebenwirkungen sind eher sowas wie dauerhafter finanzieller Ruin bei Wiederholungen.

Ich kann das nachvollziehen, hat mich auch einige Jahre voll erwischt. Wurde glücklicherweise durch HPC und SpX überdeckt, das streckt die Sache.

Kann einem somit durchaus passieren, dass andere die geliebten Stöcker als "steife Jerkrute" oder "Hebestange" bezeichnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, die Matchman Mark II ist mäßig verarbeitet (auf leicht gebaut), ist wirklich schwabbelig obwohl nicht sehr lang.
> Damals wohl eine Economy-Leger-Rute (vermutlich eine sehr frühe Carbon-Rute).
> Und seltsamerweise hat sie sehr wenig Ringe.
> 
> PS: ich habe £14,50 für die Matchman bezahlt


Deutet darauf hin, dass an allen Stellen sehr gespart wurde, wohl auch zuwenig Carbon in den Matten.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> ein Albtraum für mich die Rute, hatte ich mir mal gekauft weil alle davon schwärmten, eine schwere Schwabbelige Brandungsrute Gott lob habe ich einen ahnungslosen gefunden der sie mir wider abkaufte.
> das waren die Bilder in eBay Kleinanzeiger  vielleicht hat sie ja einer von euch
> Anhang anzeigen 411209
> Anhang anzeigen 411210


Dein Exemplar habe ich nicht, aber auch ich habe mir in einem Anfall jugendlicher Unvernunft eine 13' Matchmaker gekauft, d ich so viel gutes über die 12' gelesen hatte. Die war aber komischerweise nirgendwo zu bekommen- allerdings viele Exemplare der 13'...

Ich teile Deine Abneigung, sie kam mir sehr kopflastig und schwabbelig vor, für meine Damalige Hauptmethode Trotting sozusagen diametral ungeeignet. Nun fristet meine Matchmaker als immerhin Vertreter eines berühmten Rutenmodells ein ruhiges Dasein in meinem Archiv.


----------



## rustaweli

Thomas. schrieb:


> ein Albtraum für mich die Rute, hatte ich mir mal gekauft weil alle davon schwärmten, eine schwere Schwabbelige Brandungsrute Gott lob habe ich einen ahnungslosen gefunden der sie mir wider abkaufte.
> das waren die Bilder in eBay Kleinanzeiger  vielleicht hat sie ja einer von euch
> Anhang anzeigen 411209
> Anhang anzeigen 411210


Ich war es nicht, auch wenn solch Bilder mich oft triggern! 
Mein letzter Fehlkauf war, Trommelwirbel..., mag es garnicht zugeben und wahrhaben, Trommelwirbel ... wohl meine van Leeuwen Multitip. Nach jetzigem Stand. Vielleicht wird das noch etwas zwischen uns, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Könnte allgemein wahrscheinlich auf einen Schlag 5-600 in die Haushaltskasse bringen, wenn ich mich denn zu Verkäufen entscheiden könnte. Dafür bin ich aber allgemein zu loyal, mal gut, aber auch oft zum Nachteil. 
Nach öfterem Fischen komme ich mit der Multitip, handmade von van Leeuwen, basierend auf einem Tricast Blank, überhaupt nicht klar. Alles wirkt mittlerweile so unharmonisch. Spitzenteile und unterer Teil gehen überhaupt nicht konform. Zumindest nicht für meine Angelei und Gewässer. Die Spitzenteile sind wirklich sehr fein und zeigen alles, mildern das WG enorm obwohl der untere Teil viel mehr fordert. Der obere Teil mag Ükel, Rotaugen, Döbel, Brassen, der untere Teil schreit nach Barben oder große, kampfstarke Friedfische. Da passt für mich irgendwas nicht. Zumindest momentan. Vielleicht an holländischen Gewässern mit kaum Strömung ideal um bei kleinsten Zupfern große Fische zu landen, für mich jedoch noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich hoffe daß das Verständnis füreinander und die Liebe zueinander bei uns noch wächst. Derzeit aber kriselt es.


----------



## Kochtopf

Gerade auf dem Heimweg von der Maloche piekste mich der Hafer und ich versuchte ein Angeldate klar zu machen. Bruder vor Luder enttäuschte mich direkt Jason, der in einer Frühschichtwoche keine Lust hat, knapp eine Stunde für eine Strecke zum Aalangeln zurück zu legen. Der Plumsgott ist ebenso Out of order wegen so fadenscheiniger Gründe wie Privatleben. Also werden mein Wildschwein und ich wohl alleine aufbrechen müssen. Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr voll angefixt seid aber euer Umfeld euch hängen lässt?


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade auf dem Heimweg von der Maloche piekste mich der Hafer und ich versuchte ein Angeldate klar zu machen. Bruder vor Luder enttäuschte mich direkt Jason, der in einer Frühschichtwoche keine Lust hat, knapp eine Stunde für eine Strecke zum Aalangeln zurück zu legen. Der Plumsgott ist ebenso Out of order wegen so fadenscheiniger Gründe wie Privatleben. Also werden mein Wildschwein und ich wohl alleine aufbrechen müssen. Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr voll angefixt seid aber euer Umfeld euch hängen lässt?



Als zumeist einsamer Streiter kann ich nur mitfühlen. Viel Erfolg für Katinka und Dich!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Karauschenteich...


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - die Sache mit der von Dir so gut beschriebenen fehlenden Balance der Multitip kann ich verstehen. Ich habe eine (nur von der Bauart her) ähnliche Legend 3500 und auch dort ist die Mischung aus bärigem Rückgrat und feinen Spitzen nicht ganz rund. Anders die alten „einfachen” Trophy Kevlar Feeder, die ich so mag. Da stimmt die Balance. 

#matchman
Der Spruch mit der „schlechtesten Angelrute” war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Es ist einfach nur ne alte und eher „pragmatisch” gebaute Rute. 
Genau wie mit einfachen Stippen oder Spinnruten kann man mit der prima fischen.

Professor Tinca - super, hoffentlich erwischst Du noch ein paar Goldstücke!!


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca 
Ein Traum! Teich, Wetter und Fisch.
Fettes Petri!

Da würde ich auch gerne mal einen Haken zu Wasser lassen.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Karauschenteich...



Na endlich, habe die tollen Karauschen schon vermisst - Petri! 

Tight lines


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Karauschenteich...


Toll, dass es noch sowas gibt.

Wo flächendeckend große Mengen Satzkarpfen besetzt werden und sich auch Giebel breit machen, haben Karauschen meist keinen Chance. Leider.


----------



## Tricast

Beneidenswert Deine Gewässer und vor allem der Karauschen-Teich. Schöne Goldstücke, noch schöner als die bekannten Goldstücke einer Großbäckerei.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade auf dem Heimweg von der Maloche piekste mich der Hafer und ich versuchte ein Angeldate klar zu machen. Bruder vor Luder enttäuschte mich direkt Jason, der in einer Frühschichtwoche keine Lust hat, knapp eine Stunde für eine Strecke zum Aalangeln zurück zu legen. Der Plumsgott ist ebenso Out of order wegen so fadenscheiniger Gründe wie Privatleben. Also werden mein Wildschwein und ich wohl alleine aufbrechen müssen. Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr voll angefixt seid aber euer Umfeld euch hängen lässt?


Stört dich nicht dran - auch wenn ich gern zu zweit losziehe, alleine Fischen ist mMn häufig erfolgreicher, weil konzentrierter. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Jason

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gerade auf dem Heimweg von der Maloche piekste mich der Hafer und ich versuchte ein Angeldate klar zu machen. Bruder vor Luder enttäuschte mich direkt Jason, der in einer Frühschichtwoche keine Lust hat, knapp eine Stunde für eine Strecke zum Aalangeln zurück zu legen. Der Plumsgott ist ebenso Out of order wegen so fadenscheiniger Gründe wie Privatleben. Also werden mein Wildschwein und ich wohl alleine aufbrechen müssen. Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr voll angefixt seid aber euer Umfeld euch hängen lässt?


Nun mal langsam mit den jungen Pferden lieber Sör Alex. Mit "Keine Lust", hatte das nichts zu tun. Termin beim Friseur, Familie mit Getränken versorgen, das heißt den Getränkemarkt stürmen, die letzten beide Nächte wenig Schlaf gehabt,
(ist echt lustig, wenn meine Mutter im Schlaf ihren Notrufknopf betätigt hat und das DRK Nachts um 1:45Uhr vor der Tür steht), keine Angelsachen gepackt und morgen klingelt um 4:30Uhr der Wecker, da die Arbeit ruft. Was verlangst du von mir? Ich bin schon lange keine 20 mehr.
Dennoch wünsche ich dir viel Glück für deinen alleinigen Ansitz und viel Petri. Hoffe Katinka bekommt wieder eine Grundel zum Abendbrot.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Altmarkfischer

"Erster 50-Pfund-Karpfen: Dieses Bild ging um die Welt!
50 englische Pfund wog der Karpfen „Bishop“, den Chris Yates im Jahr 1980 fing. Er hatte die magische Grenze durchbrochen – damals eine Sensation."


----------



## Altmarkfischer




----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> , alleine Fischen ist mMn häufig erfolgreicher, weil konzentrierter


soso,


----------



## Ti-it

Welch wunderschöne Karausche Professor Tinca  Petri Heil! Auch dir ein Petri Heil geomas

War dann heute auch nochmal los. Leider kürzer als geplant. Der Nachbar spaltete Holz mit Keil und Hammer sodass der Boden nur noch vibrierte. War dann nicht mehr lohnenswert.













Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> soso,


Jaja, wirste sehen. Wenn ich ALLEINE zu dir fahre um deine Döbel zu beangeln werd ich dir das genauer erklären


----------



## geomas

Gute Nachricht: die neue Rute hat nach 8 Tagen Ruhe im UPS-Lager in Herne-Boernig offenbar diesen gastlichen Ort verlassen und soll angeblich morgen zugestellt werden.


----------



## geomas

Tja, heute Abend habe ich die beiden alten Daiwa-Leger-Ruten tatsächlich Seite-an-Seite gefischt. An der gleichen Stelle wie am Vormittag, denn die angedachten Angelplätze mit mehr Raum für die Ruten und mich waren besetzt durch ausdauernd planschende Kids, campierende Leute oder andere Angler (sogar ein Fusselpeitscher war am Start).

Es ging also wieder beengt und eher unbequem zu:





Die Rutenablage war suboptimal - ich muß mir mal einen guten Querträger organisieren (habe welche, aber die sind mir zu eng).
Banksticks bekommt man dort nicht in den „Boden”. Ach ja - eine Schwachstelle des öfters von mir gelobten Cygnet-Stativs ist die Feststell-Schraube zur Arretierung des als Mittelsäule dienenden Banksticks. Die taugt nichts (die Schraube mit gleicher Funktion im winzigen Askari-Stativ ist nochmals schlechter).

Naja, nach den vielen Micro-Plötz am Vormittag habe ich mit Mais begonnen. Der stark aromatisierte „Honig-Mais” fand keine Interessenten, der weiche Dosenmais (seit ne Weile im Wasserbad im Kühlschrank gelagert) war schon zu weich. Aber nach etwas Anfüttern per Katschi (auch immer ein paar Pellets von so 3-8mm) begann es dann zu beißen. Zunächst nur Plötz von umme 20cm, immerhin keine Picos. Nach ner Weile habe ich es dann wieder mit größerem Breadpunch versucht (zwei Scheibchen zusammengedrückt) und das hat auch funktioniert - es gab weitere halbwegs akzeptable Plötz, ne agile Güster und nur ein Micro-Plötz.
Spät, es war kurz vor 10 und schon leicht düster, gab es dann an der geschmähten Matchman Mark II Leger kräftigeren Widerstand. Die weiche Rute paßte in diesem Fall ganz gut, denn die Bremse der ABU 506 arbeitete nicht wie geplant. Nach etwas Hin und Her konnte ich dann einen sehr fitten Brassen von knapp über 50cm keschern. Bessere Braxen hatte ich in der Ecke hier noch nicht.





Die dünne Schnur hat sich gut gemacht und zum Glück hatte ich kurz zuvor das Vorfach wegen eine angescheuerten Stelle durch ein frisches (0,14er Bayer Perlon, Tragkraft offiziell unter 1kg) ersetzt.

Als nächstes werde ich mal ne andere Rolle mit akzeptabler Bremse an die Matchman montieren (vermutlich zunächst ne zierliche 1000er Biomaster).
Ach ja - die meisten Fische habe ich an der Tornado Leger gefangen. Lag nicht an der Rute, sondern an der konkreten Angelstelle.





Die Tornado ist insgesamt etwas wertiger verarbeitet, einen halben Fuß länger und etwas schlanker. Die Matchman hat 6 Ringe (Leit- und Endring mit Einlage), die Tornado 9 Ringe (auch hier nur 2 Ringe mit Einlage). Auffällig ist der „wellige Blank” der Matchman.
Von der Drillaktion sind beide Ruten okay, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Nach sehr viel Angelzeit mit teilweise hervorragenden Quivertipruten muß ich mich an das Geschlacker der Swingtip erst wieder gewöhnen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Petri geomas - schön, dass es bei dir doch gut lief. Bei mir gab es, trotz feinem Gerät, loose feed Maden Galore und Stellenwechsel nur einen kleinen Ehrendöbling um bei meiner Abschiedstournee an der Fülle nicht abschneidern zu müssen. Da war mehr drin, wobei Catinka sich redlich bemüht hat, Fische in Richtung Pose zu scheuchen






Aber immerhin - ich war draussen an der malerischen Fulda und der Hund ist nass und glücklich Heim gefahren


----------



## geomas

Danke, Sör Alex, Dir auch ein herzliches Petri zur Chublette. Ist die Fulle jetzt zu weit weg für Dich?
Ist die Weser jetzt Plan B oder hast Du Döbelhaltige Fließwasser-Alternativen?

Dir natürlich auch ein Petri heil, Ti-it - ob die Holzspalterei den Wels gar angelockt haben könnte?


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Sör Alex, Dir auch ein herzliches Petri zur Chublette. Ist die Fulle jetzt zu weit weg für Dich?
> Ist die Weser jetzt Plan B oder hast Du Döbelhaltige Fließwasser-Alternativen?
> 
> Dir natürlich auch ein Petri heil, Ti-it - ob die Holzspalterei den Wels gar angelockt haben könnte?


Jetzt fahre ich, je nach Verkehr, fast ne Stunde und haue 48km durch den Tank. Da hole ich mir den Drei Flüsse Schein und werde meinem Stück Fulda vor Kassel Adieu sagen. Bin gespannt, was da vor mir liegt.


----------



## geomas

Auf zu neuen Abenteuern!

Die Fahrerei, gerade jetzt bei den hohen Spritpreisen und noch höheren Temperaturen, ist auch nicht so meins. 
Auf den Döbelfluß (etwa 1h Stunde und etwa 70km) hab ich gerade gar keine Lust, vielleicht ziehts mich da in ner kühleren Wetterphase hin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, heute Abend habe ich die beiden alten Daiwa-Leger-Ruten tatsächlich Seite-an-Seite gefischt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Tornado ist insgesamt etwas wertiger verarbeitet, einen halben Fuß länger und etwas schlanker. Die Matchman hat 6 Ringe (Leit- und Endring mit Einlage), die Tornado 9 Ringe (auch hier nur 2 Ringe mit Einlage). Auffällig ist der „wellige Blank” der Matchman.
> Von der Drillaktion sind beide Ruten okay, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Nach sehr viel Angelzeit mit teilweise hervorragenden Quivertipruten muß ich mich an das Geschlacker der Swingtip erst wieder gewöhnen.


Schöne Gegenüberstellung, sowas mag ich!

Der Blank der Matchman ist nicht beschliffen und auch kaum etwas an der Oberfläche gemacht, einfach das Cellophan nur abgewickelt. Das spart in der Herstellung.
Wurde schon öfter versucht, sowas als "Natural Blank" oder besonders durch "nicht schleifen geschwächter Blank" dem Angler anzudienen. 
Sowas nervt mehr beim sauberhalten.
Die Tornado sieht ein wenig durchmesserstärker im unteren Blank aus, vlt. passend zur Länge.

Was mich besonders an dem halben Fuß interessiert, und wo ich durchaus eine persönliche Präferenz für Uferruten habe:
macht sich der halbe Fuß dort am Stillwasser positiv, negativ oder gar nicht für dich bemerkbar?


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jetzt fahre ich, je nach Verkehr, fast ne Stunde und haue 48km durch den Tank. Da hole ich mir den Drei Flüsse Schein und werde meinem Stück Fulda vor Kassel Adieu sagen. Bin gespannt, was da vor mir liegt.


 krass.
Meine entferntesten Stellen sind momentan 'ne halbe Stunde Fahrt - und selbst da überlege ich es mir dreimal, ob es denn sein muss unbedingt dort zu fischen. Durchschnittlich fahre ich zwischen 5 und 10 Minuten - oder laufe ca 10 Minuten.
Was ist der Grund für deine neue Streckenwahl? 
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler - ich mache bei Gelegenheit ein paar weitere Fotos und messe mal die Dicke des Blanks am Handgriff.
Der geringe Längenunterschied (davon geht mehr als die Hälfte in den Handgriff) ist für meine Nutzung nicht der Rede wert.
An der Stelle gestern waren beide Rute eher zu lang - ich saß zwischen zwei Bäumen an einer schmalen Stelle.


----------



## geomas

Ach so, die Rute soll nun morgen geliefert werden - irgendwas ist immer mit UPS.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kein Wunder......


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> krass.
> Meine entferntesten Stellen sind momentan 'ne halbe Stunde Fahrt - und selbst da überlege ich es mir dreimal, ob es denn sein muss unbedingt dort zu fischen. Durchschnittlich fahre ich zwischen 5 und 10 Minuten - oder laufe ca 10 Minuten.
> Was ist der Grund für deine neue Streckenwahl?
> Beste Grüße
> David



Umzug wegen Trennung und mit Schäferhund eine Mietwohnung finden hat sich als schwer herausgestellt und so landete ich hier in Hofgeismar. Jetzt fahr ich 20 Minuten an die Weser bei Gieselwerder, die Suche nach lohnenswerten Gewässern dauert noch an.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ti-it 
Der grüne Blank der Rute ist wirklich traumhaft, schöner wie die braunen die sonst so verbaut wurden.

Was das Thema wabbelig angeht so finde ich die Ruten von Bruce & Walker B.James sprich die CTM schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich selber habe  die CTM13, CTm13A und CTM14A wobei mir diese ohne A besser liegt. Die Spitzenaktion der CTM A Ruten ist meiner Meinung nach nichts wenn auch mal ein größerer Fisch einsteigt. Aus jugendlichen Leichtsinn gekauft fristen sie jetzt ein Dasein im Futterall.
Schade eigentlich da der Aufbau der Ruten schön gemacht ist nur der Blank ist ahld nicht der Richtige für meine Anwendungen.

Tja Leute was soll ich sagen die 5 Tage sind rum und immer noch 2 Strichen dafür alles überstanden. Die Perfection Match hab ich soweit aufgearbeitet das ich die Wicklungen alle neu machen kann. Der Griff ist gereinigt und geschliffen und gerade eben brachte der Postbote die Spitze zum einsetzen ins defekte Spitzenteil. Wenn alles gut geht fange ich heute noch damit an. Das passende Bindegarn und der Lack sind zudem auf dem Versandweg. 
Die Zeit will sinnvoll genutzt werden


----------



## Professor Tinca

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Tja Leute was soll ich sagen die 5 Tage sind rum und immer noch 2 Strichen dafür alles überstanden.



Das ist doch super.
Dann kannste ja wieder  ans Wasser.


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp - hoffentlich verschwindet der zweite Strich auch zügig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist doch super.
> Dann kannste ja wieder  ans Wasser.


Ned wirklich lieber Prof, in Bayern darfst erst nach 5 tagen raus wennst mindestens 48 Stunden Symptom frei und negativ bist.
Ich hoffe noch auf Samstag früh, hab so Bock auf nen großen Stachelritter


----------



## Mescalero

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Umzug wegen Trennung und mit Schäferhund eine Mietwohnung finden hat sich als schwer herausgestellt und so landete ich hier in Hofgeismar. Jetzt fahr ich 20 Minuten an die Weser bei Gieselwerder, die Suche nach lohnenswerten Gewässern dauert noch an.


Viel Glück bei der Suche!
Das wird schon, wir haben mal einen Vereinsausflug in die Gegend gemacht und ich kann mich an einige Gewässer dunkel erinnern. Die Diemel vor allem, da schwimmt sicher der ein oder andere Döbel aber wahrscheinlich ist dort oft "fly only".


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ti-it
> Der grüne Blank der Rute ist wirklich traumhaft, schöner wie die braunen die sonst so verbaut wurden.


sehe ich auch so, wobei ein naturnahes grün noch schöner sein könnte  ...  



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Was das Thema wabbelig angeht so finde ich die Ruten von Bruce & Walker B.James sprich die CTM schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Ich selber habe  die CTM13, CTm13A und CTM14A wobei mir diese ohne A besser liegt. Die Spitzenaktion der CTM A Ruten ist meiner Meinung nach nichts wenn auch mal ein größerer Fisch einsteigt. Aus jugendlichen Leichtsinn gekauft fristen sie jetzt ein Dasein im Futterall.
> Schade eigentlich da der Aufbau der Ruten schön gemacht ist nur der Blank ist ahld nicht der Richtige für meine Anwendungen.


Weißt du dazu denn, wofür die Abkürzung CTM steht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Umzug wegen Trennung und mit Schäferhund eine Mietwohnung finden hat sich als schwer herausgestellt und so landete ich hier in Hofgeismar. Jetzt fahr ich 20 Minuten an die Weser bei Gieselwerder, die Suche nach lohnenswerten Gewässern dauert noch an.


Kopf hoch halten, irgendwann entwickelt sich die Lebenskurve auch wieder in die andere Richtung, das ist zum Glück sicher! 
War mir in GW schon aufgefallen, dass du ggü. 2019 ein bischen angenagt wurdest ...


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weißt du dazu denn, wofür die Abkürzung CTM steht?



Ich mogel mich mal dazwischen: "CTM" (compound taper model) match rods - ein Verfahren zur Abstufung des Blanks.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Spitzenaktion der CTM A Ruten ist meiner Meinung nach nichts wenn auch mal ein größerer Fisch einsteigt.



Das ist ein Irrtum. Die Ruten haben eine progressive Aktion, da kannst du locker große Schleien oder Brassen mit drillen, auch ein Karpfen größer als Satzkarpfen gehen auch damit - meine Erfahrung.


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Ich mogel mich mal dazwischen: "CTM" (compound taper model) match rods - ein Verfahren zur Abstufung des Blanks.


Genau, das Compound Taper als übersetztes Verbund-Taper zeigt an, dass die kein einheitliches Taper haben und sich damit anders aufschwingen und anfühlen. Es wurden gezielt schwächere Stellen im Blankverlauf erzeugt.
Sowas haben inzwischen sehr viele Ruten (auch Spinruten) in der ein oder anderen Form eingebaut bzw. von diesem Erstanwender kopiert.
Es fällt aber kaum jemandem ein bzw. auf, bei Variation im Innentaper erst recht nicht sichtbar. Es sorgt jedoch immer für besonders bemerkenswerte Wurfleistungen, und ein Drillverhalten, was manche Angler besser finden als ein streng mathematisch progressiv biegen.

Andere mögen das wiederum gar nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sowas haben inzwischen sehr viele Ruten (auch Spinruten) i


Kennste "Frog Bait Ruten"?
Bei denen ist das ganz extrem - eigentlich, für bestimmte Anwendungen, garnicht übel.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Als Name oder Rutentype nicht, als Blankverhalten wahrscheinlich schon.

Ist ja so, dass jede Medaille zwei Seiten hat, und keine Rutenkonstruktion ist nur schlecht.
Besonders bei Ruten mit ihrem extrem individuellem Feeling ist aber wohl jeder intensiv Angelnde in irgend einer Art ein Sensibelchen. 
Kleine empfundene Störfaktoren können sich regelrecht aufstauen und für immer mehr Verärgerung sorgen.

Aha, nachgeschaut, klar Gummifrösche.
Diese Spins sind wohl grundsätzlich sehr kurz, da wird es gerne eingesetzt, um die Biegeeigenschaften aufzupeppen.
Z.B. die Daiwa Lexa 240cm Versionen AX und BX sind darin sehr auffällig, die längeren haben das nicht so.
Auch Shimano machte das bei Spinruten, z.B. bei den 1.Version weiße Yasei Pike 250cm, was da echt weniger passt wegen gewünschter Anschlagshärte.
Hängt wiederum alles vornehmlich von den verwendeten Haken im Wasser ab.
Sportex tat auch so bei berühmten Serien, hat kaum je einer bemerkt, wurde sehr gerne für die Kystenwatangelei gekauft.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca 
Alles zurück ich hab mich geirrt und nochmal genau nachgelesen, 5 Tage und 48 Stunden Symptomfrei darf ma hier wider raus. Ich geh auf Nummer sicher für alle anderen und geh erst ab Samstag wider raus.

Dace 
Danke für die Erklärung.
Die CTM ohne A finde ich dennoch etwas besser wobei sie mir nicht wirklich liegen.
Es ist immer Geschmackssache was jeder fischt, dem einen liegen sie dem anderen nicht. Vollglas oder Kohlefaser liegt mir da etwas besser, eine Kombi aus beiden hat jedoch auch seine Reize, siehe zB meine DAM Quickfire Feeder mit eingespleißter Glasspitze. 
Auch meine Tonkin hat durchaus ihren Charme und gefällt sicher nicht jeden. Genau hier schließt sich der Kreis wo für jeden die passende Rute am Markt ist und jeder um die Vorzüge seiner Ruten steht, nur im Grunde freut sich einfach jeder über die schönen Stunden damit am Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

Soo, liebe Stammtisch, 
Jetzt habbich wie neulich angekündigt die Barbels mit kleinen Schnurclips versehen: Bei der mehr oder weniger, öchöm) ükeligen Spree-Nachtarbeit kann ich nun den Bügel offenlassen, ohne das Wind oder die leichte, wechselhafte Strömung Schnur nehmen. Aber Je nachdem wie tief ich die Schnur in den Clip lege reicht schon  ein tiefes einatmen des Köders aus, um die Schnur widerstandslos freizugeben, nimmt die Strömung wie hier oft zu, lege ich die Schnur entsprechend tiefer ein:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Es handelt sich um einfache Stücke Federdraht, zur Kurve gelegt und leicht längsgekrümmt, deren offene Enden so platziert werden, daß sich der nutzbare Clipteil an den Blank mit nach unten zunehmendem Druck 'anschmiegt, aber der äußerste Scheitelpunkt leicht vom Blank ansteht.'* Das ganze wird mit Geweband befestigt, ist also reversibel, und wenn man eine Lage Tape drunterlegt hat man auch keine Kratzer zu befürchten:





Sicherlich nicht das Ei des Kolumbus, aber wer schonmal in Dunkler Nacht die Gespannte Schnur, die möglicherweise noch durch nen schlechtgelaunten E-Anzeiger läuft unter einen ollen morschen Haushaltsgummi pfriemeln wollte weiss warum ich das mache. Es gibt sicher Besseres zu kaufen, aber häufig haben diese Lösungen einen einzigen Kontaktpunkt und man kann daher die Auslösekraft nicht dosieren. Zudem kann man mit der gezeigten Lösung den Clip an den Blankdurchmesser und sein Gewässer anpassen. 

hg
Minimax


*ich bin sehr stolz auf diesen Satz. Lest ihn ruhig nochmal, ich versichere Euch, er ergibt Sinn.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht das Ei des Kolumbus, aber wer schonmal in Dunkler Nacht die Gespannte Schnur, die möglicherweise noch durch nen schlechtgelaunten E-Anzeiger läuft unter einen ollen morschen Haushaltsgummi pfriemeln wollte weiss warum ich das mache.


Doch, ich glaube schon. Für den gedachten Zweck in jedem Fall. Eine Kauflösung gibt es wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal! Gute Arbeit, pragmatisch und funktionell.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Doch, ich glaube schon. Für den gedachten Zweck in jedem Fall. Eine Kauflösung gibt es wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal! Gute Arbeit, pragmatisch und funktionell.


Dankeschön, das freut mich lieber Mescalero. Die Konstruktion hat sich schon früher bei anderen Ruten bewährt, mal sehen wie sie sich in der kommenden Zeit schlagen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Der einfache Hack mit dem schwarzem Gewebeband auf gleichfarbigem Blank, weil bei Nichtbenutzung oder Nicht-Mehr-Benutzung das auch einfach mal wieder abgehen wird, notfalls mit ein bischen Nachreinigen per Benzin oder Isoprop; auch Weiterentwicklungen oder üble Ent-Wicklungen sind machbar. Dass es so gesichert nicht einfach nachts zum schlechtesten Zeitpunkt abfällt und auf nimmerwiedesehen bei bester Beißzeit in dunkler Nacht entschwindet, wie es bei einer simpleren Konstruktion schnell passiert, liest sich gut. Der Federdraht sollte länger durchhalten als eine Plastiklasche.

Kannst du darauf denn auch Clipsen und Swingen, so ala Mundorgel spielen?   Dazu reizen solche Konstruktionen irgendwie, ist der Härtetest ...


----------



## geomas

Das war wieder ein richtig schöner Abend am Wasser (Foto von etwa 21.45).​
War den Tag über etwas platt, die Hitze mag ich gar nicht. Habe etwas in der Angelecke gekramt und gesucht. Dort etwas Ordnung hineinzubringen ist Aufgabe für dieses Jahrzehnt. Zum Abend hin bin ich dann los, habe mir meine allererste Schwingspitzrute (Balzer Magna Silver Ledger oder so) und eine hübsche alte Daiwa Winkle Picker gegriffen und ab dafür.

Zum Glück war die erhoffte Stelle frei. Habe wie üblich per Katschi ein paar harte Pellets und etwas ollen Dosenmais verteilt, dann montiert.





An der Schwingspitzrute hab ich ne klassische Schlaufenmontage gefischt, als Korb einen 10gr-„Jailfeeder” von Cresta. 
Der ist nur an einer Seite offen. Darin Pellets und ein paar Maiskörner, gedeckelt durch Liquibread. Am Haken ein Maiskorn.​
Der hübschen alten Daiwa Picker habe ich ne Standard-Durchlaufmontage verpaßt, 10gr-XS-Drahtkorb und ein 16er Guru F1 Maggot Haken, daran ein kleines Scheibchen Breadpunch.





An dieser Stelle kam mal wieder ein superstabiles Bodenstativ zum Einsatz. Bei Gelegenheit säge ich irgendeinen alten Bankstick noch kürzer ab als diesen hier. Und irgendwo habe ich evtl. noch eine passende „Buzzer-Bar”. Die am Vormittag beim Kramen gefundenen „Ausleger” sind mir zu „eng”.​
Und es biß ganz gut. Heute gab es gar keine Winzlinge, viele Plötz von Durchschnittsgröße knapp unter bis etwas über 20cm. Kurzweiliges Angeln.





„Bester Fisch” war ein jugendlicher Brassen, der sich den Breadpunch noch beim Absinken geschnappt hatte.​
Insgesamt ne schöne Angelei, das Wetter perfekt, so könnte ich bis zum Herbst weitermachen...


----------



## Mescalero

Petri lieber Georg, das hat ja mal wieder richtig gerappelt.
Bei dem oberen Bild dachte ich im ersten Moment: nanu, gibt es jetzt eine Golden Gate Bridge über die Warnow? 

Einen Brassen in dieser Größe (ein bisschen kleiner) hatte ich heute auch beim Angeln auf W-Fisch. Ich hatte mich über geklaute und halb abgebissene Tauwürmer gewundert, das machen Welse eigentlich nicht. Irgendwann hat der Blei dann den ganzen Wurm volley genommen, samt Haken 1/0. Es waren sogar anderthalb Tauwürmer, also schon eine ordentlich Menge für so einen Fisch.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das war wieder ein richtig schöner Abend am Wasser (Foto von etwa 21.45).​
> War den Tag über etwas platt, die Hitze mag ich gar nicht. Habe etwas in der Angelecke gekramt und gesucht. Dort etwas Ordnung hineinzubringen ist Aufgabe für dieses Jahrzehnt. Zum Abend hin bin ich dann los, habe mir meine allererste Schwingspitzrute (Balzer Magna Silver Ledger oder so) und eine hübsche alte Daiwa Winkle Picker gegriffen und ab dafür.
> 
> Zum Glück war die erhoffte Stelle frei. Habe wie üblich per Katschi ein paar harte Pellets und etwas ollen Dosenmais verteilt, dann montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der Schwingspitzrute hab ich ne klassische Schlaufenmontage gefischt, als Korb einen 10gr-„Jailfeeder” von Cresta.
> Der ist nur an einer Seite offen. Darin Pellets und ein paar Maiskörner, gedeckelt durch Liquibread. Am Haken ein Maiskorn.​
> Der hübschen alten Daiwa Picker habe ich ne Standard-Durchlaufmontage verpaßt, 10gr-XS-Drahtkorb und ein 16er Guru F1 Maggot Haken, daran ein kleines Scheibchen Breadpunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An dieser Stelle kam mal wieder ein superstabiles Bodenstativ zum Einsatz. Bei Gelegenheit säge ich irgendeinen alten Bankstick noch kürzer ab als diesen hier. Und irgendwo habe ich evtl. noch eine passende „Buzzer-Bar”. Die am Vormittag beim Kramen gefundenen „Ausleger” sind mir zu „eng”.​
> Und es biß ganz gut. Heute gab es gar keine Winzlinge, viele Plötz von Durchschnittsgröße knapp unter bis etwas über 20cm. Kurzweiliges Angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> „Bester Fisch” war ein jugendlicher Brassen, der sich den Breadpunch noch beim Absinken geschnappt hatte.​
> Insgesamt ne schöne Angelei, das Wetter perfekt, so könnte ich bis zum Herbst weitermachen...


Das ist aber ein schöner enstspannter Bericht, lieber Geo: So ein bisschen unbekümmertes 'Blauwassersegeln' mit nem stetigen Passat.. Gut so, wenns so läuft, keine Rekorde, aber auch keine Flauten.
Hg
Mini


----------



## seatrout61

Diese Angelwoche stand unter dem Motto....auch ein blinder Angler, fängt mal Fisch(e).

Es ist bereits spät, ich schreibe heute Abend ausführlicher, was sich ereignete...vielleicht sind mein Bericht und auch die Bilder nicht so toll, wie man es hier üblicherweise gewohnt ist...aber ich übe ja noch.

Bis dahin...wer kann mir sagen, wie schwer ein ü90cm Karpfen ist?


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde,



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Tja Leute was soll ich sagen die 5 Tage sind rum und immer noch 2 Strichen dafür alles überstanden. Die Perfection Match hab ich soweit aufgearbeitet das ich die Wicklungen alle neu machen kann. Der Griff ist gereinigt und geschliffen und gerade eben brachte der Postbote die Spitze zum einsetzen ins defekte Spitzenteil. Wenn alles gut geht fange ich heute noch damit an. Das passende Bindegarn und der Lack sind zudem auf dem Versandweg.
> Die Zeit will sinnvoll genutzt werden



Schön zu hören das du es fast überstanden hast, dein Bastelprojekt schreit ja na einer schön bebilderten Doku  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Bis dahin...wer kann mir sagen, wie schwer ein ü90cm Karpfen ist?


18,3 kg


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kannst du darauf denn auch Clipsen und Swingen, so ala Mundorgel spielen?   Dazu reizen solche Konstruktionen irgendwie, ist der Härtetest ...


Hahaha, da hast Du natürlich recht, die Analogie ist offenkundig und passend
Aber wenn -wenn!- Meine Drahtspangen das bissanzeigerische Äquivalent zu ner Maultrommel sind, dann  würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich ein Biss mal auch so entwickeln würde, wünsch mir Glück:


----------



## Thomas.

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Bis dahin...wer kann mir sagen, wie schwer ein ü90cm Karpfen ist?


97cm 16,5kg.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo und ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde,
> 
> 
> 
> Schön zu hören das du es fast überstanden hast, dein Bastelprojekt schreit ja na einer schön bebilderten Doku
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ohje ich versuch es zumindest Fotos zu machen. Aktuell warte ich noch auf Material.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


seatrout61 schrieb:


> Bis dahin...wer kann mir sagen, wie schwer ein ü90cm Karpfen ist?


Vermutlich nur derjenige, der ihn gewogen hat?

Gibt kaum einen andere Fischart, wo das Gewicht bei gleicher Länge so stark schwanken kann.

Von schlanker Schuppie im Sommer mit  gut 12,5 kg  bis fetter Spiegler im Herbst über 20kg ist da viel möglich.


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei der mehr oder weniger, öchöm) ükeligen Spree-Nachtarbeit kann ich nun den Bügel offenlassen, ohne das Wind oder die leichte, wechselhafte Strömung Schnur nehmen. Aber Je nachdem wie tief ich die Schnur in den Clip lege reicht schon ein tiefes einatmen des Köders aus, um die Schnur widerstandslos freizugeben, nimmt die Strömung wie hier oft zu, lege ich die Schnur entsprechend tiefer ein:



Ich finde die Idee und Ausführung des Lineclips klasse, passt sich prima dem Design der Rute an, auch die Idee mit dem Federdraht. 

Ich hatte auch mal lange nach einer Lösung für einen idealen Lineclip gesucht. Die Kunststoffclips zum auf die Rute klemmen waren für mich nicht wirklich die Lösung.
Ich habe hier aus heutiger Sicht eine "old-school" Lösung zu der Zeit gefunden , wenn ich einen Clip einsetze, die es aber bis heute für mich tut: der "adjustable line clip".






Über die Mutter lässt sich der Clip von ganz leicht bis sehr stramm für die Schnurfreigabe einstellen.

Bei dem Teil war noch ein Federclip dabei, mit dem konnte man mit einer Schraube als Verbindung das Teil auf die Rute klemmen.

Das Teil wurde in meinem Fall nie gebraucht, denn der Clip selber wurde direkt in den Schraubrollenhalter geklemmt und war so gleichzeit immer auf Höhe der Rollenspule.

Somit kann ich die Schnur gerade nach oben einklemmen - für mich perfekt, war fast ein Jahrzehnt beim Karpfenangeln im Dauereinsatz, null Problemo damit gehabt.






Vielleicht gibt es so etwas oder ähnlich ja noch.


Tight lines


----------



## Kanten

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Bis dahin...wer kann mir sagen, wie schwer ein ü90cm Karpfen ist?



Gibt da ja diese Standardwerte die die Gewässerwarte verwenden müssen um die Daten der Fangbücher auszuwerten. Wird vermutlich im Mittel halbwegs passen, aber beim Einzelfisch nicht unbedingt. Aber dennoch, hier geht's lang: https://www.frd-pucking.at/interessantes/ Und hier gibt es eine Tabelle mit signifikant anderen Werten: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/laengen-gewichts-alters-tabelle-friedfische Wenn Du bissel suchst, findest Du bestimmt noch eine Tabelle mit wieder anderen Werten.


----------



## geomas

#lineclip

Sehr dezente gibts als Dreierpack von Gardner („Sensi-Clips”). Auch Cygnet und Greys haben/hatten kleine dezente Clips im Programm.
#Das Teil, was Du gezeigt hast, Roland, ist wohl auch von Gardner. Solche oder ähnliche findet man derzeit bei ebay.
Ich selbst nutze bisher so gut wie nie Line-Clips, kann aber sagen, daß die „Coils”, die für diesen Zweck von einem hervorragenden Angelgeschäft vertrieben werden, mich nicht glücklich gemacht haben.

Natürlich möchte ich Deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten damit nicht kleinreden oder so, lieber Minimax.
Aber wozu basteln und tüfteln wenn man auch online-shoppen kann*.



*) nur ein mittelprächtiger Spaß eines Menschen mit zwei linken Daumen, liebe Leute


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> *) nur ein mittelprächtiger Spaß eines Menschen mit zwei linken Daumen, liebe Leute


Ich würde ihn für 3/4 prächtig halten, lieber Geomir. Ich finde selber bastel Lösungen ja prinzipiell interessant, aber ganz im Ernst: ich fahre mit Freilauf gut und habe keinerlei Verwendung für so einen Clip. Aber des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich und ich freue mich mit den Tüftlern wenn sie Erfolg haben egal wie unbedeutend und hohl das Projekt letzten Endes ist.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

vorgestern war ich seit längerem mal wieder am Haus-See. Eigentlich hatte ich nicht viel Hoffnung, das Kraut treibt in großen Büscheln durch den See und bei fast 30 Grad und Sonne habe ich nicht mit viel gerechnet.

Ich habe dann tatsächlich wie blöd gefangen, fast jeder Wurf war ein Biss und es kam ein schöner Mix aus Rotaugen und kleinen Brassen zum Vorschein. Alle in der üblichen unspektakulären Größe aber Fisch!! Die Bissausbeute und Erkennung war etwas schwierig, da oft durch Krautansammlungen gedämpft. Aber es hat richtig Bock gemacht.

Es war ein echt toller Abend. Eigentlich wollte ich das gestern wiederholen aber bei fast 36 Grad und Gewittervorsage machte das keinen Sinn. Heute Abend werde ich es vielleicht noch einmal versuchen, wenn es zeitlich passt.

Da das Posenangeln so gar nicht klappte mit der Matchrute wegen den Unmengen an Kraut. möchte ich dort demnächst einmal mit der Stippe angreifen. Leider habe ich nur zwei alte, billige und dazu schwere und schwabbelige  3 und 5 m Stippen.
Ich würde gerne eine 6-7m Stippe einsetzen, einmal hier am Haus-See um zwischen den Krautansammlungen gezielt einzusetzen und einmal an der Werse um vor den Seerosen zu fischen. Auch dort ist auf Grund des Bewuchs der Einsatz der Match nicht möglich und bei kürzeren Ruten liegt die Schnur immer auf den Seerosen.

Leider ist meine Erfahrung mit diesen Ruten tendenziell gleich 0. Ich setze die fast ausschließlich zum Köderfischfang ein.

sie sollte schön leicht sein und Rotaugen bis guten Brassen standhalten können. Und aktuell schnell verfügbar sein.
Gedacht habe ich aktuell an die Browning Black Magic Telestippe in 7m

https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-7-00m-black-magic-tele-700-g-385g--az2224

*hat da jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit? Oder kann was besseres für mein gewünschtes Ziel empfehlen? Also im vernünftigen Preis/Leistungs -Verhältnis...*


----------



## Mescalero

#karpfengewicht

Es gibt diesen Korpulenzfaktor, nach dem zusammen mit Spezies und Größe das Durchschnittsgewicht berechnet werden kann. 
Diese Seite nutzt ihn, die meisten anderen wahrscheinlich auch. Das Ergebnis passt natürlich nur dann einigermaßen, wenn der Fisch sich vernünftig ernährt und regelmäßig Sport getrieben hat, sodass der BMI im Normbereich liegt.


----------



## Mescalero

#schnurclip

War in letzter Zeit öfter mal ein Thema. 
Ich nutze ihn nie, außer um bei demontieren Rollen die Schnur zu fixieren, damit es keinen Salat in der Tasche gibt. 

Mir ist das Prinzip klar und es ist natürlich sinnvoll, immer gleich weit zu werfen. Aber wenn ein Fisch hängt und Schnur zieht, ist am Clip Schluss oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
Wie handhabt man das in der Praxis?


----------



## skyduck

Loom-Gummis (diese Dinger wo die Kiddys Ketten mit basteln) um die Spule und in den Clip einhängen, die reißen dann bei größeren Fischen. Musst aber drauf achten ein paar Umdrehungen einzukurbeln, damit sie ins Gummi beim Abzug reinlaufen. Und wenn du mal mit zu viel Smackes wirfst können die sich auch mal verabschieden.


----------



## skyduck

Es gibt auch Rollen mit Gummiclips die dann ähnlich gut funktionieren sollen, von der viel geliebten Firma Balzer. Die richtigen Profis schlagen wohl bei größeren Fischen mit einer gezielten Bewegung die Schnur auch aus den Metalclips, bin ich aber zu blöd für...


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> #schnurclip
> 
> War in letzter Zeit öfter mal ein Thema.
> Ich nutze ihn nie, außer um bei demontieren Rollen die Schnur zu fixieren, damit es keinen Salat in der Tasche gibt.
> 
> Mir ist das Prinzip klar und es ist natürlich sinnvoll, immer gleich weit zu werfen. Aber wenn ein Fisch hängt und Schnur zieht, ist am Clip Schluss oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
> Wie handhabt man das in der Praxis?



In dem Fall ging es um Line-Clips, die an der Rute angebracht werden (Raubfisch- oder Karpfenangeln, so ne Art Alternative oder Zusatz zum Freilauf).

Schnurclips an der Rollen-Spule können dann und wann beim Werfen in den Clip nützlich sein, um den Wurf-Radius zu begrenzen (typischerweise beim Feedern).



edit - Pardon, lieber Mescalero . Den Trick mit den Loom-Bands habe ich von FantasticFishing (hat er sich ganz vom AB abgemeldet??).
Bislang hatte ich keinen Fisch, der zu stark war, um das Loom-Band zu killen oder spezielle Releaseclips zu aktivieren (MAP ACS).

PPS: noch ein Sorry, Chris (FF) ist wohl noch gemeldet, es hat nur nicht geklappt, ihn zu verlinken.


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> Loom-Gummis (diese Dinger wo die Kiddys Ketten mit basteln) um die Spule und in den Clip einhängen, die reißen dann bei größeren Fischen. Musst aber drauf achten ein paar Umdrehungen einzukurbeln, damit sie ins Gummi beim Abzug reinlaufen. Und wenn du mal mit zu viel Smackes wirfst können die sich auch mal verabschieden.
> 
> Gibt es vom Tröötgründer auf seiner Seite glaube ich einen schönen Artikel zu.


Oder Feedergum


----------



## skyduck

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder Feedergum


ja gibt wohl mehrere Lösungen, alle nach den gleichen Prinzip, MS hat da so eigene Gummis für produziert.






Da wird es in seiner unnachahmlichen flüssigen Moderation gut erklärt  

für meine Rollen passen die Looms perfekt, irgendwo bei Ebay mal 3,4 Millionen in einer Tüte für nen Euro gekauft. Wenn ich die wirklich einsetze, gerade im See und auch wirklich stoisch die Stelle immer wieder anwerfe sind die Ergebnisse meist deutlich besser als wenn ich in Wild West Manier nach Bauchgefühl einen 50m2 großen Futterplatz aufbaue.


----------



## Kochtopf

skyduck schrieb:


> ja gibt wohl mehrere Lösungen, alle nach den gleichen Prinzip, MS hat da so eigene Gummis für produziert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da wird es in seiner unnachahmlichen flüssigen Moderation gut erklärt
> 
> für meine Rollen passen die Looms perfekt, irgendwo bei Ebay mal 3,4 Millionen in einer Tüte für nen Euro gekauft. Wenn ich die wirklich einsetze, gerade im See und auch wirklich stoisch die Stelle immer wieder anwerfe sind die Ergebnisse meist deutlich besser als wenn ich in Wild West Manier nach Bauchgefühl einen 50m2 großen Futterplatz aufbaue.


Wenn bei 50m2 der Futterteppich 2cm+ dick ist merkt man allerdings keinen Unterschied ^^'


----------



## geomas

Pfff, so, die neue Rute ist gelandet und zwar offenbar unbeschadet. Plus Kleinkram, der in D nur schwer oder gar nicht erhältlich ist.
Das Wetter ist hier derzeit mies, aber vielleicht versuche ich es heute am Abend noch mal kurz am Fluß nebenan. 

Dace - hast Du eine gute Quelle für Nisa-Futterkörbe und Nisa-Artikel allgemein in D oder der EU? 
Es sind ein, zwei Kleinteile dabei, von denen ich mehr hätte bestellen sollen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Pfff, so, die neue Rute ist gelandet und zwar offenbar unbeschadet. Plus Kleinkram, der in D nur schwer oder gar nicht erhältlich ist.



Zeig doch mal bitte die neuen Schätze.


----------



## geomas

^ nach dem ersten Ausflug damit. Ist ne Tri-Cast Trilogy Commercial 11ft Feeder, die blauen Wicklungen kennst Du ja.

Gekommen sind auch die Feeder-Links von Drennan (sogar billiger als jene der Mitbewerber), eine paar Haken aus den neuen Acolyte-Hakenserien von Drennan und anderer Kleinkram (Nisa-Feeders und so).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Aber wozu basteln und tüfteln wenn man auch online-shoppen kann*.


Weil ?
die Olineshops noch keinen Lieferdienst direkt ans Wasser anbieten, 
auch keinen Notfall- und Ersatzteildienst bei längeren Sessions.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hingegen versuche meinen Rutenwald zu verschlanken, und habe gerade 6 Stöcker zum Angelladenmann gebracht. Er wird mit natürlich eine unfassbar niedrige Summe bieten, aber Hauptsache ich bin das Zeugs los.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> @Dace - hast Du eine gute Quelle für Nisa-Futterkörbe und Nisa-Artikel allgemein in D oder der EU?
> Es sind ein, zwei Kleinteile dabei, von denen ich mehr hätte bestellen sollen.



Also, die normale Seite von: Nisa Nisa Feeders

und da habe ich sie gekauft: Feeders direct

Schön das die Rute - vor allem unbeschadet - endlich da ist. Viel Spaß damit und dicke Fische!


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hingegen versuche meinen Rutenwald zu verschlanken, und habe gerade 6 Stöcker zum Angelladenmann gebracht. Er wird mit natürlich eine *unfassbar niedrige* Summe bieten, aber Hauptsache ich bin das Zeugs los.


Als ne, das geht nicht einfach so!  

Speziell Spitzenteile sind a) am ehesten kaputt und begehrt, und b) zweitens für Ruten in der EinsatzLinie der OCC-Ruten resp. Barbel-Twintip sehr wichtig als alternative Wechselspitzen !!! Fast jeder Feeder und Picker fehlt die Zweit-Normalangelspitze.

Es gibt allerdings kaum neu ordentliche Ruten für unter 40€, was für ein Bastelspitzenteil viel zu teuer ist.

Also wo der Angelladenmann nichts sonderlich zahlen will, nur ein 10er oder so, erstmal bitte Spitzenteile anbieten.  Erstmal vermessen was du da hast.
Bedeutsam ist neben der Aufschrift Ruteneigenschaft der Durchmesser des Zapfens, wo die draufgesteckt wurde.
Mit 2 Durchmesser-Messungen am Zapfen ist das sogar perfekt planbar und irgendwo einsetzbar.

Und wenn du selber irgendwo mal mit der "Nummer von hinten" wieder verlängern willst, ruhig ein paar schöne kräftige HTs aufheben.
Oft taugt das ST oder das HT nicht, selten sind beide Murks.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Als ne, das geht nicht einfach so!


Doch das geht sogar sehr gut. Alles raus was keine Miete zahlt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich denke so langsam, es besteht noch sehr viel Nachholbedarf bei Recyclebarer Rutenenergie, und warum das echt sinnvoll ist.
Jammerschade, wenn man so bedenkt was da im Laufe Jahre alles vernichtet wurde.


----------



## seatrout61

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Diese Angelwoche stand unter dem Motto....auch ein blinder Angler, fängt mal Fisch(e).
> 
> Es ist bereits spät, ich schreibe heute Abend ausführlicher, was sich ereignete...vielleicht sind mein Bericht und auch die Bilder nicht so toll, wie man es hier üblicherweise gewohnt ist...aber ich übe ja noch.
> 
> Bis dahin...wer kann mir sagen, wie schwer ein ü90cm Karpfen ist?



Mittwoch und Donnerstag angelte ich alleine am kleinen 1,2 Hektar Vereinsgewässer, immer abends von 18.00-22.30 Uhr, sonnig, 22-25°C.

Setup: 
2x 3m Tele bis 60g WG, alte 3000er Shimano-Rolle, 0,28er Gamakatsu Schnur, 50g Method-Feeder-Flachbett, selbst gebundenes 10cm 0,29er FC-Vorfach, 8er Haken, beködert mit gelben Dumbell (geomas-Variante längs statt quer) und rosa Kugel Popups.

1x 3m Tele bis 100g WG, 3000er Shimano, 0,33er Gamak, 45g Futterkorb am SaftyClip, fertiges Karpfenvorfach von Ali, Schneemann Boilie/rosa Popup am Haar.

Alle Schnurfangbügel geöffnet, Schnur im Gummiband fixiert.

Futter: Mischung aus 3mm Pellets (BayWa getreidelastig) und gemahlenem Katzenfutter Fisch/ Frolic/ alte Boilies etc.
Kescher: Der "bärenstarke" von DAM, müsste 65cm Bügellänge haben
Abhakmatte: 90 x 47cm

Mittwoch hatte ich auf den immer gleichen gelben Dumbell 3 Bisse, davon konnten 2 kleinere Brassen klassisch im Maul gehakt und angelandet werden...bei der Gelegenheit habe ich etwa 3 Händevoll Boilie (bunte Mischung) ausgeworfen.

Donnerstag, gleiche Stelle, anfangs tat sich gar nix, gegen 21.00 habe ich nochmal 4 Händevoll Boilies ausgeworfen...gegen 21.30 habe ich dann das 3.und letztemal die Körbe mit Futter gefüllt und neu ausgeworfen...die letzte Rute mit dem Schneemann lag keine 2 min. 30m vom Steg entfernt im  Wasser und ich hatte mich gerade wieder hingesetzt, als es einen heftigen Fullrun gab...riesendurcheinander am RodPod...im Wasser konnte man in etwa 50-60m Entfernung einen großen Fischschwall an der Oberfläche wahrnehmen...Anhieb saß, der Fisch zog etwa weitere 30-40m Schnur ab, bevor er auf mich zu umschwenkte...Haken hing gut, klassisch vorne im Maul...und der Fisch ließ sich nach einiger Zeit willig zum Kescher führen...der sich aber als zu klein herausstellte...beim 3. oder 4. Versuch klappte es dann...Fisch war im Kescher...aber der Fisch war auch noch so schwer...das ich ihn kaum auf den kleinen Steg bekam...die vorgenässte Abhakmatte hatte ich im Drill klargemacht...und dann lag er vor mir... sh. beide Bilder...passte mit ü90cm gerade so auf die Matte...nach den Fotos habe ich ihn ohne wiegen wieder schwimmen gelassen...und er verabschiedete sich mit einem kräftigen Schwanzschlag.
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Setup war auf Zielfisch Schleie (und kleinere Karpfen) abgestimmt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich denke so langsam, es besteht noch sehr viel Nachholbedarf bei Recyclebarer Rutenenergie, und warum das echt sinnvoll ist.
> Jammerschade, wenn man so bedenkt was da im Laufe Jahre alles vernichtet wurde.


Bin ich ganz bei dir, aus alten Rutenteilen kann man immer och was schönes Bauen vorrausgesetzt die unterschiedlichen teile bekommt man zusammen.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Oder kann was besseres für mein gewünschtes Ziel empfehlen?


Na klar - die hier ist unendlich viel besser....








						Browning Stipprute Black Magic SLF Tele günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Browning Stipprute Black Magic SLF Tele günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Doch das geht sogar sehr gut. Alles raus was keine Miete zahlt.



Sehr vernünftig, die Aktion. Also nichts, was ich derzeit guten Mutes anpacken würde. Respekt!


----------



## geomas

seatrout61 - sagenhaft, was für ein Bartel-Büffel!! Herzliches Petri zu dem Brocken und danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Professor Tinca

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Mittwoch und Donnerstag angelte ich alleine am kleinen 1,2 Hektar Vereinsgewässer, immer abends von 18.00-22.30 Uhr, sonnig, 22-25°C.
> 
> Setup:
> 2x 3m Tele bis 60g WG, alte 3000er Shimano-Rolle, 0,28er Gamakatsu Schnur, 50g Method-Feeder-Flachbett, selbst gebundenes 10cm 0,29er FC-Vorfach, 8er Haken, beködert mit gelben Dumbell (geomas-Variante längs statt quer) und rosa Kugel Popups.
> 
> 1x 3m Tele bis 100g WG, 3000er Shimano, 0,33er Gamak, 45g Futterkorb am SaftyClip, fertiges Karpfenvorfach von Ali, Schneemann Boilie/rosa Popup am Haar.
> 
> Alle Schnurfangbügel geöffnet, Schnur im Gummiband fixiert.
> 
> Futter: Mischung aus 3mm Pellets (BayWa getreidelastig) und gemahlenem Katzenfutter Fisch/ Frolic/ alte Boilies etc.
> Kescher: Der "bärenstarke" von DAM, müsste 65cm Bügellänge haben
> Abhakmatte: 90 x 47cm
> 
> Mittwoch hatte ich auf den immer gleichen gelben Dumbell 3 Bisse, davon konnten 2 kleinere Brassen klassisch im Maul gehakt und angelandet werden...bei der Gelegenheit habe ich etwa 3 Händevoll Boilie (bunte Mischung) ausgeworfen.
> 
> Donnerstag, gleiche Stelle, anfangs tat sich gar nix, gegen 21.00 habe ich nochmal 4 Händevoll Boilies ausgeworfen...gegen 21.30 habe ich dann das 3.und letztemal die Körbe mit Futter gefüllt und neu ausgeworfen...die letzte Rute mit dem Schneemann lag keine 2 min. 30m vom Steg entfernt im  Wasser und ich hatte mich gerade wieder hingesetzt, als es einen heftigen Fullrun gab...riesendurcheinander am RodPod...im Wasser konnte man in etwa 50-60m Entfernung einen großen Fischschwall an der Oberfläche wahrnehmen...Anhieb saß, der Fisch zog etwa weitere 30-40m Schnur ab, bevor er auf mich zu umschwenkte...Haken hing gut, klassisch vorne im Maul...und der Fisch ließ sich nach einiger Zeit willig zum Kescher führen...der sich aber als zu klein herausstellte...beim 3. oder 4. Versuch klappte es dann...Fisch war im Kescher...aber der Fisch war auch noch so schwer...das ich ihn kaum auf den kleinen Steg bekam...die vorgenässte Abhakmatte hatte ich im Drill klargemacht...und dann lag er vor mir... sh. beide Bilder...passte mit ü90cm gerade so auf die Matte...nach den Fotos habe ich ihn ohne wiegen wieder schwimmen gelassen...und er verabschiedete sich mit einem kräftigen Schwanzschlag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411419
> Anhang anzeigen 411420
> Anhang anzeigen 411421
> Anhang anzeigen 411422
> 
> 
> Setup war auf Zielfisch Schleie (und kleinere Karpfen) abgestimmt.



Ein toller Bericht und ein super Fisch!
Petri Heil


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Sehr vernünftig, die Aktion. Also nichts, was ich derzeit guten Mutes anpacken würde. Respekt!


Ich glaube ja, dass der Platz für neue Ruten geschaffen wird. Insofern sehe ich keinen Grund für voreilige Gratulationen  ich habe mir heute eine sehr sehr schwere Bolo aus der MK Adventure Serie bestellt weil günstig. Frag mich nur wie ich das WG von 150 gr mit Pose und Maden ausnutzen soll


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Also, die normale Seite von: Nisa Nisa Feeders
> 
> und da habe ich sie gekauft: Feeders direct
> 
> Schön das die Rute - vor allem unbeschadet - endlich da ist. Viel Spaß damit und dicke Fische!
> 
> 
> Tight lines




Danke! Ich habe gerade ein paar Rocket-Feeder bekommen und spezielle Kleinteile von Nisa, die ich mal ausprobieren muß.
Ich werde berichten, ob die Sachen für meine Art der Angelei funktionieren.


----------



## Dace

seatrout61 schrieb:


> passte mit ü90cm gerade so auf die Matte...nach den Fotos habe ich ihn ohne wiegen wieder schwimmen gelassen



Petri seatrout61 , toller "Damper", den du am Haken hattest - klasse Bericht und schöne Bilder!

Vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit der Schleie!


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na klar - die hier ist unendlich viel besser....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browning Stipprute Black Magic SLF Tele günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Browning Stipprute Black Magic SLF Tele günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


ja auch gesehen aber Verfügbarkeit lieber rhinefisher ...

Was hälst du von der :










						Browning Black Magic Tele System Pole / Whip 8,00m, 159,99 €
					

BLACK MAGIC TELE SYSTEM 500 - Eine Mischform aus teleskopischer Whip und gesteckter Kopfrute AUFBAU: Die ersten fünf Elemente sind teleskopisch und können d




					www.baitstore.de
				




irgendwie gefällt mir ja das Konzept eine 5m Rute zu verlängern auf 6,50m oder 8m... Gerade in einem Film mit den Jörg Ovens gesehen. Gefällt mir eigentlich.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee und Ausführung des Lineclips klasse, passt sich prima dem Design der Rute an, auch die Idee mit dem Federdraht.
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal lange nach einer Lösung für einen idealen Lineclip gesucht. Die Kunststoffclips zum auf die Rute klemmen waren für mich nicht wirklich die Lösung.
> Ich habe hier aus heutiger Sicht eine "old-school" Lösung zu der Zeit gefunden , wenn ich einen Clip einsetze, die es aber bis heute für mich tut: der "adjustable line clip".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411348
> 
> 
> Über die Mutter lässt sich der Clip von ganz leicht bis sehr stramm für die Schnurfreigabe einstellen.
> 
> Bei dem Teil war noch ein Federclip dabei, mit dem konnte man mit einer Schraube als Verbindung das Teil auf die Rute klemmen.
> 
> Das Teil wurde in meinem Fall nie gebraucht, denn der Clip selber wurde direkt in den Schraubrollenhalter geklemmt und war so gleichzeit immer auf Höhe der Rollenspule.
> 
> Somit kann ich die Schnur gerade nach oben einklemmen - für mich perfekt, war fast ein Jahrzehnt beim Karpfenangeln im Dauereinsatz, null Problemo damit gehabt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411349
> 
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es so etwas oder ähnlich ja noch.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Ha, 2 von den Dingern habe ich auch noch irgendwo, ich hatte keine Ahnung wie die montiert werden, habe immer gedacht das, das Loch was da ist dafür gedacht ist das Teil mit einer Schraube am Blank zu befestigen    (hatte ich natürlich nicht)

so und ab jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub, habe für die nächste 2 Tage schon mal nach der Arbeit Leckerchen geholt, wäre ja gelacht wenn da am Dienstag noch jemand einen Fisch rausholt  
muss für 2 Tage reichen, Grundfutter gibt es auch noch


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich denke so langsam, es besteht noch sehr viel Nachholbedarf bei Recyclebarer Rutenenergie, und warum das echt sinnvoll ist.
> Jammerschade, wenn man so bedenkt was da im Laufe Jahre alles vernichtet wurde.


Es waren nun wirklich keine besonderen Exemplare, historische Ruten oder Spezialitäten von der Insel (dafür würd ich wirklich nichts kriegen da die heir niemand will, und die hüte und horte ich natürlich).

Telefeeder, günstige Karpfenrute, eine Charakterlose Spinnrute so etwas. Ich kann es mir vom Platz aber auch vom Wohlbefinden her einfach nicht leisten, solch generisches Rutenwerk der günstigen Preislage zu horten.
Und niemals, never ever tu ich mir das Hinundher mit Rutenversand an. Never.  
 Die nächste Fuhre steht schon bereit, muss nur noch die Futterale finden, das wären je ein Pärchen Spro 3Kraft und Tornado Zs, und was sich noch so findet. Vielleicht auch die Korum Allrounder, aber niemals meine Drennans.

Platz Licht Luft im Rutenwald, so das ich auch mal wieder an verborgene Schätze gelange, die unter diesen Dutzendruten ein Schattendasein führen.

 Vielleicht auch ein paar (aktuelle) Rollen, was soll ich z.b. noch mit den Eossen, da meine BR LT Flotte nun steht? 

Kochtopf Ja natürlich, freier Platz wird im Rutenwald schnell gefüllt, aber ich habe die besten Vorsätze. Im Augenblick bin ich frei von Begehrlichkeiten, aber erste Konzepte für die MkVI und die Vorfreude auf die winterliche Rutenbastelei sind schon da.

Überhaupt merke ich, daß die Rutenbauerei und das monogame Angeln mit meinen Geschöpfen meine Rutenkauflibido erfreulicherweise sehr dämpft.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ha, 2 von den Dingern habe ich auch noch irgendwo, ich hatte keine Ahnung wie die montiert werden, habe immer gedacht das, das Loch was da ist dafür gedacht ist das Teil mit einer Schraube am Blank zu befestigen    (hatte ich natürlich nicht)
> 
> so und ab jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub, habe für die nächste 2 Tage schon mal nach der Arbeit Leckerchen geholt, wäre ja gelacht wenn da am Dienstag noch jemand einen Fisch rausholt
> muss für 2 Tage reichen, Grundfutter gibt es auch noch
> Anhang anzeigen 411427


Und wie da am Dienstag "jemand" nen Fisch rausholt!
Ich verlass mich da ganz auf dich, dass du die kommenden Tage Tag und Nacht spottest und ich dann wieder nur Anweisungen befolgen muss Tipps kriege um die dicken Fische rauszuholen.
Groetjes
David

PS #Feederclip - ich bin bei Bartgummies gelandet. Die sind astrein, in allen Farben erhältlich und man kann mit einem winzigen zusätzlichen ruck das Gummi reißen. Halten sogar (meist) die XXL Rattenfallen, sofern man nicht voll reinballern.


----------



## Minimax

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Mittwoch und Donnerstag angelte ich alleine am kleinen 1,2 Hektar Vereinsgewässer, immer abends von 18.00-22.30 Uhr, sonnig, 22-25°C.
> 
> Setup:
> 2x 3m Tele bis 60g WG, alte 3000er Shimano-Rolle, 0,28er Gamakatsu Schnur, 50g Method-Feeder-Flachbett, selbst gebundenes 10cm 0,29er FC-Vorfach, 8er Haken, beködert mit gelben Dumbell (geomas-Variante längs statt quer) und rosa Kugel Popups.
> 
> 1x 3m Tele bis 100g WG, 3000er Shimano, 0,33er Gamak, 45g Futterkorb am SaftyClip, fertiges Karpfenvorfach von Ali, Schneemann Boilie/rosa Popup am Haar.
> 
> Alle Schnurfangbügel geöffnet, Schnur im Gummiband fixiert.
> 
> Futter: Mischung aus 3mm Pellets (BayWa getreidelastig) und gemahlenem Katzenfutter Fisch/ Frolic/ alte Boilies etc.
> Kescher: Der "bärenstarke" von DAM, müsste 65cm Bügellänge haben
> Abhakmatte: 90 x 47cm
> 
> Mittwoch hatte ich auf den immer gleichen gelben Dumbell 3 Bisse, davon konnten 2 kleinere Brassen klassisch im Maul gehakt und angelandet werden...bei der Gelegenheit habe ich etwa 3 Händevoll Boilie (bunte Mischung) ausgeworfen.
> 
> Donnerstag, gleiche Stelle, anfangs tat sich gar nix, gegen 21.00 habe ich nochmal 4 Händevoll Boilies ausgeworfen...gegen 21.30 habe ich dann das 3.und letztemal die Körbe mit Futter gefüllt und neu ausgeworfen...die letzte Rute mit dem Schneemann lag keine 2 min. 30m vom Steg entfernt im  Wasser und ich hatte mich gerade wieder hingesetzt, als es einen heftigen Fullrun gab...riesendurcheinander am RodPod...im Wasser konnte man in etwa 50-60m Entfernung einen großen Fischschwall an der Oberfläche wahrnehmen...Anhieb saß, der Fisch zog etwa weitere 30-40m Schnur ab, bevor er auf mich zu umschwenkte...Haken hing gut, klassisch vorne im Maul...und der Fisch ließ sich nach einiger Zeit willig zum Kescher führen...der sich aber als zu klein herausstellte...beim 3. oder 4. Versuch klappte es dann...Fisch war im Kescher...aber der Fisch war auch noch so schwer...das ich ihn kaum auf den kleinen Steg bekam...die vorgenässte Abhakmatte hatte ich im Drill klargemacht...und dann lag er vor mir... sh. beide Bilder...passte mit ü90cm gerade so auf die Matte...nach den Fotos habe ich ihn ohne wiegen wieder schwimmen gelassen...und er verabschiedete sich mit einem kräftigen Schwanzschlag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411419
> Anhang anzeigen 411420
> Anhang anzeigen 411421
> Anhang anzeigen 411422
> 
> 
> Setup war auf Zielfisch Schleie (und kleinere Karpfen) abgestimmt.


Das ist wirklich eine prachtvolle Kreatur, herzliches Petri, lieber seatrout61 und danke für den schönen Bericht,
Hg
Minimax

PS: Ich mag Deine Schuhe


----------



## kuttenkarl

Seatrout61,
ein großes Petri Heil zu dem tollen Fisch.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil in die Runde, schöne Fische und Berichte Danke dafür da habt ihr ganze Arbeit geleistet




skyduck schrieb:


> Leider ist meine Erfahrung mit diesen Ruten tendenziell gleich 0. Ich setze die fast ausschließlich zum Köderfischfang ein.
> 
> sie sollte schön leicht sein und Rotaugen bis guten Brassen standhalten können. Und aktuell schnell verfügbar sein.
> Gedacht habe ich aktuell an die Browning Black Magic Telestippe in 7m



ich würd zu einer Bolo tendieren  



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute eine sehr sehr schwere Bolo aus der MK Adventure Serie bestellt weil günstig. Frag mich nur wie ich das WG von 150 gr mit Pose und Maden ausnutzen soll



was wiegt denn das Stöckchen?


Gruß Frank


----------



## seatrout61

Ich auch...Almwalker von Askari...neogefüttert mit RV

all: Petri Dank


----------



## Mescalero

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ich auch...Almwalker von Askari...neogefüttert mit RV


???
Bist du im falschen Thread gelandet? Das sind doch Gummistiefel.


----------



## Kochtopf

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Petri Heil in die Runde, schöne Fische und Berichte Danke dafür da habt ihr ganze Arbeit geleistet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich würd zu einer Bolo tendieren
> 
> 
> 
> was wiegt denn das Stöckchen?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


745gr ^^


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Wenn es machbar ist, würde ich sogar ganz ohne Blei angeln, das Frühstückfleisch ist schwer genug zum Werfen.


Dieses "freie Leine" habe ich dann heute tatsächlich mal versucht. Und ich muss sagen, es klappte wirklich blendend. Ich hab da auch den, für mich, perfekten Köder dazu gefunden. Nämlich den guten alten Teig. Hier kann man perfekt die Schwere und auch Geometrie in Sekundenschnelle anpassen und somit die gewünschte Angelstelle regelrecht ansteuern. Der Biss kam wie aus dem Nichts. Wäre ich unaufmerksam gewesen, hätt ich wohl hinterherhechten dürfen.
Mein Teig bestand aus Semmelbrösel, Lupinenmehl(gibt die gelbe Farbe), Milch, 1 Päckchen Vanillezucker und Pistazienaroma. Meine absolut liebgewonnene Balzer Magna Silver Universal in Verbindung mit der Isuzu Charger X-2 und 0,25mm Maxima Chameleon arbeiteten einwandfrei. Eine Edelstahlteigspirale am Haken gibt dem Teig sehr sehr guten Halt. Vielen Dank für die Inspiration, Roland!

Allen Erfolgreichen noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil! Danke für die spannenden Berichte und tollen Fotos.










Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 745gr



das ist aber schon ein richtiges Brett, hört sich mehr nach Stellfischrute an als nach Bolo.
Die Sensas die ich fische wiegt grad mal um die 350gr, meine erste Bolo ich glaub ne Browning lag auch bei rund 700gr das geht dann schon auf die Arme Grad bei diesen langen Ruten zählt jedes Gramm.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Kochtopf

Astacus74 schrieb:


> das ist aber schon ein richtiges Brett, hört sich mehr nach *Stellfischrute* an als nach Bolo.
> Die Sensas die ich fische wiegt grad mal um die 350gr, meine erste Bolo ich glaub ne Browning lag auch bei rund 700gr das geht dann schon auf die Arme Grad bei diesen langen Ruten zählt jedes Gramm.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ist auch eine, ich habe nur nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht ükelkonform zu flexen


----------



## geomas

Super, der Teigdöbel, Ti-it  - schön, daß das Experiment mit freier Leine funktioniert hat. Ähnliches wollte ich ja auch mal (in größenreduzierter Form) versuchen, bin davon abgekommen.

Thomas. - na das sieht gut aus bei Dir, viel Erfolg und Erholung im Urlaub!


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Dieses "freie Leine" habe ich dann heute tatsächlich mal versucht.


Petri zum kapitalen Döbel Ti-it !

Schön, dass es mit dem Fischen der "freien Leine" gleich so funktioniert hat. Die Bisse wie aus dem Nichts sind typisch für die Art des Angelns. Einen Vorteil gibt es noch dabei: man hat so gut wie nie einen Hänger. Ich habe leichtere Köder sogar auf die Steinpackung gelegt.

Tight lines


----------



## seatrout61

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine prachtvolle Kreatur, herzliches Petri, lieber seatrout61 und danke für den schönen Bericht,
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> PS: Ich mag Deine Schuhe





Mescalero schrieb:


> ???
> Bist du im falschen Thread gelandet? Das sind doch Gummistiefel.


Nee, das passt schon als Antwort auf Minimax sein PS, leider waren 2 Posts dazwischen, so dass der Bezug nicht direkt ersichtlich ist.









						Almwalker Herren Gummistiefel Moselle günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Almwalker Herren Gummistiefel Moselle günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin - Regen hin oder her - mal kurz am Fluß nebenan. Hatte nur die neue Rute mit, die hat sich sehr gut gemacht, auch wenn der Wow-Effekt sich nicht einstellen wollte. Bin vielleicht zu verwöhnt..





Positiv überrascht* hat mich die Teilung: Handteil und Carrier-Teil (ohne Feederspitze) sind etwa gleich lang, so wie bei einigen älteren Drennan und auch Tri-Cast-Ruten.
Find ich super, die Rute paßt so locker in ein Futteral/Sleeve für normale 10ft-Ruten. Die mittlerweile üblichere Teilung (Handteil ist so lang wie Carrierteil incl. montierter Feedertip) gefällt mir bei Ruten von 10ft aufwärts nicht so gut.





Drei farblich codierte Einschub-Feederspitzen kamen mit der Rute, dem Vernehmen nach wohl etwa 1, 1,5 und 2oz entsprechend.
Die mittlere kam heute zum Einsatz und war fein genug. Die „Spitzen der Spitzen” sind nicht farblich hervorgehoben - ist wohl so ein Tri-Cast-Ding...





Die Ringe (von „American Tackle”) liegen alle eng an, die leuchtend blauen Wicklungen sind der einzige „Schmuck” der Rute.
Im Prinzip ähnelt die Rute einer kräftigen Ausführung der mir vertrauten Trilogy Pond Wand.





Der Griff ist angenehm kurz, auch der Schaumstoff als Material vorne paßt für mich. Die federleichte Pond Wand greift sich etwas komfortabler.
So wie ich Ruten dieser Art greife ruht der hintere Handballen auf dem hinteren Rollenhalterring/Gewinde. Da sind Screw-Down-Rollenhalter angenehmer, aber die meisten Ausführungen mit echtem Kork vorne mag ich nicht (dann lieber Rubbercork oder Schaumstoff).

Zur Angelei - ich habe per Katschi vorgefüttert, dann woandershin ein paar schnelle Probewürfe gemacht (ohne Vorfach, leerer Korb) und dann mit Mais am Haken (Fertigvorfach) und einem 20gr-Jail-Feeder begonnen. Es biß nicht schlecht, aber ich war etwas unaufmerksam und habe etliche Bisse versemmelt.
Es gab ein paar Plötz von um die 20cm. Später noch einen Tüddel und nervige Bum-Bum-Musik von ner Gruppe Kids in der Nähe.
Zeit zum Zusammenpacken.


*) man findet kaum Detail-Infos zu den Tri-Cast-Ruten im Netz. Angegeben ist das WG mit bis zu 50gr, Line-Rating 2-8lb.


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Dieses "freie Leine" habe ich dann heute tatsächlich mal versucht. Und ich muss sagen, es klappte wirklich blendend. Ich hab da auch den, für mich, perfekten Köder dazu gefunden. Nämlich den guten alten Teig. Hier kann man perfekt die Schwere und auch Geometrie in Sekundenschnelle anpassen und somit die gewünschte Angelstelle regelrecht ansteuern. Der Biss kam wie aus dem Nichts. Wäre ich unaufmerksam gewesen, hätt ich wohl hinterherhechten dürfen.
> Mein Teig bestand aus Semmelbrösel, Lupinenmehl(gibt die gelbe Farbe), Milch, 1 Päckchen Vanillezucker und Pistazienaroma. Meine absolut liebgewonnene Balzer Magna Silver Universal in Verbindung mit der Isuzu Charger X-2 und 0,25mm Maxima Chameleon arbeiteten einwandfrei. Eine Edelstahlteigspirale am Haken gibt dem Teig sehr sehr guten Halt. Vielen Dank für die Inspiration, Roland!
> 
> Allen Erfolgreichen noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil! Danke für die spannenden Berichte und tollen Fotos.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411437
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411438
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Toller Fisch, herzliches Petri und danke für das Teigrezept- auf dem Photo ist auch die ungefähre Konsistenz zu erkennen. Manchmal ist freie Leine das einzige was hilft, insbesondere (hier an meinen Flüsschen) bei diesen beklagenswert niedrigen sommerlichen Wasserständen. Und spannend ists obendrein


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Hatte nur die neue Rute mit, die hat sich sehr gut gemacht, auch wenn der Wow-Effekt sich nicht einstellen wollte. Bin vielleicht zu verwöhnt..


es liegt an der Rolle  , mag die noch so gut sein(was auch immer das für eine ist) an der Rute muss eine Shiman Nexave FI zur Not tut es auch eine FE
dann kommt zumindest der Optische Wow-Effekt


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ha, 2 von den Dingern habe ich auch noch irgendwo, ich hatte keine Ahnung wie die montiert werden, habe immer gedacht das, das Loch was da ist dafür gedacht ist das Teil mit einer Schraube am Blank zu befestigen   (hatte ich natürlich nicht)


einen habe ich schon mal wider gefunden, ich mag die einfachen billigen für auf den Blank gerne



so jetzt fertig machen und ab ans Wasser, hier ist ein wenig Wasser vom Himmel gekommen und es hat sehr abgekühlt, bin mal gespannt ob was geht.
Zielfisch heute Brassen ü70 Döbel ü60 man soll ja Optimistisch bleiben   
und allen die es zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. schrieb:


> es liegt an der Rolle  , mag die noch so gut sein(was auch immer das für eine ist)


Sieht etwas daiwaesk aus.

Viel Erfolg heute. ü70 und ü60 könnte klappen, ich hab so ein Gefühl!


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sieht etwas daiwaesk aus.
> 
> Viel Erfolg heute. ü70 und ü60 könnte klappen, ich hab so ein Gefühl!


Danke, zZ. wäre ich auch mit einer Grundel oder Barsch zufrieden, kein zupfer nix.


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist auch eine, ich habe nur nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht ükelkonform zu flexen


Gerade bei den dicken Schranken finde ich die Schnurclips interessant. Ich habe, auf den Ruten die sowas nicht von alleine mitbringen (wie zb. Die PriesterPrügel von Balzer) dazu Haarspangen mittels Kabelbinder verbaut. 


Thomas. schrieb:


> einen habe ich schon mal wider gefunden, ich mag die einfachen billigen für auf den Blank gerne
> Anhang anzeigen 411448
> 
> 
> so jetzt fertig machen und ab ans Wasser, hier ist ein wenig Wasser vom Himmel gekommen und es hat sehr abgekühlt, bin mal gespannt ob was geht.
> Zielfisch heute Brassen ü70 Döbel ü60 man soll ja Optimistisch bleiben
> und allen die es zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri


Spotten Junge, Spotten! Lass bloß die Fische drin! Und wehe der ü70 Döbel hat Di schon ein Piercing!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Finke20

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde, es sind ja wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen worden.

Gestern bin ich auch für einen kurz Ausflug ans Wasser gefahren. Nach den letzten sehr warmen Tagen, ist es mit 18°C  recht angenehm gewesen. 

Die Angelei ist sehr kurzweilig, als Ruten kamen die üblichen mit ans Wasser. Ich mache da ja fast keine Experimente.

Ja was und habe ich gefangen ,natürlich Rotfedern und einige Augenrot.
Die Rotfedern haben wieder sehr schöne Farben und mit Größen bis 30 cm sind sie schon recht gut.
Der beste Köder ist Dosenmais gewesen.


----------



## Dace

Finke20 schrieb:


> Die Rotfedern haben wieder sehr schöne Farben und mit Größen bis 30 cm sind sie schon recht gut.



Das kann man wohl sagen, sehr schön gefärbte Rotfedern die du da fängst - Petri!

Schönes Foto!


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, zZ. wäre ich auch mit einer Grundel oder Barsch zufrieden, kein zupfer nix.



Vielleicht wird es ja der "last minute" Fisch der für Entspannung sorgt! 

Ich drück' dir Daumen!

Tight lines


----------



## Kochtopf

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri in die Runde, es sind ja wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen worden.
> 
> Gestern bin ich auch für einen kurz Ausflug ans Wasser gefahren. Nach den letzten sehr warmen Tagen, ist es mit 18°C  recht angenehm gewesen.
> 
> Die Angelei ist sehr kurzweilig, als Ruten kamen die üblichen mit ans Wasser. Ich mache da ja fast keine Experimente.
> 
> Ja was und habe ich gefangen ,natürlich Rotfedern und einige Augenrot.
> Die Rotfedern haben wieder sehr schöne Farben und mit Größen bis 30 cm sind sie schon recht gut.
> Der beste Köder ist Dosenmais gewesen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411454


Toller Fisch, Petri


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ist ne Tri-Cast Trilogy Commercial 11ft Feeder


Lechts...geifer.... sehr geiles Teil...


skyduck schrieb:


> Was hälst du von der


Kenne ich nicht, würde aber spontan vermuten dass ich mit dem Gewicht nicht zurecht käme.
6m und 200gr ist für mich, neben einer vernünftigen Balance, die Grenze des Erträglichen - soll ja Spaß machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten.. .
Die SLF ist wirklich sehr gut - vielleicht lohnt sich das warten.


skyduck schrieb:


> irgendwie gefällt mir ja das Konzept eine 5m Rute zu verlängern auf 6,50m oder 8m


Jain - in der Praxis muss man ja auch die Montage wechseln, und da denke ich mit zwei Ruten besser aufgestellt zu sein.
Aber ich verstehe den Gedanken dahinter.
Und die daraus resultierende Begierde.. .

Ansonsten...was soll ich sagen... die üblichen "Petris" und "danke für die Teilhabe" werden eurer Gesamtleistung einfach nicht gerecht.
Wirklich ganz großes Kino....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 6m und 200gr ist für mich, neben einer vernünftigen Balance, die Grenze des Erträglichen - soll ja Spaß machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten.. .
> Die SLF ist wirklich sehr gut - vielleicht lohnt sich das warten.
> 
> Jain - in der Praxis muss man ja auch die Montage wechseln, und da denke ich mit zwei Ruten besser aufgestellt zu sein.


Das kann man nur betonen, bei einer unberingten spart man ja die Ringgewichte, gleichzeitig muss man aber noch im wahrsten Sinne angespannter mit der begrenzten Schnur umgehen, dafür kann es gar nicht leicht genug sein.

Weswegen ich unberingt nicht mehr mag, +25g für eine Superbolo und öfter mal eine längere oder liegende Leine sind mir da lieber.
Das ist letztlich Geschmackssache, immerhin ist die Bolo etwas schwerer und träger (und muss gleichwertig wahrscheinlich merklich teurer gekauft werden), dafür kann sie als Stippe+Float+Großfischrute mehr. Der reine Stipper kann das auch entsprechend aufteilen.

Die Rutenlänge ab 4m und erst recht ab der "Schallmauer" 6m verändert soviel, eben die krasse Wirkung mit jedem verlängernden Fuß oder Meter und den stark zunehmenden Gewichten und Wirkhebeln sowie die Aufschwingneigung, dass man wirklich bei getrennten Ruten vielfach besser aufgestellt ist.


----------



## Kochtopf

Jungs ich geh kaputt. Ich habe vor einer Woche drei zwerg Dendros ("rotwurm") in mein Kugelfischaquarium gegeben - und heute kroch beim Wasserwechsel ein gut gelaunt er Dendro an mir vorbei. Irre wie lang die Viecher unter Wasser überleben können. Wenn man sie am Haken festkriegen würde ohne sie zu zerstechen hätte man richtig lange was von


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es ja der "last minute" Fisch der für Entspannung sorgt!
> 
> Ich drück' dir Daumen!
> 
> Tight lines


besten Dank, von 4.30-12.30 kein zupfer obwohl die richtig großen alle anwesend waren, vielleicht morgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jungs ich geh kaputt. Ich habe vor einer Woche drei zwerg Dendros ("rotwurm") in mein Kugelfischaquarium gegeben - und heute kroch beim Wasserwechsel ein gut gelaunt er Dendro an mir vorbei. Irre wie lang die Viecher unter Wasser überleben können. Wenn man sie am Haken festkriegen würde ohne sie zu zerstechen hätte man richtig lange was von



Coole Sache.
Mal mit nem Knoten versuchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

tolle Beobachtung Kochtopf und super Idee Hecht100+
Ich mache jetzt mal den dritten und vierten Schritt ...

Dafür braucht man einen hoch speziellen Wurmknotenbinder mit Schlaufenführung und Zugkraftbegrenzung mit Sicherheitszertifikat , gegen zerreißen.

Vlt. wäre aber auch was mit Pelletband wie Ziel Heimchen machbar?
Dafür brauchste dann aber einen speziellen Wurmbandspreizer mit Langlochführung.   
Wäre moderates Kältespray eine steife Hilfslösung, sozusagen ein Wurm-Viagra?
Würde vlt. sogar das anscheinend kaufbare blaue Pillchen als Lösung oder Paste funktionieren?

Es gibt noch viel zu tun und erforschen ...


----------



## daci7

So, habe soeben für heute Abend den Spot präpariert. Zielfische sind Karpfen und Schleien. Mal sehen, was das so gibt. Bisher waren mir die Biester in diesem Jahr nicht sonderlich treu ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> So, habe soeben für heute Abend den Spot präpariert. Zielfische sind Karpfen und Schleien. Mal sehen, was das so gibt. Bisher waren mir die Biester in diesem Jahr nicht sonderlich treu ...


Das siehst du falsch herum, die Fische sind dir nie treu, sondern haben grundsätzlich erstmal Abscheu vor oberfiesen Anglers mit heimtückischen Geräten, wo alles einen widerlichen Haken haben kann ....
Allerdings bist du ihnen nun verfallen, und du musst ihnen treulich folgen und auf alle Launen und Befindlichkeiten eingehen, aufwendigste Verführungen und Leckereien für die unvorsichtig machende Fressbenebelung *, da gibt es keinerlei Gleichberechtigung oder so.  
Sonst bleiben sie dir weit und fern.

*wobei das von Verführer-Menschen auf allseits geköderte Ziel-Opfer-Menschen auch zutrifft und fast überall anzutreffen ist, mit sogar inzwischen oft größeren Schadwirkungen als ein nur Piercing.


----------



## seatrout61

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> Mal mit nem Knoten versuchen.


Hat das mal jemand mit nem Pelletband versucht?


----------



## skyduck

Petri Ti-it  deine Stelle ist echt immer sehr konstant ergiebig, sehr beneidenswert... Petri Finke20 dies Rotfedern sind einfach sensationell. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr nur einmal so eine schicke zu erwischen.

So, ich bin jetzt heute ein paar Stunden mit der 5m Stippe an der Werse gewesen. Das Ding ist vermutlich noch aus Glasfaser und wiegt bei 5m exakt 480g. Soviel zum Gewicht , 200g max. bei 6m     .

Also die Situation ist folgende:

Um gut die strecke vor den Seerose abfischen zu können bräuchte es schon eine 7m Rute. Jetzt ist allerdings der Platz nach oben schräg hinten durch Bäume sehr begrenzt und ich möchte ja eigentlich direkt unter der Rutenspitze treiben lassen und die Schnur nicht auf die Seerosen legen. Also werde ich mich doch endlich mal an das Thema Bolo ranmachen. 

So und nun bin ich völlig aufgeschmissen... . Ich habe mir jetzt einmal die Shimano Technium FAST 700 ins Auge gefasst, die wiegt bei 6,90m  315 und scheint auch sonst ganz gut zu sein. Aber wie gesagt kein wirklichen Plan von dieser Rutenkategorie.
Zielfisch sind auf jeden Fall Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen dort. Vielleicht auch mal eine verirrte Schleie und Babykarpfen...

Wer von euch Bolocracks fischt was in vergleichbarer Länge und wie stehe ich mit den obengenannten Gewicht und Modell?

Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn die Shimano Fast wirklich 315 Gramm bei 6,90 mtr Länge wiegt, ist das ein wahnsinnig geringes Gewicht. Meine beiden 7 mtr Bolos wiegen 445 Gramm, kosteten aber auch nur die Hälfte bzw ein Fünftel der Shimano. Aber der Bolo Experte ist Professor Tinca , der wird da bestimmt noch mehr zu sagen. 

Und wie Kollege Finke20  schon schrieb, für eure tollen Fänge ist ein pauschales Petri viel zu wenig, es ist einfach toll was ihr hier einstellt. Danke dafür.


----------



## Niklas32

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen tollen Berichte. Aufgrund der Menge kann ich nur ein allgemeines Petri Heil in die Runde werfen. 

Irgendwie fehlte mir bei den letzten heißen Sommertagen die Angelmotivation. Nun hat mich auch noch eine schöne Sommererkältung fest im Griff. Trotzdem habe ich mich heute mal ans Wasser geschleppt um wenigstens 2-3 Stunden das gute Wetter zu genießen. 





Aufgrund der zahlreichen Badegäste am See ergab sich die Frage der Platzwahl gar nicht erst. Ich musste die einzige schattige und ruhige Ecke nehmen. 
Lange Zeit ging überhaupt nichts und ich sah mich schon auf dem Heimweg französische Lieder singen. Eine Umstellung auf Mais brachte irgendwann aber doch zornige Zupfer und mein Maiskorn kam immer stark zerpflückt aus dem Wasser. Das hatte ich hier schon des Öfteren erlebt. Eine Rückumstellung auf Made brachte dann plötzlich verwertbare Bisse. So konnte ich kurz nacheinander ein eher lüttes Plötzchen und eine lütte Rotfeder fangen. 
Kurz vorm einpacken gab es dann aber doch noch eine bessere Plötze. 






Heute habe ich aber doch wieder feststellen müssen, dass ich irgendwann wohl doch mal Bedarf an einer neuen Feederrolle mit Geflecht habe. 
Die rechte Rute im Bild habe ich in Ermangelung einer besseren Stelle direkt vor die Büsche links im Bild gefeuert. Das waren gefühlte 50m. Die Bisserkennung war auf die Entfernung mit noch etwa 5-6 Meter Wassertiefe eine Katastrophe. Jedes Mal waren die Köder geklaut und nur ein einziges Mal habe ich ein feines Zupfen in der Spitze gesehen. Da habe ich also noch dringendes Verbesserungspotenzial. 


Grüße 
Niklas


----------



## daci7

Das Schleienangeln war super - aber ohne Zielfisch. Ein Rudel Augenrote bis knapp u30 hat den Abend spannend gemacht, war aber für den Schleienfang nicht förderlich


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Das Schleienangeln war super - aber ohne Zielfisch. Ein Rudel Augenrote bis knapp u30 hat den Abend spannend gemacht, war aber für den Schleienfang nicht förderlich
> Anhang anzeigen 411523









Dear Sör,
for Your photographic depiction of refreshing beverages, _served  chilled in actual glass receptables _you habe truly and deservedly earned the 'Minimax Ribbon For Advanced Goodlife On The Bank'



Congratulations&Respect,
Minimax


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 411524
> 
> 
> Dear Sör,
> for Your photographic depiction of refreshing beverages, _served  chilled in actual glass receptables _you habe truly and deservedly earned the 'Minimax Ribbon For Advanced Goodlife On The Bank'
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations&Respect,
> Minimax


Der größte Feind des Outdoorsportlers bei diesem Wetter ist die Dehydrierung, Männer!
Dagegen ist mir jedes Mittel Recht- und manche sind sogar ganz annehmbar 
... dazu gab es noch eiskalte Honigmelone aus der Hälfte gelöffelt. So ließ es sich gerade aushalten am Wasser.
Gute Nacht
David


----------



## Dace

daci7 schrieb:


> Der größte Feind des Outdoorsportlers bei diesem Wetter ist die Dehydrierung, Männer!
> Dagegen ist mir jedes Mittel Recht- und manche sind sogar ganz annehmbar
> ... dazu gab es noch eiskalte Honigmelone aus der Hälfte gelöffelt. So ließ es sich gerade aushalten am Wasser.
> Gute Nacht
> David



Für mich stellt sich die Frage: trinkt er beidhändig, eins nach dem Anderen oder wer ist die ominöse zweite Person? 


Tight lines


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Der größte Feind des Outdoorsportlers bei diesem Wetter ist die Dehydrierung, Männer!
> Dagegen ist mir jedes Mittel Recht- und manche sind sogar ganz annehmbar
> ... dazu gab es noch eiskalte Honigmelone aus der Hälfte gelöffelt. So ließ es sich gerade aushalten am Wasser.
> Gute Nacht
> David


Das nächste denke.bzgl einer Malariaprophylaxe an chininhaltige Getränke in Wacholderschnaps. Schliesslich macht der Klimawandel keine Pause und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die ersten Malariamücken bei euch auftauchen.


----------



## daci7

Dace schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich die Frage: trinkt er beidhändig, eins nach dem Anderen oder wer ist die ominöse zweite Person?
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Angelkumpel saß daneben. Allerdings ist der Bivvytable von "Angelkumpel" immer vollkommen zugestellt mit allem Krimskrams, da der gute Mann offenbar keine getrockneten Nacktschnecken auf seinem Zeug schätzt. Komischer Typ eigendlich.

Kochtopf - wenn ich das nächste mal mim Rad unterwegs bin, werde ich mich an deine Worte erinnern! Allerdings ist mir dann wieder der Stauraum für Eiswürfel,  Obst/Gemüsebeilagen und Tonic zu schade und ich greife doch wieder zum Whiskey... :-/


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Wer von euch Bolocracks fischt was in vergleichbarer Länge und wie stehe ich mit den obengenannten Gewicht und Modell?


Trabucco Energhia KS - sehr brauchbar.


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Frage der Zeit bis die ersten Malariamücken bei euch auftauchen.


Also im Rheintal sind die wohl schon länger unterwegs.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt einmal die Shimano Technium FAST 700 ins Auge gefasst, die wiegt bei 6,90m 315 und scheint auch sonst ganz gut zu sein. Aber wie gesagt kein wirklichen Plan von dieser Rutenkategorie.



Kenne ich, hatte ich mal hier zur Ansicht und auch die sehr ähnliche Exage Fast.
Beide sind Nachfolger der ausgelaufenen vorherigen TE5 Serien(Catana, Nexave, Technium usw)..
Die Technium und Exage Fast Bolos ind so leicht weil shimano die dünner gemacht hat als die TE5 Versionen. Das spart Gewicht/Material und sieht ähnlich gut aus wie die teuren italienischen Bolos.
Was shimano allerdings vergessen hat, ist dass man dann dafür auch genauso hochwertiges Carbon benutzen sollte.......
Um eskurz zu machen - beiden "Fast" Bolos gingen wieder zurück weil es Wabbelstöcke sind!!

Hatte ich hier auch schonmal geschrieben:





						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Gestern Abend habe ich mal etwas beim Ali gestöbert und tatsächlich 2 ganz nette Billigruten gefunden, die, wenn die technischen Daten denn stimmen, ganz gut und praktisch sein könnten. Wegen dem Zoll habe ich nur je eine gekauft, einmal 10-40, 5,4m, 90cm TL, 272gr und 43$. Einmal "Super Hard"...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Das ist shimano inzwischen wohl selbst aufgefallen dass Optik nicht alles ist und die Serien wurden durch die neuen X3 und X5 Bolos ersetzt.
Die X3 kenne ich nicht aber die X5 gibt es in veschiedenen Ausführungen und die sind nun wieder dicker untenrum und damit standfester und nicht mehr wabbelig.
Bei den X5 könnte etwas für sich dabei sein wenn es shimano sein soll ansonsten sind Trabucco, Colmic, Maver usw. immer ganz vorn mit dabei wenn es um gute Bolos geht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> - beiden "Fast" Bolos gingen wieder zurück weil es Wabbelstöcke sind!!


Yepp - die taugen nicht.. .
Ich würde allerdings auch über die 7m nochmal nachdenken; viele versierte Boloangler empfehlen lieber 8m zu nehmen, weil man sonst ständig ne zu kurze Rute hat.. .
Persönlich finde ich das viel zu lang - damit "arbeitet" man ja richtig.
7m habe ich vor 20 Jahren schon aufgegeben.
Aktuell arbeite ich mich von 6m Richtung 5.... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings auch über die 7m nochmal nachdenken; viele versierte Boloangler empfehlen lieber 8m zu nehmen, weil man sonst ständig ne zu kurze Rute hat.. .



Das hängt in allererster Linie von der Wassertiefe ab(da mit feststehender Pose geangelt wird).
Mir reichen hier an meinen Flachlandgewässern 6m völlig aus.
Je länger, je unandlicher wird es auch. Deshalb nur so lang wie nötig.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .... ansonsten sind Trabucco, Colmic, Maver usw. immer ganz vorn mit dabei wenn es um gute Bolos geht.


Und weil das so ist und auch für die Stippen gilt, habe ich gestern eine geordert. Trabucco steht schon lange auf der "Haben wollen müssen" Liste. Trotz der teilweise ins Peinliche gleitenden Werbefilme.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was für eine denn?


----------



## Mescalero

Die Hydrus TLS Master in kurz (4m).
Man darf 0,22 Schnur damit, d.h. sie sollte auch für Dickfisch geeignet sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Aha.
Dann schreib mal bitte was dazu wenn du sie hast.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hängt in allererster Linie von der Wassertiefe ab(da mit feststehender Pose geangelt wird).


Ja, sollte man meinen, aber in der Praxis ist es oft so, daß man die Länge benötigt um überhaupt an tieferes Wasser zu kommen.
Die üblichen Angeltiefen im Süden Europas liegen so zwischen 1 und 3m, für die man aber oft weit hinaus muß, weshalb Waders zur üblichen Ausstattung gehören.
Wie dem auch sei; ne 5-6m Rute lässt sich für mich fast immer und überall fischen, ab 7m macht es mir keine Freude mehr.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja, sollte man meinen, aber in der Praxis ist es oft so, daß man die Länge benötigt um überhaupt an tieferes Wasser zu kommen.



Man kann auch werfen mit der Bolo und entsprechenden Montagen und sollte das dann auch nutzen aber letzlich muss jeder selbst wissen wie es ihm an seinem Gewässer am besten passt.
Je länger desto unhandlicher wird es und umso mehr Platz benötigt man auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Und weil das so ist und auch für die Stippen gilt, habe ich gestern eine geordert. Trabucco steht schon lange auf der "Haben wollen müssen" Liste. Trotz der teilweise ins Peinliche gleitenden Werbefilme.


Für die Werbung zahlst du ja auch nur indirekt mit! 
Aber immer kräftig druff hauen und bäschern, dann lassen die das auch schnell nach.

Dass viel Geld in Werbung verpulvert wird, ist ja leider so, auch öfter mal in seltsame Vorführloddels.
Dass könnten die aber auch in den Einkauf von je 10Cent aufwendigeren Blanks in der Herstellung stecken und die Käufer-Angler wären zumindest zufriedener und würde da wieder kaufen.

Bist ja hier am richtigen Ort. 
Wir könnten auch mal konzertierte Beschwerdeaktionen  organisieren, Ziel min. 1000 inhaltsschwere Mails bei dem Anbieter!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei; ne 5-6m Rute lässt sich für mich fast immer und überall fischen, ab 7m macht es mir keine Freude mehr.. .


Ist auch momentan immer noch so, geht mir bisher genauso. 7m ist mal testen was geht ...
Der Schritt von 6m auf 7m ist ein derber Rückschritt, was die Leichtigkeit und Erträglichkeit betrifft, auch das Schwingen bzw. dessen Ausgleichen belastet ja nochmal über das reine Rutengewicht und gefühlte Hebelgewicht hinaus heftig.
Bei 5m Bolo hat man heute Superfun und auch angeschlagene Angler oder zarte Frauenhände können damit noch Spaß haben.

Da war ja was, mit Angelspaß und nicht Steine-Klopfen oder Muckibude.

Überhaupt ist Rutenlänge eben in vielen Belangen lästig, schon wenn man 9ft auf 10ft geht, ganz andere Welt.
Dabei muss Carbon+Bauweise wesentlich besser =aufwendiger werden, am schlimmsten bei Spinruten, demzufolge muss der Preis eigentlich überproportional steigen.
Ein Trick die Physik etwas zu überlisten sind immer weiter ansteigende Durchmesser nach unten, die aber viele Käufer irgendwie gefühlsmäßig nicht als sexy bewerten. Gibt hier immer wieder schöne Beispiele von alten Ruten mit wahren daumendicken Rohren im Handteil, besonders aus der GFK Zeit, und viele neue Seltsamkeiten ala Grasstengel, die nicht viel Steifigkeit u. Liftpower haben können.

Dünnere Blanks sind aber immer schwabbeliger als welche mit erheblich höheren Durchmesser, gegen den Durchmesser kommt man auch mit teuersten Carbon nicht gegen an.
Die Wandung kann man aber mit jedem Fortschritt noch dünner machen und direkt Gewicht sparen, also Durchmesser hoch, Masse und Gewicht runter.
Eben durch moderne Kreuzvermattungen oder gar Verwebungen.
Solange das nirgendwo einknickt, trägt und hält die Stange extrem viel.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kenne ich, hatte ich mal hier zur Ansicht und auch die sehr ähnliche Exage Fast.
> Beide sind Nachfolger der ausgelaufenen vorherigen TE5 Serien(Catana, Nexave, Technium usw)..
> Die Technium und Exage Fast Bolos ind so leicht weil shimano die dünner gemacht hat als die TE5 Versionen. Das spart Gewicht/Material und sieht ähnlich gut aus wie die teuren italienischen Bolos.
> Was shimano allerdings vergessen hat, ist dass man dann dafür auch genauso hochwertiges Carbon benutzen sollte.......
> Um eskurz zu machen - beiden "Fast" Bolos gingen wieder zurück weil es Wabbelstöcke sind!!
> 
> Hatte ich hier auch schonmal geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
> 
> 
> Gestern Abend habe ich mal etwas beim Ali gestöbert und tatsächlich 2 ganz nette Billigruten gefunden, die, wenn die technischen Daten denn stimmen, ganz gut und praktisch sein könnten. Wegen dem Zoll habe ich nur je eine gekauft, einmal 10-40, 5,4m, 90cm TL, 272gr und 43$. Einmal "Super Hard"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist shimano inzwischen wohl selbst aufgefallen dass Optik nicht alles ist und die Serien wurden durch die neuen X3 und X5 Bolos ersetzt.
> Die X3 kenne ich nicht aber die X5 gibt es in veschiedenen Ausführungen und die sind nun wieder dicker untenrum und damit standfester und nicht mehr wabbelig.
> Bei den X5 könnte etwas für sich dabei sein wenn es shimano sein soll ansonsten sind Trabucco, Colmic, Maver usw. immer ganz vorn mit dabei wenn es um gute Bolos geht.


Lieber Professor Tinca ,okay habe mir jetzt die x5 angeguckt, die wiegt dann bei vollen 7m und  beim leichten WG noch weniger nämlich nur 311g? Bei Trabucco finde ich keine wirklich gute Quelle /Shop...

Habe jetzt erstmal die X5 bestellt, mal gucken wie die jetzt wirklich ist. Will aber noch weitere Alternativen gucken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> x5 angeguckt, die wiegt dann bei vollen 7m und beim leichten WG noch weniger nämlich nur 311g



Das ist doch super.
Die X5 sind etwas dicker aber dafür eben weniger wabbelig.
Es gibt sie in verschiedenen WG Klassen(L, M, H, XH). Musst mal gucken welche zu deiner Angelei passt.
Ich hatte die 6m XH hier aber die war leider sehr unausgewogen und war eigentlich eine Stellrute mit unpassender zu weicher Spitze.
Die leichteren Varianten könnten aber durchaus besser sein.


----------



## Thomas.

erst mal ein dickes Petri in die Runde,



daci7 schrieb:


> Spotten Junge, Spotten! Lass bloß die Fische drin! Und wehe der ü70 Döbel hat Di schon ein Piercing!
> Groetjes
> David



für Dienstag alles erledigt der Herr , war natürlich heute wider los aber nur kurz (5Stunden  ) Brasse war heute wider nicht, ich könnte die Würgen  die müssen doch mal fressen.
Aber immerhin 2 x Döbel ein kleiner von genau 20cm und einer der üblichen.








hier der übliche, watt eine Futterluke  





den von 20cm kann man eigentlich nur erahnen, der hatte leider zu tief geschluckt(ich habe gepennt) und musste erlöst werden, hat dann aber auch einen dankbaren wenn auch nicht all zu großen Abnehmer gefunden.


----------



## Minimax

Uuuhhh... auch auf beiden Fllanken und Rücken. Irgendwelche Ideen, Gentlemen?


----------



## Kanten

Nach 6 Wochen gesundheitsbedingten Ausfalls habe ich es endlich wieder ans Wasser geschafft.






Die Bisse haben nicht lange auf sich warten lassen aber entweder hieb ich ins leere oder die Fische verabschiedeten sich kurz vor meinen Füßen. So verlor ich eine sehr schöne Brasse (denke so ~35cm). Also schnell die Haken gewechselt. Dafür belohnte mich zwei kleine Brasssen.




Dann kam der große Einschlag. Auf den war ich leider nicht vorbereitet und der große Karpfen (?) bog mir den 14er Weißfisch-Haken komplett auf. Also wieder neue Haken. Diesmal 10er Heavy Feeder Haken.
Gab noch diverse Zupfer, aber da ich von Maden auf Würmer umgestiegen bin blieb nicht viel hängen. Noch eine mittlere Brasse kam dazu und der Vormittag (mehr Freigang habe ich leider nicht bekommen) ging zu Ende.





War ein schöner Vormittag bei absolut perfektem Wetter. So müssen Sonntage los gehen. Aber der verlorene große Fisch wurmt mich doch ein wenig.


----------



## daci7

Ich geh kaputt Leute ... bin gerade mal wieder mehr oder weniger erfolglos vom Rhein nach Hause gekommen.




War nur kurz 1,5h mit Sohnemann Werfen lernen und nebenbei Methodfeedern mit recht festem Teig um die Fische zu suchen ... also verschiedene Stellen abgefischt und herausgekommen ist: eine Grundel und ein Rotauge ... und ein Traumfisch in finalen Zustand




... mal sehen, wie ich da in den nächsten Tagen wieder rangehe. Möglicherweise erstmal was anderes probieren und den Kopf freikriegen - also Di zu Thomas. entspannt Gulden lassen und selbst wenig Gedanken an Taktik verschwenden.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Kochtopf

Ich habe gerade das Pottchen zu ihrer Mutter gefahren und einen kleinen Schlenker zur Weser gemacht und eine völlig unbekannte Buhne bezogen. An der Bolo gab es gerade einen brutalen Biss, Köder war eine Pferdebremse die verkrüppelt von meinem Abwehrversuch in die Maden gefallen ist. Interessant, sag ich Mal. Hoffentlich erlegen ich noch eine. Habe gerade am Köfiproppen 15 Rotwürmer aufgefpriemelt und hoffe noch auf einen freiwilligen zur weiteren Abendgestaltung. In der Buhne nebenan sprang eben ein riesiger Hecht. Spannende stelle


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht gut aus da.
Viel Glück.


----------



## Kochtopf

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus da.
> Viel Glück.


Danke! Es wurden zwei Bisse verwandelt, einmal als ich die Buhne mit Tungsten Putty über den Maden ausgelotet habe - ein für Plan a zu großes Chublette das jetzt als Plan B die Würmer verdrängt hat und mein Jahresnestfang - ein unvermessener und ziemlich propperer Dobel der länger als meine Hand war durfte wieder schwimmen und Biss auf Dendro Maden Mix an der Bolo. Seither herrscht Ruhe. Die Bisse kamen ungefähr in 20-30 cm Tiefe auf Grund liegend


----------



## Kanten

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke! Es wurden zwei Bisse verwandelt, einmal als ich die Buhne mit Tungsten Putty über den Maden ausgelotet habe - ein für Plan a zu großes Chublette das jetzt als Plan B die Würmer verdrängt hat und mein Jahresnestfang - ein unvermessener und ziemlich propperer Dobel der länger als meine Hand war durfte wieder schwimmen und Biss auf Dendro Maden Mix an der Bolo. Seither herrscht Ruhe. Die Bisse kamen ungefähr in 20-30 cm Tiefe auf Grund liegend


Dann wünsche ich noch gutes gelingen und viel Spaß! Hübsche Stelle.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nach Verlust des Köfis und der Erkenntnis, 10cm neben einem Wespennest zu sitzen (sic!) Habe ich beschlossen zu gehen. Fun fact: bei Kampf oder Flucht wählen Schäferhunde Kampf. Gegen ein Wespennest. Bin Mal gespannt ob es heute noch zum Veterinär geht, bislang ist aber nix zu sehen.


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nach Verlust des Köfis und der Erkenntnis, 10cm neben einem Wespennest zu sitzen (sic!) Habe ich beschlossen zu gehen. Fun fact: bei Kampf oder Flucht wählen Schäferhunde Kampf. Gegen ein Wespennest. Bin Mal gespannt ob es heute noch zum Veterinär geht, bislang ist aber nix zu sehen.


In meiner Kindheit hatten wir einen Dackel, Holle. Holle liebte es, Wespen an der Fensterscheibe des Wintergartens zu haschen. Sie hat sich soweit ich weiss nie über Stiche beklagt. 
Aber auf jeden Fall herzliches Petri, und natürlich ei herzliches Petei an alle Fänger des Tages!


----------



## Kochtopf

Minimax schrieb:


> In meiner Kindheit hatten wir einen Dackel, Holle. Holle liebte es, Wespen an der Fensterscheibe des Wintergartens zu haschen. Sie hat sich soweit ich weiss nie über Stiche beklagt.
> Aber auf jeden Fall herzliches Petri, und natürlich ei herzliches Petei an alle Fänger des Tages!


Catinka hat bei meinem Vater eine Hummelkolonie in der Wand ausgerottet. Mit den Zähnen fangen, auf den Boden reiben, ablecken. Nach drei Besuchen war der Widerstand gebrochen und die Kolonie starb aus. Ich habe irgendwo ein altes Bild als sie Mal in die Schnauze gestochen wurde, das sah bei allem Mitleid zum Schießen süß aus.
Ich fasse abschließend zusammen, dass die klassischen deutschen Hunderasse Schäferhund und Teckel ganz böse einen an der Mütze haben


----------



## daci7

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fasse abschließend zusammen, dass die klassischen deutschen Hunderasse Schäferhund und Teckel ganz böse einen an der Mütze haben


Pack bitte den deutschen Jagdterrier da noch mit bei. Der König des Chaos.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fasse abschließend zusammen, dass die *klassischen deutschen Hunderassen *Schäferhund und Teckel ganz böse einen an der Mütze haben


Exactamundo, aber was will man erwarten? Wir haben sie nach unserem Ebenbild erschaffen. In diesem Zusammenhang weise ich darauf hin, daß H. R. Giger aus dem deutschsprachigen Teil der Schweiz stammt.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Uuuhhh... auch auf beiden Fllanken und Rücken. Irgendwelche Ideen, Gentlemen?
> Anhang anzeigen 411554


Vor einigen Tagen hat jemand eine Forelle aus einem Teich gepostet, die ganz ähnlich aussah. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich die Ursache letztlich ergründen ließ.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen hat jemand eine Forelle aus einem Teich gepostet, die ganz ähnlich aussah. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich die Ursache letztlich ergründen ließ.


Die Ermittlungen laufen bereits, ich werde berichten


----------



## geomas

Das ist ja ne richtig lauschige kleine Buhne bei, Dir, Kochtopf ! Petri zu den Döbelinhos.

#pieks
Seltsam, dieses Jahr hatte ich bislang außergewöhnlich wenig Mücken-Probleme.
War auch selten in den „ganz schlimmen Ecken” (waldige Flußniederungen, Moore und Sümpfe), aber auch hier sind gefühlt sehr viel weniger Mücken unterwegs.


----------



## skyduck

Heute Abend tat sich ein 3 Stunden Fenster auf, so konnte ich mich von 18 bis 21 Uhr an den Haus -See setzen. Es lief wieder richtig gut von der Bissfrequenz. Nur die Ausbeute ließ zu wünschen übrig. Meine Lieblingsstelle ist mittlerweile schon sehr sehr verkrautet und es ist sehr schwierig den Biss gut zu erkennen und ganz besonders mit der feinen Bomb den Anschlag richtig durch zu kriegen.

Trotzdem gab es einige schöne Rotaugen und ein paar Güstern. Gegen 21 Uhr war der Platz sinnigerweise nur noch von Mini - Güstern ? Brassen? besucht. Es war wieder ein schöner lauer recht unspektakulärer Angelabend. Aber doch irgendwie sehr schön und entspannend. Methodfeeder hat jetzt übrigens zum dritten Mal in Folge kein Fisch gebracht, vielleicht liegt es am Kraut , vielleicht auch an der Stelle im Sommer …

Wann erreicht dieses Gemüse eigentlich seinen Hochstand, also ab wann geht das wieder zurück? Weiß das jemand?















Hat jemand schon einmal so eine Ente gesehen. Sieht irgendwie spooky aus…


----------



## geomas

Ich war mehrfach angeln, mittelmäßig erfolgreich. Qunatitativ okay, aber es waren keine „besseren Fische” unter den Fängen.
Den Vogel gab ein Brassen von geschätzt knapp Ü30, der heute Vormittag mal eben 50-60cm aus dem Wasser hechtete. Der Haken saß an einer Bauchflosse, vielleicht hat ihn das zum Hechtsprung animiert. Sonst nur 1 Güster, ein par eher kleine Blei und etliche Plötz von etwa 10 bis gut 25cm.
Ich werde es hier am Fluß nebenan wohl auch mal mit der Flocke und etwas größerem Eisen statt Breadpunch am kleinen Haken versuchen.


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon einmal so eine Ente gesehen. Sieht irgendwie spooky aus…


Sieht nach Pommernente aus


----------



## skyduck

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sieht nach Pommernente aus


Nachgegoogelt, passt genau auch der weiße Fleck vorne auf Hals und Brust. Habe ich tatsächlich noch nie gesehen in der freien Wildbahn . Danke lieber Hecht100+  wieder eine Wissenslücke geschlossen.


----------



## Kochtopf

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sieht nach Pommernente aus


Selfmademan, Angler, Aquarianer, Tüftler und Ornithologe - du bist ein Mann mit vielen Talenten mein lieber


----------



## Hecht100+

Das liegt an der Geflügelhaltung, nach den Hühner denken wir noch über Enten oder Gänse nach.


----------



## Astacus74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fasse abschließend zusammen, dass die klassischen deutschen Hunderasse Schäferhund und Teckel ganz böse einen an der Mütze haben



Da ich auch stolzer Besitzer zweier Teckel bin schließe ich mich da an, nur das Wespen ungefährlich für die sind dem muß ich wiedersprechen Woody hatte vor 3 Jahren versucht ein Erdwespennest auszubuddeln 15 Stiche und dann ab zum Doc das ging ihm nicht gut danach aber jetzt kommt es, er würd es wieder tun...  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Kochtopf

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da ich auch stolzer Besitzer zweier Teckel bin schließe ich mich da an, nur das Wespen ungefährlich für die sind dem muß ich wiedersprechen Woody hatte vor 3 Jahren versucht ein Erdwespennest auszubuddeln 15 Stiche und dann ab zum Doc das ging ihm nicht gut danach aber jetzt kommt es, er würd es wieder tun...
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken dass es ungefährlich war - ich zog den erdnagel damit der Hund verduften kann und entschied mich im Gegensatz zu meinem Wufflon für Flucht. Da sie nicht hinterher kam und die Wespen mich ignorierten habe ich sie dann mit einigen Eimern Wasser überschüttet um die Wespen von ihr abzuspülen und habe sie dann schnell zum Auto gebracht (ca. 800m)... Aber mein kleines Wildschwein hat bei sowas scheinbar Glück (und hat mit 38kg mehr Masse als so ein Dackelchen (was nicht despektierlich ist, meine Familie Mütterlicherseits ist landauf, landab für ihre Dackelklatsche bekannt) auf die sich die Stiche verteilen.) - sie hat nochmal gefressen, sämtliche für Hunde relevanten Geschäfte verrichtet und mich eben zum spielen aufgefordert. Ich ärgere mich nur, dass ich mich nicht getraut habe Wespenbrut zu ernten und morgen zu verangeln (großartiger Köder laut der älteren Literatur und falls jetzt wer mit Naturschutz ankommt: Nerv net)


----------



## Mescalero

Mein Whippchen (12kg) hat mal eine Biene von einer Blume gepflückt und gekaut. Wurde natürlich innen in die Wange gestochen und das ist binnen Sekunden angeschwollen wie ein halbierter Tischtennisball. Schien ihr aber nichts auszumachen und tatsächlich war die Schwellung nach ein paar Stunden abgeklungen. Hunde sind da anscheinend hart im Nehmen.
Bei 15 Stichen sieht das natürlich anders aus...


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mein Whippchen (12kg)


Ich dachte du meinst eine Kopfrute und war erst sehr irritiert. Nach dem dritten Mal lesen beschloss ich deinen ganzen Beitrag zu lesen, was die Irritation auflöste XD


----------



## Astacus74

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber mein kleines Wildschwein hat bei sowas scheinbar Glück (und hat mit 38kg mehr Masse als so ein Dackelchen



Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort mein Woody hat ein Kampfgewicht von grad mal 8kg und Lucky stolze 9,5kg (da muß ich aufpassen da kastriert aus dem Tierschutz) das er nicht zuviel auf die kurzen Beine kriegt.
So hat dann das Gift wesentlich bessere wirkchancen, ach nicht zu vergessen deine wird bestimmt längeres Fell haben als mein kurz Rauhhaar und Kurzhaar, da müssen denn die Biester auch erst mal durchkommen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... Ich ärgere mich nur, dass ich mich nicht getraut habe Wespenbrut zu ernten und morgen zu verangeln (großartiger Köder laut der älteren Literatur und falls jetzt wer mit Naturschutz ankommt: Nerv net)


Die Dinger sind aber sehr zart (weich), dünndrähtige Haken verwenden.


----------



## geomas

4 Fische, 4 Species (einen „gefangenen” Gummifisch nicht mitgezählt) gab es heute Vormittag auf Brot oder Mais. 
War kurz im Schatten mit der superkurzen Pond Wand. Nach zu vielen Fehlbissen hab ich umgebaut auf einen 14er Gamakatsu Circle Power am ziemlich kurzen „Vorfach”, kurz war auch der feste Seitenarm, in den ich ein 7gr Würfelblei oder einen 10gr-Micro-Drahtkorb einschlaufte (alles durchgebunden).

Zu meiner großen Freude gabs mal wieder ein Rotfederchen auf Mais:






...gefolgt von einem 30er Blei, ner lütten Güster und einem ordentlichen Plötz. In Sachen Köder und Anköderung muß ich noch etwas tüfteln. 
Brot bringt am schnellsten und auch recht zuverlässig Bisse, ist aber eben von Minis auch schnell vom Haken weggeputzt.





Die Enten „putzen” die Unterseite der Seerosenblätter. Da scheint es besonders leckeres Grünzeug zu geben.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Geo und allen andern die am Wasser sind oder waren,
ich war natürlich heute auch wider los, muss doch schauen das ich morgen daci7 zufriedengestellt bekomme, ausbeute heute 2x Rotauge von der kleinen Sorte 3x Grundel 3x Döbel 45cm 20cm 10cm 2x Esox 90 u. 70cm (sind auch die einzigen wo ich Bilder von habe, aber die gehören ja nicht hier hin  )
bin mal auf morgen gespant, dann kann daci7 euch sagen auf wieviel cm er diese Döbel schätzt (da versuche ich seit fast 3 Jahren einen von zu fangen)
das Runde da ist ein Deckel von so einem 200l Blauen Fass 





und wenn es interessiert


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> bin mal auf morgen gespant, dann kann daci7 euch sagen auf wieviel cm er diese Döbel schätzt (da versuche ich seit fast 3 Jahren einen von zu fangen)
> das Runde da ist ein Deckel von so einem 200l Blauen Fass
> Anhang anzeigen 411655


Ich komm doch nicht zum Schätzen. Die hol' ich dir raus und dann wird gemessen!
;P
Groetjes
David


----------



## Kochtopf

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich komm doch nicht zum Schätzen. Die hol' ich dir raus und dann wird gemessen!
> ;P
> Groetjes
> David


Cyanidfischen wird nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## skyduck

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich komm doch nicht zum Schätzen. Die hol' ich dir raus und dann wird gemessen!
> ;P
> Groetjes
> David


Es sei dir gegönnt


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Es sei dir gegönnt


ich gönne es ihm auch, Hauptsache ich sehe sie an Land


----------



## Tricast

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich komm doch nicht zum Schätzen. Die hol' ich dir raus und dann wird gemessen!
> ;P
> Groetjes
> David


Endlich mal einer der nicht nur Sprüche klopft sondern konkrete Ansagen macht.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Wir waren am Freitag auch kurz angeln und haben uns dann am Wochenende den Vorbereitungen für das Kinder-Schnupperangeln am 6.8. gewidmet. 13 Montagen für die 5m Whip gebastelt und wohl insgesamt 100 Haken gebunden und schön säuberlich verstaut.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Wir waren am Freitag auch kurz angeln und haben uns dann am Wochenende den Vorbereitungen für das Kinder-Schnupperangeln am 6.8. gewidmet. 13 Montagen für die 5m Whip gebastelt und wohl insgesamt 100 Haken gebunden und schön säuberlich verstaut.


----------



## Kochtopf

Thomas. schrieb:


> bin mal auf morgen gespant, dann kann daci7 euch sagen auf wieviel cm er diese Döbel schätzt (da versuche ich seit fast 3 Jahren einen von zu fangen)
> das Runde da ist ein Deckel von so einem 200l Blauen Fass
> Anhang anzeigen 411655


----------



## Finke20

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> nach den Hühner denken wir noch über Enten oder Gänse nach.



Hecht100+ ganz klar Gänse, die als Handaufzucht und Du hast gute Wachhunde auf dem Hof . Enten sind einfach nur doof .

Ach ja ich wollte noch ein dickes Petri, in alle Himmelsrichtungen schicken .


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> Enten sind einfach nur doof


und stinken   Tatsache, ich hatte auch mal Hühner Enten Gänse Puten


----------



## daci7

Bin auch klar "Team Gänse"! Die will ich eigendlich auch noch auf jeden Fall. Leider fehlt mir dafür grad der Platz ... die brauchen ja ein paar m² zum grasen.
Bin aber dran den benachbarten Landwirt zu beackern 
Sooo... letzte Vorbereitungen sind getätigt und Sachen gepackt (es kam heut auch noch eine kleine Lieferung von Fish Inn (empfehlenswerter Laden btw) auf Anraten unseres lieben Bruders Flugente äh skyduck , das Zeug kann ich auch direkt testen!) Wecker geht früh morgen und dann geht's rund zum ükeln!
Heiß Jungs, heiß bin ich!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri @everybody, wenigstens bei euch geht etwas.
Ich war kurz am Bach um Bread Punch zu verangeln und dabei ist etwas ganz Neuartiges passiert: es biss nicht. Das kenne ich von dem Köder nicht. Erst mit der Pose, dann auf Grund und als auch da die Bisse ausblieben, wieder zurück zur Pose. Angefüttert, Köder oben angeboten, dann tief - alles umsonst. 
Na ja, das ist halt Angeln. Es ist eben auch verdammt warm, das Wasser strömt kaum und alles läuft auf Sparflamme. Wird auch wieder besser.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Geo und allen andern die am Wasser sind oder waren,
> ich war natürlich heute auch wider los, muss doch schauen das ich morgen daci7 zufriedengestellt bekomme, ausbeute heute 2x Rotauge von der kleinen Sorte 3x Grundel 3x Döbel 45cm 20cm 10cm 2x Esox 90 u. 70cm (sind auch die einzigen wo ich Bilder von habe, aber die gehören ja nicht hier hin  )
> bin mal auf morgen gespant, dann kann daci7 euch sagen auf wieviel cm er diese Döbel schätzt (da versuche ich seit fast 3 Jahren einen von zu fangen)
> das Runde da ist ein Deckel von so einem 200l Blauen Fass
> Anhang anzeigen 411655
> 
> 
> und wenn es interessiert
> Anhang anzeigen 411656
> Anhang anzeigen 411657





daci7 schrieb:


> Ich komm doch nicht zum Schätzen. Die hol' ich dir raus und dann wird gemessen!
> ;P
> Groetjes
> David


Ich wünsch Euch beiden morgen einen recht schönen gemeinsamen Angeltag und viel Glück und Erfolg mit den westlichen Megajohnnies! Eurem gemeinsamen Ansturm werden sie nicht widerstehen können  
hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Viel Spaß und Erfolg dem „tief aus dem Westen-Team”! Bin schon gespannt auf Eure Berichte.

Ich war heute Abend mit 2 Trilogy Ruten am Fluß nebenan. Es gab Plötz und Mini-Brassen. Ein besserer Blei stieg kurz vor der Landung aus (16er Barbless Haken am Haar). Breadpunch, weicher Dosenmais funktionierten gut als Köder, ein Wafter brachte Zupfer und sonst nur den Aussteiger-Brassen.
War wieder richtig schön am abendlichen Fluß, der Formationsflug der Starenschwärme begeistert mich immer wieder.






Ach ja, diese Mini-Krabbe zeigte sich wenig beeindruckt von der Abendstimmung. Jetzt geistert sie vermutlich wieder am Grund des Flusses herum.


----------



## Dace

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder am Flüsschen vorbeigeschaut. Ich will es gleich vorweg nehmen: hier und da mal ein Zupf, aber ansonsten tat sich nicht wirklich etwas. Dabei wollte ich doch mal wieder die M.a.r.c.o Peter Stone Medium Ledger 11' 1.5 lb TC mal in Aktion sehen.

Aber die Vorzeichen standen schon schlecht. Bei der Anfahrt musste aufgrund einer Straßensperrung schon mal 20 Minuten länger fahren.

Dann am Gewässer angekommen mussten wir feststellen, dass der Bauer das Heu einfuhr. Viele Maschinen fuhren hinter mir auf der Wiese auf und ab, es war etwas viel "traffic" am Ufer, was sich wohl auf das Beißverhalten der Fische auswirkte.

Ich beobachtete derweil Meister Lampe auf der anderen Seite, der immer auf einem Trampelpfad der Kühe auf und ab hoppelte. Das fand die Stockente, die auch anwesend war, nicht so toll und machte einen Aufstand. Irgendwann war es ihr zu viel und flog weg. Die Feldlerchen standen hoch am Himmel und sangen ausdauernd, viel Natur - nur die Barben wollten nicht wirklich.

Als die Sichel am Himmel immer heller und es zunehmend dunkler wurde, machte ich mich dann auf den Heimweg.

Warten wir erstmal, bis sich das hier am Ufer alles beruhigt hat, dann komme ich wieder.

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Danke Minimax und Geo.

so dann mach ich mich mal langsam auf dem Weg, der gut daci7 wollte ja um 5uhr starten, ich um 6, aber der Gast hat das Vorrecht , ob das mit den groß Döbeln klappt bezweifle ich leider, die sind nicht umsonst so groß geworden aber es ist immer wieder sehr spanend zu sehen wie sie auf den Köder zu schwimmen und du jeden Moment anschlagbereit bist, die Jungs dann aber auf den letzten cm abstoppen dich grinsend anschauen und den virtuellen Mittelfinger zeigen.
allen denen die es heute zum Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri.


----------



## Thomas.

Auf gehts


----------



## Tricast

Euch beiden wünsche ich einen aufregenden Tag an Deinem Flüsschen und zieht eine von diesen Monsterfischen raus damit das Rätselraten ein Ende hat.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Schön viel Schatten, da ist die Brühe vielleicht (hoffentlich) nicht so warm und verhagelt den Fischen den Appetit. 

Viel Spaß euch und lasst was drin!


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> so dann mach ich mich mal langsam auf dem Weg, der gut @daci7 wollte ja um 5uhr starten, ich um 6, aber der Gast hat das Vorrecht


Jetzt bin ich dann doch sehr froh keine Zeit zu haben...
5Uhr - wie seid ihr denn drauf....


----------



## Slappy

Viel Erfolg euch zweien. 
Auf das ihr heute ein paar tolle Fische fangt. 

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch ein herzliches Petri in alle Richtungen zu werfen. 
Es waren wieder einige schöne Berichte und Fische dabei die letzten Tage. 

Bei mir ist es so wie erwartet. Ich komme nicht zum angeln. Also nicht wirklich. 
Gestern waren die nächsten Messungen im Steinbruch fällig, da wurde die Peitsche etwas geschwungen und ein Streifendöbel ließ sich tatsächlich überreden. Aber sonst..... Unglaublich viel Brut dieses Jahr bei uns in den Gewässern. Naja, bald sind Ferien. Da kann ich bestimmt auch wieder mal los und meine Minifische ärgern.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Auf gehts



Ich wünsch euch viel Glück, vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Erfolg als ich gestern. Gut aussehen tut es! 


Tight lines


----------



## Kanten

Einen hängerlosen fangreichen Tag wünsche ich! Hoffe ich schaffe es am WE auch wieder raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Auf gehts
> Anhang anzeigen 411681


Da brauchst du ja neben Glück sogar einiges Können im Drill (sowie richtig gutes langes (Shimano/Silstar) Gerät etc.),
wenn da richtige Felsen, Klippen und anderes Gekrempel im Wasser rumliegen, so ein Großdiabolusdöbel kennt die Teile natürlich weit besser als du !

Von daher Daumendrück  für einen knapp gewonnenen Drill der höchsten Adrenalin-Extase! Gilt natürlich genauso für David.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen tollen Berichte. Aufgrund der Menge kann ich nur ein allgemeines Petri Heil in die Runde werfen.
> 
> Irgendwie fehlte mir bei den letzten heißen Sommertagen die Angelmotivation. Nun hat mich auch noch eine schöne Sommererkältung fest im Griff. Trotzdem habe ich mich heute mal ans Wasser geschleppt um wenigstens 2-3 Stunden das gute Wetter zu genießen.
> Anhang anzeigen 411516
> 
> 
> Aufgrund der zahlreichen Badegäste am See ergab sich die Frage der Platzwahl gar nicht erst. Ich musste die einzige schattige und ruhige Ecke nehmen.
> Lange Zeit ging überhaupt nichts und ich sah mich schon auf dem Heimweg französische Lieder singen. Eine Umstellung auf Mais brachte irgendwann aber doch zornige Zupfer und mein Maiskorn kam immer stark zerpflückt aus dem Wasser. Das hatte ich hier schon des Öfteren erlebt. Eine Rückumstellung auf Made brachte dann plötzlich verwertbare Bisse. So konnte ich kurz nacheinander ein eher lüttes Plötzchen und eine lütte Rotfeder fangen.
> Kurz vorm einpacken gab es dann aber doch noch eine bessere Plötze.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411518
> 
> 
> Heute habe ich aber doch wieder feststellen müssen, dass ich irgendwann wohl doch mal Bedarf an einer neuen Feederrolle mit Geflecht habe.
> Die rechte Rute im Bild habe ich in Ermangelung einer besseren Stelle direkt vor die Büsche links im Bild gefeuert. Das waren gefühlte 50m. Die Bisserkennung war auf die Entfernung mit noch etwa 5-6 Meter Wassertiefe eine Katastrophe. Jedes Mal waren die Köder geklaut und nur ein einziges Mal habe ich ein feines Zupfen in der Spitze gesehen. Da habe ich also noch dringendes Verbesserungspotenzial.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Niklas



Du hast da an einem der besten Aalspots jenes Sees gesessen. 
Direkt links vorm Schilf, einfach easy rausgeschlenzt, bringt seit vielen Jahren schon an der Stelle regelmäßig schöne Aale hervor.
Der See hat übrigens auch einen sehr guten Schleienbestand. Die machen gern auch den Aalen mal Konkurrenz in der Nacht.


----------



## Niklas32

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du hast da an einem der besten Aalspots jenes Sees gesessen.
> Direkt links vorm Schilf, einfach easy rausgeschlenzt, bringt seit vielen Jahren schon an der Stelle regelmäßig schöne Aale hervor.
> Der See hat übrigens auch einen sehr guten Schleienbestand. Die machen gern auch den Aalen mal Konkurrenz in der Nacht.


Danke für den Tip. Auf Aal wollte ich es an dem See schon länger nochmal versuchen. Bisher kam ich aber nicht dazu. 

Von den guten Schleien berichtete mir vor einigen Wochen ebenfalls ein anderer Angler am See. Dieser hatte wohl kurz vor meiner Ankunft eine 50er gefangen. Während des Gesprächs fing er noch eine eindrucksvolle Brachse von bestimmt Mitte 60 cm. 
Seitdem fahre ich den See wieder häufiger an geklappt hat es aber bisher dort trotzdem nicht mit Brachse oder Schleie  Ich bleibe aber dran


----------



## Thomas.

fast 12 Stunden am Wasser, aber es war klasse und gibt einiges zu erzählen aber das möchte daci7 tun er hat mich ausdrücklich drum gebeten  er möchte gerne einen langen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben.
von mir erst mal ein Dank für die Erfolgs wünsche.
aber nur kurz von mir, einen üblichen Döbel gefangen, einen Bis versemmelt weil mich David von meiner Rute weg geschubst hat (er wollte den ersten Döbel)
so der Döbel, der Rest kommt vom daci7.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> fast 12 Stunden am Wasser, aber es war klasse und gibt einiges zu erzählen aber das möchte daci7 tun er hat mich ausdrücklich drum gebeten  er möchte gerne einen langen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben.
> von mir erst mal ein Dank für die Erfolgs wünsche.
> aber nur kurz von mir, einen üblichen Döbel gefangen, einen Bis versemmelt weil mich David von meiner Rute weg geschubst hat (er wollte den ersten Döbel)
> so der Döbel, der Rest kommt vom daci7.
> Anhang anzeigen 411700


Dann spreche ich DIr mal ein Vorab-Petri zu dem makellosen FIsch aus  , und erwarte gespannt den Bericht des daci7


----------



## daci7

Na klar... poste ruhig die Köderfische Thomas.
Meinste ich merk das nicht?
Ich schreib heute Abend ausführlicher - es war aber mal wieder gut. Und das Ükelchapter-West hat geliefert 




Groetjes
David
EDIT: Sehr gut, ich meinte sehr gut! Und entspannt


----------



## Mescalero

Nach dem grandiosen Abschneidern gestern bin ich heute nochmal an den Bach, um den Köder "Bread Punch" wieder ins rechte Licht zu rücken. 




Das hat auch gut funktioniert, es gab jede Menge Rotfedern und Plötz in kleinem Format. Ausschließlich, trotz großem Haken (Owner Keiryu #8, nach unserem Maßstab #12, die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen).




Bessere Fische gab es leider nicht, weder Döbel noch Brassen oder Karpfen ließen sich blicken. 




#fliegenfischen 
Ihr kennt sicher diese fetten respektlosen Fliegen, grauschwarz und fast so groß wie Wespen. Heute wurde eine von ihnen zum Märtyrer und wurde für ihre Distanzlosigkeit in die Nahrungskette integriert. 




Tatsächlich brachte sie den besten Fisch des Tages.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein fettes Petri Thomas. und daci7 !
Ich freue mich schon auf den ausführlichen, mehrseitigen und reich bebilderten Bericht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen des Tages.
Tolle Fische habt ihr gefangen.


----------



## daci7

Also, dann will darf muss ich wohl mal ein paar Zeilen Schreiben. 
Ich fasse mich mal kurz:
- Anpfiff um 5:05
- Kaffee und Schnacken bis 5:15 "Kumma da die Dicken, die sind doch bestimmt ü60" (gemeint war ein Rudel Döbel) "Wat, meinste die 65er Köderfische da vor? Die ham doch bestimmt an die 70" "Sach ich ja, dicke 75" "Aber 80 ham die noch nicht, oder?" ... usw usf, ihr kennt das Spiel. Aber da waren vielleicht mal UBoote unterwegs, Holla die Waldfee! Ich habe mich heute als extrem schlechter Schätzer herausgestellt (hab immer maßlos untertrieben, ehrlich wahr!) und das waren echte Raketen!





 Naja, weiter vonne Chronologie her: 
- Hechtangeln ab 5:15
- 1. Fisch um 5:24 (Mitte 70), nach einer Fehlattacke (Sorry für das Foto in Taschenrechnerquali)




- Danach gab es binnen knapp 20 Minuten noch zwei Interessenten von u80, denen ich das Fischchen aber immer wieder gerade rechtzeitig aus dem Maul gezogen hab (wir waren ja nicht auf die Kleinen aus)
- dann war erstmal Ruhe und wir sind Döbelfischen ab ca 6:30, bzw Tackle begutachten.
Auf Anraten unerträglichen Druck von Bruder skyduck hat sich doch tatsächlich in der letzten Woche eine Kleinigkeit aus dem Hause Korum in meinen Warenkorb verirrt und wurde gestern, also gerade noch rechtzeitig, geliefert. (Bei der Suche bin ich übrigens über den Onlineshop von Fish Inn in Venlo gestolpert und kann den nur wärmstens empfehlen!).*








Achja apropos Tackle: Gefischt habe ich zwei Eigenbauten - einmal natürlich die OCC und einmal ihre funky Schwester**, sowie kurzzeitig eine Darrent Valley Specialist in 1,25lbs und zum Hechtangeln eine Quantum Oldschool II. Bruder Thomas. hat seinen Stiefel mit seiner Beastmaster bis zum Schluss durchgezogen. Geködert wurde auf Döbel: Currytulip, Mais, Maden, Tauwürmer, Popups, Wafter, Brotflocke/Breadpunch, Pellets, younameit ...
- Die erste Döbel-Session von ca. 6:45 bis ca. 8:30 endete mit zwei, fair verteilten und verpennten Bissen auf Tulip und einem schönen Fisch von Thomas auf Breadpunch ( Bild s.o.).***
- Danach haben wir knapp zwei Stunden versucht im nächsten Pool die dort hausenden Brassen zu verführen (ohne Erfolg) um dann wieder an Spot Nr. 1 zu kommen.




- Die zweite Döbelsession endete nach knapp 45 Minuten mit einem schönen Fisch für meine Wenigkeit und einem weiteren, noch schöneren, den ich unglücklicherweise verloren hab.




- Dann waren wir noch eine ganze Weile stromab an einer Brücke und haben unser bestes gegeben (ich jedenfalls, Thomas musste mit nervigen Vereinshanseln schnacken) und immerhin einen Hechtbiss versemmelt (ebenfalls ich).
- Zum Abschluss sind wir dann nochmal zur Döbelstrecke Nr. 1 gefahren auf mein Bitten und Betteln, aber die Kollegen wollten und wollten nicht mehr.
In größter Verzweiglung habe ich dann angefangen lose Maden zu Füttern, hab das Vorfach gewechselt um zwei Maden ohne Blei anbieten zu können. Dazu hab ich ein Fertigvorfach in 0,16er Stärke gewählt um einen annehmbar kleinen Haken zu haben. Es kam, wie es kommen musste - de Döbel haben ALLE Maden, außer den Hakenködern genommen. Irgendwann hat es ein fingerlanger Zwerg geschafft die Maden in einem Moment der Unachtsamkeit zu futtern und es schoss im Prinzip direkt ein Hecht hinterher. Damit war der Abschlussfisch ein ü80 Hecht an der OCC (Matchblank bis 20g) mit 0,16er Vorfach. 




Der Fisch war vom Leben gezeichnet, ich aber sehr glücklich! 
Wir sind dann noch eine Runde spotten gegangen, haben Ideen und Pläne fürs nächste Mal ausgetauscht (das wird ein prächtiges Fotomotiv, ich sachs euch!) und haben dann irgendwann den Heimweg angetreten. 
Für so viele Stunden fischen war das mal wieder extrem entspannt und kurzweilig!
Groetjes
David

*Ein paar kurze Worte zu Stuhl, Anychair-Adaptoren mit Tisch und Rutenauflage sowie Ruckbag: Stuhl (Supalite) ist spitze und furchteinflößend stabil für sein Fliegengewicht! Anychair System ist sehr geil, wobei ich den Tisch gerne stabiler hätte. Tasche ist ebenfalls ein Träumchen, verleitet aber dazu viel zu viel mit zu nehmen. Alles zusammen: voll gut!

**Die "Funky Lady" ist auf einen Spiralblank aufgebaut, Vollkork mit Schieberollenhaltern, 12+1 PacBay Schießmichtot Klitzekleinberingung und mit quitschorangen Wicklungen. Ketzer Thomas hat nur irgendwas von Kirmes- oder Käserollerrute gemurmelt und abschätzend in Richtung Nachbarland geguckt - ich find die Rute aber top! Naja, die eigenen Kinder findet man ja auch nie hässlich- wie seht ihr das? Gepaart ist die Rute mit einer Okuma Jaw in gleicher Farbgebung - Träumchen, sag ich euch!

***Bei meinem Biss hat Thomas mich gerade zugetextet und bei seinem Biss hat der Gute sich gerade die Nägel lackiert oder so ...


----------



## Mescalero

Was für ein Bericht! 

Großes Kino, man merkt beim Lesen, dass ihr jede Menge Spaß hattet und erfolgreich war der Ausflug außerdem, Petri nochmal!

Der Hecht sieht aber aus, meine Güte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super Bericht daci7 .

Angespornt durch eure Döbelei war ich gerade noch mal am Flüsschen und habe es mit Schwimmbrot versucht.
Es gab auch ein paar Kontakte.


----------



## Thomas.

sehr schöner Bericht daci7 , etwas hast du noch vergessen und zwar deine Bemühungen


daci7 schrieb:


> Ich komm doch nicht zum Schätzen. Die hol' ich dir raus und dann wird gemessen!
> ;P
> Groetjes
> David





Tricast schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der nicht nur Sprüche klopft sondern konkrete Ansagen macht.


Tricast  daci7 hat alles gegeben aber es sollte nicht sein, hat sogar zu Unorthodoxen Methoden gegriffen um an die Teile zu kommen.






daci7 schrieb:


> **Die "Funky Lady" ist auf einen Spiralblank aufgebaut, Vollkork mit Schieberollenhaltern, 12+1 PacBay Schießmichtot Klitzekleinberingung und mit quitschorangen Wicklungen. Ketzer Thomas hat nur irgendwas von Kirmes- oder Käserollerrute gemurmelt und abschätzend in Richtung Nachbarland geguckt - ich find die Rute aber top! Naja, die eigenen Kinder findet man ja auch nie hässlich- wie seht ihr das? Gepaart ist die Rute mit einer Okuma Jaw in gleicher Farbgebung - Träumchen, sag ich euch!


Albträumchen vielleicht  




die Bahnpolizei war auch da, die wollten die Schranke abholen





Aber es war ein Toller Tag der ganz bald widerholt wird

Nachtrag, er wurde aber von jedem Holländer freundlich gegrüßt der vorbei ging


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Tricast  daci7 hat alles gegeben aber es sollte nicht sein, hat sogar zu Unorthodoxen Methoden gegriffen um an die Teile zu kommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 411728


Das ist jetzt eine ganz besondere Form von Döbel'n vertikal?  

Abseilen mit einer Schaukel über'm Wasser wäre wahrscheinlich einfacher , das Traggerüst ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht!


----------



## Tricast

Meine Freunde, ich habe mehr von diesen Tag erwartet nachdem Riesendöbel angekündigt wurden. Aber anscheinend wart Ihr mehr mit Amüsement beschäftigt als mit der ernsthaften Jagd nach den Monsterdöbeln.   Aber die Hauptsache Ihr hattet einen schönen Tag und wir haben einen ausgezeichneten Bericht zu lesen bekommen. Dafür noch einmal Danke an Euch. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

"Naja, die eigenen Kinder findet man ja auch nie hässlich- wie seht ihr das? Gepaart ist die Rute mit einer Okuma Jaw in gleicher Farbgebung - Träumchen, sag ich euch!"
Es gibt halt Kinder, die können nur ihre Mütter lieben.


----------



## geomas

Sagenhaft, vielen Dank für den spitzenmäßigen Bericht aus dem fernen Westen! 
Petri zu Euren beeindruckenden Fängen, daci7 und Thomas. 

Dir natürlich auch ein straffes Petri, lieber Prof! Die makellosen Döbel sidn immer wieder aufs Neue erstaunlich.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle Fänger

geomas Mescalero Professor Tinca  und natürlich an unser Tagesduo Thomas. und daci7, da habt ihr beiden ja richtig was gezaubert und auch allerhand Spaß gehabt, tolle Fische dort!!!

daci7 es tut mir von ganzen Herzen leid, das meine Berichte einen so immensen Druck aufgebaut haben, ich habe beim Schreiben gr nicht an die armen Tacklemanen unter uns gedacht. Um so mehr freut es mich natürlich, dass du trotz allen mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist.

Zwei kleine Anmerkungen noch: ich würde den Tisch tatsächlich am vorderen Bein montieren, das geht mMn wesentlich besser und ist auch deutlich praktischer.

Wenn du mit Festigkeit, die Beweglichkeit des Tisches nach rechts und links meinst, das ist tatsächlich so gewollt. Das ist bei allen anbauteilen identisch. Zu Anfang vielleicht etwas ungewohnt und man hat das Gefühl von "das ist irgendwie locker" , ist es aber nicht. Wenn du den Tisch vorne wie empfohlen befestigst kann man ihn sehr schnell nach hinten drehen wenn man etwas breiter sitzen will und zum anködern wieder nach vorne. Same mit dem Bowl. Versuch es mal ne Zeit und du wirst es schnell zu schätzen wissen. 
Ansonsten zwei, drei saubere Wickelungen von diesen glatten Paketklebeband und der Tisch ist deutlich fester. Habe ich mal gemacht aber als ich festgestellt habe, dass ich ihn doch immer wieder gedreht haben wollte direkt wieder abgemacht.


----------



## geomas

Mein Angeltag stand im Zeichen des Wagglers.

Heute Vormittag bin ich spät los zum Fluß nebenan, etwas unentschlossen habe ich mir ne 13ft Matche* gegriffen und ab dafür.
Die noch von der Döbelei montierte kleine Stickfloat-Pose habe ich gegen ein vorbebleites Modell von Middy getauscht. 
Das war allerdings beim teilweise gehenden Wind zu zart (ließ sich schlecht werfen) und ich wollte ne etwas tragkräftigere Crystal-Pose montieren.





Die anfangs gefischte Middy-Pose war ne Nummer zu leicht.
Für die Drennan-Crystals hatte ich Wechselspitzen dabei, auch die „bauchigen Blob-Spitzen”.

Aber der Adapter paßte nicht auf „den schlanken Drennan-Posenfuß”. und ich habe aus der kleinen Posentasche ein seltsam wirkendes Exner-Modell montiert.





Die Exner-Pose ließ sich besser werfen. Die alte Browning-Floatrute mag ich nach wie vor.
Auf der ABU 706 Mk II war ne 2einhalb Pfund-Mono, das Vorfach war Bayer Perlon in 2,1lb.
Als Haken hat sich der LS-2210 in Größe 16 gut gemacht (er fällt größer aus als viele andere 16er).

Wie üblich hatte ich gleich als erstes am Swim ne Ladung Pellets und losen Dosenmais in die Fluten katapultiert.
Es gab schöne Plötz kleiner bis mittlerer Größe und einen Mini-Brassen. Und Sonnenbrand auf den Unterarmen.


Durchaus begeistert von der Posenangelei war ich dann am Abend mit einer weiteren Rute an einem anderen Swim am Start.





Der Abend-Swim. Viele Enten und Schwäne sind einer der Gründe, warum ich es hier nicht mit Schwimmbrot versuche.

Vor ein paar Wochen waren mit zwei günstige Cralusso Rocket Light-Waggler in den Warenkorb gefallen. Die leichtere Ausführung dieser seltsamen Teile habe ich heute Abend montiert:





Das ist die 2,5+1gr-Ausführung. Später habe ich noch eine der mitgelieferten Antennen aufgesteckt.
Als Rute diente die Series 7 Tench&Specimen Float.

Die seltsame Pose machte sich gut, ließ sich erstaunlich weit werfen (ich fische aber meist in der erweiterten Nahdistanz).
Demnächst teste ich mal die kräftigere Ausführung (7+1gr und obszön lang).

Auchn hier begann ich mit loser Fütterung von Pellets und Mais, auf Mais und Breadpunch biß es gut. Viele Plötz, die meisten sehr schön gefärbt, später nach 9 kamen zwei Rotfedern dazu, einen Skimmer gab es und ein Güsterchen auch. Und - Novum - eine juvenile Stockente. Verdammt!

Da war ne „Gang” von 5 gierigen Jungtieren unterwegs, die der gelben Posenspitze nachgingen. Tja, und als ich dachte, die Gefahr wäre gebannt taucht eine der Enten und erwischt das Maiskorn. Theater satt, zum Glück war es keine ausgewachsene Ente. Mit einer der kurzen kürzlich erworbenen Mini-Arterienklemmen konnte ich den Haken (saß mittig im oberen Schnabelteil) lösen, das Tier hat dabei keine Welle gemacht - ahnte wohl, daß ich sie nicht zu „NR 26 mit Bambussprossen und Pilzen” verarbeiten wollte. Pff, Glück gehabt.


*) die Matche ist ne Float - Browning Xitan Ultra Float 13ft


----------



## Dace

Das hat's ja eingeschlagen heute, Petri! Schöne Berichte und Bilder - top! 



daci7 schrieb:


> Und das Ükelchapter-West hat geliefert



Und aus dem Osten kam der Konter von unserem Prof - klasse Döbelstrecke!  


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Mescalero - sorry, sehr selektive Wahrnehmung meinerseits - Petri zu den Bach-Bewohnern. 
Hoffentlich hast Du für die Owner-Haken nicht den aufgedruckten Preis gezahlt. 
Mit Ködern wie Insekten habe ich persönlich immer die Sorge, aus Versehen das letzte fortpflanzungsfähige Individuum einer strengstens geschützten Art als Köder für nen Mini-Plötz zu verwenden.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Mescalero - sorry, sehr selektive Wahrnehmung meinerseits - Petri zu den Bach-Bewohnern.
> Hoffentlich hast Du für die Owner-Haken nicht den aufgedruckten Preis gezahlt.
> Mit Ködern wie Insekten habe ich persönlich immer die Sorge, aus Versehen das letzte fortpflanzungsfähige Individuum einer strengstens geschützten Art als Köder für nen Mini-Plötz zu verwenden.


Danke und auch dir ein herzliches Petri, schade um die Ente aber immerhin musste sie nicht entnommen werden. 

Ich habe tatsächlich den Preis gezahlt, Gerlinger hat keine Skrupel, mal eben ein Drittel aufzuschlagen. Wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man den ursprünglichen Preis erkennen. So ist das eben bei den lokalen Gerätehändlern.... (trotzdem ist der einzelne Haken mit 27 Cent billig)
Meine Frau hat heute ein Ersatzteil für ihr Telefon gekauft und 40 € im Elektroladen bezahlt. Später bei Amazon geschaut: das exakt gleiche Ding kostet 30.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> sehr schöner Bericht daci7 , etwas hast du noch vergessen und zwar deine Bemühungen
> 
> 
> Tricast  daci7 hat alles gegeben aber es sollte nicht sein, hat sogar zu Unorthodoxen Methoden gegriffen um an die Teile zu kommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 411728
> 
> 
> Albträumchen vielleicht
> Anhang anzeigen 411729
> 
> die Bahnpolizei war auch da, die wollten die Schranke abholen
> Anhang anzeigen 411730
> 
> 
> Aber es war ein Toller Tag der ganz bald widerholt wird
> 
> Nachtrag, er wurde aber von jedem Holländer freundlich gegrüßt der vorbei ging


Eine kurze Erklärung zum "interessanten" Kescherbild: beim Fischen habe ich zwei Zinger, einmal mit Mini-Arterienklemme und winmal mit Nagelschere, an der Tasche gehabt. Beim Spotten von der Brücke hab ich leider mit der Hüfte das Geländer gestriffen und habe Zinger+Nagelschere dem Wasser geopfert ... Rettungsaktion war zwar artistisch, aber wenig erfolgreich.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

Tausche gegen Ködernadel


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Mein Angeltag stand im Zeichen des Wagglers.
> 
> Heute Vormittag bin ich spät los zum Fluß nebenan, etwas unentschlossen habe ich mir ne 13ft Matche* gegriffen und ab dafür.
> Die noch von der Döbelei montierte kleine Stickfloat-Pose habe ich gegen ein vorbebleites Modell von Middy getauscht.
> Das war allerdings beim teilweise gehenden Wind zu zart (ließ sich schlecht werfen) und ich wollte ne etwas tragkräftigere Crystal-Pose montieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die anfangs gefischte Middy-Pose war ne Nummer zu leicht.
> Für die Drennan-Crystals hatte ich Wechselspitzen dabei, auch die „bauchigen Blob-Spitzen”.
> 
> Aber der Adapter paßte nicht auf „den schlanken Drennan-Posenfuß”. und ich habe aus der kleinen Posentasche ein seltsam wirkendes Exner-Modell montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Exner-Pose ließ sich besser werfen. Die alte Browning-Floatrute mag ich nach wie vor.
> Auf der ABU 706 Mk II war ne 2einhalb Pfund-Mono, das Vorfach war Bayer Perlon in 2,1lb.
> Als Haken hat sich der LS-2210 in Größe 16 gut gemacht (er fällt größer aus als viele andere 16er).
> 
> Wie üblich hatte ich gleich als erstes am Swim ne Ladung Pellets und losen Dosenmais in die Fluten katapultiert.
> Es gab schöne Plötz kleiner bis mittlerer Größe und einen Mini-Brassen. Und Sonnenbrand auf den Unterarmen.
> 
> 
> Durchaus begeistert von der Posenangelei war ich dann am Abend mit einer weiteren Rute an einem anderen Swim am Start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Abend-Swim. Viele Enten und Schwäne sind einer der Gründe, warum ich es hier nicht mit Schwimmbrot versuche.
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen waren mit zwei günstige Cralusso Rocket Light-Waggler in den Warenkorb gefallen. Die leichtere Ausführung dieser seltsamen Teile habe ich heute Abend montiert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist die 2,5+1gr-Ausführung. Später habe ich noch eine der mitgelieferten Antennen aufgesteckt.
> Als Rute diente die Series 7 Tench&Specimen Float.
> 
> Die seltsame Pose machte sich gut, ließ sich erstaunlich weit werfen (ich fische aber meist in der erweiterten Nahdistanz).
> Demnächst teste ich mal die kräftigere Ausführung (7+1gr und obszön lang).
> 
> Auchn hier begann ich mit loser Fütterung von Pellets und Mais, auf Mais und Breadpunch biß es gut. Viele Plötz, die meisten sehr schön gefärbt, später nach 9 kamen zwei Rotfedern dazu, einen Skimmer gab es und ein Güsterchen auch. Und - Novum - eine juvenile Stockente. Verdammt!
> 
> Da war ne „Gang” von 5 gierigen Jungtieren unterwegs, die der gelben Posenspitze nachgingen. Tja, und als ich dachte, die Gefahr wäre gebannt taucht eine der Enten und erwischt das Maiskorn. Theater satt, zum Glück war es keine ausgewachsene Ente. Mit einer der kurzen kürzlich erworbenen Mini-Arterienklemmen konnte ich den Haken (saß mittig im oberen Schnabelteil) lösen, das Tier hat dabei keine Welle gemacht - ahnte wohl, daß ich sie nicht zu „NR 26 mit Bambussprossen und Pilzen” verarbeiten wollte. Pff, Glück gehabt.
> 
> 
> *) die Matche ist ne Float - Browning Xitan Ultra Float 13ft



Sehr interessanter Bericht lieber Georg.
Ich lese deine täglichen Experimente mit immer anderen Gerätschaften einfach zu gern.


----------



## Finke20

Da habt ihr ja wieder richtig abgeliefert und ich bin beim lesen der Berichte richtig neidisch geworden. Es sei euch aber mehr als gegönnt 

Ich muss mich auch mal wieder aufraffen und ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Bericht lieber Georg.
> Ich lese deine täglichen Experimente mit immer anderen Gerätschaften einfach zu gern.



Ja genau, der Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen.    Das schafft keine Angelfachzeitschrift mehr.

Dazu muss man auch umfassende Angelgerätschaften haben und ich glaube, dazu hat der liebe Georg einen gut gefüllten Angelkeller.  

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Ja genau, der Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen.    Das schafft keine Angelfachzeitschrift mehr.
> 
> Dazu muss man auch umfassende Angelgerätschaften haben und ich glaube, dazu hat der liebe Georg einen gut gefüllten Angelkeller.
> 
> Tight lines



Haha, genau - habe eben zwei andere Posen-Ruten vormontiert. 
Trotz der vielen Gerätschaften bin ich kein „Sammler” im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern nutze den Kram tatsächlich auch.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> sondern nutze den Kram tatsächlich auch



Unter dem "Kram" sind aber auch schon einige gute Ruten und Posen etc. in deinem Besitz lieber Georg! 

Ein unschätzbaren Vorteil hast du da oben: du bist in wenigen Minuten vor Ort, am Wasser, um den "Kram" auszuprobieren.

Apropos Ruten: Ich habe gerade bei meiner Recherche zu meiner Super Wizard 11' von Allcocks folgenden Satz als Einleitung zu einem Artikel gelesen:

"... Für die armen Unglücklichen, die in dieser seelenlosen neuen Karbonzeit geboren wurden ..."

Ich lass das mal unkommentiert so stehen ...

Happy testing and


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Das klingt vielleicht seltsam, aber manchmal denke ich, auch mit nur einer richtig guten Rute happy für den Rest des Anglerlebens sein zu können. 
Die Drennan IM8 Bomb wäre ein Kandidat, die kurze Tri-Cast Trophy Feeder auch. Bei Glasruten bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. 
Habe mal einen längeren Zeitraum nur mit ner Glas-Legerlite gefischt und es war okay, aber einige der älteren Carbonruten sind mir doch deutlich lieber.


----------



## geomas

So, also auch der heutige Angeltag stand im Zeichen der Pose.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit bei Exner mal ein paar Laufposen bestellt. Die sollten heute ran. Ein Problem-Swim in der Nachbarschaft frißt Grundbleie, Futterkörbe und Vorfächer. Dort ist es deutlich tiefer als an den meisten anderen von mir beangelten Stellen. Zu tief, um mit einem Waggler vernünftig fischen zu können. Zuletzt hatte ich es dort mit einer 6m-Stippe (lang/lang) versucht, aber da fehlt dann doch ein Meter (oder 2) in der Rutenlänge.






Schönes Plätzchen, wie üblich habe ich lose mit einem Pelletmix und Dosenmais gefüttert, als ich dort eintraf.





bunte Mischung diverser 4-6mm Pellets, etwas kleinere hatte ich leider nicht griffbereit

Zu Hause hatte ich 2 Ruten vorbereitet - eine Billigbolo mit schnieker High-Tech-Mitchell:





Das Gelb der (wechselbaren) Spitze war leider schlecht zu sehen bei den aktuellen Bedingungen. Gestern Abend war das anders.
Ansonsten gefällt mir dieses sehr günstige Posen-Modell (Exner Dirke).

Eine zweite Rute war mit einer anderen Exner-Laufpose ausgestattet, kam aber zunächst nicht zum Einsatz. Nach sorgfältigem Loten habe ich es mit Mais und Breadpunch als Hakenköder versucht, aber es gab nicht einen Zupfer an dieser Stelle. Nach einer knappen Stunde bin ich einfach weiter.

An der zweiten Stelle - dort lief es zuleztzt ganz gut auf Grund - habe ich auch gefüttert, dann die Ruten klargemacht. Hier war es deutlich flacher - etwa 1,80m verglichen mit gut 3m am ersten Swim. Angeln wie gedacht konnte ich dann aber nicht, weil ein durchaus freundliches Anglerpärchen sich zu mir gesellte und direkt neben mir aufbaute. Nun ja, es waren wirklich nette Leute, leise, aber eben auch etwas sehr „distanzlos”.

Ich habe nach kurzem Versuch mit 2 Ruten dann jeweils eine ruhen lassen und die oben gezeigte Bolo umgebaut auf einen Exner-Waggler. In erster Linie wegen der besseren Sichtbarkeit der Waggler-Antenne. Und es biß durchaus gut. Etliche Plötz, ein Güsterchen, ein Brassen von geschätzt etwas über 40cm, dessen kleinerer Artgenosse sowie ein Spaghettiträger-Top konnte ich landen. Breadpunch ging etwas besser als Dosenmais.

Beim Ausbleien muß ich „positiver” rangehen - das unterste Bleischrot (etwa 10cm überm Haken, sonst kein Blei auf dem Vorfach) sollte ich kräftiger wählen. Heute nutzte ich Nr.8 oder Nr.6 Schrote dafür, vermutlich gibts mit einer Nr.4 oder gar Nr.1 deutlichere Bisse.

In der Bißanzeige nahmen sich unter den heutigen Bedingungen (Wind) Waggler und die Laufpose wenig oder nichts.
 Ich habe nur wegen der längeren Rute bevorzugt die Wagglermontage gefischt.

Stichwort Blei: mir fiel wieder mal auf, daß die Qualität auch innerhalb einer Dose Dinsmores schwankt.





Ich würde die Acolyte Feeder drauf verwetten, daß in diesem Schrotbleispender unterschiedliche „Blei-”Legierungen ruhen.
Andere Dinsmores-Dosen sehen wieder anders aus. Aber spätestens nach ein paar Jahren haben die Bleischrote eine unterschiedliche „Patina” angesetzt.





Exner „Lola” Waggler. Ich hatte die Pose so ausgebleit, daß sie eine Stufe tiefer im Wasser stand. Auf dem Foto liegt das Bißanzeigeschrot auf.
Tja, insgesamt war das wieder ne schöne Angelei. Bei ganz wenig Wind und an eher flachen Stellen werde ich demnächst mal klassische sehr feine Waggler probieren.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri lieber geomas ! Mir gefällt es, wie du dich in eine Sache reinkniest. Mir artet das sorgfältige Ausloten und Bebleien oft schon aus, ich bin da zu ungeduldig. Das muss aber eigentlich sein, sonst bringt man sich um die Vorteile der Wagglerangelei und könnte auch gleich wie die Kochtopfangler eine Hechtpose überbleibt hinwerfen und darauf hoffen, dass ein dicker Fisch anbeißt und hängen bleibt.

#dinsmores
Ich weiß gar nicht, warum die so einen guten Ruf haben. In meiner Schachtel (hab die gleiche, wer nicht?) waren schon einige Bleie mit zugedrücktem Schlitz, manche sind schief und der verdammte Drehdeckel geht ständig von selbst auf, wenn die Dose in der Tasche liegt. Kein Wunder, dass die immer schwerer wird....so viel Schrot, wie da in den Nähten versammelt ist.
Mein Lieblingsblei ist das eckige, das gibt es jetzt auch von Guru in flachen, handlichen Nachfüllbehältern. Natürlich grotesk überteuert, keine Überraschung.


----------



## geomas

Danke, das Ausloten ist hier nie so exakt wie am Teich mit ner Stippmontage. Der Grund ist recht unregelmäßig und der Pegel steigt und fällt schnell. Im Prinzip habe ich die Köder knapp über Grund angeboten.

#spaltblei
Was mir etwas entnervt ist die Tatsache, daß man nicht hundertprozentig weiß, was drin ist in der Dose. 
Ich vermute, daß die Spaltblei-Hersteller die Legierungen dann und wann ändern. 
Anders kann ich mir die schwankende Qualität nicht erklären. Ich glaube auch nicht mehr, daß alle „Toxic”-Spaltbleie aus demselben Material bestehen.
Wenn die „Charge” gut ist bin ich absolut happy mit dem Dinsmores-Blei. 

Den besten Ruf hat (glaube ich) das Spaltblei von Ballabeni. Die haben aber wohl (nur ne Vermutung) ein anderes Größensystem als die Briten.


----------



## Finke20

geomas , ich bin immer wieder begeistert mit welcher Akribie du ans Wasser gehst .
Da kann ich nur meinen Hut ziehen, mir persönlich wäre das zu aufregend .


----------



## Thomas.

sehr schöner Bericht Geo.

ich war gestern morgens und abends für je 2-3 Stunden am Wasser um auch mal ein wenig rum zu experimentieren, neben einer Grundrute habe ich nach längerer zeit mal wider mit einer Match und Pose auf Döbel gefischt, ebenso habe ich das Tulip anstatt mit Curry (keins im Haus da ich alles verbraten habe, gibt ärger mit Mutter) mit Chilipulver gepimpt, und ich muss sagen das ich keinerlei unterschied bemerken konnte da ich auf Grund des Klaren Wassers sehen kann was sich da abspielte.
Morgens habe ich neben einer Nagelschere  noch eine Döbel auf Pose treibend mit Tulip am Haken bekommen der mir leider aber ausschlitzte, Abends klappte es dann aber mit treibender Pose und Tulip und konnte einen ü50er zum Landgang überreden.









so werde jetzt noch mal kurz zum Flüsschen um wider ein wenig mit Pose und Made zu fischen, mal schauen was passiert.
allen die es zum Wasser zieht ein Dickes Petri


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> der heutige Angeltag stand im Zeichen der Pose.



Sehr informativer Bericht lieber Georg, schöne Bebilderung! 



geomas schrieb:


> Stichwort Blei: mir fiel wieder mal auf, daß die Qualität auch innerhalb einer Dose Dinsmores schwankt.



Ja, in der Tat. Die Schrotkörner waren früher weicher und haben besser gehalten. Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass gleiche Posen nicht unbedingt gleichviel Schrot vertragen, da ist wohl im Posenmaterial eine Differenz.



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich war gestern morgens und abends für je 2-3 Stunden am Wasser



Schöner Tulip-Gewürzdöbel Thomas. - Petri! 

Viel Glück beim "Madenfischen". 


Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Als Bleischrot haben wir früher immer das lackierte Sensas Blei genommen. Das war immer sehr gut zentriert und auch weich genug um nicht die Schnur zu beschädigen. Heute benutzen wir fast nur noch Styl-Bleie.  Dinsmore hat nach m.M. nur Vorteile in den großen Größen, man kann das Blei wieder leicht aufbiegen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, das Ausloten ist hier nie so exakt wie am Teich mit ner Stippmontage. Der Grund ist recht unregelmäßig und der Pegel steigt und fällt schnell. Im Prinzip habe ich die Köder knapp über Grund angeboten.
> 
> #spaltblei
> Was mir etwas entnervt ist die Tatsache, daß man nicht hundertprozentig weiß, was drin ist in der Dose.
> Ich vermute, daß die Spaltblei-Hersteller die Legierungen dann und wann ändern.
> Anders kann ich mir die schwankende Qualität nicht erklären. Ich glaube auch nicht mehr, daß alle „Toxic”-Spaltbleie aus demselben Material bestehen.
> Wenn die „Charge” gut ist bin ich absolut happy mit dem Dinsmores-Blei.
> 
> Den besten Ruf hat (glaube ich) das Spaltblei von Ballabeni. Die haben aber wohl (nur ne Vermutung) ein anderes Größensystem als die Briten.


Ich hatte bei AD Mal klemmbleie von Anchor bestellt die finde ich sehr sehr gut


----------



## skyduck

Heute bei Askari im Angebot, ich denke echt ein guter Preis, wer noch was in der Richtung sucht. Kenne die Rute nicht persönlich aber Sportex ist ja eigentlich qualitativ gut dabei...









						Sportex Friedfischrute Xclusive Medium Feeder günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Sportex Friedfischrute Xclusive Medium Feeder günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Heute bei Askari im Angebot, ich denke echt ein guter Preis, wer noch was in der Richtung sucht. Kenne die Rute nicht persönlich aber Sportex ist ja eigentlich qualitativ gut dabei...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportex Friedfischrute Xclusive Medium Feeder günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Sportex Friedfischrute Xclusive Medium Feeder günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelsport.de


Die müssen auch langsam mal von ihren irren Preisen runter kommen!

Selbst Shimano verkauft derweil richtig gute (u. optisch allerbeste) Ruten für ein Fuffi über Askari, das nur mal so als Kontrast, was aktuell möglich ist.
Kann man über Askari meckern was man will, dass die selbst den snobistischen Anbietern mal eben 50% aus der Kasse holen und weitergeben, finde ich gut.


----------



## Thomas.

wider zuhause, war leider nix, kalt nass windig so das ich erst gar nicht die Posen Rute genommen habe, habe ich halt ein wenig gespielt und einen Neuen Köder ausprobiert 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 dat Zeug lässt sich prima am Haken befestigen (auch Haar möglich) und übersteht Gewaltwürfe 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, der Köder lag gerade im Wasser als es anfing zu schütten das sich selbst die Fische untergestellt haben 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, also ab zum Auto und Regenjacke geholt, das dauerte keine 30sec. da war ich zurück und ich sah den Köder nicht mehr also eingekurbelt und dabei habe ich diesen aus dem Maul eines guten Döbel gezogen, hätte ich mal angeschlagen aber wer ahnt sowas, was solls jetzt habe ich einen Zahnabdruck von ihm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
danach tat sich nix mehr auch nicht auf Tulip. 
Morgen werde ich es noch einmal damit versuchen und mein Gast (wer mag das wohl sein) darf mit was auch immer fischen 
achso als ich am Wasser ankam fand ich dieses Bild vor, ich könnte ausrasten.








danach kurz bei Lidel gewesen, ein Set 3€ habe diese 2 mal mit genommen zum schauen


----------



## Mikesch

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...
> achso als ich am Wasser ankam fand ich dieses Bild vor, ich könnte ausrasten.
> Anhang anzeigen 411801
> Anhang anzeigen 411799
> 
> 
> ...


Immerhin 2€ Pfand.


----------



## Mescalero

Mikesch schrieb:


> Immerhin 2€ Pfand.


Ein Drittel der sehr teuren Markenschnur aus dem Fachmarkt (s.o.) finanziert, so schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## Kanten

Thomas. schrieb:


> achso als ich am Wasser ankam fand ich dieses Bild vor, ich könnte ausrasten.



Ist das ein toter Fisch auf dem Steg?

Und die Lidl Schnur habe ich mir auch besorgt. Mal sehen ob die was taugt. Würde mich ja nicht wundern wenn das umetikettiertes Markenband ist.


----------



## Mescalero

Ist es mit Sicherheit aber welches? Lässt sich vermutlich nicht herausfinden.


----------



## Kanten

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist es mit Sicherheit aber welches? Lässt sich vermutlich nicht herausfinden.


Da ich ja eher der gemütliche Entspannungs-/Kochtopf-Angler bin nehme ich das nicht so genau. Hauptsache die hält genug aus.


----------



## Thomas.

Menemen schrieb:


> Ist das ein toter Fisch auf dem Steg?
> 
> Und die Lidl Schnur habe ich mir auch besorgt. Mal sehen ob die was taugt. Würde mich ja nicht wundern wenn das umetikettiertes Markenband ist.



nein kein Toter Fisch, nur ein Stock und Algen.

gerade wurde ich entschädigt für den Schneidertag, endlich wider eine X-1 Aero nach dem ich meine ja geregelt hatte, und ein Topp Regenkombi für 1,50€


----------



## skyduck

Petri ihr lieben Fänger und Story-teller

#Lidlschnur 
Müsste das nicht sogar irgendwo auf der Verpackung stehen?

Bei mir kam heute mehrmals der Bote und brachte ein paar schöne Dinge. Highlight war die Aero Bolo X5 in 7m von Shimano. Nun gut, wie bereits erwähnt meine erste Bolo überhaupt, aber ich finde sie klasse.
Vom Gewicht leichter als mein derzeitiger 5m Stipp-Knüppel, ich finde, nicht zu wabbelig und liegt für mich gut in der Hand. Ich hoffe ich kann sie am WE an der Werse direkt mal testen. 
Gespannt bin ich wie sie sich im Vergleich zur nächste Woche eintreffenden TRABUCCO ENERGHIA RBX schlägt. Eine werde ich dann auf jeden Fall behalten, da ich die Shimano günstig ergattert habe vielleicht auch beide.

Dann gab es unter anderen auch ein paar Controller mit Wechselkappe. Im Sommer stehen immer ein paar große Döbel an den Seerosen, dass will ich mal mit Schwimmbrot versuchen. Direkt am Grundstück geht das jetzt mit der Bolo natürlich auch so, aber rechts und links kann ich das Ufer nicht betreten, da machen die Sinn, auch im verkrauteten Haus-See werde ich die mal an der Matchrute versuchen.

Da ich jetzt öfter am sehr tiefen See bin, kann ich die Kapselrolle nicht mehr wirklich verwenden, da diese den Fadenstopper nicht mehr freigibt. Jetzt frage ich mich, Kapselrolle an der Bolo, macht das Sinn? Hört sich für mich ja erstmal gut an, habe ich aber noch nirgends gesehen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## geomas

Petri zu dem Chili-Döbel, lieber Thomas. und Glückwunsch zur neuen Aero! 
Treibt das Fruchtgummizeugs auf oder sinkt es?

Glückwunsch auch Dir, skyduck  zur langen Shimano. Probier die ABU doch einfach mal an der Bolo aus, ist ja Geschmackssache, ob einem so eine Kombo liegt oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Treibt das Fruchtgummizeugs auf oder sinkt es?


es Sinkt langsam ab fast schwerelos, lieber wäre mir schwimmend gewesen.


skyduck schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, Kapselrolle an der Bolo, macht das Sinn?


du meinst bestimmt macht eine Bolo Sinn?  aber mal eine sehr schöne Bolo(nicht weil es eine Shimano ist) ohne Kirmes, Glückwusch


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. schrieb:


> du meinst bestimmt macht eine Bolo Sinn?  aber mal eine sehr schöne Bolo(nicht weil es eine Shimano ist) ohne Kirmes, Glückwusch


Mir gefallen die bunten italienischen Stecken, wie gerollte Langlaufski irgendwie. Aber das schlichte Matt der X5 sieht schon auch très chic aus skyduck !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt öfter am sehr tiefen See bin, kann ich die Kapselrolle nicht mehr wirklich verwenden, da diese den Fadenstopper nicht mehr freigibt. Jetzt frage ich mich, Kapselrolle an der Bolo, macht das Sinn? Hört sich für mich ja erstmal gut an, habe ich aber noch nirgends gesehen. Was meint ihr?


Der Schnur(schlecht)abzug bei sehr leichten Posen könnte dir Probleme machen, hängt ein Stück von allen mitverwendeten Komponenten ab.
Zum Flussangeln mit in der Strömung treiben lassender Pose wäre mir die Kapselrolle mehrfach untauglich.

Eigentlich muss an die sehr elegante Bolo (ohne Papageien-Gehansel drauf) natürlicherweise eine mattschwarze Shimano Rolle ran!
Auswahl ist nur begrenzt und eher mit dem falschen Preisschild. So sollte es die Quick auch notdürftig tun, die ist ja auch schon fast eine Ryobi


----------



## Tricast

Die Knappen von der Insel haben gerne die Kapsel für Trotting genommen und auch an der Matchrute wurde die viel eingesetzt. Also, es spricht nichts gegen den Einsatz der Kapsel an der Bolo, auch wenn ich keine Kapseln liebe.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Durch ein Bild von Georg bin ich ins Grübeln gekommen. Er hatte zwei Silikonstopper auf der Schnur und dazwischen den Waggler. Auch ich verwende gerne und viel die Silikonstopper in den unterschiedlichsten Formen und Größen und sogar die Drennan Grippa Stops.
Nun hat es mich schon immer geärgert, wenn ich eine Montage abgebaut oder umgebaut habe das die Stopper in den Müll wanderten. Schnell waren mal ein paar Euronen im Abfall.
Wir können doch alle einen Stopperknoten binden und warum machen wir es dann nicht? Stopperknoten, Perle, Perle, Stopperknoten. Die Perlen kann ich immer wieder verwenden und wenn der Stopperknoten sich verschiebt, dann wird ein zweiter davor und dahinter gesetzt.
In den letzten Jahren wurden so viele Nubsies gekauft, z.B. die ganzen Korum Teile für die Feederei. Braucht man das wirklich alles?
Wie ist Eure Meinung zu dem Thema?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Tricast schrieb:


> Braucht man das wirklich alles?
> Wie ist Eure Meinung zu dem Thema?


Nein, braucht man nicht. Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen aber mir ging es wie dir: Stopper, die als Einwegprodukte eingesetzt werden, waren mir ein Dorn im Auge.
Seit geraumer Zeit verwende ich kein Gebamsel mehr und schlaufe alles ein bzw. mache die Montagen so, dass ich ohne Wirbel, Stopper usw. auskomme.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hier auch nochmal,Ich muss zugeben dass ich nen Stopperknoten noch nie, nie ausprobiert habe und mich beim Schlaufenknoten schon extrem Dämlich anstellen kann, deshalb bin ich ganz dankbar mit den Gummies, Ähh Nubsies. Ich habe sogar fertige Stopperknoten hier und hab sie immer wieder nach hinten geschoben, weil ich zu den Gummies irgendwie mehr vertrauen habe, aber ich denke das ich mich da nur täusche. Danke Heinz für die Anregung, das werde ich fürs nächste mal bewusst ausprobieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Denn die Gummies sind ja nun wirklich regelmäßig ein Wegwerfartikel welcher im Müll, oder schlimmer in der Umwelt, landet. Und ja , das gilt auch für die aufblasbaren Nichtnubsies


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil allen Fängern und danke an die Wissensvermittler sowie talentierten Berichterstatter!

Ich war heute auch kurz am Wasser. Zuerst versuchte ich es mit Brotflocke. Die Bisse blieben allerdings aus. Auf Gouda lief es dann besser und ich konnte einen Döbel erwischen. Ich hatte ja fast vergessen welch wunderbare Rute diese Drennan Light Feeder ist.







Der Paketzusteller kam heute auch noch vorbei und brachte ein Paket mit Posen (die längste Borste ist knapp 27cm)
und neue Lektüre. Bzgl. Tony Miles ein Dank an Minimax und Wuemmehunter für die Inspiration!













Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## seatrout61

Petri allen Fängern...bei mir ging Dienstag und Donnerstag gar nix...tapferes Schneiderlein.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu dem Gouda-Liebhaber und Glückwunsch zum Posenpaket, lieber Ti-it !
Ist die Light-Feeder eine aus der ersten Serie von Drennan? Davon habe ich die Medium-Feeder und bei der vermisse ich etwas Rückgrat bei der Döbelei.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss an die sehr elegante Bolo (ohne Papageien-Gehansel drauf) natürlicherweise eine mattschwarze Shimano Rolle ran!



Ich kenne Angler, die haben an der 8 m schwarzen Bolo eine schwarze Centrepin und angeln damit auf Barben, und zwar erfolgreich! Das wäre doch mal eine Herausforderung ...



Tricast schrieb:


> Auch ich verwende gerne und viel die Silikonstopper in den unterschiedlichsten Formen und Größen und sogar die Drennan Grippa Stops.
> Nun hat es mich schon immer geärgert, wenn ich eine Montage abgebaut oder umgebaut habe das die Stopper in den Müll wanderten. Schnell waren mal ein paar Euronen im Abfall.



Also bei mir landen die nicht im Müll, ich ziehe die Grippa nach dem Angeln Zuhause wieder auf, geht problemlos.



Ti-it schrieb:


> Der Paketzusteller kam heute auch noch vorbei und brachte ein Paket mit Posen (die längste Borste ist knapp 27cm)
> und neue Lektüre. Bzgl. Tony Miles



Petri zum Käse-Döbel Ti-it !

Schöne Posen hast du dir da zugelegt! Ich liebe diese Stachelschweinposen, schöne Allrounderposen sind das für mich. Ich habe mir auch mal so eine gute Handvoll davon zugelegt, echte werden selten!

Na ja, Tony Miles und Döbel oder/und Barben - einer der Top-Spezialisten auf dem Gebiet. Habe eine Menge aus seinen Büchern gelernt. Schade das er nicht mehr unter uns ist.

Edit: Ich habe damals noch das Buch "The End Of The Line", eine limited edition, die nach seinem Tod heraus kam, sichern können. Ein wirklich tolles Buch mit einem Querschnitt über viele Fischarten!


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Durch ein Bild von Georg bin ich ins Grübeln gekommen. Er hatte zwei Silikonstopper auf der Schnur und dazwischen den Waggler. Auch ich verwende gerne und viel die Silikonstopper in den unterschiedlichsten Formen und Größen und sogar die Drennan Grippa Stops.
> Nun hat es mich schon immer geärgert, wenn ich eine Montage abgebaut oder umgebaut habe das die Stopper in den Müll wanderten. Schnell waren mal ein paar Euronen im Abfall.
> Wir können doch alle einen Stopperknoten binden und warum machen wir es dann nicht? Stopperknoten, Perle, Perle, Stopperknoten. Die Perlen kann ich immer wieder verwenden und wenn der Stopperknoten sich verschiebt, dann wird ein zweiter davor und dahinter gesetzt.
> In den letzten Jahren wurden so viele Nubsies gekauft, z.B. die ganzen Korum Teile für die Feederei. Braucht man das wirklich alles?
> Wie ist Eure Meinung zu dem Thema?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



„Braucht man das wirklich alles?”.

Gute Frage, die Antwort ist einfach: nein, „brauchen tut man” wenig, sehr wenig.
Wahrer Luxus kaan auch darin bestehen, sich auf das Notwendigste zu reduzieren und dies dann aber in hochwertiger, langlebiger und evtl. reparabler Ausführung zu besitzen oder zur Verfügung zu haben. Bei mir funkt allerdings die Neugier, der Spieltrieb dazwischen: ich probiere gerne dies oder jenes aus. Mal mit viel „Nubsies”, mal ganz einfache Montagen wie mein hoffentlich schon bald legendäres „Phlegma-Rig”*.

Immerhin versuche ich neuerdings, ausbeuterischen und kriminellen Regimes nicht zu viel Tackle (und anderen Kram) abzunehmen.
Der Gebrauchtkauf (sofern möglich) ist in unter diesen moralinsauren Gesichtspunkten betrachtet ohnehin erste Wahl beim Angelgerätekauf.

PS: Stopperknoten und Perlen mag ich persönlich nicht, Grippastops habe ich zumindest früher auch mehrfach verwendet.


*) sorry, der Spaß mußte sein


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Also bei mir landen die nicht im Müll, ich ziehe die Grippa nach dem Angeln Zuhause wieder auf, geht problemlos.
> 
> Tight lines


Das ist eine Überlegung wert. Da muss ich mal drauf rumdenken.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Gouda-Liebhaber und Glückwunsch zum Posenpaket, lieber Ti-it !
> Ist die Light-Feeder eine aus der ersten Serie von Drennan? Davon habe ich die Medium-Feeder und bei der vermisse ich etwas Rückgrat bei der Döbelei.


Müsste die erste Serie sein. 




Ja hatte auch ordentlich zu tun, da mir der Döbel wieder mal ans Ufer in die Seerosen entwich. Sah ihn eigtl schon verloren(widerhakenlos). Aber auf Spannung gehalten pflügte sich der Kerl da selbst wieder raus. Die 0,17er Chameleon hielt wieder mal stand. Aber ich gebe dir recht, Georg. Eigtl ist die eher was für Plötz etc. 
Was ich die letzten Male noch feststellen konnte. Im Winter ohne Ufervegetation ist 10ft optimal. Aktuell bevorzuge ich 11ft oder gar länger. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Kapselrolle an der Bolo, macht das Sinn?


Für mich eher nicht, weil ich zum einen den Schnurablauf als grottig empfinde, und zum anderen die Dinger allgemein nicht mag.
Dürfte also im Grunde, wie fast immer, ne Geschmacksfrage sein.


Tricast schrieb:


> Die Knappen von der Insel haben gerne die Kapsel für Trotting genommen und auch an der Matchrute wurde die viel eingesetzt.


In den 70ern hat man die oft an Matchruten gesehen, was ich allerdings auch damals schon nicht wirklich verstanden habe.


Dace schrieb:


> Ich kenne Angler, die haben an der 8 m schwarzen Bolo eine schwarze Centrepin und angeln damit auf Barben,


Das macht auch Sinn und Spaß. Trotzden verzichte ich da lieber auf die Pin und fische mit 5 oder 6m Ruten und Statio - ich bin halt alt und faul... .


----------



## Dace

Einfach mal zur Entspanng, schön gemacht: Die Rute


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist eine Überlegung wert. Da muss ich mal drauf rumdenken.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Geht mit der guten alten Nähnadel!

Oder auch den dünnen Stahldraht-Schlaufen direkt wieder beim Abnehmen, auf denen die manchmal verkauft wurden.

Zum selbstgebunden, ich muss mal mit dicker Geflechtschnur ~0,20mm wieder ein bischen üben, die JB-X4 bindet sich eigentlich hervorragend.

Längst nicht jede Geflechtschnur ist nett im binden und Knoten halten ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Einfach mal zur Entspanng, schön gemacht: Die Rute


Dein Link ist verrutscht, mal korrigiert. (Sofern das wirklich der gewünschte Film ist)






Ich sinniere schon länger an einer schönen naturalen Farbe , mit der man dem profanen anthazit CFK ein komplett anderes Aussehen geben kann.

Also einer dritten Farbe neben dem unabwendbar wichtigen Grüntarn'en und Grautarn'en.
Ein hell-Bambusartiger Ton, nett freundlich, nicht ganz so fade, schöner als das lackierte grelle Orangebraun der Gesplissten, weit schöner als das GFK-rehbraun

Die grellen Farben von leuchtgelb bis leichtorange oder etwas dunkler hatte ich schon Ende der 70er Jahre, Shakespeare war da sehr fortschrittlich ... 
Deswegen habe ich sehr schnell mit dem Rutenumbauen angefangen und alle mattschwarz gemacht, mit deutlich positiven Auswirkungen am Wasser. 
Wobei das bei einer 6m GFK Telerute ala heutige Bolo schon richtig Arbeit war mit alles abschleifen und neu lackieren.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oder auch den dünnen Stahldraht-Schlaufen direkt beim Abnehmen, auf denen die manchmal verkauft wurden.



Genau, ich nehme immer so ein leeres Stahldrahtschlaufengebinde und fädel sie dann unter Zuhilfenahme einer Lupenlampe solange wieder auf, dis das Ding wieder voll ist.

#Video: Funktioniert jetzt, war irgendetwas nicht mitkopiert worden.


Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Geht mit der guten alten Nähnadel!
> 
> Oder auch den dünnen Stahldraht-Schlaufen direkt wieder beim Abnehmen, auf denen die manchmal verkauft wurden.


Oder wenn du beides kombinieren kannst, wird es perfekt. Bei einer Nähnadel das Öhr mit dem Dremel öffnen und dann den alten Stopper wieder auf die Drahtschlaufe ziehen. 








Nähnadel könnte noch etwas feiner sein, mal schauen wo meine Holde die versteckt hat.


----------



## geomas

Die erste Angelsession ist durch, habe es wieder mit der Cralusso Light Rocket (Waggler-Pose) versucht. 
Die Fische bissen sehr gut im Dauernieselregen, leider war die Größe eher ausbaufähig. Der Hakenköder Breadpunch lief besser als Dosenmais. 
Aus Neugier habe ich sogar kurz die sehr lange 7+1gr-Ausführung angetestet - die machte sich prima.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zwei Dinge ihr Bub*innen:
1. Ich bin auf den YouTube Kanal. FeedingSteven gestoßen wo ein junger Brite sich mit einer wilden Möwe anfreundet. Ich musste dabei öfter an unsere wilde Möwe geomas denken.
2. Ich bin heute auf Hähnchenfrühstücksfleisch von Tulip gestoßen. Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? Ich überlege morgen seriös Mal den Döbeln auf den Schuppenpelz zu rücken und habe ein Döschen mitgenommen


----------



## Tikey0815

Gibt jetzt Bifi als Veggie Snack  wer weiß ob die zum Fischen nicht nützlich sind


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei einer Nähnadel das Öhr mit dem Dremel öffnen


braucht man nicht unbedingt, die gibt es auch so für ein paar Cent schon zu kaufen, habe welche hier finde sie gerade nicht, haben einen Bestimmten Namen die die Dinger.

gefunden, die sind sehr Dünn


----------



## Thomas.

alle die am Wasser sind und waren ein Herzliches Petri
so Ich war heute auch widere mit daci7  los, wie immer Top, ich mache es kurz (lang macht nachher daci7  )
1x Nimm 2 Lachgummi Döbel, Köder lag keine 5min




1x Cilli Tulip Döbel


----------



## Kochtopf

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gibt jetzt Bifi als Veggie Snack  wer weiß ob die zum Fischen nicht nützlich sind


Naja in grauer Vorzeit sollen Fäkalien als Groundbait genutzt worden sein, insofern könnte das funzen


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gibt jetzt Bifi als Veggie Snack  wer weiß ob die zum Fischen nicht nützlich sind


Graskarpfen könnten gehen, die sind doch auch Vegetarier


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auf Hähnchenfrühstücksfleisch von Tulip gestoßen. Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? Ich überlege morgen seriös Mal den Döbeln auf den Schuppenpelz zu rücken und habe ein Döschen mitgenommen


Katzenfutter mit Huhn habe ich schon einige Döbel mit gefangen, das selbe mit Fisch ging nix, ich würde darauf wetten das es mit dem Hähnchenfrühstücksfleisch klappt.
Petri schon mal im voraus


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> alle die am Wasser sind und waren ein Herzliches Petri
> so Ich war heute auch widere mit daci7  los, wie immer Top, ich mache es kurz (lang macht nachher daci7  )
> 1x Nimm 2 Lachgummi Döbel, Köder lag keine 5min
> Anhang anzeigen 411862
> 
> 1x Cilli Tulip Döbel
> Anhang anzeigen 411863


Ja, von wegen Kollege! 
Heute schaff ich nichts mit lang-lang erzählen 
Wie Thomas treffend zusammenfasst war es mal wieder top!
Meine Wenigkeit hat zwei Hechte zwischen 70 und 80 sowie einen Currytulip-Döbel und mindestens zwei verka**te Bisse auf Breadpunch zu melden.
Das Döbelfischen war gefühlt zäher als sonst, kam aber dann auch in Fahrt.
Mit den Monsterbarschen hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen und irgendwann schaff ich das auchnoch zwischen den zweihunderdrölfzig 70er bis Mitte 80er Fritten die dicke Mama raus zu zaubern!







Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Mit den Monsterbarschen hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen und irgendwann schaff ich das auchnoch


haha, als ich das Biest morgens gesehene habe und fragte ob er das Mörderteil gesehen hat schaute er mich an als ob ich nicht alle Tassen im Schrank habe,
zum ende unseres Angeltages als die Klamotten schon alle im Auto verstaut waren gingen wir auf eine letzte Zichte auf die Brücke, er wollte eigentlich heute die Spine schwingen, ich sagte mach doch noch ein paar würfe, Er nee muss zu Frauchen, 30sec. später schwamm Bruno Barsch vorbei, so schnell habe ich noch nie einen rennen gesehen um eine Rute zu holen und aus 3-4 würfe wurden 30-40


----------



## Kochtopf

Früher™ schrieb, ich glaube es war unser Minimax, dass er sein Tulip über Nacht zum antrocknen in den Kühlschrank stellen würde. Nachdem ich die Dose mit Hähnchentulip öffnete kam mir bereits die Sutsche entgegen und mir kamen diese Worte in den Sinn. Dies sollte der Plan in dieser  sehr öligen Angelegenheit sein - aber Catinka hatte dankenswerterweise Interesse, die notwendigen Reinigungsarbeiten zeitnah durchzuführen



Aus seiner Rüstung befreit blobbte dieses... _Ding _auf den Teller und war mit seiner fleischfarbigen Eintönigkeit schon ein fast obszönes Abbild von Tulip, dieses... _Ding _verhält sich zu Tulip wie Pornografie zu echtem Sex, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.




Die, nur so halb gleichgroßen Würfel sind nun ausgebreitet, ich kann die Konsistenz nicht beschreiben... Als ob man Leberkäsebrät im Kochtopf angegart hat oder so. Bin skeptisch ob Haken funktionieren und sehe dies als Fall für meine Meat Screws aus dem Hause Drennan. In Ermangelung von Curry habe ich die Würfel noch mit Knoblauchgranulat bestreut und das ganze. hundesicher im Kühlschrank verstaut. Überzeugt bin ich nicht und ich hoffe, niemals in eine Situation zu kommen, in der ich das tatsächlich essen müsste... Aber ich gebe alles und freue mich auf lauschige Regenstunden am Wasser


----------



## Kochtopf

Und natürlich herzliches Petri zu den wunderschönen Mannsbildern mit großen Fischen daci7 und Thomas. Toll was ihr rausholt!


----------



## Thomas.

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Früher™ schrieb, ich glaube es war unser Minimax, dass er sein Tulip über Nacht zum antrocknen in den Kühlschrank stellen würde. Nachdem ich die Dose mit Hähnchentulip öffnete kam mir bereits die Sutsche entgegen und mir kamen diese Worte in den Sinn. Dies sollte der Plan in dieser  sehr öligen Angelegenheit sein - aber Catinka hatte dankenswerterweise Interesse, die notwendigen Reinigungsarbeiten zeitnah durchzuführen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411878
> 
> Aus seiner Rüstung befreit blobbte dieses... _Ding _auf den Teller und war mit seiner fleischfarbigen Eintönigkeit schon ein fast obszönes Abbild von Tulip, dieses... _Ding _verhält sich zu Tulip wie Pornografie zu echtem Sex, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411879
> 
> 
> Die, nur so halb gleichgroßen Würfel sind nun ausgebreitet, ich kann die Konsistenz nicht beschreiben... Als ob man Leberkäsebrät im Kochtopf angegart hat oder so. Bin skeptisch ob Haken funktionieren und sehe dies als Fall für meine Meat Screws aus dem Hause Drennan. In Ermangelung von Curry habe ich die Würfel noch mit Knoblauchgranulat bestreut und das ganze. hundesicher im Kühlschrank verstaut. Überzeugt bin ich nicht und ich hoffe, niemals in eine Situation zu kommen, in der ich das tatsächlich essen müsste... Aber ich gebe alles und freue mich auf lauschige Regenstunden am Wasser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411881


appetitlich sieht anders aus, aber du musst es ja nicht essen(hoffe ich) , wenn das Zeugs zu weich sein sollte würde ich es mit einer Ködernadel durchziehen und im Hakenbogen einen Grashalm oder was auch immer an Grünzeug legen, klappt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein solides Petri dem neuen Dream-Team im fernen Westen - danke für Eure launigen Berichte vom Dickfischflüßchen!!

Ähmm, ja, also Hähnchentulip würde ich von meiner persönlichen Speisekarte streichen wollen. Danke für die Vorstellung dieser Substanz, lieber Sör Alex.
Ich hatte irgendwann im Winter einen Karton indischer Gewürze gekauft, aber noch nicht großflächig eingesetzt. Sollte ich vielleicht mal tun.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend bin ich zweigleisig gefahren - einmal mit der futuristisch anmutenden Cralusso Light Rocket-Pose an der S7 Posenrute, dann deutlich traditioneller (siehe Bild). Beides hat gut funktioniert. Es fanden sich etliche Plötz, ein paar Ukelei und eine lütte Güster an Land wieder. Breadpunch, Dosenmais und Caster/Made lockten sie an den Haken. Der Wind war recht stark, da hätte ich mit den sonst bevorzugten zierlichen Posen alt ausgesehen.
An die Intrepid-Float-Rute kommt demnächst wohl auch ein Waggler, vermutlich ein älteres „Bodied-Waggler”-Modell.


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Heil an euch daci7 und Thomas. 

Nach ein paar Carboneinsätzen war mir heute mal wieder nach Glasfaser. Köder war heute auch ganz klassisch der Wurm.















Gruß und allen ein schönes, fischreiches Wochenende!
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde und ein dickes Petri Heil Danke für die tollen Fische und Berichte,
vorallem an das Dream Team @daci und Thomas. aus dem Westen das lesen macht echt Freude, Glückwunsch an die Tackle Neuerwerbungen da hast du dir ja ein schönes Stöckchen gegönnt skyduck
aber auch alle Berichte der anderen dafür

geomas deine Posenangelei motiviert mich auch wieder, irgendwie ist bei mir zur Zeit ein wenig die Luft raus (zuviel Arbeit und auch sonst zuviel Stress) aber das Board baut auf 



geomas schrieb:


> Exner „Lola” Waggler. Ich hatte die Pose so ausgebleit, daß sie eine Stufe tiefer im Wasser stand. Auf dem Foto liegt das Bißanzeigeschrot auf.



Der Waggler gefällt mir für sowas bin ich zu haben, schön mit der Pose zwischen den Seerosen



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nähnadel könnte noch etwas feiner sein, mal schauen wo meine Holde die versteckt hat.



da komm ich auf eine Idee irgendwo liegt noch eine Mini Häkelnadel meiner Mom (Gott hab sie seelig) die funktioniert bestimmt auch, bislang habe ich die alten Stopper auch immer entsorgt.



Dace schrieb:


> Einfach mal zur Entspanng, schön gemacht: Die Rute



Danke einfach ein Träumchen  



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja in grauer Vorzeit sollen Fäkalien als Groundbait genutzt worden sein, insofern könnte das funzen



Was heißt in grauer Vorzeit, bis vor 15 Jahren war bei uns die Entwässerung durch ein Rohr in die Jeetzel noch Standart was da an Fisch war ist unglaublich von kleinen Rotaugen bis zu Karpfen von bis zu 40 Pfund, der Platz beim Rohr war ein Fischgarant.
Aber das war nur ein Platz um mal was an der Angel zu haben...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> braucht man nicht unbedingt, die gibt es auch so für ein paar Cent schon zu kaufen, habe welche hier finde sie gerade nicht, haben einen Bestimmten Namen die die Dinger.
> 
> gefunden, die sind sehr Dünn
> Anhang anzeigen 411861


Zaubernadel heißen die Dinger, ich habe die vom Kurzwaren Regal bei Rewe


----------



## PirschHirsch

Tricast schrieb:


> Durch ein Bild von Georg bin ich ins Grübeln gekommen. Er hatte zwei Silikonstopper auf der Schnur und dazwischen den Waggler. Auch ich verwende gerne und viel die Silikonstopper in den unterschiedlichsten Formen und Größen und sogar die Drennan Grippa Stops.
> Nun hat es mich schon immer geärgert, wenn ich eine Montage abgebaut oder umgebaut habe das die Stopper in den Müll wanderten. Schnell waren mal ein paar Euronen im Abfall.



Aufgezogene Gummistopper (also diese Gummi-Klumpen) lassen sich auch wieder zwecks Mehrfach-Verwendung abziehen - dazu knote man ein Stück Mono an das Ende der Hauptschnur:

Einfach einen lockeren Überhandknoten in die Hauptschnur legen, das andere Schnurende durch, Knoten fest zuziehen. Dann den Stopper von der Hauptschnur auf dieses Mono-Stück runterschieben und fertig.

Beim Drüberschieben des Stoppers klappt sich das durchgeschobene Schnurende um und wird gegen Rausrutschen aus dem ÜH-Knoten gesichert. Trotzdem die Schnur anfeuchten und vorsichtig schieben, natürlich.

Dann hat man den Stopper auf dem extra Mono-Stück zwecks Lagerung und bekommt ihn mit der geschilderten Methode auch andersrum wieder auf die Hauptschnur.

*Wichtig*:

*Der ÜH-Knoten muss immer in die Schnur gebunden werden, auf der sich der Stopper befindet - sonst funktioniert es nicht (= das durchgeschobene Schnurende wird dann aus dem ÜH-Knoten rausgezogen).

Andersrum muss* *der ÜH-Knoten also in das Ende des Lagerungsmono-Stücks gebunden werden, wenn der Stopper wieder zurück auf die Hauptschnur soll.*

Erleichtert wird das Ganze, wenn Hauptschnur und Draufzieh-Monostück ungefähr den gleichen Durchmesser haben.

Eine Verbalbeschreibung der Methode ist irgendwie etwas doof - ich hoffe, man versteht, was ich damit meine. Drum nochmal in Kurzform:

1. Gummistopper gen Hauptschnur-Ende schieben.
2. Lockeren Überhandknoten ins Hauptschnur-Ende legen.
3. Das Stück Lagerungs-Mono durch das Auge des ÜH-Knotens schieben.
4. ÜH-Knoten kräftig festziehen.
5. Hauptschnur-Ende und Lagerungsmono-Stück samt Knoten anfeuchten.
6. Stopper über den Knoten hinweg vorsichtig auf das Lagerungsmono-Stück schieben (dessen Ende wird dabei automatisch am ÜH-Knoten um 180° umgeknickt).

Das Lagerungsmono-Stück am besten nicht zu kurz wählen, dann kann man es ebenfalls mehrfach verwenden: Nach Vollzug wird das Endstück mit dem ÜH-Knoten ja jedes Mal abgeschnitten.

Der einzige Müll ist dann ein kleines Mono-Stückchen.

Erfordert ganz zu Anfang evtl. etwas Übung, aber das gibt sich ziemlich schnell.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Ich finde es auch sehr sinnvoll, wenn die Stopper nicht einfach im Müll landen, sondern mehrfach verwendet werden können - ist doch echt schade drum, wenn die an sich noch einwandfrei sind.

Als Posenstopper selbst verwende ich solche Gummistopper nicht (mehr), da mir viel zu bollig und ring-ratterig. Wohl aber zum Inline-Olivetten-Abstoppen bei durchgebundenen Posenmontagen, als Leger Stop bei leichten Schrot-Seitenarmen mit kleinem Laufwirbel usw.

Als Stopper selbst geht für mich nichts über den guten alten Faden plus Perle - schlanker/eleganter geht IMO nicht.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aus seiner Rüstung befreit blobbte dieses... _Ding _auf den Teller



Tulip-Rausflutschsound finde ich auch immer etwas seltsam. Der Stuff klingt dabei wie der Blob und sieht auch farblich wie dieser aus, ist aber halt nicht-amorph.

Man könnte echt meinen, da wurde gezielt was Feuchtes aus dem All mit ner Überdosis Mondamin versetzt und dann abgefüllt, um nach dem Rausschälen einen freistehenden Wabbeltanz zur Ergötzung geneigten Publikums zu ermöglichen.

Modern-abstrakte Lebensmittelkunst via Fleischabfall-Verwerterlizenz. Maximal-minimalistische Perversion im Blechkleide. Nicht rasant, aber provokant.

Zwar kein Fettfleck, aber immerhin ein Gleitsülzen-Quader mit eingebautem Vakuum-Überwindungsgeräusch. Will nicht raus, muss aber trotzdem. Ein Feldzug wider die Ansaug-Penetranz in einem archaischen Duell der Urkräfte*.

So muss es sich auch in etwa angehört haben, als der Kinski dareinst - nach eigenen Angaben - einen mächtigen Hals-Abszess auf einmal ausspie, um wieder Durchzug im Anfallröhrrachen zu schaffen.

Chlpflpp.

Zum Glück kann Frühstücksfleisch hernach nicht brüllen - wäre ja noch schöner.

Es sei denn, man setzt vor der Am-Stück-Präsentation in einer gut gekühlten Galerie noch ein unsichtbares Funk-Lautsprechermodul ein, das sich nähernde Interpretationswillige nach Lichtschranken-Durchschreiten jeweils überdeutlich vernehmbar mit "Du dumme Sau!" begrüßt.

Zum Angeln natürlich untauglich - aber auf dem Kunstmarkt wurde schon mit debilerem Bullshit sattsam Kohle gemacht. Vielleicht mal nen Versuch wert, wenn die Kasse gerade klamm ist.

__________________________________________________________________________________________

*PS:

Wenn das Zeug trotz Dosen-Verbeuldrück und Bodenklopf ums Verrecken nicht zeitnah den Abgang machen will, gibt es eben Kaiserschnitt per Bolzenschneider - dann hat sich das.

Ich liebe meinen CoBolt auch in dieser Hinsicht. Ein trefflicher Hitman für allerlei gordische Angelknoten. Da geht's fürbaß.


----------



## Tricast

Man lernt nie aus, egal wie alt man wird. Werde mir solche Nadeln besorgen um die Silikonstopper wieder auffädeln zu können. Finde die Idee ausgesprochen gut.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ti-it

Tricast schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus, egal wie alt man wird. Werde mir solche Nadeln besorgen um die Silikonstopper wieder auffädeln zu können. Finde die Idee ausgesprochen gut.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Die Nadeln funktionieren übrigens auch hervorragend als Ködernadel.

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Ich kenne Angler, die haben an der 8 m schwarzen Bolo eine schwarze Centrepin und angeln damit auf Barben, und zwar erfolgreich! Das wäre doch mal eine Herausforderung ...



Ich denke da ist ein Herr Dr. gemeint der sehr erfolgreich auf Barben unterwegs ist.  Vor ich glaube es sind jetzt schon 2 Jahre hab ich ihn mal mit Schlitten für Futterkörbe versorgt und seitdem nix mehr gehört. Als dank dafür hat er mir freundlciherweise ein älteres Buch geschenkt.
Die Vorgehensweise die er da an den Taglegt ist schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Finke20

Moin liebe Ükels,
ein dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen, es sind wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen worden.



Tricast schrieb:


> Werde mir solche Nadeln besorgen



Also bei weichen Silikonstopper nehme ich dafür eine Boilienadel geht recht gut. Mit dem einknoten in die Schnur stell ich mich ein wenig dämlig an .
Bei festen Gummistopper ziehe ich es mit einer dünnen Nadel zu Haus auf.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Kann hier momentan nicht viel beitragen da ich immernoch auf Stachelritter unterwegs bin, unter der woche sogar mit der Tonkin und Mitchell 410.
Durch das sehr klare Wasser ist Friedfisch sehr schwierig geworden bzw große Friedfische. Beim durchfahren des Flusses mit dem Kanu konnte ich nur vereinzelt Aitel sehen und auch die abgelegte Kamera am Grund brachte nicht viel Fisch vor die Linse. Es wird wohl langsam Zeit die tieferen Bereiche des Flusses aufzusuchen und hier einen Versuch zu starten.


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Sag' mal Bescheid, wenn du eine Alternative gefunden hast. Mir ist es bis jetzt nicht gelungen.
> Die hiesigen Produkte kommen alle aus der gleichen Fabrik Danish Crown. Auf dem Foto ist einmal Tulip und das Aldi-Frühstücksfleisch zu sehen. Das von Aldi hat sogar noch 1% mehr Fleischanteil.


Gestern mal ein anderes Früli getestet. Kann ich allerdings nur davon abraten. 
1. Sehr feine weiche Konsistenz
2. Schwimmt auf der Oberfläche







Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich denke da ist ein Herr Dr. gemeint der sehr erfolgreich auf Barben unterwegs ist.



Ja, es ist der Doktor, hier ein Video dazu Bolo-Barben

Der hat mal für Interessierte Barbenangler Barbentreffen organisiert. Neben anderen bekannten Anglern waren wir auch mal dabei. Eine recht informative Veranstaltung mit Angelgerät und Vorträgen.

Momentan ist es etwas ruhiger geworden, so mein Eindruck.


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Schwimmt auf der Oberfläche



Danke für Info Ti-it

Das Schwimmen ist interssant, die weiche Konsistenz würde mich nicht stören. Aber ich werde es hier in meiner Region wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen können.


Tight lines


----------



## Kochtopf

Ti-it schrieb:


> Gestern mal ein anderes Früli getestet. Kann ich allerdings nur davon abraten.
> 1. Sehr feine weiche Konsistenz
> 2. Schwimmt auf der Oberfläche
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411911
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Das gab es bei meiner alten Strecke an der Tanke und ich stimme dir voll zu. Aber da es da auch Toastbrot gab war es als Teigzutat nicht zu verachten


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Ja, es ist der Doktor, hier ein Video dazu Bolo-Barben
> 
> Der hat mal für Interessierte Barbenangler Barbentreffen organisiert. Neben anderen bekannten Anglern waren wir auch mal dabei. Eine recht informative Veranstaltung mit Angelgerät und Vorträgen.
> 
> Momentan ist es etwas ruhiger geworden, so mein Eindruck.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Mittlerweile macht er Korum Werbung 






Aber ja interessante Methode. Konnte die Ruhrstrecke leider nie beangeln da die Gastkarten dort sehr kastriert sind.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Konnte die Ruhrstrecke leider nie beangeln da die Gastkarten dort sehr kastriert sind.



Wir haben an der Strecke noch zu Zeiten geangelt, als man auf der Henrichsütte noch Stahl kochte. Da konnte gut über die alte Kosterbrücke auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite auf das Ufer gelangen und die Buhnen alle befischen. Eine klasse Döbelstrecke zu der Zeit, Barben waren nicht dabei.

Ob die Seite der Ruhr überhaupt noch fischbar ist, entzieht meiner Kenntnis. Aber ansonsten ist es so, dass man als Gast sehr eingeschränkt ist aber dass man die Barben da auch fangen kann. Die Strecke liegt direkt an einem Spazierweg.


Tight lines


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo miteinander,
allen die ber die Woche am Wasser waren wünsche ich ein herzliches Petri.
Gestern habe ich es auch mal ans Wasser geschaft. Es ging an einen unserer Teiche. Zielfisch war der Karpfen.
Als Ruten war eine Eigenbau Sportex Karpfenrute mit 3,6om und 2 3/4lbs., sowie eine alte Sportex Black Arrow in 3,60m und 80gr. Wurfgewicht.  Meine obligatorische Aalstippe war als 3Rute zum Zeitvetreib auch wieder dabei. Als Rollen dienten 2 Anaconda Magic IV Runner.
Montage bestand aus 18lb Drennan Carp Silk, Haken Drennan Super Spezialist Gr.4 und als Köder dienten 20er Nash Boilies Squid and Krill.













	

		
			
		

		
	
 Den ersten Biß konnte ich um 21.45 Uhr nicht verwerten, der Karpfen wurde den Haken wieder los. Nächste Biß war dann um 1.15 Uhr, dieser Karpfen flüchtete gleich in einem im Wasser liegenden Baum. Schnurbruch und ziemlich frustriert packte ich ein und ging dann schlafen.
An der Stippe war nur mal kurz genuckel und das war es dann auch, der Franzose läßt grüßen.
Eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend wieder los, aber irgendwie muß ich falsch gesessen habe. Hüftschmerzen und das Gefühl ich brauche einen neuen Stuhl, der alte ist durchgesessen.
Ach ja, angefüttert habe ich mit einem Gemisch aus Grundfutter, Mais, Weizen, Hanf, Forelli und ganzen sowie zerkleinerten Boilies.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Wir haben an der Strecke noch zu Zeiten geangelt, als man auf der Henrichsütte noch Stahl kochte. Da konnte gut über die alte Kosterbrücke auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite auf das Ufer gelangen und die Buhnen alle befischen. Eine klasse Döbelstrecke zu der Zeit, Barben waren nicht dabei.
> 
> Ob die Seite der Ruhr überhaupt noch fischbar ist, entzieht meiner Kenntnis. Aber ansonsten ist es so, dass man als Gast sehr eingeschränkt ist aber dass man die Barben da auch fangen kann. Die Strecke liegt direkt an einem Spazierweg.
> 
> 
> Tiight lines


Nur noch Vereinsmitglieder, die haben alle Strecken rausgenommen in den letzten Jahren, nur noch ein Stück nach dem Wehr bis Grenze Dahlhausen war noch befischbar und nur auf der Leinpfad Seite. Da sind auch ein zwei schöne Stellen bei Aber man sitzt direkt am Weg und bei gutem Wetter Volk ohne Ende , teiweise auch zum plantschen


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Berichte allerorten!

Am Abend war ich kurz am Wasser, dem scharfen Wind mit Pose trotzend (öfters Böen von locker über 6 Beaufort). 
Auf Breadpunch gab es etliche Plötz, zumeist klein (heute Vormittag immerhin ein 28er Exemplar). Auf Caster/Made ebenfalls.
Habe nach ner Weile ein Maiskorn angeboten und wurde mit einem ordentlichen Brassen belohnt, den ich unter den Augen interessierter Mitbürger landete. Der könnte gute 50cm gehabt haben, ein schöner Fisch. Als Rute diente eine alte Daiwa-Matche (die mit lackiertem Korkgriff).





Der klassische Bodied Waggler machte sich gut. Die Exner-Pose war bei den aktuellen Bedingungen weniger gut sichtbar.
(Foto vorm Zusammenpacken, die Exner-Pose war an der Billig-Bolo montiert, die ich heute Abend nur ganz kurz gefischt habe)





Ausgebleit habe ich den Waggler nicht zu fein. Bisse auch von superwinzigen Plötz waren gut zu erkennen.





Die Stare waren am Abend dann zu schnell für die Kamera im Telefon.​


----------



## skyduck

Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert, der Haussee kann alles doch noch mehr…


----------



## Finke20

Petri skyduck, schöne Schleie.

Ich vermisse unseren Minimax im Ückel, der gute hat ja gefühlt schon eine Ewigkeit hier nichts geschrieben.
Mini ist alles in Ordnung bei dir, ich mach mir ein wenig sorgen .


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck dickes Petri

Da ist man mal ohne Angel unterwegs und dan sowas vor der Tür


----------



## Skott

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert, der Haussee kann alles doch noch mehr…
> Anhang anzeigen 411982


Ein dickes PETRI zu dem Traumfisch, lieber Dirk!
Du hast dich ja sehr schnell eingelebt in MS


----------



## glgl

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert, der Haussee kann alles doch noch mehr…
> Anhang anzeigen 411982



Immer wieder schön anzusehen… leider habe ich sie viel zu selten live in der Hand gehabt, ich glaube ich hatte keine zehn all meinen Jahren….aber wenigstens eine richtig große…

PETRI!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Ja, es ist der Doktor, hier ein Video dazu Bolo-Barben
> 
> Der hat mal für Interessierte Barbenangler Barbentreffen organisiert. Neben anderen bekannten Anglern waren wir auch mal dabei. Eine recht informative Veranstaltung mit Angelgerät und Vorträgen.
> 
> Momentan ist es etwas ruhiger geworden, so mein Eindruck.
> 
> 
> Tight lines



Das hatte ich gelesen und wäre sicherlich interessant gewesen doch ob man als nicht so bekannter Angler bzw Nichtmitglied dieses Forum daran teilnehmen hätte dürften war die Frage. Da ich doch gerne auch mal meine Meinung sage, in letzter Zeit her weniger, und eine etwas andere Denkweise an den Tag legt was Montagen und vorgehensweise angeht ist es immer etwas schwierig von anderen ernst genommen zu werden. Bei vielen Sachen wird einfach der Kreis stehts klein gehalten und das finde ich nicht immer so schön. Erfahrungen sind eben auch dazu da um sie mit anderen zu teilen und sein Wissen so selbst zu erweitern.

Wie sagte man zu mir in der Lehre: 
Du hast einen Beruf gelernt wo die stehts lernen musst den die Technik verändert sich stetig, wer sich nicht anpasst fällt irgendwann hinten runter.


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> wäre sicherlich interessant gewesen doch ob man als nicht so bekannter Angler bzw Nichtmitglied dieses Forum daran teilnehmen hätte dürften war die Frage



Das Spezialisten zunächst kleine Zirkel bilden, ist eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich, das hat schon von je her gegeben und wird es auch weiter geben.

Die Frage ist, was entsteht daraus. Bleibt es ein loses Treffen, bildet sich ein geschlossener Kreis  oder partizipieren irgendwann viele Angler mehr davon zum Beispiel.

Nach welchen Kriterien die Einladung in diesem Fall erfolgt(e) und wie hoch ein "Bekanntheitsgrad" erforderlich war, um bei diesem Treffen dabei zu sein, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Wir durften einmal dabei sein.


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Petri liebe Mitükel,

Eigentlich wollte ich gestern abend zum Haus-See aber es war so stürmisch, dass ich mich kurzfristig entschloss meinen Schweinehund zu trotzen und  ganz gegen meine Gewohnheiten heute um halb fünf aufzustehen um zum Haus-See zu gehen.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur, wie üblich, die beiden Sphere mitnehmen aber Abends habe ich noch ein paar Videos übers Schleienangeln gesehen, also habe ich morgens noch eben die Acolyte, die fertig montiert in der Ecke stand, mit untern Arm geklemmt.

Der Morgen war echt klasse und ich muss wohl doch mal öfter meinen Gewohnheiten trotzen und einen Frühansitz machen.

Gefischt habe ich mit 3 Ruten

die Sphere bomb mit kleinen Körbchen und Maden, Die Sphere Feeder mit 30g Methodkorb und  8 mm Wafter und eben die Matchrute mit Waggler ca. 5m vom Ufer entfernt mit 2 Mistwürmchen und einem Maiskorn am 8er Haken.







Das Ergebnis war echt interessant. Die Bomb brachte auf kurzer Entfernung kontinuierlich Bisse auf die 5-6 Maden am 10er Haken. Wegen dem vielen Kraut bin ich mittlerweile bei 1m Vorfach und Durchlaufkorb gelandet, dass klappt ganz gut. Aber trotz der vielen Maden und des recht großen Hakens kamen auf dieser Rute nur wirklich lütte Fischchen ans Band











Die Sphere Feeder brachte etwas weniger Bisse aber trotzdem für die 8mm Köder ungewöhnlich viele. Dort kamen ausschließlich Güster oder Brassen bis max. 30 cm. Leider war die Bissausbeute zu Beginn absolut unterirdisch. Ich habe dann 16er Haken montiert mit einem Maiskorn und einen drittel Wafter als Art Stopper davor. Das sah zwar alles sehr strack aus hat aber ab da alle Fische zuverlässig gehakt.
















Das interessantes dabei war, dass sich die beiden Ruten immer in Intervallen abwechselten was die Frequenz betraf, nie lief es an beiden gleichzeitig stark.

Alles in allen sind es wohl um die 40 Fische gewesen. An der bomb Rotaugen, Minibrüstern und Ükel, an der Feedr halt nur Brassen und Güstern.

die Pose haben ich wie gesagt so ca. 5m entfernt vom Ufer gelegt, da der Boden überall verkrautet ist, habe ich kurz über Grund gefischt und nicht aufgelegt. ab ca. 08:00 Uhr gab es immer wieder Aktivität am Futterplatz (angefüttert mit Pellets, Mais, Wurmerde und irgend son halibut Methodfeeder Futter). Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich schon Tincas waren oder die Kleinis rumspielten. Die ersten zwei Bisse konnte ich auf jeden Fall nicht verwandeln, der Haken war jedes mal leer. 
Der dritte Biss hob dann die Pose hoch und zog dann aber direkt voll ab. Der Anschlag saß perfekt und die Acolyte konnte endlich ihren ersten schönen Fisch drillen und mich von ihren Kauf überzeugen. 

Ich habe mich gefreut wie blöd, meine erste Schleie seit bestimmt 6 Jahren (die eine in dem Urlaub auf den Birkenhof mit Teich der sich als Karpfenpuff erwies mal abgesehen).






Eigentlich ist die Stelle da ideal für, gerade jetzt mit dem Kraut, ich bin mal gespannt ob es irgendwann noch weitere Exemplare zu überlisten gibt. (BTW. man munkelt auch von Giebelfängen am Haus-See)

Auf jeden Fall war es ein rundum schöner Angeltag.


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Stachelschweinposen, schöne Allrounderposen sind das für mich.







Mit dem Allroundgedanken bist du nicht allein, Roland. Bill Watson schrieb im Floatmaker's Manual, dass trotz des enormen Vergnügens, welches er bei der Herstellung aller Arten von Posen hat, es absolut keine Schwierigkeit für ihn wäre, bis zum Ende seines Anglerlebens für all seine Angelarten nur Stachelschweinposen zu verwenden.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Kanten

Hab es am Freitag Abend nach dem Training meines Sohnes es tatsächlich noch ans Wasser geschafft. Leider erst um 20:00 aber immerhin (blöd war nur, dass ich nächsten Tag um 05:00 aufstehen musste, aber was will man machen...).

Bin an einen wunderschönen ordentlich großen See gefahren an dem ich bisher immer als Schneider nach Hause fuhr. Und es fing auch gleich schlecht an. Die mühsam mit Höhenkarten und google maps ausgesuchte Stelle war trotz dutzender Verbotsschilder von der Party-Dorfjugend belegt. Für lange Diskussionen war keine Zeit also schnell Alternativstelle 200m weiter bezogen.

Und das war gut so. Angefüttert wurde mit liquidized bread, dass ich mit schnell lösslichen Knobi-Pellets geimpft habe.

Erst lief gar nichts, aber dann mach 45 Minuten war die Feeder Spitze plötzlich ordentlich krumm. Das erste dicke 28cm Rotauge kam mich an Land besuchen. Danach ging es Schlag auf Schlag weiter. 7 schöne Rotaugen kamen an Land. Alle (mit einer Ausnahme) zwischen 25 und 30 cm und gut im Futter. 4 durften dann auch mit nach Hause und werden zu Fischbulletten verarbeitet werden.

Interessant war, dass sie trotz gleichem Köder und gleicher Montage nur auf eine Rute beißen wollten. Selbst als ich die stellen der Ruten vertauschte. Der einzige Unterschied war, dass die Erfolgsrute einen größeren Haken hatte.

Trotz Dauer-Diskobass und nur 4 Stunden Schlaf werde ich den See (hoffentlich) bald wieder besuchen.

Hier noch ein paar der Fische:














Der hier wollte auch mit, durfte aber nicht:


----------



## geomas

Petri zur hart erarbeiteten Haussee-Tinca, was für ein schöner Fisch, lieber skyduck ! 
Und zu den vielen „Silberlingen” natürlich auch. Was für eine Acolyte hast Du Dir geholt?
Das Ändern der Hakengröße und evtl auch der Anköderungsmethode hat mir schon öfters aus Fehlbiß-Festivals herausgeholfen.

Petri auch Dir, Menemen - das sind ja blitzsaubere Plötz und die Größe als Durchschnitt stattlich! 
Was hast Du als Hakenköder benutzt? 

Sieht prima aus bei Dir, Thomas. - war das ein Tagesausflug oder machst Du da Urlaub?


----------



## geomas

Heute war Kapsel-Tag. Die DAM Fangmaschine _fühlt_ sich doppelt so groß an wie die ABU 706Mk II, und die alte 506 fühlt sich nochmals viel zierlicher an.





Ich habe mal wieder die alte Balzer Majesty Float gefischt, dazu mußte erstmal der Döbel-Proppen weichen.
Nach etwas Hin und Her habe ich mich für einen schlanken Drennan-Waggler als Ersatz entschieden.
Bei dem kann ich die Spitze wechseln.

Es gab 5 Arten auf den Dosenmais-Rest und auf Breadpunch: 
das Gros der Fänge stellten Plötz, hinzu kamen Güsterchen und Kleinbrassen, Ukelei und eine schöne Rotfeder.





Goldstück aus der Warnow
​


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zur hart erarbeiteten Haussee-Tinca, was für ein schöner Fisch, lieber skyduck !
> Und zu den vielen „Silberlingen” natürlich auch. Was für eine Acolyte hast Du Dir geholt?
> Das Ändern der Hakengröße und evtl auch der Anköderungsmethode hat mir schon öfters aus Fehlbiß-Festivals herausgeholfen.
> 
> Petri auch Dir, Menemen - das sind ja blitzsaubere Plötz und die Größe als Durchschnitt stattlich!
> Was hast Du als Hakenköder benutzt?
> 
> Sieht prima aus bei Dir, Thomas. - war das ein Tagesausflug oder machst Du da Urlaub?


Hallo Geo,

ich habe mir die Drennan Acolyte Ultra Match Rute in 13ft geholt aber tatsächlich schon im April letzten Jahres. Irgendwie hat es nie mit ihr so wirklich gepasst und sie hat außer ein paar lütten Augenrot noch nichts gesehen. Aber nun endlich und ich muss sagen, die ist echt toll. Nun da ich weiß wo und wie sie gut eingesetzt werden kann wird sie wohl öfter mal mitkommen, bzw. ich dieses Nahbereich Posenfischen weiter ausbauen.




geomas schrieb:


> Heute war Kapsel-Tag. Die DAM Fangmaschine _fühlt_ sich doppelt so groß an wie die ABU 706Mk II, und die alte 506 fühlt sich nochmals viel zierlicher an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe mal wieder die alte Balzer Majesty Float gefischt, dazu mußte erstmal der Döbel-Proppem weichen.
> Nach etwas Hin und Her habe ich mich für einen schlanken Drennan-Waggler als Ersatz entschieden.
> Bei dem kann ich die Spitze wechseln.
> 
> Es gab 5 Arten auf den Dosenmais-Rest und auf Breadpunch: das Gros der Fänge stellten Plötz, hinzu kamen Güsterchen und Kleinbrassen, Ukelei und eine schöne Rotfeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldstück aus der Warnow
> ​


Absolut geiles Foto mit der Rotfeder, sehr schön gemacht.

Und natürlich Petri!!!


----------



## Kanten

geomas schrieb:


> Petri auch Dir, @Menemen - das sind ja blitzsaubere Plötz und die Größe als Durchschnitt stattlich!
> Was hast Du als Hakenköder benutzt?


Danke. Die meisten auf ein, später dann zwei Maiskörner (stets mit 1 Made als "Hakenstopper"). Die letzte und dickste dann auf einen kleineren Dendrobena mit Mais in Kombi.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ti-it schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412046
> 
> Mit dem Allroundgedanken bist du nicht allein, Roland. Bill Watson schrieb im Floatmaker's Manual, dass trotz des enormen Vergnügens, welches er bei der Herstellung aller Arten von Posen hat, es absolut keine Schwierigkeit für ihn wäre, bis zum Ende seines Anglerlebens für all seine Angelarten nur Stachelschweinposen zu verwenden.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it



Einen wahren Goldbarren hast du da in deiner Sammlung was dafür immernoch bezahlt wird übersteigt dem Wert des Papiers.
Interessantes Buch jedenfalls wobei man mittlerweile bei YT ebenfalls schon viele Techniken daraus anschauen kann.


----------



## DUSpinner

Geomas geile Bilder die Du immer posten. Insbesondere die Rotfeder hast Du super fotografiert. Mit einer Handykamera?


----------



## Kochtopf

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Früher™ schrieb, ich glaube es war unser Minimax, dass er sein Tulip über Nacht zum antrocknen in den Kühlschrank stellen würde. Nachdem ich die Dose mit Hähnchentulip öffnete kam mir bereits die Sutsche entgegen und mir kamen diese Worte in den Sinn. Dies sollte der Plan in dieser  sehr öligen Angelegenheit sein - aber Catinka hatte dankenswerterweise Interesse, die notwendigen Reinigungsarbeiten zeitnah durchzuführen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411878
> 
> Aus seiner Rüstung befreit blobbte dieses... _Ding _auf den Teller und war mit seiner fleischfarbigen Eintönigkeit schon ein fast obszönes Abbild von Tulip, dieses... _Ding _verhält sich zu Tulip wie Pornografie zu echtem Sex, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411879
> 
> 
> Die, nur so halb gleichgroßen Würfel sind nun ausgebreitet, ich kann die Konsistenz nicht beschreiben... Als ob man Leberkäsebrät im Kochtopf angegart hat oder so. Bin skeptisch ob Haken funktionieren und sehe dies als Fall für meine Meat Screws aus dem Hause Drennan. In Ermangelung von Curry habe ich die Würfel noch mit Knoblauchgranulat bestreut und das ganze. hundesicher im Kühlschrank verstaut. Überzeugt bin ich nicht und ich hoffe, niemals in eine Situation zu kommen, in der ich das tatsächlich essen müsste... Aber ich gebe alles und freue mich auf lauschige Regenstunden am Wasser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411881


Tja, nach einem Anfall von Sofasucht habe ich mich gestern ans Wasser gemacht zum testen - Schneider Schwarz war das Ergebnis.
Die in Form gebrachten Fleischabfälle hinterließen einen zwiespältigen Eindruck - einerseits sanken sie, andererseits gab es keinen Biss drauf. Die Haltbarkeit am Haken war trotz aller Kniffe suboptimal, die gilt ebenso für die Meatscrews, wenn das Stück FF eine "Rinde" von trockener Masse aufwies (nach dem antrocknen lassen im Kühlschrank war das bei fast allen Stücken der Fall) konnten die Screws an der Stelle leidlich halt finden. Aber ich glaube ich bleibe da zukünftig lieber beim Original


----------



## geomas

Kochtopf - ach schade, aber im Prinzip wäre ja auch eine positive Überraschung durchaus möglich gewesen. Danke fürs Teilen Deiner Erfahrungen.

DUSpinner - danke, das Rotfeder-Bild ist mit einer kompakten Digitalkamera (Fuji X30) entstanden, es ist relativ stark angeschnitten (das Original-JPEG zeigt mehr von Fisch und Kescher).


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Sieht prima aus bei Dir, Thomas. - war das ein Tagesausflug oder machst Du da Urlaub?


leider nur ganz kurze 3 Tage, aber ich habe mir fürs nächste mal die Tel.Nr. für Tageskarten an der Stelle schon gesichert  da ich dort öfters im Jahr bin werde ich die Rute beim nächsten mal nicht zu Hause lassen.
aber jetzt geht es morgen erst mal wider zu den Döbeln


----------



## Dace

Schöne Berichte und Fotos!

Petri, insbesondere zur wunderbaren Schleie skyduck, ist und bleibt eine schön anzusehende Fischart die Schleie. Wenn ich sie so sehe, könnte ich glatt loslegen … 
Ganze 10 Jahre an einem Stück haben wir mit der Fischart zugebracht. Wenn nicht Corona gekommen wäre, würden wir die "grüne Schönheit" heute noch beangeln.

Auch dir lieber Georg Petri, eine prächtigen Rotfeder.  Ausgezeichnet in Szene gesetzt. War das (Original-)Bild mit Haken?

Petri zur schönen Rotaugenstrecke Menemen! 



Ti-it schrieb:


> Mit dem Allroundgedanken bist du nicht allein, Roland. Bill Watson schrieb im Floatmaker's Manual, dass trotz des enormen Vergnügens, welches er bei der Herstellung aller Arten von Posen hat, es absolut keine Schwierigkeit für ihn wäre, bis zum Ende seines Anglerlebens für all seine Angelarten nur Stachelschweinposen zu verwenden.



Danke für das Zitat aus dem Buch von Bill Watson Ti-it . 

Auch Billy Lane hatte gefallen an dieser Pose gefunden. Er beschreibt in seinem Buch "Encyclopaedia Of Floatfishing" über die "porupine quill" eine interessante Variante als "sliding porupine quill": 
Die gleitende Stachelschweinpose ist ein äußerst nützlicher Schwimmer, der beim Angeln in tiefen Gewässern eine Lücke überbrückt, die eine Antenne nicht abdecken kann.

Sag ich doch, ein echtes Multitalent diese Pose.



Tight lines


----------



## seatrout61

Dace schrieb:


> ...
> Ganze 10 Jahre an einem Stück haben wir mit der Fischart zugebracht. Wenn nicht Corona gekommen wäre, würden wir die "grüne Schönheit" heute noch beangeln.
> 
> ...



Kurios...ich habe wegen C wieder mit dem angeln angefangen (nach 5 Jahren Pause).
Was ist bei euch passiert, Roland?...wenn die Antwort nicht zu persönlich ist...


----------



## Dace

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Was ist bei euch passiert, Roland?...wenn die Antwort nicht zu persönlich ist...



Es war einfach die ganze Lage. Da die Gewässer waren auch weiter weg (Hin- und Rückfahrt gute 500 Kilometer zum Gewässer), die Einschläge der infizierten in der Verwandschaft und Bekanntschaft kamen näher, selber ist man nicht der Jüngste, Bernd und ich sind da etwas vorsichtiger geworden und haben erstmal einen Gang zurück geschaltet. 

Na ja, dann haben wir mal etwas näher die Heimat beangelt und sind im Moment sozussagen kleben geblieben.

Aber 10 Jahre Schleie - eine erfolgreiche Zeit!


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Dace - der 16er Haken saß im Maul der Rotfeder, ist nur schlecht zu sehen, wie auch die 0,14er Sehne (Bayer Perlon). 
Wegretouchieren tue ich prinzipiell nichts aus Fotos*.
Deine/Eure Vorsicht in Sachen C finde ich mehr als angemessen. Man muß ja nicht alles ausreizen, was legal oder auch generell möglich ist.



*) ganz offensichtliche Späße wie das Bild mit der verpixelten DAM-Heckbremsrolle mal nicht gezählt


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

ich stelle aktuell fest, dass ich noch eine zweite Feeder-Rute mit ein bisschen mehr wumms brauche. Die Bomb ist toll für den Nahbereich mit Minikörbchen aber für was weiter raus bei all dem Kraut im Moment fühlt sie sich nicht so gut an.

Natürlich könnte ich mir jetzt einfach eine zweite Sphere Feeder L holen, die passt dafür sehr gut aber die habe ich ja schon... Vielleicht nehme ich die "Neue " dann auch fürs Methodfischen und die L wieder zum klassischen Feedern. Mal gucken.

Länge sollte 10 max 11 ft sein
WG mindestens 50g (30g Korb oder 30g Method plus Ladung)
Aktion kann ruhig etwas "knackiger" sein um den Anschlag durchs Kraut zu bekommen, muss aber trotzdem gut puffern, da ja da erwiesenermaßen auch 90cm Schuppis beißen.

Es soll durchaus wieder was höherwertiges werden, was mir auch in einigen Jahren noch Freude bereitet und ein Angler-leben hält.

Jetzt habe ich mir angeschaut (also im Internet)

die 
*Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder 11ft 3,35m 60g WG*

und die
Guru N-Gauge Feeder Rod 11ft 60g​
Fischt die irgendwer und kann mir sagen ob das für meine Zwecke passt?

Oder hat jemand noch eine gute Idee, wo er Erfahrungswerte mit hat?


----------



## Doanafischer

Mein Junior (4) hat gestern seine erste Tinca gefangen. Und das auch noch mit seiner eigenen Angel. Ich weiß nicht, wer sich mehr gefreut hat, er oder ich.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck : Wenn Du schon bei den Exoten bist, dann solltest Du dir auch mal die Free Spirit Ruten (Boilie Bude) anschauen und auch Daiwa bietet exellente Stöcke; z.B. die Tournament.
Habe auch schon bei Peter van der Willik geschaut (hat Susanne), leider hat er nichts mit den verlangten Daten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitükel,
> 
> ich stelle aktuell fest, dass ich noch eine zweite Feeder-Rute mit ein bisschen mehr wumms brauche.


Das habe ich tatsächlich auch festgestellt!

Und mich für eine unükelige, unenglische Rute entschieden. Styx heißt das Ding, was ich schon mal irgendwie sehr passend finde. Tubertini der Hersteller, nicht gerade für seine Friedfischruten bekannt und auch nicht so richtig beliebt (bei manchen Stammtischbrüdern, deren Namen ich jetzt nicht nenne - es wären auch zu viele wahrscheinlich - sogar regelrecht unbeliebt wegen der FoPu-Affinität). 
Aber mal sehen, vielleicht rockt der Stecken ja.

*Ein ganz dickes Petri in die Runde, tolle Fische wurden an Land gebracht!*

Am Wochenende war keine Gelegenheit, die Rute zu schwingen und heute und morgen stehen ein paar thüringische Fliegenbäche auf dem Plan. Ab Mittwoch werden wieder die heimischen, trüben Fluten beangelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitükel,
> 
> ich stelle aktuell fest, dass ich noch eine zweite Feeder-Rute mit ein bisschen mehr wumms brauche.


Da hast jetzt nur angefangen den zweiten Schritt zu gehen, und es geht immer noch weiter und weiter .... 

Ich habe als eher wenig Feederangler mir ziemlich sofort 4 verschiedene Stärken 30g 40g 60g 90g in 3 verschiedenen Längen 11 12 13ft gekauft, klasse Auslauftypen.
Nun noch eine kurze aktuelle 10ft Type mehr, vlt. gehe ich da sogar noch weiter herunter.
Nicht zuletzt dank der gewonnenen guten Übersicht auf der vorletzten Stippermesse, wo ich sorgsam alle Matches und eben auch die parallel vorhandenen Feedertypen angeschaut und geschwungen habe, und immens von den verfügbaren Ruten gelernt habe. Welches Material es da gibt, was geht, und was nicht. Warum eben Alcolyte noch nicht das Topend ist, und der angegebene Preis nicht alles ist.
Diese Möglichkeit des Begrabbelns kommt hoffentlich mal wieder zurück!  

Und warum man bei einem stimmigen und sehr guten Blankangebot einfach richtig zuschlagen muss, mehr als man gerade dringend braucht, um nicht ein weiteres Jahrzehnt mit Ruten rumsuchen vergeuden zu müssen.
Gotcha! 

Als quasi schon ewiger Spinangler leuchtet mir die Wichtigkeit der passenden Rutenstärke sofort ein, macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn Rutenkraft und Anhängelast und Distanz und erwartete Drillstrecke nicht in einem sinnigen Verhältnis stehen.
Da braucht man eben mehrere, je nach Anspruch immer feiner gegeneinander gestuft, so von 20g bis 200g ist ja alles verfügbar, leider nicht gleichverfügbar in allen Längen. So von 9ft bis 15ft ist sehr viel Varianz möglich und oft nützlich.
Da die Stöcker ja allermeist faul rumliegen, fallen immerhin die Anforderungen an Taktilität und Haltearbeit und extremen Carbon-E-Modul usw. weitgehend raus, das vereinfacht schon vieles.
Mir war die Tauschbarkeit gleicher Spitzen(steckungen) sehr wichtig, ansonsten würde man bei vielen inkompatiblen Spitzentypen ja schnell in Chaos verfallen, und hätte zu schnell Ersatzprobleme, könnte die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten nicht alle ausschöpfen.
Die mit üblichen Spitzensteckungen (der großen Herstellervorgaben) und einer daraus gewählten dauerhafter zu lösen sind.

Mein Tip wäre mal bei den Shimano Aero X1 und X5 Feeder zu schauen, da gibt es richtig viel Auswahl in immer gleicher Machart. Mehr Ruten zu haben ist da auch mehr.
Für mich schauen die Aero X1 sogar schöner  als die Drennan Alcolyte aus, und das will ja was heißen.
Da man die abgelegten lauernden Ruten ziemlich intensiv und lange aus einer Beobachterperspektive anguckt  , sollten sie schon möglichst nett aussehen.
Für mich dürfen es keine wilden Litfass-Reklamen mehr sein, auch das gefällt mir bei meinen gekauften.

Für optimal müsste man quasi immer die Griffe nach eigenem Gusto umbauen, da geht immer noch weit mehr an Gefühl und Lustgewinn herauszuholen, wie die vielen hier gezeigten Oldie-Ruten sehr wunderfein zeigen.


----------



## Mescalero

Die dezente, schön lasziv geschwungene Beschriftung der Aero hat Shimano sich abgeguckt. Bei Askari nämlich! Ich behaupte sogar, dass Font und Größe zu 100% identisch mit den Kogha Classy Angler sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächtliche Grüße vom Wasser...


----------



## Mescalero

Ein schöner Atzen!
Dieses Wort ist Teil unseres Kinderslangs, ein Atzen ist so etwas wie ein Riesenteil und bei der schönen Tinca fiel mir spontan der Begriff wieder ein. Petri lieber Prof.!


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das habe ich tatsächlich auch festgestellt!
> 
> Und mich für eine unükelige, unenglische Rute entschieden. Styx heißt das Ding, was ich schon mal irgendwie sehr passend finde. Tubertini der Hersteller, nicht gerade für seine Friedfischruten bekannt und auch nicht so richtig beliebt (bei manchen Stammtischbrüdern, deren Namen ich jetzt nicht nenne - es wären auch zu viele wahrscheinlich - sogar regelrecht unbeliebt wegen der FoPu-Affinität).
> Aber mal sehen, vielleicht rockt der Stecken ja.



Tubertini ist sehr wohl für ihre Friedfischruten bekannt, egal ob Speedrute, Whip, Kopfrute (die zum stecken), Matchrute oder Feederrute. Und ja, in Italien ist das FOPU-Angeln ein gigantischer Markt und es werden regelmäßig Wettbewerbe ausgetragen. Nicht umsonst kommt das ganze Geraffel aus Italien. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Stippen, klar. Aber sonst hatte ich Tubertini immer mit Forelle assoziiert. Wahrscheinlich einfach deshalb, weil die hiesigen Händler in Sachen Match, Feeder usw. eher andere Hersteller im Programm haben.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nächtliche Grüße vom Wasser...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412118
> Anhang anzeigen 412119


Nächtliche Grüße zurück! 




Ich bin seit 20 min da und kann noch nicht mit Fangbild glänzen - wird aber noch!
Eigendlich wollte ich heute Mittag feedern und hatte schon Futter angemacht und das ganze geraffel im Auto ... da seh ich meinen Nachbarn aufm Feld fluchen. Hab kurz angehalten un zu sehen was los ist... und wurde kurzerhand als Ersatz für einen ausgefallenen Mann rekrutiert ... 3h Trecker fahren und Ballen aufstechen ...





naja, was tut man nicht alles für gute Nachbarschaft.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Hecht100+

Aber wie Tricast schon schrieb, auch für Friedfisch haben sie tolle Ruten im Programm. Und auch für die großen, so in 3lbs bei 12" bauen die tolle Ruten.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Prof! 
Schön ists bei Dir am Wasser, mal sehen, ob Du auch eine „Tinca-Rognerin” erwischst...

Dir auch viel Erfolg, daci7 ! Wäre ja der gerechte Lohn für die Arbeit auf dem Feld.


----------



## geomas

skyduck - hmmm, ob die von Dir genannten Ruten die gewünschte Knackigkeit haben? Wenn Kraut ernsthaft ein Thema ist würde ich wohl nochmals kräftigere Ruten in Augenschein nehmen. Aber ich kenne Dein Gewässer und die Sphere L als Deine Referenzrute nicht.

Heinz hatte ja Free Spirit ins Spiel gebracht, die „CTX Power Feeder Special 11ft” könnte passen. Ich habe von denen die reguläre CTX 11ft Carp Feeder (die gibts auch minimal kräftiger als „BW=Big Water” Ausführung) und ne CTX Power Feeder Special 12ft. Bei letzterer spürt man wenig Fisch im Drill, die puffert mir etwas zu viel weg. Ansonsten sind die Ruten sehr schön gemacht, schlanke Griffe, spezielles Finish.


----------



## seatrout61

Petri an den Prof und alle anderen Fänger

Standardköder Maden?

Bei mir kam heute auf MF/pinken Popup 1 Brasse in der Standardgröße, weshalb ich auf Foto verzichtet habe, 1 weiteren Biss habe ich versemmelt...vermtl auch Brasse...jedenfalls nichts größeres.


----------



## Dace

Zuerst kommt der Prof dran: Gratulation zur schönen Schleie! 

Ich drück' dir mal die Daumen für den nächtlichen Ansitz daci7. 


Ich bin schon durch - mit dem Angelabend.

Nach dem letzten "blank day" in der vergangenen Woche meinte es Petrus gut mit mir und schickte mir heute eine kapitale Barbe vorbei.

Aber der Reihe nach. Irgendwie überkam mich beim letzten Mal das Gefühl, dass die ausgewählte Stelle mich nicht wirklich überzeugte.

So bin ich schon heute Vormittag zum Flüsschen gefahren und habe erstmal links und rechts von meiner Stelle ausgelotet. Für mich war das Ergebnis eindeutig, die jetzige Stelle war mir zu flach. Ich fand ein paar Meter flußab eine tiefere Stelle, die sich muldenartig ausgebildete. Das sagte mir zu. Mit Blick auf den anstehenden Angelabend präparierte ich Stelle noch mit Halibutpellets und legte ein paar Fischboilies darüber.

Pünktlich waren Bernd und ich dann am Abend an der verabredeten Stelle. Nach kurzer Lagebesprechung teilten wir uns, jeder ging zu seinem Angelplatz.

Ich montierte an die Bruce & Walker Avon G 11' wieder die Hardy Hardy Conquest 4 1/2" CentrePin, 80 cm 28er-FC-Vorfach mit einem 8er PD Barbel-Specialisthaken, Köder war ein 15er Fischboilie.

Es blieb gut zwei Stunden ruhig. Dann kam ein Riss, aber ein Anschlag war nicht möglich, die Rutenspitze schnellte ebenso zügig zurück wie vorgezogen wurde.

Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde kam dann der ersehnte Biss an der neuen Stelle. Auf mein Gerät war Verlass, nach gut zehn Minuten war die Barbe im Unterfangkescher:

Eine prächtige zweistellige 84 cm Barbe!






Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Bei mir gab es weit weniger Pfunde, aber immerhin ähnliche Maße - insgesamt warens 5 Schlangendöbel, von welchen 3 demnächst vergoldet werden. Der größte dürfte, der Größe nach, in die Richtung von Rolands Barbe gehen.
Jetzt geht's erstmal ab ins Bett!
Slaap lekker!
David


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Zuerst kommt der Prof dran: Gratulation zur schönen Schleie!
> 
> Ich drück' dir mal die Daumen für den nächtlichen Ansitz daci7.
> 
> 
> Ich bin schon durch - mit dem Angelabend.
> 
> Nach dem letzten "blank day" in der vergangenen Woche meinte es Petrus gut mit mir und schickte mir heute eine kapitale Barbe vorbei.
> 
> Aber der Reihe nach. Irgendwie überkam mich beim letzten Mal das Gefühl, dass die ausgewählte Stelle mich nicht wirklich überzeugte.
> 
> So bin ich schon heute Vormittag zum Flüsschen gefahren und habe erstmal links und rechts von meiner Stelle ausgelotet. Für mich war das Ergebnis eindeutig, die jetzige Stelle war mir zu flach. Ich fand ein paar Meter flußab eine tiefere Stelle, die sich muldenartig ausgebildete. Das sagte mir zu. Mit Blick auf den anstehenden Angelabend präparierte ich Stelle noch mit Halibutpellets und legte ein paar Fischboilies darüber.
> 
> Pünktlich waren Bernd und ich dann am Abend an der verabredeten Stelle. Nach kurzer Lagebesprechung teilten wir uns, jeder ging zu seinem Angelplatz.
> 
> Ich montierte an die Bruce & Walker Avon G 11' wieder die Hardy Hardy Conquest 4 1/2" CentrePin, 80 cm 28er-FC-Vorfach mit einem 8er PD Barbel-Specialisthaken, Köder war ein 15er Fischboilie.
> 
> Es blieb gut zwei Stunden ruhig. Dann kam ein Riss, aber ein Anschlag war nicht möglich, die Rutenspitze schnellte ebenso zügig zurück wie vorgezogen wurde.
> 
> Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde kam dann der ersehnte Biss an der neuen Stelle. Auf mein Gerät war Verlass, nach gut zehn Minuten war die Barbe im Unterfangkescher:
> 
> Eine prächtige zweistellige 84 cm Barbe!
> Anhang anzeigen 412123
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Bin immer wieder beeindruckt mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit Ihr Eure Fische fangt (gilt auch für den Professor).   

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Über Fischmehl im Futter müssten wir noch mal nachdenken. Susanne sträuben sich die Nackenhaare wenn sie Fischmehl nur hört.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Über Fischmehl im Futter müssten wir noch mal nachdenken. Susanne sträuben sich die Nackenhaare wenn sie Fischmehl nur hört.


Das kann ich zweifach gut nachvollziehen ...

Anders vorgehen wäre ein Weg, ihr braucht dafür alternativ eher so ein Rubby Dubby aus Frischfischresten.  Dazu sind gerade Kleinfische dankbares Material.

Und nicht gleich alles als Sushi wegnaschen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ein besonderes Petri an alle Fänger der grünen Exemplare! 

Silber und Goldig ist natürlich auch schön und ein vorzeigbarer Erfolg,
aber die grünen stehen bei mir ganz vorne auf Platz 1,
und sind eben die tollsten Fische, ob als Friedels oder als Räuber.
Heimlicher, verborgener, schwieriger.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heimlicher, verborgener, schwieriger.



So ist es. Gerade diese Atttribute für das Schleienangeln bilden für mich das Magische, was bei mir die Spannung hervorruft, aber auch für absolute Frustation sorgen kann.

Die "Grüne Schönheit" ... *)






*) Fotomontage

Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr schön gemachtes Bild!

Passt genau zu einem See, wo ich mal eine sehr seltsame Schleie fing.
Nämlich vom Boot mit dem großen Hechtschleppwobbler, wo ich vor dem Schilf hängen blieb.
In einem versteckten Stellnetz vor dem Schilf, und darin war beim herausziehen und lösen ein Fisch, eine ca. 30cm Schleie, wunderschöner Zustand.
Keiner redetet von ihnen und kaum jemand kennt die.
Ich freue mich sehr auf den nächsten Besuch dort!


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> skyduck - hmmm, ob die von Dir genannten Ruten die gewünschte Knackigkeit haben? Wenn Kraut ernsthaft ein Thema ist würde ich wohl nochmals kräftigere Ruten in Augenschein nehmen. Aber ich kenne Dein Gewässer und die Sphere L als Deine Referenzrute nicht.
> 
> Heinz hatte ja Free Spirit ins Spiel gebracht, die „CTX Power Feeder Special 11ft” könnte passen. Ich habe von denen die reguläre CTX 11ft Carp Feeder (die gibts auch minimal kräftiger als „BW=Big Water” Ausführung) und ne CTX Power Feeder Special 12ft. Bei letzterer spürt man wenig Fisch im Drill, die puffert mir etwas zu viel weg. Ansonsten sind die Ruten sehr schön gemacht, schlanke Griffe, spezielles Finish.


Ja in der Tat schwierig. Die von Tricast ins spiel gebrachte Freespirit habe ich mir die *Free Spirit CTX Carp Big Water Feeder  in 11ft *mal auf den Zettel geschrieben.






						Free Spirit Fishing CTX BW (Big Water) Carp Feeder in 11ft.
					

Die Free Spirit Fishing CTX (Carp Tamer X-Wrap) BW (Big Water) Carp Feeder in 11ft . Feederruten für das Fischen auf große Friedfische.




					www.boiliebudeshop.de
				




hier stört mich etwas, die recht groben Spitzenabstufung und wie es mit Ersatzteilen aussieht ist natürlich auch immer so eine Sache.

 Aber auch die von Nordlichtangler ins Spiel gebrachte SHIMANO *Aero X5 Precision Feeder 3,05m mit 60g Wurfgewicht *gefällt mir ganz gut, würde dann halt die Methodrute werden und die Sphere dann wieder die Feeder. Preislich ist die natürlich sehr interessant, wobei ich sie dann doch lieber in 11 ft haben wollen würde aber da gibt es nur so ein Zwitter von 9 bis 11 ft, die gefällt mir weniger.

Sehr interessant finde ich auch den Ansatz der *X7 Feederruten von Shimano* 









						Shimano Aero X7 Feeder Precision 3,35m 60g
					

Eigenschaften: super leichte, kraftvolle und sehr schnelle hochmodulierte HPC200 Kohlefaserblanks mit NANO Technologie Fuji Alconite KR…




					angelzentrale.de
				




mit drei kompletten Spitzenteilen mit jeweils passend eingespließter Feederspitze. Wahrscheinlich haben die eine traumhafte Aktion, wie es aber mit Ersatzteilen (preislich und besonders auch später mal) aussieht ist dann halt so eine Frage. Ne andere Spitze einschleifen geht ja nicht.

Schwierig schwierig, aktuell neige ich tatsächlich fast zu der Shimano, von der Beschreibung her scheint die ja etwas mehr "Biss" zu haben.


----------



## Thomas.

erst mal ein Dickes Petri allen, Top.

ich war dann heute auch mal wider an dem Döbelfluss, leider habe ich komplett ab geschneidert, aber es war der schönste Schneidertag meiner ganzen Laufbahn ach was sag ich es war der schönste Angel Tag überhaupt.
den ich hatte meine Große (11) Enkeltochter dabei die auch mal einen Döbel fangen wollte, und das hat sie ganz alleine ohne mein zutun (habe nur Gekeschert) vorzüglich hin bekommen, und dazu noch 2x was ja schon Top ist, aber dann hat sie mit ihren ersten Döbel sofort Opas Rekord von 58cm pulverisiert.
gefischt hat sie mit Pose




Nr.1








und Nr. 2





ich super Stolzer Opa


----------



## skyduck

Thomas.  Petri der kleinen Fängerin. Ich beneide dich. Meine beiden (Töchter) konnte ich nie ansatzweise dazu begeistern, selbst das verweilen am Wasser war jemals interessant für sie. Hoffe jetzt auch auf die Enkel, die da vielleicht kommen  .

Klasse gemacht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ganz große Klasse, Thomas!

Sowas ist kaum in Worte zu fassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Schwierig schwierig, aktuell neige ich tatsächlich fast zu der Shimano, von der Beschreibung her scheint die ja etwas mehr "Biss" zu haben.



Eher nicht.
In den Videos biegt die X7 sich sehr weit durch. Diese offensichtliche "Weichheit" hat mich damals auch vom Kauf abgehalten.
Ich glaube kaum dass die das angegeben WG noch vernünftig bewältigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> erst mal ein Dickes Petri allen, Top.
> 
> ich war dann heute auch mal wider an dem Döbelfluss, leider habe ich komplett ab geschneidert, aber es war der schönste Schneidertag meiner ganzen Laufbahn ach was sag ich es war der schönste Angel Tag überhaupt.
> den ich hatte meine Große (11) Enkeltochter dabei die auch mal einen Döbel fangen wollte, und das hat sie ganz alleine ohne mein zutun (habe nur Gekeschert) vorzüglich hin bekommen, und dazu noch 2x was ja schon Top ist, aber dann hat sie mit ihren ersten Döbel sofort Opas Rekord von 58cm pulverisiert.
> gefischt hat sie mit Pose
> Anhang anzeigen 412135
> 
> Nr.1
> Anhang anzeigen 412136
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412137
> 
> und Nr. 2
> Anhang anzeigen 412138
> 
> 
> ich super Stolzer Opa




Großartig!
Petri Heil der Enkelin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eher nicht.
> In den Videos biegt die X7 sich sehr weit durch. Diese offensichtliche "Weichheit" hat mich damals auch vom Kauf abgehalten.
> Ich glaube kaum dass die das angegeben WG noch vernünftig bewältigt.


+ skyduck

Mir ist (leider nur nach Videoform) auch aufgefallen, dass die X1 "dicker untenrum / HT" als die X5 sind und die X7 noch viel zarter sind.
Die Mechanik dazu ist sehr einfach, Biegesteifigkeit bzw. Kraft eines Blanks kommt primär aus dem Durchmesser.
Sogar pure Glasfaser schlägt in der Biegesteifigkeit und direkten Kraftübertragung bei erheblich mehr vorhandenen Durchmesser leichthin die teuerste Kohlefaser. Da kann niemand dran rumdeuteln.
Schon 10% mehr Durchmesser bei gleicher Wandstärke verdoppeln die Kraftwirkung bei gleichem Material. 

Das bezeichne ich als das prinzipielle "Schlankruten-Dilemma", beim Vergleich zwischen 2 verschieden langen Ruten zieht die kürzere Rute oft wahrlich den kürzeren bis zu kaum halber Kraft, bezüglich dem "dicker untenrum / HT". 
Selbst dann, wenn wie oft gemacht exakt dieselben WG Daten draufstehen.


----------



## skyduck

na ja Frage ist ja ob das dann bei Einsatz als Methodfeeder ein Problem ist. Würde dann ja die x5 werden. Ist mit 60g WG angegeben, Beim gefüllten 30g Feeder sollte das ja gehen. Die Sphere L ist jetzt ja auch nicht wirklich steif und ich schätze ja die Weichheit gerade bei den großen Fischen.

Sie soll hat mehr können als die Sphere bomb mit ihren 35g WG

Alternativ ist ja die Freespirit noch im Rennen aber da finde ich so gar nix zu, außer "tolle Rute bla bla..."

Puhhh, echt schwer. Die Daiwa Tornament sind auf jeden Fall raus, über 400€ will selbst ich nicht für eine Rute ausgeben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Die Sphere L ist jetzt ja auch nicht wirklich steif und ich schätze ja die Weichheit gerade bei den großen Fischen.


Dann musst du jetzt probieren, dein Rutengefühl dazu kann dir keiner abnehmen. 
Kostet ja im Online-Shopping letztlich nur 2 Transporte an Probierkosten!

Denk im Hinterkopf so ein bischen auch über die weitere Steigerung und eine verträgliche Rutenfamilie nach, eine 60g ist ja fast noch eine Stillwasser-Picker.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Würde dann ja die x5 werden. Ist mit 60g WG angegeben, Beim gefüllten 30g Feeder sollte das ja gehen.



Die X5 in 3m hab ich ja schon eine Weile im Einsatz.
Die ist mit 60gr. auch hart am Limit! Vorsichtig/mäßig werfen geht aber noch.


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> erst mal ein Dickes Petri allen, Top.
> 
> ich war dann heute auch mal wider an dem Döbelfluss, leider habe ich komplett ab geschneidert, aber es war der schönste Schneidertag meiner ganzen Laufbahn ach was sag ich es war der schönste Angel Tag überhaupt.
> den ich hatte meine Große (11) Enkeltochter dabei die auch mal einen Döbel fangen wollte, und das hat sie ganz alleine ohne mein zutun (habe nur Gekeschert) vorzüglich hin bekommen, und dazu noch 2x was ja schon Top ist, aber dann hat sie mit ihren ersten Döbel sofort Opas Rekord von 58cm pulverisiert.
> gefischt hat sie mit Pose
> Anhang anzeigen 412135
> 
> Nr.1
> Anhang anzeigen 412136
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412137
> 
> und Nr. 2
> Anhang anzeigen 412138
> 
> 
> ich super Stolzer Opa


Thomas. Wie mein Freund Hans Müller immer sagte: Angeln kann man nicht lernen, das muss man können! Aber wahrscheinlich sind das die guten Gene des Großvaters die da zum tragen gekommen sind.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die X5 in 3m hab ich ja schon eine Weile im Einsatz.
> Die ist mit 60gr. auch hart am Limit! Vorsichtig/mäßig werfen geht aber noch.


wie macht die sich den generell so? Einsatz wie schon beschrieben im See mit 30g Method geplant.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gut.
Bei Ü50 Döbeln in der Strömung ist sie richtig rund. Ich benutze sie als Bombrute für Bleie von 10 - 25gr. maximal.
Meist so um 15gr..
Dafür isse super.
Leicht, handlich.....mir gefällt se super aber für gefüllte 30gr. Körbe wäre se mir zu schwach.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck : Du wolltest doch etwas außergewöhnliches haben, deshalb mein Vorschlag mit Free Spirit und Daiwa. Wenn jetzt 08/15 angesagt ist dann würde ich auch mal bei Preston, Spro, Tubertini und Browning schauen. Was bietet Sportex denn in diesem Sektor?
Bei Shimanski gefällt mir die Ersatzteilversorgung und das schnelle wechseln der Typen überhaupt nicht. Heute gekauft und schon ein altes Modell, wie beim Auto.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> skyduck : Du wolltest doch etwas außergewöhnliches haben, deshalb mein Vorschlag mit Free Spirit und Daiwa. Wenn jetzt 08/15 angesagt ist dann würde ich auch mal bei Preston, Spro, Tubertini und Browning schauen. Was bietet Sportex denn in diesem Sektor?
> Bei Shimanski gefällt mir die Ersatzteilversorgung und das schnelle wechseln der Typen überhaupt nicht. Heute gekauft und schon ein altes Modell, wie beim Auto.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Na es muss nix außergewöhnlich sein. Es soll Qualitativ überzeugen und für das gewünschte Szenario passen aber 400 müssen es auch nicht sein. Shimano habe ich noch nie eine Rute gehabt außer so einen Cantana Stellfischprügel und jetzt halt eine noch nicht getestete Bolo. Freespirit finde ich durchaus interessant weiß aber 0 wie es da mit Ersatzteilen aussieht. Aber nachdem was du bei Shimano schilderst sind die ja auch eher raus….
Und mecker doch nicht wieder gleich mit mir Tricast , so von wegen ich bin ein 08/15 Angler, tut mir auch weh


----------



## geomas

Erstmal dicke Petris an Dace  und an Dich incl. Family, Thomas. 

Wie zuverlässig Ihr fangt ist schon sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Zuerst kommt der Prof dran: Gratulation zur schönen Schleie!
> 
> Ich drück' dir mal die Daumen für den nächtlichen Ansitz daci7.
> 
> 
> Ich bin schon durch - mit dem Angelabend.
> 
> Nach dem letzten "blank day" in der vergangenen Woche meinte es Petrus gut mit mir und schickte mir heute eine kapitale Barbe vorbei.
> 
> Aber der Reihe nach. Irgendwie überkam mich beim letzten Mal das Gefühl, dass die ausgewählte Stelle mich nicht wirklich überzeugte.
> 
> So bin ich schon heute Vormittag zum Flüsschen gefahren und habe erstmal links und rechts von meiner Stelle ausgelotet. Für mich war das Ergebnis eindeutig, die jetzige Stelle war mir zu flach. Ich fand ein paar Meter flußab eine tiefere Stelle, die sich muldenartig ausgebildete. Das sagte mir zu. Mit Blick auf den anstehenden Angelabend präparierte ich Stelle noch mit Halibutpellets und legte ein paar Fischboilies darüber.
> 
> Pünktlich waren Bernd und ich dann am Abend an der verabredeten Stelle. Nach kurzer Lagebesprechung teilten wir uns, jeder ging zu seinem Angelplatz.
> 
> Ich montierte an die Bruce & Walker Avon G 11' wieder die Hardy Hardy Conquest 4 1/2" CentrePin, 80 cm 28er-FC-Vorfach mit einem 8er PD Barbel-Specialisthaken, Köder war ein 15er Fischboilie.
> 
> Es blieb gut zwei Stunden ruhig. Dann kam ein Riss, aber ein Anschlag war nicht möglich, die Rutenspitze schnellte ebenso zügig zurück wie vorgezogen wurde.
> 
> Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde kam dann der ersehnte Biss an der neuen Stelle. Auf mein Gerät war Verlass, nach gut zehn Minuten war die Barbe im Unterfangkescher:
> 
> Eine prächtige zweistellige 84 cm Barbe!
> Anhang anzeigen 412123
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines



Mensch das hätte ich ja fast vergessen.
Petri Heil zu dem Superfisch lieber Roland.
Ich hab leider noch nie ne Barbe live gesehen. Diese großartigem Fische gibt es hier nicht. :-(

Ein Petri natürlich auch allen anderen Erfolgreichen. Irgendwen vergisst man ja immer im rasenden Ükel.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tricast schrieb:


> Tricast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Was bietet Sportex denn in diesem Sektor?
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




Tricast schrieb:


> Was bietet Sportex denn in diesem Sektor?


Exclusive Light Feeder NT,  3,30m, 40-80gr. Wg. Um die 210€, kenne ich aber nur aus dem Katalog.


----------



## geomas

skyduck - ich vermute, daß die meisten Ruten um 11ft und mit dem von Dir genannten WG auf die Angelei in Commercials zugeschnitten sind, deshalb die recht weiche Aktion (hatte ich vor ner Weile ja schon mal thematisiert). Einen Schritt nach oben in Sachen Power wären dann die leichtesten Twin-Tips und Barben-Quivers oder eben Ruten wie die 11ft Power Feeder Special von Free Spirit.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> skyduck - ich vermute, daß die meisten Ruten um 11ft und mit dem von Dir genannten WG auf die Angelei in Commercials zugeschnitten sind, deshalb die recht weiche Aktion (hatte ich vor ner Weile ja schon mal thematisiert). Einen Schritt nach oben in Sachen Power wären dann die leichtesten Twin-Tips und Barben-Quivers oder eben Ruten wie die 11ft Power Feeder Special von Free Spirit.


geomas die Powerfeeder Special ist eine CTX?
Ja ich frage mich halt gerade wo in dieser Reihe meine jetzigen Ruten, die beiden Sphere einzuordnen sind. Vielleicht gehe ich mit ganz falschen Vorstellungen ran und sag dann hinterher "was für ein Knüppel"

Ich glaube letztlich muss ich doch mal nach Kamen und ein paar einfach mal in die Hand nehmen....



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mensch das hätte ich ja fast vergessen.
> Petri Heil zu dem Superfisch lieber Roland.
> Ich hab leider noch nie ne Barbe live gesehen. Diese großartigem Fische gibt es hier nicht. :-(


Das wäre ja auch noch schöner wenn du jetzt auch noch Barben da hättest, am besten noch in diesen Wahnsinns Photoshop-Farben...     Glaub mir ich wäre innerhalb von 2 Wochen dein Nachbar...


----------



## skyduck

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Exclusive Light Feeder NT,  3,30m, 40-80gr. Wg. Um die 210€, kenne ich aber nur aus dem Katalog.


gerade bei Gerlinger für 176,50 im Angebot... Sportex ist irgendwie nicht meins, habe ich keine gute Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## hester

skyduck
In dem Bereich den du suchst nutze ich von Drennan die Medium Feeder Combo, allerdings in der Länge 354. Im vorderen Bereich schön nachgiebig um dann nach unten immer  stärker werdend. 30gr. Method gefüllt kein Problem. Es ist vom Werfen her die präziseste Rute die ich habe. Ein Kollege hier im Ükel fischt die Medium Feeder, der hat mal den gleichen Eindruck hier geschildert,
Leider gibt es diese Ruten nicht mehr. Warum erzähle ich das? Die Acolyte pro liegt laut Beschreibung im gleichen Bereich, bei Drennan ist auch die Versorgung mit Ersatzspitzen gewährleistet. Wäre im Moment meine 1. Wahl.
Ich würde mal im Baitstore anrufen, der kann dir bestimmt was zu den Ruten sagen. 
Die Sphere fische ich in M. Viel Spaß beim Suchen,


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> geomas die Powerfeeder Special ist eine CTX?
> Ja ich frage mich halt gerade wo in dieser Reihe meine jetzigen Ruten, die beiden Sphere einzuordnen sind. Vielleicht gehe ich mit ganz falschen Vorstellungen ran und sag dann hinterher "was für ein Knüppel"
> 
> Ich glaube letztlich muss ich doch mal nach Kamen und ein paar einfach mal in die Hand nehmen....
> 
> ...



Ich kenne leider die Sphere nicht.

Free Spirit hat in der CTX-Reihe etliche 11ft Modelle - in der Power von leicht nach stark:

 - Feederlite 11ft - WG-30gr

 - Carp Feeder 11ft - WG jetzt angegeben mit 10-40gr (war zuerst höher angegeben), diese Rute habe ich, Line-Rating 3-10lb
...der Prof hatte sie mal mit seiner Shimano Aero X5 verglichen, groß waren die Unterschiede „trocken” nicht...

 - Carp Feeder BW (Big Water) 11ft - WG -55gr, Line Rating 4-12lb, hier ist wohl auch der Griff etwas länger als bei der „normalen Carp Feeder”
 - die recht neue Power Feeder Special 11ft - WG 20-80gr, Line Rating 3-10lb - diese Rute soll noch mal mehr Power haben als die anderen „Commercial-Ruten”

...dazu kommen eben noch Barbenruten von 11ft (Twin-Tip-Ruten). Ich erwähne die nur, weil ein kenntnisreicher Tinca-Spezialist in einem anderen Forum ein Pärchen 11ft 2lb Barbenruten geholt hat, speziell für die Schleienangelei in krautigen Gewässern, wo mit dem Fisch gelegentlich ein richtig dickes Krautbündel in den Kescher wandert. Er fischt sie wohl abgelegt im „Karpfen-Light-Stil”.

Ich habe dann eben noch die 12ft CTX Power Feeder Special (WG -120gr) und die ist kein Stock, das Drillgefühl läßt sich aber nicht mit feinen Feederruten von 10/11ft vergleichen. Die Daten zu den Ruten findet man hier: https://www.freespiritmatch.co.uk/



PS: noch zwei Nachträge - die meisten CTX-Ruten gibt es auch in der teuren Hi-S-Variante
Und wichtig - die Sphere L ist meines Wissens ne absolute Ausnahmerute. Da sind Enttäuschungen mit anderen Peitschen ähnlicher Daten möglicherweise vorprogrammiert. Vielleicht ist ein im-Laden-Kauf wirklich erste Wahl.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Thomas.  Petri der kleinen Fängerin. Ich beneide dich. Meine beiden (Töchter) konnte ich nie ansatzweise dazu begeistern, selbst das verweilen am Wasser war jemals interessant für sie. Hoffe jetzt auch auf die Enkel, die da vielleicht kommen  .
> 
> Klasse gemacht!


erst mal danke für die Petris die ich natürlich weiter gegeben habe, machte sie ein wenig verlegen und Stolz

skyduck meine 2 Töchter brauche ich auch nicht mit Wasser zu kommen, selbst mein Sohn (der Vater der Großen) hat erst sehr spät mit dem Angeln angefangen 2 Jahre nach dem seine Tochter schon mit mir loszog (mit 5), ich drücke dir für die kommenden Enkel schon mal die Daumen 

morgen geht es noch mal los mit ihr, sie möchte am liebsten eine Hecht da ist sie ganz wild drauf, aber Opa ist da nicht begeistert von den solange sie ihn nicht selber abhaken kann lasse ich es lieber, obwohl es bedeutend einfacher wäre als ein Döbel an die Leine zubekommen.
des halb geht es morgen in einen Puff um ihr den König der Friedfische den Karpfen schmackhaft zu machen, die Chancen da einen auf die schnelle zu erwischen sind dort höher als bei uns am See .


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an Dace und Thomas. bzw deine Enkeltochter 
Stark!! 

Habe gerade mit einem feinen Kescher die natürliche Nahrung ausgekundschaftet. Jede Menge Larven. Und meine absoluten Lieblinge, die Bachflohkrebse, sind auch mit dabei. Ein kleiner Gründling ging mir gerade auf eine Bienenmade an die Balzer Magna Silver Universal


















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zum Brummer-B lieber Dace und daci7 zum Strickfisch!

Heute war mein letzter Salmotag dieses Kurztrips, gestern habe ich nach Strich und Faden geschneidert. Diesmal lief es um Welten besser und ich konnte den lieben langen Tag traumhafte Natur genießen. Neben den Zielfischen gab es auch jede Menge kleine Döbel (zu Hause beißen die ungern auf Fliegen), eine Nase und ein Plötzlein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Gründling ging mir gerade auf eine Bienenmade an die Balzer Magna Silver Universal


Ist das eigentlich die gleiche Type wie meine, also von vor 2000 ?
Da habe ich wirklich "fast alles" schon mit gemacht.


----------



## Ti-it

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich die gleiche Type wie meine, also von vor 2000 ?
> Da habe ich wirklich "fast alles" schon mit gemacht.







Ich finde die echt spitze. Nehme die unwahrscheinlich gerne zum Spürangeln. Sehr leicht aber dennoch nicht zu steif. Meiner Meinung nach, ideal dafür.
Habe mir die jetzt noch ein zweites Mal geholt. Aus Angst, ich könnte die mal schrotten - ihr kennt das sicher 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

das ist ja ein Ding, eine 1_1045,
so sind meine als 360cm









Es gab die in 300 330 360, ich meine alle und auch die 300 in 3teilig, richtig?

Da war Balzer mal richtig gut mit unterwegs, sowas wurde selten wieder erreicht.
Die 360 ist wesentlich stärker unten herum als schon die 330, damals 2001 aufwendig dem Händler erklärt. Und dann die 360 (3 vorhandene, also alle) aufgekauft 

Die 300 dürfte näher an der 330 liegen, kamen beide für mich als Long-Range-Wurfrute nicht in Frage.
Die 360 kommt mit über 14mm aus dem Vorgriff, und das ist sogar richtig dicker 28mm Kork (Pilz 30mm) mit 20mm-ID Schraubrollenhalter, die Stahlschuhe rostfest.
Leider mir ein wenig im Unterkork zu kurz, wurde aber nichts dran gemacht.
Geht auch als 2lbs Karpfenrute durch, taugt aber auch gut zum Forellenspinnen und gelegentlich hechteln. War meistens mit einer Sigma Supra 040 gepaart.
Wirklich eine gelungene Universal-Rute.

Wo hast du deine denn aufgetrieben , denn das ist eine Type von vor 2001


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> Na es muss nix außergewöhnlich sein. Es soll Qualitativ überzeugen und für das gewünschte Szenario passen aber 400 müssen es auch nicht sein. Shimano habe ich noch nie eine Rute gehabt außer so einen Cantana Stellfischprügel und jetzt halt eine noch nicht getestete Bolo. Freespirit finde ich durchaus interessant weiß aber 0 wie es da mit Ersatzteilen aussieht. Aber nachdem was du bei Shimano schilderst sind die ja auch eher raus….
> Und mecker doch nicht wieder gleich mit mir Tricast , so von wegen ich bin ein 08/15 Angler, tut mir auch weh


Das würde mir im Traum nie einfallen Dich einen 08/15 Angler zu nennen. Ich bin schon eher einer aber hier gibt es mehrere auf die dieses Attribut niemals zutreffen würde.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ti-it

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gab die in 300 330 360, ich meine alle und auch die 300 in 3teilig, richtig?


Richtig, meine 300er sind ebenfalls 3-teilig.

Danke dir für die ausführliche Beschreibung! Und deine Einschätzung zu den Ruten! Sehr interessant.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo hast du deine denn aufgetrieben , denn das ist eine Type von vor 2001


Die erste Rute im bekannten Kleinanzeigenportal und die weitere dann im österreichischen Kleinanzeigenportal. Die Teilung kam mir hier bei den Versandkosten sehr entgegen.

Es gab doch auch noch eine Magna Green mit dunkelgrünem Blank? Müsste auch noch vor 2000 gewesen sein. Ein Freund von mir fischte die. Habe die auch als tolle Rute in Erinnerung. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Magna Green kenne ich nicht, aber die Magna Miracle hatte auch einen dunkelgrünen Blank und war gleichfalls gut.


----------



## Ti-it

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Magna Green kenne ich nicht, aber die Magna Miracle hatte auch einen dunkelgrünen Blank und war gleichfalls gut.



Dann war das sicherlich die.
"Green" war in Bezug auf Silver jetzt meine Vermutung. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Die Tubertini Styx ist unterdessen eingetrudelt und macht einen sehr sehr guten Eindruck. Ziemlich kräftig auf jeden Fall. Ein WG gibt der Hersteller nicht an aber gefühlt sind mit der Rute die 30g Futter plus dasselbe Gewicht an Korb überhaupt kein Problem. 
Interessant: die unterschiedliche Kurve der drei Spitzen wird nur durch verschiedene Längen erreicht. Hatte ich so bei keiner Rute bisher. 
Morgen geht's raus damit. Neue Wafters gibt es auch, Geschmack Ananas/Buttersäure (wem so etwas einfällt, dem kann man nur perverse Tendenzen unterstellen), im ersten Moment ist das Aroma lecker fruchtig aber wenn man richtig inhaliert, möchte man eigentlich brechen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Interessant: die unterschiedliche Kurve der drei Spitzen wird nur durch verschiedene Längen erreicht. Hatte ich so bei keiner Rute bisher.
> Morgen geht's raus damit.


Das ist wirklich sehr sparsam und für den Hersteller ökonomisch gemacht, sowas funktioniert nachvollziehbar wunderbar!
Nur fehlen mit mehr Spitzenhärte immer ein paar cm, bei sehr kurzen Ruten ist das evtl. schon sehr spürbar.
Welche Länge ist es denn?
Die Rutenreihe schaut mir nach Webdaten und Übersichtsbild sowie dem wenig-Konus der Spitzen sehr nach S.Korea-Standard-Günstig-Ware aus.

Ich schneide bei Ruten oft und gerne ein wenig vorne weg, wenn mir die Spitzenkraft ab Werk nicht gefällt, denn so kann man manche Wabbelspitzenrute noch brauchbar machen.
Immer nur ganz wenig (1cm bis max. 2cm) und dann wieder testen, ist quasi narrensicher.
Ringlein provisorisch, passt man erst richtig an, wenn es gefällt, oder am einfachsten genau die vorderste Section weg hat.


----------



## seatrout61

Petri Roland zu dem Prachtexemplar...generalstabsmäßig vorbereitet, durchgeführt und erfolgreich beendet...hoffe, Bernd war auch erfolgreich.


----------



## geomas

Ti-it - wunderbar klassisches Angeln praktizierst Du da - Petri zu den Gründlingen. Ich ziehe den Stroh-Hut!





Sogar Drennan nahm sich gerade der Angelei auf die „Gudgeons” an.
Notiz: Diese einfache Fischerei sollte ich viel öfter betreiben.
noch ne Notiz: bitte beachtet das „Gründlings-Meßgerät” bei etwa 5:45min

Petri heil und Glückwunsch zur Tubertini-Feeder, Mescalero . Unterschiedlich lange Feedertips halte ich für ne gute Idee, insbesondere bei feinen Ruten.
Viel Erfolg beim Ersteinsatz der oder des „Styx”!

#balzer
Meine Magna Silver ist die „Ledger” in 3m („1 1030/300”), ich habe die in den frühen/mittleren 90ern als meine erste Swingtiprute neu gekauft und mag die Rute sehr.  Nur die Teilung mit ringlosem Griffteil ist nicht so meins.


----------



## geomas

Gestern und auch heute Abend war ich jeweils kurz am Wasser. Wie üblich ganz in der Nähe.





Gestern gab es viele Fehlbisse an der Posenmontage. Vermutlich hervorgerufen durch Micro-Silvers von umme 10cm (2 oder 3 davon landete ich).
Breadpunch brachte wieder schneller Bisse als (frischer) Dosenmais.





Später habe ich die Montage umgerüstet und Mais am Grund schleifend angeboten. 
Das brachte 2 nicht ganz kleine Plötz.

Heute habe ich dann ne „ganz enge” Angelstelle aufgesucht und mit meiner zartesten Picker befischt.





Der Pegel war heute etwas über normal. Noch etwas mehr oder aber deutlich weniger Wasser würde mir komfortableres Pietschen ermöglichen.
So saß ich wie üblich wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Zunächst habe ich nur Mais angeboten, es gab „ordentliche Plötz” von meist etwas über 20cm.
Nach einem Tüddel habe ich neu montiert, dann ne andere Rolle mit noch anderer Montage an die 7ft-Winner-Picker gebaut. Vielleicht bekommt das Rütchen ne moderne Rolle.





Die kleinen alten XT-7-Biomaster mag ich eigentlich, aber 100prozentig sauber laufen meine Exemplare alle nicht.

Ach ja, es gab neben etlichen Plötz auf Mais später noch Plötz auf Breadpunch und spät dann noch 2 Güsterchen.


----------



## Mescalero

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welche Länge ist es denn?


10 Füße also rund 3 Meter. 
Der Unterschied zwischen der weichsten und der härtesten Spitze beträgt etwa 7cm.

Nicht Korea,  viel schlimmer. Genau, wie zu erwarten. Made in China. 
Die Daiwa JDM Ruten sind auch nicht mehr Made In Japan (die preiswerteren jedenfalls) sondern aus China. 

Egal, erst mal damit fischen, gemeckert ist dann schnell.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wird ja immer schwieriger mit der Nachverfolgung der Herstellung, es sind mehr Stufen im Angelgerätebusiness.

Der Vertreiberlabel samt Regionalniederlassung und die zusammensetzende und draufschreibende Manufaktur sind nur die beiden vor den Endkundengeschäften resp. Onlineshops etc.
Dafür liegen diverse Einkäufer, regelrechte Asia-regionale Fabrikationscluster, und ein starker Zukauf von diversen Spezialherstellern für Teile wie Ringe, Rollenhalter, Modeschmuck usw. für die Ruten, möglichst dort in der Nähe. Die Manufakturkosten und Lohn für die Arbeiter*innen sind kritisch, so dass die Billiglohnländer in Konkurrenz gesetzt werden. China ist an sich im Vergleich sehr teuer geworden!
Die echten Blankhersteller sind auch wieder woanders und arbeiten in der Art Maschinenbau und Maschinenautomatisierung, in deren Vorstufe läuft noch die mehr oder wenige aufwendige Mattenherstellung.

Das alles managed jemand in der heute angesagten kritischen JIT-Vernetzung, und führt es möglichst JIT in einer Manufaktur zusammen.  Da muss einfach Durchsatz gefahren werden, alle Teile sind auf der Ebene an sich noch sehr billig und werfen dort wenig Gewinn pro Stück ab.
Ich schätze, das ist vornehmlich der Südkoreaner als Produktionsgigant und Holding, schon lange die Nr.1. Die haben inzwischen sogar vollkommen eigene Teile für günstigst, lange schon einiges gut erkennbar, aber auf teureren Markenruten gibt es auch immer noch Fuji und nun vermehrt Seaguide oder für sehr speziell PacBay, nur als explizite höherwertige Komponenten.
Und eben allerlei Gimick für ganz besonders aussehend und ganz besonders teuer, so Gaga-Kostümierung für Ruten.

Und deswegen sehen auch viele Teile und Komponenten immer wieder sehr gleich aus, die Änderungsmöglichkeiten sind in den Günstigbereichen einfach begrenzt.
Bei Rollen, Shimano und Ryobi Rollen sind inzwischen ähnlicher, als vielen Labelfans vlt. lieb ist, und auch Daiwa wird immer ähnlicher, abgeguckt und gleich eingekauft wird sowieso. Manches ist schon sehr kurios, wenn man mit einem Tisch voller Rollen der großen 3 japanoid-verorteten Firmen herumspielt.


----------



## geomas

etwas OT: gibt es derzeit von China und Japan abgesehen noch nennenswerte Rollenproduktionen in anderen asiatischen Ländern? 
Malaysia, Vietnam oder so? Produkte aus der VRC möchte ich ja nach Möglichkeit „umschiffen”.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Gestern und auch heute Abend war ich jeweils kurz am Wasser. Wie üblich ganz in der Nähe.



Schönes Gewässer für deine kurzen Angeltrips. Deine Antennenpose ist ziemlich groß, hast du da so tiefes Wasser?

Interessante Baumposen hast du gepflanzt lieber Georg. Ich hoffe mal, das sie trotz des trockenen Sommers gut angehen und die richtigen Posenblüten treiben.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> etwas OT: gibt es derzeit von China und Japan abgesehen noch nennenswerte Rollenproduktionen in anderen asiatischen Ländern?
> Malaysia, Vietnam oder so? Produkte aus der VRC möchte ich ja nach Möglichkeit „umschiffen”.




Abu Cardinal müßte Korea sein, irgendwelche Abus sollen sogar noch in Schweden gebaut werden, Okuma zum Teil Taiwan.


----------



## geomas

Die große Pose ist hier „Kunst am Bau” oder wie sich das nennt, eine echte Künstlerin hat die konzipiert. Die leuchtet sogar ganz langsam pulsierend.
Der alte Bodied Waggler funktionierte hier ganz gut - die Wassertiefe lag dort gestern bei etwa 1,30m. Wenn es deutlich tiefer (2m+) wird mag ich Waggler nicht mehr. Fürs flache Wasser gefallen mir kleine „Crystal”-Waggler oder vergleichbare Posen (Middy ist da gut aufgestellt).


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Abu Cardinal müßte Korea sein, irgendwelche Abus sollen sogar noch in Schweden gebaut werden, Okuma zum Teil Taiwan.



Danke!

Auf den letzten erworbenen Okumas (Ceymar Match - gute Rollen) stand Made in China.




PS: ich habe Abu Garcia/Purefishing mal angeschrieben


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> etwas OT: gibt es derzeit von China und Japan abgesehen noch nennenswerte Rollenproduktionen in anderen asiatischen Ländern?
> Malaysia, Vietnam oder so? Produkte aus der VRC möchte ich ja nach Möglichkeit „umschiffen”.


Definitiv kommen die Daiwa LT aus Vietnam Manufaktur, wie vieles vom Daiwa-Anbieter zur Zeit, steht zu recht stolz drauf und bestens montiert.
Mit den günstigen LT Ninja Legalis Exceler Fuego kannst du kaum etwas falsch machen, musst nur die richtig passende aus den vielen Subtypen herauslesen.
Einen echten Nachteil kenne ich überhaupt nur, das ist beim Ablegen in Gras zum montieren etc., wo die unten hohlen Daiwa Air-Rotoren am nervigsten Schnur fangen können. Passiert nie in der Hand oder auf dem Rutenständer, du hast eh meist kurze Ruten. Wo bei langen öfter mal groß ablegen notwendig wird.
Die schwärzesten gefallen mir am besten, wie dir wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Definitiv kommen die Daiwa LT aus Vietnam Manufaktur, wie vieles vom Daiwa-Anbieter zur Zeit, steht zu recht stolz drauf und bestens montiert.
> Mit den günstigen LT Ninja Legalis Exceler Fuego kannst du kaum etwas falsch machen, musst nur die richtig passende aus den vielen Subtypen herauslesen.
> Einen echten Nachteil kenne ich überhaupt nur, das ist beim Ablegen in Gras zum montieren etc., wo die unten hohlen Daiwa Air-Rotoren am nervigsten Schnur fangen können. Passiert nie in der Hand oder auf dem Rutenständer, du hast eh meist kurze Ruten. Wo bei langen öfter mal groß ablegen notwendig wird.
> Die schwärzesten gefallen mir am besten, wie dir wahrscheinlich auch.



Super, danke. Das ist ein gutes Argument* für die LTs.
Ne Exceler LT (17er Modellreihe) habe ich und mag den guten Lauf. Dann teste ich vielleicht mal die noch etwas günstigeren Modelle an.



*) klar, die Menschenrechtslage in Vietnam ist auch nicht ohne, aber besser als die VRC allemal


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die kleinen alten XT-7-Biomaster mag ich eigentlich, aber 100prozentig sauber laufen meine Exemplare alle nicht.


da solltest du dich mal mit Hecht100+  über PN austauschen, meine läuft jetzt wie nee ganz andere Rolle.


geomas schrieb:


> etwas OT: gibt es derzeit von China und Japan abgesehen noch nennenswerte Rollenproduktionen in anderen asiatischen Ländern?
> Malaysia, Vietnam oder so? Produkte aus der VRC möchte ich ja nach Möglichkeit „umschiffen”.


also *auf keiner meiner Shimanos steht Made in China, *bei den neueren Malaysia auf alten teilweise Korea und Japan natürlich.


----------



## 49er

skyduck
Als mögliche 11ft Feeder würde ich noch die Greys Prodigy TXL Specialist Feeder ins Spiel bringen. Ich hab die 10ft und 11ft Varianten im Einsatz und beide packen Deine angepeilten Futterkörbe inklusive Futter locker.







Mit der 11ft Feeder hab ich einem Tag sogar mal um die 80g geworfen, das war dann aber schon grenzwertig.
Ich hab damals auch zwischen der Greys und der Shimano X5 geschwankt, mich dann aber für die Greys entschieden, wegen der progressiven Aktion, den größeren Ringen und weil die mitgelieferten Feederspitzen aus Glasfaser sind und nicht aus Carbon.
Müsste ich mich zwischen der 10ft und der 11ft entscheiden, würde ich die 11ft nehmen. Die gefällt mir von der Aktion und dem Handling her etwas besser.
Vielleicht ist die Greys ja auch was für Dich, schau Sie Dir mal an.

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Abu Cardinal müßte Korea sein, irgendwelche Abus sollen sogar noch in Schweden gebaut werden, Okuma zum Teil Taiwan.



...das ging fix: ich hatte letzte Nacht noch ABU/PureFishing wegen des Rollen-Produktionsstandortes angeschrieben, heute früh kam ein Anruf: der nette Mann hatte sich kundig gemacht und teilte mit, daß wohl alle ABU-Rollen (Ausnahme Mörrum) aus China kommen. Das würde auch für die Ruten gelten und deswegen gäbe es auch keine langfristig angelegte Ersatzteilversorgung (vielleicht war ich da noch im System, hatte mal wegen Ersatzspitzen angefragt).


----------



## Tricast

Sieste, es wird schwierig einen Bogen um China zu machen. Da bleibt uns nur die gute alte Splitcane und die Holzhaspel.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Sieste, es wird schwierig einen Bogen um China zu machen. Da bleibt uns nur die gute alte Splitcane und die Holzhaspel.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


aber die guten glücklich machenden  Ruten und Rollen werden doch noch nicht in China produziert. Gerade die Rollen sollen ja außergewöhnlich gut sein, ich glaube ein sehr lieber Mitükel hatte da mal welche zu verkaufen und war da total begeistert von...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist das Video für dich, mit den Shimano-Infos von Thomas.
Es gibt noch die etwas günstigere silbergraue Sedona.
Wenn es um aktuelle Heckbremser geht, dann sowieso Infos bei ihm.




Ich habe mir nach viel Recherchen und Vorabtests (Fuego LT 2500) die Legalis LT in 3000 geholt, das ist die richtige für fast alles, mit Anklappkurbel.
Und dann noch die Sahara FI 3000 HG, fast genau das Setup hab ich also auch. Sind mir zum leichteren Fischen (ohne Spin) gut passend.
Der i_fish macht immerhin deutlich mehr als nur tumbes BlaBla
(ist aber ein eng aufgesteller Salzwasserspinner, das ist wichtig bei denen, bedarfsweise rauszurechnen!)


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Sieste, es wird schwierig einen Bogen um China zu machen. Da bleibt uns nur die gute alte Splitcane und die Holzhaspel.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Naja, es geht schon noch. 
Mit „modernen Klassikern” (aus der Zeit bevor die VR die Massenproduktion auf die Reihe bekommen hat) läßt sich ja hervorragend fischen. 
5/6 meiner ABU-Rollen sind noch aus Schweden, viele Shimanos aus Japan und eine zweistellige Zahl meiner Ruten aus dem UK.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Es ist prinzipiell viel einfacher, im Moment ist der Lohnarbeiter in China ca. 3,3 mal so teuer wie in Vietnam, Wirtschaftsdatenfakten.
Kann man denn daran rumdeuteln, dass ein Erzkapitalist sich diese Einsparmöglichkeit entgehen lässt bzw. anders herum freiwillig Geld verschleudern täte?

VR China ist längst kein Billiglohnland mehr, eher schon Hitech und das Topend, was Produktion betrifft.
In EU kommt nur meist die von den (DE/EU) Importeuren gekaufte China-Low-Quality an, eben Junk für Europa. Die könnten auch etwas teurer und besser qualifiziert einkaufen, tun die aber nicht (freiwillig).


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> aber die guten glücklich machenden  Ruten und Rollen werden doch noch nicht in China produziert. Gerade die Rollen sollen ja außergewöhnlich gut sein, ich glaube ein sehr lieber Mitükel hatte da mal welche zu verkaufen und war da total begeistert von...


ganz böse falle, ich hatte zuerst eine Rolle von Drennan, wäre es danach gegangen hätte ich mir nie im Leben eine Rute von denen geholt aber dank Tricast habe ich eine Glücklichmacher, die Rolle habe ich ohne Vorankündigung geomas aufs Auge gedrückt    hoffe er nahm es mit Humor


----------



## Nordlichtangler

49er schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412204
> 
> 
> Ich hab damals auch zwischen der Greys und der Shimano X5 geschwankt, mich dann aber für die Greys entschieden, wegen der progressiven Aktion, den größeren Ringen und weil die mitgelieferten Feederspitzen aus Glasfaser sind und nicht aus Carbon.


Sehe ich gerade erst richtig , wie tun denn die beiden abgebildeten Rollen?
Müssen ja nun schon länger Dienst bei Dir tun!

Die habe ich bisher nicht weiter beachtet bzw. vorsichtshalber gezielt geschnitten, 
weil mir 2 kleinere Shimano BR in Gr.4000 bisher eigentlich locker mehr als genug sind;
bzw. ich als Uferangler meist keine Lust noch Trageplatz hab, extra Spezialisten mitzuschleppen.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck schrieb:


> aber die guten glücklich machenden  Ruten und Rollen werden doch noch nicht in China produziert. Gerade die Rollen sollen ja außergewöhnlich gut sein, ich glaube ein sehr lieber Mitükel hatte da mal welche zu verkaufen und war da total begeistert von...


Verrate mir doch mal wer davon so begeistert war, bin sehr neugierig. Susanne hat ihre beiden sofort ausgegliedert und sich eine billige Daiwa geholt und ich verkaufe jetzt die 4 wegen Hobbyaufgabe.   
Eimalig waren die 3 Spulen die zu jeder Rolle gehörten; 100 m 0,18, 100 m 0,20 und 100 m 0,25. Somit hätte ich mit 2 Rollen 6 Ruten bestücken können. Hatte mir dafür extra von Preston die Ready Rod Spool Safe geholt. Die Idee war TOP, aber jetzt gebe ich ja das Hobby auf.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

Weil hier gerade von Rollen die Sprache ist. Heute hat der Paketbote geklingelt und hat mir ein kleines Paket gebracht, et voilà:

Barbel Master Centrepin by ZP (Zanderpit) Made in Germany, schick verpackt im Holzkästchen.






Ich liebe dieses "Areal" Design, läuft super, top Verarbeitung.

Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz …

geomas: Wär das nicht eine Rolle für dich, so eine Centrepin, Georg? Oder hast du schon welche im Einsatz. Gerade für das Angeln mit der Pose an deinem Gewässer wäre die aus meiner Sicht ideal! 


Tight lines


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Am Montag habe ich das 1.Mal dieses Jahr meine 5m-Kopfrute mit ner 1gr. Pose am Wasser gehabt. Ich brauchte Köfis und hatte Maden als Köder dabei. Der 1. Fisch war seit Jahren mein erstes Rotauge, Fischart 2+3 auch seit Jahren meine 2 ersten Gründlinge! 
Ist schon schwer geworden, die zu finden und zu fangen... Abends um 20.30 war wohl eine gute Zeit.. Habe mich echt gefreut! 

Das letzte Mal, wo ich eine Kopfrute im Einsatz hatte, biß auf denselben Köder eine schöne Forelle (zum 2.Mal), mit nem Aal muß ich auch mal rechnen... 
Habe daher eine 0,33er FC als Hauptschnur und 8er Goldhaken am 0,23er Vorfach gewählt, sicher ist sicher! 
Was nehmt ihr für Schnurstärken für die Kopfrute bzw. habt ihr mit dieser schon "ungewöhnliche" Fische gefangen?


----------



## geomas

Thomas. - die FD 3000 hatte ich neulich gerade wieder im Einsatz. Ich mag die Rolle und Schnurdrall kriege ich mit jeder Rolle hin (wo ist das „Ich hab die Power-Bizeps-Emoji”??). Die Rolle sitzt an der S7 Tench&Specimen Float und paßt dort perfekt.

Dace - Glückwunsch zur „Barbel Master”, lieber „Barbel Master”. Wie groß ist die? 4,75 Zoll?
Die Speichen-Optik finde ich persönlich extrem gelungen. Nur bei kleineren Rollen (meiner alten Trudex) paßt das nicht.
Ich habe neben 2 Ali-Pins (laufen gut) auch noch ne halb moderne Bewick und die alte Trudex. Hier am meist sehr langsam laufenden Fluß nebenan ist mir ne Stationärrolle lieber.

Tricast - die E-Spulen bei den Drennan-Rollen finde ich schon praktisch und sinnvoll. Wie machen sich denn eigentlich Eure neuen Goldstücke in der Praxis? Ich meine die Ryobis. Ich fand die damals in GW schon prima laufend, nur optisch etwas zu sehr auf „dicke Hose” gemacht.

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt - na da gehst Du ja auf Nummer sicher. An den Stippen habe ich meist ne Mono von 0,17-0,20mm, Hakengrößen meist so zwischen 12er und 18er. Ist ja abhängig vom Gewässer und den zu erwartenden Fängen und Beifängen.


----------



## Tricast

Du weißt doch, Aussehen ist nicht alles und Frau Hübner ist mit der Rolle sehr zufrieden und das ist doch die Hauptsache. Ich finde die Rolle sehr gut und sie macht genau das, was sie soll, nämlich keine Tüddel.
Mit der Drennan war das extrem. Im Nahbereich mag das ja alles noch gehen nur auf Entfernung wurdest Du Verrückt mit der Schlaufenbildung. Habe alle möglichen Schnüre ausprobiert, auch die Maxima. Es wurde einfach nicht besser. Wir haben 7x Shimanski Super X Match 3000 HS, selbst damit hatte nie solche Probleme. Aber die Rollen sind für mein Empfinden zu klein beim Spulendurchmesser deshalb damals die Drennan 4000 FD. Die Ryobi 4500 Feeder & Match hat den gleichen Durchmesser und bislang klaglos funktioniert. Ich hatte mir ja auf anraten von Nordi damals schon die Applause in 4000 geholt. Bin ich auch sehr zufrieden damit.
Deinen Einwand bezüglich des Auftretens der Ryobi kann ich teilen. Für mich sind die alten schwarzen XT7 von Shimanski noch immer am schönsten. Die neueren Modelle finde ich nicht mehr so ansprechend. 
Jedenfalls mache ich Schluss mit dem Hobby und überhaupt wer braucht schon Drennan, die wollen doch mit uns Kartoffelessern auch nichts zu tun haben. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Lieber Heinz, jetzt mach uns nicht noch die Kartoffeln madig ;-)) 

Gut zu hören, daß Ihr mit den Ryobis zufrieden seid. Deinen Geschmack bezüglich der schwarzen/dunklen XT-7-Shimanos teile ich. 
Meine allererste aus der Reihe, ne Perfection 1000W, läuft immer noch super und zwar an der Balzer Picker. 
Viele Grüße aus dem Land der Kleinplötz, Georg.


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, Aussehen ist nicht alles und Frau Hübner ist mit der Rolle sehr zufrieden und das ist doch die Hauptsache. Ich finde die Rolle sehr gut und sie macht genau das, was sie soll, nämlich keine Tüddel.
> Mit der Drennan war das extrem. Im Nahbereich mag das ja alles noch gehen nur auf Entfernung wurdest Du Verrückt mit der Schlaufenbildung. Habe alle möglichen Schnüre ausprobiert, auch die Maxima. Es wurde einfach nicht besser. Wir haben 7x Shimanski Super X Match 3000 HS, selbst damit hatte nie solche Probleme. Aber die Rollen sind für mein Empfinden zu klein beim Spulendurchmesser deshalb damals die Drennan 4000 FD. Die Ryobi 4500 Feeder & Match hat den gleichen Durchmesser und bislang klaglos funktioniert. Ich hatte mir ja auf anraten von Nordi damals schon die Applause in 4000 geholt. Bin ich auch sehr zufrieden damit.
> Deinen Einwand bezüglich des Auftretens der Ryobi kann ich teilen. Für mich sind die alten schwarzen XT7 von Shimanski noch immer am schönsten. Die neueren Modelle finde ich nicht mehr so ansprechend.
> Jedenfalls mache ich Schluss mit dem Hobby und überhaupt wer braucht schon Drennan, die wollen doch mit uns Kartoffelessern auch nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


sag mir einfach wann ich das Zeug abholen soll...


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> sag mir einfach wann ich das Zeug abholen soll...


Ungeliebte Rollen, fang da erst gar nicht mit an.


----------



## skyduck

ich habe jetzt aus all den Ruten-Such-Frust mich erst einmal glücklich gemacht.

Im Zulauf befindet sich jetzt eine Drennan Acolyte Plus Feeder in 11ft. Finde ich dann irgendwie passend in Kombination mit der Acolyte Match und den beiden Sphere. Das ist doch schonmal ein schöner Ruten Grundstock für die nächsten Jahre.

#Rollen ja das ist so ein Ding, wirklich überzeugen tut mich da, gerade optisch, im Moment gar nix. Ja die alten Aero und super Aero aber wie geomas schon sagte, wirklich richtig gut läuft da keine mehr von (ich glaube ich habe mittlerweile so um die 8 oder 9). Die beiden Sphere Mgti Rollen machen sich echt gut, optisch harmonieren die aber wohl eher nur mit den Ruten. Die Daiwa Legalis Lt geht noch so gerade aber da gefällt die Bremse mir nicht so gut. 

Ganz nett finde ich die Korum Axis, da weiß ich aber null wie die sich technisch auf Dauer anstellen. Habe ich aktuell zwei von im Einsatz, bisher haben sie immer super funktioniert. Aber Korum als Rollenbauer kann ich gar nicht einschätzen, na ja letztlich ja auch nur ein Zebco Unternehmen...









Optisch, technisch und auch vom Handling und Bremssound her gefällt mir aktuell tatsächlich die Quick 5 am besten.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ungeliebte Rollen, fang da erst gar nicht mit an.


skyduck muss eh aufpassen, er bekommt da nix bevor Heinz die Nübsies auf Schund kontrolliert hat, da stellt er Ansprüche


----------



## Mescalero

#Rollen

Der als Pensionär nach Australien ausgewanderte Engländer _Fishing With Den _(YouTube) hat vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch Rollen getestet bzw. tut er das immer wieder mal.
Er ist nicht gesponsert oder so, wenn etwas Murks ist, sagt er das auch. Letztens hatte er Big Pits von Matrix u./o. Preston am Wickel glaube ich. Meistens halt ziemliche Trümmer weil er oft auf Karpfen feedert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Weil hier gerade von Rollen die Sprache ist. Heute hat der Paketbote geklingelt und hat mir ein kleines Paket gebracht, et voilà:
> 
> Barbel Master Centrepin by ZP (Zanderpit) Made in Germany, schick verpackt im Holzkästchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412241
> 
> 
> Ich liebe dieses "Areal" Design, läuft super, top Verarbeitung.


das ist ja mal eine schwarze mit wenig Blinkblink , dennoch interessant anzuschauen, das ist top für den echten Wassereinsatz !


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Lieber Heinz, jetzt mach uns nicht noch die Kartoffeln madig ;-))



geomas : Es geht nichts über eine gute Kartoffel (nur finden ist die Kunst) und am liebsten eine Pellkartoffel. Als einfacher Mensch reicht mir dazu etwas Butter, Meersalz und ein Schluck Champagner oder Sekt. Snobs lassen sich die Pellkartoffel auch mit etwas Kaviar schmecken.
Aber "Kartoffelesser" titulierte uns Frau Ferda Ataman. Warum, wieso, weshalb bleibt mir schleierhaft.   

Auch die kleinen Schwarzen brauchen etwas Pflege, dann funktioniert das auch wieder. Ich habe für die technischen Dinge Frau Hübner.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über eine gute Kartoffel (nur finden ist die Kunst) und am liebsten eine Pellkartoffel. Als einfacher Mensch reicht mir dazu etwas Butter, Meersalz



Ja. Oder ein bisschen Quark.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja. Oder ein bisschen Quark.


Genau,  Quark mit frischen Kräutern drin und etwas angeschlagener Sahne vermengt. Und grobes Salz aus der Mühle über die Kartoffel.


----------



## Tricast

Was seid Ihr für Schlemmermäuler, Quark mit frischen Kräutern plus Sahne. Dagegen ist ja der Prof richtig bescheiden mit ein bisschen Quark.
Da merke ich erst richtig was für ein bescheidener Mensch ich bin!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Niklas32

Petri allen die es in letzter Zeit ans Wasser geschafft haben. Mich hat der Summer Blues weiterhin fest im Griff. Aktuell sitze ich zwar eine Nacht auf Karpfen an, aber weniger weil ich voller Motivation bin, sondern eher weil sich ein gutes zeitfenster auftat und meine Madame mich förmlich rausgescheucht hat. 

Vor einigen Tagen war ich mal mit der Spinne los. An einem Gewässer wo ich mich in ükeliger Mission bisher immer schwer tat und nur ab und an mal ne Brachse oder nen mäßigen Plötz fangen konnte, habe ich ein Trupp guter Fische beim Sonnen sichten können. 






Da waren ein paar echte Trümmer bei. Einige etwas kleinere Fische konnte ich als Plötzen recht sicher identifizieren. Die größten Exemplare des Trupps waren mir für Plötzen eigentlich zu massiv. Vllt hat sich auch der ein oder andere Döbel darunter gemischt. Durch den leichten Wind war es leider recht schlecht zu erkennen. 
Auf jeden Fall muss ich da demnächst nochmal mit der Picker angreifen. 

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die rege Rutendiskussion. Wirklich spannend zu lesen. 
Insgesamt sind die vielen tollen Beiträge hier eine einzige perfekte Erdung in der Summer Blues Schwerelosigkeit.


----------



## geomas

skyduck - na denn man Glückwunsch zur Entscheidungsfindung. Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke nach den ersten Einsätzen der Acolyte Plus.
Interessant auch Deine Einschätzung der Axis und der Quick 5 - danke!

Niklas32 - also dann man ran an den Speck (wie man früher sagte). Vielleicht kannst Du mit der Picker klären, wer sich da „einen Lenz macht” im Wasser.

Meine letzten Bemühungen am Wasser (mit Picker) waren nicht gerade durchschlagend erfolgreich. Es gab schöne und weniger schöne Plötz sowie Güsterchen, alle von überschaubarerer Größe.


----------



## Mescalero

Den Styx Feeder entschneidern....




Angemischt hatte ich geshreddertes Sandwichtoast und Mais mit einem extrem rot färbenden Sensas Futter - leider zu viel Wasser rein, es war eine klebrige Pampe, die in der Form haftete aber nicht am Futterkorb. Egal, drumrumkneten von Hand ging einigermaßen. 




Am 8er Haken hing einer der für mich neuen Ananas-Buttersäure-Wafters, die viel größer als erwartet sind. 12mm...fast schon Boiliegröße.

Oft werfe ich die Angel erstmal aus und schreibe danach das Datum usw. ins Fangbuch, klapp den Kescher und den Hocker auf usw.
Dazu kam es heute gar nicht, nur eine oder zwei Minuten nach dem ersten Wurf kam Bewegung in die Spitze und ein rabiater Karpfen lag auf der (während des Drills ausgerollten) Matte.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mission accomplished! Leider war ich zu spät los und es begann bereits zu dämmern. Nachdem die Sonne untergegangen war, ließen schlagartig die Zupfer und natürlich auch die Bisse nach, selbst Schnurschwimmer blieben aus. 

So war der Karpfen der einzige Fisch heute aber wenn der Plan aufgeht, kann ich gleich morgen früh noch einmal angreifen. 

Der (oder von mir aus auch "die") Styx macht jedenfalls einen prima Job. Ein 30g Korb mit Füllung geht ganz gut, mehr würde ich eher nicht dranhängen. Trotz der filigranen Konstruktion ist die Rute bei einem solchen Karpfen noch lange nicht am Ende. Die Biegung geht zwar bis ins letzte Drittel aber da ist noch sehr viel Spielraum für deutlich dickeren Fisch. Ich bin sehr happy mit dem Stecken.


----------



## geomas

#alte shimano rollen

Meine Bemerkung, daß sie alle nicht mehr perfekt laufen bezog sich auf die alten Biomaster-Rollen, nicht auf die dunklen/schhwarzen alten XT7-Shimanos allgemein. Von denen habe ich absolut perfekt laufende und welche, die nicht mehr 1a sind (die hängen dann an seltener gefischten Ruten).
Problemlos sind übrigens alle Aerocast-Exemplare, die sehen nur leider etwas seltsam aus...


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur „Barbel Master”, lieber „Barbel Master”. Wie groß ist die? 4,75 Zoll?


Danke dir lieber Georg. Der Durchmesser ist 4.25 Zoll.

Petri Der mit dem Fisch tanzt,


Petri Mescalero zum Spiegler, ist ja dann alles nach Plan gelaufen. 

So auch bei mir, ich bin dann auch noch ans Flüsschen, um die "Barbel Master" zu "entschneidern", da muss Schleim dran dachte ich mir.

Der Plan ist aufgegangen. Nach drei Stunden Wartezeit kam der Biss, die Rutenspitze wurde zügig Richtung Köder gezogen, Anschlag, das Geräusch der Ratsche hallte übers Wasser - das war Musik in meinen Ohren.

Der Fisch hatte keineswegs vor, sich lustlos in den Keschern befördern zu lassen, Rute und Centrepin wurden ordentlich gefordert (ganz nach meinem Geschmack), bevor ich den Fisch im Kescher hatte: schöne 72 cm Barbe, ich war happy, wie sagte der Jan: Mission accomplished!









Der "kleine" Kerl hat mir eine Vorstellung zum
Thema "Reinlichkeit" gegeben! Das sorgte für Kurzweil beim
Warten auf den Biss! 


Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Schön wenn ein Plan gelingt und die neue Pin zünftig eingeweiht werden konnte. Jedenfalls hast Du da eine wunderschöne Kombi mit Rute und der Barbel Master.
Entspricht die Pin denn ganz Deinen Vorstellungen?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## 49er

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehe ich gerade erst richtig , wie tun denn die beiden abgebildeten Rollen?
> Müssen ja nun schon länger Dienst bei Dir tun!
> 
> Die habe ich bisher nicht weiter beachtet bzw. vorsichtshalber gezielt geschnitten,
> weil mir 2 kleinere Shimano BR in Gr.4000 bisher eigentlich locker mehr als genug sind;
> bzw. ich als Uferangler meist keine Lust noch Trageplatz hab, extra Spezialisten mitzuschleppen.



Bin etwas zwiegespalten. Die Rollen an sich sind gut: schönes Wickelbild, feine Bremse, weicher Lauf, starker Schnurfangbügel... wie man es von Ryobi halt kennt.
Macht jedes mal Spaß, den Futterkorb wieder reinzukurbeln. 
Aber mit dem Freilauf bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Der hat meiner Meinung nach eine zu starke Knarre drin. Wenn mit Freilauf Schnur gezogen wird ist die ziemlich laut und fast nicht zu überhören. An und für sich ja nicht allzu schlimm aber man merkt halt auch den Wiederstand der Knarre recht deutlich, wenn man mal von Hand dran zieht. Der Freilauf könnte deutlich feiner sein, wenn eine schwächere Knarre verbaut worden wäre. Vielleicht kann man das irgendwie "pimpen", aber an eine Freilaufrolle zerlegen hab ich mich bis jetzt nicht ran getraut.

Hab mir die Rollen damals eigentlich auch nur rein Interessehalber zugelegt, weil ich den Ryobi-Freilauf mit den Freilaufsystemen von Daiwa, Shimano und Penn vergleichen wollte.
Mein Fazit bezüglich Leichtgängigkeit der Freilaufsysteme (von leicht zu schwer):
Daiwa -> Shimano -> Ryobi -> Penn

Okuma würde mir noch fehlen, dann hätt ich die größten Rollenhersteller durch.


----------



## Thomas.

49er schrieb:


> Hab mir die Rollen damals eigentlich auch nur rein Interessehalber zugelegt, weil ich den Ryobi-Freilauf mit den Freilaufsystemen von Daiwa, Shimano und Penn vergleichen wollte.
> Mein Fazit bezüglich Leichtgängigkeit der Freilaufsysteme (von leicht zu schwer):
> Daiwa -> Shimano -> Ryobi -> Penn


sind das die Virtus?, da hatte ich vor einigen Monaten mal hier nachgefragt weil ich sie sehr schick fand, es konnte mir damals leider keiner was dazu sagen und des wegen habe ich mir die BR 4000FA  X-Aero geholt.
ich fisch ja auch am liebste Freilauf oder Kampfbremse und an Leichtgängigkeit kommt keine an die alte Cormoran Freerunner CR30X vorbei, wobei die im Fluss mit Strömung nicht zu gebrauchen ist da sich der Freilauf nicht schwergenug einstellen lässt, aber im See unübertroffen.


----------



## 49er

Ja genau, das sind Ryobi Virtus FS 2500. Die gabs damals recht günstig in einem Angebot, da hat der Schwabe in mir zugeschlagen. 
Hab Deine Nachfrage damals nicht gesehen, sorry, sonst hättest von mir sicherlich Antwort gekriegt.
Aber im Endeffekt wirst mit Deinen Shimis den besseren Freilauf haben.


----------



## Thomas.

49er schrieb:


> Hab Deine Nachfrage damals nicht gesehen, sorry, sonst hättest von mir sicherlich Antwort gekriegt.


gerade mal nachgeschaut, ist schon mehr als 2 Jahre her, aber danke für die info, mittlerweile habe ich sie auch schon einige male in der Hand gehabt aber der funke ist bis jetzt nicht so ganz übergesprungen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace 

Glückwunsch dir neuen ZP Pin und dem gelungenen Einstieg.



Farblich gefällt mir diese Rolle hier fast noch besser wie schwarz.....ist sicher Geschmackssache.






Meine DAM Quick Shadow würden mir in einer anderen Farbe auch sehr gut gefallen. Sollte ich irgendwann mal eine zum Überarbeiten bekommen könnte man daraus sicher eine persönliche Anpassung machen, schade nur das die DAM hier keinen gefällt bzw zusagt.


----------



## Tricast

Speichenräder sind eben Speichenräder, da kommen auch die schönsten Alufelgen nicht mit.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

49er schrieb:


> Bin etwas zwiegespalten. Die Rollen an sich sind gut: schönes Wickelbild, feine Bremse, weicher Lauf, starker Schnurfangbügel... wie man es von Ryobi halt kennt.
> Macht jedes mal Spaß, den Futterkorb wieder reinzukurbeln.
> Aber mit dem Freilauf bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Der hat meiner Meinung nach eine zu starke Knarre drin.


Danke sehr, sowas wollte ich wissen!
Also so keine gute Stillwasserrolle.



49er schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man das irgendwie "pimpen", aber an eine Freilaufrolle zerlegen hab ich mich bis jetzt nicht ran getraut.


Da gehe ich von aus, zumindest in Brutalo-Art, aber vor vorschnellem zerlegen muss man in der Tat warnen, irgendwo sind immer gespannte Federn im Spiel.
Muss man erstmal YT absuchen. Oder ne billige wo schießen. Wobei Ryobi ja zu einfachen, sogar strikt vereinfachten Innenbau neigt.



49er schrieb:


> Hab mir die Rollen damals eigentlich auch nur rein Interessehalber zugelegt, weil ich den Ryobi-Freilauf mit den Freilaufsystemen von Daiwa, Shimano und Penn vergleichen wollte.
> Mein Fazit bezüglich Leichtgängigkeit der Freilaufsysteme (von leicht zu schwer):
> Daiwa -> Shimano -> Ryobi -> Penn


Interessante Feststellung, die Pen.n LL 560 konnten meine Shimano Aero GT 6010 (quasi ganz freilaufend einstellbar) aus dem Grunde auch nicht verdrängen.
Zumal da noch schwere Aluspule gegen superleichte fluffige Kunststoffspule steht, dabei merkt man schon testweise die Physik als Massenträgheit wirklich.


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> Entspricht die Pin denn ganz Deinen Vorstellungen?



Eigentlich wollte ich die Barbel Master in der breiteren Ausführung haben. Da ZP die Barbel-Master aber nicht mehr baut, hatte er nur noch eine mit einer schmalen der Spule.

Ich hatte etwas Bedenken, ob das für das Ledger-Angeln auf Dauer mir ausreicht, da ich beim Angeln mit dem Grundblei für das Auswerfen den "side-cast" statt des "Wallis-Cast" bevorzuge, da ich mit dieser Technik wesentlich weiter und genauer werfen kann, und da habe ich mit den breiteren Spulen gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Dazu kommt, dass die Drum-Width mit 16 x 8 mm recht schmal und hoch liegt. Aber ich bekomme noch ausreichend dickere Schnur drauf und beim Werfen gibt es keine Probleme, da die Schnur durch die recht hohe Lage auf der Spule einwandfrei beim Werfen seitlich weggleitet.

Die Ratsche hat auch einen starken Widerstand, so dass selbst bei stärkerer Strömung die Spule nicht in Bewegung gesetzt wird.

Gut, ich habe gerade damit die erste "normale" Barbe mit gefangen, aber ich habe beim Drillen keine Probleme damit gehabt. Die Schnuraufnahme beim Drill, insbesondere bei Barben, wenn der Fisch auf einem zu schwimmt, funktioniert ebenfalls gut. Bei kleinerem Spulendurchmesser kann es da schon mal eng werden, aber mit 4.25 Zoll klappt das bei mir recht gut.

Tja, und die Bremse - der Daumen und die Handfläche funktionieren einwandfrei …

Ich bin rundrum mit der Barbel-Master Centrepin zufrieden.




dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dir neuen ZP Pin und dem gelungenen Einstieg



Danke dir dawurzelsepp

Die Lakemaster sieht vom Design quasi genauso wie Barbel-Master aus. Genaue Spezifikationen fehlen mir, aber wenn die in schwarz wäre, würde ich mir noch eine mit einer breiteren Spule zulegen. Ich werde mal nachfragen, vielleicht lackiert er ja auch nach Wunsch ...


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> schade nur das die DAM hier keinen gefällt bzw zusagt.



Die DAM Quick Shadow sieht mir persönlich etwas eine Spur zu futuristisch aus - aber wie du schon angemerkt hast, ist Geschmacksache.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Speichenräder sind eben Speichenräder, da kommen auch die schönsten Alufelgen nicht mit.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


richtig, aber wenn man die Dinger Putzen muss ist mir nee Alufelge tausendmal lieber,
so Pins wie die von ZP sind optisch schon ein Traum, aber ich mag die moderneren lieber, wenn ich mal viel Geld habe

PS. die Dinger sind alle überteuert


----------



## skyduck

Petri Mescalero zur erfolgreichen Entschneiderung der Styx, Petri Dace , einmal zu wieder mal tollen Barbe und der tollen Pin, sehr schöne Sache, leider ist das so gar nix für meine Feinmotorik, habe es vor Jahren mal versucht...

Gestern abend habe ich endlich mal den Keller weiter aufgeräumt und die zig Döschen, Beutel und Reste von alten Bolies aus der Karpfenzeit in den Taschen zusammengeklaubt. sind so ca. 10 kg zusammengekommen. Habe die dann alle im Mixer pulverisiert und nehme die jetzt mit aus Bestandteil des Methodfeeder-Futter. Ein schöner bunter mix aus rot, grün, gelb, braun, weiß und diversen Pastelltönen .







Funktioniert aber generell gut und bringt etwas Substanz ans Futter.

Dann kam gerade noch der freundlichen GLS Bote und hat ein Paket aus Kamen gebracht, mit der Acolyte Plus 11ft Feeder. Das ist schon echt eine feine, sehr gut verarbeitete Rute. Optisch gefällt sie mir super (wie auch die Acolyte-Match)
Das erste Probewedeln zeigt auf jeden Fall eine deutlich straffere Aktion als die Sphere Ruten. Sie wirkt auch deutlich kräftiger als die bomb, insofern könnte es ganz gut passen.
Ob sich das alles in der Praxis wie gewünscht auswirkt werde ich heute Abend direkt am Haus-See testen und berichten.


----------



## geomas

Traumhaft, daß der erste Trip zum Fluß mit der neuen Rolle gleich den Zielfisch brachte - Petri, lieber Roland!

Äußerst interessant, Deine erste Einschätzung der Acolyte Plus Feeder 11ft, skyduck - hätte ich nach den Papierdaten her nicht gedacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!
Tolle Berichte wieder.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute morgen war ich für drei Stunden am Vereinssee und hatte zwei Ruten draußen, einmal Wafter und einmal Karamell-Popup. Es war eine totale Nullrunde!

Einmal wurde die Spitze krumm weil jemand kräftig dran gezogen hat aber dann doch wieder losließ. Trotz fleißigem Nachladen alle fünf bis zehn Minuten....kein Interesse. 
Immerhin war es bedeckt und die Wärme ließ sich gut aushalten. 

Der nächste Versuch wird am Bach gestartet, vielleicht ist das Wasser dort ein paar Grad weniger warm.


----------



## skyduck

Es war echt ein schöner Angelabend gestern. Das Wetter war angenehm und nicht zu heiß.

Aktuell teste ich ein kleines Kompakt-Futteral aus den Carp-Bereich. Das macht sich für mich echt gut. Das Hauptfach hat eine Abtrennung und ist original für 2 Ruten gedacht. Bei den feinen Stöckchen die ich nehme traue ich im durchaus auch 4 zu. 3 hatte ich gestern drin. Dann gibt es ein sehr kleines Seitenfach für Banksticks. Genau sowas in der Art suche ich schon lange, ohne irgendwelche aufgesetzten Mammut Seitentaschen. Man kann das gut einfach in der Hand tragen und ist von der Sperrigkeit der großen Futterale weg







so jetzt zum eigentlichen Hauptgrund des Ansitzes, der Test der Aco Feeder plus. Also wie bereits schon angedeutet hat die Rute tatsächlich wesentlich mehr Spitzenaktion als die Sphere. hester hat da den ausschlaggebenden Tipp gegeben, nochmal vielen Dank dafür !!!. Das Stöckchen verhält sich tatsächlich genauso wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. Durch die nicht ganz so weiche Aktion konnte ich alle Anschläge gut durch bekommen auf der gewünschte Distanz. 30g Körbe lassen sich gut werfen, wobei sich für mich 20g Körbe einen Tick besser anfühlen und ich mit diesen trotzdem die gewünschte Wurfweite erreichen. Kann aber auch subjektiv sein, da ich in letzter Zeit immer sehr fein fische.

Die Wurfweite ist hiermit deutlich weiter als mit der Sphere Bomb aber die ist ja auch eigentlich nicht für Feedern auf mehr als 30m Entfernung gebaut. Schon gar nicht bei Kraut, hier kommt die Sternstunde bei Kälte wieder. Trotzdem ist die Wurfperformance der Aco noch deutlich schwächer als die der Sphere Feeder L. , die lädt sich einfach traumhaft auf und schafft echt Weite.

Ob und inwiefern die Aktion der Aco bei größeren Fängen ein Problem ist wird sich zeigen. die Fänge gestern haben für eine Auslastung nur zum Bruchteil gereicht.
Dort hat der Sphere la wirklich ihre Sternstunden und es würde mich überraschen wenn es noch besser geht...

Auf jeden Fall ist die Aco die ideale Ergänzung die ich mir gewünscht habe. Die Sphere setzte ich jetzt am Methodfeeder ein, da spielt Anschlag eh nur eine untergeordnete Rolle und sie kann auch schon bei heftigen Bissen ihre Vorzüge voll ausspielen. Die Aco ist dann die neue Standard Feeder Rute am Haus-See, eventuell spendiere ich ihr noch eine feiner Feederspitze, die niedrigste ist 1,5 oz, Wobei ich sage muss, das ich trotzdem alle Bisse auch der Winzlinge gut sehen konnte und das für das schnelle Spannen und bei dem stetigen Wind auch seine Vorteile bringt. Auf jeden Fall ein guter Kauf und ich bin gespannt was sie mir noch so bringen wird.






Made lief gestern von Anfang an gut an der Feeder. Meine letzte Mal so erfolgreiche Kombi aus Mais und drittel Wafter versagte diesmal voll. Den Erfolg brachten dann die normalen harten Sonubaits Halibut 8mm Pellets. Auffällig ist in letzter Zeit, das auch auf die gr0ßen Pellets immer kleinere Fische beißen und ich schon länger keine größere Brassen ans Band bekommen habe. Es scheint einfach zu viel Kleinzeug drin zu sein, ich werde demnächst mal die Ködergröße noch weiter hoch schrauben zum Testen, auch vielleicht mal einen Tauwurm versuchen, mal schauen.


----------



## Tricast

Dann hast Du ja die richtige Wahl getroffen mit Aco und wir wünschen Dir jetzt nur noch die ganz dicken Fische. Damit sie zeigen kann was in ihr steckt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck 
Petri Heil und Glückwunsch zur Rute,ist doch super, wenn ein Neuerwerb dann auch die Erwartungen erfüllt. 

Mein Morgenansitz ist rum und es lief deutlich besser als gestern aber die Kooperationsbereitschaft der Fische lässt trotzdem sehr zu wünschen übrig. 

Obwohl ich auf die vermeintlich sicheren Köder: LB im Korb, Mais am Haar gesetzt habe, gab es nur wenige Bisse. Zwei Moppelchen und ein Rotauge in drei Stunden...
Zwischendurch kam eine stattliche Hornisse vorbei und inspizierte das Futter.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wahrscheinlich dachte sie: "Wenn die Fische das nicht fressen wollen, lass ich besser auch die Finger davon." und brummte von dannen. 

Da fällt mir ein, es gibt recht große Libellen, die manchmal im Flug klappernde Geräusche verursachen. Würde man Libellenmodelle aus Sperrholz oder feinen Furnierstreifen heimwerkeln und brächte sie zum Fliegen, sie würden haargenau so klingen.

# barbless
Ich versuche, wenn immer es geht, auf Widerhaken zu verzichten aber das ist gar nicht so einfach. Kleine Haken gibt es reichlich aber bei ungefähr #12 ist Feierabend. Karpfenhaken gibt es und die Korum "Power" sind im Grunde auch welche. Normaldrahtige 6er oder 8er Haken scheint es kaum zu geben. Vielleicht steige ich auf Fliegenhaken um, viele der Shrimp- und Buzzermodelle passen vom Design her und deutlich preiswerter sind sie auch noch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, es gibt recht große Libellen, die manchmal im Flug klappernde Geräusche verursachen. Würde man Libellenmodelle aus Sperrholz oder feinen Furnierstreifen heimwerkeln und brächte sie zum Fliegen, sie würden haargenau so klingen.


Das liegt bei diesen großen Libellen als Meisterflieger der Lüfte am verdrehen der 4 Flügel, und Grenzbetriebszustände, wie bei einem Hubschrauber im Schwebebetrieb. Viele andere haben deswegen erfolgreich auf 2 Flügel und 2 Synchronisationkölbchen umgestellt.
Nur können Libellen viel besser in alle Richtungen, eben libellenfrei ... 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass man (wie schon weiland-ewig vorgemacht von z.B. dem Galileo Galilei)
bei den großen Libellen mit dem Ziel einer Hubschrauberkonstruktion abgeguckt hat.

Wenn solche auf meiner Rute landen, ist das immer ein besonderes Erlebnis, auf dem Finger nochmal grandioser.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Libellen finde ich auch voll geil - richtige Flugkünstler. Die Larven mit ihrer Alien-Fangmaske kommen auch flashig-urig.

Freue mich auch immer über die hübschen blauen Prachtlibellen am Bach - da gibt es bei uns an manchen Stellen mit schwacher Strömung ziemlich viele.

Leider scheinen die keine Kriebelmücken zu killen


----------



## Mescalero

Die Larven sind übelste Schurken, niederträchtig und hinterhältig. Das kann dir jeder Aquarianer, der tümpeln geht , bestätigen. Diese Mistbatzen bemerkt man nämlich erst, wenn der Bestand an Kleinfisch zusammenbricht.


----------



## Dace

Petri  Mescalero , die Karpfen bleiben dir ja treu. 

Petri skyduck , da hast du deine neue Rute ja auch entschneidert. Ist da noch das Plastik um den oberen Korkgriff?




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn solche auf meiner Rute landen,



... Ich finde die Flugkünstler auch fantastisch ... aber im Wasser als Larve sind sie brutale Räuber






Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Petri  Mescalero , die Karpfen bleiben dir ja treu.
> 
> Petri skyduck , da hast du deine neue Rute ja auch entschneidert. Ist da noch das Plastik um den oberen Korkgriff?


Gut aufgepasst und erwischt .
Da ich mir nicht wirklich sicher war ob sie dauerhaft bei mir einziehen darf habe ich das mal dran gelassen um den Griff nicht direkt zu besudeln . Ist aber mittlerweile ab .


----------



## hester

skyduck, schön das dir die Rute zusagt. Wenn du Spitzen einschleifen kannst, ist die Drennan 3/4 oz als fast taper vielleicht einen Versuch wert. Ich nutze sie sehr gerne, auch an anderen Ruten.


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


>



 was das??????????????




skyduck schrieb:


> Da ich mir nicht wirklich sicher war ob sie dauerhaft bei mir einziehen darf habe ich das mal dran gelassen um den Griff nicht direkt zu besudeln . Ist aber mittlerweile ab .



Na schön zu lesen sowas muß eigentlich immer sofort ab



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Eyh, macht da bloß kein Drama draus aus diesem Etwas von Häutchen.
Das liest sich hier ja fast wie fundamentalistisch beim Jungfernhäutchen, nur eben invers! 

Das vorgehen erst einmal genau live zu testen und dann erst für gut befinden (oder evtl. nicht) ist goldrichtig!  
Das schützt schon mal sehr gegen sich ansammelnden Halden von halbgaren Ruten , und macht das Geld im Negativfall auch schnell wieder frei.

Vorgabe ist dabei eben möglichst wenig an der Rute zu verändern oder abschrabbeln, deswegen geschützt transportiert ans Wasser.
Die soll idealerweise so wie angekommen auch wieder zurück gehen können, einmal feucht abwischen und jedes Quentchen säubern, das gehört zum Onlinetestspiel mit seinen Lieferanten dazu.


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eyh, macht da bloß kein Drama draus aus diesem Etwas von Häutchen.
> Das liest sich hier ja fast wie fundamentalistisch beim Jungfernhäutchen, nur eben invers!
> 
> Das vorgehen erst einmal genau live zu testen und dann erst für gut befinden (oder evtl. nicht) ist goldrichtig!
> Das schützt schon mal sehr gegen sich ansammelnden Halden von halbgaren Ruten , und macht das Geld im Negativfall auch schnell wieder frei.
> 
> Vorgabe ist dabei eben möglichst wenig an der Rute zu verändern oder abschrabbeln, deswegen geschützt transportiert ans Wasser.
> Die soll idealerweise so wie angekommen auch wieder zurück gehen können, einmal feucht abwischen und jedes Quentchen säubern, das gehört zum Onlinetestspiel mit seinen Lieferanten dazu.


Genauso ist es . Ich habe mich entschlossen wirklich nur noch wenige dann aber auch hochwertige Ruten zu fischen und dann sollen sie mich auch bei den doch ordentlichen Preisen zu 100% überzeugen.


----------



## Tricast

Genau auch mein Ansatz, gute Ruten die mir gefallen und dann ist gut. Nicht ständig was Neues von Primark. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg Dirk.
Nur der Kurator darf, aber der kauft ja auch nicht bei Primark.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank für den ersten Vergleich von Acolyte Plus und Sphere L, Dirk! 
Irgendwie kann ich mir von der Sphere und ihrer Aktion „kein Bild, keine Vorstellung” machen. 


Ich habe heute (neben anderen Ruten) mal wieder die Browning CK F1 Wand geschwungen und bin wirklich sehr angetan von dieser superhandlichen Gerte.
Plötz und Güstern gab es auf Mais und Breadpunch. Für - auch nur kurze - Ausflüge ins gewässerreiche Umland fehlt mir gerade die Energie. Vielleicht klappts in den kommenden Tagen. 

Allen Ükels ein gutes und erholsames Wochenende!


----------



## PirschHirsch

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na schön zu lesen sowas muß eigentlich immer sofort ab



Bei mir auch. Ich hasse dieses Schwitzi-Plastikfeeling am Rutengriff wie die Pest. Bahh. Da hat man das Gefühl, dass einem die Handlinien ersticken - pfui Deibel. Und bei Regen wird's übelst glitschig.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Staub-Paranoide, die alle Möbel mit Plastikfolie abdecken, sobald sie mal zwei Tage am Stück aus dem Haus sind. Und nach der Rückkehr erstmal X Quadratmeter zusammenlegen müssen. 

Kaum zu glauben, aber so etwas gibt es. Nichts ist so sick wie die Realität.

Mit Ruten-Rücksenden habe ich es ohnehin nicht - beurteile und kaufe bevorzugt live im Laden, da sind Fehlschüsse so ziemlich ausgeschlossen.

Und bei den paar wenigen doch mal bestellten Stöcken war bislang auch kein Fehlgriff dabei.


----------



## geomas

#nisa-feeder

Ich hatte neulich ja mal gefragt, wo Du, Dace , die Nisa-Sachen beziehst. Ich kann jetzt von sehr guten Erfahrungen mit dem feedershop.fr berichten.
Die haben viele interessante Kleinteile, die es hier in D eher selten gibt und auch ganz aktuelle Neuigkeiten auf Lager. Die Preise sind absolut in Ordnung, soweit ich das überblicken konnte.


#acolyte

skyduck - es gibt seit nem halben Jahr oder so auch feinere Feedertips für die „normale” Acolyte-Serie (also Distance außen vor) von 0,5 sowie 0,75oz Testkurve. Und die „normalen” Feedertips hat Drennan auch überarbeitet. Ich erwähne das nur, weil es Dir evtl. ein Einschleifen einer Spitze ersparen würde.
hester - oder gefällt Dir die 0,75oz Fast Taper Tip generell besser als die „normalen” neuen 0,75oz Acoyle-Tip?

Ach so, ob die neuen, kürzeren Spitzen der Acolyte-Commercial-Reihe auch in die normalen Acolytes (und andersrum) passen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> #acolyte
> 
> skyduck - es gibt seit nem halben Jahr oder so auch feinere Feedertips für die „normale” Acolyte-Serie (also Distance außen vor) von 0,5 sowie 0,75oz Testkurve. Und die „normalen” Feedertips hat Drennan auch überarbeitet. Ich erwähne das nur, weil es Dir evtl. ein Einschleifen einer Spitze ersparen würde.
> hester - oder gefällt die die 0,75oz Fast Taper Tip generell besser als die „normalen” neuen 0,75oz Acoyle-Tip?


Welchen Einsteckdurchmesser haben diese Acolyte Spitzen bei Drennan denn?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Steht im Baitstore dabei.


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt von sehr guten Erfahrungen mit dem feedershop.fr berichten.
> Die haben viele interessante Kleinteile, die es hier in D eher selten gibt und auch ganz aktuelle Neuigkeiten auf Lager. Die Preise sind absolut in Ordnung, soweit ich das überblicken konnte.


Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung Samael.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich ja mal gefragt, wo Du, @Dace , die Nisa-Sachen beziehst. Ich kann jetzt von sehr guten Erfahrungen mit dem feedershop.fr berichten.
> Die haben viele interessante Kleinteile, die es hier in D eher selten gibt und auch ganz aktuelle Neuigkeiten auf Lager. Die Preise sind absolut in Ordnung, soweit ich das überblicken konnte.



Danke für Info geomas . Ich habe mal kurz reingeschaut, sieht gut aus. Vor allen Dingen ist EU-Land. Mit denen von der Insel ist das ja nicht mehr so einfach.

Kleinteile, das ist das Stichwort. So finde ich zum Beispiel die anklemmbaren Bleie für die Feeder super, funkionieren bei mir einwandfrei.

Allen, die sich ans Wasser begeben, ein fischreiches Wochenende!


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welchen Einsteckdurchmesser haben diese Acolyte Spitzen bei Drennan denn?


Tatsächlich dünne 2,4 mm


geomas schrieb:


> #nisa-feeder
> 
> Ich hatte neulich ja mal gefragt, wo Du, Dace , die Nisa-Sachen beziehst. Ich kann jetzt von sehr guten Erfahrungen mit dem feedershop.fr berichten.
> Die haben viele interessante Kleinteile, die es hier in D eher selten gibt und auch ganz aktuelle Neuigkeiten auf Lager. Die Preise sind absolut in Ordnung, soweit ich das überblicken konnte.
> 
> 
> #acolyte
> 
> skyduck - es gibt seit nem halben Jahr oder so auch feinere Feedertips für die „normale” Acolyte-Serie (also Distance außen vor) von 0,5 sowie 0,75oz Testkurve. Und die „normalen” Feedertips hat Drennan auch überarbeitet. Ich erwähne das nur, weil es Dir evtl. ein Einschleifen einer Spitze ersparen würde.
> hester - oder gefällt die die 0,75oz Fast Taper Tip generell besser als die „normalen” neuen 0,75oz Acoyle-Tip?
> 
> Ach so, ob die neuen, kürzeren Spitzen der Acolyte-Commercial-Reihe auch in die normalen Acolytes (und andersrum) passen weiß ich nicht.



Ja habe ich schon gesehen und werde ich vermutlich auch in 0,75 und 1 oz ordern. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## hester

Aha, ich wußte nicht das es die Acolyte Spitzen auch in 0,5 und 0,75 inzwischen gibt. Kannte nur 1 oz als Untergrenze. Das ist ja eine gute Nachricht.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute früh war ich im Fressnapf (vor mir an der Kasse war ein Pärchen mit der Erstausstattung für den Labbi, die haben 275 Euro bezahlt!) und habe bei der Gelegenheit frische Maden gekauft, Pinkies genauer gesagt. 

Gegen Mittag konnte ich nicht mehr dagegen ankämpfen, die Maden mussten verangelt werden. 
Stippe, simple Posenmontage und erst eine Made am 16er Ali Haken (die habe ich immer für richtig scharf gehalten, sind sie aber nicht; man spürt es beim Anködern, ein Gamakatsu oder Preston flutscht nur so durch die Madenepidermis und hier muss man richtig drücken), später mehrere Pinkies am 12er.





Die Stelle habe ich mehrfach gewechselt, irgendetwas hat jedes Mal nicht gepasst. Zu schattig, zu sonnig, zu windig, zu viel Schmodder im Wasser, zu wenig oder zu viel Strömung usw.

Man beachte den Rutenhalter. Vor vielleicht sechs Wochen hatte ich einen Bankstick im Auto vergessen, keine Lust zurückzulaufen und habe dieses kunsthandwerklich bedeutende Exemplar gefertigt. Steht immer noch da, ein gekaufter für 3€ wäre längst weg.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Fisch gab es reichlich, Maden sind einfach eine Bank. Kleine:
	

		
			
		

		
	








Und mittlere:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Mescalero .
Du bist einfach unser Spezi für die kleinen Juwelen.


----------



## Mescalero

Danke dir!

Bei dem Bärschlein musste die Vorfachschnur gekappt werden, man kann es sogar noch erkennen. Der Haken war schon im Dünndarm....und ich hatte Hakenlöser & Co. in der anderen Tasche vergessen. 

Note to self: wenn mehrere Taschen, Kiepen usw. genutzt werden, braucht JEDE ihre eigene Ausstattung mit den wichtigsten Utensilien. Hin- und Herräumen funktioniert nicht, die Gefahr des Vergessens ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## geomas

Ja, ^^^  Petri zu den Madenliebhabern!

Ich war am Vormittag kurz unterwegs, es gab Plötz und Güstern auf Breadpunch (wollte kurz eine andere Montage probieren). 
Bester Fisch war eine mittdreißiger Güster, die sich den Haken an der Rückenflosse appliziert hatte.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich versuche, wenn immer es geht, auf Widerhaken zu verzichten aber das ist gar nicht so einfach. Kleine Haken gibt es reichlich aber bei ungefähr #12 ist Feierabend. Karpfenhaken gibt es und die Korum "Power" sind im Grunde auch welche. Normaldrahtige 6er oder 8er Haken scheint es kaum zu geben. Vielleicht steige ich auf Fliegenhaken um, viele der Shrimp- und Buzzermodelle passen vom Design her und deutlich preiswerter sind sie auch noch.



Hmmm, Anklemmen mit einer feinen Arterienklemme etc. geht nicht?

Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert - könnte sein, dass es da evtl.. irgendwelche Probleme gibt? 

Ich fische Minihaken unter Gr. 10 nur, wenn ich Köfis brauche. Da verwende ich vorgebundene Vorfächer (der einzige Anwendungsfall für solcherlei bei mir) und lasse die Widerhaken dran - insofern habe ich da keine Anklemm-Erfahrung.


----------



## Mescalero

Das geht schon aber ganz ohne ist mir lieber.


----------



## hester

Guru QM 1? Gibts runter bis Größe 18, allerdings Kreishaken mit Öhr.


----------



## Tricast

Silverfish Maggot | Drennan International
					

The Silverfish Maggot pattern are specifically designed for use when targeting smaller species with maggot. They feature super high carbon steel wire and are heavily forged for added strength. This also reduces the amount of spring in the gape and helps to minimise fish loss when bagging up on...




					www.drennantackle.com
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage,
ich war vorgestern mit meiner Enkeltochter in so ein Karpfenbordel war ein Satz mit X, abends dann noch mal am Fluss und da auch nix, aber sie fand es trotz allem schön.

Gestern war ich am Fluss und außer 2 u35er Döbel war auch nichts zu holen, aber für nur 2 Stunden war es Okay. 

Heute war ich seit langem mal wider am See da ich endlich mal eine Rolle die ich schon ein paar Monate habe ausprobieren wollte, die Rolle hänget an einer Preston MF die auch erst einmal am Wasser war, leider habe ich nix um MF zu fischen deshalb kam ein 20gr. Steingewicht und eine Murmel dran. 
Fisch gab es keinen, aber das Combo ist schon sehr Geil, was damit für Weiten möglich sind fand ich schon beeindruckend. Jetzt muss ich mich mal um Zeugs für MF bemühen. 
zweite Rute war mein Flussstück mit Murmel auch da nix, Rute nur drei eine Winkelpiker mit Made und kleinen Futterkorb, auch da nach 3 Stunde außer zwei Zupfer nix. da es dort sehr Windig war und der ständig gedreht hat habe ich eingepackt und bin zum Fluss,
am Fluss außer zwei sehr kleinen Döbel nix, und da der Wasserstand auch sehr sehr niedrig ist habe ich auch ein wenig die Lust verloren und bin nach 2 Stunden nach Hause.

der See ist nicht übel aber wie mir auch Kollegen sagten ist dort zZ. Tote Hose.






Tolle Rolle mit Mörder Bremse an die ich mich noch gewöhnen muss, ist eine 3500er  es müssen ja nicht immer so Riesenteile wie die 4500er sein die Tricast fischt 




und meine geliebte Winkel mit einer 2500er, die Schnur geht gleich erst mal runter war mal ein versuch aber Optisch nicht soo schick.





und am Fluss sieht es böse aus, die Steine rechts sind normalerweise unter Wasser


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. Ich finde die Ryobi 4500 einfach passend und auch nicht zu groß, sie hat die gleiche Größe wie die 4000er Drennan, 50,5 mm. Sonst haben wir ja die 3000er Shimanski mit 42,5 mm und die finde ich schon sehr klein. Allein die 4000er Ninja A ist größer mit 57 mm.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Oh Mist, lieber Thomas. - hoffentlich überstehen Dein Fluß und seine Bewohner den Sommer. 
Petri zu den ungewohnt kleinen Döbeln .


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Thomas. Ich finde die Ryobi 4500 einfach passend und auch nicht zu groß, sie hat die gleiche Größe wie die 4000er Drennan, 50,5 mm. Sonst haben wir ja die 3000er Shimanski mit 42,5 mm und die finde ich schon sehr klein. Allein die 4000er Ninja A ist größer mit 57 mm.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Heinz nur Spaß, die 3500er von mir ist ein Monster (baugleich mit der 14.000) da ist die Ryobi ein Spielzeug gegen, aber ich mag ja groß wenn ich es nicht die ganze zeit in der Handhalten muss.


geomas schrieb:


> Oh Mist, lieber Thomas. - hoffentlich überstehen Dein Fluß und seine Bewohner den Sommer.
> Petri zu den ungewohnt kleinen Döbeln .


ich habe da keine große Hoffnung, die sehr großen Döbel sind in dem Becken vor der Stau gefangen und können nicht mehr weg, es wäre sehr schade um die Riesen, wenn es nächste Woche tatsächlich so heiß wird wie angekündigt sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## skyduck

Grüße von der Werse , sie werden größer…


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Grüße von der Werse , sie werden größer…



Petri zur kapitalen "Flüsschen-Brasse", schöner Fisch Dirk!  Das gefällt mir und stimmt mich natürlich optimistisch ... 


Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Mescalero schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> Bei dem Bärschlein musste die Vorfachschnur gekappt werden, man kann es sogar noch erkennen. Der Haken war schon im Dünndarm....und ich hatte Hakenlöser & Co. in der anderen Tasche vergessen.
> 
> Note to self: wenn mehrere Taschen, Kiepen usw. genutzt werden, braucht JEDE ihre eigene Ausstattung mit den wichtigsten Utensilien. Hin- und Herräumen funktioniert nicht, die Gefahr des Vergessens ist einfach zu groß.



Ich hab immer ein Victorinox Fisherman in der Hosentasche. Für mich die wichtigsten Werkzeuge: Schere - Ideal um die überstehenden Schnurenden zu kappen. Funktioniert zwar auch mit Messer aber da brauch ich bei kurzen Enden eine Unterlage und die Gartenbank sollte ja nicht komplett zerschnitzt werden. Messer - Schneiden von Käse, Früli / diverse andere Schneid- und Schnitztätigkeiten. Hakenlöser - perfekt abgerundet und somit keine scharfen Kanten(Verletzungsgefahr). Haken - nutze ich zum festziehen von Schlaufenknoten. Und auch nicht zu vernachlässigen - der Kapselheber.

Was am Rande:
Der Cousin meiner Mutter schenkte mir damals zur Taufe ein Victorinox Fisherman (noch die Version mit Korkenzieher, die aktuelle Version hat stattdessen einen Schraubendreher).
Scheinbar schüttelten mehrere der Gäste den Kopf "einem Baby ein Messer schenken". Naja, ratet mal welches Geschenk ich von allen noch habe und ich wie einen Schatz behüte. 
Lustigerweise wählte er dann auch noch die Fisherman-Version. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage,
> ich war vorgestern mit meiner Enkeltochter in so ein Karpfenbordel war ein Satz mit X, abends dann noch mal am Fluss und da auch nix, aber sie fand es trotz allem schön.
> 
> Gestern war ich am Fluss und außer 2 u35er Döbel war auch nichts zu holen, aber für nur 2 Stunden war es Okay.
> 
> Heute war ich seit langem mal wider am See da ich endlich mal eine Rolle die ich schon ein paar Monate habe ausprobieren wollte, die Rolle hänget an einer Preston MF die auch erst einmal am Wasser war, leider habe ich nix um MF zu fischen deshalb kam ein 20gr. Steingewicht und eine Murmel dran.
> Fisch gab es keinen, aber das Combo ist schon sehr Geil, was damit für Weiten möglich sind fand ich schon beeindruckend. Jetzt muss ich mich mal um Zeugs für MF bemühen.
> zweite Rute war mein Flussstück mit Murmel auch da nix, Rute nur drei eine Winkelpiker mit Made und kleinen Futterkorb, auch da nach 3 Stunde außer zwei Zupfer nix. da es dort sehr Windig war und der ständig gedreht hat habe ich eingepackt und bin zum Fluss,
> am Fluss außer zwei sehr kleinen Döbel nix, und da der Wasserstand auch sehr sehr niedrig ist habe ich auch ein wenig die Lust verloren und bin nach 2 Stunden nach Hause.
> 
> der See ist nicht übel aber wie mir auch Kollegen sagten ist dort zZ. Tote Hose.
> Anhang anzeigen 412509
> 
> 
> Tolle Rolle mit Mörder Bremse an die ich mich noch gewöhnen muss, ist eine 3500er  es müssen ja nicht immer so Riesenteile wie die 4500er sein die Tricast fischt
> Anhang anzeigen 412508
> 
> und meine geliebte Winkel mit einer 2500er, die Schnur geht gleich erst mal runter war mal ein versuch aber Optisch nicht soo schick.
> Anhang anzeigen 412510
> 
> 
> und am Fluss sieht es böse aus, die Steine rechts sind normalerweise unter Wasser
> Anhang anzeigen 412507
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412506


Thomas, welch gelbe Schnur hast du denn da auf der Picker? Genau so sah meine erste Angelschnur aus.

Danke und Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Thomas.

Ti-it schrieb:


> Thomas, welch gelbe Schnur hast du denn da auf der Picker? Genau so sah meine erste Angelschnur aus.
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> Ti-it


ganz billige aber klasse, Perca Spinn-Schnur 0,18 (Askari)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Eine globalisierte Günstigschnur, in Riesenmassen zeitlos produziert, was will man mehr.
Kann gar nicht schlecht sein, vor allem wenn sie außen schon glatt glänzend und damit behandelt ist.
Zudem gut sichtbar, was beim Rumtüddern am Ufer bis ins dunkle ja öfter mal gut ist.
Die Qualität meiner gelben DAM Feeder Sumo auf Kilometerspulen war auch am besten von allen verkauften Varianten.


----------



## Thomas.

so, heute morgen für 3 Stündchen noch mal am See gewesen, kann ja nicht angehen das ich dort nix fange   .
habe mich dann mal ins flache gesetzt (gestern Tief) vorne tat sich nix dort habe ich es mit der Match probiert, ab 20m vom Ufer weg ging es dann einiger maßen, wobei das mit einer 2,40m Winckelpicker auch nicht unbedingt mein fall ist, aber es brachte einige Rot??augen??federn um die 15cm. eine Rute wider mit Murmel aber da auch nix.

die Badewanne 100x300m (ganz hinten rechts habe ich gestern meinen Platz gehabt)





erster des Tages    so waren die meisten und dieser war der schönste  





heute mal alles von einem Hersteller       eine 3000er Sahara mit 1500er Spule einer Twin Power 




und so am Wasser habe ich mal so nachgedacht und überlegt ob andere Angler auch so ein Zeug mit rumschleppen was eigentlich wirklich in die Angelkiste gehört 
damit die Dinger auch nach Jahren so aussehen,  und zur Nagelpflege, beides brauche ich wenn ich mit Futter rum mache(ich hasse Futter unter den Nägeln und an Rollen)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

So ein bischen Sauberkeit muss ja sein , auch min. ein Handtuch.

Der Bolo-Angler mit Einschieberutenstücken muss sogar noch 1-2 mehr mitnehmen (vorwischen,nachtrocknen), da langt ein Futterfingerhandtuch nun gerade explizit nicht.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Thomas. zu Rotauge (links und Mitte) und -feder (rechts)!

Ich saß heute auch kurz am See, zur schönsten Tageszeit - mittags.
Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich mit Tauwurm gefischt und einen Brassen gehakt, obwohl ich mir sicher war, die gäbe es nicht weil der Teich fest in Wallerhand ist. Angeblich frühstücken die gerne mal einen Blei, wenn die Schleien gerade aus sind. 

Tatsächlich biss nach einiger Zeit ein kleiner 35 etwa) Deckel, dann kam länger nichts. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Stattdessen nahm ein Schmetterling auf meiner Hand Platz, kackte eine wässrige Flüssigkeit auf die Haut und nahm sie mit dem skurril geformten Rüssel gleich wieder auf. Ich nehme an, irgendwelche Mineralien werden so gelöst. Er ließ sich jedenfalls durch nichts beeindrucken, ich konnte sogar den Futterkorb einkurbeln, neu befüllen und wieder auswerfen, der Schmetterling blieb sitzen.




Später kam noch eine andere Art vorbei. 




Den Mais fanden sie auch ganz lecker 




Dann biss es wieder, noch ein Brassen, super! Sogar ein bisschen größer als der erste. Beim Keschern spürte ich ein Tocken im Rutengriff, achtete aber nicht weiter darauf. Als ich den Fisch abhaken wollte und die Rute weglegte, sah ich die Ursache für das "Tock".




Spitze ab, dachte ich, kann passieren. Dem ist aber nicht so, das erste Segment ist durch. Split happens. Ich gehe von einem Materialfehler aus...


----------



## hester

Äußerst ärgerlich, auf diesem Weg kann man auch zu einer Schwinge kommen, muß aber nicht sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> ..................  Beim Keschern spürte ich ein Tocken im Rutengriff, achtete aber nicht weiter darauf. Als ich den Fisch abhaken wollte und die Rute weglegte, sah ich die Ursache für das "Tock".
> Anhang anzeigen 412602
> 
> Spitze ab, dachte ich, kann passieren. Dem ist aber nicht so, das erste Segment ist durch. Split happens. Ich gehe von einem Materialfehler aus...


Die Schmetterlinge sind ja toll!
Vlt. Blumenmutationen auf deiner Haut vom Waschmittel? 

Aber dann sowas , sieht nach anner Ringbindung aus. Und das ist sogar nur ein kleiner.
Analyse:
- Ringdetailfoto und Feststellung, ob Vorder- oder Hinterkante.
- wenn möglich, Ring abnehmen und Foto von der evtl. bitterbösen Fußspitze.
- Der "gute alte Bekannte" und heimliche Attentäter Mr. Ringfußskalpell könnte hier wieder zugeschlagen haben, insbesondere auf der Feeder  'Bändsexzen",  also Übergangsbiegesektion.

Gerade die Tage was dazu gelernt (mit glasklar sprachunabhängigen Fingerzeigen = drüberstreichen) von
Angling Times with the Britisch Fisherman Feeder Specifications: the Carrier Section, the Bend Sektion, the Insert Tip.

Die bei sowas immer oberwichtige Frage lautet:
Welche Rute, Hersteller, Fabrikat und Type?

etwa die neue Tubertini Styx 10ft ?


----------



## Dace

Petri Thomas. . Der See macht eigentlich einen guten Eindruck, schön bewachsen. Wie sieht es denn da mit Schleien aus?

Petri zu den Brassen Mescalero . 

Die Aufnahmen mit den Schmetterlingen sind ja echt klasse. Auf süssen Saft stehen die ja. 

Das mit der Rute ist ja ärgerlich.  Habe ich auch schon mehr als einmal gehabt. Die meisten Brüche hatte ich allerdings mit Kohlefaserstäbchen während der Testphasen von Ruten und ist auch mit ein Grund, warum ich davon nicht viel im Keller stehen habe.



hester schrieb:


> Äußerst ärgerlich, auf diesem Weg kann man auch zu einer Schwinge kommen, muß aber nicht sein.



Ja, der gute Spruch, wenn du früher an Stellen mit der Schwingspitze geangelt hast, wo Publikum vorbei kommen konnte: Guck mal, der angelt mit abgebrochener Rutespitze! 

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Nordlichtangler 
Doch, die Tubertini ist es. Mal sehen, wie das ausgeht....hab bei fishdeal in den Niederlanden bestellt.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber dann sowas , sieht nach anner Ringbindung aus. Und das ist sogar nur ein kleiner.
> Analyse:



Bei allen Rutenbrüchen, egal welcher Hersteller, haben wir/ich nie eine Info darüber erhalten, wie es evtl. zu dem Bruch kommen konnte - vielleicht top secret!? Ich glaube, darüber machen sich die wenigsten Sorgen, das geht dann in Richtung Qulitätskontrolle und gut ist, denn da werden so viele Stückzahlen produziert ...

Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage und all jenen die wie ich erfolglos draußen sitzen.
 Das Wasser ist bei mir so klar das ich mindestens 10m rein noch auf 1m die Fische sehe. Lauben und kleine Aitel tummeln sich nur rum, zeitweise auch mal ein kleines Rotauge. Auf die Karpfenruten gab's bis jetzt nur 2 Bisse wobei ein durchhänger war. Es läuft die letzten Wochen extremst zäh, bis auf einen 16 Pfünder kann ich nicht mal ne Brachse verzeichnen.....harte Zeiten momentan.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Petri @Thomas. . Der See macht eigentlich einen guten Eindruck, schön bewachsen. Wie sieht es denn da mit Schleien aus?


Danke.
der See hat einen sehr guten Schleien bestand, habe dort meine erste Schleie überhaupt gefangen (52o.54cm) Kollege hatte vor kurzem eine von ü60 die aber aussah wie von Frankenstein.
und die Karpfen dort sind auch nicht übel, 97cm habe ich vor 2 Jahren dort gehabt, Hechte ü100 auch einige die dort schon gefangen wurden.
es bricht aber dort gerade Panik aus, beim allgemeinem Aalangeln wurden mehrere Welse von 30cm gefangen, und wo die Junioren sind kann Papa und Mama nicht weit weg sein.


----------



## daci7

Liebe Ükel,
Schöne Urlaubsgrüße von Wangerooge an alle!








Gestern wars zu windig und heute wollten die Barsche (bei mir) nicht. Die Stimmung ist aber extrem entspannt! Und die Ubterkunft am Westkap ca 2 min zu Fuß von den Premiumstellen weg.
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Ach Mist, Mescalero , das ist ja ärgerlich mit der Tubertini! 
Ich hatte leider auch unverhoffte Brüche beim  Ersteinsatz von neuen Ruten und ne Ersatzlieferung war kein Problem. Die Daumen sind gedrückt!
Interessant das Schmetterlingsinteresse an Dir und dem Mais. Ich kann lediglich berichten, daß hier 2022 bislang sehr viel weniger Mücken unterwegs sind.
Ob das so toll ist oder evtl. doch ein düsteres Vorzeichen (zu wenig Insekten = zu wenig Fischfutter) ist mir nicht klar.

Viel Erfolg und Erholung an der Nordsee, lieber daci7 !


----------



## Mescalero

Danke geomas !
Mücken gibt es meinem Empfinden nach auch hier weniger als sonst, ebenso Zecken. Ich bin ja viel im Wald unterwegs und bilde mir ein, das Zeckenwerkzeug in den letzten Jahren viel häufiger gebraucht zu haben.

Komisch an dem Rutenbruch ist der relativ leichte Fisch, vorher hatte ich ja schon doppelt so schwere Exemplare dran.

Letztens hatte ich einen Bogen vergessen aufzuräumen. Er lag aufgespannt im Garten in der prallen Sonne und es hat Peng! gemacht. Einfach durchgebrochen. Vermutlich ist das Harz weich geworden und dadurch das Fiberglas kollabiert.
Vielleicht gibt es so etwas auch bei Carbonrohren, die Rute stand ja gestern auch bei 30° in der Sonne.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Danke geomas !
> Mücken gibt es meinem Empfinden nach auch hier weniger als sonst, ebenso Zecken. Ich bin ja viel im Wald unterwegs und bilde mir ein, das Zeckenwerkzeug in den letzten Jahren viel häufiger gebraucht zu haben.
> 
> Komisch an dem Rutenbruch ist der relativ leichte Fisch, vorher hatte ich ja schon doppelt so schwere Exemplare dran.
> 
> Letztens hatte ich einen Bogen vergessen aufzuräumen. Er lag aufgespannt im Garten in der prallen Sonne und es hat Peng! gemacht. Einfach durchgebrochen. Vermutlich ist das Harz weich geworden und dadurch das Fiberglas kollabiert.
> Vielleicht gibt es so etwas auch bei Carbonrohren, die Rute stand ja gestern auch bei 30° in der Sonne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412647


(Bogen möchte ich genauso wie Armbrust auch mal probieren)
vielleicht solltest Du die Finger von Carbon lassen und dir lieber Rute und Bogen von Weiden selber schnitzen    
natürlich Spaß, tut mir um beides leid für Dich.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bogen möchte ich genauso wie Armbrust auch mal probieren


Da wir ja ne ähnliche Statur haben, sollten meine Bögen vom Auszug her ungefähr passen, sonst kann man die auch noch etwas verstellen.
Wenn wir demnächst mal vorbeischauen, bring ich einen mit.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der "gute alte Bekannte" und heimliche Attentäter Mr. Ringfußskalpell


Neben Autotüren sicherlich der übelste Rutenkiller.. .


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da wir ja ne ähnliche Statur haben, sollten meine Bögen vom Auszug her ungefähr passen, sonst kann man die auch noch etwas verstellen.
> Wenn wir demnächst mal vorbeischauen, bring ich einen mit.. .


das wäre mal Geil, und das mit der ähnlichen Figur stimmt, Ungefär so wie Der hier nur besser aussehend


----------



## Finke20

Moin liebe Ükels,
Petri an alle erfolgreichen unter Euch, es gab ja wieder schöne Fische zu sehen .

Mensch Mescalero,  dass ist ja schade um die Rute und den Bogen .


----------



## Tikey0815

Und ich hab gedacht, er hatte seine Rute nicht mehr lieb, dabei war das wirklich ein Bogen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße aus den Ferien vom großen See....





Petri Heil allen Ükels, die es ebenfalls ans Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

Samstag  Mittag haben wir uns kurzfristig, auf Grund des milden Wetters, dazu entschlossen zur Werse zu fahren und dort über Nacht zu bleiben. So stand der Fortführung des Projektes ü60 Brassen aus der Werse nichts im Wege. Gegen Nachmittag haben wir uns dann aufgemacht. Die erste Stunden waren mit Familie begrüßen (Am WE sind dort immer mein Onkel, meine Tante und meine liebe Mutti), das ganze Zeugs aus dem Auto holen und verstauen, sowie aufbauen, Futter machen etc. schnell rum gewesen.






Nachdem sich dann die Familie irgendwann am frühen Abend verdrückt hat, habe ich angefangen anzufüttern. Eben Brassen-Style, süß, mit Mais und toten Maden und recht schwer damit es nicht so schnell weg ist. Zum Einsatz kamen wieder die völlig unterschiedlichen Ruten, die moderne Browning Ck Wand in 9ft  und die schöne alte Tricast Trophy Wand in 8,9 ft,, Die Browning als Methodfeeder, die Wand mit kleinen Körbchen und Maden.







Hier konnte ich jetzt auch das erste Mal die X5 Bolo in Einsatz bringen. Wie bereits angekündigt war der Plan, sie als eine Art Stellfischrute zu missbrauchen und ein schönes Mistwurmbündel direkt auf einem Futterplatz vor dem Seerosen anzubieten. Der Plan hat diesmal gar nicht funktioniert, es gab die ganze Zeit (auch nachts) nur einen Minizupfer, insofern blieb das gute Stück fischlos. Wegen dem sehr begrenzten Platz konnte ich sie auch nicht wirklich mal praktisch ausprobieren, muss aber sagen, dass trotz des geringen Gewichtes das hantieren mit einer solch langen Stange nix für mich ist. Als Sonder-Einsatz mal an der Weser oder hier zum Fischen vor den Seerosen werde ich sie schon behalten aber der Kauf der nochmal deutlich teureren Trabucco ist erstmal auf Eis (meine Bestellung kam auch noch nicht an, da nicht lieferbar). Vielleicht ändere ich noch meine Meinung wenn ich das ganze mal woanders verwende aber irgendwie bin ich seit mehrern Jahren auch wirklich mehr mit kürzeren Ruten von 9 - max. 11 ft  unterwegs. Einzige Ausnahme ist da meiner 13 ft Matchrute.











Leider tat sich die ersten zwei Stunden auch an der Brassen-Front rein gar nichts und ich war schon am zweifeln ob das alles so schlau ist was ich da treibe, habe mich aber nicht irritieren lassen und weiter regelmäßig gefüttert. Der Köder Maden brachte zwar direkt immer Bisse aber das waren dann kleinere Plötzen, Ükel und kleine Barsche und nicht den gewünschten Zielfisch

Erst mit fortgeschritteneren Abend und Einsatz der Dämmerung ging es wirklich los. Ich habe umgestellt auf nur Methodfeeder mit einen 8mm Ananas oder Tuna  Wafter.

Die Bisse kamen dann recht regelmäßig, zu Anfang habe ich fast jeden zweiten Biss nicht verwandeln können oder im Drill verloren. Nach Upgrade der Hakengröße und des Korbgewichtes auf 30g sowie Quer-Anköderung der Wafter klappte es dann deutlich besser.

Im Dunkeln kamen auch immer noch Bisse und die Fische wurden auch langsam immer größer und kamen langsam in die gewünschte Richtung. Zwischen 3 und 5 war es dann sehr ruhig und ging dann wieder gut weiter bis ca. 8 Uhr.


Auf jeden Fall konnte ich insgesamt um die 18- 20 Brassen haken, ein paar habe ich direkt vor den Seerosen verloren. Hier muss ich sie immer in die offene Schneise zwingen sonst sind sie direkt festgeschwommen, das führt natürlich zu einer gewissen Ausschlitzrate. Das man an der Stelle wegen der Enge zu den Bäumen über und neben einem nur die kurzen max. 10 ft (meine Feeder sind 9) nutzen kann macht es nicht gerade leichter...

Es waren fast  ausschließlich Brassen über 45 cm, einige  Ü50,  leider konnte ich mein Ü60 Ziel auch diesmal mit der größten und 59 cm nicht erreichen. Aber der Ansitz hat gezeigt, dass meine Taktik zu 100% aufgeht. Die richtig großen kamen übrigens zu 80% erst oder noch nach Dämmerung und vor Sonnenaufgang. Der einzige Beifang bestand ab und zu aus ein paar ordentlichen Güstern um 30 cm. Es war auf jeden Fall eine tolle Session mit reichlich schönen Fischen und ich bin gespannt wie es mit einigen Optimierungen das nächste mal läuft.

Gecampt haben wir  wieder nur auf den Liegen unter freiem Himmel, einfach traumhaft gerade wenn morgens alles langsam zum Leben erwacht. Nach so einem WE ist man wieder komplett entspannt und ich kann euch allen nur empfehlen: Gönnt es euch!





























Alle Bisse kamen übrigens auf den Wafter, Mais und Mistwürmer wurden ,auch in Kombi, völlig ignoriert.

Mrs. Skyduck konnte das ganze dann noch durch einen wirklich fetten 72er Aal um 5 Uhr morgens toppen. Leider hatte der anscheinend die Aalrotseuche insofern war die Entnahme wohl Pflicht. Trotzdem war er sehr agil und kampfstark, hätte ich mir anders vorgestellt und gedacht mit dem Ausmaß der Färbung wären sie schon ziemlich am Ende.


----------



## magi

Sehr schöne Schleie Professor!

Mal eine Frage in die Runde der bekennenden Großstrom- und Barbenangler: hat jemand von eur Erfahrungen mit den Korum Big Water Ruten (insb. in 13 ft/2,75 lbs)? Taugen die was und vor allem, können die entsprechendes WG ab? Genauer gefragt 150g plus Futter regulär machbar oder eher Wunschdenken? Die angegebene Testkurve rät dauerhaft zumindest zu weniger Gewicht, auch wenn als Zusatzinfo in vielen Händlertexten ein max. WG von bis zu 275 g (!) vermerkt ist.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Mescalero

Zack, mal eben über Nacht die Werse leergeangelt. Ein herzliches Petri skyduck !

Und natürlich ein dickes Petri in die Ferien zu Professor Tinca , traumhafter Fisch!


----------



## Mescalero

magi 
Diese Rute habe ich zwar nicht aber die 12ft Barbel mit 2,5 LB. Kein so gewaltiger Unterschied und meist nutze ich zweieinhalb oz. Bleie oder 50g Körbe plus Futter und viel mehr würde ich auch nicht dranhängen wollen, schon gar nicht wenn es richtig weit raus geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck 
Großartige Strecke Dirk.  
Petri Heil.


----------



## magi

Mescalero schrieb:


> magi
> Diese Rute habe ich zwar nicht aber die 12ft Barbel mit 2,5 LB. Kein so gewaltiger Unterschied und meist nutze ich zweieinhalb oz. Bleie oder 50g Körbe plus Futter und viel mehr würde ich auch nicht dranhängen wollen, schon gar nicht wenn es richtig weit raus geht.


Danke für die Info!


----------



## Los 2




----------



## magi

Los 2 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412687


Ist bekannt , aber Danke! Heutzutage, im Zeitalter der meist auf Weitwurf getrimmten carp rods, m.E. eh nur noch sehr grober Anhalt - steht ja auch ähnlich dort.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Fortführung des Projektes ü60 Brassen




Petri zur wirklich guten Brassenstrecke Dirk - die ü60 sind in greifbarer Nähe. Die Brassen sehen wohl genährt aus, keine "Rasierklingen". 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ferien vom großen See



Petri zur "grünen Schönheit" Professor Tinca , da ist der Name mal wieder Programm! 


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße aus den Ferien vom großen See....
> Anhang anzeigen 412680
> 
> 
> Petri Heil allen Ükels, die es ebenfalls ans Wasser geschafft haben.


Der Könner zaubert sie auch aus dem Urlaubsdomizil, Dickes Petri lieber Professor Tinca


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dann biss es wieder, noch ein Brassen, super! Sogar ein bisschen größer als der erste. Beim Keschern spürte ich ein Tocken im Rutengriff, achtete aber nicht weiter darauf. Als ich den Fisch abhaken wollte und die Rute weglegte, sah ich die Ursache für das "Tock".
> Anhang anzeigen 412602
> 
> Spitze ab, dachte ich, kann passieren. Dem ist aber nicht so, das erste Segment ist durch. Split happens. Ich gehe von einem Materialfehler aus...


Ja das ist übel, ist mir auch mal mit einer Ninja Feeder Rute beim zweiten oder dritten Einsatz passiert. Damals wusste ich das mit dem Killer Ring Fuß noch nicht und habe seitdem eine leichte Aversion gegen das ganze Ninja Zeugs, auch wenn es vielleicht tatsächlich ein Fehler war der überall passieren kann..

Bei mir war der Bruch direkt unter dem ersten Ring nach der Einsteckhülse der Feederspitze.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Brachsen und Karpfen gibt's hier auch.









Und so sieht's aus aktuell...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Uppps..... fast den Biss verpasst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Roddows gibt's natürlich auch reichlich hier...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächste Schleie. Läuft.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße aus den Ferien vom großen See....
> Anhang anzeigen 412680
> 
> 
> Petri Heil allen Ükels, die es ebenfalls ans Wasser geschafft haben.


Werter Prof, machst du jetzt Ferien vom großen See ? Wenn ja, wo dann? Oder sendest Du Grüße vom großen See, wenn ja, wo denn ?


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Bruch direkt unter dem ersten Ring nach der Einsteckhülse der Feederspitze.


Selbe Stelle bei meiner Rute!
Fischdeal hat noch nicht auf meine Mail reagiert. Ich weiß nicht ob das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen ist...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Werter Prof, machst du jetzt Ferien vom großen See ? Wenn ja, wo dann? Oder sendest Du Grüße vom großen See, wenn ja, wo denn ?




Bin mit meiner Frau in einer FeWo an einem großen See(42ha und bis 18m Tiefe)der mecklenburgischen Seenplatte in Nähe von Neustrelitz.
Ein eigener Steg auf dem Grundstück hat was.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch ein Klassenfoto zur Erinnerung und dann geht's von vorn los.


----------



## Mescalero

Wahnsinn,  fettes Petri nochmal.


----------



## Tricast

Seid Ihr des Wahnsinns fette Beute. Was für herrliche Bilder und was für herrliche Fische. Ich ziehe meinen Hut.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hübsches Tierchen....


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch ein Klassenfoto zur Erinnerung und dann geht's von vorn los.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412732


Absoluter Wahnsinn, echt Hut ab von mir.

Ich muss da auch mal hin, hab schon öfter mal geguckt aber ist halt doch was weit gegenüber Ostfriesland, besonders mit meinen zwei Jammerbacken (meine Hunde wohlgemerkt)


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Petri zur wirklich guten Brassenstrecke Dirk - die ü60 sind in greifbarer Nähe. Die Brassen sehen wohl genährt aus, keine "Rasierklingen".


lieber Dace bringen größere Köder hier eine gewisse Selektion? Also aktuell ist mein Standardgröße 8 mm, wenn ich diese jetzt auf 10 oder 15 erhöhen bringt das was oder verbaue ich es mir damit eher?
Erstaunlich ist auch diese vollkommene Desinteresse an Naturködern und der Erfolg von diesen neongelben Pseudobolies..., wobei der Duft schon sehr süss, angenehm, ananassig ist.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca 
Samma, angelst du in Jogginghosen? 
Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Vielleicht kann man angesichts der besonderen Umstände (Urlaub) ein Auge zudrücken und es bei einer Verwarnung belassen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Professor Tinca
> Samma, angelst du in Jogginghosen?
> Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Vielleicht kann man angesichts der besonderen Umstände (Urlaub) ein Auge zudrücken und es bei einer Verwarnung belassen.


Wer im Urlaub auf die Angel Jogging Buchse verzichtet, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn der Karl das wüsste....


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> Professor Tinca
> Samma, angelst du in Jogginghosen?
> Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Vielleicht kann man angesichts der besonderen Umstände (Urlaub) ein Auge zudrücken und es bei einer Verwarnung belassen.





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wer im Urlaub auf die Angel Jogging Buchse verzichtet, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren



bei dem Wetter hätte ich jetzt sogar die Kurzfassung präferiert. Aktuell hat es sich bei uns auf sanfte 32 Grad abgekühlt aber morgen soll es ja Gott sei Dank mal etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## Tikey0815

Wenn der Karl das wüsste....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch ein Klassenfoto zur Erinnerung und dann geht's von vorn los.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412732




Ich komme gerade vom Steg zurück zum Haus.
Sitzt da der "Herbergsvater" mit "Herbergsmutter" und wundern rum:
"Wir machen das ja schon seit vielen Jahren und es waren inzwischen hunderte Angler hier aber so kann das keiner. "
Ich: "Hä?"
HbV:"Die fangen auch mal einen oder zwei gute Fische wenn se ne Woche hier sind aber nie eine Setzkescher voll an einem Tag. Wie geht das?"
Etwas verlegen stammele ich: "Dankedanke. Öhm naja .....hat gut gebissen heute."

Was soll man da auch antworten?


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Steg zurück zum Haus.
> Sitzt da der "Herbergsvater" mit "Herbergsmutter" und wundern rum:
> "Wir machen das ja schon seit vielen Jahren und es waren inzwischen hunderte Angler hier aber so kann das keiner. "
> Ich: "Hä?"
> HbV:"Die fangen auch mal einen oder zwei gute Fische wenn se ne Woche hier sind aber nie eine Setzkescher voll an einem Tag. Wie geht das?"
> Etwas verlegen stammele ich: "Dankedanke. Öhm naja .....hat gut gebissen heute."
> 
> Was soll man da auch antworten?


Riecht nach Leistungsdruck für morgen . Aber irgendwas scheinst du ja richtig zu machen (das kannste mir dann als PN schicken)


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 
Meine lokale Lieblingscoverhippieband hat das bei jedem Gig gespielt, vor 200 Jahren war das. Ich kriege gerade Pipi in die Augen.


----------



## DUSpinner

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Steg zurück zum Haus.
> Sitzt da der "Herbergsvater" mit "Herbergsmutter" und wundern rum:
> "Wir machen das ja schon seit vielen Jahren und es waren inzwischen hunderte Angler hier aber so kann das keiner. "
> Ich: "Hä?"
> HbV:"Die fangen auch mal einen oder zwei gute Fische wenn se ne Woche hier sind aber nie eine Setzkescher voll an einem Tag. Wie geht das?"
> Etwas verlegen stammele ich: "Dankedanke. Öhm naja .....hat gut gebissen heute."
> 
> Was soll man da auch antworten?


Sagen, "ich kannst halt".


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Riecht nach Leistungsdruck für morgen . Aber irgendwas scheinst du ja richtig zu machen (das kannste mir dann als PN schicken)



Leistungsdruck gibt's beim Angeln nicht.
Ich angel einfach und hab Freude dran.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Prof, kannst du den See und den Vermieter verraten? (gerne als PN) Meine Frau und ich waren jahrelang in Krikow am Krikowersee, leider wird dort nicht mehr vermietet.
Krikow ist 20km von Neustrelitz entfernt. Wir trauern dem immer noch hinterher, solche Schleien gabs da immer nach einer Woche anfüttern.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## seatrout61

Petri Prof, verrätst du uns deine Erfolgsmethode?

Bei mir gab es heute nur ne Standardbrasse auf rotem Popup 12mm....und ein Fischreiher drehte seine Runden...letzte Woche ist mir ein kleinerer Karpfen kurz vor dem Kescher entwischt.

Morgen sind 30° und übermorgen 35° angesagt..sind wir hier nicht gewohnt...dann kühlt das aber wieder auf unter 20° ab.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil an skyduck und Professor Tinca da habt ihr ja super schöne Fische landen können, wobei ich mir sicher bin das da noch was geht skyduck und Professor Tinca macht seinem Namen alle Ehre

Mescalero das ist ja echt blöd mit deiner Rute ich drück dir die Daumen das du das geregelt kriegst



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wer im Urlaub auf die Angel Jogging Buchse verzichtet, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren



Jogginghosen??? Ich besitze nicht mal eine, irgendwie kann ich mich mit den Dingern nicht anfreunden



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Steg zurück zum Haus.
> Sitzt da der "Herbergsvater" mit "Herbergsmutter" und wundern rum:
> "Wir machen das ja schon seit vielen Jahren und es waren inzwischen hunderte Angler hier aber so kann das keiner. "
> Ich: "Hä?"
> HbV:"Die fangen auch mal einen oder zwei gute Fische wenn se ne Woche hier sind aber nie eine Setzkescher voll an einem Tag. Wie geht das?"
> Etwas verlegen stammele ich: "Dankedanke. Öhm naja .....hat gut gebissen heute."



Es gibt halt Angler und Angler, die einen können es und die anderen halt besser.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leistungsdruck gibt's beim Angeln nicht.
> Ich angel einfach und hab Freude dran.



Genau die richtige Einstellung alles andere funzt nicht



Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> HbV:"Die fangen auch mal einen oder zwei gute Fische wenn se ne Woche hier sind aber nie eine Setzkescher voll an einem Tag. Wie geht das?"



Du hättest dich auch einfach mit deinem "richtigen Namen" vorstellen sollen: Professor Tinca und gut wär's gewesen - dickes Petri zu dem gefüllten Kescher, ein toller Erfolg! 



skyduck schrieb:


> bringen größere Köder hier eine gewisse Selektion? Also aktuell ist mein Standardgröße 8 mm, wenn ich diese jetzt auf 10 oder 15 erhöhen bringt das was oder verbaue ich es mir damit eher?
> Erstaunlich ist auch diese vollkommene Desinteresse an Naturködern



Lieber Dirk, ich würde da erstmal nichts dran ändern, du hast doch momentan einen selektiven Köder gefunden. Darauf würde ich aufbauen, ich würde die gleiche Konstellation, Anfutter plus Hakenköder, einsetzen, mal schauen, was noch kommt.

Den Sprung auf 10 mm sehe ich nicht so dramatisch, aber 15 mm ist schon fast doppelt so dick. Wenn du mit drei Ruten angeln darfst, dann würde ich eine Rute zum Experimenten mit 'nem 15er Köder ausprobieren.

Für mich war es bei den ersten Fängen von Großbrassen mit nur Kunstködern auch erstaunlich. Aber es funktioniert, ich habe meine größten Brassen durchweg alle nur mit Kunstködern gefangen.



Ich war heute auch noch mal am Flüsschen, um zu schauen, was die Barben sagen - gar nichts haben sie gesagt, keine an den Haken bekommen.

Dafür hat sich für meinen Köder ein anderer Wasserbewohner interessiert: ein schöner 53er Aland!







Momentan liegt das Wasser wie Blei, ich habe nicht einen Fisch springen sehen, null Bewegung.

In englischen Foren schreiben viele Angler, dass sie aufgrund der Hitze nicht Angeln gehen und den Fischen ihre Ruhe lassen, manche Gewässer sind auch vorübergehend  für das Angeln geschlossen worden.

Wie denkt ihr denn darüber? Sauber durchziehen oder auch mal Pause machen?



Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zum großen Fischzug, lieber Prof!

Das ist ja ein echter Bilderbuch-Aland, sicher eine unverhoffte Abwechslung für Dich, Roland. 
Mir ist das Wasser hier momentan auch etwas zu ruhig (beißt aber ganz gut). Noch angele ich, ist für mich ne Sache des Gefühls. 
Gut möglich, daß ich fast von einer Minute zur anderen das Angeln eisntelle und warte, bis es mal richtig geregnet hat und „das Gefühl wieder stimmt”.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Dace , toller Bursche!
Meine Beobachtungen decken sich mit deinen. Keine Aktivität, von winzigen Brutfischen abgesehen. 
Auf Wels, Schleie oder Karpfen würde ich wohl trotzdem angeln aber z.B. Forellen komplett in Ruhe lassen, die Räuber ebenso. Gefressen wird trotz Hitze, ich messe dieser Tage mal die Temperatur in unseren langsamen Bächen, garantiert sind die 25° schon längst geknackt.


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin nach 8 noch kurz am Wasser - äußerst ufernah wurde geraubt. Keine Ahnung, ob das Barsche waren oder Zander oder Aale.
Spät vor und in der Dämmerung war richtig Leben im Wasser, nicht nur Kleinfisch.

Ach ja - es gab ein paar Plötz, ne Güster und drei halbstarke Blei von knapp 35 bis etwa 40cm, auf Grund und mit Breadpunch oder Dosenmais.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein echter Bilderbuch-Aland, sicher eine unverhoffte Abwechslung für Dich, Roland.



War es, in der Tat. Ich habe mich gefreut, ich mag diese Fischart.



geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - es gab ein paar Plötz, ne Güster und drei halbstarke Blei von knapp 35 bis etwa 40cm, auf Grund und mit Breadpunch oder Dosenmais.



Petri Georg, es ist immer schön, wenn ein paar Fische für Kurzweil am Wasser sorgen, und wenn es nur ein Fisch ist!



Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri @Dace , toller Bursche!
> Meine Beobachtungen decken sich mit deinen. Keine Aktivität, von winzigen Brutfischen abgesehen.
> Auf Wels, Schleie oder Karpfen würde ich wohl trotzdem angeln aber z.B. Forellen komplett in Ruhe lassen, die Räuber ebenso. Gefressen wird trotz Hitze, ich messe dieser Tage mal die Temperatur in unseren langsamen Bächen, garantiert sind die 25° schon längst geknackt.



Danke dir Jan.

Die Wassertemperatur liegt hier im Flüsschen bei 23° Grad. In dem Abschnitt, in dem ich fische, ist aber richtig gute Strömung und der Wasserstand ist nicht merklich gesunken - noch nicht. Generell gehe ich zurzeit sehr spät, so gegen 20.30 Uhr zum Wasser. Da lässt es sich gut aushalten, es wird sogar etwas frisch, wenn die Sonne unter gegangen ist.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr denn darüber? Sauber durchziehen oder auch mal Pause machen?


den Döbeln im Fluss gönne ich gerade eine Pause und hoffe das sie bis zum nächsten Regen durchhalten, werde aber jeden Tag dort vorbeischauen um eventuell irgendwie eingreifen zu können wie vor 2 Jahren.(Feuerwehr Fische umsetzen usw)
deshalb geht es jetzt gleich erst mal zum See.


----------



## Finke20

Was für Wahnsinns Fische habt Ihr hier wieder gefangen , Petri zu den Schleien, Karpfen, Brassen, Aland.



Dace schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr denn darüber? Sauber durchziehen oder auch mal Pause machen?



Also ich für meine Person, halte mich etwas zurück. Das heißt nicht, dass ich gar nicht zum angeln gehe, aber ich vermeide sehr flache und kleine stehende Gewässer.
Am Fluss sehe ich es etwas entspannter.


----------



## Kanten

Dace schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr denn darüber? Sauber durchziehen oder auch mal Pause machen?


Komme eh nicht zum angeln, daher erübrigt sich das.  Aber die meisten unserer Seen sind 4+ Meter tief, oft auch tiefer als 10m. Der Mittellandkanal hat glaube ich auch 4m und wird durch die Schiffe ständig durchgewirbelt. Ich denke die Fische sollten da klar kommen. Wie andere schon gesagt haben würde ich kleine Tümpel meiden. Unser lokales Flüsschen hat laut NLWKN keine 19°, Temperatur dürfte da nicht das Problem sein, dann eher der niedrige Wasserstand.


----------



## Dace

#Hitze

Gerade "Säuberung-Aktion" durchgeführt: Kescher und Abhakmatte aus dem Auto geholt, etwa 20 Meter bis in den Garten gegangen, alles abgespült und zum Trocknen und Lüften aufgehängt - schön durchgeschwitzt sofort, die Sonne brüllt gnadenlos. Eben noch etwas Wasser an den Salat, das war's, mehr ist heute nicht …

Kommt gut durch den "prophezeiten Super-Hitzetag"!


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur liegt hier im Flüsschen bei 23° Grad. In dem Abschnitt, in dem ich fische, ist aber richtig gute Strömung und der Wasserstand ist nicht merklich gesunken - noch nicht. Generell gehe ich zurzeit sehr spät, so gegen 20.30 Uhr zum Wasser. Da lässt es sich gut aushalten, es wird sogar etwas frisch, wenn die Sonne unter gegangen ist.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


in der Werse liegt die Temperatur aktuell bei 22 Grad über Tag, morgen wahrscheinlich auch ein Grad mehr. Da sie sehr viele Waldstrcken passiert geht das alles noch ganz gut, ausserdem hat sie einige kalten Unterströmungen (merkt man immer beim Schwimmen, was ich dort seit meiner Kindheit regelmäßig tue)

Der Haus-See, na ja, da wird es schon immer kritisch. Der Zulauf, also die Aa, ist ja nun auch eher ein Rinnsal. Seit dem großen Crash im Sommer 2018 sind dort 12 Belüftungssprudler installiert, welche jetzt schon seit knapp 2-3 Wochen regelmäßig laufen. Ausserdem wird ja der Besatand zweimal im Jahr durch abfischung reguliert. Insofern hoffe ich, dass alles gut geht. Aktuell haben wir ja oft immer wieder zeitnah sinkende Temperaturen und auch die meißten Nächte waren noch nicht so tropisch.


----------



## Niklas32

Tolle Fische Professor Tinca 


Ich habe meine Angelaktivitäten, wenn denn dann vorhanden, in die Nacht verlegt. Am Sonntag habe ich noch einen Ansitz gewagt, diesmal sogar erfolgreich. Die Wassertemperatur in dem kleinen See war abends sogar nur bei 21 Grad. Da finde ich ein Angeln auf Karpfen noch gut vertretbar. 
Die Angelei auf Raubfisch habe ich ebenfalls erst einmal eingestellt und wird auch wenn nur kurzzeitig mit klarer Verwetungsabsicht wieder aufgenommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich habe bei vorhin nach 31Grad von unterm Auto gemessen noch Rasen gemäht bzw. gesenst und ausgeharkt, dem Moos geht es jetzt an den Kragen. 

Morgens und Abends aktiv, wunderfein am Wasser, heißt jetzt die Devise, ich brauche auch weniger Schlaf und frühaufstehen macht im Moment wirklich maximal Spaß.

Die hohe Nachtschwärmeraktivität (high Noon in den Geisterstunden  )  ist ja heute gut im Forum nachvollziehbar!

Nach Rudi's langem Fragesingsang, "Endlich ist mal wieder richtig Sommer!"


----------



## Kanten

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Jogginghosen??? Ich besitze nicht mal eine, irgendwie kann ich mich mit den Dingern nicht anfreunden


Könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen mit was anderen als meiner Outdoorhose angeln zu gehen. Ich brauche Taschen, Taschen, Taschen und Reisverschlüsse und Knöpfe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Du hättest dich auch einfach mit deinem "richtigen Namen" vorstellen sollen: Professor Tinca und gut wär's gewesen


Das würde wohl auch nicht so einfach funktionieren.
er täte sagen "Na klar, mein Name ist doch Professor Tinca ! ".

Blickt die Herbergsmutter interessiert auf, mustert ihn interessiert von oben bis unten,
"Ach sie sind Spanier!? oder gar Italiener?"
Runzelt die Stirn "So sehen sie ja gar nicht aus ..."

Als wenn jemand die kennen täte, bei gar noch "Tinca Tinca" tippen sich Nichtfriedfischangler höchstens an den Kopf 
Oder fragen liebevoll, ob es einem gut geht, oder man in die Babysprache zurückgefallen ist.

P.S.: außerdem besteht noch hohe Verwechselungsgefahr mit einem Autokindersitz für 1jährige - das häufigste Suchwort.


----------



## geomas

...bin gerade am Fluss nebenan gelandet und wurde von einem tieffliegenden Eisvogel begrüßt. Ich nehme das mal als gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> ausserdem hat sie einige kalten Unterströmungen



sind das vielleicht Quellen, habe ich bei mir am See auch überall warm und dnn sind da ein zwei Stellen da ist das Wasser kälter
im Uferbereich ist auch so eine Stelle man sieht zwar kein Wasser sprudeln aber es ist kälter.



Menemen schrieb:


> Könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen mit was anderen als meiner Outdoorhose angeln zu gehen. Ich brauche Taschen, Taschen, Taschen und Reisverschlüsse und Knöpfe.



da bin ich sowas von bei dir, was der Frau die Handtasche ist mir die Hose was da so immer aus den Taschen zum Vorschein kommt... meine Frau hat mich schon angezählt "mach deine Taschen leer, *bevor* du die Hose in die Wäsche tust"  



geomas schrieb:


> ...bin gerade am Fluss nebenan gelandet und wurde von einem tieffliegenden Eisvogel begrüßt. Ich nehme das mal als gutes Zeichen.



Dann mal Petri Heil

bin mal gespannt wie das Wetter am Wochenende wirhaben da ein Vereinsangeln...



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Es war richtig was los auf dem Wasser - SUP-Paddler in Mengen, viele andere Wassersportler, elegant fliegende Seeschwalben, Starenschwärme, verfressene Stockenten. 
Das Gros der Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten, auf Mais gab es ganze zwei Plötz von etwas über 20cm, auf einen 10mm Wafter einen winzigen Plötz (korrekt gehakt). Einmal war die Rute krumm und das Vorfach kam sauber zertrennt zurück. Ein Hecht ist wohl die plausibelste Erklärung dafür. War trotz des sehr überschaubaren Angelerfolgs ne schöne Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## seatrout61

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Petri Prof, verrätst du uns deine Erfolgsmethode?
> 
> Bei mir gab es heute nur ne Standardbrasse auf rotem Popup 12mm....und ein Fischreiher drehte seine Runden...letzte Woche ist mir ein kleinerer Karpfen kurz vor dem Kescher entwischt.
> 
> Morgen sind 30° und übermorgen 35° angesagt..sind wir hier nicht gewohnt...dann kühlt das aber wieder auf unter 20° ab.


Ich zitiere mich mal selber...wegen Ködergröße...heute mal nachgemessen und die Murmeln sind tatsächlich 15mm und nicht 12mm....und der rote Dumbell auf dem Bild unten hat 8x15mm...wie man sich da täuschen kann...habe da eine bunte 5kg Boilie- und 1kg Popup-Mischung in rund und Dumbell.

Heute habe ich je 2 Brassen auf die weiße 15mm Murmel und den roten 8x15mm Dumbell, alle so zwischen 35-45cm, gefangen...sh. Bilder...den kleinsten habe ich nicht fotografiert...barfuß Wetter...hier waren es statt 30 dann 34°.......dazu noch 2-3 Fehlbisse, Fische waren sehr aktiv, Sonntag hatten wir um die 20 und Montag etwa 26°...also keine längere Hitzewelle wie in Rest-DEU....morgen dann die 35° und ab DO 10-20 ltr./m² Regen...wer hätte das gedacht, das ich mich im Sommer mal auf Regen freue...nächste Woche geht es weiter...PS: die Fische haben keine Minute auf dem Steg gelegen und entglitten sofort zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace 

Wie schon beschrieben ist bei mir das Wasser unheimlich klar und der Wasserstand ist tief. Ich bin daher recht viel mit der U-Kamera unterwegs und filme mir einige Spots ab um zu sehen was an Fisch unterwegs ist. Eines kann ich mittlerweile schon sagen und zwar das sehr viel Kleinfisch unterwegs ist und die größeren Fische eher gedeckt stehen. Aitel, Barben, Nase, Schied und Frauennerflinge stehen bei mir z.B. in großen Trupps zusammen und lassen sich auch ohne Kamera schön beobachten. Karpfen hingegen verziehen sich in die Wasserpflanzen wie Seerosen und Schilf zurück. 
Wels und Zander stehen gedeckt unter Sträucher bzw gedeckt unter einhängende Bäume. Zander lassen sich hingegen fangen jedoch die Welse nicht warum kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Abends sprich in der Dämmerung gehen massiv Fische hoch was man untertags nicht sehen kann was es jedoch ist kann ich nciht sagen, einen Anfasser auf kleine 14mm Boilies hatte ich mal. 
Angeln gehe ich dennoch und suche dann eher die schattigen Stellen auf den die volle UV Strahlung und Sonnenbrand brauch ich nicht unbedingt. Einstellen werde ich meine Angelei jedoch nicht.


----------



## nostradamus

Morgen,
gestern habe ich es wieder mal geschafft bei mir an den See zu fahren. Schwimmen und anschließend habe ich mal für 30 Min die Angeln rausgeholt.
Das Ergebnis hat mich selber überrascht. 2 Schleien und einen wirklich schöen Karpfen. Keinen Beifang...

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich bin daher recht viel mit der U-Kamera unterwegs



Danke dir für die ausführliche Darstellung der Unterwasserwelt in deinem Gebiet, sehr aufschlussreich dawurzelsepp !

Interessant ist der Einblick mit der U-Wasser-Kamera. Welchen Typ/welches Fabrikat benutzt du denn dafür? 
Es sind ja mittlerweile mehrere auf dem Markt. Ich habe lediglich einige Erfahrungen mit einer GoPro mit Unterwassercase im stehenden Wasser gemacht, aber du führst ja auch ein paar Fischarten im Fluss auf.

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Petri nostradamus ! Tolle, makellose Fische.


----------



## nostradamus

Danke. 
Machen auch mega spass, da ich sie am feinsten Gerät fange ....


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Völlig unterangelt freue ich mich auf den jetzt anstehenden Urlaub und nehme mir etwas Beschäftigung für die lauen Sommerabende auf der Terrasse mit.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Interessant ist der Einblick mit der U-Wasser-Kamera. Welchen Typ/welches Fabrikat benutzt du denn dafür?
> Es sind ja mittlerweile mehrere auf dem Markt. Ich habe lediglich einige Erfahrungen mit einer GoPro mit Unterwassercase im stehenden Wasser gemacht, aber du führst ja auch ein paar Fischarten im Fluss auf.



Ich eine Crosstour CT9000 die wie eine GoPro mit Unterwassercase geliefert wird, die Zubehörteile ist sind denkte ich mal sogar identisch.
Dieses Gehäuse hab ich mir auf eine entsprechend schwere Trägerplatte montiert die ich an einer Schnur zum Gewässergrund ablassen wird.
Bestück ist die Kamera mit einer 64GB MicroSD und kann bis 4K aufnehmen. Aufgrund der Datenmenge filme ich jedoch meistens nur mit 2k ab da 15min ca. 3,6GB sind. Gestern hatte ich nochmal auf 4K umgestellt was für 1 Std 5 min dann schlappe 24 GB waren. Mit den mitgelieferten Akkus ist eine Aufnahme von ca. 1,5 Std möglich danach sollte schnellstmöglich gewechselt werden. Durch meinen Aufbau mit ablassen an einem Seil ist es jedoch nciht immer sicher ob die Kamera auch immer richtig liegt und so bin ich noch am rumprobieren. So ist mir z.B. gestern aufgrund der Tiefe und der falschen Ablage am Grund 1 Stunde Bildmaterial verloren gegangen.....aus Fehlern lernt man.
Es ist auf jedenfall super spannend damit sein Gewässer zu erkunden und einfach mal zu sehen welche Fischarten unterwegs sind. Unser Wuemmehunter hat uns ja schon sehr schöne Filme zur Verfügung gestellt was als Anschauungsmaterial  super ist. Wer etwas bastelt kann sich so aus einer einfachen Actioncam für 60-80€ eine schöne Nebenbeschäftigung zum Angeln machen.....die Vorfreude auf die Auswertung nach dem Angeln ist so jedesmal eine wahre Wundertüte.

Dace
Filme kann ich hier leider nicht zeigen da ich keine Kenntnisse bezüglich schneiden, auswerten habe und nur ungern meine Filme veröffentlichen will. Ich schaue mal ob ich evtl ein paar Fotos aus den Aufnahmen machen kann und sie euch mal zeige.


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es ist auf jedenfall super spannend damit sein Gewässer zu erkunden und einfach mal zu sehen welche Fischarten unterwegs sind.



Herzlichen Dank dawurzelsepp für die Info. In der Tat, nur zum Schauen ist es wirklich spannend. Ich hatte ja letztens das Bild mit der Schleie unter Wasser gepostet. Da habe ich auch Material aus solch einer Aufnahme verwendet - die Schleie nicht, die hatte ich am Haken, ist ja eine Fotomontage!

Große Fische mit der Kamera aufspüren oder als technisches Hilfsmittel dazu beim Angeln zu verwenden, lehne ich ab. Irgndwie will ich mir die Spannung erhalten und das Denken, das Aufstellen von Fangthesen und Handeln nicht abnehmen lassen.


Tight lines


----------



## Kanten

Dace schrieb:


> Große Fische mit der Kamera aufspüren oder als technisches Hilfsmittel dazu beim Angeln zu verwenden, lehne ich ab. Irgndwie will ich mir die Spannung erhalten und das Denken, das Aufstellen von Fangthesen und Handeln nicht abnehmen lassen.


Da gäbe es auch deutlich effektivere Mittel. Diese Fishfinder-Wurf-Echolote sollen ja angeblich ganz gut sein und viel schneller auszuwerten als Fimmaterial. Finde  aber auch das nimmt irgendwie den Reiz des Angelns (zumindest in meiner Vorstellung, benutzt habe ich so was noch nie).


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Menemen schrieb:


> Da gäbe es auch deutlich effektivere Mittel. Diese Fishfinder-Wurf-Echolote sollen ja angeblich ganz gut sein und viel schneller auszuwerten als Fimmaterial. Finde  aber auch das nimmt irgendwie den Reiz des Angelns (zumindest in meiner Vorstellung, benutzt habe ich so was noch nie).


Wenn man es darauf anlegt große Fische zu fangen dann darf man keine solchen Actioncam verwenden da die Bilder nicht live kommen. Für mich sind diese Aufnahmen eine Bereicherung das es viel erklärt warum man nix gefangen hat und zwar das wirklich keine Fische anwesend waren. Viel interessanter ist es jedoch die Fische selber zu beobachten, warum hat sich der Zander jetzt so geschüttelt obwohl er doch die ganze zeit am selben Fleck gelegen ist oder das selbst ein großer Zander einen doppelt so großen Wels von seinem Ruheplatz verscheucht und sich dann selber wider dort hinstellt. Brachen und Rotaugen die sich nur gewisse Bestandteile eines Futters holen und den Rest einfach liegen lassen. Fische sind im Bezug auf eine U-Kamera nicht unbedingt scheu sondern eher neugirig. Barsche z.B. stellen sich gerne vor die Kamera und schauen sie sich genau an, mag es an der Spiegelung der Linse liegen ? Seit ich mir letztes Jahr meine Crosstour geholt habe weiß ich auch das ich an einer Stelle sogar Bitterlinge habe was ich so nie herausgefunden hätte.
Es kommt einfach darauf an wie und für was man solche Sachen einsetzt, erfolgsorientiert oder einfach um die Fische zu studieren bzw den Bestand zu bestimmen.


----------



## Mescalero

Weil ich es unbedingt wissen wollte, bin ich mit dem Thermometer ans Wasser. Nur wenige Kilometer von der Quelle entfernt, überwiegend im Schatten und bei leicht gesunkenem Pegel (aber noch normal und im Rahmen der üblichen Schwankungen) habe ich 22°C gemessen und war erstaunt. Ich hatte mit viel mehr gerechnet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bei Dr. Catch schrob der Norff in einem Artikel etwas von Erdnüssen als Köder. Warum auch nicht, Tigernüsse funzen ja auch. Also testen. Ich habe jeweils ein Maiskorn und eine Nuss aufs Haar gefädelt und bekam recht fix einen Karpfen an den Haken. Auf dem Weg zu mir bog er allerdings scharf rechts ab, direkt in das Beet mit den Seerosen und die komplette Montage riss ab. Scheiße.




Der nächste ließ dann etwas auf sich warten, konnte aber problemlos gekeschert werden. Nach einer halben Stunde Funkstille gab es zum Abschluss noch einen Giebel und ich packte zufrieden zusammen. 




Sehen konnte ich in den knapp zwei Stunden keinen einzigen Fisch, sonst gibt es eigentlich immer Döbel, Ukelei und Rotfedern zu sehen und hin und wieder springt ein Karpfen. Nichts von alledem derzeit. Dafür richtige Unmengen an Brutfischen, auch ganz kleine. Irgendwo schrieb jemand von einer zweiten Döbelbrut wegen des Wetters, könnte ich mir hier auch sehr gut vorstellen; identifizieren lassen sich die Nanofische nicht.


----------



## nostradamus

Petri. 
Sund das Erdnüsse?


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, geröstet und gesalzen.


----------



## Dace

Schöne Bilder dawurzelsepp 



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es kommt einfach darauf an wie und für was man solche Sachen einsetzt



Ich habe auf YT letztens ein Video gesehen, wo HighTechBoote ausgestattet mit HighTechEcholoten ausgeschwärmt sind, und nachdem sie die großen Sichel auf dem Schirm hatten, eine Kamera abgelassen haben, um zu sehen, wie groß den die Fische da unten wirklich sind ...

Petri zum Giebel Mescalero !



Mescalero schrieb:


> Artikel etwas von Erdnüssen als Köder



Ungesalzene Erdnüsse waren auf der Insel mal ein top Köder auf Karpfen. Ich habe mit selbst hergestellten Erdnussboilies Erfolg gehabt.


Tight lines


----------



## nostradamus

Interessant das mit den Erdnüssen. Werde es mal testen. 

Sitze wieder an meinem See und hatte bereits 2 min meinen 10 kg karpfen auf feinem Gerät....   mega spass gemacht. 

Ja, ich fange viele schleien und auch mal einen karpfen. Das liegt daran, dass mein Teich  einen sehr starken Besatz an schleien hat und auch gute karpfen. Man könnte den Teich als "karposchlei" bezeichnen. Bei 10 fischen hat man 6 schleien 2 karpfen und einen weissfisch...


----------



## nostradamus

Mal ein bild
Rund 8000qm und eine tiefe bis zu 2.20 m
Der andere Teich ist flacher und ca 1.000qm gross. Diesen Teich nutze ich für die schleienzucht.


----------



## Thomas.

nostradamus schrieb:


> . Das liegt daran*, dass mein Teich * einen sehr starken Besatz an schleien hat und auch gute karpfen. Man könnte den Teich als *"karposchlei" bezeichnen*.


dann bist du sowas wie die Layla der Schleien


----------



## nostradamus

Achja mein Boot hat natürlich auch den Namen tinca tinca.

In meiner alten teichanlage hatte ich einige  schleien von 50 cm. Leider habe ich ihn verkauft und habe die schleien nicht fangen können. Schade


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil all den Fängern, schöne Fische habt ihr da rausgezaubert



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, geröstet und gesalzen.



na wenn da mal noch was für die Fische übrig bleibt, also bei mir wirken die ich würd beissen



nostradamus schrieb:


> Man könnte den Teich als "karposchlei" bezeichnen. Bei 10 fischen hat man 6 schleien 2 karpfen und einen weissfisch...



und der 10te???



Gruß Frank


----------



## nostradamus

Lach.

Gründlinge...


----------



## Kanten

dawurzelsepp Schöne Bilder. Wirfst du die Kamera alleine aus oder gemeinsam mit einer scharfen Rute? Falls letzteres, wie platziert du die? Oder wechselst du zwischen scharfer rute mit futter und Videorute? Oder vom Steg? 

Oder oder oder. Sollte dich vielleicht einfach antworten lassen...


----------



## nostradamus

Und hier noch ein Bild des kleinen Teiches, an dem nicht geangelt sondern nur gezüchtet wird.


----------



## Astacus74

nostradamus schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein Bild des kleinen Teiches, an dem nicht *genagelt* sondern nur gezüchtet wird.


 


Gruß Frank


----------



## nostradamus

Frank?


----------



## Mescalero

"Was tun Sie denn da, im hohen Gras?!"

"Wir nageln nicht (auch wenn es so aussieht), wir züchten bloß."


----------



## Tikey0815

nostradamus schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein Bild des kleinen Teiches, an dem nicht genagelt sondern nur gezüchtet wird.


Es wird ja generell viel zu wenig genagelt


----------



## nostradamus

Danke, ich habe es gemerkt 

Allerdings ist es gut, wenn sie nageln, dann kommenn kleine tincas


----------



## Astacus74

nostradamus schrieb:


> Frank?



Sorry, aber Steilvorlagen müssen genutzt werden


Gruß Frank


----------



## nostradamus

Definitiv Frank! Besonders, wenn der Autor es nicht merkt


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Menemen schrieb:


> dawurzelsepp Schöne Bilder. Wirfst du die Kamera alleine aus oder gemeinsam mit einer scharfen Rute? Falls letzteres, wie platziert du die? Oder wechselst du zwischen scharfer rute mit futter und Videorute? Oder vom Steg?
> 
> Oder oder oder. Sollte dich vielleicht einfach antworten lassen...



Die Kamera lege ich meist von Hand ab oder ich seile sie mit meinen 4m Kescherstab ins Wasser ab. Filmen tue ich nur die Fischaktivität und keine aktive Rute mit Montage. Wenn du solche Sachen filmen willst wäre wohl eine Waterwolf besser geeignet. Teilweise watte ich die Kamera auch ein und lege sie für die 1,5h nur ab (Akkulaufzeit). Einwerfen geht aufgrund der Größe und den meisten Gewässergründen wohl eher nicht da man hier nicht sicher sagen kann ob sie nicht am Kopf, Seite oder einfach nur den blanken Gewässerboden abfilmt.


----------



## Kanten

dawurzelsepp Oh, die Waterwolf ist ja geil. Vielleicht gönne ich mir die. Meine GoPro wäre mir für solche Späße auch etwas teuer um ehrlich zu sein. Hmm, 130€ für etwas das ich eigentlich absolut nicht brauche. Würde zu mir passen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Menemen schrieb:


> Würde zu mir passen.


Wohl zu jedem von uns...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Menemen schrieb:


> dawurzelsepp Oh, die Waterwolf ist ja geil. Vielleicht gönne ich mir die. Meine GoPro wäre mir für solche Späße auch etwas teuer um ehrlich zu sein. Hmm, 130€ für etwas das ich eigentlich absolut nicht brauche. Würde zu mir passen.



Meine Crosstour hatte damals um die 60€ gekostet da wenn wirklich was defekt ist tut es nicht so weh. Waterwolf war mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und zu riskant die einmal abzureißen. Für meine Zwecke und der 4k Aufzeichnung bin ich mit dem billigeren Modell mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Kanten

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> zu riskant die einmal abzureißen


Muss zugeben habe auch daran gedacht habe, dass ich am Ende vermutlich 1,5h Videomaterial hätte, dass mich dabei zeigt wie ich mit Stöcken und Steinen versuche die Kamera aus dem Baum zu befreien.  Vielleicht würde ich dabei aber den einen oder anderen Futterkorb wiederfinden. 

Aber um ernster zu werden. Meine alte Actioncam (eine 8 Jahre alte Toshiba) hat ja mein Sohn geerbt. Vielleicht leiht der die mir ja mal.


----------



## Dace

Da will ich mal für heute hier im Ükel die Lücke schließen: ich bin heute Abend noch mal eben zum Flüsschen gefahren. Aufgrund der Wetterlage dachte ich mir, es könnte was werden. Als erstes habe ich mal die Wassertemperatur gemessen: 23 Grad, das war gut 1 Grad weniger als tags zuvor, aber eigentlich noch etwas hoch, fühlte sich wie "Pullewanne" an, Lufttemperatur war 18 Grad.

Aber der Wasserstand war durch den Regen in der Nacht gut 15 cm höher als am Montag, das Wasser war zwar nicht getrübt, aber dennoch gut befischbar.  

Es dauerte gut 1 1/2 Stunden, da kam der Biss, die Rutespitze wurde zügig rumgezogen, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master-Centrepin schnarrte alarmierend. Leichter Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt und nach ein paar Minuten war der Fisch im Netz: eine schöne Barbe!






Ich hatte noch einen Biss, gleiches Schema, die Rutespitze wurde zügig rumgezogen, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master-Centrepin schnarrte alarmierend, Anschlag - leer ... 

Da es wieder stärker zu regnen begann und es schon spät und dunkel war, machte ich mich auf den Heimweg, grübelte aber immer noch über den verpassten Biss. 


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen und Petri Heil Roland zur Barbe.
Allen anderen Fängern natürlich auch ein Petri Heil zu ihren tollen Fischen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Menemen schrieb:


> Aber um ernster zu werden. Meine alte Actioncam (eine 8 Jahre alte Toshiba) hat ja mein Sohn geerbt. Vielleicht leiht der die mir ja mal.



Dann aber vorher mal schauen ob noch alles dicht ist  


Dace 
Petri zur Barbe


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Da will ich mal für heute hier im Ükel die Lücke schließen: ich bin heute Abend noch mal eben zum Flüsschen gefahren. Aufgrund der Wetterlage dachte ich mir, es könnte was werden. Als erstes habe ich mal die Wassertemperatur gemessen: 23 Grad, das war gut 1 Grad weniger als tags zuvor, aber eigentlich noch etwas hoch, fühlte sich wie "Pullewanne" an, Lufttemperatur war 18 Grad.
> 
> Aber der Wasserstand war durch den Regen in der Nacht gut 15 cm höher als am Montag, das Wasser war zwar nicht getrübt, aber dennoch gut befischbar.
> 
> Es dauerte gut 1 1/2 Stunden, da kam der Biss, die Rutespitze wurde zügig rumgezogen, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master-Centrepin schnarrte alarmierend. Leichter Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt und nach ein paar Minuten war der Fisch im Netz: eine schöne Barbe!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413035
> 
> 
> Ich hatte noch einen Biss, gleiches Schema, die Rutespitze wurde zügig rumgezogen, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master-Centrepin schnarrte alarmierend, Anschlag - leer ...
> 
> Da es wieder stärker zu regnen begann und es schon spät und dunkel war, machte ich mich auf den Heimweg, grübelte aber immer noch über den verpassten Biss.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Petri zur tollen Barbe und erfolgreichen Einsatz der neuen Pin. Wie hat sie sich denn gemacht im Live-Action-Modus? Ist die Barbe eigentlich dein aktueller Zielfisch? Also fischt du tatsächlich nur auf eineSpecies eine gewisse Zeitspanne oder bearbeitest du mehrere Arten simultan?


Heute kam ein Päckchen von HJG. Mal etwas die Sorten erweitern. Generell stehe ich ja am meißten auf die süssen Dinger und denke oft die Brassen auch. Wenn die allerdings gar nicht funktionieren setze ich dann die fischigen ein, dass klappt dann meißt sehr gut. Mal gucken wie die sich so machen. Geplanter Ersteinsatz heute Abend am Haus-See, wenn Zeit und Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Also fischt du tatsächlich nur auf eineSpecies



So ist es. Momentan befischen wir zu dritt ausschließlich die Barbe in verschiedenen  Flussabschnitten, ein Mitglied ist als "Allrounder" unterwegs.

Ich fische mit nur einer Rute in der Regel auf einen Biss in einem gewissen Zeitfenster, meistens zur Nacht hin.



skyduck schrieb:


> Wie hat sie sich denn gemacht im Live-Action-Modus? Ist die Barbe




Die Centrepin hat sich im "Live-Action-Modus" bestens bewehrt. Die Barbel-Master macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre, starke Fische lassen sich kontrolliert drillen, die Ratsche bietet auch in stärkerer Strömung ausreichend Widerstand, so dass keine Schnur abgezogen wird. Entwickelt sich langsam zu meiner "Lieblings-Pin".


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> So ist es. Momentan befischen wir zu dritt ausschließlich die Barbe in verschiedenen  Flussabschnitten, ein Mitglied ist als "Allrounder" unterwegs.
> 
> Ich fische mit nur einer Rute in der Regel auf einen Biss in einem gewissen Zeitfenster, meistens zur Nacht hin.


Ich finde diesen Ansitz irgendwie schon sehr interessant, mir fehlt halt oft die Geduld dazu mich zu sehr auf eine Geschichte zu konzentrieren. Ich bin da eher so der Pragmatiker, der befischt was gerade am besten funktioniert. Allerdings finde ich es auch mehr als befiredigend wenn man wirklich eine Art plant und das dann tatsächlich funktioniert ( wie aktuell bei den Werse-Brassen oder der Schleie am Haus-See. 
Trotzdem habe ich dann meißt noch eine zusätzliche Joker, Allround wie auch immer Rute im Einsatz und liebe einfaches Feedern "auf alles was so drin ist" gerade bei Kurzansitzen doch sehr.

Wie lange sind diese denn Phasen bei euch? Also woran macht ihr es fest wenn ihr zur nächsten Art wechselt? Fangerfolg, genereller Spassfaktor oder plant ihr tatsächlich Slots für gewisse Species fest ein?


----------



## geomas

Petri zur nächsten Barbel-Master-Barbe, Roland!

Ich habe gerade den Überblick verloren, wann ich wo angeln war, muß mal mein Telefon konsultieren 
Heute zum Mittag hin war ich kurz an der Warnow, wollte mal was ausprobieren. Die Rute (Drennan Medium Feeder 1. Generation) hatte ich gerade abgelegt, da wurde die weiche Spitze rumgezogen. Brassen von 50cm. Der Köder (8mm Breadpunch am 16er Haken) war keine 30 Sekunden im Wasser. 
Ich schreibe später oder morgen noch ein paar Takte.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Dace , so kennt man dich inzwischen ! 
Ein herzliches Petri auch an die Warnow geomas !
Solche Blitzbisse hatte ich schon sehr oft, üblicherweise gefolgt von einer übelsten Flaute leider. 

skyduck 
Ich bin schon auf deine Erfahrungen mit den Wafters gespannt und staune immer wieder, wie gut diese Köder bei einigen funktionieren. Meine Erfolge damit sind doch sehr übersichtlich....aber ich bleibe dran.


----------



## daci7

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri zur tollen Barbe und erfolgreichen Einsatz der neuen Pin. Wie hat sie sich denn gemacht im Live-Action-Modus? Ist die Barbe eigentlich dein aktueller Zielfisch? Also fischt du tatsächlich nur auf eineSpecies eine gewisse Zeitspanne oder bearbeitest du mehrere Arten simultan?
> 
> 
> Heute kam ein Päckchen von HJG. Mal etwas die Sorten erweitern. Generell stehe ich ja am meißten auf die süssen Dinger und denke oft die Brassen auch. Wenn die allerdings gar nicht funktionieren setze ich dann die fischigen ein, dass klappt dann meißt sehr gut. Mal gucken wie die sich so machen. Geplanter Ersteinsatz heute Abend am Haus-See, wenn Zeit und Wetter mitspielen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413051
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413052


Pink-Garlic ist optimopti! Die fische ich super gern am Rhein! Die Orange-Shellfisch finde ich auch interessant und bin mir sicher, dass die auch gut fangen!
Generell sind 8-20 mm Wafter auf Aland, Brasse und Barbe immer ne Bank. Ich fange übrigens immer mit Fischig an und setze nur in ausnahmen auf süß...
Groetjes
David


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> skyduck
> Ich bin schon auf deine Erfahrungen mit den Wafters gespannt und staune immer wieder, wie gut diese Köder bei einigen funktionieren. Meine Erfolge damit sind doch sehr übersichtlich....aber ich bleibe dran.


Wie setzt du die denn ein? Bei mir funktionieren sie tatsächlich auch nur wirklich gut am Methodfeeder mit den komplett umrandeten Körben. Ich nutze hier die Banjo XR in groß, wird aber bestimmt auch ähnliche in der Form geben. Zusammen mit nich zu hellen Futter wirken die neofarbenden Dinger echt gut.

Als Gewicht nehme ich nicht unter 30g, die 20g Körben funktionieren bei mir einfach nicht so gut bei der Bissausbeute. 8mm Wafter fische ich am 14er, größere dann am 12er Haken.

Befestigung immer mit Quickstop. Oft bekommt man sehr viele Attacken auf den Köder und ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Befestigung einfach am besten hält, Köder verliere ich da auf jeden Fall so gut wie keine. Als Haken verwende ich ich fertigen von Korum, da finde ich Haarlänge, Qualität und Stabilität einfach stimmig, mit anderen fertigen habe ich ehe durchwachsende Erfahrungen.

Ja und natürlich Vertrauen. Das hat bei mir auch sehr lange gedauert aber irgendwann kamen dann Erfolge und seitdem setze ich das immer ein. Natürlich ist die Bissfrequenz oft nicht so gut wie bei Naturködern, Maden, Mais etc. Dafür beißen dort die größeren Fische.

Vom Setup her setze ich immer 2 Ruten ein um dort nicht die Lust zu verlieren. die hintere Rute immer als Methodfeeder, da man dort nicht anschlagen muß und eigentlich abwarten kann bis der Tanz los geht. Natürlich immer die Bremse sehr locker einstellen und für freie Ablaufmöglichkeit sorgen falls mal ein 90er Schuppi kommt . Das ganze ist dann aber immer so halb passiv.

Vorne wo ich direkt drankomme liegt dann meine aktive Feederrute für den Spass und um nicht die Lust zu verlieren. Den Method lasse ich immer deutlich länger liegen und pack da auch recht viel Futter drauf. Fischen tu ich den immer etwas weiter abseits vom Futterplatz der Feederrute. Auf jeden Fall aber auch immer klippen, damit man immer wieder ansatzweise den richtigen Platz trifft aber auch damit sich der Korb richtig dreht.

Vielleicht findest du ja bei diesem Vorgehen einen neuen Ansatz. Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. Achso es gibt auch manchmal situationen wo ein halber Wafter zusammen mit einen Maiskorn der Bringer waren, also einfach mal ausprobieren und mal wechseln zwischen neonfarben süss und fischig und diversen Pelletsorten.


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Dace , so kennt man dich inzwischen !
> Ein herzliches Petri auch an die Warnow geomas !
> Solche Blitzbisse hatte ich schon sehr oft, üblicherweise gefolgt von einer übelsten Flaute leider.
> 
> skyduck
> Ich bin https://anglerboard.de/forums/-/listschon auf deine Erfahrungen mit den Wafters gespannt und staune immer wieder, wie gut diese Köder bei einigen funktionieren. Meine Erfolge damit sind doch sehr übersichtlich....aber ich bleibe dran.


Ich fische die einmal auch am Methodfeeder im Stillwasser (btw. Nicht zwangsläufig die unrandeten sondern gern auch den Inline Dura Flat-Methodfeeder von Preston) andererseits aber auch beim stinknormalen feedern am Rhein. Im beiden Situationen hab ich gern Pelletbands zur Anköderung. Beim Methodfeedern fische ich da fertigvorfächer von Browning beim Feedern am Rhein beköder ich die normalen feedervorfächer mit den Teilen via Pelletband. Habe da so Pelletbands mit Perle gefunden, die ich super finde, da erstens die Gummies nicht verloren gehen und zweitens die Wafter so einen gewissen Abstand zum Haken kriegen - da hab ich irgendwie ein besseres Gefühl mit.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Wie lange sind diese denn Phasen bei euch?



Eine fest gelegte Zeitdauer haben wir nicht. Insbesondere Bernd und ich haben für die von uns beangelten  Fischarten ein persönliches Zielgewicht je Fischart, was wir gerne erreichen möchten. Dadurch kann je nach Erfolg so eine Phase mehr oder weniger länger oder auch kürzer ausfallen. Wie schon mal hier gesagt, kann das, wie bei der Schleie, schon mal 10 Jahre andauern.



skyduck schrieb:


> Also woran macht ihr es fest wenn ihr zur nächsten Art wechselt?



In der Regel, wenn wir unser gestecktes Ziel erreicht haben, gute Erfolge hatten und das Gefühl haben, wir brauchen jetzt mal etwas Neues, Anderes.



skyduck schrieb:


> Fangerfolg, genereller Spassfaktor oder plant ihr tatsächlich Slots für gewisse Species fest ein?



Aktuell beangeln wir ja die Barbe. Ich denke, es werden schon ein paar Jahre werden, denn es haben sich für uns quasi vor der Haustür gute Möglichkeiten ergeben.

Da wird's mit den Bildern natürlich etwas eintönig ... 

Einzig gesetzt ist das Döbelangeln in der "kälteren (wenn man das heute noch sagen kann)"  Jahreszeit, das ist schon wie eine Droge, muss sein. 

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck und daci7 
Unsere Methoden unterscheiden sich kaum. Ich nutze Wafters u.ä. Köder auch überwiegend beim Feedern. Method mit sehr leichten Drennan Körben oder etwas schwerer von Browning. Festgemacht per Pelletband, die Vorfächer binde ich selbst und nutze Haken von 8 bis 16, meist 12er.
Größere Popups fische ich mit normalen Körben, da passt mehr rein. 

Karpfenpellets an der Pose will ich irgendwann mal probieren aber das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle...


----------



## seatrout61

So ähnlich fische ich auch...2 Ruten mit Method-Feeder, 10-15cm kurzes 0,29 FC-Vorfach, 8er Haken, PopUps mit Schraube befestigt... nebenbei noch 1 schwerere Rute mit Futterkorb, 20-25cm geflochtenes Karpfenvorfach 6er Haken, Schneemann mit verlängerten Boilie-Stopper.

Zielfisch wäre Schleie...Setup inspiriert vom YT-Kanal von Robin Illner...bis jetzt aber nur Karpfen und Brassen gefangen...keine Ahnung, was ich ändern muss, der Prof verrät uns seine Erfolgsmethode auch nicht...muss wohl warten bis er (oder Roland) ein Buch schreibt.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
schreib doch mal was von deinem Gewässer, dann kann man alles besser einschätzen!


----------



## Mescalero

Der Prof hat schonmal aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert, ist nicht so lange her. Madenbündel, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Professor Tinca

seatrout61 schrieb:


> der Prof verrät uns seine Erfolgsmethode auch nicht...muss wohl warten bis er (oder Roland) ein Buch schreibt.



Bolo, Pose, Liftmontage und ufernahes Angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Madenbündel, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.



Das ist der beste Schleienköder - aber nur da wo nicht tausende kleine Weißfische sich gleich auf den Köder stürzen.
Ansonsten Mais, Hartmais, größere Kartoffelstücken und auch Tauwurmstücken.


----------



## seatrout61

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> schreib doch mal was von deinem Gewässer, dann kann man alles besser einschätzen!


Ist ein kleineres Vereinsgewässer, ca. 1,2ha und max. 2m tief, Typ mooriger Teich...Empfehlung von Vereinskollegen für Schleien.

Hatte hier schonmal Bilder meiner Angelstelle eingestellt: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...riedfischangler.331698/page-3640#post-5285479

Hätte ansonsten noch 5 andere Vereinsgewässer bis 113ha (und 50km Fließgewässer) zur Auswahl...2 davon hatte ich im Frühjahr ohne Erfolg angetestet....nach der Badesaison werde ich ev. nochmal zu einem 26ha oder 3,7ha See wechseln.


----------



## Dace

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ist ein kleineres Vereinsgewässer, ca. 1,2ha und max. 2m tief, Typ mooriger Teich...Empfehlung von Vereinskollegen für Schleien.



Ehrlich gesagt, macht das Gewässer optisch auf mich erstmal einen guten Eindruck. Teilweise zusammen hängende Ufervegetation bilden Stellen, wo man nur von der gegeüberliegenden Seite angeln könnte, das kann ein großer Vorteil sein.

Allerdings ist da die Frage nach dem Besatz: Was ist da drin? Und reicht das Nahrngsangebot aus, dass alle satt werden und gut abwachsen. Was sagen denn die Vereinskollegen, wie groß die Schleien sind? 

Wenn ich mal voraussetze, dass da gute Schleien drin sind und die Nahrungskonkurrenz nicht so groß ist, dann ist es für mich eine Frage des Anfutters und Köders, die Schleien an den Haken zu bekommen.



seatrout61 schrieb:


> So ähnlich fische ich auch...2 Ruten mit Method-Feeder, 10-15cm kurzes 0,29 FC-Vorfach, 8er Haken, PopUps mit Schraube befestigt... nebenbei noch 1 schwerere Rute mit Futterkorb, 20-25cm geflochtenes Karpfenvorfach 6er Haken, Schneemann mit verlängerten Boilie-Stopper.



So würde ich nicht vorgehen. Ich würde da wesentlich feiner Angeln sowie Boilies und Co. nicht als Anfutter und Köder verwenden. Boilies sind nicht immer der heilbringende Erfolgsköder, ich habe noch nie mit Boilies auf Schleien geangelt. Partikelköder wie Mais, Maden und Caster als Anfutter und Hakenköder in Verbindung mit Kunstködern z.B. sind m.E. wesentlich effektiver, ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht und großen Erfolg gehabt. 

Es ist manchmal hart, die Schleie von meinem Angebot zu überzeugen, aber es geht und sie nehmen es an!






Tight lines


----------



## nostradamus

Mach das, was Prof macht und biete deinen Köder am Rand des Futterplatzes an. Kein Gewässer ist gleich! 

Ansonsten fang an dein Gewässer zu lesen, d.h. testen, testen und testen! 
Sorry,ich hätte keinen titel gewonnen,wenn ich nicht gelernt hätte ein Gewässer zu lesen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

nostradamus schrieb:


> ein Gewässer zu lesen!



Genau.
Beobachte das Gewässer und such Bereiche in denen die Schleien regelmäßig (abends) an der Oberfläche rollen und/oder Blasen erzeugen.
Dort dann füttern und angeln.


----------



## skyduck

Frühansitz am Haus-See. Stetig lerne ich dazu was wie und wo funktioniert und kann gezielt reproduzieren. Ich liebe dieses Gewässer und bin gespannt welche Überraschungen es noch für mich bereit hält.


----------



## Kanten

...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein toller Bericht und wunderschöne Fische.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viele Grüße vom Karauschenteich....


----------



## rhinefisher

Ein Traum im Abendlicht...


----------



## nostradamus

Petri! Sieht wirklich aus wie eine echte Kartusche. Gratulation


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ja auch eine.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil lieber Prof zum Traumfisch! Auch allen anderen Fängern ein herzliches Petri Heil! 

Karauschen waren mit die ersten Fische, welchen ich nachstellen durfte. Ein kleiner Weiher inmitten von Feldern und Wiesen. Wir Burschen hatten uns vom Bauern die Erlaubnis geholt. Es war ein winziger Weiher aber sehr idyllisch. Es waren viele Karauschen darin. Allerdings wohl aufgrund des Nahrungsangebots keine recht viel grösser als 10cm. Mit dem Rad nach der Schule den Feldweg dahingebrettert, den Blick immer zur Rute. Unser wichtigstes Utensil darf auf keinen Fall in die Radspeichen gelangen. Viele Stunden verbrachten wir dort. Oft mit dem Gedanken mal einen Feldweg weiter zum grösseren Teich zu fahren - aber dieser Bauer meinte es nicht so gut mit uns. Obwohl uns das damals alles selbstverständlich nicht abschreckte, hielt uns dennoch unser kleiner Karauschenweiher in seinem Bann. Das kurzweilige Fischen war einfach zu schön. Die Größe der Fische war uns schlichtweg egal. Da muss ich wieder an Venables und den kleinen Jungen mit dem Stock denken.

Leider ist der Weiher mittlerweile verlandet. Ab und an komme ich noch daran vorbei. Aber die Erinnerung an die Kindheit und unsere Abenteuer kann uns keiner nehmen 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## nostradamus

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine.



Genial! Reine Karauschen sind leider sehr selten geworden. 
Kenne da so einen See in Italien, dort gibt es Goldkarauschen. Leider ist die Fahrt von dort bis nach  hause so weit, dass ich nie paar mitbringen konnte.... .


----------



## seatrout61

Dace schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, macht das Gewässer optisch auf mich erstmal einen guten Eindruck. Teilweise zusammen hängende Ufervegetation bilden Stellen, wo man nur von der gegeüberliegenden Seite angeln könnte, das kann ein großer Vorteil sein.
> 
> Allerdings ist da die Frage nach dem Besatz: Was ist da drin? Und reicht das Nahrngsangebot aus, dass alle satt werden und gut abwachsen. Was sagen denn die Vereinskollegen, wie groß die Schleien sind?
> 
> Wenn ich mal voraussetze, dass da gute Schleien drin sind und die Nahrungskonkurrenz nicht so groß ist, dann ist es für mich eine Frage des Anfutters und Köders, die Schleien an den Haken zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> So würde ich nicht vorgehen. Ich würde da wesentlich feiner Angeln sowie Boilies und Co. nicht als Anfutter und Köder verwenden. Boilies sind nicht immer der heilbringende Erfolgsköder, ich habe noch nie mit Boilies auf Schleien geangelt. Partikelköder wie Mais, Maden und Caster als Anfutter und Hakenköder in Verbindung mit Kunstködern z.B. sind m.E. wesentlich effektiver, ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht und großen Erfolg gehabt.
> 
> Es ist manchmal hart, die Schleie von meinem Angebot zu überzeugen, aber es geht und sie nehmen es an!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413108
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Mittlerweile fühle ich mich an der Stelle richtig wohl...habe da total meine Ruhe...in der ganzen Ecke ist das die einzige Möglichkeit zu angeln...und die Fänge werden ja auch schon besser...Karpfen und Brassen....und wenn die Methode bei den beiden funktioniert, müsste das doch auf Schleien auch funzen?

Laut Verein kommen Aal, Brassen, Barsch, Hecht, Karpfen, Rotaugen, Rotfeder und Schleie vor. Zur Größe der Schleien kann ich nix sagen...aber der Karpfen von ü90cm und einem Alter von +20 Jahren spricht dafür, dass die Fische ordentlich abwachsen (kann man das daraus ableiten?)...und ablaichen...es ist viel Jungfisch/Fischbrut zu sehen.

Meine verwendete Montage (wenn auch abgewandelt mit MF statt Futterkorb) und Popups als Köder habe ich mir von Robin Illner in diesen kurzen Clips abgeguckt:













Versuche mit Made/Caster + Fakemaiskorn blieben leider erfolglos...werde ich aber weiter testen...denke auch, am Ball zu bleiben ist das Wichtigste.


----------



## Jason

Hallo liebe Stammtischbrüder.
Frisch geduscht sitze ich seit langem mal wieder in meinem Angelzimmer vor dem PC. Thomas. hat in einem anderem Thread erwähnt, das er mich vermisst, aber keine Sorge, es geht mir gut und bin gesund, wie dem Rest der Familie.
Zur Zeit habe ich Urlaub, die erste von drei Wochen ist schon rum und dieses Mal bleiben wir im Zwergenland. Verreisen ist ja kaum noch zu bezahlen, deshalb begnügen wir uns mit Ausflügen. Badesee bei den hohen Temperaturen ist auch was Schönes.
Aber in den letzten Wochen habe ich viel an unserem Häuslein gearbeitet. Die obere Terrasse wurde farblich von dem hässlichen Braun in einem anderen Farbton umgewandelt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich wollte das nicht, aber meine Missus, also musste ich wohl oder übel den Pinsel schwingen.
Die Elektroarbeiten im unteren Bereich sind abgeschlossen und Vorgestern habe ich die mittelalterlichen Burgtreppe abgerissen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jetzt heißt es die Erde bis zur Bodenplatte auszuschachten, weil da ein falsches Rohr verlegt wurde, das muss ausgetauscht werden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und das alles in Handarbeit, weil da kein Bagger hinkommt. Dann wird noch die Hauswand vernünftig isoliert, eine neue Treppe gesetzt und schon bin ich wieder ein Stück weiter.
Das hier ist alles OT, aber zum angeln kann ich nichts berichten. Wollte eigentlich mit Kochtopf gestern auf Schlangendöbel an unserem Flüsschen gehen, aber es passte nicht hinten und nicht vorne. Wir haben es verschoben. Nächste Woche mach ich mich ab zu den Teichen. Ein Urlaubstag für mich alleine mit einem kleinen Grill, so wie es unser Kalle so gern gemacht hat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

erst mal ein dickes Petri an allen die in dieser Woche am Wasser waren, und Danke für die tollen Bilder und Berichte.
und schön das es Jason gut geht.

so ich war auch die ganze Woche am See (Döbelfluss sieht böse aus), viele Rotaugen und Federn so wie Barsche gefangen leider nix großes dabei.
Heute hatte ich morgens keine zeit und bin dann mal am frühen Abend zum See, erster Fisch ein ansehnliches Rotauge(feder) dann lange nix, auf ein mal ging an einer Rute der Piper, zack Karpfen der dann aber leider aufschlitzte weil ich ihm von den Büschen fernhalten wollte.
und an meiner X-1 Aero mit der neuen wunderschönen Rolle tat sich lange nix bis auf einmal die Pose langsam abtauchte, eine ganz kurze heftige Gegenwehr dann tote Hose, ich dachte ich würde einen Ast ein Kurbeln aber es war ??? das müsst ihr mir sagen.
morgen früh noch ein mal zum See, dann sind meine 3 Wochen Urlaub zu ende  

erst mal ein Bild von der Wunderschönen Rute und Rolle  




so und was ist das für ein Kamerad, Karausche Giebel ? schönes Teil aber keinen Kampfgeist da ist mir jede Brasse lieber


----------



## Finke20

Guten Abend,
Petri zu den schönen Fische.

Jason da bist du ja wieder fleißig gewesen.




Thomas. schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Kamerad, Karausche Giebel ?


So für mich sieht es nach Giebel aus, wenn die Rückenflosse aufgestellt ist kann man es noch besser erkennen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Kamerad, Karausche Giebel ?


 Giebel.
Petri Heil

Ich habe eben noch ne Schleie gefangen.


----------



## Tricast

Wunderschöne Fische, die Karausche ein Traum von einem Fisch und dann der Giebel und die Schlei vom Prof.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Finke20 schrieb:


> So für mich sieht es nach Giebel aus,





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Giebel.
> Petri Heil


danke euch zwei,

so werde mich auch mal auf den Weg machen, allen einen schönen Sonntag und die es zum Wasser zieht ein Petri.


----------



## Thomas.

Nix, habe jetzt mal den Platz gewechselt, vorher auf der andern Seite gesessen aber die Sonne


----------



## Kochtopf

Jason schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Stammtischbrüder.
> Frisch geduscht sitze ich seit langem mal wieder in meinem Angelzimmer vor dem PC. Thomas. hat in einem anderem Thread erwähnt, das er mich vermisst, aber keine Sorge, es geht mir gut und bin gesund, wie dem Rest der Familie.
> Zur Zeit habe ich Urlaub, die erste von drei Wochen ist schon rum und dieses Mal bleiben wir im Zwergenland. Verreisen ist ja kaum noch zu bezahlen, deshalb begnügen wir uns mit Ausflügen. Badesee bei den hohen Temperaturen ist auch was Schönes.
> Aber in den letzten Wochen habe ich viel an unserem Häuslein gearbeitet. Die obere Terrasse wurde farblich von dem hässlichen Braun in einem anderen Farbton umgewandelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413173
> 
> Ich wollte das nicht, aber meine Missus, also musste ich wohl oder übel den Pinsel schwingen.
> Die Elektroarbeiten im unteren Bereich sind abgeschlossen und Vorgestern habe ich die mittelalterlichen Burgtreppe abgerissen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413174
> 
> Jetzt heißt es die Erde bis zur Bodenplatte auszuschachten, weil da ein falsches Rohr verlegt wurde, das muss ausgetauscht werden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413176
> 
> Und das alles in Handarbeit, weil da kein Bagger hinkommt. Dann wird noch die Hauswand vernünftig isoliert, eine neue Treppe gesetzt und schon bin ich wieder ein Stück weiter.
> Das hier ist alles OT, aber zum angeln kann ich nichts berichten. Wollte eigentlich mit Kochtopf gestern auf Schlangendöbel an unserem Flüsschen gehen, aber es passte nicht hinten und nicht vorne. Wir haben es verschoben. Nächste Woche mach ich mich ab zu den Teichen. Ein Urlaubstag für mich alleine mit einem kleinen Grill, so wie es unser Kalle so gern gemacht hat.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So ist das, Familie, Freunde und Religion stehen unserem Glück immer wieder im Wege


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri den Fängern der letzten Tage.  

Jason 
Da hast dir ja ne Arbeit gesucht für diese heißen Tage, bist nicht zu beneiden. Lass dich von deiner Frau gut mit kühlen Getränken und Pausen versorgen.

Bankside Dreamer 
Wo treibt sich eig unser Freddy immer rum ? Der macht doch hoffentlich keine Weltreise mit einem Tanker. 
Wäre schön wenn du dich mal hier wider melden könntest.


Ich bin aktuell eher auf die Räuber aus und parallel dazu liegt die Cam im Wasser. Fische sind darauf nicht viele zu sehen und wenn dann fressen sie nicht.
Gestern hab ich mir zum erstenmal aktiv Grundeln als Köfis gefangen und war verwundert wieviele ich doch innerhald der Zeit gefangen hab. 7 Stück waren es dann am Ende wobei die größte so ca 10cm hatte. Es handelt sich hautsächlich um die Schwarzmundgrundel. Gefangen hab ich gestern damit jedoch nichts genauso wenig wie auf Teig mit Bittermandelaroma. 
Was ich jedoch beim grundelstippen wider gesehen hab waren vereinzelte kleine Barben von ca. 15-20cm die sich auf den Steinplatten gedreht haben......das bringt zumindest ein wenig Hoffnung auf den Nachwuch der bei uns schon bedrohten Art. Ebenfalls die kleineren Nasen (Essling) die herumgeschwommen sind stimmen mich zusehens positiv. Mit der Grundelproblematik muss man sich jetzt wohl auch abfinden und vielleicht seine denkweise in Thema Köfi etwas umdenken, besser die Ükel schwimmen lassen und dafür die Grundeln nehmen evtl versuch ich auch mal mehrere zu fangen und damit mal ein leckeres Gericht zu zaubern.

Heute nachmittag gehts hoffentlcih nochmal raus ans Wasser + CAM um bei diesen klaren Wasser noch paar schöne Aufnahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da hast dir ja ne Arbeit gesucht für diese heißen Tage, bist nicht zu beneiden. Lass dich von deiner Frau gut mit kühlen Getränken und Pausen versorgen.


Das kannst du laut sagen. Gestern stand ich den ganzen Tag in der prallen Sonne und ich habe viele Pausen gemacht. Morgen soll es noch heißer werden, da werde ich nichts machen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Heute früh nach der Nightshift bin ich mal wieder nicht schlafen sondern zum Bach gegangen und musste feststellen, dass es schon wieder nicht so toll aussieht. Ich glaube fast, dass es schon wieder zu lange zu warm ist.

Es waren nur ganz vereinzelt kleine Döbel zu sehen, sehr selten kam mal ein Ukel nach oben und die Karpfen haben geblubbert. Keine Spur von den patroullierenden Döbeltrupps, den Rotfedern oder Ükel"schwärmen".

Zwei oder drei Zupfer gab es, sonst nichts.
Nächste Woche bleibt es wohl so warm oder wird sogar noch heißer, vielleicht ist eine Pause nicht die schlechteste Idee.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Dace schrieb:


> Boilies sind nicht immer der heilbringende Erfolgsköder, ich habe noch nie mit Boilies auf Schleien geangelt. Partikelköder wie Mais, Maden und Caster als Anfutter und Hakenköder in Verbindung mit Kunstködern z.B. sind m.E. wesentlich effektiver, ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht und großen Erfolg gehabt.


Boilies haben aber eine hohe Gewinnspanne und sind ein Verbrauchsprodukt.
Selbst als Karpfenköder zweifle ich oft.
Habe auch schon hier einen Thread dazu eröffnet.
Aber wer traut sich schon, öffentlich den bezahlten Karpfen-Gurus zu widersprechen ;-) ?
Hieß "Boilies, wirklich der beste Karpfenköder?".


----------



## skyduck

Petri Menemen . Es läuft doch. Gerade in Grundel durchsetzten Gewässern ist eine starke Futterstrategie das A und O, das kenne ich noch von der Ruhr. Sind Rotauge oder Brasse erstmal da und kann man sie halten, verdrängen sie die Grundeln vom Platz.

Professor Tinca Petri zur tollen Karausche, da beneide ich dich wirklich um dieses Gewässer. Petri Thomas.  zum Giebel und zur Schleie, sehr schöne Fische!

Nachdem mein gestriger Abend Ansitz nicht geklappt hat , habe ich mich heute Morgen aus dem Bett gequält und war um 5:30 Uhr am Wasser.

Leider hat die Stadt jetzt doch das hochstehende Gras gemäht und meine Stelle liegt jetzt total frei. Das war dann schon der erste Dämpfer. Ich habe mich dann hinter den einzigen Baum gesetzt um wenigstens etwas geschützt zu sein. Leider ist es dort auch noch etwas flacher und alles hat nicht so super funktioniert wie es geplant war. Nächstes Mal nehme ich wieder ein Shelter mit.... Das Bild ist vom Spazierweg aufgenommen..







An der Posenrute kamen zwar Bisse aber permanent und immer kleine Mini Brassen und Güstern. Überhaupt ist soviel Fisch unterwegs, dass fast jeder Köder auf jeder Stelle unmittelbar atackiert wird. Ist zwar sehr kurzweilig aber eine Stelle zu finden, an der auch mal größere Kaliber eine Chance haben ist aktuell recht schwer. Gerade am frühen Morgen habe ich ja auf eine weitere Schleie gehofft, ich denke ich weiß die Route wo sie herziehen und da ich auch schon ein, zwei Fänge vorher gesehen habe passt das ganz gut.






Na ja mit der Matchrute war auf jeden Fall nix zu machen, also habe ich die Aco Feeder mit einem kleinen Blei und einer Mais, Mistwurm Kombi einfach an der vermuteten Stelle ins Kraut gefeuert die rute abgelegt und nicht mehr angefasst. Die Kleinibisse blieben jetzt aus, es tat sich aber leider auch sonst nix mehr.
Irgendwann nach schon über einer Stunde (es war mittlerweile um 10 Uhr) vibrierte die Spitze immer wieder etwas um dann richtig krumm zu gehen. Der Drill an der Aco war echt super, die Rute kann was und hat jetzt auch ihren ersten großen Fisch gesehen.






Es ist schon erstaunlich wie unterschiedlichen die Farbe der Tinca in ein und demselben Gewässer sein können. Diese hier war fast schwarz, die letzte Woche mehr so Richtung Gold.

Ansonsten beisst es morgens echt phänomenal aber auch sehr durchwachsen von der Größe.














Dieser Bursche gehörte gestern und heute zu den kapitaleren:







Am Methodfeeder tat sich gar nichts, außer ab unnd zu quergehakte Minis die sich beim wilden attackieren selbst aufgespiesst haben. Heute habe ich es erneut ein paar Stunden versucht, das Ergebnis war aber das selbe wie gestern (ohne Schleie). Leider war es auch fast windstill und das Wasser sehr glatt.






Nächstes Mal suche ich mir mal eine tiefere Stelle, mal gucken...


----------



## Jason

skyduck 
Schöner Bericht und Petri Heil.
Ebenfalls ein dickes Petri an allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Altmarkfischer

So, erster richtiger Urlaubstag, ausgeschlafen und mit der ersten Bolorute (wobei nicht ganz richtig, ich hatte in der Jugend lange Zeit eine selbst beringte Russentelestippe im Einsatz) an den Teich und Brachsen, Plötz und Güstern satt, teilweise sogar von beachtlicher Größe:


----------



## Professor Tinca

Endlich mal jemand der die Vorteile der langen Beringten ebenfalls zu schätzen weiß.


Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck danke fürs Petri und zurück, die Schleie war der Prof.

bei mir am Wasser war nix zu holen, aber ich war dort nicht der einzige.
wobei ich als einziger gefangen habe.

ich tipp mal stramme 7-8cm 10er Hacken und 6 Maden hat das Seeungeheuer sich geschnappt.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der die Vorteile der langen Beringten ebenfalls zu schätzen weiß.
> 
> 
> Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!


Liebe auf den ersten Fisch


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri an alle die draußen waren.

Meine Frau und ich waren von gestern Abend auf heute Morgen zum Vereins Nachtangeln an unserem See.
Um 19.00 Uhr ging es los. Meine Frau legte gleich mit einem kleinen Barsch und einer 40cm Schleie vor.
Bei mir waren als Ruten eine Silstar Traverse X Royal (3,60m, Aktion B30, also 30gr. Wg.) gepaart mit einer Fox Stratos 4000, 0,22 Hauptschnur ((Stroft GTM) und 0,20 Vorfach (Gamakatsu Fertigvorfach mit 10er Haken). Die 2te Rute war eine Spro Method Specimen in 3.35m und 45gr. Wg., Als Rolle diente eine 3500 Shimano Freilaufrolle ( 0,22  sinkende Hauptschnur von Schlögl, geflochtenes 5cm Vorfach mit 8er Drennan Wide Gape, Drennan Methodkorb 35gr.).







Die obligatorisch Stippe durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
Nach einpaar Zupfern, konnte ich eine 12cm Rotfeder landen. Um 22.00 Grill fertig machen und Biß an der Silstar, Biß versemmelt. Um 23.00 Uhr  Biß an der Silstar, Haken abgerissen  .
Um 23.30 Uhr wieder Biß an der Silstar.





76cm an einer 30gr. Rute mit 0,22 Hauptschnur, Angeln kann so aufregend sein.
Um 2.30 wieder ein Biß.




90cm Grasfisch mit 10kg Gewicht. Laut unseren Gewässerwarten sollen welche entnommen werden, also geht er in die Fischfrikadellen (auch an der Silstar).
Der Biß war wie bei einem kleinen Aal. Zupf, Zupf und Pose taucht bis zur Spitze ab, bleibt stehen und das Spiel beginnt von neuem. Nach dem 3ten Mal stehen bleiben setzte ich den Anschlag. Der Drill war nicht so stark und lange wie bei dem 76cm Karpfen. Kenne ich eigentlich vom Grasfisch nicht so .

Des weiteren bissen noch ein ca. 40cm Aal und ein paar Rotfedern bis 18 cm.




Heute Morgen um 8.00 Uhr wurde eingepackt und es ging zum gemeinsamen Frühstück ins Vereinsheim. Hie wartete noch eine Überraschung auf mich. Ein Vereinskollege wollte die hier loswerden.



Anhang anzeigen 413292


Habe ich erstmal gesichert, falls da jemand Interesse dran hat kann er sich bei mir per PN melden. Den Zustand würde ich als sehr gut bezeichnen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas.

Perti kuttenkarl 
Toller Karpfen, noch schönerer Frikadellenfisch  , PN ist raus


----------



## Thomas.

Ich war gerade mal nur schauen am Döbelfluss, sieht mehr als Böse aus.

hier die 50-60cm Jungs die ich so mit daci7  und meiner Enkeltochter fange.
Wasser sehr wenig und Grün und fängt langsam an zu Stinken












und hier die Großen











Hecht und große Barsche sind auch betroffen


----------



## nostradamus

Hi
Bin auch am Wasser und muss feststellen, dass die schleien keine 10 Pop ups mögen..


----------



## Mescalero

Petri skyduck , Altmarkfischer und kuttenkarl  - tolle Fänge sind das.

Altmarkfischer 
Was für eine Schnur hast du drauf? Ich habe eine Tubertini auf einer Rolle, die hat denselben Orangeton.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
so wieder zuhause. 
Heute keine Schleie gefangen, aber dafür einen schönen Karpfen auf einen 10er Pop Up Boilie. 
Hat spaß gemacht mit feinem Gerät!


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,

Erfahrungen Schleien 10er Pop Ups
wie oben geschrieben, habe ich einen versuch gestartet mit einem 10er Pop Up Boilie auf schleie zu angeln. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Schleien momentan mega gut laufen, so dass ich eigentlich immer mehrere fange, aber heute leider nichts! 
Welche Erfahrung habt ihr bzgl. Pop Up Boilies auf Schleie gemacht?

mal ein Bild des Karpfens. 

Danke
Nosta


----------



## geomas

Na da sind ja wieder echte Schätze gehoben worden mit der Angel...

Petri heil zu der bunten Mischung aus Karausche, Schleie und Karpfen, lieber Prof!

Dir, lieber Skyduck, natürlich auch ein sattes Petri zur dunklen Tinca und den anderen Fängen.

kuttenkarl - hmmm, Deine Rotfeder sieht mir sehr nach Rutilus aus. Aber natürlich auch Dir ein herzliuches petri zu dem strammen Karpfen und dem Graser (die Art hatte ich noch nie).

Thomas. - hoffentlich packen die Döbel im Fluß die derzeitige Niedrigwasserlage. Glückwunsch zum Giebel, normalerweise sind die nicht so lahm.

Altmarkfischer - Deine Fische sehen immer aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt, makellos, mir ein Rätsel... Petri zu den Bilderbuch-Cypriniden!

Menemen - schön, daß es mit dem knackigen Kanalfisch geklappt hat.

Jason, echt mal, schalte in der Hitze lieber nen Gang runter. Und viel Freude und Erfolg bei den nächsten Ansitzen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächtliche Grüße vom Wasser....


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Jason, echt mal, schalte in der Hitze lieber nen Gang runter. Und viel Freude und Erfolg bei den nächsten Ansitzen!


Morgen ist bei der Hitze Pause angesagt und wir fahren wieder an einem See zum abkühlen. Alles andere wäre Schwachsinn. Und ich freue mich auf den nächsten Ansitz und der wird schon bald stattfinden.
Heute war ich an den Teichen zum Spinnfischen, ein 69er Hecht kam dabei raus und zu meinem Erstaunen war der kleinere Teich wieder vom Kraut befreit.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hechte, Karpfen und große Rotfedern sind hier vorhanden, hier werde ich mich nieder lassen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde, da habt ihr schön Fische an Land ziehen können und Danke für die Berichte



Jason schrieb:


> Morgen soll es noch heißer werden, da werde ich nichts machen.



Da setzt du dich an den Teich mit Füßen im Wasser und Schirm als Schattenspender und nicht zu vergessen einer Hopfenkaltschorle



Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> So, erster richtiger Urlaubstag, ausgeschlafen und mit der ersten Bolorute (wobei nicht ganz richtig, ich hatte in der Jugend lange Zeit eine selbst beringte Russentelestippe im Einsatz) an den Teich und Brachsen, Plötz und Güstern satt, teilweise sogar von beachtlicher Größe:



Auch Petri zu deinen Fängen einen kleinen Tip wenn du deine Rute am Geländer ablegst lege was drunter ein Handtuch reicht schon nicht das aus versehen die Rute mal zu schwungvoll abgelegt wird und dann später knackt



Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mal nur schauen am Döbelfluss, sieht mehr als Böse aus.
> 
> hier die 50-60cm Jungs die ich so mit @daci7 und meiner Enkeltochter fange.
> Wasser sehr wenig und Grün und fängt langsam an zu Stinken



Oh das sieht ja schon böse aus ich drück die Daumen das die das überstehen



Jason schrieb:


> Morgen ist bei der Hitze Pause angesagt und wir fahren wieder an einem See zum abkühlen. Alles andere wäre Schwachsinn. Und ich freue mich auf den nächsten Ansitz und der wird schon bald stattfinden.
> Heute war ich an den Teichen zum Spinnfischen, ein 69er kam dabei raus und zu meinem Erstaunen war der kleinere Teich wieder vom Kraut befreit.



Gute Entscheidung   da warst du schneller als ich mit meinem Vorschlag


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Ah fast vergessen wir hatten heut Vereinsangeln war so naja Bericht folgt die Tage

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da setzt du dich an den Teich mit Füßen im Wasser und Schirm als Schattenspender und nicht zu vergessen einer Hopfenkaltschorle


Kein Alkohol beim angeln, nur Wasser. Ich muss doch auch nach Hause kommen und der Führerschein ist mir wichtig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Ich muss doch auch nach Hause kommen und der Führerschein ist mir wichtig.



Hast keinen Drive Service und die Kaltschorle in maßen und erst Richtung Feierabend (also nicht die Lichter wegschießen)

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hast keinen Drive Service und die Kaltschorle in maßen und erst Richtung Feierabend (also nicht die Lichter wegschießen)
> 
> Gruß Frank


Du weist doch wie es ist, ein Schoppen getrunken, dir fährt einer an die Karre und schon haste Probleme. Ne,ne, das lass ich lieber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich habe so etwas den Überblick verloren, wann ich angeln war. Recht oft, meist hier am Fluß nebenan. Neulich auch mal außerhalb meines Reviers gerade noch innerhalb der Hansestadt.

Gebissen haben überwiegend Plötz und Güstern und kleine Blei. Rotfedern und größere Brassen waren die willkommene Ausnahme.
Wie so oft biß es auf Breadpunch meist schneller als auf Mais oder andere Köder. Experimentiert habe ich mit anderen Montagen, hier zum Beispiel eine mit Glasperle zwischen 2 gezwirbelten Abschnitten:






Diese Montage soll einen leichten Selbsthakeffekt mit sich bringen, aber mir schienen die Bisse in letzter Zeit oft zaghaft zu sein und der Effekt blieb aus.





Die 9/11ft-Shimano erwies sich als prima Rute für die leichte Feederei. Die Rolle (Symetre 2000) werde ich wohl tauschen gegen ein minimal kräftigeres Modell.





Irgendwo in den Tiefen meiner Angeltaschen geistern ein paar Päckchen Gamakatsu-Maishaken (Fertigvorfächer) herum.
Die werden aussortiert, hatte zuletzt mehrfach Hakenbrüche ohne echten „Endgegner”.





50er Brassen an der alten Drennan Medium Feeder. Die Rute macht mir langsam Freude. Ne richtig feine „Brassenrute”.

Heute Abend hatte ich neben der nur zeitweise gefischten Drennan mal wieder die Parabolix Bomb am Start.





Und die 10ft Bomb ist wirklich ein ganz feines Rütchen. Kleine Fische fühlen sich groß an, große Fische nie „zu groß”.






Habe heute damit auch Mini-Wafter (4mm von Ringers, Gelb, Chocolate) gefischt und die Fische mögen die.
Angeboten habe ich die am kleinen 18er QM1-Kreishaken am Pelletband. Das Vorfach war 38cm lang, der Draht-Futterkorb mit Liquibread gefüllt.

Ständig vibrierte die 0,5oz-Spitze, einige Male wurde die Spitze dann ernergisch herumgezogen - die Verursacher waren schöne Plötz von etwas über 20cm und ein halbwüchsiger Brassen.
Nach etlichen Micro-Plötz auf Breadpunch an der Drennan-Rute gab es zum Schluß (nach Sonnenuntergang) noch einen besseren Fisch - ein Brassen von gut 45cm auf 8mm Breadpunch. Da hatte ich den Futterkorb schon gegen ein kleines 7gr-Würfelblei getauscht und etwas abseits gefischt.


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Du weist es doch wie es ist, ein Schoppen getrunken, dir fährt einer an die Karre und schon haste Probleme. Ne,ne, das lass ich lieber.



na deswegen "Drive Home Service" sprich Frau bringt und holt dich


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> na deswegen "Drive Home Service2 sprich Frau bringt und holt dich
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Die pfeift mir was. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Die pfeift mir was.



Da waren sie wieder, die Probleme...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch

Astacus74 schrieb:


> na deswegen "Drive Home Service" sprich Frau bringt und holt dich
> ...


Und was machst du, wenn Sie keinen Führerschein hat?


----------



## geomas

Mikesch schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn Sie keinen Führerschein hat?


...aber trotzdem pfeifen kann... 

(worst case scenario)


----------



## glgl

geomas schrieb:


> Habe heute damit auch Mini-Wafter (4mm von Ringers, Gelb, Chocolate) gefischt und die Fische mögen die.
> Angeboten habe ich die am kleinen 18er QM1-Kreishaken am Pelletband. Das Vorfach war 38cm lang, der Draht-Futterkorb mit Liquibread gefüllt.


Den QM1 habe ich mir am Freitag auch zugelegt. Der erste Einsatz wird aber noch etwas dauern. Schlägst du beim Biss ganz normal an oder kurbelst du, wie man es bei den großen Kreishaken im Meer wohl auch macht - einfach ein? Danke schon mal!


----------



## geomas

glgl schrieb:


> Den QM1 habe ich mir am Freitag auch zugelegt. Der erste Einsatz wird aber noch etwas dauern. Schlägst du beim Biss ganz normal an oder kurbelst du, wie man es bei den großen Kreishaken im Meer wohl auch macht - einfach ein? Danke schon mal!


Im Normalfall (Rute schon krumm oder permanentes starkes Rucken) reicht ein Aufnehmen der Rute, der Kontakt zum Fisch ist da.
So handhabe ich das auch mit anderen Feederkreishaken wie dem Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power (hier ködere ich weiche Köder wie Brotflocke oder Dosenmais direkt an). *
Die Bisse sind meist sehr deutlich, dies läßt sich durch kurze Vorfächer, etwas schwerere Bleie/Körbe noch forcieren.



*) demnächst werde ich größere Kreishaken (Sakuma 440) mal den Raubfischen der Umgebung vorstellen, bin sehr gespannt, ob dies so gut funktioniert wie erhofft


----------



## Mescalero

Die QM1 habe ich auch, schon der Innovation Verpackung wegen. Ich kann von Guru einfach nicht die Finger lassen, trotz schlechter Erfahrungen mit den F1 Haken.
Die QM1 hatte ich noch nicht im Einsatz bisher.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bei dem Licht erkennt man die geschränkte Spitze ganz gut. Rechts unten ein Hends Nymphhaken, oben ein Owner Keiryu, alle in #12


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die 9/11ft-Shimano erwies sich als prima Rute für die leichte Feederei. Die Rolle (Symetre 2000) werde ich wohl tauschen gegen ein minimal kräftigeres Modell.


Petri Geo, und allen anderen natürlich auch.
Geo kannst du mir mehr zur Rute sagen, genaue Bezeichnung  Teilung, Wg. und vielleicht noch ein zwei Bildchen   
schicke Rolle die ehr an einer Posen Rute passt als an einer Grund, ich hätte jetzt eine sehr gute Empfehlung für dich, werde ich aber hier nicht bekannt geben, denn da ich selber noch eine möchte (4 vorhanden) habe ich angst das die Preise in der Bucht wider explodieren da sie jetzt zum teil schon mit Neupreis gehandelt werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mikesch schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn Sie keinen Führerschein hat?



*Rikscha!*


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> @kuttenkarl - hmmm, Deine Rotfeder sieht mir sehr nach Rutilus aus.


Meine Frau hat gesagt, ist eine Rotfeder. Wer bin ich, das ich meiner Frau wiederspreche.


----------



## geomas

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat gesagt, ist eine Rotfeder. Wer bin ich, das ich meiner Frau wiederspreche.



Das ändert die Lage, dann stelle ich mich auch auf ihre Seite. Sorry ;-)


----------



## Mescalero

#qm1

Noch vor dem Sonnenaufgang war ich am Hausbach, Lufttemperatur 18°. Ich wollte eigentlich eine neue Fliege testen und habe bei der Gelegenheit einen der weiter oben erwähnten Guru QM1 angebunden, als Köder dienten zwei halbe getrocknete Mehlwürmer.
An der Oberfläche waren Ukelei aktiv und pickten alles mögliche zusammen. Auch den Mehlwurm. Der Fisch war perfekt gehakt, leider sieht man auf dem Fotoausschnitt nur die Spitze.

In der Ramschkiste fiel mir ein einzelner fluo-oranger 6mm Dumbell in die Finger, der flog ins Wasser und wurde fast augenblicklich attackiert. Und tauchte wieder auf. Verschwand wieder und kam nach wenigen Sekunden wieder hoch. Entweder er war zu groß oder die Dinger schmecken nicht. Irgendwann war er aus dem Blickfeld verschwunden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Das Reptil hatte locker die Größe eines ordentlichen Brassen. Hoffentlich beißt so ein Ungetüm nicht irgendwann mal aus Versehen...


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri Geo, und allen anderen natürlich auch.
> Geo kannst du mir mehr zur Rute sagen, genaue Bezeichnung  Teilung, Wg. und vielleicht noch ein zwei Bildchen
> schicke Rolle die ehr an einer Posen Rute passt als an einer Grund, ich hätte jetzt eine sehr gute Empfehlung für dich, werde ich aber hier nicht bekannt geben, denn da ich selber noch eine möchte (4 vorhanden) habe ich angst das die Preise in der Bucht wider explodieren da sie jetzt zum teil schon mit Neupreis gehandelt werden.



Ich melde mich später bei Dir auf dem Privatkanal...

Die Symetre 2000 ist ja eher ne Spinnrolle und da ich wenig spinne kommt sie wohl an eine noch leichtere Grund- oder eben ne Posenrute.
Ist aber ne schöne Rolle, wie ne abgespeckte Version meiner ersten Stradics aus den 90ern. Für die leichte Feederei kommt die 2000er mir einen Hauch zu schwachbrüstig vor.



Mescalero - Petri zum schlanken Silberling! 
Also auf Interesse stoßen alle seltsam riechenden und leuchtend bunten Dumbells, Wafter... fast immer und Fische untersuchen derlei Objekte eben gerne durch Inhalieren und Schlucken/Ausspucken.


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mal nur schauen am Döbelfluss, sieht mehr als Böse aus.
> 
> hier die 50-60cm Jungs die ich so mit daci7  und meiner Enkeltochter fange.
> Wasser sehr wenig und Grün und fängt langsam an zu Stinken
> Anhang anzeigen 413298
> Anhang anzeigen 413299
> Anhang anzeigen 413300
> 
> 
> 
> und hier die Großen
> Anhang anzeigen 413301
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413302
> Anhang anzeigen 413303
> 
> Hecht und große Barsche sind auch betroffen
> Anhang anzeigen 413304
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413305



Oh man, da kann man nur hoffen, dass das gut geht, so viel prachtvolle Fische, das wäre echt ein Jammer....


nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Erfahrungen Schleien 10er Pop Ups
> wie oben geschrieben, habe ich einen versuch gestartet mit einem 10er Pop Up Boilie auf schleie zu angeln. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Schleien momentan mega gut laufen, so dass ich eigentlich immer mehrere fange, aber heute leider nichts!
> Welche Erfahrung habt ihr bzgl. Pop Up Boilies auf Schleie gemacht?
> 
> mal ein Bild des Karpfens.
> 
> Danke
> Nosta


Ich habe alle Schleien bisher ohne Ausnahme auf Mistwurm oder Dendros gefangen. Habe aber noch nie ein Gewässer mit wirklichen Schleienbestand gehabt (vielleicht jetzt der Aasee). Aber obwohl ich auch immer Tauwurm, Mais, Bolies etc. einsetze, kamen alle bisher nur auf die kleinen Würmchen.


----------



## geomas

Statistiken führe ich ja nicht, aber die meisten Tincas konnte ich mit Mais oder Pellets jeder Art/Miniboilie übertölpeln.
Wurm/Made nutze ich wegen der Sorge um die Kleinstbarschpopulation ja generell nicht so gerne.


----------



## Dace

Petri in die Runde der glücklichen Fänger, sind wieder schöne Fische dabei! 



skyduck schrieb:


> ch habe alle Schleien bisher ohne Ausnahme auf Mistwurm oder Dendros gefangen. Habe aber noch nie ein Gewässer mit wirklichen Schleienbestand gehabt (vielleicht jetzt der Aasee). Aber obwohl ich auch immer Tauwurm, Mais, Bolies etc. einsetze, kamen alle bisher nur auf die kleinen Würmchen.





nostradamus schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrung habt ihr bzgl. Pop Up Boilies auf Schleie gemacht?





geomas schrieb:


> Statistiken führe ich ja nicht, aber die meisten Tincas konnte ich mit Mais oder Pellets jeder Art/Miniboilie übertölpeln.
> Wurm/Made nutze ich wegen der Sorge um die Kleinstbarschpopulation ja generell nicht so gerne.



Die meisten Schleien habe ich mit Abstand mit rein nur Kunstköder wie Maden, Caster oder Mais, einzeln oder in Kombination untereinander, gefangen.

Danach folgen Kunstköder in Kombination mit Naturköder wie Maden, Caster oder Mais.

Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Kunstköder ihren Siegeszug antraten, haben ich hauptsächlich mit Ködern wie Brot in Form von Flocke, Teig oder Kruste, Mais, Maden, Caster und Würmern gefangen.

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, Boilies - egal in welcher Form und Ausführung - spielen bei Schleie bei mir überhaupt keine Rolle.



Tight lines


----------



## nostradamus

Dace schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde der glücklichen Fänger, sind wieder schöne Fische dabei!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die meisten Schleien habe ich mit Abstand mit rein nur Kunstköder wie Maden, Caster oder Mais, einzeln oder in Kombination untereinander, gefangen.
> 
> Danach folgen Kunstköder in Kombination mit Naturköder wie Maden, Caster oder Mais.
> 
> Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Kunstköder ihren Siegeszug antraten, haben ich hauptsächlich mit Ködern wie Brot in Form von Flocke, Teig oder Kruste, Mais, Maden, Caster und Würmern gefangen.
> 
> Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, Boilies - egal in welcher Form und Ausführung - spielen bei Schleie bei mir überhaupt keine Rolle.
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


interessant! Danke


----------



## MarkusZ

geomas schrieb:


> Statistiken führe ich ja nicht, aber die meisten Tincas konnte ich mit



Die meisten Schleien fange ich vermutlich mit den Ködern, die ich am richtigen Platz zur richtigen Zeit mit dem richtigen Setup einsetze.

Egal ob nun Natur- oder Kunstköder, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen und/oder das Setup nicht passen, wird es schwierig.

Da ich aber auch keine Statistiken führe oder standardisierte Vergleichsversuche mache, ist das wie gesagt nur ne Vermutung.

Ist oft beim Angeln so, dass Vertrauen in einen Köder/Montage und ne bestimmte Einsatzzeit irgendwann auch Erfolge bringt.

Erfolge lassen sich beim Angeln  aber  nicht beliebig  reproduzieren.

Ob Angler X  in Gewässer 1 mit Köder/Methode A ebenso erfolgreich sein wird wie Angler Y in Gewässer 2, kann wohl niemand voraussagen.

Macht aber trotzdem Spaß verschiedene Dinge auszuprobieren, auch wenn es nicht immer klappt.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
ich habe bisher die meisten gezieltbeangelten Schleien mit Wurm gefangen! Früher war es so, dass ich meine Montage gezielt an den Rand des Futterplatzes gelegt habe und es funktionierte gut. An den aktuellen Gewässern hingegen, lege ich die Montage mitten in den Futteroplatz und ees läuft sogar besser.
gruß


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde der glücklichen Fänger, sind wieder schöne Fische dabei!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die meisten Schleien habe ich mit Abstand mit rein nur Kunstköder wie Maden, Caster oder Mais, einzeln oder in Kombination untereinander, gefangen.
> 
> Danach folgen Kunstköder in Kombination mit Naturköder wie Maden, Caster oder Mais.
> 
> Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Kunstköder ihren Siegeszug antraten, haben ich hauptsächlich mit Ködern wie Brot in Form von Flocke, Teig oder Kruste, Mais, Maden, Caster und Würmern gefangen.
> 
> Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, Boilies - egal in welcher Form und Ausführung - spielen bei Schleie bei mir überhaupt keine Rolle.
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Finde ich sehr interessant und habe auch schön öfter Berichte/Filme gesehen wo diverse Spezis darauf schwören. Ich tu mich da extrem schwer mit einen Köder beim Friedfischen einzusetzen der für den Fisch so gar nicht essbar ist, sehe aber einige Vorteile, allein das dieser Köder von den Kleinis nicht so schnell zerlegt wird oder vielleicht sogar gar nicht attackiert wird.

Ich denke du setzt solche Köder nur auf Grund ein oder? Wahrscheinlich dann auch am Haar?

Dann würde mich noch interssieren, ob es eine bestimmte Marke/Sorte gibt die besonders was taugt (konsistenz/Geruch) und ob du die Dinger irgendwie vorberitest, flavourst oder so. Ich sehe da gefühlt eine Millionen Gummiteilchen und weiß nicht ob es egal ist was man nimmt. Auch die Farben würde mich interessieren, eher naturnah oder knallig neon.  Mensch ist ja schon fast so schlimm wie bei den Spinn-Boys....

Wie du merkst Fragen über Fragen, würde das aber gerne mal asuprobieren, speziell wenn ich jetzt vielleicht mal einen Schleienbestand vor der Tür habe.


----------



## skyduck

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die meisten Schleien fange ich vermutlich mit den Ködern, die ich am richtigen Platz zur richtigen Zeit mit dem richtigen Setup einsetze.
> 
> Egal ob nun Natur- oder Kunstköder, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen und/oder das Setup nicht passen, wird es schwierig.
> 
> Da ich aber auch keine Statistiken führe oder standardisierte Vergleichsversuche mache, ist das wie gesagt nur ne Vermutung.
> 
> Ist oft beim Angeln so, dass Vertrauen in einen Köder/Montage und ne bestimmte Einsatzzeit irgendwann auch Erfolge bringt.
> 
> Erfolge lassen sich beim Angeln  aber  nicht beliebig  reproduzieren.
> 
> Ob Angler X  in Gewässer 1 mit Köder/Methode A ebenso erfolgreich sein wird wie Angler Y in Gewässer 2, kann wohl niemand voraussagen.
> 
> Macht aber trotzdem Spaß verschiedene Dinge auszuprobieren, auch wenn es nicht immer klappt.



Na ja, es liegt in der Natur der Sache, wenn man einen Köder vertraut setzt man ihn auch einfach automatisch mehr ein und ist motivierter und vielleicht auch experimentierfreudiger was die Plätze angeht. Fangen kann man bestimmt mit fast allen Friedfischködern auch mal eine Schleie. Ich habe sie nie gezielt beangelt und immer mehr als Beifang erwischt aber dann bemerkenswerter weise immer mit Wurm obwohl ich auch alles anderen einsetze. Aber wie du schon selber sagst nichts ist einfach so übertragbar und reproduzierbar. Es gibt garantiert auchngenug Schleien die mit Bolies gefangen werden und auf Futterplatzaufnahmen sieht man sie ja auch immer diese einsammeln.


----------



## MarkusZ

skyduck schrieb:


> mehr als Beifang erwischt aber dann bemerkenswerter weise immer mit Wurm obwohl ich auch alles anderen einsetze.


Wurm war schon  immer ein klassischer Köder, der fast jede Fischart gefangen hat.

Wenn Du bei Deiner Fischerei in Deinen Gewässern so eine Tendenz feststellst, kann das aber schon ein Anhaltspunkt sein.


----------



## seatrout61

Dirk, ich möchte Roland nicht vorgreifen, aber einige deiner Fragen hat er uns in diesem Thread beantwortet






						Alles über die Schleie
					

Bis da mal ne Schleie rangeht, fängt man mindestens 5 x so viele Karpfen (köder-unabhängig; egal ob auf Teig, Mais, Made oder Wurm). Gegen diese Übermacht ist einfach nichts zu machen.  Daher: Falls jemand ein funktionierendes Rezept hat, um Karpfen zugunsten von Schleien fernzuhalten - immer...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri skyduck , Altmarkfischer und kuttenkarl  - tolle Fänge sind das.
> 
> Altmarkfischer
> Was für eine Schnur hast du drauf? Ich habe eine Tubertini auf einer Rolle, die hat denselben Orangeton.


MS Ränge Feeder in 0,22, bis jetzt bin ich damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Heute war es sehr windig... inklusive Sandsturm und Gewitter...da habe ich den Futterkorb ausgepackt, mit Erfolg...gute Plötz bis 30cm, schöne Güstern und ein Sonnenuntergang am Teich:


----------



## geomas

^ schon wieder so ein blitzeblanksauberer Plötz, wo zauberst Du die immer wieder hervor, lieber Altmarkfischer ???
Petri heil und es wundert mich wirklich, wie „clean” Deine Fänge sind.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

geomas schrieb:


> ^ schon wieder so ein blitzeblanksauberer Plötz, wo zauberst Du die immer wieder hervor, lieber Altmarkfischer ???
> Petri heil und es wundert mich wirklich, wie „clean” Deine Fänge sind.


Vorhin gerade die Frage weiter oben gelesen und jetzt kommt natürlich die Antwort...die Perle der Altmark, der Arendsee ist für Ükel ein Paradies. Wir haben hier einen genialen Bestand an Plötz, Brachsen, Güstern, Rotfedern und Schleien. Gejagt werden die von Barschen und Hechten, neuerdings such von einer Welspopulation. Karpfen und Graser stammen alle noch aus Besatz vor der Wende, haben entsprechende Größe und sind von der Anzahl eher Randgruppe. Komplettiert wird die Truppe durch Besatz von Kleine Maräne und Aal durch den Fischerlegende Wilfried Kagel.
Für Raubfischangler ist ein Boot fast Pflicht, aber der genügsame Ükel kommt an einigen freien Stegen und vielen kleinen Buchten (die letzten heißen Jahre haben am Wasserstand genagt, -0.80 cm) voll auf seinen Genuss.


----------



## geomas

Ich war am Nachmittag kurz am Wasser, kam auf dem kurzen Fußweg an einem Thermometer vorbei - es zeigte bei bedecktem Himmel und leichtem Wind satte 34°C. Naja, ich saß unter einem Baum, hatte Selters mit, alles fein, nur etwas unbequem (die mir naheliegendste Angelstelle ist eng und man kann bei Pegel um Normal kaum sitzen). Befischen läßt sie sich nur mit sehr kurzen Ruten, heute kam die unter 2m kurze Pond Wand zum Einsatz.

Habe lose kleine Pellets gefüttert und etwas restliches Liquibread verballert:





Im 20mm-Ballmaker gepreßt läßt sich das Liquibread gut werfen oder katapultieren.

An der einfachen Montage (aufgeschnittene Schlaufe) war einerseits ein 5gr-DS-Blei und am Business-End ein kleiner Gamakatsu Circle Power-Haken.
Auf Breadpunch gab es fix Bisse, erster Fisch war ein sehr agiler gutzwanziger Plötz. Ihm folgten einige weitere Plötz und ne Güster. Nach ner Weile habe ich umgebaut auf ne supersimple Durchlaufmontage (10gr Drahtkörbchen) und „konventionellen” Haken. Auch da lief es, bis es vom Westen her dunkel grollte und das Telefon eine Unwetterwarnung ab sofort vermeldete.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil Altmarkfischer und geomas !

Um den Kugelformer bin ich schon des öfteren virtuell herumgeschlichen, beim Gerlinger habe ich sogar einen live gesehen, war aber bisher zu geizig...

Erstmal wird in Sachen Pellets zum Füttern und als Hakenköder aufgerödelt.


----------



## geomas

Altmarkfischer - danke für die liebevolle Beschreibung des Gewässers, liest sich wirklich gut. 
Die Frage war nicht ganz ernst gemeint - den Arendsee hattest Du ja schon öfters mal genannt. 
Der Bilderbuch-Zustand Deiner Fänge ist dennoch immer wieder erstaunlich.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Männer!
Ich war heute abend auch am Wasser. Da an meinen Stammplätzen aktuell relativ geringer Wasserstand herrscht, beschloss ich mich mit leichtem Gepäck aufs Fahrrad zu schwingen um dem Flußabschnitt oberhalb des Wehres einen Besuch abzustatten. Eine recht gute Karpfenstrecke. Allerdings auch stärker befischt. Zielfisch war also der Karpfen. Mit Pistazienteig an freier Leine. Obwohl ich nur 5min Fahrt mit dem Rad habe, habe ich hier wohl zuletzt vor 15 Jahren auf Karpfen gefischt. Damals fing ich ohne vorher anzufüttern auf Tuttifruttiteig relativ gut. Allerdings nur mit der Rute in der Hand. Die Bisse waren nämlich damals nicht anschlagbar. Ich war tatsächlich jedes mal zu langsam. Wieso ich das noch so genau weiß. Weil es heute ca 15 Jahre später haargenauso war. Die erste halbe Stunde tat sich erstmal nichts. Dann kreuzte ein 15 bis 20 Pfd Spiegler unmittelbar vor mir auf, machte eine Drehung und zog weiter. Welch magischer Moment. Er hatte mich nicht bemerkt und ich dachte sofort an Dick Walker und Tag Barnes und das Uferkantenfischen. Und noch mehr an meinen Opa, der auch immer dicht am Ufer den Köder präsentierte. Durch die freie Leine trieb mein Teig ebenfalls nahe ans Ufer, allerdings 10m weiter abwärts. Nach ca. 15 weiteren Minuten ging von 1 Sekunde auf die andere die Rute krumm. Ich schlug umgehend an und ins Leere. Das Ganze nach etwa 5 weiteren Minuten noch einmal so. Gut was solls, Rute in die Hand. Nur blieb dann der Biss aus. Ich legte nach etwa 20 Minuten wieder ab und ich bekam einen Biss. Allerdings ganz anders als die anderen. Diesen konnte ich dann auch verwerten. Ein ca. 45 cm grosser Brassen. Fotografieren lassen wollte er sich nicht und sprang nach dem abhaken gleich wieder ins Wasser. Dann musste ich, aufgrund Gewitters, zusammenpacken.
Vllt versuche ich es beim nächsten Mal ausschliesslich Touch Legernd oder mal mit Alufolie und offener Rolle aber hier habe ich wieder bedenken zwecks Schlucken des Hakens. Mal sehen. Ich werde versuchen bald wieder ans Wasser zu kommen. Was den Karpfen betrifft, hats heute nicht sein sollen. Dennoch ein herrlicher Abend am Wasser.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Altmarkfischer

geomas schrieb:


> Altmarkfischer - danke für die liebevolle Beschreibung des Gewässers, liest sich wirklich gut.
> Die Frage war nicht ganz ernst gemeint - den Arendsee hattest Du ja schon öfters mal genannt.
> Der Bilderbuch-Zustand Deiner Fänge ist dennoch immer wieder erstaunlich.


Nun ja, die Region kann jeden Gast sehr gut gebrauchen...von daher nutze ich natürlich jeden Ansatz für gut gemeinte Werbung .


----------



## geomas

Danke für den packenden Bericht, Ti-it ! Petri zum Brassen. Könnte die Nutzung eines Kreishakens die unanschlagbaren Bisse zu einem Happy End bringen?
Die klassische Methode „freie Leine” habe ich nie ernsthaft versucht, ist wohl langsam an der Zeit.


----------



## Astacus74

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Arendsee ist für Ükel ein Paradies



bekannt ist der Arendsee mir auch und eigentlich um die Ecke (55km) aber Zeitmäßig bin ich froh wenn ich bei mir ans Wasser komm


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

#arendsee

Ich habe dort mal als Schüler Urlaub gemacht, es müßte etwa 1988 gewesen sein. In dem Urlaub habe ich aber zufällig die Krimis von Maj Sjöwall und Per Wahlöö* entdeckt und bin kaum vor die Tür gegangen, habe einfach nur Seite um Seite gelesen.


*) ja, die gab es in der DDR. Die Romane sind übrigens sehr viel besser als die mittelprächtigen „Kommissar Beck”-TV-Serien.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

geomas schrieb:


> #arendsee
> 
> Ich habe dort mal als Schüler Urlaub gemacht, es müßte etwa 1988 gewesen sein. In dem Urlaub habe ich aber zufällig die Krimis von Maj Sjöwall und Per Wahlöö* entdeckt und bin kaum vor die Tür gegangen, habe einfach nur Seite um Seite gelesen.
> 
> 
> *) ja, die gab es in der DDR. Die Romane sind übrigens sehr viel besser als die mittelprächtigen „Kommissar Beck”-TV-Serien.


Da hast Du damals alles richtig gemacht, denn die besten Angelplätze lagen 1988 im Sperrgebiet.


----------



## Astacus74

Allen Fängern noch ein Petri Heil

Nu aber noch mein kleiner Bericht vom Sonntag, wir hatten ja ein Vereinsangeln auf dem Plan.
Gewässer Altarm der Jeetzel (Vereinsgewässer) leider durch die schon lang anhaltende Trockenheit waren bei mir am Platz nur noch 70cm Wasser, mein Platz lag direkt in einer Lücke im Teichrosenfeld Breite ca.8m die Lücke ca.3m wenn was größeres beißt wird es interessant.

Im Einsatz waren meine beiden Blackstar Cormoran jeweils mit Pose, 4er Haken und Dosenmais eine rechts und eine links vorm Teichrosenfeld,mit jeweils 2-3 Händen Dosenmais als Anfutter.
Zielfisch waren die Satzkarpfen, dabei gab es nur einen Biss als ich noch im Aufbau war, im Augenwinkel seh ich wie die Pose runtergezogen wird, die Schnur straff wird der Freilauf Schnur gibt Rute aufnehmen und Anschlag und was war es nichts rein garnichts naja das war auch der einzigste Biss auf Dosenmais.







In der Lücke meine Sensas Bolo mit dem neuen Exner Waggler in 4gr ein kleiner Futterplatz und regelmäßig eingeschossene Maden gaben reichlich Bisse.
Rotfedern fast ohne Ende insgesamt waren es so um die 35 Stück bis 14cm ein paar Rotaugen und ein kleiner Aland.






Schräg gegenüber ein Vereinkamerad er wie immer mal wieder die Brassen abgeräumt hat, seine Stelle genau wie meine gleiche Tiefe gleicher Grund.
Man sieht schön wie langsam und gleichmäßig der Grund abfällt.

Danke für deinen Bericht geomas für die Erwähnung von den Exnerposen wie ich finde machen die einen gute Job.
So wie du beschrieben hast bis zum ersten Gnubbel ausgebleit ist sie super sensibel so wie ich es mag.






Hier nochmal die Karpfenpose bei der Arbeit (naja eher Urlaub)






Und dann war da noch dieser Rumtreiber am anderen Ufer






aber trotz allen war es ein schöner Angeltag leider zu kurz, im Anschluß haben wir noch ein wenig über das Angeln geplaudert bei 17 Anglern wurden nur 3 Karpfen gefangen irgendwie hatten die kein Bock.
Auch gab es Nullfänger also ein nicht so Ertragreiches Angeln.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Petri in die Runde, die Fangmeldungen purzeln hier ja nur so rein.

Dann mach ich mal weiter:

Eigentlich hatten die Wetterfrösche für heute Regen mit Gewittereinlagen für unsere Region vorausgesagt. Aber irgendwie stimmte das hinten und vorne nicht und dann bin ich dann doch los zum Flüsschen.

Ich hatte einiges an Gerät und die Montage umgekrempelt bzw neu im Einsatz.

Als Rute kam eine Greys Prodigy TX Specialist 2-Tip 12', und zwar die 1.25 lb Variante. Die 2. Spitze hat eine Testkurve 1.75 lb.

Rolle war eine ebenfalls neu, eine weitere Barbel-Master Centrepin, und zwar die breite Variante (42 mm).

Schnur 30er Maxima, Vorfachmarterial war ummanteltes 15lb Kamo von Korda, 6er Peter Drennan Barbel Specialist Haken. Das Vorfach habe ich auf 50 cm gegenüber rund 80 cm vorher eingekürzt.

Köder war 15er Fischmehlboilie, Anfutter Freebies über Hanf und 6 mm Pellet.

Nach 1.5 Std. Wartezeit der erste Biss und Fisch: Eine strammer Aland.





Nach erneut etwa 1.5 Std. Wartezeit der zweite Biss und Fisch: eine gute Barbe.





Nach knapp einer Std. eine weitere kapitale Barbe - ein wahrer "Torpedo" !





Heute war "Zahltag"! In knapp 4 Std. 3 tolle Fische - so kann es weitergehen. Ich glaube, bei den Veränderungen hat einiges gewirkt.


Tight lines


----------



## Walieboer

Hallo in die Runde!

@ geomas:
Du schriebst:Nun ja, die Region kann jeden Gast sehr gut gebrauchen...von daher nutze ich natürlich jeden Ansatz für gut gemeinte Werbung .

Für meinen anstehenden Urlaub im September / Oktober such ich noch ein Ziel. Masuren in Polen sind mir dieses Jahr etwas zu unsicher, und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist es mir auch zu weit zu fahren bei den aktuellen Spritpreisen.
Kannst du mir bei euch eine günstige, private Pension mit Frühstück vermitteln?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## daci7

Ich bin auch wieder zu Hause!
Das Wölfe jagen war mehr als kurzweilig. In 5 Ansitzen konnte ich insgesamt 27 Stück fangen, wovon bestimmt gut die Hälfte ü40 war, leider aber nur 1-2 Fische ü50 und keiner ü60.







Die Ruten und Rollen sind jwtzt gespült und das gröbste im Garten gemacht, jetzt kann ich an die nächsten Angelabenteuer denken 
Neben ner Hand voll neuer Küken (Glucke saß unbemerkt in der Brombeerhecke) hat auch der Postboote ein längliches Ei gelegt 
So durfte ich einer Alan Brown 10' Quivertip Schlupfhilfe geben! Ich freu mich schon das Schätzchen mal ans Wasser zu führen! Fühlt sich solide, fein und im Großen und Ganzen sehr fängig an!










Heut geh ich mal vorsichtig an den Gewässern gucken - der Rhein hat ja fast kein Wasser und in den anderen Gewässern wird es nicht besser aussehen ...
Trotzdem geh ich zuerst mal das große Wasser austesten.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oha.
So viele großartige Bilder und Berichte.  

Petri Heil in alle Himmelsrichtungen des schönen Ükellandes.


----------



## Skott

Walieboer schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> @ geomas:
> Du schriebst:Nun ja, die Region kann jeden Gast sehr gut gebrauchen...von daher nutze ich natürlich jeden Ansatz für gut gemeinte Werbung .
> 
> Für meinen anstehenden Urlaub im September / Oktober such ich noch ein Ziel. Masuren in Polen sind mir dieses Jahr etwas zu unsicher, und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist es mir auch zu weit zu fahren bei den aktuellen Spritpreisen.
> Kannst du mir bei euch eine günstige, private Pension mit Frühstück vermitteln?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Walieboer 
Hier hast du dich vertan, deine zitierte Aussage stammt nicht von "geomas", sondern von Altmarkfischer  ...


----------



## fordprefect

Darf ich hier mal vorsichtig fragen, was ihr nach einem erfolgreichen Ansitz mit all dem Weißfischen macht? Ich hab in der Jugend immer nur gesagt bekommen, die kannst du eh höchstens zu Frikadellen verarbeiten. Geangelt wurde aber trotzdem drauf. Ich will aber eigentlich ungern 10 dicke Brassen fangen und die alle zurück setzen. Das hat es mir ein klein wenig verleidet.

Wie macht ihr das? Habt ihr immer nen Setzkescher mit und nehmt nur ein paar küchengeeignete mit, was macht ihr damit? Hab schon mal die Filets gewolft und Frikadellen gemacht, aber das geht ja auch nur begrenzt.


----------



## daci7

fordprefect schrieb:


> Darf ich hier mal vorsichtig fragen, was ihr nach einem erfolgreichen Ansitz mit all dem Weißfischen macht? Ich hab in der Jugend immer nur gesagt bekommen, die kannst du eh höchstens zu Frikadellen verarbeiten. Geangelt wurde aber trotzdem drauf. Ich will aber eigentlich ungern 10 dicke Brassen fangen und die alle zurück setzen. Das hat es mir ein klein wenig verleidet.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das? Habt ihr immer nen Setzkescher mit und nehmt nur ein paar küchengeeignete mit, was macht ihr damit? Hab schon mal die Filets gewolft und Frikadellen gemacht, aber das geht ja auch nur begrenzt.


Tachchen! Wir haben uns mal (damit hier nichts in wehleidige C&R vs Kochtopfangler Diskussionen ausartet) darauf geeinigt, dass im Ükel nichts darüber geschrieben wird was mit dem Fang geschieht 
Ein Gentleman genießt und schweigt.
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## fordprefect

Hab ich geahnt. Wer mag kann mir ja ne PN mit Anregung zum Umgang schicken. Geht mir nicht darum, was irgendwer macht, sondern wie ich damit umgehen will .


----------



## Kanten

War am Sonntag mal wieder mit den Jungs draußen. Puh, mit einem 6-jährigen und einem 8-jährigen angeln gehen ist echt nicht ohne. Ich hab non-stop enttüddelt und neu gebunden. Selber angeln war da nicht wirklich drin.

Mein großer war leider schneider (hat es aber gut weg gesteckt). Er hat gefeedert, mit Futterkorb, anködern und auswerfen kommt er mittlerweile gut klar, aber jeder dritte Wurf heisst dann für mich "neu binden".  War glaube ich einfach zu heiß um tagsüber zu feedern (ist zumindest meine Ausrede).

Mein kleiner war mit der kleinen Pose&Dendorbena unterwegs und hat tatsächlich auf Sicht 4 kleine Barsche raus geholt. 3 waren ~5cm, aber einer immerhin 15cm. Den wollte er unbedingt am selben Abend noch essen, aber ebenso unbedingt noch mal abwaschen bevor ich ihn abschlagen durfte. Er war schneller als ich und der Fisch war wieder in Freiheit.  Naja, vermutlich besser so, einen 15 cm Barsch zubereiten ist schon viel Arbeit für die 20gr Fleisch...

War schön, aber boah, war ich an dem Abend fertig.


----------



## Tricast

Dace : Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner 2. Barbelmaster. Die Rollen scheinen es Dir angetan zu haben.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Nach der positiven Überraschung beim Messen der Wassertemperatur letztens bin ich heute früh bei Sonnenaufgang an unseren Salmonidenbach, das Thermometer war mit dabei: 17°C! Das Wasser fließt überwiegend im Schatten, das scheint wohl eine Menge auszumachen. Eigentlich wollte ich hier vorerst nicht mehr fischen aber so...

Es gab zahlreiche Döbel von klein bis mittel und eine Nase, keine einzige Forelle. Ich konnte auch keine sehen. Nachdem die Sonne am Firmament stand, ließen die Bisse nach  und es wurde auch gleich wieder unangenehm warm.


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner 2. Barbelmaster. Die Rollen scheinen es Dir angetan zu haben.



Danke Heinz! Ja, ich finde die Rolle echt klasse, ein gutes Stück Handwerk Made in Germany von einem Privatmann! Wenn ich Zanderpit richtig verstanden habe, wird die Barbel-Master wohl nicht mehr aufgelegt.


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Oh, was für Torpedos, lieber Roland - herzliches Petri zu den Pferdegründlingen und dem leicht moppeligen Aland (so hab ich sie gerne).
Ist es eher selten, daß Du Carbonruten fischst? Mir war so, als ob ich es gelesen hätte, daß Du überwiegend mit Glasruten angelst.

Petri zu den Wölfen, lieber daci7 - und Glückwunsch zur Alan Brown Quivertip! Die wird Dir ziemlich sicher Freude bereiten. Von der Bauform her mit den enganliegenden Ringenfinde ich die super und auch die Aktion finde ich richtig gut.
Meine 10ft („Winner”, Made for Browning”) scheint einen etwas kürzeren Griff zu haben, aber vielleicht täuscht das Foto. Ich war schon heiß auf die Alan Brown 11ft, die bei ebay drin ist, habe aber ganz aktuelle was fast noch selteneres (auf jeden Fall „seltsameres”) am Haken.

Gut zu lesen, daß Dein Flüßchen wieder gut temperiert ist, lieber Mescalero . Petri zur Nase und den Döbeln.

Menemen , haha, ich kann mir die Aktion „Angeln mit Knirpsen” sehr gut vorstellen, danke für die schöne Beschreibung.

Danke für den schön illustrierten Bericht vom Vereinsangeln, lieber Astacus74 , das sieht ja gut aus bei Dir am Altarm.


----------



## skyduck

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Dirk, ich möchte Roland nicht vorgreifen, aber einige deiner Fragen hat er uns in diesem Thread beantwortet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alles über die Schleie
> 
> 
> Bis da mal ne Schleie rangeht, fängt man mindestens 5 x so viele Karpfen (köder-unabhängig; egal ob auf Teig, Mais, Made oder Wurm). Gegen diese Übermacht ist einfach nichts zu machen.  Daher: Falls jemand ein funktionierendes Rezept hat, um Karpfen zugunsten von Schleien fernzuhalten - immer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


Das ist perfekt, habe ich tatsächlich nicht gesehen. Dace, ich ziehe alle Fragen zurück, arbeite den Thread mal durch und melde mich falls ich noch weitere Fragen habe.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Oh, was für Torpedos, lieber Roland - herzliches Petri zu den Pferdegründlingen und dem leicht moppeligen Aland (so hab ich sie gerne).
> Ist es eher selten, daß Du Carbonruten fischst? Mir war so, als ob ich es gelesen hätte, daß Du überwiegend mit Glasruten angelst.



Danke dir Georg. 

Ja, in der Tat. Ich habe aus unserer Zeit, als wir Hardy, Greys und Chub unterstützen durften und viele Ruten aus deren Programm testen durften, ganz zwei Carbon-Ruten behalten: das eine ist die Greys Prodigy TX Specialist 2-Tip 12' und die zweite ist Greys Prodigy TX Specialist Feeder 12'.

Dadurch, dass bei den 2-Tip-Ruten das Handteil ja immer für beide Spitzen gleich ist, ist die Greys Prodigy TX Specialist 2-Tip 12' mit dem Spitzenteil 1.25 lb TC in der Spitze weicher, was eine gute Bissanzeige für das stärkere Grundangeln zulässt, harte Schläge der Barbe beim Drill sicher abfängt und durch die progressive Aktion genug Reserven für "Größeres" hat. Mit dem 1.75 TC Spitzenteil hat sie eher eine parabolische Aktion.

Ich nehme die gerne, weil ich die Länge auch brauche, die an gewissen Angelstellen durch die Uferstruktur gefordert wird.

Die Feeder ist mit drei Quiver, 1,2 und 3 oz ausgestattet und kommt auch bei Spezialeinsätzen wie z.B. auf Döbel und Aland zum Einsatz.

Ach ja, und eine Rute aus Cormoran-Zeiten habe ich noch als Erinnerung im Keller, das war's, mehr Carbon-Stäbchen habe ich auch nicht mehr.
Soll nicht heißen, dass ich vielleicht mal eine anderes Modell mit zulege. Ich habe letztens im Baitstore mal die Shimano Aero X7 in der Hand gehabt, puh, da bewegte sich beim Schwingen ja gar nichts, so etwas wird es bestimmt nicht werden …


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

So eine Greys Prodigy in 12ft (Twin Tip) habe ich auch noch, ne richtig gut gemachte Rute. Als reine Feederrute fehlt mir aber „Leben” im Blank. Die filtert mir zu viel raus, eine ältere 12ft Drennan Super Feeder ist da komplett anders. Frühere Carbonruten „klingen” sogar anders als die meisten aktuellen Ruten. Ist mir neulich ein paar Mal aufgefallen. Ein ganz leichtes Klopfen von Blank auf Blank klingt bei den alten Drennans metallischer, ganz leicht keramisch/tönern, bei modernen Ruten viel dumpfer/stumpfer. Auch beim Schwingen einiger Ruten ist mir das aufgefallen.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Als reine Feederrute fehlt mir aber „Leben” im Blank. Die filtert mir zu viel raus, eine ältere 12ft Drennan Super Feeder ist da komplett anders.



Ja, die Feederrute spielt für mich ihre Aktion erst bei größeren, stärkeren Fischen richtig aus. Für das feinere Feederangeln ist sie m.E. nicht die richtige Rute.



geomas schrieb:


> Frühere Carbonruten „klingen” sogar anders



So ein Rutenblank unterliegt beständiger Entwicklung, da wird fortlaufend, um es mal mit den Worten eines bekannten Mannes aus der Branche zu sagen, eine neue Rute, Rutentyp gebacken. Wenn ich da mal zwischen der ersten Carbonrute, die ich Ende der 70er in der Hand hatte mit den heutigen Ruten vergleiche, wirken die wie eine Glasfaser dagegen. 

Tight lines


----------



## Walieboer

So


Skott schrieb:


> Walieboer
> Hier hast du dich vertan, deine zitierte Aussage stammt nicht von "geomas", sondern von Altmarkfischer  ...


rry, war früh in der Nacht und das kurz vor der Arbeit...


----------



## Ti-it

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil Männer!
> Ich war heute abend auch am Wasser. Da an meinen Stammplätzen aktuell relativ geringer Wasserstand herrscht, beschloss ich mich mit leichtem Gepäck aufs Fahrrad zu schwingen um dem Flußabschnitt oberhalb des Wehres einen Besuch abzustatten. Eine recht gute Karpfenstrecke. Allerdings auch stärker befischt. Zielfisch war also der Karpfen. Mit Pistazienteig an freier Leine. Obwohl ich nur 5min Fahrt mit dem Rad habe, habe ich hier wohl zuletzt vor 15 Jahren auf Karpfen gefischt. Damals fing ich ohne vorher anzufüttern auf Tuttifruttiteig relativ gut. Allerdings nur mit der Rute in der Hand. Die Bisse waren nämlich damals nicht anschlagbar. Ich war tatsächlich jedes mal zu langsam. Wieso ich das noch so genau weiß. Weil es heute ca 15 Jahre später haargenauso war. Die erste halbe Stunde tat sich erstmal nichts. Dann kreuzte ein 15 bis 20 Pfd Spiegler unmittelbar vor mir auf, machte eine Drehung und zog weiter. Welch magischer Moment. Er hatte mich nicht bemerkt und ich dachte sofort an Dick Walker und Tag Barnes und das Uferkantenfischen. Und noch mehr an meinen Opa, der auch immer dicht am Ufer den Köder präsentierte. Durch die freie Leine trieb mein Teig ebenfalls nahe ans Ufer, allerdings 10m weiter abwärts. Nach ca. 15 weiteren Minuten ging von 1 Sekunde auf die andere die Rute krumm. Ich schlug umgehend an und ins Leere. Das Ganze nach etwa 5 weiteren Minuten noch einmal so. Gut was solls, Rute in die Hand. Nur blieb dann der Biss aus. Ich legte nach etwa 20 Minuten wieder ab und ich bekam einen Biss. Allerdings ganz anders als die anderen. Diesen konnte ich dann auch verwerten. Ein ca. 45 cm grosser Brassen. Fotografieren lassen wollte er sich nicht und sprang nach dem abhaken gleich wieder ins Wasser. Dann musste ich, aufgrund Gewitters, zusammenpacken.
> Vllt versuche ich es beim nächsten Mal ausschliesslich Touch Legernd oder mal mit Alufolie und offener Rolle aber hier habe ich wieder bedenken zwecks Schlucken des Hakens. Mal sehen. Ich werde versuchen bald wieder ans Wasser zu kommen. Was den Karpfen betrifft, hats heute nicht sein sollen. Dennoch ein herrlicher Abend am Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413454
> Anhang anzeigen 413455
> Anhang anzeigen 413456
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Petri Heil liebe Ükelaner!

Heute war es tatsächlich nochmal eine Steigerung zu gestern. Es tat sich ein Zeitfenster von etwa 1 1/2h auf(dachte ich zuerst). Wie gestern, mit leichtem Gepäck und Fahrrad an den gleichen Swim. Der Teig mit Pistazienflavour war um ca. 16:30 Uhr an freier Leine im Wasser. Einziger Unterschied zu gestern - die Rute nicht aus der Hand gelegt. Nach 20 Minuten Anruf von der Mutter, es ist kurzfristig ein Termin um 18 Uhr beim Hautarzt frei geworden, ob ich sie denn fahren kann. Fahrzeit 20 Minuten. Naja, ich dachte 10 Minuten Fischen geht noch. Nach weiteren 5 Minuten - Zug, Anhieb und dann ging die Post ab. Nach 10 Minuten intensivem Drill konnte ich den Burschen über den Kescher ziehen. In der Zwischenzeit ruf die Mutter an, ob wir es schon noch schaffen weil der Termin ja um 17:30 Uhr ist. Schnell ein Foto und vermessen. Naja, auf alle Fälle Die Balzer Magna Silver Universal mit der alten Isuzu Rolle und 0,25er Maxima Chameleon ließen mich nicht im Stich. Dann musste es schnell gehen. Ab aufs Rad und ab wie Jan Ulrich in seinen besten Zeiten. Mein Adrenalin war das beste Doping.
88cm. Ich schätze um die 20, 25 Pfd.







Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## skyduck

Dace Ti-it  Mensch Leute was ne Kaventsmänner, ich ziehe meinen Hut und wünsche ein dickes Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Dank lieber skyduck !

Meine Abhakmatte hatte ich vergessen. Ich wusste ja, dass ich irgendwas vergesse, wenn ich die ersten Male "auswärts" fische. Wenn ich im Garten auf Döbel gehe, befeuchte ich vorher immer das Gras mit der Gießkanne, das klappt soweit ganz gut. 
Naja, ich hoffe der Graser verzeiht es mir. Er musste zumindest nicht länger als 1 Minute dort liegen. 

Mein erster Graskarpfen überhaupt. Vergessen werde ich den nicht. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## fordprefect

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Winklepicker und quiver tip Ruten oder ist es das gleiche unter anderem Namen?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein toller Graser!  
Petri Heil.


----------



## Tricast

Das sind in etwa die gleichen Ruten. Der Winklepicker hat austauschbare, steckbare Spitzen; wie bei den Feederruten.
Quiver Tip Ruten haben fest eingespleisste Spitzen. Die Ruten haben meist zwei Spitzenteile wie bei den Twin Tip Ruten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich komme auch gerade vom Flüsschen. Hab eine Minimax Motivationsrunde mit Schwimmbrot auf Döbel gemacht.
Hier mal ein paar Fische.
Hoffentlich spornen die den lieben Mini an mal wieder loszuziehen.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Prof! Wie hast du die Flossen der Rotfeder jetzt gefärbt — Spraydose, Farbroller oder klassisch mit Pinsel?

Echt irre! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab eine @Minimax Motivationsrunde mit Schwimmbrot auf Döbel gemacht.


 Na, solche Fische sollten Motivation genug sein - dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fang! 

Tight lines


----------



## fordprefect

Tricast schrieb:


> Das sind in etwa die gleichen Ruten. Der Winklepicker hat austauschbare, steckbare Spitzen; wie bei den Feederruten.
> Quiver Tip Ruten haben fest eingespleisste Spitzen. Die Ruten haben meist zwei Spitzenteile wie bei den Twin Tip Ruten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Also beim Winklepicker hab ich im Oberteil dann Fiberglasspitzen wie beim Feeder und beim Quiver habe ich zwei verschiedene Oberteile?

Bedeutet vermutlich bei Interesse an so einer Rute, nimmt man auf dem deutschen Markt Winklepicker.

Ich find dieses leichte Pirsch Grundangeln interessant, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich so viel Einsatzmöglichkeiten dafür hab. An der Elbe ist das wohl zu krass. Bei den kleineren Flüssen ist teilweise Naturköder verboten. An Teichen ist vlt. Pose angebrachter.


----------



## Mescalero

Auch an Teichen macht das Pickern Spaß und kann recht erfolgreich sein. Bei Wind z.B., wenn das Posenangeln in Arbeit ausartet. 
An der Elbe und den anderen Flüssen hat man wahrscheinlich ein Grundelproblem, je nach Köder.


----------



## fordprefect

Weiß nicht, wie schlimm das auf Höhe Dresden bereits ist. Die kleineren Flüsse sind hier eher Äschenregion. Sind Grundeln da auch ein Problem?


----------



## fordprefect

Ich dachte vor allen daran, dass die Elbe hier uu stark strömt. Da bleiben leichte Bleie kaum liegen.


----------



## Los 2

fordprefect schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, wie schlimm das auf Höhe Dresden bereits ist. Die kleineren Flüsse sind hier eher Äschenregion. Sind Grundeln da auch ein Problem?


Also Grundeln sind immer eine verlässliche Bank, wenn nichts geht eine Grundel geht immer.


----------



## fordprefect

Los 2 schrieb:


> Also Grundeln sind immer eine verlässliche Bank, wenn nichts geht eine Grundel geht immer.


Krass, ich war aber auch ca. 4-5 Jahre nicht mehr auf Friedfisch an der Elbe Angeln. Da war das noch kein Thema.
Aber da hab ich ja schon vor Jahren hier gelernt, dass die nen spitzen Snack abgeben sollen.


----------



## Tricast

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil Prof! Wie hast du die Flossen der Rotfeder jetzt gefärbt — Spraydose, Farbroller oder klassisch mit Pinsel?
> 
> Echt irre!
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Das ist eine berechtigte Frage! Habe ich auch schon öfter gestellt, die Farben sind einfach nur zu schön.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Sagenhaft, was für ne Rakete, lieber Ti-it - super, daß sich das „Nachhaken” nach dem ersten Ansitz derartig ausgezahlt hat.


Die Rotfeder ist echt der „Star” unter Deinen wieder mal beeindruckenden Fängen, lieber Prof! Sattes Petri.


----------



## geomas

fordprefect - zur Winklepicker (es gibt diverse Schreibweisen) ist noch zu sagen, daß ältere Ruten dieser Bauart meist sehr viel weicher und sensibler sind als viele Ruten, die heutzutage als „Winklepicker” verkauft werden. Etliche moderen Picker sind praktisch betrachtet einfach kurze Feederruten.
Die Angelei mit feinen Grundruten kann sehr effektiv und ebenso kurzweilig sein.


----------



## fordprefect

Das hab ich schon gehört. Feederruten hab ich schon zwei Stück und brauche eher keine mehr. Die Daiwa Aqualite sieht von den Maßen recht klassisch aus. 2,4m mit 25g.
Mich interessiert das vor allem als eine Art Spürangellei mit Wurm auf Barsch, vlt. auch Döbel etc. also nicht so sehr Richtung klassisches Ansitzangeln mit Futterplatz.

In den Hafenbecken könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das geht. Im großen Fluss eher nicht.


----------



## geomas

^ ja, von der Aqualite las ich viel Gutes, die ist sicher ne prima Wahl.
Vielleicht finden sich auch im großen Fluß ruhige Stellen (Strömungsschatten, Brückennähe, Einläufem Bäume/Wurzeln direkt am Ufer), wo feines Fischen möglich ist.


----------



## Walieboer

Guten N`abend zusammen!

@ fordperfect:

Dein Zitat:

Darf ich hier mal vorsichtig fragen, was ihr nach einem erfolgreichen Ansitz mit all dem Weißfischen macht? Ich hab in der Jugend immer nur gesagt bekommen, die kannst du eh höchstens zu Frikadellen verarbeiten. Geangelt wurde aber trotzdem drauf. Ich will aber eigentlich ungern 10 dicke Brassen fangen und die alle zurück setzen. Das hat es mir ein klein wenig verleidet.

Wie macht ihr das? Habt ihr immer nen Setzkescher mit und nehmt nur ein paar küchengeeignete mit, was macht ihr damit? Hab schon mal die Filets gewolft und Frikadellen gemacht, aber das geht ja auch nur begrenzt.


Nun, ich mag Brasse auch sehr gerne geräuchert. Brasse aus dem Kaltrauch nach zwei Tagen ist für mich eine absolute Delikatesse.
Gerne mag ich sie aber auch ab und an als getrocknete Beilage zu einem Bierchen. Ist allerdings Geschmackssache.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und Petri Heil, da sind ja super Fische auf die Schuppen gelegt worden



Dace schrieb:


> Heute war "Zahltag"! In knapp 4 Std. 3 tolle Fische - so kann es weitergehen. Ich glaube, bei den Veränderungen hat einiges gewirkt



3 Super tolle Fische, da hast du alles richtig gemacht wie war das "Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert"



daci7 schrieb:


> Das Wölfe jagen war mehr als kurzweilig. In 5 Ansitzen konnte ich insgesamt 27 Stück fangen, wovon bestimmt gut die Hälfte ü40 war, leider aber nur 1-2 Fische ü50 und keiner ü60.



Ich hab deine Berichte ja immer mit verfolgt die waren sehr interessant, sollst mal sehen beim nächsten mal fallen die 60cm.



daci7 schrieb:


> So durfte ich einer Alan Brown 10' Quivertip Schlupfhilfe geben! Ich freu mich schon das Schätzchen mal ans Wasser zu führen! Fühlt sich solide, fein und im Großen und Ganzen sehr fängig an!



Glückwunsch zum neuen Stöckchen sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, Schlupfhilfe hört sich gut an steht bei mir in den nächsten Tagen auch noch an... 



Menemen schrieb:


> War am Sonntag mal wieder mit den Jungs draußen. Puh, mit einem 6-jährigen und einem 8-jährigen angeln gehen ist echt nicht ohne. Ich hab non-stop enttüddelt und neu gebunden. Selber angeln war da nicht wirklich drin.



Sowas lese ich gern, den Nachwuchs schön anfüttern, das steht mir mit meiner Kleinen noch bevor ich freu mich drauf und hoffe sie findet gefallen daran



geomas schrieb:


> Danke für den schön illustrierten Bericht vom Vereinsangeln, lieber @Astacus74 , das sieht ja gut aus bei Dir am Altarm.



aber leider zu wenig Wasser... aber das Schicksal teilen sich ja fast alle Gewässer



Ti-it schrieb:


> Mein Adrenalin war das beste Doping.
> 88cm. Ich schätze um die 20, 25 Pfd.








Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich komme auch gerade vom Flüsschen. Hab eine @Minimax Motivationsrunde mit Schwimmbrot auf Döbel gemacht.
> Hier mal ein paar Fische.
> Hoffentlich spornen die den lieben Mini an mal wieder loszuziehen.



Das spornt auch mich an nur leider hab ich keine Zeit... und ich müßte mal wieder ans Wasser...



Professor Tinca schrieb:


>



Dieses Gold, Rot und der dunkle Rücken... du setzt deine Fische sehr schön ins recht Licht



fordprefect schrieb:


> dass die Elbe hier uu stark strömt. Da bleiben leichte Bleie kaum liegen.



Versuch es doch mal im Buhnenfeld bei mir hier an der Elbe klappt das teilweise ganz gut aber ich weiß ja nicht wie stark die Strömung bei euch in Buhnenfeldern ist.
geomas bringt es auf den Punkt



geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht finden sich auch im großen Fluß ruhige Stellen (Strömungsschatten, Brückennähe, Einläufem Bäume/Wurzeln direkt am Ufer), wo feines Fischen möglich ist.




Gruß Frank


----------



## Altmarkfischer

fordprefect schrieb:


> Hab ich geahnt. Wer mag kann mir ja ne PN mit Anregung zum Umgang schicken. Geht mir nicht darum, was irgendwer macht, sondern wie ich damit umgehen will .


Nun ja, ein Tipp sind da wohl die Kochvideos vom Jörg Strehlow... alternativ von Oppa, der noch wusste wie es geht


----------



## fordprefect

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal im Buhnenfeld bei mir hier an der Elbe klappt das teilweise ganz gut aber ich weiß ja nicht wie stark die Strömung bei euch in Buhnenfeldern ist.


Gibt es leider hier so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Walieboer schrieb:


> Guten N`abend zusammen!
> 
> @ fordperfect:
> 
> Dein Zitat:
> 
> Darf ich hier mal vorsichtig fragen, was ihr nach einem erfolgreichen Ansitz mit all dem Weißfischen macht? Ich hab in der Jugend immer nur gesagt bekommen, die kannst du eh höchstens zu Frikadellen verarbeiten. Geangelt wurde aber trotzdem drauf. Ich will aber eigentlich ungern 10 dicke Brassen fangen und die alle zurück setzen. Das hat es mir ein klein wenig verleidet.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das? Habt ihr immer nen Setzkescher mit und nehmt nur ein paar küchengeeignete mit, was macht ihr damit? Hab schon mal die Filets gewolft und Frikadellen gemacht, aber das geht ja auch nur begrenzt.
> 
> 
> Nun, ich mag Brasse auch sehr gerne geräuchert. Brasse aus dem Kaltrauch nach zwei Tagen ist für mich eine absolute Delikatesse.
> Gerne mag ich sie aber auch ab und an als getrocknete Beilage zu einem Bierchen. Ist allerdings Geschmackssache.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian





Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Nun ja, ein Tipp sind da wohl die Kochvideos vom Jörg Strehlow... alternativ von Oppa, der noch wusste wie es geht



*
Also Leute!
Für Rezepte haben wir hier im AB ein eigenes Unterforum.
Bitte lest den Startbeitrag hier im Ükel und haltet euch dran.*


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wass ich mir in diesem Thread nicht wünsche:
> 
> Catch und Release Diskussionen
> Verwertungsdiskussionen
> ausufernde Kochrezepte
> unsittliche Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen
> Rechtliche Diskussionen zum Angeln
> Kein Raubfischangeln


----------



## Kanten

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das vor allem als eine Art Spürangellei mit Wurm auf Barsch, vlt. auch Döbel etc. also nicht so sehr Richtung klassisches Ansitzangeln mit Futterplatz.


Dafür nehme ich persönlich mein Ultralight (Spinnrute). Damit ist man flexibel und bekommt dennoch auch leichte Posen gut ausgeworfen. Mit Pose angel ich dann aber nur eher oberflächennah (0,5m-1,5m), bzw. in flacheren Bereichen. Ansonsten halt doch lieber freie Leine oder Drop-Shot (sorry, das wurde jetzt dann doch OT).


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich komme auch gerade vom Flüsschen. Hab eine Minimax Motivationsrunde mit Schwimmbrot auf Döbel gemacht.
> Hier mal ein paar Fische.
> Hoffentlich spornen die den lieben Mini an mal wieder loszuziehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 413536
> Anhang anzeigen 413537
> Anhang anzeigen 413538
> Anhang anzeigen 413539
> Anhang anzeigen 413540


wie immer lieber Professor Tinca , super Strecke und fantastische Farben, da solltest du echt mal eine best of Galerie erstellen, wäre ein fantastischer Bilderband. Petri. Natürlich auch an alle anderen Fängern, im Moment rappelt es ja ganz schön hier, da kommt man gar nicht mehr nach mit Glückwünschen.





fordprefect schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon gehört. Feederruten hab ich schon zwei Stück und brauche eher keine mehr. Die Daiwa Aqualite sieht von den Maßen recht klassisch aus. 2,4m mit 25g.
> Mich interessiert das vor allem als eine Art Spürangellei mit Wurm auf Barsch, vlt. auch Döbel etc. also nicht so sehr Richtung klassisches Ansitzangeln mit Futterplatz.
> 
> In den Hafenbecken könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das geht. Im großen Fluss eher nicht.


Das hört sich für mich eher nach dem Einsatzgebiet einer Bomb Rute an, diese ist etwas stärker als eine Pickerrute. Die ganz klassischen (alten) Picker haben teilweise WG von nur 10g, sind aber beim Einsatz auf Rotaugen im Nahbereich einfach fantastisch von der Bissanzeige und dem Funfaktor. Bei Döbeln ist das aber schon schnell sehr ambitioniert.
Eine Bombrute hat meißt ein WG so um 30g und ist auch eher für größere Fische tauglich. Aber alles letztlich Nahbereich Ruten, wobei man auch in stärkere Strömung in absoluter Ufernähe sehr gute Fische fängt.
Die aktuellen als Picker benannten Ruten (oder auch Wand-Ruten) sind da, wie geomas schon erwähnte eher kürzere abgespeckte Feeder-Ruten, die eher für Commercials, also den Fang von Satzkarpfen und F1 in überschaubaren Gewässerm konzeptioniert sind. Besonders aktuelle Wandruten sind deutlich zäher, mit strafferen Aktionen und WG teilweise bis 50g. Natürlich letztlich keine schlechten Ruten, sondern recht universiell, nur der Spass bei kleineren Fischen geht schnell mal verloren und das ganze Setup fühlt sich nicht sher fein an.

Genau aus diesem Grunde fischen viele ältere Ruten, also klassische Winklepicker aus den 90ern.


----------



## fordprefect

Platziert sich die Daiwa dann mit 25g nicht sehr gut dazwischen? Oder kommt die mit großen Döbeln oder nem verirrten Aal eher nicht klar?


----------



## skyduck

fordprefect schrieb:


> Platziert sich die Daiwa dann mit 25g nicht sehr gut dazwischen? Oder kommt die mit großen Döbeln oder nem verirrten Aal eher nicht klar?


Laut Beschreibung sollte es für mittlere Döbel passen, Aal ist natürlich je nach Größe extra Thema, rausheben auf jeden Fall nicht...  . Frage ist halt ob das WG reicht. Im Zweifelsfalle die Rute wirklich mal in die Hand nehmen, ich habe sie leider nicht und kann da nicht viel zu sagen. Nur nach WG ist die Dymnamik sehr schwer zu bestimmen.


----------



## Tricast

So, kommen auch gerade von einem Ausflug an die Lune zurück. In 4 Std. hatte ich einen bunten Strauss an Brassen und Rotaugen in der Halbstarken Klasse und aus der Kinderstube. Susanne hatte zwischendurch einen prächtigen Brassen (für unsere Verhältnisse) und dann auch nur wieder die Halbstarken.   





Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Na dann mal ein herzliches Petri heil an die Lune!
Das klingt ja nach einem kurzweiliges Angelvormittag bei Euch, Tricast und Stippi68 !


----------



## geomas

Ablenkung am Wasser

Gestern Abend war ich mit zwei Feederruten am Wasser und habe trotz etlicher Bisse nach langer Zeit mal wieder gar nüscht gefangen. Auf bunte Wafter (4 und 6mm) gab es viele Nuckel-Bisse, aber kein beherztes Zupacken. An der zweiten Rute mochte auch kein Fisch herzhaft zulangen, dort wäre Breadpunch zu holen gewesen. 





Gefüttert habe ich lose mit einem Pelletmix per Katschi und LiquiBread mit Pelletzugabe im Drahtkorb.





Die Hersteller der teuren Ruten hatten Farbe gespart - so richtig gut erkennen konnte ich die Feedertips nicht bei jedem Licht/Winkel.

Für Unterhaltung und vielleicht etwas zu viel Ablenkung sorgten die Stare, die imposante Wolken bildeten. 
Mir gefallen diese riesigen Schwärme (bin ja auch kein Obstbauer). 

Heute am Vormittag war ich kurz an der dichtesten Angelstelle, Reste verangeln. 





Diese enge Stelle habe ich öfters beschrieben, auch heute war das Angeln dort nicht sehr bequem.
Aber immerhin gab es Fisch: Plötz, Güstern und Ukelei an der superhandlichen 8ft F1 Wand von Browning.





Mit dem restlichen Futter wurde geknausert - einen kleineren Cagefeeder als den Micro von Drennan habe ich nicht.
Zum Schluß habe ich noch kurz mit einem Würfelblei anstelle des Futterkorbs geangelt, hat auch geklappt.​


----------



## daci7

fordprefect schrieb:


> Platziert sich die Daiwa dann mit 25g nicht sehr gut dazwischen? Oder kommt die mit großen Döbeln oder nem verirrten Aal eher nicht klar?


Die Daiwa Aqualite Picker ist mMn eine schöne Rute- Döbel oder Aale würde ich dem Rütchen aber nur zutrauen, wenn keine Hindernisse in der Nähe sind. Auf Rotaugen Fische ich das Stöckchen aber gern - mit einer 2500er Rolle und 12er oder 14er Schnur.
Nur der superdünne Griff aus Korktapete ist ... gewöhnungsbedürftig 
Groetjes
David


----------



## fordprefect

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Daiwa Aqualite Picker ist mMn eine schöne Rute- Döbel oder Aale würde ich dem Rütchen aber nur zutrauen, wenn keine Hindernisse in der Nähe sind. Auf Rotaugen Fische ich das Stöckchen aber gern - mit einer 2500er Rolle und 12er oder 14er Schnur.
> Nur der superdünne Griff aus Korktapete ist ... gewöhnungsbedürftig
> Groetjes
> David


Danke für die Info. Ist das generell in der Rutenklasse so oder nur bei der Rute?
Bei größeren Ruten sind so super leichte Montagen ja eher nicht drin.

Hab bei YouTube zu der Route nen Video mit kleinen Karpfen gefunden. Das sah schon heftig aus, obwohl die Karpfen wirklich klein waren.


----------



## skyduck

fordprefect schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ist das generell in der Rutenklasse so oder nur bei der Rute?
> Bei größeren Ruten sind so super leichte Montagen ja eher nicht drin.
> 
> Hab bei YouTube zu der Route nen Video mit kleinen Karpfen gefunden. Das sah schon heftig aus, obwohl die Karpfen wirklich klein waren.


na ja solche Ruten sind ja auch nicht für das Karpfenfischen gedacht, gerade mit Schnüren mit 0,14 mm oder so ist das auch nicht das richtige Gerät. Aber sie sind gerade auf Grund des feinen Zeugs sehr weich und das sieht bei großen Fischen dann natürlich wie ein Flitzebogen aus. Aber selbst mit solchen Ruten geht das natürlich bei hindernisfreien Wasser, gerade die Weichheit puffert Fluchten und Kopfschläge gut ab. Aber Spaß ist dann was anderes  . Man baut natürlich auch nicht unbedingt ein Setup für den größt anzunehmenden Fisch auf, da solltest du dann eher wirklich an Feederruten oder Wand-Ruten denken.
Guck dir mal die Browning CK Wand an.

https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-2-45m-ck-carp-wand-55g-3lbs15cm8lbs--az1810

die ist schön kurz, hat 20 -50g WG und wird auch mit größeren Fischen fertig. Die habe ich selber und auch schon Karpfen bis 60 cm mit gefangen. Die Videos zeigen dir wie so eine Rute arbeitet, wie gesagt ein ordentlicher Halbkreis heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie überlastet ist. Der Bursche war da gar kein Problem an der 18er Hauptschnur (Mono natürlich). Eine echt schöne rute zu einem netten Preis.


----------



## fordprefect

Schau ich mir an. Denke halt, dass bei Pirsch auf Barsch mit Wurm auch durchaus ein Aal mit drauf geht. Karpfen und Aal wären dann nicht zielfisch, aber ich find es schon gut, wenn ich mit erwartbarem Beifang klarkomnen würde. Vlt. ist da die von dir genannte Browning oder auch die Browning Black Magic CFX Picker 2.50m 50g wirklich besser geeignet.

Aber wenn mein Kurs am Wochenende fetzt, wird die nächste neue Kombo wohl eh erst mal ne Fliegenrute.


----------



## Mescalero

Der fetzt, das kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen!

Ein dickes, fettes Petri in die Runde!!
Es ist der Wahnsinn, was ihr so aus dem Wasser holt.

Weil geomas und andere so erfolgreich mit Pellets sind (und weil ich die kurzen, dicken Waggler sexy finde), habe ich heute dem Gerätehändler Geld in den Rachen geworfen und werde in nächster Zeit mal angreifen. Morgen früh vielleicht schon. Karpfen sind ja ohnehin die einzige Spezies, die man noch beangeln kann, wenn das Wetter so bleibt. 
,


----------



## skyduck

So bei mir steht der Plan für morgen Abend auch. Es ist ein Treffen mit einer Haus-See Bekanntschaft zum Angeln auf Schleie und Giebel (die soll es laut ihm hier tatsächlich geben) angesetzt. Gefischt wird bis duster ist.

Geplant zum Einsatz kommen die Acolyte Match mit Liftmontage und vermutlich wieder Wurm,Mais Kombi im Nahbereich neben dem Futterplatz. Dann die gute alte Drennan Ledgermaster mit der Hüßle Inline Schwingspitze (Nochmal Danke Gerd kuttenkarl , habe ich in GW ganz vergessen) und wahrscheinlich Mais, direkt auf dem Futterplatz und auf Distanz die neue Drennan specialist in 11ft, wahrscheinlich mit Method Feeder oder festem Korb und Wurm, vielleicht auch welche von den heute eingetrudelten Fake Ködern, mal gucken... Die Rute macht erstmal einen guten Eindruck und schließt die Lücke zu den Korum Opportunist in 1,75lbs. Sie soll hauptsächlcih auf große Brassen, Schleien, Giebel etc, als eher passive Rute eingesetzt werden. Ich bin gespannt. Verheiratet habe ich sie jetzt erstmal mit einer der noch am rundesten laufenden Aero 3000 GT, bespult mit 0,22er Maxima. Mal gucken ob sie morgen überzeugen kann.


----------



## glgl

Mescalero schrieb:


> Weil geomas und andere so erfolgreich mit Pellets sind (und weil ich die kurzen, dicken Waggler sexy finde), habe ich heute dem Gerätehändler Geld in den Rachen geworfen und werde in nächster Zeit mal angreifen. Morgen früh vielleicht schon. Karpfen sind ja ohnehin die einzige Spezies, die man noch beangeln kann, wenn das Wetter so bleibt.
> ,


Dann Petri dir! Ich habe ebenso kürzlich einiges an Pellet-Tackle erstanden und werde wohl auch morgen einen Angriff starten. Wobei ich nicht böse wäre, wenn es ein paar Grad kühler wäre…
An die ganz dicken Waggler habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut, auch wenn ich die Spitzen immer schlechter sehe…

Dass ich die alten Herren in meiner Jugend ob ihrer dicken Korken belächelt habe, holt mich gerade ein….

Grüße, Georg


----------



## daci7

fordprefect schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ist das generell in der Rutenklasse so oder nur bei der Rute?
> Bei größeren Ruten sind so super leichte Montagen ja eher nicht drin.
> 
> Hab bei YouTube zu der Route nen Video mit kleinen Karpfen gefunden. Das sah schon heftig aus, obwohl die Karpfen wirklich klein waren.


Mit dem Einsatzgebiet oder mit der Korktapete? Also die Korktapete wird immer mehr "in" ... ist halt teuer geworden der Stoff.
Generell würde ich sagen, dass eine Rute für Barsch zu leicht sein wird für Karpfen und Aal- ich würde eher überlegen, ob du deine Rute am schwersten möglichen Gegner misst, oder an dem, wofür du die holen willst.
Groetjes
David


----------



## fordprefect

Holen will ich die eher für Barsch und leichtes Angeln. Dann ist vermutlich etwas wie die Daiwa und eine 2000-2500 Rolle mit kleinem Einzug besser.
Ich schreibs mir mal auf die Liste für Herbst.


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Also die Korktapete wird immer mehr "in" ... ist halt teuer geworden der Stoff.



Es geht doch nichts über einen vernüftigen Korkgriff   diese Fakekorkgiffe und Korktapeten sind mir ein  Greul, da kann die Rute noch so toll sein...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Frank, das witzige ist ja, dass richtiger Kork gar nicht mal so teuer ist. Nur wird das im Rutenvertriebsgewerbe immer vorgebetet, und hochgerechnet.
Und das allerschlimmste: Viele glauben es!
Dabei heißt erstens ein glauben nicht ein wissen, und zweitens bei "Betrugsvorteilsansinnen" ist es immer gut, unter der Oberfläche nachzubohren. Auch und insbesondere bei Korkgriffen und -tapeten! 
Da die Weinflaschenverkorker großteils als Korkverbraucher ausgefallen sind, es für Fußböden z.B. ggü. Holz auch nicht so toll ist, gibt es wieder genug Kork zu gutem Preis (zum selber holzwurmen).


----------



## glgl

geomas schrieb:


> Ablenkung am Wasser
> 
> Gestern Abend war ich mit zwei Feederruten am Wasser und habe trotz etlicher Bisse nach langer Zeit mal wieder gar nüscht gefangen. Auf bunte Wafter (4 und 6mm) gab es viele Nuckel-Bisse, aber kein beherztes Zupacken. An der zweiten Rute mochte auch kein Fisch herzhaft zulangen, dort wäre Breadpunch zu holen gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gefüttert habe ich lose mit einem Pelletmix per Katschi und LiquiBread mit Pelletzugabe im Drahtkorb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Hersteller der teuren Ruten hatten Farbe gespart - so richtig gut erkennen konnte ich die Feedertips nicht bei jedem Licht/Winkel.
> 
> Für Unterhaltung und vielleicht etwas zu viel Ablenkung sorgten die Stare, die imposante Wolken bildeten.
> Mir gefallen diese riesigen Schwärme (bin ja auch kein Obstbauer).
> 
> Heute am Vormittag war ich kurz an der dichtesten Angelstelle, Reste verangeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese enge Stelle habe ich öfters beschrieben, auch heute war das Angeln dort nicht sehr bequem.
> Aber immerhin gab es Fisch: Plötz, Güstern und Ukelei an der superhandlichen 8ft F1 Wand von Browning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit dem restlichen Futter wurde geknausert - einen kleineren Cagefeeder als den Micro von Drennan habe ich nicht.
> Zum Schluß habe ich noch kurz mit einem Würfelblei anstelle des Futterkorbs geangelt, hat auch geklappt.​


…was ich noch mal loswerden will, Geomas, dein Liquid Bread sieht immer toll aus, regelrecht appetitlich…gut dass ich kein Fisch bin….

VG, Georg


----------



## Thomas.

War ein wenig entspannen, und es gab auch Fisch, die ehemalige Match tut jetzt ihren Dienst als Schwinge und macht das sehr gut


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Bilderbuch-Giebel, lieber Thomas. ! Schön, daß die Rute wieder ihren Zweck erfüllt. Was hast Du als Köder angeboten?


Danke für die netten Worte zum Liquidized Bread, glgl .

Mescalero - na dann viel Erfolg mit den Pellets! Probierst Du das Pelletwagglerfische wie aus dem Lehrbuch?

skyduck - Glückwunsch zur Drennan Specialist! Viel Erfolg beim Ansitz auf Tinca und Gibelio!


----------



## geomas

Die neue alte Quivertiprute kam schon heute, aus der Laune heraus bin ich gleich mal aufs Land mit ihr gefahren. 
Durch eine Kleinstadt in der Nähe schlängelt sich die Warnow und hat dort einen anderen Charakter als hier in meiner Nachbarschaft.
Etwa 30m breit ist sie dort, an einem gepflegten parkähnlichen Uferabschnitt hab ich mir ne Lücke in der Ufervegetation gesucht und es mit den üblichen Zutaten (Liquibread, Breadpunch und später auch Dosenmais) auf Grund versucht. 






Die neue alte Rute stelle ich bei Gelegenheit mal vor (ich hatte heute in der Eile eine außergewöhnlich unpassende Rolle montiert). 
Die Kleinstadtjugend untermalte meine anglerischen Versuche mit Dorfdisco-Musik aus der Boombox und Aufstoß-Lautstärke-Wettkämpfen. 
Nun ja, ich war ja auch mal jung. Ein paar Bisse gab es, leider recht zaghaft, einmal wurde auch die feine Spitze der neuen alten Rute ansatzlos herumgezogen, aber leider hing der Fisch nicht.

Erst später gab es einen Bilderbuch-Biß, der Fisch entpuppte sich als Güsterchen von geschätzt unter 10cm. Noch etwas später (nach Sonnenuntergang) gab es an der zweiten Rute noch einen Plötz von gänzlich unspektakulärer Größe. Auf dem Fußweg zum Auto kam ich an einer gut gelaunten Gruppe erwachsener Kleinstädter vorbei, eine Frau sang (gut und sauber) „Es gibt kein Bier auf Hawaii” und begleitete sich dazu auf der Gitarre. Es besteht also doch noch Hoffnung für das nette Städtchen.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich mag deine "Trip Reports" immer sehr geomas und freue mich fast täglich über entspanntes Lesen. Hast du mitgerülpst?
Petri zur Entschneiderung, auch wenn es keine kapitalen Fänge waren. 

Im Grunde will ich schon lehrbuchmäßig vorgehen beim Pelletwagglern, jedenfalls fast. Ich wollte erst eine kurze Bolo nehmen aber mir graust es vor dem vielen Auswerfen und Einkurbeln. Hier am Bach muss ich nicht weit raus, kann ich gar nicht, also werde ich eine 5m Stippe probieren. Sensas Record, die sollte auch einen mittleren Karpfen wegstecken.
Ich bin gespannt ob das funktioniert, ein trüber Bach ist halt kein Commercial.


----------



## daci7

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nichts über einen vernüftigen Korkgriff   diese Fakekorkgiffe und Korktapeten sind mir ein  Greul, da kann die Rute noch so toll sein...
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Im Prinzip ja. Aber ich möchte die Aqualite picker hier nicht zu schlimm darstehen lassen - irgendwo gefällt mir das puristische an der Rute auch. Ist halt ein Winkle Picker, ein Zahnstocher fürs feine Fischen 
Jetzt hab ich direkt Lust bekommen mit dem Ding mal wieder zu fischen ... schei** Sentimentalität 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum Bilderbuch-Giebel, lieber @Thomas. ! Schön, daß die Rute wieder ihren Zweck erfüllt. Was hast Du als Köder angeboten?


auf einem 10er Haken 6 Maden und diese auch nur ein paar lose angefüttert, und einen richtig guten Fisch habe ich leider verloren.
neben mir haben sich noch 2 Vereins Kollegen zum Nachtangeln niedergelassen, und beide haben gegen 20uhr je eine Schleie gefangen, 25cm(Wurm Mais klassisch) und 48cm mit Kunstköder MF


----------



## glgl

Toller Fisch, den hätte ich dir gegönnt Thomas. Interessant, die große auf Kunst. Das Thema war ja im Schleien-Thread ausführlich erörtert worden. Ich hab ja auch künstliches in der Box, traue dem Zeug aber nicht, aber…. wer fängt hat Recht…

Viele Grüße!


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> War ein wenig entspannen, und es gab auch Fisch, die ehemalige Match tut jetzt ihren Dienst als Schwinge und macht das sehr gut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413683
> Anhang anzeigen 413684
> Anhang anzeigen 413685


Petri, ein echter Prachtbursche, ich hoffe ich erwische auch mal endlich einen.


----------



## Mescalero

So, bin zurück von der Pellet Waggler Premiere. Ursprünglich wollte ich am Fluss angeln aber der Pegel ist in zwei Tagen um 30cm oder so gefallen. Klingt wenig, ist aber bei normalerweise nur 1m Wasserstand ziemlich schlecht, mit ruhigem Gewissen ist dort nicht an Angeln zu denken aber es ist ja Regen angekündigt. 

Also bin ich an den See. Ganz simple Montage mit zwei Silikonstoppern, dazwischen ein Wirbel, in den die Pose gehängt wird. So kann ich die komplette Geschichte aufwickeln und wieder benutzen. 20er Vorfach mit 8er Haken und einem der Pelletbands für Faule - man muss kein Haar knoten und kann den Haken pur oder eben mit dem Gummi verwenden. Die Matrix Waggler sind übrigens perfekt ausgebleit, auch nicht schlecht. 

Als Futter kamen 4mm Heilbuttpellets (Sonubaits) zum Einsatz und an den Haken entweder Expander Pellets F1, ebenfalls Sonubaits, oder Browning Chewies (Spicy). Die Chewies sind sehr weich und brauchen ein leger sitzendes Pelletband sonst schneidet es ein und dann bald durch. Man soll sie auch gut direkt anködern können, habe ich probiert aber sie halten nicht besonders gut und außerdem verzichtet man auf die Vorzüge eines Haares.




Also, Haken ins Wasser wobei ich ihn nicht frei schwebend irgendwo in der Mitte sondern knapp über dem Grund eingestellt habe. Fünf oder sechs Futterpellets hinterher und warten. Nach ein paar Minuten nur verschwand der Waggler und ein 5 Pfund Karpfen ging an Land. Es gab einen spannenden Drill an der Sensas Rute (eigentlich für das Speedfishing gedacht, ich wusste gar nicht mehr wie viel Spaß das Ding macht, sie stand ewig und drei Tage in der Ecke). Kleinere Fische kann man einfach rausheben, da gibt es keinen Drill. So ein Fisch verbiegt die Rute aber sehr ordentlich und lässt das Carbon singen. 
Später gab es einen Abriss, einen Aussteiger, eine Rotfeder, noch ein Karpfen in ähnlichem Format und eine weitere (kleinere) Rotfeder.

Das Ganze macht richtig Spaß, ist kurzweilig und man hat ständig zu tun. Fische beißen auch  - was will man mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Stipperei ist schon unterhaltsam und Karpfen machen so ein Rütchen richtig rund.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Astacus74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Frank, das witzige ist ja, dass richtiger Kork gar nicht mal so teuer ist. Nur wird das im Rutenvertriebsgewerbe immer vorgebetet, und hochgerechnet.
> Und das allerschlimmste: Viele glauben es!
> Dabei heißt erstens ein glauben nicht ein wissen, und zweitens bei "Betrugsvorteilsansinnen" ist es immer gut, unter der Oberfläche nachzubohren. Auch und insbesondere bei Korkgriffen und -tapeten!
> Da die Weinflaschenverkorker großteils als Korkverbraucher ausgefallen sind, es für Fußböden z.B. ggü. Holz auch nicht so toll ist, gibt es wieder genug Kork zu gutem Preis (zum selber holzwurmen).



Das wäre dann die Alternative Fakekork oder ähnliches entfernen, vielleicht noch einen neuen Rollenhalter und dann vernüftigen Kork und die Rute ist dann Top,wiegesagt wenn dann der Blank past und nur der Griff Grütze ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

#griff

Meine neue alte Rute hat einen geteilten Moosgummigriff - oder Duplon oder EVA oder wie auch immer. Und mir gefällts. Ist mal was anderes.
Bin noch nicht mal sicher, ob das „Stück Rute” zwischen Vordergriff (mit Schiebrollenhaltern) und dem kurzen Knauf ganz hintem am Rutenende direkt Teil des Blanks ist oder nur eine Verlängerung aus irgendeinem Kunststoff (ein Foto vom kompletten Griff mache ich bei Gelegenheit).

Auf jeden Fall hat die Rute ne prima Aktion, ist außergewöhnlich leicht für eine 11ft-Rute und in nem sehr guten Zustand.





Heute hatte ich testweise eine alte Aerocast 1010 mit 0,15er Maxima drauf, das ist aber nur ein Provisorium.
Auch sehr feine Bisse wurden gut angezeigt und ein 25er Plötz (war das Maximum für diese Rute heute) fühlte sich gut an. 

Hatte als Plan-B-Rute wieder die alte Daiwa Matchman Leger mit und habe beim Knipsen glatt einen heftigen Biß versemmelt:




Man sieht schön, wie die Sehne durch das Wasser schneidet. Als ich die Rute aufnahm war der Fische mit dem Mais abgedampft.


----------



## seatrout61

Petri allen Fängern.

Meine Angelwoche ist wieder vorbei, war 2mal Di+Do  los, hatte auch einige  Anfasser...Di recht heftig, vermtl. Karpfen...Do auch 1en auf Kunstköder Fake-Mais/-Maden...aber nix verwertbares.

Wie angelt man mit den Pelletwaggler? 
Kann mir darunter nicht so wirklich was vorstellen...dachte erst, die sind so dick, damit man die mit Pellets füllt...


----------



## Dace

Petri all denen, die was am Haken hatten und sicher in den Unterfangkescher geführt haben! 

So, bevor das Wochenende kommt, bin heute Abend noch schnell ans Flüsschen gefahren, um zu sehen, was die Barben so machen.

Wir hatten wieder mal so eine beschi … Ostwetterlage, eigentlich keine guten Vorzeichen, doch der Optimismus treibt einen ja ans Wasser.

Nun denn, die Barben oder vielleicht so netter Aland waren nicht unterwegs, aber dafür gesellte sich ein weiterer Wasserbewohner zu Aland, Barbe und Waller dazu: ein prächtiger Spiegelkarpfen, 91 cm! Der Fisch hatte einen massiven Körper.

Das war ein heißer Tanz an der Greys Prodigy TX Specialist mit 1.25 lb Spitze mit der Barbel-Master, die Handflächen und der Daumen glühen jetzt noch, so ein Flusskarpfen in harter Strömung lässt sich nicht mal eben in den Unterfangkescher führen - aber es hat funktioniert. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Du fängst aber auch immer „Maschinen”, Dace, das artet ja in Arbeit aus, fang doch mal ganz entspannt ein paar kleine Allerweltsfische...


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Du fängst aber auch immer „Maschinen”,



Du hast recht Georg. Eigentlich freue ich mich ja mal über einen "Ausreißer" und mein Gerät ist mit Reserven bedacht, aber bei solchen Kavenntsmänner kommt man schon an die Grenzen und in der Tat, es ist harte Arbeit. Aber mich packt dann immer der Ehrgeiz ... irgendwie will ich dann den Fisch auch raus bekommen.

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Wie angelt man mit den Pelletwaggler?
> Kann mir darunter nicht so wirklich was vorstellen...dachte erst, die sind so dick, damit man die mit Pellets füllt...


Die Idee ist es, dass die Fische auf das Platschen beim Auswerfen konditioniert werden, deshalb sind die Waggler so dick. Zusätzlich fliegen ständig kleine Pellets auf die Futterstelle, wirklich im Minutentakt oder so. Dafür nur ganz wenige.

Ich dachte erst, dass die Fütterei ganz schön kostspielig ist, eine 900g Tüte liegt bei 8 oder 9 Euro. In zwei bis drei Stunden habe ich aber kaum 50g verfüttert, es geht also und macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied zum Feedern.

Petri Dace !
Was für ein Gerät, da braucht es nicht nur Popeye-Arme sondern auch viszeralchirurgische Sensibilität um solche Trümmer 1. überhaupt zum Kescher zu bekommen und 2. nicht abreißen zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Meine neue alte Rute hat einen geteilten Moosgummigriff - oder Duplon oder EVA oder wie auch immer. Und mir gefällts. Ist mal was anderes.
> Bin noch nicht mal sicher, ob das „Stück Rute” zwischen Vordergriff (mit Schiebrollenhaltern) und dem kurzen Knauf ganz hintem am Rutenende direkt Teil des Blanks ist oder nur eine Verlängerung aus irgendeinem Kunststoff (ein Foto vom kompletten Griff mache ich bei Gelegenheit).


Glückwunsch Geo, schicke Rute, die Farbe des Blank gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die Beschriftung hätte etwas dezenter ausfallen können (hat sowas von Bolo )

allen anderen ein dickes Petri, besonders Dace für den Tollen Karpfen, wo ich das gelesen habe kam mir sofort wider mein Karpfen ins Gedächtnis den ich letztes Jahr unter ähnlichen umständen beim Döbeln gefangen habe. 92cm Flusskarpfen an einer 14ft 1,5lb und 0,23er Schnur war der Hammer, habe sogar Bilder beim Drillen gemacht weil ich mich schon damit abgefunden habe das ich ihn nicht landen könnte.



3m nach hinten und weg wäre er gewesen.


----------



## glgl

Schöner Fluss, schöner Fisch Thomas. Ich melde mich zeitnah auch nochmal per PN. Danke für gestern!

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace 
Tolles Flussmonster. Den Drill mit der Pin hätte ich gern gesehen.
Petri Heil!


----------



## daci7

So Mädels,
Ich werd heut endlich mal wieder den großen Strom beharken.
Die Verhältnisse sind garnicht mal so schlecht - 23°C hat das letzte bisschen Wasser, was noch drin ist. Meine üblichen Stellen für niedrigen Pegel sind mittlerweile über Wasser 
Jetzt gilt es neue Stellen zu probieren und die Fische zu suchen. Ein paar Ideen habe ich schon - mal sehen, was das gibt.
Auf jeden Fall werd ich recht flach und zwei Bahnen fischen (ufernah und etwas weiter draußen).
Eventuell werd ich auch mehrere Stellen antesten, mal sehen wofür die Zeit reicht.
Als Köder werden mich heute mal Maden und Mais aus dem Team "Natur" sowie diverse Pellets/Wafter/Dumbells aus dem Team "Kunst" unterstützen.
Beim Besteck setze ich auf medium heavy (Wout van Leeuwen "Grand Slam Feeder") und heavy (Shimano Speedcast Distance Feeder).
Mal sehen, was die Unterwasserbewohner zu meinem Setup sagen.
Groetjes
David
PS: und natürlich ein richtig dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen der letzten Tage und besonders an Dace mit seinem Flusskracher! Toller Fisch!


----------



## Thomas.

glgl schrieb:


> Schöner Fluss, schöner Fisch Thomas. Ich melde mich zeitnah auch nochmal per PN. Danke für gestern!
> 
> LG


Danke, nix zu danken. da fällt mir gerade ein, das Ferkel mit dem Grillzeug ist ein Scheriff aus Köln und dein Nachbar   

für die anderen, ich war Gestern am See, habe eine menge Rotaugenfedern gefangen und eine 25er Schleie (kein Bild) und habe besuch von gigi bekommen


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, nix zu danken. da fällt mir gerade ein, das Ferkel mit dem Grillzeug ist ein Scheriff aus Köln und dein Nachbar
> 
> für die anderen, ich war Gestern am See, habe eine menge Rotaugenfedern gefangen und eine 25er Schleie (kein Bild) und habe besuch von gigi bekommen


 
Du wirst ja eine richtige Ükel-Anlaufstelle - toll!


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> Ich werd heut endlich mal wieder den großen Strom beharken.
> Die Verhältnisse sind garnicht mal so schlecht - 23°C hat das letzte bisschen Wasser, was noch drin ist. Meine üblichen Stellen für niedrigen Pegel sind mittlerweile über Wasser
> Jetzt gilt es neue Stellen zu probieren und die Fische zu suchen. Ein paar Ideen habe ich schon - mal sehen, was das gibt.
> Auf jeden Fall werd ich recht flach und zwei Bahnen fischen (ufernah und etwas weiter draußen).
> Eventuell werd ich auch mehrere Stellen antesten, mal sehen wofür die Zeit reicht.
> Als Köder werden mich heute mal Maden und Mais aus dem Team "Natur" sowie diverse Pellets/Wafter/Dumbells aus dem Team "Kunst" unterstützen.
> Beim Besteck setze ich auf medium heavy (Wout van Leeuwen "Grand Slam Feeder") und heavy (Shimano Speedcast Distance Feeder).
> Mal sehen, was die Unterwasserbewohner zu meinem Setup sagen.
> Groetjes
> David
> PS: und natürlich ein richtig dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen der letzten Tage und besonders an Dace mit seinem Flusskracher! Toller Fisch!


dann mal Petri, wie sieht den das Wetter bei dir aus? hier ist es seit heute Nacht am Regnen.
vielleicht komme ich mal vorbei, eventuell mit Spinrute


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> dann mal Petri, wie sieht den das Wetter bei dir aus? hier ist es seit heute Nacht am Regnen.
> vielleicht komme ich mal vorbei, eventuell mit Spinrute


Heut Nacht auch hier, jetzt aber kein Regen mehr, Sonne/Wolken Mix und max. 24°C - optimopti Bedingungen würd ich meinen.
Es sind natürlich alle herzlich eingeladen!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. 
Petri zu den Rotfederaugen!

geomas 
Was du immer für Raritäten ausgräbst....Kamasan kannte ich nur als Hakenfirma. Außerdem klang das für mich japanisch, ist es aber anscheinend gar nicht. Außerdem macht Gamakatsu ja neben Haken auch alles mögliche. Ich habe mir gerade eine Polbrille von G gekauft. Das ist ein bisschen so wie in Indien; in den Apotheken dort gibt es neben Medis auch Getränke, Zweitaktöl und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den Drill mit der Pin hätte ich gern gesehen



Ich hatte gestern meine GoPro auf dem Kopf und habe den Drill komplett aufgenommen.

Sozusagen von außen gesehen sieht das Drillen teilweise dramtisch aus, besonders als der Fisch in etwa 50 Metern Entfernung halb aus dem Wasser kommt und sich fallen lässt. Das hörte sich an, als wenn ein großer Stein ins Wasser gefallen wäre. Das Gerät hat fantastisch gearbeitet: Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Knoten, Haken ...


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Bitte veröffentlichen!
Ich würde das ebenfalls gerne sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern meine GoPro auf dem Kopf und habe den Drill komplett aufgenommen.



Coole Sache, Roland.
Wo kann man das sehen?


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bitte veröffentlichen!





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo kann man das sehen?



Ich habe das nicht veröffentlicht! Wenn ich ich das online Stelle, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Stelle und der Bereich innerhalb kürzester Zeit für uns passé ist. Ist so, wäre nicht das erste Mal ...

Ich bin auch nicht der große "Videoschneidermeister", der da etwas verpixeln kann, würde dann auch den Spassfaktor an der Sache nehmen.


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Wenn ich ich das online Stelle, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Stelle und der Bereich innerhalb kürzester Zeit für uns passé ist. Ist so, wäre nicht das erste Mal ...



Das stimmt natürlich und ist schade.


----------



## skyduck

Puh, so viel los hier...
Petri an alle die ich jetzt vielleicht vergesse.
Sowie an:
Thomas. zur Schleie
geomas zum erfolgreichen Einsatz der neuen alten Rute
Mescalero zum super Start der Wagglerpellets
Dace zum Flussmonster, puh so ein Moped an dem Gerät und Pin, Respekt!

Wir waren gestern auch am Haus-See und es war gestern die Sternstunde der Drennan Ledgermaster in Kombination mit der leichteren Hüßle Schwingspitze. Tatsächlich hat sich fast alles erst während un nach der Dämmerung abgespielt. Gefischt habe ich die rute mit 8er Karpfenhaken und kleinen 15g ICS Würfel. Nachts ist diese Schwinge echt eine tolle Sache, Durch die Halterung für das Knicklicht und der Inline Führung ist das Handling im Dunkeln problemlos. Es kamen in absoluter Ufernähe auf der Rute 16 gute Güstern und als krönender Abschluss dann auch noch ein maßiger Schlangendöbel.

Die neu Specialist mit Methodfeeder brachte keinerlei Aktivität, da muß ich mal wieder etwas mit den Ködern experimentieren. Die Wafter scheinen im Haus-See nicht so gut zu funktionieren. Hier sind nach meinen Aufzeichnungen die Sonubait Pellets in der gedeckten Farben bisher wesentlich erfolgreicher.

Am meißten habe ich mich aber über den Fang einer Schleie am Futterplatz gefreut. Den Fisch hat zwar der Kollege gefangen aber es ist der dritte Erfolg beim vierten Ansitz und macht mir mehr als Hoffnung, dass eine gezielte Befischung der Species hier möglich ist. der kleine 32 cm Bursche ging auf das bekannte Liftsystem, direkt neben dem Futterplatz. Als Futter habe ich eine Mischung aus Browning Tench und einen Senseas Schleienfutter verwendet mit etwas Wurm und Mais drin. Habe ich schon den Tag vorher angesetzt und gut durchfeuchten lassen. Die Konsistenz war absolut super, dass Zeug geht unter wie ien stein und zerfällt schön langsam. Dadurch war ein relativ Weißfisch-freies Fischen möglich.

An die Schleien-Profis:

welche Posen nutzt ihr für die Liftmontage? und wie viel Blei legt ihr tatsächlich ab? Es gab gestern recht viel Wind und dadurch Wellen. Irgendwie habe ich immer Probleme gehabt die Montage straff gezogen zu bekommen, da dann immer die Pose sich vom Boden löste und näher ran kam, Habe 3 x BBB abgelegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> welche Posen nutzt ihr für die Liftmontage? und wie viel Blei legt ihr tatsächlich ab? Es gab gestern recht viel Wind und dadurch Wellen. Irgendwie habe ich immer Probleme gehabt die Montage straff gezogen zu bekommen, da dann immer die Pose sich vom Boden löste und näher ran kam, Habe 3 x BBB abgelegt.



 
Das ist viel.
Ich benutze zB niemals gestreckte Liftmontagen sondern lote penibel aus und lasse die Pose frei stehen(ohne straffe Schnur zur Rute).
Dann reicht wenig aufliegendes Blei.

Edit: Petri Heil dir und deinem Kumpel.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist viel.
> Ich benutze zB niemals gestreckte Liftmontagen sondern lote penibel aus und lasse die Pose frei stehen(ohne straffe Schnur zur Rute).
> Dann reicht wenig aufliegendes Blei.
> 
> Edit: Petri Heil dir und deinem Kumpel.


hm okay, wahrscheinlich spielt da wieder die Bolo ihre Vorzüge aus, hier ist der Bode sehr uneben und ich bekomme das nicht so gut hin. Aber mit der 7m Rute im Dunkeln möchte ich auch noch nicht rumhantieren, da müssen wir erstmal über Tag warm werden.
Das Straffziehen hat aber auch noch den Grund die Schnur etwas zur Seite zu bekommen, so die werte Fachmeinung einiger Spezialisten. aber es wird da auch sein wie immer 3 Angler, 4 Meinungen  .  Trotz allem, wer fängt hat recht und das du Schleien kannst ist nicht wirklich zu übersehen, dann noch der Name... und wer würde es wagen einem Professor zu widersprechen .


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petri natürlich noch an Euch - Mescalero , Thomas. und skyduck - gut zu lesen, daß die Rekordhitze neulich den Fischen offenbar nicht den Hunger genommen hat.


----------



## seatrout61

Petri Roland, wieviel wog der Karpfen denn?

Danke Mescalero für die Erklärung Pellet-Waggler.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> hm okay, wahrscheinlich spielt da wieder die Bolo ihre Vorzüge aus, hier ist der Bode sehr uneben und ich bekomme das nicht so gut hin.



Durchaus. Weil man weniger Schnur hat zwischen Rutenspitze und Pose als bei einer Matchrute beispielsweise.
Der Boden ist immer uneben. Man muss dann eben die Pose bisschen hin und her zupfen bis sie richtig steht.



skyduck schrieb:


> Das Straffziehen hat aber auch noch den Grund die Schnur etwas zur Seite zu bekommen, so die werte Fachmeinung einiger Spezialisten.



Das ist auch nicht gundverkehrt aber man erreicht den selben Effekt wenn man das erste Blei weit genug vom Haken entfernt anbringt.
Dabei muss man nur den richtigen Mittelweg zwischen "genug Platz zwischen Schleie und aufsteiegnder Schnur" einerseits und "dicht genug am Haken/Köder für eine ausreichend sensibe Bissanzeige" finden.
Dann ist es eigentlich ganz einfach und läuft......


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Durchaus. Weil man weniger Schnur hat zwischen Rutenspitze und Pose als bei einer Matchrute beispielsweise.
> Der Boden ist immer uneben. Man muss dann eben die Pose bisschen hin und her zupfen bis sie richtig steht.


tauchst du die Rutenspitze ein oder hälst du eher so viel wie möglich Schnur aus dem Wasser? Oder ganz anders?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich achte nur drauf dass sie nicht gespannt ist und die Pose sich frei bewegen kann wenn es beißt.


----------



## Thomas.

Sitze hier gerade am Rhein und komme nicht zum fischen weil ich für Kollege daci7 nur am kescher bin, ich wusste das ich zu was zu gebrauchen bin  







Ich habe eingepackt, kescher nur noch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was kescherst du denn da?
Ich sehe keine Fische?


----------



## Kneto

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist viel.
> Ich benutze zB niemals gestreckte Liftmontagen sondern lote penibel aus und lasse die Pose frei stehen(ohne straffe Schnur zur Rute).
> Dann reicht wenig aufliegendes Blei.
> 
> Edit: Petri Heil dir und deinem Kumpel.


Ich handhabe es ebenso wie es Professor Tinca beschreibt. Das aufliegende Hebeblei ist bei mir in der Regel zwischen 0,1-0,2g schwer und besteht aus nur einem Schrot.
Allerdings fische ich auch vorwiegend Ufernah (1-3m) und es hängt natürlich auch von der Posenwahl (Tragkraft) ab. Hier fische ich fast ausschließlich Waggler im englischen Stil (Onion).
Wenn ich auf größere Entfernungen fischen müsste würde es dafür natürlich auch wieder größere Waggler mit entsprechend höherer Tragkraft bedürfen. Diese lassen sich dann sicher nichtmit solch feinen Grammaturen aubleien.


----------



## glgl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was kescherst du denn da?
> Ich sehe keine Fische?


Die Frage stellte sich mir auch sofort...


----------



## Dace

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Petri Roland, wieviel wog der Karpfen denn?



Der Karpfen wog auf den Strich genau 35 Pfd.


Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was kescherst du denn da?
> Ich sehe keine Fische?


Abbruch- Futter alle. Bruder Thomas. hat für mich einen Schwarm Brassen gekeschert. Alle vom gleichen Format von knapp ü60. Wieder mal eine sehr entspannte Rheinangelei!













Groetjes
David


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was kescherst du denn da?
> Ich sehe keine Fische?


Dafür ist die Pose groß genug.


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> Abbruch- Futter alle. Bruder Thomas. hat für mich einen Schwarm Brassen gekeschert. Alle vom gleichen Format von knapp ü60. Wieder mal eine sehr entspannte Rheinangelei!
> Anhang anzeigen 413839
> Anhang anzeigen 413840
> Anhang anzeigen 413841
> Anhang anzeigen 413842
> 
> Groetjes
> David


Dickes Petri zu dem tollen Schwarm


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Abbruch- Futter alle. Bruder @Thomas. hat für mich einen Schwarm Brassen gekeschert. Alle vom gleichen Format von knapp ü60. Wieder mal eine sehr entspannte Rheinangelei!


jau, immerhin habe ich die größte Grundel gefangen und das wars


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> jau, immerhin habe ich die größte Grundel gefangen und das wars


Eine wahre Maschine - genauso dick wie lang


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Meine neue alte Rute hat einen geteilten Moosgummigriff - oder Duplon oder EVA oder wie auch immer. Und mir gefällts. Ist mal was anderes.
> Bin noch nicht mal sicher, ob das „Stück Rute” zwischen Vordergriff (mit Schiebrollenhaltern) und dem kurzen Knauf ganz hintem am Rutenende direkt Teil des Blanks ist oder nur eine Verlängerung aus irgendeinem Kunststoff (ein Foto vom kompletten Griff mache ich bei Gelegenheit).
> 
> Hatte als Plan-B-Rute wieder die alte Daiwa Matchman Leger mit und habe beim Knipsen glatt einen heftigen Biß versemmelt:
> Man sieht schön, wie die Sehne durch das Wasser schneidet. Als ich die Rute aufnahm war der Fische mit dem Mais abgedampft.


Zwei schöne Bilder, das untere ein echt klasse gelungener Snapshot! 

Das Glück ist mit dem Vielfotografierer ... 

Duplon mit Schieberingen und ermöglichter freier Tarierbarkeit ist einfach der 08/15-Angelprobierrutengriff, so sollten alle Ruten ausgeliefert werden.
Denn es billig und geht leicht wieder runter, viel leichter als Kork.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die Alternative Fakekork oder ähnliches entfernen, vielleicht noch einen neuen Rollenhalter und dann vernüftigen Kork und die Rute ist dann Top, wie gesagt wenn dann der Blank passt und nur der Griff Grütze ist.


Genau so ist es!


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Genossen Feinfischer...
Man möge es mir nachsehen, aber es fehlt momentan einfach an Zeit (Stipperplattform..), und zu berichten hab ich auch nix.. .
Natürlich hätte ich zu den letzten zehn Seiten so einiges zu sagen, zu fragen und zu loben.
Ihr wisst auch so, dass ich mit euch mitfieber und eure tollen Berichte genieße.
Ganz fettes Petri euch allen..!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Thomas. /daci7 !
Tolle messingfarbene Exemplare!


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Genossen Feinfischer...
> Man möge es mir nachsehen, aber es fehlt momentan einfach an Zeit (Stipperplattform..), und zu berichten hab ich auch nix.. .
> Natürlich hätte ich zu den letzten zehn Seiten so einiges zu sagen, zu fragen und zu loben.
> Ihr wisst auch so, dass ich mit euch mitfieber und eure tollen Berichte genieße.
> Ganz fettes Petri euch allen..!


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Zumindest haben Kochtopf und meiner Wenigkeit für morgen einen passenden Termin gefunden mal den Schlangendöbel an meinem Flüsschen nachzugehen. Ist ja schon mal besser als gar nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Thomas. schrieb:


> jau, immerhin habe ich die größte Grundel gefangen und das wars


Petri euch beiden und den anderen natürlich auch  

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Meine Güte, was für amtliche Bronze-Klopper, herzliches Petri an den Rhein, lieber daci7 . 
Und Dir natürlich auch ein Petri zur Moppel-Grundel, lieber Thomas. !


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend habe ich weiter Versuche mit der neuen alten Rute und auch mit der alten Daiwa-Carbon-Schwinge gestartet.

Die Aerocast 1010 wanderte samt 0,15er Maxima von der Kamasan zur Daiwa. Optisch nicht so total der Bringer, aber die Rolle läuft problemlos und paßt von Größe und „Kraft” her gut zur kurzen Schwingspitzrute.







An die Kamasan habe ich einen „Biomaster-Bastard” geklemmt - eine bis auf den leicht eierigen Lauf ganz schöne Biomaster 3000x mit dem Doppelkurbelgriff einer alten Perfection. An Mono kam BlackMagic Gold 0,17mm rauf, eine prima Universalschnur fürs leichte Grundangeln.
Evtl wechsele ich die für die Maxima, mal sehen.

An der Quivertiprute habe ich ne leichte Durchlaufmontage (Link Leger) gefischt und lose gefüttert. An der Schwinge habe ich aus der dünnen Hauptschnur ein Fixed Paternoster (aufgeschnittene Schlaufe) geknotet mit 12er Drennan Red Bream am Business-End und einem 10gr DS-Blei am kurzen Seitenarm.

Der Wind (Ostwind) kam mir genau auf die Nase, nun ja, irgendwas ist immer. An der Quivertiprute (beködert mit normalem Dosenmais) tat sich anfangs wenig, und auch an der Schwinge (als Hakenköder mußte testweise rot gefärbter und stark aromatisierter „Strawberry-Mais” von TimarMix herhalten) gab es keine Zupfer.

Nach einer Weile waren die Fische dann offenbar am Platz. Ob sie das lose gereichte Futter gelockt hatte oder es vorbeiziehende Fische dort hielt - keine Ahnung. An der leicht flußaufwärts und etwas weiter draußen gefischten Daiwa-Matchman-Leger biß es dann richtig gut, allerdings erst nach einem Wechsel von Strawberry-Mais auf Dosenmais. Die Bißanzeige war kein Problem, die Spitze der Swingtip ließ ich meist so um die 3cm ins wellige Wasser eintauchen.

Später begann es auch an der Quivertiprute zu beißen (diese fischte ich dichter an einem kleinen Seerosenfeld und nur dort hatte ich lose gefüttert).
Aber insgesamt war die Schwinge sowohl in der Anzahl der Bisse als auch bei der Bißausbeute deutlich überlegen. Warum weiß ich nicht.
Sicherheitshalber habe ich die Länge der „Enden” des Paternosters gemessen und notiert: 16cm vom Knoten bis zum Wirbel des DS-Bleis, 50cm bis zum Haken. Üblicherweise knüpfe ich die festen Seitenarmmontagen dieser Art etwas kürzer.
Absolut bewährt hat sich das etwas schwerere DS-Blei* - gegenüber etwas leichteren Bleien sehe ich aktuell nur Vorteile. Das Werfen (ich pendele die Montage nur raus) geht problemloser auch bei Wind, man hat schneller Kontakt nach dem Auswerfen beim Ablegen der Rute und verzieht den Köder nicht so leicht wie mit beispielsweise einem 3,5gr-Blei. Und die Bißanzeige hat wunderbar geklappt.

Nach vielen Plötz bis etwa 25cm, ner minimal größeren Güster und einem Juniorbrassen von etwa 35cm habe ich eingepackt. Einige spätere Bisse habe ich verpennt, weil ich wieder meine Augen nicht vom riesigen Starenschwarm lassen konnte.


*) wirklich angetan bin ich von den schwarzen „Drop Shot Weights” der Firma Zeck. Die sind unauffällig mattschwarz beschichtet und fast noch wichtiger: die Klemmwirbeldingens sind schnurfreundlicher als die meisten anderen dieser Klemmen, die zu gerne die Schnur zerschneiden anstatt sie zu halten.
Da hat man den etwas höheren Preis schnell wieder raus.


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle erfolgreichen unter euch, also die Brassen aus dem Rhein haben eine sehr schöne Farbe.
Ich muss mal sehen ob ich die nächsten Tage ans Wasser komme.
Ich werde ganz unruhig  wenn ich eure erfolge sehe .


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> *Optisch nicht so total der Bringer*, aber die Rolle läuft problemlos und paßt von Größe und „Kraft” her gut zur kurzen Schwingspitzrute.


so schlecht sieht die Rute auch nicht aus


----------



## geomas

So, jetzt gehts noch mal ans Wasser, hoffentlich ist „meine Stelle” noch frei. Am Start die TimarMix-Maissorten „Plum”, „Fruit Mix” und „Vanille”. 
Und drei Schwingspitzruten zur allgemeinen Verunsicherung der Badegäste und SUPaddler.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehts noch mal ans Wasser, hoffentlich ist „meine Stelle” noch frei. Am Start die TimarMix-Maissorten „Plum”, „Fruit Mix” und „Vanille”.
> Und drei Schwingspitzruten zur allgemeinen Verunsicherung der Badegäste und SUPaddler.


Viel Erfolg Georg. Ich bin mit Alex unükelig unterwegs. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

Wir waren heute Morgen auch am Teich nach dem Motto: Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.  
Haben bisschen gepietschert. Susanne mit ihrer Light Feederrute von HardCore Fishing und ich mit so einem kleinen Stock von Shimanski. Bei Susanne von Kleinfinger-Lang bis zu einem F1 Karpfen, der schon schön rumgetörnt hat an dem feinen Gerät. Ich habe auch Fisch gefangen, fast nur Brassen/Güstern in der Größe bis 25 cm. Als Futter hatten wir einen FeederMix von Zammataro (für Angelsport Grüppen gemischt) den ich mit einer ganzen Tüte Fischmehl Pellets gepimp habe. Selbst 14er Haken haben die Kleinen bis an den After geschluckt, man kann sich nur wundern wie die das machen.
An der kleinen Shimanski hatte ich die Ryobi Verum II 4500 Feeder angeschraubt mit 16er Maver River Stone. Auch wenn die Rolle keinen Rücklauf hat und auch nicht in einem freundlichen Mattschwarz daherkommt bin ich mit der Rolle sehr zufrieden. Sie macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck und es wackelt und schlackert nichts. Leider gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich die Rolle gekauft habe noch nicht die Größe 5500 und 8500. Gerne hätte ich für die Feederruten die größeren genommen. Aber vielleicht macht Susanne ja noch mal ihr Geldsäckl auf.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri dem Team Hoope! 
Hast Du, Heinz, tatsächlich Susanne Fischmehlpellets untergejubelt?? Gut zu hören, daß sich die Verum II gut macht. Und an der Shimanski machen ja 25er Brassen und Güstern sicher schon Betrieb. Mir gehts mit den „feinen leichten” Ruten jedenfalls so - Anhieb, ohh, jetzt das ist aber ein Großer und dann wundert man sich wenn ein 23er Plötz im Kescher zappelt ;-)


----------



## Tricast

Die Fischmehlpellets waren aber auch schon Uralt, haben aber noch gut gestunken. Die entscheidende Frage: In den Abfall oder Frau Hübner unterjubeln.
Alles was mit Fischmehl zu tun hat ist eine große Sauerei, laut Frau Hübner. Es soll ja auch tatsächlich Angler geben, die glauben das wird aus Fischabfällen hergestellt.
geomas : Aber Du könntest mir mal verraten was an so kleinen Rollen interessant ist. Wir haben ja die Shimanski Super X Match. Die gab es nur in der Größe 3000 und das finde ich schon zu klein für z.B Matchruten oder leichte Feederruten. Die Größe 4000 finde ich als Allrounder ideal für ein breites Spektrum von Winklepicker bis 80 gr. Feederrute.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ne 4000er Rolle an einer Winklepicker ist mir doch etwas zu groß, an leichten Ruten bis etwa 9ft finde ich ne 1000/2000er Größe meist passend, an 10ft-Ruten ist mir dann eine etwas größere Rolle lieber. Hat mit der Schnurfassung nichts zu tun, eher mit Kraft und Gewicht. Die Schnurfassung finde ich in den meisten Rollen ohenhin komplett unpassend üppig bemessen, da bist Du mit den Verums ja gut dran.
Die Super X Match kenne ich nicht, mir gefallen aber die flachen Spulen, die es für die alten Shimanos gab. 100m 0,18er reichen ja für fast alle Bereiche des leichten Friedfischangelns locker aus.





Bei etwas widrigen Bedingungen habe ich heute Abend erstmals drei Schwingen parallel im Einsatz gehabt - ich wollte verschiedene Maissorten gegeneinander ausspielen. Und das funktioniert mit vielen dicht nebeneinander gefischten Ruten eben am besten. Heute Abend kam „Vanille” bei den Plötz gut an.
Und klar: wenn es richtig gut gebissen hätte - na dann hätte ich mindestens eine der Ruten, vielleicht auch zwei, aus dem Rennen genommen.
Was nicht so gut klappte war die „Verwertung” der Bisse. Da hätte ich mit einer schnellen Picker wohl mehr draus machen können.
Auch zwei Barsche konnte ich landen, einer hatte regulär gebissen, der andere war beim Einkurbeln auf das Maiskorn gegangen.


----------



## Tricast

geomas : Die Super X Match, hat wie der Name schon sagt, eine flache Spule für 100 m 0,18 und eine 7:1 Übersetzung. 









						SHIMANO SUPER X 3000 Match
					

Werde meine Sammlung an Angelrollen, teilweise selten aufgeben.  Hier eine Kultrollenserie, die...,SHIMANO SUPER X 3000 Match in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Coesfeld




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Unsere habe aber keine Metall Abwurfkante, sind eine Generation älter.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Schönes Foto geomas 


Kleines Update mal von mir.

Letzten Sonntag war ich bei besten Wetter und Wasser (noch klar) auf Specimen Grundeltour unterwegs. Ja das böse Wort wider was keiner bei uns eigentlich so richtig hören will, "Grundel". Leider sind sie bei mir im Fluß schon seit 2017 angekommen und haben sich zum großen Glück nicht so vermehrt wie z.B. in der Donau da uns einfach die Steine dafür fehlen. An der Stelle wo ich jedoch gerne auf meine beliebten Flußfische losziehe liegen entsprechend viele dieser aus Steinplatten zerkleinerten Kalksteine wo sich diese Fischart sehr wohlfühlt. Was es jedoch erschwert diese Grundeln geziehlt zu fangen sind die vielen Lauben, kleine Aitel und Gründlinge + Barben + Nasen etc.  Aus diesen Grund habe ich über einen 16er Haken ca 5cm ein 1SSG gemacht was die Made sehr schnell auf den Grund bringt. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen kleinen Schwimmer montiert der nur zeigt wo die Montage ungefähr liegt. Gefischt habe ich damit jedoch rein auf Sicht im 50cm tiefen Wasser. Eines schon vorweg es war nicht ganz leicht die zu fangen und z.T. auch am Grund zu finden. Nach 3,5h hatte ich es dann geschafft 29 Schwarzmundgrundeln zu fangen wobei 3 Milchner dabei waren und 26 Rogner. Die Größen waren sehr unterschiedlich von 3x 10cm bis zu gängigen Größe von 7cm. 2 Stück waren richtig Dunkel bis schwarz wobei ich auch eine unter einen Stein schon gut 10 Minuten beangelte. erst als ich 2 Maden montierte und vor den Stein ablegte hat sies gleich beim ersten Mal genommen. Es war ein sehr nervenaufreibendes und doch interessantes Angeln wobei ich sagen muss es sind wider einige weniger die hier Ablaichen können.

Parallel zum Fischen hatte ich wider die Kamera etwa 15m flußauf im Wasser und hab die dort stehenden Fische gefilmt. Traumhafte Aufnahmen sind es geworden doch bis auf Lauben, paar Aitel und viele Nasen waren keine anderen Fischarten drauf.






Eine Nase auf den Aufnahmen kam mir sogar bekannt vor da sie ein deformiertes Rückrad vor der Schwanzflosse hatte.  Diesen Fisch hatte ich in den letzten Jahren schon das ein oder andere mal zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten gefangen.




So jetzt noch eines in eigener Sache da es immer mal wider zu verwechslungen zwischen Nase und Zährte kommt.

Wie ich gerne schreibe ist die Unterscheidung der Nase als Fischart sehr einfach und eig mit keiner anderen Art in Deutschland zu verwechseln.
Was sie von anderen Fischen unterscheidet ist nicht die wie der Name sagt "Nase" sondern das verhornte Maul das wie mit dem Messer geschnitten gerade ist.
Zudem ist es auch nicht vorstülpbar wie bei der Zährte (Rußnase). Wenn man die Fische zudem in flachen Wasser beobachtet kann man sogar sehen wie sie mit ihrem scharfkanntigen Maul auf Steinen oder Steinplatten die Algen abschaben und dabei regelrecht silbern blinken.


----------



## Dace

Petri zu deinem "Specimen-Grundel-Fang dawurzelsepp! Deine Taktik zum Fang der Grundeln ist in jedem Fall specimen-hunter-like! 



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Traumhafte Aufnahmen sind es geworden doch bis auf Lauben, paar Aitel und viele Nasen waren keine anderen Fischarten drauf.



Aufschlussreicher Bericht und wieder ein spannender Einblick in die Unterwasserwelt deiner Gewässer mit großartigen Unterwasseraufnahmen! 

Hier und da hört man auch von vereinzelten Fängen in unserer Gegend von Nasen. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, wie du schon anführst, ob es sich um Nasen oder Rußnasen handelt. Zährten habe ich viel in der Weser gefangen, da waren ein paar kapitale Exemplare dabei. Nasen, ob die Nase oder Zährten wären für mich in unserem Gewässer in jedem Fall eine Bereicherung.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Nase #

2 von denen hat daci7 auch am Rhein gefangen, hat er unterschlagen (und ein paar Brassen mehr)


----------



## geomas

dawurzelsepp - danke für den spannenden Bericht vom Grundelangeln auf Sicht und die interessanten Flußeinblicke. 

Die einzige Nase, die ich bislang zu Gesicht bekommen habe, ging Jason in GW an den Haken und hatte in etwas die Größe eines Durchnschnittsukeleis.

Tricast - ahh, danke - dann ist die Super X das High-Speed-Modell. Für mich nix, da bevorzuge ich eine langsamere Übersetzung des Getriebes.
Heute Abend werde ich wohl mal wieder mit der schnellen Balzer Edition Winklepicker los, da ist ne 1000er Perfection eine sehr passende Rolle.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. 
Ich glaube eher weniger das es sich bei diesem Fisch um eine Nase handelt sondern mehr um eine Zährte (Rußnase), sieht man auf dem Foto schön den Unterschied der Maulstellung. Nase hat zudem kein vorstülpbares Maul.

geomas 
Nasen in größen kleiner Rotaugen oder größerer  Lauben (10-15cm) sind nicht leicht zum unterscheiden da tue ich mich selbst schwer, das trifft auch auf Frauennerfling, Hasel und Rotauge zu.

Dace 
Danke fürs Kompliment. Leider waren das letzten Sonntag die letzten Aufnahmen unter der Wasseroberfläche denn seit Dienstag ist der Fluß grasgrün vor Algen.
Gestern abends war ich draußen zum Spinfischen und wusste nicht wirklich welche Farbe ich nehmen sollte, nichts war auffällig genug. Letzten Sonntag klare Sicht und gestern wie gesagt grasgrün mit Sichtweiten unter 5cm ? 
Zurück zur Nase. Die Nase ist bei uns durch Besatzmaßnahmen und Förderung des LFV ganzjährig gesperrt, Fänge müssen daher unverzüglich zurückgesetzt werden. Beifänge beim Aitelfischen mit der Semmelflocke gibt es jedoch immer mal wider uns lassen sich nicht ausschließen. Von der Größe her sind die meisten zwischen 40 bis knapp 50 cm und jeweils sehr kampfstark. 
Welchen Fisch ich dir eher empfehlen könnte wäre ein Frauennerfling, vorrausgesetzt er ist nicht geschont, kampfstärker wie eine Nase und Aitel und von der Größe her bis 50cm schon was außergewöhnlicher. Ich könnte mir fast vorstellen das euch von der SHG dieser Fisch noch in eurer Liste fehlt. Zu meinen Glück habe ich vom Verein zwei Zuflüsse wo beide dieser Fischarten noch vorkommen und stattliche Größen zu fangen sind.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> sondern mehr um eine Zährte (Rußnase)


Auch die Afterflosse sieht eher nach Zährte aus.

Bei den Nasen, die ich bisher gefangen habe, war die Afterflosse  kürzer und rot.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Frauennerfling, vorrausgesetzt er ist nicht geschont,


Da wäre in Bayern nur noch bis Jahresende Zeit. 

Ab 1.1.2023 m.W. dann ganzjährig geschont.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da wäre in Bayern nur noch bis Jahresende Zeit.
> 
> Ab 1.1.2023 m.W. dann ganzjährig geschont.


Nicht unbedingt wenn die Bestände nicht gefährdet sind. Da diese Fischart ursprünglich in der Donau und ihren Zuflüssem vorkommt macht ein Bayernweites verbot nur bedingt Sinn. Viele Verbote machen nur Sinn wenn vorher auch eine verlässliche Analyse gemacht wird. Diese fehlt mir leider immer öfter und so werden viele Sachen ein Schuß ins blaue ohne richtige Fakten zu haben. Es fängt ja schon damit an das viele diese Fischart nicht mal richtig bestimmen können geschweige denn einen unterschied von Rotauge zu Frauennerfling zu wissen. Man sieht es doch an der Nase recht schön. 
Von den unterschiedlichsten Grundeln mal ganz zu schweigen da hab ich selbst noch Bedarf. Frag doch einfach mal bei dir im Verein wer sicher einen Frauennerfling bestimmen kann und vergess dabei bitte nicht die Karpfen und Wallerspezis.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich wollte mit dem Beitrag jetzt eig nur uns allen einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben wieviel wir eig noch über Fischmerkmale aus unserer Fischerprüfung wissen also bitte lieber fishhawk nicht falsch verstehen und persönlich nehmen.
Viele fahren mit dem Auto/Fahrrad und kennen die Verkehrszeichen und beim angeln? 
Auch beim Angeln sollten wir ab und an mal wider ein Buch etc zur Hand nehmen und unser wissen über die Fische aktualisieren. Beim Thema Grundeln zB lese ich aktuell die beiden gehefte vom LFV oder auch zum Donaukaulbarsch und den unterschiedlichen Gründlinge hab ich noch einigen Handlungsbedarf.

Das Leben ist ein ständiges lernen die Frage ist nur ob wir das auch wollen!


----------



## geomas

Die Stare waren wieder da und sorgten erneut für Ablenkung beim Angeln.

Heute war ich mit der feinen und „schnellen” Balzer Editions Picker am Fluß nebenan. 





Wie üblich mit ner 1000er Perfection und 3lb Maxima drauf. Daran werde ich wohl auch nix mehr ändern, das hat sich so bewährt. 
Ganz evtl. gehe ich für den Winter mit der Schnurstärke noch ne Nummer runter, das würde von der Rutenaktion her auch noch gut passen.

Die Einwerfen von Pellets habe ich mir geklemmt, aber lose etwas Dosenmais und ein paar 20mm-Kugeln Liquibread aus dem Ballmaker gefüttert.
Der erste Wurf brachte gleich einen gut 20er Plötz, ihm sollten weitere Artgenossen bis etwa 25cm folgen. Auf testweise angebotenes Breadpunch bissen die kleinsten Rotaugen, Grund genug zum Wechsel zurück zum Mais.

Einen Brassen von knapp 40cm gab es noch und einige „langsam herumgezogene Feedertips”, die ich im Nachhinein als „bessere Schnurschwimmer” deuten möchte, da der Anhieb jeweils ins Nirvana ging und der Mais okay war.
Aus einem Nieselregen wurde ein leichter Dauer-Sommerregen und nach ner ganzen Weile hab ich dann zusammengepackt.


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Petri zu deinem "Specimen-Grundel-Fang @dawurzelsepp! Deine Taktik zum Fang der Grundeln ist in jedem Fall specimen-hunter-like!



Was soll man da mehr zu schreiben, das war perfektes Zielfisch angeln, auch wenn es nur Grundeln waren 
und schön das sie raus sind



geomas schrieb:


> Die Stare waren wieder da und sorgten erneut für Ablenkung beim Angeln.
> 
> Heute war ich mit der feinen und „schnellen” Balzer Editions Picker am Fluß nebenan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wie üblich mit ner 1000er Perfection und 3lb Maxima drauf. Daran werde ich wohl auch nix mehr ändern, das hat sich so bewährt.
> Ganz evtl. gehe ich für den Winter mit der Schnurstärke noch ne Nummer runter, das würde von der Rutenaktion her auch noch gut passen.
> 
> Die Einwerfen von Pellets habe ich mir geklemmt, aber lose etwas Dosenmais und ein paar 20mm-Kugeln Liquibread aus dem Ballmaker gefüttert.
> Der erste Wurf brachte gleich einen gut 20er Plötz, ihm sollten weitere Artgenossen bis etwa 25cm folgen. Auf testweise angebotenes Breadpunch bissen die kleinsten Rotaugen, Grund genug zum Wechsel zurück zum Mais.
> 
> Einen Brassen von knapp 40cm gab es noch und einige „langsam herumgezogene Feedertips”, die ich im Nachhinein als „bessere Schnurschwimmer” deuten möchte, da der Anhieb jeweils ins Nirvana ging und der Mais okay war.
> Aus einem Nieselregen wurde ein leichter Dauer-Sommerregen und nach ner ganzen Weile hab ich dann zusammengepackt.



Petri Heil geomas, da hast ja eine superschöne Pickerkombo  leichter Nieselregen und dann unter den Schirm und auch noch Fische rauszuppeln... man ich bin zuwenig am Wasser.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Stippen fetzt!


----------



## seatrout61

Gestern gab es eine Brasse bei mir...Standardgröße +/-40cm, also nix besonderes und eher "klein"...bemerkenswert fand ich aber die für Karpfen vorgesehene Ködergröße, die die Gute inhaliert hat...Schneemann 20mm Boilie und 15mm PopUp, an der "Verbindungsstelle" beide etwas abgeflacht...macht dann immer noch einen 20x30mm Happen...sauber und Lehrbuchmäßig gehakt.

Ist das (kleiner Fisch/großer Köder) bemerkenswert oder eher normal?

Heute hats geregnet, habe dann Angeln ausfallen lassen...morgen gehts weiter 28°C sonnig.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Stippen fetzt!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, steht bei mir auch an.

Bei mir hat sich Gerätetechnisch auch was getan, Freitag ist endlich meine neue alte Matchrute eingetrudelt plus zwei neue alten DAM CD 125.

Hier die Silstar 420 Match  







Ein wirklich feines Rütchen ich hab mal gemessen wie dick, eh dünn das gute Stück ist.
Oberhalb Griff 13,5 mm Ende Handteil an der Steckverbindung 11,1mm
Mittelteil an der Übersteckverbindung 12,5mm und an der Steckverbindung zum Spitzenteil 6,5mm
Spitzenteil an der Übersteckverbindung 7,8mm und am Spitzenring 1,0mm 







Das Gewicht von dem guten Stück beträgt 230gr, eine schöne leichte Matchrute







und hier mit Rolle (noch die alte Schnur drauf) aber schon neu geölt und gefettet, Gewicht liegt ann bei 475gr.                                       
Hier die beiden Rollen nach der Wartung bei der einen waren zwei verschiedene Schnüre drauf und bei der anderen 5 verschiedene Schnüre mit jeweils einen Streifen Tesafilm dazwischen 








Die Wartung mit neuem Öl und Fett war dringend nötig jetzt laufen sie gleich wieder viel besser, teilweise sind sie schon trocken gelaufen.
Bevor ich es vergeß die Rollen werden noch mit je zwei Kugellagern aufgehübscht.
Wenn ihr euch fragt warum 2 eine ist für meinen Silstar Dia Flex Multipicker und warum "alte" Rolle na die paßt Optisch doch viel besser als was modernes.


Nu sitz ich aber in der Zwickmühle wo werde ich das gute Stück einfischen zwei Plätze habe ich mir ausgeguckt

Der Erste Platz liegt bei mir am Fluß (zur Zeit minimalste Strömung) ca.25m-30m breit,am eigenen Ufer Schlamm der sich rund 7m in den Fluß erstreckt dann bis zu 1,6m Tief und fester Sandgrund alles recht eben.

Der zweite Platz liegt am See da durch den momentanen Wasserstand eine Sandbank trocken gefallen ist ergibt sich die Möglichkeit dort zu fischen.
Das Wasser fällt dort auf einer Länge von 16m von Null auf 2m ab, bei 2m gibt es eine Kante auf 3m leider aber auch viel Schlamm ca.50cm liegen dort also doch nur 2,5m Wassertiefe.
Der Grund ist fester Sand, nur im Tiefen bei 3m liegt weicher Schlamm.

Erhoffen tu ich mir bei beiden Plätzen Rotaugen, Güstern, Brassen und vielleicht Karpfen, das sind die Hauptfische.

Zur Info der Fluß mit der ersten Stelle mündet in den See mit der zweiten Stelle, Entfernung dazwischen ca.400m
erreichbar sind beide Stellen gleich gut


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ist das (kleiner Fisch/großer Köder) bemerkenswert oder eher normal?



Ich hatte auch schon auf zwei 20er Boillies 40er Brassen, wenn die die Boillies für fressbar halten wird solnge versucht bis sie irgendwann hängen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Kanten

geomas schrieb:


> Stippen fetzt!


Wo stippt ihr so? Habe mir ja eine Stippe gekauft, aber noch nie richtig eingesetzt.  Am Fluß (wofür ich sie eigentlich gekauft hatte) stelle sich vor Ort raus, das das dort nicht wirklich klappt und ich bin bei der Spinnrute+Wasserkugel-Kombie gelandet. 

Stippt ihr eher an Seen, Kanälen oder Flüssen?


----------



## Tricast

Menemen schrieb:


> Wo stippt ihr so? Habe mir ja eine Stippe gekauft, aber noch nie richtig eingesetzt.  Am Fluß (wofür ich sie eigentlich gekauft hatte) stelle sich vor Ort raus, das das dort nicht wirklich klappt und ich bin bei der Spinnrute+Wasserkugel-Kombie gelandet.
> 
> Stippt ihr eher an Seen, Kanälen oder Flüssen?


Hier stellt sich die Frage was Du/Ihr unter Stippen versteht? Welche Ruten wofür?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kanten

Tricast schrieb:


> Hier stellt sich die Frage was Du/Ihr unter Stippen versteht? Welche Ruten wofür?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Also ich hatte das jetzt ganz klassisch verstanden. Also mit der Stipprute ohne Rolle auf kleinere Weißfische. So wie die Jungs hier: https://www.asv92.de/images/P1130745.JPG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Man kann sich das Leben ohne jede Rolle auch kompliziert machen, zurück in die Steinzeit.

Für echtes Wettkampfangeln und exzessive Vorbereitungen und Gerüstbau und Aufbaumannschaft usw. mag das ja zweckdienlich sein, d'accord.
Ein Universalangler ist zusammen mit kleiner leichter Rolle jedoch immer besser aufgestellt.
Und dann sind da auch noch meine Drilllieblinge, die Karpfen und andere große Specimen.


----------



## Kanten

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man kann sich das Leben ohne jede Rolle auch kompliziert machen, zurück in die Steinzeit.


Ich will halt alles mal ausprobieren.  Meine Stippe war mitsamt Fertigangeln gerade mal 20€, halt zum probieren. Aber es sieht schon spaßig aus in de Youtube Videos, kein Abtreiben der Pose mehr, einfach ausziehen und gut ist.

Und meine Hoffnung ist dass es nicht mehr ganz so viel Getüddel gibt mit den Jungs. Wenn ich mit denen unterwegs bin tüddel und neubaue ich 3 von 4 Angelstunden...


----------



## Astacus74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man kann sich das Leben ohne jede Rolle auch kompliziert machen, zurück in die Steinzeit.



Naja so mal einfach zum Köfi stippen und zum Anfang und üben da ist das schon das Gerät der Wahl.



Menemen schrieb:


> Ich will halt alles mal ausprobieren.



Nur zu   



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für echtes Wettkampfangeln und exzessive Vorbereitungen und Gerüstbau und Aufbaumannschaft usw. mag das ja zweckdienlich sein



Das war und wird nie mein bestreben sein das geht mir dann doch zu weit



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Universalangler ist zusammen mit kleiner leichter Rolle jedoch immer besser aufgestellt.
> Und dann sind da auch noch meine Drilllieblinge, die Karpfen und andere große Specimen.



Deswegen eine schöne Match oder Bolo je was man braucht



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Also ich stippe immer und überall. 

Ganz klassisch mit Pose und Wurm (oder Made oder....) am liebsten in Gewässern mit wenig oder ohne Strömung. 
Oder eben mit angepasster Montage auf Grund. Das Angeln ohne Rolle hat durchaus ein paar Vorteile, die Reduktion auf das Wesentliche ist einer davon - keine Rolle, keine Tüddel.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und dann sind da auch noch meine Drilllieblinge, die Karpfen und andere große Specimen.





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Deswegen eine schöne Match oder Bolo je was man braucht


ich glaube Nordi meint damit nicht so ein Kochtopfkarpfen von 1-3kg, fürs gezielte Karpfen fischen ist eine Match(klassische mit wg. bis max.20gr) völlig ungeeignet, von Bolos habe ich keine Ahnung ich besitze zwar eine die hat sogar ein wg. von 60gr. aber das ist schon ehr eine leichte Stellfisch als Bolo


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Also ich stippe immer und überall.



Ich hab ja auch immer hunger, aber wie wär es mal mit Tunken ? Tunken tut man seine Wurst in den Senf   

@Toppic : Ich habe bisher nur auf Köderfisch gestippt, auf größere Fische würde ich mich damit nicht trauen...


----------



## yukonjack

Mescalero schrieb:


> Also ich stippe immer und überall.
> 
> Ganz klassisch mit Pose und Wurm (oder Made oder....) am liebsten in Gewässern mit wenig oder ohne Strömung.
> Oder eben mit angepasster Montage auf Grund. Das Angeln ohne Rolle hat durchaus ein paar Vorteile, die Reduktion auf das Wesentliche ist einer davon - keine Rolle, keine Tüddel.


Das glaubst du doch selber nicht . Wenn sich so ein kleines Häklein plötzlich unter ganz wenig Zug vom Grashalm löst und auf dich zugeschossen kommt und du wild mit der Stippe versuchst die Flugrichtung zu verändern und der ganze Mist im überhängenden Ast landet, ja, dann kannst du neu aufbauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich sehe primär für universelles und dabei besonders (spaßbringendes/sorgloses) effektiv befriedigendes Posenfriedfischen
a) die schwerere Matchrute (Carp-Match, nicht die leicht+sanft-optimierte Ukelei-Wettkampfrute-Match) mit ordentlich Durchmesser unten rum in 13ft 14ft 15ft,
b) noch besser die unten rum kräftige Tele Bolo mit Längen ab 5m.

Bei Dace konnte man die letzte Zeit bei seinen Fängen gut sehen, dass sogar viel ältere Rutenblankmaterialien den ganzen Fischgrößenbereich bei guter Verpaarung der Combo und eingeübter Gewöhnung des Anglers abdecken können.
Ich bin ja nun eher der Carbonjunkie.
Die älteren Korea-Carbon Match-Ruten mit starken Handteilen spielen mit 10Pfd Karpfen genauso wie mit Rotaugen, eher macht da schon eine kleine Rolle wie 1000 oder 030 Probleme für die meist dünne Schnur, eine ausgewachsenere 4000 oder 040 erweitert den Spaßbereich gleich mal ungemein.
Und die Allerbest-Carbon-starken 6m Bolos, ob meine erste von schon 1986 oder dann 2019 ff., kennen als Rutenkomponente sowieso keine echten Limits an Friedfisch.
Wenn ich diesen stärkeren Ruten in superleicht habe und die spaßig mit sensiblen Spitzen führen kann, da brauche ich allermeist nichts anderes.

Mit der Pose direkt geführt hat man im Unterschied zum Ansitzen nicht so das Problem, wo Fisch unbemerkt rumnuckelt, beißt, sich hakt und losstürmt und wertvolle Sekunden auf ein Hindernis losgeht, bevor man effektiv eingreifen kann.
Insofern kann ich den mit der möglichst langen Posenrute sofort bzw. viel eher stoppen und sogar hochzwingen (versuchen).
Plus: ich habe Rollenschnurreserve und tolle Bremse.
Beim Ansitzen und dazu noch Grundangeln muss ich stärker und mit mehr Vorsicht/Reserve montieren, je extensiver die Aufsicht, umso mehr.


----------



## geomas

Menemen schrieb:


> Wo stippt ihr so? Habe mir ja eine Stippe gekauft, aber noch nie richtig eingesetzt.  Am Fluß (wofür ich sie eigentlich gekauft hatte) stelle sich vor Ort raus, das das dort nicht wirklich klappt und ich bin bei der Spinnrute+Wasserkugel-Kombie gelandet.
> 
> Stippt ihr eher an Seen, Kanälen oder Flüssen?



Also meist stippe ich im Küstengewässer.

Und das ist kein Scherz - der Fluß in der Nachbarschaft („Hausgewässer”) ist offiziell Küstengewässer. Er fließt hier träge. 
Auch in Teichen, Seen, Gräben, Kanälen (davon hätte ich gerne welche hier) läßt es sich meiner Meinung nach prima stippen.
Hängt eben immer von der Ufervegetation und anderen Umständen ab, ob die Stipperei sinnvoll ist oder eher nicht.

Mittlerweile sehe ich die Begriffsdiskussion zum Thema „Stippen” auch lockerer. Ich betreibe meist die Lang/Lang-Angelei mit Teleskopruten („Whip”) und für mich ist das jetzt auch einfach mal „Stippen”. Auch wenn die Großmeister der rollenlosen Angelei protestieren mögen, mir ist das jetzt einfach WUMPE ;-)


----------



## Kanten

geomas schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sehe ich die Begriffsdiskussion zum Thema „Stippen” auch lockerer. Ich betreibe meist die Lang/Lang-Angelei mit Teleskopruten („Whip”) und für mich ist das jetzt auch einfach mal „Stippen”. Auch wenn die Großmeister der rollenlosen Angelei protestieren mögen, mir ist das jetzt einfach WUMPE ;-)


Wollte jetzt auch keine Diskussion darüber los treten, hatte gedacht der Begriff ist so definiert. Falls es mir Spaß macht würde ich vielleicht auch in eine 4,50m Match-Rute oder vergleichbar investieren. Mal schauen (müsste mich dann aber mehr informieren). Muss glaube ich einfach mehr von unseren Gewässern ablaufen. Wer den Klub Braunschweiger Fischer kennt, weiß das es uns vielleicht an anderen Dingen mangelt, aber Gewässer haben wir en masse.  Die meisten aber schon mit eher schmalen Wegen und dahinter Gestrüpp, sowie eher schmaleren Angelstellen. Der Mittellandkanal ließe sich glaube ich gut bestippen, aber da sind halt die Grundeln. Da angle ich mit kleinem Köder dann doch lieber etwas weiter draußen wenn ich keine Grundeln will (die bekomme ich natürlich trotzdem, aber immerhin nicht 5 in 5 Minuten).


----------



## Mescalero

Ergänzung: ich hatte die Definition "Stippen" ähnlich aufgefasst wie geomas. Also Telerute mit Schnur- gleich Rutenlänge (so ungefähr) und fertig. Dem wettkampfmäßigen Hantieren mit 10m-Ruten und Gummizug kann ich auch nichts abgewinnen und wüsste auch nicht so recht, was da die Pluspunkte sind. 

So, jetzt noch ein paar niedere Tätigkeiten im Haushalt und dann geht es an den Bach zum Stippen.


----------



## geomas

Menemen - ich meinte Dich nicht mit dem Begriffswirrwarr. Vermutlich meinen 90% der Personen, die angeln oder mal geangelt habe mit „Stippen” die Angelei zur Hand mit langer Schnur.

Viele Spaß mit den „Whips”, liebe Ükel.


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich glaube Nordi meint damit nicht so ein Kochtopfkarpfen von 1-3kg, fürs gezielte Karpfen fischen ist eine Match(klassische mit wg. bis max.20gr) völlig ungeeignet



Gezielt nein das wär mir zu heiß aber wenn du deinen Platz gefüttert hast dann kann es durchaus passieren das da mal ein Karpfen hängenbleibt, dann stehen die Chancen bei einer Match oder Bolo um längen besser als wenn da nur ein Stück Schnur mit einem Gummi dran ist.
Auch wenn das auf Satzkarpfen toll klappen soll mir ist das nichts

Gezielt auf Karpfen da habe ich dann doch stärkeres Gerät. 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Kanten

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Gezielt nein das wär mir zu heiß aber wenn du deinen Platz gefüttert hast dann kann es durchaus passieren das da mal ein Karpfen hängenbleibt, dann stehen die Chancen bei einer Match oder Bolo um längen besser als wenn da nur ein Stück Schnur mit einem Gummi dran ist.


Wenn ich auf so einen kleinen Haken einen guten Fisch dran hatte ist mir der Haken zu 50% eh aufgebogen. Hätte das gleiche beim Stippen erwartet.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ergänzung: ich hatte die Definition "Stippen" ähnlich aufgefasst wie geomas. Also Telerute mit Schnur- gleich Rutenlänge (so ungefähr) und fertig. Dem wettkampfmäßigen Hantieren mit 10m-Ruten und Gummizug kann ich auch nichts abgewinnen und wüsste auch nicht so recht, was da die Pluspunkte sind.


Die Pluspunkte der "Kopfrute" (Übrigens bis 16 m und offiziell 13m bei Herren und 10 m bei Damen) sind das Führen der Pose unter der Rutenspitze. Zwischen Pose und Rutenspitze sind ja nur ca. 1m Schnur. Und ich kann die Pose auch in der Strömung in der Spur halten. Bei einer Whip (Telestippe) ist das sehr schwierig. Bei Wind entgegen der Fließrichtung kann man die Schnur hochhalten und somit wird der Trieb gebremst und die Pose bleibt länger in der Spur. (Idealerweise auch beim Boloangeln). Also, alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Menemen schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf so einen kleinen Haken einen guten Fisch dran hatte ist mir der Haken zu 50% eh aufgebogen. Hätte das gleiche beim Stippen erwartet.



Es gibt so viele Hakentypen und Fabrikate, aus gutem Grunde.
Es lohnt sich da genauer zu gucken, und noch besser ein Ausprobieren der selbstgeknüpperten Vorfächer, gebunden gekaufte kleine Haken ist sowieso fraglich.
Als ich die 2kg am 0.14mm Vorfach im Kleinserientest fast immer erreicht und das am Haken eingehängte Wassereimerchen hochheben konnte, klappte es auch mit den größeren Fischen.  
Das muss man sich erstmal erarbeiten und verdienen.

Wenn man nicht einen Angellehrer hat, der das für einen alles tut bzw. zum Einstieg und Anfangserfolge getan hat ...

Dazu gehört als Satzspielpartner auch noch eine einwandfreie größere Rolle, Verwindungsfrei und Superbremse (idealerweise Rollentyp Nähmaschine Metallblock), nur sowas kann im Zusammenspiel von:
starkes *qualifiziertes* Hakenvorfach + stärkere Hauptschnur + lange Rute mit hohen Aktionsradius und Stehfestigkeit + quasi toleranzlose Rollenbremse (je feinere Schnurkomponente - je doller die Bremse)  den überstarken Fisch bändigen helfen.

Mit der 6m langen Rute am mittleren Fluss sogar mitten im Pfeilrosenteppich, wo man mit einer starken 12ft Carp-Rute den Fisch leicht verlieren täte.

Es kommt also schon auf vieles an, primär auf die Gegebenheit am bzw. im Angelwasser. 

Und wieviel Aufwand man vorbereitend treiben will (u. kann, zeitlich kann), denn man kann auch alternativ z.B. eine 0,18mm Schnur durchgebunden fischen, mit vorsorglich höherer Tragkraft, die Haken etwas stärker wählen, hat etwas weniger Bisse (die dicken?), und alles ist sehr einfach und schlicht.


----------



## geomas

Zu den Haken: ich angele ja viel mit feinen Haken und dünnen Schnüren. Im Wasser/am Fisch biegt mir kaum ein Haken auf, da hält fast immer auch richtig dünne Mono. 
Wo es dann aufgebogene oder auch mal gebrochene Haken sowie durchgefetzte Vorfächer gibt ist im Kescher. Da fällt die Dehnung der Schnur weg und die Ab-Federung durch die Rute und ratzbatz ist der Haken aufgebogen, wenn der Fisch im Netz schlägt. 
Hatte ich verschiedentlich mit etwas größeren Brassen und Alanden (und mit Karpfen auch).


----------



## Kanten

Danke an alle Stippfisch Diskutanten. Hab mir gerade noch mal ein paar Videos zum Thema angesehen. Mir war gar nicht bewusst dass zwischen Whip und Kopfruten so ein relevanter Unterschied ist.

Mit den Haken muss ich mich auch irgendwann mal mehr beschäftigen. Kaufe die fertig gebunden und nur Markenware. Schaue dass Schnurstärke und Hakendicke/-größe/-form zur angestrebten Angelei passt und das war es für mich bisher. Mal sehen ob ich da irgendwann tiefer einsteigen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Inzwischen gibt es Haken ja in solcher Form und Vielfalt mit den verschiedensten Sxhnurstärken dran, dass ich kaum noch selbst binde.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn das kleine Wort "kaum" nicht wäre. Aber für o8/15 reichen die fertigen Vorfächer alle Tage. Aber: Selber knüppern ist einfach noch mal eine Ecke billiger und man kann es abends bei Glotzen gut erledigen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## yukonjack

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn das kleine Wort "kaum" nicht wäre. Aber für o8/15 reichen die fertigen Vorfächer alle Tage. Aber: Selber knüppern ist einfach noch mal eine Ecke billiger und man kann es abends bei Glotzen gut erledigen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


...und dann die runtergefallenen Haken vom Teppich und Soffa schön mit nem Magneten wieder (suchen) aufsammeln.


----------



## Minimax

yukonjack schrieb:


> ...und dann die runtergefallenen Haken vom Teppich und Soffa schön mit nem Magneten wieder (suchen) aufsammeln.


Ich sammel die immer mit den Socken auf. Sie machen sich dann kurze Zeit später bemerkbar, wenn ich auf einem langen Fußweg bin, oder gerne auch mal während Sitzungen und Präsentationen auf Maloche.


----------



## yukonjack

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sammel die immer mit den Socken auf. Sie machen sich dann kurze Zeit später bemerkbar, wenn ich auf einem langen Fußweg bin, oder gerne auch mal während Sitzungen und Präsentationen auf Maloche.


Ja, da findet man die Dinger wieder oder in der Waschmaschine. Böse kann es enden wenn Haustiere vorhanden sind.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
aus meiner Praxis kann ich berichten, das die kleinsten Haken die ich verwende- und dann natürlich mit Maden/Castern- folgende Modelle sind:
Einerseits die kurzschenkligen Drennan Carbon Feeder #14. Sie fallen sehr klein aus, ich würd sie eher als 16er ansehen. Sie sind übrigens rock-hard. Ich verwende sie fürs Grundangeln bzw. Körbchenangelei, wo berechtigte Hoffnung auf Brassen oder Satzis besteht.
Andererseits die feinen und langschenkligen Gamakatsu Madenhaken* in 16. Die sind gut für ne Made oder zwei und sind fein genug für eine entsprechende Posenmontage.

Ich Binde die og. Modelle an 14er-18er, je nachdem was grad auf der Rolle ist. 18er ist bei den kleinen Madenhaken schon grenzwertig.

Ich denke, die Wahl des Hakens wird einerseits vom Köder beeinflusst, andererseits vom Zielfisch. Mit den beiden kleinen Genannten Modellen kann ich einen breiten Bereich für kleine Köder abdecken. Noch kleinere Hakenmodelle sehe ich eher als Spezialisten/Wettkampfgerät,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Fertigvorfächer habe ich meistens dabei und nutze sie dann und wann auch gerne*. Aber irgendwie vertraue ich den selbst gebundenen Vorfächern mehr. Ein riesiges Plus ist die freie Kombinierbarkeit von beliebigen Schnüren und Hakenmodellen.
Das Binde erledige ich mittlerweile fast ausschließlich direkt am Wasser und ohne Hakenbindedingens. Wenn sich die Haken gut greifen lassen klappt das auch mit 18er Eisen, je nach Modell und meiner Tagesform auch mit noch kleineren. 




*) Haarvorfächer mit sehr kleinen Haken kriege ich nicht so gut hin wie gute gekaufte Vorfächer.


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibt es Haken ja in solcher Form und Vielfalt mit den verschiedensten Sxhnurstärken dran, dass ich kaum noch selbst binde.



Ich habe bislang noch nie selber gebunden außer Karpfen-, Aal- und Raubfischvorfächer alles was an Match, Bolo oder Stippe kommt kaufe ich fertig und bin bislag ganz gut damit gefahren.



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nu sitz ich aber in der Zwickmühle wo werde ich das gute Stück einfischen zwei Plätze habe ich mir ausgeguckt
> 
> Der Erste Platz liegt bei mir am Fluß (zur Zeit minimalste Strömung) ca.25m-30m breit,am eigenen Ufer Schlamm der sich rund 7m in den Fluß erstreckt dann bis zu 1,6m Tief und fester Sandgrund alles recht eben.
> 
> Der zweite Platz liegt am See da durch den momentanen Wasserstand eine Sandbank trocken gefallen ist ergibt sich die Möglichkeit dort zu fischen.
> Das Wasser fällt dort auf einer Länge von 16m von Null auf 2m ab, bei 2m gibt es eine Kante auf 3m leider aber auch viel Schlamm ca.50cm liegen dort also doch nur 2,5m Wassertiefe.
> Der Grund ist fester Sand, nur im Tiefen bei 3m liegt weicher Schlamm.
> 
> Erhoffen tu ich mir bei beiden Plätzen Rotaugen, Güstern, Brassen und vielleicht Karpfen, das sind die Hauptfische.
> 
> Zur Info der Fluß mit der ersten Stelle mündet in den See mit der zweiten Stelle, Entfernung dazwischen ca.400m
> erreichbar sind beide Stellen gleich gut



Ich war heute abend noch mal mit dem Boot los und habe mir meine beiden Stellen angeschaut,
der Fluß präsentiert sich zur Zeit mit einer Menge Mähgut/Dreck
(die haben oberhalb mal wieder den Fluß ausgemäht)  das heißt das bei der momentanen Strömung (tendiert fast zu Null) der Dreck noch ein paar Tage hier rumdümpelt und was das heißt mit einer feinen Match zu fischen brauch ich glaube nicht weiter erklären...

Die Stelle im See präsentierte sich mir heute sehr einladend, war zwar von Aalanglern besetzt aber ein nettes Gespräch brachte Klarheit Zitat "Diese blöden Brassen und Güstern fressen uns die Würmer ab" na wenn das man nicht das Zünglein an der Waage ist. 
Nu hoffe ich mal das die Fische Sonntag auch mitspielen, die Aalangler hatten welche bis 55cm leider wird das vor Sonntag nichts morgen ist das aufjeden fall zu heiß, Freitag und Samstag muß ich zu Hause was machen...
also Sonntag um 0630 am Wasser dann sollte das laufen


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

In den vergangenen Tagen war ich öfters am Wasser.
Nach eher mäßig erfolgreichen Versuchen mit „Doppelkorn” an der Grundrute...






2 Korn „Fruit Mix” am 8er Fine Feeder, für meine Verhältnisse ein grobes Eisen

... habe ich dann die Stippe entstaubt. Wegen des teilweise böigen Windes wollte ich nicht überfein starten und habe es mit einer 2,5gr-Pose versucht.





Die tragende und gut sichtbare Spitze war mir wichtig. Diese Pose hat sich gut gemacht.
Neben Plötz, Güstern und Ukelei gab es mal wieder ne schöne Rotfeder. Breadpunch brachte meist schneller Bisse, Mais die größeren Fische.
Als Haken habe ich an der Stippe ausschließlich einen 16er Gamakatsu LS-2210 benutzt, an 2,1lb Bayer Perlon. Der 16er LS-2210 fällt recht groß aus.

Heute wollte ich mal wieder zu den Giebeln, aber der Teich war leider stark verkrautet:





Nach der Arbeit war ich dann noch am Fluß nebenan, benutzt habe ich eine „Brassenpose” der Weltmarke Kogha.





Der tragende Gnubbel an der Antenne scheint echt was zu bringen. Ausgebleit habe ich sie recht grob mit einem Nr.1-Schrot als Bißanzeigeschrot etwa 8-10cm über dem Haken, der Rest auf der Hauptschnur als Bulk. Das hat auch gut funktioniert. Neben Plötz gab es zwei Brassen.





Und generell ist es einfach schön am Wasser. Das war heute direkt nach Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,

Vorfächer
bis vor drei jahren habe ich nur auf selber gebundene Vorfächer gesetzt, bis ich aus zufall die Vorfächer von Browning getestet haeb und seither nutze ich sie! 
Gut, muss auch zugeben, dass ich mitterweile eine Brille beim Angeln dabei haben müsste ... 

Angeln
heute war ich mal eine Stunde bei mir am Teich. Zuerst eine halbe Stunde gebadet und anschließend eine Std. die angeln ausgelegt und zu meiner überraschung, habe ich keinen fisch gefangen... . 
so ist das Angeln.

nosta


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas , ganz starke Fotos!

Ich war am Bach aber die einzige schattige Stelle weit und breit war nicht zu beangeln, weil Mr. Biber zwanzig Meter unterhalb einen neuen Damm fertiggestellt hat, sich das Wasser staute und die Oberfläche mit einer dicken Schicht Schmodder, Dreck und Laub bedeckt war. An einem anderen Abschnitt gab es zwar Döbel- und Ukeleiaktivität (und Karpfen) aber der Planet knallte unbarmherzig rein und ich habe es kaum eine Stunde ausgehalten. Nachdem ein alter Zausel auf einem restaurierten Kreidler Mofa mir Schwarzangelei unterstellte und mit den "Bullen" drohte, deutete ich das als Zeichen zum Aufhören. Resultat: ein Ukel.

Der Zausel hätte mich übrigens in Ruhe gelassen, wenn ich mit einer ganz normalen Spinn- oder Matchrute gesessen hätte. Ich hatte aber eine 1,20 kurze Tanagostippe dabei und so dachte er (hat er selbst gesagt), mit so einer kleinen Rute....das muss ein Schwarzangler sein. Um des Friedens willen zeigte ich ihm meine Papiere und er entschuldigte sich umständlich und vielfältig.

#hakenbinden
Ich bin dazu übergegangen, direkt am Wasser zu binden. Genau die Haken-Schnurkombi, die ich in dem Moment brauche. Fertige Vorfächer benutze ich nicht, dafür einen Stonfo Hakenbinder für die Plättchenhaken. Notfalls ginge es auch ohne aber das ist bei kleinen Haken schon eine ziemliche Fummelei. Ohne Lesebrille geht dabei überhaupt nichts mehr, außer ich binde 1er Haken für Breitmauldöbel.


----------



## Finke20

geomas schrieb:


> mäßig erfolgreichen Versuchen mit „Doppelkorn”



Moin geomas, wie viel hast du denn ins Wasser geschüttet , das Zeugs verdünnt sich doch so stark.

Ja zu Thema Haken binden, also ich binde ca. 95% meiner Haken selbst. Sollte er dann mal nicht halten, brauch ich keinem die Schuld geben.

Ach ja fast vergessen. Natürlich an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind, ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> In den vergangenen Tagen war ich öfters am Wasser.
> Nach eher mäßig erfolgreichen Versuchen mit „Doppelkorn” an der Grundrute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Korn „Fruit Mix” am 8er Fine Feeder, für meine Verhältnisse ein grobes Eisen
> 
> ... habe ich dann die Stippe entstaubt. Wegen des teilweise böigen Windes wollte ich nicht überfein starten und habe es mit einer 2,5gr-Pose versucht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die tragende und gut sichtbare Spitze war mir wichtig. Diese Pose hat sich gut gemacht.
> Neben Plötz, Güstern und Ukelei gab es mal wieder ne schöne Rotfeder. Breadpunch brachte meist schneller Bisse, Mais die größeren Fische.
> Als Haken habe ich an der Stippe ausschließlich einen 16er Gamakatsu LS-2210 benutzt, an 2,1lb Bayer Perlon. Der 16er LS-2210 fällt recht groß aus.
> 
> Heute wollte ich mal wieder zu den Giebeln, aber der Teich war leider stark verkrautet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach der Arbeit war ich dann noch am Fluß nebenan, benutzt habe ich eine „Brassenpose” der Weltmarke Kogha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der tragende Gnubbel an der Antenne scheint echt was zu bringen. Ausgebleit habe ich sie recht grob mit einem Nr.1-Schrot als Bißanzeigeschrot etwa 8-10cm über dem Haken, der Rest auf der Hauptschnur als Bulk. Das hat auch gut funktioniert. Neben Plötz gab es zwei Brassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und generell ist es einfach schön am Wasser. Das war heute direkt nach Sonnenuntergang.




Klasse Fotos, Georg.
Das mit der großen Pose im Hintergrund ganz besonders.

Ist die Super Ultegra Stippe neu?


----------



## silverfish

Stippen . Genau wie oben beschrieben.
Das sollte auch bei jedem Angelneuling die erste Rute sein.
Nur zu oft am Wasser gesehen,daß da welche rumfuchtelten ,weil sie ja angeblich Wurfrutenprofies wären.


----------



## geomas

Haha, ich kann mir die Szene mit dem Kreidler-Hilfssheriff gut vorstellen, Petri zum Ukelei, lieber Mescalero .

Professor Tinca - die Ultegra habe ich schon Ende 2019 erworben, bei Askari gab es die für 60€. Der Tipp kam vom lieben rhinefisher , so ich nicht irre.
Sehr schön leichte Rute und dennoch mit Power. Richtig dicke Fänge habe ich mit ihr leider noch nicht machen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ach da war ja mal was...


----------



## daci7

Wir (mein Großer und ich) sind nun vom ersten gemeinsamen Nachtansitz zu Hause. Es war richtig toll! Erst mörderheiß mit ballerndem Lorenz und dann richtig schön angenehm, nachdem die Sonne weg war.
Die schlepperei an die Stelle war ... naja ... meine Aufgabe.
Da hab ich mich an meine Jugendzeit zurückerinnert.





Irgendwie konnte ich da alleine mit dem Rad, Rucksack, Gepäckträger und Ruten in der Hand für ne Nacht ans Wasser ... irgendwie muss ich das mit dem platzsparenden packen verlernt haben 
Naja, anyways, will mich nicht beklagen. Dafür gabs halt ein wenig Luxus inklusive Grillung und Kaffe bzw. Tee zum Frühstück 
An Fischen war es leider überschaubar. Eher Masse statt Klasse würde ich sagen, trotzdem aber nicht enttäuschend. Zum Beginn hatten wir direkt einen großen Schwarm Zährten am Platz und konnten Schlag auf Schlag die rußigen Nasen verhaften- die größte hatte knapp 40cm, also keine  so schlechten Fische.







Dazwischen habe ich gestern, sowie auch heute Morgen zwischen den Nasen insgesamt 4 starke Fische verloren. Ich tippe auf richtig starke Rußnasen, die sind so zappelig und bohren sich richtig in den Boden und dazu haben die son weiches Maul ...
Eventuell waren das aber auch die erhofften Barben.
Nachts hatte ich die Ruten mit Boilies/Dumbells auf Barben ausliegen,  darauf wollte aber kein Fisch beißen.
Generell kamen alle Fische auf Made und eher sogar auf kleinere Köder- 3 Maden am 14er Haken waren optimal.
Abends kamen auch noch ein paar Brassen der ü60 Klasse vorbei sowie ein paar Güstern und so hatten wir auch noch unsere großen Fische!












Eigendlich wollten wir noch auf Aal oder Zander fischen... aber um 23:30 sind wir beide einfach umgekippt 




Das wichtigste- der Zwerg hatte richtig Spaß und ist schon wieder heiß auf den nächsten Tripp!




Mission accomplished.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Klasse!
Petri Heil euch beiden zum gelungenen Ausflug.


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Wir (mein Großer und ich) sind nun vom ersten gemeinsamen Nachtansitz zu Hause. Es war richtig toll! Erst mörderheiß mit ballerndem Lorenz und dann richtig schön angenehm, nachdem die Sonne weg war.
> Die schlepperei an die Stelle war ... naja ... meine Aufgabe.
> Da hab ich mich an meine Jugendzeit zurückerinnert.
> Anhang anzeigen 414293
> 
> Irgendwie konnte ich da alleine mit dem Rad, Rucksack, Gepäckträger und Ruten in der Hand für ne Nacht ans Wasser ... irgendwie muss ich das mit dem platzsparenden packen verlernt haben
> Naja, anyways, will mich nicht beklagen. Dafür gabs halt ein wenig Luxus inklusive Grillung und Kaffe bzw. Tee zum Frühstück
> An Fischen war es leider überschaubar. Eher Masse statt Klasse würde ich sagen, trotzdem aber nicht enttäuschend. Zum Beginn hatten wir direkt einen großen Schwarm Zährten am Platz und konnten Schlag auf Schlag die rußigen Nasen verhaften- die größte hatte knapp 40cm, also keine  so schlechten Fische.
> Anhang anzeigen 414295
> Anhang anzeigen 414298
> 
> Dazwischen habe ich gestern, sowie auch heute Morgen zwischen den Nasen insgesamt 4 starke Fische verloren. Ich tippe auf richtig starke Rußnasen, die sind so zappelig und bohren sich richtig in den Boden und dazu haben die son weiches Maul ...
> Eventuell waren das aber auch die erhofften Barben.
> Nachts hatte ich die Ruten mit Boilies/Dumbells auf Barben ausliegen,  darauf wollte aber kein Fisch beißen.
> Generell kamen alle Fische auf Made und eher sogar auf kleinere Köder- 3 Maden am 14er Haken waren optimal.
> Abends kamen auch noch ein paar Brassen der ü60 Klasse vorbei sowie ein paar Güstern und so hatten wir auch noch unsere großen Fische!
> Anhang anzeigen 414296
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414301
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414299
> 
> Eigendlich wollten wir noch auf Aal oder Zander fischen... aber um 23:30 sind wir beide einfach umgekippt
> Anhang anzeigen 414297
> 
> Das wichtigste- der Zwerg hatte richtig Spaß und ist schon wieder heiß auf den nächsten Tripp!
> Anhang anzeigen 414294
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> Groetjes
> David


Traumhaft David !  Jetzt wünschte ich mir, ich hätte auch wieder so einen dreikäsehoch welcher zum Angeln zu animieren wäre 
Meine Bengels haben die zwanzig Lenze schon überschritten und haben schon immer mehr Interesse an PC-Games und mittlerweile Mädels gezeigt. 
Meine 7 Jährige Nichte hat mir geantwortet, dass sie bei TicToc mal nach diesem "Angeln" gesucht hat und das wäre nix für sie


----------



## daci7

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Traumhaft David !  Jetzt wünschte ich mir, ich hätte auch wieder so einen dreikäsehoch welcher zum Angeln zu animieren wäre
> Meine Bengels haben die zwanzig Lenze schon überschritten und haben schon immer mehr Interesse an PC-Games und mittlerweile Mädels gezeigt.
> Meine 7 Jährige Nichte hat mir geantwortet, dass sie bei TicToc mal nach diesem "Angeln" gesucht hat und das wäre nix für sie


Is nie zu spät, wa?!
Aber alleine oder mit Kumpel macht fischen doch auch Spaß 
Ich freu mich natürlich total wenn mein Großer dabei ist (die zwei kleinen geiern auch schon sehr), aber ich freu mich auch oft genug mal alleine raus zu kommen


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die am Wasser waren,

Ich war vorgestern auch mit diesen Jungen Mann am Wasser, ich nenne jetzt mal keinen Namen und habe das Bild auch unkenntlich gemacht, nennen wir ihn einfach mal Käpt’n Iglo 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ,auf die Angelei möchte ich jetzt auch nicht näher eingehen um Stau auf der A3 zu vermeiden und den damit verbundenen andrang hier am Teich.
auf jeden fall kam mir da die Idee das ich mal wider mit den Ollen Ruten und Rollen los muss, den ich hatte meine G-2 Old School
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mit und Käpt’n Iglo hatte ebenfalls ein Pärchen sehr schöne Neuere Old School Ruten dabei (Quantum?)
ich bin dann heute morgen in aller Früh zum Teich um mal 2 Ruten auszuführen die ich noch nie mit zum Wasser hatte bzw. die waren noch Neu, und zwar die Ticamo CPW Carp 12ft 2,5lb, die habe ich vor nicht allzu langer zeit mal für ganz kleines Geld aus der kleinen Bucht gezogen, auf einer ist eine alte Shimano US 4500 BR Triton Plus mit der ich letztes Jahr öfter gefischt habe, und auf der anderen eine Silstar GBX 60BF (geheim tipp für die, die eine gut und günstige *Alte* Freilaufrolle suchen) .
leider habe ich nichts mit den sehr schönen Ruten Gefangen, aber es war schön und heiß, und nicht der letzte versuch mit dem Pärchen.
Die Ollen Dinger können ohne Probleme mit allem neuen Ruten mithalten bzw. sind sie teilweise sogar besser und vor allem viel leichter als so manche neue.





ich würde jeden empfehlen sich so einen alten Carbon Stock aus den 90er plus Rolle zu besorgen, schöner gibt es heute nicht, und mit ein wenig suchen bekommt man die auch günstig, es muss keine B&W, Shimano oder Hardy sein, DAM, Cormoran, Silstar usw. hatten damals alle Tolle Karpfen Ruten im Angebot, und die guten davon waren damals recht Teuer  




solch einen Grünen Blank, wo gibt es sowas heute noch





und mit denen kann man auch noch ohne Probleme fischen, haben zwar keine unendliche RLS aber eine top Bremse und super Freilauf, brauchen sich auch nicht verstecken 





so wenn das Wetter morgen mit spielt (soll Regnen, hoffentlich) werde ich mit einem anderen Alten Pärchen losziehen.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt wenn die Bestände nicht gefährdet sind.


Stand halt so in der Verbandszeitschrift, dass Frauennerfling, Karausche und Zobel ab 2023 ganzjährig geschont werden.

Ob es dann Ausnahmen für bestimmte Gewässer geben wird, weiß ich nicht.


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Viele Verbote machen nur Sinn wenn vorher auch eine verlässliche Analyse gemacht wird.



Das stimmt.  Ich hab z.B. noch nie begriffen, warum Regenbogenforellen bayernweit ne eigene Schonzeit haben, sogar in Stillgewässern.

Dass sie gleichzeitig mit BaFo geschont werden, macht m.E. schon mehr Sinn, da man leider damit rechnen muss, dass sie von manchen Anglern verwechselt werden.

Ich möchte auch nicht drauf wetten, dass nächstes Jahr keine ganzjährig geschonten Karauschen als Giebel angesehen und entnommen werden.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, dürfte ich i.Z. auch nicht alle in Bayern heimische Fischarten auf Anhieb bestimmen können. Als Franke hab ich mir z.B.  nie die Frage gestellt, ob ich einen Kilch oder Gangfisch auf Anhieb erkennen würde. Die sollen ja bei uns hier in Franken nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Finke20

Es ist immer wieder schön anzusehen , wenn die kleinen mit ans Wasser kommen daci7. Petri zu euren schönen Fängen und natürlich auch allen anderen ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Tricast

Heute haben wir 22 leere Bierkisten abgeholt, die wir Samstag am späten Nachmittag wieder zurückbringen. Dazu noch bisschen Bier, Wasser und Apfelsaft. Am Morgen hatten wir schon 60 Bratwürstchen, Paprika, Äpfel, Eier und Majo gekauft.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Für die Angelei mit Kindern wären 22 _volle_ Bierkisten auch nicht hunnertprozentig passend gewesen, lieber Heinz. Hoffentlich lassen die Racker Dir noch ne Bratwurst übrig. 
Viele Freude mit den Kids, auch wenn Du vermutlich rund um die Uhr Knoten entwirren, Haken beködern, Fische abhaken mußt.
Tolle Aktion von Euch!!


----------



## Tricast

Die Bierkisten sind ideal für die Kids um darauf zu sitzen (auf sowas kommt auch nur Frau Hübner) und anschließend werden sie wieder zurückgebracht. Zu den Bratwürsten gibt es dann noch Nudelsalat und fertig ist die Sause. Wir haben 12 Anmeldungen und ein Erwachsener je Kind wird auch noch dabei sein plus die Betreuer vom Verein. Wir freuen uns jedenfalls schon auf Samstag.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Bierkisten sind ideal für die Kids um darauf zu sitzen (auf sowas kommt auch nur Frau Hübner) und anschließend werden sie wieder zurückgebracht. Zu den Bratwürsten gibt es dann noch Nudelsalat und fertig ist die Sause. Wir haben 12 Anmeldungen und ein Erwachsener je Kind wird auch noch dabei sein plus die Betreuer vom Verein. Wir freuen uns jedenfalls schon auf Samstag.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Finde ich total Klasse. Erzieht sie alle direkt zu guten kleinen Ükeln


----------



## dawurzelsepp

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch nicht drauf wetten, dass nächstes Jahr keine ganzjährig geschonten Karauschen als Giebel angesehen und entnommen werden.
> 
> Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, dürfte ich i.Z. auch nicht alle in Bayern heimische Fischarten auf Anhieb bestimmen können. Als Franke hab ich mir z.B.  nie die Frage gestellt, ob ich einen Kilch oder Gangfisch auf Anhieb erkennen würde. Die sollen ja bei uns hier in Franken nicht vorkommen.



Wie schon geschrieben ich nehme mich da auch nicht aus vorallem wenn manche Arten nicht im Gewässer vorkommen. Beim von dir angesprochenen Giebel-Karausche kann ich sagen das es bei uns "sogut" wie keine Karauschen mehr gibt und damit eine verwechslung fast schon ausgeschlossen ist. Gesetzt der Fall das eine gefangen wird sind das mit unter sehr alte Fische. 
Was ich mir in den Donauzuflüßen noch als Fisch vorstellen könnte wäre der Perlfisch wobei hier keine Bestände in Regen und Naab bisher gemeldet wurden, eine bereicherung wäre es auf jedenfall. Erst letztes Jahr konnte ich mit meiner U-Kamera einen Bestand an Bitterlingen feststellen, was ne Sensation und bis dato für mich an dieser Stelle völlig unbekannt. Man sieht wir lernen immer dazu.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Finde ich total Klasse. Erzieht sie alle direkt zu guten kleinen Ükeln


mit viel Liebe


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> das es bei uns "sogut" wie keine Karauschen mehr gibt und damit eine verwechslung fast schon ausgeschlossen ist.


Karauschen sind auch bei uns selten geworden.  Werden vermutlich vom Giebel auch verdrängt, wenn die ins Gewässer eingeschleppt werden.

Ein stetiger Nachschub an Satzkarpfen hilft den Beständen vermutlich auch nicht weiter.

Gibt halt auch bei Fischarten Gewinner und Verlierer des ökologischen Wandels.

Meine Lieblingsfische sind da eher bei den Verlierern zu finden.


----------



## Mescalero

Gestern wurde ich nach Monaten mal wieder kontrolliert und der Kontrollateur berichtete ganz stolz von einer 1kg-Karausche, die er aus einem der Vereinsweiher gezogen hat. Er bekam einen traurigen Gesichtsausdruck als ich ihm sagte, dass alle vermeintlichen Karauschen in dem See leider Giebel sind.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Gestern wurde ich nach Monaten


Na immerhin nicht Jahre. 


Mescalero schrieb:


> als ich ihm sagte, dass alle vermeintlichen Karauschen in dem See leider Giebel sind.


Wäre für einen Kontrolleur durchaus hilfreich, wenn er geschonte und nicht geschonte Arten auseinanderhalten könnte.
Wobei das mit der Karausche ja erst nächstes Jahr akut wird.

Aber viele Vereine sind froh überhaupt jemand zu finden, der den Job macht.  Da darf man die Ansprüche nicht zu hoch schrauben.


----------



## Mescalero

So ist es. Das ist ein recht junger Kerl, der noch nicht lange angelt, sich aber aktiv einbringen will und engagiert ist. Von denen gibt es leider viel zu wenige.


----------



## geomas

Superaktion von Deinem Filius und Dir, lieber daci7 - Petri an den Rhein. Die Begeisterung sieht man ihm an.

Deine Freude an den Old-School-Carbon-Ruten teile ich, lieber Thomas. . Schade, daß Du „Käpt'n Iglo” die Aktion der Ticamos nicht vollumfänglich demonstrieren konntest. Das nächste Mal klappts dann bestimmt.



Mescalero - ich schwimme ja auch gelegentlich bei der Unterscheidung von Karausche und Giebel, aber Bilderbuchgiebel* wie jenen auf dem Foto unten kann ich dann doch blitzschnell bestimmen.






Schade, daß dieses von einer kleinen Kommune aufgestellte Schild solche Schnitzer enthält. Die gute Absicht des Städtchens will ich natürlich nicht in Abrede stellen.

Dafür bin ich recht hilflos bei den Arten, die hier gar nicht oder sehr selten vorkommen.


*) ich meine den Giebel auf dem mit „Karausche” gekennzeichneten Foto


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> mit viel Liebe


Viel zu kurz für 'ne "Whip", selbst für Kinderangeln


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Viel zu kurz für 'ne "Whip", selbst für Kinderangeln


ja stimmt, aber die hier würde als Aufsichtsperson zu sehr vom angeln ablenken.


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja stimmt, aber die hier würde als Aufsichtsperson zu sehr vom angeln ablenken.



Du meinst also die nette Dame würd dich beim angeln ablenken??? 
Aber wieso mußt du beaufsichtigt werden?  und


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn der TO wüsste, wie der wissenschaftliche Anspruch des Ükels hier mit Füßen getreten wird...


----------



## geomas

Leder, Latex, Peitschen - was ist nur los am Stammtisch?

Ja haben wir denn alle zuviel Sonne bekommen in den letzten Tagen?




In der Sauhitze gestern hab ich aufs Angeln verzichtet, war aber mal in einem sehr kleinen Angelladen, um einen Gutschein einzulösen.
Die Ryobi Ecusima AX (Größe 2000) habe ich mal probegekurbelt, wirklich ne beeindruckend gut laufende Rolle für den Preis, der in einigen Onlineshops dafür aufgerufen wird. Leider war der ausgehandelte (um 10€ gesenkte) Preis im Laden immer noch viel zu hoch. Und so wurde es die vergleichsweise probegekurbelte Okuma Cyemar CXT 30. Läuft auch toppi, kommt mit ner E-Spule war dort nur etwas teurer als die Ecusima.

Ebenfalls eingetroffen ist ne alte Quick Finessa Picker mit E-Spule, Karton und Heftchen. Die läuft gut genug für die feine Angelei, so der erste Eindruck. Allerdings surrt so etwas wie eine ganz leise Ratsche beim Kurbeln, sofern die RLS drin ist. Sonst nicht. Hmmm.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Leder, Latex, Peitschen - was ist nur los am Stammtisch?
> 
> Ja haben wir denn alle zuviel Sonne abkommen in den letzten Tagen?



Sommerloch, die Hitze treibt so manche komische Blüten ...

Ich war bei der Affenhtze auch nicht los. An einigen Vereinsgewässern, wo ich angeln darf, sieht  es bedrohlich aus, einige Fische sterben schon durch Sauerstoffmangel, kein schöner Anblick. Am Flüsschen ist noch alles gut.



geomas schrieb:


> war aber mal in einem sehr kleinen Angelladen



Ja, ich bin auch mal in den Baitstore gefahren und habe mal so rumgeschaut - mit fatalen folgen: Ich habe mir eine neue Rute gegönnt, ein Carbonstäbchen: Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb!

Jetzt sitze ich hier und warte auf gutes Angelwetter. Die Barbel-Master Centrepin habe ich schon mal zur Probe angschraubt. Eine vielversprechende Kombination. Ich habe die Centrepin mal gewogen: 280g, die Rute hat damit ihren Schwerpunkt ziemlich genau am Rollenhalter, passt für für mich.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ja, ich bin auch mal in den Baitstore gefahren und habe mal so rumgeschaut - mit fatalen folgen: Ich habe mir eine neue Rute gegönnt, ein Carbonstäbchen: Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb!
> 
> ...



Neue Rute? 
Wo soll das noch hinführen......
Ich kann es Dir verraten ;-)

Viele Freude mit der Specialst!


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Ebenfalls eingetroffen ist ne alte Quick Finessa Picker mit E-Spule, Karton und Heftchen. Die läuft gut genug für die feine Angelei, so der erste Eindruck. Allerdings surrt so etwas wie eine ganz leise Ratsche beim Kurbeln, sofern die RLS drin ist. Sonst nicht. Hmmm.



War das bei den alten DAM Rollen nicht so das die Rücklaufsperre Geräusche macht, die DAM Quick CDI Schwestermodell von meinen Neuzugängen macht ja auch Geräusche (RLS)
Kannst das gute Stück mal hier vorstellen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Viele Freude mit der Specialst!



Danke dir Georg. Ich finde die Kombination "Avon-Typ" und "Quiver-Tip" ideal, kann mich damit gerade in schnell fließenden Gewässern gut den Strömmungverhältnissen anpassen. Trotzdem habe ich immer eine Rute mehr im Auto, man weiß ja nie ...

Apropos Drennan: Hat jemand eine Rolle von Drennan im Einsatz. Ich habe mir mal die Series 7 Specimen BR 9-40 angeschaut. Habe leider keinen Shop in Deutschland gefunden, der so ene Rolle anbietet.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Ach so, die Quick Finessa Picker 20 hat frische Mono bekommen (zunächst BlackMagic Gold 0,17mm) und wird mich demnächst ans Wasser begleiten, vielleicht morgen oder am Sonntag.





die, ähhh, Blüte des Angelrollenbaus - DAM Quick Finessa Picker 20


----------



## Tricast

Dace : Ich habe die Drennan FD 4000 im Einsatz mit insgesamt 3 Spulen. Wenn Du die mal ausprobieren möchtest kann ich Dir mal eine zur Probe schicken. Hatte damals 4 Stück gekauft, 2 für Susanne und 2 für mich. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Ebenfalls eingetroffen ist ne alte Quick Finessa Picker mit E-Spule, Karton und Heftchen. Die läuft gut genug für die feine Angelei, so der erste Eindruck. Allerdings surrt so etwas wie eine ganz leise Ratsche beim Kurbeln, sofern die RLS drin ist. Sonst nicht. Hmmm.


Schönes Röllchen. Schau mal bei der RLS, der Schalter müsste dreistufig sein, An, Lautlos, Aus.


----------



## geomas

Astacus74 - danke, einige deutlich ältere DAMs klickern bei aktivierter RLS...

...und dank Hecht100+ habe ich jetzt eben die Mittelstellung des RLS-Schiebers (rot/grün) gefunden. Danke!

Wie gesagt - die Rolle macht einen absolut brauchbaren Eindruck. Eine niedrigere Übersetzung wäre mir lieber gewesen, aber so wirds wohl auch gehen.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Rolle von Drennan im Einsatz.Ich habe mir mal die Series 7 Specimen BR 9-40 angeschaut


 beim anschauen würde ich es auch belassen


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> beim anschauen würde ich es auch belassen



Warum? Taugt die Rolle nichts? Hast du Erfahrungen damit?

Edit: Die verlinkte Rolle ist nicht die, die ich angegeben habe!


Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> die, ähhh, Blüte des Angelrollenbaus


Du weißt wie sehr ich deine Fotokunst bewundere.
Aber das.
Das. Wie sag ichs bloß.
 Das geht vielleicht einen Hauch zuweit...


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du weißt wie sehr ich deine Fotokunst bewundere.
> Aber das.
> Das. Wie sag ichs bloß.
> Das geht vielleicht einen Hauch zuweit...


Ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Stockrosenblüte einfach toll.





































Die Rolle natürlich noch viel toller.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Warum? Taugt die Rolle nichts? Hast du Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> Edit: Die verlinkte Rolle ist nicht die, die ich angegeben habe!
> 
> 
> Tight lines


nicht mit der die du angegeben hast, nur mit der Drennan FD die dir Heinz zum ausprobieren anbietet, und ich sach mal so, Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten bzw. Drennan sollte die Finger von Rollen lassen und nicht versuchen mit ihren guten Namen Rollen anzubieten die naja sind.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Drennan sollte die Finger von Rollen lassen und nicht versuchen mit ihren guten Namen Rollen anzubieten die naja sind.



Ich habe da noch mal mit jemanden gesprochen, der das noch etwas drastischer formuleirt hat. Ich glaube, ich werde mich mal lieber in die Richtung Shimano orientieren. Ich suche noch als Alternative für meine alten Aero GT's x000 etc., die sind mir für mein Verständnis für das Barbenfischen zu schwer (> 500g) an der Rute. Ich habe da eher noch die Shimano-Baitrunner-4000-OC im Auge. Schau'n mer mal.

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe da eher noch die Shimano-Baitrunner-4000-OC im Auge.


die OC ist eine sehr gute Wahl, ich habe die in 12.000 und die ist nix schlechter als die US D, aber schau dir auch mal die DL 4000 FB an, eigentlich das selbe wie die OC, nur günstiger und hat sogar eine E-Spule dabei 


Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch mal mit jemanden gesprochen, der das noch etwas drastischer formuleirt hat.


kann ich verstehen


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Sommerloch, die Hitze treibt so manche komische Blüten ...
> 
> Ich war bei der Affenhtze auch nicht los. An einigen Vereinsgewässern, wo ich angeln darf, sieht  es bedrohlich aus, einige Fische sterben schon durch Sauerstoffmangel, kein schöner Anblick. Am Flüsschen ist noch alles gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, ich bin auch mal in den Baitstore gefahren und habe mal so rumgeschaut - mit fatalen folgen: Ich habe mir eine neue Rute gegönnt, ein Carbonstäbchen: Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb!
> 
> Jetzt sitze ich hier und warte auf gutes Angelwetter. Die Barbel-Master Centrepin habe ich schon mal zur Probe angschraubt. Eine vielversprechende Kombination. Ich habe die Centrepin mal gewogen: 280g, die Rute hat damit ihren Schwerpunkt ziemlich genau am Rollenhalter, passt für für mich.
> 
> Tight lines


Sehr schöne Rute, habe ich auch gerade neu in 1,25 lbs . Allein das schöne Grün gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rute, habe ich auch gerade neu in 1,25 lbs . Allein das schöne Grün gefällt mir sehr.


ich würde sagen sehr schöne Rolle, allein das schöne Rot gefällt mir sehr.  , du hast die E-Spule drauf richtig?
ach so die Rute ist auch schön


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Apropos Drennan: Hat jemand eine Rolle von Drennan im Einsatz. Ich habe mir mal die Series 7 Specimen BR 9-40 angeschaut. Habe leider keinen Shop in Deutschland gefunden, der so ene Rolle anbietet.


Diese Rollentype(n) von Okuma bieten quasi alle Anbieter in DE als BR an.

Thomas hat es schon erläutert, Shimano ist bei den BR, und vor allem auch den günstigen ab 50-60€ einfach weiter als die anderen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rute, habe ich auch gerade neu in 1,25 lbs . Allein das schöne Grün gefällt mir sehr.


Diese mattgrüne Rute ist von der Blankfarbe her wirklich mal was besonders schönes! 

Eine passend grüne Rolle wäre natürlich nochmal ein Schritt


----------



## rustaweli

Guten Abend liebe Stammtischbrüder! Melde mich auch einmal wieder zu Wort da ich heute endlich wieder lustvoll ükellike am Wasser war. Auf viel Gepäck hatte ich jedoch noch keine Lust. Eine mobile Pickerrunde auf Doktorfische sollte es werden. Dazu habe ich mir die Tage schon wundervolle Inspirationen bei unserem geschätzten Gründervater geholt. Ein Döschen Futter aus LB, Mais, Pfirsich plus Vanille gemixt, Mais und eine handvoll Würmer. Ein paar Spots und Straßen sind mir mittlerweile bekannt und so steuerte ich den mir am vertrautesten Spot an. Jedoch zeigte er sich wenig erträglich und ich wechselte dank minimalistischer Ausrüstung irgendwann die Stelle. Beim 2. Platz war ich auch nicht ganz so glücklich, trotz vereinzelter Bläschen. Also wieder loswandern, beobachten und fündig werden. Ein schöner Blasenteppich. Sehr enge Stelle, nicht einmal das Dreibeinhöckerchen fand Platz. Also wurde auf dem Boden Platz genommen und die Picker mit drei Schrotbleien am Seitenarm (FF Montage) wurde ebenso nur auf dem Boden in Griffnähe abgelegt. Etwas Geduld und Zweifel mußte ich ertragen, bis diese Schönheit bei später Dämmerung im Kescher landete. Stattlich, aber leider vergessen zu messen.  




Nicht allzu lange danach folgte ein weiter Biss an der Picker, welcher von den Augen schon einiges abverlangte. Leider konnte ich den Biss nicht verwerten, da sich die Schnur irgendwie um die Spule und auch ins Innenleben gezogen hatte. Kurz den Spulenkopf abgenommen und gesehen das dies wohl länger dauern würde. Also glücklich gepackt und motiviert für weitere mobile Pickerausflüge.
Schönes WE wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eine passend grüne Rolle wäre natürlich nochmal ein Schritt


an einer 1,25lb ein wenig groß, aber an einer 1,5lb hätte ich kein Problem damit


----------



## geomas

Super, daß es bei Dir mit einer Tinca-Lady geklappt hat, lieber rustaweli , was für ein schöner Fisch!!
Welche Rolle hast Du an der Picker montiert?


----------



## Mescalero

Dace schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch mal in den Baitstore gefahren und habe mal so rumgeschaut - mit fatalen folgen: Ich habe mir eine neue Rute gegönnt, ein Carbonstäbchen: Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb!


Eben habe ich nach der Rute gegoogelt, Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb Dace !
Eigentlich nur weil ich weiß, dass es Drennans nicht in der Ramschkiste gibt und um angesichts des Preises zu denken: siehste, andere Leute geben auch einen Haufen Geld für Ruten aus. Und so eine geplante Akquisition vor mir selbst zu rechtfertigen. Aber ich schweife ab...

So eine Twin Tip wird gerade in den Kleinanzeigen angeboten, falls jemand eine braucht. Oder auch nicht braucht aber gerne haben möchte.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese Rollentype(n) von Okuma bieten quasi alle Anbieter in DE als BR an.
> 
> Thomas hat es schon erläutert, Shimano ist bei den BR, und vor allem auch den günstigen ab 50-60€ einfach weiter als die anderen.



Drennan kann oder konnte immerhin mit den unterschiedlichen und überwiegend sinnvoll flach abgestuften Wechselspulen punkten. 
Was das angeht waren sie den anderen Anbietern deutlich voraus. Die üblicherweise viel zu tiefen Spulen vieler Rollenmodelle nerven mich total.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Super, daß es bei Dir mit einer Tinca-Lady geklappt hat, lieber rustaweli , was für ein schöner Fisch!!
> Welche Rolle hast Du an der Picker montiert?


Lieben Dank! 
Leider war ich aus praktischen Gründen diesbezüglich alles andere als stilsicher unterwegs. Wußte nicht wie lange ich bleiben würde und borgte mir zwecks Dunkelheit die 1000er Freilaufokuma von Pepe aus Angst vor einem möglich zu spät bemerkten Abzug. Zu Hause überlegte ich erst eine Knicklichtglocke zu nehmen und das Glöckchen abzukneifen. Aber irgendwie traute ich mir nicht solch Halterung an die feine Picker zu schrauben. Klebeband wollte ich auch nicht. Da muß ich für mich noch eine passende Lösung finden falls es doch mal arg in die Dunkelheit reingeht. Oder die frühen Morgenstunden kurz vor der Dämmerung, die greife ich auch demnächst an. 
Für Vorschläge bin ich offen!


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - okay, danke für die Info zur Rolle. 
Eventuell wäre die Mini-Knicki-Halterung vom „Gummiköder-Spezialisten” Enterprise* was für die Picker. 
Im Einsatz habe ich die Isodingens-Glühwürmchen von Drennan, 2 kleine „Ausdauerglühwürmchen” sind in einem Päckchen mit verschiedenen Halterungen aus Plastik. Die leuchten sehr dezent, viel schwächer als ein gutes Knicklicht. Für mich okay, zu hell mag ich nicht.
Ob es die in dt. Shops gibt weiß ich nicht, ich hatte die vor einiger Zeit einfach im UK bestellt.


*) https://enterprisetackle.co.uk/product/et22-quivertip-nightlite-adaptor - das sind die dünneren, es gibt sie auch für dickere Rutenspitzen


----------



## Dace

Petri zur schönen Schleie rustaweli !



Mescalero schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb



Danke dir Jan. So ist das, wenn man nur mal schauen will …



geomas schrieb:


> Ob es die in dt. Shops gibt weiß ich nicht



Also hier gibt es die zwar auch, aber nur auf Nachfrage unter der Ladentheke … die bewirbt hier keiner wirklich offiziell …


Angesicht der frischen Temperaturen habe ich mich ganz kurzfristig dazu entschieden, ans Flüsschen zu fahren. Der Druck, mit der neuen Rute zu fischen, war schon groß …

Nachdem ich am Wasser angekommen war und einen Blick darauf geworfen hatte, wurde mein Stimmung eigentlich noch optimistischer, denn der Regen in der vergangenen Nacht hat den Wasserstand etwas höher gebracht und es strömte gut. Die Sichtigkeit ins Wasser war auch etwas gedämpft, sah alles nach ziehen aus.

Bevor ich die neue Rute montierte, erstmal angefüttert. Ein paar Hände voll Pellets und einige Boilies eingeworfen und dann die Rute montiert. Wie schon beschrieben kam die Barbel-Master-Centrepin an die neue Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb dran. Vorfächer habe ich immer schon verschiedene Zuhause immer fertig gebunden, damit es vor allen Dingen im Dunkeln nicht zum Ärgernis wird, das gibt mir ein sicheres Gefühl. Und so war alles schnell montiert.

Das Auswerfen klappte schon mal gut, ohne Tüddel erreichte meine Montage den Futterplatz. Es dauerte gut zwei Stunden, dann kam der Biss: der Quiver bibberte (früher hieß der Quiver ja mal Bibberspitze), wurde dann stetig rumgezogen - Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt und stand dann erstmal am Platz. Langsam setzte er sich in einem Bogen stromauf in Bewegung, so dass er 180 Grad zum Futterplatz am eigenen Ufer oberflächennah langsam stromab kam. Ich habe schnell den Unterfangkescher so platziert, dass der Fisch quasi von alleine in den Unterfangkescher eingeschwommen ist. Nachdem ich ihn leicht anhob, war mächtig was los, aber zu spät, er war sicher im Kescher.






Die Aktion der Rute beim Drill mit der Specialist Twin Tip Duo war zu meiner Überraschung sehr flexibel, die Rute ging gut mit, keine brettharte Federung, sehr progressiv. Ich glaube, wir werden Freunde.


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde sagen sehr schöne Rolle, allein das schöne Rot gefällt mir sehr.  , du hast die E-Spule drauf richtig?
> ach so die Rute ist auch schön


Ja die E-Spule, das rot ist nicht so meins…


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese mattgrüne Rute ist von der Blakfarbe her wirklich mal was besonders schönes!
> 
> Eine passend grüne Rolle wäre natürlich nochmal ein Schritt


Die Rolle hat mir ja ein lieber Ükelbruder empfohlen und die ist tatsächlich so klasse das ich sogar über das rot wegsehe. Hat sich heute auch direkt bewährt, Bericht folgt.


----------



## skyduck

Leute ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe ja eine alte Drennan Ledgermaster. Ich liebe diese Rute fürs nächtliche Swingspitzenangeln. Leider ist irgendwann der Griff recht unglücklich umgebaut worden mit einem für mich viel zu tief sitzenden Schraubrollenhalter. Ich würde gerne wieder Schieberinge dran haben und einen vernünftigen Korkgriff. Selber kann ich das nicht. 
Kann mir das jemand sagen was sowas kostet? Oder vielleicht sogar machen ? Natürlich nicht kostenlos. Wer helfen kann sehr gerne eine PN.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri skyduck und Dace !

#glühwurm 
Ich gehe ja fast nie im Dunklen fischen, meine Erfahrungen sind also sehr begrenzt. Die Miniknickis, die es von verschiedenen Herstellern gibt, haben manchmal eine Halterung für die Spitze dabei. So eine habe ich auch, den Anbieter weiß ich nicht mehr....Jenzi oder Cormoran oder sowas. Leider bekomme ich die Halterung nicht an die Spitze ohne Angst, sie zu beschädigen - das Plastik ist zu hart und unflexibel. Also Tesa....
Würde ich öfter nachts angeln, würde ich mir die Glühwürmchen von Drennan besorgen.


----------



## PirschHirsch

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zu Hause überlegte ich erst eine Knicklichtglocke zu nehmen und das Glöckchen abzukneifen. Aber irgendwie traute ich mir nicht solch Halterung an die feine Picker zu schrauben. Klebeband wollte ich auch nicht. Da muß ich für mich noch eine passende Lösung finden falls es doch mal arg in die Dunkelheit reingeht. Oder die frühen Morgenstunden kurz vor der Dämmerung, die greife ich auch demnächst an.
> Für Vorschläge bin ich offen!



Besorge Dir weißen selbstleuchtenden (!) Schlauch mit passendem Durchmesser für Deine Rutenspitze(n) - z. B. aus dem Norwegen-Vorfachbau-Bereich.

Davon ein passendes Stück für die Rutenspitze abschneiden - ich bevorzuge da für eine möglichst deutliche Bissanzeige die "volle Strecke" zwischen Spitzenring und erstem Ring.

Den Schlauch dann sorgfältig der Länge nach aufschlitzen (mit einer [geraden] Nagelschere geht das am einfachsten) und um die Rutenspitze legen. Bei Verlustängsten ggf. noch an beiden Enden mit etwas rumgelegtem Tesa sichern - hält bei gut gewähltem Durchmesser aber auch so problemlos.

Das Ganze ist völlig unschädlich für die Rutenspitze, da maximal flexibel, keine Klemmung/Verschraubung, keine Sudelfarbe, kein Kleber direkt auf dem Blank usw.

Der Schlauch leuchtet bei Dunkelheit nicht unangenehm wie blöd, sondern wirkt wie ein Restlichtverstärker - auch ohne vorheriges Anleuchten/Lichtaufladen erscheint der dann einfach "von selbst" in einem hellen Weiß.

Das ist zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung hervorragend und präzise erkennbar, wenn man in direkter Rutennähe sitzt.

Für den Tagbetrieb einfach dranlassen, stört zumindest mich überhaupt nicht - dann kann es auch keine Probleme mit Vergessen für den nächsten Nachteinsatz geben.


----------



## Thomas.

rustaweli , Dace dickes Petri euch zweien 



geomas schrieb:


> Drennan kann oder konnte immerhin mit den unterschiedlichen und überwiegend sinnvoll flach abgestuften Wechselspulen punkten.
> Was das angeht waren sie den anderen Anbietern deutlich voraus. Die üblicherweise viel zu tiefen Spulen vieler Rollenmodelle nerven mich total.


das gibt es bei Shimano schon seit eh und je, vielleicht nicht serienmäßig aber Spulentechnisch geht da verdammt viel, und das sogar über Jahre.
und wenn man seiner Marke ein wenig treu ist und nicht hin und her wechselt sammelt sich so einiges an E-Spulen an, oder kauft gebraucht o. neu nach.


und dann kann man auch mal eine Rolle von 1989 nehmen und packt da eine Spule von 2022 drauf (oder umgekehrt)


man kann auch eine 3000er Matchspule nehmen und auf eine 5000er Baitrunner schmeißen, welcher Hersteller kann das noch? 


oder man macht aus einer 30€ Catana(3000) eine 300€ Twin Power ci4(1500) oder umgekehrt


das sind nur mal eben einige Beispiele auf die schnelle, da geht noch viel mehr, es gibt sogar Spulen anderer Hersteller die passen wie zb. Cormoran Spulen.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Leute ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe ja eine alte Drennan Ledgermaster. Ich liebe diese Rute fürs nächtliche Swingspitzenangeln. Leider ist irgendwann der Griff recht unglücklich umgebaut worden mit einem für mich viel zu tief sitzenden Schraubrollenhalter. Ich würde gerne wieder Schieberinge dran haben und einen vernünftigen Korkgriff. Selber kann ich das nicht.
> Kann mir das jemand sagen was sowas kostet? Oder vielleicht sogar machen ? Natürlich nicht kostenlos. Wer helfen kann sehr gerne eine PN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414420
> Anhang anzeigen 414421


hier gibt es glaube ich den einen oder anderen der das kann, ansonsten gibt es bei dir in Münster auch einen Laden die das machen und können, leider habe ich 0 plan was sowas kostet.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> rustaweli - okay, danke für die Info zur Rolle.
> Eventuell wäre die Mini-Knicki-Halterung vom „Gummiköder-Spezialisten” Enterprise* was für die Picker.
> Im Einsatz habe ich die Isodingens-Glühwürmchen von Drennan, 2 kleine „Ausdauerglühwürmchen” sind in einem Päckchen mit verschiedenen Halterungen aus Plastik. Die leuchten sehr dezent, viel schwächer als ein gutes Knicklicht. Für mich okay, zu hell mag ich nicht.
> Ob es die in dt. Shops gibt weiß ich nicht, ich hatte die vor einiger Zeit einfach im UK bestellt.
> 
> 
> *) https://enterprisetackle.co.uk/product/et22-quivertip-nightlite-adaptor - das sind die dünneren, es gibt sie auch für dickere Rutenspitzen


Danke Geo, aber 2mm sind wohl für die Picker zu stark. Habe auch die hier, 




aber traue mir ähnlich Mescalero die Nutzung zwecks Beschädigung nicht. Aber großen Dank PirschHirsch , das könnte echt eine top Option sein! Hättest Du vielleicht einen Link parat? Werde aber auch selbst stöbern. 
Top! 
Dickes Petri zur Barbe Dace !


----------



## fordprefect

Hatte zuletzt Tesa genommen, weil so ein Bimmelplastikhalter vie zu groß für ne feine Spitze ist.
Kennt jemand sowas hier:








						Jenzi Knicklicht – Halter | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln. Jenzi Knicklicht – Halter hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de


----------



## PirschHirsch

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber großen Dank @PirschHirsch , das könnte echt eine top Option sein! Hättest Du vielleicht einen Link parat? Werde aber auch selbst stöbern.
> Top!



Gern geschehen und klar doch - z. B. so etwas hier:

https://angelwebshop.de/angelzubehoer/montagezubehoer/3893/high-tech-super-leuchtschlauch

Die dünnere Variante (außen/innen 3,00 / 0,9 mm)

--> die dicke Variante mit 5 mm Außendurchmesser ist für feine Spitzen IMO viel zu fett.

Ist aber nur ein Beispiel, da gibt es auf dem Markt ansonsten allerhand.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr guter Tipp, Hirschi!
Danke dafür.

Petris gehen raus an alle Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Die üblicherweise viel zu tiefen Spulen vieler Rollenmodelle nerven mich total.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, das war und ist für mich immer schon ein Ärgernis. Außer für das Karpfenangeln brauche ich für das Coarsefischen an die 100 max ~ 130 Meter auf der Spule. Ohne entsprechende Unterschnur wäre auf vielen Spulen, auch bei den Oldies, die Spule mal gerade halbvoll. Einige hatten ja mal sogenannte Matchspulen mitgeliefert oder auch Klemmkunststoff zum Unterfüttern, das war schon mal eine Hilfe. 

Aber ist ja auch ein Wirtschaftsfaktor, der nicht selten beim Kauf einer Rolle mit folgender Frage eintritt: welche Schnur soll ich aufspulen ...


Tight lines


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Dace schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen, das war und ist für mich immer schon ein Ärgernis


Kommt halt auf den Standpunkt an.

Jemand der weniger Schnur braucht ärgert sich vielleicht übers Unterfüttern.

Jemand der mehr Schnurfassung bräuchte, würde sich vielleicht noch mehr ärgern, wenn er deshalb extra ne größere und schwere Rolle nehmen  müsste.

Aus Sicht der Hersteller sind die tiefen Spulen vermutlich das kleinere Übel.


----------



## silverfish

Petri rustaweli !!!
Schöner Fisch und tolles Bild.


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn ich eine neue Rolle kaufe, nehme ich gleich noch eine 150m-Spule billige Mono aus der Grabbelkiste zum Unterfüttern mit. Oder ich nehme die ältliche Schnur aus dem Bestand, zu der ich ohnehin nicht mehr das volle Vertrauen habe. 
Seltsam ist es trotzdem. Wer braucht schon 200 Meter 0,20er Schnur? Selbst 50m sind mir für meine Angelei eigentlich zu viel. Am Meer oder am großen Fluss wäre das sicher anders...


----------



## rustaweli

Habe jetzt die Picker wieder gerichtet, morgen möchte ich noch vor dem Morgengrauen am Wasser sein. 
Thema Rolle. Das war eine OP kann ich Euch sagen. Mit Schere und Pinzette mußte ich mühevoll handwerken. Jemand eine Ahnung wie dies passieren konnte? Die ganze Gewindestange mit dem Zahnrad war voller Schnur. Habe ich in solchem Ausmaß noch nicht gesehen. Liegt es an der Rolle, der Schnur oder unpassender Dicke? 20er Mono sollte die 1000er Freilauf doch packen. 
Ein Rätsel!


----------



## skyduck

So, gestern Abend habe ich auch die Gunst der Abkühlung uns des leichten Windes genutzt und habe mich an den Haus-See verdrückt. In Einsatz war die Sphere Bomb mit kleinen 10g ICS Würfel, die neue Drennan Specialist für die Mitteldistanz und die alte Drennan Ledgermaster mit der Hüßle Inline Swingtip für die Dämmerung/ Nacht auf Kurzdistanz. Zielfisch war wieder die Schleie.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Leider waren die Güstern in der 25 cm Klasse auf allen Distanzen ( besonders auf dem Futterplatz) dermaßen aktiv , das es richtig schwierig wurde. Selbst verschiedene (Kunstköder) wurden sofort attackiert. Ich habe dann alle Montagen auf Bomb umgestellt und nur Ufernah von Hand für die Dämmerung gefüttert.







Diesen Platz habe ich dann in der Dämmerung mit der Swingtip befischt. Der Plan ging wieder auf 5ter Ansitz 4 mal Zielfisch. 







Größe und Menge ist noch ausbaufähig aber es läuft


----------



## rustaweli

Welch schöne Fische, Petri skyduck ! 
Nochmals zum Rollendesaster. Könnte es an zu steifer Schnur für die Pickermontage liegen? Da ich erst im Drill und nicht beim Auswerfen dieses Problem hatte, muß es wohl beim Spannen angefangen haben. Zu leichtes Gegengewicht plus steife Schnur ergab vielleicht den Beginn des Umwickelns? 
Bin ratlos und brauche dies kein 2. Mal.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - solche Probleme kenne ich eher bei dünner Mono und viel Angelei mit loser Schnur (ständiges Rauspendeln einer sehr leichten Montage statt Wurf in den Clip). Konkret nachvollziehen kann ich die Perücke bei Dir nicht. Viel Erfolg!!

Dace - sagenhaft, daß Du die neue Rute sofort korrekt belasten konntest. Petri zum wunderschönen „Pferdegründling”!

Super, daß Dein Plan letztlich aufging - da hat sich die Ausdauer ja doch ausgezahlt. Petri zu den Haussee-Schönheiten, lieber skyduck !


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bin ratlos und brauche dies kein 2. Mal.



Auf jeden Fall war die Schnur zu lose und ist dadurch unter die Spule gekommen.
Beobachte das mal selbst beim Angeln wann(warum da lose Schnur entsteht.


Petri Heil skyduck . Toller Erfolg, Dirk.


----------



## skyduck

Zuviel der Ehre, es ist tatsächlich ein und der selbe Fisch, ich fand beide Fotos nicht ideal hatte Kameraprobleme.

rustaweli dieser Art Schnurrtöddel passiert schon mal im Dunkeln. Liegt meist an Kombi etwas Drall, Schnur locker und nicht richtig gespannt . Sieht man dann nicht und wenn man es fühlt sind sind dann schnell einige Meter in der Schraube. Am besten immer die lockere Schnur nach Auswurf etwas durch die Hand laufen lassen und kontrollieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Werde genauer drauf achten Professor Tinca .
geomas , sprich, Du wirfst auch beim Pickern bei sehr leichten Montagen in den Clip? Kein Pendeln? Da muß ich wohl mehr Vertrauen aufbauen zwecks Karpfenbeifang. Zumal der Clip der Okuma sich absolut nicht für ein Einclippen eignet. Einer der wenigen Minuspunkte der Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wieder Schieberinge dran haben und einen vernünftigen Korkgriff. Selber kann ich das nicht.
> Kann mir das jemand sagen was sowas kostet? Oder vielleicht sogar machen ? Natürlich nicht kostenlos. Wer helfen kann sehr gerne eine PN.


Materialkosten für den Kleinbesteller beim günstigen tackle24 kann ich dir sagen:

1) Griff:
feiner Kork in 25mm Durchmesser für Schieberinge auf 25mm, bestes Angebot
für 40cm Grifflänge 1x -> 15€
für 60cm Grifflänge 1.5x=2x  -> 30€ (+Rest)
für 80cm Grifflänge 2x -> 30€

2) RH:
PacBay Aluminium Schieberinge AH-B (Paar) -> 3,40€ Momentan nicht verfügbar! 
PacBay Graphite Schieberinge G26H  (Paar) -> 2,40€ Momentan nicht verfügbar! 

Die nächste Zeit (BRICS Wirtschaftskrieg anti USA) werden Schieberinge wohl leider in Gold aufgewogen werden.

Ich bin/wäre bis weit in die nächste Zeit ausgelastet mit meinen anliegenden Umbauten.
In ca. 8 Jahren können wir uns mal drüber unterhalten,
dann hab ich sicher mehr Zeit , und vlt. sogar 'ne kleine vollständig mechanisierte Rutenbauwerkstatt 
Z.B. eine große Drehmaschine zur Korkzubereitung, diesen in 40cm oder mehr durchgehend genau passend aufzubohren, ist sehr wichtig für den optimalen langen Korkgriff !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

gibt aktuell sogar solche Burl-Korkgriffe 40cm für 25€, sieht schon heiß aus!
Vor allem für Leute mit Natural-Outfit Ambitionen





25€





den ^ RH einfach mal wegdenken 





der günstige für 15€





29€

alle nur in bestimmten konischen (2mm Differenz) Aufbohrungen erhältlich


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Werde genauer drauf achten Professor Tinca .
> geomas , sprich, Du wirfst auch beim Pickern bei sehr leichten Montagen in den Clip? Kein Pendeln? Da muß ich wohl mehr Vertrauen aufbauen zwecks Karpfenbeifang. Zumal der Clip der Okuma sich absolut nicht für ein Einclippen eignet. Einer der wenigen Minuspunkte der Rolle.



Nein, den Clip benutze ich nur, wenn ich tatsächlich mal einen richtigen Futterplatz angelegt habe. Mit der Picker fische ich zu weit über 90% ohne Clip und in den meisten Fällen schlenze/pendele ich die Montage raus (statt Überkopfwurf). Ständige weiche Pendelwürfe bringen aber eben Tüddel, so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Drennan kann oder konnte immerhin mit den unterschiedlichen und überwiegend sinnvoll flach abgestuften Wechselspulen punkten.
> Was das angeht waren sie den anderen Anbietern deutlich voraus. Die üblicherweise viel zu tiefen Spulen vieler Rollenmodelle nerven mich total.





Dace schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen, das war und ist für mich immer schon ein Ärgernis. Außer für das Karpfenangeln brauche ich für das Coarsefischen an die 100 max ~ 130 Meter auf der Spule. Ohne entsprechende Unterschnur wäre auf vielen Spulen, auch bei den Oldies, die Spule mal gerade halbvoll. Einige hatten ja mal sogenannte Matchspulen mitgeliefert oder auch Klemmkunststoff zum Unterfüttern, das war schon mal eine Hilfe.
> 
> Aber ist ja auch ein Wirtschaftsfaktor, der nicht selten beim Kauf einer Rolle mit folgender Frage eintritt: welche Schnur soll ich aufspulen ...


Ryobi bietet z.B. jetzt 2 Spulen bei der Verum mit an, entweder gleich 2 flache oder eine flache und eine tiefe, für quasi alles.
Toller Schachzug in die richtige Richtung!

Kann auch verstehen, dass andere Anbieter als Pfennigfuchser den Spulenpreis noch einsparen wollen, sicher weniger als ein 1$ im EK.
Dann sollen sie zu jeder Rollentype bzw. besser eben kompatiblen Typenfamilie die Spulen in 3 Tiefen (tief,mittel,flach) und 2 Materialien (Alu,Kunststoff-leicht) sowie 2 Bremsen (1Scheibe sanft,Mehrscheibe kräftig) anbieten, gerne neutral wie Shimano und Daiwa schon lange mal taten.
3 Tiefen mal  2 Materialien mal 2 Bremsen = 12 Varianten.
Das ergibt bei mir sogar schon 12 Spulentypen(!), wohlgemerkt für eine Rolle! Ich hab mir das zusammengesucht, leider nicht alles für eine Type.

Bei Shimano BR habe ich eben sogar Plastikspule-only und Plastikspule+Edelstahlkante, das ist oberklasse!
Und das ist mit solch Spulenvarianten nach meinem Gusto eben Oberaffengeil! 

Nicht die ganze Rolle wechseln, sondern eben die richtige Spule, und die richtige Frontbremse. Für die gewünschte Schnur Monofile und PE/Dyneema.
Kann man als Angler eigentlich erwarten.

Und wir haben die Macht, sehr einfach sogar.
Kaufstopp, Emails an Vertreiber und Hersteller, was man will, was man fordert, voila das kommt dann schon in Gang.
Shimano hat die dämliche Zinkwerbung auch bleiben gelassen, wo ich unablässig in den Hintern getreten habe .. 
Jetzt im aktuellen globalen Wirtschaftskrieg mit inhärenten Mangelzuständen vlt. nicht der allerbeste Zeitpunkt, aber es wird todsicher funktionieren.
Und mal ehrlich: Alle hier versammelten Schreiber und Mitleser haben sicher genug "heißen Stoff"  für die nächsten 2 Jahre. 
Jedenfalls alle die ich live kenne ...

Das hält der Handel und Hersteller aber nicht aus.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> gibt aktuell sogar solche Burl-Korkgriffe 40cm für 25€, sieht schon heiß aus!
> Vor allem für Leute mit Natural-Outfit Ambitionen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414468
> 
> 25€
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414470
> 
> den ^ RH einfach mal wegdenken
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414471
> 
> der günstige für 15€
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414473
> 
> 29€
> 
> alle nur in bestimmten konischen (2mm Differenz) Aufbohrungen erhältlich


Danke für die aktuelle Preisübersicht.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Materialkosten für den Kleinbesteller beim günstigen tackle24 kann ich dir sagen:
> 
> 1) Griff:
> feiner Kork in 25mm Durchmesser für Schieberinge auf 25mm, bestes Angebot
> für 40cm Grifflänge 1x -> 15€
> für 60cm Grifflänge 1.5x=2x  -> 30€ (+Rest)
> für 80cm Grifflänge 2x -> 30€
> 
> 2) RH:
> PacBay Aluminium Schieberinge AH-B (Paar) -> 3,40€ Momentan nicht verfügbar!
> PacBay Graphite Schieberinge G26H  (Paar) -> 2,40€ Momentan nicht verfügbar!
> 
> Die nächste Zeit (BRICS Wirtschaftskrieg anti USA) werden Schieberinge wohl leider in Gold aufgewogen werden.
> 
> Ich bin/wäre bis weit in die nächste Zeit ausgelastet mit meinen anliegenden Umbauten.
> In ca. 8 Jahren können wir uns mal drüber unterhalten,
> dann hab ich sicher mehr Zeit , und vlt. sogar 'ne kleine vollständig mechanisierte Rutenbauwerkstatt
> Z.B. eine große Drehmaschine zur Korkzubereitung, diesen in 40cm oder mehr durchgehend genau passend aufzubohren, ist sehr wichtig für den optimalen langen Korkgriff !


Danke für das aktuelle Update. In meiner gegenwärtigen unükeligen Existenz* denke ich ich dennoch bereits an Entwürfe für die Mk. VI. Wenig ist gewiss, aber eines ist bereits in Stein gemeisselt:
 Nie wieder Schraubrollenhalter in der Minimax-Serie. Der aufwändige Screw-Down Halter der Mk V war bautechnisch lehrreich, angenehm fürs Auge aber in der Praxis unterlegen. Es kann nur ein durchgehender Korkgriff mit klassischem Schieberollenhalter in Frage kommen, ob Metall oder Nylon ist nur ne Detailfrage. Und hat übrigens nichts mit Stil, Arbeitsökonomie oder Nostalgie zu tun: Das ist eine knallharte funktionale Entscheidung. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Schieberollenhalter ein definierendes Merkmal einer leichten Flussgrundrute für bessere Weissfische ggü. zb. Einer ansonsten recht ähnlichen Meerforellenrute.
Hg
Minimax


*vielleicht, vielleicht schaff ichs morgen mal ans Wasser aber eher nicht. Die Ruten verstauben, das Minimobil bleibt im Hangar, und das Tulip in der Dose... mein Herz ist unangelig. Seufz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenig ist gewiss, aber eines ist bereits in Stein gemeisselt:
> 
> Nie wieder Schraubrollenhalter in der Minimax-Serie. Der aufwändige Screw-Down Halter der Mk V war bautechnisch lehrreich, angenehm fürs Auge aber in der Praxis unterlegen. Es kann nur ein durchgehender Korkgriff mit klassischem Schieberollenhalter in Frage kommen, ob Metall oder Nylon ist nur ne Detailfrage. Und hat übrigens nichts mit Stil, Arbeitsökonomie oder Nostalgie zu tun: Das ist eine knallharte funktionale Entscheidung. *Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Schieberollenhalter ein definierendes Merkmal einer leichten Flussgrundrute für bessere Weissfische* ggü. zb. Einer ansonsten recht ähnlichen Meerforellenrute.


Schön geschrieben, sehe ich genauso! 
Der Unterschied ist für mich andauernd fühlbar und macht den Arbeitsaufwand (mit Korkpräzision etc.) allemal wert.

Übrigens: Ob Metall/Alu oder Nylon?  kann man so machen.
ich bin schon einen Schritt weiter: mit Metall/Alu* und *Nylon, wechselbar je nach Jahreszeit und Gusto, eine Frage des Untergriffteils und Endabschlusses.
Der Wärmewert vom Nylonhalter ist nicht zu unterschätzen!
Der hat sogar in meiner Reihe von prototypischen Spinrutenumbauten bestens funktioniert und die mittlere 3000er Rolle im Dauergewackel gut gehalten.
Außerdem wird so ein evtl. Einriss des Nylonhalters zu einem Kinderspiel, man hat die Freiheiten und keine Sorgen, nichtmal mit böse verdreckt versandet.
Albert Drachkovitch als prominenter Promotor und Franzose hat mit den Schieberingen schon sehr weit und luxuriöus gedacht, bei seiner quasi superschweren "Döbelköfirute".


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben, sehe ich genauso!
> Der Unterschied ist für mich andauernd fühlbar und macht den Arbeitsaufwand (mit Korkpräzision etc.) allemal wert.
> 
> Übrigens: Ob Metall/Alu oder Nylon?  kann man so machen.
> ich bin schon einen Schritt weiter: mit Metall/Alu* und *Nylon, wechselbar je nach Jahreszeit und Gusto, eine Frage des Untergriffteils und Endabschlusses.


Ich wollte damit sagen, das bei den Schieberingen der Arbeitsaufwand besonders gering ist gegenüber Schraubrollenhaltern, wie ich finde.
Die jahreszeitliche Wechselmöglichkeit mit der abnehmbaren Kappe zwischen Nylon und Metall hab ich mir genau deswegen auch immer offengehalten (+der Möglichkeit Kontergewichte unterzubringen). In der Praxis hab ich das dann aber nie gemacht und z.B. die Mk IV bei bitterem Frost mit Metallringen gefischt: Ich frier eh immer wie ein Schneider. Ich glaube aber die Nylonringe haben mehr "Grip" und sind natürlich robuster gegen Kratzer und Stösse. Die aus Metall sind halt hübscher. Dennoch: eine abnehmbare Kappe werde ich beibehalten, und hilft auch bei der Griffsäuberung dann und wann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit sagen, das bei den Schieberingen der Arbeitsaufwand besonders gering ist gegenüber Schraubrollenhaltern, wie ich finde.


Nur, wenn Durchmesser schon richtig gut passend zu den Schieberingen ist, nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig!
Am Anfang (ohne z.B. einen kundigen Background Wecki) kann das schon seltsam werden.
Zudem soll es ja dauerhaft halten und die Rollenmontage kein immer neues Puzzle werden.

Was ich meine, man muss beim Material mehr Aufwand treiben, richtig guter maßhaltiger + fester Kork mit einigem Preis eben.
Beim Rutenhandteil zusammensetzen ist es passend vorgearbeitet in der Tat die schnellste Variante!

Weswegen ich universell vorschlage ,
alle Ruten bis 100g ab Werk nur so auszustatten, vor mir aus billigerer Duplon schwarz und Nylon Schieber.
Das kostet am wenigsten im Material, geht passend gearbeitet gelängt quasi als Überzieher in 10 Sek drauf und fertig,
und es geht leicht wieder runter mit dem Schnitzmesser!  (viel leichter als (Billig)Kork/Kunstverfüllmasse)

Alle haben was davon: Hersteller Manufakturen Vertreiber Händler Kunden Balancefans Umbauer,
und manche "Moosgummifetischisten" sind somit  schon hoch zufrieden!


----------



## Slappy

Hallo liebe Mitükel. 

Ein leider unpersönliches aber herzliches Petri geht in alle Himmelsrichtungen und Glückwünsche an alle die sich neues Tackle zugelegt haben.     


Ich selber kann aktuell nichts beitragen. Seit Anfang Juli war ich nur am Wasser um die Proben zu analysieren. Es war zwar auch immer eine oder zwei Ruten in der Zeit am Wasser, aber tolle Fänge blieben aus. Es gab wie immer die üblichen Halbstarken und Kinder die neugierig die Köder Namen. 
Leider sind unsere Gewässer sehr Sommergeschädigt.... Alleine deshalb lasse ich es auch im Moment. Bin zwar seit Mittwoch alleine und kann machen was ich möchte. Aber angeln gehe ich eher nicht. Eventuell versuche ich es 1 oder 2 x mit Toast den Amur oder seinen Spiegelkumpel auszutricksen. Aber mehr wird bis September nicht passieren


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schieberingen ist, nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig!
> Am Anfang (ohne z.B. einen kundigen Background Wecki) kann das schon seltsam werden.


Nun  mach doch den Neugierigen Anfängern (ich glaube die ganze Griff-Frage ging auf  skyduck zurück) nicht gleich wieder Bedenken mit Deinem -aller Ehren werten- Perfektionismus:

Rohlingstücke aufgeschoben, schön mit Krepp unterfüttert, dann nach Test mit Ponal sparsam& sauber verklebt ausser Abschlusskappe.
Dann den ganzen Griff schön und sauber mit feinem Schmirgelpapier der Länge nach und gleichmäßig (wir waren ja alle mal jung) geschlichtet und egalisiert.
Ringe drauf, Abschluss drauf, fertig ist klassische Friefischgriff.


----------



## Tricast

Wir sind auch wieder unter den lebenden. Das Schnupperangeln für Kids war ein voller Erfolg und einfach nur ein schöner Tag dank Frau Hübner. Die Frau hat es einfach drauf. Nur die Reservemontagen waren etwas knapp denn es gab doch mehr Tüddel als angenommen. 3 Stunden konzentriertes Angeln war dann auch genug für die Pampersgeneration und alle haben auch Fisch gefangen. Am Anfang gab es die ersten Grundeln in Kleinfingerformat doch dann stellten sich die Rotaugen ein und es wurden auch ein paar sehr schöne Exemplare gefangen. Zur Stärkung gab es dann noch Bratwurst mit selbstgemachten Nudelsalat. Ein rund um gelungener Samstag. Bilder werde ich dann auch noch einstellen. Und die Presse war auch da und wird einen Artikel in der Norddeutschen bringen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Niklas32

Petri in alle Hinmelsrichtungen. Schöne Fische habt Ihr wieder gefangen. 

Ich habe es endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. 






So spontan hatte ich keine Maden besorgt. So gab es nur caster und Mais. Bread Punch habe ich leider auch vergessen. 
Auf beide Köder gab es nur ruckhaftes Gezuppel, welches stark nach Kleinis aussah. Aber auch mit kleinem 14er Haken und einem Caster blieb keiner hängen. 
Nachdem nach 2 Stunden kein Zupfer oder Schnurrschwimmer verwandelt werden konnte, bog sich die Spitze ein mal mehr schnell durch und zur Abwechslung hing am anderen Ende sogar mal etwas. Das Wasser explodierte und der Fisch ging sogar gegen die Bremse. Ruckartig ging es von links nach rechts. Es fühlte sich eher nach einer quer gehakten Brachse an. Nach etwa 10 Sekunden ist der Fisch leider ausgestiegen. 
Beim nächsten Wurf ging die Spitze direkt wieder rum. Wieder hing ein Fisch und diesmal konnte ich eine kampfstarke Brachse über den Kescher führen. Beim Keschern bin ich sogar noch mit einem Fuß ins Wasser gerutscht 






Im Anschluss tat sich bis auf einige Zupfer nichts mehr.


----------



## geomas

Es freut mich total von der sehr gelungenen Kinder-Schnupper-Angel-Aktion zu lesen, liebe Stippi68 und lieber Tricast ! 
Hoffentlich habt Ihr bald mal wieder Zeit um „nur für Euch” zu angeln.

Schade, daß Deine Gewässer so stark beeinträchtigt sind, lieber Slappy - hoffentlich kommen die Teichbewohner doch irgendwie übver den Sommer.

Gut von Dir zu lesen, Niklas32 und Petri zu dem schönen Brassen!


----------



## geomas

Interessant, Eure Griffdiskussion, Minimax und Nordlichtangler . Auch wenn mir die Griffe an einigen meiner Ruten nicht zusagen werde ich sie wohl belassen wie sie sind. Ganz vielleicht lasse ich nur 1 meiner absoluten Lieblingsruten (die alten Trophy Kevlar Feeder von Tri-Cast) umbauen ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Aber das wäre ein Projekt für das Jahr 2023 oder später.

Heute war ich wieder stippend unterwegs. Am Abend habe ich eine Stelle befischt, die mir früher mit/an der Picker schöne Fische, aber auch viele Hänger beschert hat. Die Ufervegetation istaktuell irgendwie heruntergetrampelt und so konnte ich dicht an Wasser ran. Recht tief ist es dort. Anfangs versuchte ich es mit der 6m Shimano Stippe, später habe ich eine der kurzgeteilten Vboni-Stippen (3,60m laut Beschriftung) gefischt. Mit Dosenmais, lief prima. Plötz und Güstern bogen die Rute ordentlich durch, auch wenn kein „besserer Fisch” unter den Fängen war.





Dicht hinter dem Rohr ist es schon ausreichend tief. Als Pose diente ein kleines 1gr-Modell. 
Vermutlich ist bei der Köderpräsentation noch deutlich Luft nach oben.


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil an alle Fänger und Glückwunsch zu den neuen Tacklzugängen

Interessante Griffdiskussion ich bin mir da noch nicht ganz schlüssig an der Matchrute passt der Schieberollenhalter auf jeden Fall, beim Winklepicker sollte lieber doch ein Schraubrollenhalter montiert sein.

Sachen sind für heute 0630 gepackt dann geht es mit zwei kumpels an den See auf die schon beschriebene Sandbank, Bericht folgt leider ohne Bilder (Kamera liegt irgendwo im Strassengraben  )
Ein dickes Petri Heil den die auch loskommen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen, und einen schönen Sonntag 

Versuch macht klug


----------



## Thomas.

Geht doch


----------



## Mescalero

Schöner Klopper, ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> Versuch macht klug



ohne Worte    




Thomas. schrieb:


> Geht doch



aber sowas von sehr schöner Fisch

nu noch kurz in eigener Sache mein Ausflug mit den Kumpels war ein voller Erfolg
kurz vor 0700 waren wir am Platz hatten aufgebaut undfingen mit dem fischen an, meine Kumpels mit ihrem Gerät aus den 8ziger/9ziger Jahren eine einfach Match von DAM und Kapselrolle und Telerute von damals mit den passenden Rollen.
Ich habe meine neue alte Silstar DIA FLEX Match 420 gebürend einweihen/fischen können auf ihr Konto gingen nicht weniger als 14 Brassen der 50cm+ Klasse so alle um die 4 Pfund plus etliche Güstern und Rotaugen.
Außerdem fischt ich parallel noch mit meiner 7m Sensas Bolo und meinem Silstar DIA FLEX Multipicker 270.

Insgesamt fingen wir über 28 Brassen plus den ganzen Kleinkram ok hört sich ein bisschen abwertend an ist aber so nicht gemeint.

Wir haben an einer Kante von 2m auf 3m Tiefe in ca.17m Entfernung gefischt klassisch mit Waggler, 2kg Futter plus Dosenmais und Maden waren die Verführer.

Gefischt habe ich einen 6gr Waggler von Exxner, Tropfenblei, einem kleinen Karabienerwirbel und Fertigvorfächer von DAM Spezi Brassen in Größe 14  0,12er Vorfach 10cm vorm Haken ein Bissanzeigerschrotblei und 2 Maden auf dem Haken.
Als Rolle erwendete ich die DAM CD 125 mit 0,18 Mono von Berkley, Trilene XL Smooth Casting.
Meine Kumpelswaren ähnlich ausgerüstet, halt aber etwas rustikaler.

Die Bisse kamen zu 85 Prozent auf meine Matchrute dann 10 Prozent auf die Bolo und der Rest auf die Pickerrute.
Fast alle Bisse waren sehr deutlich (Hebebisse) und seitliches abziehen.
Mit dem Winklepicker habe ich es zwar auch probiert aber das war heute nicht der Bringer.

Zu kämpfen hatten wir mit einigen unsere Freunde den Wollhandkrabben wovon auch 3 Stück hängen blieben, in regelmäßigen Abständen kappten sie unsere Vorfächer oder die auf Grund liegende Schnur, was dann Neumontage bedeutete.

ABer alles in allem ein Superangeltag den man so schnell nicht vergißt, as einzige ich vermiße die Brassen der 60cm+ Klasse mal sehen ob da dann noch was geht.

Da ich ja zur Zeit keine Bilder machen kann werde ich versuchen nächsten Sonntag noch mal die besagte Stelle zu befischen und dann das ganze mit Bildern hier reinzustellen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

danke fürs Petri, und an allen die am Wasser waren, sind und noch kommen ein Dickes Petri.

so ich bin auch schon eine längere zeit zuhause, eigentlich war kein angeln geplant, aber ich bin dann aus einem anderen Grund zum Wasser um mal so einige Karpfen Ruten die ich habe die Sonne zu zeigen, und da ja am Fluss leider zZ. nix geht bietet es sich ja an.
ich habe ja letztens die Ticamos mit ans Wasser gehabt, vorgestern waren es ein altes Pärchen Shimanos (auch an diesem Abend ging nix) mit Silstar Rollen
	

		
			
		

		
	






und heute dann sind meine beiden Lieblinge meine ersten Steck Karpfen Ruten mal widere mit, so wie die 6010er(siehe Bild oben), leider ging da nix, es lag wahrscheinlich an meiner Faulheit 150m zu laufen, ich wollte mich da am Weißenpfeil hinsetzen weil die Karpfen wie auch heute sich morgens dort immer aufhalten (roter Pfeil)
ich bin dann aber nur 50m gelaufen (Grüner) und legte die 2 an den Grünweißenpfeilen ab. (dumm gelaufen).





Grund Nummer zwei war das ich meine eigen Konstruktion (halbhalb) Testen wollte eine Rutenablage für die Match, da ich aber weder Made noch Mais hatte habe ich die Preston MF mit der Ultegra mitgenommen, diese habe ich mit kleinem Korb und allem möglichen an Kunstzeugs gefischt, aber auch da nix, nach 2 Stunden wollte ich einpacken weil sich nix tat und ich gefroren habe wie ein Schloss Hund, also Zichte gekurbelt und ein letztes mal mit BP ausgeworfen.
so die Zigarette war auf und ich fing das einpacken an, da machte die Spitze der Preston sich ohne zucken langsam krumm, Anschlag, und ich habe sofort gemerkt das es keine Rotfeder oder sowas war weil er sofort versucht hat in die 5m entfernten Büsche zukommen, dank der ausgezeichneten Bremse der Rolle (ihr erster Fisch) konnte ich ihn davon abhalten, erst dachte ich an einen großen Brassen, aber dafür war er zu schnell, Karpfen? nee die kenne ich die sind noch schneller, Giebel? kann, nach kurzem aber guten Kampf war ich dann doch sehr angenehm überrascht das es eine sehr schöne nicht gerade kleine Schleie war.
das wars ein biss ein Fisch.

dahinten habe ich sie gekriegt ca. 30m Entfernung




das schönste Wickelbild was ich je gesehen habe



So und jetzt mal nur für die, die hier still und heimlich mit lesen, allen voran Kinder und Jugendliche.
diese Rollen und Ruten sind 29 Jahre alt, waren hunderte mal am Wasser, bei 40Grad in der Sonne, bei minus 10Grad im Winter, Schnee, Hagel und Regen (würde mir heute nicht mehr Passieren) und haben den ein oder anderen Fisch gefangen (99% Karpfen).
Wer sein Zeug ein wenig pflegt ab und zu ein Tropfen Öl und mal mit dem Lappen rüber (nicht im Sand ablegen) und nach jeden Angel Tag die Bremse lösen.
dann können Rollen und Ruten wie gesagt nach 29 Jahren noch so aussehen.


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri zur Tinca (sieht aus wie ein Milchner) und danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, lieber Thomas. !
Bin etwas durcheinandergekommen - welche sind die „braunen Ruten” mit geteiltem Korkgriff und den Shimanos dran? Und BP=BreadPunch?
Spräche für diesen sehr universell einsetzbaren Köder (ich hatte heute nur die Lütten auf Brot, die etwas besseren Fische auf Solo-Maiskorn).

Super, daß der Ersteinsatz der 14ft-Silstar so ein Erfolg war - Petri, lieber Astacus74 !

Ich war am Vormittag auch kurz am Wasser, später gehts wohl nochmal kurz los, schreibe spät noch ne Zeile dazu.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri zur Tinca (sieht aus wie ein Milchner) und danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, lieber Thomas. !
> Bin etwas durcheinandergekommen - welche sind die „braunen Ruten” mit geteiltem Korkgriff und den Shimanos dran? Und BP=BreadPunch?
> Spräche für diesen sehr universell einsetzbaren Köder (ich hatte heute nur die Lütten auf Brot, die etwas besseren Fische auf Solo-Maiskorn).


Danke,

ja die mit dem geteilten Korkgriff und den Shimanos sind meine ersten, Cormoran Profi Line Boilie Karpfenrute 3,60m WG.30-70gr. die genaue Bezeichnung.
die anderen(kleines Bild) sind Shimanos Alivio Specimen 12ft 2,75lb der Blank ist ein schönes Grau Olivgrün, leider gefallen sie mir auf Grund dessen das sie nur 5 Ringe haben und keinen Griff nicht so, genau so wie die Rollen die mir zu klein sind (4000) deshalb werde ich sie demnächst in der kleinen Bucht versenken.
BP=BreadPunch richtig, seit 2 Jahren pack ich 2-3 Große zuerst aufs Haar und dann den Boilie, lockt Kleinzeugs an und löst sich auf, ich rede mir ein das, das dann auch die Karpfen lockt  .


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. schrieb:


> ....deshalb werde ich sie demnächst in der kleinen Bucht versenken.


Kannst ja vorher mal im Ükel fragen, ob jemand Interesse hat. Sag ich jetzt mal so, ganz ohne Hintergedanken oder Eigennutz. 

Außerdem ist es für Verkäufer am wichtigsten, dass die Sachen in gute Hände kommen. Diese dreiste Lüge hört man ständig bei Bares für Rares.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es für Verkäufer am wichtigsten, dass die Sachen in gute Hände kommen. Diese dreiste Lüge hört man ständig bei Bares für Rares.


3 Ruten von mir werde ich vererben, der Rest irgendwann nach und nach Verhökert, wenn ich mit der Kohle zufrieden bin kann der Käufer damit machen was er möchte, Tomaten hochbinden, Nachbarn damit verprügeln, als Peitsche fürs Pony oder Frauchen nutzen mir egal  


Mescalero schrieb:


> Kannst ja vorher mal im Ükel fragen, ob jemand Interesse hat. Sag ich jetzt mal so, ganz ohne Hintergedanken oder Eigennutz.


nee euch möchte ich nicht übers Ohr hauen


----------



## glgl

… es gibt hier auch ne Kleinanzeigenecke…. habe sie auch schon genutzt Thomas. EBay geht dann immer noch…


----------



## geomas

Danke, Thomas, das Cormoran-Ruten-Paar gefällt mir irgendwie von der Optik her.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute 2x am Wasser, an der gleichen Stelle. Jeweils mit kurzgeteilten Vboni-Stippen.






Vormittags schien die Sonne auf den Swim, es ist dort tiefer, als ich es von der bisherigen Angelei mit Bomb oder Futterkorb vermutet hätte.
Gefischt habe ich ausschließlich mit der Vboni Stippe in 3,60m (in der Realität ist sie wohl etwas kürzer).





Eine 1gr-Pose mit gut sichtbarer tragender Spitze hatte ich mir ausgesucht. 
Unter einem Micro-Wirbel ein Vorfach aus 0,95kg Bayer Perlon mit einem 14er LS-1810 als Haken. Das funktionierte prima.

Es biß ziemlich gut auf Dosenmais. Habe kurz auch mal Breadpunch versucht, aber das rief eher die kleinsten Vertreter von Plötz+Güster auf den Plan.
Das Gros der Fänge bestand aus Güstern, hinzu kamen ein ein paar Plötz und 3 Bleie. 





Mit den 3 Brassen der 50cm-Klasse kam das zarte Rütchen überraschend gut klar.





1x schlug sich ein Brassen im Keschernetz los (das Vorfach kaputt), den Haken habe ich per Klemme gelöst.
Verformt hat sich der Haken erst beim Lösen.

Insgesamt fand ich es erstaunlich, wie gut es biß und wie gut es sich mit einer so einfachen und kurzen Rute fischen ließ.





Zusammengeschoben ist die Rute nur 63cm lang.

Abends habe ich es alternativ auch mit der Vboni in der 4,50m-Ausführung versucht, hier mit einem klassischen Korkschwimmer als Pose:





Gut sichtbare Korkpose, der Rest der Montage mit Microwirbel und 14er Haken am Perlon-Vorfach war wie bei der anderen Rute aufgebaut.
Deutlich praktischer an dieser Stelle war aber die 3,60m-Rute. Mit der etwas längeren Whip hatte ich zu oft Kontakt mit den Bäumen um mich herum.

Zu meiner Überraschung gab es am Abend an der gleichen Stelle ausschließlich Plötz, keine Güster, kein Brassen kam vorbei.​


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Thomas, das Cormoran-Ruten-Paar gefällt mir irgendwie von der Optik her.


ich wusste immer das du einen ausgezeichneten Geschmack für außerordentliche sehr gut aussehende ästhetisch perfekte Ruten hast 
leider habe ich es nicht so mit Bilder machen drauf, alles mit Handy, da kommt der wirklich sehr schöne Blank nicht so rüber.
und heute würde die Rute(n) wohl auch nicht mehr als Karpfenrute durchgehen(eventuell als Posenrute), eh als Schleien, Brassen u. Döbel Rute 
da das WG. sehr großzügig angegeben ist mit 30-70gr. ein WG. von max.50gr passt(ich habe gestern mit 30gr. gefischt) hinzu kommt das die Rute noch sehr leicht ist, 270gr. ist auch heute noch mehr als Top.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

> Leder, Latex, Peitschen - was ist nur los am Stammtisch?





> Sommerloch, die Hitze treibt so manche komische Blüten ...



Sommerloch ja und Hitze auch ja......
Am Freitag hab ich mir endlich nach vielen Jahren eine Bezahlbare Plattform für meine alte kleine Kiepe gekauft. Schon immer wollte ich so was haben, aus Alu und noch im 90er Jahrestil hald passend zur Kiepe 
Am Samstag und Sonntag gleich zum Feedern getestet und ich bin begeistert, jetzt sitz ich mal richtig "am Fisch"........naja nennen wir es mal Kleinfisch oder Köderfisch denn mehr als das war nicht wirklich los. Samstag schon so ein Desaster gewesen und gestern gerade mal ein kleiner Barsch obwohl an beiden Tagen das Futter gepasst hat. Leute ich zweifel an meinen Können und brauch die Woche erstmal ne Pause von der Fischerei, so depremierend beim Feedern hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr am Fluß. 

Von demher allen ein dickes Petri die dieses Wochenende erfolgreich waren.


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sommerloch ja und Hitze auch ja......
> Am Freitag hab ich mir endlich nach vielen Jahren eine Bezahlbare Plattform für meine alte kleine Kiepe gekauft. Schon immer wollte ich so was haben, aus Alu und noch im 90er Jahrestil hald passend zur Kiepe
> Am Samstag und Sonntag gleich zum Feedern getestet und ich bin begeistert, jetzt sitz ich mal richtig "am Fisch"........naja nennen wir es mal Kleinfisch oder Köderfisch denn mehr als das war nicht wirklich los. Samstag schon so ein Desaster gewesen und gestern gerade mal ein kleiner Barsch obwohl an beiden Tagen das Futter gepasst hat. Leute ich zweifel an meinen Können und brauch die Woche erstmal ne Pause von der Fischerei, so depremierend beim Feedern hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr am Fluß.
> 
> Von demher allen ein dickes Petri die dieses Wochenende erfolgreich waren.


Glückwunsch und Kopf hoch, ich habe auch in 5-6 ansitzen nur 1 kleines Rotauge 2 kleine Barsche und die Schleie gefangen, liegt am Wetter


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich wusste immer das du einen ausgezeichneten Geschmack für außerordentliche sehr gut aussehende ästhetisch perfekte Ruten hast
> leider habe ich es nicht so mit Bilder machen drauf, alles mit Handy, da kommt der wirklich sehr schöne Blank nicht so rüber.
> und heute würde die Rute(n) wohl auch nicht mehr als Karpfenrute durchgehen(eventuell als Posenrute), eh als Schleien, Brassen u. Döbel Rute
> da das WG. sehr großzügig angegeben ist mit 30-70gr. ein WG. von max.50gr passt(ich habe gestern mit 30gr. gefischt) hinzu kommt das die Rute noch sehr leicht ist, 270gr. ist auch heute noch mehr als Top.
> Anhang anzeigen 414589
> Anhang anzeigen 414590



Schöne 90er Stil Karpfenruten   Ich tippe mal auf 2 1/4 - 2 2/5 lbs


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Schöne 90er Stil Karpfenruten   Ich tippe mal auf 2 1/4 - 2 2/5 lbs


Danke, damals ja, mit heutigen Rute würde ich sie mit meinen 1,5-max 2lb vergleichen, wie gesagt das angegebene WG. war von Anfang an mehr als großzügig angegeben.


----------



## Tricast

Fangen Karpfenruten nicht erst bei 3 libs und 50 er Starterring an? Wie willst Du denn sonst die 120 gr. Festblei 100 m weit raus kacheln? Oder sind nicht sogar 3 1/2 libs besser? Fragen über Fragen.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Bitte verkneift Euch die Kommentare.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tricast schrieb:


> Fangen Karpfenruten nicht erst bei 3 libs und 50 er Starterring an? Wie willst Du denn sonst die 120 gr. Festblei 100 m weit raus kacheln? Oder sind nicht sogar 3 1/2 libs besser? Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> PS.: Bitte verkneift Euch die Kommentare.



Du verwechselst da was, 4lbs sind das neue 3lbs 

PS: Ich konnte nicht anders....


----------



## Mescalero

Alles unter 3lbs ist Barbel.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Alles unter 3lbs ist Barbel.


 Oder „Zander”.


----------



## rhinefisher

Howdy Cowboys
Klasse Bilder und Berichte...


geomas schrieb:


> Anfangs versuchte ich es mit der 6m Shimano Stippe


Das ist auch eine nette Rute, aber standardmäßig doch mit deinen ultrafeinen Montagen kaum zu fischen - viel zu brettig und hart.
Bei meiner hab ich die Originalspitze duch eine lange aus butterweichem Glas ersetzt - damit ist das ne ganz andere, viel mehr Freude machende Angelegenheit.


geomas schrieb:


> alternativ auch mit der Vboni in der 4,50m-Ausführung


Die kann so bleiben - beste Reise/Köfi/Kinder/Sonstwasstippe ever...


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> so depremierend beim Feedern hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr am Fluß.


Oohhps - da würdest Du bei mir am Rhein echt Spaß haben...


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Fangen Karpfenruten nicht erst bei 3 libs und 50 er Starterring an? Wie willst Du denn sonst die 120 gr. Festblei 100 m weit raus kacheln? Oder sind nicht sogar 3 1/2 libs besser? Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> PS.: Bitte verkneift Euch die Kommentare.


Steilvorlage, gerade für ein bisschen am Teich gewesen und 150m gelaufen, bewaffnet mit einer 1,5lb und einer 1,75lb beide 30gr. Blei durchlauf Montage, Entfernung ca.40-50m(für mich schon fast zu weit).

das ist die Stelle wo ich gestern zu faul war um hin zu laufen.





das sind die besagten Ruten, mit Suchbild nur für den Professor Tinca



das Ergebnis, nicht der größte, aber mein PB nach unten hin , ich habe tatsächlich noch nie einen kleineren gefangen, aber der kleine Bulle hat mich daran erinnert warum der Karpfen mein Lieblings Fisch ist, ich habe in der letzten zeit große Döbel gefangen die nicht viel kleiner waren, Wels von 70cm, Hechte ü80cm und gestern eine Schleie von 52, alles Tolle Fische, aber keiner von denen hat soviel Kirmes gemacht wie der kleine Kerl hier.


----------



## skyduck

Petri lieber Ükelschwarm,

es ist schon beachtlich welche tollen Fische trotzt des teilweise brüllend heißen Wetter gefangen werden. allen Fängern dazu noch einmal ein Dickes Petri zu vielen tollen Fischen. Schön, finde ich auch die tollen Fotoreportagen über so schönes altes und neues und neues altes Tackle, echt Klasse.

So fern das Wetter heute nicht zu heiß wird werde ich es heute abend auch noch mal etwas versuchen. Ich denke ich werde diesmal mal wieder der Hardy Swingtip eine Chance geben ans Wasser zu kommen. Irgendwie vetraue ich beim Grundangeln auf Schleien in Ufernähe immer noch der Swingtip am meißten. Gerade bei sehr vorsichtigen Bissen ist die einfach deutlich besser zu erkennen und anzuschlagen als die Feederspitzen.

#Korkgriff
ja hier bin ich tatsächlich noch nicht viel weiter. Ich habe heute mal im örtlichen Angelladen angerufen (der, der auch Ruten baut) aber die dafür zuständige Person ist erst morgen wieder da. Ich verstehe auch nicht wie man den Griff einer so schönen Rute so sinnfrei umbauen kann. Ist mir zu Anfang auf Distanz nie so aufgefallen aber da ich jetzt mittlerweile einige ganz ordentliche Ruten besitze merkt man es im Vergleich massiv.






Da der Kork der Rute sowieso nur  ca. 63 cm lang ist, ist die Position der Rolle irgendwie völlig unharmonsich. Na ja schauen wir mal, fertig machen lassen werde ich sie auf jeden Fall, ich finde sie an sonsten einfach nur Klasse für das etwas schwerere Swingtippen auf Schleien oder halt nachts.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> das sind die besagten Ruten,



Sehe ich da schon wieder Folie am Korkgriff?


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehe ich da schon wieder Folie am Korkgriff?


jau, ich dachte wenn das der Prof sieht gibt es schimpfe, nach dem ich ihn entfernt hatte, hat 30min später der Karpfen die Rute getestet


----------



## dawurzelsepp

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oohhps - da würdest Du bei mir am Rhein echt Spaß haben...



Ja eig ist das bei uns auch anders sobald der Futterplatz angelegt ist dann gehts Schlag auf Schlag. Wennst dann aber mal wie gestern nur einen kleinen Barsch fängst und der Futterplatz auf Kies und an den Wasserpflanzen auf 3h nichts anderes bringt bist am verzweifeln. Distanz verringern und Semmelflocke dann auch keine Bisse bringen und das Futter vor den Füßen von schwärmen aus Lauben zerpflügt wird das sogar die Räuber die Nähe nicht mehr scheuen ist das ganze schon sehr derb. 

Etwas positives hatten die beiden Tage aber dennoch, ich weis was die Plattform noch brauch...eine Ablage.
Was haltet ihr z.B. von sowas:

Ablage mit Futterwanne


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehe ich da schon wieder Folie am Korkgriff?


Bloß gut dass jemand aufpasst!

Thomas.  Du bringst die gesamte Anglerschaft in Verruf, wenn du solche Fotos postest. Ratzfatz verbreitet sich so etwas in sämtlichen Netzwerken und der nächste Skandal ist perfekt.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bloß gut dass jemand aufpasst!
> 
> Thomas.  Du bringst die gesamte Anglerschaft in Verruf, wenn du solche Fotos postest. Ratzfatz verbreitet sich so etwas in sämtlichen Netzwerken und der nächste Skandal ist perfekt.


irgend jemand muss das Sommerloch ja stopfen


----------



## Dace

Petri zu den Fängen der glücklichen Angler! Schöne Berichte und Bilder!



Thomas. schrieb:


> irgend jemand muss das Sommerloch ja stopfen



Man kann sich auch motivieren oder einfach nur mal zurücklehen und entspannen, etwas mitnehmen für den nächsten Angeltag: Fazination Angeln



Tight lines


----------



## Skott

Dace schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen der glücklichen Angler! Schöne Berichte und Bilder!
> 
> 
> 
> Man kann sich auch motivieren oder einfach nur mal zurücklehen und entspannen, etwas mitnehmen für den nächsten Angeltag: Fazination Angeln
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Danke für den wunderschönen Link, Roland!


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ja eig ist das bei uns auch anders sobald der Futterplatz angelegt ist dann gehts Schlag auf Schlag


Sorry, aber Du hast den Scherz, nein, vielmehr den bitteren Sarkasmus nicht verstanden...   .
Bei mir hier ist es dermaßen tod - Ich muß bis hinter Wesel wenn ich überhaupt etwas anderes als Grundeln fangen will... .
In NL sieht es noch ganz gut aus, sind aber auch mind. 150km gesamt.
Meine Verzweiflung ist tief und echt - fünfmal hintereinander schneidern lässt mich gerade mal warmlaufen....


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du hast den Scherz, nein, vielmehr den bitteren Sarkasmus nicht verstanden...   .
> Bei mir hier ist es dermaßen tod - Ich muß bis hinter Wesel wenn ich überhaupt etwas anderes als Grundeln fangen will... .
> In NL sieht es noch ganz gut aus, sind aber auch mind. 150km gesamt.
> Meine Verzweiflung ist tief und echt - fünfmal hintereinander schneidern lässt mich gerade mal warmlaufen....


Nach 5 mal hab ich mich fürs Schneidern erst Warmgeangelt


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
war gestern und vorgestern jeweil 2 Stunden am Edersee unterwegs und war absolut zufrieden. 
Jeweils um die 35 bis 40 Fische in der kurzen Zeit. Keine riesen, aber es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht! 

Leider sind die Bilder nichts geworden! 

Nosta


----------



## geomas

Petri heil allen Fängern!

Thomas. - eine der schönsten Ruten in Deinem Besitz hast Du ja offenbar noch gar nicht gefischt.
Ich meine die Daiwa MGA777. Die ist in meinen Augen eine der hübschesten Ruten überhaupt. Okay, es ginge noch reduzierter von der Optik her, aber das ist dann schon speziell und eher was von handgebauten Ruten.

rhinefisher - ich komme mit der Spitze der Super Ultegra ganz gut klar. Erstaunlicher allerdings ist tatsächlich das Drillverhalten der 3,60m Vboni. Die gefällt mir nochmals deutlich besser als die 4,50m-Ausführung.
Die 2teilige Spitzenkonstruktion (liegt ja als E-Teil noch mal zusätzlich bei) ist von der Aktion her weicher als der weiche Rest der Rute. Sieht seltsam aus, funktioniert in der Praxis aber gut. Die Bändsel vorne zur Schnurbefestigung finde ich toppi. Genaus solche Bändsel mit „Wirbel” verbaut Drennan in der neuen 10m Acolyte Pro Whip.
Naja, ich möchte bei Ali ja nüscht mehr kaufen, stöbere aber bei Drennan herum. Die Whips bis 5m finde ich sehr interessant, die längeren System-Whips auch.

skyduck - viel Erfolg beim möglichen Umbau des Hardy-Griffes!

dawurzelsepp - Kopf hoch! Das wird schon wieder. Phasen ohne nennenswerte Fänge trotz guter Umstände kennt wohl jeder hier.
PS: Die Futterwanne mit Ablage kenne ich nicht, angele ja auch selten vom Feederstuhl/der Kiepe aus. Ich hatte mir mal eine Futter-Schüssel mit ringförmiger Halterung zum Anschrauben an gängige Kiepen gekauft (war mal bei AD saubillig zu haben), aber noch nicht genutzt :-/


Ich war heute im Osten unterwegs, ohne Angel, habe mir auf dem Rückweg ganz kurz mal ein (straßennahes) Gewässer angeschaut. Sah „fischig” aus:






...auch so ein seltsames „Küstengewässer”. Das wußte ich nicht, habe es eben erst herausgefunden. Fahrtzeit mit dem PKW tagsüber im Sommer je nach Verkehr ne gute halbe Stunde (im Stau evtl. sehr viel mehr). Vielleicht versuche ich es da mal, wenn es etwas kälter ist und weniger Touris auf den Straßen unterwegs sind.
Abends hätte ich kurz Zeit gehabt, um es am Fluß nebenan zu versuchen, aber das Phlegma band mich an den Tisch.


----------



## Dace

Die Temperaturen waren heute noch etwas moderat und das habe ich gleich zweimal genutzt: Gleich heute(gestern) früh mit der Frau mit dem Motorrad bei noch angenehmen Temperaturen eine schöne Tour gemacht.

Und abends ging es dann noch ans Flüsschen. Die neue Rute muss einfach noch intensiver getestet werden. Und so sollte es auch sein. Es war inzwischen schon dunkel, der Mond leuchtet gegenüber schön, als ich den Glimmi aktivierte, einen frischen Köder anbrachte und neu auswarf.

Auf dem Bild ist die Rutenspitze mit dem Knicklicht deutlich zu sehen. Und dann kam der Biss, ansatzlos.






Der Glimmi verschwand nach rechts aus meinem Sichtfeld, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master kreischt kontinuierlich. Ich setzte vorsichtshalber noch einen gefühlten Anschlag, der Fisch setzte seinen Weg unbeirrt stromab im rasanten Tempo fort. Die Rute wurde jetzt richtig gefordert, aber kein Problem, da war genug Power, um den Fisch sicher nach gut 10 Minuten in den Unterfangkescher zu führen:






Eine prächtige 2-stellige, 81 cm lange Barbe!

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

^  nicht daß Du nun vollends zum Fischen mit Carbonruten konvertierst, lieber Dace 
Super, daß auch der zweite Ansitz mit der neuen Rute mit einem solch wunderbaren Zielfisch belohnt wurde!


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du hast den Scherz, nein, vielmehr den bitteren Sarkasmus nicht verstanden...   .
> Bei mir hier ist es dermaßen tod - Ich muß bis hinter Wesel wenn ich überhaupt etwas anderes als Grundeln fangen will... .
> In NL sieht es noch ganz gut aus, sind aber auch mind. 150km gesamt.
> Meine Verzweiflung ist tief und echt - fünfmal hintereinander schneidern lässt mich gerade mal warmlaufen....


Och mein Lieber,
dann komm einfach mal in den kommenden Wochen rum zum feedern. Kollege Thomas. kommt sicherlich auch und wir fangen uns ein paar schöne Nasen und Brassen (und wenn's gut läuft auch ne Barbara oder ein Rudel Alande).
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> ^ nicht daß Du nun vollends zum Fischen mit Carbonruten konvertierst, lieber @Dace
> Super, daß auch der zweite Ansitz mit der neuen Rute mit einem solch wunderbaren Zielfisch belohnt wurde!



Danke dir lieber Georg! Insgeheim habe ich darauf gehofft, die Rute unter härten Bedingungen in Aktion zu sehen. Das es gleich so funktionierte, ist natürlich umso schöner. 
Gerade in der Anfangsphase des Drills wurde es für mich spannend, da der Fisch wirklich enorm Power drauf hatte. Ich dachte schon an Karpfen, aber Gott sei Dank war dem nicht so.
Auch in der Endphase wurde es noch einmal spannend, da der Fisch etliche Male aus dem Wasser kam, da ruckte es gewaltig im Spitzenteil. Aber wie ich schon letztes mal schrieb, die Aktion ist wirklich weich progressiv und federt die harten Schläge sicher ab. Und ich habe das Gefühl, das ist noch was in Reserve!

Doch, die Rute ist eine Empfehlung wert - aber gänzlich werde ich nicht konvertieren!

Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ein Wunderbarer Fisch und supertolle Einweihung! 

Ich sag ja, wenn einen die Magie des Carbons erstmal erfasst hat ... 

Ich bin ja sehr parteiisch, oder unrettbar Carbon addicted.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @Thomas. - eine der schönsten Ruten in Deinem Besitz hast Du ja offenbar noch gar nicht gefischt.
> Ich meine die Daiwa MGA777. Die ist in meinen Augen eine der hübschesten Ruten überhaupt.


nachdem die Ticamos jetzt mit am Wasser waren(ohne kontakt) gehört die Daiwa und eine Silstar immer noch zu meinen Neuenaltenungefischten Ruten, ich weiß einfach nicht bzw ich habe noch nicht die 100% passende Rollen dafür, und ich wüsste nicht wo ich mit einer so feinen Rute fischen soll ohne das Risiko einzugehen das da was großes einsteigen könnte(50+), ich habe ja ab und zu die abartige Angewohnheit wenn es mit einer neuen Rute(oder auch Rolle) nicht sofort mit Fisch(50+) klappt einfach mal einen Toten Köderfisch dranzuhängen um zusehen wie die Rute(Rolle) sich so macht, hat bis jetzt immer geklappt wie mit der X-1Aero, Preston und der Drennan S7 usw. da haben sind jeweils Hechte von min. ü65cm zum Testen bereitgestellt, das würde ich mit der Daiwa nicht bringen.
mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr noch was wird, und ja es ist eine sehr schöne Rute.



Dace schrieb:


> da der Fisch wirklich enorm Power drauf hatte.* Ich dachte schon an Karpfen, aber Gott sei Dank war dem nicht so*.


Dace erst mal wider ein dickes Petri zur Tollen Barbe,
 ich lese aus dem Satz auch das ein Karpfen doch ein wenig mehr Kirmes macht als eine gleich große Barbe? 
 ich muss unbedingt eine 60-70cm Barbe fangen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace 
Petri zur traumhaften Barbe.

geomas 
Danke für deinen Erfahrungsaustausch mit der Wanne. Solch eine kleine runde Schüssel hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, wäre eher weniger etwas für mich da es eine Ablage für die Madendose, Hakentool, Handy etc. werden soll. Das Futter sollte wie gehabt im Eimer vor den Füßen verbleiben und alles was man sonst so brauch neben einem liegen. Ich will das nicht zwangsmäßig zum Wettkampfangeln nutzen sondern eher für Stellen wo man vom Ufer aus nicht hin kommt. Wenn z.B. Ufer zu flach sind und an der anderen Flußseite verwachsen ist kann man die Plattform ins Wasser stellen und gemüdlich den Platz nutzen. 
Sprüche wie am Sonntag "Da sitzt ja einer im Wasser" muss man dann hald ignoriieren wobei ich schon fast gegenrufen wollte oh da fährt jemand mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde! 
Dace es ist schon beeindruckend, wie du die B-Fische auf Ansage rausholst. 

geomas 
Das Wasser sieht sehr fischig aus und idyllisch auch. Bestimmt lohnt sich die Anfahrt. Angelt da nicht jemand ganz hinten auf dem Steg?

Ich habe übrigens Lillian-Strick hier, falls eine Stippe aus- oder umgerüstet werden soll. Einfach Bescheid geben.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich lese aus dem Satz auch das ein Karpfen doch ein wenig mehr Kirmes macht als eine gleich große Barbe?
> ich muss unbedingt eine 60-70cm Barbe fangen


Bei gleicher Länge macht mMn meist der Karpfen mehr Kirmes, bei gleichem Gewicht allerdings die Barbe 
Sind halt fische mit unterschiedlicher Statur.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Länge macht mMn meist der Karpfen mehr Kirmes, bei gleichem Gewicht allerdings die Barbe
> Sind halt fische mit unterschiedlicher Statur.


ich habe den Zwerg gestern nicht gewogen, ich tipp so auf 3-4kg?, wie groß wäre eine Barbe ca. bei den Gewicht? und vor allem interessiert mich die Ausdauer, es geht kein weg dran vorbei ich muss eine fangen


----------



## Thomas.

Kampfkraft#

ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren beim Hecht fischen einen Barsch von 45cm gefangen der mich auch beeindruckt hat, ich hatte mit einem Hecht von 65-70cm gerechnet vom Gefühl her und war dann sehr überrascht was der für seine Größe für eine Kraft hatte, schade das es die nicht in ü70 gibt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen die draußen waren.

Tolle Fotos und Berichte, Männer.


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. schrieb:


> Kampfkraft#
> 
> ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren beim Hecht fische einen Barsch von 45cm gefangen der mich auch beeindruckt hat, ich hatte mit einem Hecht von 65-70cm gerechnet vom Gefühl her und war dann sehr überrascht was der für seine Größe für eine Kraft hatte, schade das es die nicht in ü70 gibt


Barsche mit 40+ machen ordentlich Rabatz, auch kleinere schon wenn man leichtes Geschirr verwendet. Leider sind die großen hier selten, ü40 hatte ich erst zwei oder so.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Thomas. schrieb:


> ich tipp so auf 3-4kg?, wie groß wäre eine Barbe ca. bei den Gewicht?


Irgendwo so Ende 60 bis Mitte 70 cm, je nach Statur. 

Gegen die Strömung lässt sich ein Karpfen natürlich schwerer drillen, da er mehr Wasserwiderstand bietet.


----------



## heinzi

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht wie man den Griff einer so schönen Rute so sinnfrei umbauen kann.


Verstehe ich auch nicht. Zumal der Rollenhalter auch noch verkehrtherum montiert ist.


----------



## silverfish

Heut morgen waren auch mal wieder Ükel dabei.
Für 90 min.am Kanal wars ganz anständig.
Da Mittag heut ge_p_lant und vorbereitet ,setz ich n Fischfond an.Es wird nix vergeudet.





geändert Mod


----------



## Tricast

Das sieht aber lecker aus und so schön tot.     Sind wie hier bei lecker kochen?

Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

silverfish schrieb:


> Heut morgen waren auch mal wieder Ükel dabei.
> Für 90 min.am Kanal wars ganz anständig.
> Da Mittag heut ge_p_lant und vorbereitet ,setz ich n Fischfond an.Es wird nix vergeudet.


Werter Kollege, ich habe mal deinen Beitrag geändert. Küchenbilder bitte im passenden Thread veröffentlichen, ansonsten auch mal den ersten Beitrag hier im Ükel lesen.


----------



## Tricast

Du kannst das so schön diplomatisch ausdrücken was mir ganz abgeht. Danke.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## silverfish

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Werter Kollege, ich habe mal deinen Beitrag geändert. Küchenbilder bitte im passenden Thread veröffentlichen, ansonsten auch mal den ersten Beitrag hier im Ükel lesen.



Aye aye Sir


----------



## skyduck

hmm. sagt mal, da wir in letzter Zeit öfter das Thema haben auf den Erstellerpost zu verweisen. Kann man dass nicht irgendwie besser hier verlinken. Ich gestehe, ich habe mich damals auch etwas schwer getan Seite 1 von 1 Mrd. zu lesen und bin auch ein paar Mal ins Fettnäpfchen getreten. Der liebe Tobias85 ,( wo steckt der überhaupt, lange nichts mehr gelesen?), hat mich dann diskret angeschrieben und auf die Ükeletiquette hingewiesen.
Gerade wenn man aus den wilden Facebook-Busch kommt ist man derlei nette, stilvolle und harmonische Diskussionen und dann auch noch mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gar nicht mehr wirklich gewohnt... Ist schon ein ganz besonderes Örtchen hier, auch im AB.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich lese aus dem Satz auch das ein Karpfen doch ein wenig mehr Kirmes macht als eine gleich große Barbe?



Ein Flusskarpfen von etwa 80 cm wird in der Regel mehr Gewicht auf die Waage bringen und so musst du folglich schon mehr Gewicht in der Strömung bewegen.

Bei einer Barbe von 80 cm  Länge (+/- 3 cm) beträgt das Gewicht je nach Körperstatur ungefähr fünf bis knapp sieben kg bei den von uns gefangen Barben. Es gibt hier bei uns schlanke Fische, die sind richtig torpedoartig, andere Barben sind dagegen feister, proper. 

Der Eindruck, dass da vielleicht ein Karpfen am Haken hängt, entsteht bei mir immer dann, wenn ich solche Fische kurz vorher gefangen habe. Da geht kurz nach dem Haken ein Fisch wie eine Rakete ab, da denke ich dann: Nicht schon wieder! Ähnlich ist es mit den Wallern beim Barbenangeln auf Käse. Da denkst nach zwei Wallern ähnlich. 
Wie ein Drill verläuft, hängt stark vom Gerät ab. Ich stimme mein Gerät auf meinen Zielfisch ab, so dass ich gute Fische sicher drillen und landen kann. In der Regel bevorzuge ich für das Barbenangeln Ruten von 1 1/4 bis max 1 3/4 LB TC und eine 30er Schnur. Auch bei der Rolle bevorzuge ich angemessene Rollen. Ich bin da nicht der Angler, der eine Rolle als eine Art Winde ansieht. Rute und Rolle (wie sinnig) müssen gut zusammen passen und arbeiten.


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen waren heute noch etwas moderat und das habe ich gleich zweimal genutzt: Gleich heute(gestern) früh mit der Frau mit dem Motorrad bei noch angenehmen Temperaturen eine schöne Tour gemacht.
> 
> Und abends ging es dann noch ans Flüsschen. Die neue Rute muss einfach noch intensiver getestet werden. Und so sollte es auch sein. Es war inzwischen schon dunkel, der Mond leuchtet gegenüber schön, als ich den Glimmi aktivierte, einen frischen Köder anbrachte und neu auswarf.
> 
> Auf dem Bild ist die Rutenspitze mit dem Knicklicht deutlich zu sehen. Und dann kam der Biss, ansatzlos.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414678
> 
> 
> Der Glimmi verschwand nach rechts aus meinem Sichtfeld, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master kreischt kontinuierlich. Ich setzte vorsichtshalber noch einen gefühlten Anschlag, der Fisch setzte seinen Weg unbeirrt stromab im rasanten Tempo fort. Die Rute wurde jetzt richtig gefordert, aber kein Problem, da war genug Power, um den Fisch sicher nach gut 10 Minuten in den Unterfangkescher zu führen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414679
> 
> 
> Eine prächtige 2-stellige, 81 cm lange Barbe!
> 
> Tight lines


Petri, einfach fantastisch, was du so raus ziehst, ich ziehe , völlig neidlos,  meinen Hut.


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Ein Flusskarpfen von etwa 80 cm wird in der Regel mehr Gewicht auf die Waage bringen und so musst du folglich schon mehr Gewicht in der Strömung bewegen.
> 
> Bei einer Barbe von 80 cm  Länge (+/- 3 cm) beträgt das Gewicht je nach Körperstatur ungefähr fünf bis knapp sieben kg bei den von uns gefangen Barben. Es gibt hier bei uns schlanke Fische, die sind richtig torpedoartig, andere Barben sind dagegen feister, proper.
> 
> Der Eindruck, dass da vielleicht ein Karpfen am Haken hängt, entsteht bei mir immer dann, wenn ich solche Fische kurz vorher gefangen habe. Da geht kurz nach dem Haken ein Fisch wie eine Rakete ab, da denke ich dann: Nicht schon wieder! Ähnlich ist es mit den Wallern beim Barbenangeln auf Käse. Da denkst nach zwei Wallern ähnlich.
> Wie ein Drill verläuft, hängt stark vom Gerät ab. Ich stimme mein Gerät auf meinen Zielfisch ab, so dass ich gute Fische sicher drillen und landen kann. In der Regel bevorzuge ich für das Barbenangeln Ruten von 1 1/4 bis max 1 3/4 LB TC und eine 30er Schnur. Auch bei der Rolle bevorzuge ich angemessene Rollen. Ich bin da nicht der Angler, der eine Rolle als eine Art Winde ansieht. Rute und Rolle (wie sinnig) müssen gut zusammen passen und arbeiten.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Flusskarpfen kämpfen aber generell schon mal eine ganz andere Gangart als ihr See-Brüder. Mein 90er Brummer im Aasee war an der Sphere light Feeder mit feinem 16er Vorfach durchaus gut zu bewältigen. Bei etwas Strömung braucht sich son Brocken nur quertreiben lassen und du sagst "Mahlzeit". Dazu kommt dann noch die wesentlich größere Muskelkraft durch ständiges Strömumgstraining. Und wenn ich dann so ein B-Torpedo mir angucke, bedenke wo die sich aufhalten und wie die gebaut sind, huiii, ich freu mich auf den ersten Live-vergleich. Sobald es nicht mehr so heiß ist gehen wir mal zur Ems


----------



## Tricast

Und nicht vergessen, seine neue Rolle von Zanderpit macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## FischFreund84

Ich war am Sonntag zum ersten Mal (gut, einen aufgrund krasser Vertüddelungen schnell gescheiterten Versuch gab es schonmal) Feedern und bin so begeistert, dass ich einfach auch mal in diesen Thread schreiben wollte.
Ausbeute waren etliche Sonnenbarsche und auch ein paar schöne Rotaugen.

Ein weiteres kleines Highlight gab es auch. Es hat nämlich einmal irgendwas richtig dickes gebissen. Da ich bisher kaum Fische gefangen habe, habe ich natürlich wenig Vergleiche, aber ich war schon geschockt von der Kraft des Fisches. Hätte ich die Rute losgelassen, wäre sie sicher schwimmen gegangen. Mit Kurbeln war da schon mal nichts mehr. Leider war ich in dem Moment sehr überrascht und aufgeregt, so dass ich moch bei Drill wohl sehr ungeschickt angestellt habe. Habe ein wenig an der Bremse rumgespielt und dagegen gehalten, da war er dann irgendwann plötzlich ab. Abgerissen ist nichts. Ich habe auch den Schnurclip verwendet. Kann gut sein, dass es daran lag, dass er keine Schnur mehr nehmen konnte. Beim nächsten Mal versuche ich das wohl mit einem Gummiband im Schnurclip statt der Schnur.

Ganz begeistert war ich von der Bisserkennung. Ich bin ein ziemlicher Grobmotoriker und tue mich schwer, zu spüren, was am anderen Ende der Schnur los ist. Aber selbst winzige Sonnenbarsche oder Babyflussbarsche, die sich an den angeköderten Maden vergriffen haben, waren in der Rutenspitze ganz klar zu sehen.

Ich habe sicher nicht das letzte Mal gefeedert.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn ich das so lese bist Du richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen. Glückwunsch zu deinem Einstand.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man aus den wilden Facebook-Busch kommt ist man derlei nette, stilvolle und harmonische Diskussionen und dann auch noch mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gar nicht mehr wirklich gewohnt... Ist schon ein ganz besonderes Örtchen hier, auch im AB.



Ganz genau.
Facebook ist im Vergleich zum Ükel das "dingy quarter" des Internets.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

gestern abend habe ich es auch mal wieder versucht. aktuell bei dem Wetter, gleiche Welle, gleiche Stelle am Haus-See. Da man eh erst Abends wirklich los kann und ich aktuell auch nur immer wenige Stunden gehe macht es anders bzw. woanders im Moment keinen Sinn.

Der Wind gestern Abend war sehr angenehm und man konnte ab 20 Uhr dort gut sitzen. 







Es hat richtig Spass gemacht die alte Hardy Swingtip mal wieder zu fischen. Habe den Griff nochmal etwas aufgearbeitet und man sieht der Rute seine bald 40 Lenze so überhaupt nicht an.












Trotz gleicher Futterstrategie (mega harte Ballen mit schweren Grundfutter an konzentrierter Stelle) blieb gestern der Erfolg aus. Es bissen wieder die lieben Güstern in Haus-See-Standard-Größe aber die erhoffte Tinca blieb an der Swingtip verwehrt. Generell wurde es nach der Dämmerung ungewöhnlich ruhig auf dem Futterplatz. 











Ich habe dann noch etwas an meiner Liftmontage rumgeschraubt und optimiert und gegen 22:30 Uhr zusammengepackt. Schön war es trotzdem. Wenn die Temperaturen heute nicht zu hoch gehen versuche ich es gegen Abend noch einmal. Wahrscheinlich dann aber mit zwei Ruten auf die Schlangendöbel etwas abseits und nur der Swingtip auf die Tinca.


----------



## Astacus74

Erstmal ein Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen, da wurden ja ein paar schöne Fische auf die Schuppen gelegt



skyduck schrieb:


> hmm. sagt mal, da wir in letzter Zeit öfter das Thema haben auf den Erstellerpost zu verweisen. Kann man dass nicht irgendwie besser hier verlinken. Ich gestehe, ich habe mich damals auch etwas schwer getan Seite 1 von 1 Mrd. zu lesen und bin auch ein paar Mal ins Fettnäpfchen getreten. Der liebe @Tobias85 ,( wo steckt der überhaupt, lange nichts mehr gelesen?), hat mich dann diskret angeschrieben und auf die Ükeletiquette hingewiesen.
> Gerade wenn man aus den wilden Facebook-Busch kommt ist man derlei nette, stilvolle und harmonische Diskussionen und dann auch noch mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gar nicht mehr wirklich gewohnt... Ist schon ein ganz besonderes Örtchen hier, auch im AB.



ich muß gestehn das mir das auch schon passiert ist, da hat mich damals geomas vor Schimpf und Schande bewahrt (er hatte mich angeschrieben und ich konnte noch rechtzeitig ändern/löschen)  

Ja grad wegen des tollen Miteinander macht das hier richtig Spaß, kein Fangneid oder ähnliches, man hilft sich gegenseitig und gibt sich Tips, und das wo doch alle von uns befischten Gewässer unterschiedlich sind.
Da ist ja fast alles dabei von den Gewässern an der Ostsee über die großen Flüße, Seen, bis zu den kleinen Teichen ja fast schon Tümpeln und kleinen Flüßen bis hin zu den Bächen.

Hier kommt schon ein enormer Erfahrungsschatz und Austausch zusammen ich habe mal den ersten Betrag zitiert



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit einfachen Diskussionen rund um das Friedfischangeln in seiner gesamten Natur und Philosphie, sowie den taktischen und technischen Vorlieben ohne feste Grenzen beschäftigt. Ein Stammtisch für unsere Bande, im Verbund einer Gemeinschaft!
> 
> *Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> Was ich mir in diesem Thread nicht wünsche:
> 
> 
> Catch und Release Diskussionen
> Verwertungsdiskussionen
> ausufernde Kochrezepte
> unsittliche Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen
> Rechtliche Diskussionen zum Angeln
> Kein Raubfischangeln
> Diese Gemeinschaft will sich zeitlos, gesittet, im gegenseitigem Respekt und geformt von guten Manieren ein kleines Plätzchen im Forum für einen regen Austausch der gemeinsamen Interessen ermöglichen. Ich bitte daher auch um Einhaltung unserer Spielregeln, weil eine große Gruppe von Menschen sich nur frei auf engstem Raum bewegen kann, wenn sich nicht gegenseitig aufgrund von anderen Meinungen auf den Füßen herumgetrampelt wird.
> 
> Vielen Dank!





Gruß Frank


----------



## Wasishier

Astacus74 schrieb:


> *Ja grad wegen des tollen Miteinander macht das hier richtig Spaß, kein Fangneid oder ähnliches, man hilft sich gegenseitig und gibt sich Tips*,


----------



## Mescalero

So, ich habe mich auch nochmals ans Wasser begeben und den Pellet Waggler an der 5m Sensas Record Stippe reingehalten. Köder waren Sonubaits 8mm Expander Pellets und Browning Chewies, die sind dermaßen stark aromatisiert, dass die Finger nach ausgiebigem Händewaschen immer noch danach riechen.

Beim letzten Mal war das Bissverhältnis ausgewogen, heute nicht. Sonubaits kam überhaupt nicht an. 
Es dauerte mindestens eine halbe Stunde, dann erst tauchte die Pose ab und zum Vorschein kam ein Specimen Plötz von bestimmt 30cm. Für viele ist das der Durchschnitt, nicht für mich... 

Dann war es lange still und ich konnte in Ruhe Bananen und Kekse futtern und Brause schlürfen.
Der nächste und letzte Fisch war ein 50er Satzi, toller Drill an der Rute. Selbst bei so einem Karpfen biegt sich die Stippe noch nicht bis ins Handteil, die hat wirklich Power und 0,25mm Vorfachschnur ist überhaupt kein Problem. 

Alles in allem scheint der Sommerblues die Gewässer fest im Griff zu haben, das dachte ich heute früh am Bach schon. Man kann den Döbeln eine Fliege nur ein paar Zentimeter vor die Rübe werfen und die kommen nicht mal zum Schauen. Bei Karpfen ebenfalls und auch bei den Ukelei hatte ich das gestern. Eine gewisse Lethargie hat sich auf jeden Fall breitgemacht. Wird Zeit für ordentlich Regen.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> zum Vorschein kam ein Specimen Plötz von bestimmt 30cm. Für viele ist das der Durchschnitt, nicht für mich...



Das wäre für mich auch ein gutes Rotauge  - lass dich nicht vom rechten Pfad abbringen ...



Mescalero schrieb:


> Man kann den Döbeln eine Fliege nur ein paar Zentimeter vor die Rübe werfen



Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal ein paar Stück Brotkruste abtreiben lassen ...



Mescalero schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für ordentlich Regen.



Da warte ich auch sehnsüchtig drauf. Die sengende Hitze geht mir sowas von auf den S ...


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Dace schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal ein paar Stück Brotkruste abtreiben lassen ...


Dort ist das nicht erlaubt aber prinzipiell eine sehr gute Idee, danke für die Erinnerung!
Ich hatte mir sogar extra dafür eine Rute zugelegt, ich glaube die ist noch gar nicht entschneidert...


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dort ist das nicht erlaubt


 
Wegen Forellenangeln oder warum?

Tight lines


----------



## fordprefect

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag zum ersten Mal (gut, einen aufgrund krasser Vertüddelungen schnell gescheiterten Versuch gab es schonmal) Feedern und bin so begeistert, dass ich einfach auch mal in diesen Thread schreiben wollte.
> Ausbeute waren etliche Sonnenbarsche und auch ein paar schöne Rotaugen.
> 
> Ein weiteres kleines Highlight gab es auch. Es hat nämlich einmal irgendwas richtig dickes gebissen. Da ich bisher kaum Fische gefangen habe, habe ich natürlich wenig Vergleiche, aber ich war schon geschockt von der Kraft des Fisches. Hätte ich die Rute losgelassen, wäre sie sicher schwimmen gegangen. Mit Kurbeln war da schon mal nichts mehr. Leider war ich in dem Moment sehr überrascht und aufgeregt, so dass ich moch bei Drill wohl sehr ungeschickt angestellt habe. Habe ein wenig an der Bremse rumgespielt und dagegen gehalten, da war er dann irgendwann plötzlich ab. Abgerissen ist nichts. Ich habe auch den Schnurclip verwendet. Kann gut sein, dass es daran lag, dass er keine Schnur mehr nehmen konnte. Beim nächsten Mal versuche ich das wohl mit einem Gummiband im Schnurclip statt der Schnur.
> 
> Ganz begeistert war ich von der Bisserkennung. Ich bin ein ziemlicher Grobmotoriker und tue mich schwer, zu spüren, was am anderen Ende der Schnur los ist. Aber selbst winzige Sonnenbarsche oder Babyflussbarsche, die sich an den angeköderten Maden vergriffen haben, waren in der Rutenspitze ganz klar zu sehen.
> 
> Ich habe sicher nicht das letzte Mal gefeedert.


Freut mich, dass es genau so gelaufen ist, wie ich mir das gedacht hatte. Das ist am Anfang dankbarer als Spinnfischen.


----------



## Mescalero

Dace schrieb:


> Wegen Forellenangeln oder warum?
> 
> Tight lines


Genau, nur Spinnköder und Fliegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Genau, nur Spinnköder und Fliegen.



Komische Regel.
Besser als mit Brot kann man doch an den Forellen nicht vorbeiangeln?


----------



## Mescalero

Anscheinend wurden früher mehr Forellen rausgeangelt als der Verein besetzen konnte. Auf Wurm, hat man mir erzählt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Auf Wurm, hat man mir erzählt.



Jupp das geht. Aber warum dann kein einfaches Wurmverbot?
Manchmal verstehe ich es einfach nicht.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Besser als mit Brot kann man doch an den Forellen nicht vorbeiangeln?


An den meisten "Fly-only" Gewässern sind Brotfliegen verboten.

Das hat schon seine Gründe.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das geht aber warum dann kein Wurmverbot?


Würmer würde ich jetzt nicht zu 



Mescalero schrieb:


> nur Spinnköder und Fliegen.


zählen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> "Fly-only" Gewässern


Sind aber aller Regel Salmonidengewässer und keine Mischgewässer mit Karpfen, Döbeln und wasweißichnochalles drin.
Wenn man nicht will dass die Forellen mit Würmern rausgeangelt werden, hätte es ein Wurmverbot doch allemal getan.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> keine Mischgewässer mit Karpfen, Döbeln und wasweißichnochalles drin.


Warum sollten nur Forellen in reinen Salmonidengewässern auf Brot stehen?


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber warum dann kein einfaches Wurmverbot?



Dann fangen die, die die Verbote aussprechen, keine Forellen mehr. 


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Warum sollten nur Forellen in reinen Salmonidengewässern auf Brot stehen?


Eben nicht.
Ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt dass Forellen gern Brot fressen oder gezielt damit beangelt werden.


----------



## skyduck

Yeees!!! Der Haus-See offenbart weitere Schätze.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner Giebel.
Petri Heil, Dirk.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt dass Forellen gern Brot fressen oder gezielt damit beangelt werden.


Doch, das tun sie tatsächlich an vielen Gewässern, und auch vom Barsch kenne ich das - frag mich nicht warum....


----------



## Mescalero

Low Carb geht jedenfalls anders.
Hat geomas nicht Anfang des Jahres einen Hecht auf Mais gefangen?


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri in alle Ükel-Himmelsrichtungen!

skyduck - Mannomann, hat der Giebel nen Stiernacken  Wie hast Du die Gibelio-Lady erwischt? Per Liftmethode?

Mescalero - Petri zu dem schönen Plötz (30cm-Plötz habe ich im Sommer ganz selten) und zum Karpfen.
Um zu dem gestern kurz besuchten Gewässer im Osten zu kommen muß ich eine vielbefahrene Route mit enorm hoher Staugefahr nehmen, das nervt.
Und ja - da angelten eine Frau und ein Kind. Ob es dort hunnertrpro legal war weiß ich nicht, müßte jemanden wie „Maestro Finke” fragen.
Und ja, Hecht, Zander und Barsch hatte ich schon auf Mais.

FischFreund84 - Petri heil zu Deinem Fischzug! Schön zu lesen, daß es Dir Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## geomas

Ich habe hier mal wieder die China-Stippe geschwungen, aber heute Abend gab es nur Minis und Kleinis an der 4,50m-Vboni.
Schön war es dennoch, leider hatte ich nur eine kleine Kamera mit. Vor dem Foto ^ oben zog ein riesiger Schwarm Stare vor dem Mond durch. 
Da war die Kamera noch in der Tasche. Mist, das war ein richtig schönes Bild, das ich zu gerne festgehalten hätte.

Ich habe die neulich erworbene und kurz vorgestellte DAM Quick Finessa Picker 20 an eine Balzer Magna Silver Ledger montiert, meine erste Schwingspitzrute, gekauft in den 90ern. Das Paar scheint mir gut zu passen und bleibt wohl vorerst so verbandelt.

Habe anfangs ein sehr großes einzelnes Korn „Vanille”-Mais (Timarmix) am Haar abgeboten, aber da gab es nur zwei mal einen Ruck an der Montage. 
Spät in der Dämmerung gab es noch einen korrekten Biß an der Schwinge, ein Plötz hatte sich die 3 Dosenmais-Körner am Haar incl. Haken gesichert.





...erster Fisch für die neue alte Combo, gefangen schon nach Sonnenuntergang. Immerhin ein Anfang.

In den nächsten Tagen ist Halligalli in Rostock, ob ich zum Angeln komme ist noch offen. Könnte knapp werden mit der Zeit.


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
war heute am Edersee. Mein Motor hat sich verabschiedet und ich musste rückwärts an den Steg fahren . Natürlich war ich echt weit draussen!  

Fische
Echos waren mega vorhanden! Später am Steg, habe ich die match ausgepackt und leider ging nichts!


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal wieder die China-Stippe geschwungen, aber heute Abend gab es nur Minis und Kleinis an der 4,50m-Vboni.
> Schön war es dennoch, leider hatte ich nur eine kleine Kamera mit. Vor dem Foto ^ oben zog ein riesiger Schwarm Stare vor dem Mond durch.
> Da war die Kamera noch in der Tasche. Mist, das war ein richtig schönes Bild, das ich zu gerne festgehalten hätte.
> 
> Ich habe die neulich erworbene und kurz vorgestellte DAM Quick Finessa Picker 20 an eine Balzer Magna Silver Ledger montiert, meine erste Schwingspitzrute, gekauft in den 90ern. Das Paar scheint mir gut zu passen und bleibt wohl vorerst so verbandelt.
> 
> Habe anfangs ein sehr großes einzelnes Korn „Vanille”-Mais (Timarmix) am Haar abgeboten, aber da gab es nur zwei mal einen Ruck an der Montage.
> Spät in der Dämmerung gab es noch einen korrekten Biß an der Schwinge, ein Plötz hatte sich die 3 Dosenmais-Körner am Haar incl. Haken gesichert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...erster Fisch für die neue alte Combo, gefangen schon nach Sonnenuntergang. Immerhin ein Anfang.
> 
> In den nächsten Tagen ist Halligalli in Rostock, ob ich zum Angeln komme ist noch offen. Könnte knapp werden mit der Zeit.


Petri Geo,
und mal wider ein sehr schönes Werbebild für alte DAM Rollen, ich sehe in der Bucht wider die Preise nach oben schießen dieses mal bei DAM Rollen, kann ich mit Leben


----------



## Thomas.

so gerade mal für 30min am Fluss gewesen um zu schauen wie es meinen Döbeln geht, der Wasserstand ist natürlich grauenvoll, und sollte es irgendwann mal Regnen kommt von der andern Seite der Stau jede menge Algen oder was das für ein Zeugs ist rüber.
aber den Döbeln ging es anscheinend sehr gut, waren Top fit so das ich kurz die Rute die ich immer im Auto habe scharf gemacht habe und da noch ein Popup mit Haken dran war brauchte ich auch nix ändern.
ab ins Wasser damit, 21,22,23 zack 55cm haben guten Morgen gesagt, eingepackt nach Hause


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal wieder die China-Stippe geschwungen, aber heute Abend gab es nur Minis und Kleinis an der 4,50m-Vboni.
> Schön war es dennoch, leider hatte ich nur eine kleine Kamera mit. Vor dem Foto ^ oben zog ein riesiger Schwarm Stare vor dem Mond durch.
> Da war die Kamera noch in der Tasche. Mist, das war ein richtig schönes Bild, das ich zu gerne festgehalten hätte.



Petri geomas, "Minis und Kleinis" machen auch Freude!

Wie immer schöne Bilder, besonders die "Stilangel-Bilder" begeistern mich immer wieder. Das mit dem Schwarm Stare vor dem Mond verstehe ich, wäre ein tolles Bild geworden.

Ja, das mit der Bereitschaft der Kamera für das Bild für den Moment, das habe ich zurzeit mit einem Eisvogel. Der kleine Kerl versucht in unregelmäßigen Abständen auf meiner Rute zu landen. Wenn er mich dann wahr nimmt, lässt er sich fallen und saust unten drunter durch. Wenn er nicht schon landet, aber den Moment des Anfliegens will ich dann haben. Wie oft ich schon mit der Kamera und den Auslöser auf "Rapid-Fire" gestellt in Position gesessen habe - ohne das der kleine Kerl kam. Aber natürlich kommt er, wenn ich die Kamera nicht ausgepackt oder weggelegt habe. Aber vielleicht kriege ich ihn ja noch.



Thomas. schrieb:


> 55cm haben guten Morgen gesagt,



Petri zu deinem "guten-Morgen-55er Döbel" Thomas. , schöner Fisch.

Die Gewässer sehen aber gar nicht so gut aus. Hoffentlich regnet es mal bald, haben wir bitter nötig!


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Petri Thomas. zum schönen Morgen-Döbel und viel Glück für deine Gewässer
Petri geomas , wie immer tolle Fotos, leider macht meine iphone-cam im Moment irgendwie was sie will...

Gestern Abend bin ich gegen 19 Uhr zum Haus-See. Meine anvisierte Stelle war leider von ein paar Pinickern besetzt. Bei dem Wetter merkt man deutlich, dass der Bereich jetzt regelmäßig gemäht wird. Vorher hat sich niemand dort in das hohe Gras gesetzt. Der Abend war sehr durchwachsen. Gegenüber übten sich ein paar Halbstarke mit 2,5 Promille die Ballermannhits mitzusingen, hinter mir ließen sich zwei jüngere Damen nieder und sind auch erst gegen 23 Uhr wieder abgezogen. eine der beiden war hyper kommunikativ und wollte der anderen gefühlt ihre komplette Lebensgeschichte ohne Pause oder Luftholen erzählen. Ja das sind halt die Nachteile am Haus-See.

Nun aber zu den Highlights. Gefischt habe ich, wie angekündigt zwei unükelige Ruten auf Schlangendöbel (da gab es ein paar halbstarke Brassen und Güstern aber keinerlei Zielfisch) und erneut die Hardy Swingtip im Nahbereich mit der Hoffnung auf Schleie. Futterstrategie wie gehabt, schweres Grundfutter (Browning Tench) mit etrwas Hanf (war über), einer Dose Mais und ein paar Pellets. Den Abend vorher bereits angesetzt um es so passiv wie möglich zu halten, wegen der 1 Mrd. Güstern. Die harten Bälle immer im 3er Gebinde zum Start und dann stündlich angefüttert.

Gefischt habe ich die Hardy mit dem schönen passenden Swingtip von metal mickey, 15g ICs Würfel und 6er Schleienhaken, Hauptschnurr 0,18 Maxima.

Trotz der  passiven Fütterung waren sehr schnell wieder die Kleinis am Platz und knabberten fröhlich an meinen Mais/Mistwurm Kombiköder. Selbst bei Vollabzug der Spitze sind diese oft nicht zu bekommen, da sie wahrscheinlich nur die Wurmenden "benagen". Diesmal gesellten sich dann auch noch einige Barsche hinzu, gefangen habe ich 5 oder 6 zwischen 10 und 25 cm. Durch die Sensiblität der Schwingspitze konnte ich alle gut vom Haken befreien und hatte keinen Tiefschlucker dabei.

Das eigentliche Highlight des Abends ereignete sich relativ früh gegen viertel vor Acht. Erst begann es mit den üblichen Gezubbel und ich dachte schon "nächste Güster". Der Biss entwickelte sich aber dierekt weiter und zog die Swingtip fast in dei wagerechte. Direkt nach dem Anschlag war zu spüren, dass ich hier etwas ungewöhliches dran hatte. Der Widerstand war kräftig aber nicht so wie bekannt. Der Fisch zog direkt zum Ufer und nicht ins Freiwasser. Habe ich so noch nie gehabt.

Da die Größe ja genau das richtige Format für die Hardy war, kam er dann relativ schnell nach oben und ich war verblüfft und begeistert als ich in dieses, mir fremde Anlitz, des kräftigen Giebel schaute. Der Fisch guckte übrigens genauso blöd zurück  .

Ich habe Berichte gelesen über gute Giebelfänge im Aasee aber seit den ständigen Abfischaktionen sind diese seit 2019/20 verstummt. Ich habe gehofft endlich mal einen zu kriegen und hier ist er. Das der Rest des Abends nur noch Güstern kamen war mir dann auch Schnuppe. Für mich hat der Haus-See wieder eine Species gebracht, die ich gerne nach langer Zeit mal wieder fangen wollte.

Irgendwie sieht der Fisch auf den Fotos komisch aus. am Kopf ist bei der kompletten Fotoserie eine Reflexion die ihn leicht unförmig erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Finke20

Petri meine lieber Ükelbrüder, da habt ihr ja wieder kräftig gefangen und die Bilder sind auch wieder überwältiget.
Von mir gibt es noch einen kurzen Nachtrag von gestern Abend.
Ich hatte mir gestern etwas Zeit genommen und bin für 3 Stunden, an einen kleinen See mit Karauschen und Schleien bestand gefahren.
Gegen 18:45 Uhr konnte ich starten, als Ruten hatte ich die OCC-Rute und eine Match-Rute mitgenommen. Als Köder hatte ich Mais, Fleischmaden und Rotwürmer mit am Start. Gefüttert würde mit BROWNING Tench, aber sehr sparsam.






Am Futterplatz sind nach kurzer Zeit schöne Gründelblasen zu sehen und die ersten bisse ließen nicht lange auf sich warten. Nur nicht die erhofften Fische, es gaben sich kleine Güstern ein Stelldichein, die Größe etwa bis 20 cm. 
Aber die sehnlich erwarteten Zielfische stellten sich auch noch ein. Es gab einige halbstarke Karauschen.










Was auch die Köderkombi Fleischmade, Mais zum fressen gern fand sind sehr schöne goldige Giebel gewesen. 
Im Wasser sahen sie noch nach stattlichen Karauschen aus, nach dem anlanden entpuppten sie sich aber als Giebel.
Eigentlich schade, es gab sonst keine Giebel im See und er wird bestimmen in den nächsten Jahren, die Karausche immer weiter verdrängen .


----------



## nostradamus

Hi
Mal Bilder vom Gewässer. 
Nosta


----------



## Mescalero

Dace 
Eisvögel fotografieren ist fast genauso spannend wie Angeln und braucht mindestens ebenso viel Geduld. Daumen gedrückt!

Petri Thomas. zum Döbelgewitter! Ich hatte auch nicht den Eindruck, dass es ihnen schlecht geht im Fluss. Nur beißen wollen sie nicht so richtig. 

skyduck 
Petri zum Quasimodo der Aasee-Giebelpopulation. Auch wenn es nur auf dem Foto so wirkt, mit diesem Stigma muss er jetzt leben. 

Finke20 
Wunderschöne Fische, Petri Heil! Eigentlich ist es fast egal ob K oder G, in Bronze gegossen sehen beide stark aus. 

Ich hatte heute einen seltsamen Ansitz an einem unserer Vereinstümpel. Von links mündet ein kleiner Wiesenbach in den See und genau da habe ich geangelt. 
Leider wehte ein heftiger Wind,  so stark dass sich Schaum auf den Wellen bildete. Trotzdem habe ich es mit Schwimmer und Wurm probiert, die hatte ich nämlich im Kühlschrank vergessen und heute morgen wiedergefunden. 
An einer anderen Rute (Billigtele in 1,80 - irgendwann mal in China mitbestellt und für den kaum 2 Meter breiten Bach perfekt) hatte ich einen Dynamite Wafter in Pink an einer Bombmontage.

Nach kurzer Zeit tauchte die Pose ab und etwas Großes hing dran. Ich machte mich auf einen spannenden Drill gefasst als es "Schnipp" machte und mir der Haken samt Wurm ins Gesicht flog. Ich glaube, es war ein Graskapfen, der nicht gut gehakt war, ich konnte den Fisch nur ganz kurz sehen. 

Zwischendurch kam ein Pärchen Nilgänse mit zwei Küken angerudert und wollte eigentlich in den Bach  traute sich aber nicht vorbei. Die Kleinen vertrieben sich die Zeit mit dem Fang von Wasserläufern - sehr sehenswert. Diese Insekten gehen mir ein bisschen auf den Zeiger, die missbrauchen den Schwimmer als Badeinsel, attackieren Trockenfliegen und verbreiten eine unruhige Stimmung. 

An der Alirute gab es nach einer Stunde einen Biss aber weil mir die Routine fehlt, drehte ich die Bremse ein, zwei Klicks zu fest zu und der Fisch sprengte das Vorfach. 

Das war alles, weder auf Wurm noch auf Wafter gab es weitere Bisse.


----------



## Tricast

Ich frage mal für einen Freund: Was fummelt ihr eigentlich immer an der Bremse rum? 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Rute in Ablage: Bremse auf
Fisch dran: Bremse zu


----------



## Tricast

Mein Freund sagte das wäre einleuchtend - Bremse auf / Bremse zu. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

Gut das ich momentan keine Rolle mit Bremse im Einsatz habe ...

Tight lines


----------



## PirschHirsch

Meine Bremseinstellung lasse ich auf meinem vorgewählten Preset.

Beim Posenfischen mit Rutenablage mache ich immer den Bügel auf und lege eine kleine Schnurschlaufe in einen billigen Run Clip vom Gerlinger:

Ich muss immer mit auch großen Karpfen rechnen.

Da hat mir ein Kollege mal gerade noch so meine schöne Floatrute gerettet, die ist schlagartig von der Ablage abgeflogen und war schon halb im Wasser - hatte vor lauter Labern vergessen, den Bügel aufzumachen.

Ich war da zwar in Rutennähe, aber der Karpfen war schneller als ich - zum Glück war mein Kollege noch schneller. Der Fisch ist dann leider ausgestiegen, das war kein kleiner.

Rute ist dabei heil geblieben, war echt Dusel.

Die Karpfenbisse bei uns erinnern mich stark an Wallerbisse - Pose zack weg und dann ab die Post. Da war im Lauf der Zeit noch kein einziger vorsichtiger Kapfenbiss dabei, immer rabiat wie beschrieben - ob nun Satzer oder größer.

Den Bügel lasse ich darum beim Posenfischen nur noch zu, wenn ich die Rute bei hoher Bissfrequenz in der Hand halte, um gleich reagieren zu können.

Beim Aal-Grundangeln mit geschlossenem Bügel und hochgestellter Rute im "Holzflüsslein" verwende ich am Griffende eine stabile Bodenanker-Sicherung, damit mir dasselbe nicht bei einem Beifang-Waller oder -Karpfen passiert.

Werde mir für diesen Zweck zusätzlich auch noch Bankstick-Stabilizer zulegen, damit da möglichst nichts abraucht.

Feedern oder Festblei-Angeln betreibe ich gar nicht - auf Karpfen und Schleie fische ich praktisch nur mit Pose, auch nicht mit Laufblei (finde ich in diesem Fall langweilig).


----------



## Tikey0815

Wie war nochmal die Weisheit in dem Kino-Gossenschlager „Two Casts too Furious“ ? 
- Wer bremst Verliert !


----------



## silverfish

Der Wasserstand im Kanal ist ok.

Hat auch Spass gemacht.
Die Fische gingen an eine bedürftige Familie ,die gern Fisch isst.
Also das grösste Rotauge hatte 36cm. An meiner 7.oom Kohlefaser stippe pures Adrenalin. Grins.

_Edit by Mod.
Siehe Startpost!_


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sei froh dass da noch genug Wasser drin ist.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das Fischbild wurde gelöscht!
Siehe Hinweis in deinem Beitrag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Gut das ich momentan keine Rolle mit Bremse im Einsatz habe ...


Und wie spricht deine Hornhaut an den Fingern darüber?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal die Weisheit in dem Kino-Gossenschlager „Two Casts too Furious“ ?
> - Wer bremst Verliert !


Das wäre, wenn du mit dem Fisch um die Wette läufst, oder vielleicht komfortabler im Bellyboat sitzt.
Z.B. wie der Franzose im flachen Fluss, der mit Wickelbrett ganz ohne Schnurbremse seiner 30Pfd Forelle über Stock und Stein lange hinterherläuft.
Eine ungeheuer empfehlenswerte sportliche Sache!  

Als armer ortsgebundener Uferrutscher ist es genau herum:
Wer nicht genügend bremst, verliert den großen Fisch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Meine Bremseinstellung lasse ich auf meinem vorgewählten Preset.
> 
> Beim Posenfischen mit Rutenablage mache ich immer den Bügel auf und lege eine kleine Schnurschlaufe in einen billigen Run Clip vom Gerlinger:
> 
> Ich muss immer mit auch großen Karpfen rechnen.
> 
> Da hat mir ein Kollege mal gerade noch so meine schöne Floatrute gerettet, die ist schlagartig von der Ablage abgeflogen und war schon halb im Wasser - hatte vor lauter Labern vergessen, den Bügel aufzumachen.
> 
> Ich war da zwar in Rutennähe, aber der Karpfen war schneller als ich - zum Glück war mein Kollege noch schneller. Der Fisch ist dann leider ausgestiegen, das war kein kleiner.
> 
> Rute ist dabei heil geblieben, war echt Dusel.
> 
> Die Karpfenbisse bei uns erinnern mich stark an Wallerbisse - Pose zack weg und dann ab die Post. Da war im Lauf der Zeit noch kein einziger vorsichtiger Kapfenbiss dabei, immer rabiat wie beschrieben - ob nun Satzer oder größer.
> 
> Den Bügel lasse ich darum beim Posenfischen nur noch zu, wenn ich die Rute bei hoher Bissfrequenz in der Hand halte, um gleich reagieren zu können.
> 
> Beim Aal-Grundangeln mit geschlossenem Bügel und hochgestellter Rute im "Holzflüsslein" verwende ich am Griffende eine stabile Bodenanker-Sicherung, damit mir dasselbe nicht bei einem Beifang-Waller oder -Karpfen passiert.
> 
> Werde mir für diesen Zweck zusätzlich auch noch Bankstick-Stabilizer zulegen, damit da möglichst nichts abraucht.
> 
> Feedern oder Festblei-Angeln betreibe ich gar nicht - auf Karpfen und Schleie fische ich praktisch nur mit Pose, auch nicht mit Laufblei (finde ich in diesem Fall langweilig).


Du bist doch gerade derer einer wie nebenan bekundet, der die Slammer 560 ganz ohne LiveLiner fischt!   
Dabei würde die echt gut zu deiner Angelei und den spurtenden Karpfen etc. passen.


----------



## DUSpinner

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Z.B. wie der Franzose im flachen Fluss, der mit Wickelbrett ganz ohne Schnurbremse seiner 30Pfd Forelle über Stock und Stein lange hinterherläuft.
> Eine ungeheuer empfehlenswerte sportliche Sache!


Das erinnert mich an einen Drill eines über 20 Pfd. schweren Königslachses in Kanada, den ich an der Bauchflosse gehakt hatte. Mit dem ging ich bzw. er mit mir  an einer Flusskrümmung rund 100 m über Stock und Stein sowie größeren Felsbrocken Flussauf spazieren. Dabei sprang er noch über ein halbmeter hohes Wehr.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Karauschen, lieber Finke20 - und schade, daß sich in dem Gewässer die Giebeldamen breitmachen.

Ich hatte das früher schon mal thematisiert - falls irgendjemand hier gute Literatur oder Studien... zum Thema Giebel kennt - ich hätte Interesse.
Irgendwo, irgendwann las ich, daß es im Baltikum Giebelstämme gegen soll, die „konventionell” aus Rognern und Milchnern bestehen. 
Hier in D gibt es wohl ausschließlich Giebel-Rogner.

Petri heil auch Dir, Thomas.  zum schlanken Döbel. Sehr schön, daß die Fische angesichts der widrigen Umstände im Fluß offenbar noch nicht „auf dem letzten Lich pfeifen”. Hoffentlich hält sich das so.

Mescalero - schade, daß Du die Bisse nicht „verwerten” konntest. Manchmal läufts für uns Angler, manchmal für die Fischis...


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute am Vormittag doch noch mal kurz am Wasser - an der 3,60m Vboni-Stippe gab es auf einzelne Dosenmaiskörner ordentliche Plötz, an der Balzer-Schwinge mit Finessa-Rolle auf 3 Dosenmais-Körner am Haar eine Güster.


----------



## Dace

Petri in die Runde, besonders den Giebelfängern, wunderbare Exemplare - auch wenn sie zu Plagegeistern werden, allemal besser wie eine Grundel! 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und wie spricht deine Hornhaut an den Fingern darüber?



Die wird gepflegt, schön eingecremt mit dem Zeug aus der blauen Dose mit weißer Aufschrift, fünf Buchstaben lang! 

Denn sie werden gebraucht, am Flüsschen, da habe ich heute Abend noch mal vorbeigeschaut. Nachdem die Sonne sich verabschiedet hatte, kam die "Nachtsonne" langsam empor - ich liebe solche Abende, herrlich.






Und wenn dann noch etwas beißt, umso schöner. Es dauerte aber gut drei Stunden, dann kam der Biss, ganz normal, Anschlag, der Fisch war gehakt. Die PD Twin Tip Duo bog sich beachtlich, aber der Fisch nahm keinen Zentimeter Schnur, er stand am Boden.
Ich erhöhte leicht den Druck, aber es dauerte, bis sich der Fisch in Bewegung setzte. Ich bekam ihn auch schnell zu mir, aber dann entwickelte sich ein typischer Nahdistanzdrill: ein paar Meter flussauf, dann flussab, dann Richtung gegenüberliegendes Ufer. Der Fisch kam dabei aber nicht hoch.
Es dauerte, aber schließlich konnte ich ihn nach dem ersten Sprung aus dem Wasser sicher in den Unterfangkescher führen:






Nicht ganz 2-stellig, 78 cm lang, a barbel "the prince of the river!"


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Fische habt ihr wieder gefangen.

Petri Heil an Finke, Mescalero, Dace und alle die sonst noch erfolgreich waren.


----------



## Finke20

Moin,
Dace einen schönen B-Fisch hast du da wieder gefangen  .

Ich bin gestern zum späten Nachmittag mit Angelkumpel Henri auch nochmal losgezogen.
Ziel ist ein schöner kleiner See gewesen, der durch seinen guten Fischbestand punktet.
Da es dort leider keine Landangelstellen mehr gibt, haben wir das Schlauchi mit dabei.







Ruten hatte ich die beiden üblichen mit am Start. Es ging mit dem beißen auch gleich los. Die gewünschten Arten blieben leider wieder aus.
Egal was ich an Köder anbot, Tauwurm, Mistwurm, Fleischmaden, Mais und auch in Kombination. Ich fing nur Rotfedern und Plötzen, ich beachtlichen Stückzahlen, bei 50 habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. Die Größen naja sind ausbaufähig gewesen. Die die Vielzahl von Fischen am Futterplatz, hatten es die Schleie auf die wir es eigentlich abgesehen hatten keine Chance die Köder zu finden. Es gab reichlich Gründelblasen am Platz.   






Zu 21:30 Uhr machten wir Schluss, da das Boot noch verstaut werden musste und es im dunkel keine Freude ist dieses zumacht.


----------



## skyduck

Petri Mescalero
Petri Finke20 , ja Krausche, die will ich auch endlich mal wieder... 
Petri Dace , ja was soll man da noch sagen? Speciem Hunting at the best !

Bei mir gab es gestern Abend neben den üblichen Güstern einen guten Schlangendöbel an der Drennan Twintip, das hat Spass gemacht war aber nicht das Ziel  Probleme gab es an den Methodfeeder. Die Minigüstern stürzten sich dermaßen energisch auf den Futterklumpen, dass sich  mindestens 10 Stück immer wieder quergehakt haben. Da muss ich heute mal mit größeren Ködern experimentieren. Zur Dämmerung hin gab es einige Rotaugen auf Mais.











Im Test war gestern der große Drennan DMS Baitwaiter. Gefällt mir sehr gut, die flexible Einteilung kommt meinen Ordnungsdrang sehr entgegen. Der Träger passt wunderbar in den Stuhl und wird dann entweder am Banstick oder am Korum Ripplearm aufgeschraubt. Je nach Ausmass/Plan, nimmt man die 4er oder 8er Version mit. Die Dosen passen sehr schlüssig ineinander und hat man dann ja sowieso mit, bzw. platzsparend zusammengesteckt. Bei der großen Version kann ich dann locker auf den sidetray verzichten.











Heute Abend werde ich noch einen weiteren Versuch starten, so fern Wetter und Belagerung der Stellen es zulassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bist doch gerade derer einer wie nebenan bekundet, der die Slammer 560 ganz ohne LiveLiner fischt!
> Dabei würde die echt gut zu deiner Angelei und den spurtenden Karpfen etc. passen.



Die 560er sind für meine Karpfen- und Schleien-Floats zu klotzig, da bekomme ich auch den Rollenfuß jeweils nicht in den Halter (Fuß zu fett) - die LL-Variante mit identischen Fußmaßen würde mir daher für diesen Zweck nichts nützen.

Zudem sind mir meine verwendeten Float-Schnüre (Karpfen 0,28er, Schleie 0,25er) jeweils etwas zu dünn für die Slammer-Grobwicklung.

Drum verwende ich da meine Applauses 4000 (mit Zauber-Match-Spule; Schleie) und 5000 (Karpfen). Das passt jeweils super gut, auch in puncto Stabilität (auch mit der 4000er habe ich da keinerlei Angst vor nem Beifang-Karpfen-Drill).

Auf meinen 560ern habe ich nur Monos ab 0,35 mm aufwärts für richtige Wüstzwecke, das geht dann einwandfrei.

Die hängen entweder an meinen 3,60er-Deadbaitruten mit 3 lbs oder an meinen 270er-Aal-Brutal-Stöcken mit 180 g WG. Passt da auch jeweils perfekt.

Wobei ich mir fürs Hecht-Deadbaiten noch bei Gelegenheit etwas anderes zulegen will, da mir der freie Schnurablauf bei offenem Bügel bei den Slammers wg. der tiefen Spule nicht mehr so gut gefällt - das hakelt mir mittlerweile zu oft (vor allem bei Frost).

Habe da für Hechtköfis unter 30 cm (ein Hechtköfi hat bei mir mindestens 15 cm - das ist dann aber schon klein, mindestens 20 cm mag ich lieber) + 60-80 g Grundblei darum die Ryobi Verum II 8500 Feeder oder die Okuma Azores ZXP 8000 im Auge.

Die Verum II 20 000 mit ihrer Zusatz-Achslagerung hinten macht mich für XXL-Köfis 30 cm+ (z. B. ganze-TK-Forellen) an 0,45er bis 0,50er Mono aber auch stärkstens an:

Werde ich mir dann auch mal anschauen. Passende Ruten sind bereits vorhanden (250 bzw. 300 g WG). Man kann nie genug Großkaliber im Haus haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Schon seltsam mit dem Slammer Füßen ...

Gerade extra mal probiert:
Bei einer Balzer 3,15m Seatrout mit DPS 20 Halter passt die Slammer 560 LL perfekt rein ,
bei einer leichten 28g 35g 50g Daiwa 2,70m mit DPS 18 Halter geht es auch noch gerade hinein - hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht. 
16er Halter passen nicht mehr.

Bei einer Karpfenrute sollten schon 20er Halter verbaut sein, oder will man nur Kleinfische?

Für die feinere Angelei nimmt man natürlich dann eine Shimano BR in 6000, um/ab 60€. Auch für die feinen Abzüge bei der Winterangelei, Kunststoff ist im Winter sogar sehr nett.
Für die viel feinere Angelei nimmt man natürlich dann eine Shimano BR in 4000, um/ab 50€


----------



## skyduck

Mein heutiger Abendansitz galt wieder der Tinca. Leider war heute absolute Partymeile am Wasser und sehr viel Lärm. Na ja wir hatten den lite Shelter mit und haben ihn als kleinen Sichtschutz aufgebaut. Gefangen haben wir einen bunten Strauß, angefangen von den Standards Güster und Rotaugen gab es sehr viele Bärschlein, 3 Schlangendöbel und sogar einen kleinen Mini-Hecht. Das ist natürlich der Nachteil wenn man mit Würmern angelt, eine Selektion auf die Friedos ist fast unmöglich. Mein Highlight des Abends war ein ca 55 cm Schuppi auf Mais an der Hardy Swingtip. Ich muss sagen, Ruten bauen konnten die bei Hardy , diese fast 40 Jahre alte Rute hat eine fantastische Dynamik und braucht sich hinter den aktuellen Ruten nicht verstecken. Der Jungspund hat richtig Gas gegeben und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der Nachhauseweg war dann weniger schön , wenn man sieht wie die Partypeople den Platz hinterlassen, da fehlen einem echt die Worte


----------



## PirschHirsch

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei einer Karpfenrute sollten schon 20er Halter verbaut sein, oder will man nur Kleinfische?



Das "Problem" ist, dass ich als Carpfloats gar keine Karpfenruten verwende - die eine ist eigentlich eine 330er-Zander-Naturköderrute (schöne weiche Aktion), die andere ist eine günstige alte 270er-Composit-Spinne (ebenfalls schön weich; für dicht bewachsene Stellen, s. u.).

Beide haben ca. 60 g Max-WG und werfen 30 bis 35 g optimal (Labelung stimmt jeweils nicht). Verwende ich parallel auch auf Zander mit Köfi (Haupteinsatzzweck der beiden Stöcke).

Bei der Naturköderrute müsste ich die Slammer 560 richtig reinstopfen, das gefällt mir nicht wirklich in puncto Rollenhalter-Erhalt. Geht sozusagen nur mit Gewalt und wird von mir daher als unbrauchbar bzw. -möglich bewertet.

Bei der vergleichsweise leichteren Schleien-Float mit 26 g Max-WG genau dasselbe. Vor allem für diese wäre die Slammer 560 ohnehin viel zu klumpig (jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack).

Bei der Composit-Spinne gar keine Chance:

Deren Rollenhalter hat vorne keinen "Schuh", sondern einen "Schlitz" - d. h. vorne ist sozusagen ein festes Plastikteil mit Duplon-Bezug (Foregrip und Vorne-Rollenhalter in einem), in das der Rollenfuß unten reinzuschieben ist (kein Plan, welcher Fachbegriff für diese Rollenhalter-Bauart gilt - bin da kein Experte).

Da geht der Slammer-Fuß gerade mal so 2 bis 3 mm rein und hält nicht richtig - zu breit und von der Materialstärke her zu dick. Wenn man dann hinten zudreht, besteht vorne starke Raushebel-Gefahr, wenn man aus Versehen an der Rolle hängenbleibt etc. Noch suboptimaler.

Die Applause-Füße (4000 bzw. 5000) gehen wiederum in die Halter aller erwähnten Ruten völlig problemlos rein und halten nach dem Zudrehen bombenfest.

Bei meinen 360er-Deadbaits mit 3 lbs gibt es mit der 560er-Slammer keinerlei Probleme - das sind ja eigentlich mittelweiche Karpfenruten auch vom Aufbau her (obwohl "Deadbait" draufsteht). Rollenhalter groß genug.

Die sind mir aber zum Carp-Floaten mit Posen zwischen 3 und 5 g einfach deutlich zu derb (für Schleien-Float-Zwecke gleich fünfmal) - damit kann man 20er-Köfis plus Grundblei rausballern.

Für meinen Geschmack insgesamt viel zu grobmotorisch zum Rüssler-Posieren: Karpfen-Grundangeln ja (fällt bei mir wg. Gähn-Faktor aber weg), Karpfen-Floaten eher weniger bis gar nicht.

Zudem kann ich die an meinen bevorzugten Carpfloat-Stellen wg. Bäumen und Gebüsch fast nicht einsetzen - da bin ich teilweise schon mit der 330er eingeschränkt

--> deshalb als Zweitrute die 270er Composit, um "Zwangs-Stellenverzicht" möglichst zu vermeiden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mit den diversen leichteren Ruten ist das nachvollziehbar.

Rutenlängenvarianten versus spezifischer Gewässerbewuchs ist sowieso klar, da muss man bei derselben Ruteneinsatzklasse schon breiter aufgestellt sein.
Die gleiche Rolle möchte ich schon dafür einsetzen können, du wahrscheinlich auch. Keine Lust auf dauernd umgewöhnen.

Dir bleibt aber letztlich bei den leichten Ruten nichts viel übrig, außer mal den Shimano BR als nächstbeste Option eine Chance zu geben. 
(den erfolgreich langjährig bewährten, etwas überdimensionierten mit Standardgetriebe, meist schwarzen günstigen Kunststofftypen)
Wenn eine 4000er Applause eben diese eine wichtige Eigenschaft des Rutenklauschutzes nicht bietet. Als Runterfallrute vom Rutenhalter ist die metalloide Rolle auch nicht so gut bzw. echt viel zu schade , ich habe genau deswegen die weitgehend gleichen weit elastischeren Ecusima angeschafft (sozusagen mit integrierten Fahrradhelm).
Bei den BR tut man den Schritt wirklich mit dem einfachen Umschalter für die zweite Ablaufbremse, kein Tüdeln mit Clip oder Gummi, kein besonderes Vorbereiten müssen des Anschlags, bei eilig nur einfach ankurbeln.
Wenn ich chillen oder quatschen will am Wasser, ist das ein unabdingbares Muss! 
Der "Klack!!!" prägt sich richtig ein, wie die Vorfreude bei einer aufpoppenden Sektflasche.


----------



## Astacus74

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei den BR tut man den Schritt wirklich mit dem einfachen Umschalter für die zweite Ablaufbremse, kein Tüdeln mit Clip oder Gummi, kein besonderes Vorbereiten müssen des Anschlags, bei eilig nur einfach ankurbeln.
> Wenn ich chillen oder quatschen will am Wasser, ist das ein unabdingbares Muss!



Ich habe diesen Vorteil erst dieses Jahr kennen-und schätzengelernt, das hat schon was



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der "Klack!!!" prägt sich richtig ein, wie die Vorfreude bei einer aufpoppenden Sektflasche.



Ja das ist schon ein tolles Geräusch, was ich dann aber doch eher mit der Vorfreude der aufploppenden Bierflasche vergleichen würde (Sekt/Mädchenbrause)


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Finke20 u. skyduck

so ich werde jetzt bis kurz vor Dunkel (Angst vor Ratten  ) auch mal los um es auf Brassen zu ersuchen, hoffentlich beißt nix großes da ich ja nur Heckbremsrollen habe und ich gelesen habe das die nicht so toll sein sollen, Mist, hätte man mir auch 30 Jahre früher sagen können

allen den die es auch noch ans Wasser zieht ein Herzliches Petri, und den anderen ein Wunderschönes Wochenende




böse böse


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. das schlimme ist, du steckst ja noch andere an. Also mit Heckbremse nicht mit Rattenphobie... Nr. 2 dein Tip...


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> @Thomas. das schlimme ist, du steckst ja noch andere an. Also mit Heckbremse


man tut was man kann , Glückwunsch,
ich finde die Dinger einfach nur Klasse, nur der Kurbelkauf ist nicht so mein, und eine Doppelkurbel wäre schön gewesen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
bei mir kommt Montag die Normale Stradic Kampfbremse an, bin ja mal auf den unterschied gespannt, die ist zwar weiß hat aber eine DK, wie gesagt man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie ich in der letzten Stunde getobt habe - Kinskys Klaus ist nix dagegen...
> Kommt doch eben meine neue Rapala Nerios hier an - im Katalog 223gr bei 5m mit Beringung.
> Was bekomme ich? Eine UNBERINGTE Nerios die bei 5m (vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachmessen..) 295gr wiegt.
> Das Askari ein absoluter Schrottladen ist, weiß wohl jeder - aber das ne Weltfirma wie Rapala ein 295gr Produkt mit 223gr bedruckt, macht mich einigermaßen fassungslos. Wir sind doch nicht bei Daiwa.. .
> Natürlich geht die gleich zurück und die kürzlich bestellte DAM ist schon storniert.
> Wisst ihr was ich jetzt mache?
> Ich kack auf die gesamte Angelindustrie und werde ausser Spaltblei (Dinsmores!) und Vorfachhaken (Gamakatsu) absolut garnichts mehr kaufen.
> Erstens habe ich nämlich Angelgerät für Generationen, und zweitens habe ich die Schnauze einfach gestrichen voll...
> 
> Natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin um eure schönen Einkäufe auf das heftigste beneiden, aber ich bin da endgültig raus!
> 
> Selbsverständlich werden Wetten in beliebiger Höhe angenommen, wie lange ich das durchhalte...


Sooo - verkackt... .
Diese DAM Seatrout ging mir nicht aus dem Kopf.
Und da sie in den knapp 6 Monaten bloß 11% teurer geworden ist, war das ein zusätzlicher Ansporn.
Dieser ständige Traum von der EINEN, von der perfekten Rute....


----------



## Rheinspezie

Moin moin an die Ückelelite... 

Bin zu 99,99% unfriedlich unterwegs und wollte Euch mal fragen, ob man in einem grossen Baggersee mit angeschlossenen Teilseen unterschiedlicher Struktur, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Tiefe auf diese Notköder was fangen kann... Grosse Rotfedern sollen wohl gefangen worden sein, Rotaugen angeblich "verschwunden", 
Karpfen und Schleien drin, allerdings auch 
Grundeln und Sonnenschönlinge... 

Wollte mit 1 Rute mal unverkrampft und mobil was versuchen... Neben dem Döschenkram habe ich noch Forelli und selbst geriebenes Paniermehl. 

Über Tips würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## fordprefect

Na Mais auf jeden Fall. Erbsen bestimmt auch. Die Möhrchen könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass die gar nicht erst halten.


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> man tut was man kann , Glückwunsch,
> ich finde die Dinger einfach nur Klasse, nur der Kurbelkauf ist nicht so mein, und eine Doppelkurbel wäre schön gewesen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
> bei mir kommt Montag die Normale Stradic Kampfbremse an, bin ja mal auf den unterschied gespannt, die ist zwar weiß hat aber eine DK, wie gesagt man kann nicht alles haben


Berichte auf jeden Fall mal, optisch gefällt die mir persönlich sogar besser, ist aber halt kein Ci4 und daher 80g schwerer in der 4000er Größe. Aber an den alten schwarzen Ruten so eine moderne weiße Rolle finde ich auch nicht schlecht, praktisch black&white, hat irgendwie was…


----------



## fordprefect

Bei Paniermehl muss man aufpassen, dass es nicht einfach ein klebriger harter Klumpen wird. Kannst noch bei Backaromen zugreifen, Vanille, Rum etc. Und natürlich den Saft der Maisdose.


----------



## Tricast

Sitzkipe Rive
					

Rive Kipe wie auf den Bildern zu Sehen mit vielen Anbauteilen. Tel.04746-9179425 oder 015204613701,Sitzkipe Rive in Niedersachsen - Hagen im Bremischen




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Einmaliges Angebot!


----------



## Rheinspezie

Wo würdet Ihr Rotaugen und Co in einem
grossen Baggersee vermuten... Es gibt flache Teilseen mit Sandboden, 1, 2m.
Bereiche mit Schlammboden sowie Kiesgrund 1bis 4m.
Angeschlossen ein tiefer Kanalabschnitt in der Mitte bis 12m.

Wo sind die Friedies flach, tief, Mittelwasser, sollte ich krautfelder beangeln, es gibt recht viele Hechte...


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Berichte auf jeden Fall mal, optisch gefällt die mir persönlich sogar besser, ist aber halt kein Ci4 und daher 80g schwerer in der 4000er Größe


Das sind die aller Allerbesten wenn einen die Paar Gramm nicht stören.
Auf mich wirken die noch "smoother" als die c14er Stradics.
Die sollen angeblich auch noch etwas robuster sein.. .


----------



## Thomas.

so komme grade vom Wasser, bis auf ein wenig Kleinfisch war nix (gestern 1 Barsch) habe schnell eingepackt ich glaube ein Gewitter ist im Anmarsch.






zuhause angekommen war die Post schneller als gedacht, das Teil ist Topp, aber die ci4+ ist Topper und smoother, robuster fühlt sich wahrscheinlich nur so an weil sie schwerer ist (was mich auch nicht stört).


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das sind die aller Allerbesten wenn einen die Paar Gramm nicht stören.
> Auf mich wirken die noch "smoother" als die c14er Stradics.
> Die sollen angeblich auch noch etwas robuster sein.. .





Thomas. schrieb:


> zuhause angekommen war die Post schneller als gedacht, das Teil ist Topp, aber die ci4+ ist Topper und smoother, robuster fühlt sich wahrscheinlich nur so an weil sie schwerer ist (was mich auch nicht stört)


Oohps - ihr sprecht über Heckbremsler..
Da bin ich natürlich raus...


----------



## seatrout61

Warum raus? 3000er Shimanos mit (Kampf-)Heckbremse verrichten bei mir seit 35 (ok, 15 Jahre davon ungenutzt) Jahren klaglos ihren Dienst...sind noch die alten einfachen Rollen mit 1-2 Kugellager und aus (robustem) Plastik...ohne jeglichem Schnickschnack....getestet bis ca. 35 Pfund (Karpfen ü90cm).


----------



## Astacus74

Puh was für ein Tag aber alles geschafft inklusive es Vorfütterns des Brassenplatzes, da meine alte Kamera auf seltsame Weise verschwunden war und die neue im laufe der Woche eingetrudelt ist startet um 0645 das einfischen der Silstar DIA FLEX Match 420, 2.0 mal sehen ob die Schuppenträger mir wohlgesonnen sind,
und diesmal mit Bildern versprochen.

Angefüttert habe ich mit aufgweichten Brötchen die trocken gelagert so langsam verangelt werden müssen, plus 4 Dosen Dosenmais, die Brötchen haben eine schöne Wolke im Wasser gebildet plus den Mais, so das die Kleinen schon mal einen Mitternachtssnack zu sich nehmen können.

Nachher wird dann angefüttert mit Maden und schon jetzt angemischten Trockenfutter.

Einzig ganz allein werde ich heute auch wieder nicht sein zwei Vereinskameraden fischen dort auf Karpfen aber wir haben schon geregeltwer wo fischt.

dann mal ins Betti und schauen was nachher geht



Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Der Ükel ruht, das ist sehr ungewöhnlich. Liegt wohl daran, das niemand etwas berichten kann, so wie ich. Mein Urlaub ist schon wieder eine Woche vorüber und ich habe es in den letzten Wochen nur einmal ans Wasser geschafft, mit Kochtopf auf Schlangendöbel und das war es schon. Ein wenig liegt es daran, das ich den Hintern nicht hoch bekomme, weil mein Treppenbau mich voll in Beschlag hat und ich in meiner Freizeit mehr um meine Frau kümmere, bzw. belustige. Die ganze Woche kümmert sie sich um ihre Eltern und auch um meine Mutter mit Arztbesuchen, Einkäufe usw. Ich bewundere sie immer wieder, wie sie das meistert.
Heute waren wir z.B auf einer Straußenfarm.




Und gleich nebenan ist die Forellenzucht,  wo wir unseren Besatz her beziehen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Entschuldigt bitte das schlecht Handyfoto. Anschließend waren wir noch an der Weser zum Eis essen mit einem Wespenschwarm.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Auch hier lässt der Wasserstand zu wünschen übrig, so wie bestimmt überall.
Die Ablenkung hat ihr gut getan, das habe ich gemerkt und das Leben geht weiter. Noch ein Herzliches Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen und einen guten Start in die neue Woche.

Gruß Jason


----------



## fordprefect

Was ging denn nun?
Ich bin heut Nachmittag noch mal bis Acht mit Wurm und Pose unterwegs gewesen. Erst ging lange gar nichts. Dann hab ich am letzten Spot ausgeworfen und mich gewundert, warum die Pose flach liegt. War ganz nah an ner Bieberburg, aber Pose war auch flach eingestellt.
Hab dann einholen wollen und dann zappelte ein Giebel dran.
Danach gabs noch nen Kaulbarsch. Hatte noch ein paar Bisse, aber die konnte ich nicht verwandeln und hatte dann auch Hänger. Aber es war eindeutig ein Biss und nicht einfach nur durch Strömung runter gezogen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Heute waren wir z.B auf einer Straußenfarm.


Kann man die Erwerben und weißt du einen Preis????


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs,
(Die Älteren erinnern sich vielleicht noch an mich). Da meine anglerische Verfinsterung noch anhält, bin ich sehr stolz es Freitags und heute wenigstens hakenlos meine Hausstrecke besucht zu haben.

Die Zustände sind desolat. Da wo noch Wasser ist, ists eine Stille murkige Brühe geworden, grassbüschel wachsen mitten im Flussbett. Die strömigen Abschnitte sind fliegenumschwirrte Stein- und Kiesbetten geworden, mit einem Fußstapfen Rinnsal in der Mitte. Mein  Flüsschen ist ein Sumpf.

Zu allem Übel hat auch noch ein Angler letzte Woche unter dem B.-Baum einen hier seltenen, prachtvollen Fisch gefangen und das offenbar direkt in irgendein soziales Netzwerk komplett mit Bild und Stelle gepostet. Das bedeutet: Vorgestern und heute standen Angler in sengender Hitze Schulter an Schulter am entsprechenden Abschnitt wie auf ner Heringsbrücke und durchkämmten buchstäblich die murkige Gumpe.

Das Flüsschen hatte im Sommer immer zu kämpfen, aber sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Ich hoffe, das Gewässer und meine lieben Johnnies schaffen das irgendwie, und wir können ein Wiedersehen feiern, wenn die Blätter fallen und die Vögel-Vs in den stahlblauen Herbsthimmel malen.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann man die Erwerben und weißt du einen Preis????


Also lieber Heiner, die armen Tiere  sind zum Erwerb, Straußenfleisch soll ja angeblich gut schmecken. Die Preise kenne ich nicht, wenn du sie wissen möchtest mach ich mich schlau. Denn Rest gern über PN. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Zu allem Übel hat auch noch ein Angler letzte Woche unter dem B.-Baum einen hier seltenen, prachtvollen Fisch gefangen und das offenbar direkt in irgendein soziales Netzwerk komplett mit Bild und Stelle gepostet. Das bedeutet: Vorgestern und heute standen Angler in sengender Hitze Schulter an Schulter am entsprechenden Abschnitt wie auf ner Heringsbrücke und durchkämmten buchstäblich die murkige Gumpe.


So wie immer, die Schwachköpfe sterben nie aus. Sehr bedauerlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Straußenfleisch soll ja angeblich gut schmecken.


Strauß schmeckt sehr gut, habe ich schon des Öfteren gegessen.
Hecht100+ falls du vor hast dir so Vögel zuzulegen, da gibt es enorme auflagen für, is nicht mal eben.
selber hatte ich mal ganz kurz 2 Nandus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer flexiblen Möglichkeit mir eine Floatrute, während der Fahrt auf meinem Motorrad, umzuhängen und damit sicher kürzere Strecken auf der Landstraße zurückzulegen. In etwa so wie dieser _SF Rod Strap_ von der Firma _Iron Claw_.





Quelle: https://www.angelplatz.de/iron-claw-sf-rod-strap-t--tr0190?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMImq6WkZHH-QIVhf93Ch0pKQiMEAQYBiABEgJf1fD_BwE

Gibt es so etwas auch für Friedfischruten? Meine Rutenfutterale sind alle recht lang, damit für den Transport auf der Maschine leider etwas zu sperrig und außerdem windanfällig. Wie schaut es also aus mit solchen Tragesystemen für einzelne Friedfischruten? Etwa 80 oder 90 km/h sollte es schon aushalten, fahre ich halt mal etwas langsamer.
Gibt es dazu Erfahrungswerte oder gar entsprechende Tests in Fachzeitschriften? Etwa in der Rute & Rallye? 

Besten Dank.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu Giebel und Kaulbarsch, fordprefect - das sind ja mal zwei unterbewertete Species.

Ach Mist, lieber Minimax , aber Du hast wohl geahnt, daß es eines Tages so kommen würde. 

Danke für den Bericht vom erfolgreichen Ausflug, lieber Jason - die Weser sieht zum Glück nicht ganz so deprimierend aus wie andere Fließgewässer.


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer - ich habe verschiedene Ausführungen der „Top&Butt”-Rutenschoner ähnlicher Bauart.
Das elastische breite „Gummiband” kommt bereits bei zügigem Stechschritt ins Flattern.


----------



## geomas

So, also morgen (vermutlich abends) sollte es mal wieder mit einem kleinen Ansitz klappen.
Die letzten Tage waren arbeitsmäßig sehr anstrengend, die Hitze machte die Sache nicht leichter.

Zur Einstimmung geb ich mir schon mal ein korrektes Angelvideo:






3lb Maxima, 18er Haken, Tri-Cast-Rute und DAM-Heckbremsrolle, da kommt viel Gutes zusammen...


----------



## Stippi68

Hallo zusammen,

heute um 03:30 Uhr hat der Wecker geklingelt. Alles schnell erledigt und die Reste noch ins Auto geladen und um 04:15 Uhr ging es los Richtung Wasser.
Wir haben uns für den Tietjenteich entschieden. Ich habe auf ca. 25m Emtfernung mit meiner Peter van der Willik Feeder Light gefischt. Diesmal habe ich kleine Futterkörbe von Guru geangelt. Um 05:00 Uhr flog der erste Korb ins Wasser. Was soll ich sagen, gar nicht so einfach vor Sonnenaufgang die Maden an den Haken zu bekommen ohne Kopflampe. Sollten wir beim nächsten Mal unbedingt mitnehmen. Um 05:00 Uhr morgens gleich 20°C  Außentemperatur, ist der Hammer.
Die Brassen waren aktiv und ich konnte die ersten Fische fangen. Dann kamen leider meine Lieblingswasser Bewohner auf die Bildfläche. Es gab Wollhandkrabben Bisse ohne Ende. Echt nervig. Ich habe trozdem zwischendrinn immer wieder Fische gefangen. Die Fische waren aktiver als ich erwartet hatte. Es waren 33 Fische. Davon 2 große Rotaugen und zwei Bonusfische:
Erst ein Schuppenkarpfen.




 Am Ende noch als letzer Fisch an diesem Angeltag ein Spiegelkarpfen von 56 cm Länge.




Wir haben bis 08:45 Uhr geangelt und sind dann rechtzeitig vor den hohen Temperaturen nach Hause geflüchtet.
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet auch schöne Angel- und Fangerlebnisse.

Grüße Stippi


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zusammen!

Ich war am WE nicht los, zu viel Arbeit und zu platt. Aber morgen fahre ich für ein paar Tage nach Thüringen und will ein bisschen im Stausee fischen. Eigentlich hatte ich die Forellenbäche aufsuchen wollen aber mir sagen lassen, dass es auch im Mittelgebirge düster aussieht....kaum noch Wasser. Nächste Woche ist Regen angesagt, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen die ihr überlisten konntet 



Minimax schrieb:


> Zu allem Übel hat auch noch ein Angler letzte Woche unter dem B.-Baum einen hier seltenen, prachtvollen Fisch gefangen und das offenbar direkt in irgendein soziales Netzwerk komplett mit Bild und Stelle gepostet.



ja diese Leute gibt es leider, jeden großen/seltenen Fang posten am besten mit den GPS Daten...

Naja ich werde jetzt auch mal meinen Angeltag vorstellen, da ich ja angkündigt/vorgefüttert hatte habe ich heute morgen mit Verspätung angefangen.

Also Silstar DIA FLEX Match 420 einfischen die 2te mit dem Boot ging es erstmal über den See (mit dem Rad 3km übern See 500m und man hat alles am Platz).






Leider kam den Fluß ziehmlich viel Dreck runter trotz der wenigen Strömung.  






Richtung Angelplatz wurde es besser.






Nachdem Anfüttern fing as Wasser an zu "Kochen" Mengen an Kleinfisch, einige Räuber waren auch Vorort den widme ich mich aber Richtung Herbst.






Die Exxner bei der Arbeit die sie zuverlässig verrichtete, der Dreck wurde weniger und dann vom Winde verweht
Gefischt habe ich die 6gr Ausführung 0,12 Vorfach 70cm lang 15cm vorm 12er Haken ein Bleischrot zum kenntlich machen der Hebebisse.
Die Quick CD 125 mit nun 3 Kugellagern 0,18 Schnur arbeitete auch Tadellos.






Parallel fischte ich mit der Silstar DIA FLEX Multipicker 270, 8gr Birnenblei und da die Kleinen nicht stören sollten 6er Wurmhaken mit fetten Tauwurm für Brasse und Co.
Die SS Diamond muß ich demnächst mal warten so ganz toll läuft die nicht mehr.
Das Land wo ich drauf sitze ist eine Sandbank normal 30cm unter Wasser, genau wie im Hintergrund vom Targetboard zu sehen.






Brasse die erste ca. 55cm weiter sollten folgen, die Match macht eine hervorragende Figur, ein wunderschönes Gerät  und der allseits beliebte Brassenschleim.






Noch eine von den schönen Brassen, die waren alle zwischen 50cm und 55cm scheint ein Jahrgang zu sein.






Ja die Plagegeister waren auch vor Ort, vor den Scheren sollte man sich in acht nehmen.






Der Angelplatz im Überblick da kann man schon anfangen zu schielen.
Im Hintergrund nicht ganz zu sehen hatte ich eine Blackstar Cormoran mit Boillie ausgelegt da war aber keine Aktion zu verzeichnen.






Der Happen für die Brassen,






und die, die ihn sich hat schmecken lassen, ich glaub als kleiner Klodeckel geht die schon durch.






Sind das nicht schöne Fische???
Ja ok das Vorfach ist eingeschleimt aber das fischen hat tierisch Spaß gemacht der Winkelpicker konnte 7 Brassen auf die Schuppen legen und die Match 16, andere Fische waren nicht am Platz, nur Brassen, meine Vereinskameraden (Dank fürs fotografieren) waren auf Karpfen aus konnten aber auch nur Brassen um die 60cm auf die Schuppen legen (aber weiter draußen)
Ich hoffe ich kann mit diesen kleinen Bericht den einen oder anderen auch mal zum Brassenangeln verleiten.


GrußFrank


----------



## geomas

Super, vielen Dank für Eure ermutigenden Berichte, liebe Stippi68  unjd Astacus74 ! Petri zu Euren Fängen!

Frank - wenn ich zu lange auf Dein Targetboard blicken würde - na, ich würde mich wohl selbst hypnotisieren. In dem Video oben wird übrigens auch so ein Hilfsmittel benutzt.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Frank - wenn ich zu lange auf Dein Targetboard blicken würde - na, ich würde mich wohl selbst hypnotisieren.



So schlimm ist das nu auch wieder nicht das geht schon nur wenn du mit Pose un Winklepicker fischt kann daszu schielen führen Links zum Picker und Rechts zur Pose...


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Kennt ihr das? Wenn man den ganzen Tag mit der Pose gefischt hat, dann abends im Bett die Augen schließt, und nur noch Posen sieht...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Wenn man den ganzen Tag mit der Pose gefischt hat, dann abends im Bett die Augen schließt, und nur noch Posen sieht...


deck dich mal zu, hört dann auf


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> deck dich mal zu, hört dann auf


Er sprach von Posen (Mehrzahl), oder meinst du er braucht auch noch ne Brille


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie schaut es also aus mit solchen Tragesystemen für einzelne Friedfischruten? Etwa 80 oder 90 km/h sollte es schon aushalten, fahre ich halt mal etwas langsamer.
> Gibt es dazu Erfahrungswerte oder gar entsprechende Tests in Fachzeitschriften? Etwa in der Rute & Rallye?


bei 80-90kmh bekommt der Begriff Testkurve gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung, ich fahre ja auch manchmal mit mein Röllerken (250er) und auf dem Rücken sind 80 schon zu schnell, und ich habe eine Windschutzscheibe, wenn du die Rute nicht irgendwie an der Seite ein wenig Schräg befestigen kannst würde ich es seinlassen


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Jungs,
> (Die Älteren erinnern sich vielleicht noch an mich). Da meine anglerische Verfinsterung noch anhält, bin ich sehr stolz es Freitags und heute wenigstens hakenlos meine Hausstrecke besucht zu haben.
> 
> Die Zustände sind desolat. Da wo noch Wasser ist, ists eine Stille murkige Brühe geworden, grassbüschel wachsen mitten im Flussbett. Die strömigen Abschnitte sind fliegenumschwirrte Stein- und Kiesbetten geworden, mit einem Fußstapfen Rinnsal in der Mitte. Mein Flüsschen ist ein Sumpf.


ich kam gerade vom Doc, und da bin ich mal eben zu meinem Flüsschen um mal zu schauen, Katastrophe wenn es nicht ganz bald Regnet 






ich möchte mal wissen wie da eine Mauer und Betonplatte rein kommt




der Bach ist schon Trocken und da wo normal Wasser ist kommt Grünzeug





den Döbeln geht es gar nicht gut schnappen nach Luft in der Stinkegrünenbrühe  




an andere Stelle die Brassen müssen sich auch was einfallen lassen, sonst werden es Flundern, in der Trüben Brühe stehen sie auf Grund und sind trotzdem zu sehen


----------



## Jason

Hier ereignet sich gerade ein seltenes Naturschauspiel.




Hoffentlich bleibt es mal länger dran. In unserem Flüsschen ist angeln kaum noch Möglich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Hier ereignet sich gerade ein seltenes Naturschauspiel.
> Anhang anzeigen 415286
> 
> Hoffentlich bleibt es mal länger dran. In unserem Flüsschen ist angeln kaum noch Möglich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


ums angeln geht es dir doch nicht, du brauchst die Treppe erst mal nicht weiter machen   
Spaß bei Seite, es ist mehr als an der zeit damit, hier Wirt es leider erst mal nix, für heute wurde Regen gemeldet aber die Sonne ist mal wider schneller


----------



## Tikey0815

hier hats heute auch ein wenig geregnet, ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein würde ich sagen.....
Ist ja selten, dass ich mir so einen richtigen langen Regenguss wünsche, aber die Nacht war unerträglich


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

ich war Samstag das zweite Mal an einem der Baggerseen, leider erneut ohne jeden Erfolg. Der See ist bis 19 m tief und geht nach ein paar Metern sehr steil bergab. Ich habe es immer wieder versetzt an der Kante versucht aber es gab nicht mal einen Zupfer. Zum Schluss habe ich mir noch ein paar weitere Stellen angeguckt und auch welche auf der Schattenseite sowie welche, wo es sehr flach reingeht gefunden. Da werde ich es nächstes Mal versuchen.

Sonntag bin ich dann ab Mittag an der Werse gewesen. Gott sei Dank ist hier der Zustand des Gewässers für die aktuelle Dürreperiode sehr gut. Der Stand ist zwar auch etwas niedriger aber das ist nicht wirklich dramatisch. Wenn ich sehe was einige andere hier für desatröse Zustände an ihren Flüssen haben, kann ich nur dankbar sein.  Trotz der Tropenhitze gabe es einige Brassen bis ca. 45 cm. Ganz zum Schluss hatte ich einen Fisch dran, der sich erst beim einkurbeln bemerkbar gemacht hat, ich habe ihn bis kurz vor die Seerosen bekommen, er sah aus wie ein ganz guter Döbel, hat sich dafür aber so gar nicht gewehrt. Leider konnte ich ihn nicht landen.

Die größten Erfolge in letzter Zeit habe ich tatsächlich mit 2 oder 3 kleinen Würmern am 8er oder 6er Haken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Wenn man den ganzen Tag mit der Pose gefischt hat, dann abends im Bett die Augen schließt, und nur noch Posen sieht...


Viel schlimmer, jede Pose tanzt die ganze Zeit unentschlossen hin und her ...

Noch mehr, wenn im Boot geangelt. Bei einigem erlebten selbst leichtem Wellengang schwappt dann das Bett ganz leicht im Gegenrhytmus und man  wacht vor lauter Schaukeln gleich wieder auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

An all die unter Niedrigwasser leidenden Flussangler

Mehr Kolke (oder so ähnliches) braucht der Fluss, die fehlen nun sehr.
Das war mal natürlich so mit starken Vertiefungen und tw. Verbreiterungen oder sogar dann sehr tiefe Einengungen.
Die Wikipedia bietet folgendes zu Kolk und Gumpe, mundartlich kenne ich auch den Gumpen.




__





						Kolk – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Gumpe – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Überhaupt gab es da viele Begriffe zu, heute gibt es das kaum mehr und so nennt es auch keiner mehr.
Hitze und Trockenheit gab es immer, nur war das mit den richtigen vielfältigen Flüssen und Feuchtgebietreserven nicht so drastisch wie heute
im begradigten Autobahn-Abwasserkanal-Wasserland DE.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Überhaupt gab es da viele Begriffe zu,


Bei uns nicht - es hieß alles "Loch".
Loch irgendwas; Herbertz-Loch, Forellen-Loch, Todes-Loch, Brücken-Loch, Sand-Loch.... .
Die Löcher meiner Jugend...... da werden Erinerrungen wach.....


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Löcher meiner Jugend...... da werden Erinerrungen wach.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Löcher meiner Jugend...... da werden Erinerrungen wach.....


 Joa...ähmm .... bei mir auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei uns nicht - es hieß alles "Loch".
> Loch irgendwas; Herbertz-Loch, Forellen-Loch, Todes-Loch, Brücken-Loch, Sand-Loch.... .
> Die Löcher meiner Jugend...... da werden Erinerrungen wach.....


Da hast du jetzt aber einen vielsinnigen rausgehauen 

Also ad problema ganz hammerhart und klar:

Mehr Löcher braucht das Land!


----------



## rhinefisher

Schelme - ihr seid SCHELME!


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei uns nicht - es hieß alles "Loch"



Ob Gumpen, Kolk oder Loch, sind immer noch gute Stellen, sehr begehrt und meistens gut besucht. Im Winter suche ich immer ein paar dieser Stellen auf, besonders bei leichten Hochwasser, da steht immer der eine oder andere gute Döbel drin.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schelme - ihr seid SCHELME!



Alle aus der gleiche Schule ... 


Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> ich war Samstag das zweite Mal an einem der Baggerseen, leider erneut ohne jeden Erfolg. Der See ist bis 19 m tief und geht nach ein paar Metern sehr steil


Tiefe Baggerlöcher sind tricky.
Ich hatte mal "Zugriff" auf einen ca. 800x900m großen und über 30m tiefen See mit einer Insel.
Es gab Schleien, Brassen und Rotaugen, an Räubern Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Und das in ordentlichen Größen und Mengen. Kormoran war ja noch ein gerngesehener Exot... .
Im Sommer habe ich oft den ganzen See umschnorchelt und Stunden im Wasser verbracht, wobei ganz leicht zu erkennen war, dass sich Fisch ausschließlich an Strukturen in Form von Wasserpflanzen und umgestürzten Bäumen befand.
Lediglich auf einem ca. 50m breitem und 4m tiefen "Steg" zwischen Festland und Insel waren überall Fische zu finden.
Kapitale Brassen und Schleien (mit die Größen in meiner Laufbahn..) konnte ich fast immer als Einzelfische auf Sicht fangen, aber mal den Korb richtig vollzumachen ist mir an diesem und ähnlichen Gewässern nie gelungen.
Für mich ne ganz schwierige Kiste... .


Dace schrieb:


> Ob Gumpen, Kolk oder Loch, sind immer noch gute Stellen, sehr begehrt und meistens gut besucht


Klar - ist der Kolk doch fischreich und i,d.R. leicht zu befischen.
Hinzu kommt ja noch das gerade viele gr0ße Löcher mit zum Schönsten zählen was die Natur zu bieten hat...


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich dann ab Mittag an der Werse gewesen.


Eben habe ich von unten nach oben gescrollt und sofort am Setup erkannt wer dort angelt...
Bei dir isses immer super professionell und aufgeräumt - echt der Hammer...


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eben habe ich von unten nach oben gescrollt und sofort am Setup erkannt wer dort angelt...
> Bei dir isses immer super professionell und aufgeräumt - echt der Hammer...


leider muß ich zugeben, das ich so einen gewissen Ordnungstick habe. Teils kommt es davon, dass ich zeitweise fast nur nachts geangelt habe, da ist Ordnung einfach hilfreich aber zum Teil ist es auch einfach eine Macke  . Wenn nicht alles ordentlich und so aufgeräumt steht wie ich das haben will werde ich ganz nervös...


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> leider muß ich zugeben, das ich so einen gewissen Ordnungstick habe.



Geht mir ganz genauso. Ich habe da auch eine gewisse Ordnung und gehe da auch sehr systematisch vor. Es muss alles so liegen, dass ich es sofort sehe und greifen kann. Auch in der Tackle-Box, da will ich nicht lange suchen, das muss schnell greifbar und zu finden sein. Auch das stetige Kontrollieren, ob irgendetwas fehlt, Bleie, Haken usw., da bin ich sehr pedantisch - und trotzdem fehlt da auch schon mal was. Und besonders nachts, da muss es es passen. War nicht immer so, habe ich mir aber iregendwann angewöhnt, weil es mir mehr als einmal den Angeltag versaut hatte.

Schöne Brassen fängst du da in der Werse Dirk, Petri! 


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Petri an alle Fänger!
Und viele Grüße vom Hohenwartestausee (Thüringen). 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich bin zwar unükelig unterwegs aber die Zielfische passen zum Stammtisch. 




Es ist verrückt, wie manche Zeitgenossen fischen. Ein Typ hat vier (!) Ruten draußen, kommt alle 20 min zum Gucken und hängt sonst in seinem Wohnwagen ab. Anscheinend gibt es Bissanzeiger, die 100 oder mehr Meter funken....


----------



## kuttenkarl

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es Bissanzeiger, die 100 oder mehr Meter funken....


Im Karpfen Spezial Forum beschweren sich die Karpfenangler, wenn der Bissanzeiger nicht bei jedem Gelände wenigstens 140m weit funktioniert. Habe da mal gefragt was das soll, war die falsche Frage.


----------



## skyduck

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Im Karpfen Spezial Forum beschweren sich die Karpfenangler, wenn der Bissanzeiger nicht bei jedem Gelände wenigstens 140m weit funktioniert. Habe da mal gefragt was das soll, war die falsche Frage.


Ich habe noch ein  Set von alten JRC ds3 die sind auf 1000m getestet, gibt es sogar Videos zu . Das ist ein wichtiges Feature, da kann man im nächsten Biergarten auf den Biss warten.


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein  Set von alten JRC ds3 *die sind auf 1000m getestet, *gibt es sogar Videos zu . Das ist ein wichtiges Feature, da kann man im nächsten Biergarten auf den Biss warten.


ich bin ja kein Freund von Nacht Angel und schon gar nicht pennen" dabei, aber ich habe jetzt gerade mal auf Googele Maps geschaut, von mir bis zum See (die am schnellsten erreichbare Stelle) sind es 1114m Luftlinie und keine Gebäude dazwischen, ich bräuchte vom Bett aus mit Jogger anziehen Treppe runter auf`en Roller drauf und Gas ca. 3-4min bis zum Anschlag, jetzt meine frage, kann man aus den JRC diese fehlenden 114m irgendwie mehr rauskitzeln? 
zum nächste Fluss* hätte ich nur 285m Luftlinie, bis dort könnte ich sogar vom Hof aus auslegen mit ein wenig umlenken, passende Rollen vorhanden 


*dieser Fluss ist nach ca. 6km mit meinem Döbelfuss verbunden, und da wurde auch vor ein paar Jahren der Niederländische Rekord Wels gefangen, ich muss mal schauen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415249



Petri zu den Fischen Frank. 
.....und wider mit der klassischen Kiepe unterwegs  fehlt nur noch ein Sitzpolster.
Hast du auch noch die passende Futterwanne dafür, die fehlen bei gekauften meistens.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich setzte aktuell das Angeln im Fluß etwas aus, alles grasgrün und Badeverbot wurde auch verhängt....schaut schlimm aus und wir brauchen dringend Regen.
Am We bzw gestern hat es ja in großen Teilen Deutschlands geregent doch der Osten Bayerns wurde widermal verschohnt .....wir Oberpfälzer sind ja was Diskriminierung anbelangt ja schon einiges gewohnt. Das gute Wetter hab ich dennoch genutzt um eine kleine Wanderung am Regen zu machen und der schaut bis auf den Wasserstand noch richtig gut aus. Das Wasser ist hier noch klar und Fische sind zudem zu erkennen. Von der Weite her konnte ich leider nicht sicher sagen was es war, tippe mal auf Aitel bzw Frauennerfling.


----------



## silverfish

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schelme - ihr seid SCHELME!


Schelm und Schalk bewahren vor Kalk !


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich setzte aktuell das Angeln im Fluß etwas aus



Ich war gestern früh mal kurz am Flüsschen und habe mich mal umgeschaut. Der Wasserstand sieht im Verhältnis zu anderen Gewässern super aus, es fehlen vielleicht 10 cm, Strömung ist auch ordentlich drauf und die Wassertemperatur beträgt 23,3 Grad. Mittwoch soll es noch regenen, ich glaube, da werde ich mal vorbeischauen.

Ach ja, meine Freunde waren auch wieder da ...






Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Naja ich werde jetzt auch mal meinen Angeltag vorstellen



Schöner Bericht Frank und ein paar schöne Brassen habt ihr da auf die Schuppen gelegt, ich mag diese "Schleimer"!

Ich bewundere dein Setup: die Rute 90 Grad zueinander, sehr akkurat ausgericht!  Da muss man sehr aufmerksam alles im Auge behalten. Aber wer fängt, hat recht.

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Klasse Dace , bei dem Foto muss ich an Berichte aus Ostafrika denken, wo sich die migrierenden Gnus am Steilufer des Flusses stapeln. Unten lauern schon die Krokodile....


----------



## Tuxedo75

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein  Set von alten JRC ds3 die sind auf 1000m getestet, gibt es sogar Videos zu . Das ist ein wichtiges Feature, da kann man im nächsten Biergarten auf den Biss warten.


Der Inhaber des kleinen Angel-Ladens meines Vertrauens ist auch in einem Verein im Vorstand aktiv und hat berichtet, dass es wohl dort anscheinend Angler gibt, die Ihre Ruten auf 250m an das gegenüberliegende (begehbare) Ufer fahren was ja an sich schon doof genug ist... aber dann nehmen die Herren Ihre Funkbox und gehen in die 200m entfernte Spielothek an den Automaten...

Das wurde mir unabhängig auch von anderen Mitgliedern des Vereins bestätigt.

Dann soll man es doch lieber sein lassen mit der Angelei...


----------



## Thomas.

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> aber dann nehmen die Herren Ihre Funkbox und gehen in die 200m entfernte Spielothek an den Automaten...


die wären was für mich, die würden ihre Ruten nie mehr aus den Augen lassen die Schwachmatten
ich weiß gar nicht ob ich mich schon mal weiter als 20m (bei Not) von meine Ruten entfernt hab.


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich bin verliebt...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415339
> Anhang anzeigen 415340
> Anhang anzeigen 415341


schöne Rolle , und ein Ruten Puzzle


----------



## Dace

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Der Inhaber des kleinen Angel-Ladens meines Vertrauens ist auch in einem Verein im Vorstand aktiv und hat berichtet, dass es wohl dort anscheinend Angler gibt, die Ihre Ruten auf 250m an das gegenüberliegende (begehbare) Ufer fahren



Was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe ist, wenn es doch so ist und der Vorstand es weiß, warum kassiert man die Ruten nicht ein und schließt diese "Angler" nicht aus dem Verein aus? Warum lässt man das so zu? 

Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Warum lässt man das so zu?


Und schädigt damit, wenns denn aufkippt, nicht bloß den Ruf des eigenen Vereins, sonder den von allen Anglern.. .


----------



## skyduck

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Der Inhaber des kleinen Angel-Ladens meines Vertrauens ist auch in einem Verein im Vorstand aktiv und hat berichtet, dass es wohl dort anscheinend Angler gibt, die Ihre Ruten auf 250m an das gegenüberliegende (begehbare) Ufer fahren was ja an sich schon doof genug ist... aber dann nehmen die Herren Ihre Funkbox und gehen in die 200m entfernte Spielothek an den Automaten...
> 
> Das wurde mir unabhängig auch von anderen Mitgliedern des Vereins bestätigt.
> 
> Dann soll man es doch lieber sein lassen mit der Angelei...


na ja gibt es leider öfter die Einstellung, entweder sehr junge Leute, denen auf Grund der schnelllebigen TikTok-Zeit das warten einfach zu langweilig ist und nur der Sekundenkick zählt oder einfach Fleisch oder Trophäenmacher.
Bei uns gab es mal das Problem, dass ein paar "Kameraden" Hechtruten ausgelegt haben und dann zum Saufen in die Kneipe gingen, ab und an haben sie dann mal geguckt ob sich ein armes Opfer an den Montagen befand.

Wird es immer geben leider, kann man nur mit den Menschen reden und versuchen sie zu bekehren oder ansonsten melden.

Da fehlt einfach die Einstellung das Angeln als Ganzes zu begreifen und zu leben...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei 80-90kmh bekommt der Begriff Testkurve gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung, ich fahre ja auch manchmal mit mein Röllerken (250er) und auf dem Rücken sind 80 schon zu schnell, und ich habe eine Windschutzscheibe, wenn du die Rute nicht irgendwie an der Seite ein wenig Schräg befestigen kannst würde ich es seinlassen



Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung.

Ich habe ein paar klein zusammenschiebbare Teleruten, diese schauen aus dem Rucksack noch etwas heraus, da macht der Wind eigentlich keine Probleme. Auch habe ich eine Reisespinn- bzw. Steckrute, welche im relativ kompakten Transportrohr gut zu transportieren ist. Ich würde allerdings trotzdem gerne einmal meine "normal großen" Floatruten mit ans Wasser nehmen wollen.

Das Problem ist, diese Tragesysteme scheinen wohl alle nur für kürzere Spinnruten ausgelegt.

Weit müsste ich nicht fahren, zur Not fahre ich auch nur 60 oder 70 Sachen. Eine Windschutzscheibe habe ich nicht. Die kurze Tenkara-Rute und auch der kurze Telekescherstab lassen sich schon mal super transportieren.


----------



## rhinefisher

Was für eine wunderschöne Farbe zum Nacktfahren...
Deine Sitzposition ist zum Rutentransport natürlich die denkbar schlechteste.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was für eine wunderschöne Farbe zum Nacktfahren...
> Deine Sitzposition ist zum Rutentransport natürlich die denkbar schlechteste.



Um mal eines klarzustellen, *die Maschine* *ist* weder ausgeblichen rot und schon *gar nicht pink. *Leider erscheint der eigentlich satt rote Lack unter Sonneneinstrahlung stets so. 

Aufgrund der Tankwölbung kann man leider keine sperrigen Ruten, Angelschirme etc. an der Seite anbringen, das ist richtig. 

Nackt fahre ich eher selten, wenn dann nur betrunken und mit Blinklicht auf dem Kopf.


----------



## skyduck

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung.
> 
> Ich habe ein paar klein zusammenschiebbare Teleruten, diese schauen aus dem Rucksack noch etwas heraus, da macht der Wind eigentlich keine Probleme. Auch habe ich eine Reisespinn- bzw. Steckrute, welche im relativ kompakten Transportrohr gut zu transportieren ist. Ich würde allerdings trotzdem gerne einmal meine "normal großen" Floatruten mit ans Wasser nehmen wollen.
> 
> Das Problem ist, diese Tragesysteme scheinen wohl alle nur für kürzere Spinnruten ausgelegt.
> 
> Weit müsste ich nicht fahren, zur Not fahre ich auch nur 60 oder 70 Sachen. Eine Windschutzscheibe habe ich nicht. Die kurze Tenkara-Rute und auch der kurze Telekescherstab lassen sich schon mal super transportieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415347


Es gibt den Korum Supa Lite Rod Saver, z.B. , da kann man das Gummi verstellen und auf Spannung bringen um so den Abstand einzustellen. Ich transportiere damit Ruten mit 1,70m Transportlängen, ginge aber auch noch mehr.  Ob es für diesen Einsatz stabil genug ist, kann ich leider nicht einschätzen. Wäre da nicht eher sogar ein schlankes und stabiles Einzelfutteral sinnvoller?


----------



## glgl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415339
> Anhang anzeigen 415340
> Anhang anzeigen 415341


Das ist die Seatrout, richtig? Sieht gut aus.
Auf den ersten Blick ja eine Reiserute, aber die Modelle sind ja schon etwas länger als die meisten anderen Mefo-Ruten, damit auch die Teilung…. Welche Länge hast du genommen?


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht eher sogar ein schlankes und stabiles Einzelfutteral sinnvoller?


oder ein vernünftiges Mopped und nicht so ein Rosa Damenrad


----------



## daci7

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Um mal eines klarzustellen, *die Maschine* *ist* weder ausgeblichen rot und schon *gar nicht pink. *Leider erscheint der eigentlich satt rote Lack unter Sonneneinstrahlung stets so.
> 
> Aufgrund der Tankwölbung kann man leider keine sperrigen Ruten, Angelschirme etc. an der Seite anbringen, das ist richtig.
> 
> Nackt fahre ich eher selten, wenn dann nur betrunken und mit Blinklicht auf dem Kopf.


Find dich damit ab und steh dazu: Der Gerät ist pink.


----------



## Niklas32

Gibt es keine Harcases für normale Ruten? Ich meine solche in der Machart, wie man sie oft für Fliegenruten sieht. 

Ansonsten vielleicht ein Einzelfutteral, welches mit einem passendem stabilen Objekt (z.B. Besenstiel) in Form gehalten wird. 
So in der Art gehe ich zumindest mit meinen Spinnruten vor, wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin. Diese kommt dann immer in ein kleines Futteral und wird von einem längeren Kescherstab geschützt.


----------



## skyduck

Leute, ich brauche mal wieder Hilfe.

Ich suche eine 2,70m bis max 3m Tele Picker oder Feederrute. Sie sollte was taugen und um die 40g wefen können.
Teilung sollte kurz sein
Preis erstmal egal

das gute Stück soll mit den allernötigsten in den kleinen Korum Rucksack (kann rausgucken), für eine schnelle Nummer zwischendurch. Das Ganze soll dann immer im Auto griffbereit sein. Qualität und Funfaktor sollte aber dennoch passen. Leider besitze ich außer einer Bolo und Stellfischrute überhaupt keine Tele-Ruten und weiß so gar nicht was ich da nehmen soll.

Hat einer ein vergleichbares Setup im Einsatz?


----------



## Tikey0815

Krass, wenn selbst der Kescher farblich auf die Susi abgestimmt ist 
Aber der Helm, echt jetzt, der Helm......Stilbruch erster güte, so kannste doch nicht Moppel fahr´n  !


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauche mal wieder Hilfe.
> 
> Ich suche eine 2,70m bis max 3m Tele Picker oder Feederrute. Sie sollte was taugen und um die 40g wefen können.
> Teilung sollte kurz sein
> Preis erstmal egal
> 
> das gute Stück soll mit den allernötigsten in den kleinen Korum Rucksack (kann rausgucken), für eine schnelle Nummer zwischendurch. Das Ganze soll dann immer im Auto griffbereit sein. Qualität und Funfaktor sollte aber dennoch passen. Leider besitze ich außer einer Bolo und Stellfischrute überhaupt keine Tele-Ruten und weiß so gar nicht was ich da nehmen soll.
> 
> Hat einer ein vergleichbares Setup im Einsatz?


Schau mal nach der Daiwa Black Widow Telefeeder, die find ich gut gemacht, hab eine in 3,60er länge.


----------



## rhinefisher

glgl schrieb:


> Das ist die Seatrout, richtig? Sieht gut aus.
> Auf den ersten Blick ja eine Reiserute, aber die Modelle sind ja schon etwas länger als die meisten anderen Mefo-Ruten, damit auch die Teilung…. Welche Länge hast du genommen?


Fühlt sich auch gut an.. .
Iss die 340er.


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Schau mal nach der Daiwa Black Widow Telefeeder, die find ich gut gemacht, hab eine in 3,60er länge.


Na habe ich mal bestellt in 3m . Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

skyduck schrieb:


> Es gibt den Korum Supa Lite Rod Saver, z.B. , da kann man das Gummi verstellen und auf Spannung bringen um so den Abstand einzustellen. Ich transportiere damit Ruten mit 1,70m Transportlängen, ginge aber auch noch mehr.  Ob es für diesen Einsatz stabil genug ist, kann ich leider nicht einschätzen. Wäre da nicht eher sogar ein schlankes und stabiles Einzelfutteral sinnvoller?



Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp, das Teil schaue ich mir einmal näher an. Rutenfutterale sind denke ich mal sehr windanfällig, durch so einen "losen" Rutenumhängegurt könnte der Wind noch immer schön durchpfeifen. Meine Rutenfutterale, für einzelne aber auch für mehrere Ruten, sind leider alle relativ lang. Ich denke trotz einer eventuell geringen Geschwindigkeit fangen die doch eine gute Portion Wind während der Fahrt ein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> oder ein vernünftiges Mopped und nicht so ein Rosa Damenrad



Besser Damenrad, als Damenbart.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Krass, wenn selbst der Kescher farblich auf die Susi abgestimmt ist
> Aber der Helm, echt jetzt, der Helm......Stilbruch erster güte, so kannste doch nicht Moppel fahr´n  !



Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine Kawasaki Ninja zulegen aber leider gibt das übliche Streetfishing- und FoPu-Geraffel aktuell noch keine giftgrünen Kescher her.
Helmtechnisch wäre ein XXL-Klapphelm natürlich cooler, so wie ihn viele BMW-Fahrer mit Vorliebe tragen.


----------



## Thomas.

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Helmtechnisch wäre ein XXL-Klapphelm natürlich cooler, so wie ihn viele BMW-Fahrer mit Vorliebe tragen.


och ich habe so ein Ding auch, kann ich beim Fahren auch mal eine Rauchen  


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine Kawasaki Ninja zulegen


na was solls, so eine Suzuki Gay Girlie hat nicht jeder  und nee Ninja gibt es für kleines Geld bei Daiwa

Suzuki Bandit 1200er für Clyde die 600er für Bonnie


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> na was solls, so eine Suzuki Gay Girlie hat nicht jeder


Pöser pöser Pursche....


----------



## geomas

Nach ner ganzen Weile war ich mal wieder mit der Angel am Wasser. Hab zuerst ne „neue Stelle” (die war wegen einer Dauerbaustelle ewig nicht zugänglich) angetestet, es gab auch sehr schnell „gute Bisse”, aber die resultierten in Abrissen, aufgebogenen Haken und anderem Hindernis-verursachtem Ärger. 
2 Plötz und eine stark gealterte Dropshotmontage konnte ich dort landen (an der Whip). Mit der Grundrute gab es nur Hänger. Keine Ahnung, was da auf dem Grund ruht, aber es frißt Schnur. Bin dann ein paar Meter weiter und konnte schon nach Sonnenuntergang ein paar sehr agile, etwa 25cm lange Plötz mit der 4,50m-Stippe fangen. Als Köder diente Dosenmais, der schon ne Weile im Kühlschrank im Wasserbad reifte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> och ich habe so ein Ding auch, kann ich beim Fahren auch mal eine Rauchen




Das kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen bei Dir. 






Aber nun gut, zurück zum Fisch...


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Ich bewundere dein Setup: die Rute 90 Grad zueinander, sehr akkurat ausgericht! Da muss man sehr aufmerksam alles im Auge behalten. Aber wer fängt, hat recht.



Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort aber mit ein wenig Übung geht das schon.
Ich darf ja bei mir mit 3 Ruten fischen und da experimentiert man schon mal, meist wird mit einer Rute konzentiert gefischt und die anderen beiden als Joker nebenbei, sollte dann an der Hauptrute nichts gehen und die anderen laufen besser wird halt die andere Rute gefischt.

Oder einmal Pose und dann zweimal Grund,

oder eine Friedfisch (Rotauge, Brasse und Co.) eine auf Karpfen und wenn es dann räubern sollte auch mal ganz unüklig.

Aber das wichtigste der Spaß am fischen



Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Der Inhaber des kleinen Angel-Ladens meines Vertrauens ist auch in einem Verein im Vorstand aktiv und hat berichtet, dass es wohl dort anscheinend Angler gibt, die Ihre Ruten auf 250m an das gegenüberliegende (begehbare) Ufer fahren was ja an sich schon doof genug ist... aber dann nehmen die Herren Ihre Funkbox und gehen in die 200m entfernte Spielothek an den Automaten...
> 
> Das wurde mir unabhängig auch von anderen Mitgliedern des Vereins bestätigt.



Nach meiner Meinung gehören solche "Angler" aus den Verein befördert, geht ja garnicht.

Ja ich habe auch Funkbissanzeiger die ich auch nutze aaaaaber niemals mehr als 30m auseinander, das ergibt sich dann auch aus der Stellenwahl (freies Wasser, Hindernisse) da gibt es dann schon einiges zu beachten.
Aber niemals würde ich die Ruten noch weiter auseinander stellen oder weiter vom Zelt entfernt.



daci7 schrieb:


> Find dich damit ab und steh dazu: Der Gerät ist pink.


Leider ja, das ist Pink oder deine Kamera hat eine rosarote Brille auf.


Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> 200m entfernte Spielothek an den Automaten...


Ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit. 
Bald versetzen sie ihr Tackle und schmeißen den letzten Groschen auch in den Automaten. 

Ach was würde ich für einen ordentlichen Friedfisch Ansitz geben. Aktuell sind meine Möglichkeiten begrenzt. Zeit spielt eine Rolle, Blues und arg verkrautetes Gewässer in der Nähe. 
Der Rhein spricht für sich selber. Bei dem Pegel macht es da keinen Sinn. 
Kanal hier in der Ecke ist voll vergrundelt. Da fehlt mir die Muße und die Zeit eine vernünftige Stelle zu finden. 
Also momentan nur kurze unükelige Sessions um ein bisschen Natur und Adrenalin zu tanken. 
Ende September hab ich zum Glück Urlaub. 
Vielleicht steigt der Pegel im Rhein bis da ja ein wenig und meine geliebten Barben und Brassen lassen sich fangen.


----------



## daci7

Warum soll denn bei dem Pegel am Rhein nichts gehen?
Wenn, dann mache ich mir da noch Hoffnungen. Man muss halt neue Stellen ausprobieren, weil die alten mittlerweile trockenliegen ... 
Ich werde kommende Woche mal wieder versuchen - eventuell sogar schon am Wochenende.
Groetjes
David


----------



## hanzz

daci7 schrieb:


> Warum soll denn bei dem Pegel am Rhein nichts gehen?
> Wenn, dann mache ich mir da noch Hoffnungen. Man muss halt neue Stellen ausprobieren, weil die alten mittlerweile trockenliegen ...
> Ich werde kommende Woche mal wieder versuchen - eventuell sogar schon am Wochenende.
> Groetjes
> David


Ist vorwiegend ein Mindset Problem 
Aber du machst mir schon wieder etwas Mut und Zuversicht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp, das Teil schaue ich mir einmal näher an. Rutenfutterale sind denke ich mal sehr windanfällig, durch so einen "losen" Rutenumhängegurt könnte der Wind noch immer schön durchpfeifen. Meine Rutenfutterale, für einzelne aber auch für mehrere Ruten, sind leider alle relativ lang. Ich denke trotz einer eventuell geringen Geschwindigkeit fangen die doch eine gute Portion Wind während der Fahrt ein.



Mit Futteral geht das mit Tempo 50 sogar recht gut, mitm Mokick bin ich frühers öfters ans Wasser gefahren und hatte so eig keine Probleme. Zugegeben die Sitzposition an deiner 600er ist sicherlich eine etwas sportlichere doch ich denke das müsste trotzdem gut gehen. Kescher, Rutenhalter und Rute sollten so zumindest immer gut und sicher Transportiert werden. 

Motorradtechnisch würde ich von deiner Susi besser abraten da wäre eine Susi RV50 schon das bessere 
Wenn ich daran denke mit meiner 800er Berlinerin ans Wasser zu fahren würde ich mitm putzen nimmer hinterherkommen bzw bei Nässe wohl nicht mehr bis zur Straße kommen, da würde ich eher auf meinen kleinen Japaner mit 50ccm zurückgreifen.


----------



## fordprefect

Was ist denn überlanges Posenfischen? Hab bei einer kurzen Onlinesuche nichts gefunden. Leider gibt es keine Posenangelfiebel in Anlehnung an Andals Grundangelfiebel.

Hab gerade gesehen, dass in meinen Eigenzitaten das Bild abhanden kam. Daher hier noch mal das Bild zu meinem alten, ersten und bislang einzigen Eigenbau.


----------



## Tricast

Das sieht doch schon mal sehr gut und sauber aus. Wofür willst Du denn die Pose benutzen? Ich würde die als Feststellpose nehmen und die Schnur oben mit einem Posengummi fixieren. So kannst Du die Pose im Fließwasser verwenden und durch zurückhalten des Schwimmers die Futterspur absuchen.
Überlanges Posenfischen ist, wie der Name schon sagt, die Pose übertief einstellen. Die Schnur zwischen Pose und Grund ist länger als die Wassertiefe. Kann man dann z.B. mit einem Laufblei fischen. Die Schnur zwischen Rolle und Pose wird gespannt so dass nur noch die Antenne rausschaut. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Meinungen zu dem Thema.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## fordprefect

Ach, ich hab die damals, nachdem ich das hier gesehen und ein paar Videos geschaut hatte ohne viel Ahnung und Intention aus nem Stück Fußleiste, nem Weinkorken, Sicherheitsnadel und Nähgarn gebastelt. Wie Form, Material und Gewicht die Angelei bedingen, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht und bin ehrlich kein Experte.

Gefischt hab ich die bislang so Wagglerartig, aber auch mal im Freiwasser. Wie gesagt, keine richtige Ahnung.
Für das genannte abgestoppte Abtreiben braucht man doch ne sehr lange Rute, so dass die Rutenspitze über der Spur steht oder?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Heinz hat das ganze schon gut erklärt und dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

fordprefect 
Für die bessere Übersicht wäre es besser wenn wir diese Diskusionen über Montagen im Ükel weiterführen.

Hecht100+ 
Könntest du bitte die Beiträge verschieben?


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte die Beiträge verschieben?


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Warum soll denn bei dem Pegel am Rhein nichts gehen?


Weil man hier kaum noch tieferes Wasser findet und die Fische Gott weiß wo rumlungern.
Letzte Woche war ich an Waal und Nederrijn ohne Angel unterwegs - sah jetzt auch nicht wirklich einladend aus.. .


daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann mache ich mir da noch Hoffnungen


Man sagt ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - meine Realität sieht anders aus...


----------



## Rheinspezie

geomas schrieb:


> ... "Als Köder diente Dosenmais, der schon ne Weile im Kühlschrank im Wasserbad reifte."...


Hah, mein Stichwort! 

Kennt Ihr bestimmt, wenn die Maisdose geöffnet im Kühlschrank "vergessen" wurde
und die Körner (sauer) schlecht werden. 
Kann man damit noch Fische fangen - oder muss das wech...


----------



## Hecht100+

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hah, mein Stichwort!
> 
> Kennt Ihr bestimmt, wenn die Maisdose geöffnet im Kühlschrank "vergessen" wurde
> und die Körner (sauer) schlecht werden.
> Kann man damit noch Fische fangen - oder muss das wech...


je mehr sie gären desto besser fangen sie. Fische sind in dieser Beziehung keine Feinschmecker ( nach unserem Geschmack )


----------



## Rheinspezie

Ernsthaft??? 
Hätte ich nieee gedacht.... Also auf Weiss Fisch, Schleie, Satzer gehen die noch mit süssem Futter oder muss das besser "herb" sein?


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn du Hartmais im Eimer mit kochendem Wasser übergießt ( z.B. für die Karpfen ), wenn der Deckel sich dann wölbt kann man ruhig noch etwas warten, es wird nur fängiger.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Solange der Mais mit Wasser bedeckt ist, kann man ihn verwenden.
An der Luft wird er schlecht!

Darum Dosenmais am besten in ein Glas umfüllen und den Mais mit Wasser komplett bedecken. So hält er monatelang.


----------



## Rheinspezie

Hält er monatelang gilt aber nich für den menschlichen Verzehr, nur zum Angeln oder?


----------



## Tricast

fordprefect schrieb:


> Gefischt hab ich die bislang so Wagglerartig, aber auch mal im Freiwasser. Wie gesagt, keine richtige Ahnung.
> Für das genannte abgestoppte Abtreiben braucht man doch ne sehr lange Rute, so dass die Rutenspitze über der Spur steht oder?


Auch mit einer Posenrute, z.B. eine Matchrute, lässt sich damit in der Strömung angeln. Das klassische "Bolo-Angeln" in der Strömung geht so. Es wird weiter draußen gefischt wie die Rute lang ist.  Mit einer Matchrute von 3,90 lässt sich locker in 8 bis 10 m fischen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## fordprefect

Da das aus dem Posrnthread hier rüber gewandert ist, lass ich mal meine alte Frahe mit rüber ziehen:



> Achso und vlt. könnt ihr mir ja noch n Tipp geben, was ich da eigentlich gebaut habe? Die meisten Waggler haben ja, falls sie bauchig sind, den Bauch unten. Ich hatte gedacht, wenn der oben ist, dann werden Oberflächenbewegungen vom Wasser vlt. besser nach unten übertragen, was den Köder was spielen lässt.


----------



## fordprefect

Tricast schrieb:


> Auch mit einer Posenrute, z.B. eine Matchrute, lässt sich damit in der Strömung angeln. Das klassische "Bolo-Angeln" in der Strömung geht so. Es wird weiter draußen gefischt wie die Rute lang ist.  Mit einer Matchrute von 3,90 lässt sich locker in 8 bis 10 m fischen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Aber wenn ich dann die drift stoppe, treibt die doch sofort Richtung Ufer rüber oder?


----------



## Tricast

Das stimmt! Die Drift wird ja auch nicht gestoppt, sondern ich lasse die Pose in der Futterspur treiben. Dafür ist es sinnvoll möglichst viel Schnur aus dem Wasser zu halten durch hochhalten der Rute und eventuell sogar im stehen fischen. Ganz ideal ist es wenn noch Wind entgegen der Strömung weht. Aber dazu gibt es jede Menge Videos im Netz.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## fordprefect

Vlt. habe ich die Formulierung zurückhalten des Schwimmers falsch verstanden.


----------



## Tricast

Nein, Du hast mich nicht falsch verstanden, ich habe mich nicht genau ausgedrückt. Zurückhalten oder blockieren geht tatsächlich nur in Rutenspitzenentfernung.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin noch mal am Wasser. Zu meiner Überraschung biß es richtig gut. Der angesprochene Dosenmais brachte Biß auf Biß. An der Vboni 3,60m gab es mehr Fisch als an der testweise parallel gefischten Grundrute (11ft Kamasan, Bombmontage).
Nach ner Weile habe ich den Mais mit Kunstködermürmelchen garniert - funktionierte prima. Auf die raltiv kleinen Kugeln solo (dennoch die größten in der Packung) bissen dann aber ausschließlich Minis.






Da bin ich so stolz auf meine Knotenbindekünste und präsentiere ausgerechnet im Experten-Forum einen falsch gebunden Plättchenhakenknoten .
War wohl ein Ausrutscher ;-//  Aber Ihr bekommt ne Idee von der Anköderung. 

Das sind „Spaghetti”-Köder von Cresta. Die sind sehr sehr weich und etwas „glitschig”.
Die kleinsten Murmeln in der Packung werde ich mal an ganz feinen Haken solo probieren.

Ach ja, es bissen heute überwiegend Plötz, ein paar Güstern kamen dazu.


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Hier ereignet sich gerade ein seltenes Naturschauspiel.
> Anhang anzeigen 415286
> 
> Hoffentlich bleibt es mal länger dran. In unserem Flüsschen ist angeln kaum noch Möglich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


 leider nur für Heute angesagt


----------



## rhinefisher

Es wurde via PN nachgefragt warum diese DAM Rute, wie ist die im Verhältniß zur 3m Lexa Travel und was will ich überhaupt damit.
Nun, es setzt sich ja irgendwie die Erkenntniß durch, dass 3m Meforuten die besten Universalgeräte für die OCC sind.
Universal bedeutet ja auch Spinnfischen - ohne Spinnfischen wäre es ja nicht wirklich universell und auch deutlich länger.
Beim Spinfischen setzte ich eigentlich aus den verschiedensten Gründen i.d.R. auf Ruten von 270cm, weil ich damit auch anspruchsvollere Köder noch ordentlich animieren kann. Bei 3m Ruten ist mit dem animieren im Grunde vorbei, und ich kann ohnehin nur noch einfache Einleierköder fischen.
Dann darf die Rute schon länger sein - am Atlantik fische ich 12 füssige Spinnruten (von denen manche behaupten würden es handele sich bloß um ganz gewöhnliche Karpfenprügel..).
Von daher passt das schon mit den 340cm.
Beim Posenfischen ist diese Rute, das kann ich vom Probewedeln definitiv sagen, ne ganz andere Welt als die Lexa - viel weicher und besser.. .
Ansonsten ist die Beringung sehr änlich, die DAM auf den ersten Blick vielleicht duch das aufgedruckte Muster und den schöneren Griff etwas hübscher, auf den zweiten Blick sieht die Lexa besser verarbeitet und stimmiger aus.
Demnächst vergleichen wir mal.. .
Und was ich damit will?
Natürlich supi Teil zum trotting auf D-Fische.
Aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich und peinlich unükelig bin, ist für mich mit das schönste auf der Welt, Makrelen und Hornis zu fangen, wärend mir die Gischt freundlich die Klötze umspielt.
Schaut euch mal von "Rute raus der Spaß beginnt" "Makrelenalarm auf Sylt" an - das ist an den Stränden des Atlatiks sogar noch etwas geiler... .
Beides sehr schöne Teile für sowas - die DAM ist da vielleicht aufgrund ihrer Nachgibigkeit die spaßigere Wahl.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier sieht man ab ca. Minute 20 ungefähr was ich meine - aber damit iss jetzt auch vorbei mit meinem keck unükeligem Verhlten.. .


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weil man hier kaum noch tieferes Wasser findet und die Fische Gott weiß wo rumlungern.
> Letzte Woche war ich an Waal und Nederrijn ohne Angel unterwegs - sah jetzt auch nicht wirklich einladend aus.. .
> 
> Man sagt ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - meine Realität sieht anders aus...


Ich fische im Sommer im Rhein sowieso nicht sonderlich tief - die Nahrung der meisten Fische ist mMn auch vorwiegend auf den flachen (0,5-2m) Kiesbänken zu finden.
Groetjes
David


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Fische ist mMn auch vorwiegend auf den flachen (0,5-2m) Kiesbänken zu finden.


Das isses ja - wir haben bloß noch Fahrrinne, oder besser gesagt sonen Rest Fahrrinne...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

fordprefect 

Ich verwende die überlange Montage mit dem Blei aufliegend wie ne Art Grundmontage nur mit Pose. Als Gewicht reicht mir bei den kleinen Balsa bzw Schanenkielen schon ein 1 SSG aus. Du kannst diesen Aufbau aber auch zum Zander,Hecht oder Karpfenfischen verwenden. Wenn ich z.B. mit Teig auf Karpfen angel nehme ich gerne auch die Teigkugel am Haken als "Anker" dafür. 
Einen großen Vorteil bietet diese Montage bei Wind, ich stelle die Pose dann gut 50cm tiefer und kann dadurch mit leichteren Gewichten auf die gezielte Fischart angeln. Der Wind kann also die Pose ruhig etwas mitnehmen doch der Köder mit dem Blei bleibt denoch liegen.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das isses ja - wir haben bloß noch Fahrrinne, oder besser gesagt sonen Rest Fahrrinne...


Kommenden Mittwoch biete herzlich eingeladen mit Thomas. und mir hier mal zu probieren. Ich verspreche jedem die 80er Barbe, den 90er Zander und die 50er Nase, halte aber selten diese Versprechen. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## fordprefect

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> fordprefect
> 
> Ich verwende die überlange Montage mit dem Blei aufliegend wie ne Art Grundmontage nur mit Pose. Als Gewicht reicht mir bei den kleinen Balsa bzw Schanenkielen schon ein 1 SSG aus. Du kannst diesen Aufbau aber auch zum Zander,Hecht oder Karpfenfischen verwenden. Wenn ich z.B. mit Teig auf Karpfen angel nehme ich gerne auch die Teigkugel am Haken als "Anker" dafür.
> Einen großen Vorteil bietet diese Montage bei Wind, ich stelle die Pose dann gut 50cm tiefer und kann dadurch mit leichteren Gewichten auf die gezielte Fischart angeln. Der Wind kann also die Pose ruhig etwas mitnehmen doch der Köder mit dem Blei bleibt denoch liegen.


Bisserkeemung geht dann aber nur noch übers seitliche weglaufen oder?


----------



## Rheinspezie

Hallo, habe gestern im Radio gehört, dass vom betreten des freigelegten Flussgrundes (Rhein) dringend abgeraten wird, weil man es mit Kampfmitteln aus dem 2.W.k. Zu tun bekommen kann. 
Is vllt. Für die Rheinangler von Interesse...


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Kommenden Mittwoch biete herzlich eingeladen mit Thomas. und mir hier mal zu probieren. Ich verspreche jedem die 80er Barbe, den 90er Zander und die 50er Nase, halte aber selten diese Versprechen.
> Groetjes
> David





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern im Radio gehört, dass vom betreten des freigelegten Flussgrundes (Rhein) dringend abgeraten wird, weil man es mit Kampfmitteln aus dem 2.W.k. Zu tun bekommen kann.
> Is vllt. Für die Rheinangler von Interesse...


daci7 du läufst 50m vor mir


----------



## glgl

…besser 500…oder 1500….


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas !
Deine Crestakügelchen gefallen mir, die probiere ich auch mal.

Heute hatte ich eine unheimliche Begegnung. Auf dem Weg zur Angelstelle (eine langgezogene Bucht der Talsperre in Thüringen) sah ich schon von weitem die Bugwelle und die dunklen Umrisse eines monströsen Karpfens. War aber nicht die Zielgruppe und eine Sekunde später schon wieder vergessen. 
Während des Angelns kam das Gerät wieder vorbei, diesmal am anderen Ufer in 10 Meter Entfernung. Dümpelte ein Stück nach links und kam auf meiner Seite zurück. Ach du Scheibe, was ist das denn? Ein Wal, so wie in der Seine bei Paris? Ein Karpfen-Waller Hybride? Das Vieh war gut einen Meter lang und bullig wie Obelix, mit einer fetten weißen Unterlippe. 
Ich habe gegoogelt, das war ein Marmorkarpfen. Unfassbar....hätte er meine Fliege genommen (das sind Planktonfresser), könnte ich diese Zeilen jetzt nicht schreiben. 
 

Ich habe bestimmt 20 Bilder gemacht aber man sieht nur den sich spiegelnden Wald...


----------



## Jürgen57

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern im Radio gehört, dass vom betreten des freigelegten Flussgrundes (Rhein) dringend abgeraten wird, weil man es mit Kampfmitteln aus dem 2.W.k. Zu tun bekommen kann.
> Is vllt. Für die Rheinangler von Interesse...


Das währe jetzt die beste Möglichkeit das jetzt alles abzusuchen(natürlich nur von Spezialisten)


----------



## geomas

size matters​
Ich war am Abend noch mal sehr kurz los, wollte mal etwas ausprobieren. Und zwar eine der beiden (identischen) Mini-Posenmontagen, die mir Mescalero in grauen und regenreichen Vorzeiten an die Warnow mitbrachte. DANKE! Heute habe ich eine dieser Montagen an eine 2,70m-Vboni-Whip geknüppert, das kleinste Gummikügelchen auf den Winz-Haken gesteckt und ab dafür. Es zappelte auch sofort eine Sub-Pico-Güster am Häkchen. Etliche Fische fielen beim Ausheben einfach vom Haken, zwei winzigste Plötz konnte ich noch landen.
Also das Beködern des Mini-Hakens muß ich besser machen. Oder gleich Köder wie winzige Teig-Kügelchen nehmen.


----------



## Dace

Petri geomas zu Plötz und Co. Die kleinen Gummikügelchen gehen so in die Richtung Lachseier, zumindest von der Form her. Müsste auch was für Forellenangler sein.


Ich bin gestern Abend ans Flüsschen gefahren. Der große Regen fand bei uns nicht statt, nicht ein Tropfen ist bis jetzt runtergekommen.

Die Wassertemperatur lag immer noch bei 23 Grad. Erstmal sofort ein paar Pellets angefüttert, darauf noch einige Boilies.

Never change a runing system, Gerät habe ich so beibehalten wie bei den letzten Male, hat sich bewährt.

Tja, die Sonne war schon untergegangen, es wurde langsam immer dunkler und nach gut 2,5 Stunden hat sich noch nicht ein Zupf am Quiver gezeigt.

Auf dem anderem Flussufer tauchte ein Fuchs auf. Neugierig blickte er zu mir herüber, schien sich aber sicher zu fühlen.






Während ich den Fuchs weiter im Auge hatte, nahm ich im Augenwinkel so eben war, wie mein Glimmi nervös wurde und kurz darauf wurde der Quiver zügig herumgezogen, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master schnarrte - Anschlag, die erste Barbe war gehakt.

Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt hatte, warf ich rasch den neuen Köder aus, legte die Rute ab und lehnte mich zurück - sofort Biss, die Rute wurde förmlich herumgerissen, Barbe No. 2 war am Haken.

Die Dinge wiederholen sich: Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt hatte, warf ich den neuen Köder aus, legte die Rute ab und lehnte mich zurück - sofort Biss, die Rute wurde wieder förmlich herumgerissen, Barbe No. 3 war am Haken. In gut 30 Minuten habe ich drei Barben gefangen - Wahnsinn.

Ich köderte neu an und warf aus. Ich setzte mich sofort in Anschlagposition, aber diesmal ging es ruhiger zu. Aber nach gut 15 Minuten kam schon der nächste Biss: Barbe No. 4 fand den Weg in den Unterfangkescher, 4 Fische zwischen 65 cm und 77 cm (Fotos sind heute nicht so besonders):






Was für ein Angeltag. Sehr zufrieden machte ich mich dann auf den Heimweg.

Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

fordprefect schrieb:


> Bisserkeemung geht dann aber nur noch übers seitliche weglaufen oder?



Bei einem Biss fällt die Pose nach bzw wird abgezogen. Den Widerstand den der Fisch so spürt, durch die Pose, geht quasi gegen 0.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Was für ein Angeltag


4 in einer Stunde?
STERNSTUNDE....


----------



## Thomas.

Ich versuche auch mal mein Glück auf Barbe, hier gibt es zwar keine am See aber egal Hauptsache Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Petri geomas zu Plötz und Co. Die kleinen Gummikügelchen gehen so in die Richtung Lachseier, zumindest von der Form her. Müsste auch was für Forellenangler sein.
> 
> 
> Ich bin gestern Abend ans Flüsschen gefahren. Der große Regen fand bei uns nicht statt, nicht ein Tropfen ist bis jetzt runtergekommen.
> 
> Die Wassertemperatur lag immer noch bei 23 Grad. Erstmal sofort ein paar Pellets angefüttert, darauf noch einige Boilies.
> 
> Never change a runing system, Gerät habe ich so beibehalten wie bei den letzten Male, hat sich bewährt.
> 
> Tja, die Sonne war schon untergegangen, es wurde langsam immer dunkler und nach gut 2,5 Stunden hat sich noch nicht ein Zupf am Quiver gezeigt.
> 
> Auf dem anderem Flussufer tauchte ein Fuchs auf. Neugierig blickte er zu mir herüber, schien sich aber sicher zu fühlen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415470
> 
> 
> Während ich den Fuchs weiter im Auge hatte, nahm ich im Augenwinkel so eben war, wie mein Glimmi nervös wurde und kurz darauf wurde der Quiver zügig herumgezogen, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master schnarrte - Anschlag, die erste Barbe war gehakt.
> 
> Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt hatte, warf ich rasch den neuen Köder aus, legte die Rute ab und lehnte mich zurück - sofort Biss, die Rute wurde förmlich herumgerissen, Barbe No. 2 war am Haken.
> 
> Die Dinge wiederholen sich: Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt hatte, warf ich den neuen Köder aus, legte die Rute ab und lehnte mich zurück - sofort Biss, die Rute wurde wieder förmlich herumgerissen, Barbe No. 3 war am Haken. In gut 30 Minuten habe ich drei Barben gefangen - Wahnsinn.
> 
> Ich köderte neu an und warf aus. Ich setzte mich sofort in Anschlagposition, aber diesmal ging es ruhiger zu. Aber nach gut 15 Minuten kam schon der nächste Biss: Barbe No. 4 fand den Weg in den Unterfangkescher, 4 Fische zwischen 65 cm und 77 cm (Fotos sind heute nicht so besonders):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415471
> 
> 
> Was für ein Angeltag. Sehr zufrieden machte ich mich dann auf den Heimweg.
> 
> Tight lines




Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgeichen!

Großartige Barbenstrecke, Roland!


----------



## geomas

Was für eine sagenhafte Strecke, lieber Roland, Petri - und auch das Fuchsfoto gfefällt mir richtig gut.

Haha, Thomas. , viel Erfolg am Barbensee (sieht ganz gut gefüllt aus).


----------



## Ti-it

Servus in die Runde,

Ich fand gestern endlich mal Zeit die letzten ca. 15 Seiten nachzulesen. Sagenhafte Fänge, brillante Bilder und Berichte. Danke hierfür!

Zum Fischen kam ich in letzter Zeit relativ selten. Die Hitze schreckte mich ab, ebenso waren andere Dinge zu erledigen. Wer kennt es nicht, das Zeitproblem in unserer aktuell schnelllebigen Welt.

Tacklemäßig habe ich mir auf Tipp von Thomas. danke hierfür! die Perca Spinschnur in 0,17mm und 0,20mm geholt und damit bereits 2 Rollen bespult. Die 0,20mm kam auf eine Ryobi Powerful DX No.2 und die 0,17mm auf eine Zebco Cyber B3 x 25 aus Ende der 90er.







Dann habe ich mir von einem kurzen Ausflug nach Österreich ein mir bis dato unbekanntes Frühstücksfleisch mitgenommen. Ich werde berichten. 





Zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Fotos vom Döbelfüttern aus dem Garten. Vllt sollte ich da mal einen Futterautomaten aufstellen und Eintritt verlangen..  auf alle Fälle höchst informativ. Vorallem die großen Exemplare Ü50 begutachteten die Bienenmaden äusserst ergiebig um am Ende dann aber doch nicht zuzuschnappen. Warum, kann ich nicht sagen. Vllt bewegten sich die Maden nicht natürlich genug oder meine Anwesenheit war Skepsis genug. Leider konnte ich mit der Handykamera nicht so gute Fotos knipsen. 













Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

So einen Garten hätte ich auch gerne... .
Mich zieht es vehement ans Wasser um den neuen Stecken zu testen.
Vielleicht tut sich später ein Zeitfenster auf..


----------



## skyduck

Heute ist meine Black Widow Telefeeder in 3m angekommen. Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und qualitativ echt hochwertig zu den alten Teleruten die ich noch kenne. Aber das Ding ist für 80g WG echt bretthart, im Vergleich zu meiner 70g Sphere oder der 60g Acolyte echt ein Totschläger.

Eigentlich will ich die für eine schnelle Nummer auf Brassen mit Methodfeeder oder Körbchen einsetzen sehr mobil einsetzen, mal gucken wie sie sich beim ersten Drill eines größeren Fisches macht, zu Beginn werde ich besser mindestens 0,20 Maxxima verwenden...

Erster Einsatz vermutlich am Wochenende, dann folgt ein ausführlicher Bericht...


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - na dann man ab ans Wasser! Meine Daumen sind gedrückt.

Ti-it - wow, die alte Ryobi sieht echt schnieke aus.


----------



## PirschHirsch

geomas schrieb:


> Also das Beködern des Mini-Hakens muß ich besser machen. Oder gleich Köder wie winzige Teig-Kügelchen nehmen.



Ich würde das kurze Hakenknoten-Ende länger lassen und da das rosa Kügelchen wie auf einem Haar aufziehen.

So ist das Ding vom Haken abgekoppelt und beim Anschlag nicht "im Weg". Zudem hat man dann auf dem eigentlichen Haken mehr Platz für echte Naturköder.

Mache ich inzwischen gern so mit bunten Kunstmais-Körnern, die sind mir zum direkten Aufpieken auch zu zäh und klotzig - da gab es mir zu viele Fehlbisse bzw. -anschläge (auch mit 8er-Schleienhaken, die sind ja vergleichsweise noch recht groß).

Auf den Haken selbst kommt bei mir dann meist ein Dosenmaiskorn plus ein Dendro-Stück oder Maden. Hakt dann einwandfrei.


----------



## FischFreund84

So... Ich habe morgen frei und werde in aller Frühe nochmal an den kleinen Vereinssee aufbrehen, an dem ich eulich das erste Mal richtig gefeedert habe.
Denke, ich werde zunächst eine Runde mit der Spinne drum herum drehen und dann gemütlich einen Futterplatz neben einem der schönen Seerosenfelder anlegen.
Dieses Mal werde ich auf Maden only als Köder direkt verzichten, um die Sonnenbarsche zu umgehen. Ich habe Dendros und ein paar Tauwürmer, außerdem Mais. Mal sehen, ob dieses Mal noch andere Fische als Rotaugen ans Band gehen.

Würdet ihr Maden trotzdem ins Futter mischen? Hab halt eh noch einige hier (und würde die vermutlich wie eine Art Stopper immer vor den Wurm ziehen).


----------



## Mescalero

Sonnenbarsche beißen auch auf Dendros wie verrückt. Wenn du die kleinen Bunten umgehen willst, ist Mais vielleicht besser.


----------



## FischFreund84

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sonnenbarsche beißen auch auf Dendros wie verrückt. Wenn du die kleinen Bunten umgehen willst, ist Mais vielleicht besser.



Also beim letzten Mal habe ich dort von dem Moment an, in dem ich auf Dendros umgestelt habe, glaube ich, nur noch einen Sonnenbarsch gefangen, sonst Rotaugen.
Aber vielleicht probiere ich es auch mal mit Mais. Solange ich die Stelle mit Grundfutter (und vlt ein paar Maden) bediene, kann ich die Köder ja vermutlich lustig durchprobieren, oder?

Würdet ihr irgendeine Kombi aus Dendro, Made, Mais, Tauwurm besonders empfehlen?
Ach und wenn ich Mais anködere, davon vermutlich am besten auch ein wenig ins Futter, oder? Muss ich da irgendwas beachten? Vllt vorher zerdrücken oder so?


----------



## skyduck

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Also beim letzten Mal habe ich dort von dem Moment an, in dem ich auf Dendros umgestelt habe, glaube ich, nur noch einen Sonnenbarsch gefangen, sonst Rotaugen.
> Aber vielleicht probiere ich es auch mal mit Mais. Solange ich die Stelle mit Grundfutter (und vlt ein paar Maden) bediene, kann ich die Köder ja vermutlich lustig durchprobieren, oder?
> 
> Würdet ihr irgendeine Kombi aus Dendro, Made, Mais, Tauwurm besonders empfehlen?
> Ach und wenn ich Mais anködere, davon vermutlich am besten auch ein wenig ins Futter, oder? Muss ich da irgendwas beachten? Vllt vorher zerdrücken oder so?


Bei guten Bestand kannst du ruhig ganze Körner drin lassen. Kombis funktionieren immer unterschiedlich gut. Klar selektiert ein Dendros plus 2 oder sogar 3 Maiskörner am größeren Haken, die kleinen etwas aus. Vielleicht versuchst du es mit zwei Ruten. Ich nehme meißt eine leichte schnelle mit feiner Montage für Fun und eine mit größeren Köder/Haken als Bonus.

Hast du sehr viele Kleinfische macht manchmal eher sparsammes anfüttern mit gut durchfeuchteten und festen Futter Sinn (ich rühre meine Basis immer den Abend vorher an). Dann hat man kaum Wolkenbildung und es zerfällt erst am Boden. Wenn möglich füttere ich tatsächlich händisch mit Bällen an und verwende sehr kleine Körbe.

Im Zweifelsfalle immer fröhlich ausprobieren, irgendwann findet man die beste Methode, die dann einige Tage später wegen Wetterwechsel auch nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## geomas

Ein kurzer vormittäglicher Angeltrip brachte wieder Plötz, und zwar ausschließlich Plötz.
Sowohl an der Vboni-Whip in 3,60m als auch an der Balzer-Schwinge. An letzterer hatte ich drei Maiskörner am Haar, dies brachte den „besten Fisch” von etwa 25cm.

Vorhin war ich ebenfalls zu einem kurzen Abend-Ansitz los, andere Stelle, gleiches Gerät.





Aus Neugier gefischter Drennan Inline-Dibber oder so, üblicherweise nehme ich 2 Posengummis. 
Für die Angelei im nicht ganz flachen Wasser werde ich aber wieder zurückgehen zu längeren Posen von etwas höherer Tragkraft.
Die Vboni in 3,60m ist natürlich für „Hi Professionals” wie mich gebaut...​
Erster Fisch an der Vboni war ein Brassen von knapp 40cm, ihm folgten einige Plötz. 





An der Schwinge fischte ich wieder drei Maiskörner am Haar (Fertigvorfach von Middy).
Rute war die Balzer Magna Silver Ledger, Rolle die Quick Finessa Picker 20 (die macht sich prima).





Abendstimmunmg am Fluß nebenan. Morgen soll es ordentlich Regen geben. Mal sehen, ob die Vorhersage eintritt.
Ein paar Bisse an der Schwinge habe ich vergeigt, dann hing doch noch ein besserer Brassen (geschätzt 50cm).​


----------



## Jason

Petri lieber Georg und anderen Erfolgreichen natürlich auch. 


geomas schrieb:


> Morgen soll es ordentlich Regen geben. Mal sehen, ob die Vorhersage eintritt.


Das mit dem Vorhersagen ist immer so eine Sache. Bei uns sollte es heute zu 90% Regen geben. Nichts kam runter, die anderen 10% haben gewonnen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Was für eine sagenhafte Strecke, lieber Roland, Petri - und auch das Fuchsfoto gfefällt mir richtig gut.



Danke dir Georg. Vulpes vulpes hat es sich offentsichtlich in einem Maisfeld bequem gemacht. Gleich neben an wurde ein Feld abgeerntet und da sind die Gänse zu Hunderten eingeschwebt. Neben an ist auch noch Weideland, der Tisch ist gut gedeckt.



Jason schrieb:


> Das mit dem Vorhersagen ist immer so eine Sache.



Für unsere Gegend wurde auch viel versprochen - bis jetzt kein Tropfen. Für heute und morgen früh war auch Regen prognostiziert, alles wieder zurückgenommen. Die revidieren ihre Vorhersagen (DWD) stündlich. 

Allen, die am WE ans Wasser wollen, viel Glück, möge euch Petrus gnädig sein!


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Bei uns dürfte man keine Füchse posten, das Jagdvolk wäre sofort vor Ort, Knarre im Anschlag. Die brüsten sich sogar öffentlich damit, die Population komplett platt gemacht zu haben. 

Weil ich letztens zum ersten Mal Erfolg mit den Dynamite "Wowsers" hatte, bin ich heute für zwei Stunden an den See. Angefüttert wurden Hühnerpellets per Schleuder, allerdings war das eher das Gießkannenprinzip wegen des extremen Windes.
Es dauerte ewig, eigentlich war ich schon dabei zusammenzufassen, bis die Rute krumm wurde (sie wurde auch vorher schon einmal krumm, der Fisch hat aber wieder losgelassen). Zum Vorschein kam eine recht große Güster. Sie hat ziemlich gestrampelt und ich habe mich beeilt, damit sie schnell wieder ins Wasser kommt, deshalb kein Foto. 
Die Wowsers funktionieren also, man braucht halt Geduld. Gegen Mais, Made & Co. können sie auf keinen Fall anstinken. 

Nebenbei habe ich Gammarus-Fliegen ausprobiert und obwohl die Teichbewohner noch nie Bachflohkrebse live gesehen haben, beißen sie rein, wenn ein Fake vorbeischwimmt. Eine ordentliche Rotfeder konnte ich landen sowie einen ü50 Barsch. Eher 60.
Millimeter natürlich oder was habt ihr gedacht?


----------



## geomas

Super, Mescalero , da bleibt beim Barschfang ja noch minimal Luft nach oben ;-)
Gut zu hören, daß die Wowsers funktionieren. Vielleicht kann man sich mit solchen Exoten-Ködern selten erbeutete Fischarten erschließen.


----------



## Finke20

Einen Guten Morgen in die Runde,

schöne Fische wurden wieder gefangen und dazu sage ich Petri zu Euch,

Mescalero dein kleiner Stachelträger sieht aber ganz schön gerupft aus .

Ich habe es in letzter Zeit , auch tatsächlich einmal ans Wasser geschafft. Ich konnte einige kleine Karauschen, Güstern und Plötzen fangen.






Nichts dickes aber man konnte schön entspannen.


----------



## Mescalero

Toll Finke20 , Petri zum Bauernkarpfen!

Die lädierte Rückenflosse beim Minibarsch war mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Aber das wächst wieder zu, der hat ja noch viele Jahre vor sich wenn er aufpasst und den Schnabeltieren entgeht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mit Futteral geht das mit Tempo 50 sogar recht gut, mitm Mokick bin ich frühers öfters ans Wasser gefahren und hatte so eig keine Probleme. Zugegeben die Sitzposition an deiner 600er ist sicherlich eine etwas sportlichere doch ich denke das müsste trotzdem gut gehen. Kescher, Rutenhalter und Rute sollten so zumindest immer gut und sicher Transportiert werden.
> 
> Motorradtechnisch würde ich von deiner Susi besser abraten da wäre eine Susi RV50 schon das bessere
> Wenn ich daran denke mit meiner 800er Berlinerin ans Wasser zu fahren würde ich mitm putzen nimmer hinterherkommen bzw bei Nässe wohl nicht mehr bis zur Straße kommen, da würde ich eher auf meinen kleinen Japaner mit 50ccm zurückgreifen.



Hallo Josef,

deine RV 50 ist natürlich klasse, um damit gemütlich zum Angeln zu fahren. Auch machen sich Feld- bzw. Schotterwege damit sicherlich besser, als etwa mit meiner 600er Bandit.

Ich denke eine 50er oder aber 125er ist für solche nahen Angelausflüge optimal. Klein, leicht und man kommt fast überall damit hin. Am besten mit entsprechendem Fahrwerk und grobstolliger Bereifung. Eine alte Hercules K125 von der Bundeswehr wäre lässig aber leider auch sehr teuer.

Wobei, der Trend geht heute ja eindeutig in Richtung Zweitmaschine. Hmm?


----------



## Tikey0815

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hallo Josef,
> 
> deine RV 50 ist natürlich klasse, um damit gemütlich zum Angeln zu fahren. Auch machen sich Feld- bzw. Schotterwege damit sicherlich besser, als etwa mit meiner 600er Bandit.
> 
> Ich denke eine 50er oder aber 125er ist für solche nahen Angelausflüge optimal. Klein, leicht und man kommt fast überall damit hin. Am besten mit entsprechendem Fahrwerk und grobstolliger Bereifung. Eine alte Hercules K125 von der Bundeswehr wäre lässig aber leider auch sehr teuer.
> 
> Wobei, der Trend geht heute ja eindeutig in Richtung Zweitmaschine. Hmm?


Ich empfehle dir einen Hackenporsche   




Hat auch die selbe Farbe wie die Susi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir einen Hackenporsche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat auch die selbe Farbe wie die Susi



Wenn es diesen auch als _"Selbstfahrlafette"_ gibt, warum nicht? 

Wobei ein geländegängiger Hackenporsche mit Hilfsmotor (2 Gang) doch sicherlich etwas für die Karpfenspezis wäre, selbstverständlich in Tarnfarben. Da muss ich gleich mal mit den szenetypischen Herstellern telefonieren.


----------



## geomas

Nach gestrigem Dauerregen habe ich es eben kurz versucht, es gab Plötz und einen dunklen endvierziger Brassen auf den bewährten Köder Dosenmais.
Wieder mit Vboni-Whip und Balzer-Schwinge. Jetzt zügig ab zur Arbeit...


----------



## Dace

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> geländegängiger Hackenporsche mit Hilfsmotor



... so etwas in der Art gibt es schon, wie wär's mit 'nem Nash Tackle Trax Evo Power Barrow ... für *~ *1000,00 EUR* *



geomas schrieb:


> Nach gestrigem Dauerregen habe ich es eben kurz versucht, es gab Plötz und einen dunklen endvierziger Brassen auf den bewährten Köder Dosenmais.
> Wieder mit Vboni-Whip und Balzer-Schwinge. Jetzt zügig ab zur Arbeit...



Petri geomas zu Plötz und Brassen. 


Tight lines


----------



## seatrout61

Wie beim Golfen auch beim Angeln einen Caddy einzuführen, fände ich lustig...


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Nach gestrigem Dauerregen habe ich es eben kurz versucht,


Was ist Dauerregen? Kenn ich nicht. Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Jason - der „Dauerregen” war nicht von ewiger Dauer, immerhin gab es gestern (Freitag) mal wieder nennenswerten Niederschlag.
Ich fürchte, das war es dann erstmal wieder mit Regen.


----------



## Mescalero

Den Prognosen nach war es das wohl fürs erste. Hier hat es dann auch mal kräftig geschüttet, wenn auch nicht sehr lange. An den Pegeln dürfte das aber deutlich zu sehen sein. 
Ich muss dringend nachschauen gehen und wenn ich sowieso da bin....


----------



## Thomas.

ich war gestern auch noch mal für nur zwei Stündchen los, natürlich nix kein biss aber reichlich Aktivität im Wasser, die Karpfen sind gesprungen als ob es kein morgen gibt.
gleich geht es erstmals mit meiner 5 jährigen Enkeltochter zum Wasser, die große ist ja schon infiziert mal schauen ob es mit der mittleren auch klappt  

gestern hat es so angefangen




stunde später dieses, aber ich habe unter Bäumen gesessen und habe so gut wie nix abbekommen.





20min später


----------



## Thomas.

und wieder zurück, tchja ich muss mich wohl mit einer Anglerin erstmal zufrieden geben, meine Mittlere ist glaube nicht so begeistert davon, wobei sie sich beim ersten Fisch ein kleines Rotauge gefreut hat, bei nr.2 auch noch aber beim dritten wurde es langweilig und das nach 10min, 3 Rotaugen in 10min ist das dreifache an Friedfisch was ich in den letzten 14 Stunden gefangen habe.
na was solls habe ja meine Große noch und eine kleine die in 4 Jahren dann auch mal mit darf.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle die am Wasser waren und was gefangen haben oder auch nicht.

Das "Petri der Woche" geht an Dace zur B-fisch Sternstunde, echt fantastisch.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir einen Hackenporsche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat auch die selbe Farbe wie die Susi


Das grenzt ja schon an Mobbing      



Mein Wochenende war sehr durchwachsen. Freitag Abend war ich Haus-See mit dem Ziel Schleie und Giebel. Das Wasser ist jetzt dort auch merklich gesunken, langsam mache ich mir Sorgen.... Normalerweise steht das Wasser ein gutes Stück über der zweiten Stufe (von oben). Die Steine im Wasser kann man höchstens schemenhaft erahnen.
Dadurch bedingt war die Stelle irgendwie nicht wirklich effektiv. Bei Einbruch der Dämmerung kamen zwar die üblichen Bliccas aber ansonsten gabe es keine nennenswerten Aktionen. 2 S-Döbel  in der Klasse 55 + gingen noch, die machen echt Spass an den Specialist Ruten, waren aber nicht das Ziel.






Gestern waren wir dann an der Werse. Auch dort sieht man langsam die Auswirkungen der Trockenheit aber noch deutlich abgemildert. Ich musste allerdings ein paar Anstriche an der Hütte machen und konnte so nicht vollumfänglich angeln. Zum Einsatz kam die Black Widow Telefeeder. Live macht sie einen deutlich besseren Eindruck wie beim Probewedeln, ist mir aber etwas zu hart. Da es aber sowieso nur eine Noltlösung ist, passt das schon. Testen konnte ich mit einer 10cm und einer vielleicht knapp 30 cm Brasse, da kann ich also noch nichts endgültiges zu sagen.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> warum diese DAM Rute, wie ist die im Verhältniß zur 3m Lexa Travel und was will ich überhaupt damit.


Jetzt hab ich mal ein Paar Probewürfe gemacht.
Also als OCC Kandidatin macht sie sich schon besser, viel weicher als die Lexa, lassen sich 30gr nur noch knapp werfen, aber mit 5gr kommt sie sehr viel besser zurecht. Die ganze Rute ist typisch MeFo: Super weiche Spitze, weiches Mittelteil und untenherum genug Bumms.
Hier wissen das einige vielleicht garnicht; MeFo Köder werden nicht großartig animiert und über die gerade auf den Fisch ausgerichteten Rute eingekurbelt, weil die Forelle eigentlich immer von hinten kommt und in dieselbe Richtung wieder abdreht. Das geht so flott, da kommt man mit dem Anschlagen nicht mit und der Fisch hakt sich gegen die Rolle selbst - fast wie bei den Carp Huntas....
Kein Wasser, aber endgeiles Beach Live...


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> meine Mittlere ist glaube nicht so begeistert davon,


Wie kann das sein??
Schließlich hat sie, und das sieht man ja nicht sooo oft, eine PASSENDE Angel.. .
Gib nicht auf...


----------



## rhinefisher

Und ja ja, ich weiß, der Kork muss atmen und das Plastik muss ab... .
Aber das kann ich nicht.
Ich brings einfach nicht über mich.
Der Griff ist doch noch so sauber...


----------



## rhinefisher

Äähhh - dürfte ich einen Wunsch äussern?
Bitte mehr Regenbilder.....
Regenbilder machen mich total ge   wie sag ichs bloß.... also, Regenbilder stimulieren mich ganz enorm.... .
Wenn man so unter seinem Schirm sitzt, der Regen prasselt, und man ist so komplett in seiner trockenen Schirmblase gefangen - so völlig auf sich selbst zurückgeworfen. Sehr kontemplativ... .


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein??
> Schließlich hat sie, und das sieht man ja nicht sooo oft, eine PASSENDE Angel.. .
> Gib nicht auf...


Kogha Hawk 2,10m 90gr. wiegt das Teil + 3000 Catana
aufgeben gibt es bei sowas nicht, nächstes Jahr neuer versuch  


rhinefisher schrieb:


> aber endgeiles Beach Live...


sche.. auf Malle, Krefeld ist angesagt


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hallo Josef,
> 
> deine RV 50 ist natürlich klasse, um damit gemütlich zum Angeln zu fahren. Auch machen sich Feld- bzw. Schotterwege damit sicherlich besser, als etwa mit meiner 600er Bandit.
> 
> Ich denke eine 50er oder aber 125er ist für solche nahen Angelausflüge optimal. Klein, leicht und man kommt fast überall damit hin. Am besten mit entsprechendem Fahrwerk und grobstolliger Bereifung. Eine alte Hercules K125 von der Bundeswehr wäre lässig aber leider auch sehr teuer.
> 
> Wobei, der Trend geht heute ja eindeutig in Richtung Zweitmaschine. Hmm?



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen lieber Freddy die RV50 liegt noch in Teilen im Regal und die damalige Konkurenz in Form einer CY50 steht in der Garage.
Nicht ganz billig diese Schätze und die Teile  allein ein Reifen kostet schon soviel wie der eines Autos.
Sollte ich mir nochmal so ein Gefährt zulegen dann würd ich wohl eine XL50 da die Ballonreifen nicht immer so schön zu fahren sind.
Wenn du aber vorhast dir so etwas zu kaufen dann wäre eine RV etwas billiger wie die Honda wobei es ja auch genügend andere schöne ältere Mopets gibt die man sowohl zum Angeln als auch zum Sonntaglichen ausfahren verwenden könnte.


----------



## glgl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und ja ja, ich weiß, der Kork muss atmen und das Plastik muss ab... .
> Aber das kann ich nicht.
> Ich brings einfach nicht über mich.
> Der Griff ist doch noch so sauber...


Wenn du es schon selber sagst….

aber mal ganz blöde Frage, wofür ist der rote Pin auf der anderen Seite der Kurbel? Leider kann ich auf deinem „Ich-bin- verliebt“ Foto das Modell nicht erkennen, sonst hätte ich es versucht zu googeln…

Schon mal danke!

Gruß, Georg


----------



## Thomas.

ich antworte mal, das ist ein Gomexus Rollenständer an einer wunderschönen Shimano Stradic Ci4+


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
allen Fänger und die, die es versucht haben.

Was ist eigentlich ein Dauerregen, gefühlt über ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr erlebt.

Hatten heute Morgen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen vom Verein aus.




Voll der Nebel heute Morgen.

Am Start waren eine Drennan Big Feeder mit einer Fox Eos 4000 Freilaufrolle und eine ABU Ledgerlite 112 mit einer Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2411.
Getan hat sich garnichts, nach 3 Stunden dann die Feederrute gegen eine Silstar Traverse X Jahresrute (12Ft., 35gr.Wg.). Nach 45 Min. hat die Pose mal kurz geruckt. Das wars dann auch schon an der Pose. Um 11.20 Uhr leichter Ausschlag der Schwinge, Bienenmade langgezogen. Zehn Minuten später wieder Aktion an der Schwinge, eine Güster von etwa 25cm hatte die Maden genommen.
Das war dann in 5 Stunden Angelzeit alles was passiert ist.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> allen Fänger und die, die es versucht haben.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich ein Dauerregen, gefühlt über ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr erlebt.
> 
> Hatten heute Morgen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen vom Verein aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 415750
> 
> Voll der Nebel heute Morgen.
> 
> Am Start waren eine Drennan Big Feeder mit einer Fox Eos 4000 Freilaufrolle und eine ABU Ledgerlite 112 mit einer Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2411.
> Getan hat sich garnichts, nach 3 Stunden dann die Feederrute gegen eine Silstar Traverse X Jahresrute (12Ft., 35gr.Wg.). Nach 45 Min. hat die Pose mal kurz geruckt. Das wars dann auch schon an der Pose. Um 11.20 Uhr leichter Ausschlag der Schwinge, Bienenmade langgezogen. Zehn Minuten später wieder Aktion an der Schwinge, eine Güster von etwa 25cm hatte die Maden genommen.
> Das war dann in 5 Stunden Angelzeit alles was passiert ist.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Danke für deinen Bericht. Da ist ja auch Rokko, der sich nicht mit Ferdinand verstanden hat. Petri zur Güster und Hauptsache ihr habt einen schönen Tag gehabt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für die vielen schönen Berichte und ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern und (jungen Fängerinnen)!

Heute am späten Nachmittag nach der Arbeit gab es eine mittelgroße Überraschung - ein sehr lieber Mitmensch fragte, ob er mal spontan mit zum Angeln kommen könnte. Das hatte ich schon oft angeboten, aber meist auf Granit gebissen.

Die erhoffte Stelle war frei, als Rute hatte ich dem Petrijünger eine alte Balzer Magna Majesty Float (4,70m-Teleposenrute) mit DAM-Kapselrolle und Wagglermontage fertiggemacht. Ich hatte mir die Balzer Magna Silver Ledger mit Finessa Picker 20 gegriffen. Beide Ruten wurden mit Dosenmais bestückt.
Nun ja, also ich habe sehr viel beim Beködern, Abhaken der Fische... assistiert und selbst bestürzend schlecht gefangen, während der liebe Mitmensch 4 Brassen und ein paar schöne Plötz aus dem engen Swim zauberte und begeistert bei der Sache war.
So kanns gehen - was für ein schöner Angelabend, auch die Rahmenbedingungen (Wetter, Pegel, Atmo am Fluß) paßten perfekt.






Balzer Magna / DAM Quick - Doppel
Die Kapsel machte sich gut an der Posenrute, meine Finessa Picker hat die Gummierung auf dem Kurbelknauf verloren, ist ansonsten prima.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, gegen Mittag habe ich auf dem Arbeitsweg noch ganz kurz an einem kleinen Waldteich angehalten. 
Der Pegel war niedrig, aber klar höher als befürchtet. Leider sah das Wasser nicht gerade gut aus:






An anderen Stellen sah es besser aus und auch Zeichen von Fischaktivität konnte ich bei der ganz kurzen Visite beobachten.
Wenn es kühler wird und vielleicht sogar noch mal geregnet hat starte ich dort evtl. mal einen Ansitz.


----------



## Mikesch

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist eigentlich ein Dauerregen, gefühlt über ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr erlebt.
> ...


Wenn 2 Tage Wasser vom Himmel fällt und die Verluste der letzten 6 Wochen ausgleicht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> ....meine Finessa Picker hat die Gummierung auf dem Kurbelknauf verloren, ist ansonsten prima.



Das haben diese Modelle häufig, auch der Gummi an der Heckbremse reißt gerne mal auf. 
Bei der Kurbel kannst du einen Fahrradschlauch in passender Größe nehmen dann sieht das wider gut aus. Bei meiner Finessa Spin 25 hab ich das so gemacht und schaut recht gut aus.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Es gibt auch mal was neues von mir, nämlich nen Plan.
Nächste Woche Fliege ich mit Mrs. M. nach Fuerteventura. Und eigentlich hatte ich da nicht vor zu Angeln, aber Die Missus hat mich überzeugt (vmtl. damit sie in Ruhe Surfen/Haie provozieren kann). Also habe ich mir heute online einen Angelschein besorgt- das ist übrigens nicht unkompliziert, aber ich bin  auf einen Anbieter mit ner übersichtlichen Website gestossen, und ein netter Mitarbeiter hat mich telefonisch durch den Prozess gelotst: Angelvbkich kriege ich noch heute ein PDF mit der Lizenz. 

Was hat Meeresangeln auf Fuerteventura, der Insel ohne Binnengewässer mit der edlen Kunst der Friedfischangelei zu tun?

Vor einigen Jahren war ich schoneinmal da (angellos) und konnte mit Bewunderung und Interesse Einheimische beobachten, die dort in den Häfen mit Bolo, Schwimmbrot und nem Eimer Mashed Bread den herrlichen, wunderbaren Meeräschen nachstellen, die sich dort in wunderlicher Zahl und Größe tummelten- Im Grunde genommen Salzwasserdöbel und eine klassische Süsswasser/Friedfischmethode.

Das wär doch wirklich toll, so eine prachtvolle, elegante Meeräsche fürsFanggbuch, oder? Ich merke, daß ich mich richtig drauf freue, und wer weiss vielleicht geht mir eine an den Haken.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Das wär doch wirklich toll, so eine prachtvolle, elegante Meeräsche fürsFanggbuch, oder?


ich musste erst mal bei Googele schauen wie so ein Teil aussieht, Salzwasser Döbel würde ich sagen, warum wundert es mich nicht  
Wünsche euch zweien einen Traumhaften Urlaub, mit allem drum und dran.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> mit Bolo, Schwimmbrot und nem Eimer Mashed Bread den herrlichen, wunderbaren Meeräschen nachstellen,



Mein Traum!
Mini, du Glücklicher.
Bring bitte viele Bilder von dieser, für mich leider unerreichbaren, Angelei mit.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> aber Die Missus hat mich überzeugt


Sag ihr vielen lieben Dank von mir....
Gutes Mädchen..


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein Traum!
> Mini, du Glücklicher.
> Bring bitte viele Bilder von dieser, für mich unerreichbaren, Angelei mit.


Na, ich poste sie natürlich umgehend, lieber Prof. Aber gemach gemach, ich seh das Angeln erstmal als eine Option bei Gelegenheit, kein Muss-Projekt. Wenn ich mich nicht aus dem Liegestuhl erheben kann, bleibt die Angel halt im Koffer.
Ich dachte an ein ganz einfaches Posen/Sbirotackle für die Meeräschen. Zufälligerweise habe ich eine extrem Kurzgeteilte Tele'bolo' mit 3,6m 40g und schön leicht mit 134g, und vor allem sagenhaften 55cm Transportlänge. Hier ein älteres Bild mit ner Spro Nova, vielleicht hänge ich aber wegen Salzwasser irgendeine 25er Daiwa LT dran, oder sogar nen Metalloldtimer. 22er Mono, fertig ist Meeräschen-Hafenbecken-Kombi. Dazu ein paar Kleinteile, Haken Sbiros Posen Schrot. Eigentlich müsste meine Weste samt Inhalt reichen, ein Sitzkissen dazu.




Entweder nehm ich einen Kescher (Hafenbecken!) Selbst mit (jetzt zahlt sich mein Hang zu Kompaktkeschern aus) oder ich hol mit einen vor Ort.
Und auf der Insel hol ich mir einen Eimer, Weißbrot und Suppenkelle, sowie den größten, gigantischten Sombrero den es gibt, damit er mir Schatten spendet (ohne Anklebeschnurrbart versteht sich. Außer es gibt ihn umsonst dazu)
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und wenn nichts beisst oder es zu mühselig ist, ziehe ich mich in eins der Hafenlokale zurück und labe mich an kühlem Trunk und Meeresfrüchten ("Heda, hoi, Garcon, uno gigantija Plata de Frutti de Mare avec Crevettos etwas Tintenfischo,  con uno Cerveza din Germania, und schön kalt, aber rapide rapide. Plus uno Bildzeitung, por favor").
Herrje, das ist ja schon ein Plan.
Hg
Minicaramba


----------



## PirschHirsch

Cool - viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## fordprefect

Ach die Kanaren. Sehr spannende Inseln, geologisch und auch kulinarisch. Wein, Rum, Kaninchen, Kartoffeln und für die Naschkatzen Mandeln.


----------



## geomas

Was für ein spannendes Projekt, lieber Minimax , viel Erfolg beim Ansitz auf die Mullets!

Angeblich tauchen sie hier (Unterwarnow, halber Weg zwischen meiner Nachbarschaft und der Ostsee) dann und wann auf, aber 100% sicher bin ich nicht, daß die Berichte stimmen.


----------



## geomas

Abend an der Warnow​
Ich habe es heute mal an einer anderen Stelle in der Nähe versucht - da ist der Fluß weiter/breiter als an den anderen Angelstellen.
Durch die Uferbefestigung ist es etwas unbequem dort, ein Fall für Kiepe oder Feederstuhl und nicht die Eimertasche als Sitzgelegenheit.
Nun ja, es gab sehr viel mehr Bisse auf Dosenmais als gelandete Fische. Ein richtiges Fehlbiß-Festival mal wieder.
Neben den üblichen Plötz gab es einen gehakten Barsch und eine hübsche Rotfeder als „Fisch des Tages”.
Die erhofften Monsterbrassen ließen sich nicht sehen. Schön war es dennoch.


----------



## Minimax

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ach die Kanaren. Sehr spannende Inseln, geologisch und auch kulinarisch. Wein, Rum, Kaninchen, Kartoffeln und für die Naschkatzen Mandeln.


Ja, leider ist durch die späte Besiedlung kaum Vergangenes vorhanden, bzw. Es gibt kaum belastbare Informationen. Ich schäme mich aber nicht, daß als wirklichen Erholungsurlaub anzutreten, ohne Rücksicht auf Bildung, por favor Garcon. Es gibt ein Museomsdörfchen, das das Leben der Menschen im Mittelalter zeigt, und klarmacht, das es früher keine gute Idee war, dort zu siedeln.
Es gibt in den Wüsten/Dünengebieten der öden, siedlungsungünstigen Insel Fuerteventura eine reizvolle geologische Kleinform, das sind versteinerte, fingerhutähnliche Nester Solitär Lebender Bienen, wie winzige Vasen aus Stein. Ausfuhr natürlich streng verboten, nur fürs Protokoll.

Kulinarisch wollen wir uns an das Meer halten- da gibt es Köstlichkeiten jederzeit. Kaninchen werden gemieden, schließlich wollen wir nicht zu Wendigos (vgl. Wiki 'Kaninchenhunger') werden. Meine Recherchen berichten mir übrigens, daß es auf der Insel reichhaltige Quellen von Aperol Spritz geben soll, also fast eine Art Kurort.



geomas schrieb:


> Was für ein spannendes Projekt, lieber Minimax , viel Erfolg beim Ansitz auf die Mullets!
> 
> Angeblich tauchen sie hier (Unterwarnow, halber Weg zwischen meiner Nachbarschaft und der Ostsee) dann und wann auf, aber 100% sicher bin ich nicht, daß die Berichte stimmen.


Aber nun will ich mich erstmal über Meeräschen 'Mullets' belesen und recherchieren. Eine Beute, wahrhaft eines Ükels würdig: Elegant, kampfstark und ein echter Friedfisch im Salzwasser. Ich verhehle auch nicht, obwohl wir das ja in unserem Stammtisch zu Recht ausklammern, das ich schon an der kulinarischen Seite zumindest neugierig sind. Da Mrs.M und ich arme Kirchenmäuse sind, haben wir ein Apartement samt _Küche_ gemietet. Aber dies gehört nicht hierhin.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Salzwasserdöbel, das klingt spannend. Ich wünsche euch einen traumhaften Urlaub!


----------



## fordprefect

Weiß nicht, wie das auf Fuerteventura ist. Aber es gab da früher Indigene Bevölkerung, die von den Spaniern leider nicht gut behandelt wurde. Olivin kann man sie sand am Meer sammeln. Kaninchen ist halt ein lokales Nationalgericht. Viel Spaß jedenfalls!

Wie lang halten sich Dendros nach Kauf im Kühlschrank?


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, ich poste sie natürlich umgehend, lieber Prof. Aber gemach gemach, ich seh das Angeln erstmal als eine Option bei Gelegenheit, kein Muss-Projekt. Wenn ich mich nicht aus dem Liegestuhl erheben kann, bleibt die Angel halt im Koffer.
> Ich dachte an ein ganz einfaches Posen/Sbirotackle für die Meeräschen. Zufälligerweise habe ich eine extrem Kurzgeteilte Tele'bolo' mit 3,6m 40g und schön leicht mit 134g, und vor allem sagenhaften 55cm Transportlänge. Hier ein älteres Bild mit ner Spro Nova, vielleicht hänge ich aber wegen Salzwasser irgendeine 25er Daiwa LT dran, oder sogar nen Metalloldtimer. 22er Mono, fertig ist Meeräschen-Hafenbecken-Kombi. Dazu ein paar Kleinteile, Haken Sbiros Posen Schrot. Eigentlich müsste meine Weste samt Inhalt reichen, ein Sitzkissen dazu.
> Anhang anzeigen 415860
> 
> Entweder nehm ich einen Kescher (Hafenbecken!) Selbst mit (jetzt zahlt sich mein Hang zu Kompaktkeschern aus) oder ich hol mit einen vor Ort.
> Und auf der Insel hol ich mir einen Eimer, Weißbrot und Suppenkelle, sowie den größten, gigantischten Sombrero den es gibt, damit er mir Schatten spendet (ohne Anklebeschnurrbart versteht sich. Außer es gibt ihn umsonst dazu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415861
> 
> Und wenn nichts beisst oder es zu mühselig ist, ziehe ich mich in eins der Hafenlokale zurück und labe mich an kühlem Trunk und Meeresfrüchten ("Heda, hoi, Garcon, uno gigantija Plata de Frutti de Mare avec Crevettos etwas Tintenfischo,  con uno Cerveza din Germania, und schön kalt, aber rapide rapide. Plus uno Bildzeitung, por favor").
> Herrje, das ist ja schon ein Plan.
> Hg
> Minicaramba


Aiaiai Caballero Minimax,
Das klingt nach einem furiosen Comeback! Ich wünsche dir schon jetzt einen entspannten Urlaub!
Fürs angeln im Hafenbecken eignet sich übrigens auch ein alter Lappen um den Schädel geknotet, ein knittriger Zigarillo im Mundwinkel, eine Buddel Rum in der einen und ein alter Stecken in der anderen Kralle. Dann schön die Füße überm Wasser baumeln lassen und die unbarmherzige Sonne ihr Werk tun lassen - nach kürzester Zeit ist man nicht nur per Du mit allen Hafenkatern, sondern auch nicht mehr ganz sicher ob, und wenn ja welche, Fische man schon gefangen hat. So richtig abschalten eben  
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und Petri Heil in die Runde,



Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt auch mal was neues von mir, nämlich nen Plan.
> Nächste Woche Fliege ich mit Mrs. M. nach Fuerteventura. Und eigentlich hatte ich da nicht vor zu Angeln, aber Die Missus hat mich überzeugt



schön zu lesen da freu ich mich für euch habt einen schönen Urlaub und zuppel ein paar schöne Salzwasserdöbel raus, bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht  

Bei mir war gestern (Sonntag) ein Vereinsangeln vonn über 220 Mitgliedern waren doch tatsälich 9 am Startnaja mehr Platz am Wasser und freie Platzwahl

Gefischt wurde am Flüßchen, ich hatte mich am alten Pumpwerkeinlauf (um Hochwasser abzupumpen) platziert aber da ja wie an vielen Flüßen das Wasser knapp ist liegt der auch trocken.

Etwas Strömung war vorhanden die Wassertiefe mit knapp 1,2m ließ zu wünschen übrig aber im geraden Abschnitt waren es teilweise nur 20cm-60cm.
Das kommt auch von dem Ausbau des Flüßchen in den 50ziger/60ziger Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts... inkluise Begradigung, einfach mal den Querschnitt vedoppelt, sich aber dann über liegengebliebenen Schlamm.






Gefischt habe ich mit der Silstar DIA FLEX Match 420 und dem Multipicker,a kaum Strömung vorhanden ist konnte ich mit dem Exner Waggler fischen.






Das Flüßchen ist dort ca. 17m breit, gefischt habe ich vor meinen Füßen in 5m Entfernung,gebissne haben Rotaugen (Kinderstube)...






ein paar Grundeln...






und auch diese Gesellen...






und halt wieder kleine Rotaugen...






aber egal das angeln hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, zur Zeit komme ich viel zu selten raus.
Meine Lieblinge für solche Angeln (die Brassen) waren nicht vor Ort leider.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Fliege ich mit Mrs. M. nach Fuerteventura.


Ich wünschen euch einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub lieber Minimax- und vielleicht reicht es ja auch zu ein paar tollen Fischen, ich drück' dir Daumen!



geomas schrieb:


> Ein richtiges Fehlbiß-Festival mal wieder.


Petri geomas - auch wenn es viel Fehlbisse gab, langweilig war es wohl nicht bei dir. Das Bild "Schwingespitzerute im Sonnenuntergang" - finde ich einfach super!  


So, ich war heute auch noch kurz am Flüsschen. Es gab seit langem mal eine "Blank Session". Gut, es hat hier und da mal irgendeiner am Köder rumgenibbelt, dann wurde der Quiver mal unorthodox kurz rumgerissen, mehr war nicht, nichts, was nach Biss und Fisch aussah. 

Aber ich glaube, die Stelle ist "verbrannt". Ich hatte sie mir vor Wochen ja "angelegt", da waren nur meterhohe Brennnesseln, keine Spuren von Anglern weit und breit, alles jungfräulich.

Nun ist einer da, hat die Stelle erstmal verbreitert, da er sonst offensichtlich nicht werfen kann und hat was hinterlassen:






Sieht alles nach Waller aus - oder? Für meine Verhältnisse alles etwas "oversized". Mal schauen, wie es jetzt weiter geht. 

Alleine das meine halbe Deckung schon weg ist, finde ich überhaupt nicht toll. 

Tja, so ist das, man ist ja nicht alleine, aber immer sofort diese Kahlschläge … Und dann sieht man auch deutlich Reifenspuren, der ist mit dem Auto über die Weide bis zum Flussufer gefahren … die kommen nur nachts …


Tight lines


----------



## PirschHirsch

Dace schrieb:


> Sieht alles nach Waller aus - oder?



Ja genau, das ist eine Wallermontage zum Anbinden (d. h. die Schnur führt am Reißleinen-Anbinde-Punkt senkrecht von oben ins Wasser):

Auf dem Vorfach ist ein offenbar recht leichtes Frontzone-Blei montiert, um den Köder unten zu halten.

Für eine Steinmontage wiederum nicht geeignet - diese (da Grundfischen) erfordert wiederum eine U-Pose, um den Köder vom Gewässerboden wegzubringen. Also genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Eventuell hat er dafür eine Boje gesetzt oder die Montage gegenüber am anderen Ufer an einem Ast etc. angebunden - potenziell per Ausleger.

Dafür hätte er allerdings wohl jeweils ein Boot gebraucht - es sei denn, da könnte man rein- bzw. rüberwaten.

Oder er hat sie am eigenen Ufer ohne langen Ausleger in direkter Ufernähe an einem Ast angebunden und dann längs der Uferkante über Umlenker abgespannt.

Dazu müsste er dann ohne Boot mit der Rute vom Endpunkt zum Platz zurückgelaufen sein. Das muss allerdings die Ufervegetation bzw. -beschaffenheit erlauben -  bei Bäumen oder Gestrüppreihen direkt am Wasser wird es dann vom Land aus sehr schwierig.


----------



## Dace

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Eventuell hat er dafür eine Boje gesetzt oder die Montage gegenüber am anderen Ufer an einem Ast etc. angebunden - potenziell per Ausleger.
> 
> Dafür hätte er allerdings wohl jeweils ein Boot gebraucht - es sei denn, da könnte man rein- bzw. rüberwaten.
> 
> Oder er hat sie am eigenen Ufer ohne langen Ausleger in direkter Ufernähe an einem Ast angebunden und dann längs der Uferkante über Umlenker abgespannt.
> 
> Dazu müsste er dann ohne Boot mit der Rute vom Endpunkt zum Platz zurückgelaufen sein. Das muss allerdings die Ufervegetation bzw. -beschaffenheit erlauben -  bei Bäumen oder Gestrüppreihen direkt am Wasser wird es dann vom Land aus sehr schwierig.



Die Prozeduren funktionieren allesamt an dieser Stelle nicht. Ich weiß, dass viele mit 'nem Boot arbeiten, aber dafür ist hier das Ufer viel zu hoch und steil.

Durchwaten ist nicht, die Wassertiefe ist > 1,50 m mit Untiefen!

Bäume etc. gibt da nicht.

Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Durchschwimmen und anpflocken oder mit einer zweiten Person am anderen Ufer arbeiten? 
Wallerangler sind idR rustikal und kreativ unterwegs  
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Durchschwimmen und anpflocken oder mit einer zweiten Person am anderen Ufer arbeiten?
> *Wallerangler sind idR rustikal und kreativ unterwegs*
> Groetjes
> David


und die, die ich persönlich kenne haben diesbezüglich auch nicht alle Latten am Zaun, ansonsten im normalen Leben ganz nette Menschen


----------



## Rheinspezie

Waller Abspanner Stellenklauer werden mir grad unsympathisch... 

Zu den Mullets noch ein kleiner Erfahrungs-Klecks... 
Hatte schöne in Spanien auf kleinste Wurmstückchen und Stippgerät im Mittelwasser neben Booten im Hafen. 
Sehr gute Kämpfer! 
In Portugal bissen sie sehr gut an einem Einlauf im Hafen nachts auf kleine Kügelchen Forellenteig in Weiss mit kleinem
Wurm Stück. 
Ein etwa 3mal 3 cm. Frischer Sardinenfetzen brachte nicht den erhofften Aal, sondern eine etwa pfündige Mullet. 
Unfassbar war für mich zu erleben, wie Mullet-Klopper der 3 bis 4 Kilo Klasse räuberisch in Sardellen und Kleinäschenschwärme stießen... 
Ein solcher Kaventsmann ist der Endgegner
Im Hafenbecken... 
Forellenteig in "spring-green" und Weiss können gehen mit ggf. kleinem Wurmschwänzchen... Oder auch Fischfetzen oder halt Pan. 
Spannend....


----------



## PirschHirsch

Dace schrieb:


> Die Prozeduren funktionieren allesamt an dieser Stelle nicht. Ich weiß, dass viele mit 'nem Boot arbeiten, aber dafür ist hier das Ufer viel zu hoch und steil.
> 
> Durchwaten ist nicht, die Wassertiefe ist > 1,50 m mit Untiefen!
> 
> Bäume etc. gibt da nicht.



Klar, waren meinerseits nur reine Spekulationen über mögliche Methoden - ich kenne das Gewässer ja nicht.

Aber anyway - daci7 formuliert es treffend:



daci7 schrieb:


> Durchschwimmen und anpflocken oder mit einer zweiten Person am anderen Ufer arbeiten?
> Wallerangler sind idR rustikal und kreativ unterwegs



Genau, da gibt es teils sehr "heiße" Sachen. Ein extra reingeschlagener Stock zum Anbinden (wenn es keine Bäume gibt) ist da quasi primitiv bzw. harmlos - da gibt es weitaus krassere/komplexere Methoden mit teils sehr viel "Platzbedarf".

Meins ist so etwas nicht, s. u.:



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Waller Abspanner Stellenklauer werden mir grad unsympathisch...



Ich selbst angle auch sehr gern auf Waller (Spinning wie Ansitz).

Aber was da z. T. getrieben wird, geht für mich gar nicht - Endlosweit-Abspannen mit Behinderung anderer Angler / Gewässernutzer, Rodungs-Aktionen etc.

Manche Leute haben da auch eine sehr hohe Risiko-Bereitschaft, was das Ausbringen von Montagen an ungemütlichen Stellen anbelangt usw.

Hardcore-Angeln immer gerne - aber bitte immer auch mit Hirn und Rücksicht (auf andere Menschen wie auch auf die Natur).

Sodele, und nu zurück zu den Friedis - genug über Friedi-Bartelstaubsauger bzw. deren Fang gelabert


----------



## Mescalero

Unser lieber Minimax hat neulich bestätigt, dass Waller im Grunde Döbel sind und durchaus hier besprochen werden dürfen. Bärsche auch.

Dace 
Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass du mal nicht ohne ein stattliches Rudel Barben nach Hause gehst. Petri natürlich trotzdem!


----------



## Kanten

Nennen wir die nicht Stacheldöbel und Breitmauldöbel?


----------



## marcus7

Hallo Minimax, 

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag im Ükel, doch ich konnte ihn mir nicht verkneifen. 

Anbei eine Anregung für eine Montage maßgeschneidert auf deinen Zielfisch, welche an Finesse und waidmännigkeit schwer zu übertreffen ist.

Ich hoffe du wirst Erfolg haben und hast genug Haken dabei.

LG


----------



## rhinefisher

marcus7 schrieb:


> welche an Finesse und waidmännigkeit schwer zu übertreffen ist.


Das ist ganz locker zu überbieten.
Du bekommst in jedem Fachgeschäft riesige Reisshaken.
Ich seh bloß nicht den Zusammenhang zum Minimax... .


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Unser lieber Minimax hat neulich bestätigt, dass Waller im Grunde Döbel sind und durchaus hier besprochen werden dürfen. Bärsche auch.


Echt? Welcher Teufel hat mich denn da geritten? Aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das ich mal Wels und Grundel verglichen habe, denn die beiden Gesellen sind ja bis auf die Größe tatsächlich identisch, bzw. die Analogie ist exakt.

Bärsche hingegen sind absolut ükelabel, ich gehe weiter und sage: Die Spinboys haben uns den Barsch geklaut. Im Mutterland gibt es eine lange Tradition des Ansitzangelns auf die "Sargents", jenseits von Kunstködern oder Köderfischen. Dicke Würmer und interessanterweise Shrimps werden dort verwendet, und eine ganze reizvolle und Hübsche Posenfamilie, der 'Perch-Bobber' ist für diese echt ükelige Barschangelei entworfen worden.

Mir scheint allerdings, das die Barsch-Grössenpyramide selbst zu meiner kurzen Lebzeit bedenklich steiler geworden ist: In einer aktuellen Angelzeitschrift las ich vor einigen Wochen, daß 25er Bärsche als 'Gross' zu gelten haben, 30+ gar als Kapital. Verrückt, denk ich an die schönen, stattlichen und bissfreudigen Barsche meiner norddeutschen Kindheit.

Die Spinboys antworten auf diese traurige Entwicklung mit immer zierlicherem Ultra Ultra ultraplus Feinsttackle und nennen das Nachstellen auf das Millionenheer der armen kleinen gestreiften Schlucker die unsere Gewässer bevölkern, eine lohnende Angelei.

Vielleicht wäre es mal an der Zeit, den Streifenrittern doch mal wieder mit Pose und dicken Tauwurm(bündel) nachzustellen, und zwar im Mittelwasser, das Ganze am Perchbobber damit es verführerisch mit dem Wellenschlag auf und ab tanzt.

So hoch oben im Mittelwasser entgeht es vielleicht der Aufmerksamkeit der Winz-Barsche. Wolfgang Kalweit hat einst eine Art transparente Biss-Scheibe vorgestellt, die verhindern soll, daß Kleinstbarsche zu tief schlucken.


----------



## fordprefect

Ah perch bobber heißt die Posenform, die ich gebastelt hab. Und wie passend, weil ich genau das gern machen möchte. Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Mittelwasser!


----------



## Mescalero

Als ich letzte Woche an den Saaletalsperren war, konnte ich so viele Barsche sehen wie selten zuvor. Horden von Halbwüchsigen zusammen mit Rotfedern (!) und mittlere Einzelgänger.
Ein schwimmender Ponton-Bootssteg in doppelter H-Form beherbergte unter jeder "Kreuzung" welche in allen Größen. Aber nie gemischt, entweder lauter kleine oder, einen Meter weiter, ein oder zwei Klopper. Ein tolles Bild!

Bei uns gibt es nur trübe Brühe und man bekommt die hübschen Rabauken kaum mal zu Gesicht.


----------



## Minimax

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ah perch bobber heißt die Posenform, die ich gebastelt hab. Und wie passend, weil ich genau das gern machen möchte. Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Mittelwasser!


Achtung, ich habe die Vorschläge am Grünen Tisch gepostet, als Literaturzitat für die Diskussion- ich selbst habe da kaum Praxiserfahrung (Wahrhaftigkeit, Freunde, Wahrhaftigkeit!)*
Deine sehr gelungene Pose aus dem Posen-Thread ist allerdings ein wirklicher Perchbobber, wie geschaffen um bauchig auf den Wellen zu tanzen. Die wird bestimmt ihren Sargent locken

Hg
Minimax

*Allerdings hat mir vor einigen Jahren in einem Strämungsberuhigten Gumpen genau diese Methode bei 2-3 Sessions wirklich schöne Barsche gebracht, nichts besonderes, aber eine ganz andere Klasse als ide kleinen Hungerleider, die sich an die Grundmontage verirren.


----------



## Jason

marcus7 schrieb:


> Hallo Minimax,
> 
> Dies ist mein erster Beitrag im Ükel, doch ich konnte ihn mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Anbei eine Anregung für eine Montage maßgeschneidert auf deinen Zielfisch, welche an Finesse und waidmännigkeit schwer zu übertreffen ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe du wirst Erfolg haben und hast genug Haken dabei.
> 
> LG


Edit Mod.


----------



## geomas

Die Kalweitsche Anti-Tiefschluckscheibe mag ja ne großartige Erfindung sein, aber irgendetwas hält mich davon ab, ihren Einsatz auch nur ansatzweise in Erwägung zu ziehen. 
Ich war heute abends wieder am Fluß, es buckelten die Brassen (nicht in Massen, abver immer mal wieder einzelne Exemplare). 
Landen konnte ich Plötz (Plural?!) und ne Güster, habe weitere Erfahrungen an der „neuen Stelle” gesammelt und werde demnächst mal mit der Wagglermontage angreifen. Als Köder dienten etwas gereifter Dosenmais und Softhooker-Pellets von BaitTech (SpecialG Green).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415340


Jetzt musst du Thomas nur noch klarmachen, dass das die Rute mit dem modernsten Diaflash+Diaflex-Blank intus ist! 

Ich habe gedacht bei den Ankündigungen, du tästest so wünschen, und so war es.


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, die Stelle ist "verbrannt". Ich hatte sie mir vor Wochen ja "angelegt", da waren nur meterhohe Brennnesseln, keine Spuren von Anglern weit und breit, alles jungfräulich.
> 
> Nun ist einer da, hat die Stelle erstmal verbreitert, da er sonst offensichtlich nicht werfen kann und hat was hinterlassen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht alles nach Waller aus - oder? Für meine Verhältnisse alles etwas "oversized". Mal schauen, wie es jetzt weiter geht.
> 
> Alleine das meine halbe Deckung schon weg ist, finde ich überhaupt nicht toll.
> 
> Tja, so ist das, man ist ja nicht alleine, aber immer sofort diese Kahlschläge … Und dann sieht man auch deutlich Reifenspuren, der ist mit dem Auto über die Weide bis zum Flussufer gefahren … die kommen nur nachts …



Ja die "lieben Kollegen" erstmal Kahlschlag alles was auch nur im entferntesten stören könnte muß weg und das ganze schwere Tackle muß ja ans Wasser also alles ins Auto und dann ran ans Wasser schön aus dem Kofferraum "angeln" leidergibt es das immer und überall...

Tut mir echt leid um deine Stelle erst sucht man sich ein schönes Plätzchen und dann das.



daci7 schrieb:


> Durchschwimmen und anpflocken oder mit einer zweiten Person am anderen Ufer arbeiten?
> Wallerangler sind idR rustikal und kreativ unterwegs



Nicht nur Wallerangler Karpfenangler sind da auch sehr kreativ...

und allen die es ans Wasser schaffen Petri Heil


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> und wieder zurück, tchja ich muss mich wohl mit einer Anglerin erstmal zufrieden geben, meine Mittlere ist glaube nicht so begeistert davon, wobei sie sich beim ersten Fisch ein kleines Rotauge gefreut hat, bei nr.2 auch noch aber beim dritten wurde es langweilig und das nach 10min, 3 Rotaugen in 10min ist das dreifache an Friedfisch was ich in den letzten 14 Stunden gefangen habe.
> na was solls habe ja meine Große noch und eine kleine die in 4 Jahren dann auch mal mit darf.


Ich schätze einfach mal, ein paar kleine Rotaugen sind einfach zu wenig, da muss mehr Rabatz an die Rute! 
Wenn du sie festhalten musst, weil der Fisch zu stark zieht, sowas wird unvergesslich.


----------



## Minimax

marcus7 schrieb:


> Hallo Minimax,
> 
> Dies ist mein erster Beitrag im Ükel, doch ich konnte ihn mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Anbei eine Anregung für eine Montage maßgeschneidert auf deinen Zielfisch, welche an Finesse und waidmännigkeit schwer zu übertreffen ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe du wirst Erfolg haben und hast genug Haken dabei.
> 
> LG


Lieber marcus7,
Es ist mir eine besondere Ehre, gleich Adressat Deines 'ersten Beitrags im Ükel' zu sein, hab vielen Dank dafür. Aber, Hoppla, habe ich was verpasst? Leider kann ich die Montage nicht sehen. Wurde ein Bild gelöscht? Na, egal, Haken habe ich natürlich immer genug dabei (ausser natürlich die, die ich gerade bräuchte.)
herzliche Grüsse,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax
Ich drück' dir den Daumen   für ein paar der zickigen Salzmulldöbel !

Vlt. ist das mit der Angelmitnahme ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl,
du sollst des abends Frischfischmenue so richtig kredenzen?
Ich habe schon mal geschaut, die Chancen sind vorhanden.








						Meeräsche
					

Wer Fisch mag, wird die Meeräsche lieben! Sie ist die leckere und preiswerte Alternative zur Dorade. Wir stellen Ihnen die oft übersehene Delikatesse einmal genauer vor.




					www.chefsculinar.de


----------



## daci7

Sooo, Sachen sind gepackt und Futter angemacht. Morgen geht es mal wieder ans große Wasser!! Ich freu mich!





Der Pegel macht auch direkt nen Satz 
Kollege Thomas. und rhinefisher wissen Bescheid und sind immer herzlich eingeladen!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Kollege @Thomas. und @rhinefisher wissen Bescheid und sind immer herzlich eingeladen!


ich werde wohl nicht kommen, irgend wie fehlt mit die Lust auf Rhein, eventuell werde ich heute mal kurz zum Teich, oder auch nicht, hoffe ich habe mich nicht beim Lesen von Minimax und seiner zZ. vorliegender Lustlosigkeit anstecken lassen.
mir fehlt mein Fluss und dem das Wasser, ich fahre schon gar nicht mehr gucken.
dir daci7 wünsche ich aber ein dickes Petri viele Fische und noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich werde wohl nicht kommen, irgend wie fehlt mit die Lust auf Rhein, eventuell werde ich heute mal kurz zum Teich, oder auch nicht, hoffe ich habe mich nicht beim Lesen von Minimax und seiner zZ. vorliegender Lustlosigkeit anstecken lassen.
> mir fehlt mein Fluss und dem das Wasser, ich fahre schon gar nicht mehr gucken.
> dir daci7 wünsche ich aber ein dickes Petri viele Fische und noch mehr Spaß.


Ach neee ... heute nur Kuscheln oder was?!
Los geht's!


----------



## daci7

Soooo ... dritter Anlauf fürn nen statusbericht. Diesmal hab ich die Ruten eingeholt 
Es läuft bombastisch!
Ca 10 Beassen bis knapp 60 und ein paar Augenrote bis 33cm bisher. Zwischendurch noch zwei neue Arten für die OCC gesammelt, was will man mehr? 







Entspannte Grüße vom Niederrhein!
PS: ... in einer Stunde ...


----------



## Dace

daci7 schrieb:


> Es läuft bombastisch!



Kann man so sagen, schöne Brassen und Rotaugen! Petri! Dein Plan ging voll auf David, so muss es sein! 

Ich überlege gerade auch, wie ich weiter vorgehe. Werde gleich mal einen Kurzausflug zum Flüsschen machen ...


Tight lines


----------



## Kanten

daci7 schrieb:


> Es läuft bombastisch!
> Ca 10 Beassen bis knapp 60 und ein paar Augenrote bis 33cm bisher.


Hammer. Hoffe es läuft weiter so gut!

Hoffe ich schaffe es auch bald wieder ans Wasser. Schaffe es wieder so selten und dann nur so kurz, dass ich während ich noch angel, mich ärgere nicht auch auf eine andere Angelart ausüben zu können (zuletzt war ich mit dem Spinner auf Barsche, war geil, aber wäre gerne gleichzeitig mit dem Futterkorb los gegangen).


----------



## daci7

Ja Man! SCHICHTWECHSEL!
meine Lieblinge sind wieder da!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri daci7 , bei dir geht ganz schön die Post ab.

Menemen 
Das kann man doch gut kombinieren, finde ich. Meist hantiere ich nur mit einer Rute aber manchmal liegt ein Futterkorb oder eine Pose draußen und nebenbei wird noch ein bisschen spinn- oder fliegengefischt.


----------



## Kanten

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das kann man doch gut kombinieren, finde ich. Meist hantiere ich nur mit einer Rute aber manchmal liegt ein Futterkorb oder eine Pose draußen und nebenbei wird noch ein bisschen spinn- oder fliegengefischt.


Ist bei uns leider verboten. Sobald aktiv geangelt wird muss alles andere aus dem Wasser. Man könnte abwechseln. Also erst mal anfüttern, dann spinnen, dann Futterkorb. Aber wenn ich spinne dann bin ich eigentlich eher mit leichtem Gepäck und mobil.


----------



## Mescalero

Klar, dann geht es natürlich nicht. 
Generell ist nur eine Rute erlaubt oder gilt das nur für die Kombination Spin plus irgendetwas anderes?


----------



## glgl

Kenne das eigentlich nur so… wenn aktiv dann nur eine Rute erlaubt.


----------



## Kanten

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klar, dann geht es natürlich nicht.
> Generell ist nur eine Rute erlaubt oder gilt das nur für die Kombination Spin plus irgendetwas anderes?


Man darf 3 Ruten, davon maximal 1 Raubfischrute (frag mich nicht warum 2 Köderfischruten verboten sind, keine Ahnung). Und "beim Spinnen" (Originalzitat) ist es verboten andere Ruten auszulegen. Denke aber das gilt auch für Gummifische.

Ich mag unseren Verein, aber manche Regeln sind seltsam. So ist Grundfutter bei uns an Stillgewässern verboten. Anfüttern mit Weißbrot, Kartoffeln, Mais, Maden und Boilies aber erlaubt. Ich nehm dann immer Toastbrot und schneide das in 1mm*1mm Blöckchen (also fast liquidized bread) und mische das mit Pellets (sind ja im Grunde auch irgendwie Boilies). Klappt auch sehr gut, also was solls. Verstehen werde ich das Verbot aber nie. Meine 200gr Grundfutter schaden dem Gewässer doch nicht mehr als die Kilos an Boilies die manche da rein pfeffern.


----------



## glgl

Tja Regeln…. Ich kenne einen Verein, da darf man mit zwei Ruten fischen, einer Posenrute und einer Grundrute.

Ich persönlich mag nun die Kombi von Pose und Grundblei (= Float ledgering, wie ich dank AB nun weiß).

Habe mich schon gefragt wie ich argumentiere, wenn ich da mal kontrolliert werde…

“ich fische eine Posenrute mit einem Grundblei als Beschwerung und eine Grundrute mit einer Pose als Bissanzeiger….“

Bin gespannt ob ich damit durchkomme….


----------



## daci7

Schluss. Aus. Das Spiel ist aus. Daci7 ist glücklich 




Es war rundum ein gelungenes Fischen. Schon bei der Ankunft sah ich die Fische buckeln - das hat sich als gutes Omen entpuppt. Diesmal habe ich beim gerödel mal auf das Korum-System gesetzt und bis echt zufrieden! Der Weg war echt entspannt 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Es ging direkt los, so dass ich mehrere Anläufe brauchte um die zweite Rute (OCC) ins Wasser zu kriegen, welche ich dann auch nur mit Tellerblei gefischt habe. Als Hauptrute habe ich eine Shimano Speedcastoderso mit 150g gefischt. Als Körbe dienten erst klassische 120g Rattenfallen, welche mir dann bei einem plötzlich eintretenden mysteriösen Ködergrab (da ist bestimmt was auf den Platz getrieben) leider verloren gingen. Daraufhin habe ich auf 90g Korum Riverfeeder gewechselt, welche zwar funktioniert haben, aber wesentlich schlechter liegen blieben. Terminal Tackle waren 8er Owner Eisen an 25er Vorfächern beködert mit 6-10 Maden.
Direkt zum Beginn hatte haben sich die Brassen am Platz gestapelt und vereinzelt haben sich Rotaugen dazwischen geschummelt. 











	

		
			
		

		
	
Später wurde dann der Brassenschwarm von einer Aland-Gang vertrieben und ich habe mich endlich wieder daran erinnert, warum ich mir das Riverpod gekauft habe - echt brachiale Bisse!




Ich hoffe, ich kann gewisse Herren hiermit ein wenig motivieren mal wieder an Wasser zu kommen 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Kanten

@Daci: der unterste ist ein Aland, ja? (Edit: Ach, verdammt. Steht ja da... Kann den Kommentar aber wohl nicht mehr löschen. Nen Aland habe ich selbst noch nie gefangen.)

Aber hammer Fangtag. Gratuliere!


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich kann gewisse Herren hiermit ein wenig motivieren mal wieder an Wasser zu kommen


Oh ja, ganz bestimmt - trotzdem werde ich nix fangen..
Ganz dickes Petri, das ist ein wirklich schönes Ergebniß.
Ich mag diese bunten Sträuße sehr...


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo ... dritter Anlauf fürn nen statusbericht. Diesmal hab ich die Ruten eingeholt
> Es läuft bombastisch!
> Ca 10 Beassen bis knapp 60 und ein paar Augenrote bis 33cm bisher. Zwischendurch noch zwei neue Arten für die OCC gesammelt, was will man mehr?
> Anhang anzeigen 415967
> Anhang anzeigen 415968
> 
> Entspannte Grüße vom Niederrhein!
> PS: ... in einer Stunde ...



Ja dann mal ein ganz dickes Petri, wie gut das ich nicht mit war ich wäre ja aus dem Keschern nicht mehr raus gekommen 
nee das wäre mir Zuviel des guten, Stress pur


----------



## Thomas.

Ich bin dann mal zum See, in der Hoffnung das ich nicht so ein Stress habe wie Kollege daci7  , und mit 880gr. Futterkörben habe ich hier auch nix ane Brause, mir reichte auch eine 2,4m 40gr. Winkelpicker.
es war schön und nicht stressig, aber eine 100% bissausbeute, ein Biss ein Fisch.


----------



## glgl

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415995


Petri, schöner Fisch Thomas, und das in der Hitze….


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Männer.
Tolle Fische habt ihr wieder gefangen. Besonders daci7 .
Klasse!


----------



## skyduck

Petri daci7 ein schöner Kessel Buntes. Hat sich ja echt gelohnt für dich... Petri Thomas. zur schönen Tinca bei der Wärme.

Wenn alles klappt werde ich es morgen auch mal wieder bis in die Dämmernung wagen.

Heute kam ein Paket mit den fertig bearbeiteten Handteil der alten Drennan Ledgermaster an. Endlich hat diese tolle Rute wieder einen schönen Griff. Ich habe mich letzlich doch für einen schickn Carbon Schraubhalter entschieden. Da ich die Rute eher für etwas schwereres Schwingspitzenfischen einsetze, finde ich die Schieberinge nicht unbedingt von Nöten. Das Teil ist echt schön geworden.














und auch der vergammelte Übergang sieht jetzt wieder stilvoll und schön aus













Der Cajo Angel-Shop in Münster macht solche Arbeiten nicht mehr, lohnt sich wohl nicht. Wohl dem, der liebe Mitükel kennt, die diese Kunst beherrschen. Die erste Tinca widme ich dir lieber Professor Tinca , ich hoffe, dass das Schmuckstück morgen direkt punkten kann. Das erste Trockenwedeln fühlt sich schon einmal sehr gut an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Viel Erfolg mit dem tollen Stöckchen mein Lieber.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mensch Prof - super Schön!


----------



## rhinefisher

Diese "Vorher-Nachher" Bilder sind scharf....


----------



## rhinefisher

Ist der Kork am Übergang neu?


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist der Kork am Übergang neu?


ja das erste Stück hinten ist der Originalkork und ab Mitte ca. ist neu.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein strammes Petri zum Rhein - ne wunderbare Friedfisch-Auswahl hast Du auf die Schuppen legen können, Glückwunsch, lieber daci7 !

Petri zur hübschen Tinca, lieber Thomas. - gut zu sehen, daß die filigrane Grundangelei erfolgreich war.

Wow, das ist ja mal wieder eine beeindruckende Arbeit unseres Rutenretters aus dem fernen Nordosten - also Glückwunsch zur rundum verbesserten Legermaster, lieber skyduck !


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri daci7 ein schöner Kessel Buntes. Hat sich ja echt gelohnt für dich... Petri Thomas. zur schönen Tinca bei der Wärme.
> 
> Wenn alles klappt werde ich es morgen auch mal wieder bis in die Dämmernung wagen.
> 
> Heute kam ein Paket mit den fertig bearbeiteten Handteil der alten Drennan Ledgermaster an. Endlich hat diese tolle Rute wieder einen schönen Griff. Ich habe mich letzlich doch für einen schickn Carbon Schraubhalter entschieden. Da ich die Rute eher für etwas schwereres Schwingspitzenfischen einsetze, finde ich die Schieberinge nicht unbedingt von Nöten. Das Teil ist echt schön geworden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416059
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416021
> Anhang anzeigen 416022
> 
> 
> und auch der vergammelte Übergang sieht jetzt wieder stilvoll und schön aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416023
> Anhang anzeigen 416024
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416060
> 
> 
> Der Cajo Angel-Shop in Münster macht solche Arbeiten nicht mehr, lohnt sich wohl nicht. Wohl dem, der liebe Mitükel kennt, die diese Kunst beherrschen. Die erste Tinca widme ich dir lieber Professor Tinca , ich hoffe, dass das Schmuckstück morgen direkt punkten kann. Das erste Trockenwedeln fühlt sich schon einmal sehr gut an.


Phantastisch, lieber Professor Tinca nca . Ich liebe diesen Trompeten Griffabschluss, auch wenn er bei modernen Schraubrollenhaltern nur ein typologisches Rudiment ist, ist das doch ein Symbol für klassische Friedfischruten und gehört für mich einfach dazu.

Ich kann also jetzt schon sagen, das die Rute durch die Überarbeitung Mana hinzugewonnen hat. skyduck wird wunderbare Stunden mit ihr erleben- obwohl ich es ehrlich gesagt etwas knusprig finde, dem Bearbeiter nur die erste Schleie zu widmen...

Hg
Mini


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Phantastisch, lieber Professor Tinca nca . Ich liebe diesen Trompeten Griffabschluss, auch wenn er bei modernen Schraubrollenhaltern nur ein typologisches Rudiment ist, ist das doch ein Symbol für klassische Friedfischruten und gehört für mich einfach dazu.
> 
> Ich kann also jetzt schon sagen, das die Rute durch die Überarbeitung Mana hinzugewonnen hat. skyduck wird wunderbare Stunden mit ihr erleben- obwohl ich es ehrlich gesagt etwas knusprig finde, dem Bearbeiter nur die erste Schleie zu widmen...
> 
> Hg
> Mini



Es ist jetzt eine ganz besondere Rute und somit kann ich dem Bearbeiter nur mit einem ganz besonderen Fang Ehre zollen und das ist nun mal namensgerecht die Schleie und dann diese eine ganz besondere erste. Selbstredend werde ich bei jeden schönen Fang mich an den Retter des Stöckchens erinnern und in stiller Andacht verharren.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute wieder an der „neuen Stelle” und habe etwas hin- un herexperimentiert. Am besten lief es mit ner weichen und leichten Grundrute und entsprechend leichter Montage. Landen konnte ich neben ner Güster etliche Plötz und 2 ordentliche Brassen. Ein mutmaßlicher jugendlicher Aland entpuppte sich nach Schuppenzählen am Bildschirm doch als optisch leicht aus der Art geschlagener Plötz.
Als Köder diente hauptsächlich Dosenmais, aber auch Breadpunch, Softhooker-Pellets und rotoranger „Fruity-Mix”-Mais fingen.






An meiner Lieblingsbombrute habe ich die Halbunzen-Spitze genutzt, 3 lb-Maxima als Hauptschnur, darauf das 16er-Haken-Pickerrig (Link-Leger) laufend und direkt angeknotet 2,1lb-Bayer Perlon mit 14er Haken als Vorfach. 
Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit Wagglermontagen an der Zweitrute habe ich ne Laufpose von 5gr Tragkraft (für mich schon fast ne Hechtpose) eingesetzt, damit lief es besser. Zu leichte Posen/Montagen bringen mir gefühlt deutlich mehr Tüddel.





Wenn ich den Hals gerecht habe sah ich die umgebauten Speicher, hier residiert AIDA.


----------



## FischFreund84

Kurze Frage an euch:

Ich habe neulich jemanden gesehen, der für seine Feederrute so ein breites Band mit Schlaufe hatte, dass er über seine Rolle ziehen konnte. Ähnlich wie ein Fahrradschlauch, den mal als Alternative zum Schnurclip nutzt. Nur halt fertig und scheinabr extra dafür. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich so ein Teil kaufen kann? Hab es mal mit einem normalen Gummiband probiert, aber das hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert.

Bei Zeiten liefere ich mal einen Bericht von meinem zweiten Feederausflug nach samt Bildern. Spoiler: Da ich zwei schöne Schleien fangen konnte, war ich auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden.


----------



## geomas

FischFreund84 - das von Dir beschriebene Band kenne ich nicht, von/bei Michael Schlögl gibt es „schlanke” Gummibänder* speziell für diesen Zweck.


*) „Line Clip Gums”


----------



## Astacus74

daci7 schrieb:


> Schluss. Aus. Das Spiel ist aus. Daci7 ist glücklich
> 
> Es war rundum ein gelungenes Fischen. Schon bei der Ankunft sah ich die Fische buckeln - das hat sich als gutes Omen entpuppt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich kann gewisse Herren hiermit ein wenig motivieren mal wieder an Wasser zu kommen
> Groetjes
> David



Dann mal ein super dickes Petri Heil, da hast du ja eine bunte Mischung überlisten können und wenn dann gewisse Herren sich nicht aufraffen können, ja dann sind sie selber schuld.
Mir waren bei den letzten Ansitzen ja nicht wirklich viele Arten gegönnt.



Thomas. schrieb:


> aber eine 100% bissausbeute, ein Biss ein Fisch.



Petri Heil, eine schöne Tinca  



skyduck schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt werde ich es morgen auch mal wieder bis in die Dämmernung wagen.
> 
> Heute kam ein Paket mit den fertig bearbeiteten Handteil der alten Drennan Ledgermaster an. Endlich hat diese tolle Rute wieder einen schönen Griff. Ich habe mich letzlich doch für einen schickn Carbon Schraubhalter entschieden, finde ich die Schieberinge nicht unbedingt von Nöten. Das Teil ist echt schön geworden.



Schon mal ein Petri Heil, auf das du das gute Stück ehrenhaft einfischt da hast du dich golgrichtig entschieden gefällt mir richtig gut

Petri Heil geomas ne schöne Stelle mit Aussicht, da geht bestimmt noch mehr, sieht vielversprechend aus.


Gruß Frank


----------



## FischFreund84

Ach, ich bringe meinen Bericht direkt...:

Als ich zu Feedern begann, war die Schnur noch vom letzten Mal in den Schnurclip eingehängt. Habe also erstmal ausgeworfen und sie daraus befreit. Die Stelle, an der sie eingeclippt war, sah allerdings recht mitgenommen aus, und bei einem kurzen Zugtest riss die monofile Schnur dort sofort, so dass ich Schnur samt Korb erstmal von Hand aus dem See ziehen durfte. Der Versuch, ein Stück Drennan Power Gum zu einem Kreis zu knoten, um die Rolle zu legen und einzuclippen, scheiterte leider, weil die Schnur dadurch irgendwie nicht stoppte. Da ich nicht weit werfen musste und neben ein Seerosenfeld zielen konnte (die gleiche Stelle wie beim ersten Feederausflug), beschloss ich, ohne irgendeine Art von Schnurstopp zu fischen. Beim letzten Mal war ja ein (für mich unfassbar) starker Fisch eingestiegen (vermutlich ein Karpfen) den ich nicht landen konnte und ich wollte für den Fall, dass das nochmal passiert, gerne die Möglichkeit haben, dem Fisch Schnur zu geben.

Ich begann, idem ich zwei Futterkörbe ohne Hakenköder neben das Seerosenfeld warf. Beim dritten Wurf war die Ladung scharf und mit einem Dendro versehen, da ich aufgrund der vielen Sonnenbarsche nicht mehr auf Maden setzen wollte. (Alerdings habe ich meist noch eine Made vor den Wurm gezogen, wie eine Art Stopper.) Bevor der Korb den Boden erreichte, stieg ein kleines Rotauge ein:




Direkt im nächsten Wurf folgte ein weiteres:




Dann entschlossen sich die Sonnenbarsche allerdings, dass ihnen Dendros dieses mal nicht zu groß waren und es folgten viel zu viele dieser bunten kleinen Gesellen, von denen ich hier nur einen stellvertretend präsentieren will:




Ich hielt lange an den Dendros fest, bis ich irgendwann beschloss, schwerere Geschütze aufzufahren und auf größere Haken (6er) und Tauwürmer setzte. Das bescherte mir erstmal einen gierigen kleinen Stachelritter:




Mit den Tauwürmern nahm die Bissfrequenz deutlich ab, jedoch war dafür die Freude umso größer, als mir irgendwann der erste "größere" Fisch, eine wunderschöne Schleie mit sagenhaften 25cm, einstieg:




Den Abschluss sollte dann eine weitere schöne Schleie mit 27cm bringen:




Für den einen oder anderen erfahrenen Hasen hier sicher nichts besonderes, ich persönlich war aber mehr als zufrieden mit meinem Angelausflug. Sollte ich am gleichen See noch einmal fischen, werde ich allerdings direkt auf Tauwürmer oder vielleicht auf Mais setzen, um die Sonnenbarsche zu umgehen. Rückblickend habe ich mich mit denen viel zu lange herumgeschlagen. Die dort zu fangen, ist quasi ein Selbstläufer.

An meiner Bissverwertung muss ich defintiv noch arbeiten. Habe recht viele Bisse verhauen. Vermutlich schlage ich viel zu hektisch und viel zu hart an. Aber ich lerne ja noch.


----------



## geomas

Petri, lieber FischFreund84 und danke für den schönen Bericht. 
Die „Rotaugen” scheinen mir auf nen schnellen Blick eher Rotfedern zu sein.
Das Thema Schnurclip mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen kann man wohl auf ewig diskutieren.


----------



## FischFreund84

geomas schrieb:


> Petri, lieber FischFreund84 und danke für den schönen Bericht.
> Die „Rotaugen” scheinen mir auf nen schnellen Blick eher Rotfedern zu sein.
> Das Thema Schnurclip mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen kann man wohl auf ewig diskutieren.



Jetzt, wo du es sagst. Die Bauchflosse scheint tatsächlich vor der Rückenflosse zu liegen. Da hast du vermutlich Recht. Eigentlich weiß ich sogar, wie man die unterscheidet. Muss ich beim nächsten Mal besser drauf achten. Naja, die beiden Zwerge sind eh wieder ins Wasser gefallen.


----------



## rhinefisher

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Da hast du vermutlich Recht


Hat er ganz sicher..!


----------



## Astacus74

Auch von mir Petri, FischFreund84 



FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Für den einen oder anderen erfahrenen Hasen hier sicher nichts besonderes, ich persönlich war aber mehr als zufrieden mit meinem Angelausflug. Sollte ich am gleichen See noch einmal fischen, werde ich allerdings direkt auf Tauwürmer oder vielleicht auf Mais setzen, um die Sonnenbarsche zu umgehen. Rückblickend habe ich mich mit denen viel zu lange herumgeschlagen. Die dort zu fangen, ist quasi ein Selbstläufer.



Das ist das wichtigste Du hast Spaß gehabt und bist zufrieden und hast auch schon fürs nächste mal einen Plan die größe kommt früher oder später



FischFreund84 schrieb:


> stieg ein kleines Rotauge ein:



Das sind lupenreine Rotfedern.


Gruß Frank


----------



## FischFreund84

Ich überlege nun, mir bei diesem Michael Schlögl wirklich die "Line Clip Gums" zu bestellen. Würde die echt gerne mal ausprobieren. Allerdings muss man da für 25 Euro bestellen. Wirklich was anderes brauchen tue ich dort erstmal eigentlich nicht. Ich bin ja noch nicht lange dabei und habe jetzt eigentlich, denke ich, erstmal alles Wichtige angeschafft.  
Was haltet ihr denn beim Feedern von Kunstködern, speziell von diesen Gummiwürmern? Irgendwie kann ich mir ja nicht vorstellen, dass die gegen einen Tauwurm anstinken können. Neugierig bin ich aber. Oder lohnen sich vielleicht so Lockstoffe?


----------



## glgl

Skyduck, coole Arbeit. Dir viel Freude und dem Ersteller viel Respekt!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas und FischFreund84 !

Die Größe der Fänge ist ziemlich unerheblich, wir freuen uns über jeden Fisch! 
Größer = besser gilt zwar für ein paar Specimen Hunter aber eigentlich ist das eher ein Ding für die Spinboys und Norwegenfahrer.
Es gibt sogar völlig Entrückte, die absichtlich so kleine wie möglich Fische versuchen zu fangen. Habe ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Dace

Dickes Petri in die Runde, tolle Fische, schöne Fotos und Berichte!

Ja meine lieber skyduck, da hast du ja ein schönes Stöckchen wieder bekommen, in der Tat. Ich glaube der Mann, der das restauriert hat, kann das - gute Arbeit!   Ich wünsch dir viel Freude beim Angeln damit.



geomas schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Hals gerecht habe sah ich die umgebauten Speicher, hier residiert AIDA.



Klasse Foto, eine eindrucksvolle Kulisse geomas. 


Ich habe mich durchgerungen und bin trotz der Wärme gestern zum Flüsschen gefahren. Eigentlich wollte ich an eine andere Stelle, ich habe da immer eine Ausweichstelle, aber da fiel mir im letzten Moment ein, dass ich dann nach einem strammen Anmarsch auch erstmal voll in der prallen Sonne sitzen muss. Gut, ich könnte einen Schirm aufspannen, aber die Wärme bleibt und ich muss noch zwei Kilo mehr schleppen.

Habe mich dann entschieden, doch wieder an die "alte" Stelle zu fahren, da hier ab frühen Abend durch die hohen Brennnesseln und schräger Uferlage schon Schatten am Ufer ist. Zwar etwas flacher, weil die Stelle ja verbreitert wurde, aber Schatten. Zusammen mit dem leichten Wind war es angenehm da zu sitzen.

Jedenfalls sah es so aus , dass wohl niemand da war. Habe dann erstmal Pellet und ein paar Boilies gefüttert und dann das bewährte Gerät wieder zusammengebaut. Im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund, etwas zu ändern, ich bin da etwas abergläubisch in diese Richtung.

Hier und da zappelte es an dem Quiver und eine Kontrolle ergab, dass etwas mit Scheren den Boilie verkleinert hatte. Nach dem ich neu angeködert hatte, bekam ich einen Biss, die Rutenspitze wurde herum gerissen, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master schnarrte, Anschlag - fehl, nicht am Haken!?

Neuer Köder, neues Glück. Der nächste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten, eigentlich eine Kopie des ersten Bisses, Anschlag, der Fisch war diesmal gehakt, ab ging die Post, ich konnte eine schöne 67er Barbe landen. Danach kam nichts mehr, es war wie abgeschnitten. Aber es geht wieder aufwärts!







Tight lines


----------



## daci7

In welcher Beständigkeit und Größe du hier ablieferst ist gruselig Dace ! Ein riesen Petri an dich!

FischFreund84 - schick mir mal ne PN mit deiner Adresse, dann schick ich dir ein Päckchen Bartgummis. Die sind mMn ideal zum clippen und kosten nichts.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> In welcher Beständigkeit und Größe du hier ablieferst ist gruselig


Dir ist also ebenfalls klar wieviel Futter wir dafür im Rhein an der richtigen Stelle versenken müssten... .
Noch gruseliger finde ich das Schimmern der Rolle.
Und wie das mit dem blassen Grün der Rute und dem Grau des Fisches harmoniert.. .
Das ewig gleiche Bild mit anderen Darstellern, und es turned mich jedesmal aufs Neue an...


----------



## Professor Tinca

So viele tolle Berichte und großartige Fänge!

Ein Petri Heil allen erfolgreichen Ükels.


----------



## Thomas.

als ich gestern so entspannt am See gesessen habe sah ich in der Mitte von diesen das sich dort die Karpfen an der Oberfläche aufgehalten habe und auch aktiv waren bzw. am schlürfen oder sowas. 
jetzt überlege ich die ganze zeit wie ich dort in ca. 50m Entfernung ein Stück Brötchen Sandwich oder Tost hin bekomme ohne das es mir vom Haken fliegt oder beim eintauchen des Gewichtes(egal was für eins) untergeht.
die 50m sind ohne Schwimmbrot kein Problem, könnte aber eines werden mit, wegen langen Vorfach usw.
jemand eine Idee für eine Montage?
Bei der Ruten Wahl würde ich auf 1,5lb 13 u. 14ft setzen?.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Wahnsinn Dace immer wider schön solche Fische zu sehen, das macht Lust auch bei mir einen Anlauf zu starten wobei der Herbst die besseren Fangaussichten hat.

geomas 
Traumhafte Bilder, bist schon zu beneiden.

Professor Tinca 
Sehr schöne Arbeit, schaut wie original aus. Griffe und Rollenhalter sidn bei mir noch ein grauß da wickle ich lieber Ringe oder Posen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> jemand eine Idee für eine Montage?



Ich benutze dafür ne 5m Bolo mit durchgehender gefetter Schnur, schwimmendem Sbirolino, gestoppt duch drei Gummistopper und einem leichten 2er oder 4er Haken.


----------



## Thomas.

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze dafür ne 5m Bolo




da sind Fische von ü20kg drin, da habe ich schon bei einer 1,5lb ein leicht schlechtes gewissen,


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> da sind Fische von ü20kg drin, da habe ich schon bei einer 1,5lb ein leicht schlechtes gewissen,



Ich nicht.
Diese Bolo mit 5kg lifting power:


----------



## Thomas.

habe mal den schnell lauf bei dem Video gemacht, naja die Größe an Karpfen hätte ich auch an einer Match nicht all zu große angst, und ich habe ja auch keine Im Potenz a. (noch nicht)


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die kann noch weitaus mehr als er im Video zeigt   .


----------



## Thomas.

ich werde jetzt mal los, und mal ein zwei Sachen ausprobieren ums fangen geht es erst mal nicht.
wie gesagt 1,5lb in 13ft und 14ft nehme ich mit, ebenso meine Bolo 6m (60gr. WG die ich ja ehr für ne Stellfisch halt. ) als Not Lösung.
ich werde berichten.


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich werde jetzt mal los, und mal ein zwei Sachen ausprobieren ums fangen geht es erst mal nicht.
> wie gesagt 1,5lb in 13ft und 14ft nehme ich mit, ebenso meine Bolo 6m (60gr. WG die ich ja ehr für ne Stellfisch halt. ) als Not Lösung.
> ich werde berichten.


Wie wäre es mit sowas, habe die Dinger auch gibt es in verschiedenen Gewichten.


----------



## Kanten

Thomas. schrieb:


> jetzt überlege ich die ganze zeit wie ich dort in ca. 50m Entfernung ein Stück Brötchen Sandwich oder Tost hin bekomme ohne das es mir vom Haken fliegt oder beim eintauchen des Gewichtes(egal was für eins) untergeht.


Auf Karpfen und auf die Entfernung habe ich das Folgende noch nicht probiert. Aber auf Döbel hatte ich ja Erfolg damit an der Wasseroberfläche mit einer schwimmenden Made-Smacks-Kombie (nenne das "Fliegende Made"). Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die Karpfen da auch drauf stehen. Einfach ein kleines Smacks-körnchen pro 1-2 Maden (muss Du bisschen rumprobieren). Schwimmt absolut prima und hält auch ziemlich gut am Haken. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass überlebt z.B. mit Wasserkugel/schwimmenden Sbrirolino auch einen 50m Wurf.

Wie gesagt, ist eine eher theoretische Auslassung, habe damit bisher nur auf Sicht geangelt. Wäre aber falls Du es probierst über eine Rückmeldung dankbar.


----------



## marcus7

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber marcus7,
> Es ist mir eine besondere Ehre, gleich Adressat Deines 'ersten Beitrags im Ükel' zu sein, hab vielen Dank dafür. Aber, Hoppla, habe ich was verpasst? Leider kann ich die Montage nicht sehen. Wurde ein Bild gelöscht? Na, egal, Haken habe ich natürlich immer genug dabei (ausser natürlich die, die ich gerade bräuchte.)
> herzliche Grüsse,
> Dein
> Minimax


Tatsache, Bild der Montage wurde einfach gelöscht, was ist der Grund lieber Admin?

Kann nun nicht so richtig nachvollziehen weshalb, schließlich ist dies eine weit verbreitete Montage die in vielen (wenn nicht allen?) Mittelmeerländern von den einheimischen so gefischt wird.

Zugegeben war nun kein ernstgemeinter Tipp, dennoch habe ich das in diversen Urlauben live gesehen wie die einheimischen damit reihenweise Meeräschen gefangen haben.
Sogar "faul" wie ein Karpfen-Festblei-Angler inklusive Selbsthak-Effekt.


----------



## Kanten

marcus7 schrieb:


> Kann nun nicht so richtig nachvollziehen weshalb, schließlich ist dies eine weit verbreitete Montage die in vielen (wenn nicht allen?) Mittelmeerländern von den einheimischen so gefischt wird.


Wir wissen aber immer noch nicht welche Montage Du meinst.  Vielleicht mit einem Link drauf verweisen?


----------



## marcus7

Menemen schrieb:


> Wir wissen aber immer noch nicht welche Montage Du meinst.  Vielleicht mit einem Link drauf verweisen?


War ein Screenshot aus einem Video.

Habe einmal etwas ähnliches herausgesucht.

Ich wage es einmal : https://cokiyiabi.com/kefal-baligi-yakalama-teknikleri/


----------



## Kanten

marcus7 schrieb:


> War ein Screenshot aus einem Video.
> 
> Habe einmal etwas ähnliches herausgesucht.
> 
> Ich wage es einmal : https://cokiyiabi.com/kefal-baligi-yakalama-teknikleri/


Damit könnte man auch  hier im Süßwasser sicher was fangen und danach eventuell den Schein abgeben wenn man dem Kontrolleur nicht schnell genug weglaufen kann.


----------



## Niklas32

Thomas. schrieb:


> als ich gestern so entspannt am See gesessen habe sah ich in der Mitte von diesen das sich dort die Karpfen an der Oberfläche aufgehalten habe und auch aktiv waren bzw. am schlürfen oder sowas.
> jetzt überlege ich die ganze zeit wie ich dort in ca. 50m Entfernung ein Stück Brötchen Sandwich oder Tost hin bekomme ohne das es mir vom Haken fliegt oder beim eintauchen des Gewichtes(egal was für eins) untergeht.
> die 50m sind ohne Schwimmbrot kein Problem, könnte aber eines werden mit, wegen langen Vorfach usw.
> jemand eine Idee für eine Montage?
> Bei der Ruten Wahl würde ich auf 1,5lb 13 u. 14ft setzen?.


Ich würde einen schwimmenden Spiro mit langem Vorfach vorschlagen. Das Brot befestige ich in solchen Fällen mit den Bread Bombs von Nash. So hält das Brot auch bei harten Gewaltwürfen und sie mMn immer noch halbwegs natürlich angeködert aus. Bei Google Bilder findet man direkt einige Montagen mit Brot für die bessere Vorstellung. 


Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen. Tolle Fische und Berichte!


----------



## rhinefisher

60gr Spiro, 2m Vorfach, Scheibe Toast mit Baitelastic, 14000er (oder, weil Du ja Du bist, 3500er..) und ne knackige 13 Füßige.
Damit kommste eigentlich recht locker auf 100m - Du musst bloß das Brot echt hart und kompakt einwickeln - das stört die Karpfen normalerweise überhauptnicht.. .


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> jetzt überlege ich die ganze zeit wie ich dort in ca. 50m Entfernung ein Stück Brötchen Sandwich oder Tost hin bekomme ohne das es mir vom Haken fliegt oder beim eintauchen des Gewichtes(egal was für eins) untergeht.



Ich weiß nicht, wie tief das Gewässer ist, aber ich würde da ganz einfach mit einer verankerten Brot-/Brötchenkruste (Sandwich ist dafür nicht geeignet) und einer ganz normalen Grundmontage, running ledger rig, mit entsprechenden Bleigewicht zum Auswerfen, angeln.

Mir würde eine 11', 2lb TC, dafür ausreichen. Auswerfen, Bügel offen lassen. Auch wenn die Kruste abtaucht, der Auftrieb bringt sie wieder zur Oberfläche. Auf zwei Rutenhalter ablegen und warten. Man kann den Bügel schließen und warten, bis die Schnur sich nach ddem Biss strafft oder bei offenen Bügel warten bis Schnur von der Rolle saust oder Baitrunner nutzen.

Für die meisten wahrscheinlich "old-school" und primitiv, aber mir hat diese einfache Methode viele Oberflächenkarpfen gebracht. Wenn das Gewässer etwa drei Meter oder tiefer ist, funktioniert die Methode nicht mehr zuverlässig.


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Für die meisten wahrscheinlich "old-school" und primitiv,



Ach wat.
Zig-Rig style ist doch wieder voll in Mode, Roland.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zig-Rig style



Als ich mir diese Methode das erste Mal genauer angeschaut habe, dachte  ich, irgendwie kommt dir das Prinzip bekannt vor: Zig Rig - das klingt natürlich anders als "verankerte Brotkruste". Aber in weiten Teilen auch aufwendiger zu erstellen. Aber vielleicht könnte man den Schaumstoff gegen eine simple Brotkruste tauschen ...

Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ihr das Toastbrot schön braun im Toaster mit Röstaromen veredelt, das hält viel viel besser. Und nach einer Minute im Wasser ist das dann so durchgeweicht, da ist die Härte nicht mehr vorhanden. Nachteil, helles Brot an der Oberfläche kann man besser sehen.


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dir ist also ebenfalls klar wieviel Futter wir dafür im Rhein an der richtigen Stelle versenken müssten.



Ich bin froh darüber, dass hier im kleinen Flüsschen alles etwas "kleiner" ist. Anfutter werfe ich in der Regel mit der Hand aus, Massen brauche ich nicht, ein paar Hände voll reichen aus.  Der Köder liegt so etwa gute drei Rutenlängen von mir nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt, als Blei setze ich max ein Unzen-Blei ein. 

Aber man muss die Barben suchen und sehr vorsichtig und umsichtig am Ufer agieren. Da wie auf den meisten Bildern zu erkennen ist, die Fische meistens erst in der Dämmerung oder im Dunkeln kommen, nehme ich als Lichtquelle nur Rotlicht. Die Fischversorgung findet nie direkt am Ufer statt.

Ich glaube, dass ich mit der Taktik ganz gut liege. 


Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Aber man muss die Barben suchen und sehr vorsichtig und umsichtig am Ufer agieren


Aber genau das machts ja aus.
Ich geh her, peile kurz "Rennstrecke", lasse den Korb einige male über den Grund rumpeln um ihn kennenzulernen und beginne mit der Verklappung.
Kann jeder - Sport für Doofe... .
Allein sich unauffällig zu bewegen - wer kann das denn heute noch.
Auch muß man sich am Kleinfluß erheblich mehr Gedanken machen.. .


----------



## Ti-it

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber genau das machts ja aus.
> Ich geh her, peile kurz "Rennstrecke", lasse den Korb einige male über den Grund rumpeln um ihn kennenzulernen und beginne mit der Verklappung.
> Kann jeder - Sport für Doofe... .
> Allein sich unauffällig zu bewegen - wer kann das denn heute noch.
> Auch muß man sich am Kleinfluß erheblich mehr Gedanken machen.. .


Aber wer bringt es einem heutzutage auch bei? Wenn man sich an die aktuellen/gängigen Medien hält, schier unmöglich die ursprüngliche Art des Fischens zu erlernen. Und die wenigsten haben einen Paten. 
Ihr kennt ja meinen kleinen Fluss, den ich befische. Bei mir klappt es hier erst tatsächlich, nachdem ich mich der älteren Literatur gewidmet habe. Und da allen voran Peter Stones "So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei". Gefolgt von Tag Barnes "Das Auffinden und Beangeln kleiner Fischgründe" 
Allein nach Lesen dieser beiden kleinen Bücher, erzielte ich an meinem im Durchschnitt 10 m breitem und 1,50m tiefen Flüsschen, enorme Fortschritte. 

Noch was fällt mir grad auf. Wo hört man denn heute noch davon, dass man beim Fischen leise sein muss?!
Die These/Weisheit war früher übergreifend bekannt. 

Schade, dass die einfachen, wichtigen Dinge immer mehr verloren gehen. 
Und gut, dass es Bücher gibt.
Für meine Neffen jedenfalls, habe ich Peter Stones Werk bereits 2mal im Bücherschrank. Sollten sie je Angler werden, bekommt hier jeder ein Exemplar. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Peter Stones "So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei". Gefolgt von Tag Barnes "Das Auffinden und Beangeln kleiner Fischgründe"



Stehen bei mir ganz vorne im Angelbuchregal und einige andere "Oldies" mehr wie z.B. "Das überlisten kapitaler Fische" von Frank Guttfield. Aber darin muss man viel Blei lesen ...



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich geh her, peile kurz "Rennstrecke", lasse den Korb einige male über den Grund rumpeln um ihn kennenzulernen und beginne mit der Verklappung.
> Kann jeder - Sport für Doofe... .



Eine etwas drastische Aussage aber da ist was wahres dran. Mein Ding ist das auch nicht, ich bin da lieber auf leisen Sohlen mit feinerem Gerät unterwegs. Mit jeder Minute, die es dunkler wird, steigt bei mir die Spannung ... und wenn dann wie aus dem Nichts die Rutenspitze mit dem Glimmi herumschnellt und die Ratsche in die absolute Nachtstille schnarrt ... 200 Puls ...

Ich schaue mich viel in englischen Foren über das Barbenangeln um. Es gibt da Barbenangler, die werfen abgezählt Boilies ein, wenig, regelmäßig ist da die Devise ... Ich spreche hier von Barbenangeln in kleineren Flüssen!

In diesem Video kann man gut sehen, wie Barben vorsichtig sind und Feeder ignorieren: Barben und Feeder


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Tolle Aufnahmen! 
Allerdings scheint das ein seltsames Betonfutter zu sein, trotz starker Strömung löst es sich kaum aus dem Korb und auch die Elritzen und Gründlinge ignorieren es weitestgehend.


----------



## Thomas.

so wider da, erstmal pauschal danke ich allen hier für die Tipps, eben so glgl der mir per WA so eigentlich die selben gegeben hat.
es ist ja nicht so das ich noch nie mit Schwimmbrot gefischt habe, aber nie 50m.

angefangen habe ich mit einkaufen



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Brötchen von der Tanke, die sind schön zäh 
die haben auch am besten gehalten sowohl beim werfen als auch im Wasser, die Milchb. haben sich sehr schnell aufgelöst, trotz Baitelastic was ich mal von einem älteren Herr geschenkt bekommen habe  

so und da muss ich hin bzw. noch ca. 5-10m weiter(hinter der Insel), weil ich müsste eigentlich auf der anderen Seite vom See, aber ihr wisst ja 150m oder hier keine 10m Fußweg, ich wollte ja nur Testen nix fangen (habe ich auch nicht)





so das erste Problem, ich hatte nix was schwer genug war, eine Wasserkugel gefüllt 18gr. und die Forellen Dinger von 10gr. die hatten nix zu bedeuten.
	

		
			
		

		
	



nur mit der Wkugel kam ich genauso weit wie ich wollte, juhu dachte ich, aber mit einem ordentlich stück Brötchen sah die Welt ganz anders aus, max 30m dann war ende, der Luftwiderstand von einem Stück Brötchen ist enorm, es fehlten also min 20- 25m.
also Blei und auftreiben lassen, 30gr. kam ich bis an 5m zu meinem Ziel. Problem dabei es Treibt nicht und so hat es keine 5min gedauert bis ein Schwarm von Kleinzeug das Brö. auseinander genommen haben. Und wenn es windig wurde hat er Schnurbogen oder auch Wellen das Brö. unter  Wasser gedrückt. 
Und einmal weg geschaut und man musste es suchen vor allem wenn Blätter rum schwammen.



was am besten gehalten hat war die Haarmontage, als Stopper einfach einen kleinen dicken Ast. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




so jetzt werde ich mir eine Dicke Wasserkugel besorgen (das Teil was skyduck meint habe ich hier weis nur nicht wo) und einzwei lange Vorfächer mit langen Haar binden.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> scheint das ein seltsames Betonfutter zu sein



Das sind ganz normale Pellets, die sind nur angefeuchtet und werden dann zusammengepresst. Das wird in der Tat je nach Pellets und Dauer der Behandlung sehr fest, was auch so bezweckt ist, damit Partikel langsam abgegeben werden. Ich benutze das eher weniger.


Tight lines


----------



## glgl

Dace schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie tief das Gewässer ist, aber ich würde da ganz einfach mit einer verankerten Brot-/Brötchenkruste (Sandwich ist dafür nicht geeignet) und einer ganz normalen Grundmontage, running ledger rig, mit entsprechenden Bleigewicht zum Auswerfen, angeln.
> 
> Mir würde eine 11', 2lb TC, dafür ausreichen. Auswerfen, Bügel offen lassen. Auch wenn die Kruste abtaucht, der Auftrieb bringt sie wieder zur Oberfläche. Auf zwei Rutenhalter ablegen und warten. Man kann den Bügel schließen und warten, bis die Schnur sich nach ddem Biss strafft oder bei offenen Bügel warten bis Schnur von der Rolle saust oder Baitrunner nutzen.
> 
> Für die meisten wahrscheinlich "old-school" und primitiv, aber mir hat diese einfache Methode viele Oberflächenkarpfen gebracht. Wenn das Gewässer etwa drei Meter oder tiefer ist, funktioniert die Methode nicht mehr zuverlässig.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


So hab ich es Thomas auch empfohlen. Der See ist weniger als 3m Max. tief.

wer’s nachmachen will…  schön auf Wasservögel und Krähen achten….
die lassen sich so schlecht drillen.

Wer es ganz carp-hunter mäßig machen will, nimmt keine Wasserkugel oder Sbiro, sondern einen sog. Surface Controller oder gar den Korda Interceptor oder die Bolt Machine von Nash. Beide mit Selbsthak-Effekt, da der Wirbel im Gerät fixiert ist wie bei einem Festblei. Gedacht sind die Dinger aber eher für das Oberflächenangeln mit kleinen floater oder Hundefutter.
Brötchen geht auch anders.


----------



## Thomas.

schicke Dinger, werde ich wohl auch mal besorgen.
aber irgend jemand hat im Posentröt mal eine schöne Oberflächenpose gezeigt (Bankside Dreamer ?) ich weis nicht mehr wer und wo, sowas mit 30gr.+ wäre top


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber genau das machts ja aus.
> Ich geh her, peile kurz "Rennstrecke", lasse den Korb einige male über den Grund rumpeln um ihn kennenzulernen und beginne mit der Verklappung.
> Kann jeder - Sport für Doofe... .
> Allein sich unauffällig zu bewegen - wer kann das denn heute noch.
> Auch muß man sich am Kleinfluß erheblich mehr Gedanken machen.. .


Naaaajaaa ... ich kenne genug Leute die am Rhein nicht gut fangen. Von allein springen dir die Fische hier auch nicht an Land. Und auch Feedern sollte gelernt sein - da gibt es mMn riesige Unterschiede, die zwischen Zufallsfängen und Superfängen unterscheiden (ich selbst würde mich irgendwo im unteren Mittelfeld einordnen...).
Was aber für mich das Anglen im Rhein besonders spannend macht ist eben die Unberechenbarkeit - es ist praktisch zu jeder Zeit alles möglich 
Groetjes
David


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Naaaajaaa ... ich kenne genug Leute die am Rhein nicht gut fangen. Von allein springen dir die Fische hier auch nicht an Land.


Klar - mich zum Beispiel.. .
Aber so oder so mangelt es an Vielfalt der Möglichkeiten - das ist an der Lippe z.B. ganz anders. Oder an der Sieg oder so.


----------



## daci7

Hmm ... vl ist das bei dir so. Hier kann ich mich da irgendwie nicht beschweren - von Steinpackung über Sandstrand bis Spundwand bzw. Lehmkante bzw von kiesigem Grund über Geröll, Wasserpflanzen bis hin zu Sandgrund alles mit und ohne Struktur und von stetiger Strömung über Strömungskanten, Wirbel und Kehrströmungen bis hin zu nahezu Stillwasser. Alles in stetigen Wandel durch Hoch- und Niedrigwasser.
 Mach mir den Rhein nicht madig, man. Da werd ich fuchsig  erste Liebe und so, du weißt was ich mein 
Allein das Angeln ist häufig nicht so gemütlich wie an überschaubaren Gewässern, das gebe ich zu  
Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Mach mir den Rhein nicht madig, man. Da werd ich fuchsig  erste Liebe und so, du weißt was ich mein


wer sowas als erste Liebe hatte, stellt auch sonst keine großen Ansprüche bzw ist anspruchslos  


Nachtrag: das bezieht sich natürlich nur auf Angelgewässer


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> wer sowas als erste Liebe hatte, stellt auch sonst keine großen Ansprüche bzw ist anspruchslos


Edit


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Streifendöbel auf Spreewaldjurken...ein Trend bei den Sommerködern? Ich denke bei der Köderführung ist noch Luft nach oben!


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> wer sowas als erste Liebe hatte, stellt auch sonst keine großen Ansprüche bzw ist anspruchslos


Jaja, für bisschen kuscheln und Zärtlichkeiten hab ich hier auch Altarme, alte Kanäle, kleine und mittlere Seen und sogar (!!!) kleine Flüsschen. 
Aber für richtig Action geht nichts über das große Wasser


----------



## hanzz

daci7 schrieb:


> Mach mir den Rhein nicht madig


Entweder liebt man den Rhein oder nicht. 
So vielfältig und besonders. 
Da kann man an einem Tag mal locker 10 Arten fangen. Immer wieder für Überraschungen gut. 
Die beste Zeit fängt gerade an. 
Bin bald da.


----------



## geomas

Spannende Berichte, danke dafür!

Ich habe es heute mit der Acolyte 9ft versucht - hatte schon wieder vergessen, wieviel Spaß diese feine Gerte macht. Zusätzlich habe ich die alte 5m-Billig-Bolo gefischt (Wagglermontage), mit der lief es noch etwas besser als mit der leichten Grundmontage. Auf Dosenmais und Breadpunch gabe es die üblichen hübschen Warnow-Plötz, dazu nen lütten Brassen und zwei Barsche. Einer hatte sich das Maiskorn beim Einkurbeln „geangelt”, der andere hatte regulär auf das langsam an der Posenrute treibende Maiskorn gebissen.

Jetzt soll das Wetter erstmal kippen, bin gespannt, ob es richtig Regen gibt oder wieder nur wenige Liter.


----------



## glgl

Thomas. schrieb:


> schicke Dinger, werde ich wohl auch mal besorgen.
> aber irgend jemand hat im Posentröt mal eine schöne Oberflächenpose gezeigt (Bankside Dreamer ?) ich weis nicht mehr wer und wo, sowas mit 30gr.+ wäre top


Ich hab die Dinger, wenn es Montag doch was wird, zeig ich die Dir.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Jaja, für bisschen kuscheln und Zärtlichkeiten hab ich hier auch Altarme, alte Kanäle, kleine und mittlere Seen und sogar (!!!) kleine Flüsschen.
> Aber für richtig Action geht nichts über das große Wasser


ich finde es immer wider beeindruckend was du da rausholst, aber du hast da ja auch sehr viel dafür für investiert und kommt nicht von ungefähr, wofür du meine Hochachtung hast.
 mal eben zum Rhein und abräumen alla daci7 is nicht Kinders könnt ihr ein Häkchen hinter machen.
Der Rhein für mich als Angler und meinen Vorlieben wie das fischen mit leichter Pose, Winkelpicker, oder sonstiges Grundangeln mit Bleien bis max 50gr. ist nix für mich.
was mich auch noch abschreckt neben dem Schweren Gerät was man nutzen und schleppen muss sind die weiten Fußmärsche, keinerlei Deckung vor Wind und Wetter außer unter Brücken da kommt aber der Geräuschpegel der LKWs und Autos zum tragen. und hat bzw. seinen Platz erreicht oder gefunden, ist dort Sand, feiner Sand der es überall hinschafft und oder Steine und Geröll, Ratten nicht zu vergessen.
und nicht außer acht zu lassen der Kostenfaktor wenn man viel fischen geht, 2-3 bezahlbar, dann geht es ins Geld, Futter in mengen, ich habe ja schon 2x die ehre gehabt mit daci mit zu gehen, ein halber Tag Rhein an Futter reicht mir am See oder Flüsschen für min 1 Woche. dazu wenn man sich nicht auskennt Material Verlust durch Hänger. und hat man das alles hinter sich muss man auch erstmal etwas fangen.
 Das einzig schöne am Rhein ist die Artenvielfalt an Fischen die dann auch noch eine beachtliche Größe haben und erreichen.

Schlusswort. wie schon gesagt mal am WE eben ins Auto zum Rhein und abräumen is nich.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ich war gestern noch für 2h draußen, Roland hat mir mit seinen Barben einfach soviel Motivation gegeben um es selbst mal wider zu versuchen.
Mit dabei hatte ich eine sehr klassischen 90er Jahre Rute  mit der DAM Quick Shadow Centerpin drauf. Alles an einer 0,18er Posenmontage mit 1SSG und 10er Haken. Als Köder kam eine Semmelflocke an der überlangen Posenmontage zum Einsatz die auch sehr gut Bisse brachte.

Erster Fisch war dann auch gleich ein schönes Rotauge mit 38cm.







Kurz darauf dann gleich eine kleine Nase so um die 40cm und gleich im Anschluss dann diese Schönheit mit 39cm 






Und wie sollte es auch sein, gestern bewies sich das ich das richtige....






....Näschen hatte. 

Zwischen drin gab es noch einen kleinen Aitel und einen Barsch mit ca 20cm der sich die Semmelflocke schmecken hat lassen. Bisse hatte ich am gestrigen Tag genug jedoch konnte ich davon viele aufgrund der Konsistenz der aufgetauten Semmel nicht verwerten. Für das nächste Mal muss ich wider einen Tag vorher alles herrichten dann klappts auch mit mehr Fischen. Rundrum bin ich jedoch total zufrieden endlich mal wider so schöne Fische gefangen zu haben war ein richtig schöner Feierabend. 
Ahja mit welcher Rute hab ich wohl geangelt


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> seinen Platz erreicht oder gefunden, ist dort Sand, feiner Sand der es überall hinschafft und oder Steine und Geröll, Ratten nicht zu vergessen.


Das nennt sich Strand.
Es heißt STRAND - und andere bezahlen sehr viel Geld dafür feinen Strand in der Kimme zu haben... .


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Edit


ups, ich habe einen Nachtrag geschrieben, sorry 


Thomas. schrieb:


> Nachtrag: das bezieht sich natürlich nur auf Angelgewässer


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Erster Fisch war dann auch gleich ein schönes Rotauge mit 38cm.



Petri dawurzelsepp, ich bin begeistert. Alles klasse Fische und dann mit der Centrepin geangelt - einfach großartig. 


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Als Köder kam eine Semmelflocke an der überlangen Posenmontage zum Einsatz



Sieht alles nach "Stret-Pegging" aus, eine gute Methode für Posen mit höherer Tragkraft wie z.B. Balsa-Floats.

Jedenfalls kann ich mir Angesicht der erfolgreichen Angelstunden mit wunderbarem Angelgerät deinen zufriedenen Feierabend gut vorstellen! 


Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich finde es immer wider beeindruckend was du da rausholst, aber du hast da ja auch sehr viel dafür für investiert und kommt nicht von ungefähr, wofür du meine Hochachtung hast.
> mal eben zum Rhein und abräumen alla daci7 is nicht Kinders könnt ihr ein Häkchen hinter machen.
> Der Rhein für mich als Angler und meinen Vorlieben wie das fischen mit leichter Pose, Winkelpicker, oder sonstiges Grundangeln mit Bleien bis max 50gr. ist nix für mich.
> was mich auch noch abschreckt neben dem Schweren Gerät was man nutzen und schleppen muss sind die weiten Fußmärsche, keinerlei Deckung vor Wind und Wetter außer unter Brücken da kommt aber der Geräuschpegel der LKWs und Autos zum tragen. und hat bzw. seinen Platz erreicht oder gefunden, ist dort Sand, feiner Sand der es überall hinschafft und oder Steine und Geröll, Ratten nicht zu vergessen.
> und nicht außer acht zu lassen der Kostenfaktor wenn man viel fischen geht, 2-3 bezahlbar, dann geht es ins Geld, Futter in mengen, ich habe ja schon 2x die ehre gehabt mit daci mit zu gehen, ein halber Tag Rhein an Futter reicht mir am See oder Flüsschen für min 1 Woche. dazu wenn man sich nicht auskennt Material Verlust durch Hänger. und hat man das alles hinter sich muss man auch erstmal etwas fangen.
> Das einzig schöne am Rhein ist die Artenvielfalt an Fischen die dann auch noch eine beachtliche Größe haben und erreichen.
> 
> Schlusswort. wie schon gesagt mal am WE eben ins Auto zum Rhein und abräumen is nich.


Da werd ich ja ganz rot


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Sieht alles nach "Stret-Pegging" aus, eine gute Methode für Posen mit höherer Tragkraft wie z.B. Balsa-Floats.
> 
> Jedenfalls kann ich mir Angesicht der erfolgreichen Angelstunden mit wunderbarem Angelgerät deinen zufriedenen Feierabend gut vorstellen!



Besten Dank.

Als Posen verwende ich meine kleinen Balsaholzschwimmer mit Tragkraft bis 2g, die sind gerade richtig zum Abtreiben mit der Flocke. 
Wenn selbst die Aitel an die Pose gehen und nicht auf den Köder dann sollte sie genau richtig und unauffällig genug sein.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Sieht alles nach* "Stret-Pegging" *aus, eine gute Methode f


Alter Verwalter, Googeln und auf Bilder gehen, mein reden nix geht über die Deutsche Sprache beim Angeln.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> mein reden nix geht über die Deutsche Sprache beim Angeln



Genau, dann heißen ab sofort Baitrunner-Rollen "Futter-Renner-Rollen" ... 


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Genau, dann heißen ab sofort Baitrunner-Rollen "Futter-Renner-Rollen" ...
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Freilauf Rolle geht auch


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Strand.
> Es heißt STRAND - und andere bezahlen sehr viel Geld dafür feinen Strand in der Kimme zu haben... .


Kimme wäre halb so schlimm, aber meine Rollen, ich bin bald abgedreht kam nicht zum angeln war nur am Pusten und Pinseln wegen dem scheiß Sand


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 60gr Spiro, 2m Vorfach, Scheibe Toast mit Baitelastic, 14000er (oder, weil Du ja Du bist, 3500er..) und ne knackige 13 Füßige.
> Damit kommste eigentlich recht locker auf 100m - Du musst bloß das Brot echt hart und kompakt einwickeln - das stört die Karpfen normalerweise überhauptnicht.. .


da sind wir fast beim Thema, hier schwirren ja einige rum die schon vor Jahren mit Daiwa gefischt haben, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was das für eine Rute ist, ich habe mir für eine Rolle die ich letzte Woche ergaunert habe heute diese Rute gekauft, ich Tippe Karpfen Rute, es ist eine 12ft ohne irgend eine Typen Bezeichnung keine WG. oder lb angaben nix nur Daiwa mit Flagge, einzig was vielleicht weiter helfen könnte, auf dem Handteil sind 2 Ringe gebunden was nicht so häufig ist.
bin für jeden Tip dankbar auch für Links wo ich suchen könnte.


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. 
Vergleich mal mit dieser:








						VINTAGE DAIWA CARP ROD | in Rosyth, Fife | Gumtree
					

A Vintage Daiwa Pro Carbon Carp Rod 12 Foot/3.66m 1 3/4lb test curve. Have owned since new and has seen very little use. Still in excellent condition.




					www.gumtree.com


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Thomas.
> Vergleich mal mit dieser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VINTAGE DAIWA CARP ROD | in Rosyth, Fife | Gumtree
> 
> 
> A Vintage Daiwa Pro Carbon Carp Rod 12 Foot/3.66m 1 3/4lb test curve. Have owned since new and has seen very little use. Still in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gumtree.com


Danke, die könnte es sein, Griff, Rollenhalter und Ring Wicklung kommt hin, in der kleinen Bucht standen auch welche (Google) leider alle weg und nix zu vergleichen, gehe mal davon aus das die es ist, nur das keine Aufkleber vorhanden sind ist seltsam auch keinerlei spuren die auf einer Entfernung hinweisen


----------



## Tikey0815

Dace schrieb:


> Genau, dann heißen ab sofort Baitrunner-Rollen "Futter-Renner-Rollen" ...
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Will nicht klugscheißen, aber ich würde das als Köder Renner Rolle übersetzen


----------



## silverfish

An der Sieg meistens mit Mais Wurmkombi am 15- 25gr Bodenblei gefischt. Frühstücksfleisch oder Käsewürfel ging nur selten.
Die Stärksten Barben aber auf Gummi oder Fliege. Im Maifliegenschlupf haben  die sich Brocken auf 6er Haken reingeschlürft.


----------



## Thomas.

noch mal OT, mal für Bankside Dreamer , habe die neu gebrauchten Ruten mit mein Röllerchen abgeholt, 12ft ging bis 100kmh wunder bar






und auf dem Weg nach Hause sah ich links an einer Straße was Stehen und da fielst du mir sofort ein, das wäre vielleicht was für dich Später im gehobenen Alter , eventuell so ein Fahrradhänger fürs Angelzeug hinten dran


----------



## Mescalero

So ein Sofaroller wäre auch genau mein Ding, sehr schick!
Ich meine die Honda, nicht den Gatsby.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> noch mal OT, mal für Bankside Dreamer , habe die neu gebrauchten Ruten mit mein Röllerchen abgeholt, 12ft ging bis 100kmh wunder bar
> Anhang anzeigen 416258


Also, ich bin ja der Meinung, wenn Gott gewollt hätte das wir uns auf zwei Rädern bewegen, dann hätte er uns weder Eisenbahn noch Auto geschenkt. Unser erstes Gefährt ist der Kinderwagen, und der hat schliesslich auch vier Räder. Genauso wie unser letztes Gefährt der Rollator.
Aber Dein tintenblauer Roller sieht schon schnitten, und vor allem bequem aus, jefällt ma.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Thomas. schrieb:


> noch mal OT, mal für Bankside Dreamer , habe die neu gebrauchten Ruten mit mein Röllerchen abgeholt, 12ft ging bis 100kmh wunder bar
> Anhang anzeigen 416258
> 
> 
> und auf dem Weg nach Hause sah ich links an einer Straße was Stehen und da fielst du mir sofort ein, das wäre vielleicht was für dich Später im gehobenen Alter , eventuell so ein Fahrradhänger fürs Angelzeug hinten dran
> Anhang anzeigen 416259



_Wer im Glashaus sitzt..._
Eine Designikone stellt Dein 250er Helix sicherlich ebenfalls nicht dar. Läuft der Trümmer überhaupt 100 Klamotten? 

Wobei mir ein solcher Großroller für den Transport von sperrigen Angelruten etc. durchaus sehr gut geeignet scheint.
Unter der Sitzbank wartet die Fuhre zusätzlich mit einem wirklich großzügigen Livewell bzw. Hälterbecken auf.
Wohl das frankensteinsche Endergebnis einer damaligen Kooperation zwischen Honda und Askari?

Übrigens hier nun endlich einmal die originale Farbe meines Mopeds.






Scheinbar liegt es doch an meinem Handy bzw. dessen Kamera aber nun genug des OT und der Frotzelei.


----------



## Mescalero

Da kannst du noch so viel photoshoppen, jeder hier weiß, dass die Möhre im Original pink ist.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da kannst du noch so viel photoshoppen, jeder hier weiß, dass die Möhre im Original pink ist.



*Ich glaube ich gebe es auf. *


----------



## hanzz

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da kannst du noch so viel photoshoppen, jeder hier weiß, dass die Möhre im Original pink ist.


Ich wollte es auch grad sagen. 

Hier sieht man auch die Stellen die in der Ebenenmaske vergessen wurden


----------



## Minimax

Ist das hier eigentlich der Ükel, der traditionsreiche Thread des feinen Friedfischens oder der Motorrad-Bild-Flaming-Thread?

Dies gesagt, füge ich an das Bankside Dreamer s Maschine nun wirklich gut aussieht, aber solange der Lack nicht in grün, beige oder schilf ist, und vor allem matt und nicht glänzend, ist die Farbe eigentlich egal und vertreibt die Fische wenn sie am Ufer geparkt ist, ob pink oder rot.


----------



## hanzz

Wenn ich nen Motorradführerschein hätte würde ich diese Motorrad auch in pink fahren. 
Aber du hast recht lieber Minimax 

Ich warte momentan auf meine Feederspitzen und ein bisschen mehr Wasser im Rhein. 
Und Futterpläne und eine kleine Einkaufsliste für die Barben Hatz hab ich schon im Kopf. 
Bis dann alles beisammen ist, werde ich mich an das kleine Flüsschen Lippe begeben und den Döbeln nachstellen. 
Diesmal aber früh am Sonntagmorgen zum Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## Minimax

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Motorradführerschein hätte würde ich diese Motorrad auch in pink fahren.
> Aber du hast recht lieber Minimax
> 
> Ich warte momentan auf meine Feederspitzen und ein bisschen mehr Wasser im Rhein.
> Und Futterpläne und eine kleine Einkaufsliste für die Barben Hatz hab ich schon im Kopf.
> Bis dann alles beisammen ist, werde ich mich an das kleine Flüsschen Lippe begeben und den Döbeln nachstellen.
> Diesmal aber früh am Sonntagmorgen zum Sonnenaufgang.


Die Lippe ist -so meine Jugenderinnerung- garnicht so klein, und ein Artenreiches Gewässer. Könnt gut sein, das die Barbe schon früher kommt als Du denkst. Und natürlich bekannt für tolle Döbel.
So ein Gewässer wie der Rhein würde mir Angst machen, ich teile da Thomas. ' Meinung, so gross das wär mir nix. Ich teile aber auch seine Achtung vor den Anglern die es mit dem Riesenstrom aufnehmen. Ihr Rhein-Jungs wisst schon was ihr tut, ich wünsche Dir tolle Bisse und Fische ob Rhein oder Lippe


----------



## hanzz

Der Rhein ist zwar mächtig und groß, aber jede Stelle auch irgendwie ein kleiner Kosmos für sich. 
Wie mächtig und erhaben er daher fließt wird mir meist erst bewusst wenn ich oben am Deich auf den Gevatter runter schaue wenn ich den Heimweg antrete und er von den Industrie Lichtern hier im Pott beleuchtet wird. 

Meine innere Stimme spricht dann auch immer zu dem Fluss und bedankt sich für einen guten Tag. Da wird man selber ganz klein und im Inneren setzt eine unbeschreibliche Ruhe ein.


----------



## glgl

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ahja mit welcher Rute hab ich wohl geangelt



Und? Bitte auflösen, oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Hecht100+

glgl schrieb:


> Und? Bitte auflösen, oder hab ich was übersehen?


Ja,  sich das Foto genau an zu schauen. 


Josef Lieblingsschätzchen einer Firma, die damals zu den besten der Welt gehörte,  Cormoran.
BLACK STAR Friedfischteamrute. Es gibt Schätzchen,  die haben es in sich.  Diese gehört auch dazu.


----------



## Dace

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Friedfischteamrute



Grrrr, wer gehörte zu diesem Friedfischteam - ich hätte es wissen müssen, man, man ...


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Grrrr, wer gehörte zu diesem Friedfischteam


meine aller erste Matsch ein Ostergeschenk von der besten Ehefrau der Welt, habe ich 93 bekommen nach dem sie immer mit ansehen musste wie ich die Diaflash angeschmachtet habe, unbezahlbar als junge 5 Köpfige Familie. Heute besitze ich zwar eine, aber die Cormoran ist dafür heute unbezahlbar und immer noch wie Neu.
Dace hast du mit der auch was zutun?


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> @Dace hast du mit der auch was zutun?


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Kimme wäre halb so schlimm, aber meine Rollen, ich bin bald abgedreht kam nicht zum angeln war nur am Pusten und Pinseln wegen dem scheiß Sand


Das ist auch mein Problem - Rhein und gute Rollen passt bloß wenn man da schmerzfrei ist.
Besonders toll ist es, wenn der Coco, der ja ein ausgewiesener Buddelkönig ist, gewaltige Sandmengen Richtung meines Angelgeräts schaufelt.
Machmal spüre ich dann wie sich ganz sachte eine kleine Träne der Verzweiflung in meine Augen schleicht....


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> aber nun genug des OT und der Frotzelei.


Och nö - wer ne 600er Girlie in grellstem Pink fährt, muss sich nicht wundern...


hanzz schrieb:


> Der Rhein ist zwar mächtig und groß, aber jede Stelle auch irgendwie ein kleiner Kosmos für sich.


Yepp - genau das machts möglich sehr vielfältig und auch mit feinstem Gerät zu fischen.
Trotzdem mangelt es ein ganz klein wenig an Romantik..


----------



## glgl

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja,  sich das Foto genau an zu schauen.


Och das hab ich schon. Hat aber nix genützt.
Und ich hatte sogar mal zwei (graue)  Black Star Allround in 3m, da sah der Blank aber eher so aus wie bei Thomas‘ Matchrute. Hat also zur Identifizierung nix beitragen können…   
Danke fürs aufklären!


----------



## Ti-it

War dann gestern am Nachmittag auch endlich mal wieder zum Fischen am Wasser. Zielfisch Döbel. Die Rute eine Silstar X-Citer Feeder Deluxe Graphite (fest eingespleißte Spitze) mit angegebener Aktion: Medium/C15.
Als Rolle diente eine Shakespeare Sigma Whisker Titan 035 bespult mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon.
Die Montage schlicht gehalten. Link Ledger freilaufend, gestoppt mittels Grippastop und als Haken ein 6er Ehmanns Supreme Hooker Karpfenhaken.
Köder war das erst kürzlich in Österreich gekaufte Rindfleischfrühstücksfleisch und Emmentaler.
Befischt habe ich 2 Stellen.
Angekommen an Swim 1 konnte ich in den Büschen gleich einen Döbel erspähen. Der war allerdings nicht sonderlich groß und auch schwer anzuwerfen. Ebenfalls wusste ich von meiner kürzlich getätigten Fütterungsaktion mit Bienenmaden, dass hier noch dickere Chubs unterwegs sind. So platzierte ich das Frühstücksfleisch einfach mal aufs Geratewohl in der Flussmitte, keine 2 Min kam auch schon ein Biss. Versemmelt. So gings mir dann bei 3 Bissen. Alle innerhalb so 10 Min. Als ich bemerkte, dass das Frühstücksfleisch tatsächlich schwimmt und sich da Döbel davor platziert haben, fischte ich nicht mehr über die Bissanzeige der Rutenspitze sondern blickte einfach ins Wasser was die Döbel so machen. Das Frühstücksfleisch taumelte knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche. Das Ende vom Lied. Noch zwei versemmelte Bisse. Die Döbel waren vorsichtig und rupften in einer enormen Geschwindigkeit am Fleisch ohne es richtig zu nehmen. Hier wäre sicherlich eine treibende Montage von Vorteil gewesen. Ich versuchte es allerdings erstmal mit Abstandsverkürzung von Blei zu Haken, damit das Fleisch tiefer liegt. Wieder keine Minute und Biss. Diesmal war es allerdings kein Döbel sondern eine schlanke aber kämpferische Barbe. Die Döbel waren dann natürlich erstmal weg und es wurde Zeit für Swim 2.









An Swim 2 versuchte ich es dann mit Emmentaler. Tackle unverändert. Bis auf den Kescher. Hier habe ich ihn Omas Schuppen einen platziert um weniger schleppen zu müssen. 
Auch hier kam relativ schnell ein Biss und ein schöner Döbel flüchtete mir ins Kraut. Die Maxima hielt stand und mit auf Spannung gehaltener Schnur pflügte sich Mr Chub allmählich selbst wieder raus. Ein weiterer Döbel folgte etwa noch 30min später. 

















Zum Frühstücksfleisch. Gute Konsistenz(in etwa wie das alte Tulip) Die Farbe geht ins rötliche. Den Fischen schmeckte es. Schwimmt allerdings und ich sah es bisher nur in Österreich. 





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> @Dace hast du mit der auch was zutun?



War hier schon mal Thema Thomas. : Beitrag #69.009 - #69.016  - #68.996                    

Ich habe aus der Zeit noch Haken, wer testen möchte ... 









Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Evtl. was für eiszeit als historisches Häkchen.


----------



## Dace

Petri zur wundervollen Barbe Ti-it und den Döbeln! 



Ti-it schrieb:


> keine 2 Min kam auch schon ein Biss. Versemmelt. So gings mir dann bei 3 Bissen.



Für mich liest sich das so, dass dein Vorfach so lang wie das Gewässer tief war. In dem Fall warte ich immer etwas länger mit dem Anschlag (reine Nervensache) und köder den Würfel wie beim "Bolt-Rig" - also Hakenspitze frei - an, das war für mich erfolgreicher. Oder die Vorfachlänge auf ein paar Zentimeter einkürzen wie besschrieben.

Das das Frühstücksfleisch schwimmt, deutet vielleicht auf einen höheren Fettgehalt hin. Das gibt es auch bei Fleischwurst, die schwimmt auch oder geht unter. Mit auftreibender Fleischwurst habe ich gute Döbel mit einem kurzen Vorfach (10 - 15 cm) am "Bolt-Rig" gefangen.


Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

glgl schrieb:


> Und? Bitte auflösen, oder hab ich was übersehen?



Es war die Cormoran Black Star Classic - Specimen 5-30g WG in 3,60m






Wie unser Hecht100+ schon schön geschrieben hat wurden diese Ruten von der SHG Dortmund mit entwickelt und ich fand es einfach klasse wie Roland seine Barben mit der Pin fing. Es war eine kleine Hommage dann mit dieser Rute und einer Pin loszuziehen und damit nochmal diese guten Rutenserie zu würdeigen. 
Ich weis leider nicht in wieweit die SHG mit eingebunden war "aber" es sind immernoch Ruten die in der heutigen Zeit noch immer mithalten können.


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Petri zur wundervollen Barbe Ti-it und den Döbeln!
> 
> 
> 
> Für mich liest sich das so, dass dein Vorfach so lang wie das Gewässer tief war. In dem Fall warte ich immer etwas länger mit dem Anschlag (reine Nervensache) und köder den Würfel wie beim "Bolt-Rig" - also Hakenspitze frei - an, das war für mich erfolgreicher. Oder die Vorfachlänge auf ein paar Zentimeter einkürzen wie besschrieben.
> 
> Das das Frühstücksfleisch schwimmt, deutet vielleicht auf einen höheren Fettgehalt hin. Das gibt es auch bei Fleischwurst, die schwimmt auch oder geht unter. Mit auftreibender Fleischwurst habe ich gute Döbel mit einem kurzen Vorfach (10 - 15 cm) am "Bolt-Rig" gefangen.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Vielen Dank für den Ratschlag und deine Erkenntnisse, Roland! "reine Nervensache" - daran muss ich definitiv auch noch arbeiten. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Danke dir lieber Josef!



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich weis leider nicht in wieweit die SHG mit eingebunden war



Wir sind damals eigens dazu nach München gefahren. Da haben wir dann mit "Ruten-Rohlingen" geschwungen und gewedelt, Ruten abgetapt, wieder geschwungen, Tapeband wieder runter, wo anders drauf, Rutenteile getauscht, unterschiedlich zusammengesteckt usw., hat zuerst Spaß gemacht, aber nach ein paar Stunden wurde es auch anstrengend. War in jedem Fall interessant und lehrreich für uns.


Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

Beste Ükels, 
Ich sortiere gerade mein Tackle und Nubsies, was ich frevelhaft schon seit Monaten versäumt hatte   
Jetzt fiel mir das folgende Gehänge in die Hände, wobei mir bekannt ist, dass sie nicht nur als Gewicht sonder mit einem besonderen Zweck dienen sollten…..mir fällt es bloß nicht mehr ein……könnt ihr mir helfen?



Was ist das ?


----------



## Dace

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> sonder mit einem besonderen Zweck dienen sollten



Die Dinger nennen sich "Spin-Doctor" und helfen den Drall deiner Schnur zu nehmen. Sind von Gardner, siehe hier:

Spin-Doctor

Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

Dace schrieb:


> Die Dinger nennen sich "Spin-Doctor" und helfen den Drall deiner Schnur zu nehmen. Sind von Gardner, siehe hier:
> 
> Spin-Doctor
> 
> Tight lines


Danke, hab’s mir fast gedacht !


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es war die Cormoran Black Star Classic - Specimen 5-30g WG in 3,60m


sehr schöne Ruten, wenn die zweiteilig wären, wären es Traum Ruten


----------



## glgl

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es war die Cormoran Black Star Classic - Specimen 5-30g WG in 3,60m
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416302
> 
> 
> Wie unser Hecht100+ schon schön geschrieben hat wurden diese Ruten von der SHG Dortmund mit entwickelt und ich fand es einfach klasse wie Roland seine Barben mit der Pin fing. Es war eine kleine Hommage dann mit dieser Rute und einer Pin loszuziehen und damit nochmal diese guten Rutenserie zu würdeigen.
> Ich weis leider nicht in wieweit die SHG mit eingebunden war "aber" es sind immernoch Ruten die in der heutigen Zeit noch immer mithalten können.


Danke dir. Schöne Idee.
Die Rolle habe ich auch, leider keine passende Rute mehr und - schlimmer - vor allem  keine geeigneten Gewässer in vernünftiger Reichweite. In meiner Jugend standen Döbel und Barben bei mir ganz oben und das „englische“ Fischen auch, insofern habe ich schon damals die Berichte der SHG aufmerksam gelesen und deren Treiben bewundert.
Schön, von dieser Art des Fischens hier immer wieder mal zu lesen, wenn sie mir selbst auch so eher nicht mehr vergönnt ist.
Aber man kann sich ja mitfreuen!


----------



## alexpp

Ich dachte gestern beim Feedern auf Barbe und Co. den Biss meines Lebens zu sehen.
Wie üblich am Rhein die Ruten in einem Brandungsrutenhalter steil abgelegt und gemütlich wartend.
Auf einmal bog sich eine Rute gewaltig, sprang danach zurück und fiel aus dem Rutenhalter.
Was war passiert ? In der Nähe waren eine Gruppe Kanadagänse unterwegs, die irgendwann abflogen.
Ihr könnt euch schon denken, ein Vogel flog in die geflochtene #1.2 Schnur.
An der Spitze ist ein Ring kaputt, ansonsten ist der Ausrüstung und dem Vogel anscheinend nichts passiert.


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri an alle der letzten Wochen. 
Mir ist aktuell eher wenig nach angeln. Schaue aber regelmäßig hier rein und erfreue mich den Berichten die hier geschrieben werden. 
Letzte Woche konnte ich zum ersten mal eine echte Barbe sehen. Zwar nur von einer Brücke, aber immerhin. 

Jetzt gerade sitze ich ohne große Hoffnung am Terrassengartenteich. Meine Mädels können sich seit Tagen nicht so richtig leiden (die Ferien sind einfach zu lange) und ich musste mal weg. 
Einen guten Biss hatte ich aber tatsächlich schon.... Natürlich ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Mescalero

Slappy 
Kannst du die Barbenstelle befischen?

Ti-it 
Ein dickes Petri zum Torpedo!


----------



## Slappy

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kannst du die Barbenstelle befischen?


Leider nein. 
Ist in München, nähe Zoo und soweit ich weiß darf man dort nicht fischen... V


Immerhin sind meine Freunde noch da. 





Sehen könnte ich auch schon die Freunde Amur und Spiegel.... Aber ob ich die jemals wieder fange....


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Slappy 

Mal eine Frage bezüglich der Eintagsfliege als Köder.
Ich las gerade in einem sehr interessanten Buch von Alfred Esch darüber. Hier wird die Eintagsfliege auch Augustfliege, Wassermotte und vor allem Uferaas betitelt. In vielen Gegenden sind die toten Fliegen damals scheinbar auch als Dünger genutzt worden.

Nun würde mich interessieren ob man denn an irgendwelchen Anhaltspunkten erkennen kann, wann die Fliegen denn ca. auftreten werden. Kann man den Zeitraum hier auf gewisse Tage eingrenzen?
Alfred Esch bot die toten Eintagsfliegen in Form von Teig an.

Allgemein kann ich dieses Buch absolut empfehlen. Unglaublich welch Tüftler und Naturbeobachter Alfred Esch und seine Freunde waren.






Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Die Fliegenwerfer wissen das bestimmt, zumindest die von der "match the hatch" Fraktion.

Ich weiß nur, dass frisch gefangene Fliegen ein super Köder sind. Je fetter desto besser aber Eintagsfliegen gehen natürlich auch.


----------



## Ti-it

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Fliegenwerfer wissen das bestimmt, zumindest die von der "match the hatch" Fraktion.
> 
> Ich weiß nur, dass frisch gefangene Fliegen ein super Köder sind. Je fetter desto besser aber Eintagsfliegen gehen natürlich auch.


Danke für den Hinweis, Mescalero! 
Ja zu dieser Eintagsfliegenzeit soll ja das Wasser regelrecht "kochen". 
Ich habe mich damit bis dato ehrlich gesagt noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Die These, dass man in diesen Tagen gar nicht erst Angeln braucht habe ich allerdings schon oft gehört. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Damit ist wohl der massenhafte Schlupf der Larven im Frühjahr gemeint. Die Fliegen sind aber auch sonst aktiv, legen ihre Eier ab (und werden dabei gemeuchelt) oder fallen tot runter und aufs Wasser. Die Larven sind ja sowieso immer im Wasser unterwegs. 

Als Köder funktionieren sie also immer, behaupte ich mal. Diese Fressorgien während des Schlupfes dauern ja auch nicht besonders lange, ein paar Tage höchstens oder?


----------



## Tricast

Küttfischangler bleibt Küttfischangler. Wir waren die letzten Tage jetzt 4 mal los, 3 mal an den Tiedjenteich und Heute an den kleinen Schulmeisterteich. Heute gab es nur fingerlange Rotaugen. Ich habe es auch gegen meine Gewohnheit an der Match mit einem großen Haken und einem großen Köder versucht, in 3 Stunden keinen einzigen Biss. Erst als ich auf einen kleineren Haken und zwei Maden gesetzt habe hatte ich auch noch 3 kleine Silberlinge und brauchte nicht zu Fuß nach Hause laufen.
Küttfischangler bleibt eben Küttfischangler!!  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Tricast schrieb:


> Küttfischangler bleibt Küttfischangler. Wir waren die letzten Tage jetzt 4 mal los, 3 mal an den Tiedjenteich und Heute an den kleinen Schulmeisterteich. Heute gab es nur fingerlange Rotaugen. Ich habe es auch gegen meine Gewohnheit an der Match mit einem großen Haken und einem großen Köder versucht, in 3 Stunden keinen einzigen Biss. Erst als ich auf einen kleineren Haken und zwei Maden gesetzt habe hatte ich auch noch 3 kleine Silberlinge und brauchte nicht zu Fuß nach Hause laufen.
> Küttfischangler bleibt eben Küttfischangler!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Da Reihe ich mich mal ein. 
Es gab heute exakt zwei Gassen und drei Fingerlange Augenrot in 3h....


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil schöne Fische

sag mal was hat Silstar sich denn bei dem Griff gedacht, ist das so eine Art Moosgummi in Korkdesign???



Ti-it schrieb:


>





Slappy schrieb:


> Jetzt gerade sitze ich ohne große Hoffnung am Terrassengartenteich. Meine Mädels können sich seit Tagen nicht so richtig leiden (die Ferien sind einfach zu lange) und ich musste mal weg.
> Einen guten Biss hatte ich aber tatsächlich schon.... Natürlich ohne Erfolg.



So eine Auszeit muß sein aber was heißt "Natürlich ohne Erfolg" du zauberst da doch bestimmt was raus.



Tricast schrieb:


> Erst als ich auf einen kleineren Haken und zwei Maden gesetzt habe hatte ich auch noch 3 kleine Silberlinge und brauchte nicht zu Fuß nach Hause laufen.
> Küttfischangler bleibt eben Küttfischangler!!



Na wenn es dann nicht läuft vielleicht das Gewässer wechseln???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it

Astacus74 schrieb:


> sag mal was hat Silstar sich denn bei dem Griff gedacht, ist das so eine Art Moosgummi in Korkdesign???


Absolut richtig. Diese X-Citer Serie hat diesen Griff anscheinend bei mehreren Modellen. Habe noch 2 Carp in 11ft und eine Matchpicker in 2,55m aus der Serie mit ebenfalls diesem Moosgummigriff in Korkoptik. Ich mag diese Ruten. Super in der Aktion. Die Optik ist natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tricast

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na wenn es dann nicht läuft vielleicht das Gewässer wechseln???
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Leichter gesagt als getan.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel und Petri an alle erfolgreichen!
Gestern habe ich es gegen Abend mal wieder zur Werse geschafft. Plan war es bis in die Nacht den Brassen nachzustellen. 






Zum Einsatz kam wieder die alte Tricast Wand sowie die Browning CK Wand mit 8,9 und 9 ft. Die Tricast mit 20g Feederkörbchen und die Wand mit dem 30g XR Banjo Method. Diesen Methodkorb setze ich mittlerweile fast ausschließlich ein , der funktioniert sehr gut. Der Erfolgsköder war diesmal eine Kombi aus Wafter und So einer Art Teigpellet.









Zu Anfang gab es fast nur Rotaugen in guten Größen bis 27 cm. Später kamen dann auch die Zielfische dazu. Es gab davon einige bis Max. Knapp u 50. Der im ersten Moment auf die ersehnte Ü60 Brasse hoffende Drill brachte dann am Wurm/Mais Kombi eine Überraschung an Land.


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck 
Petri zu Blei, Plötz und Breitmaulfrosch! Manche Überraschungen kommen gar nicht ungelegen, stimmts? 

#guru n-gauge 
Eben bekam ich Werbung zu der Schnur angezeigt....Ich wollte schon länger deswegen fragen. 
Ich habe davon im Frühjahr eine Spule bei der Amgelzentrale mitgenommen, das war das einzige Fabrikat im gewünschten Querschnitt. 
Weiß jemand, wer die Schnur herstellt? Da steckt doch bestimmt ein renommierter Produzent dahinter. Jedenfalls ist es eine hervorragende Schnur für Vorfächer, stabil und mit ordentlich Stretch - perfekt!


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen!

Interessant das Thema Stret-Pegging, danke für den Hinweis auf diese Technik. Der träge Fluß nebenan taugt nicht dafür, aber andere kleine Flüßchen in etwas Entfernung schon.
Zum Ende eines verglichen mit dem sehr ruhigen Juli recht arbeitsreichen August gehts wohl wieder mal ans Wasser, die letzten Tage fehlten mir entweder Zeit, Muße oder beides als Combo dazu.


----------



## Finke20

Hallo und ein Petri an alle die in letzter Zeit erfolgreich gewesen sind.
Ich muss mich auch mal wieder bei euch melden.
Heute bin ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen.
Ein Ausflug ans Flüsschen um es auf Zährte zu versuchen. Mit im Gepäck ist natürlich die OCC-Rute und etwas Zubehör.
Zu 18 Uhr bin ich am Gewässer angekommen und legte auch gleich los. Köder sind kleine Rotwürmer und als erstes ging ein Gründling an den Haken.
Nächste Fisch eine Rotfeder.






Alles in allem gingen 6 verschiedene Fischarten an den Haken.





Dann noch Güstern, weiter sind es noch Barsche, Blei, Plötzen und Ückels.
Ein schöner Strauß an Fische.
Leider ist keine Zährte mit dabei gewesen  .
Aber egal, es ist mal wieder ein schöner Ausflug gewesen.


----------



## glgl

Petri!
Das waren dann sogar sieben Arten - Der Gründling zählt doch auch!


----------



## rhinefisher

Finke20 schrieb:


> Mit im Gepäck ist natürlich die OCC-Rute


Es ist faszinierend was Du mit "Die Mechanische" alles fängst.
Noch faszinierender finde ich allerdings dass Du die "Die Mechanische" überhaupt solange fischst... .
Ich hätte den Thomas einfach ausgelacht..
Dieses Teil ist ja sowas von unfischbar, ich weiß nicht ob ich jemals was schlimmeres gesehen habe, und Du fängst trotzdem sogar recht gut damit.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Thomas einfach ausgelacht..


Hallo, ich lese hier mit 
aber das Teil und auch die Rolle(das die noch tut wundert mich) sind schon Schei..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein dickes Petri allen erfolgreichen und weniger erfolgreichen Fischern des Wochenendes.

Ich war gestern am späteren Nachmittag wider mit der Quickfire Feeder, Turbo 15 mit der Semmelflocke an der Seitenarmmontage unterwegs.
Das Wasser bessert sich wider von Tag zu Tag. Die Regenfälle Flußauf machen sich immer mehr bemerkbar und dadurch steigt der Wasserstand und die Algenbildung wird verringert. Beste Vorraussetzungen daher um auch wider mehr auf die Friedfische loszuziehen.
Die Semmel was ich gestern im Einsatz hatte war leider wider nicht von bester Konsistenz und zerfiel entsprechend schnell was mich sehr geärgert hat.....da muss ich demnächst wider besser Planen und frische Ware kaufen.
Die Montage mit dem Seitenarm, alles montiert auf der Hauptschnur, wurde mit einem 3g Blei und am 70cm Vorfach mit einem 8er LS-5314 bestückt.
Der erste Biss war wider sehr schwer zu erkennen und fühlte sich an wie wenn Kraut in die Schnur treibt. Die Spitze bog sich leicht und gleichmäßig runter, Anhieb und schon ging die Post ab. Ein typischer Karpfenbiss wo die Flocke quasi angesaugt wurde und dadurch die Krümmung der Spitze verursachte.
Nach etwas längeren Drill, mit der weichen Feeder, konnte ich dann diesen schönen Spiegler mit 55 cm keschern.






Klasse Einstieg war das. Etwas später folgten dann noch Aitel mit 40+ und 3 schöne Rotaugen sowie eine mit 40er Brachse in traumhafter Färbung.
Das größte Rotauge war wider Ü30 und die anderen beiden in der 20+ Klasse.





Durch die schlechte Semmel hab ich dann relativ bald zusammen gepackt, ein Köder der sich nciht richtig Fischen lässt macht dann auch keinen Spaß auch wenns die Fische anders sahen. Viele Bisse brachte ich leider nicht durch da entweder die Flocke geklaut wurde oder die Fische damit stromauf schwommen. 
Alles nicht so schlimm es war dennoch ein schöner Angeltag.


----------



## hanzz

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Semmel was ich gestern im Einsatz hatte war leider wider nicht von bester Konsistenz und zerfiel entsprechend schnell was mich sehr geärgert hat.....da muss ich demnächst wider besser Planen und frische Ware kaufen.


Pack die mal in einen Plastikbeutel. Am nächsten Tag sind die wie Gummi und halten sehr gut am Haken.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

hanzz schrieb:


> Pack die mal in einen Plastikbeutel. Am nächsten Tag sind die wie Gummi und halten sehr gut am Haken.


Meine normale vorgehensweise doch nicht immer kommt man zum Einkaufen oder geht spontan raus da greift man auf Tiefkühl zurück.
Auch hat die Qualität der Supermarkt Semmeln extremst nachgelassen was sich auf die Konsistenz ebenfalls auswirkt. In der Jugend hatte ich diese Semmel aus der Norma wo 10 Stück in nen Beutel mit Löchern drinnen waren. Diese Beutel hatte so kleine Löcher wo die Semmeln sehr schnell hart wurden, diese habe ich dann auch hart gefischt und immer gut gefangen.
Das beste ist immernoch frisch kaufen, in nen Gefrierbeutel mit Zipp und am nächsten Tag einsetzen.


----------



## Mescalero

Im Aldi gibt es im Backregal (frisch) so kleine, eher quadratische Brötchen. Da ist glaube ich Kartoffelmehl im Teig enthalten. Die sind übelst lecker wenn sie frisch sind und wie Silikon am nächsten Tag, kann man kaum zerreißen. 

Petri dawurzelsepp !


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Finke20 dawurzelsepp zu den grandiosen Fängen! 

War soeben auch nochmal am Wasser. Gefischt an 3 Swims. 2 brachten Fisch einer immerhin absolute Ruhe und Entspannung. 
Köder war abermals das Rinderfrühstücksfleisch sowie Emmentaler. 
Swim 1 eine Barbe und einen Döbel beide auf Emmentaler. 
Hier war ich mit der Balzer Magna Silver Universal und der älteren Ryobi Rolle mit gelber Schnur unterwegs. 








Swim 2




Swim 3 dann erst Spürangeln mit der Balzer Universal, da hier oft innerhalb weniger Minuten ein Döbel anbeisst. Die Bisse blieben allerdings aus. Es war allerdings Bewegung im Wasser. Die auffallende Schnur in Verdacht, wechselte ich auf die Silstar-Shakespeare-Maxima Chameleon Combo und innerhalb weniger Minuten der erste Döbel auf Rinderfrühstücksfleisch. Der Abstand von Blei zu Köder heute von Anfang an sehr kurz gehalten. 









Ein weiterer Döbel folgte dann noch auf Emmentaler. 





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri Heil Ükel Gentlemans   
Ich hab vorhin mal ne Radtour zu dem Teich gemacht, wo ich eigentlich morgen Nachmittag mal zum Angeln hinwollte…..
Dabei hab ich den Teich so vorgefunden 









An der Stelle auf dem zweiten Foto wollte ich Angeln 

Naja, aber als ich da am Teich rumpirschte, fiel mir im Wasser folgendes auf:













Ist das Fischbrut ? Das hat mich doch schon etwas erstaunt ….


----------



## rhinefisher

Sieht nach Kaulquappen aus.. .


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sieht nach Kaulquappen aus.. .


Das sind dann aber recht stattliche….geschätzt 2 -5 cm 
Werden wohl welche sein, hab auch nen Video gemacht, lässt sich hier leider nicht posten. 
Erst dachte ich aus der Ferne, dass die schwarzen Flecken im Wasser fette Karpfen wären


----------



## Finke20

Petri dawurzelsepp und Ti-it schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen.


glgl schrieb:


> Das waren dann sogar sieben Arten - Der Gründling zählt doch auch!



Danke für das nachzählen .



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es ist faszinierend was Du mit "Die Mechanische" alles fängst.
> Noch faszinierender finde ich allerdings dass Du die "Die Mechanische" überhaupt solange fischst... .
> Ich hätte den Thomas einfach ausgelacht..
> Dieses Teil ist ja sowas von unfischbar, ich weiß nicht ob ich jemals was schlimmeres gesehen habe, und Du fängst trotzdem sogar recht gut damit.



Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich mit dem Mechanismus noch keinen Erfolg hatte. Alle Fische wurden mit normaler Posenmontage, oder Grundmontage gefangen.


----------



## Mescalero

Gibt es bei uns schwarze Fische? Du wirst wohl mal mit dem Kescher hinlaufen müssen, damit sich das auflösen lässt.

Ein herzliches Petri Ti-it , da hat sich das Gärtnern ja wieder einmal gelohnt!


----------



## rhinefisher

Ochsenfroschkaulquappen....


----------



## Dace

Petri, da ist ja wieder einiges gefangen worden!

skyduck mit seinen strammen Brassen, Finke20 mit einem Potpourri an Fischarten und Ti-it hat an der Hausstrecke wieder eine schöne Barbe und gute Döbel auf die Schuppen gelegt. Nicht zu vergessen dawurzelsepp mit seinen tollen Fischen!

Was Tikey0815 da in seinem Teich rumschwimmen hat, würde mich auch interessieren. Kaulquappen - ich meine das Frosch und Co. mit dem Laichen doch durch sind. Vielleicht was Invasives?


Bei mir wird es eher monoton, ich war gestern mal wieder am Flüsschen. Neben dem Anfüttern war einer meiner ersten Handlungen auch das Messen der Wassertemperatur, und das Ergebnis stimmte mich optimistisch, denn die WT war um über 2 Grad gefallen!

Rutenwechsel war heute angesagt, es kam die Alan Brown Barbel 11' zum Einsatz, die ist Großfisch erprobt, damit hatte ich den Waller gefangen.
Als Rolle natürlich die Barbel-Master. Am Vorfach habe ich eine Kleinigkeit geändert und als Haken habe ich heute einen 8er PD Barbel Specialist anstatt eines 6ers. Hakenköder war heute kein Boilie sondern ein Pellet am Haar.

Bereits nach etwa 15 Minuten, ich weiß das mit den Zeitangaben deshalb immer so, weil ich es mir angewöhnt habe, bei gewissen Ereignissen auf die Uhr zuschauen, kam schon der erste Biss: die Rute wurde förmlich herumgerissen, die Ratsche der Barbel-Master schnarrte aggressiv, ich war völlig überrascht griff aber instinktiv zur Rute und setze noch einen Anschlag. Der Fisch zog unbeirrt weiter, und es dauerte eine Weile, bis ich ihn einigermaßen unter Kontrolle war. Nach gut 10 Minuten Drillzeit war der Fisch im Kescher und dann auf der Matte, eine prächtige 2-stellige, 80 cm lange Barbe:







Der zweite Fisch ließ nicht lange auf sich warten, kurz nach dem Auswerfen des Köders hatte ich den nächsten Biss und Fisch ihm Drill. Eine 67 cm Barbe wurde sicher gekeschert.
Dann war erstmal alles ruhig. Auch mit einbrechender Dunkelheit kam kein Biss. Quasi als Last-Minute-Fisch konnte ich dann noch kurz vorm Einpacken einen weiteren Fisch, eine 65 cm Barbe fangen.









Sehr zufrieden machte ich mich schließlich auf den Heimweg - ich glaube der "Große Wagen" bringt mir Glück …






Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> . Kaulquappen - ich meine das Frosch und Co. mit dem Laichen doch durch sind. Vielleicht was Invasives?


Alter, mach mir keine Angst...
Wisst ihr was mein erster Gedanke war?
SCHLANGENKOPFFISCH
Das sieht exakt aus wie die Brut von Schlangenköpfen.. .


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alter, mach mir keine Angst...
> Wisst ihr was mein erster Gedanke war?
> SCHLANGENKOPFFISCH
> Das sieht exakt aus wie die Brut von Schlangenköpfen.. .


Schlangenköpfe sind Brutpfleger da müsste Papa dann rumschwimmen


----------



## Naturliebhaber

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Ükel Gentlemans
> Ich hab vorhin mal ne Radtour zu dem Teich gemacht, wo ich eigentlich morgen Nachmittag mal zum Angeln hinwollte…..
> Dabei hab ich den Teich so vorgefunden
> Anhang anzeigen 416555
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416556
> 
> 
> An der Stelle auf dem zweiten Foto wollte ich Angeln
> 
> Naja, aber als ich da am Teich rumpirschte, fiel mir im Wasser folgendes auf:
> Anhang anzeigen 416557
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416558
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416559
> 
> 
> Ist das Fischbrut ? Das hat mich doch schon etwas erstaunt ….



Sieht für mich nach Zwergwels aus. Die bilden als Brut/Jungfische solche Gruppen. Wir haben hier in Mittelfranken Weiher, die stellenweise regelrecht schwarz sind von den Viechern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und besonders Dace zur Kracher-Barbe!

Ich hab leider momentan keine Zeit den Fischen nachzustellen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach Zwergwels aus. Die bilden als Brut/Jungfische solche Gruppen. Wir haben hier in Mittelfranken Weiher, die stellenweise regelrecht schwarz sind von den Viechern.


Jetzt, wo Du es sagst, fällt mir ein soetwas tatsächlich an Nebengewässern der Rhone schonmal gesehen zu haben.
Diese Gewässer sind verseucht mit Zwergwelsen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> ich glaube der "Große Wagen" bringt mir Glück …


Glück ist sicher irgendwie notwendig, aber man muss auch angeln können.
Bei dir, wie auch bei den allermeisten Anderen hier, erkennt man halt die Routine, welche sich aus Passion und Erfahrung ergeben.
Es gibt tatsächlich viele Angler, die können auch nach 50 Jahren rein garnix (..öhmm... wir alle kennen da jemanden am Rhein...), andere sind nach 5 Jahren Könner und nach 10 Meister.
Petri zu deinem tollen Abend - ich denke das haste dir redlich verdient....


----------



## Mescalero

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach Zwergwels aus. Die bilden als Brut/Jungfische solche Gruppen. Wir haben hier in Mittelfranken Weiher, die stellenweise regelrecht schwarz sind von den Viechern.


Wo denn? Ich suche schon seit Monaten nach welchen. Gerne per PN.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri heil allen Fängern, da sind ja wieder sehr beeindruckende Fisch gelandet worden!

dawurzelsepp - ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch - könntest Du bei Gelegenheit Deine Seitenarm-Montage nochmals beschreiben?


Hier gab es fast ausschließlich Minis wie gierige Zwerg-Rotfedern, Kinderhandgroße Brassen und Plötz von irritierender Kürze.
Spaß hat die Angelei dennoch gemacht, auch wenn der unangekündigt stramme Wind mich bei der vormittäglichen Posenangelei enorm genervt hat.


----------



## Minimax

Verdammte Güstern!





Euch Allen liebe Ükeljungs eine wunderbare Zeit an heimischen Gewässern, 
Euer 
Minirelaxo

*jajaichweis. Aber Linnè hin oder her, wenn der kleine Sargoling nicht in Haltung und Handeln ne Güster ist, dann will Schulze heissen.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Verdammte Güstern!
> Anhang anzeigen 416662
> 
> 
> Euch Allen liebe Ükeljungs eine wunderbare Zeit an heimischen Gewässern,
> Euer
> Minirelaxo
> 
> *jajaichweis. Aber Linnè hin oder her, wenn der kleine Sargoling nicht in Haltung und Handeln ne Güster ist, dann will Schulze heissen.


Die Glotzer mit der Schnute ... Güster.
Erhol dich gut!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Verdammte Güstern!
> 
> 
> *jajaichweis. Aber Linnè hin oder her, wenn der kleine Sargoling nicht in Haltung und Handeln ne Güster ist, dann will Schulze heissen.


für Güstern gibt es eine sehr gute Verwendung im Meer mit anderen großen Fischen, das nennt sich Köfi ...

Zieh was anständiges raus mit viel Spaß!


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> ... gierige Zwerg-Rotfedern, Kinderhandgroße Brassen und Plötz von irritierender Kürze.


I break together!

Petri trotzdem, lieber Georg!

Minimax 
Was für eine hübsche Güster. Bei den Fischen ist es wohl wie bei den jungen Frauen: im Süden sind sie noch einen Ticken exotischer....jetzt hätte ich aus Versehen beinahe "erotischer" geschrieben. 
Maximale Entspannung wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Kanten

Minimax schrieb:


> Verdammte Güstern!
> Anhang anzeigen 416662
> 
> Euch Allen liebe Ükeljungs eine wunderbare Zeit an heimischen Gewässern,
> Euer
> Minirelaxo
> 
> *jajaichweis. Aber Linnè hin oder her, wenn der kleine Sargoling nicht in Haltung und Handeln ne Güster ist, dann will Schulze heissen.


Hab im Urlaub auch geangelt. Am besten lief tatsächlich das klassische Stippen. Also am Hafen sitzen, Pose mit Muschelfleisch rein und mit klein gerissenen zusammengedrückten Brot anfüttern. Dann warten bis die Kleinen die Großen anlocken und neu beködern. Habe am Ende eine Reihe Brassen (was auch sonst beim Stippen) rausgeholt.  Waren aber maximal so groß wie Dein Fang. Hat aber Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Jahr will ich mal mit Köderfisch los (hatte dieses mal keine passenden Haken).

Sorry für OT, denn die (Meer-)Brassen die ich da gefangen habe waren natürlich keine Friedfische. Hat sich aber genauso angefühlt wie Friedfischangeln.


----------



## rhinefisher

Menemen schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, denn die (Meer-)Brassen die ich da gefangen habe waren natürlich keine Friedfische. Hat sich aber genauso angefühlt wie Friedfischangeln.


Seh ich nicht als OT - die Methoden sind identisch und die Fische spannend.
Warum sollte man sich da selbst beschneiden.. .
Ich liebe solche Auflockerungen.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht als OT - die Methoden sind identisch und die Fische spannend.
> Warum sollte man sich da selbst beschneiden.. .
> Ich liebe solche Auflockerungen.


Ein bisschen darf man ja, gibt dem Ükel auch die richtige Würze.
Ich werd Euch weiterhin gelegentlich über mein kanarisches Offtopic Abenteuer auf dem laufenden Halten, sozusagen als Postkarten sichlieslich seid ihr meine Lieben Stammtischbrüder.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle.
Besonders an Ti-it  und Dace, Mensch für euch sind die B-Fische ja schon eine Art Routine, echt beneidenswert.
Und natürlich an Minimax für seine exotischen Abenteuer und den Salzwasser-Güstern.


Heute Abend sollten mal wieder ein paar Stunden drin sein für den Haus-See. Ich bin gespannt ob die jetzt deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen was geändert haben. Am Freitag treffe ich mich dort mit dem Stammtischbruder Tikey0815 zum gemeinschaftlichen Ansitz, Wir werden über Erfolg oder Niederlage ausführlich berichten.


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob die jetzt deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen was geändert haben.



Mein Eindruck: ja. Ich bin eben vom Bach zurück und es scheinen andere Fische anzubeißen als vor ein, zwei Monaten als es so brutal heiß war. 
U.a. größere Döbel, von denen war die ganze Zeit wenig zu sehen, scheinbar werden sie wieder aktiver.


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck: ja. Ich bin eben vom Bach zurück und es scheinen andere Fische anzubeißen als vor ein, zwei Monaten als es so brutal heiß war.
> U.a. größere Döbel, von denen war die ganze Zeit wenig zu sehen, scheinbar werden sie wieder aktiver.


Das wäre natürlich schön, ich vermisse seit der Hitze meine geliebten großen Brassen und natürlich bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher ob vielleicht sonst noch Überraschungen rumschwimmen. Giebel und schleie hatte ich ja auch nicht so wirklich auf dem Zettel...


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck: ja. Ich bin eben vom Bach zurück und es scheinen andere Fische anzubeißen als vor ein, zwei Monaten als es so brutal heiß war.
> U.a. größere Döbel, von denen war die ganze Zeit wenig zu sehen, scheinbar werden sie wieder aktiver.


Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, wenn in den kommenden Monaten die Temperaturen wieder etwas sinken werden, aber noch angenehm bleiben, ein frischer Luftzug belebt Mensch und Tier. Ich fürchte nur, in meiner Brandenburgischen Streusandbüchse fehlt soviel Wasser, das es vernünftige Wasserstände erst wieder in der wahrhaft kalten Jahreszeit wieder hergestellt sein werden- wenn überhaupt.
Aber ne halbwegs sinnvolle Döbelei sollte bald wieder möglich sein.

Auf jeden Fall ein herzliches Petri in Die Runde, und viel Erfolg bei all Euren Unternehmungen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## skyduck

oh der Tackleaffe geht wieder um. Korum hat neue Sachen im Sortiment. Leider natürlich noch nirgendwo verfügbar (es sei denn man zahlt abartig hohe Zuschläge für UK Direktimport)

Für mich sehr interessant der neue S23 Compact Stuhl. Rucksack kompaktibel, recht leicht und mit kurzen und somit auch für mich tauglichen S23 Beinen.






Dann der supralite Riverbrolly, den werde aich mir auf jeden Fall zulegen für Schnellansitze am Haus-See in der Böschung, da sollte er ideal sein als Sichtschutz. Bestimmt später mal an der Ems auch sehr gut, da ist die Böschung auch recht steil...






Und dann etwas was ich eigentlich nicht brauche aber als Ordnungsfetischist einfach haben muss. Neues Design der Tackleboxen. Gerade das Rigboard für Zwischenlagerung bei Hakenwechsel finde ich gut gemacht.







ich hoffe nur, dass sie die Qualität aus früheren Zeiten beibehalten können.


----------



## Tricast

Der Stuhl könnte mich auch interessieren, leider hat der viereckige Beine und die Anbauteile Drm. 25 passen sicherlich nicht daran. Die Engländer hatten früher schon immer die quadratischen Beine und sind erst spät auf Rund gewechselt und jetzt wieder die Rolle rückwärts.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Achso, will auch mal eben schnell von der Tortur der letzten Tage berichten. Wir waren die letzten 5 Tage jeden Tag angeln und zwar immer am frühen Nachmittag bis ca. 18 Uhr. Die Fänge waren durchwachsen bis auf den Montag da hatte ich ein Futter angerührt, das mochten noch nicht einmal die Kleinsten der Kleinen. Aber schön waren die Tage doch am Wasser und Frau Hübner ging es den Umständen auch besser. Nächste Woche hat sie 14 Tage Resturlaub aus 21 und da werden wir wohl auch öfter losziehen. Abbot, die Thöle freut sich sich schon, kaum sitzt Susanne am Wasser geht es auch schon los und er fordert sein Leckerli, getrockneter Pansen. Gibt es auch nur beim Angeln, sonst nicht. Nächste Woche werden wir dann auch länger bleiben, entweder sehr früh oder in den Abend hinein. Mal schauen was dann kommt; schauen wir mal, dann werden wir schon sehen. Vielleicht probiere ich auch mal die Ostfriesen-Methode und bringe die erlaubten 3 Angeln gleichzeitig zum Einsatz. Wir wünschen Euch noch eine schöne Restwoche.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Der Stuhl könnte mich auch interessieren, leider hat der viereckige Beine und die Anbauteile Drm. 25 passen sicherlich nicht daran. Die Engländer hatten früher schon immer die quadratischen Beine und sind erst spät auf Rund gewechselt und jetzt wieder die Rolle rückwärts.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


könnte mir vorstellen, dass man die festbekommt mit leichter Gewalt. Wenn mir so ein Stühlchen in die Hände fällt werde ich es mal versuchen,gibt ja auch diverse Adapter dafür.


----------



## geomas

Petri zur Stachelgüster, lieber Minimax ! 
Deren Kampfkraft wird sich bestimmt nicht mit der einer Mecklenburger Kampfgüster messen lassen können, aber so als leichte Nummer im Urlaub...


skyduck - ja, sehr interessante Sachen sind hier und da vorgestellt worden. Die „TackleBlox” ist mir auch aufgefallen. Drennan scheint einige „gute Güter” aus dem Programm zu nehmen (die Acolyte Ultra Feeder in 9ft und in 12ft etwa ist nicht mehr auf der Website), dafür kommen andere Sachen nach.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Leider natürlich noch nirgendwo verfügbar



skyduck nehm doch mal mit dem Kai vom Baitstore Kontakt auf, der kann dir bestimmt mehr dazu sagen und dir so ein Teil bestimmt besorgen. Den "alten" Korum S23 Standard hat er im Programm. Der hat dann die viereckigen Rohre und Füße. Man, das Teil ist glaube ich erst gut 1 Jahr im Handel, dann schon das neue Modell ...

Shelter, Brolly, das ist echt Geschmacksache, da gibt es ja mittlerweile so viele. Mir wäre der zu flach, da sitzt man sehr geduckt. Ich habe mir letztens das Space Brolly von Matrix geholt, das ist stabil, wiegt nur 2,8 kg und da kann ich weit aufrecht nach hinten sitzen.

Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

Liebe Ükels, aufgrund aktueller Irritationen in meiner Angel Cave, möchte ich euch mal folgende Noob-artige Frage stellen…..
Wie haltet ihr fest, welche Schnur ihr auf welche Rolle geschnürt habt? Ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich bei quasi keiner Rolle daran erinnern kann, welche Schnurstärke geschweige denn Tragkraft das mal war…


----------



## hanzz

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels, aufgrund aktueller Irritationen in meiner Angel Cave, möchte ich euch mal folgende Noob-artige Frage stellen…..
> Wie haltet ihr fest, welche Schnur ihr auf welche Rolle geschnürt habt? Ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich bei quasi keiner Rolle daran erinnern kann, welche Schnurstärke geschweige denn Tragkraft das mal war…


Noch kann ich mich erinnern, welche Schnur auf welcher Rolle ist. Bei wirklich jeder meiner Rollen. 
Also alles wird noch im Kopf festgehalten. 
Zukünftig auf n schmalen Zettel schreiben und mit nem Gummi auf der Spule fixieren.


----------



## Luis2811

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels, aufgrund aktueller Irritationen in meiner Angel Cave, möchte ich euch mal folgende Noob-artige Frage stellen…..
> Wie haltet ihr fest, welche Schnur ihr auf welche Rolle geschnürt habt? Ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich bei quasi keiner Rolle daran erinnern kann, welche Schnurstärke geschweige denn Tragkraft das mal war…



Ich habe dafür einen Digital Messschieber und kann so zumindestens den Durchmesser herausfinden und dann die ungefähre Tragkraft abschätzen bei den Rollen wo ich es nicht mehr weiß.


----------



## Hecht100+

Stärke der Schnur unter die Spule schreiben, entweder direkt drauf oder kleinen Aufkleber benutzen. Da ich aber meistens sowieso zu starke Schnur benutze, ist das ziemlich egal, solange die Bremse paßt.


----------



## Tricast

Kleine Klebeetiketten mit der Schnurstärke und wenn gewünscht auch Tragkraft in die Spule kleben.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## daci7

Ich schreibs mit Edding in die Spule. Aber nur bei den Rollen, wo ich mehrere Wechselspulen hab - also vor allem den Match-Rollen.
Ansonsten hab ich das so grob im Kopf.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tikey0815

Ja, an einen beschriebenen Sticker innen in der Rolle hab ich auch schon gedacht, fürchte aber der löst sich durch Rotation oder wird mal Nass. Edding ist ne Idee


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels, aufgrund aktueller Irritationen in meiner Angel Cave, möchte ich euch mal folgende Noob-artige Frage stellen…..
> Wie haltet ihr fest, welche Schnur ihr auf welche Rolle geschnürt habt? Ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich bei quasi keiner Rolle daran erinnern kann, welche Schnurstärke geschweige denn Tragkraft das mal war…


Das muss man sich einfach extra aufschreiben! Protokoll anlegen.
Ich habe es auch mit kleinem Aufkleber in der Spule vermerkt, Datum Typ Durchmesser. 
Der fällt leider - besonders wegen den idiotischen neuen Spulenglockenformen - schon mal ab.
Bei dem Aufklebermaterial sollte man deswegen nicht sparen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hanzz schrieb:


> Noch kann ich mich erinnern, welche Schnur auf welcher Rolle ist. Bei wirklich jeder meiner Rollen.
> Also alles wird noch im Kopf festgehalten.


Du hast eindeutig viel zu wenig Rollen und ESpulen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich schreibs mit Edding in die Spule. Aber nur bei den Rollen, wo ich mehrere Wechselspulen hab - also vor allem den Match-Rollen.
> Ansonsten hab ich das so grob im Kopf.


Du hast auch nicht so viele?


----------



## hanzz

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast eindeutig viel zu wenig Rollen und ESpulen!


 
Nee. Noch ein sehr gutes Gedächtnis. 
Ich weiß sogar noch, welche Schnüre schon mal auf jeder Rolle war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ja, an einen beschriebenen Sticker innen in der Rolle hab ich auch schon gedacht, fürchte aber der löst sich durch Rotation oder wird mal Nass. Edding ist ne Idee


Tut er leider genau deswegen.

Zukünftig bekommen alle meine Spulen eine eindeutige feste Nr. mit Permanentmarker innen auf die Grundfläche.
so zum Nachschauen im Aufspulprotokoll, was da verwendet wurde.
Der Aufkleber innen ist am Wasser oder wenn man es eilig hat, viel praktischer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

hanzz schrieb:


> Nee. Noch ein sehr gutes Gedächtnis.
> Ich weiß sogar noch, welche Schnüre schon mal auf jeder Rolle war.


Das ist ja wunderbar mit deiner Kopfdatenbank!
Wieviel hunderte Spulen und Jahrzehnte hast du denn?


----------



## hanzz

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ja, an einen beschriebenen Sticker innen in der Rolle hab ich auch schon gedacht, fürchte aber der löst sich durch Rotation oder wird mal Nass. Edding ist ne Idee


Vorm Angeln den Zettel abnehmen, an den Platz der Rute legen und nach dem Angeln wieder dran machen. 
So liest du mind. 2 mal die Schnurstärke. 
Gedächtnistraining


----------



## Ti-it

Auch grob im Kopf. Ganz nach dem Motto "nur so viele bespulen, wie ich mir noch merken kann"  aber es wird schwierig. Vorallem wenn man selbe Schnur in verschiedenen Stärken fischt. Da heisst es dann fühlen und zurück erinnern, welche Stärken man denn gekauft hatte. Notfalls schnell die Bestellbestätigungen (sofern noch vorhanden) raussuchen. 

Also ich bin da, wie ihr merkt, etwas unstrukturiert unterwegs. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Auch grob im Kopf. Ganz nach dem Motto "nur so viele bespulen, wie ich mir noch merken kann"  aber es wird schwierig. Vorallem wenn man selbe Schnur in verschiedenen Stärken fischt. Da heisst es dann fühlen und zurück erinnern, welche Stärken man denn gekauft hatte. Notfalls schnell die Bestellbestätigungen (sofern noch vorhanden) raussuchen.


In der Tat, diesselbe Schnurtype in lauter benachbarten Schnurdurchmessern macht es erst richtig schwierig.
Papier bzw. Aufzeichnung ist sehr gut für die Kontrolle.
Vor allem wenn man in einem Bereich fünf oder mehr  eng benachbarte Schnurdurchmesser gekauft hat, selbe Farbe Feeling, alles gleich.
Bei Geflecht ist es ungleich schwieriger ggü. Monofil, wo die Methode mit der digitalen Schieblehre sehr gute Rückmeldung liefert.
Bei sehr feinen Geflechten 007 010 013 015 durcheinander  mit Messungen 0,12 bis 0,17mm bleibt nur raten und fühlen.
Habe ich am Wochenende machen müssen, 3 Leute, alle Orginalspulen und Proband (Aufkleber verschwunden) mal fühlen
und eine Mehrheitsmeinung bilden ....

Man könnte sich immer deutlich verschiedene Schnüre/Farben zu den Schnurdurchmessern kaufen, das erleichtert das Feststellen sehr.
Bei deutlichen Farb/Unterschieden weiß ich die in Frage kommenden Durchmesser noch sofort, und wenn es nur ein Schnurdurchmesser war, ist es kinderleicht.


----------



## Tricast

Unsere Papieretiketten kleben schon seit 20 Jahren unter der Spule.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die gute alte Zeit halt, da klebte der Kleber immer fester ...


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Unsere Papieretiketten kleben schon seit 20 Jahren unter der Spule.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Me too!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich habe es klugerweise mit Edding draufgeschrieben. Unklugerweise reibt sich das ab! 
Selbst bei meinen wenigen Rollen und obwohl ich gar nicht so oft mit Rolle fische, stehe ich jedes Mal vor einem Rätsel. 
Der Messschieber hat einen Nonius - Hundertstel kann er nicht.


----------



## daci7

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast auch nicht so viele?


Ne, so viele sinds nicht. Ich brauch halt maximal eine Rolle pro Rute und selten mehrere Spulen pro Rolle - außer, wie erwähnt, bei den Matchen 
Macht dann so in Summe irgendwas zwischen 60 und 80 Rollen und dementsprechend maximal 100 Spulen... 
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Bei vielen Ruten/Rollen-Kombinationen habe ich Schnurmaterial und -durchmesser im Kopf, bei anderen habe ich es in einer „digitalen Kladde” vermerkt und bei einigen weder noch. Spielt in diesen Fällen auch keine große Rolle. Entweder dicke Mono, die taugt für die entsprechenden Zwecke oder eine recht dünne, da reicht ein kurzer Test, ob sie noch okay ist. Den exakten Durchmesser muß ich nicht wissen.


----------



## glgl

Tipp:
auf alle Spulen die gleiche Schnur machen…

“duckundweg“….


----------



## geomas

Abend am Fluß​
Der heutige Abend brachte neben etlichen Mini-Brassen auch ein Rotfederchen und mal wieder ein Stammtisch-Wappentier. 
Und auch einen korrekten Brassen, dunkel, etwa 45cm und recht agil. Der kam auf eine „Gummimade” (pink, mittlere Größe der „Cresta Spaghetti”) und zwei echte Maden an der Grundrute. Habe viel hin- und herexperimentiert an zwei Ruten. Der bessere Brassen biß wie im Bilderbuch - kurzer Zieher, dann wurde die Spitze gleichmäßig herumgezogen.
Mais scheint die Fischis aktuell nicht sehr zu interessieren, und auch sonst habe ich den Eindruck, daß sich hier unter Wasser einiges verändert hat.
Das Beißverhalten, die gefangenen Arten sind anders als noch vor 2 Wochen.

Irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen (habe allerdings schon etliche Termine im Kalender, auch am Wochenende) will ich noch eine „ganz neue Stelle” antesten. Dann vielleicht mit Sitzkiepe und korrektem Fedder-Besteck.


----------



## glgl

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Ükel Gentlemans
> Ich hab vorhin mal ne Radtour zu dem Teich gemacht, wo ich eigentlich morgen Nachmittag mal zum Angeln hinwollte…..
> Dabei hab ich den Teich so vorgefunden
> Anhang anzeigen 416555
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416556
> 
> 
> An der Stelle auf dem zweiten Foto wollte ich Angeln
> 
> Naja, aber als ich da am Teich rumpirschte, fiel mir im Wasser folgendes auf:
> Anhang anzeigen 416557
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416558
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416559
> 
> 
> Ist das Fischbrut ? Das hat mich doch schon etwas erstaunt ….



Heute was ähnliches auf fb gesehen…..






						Entdecke beliebte Videos auf Facebook
					

In Facebook Watch kannst du Videos und Shows gemeinsam mit Freunden und Familienmitgliedern ansehen. Suche nach topaktuellen Videos, entdecke Original-Shows und finde heraus, was es Neues von deinen...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## silverfish

Aufspulprotokoll.

Führst Du auch Buch über Hakeneinsätze an Kunstködern?


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> Unsere Papieretiketten kleben schon seit 20 Jahren unter der Spule.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


20 Jahre? wird mal zeit für ein Schnurwechsel  

ich selber habe eine Tabelle wo steht wann sie drauf kam und der Durchmesser, teilweise auch Farbe (bei E-Spulen) oder Marke. da fast jede Rute ihre zugewiesene Rolle hat brauche ich auch nur selten schauen was für ein Durchmesser, also nur wenn die Rolle gewechselt wird.


daci7 schrieb:


> Macht dann so in Summe irgendwas zwischen 60 und 80 Rollen und dementsprechend maximal 100 Spulen...


 wenn ich an die Hälfte komme habe ich den Vogel abgeschossen, ich meine damit die Rollen die ich fische und nicht die Staubfänger


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Macht dann so in Summe irgendwas zwischen 60 und 80 Rollen und dementsprechend maximal 100 Spulen...


Wow, da käme ich ja völlig ins Trudeln...
Selbst zu meinen allerbesten Zeiten bin ich garantiert nie über 60 gekommen.
Aktuell sinds bei mir wohl ca. 2 Dutzend.
Da sind dann aber auch BG und Fly Kram dabei - und nicht zu vergessen dass meine Holde ja auch gelegentlich ne Rolle braucht.
Ihr macht mich fertig....


----------



## Kanten

Ich habe 4 Rollen und 6 Spulen, dazu kommen je eine von den Kindern dazu.  Wenn ich die Kaputte mitzähle je 1 mehr. Bin wohl wirklich noch blutiger Anfänger.


----------



## Dace

Petri geomas zu Brassen und Co! Interessantes Foto, alles auf die Rutespitzen fokussiert 


Das Thema der Beschriftung mit dem Schnurdurchmesser an/auf der Rolle hat mich auch mal eine zeitlang umgetrieben. Nach dem ich mich vom Einsatz von unterschiedlichsten Herstellern und zig verschiedenen Durchmessern verabschiedet habe und seit Jahren nur noch einen Hersteller und ein paar wenigen Durchmessern reduziert habe, ist es schon mal übersichtlicher geworden.






Wie auf dem Foto ersichtlich, habe ich diverse Versuche gestartet. Mitchell hatte sogar schon kleine Aufkleber unter der Spule, aber Aufkleber haben so ihre Tücken!
Andere Anbieter, hier z.B. ein Produkt von Middy, sind einen ganz anderen Weg gegangen. Letztendlich schreibe ich jetzt seit ein paar Jahren mit einem wasserfesten Stift den Durchmesser unter die Spule, funktioniert für mich zurzeit problemlos.

Lösungen gibt es viele, letztendlich ist es für mich eine Frage des persönlichen Ordnungssinns für mein Hobby.

Ich warte ja schon länger auf eine digitale Anzeige an der Spule mit der entsprechender App, die vorher durch Scannen den Schnurdurchmesser erkennt mit entsprechendem Schnur- und Rollenmanagement … 


Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Es hat sich leider nicht alles Gute durchsetzen können, im letzten Jahrtausend, als Rollen noch Made in Germany waren, gab es schon mal so etwas, das man die Schnurstärke an der Spule einstellen konnte
	

		
			
		

		
	











Sogar an das englische Pfund System wurde dabei gedacht.


----------



## geomas

Von Browning sah ich eine relativ moderne Heckbremsrolle, bei der man vorne am Spulenkopf den Durchmesser einstellen konnte (als Merkhilfe). 
Und dann gibt es ja das Konzept mit den einclipbaren Merkhilfen bei den Drennan-Rollen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Cormoran hatte in den 90ern ebenfalls Rollen mit Anzeige der verwendeten Schnur zum Einstellen im Programm. Hier musste man auf der Spule die Schnurstärke entsprechend hindrehen.

Als ich letzten Winter beim Gerlinger war hatte ich mir fertige kostenlose Aufkleber eines Herstellers mitgenommen. Ich müsste glatt mal schauen wo ich die liegen hab ansonsten wird bei mir eig nur die Wickelbretter fürs Feedern mit Haken, Länge und Schnurdurchmesser beschriftet.


----------



## Rheinspezie

Hi, 
Bin ja nich so der KleinfischNerd, sondern eher männlicher unterwegs  auf
Raubfische, Aal und Co. 
Wenn der Plan auf die Edlen steht, 
wird an die Schnur gepackt und gefühlt, 
Ob's passt, kein pussierliches Bohei drum gemacht... 

So, weitermachen, Ihr LUSCHEN 
R. S.


----------



## geomas

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bin ja nich so der KleinfischNerd, sondern eher männlicher unterwegs  auf Raubfische, Aal und Co.
> ...
> So, weitermachen, Ihr LUSCHEN
> R. S.
> ...



Softeis wird auch immer teurer, fällt mir gerade ein...


----------



## Tikey0815

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bin ja nich so der KleinfischNerd, sondern eher männlicher unterwegs  auf
> Raubfische, Aal und Co.
> Wenn der Plan auf die Edlen steht,
> wird an die Schnur gepackt und gefühlt,
> Ob's passt, kein pussierliches Bohei drum gemacht...
> 
> So, weitermachen, Ihr LUSCHEN
> R. S.


Luschen ? Männlicher?   
Deinen Nicknamen hast du doch nur gewählt, weil du so steil auf so ne Mädchen Fantamische gehst, pack dir mal an die eigene (zu)  kleine Nase, ein einziger Rhein-Fall


----------



## Kanten

geomas schrieb:


> Softeis wird auch immer teurer, fällt mir gerade ein...


Das ist eigentlich nicht mal OT, denn Angeln ohne Milkshake können sich meine beiden Jungs gar nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Minimax

Ahoi, Ükels,

Hier wieder eine Postkarte aus der Urlaubsfrische: Ich muss sagen, daß ich mich an den letzten Tagen anglerisch kaum weiterentwickelt habe, aber sei es drum: Immerhin kann ich aber zwei wichtige Schritte auf dem Weg zum Beinharten Rockfisher für mich verbuchen:

Ich traue mich jetzt bereits bis zu den Knöcheln (!) Ins Wasser, ein Grosser Fortschritt! Ich bin so mutig, daß ich sogar die Hosenbeine bis zur Mittelwade hochkrempele!!!

Und ich kann mich auf den glattgeschliffenen Lavafelsen, richtig schön langmachen mit Kinnditscher oder Steißbeinlandung, hier eine Impression meines Flüsschens Abschnitts. Ich habs sogar schonmal geschafft, auf der Rute zu landen!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Felsen sind bei der Landung genauso unbequem wie sie aussehen, und Vater Neptun versieht sie jeden Tag aufs Neue mit einer Art biologischer Schmierseife.

Ja, Fischlimässig läufts nicht ganz so gut, dann und wann bleibt mal eine der gezeigten untermaßigen Meeresgüster hängen, aber eine zweite Spezies ist dazugekommen: Der süsse kleine 'braune Kugelfisch', hier ist so ein possierlicher Bursche, natürlich fair&square mit Ükelmethoden gefangen:




Er ist in Haltung und Handeln mit einem Katzenwels vergleichbar, und fühlt sich auch so an. Mmmhh, so ein Kugelfischpfännchen, das wär doch was, oder?

Mal sehen wie es so weitergeht, Gruss & Kuss an den Stammtisch, 
Euer 
Minirock


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Er ist in Haltung und Handeln mit einem Katzenwels vergleichbar, und fühlt sich auch so an. Mmmhh, so ein Kugelfischpfännchen, das wär doch was, oder?
> 
> Mal sehen wie es so weitergeht, Gruss & Kuss an den Stammtisch,
> Euer
> Minirock


Pass auf dich auf Mini, das Fischen auf den Felsen ist gefährlich und hat schon einige Leben gekostet...
Für dein angedachtes Kugelfischpfännchen brauchst du doch aber die japanische Schlachtlizens oder irre ich da...?


----------



## Minimax

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bin ja nich so der KleinfischNerd, sondern eher männlicher unterwegs  auf
> Raubfische, Aal und Co.
> Wenn der Plan auf die Edlen steht,
> wird an die Schnur gepackt und gefühlt,
> Ob's passt, kein pussierliches Bohei drum gemacht...
> 
> So, weitermachen, Ihr LUSCHEN
> R. S.


Mensch, Rheini,
Schön das Du mal wieder vorbeischaust, und dann gleich wieder in Hochform. Ich war schon etwas in Sorge.  
Herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich auf den glattgeschliffenen Lavafelsen, richtig schön langmachen mit Kinnditscher oder Steißbeinlandung, hier eine Impression meines Flüsschens Abschnitts. Ich habs sogar schonmal geschafft, auf der Rute zu landen!


Ahh - ich fühle wie das Rock-Ükel Virus dich packt...
Mit der Zeit entwickelst Du kleine Saugnäpfe an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen deines Körpers und kannst dann, einem Octopus nicht unähnlich, die nassesten Felsen hinaufglitschen...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ahh - ich fühle wie das Rock-Ükel Virus dich packt...
> Mit der Zeit entwickelst Du kleine Saugnäpfe an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen deines Körpers und kannst dann, einem Octopus nicht unähnlich, die nassesten Felsen hinaufglitschen...


Das wär toll!  
Und Mrs. Minimax würd sich auch freuen


----------



## Kanten

Minimax schrieb:


> Kugelfischpfännchen


Falls das dieselbe Art Kugelfisch ist die sich bei der Türkei rumtreibt sei vorsichtig. Die sollen sehr heftig zubeißen können. Nachtrag: angeblich bis zum Verlust von Fingern.


----------



## Minimax

Menemen schrieb:


> Falls das dieselbe Art Kugelfisch ist die sich bei der Türkei rumtreibt sei vorsichtig. Die sollen sehr heftig zubeißen können.


Ja, die haben so einen kleinen Papageienschnabel, und beim abhaken knacken und knirschen die immer total verärgert laut hörbar auf dem Hakenschenkel herum, während sie ganz aufgeregt mit ihren kleinen Propellerflossen wedeln. 
In gegenseitigem Einvernehmen beschränken die Kugelis und ich unsere Begegnungen auf ein Minimum, und haben uns auf langschenkelige Haken geeinigt .


----------



## Tikey0815

Skott schrieb:


> Pass auf dich auf Mini, das Fischen auf den Felsen ist gefährlich und hat schon einige Leben gekostet...
> Für dein angedachtes Kugelfischpfännchen brauchst du doch aber die japanische Schlachtlizens oder irre ich da...?


Minimax hat die Lizenz aus Pankow, die ist weltweit gültig


----------



## Thomas.

Petri geomas u. Minimax

ich war heute endlich auch mal wider, leider nur See weil bei den Döbeln sieht es grausam aus.
kurz vor 8 war ich am Teich und wollte 2 meiner alt Neuzugänge probieren, so wie die MF,
die erste ist eine Shimano Stradic 12,6ft 2,75lb und die Rolle eine XTE 10.000 die bei mir auch noch kein Wasser gesehen hat, die Nr.2 war die Daiwa 12ft ohne Namen so wie die 9000er GS, als die 2 aufgebaut waren habe ich mich an die Preston gemacht als der Pieper der Stradic los ging, ich hatte ca.80m ausgeworfen und dachte es wäre wider so ein 60er, aber der Gute schwamm auf mich zu und ich dachte was für eine Lusche, dran ran ab im Kescher dachte ich aber so 4m vor mir hat er gezeigt das er auch ganz anders kann, und so hat der Spaß mal eiben 15min gedauert. nebenbei bemerkt die Bremse der alten XTE ist wie bei allen Shimanos ein Gedicht.
dann war Ruhe und es dauerte 1,5 Stunden bis die Preston die biege machte, ein kampfstarker Bauernkarpfen war dann im Kescher. Kurze zeit später ebenfalls an der Preston eine Schleie von ca.20cm gefolgt von einer 25er und Nr.3 war 45cm.
Danach kam noch ein ??? Brassen???























hatte meine Glücks Käppi auf


----------



## Dace

Petri Minimax zu dem "Fingerbeißer", macht aber sonst einen unschuldigen Eindruck.

Das hast du ja mächtig abgeräumt Thomas.  - Petri, schöne Strecke!

Was so ein Glück-Käppi so alles bewirken kann - obwohl, so ein "Cormoran" ist ja eigentlich kontraproduktiv ... 

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Was so ein Glück-Käppi so alles bewirken kann - obwohl, so ein "Cormoran" ist ja eigentlich kontraproduktiv ...


danke, ja stimmt schon aber habe ich die Shimano auf gehe ich meist leer nach Hause   

kurz zu den Ködern, der Karpfen biss auf einer ekeligen Ananaskugel und die andern auf Mais Made, gefüttert(im Körbchen) habe ich sehe ich gerade mit Topsecret Pineapple
ein hoch auf die


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> , ja stimmt schon aber habe ich die Shimano auf gehe ich meist leer nach Hause



Ha!
Wenn du jetzt nur noch Cormoran Tackle benutzt räumst sicher du den See leer.....


Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!

Minimax 
Danke für die picture postcards from L.A. (Lava Area).

Was machen denn die Meeräsch.....äähh....döbel?
Konntest du schon welche sichten?


----------



## silverfish

Oh mann was für eine Verschwendung. Zu DDR Zeiten hatte ich meist "nur" drei Rollen.
Ich hab mehr geangelt,mehr gefangen und Kapitale waren auch dabei  .
Über Technukfragen wurde sich unter Anglern kaum ausgetauscht.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Minimax
> Was machen denn die Meeräsch.....äähh....döbel?
> Konntest du schon welche sichten?



Ich glaube das wird nichts: Die konnte ich nur im Hafen sehen, und da ists verboten, oder zuviel Trubel. Aber ich konnte die herrlichen Fische beobachten, mein Döbelvergleich ist ganz passend: 
Schulen von 30-45ern patroullieren entlang der Strukturen, gerne zusammen mit Meerbrassen. Die sind unscheu, unternehmungslustig und hoffen auf Touristenbrot.  Abseits davon,  stehen an guten Stellen, z.b. unter Stegen ausgesprochen grosse Exemplare einzeln, ich schätze sie in den hohen 50ern oder gat über 60?*. Ich wette, wenn man denen ne Flocke vor die Nase klatschen würde, würden sie nur müde lächeln und den verdächtigen Happen den Kleinis überlassen. Verhaltensmässig sind das wirklich Döbel- Sieht man ja auch an den physischen Merkmalen.

Aber wie gesagt, ich komme nicht ran: sie sind entweder in der verbotenen Zone, oder überall sind Schwimmer oder Flanierer. Das ist mir zum Angeln etwas zu voll.

Ich versuche mal Photos zu machen,

Hg
Minimax

*Ich bin ja immer sehr vorsichtig/konservatin mit Längenschätzungen bei Fischen im Wasser


----------



## glgl

Thomas. schrieb:


> danke, ja stimmt schon aber habe ich die Shimano auf gehe ich meist leer nach Hause
> 
> kurz zu den Ködern, der Karpfen biss auf einer ekeligen Ananaskugel und die andern auf Mais Made, gefüttert(im Körbchen) habe ich sehe ich gerade mit Topsecret Pineapple
> ein hoch auf die


Hättest du mir das Käppi mal am Montag vorbeigebracht…. Hätte ich vielleicht einen von deiner Strecke erwischt….


----------



## Mescalero

Petri zur Murmel Minimax und möge dir das carne de desayuno nicht ausgehen!
Döbel gibt es ja in Brandenburg auch, zeigefingerfressende Kullerfische nicht, alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## geomas

Na das macht ja richtig Lust auf die Teichangelei; Petri zum memorablen Fischzug, lieber Thomas. !

Minimax - Petri zum Kugelfisch, alter „Rockhopper” ;-) 
Hoffentlich kommst Du ohne Blessuren aus dem Urlaub zurück, mir machen rutschige Steine Angst.

Die Kugelfische scheinen generell sehr interessante Fische zu sein:


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, es gab neues „Tackle” - eine 3m Posenrute, dazu ne überraschend große 1000er Rolle.
Vorstellung nach dem Ersteinsatz - je nach Wetter und Terminen evtl. schon morgen Abend.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird nichts: Die konnte ich nur im Hafen sehen, und da ists verboten, oder zuviel Trubel. Aber ich konnte die herrlichen Fische beobachten, mein Döbelvergleich ist ganz passend:
> Schulen von 30-45ern patroullieren entlang der Strukturen, gerne zusammen mit Meerbrassen. Die sind unscheu, unternehmungslustig und hoffen auf Touristenbrot.  Abseits davon,  stehen an guten Stellen, z.b. unter Stegen ausgesprochen grosse Exemplare einzeln, ich schätze sie in den hohen 50ern oder gat über 60?*. Ich wette, wenn man denen ne Flocke vor die Nase klatschen würde, würden sie nur müde lächeln und den verdächtigen Happen den Kleinis überlassen. Verhaltensmässig sind das wirklich Döbel- Sieht man ja auch an den physischen Merkmalen.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ich komme nicht ran: sie sind entweder in der verbotenen Zone, oder überall sind Schwimmer oder Flanierer. Das ist mir zum Angeln etwas zu voll.
> 
> Ich versuche mal Photos zu machen,
> 
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> *Ich bin ja immer sehr vorsichtig/konservatin mit Längenschätzungen bei Fischen im Wasser


Die Hafenfische sind immer toll zu beobachten, aber auch an der Küste fängt man die Biester. 
Versuchs mal mit Anfüttern- 1-2 Toastbrote in Wasser aufweichen und eventuell noch mit Fischresten o.ä. versetzen und dann alle 5-10min eine Kelle ins Wasser. 
Es hat mich auch Überwindung gekostet, da für mich Küstenfischen und füttern irgendwie nicht zusammenpassen, aber es funktioniert grandios! 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tikey0815

Grüße vom Kanal !

Das ist meine OCC Rute   






Mist…..werf ich aus und nach 5 Minuten fällt mir das auf 

Glatt am Ring abgebrochen


----------



## geomas

^ weniger ist mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Anfüttern- 1-2 Toastbrote in Wasser aufweichen und eventuell noch mit Fischresten o.ä. versetzen und dann alle 5-10min eine Kelle ins Wasser.
> Es hat mich auch Überwindung gekostet, da für mich Küstenfischen und füttern irgendwie nicht zusammenpassen, aber es funktioniert grandios!


Genau so - war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Selbst ein Toastbrot verändert die ganze Situation.
Sei tapfer Mini und zeig den Spaniern was ein echter Ükel ist...


----------



## Minimax

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Hafenfische sind immer toll zu beobachten, aber auch an der Küste fängt man die Biester.
> Versuchs mal mit Anfüttern- 1-2 Toastbrote in Wasser aufweichen und eventuell noch mit Fischresten o.ä. versetzen und dann alle 5-10min eine Kelle ins Wasser.
> Es hat mich auch Überwindung gekostet, da für mich Küstenfischen und füttern irgendwie nicht zusammenpassen, aber es funktioniert grandios!
> Groetjes
> David


Hatte ich auch vor, aber der urlauberische Energy-Drain sagt: Viel zu aufwändig (ich poste demnächst mal ne Karte mit unserem Häuschen relativ zur Angelstelle)..
Ich hatte aber gerade auf der Promenade ein nettes Gespräch mit einem jungen Engländer*, der daheim auch Roach, Chub und Bream nachstellt und mir einige wertvolle Hinweise gab.
Ich könnte mal in den nächsten Tagen ein Büchsenmais-Experiment starten. Tulip konnte ich nicht finden, kein Wunder wenn man sich hier selbst bescheidene Supermärkte betrachtet.

*Überhaupt sind die dominante Spezies hier Engländer, oder eher Engländerinnen, zum Teil prachtvolle Exemplare in voller Blüte, deren Optimismus hinsichtlich zu knapper Kleidung erfreulicherweise keine Grenzen kennt. Es ist schon ein herrlicher Anblick, wenn so eine prächtige North-Country-Galeone die Promenade entlangsegelt, begleitet vom Knarren und Ächzen ihrer Takelage, sozusagen Schiff und Galeonsfigur in Personalunion.


----------



## Tikey0815

Zum Glück hab ich ne zweite Rute mit, die Idylle ist aber auch ganz nett


----------



## Dace

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> die Idylle ist aber auch ganz nett



... ich glaube das Gewässer kenn' ich ... 

Wie ist denn so die allgemeine "Fanglage" momentan Tikey0815 ?


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> die Idylle


Zum Glück hast du noch einen Platz an der ausgebauten Strecke erwischt, sonst sähe es schlecht aus. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tikey0815

Dace schrieb:


> ... ich glaube das Gewässer kenn' ich ...
> 
> Wie ist denn so die allgemeine "Fanglage" momentan Tikey0815 ?


Ich bin entschneidert   

Ist das ne Rotfeder ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das ne Rotfeder ?



Jupp.


----------



## Dace

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das ne Rotfeder



Habe ich da noch nie gefangen, ist mir völlig neu.

Viel Glück noch!


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin entschneidert
> 
> Ist das ne Rotfeder ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416868


Petri. Hier mal ne Link den ich im Zweifelsfall gerne verwende wenn ich mir unsicher bin.



			https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2016/03/Booklet_40Fische-unterscheiden.compressed.pdf


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri geomas u. Minimax
> 
> ich war heute endlich auch mal wider, leider nur See weil bei den Döbeln sieht es grausam aus.
> kurz vor 8 war ich am Teich und wollte 2 meiner alt Neuzugänge probieren, so wie die MF,
> die erste ist eine Shimano Stradic 12,6ft 2,75lb und die Rolle eine XTE 10.000 die bei mir auch noch kein Wasser gesehen hat, die Nr.2 war die Daiwa 12ft ohne Namen so wie die 9000er GS, als die 2 aufgebaut waren habe ich mich an die Preston gemacht als der Pieper der Stradic los ging, ich hatte ca.80m ausgeworfen und dachte es wäre wider so ein 60er, aber der Gute schwamm auf mich zu und ich dachte was für eine Lusche, dran ran ab im Kescher dachte ich aber so 4m vor mir hat er gezeigt das er auch ganz anders kann, und so hat der Spaß mal eiben 15min gedauert. nebenbei bemerkt die Bremse der alten XTE ist wie bei allen Shimanos ein Gedicht.
> dann war Ruhe und es dauerte 1,5 Stunden bis die Preston die biege machte, ein kampfstarker Bauernkarpfen war dann im Kescher. Kurze zeit später ebenfalls an der Preston eine Schleie von ca.20cm gefolgt von einer 25er und Nr.3 war 45cm.
> Danach kam noch ein ??? Brassen???
> Anhang anzeigen 416822
> Anhang anzeigen 416823
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416824
> Anhang anzeigen 416825
> Anhang anzeigen 416826
> Anhang anzeigen 416827
> Anhang anzeigen 416828
> Anhang anzeigen 416829
> 
> 
> hatte meine Glücks Käppi auf
> Anhang anzeigen 416830


Petri, eine echt tolle Strecke, fängt man auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!! 

Frage in die Runde. Hat von euch Erfahrung mit dieser älteren DAM Pose? Ich hab's ja gern so einfach wie möglich aber dieses Teil muss ich ausprobieren. 






Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Tikey0815

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!!
> 
> Frage in die Runde. Hat von euch Erfahrung mit dieser älteren DAM Pose? Ich hab's ja gern so einfach wie möglich aber dieses Teil muss ich ausprobieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416876
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Ich glaube so ist die Idee von R2D2 gereift…..der Lucas war doch Angler, nicht ?


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!!
> 
> Frage in die Runde. Hat von euch Erfahrung mit dieser älteren DAM Pose? Ich hab's ja gern so einfach wie möglich aber dieses Teil muss ich ausprobieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416876
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


-Den Hohlkörper mit Maden in fester Packung befüllen,
-Splint rausziehen, 
-Spitze bis zum Wurf gedrückt halten, 
-Wurf im Bogen,
-Deckung nehmen und Finger in die Ohren bis zur Detonation.

Anschliessend sofort nachsetzen zum melèè mit Picker- oder leichter Grundrute, um in kühnem Ansprung auf kurze Distanz den Swim zu werfen.

Als Alternative schlage ich vor:

-Die Pose Unkundigen für ein Heidengeld als Deeper andrehen
-Das Artefakt in diesem perfekten Zustand nebst Verpackung und Gebrauchsanweisung als seltenes Sammelobjekt in Ehren halten. 

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!!
> 
> Frage in die Runde. Hat von euch Erfahrung mit dieser älteren DAM Pose? Ich hab's ja gern so einfach wie möglich aber dieses Teil muss ich ausprobieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416876
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it



so ein Teil ist mir am 9.8 in der Bucht durch die Lappen gegangen (verpennt) nach dem ich bei dem Typ schon andere eigenartige Posen ersteigert hatte,
schönes und interessantes Teil Glückwunsch.



skyduck schrieb:


> Petri. Hier mal ne Link den ich im Zweifelsfall gerne verwende wenn ich mir unsicher bin.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2016/03/Booklet_40Fische-unterscheiden.compressed.pdf






so nach dem gestrigen für mich Ausnahme Tag was die ausbeute angeht an Fische Größe und Arten, werde ich gleich noch mal los in der Hoffnung das es ruhiger zugeht


----------



## dawurzelsepp

War gestern Abends ebenfalls unterwegs, diesmal wider mit sehr wenig Gepäck.







Die Pose wurde gestern auf Anraten gegen eine Seitenarmmontage getauscht um mit der Pin einmal auf Grund zu Fischen. Als Köder diente mir wider eine Semmelflocke, diesmal in schöner Konsistenz und vom Bäcker. 
Durch die Pin sind natürlich nicht solche Wurfweiten möglich wie mit einer Stationärrolle so war gestern aufgrund des Versuches diese Weiten zu erlangen Tüddl vorprogrammiert. Nach einigen Versuchen und dank eines 5g Blei war es dann doch akzeptabel und die Fische konnte ich erreichen.

Der erste Biss lies bei der richtigen Weite dann auch den ersten Fisch anbeisen der sich erst querstellte und dann leicht herkurbeln lies und kurz drauf die Pin regelrecht unstoppbar ablaufen lies. Quer durch Schilfstängel und das weite Wasser im Fluß dauerte es eine Zeit bis er gelandet war, aber seht selbst:






Ein richtig schöner 75er Schuppi auf Pin an der Black Star Classic 5-30g den ich gerne unserem Dace widmen würde für immer wärende Aufmunterung der letzten Wochen.
Die Montage musste dann aufgrund des Schilfs was sich auch schön in der Schnur verhangen hat neu gebunden werden. Es dauerte einige Zeit bis die nächsten Bisse kamen und so lies sich auch wider ein schönes End 30er Rotauge und 2 Aitel fangen. 
Pinangeln kann schon was schönes sein.


----------



## glgl

Petri! Schöner Fisch und auch schönes Foto. Die Kombo sieht gut aus - schön dass sie auch fängt!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> War gestern Abends ebenfalls unterwegs, diesmal wider mit sehr wenig Gepäck.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416890
> 
> 
> Die Pose wurde gestern auf Anraten gegen eine Seitenarmmontage getauscht um mit der Pin einmal auf Grund zu Fischen. Als Köder diente mir wider eine Semmelflocke, diesmal in schöner Konsistenz und vom Bäcker.
> Durch die Pin sind natürlich nicht solche Wurfweiten möglich wie mit einer Stationärrolle so war gestern aufgrund des Versuches diese Weiten zu erlangen Tüddl vorprogrammiert. Nach einigen Versuchen und dank eines 5g Blei war es dann doch akzeptabel und die Fische konnte ich erreichen.
> 
> Der erste Biss lies bei der richtigen Weite dann auch den ersten Fisch anbeisen der sich erst querstellte und dann leicht herkurbeln lies und kurz drauf die Pin regelrecht unstoppbar ablaufen lies. Quer durch Schilfstängel und das weite Wasser im Fluß dauerte es eine Zeit bis er gelandet war, aber seht selbst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416891
> 
> 
> Ein richtig schöner 75er Schuppi auf Pin an der Black Star Classic 5-30g den ich gerne unserem Dace widmen würde für immer wärende Aufmunterung der letzten Wochen.
> Die Montage musste dann aufgrund des Schilfs was sich auch schön in der Schnur verhangen hat neu gebunden werden. Es dauerte einige Zeit bis die nächsten Bisse kamen und so lies sich auch wider ein schönes End 30er Rotauge und 2 Aitel fangen.
> Pinangeln kann schon was schönes sein.



Petri zum tollen Fisch, lieber Josef.
Ich finde die schwarze DAM-Pin passt auch sehr gut zu dem schwarzroten Blank der Black Star Classic.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri Dank.

Die Quick Shadow wird als eher günstige Centerpin mit Kugellagern ja immer etwas unterschätzt doch die Haltbarkeit dieser Rollen ist durchaus gegeben.
Schade eig das sie nach so langen Verkauf sprich von 2013 - 2021 jetzt von der Quick 4 Trent abgelöst wird. Die neue Trent mit der eher gräulichen Farbe und dem Schalter für die Sperre sagt mir nicht so zu wie der Schiebeknopf der Shadow.....gut alles Gesschmackssache.Vielleicht sollte man die Neue einfach mal in die Hand nehmen und sich selbst ein Bild davon machen und wenn nciht auf die NGT zurückgreifen die noch zu haben ist.
Wenn alle Stricke reißen und einem die Farbe nicht zusagt, alles zerlegen und in ner anderen Farbe beschichten lassen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Gestern war ich tatsächlich mal wieder am Wasser.
Und ich konnte einige winzige Rotaugen, zig Grundeln und, was mich sehr gefreut hat, zwei wunderschöne Ukelei fangen.
Die neue Rute wirft 1,5 Unzen auf 80m ohne zu knacken, ne ganz brauchbare Bißanzeige und man spürt auch Kleinfisch.
Sehr nettes Teil!
Auf der Rolle befindet sich 15er Fireline und es sind gut 80m runter - wirkt immer noch gut gefüllt.
Eigentlich gehört da 12er drauf, die konnte ich bloß nicht bekommen, dann gehen auch, mit etwas mehr Vertrauen, 100m... .


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil dawurzelsepp !

Ich sitze gerade am Teich und möchte eigentlich Karpfen stippen, auf eine Schleie wage ich gar nicht zu hoffen. 
Letztens beim Gerlinger habe ich ein paar Dumbells mitgenommen, die so verdammt lecker riechen, dass ich sie am liebsten selbst lutschen würde. 
Gleich nach dem Auswerfen gab es einen schönen 30cm Giebel und seit dem nur Gezupfe. Ein Stündchen bleibe ich noch.


----------



## Mescalero

Schnell noch ein bisschen Tackleporn....
Sensas Record.


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> mit der Pin einmal auf Grund zu Fischen



Petri zu deinem großartigen Fang mit der Pin, wunderbar das es gleich so erfolgreich war lieber Josef! 

Beeindruckende Fische, besonders auch das große Rotauge (End 30er Rotauge)! 

Tolles Fotos! Was so ein bisschen rote Farbe als Kontrast doch ausmacht.

Das mit dem Werfen wird schon, mit jeden weiteren Angeltag wirst du sicherer und genauer werfen.


Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Bei mir steht das Freischneiden meiner Gerätebox an.
Gerätebox klingt so hochtrabend - ich mach meine Dose sauber.
Wenn ich den Profis so zuschaue, welche wahnsinns Ausrüstung mit welch faszinierender Ordnung ans Wasser gebracht wird.. .
Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal am Wasser gesessen und ERNSTHAFT was vermisst?
Etwas, das nicht durch Vorhandenes halbwegs ersetzt werden konnte?
Also in meiner Laufbahn scheiterte so Einiges, aber eher an mangelnder Lizenz oder fehlenden Ködern, aber nur ganz selten an falschem Tackle.
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch bloß unsäglich faul und habe deshalb sone Sauerei in der Box - schaut selber....


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei mir steht das Freischneiden meiner Gerätebox an.
> Gerätebox klingt so hochtrabend - ich mach meine Dose sauber.
> Wenn ich den Profis so zuschaue, welche wahnsinns Ausrüstung mit welch faszinierender Ordnung ans Wasser gebracht wird.. .
> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal am Wasser gesessen und ERNSTHAFT was vermisst?
> Etwas, das nicht durch Vorhandenes halbwegs ersetzt werden konnte?
> Also in meiner Laufbahn scheiterte so Einiges, aber eher an mangelnder Lizenz oder fehlenden Ködern, aber nur ganz selten an falschem Tackle.
> Vielleicht bin ich aber auch bloß unsäglich faul und habe deshalb sone Sauerei in der Box - schaut selber....
> Anhang anzeigen 416941


Die Box ist sehr akkurat, und enthält vmtl. Alles was Du für Deine Angelei brauchst.

Ich habe ja ebenfalls so ein eingespieltes Kleinteilesortiment, nur eben mit Miniboxen in der Weste und in meiner 'Schlamper'-Tasche.
Eigentlich kommts kaum vor, das ich mal was vermisse, wenn dann meist nach dem Aufräumen oder Umstrukturieren.

Z.B. benutze ich hier im Urlaub einen Eimer, den ich mir im Supermercado gekauft habe, um meinen ganzen Kram am Wasser aufzubewahren.
Mir ist jetzt schon mehrmals meine Hakenbox in den Sand oder ins Wasser gefallen, weil ich sie zerstreut in die mittlere rechte Westentasche (die ich hier nicht benutze) zurückstecken wollte. Mit der Nübsiebox (mittlere Tasche linke Seite) Genau das gleiche: Plumps.


----------



## Kanten

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal am Wasser gesessen und ERNSTHAFT was vermisst?


Letztens erst als ich mit 1-8gr Spinnrute auf Barsche los war und den Eindruck hatte ich wäre mit einer Pose besser ausgerüstet (hatte Rotwürmer dabei, die mache ich gerne an die Spinner ran). Hatte dann sogar eine 0.5gr Pose dabei, aber keine Haken/keine Bleie. Hab dann versucht mit den UL-Jighaken was hinzukriegen (die haben angeblich 0,45gr), aber keine Chance. Hab es auch irgendwie so lange geschafft in der Tasche rumzuwühlen (obwohl meine Spinntasche nicht groß ist) und hab danch noch meine "Posenmontage" so vertüttelt, dass dann die Fische eh weg waren (hab sie wieder gefunden und mit Spinner wenigstens noch ein paar Barsche raugezupft).

Gelernte Lektion: Nicht versuchen was nicht geht.


----------



## Mescalero

In meiner Box ist nur Standardzubehör, Sachen für spezielle Anwendungen befinden sich in separaten Tackleboxen (sehen aus wie Eisboxen, sogar den Aufdruck "Cremissimo Bourbon Vanille" hat die teure japanische Firma extra draufgemacht). Eine für Method, eine für Korb, zwei sogar, eine mit lauter Posenkram usw. So kann ich eigentlich nichts vergessen aber auch nicht spontan am Wasser eine andere Methode ausüben. 

rhinefisher 
Freischneiden ist der richtige Ausdruck! Die ganzen Schnurreste vermitteln den Eindruck von Unordnung aber das täuscht. 
Wenn die Schnur komplett weg ist, sieht es aus wie bei Askari im Regal.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die ganzen Schnurreste vermitteln den Eindruck von Unordnung aber das täuscht


Ich lasse nicht den geringsten Fizel in der Umwelt zurück und wir haben auch immer eine Mülltüte für die Hinterlassenschaften anderer "Angler", aber gelegentlich landet doch was in der Dose und verheddert sich nahezu unlösbar... .


Mescalero schrieb:


> , sieht es aus wie bei Askari im Regal.


Stimmt - die Hälfte von dem was man braucht iss nicht da....
Jetzt muss ich echt mal auffüllen.
Man beachte meine Auswahl an Schrot; AAA ist mein Kleinstes - ein echter Feinstfischer...


----------



## Finke20

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das ne Rotfeder ?



Also ich widerspreche ja unserem Professor Tinca eigentlich nie , doch in diesem Fall muss ich das machen .
Das ist eine Plötze, Begründung aus meiner Sicht. Die Rückenflosse beginnt über dem Bauchflossenansatz und nicht dahinter.
Auch ist das Maul eher endständig, bei der Rotfeder ist das Maul leicht oberständig.
Die Iris ist zwar nicht wirklich rot, sondern eher gelb/rot. 
Dann schleimt der Fisch, ich habe noch nie eine schleimige Rotferder gesehen.


----------



## Dace

Sieht doch übersichtlich und geordnet in deiner Box aus rhinefisher . Wenn ich Schnurreste habe, mache ich es genauso wie du und lege sie sichtbar in die Box zum entsorgen.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal am Wasser gesessen und ERNSTHAFT was vermisst?



Thermoskanne, Butterbrot, Köder  … 

Klar, ich habe mehr als einmal Dinge vermisst. Insbesondere ärgere ich mich über den Umstand, dass ich extra vorher noch fehlende Teile eingekauft habe, weil ich sie für den Angeltag brauche und dann habe ich sie nicht in die Tacklebox einsortiert … 

Mit Tackleboxen halte ich es ähnlich wie Mescalero , da habe ich speziell für die jeweilige Angelart und -methode eine Tacklebox mit dem zugeschnittenen Inhalt. Ich mag gerne so Stofftäschen, Boxen und Böxchen für die Kleinteile …

Meine Tacklebox für das Barbenangeln zurzeit








Tight lines


----------



## glgl

Dace schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 416955
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


…mit Nagelschere für die Fußpflege bei Langeweile // Bissflaute….  

Ernsthaft, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man beachte meine Auswahl an Schrot; AAA ist mein Kleinstes



Ein Königreich für ein Döschen SSG, ein Imperium für eine kleine, bescheidene Auswahl an Karolinenbleien in 7 und 15.
Ein galaktischen Sternenreich für ein paar brauchbare Stopper.

Herrje, zuhause kracht mein Regal unter den verschiedensten Bleiformen fast zusammen, und hier muss ich mit AA-Schrot haushalten, als wärs das Rückflugticket. Nie wieder "Kleinteile beschaff' ich mir vor Ort"


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen Fängern und besoders dawurzelsepp zum Tollen Schuppi

ich war ja auch und wollte es ruhiger angehen lassen, was soll ich sagen Ich bin Profi hat geklappt 
stark bewölkt und ich habe gefroren, bis ca. 9uhr dann kam die Sonne, es lief sehr schleppend aber geduld zahlt sich aus, Karpfen war heute leider nicht und auch sonnst nix großes, Aber  


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> eher männlicher unterwegs auf
> Raubfische,


ich hab dann erst mal um nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen mit Made 2 Pussy Fische gefangen, kann eigentlich jeder der noch nie ernsthaft auf Friedfisch geangelt hat 1 Hecht 130m  könnte er mal werden  und ein Barsch, danach habe ich dann angefangen ernsthaft zu fischen.




erst mal die Männer Fische


----------



## silverfish

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also ich widerspreche ja unserem Professor Tinca eigentlich nie , doch in diesem Fall muss ich das machen .
> Das ist eine Plötze, Begründung aus meiner Sicht. Die Rückenflosse beginnt über dem Bauchflossenansatz und nicht dahinter.
> Auch ist das Maul eher endständig, bei der Rotfeder ist das Maul leicht oberständig.
> Die Iris ist zwar nicht wirklich rot, sondern eher gelb/rot.
> Dann schleimt der Fisch, ich habe noch nie eine schleimige Rotferder gesehen.


 Hör ma ! 
Kennste Paragraph l. nich? 
Wenn der Prof. sagt dann isset so. Diese vegane Diskussionsrunden wolln ma ja nich erst einführn .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Plötze, Begründung aus meiner Sicht. Die Rückenflosse beginnt über dem Bauchflossenansatz und nicht dahinter.



Beginnt doch dahinter.
Daran hatte ich es ja festgemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moment.
Ich ab das Bild mal gedreht. Anleitung dazu schicke ich Tikey0815 bei Bedarf.
Nun sieht es doch so aus als wenn die Flossenansätze etwa auf gleicher Höhe sind - also Plötz(der Rest sieht eh danach aus aber die Färbung ist ja kein hartes Merkmal und Finke hat gute Augen.
Die verdrehte Perspektive hat mir da auf die Schnelle einen Streich gespielt, sorry.
Fischbestimmungsbilder besser immer richtigrum einstellen. Dann ist es einfacher.


----------



## Mescalero

Würde ich auch sagen. Rotfedern haben auch meist nur eine schwach gefärbte Iris, erst recht wenn sie insgesamt eher pastellig sind. Oft sind die Flossen ja viel kräftiger bunt als bei diesem Fisch. 

Außer bei Finke20 und Professor Tinca , deren Plötzen knallen so wie unsere büntesten Rotfedern.


----------



## glgl

Petri Thomas! Und wieder  eine feiste Schleie….prima.

Methode/Montage wie gehabt? (Ja andere Angel hab ich gesehen….)

P.S. 130m dürfte der Schniepel aber nicht schaffen, selbst wenn er alle Schleien im See frisst….


----------



## glgl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern war ich tatsächlich mal wieder am Wasser.
> Und ich konnte einige winzige Rotaugen, zig Grundeln und, was mich sehr gefreut hat, zwei wunderschöne Ukelei fangen.
> Die neue Rute wirft 1,5 Unzen auf 80m ohne zu knacken, ne ganz brauchbare Bißanzeige und man spürt auch Kleinfisch.
> Sehr nettes Teil!
> Auf der Rolle befindet sich 15er Fireline und es sind gut 80m runter - wirkt immer noch gut gefüllt.



So viel wirfst damit?! Das ist ja doch deutlich mehr als anfänglich erwartet…. Diese Rutenserie reizt mich ja immer noch…

Und dass da 80m im Wasser liegen….soll man nicht meinen. Manch einer hat nicht so viel Schnur auf der Rolle wie hier an Rest geblieben ist…

Ich freue mich weiter von deinen Erfahrungen zu lesen. Mach mal das Plastik vom Kork ab, dann werden die Fische auch größer….


----------



## rhinefisher

glgl schrieb:


> Und dass da 80m im Wasser liegen….soll man nicht meinen. Manch einer hat nicht so viel Schnur auf der Rolle wie hier an Rest geblieben ist…
> 
> Ich freue mich weiter von deinen Erfahrungen zu lesen. Hoffentlich ist das Plastik jetzt ab, ich konnte es nicht wirklich erkennen…


Ja, da liegt die Montage in der Auslaufrinne der Buhne, welche dort extrem tief und weit ins Fahrwasser läuft.
Sobald die Strömung die Schnur erfasst, treibt alles unter großem Gepolter nach links und bleibt irgenwann an der Strömungskannte liegen, wo es keinerlei Bisse gab.
Die Rute ist halt Nanoflex; wenn man langsam durchbeschleunigt, geht viel.. .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Letztens beim Gerlinger habe ich ein paar Dumbells mitgenommen, die so verdammt lecker riechen, dass ich sie am liebsten selbst lutschen würde.
> Anhang anzeigen 416908



Diese Dumbles, sind das so etwas wie diese kleinen Marshmallows zum Angeln im Forellenteich? Ich hatte einmal ein Glas mit grünen Marshmallows, diese hatten die Geschmacksrichtung das Aroma Knoblauch. Vom Aussehen und auch der Größe her waren sie diesen Dumbles zumindest sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Ti-it

Thomas. schrieb:


> so ein Teil ist mir am 9.8 in der Bucht durch die Lappen gegangen (verpennt) nach dem ich bei dem Typ schon andere eigenartige Posen ersteigert hatte,
> schönes und interessantes Teil Glückwunsch.


Schreib den mal an, Thomas. 
Hatte ihm Anfang Juli geschrieben, da hatte er noch 7St. in 2 Gramm, 2 St. in 3 Gramm und 5 St. in 4 Gramm. Vllt hat er von denen noch welche. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Plötz vs Rotfeder
mein erster Blick am Wasser gilt immer der Maulstellung, meist sind die Rotfedern hier aber schon im Wasser am goldenen Schuppenkleid klar zu erkennen

Petri zu Euren Fängen - besonders der Pin-Schuppi gefällt mir. 

#vergessen
öfters mal ohne Ersatz zu Hause vergessen tue/habe ich Katapulte, seltener ein Messer oder auch gerne mal Quickstop-Nadeln

Der Ersteinsatz der neuen günstigen 10ft-Poserute ist verschoben; ich war heute nach der Arbeit zu platt, um loszuziehen und leider wird es ja schon sehr früh dunkel.


----------



## Mescalero

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese Dumbles, sind das so etwas wie diese kleinen Marshmallows zum Angeln im Forellenteich? Ich hatte einmal ein Glas mit grünen Marshmallows, diese hatten die Geschmacksrichtung das Aroma Knoblauch. Vom Aussehen und auch der Größe her waren sie diesen Dumbles zumindest sehr ähnlich.


Die Teile für den Forellensee kenne ich nicht, kann also nicht vergleichen. Jedenfalls sind diese orangen Dinger abartig aromatisiert und riechen süß-fruchtig.

Bis auf den Giebel passierte übrigens nichts mehr. Ich hatte mit Hühnerpellets angefüttert und wahrscheinlich tonnenweise Kleinis am Platz.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Teile für den Forellensee kenne ich nicht, kann also nicht vergleichen. Jedenfalls sind diese orangen Dinger abartig aromatisiert und riechen süß-fruchtig.
> 
> Bis auf den Giebel passierte übrigens nichts mehr. Ich hatte mit Hühnerpellets angefüttert und wahrscheinlich tonnenweise Kleinis am Platz.



Aber ist das denn so weiches und schwimmendes Schaum- bzw. Marshmallowzeug oder eher hart wie Boilies?


----------



## Mescalero

Ja die sind recht fest und langsam sinkend.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja die sind recht fest und langsam sinkend.



Okay, danke. Dann scheinen sie doch etwas anders zu sein als meine damaligen Marshmallows zum Forellenangeln. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mit diesen Dingern nicht wirklich Erfolg hatte, weder am Forellenteich, noch an naturbelassenen Gewässern. Nun ist die Angelindustrie eben die Angelindustrie und mir kam bei diesen Dumbles der Gedanke von altem Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Aber scheinbar sind diese Dinger doch etwas anders konzipiert als Angelmarshmallows. Vielleicht sind sie näher am Pellet?


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> War gestern Abends ebenfalls unterwegs, diesmal wider mit sehr wenig Gepäck.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416890
> 
> 
> Die Pose wurde gestern auf Anraten gegen eine Seitenarmmontage getauscht um mit der Pin einmal auf Grund zu Fischen. Als Köder diente mir wider eine Semmelflocke, diesmal in schöner Konsistenz und vom Bäcker.
> Durch die Pin sind natürlich nicht solche Wurfweiten möglich wie mit einer Stationärrolle so war gestern aufgrund des Versuches diese Weiten zu erlangen Tüddl vorprogrammiert. Nach einigen Versuchen und dank eines 5g Blei war es dann doch akzeptabel und die Fische konnte ich erreichen.
> 
> Der erste Biss lies bei der richtigen Weite dann auch den ersten Fisch anbeisen der sich erst querstellte und dann leicht herkurbeln lies und kurz drauf die Pin regelrecht unstoppbar ablaufen lies. Quer durch Schilfstängel und das weite Wasser im Fluß dauerte es eine Zeit bis er gelandet war, aber seht selbst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416891
> 
> 
> Ein richtig schöner 75er Schuppi auf Pin an der Black Star Classic 5-30g den ich gerne unserem Dace widmen würde für immer wärende Aufmunterung der letzten Wochen.
> Die Montage musste dann aufgrund des Schilfs was sich auch schön in der Schnur verhangen hat neu gebunden werden. Es dauerte einige Zeit bis die nächsten Bisse kamen und so lies sich auch wider ein schönes End 30er Rotauge und 2 Aitel fangen.
> Pinangeln kann schon was schönes sein.


Dieses Bild von deinem Gerödel....
OK, der Fisch ist natürlich der Hammer.
Aber dein Gerödel... - irgendwie die reine Perfektion.
Schönes, offensichtlich genutztes Gerät, aufs Wesentliche reduziert...


----------



## Mescalero

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber dein Gerödel... - irgendwie die reine Perfektion.
> Schönes, offensichtlich genutztes Gerät, aufs Wesentliche reduziert...


Das finde ich aber auch! Sehr stilsicher und trotzdem praxistauglich.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moment.
> Ich ab das Bild mal gedreht. Anleitung dazu schicke ich Tikey0815 bei Bedarf.
> Nun sieht es doch so aus als wenn die Flossenansätze etwa auf gleicher Höhe sind - also Plötz(der Rest sieht eh danach aus aber die Färbung ist ja kein hartes Merkmal und Finke hat gute Augen.
> Die verdrehte Perspektive hat mir da auf die Schnelle einen Streich gespielt, sorry.
> Fischbestimmungsbilder besser immer richtigrum einstellen. Dann ist es einfacher.
> Anhang anzeigen 416966


Gestern hab ich mit skyduck seinen Haus-See unsicher gemacht, wir wollten unbedingt für euch eine echte Rotfeder zur Verfügung stellen   
Hier ist eine:





Darüber hinaus haben wir das ein oder andere Rotauge und einige Güstern gefangen, leider alles nicht in nennenswerter Größe, war aber ein toller Abend !


----------



## Ti-it

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dieses Bild von deinem Gerödel....
> OK, der Fisch ist natürlich der Hammer.
> Aber dein Gerödel... - irgendwie die reine Perfektion.
> Schönes, offensichtlich genutztes Gerät, aufs Wesentliche reduziert...


Sehe ich genauso.
Ein reiner Genuss für Nostalgiker.

Ich blättere auch leidenschaftlich gerne in alten Angelzeitschriften. Wenn vielleicht auch nicht immer die absolut besten Tips zu finden sind, so sind es oft auch schon Fotos mit bunten Ruten und 90er Jahre Outfit die einen in eine andere Zeit versetzen. Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen, die Miss Blinker anno 1973. (Blinker Februar 1998 Seite 6 ) 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil dawurzelsepp !
> 
> Ich sitze gerade am Teich und möchte eigentlich Karpfen stippen, auf eine Schleie wage ich gar nicht zu hoffen.
> Letztens beim Gerlinger habe ich ein paar Dumbells mitgenommen, die so verdammt lecker riechen, dass ich sie am liebsten selbst lutschen würde.
> Gleich nach dem Auswerfen gab es einen schönen 30cm Giebel und seit dem nur Gezupfe. Ein Stündchen bleibe ich noch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416906
> Anhang anzeigen 416907
> Anhang anzeigen 416908


Die Tutti-Frutti hatte ich nich nicht im Einsatz, aber ich finde die Dumbells aus der Reihe bisher sehr überzeugend. Genauer die gelben (Karamell), die weißen (Knoblauch) und die pinken (Squid) sind beim Rheinfeedern immer dabei!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

Der eine oder andere hier hat ja sicherlich schon einmal bei _Angling Direct_ bestellt. Es gibt dabei einen deutschsprachigen Onlineauftritt aber auch das britische Original. Das Produktsortiment in beiden _AD-Shops_ scheint dabei leider nicht gleich zu sein, so findet man etwa einige Ruten nur in England. Wie schaut es aus mit Bestellungen in England? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Gerade jetzt wo sich das Bestellen in England leider wieder etwas schwieriger bzw. teurer gestaltet.

Bisher habe ich nur einmal etwas auf der deutschen _AD-Seite _bestellt. Das ging vollkommen problemlos.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri ins Münsterland

ich war gerade auch tatsächlich nur kurz am See, leider war die Stelle besetzt wo ich hinwollte von 3 Karpfenangler die dort seit gestern Abend kampieren und ihr glück auf Karpfen versuchten 9 Ruten kein Fisch, ich habe dann gezwungenermaßen anders wo meine 2 Karpfen Ruten aufgebaut, und wie heißt es so schön, er kam sah und siegte nach 1,5 Stunden, eingepackt und die 3 vom anderen Ufer ein wenig genervt   




klein aber fein, und die Rute hat jetzt auch ihren ersten Karpfen


----------



## Tricast

Wahrscheinlich hatten die auch keine Cormoran Glücksmütze und Shimanski Rollen an den Cormoran Ruten. Also kein Wunder, darfst Du ruhig ein bisschen nerven.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Stimmt Mütze hatte ich auf, aber die Rute ist auch eine aus dem Hause Shimanski


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil daci7 und Thomas. !

Ich wollte mal, für den Bekannten meines Schwagers, fragen, ob es irgendwo diese Mützen, mit denen das Karpfenangeln so erfolgreich ist, kaufen kann. Weiß da jemand was? Steht der Name eines Vogels drauf....Silbermöwe, Graureiher oder sowas.


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil daci7 und Thomas. !
> 
> Ich wollte mal, für den Bekannten meines Schwagers, fragen, ob es irgendwo diese Mützen, mit denen das Karpfenangeln so erfolgreich ist, kaufen kann. Weiß da jemand was? Steht der Name eines Vogels drauf....Silbermöwe, Graureiher oder sowas.


Ich war leider garnicht am Wasser - mich plagt seit einigen Tagen eine wirklich hartnäckige und ätzende Erkältung ... aber es wird so langsam besser.
Zur Motivation kam gestern ein schweres Paket welches möglichst bald mal getestet werden soll. Ein Karpfentempel im klassischen Stil, der Platz für zwei Liegen bietet. Ich bin gespannt!








Das Motiviert schon ein wenig 
Ein allgemeines Petri in die Runde und besonders an die Kollegen Thomas. und dawurzelsepp !
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Mescalero

Mist, ich habe die Namen durcheinander gehauen.

Mein Petri galt eigentlich Tikey0815 und skyduck !
Und Thomas. und dawurzelsepp .


----------



## geomas

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere hier hat ja sicherlich schon einmal bei _Angling Direct_ bestellt. Es gibt dabei einen deutschsprachigen Onlineauftritt aber auch das britische Original. Das Produktsortiment in beiden _AD-Shops_ scheint dabei leider nicht gleich zu sein, so findet man etwa einige Ruten nur in England. Wie schaut es aus mit Bestellungen in England? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Gerade jetzt wo sich das Bestellen in England leider wieder etwas schwieriger bzw. teurer gestaltet.
> 
> Bisher habe ich nur einmal etwas auf der deutschen _AD-Seite _bestellt. Das ging vollkommen problemlos.



Ja, die Sortimente der AD-Shops mit .eu und .de-Endung einerseits und .co.uk andererseits sind mittlerweile zwei Paar Schuhe. Ich _vermute_, daß man mit dt. Adresse nicht bei anglingdirect.co.uk kaufen kann.

Woanders kann man relativ problemlos shoppen, gute Erfahrungen habe ich zum Beispiel mit https://www.benwick-sports.co.uk/ und https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/ gemacht. Die https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/ wäre nach früheren Erfahrungen auch ne gute Adresse.
Teilweise kauft man dort Ware netto und die Logistikfirma übernimmt die Verzollungs- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer-Erklärungs-Geschichten gegen eine Gebühr. Auch andere britische Angelshops kann man einfach anschreiben und fragen, wie die Modalitäten sich gestalten tun... Meine beschränkte Erfahrung: die sind oft zuvorkommender und schneller als etliche dt. Online-Läden.


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 und Thomas. - Petri zu Euren Fängen und daci7 - bitte richte Deinen Kindern Glückwunsche zur neuen super-duper-Tobe-Höhle aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, die Sortimente der AD-Shops mit .eu und .de-Endung einerseits und .co.uk andererseits sind mittlerweile zwei Paar Schuhe. Ich _vermute_, daß man mit dt. Adresse nicht bei anglingdirect.co.uk kaufen kann.
> 
> Woanders kann man relativ problemlos shoppen, gute Erfahrungen habe ich zum Beispiel mit https://www.benwick-sports.co.uk/ und https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/ gemacht. Die https://www.tacklebox.co.uk/ wäre nach früheren Erfahrungen auch ne gute Adresse.
> Teilweise kauft man dort Ware netto und die Logistikfirma übernimmt die Verzollungs- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer-Erklärungs-Geschichten gegen eine Gebühr. Auch andere britische Angelshops kann man einfach anschreiben und fragen, wie die Modalitäten sich gestalten tun... Meine beschränkte Erfahrung: die sind oft zuvorkommender und schneller als etliche dt. Online-Läden.



Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung der Lage und die alternativen Shops.  

Schade, die scheinbar AD exklusive _John Wilson Travel Float Fishing Rod _hätte ich mir eigentlich gerne zulegen wollen. Diese wurde wohl noch einmal neu aufgelegt und hat mich in der vorherigen Version schon interessiert. Speziell was den Transport auf meinem Motorrad anbelangt wäre diese Rute natürlich toll.

Am besten schreibe ich Angling Direct UK einmal an und frage nach, wie es sich mit dem Versand nach Deutschland bzw. zu ihrem deutschsprachigen Ableger verhält.


----------



## seatrout61

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Dann scheinen sie doch etwas anders zu sein als meine damaligen Marshmallows zum Forellenangeln. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mit diesen Dingern nicht wirklich Erfolg hatte, weder am Forellenteich, noch an naturbelassenen Gewässern. Nun ist die Angelindustrie eben die Angelindustrie und mir kam bei diesen Dumbles der Gedanke von altem Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Aber scheinbar sind diese Dinger doch etwas anders konzipiert als Angelmarshmallows. Vielleicht sind sie näher am Pellet?


Dumbbell ist das englische Wort für"Hantel"...und die haben als Angelköder so gesehen nur eine andere Form als (meist runde) Boilies...

Dumbbell sind wie die runden Boilies "hartgekocht" und werden wie Boilies als Sinker, Wafter (austariert) und Popup's in unterschiedlichen Größen und Farben angeboten.

Eine weitere exotische Form sind kissenförmige Boilies...diese rollen nicht weg (Strömung/Gefälle)...sondern bleiben (theoretisch) am vorgesehenen Platz liegen.

Marshmallows hingegen sind weiche Köder.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bei uns im Verein mussten 2 Seen komplett gesperrt werden...in einem See waren trotz Rettungsaktion (Sauerstoffzufuhr per Pumpe) ca. 700kg Fisch (v.a. große Brassen, keine Edelfische) verendet...in weiteren 2 Kleingewässern wurde Anfütterverbot erlassen.

Musste deshalb auf ein weiteres Vereinsgewässer (alte Kieskuhle) ausweichen...leider erfolglos....nicht einmal einen einzigen Biss....2 Karpfenangler waren am 3. (von 5 geplanten) 24-Std.-Angeltagen ebenfalls noch ohne Biss...Karpfen sind drin...sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitiv.

Hoffe, das sich die Situation nächste Woche wieder entspannt und normalisiert...und ich mal was positives berichten kann.

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Mescalero

Bankside Dreamer 
Das wird schon klappen, vermute ich. Noch vor einem oder zwei Jahren war der Import von außerhalb der EU oft mit Aufwand verbunden, zum Zollamt fahren usw.

Das scheint sich grundsätzlich geändert zu haben. Inzwischen verzollen alle Versender die Lieferung und die Sendung wird direkt zugestellt. Die Gebühren zahlt man entweder gleich oder man bekommt später eine Rechnung per Post. Die kassieren natürlich eine Bearbeitungsgebüht aber die Abwicklung ist letztlich stressfrei und wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger (bei den derzeitigen Benzinpreisen).


----------



## Thomas.

wollte eigentlich morgen fischen, aber um 7uhr heute war Alam angesagt, mein Döbelfluss steht auf kippe, also hin und auf geht's.
die Feuerwehr hat abgepumpt, und 5 Leute haben versucht so viel wie möglich zu retten und 150m weiter um zu setzen, über die Vereins WA Gruppe wurden nach helfenden Händen gefragt, die üblichen ausreden, die es auf Platz 1 geschaft hat ist diese: Finde es sehr erstaunlich das es so spontan passiert, ich habe getrunken und bin sicher nicht dabei.(der Anwärter zum Gewässerwart) 

morgenfrüh geht es weiter, mal schauen wie dann die ausreden sind.










	

		
			
		

		
	
zwei richtig große


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil daci7 und Thomas. !
> 
> Ich wollte mal, für den Bekannten meines Schwagers, fragen, ob es irgendwo diese Mützen, mit denen das Karpfenangeln so erfolgreich ist, kaufen kann. Weiß da jemand was? Steht der Name eines Vogels drauf....Silbermöwe, Graureiher oder sowas.











						Cormoran Cormoran Schirmmütze schwarz/grün, 6,99 €
					

Schwarz/grüne Schirmmütze mit CORMORAN Logo Eine Größe für alle Material: 100% Baumwolle




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich morgen fischen, aber um 7uhr heute war Alam angesagt, mein Döbelfluss steht auf kippe, also hin und auf geht's.
> die Feuerwehr hat abgepumpt, und 5 Leute haben versucht so viel wie möglich zu retten und 150m weiter um zu setzen, über die Vereins WA Gruppe wurden nach helfenden Händen gefragt, die üblichen ausreden, die es auf Platz 1 geschaft hat ist diese: Finde es sehr erstaunlich das es so spontan passiert, ich habe getrunken und bin sicher nicht dabei.(der Anwärter zum Gewässerwart)
> 
> morgenfrüh geht es weiter, mal schauen wie dann die ausreden sind.
> Anhang anzeigen 417050
> Anhang anzeigen 417048
> Anhang anzeigen 417049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zwei richtig große
> Anhang anzeigen 417047
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417046


Ach du Kacke Thomas ... das schaut garnicht schön aus. Ich drück euch alle Daumen!


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke Thomas ... das schaut garnicht schön aus. Ich drück euch alle Daumen!


Besten Dank,
ich hoffe das die Aktion den einen oder anderen Fisch gerettet hat, es war leider unorganisiert und eigentlich waren wir mit allem mehr als überfordert, die Feuerwehr konnte leider nicht weitgenug ab pumpen, so das die Fische noch viel Wasser untern Bauch hatten und ordentlich gas gegeben haben (sofern möglich), wir konnte erst bei Dunkelheit anfangen, 3 haben mit Kescher versucht raus zu holen was geht, der einzige der  einen Kescher dabei hatte wo auch große rein gingen war ich, die beiden anderen waren Barsch und Stipp Angler und dem entsprechend ihre Kescher, das Wasser wurde durch uns auch noch Trüber so das wir nix mehrgesehen haben und nur noch rumstochern konnten.
aber für die kurze Zeit(die Feuerwehr wollte auch ins WE und brauchten ihre Scheinwerfer) die wir zur Verfügung hatten haben wir viele groß Barsche, Hechte und Döbel rausgeholt und hunderte von klein Fisch, leider habe ich weder gemessen noch Bilder gemacht, kam mir auch nicht in den Sin war in der Situation belanglos.
gleich um 10uhr soll es weiter gehen, und ich bin gespannt wie viel erscheinen.

ein schlechtes Bild habe ich doch gemacht, ich weiß nicht wie groß so eine Wäschewanne ist, aber 3 Döbel (die ich gefangen habe) waren* deutlich* Länger, die Wanne werde ich heute messen.



PS. eigenartigerweise ist oberhalb der Stau immer (am Dienstag war ich noch dort) genug Wasser gewesen und jetzt liegt dort alles trocken, aber die Felder entlang des Fluss sind schön Grün und der erste Mais ist abgeerntet 

allen einen schönen Sonntag und die es zum Wasser zieht ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## daci7

Ich hab ja noch kurz überlegt ob ich vorbeikommen soll - hab ja auch Interesse daran, dass deine D-Fische über die Rubden kommen ... aber nach 5 Tagen Erkältung kam dann heute die erste "positive" Nachricht ...




So zum kotzen.
Also weiterhin die Füße stillhalten ...


----------



## Thomas.

dann mal gute Besserung eine milden verlauf und keine Nachwirkungen(habe immer noch Nachwirkungen davon), aber sehe es mal positiv immerhin ist das kein Schwangerschaft Test


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch kurz überlegt ob ich vorbeikommen soll - hab ja auch Interesse daran, dass deine D-Fische über die Rubden kommen ... aber nach 5 Tagen Erkältung kam dann heute die erste "positive" Nachricht ...
> Anhang anzeigen 417054
> 
> So zum kotzen.
> Also weiterhin die Füße stillhalten ...


Im ersten Moment dachte ich du bist schwanger    Noch zu früh am Morgen bei mir 

Also gute Besserung und einen milden Verlauf gewünscht !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Am besten schreibe ich Angling Direct UK einmal an und frage nach, wie es sich mit dem Versand nach Deutschland bzw. zu ihrem deutschsprachigen Ableger verhält.



Dann teil uns doch bitte das Ergebnis mit, mein Lieber.


----------



## Slappy

Acht Thomas. , hoffentlich geht da alles gut.... Genauso bei dir seatrout61 .... 

daci7 gut, schnelle und vor allem komplette Genesung wünsche ich dir


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen für Fische und Flüsschen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Gute Besserung daci7 und einen milden Verkauf.

Thomas. 
Unschöner Sache das mit dem Gewässer und ich dachte immer ein Fluß würde nicht so schnell kippen.

Ich bin grad draußen, diesmal das totale Kontrastprogramm zu Donnerstag. Heute mit zwei Karpfenruten und Pellets.





Wenigstens ist 90er Jahre Tackle am Start.

Am Freitag hab es noch ne super Neuerwerbung einer 90er Jahre Karpfenrute dazu gibt's zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal Infos. Eines schon vorweg es ist das Gegenstück einer DAM Twin Carbo Carp.

Allen Fängern und Nichtfängern dieses Wochenende schon mal ein dickes Petri


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, dawurzelsepp und allzeit Freude am neuen alten Gerät!

Gute Besserung, lieber daci7 !

Ach Mist, Thomas. , das sieht ja traurig aus bei Dir am Fluss. Hoffentlich bleiben die Verluste halbwegs im Rahmen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Plan ist aufgegangen, bin ich froh.






Zwei kurze Bisse gab es noch und jetzt wird zusammengepackt.
Die Erfolgsmontage:




Meine liebste wenn mit Schilf oder Wasserpflanzen zu rechnen ist und das Blei geht auch nicht verloren.


----------



## Dace

Man Thomas. das sieht aber echt traurig aus. Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht so optimal lief, aber ein großartiger Einsatz, der viele Fische gerettet hat! 



daci7 schrieb:


> kam dann heute die erste "positive" Nachricht



Gute Besserung daci7 !



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Plan ist aufgegangen



Petri zu dem makelosen Schuppmann dawurzelsepp ! Es ist immer schön, wenn ein ein Plan aufgeht! 


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

so wider da, erst mal dank für die Zusprüche.
und mal wider ein Petri in den Süden für den Schuppi.

leider ist das Wasser in dem Becken wider gestiegen, aber es waren heute 8 Helfer vor Ort und wir konnten noch einige mittlere Döbel, Hecht und etliche Barsche so wie hunderte von Jungfischen bergen. und wie vor 2 Jahren waren auch wider Junge Zander und Schleien darunter so wie 1 Aal.
aber die Nächste Baustelle lässt wohl leider nicht mehr lange auf sich warten, ich Tippe in 2-3 Tagen ist das nächste Loch fällig wo es aber sehr schwierig seinen wird.

das nächste Loch, ca.20 Döbel ü50 und ne menge um die 30-40cm so wie einige Hechte 
	

		
			
		

		
	





mal ein Bild von Heute und mittleren Döbeln (die Wanne ist 60cm, so mit weiß ich das dort Döbel von weit über 60cm vorhanden sind)





und ich gestern Abend natürlich mit besagter Mütze


so sieht es oberhalb der Stau aus, und wie gesagt war am Dienstag noch ordentlich Wasser vorhanden


----------



## glgl

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Plan ist aufgegangen, bin ich froh.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417061
> 
> Zwei kurze Bisse gab es noch und jetzt wird zusammengepackt.
> Die Erfolgsmontage:
> Anhang anzeigen 417062
> 
> Meine liebste wenn mit Schilf oder Wasserpflanzen zu rechnen ist und das Blei geht auch nicht verloren.


Toller Fisch, Petri!

Ist das ne Festbleimontage?! Ich erkenne den Ring hinter dem Stopper, deshalb denke ich eher nein, aber was kommt dann bzw. worauf läuft das Blei da?


----------



## Dace

glgl schrieb:


> Ist das ne Festbleimontage?! Ich erkenne den Ring hinter dem Stopper, deshalb denke ich eher nein, aber was kommt dann bzw. worauf läuft das Blei da?



Das nennt sich "Semi Fixed Rig", vielleicht hilft das weiter: Semi Fixed Rig 


Tight lines


----------



## glgl

Dace schrieb:


> Das nennt sich "Semi Fixed Rig", vielleicht hilft das weiter: Semi Fixed Rig
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Danke!
Mit einem Inlineblei kenne ich das und nutze es selber, mit dem Wirbelblei hier vermochte ich auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen ob das Blei fixiert ist.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,

allen mit gesundheitlichen Problemen wünsche ich gute Besserung.

Den Fängern und die, die es versucht haben in den letzten Tagen ich ein herzliches Petri Heil.

Wir hatten gestern den Catch&Clean Day.
Um 9Uhr trafen sich 13 Anglerinnen und Angler (von200 Mitgliedern) an unserem Vereinsheim zum gemeinsamen Müllsammeln. Es wurde an unserem Vereinssee und an der Oder gesammelt. Hier ist das Ergebnis:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Danach wurde erstmal eine anständige Bratwurst gegrillt.
Um 13Uhr30 ging es dann zum Angeln an unseren See.
Geangelt habe ich mit 2Ruten, einmal eine Abu Ledgerlite 112, Rolle Shakespeare Ambidex Super und die neue alte Browning Quiver Prime 30 mit einer Browning STE Match 23 Rolle.
Das Ergebnis war sehr mager, eine 20cm Rotauge und eine 15cm Rotfeder. Um 18Uhr30 habe ich dann eingepackt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

glgl schrieb:


> Toller Fisch, Petri!
> 
> Ist das ne Festbleimontage?! Ich erkenne den Ring hinter dem Stopper, deshalb denke ich eher nein, aber was kommt dann bzw. worauf läuft das Blei da?



Es ist ein Semi Run Rig wo das Blei über diesen Ring am Gummi fest sitzt. Sobald ein Fisch ins Kraut oder Schilf zieht gibt der Gummi nach und das Blei läuft frei. Früher hatte ich immer Bleie beim drill verloren sobalds ins Kraut ging und seit ich dieses Rig verwende gibt's sogut wie keine Probleme mehr. Bei einem abriß ist zudem das Blei schneller frei. Hab zudem die neue Schur von der Seite aktuell im Einsatz  bin begeistert davon.


----------



## rhinefisher

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Um 9Uhr trafen sich 13 Anglerinnen und Angler (von200 Mitgliedern)


Macht einen schon irgendwie nachdenklich... .


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die neue Rute wirft 1,5 Unzen auf 80m ohne zu knacken





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auf der Rolle befindet sich 15er Fireline und es sind gut 80m runter


Jetzt hab ich tatsächlich mal nachgemessen; 74m waren es genau.
Da ich noch gut 10m vom Rutenständer zur Abwurfposition (kling wie Bomberpilot..) hatte, wirft das Teil unter diesen Bedingungen gut 60m und nicht 80.
Jetzt mach ich das seit 55 Jahren und kann sowas noch immer nicht vernünftig einschätzen... .


----------



## Minimax

Mahlzeit, Jungs,
Ich habe das Rätsel lösen können, warum ich hier nur so kleine und so wenige Fischlein an Land ziehen kann!
Die Missus und ich sind gestern auf ein sonnendurchglühtes, unwirtliches der Küste vorgelagertes Eiland gefahren, weil.. weil.. Man man das nunmal so macht als Touristenpärchen. Selbst Seevögel meiden den Felsen.

 Das Eiland wurde wie alles hier von als Maggma einst von der Erde ausgebrochen, daher die dunkelschwarz-rote Farbe mit gelben Stippen und brockige Konsistenz der schuttaldenartigen Hügel. Was hier aussieht wie ein kleines Oasental ist ein blubbernder Bittersalzteich mit Schleimalgen, das Grüne sind keine richtigen Pflanzen sondern irgendein halyphytischer Bodendecker von Eiterpustelartigem Wuchs. Beachtet bitte auch den Mangel an Sonnenschirmen, Stühlen und kühlem Bier.




Da ich zu hart für Sonnencreme bin, und es uncool finde, Wasserflaschen mit mir rumzutragen, war ich abends dann ein _klitzekleines bisschen _erschöpft. Unter anderem habe ich darauf bestanden, das mich Mrs. Minimax von nun an 'Lagartija Mike' nennen soll und ich dies auch in meinem Pass vermerkt haben möchte.


Jedenfalls hab ich auf einer Fahrt im _Glasbodenboot_ bestanden, um hier mal die anglerischen Gegebenheiten vor Ort zu inspizieren.

Was soll ich Euch sagen: Ich kann ja garnichts fangen, hier gibt's ja kaum Fische


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> hier gibt's ja kaum Fische


Stimmt!
Keine 50 km von dir weg, lag ich vor vielen Wintern mal mit Schnorchelzeugs in einer Bucht, während wir vom Boot aus nen 120l Sack voll altem Brot verklappten.
Soviel Fisch hatte ich noch nie gesehen; wenn ich mit ausgestreckten Armen ein an der Wasseroberfläche treibendes Baguette zerdrückt habe, konnte ich meine Hände nichtmehr sehen vor lauter Fisch... .
In der Situation war jeder Wurf ein Biß, man bekam dank der Barras aber längst nicht jeden Fisch.
Als ich dann am nächsten Tag mit wenigen Broten wieder vor Ort war, herrschte, trotz identischer Bedingungen, völlige Flaute bei den Fischen... .
Biese Biester können genauso rumzicken wie unsere D-fische.. .


----------



## glgl

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es ist ein Semi Run Rig wo das Blei über diesen Ring am Gummi fest sitzt. Sobald ein Fisch ins Kraut oder Schilf zieht gibt der Gummi nach und das Blei läuft frei. Früher hatte ich immer Bleie beim drill verloren sobalds ins Kraut ging und seit ich dieses Rig verwende gibt's sogut wie keine Probleme mehr. Bei einem abriß ist zudem das Blei schneller frei. Hab zudem die neue Schur von der Seite aktuell im Einsatz  bin begeistert davon.


Besten Dank, jetzt ist es endgültig klar!

edit: hab’s gerade auch mal nachgebaut. Werde ich mal ausprobieren statt Inline-Blei.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Keine 50 km von dir weg, lag ich vor vielen Wintern mal mit Schnorchelzeugs in einer Bucht, während wir vom Boot aus nen 120l Sack voll altem Brot verklappten.
> Soviel Fisch hatte ich noch nie gesehen; wenn ich mit ausgestreckten Armen ein an der Wasseroberfläche treibendes Baguette zerdrückt habe, konnte ich meine Hände nichtmehr sehen vor lauter Fisch... .
> In der Situation war jeder Wurf ein Biß, man bekam dank der Barras aber längst nicht jeden Fisch.
> Als ich dann am nächsten Tag mit wenigen Broten wieder vor Ort war, herrschte, trotz identischer Bedingungen, völlige Flaute bei den Fischen... .
> Biese Biester können genauso rumzicken wie unsere D-fische.. .


Das war schon toll, diese Pracht von Glasbodenboot aus zu sehen- die Crew hat sie natürlich für die Gäste mit Brot angelockt. Und neben dem Gewimmel und Getümmel der verschiedenen Meer- und Streifenbrassen und was weiß ich noch alles sah man auch Papageifische, und verschiedene auch farbenprächtige Spezies die ich garnicht identifizieren konnte. Unten am Grund gabs größere Fische, mit ganz herrlichen zitronengelben Mustern, und sogar so eine Art Scholle oder Plattfisch die die Missus entdeckte. Auch größere, massive dunkle Fische, die ich irgendwie mit barschartigen verbinden würde, aber etwas klein für Grouper.

Ein herrlicher Anblick, ich konnte mich garnicht sattsehen, war ganz aufgeregt und hab die ganzen Glassbottomfenster blockiert.

Und es ist genau wie Du sagst, unter den ganzen aufgeregten Schwarmfischen patroullierten ganz cool und träge, sozusagen mit Sonnenbrille, ein zwei Barracudas, sie waren aber zu entspannt für einen Sargo-Happen. Leider schwer zu fotographieren.




Also im Grunde wie bei uns nur glasklar und türkisblau: Wie ein wilder Brassen/Plötzenschwarm in voller Anfütterung, und dann kommt mal Herr Hecht vorbei um zu gucken ob ein kleiner Snack machbar wäre.
Tolles Erlebnis!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Grüße vom Kanal !
> 
> Das ist meine OCC Rute
> Anhang anzeigen 416847
> 
> 
> Mist…..werf ich aus und nach 5 Minuten fällt mir das auf
> 
> Glatt am Ring abgebrochen


Da war eindeutig die Leitplanke schuld, scharfe Kante sowas


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich lasse nicht den geringsten Fizel in der Umwelt zurück und wir haben auch immer eine Mülltüte für die Hinterlassenschaften anderer "Angler", aber gelegentlich landet doch was in der Dose und verheddert sich nahezu unlösbar... .
> 
> Stimmt - die Hälfte von dem was man braucht iss nicht da....
> Jetzt muss ich echt mal auffüllen.
> Man beachte meine Auswahl an Schrot; AAA ist mein Kleinstes - ein echter Feinstfischer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416950


Du hast anscheinend auch immer ein paar Notfallhakteile für störende Fische am Futterplatz an board! 

Das ist jetzt nur die kleine Notfallbox, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moment.
> Ich ab das Bild mal gedreht. Anleitung dazu schicke ich Tikey0815 bei Bedarf.
> Nun sieht es doch so aus als wenn die Flossenansätze etwa auf gleicher Höhe sind - also Plötz(der Rest sieht eh danach aus aber die Färbung ist ja kein hartes Merkmal und Finke hat gute Augen.
> Die verdrehte Perspektive hat mir da auf die Schnelle einen Streich gespielt, sorry.
> Fischbestimmungsbilder besser immer richtigrum einstellen. Dann ist es einfacher.
> Anhang anzeigen 416966


Und ich dachte schon ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich tatsächlich mal nachgemessen; 74m waren es genau.
> Da ich noch gut 10m vom Rutenständer zur Abwurfposition (kling wie Bomberpilot..) hatte, wirft das Teil unter diesen Bedingungen gut 60m und nicht 80.
> Jetzt mach ich das seit 55 Jahren und kann sowas noch immer nicht vernünftig einschätzen... .


Genau geht sowieso nur auf dem Sportplatz (und lohnt sich schon),
notfalls mit einer separaten Probeschnur/Wechselspule fürs trocken-Sandige.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp 
Du hast Traumkarpfen in Reihe abgeräumt!

Thomas. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen und viel Komdition für das Einsammeln!
Eine vorgenommene deutliche Längendurchtestung von ü60 Döbel ist doch auch was feines,
sowas gebiert etwas Vorfreude bei alle dem Chaos.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> patroullierten ganz cool und träge, sozusagen mit Sonnenbrille, ein zwei Barracudas, sie waren aber zu entspannt für einen Sargo-Happen.


Das ändert sich blitzartig, sobald Du einen der Sargos durch Haken und Schnur irritierst...


----------



## geomas

Super, daß der Ersteinsatz der neuen alten DAM-Combo gleich belohnt wurde, also Petri, lieber dawurzelsepp !

Die ältere Browning sieht gut aus, sicher eine feine Rute, vielleicht klappts beim nächsten Ansitz mit einem kernigeren Fang, lieber kuttenkarl !
Ach ja, ist die Rute auf dem vorletzten Bild nicht ne frühe Drennan??

Danke für die interessanten Einblicke ins Meer, lieber Minimax - Euch beiden noch ne schöne Zeit auf dem Eiland.

Thomas. - letztlich kann man wohl nur noch auf Regen hoffen. Ist echt ein Jammer um die Fische (und anderen Lebewesen) in „Deinen Flußabschnitten”.


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja, ist die Rute auf dem vorletzten Bild nicht ne frühe Drennan??


Ups, altes Bild dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## geomas

So, heute Abend hat es doch mal wieder geklappt mit einem kurzen Ansitz am Fluß nebenan. 
Die neue Rute wurde erfolgreich entschneidert, anschließend die Plastikfolie von den Griffteilen anschließend entfernt.
Ist ne Browning CK Micro-Waggler F1 in 30m, WG bis 10gr. Als Rolle kam eine Ecusima AX1000 dazu (der Händler hatte sie sehr günstig im Angebot). 
Soviel zum Thema möglichst wenig China-Ware kaufen... Naja, ich versuchs weiter.

Auf die gut laufende Billig-Ryobi kam Shimano Aero Float in 4,7lb, gebastelt hab ich fix ne einfache Waggler-Montage mit einem 4BB Straight Reed Waggler. 
3BB waren genug, um die günstige Pose gut stehen zu lassen, ein No.8 kam als Bißanzeigeschrot auf das Vorfach. 
Angeboten habe ich ältere Maden, Caster, Dosenmais kurz über Grund oder auf dem Grund schleifend. Erster Fisch war eine Micro-Rotfeder. Ihre folgten etliche Plötz bis geschätzt 25cm und zum Schluß, schon nach Sonnenuntergang, noch ein Brassen von geschätzt an die 40cm. 
Die Rute hat sich gut gemacht, auch die Rolle lief prima. 
Vor dem Kauf hatte ich lange hin- und herüberlegt, ob ich mir nicht die Shimano Aero X1 Pellet-Waggler-Rute holen soll, aber mit den Browning CK-Ruten hatte ich zuletzt ganz positive Erfahrungen gemacht und deshalb fiel die Entscheidung auf die Browning.






Die Folie ist mittlerweile ab, das EVA-Material am Griff ist okay für mich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Vor dem Kauf hatte ich lange hin- und herüberlegt, ob ich mir nicht die Shimano Aero X1 Pellet-Waggler-Rute holen soll, aber mit den Browning CK-Ruten hatte ich zuletzt ganz positive Erfahrungen gemacht und deshalb fiel die Entscheidung auf die Browning.


Ob Shimano Aero X1 oder Browning CK oder Browning CFX dürfte ziemlich egal sein, die Unterscheide sind minimal bzw. Browning hat noch mehr Typen geordert, und kommen eh aus der gleichen Fabrik.
Ich habe diese Combo mit den beiden Aero X1 10ft+11ft, diese Rolle in 2000 3000 4000 passt mir auch min. so gut wie Thomas seine rot-gestreifte Stradic dazu.
Die 1000 und 2000 haben genau den gleichen Body und Spulen sind tauschbar, Gewicht ist auch fast gleich.

Kannst du bestätigen, dass die Browning CK richtig klar glänzend lackiert ist? Sind die Ringe chrom oder schwarz?
Da liegen die kleinen Designunterschiede.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob Shimano Aero X1 oder Browning CK oder Browning CFX dürfte ziemlich egal sein, die Unterscheide sind minimal bzw. Browning hat noch mehr Typen geordert, und kommen eh aus der gleichen Fabrik.
> Ich habe diese Combo mit den beiden Aero X1 10ft+11ft, diese Rolle in 2000 3000 4000 passt mir auch min. so gut wie Thomas seine rot-gestreifte Stradic dazu.
> Die 1000 und 2000 haben genau den gleichen Body und Spulen sind tauschbar, Gewicht ist auch fast gleich.
> 
> Kannst du bestätigen, dass die Browning CK richtig klar glänzend lackiert ist? Sind die Ringe chrom oder schwarz?
> Da liegen die kleinen Designunterschiede.



Die Ringe an der CK Microwaggler sind schwarz - im Gegensatz zu den „Stahlringen” an der CK F1 Wand.
Die Microwaggler ist glänzend lackiert.
Von der Optik her gefallen mir die Aero X1 besser, aber Optik ist ja nicht alles...

Die 1000er (und somit auch 2000er) Ecusimas sind größer als viele andere Rollen gleicher Größenangabe, stört mich nicht, fiel mir aber auf.
Eine ebenfalls recht neue Okuma Ceymar CXT 30 (FD) zum Beispiel ist in etwa gleich groß, wirkt aber etwas zierlicher als die 1000er Ecusima AX.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Danke für die Feststellung der Details!
Habe sogar inzwischen eine Website von Bronwning entdeckt, wo man Realfotobilder der CFX und CK sehen kann. Leider weiß man nie wie exakt die damit sind, wird ja leider viel zusammen gemogelt, wie auch mit den Gewichten.
Nicht untertreiben, sonder übertreiben ist jetzt verbreitet, weil zu schwer ja ein Mangel und Rückgabegrund ist - hatte ich letztens gemacht und war dadurch sogar effektiv kostenfrei. Rute zu leicht ggü. dem sonstigen Warenhandel eher nicht.
Shimano mag bei den X1 wohl gerne aufschneiden, um die Differenz zu den teureren X3 u. X5 zu erhöhen ...
Die verbreiteten gerne matten Katalogschattenbilder sagen viel zu wenig aus.

Optik ist meist nicht so wichtig, aber manchmal schon. 
Vor allem zu den X1 und speziell Waggler, ein pures Spaßgerät. Da habe ich noch was für am Start, was probiert und inszeniert werden muss ...
Interessanterweise ist bei meinen beiden potentiellen Mitanglerinnen in der Modenschau die Ryobi AX auf Platz 1 gelandet, das hat mich ggü. der präsentierten schönen farbigen Konkurrenz erstmal richtig erstaunt.

Was gefällt dir denn besser an der CK Microwaggler ?


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke für die Feststellung der Details!
> ...
> 
> Was gefällt dir denn besser an der CK Microwaggler ?



Also optisch gefallen mir die Aeros besser, keine Frage. 
Für die CK spricht zum Beispiel der oben _und unten_ abgeplattete Griff (klar, nicht auf ganzer Länge). Das finde ich sehr praktisch, als Roll- oder Rutschbremse beim Ablegen der Rute. Die Grifflänge ist angenehm kurz (weiß nicht, wie die bei der Aero X1 ist). Da sehe ich bei vielen Firmen Verbesserungsbedarf. Und wie gesagt gefiel mir die CK F1 Wand so gut, daß ich neugierig auf eine andere Rute der Serie war.

Mal sehen, wie sich die Combo so im Alltag macht. Die Handlichkeit gefiel mir schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ob Shimano Aero X1 oder Browning CK oder Browning CFX dürfte ziemlich egal sein,


ungerne gebe ich hier mal Nordi recht  aber das betrifft nur die 10-11ft Ruten, die tun sich alle nix egal ob da Shimano, Browning, Preston oder Kogha draufsteht, Match, Float, oder Waggler egal, selbst der unterschied von einer 40€ Kogha zur einer ü100€ Shimano ist nicht der Rede wert. ein Kollege fischt die Preston IGNITION, tolle Rute. Alles nur eine Frage der Optik.
bei Ruten (Match, Float, Waggler bis 25gr. WG) ab 13ft sieht es allerdings ganz anders aus in der Preisklasse 40-70€, da habe ich in letzter zeit viele Probe gewedelt unteranderem auch Browning, und da sind die unterschiede doch gewaltig, da muss ich sagen hat Shimano mit der X1 die Nase ganz weit vorn und den Vogel abgeschossen selbst zur 3x so teuren X5 ist der unterschied trocken nicht der rede wert.
(bei Ruten bin ich nicht so Marken treu)


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Als Rolle kam eine Ecusima AX


 bei Rollen sieht es mit der Marken treue etwas anders aus bei mir, wobei Ryobi so wie auch Daiwa schicke Dinger haben wo selbst ich ans überlegen komme, aber die EcudinsmaAX geht ja mal gar nicht egal ob die gut sein soll, der Griff allein ist schon ein Alptraum, weil alle von dem Ding am schwärmen sind wollte ich mir doch tatsächlich eine kaufen aber als ich die in der Hand hatte habe ich es ganz schnell sein gelassen. 
die Ecusima AX ist mittlerweile über Jahre die vierte Forumsrolle*, neben der Daiwa Ninja der Ryobi Red Arc (die ich auch beide ok finde) und der Okuma Longbow BF die ich auch furchtbar finde egal wie gut die sein soll.


Forumsrolle*(bitte nicht so ernst nehmen) sind Rollen meist um die 50€ oder günstiger, (wobei die RedArc die Ausnahme ist), die von Usern gerne über Monate weiter empfohlen werden egal ob derjenige Ahnung hat oder nicht, oder auch diese selber nicht besitzt. und dann mit den Worten wie, kauf und gut ist, oder kannst nix mit verkehrt machen, hat mich nie enttäuscht usw.
ich habe den verdacht das es hier eine geheime Gruppe gibt die solche Rollen auswählen und puschen, und Nordi der erste Vorsitzende dieser ist da er zumindest an dreien der Rollen kräftig mitwirkt(e) nur bei der Okuma bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri Dank allen und ein dickes Petri allen Fängern des Wochenendes 

kuttenkarl 
Eine super Aktion die ihr im Verein macht und immer gut für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Wenn von so vielen Mitgliedern nur ein paar Handvoll kommen ist das zwar bedenklich jedoch sollte man sich selber nciht so viel Gedanken machen. Wichtig ist dabei das man sich selber mit der Arbeit im Verein verbunden fühlt. Ich selber habe das Thema schon abgehakt und ärgere mich nicht mehr. Meinen Arbeitseinsatz habe ich für heuer schon abgeleistet und mache wenn ich Lust dazu hab bzw der Verein mich braucht gerne auch noch einen mit. Also einfach nicht so viele Gedanken machen.

geomas 
Die beiden Twin sind schon seit in paar Jahren in meinen Besitz die neue Karpfenrute mit 2lbs muss ich erst etwas herrichten bevors damit ans Wasser geht. Übrigens die Twin Carbo Pike könnte auch in gold lackiert sein und als 3lbs Karpfenrute durchgehen da sie nur eine Nummer schwerer wie die Carp ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Forumsrolle*(bitte nicht so ernst nehmen) sind Rollen meist um die 50€ oder günstiger, (wobei die RedArc die Ausnahme ist), die von Usern gerne über Monate weiter empfohlen werden


Du musst aufpassen, was du schreibst und sagst und wünschst, 
manche (Un)tote  feiern fröhliche Wiederauferstehung mit frischer Kraft!


----------



## geomas

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei Rollen sieht es mit der Marken treue etwas anders aus bei mir, wobei Ryobi so wie auch Daiwa schicke Dinger haben wo selbst ich ans überlegen komme, aber die EcudinsmaAX geht ja mal gar nicht egal ob die gut sein soll, der Griff allein ist schon ein Alptraum, weil alle von dem Ding am schwärmen sind wollte ich mir doch tatsächlich eine kaufen aber als ich die in der Hand hatte habe ich es ganz schnell sein gelassen.
> die Ecusima AX ist mittlerweile über Jahre die vierte Forumsrolle*, neben der Daiwa Ninja der Ryobi Red Arc (die ich auch beide ok finde) und der Okuma Longbow BF die ich auch furchtbar finde egal wie gut die sein soll.
> 
> 
> Forumsrolle*(bitte nicht so ernst nehmen) sind Rollen meist um die 50€ oder günstiger, (wobei die RedArc die Ausnahme ist), *die von Usern gerne über Monate weiter empfohlen werden egal ob derjenige Ahnung hat oder nicht*, oder auch diese selber nicht besitzt. und dann mit den Worten wie, kauf und gut ist, oder kannst nix mit verkehrt machen, hat mich nie enttäuscht usw.
> ich habe den verdacht das es hier eine geheime Gruppe gibt die solche Rollen auswählen und puschen, und Nordi der erste Vorsitzende dieser ist da er zumindest an dreien der Rollen kräftig mitwirkt(e) nur bei der Okuma bin ich mir nicht sicher.




Öhmm, 






Ansonsten bin ich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage - von den Ninja A habe ich 6 oder 7 Stück und mag die Teile, Ecusimas hab ich vermutlich sogar minimal mehr. Die AX finde ich soweit absolut okay für den Zweck, in dem Preisbereich habe ich deutlich schlechtere Rollen erworben (Ja, Browning, ich meine die Backfire - Nomen est omen).

Übrigens - falls ich mir die Aero X1 geholt hätte - na dann hätte ich wohl die Nexave FI 2500S dazu geordert, aus Neugier.
So, und jetzt gehe ich angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Shimano hat übrigens mit nietnagelneuen mattschwarzen explizit beworbenen FRIEDFISCHrollen jetze'22 die superbe Friedfischrolle Ryobi Ecusima AX geclont,
nur mal fürs Protokoll 
Und musste dazu sogar die alte mattschwarze Supermarke AERO wieder ausgraben, also AERO XR und AERO BB Frontbremser habe ich schon gesichtet.


			https://admin.derangler.shop/media/image/07/28/b2/03_20220829_135149.jpg
		


Anscheinend wird der Friedischbereich nun neu gesehen und bewertet , ich kenne hierzu einige offensichtlich erfolgreiche Mittäter.


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Jungs!

Nachdem ich nun doch immer mal ein paar zerknüllte und eingeweichte Toastbrotscheiben mit einwerfe, und Köder und Hakengrösse drastisch reduziert habe (Colmic Hayadingens 8-12) steigt nun meine Fangfrequenz an meiner kleinen Felsenstelle enorm, leider nicht unbedingt die Fischgrösse. Aber was solls ich amüsiere mich prächtig.
Im Grunde ist eine ganz normale Uferstipperei, bloss mit Westentaschen Sargos und Mini Meerbrassen statt Plötzen, Roddows und Güstern. Und natürlich mit meinen guten Kumpels, den Kugelfischen statt Nanobarschen.

Diesen ausgesprochen hübschen Burschen will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten, die Recherche ergab, daß es sich um eine Goldstrieme, sarpa salpa handelt, im Hintergrund meine extrem feine und dezente Pose:




Interessanterweise ist auch die Goldstrieme ein kulinarischer Volltreffer, genau wie der Kugelfisch: Sie soll halluzinogene Eigenschaften aufweisen, was bereits in der Antike bekannt war. *Schätze, wenn es hier, im Meer der köstlichen Speisefische, eine Spezies gäbe die bei Luftkontakt explodiert, würde ich auch diese fangen.*

Herzliche Grüsse,
Euer
Lagartija Mike


----------



## silverfish

_Petri Mini !
Die Goldstrieme ist prächtig.
Die Geissbrassen seinerzeit in Agadir waren alle viel kleiner.
Trotzdem haben Einheimische sie gegessen. 
Über Feuer von Müll und Kunststoffolie geröstet.
Mich hats damals nur geschüttelt._


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Interessanterweise ist auch die Goldstrieme ein kulinarischer Volltreffer, genau wie der Kugelfisch: Sie soll halluzinogene Eigenschaften aufweisen, was bereits in der Antike bekannt war. **


Da muss man woanders viel Geld für ausgeben, vor allem für richtig geile Halluzis. 
Also selbst ist der Mann, einfach mal probieren


----------



## Thomas.

Bocholter stimmt nicht, ansonsten ok. Ich muss mal unseren neue Geschäftsführer loben, der hängt sich richtig rein.








						Bocholter Angler retten hunderte Fische
					

Der Anholter Angelsportverein hat an diesem Wochenende hunderte Fische vor dem Erstickungstod aus der Bocholter Aa gerettet. Die Fische waren wegen der langanhaltenden Trockenheit in einem Wehrbecken bei Suderwick gefangen, das hier verbliebene Wasser drohte zu kippen.




					www1.wdr.de
				












						Fischereiverband in Nordrhein-Westfalen
					

Landesfischereiverband in NRW, Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V., Fischereiverband, Fischereivereine, Verbände, Vereine, Fischereiverein, Fischerei, Angeln, Angelfischerei, fischen, Fische,  angelfischen, angeln, Angelei,  Angela, Hegefischen, Angelführer, Hegefischerei...




					www.lfv-westfalen.de
				












						Isselburg: Hunderte Fische vor dem Erstickungstod gerettet
					

Großeinsatz an der Aa: Angelsportverein und Feuerwehr retten hunderte Fische vor dem Erstickungstod in Isselburg. Noch gibt es keine Entwarnung.




					www.nrz.de
				









						Fischrettungsaktion mit der Anholter Feuerwehreinheit – Isselburg-Live
					






					www.isselburg-live.de


----------



## geomas

Die Berichte in den lokalen/regionalen Medien sind schon mal super, Thomas. , weil die Thematik so schon mal einem breiten Publikum vorgestellt wird.
Darauf kann man in Zukunft immer wieder Bezug nehmen. Generell gilt oft: wer sich vornehm zurückhält hat später, wenn es um die Verteilung von Mitteln geht, leider oft schlechte Karten.

Minimax - die Goldstrieme ist echt ein Blickfang. Leider gilt dies auch für die Pose  
Petri und noch viel Freude an der Brandung.

Nordlichtangler - die neuen Shimanos sind preislich aber anders positioniert als die Ecusimas - oder habe ich etwas übersehen? 
Für die AX1000 habe ich 27,65€ gezahlt.


----------



## geomas

Tja, ich war dem teils starken Wind trotzend gleich zweimal am Wasser. Dabei waren die Browning CK F1-Ruten.

Am Vormittag gestaltete sich die Angelei äußerst zäh, einige Bisse habe ich nicht „verwerten” können und so war ich froh, als ich zum Mittag hin noch zwei Minis landen konnte. Einen Mini-Plötz und mal wieder eine Schwarzmundgrundel (14cm, erst meine dritte aus heimischen Gewässern).
Die Wand-Picker kam am Vormittag nicht zum Einsatz.

Am Abend war ich an einer anderen Stelle, hier blies der Wind wirklich direkt auf die Nase. Dennoch ließ es sich mit der Pose fischen.






Neben etlichen Plötz von etwa 10 bis 25cm gab es einen Pico-Blei und einen stattlichen Ükel von 18cm.





Der oben und unten teilweise abgeplattete Griff der CK-Ruten erweist sich als praktisch. 
Das „Röhrchen” anstelle einer altmodischen Hakenöse hat mich nicht gänzlich überzeugt.





Die Griffe der 8ft F1 Wand und der 10ft F1 Microwaggler scheinen identisch zu sein. Die Länge paßt mir bei beiden Ruten.
Wie gesagt, Kork ist mir lieber, aber aus praktischen Erwägungen spricht nichts gegen ordentlichen Schaumstoff.


----------



## Tricast

So, Frau Hübner hatte Heute ihren ersten Urlaubstag und wir waren gleich mal am Morgen und dann noch mal am frühen Abend am Tietjenteich. Es war eine angenehme Angelei und hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht. Am Morgen hatte ich drei Brassen ordentlicher Größe (schon lange nicht mehr gefangen) aber am Abend gestaltete sich die Angelei ungleich schwieriger und die Fische waren auch kleiner. Nur die Wollhandkrabben waren gut drauf, ich mußte öfter an die Fabel vom Hasen und dem Igel denken. Die Krabben waren schon da wenn der Korb im Wasser landete. Wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt sind wir morgen wieder am Wasser. Am Mittwoch besuchen wir einen Freund und lassen unsere Kaffemühle zu einer Stella umbauen. Das soll übrigens hervorragend gehen wie ich gelesen habe.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Astacus74

Erstmal ein dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger da habt ihr ja tolle Fische auf die Schuppen legen können

dawurzelsepp eine schöne Karpfenstrecke 

Danke Minimax für deine bunten Fische echt schön mal sowas zu sehen und noch Pertri Heil das es mit eine Meersche klappt.

daci7 einen milden Verlauf wünsch ich dir und auch an alle anderen kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine.

Thomas. ich drück Dir/Euch die Daumen das ihr soviel wie irdend geht retten könnt und sich die Verluste gering halten.

kuttenkarl schöne Aktion aber mach dir keine Gedanken bei uns im Verein (250 Mitglieder) kommen zu Angeln und Gewässereinigung auch nicht mehr als 20 Mann zusammen, da ahst halt die die nur allein günstig fischen wollen und das wars die anderen machen die Arbeit aber seine wir mal ehrlich die die immer mitmachen sind mit Herzblut dabei und auch wenn es blöd klingt halt der harte Kern oder auch das Herz vom Verein.



Thomas. schrieb:


> bei Rollen sieht es mit der Marken treue etwas anders aus bei mir,



Naja Ruten und Rollen da geht es bei mir Querbeet von Daiwa, DAM, Cormoran, Balzer, Silstar, Shimano und Sensas ist von Rolle und Rute alles dabei.



geomas schrieb:


> Der oben und unten teilweise abgeplattete Griff der CK-Ruten erweist sich als praktisch.
> Das „Röhrchen” anstelle einer altmodischen Hakenöse hat mich nicht gänzlich überzeugt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Griffe der 8ft F1 Wand und der 10ft F1 Microwaggler scheinen identisch zu sein. Die Länge paßt mir bei beiden Ruten.
> Wie gesagt, Kork ist mir lieber, aber aus praktischen Erwägungen spricht nichts gegen ordentlichen Schaumstoff.



Abgeplattete Griffe gehen in Ordnung aber bei Schaumstoff habe ich o meine Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit wie schaut das bei den Griffen in 5, 10 oder noch mehr Jahren aus bröseln die dann dahin???
Kork kann man leicht anschleifen un besser anfassen tut er sich auch ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler - die neuen Shimanos sind preislich aber anders positioniert als die Ecusimas - oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
> Für die AX1000 habe ich 27,65€ gezahlt.


natürlich, da wird mehr hingelangt.

Wo sonst bekommt man eine richtig feine Rute+Rolle Bestmarken-Combo für eben 70€ ?



geomas schrieb:


> Der oben und unten teilweise abgeplattete Griff der CK-Ruten erweist sich als praktisch.
> Das „Röhrchen” anstelle einer altmodischen Hakenöse hat mich nicht gänzlich überzeugt.
> 
> Die Griffe der 8ft F1 Wand und der 10ft F1 Microwaggler scheinen identisch zu sein. Die Länge paßt mir bei beiden Ruten.
> Wie gesagt, Kork ist mir lieber, aber aus praktischen Erwägungen spricht nichts gegen ordentlichen Schaumstoff.


Ich hatte angenommen, abgeplattete Griffe gäbe es bei Browning nur in der Topend-Klasse 

Bei den Aero X1 Waggler 10ft + 11ft sind die Griff auch gleich, gerade mal für dich nachgeschaut:
Untergriff Duplonende+mehr Kork =33cm, Gesamtlänge des Griffes mit Rollenhalter und Schraub-Vorgriff Duplon =45cm. Also ziemlich kurz.


----------



## Dace

Petri in die Runde und es gibt sogar einen kapitalen "Ükel"!

Ich hatte gestern einen bewegten und nicht gerade langweiligen Angelabend. Aber der Reihe nach.

Eigentlich war ich guter Dinge als ich zum Flüsschen losfuhr, ich hatte so einige Ideen für den Abend im Kopf.

Als ich am Flüsschen ankam, war meine Laune erstmal im Keller: an der Angelstelle stand ein Auto, ein Angler saß irgendwo???

Was nun? Ich wollte mich nicht zeigen und fuhr weiter zu einer Ausweichstelle. Hier musste ich erstmal ordentlich laufen, da war ich das erste Mal durchgeschwitzt, als ich an der Angelstelle ankam.

Heute war erneut Ruten- und Rollenwechsel. An die PD Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft  schraubte ich eine Okuma Runner 55R 10 BF. Bereits nach einer guten halben Stunde kam der erste Biss. Schon bald nach dem Haken merkte ich, dass hier keine Barbe am Haken war. Nach kurzen harten Drill in der Strömung konnte ich einen schönen, schlanken 53er Döbel landen. Eigentlich ein guter Auftakt.






Danach tat sich bis auf einige wenige Zupfer gar nichts. Als ich gerade die Rute zum Feierabend einholen wollte, zeigte sich ein Zittern an dem Quiver und er wurde langsam herumgezogen. Vorsichtshalber setzte ich einen Anschlag. Im selben Augenblick war ein deutliches Knacken zu hören und wenige Sekunden später sah ich einen Teil meiner Rutenspitze langsam Richtung Haken wandern - da war wohl etwas nicht in Ordnung!

Egal, ich kurbelte irgendetwas heran, aber das, was ich aus dem Wasser samt des Quivers aus dem Wasser hob, hatte ich nicht auf der Zettel: eine ordentliche Wollhandkrabbe!






Aber viel schlimmer war das defekte Spitzenteil der PD Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft, das nach 3 cm am Einschub des Quivers, der 2,5 cm eingeschoben ist, gebrochen ist. Mal schauen, was der Baitstore dazu morgen sagt!?









Auf dem Heimweg bin ich dann noch an meiner eigentlichen Stelle vorbei gefahren. Niemand war mehr da, ich konnte keine Spuren eines Anglers an meiner Stelle entdecken.

Auf meinem weiteren Weg hatte ich dann noch drei Wildwechsel, einen gleich beim Losfahren, da stand wie aus dem nichts ein Reh fast an meinem Auto. Das nächste wechselte ein paar hundert Meter weiter vielleicht 20 Meter vor mir, ich war aber auf dem Waldweg langsam unterwegs. Auf der Straße wechselte dann noch ein Reh etwa 50 Meter voraus. Ich war froh, als ich endlich Zuhause war.

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil in die Runde!

Dace 
Das ist aber schade! Und interessant auch, Ruten brechen nicht unbedingt durch, weil man Moby Dick am Haken hat. Vielleicht weil man irgendwann mal einen großen Fisch dran hatte (oder mehrere) und es mikroskopisch kleine Schäden im Material gab. 
Es kann natürlich auch einfach ein Materialfehler gewesen sein (aber hätte die Rute dann nicht viel früher brechen müssen?).
Hoffentlich bekommst du schnell und unkompliziert Ersatz!


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Die Berichte in den lokalen/regionalen Medien sind schon mal super, @Thomas. , weil die Thematik so schon mal einem breiten Publikum vorgestellt wird.
> Darauf kann man in Zukunft immer wieder Bezug nehmen. Generell gilt oft: wer sich vornehm zurückhält hat später, wenn es um die Verteilung von Mitteln geht, leider oft schlechte Karten.


wie schon gesagt unser neuer Geschäftsführer der auch erst seit kurzem im Verein ist und auch nur GF ist weil kein anderer es machen wollte (hat sich geopfert) hat es richtig drauf, der gute Dr. J.F macht ähnliches aber auch Hauptberuflich, ist Pressesprecher für ein Großes Chemieunternehmen und weiß dem nach auch welche Stricke er ziehen muss, der hat nur gestern mehr in Bewegung gesetzt als die letzten GF in den vergangenen Jahren zusammen, gestern waren Fischereiaufseher und eine Kolonne die für den Fluss zuständig ist vor Ort, die wussten aber auch nicht weiter. Heute kommen irgendwelche Vertreter der Bezirksregierung.
ich bin ja mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler - die neuen Shimanos sind preislich aber anders positioniert als die Ecusimas - oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
> Für die AX1000 habe ich 27,65€ gezahlt.


das macht nix, wenn dir Geo die Shimanos gefallen kauf dir welche die Preis Differenz von der Ecusima zur Shimano übernimmt bestimmt Nordlichtangler  
und die Shimanos sind nicht nur Preislich anders positioniert, man vergleicht ja auch keine A-Klasse mit einer S-Klasse nur weil beide schwarz sind.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace 
Das war mal ein nicht so schöner Angeltag für dich da zählt der Fang des Döbels doppelt für die Motivation.

Minimax 
Danke fürs Teilhaben an deinem Urlaubsunternehmen und ein dickes Petri zu den exotischen Fischen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Heute war erneut Ruten- und Rollenwechsel.


Darf ich mal kurz erwähnen dass der Zauber deiner Bilder dadurch stark gelitten hat...?


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Heute war erneut Ruten- und Rollenwechsel.
> 
> 
> rhinefisher schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Darf ich mal kurz erwähnen dass der Zauber deiner Bilder dadurch stark gelitten hat...?
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, sehr geschätzter Dace , soviel zeit muss sein, die nicht gerade schöne Okuma ist *keine *Baitrunner,* nur Shimano* hat Baitrunner alle anderen haben Baitfeeder, Freerunner usw. oder nur Freilaufrolle 


Nachtrag: für die, die es nicht wissen, Shimano hat sich den Namen Baitrunner schützen lassen.


----------



## geomas

Tricast - ein strammes Petri zu den 3 Brassen, super, daß da mal wieder so richtig was gezuppelt hat 
Warst Du mit Grund- oder Posenrute am Start?

Dace - ein herzliches Petri zum sportlich anmutenden Döbel! Der Rutenbruch ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, hoffentlich findet sich eine gute Lösung.
Ich hatte bei 2 „Edelmarken”-Feederruten einen Bruch an genau dieser Stelle (ganz kurz unterm Feederspitzen-Einschub) und in beiden Fällen gab es zügig Ersatz. Eine der Ruten mußte ich nicht zurücksenden, der Bruch wurde vom „Wizard of Rodz” meisterhaft repariert und ich habe jetzt 2 dieser Ruten...
Einen Kontakt zum Zauberer könnte ich vermitteln...


----------



## Tricast

geomas: Ich habe mit der Swingtip geangelt. Es macht einfach nur Spaß mit dem Stock zu angeln und dabei beobachten wie die "abgebrochene" Spitze jeden noch so leichten zupfer anzeigt und man die Möglichkeit hatte den Köder noch vor den Krabben zu retten.

Liebe Grüße nach Rostock
Heinz


----------



## Kanten

Gestern endlich mal wieder am See (hab mir extra Urlaub genommen). War leider erst um neun da und musste um 18 Uhr wieder los, war also eher unoptimal getimed und das Wetter war vermutlich auch eher mittelmäßig fürs Angeln. Aber das Köderfischstippen für den Kanal war erfolgreich und ein paar Barsche fielen auch ab. Große Fische blieben eher aus, das größte waren 2 Brassen um die 30cm. War aber ein schöner Tag, 

Was interessant war ist, dass die Pose trotz Ostwind immer nach Osten zog. War zum ersten mal bei Ostwind an dem See. Da muss also irgendeine Art seltsamer Unterströmung vorherrschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Menemen schrieb:


> Was interessant war ist, dass die Pose trotz Ostwind immer nach Osten zog. War zum ersten mal bei Ostwind an dem See. Da muss also irgendeine Art seltsamer Unterströmung vorherrschen.



Das hat man öfter dass sich die Unterströmung entgegen der Windrichtung bewegt.
Muss ja auch. Sonst würde sich das Wasser, an der dem Wind zugewandten Seite, "stapeln".


----------



## Minimax

Freunde!
Die Meeresgottheiten haben Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen und mir nun doch noch einen netten Papageienfisch für Mrs. M. beschert.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und meine süsse kleine Surfer-Kunstlerinnenbiene hat auch gleich mit ein paar Bleistiftstrichen den alten Minimax beim Rockfishing in ihr Skizzenbuch gebannt. Ich hab schon eine tolle Missus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> das macht nix, wenn dir Geo die Shimanos gefallen kauf dir welche die Preis Differenz von der Ecusima zur Shimano übernimmt bestimmt Nordlichtangler
> und die Shimanos sind nicht nur Preislich anders positioniert, man vergleicht ja auch keine A-Klasse mit einer S-Klasse nur weil beide schwarz sind.


Also, wer macht die beste Shimano Promotion seit langem und will den anderen teurer Shimano anschnacken? 
schreib Du die mal an ... 
Ich bestätige denen das gerne.

Schwarz und ganz schwarz und rabenschwarz und voll mattnachtschwarz wird meist vollkommen unterschätzt. 
Tarnung zielt beim Enthusiast-Angler ja in mehrere Richtungen ...

Eine Shimano muss aber nun mal weiß sein, das weiß jeder Stradic-Besitzer seit langem!  

Ahm, wo ist eigentlich die standardmäßige weiße Shimano Stradic geblieben?  
Da kommen jetzt immer mehr welche mit einem schwachen eher Fireblood-Design aus den Löchern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Freunde!
> Die Meeresgottheiten haben Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen und mir nun doch noch einen netten Papageienfisch für Mrs. M. beschert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417237
> 
> 
> Und meine süsse kleine Surfer-Kunstlerinnenbiene hat auch gleich mit ein paar Bleistiftstrichen den alten Minimax beim Rockfishing in ihr Skizzenbuch gebannt. Ich hab schon eine tolle Missus.
> Anhang anzeigen 417238


Echt cool! 

nur einen Fang-Fisch hat sie vergessen, so 2 3 auf dem Felsen malerisch abgelegt - würden das Thema nochmal richtig aufwerten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Aber viel schlimmer war das defekte Spitzenteil der PD Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft, das nach 3 cm am Einschub des Quivers, der 2,5 cm eingeschoben ist, gebrochen ist. Mal schauen, was der Baitstore dazu morgen sagt!?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417212
> Anhang anzeigen 417213


Das ist ja echt doof, sieht für mich nach einem Weichstellen-Bruch des Aufnahmeteils aus. Haste gut angehalten bzw. "gematcht". 
Ich bin bei vielen Ruten einfach nur erstaunt, dass der Hersteller sowas mit extremer Knick-Biegung an der einen Stelle zusammenbaut.
Da könnte man in der Tat von Überlast reden, aber Überlast per Herstellerdesign.

Bei den Einsteckspitzen-Ruten muss prinzipiell eigentlich ein einigermaßen flacher Übergang auf min. 1 Fuß gebaut werden, ist aber aufwendiger.
Ich habe das Problem bei der universellen Verwendung einer Feeder mit verwendeten erheblich stärkeren Spitzen entdeckt, bei der OCC Universalrute.  Da springt es regelrecht ins Auge.

Das ist auch bei vielen Spinruten u.a. mit (billig gemachter) starker Spitzenaktion oder entsprechenden Blanks eben ein Problem, wo die Drillaktion mangelhaft funktioniert.
Ich nenne das die "Kraftsenke" im Übergang, wo es beim Niederlastdrillen mit quasi nur vorne Spitzenbiegung fast immer in Ausstieg endet, sofern der Fisch nicht scheintot ist. Sowas fällt den (Meer)Forellenspinanglern schneller auf.

Berichte mal bitte weiter, das der Baitstore dazu sagt und anbietet.


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde und es gibt sogar einen kapitalen "Ükel"!
> 
> Ich hatte gestern einen bewegten und nicht gerade langweiligen Angelabend. Aber der Reihe nach.
> 
> Eigentlich war ich guter Dinge als ich zum Flüsschen losfuhr, ich hatte so einige Ideen für den Abend im Kopf.
> 
> Als ich am Flüsschen ankam, war meine Laune erstmal im Keller: an der Angelstelle stand ein Auto, ein Angler saß irgendwo???
> 
> Was nun? Ich wollte mich nicht zeigen und fuhr weiter zu einer Ausweichstelle. Hier musste ich erstmal ordentlich laufen, da war ich das erste Mal durchgeschwitzt, als ich an der Angelstelle ankam.
> 
> Heute war erneut Ruten- und Rollenwechsel. An die PD Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft  schraubte ich eine Okuma Runner 55R 10 BF. Bereits nach einer guten halben Stunde kam der erste Biss. Schon bald nach dem Haken merkte ich, dass hier keine Barbe am Haken war. Nach kurzen harten Drill in der Strömung konnte ich einen schönen, schlanken 53er Döbel landen. Eigentlich ein guter Auftakt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417210
> 
> 
> Danach tat sich bis auf einige wenige Zupfer gar nichts. Als ich gerade die Rute zum Feierabend einholen wollte, zeigte sich ein Zittern an dem Quiver und er wurde langsam herumgezogen. Vorsichtshalber setzte ich einen Anschlag. Im selben Augenblick war ein deutliches Knacken zu hören und wenige Sekunden später sah ich einen Teil meiner Rutenspitze langsam Richtung Haken wandern - da war wohl etwas nicht in Ordnung!
> 
> Egal, ich kurbelte irgendetwas heran, aber das, was ich aus dem Wasser samt des Quivers aus dem Wasser hob, hatte ich nicht auf der Zettel: eine ordentliche Wollhandkrabbe!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417211
> 
> 
> Aber viel schlimmer war das defekte Spitzenteil der PD Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft, das nach 3 cm am Einschub des Quivers, der 2,5 cm eingeschoben ist, gebrochen ist. Mal schauen, was der Baitstore dazu morgen sagt!?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417212
> Anhang anzeigen 417213
> 
> 
> Auf dem Heimweg bin ich dann noch an meiner eigentlichen Stelle vorbei gefahren. Niemand war mehr da, ich konnte keine Spuren eines Anglers an meiner Stelle entdecken.
> 
> Auf meinem weiteren Weg hatte ich dann noch drei Wildwechsel, einen gleich beim Losfahren, da stand wie aus dem nichts ein Reh fast an meinem Auto. Das nächste wechselte ein paar hundert Meter weiter vielleicht 20 Meter vor mir, ich war aber auf dem Waldweg langsam unterwegs. Auf der Straße wechselte dann noch ein Reh etwa 50 Meter voraus. Ich war froh, als ich endlich Zuhause war.
> 
> Tight lines


oh das ist ja echt übel mit der Rute. Bitte berichte mal, ich habe da ja auch zwei Stück von. Es gibt ja da diesen ominösen Satz auf der HP von baitstore, dass Drennan keine Gewährleistung mehr übernimmt wegen "angeblicher" Materialschäden, da sie eine so unfehlbare Qualitätskontrolle haben. Ich bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt und drücke die Daumen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ach'ne, das ist eine Drennan Rute mit Drennan Nicht-Gewährleistung?  
Der Händler in DE muss aber 1/2Jahr, dann 2Jahre.

Ich könnte jetzt ganz böse  sagen: Khoga ist viel besser   , die ganz normale Big-Koreaner-Trust Ware, aber eben mit 5 Jahren Garantie!
In so langer Zeit bekommt man alles eingesetzte mies gebaute rechtzeitig kaputt.

Schaue auf den Askari-Khoga schon ein paar Tage drauf, die Preise sind sogar etwas höher als Shimano, Browning usw. in deren Günstigsegment ,
sie bieten sogar gestaffelte stärkere Matchruten 13ft nach oben raus.
Vor allem eine Schwingspitzenrute in der Standardlänge 2,90m gibt es, die mich anlacht,
und wo Tricast gerade nochmal wieder von der Bamselspitze schwärmt. 
Wie Dace hier im Thread das Prinzip für unschlagbar erklärte, ich habe momentan sogar Stillwasser-Gewässer und muss fast überall weiter werfen.


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Papageienfisch und Glückwunsch zur künstlerisch so begabten Missus, lieber Minimax !
Fürs Zeichnen-können würde ich sehr viel geben.

Danke, Heinz, für die Info zur Methode. Ja, bei den richtigen Gegebenheiten ist das Fischen mit der Swing-Tip sowohl super effektiv als auch äußerst spannend. Und „Classy” sowieso.





#gegenläufige Unterströmung

Damit hatte ich heute auch zu tun. War mit der neuen kurzen Waggler-Rute los. Der erste Swim war einfach zu ungeschützt -. der starke Ostwind blies mir genau auf die Nase. Habe testweise mit dem Katschi Maden und Mais zu schießen versucht - ne, Wind zu stark. Bin dann weiter zu einer etwas geschützter liegenden Stelle.
Dort lief es anfangs äußerst zäh, aber nach regelmäßigem losem Füttern packten die Fischis dann doch zu. Neben einer winzigen Rotfeder und einem noch winzigeren Barsch (etwa 7cm) gab es etliche Plötz von superkurz bis etwa 25cm. Nach den ganz kleinen Fischen habe ich Mais pur oder in Kombination angeboten, keine Maden/Caster solo mehr.






Als Pose diente heute ein Middy Stepped Tench Waggler No.2 - die gefiel mir so richtig gut.
Noch kleinere/leichtere Posen sind bei dem Wind kaum sinnvoll einzusetzen.


----------



## Minimax

Oje, ich lese wirklich zu unaufmerksam, entschuldigt bitte Liebe Freunde!



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch kurz überlegt ob ich vorbeikommen soll - hab ja auch Interesse daran, dass deine D-Fische über die Rubden kommen ... aber nach 5 Tagen Erkältung kam dann heute die erste "positive" Nachricht ...
> Anhang anzeigen 417054
> 
> So zum kotzen.
> Also weiterhin die Füße stillhalten ...


Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, Daci und das der Hausarrest nicht den letzten Nerv raubt, immerhin hast Du ja bereits die Mutter aller Hühnersuppen geschaffen 


Und Dir lieber Dace mein herzliches Beileid zum Rutenknick- ich hoffe die Abwicklung verursacht nicht allzu viel hin und her. Mir ist einmal ne Acolyte angeklickt, da hat Andreas Bruners die Abwicklung übernommen, ein paar Wochen Später hatte ich ein neues Spitzenteil in Händen, musste aber die 60E an Drennan zahlen. Immerhin hast Du an dem durchwachsenen Tag einen schönen Döbel landen können, Petri!

Und gute Besserung lieber Thomas. Für Dein arg gebeutelten Flüsschen, ich hoffe durch Euer schnelles Eingreifen konntet ihr das schlimmste verhindern.

Auch ein herzliches Petri für Tricast Und Stippi68 , auch wenns nur die nervigen Wollhandkabben sind: So ein Eimerchen Krabben könnt ich gut gebrauchen, die sind sozusagen das Tulip der Papageienfische- aber kaum zu erhaschen af den halsbrecherischen Glitschfelsen. So oder so einenschönen und erholsamen Urlaub wünsche ich Susanne!

Ich wünsche allen Ükels schöne Stunden und tolle Fänge am Wasser, und möglichst wenige kleine oder größere Ärgernis,

Geuss und Kuss
Euer
Lagartija Mike


----------



## skyduck

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> natürlich, da wird mehr hingelangt.
> 
> Wo sonst bekommt man eine richtig feine Rute+Rolle Bestmarken-Combo für eben 70€ ?
> 
> 
> Ich hatte angenommen, abgeplattete Griffe gäbe es bei Browning nur in der Topend-Klasse
> 
> Bei den Aero X1 Waggler 10ft + 11ft sind die Griff auch gleich, gerade mal für dich nachgeschaut:
> Untergriff Duplonende+mehr Kork =33cm, Gesamtlänge des Griffes mit Rollenhalter und Schraub-Vorgriff Duplon =45cm. Also ziemlich kurz.


in der Topendklasse gibt es zusätzlich noch Griffmulden und freiliegenden Blank... Ich finde diese Griffe immer noch Klasse.

Nach meinen Gemeinschaftsansitz mit Tikey0815 bin ich bisher noch zwei abende am Haus-See gewesen. Leider ist dieser jetzt absolut fest in der Hand der Güstern. Egal ob Methodfeeder oder den dicken Tauwurm (Dendros und Maden sowieso), die Biester fressen alles.
Vorgestern habe ich in ca. 2,5 Stunden 38 Stück dieser lieblichen Tierchen gefangen. Alle in der 20 cm +/- Einheitsgröße, ansonsten gar nix anderes...


----------



## Tricast

Mein Lieber, andere wären froh wenn sie überhaupt mal einen Fisch fangen und Du fängst an zu jammern weil Du nur *38* dieser "lieblichen Tiere" gefangen hast. Das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau!  Aber für die nächsten Ansitze wünsche ich Dir selbstverständlich nur dicke Schleien, Karpfen, Karauschen, Giebel und Ü70 Brassen.

Liebe Grüße ins Münsterland

Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, andere wären froh wenn sie überhaupt mal einen Fisch fangen und Du fängst an zu jammern weil Du nur *38* dieser "lieblichen Tiere" gefangen hast. Das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau!  Aber für die nächsten Ansitze wünsche ich Dir selbstverständlich nur dicke Schleien, Karpfen, Karauschen, Giebel und Ü70 Brassen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße ins Münsterland
> 
> Heinz


na ich freu mich ja auch drüber, es hat auch Spass gemacht und es gab Zeiten, da hätte ich über eine einzige Güster gejubelt und einen volkstümlichen Tanz für die Wassergottheiten aufgeführt... Aber wie alles im Leben, wenn es zu einfach und ausschließlich ist, geht der Reiz etwas verloren. Insofern ist ein regelmäßiger Misserfolg immer der Schlüssel zur ehrlichen Freude beim Erfolg...


----------



## geomas

Bei mir sind die Güstern aktuell abgängig, dafür beißen Kleinbrassen recht gut. Seltsam.

Gleich gehts noch mal los.


----------



## Minimax

silverfish schrieb:


> _Trotzdem haben Einheimische sie gegessen.
> Über Feuer von Müll und Kunststoffolie geröstet.
> Mich hats damals nur geschüttelt._


Lieber Silverfish*,

Ja, so sind sie, die lieben Leutchen der Schwellenländer und der dritten Welt, einfach kleine magere Krumpelfische über Müllfeuern rösten. Weil sie ja auch die Wahl haben und das bestimmt toll finden. Da kann Sie kein noch so großzügiges Trinkgeld und kein volkswirtschaftlicher Monolog in denglisch mit Regenschirm als Zeigestock von abhalten, das ist einfach deren Art.

Ist mir auch unverständlich, wenn doch ihre Plastikplanenhütten und Müllfeuer oft nur wenige Schritte von den herrlichsten Fischrestaurants entfernt liegen, da könnten Die guten Leutchen doch sich Wolfsbarsch und Grouper im Salzmantel mit nem kühlem Weisswein munden lassen, wie wir vernünftigen Touristen auch, herrje, dieser Starrsinn?


silverfish schrieb:


> _Mich hats damals nur geschüttelt._


Mich schüttelt es jetzt gerade auch,
Dein
Tropenhelmut
Minimax


*ich sehe, das Deine Kursivtaste immer noch kaputt ist. Übrigens ist 'Mini' eigentlich nur für meine langjährigen lieben Ükel- und Boardkumpels statthaft, ich bin da ein bisschen eigen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Alles richtig Mini aber ich würde da nicht so viel reininterpretieren. 
Hatte das "schütteln" eigentlich nicht als Kritik an den Leuten und ihren Lebensumständen verstanden, sondern nur an der Tatsache dass man Derartiges essen muss(Plastik - Feuer - Fisch = Schütteln).

Ansonsten ein Petri Heil allen Fängern , Nichtfängern, Ruten- und Rollenkäufern und wen ich sonst noch vergessen habe....


----------



## Dace

So, ich war heute Nachmittag im Baitstore und habe meine Rute abgegeben. Da der Chef des Hauses im Urlaub ist und die Mitarbeiter dazu keine Aussagen treffen können oder wollen, wird es mit der Abwicklung wohl noch etwas dauern. Ich denke vor 4 Wochen wird da kein Ergebnis vorliegen … to be continued

Dann habe ich noch zugeschlagen und eine "echte Baitrunner", eine Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB, gekauft, ein solides Teil. Da hatte ich schon länger ein Auge drauf geworfen. Hier mal im Vergleich  mit der Okuma (da hat der Thomas. bestimmt Spaß ) :






Die anderen Baitrunner die ich habe, Shimano old 8xxx oder 6xxx z.B. oder auch die Okuma  oder eine von Mitchell sind mir eine Spur zu groß, klobig für meine Art des Barbenangelns. Die Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB gefällt mir da ganz gut. Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf den ersten Biss und Drill einer Barbe mit der neuen Rolle.

geomas - vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung für eine Ruteninstandsetzung. Immer gut, wenn man so etwas Hinterhand weiß.

# stepped up waggler

Ich liebe diesen Posentyp.  Ich habe da eine Auswahl unterschiedlicher Größen von Ultra in der Posenkiste und viel am Luzin im Einsatz gehabt.


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alles richtig Mini aber ich würde da nicht so viel reininterpretieren.
> Hatte das "schütteln" eigentlich nicht als Kritik an den Leuten und ihren Lebensumständen verstanden, sondern nur an der Tatsache dass man Derartiges essen muss(Plastik - Feuer - Fisch = Schütteln).


Ja, vermutlich hast Du recht- da bin ich vielleicht übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, kann sein das ich silverfish Unrecht getan habe. Nichts für ungut, silverfish Ich entschuldige mich bei Dir, so, we're cool?


----------



## fordprefect

Wenn man gerade auf den Kanaren ist und vlt. auch etwas hinter die Touri-Kulissen schaut, wäre es auch kein Wunder gerade etwas sensibilisiert zu sein.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch zugeschlagen und eine "echte Baitrunner", eine Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB, gekauft, ein solides Teil. Da hatte ich schon länger ein Auge drauf geworfen. Hier mal im Vergleich mit der Okuma (da hat der @Thomas. estimmt Spaß ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die anderen Baitrunner die ich habe, Shimano old 8xxx oder 6xxx z.B. oder auch die Okuma oder eine von Mitchell sind mir eine Spur zu groß, klobig für meine Art des Barbenangelns. Die Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB gefällt mir da ganz gut. Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf den ersten Biss und Drill einer Barbe mit der neuen Rolle.


geht doch, warum nicht gleich so , aber mal ehrlich optisch dezent strahlt sie der futuristischen Okuma gegenüber Überlegenheit, Still, Zuverlässigkeit und moderne zeitlose Schönheit aus  
(wird langsam zeit das Shimano mir mal was rüber tut)


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> (wird langsam zeit das Shimano mir mal was rüber tut)


Das sagt der Captain_H00k über mich auch oft.....
Aber bei aller Spöttelei; das Rollenzeugs von denen ist schlicht überlegen.


----------



## geomas

Dace - Glückwunsch zur Baitrunner. Der „Wizard of Rodz” ist unser lieber Professore. Der hat etlichen unglücklichen Ükel-Stammtischbrüdern schon ein breites Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert ob seiner zauberhaften Rutenreparaturfertigkeiten.





Mit der knapp unterhalb des Spitzeneinschubs gebrochenen und meisterhaft reparierten Rute hier habe ich seitdem etliche Fische landen können.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend wimmelte es vor Plötz am Swim - selten habe ich so viel Fischaktivität gesehen. Ehrlich gesagt war mir etwas bange, weil ich so viele Fische an der Oberfläche nicht oft gesehen habe. Aber gebissen haben sie sehr gut - ich nehme das mal als gutes Zeichen.

Teilweise nahmen die Plötz den Köder schon im Absinken oder sogar beim Einholen. Die Größe war ausbaubar: Plötz bis knapp 25cm, ein paar lütte Rotfedern, ein Ukelei von immerhin gemessenen 17cm. Gefischt habe ich die 10ft Microwaggler und alternativ die 11ft Kamasan Quivertip mit einer meiner Phlegma-Montagen (5gr DS-Blei am festen Seitenarm). 
Güstern oder Blei fanden sich nicht ein. Alande habe ich lange nicht gesehen, mir wurde aber von guten „Winde-”Fängen auf kleine Gummifische berichtet.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil allen Fängern!

daci7 Gute Besserung!! 
Thomas. Viel Erfolg bei den Rettungsmaßnahmen
Minimax Noch einen schönen Urlaub. Starke Zeichnung! 
Dace und gerade dir als Glasfaserliebhaber passiert das... Auf dass du schnell und unkompliziert Ersatz bekommst. 

Gute Zeit und bis dann! 
Ti-it


----------



## Tikey0815

Dace schrieb:


> So, ich war heute Nachmittag im Baitstore und habe meine Rute abgegeben. Da der Chef des Hauses im Urlaub ist und die Mitarbeiter dazu keine Aussagen treffen können oder wollen, wird es mit der Abwicklung wohl noch etwas dauern. Ich denke vor 4 Wochen wird da kein Ergebnis vorliegen … to be continued
> 
> Dann habe ich noch zugeschlagen und eine "echte Baitrunner", eine Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB, gekauft, ein solides Teil. Da hatte ich schon länger ein Auge drauf geworfen. Hier mal im Vergleich  mit der Okuma (da hat der Thomas. bestimmt Spaß ) :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417280
> 
> 
> Die anderen Baitrunner die ich habe, Shimano old 8xxx oder 6xxx z.B. oder auch die Okuma  oder eine von Mitchell sind mir eine Spur zu groß, klobig für meine Art des Barbenangelns. Die Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB gefällt mir da ganz gut. Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf den ersten Biss und Drill einer Barbe mit der neuen Rolle.
> 
> geomas - vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung für eine Ruteninstandsetzung. Immer gut, wenn man so etwas Hinterhand weiß.
> 
> # stepped up waggler
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Posentyp.  Ich habe da eine Auswahl unterschiedlicher Größen von Ultra in der Posenkiste und viel am Luzin im Einsatz gehabt.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Mal für die Noobs unter den Ükeln. Wo ist denn der Unterschied zu der gleichnamigen höherpreisigen US Baitrunner Rolle ?


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mal für die Noobs unter den Ükeln. Wo ist denn der Unterschied zu der gleichnamigen höherpreisigen US Baitrunner Rolle ?


viel unterschied ist da nicht(zur DL), auf anhieb ohne nach zu lesen fällt mir erst mal nur die Kurbel ein die bei der US ein Gewinde hat und keine Konterschraube wie alle anderen 4000er von Shimano, vom Lauf her fühlt sie sich gering satter an als andere kleine die ich habe, kann aber auch Einbildung bei mir sein. leider ist die kleine DL (2500,4000) die einzige von den Kleinen Baitrunner wo ich kein (noch) von habe, alle anderen sind vorhanden und tuen sich alle nicht viel untereinander, aber man merkt ob es eine ST oder X-Aero oder US ist nicht nur am Preis.
bei den 6000-10.000 ST, DL usw. ist es auch so, die Preissteigerung merkt man.

Nachtrag: bei Shimano ist es so das einige baugleiche Modelle zwar die selbe Anzahl an Kugellager haben wie die US u. DL, aber es könnten andere sein (habe noch nicht nachgelesen) bei den US, OC ist es so ebenso Schnurfangbügel und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten

Nachtrag 2: ich habe nachgeschaut(gelesen) DL zur US, andere Kugellager, Bremse, Rotor mit allem was da zugehört, und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Tikey0815 jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht mit deiner frage, als nächstes vergleiche ich die OC mit der DL

Nachtrag 3: DL u. OC selben Kugellager, aber auch viele unterschiede US zur OC und DL, also haben alle ihre Berechtigung, heißt, einfach versuchen alle zu kaufen oder nach persönlichen Geschmack


----------



## skyduck

Am Haus-See nix Neues aber ein fantastischer Mond


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil in die Runde




Dace schrieb:


> Aber viel schlimmer war das defekte Spitzenteil der PD Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft, das nach 3 cm am Einschub des Quivers, der 2,5 cm eingeschoben ist, gebrochen ist. Mal schauen, was der Baitstore dazu morgen sagt!?



Petri zu dem Döbel aber verdammt sch... das mit deiner Rute,  an der Wollie kanns ja eigentlich nicht gelegen haben ich drück dir die Daumen das as zu deiner Zufriedenheit geregelt wird.
Gut das nicht noch ein Wildschaden dazu gekommen ist, ab und an hat man solche Tage wo man am Ende denkt wäre ich bloß im Bett geblieben



Minimax schrieb:


> Freunde!
> Die Meeresgottheiten haben Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen und mir nun doch noch einen netten Papageienfisch für Mrs. M. beschert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und meine süsse kleine Surfer-Kunstlerinnenbiene hat auch gleich mit ein paar Bleistiftstrichen den alten Minimax beim Rockfishing in ihr Skizzenbuch gebannt. Ich hab schon eine tolle Missus.



Petri schöner Fisch und keine Frage du hast eine tolle Missus (allein schon die Aufvorderung nimm deine Angel mit) und dann die Zeichnung schade sowas krieg ich nicht hin



Minimax schrieb:


> Oje, ich lese wirklich zu unaufmerksam, entschuldigt bitte Liebe Freunde!



Du bist im *Urlaub* da kann das schon passieren 



skyduck schrieb:


> Am Haus-See nix Neues aber ein fantastischer Mond



Na dann zuppel mal was raus



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> geht doch, warum nicht gleich so , aber mal ehrlich optisch dezent strahlt sie der futuristischen Okuma gegenüber Überlegenheit, Still, Zuverlässigkeit und moderne zeitlose Schönheit aus


Ich finde die BR ST 4000 FB trotzdem nochmal schöner und weitaus eleganter, einfach weil mit dem alten Aero mattschwarz und eine richtige Normalkurbel dran!
Verträgt sich mit den guten (besten) alten und auch den anderen neuen, so eine Rollenstilistische  Einheitlichkeit hat das gewisse etwas. 

Auch wenn die beiden gesteckten Großradseitenlager bei ST als RD2293 nur die üblichen Kunststofflager und keine Kugellager RD 8853 wie bei DL sind.
Kann man hier gut nachschauen und vergleichen: 


			https://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/fish/eu/de/de/homepage/Explosionszeichnungen.html
		



			https://dassets.shimano.com/content/dam/global/cg1SHIFSEH/EV/14BTRST4FB.pdf
		



			https://dassets.shimano.com/content/dam/global/cg1SHIFSEH/EV/15BTRDL4FB_RKV.pdf
		


Wahrscheinlich ist Dace genauso so ein begeisterter DH-Kurbler wie du , ich sag nur Centerpin - sowas ist wohl nicht mehr änderbar.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist Dace genauso so ein begeisterter DH-Kurbler wie du , ich sag nur Centerpin - sowas ist wohl nicht mehr änderbar.



... ich nehme auch gerne mal drei ...







Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte gerade ein Bild im Kopf von einer 3-Griff-Gnubbeligen-Stationärrollenkurbel und weiß nicht, ob ich heute Nacht noch schlafen kann deswegen...


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> ... ich nehme auch gerne mal drei ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417303
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Lieber Dace, drei (3!) (III!) Kurbelgriffe an einer Pin sind heidnisch, boshaft, ketzerisch & dekadent und ein Greuel in den Augen von Yates (geheiligt werde sein Name) und Walker (gesegnet sei sein Wort).
Oje, oje, wohin geht der Ükel nur, wenn schon am hellichten Tag Bilder von Pins mit 3 Griffen gezeigt werden dürfen....


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> und Walker (gesegnet sei sein Wort)



Lieber Mini, da habe ich was für dich: Dick Walker Carp MK IV ... drei Griffe ... 






Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Dace schrieb:


> Lieber Mini, da habe ich was für dich: Dick Walker Carp MK IV ... drei Griffe ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417304
> 
> 
> Tight lines


... und den Herzchensmily noch für das Bild - splendid!


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Lieber Mini, da habe ich was für dich: Dick Walker Carp MK IV ... drei Griffe ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417304
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Ich bin ja eher Yatesianer statt Walkerit*, aber ich will nochmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen. Allein schon weil Deine Bekehrungserfolge bei den Flussbarben so außerordentlich sind, wie dieses herrliche Exemplar zeigt!  


*Die beiden grossen Sekten des feinen Coarsefishings: Müßiggänger und Träumer die einen, Forscher und Ingenieure die anderen: Und im besten Falle ergänzen sich die beiden Strömungen zum 'Compleat Angler':  Söhne Waltons sind wir dennoch alle.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich finde die BR ST 4000 FB trotzdem nochmal schöner und weitaus eleganter, einfach weil mit dem alten Aero mattschwarz und eine richtige Normalkurbel dran!



… especially for you Nordlichtangler, ab Sekunde 31 … 

BR ST 4000 FB


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich finde die BR ST 4000 FB trotzdem nochmal schöner und weitaus eleganter, einfach weil mit dem alten Aero mattschwarz und eine richtige Normalkurbel dran!


über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber da du lieber Nordi ja bekanntlich sehr wenig im Bezug auf Rollen besitzt was die Optik betrifft (ich meine keine Shimanos) , kann man von schöner bei der ST nicht sprechen, alle 2500-4000 Baitrunner sind schön(eigentlich alle BR Modelle), und noch wichtiger zuverlässig über Jahrzehnte.
hier fehlt leider die DL, OC bei den kleinen, die XT müsste ich suchen hängt glaube ich an einer Drennan
selbst die alte 5010(4010) kann man noch heute als Modern bezeichnen (die DK ist schon geiler)


----------



## Hecht100+

Nur damit du nicht suchen must


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nur damit du nicht suchen must
> Anhang anzeigen 417315


meine Adresse hast du ja, ich warte


----------



## Hecht100+

Wenn ich sie weggebe ist mit meinem Ableben zu rechnen.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie weggebe ist mit meinem Ableben zu rechnen.


(Achtung! Schwarzer Humor!)
ich werde in meinem Herzen immer einen Platz für dich haben, her mit dat Ding


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+  mein SCHAAATZZZZ


----------



## Minimax

Oje,
Wir haben uns um einen ganzen Tag vertan: unser Flieger geht schon morgen und nicht übermorgen. Ich habs garnicht übers Herz gebracht, es der Liebsten mitzuteilen als ich im Morgengrauen auf die Flugtickets geschaut habe und erschrak.
Jetzt sind Mrs.M. und ich natürlich untröstlich. 
Ausgerechnet jetzt, wo ich ins Fangen komme und die Surfwinde für die Missus günstig stehen. Gestern war der schönste Tag, und nun ist alles vorbei?

Vielleicht könnten wir hierbleiben? Mrs. M. könnte Aquarelle für Touristen malen und Nacktyogakurse oder Meditationszirkel am Strand veranstalten,
und ich könnte New-Age Vorträge und Führungen zu der geheimnisvollen, mythischen Kultur der Weisen Ureinwohner* anbieten, und dabei selbstgebastelte Amulette und Kraftarmbänder feilbieten.

Wir wollen noch nicht weg! Buhu, buhuuu..




*Selbstverständlich ohne ein Fitzelchen oder Hauch archäologischer Evidenz, deswegen ist sie ja so geheimnisvoll und mythisch.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Nacktyogakurse


wo kann ich Buchen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax

Du willst es dir nur nicht eingestehen das es doch daheim am schönsten ist. Dein Fluß schreit nach dir das hör ich sogar bis in den Süden-Osten Deutschlands.
Die Döbel kamen angeschwommen und fragten wo er sich den befindet, hab sie wider hoch in den Norden geschickt mit dem Hinweis er werde schon wider kommen und mit feinsten Curry Tulip seine Widerkehr feiern. Ich hoffe das war nciht zuviel versprochen


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Minimax
> 
> Du willst es dir nur nicht eingestehen das es doch daheim am schönsten ist. Dein Fluß schreit nach dir das hör ich sogar bis in den Süden-Osten Deutschlands.
> Die Döbel kamen angeschwommen und fragten wo er sich den befindet, hab sie wider hoch in den Norden geschickt mit dem Hinweis er werde schon wider kommen und mit keinsten Curry Tulip seine Widerkehr feiern. Ich hoffe das war nciht zuviel versprochen


Oohh.. Das ist so lieb von Dir geschrieben,  danke schön!


..Oder geführte Eselwanderungen  (Stunde/Teilnehmer 35€, Kinder die Hälfte, statt teuren Eseln nehm einfach grosse Strassenhunde mit Anklebeohren, niemand würde den Unterschied bemerken) ins Dünengebiet... zu den versteinerten Bienennestern Fuerteventuras und den mystischen Kraftorten der Vulkaninsel.. "schon die weisen Guanchen wussten um die natürlichen Heilkräfte des Honigs und des Gelee Royale".

 Einfach ne Palette Kunsthonig aus Indien ordern, und dann schön in ökomässige Sandelholz-Ampullen (gleich in Indien mitbestellen) mit Zertifikat abfüllen, 12,99 18,99 für 40ml.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> … especially for you Nordlichtangler, ab Sekunde 31 …
> 
> BR ST 4000 FB


Danke für den Tip mit dem Video von Bob James! 
So kleine naturbelassene Flüsse in großer Abgeschiedenheit erinnern mich an meine narrenfreie Kindheit im Sommer der 60/70er, wo gar kein richtiges Angelgerät vorhanden war und man alles irgendwie improvisieren musste und auch niemand störte.

Die BR ST passt sich wie gezeigt echt gut an, egal ob man silbrige RH-Schellen oder schwarze RH-Schellen verbaut hat.
Wenn man denn auf Stil und Feinheiten schauen will !?


----------



## Kanten

Minimax schrieb:


> Einfach ne Palette Kunsthonig aus Indien ordern, und dann schön in ökomässige Sandelholz-Ampullen (gleich in Indien mitbestellen) mit Zertifikat abfüllen, 12,99 18,99 für 40ml.


Da das dann in Spanien, also der EU, endgefertigt wurde, kannste dann auch "Made in EU" draufpappen (musst noch irgendwo ganz klein auf der Rückseite "enthält Rohstoffe aus Nicht-EU-Agrarwirtschaft" draufpinseln).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade ein Bild im Kopf von einer 3-Griff-Gnubbeligen-Stationärrollenkurbel und weiß nicht, ob ich heute Nacht noch schlafen kann deswegen...



Also 3 Kurbelgriffe machen ja theoretisch und flächenspannend gesehen wenigstens mal richtig Sinn (ggü. nur 2 auf einer profanen Linie), also treffsicherer.
Auch Windräder haben nach 1 und 2 gescheiterten und 4 jetzt fast nur 3 Flügel.

Wie das bei einer Stationarrolle mit 3 und 4 Kurbelgriffen aussieht, ist mal zu probieren. 
So anbei: Die Kühlwirkung für die Finger als sozusagen Sommerrolle ist bestimmt nicht von schlechten Eltern.  
Ich bin eh für Reifen- bzw. jahreszeitlichen Kurbelwechsel. 
Und die Auswuchtung mit 3 kleinen Balance-Justage-Stellen funktioniert auch besser, wie beim Autoreifen.

Auf jeden Fall sehe ich schon den reißerischen Aufhänger mit der neuen superevolutionären Kurbelform an der Neo-Stationärrolle ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417312


Ich sag jetzt noch erstmal nix weiter über die Schnüre auf den schönen schwarzen  ...  
Deren überlegenes Grundfarbkonzept verträgt nun sogar sowas (wie kaum eine andere Rollenfarbgebung)
Allerdings, bildlich besser machen in der Gunst der aktuellen Stunden ist nun gefragt.  

Der Unterschied der zu kleinen 2500 Spulen auf den gleichen BR 4000 Rollenkörpern ist schon auffällig, damit optisch und technisch nicht gleichwertig.
Sowas machst du ja zum Glück nicht


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax 
Das Gefühl kenne ich und leide mit!
Bei mir war es der Rückflug von Bombay - leider habe ich zu spät bemerkt, dass ich mich um einen Tag verrechnet hatte, der Flieger war schon in der Luft. 

Dortbleiben würde ich nicht empfehlen. Jetzt fühlt sich alles toll und warm und exotisch und erstrebenswert an. Klar, ist ja Urlaub. Wird aus der temporären Flucht aus der Tretmühle aber Alltag, ist alles Exotische und Aufregende weg, jedenfalls das meiste. Das Gefühl kenne ich nämlich auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt noch erstmal nix weiter über die Schnüre auf den schönen schwarzen  ...
> Deren überlegenes Grundfarbkonzept verträgt nun sogar sowas (wie kaum eine andere Rollenfarbgebung)
> Allerdings, bildlich besser machen in der Gunst der aktuellen Stunden ist nun gefragt.
> 
> Der Unterschied der zu kleinen 2500 Spulen auf den gleichen BR 4000 Rollenkörpern ist schon auffällig, damit optisch und technisch nicht gleichwertig.
> Sowas machst du ja zum Glück nicht


ich kann auch 2500, technisch tut sich nix, Optik passt, okay die gelbe Schnur war ist ein versuch und kommt nachher runter, nach dem ich fischen war, da ich die Rute mal rausgesucht habe kann ich auch mal für ein Stündchen damit los.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie das bei einer Stationarrolle mit 3 und 4 Kurbelgriffen aussieht, ist mal zu probieren.



Ich sehe schon den Werbespruch zur Rolle:

… unser neuartiges innovatives Kurbelwheel verleiht Ihnen beim Drill ein noch nie da gewesnes Gefühl zum Fisch …


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

^^ so ne Series-7-Drennan hatte ich vorhin auch in der Hand, die Tench&Specimen Float. Mit der Drennan FD3000 dran.
Es biß wieder sehr gut - ausschließlich Plötz. Ist schon irre, wieviel Fisch offenbar in dem kleinen Flußabschnitt gerade ist.

PS - als Pose kam dieses seltsame Gerät zum Einsatz:





Sieht zwar seltsam aus, ist in der Praxis aber überzeugend - fliegt super und zeigt Bisse hervorragend an.
„Untenrum” wurden 2 No.1-Bleie, ein winziger Schnellwechselwirbel und als Bißanzeigeschrot ein No.8 montiert.


----------



## silverfish

_Mini (wieder kursiv bei Dir)
Du hättest in Deinem Urlaubsort das
Handy aus lassen sollen,dann wäre mehr Zeit zum Angeln gewesen._


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> als Pose kam dieses seltsame Gerät zum Einsatz



geomas - du zauberst aber wirklich Posen aus dem Hut, habe so auch noch nicht gesehen. Auch die Befestigung, sieht schon handwerklich kunstvoll aus, aber so ganz verstehe ich "Untenrum" nicht. So wie das jetzt für mich aussieht, müsste die Pose eigentlich schief hängen, der Anschlag scheint direkt durchzugehen ... I’m confused

Petri zum Plötzenfang!


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ^^ so ne Series-7-Drennan hatte ich vorhin auch in der Hand, die Tench&Specimen Float. Mit der Drennan FD3000 dran.
> Es biß wieder sehr gut - ausschließlich Plötz. Ist schon irre, wieviel Fisch offenbar in dem kleinen Flußabschnitt gerade ist.
> 
> PS - als Pose kam dieses seltsame Gerät zum Einsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht zwar seltsam aus, ist in der Praxis aber überzeugend - fliegt super und zeigt Bisse hervorragend an.
> „Untenrum” wurden 2 No.1-Bleie, ein winziger Schnellwechselwirbel und als Bißanzeigeschrot ein No.8 montiert.





Dace schrieb:


> geomas - du zauberst aber wirklich Posen aus dem Hut, habe so auch noch nicht gesehen. Auch die Befestigung, sieht schon handwerklich kunstvoll aus, aber so ganz verstehe ich "Untenrum" nicht. So wie das jetzt für mich aussieht, müsste die Pose eigentlich schief hängen, der Anschlag scheint direkt durchzugehen ... I’m confused
> 
> Petri zum Plötzenfang!
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Sieht wirklich sehr interessant und ungewöhnlich aus- vielleicht wird hier die Bissanzeige nicht durch tauchen oder heben realisiert, sondern durch Seitwärtsbewegung? Das würde auch die dünne schwarze Antenne erklären? Sehr rätselhaft


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> du zauberst aber wirklich Posen aus dem Hut, habe so auch noch nicht gesehen


Dito - was für ein interessantes kleines Ding...
Da wüsste ich gerne genaueres drüber...


----------



## Trotta

Ist eine spezielle Weitwurfpose: " Durch den patentierten Weitwurfbügel wird der Gegendruck, der beim Wurf durch die Montage und Schnur entsteht, von der Spitze des Wagglers hinter seinen Schwerpunkt gelenkt. Dadurch fliegt die Montage stabiler und weiter."









						Cralusso 1014 Rocket Light Waggler
					

Cralusso Rocket Light Waggler Dank der Wurfbügel sind längere Wurfdistanzen möglich mit Cralusso´s kalibrierbarer Antenneneinheit erweiterbar mit diversen Antennen (zum Aufstecken) inkl. unterschidlichen Antennen unsortiert / nicht wählbar Hauptstiel mit roter oder gelber Spitze Tragkraft ca...




					www.exnershop.de


----------



## Mescalero

Seitlich wegschwimmende Fische sieht man an "normalen" Posen auch aber erst relativ spät - genug Zeit für die Fische um den Haken zu schlucken.

Die japanischen Tanagoangler verwenden genau deshalb kleine bumte Kügelchen auf der Schnur unterhalb der Pose, allerdings sitzen die auch praktisch über der Montage und können von oben ins Wasser schauen. 

Ich habe das noch nicht probiert aber Gerüchten zufolge sind die seitliche Bewegungen anzeigenden Leuchtpunkte schneller als die Pose.


----------



## Mescalero

Trotta 
Spielverderber


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die japanischen Tanagoangler verwenden genau deshalb kleine bumte Kügelchen auf der Schnur unterhalb der Pose,


Macht man in Frankreich beim Forellenangeln genauso.. .


----------



## geomas

Das Foto zeigt den seitlichen Bügel leider nicht in aller Deutlichkeit. Und die Pose rutscht auch nicht immer „von ganz alleine” (= dem ollen Newton seine Schwerkraft) in die gezeigte Position, sondern baumelt manchmal von der „Öse” wie es ein konventioneller Waggler auch tun würde.
Aber wie gesagt - die läßt sich 1a werfen und die Bißanzeige (auch Hebebisse) ist prima. Mit jeder Pose kommen zwei kleine „Einsteckantennen” nicht wählbarer Farbe - heute hatte ich die schwarze gewählt. Das hier ist das kleinste Rocket-Light-Modell.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe das noch nicht probiert aber Gerüchten zufolge sind die seitliche Bewegungen anzeigenden Leuchtpunkte schneller als die Pose.


Hierzu vielleicht noch eine letzte Urlaubsbeobachtung: Es gibt hier eine Spezies asiatischer/chinesischer Rockangler, deren Technik meisterhaft ist(und die als sozial ausgegrenzte Volksgruppe garantiert nicht für chichi oder Spass angeln), ich habe sie genau beobachtet und erfolglos versucht sie zu kopieren. 
Die verwenden sehr rudimentäre Posenmontagen, halt ne Neonboje am Bulkshot/Torpille und darunter nen langes unbeschwerten Vorfach, kräftige Haken einem Karpfenhaken nicht unähnlich. Daran die berühmten Minikrebse.

Jedenfalls, zurück zum Thema: Die schlecht ausgebleite Riesenpose mit Antenne dient diesen Meistern nicht zur klassischen Bisserkennung, sondern nur um dem Köder über den Steinen zu halten. 
Sie angeln im Stehen mit gespannter Schnur, jedes zucken der Antenne, jedes Zittern der Schnur wird mit blitzschnell und herzhaften Anhieb beantwortet, vermutlich merken sie den Biss eher im Blank als an der Pose.
Toll. Ich konnte zweimal voller Bewunderung und Faszination beobachten, wie genau an meiner Stelle, an ich der 10 Tage lang mit Mühe und Not ein paar kugelfische und minisargos landen konnte, So ein Ernter in 20minuten 4, 5 , 8 Köstliche Papageifische einfach "abgeholt" hat, wie Geo, Skyduck  oder der Prof Plötzen ziehen. Meisterhafte Beherrschung des Gewässers und der Methode.

Das war sehr lehrreich, den Jungs mit einer Mischung aus Bewunderung und Neid zuzusehen. Sehr interessant, sehr interessant.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Das war sehr lehrreich, den Jungs mit einer Mischung aus Bewunderung und Neid zuzusehen. Sehr interessant, sehr interessant.


Hast Du nicht mal gefragt wieso weshalb warum?
Beim Papageienfisch könnte die Hakenform einen ganz klaren Unterschied machen, zwischen gehakt oder Köder weg... .
Ich finde es auch immer sehr spannend wenn ich mich irgendwo vergeblich abmühe, und dann kommt so ein Eingeborener und zeigt mir mal kurz wie man angelt...


----------



## rhinefisher

Iss hier aber auch ganz ähnlich - hier bin ich der Eingeborene.
Nutzt aber alles nix wenn keine Fische da sind.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Angelt daci7 nicht bei dir in der Nähe am selben Flüsschen?
der weiß doch immer, wo ganz viele Fische sind


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Angelt daci7 nicht bei dir in der Nähe am selben Flüsschen?
> der weiß doch immer, wo ganz viele Fische sind


daci7 wohnt schlappe 80km stromab.
Da ist die Welt zwar auch nichtmehr in Ordnung, aber es ist allemale besser als hier.
Wenn es Krefelder halbwegs ernst meinen mit dem Fangen, fangen die hinter Bieslich mit dem Angeln an..


----------



## Tikey0815

Es gibt immer solche Tage, da helfen nur Mettbrötchen und viel Altbier


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Papageienfisch könnte die Hakenform einen ganz klaren Unterschied machen, zwischen gehakt oder Köder weg


Ja, unbedingt. Lassen wir mal die Barschartigen mit ihren riesigen Strudeltrichtermäulern beiseite, würde ich fast sagen, das die ganze Pargo/Sargo etc... bunte Meeresschar Spezies- und linèè übergreifend entsprechend ihrer hartschaligen Beute eher "Zupfer" oder "Knabberer" sind, statt 'Strudler' und 'Schlucker' wie unsere heimischen Cypriniden. 
So erkläre ich mir die zahlreichen unparierbaren 'Blitzbisse'- also der schöne Papageifisch von gestern hatte im Vergleich zur Grösse halt ein winziges Schnabelmäulchen, jede Kleinplötze hätte die Klappe weiter aufreissen können.

Es war schon sehr interessant, sozusagen ganz frisch, fromm und vor allem frei von Sachkenntnis mal so einer ganzen unbekannten Fischwelt den Haken anzubieten. Ich hab auch extra versucht, nicht allzuviel zu recherchieren, obwohl das natürlich klüger gewesen wäre. Herrliche Tage.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend gab es an anderer Stelle wieder viele Plötz bis gut über 25cm, ein guter Ukelei war der einzige Ausreißer im dem Rutilus-Reigen.
Habe wieder den Rocket Light Waggler gefischt, der ließ sich auch gegen den Wind gut werfen. Ein Plötz hatte nicht den Haken, sondern den Schnellwechselwirbel quer im Maul und wie schon am Vormittag gab es wieder einen seitlich im Schuppenkleid gehakten Fisch.
Keine Ahnung, warum die Rotaugen momentan so geballt auftreten.






Den Kauf der Series 7 Tench&Specimen Float habe ich nie bereut. Die unkonventionelle Teilung gefällt mir.
Das „Sleeve” ist wie etliche andere Drennan-Sleeves sehr gut geschnitten und läßt sich auch bei Wind gut und sicher tragen.
(viele andere Sleeves auf dem Markt haben zu lange oder falsch platzierte Griffe)


----------



## Hecht100+

Neuigkeiten von der Wartungsfront, Susanne und Heinz haben mich heute besucht um einige Rollen zu fetten, nachzufetten und zu verbessern. Eine liegt noch bei mir auf dem Tisch, jetzt ist sie total zerlegt und ich werde sie von Grund auf neu zusammenbauen.






Irgendwie muß sie ja wieder an schnurren gebracht werden ohne seltsame Schnurgeräusche. Es entspannten sich bei der Wartung sehr nette Gespräche, die aber überhaupt nicht Ükelich oder Ükellich waren, sondern mehr in Richtung Salz, Wellen, Kümos und Fehmarn, Heiligenhafen, Hirtshals und Norwegen gingen. Solche Gespräche sind dann das Salz auf der Seele, man träumt von vergangenen Zeiten. Auf jeden Fall war es ein sehr netter Nachmittag mit den beiden.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Den Kauf der Series 7 Tench&Specimen Float habe ich nie bereut. Die unkonventionelle Teilung gefällt mir.
> Das „Sleeve” ist wie etluche andere Drennan-Sleeves sehr gut geschnitten und läßt sich auch bei Wind gut und sicher tragen.
> (viele andere Sleeves auf dem Markt haben zu lange oder falsch platzierte Griffe)


dem kann ich nur zustimmen, und Petri Geo.(aber die Rolle   )
ich war auch kurz mit der Tench & Specimen Float los, leider wurde sie ihren Namen nicht gerecht und schlimmer auch kein biss, die Flussdöbelrute musste es richten 2 bisse 2 Fische 1x Köderfisch und diese Schönheit


----------



## glgl

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es ist ein Semi Run Rig wo das Blei über diesen Ring am Gummi fest sitzt. Sobald ein Fisch ins Kraut oder Schilf zieht gibt der Gummi nach und das Blei läuft frei. Früher hatte ich immer Bleie beim drill verloren sobalds ins Kraut ging und seit ich dieses Rig verwende gibt's sogut wie keine Probleme mehr. Bei einem abriß ist zudem das Blei schneller frei. Hab zudem die neue Schur von der Seite aktuell im Einsatz  bin begeistert davon.


Darf ich diesen Beitrag nochmal aufgreifen?!
und zwar: wie stark sollte eurer Erfahrung nach das Blei am semi run rig sein, um Fische noch zuverlässig zu haken, wenn man gleich neben der Rute sitzt und diese schnell aufnehmen/anschlagen kann? Also nicht erst wach werden und sich aus dem Brolly rausschälen muss….
Zielfisch normal große Karpfen bis 10, 15 oder 20 Pfd,  kaum mehr.
Komme ich da mit 30 oder 40gr hin? Oder sind das dann eher Gewichte für Weißfisch?
Ich würde gern mal leichter gehen, möchte es aber nicht einfach so probieren, um nicht unnötig Fisch zu verlieren.

Lieben Dank vorweg!

Grüße, Georg


----------



## glgl

Petri Thomas, wieder mal ein sehr schöner Fisch… besser als jeder Karpfen, zumindest für mich. Freu dich dass du so ein Gewässer vor der Tür hast, wo es die noch in scheinbar vernünftiger Stückzahl und auch Größe gibt. 
Der einzige ( nicht Baggerloch-) See in meiner Nähe ist seit Jahren Schleien-frei, Waller sei Dank….


----------



## Thomas.

glgl schrieb:


> Der einzige ( nicht Baggerloch-) See in meiner Nähe ist seit Jahren Schleien-frei, Waller sei Dank….


Danke, das wird über kurz oder lang hier auch der fall sein, 4 Angler haben in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag 63 Welse von ca. 20cm rausgeholt, ich weiß jetzt von über 100 in ein paar Wochen
ein Intelligenter hat wohl mal ein paar eingesetzt und jetzt sind sie wohl Leichreif.


----------



## geomas

Das sieht gut aus bei Dir am See, lieber Thomas. - Petri zur grüngoldenen Schönheit!
Die FD 3000 paßt in meinen Augen perfekt zur S7-Rute. Da bleibt sie wohl dran.

Supersache, das Mini-Ükeltreffen mit Tricast und Stippi68 bei Dir, Hecht100+  . 
Bin gespannt, ob Du die „Kaffeemühle” zu ner Stella hochjazzen kannst...


----------



## Ti-it

glgl schrieb:


> Petri Thomas, wieder mal ein sehr schöner Fisch… besser als jeder Karpfen, zumindest für mich. Freu dich dass du so ein Gewässer vor der Tür hast, wo es die noch in scheinbar vernünftiger Stückzahl und auch Größe gibt.
> Der einzige ( nicht Baggerloch-) See in meiner Nähe ist seit Jahren Schleien-frei, Waller sei Dank….


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Traumhafte Kulisse. Schleien gibt es bei uns am Flüsschen auch kaum mehr. Ob es nun am Waller liegt, der Anfang der 90er Jahre kam, an der allgemeinen Gewässerveränderung (weniger Altwasser und Pflanzenbewuchs), oder an irgendwas anderem lässt sich nur erahnen. Wahrscheinlich spielen mehrere Faktoren zusammen. Trotz Besatz werden kaum welche gefangen.
Ich war auch ganz begeistert, als von Dace die Info kam, dass sie jahrelang nur der Schleie nachstellten. 
Mich freut es immer wieder, wenn einer von euch Fotos dieser wunderbaren Fische hier teilt. So ein Waldsee hat schon was magisches.
Das Gewässerfoto von Thomas erinnert mich irgendwie an die alten Blinker Videos Erfolgreich Angeln auf Friedfische... Erfolgreich Angeln auf Schleie. Sind sogar in YouTube.
Produktion: JPH Naturfilm.
Jens Ploug Hansen - Für mich auch eine absolute Legende!

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## glgl

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, das wird über kurz oder lang hier auch der fall sein, 4 Angler haben in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag 63 Welse von ca. 20cm rausgeholt, ich weiß jetzt von über 100 in ein paar Wochen
> ein Intelligenter hat wohl mal ein paar eingesetzt und jetzt sind sie wohl Leichreif.


Du hattest es schon mal erwähnt, euer Vorsitzender mir gegenüber auch. Aber das sind ja nun Zahlen….

Da muss man ja wohl leider noch mit vielen mehr rechnen. Und die großen hat ja offenbar noch keiner gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen. 
Bei uns in besagtem See sind die kaum zu erwischen, da es zwei Inseln gibt, die die dann eiligst zu umrunden versuchen.
Beim Jahrhunderthochwasser letztes Jahr ist einer (neben einigen fetten Karpfen) in den Bach entwischt, der den See durchfließt… den hat man dann in einer Gumpe unter einer Baumwurzel erspäht und auch rausgeholt. 205cm….


----------



## glgl

Ti-it schrieb:


> Jens Ploug Hansen - Für mich auch eine absolute Legende!


Absolut. Den Zottelbart kennen wohl auch nur noch die älteren Angler bzw. Leser.

Und ja, das ist ein cooler See. Der hat ganz viel und eines nicht…. nervige Zuschauer, Jogger, Halbstarke, Aktivisten usw.
Bei „meinem“ See hab ich bisserl Angst einen größeren Fisch zu drillen…. Da stehst nämlich da, ganz schnell umringt von einer Vielzahl von Menschen…


----------



## Dace

Petri allen erfolgreichen Anglern, besonders Thomas. zur tollen Schleie.

Ich bin gestern Abend zum Flüsschen gefahren, mir brannte es unter den Nägeln, die neue Rolle einzuweihen und zu entschneidern.

Rute war heute eine Peter Stone Specimen 11' 6", da kam die neue Rolle, Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB, dran, sah alles gut aus. Ansonsten hatte ich an meinem Gerät nicht viel verändert.






Es dauerte knapp zwei Stunden, es war schon dunkel, da kam der Biss. Die Rutenspitze bog sozusagen um die Ecke, der Freilauf war zu hören, ich nahm die Rute auf, drehte die Kurbel, der Freilauf wurde aber nicht ausgeschaltet, der Fisch riss Meter um Meter Schnur von der Rolle, der Freilauf ließ sich nicht deaktivieren, weder über die Kurbel noch per Hand rausnehmen. Nach dem x-Versuchen mit der Hand war er dann schließlich raus und ich konnte endlich den Fisch kontrollieren und ihn schließlich in den Kescher führen, eine schöne 78 cm lange Barbe.






Das war war ja ein sch … Auftakt mit der Rolle, ich war etwas sauer. Nachdem ich ausgeworfen hatte, probierte ich erstmal, was der Freilauf sagte. Komischerweise funktionierte er jetzt.

Danach war es eine gute Stunde ruhig und wie aus dem Nichts der nächste Biss, aber das gleiche Theater mit dem Freilauf begann wieder, der Freilauf ließ sich einfach nicht raus nehmen und wieder musste ich zig Mal per Hand schalten bis endlich der Freilauf raus war. Ich war froh, dass ich den Fisch unter Kontrolle bekam und sicher landen konnte, eine kapitale 2-stellige 81 cm lange Barbe.






Ich würde sagen, die hochgelobte Rolle von Shimano hat auf ganzer Linie versagt, glatte Bruchlandung! 

Morgen geht es zum Baitstore …


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich war auch ganz begeistert, als von @Dace die Info kam, dass sie jahrelang nur der Schleie nachstellten.



Ja, das hat viel Spaß gemacht und viel Freude, war aber auch manchmal echt hartes Brot, gute Schleien zu fangen. Hier noch mal eine von vielen Schleien, die wir während dieser Zeit gefangen haben:






Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Petri allen Fängern, besonders geomas zum Plötzenreigen, Thomas. zur prächtigen Tinca und Dace zu den Torpedos!

Dace 
Das ist ja wirklich schade, irgendwie scheint bei dir ein bisschen der Wurm drin zu sein, was die Ausrüstung anbelangt. Ich habe nur eine Freilaufrolle und habe den immer deaktiviert....bis ich den richtigen Hebel im Eifer des Gefechts gefunden hätte, wäre der Fisch wahrscheinlich schon im Rhein oder sonstwo.


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> Rute war heute eine Peter Stone Specimen 11' 6", da kam die neue Rolle, Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB, dran, sah alles gut aus.


Stimmt - deine Bilder haben wieder stark gewonnen... .


Dace schrieb:


> ch würde sagen, die hochgelobte Rolle von Shimano hat auf ganzer Linie versagt, glatte Bruchlandung!


Sei nicht sauer, das kann dir mit einem 911er, frisch vom Händler, genauso passieren - es gibt immer Ausrutscher.
Ich hatte mal ne große Stella SW die nicht lief, da wissen die bei Shimano bis heute nicht was nicht stimmte.
Und ich wohne nebenan und habe großen Wert auf persöhnlichen Kontakt gelegt...
Es gab mal ne Zeit in den 80ern, da hatte Shimano den allerbesten Kundendienst - heute haben die garnix in der Art...
Tausch das Ding einfach um und dann hast Du 20 Jahre Freude an dieser wirklich sehr robusten Rolle.


----------



## Thomas.

erstmal dickes Petri zur wider mal Tollen Barbe Dace 

das mit der Rolle tut mir leid, ich hätte auch einen Hals und wäre es meine erst Shimano gewesen wäre es auch meine letzte, sowas darf nicht passieren, ein Kollege von mir hatte mal genau das selbe Problem mit einer nagelneuen US 4000D am ersten Angeltag, auch er war verwundert da er nur BR US (A,B,D) fischt und auch noch nie ein Problem hatte, aber umgetauscht und wieder alles Okay. Ich selber kenne das nur von einer Mitchell (23€) die ich mal probiert habe, bei all meinen Shimanos hatte ich es noch nicht ein mal.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

glgl schrieb:


> Darf ich diesen Beitrag nochmal aufgreifen?!
> und zwar: wie stark sollte eurer Erfahrung nach das Blei am semi run rig sein, um Fische noch zuverlässig zu haken, wenn man gleich neben der Rute sitzt und diese schnell aufnehmen/anschlagen kann? Also nicht erst wach werden und sich aus dem Brolly rausschälen muss….
> Zielfisch normal große Karpfen bis 10, 15 oder 20 Pfd,  kaum mehr.
> Komme ich da mit 30 oder 40gr hin? Oder sind das dann eher Gewichte für Weißfisch?
> Ich würde gern mal leichter gehen, möchte es aber nicht einfach so probieren, um nicht unnötig Fisch zu verlieren.
> 
> Lieben Dank vorweg!
> 
> Grüße, Georg



Ich verwende für diese Montage Bleie ab 80g wobei die Form natürlich auch eine kleine Rolle spielt. Die 80g Strömungsbleie sind aufgrund ihrere Bauweise daher vom Hakeffekt etwas anders einzustufen als ein 90g flaches Karpfenblei wie am Bild. Mit meinen Karpfenbleien klappt der Selbsthakeffekt jedoch einwandfrei und die Montage bleibt zudem am Platz liegen. Wenn etwas mehr Zug am Fluß ist wird auf max. 120g erhöht.


----------



## Thomas.

noch mal kurz zum See, es ist tatsächlich ein See der komplett von Bäumen umgeben ist wo man seine Ruhe hat, sehr kurze Wege vom Auto zum Wasser, der einen *sehr guten* Fischbestand hat ob groß Karpfen, Schleien, Hecht usw. aber auch dort springen sie einem nicht im Kescher, einige behaupten da ist nix drin , aber trotz allem ist der See mit seinem Dauer Romantik Anblick (der ist tatsächlich Filmreif und die Bilder von mir sind alle Handy Fotos ohne nacharbeiten) für mich nur eine Notlösung, ich will meinen Fluss wider haben.
noch mal ein Bild von gestern.





aber da kann er nicht mithalten. Und ich freue mich schon darauf wenn da mal wider ein wenig Normalität einkehrt und so aussieht wie auf den Bildern


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich freu mich, dass es wieder regnet und die ersten Blätter fallen…..der Herbst darf kommen


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> daci7 wohnt schlappe 80km stromab.
> Da ist die Welt zwar auch nichtmehr in Ordnung, aber es ist allemale besser als hier.


da du es ja nicht gebacken bekommst dich mal wider hier oben blicken zulassen, wäre es ja vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit das der gute daci7 dir in Krefeld zeigt was es da alles an Fisch im Rhein gibt  ich würde natürlich mit aufschlagen um sicherzustellen das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht und vielleicht auch ein Fischen zu fangen und dumme Kommentare zum besten geben


----------



## glgl

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> aufgrund ihrere Bauweise daher vom Hakeffekt etwas anders einzustufen als ein 90g flaches Karpfenblei wie am Bild.


Ups, das habe ich vom Foto her für deutlich kleiner geschätzt…

Danke!


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> wäre es ja vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit das der gute @daci7 dir in Krefeld zeigt was es da alles an Fisch im Rhein gibt


Als elender Rheinverweigerer solltest Du dich mal ganz geschlossen halten....
Klar kann man hier noch etwas fangen; 10 Fische an schlechten, 30 an guten Tagen, wenn man bereit ist ordentlich Futter mitzubringen.
Das lohnt sich für mich einfach nicht; für diese Menge Futter, für den ganzen Aufwand, den Ärger mit den Grundeln mach ich das nicht.
Hinzu kommt ja noch dass ich aus dem Rhein nichts verwerte... .


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> da du es ja nicht gebacken bekommst dich mal wider hier oben blicken zulassen, wäre es ja vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit das der gute daci7 dir in Krefeld zeigt was es da alles an Fisch im Rhein gibt  ich würde natürlich mit aufschlagen um sicherzustellen das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht *und vielleicht auch ein Fischen zu fangen* und dumme Kommentare zum besten geben


Nichts ist. Einer muss keschern, wenn wir loslegen 
... ich  in leider noch gehandicapped- bin an mein Grundstück gebunden und leider auch immernoch mit Doppelstrich aufm Test ...
Groetjes
David


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> ... ich in leider noch gehandicapped-


Oh Mann - hoffentlich seid ihr bald wieder Gesund..


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh Mann - hoffentlich seid ihr bald wieder Gesund..


Von wegen ihr ... meinste von meiner buckligen Mischpoke macht jemand mit? Nenene du ... praktisch immer ist jemand dabei aber Wenn's hart auf hart kommt musste alleine durch 
Ne, mal Spaß beiseite - bin natürlich froh, dass ich bisher als einziger aus der Familie  getroffen bin. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Nichts ist. Einer muss keschern, wenn wir loslegen
> ... ich  in leider noch gehandicapped- bin an mein Grundstück gebunden und leider auch immernoch mit Doppelstrich aufm Test ...
> Groetjes
> David


Einfach weniger Kölsch trinken, dann schwindet der Doppelstrich zu einem und du schmeckst auch wieder was 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> .................*der Freilauf ließ sich einfach nicht raus nehmen und wieder musste ich zig Mal per Hand schalten bis endlich der Freilauf raus war.*.....




Rollen mit diesen Fähigkeiten bekommste bei askari schon für die Hälfte.

Typisch shimano - viel zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Guck doch mal bei Daiwa.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolle Bilder und Fische, Männer!
Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rollen mit diesen Fähigkeiten bekommste bei askari schon für die Hälfte.
> 
> Typisch shimano - viel zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung.


Ach Prof, die Firmen Germania und Rile Rex gibt es doch nicht mehr


----------



## daci7

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Einfach weniger Kölsch trinken, dann schwindet der Doppelstrich zu einem und du schmeckst auch wieder was
> 
> Gute Besserung


Hier trinkt keiner Kölsch, wüsste nicht, wie ich das weiter reduzieren könnte. Entweder Bier ODER Wasser - beides zusammen ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier trinkt keiner Kölsch, wüsste nicht, wie ich das weiter reduzieren könnte. Entweder Bier ODER Wasser - beides zusammen ist nicht so mein Ding


Ich wusste schon, warum du ein Symphat bist    Wenn mir jemand ein Kölsch anbietet, frag ich immer ob er auch ne Cocktail Kirsche und nen Schirmchen hat


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rollen mit diesen Fähigkeiten bekommste bei askari schon für die Hälfte.
> 
> Typisch shimano - viel zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Guck doch mal bei Daiwa.


Du weißt schon daß Du unendlich böse bist.....


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Als elender Rheinverweigerer solltest Du dich mal ganz geschlossen halten....
> Klar kann man hier noch etwas fangen; 10 Fische an schlechten, 30 an guten Tagen, wenn man bereit ist ordentlich Futter mitzubringen.
> Das lohnt sich für mich einfach nicht; für diese Menge Futter, für den ganzen Aufwand, den Ärger mit den Grundeln mach ich das nicht.
> Hinzu kommt ja noch dass ich aus dem Rhein nichts verwerte... .





daci7 schrieb:


> Nichts ist. Einer muss keschern, wenn wir loslegen
> ... ich  in leider noch gehandicapped- bin an mein Grundstück gebunden und leider auch immernoch mit Doppelstrich aufm Test ...
> Groetjes
> David


um ausreden seid ihr ja nicht verlegen , ich sagte ja nicht das es diese Woche sein soll, aber dieser Monat wäre nicht schlecht, ich Kescher auch und fahre zur Pommes oder Pizzabude wenn es sein muss, gehe mal davon aus das es vom rhinefisher sein Rheinstrand zum Auto nicht so weit ist wie der von daci7 seinen (ca. gefühlt 22km)


----------



## Dace

Danke für die freundliche "Anteilnahme" des Rollen Desasters gestern Abend. 

Ich sitze hier am Schreibtisch mit einer schönen Tasse Kaffee und schaue etwas grimmig auf die Rolle .... 

Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, wie Mescalero es beschreibt, bei mir ist da dieses Jahr so einwenig der Wurm.

Ich kaufe mir Anfang des Jahres einen neuen Kescher - der Kescherkopf bricht.

Neue Rute - die Rutenspitze bricht sozusagen direkt unterhalb des Quivereinschubs ab.

Neue Rolle - das Wegnehmen des Freilaufs funktioniert nicht einwandfrei.

Wie heißt ein Sprichwort: "Schuster bleib' bei deinen Leisten", ich habe hier gutes altes Angelgerät, funktioniert seit Jahrzehnten …


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, dass es wieder regnet und die ersten Blätter fallen…..der Herbst darf kommen



Tikey0815  - du hast ja so recht, wird Zeit für richtiges Angelwetter ...  


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn es Krefelder halbwegs ernst meinen mit dem Fangen, fangen die hinter Bieslich mit dem Angeln an..


Also ist doch allles klaaar, ne!


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, wie @Mescalero es beschreibt, bei mir ist da dieses Jahr so einwenig der Wurm.
> 
> Ich kaufe mir Anfang des Jahres einen neuen Kescher - der Kescherkopf bricht.


2x Kescherstab gebrochen, jetzt bei meinem alten wahrscheinlich Gewinde im Eimer 


Dace schrieb:


> Neue Rute - die Rutenspitze bricht sozusagen direkt unterhalb des Quivereinschubs ab.


2x Shimano Matsch beim einpacken ins Futteral Spitze ab.


Dace schrieb:


> Neue Rolle - das Wegnehmen des Freilaufs funktioniert nicht einwandfrei.


umtauschen und vergessen.


Dace schrieb:


> Wie heißt ein Sprichwort: "Schuster bleib' bei deinen Leisten", ich habe hier gutes altes Angelgerät, funktioniert seit Jahrzehnten …


ja dann wird es mal zeit für was Neues , viel zu schade wenn bei dem alten was kaputt gehen würde

wie ein Onkel von mir immer zu sagen pflegte, hör auf zu Plärren steh auf renn weiter(beim schauen eines Fußballspieles )


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> viel zu schade wenn bei dem alten was kaputt gehen würde



Ich bin kein "Vitrinen-Angler", das Gerät ist alt, das darf mal schon mal schlapp machen. Außerdem kann ich das meistens selbst reparieren ...

Das Zubehör, U-Kescher, Rute, Rolle, war neu gekauft, neue Technologie ... sozusagen noch gar nicht richtig "eingeangelt" ...

Bis dato kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass ich mal von dem "alten Gerät nach damaligen Kauf" was umtauschen musste. 


Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Hecht100+ : Es war ein sehr schöner Nachmittag bei Dir und es gab viel zu sehen und zu erzählen. Frau Hübner hatte ja ihre Daiwa Ninja A geöffnet um etwas Fett in die Rolle zu machen, das ist schon mal gar nicht mehr vorgesehen vom Hersteller. Schon kamen ihr die ersten Teile entgegen und beim zusammen setzen der Rolle gab es plötzlich so komische Geräusche. Also alles in den Karton und die Gelegenheit beim Schopf gepackt und den Rollendoktor konsultiert. Schließlich war das eine schöne Gelegenheit Hecht 100 einmal zu besuchen, seine Rollensammlung zu bestaunen und Susanne wollte auch gerne mit den Augen stiebitzen was sie beim Zusammenbau wohl falsch gemacht hat. Aber diese Rolle hat es auch dem Experten nicht einfach gemacht und so haben wir die Rolle zurückgelassen damit sie in Ruhe wieder zusammengebaut werden kann. Wir sind schon ganz gespannt auf das Ergebnis und wie sich die zusätzlichen 15 Kugellager in dem Gehäuse integrieren lassen.   
Jedenfalls die Ryobi und auch die Daiwa Emblem ließen sich problemlos warten.  Bei Ryobi müssen die jedenfalls einen sehr spitzen Bleistift haben denn es war auch kein fitzelchen zuviel Fett in der Rolle, man könnte auch sagen es war nur ein Hauch, also so gut wie nichts. Aber wahrscheinlich verstehen wir das nur wieder nicht weil der Begriff "Gewinnmaximierung" uns fremd ist. Noch einmal vielen herzlichen lieben Dank für die Gastfreundschaft und Deine Hilfe bei den Rollen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Thomas. Leider bekommst Du von Shimano ja nicht mal eine Dauertest Leihgabe wo Du dir so viel Mühe machst die Shimano Rollen wie Sauerbier zu bewerben. Ich würde Dir von ganzem Herzen einen Sponsorvertrag gönnen. Aber ich mag die neueren Shimanos nicht mehr so leiden, an die Schönheit der alten XT7 Rollen kommen sie nicht heran. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur einen kruden Geschmack und keine Ahnung.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Das Zubehör, U-Kescher, Rute, Rolle, war neu gekauft, neue Technologie ... sozusagen noch gar nicht richtig "eingeangelt" ...
> Bis dato kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass ich mal von dem "alten Gerät nach damaligen Kauf" was umtauschen musste.


Das kennt man lange als die geplante Obszolezenz (USA Masterplan G.M. seit 1929)
und hat nun auch die Angelgeräte aus der globalisierten Billigfertigung in der Endausbaustufe erreicht.

Alles neue quäle ich erstmal ein bischen, sozusagen Prüfstand zuhause, besser ich merke gleich den eingebauten Haken bzw. Bruchkante.
Kescher kann man z.B. mit einem Dummy füllen, würde hier im Thread schon gezeigt.
Etliches knackt dann auch ein bischen im Grenzbereich, dann weiß, ich wie blöde das ist.
Selten mache ich was sofort kaputt, passiert aber auch bei echten Materialfehlern. 
Wenn eine Rolle am Wasser beim Dyneema Spinnen u. Hängern nach 1/2 Stunde an der Bremse oder Rücklaufsperre aufgibt, ist auch gut, 
Hauptsache, kein Verlust eines Traumfisches. war bei dir ja knapp dran ...
1/4 Stunde später ist vieles  gleich wieder im Paket als Retoure - das muss schnell wieder weg.  
Muss wohl heute so sein, man muss sich nun selber durchtesten, Qualitätstests und die Endprodukttests sind minimiert.

Umso wichtiger ist der Austausch über Tackle hier im Forum, was taugt überhaupt, welche Risiken hat man beim Kaufroulette, oder ist schon Schrott per Design.
Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Infobereich geworden und lockt auf einem primären Platz in den Suchmaschinen!

Man kann das zum sehr günstig kaufen und Schnäppchen machen nutzen, und selber was dran fixen.
Rollen üblicherweise richtig schmieren, Ruten haben meist sowieso und Sonderangebote erst recht voll vermurkste Griffe.
Oder man verzichtet weiträumig auf die Experimente und kauft definitiv bewährtes nach; dazu braucht man die Infos der Uekel-Brothers u.a.m. 
Je nachdem, wie man drauf ist und Lust hat.

Zur Shimano BR DL im Vergleich zur BR ST möchte ich noch sagen:
Das günstige Massenprodukt ist immer besser gefertigt als das teurere Nischenprodukt, das gilt quasi überall.

Interessant war es z.B. bei der neuen leichten Daiwa LT Serie bzw. Legalis LT ab 2017, ich hatte mir die im Pärchen plus der Fuego LT gekauft und war erstaunt über die Leistung einer leicht gebauten Kunststoff-Hauptteilerolle. Diese hat wirklich wenig Macken in der Konstruktion. Aber auch Grenzen, die mich zögern für den Einsatz ließen.
Der etwas weiche Kunststoff-Rollenfuß/Bein ist beim Dyneema-Spinnen zu bemängeln (in 3000 ca. 3kg Zug) und die offene hakelige Unterseite des Airrotors (da ist eben nur Air=Luft drin) mit gerne Schnurschlucken beim Ansitzen und Ablegen im Gras. 
Ansonsten ein tolle und volle Superrolle! Bewährung bei den Anglern ist nun länger gesichert, das weiß man nun, was man bekommt und dann hat.

Vollends überzeugt hat mich dann die Aussage des YT TackleAdvisors, der den günstigen Legalis LT die bessere Laufeigenschaft ggü. ALLEN anderen auch weit teureren  (bis mehre Hunderter drauf) LT Rollen bescheinigt hat, der hatte alles durch und auch hat es sehr aufschlussreich nebeneinander gezeigt. Incl. deren "teuren" verwendeten Kunststoffzahnrädern ...
Das ist der "Golf-Effekt" oder eben wichtige Effekt der Massenrolle und der eingefahrenen Montagefabrik, da sitzen lauter Asiaten/innen und bauen das zusammen und müssen das erstmal richtig drauf haben.
Das gilt für die ein wenig  günstigere,einfachere,schwerere  Ninja LT genauso.

Es gilt beim Tacklekauf die Gut&Günstig Mitte zu treffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tolle Aktion mit dem Besuch und der Selbsthilfegruppe, Heinz!

Die Daiwa ab der  A Serie (Ninja A, Legalis/Exceler HA) sind schon zickig mit ihrer Montageoptimierung in Richtung zusammensetzen, zerlegen eher nicht geplant.
Vor allem darf man nicht mehr so vorgehen wie es früher bei den alten Rollen war, die verbombten Schrauben am unteren Achsenende sind schon fies für den Schrauber, der wie üblich vorgehen will. Genauso die versteckten Federclips, die man kaum sieht. Also vieles so anders, dass die Erfahrungen mit alten Rolltypen alleine nicht reicht.
Ich habe die Dinger jetzt im Griff, ich schätze Andi auch, von daher kann mit der Restaurierung eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.

Meine erste Vollzerlegung einer Shimano Sahara FI 3000 HG endetet in einem Fiasko, auch dort die verbombte Schrauben am unteren Achsenende.
Ich bekam sie jedoch los und zog an der Achse vorn. Damit erfolgte per Zug nach vorne, der mit der "genialen" Konstruktion einiger Spitzen zu einer derben Verklemmung führte.
Mit ein bischen rumschubsen brach ich einen Zahn vom Excenterhubrad leicht an, der beim Rausnehmen und Nachsuchen in der Rolle festgeklebt war (da war Fett, zur Tarnung?) . 
Das ist allermiesester brüchiger Zinkdruckguß und außerdem mit der Stärke bzw. Dünne eines Sägeblattes, ganz hinten unten versteckt.
Nach dem ersten Ärger bin ich sehr froh, diese Sollbruchstelle entdeckt zu haben und die Type zu suspendieren und verbannen.
Solche Zahnrädchen sind keine Zahnräder mehr, sondern einfach nur Schrott.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast 
Nachdem ich jetzt die  Rolle 2mal komplett wieder auseinander und zusammen habe, weiß ich, das die Firmen Daiwa (Rolle) und Penn(Fett) nicht harmonieren. Alles abgewaschen, neues drauf und schon läuft sie ganz anders. Aber für Susannes feines Gehör und Gespür noch nicht fein genug, ich schau mal weiter.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

glgl schrieb:


> Ups, das habe ich vom Foto her für deutlich kleiner geschätzt…



Da täuscht die Beschichtung und die tiefe des Fotos.
Diese Form hatte ich mir damals zugelegt und kann jetzt 90/120/160g gießen, danach werden sie noch beschichtet. Wie schon mal erwähnt verwende ich diese Montage ja weil ich keine Blei mehr im Drill verlieren will den wer will immer neue Bleie kaufen bzw selber machen. Meine Denkweise hat sich da schon sehr geändert. Safety Clip ist nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei vorallem wenn es besser Alternativen gibt.

Mein Rig ist wie schon mal erwähnt von Carpify bzw früher PCT-Fishing und wie ich gesehen hab hat es Fox mittlerweile auch "wider" im Programm. Ich denke Fox hat da da gesehen das die Konkurenz nicht schläft und hat nachgezogen. Die Variante mit dem Inline Blei war mir jedoch neu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Noch zu rollen:

Das Material in der Shimano BR ST FB sieht mir auch nicht besser als bei der Shimano Sahara FI aus, allerdings alles dicker klotziger.
Immernhin kann man diese BR auf und korrekt wieder zu machen, fliegt einem nicht alles um die Ohren und der abgenommen/aufgesetzte Deckel ist frei von Federdruck.
Hecht100+ hatte es mit seiner älteren schon probiert, ich habe es mit meinem Erstkaufexemplar der FB gleich ausprobiert. 
Geht, und damit war der Weg für Behalt und weiteren Kauf erst frei.
Man muss mit dem zinkigen Stoff um die Freilaufschaltung sehr vorsichtig sein!
Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass dort unsaubere Fertigung einige Kupplungsprobleme erzeugen kann.  

Der Unterschied zum Aufbau  der Shimano BR Aero GT 6010 ist jedenfalls gewaltig, die hat einen insgesamt vernieteten Kupplungsspanner samt Federmimik und Stahlblechteilen, das ist eine Wonne alleine damit zu spielen, und die vorzügliche Funktion auch jetzt nach 23 Jahren immer wieder zu spüren!
Andere Zeiten, anderer Aufwand, anderes Material.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wie schon mal erwähnt verwende ich diese Montage ja weil ich keine Blei mehr im Drill verlieren will den wer will immer neue Bleie kaufen bzw selber machen. Meine Denkweise hat sich da schon sehr geändert.


Klasse Aktion von dir mit deinen Experimenten und Erkenntnisen, das gefällt mir gleich mehrfach gut! 
Eine verbesserte Selbsthakmontage könnte mir helfen, mein früheres Unbehagen mit den abziehenden Fischen und direkten  Drillaussteigern zu mindern.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: @Thomas. Leider bekommst Du von Shimano ja nicht mal eine Dauertest Leihgabe wo Du dir so viel Mühe machst die Shimano Rollen wie Sauerbier zu bewerben. Ich würde Dir von ganzem Herzen einen Sponsorvertrag gönnen. Aber ich mag die neueren Shimanos nicht mehr so leiden, an die Schönheit der alten XT7 Rollen kommen sie nicht heran. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur einen kruden Geschmack und keine Ahnung.


 Danke Heinz, nee lass mal ich will sowas wie ein Sponsorvertrag nicht, so ein Schei... würde ich mir nie antun und habe auch keine Ahnung und Lügen kann ich auch nicht soo gut.(es gibt auch Shimanos die ich nicht bewerben würde, das bleibt aber unter uns zweien  )
ja die ersten XT-7 sind schon tolle Dinger, und das Zeug XT-7 ist so gut das haben die meisten heutigen Shimanos noch bzw. sind daraus.(auch die DL, ST, Sahara usw)


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> gehe mal davon aus das es vom @rhinefisher sein Rheinstrand zum Auto nicht so weit ist wie der von daci7 seine


Ähöm.... dann trag mal besser festes Schuhwerk..... .
An meinen Stränden kann man sowieso nix fangen - da müssten wir zu etwas ungemütlicheren Plätzen.
Ne ne, lass mal, iss besser wir kommen zu euch, das macht sehr viel mehr Sinn.. .
Du darfst dann den Grill bedienen, während der daci7 mir mit Engelsgeduld zu erklären versucht was ich falsch mache, wobei ich natürlich wiedermal nur mit halbem Ohr zuhöre, weil mein Köter gerade wieder ein Verbrechen begeht.. .
Bei ADM/Kläranlage fänd ich gut, oder da in der Ecke.
Aber lassen wir den Mann erstmal gesund werden.. .


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ähöm.... dann trag mal besser festes Schuhwerk..... .
> An meinen Stränden kann man sowieso nix fangen - da müssten wir zu etwas ungemütlicheren Plätzen.
> Ne ne, lass mal, iss besser wir kommen zu euch, das macht sehr viel mehr Sinn.. .
> Du darfst dann den Grill bedienen, während der daci7 mir mit Engelsgeduld zu erklähren versucht was ich falsch mache, wobei ich natürlich wiedermal nur mit halbem Ohr zuhöre, weil mein Köter gerade wieder ein Verbrechen begeht.. .
> Bei ADM/Kläranlage fänd ich gut, oder da in der Ecke.
> Aber lassen wir den Mann erstmal gesund werden.. .


Bei ADM fischt das halbe Ruhrgebiet - ich laufe meist ein wenig mehr, dafür hab ich meine Plätze für mich allein 
Aber wenn es sein muss können wir auch so ne Opa-Tour machen ;P


----------



## glgl

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mein Rig ist wie schon mal erwähnt von Carpify bzw früher PCT-Fishing und wie ich gesehen hab hat es Fox mittlerweile auch "wider" im Programm. Ich denke Fox hat da da gesehen das die Konkurenz nicht schläft und hat nachgezogen. Die Variante mit dem Inline Blei war mir jedoch neu.


Genau, habe die auch bei Fox gesehen. Die lange Version kannte ich außerdem schon bzw. habe sie auch hier. Um daraus die kurze herzustellen, reicht eine Schere und man erhält noch einen anti tangle sleeve aus dem Rest…

Werde ich alles probieren, da mir das Rig so besser gefällt als zB ein Inliner.

Allerdings frage ich mich weiterhin, ob es derart schweres Blei sein muss…. Meine Karpfenruten haben 2,75lbs, aber ich mag so schwer nicht werfen, zumal ich doch eher im Nahbereich fische….
Beim Methodfeedern oder normalen Feedern im See nimmt man ja auch ggfs. Selbsthak-Methoden, jedoch mit deutlich weniger Gewicht… aber es sollte für Karpfen reichen. Deshalb bleibt für mich die Frage, tun es zB 50gr (ode gar weniger) da nicht auch?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Es gibt die Sargbleie z.B. auch mit Nocken dran, dann hängen sie sicher etwas stärker fest.
Da heisst es immer mit Tauschmaterial zu probieren, hängt ja auch noch von weiteren Faktoren ab,
wie  Haken, aktuelles Beißverhalten der Fische, und vom Haften auf dem Gewässergrund.
Bei dicken Bleien stört mich am meisten das laute Platschen, da sind sensible Fische sofort gewarnt.


----------



## Mescalero

Gewarnt oder angelockt.

Viele Fische sind ja recht neugierig. Letztens bin ich im Hausbach gewatet, dabei gestolpert und habe einen großen, plätschernden Schritt mit viel Welle und aufgewühltem Schlamm gemacht. 
Als ich wieder stabil stand, schwamm 20cm vor meinem Bauch ein Halbmeterdöbel vorbei, ganz entspannt und gemütlich. 

Einige Methoden machen sich den Lärm sogar zu eigen, z.B. Pelletwaggler oder Klopfen auf Wels. Karpfen erschrecken zwar kurz und schnippen etwas zur Seite, etwa  wenn man sie mit einer schweren Nymphe bewirft, sind aber sofort wieder da um zu gucken.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Viele Fische sind ja recht neugierig. Letztens bin ich im Hausbach gewatet, dabei gestolpert und habe einen großen, plätschernden Schritt mit viel Welle und aufgewühltem Schlamm gemacht.
> Als ich wieder stabil stand, schwamm 20cm vor meinem Bauch ein Halbmeterdöbel vorbei, ganz entspannt und gemütlich.


das mit dem Platsch und den Döbeln sieht hier anders aus, ein Platsch und weg sind sie zur einen andern Stelle, ein Stein oder zweite Rute dorthin geworfen und sie schwimmen widere zur der Stelle wo der erst Platsch(Köder)war, oder man wartet 10-15min.


----------



## Thomas.

habe mir gerade mal ein Barben YT Filmchen reingetan, gefischt (nicht wirklich) wird hier oben die Ecke am Rhein, mit was für Klamotten an Gewicht dort geworfen wird, ich glaub das ist nix für so ein zartes Bürschen wie mich, aber informativ, und so was wie die gesuchte Festbleimontage wie oben beschrieben gibt es von Korum auch und wird dort gezeigt.


----------



## Dace

So, ich war heute Nachmittag im Baitstore, Rolle wurde ohne Diskussionen getauscht, da wurde nicht weiter nachgefragt.

Soweit bin schon mal. Bin mal gespannt, was sich so ereignet, wenn ich sie das nächste mal im Einsatz habe ... 




glgl schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich weiterhin, ob es derart schweres Blei sein muss



Zu Anfang sagte man, das min eine Ounze sein soll für die Selbsthakmethode, solche Bleigewichte haben die wenigsten noch im Sortiment. Dann wurden es min 2 Ounzen, heute sprechen einige von 3 Ounzen  ....

Ich verwende teilweise den semi fixed rig zum Barbenangeln mit 30g oder 40g. Die Karpfen, die ich dabei fange, haken sich dabei immer sauber selber. Gleiches galt beim Schleienangeln, da habe ich viele Karpfen mit max 40g mit dem semi fixed rig gefangen und mit Ruten von max 1 3/4 lb Testkurve.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> semi fixed rig


ich habe bis heute noch nie eine Festbleimontage gefischt immer nur Laufblei und dort auch nur mit Bleien von 20,30 u.50gr. bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen, aber das semi fixed werde ich auch mal probieren


----------



## Tikey0815

War eben kurz vor Schluss auch noch im Baitstore, hab ein paar lecker ICS Körbchen und Bombs mitgenommen, Rutenablagen waren auch noch drin, langsam ist mein Leicht-Transport Tackle immer optimierter


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> War eben kurz vor Schluss auch noch im Baitstore, hab ein paar lecker *ICS Körbchen* und* Bombs* mitgenommen, *Rutenablagen *waren auch noch drin, langsam ist mein Leicht-Transport Tackle immer optimierter


die Betonung liegt bei *Leicht*-Transport Tackle


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Aber wenn es sein muss können wir auch so ne Opa-Tour machen ;P


OPATOUR? Echt jetzt?
Ich bin voll alt, aber wahnsinnig fit mit meinen 140kg reinster Muskulatur... .
Ich schaff ganz locker 500m über den Deich, solange meine Liebste mir tragen hilft...


----------



## glgl

Dace schrieb:


> Zu Anfang sagte man, das min eine Ounze sein soll für die Selbsthakmethode, solche Bleigewichte haben die wenigsten noch im Sortiment. Dann wurden es min 2 Ounzen, heute sprechen einige von 3 Ounzen ....
> 
> Ich verwende teilweise den semi fixed rig zum Barbenangeln mit 30g oder 40g. Die Karpfen, die ich dabei fange, haken sich dabei immer sauber selber. Gleiches galt beim Schleienangeln, da habe ich viele Karpfen mit max 40g mit dem semi fixed rig gefangen und mit Ruten von max 1 3/4 lb Testkurve.



Das wollte ich hören, danke!!!

thomas: ich verspreche mir davon eine tüddelfreiere Montage gegenüber zB „deiner“ (zumindest bei mir geht diese nicht immer ohne, hatte ich bei euch am See ja noch, obwohl ich anti tangle usw. verbaut hatte, in NL hatte sie dagegen fehlerfrei funktioniert), außerdem könnte ich so auch ein paar Hakenköder im PVA sehr gut am Blei oder am Run Ring anknoten und ködernah etwas anfüttern, ohne gleich so super schwer zu werden mit dem Gesamt-WG.


----------



## glgl

Dace schrieb:


> Zu Anfang sagte man, das min eine Ounze sein soll für die Selbsthakmethode, solche Bleigewichte haben die wenigsten noch im Sortiment


Doch die ganz normalen Tacklehersteller, da heißt das aber einfach 30gr und kostet als normales Wirbelblei ein paar Cent, während die Karpfen-Spezis ja locker +2 EUR für ihre Spezial-Bleie aufrufen…. deren optischer Anmut zumindest ich dann doch idR erliege….


----------



## geomas

Dace - ach Mist, Du scheinst ja wirklich was am Schuh kleben zu haben bei all dem Geräte-Pech...
Immerhin gut zu lesen, daß die Rolle problemlos getasucht wurde. Und natürlich Petri heil!

Sehr interessante Rollen-Diskussion mal wieder am Stammtisch, danke für den Input.


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> OPATOUR? Echt jetzt?
> Ich bin voll alt, aber wahnsinnig fit mit meinen 140kg reinster Muskulatur... .
> Ich schaff ganz locker 500m über den Deich, solange meine Liebste mir tragen hilft...


Wenn sie dir ne Mettwurst vor die Nase hängt, ich kenn das


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn sie dir ne Mettwurst vor die Nase hängt, ich kenn das


ISSO


----------



## geomas

#rollen

Tja, das war heute ein denkwürdiger Angel-Vormittag. Angesichts „drohenden” Dauerregens und Arbeit am Nachmittag habe ich den Vormittag für eine Angelsession genutzt. Aus ner Laune heraus habe ich mir eine ältere 13ft Browning Xitan Floatrute gegriffen und die Tri-Cast Pond Wand als Grundrute dazu.
Die angedachte Angelstelle war frei, ich habe noch vor dem Aufbau lose gefüttert - 4mm Pellets und Dosenmais.

Den an der Posenrute montierten Driftbeater habe ich gegen eine „Glow Tip Antenna” getauscht - ein klassisches Drennan-Waggler-Modell*, aber verfeinert. Diesmal habe ich die Pose mit dem Gros der Bleischrote auf der Hauptschnur fixiert und etwa 8cm über dem Haken 2 kleine Bißanzeige-Schrote montiert.
Als Hauptschnur diente Drennan Floatfish (3,2lb, glaub ich) und das Vorfach war Bayer Perlon 2,1lb.

Beködert mit einem einzelnen maiskorn ging die Montage raus, nicht weit, etwa 10m.

Erstaunt war ich über den ersten schnellen Biß - vorsichtig, aber eindeutig ein Biß. Es war ein ordentlicher Brassen von knapp unter 50cm.
Schöne Abwechselung nach all den Plötz. Zu meiner Überraschung folgten dem ersten Brassen 5 weitere Blei. Die haben sich schon gut ins zeug gelegt, total genervt von der ABU 706 Mk II Kapselrolle und deren fragwürdiger Bremse habe ich dann per Backwinding gedrillt, so ließ sich die Problemzone ABU halbwegs umschiffen. Naja, es kam, wie es kommen mußte - ein Mini-Plötz unterbrach die Brassenserie bei meinem ersten Versuch mit Mais plus Made.
Die zeitlichen Abläufe habe ich jetzt nicht mehr ganz auf der Reihe, es gab weitere 3 oder 4 Brassen sowie etwa ein halbes Dutzend Plötz, teilweise knapp über 25cm und damit keine alltäglichen Fische hier. Die Brassen waren so zwischen gut 35 bis an die 50cm und teilweise richtig dunkel gefärbt.






Einer der kleineren Brassen, die Antenne der 4BB „Glow Tip Antenna” zeigte die Bisse gut an.
Angesichts des Windes und vieler kleiner Wellen wäre eine etwas größere Pose doch die bessere Wahl gewesen.

Schon gegen Mittag hin hatte ich noch einen üblen Tüddel an der Posenrute. An der superkurzen Grundrute gab es auch Brassen und Plötz, aber von der Köderpräsentation war die Wagglermontage deutlich besser.





Die alte kleine 1000er Perfection macht ihrem Namen alles Ehre (naja, es geht schon noch besser, aber an der superleichten Grundrute ist sie sicher nicht verkehrt), die ABU Kapsel nervte heute total.





*) das Original hieß „Stillwater Blue”, so ich nicht irre. Ähnliche Posen gibt es auch von anderen Posenbauern.


----------



## Mescalero

Das ist aber ein herrlicher Bronzeblei, ein herzliches Petri lieber geomas !


----------



## Dace

glgl schrieb:


> deren optischer Anmut zumindest ich dann doch idR erliege



Ich verwende ganz gerne Bleie von MATRIX, sogenannte
Bottle Bombs MK2​Ich finde, die machen optisch auch eine gute "Figur", haben sich bei mir in fließenden und stehenden Gewässer bewährt. Auch die Gewichtsstaffelung passt für mich.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Mescalero - danke - ich war etwa 100 m „rechts/flußaufwärts” der Dir bekannten Stelle.

Dace - die Bottle Bombs nutze ich auch gerne. An der Picker oder Swingtip gefallen mir auch die ähnlichen kleinen „Würfelbleie” von Anchor Tackle (7/10/14gr).


----------



## rhinefisher

Wieviele bekomme ich denn von den 30gr Bleien für die 4,49€...?
Arrgh- bin ich doof....
Trotzdem....1fuffzig für ein 30gr Blei finde ich ganz schön happig.. .


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wieviele bekomme ich denn von den 30gr Bleien für die 4,49€.



Steht weiter unten: 3er Pack!


----------



## Mescalero

Von den Matrix Bombs habe ich auch kürzlich wieder welche gekauft. Lasst uns einen kleinen Fanclub gründen!


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Trotzdem....1fuffzig für ein 30gr Blei finde ich ganz schön happig.. .



*1* *Korda - Flatliner Pear Inline Lead - 1.1oz/31g kostet zum Beispiel ~ 2,50 EURO!!!*
​Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

Gents, wenn ich hier so Floatrute lese……wie bekommt ihr kleinste Schrotbleie an die Schnur ? Spezielle Zange? Welche ? Und wie wird die gehandhabt?


----------



## Mescalero

Matrix Bottle Bombs MK2
					

Eigenschaften: Erhältlich in 4 Größen 12,5 g, 17,5 g, 30 g und 40 g Verlängerte quadratische Form, um die…




					angelzentrale.de
				




Finde ich nicht dramatisch. Klar sind die Jentzi Birnenbleie billiger aber das Auge bombt eben mit.


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gents, wenn ich hier so Floatrute lese……wie bekommt ihr kleinste Schrotbleie an die Schnur ? Spezielle Zange? Welche ? Und wie wird die gehandhabt?


Schrot zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger, Schlitz nach oben. Schnur einlegen und zudrücken, dann mit der Arterienklemme richtig festzwicken.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schrot zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger, Schlitz nach oben. Schnur einlegen und zudrücken, dann mit der Arterienklemme richtig festzwicken.


Ja das bekomm ich bei bb noch hin, aber kleiner kleiner kleiner…….stell dir vor du hättest Oger Pranken


----------



## Mescalero

Das geht selbst mit Wurstfingern runter bis No.12 - dann aber nur mit Lesebrille (schon bei No.8 eigentlich).

Edith: besser funktioniert es mit den eckigen Stotzbleien Die gibt es jetzt auch von Guru u.a. 
Die bekommt man auch wie auf dem letzten Foto auf die Schnur.









						Guru Micro Cubes Refill
					

Diese Micro Bleie in Würfelform sind extrem langlebig, super weich und besonders schonend gegenüber der Schnur. Selbst bei dickeren…




					angelzentrale.de


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> War eben kurz vor Schluss auch noch im Baitstore, hab ein paar lecker ICS Körbchen und Bombs mitgenommen, Rutenablagen waren auch noch drin, langsam ist mein Leicht-Transport Tackle immer optimierter



Ich wusste du wirst nicht lange widerstehen, hat ja auch gut geklappt letztes Mal.


glgl schrieb:


> Das wollte ich hören, danke!!!
> 
> thomas: ich verspreche mir davon eine tüddelfreiere Montage gegenüber zB „deiner“ (zumindest bei mir geht diese nicht immer ohne, hatte ich bei euch am See ja noch, obwohl ich anti tangle usw. verbaut hatte, in NL hatte sie dagegen fehlerfrei funktioniert), außerdem könnte ich so auch ein paar Hakenköder im PVA sehr gut am Blei oder am Run Ring anknoten und ködernah etwas anfüttern, ohne gleich so super schwer zu werden mit dem Gesamt-WG.


Der Hakeffekt hängt ja auch nicht unwesentlich von der Vorfachlänge und der Hakenart, Größe und Schärfe ab. Beim Method Feedern fange ich regelmäßig große Karpfen und die Haken sich problemlos und sauber mit 30g und Semifix. Hakengrösse bis 8 aber halt schlanker als die üblichen Carpanker.


----------



## glgl

Dace schrieb:


> Ich verwende ganz gerne Bleie von MATRIX, sogenannte
> Bottle Bombs MK2​Ich finde, die machen optisch auch eine gute "Figur", haben sich bei mir in fließenden und stehenden Gewässer bewährt. Auch die Gewichtsstaffelung passt für mich.
> 
> Tight lines


Die kenne ich auch. Ja die sehen gut aus. Aber preislich sind die ja auch im Bereich der „Spezial-Bleie“…..


----------



## glgl

Mescalero schrieb:


> . Klar sind die Jentzi Birnenbleie billiger aber das Auge bombt eben mit.


Sag ich ja….


----------



## Mescalero

Die Jenzis waren übrigens mal im Angebot beim örtlichen Händler, eine große Tüte mit 30 Stück (oder sogar 50? bin mir nicht mehr sicher) für einen Fünfer oder so.
Aber einem Porschefahrer erzählt man auch nicht, dass er mit einem VW Corsa viel billiger unterwegs wäre.


----------



## geomas

Die Qualität der Bleischrote ist schon wichtig, das „gute alte Dinsmores-Spaltblei” ist viel problemloser auf der Schnur zu befestigen als zum Beispiel das deutlich härtere moderne Non-Toxic-Shot des gleichen Herstellers. Zudem sind die bleifreien „Bleie” deutlich größer als ihre giftigen Vorgänger.

Je nach der Stelle, wo das Bleischrot befestigt werden soll belasse ich es bei einem sehr festen Fingerdruck (Vorfach) oder helfe mit den Zähnen nach (nicht nachmachen). Ne spezielle Splitshot-Zange (Cresta) habe ich zwar, aber irgendwie werde ich mit der und anderen Zangen nicht warm.
Irgendwann werde ich mal derdiedas „Levapiombo” von Stonfo probieren, vielleicht gefällt mir das Teil besser als andere Zangen/Klemmen.


----------



## glgl

skyduck schrieb:


> Der Hakeffekt hängt ja auch nicht unwesentlich von der Vorfachlänge und der Hakenart, Größe und Schärfe ab. Beim Method Feedern fange ich regelmäßig große Karpfen und die Haken sich problemlos und sauber mit 30g und Semifix. Hakengrösse bis 8 aber halt schlanker als die üblichen Carpanker.


Vorfachlänge, Schärfe usw. - Natürlich!

Und ja, Hakengröße wähle ich aktuell auch immer kleiner, so 8 und 10 und auch hier ja, die halten den Fisch auch….


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Irgendwann werde ich mal derdiedas „Levapiombo” von Stonfo probieren, vielleicht gefällt mir das Teil besser als andere Zangen/Klemmen.


Die hatte ich schon mehrmals fast im Warenkorb. Gar nicht mal so sehr, um das Blei festzudrücken sondern vor allem, um es bei Bedarf wieder zu entfernen. Meist geht dabei die Schnur kaputt.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Matrix Bottle Bombs MK2
> 
> 
> Eigenschaften: Erhältlich in 4 Größen 12,5 g, 17,5 g, 30 g und 40 g Verlängerte quadratische Form, um die…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelzentrale.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finde ich nicht dramatisch. Klar sind die Jentzi Birnenbleie billiger aber das Auge bombt eben mit.


30gr. 3Stück 4€ finde ich sehr dramatisch, wenn ich überlege was leider im meinem Fluss schon liegt, da gehen auch mal 3 -4 am Tag auf nimmer widersehen.
ich hol mir die Dinger aus der Bucht und zahl für 20 Stück je nach Gewicht 6-10€ egal wie die aussehen, wenn die im Wasser liegen sehe ich sie nicht.


----------



## Thomas.

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die hatte ich schon mehrmals fast im Warenkorb. Gar nicht mal so sehr, um das Blei festzudrücken sondern vor allem, um es bei Bedarf wieder zu entfernen. Meist geht dabei die Schnur kaputt.


ich habe und nutze das Teil („Levapiombo”) gerade zum entfernen, Schnur ist mir noch nie kaputt gegangen dabei


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Je nach der Stelle, wo das Bleischrot befestigt werden soll belasse ich es bei einem sehr festen Fingerdruck (Vorfach) oder helfe mit den Zähnen nach (nicht nachmachen). Ne spezielle Splitshot-Zange (Cresta) habe ich zwar, aber irgendwie werde ich mit der und anderen Zangen nicht warm.
> Irgendwann werde ich mal derdiedas „Levapiombo” von Stonfo probieren, vielleicht gefällt mir das Teil besser als andere Zangen/Klemmen.



Seit ich angel nutze ich meine Zähne zum Schrotblei festklemmen, ja Blei ist giftig das ist keine Frage, aber mit diversen Zangen bin ich nicht glücklich geworden und das ist die einfachste Methode.

Wann entferne ich Bleischrot eigentlich nur wenn ich neu montiere und das alte sowieso abschneide, und zum probieren wird as Schrot halt nur ganz leicht angeklemmt (eher leicht angedrückt) da leidet die Schnur nicht.

Meist packe ich meine Posen die ich gefischt habe mit dem Restschnurstück und dem Blei in die Kiepe, wenn ich die dann wieder fischen will habe ich gleich die passenden Schrotbleigrößen als Muster, weil die alten fliegen in den Müll.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tricast

Wenn schon, dann nur von Stonfo!!! Zum andrücken von Schroten gerade nicht so geeignet aber zum Entfernen und zum Verschieben der Schrote gibt es nichts besseres. Selbst benutze ich die Stotz-Schrote (wie die gezeigten Guru-Schrote) und als Hauptbebleiung z.B. die Drennan Lock & Slide Olivettes. 
Braucht hier einer Schrote kleiner als 8? Und auf das Vorfach mache ich nie ein Schrot, ich mache Schrote nur auf die Hauptschnur. Wenn ich ein Schrot z.B. 10 cm vom Haken haben will, dann mache ich das Vorfach entsprechend kürzer.

Liebe Grüße Heinz
​


----------



## yukonjack

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann nur von Stonfo!!! Zum andrücken von Schroten gerade nicht so geeignet aber zum Entfernen und zum Verschieben der Schrote gibt es nichts besseres. Selbst benutze ich die Stotz-Schrote (wie die gezeigten Guru-Schrote) und als Hauptbebleiung z.B. die Drennan Lock & Slide Olivettes.
> Braucht hier einer Schrote kleiner als 8? Und auf das Vorfach mache ich nie ein Schrot, ich mache Schrote nur auf die Hauptschnur. Wenn ich ein Schrot z.B. 10 cm vom Haken haben will, dann mache ich das Vorfach entsprechend kürzer.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> Genauso mache ich das auch. ( keine Ahnung warum der hier alles fett schreibt)​


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe mir gerade mal ein Barben YT Filmchen reingetan, gefischt (nicht wirklich) wird hier oben die Ecke am Rhein, mit was für Klamotten an Gewicht dort geworfen wird, ich glaub das ist nix für so ein zartes Bürschen wie mich, aber informativ, und so was wie die gesuchte Festbleimontage wie oben beschrieben gibt es von Korum auch und wird dort gezeigt.


Mach dir mal nicht gleich ins Tütü - 200g Körbe braucht man hier nicht wirklich, wenn man nicht die volle Strömung sucht. Und wenn man die sucht, bleiben auch die nicht liegen ...
Du weißt doch wie ich fische - Filigranitäterä ist mein Zweit- und Kosename. Mit entspannten 80-120g Körbchen kannste an fast allen meinen Stellen fischen. Und du hast doch eh so gern Kabeltrommeln an deinen Ruten - passt doch perfekt  
Und wenns sein muss zeig ich dir auch Fleckchen,  wo du mit den 30g Birnchen liegen bleibst. Am Strand, oberhalb vom Spülsaum beispielsweise ...

#Bombfashion
Ich fische auch gern die Daiwa N'Zone Tribombs und Quadbombs - finde ich schick, braucht aber natürlich kein Mensch. Ein Kiesel mit bisschen Heißkleber tuts auch  

Groetjes
David

PS: ja, ich merke selbst an meinen posts, dass ich ein wenig albern werde ... wird Zeit, dass ich wieder raus komm. Lagerkoller nennt sich das glaub ich ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

glgl schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich weiterhin, ob es derart schweres Blei sein muss…. Meine Karpfenruten haben 2,75lbs, aber ich mag so schwer nicht werfen, zumal ich doch eher im Nahbereich fische….
> Beim Methodfeedern oder normalen Feedern im See nimmt man ja auch ggfs. Selbsthak-Methoden, jedoch mit deutlich weniger Gewicht… aber es sollte für Karpfen reichen. Deshalb bleibt für mich die Frage, tun es zB 50gr (ode gar weniger) da nicht auch?!



Ich kann dir nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dieser Montage sagen und da hab ich wie gesagt festgestellt das auf Karpfen alles ab 80g zum Hakeffekt führt. Um jetzt im Ükel nicht nochmehr wegen den Karpfen auszuschweifen kann diese Montage aber auch sehr gut auf Brachsen eingesetzt werden. Hierzu nehme ich z.B. statt den 20er Pellets nur 14er. Selbst hier hatte ich früher nur mit 50g gefischt und bei den meisten Bissen kam nur ein wackeln der Rutenspitze dabei raus. Es mag sein das es am Vorfach auch noch liegt doch mit 15-18cm lag ich bis jetzt immer gut. Nerfling bzw Aland lass sich so übrigens auch mit kleineren Pellets schön fangen. Als Ruten verwende ich übrigens 2 1/2 lbs und 3 lbs.

Das einfachste wird wohl sein du testest selber mal aus und teilst deine Erfahrungen dann ist ein Informationsaustausch sicher sinnvoller.


----------



## glgl

Danke Dir.
Ich hatte auch schon gedacht dass es ggfs. zu sehr OT wird…. Ich werde es ausprobieren. Und da ich kleine Köder verwende, wird es durch ükeligen Beifang dann ggfs. wieder ein Thema für hier….


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> du hast doch eh so gern Kabeltrommeln an deinen Ruten - passt doch perfekt


Aber aber - es ist doch bloß eine 3500er......


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,
Petri an alle Fänger, Tackle-Pech-Haber und Tackle-Diskutierende.

Gestern Abend ging es voller Elan zum Haus-See. die Temperaturen sind gut runter, es gab Regen und eigentlich habe ich mir wahre Sternstunde ausgemalt... Na ja, nachem ich letztes Mal so großmäulig über die 28 Güstern abgelästert habe, konnte ich diesmal nur selbst einsehen: "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall"

Bis zum Einsetzen der Dämmerung konnte ich tatsächlich nur 2 Nanoplötz (in 3 Stunden) fangen. Es gab hin und wieder ein leises Zupen auf den 0,57 oz Spitzen aber nix was man anschlagen konnte. auch die Köder waren fast unversehrt.
Erst spät nach der Dämmerung erbarmten sich 2 Güsterlein am Methodfeeder mich von meinen schlechten Gewissen zu erlösen. Ich habe mich natürlich in aller Form bei den Fischlein für meine unangebrachten Worte der Vergangenheit entschuldigt und Besserung gelobt. Schön war es trotzdem, es ging ein leichter Wind, man konnte endlich wieder ohne Schweisausbrüche einen Kaffe trinken und auch das Partyvolk war fast nicht vorhanden. Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt jetzt etwas auf dem Niveau und es kommt noch mehr Regen, dann geht bestimmt bald wieder mehr.

Ich habe an die beiden Drennan Multitip nun doch die USA Baitrunner 4000D montiert. Das klappt im dunkeln doch etwas besser als mit den Stradic CI+. Diese kommen nach Schnurwechsel auf 20er Maxima an die Sphere Feeder L und an die Drennan Aco Feeder in 11ft und werden somit meine Standard Feederrollen als lang gesuchten Ersatz für die alten 3000 Aero GT/GTM.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas u.a.m.

Wegen der Grifflänge, man kann die Waggler Rods auch gut im Griff kürzen, wenn der einem zu lang ist:









gleich viel kürzer ! 






Und man lernt gleich noch was über das Innere und Blank und dessen Aufbau.
Sehen von der Innenrauminspektion und Blankwandung gar nicht schlecht aus, schöne Wandungsstärke.
Verschiedene Faserarten kann man erkennen, rechts ist ein Epoxykleberknubbel reingelaufen.
Für Interessierte:  links Shimano Aero X1, rechts Daiwa Ballistic-X. 
Waren beide ehemals deutlich über 10ft Ruten.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> geomas u.a.m.
> 
> Wegen der Grifflänge, man kann die Waggler Rods auch gut im Griff kürzen, wenn der einem zu lang ist:
> Anhang anzeigen 417497
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417498
> 
> gleich viel kürzer !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417499
> 
> 
> Und man lernt gleich noch was über das Innere und Blank und dessen Aufbau.
> Sehen von der Innenrauminspektion und Blankwandung gar nicht schlecht aus, schöne Wandungsstärke.
> Verschiedene Faserarten kann man erkennen, rechts ist ein Epoxykleberknubbel reingelaufen.
> Für Interessierte:  links Shimano Aero X1, rechts Daiwa Ballistic-X.
> Waren beide ehemals deutlich über 10ft Ruten.


noch so ein Rutenschänder


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> noch so ein Rutenschänder


Ach, ich kenn das, alter Hut, ich kappe meine Ruten immer an der Spitze, lässt sich ohne Werkzeug bewerkstelligen


----------



## Minimax




----------



## Thomas.

war gerade mal am Döbelfluss schauen, nach dem es 2 Nächte etwas geregnet hat, und am Montag eine 25cm Rinne mit dem Bagger ausgehoben wurde sind die Großen nicht mehr zusehen (Gott sei dank), haben sich verzogen ins Tiefere.
jetzt kann es nur besser werden.

direkt links vom Stamm ist die Rinne, und auch ein wenig fluss drin 




ja Bodo mit dem Bagger war nicht zimperlich 







und auch oberhalb der Stau wo der Fluss vor 2 Tagen noch begehbar war ist ca. 50cm Wasser dazu gekommen


----------



## Minimax

Haachh... Endlich wieder normaale Fis..

Was? Was soll das denn?!?!!!


----------



## Minimax

Soo, jetzt ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## rhinefisher

Da isser Zuhaus - da kennt er sich aus.... .
Sehr schönes Bild.
Ich liebe eigentlich nur zwei Frauen so richtig; ABU Ambassadeur und blaue Ambidex...


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.



Welcome back Minimax - Wie ich sehe, hast schon Witterung aufgenommen.

Petri zur Brasse und dem tollen Döbel, schöne Fotos, es geht wieder los ...


Tight line


----------



## geomas

Super, daß der aktuelle Zustand „Deines Flusses” wirklich hoffen läßt, Thomas. 

Willkommen zurück im Land der Currytulipliebenden Cypriniden, lieber Minimax ! 

Harte Zeiten am Haussee, lieber skyduck ? Tja, so hunderprozentig berechenbar ist das Verhalten der Fische wohl nicht. 
Gut so, es würde der Angelei doch etwas vom Reiz nehmen. Petri zu den späten Güstern.

Nordlichtangler - gut zu wissen, daß sich die Ruten kürzen ließen, wenn einem danach wäre. Die beiden Brwoning CK (8ft F1 Wand und 10ft F1 Microwaggler) passen mir von der Grifflänge her. Ein Zoll weniger wäre absolut okay, aber dafür würde ich nicht die Säge ansetzen.


----------



## geomas

Dank eines kurzfristig abgesagten Arbeitstermins war ich am Vormittag erneut am Wasser, aber die Brassen waren verschwunden und die Beißlaune der Fische generell im Keller. Das mag an den Regengüssen der letzten 20 Stunden gelegen habe, oder auch am niedrigen Pegel.
Mit Mühe und Not konnte ich einen Ukelei, ein paar Plötz und zwei Mini-Rotfederchen übertölpeln.





Besser biß es an der kurzen Rute ^ (Drennan 12ft Carp Waggler und Ali-Pin) als an der „lang gefischten” zweiten Wagglerrute.
Die Pose ist ein „Visi Wag 2” in 2gr von Drennan. Davon und von anderen Visi Wags sind weitere im Zulauf.
Ein Modell mit dickerer Antenne/Spitze hätte ich wegen des schwierigen Lichts schon heute gut gebrauchen können.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Gut so, es würde der Angelei doch etwas vom Reiz nehmen.



Stimme ich voll zu geomas . Dazu habe ich letztens eine treffende Aussage in einem Angelartikel gelesen:

      Wenn es einfach wäre, würde man es fangen und nicht angeln nennen!


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Drennan 12ft Carp Waggler und Ali-Pin



Brilliantes Foto geomas - Pose und Centrepin, einfach fantastisch, angeln pur ...

Petri zum Fang!


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Vielen lieben Dank, Jungs!
Und das schönste ist: dem Flüsschen geht es auch wieder etwas besser, wesentlich mehr Wasser und Strömung, und zwar noch wenig aber dieses stinkig-plätscherige Rinnsal erholt sich langsam. Und wie ihr gesehen habt, sind auch wieder Johnnies jenseits der 17cm anwesend- the Boys are back in Town! 




Schön das es auch Deinem Flüsschen wieder besseres, lieber Thomas.!


rhinefisher schrieb:


> und blaue Ambidex...


Ja ich find sie auch toll: Eine hervorragende Rolle, ein paradigmatischer Wendepunkt der Statio-Entwicklung und vor allem ein markantes, ikonisches Design. Leider hat mei Exemplar die Angewohnheit, immer wenn ich aufklappen will, der Aussenanschlag im Weg ist, aber das ist lediglich ne Petitesse.

Hier lieber rhinefisher für Dich noch mal ein Bild von heute von der 'kleinen Blauen'- ich fürchte Mr. Johnny teilt unsere Begeisterung für die schöne Rolle nicht.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Dace schrieb:


> Welcome back Minimax - Wie ich sehe, hast schon Witterung aufgenommen.


Danke- um Ein Haar wäre mir heute auch ein Tackle-Malheur passiert: Beim ungeduldigen Hängerlösen kam mir das 10g Blei entgegengeflogen und ist mit diesem schrecklichen Geräusch, das wir alle kennen, gegen den Blank meiner geliebten MkV geballert: Scheint nochmal glimpflich abgegangen zu sein, aber wer weiss..

Ein herzliches Petri auch an skyduck und geomas!


geomas schrieb:


> Currytulipliebenden


Woher weißt Du das?  

Herzlichen
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca

Großartige Fotos, Georg.
Erstaunlich aber dass bei dir der Pegel niedrig ist nach dem ganzen Regen.

Und Minimax schön dass du deine Motivation wieder gefunden hast.

Petris auch an skyduck und alle heutigen Fänger, die ich vergessen habe.


----------



## fordprefect

Mal eine Frage eines Unwissenden:
Die Centerpins sehen ja sehr nostalgisch aus. So, wie jedes Kind eine Angel malen würde. Ist das ein gewisser Oldschool- oder Traditionsgedanke, der dahinter steckt oder haben die in bestimmten Bereichen einen Vorteil?


----------



## geomas

Dein Flüßchen sieht aus wie aus dem Angelbuch, lieber Minimax , gut zu sehen, daß die Fische den Streß überstanden haben.

Professor Tinca und Dace - danke, die Angelei mit der Centerpin macht schon Spaß, insbesondere, wenn stärkere Fische im Spiel sind.
Irgendwann später im Jahr werde ich wohl mal damit zu den Döbeln fahren.

Nach einem sehr heftigen Regenguß klingt die Pin jetzt leider wie Ernies Lache (Krchhkrkchkrchhk...), da haben die Regentropfen Sand und Dreck hochspritzen lassen.

Ach ja, der Pegel hier (Unterwarnow, die Oberwarnow liegt hinter einem Wehr und ist „eine andere Geschichte”) hängt weniger von den Niederschlägen ab als vom lokalen Pegel der Ostsee. Und der wird enorm stark durch die Windrichtung und -stärke über dem „Mare Balticum” bestimmt.
Ich befische ja meist die Uferzonen des Flusses und da kommen noch wieder andere Einflüsse hunzu, deshalb wechselt zum Beispiel oft die Strömungsrichtung am Ufer.


----------



## Minimax

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage eines Unwissenden:
> Die Centerpins sehen ja sehr nostalgisch aus. So, wie jedes Kind eine Angel malen würde. Ist das ein gewisser Oldschool- oder Traditionsgedanke, der dahinter steckt oder haben die in bestimmten Bereichen einen Vorteil?


Beides ist richtig.

Ihren besonderen Vorteil, wo sie auch Statios überlegen sind, spielen sie beim 'Trotting' also dem Flussangeln mit abtreibender Pose aus: Mit keinem anderen Rollentyp kann man die Schnur dabei so sanft, 'endlos' und ruckfrei freigeben.

Ein weiterer, immer noch aktueller Punkt ist die Bremse: Man dosiert die Bremse allein durch den Druck des Daumens auf der Spulenkante: Kein Bremssystem ist unmittelbarer und Sanfter, da der Daumen direkt zum eigenen Körper  gehört.

Ein Dritter Punkt ist zwar kein technischer Vorteil, aber sollte auch genannt werden: Es ist ein wirklich tolles, unmittelbares Erlebnis einen guten Fisch völlig ohne Getrieb oder Übersetzung 'direkt' zu drillen.

Abgesehen davon sind sie durch ihre Einfache Bauart sehr zuverlässig und leicht zu warten.

Also, ja, ich würde sagen -und die Kollegen würden mir beipflichten schätze ich- Auch heute noch gibt es ganz handfeste Situationen und Techniken bei denen die Centrepin klare Vorteile besitzt- und hinzu kommen Ästhetik, Tradition und Genuss als 'Softskills' dieses traditionsreichen Rollentyps.

Ich würde aber Centrepins, Statios oder auch Kapsler nicht gegeneinander aufwiegen wollen im Sinne eines Shootouts: Alle Typen haben neben persönlichen Vorlieben des Anglers ihre Zeiten und Methoden, und ergänzen sich- nicht umsonst existieren sie seit langer langer Zeit nebeneinander auf dem Markt.

Hg
Mini


----------



## Thomas.

erstmal dickes Petri allen die am Wasser waren.


Minimax schrieb:


> Beides ist richtig.
> 
> Ihren besonderen Vorteil, wo sie auch Statios überlegen sind, spielen sie beim 'Trotting' also dem Flussangeln mit abtreibender Pose aus: Mit keinem anderen Rollentyp kann man die Schnur dabei so sanft, 'endlos' und ruckfrei freigeben.
> 
> Ein weiterer, immer noch aktueller Punkt ist die Bremse: Man dosiert die Bremse allein durch den Druck des Daumens auf der Spulenkante: Kein Bremssystem ist unmittelbarer und Sanfter, da der Daumen direkt zum eigenen Körper  gehört.
> 
> Ein Dritter Punkt ist zwar kein technischer Vorteil, aber sollte auch genannt werden: Es ist ein wirklich tolles, unmittelbares Erlebnis einen guten Fisch völlig ohne Getrieb oder Übersetzung 'direkt' zu drillen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon sind sie durch ihre Einfache Bauart sehr zuverlässig und leicht zu warten.
> 
> Also, ja, ich würde sagen -und die Kollegen würden mir beipflichten schätze ich- Auch heute noch gibt es ganz handfeste Situationen und Techniken bei denen die Centrepin klare Vorteile besitzt- und hinzu kommen Ästhetik, Tradition und Genuss als 'Softskills' dieses traditionsreichen Rollentyps.
> 
> Ich würde aber Centrepins, Statios oder auch Kapsler nicht gegeneinander aufwiegen wollen im Sinne eines Shootouts: Alle Typen haben neben persönlichen Vorlieben des Anglers ihre Zeiten und Methoden, und ergänzen sich- nicht umsonst existieren sie seit langer langer Zeit nebeneinander auf dem Markt.
> 
> Hg
> Mini


sehr schön geschrieben bzw. beschrieben, aber das aller wichtigste hast du vergessen,
und zwar wenn man mit so einer Pin egal ob Ali oder King so einzwei Wurfstile einigermaßen drauf hat, kann man bei Angel Kollegen richtig Eindruck schinden, da hat sogar ein Fliegenfischer mit seiner Peitsche das nachsehen


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> erstmal dickes Petri allen die am Wasser waren.
> 
> sehr schön geschrieben bzw. beschrieben, aber das aller wichtigste hast du vergessen,
> und zwar wenn man mit so einer Pin egal ob Ali oder King so einzwei Wurfstile einigermaßen drauf hat, kann man bei Angel Kollegen richtig Eindruck schinden, da hat sogar ein Fliegenfischer mit seiner Peitsche das nachsehen


Stimmt, absolut richtig!


----------



## fordprefect

Da wird immer so zwischen Leitring und Rolle schnur gezogen und gependelt oder?


----------



## Minimax

fordprefect schrieb:


> Da wird immer so zwischen Leitring und Rolle schnur gezogen und gependelt oder?


Ja, oder auch zusätzlich dem Ring darüber- aber dies ist nur die Entchen-Technik, für wenig mehr als zweifache Rutenlänge, je nach Ringlage, Mut und Platz zum Werfen: Fürs Trotting reicht es, und ich selber habe als Pin Enthusiast nie etwas anderes gemeistert.

Meister der Pin (ich gehöre nicht dazu, ich nenne hier nur kurz Trotta oder Dace aus unserem Umfeld) beherrschen den Wallis Cast: eine kunstvolle Wurftechnik, bei der gleichzeitig zum Schwung die Spule in Rotation versetzt wird und so mit leichten Gewichten erstaunliche Wurfweiten erzielt werden. Diese ist nicht leicht zu meistern, aber mit Sicherheit die überlegene Wurfmethode mit der Pin. Schau mal in Youtube, es ist besser zu sehen als es zu beschreiben.

Eine dritte Technik benutzt die Finger rechtwinklig zur Spule als 'Schnurlaufröllchen': Damit kann man die Schnur über die Spulenkante 'springen' lassen und kann ebenfalls gute Weiten erzielen, allerdings zum Preis eines enormen Schnurdralls.

Darüber hinaus gibt es Wenderollen, bei denen die Pin mittels eines Gelenks perpendikulär* zur Rute geklappt werden kann und so ein Werfen wie von einer Statio ermöglicht. Auch hier ist Drall ein Problem.

schliesslich ist die alte kontinentale Achsrollen-methode zu erwähnen, bei der vorm Wurf Schnurklänge abgespult und auf einer Unterlage abgelegt werden. Diese Methode ist nur noch von historischem Interesse, etwa beim Gebrauch alter Achsrollen (keine Pins, der Unterschied ist wichtig!)

Es gibt ein zwei wirklich gute Centrepin Threads hier im Board- ich find sie gerade nicht- in denen sehr sachkundige Beiträge zu Technik und Gebrauch der Centrepins versammelt sind, ausser dem findet man dort viel Wissenswertes zu historischen und aktuellen Modellen, Besprechungen und Kritiken. Hier sind auch Produktempfehlungen und halbwegs aktuelle Preise zu finden.

Hg
Minimax

*Da staunt ihr, was Jungs? "Per-pen-di-ku-lär", ja der alte Mini hats sprachlich noch drauf, harharhar!


----------



## fordprefect

Ich schau mir das mal an.

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen!


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> *Da staunt ihr, was Jungs? "Per-pen-di-ku-lär", ja der alte Mini hats sprachlich noch drauf, harharhar!


Na klar, wer würde das infrage stellen?
Kleiner Einwand trotzdem: es muss _perpendikular _heißen. Ohne ä.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Na klar, wer würde das infrage stellen?
> Kleiner Einwand trotzdem: es muss _perpendikular _heißen. Ohne ä.


Ich hasse Dich.


----------



## Ti-it

Schön, dass es euren Flüssen wieder besser geht Thomas. und Minimax
Das ist doch das Wichtigste.
Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen!
Ich war gestern und heute auch am Wasser.
Gestern mit neuem alten Gerät. Einer Long Range Feeder, aufgebaut von Koopman Hengelsport Bennebroek im September 1991.













Heute fuhr ich dann mal einen anderen Platz an, in der Hoffnung eine Barbe überlisten zu können. Neben einem Aussteiger, hatte ich einen unükeligen Beifang auf Gouda. 













Der Paketbote hatte heute auch noch was für mich an Bord. Vintageposen von DAM





Schönes Wochenende und allen die ans Wasser kommen, Petri Heil!

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Sehr gute Beschreibung zum Thema Centrepin lieber Minimax ! 

So ist es, das Beschreiben eines Wurfstils mit der Centrepin treibt gerade den Anfängern Sorgenfalten ins Gesicht.

Ich finde diesen Beitrag zu dem Thema "Werfen mit der Centrepin" sehr gut:

Centrepin - Wurfstil

Ich persönlich bevorzuge eigentlich mehr den sogenannten "Side Cast" (Finger rechtwinklig zur Spule als 'Schnurlaufröllchen').
Da hat man zwar etwas Schnurdrall, wie Minimax richtig beschreibt, aber ich werfe mit dieser Art gerade beim Barbenangeln auf Grund weiter und genauer die Stelle an. Den Drall hole ich regelmäßig mit dem "Spin Doctor" von Gardner raus, funktioniert ganz gut das Teil.

Ti-it - Petri zu deinem Fangerfolg. Interessante Rute! Wirst du jetzt auch zum "Wallerjäger", da hast bestimmt einen guten Drill gehabt!?


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang und ein herzliches Petri zu den wasserseitigen Tackle-Testern, lieber Ti-it .

Interessant: ich habe eine in den Niederlanden aufgebaute Tri-Cast aus den späten 80ern/frühen 90ern, deren Griff sehr stark dem Deiner Long-Range-Feeder ähnelt. Wie ist das Griffende gestaltet? Mit „Gummi-Gnubbel” zum Abstetzen auf hartem Boden??


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang und ein herzliches Petri zu den wasserseitigen Tackle-Testern, lieber Ti-it .
> 
> Interessant: ich habe eine in den Niederlanden aufgebaute Tri-Cast aus den späten 80ern/frühen 90ern, deren Griff sehr stark dem Deiner Long-Rang.-Feeder ähnelt. Wie ist das Griffende gestaltet? Mit „Gummi-Gnubbel” zum Abstetzen auf hartem Boden??


Danke dir, lieber Georg!
Der Kork läuft gerade aus, die Kanten sind dann abgeschliffen und den Abschluss bildet eine silberne Metallplatte, welche vom Durchmesser etwa 1cm weniger als der Kork hat. Ich mache beim nächsten Einsatz mal mehr Fotos von der Rute.
Die Rolle ist etwas zu klein. Für künftige Einsätze habe ich da gerade die Cormoran Reel No. 1 SL 30i im Kopf.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> @Ti-it - Petri zu deinem Fangerfolg. Interessante Rute! Wirst du jetzt auch zum "Wallerjäger", da hast bestimmt einen guten Drill gehabt


Vielen Dank, Roland!
Ungewollt.. Zielfisch klappte heute nicht Die Barben kann ich aktuell nicht finden. Ich vermute, dass sie noch in der starken Strömung stehen. 
Der Drill war nicht so spektakulär. Denke der Waller hatte so 60 bis 70cm. Eine Barbe in der Größe macht mehr Radau.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Welch wunderbares Cover






Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Mit dem sich zu Ende neigenden Sommer scheint die Beiß- (und bei manchen Stammtischbrüdern auch die Angel-) laune zu steigen, die Pegel auch. Tolle Fänge habt ihr gelandet geomas , Minimax , Ti-it und alle anderen natürlich auch. Ein herzliches Petri!

Bei uns hat es nur sehr wenig geregnet, Zeit ist auch etwas knapp momentan, also war ich nicht viel am Wasser. Nächste Woche sieht es ein kleines bisschen besser aus. Anfang Oktober muss ich Urlaub nehmen, wir wurden angewiesen, unsere restlichen Tage zu verbraten. Eine Woche Mittelmeerinsel ist fast günstiger als quer durch das Land zu fahren und das Wetter ist, statistisch gesehen, besser. 
(Obwohl, F. Chopin hat in seiner ungeheizten Bude auf Malle bei Kälte und Dauerregen nicht wie geplant seine Atembeschwerden kuriert sondern ein paar seiner depressivsten Klavierstücke geschrieben.)
Mir egal, jedenfalls werde ich die OCC Rute mitnehmen und das Breadpunchwerkzeug und die Frohe Botschaft versuchen zu verbreiten. Gibt es eigentlich ükelkonforme Arten im Meer? Irgendwie sind das doch alles mehr oder weniger Barsche oder? Wobei die in England durchaus _coarse fish _sind.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Ti-it zu den tollen Fängen, aber ich bitte darum vorübergehend von Tollen Döbel Bildern abstand zu nehmen (gilt auch für Minimax) so lange ich mich mit Schleien und Giebeln aus einem See zufrieden geben muss, beides tolle Fische, aber eben leider keine Flussdöbel
ach egal, her mit den Bildern um so größer ist die Vorfreude.


Minimax schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus gibt es Wenderollen, bei denen die Pin mittels eines Gelenks perpendikulär* zur Rute geklappt werden kann und so ein Werfen wie von einer Statio ermöglicht. Auch hier ist Drall ein Problem.


der Drall ist mehr als Brutal, ich selber nutze das perp Wenden nicht mehr.

Habe ich jetzt eine Perpendikuläewenderolle? das ä gehört doch zum Berliner Dialekt , und nebenbei bemerkt, kein anderer User hier im ganzen Forum hat mich mehr zum Googeln genötigt wie(als?) Du.
NacktYoga war bis jetzt das Ultra, dachte wäre ein Witz, gibt es aber tatsächlich, und so bin ich bei den Bildchen von Google doch eine kurze zeit hängen geblieben und habe mir beim schauen den Hals verrenkt


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> NacktYoga war bis jetzt das Ultra, dachte wäre ein Witz, gibt es aber tatsächlich, und so bin ich bei den Bildchen von Google doch eine kurze zeit hängen geblieben und habe mir beim schauen den Hals verrenkt


... und das meine Lieben ist die Geschichte, wie Thomas wieder Spaß am Sport fand und die Yogakurse in der Umgebung sprengte ...


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> ... und das meine Lieben ist die Geschichte, wie Thomas wieder Spaß am Sport fand und die Yogakurse in der Umgebung sprengte ...


unter dem Vorwand das ich mir das erstmal aus der letzten reihe anschauen möchte um zu gucken ob es überhaupt was für mich ist


----------



## Mescalero

An der VHS gibt's doch immer Schnupperkurse, bestimmt auch für alle möglichen Yogastile. Fragen kostet nichts!


----------



## silverfish

Dickes Petri ti-it.
Danke für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> unter dem Vorwand das ich mir das erstmal aus der letzten reihe anschauen möchte um zu gucken ob es überhaupt was für mich ist


Mit Stielaugen ist noch niemand fit geworden


----------



## rhinefisher

Howdy Cowboys
Ganz dickes Petri an alle Glücklichen und Könner.
Aber was ihr in letzter Zeit an Bildmaterial abliefert - Kalenderware.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> unter dem Vorwand das ich mir das erstmal aus der letzten reihe anschauen möchte um zu gucken ob es überhaupt was für mich ist


Kann es sein, dass wir verdorbene alte Männer sind?


----------



## Thomas.

Pfeif auf Nacktyoga(erstmal  ) gerade ein Bild bekommen


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wir verdorbene alte Männer sind?


wieso? möchtest du mitkommen?


----------



## rhinefisher

Ich bin der, welcher dir nackig die Tür aufhält.....


----------



## rhinefisher

Schön dass es dem Bach wieder besser geht..
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es wohl dauert bis der Bestand wieder auf altem Niveau ist.. .


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schön dass es dem Bach wieder besser geht..
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange es wohl dauert bis der Bestand wieder auf altem Niveau ist.. .


Bitte steig nicht nackig rein, nein, bitte nicht


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange es wohl dauert bis der Bestand wieder auf altem Niveau ist..


Angesichts der aktuellen Diskussion frage ich mich das auch..


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Angesichts der aktuellen Diskussion frage ich mich das auch..


Apropos spitze Zunge - den Kochtopf vermisse ich noch immer.
Diese Zunge ist vielleicht nicht wirklich spitz, sondern eher scharf, aber ihr wart ein gutes Team...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Apropos spitze Zunge - den Kochtopf vermisse ich noch immer.
> Diese Zunge ist vielleicht nicht wirklich spitz, sondern eher scharf, aber ihr wart ein gutes Team...


Ja, mit dem Kochi telefoniere ich regelmäßig, wir plaudern dann immer über Gott und die Welt. Vielleicht kehrt er eines Tages hierher zurück.

Was machen eigentlich der liebe Jason und Wuemmehunter so? Und Tobias85 vermisse ich auch.


----------



## Tikey0815

Liebe Ükels, ich flieg Ende Oktober nach Kreta in den Urlaub und Minimax seine Urlaubserfolge haben mich angefixt…
Daher möchte ich dort auch auch die Rute schwingen und benötige eine passende Rute mit kurzer Transportlänge im Koffer. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps zur Rute geben……


----------



## Thomas.

ich musste doch mal selber schauen wie es bei den Döbeln aussieht, muss sagen bin zufrieden, ist jetzt so niedrig Wasser aber mir ordentlich Strömung, der ganze Müll ist schon Richtung Holland wird da vor der ersten Stau abgefangen, Wasser ist sehr Trüb aber den ersten Großen habe ich gesehen und habe dann mal eine Dose Mais spendiert (wird sich sehr schnell verteilen)
Der Wasserstand wird sich erstmal glaube ich auch nicht ändern da NL die Stau auf hat und sie erstmal ihre Flüsse füllen.
es sieht jetzt aus wie immer, kaum zu glauben das am Montag noch Alarm war.
hier ein paar Bilder auch von oberhalb der Stau


----------



## Finke20

Da schaut man 3 Tage nicht ins Board und hat 10 Seiten zum nachlesen. Da habt ihr ja wieder richtig zugeschlagen.
Ein Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen sende ich hiermit aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> benötige eine passende Rute mit kurzer Transportlänge im Koffer


Was ist denn "kurz" für dich?
Prinzipiell wäre soetwas nicht schlecht...








						Kogha Angelrute Multi Force Tele günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Angelrute Multi Force Tele günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Liebe Ükels, ich flieg Ende Oktober nach Kreta in den Urlaub und Minimax seine Urlaubserfolge haben mich angefixt…
> Daher möchte ich dort auch auch die Rute schwingen und benötige eine passende Rute mit kurzer Transportlänge im Koffer. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps zur Rute geben……


Ich habs mir leicht gemacht, und mir vom meeresangelerfahrenen Angelshopmann eine günstige, transportable und allroundige Steck Reiserute hervorragend lassen: Spro GT Travel, 2,85m, 25-60g, 6teileTransportmass unter 55cm passt also in den Koffer und wird mit nem stabilen Täschchen geliefert, 69,- Malachit.

Sicher kein anglerisches Excalibur, aber überraschend tauglich und praktisch, hat grossen Spass gemacht, funktioniert auf Grund, Monsterpose oder Blinker. Und wenn man sich auf die Felsen packt und sie zu Bruch geht, ist nicht gleich ein heiliges Artefakt zerstört.

Ich kann sie empfehlen.

Rolle hab ich selbst ausgesucht, einfach die sehr bewährte Daiwa BG in 3000er Grösse, von Alan Hawk empfohlen unzerstörbar und nicht so dinosaurierhaft-treckerig wie ne Penn. Die wird viele Jahre treue Dienste leisten.

Drauf kam ne fette gelbe Geflochtene, und davor 1-2 Rutenlängen je nach Methode 30er oder 45er Fluoro (nicht wegen Sichtigkeit, sondern wegen dem Rauen Grund/Ufer/Felsen und wegen der Kescherlosigkeit, das man mal nen Fisch auch rausgeben kann)

Ich war sehr zufrieden mit dieser einfachen, kompliziertlosen Combo, die hier vorgestellte 3,60 Telerute blieb im Koffer.

Viel wichtiger sind paar Ausrüstungsgegenstände, die man vor Ort besorgen kann: 1) Ein Putzeimer ausm Supermarkt als Angeleimer. Den kann man mit vollsten und nachher zurücklassen. 2)Tupperschälchen für die in der Regel stinkigen Garnelen/Kalamariköder 3)Eine gute Spitzzange als Werkzeug und Hakenlöser bei schnabeligen Meeresbewohnern, Arterienklemme ist zu schwächlich 4)Ein Paar Leder/Arbeitshandschuhe falls man stachelige Meeresbewohner fängt. Fussballgrosse Hände und Schmerzkrämpfe im Urlaub sind Uncool.
Am aller aller wichtigsten:
 Ein paar dieser Dünnen Neopren Socken-Schuhe mit rutschfester Sohle: Ohne die kann man sich nicht gefahrlos über die glitschigen Felsen bewegen. Barfuss, Flipflops, Turnschuhe, ist alles fahrlässig und eine Provokation für die Meeres/Unglücksgottheiten.

Ich würde ausserdem ein sinnvolles kleines Kästchen nicht zu heftiger Kleinteile ( grobes Bleischrot, Torpillen, Haken 4-12, gerne langschenklig), Stopper, Wirbel, Posen 8-15g) etc.) mitnehmen. Also keine feinstoffliche Ükelnübsies, aber auch kein Haifischgerät. Die Angelläden der südlichen Inseln meinen's gut, sind aber meist nur auf wirklich schweres Meereszeugs ausgerichtet- so harmlose 'mittlere' kleine Uferanglernübsies haben die einfach nicht.

Das sind aber nur die vermutlich völlig abwegigen Beobachtungen eines 'Meeres-Erstis', ich bin sicher unsere tropen-meeres erfahrenen Stammtischbrüder wissen besseren Rat.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815

Ja so Transportmaß 55cm wäre cool, das würde ja wahrscheinlich sogar ins Handgepäck passen, auch vielen Dank für Schnur und Nübsie Tips, das find ich klasse


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ja so Transportmaß 55cm wäre cool, das würde ja wahrscheinlich sogar ins Handgepäck passen, auch vielen Dank für Schnur und Nübsie Tips, das find ich klasse


Oh, und unbedingt ganz wichtig, gegen die gnadenlose Sonne was für den Schädel, Hut oder Tuch, Billigsonnenbrille und lange (!) helle (!) Klamotten.





Und wenn die Missus sagt: "Crem Dich ein, bevor Du in die Sonne gehst" Dann cremst Du Dich ein. Kein Genörgel oder Diskussionen. Es ist eklig und nervig, aber die Missusen haben recht damit.


----------



## Stippi68

Hallo Hecht 100+,

Juhu ich kann wieder mit meiner Ninja loslegen. Die Rolle hast Du super wieder hin bekommen.
Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Grüße Stippi


----------



## Hecht100+

Boah, gestern Mittag bei der Post abgegeben und heute schon bei euch, es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder. Und es freut mich, wenn du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ja so Transportmaß 55cm wäre cool, das würde ja wahrscheinlich sogar ins Handgepäck passen, auch vielen Dank für Schnur und Nübsie Tips, das find ich klasse


Ho, ha, halt: Wenn ich grad den gelungenen Rollenservice zwischen Hecht100+ und Stippi68 lese-
Wieso nutzen wir das geringe Transportmass nicht im Rahmen der 'Ükels helfen Ükels' Tradition:
Ich schnür dir einfach ein Päckchen mit der Combo und so, und du musst Dir für den Urlaub nicht extra Tackle anschaffen? Und wenn sie überlebt ist gut und du schickst sie zurück oder an den nächsten Urlaubs-Ükel. Und wenn der Stecken draufgeht auch gut, dann gibst Du mir einfach ne Gyros Pita in der 'kropolis aus, wenn ich mal wieder in der alten Heimat bin?

Was meinst Du, lieber Tikey0815 ?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## PirschHirsch

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und unbedingt ganz wichtig, gegen die gnadenlose Sonne was für den Schädel, Hut oder Tuch, Billigsonnenbrille und lange (!) helle (!) Klamotten.



Auch Peter O'Toole wurde in der Wüste rein


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Ho, ha, halt: Wenn ich grad den gelungenen Rollenservice zwischen Hecht100+ und Stippi68 lese-
> Wieso nutzen wir das geringe Transportmass nicht im Rahmen der 'Ükels helfen Ükels' Tradition:
> Ich schnür dir einfach ein Päckchen mit der Combo und so, und du musst Dir für den Urlaub nicht extra Tackle anschaffen? Und wenn sie überlebt ist gut und du schickst sie zurück oder an den nächsten Urlaubs-Ükel. Und wenn der Stecken draufgeht auch gut, dann gibst Du mir einfach ne Gyros Pita in der 'kropolis aus, wenn ich mal wieder in der alten Heimat bin?
> 
> Was meinst Du, lieber Tikey0815 ?
> Hg
> Minimax


Eine geniale und generöse Idee! Da würde ich mich anschließen: ich hätte hier auch noch eine Penn Overseas (2,7m 20-80g, 5 Teile) rumfliegen, falls du etwas mehr Wumms suchst - die habe ich zuletzt vor 5(?) Jahren benutzt ... verpaart mit einer Penn Battle 4000.
Groetjes
David


----------



## fordprefect

Meine Daiwa Aqualite Z Float mit der Shimano Siena hat heute den ersten Fisch an Land gebracht.
War wie im Bilderbuch man sah Bewegung an der Oberfläche direkt neben der Flach eingestellten Pose und weg war sie. Zum Vorschein kam eine rabiate handlange Rotfeder, die wohl gerade Fliegen gesammelt hat und dem Wurm nicht widerstehen konnte.
Danach folgten dann noch Barsch, Rotfeder und Barsch und ein paar versammelte Bissen zwischendurch. Schön kurzweilig dss ganze.


----------



## PirschHirsch

@ MM

Ha ja:

Aridgebietischer Antidürredress ist essenziell für den Fall, dass man zufällig Seth gegenübertritt:

Hat der einen im Tee, kann es zotig werden. Dann klimpern die Kanopen. Schneller als man glaubt.

Er schickt ggf. eine vom Teufel besessene Uräusschlange. Erpicht auf Zanderbisssimulation (zahnleuchtspurtechnisch betrachtet) - nur eben an Land und mit Schuss.

Zurückfauchen soll da helfen. Oder Bieranbieten.

Eventuell spiegelt sich das Vieh aber auch in der Ray Ban selbst zu Tode: Nakedlunchische Extrem(selbst)imitationitis kann auch bei scharfrichtenden Reptilien zum Exitus führen.

Das wäre dann am entspanntesten und elegantesten. Einfach zurücklehnen und genießen.

Aber vom Rückenwinkel her so, dass die Spiele nicht unterbrochen werden (so ne Rachen-Reflexion lässt sich nur mit Mühe umlenken - vor allem, wenn im Umkreis nur rissiges Oasenholz und verblichene Kamelschädel rumflacken).

Die Kobrapelle reicht dann vielleicht sogar für ein paar exklusive Priesterschlappen à la Amun Ra. Der Kracher auf jedem Sektempfang - so bleibt man im Gespräch.


----------



## Minimax

fordprefect schrieb:


> Zum Vorschein kam eine rabiate handlange Rotfeder


Petri, Ford! Ich finde auch, das Rotfedern mutiger und unternehmungslustiger als ihre schüchternen Schwestern, die Rotaugen sind.

Man sieht es schon an ihren flammend-roten Flossen, nur Barsche können sich mit diesem flossenrot messen: Ein untrüglicher Hinweis auf die seelische Verwandtschaft der beiden Spezies und  ihr gemeinsames, heisses Herz!


----------



## Minimax

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ MM
> 
> Ha ja:
> 
> Aridgebietischer Antidürredress ist essenziell für den Fall, dass man zufällig Seth gegenübertritt:
> 
> Hat der einen im Tee, kann es zotig werden. Dann klimpern die Kanopen. Schneller als man glaubt.
> 
> Er schickt ggf. eine vom Teufel besessene Uräusschlange. Erpicht auf Zanderbisssimulation (zahnleuchtspurtechnisch betrachtet) - nur eben an Land und mit Schuss.
> 
> Zurückfauchen soll da helfen. Oder Bieranbieten.
> 
> Eventuell spiegelt sich das Vieh aber auch in der Ray Ban selbst zu Tode: Nakedlunchische Extrem(selbst)imitationitis kann auch bei scharfrichtenden Reptilien zum Tode führen.
> 
> Das wäre dann am entspanntesten und elegantesten. Einfach zurücklehnen und genießen.
> 
> Aber vom Rückenwinkel her so, dass die Spiele nicht unterbrochen werden (so ne Reflexion lässt sich nur mit Mühe umlenken - vor allem, wenn um einen rum nur rissiges Oasenholz und verblichene Kamelschädel rumflacken).
> 
> Die Kobrapelle reicht dann vielleicht sogar für ein paar exklusive Priesterschlappen à la Amun Ra. Der Kracher auf jedem Sektempfang - so bleibt man im Gespräch.


Absolut richtig Pirsch. Seth und seine Gang liegen etwas außerhalb meines Bereichs, aber dann und wann musste ich mich in diesen ungastlichen Gefilden auf der Suche nach seinen Vorgängern herumtreiben. Ist schon gut, wenn man hochgeschlossen, hell und bauschig (und bloss keine lächerlichen Entdeckerstrohütchen: Tuch aufn Kopp, Schleppe in den Nacken) Wenn man  in den Sand geht, und gerne auch zu zweit, immer dran erinnern ständig schluck Wasser zu nehmen: Bei dem vielen Wind merkt man die Dehydration nicht so so gut, und eh man sichs versieht pinkelt man Kristalle.


----------



## PirschHirsch

Yeah. Riesli-Piesli saugt extrem. Man will sich ja nicht als Sandstrahlgerät in der Metallindustrie bewerben.

Trockene Hitze im Überfluss kann echt kein Spaß sein.


----------



## Minimax

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Yeah. Riesli-Piesli saugt extrem.
> 
> Trockene Hitze im Überfluss kann echt kein Spaß sein.



ich glaub, Heidi Brühl hat auch in den 60ern ein ganz ähnlichen Song rausgebracht, der die ganze Sandkastensache gut beschreibt.

Aber lassen wir das nun, hier ist der mitteleuropäische Friedfischthread, und ich hatte heute eine herrliche Döbelei bei sanften Temperaturen, inmitten schattiger Bäume und einem munter plätschernden, sichtbar erholten Flüsschen: Und auch die Johnnies waren ganz guter Laune, wie mir scheint. Beissfreudig, wohlgenährt und 'clean as a needle'

Es war so schön, friedlich und erholsam, das ich ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehe, keinen Bericht zu schreiben.




.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Ford! Ich finde auch, das Rotfedern mutiger und unternehmungslustiger als ihre schüchternen Schwestern, die Rotaugen sind.
> 
> Man sieht es schon an ihren flammend-roten Flossen, nur Barsche können sich mit diesem flossenrot messen: Ein untrüglicher Hinweis auf die seelische Verwandtschaft der beiden Spezies und  ihr gemeinsames, heisses Herz!


Ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben aber da warst du gerade in der Wüste.
An der Saale (ein Meter Sichttiefe) habe ich Trupps kleiner Bärsche gesehen, die stöbernd und guckend scheinbar ziellos unterwegs waren und dazwischen gab es Rotfedern. Die sind mit Barschen zusammen in der Gruppe geschwommen und hätten sie senkrechte Streifen gehabt, wären sie überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Ich fand das spannend zu sehen.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben aber da warst du gerade in der Wüste.
> An der Saale (ein Meter Sichttiefe) habe ich Trupps kleiner Bärsche gesehen, die stöbernd und guckend scheinbar ziellos unterwegs waren und dazwischen gab es Rotfedern. Die sind mit Barschen zusammen in der Gruppe geschwommen und hätten sie senkrechte Streifen gehabt, wären sie überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Ich fand das spannend zu sehen.


Das ist ja ne Spannende Beobachtung, sehr cool  - ich hab da meine Barsch-Roddow Analogie so eher poetisch-assoziativ in den Wind gesprochen: sehr interessant, sehr interessant.

Ich finds immer interessant, was unsere Fische so speziesübergreifend so treiben (ausser gegenseitig fressen und verjagen).


----------



## Astacus74

Thomas. schrieb:


> es sieht jetzt aus wie immer, kaum zu glauben das am Montag noch Alarm war.



Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus im Gegensatz zu Montag, dann kann die Angelei ja bald wieder beginnen




Minimax schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das nun, hier ist der mitteleuropäische Friedfischthread, und ich hatte heute eine herrliche Döbelei bei sanften Temperaturen, inmitten schattiger Bäume und einem munter plätschernden, sichtbar erholten Flüsschen: Und auch die Johnnies waren ganz guter Laune, wie mir scheint. Beissfreudig, wohlgenährt und 'clean as a needle'
> 
> Es war so schön, friedlich und erholsam, das ich ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehe, keinen Bericht zu schreiben.



Na der Ausflug an sonnige, steinig/felsige Küsten mit ihren Bewohnern war doch auch mal sehr interessant zwar nicht ganz üklig aber doch sehr schön und einige Parallelen waren ja auch vorhanden.

Und das du dein Bild nicht kommentieren mußt versteht sich och vonn selbst das sagt mehr als tausend Worte und wie du ja schon gezeigt hast sind deine Johnnies ja auch beißwillig.

Und an alle noch mal Petri Heil für eure Fänge 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ho, ha, halt: Wenn ich grad den gelungenen Rollenservice zwischen Hecht100+ und Stippi68 lese-
> Wieso nutzen wir das geringe Transportmass nicht im Rahmen der 'Ükels helfen Ükels' Tradition:
> Ich schnür dir einfach ein Päckchen mit der Combo und so, und du musst Dir für den Urlaub nicht extra Tackle anschaffen? Und wenn sie überlebt ist gut und du schickst sie zurück oder an den nächsten Urlaubs-Ükel. Und wenn der Stecken draufgeht auch gut, dann gibst Du mir einfach ne Gyros Pita in der 'kropolis aus, wenn ich mal wieder in der alten Heimat bin?
> 
> Was meinst Du, lieber Tikey0815 ?
> Hg
> Minimax


Wow, Jungs ich bin etwas sprachlos  Mini und auch daci7 welch ein Angebot
Mini, das würde ich gerne annehmen, so wird meine Missus auch glücklich sein, dass ich nicht schon wieder nen Batzen Geld in die Hand nehmen muss….
Natürlich würdest du auch ohne Rutenbruch bei einem Besuch in der alten Heimat einen Döner bekommen, nicht nur das, einen Ouzo und wärmende Gastfreundschaft noch obendrein   Wir sprechen das in einer PM mal ab…


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wow, Jungs ich bin etwas sprachlos  Mini und auch daci7 welch ein Angebot
> Mini, das würde ich gerne annehmen, so wird meine Missus auch glücklich sein, dass ich nicht schon wieder nen Batzen Geld in die Hand nehmen muss….
> Natürlich würdest du auch ohne Rutenbruch bei einem Besuch in der alten Heimat einen Döner bekommen, nicht nur das, einen Ouzo und wärmende Gastfreundschaft noch obendrein   Wir sprechen das in einer PM mal ab…


Alles klar, ich mach das Paket in den nächsten Tagen fertig, schick mir doch bitte deine Adresse per PN. Cool das daci7 direkt die gleiche Tackle-Sharing Idee hatte.  Ich finde, wir haben hier eine schöne, herzliche Gemeinschaft in unserer kleinen Teestube.


----------



## Thomas.

so, ich kann ob wohl ich nicht will zurückhalten, nach Wochen der Abstinenz werde ich mal zum Fluss. Ich gehe aber mal mit was anderen los, wenn nix beisst bin ich nicht enttäuscht.
mit Chili, und auch nur ein Testportion riechen tut es besser wie Tulip wird aber nicht so gut am Haken halten habe ich die Befürchtung


----------



## Thomas.

Wasserstand über normal mit viel Strömung


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne Spannende Beobachtung, sehr cool


Nicht wirklich, das ist ganz normal.. .
Rotaugen- und Federn stehen eigentlich immer mit den Barschen zusammen; mal ineinander vermengt, mal als zwei Schwärme nebeneinander, aber immer in der Nähe.
Wenn man das mit dem "Coplete Angler" ernst nimmt, braucht man ein Aquarium und ne Schnorchelausrüstung.
Wir haben als Ükelisten ja das Problem, dass unsere Gewässer oft trübe sind.
Da kann man nix machen, aber viele Schleien oder Döbel haltende Gewässer sind gut sichtig.
Es ist wirklich sehr schön und spannend am Rande eines Sees gemütlich entlang zu paddeln und die ganzen Fische in ihrer angestammten Umgebung zu betrachten.
Schnorchelsets gibts bei Aldi für ganz kleines Geld... .


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Wasserstand über normal mit viel Strömung


Das sieht gut und etwas schwierig aus...
Fang was Schönes...


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich mach das Paket in den nächsten Tagen fertig, schick mir doch bitte deine Adresse per PN. Cool das daci7 direkt die gleiche Tackle-Sharing Idee hatte.  Ich finde, wir haben hier eine schöne, herzliche Gemeinschaft in unserer kleinen Teestube.


Moin, mach ich. Meine Missus fand die Idee auch sehr gut, sie schlug vor, dass wir doch von jedem Urlaub einen kleinen Sticker auf den Blank kleben sollten   …man bin ich froh, dass es nicht in den Schwarzwald geht, die Krückstock Schildchen werden ja mit kleinen Nägeln befestigt


----------



## Mescalero

Krückstöcke sind doch heutzutage auch nicht mehr aus Holz, die sehen eher wie italienische Fopuruten aus.

Stocknägel moderner Art haben bestimmt doppelklebiges Seitenband drauf.


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> so, ich kann ob wohl ich nicht will zurückhalten, nach Wochen der Abstinenz werde ich mal zum Fluss. Ich gehe aber mal mit was anderen los, wenn nix beisst bin ich nicht enttäuscht.
> mit Chili, und auch nur ein Testportion riechen tut es besser wie Tulip wird aber nicht so gut am Haken halten habe ich die Befürchtung
> Anhang anzeigen 417661
> Anhang anzeigen 417662
> Anhang anzeigen 417663


Sieht sehr fängig aus. Das gibt bestimmt nen tollen Fisch


----------



## glgl

Thomas. schrieb:


> Wasserstand über normal mit viel Strömung


…wie schnell das geht!

Ich wünsch dir dickes Petri und bin bisserl neidisch…..


----------



## fordprefect

Thomas. schrieb:


> so, ich kann ob wohl ich nicht will zurückhalten, nach Wochen der Abstinenz werde ich mal zum Fluss. Ich gehe aber mal mit was anderen los, wenn nix beisst bin ich nicht enttäuscht.
> mit Chili, und auch nur ein Testportion riechen tut es besser wie Tulip wird aber nicht so gut am Haken halten habe ich die Befürchtung
> Anhang anzeigen 417661
> Anhang anzeigen 417662
> Anhang anzeigen 417663


Das sieht unten fast ein bisschen wie Sucuk aus. Die würde definitiv sehr gut halten und duftet extrem nach Knoblauch, Kreuzkümmel und scharfem Paprika. Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert?
Leider hab ich die hier im Osten viel zu selten zu Hause, ist hier noch nicht so angekommen wie im Ruhrgebiet. Da ich keine besonderen Erfahrungen in der Döbel und Barbenangelei habe, kann ich auch im Eigenversuch keine vergleichende Bewertung bieten. Aber vlt. ist das ja für die alten Hasen hier eine Anregung. Wenn es nicht geht, hat man immerhin noch ne leckere Wurst.


----------



## Tikey0815

fordprefect schrieb:


> Das sieht unten fast ein bisschen wie Sucuk aus. Die würde definitiv sehr gut halten und duftet extrem nach Knoblauch, Kreuzkümmel und scharfem Paprika. Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert?
> Leider hab ich die hier im Osten viel zu selten zu Hause, ist hier noch nicht so angekommen wie im Ruhrgebiet. Da ich keine besonderen Erfahrungen in der Döbel und Barbenangelei habe, kann ich auch im Eigenversuch keine vergleichende Bewertung bieten. Aber vlt. ist das ja für die alten Hasen hier eine Anregung. Wenn es nicht geht, hat man immerhin noch ne leckere Wurst.


Du bist aber komisch  Die würde es nieee an den Haken schaffen


----------



## fordprefect

Naja, mann muss sich genug Stullen damit machen, damit das ein oder andere Stückchen es nicht von der Hand gleich in den Mund schafft .


----------



## Thomas.




----------



## dawurzelsepp

Glückwunsch zu den "Heimkehrer" Döbeln Minimax und der schöne Brachse die ich gestern mehr als gerne genommen hätte.

Am gestrigen Samstag gings für mich nach sehr langer Zeit zu einem Hegefischen auf Weißfisch. Donnerstag steckte ich 3 Stunden in Vorbereitung der Ruten, Montagen und Vorfächer sowie Bestückung der alten Sitzkiepe und der Plattform. Freitag gingen die Vorbereitungen dann in Form von Futter mischen und Maden Behandlung weiter..wider fast 2 Stunden....was ne Arbeit für 4 Stunden Brachsenangeln. Gestern gings dann zum besagten Angeln auf Weißfisch. Platznummer gezogen, alles aufgebaut, Gewässergrund mitm Futterkorb abgesucht, die Entfernung an der 2. Feeder eingestellt und die Matchrute als 2. Option auf Tiefe hergerichtet. Nach dem Startschuß hieß es dann Speedfeedern auf 70m wo ich nach anlegen des Futterplatzes nach einer halben Stunde nur einen kleinen Zupfer hatte. Plan B war also gefragt, denn was ich feststellte das alle links und rechts neben mir ebenfalls lang gefeedert haben obwohl die Fische auf 15m hochgingen. Darum hab ich mir fast vor den Füßen einen 2. Platz angelegt und bin auf die Match umgestiegen.....Schwimmerfischen liegt mir sowieso mehr, warum wohl  . Meine *"alte"* Balzer Magna Silver 4,20m mit der DAM VSi 420 konnte dann zeigen das sie seit der Jugend nix verlernt hat....wie sich das anhört....So konnte ich nach etwas Startschwierigkeiten in Form von zu heftigen Anschlagen und zu großen Haken (10er LS-2210 und später 16er LS-2210) eine gute Anzahl an Güstern und Brachsen fangen.
Der Erfolg dabei war keinen Anhieb zu setzen sondern nur die Rute anzuheben, sobald ich einen Anhieb setzte hing nichts dran. Der anschließende Drill dabei musste entsprechend so sanft und gefühlvoll sein das mir 2 Fische im Kescher schon abgehakt sind (Glück gehabt).
Ein schönes Phänomen war das die anderen Angler, links und rechts, gesehen haben was ich denn da auf einmal treibe und haben angefangen Kürzer zu fischen. Dafür war es aber schon zu spät, mein Futterplatz war sogut angelegt das mehrere Plätze neben mir nur vereinzelt Fische gefangen wurden. Resultat des gestrigen Vormittags war ne gute Plazierung in den vorderen Plätzen.
Zusammengefasst war es mal wider etwas ganz besonderes den die Hegefischen in meine Jugend hatte ich immer sehr gefeiert. Das Hegeziel dieses Angelns war den Überbestand zu reduzieren wo man gerne dazu beigetragt und ich hab unseren Verein würdevoll vertreten. Die Magna Silver hat mich zudem in diese Jugendzeit zurückversetzt und ihr wider zu diesen Ruhm verholfen der ihr gebührt. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## kuttenkarl

daci7 schrieb:


> Eine geniale und generöse Idee! Da würde ich mich anschließen: ich hätte hier auch noch eine Penn Overseas (2,7m 20-80g, 5 Teile) rumfliegen, falls du etwas mehr Wumms suchst - die habe ich zuletzt vor 5(?) Jahren benutzt ... verpaart mit einer Penn Battle 4000.


Um die Sache nach obenhin abzurunden kann ich eine Reise-Brandungsrute beisteuern. Grauvell Tecnos Travel, 4,20m lg., 100-20gr. Wg, 6-teilig, Trlg. 77cm.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri an alle die los waren.
Ich war dieses Wochenende auch los. Gewässer war einer unserer Teiche. Am Freitag bin ich erst spät losgekommen. So das die Ruten erst um 19Uhr30 augebaut waren. Am Start waren eine Karpfenrute Quantum Energy Ti-Kev mit einer Byron Strike Control 6000 sowie eine Conoflex Glasrute 3,60m Wg. unbekannt, geschätzt 60gr (den Blank habe ich mal zusamen mit einem Hardy/Fibatube Karpfenblank bekommen und waren dann mit meine ersten Gehversuche im Rutenbau) ., Rolle war eine Quantum Energy Response 845.








Da es schon am dämmern war konnte gerade noch 3 Rotaugen verhaften bevor sie das beißen einstellten. Die Karpfenrute habe ich mit Tauwurm bestückt. An die Conoflex kam eine Knicklichtpose und der Haken wurde mit Maden bestückt. Ziel war es eine Tinca zufangen. Pustekuchen nichts tat sich die Nacht über, morgens um 6Uhr hatte ich dann einen Biß.




	

		
			
		

		
	
45cm.
Um 8Uhr kam ein Vereinskollege und baute neben mir auf. Kurz mit ihm geschnackt, er sagte der Ast da muß weg, am letzten Sonntag sind mir da 2 Karpfen reingeschwommen und abgerissen. Ich habe dann eingepackt.
Um 15Uhr30 war ich dann wieder da. Diesmal sollten es eine Schwingspitzenrute Cormoran Match King in 2,70m gepaart mit einer Sigma Pro 040 Series 2300 und eine Sportex Float in 4,20m mit Pin sein.







Auf dem Weg zum Teich setzte leichter Regen ein, der kaum das wir angekommen waren in einen heftigen Schauer überging. Also erstmal im Auto abgewartet bis er vorrüber war. Beim aufbauen setzte wieder Regen ein und so ging den ganzen Nachmittag weiter, Regen und Sonnenschein abwechselnt. Hier mein Regenunterstant.






Die Rotaugen bissen sehr gut (warum muß angeln eigentlich in Stress ausarten?). Ab der 20sten Roteder habe ich aufgehört zu zählen und die Ruten mit Mais bestückt. Jetzt wurden die Bisse weniger und ich konnte in Ruhe mal ein Bier trinken. Bis die Schwinge heftig ausschlug und Schnur von der Rolle nahm. Karpfen,  ratet mal wo der hingezogen ist. Voll in den überhängenden Ast und Vorfach abgerissen. Der Rest ist schnell erzählt, am Abend Ruten für Schlangendöbel ausgelegt. Um 22Uhr Biß auf Köderfisch, konnte ich nicht verwerten und das war es dann für den Rest der Nacht. Heute Morgen dann um 8Uhr eingepackt und ab zu frühstücken.

Fazit, die große Hitze scheint vorbei zusein und das fischen wird wieder besser.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri an alle am Wasser, hab mich vorhin an die Lippe begeben, sieht nett aus hier


----------



## Tikey0815

Ne handlange Grundel hatte ich schon, sie bat mich sie nicht zu Photografieren und versprach mir beim „fallenlassen“, dass sie mir einen Dicken fang an den Haken lockt…..mal sehen ob „Grundeln lügen niee“


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ne handlange Grundel hatte ich schon, sie bat mich sie nicht zu Photografieren und versprach mir beim „fallenlassen“, dass sie mir einen Dicken fang an den Haken lockt…..mal sehen ob „Grundeln lügen niee“


Genau so lief es bei mir auch, nur dass ich die Grundel, welche viel zu tief geschluckt hatte, als Köder verwendet habe.
War leider nix... .
Aber die neue 340cm Nanoflex lässt sich mit 6gr Posenmontage ganz gut fischen.


----------



## glgl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber die neue 340cm Nanoflex


…da ist ja immer noch das Plastik dran….

so wird das nix mit den großen Fischen


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich der liebe @Jason


Nett von dir das du mich denkst, lieber Mini. Mir geht es soweit, wie dem Rest der Familie gut. Die letzten Wochenenden 
waren wir oft unterwegs, z.B. mit Freunden 3 Tage in Fulda zum Weinfest oder an diesem WE hinter Würzburg bei unserer Urlaubsbekanntschaft von Kreta. Das mache ich alles meiner Frau zur Liebe, das sie mal hier rauskommt. 
Ich selber plane mir immer mal ein Ansitz an den Teichen, aber komischer Weise plant sie immer etwas anderes, ich stecke halt zurück. In der Woche habe ich auch nie Zeit zum angeln, weil ich noch ein paar Dinge fertig bekommen möchte, wie das hier unter anderem. 





Die blöde Treppe, wenn ich die fertig habe mache ich drei Kreuze. Hier brauche ich Hilfe, aber die Leute haben irgendwie keine Zeit, wahrscheinlich weil eine Stufe 145kg wiegt. Die werden mit einem Greifer gesetzt und der wiegt auch nochmal 15kg, das geht nur zu zweit, weiß selber gar nicht wie ich das schaffen soll. Die Stufen, die da liegen haben wir zu viert runtergetragen. 
Kommendes WE fahre ich aber nirgendwo hin, das habe ich schon verlauten lassen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mache ich mich mal los, wenn ich noch kann, weil am Samstag sollen die ersten Stufen gesetzt werden. 
Schön lieber Minimax, das du wieder gut im heimischen Gebiet gelandet bist, hoffe du hattest eine schöne Auszeit. Du konntest ja schon wieder die ersten Döbel landen, Petri dazu. Ich habe schon lange kein Fisch in den Händen gehalten, deshalb gibt es nichts zu berichten. 
Jetzt lese ich mal einige Seiten im Ükel nach und schaue, was ihr in letzter Zeit so getrieben habt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Jason schrieb:


> Nett von dir das du mich denkst, lieber Mini. Mir geht es soweit, wie dem Rest der Familie gut. Die letzten Wochenenden
> waren wir oft unterwegs, z.B. mit Freunden 3 Tage in Fulda zum Weinfest oder an diesem WE hinter Würzburg bei unserer Urlaubsbekanntschaft von Kreta. Das mache ich alles meiner Frau zur Liebe, das sie mal hier rauskommt.
> Ich selber plane mir immer mal ein Ansitz an den Teichen, aber komischer Weise plant sie immer etwas anderes, ich stecke halt zurück. In der Woche habe ich auch nie Zeit zum angeln, weil ich noch ein paar Dinge fertig bekommen möchte, wie das hier unter anderem.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417715
> 
> Die blöde Treppe, wenn ich die fertig habe mache ich drei Kreuze. Hier brauche ich Hilfe, aber die Leute haben irgendwie keine Zeit, wahrscheinlich weil eine Stufe 145kg wiegt. Die werden mit einem Greifer gesetzt und der wiegt auch nochmal 15kg, das geht nur zu zweit, weiß selber gar nicht wie ich das schaffen soll. Die Stufen, die da liegen haben wir zu viert runtergetragen.
> Kommendes WE fahre ich aber nirgendwo hin, das habe ich schon verlauten lassen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mache ich mich mal los, wenn ich noch kann, weil am Samstag sollen die ersten Stufen gesetzt werden.
> Schön lieber Minimax, das du wieder gut im heimischen Gebiet gelandet bist, hoffe du hattest eine schöne Auszeit. Du konntest ja schon wieder die ersten Döbel landen, Petri dazu. Ich habe schon lange kein Fisch in den Händen gehalten, deshalb gibt es nichts zu berichten.
> Jetzt lese ich mal einige Seiten im Ükel nach und schaue, was ihr in letzter Zeit so getrieben habt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Oh man Jason - du hast doch gefühlt in den letzten jahren 273947m² Terasse gelegt. Wenn du die jetzt noch alle mit Treppen und Wegen verbinden willst, biste nochmal ein paar Jährchen am placken.
Schau mal lieber zu, dass du dir regelmäßig Zeit für dich nimmst. Das ist wichtig!

Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Oh man Jason - du hast doch gefühlt in den letzten jahren 273947m² Terasse gelegt. Wenn du die jetzt noch alle mit Treppen und Wegen verbinden willst, biste nochmal ein paar Jährchen am placken.
> Schau mal lieber zu, dass du dir regelmäßig Zeit für dich nimmst. Das ist wichtig!
> 
> Beste Grüße
> David


Ich kann dich beruhigen, es ist nur eine Treppe. Nächstes Jahr nehme ich mir mehr Zeit für mich, versprochen. merke ja auch, das ich älter werde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Bin zurück, ein paar Grundeln und ein kleini welchen ich nicht Einordnen kann, Zährte ?





Auf jeden Fall ist es immer ein pleasure wenn ich am Swim bin  


Ach ja…..2 Preston Körbe und nen Waggler hab ich in der Lippe gelassen   Wenn die wer findet darf er die behalten
Voll doof, Lippe ist voll verkrautet, zweimal Abriss und der Waggler hat sich beim Auswerfen hinter mir im Baum verfangen und ging vorwärts fliegen….


----------



## Mescalero

Ich hätte den als Ukel verbucht. Zährten haben eine Nase wie Bullterrier.

Petri in jedem Fall!


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich hätte den als Ukel verbucht. Zährten haben eine Nase wie Bullterrier.
> 
> Petri in jedem Fall!


Ist das nen Ukel ? Wie cool ist das denn ?


----------



## daci7

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das nen Ukel ? Wie cool ist das denn ?


Wenn das da oben an deinem Daumen  Schuppen sind, dann sag ich zu 99% Ükel!


----------



## rhinefisher

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das nen Ukel ?


Denke schon.. .


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn das da oben an deinem Daumen  Schuppen sind, dann sag ich zu 99% Ükel!


Nee, das ist Glitzer, wollte den Fischen zeigen was ich für ein glänzender Typ bin    Also ich freu mich dass es nen Ükel ist, mein erster


----------



## fordprefect

Ich wollte mich heute mal mit der Posenrute an den Strom wagen. Hab ich auch gemacht. Aber bri meinen versuchen mit Wurm biss nichts. Die Stelle, wo ich anfangen wollte, Brücke, war besetzt, da wo ich hin wollte auch.

Bin dann wieder zuletzt in den Hafen, wo es mittlere Döbel und Grundeln gab.


----------



## skyduck

Petri Thomas. und Petri Minimax zu den Döbeln aus den wieder erwachten Flüssen. Petri kuttenkarl geomas und Tikey0815  und an alle die ich vergessen habe. Im Moment läuft das hier so schnell, da verliert man schnell den Überblick.
Die endlich kühleren Temperaturen und der Regen tut den Gewässern allen gut und auch mein Haus-See füllt sich langsam wieder.

Heute Abend ging es mal ganz einfach und klassisch mit 2 Swingtip los. Neben der Hardy Graphite durfte die schöne leichte Abu legerlite mal wieder mit. Langsam kommen auch wieder ordentliche Rotaugen in mein Revier, daneben gab es einige Bliccas und 1 kleine Brasse. Die größeren glänzen nach wie vor durch Abwesenheit, kommen aber bestimmt auch bald mal wieder…


----------



## geomas

Danke für die schönen und interessanten Berichte aus dem Westen der Republik!
Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri an die Friedfischbändiger Tikey0815 , kuttenkarl , skyduck , fordprefect , rhinefisher , Thomas. und den Hegemaestro dawurzelsepp . Döbelige Grüße gehen natürlich auch an Minimax - gut zu sehen, wie der Fluß sich erholt zu haben scheint.

Mein Wochenende war von Arbeit bestimmt, der Wochenanfang scheint immerhin Angelzeit bereitzuhalten.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde, schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Am gestrigen Samstag gings für mich nach sehr langer Zeit zu einem Hegefischen auf Weißfisch. Donnerstag steckte ich 3 Stunden in Vorbereitung der Ruten, Montagen und Vorfächer sowie Bestückung der alten Sitzkiepe und der Plattform. Freitag gingen die Vorbereitungen dann in Form von Futter mischen und Maden Behandlung weiter..wider fast 2 Stunden....was ne Arbeit für 4 Stunden Brachsenangeln. Gestern gings dann zum besagten Angeln auf Weißfisch. Platznummer gezogen, alles aufgebaut, Gewässergrund mitm Futterkorb abgesucht, die Entfernung an der 2. Feeder eingestellt und die Matchrute als 2. Option auf Tiefe hergerichtet. Nach dem Startschuß hieß es dann Speedfeedern auf 70m wo ich nach anlegen des Futterplatzes nach einer halben Stunde nur einen kleinen Zupfer hatte. Plan B war also gefragt, denn was ich feststellte das alle links und rechts neben mir ebenfalls lang gefeedert haben obwohl die Fische auf 15m hochgingen. Darum hab ich mir fast vor den Füßen einen 2. Platz angelegt und bin auf die Match umgestiegen.....Schwimmerfischen liegt mir sowieso mehr, warum wohl  . Meine *"alte"* Balzer Magna Silver 4,20m mit der DAM VSi 420 konnte dann zeigen das sie seit der Jugend nix verlernt hat....wie sich das anhört....So konnte ich nach etwas Startschwierigkeiten in Form von zu heftigen Anschlagen und zu großen Haken (10er LS-2210 und später 16er LS-2210) eine gute Anzahl an Güstern und Brachsen fangen.
> Der Erfolg dabei war keinen Anhieb zu setzen sondern nur die Rute anzuheben, sobald ich einen Anhieb setzte hing nichts dran. Der anschließende Drill dabei musste entsprechend so sanft und gefühlvoll sein das mir 2 Fische im Kescher schon abgehakt sind (Glück gehabt).
> Ein schönes Phänomen war das die anderen Angler, links und rechts, gesehen haben was ich denn da auf einmal treibe und haben angefangen Kürzer zu fischen. Dafür war es aber schon zu spät, mein Futterplatz war sogut angelegt das mehrere Plätze neben mir nur vereinzelt Fische gefangen wurden. Resultat des gestrigen Vormittags war ne gute Plazierung in den vorderen Plätzen.
> Zusammengefasst war es mal wider etwas ganz besonderes den die Hegefischen in meine Jugend hatte ich immer sehr gefeiert. Das Hegeziel dieses Angelns war den Überbestand zu reduzieren wo man gerne dazu beigetragt und ich hab unseren Verein würdevoll vertreten. Die Magna Silver hat mich zudem in diese Jugendzeit zurückversetzt und ihr wider zu diesen Ruhm verholfen der ihr gebührt. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.



Na das wär ja auch mein Angeln gewesen schön mit der Match... das hat was wenn die Pose abzieht...
sag mal hast du Bilder von deiner Matchcombo wäre interessant die mal zu sehen.
Das zeigt aber mal wieder man muß beim Angeln immer flexibel bleiben.



Jason schrieb:


> Das mache ich alles meiner Frau zur Liebe, das sie mal hier rauskommt.
> Ich selber plane mir immer mal ein Ansitz an den Teichen, aber komischer Weise plant sie immer etwas anderes, ich stecke halt zurück.



So ist es, erst die Familie/Frau kann ich gut verstehen seit ich Familie/Frau habe komme ich auch zu wenig ans Wasser.



Jason schrieb:


> Die blöde Treppe, wenn ich die fertig habe mache ich drei Kreuze. Hier brauche ich Hilfe, aber die Leute haben irgendwie keine Zeit, wahrscheinlich weil eine Stufe 145kg wiegt. Die werden mit einem Greifer gesetzt und der wiegt auch nochmal 15kg, das geht nur zu zweit, weiß selber gar nicht wie ich das schaffen soll. Die Stufen, die da liegen haben wir zu viert runtergetragen.



Past bloß auf das eure Knochen heil bleiben, das ist ja schon kein Spaß mehr



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bin zurück, ein paar Grundeln und ein kleini welchen ich nicht Einordnen kann, Zährte ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist es immer ein pleasure wenn ich am Swim bin



Eindeutig Ükel, Petri zum ersten Ükel.



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Neben der Hardy Graphite


Seit Du diese Rute dein Eigen nennst, war die öfter im Einsatz als bei mir in 30 Jahren.
Die ist wirklich in die richtigen Hände gelangt....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na das wär ja auch mein Angeln gewesen schön mit der Match... das hat was wenn die Pose abzieht...
> sag mal hast du Bilder von deiner Matchcombo wäre interessant die mal zu sehen.
> Das zeigt aber mal wieder man muß beim Angeln immer flexibel bleiben.
> 
> Gruß Frank



War es Frank das war es und ein paar Hebebisse waren auch mit dabei, die Pose schön hingelegt. 2 Maden auf 16er Haken und nem schönen Futterteppich....ein Traum.
Von der Kombi mach ich dir ein Foto jedoch ohne Pose da ich am Samstag alles sauber gemacht und gestern noch den Blank polliert hab. 
Sollte Samstag das Wetter passen werde ich alles nochmal in den Kofferraum packen und mit dem Angelkollegen von Samstag ein gemüdliches Feeder/Matchfischen machen.


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> noch den Blank polliert hab


würdest du mir sagen womit (was), ich suche auch noch was dafür.


----------



## Skott

Jason schrieb:


> Nett von dir das du mich denkst, lieber Mini. Mir geht es soweit, wie dem Rest der Familie gut. Die letzten Wochenenden
> waren wir oft unterwegs, z.B. mit Freunden 3 Tage in Fulda zum Weinfest oder an diesem WE hinter Würzburg bei unserer Urlaubsbekanntschaft von Kreta. Das mache ich alles meiner Frau zur Liebe, das sie mal hier rauskommt.
> Ich selber plane mir immer mal ein Ansitz an den Teichen, aber komischer Weise plant sie immer etwas anderes, ich stecke halt zurück. In der Woche habe ich auch nie Zeit zum angeln, weil ich noch ein paar Dinge fertig bekommen möchte, wie das hier unter anderem.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417715
> 
> Die blöde Treppe, wenn ich die fertig habe mache ich drei Kreuze. Hier brauche ich Hilfe, aber die Leute haben irgendwie keine Zeit, wahrscheinlich weil eine Stufe 145kg wiegt. Die werden mit einem Greifer gesetzt und der wiegt auch nochmal 15kg, das geht nur zu zweit, weiß selber gar nicht wie ich das schaffen soll. Die Stufen, die da liegen haben wir zu viert runtergetragen.
> Kommendes WE fahre ich aber nirgendwo hin, das habe ich schon verlauten lassen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mache ich mich mal los, wenn ich noch kann, weil am Samstag sollen die ersten Stufen gesetzt werden.
> Schön lieber Minimax, das du wieder gut im heimischen Gebiet gelandet bist, hoffe du hattest eine schöne Auszeit. Du konntest ja schon wieder die ersten Döbel landen, Petri dazu. Ich habe schon lange kein Fisch in den Händen gehalten, deshalb gibt es nichts zu berichten.
> Jetzt lese ich mal einige Seiten im Ükel nach und schaue, was ihr in letzter Zeit so getrieben habt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo lieber Jason ,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest du doch vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit ganz derbe Probleme mit deinem Rücken (Bandscheiben) oder irre ich da...?
Keine Treppe der Welt ist es wert, sich seinen ohnehin angeschlagenen Rücken mit 145kg Stufen + Greifer vollends zu lädieren.
Hast du mal über den Einsatz eines Kleinbaggers nachgedacht, der könnte doch von der Seite, wo jetzt die Stufen liegen, arbeiten und mit entsprechendem angehängten Greifer die Stufen setzen.
Wenn diese Stelle deines Grundstücks für einen Minibagger nicht mehr zugänglich ist, würde ich über den Einsatz eines Dreibeins mit Kettenzug nachdenken.
Wenn auch das nicht geht (was ich aber nicht glaube) würde ich nur die Vorarbeiten leisten und das Setzen der Stufen einem Gewerblichen überlassen.
Im Krankenhaus und in der Reha hat man meist eine schlechte Anbindung zum Wasser, denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. schrieb:


> würdest du mir sagen womit (was), ich suche auch noch was dafür.



Ich verwende normale Autopolitur, Probleme damit hatte ich noch nicht. 
Mit Schwammtuch gereinigt und getrocknet einfach auftragen wie beim Auto, trocknen lassen und dann mit weichen Tuch polieren. Ich verwende dafür ein Samttuch.
Das gute an dieser Reinigung mit Politur ist das sich neben dem Perleffekt auch eine schmutzabweisende Schicht bildet. Diesen Vorgang mache ich mindestens 1x im Jahr am Großteil meiner Ruten bzw nach dem Einsatz im Regen.


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich verwende normale Autopolitur, Probleme damit hatte ich noch nicht.
> Mit Schwammtuch gereinigt und getrocknet einfach auftragen wie beim Auto, trocknen lassen und dann mit weichen Tuch polieren. Ich verwende dafür ein Samttuch.
> Das gute an dieser Reinigung mit Politur ist das sich neben dem Perleffekt auch eine schmutzabweisende Schicht bildet. Diesen Vorgang mache ich mindestens 1x im Jahr am Großteil meiner Ruten bzw nach dem Einsatz im Regen.


Danke, werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich mal probieren.



Es kaschiert auch wie beim Auto kleine Kratzer im Lack aber bitte das ganze nur als leichten Film auftragen sonst freust du dich über weiße Flecken z.B. hinter den Ringen.


----------



## Hecht100+

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es kaschiert auch wie beim Auto kleine Kratzer im Lack aber bitte das ganze nur als leichten Film auftragen sonst freust du dich über weiße Flecken z.B. hinter den Ringen.


Und wenn einem die Aufkleber lieb sind, diese nicht mit Politur behandeln, den Politur ist ein feines Schleifmittel, das bei ausreichender Benutzung den Lack auch ganz ab bekommt. Weniger ist da bei Ruten manchmal mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hartwachs ohne Schleifmittel glänzt nach der Politur schön.
Z.B:




__





						XTREME Brilliantwax 1 Hybrid NPT
					






					www.sonax.de


----------



## Kochtopf

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Apropos spitze Zunge - den Kochtopf vermisse ich noch immer.
> Diese Zunge ist vielleicht nicht wirklich spitz, sondern eher scharf, aber ihr wart ein gutes Team...


Ich lurke nur ein bisschen. Bei den Spritpreisen fahre ich nur was notwendig ist oder Fangbedingungen mir zusagen ^^`


----------



## geomas

Nach dem anstrengenden Wochenende war ich heute sowohl am Vormittag als auch am Abend am Fluß nebenan. Kostengünstig per pedes.

Das Wetter war sehr angenehm, das Wasser deutlich abgekühlt. Der Pegel etwas unter normal. Gefischt habe ich mit der neuen 10ft Microwaggler Posenrute und der Kamasan 11ft Quiver. Die feine Grundrute machte sich heute wesentlich besser als die kurze Wagglerrute. Als Montage gabs wieder eine supersimples Rig: ans Ende der 0,17er Hauptschnur kam ein sehr kleiner Schnellwechselwirbel, an das mit Absicht länger gelassene „überschüssige” Schnurende kam ein 5gr DS-Blei. In den Wirbel (die Teile mit dem kleinen schwarzen Gummiüberzieher) wurde ein Vorfach von etwa 50-60cm Länge eingehängt.






Nur kurz gab es dunkle Wolken am Vormittag
 - ich saß im kurzärmligen Hemd in der Sonne und erfreute mich des schönen Wetters.​

Dosenmais ging ganz gut, entweder solo oder mit Made garniert. Made und oder Caster brachten heute nur Minis. Die Plötz dominierten, keine Riesen, aber bis knapp über 25cm. Am Abend gab es nach ne Weile mal wieder ein Güsterchen und einen ordentlichen Brassen von knapp unter 50cm. Der bislang größe Fisch an der Kamasan-Quiver-Rute, die mir langsam ans Herz wächst.
Die anfangs gefischte alte Shimano Biomaster 3000x habe ich jetzt gegen eine Okuma Ceymar XT 30 getauscht - die moderne Rolle macht sich in der Praxis deutlich besser als die Shimano, die ihre Zukunft an einer anderen Grundrute fristen wird.


----------



## glgl

Guten Abend werte Ükel-Gemeinde,

hier wurde kürzlich  das semi-run-rig im Bild gezeigt (#74902) und auf meine Nachfrage hin näher erläutert. Auch gab es hier mal Hinweise für mich zum float ledgering.

Heute möchte ich kurz berichten:
Ich wollte ja das Float ledgering unbedingt fischen, auch wenn es gegenüber einer reinen Grundmontage Nachteile haben könnte, weil ich gern auf einen Punkt am Wasser schaue, die Posenspitze.

Quiver, Swing, Affenkletterer usw. - das ist nicht meins.

Ich habe heute morgen an einem kleineren See in meiner Nähe (ehemaliger Braunkohletagebau,  ca 8,5 ha, zwei Inseln, flach, max. 2,5m tief gefischt. Vor einer der Inseln:






 Zwei Ruten, einmal Laufblei und einmal Festblei - letzteres rig exakt aufgebaut wie von dawurzelsepp in o.a. Beitrag gezeigt. Beides kombiniert mit Pose. Da ich die mittlerweile auch nicht mehr soooo gut sehe, habe ich an der Festbleimontage eine leichte Hechtpose (schmaler Stick) gefischt, an der anderen einen Carp Pellet Waggler.

Gegen 9 Uhr tanzte die Hechtpose hin und her, legte sich flach….kein Schnurabzug, kein Piepen.… Ich hab mal lieber angeschlagen, Fisch war dran:






Im Verlauf der nächsten Stunde gab es einen Biss an der anderen Rute. Ich sah die Pose wandern und abtauchen, als ich die Rute in der Hand hatte, ging schon der Freilauf und der Alarm, doch der Fisch war weg. Vielleicht hatte er schon losgelassen, vielleicht war ich auch zu langsam bzw. falsch, den Freilauf ausschalten und anschlagen läuft noch nicht so flüssig, ich habe erstmals seit diesem Jahr Freilaufrollen…

Aber das war trotzdem recht ermutigend. Beide Montagen blieben tüddelfrei beim Werfen, alles gut.

Der  kurze aber sehr hochrückige Karpfen biss auf zwei 15er Boilies, der Fehlbiss war auf zwei 12er - jeweils Monster crab von Nash.

A propos Crab:

beim Einpacken entdeckte ich (nur) an den 12er Boilies diese Fraß- oder Kratzspuren…. Krebse?












Nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an dieser Stelle für alle Tipps, Antworten usw., die ich hier erhalten habe!


----------



## Jason

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Jason ,
> 
> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest du doch vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit ganz derbe Probleme mit deinem Rücken (Bandscheiben) oder irre ich da...?
> Keine Treppe der Welt ist es wert, sich seinen ohnehin angeschlagenen Rücken mit 145kg Stufen + Greifer vollends zu lädieren.
> Hast du mal über den Einsatz eines Kleinbaggers nachgedacht, der könnte doch von der Seite, wo jetzt die Stufen liegen, arbeiten und mit entsprechendem angehängten Greifer die Stufen setzen.
> Wenn diese Stelle deines Grundstücks für einen Minibagger nicht mehr zugänglich ist, würde ich über den Einsatz eines Dreibeins mit Kettenzug nachdenken.
> Wenn auch das nicht geht (was ich aber nicht glaube) würde ich nur die Vorarbeiten leisten und das Setzen der Stufen einem Gewerblichen überlassen.
> Im Krankenhaus und in der Reha hat man meist eine schlechte Anbindung zum Wasser, denk mal drüber nach...


Deine Worte sind sehr weise und du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Aber keine Sorge, wegen meinen Rücken gehe ich kein Risiko ein. Bin heilfroh das ich Schmerzfrei bin. 
Ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen, das habe ich letztens vergessen zu erwähnen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Schön, daß die Methode „aus dem Stand heraus” gleich für Dich funktioniert hat, glgl - und Petri zum rundlichen Karpen!!


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil, ihr beiden Ükel (geomas, glgl )



geomas schrieb:


> ans Ende der 0,17er Hauptschnur kam ein sehr kleiner Schnellwechselwirbel, an das mit Absicht länger gelassene „überschüssige” Schnurende kam ein 5gr DS-Blei. In den Wirbel (die Teile mit dem kleinen schwarzen Gummiüberzieher) wurde ein Vorfach von etwa 50-60cm Länge eingehängt.
> ​



kannst du mal ein Bild vom Wirbel einstellen wenn es der ist den ich vermute wäre ein Anbieter hilfreich (so kleine Nubbsies kann ma ja immer gebrauchen)



geomas schrieb:


> Die Plötz dominierten, keine Riesen, aber bis knapp über 25cm. Am Abend gab es nach ne Weile mal wieder ein Güsterchen und einen ordentlichen Brassen von knapp unter 50cm. Der bislang größe Fisch an der Kamasan-Quiver-Rute, die mir langsam ans Herz wächst.



Das hört sich nach einem kurzweiligen Angeln an, schön das das Gerät funktioniert





glgl schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen an einem kleineren See in meiner Nähe (ehemaliger Braunkohletagebau, ca 8,5 ha, zwei Inseln, flach, max. 2,5m tief gefischt. Vor einer der Inseln:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zwei Ruten, einmal Laufblei und einmal Festblei - letzteres rig exakt aufgebaut wie von dawurzelsepp in o.a. Beitrag gezeigt. Beides kombiniert mit Pose. Da ich die mittlerweile auch nicht mehr soooo gut sehe, habe ich an der Festbleimontage eine leichte Hechtpose (schmaler Stick) gefischt, an der anderen einen Carp Pellet Waggler.
> 
> Gegen 9 Uhr tanzte die Hechtpose hin und her, legte sich flach….kein Schnurabzug, kein Piepen.… Ich hab mal lieber angeschlagen, Fisch war dran:



Schöner Stiernacken, da hast du ja ein schönes Gewässer sieht gut aus, bin mal gespannt was du da noch so rauszuppelst

Jason, schön das du auch an dich denkst 



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Hooklength Swivels


Astacus74 - danke, diese Teile meine ich. Zuletzt gerne welche von MAP (etwas günstiger als die von Matrix und anderen Anbietern).

Je nach Anbieter nennen die sich Quick Change Swivel, Hooklength-Swivel oder oder...


----------



## Dace

Petri in die Runde, da sind ja tolle Fische gefangen worden, im Ükel geht immer was!

Eine Kleinigkeit kann ich auch dazu beitragen.

War gestern noch am Flüsschen. Nach dem Regen und dem kurzen erhöhten Wasserstand vom Wochenende sollte was gehen.
Als erstes habe ich mal die Wassertemperatur gemessen, die mit 20 Grad um gut 2 Grad gesunken ist, was schon mal gut ist.

Aber der "Wallernunki" war wieder da. Er hatte sich wohl Position- bzw. Sichtbojen (oder was soll das sein?) gebaut und die hat er dann samt Glimmis direkt an der Stelle "vergessen". Gott sei Dank, seine Anwesenheit an anderen Tagen scheint sich auf mein Angeln nicht negativ auszuwirken, aber besser aufpassen kann der wohl mal. An der Stelle hat er nichts mehr verändert.






Gerät habe ich das gleiche wie am letzten Mittwoch im Einsatz, außer das Röllchen war umgetauscht neu, diesmal ohne Zicken. Anfutter und Köder ebenfalls gleich.

Etwa gut eine Stunde nach dem Anfüttern zeigte sich der erste Biss. Kurz nach dem Anschlag merkte ich, da ist keine Barbe dran, das muss was anderes sein. Und richtig, kurze Zeit später war der Fisch an der Wasseroberfläche - sah alles nach Aland aus. So war es auch, ein prächtiger Aland lag auf der Matte.






Danach war erstmal Sendepause, der Mond schob sich langsam empor. Immer wieder ein herrliches Schauspiel.






Die Glocke der Kirchturmuhr im nahe gelegenen Dörfchen schlug gerade die Viertelstunde, da zeigte sich durch ruckartiges Ausschlagen der Rutenspitze ein Biss!? Ich setze vorsichtshalber einen Anschlag, ab ging die Post, eine Weile später hatte ich eine Barbe auf der Abhakmatte. Ich war recht zufrieden mit dem Abend.






Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas , glgl zum Moppel und Dace zu Barbe und Aland.

Dass die Leute ihren Mist nicht mitnehmen können, geht mir nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein Dickes Petri an glgl und Dace schön wenn eure Pläne aufgehen.
Ich war gestern noch zugange mit Aufräumarbeiten vom Samstag   und die Vorfächer müssen zudem wider aufgefüllt werden. Mittlerweile stecken in so einen Angeln gut und gerne 6h Vorbereitung + Nacharbeiten dran.
Was tun wir nicht alles für unser Hobby.


----------



## Mescalero

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mittlerweile stecken in so einen Angeln gut und gerne 6h Vorbereitung + Nacharbeiten dran.


Das wäre ja schlimm und überhaupt nicht zu organisieren! 20 Minuten, mehr ist da nicht drin.


----------



## rhinefisher

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mittlerweile stecken in so einen Angeln gut und gerne 6h Vorbereitung + Nacharbeiten dran.


Du meinst es aber wirklich Ernst mit dem Fangen....


----------



## glgl

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Schöner Stiernacken, da hast du ja ein schönes Gewässer sieht gut aus, bin mal gespannt was du da noch so rauszuppelst



Leider liegt es quasi in der Stadt, ist auch das einzige seiner Art in der Umgebung und entsprechend frequentiert von allerlei Spaziergängern, Joggern, Schülern (Gymnasium nebendran) usw. - ist nicht immer angenehm…


geomas schrieb:


> Je nach Anbieter nennen die sich Quick Change Swivel, Hooklength-Swivel oder oder...


Habe die auch vor einiger Zeit entdeckt, gerade für feine Montagen sind die prima und m.E. besser als Wirbel mit Karabiner, Loop-to-loop oder ähnliches.


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mittlerweile stecken in so einen Angeln gut und gerne 6h Vorbereitung + Nacharbeiten dran.


Bei mir nimmt das „Drumherum“, das Planen, basteln und sortieren auch wesentlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch als das Fischen selbst…  



Danke für alle Petris, die ich ich gern an alle erfolgreichen Fischer (die es schon sind und die die es bald sein werden) hier zurückgebe!


----------



## Niklas32

Guten Morgen liebe Ükel. 

Zuerst ein kräftiges Petri Heil in alle Himmelsrichtungen. 

Gestern wollte ich endlich mal wieder in ükeliger Mission Angeln gehen. Beim Angelladen angekommen, musste ich aber feststellen, dass dieser im Urlaub ist. Dann eben leider ohne Maden. 






Die OCC wurde mit einem kleinen Poppi in der Hoffnung auf eine Schleie abgelegt. An der Aernos Winklepicker habe ich etwas gefeedert. Als Köder habe ich mit Bread Punsch und Mais herumprobiert. 
Allerdings gab es auf nichts eine Reaktion. 

Nach einiger Zeit, kurz vorm Einpacken, war ich immernoch bisslos. Etwas weiter über tiefem Wasser deuteten kleine Ringe an der Oberfläche auf einige Kleinis hin. 
Mir war dann auch egal, dass Fische recht klein schienen und über etwa 6 m tiefem Wasser standen. Zumindest einige Zupfer erhoffte ich mir. Also feuerte ich mein Futterkörbchen einfach locker in die Richtung. Köder war aufgrund der besseren Haltbarkeit Mais. 
Nach einigen Minuten gab es dort sogar einen kleinen Zupfer. Beim nächsten Wurf das Gleiche. Nur leider alles nicht anschlagbar. 
Beim nächsten Wurf zuckte die Spitze direkt mein Schnur straffen los und ich hatte endlich den ersten Fisch des Tages im Drill. 






So konnte ich in der verbliebenen halben Stunde noch ein paar Plötz fangen. Jeder Wurf in diese Richtung brachte Aktion. 

Ein Highlight gab es zwischendrin. Etwas heftiger als sonst, wurde die Spitze herumgerissen. Ein besserer Fisch befand sich im Drill und machte an der leichten Aernos richtig Laune. 






Landen konnte ich eine, für meine Angelei, richtig schöne Plötze. Auf jeden Fall eine der größten in den letzten Jahren. Ich habe grob mit dem Zollstock gemessen und kam auf 33-34 Zentimeter. 

Höchst zufrieden ging es dann nach Hause.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schlimm und überhaupt nicht zu organisieren! 20 Minuten, mehr ist da nicht drin.



Im Normalfall geb ich dir recht da sind es wohl weniger wie 10min. Tasche, Rute, Stuhl und der Rest sind schnell gepackt.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du meinst es aber wirklich Ernst mit dem Fangen....



Bei mir kommt der alte Ergeiz wider durch und ein kleiner Druck den Verein entsprechend gut zu vertreten. Soll jedoch nicht heißen das es nicht riesigen Spaß gemacht hat.

Niklas32 
Petri zu den Ü30 Rotaugen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nach langer Abstinenz endlich mal wieder am Flüsschen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch einer....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf Spinner beißen bisher nur Bärsche statt Döbel
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## Mescalero

Heute früh saß ich für gut zwei Stunden am Bach mit Pose und Wafter am Haken und habe mit Hühnerpellets und auch etwas Heilbutt angefüttert. Das Wasser hat überall geblubbert - alles voller Staubsaugerfisch.

Es gab genau Null Bisse! Noch nicht einmal Gezupfe.

Nebenher habe ich Nymphen ins Wasser geworfen, hakte ein versunkenes Blatt oder Ästchen und hob die Rute schwungvoll an, weil erfahrungsgemäß so der aufgesammelte Mist meist von alleine abfällt. Als die Fliege an mir vorbeizischte, sah das Blatt oder der Ast silbrig-grau aus und hatte Schuppen!
Da hing ein Gründling dran, dessen Biss ich nicht bemerkt hatte. So blieb ich wenigstens nicht Schneider. 

Komisch ist es trotzdem. Gestern war ich auch kurz los und habe mich verzählt, so viele Rotfedern und Plötzen gab es innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Heute gar nichts, das muss wirklich am Luftdruck liegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der nächste......


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch einer. Nu gut für heute. 
Ich spinnere noch bisschen und dann geht's zufrieden nach Hause.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach langer Abstinenz endlich mal wieder am Flüsschen



... und nahtlos da angesetzt, wo du aufgehört hattest, Petri zu den herrlich Döbeln und dem Barsch Professor Tinca ! 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der nächste......



... kommt noch was? Ich wollte gerade abschicken, da kam die Meldung zu Döbel No 4. Kapitaler Bursche und die Färbung .... 


Mescalero , mach mal lieber einen von deinen Pellets die fütterst an den Haken, dann sollte es auch klappen ... 

Petri zum Gründling!



Mescalero schrieb:


> Komisch ist es trotzdem. Gestern war ich auch kurz los und habe mich verzählt, so viele Rotfedern und Plötzen gab es innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Heute gar nichts, das muss wirklich am Luftdruck liegen.



Ich war gerade mal kurz zur Inspektion an einem anderen Flussabschnitt am Flüsschen, total schwüle Luft, zum Zerschneiden ... hoffentlich hört das jetzt mal auf ...



Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Herrlich heute. Die Döbel spielen an der Oberfläche mit dem Brot und ich genieße die Ruhe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Einmal musste ich doch noch auswerfen. Hatte einen dicken Döbel an der Oberfläche gesehen.
Nun hau ich aber wirklich ab nach Hause.

53cm


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Herrlich heute. Die Döbel spielen an der Oberfläche mit dem Brot und ich genieße die Ruhe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417909


Junge Junge - bei dem Uferbewuchs sind 6m schon angemessen....


----------



## Thomas.

erstmal Petri an alle Barben, Karpfen, Pölze und Döbel Fänger.

nach dem ich ja Vorgestern am Fluss leider nur den Zwergdöbel (35cm) gefangen habe, war ich gestern noch mal dort, die Großen sind wider da wo sie immer standen leider sehr schreckhaft und der Wasserstand ist leider auch wider gegen 0, also 2 Tage 1 Fisch, jetzt gehe ich erst wider hin wenn es ein Paar Tage Geregnet hat.

heute hatte ich zeit Langeweile und keine Lust intensiv zu angeln, und nach dem ich letzte Woche nur ein wenig mein Rutenraum geordnet habe ist mir eine Neue Rolle in den Händen gekommen die ich schon einige zeit besitze aber noch nie am Wasser war, ein Knüppel von einer Daiwa BW 13ft 3,5lb stand auch noch aus einem Konvolut was ich mal gekauft habe rum, also diese und die alte neue Daiwa ohne Namen plus eine Winkelpicker und ab zum Teich.
also ich war auf Karpfen aus(eventuell Hecht), da noch keines dieser Combos was bei mir gefangen hat.
aufgebaut ging fix, hier die Daiwa ON mit der GS 9000h und der Knüppel mit einer schicken Shimano Aerlex  XTA8000




gefischt habe ich am gegenüberliegenden Ufer (wegen Laufen und so) weil hier kann ich mit Auto vorfahren





dann habe ich im Loch (Brassen Bucht) es mir mit der Winkelpicker bequem gemacht. Die Picker ist eine Shimano Aernos 2,40m mit einer 2500 Super-GT und 0,20er Lidel Forellen Schnur, an der ein 0,18 Vorfach mit 10er Haken und 2 Erdbeermaiskörner kamen.







warum schreibt der so ein Sche..., interessiert nicht werden einige denken, doch gehört alles zusammen.
wie gesagt ich sitze im Loch (bei normal Wasser wäre die Sitzfläche des Stuhls Unterwasser)




	

		
			
		

		
	
ich bin für mich gesehen ein doch verantwortungsvoller Angler, ich gehe eigentlich keine größeren Risiken ein bei denen ich ein Fisch verlieren könnte, deswegen die Rote Linie, alles was Links davon ist, ist ein No-Go die Gefahr das er sich in die Büsche verabschiedet ist sehr groß, entweder muss man bis zum Grünen Stern hook and hold, oder dahinter Kurbeln wie ein Gaskranker wenn was großes beißt, und ich halte von beiden nicht viel.
Aber ich war gerade 30min dort, da sah ich Wellen (Gelber Kreis) na dachte ich Schleien, da ich beim Grünen Stern(wo ich auch jetzt lag) schon einige weggeholt habe, naja also kleines Risiko und ab dorthin wo der Gelbe Stern ist geworfen, keine Minute Später Biss und sofort setzte sich etwas großes Richtung Busch(Pfeil) in Bewegung, oh eine größere Schleie dachte ich und mit leichter Gegenwehr ist er Richtung Grünen Stern und lies sich dann direkt gerade zu mir hin ziehen, auf halben weg sah ich nur was großes helles in der Trüben Brühe und dachte nix Schleie, Kampfstarker Brassen, sehr Stark aber nix Wildes, wie so ein Brassen nun mal ist nur dieser auch noch stark halt.
Pustekuchen, mittlerweile habe ich mich aus dem Stuhl erhoben als der Brasse sich in höhe des Astes der vorn ein stück aus dem Wasser ragt sich in seiner ganzen Größe zeigte, Scheiiiße dachte ich das wird nix, er lies sich noch bis kurz vor meinen Füßen rann pumpen wie ein nasser Sack, (vom haken bis hier waren es ca.2min und ca. 8m)
Aber dann ist er wohl aus seinem Tiefschlaf erwacht und ist geradeaus Richtung Mitte See mit Volldampf los, Rute Krumm Bremse um Hilfe am schreien, ich dachte nur das Vorfach hält nicht, nach ca.15m geradeaus hat er schlagartig die Richtung nach Links gewechselt wider Richtung Busch mit Vollgas, keinen Meter vorher konnte ich in zum abdrehen überreden, er jetzt im Halbkreis meine Richtung, gut dachte ich dort ist klasse wenn er unter meinen Karpfenruten durch ist kann ich nach oben und habe Platz zum Drillen aber genau zwischen den beiden Ruten ist er wider Richtung Mitte und wider Busch, mittlerweile habe ich die Bremse so oft verstellt wie noch nie zuvor, das Specktakel ging so ein paar mal Mitte Busch vor die Füße Mitte Busch usw. Es hat schon keinen Spaß mehr gemacht weil ich immer an das Vorfach dachte und die Rute war auch mehr als überlastet so das ich sie bei langen fluchten gerade gehalten habe und nur über die Bremse versucht habe ein wenig gegen zu wirken, die Kopfschläge konnte ich nur über die Bremse merken, Ungefär so wie als wenn man mit einer ruckeligen Bremse fischt fühlt es sich dann an. Als ich den Knaben wider einmal fast vor den Füßen hatte, hatte ich die Bremse ganz zu (glaube ich) und er ging wider Volldampf Richtung Busch dieses mal wie mit Turbo, und ich habe gedacht schei... auf Rute und Vorfach, im letzten Augenblick ca.50cm vorher konnte ich in stoppen zu mir ran pumpen und Letztendlich Keschern.      
der ganze Spaß hat alles in allem etwas über eine gute halbe Stunde gedauert, so gesehen nicht sehr lange, aber ü. 30min nur Vollgas auf der kurzen Strecke ist was anderes als auf langer Distanz weit draußen wo man sich auch mal am Sack kratzen kann.
Fazit:  das, das Vorfach gehalten hat ist ein kleines Wunder, Rute, Rolle und ich selber an der Grenze angekommen.
und das ist der kleine Scheißer, fast 13kg Muskel (nix Kugelbauch)




der Haken sahs ganz vorn und viel in dem Moment raus als ich ihn in den Finger hatte 





wäre er einmal die 5m weiter rechts geschwommen hätte ich dort oben (2m höhergelegen) Platz ohne ende gehabt.





danach war nix mehr mit Fisch, der Gute hat den Swim gekillt (ein Barsch von 5cm gabs doch noch)


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Junge Junge - bei dem Uferbewuchs sind 6m schon angemessen....


Und ich dachte immer der Prof hat kurze Arme


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> erstmal Petri an alle Barben, Karpfen, Pölze und Döbel Fänger.
> 
> nach dem ich ja Vorgestern am Fluss leider nur den Zwergdöbel (35cm) gefangen habe, war ich gestern noch mal dort, die Großen sind wider da wo sie immer standen leider sehr schreckhaft und der Wasserstand ist leider auch wider gegen 0, also 2 Tage 1 Fisch, jetzt gehe ich erst wider hin wenn es ein Paar Tage Geregnet hat.
> 
> heute hatte ich zeit Langeweile und keine Lust intensiv zu angeln, und nach dem ich letzte Woche nur ein wenig mein Rutenraum geordnet habe ist mir eine Neue Rolle in den Händen gekommen die ich schon einige zeit besitze aber noch nie am Wasser war, ein Knüppel von einer Daiwa BW 13ft 3,5lb stand auch noch aus einem Konvolut was ich mal gekauft habe rum, also diese und die alte neue Daiwa ohne Namen plus eine Winkelpicker und ab zum Teich.
> also ich war auf Karpfen aus(eventuell Hecht), da noch keines dieser Combos was bei mir gefangen hat.
> aufgebaut ging fix, hier die Daiwa ON mit der GS 9000h und der Knüppel mit einer schicken Shimano Aerlex  XTA8000
> Anhang anzeigen 417892
> 
> gefischt habe ich am gegenüberliegenden Ufer (wegen Laufen und so) weil hier kann ich mit Auto vorfahren
> Anhang anzeigen 417893
> 
> 
> dann habe ich im Loch (Brassen Bucht) es mir mit der Winkelpicker bequem gemacht. Die Picker ist eine Shimano Aernos 2,40m mit einer 2500 Super-GT und 0,20er Lidel Forellen Schnur, an der ein 0,18 Vorfach mit 10er Haken und 2 Erdbeermaiskörner kamen.
> Anhang anzeigen 417896
> Anhang anzeigen 417897
> 
> warum schreibt der so ein Sche..., interessiert nicht werden einige denken, doch gehört alles zusammen.
> wie gesagt ich sitze im Loch (bei normal Wasser wäre die Sitzfläche des Stuhls Unterwasser)
> Anhang anzeigen 417898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich bin für mich gesehen ein doch verantwortungsvoller Angler, ich gehe eigentlich keine größeren Risiken ein bei denen ich ein Fisch verlieren könnte, deswegen die Rote Linie, alles was Links davon ist, ist ein No-Go die Gefahr das er sich in die Büsche verabschiedet ist sehr groß, entweder muss man bis zum Grünen Stern hook and hold, oder dahinter Kurbeln wie ein Gaskranker wenn was großes beißt, und ich halte von beiden nicht viel.
> Aber ich war gerade 30min dort, da sah ich Wellen (Gelber Kreis) na dachte ich Schleien, da ich beim Grünen Stern(wo ich auch jetzt lag) schon einige weggeholt habe, naja also kleines Risiko und ab dorthin wo der Gelbe Stern ist geworfen, keine Minute Später Biss und sofort setzte sich etwas großes Richtung Busch(Pfeil) in Bewegung, oh eine größere Schleie dachte ich und mit leichter Gegenwehr ist er Richtung Grünen Stern und lies sich dann direkt gerade zu mir hin ziehen, auf halben weg sah ich nur was großes helles in der Trüben Brühe und dachte nix Schleie, Kampfstarker Brassen, sehr Stark aber nix Wildes, wie so ein Brassen nun mal ist nur dieser auch noch stark halt.
> Pustekuchen, mittlerweile habe ich mich aus dem Stuhl erhoben als der Brasse sich in höhe des Astes der vorn ein stück aus dem Wasser ragt sich in seiner ganzen Größe zeigte, Scheiiiße dachte ich das wird nix, er lies sich noch bis kurz vor meinen Füßen rann pumpen wie ein nasser Sack, (vom haken bis hier waren es ca.2min und ca. 8m)
> Aber dann ist er wohl aus seinem Tiefschlaf erwacht und ist geradeaus Richtung Mitte See mit Volldampf los, Rute Krumm Bremse um Hilfe am schreien, ich dachte nur das Vorfach hält nicht, nach ca.15m geradeaus hat er schlagartig die Richtung nach Links gewechselt wider Richtung Busch mit Vollgas, keinen Meter vorher konnte ich in zum abdrehen überreden, er jetzt im Halbkreis meine Richtung, gut dachte ich dort ist klasse wenn er unter meinen Karpfenruten durch ist kann ich nach oben und habe Platz zum Drillen aber genau zwischen den beiden Ruten ist er wider Richtung Mitte und wider Busch, mittlerweile habe ich die Bremse so oft verstellt wie noch nie zuvor, das Specktakel ging so ein paar mal Mitte Busch vor die Füße Mitte Busch usw. Es hat schon keinen Spaß mehr gemacht weil ich immer an das Vorfach dachte und die Rute war auch mehr als überlastet so das ich sie bei langen fluchten gerade gehalten habe und nur über die Bremse versucht habe ein wenig gegen zu wirken, die Kopfschläge konnte ich nur über die Bremse merken, Ungefär so wie als wenn man mit einer ruckeligen Bremse fischt fühlt es sich dann an. Als ich den Knaben wider einmal fast vor den Füßen hatte, hatte ich die Bremse ganz zu (glaube ich) und er ging wider Volldampf Richtung Busch dieses mal wie mit Turbo, und ich habe gedacht schei... auf Rute und Vorfach, im letzten Augenblick ca.50cm vorher konnte ich in stoppen zu mir ran pumpen und Letztendlich Keschern.
> der ganze Spaß hat alles in allem etwas über eine gute halbe Stunde gedauert, so gesehen nicht sehr lange, aber ü. 30min nur Vollgas auf der kurzen Strecke ist was anderes als auf langer Distanz weit draußen wo man sich auch mal am Sack kratzen kann.
> Fazit:  das, das Vorfach gehalten hat ist ein kleines Wunder, Rute, Rolle und ich selber an der Grenze angekommen.
> und das ist der kleine Scheißer, fast 13kg Muskel (nix Kugelbauch)
> Anhang anzeigen 417920
> 
> der Haken sahs ganz vorn und viel in dem Moment raus als ich ihn in den Finger hatte
> Anhang anzeigen 417922
> 
> 
> wäre er einmal die 5m weiter rechts geschwommen hätte ich dort oben (2m höhergelegen) Platz ohne ende gehabt.
> Anhang anzeigen 417923
> 
> 
> danach war nix mehr mit Fisch, der Gute hat den Swim gekillt (ein Barsch von 5cm gabs doch noch)


Petri ! Traumfisch und Schöne Beschreibung


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Thomas - fetter Brocken für so ein Rütchen.
RESPEKT!


----------



## Thomas.

was soll ich sagen, ich bin ja für Karpfen an den Teich gegangen, hat geklappt, war nur die falsche (ganz falsche) Rute.
ach so um die Schnur habe ich warum auch immer nicht einmal dran gedacht,
Lidel, da weis man was man hat, guten Nacht meine Damen und Herren


----------



## Skott

PETRI Thomas. , toller Fisch, spannend erzählt und feine Bilder...!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer der Prof hat kurze Arme



Jupp und damit zieht er dir die Ohren lang.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp und damit zieht er dir die Ohren lang.


Haags, du hast keine kurzen Arme, nein, du bist ja ein Zwerg, süüüüüüß


----------



## Mescalero

Ein dickes Petri zum dicken Fisch Thomas. und Professor Tinca zu den Rotfedern!

Als ich heute meinen Klapp stuhl kescher aus seinem müffelnden Verlies (Kofferraum) holen wollte, war er geflohen!

Nach einigem Kopfkratzen und Grübeln fiel mir schließlich ein, wo ich ihn zuletzt in der Hand hatte, das war vor einer Woche ungefähr. 
Später musste ich in die Stadt und konnte einen Abstecher zu der Stelle machen, wo er das letzte Mal im Einsatz war.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass der sehr teure Kescher einer weltbekannten Marke noch da ist. Aber jemand hat ihn sogar aufgehoben und aufrecht hingehängt, damit man ihn gleich sieht. Hat mich wirklich gefreut!


----------



## glgl

Schöne Döbel, schöner Karpfen! Ein herzliches Petri!

Das Erfolgsgeheimnis für letzteren ist im Bild festgehalten:


----------



## silverfish

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber jemand hat ihn sogar aufgehoben und aufrecht hingehängt, damit man ihn gleich sieht. Hat mich wirklich gefreut!


 Petra wars bestimmt nicht. Danke ! Hatte meinen vergessen. Ohne wär mir die Hälfte abgefallen.


----------



## Mescalero

Weiß nicht, der oder die FinderIn hat keinen Namen hinterlassen. Vielleicht war es auch Horst oder Lisa.


----------



## geomas

Na das hat ja wieder gerappelt!

Schön, daß sich die Baitrunner Nr. 2 offenbar so macht, wie es der Name vermuten läßt, Dace  - also Petri zur Barbe und zum Aland! Was hat der gewogen?

Haha, Petri zum Entschneiderungs-Gründling und super, daß es noch „mitdenkende Mitmenschen” am Wasser gibt, Mescalero .

Wow, die sehen absolut perfekt aus, Deine Plötz, Petri - Niklas32 !

Gut zu sehen, daß Fluß und Döbel offenbar die Hitzewelle gut überstanden haben, lieber Professore und Petri zu den prächtig gefärbten Fischen!

Hähä, Thomas. - mit ner guten Picker würde ich mich jederzeit und überall ans Wasser trauen, aber never ever again mit Cormoran-Fertigvorfächern.
Sagenhaft, was für einen Moppel Du da wieder rausgeleiert hast...


----------



## Mescalero

Niklas32 
Sorry, eben erst beim Lesen geomas' Post fiel mir auf, dass ich dich weiter oben vergessen habe. Natürlich hast du auch ein dickes Petri verdient, tolle Prachtplötzen!


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca , Thomas. und allen anderen Erfolgreichen ein Petri Heil. 
Ist bei euch auch für den Rest der Woche Regen angesagt? Der ist zwar wichtig aber passt mir nicht in den Kragen, weil ich am Sonntag gerne mal los wollte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Ich war wieder 2x am Wasser, denn der aktuell niedrige Pegel bedeutet, daß die Fischdichte im Wasser höher ist (hat mir eine nichtangelnde Verwandte mal ausgerechnet ;-)).





Auch ohne große Fänge war es schön am Fluß nebenan. Langsam verschwinden die Seerosen.

Heute wurde nur geledgert. Es lief eher zäh, aber ich konnte 4 Arten auf Mais/Made/Caster und Kombinationen daraus überlisten.
Neben einem ordentlichen Brassen (Standardgröße von geschätzt minimal U50cm) gab es lütte Rotfedern, einen Flußbarsch-Junior und als dominante Species einige Plötz.
Hatte wieder die Kamasan 11ft Quiver dabei und heute Abend eine Pond Wand. Mit Vorfachlänge sowie Hakenform und -größe muß ich noch experimentieren, hatte am Abend einige Fehlbisse zu viel.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Hähä, @Thomas. - mit ner guten Picker würde ich mich jederzeit und überall ans Wasser trauen, aber never ever again mit Cormoran-Fertigvorfächern.
> Sagenhaft, was für einen Moppel Du da wieder rausgeleiert hast...


Danke,
ja eine Picker ist vor allem an unbekannten Gewässern so wie bei Wind schlechter Sicht usw. das beste  was man sich antun kann, meiner Meinung nach jeder andern leichten Rute überlegen, nicht ganz so spannend wie Pose oder Schwinge, hat aber sonst den beiden gegenüber viel mehr vor als Nachteile.    
Cormoran-Fertigvorfächer nutze ich schon lange und gerne in 0,16 0,10 u 2 genauso Balzer Vorfächer mit Sperr, Quik, usw.

mal zu Cormoran, der nicht ganz so gute Ruf haben sie sich für mich gesehen mit ihren doch nicht ganz so Tollen Rollen(super nett ausgedrückt) selber zu zuschreiben, selber habe ich 3 Rollen von denen eine schon 30 Jahre, kann aber nicht viel darüber sagen den sie war erst 5-6 mal mit am Wasser, 1 Kampfbremse die Typische Cormoran Rolle wie sie die meisten kennen, Model Tonne oder Vitrine, und eine Kampfbremse die ich Liebe, die selbst mit Gewalt und nicht gerade zarter Behandlung überlebt hat, und über eine ausgezeichnete Bremse verfügt (leider gibt es sie nicht mehr zu kaufen).
Ruten kann Cormoran in der etwas höheren Preisklasse (immer noch billiger als bei anderen) teilweise Fantastisch, ebenso bei Zeugs was kein Mensch braucht, wie Raketen Posen usw.

aber ab und an binde ich meine Vorfächer auch selber, mit Haken von Action(Billigladen) die sind Scharf haben ein Öhr und sind sehr Günstig.


glgl schrieb:


> Schöne Döbel, schöner Karpfen! Ein herzliches Petri!
> 
> Das Erfolgsgeheimnis für letzteren ist im Bild festgehalten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417925


es geht auch anders, leider fängt die nicht so gut wie die Cormoran


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417891



Petri zu den Aiteln 
Beim ersten Exemplar war wohl ein Breitmauldöbel am Werk da würde sich ein Ansitz lohnen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> binde ich meine Vorfächer auch selber, mit Haken von Action(Billigladen) die sind Scharf haben ein Öhr und sind sehr Günstig.


Echt jetzt?
Du bist ein Fuchs... .


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Du bist ein Fuchs... .


jup, zwar nicht so Schlau, aber manchmal rieche ich wie einer


----------



## geomas

Na, ich würde niemals abstreiten, daß Cormoran auch ordentliche Produkte im Programm hat oder hatte - meine letzten Versuche mit dieser Marke gingen allerdings rapide nach hinten los - das war unbenutzbarer Schrott. Waren nur Kleinteile (Vorfachhaken und irgendwelche Nubsies). Die Vorfachhaken könnten natürlich auch beim Händler etwas viel Sonne bekommen haben, aber die schlechte Erfahrung hat sich eingeprägt.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zur Barbe und zum Aland! Was hat der gewogen?



Danke dir lieber Georg. Der Aland ist ein guter 5er und war 55 cm lang. Die machen trotz Barbengerät ordentlich Druck und setzen ihr Gewicht geschickt in der hier harten Strömung ein. Schöne Fische, ich freue mich jedesmal über einen solchen "Beifang".

Petri zu Brasse und Co.

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich habe heute erstmal die Beiträge von gestern nachgelesen.
Lauter tolle Fische habt ihr gefangen.

Petri Heil in alle Richtungen des schönen Ükellandes.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Na, ich würde niemals abstreiten, daß Cormoran auch ordentliche Produkte im Programm hat oder hatte - meine letzten Versuche mit dieser Marke gingen allerdings rapide nach hinten los - das war unbenutzbarer Schrott. Waren nur Kleinteile (Vorfachhaken und irgendwelche Nubsies). Die Vorfachhaken könnten natürlich auch beim Händler etwas viel Sonne bekommen haben, aber die schlechte Erfahrung hat sich eingeprägt.



Ich kann mich erinnern das wir in meiner Jugendzeit die Cormoran Gold Haken zum Kapfenfischen in Päckchen mit 100 Stück  beim Gerlinger immer gekauft haben. Das waren für mich die besten Haken die ich gefischt habe. Leider gibt es diese Goldhaken nicht mehr....schade eig die Form war wirklich super. 
Auch DAM hatte mit den SUMO Karpfenhaken eine Modell was ich sehr gerne gefischt habe, einen letzten habe ich noch davon der bekommt demnächst einen Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine.


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern das wir in meiner Jugendzeit die Cormoran Gold Haken zum Kapfenfischen in Päckchen mit 100 Stück beim Gerlinger immer gekauft haben. Das waren für mich die besten Haken die ich gefischt habe. Leider gibt es diese Goldhaken nicht mehr....schade eig die Form war wirklich super.



Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Goldhaken du da von Cormoran benutzt hast, aber ich habe von diesen hier in den Größen 6, 8, 10, 12 noch einige Päckchen. 






Wenn du Interesse hast, würde ich dir die kostenlos zukommen lassen.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Du bist ein Fuchs... .





Thomas. schrieb:


> jup, zwar nicht so Schlau, aber manchmal rieche ich wie einer


Hallo Herr glgl dir ist doch klar das, das ein Witz gewesen ist bzw. als Witz gemeint, du aber als einziger mit Daumenhoch geliket hast und wir uns mal getroffen haben, stellt sich mir jetzt die frage, Stinke ich?


----------



## Tikey0815

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hallo Herr glgl dir ist doch klar das, das ein Witz gewesen ist bzw. als Witz gemeint, du aber als einziger mit Daumenhoch geliket hast und wir uns mal getroffen haben, stellt sich mir jetzt die frage, Stinke ich?
> Anhang anzeigen 417974




Lieber Namensvetter......aber bitte fang jetzt bitte nicht an zu singen


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Männer! Hier ist ja wieder einiges los! Schöne Fische! 

ich war gestern auch wieder am Wasser. Köder war wieder Rinderfrühstücksfleisch sowie Gouda. Was mir bei uns aktuell auffällt ist, dass die Döbel ziemlich hoch stehen und Nahrung von der Oberfläche nehmen. Hierfür eignet sich das schwimmende (teilweise auch im Mittelwasser treibende) Rinderfrühstücksfleisch ausgezeichnet. Was mich noch überrascht hat, war die unterschiedliche Färbung der beiden Döbel, obwohl die 2 Swims gerade mal 100m auseinander liegen. Aktuell sind die Döbel bei uns sehr kampfstark und ich bin es mittlerweile gewöhnt, dass die erstmal ins Kraut abdüsen. Bisher konnte ich sie allerdings immer wieder rauspumpen.
Unükeligen Beifang auf Gouda gab es ebenfalls wieder. Und der Eisvogel zischte auch vorbei - herrlich! 


















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Ti-it ! Interessant, dass die Breitmäuler die vegetarische Alternative bevorzugen. Das ist doch nicht der erste Käsefresser oder?


----------



## Ti-it

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Ti-it ! Interessant, dass die Breitmäuler die vegetarische Alternative bevorzugen. Das ist doch nicht der erste Käsefresser oder?


Petri Dank, Mescalero!
Ja, mittlerweile der Zweite. Letzte Saison waren es auch um die drei.
Echt kurios.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit Käse an unserem Wallerteich probieren. Das darf natürlich niemand sehen, sonst erklären sie mich für verrückt.


----------



## Dace

Petri Ti-it zu den strammen Döbeln und dem "Außerirdischen"!



Ti-it schrieb:


> Ja, mittlerweile der Zweite. Letzte Saison waren es auch um die drei.
> Echt kurios.



Das ist gar nicht kurios. Letztes Jahr hatten wir glaube ich 8 Waller als Beifang beim Barbenangeln auf Käse, dieses Jahr bisher 3. Eigentlich wollte ich beim nächsten Barbenangeln mal wieder Käse einsetzen ... ich weiß nicht, ich komme da gerade ins Grübeln ... 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit Käse an unserem Wallerteich probieren.



Das mach mal Mescalero , das funktioniert. Ich weiß von jemanden der ein Käsestück so etwa 5 x 10 x 2 einfach mal ausprobiert hat und einen guten Waller (> 1,50 m) nach gar nicht allzu langer Wartezeit gefangen hat ... das ist kein Fake ...

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Wenn das so ist, dann bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig. Ich fühle mich jetzt als Ükel-Delegierter und probiere das aus, sobald es zeitlich passt.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig. Ich fühle mich jetzt als Ükel-Delegierter und probiere das aus, sobald es zeitlich passt.


LOL, ich weiß jetzt, was ich nicht an den Haken machen werde, will so nen Klops nicht fangen


----------



## fordprefect

Ti-it , aber gerne auch die anderen.
Wenn ihr so Ansitze mit - ich nehme an, in diesem Fall war es nen Picker - auf Barbe und Döbel mit Gouda und Fleisch macht und dabei ja anscheinend etwas mobil seid. Füttert ihr dann überhaupt an und eenn ja, wie.


----------



## fordprefect

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> LOL, ich weiß jetzt, was ich nicht an den Haken machen werde, will so nen Klops nicht fangen


Aber Wels schmeckt doch sehr lecker und in der Größte ist er bestimmt genießbar.
Ich hab leider noch nie nen Wels gefangen und kenne den nur von Kantine und Restaurant.


----------



## Ti-it

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ti-it , aber gerne auch die anderen.
> Wenn ihr so Ansitze mit - ich nehme an, in diesem Fall war es nen Picker - auf Barbe und Döbel mit Gouda und Fleisch macht und dabei ja anscheinend etwas mobil seid. Füttert ihr dann überhaupt an und eenn ja, wie.


Also ich füttere gar nicht an. Da ich auch meist nur jeden Swim einmal anfische und dann weiterziehe. Also ich geh praktisch zur Stelle und versuche es unmittelbar so 20 bis 30min. Erfolgt kein Biss, ziehe ich weiter. Lohnen würde es sich wahrscheinlich anzufüttern und dann später dort zu fischen. Mit meiner Vorgehensweise würde ich die Döbel hier nur verjagen. Am Wichtigsten ist mir, dass ich mich möglichst ruhig an meinen Angelplatz begeben kann, damit mich die Chubs nicht bemerken. Ich vermeide hektische Bewegungen und Getrampel. Bei den Barben ist, meinen Fluss betreffend, Futter auch überflüssig. Wenn Sie am Platz sind beissen sie irgendwann auch. Aber sie zum Platz locken habe ich noch nicht geschafft. Hier ist die Kenntnis über das eigene Gewässer wichtig, wann sie sich zu welcher Jahreszeit bzw Wasserstand und Temperatur aufhalten. Hier ist aber sicherlich Dace Roland der Profi.

Die Rute ist übrigens eine Avon. Aber das ist eher Nebensache. Hauptsache nicht zu viel Blei für die Döbel.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Tikey0815

fordprefect schrieb:


> Aber Wels schmeckt doch sehr lecker und in der Größte ist er bestimmt genießbar.
> Ich hab leider noch nie nen Wels gefangen und kenne den nur von Kantine und Restaurant.


Mag sein, vielleicht ziere ich mich auch nur    Wie‘n Mädchen   bis zu nem Meter hätte ich sicher auch keine Probleme aber das kann ich nicht beeinflussen und deshalb würde ich den nicht gezielt beangeln


----------



## fordprefect

Ti-it schrieb:


> Also ich füttere gar nicht an. Da ich auch meist nur jeden Swim einmal anfische und dann weiterziehe. Also ich geh praktisch zur Stelle und versuche es unmittelbar so 20 bis 30min. Erfolgt kein Biss, ziehe ich weiter. Lohnen würde es sich wahrscheinlich anzufüttern und dann später dort zu fischen. Mit meiner Vorgehensweise würde ich die Döbel hier nur verjagen. Am Wichtigsten ist mir, dass ich mich möglichst ruhig an meinen Angelplatz begeben kann, damit mich die Chubs nicht bemerken. Ich vermeide hektische Bewegungen und Getrampel. Bei den Barben ist, meinen Fluss betreffend, Futter auch überflüssig. Wenn Sie am Platz sind beissen sie irgendwann auch. Aber sie zum Platz locken habe ich noch nicht geschafft. Hier ist die Erfahrung wichtig, wann Sie sich zu welcher Jahreszeit bzw Wasserstand und Temperatur aufhalten. Hier ist aber sicherlich Dace Roland der Profi.
> 
> Die Rute ist übrigens eine Avon. Aber das ist eher Nebensache. Hauptsache nicht zu viel Blei für die Döbel.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Danke.

Ich vermute so feines Grundangeln mit Picker kann ich leider doch nicht praktisch umsetzen oder nur sehr begrenzt.

Ich hab zwar kleinere Flüsse hier, aber denen ist an vielen Stellen nur Spinn- und Fliegenfischen erlaubt. Gibt aber auch ein paar normale Strecken. Die sind aber auch nen Ticken weg.
An die Teiche und Baggerseen komme ich auch selten. Barbe und Döbel wäre da nicht, aber Weißfische, Schleie etc. An der Elbe gibt es nur wenige Stellen mit wenig Strömung. Buhnen gibt es hier kaum. In der Elbe braucht man wohl ganz andere Kaliber.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri zu den strammen Döbel und dem Käsegenießer, lieber Ti-it !

Sehr interessant, die Köderdiskussion. 
Ich sehe je recht viele Matchchangel-Videos aus dem UK und an einem Abschnitt des Trent gab es im Sommer Barbe-Massenfänge aus Mais.
Hier ist ein richtig gut gemachtes Video, aufgezeichnet bei einem Match. Der Angler ist meines Wissens einer der besten „Fluß-Matchangler” im UK.






Fand ich sehr spannend, die Herangehensweise. Besonders große Barben wurden übrigens wohl umgehend gewogen und notiert (reichlich Offizielle am Start bei diesem Match) und zurückgesetzt und nicht im Setzkescher gehältert und zum Schluß zusammen gewogen.


----------



## geomas

Vor der Arbeit und nach der Arbeit war ich schon wieder am Wasser. Vormittags biß es richtig gut - bis auf einen Brassen ausschließlich Plötz.

Gefischt habe ich mal wieder die 8'6'' Quivertiprute aus den Niederlanden (vermutlich Tri-Cast-basiert) mit fest verbauter Glasspitze. 
Falls ich den Rest meines Lebens nur eine Rute fischen dürfte - die wäre ein heißer Kandidat. Naja, habe eine supersimple Montage geknüppert, 7gr Würfelblei, 14er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder und ab dafür.

Mais hat als Köder sehr gut funktioniert. Maden/Caster auch in Kombi brachten nur Minis. Überraschend gut bissen die Plötz auch auf Soft-Hooker-Pellets:






BaitTech Special G Green - die brachten schnelle Bisse heute am Vormittag.





verwachsener Brassen

Abends lief es an der gleichen Stelle ungleich zäher. An einer Zweitrute hatte ich ein mir neues Hakenmodell testweise montiert und es gab nur Fehlbisse. 
Da muß ich noch mal mit der Vorfachlänge experimentieren oder die Montage ändern. Letztlich gab es nur einen Plötz, war dennoch ein schöner Abend am Wasser.





Die unlackierte eingespleißte Glasspitze war übrigens später in der tiefen Dämmerung im Kunstlicht gut zu erkennen, besser als zum Beispiel die rot lackierte Spitze der Zweitrute.


----------



## fordprefect

Was ist denn für ein "pickerartiges" Spürgrundangeln an so einem Strom geeignet? Ich könnte das mal mit ner normalen Feederrute probieren, aber eigentlich ist mir die etwas zu lang. Um das benötigte Gewicht auszuloten, sollte das aber gehen. Die letzte Grundangelei war meist nur mit Feeder und eher vor der Strömungskante.


----------



## Bimmelrudi

fordprefect schrieb:


> In der Elbe braucht man wohl ganz andere Kaliber.



Da brauchste mit solchen Zahnstochern als Rute nicht aufkreuzen, wirste nur ganz kurz Freude dran haben. 
Allein die starke Strömung sorgt schon dafür das du zwangsläufig andre Kaliber auffahren musst.
Kennen sicher auch die vielen Rheinangler, nicht jedermanns Sache aber auch solche Gewässer haben ihren ganz eigenen Reiz.


----------



## glgl

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hallo Herr glgl dir ist doch klar das, das ein Witz gewesen ist bzw. als Witz gemeint, du aber als einziger mit Daumenhoch geliket hast und wir uns mal getroffen haben, stellt sich mir jetzt die frage, Stinke ich?
> Anhang anzeigen 417974


Der „Daumen-hoch“ galt respektvoll Deinem Wortwitz!

LG


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Besonders große Barben wurden übrigens wohl umgehend gewogen und notiert (reichlich Offizielle am Start bei diesem Match) und zurückgesetzt und nicht im Setzkescher gehältert



Das Hältern von Barben in Keschern ist in England verpönt und teilweise sogar an Gewässern untersagt. Früher gab es mal spezielle Barbentunnel, aber heutzutage werden die Barben nach einer Ruhephase im Unterfangkescher grundsätzlich sofort wieder zurückgesetzt.

Als wir mal am Avon geangelt haben stand genau das auf dem Erlaubnisschein neben anderen Fischarten, das Barben grundsätzlich zurückzusetzen sind.

Petri zu Brasse und Plötz geomas - auch wenn es teilweise zäh war, allemal besser wie Schneider.


Zäh war es heute auch bei mir. Dabei hatte ich gedacht, dass nach dem Regen und der inzwischen unter 20 Grad Wassertemperatur im Flüsschen eigentlich ein guter Angeltag sein würde.

Erstmal war heute erneut Gerätewechsel angesagt, Rute war B & W Avon 11' Avon und als Rolle kam meine zurzeit Lieblingsrolle - die Barbel-Master Centrepin - was auch sonst!

Was soll ich sagen, quasi kurz vorm Einpacken kam doch noch der Biss - es war eben zäh, aber der Fisch stimmte mich noch versöhnlich.






Aber ich hatte auch einen guten Vergleich, denn ein Gruppenmitglied saß ein paar Kilometer weiter entfernt und fuhr mit dem gleichem Ergebnis im gleichen Zeitraun nach Hause. Irgendwie wollte es heute nicht richtig, vielleicht lag es ja auch an dem leichten Hochwasser. Das Wasser war ganz leicht angetrübt, aber noch klar.

Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Goldhaken du da von Cormoran benutzt hast, aber ich habe von diesen hier in den Größen 6, 8, 10, 12 noch einige Päckchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417973
> 
> 
> Wenn du Interesse hast, würde ich dir die kostenlos zukommen lassen.
> 
> 
> Tight lines



Besten Dank Roland darüber würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Die Form war leicht anders mehr rundlicher, da sollte ich mal schauen ob noch ein paar dieser Haken existieren. 
geomas hatte mir auch mal ein paar Sumohaken zukommen lassen die waren damals glaube ich aus einer Restekiste vom Angelladen.
Wer noch die blauen Schleienhaken kennt, das waren auch noch schöne Formen. 
Sumo 6571


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit Käse an unserem Wallerteich probieren. Das darf natürlich niemand sehen, sonst erklären sie mich für verrückt.



Es funktioniert nicht nur auf Wels sondern auch auf Aal. In der Jugend haben wir beim Barbenangeln mit Emmentaler öfters mal einen Breitkopf gefangen, wieso das funktioniert kann ich dir jedoch nciht sagen.

Dace 
Petri zur Barbe  
Es ist schon bemerkenswert wie konstant du die Barben fängst.


----------



## Mescalero

dawurzelsepp 
Blaue Schleienhaken in sehr ähnlicher Form gibt es von Askari. Ich schieße mal ein Bild.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin Leute, ich wollte auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen senden. Grund für meine Ükel-Abstinenz: Vor mir liegen aktuell reichlich unvollendete Projekte (Terrasse zu Ende pflastern, Weg zu den Hochbeeten pflastern, Gewächshaus mit einer 88seitigen Montageanleitung aufbauen und einiges mehr. Dazu kommen aktuell sehr, sehr viele berufliche Termine (in der kommenden Woche bin ich an insgesamt sechs Tagen unterwegs). Zum Angeln komme ich daher nur noch sporadisch, es gibt also auch nichts zu berichten. Doch, etwas gibt es doch zu berichten: In einem der hiesigen Raiffeisenmärkte wurde die Angelabteilung weitgehend aufgelöst. Auf dem Grabbeltisch lagen unter anderem Feederkörbe aus der MS Range für ganz kleines Geld. In meinen Tackleboxen lagert jetzt (ich bin ein vorsichtiger Angler, der seine Montagen möglichst nicht in die Steinpackungen feuert) ein Lebenvorrat Futterkörbe.  Ich hoffe, dass sich die Situation im Laufe des Herbstes wieder etwas entspannt, und die Körbe auch Futter ins Wasser tragen. Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß am Wasser und jede Menge tolle Fische! Ich klinke mich wieder ein, wenn ich auch wieder regelmäßig an selbigem bin.


----------



## Thomas.

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> unvollendete Projekte (Terrasse zu Ende pflastern, Weg zu den Hochbeeten pflastern


Kannst du liegen lassen, Jason  kommt bestimmt vorbei, der ist mittlerweile geübt in sowas und macht das mal eben in einer halben Stunde


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Moin, mach ich. Meine Missus fand die Idee auch sehr gut, sie schlug vor, dass wir doch von jedem Urlaub einen kleinen Sticker auf den Blank kleben sollten   …man bin ich froh, dass es nicht in den Schwarzwald geht, die Krückstock Schildchen werden ja mit kleinen Nägeln befestigt


Die Idee mit markieren und Verfolgbarkeit der Urlaubsrouten kam mir auch gleich!
"geangelt von Tikey0815 Juli 2023"
  usw. 
Reinnageln oder Kerben reinschnitzen oder gar Herzchen wie in einen Baum reingravieren geht nun mal nicht an Rutenblanks ... 
Ein großer langer dicker Kork- oder Holzgriff würde dafür schon eher passen, das wäre dann eine Uekel-Wanderrute


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jason schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen, es ist nur eine Treppe. Nächstes Jahr nehme ich mir mehr Zeit für mich, versprochen. merke ja auch, das ich älter werde.


Vor allem hast du bald alles befestigt und zugepflastert, dann hast du wirklich wieder mehr Zeit!   

Mein Vater hat mal bezüglich Kritik an lästiger Gartenarbeit gesagt:
"Alles zubetonieren und grün anstreichen!"
Er meinte das anders, aber: Wenn man das generalstabsmäßig mit Planierraupe und Betonmischer macht, ist man wohl nach einer Woche mit allem durch und es geht gar nichts mehr weiter


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Thomas. schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen, ich bin ja für Karpfen an den Teich gegangen, hat geklappt, war nur die falsche (ganz falsche) Rute.
> ach so um die Schnur habe ich warum auch immer nicht einmal dran gedacht,
> Lidel, da weis man was man hat, guten Nacht meine Damen und Herren


Bravo, alle 3 Hauptkomponenten haben gepasst und noch gerade gereicht!


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> und nach dem ich letzte Woche nur ein wenig mein Rutenraum geordnet habe ist mir eine Neue Rolle in den Händen gekommen die ich schon einige zeit besitze aber noch nie am Wasser war, ein Knüppel von einer Daiwa BW 13ft 3,5lb stand auch noch aus einem Konvolut was ich mal gekauft habe rum, also diese und die alte neue Daiwa ohne Namen plus eine Winkelpicker und ab zum Teich.
> also ich war auf Karpfen aus(eventuell Hecht), da noch keines dieser Combos was bei mir gefangen hat.
> aufgebaut ging fix, hier die Daiwa ON mit der GS 9000h und der Knüppel mit einer schicken Shimano Aerlex XTA8000


ha, selbes Spiel heute noch mal, heißt, Daiwa ON mit der GS 9000h, die Shimano Aerlex XTA8000 kam an einer Alivio 12ft 2,75lb(bei mir noch nicht am Wasser) die ebenfalls aus selbigen Konvolut stammt wie die Daiwa BW 13ft 3,5lb die jetzt mit einer Vitrinen Rolle der Marke Ultimate bestückt wurde, und vorsichtshalber eine Winkel Picker , nein die hat heute keinen Karpfen gefangen.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 die Daiwa heute mit Klassischen Bissanzeiger 
	

		
			
		

		
	




heute mach ich es kurz.
aufgebaut war schnell da ich die Ruten bis auf das Blei schon zuhause fertig gemacht habe.
Ich hätte sehr gerne mit der Daiwa ON und der GS 9000h mal einen Karpfen gefangen, weil irgend wie gefällt mir die Combo sehr gut, obwohl Daiwa alter Plunder und kein Korkgriff keine Baitrunner bzw. nicht mal Freilauf.
nach 2 Stunden Tat sich immer noch nix und ich holte die Daiwa rein und baute die Picker auf, diese lag gerade mal 10min im Wasser als bei der Shimano ein Dauerton los ging, aufgesprungen angeschlagen passt, heute mit passender Rute und etwas weiter draußen konnte ich ohne Stress mit der einen Hand die Picker bis zum Rand reindrehen Bremse öffnen und hätte auch noch den Jogi machen können, Keschern war auch kein akt.  
wie am Dienstag, ein Shimano Combo hats gerichtet, nicht ganz so groß aber Ausdauer hat er gehabt




als der Gute versorgt war (sehr schnell) ging ich zur Picker die ganz vorne am Rand lag, und siehe da, eine kleine Schleie hat sich den Berühmten 10er Haken mit den 2 Maiskörnern geschnappt. (lies sich ohne Problem entfernen) 





 danach kamen noch ein paar von denen 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und Regen, eingepackt und wech.

Die Daiwa schleppe ich jetzt jedes mal wenn ich zum See gehe mit bis sie einen Karpfen gefangen hat


----------



## Dace

Petri zu Karpfen, Schleie und Co Thomas. Der Karpfen sieht wohl genährt aus. Ich glaube, die drücken die Schleien etwas in den Hintergrund, kann das sein?

Schöner alter Delkim Bissanzeiger, habe ich auch noch welche im Angelkeller.

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Ich war auch kurz am See, im übelsten Herbstwetter. Kräftige Regenschauer mit böigem Wind aus wechselnden Richtungen aber ich habe eine neue Regenjacke. Die alte war mit der Zeit so dicht wie ein C&A T-Shirt. 

Es war keine Fischaktivität zu verzeichnen, weder Gründelblasen noch die üblichen Ukelei- und Konsortenoberflächenabsucher. Es dauerte dann auch ziemlich lange, bis sich eine mittlere Rotfeder erbarmte.

Danach packte ich zusammen und ging noch am Bach vorbei, hier war es noch stiller und nichts biss an.

Trotzdem war es schön, sobald das Wetter mies ist, hat man seine uneingeschränkte Ruhe.

Petri Thomas. !


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Petri zu Karpfen, Schleie und Co Thomas. Der Karpfen sieht wohl genährt aus. Ich glaube, die drücken die Schleien etwas in den Hintergrund, kann das sein?
> 
> Schöner alter Delkim Bissanzeiger, habe ich auch noch welche im Angelkeller.
> 
> Tight lines


Danke
nee es sind ja auch viele große Schleien vorhanden und die sind ebenfalls wohl genährt, mich stört es er das ich zZ nur die Kleinen Karpfen abbekomme , eben so sind auch sehr große Brassen von weit ü65cm vorhanden die sind gar nicht an die Leine zu kriegen  , wie schon mal gesagt der Teich hat sehr große Fische aber schwer zu fangen, einige sagen der Teich ist leer, keine Rotaugen, Federn, Schleien, und Karausche gibt es da nicht, ich lasse sie in den Glauben.
der Bissanzeiger ist Balzer Optonic meine ersten die 3 Tun immer noch 1A


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> der Bissanzeiger ist Balzer Optonic meine ersten die 3 Tun immer noch 1A



Ich müsste etwas tiefer im Angelkeller wühlen um meine zu finden, aber schau dir mal unterdiesem Link das Foto zu dem Thema in diesem Forum an:

Delkim Optonic Bite Alarms

Etwas abwärts scrollen ...

Edit: die Firma Balzer hat von *Dellareed Limited *(das D-Logo) diese Bissanzeiger vertrieben!

Tight lines


----------



## glgl

Ich würde auch sagen es ist ein Delkim…. Das war doch mal „das Ding“… ggfs. hat Balzer die mal vertrieben!?


----------



## glgl

Was ist denn da passiert?:


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Ich müsste etwas tiefer im Angelkeller wühlen um meine zu finden, aber schau dir mal unterdiesem Link das Foto zu dem Thema in diesem Forum an:
> 
> Delkim Optonic Bite Alarms
> 
> Etwas awärts scrollen ...
> 
> Edit: die Firma Balzer hat von *Dellareed Limited *(das D-Loge) diese Bissanzeiger vertrieben!
> 
> Tight lines


Optik passt.


----------



## Thomas.

glgl schrieb:


> Was ist denn da passiert?:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418113


keine Ahnung, ist mir live nicht aufgefallen also nix schlimmes, nix frisches


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Hallo in die Runde!
Ich bin seit ein paar Duzend Seiten stiller Mitleser und dachte, dass ich vielleicht mit meiner Frage hier ganz gut aufgehoben bin.
In den letzten 15 Jahren war ich fast ausschließlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, wie sich das von Anfang 20 bis Mitte 30 so gehört...  
Dieses Jahr habe aber wieder mehr Zeit und Spaß gefunden für/an ein paar mobile Friedfischtouren am kleinen Fluss mit leichtem Gepäck.
Also abtreibende Pose, Oberfläche an freier Leine oder Spürangeln mit leichtem rollenden Grundblei oder auch mal stationär mit immer noch leichtem Blei.

Allerdings ist meine Rutensammlung recht... sagen wir Spinnrutenlastig und damit (trotz einiger für Spinnrutenverhältnisse eher langen und weichen Meerforellenruten) zu kurz und zu steif.
Ich suche also nach (optimalerweise) einer Rute, mit der ich die o.g. Angelarten und u.g. Gewässer abdecken kann - wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.

Geangelt wird am kleinen Fluss mit grob geschätzt 10-20m Breite und mäßiger Strömung und breiten Krautbänken im renaturierten Uferbereich und einer tiefen Rinne in der Mitte aus der kanalisierten Zeit vor der Renaturierung.
Früher (vor 15-20 Jahren und vor der Renaturierung) gab es im eher trüben Wasser jede Menge dicke Döbel Ü50 , halbstarke Barben um die 40-50, reichlich Ukelei, dicke Barsche und mittlere Hechte.
Inzwischen ist das Wasser eher klar und ich habe die Fische noch nicht wirklich wiederfinden können - falls sie noch da sind.
Aber das soll sich jetzt ändern 
Bisher habe ich auf meinen Touren mit Mais hauptsächlich Grundeln gefangen, aber auch kleinere Rotaugen und Döbel.
Außerdem habe ich mehrmals Schulen von ordentlichen Nasen um die 40 vorbeischwimmen sehen.

Meine Tendenz geht zu einer Match (Shimano Aero X1 habe ich viel Gutes drüber gelesen) oder eine eher fahrradtourtauglichen matchähnlichen Telerute (Daiwa Aqualite Float Tele 10-35g oder Daiwa Procaster Tele 10-30g) - liege ich damit eurer Einschätzung nach richtig für die geplanten Einsatztwecke?
Oder liege ich damit völlig daneben? Gibt es ggf. noch Alternativen?

Danke schonmal für euren Input.
Grüße, Ingo


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mit der günstigen und dabei sehr leichten Shimano Aero Match liegst du schon mal für den Fluss auf richtigem Kurs; da wo es frei ist.
Wenn du es mit eher langen und weichen Meerforellenruten magst, ist die Aero Match auch gut passend, ist eine nachgiebige Posenrute, mehr eine Float mit kleinen Ringen als eine krasse Match mit frühem Rückgrat.
Was eher stören bzw. fehlen kann bei dem Fluss mit Krautbänken und wechselhaften Ufern, ist die Rutenlänge. 14ft könnte man noch finden, für solch' Fluss sind 5m 6m Bolo-Teleruten aber bessere Schritte, man braucht verschiedene Längen, die sich am besten gleich ausrüsten und gleich fischen lassen.
Geht akutell alles mit Ruten unter 100€, bei Tele ggü. Steck auch, moderne gebundene Tele quasi immer in der groben Preisklasse leichter straffer günstiger. 
Oder man will mehr und spendiert mehr, steigern kann man sich später immer, weißte ja.


----------



## Mescalero

Wahrscheinlich ist das in erster Linie Geschmackssache, wie Nordlichtangler schrieb: gehen tut vieles. 
Ich würde sicherlich erst mal probieren, ob nicht eine der vorhandenen Mefo-Ruten passt und wenn nicht, läge innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine 5m Bolo im Warenkorb.

Die mögen manche Leute nicht, weil sie aussehen wie Nordic Walking Stöcke aber sie können was (siehe z.B. was der Prof regelmäßig damit rausholt), sind Tele und somit praktisch und schön leicht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Endlich ist der Arbeitstag rum….
Gestern Abend war nach Dienstschluss auf einen Kurzansitz mit skyduck zu seinem schönen Haussee (Aasee).





 Wir hatten mal wieder richtig schön Spaß und das Wetter hat trotz ein paar Windböen gut mitgespielt. 
Fänge waren nur Maumau aber bei den Güstern waren auch ein paar schöne dabei 





Dirk hatte ja geplant, mir mal einen schicken Karpfen zu präsentieren aber diese Chance werden wir wohl bei einem der künftigen Ansitzen wohl noch bekommen, war mal wieder ein klasse Abendansitz !


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

3m mefo-Spinne reicht nicht.
3,90m heavy sbiro ist grenzwertig von der Länge aber ggf als leichte grundrute nicht verkehrt, wenn ich mal mit mehr als 1 rute losgehe. 
Dann schau ich mich vielleicht wirklich besser bei den bolos um auch wenn mir das klassische Design mit korkgriff besser taugt.
Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten oder gilt da dann Hauptsache die Länge stimmt und leicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten oder gilt da dann Hauptsache die Länge stimmt und leicht?


Wenn du einen Preisrahmen nennst, kann man etwas empfehlen oder du suchst dir erst selbst etwas raus und wir empfehlen anschließend etwas Anderes.....


----------



## glgl

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> 3m mefo-Spinne reicht nicht.
> 3,90m heavy sbiro ist grenzwertig von der Länge aber ggf als leichte grundrute nicht verkehrt, wenn ich mal mit mehr als 1 rute losgehe.
> Dann schau ich mich vielleicht wirklich besser bei den bolos um auch wenn mir das klassische Design mit korkgriff besser taugt.
> Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten oder gilt da dann Hauptsache die Länge stimmt und leicht?


Warte doch noch mal ein, zwei Tage ab. Da kommt hier noch einiges denke ich.  Ich selbst bin da nicht mehr sooo bewandert, wobei die von dir genannten drei Methoden schon vor 30 Jahren exakt meine Favorites waren, nur fehlte das passende Gewässer in der Nähe…
aber deshalb lese ich hier so gern wenn andere damit erfolgreich sind. Und das sind sie haste ja schon mitbekommen…


----------



## fordprefect

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da brauchste mit solchen Zahnstochern als Rute nicht aufkreuzen, wirste nur ganz kurz Freude dran haben.
> Allein die starke Strömung sorgt schon dafür das du zwangsläufig andre Kaliber auffahren musst.
> Kennen sicher auch die vielen Rheinangler, nicht jedermanns Sache aber auch solche Gewässer haben ihren ganz eigenen Reiz.


An den riesigen Flüssen fühlt man sich schon mal verloren. Wenn ich so Bilder wie hier sehe, vermisse ich manchmal die Ruhr. Vielleicht haben die Rheinangler ja noch Tipps. Ansonsten muss ich zum feinen fischen die paar Stellen akzeptieren oder halt weitere Strecken in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Preisrahmen nennst, kann man etwas empfehlen oder du suchst dir erst selbst etwas raus und wir empfehlen anschließend etwas Anderes.....



Wenn es was brauchbares für 50€ gibt, gerne. Wenn es für 100€ spürbar mehr gibt, geht das auch. Noch viel mehr sollte es nicht sein. Irgendwann werden die Leistungssprünge zu klein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dafür gibt es schon ne schöne 5m(!) Bolo von Lineaffe:









						Lineaeffe Artistic Bolo beringte Stippe Bologneserute 4m 5m 6m 7m 8m 9m Teleskop  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Lineaeffe Artistic Bolo beringte Stippe Bologneserute 4m 5m 6m 7m 8m 9m Teleskop in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




oder diese etwas härtere:









						FF TORO BOLO hochwertige Bologneserute Rute leicht 5,00m 6,00m 7,00m 8,00m  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie FF TORO BOLO hochwertige Bologneserute Rute leicht 5,00m 6,00m 7,00m 8,00m in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## silverfish

Zum Barbenangeln im Rhein mit Futterkorb hab ich seinerzeit immer meine 150gr Brandungsrute benutzt. Da hab ich bei "Hifisch"
immer ne Kilotüte Maden und Caster geholt.
In der Sieg war es filigraner. Da reichten 25gr Birnenbleie oder Nymphen .


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in die Runde!

Ich nutzte die Regenpause heute Nachmittag für einen Ansitz im Garten.
Der Wasserstand war leicht erhöht und die Wassertemperatur beträgt aktuell um die 16 Grad. Ich versuchte es heute mal mit einer Wurm-Gouda Kombination. Den Wurm aufgrund des höheren Wasserstandes.
Die Barben hatten enorme Kraft. Vor allem die Schmälere. Ich war echt froh um meine doch recht stabile Combo.
John Wilson meinte mal in einem Video zum Döbelfischen, dass lilafarbene Flossen darauf hindeuten, dass der Fisch noch nie zuvor gefangen wurde. Woanders las ich mal, dass das von der Nahrung kommt. Nämlich von Bachflohkrebsen. Bei uns im Flüsschen gibt es tatsächlich viele davon. 




















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Petri zur wunderbaren Döbel- und Barbendublette Ti-it ! 



Ti-it schrieb:


> Die Barben hatten enorme Kraft. Vor allem die Schmälere.



Kann ich so bestätigen, dass die vermeintlichen "kleineren" Barben mächtig Dampf drauf haben. Der leicht erhöhte Wasserstand spielt den Fischen natürlich noch in die Karten, insbesondere wenn es erstmal stromab geht!

Tight lines


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Wieder mal so ein geniales Filmchen von Daniel Woolcott






und ein kleines Geschenk zur Bestellung von Drop Shot Bleien, die vielleicht interessant ist (hier geordert Köder-Ecke Tokyo Rig Angelblei):


----------



## Tikey0815

Erstmal Petri allen Fängern heute, ich überlege mir einen Shelter für herbstliche Kurzansitze zu besorgen, hab den Korum Pentalite im Sinn….da frag ich mich, wie ihr das so händelt, habt ihr einen? Und nutzt ihr den denn oft ?


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den wunderbaren Fängen im weiten Ükel-Land und danke für die schönen Berichte!

Ich bin etwas platt und nur ganz kurz: gestern und heute habe ich es jeweils am Vormittag am Fluß nebenan versucht - die Ergebnisse äußerst mager. Abgeschneidert hab ich nicht, aber es biß richtig schlecht. Das Wetter die nächsten Tage siehtr eher nach April aus - mal sehen, ob dennoch ein kurzer Gang zum Fluß nebenan drin ist.

Habt oder macht Euch ein schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## Dace

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ich überlege mir einen Shelter für herbstliche Kurzansitze zu besorgen



Ich benutze seit je her Shelter und besitze einige Shelter aus verschiedenen Zeitepochen, daher kann ich auch gute Vergleiche heranziehen.

Wichtige Kriterien sind z.B. Dichtigkeit, was heute eigentlich gegeben sein sollte, dann der Platz der zum Sitzen und für dein Gerät verbleibt, wie sitze ich darunter, habe ich noch gute Kopffreiheit, mit oder ohne Mittelstange, es sollte eine gute Standsicherheit da sein und  natürlich das Gewicht, um nur einige zu nennen.

Ich habe ein Shelter bei wirklich ganzen Angeltagen im Einsatz und nicht nur bei Regen sondern auch gegen Sonne, im Schatten ist es angenehmer auf Dauer.

Welches dann von welcher Firma zum Einsatz kommt, ist dann eine ganz persönliche Entscheidung denke ich, denn die Auswahl ist groß und die Preise gehen da auch auseinander. Ich habe da nie ein billiges gekauft, selbst mein ältestes aus Anfang der 80-ziger ist heute noch in Takt, da nannte man das noch "Brolli-Made" und war von Efgeeco, ist praktisch ein Dreieck mit nur einer Stange.

Aber heute kannst du da ja aus dem vollen schöpfen. Das von Korum macht so vom Bild und Beschreibung her auf mich einen guten Eindruck.


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Petri an Tikey0815 skyduck  und Ti-it 

Ti-it, sehr schöne Döbel und Barben, und auch eine sehr schöne Rute die mir sehr gut gefällt, als Rolle würde da sowas kleines Schwarzes mit Goldener Spule sehr gut dran aussehen wie zb. eine Daiwa SS 1600, Daiwa GS LTD 4000 oder die Daiwa GS BR LT 4000, und ich erwähne jetzt mal nicht die Shimano US 4000D BR die auch super passen würde, sonst wird mir wider Werbung vorgeworfen 


Ti-it schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418261
> Anhang anzeigen 418262
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


----------



## Thomas.

So, erst mal allen die es Heute zum Wasser zieht ein Dickes Petri im voraus.

Ich werde gleich auch zum Fluss da ich 3 Gastangler begleiten darf und versuchen werde das diese drei ausgezeichneten und sehr Sympathischen Angler einen Döbel der 50+ Klasse an die Leine bekommen, bei Gast Nr.1 Stippi68 sehe ich da 0 Problem Sie wird es auch ohne mein zutun schaffen, bei Gast Nr.2 Tricast könnte es auch klappen wenn ich mir mühe gebe, Gast Nr.3 naja wie heißt es doch so schön, Wunder gibt es immer wider (ich sollte auch mal über einen Stunt Döbel nachdenken), ach ja Gast Nr. 3 ist der ausgezeichnete rhinefisher  es sollte noch Gast Nr.4 erwähnt werden der aber Angesichts der anderen 3 Großartigen Anglern wohl ein wenig Mores bekommen hat, aber eine Glaubwürdige Entschuldigung parat hatte nicht aufzuschlagen wäre daci7 gewesen, wie die drei anderen bedaure ich es auch das er leider keine Zeit hat.
ich werde versuchen direkt von Ort aus zu berichten wenn ein Döbel einschlagen sollte, aber angesichts der schlechten Netzverbindung dort kann es leider auch erst heute Abend werden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Gast Nr.3 naja wie heißt es doch so schön, Wunder gibt es immer wider (ich sollte auch mal über einen Stunt Döbel nachdenken), ach ja Gast Nr. 3 ist der ausgezeichnete @rhinefisher


Gast Nr.3 wird dir heute zeigen, dass man Döbel durchaus mit Würmern fangen kann....


----------



## daci7

Gast Nummer vier überlegt immernoch, ob er nicht irgendwie mit seinen beiden kleinen Terriern doch noch aufschlägt.
Allerdings ...
- sind die total unerzogen
- sind nicht leinenführig
- verscheuchen alle Fische
- fressen die Köder auf
- können nicht schwimmen
- und laufen auf zwei Beinen ...

Und einer von beiden ist auch nicht ganz fit, was das Haupthindernis ist.
Der Große ist dazu verabredet und hat Schwimmen, also ist der auch raus. Und alleine geht leider nicht.
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Gast Nummer vier überlegt immernoch, ob er nicht irgendwie mit seinen beiden kleinen Terriern doch noch aufschlägt.
> Allerdings ...
> - sind die total unerzogen
> - sind nicht leinenführig
> - verscheuchen alle Fische
> - fressen die Köder auf
> - können nicht schwimmen
> - und laufen auf zwei Beinen ...


eigene Kinder kommen selten auf andere so sagt man    
mach dir mal kein Stress, was nicht geht geht nicht, sollte es doch klappen, ich habe Kindern gegenüber und ich weiß tatsächlich nicht warum so einen Beruhigenden unbeabsichtigten Einfluss, meine Frau sagt immer kein Wunder, guckt dich mal im Spiegel du Bulldogge die haben Panik


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Dann schau ich mich vielleicht wirklich besser bei den bolos um auch wenn mir das klassische Design mit korkgriff besser taugt.
> Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten oder gilt da dann Hauptsache die Länge stimmt und leicht?


Unabdingbar gebundene Ringe und damit viel weniger Gewicht bis nach vorne, wenn man die Rute beim Posenfischen die ganze Zeit in der Hand halten will.
Damit erwischt man automatisch neuere Produktionen mit leichteren Carbonrohren.
Die alten Teleruten mit den Hülsenringen sind noch gut zum Ansitzen, im Rollenhalter liegend, oder in kurz für Sonderfälle.

Dass Bolos keinen Korkgriff mitbringen, ist leider leider so. 
Habe ich schon ab 1990 erkannt, meine alten DAMs haben einen und die neuen bekommen gerade einen, dazu gibt es Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die Barben hatten enorme Kraft. Vor allem die Schmälere. Ich war echt froh um meine doch recht stabile Combo.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418259


Wunderbare Rute für den Zweck, sicher vom Blank her auch robust genug!
Fein gemacht und feine Bilders! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe gerade beim Aufräumen 5 Stück lange verschollene von dem Kaliber wiedergefunden, sollten eigentlich wg. zu weicher Spinfähigkeit weg, hatten sich vor Ort auf dem Flohmarkt aber eingeschlossen. 
Jetzt für genau solche Zwecke hochinteressant geworden. Zumal im Neubereich die "Carbon-Gicht" mit eben viel Reduzierungen und versteckten Einsparungen um geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> "Carbon-Gicht"


Klasse!


----------



## geomas

Immer wieder sehr beeindruckend, Deine „Garten-Strecken”, lieber Ti-it ! 
Die Flossenfärbungs-These ist sehr interessant. Bei der Gestaltung der MeFo-Rute hat Cormoran damals ja einen rausgehauen...


----------



## geomas

Hier ist und war richtiges Herbstwetter mit Regen und allem garstigen Zubehör, ein Zeitfenster am Abend habe ich deswegen nicht zum Angeln genutzt.
Dafür ist mir rätselhafter Weise die Hand auf die Maus gefallen und eine neue alte Rute im Zulauf...


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gast Nr.3 wird dir heute zeigen, dass man Döbel durchaus mit Würmern fangen kann....


Öhhm.... das lief dann doch etwas anders....
Als wir ankamen und Stippi68 und Tricast und Thomas. begrüßt hatten, konnten wir ein gutes Dutzend Fische ausmachen.
Dann begann für mich eine sehr spannende Angelei auf Sicht; ich konnte beobachten wie zwei Fische das von Thomas liebevoll vorbereitete Curry-Tulip nahmen und versemmelte beide Anschläge - danach war erstmal für 90 Minuten Sendepause... .
Als dann ein großer Döbel das Tulip aufnahm, mein Anhieb saß und der Fisch so 6-8m stromauf schwamm, riß mein Vorfach.
Selbst jetzt möchte ich noch platzen vor Ärger - flammneue 20er Stroft Fluo.
Trotzdem ein wahnsinnig spannendes Angeln, super nette Menschen und eine schöne Umgebung.
Einfach ein toller Tag!


----------



## seatrout61

Ist die Mefo-Rute von Cormoran die mit der Vollcarbon-Spitze? Die ist mir bereits am ersten Angeltag beim Drill eines Hornhechtes zerbrochen...


----------



## Niklas32

War heute bei richtigem sauwetter auch gute 2 Stunden am Wasser. Die beiden von mir bevorzugten Spots waren leider schon belegt. 
Hier gab es die ganze Zeit auf beiden Ruten nicht einen Zupfer.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die wunderschönen Fotos vom westlichen Döbel-Eldorado und für Deinen Bericht, lieber rhinefisher - so ein Mist, daß das Vorfach gerissen ist.
Schade, aber manchmal ist beim Angeln „eben der Wurm drin”...

Niklas32  - schade, aber im Moment ist auch hier das Beißverhalten seltsam.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Schade, aber manchmal ist beim Angeln „eben der Wurm drin”...


oder auch ganz viele Würmer so wie leider gestern, angeltechnisch war es für mich eine Katastrophe das meine weit angereisten Gäste ohne Döbel blieben, obwohl reichlich und auch sehr große vorhanden waren, aber kurz der reihe nach.

getroffen habe ich mich morgens um 8,30Uhr mit Stippi68 und Tricast am Döbelfluss, und da hat Heinz mich erst mal ein wenig geärgert in dem er mir ein paar Ruten unter der Nase gehalten hat die ich schon sehr lange haben möchte aber die man nicht mal eben findet bzw. angeboten bekommt, und wenn dann auch nicht gerade bezahlbar oder in dem zustand wie man es sich wünscht., neben ein paar Handgebauten Träumchen waren dann noch die wunderschöne Shimano Ultegra Match 390F und und und Die Rute die bei mir als *Nr.1* auf der muss ich will ich haben Wunschliste steht, eine Shimano Winkel Picker, Achtung! Lila Diaflash , aber schön das ich noch keine habe, sonst hätte ich ja nix mehr zu suchen und worauf ich mich freuen kann.

nach dem dann Heinz erstmal fertig war mich zu Quälen (ich glaube der hat das bewusst gemacht), habe ich Susanne erst mal den vielversprechendsten Platz zugewiesen, und Heinz, naja Rache ist Blutwurst, den Platz wo man nicht mal eben was rausholt, wo ich selber schon Wochen, Tage und Stunden verbracht habe ohne Zupfer.

kurz danach ist dann auch der gut rhinefisher mit Frauchen und Töle aufgeschlagen, nachdem sich dann erstmal ausgiebig Vorgestellt wurde hat rf, auch angefangen auf zubauen, ebenfalls an einer sehr vielversprechenden Stelle, die es aber wegen dem sehr niedrigen Wasserstand und dem sehr scharfen Steinen (Geröll) in sich hat, und Schnur und Vorfachmordend ist ohne das man es mitbekommt(erst wenn es zu spät ist).

Tricast hatte dann aber in meinem Beisein den ersten Fisch am Haken, einen kleinen Barsch, der dann leider aber kurz vor seinen Füssen von Esox vom Haken entfernt wurde, mal so eben im vorbei schwimmen ganz unspektakulär.

das Wetter hat leider nicht mitgespielt, Regen, Wind, ein wenig Sonne und wider Regen usw. und Kalt.
bis auf Heinz sind leider alle als Schneider vom Wasser gegangen, Heinz und Susanne sind etwas früher vor rf und mir vom Wasser zum Hotel.
ich habe mich dann mit rhinefisher zusammen zur der Stelle begeben wo vorher Susanne war, aber leider nix, und beim einpacken hat rf auch noch richtig den Ar... nass bekommen, ohne Vorwarnung kam auf einmal ein Wolkenbruch als ob es kein morgen gibt, ich stand schon am Auto und wollte gerade rf helfen den Rest seiner Klamotten zu tragen, war dann aber feige und bin ins Auto geflüchtet, aber Frau rf war gerade dabei den Schirm ins Auto zupacken als es anfing und dann Todesmutig mir dem Riesenteil wider in Richtung rf zu sprintet um ihren Mann zu retten(meine hätte mich absaufen lassen), das ganze dauerte nicht mal 2-3min hat aber gereicht um fr ungewollt zu Duschen.
danach haben wir uns wider mit Susanne und Heinz getroffen und sind dann erstmal Kaffee trinken gegangen.
angeltechnisch und Wettermäßig war es leider ein Reinfall, ABER dank 4 sehr, sehr Netter und sehr sehr Sympathischer Menschen einer meiner schönsten Schneider Tage wofür ich mich hier auch mal Herzlich bedanken möchte.

rhinefisher 





Stippi68 und Frau rhinefisher  und Töle
	

		
			
		

		
	






und der gute Tricast 





PS. Heinz hat mir auch mal kurz seine Rute mit Pin überlassen, hat sie dann leider mit Perücke widerbekommen  tolles Teil





PS. ich konnte nicht einschlafen weil ich mir Gedanken gemacht habe warum es mit den Döbeln nicht geklappt hat, jetzt weiß ich es.
Heinz hatte das Pech wirklich an einer sehr schweren Stelle zu stehen und selbst die Tolle Rute und Rolle konnten dort nichts richten.
rf, hatte 2 Top Shimano Rollen dabei aber Bisse versemmelt, naja ich sage mal nichts dazu
Susanne hatte eine Top Stelle eine mehr als Top Rute und ohne jeden Zweifel auch das können, aber es an meinem Döbelfluss mit einer Daiwa Ninja Rolle zu versuchen eine Döbel zu fangen ist mehr als Optimistisch, da lag es eindeutig an der Rolle  behaupte ich mal.

ach ja, und der liebe rhinefisher hat mir dann doch noch den Schlaf geraubt, er war der Meinung einen B-Fisch gesehen zuhaben, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob er mich auf dem Arm nehmen wollte oder es ernst gemeint hat


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da habt ihr ja einen super Tag erlebt(auch ohne Fisch).


----------



## Mescalero

Ein schöner Bericht Thomas. von einem offenbar gelungenen Treffen. Ich hätte euch natürlich ein paar dicke Fische von Herzen gegönnt aber es beruhigt auch ein bisschen zu lesen, dass die Leute, die sonst immer massenhaft kugelförmige Karpfen, 60er Döbel oder ganze Setzkescher voll mit Rotfederaugen rausholen, auch mal leer ausgehen.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

So, die Artistic Bolo in 5m ist bestellt.
Vielleicht kann ich dann nächstes Wochenende schon die ersten Bolo Fänge melden.

Danke für eure Beratung 

PS: Schnur zum trotting eher schwimmend und für laufpose am Teich eher sinkend?


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> oder auch ganz viele Würmer so wie leider gestern, angeltechnisch war es für mich eine Katastrophe das meine weit angereisten Gäste ohne Döbel blieben,


Deine unglaubliche Gastfreundschaft hat das mehr als Ausgeglichen... .
Und in meinem Fall war der Depp selbst schuld.. .
Normalerweise verharre ich ja in meiner "Desinvolture" und fische mit 10-20% meiner anglerischen Leidenschaft, gestern war ich bei 80%.
Soviel Angelspaß hatte ich schon ewig nichtmehr - ganz lieben Dank dafür.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> PS: Schnur zum trotting eher schwimmend und für laufpose am Teich eher sinkend?



Am Fluss ist schwimmende Schnur besser zB sowas https://www.kumpa-angelsport.de/angelschnur-ms-range-pro-float-line-300m

Am See ist sinkend besser.

Die meisten benutzen aber einfach normale Mono und fetten oder entfetten sie bei Bedarf.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> , er war der Meinung einen B-Fisch gesehen zuhaben,


Nun, früher hab ich ja oft stundenlang Döbel und Barben nebeneinander beobachtet.
Barben wirken von schräg hinten ganz anders als Döbel; man glaubt einen eingefallenen Bauch mit starken Bauch und Afterflossen zu sehen, und daran unterscheide ich am ehesten.
Zu 80% bin ich mir sicher gestern zwei mal einen B-Fisch gesehen zu haben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> rf, hatte 2 Top Shimano Rollen dabei aber Bisse versemmelt,


Das lag bloß an den billigen Ruten....


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am Fluss ist schwimmende Schnur besser zB sowas https://www.kumpa-angelsport.de/angelschnur-ms-range-pro-float-line-300m
> 
> Am See ist sinkend besser.
> 
> Die meisten benutzen aber einfach normale Mono und fetten oder entfetten sie bei Bedarf.



Als schwimmende für den Fluss nehm ich dann eine dünne geflochtene, die ich sowieso auf einer meiner Rollen habe, mit mono Spitze etwa so lang wie die max angeltiefe. Müsste ja genauso funktionieren, abgesehen von der fehlenden Dehnung. Aber 5m eher weiche rute und ca. 3m mono spitze sollten genug Puffer bieten denke ich?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nun, früher hab ich ja oft stundenlang Döbel und Barben nebeneinander beobachtet.
> Barben wirken von schräg hinten ganz anders als Döbel; man glaubt einen eingefallenen Bauch mit starken Bauch und Afterflossen zu sehen, und daran unterscheide ich am ehesten.
> Zu 80% bin ich mir sicher gestern zwei mal einen B-Fisch gesehen zu haben.


na dann werde ich mal die Augen aufhalten, es waren ja am Dienstag 2 Fische anwesend bei denen ich wenn ich sie nicht selber gesehen hätte ich es auch nicht glauben würde wenn es mir jemand erzählt hätte das sie dort sein sollen. 
ja der Fluss hat schon die eine oder andere große Überraschung gebracht


----------



## Dace

Schöne Berichte und Fotos Niklas32 , rhinefisher und Thomas.

Bedauerlich das eure Angelvorhaben nicht mit Fischen gekrönt wurden. 

Besonders für Thomas. natürlich, wenn solch ein Ükel-Treffen schon organisiert wurde. Aber ich denke die gute Laune habt ihr euch nicht verderben lassen, denn wie man lesen und sehen kann, war ja auch einiges an besonderem Gerät vorhanden. Und sogar eine Centrepin am Start, die Hardy Conquest!

Welche Köder habt ihr denn eigentlich auf die Dickköpfe am Haken gehabt Thomas. ? 

Und eins denke ich wird Thomas. jetzt umtreiben … war da was mit Sichtung B-Fisch … 


Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Jetzt, wo ich das lese, bedauere ich es natürlich noch mehr nicht gekommen zu sein... da hätte ich mit meiner selbstgebauten Käserollerrute mit Lacknasen und passender, quitschoranger Okuma Jaw voll reingepasst 
Bisher bin ich damit bei Thomas. noch ohne Platzverweis geblieben ... aber wenn andere zugucken bin ich mir garnicht so sicher, ob er weiterhin beide Augen zudrückt (oder besser zukneift  )

wir hatten gestern noch Kameradschaftsabend vom Verein mit großer Tombola - mir dröhnt immernoch der Schädel, es gießt aus Gießkannen ... und bei den Berichten hätte ich schon wieder richtig Bock ans Wasser zu gehn!
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Finke20

Moin liebe Ükels,

sehr schön Berichte habt Ihr da wieder geschrieben und diese dann mit noch schönen Bildern untermauert.

Besonders habe ich mich über die Berichte vom  kleine Ükel-Teffen  gefreut. Sehr schön Thomas. was du da organisiert hast.
Viele grüße auch an Stippi68 , Tricast und  rhinefisher .


----------



## silverfish

_Schöner Bericht von Euer Ükelsession.
Das mit den Fischen klappt beim nächsten Mal bestimmt.
Wie sagt eine Werbung. 
*Hauptsache Ihr habt Spass !*_


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Welche Köder habt ihr denn eigentlich auf die Dickköpfe am Haken gehabt @Thomas. ?


eigentlich von alles, Curry Tulip was eigentlich eine Bank ist, Made, Mais, Brot und einer hat es sogar mit Wurm versucht.
ganz kurz zur Organisation, es kam plötzlich und unerwartet, es war mehr spontan als organisiert, aber richtig Klasse.
wenn ich sowas geplant hätte dann zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt und mit mehr drum rum.
aber das kann man ja mal für Nächstes Jahr mal im Auge halten mal einen ganzen Tag hier am Fluss mit vielen netten Menschen aus der nahen Umgebung (so 200-300km  ) einen Döbel Tag zu veranstalten.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Und eins denke ich wird @Thomas. jetzt umtreiben … war da was mit Sichtung B-Fisch …


wenn der mich verarscht hat, dann ja dann, muss ich mir noch eine Gemeinheit einfallen lassen 
aber ich werde die nächste zeit noch öfter nur gucken gehen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn der mich verarscht hat, dann ja dann, muss ich mir noch eine Gemeinheit einfallen lassen


Nicht so einfach, ich bin nicht Finke20 , mir drehste soetwas wie "Die Mechanische" nicht an...
Denk mal nach; wo R-Fische sind, können bei uns B-Fische doch garnicht weit sein... .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein wahnsinnig spannendes Angeln, super nette Menschen und eine schöne Umgebung.
> Einfach ein toller Tag!


Das ist doch das wichtigste! 

So ein bischen  könnte ich jetzt sagen, die Pleiten und Verluste sind auch was besonderes,
denn wenn es so richtig schief geht, dann erinnert man sich sehr lange bis lebenslang daran!
Und das ist ja was wunderfeines ....

Wie beispielsweise 7 Zwerge Oberzwerg Heinz Hoenig "in jener Nacht", das  bleibt unvergesslich!


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> die Pleiten und Verluste sind auch was besonderes,


Man lernt zumindest; meine erstklassige 20gr Eurostar- oder core Picker war zwar supi für die Präsentation mit dem 8gr Blei, hatte dem Fisch aber nichts entgegenzusetzten.. .
Und wenn ich die Bißerkennung ohnehin über den Schnurbogen mache, brauche ich keine sensible Spitze, sondern kann was nehmen das etwas mehr Bumms hat.
Meine gestrige Rutenwahl war eher suboptimal.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ich wüßte da ja was, 
eine in der Spitze kräftige Meforute mit 1 1/4 bis 1 1/2 oz,
du hast doch gerade eine schöne neue gekauft gehabt!


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Super-Bericht, Thomas. und schade, daß es bei einem fast-Barsch blieb. 
Aber natürlich gut zu lesen, daß Ihr alle einen guten Tag am Wasser hattet. Wetter hin, Beißflaute her.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> du hast doch gerade eine schöne neue gekauft gehabt!


Lag sogar im Auto - ich bin halt faul.....


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde und Petri Heil an alle Fänger,
schade das es beim Mini Ükeltreffen kaum Fisch gab hört sich aber trotzdem nach einem gelungenen Treffen an.

Bei mir gibt es Fischtechnisch nichts zu vermelden mangels Zeit war ich nicht los, dafür habe ich Tacklemäßig ein wenig ergänzt 2 Shimano Aero GT 6010 sind bei mir eingezogen und wurden gleich mit den Cormoran Blackstar verheiratet 

hier sind die beiden mit Ersatzspulen






nochmal von der anderen Seite






da mir die Doppelkurbel nicht gefällt (der Sinn einer Doppelkurbel erschließt sich mir nicht) habe ich von meinen anderen Shimanos die Kurbeln umgeschraubt






und noch mal im Vergleich






nu heißt es neue Schnur besorgen und dann einfischen mal sehen wann das klappt



Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Glückwunsch zu den Rollen Astacus74 Frank. 

Du hast ja da die Black Star Pro wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben die beiden 2 lbs ?


----------



## glgl

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde und Petri Heil an alle Fänger,
> schade das es beim Mini Ükeltreffen kaum Fisch gab hört sich aber trotzdem nach einem gelungenen Treffen an.
> 
> Bei mir gibt es Fischtechnisch nichts zu vermelden mangels Zeit war ich nicht los, dafür habe ich Tacklemäßig ein wenig ergänzt 2 Shimano Aero GT 6010 sind bei mir eingezogen und wurden gleich mit den Cormoran Blackstar verheiratet
> 
> hier sind die beiden mit Ersatzspulen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418528
> 
> 
> nochmal von der anderen Seite
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418527
> 
> 
> da mir die Doppelkurbel nicht gefällt (der Sinn einer Doppelkurbel erschließt sich mir nicht) habe ich von meinen anderen Shimanos die Kurbeln umgeschraubt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418525
> 
> 
> und noch mal im Vergleich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418524
> 
> 
> nu heißt es neue Schnur besorgen und dann einfischen mal sehen wann das klappt
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Sehr schöne Rollen… die fand ich schon damals toll als sie rauskamen…. Habe dann aber nie eine gekauft….
Und die Kurbel zu tauschen…. Clever. Gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Thomas.

erst gab es hier im Ükel nur Rutenschänder, jetzt kommen noch Rollenschänder hinzu    naja was soll ich noch dazu sagen, Deutschland geht Angeltechnisch den Bach runter


----------



## Thomas.

so ich war heute morgen am Fluss da es mir ja keine ruhe gelassen hat warum es Samstag so schlecht lief, aber es sah wider ganz anders aus, mehr Wasser und Strömung und viel Klarer und Tolles Wetter, Döbel waren da aber nicht an den Üblichen Plätzen, habe dann erst mal den Platz für ne halbe Stunde von rhinefisher beackert, die vorhandenen Döbel zeigten keinerlei Interesse, danach zu Stippi68 Platz, da waren keine vorhanden, und dann zur Stelle wo Tricast war, dort auch nix, also habe ich dort das Gastgeschenk von rhinefisher einen Wobbler ausprobiert, und so nach dem 3-4 Wurf stand da jemand hinter mir, den ich nicht kommen gehört hatte und schon gar nicht erwartet hätte, der gut Tricast stand auf einmal da, nach dem wir uns gestern ja schon verabschiedet hatten, dachte ich die zwei wären schon Zuhause. Kurz danach war auch Susanne da und wir haben gemeinsam noch ca. Stündchen nix gefangen, aber ich habe mich sehr gefreut.
jetzt sind sie auf dem Weg nach Hause.











ich weiß jetzt auch warum Heinz am Samstag nix gefangen hat, ganz schlimmer Fehler der mir heute leider erst aufgefallen ist,
wie kann man an einer Shimano Diaflash einer der schönsten Ruten von Welt und die schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat eine Neue Ryobi dranschrauben, ich sach dann mal selber schuld und kein Mitleid mit.
ich habe Beweisbilder gemacht. (mit diesen könnte Susanne ihn entmündigen lassen)





PS. die Ryobi als solche ist dafür das es keine Shimano ist nicht schlecht und gefiel mir sogar (aber die gehört nicht an einer DF)


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Döbel waren da aber nicht an den Üblichen Plätzen



Sei ehrlich Thomas. , du wolltest das Geheimnis um den B-Fisch lüften und wurdest eiskalt erwischt 

Spaß beiseite, das sieht eigentlich super aus, "Ziehwetter" würde ich sagen. Aber so kann man sich täuschen. Schade das es nichts beißen wollte.

Wer sind denn da die beiden netten Herren da am Wehrgeländer ...


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Stippi68 , Thomas. und Tricast ! Ach ihr habt gar nichts gefangen? Egal, das ist sowieso nicht das Wichtigste. 

Unser Bach hat ebenfalls sein Antlitz gewechselt, innerhalb von wenigen Tagen ist aus dem traurigen Rinnsal ohne Strömung (stellenweise haben die Karpfen oben rausgeschaut wie bei "Der weiße Hai") ein reißender Strom geworden. Gut, das war jetzt übertrieben. Aber es gibt wieder deutlich Strömung, der Pegel hat sich locker verdoppelt und die Wassertemperatur ist im Keller.

Viel Zeit zum Anfüttern, Montage knüpfen und Aufbauen hatte ich nicht zur Verfügung also habe ich flugs das Fliegenzeug geschnappt. 
Erster Wurf, die Fliege berührt geradeso die Wasseroberfläche und zack, kleines Döbelchen. Ich dachte, so etwas gibt es nur bei den Youtube-Anglern. Danach passierte aber nichts mehr und ich habe die Stelle/den Spot/den Swim gewechselt. Unterdessen gab es einen heftigen Regenguss und flutete die Außentasche der Angeltasche - Reißverschluss vergessen zu schließen! Zigsrettenpapier abgesoffen, Laune im Keller, zumal meine Turnschuhe ebenfalls durchweicht und die Füße nass waren. Da nützt die tollste Regenkluft nichts, das ist so als würde man mit einem Landrover in die Wüste fahren, hätte aber Sommerreifen vom Golf drauf.

Nach einigem Hin und Her erbarmte sich noch eine schöne Plötze und danach bin ich heim und liege jetzt in der Badewanne und lecke meine Wunden...


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zigsrettenpapier abgesoffen,


Noch viel lernen Du mußt junger Held.....


----------



## Mescalero

Stimmt, leider ist die Zeit knapp. 

The end is near!


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt, leider ist die Zeit knapp.
> 
> The end is near!


Dann gibts ja bald wieder Plätzchen


----------



## rhinefisher

Heute halte ich das aus, aber bis vor wenigen Jahren hätte ein solcher Verlust zum sofortigen Abbruch der Veranstaltung geführt.
Wasserdicht verpackte Rauchutensilien sind wichtig..


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Wer sind denn da die beiden netten Herren da am Wehrgeländer ...


Ha, sehe ich jetzt erst.
Tatsächlich das übliche Gesindel, Holländer  aber 2 nette, links ist Rentner und jeden Tag da, berichtet mir immer brav was los war und welche Fischer er gesehen hat wenn ich nicht da war, der andere ein Vereinskollege


----------



## Professor Tinca

Was für'n Mistwetter heute.
Ich wollte eigentlich nochmal nach Döbeln gucken aber laufend regnete, gewitterte oder hagelte es.
Hab dann in den Regenpausen ein bissl gestippt und ein paar hübsche Nanos geangelt.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Prof!

Mich würde aber schon mal interessieren, woher die Knallerfarbe kommt. Unsere Rotfedern haben maximal einen Hauch von Orange im Auge, deine haben rote Augen! Die Flossen sowieso...

Der Finke postet doch auch so bunte Fische. Liegt das am Futter? Vermutlich nicht, das dürfte sich regional nicht so stark unterscheiden. Sind es einfach unterschiedliche Populationen? Das halte ich für wahrscheinlicher. 

In meiner Aquarienzeit habe ich u.a. Killifische gezüchtet. Bei der Weitergabe von Fischen oder Laich wird peinlichst darauf geachtet, die Populationen unterschiedlicher Fundorte keinesfalls zu mischen. Teilweise unterscheiden die sich so stark, dass man sie fast für eigene Unterarten halten könnte. 

Vielleicht ist das auch bei Döbel und Rotfeder so.


----------



## rhinefisher

Diese Farben.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke und Petri Heil allen die sonst noch draußen waren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mich würde aber schon mal interessieren, woher die Knallerfarbe kommt.



Die kommen von da wo die Sonne aufgeht.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die kommen von da wo die Sonne aufgeht.


Da kommen ja auch die Knaller her


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 

Du hattest nach der Balzer Magna Silver Match gefragt, hier mal zwei Fotos von der Rute + Rolle













Die Matchrute, es war meine erste Match, hatte ich mir mühsam abgespart und kostete damals trotz Reduzierung glaube ich an die 100 DM ??? genau kann ich es leider nicht mehr sagen. Normalerweise gehört an diese Rute eine DAM LTi Microlite und nicht die VSi 420 jedoch ist die ebenso passen wie die kleine Microlite.

Letztens hatte ich es schon angekündigt, eine weitere Black Star Classic fand den weg zu mir. Der Preis war schon sehr verlockend jedoch muss daran noch einiges gemacht werden. Die Gummis über den Kork fehlen, der Kork muss ausgebessert und unten aufgeklebt werden da er Hohl ist. Alles Kleinigkeiten was im Winter gemacht wird und für nächste Saison ist sie wider am Start, hier gibts natürlich auch noch Fotos.











Mit ihren 2lbs kommt sie mir jedoch etwas Steifer vor wie meine DAM Twin Carbo Carp mit 2 1/4 lbs, einen richtigen Vergleich wird man dann am Wasser sehen. Zumindest hab ich jetzt noch eine schöne klassische Karpfenrute der 90er Jahre.


----------



## silverfish

Wollte heute auf die Frustnachricht mal kurz an den kleinen Kanal . Hatte nur die 5m Stippe von Fladen aufgerüstet. Maden, Teig und Mais. Schon als ich aus der Haustür kam ,die ersten Tropfen . Wieder rein ,andere Jacke und hohe Gummistiefel an. Da gings los erst fette Tropfen dann 15 min Hagel. Danach noch Regen. Auf der Hauptstrasse hätteste Wildwasserkajak fahren können.
Lieber zurück. Ofen nachgelegt, einmal Möhreneintopf und einmal Linsen  . Dazu Thüringer.
Meine Linsen  noch mit Sauerkraut  gepimpt.
Bilder folgen um Kochthread.
Hoffentlich klappts morgen.


----------



## Thomas.

silverfish schrieb:


> Wollte heute auf die Frustnachricht mal kurz an den kleinen Kanal . Hatte nur die 5m Stippe von Fladen aufgerüstet. Maden, Teig und Mais. Schon als ich aus der Haustür kam ,die ersten Tropfen . Wieder rein ,andere Jacke und hohe Gummistiefel an. Da gings los erst fette Tropfen dann 15 min Hagel. Danach noch Regen. Auf der Hauptstrasse hätteste Wildwasserkajak fahren können.
> Lieber zurück. Ofen nachgelegt,



Du Pussy, hauptberuflich Raubfischangler wa


----------



## silverfish

Wat quakt denn son Brollischläfer ?


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt muß ich erst einmal das Geschreibsel von Thomas richtig stellen. Ich war der einzige der überhaupt etwas gefangen hat, nämlich ein kleines Rotauge von vielleicht 10 cm das sich den 10 er Haken mit 6 Maden reingewürgt hat und wenn ich es nicht von dem Haken befreit hätte, dann wäre es daran sicherlich erstickt. Und wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, dann liegt das woran?? Bestimmt an der Kombi Diaflash/Ryobi oder an der Daiwa Ninja. Aber woran liegt es, wenn einer selbst von Shimanski das Käppi aufhat, Shimanski Unterwäsche trägt, Shimanski Rute und Rolle und dann trotzdem nichts fängt?????  
Aber das ist alles nur Beiwerk und Sekundär: Es war ein wunderschönes Wochenende und wir sind Thomas so dankbar für die gemeinsame Zeit und die Gespräche über wichtige Themen wie Ruten/Rollen Kombinationen. Und rheinfischer nebst Gattin und Therapiehund durften wir auch kennenlernen, vielen Dank noch einmal für Euer Kommen.

Liebe Grüße aus Hoope von
Susanne und Heinz


----------



## seatrout61

Nachdem ich wegen Anfütterverbot auf ein anderes Vereinsgewässer ausweichen musste, wo ich -wie immer- Schneider blieb, durfte ich heute wieder an mein Hausgewässer und Stammplatz.

Es waren zwar Gewitter angesagt...aber die Sonne schien...also los. Das Gewitter zog an mir vorbei...zwischendurch gab es einen Hagel- und später einen Regenschauer...die ich unterm Schirm gut überstand. 

Leider war der Platz in den 3-4 Wochen Abstinenz sehr zugemüllt...mit typischen Anglermüll...Knicklichter- + Vorfächertütchen, Wurmdosen, Plastikflaschen, Dosen etc. ...sh. Bild....habe dann erst einmal aufgeräumt und für Ordnung gesorgt.






Geangelt habe ich wie immer...2x Methodfeeder mit bunten Popup...1x Futterkorb mit Schneemann.

Gefangen habe ich diesmal 1 kleinen Karpfen von  46cm und 1,6kg auf 16mm gelben Popup, der (als 1. entnommener Fisch in 2022) Bekanntschaft mit meinem Räucherofen machen wird.


----------



## Astacus74

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für'n Mistwetter heute.
> Ich wollte eigentlich nochmal nach Döbeln gucken aber laufend regnete, gewitterte oder hagelte es.
> Hab dann in den Regenpausen ein bissl gestippt und ein paar hübsche Nanos geangelt.



Petri Heil zu deinen Bilderbuchfischen 



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Du hast ja da die Black Star Pro wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben die beiden 2 lbs ?



Ne etwas mehr 2 1/4 lbs



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Du hattest nach der Balzer Magna Silver Match gefragt, hier mal zwei Fotos von der Rute + Rolle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Matchrute, es war meine erste Match, hatte ich mir mühsam abgespart und kostete damals trotz Reduzierung glaube ich an die 100 DM ??? genau kann ich es leider nicht mehr sagen. Normalerweise gehört an diese Rute eine DAM LTi Microlite und nicht die VSi 420 jedoch ist die ebenso passen wie die kleine Microlite.



Na das ist ja eine schöne Kombo, ich sag ja Matchrute ist Matchrute schön mit der Pose  



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Letztens hatte ich es schon angekündigt, eine weitere Black Star Classic fand den weg zu mir. Der Preis war schon sehr verlockend jedoch muss daran noch einiges gemacht werden. Die Gummis über den Kork fehlen, der Kork muss ausgebessert und unten aufgeklebt werden da er Hohl ist. Alles Kleinigkeiten was im Winter gemacht wird und für nächste Saison ist sie wider am Start, hier gibts natürlich auch noch Fotos.



war die nicht letztens bei den Kleinanzeigen drin hatte ich auch schon im Blick, gefiel mir auch war aber nur Abholung oder liege ich da falsch??



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Leider war der Platz in den 3-4 Wochen Abstinenz sehr zugemüllt...mit typischen Anglermüll...Knicklichter- + Vorfächertütchen, Wurmdosen, Plastikflaschen, Dosen etc. ...sh. Bild....habe dann erst einmal aufgeräumt und für Ordnung gesorgt.



und das schlimmste auch noch Anglermüll, was ist so schlimm dran ne leere Wurmdose wieder mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

Petri zum Spiegler schöner kleiner Kämpfer.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Schön, daß Ihr noch ne Extrarunde gedreht habt, Stippi68 , Tricast und Thomas. !
Ich bin ja sehr gespannt, ob sich im Döbel-Idyll tatsächlich ein B-Fisch breitgemacht hat.

Danke für den Bericht, seatrout61  und Petri zum Spiegler! Der Kescher hat sicherlich schon den einen oder anderen Fischkontakt gehabt...

Schade ums Zigarettenpapier, Mescalero - auch nach über drei Tobaccofreien Jahren geht mir solch Unheil immer noch nahe.

Sehr schöne „Youngtimer-Ruten” hast Du da im Einsatz, lieber dawurzelsepp !


Pardon, ich hab die farbenfrohen Nanos aus dem „Nahen Osten” unterschlagen - Petri heil zu Plötz, Rotfeder und Ukelei, lieber Proff!!


----------



## geomas

Morgen klappts bei mir vielleicht mal wieder mit ner kleinen Angelsession. War ziemlich stressig die letzten Tage.
Immerhin kam ein neues Mikado-Spiel:





Größtenteils Drennan Visi-Wags, dazu Preston Dura-Wags und ein paar Giant Crystals
Bei den klassischen Wagglern nervte mich abplatzende Farbe und derlei Unbill.​
Und noch mal was ganz anderes: *der Ükel wird am kommenden Montag 5 Jahre alt*.
Und ist sicher einer, wenn nicht gar DER am stärksten frequentierte Angelforen-Threads Deutschlands oder Europas.
Fantastic Fishing macht sich ja leider rar, warum auch immer. Dennoch dachte ich, wir könnten Chris als Ur- und Überükel vielleicht einen Gruß senden.
Für Ideen zur praktischen Ausgestaltung bin ich offen, wir könnten auch eine „Unterhaltung” dafür ins Leben rufen.


----------



## Dace

Petri Professor Tinca zu dem herrlich bunten Fang!

Petri seatrout61 zum kugeligen Karpfen. Das mit dem Müll ist echt eine Sauerei, manche Angler lernen es nie und bringen gerade heute uns Angler nur Ärger ein.

Petri Mescalero zu Döbel und Plötz! Das mit dem Zigarettenpapier kenne ich auch noch aus meiner "dampfenden Zeit", so etwas kommt immer gar nicht gut ….

Da hast du dir eine interessante Posensammlung angeschafft, ich wünsche dir viel Freude damit und ein paar dicke Fische geomas.
Das mit der abplatzenden Farbe kann ich nachvollziehen, ist auch nicht mein Ding. Wenn feine Risse vorhanden sind, ist das noch ärgerlicher, da gibt es dann Probleme mit der Bebleiung und du weißt erst gar nicht warum, da die Pose Wasser zieht.


Eigentlich sah es nicht danach aus, dass ich gestern noch ans Flüsschen kam. Aber genau zur Angelzeit hörte der Regen auf und es wurde noch ein schöner Abend.






Der Wasserstand war wieder leicht erhöht, das Wasser leicht getrübt. Die Wassertemperatur geht aber im Moment stetig zurück und das ist nicht gut. Von letzter Woche Mittwoch bis heute sind es immerhin 3 Grad weniger.

Dementsprechend gestaltete sich auch das Angeln, es wurde wieder eine zähe Angelegenheit. Erst hatte ich einen kuriosen Biss. Die Rutenspitze wurde ruckartig nach vorne gezogen, gerade als ich anschlagen wollte, schnellte die Rutenspitze zurück und blieb ganz ruhig gerade stehen. Ich wartete noch etwas, holte dann aber ein - da war nichts einzuholen, mein Vorfach samt Blei war weg!? Keine Ahnung, was da wohl passiert war. Wahrscheinlich hat sich wieder Karl die Wollhandkrabbe am Köder versucht und sich in das Vorfach eingedreht …

Egal, alles neu und raus damit. Kurze Zeit später dann der Biss, leichtes Zittern der Rutenspitze und dann ging auch schon der Freilauf, Anschlag, weiter ging die Reise flussabwärts. Es dauerte bei der dem Hochwasser und der harten Strömung, bis der Fisch im Unterfangkescher war, Barbe 73 cm.






Das war es dann für den Abend, kein Zupf, keine Barbe zeigte mehr Interesse an meinem Köder.

Es zeigte sich noch ein schöner Sternenhimmel auf dem Heimweg … alles Barbensterne 







Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ....war die nicht letztens bei den Kleinanzeigen drin hatte ich auch schon im Blick, gefiel mir auch war aber nur Abholung oder liege ich da falsch??



Das ist richtig, war bei mir quasi um die Ecke, keine 20 km zu fahren und für diesen Preis hänge ich jetzt gerne nochmal 5 Stunden Arbeit rein. Es war für mich quasi ein Schnäppchen  Im Winter werde ich zudem die Shimano Perfektion Match vom Recyclinghof machen, das wird sicher auch ne klasse Rute trotz gebrochener Spitze. Die Perfektion wird jedoch mein Vater bekommen zumindest hat er schon Bedarf angemeldet. Eine endlos Baumaßnahme hab ich ebenfalls immernoch in der Planung, eine DAM 6m Match wo ich ein passendes Handteil brauche da bin ich immernoch auf der Suche danach. Es ist nicht immer einfach für so ältere Ruten ein passendes Handteil zu bekommen.

geomas 
Schönes Micado aba Kunststoff ? Du brauchst unbedingt noch Federkiele 

Dace 
Petri zur Barbe und den wunderschönen Abend am Wasser.


----------



## Thomas.

silverfish schrieb:


> Wat quakt denn son Brollischläfer ?


ich habe noch nie eine Liege besessen und auch kein Brolli wo diese drunter passen würde, geschweige genächtigt.
bei dem von dir beschrieben Wetter sitze ich noch mit String Badehose und Weißen Tennissocken am Wasser


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> String Badehose und Weißen Tennissocken am Wasser


Oh...  
Darf ich zusehen....
Bitte bitte bitte......


----------



## silverfish

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe noch nie eine Liege besessen und auch kein Brolli wo diese drunter passen würde, geschweige genächtigt.
> bei dem von dir beschrieben Wetter sitze ich noch mit String Badehose und Weißen Tennissocken am Wasser


 Ich weiss. Letzte WE hat jemand n Schnappschuss von Dir gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418576
> 
> 
> Die Matchrute, es war meine erste Match, hatte ich mir mühsam abgespart und kostete damals trotz Reduzierung glaube ich an die 100 DM ??? genau kann ich es leider nicht mehr sagen.


Sicher als lange Match noch teurer gewesen, ich habe 1999 für Reste der kleineren Universal noch 140 DM gezahlt.

Tolle fast unscheinbare Ruten jedenfalls, das Carbon ist schon so gut gemacht, dass es zeitlos gefällt.


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Letztens hatte ich es schon angekündigt, eine weitere Black Star Classic fand den weg zu mir.



Passend dazu habe ich gerade im Angelkeller den Sticker des Friedfischteams aus der Zeit unserer Liaison mit Cormoran gefunden ...









Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Morgen geht's endlich mal wieder an den Rhein feedern! Man hab ich Bock! Und mir ist heute eine "Geheimwaffe" für die B-Fische über den Weg, bzw in den Korb, gelaufen. Näheres später, wenn ich mein Gerödel packe 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Drillsucht69

daci7 schrieb:


> Morgen geht's endlich mal wieder an den Rhein feedern! Man hab ich Bock! Und mir ist heute eine "Geheimwaffe" für die B-Fische über den Weg, bzw in den Korb, gelaufen. Näheres später, wenn ich mein Gerödel packe
> Groetjes
> David


Bin morgen auch am Start   …


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg und Spaß am Rhein, lieber daci7 !

Ein herzliches Petri an das Barbenfließ, lieber Dace - die Konstanz, mit der Du die Bartelträgerinnen auf die Matte legst, ist schon sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## geomas

Sohoho,
also heute hat es doch noch geklappt mit einer kurzen Angelsession. Wieder am Fluß nebenan - aus praktischen Beweggründen, geht fix und billig und ökologisch. Und der super Parkplatz ist auch verteidigt, wann man den Karren nicht bewegt ;-)






Versucht habe ich es an einer übersichtlichen Stelle, die erfahrungsgemäß neben einigen üblen Hängerquellen auch eine bunte Mischung an Cypriniden beherbergt. Als Rute für die kurze Distanz hatte ich die 8'6 ft Quivertip dabei, für die weitere Distanz die alte Drennan Medium Feeder. Gefüttert lose mit Mais und Pellets. Es tat sich anfangs nichts, absolut gar nichts.





Viel Spaß machte erneut das Hantieren mit dem so halbwegs historischen Gerät.

Nach ner knappen Stunde kam an der langen Rute der erste Fisch, ein Mini-Plötz und dann ging es plötzlich ganz fix: an der kurzen Rute gab es Biß auf Biß, oft wurde der Köder direkt nach dem ersten Wasserkontakt genommen, also noch im Absinken. Zunächst fing ich ausschließlich blitzsaubere Plötz, es kamen noch ein besserer Ukelei, und eine muntere Rotfeder sowie später viele quirlige Güsterchen hinzu.
Der beste Fisch steig leider aus - war kein Riese, aber sicher deutlich größer als die anderen Fänge.

Mit Abstand am besten biß es auf Breadpunch, Made/Caster lief nicht so gut, Mais lag auch länger als die Sandwichtoast-Scheibchen.





Die feine Spitze der Kurzdistanz-Rute zeigte wesentlich öfter Bisse an als die Tip der entfernter ausgebrachten Rute.

Waren das schöne Stunden am Wasser, ich mochte gar nicht zusammenpacken, aber die Pflicht rief und übertönte sogar die Rufe der ziehenden Kraniche hoch oben am Himmel.

Schon morgen öffnet sich am Nachmittag/Abend vermutlich ein weiteres Angelzeit-Fenster.


----------



## daci7

Aaaaalso ... Kinder im Bett, Serie mit Frauchen geguckt - Frauchen im Bett, ab ins Labor  in die Futterküche.
Ich hab mal auf die Schnelle ein paar Liter Futter für Morgen zusammengemischt. Normalerweise Fische ich lieber dunklere Futter, aber das Futter ist dran zum Test - 2/3 grober Brassenmix (süß), 1/3 Pelletcrush, richtig ordentlich Knoblauchpulver - eventuell werd ich Morgen noch nachdunkeln und beschweren mit Lehm und an der Bindubg feilen - je nachdem wie der Mix über Nacht quillt und morgen klebt. Dazu werde ich reichlich 3mm Pellets und einen Liter Maden reichen, sowie noch rote, sinkende Partikel ins Futter mischen. 








Als Köder werde ich diverse Wafter, Maden sowie etwas Neues aus dem Shop meines Vertrauens ins Feld führen: rote Riesenglibber-Gummi-Larven mit richtig ordentlichem Käsearoma. 








Alternativ schneide ich mir noch ein paar Brocken Gouda ab 
Die Kiddies kränkeln und die Frau ebenso - drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich nicht alles umsonst mische und nachher wieder wegfrieren darf ...
Groetjes
David


----------



## Astacus74

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, war bei mir quasi um die Ecke, keine 20 km zu fahren und für diesen Preis hänge ich jetzt gerne nochmal 5 Stunden Arbeit rein.



Na dann Glückwunsch, der Preis war wirklich gut, er wollte aber nicht versenden naja da wird sich schon noch was finden lassen, hab da auch schon was in Beobachtung hadere aber mit mir.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Im Winter werde ich zudem die Shimano Perfektion Match vom Recyclinghof machen, das wird sicher auch ne klasse Rute trotz gebrochener Spitze. Die Perfektion wird jedoch mein Vater bekommen zumindest hat er schon Bedarf angemeldet. Eine endlos Baumaßnahme hab ich ebenfalls immernoch in der Planung, eine DAM 6m Match wo ich ein passendes Handteil brauche da bin ich immernoch auf der Suche danach. Es ist nicht immer einfach für so ältere Ruten ein passendes Handteil zu bekommen.



Dann wird ja im Winter keine Langeweile aufkommen.



geomas schrieb:


> Waren das schöne Stunden am Wasser, ich mochte gar nicht zusammenpacken, aber die Pflicht rief und übertönte sogar die Rufe der ziehenden Kraniche hoch oben am Himmel.
> 
> Schon morgen öffnet sich am Nachmittag/Abend vermutlich ein weiteres Angelzeit-Fenster.



Petri Heil zu der bunten Mischung und Daumen gedrückt das du morgen was rauzuppelst. 


Dace schrieb:


> Die Rutenspitze wurde ruckartig nach vorne gezogen, gerade als ich anschlagen wollte, schnellte die Rutenspitze zurück und blieb ganz ruhig gerade stehen. Ich wartete noch etwas, holte dann aber ein - da war nichts einzuholen, mein Vorfach samt Blei war weg!? Keine Ahnung, was da wohl passiert war. Wahrscheinlich hat sich wieder Karl die Wollhandkrabbe am Köder versucht und sich in das Vorfach eingedreht …
> 
> Egal, alles neu und raus damit. Kurze Zeit später dann der Biss, leichtes Zittern der Rutenspitze und dann ging auch schon der Freilauf, Anschlag, weiter ging die Reise flussabwärts. Es dauerte bei der dem Hochwasser und der harten Strömung, bis der Fisch im Unterfangkescher war, Barbe 73 cm.



Petri Heil zu deiner Barbe, ich zieh meinen Hut, so konstant wie du deine Fische fängst, Respekt du kennst dein Flüßchen perfekt.

Dein erster "Biss" hört sich sehr nach Wolli an kenn in nur zu gut, erst wird die Spitze langsam aber stetig rum gezogen und dann schnellt sie wieder zurück, meist vertüddeln sie sich in der Schnur und kneifen sie dann durch , ich weiß garnicht genau beim Karpfenfischen haben die Tierchen mir schon mal rund 70m Schnur gekappt.



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Kiddies kränkeln und die Frau ebenso - drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich nicht alles umsonst mische und nachher wieder wegfrieren darf ...



Ich will mal hoffen das du loskommst, ich drücke dir die Daumen und freue mich auf deinen Bericht.


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch, der Preis war wirklich gut, er wollte aber nicht versenden naja da wird sich schon noch was finden lassen, hab da auch schon was in Beobachtung hadere aber mit mir.
> 
> Dann wird ja im Winter keine Langeweile aufkommen.



Der Preis war für den Zustand schon gut doch ich muss hald noch Arbeit reinstecken um sie so zu haben wie ich sie gerne will. Ein hohler Kork z.B. würde mir irgendwann mal ausbrechen und so etwas mag ich einfach nicht. Der Winter wird lang und kalt, mit Heizkörper neben meiner Werkbank schön mollig warm  

Dace 
Ein Traum dieser Aufnäher den solltest du dir auf jedenfall gut aufheben. Ich selber habe auch noch einen runden Aufnäher von Cormoran aus dieser Zeit in schwarz und gold.

geomas 
Schöne Rute mit einer Vollglasspitze 
Semmel, Flocke, Kruste oder Toastscheiben sind immer ein Allroundköder den man immer am Wasser dabei haben sollte.


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Aaaaalso ... Kinder im Bett, Serie mit Frauchen geguckt - Frauchen im Bett, ab ins Labor  in die Futterküche.
> Ich hab mal auf die Schnelle ein paar Liter Futter für Morgen zusammengemischt. Normalerweise Fische ich lieber dunklere Futter, aber das Futter ist dran zum Test - 2/3 grober Brassenmix (süß), 1/3 Pelletcrush, richtig ordentlich Knoblauchpulver - eventuell werd ich Morgen noch nachdunkeln und beschweren mit Lehm und an der Bindubg feilen - je nachdem wie der Mix über Nacht quillt und morgen klebt. Dazu werde ich reichlich 3mm Pellets und einen Liter Maden reichen, sowie noch rote, sinkende Partikel ins Futter mischen.
> Anhang anzeigen 418704
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418705
> 
> Als Köder werde ich diverse Wafter, Maden sowie etwas Neues aus dem Shop meines Vertrauens ins Feld führen: rote Riesenglibber-Gummi-Larven mit richtig ordentlichem Käsearoma.
> Anhang anzeigen 418702
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418703
> 
> Alternativ schneide ich mir noch ein paar Brocken Gouda ab
> Die Kiddies kränkeln und die Frau ebenso - drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich nicht alles umsonst mische und nachher wieder wegfrieren darf ...
> Groetjes
> David



dann drück ich Dir mal fest die Daumen das alles klappt, und sollte es dann noch mit dem B-Fisch klappen, nehme ich das nächste mal dann die 11,5km Fußmarsch in kauf und gehe noch mal mit  

ich überlege gerade ob ich auch los gehen soll, bzw. wohin Fluss oder See, Döbel oder Karpfen, eigentlich egal wenn man nix fängt, aber vielleicht sehe ich ja den mysteriösen B-Fisch am Fluss (der wahrscheinlich ein Hecht war)


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> (der wahrscheinlich ein Hecht war


Ich bitte dich......


----------



## daci7

Murphys Law wa?! Ich friere mal Futter ein und geh Hustensaft kaufen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfogreichen!

daci7 
Der Anschiss lauert überall....
Dann eben nächstes Mal.


----------



## daci7

Boar, ärgert mich das ... aber kannste nichts machen.
Strahlend blauer Himmel, schön dicker Nebel überm Land, die Windräder drehen nur langsam ihre Runden... perfekte Bedingungen...


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Boar, ärgert mich das ... aber kannste nichts machen.
> Strahlend blauer Himmel, schön dicker Nebel überm Land, die Windräder drehen nur langsam ihre Runden... perfekte Bedingungen...


Und der Thomas fängt


----------



## daci7

Wenn der Prophet nicht zum Berg kommt ...
Eisangel für die Kurzen, Kapselrolle dran wegen weniger Tüddel bei loser Schnur, 25er Mono drauf, Kopyto drangeknotet wegen weniger Bruchgefahr und los geht's


----------



## Thomas.

Und noch einmal


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Und der Thomas fängt


Petri!
Fang doch bitte mal den mit dem riesigen Haken im Maul....


----------



## rhinefisher

Apropos riesiger Haken; ich habe am Samstag so richtig schlecht geangelt... .
Also nicht wegen dem Haken, der war gut.
Scheinbar kann ich es an kleinen Flüssen überhaupt nichtmehr.
Allein das Werfen; bei D-Fischen muss das sofort richtig liegen - ich semmel im Verlauf des Tages drei oder vier Gott weiß wo hin.. .
Ich löse nen Hänger und die gesamte Länge der Schnur saust schnurgerade an mir vorbei.
Das hab ich sogar zweimal geschafft.. .
Einmal hab ich dermaßen gut geworfen dass Montage und Tulip getrennte Wege gingen.. .
Selbst Knoten musste ich zweimal binden, weil ich immer mit einem Auge bei den Fischen war.
Ich kann überhaupt nichtmehr Angeln... .
Da muss ich was tun.


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Apropos riesiger Haken; ich habe am Samstag so richtig schlecht geangelt... .
> Also nicht wegen dem Haken, der war gut.
> Scheinbar kann ich es an kleinen Flüssen überhaupt nichtmehr.
> Allein das Werfen; bei D-Fischen muss das sofort richtig liegen - ich semmel im Verlauf des Tages drei oder vier Gott weiß wo hin.. .
> Ich löse nen Hänger und die gesamte Länge der Schnur saust schnurgerade an mir vorbei.
> Das hab ich sogar zweimal geschafft.. .
> Einmal hab ich dermaßen gut geworfen dass Montage und Tulip getrennte Wege gingen.. .
> Selbst Knoten musste ich zweimal binden, weil ich immer mit einem Auge bei den Fischen war.
> Ich kann überhaupt nichtmehr Angeln... .
> Da muss ich was tun.


Ich versuche das schon meinen Schülern immer klarzumachen: das geht nur über üben, üben, üben


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> über üben, üben, üben


Mach ich ja seit 55 Jahren - ich bin halt etwas.....hmm.... langsam..


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mach ich ja seit 55 Jahren - ich bin halt etwas.....hmm.... langsam..


Jeder in seinem Tempo


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> Und der Thomas fängt



Petri zu den kapitalen Döbeln Thomas.  So wie es aussieht, hat sich dein Gewässer schon gut erholt!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> ich habe am Samstag so richtig schlecht geangelt



 Siehste lieber rhinefisher , so einfach ist das: einfach reinwerfen, zack, Döbel dran 

Aber da ist was dran, wenn man lange nicht eine gewisse Angelei ausgeführt hat, braucht es wieder etwas Übung und das richtige Gerät!


Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

Bevor ich hier im Ükel beginne zu Pöbeln, sollte ich mir langsam einen Döbel (fangen) 
Reimt sich zwar nicht, aber hat fast gepasst 

PETRI an alle Fänger  !


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Petri zu den kapitalen Döbeln Thomas.  So wie es aussieht, hat sich dein Gewässer schon gut erholt!
> 
> 
> 
> Siehste lieber rhinefisher , so einfach ist das: einfach reinwerfen, zack, Döbel dran
> 
> Aber da ist was dran, wenn man lange nicht eine gewisse Angelei ausgeführt hat, braucht es wieder etwas Übung und das richtige Gerät!
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Danke, und auch allen Petri die heute am Wasser waren
das mit dem Wasser ist so eine Sache hier, heute im vergleich zu Montag wider extrem niedrig der Wasserstand,
ich hatte erst 2 Bisse versemmelt da wo rh am Samstag sahs, danach bin ich zum Steg da wo vorher keine zusehen waren war jetzt der Bär los, eigenartigerweise von klein 40cm bis mittel 55cm und Große ü55cm alles vorhanden das habe ich vorher auch noch nicht gesehen.
nach dem zweiten wollte ich erst einpacken, habe dann aber einen 16er Haken und Pose montiert und mit 2 Maden einige Barsche und einen Döbel großen H-Fisch gefangen der mir einen Barsch stehlen wollte.
einen Barsch musste ich leider erlösen wegen schlucken und so, also einer Haken am Stahlvorfach und rf seinen B-Fisch gefangen  der auch aua gemacht hat.






wieder sehr wenig Wasser, aber Strömung





der Barsch Räuber





rhinefisher sein B-Fisch





und aua, ich hoffe das zeugs aus der Flasche reicht zum desinfizieren, waren nur 2 kleine schnitte hat aber Geblutet als ob jeman mit dem Messer auf mich losgegangen ist, und lang hats gedauert


----------



## glgl

Petri Thomas und gute Besserung der Hand!

War heute Morgen ab 7 Uhr mal am See…trotz Thermounterhose habe ich gefroren… bei sechs Grad und hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit. Saß auch im Schatten unter Bäumen, die ggfs wärmende Sonne verdeckt…

Es gab weder ükeligen noch nicht-ükeligen Fang. Nach drei Stunden habe ich - etwas unterkühlt - eingepackt. Hoffentlich gibts keine Erkältung.

Zum Schluss wollte ich  noch testen, wie weit ich mit der Montage (Float ledgering und semi-fixed rig) rauskomme. Zwei Würfe gingen gut, dann wollte ich einmal noch etwas mehr Gas geben…. Und habe wohl zu früh die Schnur freigegeben… ich fische da eh schon wegen der überhängenden Bäume mit 9‘-Ruten, hat aber nix genutzt…..  die Pose kam  immerhin noch frei und mir entgegengeflogen beim Wettziehen mit dem Zweig,
 der Rest ist nun vorgezogener Baumschmuck für Weihnachten….


----------



## Thomas.

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier im Ükel beginne zu Pöbeln, sollte ich mir langsam einen Döbel (fangen)
> Reimt sich zwar nicht, aber hat fast gepasst
> 
> PETRI an alle Fänger  !


komm vorbei, kannst es hier jederzeit versuchen, bei daci7 ging es gut, die anderen 3 hatten falsches Material


----------



## silverfish

Grad vom Stippen wieder rein.
Gestaltigte sich ganz schön zäh. 
Erster Biss und Fisch nach 10min .Dann ne Stunde nix.
Beste Zeit war
 um 12.oo. Dann folgten noch ne Pliete und drei Rotaugen.Letzte Plötze war die Beste . Dann noch etliche Millisekunden Bisse. Hatte Ükels in Verdacht. Eine weitere Stunde ohne Biss und der aufkommende Wind ,der eine Bisserkennung nahezu unmöglich machte, trieben mich zum Essen.
Nächstes Mal gehts wieder an bewährte Spots ohne schleusende Boote.


----------



## Tricast

Thomas. schrieb:


> komm vorbei, kannst es hier jederzeit versuchen, bei daci7 ging es gut, die anderen 3 hatten falsches Material


Und der vierte mit der Shimanski Unterhose, der Shimanski Bettwäsche und den Shimanski Socken, woran lag es da?      

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Wir kommen bestimmt noch einmal vorbei (300 km sind ja auch nicht die Welt) mit anderem Gerät.


----------



## Tikey0815

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Wir kommen bestimmt noch einmal vorbei (300 km sind ja auch nicht die Welt) mit anderem Gerät.


Wollt ihr euch nen Porsche mieten ?


----------



## daci7

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr euch nen Porsche mieten ?


Kriegste keine zwei Kiepen rein ... müssten schon zwei Porsche sein 
Thomas.  - ich hatte auch keine Shimano-Geräte bei dir in Benutzung.... just say'in


----------



## Tricast

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr euch nen Porsche mieten ?


Wir haben einen Porsche, einen zum Angelfahren und einen für Sonntags.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Kriegste keine zwei Kiepen rein ... müssten schon zwei Porsche sein
> Thomas.  - ich hatte auch keine Shimano-Geräte bei dir in Benutzung.... just say'in


dir musste ich ja auch alles sagen bzw. zeigen


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Aber da ist was dran, wenn man lange nicht eine gewisse Angelei ausgeführt hat, braucht es wieder etwas Übung und das richtige Gerät!



Da pflichte ich dir bei, wenn die Übung fehlt ist es anfangs wider etwas schwerer z.B. den richtigen Anhieb zu setzen.
Als kleines Beispiel würde ich da die Döbelangelei mit dem Köfi erwähnen was mir früh im Jahr immer sehr viel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. 
Der Köfi wird entweder strickt ignoriert oder durch zu großen Strömungsdruck auf die abtreibende Pose wider losgelassen. 
Übrigens auch eine Döbelangelei was nicht mehr so häufig gemacht wird. 

rhinefisher 
Es gibt kein schlechtes Angeln nur Tage wo man sich nciht immer so geschickt anstellt.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil auch von mir an alle erfolgreichen Ükelaner! 

daci7 Kopf hoch. Der nächste Einsatz kommt bestimmt. Bin ja gespannt auf die roten Kunstlarven.

Ich war heute auch wieder am Wasser. Unglaublich wie rasant die Wassertemperatur fiel. Innerhalb 5 Tagen um 6 Grad.
Einen Döbel konnte ich auf Gouda erwischen. Heutige Montage, 1 SG Schrot auf der Hauptschnur in Abstand von ca. 30cm zum 6er Haken.
Die Rute ist eine Prologic Specialista Twin Tip in 10ft und 1,75lbs.
Rolle hatte ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder die Shakespeare Ambidex 2410DC im Einsatz. Dabei wurde mir wieder bewusst, dass es alles in allem wohl meine beste Rolle ist. Einzig allein das Gewicht stört mich bei längerem Spürangeln. 











Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Hier hats ja ordentlich gedöbelt am Stammtisch - herzliche Petris gehe raus an Thomas. und an Ti-it !

So langsam sollte ich es auch mal wieder auf die ollen Dickköppe versuchen. Jetzt stirbt das Kraut ja langsam ab - da könnte ich vielleicht nächste Woche oder so mal einen Testausflug unternehmen. Und es sind weniger Wasserwanderer unterwegs.

Super, die Freude Deiner Knirpse zu sehen, daci7 - hoffentlich seid Ihr bald alle wieder fit für die großen Abenteuer vor der Tür...


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend war ich kurz am Fluß nebenan, die gestrige Stelle war besetzt, also bin ich etwa 80m flußaufwärts zu einer im Prinzip guten Stelle.
Hatte die alte 8'6'' ft Quivertip dabei und die moderne 11ft Tri-Cast-Feederrute. Die kurze Rute habe ich mit unterschiedlichen Ködern nach losem Füttern nah abeglegt, die Feederrute mit kleinem Drahtkorb und LiquiBread darin weiter draußen.

Es gab unendlich viele „Nibbelbisse”, die sich nicht anschlagen ließen. Breadpunch wurde zu schnell Opfer der kleinen schuppigen Vielfraße, Mais sah dann etwa so aus:





ein zuvor intaktes Maiskorn nach wenigen Augenblicken im Wasser, ich finde die „Haut” sieht erstaunlich dick und stabil aus auf dem Bild
Der Haken ist ein 14er Gamakatsu Circle Power, der hat mir früher öfters Fisch gebracht, wenn normales Anschlagen nichts brachte.

Ablenkung am Wasser gab es auch:





in meiner Gegenwart war der Reiher noch weniger erfolgreich als ich - immerhin ein Trost ;-)





die „Bonbons” am Himmel werden sich auch nicht mehr lange zu sehen sein, irgendwann jetzt im Herbst gehen die in die Winterpause​
Ach ja, gefangen habe ich auch etwas - zunächst einen „guten Ukelei” auf Breadpunch, dann einen arg schwarzgepunkteten Plötz (die von gestern Vormittag waren alle blitzsauber) und den besten Fisch, sicher ein Brassen von etwa 50cm, verlor ich durch Ausschlitzen des Hakens.

Und neben totem oder absterbendem Kraut kamen auch mit „Seepocken” bewachsene Stöckchen und so an Land:





diese „Pocken” sind sehr scharfkantig, eine häufige Schnurkontrolle angebracht​


----------



## Thomas.

Petri Ti-it  und geomas


Ti-it schrieb:


> Rolle hatte ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder die Shakespeare Ambidex 2410DC im Einsatz. Dabei wurde mir wieder bewusst, dass es alles in allem wohl meine beste Rolle ist


wenn ich sowas lese bricht es mir fast das Herz   


Ti-it schrieb:


> Einzig allein das Gewicht stört mich bei längerem Spürangeln.


der eine geht lieber am Herd wenn es draußen ein wenig Regnet, der andere friert in Thermounterwäsche bei +10grad und Sonne, und jetzt bekommt noch einer Rücken bei einem kleinem Röllchen.
habe erst mal geschaut ob ich im richtigen Forum unterwegs bin, dachte ich wäre bei irgendeinem Katzenforum gelandet bei so vielen Pussy´s


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Ti-it und Thomas. !

Gestern konnte ich trotz Wetter (bewölkt mit Schauern und böiger Wind) einige Karpfen und auch eine ganze Menge Kleinfisch beobachten und so habe ich heute das Ränzlein für die Oberflächenangelei mit Schwimmbrot geschnürt.
Das Wetter war deutlich angenehmer, nur noch wenig Wind, ab und zu sonnig und ein paar Grad wärmer war es auch.

Aber die Fische waren wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Am Platz angekommen zupfte ich zuerst eine halbe Semmel in Krümel und fütterte ordentlich an. Beim Aufbauen der Rute, Kescher ausklappen usw. schielte ich immer wieder nach den Flocken - nichts! Es gab auch keine der sonst allgegenwärtigen Gründelblasen zu sehen.
Nach einer Dreiviertelstunde oder so wechselte ich an den Bach nebenan aber da bot sich das gleiche Bild. Nur ein Trupp Ukelei schwimmte schwomm unter einem überhängenden Busch aber auf die hatte ich es nicht abgesehen.

Ich bin dann lieber heim und habe Kaffee gekocht, das entspannt auch. Manchmal ist es schon seltsam...


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Danke für die brillanten Bilder und den wie immer kurzweiligen Bericht und ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## geomas

Mescalero - ja, genau so ein Verhalten kenne ich von Fischen auch. Rätselhaft. 
Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns einfach damit abfinden, daß sich die Tierwelt nie so genau berechnen und einschätzen läßt.
Frag mal den Besuch von Thomas. 


PS: danke, das Verfassen der kleinen Berichte macht mir selbst auch Spaß


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Frag mal den Besuch von @Thomas.


jetzt hack du auch noch auf mir rum


----------



## Astacus74

Petri Heil zu euren Dickköpfen sind ja richtig schöne Burschen die ihr überlistet habt, gern mehr davon 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Allein das Werfen; bei D-Fischen muss das sofort richtig liegen - ich semmel im Verlauf des Tages drei oder vier Gott weiß wo hin.. .
> Ich löse nen Hänger und die gesamte Länge der Schnur saust schnurgerade an mir vorbei.
> Das hab ich sogar zweimal geschafft.. .
> Einmal hab ich dermaßen gut geworfen dass Montage und Tulip getrennte Wege gingen.. .
> Selbst Knoten musste ich zweimal binden, weil ich immer mit einem Auge bei den Fischen war.
> Ich kann überhaupt nichtmehr Angeln... .
> Da muss ich was tun.



Nana so schnell verlernt man das nicht, läuft halt nur ein wenig suboptimal



daci7 schrieb:


> Murphys Law wa?! Ich friere mal Futter ein und geh Hustensaft kaufen ...



Verdammt, dabei hab ich mich schon auf einen tollen Bericht gefreut aaaaber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben und wie es aussieht hattet ihr ja auch Spaß


Danke für deine tollen Aufnahmen geomas


Ich hatte ganz übersehen ich hab Sonntag ja noch ein Vereinsangeln im Fluß, Vorbereitungen laufen (Futter bestellt) und hoffentlich spielen die Fische mit ich freu mich schon drauf.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Petri in die Runde, zurzeit döbelt es ja ganz gut!

Das schöne Wetter bei uns stimmte mich optimistisch. Nachdem wichtige Gartenarbeiten erledigt waren, habe ich die Köder aus dem Kühlschrank geholt und ab ging es ans Flüsschen.

Mit dem schönen Wetter war es bald vorbei, nach dem die Sonne weg war, wurde es schon merklich frisch.

Die Talfahrt der Wassertemperatur hatte ein Ende, seit letzten Mal keine Änderung, ich glaube, ab jetzt geht es normal abwärts.

Als Rute kam heute die Conoflex 11' zum Einsatz, Rolle wie Montag die Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB. Auf der Spule habe ich eine 30er Maxima. Als Haken hatte ich jetzt zuletzt einen 8er Korum Haken im Test, hat sich gut bewährt. Ich muss nochmal die genaue Bezeichnung nachschauen, ich glaube der nennt sich Korum Grappler Hook. Als Köder und Anfutter hatte ich diesmal Halibut Pellet im Einsatz.

Es war dunkel geworden, ich hatte gerade den Glimmi "entzündet" und kurz nach dem ich neu ausgeworfen hatte, kam ansatzlos der Biss. Es fühlte sich nach einem guten Fisch und richtig, eine 76cm lange Barbe wehrte sich kräftig:







Leider war es erneut der einzige Biss an diesem Abend. Aber ich hatte gute Unterhaltung, ein Gruppenmitglied kam vorbei, und wir haben uns über Gott und die Welt und das Angeln natürlich unterhalten.


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein herzliches Petri Heil alen Fängern.
Danke für die tollen Fotos und Berichte.


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> eine 76cm lange Barbe wehrte sich kräftig:
> 
> Leider war es erneut der einzige Biss an diesem Abend.


ein extra dickes Petri zur Barbe, wunderschöner Fisch

und ich glaube es schon mal erwähnt zu haben das eine Barbe ganz oben auf meiner Liste steht also die Nr.1, und ich würde nicht wirklich jammern bei nur einen Biss und so einen Fisch, ich hoffe das ich auch irgend wann mal auf so einem sehr hohen Niveau jammern kann


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Einen Döbel konnte ich auf Gouda erwischen



Brillante Bilder und Bildfolge des Döbels, gefällt mir sehr gut Ti-it 



geomas schrieb:


> die „Bonbons” am Himmel



Tolle Idee in der Wasserspiegelung die Rute zwischen den beiden Heißluftballonen zu fotografieren geomas !  Ist das nicht die "geflickte" Rute?


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tolles Wetter heute nach der kalten Nacht mit nur einem Grad.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und weiter....


----------



## seatrout61

Petri Roland zu deinen prächtigen Barben...darf man daraus schließen, dass die getauschte Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB sich nun einwandfrei bewährt hat?

Petri auch allen anderen Fängern und Danke für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Für Nummer drei musste ich erst die Posenrute auspacken....


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolles Wetter heute nach der kalten Nacht mit nur einem Grad.



Da kommen wir doch langsam zum genialen Angelwetter für den Döbel. 

Petri zu den herrlichen Aiteln Professor Tinca ! 

Da kommt doch noch Nummer 4?




seatrout61 schrieb:


> dass die getauschte Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB sich nun einwandfrei bewährt hat?



Kann man so sagen. Alles funktioniert nun so wie es sein soll.

Einzig mit den Metallspulen tu ich mich etwas schwer, da klingelt die Bremse immer so. Ich mag da eher ein beschwerliches oder wildes, dumpfes Kreischen. Mit der Plastikspule tönt das "Klingeln" dann etwas gedämpfter.


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Da kommen wir doch langsam zum genialen Angelwetter für den Döbel.
> 
> Petri zu den herrlichen Aiteln @Professor Tinca !
> 
> Da kommt doch noch Nummer 4?



Ja und danke.
Ich arbeite dran.


----------



## glgl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für Nummer drei musste ich erst die Posenrute auspacken....


Ich dachte Bolos seien Posenruten und die ersten beiden Fischen wären auch mit Pose gewesen….


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nummer vier. Ich mach gleich Schluss....


----------



## Professor Tinca

glgl schrieb:


> Ich dachte Bolos seien Posenruten und die ersten beiden Fischen wären auch mit Pose gewesen….



Die Colmic Potenza pro benutze ich momentan für Schwimmbrot.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Professor Tinca !
Wie es deine Art ist...

Mir hat das gescheiterte Schwimmbrotexperiment von gestern keine Ruhe gelassen. Ich bin heute nochmal an den Bach, hatte aber eine zweite Rute dabei, um wenigstens _etwas _zu fangen, sollte das Brot wieder nicht funktionieren. 

So tastete ich mich langsam stromaufwärts und konnte wieder keinen einzigen Karpfen entdecken. Dann sah ich in einiger Entfernung einen größeren Fisch stehen, pirschte mich nah genug heran und warf eine Fliege hin. Die wurde ignoriert und Semmelflocken ebenfalls! Ich aber nicht - der Fisch hatte mich bemerkt und drehte ab.

Ich machte die Brotrute klar, warf ein paar Semmelstücke aus und den Köder ebenfalls aber die Konsistenz war nicht besonders und das Ciabatta hielt nicht gut. Ein bisschen geknetet und jetzt hielt es zwar, ging aber schnell unter. Gut, dann eben Sinkbrot statt Schwimmbrot.

Es dauerte nicht lange und ich konnte den Fisch landen, den ich vorher verscheucht hatte. 




Noch während der Döbel an Land war, sah ich kleine Schlammwölkchen im Wasser, da waren offenbar doch noch mehr Fische unterwegs. Und tatsächlich, der nächste Biss war ein rabiater Karpfen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Komisch ist es trotzdem, es scheint fast, als müssten sich die Fische von der langanhaltenden Hitze erholen. Man sieht überhaupt keine Aktivität, selbst die sonst allgegenwärtigen Ukelei fehlen völlig. Schwimmbrot treibt ewig auf dem Wasser und findet keine Abnehmer...sehr seltsam.


----------



## glgl

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Colmic Potenza pro benutze ich momentan für Schwimmbrot.


Nachdem ich’s geschrieben hatte, kam mir das auch in den Sinn….
Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schwimmbrot treibt ewig auf dem Wasser und findet keine Abnehmer.


 Das hatte ich heute auch öfter als sonst.
Das Wasser ist auch sehr stark abgekühlt und ich die Fische interessieren sich wohl deshalb kaum noch für Futter auf der Oberfläche.
Die Schwimmbrotmontage wird nun wohl wieder häufiger durch ne Grundmontage ersetzt.


----------



## geomas

Petri heil zur prächtigen Barbe, Dace ! Meinst Du mit „Glimmi” einen „Taschenofen”? Die Rute zwischen den Heißluftballons ist auch eine moderne Tri-Cast, in diesem Fall eine zum Glück unversehrte 11ft Trilogy Commercial Feeder. Die blauen Wicklungen sind schon sehr auffällig ;-)


Schöner Döbel-Reigen, lieber Prof - strammes Petri! Der verwachsene Fisch hat es mir besonders angetan. 

Petri natürlich auch in Deine Richtung, lieber Mescalero ! Super, daß Dein Plan doch irgendwie aufging. 


Zur Änderung des Beißverhaltens: da stimme ich Euch zu - es hat sich einiges geändert in den letzten 2 Wochen oder so.


----------



## geomas

So, ich war mit mäßigem Erfolg am Wasser, auch heute wieder sowohl am Vormittag als auch am Abend. 
Es biß eher mäßig, landen konnte ich etliche Ükel, ein paar Plötz und ein oder 2 Güsterchen. Und ein schön bewachsenes Stahlvorfach.
Immerhin konnte ich neues altes Gerät ausprobieren:





Für diese Rolle, ganz frisch im Zulauf, wurde ich bereits im Anglerboard gehänselt :-// Nun ja, sie funktioniert. 
Und der Auto-Cast-Mechanismus ist gar nicht so übel. Natürlich ginge es auch ohne diese Funktion.
Bespult mit 0,20er Float Fish habe ich sie eigentlich für den Einsatz am schmalen Fluß auf Döbel vorgesehen, aber mit Plötz&Co. kam sie auch zurecht.

Am späten Nachmittag hatte ich eine andere Rolle an einer etwas feineren Floatrute im Einsatz, bespult mit 2,5lb Maxima. Damit ließen sich auch etwas leichtere Posen ganz ordentlich werfen - der deutlich geringere Schnurdurchmesser macht sich schon bemerkbar.

Ach ja - probiert habe ich diese Waggler-Montageteile:





Das ging ganz gut mit diesen Dingern. Für die ganz feinen Waggler sind mir Drennans  Flexible Float Links am liebsten, 
aber für mittelgroße Waggler fand ich die oben gezeigte Methode schon ganz praktisch.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Dace zur Specimen Barbe! Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Bemerkenswert diese Konstanz von dir!
Professor Tinca diese Döbelstrecken von dir fehlten mir schon. Sagenhaft. Petri Heil!
Mescalero Erstmal Petri Heil! Interessant, dass die Fische grundnah bissen. Auch mir brachte das schwimmende Rinderfrühstücksfleisch heute keinen Biss. Mit Gouda klappte es besser.
Auch dir noch ein herzliches Petri geomas interessante Rolle. Was verbirgt sich hinter dem Auto Cast? 

Heute war ich mit meiner Balzer Magna Silver Universal in Kombination mit einer Shakespeare Sigma Whisker Titan 035 unterwegs.
Die Montage sehr einfach gehalten. 2 No. 6 Shots direkt hintereinander auf der Hauptschnur. Abstand zum 6er Ehmanns Karpfenhaken in etwa 40cm.

Die Barbe fing ich mit der Spürangelmethode. Den Döbel auf abgelegter Rute. 2 Aussteiger hatte ich noch - kurz nach dem Anhieb.














Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den prächtigen Garten-Fischen, lieber Ti-it !

Das Spürangeln möchte ich am Döbelfluß auch noch probieren, danke für die Anregung!
Der Auto-Cast-Mechanismus ist ganz einfach zu bedienen: man zieht mit dem rechten Zeigefinger das Hebelchen an sich (die Schnur gleich mit) und der Schnurfangbügel öffnet sich zum Wurf.


----------



## Thomas.

Petri den Fängern des heutigen Tages und wider Döbel, Karpfen, Barben Klasse.

ich war heute auch kurz am Fluss, aber nicht da wo sich die Döbel zZ. Stapeln, sondern dort wo eigentlich auch immer einige Große sind.
Ich habe mit 3 Ruten gefischt weil das Wasser sehr Trüb an der Stelle war und man nichts sehen konnte, eine Rute mit Tulip und eine mit der Karpfenkugel, und zur anderen Richtung im Flachwasser mit Picker und Made, an der sind auch einige Rotaugen und kleine Alande gelandet so wie nervende klein Barsche(schlimmer als Grundeln.
Döbel gabs leider keine, aber werde es dort morgen noch einmal versuchen.

davon gab es einige obwohl ein Hecht dort die ganze zeit am Rauben war, der gute hatte glück das ich heute keine Lust auf ihn hatte(war kein großer)











Die Daiwa ohne Namen war heute mal mit am Fluss, Karpfen kann sie nicht und Döbel kann sie auch nicht


----------



## Finke20

Nabend liebe Gemeinde,

es ist sehr bemerkenswert , was für schöne Fische ihr so präsentiert .
Ich möchte Euch ein dickes Petri zurufen . Wann schaff ich es bloß ans Wasser  .


----------



## Thomas.

Ti-it schrieb:


> Auto Cast


gibt es fast von allen Namenhaften Herstellern, in den USA bei den Spinnern beliebt 
bei min. 1,35


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> Die Daiwa ohne Namen war heute mal mit am Fluss, Karpfen kann sie nicht und Döbel kann sie auch nicht



Kann die Ente nicht schwimmen, hat das Wasser Schuld.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern zu den tollen Döbeln, Barben usw..


----------



## Slappy

Ein herzliches Petri an alle hier im Treat. 

Die letzten Wochen war ich nicht wirklich angeln und habe auch hier Schwierigkeiten gehabt mitzulesen. Jetzt bin ich aber endlich wieder up to date. 
Hier ging es ja echt gut ab! 
Schön das sich die Gewässer alle wieder erholen und die Fische nicht gänzlich verschwunden sind. 
Einige haben ja sogar die ganze Zeit über sehr tolle Fische fangen dürfen, mega 

Ab jetzt kann es bei mir auch wieder los gehen mit dem angeln. Leider sind unsere Teiche aber immer leerer. Aber ihr wisst ja, das macht mir überhaupt nichts. Hauptsache ich sitze draußen und kann abschalten


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, Thomas. - und viel Erfolg morgen!

Finke20 und Slappy - na dann wünsche ich Euch Zeit und Muße für ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## geomas

#ukelei

Ab welcher Größe ist ein Ukelei eigentlich von „Specimen-Format”? Ich hatte zuletzt öfters welche von deutlich über 15cm bis 18cm und vermute, daß es hier noch größere gibt. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts ja mal mit einem 20er Ukelei.

rhinefisher - hattest Du nicht mal geschrieben, daß Du früher große Ukelei mit Mikro-Spinnern gefangen hast??


PS: habe gerade mal nach den „kleinen Exoten” im Land geschaut - laut LAV wurden 2022 gemeldet:
 - Ukelei - 19cm
 - Schwarzmundgrundel - 17cm 
 - Kaulbarsch 22cm (!!)
und Sandaal von 31cm (keine Aalmutter, keine Meeräsche an halbwegs friedlichen Seefischen wurden gemeldet).
Den gemeldeten 2022er Giebel-Jahresrekord von 43cm  hätte ich übrigens geknackt und der Prof sowieso...


----------



## Dace

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Ükelaner, sind wieder wunderbare Fische gefangen worden!



geomas schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit „Glimmi” einen „Taschenofen”?



Mit Glimmi meine ich ein Knicklicht. Es wurden früher, zumindest bei uns hier in der Gegend, Knicklichter mit der Bezeichnung "Glimmi" verkauft.

Daher hat sich landläufig diese Bezeichnung entwickelt und deshalb gebrauche gerne diese, wie ich finde, ganz passende Bezeichnung.


Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Vielleicht können wir eine Ukel-interne "Specimen Ukelei List" führen. Wäre zumindest mal interessant. 
Meine größten hatten wohl so knapp über 15 und Fische in der Größenordnung um 20 habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen. Ist wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht so einfach, die gezielt und an Plötz & Co. vorbei zu beangeln.


----------



## Benni23

geomas schrieb:


> #ukelei
> 
> Ab welcher Größe ist ein Ukelei eigentlich von „Specimen-Format”? Ich hatte zuletzt öfters welche von deutlich über 15cm bis 18cm und vermute, daß es hier noch größere gibt. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts ja mal mit einem 20er Ukelei.



Servus, 

das hat mich die Tage tatsächlich auch mal beschäftigt  Wir haben hier einen See, da gibt's gefühlt nur große Laubal. Hatte heuer zum Zanderfischen mal ein paar entnommen, die hatten alle zwischen 17 und 20 cm. Hatte ich bis dahin auch so noch nicht gesehen.

Lt. der FischundFang Liste liegt der Rekord von 1978 aus der Alz bei 36 cm. 

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## rhinefisher

Benni23 schrieb:


> Lt. der FischundFang Liste liegt der Rekord von 1978 aus der Alz bei 36 cm.


Das glaube ich dann lieber nicht.....


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Thomas. 
Den Autocast bzw in etwas abgeänderten Namen gab es in dieser Zeit doch nur von 3 Herstellern wenn ich mciht recht erinnere. 
Shakespeare mit der Alpha Serie, Daiwa mit der GS+SKA und Shimano oder liege ich da falsch ? 
Das Konzept hat sich zudem leider nicht durchgesetzt und wurde in den 80ern schnell wider eingestampft.

geomas 
Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb, gib gut auf die Rolle acht den Ersatzteile sind rar 

Benni23 
Das wird wohl ein Maifisch gewesen sein und keiner hat ihn damals erkannt


----------



## geomas

#ukelei

Danke für die Einschätzungen!
Der alte DDR-Rekord von 1974 lag offiziell bei stattlichen 0,275kg und 29cm (Stand Ende 1987). Ob das ein Ausnahmefisch gewesen sein kann oder eine Fehlbestimmung? Das Gewässer habe ich nicht zur Hand, es könnte die Saale bei Halle gewesen sein.

Auf jeden Fall vermute ich, daß es hier „gute Ükel” gibt: wenn so ein Tollpatsch wie ich öfters Exemplare von 17/18cm fängt sind sicher auch echte „Units”* unterwegs.







*) neu-britisch für stattliche Exemplare


----------



## rhinefisher

Also an ü-20 Ukelei will ich gerne Glauben... 22..24... aber dann wirds dünn... .


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Ükelaner,

leider frisst mich aktuell die Arbeit auf und ich komme nicht mal dazu hier vernünftig alles zu lesen liken und kommentieren. auf jeden Fall habe ich in letzter Zeit beim Überfliegen viele schöne Fische gesehen und danke euch für die schönen Berichte und Fotos.
Heute habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen einfach um 13 Uhr den PC runterzufahren und mich ganz gemütlich bis zur Dunkeltheit an den Haus-See zu setzen. Keine großen Pläne einfach nur etwas Feedern oder etwas swingtipen, je nach wind und Laune...
Viele große Pläne habe ich für den Herbst gehabt, aktuell kriege ich es zeitlich gar nicht geregelt, die Ems und auch die schönen Seen rücken in weite Ferne, selbst die Werse besuche ich im moment nur sporadisch.
Na ja auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh, dass die Firma sich gut von Corona erholt, wächst und gedeiht, andersrum ist auch Mist.

Petri Heil an alle!!!


----------



## Benni23

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Benni23
> Das wird wohl ein Maifisch gewesen sein und keiner hat ihn damals erkannt



Das ist gut möglich  War lt. dem Bericht auch am Chiemseeauslauf.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> wenn so ein Tollpatsch wie ich


Soo ein armer Kerl - kann nicht Angeln, kann nicht Fotografieren...
Du tust mir ja wirklich Leid...


----------



## Mescalero

Benni23 schrieb:


> Lt. der FischundFang Liste liegt der Rekord von 1978 aus der Alz bei 36 cm.


Den wird wohl so ein Experte wie ich gefangen haben, der Karpfen für Giebel und Alande für Döbel hält.

Ich hatte irgendwann mal einen Hasel am Haken und war mir sicher, es wäre ein Ukelei bzw. habe ich überhaupt nicht genau hingeschaut. Das fiel mir erst viel später auf dem Foto auf.


----------



## Mikesch

Benni23 schrieb:


> ... Lt. der FischundFang Liste liegt der Rekord von 1978 aus der Alz bei 36 cm.  ...


Laube stimmt hier schon, allerdings keine Alburnus alburnus (Laube/Ukelei) sondern eine Alburnus chalcoides (Seelaube/Mairenke).

Bevor ich es vergesse:
Ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle Fänger.


----------



## Mikesch

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> ...
> Das wird wohl ein Maifisch gewesen sein und keiner hat ihn damals erkannt


(Alosa alosa) ?
Die gibt es nicht in der Alz.  

Edit: Mir ist bewusst, dass du die Mairenke meintest.


----------



## geomas

Ne neue alte Rute ist angekommen, ne schlanke Quiver von 11ft. Etwas abgerockt oder besser formuliert: offenbar vom Vorbesitzer sehr oft+gerne gefischt, aber sie scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Wunderbar schlanker Korkgriff mit Schiebering-Rollenhaltern. Mal sehen, wie sie sich in der Praxis macht.
Habe nur testweise ne alte kleine Shimano-Rolle mit 4lb-Mono drangeklemmt.
Mit etwas Glück gibts ne kurze Session am morgigen Vormittag damit, dann ruft die Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas.

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> Den Autocast bzw in etwas abgeänderten Namen gab es in dieser Zeit doch nur von 3 Herstellern wenn ich mciht recht erinnere.
> Shakespeare mit der Alpha Serie, Daiwa mit der GS+SKA und Shimano oder liege ich da falsch ?
> Das Konzept hat sich zudem leider nicht durchgesetzt und wurde in den 80ern schnell wider eingestampft.


ab wann oder wer wann hatte weiß ich nicht, ich weiß das ABU, Ryobi und noch ein paar die Dinger hatten, Shimano hatte sogar eine US Baitrunner mit dem System, meiner Meinung der schwachsinn hoch 10, aber Shimano baut die Dinger immer noch, im US Katalog stehen sie drin, wie es bei den anderen aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Ne neue alte Rute ist angekommen, ne schlanke Quiver von 11ft.


Glückwunsch, 
wie gut das du nicht Sammelst


----------



## Slappy

Schon eine Stunde rum und noch kein Fisch war bereit sich meinen Haken einzuverleiben.... 
Es ruckelt und zuppelt zwar immer wieder, aber die sind entweder zu klein oder zu klever....


----------



## geomas

Slappy schrieb:


> Schon eine Stunde rum und noch kein Fisch war bereit sich meinen Haken einzuverleiben....
> Es ruckelt und zuppelt zwar immer wieder, aber die sind entweder zu klein oder zu klever....
> Anhang anzeigen 418983


Du hast die Angelstelle durch die 4 Markerposen ja gründlich eingegrenzt. Viellleicht klappts ja noch mit einem dicken Plötz. Petri!


----------



## Slappy

Jammern hilft..... 





Nene, da hängt eigentlich die Pumpe dran. Da es aber bereits Frost gab, ist die abgebaut und die Kanister halten die Ketten


----------



## silverfish

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dann lieber nicht.....


Vlt. war das auch ein Hasel. Obschon bei 36cm wäre der auch schon kapital.
21cm bei Ükel hab ich gehabt. Glaube das ist schon ziemlich das Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Ne neue alte Rute ist angekommen, ne schlanke Quiver von 11ft. Etwas abgerockt oder besser formuliert: offenbar vom Vorbesitzer sehr oft+gerne gefischt, aber sie scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Wunderbar schlanker Korkgriff mit Schiebering-Rollenhaltern. Mal sehen, wie sie sich in der Praxis macht.
> Habe nur testweise ne alte kleine Shimano-Rolle mit 4lb-Mono drangeklemmt.
> Mit etwas Glück gibts ne kurze Session am morgigen Vormittag damit, dann ruft die Arbeit.


Da freu mich schon auf deine Vorstellung der Rute, Georg! Hört sich interessant an. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Slappy schrieb:


> Jammern hilft.....
> Anhang anzeigen 418985
> 
> 
> Nene, da hängt eigentlich die Pumpe dran. Da es aber bereits Frost gab, ist die abgebaut und die Kanister halten die Ketten


Petri Heil zur schönen Güster, Slappy! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> Jammern hilft.....
> Anhang anzeigen 418985
> 
> 
> Nene, da hängt eigentlich die Pumpe dran. Da es aber bereits Frost gab, ist die abgebaut und die Kanister halten die Ketten




Schöner Nano-Brachsen.
Petri Heil Slappy.


----------



## Slappy

Danke, danke. 
Diesmal ist es eindeutig eine kleine Brasse. 
Mehr gab es heute aber leider auch nicht. Keine Ahnung was da los ist im Terrassengartenteich.... 

Wollte auch mal etwas gröber angeln und habe eine Eigen Interpretation eines klassischen Karpfenrigs zusammen gebastelt. 
Leider gab es keinen Testkandidaten


----------



## Thomas.

Slappy schrieb:


> Wollte auch mal etwas gröber angeln und habe eine Eigen Interpretation eines klassischen Karpfenrigs zusammen gebastelt.
> Leider gab es keinen Testkandidaten
> Anhang anzeigen 419007


bei dem Haken würde ich von den Dingern nur 2 nehmen und dann in der Mitte vom Hakenbogen und die Schwarzen Gummis auch wech damit


Nachtrag: der bzw. die grelle Farbe des Stoppers kann unterumständen auch abschrecken(aber auch reizen), einfach einen Grashalm nehmen der geht auch V förmig rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei dem Haken würde ich von den Dingern nur 2 nehmen



Jupp. Hab ich auch gedacht.


----------



## Slappy

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei dem Haken würde ich von den Dingern nur 2 nehmen und dann in der Mitte vom Hakenbogen und die Schwarzen Gummis auch wech damit


Ja, passt nicht ganz zusammen.
Hab ein Pelletgummi durch die Pellets gezogen. Leider habe ich ein recht großes gewählt. Habe einfach mal so lange aufgezogen bis das Gummi gut auf Spannung saß. Eventuell hätte sogar noch ein Pellet dran gepasst. 
Da das Gummi allerdings noch sehr locker auf dem Haken saß, habe ich einen Stopper zerschnitten und somit das abrutschen verhindert. 
Als test finde ich es nicht schlecht. Das nächste mal wird ein kleineres Gummi genommen und/oder ein größerer Haken.


----------



## skyduck

Endlich mal wieder zum Wasser geschafft. Tatsächlich konnte ich um 14 Uhr los, alles schnell gepackt und los. Am See dann alles aufgebaut, Ruten montiert Futter gemacht und dann als es los gehen sollte festgestellt , dass die Köder noch zu Hause im Kühlschrank stehen. Na gut Pellets habe ich immer in der Tasche also erstmal eine Method fertig gemacht und die Frau angerufen sie möchte doch bitte nach den Einkaufen meine Köder vorbei bringen. Wetter war klasse , schön bedeckt , etwas Wind , nicht zu warm. Die Fische sahen das anders und es lief bis zum späten Nachmittag sehr zäh. Außerdem gab es extremen Pollenflug.




Aber zum Abend hin lief es dann ganz gut. Neben ein paar schönen Rotaugen und den üblichen Güstern kommen die Brassen langsam wieder in Reichweite…




Es war ein schöner Nachmittag/Abend am See. Gegen 19:30 Uhr bin ich dann wieder glücklich nach Hause gezogen.


----------



## Ti-it

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil zur schönen Güster, Slappy!





Slappy schrieb:


> Diesmal ist es eindeutig eine kleine Brasse.


Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich für ein gutes Fischbestimmungsbuch? 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich für ein gutes Fischbestimmungsbuch?



skyduck hatte letztens einen Link auf eine Seite mit einem guten PDF - File dazu gepostet, finde ich ganz gut:

#74.835                  


Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich für ein gutes Fischbestimmungsbuch?
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Tröste dich, laut Computer soll es zu 100 % eine Zährte sein.


----------



## rhinefisher

Heute waren wir mal wieder am Wasser und es gab einige kleine Rotaugen...


----------



## geomas

Na also, klappt doch bei Dir, lieber rhinefisher - denn kleine Rotaugen sind um ein Vielfaches besser als keine Rotaugen.
Vielleicht klappts dann ja auch mal wieder mit einem feisten Rhein-Aland oder anderem „besseren Fisch”.

Petri zum Brassen, lieber skyduck - so ne Angelsession ist doch der perfekte Ausgleich zur Arbeit.

Schön, daß Du am Weiher erfolgreich warst, lieber Slappy - die Pellets finden mit der Zeit sicher auch noch Abnehmer.




Allerseits ein schönes erholsames Wochenende!!


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die am Wasser waren.

ich war gestern auch wider los, war wider an der Stelle wie den Tag zuvor nur ein wenig versetzt, weil ich habe sie nach Wochen wider gefunden die Monsterbrassen,
in der sehr Trüben Brühe schwammen sie im Mittelwasser und waren gut aus zu machen.
Döbel waren noch keine Großen zu sehen, da ich wider mit 3 Ruten gefischt habe wo von 2 natürlich auf die Brassen gerichtet waren, eine mit Wurm und eine mit Kugel, nr. 3 war wider mit Made und dieses mal mit Pose, und es gab für den Fluss erstaunlich viele Rot, Feder, Auge, Döbel und was weiß ich noch in der Klasse 15-20cm, so das ich nach 1,5 Stunden auch diese Rute auf Grund legte da das Kleinköderfischefangen doch nachher in Arbeit ausartete, ich habe nicht gezählt aber irgendwo zwischen 30-40 waren es locker und es wäre die richtige größe für den Winter auf Hecht gewesen, aber ich war so überrascht von dem Ansturm das ich daran erst gedacht habe nach dem ich damit aufgehört habe.
der Zielfisch war Brassen, aber wie Wochen zuvor ging auch da wider nix, ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr, früher habe ich versucht sie zu umangeln und Heute geht nix.
Heute werde ich nicht zum Wasser kommen und hoffe das Sontag das Wetter wider mitspielt, natürlich wird Basse wider Zielfisch sein.

da unter den Büschen standen ca. 10 von den ü60er Brassen





ein paar kleine ca.50cm









	

		
			
		

		
	
und die Kleinen Döbel, 10er Haken und bis zu 6 Maden, den unterschied beim abtauchen der Pose sagte mir ob es ein Döbel oder was anderes war, nix zupzup sondern patschwech





Fazit: Daiwa ohne Namen, kann nicht Karpfen, Döbel und nicht Brassen


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tröste dich, laut Computer soll es zu 100 % eine Zährte sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 419026


ich bin ja der, der am wenigsten Ahnung von der Fischbestimmung hat, aber ich glaube das sich hier der Computer vertan hat, den aufgrund das der Daumen den hohen Rücken verdeckt und der gute auch noch was im Maul hat was dann so aussieht als hätte er ein langes, hat den Computer bestimmt nicht mit berechnet.
besser und zu 100% wären Bilder wo der Fisch liegen würde.
ist aber alles nur eine Vermutung von mir


PS: ich würde sagen zu 100% Köderfisch


----------



## Thomas.

# gezielt auf Brassen

wie oben schon erwähnt waren Brassen früher noch Beifang der nicht ganz so beliebten Art, aber die Zeiten ändern sich.
Mittlerweile würde ich doch mal ganz gerne wider die eine oder andere an der Rute bekommen, aber weder im See noch am Fluss wo ich sie sogar sehe geht nix, am See fange ich früher undenkbar mehr Schleien und anderes seltenes bzw. gedacht schweres wie Karpfen und Karauschen aber nix mit Brasse, am Fluss sieht es nicht viel anderes aus, Wels auf Kugel und Tulip, Döbel in vernünftiger Größe, Hechte auf ansage, aber nix mit Brasse.
April und Mai konnte ich noch einige fangen das sogar gezielt aber danach war ende.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich fürs Fluss angeln? anfüttern ist wahrscheinlich sinnlos, Made und Mais in mengen brachten nix haben sie ignoriert, normales Futter? Strömung gleich weg?
bin für alles offen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich fürs Fluss angeln?


Method Feeder mit Futter, das im Korb klebt und nur abgenagt werden kann. 1mm Pellets zum Beispiel, etwas angefeuchtet und dann richtig gepresst. Darüber dann einen Miniwafter oder Popup. Wenn du dann nicht allzu weit rauswirft kannst du noch einige Pellets drum rum werfen, ob sich das aber lohnt, wegen der Strömung.


----------



## Niklas32

Nachdem der Wasserstand so langsam mal wieder passt, sitze ich mal wieder im Hafen an. 






Bisher tut sich aber noch nichts. Schwärme von Ukelei sind zahlreich auszumachen. Ob die Brachsen zu dieser Jahreszeit hier drin stehen, gilt es noch herauszufinden.


----------



## Thomas.

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Method Feeder mit Futter, das im Korb klebt und nur abgenagt werden kann. 1mm Pellets zum Beispiel, etwas angefeuchtet und dann richtig gepresst. Darüber dann einen Miniwafter oder Popup. Wenn du dann nicht allzu weit rauswirft kannst du noch einige Pellets drum rum werfen, ob sich das aber lohnt, wegen der Strömung.


hört sich gut an, Pellets sind bei mir gerade ende und müssen sowieso neu besorgt werden, werde ich auf jeden fall versuchen


----------



## Rheinspezie

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich fürs Fluss angeln? anfüttern ist wahrscheinlich sinnlos, Made und Mais in mengen brachten nix haben sie ignoriert, normales Futter? Strömung gleich weg?
> bin für alles offen.


Die fängst Du nachts. 
Ich würde Dendrobena versuchen... 
Habe beim nächtlichen Schlangendöbeln
Sehr oft Güster und Brassengezupfe dabei. 

Nachts....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *1mm* Pellets zum Beispiel, etwas angefeuchtet und dann richtig gepresst.


da nenne ich mal wirklich Mikro- und UUUL-Angeln   
Muss ich mal versuchen bei beißunwilligen Fischen, wenn das bei dir gut klappt ...


----------



## Thomas.

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die fängst Du nachts.
> 
> 
> Nachts....


----------



## Niklas32

Der Wechsel von Mais auf Bread Punch brachte zumindest Minigüster und Nanoplötz.


----------



## Dace

# IT'S BAD … for you Thomas. !

Ich weiß nicht woher deine Aversion gegen das Nachtangeln kommt, aber es muss ja nicht gleich ein "Overnighter", wie das man so heute nennt, sein.

Jedoch sind zwei bis drei Stunden in die Dunkelheit hinein eigentlich schon eine gute Zeit.

Ohne das ich gerade diese Zeitspanne genutzt hätte, hätte ich den größten Teil meiner B-Fische nicht an den Haken bekommen, aber auch eine gewaltige Anzahl an großen Brassen und Schleien.

# Pellet und Brassen

Das Brassen Pellets mögen, kann ich auch bestätigen. Deshalb setze ich Pellets an gewissen Gewässern oder Gewässerabschnitten erst gar nicht ein, weil sie sonst zu dominant am Futterplatz werden, wenn ich  andere Fische fangen möchte.

Allen, die am Wochenende ans Wasser kommen, viel Erfolg!


Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Nachtangeln war noch nie meins(nicht nur wegen den Ratten), in 30 Jahre vielleicht 3x, so 1-2 Stündchen in die Dunkelheit hinein könnte(werde) ich mal versuchen,
Pellets werde ich auf jeden fall mal probieren, dacht immer das Brassen ehr auf Süßes und Vanille stehen und nicht auf Fischig.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn die Brassen bei Dir keine Pellets kennen würde ich vorfüttern, auch mehrere Tage. Immer mal eine Handvoll an den Angelplatz reinwerfen. Andal würde Dir jetzt raten die Pellets im BAYWA zu kaufen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Du kannst natürlich auch Sonubaits nehmen, das bleibt Dir überlassen.


----------



## silverfish

Beim nächtlichen Welsangeln am Kanal gingen immer wieder Brassen auf Tauwurm. Allerdings maximal bis zwo Pfund.


----------



## Thomas.

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Du kannst natürlich auch Sonubaits nehmen, das bleibt Dir überlassen.


ich möchte sie fangen nicht verwöhnen, die bekommen Sonubaits und ich Würstchen von Aldi, fehlt mir auch noch


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Ohne das ich diese gerade diese Zeitspanne genutzt hätte, hätte ich den größten Teil meiner B-Fische nicht an den Haken bekommen


So war es bei mir im zeitigen Frühjahr auch. Die kamen alle erst mit der Dämmerung.
Die am Donnerstag biss zwar bei Sonnenschein. Allerdings ist direkt neben Omas Garten eine Brücke. Das Wasser ist aktuell unnatürlich klar und so spähte ich am Nachmittag auch mal von der Brücke herab. Ich konnte nur einen Döbel ausfindig machen. Bevor ich den Heimweg angetreten habe, bin ich nochmal für ein paar Minuten auf die Brücke. Jede Menge Döbel und 2 rollende Barben.
Ich habe es aus Zeitgründen aktuell nicht mehr nachts versucht. Nach dieser Beobachtung bin ich mir aber sicher, dass es Wirkung hätte.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Thomas.

Ti-it schrieb:


> So war es bei mir im zeitigen Frühjahr auch. Die kamen alle erst mit der Dämmerung.
> Die am Donnerstag biss zwar bei Sonnenschein. Allerdings ist direkt neben Omas Garten eine Brücke. Das Wasser ist aktuell unnatürlich klar und so spähte ich am Nachmittag auch mal von der Brücke herab. Ich konnte nur einen Döbel ausfindig machen. Bevor ich den Heimweg angetreten habe, bin ich nochmal für ein paar Minuten auf die Brücke. Jede Menge Döbel und 2 rollende Barben.
> Ich habe es aus Zeitgründen aktuell nicht mehr nachts versucht. Nach dieser Beobachtung bin ich mir aber sicher, dass es Wirkung hätte.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Kollege Ti-it dich lassen wir mal außen vor, du bist ja nicht an irgendeinen Fluss, du fischst ja in einer 24 Stunden 10 Sterne Wellness Oase mit Bedienung und allem Komfort so wie alles an Fisch was man sich wünschen kann. 
da hätte selbst Ich 0 Problem Nächte zu verweilen


----------



## Ti-it

Thomas. schrieb:


> Kollege Ti-it dich lassen wir mal außen vor, du bist ja nicht an irgendeinen Fluss, du fischst ja in einer 24 Stunden 10 Sterne Wellness Oase mit Bedienung und allem Komfort so wie alles an Fisch was man sich wünschen kann.
> da hätte selbst Ich 0 Problem Nächte zu verweilen








Meist keine Zeit zum Essen, aber Oma lässt es sich nie nehmen. Wenn ich dann 3 mal "Nein, danke" sage, dann muss ich zumindest ein Hanuta oder so nehmen 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Tricast

Für alle die noch etwas Kleingeld übrig haben und ihre Sphere - Feederruten ersetzen möchten: 

Exo Sphere Feeder​
Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Hier soll es mal einen gegeben haben der Dacia fuhr und RST angelte. Für den wäre das genau das richtige.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vermesser war das.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Jupp!

Wobei man thematisch unendlich herum diskutieren kann (könnte), auch bei RST und Konsorten, ob High Price und Hight End und High Power für jemanden überhaupt die gleiche Bedeutung oder Abhängigkeit haben. Ob Made in Germany wichtig ist, usw.
Und ob man überhaupt das bekommt, was man eigentlich will. (braucht, ersehnt).


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, Pellets sind bei mir gerade ende und müssen sowieso neu besorgt werden, werde ich auf jeden fall versuchen


Es gibt extra sticky Pellets für den Methodfeeder, die kleben wie Teufel, gibts von sonubait aber bestimmt auch woanders 


Tricast schrieb:


> Für alle die noch etwas Kleingeld übrig haben und ihre Sphere - Feederruten ersetzen möchten:
> 
> Exo Sphere Feeder​
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> PS.: Hier soll es mal einen gegeben haben der Dacia fuhr und RST angelte. Für den wäre das genau das richtige.


Oh muss ich direkt mal bestellen… Meine beiden sind schon soooooo alt und gewöhnlich.


----------



## Tricast

Sieste wohl, an Dich habe ich auch gedacht dabei. Das wäre ja mal was exklusives für Deinen Hausteich. Hatte gerade die Werbung von Browning im Matchangler gelesen und mußte auch gleich mal Tante Google bemühen.  

Liebe Grüße ins Münsterland Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Sieste wohl, an Dich habe ich auch gedacht dabei. Das wäre ja mal was exklusives für Deinen Hausteich. Hatte gerade die Werbung von Browning im Matchangler gelesen und mußte auch gleich mal Tante Google bemühen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße ins Münsterland Heinz


Ja über 700€ is ja mal ne Ansage


----------



## Tricast

Für die Shimanski Diaflash Matchrute (erste Serie) hat Shimanski damals einen Preis von 990,- DM aufgerufen. Also doch nicht so schlimm mit den 700,- €. Wollen mal sehen wo die preislich landet nach ein paar Monaten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Leute, das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Witz von Browning!  

Die Ruten Gewichte hoch von Sphere zu Exo Sphere, den Hochpreis 350 nochmal auf 700 verdoppelt, und ein noch üblerer Rollenhalter für Fakire, immer noch Minima-Stahlringe mit schlechter PE-Eignung.
11' 149g -> 169g
12' 160g -> 185g
13' 189g -> 198g
13' 210g -> 215g





Also für 700€ p.Stk. gehe ich bei Rutenumbauten/Upgrades in Serienfertigung (mit Kork und so) und finde bestimmt noch ein paar Mitmacher ....


----------



## kuttenkarl

Erst mal den Fängern ein Petri Heil. Sind wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen worden.

So, der Bus ist gepackt, nur noch morgenfrüh die Köder einpacken und ab geht es nach Pegestorf/Weser. Haben da ein Vereinsangeln. Ick freu mich schon wie Bolle. 


Zielfisch ist alles was in der Weser an Friedfisch rumschwimmt. Leider werden wir wahrscheinlich nur zu fünft sein, selbst Schuld kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Mescalero

Thomas. 

Die meisten Brassen habe ich bisher unbeabsichtigt auf Tauwurm gefangen. Die wenigen Male, die ich gezielt auf die Fische aus war, hat natürlich nicht eine einzige angebissen. Oder höchstens kleine.


----------



## geomas

#leichte Ruten

So eine habe ich heute gefischt - die neue alte Rute ist eine 3-teilige (+Wechselspitzen) Shimano Stradic Quiver 110.
Wunderbar leichte Rute, ich habe sie nicht gewogen, aber zusammen mit der nur testweise genutzten kleinen Biomaster 1000x fühlte sie sich federleicht an.





Auffallend der sehr schlanke und schön geformte Korkgriff, der leider deutliche Spuren des regen Gebrauchs aufweist.
Die Aktion der Rute gefällt mir soweit gut, habe sie mit sehr leichten Gewichten (1 oder 2 SSG-Bleie oder 5gr-DS-Blei) gefischt.





Kleines Goldstück, im relativ flachen Wasser neben Resten eines Seerosenfeldes abgegriffen...

Es biß recht gut - 4 Arten konnte ich überlisten, neben Plötz gab es 2 hübsche Rotfederchen, einen „guten Ukelei” und ein paar Güstern.
Die meisten auf Breadpunch, aber auch Mais lief als Köder. Die Bedingungen am Fluß waren fast perfekt - nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm, es blieb trocken und nur ein ganz leichter Wind ging. Der Pegel etwa 20cm über normal, das Wasser recht klar.





Schön geformtes Griffende, in meinen Augen für eine Rute dieser Art perfekt.





Zum WG steht nichts auf der Rute, die typischen kleinen Drahtkörbe sollten kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## geomas

Superleichte Feederruten, wahlweise mit Kork- oder „Skelett”-Griff, gibts übrigens auch von Free-Spirit:
die 10- bzw. 11ft-Ausführungen wiegen jeweils je nach Griff 106 oder 104gr*.





__





						Free Spirit Match - Hi-‘S’ Feederlites
					





					www.freespiritmatch.co.uk
				




Die Preise ähneln dann wohl den UVPs der Spheres (=sauteuer).



*) laut Hersteller


----------



## geomas

Petri heil, lieber Niklas32 - so einen „gemütlichen Hafen” hätte ich auch gerne. 
Breadpunch oder Flocke ist generell immer einen Versuch wert, auch als „Change-Bait”, wenn nach ner Weile der erste Köder nicht mehr fängt oder nur noch kleine Fische beißen.

Dir natürlich auch ein fröhliches Petri, lieber Thomas. - tja, wie Du die dicken Brassen erwischst weiß ich auch nicht. Method mit Micro-Pellets als Futter kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Hast Du schon mal Dropshot mit echtem Wurm versucht? Das ist zwar etwas un-ükelig, aber einen Versuch wäre es evtl. wert.

Micro-Pellets als Hakenköder - die Briten praktizieren das tatsächlich. Eingeweichte Mini-Pellets auf einem winzigen Haken ist ein bekannter Köder für die kalte Jahreszeit. Bringt wohl zuverlässig Fisch, wenn andere Köder versagen. Gilt meines (beschränkten) Wissens in erster Linie für Commercials und andere Gewässer, in denen oft mit Pellets gefischt wird.

Ti-it - ohh, wow, Deine Großmutter meint es wirklich gut mit Dir. Wenn ich zum Angeln ein solches Mahl bekommen würde müßte ich regelmäßig mehr Kohle in weitere Klamotten investieren als in Angelgerät.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal Dropshot mit echtem Wurm versucht?


nee das ist mit Bewegung verbunden, und dann müsste ich ja noch eine neue Rute und Rolle für kaufen

erst mal allen die heute zum Wasser kommen ein Petri.
ich werde jetzt auch mal los, bis 10Uhr werde ich es auf Brassen versuchen, dann Platz wechseln und für 2 Stunden schauen was die Döbel machen, so sieht der Plan für heute aus.
aber meistens kommt es ja anders als geplant.


----------



## Thomas.

Los gehts


----------



## daci7

#Brassenmagnete
Mein magisches Trio für Brassen sind:
Würmer, Maispellets (natürlich nicht als Köder) und süße Boilies/Dumbells
Zusammen mit recht süßem Futter wie Karamell, VMX oder Scopex ist das an unserem Altarm ein Brassenmagnet 
Ich krieg hier nen Rappel - irgendwie muss ich diese Woche noch ans Wasser, bevor es dann bald Richtung ostsee geht und wieder unükelig wird aber ich sehe einfach kein Fenster - oh man, ich werd richtig zappelig ... immerhin hab ich noch nen Liter Maden Schranke in der Kühlung ... vl muss ich mich mit nächtlichen Zandern zufrieden geben 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

Salaam Aleikum, Effendis,

Und erstmal ein kräftiges Petri in die Runde!
Heut komm ich mit nem Spezialproblem an den Stammtisch.
Es wird wieder Herbstsaison, und wie hier und da schon angedeutet juckts mich wieder in den Fingern eine Rute aufzubauen.
Ihr kennt meine Angelei, und den Rutentyp den ich dafür bevorzuge, leichte Grundruten, 2teilig, zwischen 1,25 und 1,5lbs um die 10ft, Schieberollenhalter, Aktion schnell und snappy. Nur diesmal würd ich mich gerne an eine fest eingebaute (Glas?)Spitze herantrauen. Das ist neu für mich und nicht ohne Risiken beim Bau.

Ich würde daher gerne als Vor-Studienobjekt eine Rute kaufen, die zumindest auf dem Papier sehr genau in den oben skizzierten Bereich fällt:
_Kogha Classy Angler Sensitip_. Wenn Sie sich bewährt könnte sie mir als Modell für den Eigenbau dienen.
Hier der Link, falls nicht statthaft bitte einfach löschen: 








						Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Sensitip günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Sensitip günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Papier ist geduldig, aber von den Spezifikationen wirkt sie sehr passend für mich und meine Johnnies.
Kennt jemand die Rute und kann etwas Näheres zu ihr berichten, bevor ich sie bestelle? Oder gibt es gewichtige Gründe davon abzusehen?

Hg
Minimax

Edit: Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, bei dem günstigen Preis ist die Frage eigentlich nur rhetorisch..


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Papier ist geduldig, aber von den Spezifikationen wirkt sie sehr passend für mich und meine Johnnies.
> Kennt jemand die Rute und kann etwas Näheres zu ihr berichten, bevor ich sie bestelle? Oder gibt es gewichtige Gründe davon abzusehen?
> 
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> Edit: Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, bei dem günstigen Preis ist die Frage eigentlich nur rhetorisch..


Wenn das Rutengewicht wirklich stimmt und nicht 100 (oder gar 200g) unterschlagen wurden (nachwiegen) - dann kaufen!
Die angegebene schwere Barbel-Twintip-Rute z.B. war ja trotz offenem? Forumstest irgendwie ein Flop, liebe schweigende Tester, ich warte noch auf die genauen Wägungen ....  
kann auch passieren, dafür gibt es die Waage und das Retournament mit Mängelrüge und Rücksendemarke.

Du willst Glasfaser-Tip, also sowas richtig intensiv ausprobieren! Und gute Chance, dass ein Massen-Carbon sogar moderner und weiter entwickelt als die käufliche Blankware ist. Bei Friedfischruten reicht das längst für die geringen Längen bis 14ft hin, bei Spinruten bis 8ft auch.
Finanziell ist das Risiko überschaubar, ganz im Gegensatz zu den sündigen (Blank)Preisen der Rutenbaudealer, und dort kannst du es da eben nicht vorab testen, aufbauen, absägen und dann noch wieder retournieren.  Dewegen ist Fertigrutenkauf effektiv immer viel günstiger und der Umbau einer Fertigrute auch, und bei Bedarf z.B. nur neuer Griff drauf machen, viel schneller.
Beim Askari nutze ich bei mir neuen Rutentypen sogar den 0,99 Aufpreis für die weit längere Rückgabe, 100 Tage oder so, das ist super!
Habe ich seltsamerweise genau dann aber noch nicht gebraucht. 

Ich hab noch was anderes sehr nettes um 10ft mit beweglicher Spitze oder was sanft parabol-floatiges für die schmalen Taler  (einfach Sorglospakete zum frei drauf los experimentieren) gefunden, und das samt bestem amtlichen Stammbaum.

Man muss sich das wertemäßig mal klar machen, Rutenpreise 40/50/60 EUR mit Langfristwert.
In einem Restaurant bzw. "käuflichen Essenvorsetzer" bekommt du kein kleines Essen für 2 Personen mehr für die Taler, so 40€ kann man schon alleine auf dem Zettel haben und geht dann noch oft unbefriedigt wieder von dannen, und bleiben tut nichts, bzw. hoffentlich kein fieses Nachspiel wie Verdauungsstörungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur diesmal würd ich mich gerne an eine fest eingebaute (Glas?)Spitze herantrauen.



Davon rate ich dir ganz klar ab.
Du bekommst es nicht hin dass das anschließend harmonisch biegt. Es bleibt auf der Länge der eingefügten Glasspitze eine harte/unbiegsame Stelle mit stark erhöhter Bruchgefahr genau am Ende((Richtung Blank). Das bringt nur Frust und vermeidbare Kosten.

Mein Rat - kauf dir eine leichte Feederrute mit Glasspitze oder fertige dir dazu eine Glasspitze an.


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein Rat - kauf dir eine leichte Feederrute mir Glasspitze oder fertige dir dazu eine Glasspitze an.


Vielleicht wäre dann die Classic Angler Duo besser geeignet, weil die passende Länge ist vorhanden und ein Feeder Oberteil ist ja mit dabei.


----------



## Minimax

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre dann die Classic Angler Duo besser geeignet, weil die passende Länge ist vorhanden und ein Feeder Oberteil ist ja mit dabei.


Die besitze ich und werde sie bei nächster Gelegenheit aus dem Archiv holen um sie zu testen. Allerdings ist leider das Feederoberteil gebrochen, macht nix, ich werde sie mal mit dem Swingoberteil ohne Spitze ausprobieren.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Davon rate ich dir ganz klar ab.
> Du bekommst es nicht hin dass das anschließend harmonisch biegt. Es bleibt auf der Länge der eingefügten Glasspitze eine harte/unbiegsame Stelle mit stark erhöhter Bruchgefahr genau am Ende((Richtung Blank). Das bringt nur Frust und vermeidbare Kosten.


Ja so etwas befürchte ich auch: Daher bin ich ja auf die genannte Kogha und ihre Eigenschaften gespannt, mal sehen wie die das gelöst haben.

Oha, da fällt mir ein, ich habe ja irgendwo im Keller noch eine 11ft Youngs mit 2 Oberteilen, eins davon ebenfalls mit fest eingebauter Wibbel-Spitze. Muss ich mir auch mal wieder angucken.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dewegen ist Fertigrutenkauf effektiv immer viel günstiger und der Umbau einer Fertigrute auch,


Nene, es muss schon ein Eigenbau sein: Aber eben aus gut informierter Position heraus, und mit einer leidlich hinreichenden 'Vorlage' zur Hand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Nene, es muss schon ein Eigenbau sein: Aber eben aus gut informierter Position heraus, und mit einer leidlich hinreichenden 'Vorlage' zur Hand.


Das auf jeden Fall!
Bei dem Wunsch ist probieren genau richtig, Georg hat eine wunderfeine Glasfasertip, die du ziemlich sicher auch kennst.
Ich habe eine kurze auch mit weißer eingesetzter Faser, gedacht als Spezialkreation von Byron für eine Art Forellen-Dropshot.
Ich sehe gelungene Beispiele, die das leidige Problem des Überganges durchaus gelöst bekommen haben.
Meine wichtigsten Feederruten haben das auch gut hinbekommen, das ST mit Einsteckung ist oben erstmal ziemlich weich, alles super dann!

Man baut eine gute spezialisierte Rute (Specimen Rod) aber nicht einfach frei Schnauze, sondern muss viel probieren und ändern.
Eine richtig gute Rute ist schlussendlich sogar selbst lackiert, handgearbeitet über alles und volle Länge , nach eigenem Gusto   und Vorgaben von Gewässer und Fisch usw.
Alles andere bleibt vergleichsweise nur eine Halbheit. Bzw. weckt immer wieder Begehrlichkeiten nach neuen Ruten, ein endloses Karussel, wenn man da drauf sitzen bleibt. Eine störende Kleinigkeit wie Farbe, Beschriftung, Ringe usw. reicht.

Von daher rippe ich in meinem "Evolutionärem Rutenbau" praktisch alle Ruten nach der bewältigten Probephase (2 Jahre und mehr) wieder und baue sie dann erst komplett richtig samt Blanklackierung auf.
Dazu passt z.B. die präzise Verwendung von wasserfesten Leim anstelle Gematsche mit Epoxy sehr gut, weil es viel einfacher geht, da wieder zu ändern.
Nach 5 Jahren intensiver Nutzung ist ein Korkgriff schon mal unschön geworden, man denkt über schöner machen oder ersetzen durchaus nach. Zumal wenn man streichelzartes Neumaterial angeboten bekommt.
Zerkratzte oder schwer beschädigte Ruten (samt Zusammensetzstelle) sehen nach einer Neulackierung erst wieder richtig frisch aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> mal sehen wie die das gelöst haben.



Die Spitzen sind entweder einlaminiert oder (ähnlich einer Feeerrrutensteckung) mit extra Carbonlagen  verstärkt, so wie bei den Steckverbindungen auch.
Beides hast du nicht wenn du einen Blank, der nicht dafür gemacht ist, absägst.


----------



## Dace

Da muss ich dem Prof beifügen. Das Zusammenfügen, Einspleißen von Rutenteilen beim Bau einer Rute ist nicht einfach.

Gerade gestern hatten wir eine Zusammenkunft aller Gruppenmitglieder. Da ist auch "Schwingzeit" und da sind dann immer eine Handvoll neuer selbstgebauter oder restaurierter Ruten dabei, unter anderem auch "Zusammengefügte", das heißt aus zwei oder drei oder mehr unterschiedlichen Blanks, meist vom gleichen Hersteller - aber nur "Holzstäbchen" oder "Glas".

Wenn du eine gute Auswahl an Blanks hast, wäre das schon mal eine gute Grundlage, da kann man durch Stecken und Schwingen die optimale Rute finden.

Aber ohne eine Rute oder Blank in der Hand gehabt zu haben, sie für einen Umbau zu verwenden, halte ich für sehr gewagt, ich würde es nicht tun.

Einen Quiver einspleißen ist, wie an meiner Drennan Twin Tip Duo sieht, schon problematisch. Ein Spitzenteil aus einem anderen Material würde ich wenn immer als komplettes Spitzeteil verwenden, denn sonst ist, wie der Prof schreibt, immer eine harte/unbiegsame Stelle vorhanden.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein Rat - kauf dir eine leichte Feederrute mit Glasspitze oder fertige dir dazu eine Glasspitze an.



Wenn, würde ich es auch so machen.


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beides hast du nicht wenn du einen Blank, der nicht dafür gemacht ist, absägst.


Das hängt sehr von der Art der Rute und ihrem Taper ab.
Spinruten haben sehr oft zu viel Power auf dem obersten Viertel, das ist klar.
Beim XFast Taper kommt man quasi immer in die Härte des oberen Rückgrats hinein, dann ist Game-Over, ganz schlechtes Ergebnis mit einer "Jerk-Rute".

Bei sehr parabolen Spitzenteilen ist es dagegen richtig einfach, da kann ich Spitze abschneiden und nichts ändert sich in der Biegekurve, immer schön rund.
Wird nur kräftiger, jüngst ausprobiert.
Diese parabolen Biegekurven magst du ja besonders wenig , ob ST oder HT!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei sehr parabolen Spitzenteilen ist es dagegen richtig einfach, da kann ich Spitze abschneiden und nichts ändert sich in der Biegekurve, immer schön rund.



Aber nicht mehr mit einer Glasspitze.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Spitze soll doch richtig weich sein, das vorhandene parabole ST macht schon alles richtig in Hinsicht gute Feeder/Pickerspitze und bestmöglichem runden Übergang.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich mehr ein immerwährendes Verschleißteilproblem mit einer feinen Spitze, zudem beim Transport dran, die geht leicht kaputt  und muss bei fest verbaut einigermaßen leicht austauschbar sein,
oder bei steckbar hat man es richtig leicht.
Ich bastel als nächstes an Zwischensteckungen herum, dann geht alles in noch viel breiterem Bereich.

Außerdem hat man immer mehr oder weniger Wind, mehr oder weniger Strömung, selbst bei Kleingewässern. Eine Spitze für alles ist da blöd, außer man hat eine besondere Spezialrute für quasi eine einzige Köderei gebaut.

Für Kleingewässer ist parabol super, die Brits waren ja nicht so doof, wie heute viele tun mit Abneigung gegen (Voll)Parabol.
Ich sehe parabole Ruten mehr als Funrute denn als optimale Einsackrute, so etwa, wie drillen mit eine Hand auf den Rücken gebunden, Drill mit viel Aktionsbereich für den Fisch, bockig ist das in jedem Falle! 
Die FliFis machen ja auch sowas mit quasi freiwilliger Selbstbehinderung und mehr Erlebnis am kämpfenden Fisch.
Meine Fliegendinger, also Flyblank-Universalrutenbauten,  machen alle viel Spaß, haben jedoch enge Grenzen, ab wo sie versagen.

Für eine kraftvolle Distanzrute und gar Feederkorbrute hat man wegen kräftig werfen wollen und der Vereinigung von unten hart und oben weich und Bruchlasten nochmal viel mehr Faktoren zu berücksichtigen.
So ein möglichst sensibles Rutendingelchen im Nahbereich für Silberlinge ist eine andere Liga, das ist viel einfacher.
Das habe ich früher schon mit geschnittenen Stöckern und Bambusernten beim Nachbar geschafft, also Naturholz.


----------



## Debilofant

Minimax schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Rute und kann etwas Näheres zu ihr berichten, bevor ich sie bestelle? Oder gibt es gewichtige Gründe davon abzusehen?



Moin Minimax,

ich hatte diese Rute dieses Jahr im Frühling in den Händen, und schreibe daher trotz fehlender Stammtischlizenz ausnahmesweise dann halt hier auch mal etwas dazu.

Die Rute ist ein absoluter Exot bzw. meines Wissens sowohl im zeitgenössischen als auch museumsreifen Rutenwald einzigartig und die Spitze noch einmal um ein Vielfaches sensibler als ein normaler Winkle-Picker mit im Vergleich zu Feederruten bereits deutlich feineren Glasfaserspitzen. Der Name dieser wirklich sehr speziellen Rute ist also zu 110 % Programm, denn die Spitze ist wirklich ultra-ultra-ultradünn und *NICHT* rund, sondern ab ca. der Hälfte zum Endring hin wie eine Bandnudel abgeflacht. Letzteres hat dann zusätzlich den Effekt, dass sie sich schon bei einem auch nur "erahnten"  Lufthauch praktisch nur in eine Richtung bzw. nur vertikal in Bewegung setzt und etwa bereits beim bloßen Halten in der Waagerechten durch das "Eigengewicht" sichtbar nach unten gekrümmt ist bzw. schwerkraftbedingt ordentlich durchhängt, zu den Seiten hin jedoch wesentlich härter reagiert bzw. vergleichsweise deutlich "schwerer" sich biegen lässt. Ich habe es zwar im Shop nicht ausprobiert, aber womöglich lässt sich in diese abgeflachte ultradünne Glasfaserspitze sogar ein "Knoten" machen, ohne dass sie bricht...

Ansonsten sind Verarbeitung und Gesamtrutengewicht bzw. Balance für das Preissegment wohl i.O. bzw. angemessen.

Vom Einsatzzweck her wüsste ich nicht, unter welchen Bedingungen eine derart extrem auf Sensibilität getrimmte Rutenspitze bei der Bissanzeige wirklich Not täte. Vom Widerstand her dürfte ein beißender Fisch vermutlich genauso viel/wenig spüren wie bei einer unbeschwerten Schwingspitze.


----------



## silverfish

Wie der Prof.schrieb, so isses. 
Habe mal ne Rute mit abgebrochener Spitze bekommen. Hat er wohl mit Autotür geschafft.
Lange nach ner passenden Spitze gesucht. Habe von dieser Aktion noch etliche Vollglas ,Vollkarbon und Hohlglasspitzen.
Zuerst ne Hohlglasspitze eingeklebt . Bruch beim Wurf beim zweiten Angeln mit der Rute. Danach die Vollkarbonspitze.Die brach beim Drill eines 4 Pfund Brassens. Zuletzt hatte ich dann die Vollglasspitze versucht. Hier brach die Rute unterhalb der Verbindung. Und ich hatte soviel Zeit in die Reperaturen investiert. Genau gemessen und angepasst sowie genau austariert.
Im Endeffekt hab ich dann ein  komplettes neues Spitzenteil aufgebaut.
Da war der frühere Besitzer so von angetan, dass er die Rute zurückkaufen wollte. Da wohl persönliche Erinnerungen im Spiel waren,hab ich sie ihm zu seinem nächsten Geburtstag zurückgegeben. Natürlich aufpoliert  und Bindungen neu lackiert.
 Am ersten Angeltag an dem er die Rute wieder benutzte leuchteten seine Augen wie Karfunkelsteine.
Aber das nur am Rande .


----------



## Minimax

Debilofant schrieb:


> Die Rute ist ein absoluter Exot bzw. meines Wissens sowohl im zeitgenössischen als auch museumsreifen Rutenwald einzigartig


Klingt alles sehr interessant. Nun die Würfel sind gefallen, ich hab sie bestellt und werde berichten.


----------



## Niklas32

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage. 







Ich sitze heute bei schönem Wetter mal wieder am Altarm an. Vom Wassermangel der letzten Monate ist hier nichts mehr zu sehen. Ich habe sogar trotz aufgestellter Ruten ganz schön Probleme mit der Strömung. Selbst der 50 Gramm method Korb hoppelt immer mal wieder los. 
Passiert ist hier fischmäßig bisher noch nichts. Zwei mal gab es einen vermeintlichen minimalen Zupfer auf Bread Punch, der aber nicht umzusetzen war.


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Passiert ist hier fischmäßig bisher noch nichts.



Das sieht aber richtig gut Niklas32 !

Wenn ich das gegenüberliegende Ufer sehe und mir so denke, wenn der Köder da liegt, dann geht es gleich ab, darauf wette ich meinen Angelhut … ich habe das Wetten aufgegeben, Angelhüte habe ich keine mehr …

Manchmal sehen die Stellen über Wasser top aus, aber was unter Wasser los ist, tja … 

Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen, dass was an den Haken geht.


Tight lines


----------



## Niklas32

Dace schrieb:


> Das sieht aber richtig gut Niklas32 !
> 
> Wenn ich das gegenüberliegende Ufer sehe und mir so denke, wenn der Köder da liegt, dann geht es gleich ab, darauf wette ich meinen Angelhut … ich habe das Wetten aufgegeben, Angelhüte habe ich keine mehr …
> 
> Manchmal sehen die Stellen über Wasser top aus, aber was unter Wasser los ist, tja …
> 
> Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen, dass was an den Haken geht.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Das dachte ich mir eigentlich auch. Daher habe ich beide Ruten direkt am gegenüberliegenden Ufer platziert. Dort ist nahezu keine Strömung mehr. Vor mir strömt es stark und dreht dann in Richtung Mitte. 






Habe die Situation mal versucht einzufangen. 

Das gegenüberliegende Ufer brachte mir hier bisher auch die meisten Fische. 

Ich habe eine rute jetzt mal umgelegt und fische im tiefen strömenden Bereich vor dem eigenen Ufer.


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> tiefen strömenden Bereich vor dem eigenen Ufer.



Dann sieht es inder Tat anders aus. Ich würde auch mal an die Strömungskante zwischen dem ruhigen Teil des gegeüberliegeden Ufers und dem tiefen strömenden Bereich vor dem eigenen Ufer zu angeln. Auf jeden Fall hast du da von den Stellen her unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten an Fische zu kommen wenn ich mir den Gewässerverlauf ansehe.


Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> . Ich würde auch mal an die Strömungskante zwischen dem ruhigen Teil des gegeüberliegeden Ufers und dem tiefen strömenden Bereich vor dem eigenen Ufer zu angeln.


Das ist eigentlich für mich immer erste Wahl.
Falls man eine klar abgegrenzte Sohle hat, ist genau diese Kante, wenns passt gegenüberliegend, meine erste Anlaufstelle.. .


----------



## Niklas32

Dace schrieb:


> Dann sieht es inder Tat anders aus. Ich würde auch mal an die Strömungskante zwischen dem ruhigen Teil des gegeüberliegeden Ufers und dem tiefen strömenden Bereich vor dem eigenen Ufer zu angeln. Auf jeden Fall hast du da von den Stellen her unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten an Fische zu kommen wenn ich mir den Gewässerverlauf ansehe.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Dafür müsste ich mich etwas weiter stromab setzen, glaube ich. Hier prallt das Wasser auf meine Uferseite und dreht dann in Richtung Mitte und gegenüberliegendes Ufer. Eine klare Strömungskante hab ich hier dadurch nicht. 
Ich habe jetzt versucht den Bereich zu befischen in dem das Wasser langsam in die Gegenrichtung fließt bzw. nahezu zum stehen kommt. 

Vielen Dank für den Input auf jeden Fall. Finde es immer interessant zu sehen, wie andere an einem Gewässer vorgehen würden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt versucht den Bereich zu befischen in dem das Wasser langsam in die Gegenrichtung fließt bzw. nahezu zum stehen kommt.


Genau dort würde ich die zweite Rute platzieren.. .
Wenn Du genau in dem Prallbereich sitzt, ist die Drehströhmung schon sehr gut.
Sieht jedenfalls toll aus....


----------



## Thomas.

Petri allen die draußen sind oder waren.

bin schon länger wider zurück, habe den ersten Platz nach etwas über einer Stunde verlassen, ich hatte noch ein paar Pellets gefunden und es neben Dendros damit versucht, außer einen u10cm Barsch war dort nix zu machen.
an Stelle Nr2. war nichts an Fisch zusehen, keine Döbel. Aber dort wo rhinefisher eine Woche vorher gesessen hat waren einige auszumachen, und es hat auch nur sehr kurze zeit gebraucht bis ich einen am Haken hatte, aber keine 3sec. später patsch das Vorfach an den scharfen Steinen ab.
also ab zum Anleger, und da hat mir ein großer weißer Vogel fast 3 Stunden das leben schwer gemacht, dat Blöde Vieh hat es auf mein Tulip abgesehen und so war ich mehr mit einholen und Richtungswechsel beim auswerfen beschäftig als mit beobachten der Fische, aber irgend wann ist die Strömung stärker geworden und das Wasser stieg auch um ca.20cm an (was hier nicht ungewöhnlich ist)  was auch die Döbel wider anlockte, auf jeden fall haute das Biest endlich ab, kurz darauf habe ich einen Biss verpennt, aber dann zwei ü50er in kurzer zeit hinter einander.
das wars erstmal, ich hoffe das ich in der Woche noch mal zu den Brassen komme.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Nachtrag zum Einbau einer Spitze in eine Rute:
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das hinbekommen habe, aber bisher hält meine geflickte Rute sogar bei einem Drill eines 5 kg-Schuppenkarpfens im Kraut.

Die Spitze meiner Kohlefaserspinnrute 2.40 m Wurfgewicht ca. 30 g, Aktion spitzenbetont progressiv war zerbrochen.
Nachdem sie jahrelang nur rumlag bis auf ein paar Spezial-Einsätze, kaufte ich mir eine sensible Vollglasspitze, Wurfgewicht geschätzt 15 g.
Das abgebrochene Spitzenteil wurde mehrfach mit der Eisensäge gekürzt, damit ich ein halbwegs langes Stück der Vollglasspitze einsetzen konnte.
War natürlich ein Kompromiß: Denn je kürzer der Kohlefaserteil, desto kopfschwerer und wabbeliger wird die Rute.
Sie ist nun auch nur noch knapp 2,20 m lang.
Die Vollglasspitze habe ich durch das hohle Teil des Kohlefaserspitzenteils geschoben, ähnlich einer Teleskoprute.
Nun mußte noch das dicke Ende angepaßt werden:
Zu lang, dann würde die Akton zu stark unterbrochen, bzw. eine geschiente, steife Stelle entstehen.
Zu kurz, dann würde die Vollglasspitze "arbeiten" und mit der Zeit ganz rausflutschen.
Habe einen knappen cm der Vollglasspitze nun im Kohlefaserblank.
Kleber habe ich keinen benutzt, nur Rutenlack, wollte das ganze ja nicht schienen.
Das einzige was bei dem Brutalo-Drill mit dem Schuppi passiert ist:
Die Spitze hat sich gelöst, bzw. der Lack hat nicht gehalten, sie wurde quasi "teleskopisch", aber gehalten hat sie.

Sowohl die Rute als auch die Vollglasspitze waren nicht so teuer, da habe ich das Experiment gewagt.
Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Glück, da meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten nicht so berühmt sind ;-).


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber keine 3sec. später patsch das Vorfach an den scharfen Steinen ab.


Öhmm... wie beruhigend...
Oder schreibst Du das bloß um mich zu trösten...


Thomas. schrieb:


> da hat mir ein großer weißer Vogel


Die sollen ja recht lecker sein... .


----------



## Ti-it

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Matchrute, es war meine erste Match, hatte ich mir mühsam abgespart und kostete damals trotz Reduzierung glaube ich an die 100 DM ??? genau kann ich es leider nicht mehr sagen.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sicher als lange Match noch teurer gewesen, ich habe 1999 für Reste der kleineren Universal noch 140 DM gezahlt.
> 
> Tolle fast unscheinbare Ruten jedenfalls, das Carbon ist schon so gut gemacht, dass es zeitlos gefällt.


Im Februar Blinker von 1996 ist die 4,20m Version mit 174 DM angegeben. Die Universal ist nicht enthalten. Vllt kam die erst später.
geomas deine Leger liegt da bei 114 DM
In der Beschreibung enthalten:
97% Kohlefaser
Bindungen doppelt lackiert 
Griff aus geschliffenem Portugalkork
Carbon/Edelstahl Schraubrollenhalter mit Einlage 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Öhmm... wie beruhigend...
> Oder schreibst Du das bloß um mich zu trösten...


nee leider nicht, ist schon eine gräfliche Sache dort je nach Wasserstand, wenn er höher ist kann man es dort probieren.
aber bei den paar cm sind die Brocken schon ein großes Problem


----------



## Dace

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Finde es immer interessant zu sehen, wie andere an einem Gewässer vorgehen würden.



Das lesen von Fließgewässern hat mir als junger Angler ein älterer Angler und Vereinskollege beigebracht. Ich durfte dabei sitzen und ihm beim Angeln zuschauen, aber ruhig sitzen!

Da war immer sein geliebter Dackel dabei, wenn er mit seiner 5 m Telestippe auf seiner Sitzkiepe saß und  mir den Lauf der Pose in der Strömung erklärte und wo die besten Stellen waren und wie die Pose zu führen ist oder wo das Blei der Grundrute (meist Aalrute damals) zum liegen kommen sollte. Das war eine gute Grundausbildung, die mir heute noch zu gute kommt!

Petri Thomas. zu den herrlichen Döbeln!


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Ein wunderbares Döbelpaar, lieber Thomas. Da lacht mein Herz, kräftiges Petri!

Und vielen herzlichen Dank allen Diskutanden des Spitzenthemas, mal sehen wohin das führt.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein wunderbares Döbelpaar, lieber @Thomas. Da lacht mein Herz, kräftiges Petri!


Danke, sehe Du mal zu das du wider richtig fit wirst und auch wider Bilder zusteuern kannst.


----------



## Tricast

Hallo, das Teil hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr benutzt da ein Bein am Gelenk gebrochen war. Jetzt habe ich zwei neue Teile angefertigt und siehe es passt und ich werde die "Flak" wieder benutzen. Wollte Euch nur mal die Kuriosität vorstellen.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

Tricast schrieb:


> Wollte Euch nur mal die Kuriosität vorstellen


Hab ihr gut wieder hin bekommen.


----------



## Dace

Tricast schrieb:


> Wollte Euch nur mal die Kuriosität vorstellen.



Das ist ja wirklich ein kurioses Teil Heinz. Hätte ich früher für das Schwingspitzenangeln am Kanal an den hohen Spundwänden gut gebrauchen können. Wer hat das den hergestellt bzw. vertrieben?

Schöne Hardy auf dem Teil, welche ist das denn?

Grüße an Susanne.


Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Das lesen von Fließgewässern hat mir als junger Angler ein älterer Angler und Vereinskollege beigebracht. Ich durfte dabei sitzen und ihm beim Angeln zuschauen, aber ruhig sitzen!
> 
> Da war immer sein geliebter Dackel dabei, wenn er mit seiner 5 m Telestippe auf seiner Sitzkiepe saß und  mir den Lauf der Pose in der Strömung erklärte und wo die besten Stellen waren und wie die Pose zu führen ist oder wo das Blei der Grundrute (meist Aalrute damals) zum liegen kommen sollte. Das war eine gute Grundausbildung, die mir heute noch zu gute kommt!
> 
> Petri Thomas. zu den herrlichen Döbeln!
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Da darf man sich auch sehr glücklich schätzen, wenn einem solch erfahrene Anglerkollegen in jungen Jahren solch essenzielle Tipps geben. 

Von Tony Miles habe ich jetzt einige gute Beiträge in alten Blinker Zeitschriften dazu gelesen. 

Von Ekkehard Wiederholz gibt es ein Buch, welches sich damit auseinandersetzt. Ich habe es bisher aber nur angelesen. 
Der Autor prüft die Strömungsverläufe hier immer mittels einem kleinen Zweig oder Blatt. 




Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Jason

Da schließe ich mich Hecht100+ an, sieht wieder gut aus und hält für die nächsten Jahre. 
Ein dickes Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage, besonders an Thomas. der zu Saisonbeginn nicht so erfolgreich war und in der letzten Zeit prächtige Fänge präsentiert. 
Wir hatten heute unser Abangeln von unserem Flüsschen. Die Beteiligung war traurig, von 16 aktiven und 21 passiven Mitgliedern, die dazu auch eingeladen waren, waren 4 am Wasser. Gefangen wurde nichts, rein gar nichts. Unsere Warme hat einfach noch zu wenig Wasser und der Bewuchs ist sehr hoch, ein schwieriges angeln. Ich habe auf ca.25cm gefischt um keine Hänger zu riskieren, eine kleinen Biss hatte ich, das war es schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Von Tony Miles habe ich jetzt einige gute Beiträge in alten Blinker Zeitschriften dazu gelesen.



In seinem letzten Buch "The End Of The Line" schreibt Tony Miles in dem Kapitel "Understanding Rivers" sehr ausführlich Stellen und Plätze an Flüssen, wie ich es noch nie vorher irgendwo gelesen habe - einfach genial. Ist leider ausverkauft. Aber vielleicht taucht ja irgendwo mal Exemplar im Netz auf. Wer an sowas Interesse hat, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Seine Gewässer lesen und verstehen ist ein wichtiger Schlüssel zum Erfolg für mich, da geht kein Weg für mich vorbei.


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Gut zu lesen oder zu hören, daß Du jetzt wieder Projekte wie die Glasspitzenrute in Angriff nimmst, lieber Minimax !
Die abgeflachte Spitze der Kogha macht ja einen sehr interessanten Eindruck, bin gespannt, wie Du die Rute einschätzt und wie Du an das Bauprojekt herangehst.

Eingespleißte Vollglasspitzen kann man offenbar hervorragend bauen und auch recht miserabel.
Als gutes Beispiel für Fall Nr. 1 kann ich die öfters gezeigte braune 8'6'' Quivertip nennen, deren Aktion würde ich als absolut harmonisch bezeichnen.





Die hatte ich ja in Gieselwerder mit und jedem, der nicht schnell genug weg war, gezeigt...





Interessant an ihr sind übrigens die vergleichsweise großen „Drahtringe” - ob die ihren Ursprung im Fly-Bereich haben??

Und als Negativbeispiel ist ganz klar meine OCC-Rute zu nennen - deren Quivertip-Oberteil hat gleich 2 ,„Flat Spots” in der Biegekurve. Allerdings macht sich dies in der Praxis bislang nicht wirklich negativ bemerkbar.


----------



## geomas

Am Vormittag war ich erneut am Wasser, wieder am Fluß nebenan. Der neuen alten Quiver-Rute habe ich eine andere Rolle verpaßt (Okuma Ceymar Match XT 30 FD oder so) mit der robusten 4lb Sensor brown als Hauptschnur. Ganz simple Montage mit festem Bleiseitenarm und relativ kurzem Vorfach. Zunächst habe ich einen 12gr Groundbait-Feeder zum Einsatz gebracht, mit LB von gestern/vorgestern drin und Breadpunch am 12er Sphere Ultra Light Haken.
Es biß richtig gut, leider blieben zunächst die „besseren Fische” aus. Habe dann herumexperimentiert - große „Honig-Mais”-Körner brachten weniger Bisse. Besser lief es mit dem traurigen Rest an Dosenmais- zwei kleine Körner am Haken wirkten als Kleinfischbremse.
An der Zweitrute kurz gefischte Maden/Caster sorgten für Kleinfischalarm, zeigefingerlange Rotfedern und kleinfingerkurze Plötz rüttelten wacker an der feinen Carbonspitze von Rute zwo.
Als das LiquiBread alle war habe ich ein 7gr-Tellerblei anstelle des Körbchens eingeschlauft und es mit Flocke aus Brotresten und Mais/Caster/Made-Kombinationen versucht. 





So konnte ich noch zwei Brassen von gut 40und etwa 50cm sowie einige etwas größere Plötz überlisten.

Die deutlich gebrauchte Shimano Quiver macht sich als „Silverfish”-Rute richtig gut. Wenn mal etwas mehr Strömung ist werde ich die klar härtere Carbon-Spitze einsetzen und gegen die Strömung fischen - für die „Fallbiss-Anzeige” gefallen mir etwas straffere Spitzen besser.


----------



## geomas

Herzlichen Dank natürlich für die interessanten Beiträge der letzten Zeit - Heinz Mono-Rod-Pod ist zu nennen, die Fluß-Impressionen von Niklas, die Döbel-Exkursion von Thomas und die Antworten darauf.

Ist wirklich ne schöne Bandbreite an Themen hier zu finden am Stammtisch.


----------



## Mescalero

#sensitip 

Die _Classy Angler _Ruten finde ich ziemlich reizvoll und hatte auch welche, die Sensitip war auch dabei und das war die unharmonischste von allen. 
Die flache Spitze entspricht geschätzt vielleicht einer 0,1 oz Feederspitze und die passt überhaupt nicht! Viel zu wabbelig, bereits der kleinste Hauch von Wind macht jede Bisserkennung unmöglich. 
Der Blank ist ok und entspricht leichten Pickerruten, für dein Vorhaben Minimax gibt es ganz bestimmt viel besser geeignete Rohlinge.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> #sensitip
> Der Blank ist ok und entspricht leichten Pickerruten, für dein Vorhaben Minimax gibt es ganz bestimmt viel besser geeignete Rohlinge.


Da bin ich ja gespannt wenn die Spaghettirute hier ankommt.
Die war allerdings auch nicht als Rohling oder Bastelware gedacht sondern aus sich heraus als eigenständiges Gewächs des Rutenhains.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bei askari ist der Rückversand ja kostenlos....


----------



## rhinefisher

Wo wir doch gerade beim Thema wunderschöne Rutengriffe sind, wollte ich euch mein neues, und sicherlich zukunftsweisendes
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Designe mal vorstellen..
Das ist mir mal wieder meisterlich gelungen...


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist mir mal wieder meisterlich gelungen...



Lila ? Seriously ?


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wo wir doch gerade beim Thema wunderschöne Rutengriffe sind, wollte ich euch mein neues, und sicherlich zukunftsweisendes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419385
> Anhang anzeigen 419386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designe mal vorstellen..
> Das ist mir mal wieder meisterlich gelungen...


Es kommt alles wieder, beim Tennisschlägergriff habe ich so schnell nicht damit gerechnet. **


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es kommt alles wieder, beim Tennisschlägergriff habe ich so schnell nicht damit gerechnet. **


Original Schildkrööte  oder wie hieß die Marke ?


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wo wir doch gerade beim Thema wunderschöne Rutengriffe sind, wollte ich euch mein neues, und sicherlich zukunftsweisendes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419385
> Anhang anzeigen 419386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designe mal vorstellen..
> Das ist mir mal wieder meisterlich gelungen...


hässlich und schäbig, wo ist blos die schöne Sonnenscheindecke geblieben? So wird das nix...


----------



## Hecht100+

Ne ne, die Marke hieß DAM, Shakespeare und Co. War in den 80zigern und davor und danach das billige Grauen eines Rutengriffes.


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich ein kurioses Teil Heinz. Hätte ich früher für das Schwingspitzenangeln am Kanal an den hohen Spundwänden gut gebrauchen können. Wer hat das den hergestellt bzw. vertrieben?
> 
> Schöne Hardy auf dem Teil, welche ist das denn?
> 
> Grüße an Susanne.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Das Teil ist schon uralt, mindestens 30 Jahre und lag die meiste Zeit in der Ecke. 1. weil es nicht gebraucht wurde da ich eine Kiepe habe mit den entsprechenden Anbauteilen und 2. weil ein Gelenk gebrochen war. Jetzt wo ich wieder öfter mit dem Klapphocker losgehe habe ich mich an das Ding erinnert und repariert. Bestimmt kam das Teil aus dem fernen Osten und wo ich es gekauft habe kann ich leider nicht mehr erinnern; es könnte Moritz in Hude gewesen sein.
Die Hardy ist eine alte Carbon-Match die ich geschenkt bekommen habe. Die Ringe waren hinüber und die Spitze gebrochen. Die Rute hat eine neue Spitze bekommen und moderne Ringe (leider, eine originale Rute wäre mir auch lieber), aber der Griff ist geblieben. Aufgearbeitet hat die Rute der Ruten Prof.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle tollen Fänge, Thomas. zu den Döbeln geomas zu den Brassen und auch die tollen vielfältigen Berichte. Das ist immer Motivation pur.
Obwohl ich gestern eigentlich noch einiges zu bearbeiten hatte, habe ich auf Grund des schönen Wetters das Notebook zur Seite gelegt und bin mittags mit dem Bike zur Werse gefahren.
Netterweise hat mein Onkel das Ufer wieder etwas frei geschnitten, so dass man wieder etwas besser agieren konnte. Im Winter muss ich mal gucken ob ich die Bäume etwas beschneide, langsam wird mein Platz immer kleiner...





Der Tag war schön ruhig und entspannt, sahen auch die Fische so und haben meine sämtliche Bemühungen ignoriert. Zur Dunkelheit hin habe ich es noch einmal mit Breadpunch und einer kleinen Bomb an der Tricast versucht aber auch das blieb ohne Erfolg. Nächstes Mal werde ich mal mit Tulip versuchen und etwas den Flussverlauf hochlaufen und die Döbel suchen.








Es war trotz Fischfreiheit ein toller entspannter Nachmittag und Abend.


----------



## Tricast

Der ÜKEL hat Geburtstag und wenn geomas uns nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht hätte hätten wir diesen denkwürdigen Tag einfach verstreichen lassen. 26. September 2017 bis Heute und kein bisschen leiser. 75.585 Beiträge und viele, viele schöne Stunden und Anekdoten hier im ÜKEL.

Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Ükelnauten!




*


----------



## geomas

Party on!

Naja, also ich war vorhin angeln, um den 5-jährigen Stammtisch-Geburtstag entsprechend zu begehen.
Nicht einen Ukelei gab es, aber etliche Plötz und ein paar hübsche Rotfedern.


----------



## Niklas32

Vielleicht ist das auch der richtige Tag um mal Danke zu sagen. Ich zumindest möchte mich bei Euch allen dafür bedanken, dass Ihr diesen Tread zu dem macht was er ist. 
Vielen Dank für die unzähligen toll festgehaltenen und bebilderten Ausflüge an die verschiedenen Gewässer, die spannenden und fachkundigen Tacklediskussionen und das ganze Drumherum. Es ist täglich ein Hochgenuss hier alles zu verfolgen. 

Vielen Dank also und immer weiter so! Allzeit Petri Heil allen Ükeln!


----------



## Tikey0815

Glückwunsch allen Ükels, das ist ein wunderbarer Thread


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Dann passt es ja zur Feier des Tages, dass ich mir heute morgen ne Stippe bestellt hab und das obwohl ich bisher immer irgendwie ne Abneigung gegen Angeln ohne Rolle hatte. Ob es dran liegt, dass man mit zunehmendem Alter ruhiger wird?

Auf die nächsten 75.585 Beiträge


----------



## skyduck




----------



## Dace

zum 5-jähirgen hier im Ükel. EIn netter, freundlicher Ort, voll mit Information rund um das Friedangeln. Ich fühl mich ganz wohl hier. 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute zum Flüsschen und wollte mit einem neuen Rekord B-Fisch gratulieren , aber die Wettervorhersage ist so schlecht, dass das Angeln buchstäblich ins Wasser fällt.



Tricast schrieb:


> Aufgearbeitet hat die Rute der Ruten Prof.



Hat er wieder gut hinbekommen der Ruten Prof. Mich hatte die Beringung etwas irritiert.



Tricast schrieb:


> Das Teil ist schon uralt



Danke für die ausführlich Bechreibung lieber Heinz. Manche mögen sich fragen, für was man so ein Teil braucht, aber es gibt immer Situationen, da erleichtern manche Dinge das Hobby. Wir haben uns mal so etwas für die teilweise hohen Spundwände am Kanal gebaut:






Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Joo, dann gratulieren wir uns mal ganz herzlich.
Und vielen lieben Dank dafür, dass ihr mir seit 5 Jahren zeigt was ich doch für ein sehr sehr guter Angler bin...


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Joo, dann gratulieren wir uns mal ganz herzlich.
> Und vielen lieben Dank dafür, dass ihr mir seit 5 Jahren zeigt was ich doch für ein sehr sehr guter Angler bin...


der beste lieber @rhinefischer , der beste!

Edit. Trotzdem keine Fotos mehr ohne die Sonnenscheindecke!!!!


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Netterweise hat mein Onkel das Ufer wieder etwas frei geschnitten,



Du gehörst also auch zu den privilegierten Anglern, die ihren eigenen Zugang und ihr Plätzchen am Gewässer haben. Bei dem Einen ist es bei "Omma" beim anderen ist es der Onkel. 

Nettes Plätzchen!


Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> der beste lieber @rhinefischer , der beste!


Auf jeden Fall - hab ich erst vorletzten Samstag eindrucksvoll bewiesen...
Ernsthaft; wenn ich sehe dass hier Einige mit 4lbs Leine angeln, werde ich blaß... .
Das kann ich garnicht, weil ich solches Spinnengewebe schon durch meinen Atem zerreisse.. .
Auf dem Boot, keine Leine unter 40er, komm ich gut klar - zwischen der Ufervegetation mit 16er versage ich völlig... .
Da muss ich wirklich dran arbeiten.


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> zum 5-jähirgen hier im Ükel. EIn netter, freundlicher Ort, voll mit Information rund um das Friedangeln. Ich fühl mich ganz wohl hier.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich heute zum Flüsschen und wollte mit einem neuen Rekord B-Fisch gratulieren , aber die Wettervorhersage ist so schlecht, dass das Angeln buchstäblich ins Wasser fällt.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat er wieder gut hinbekommen der Ruten Prof. Mich hatte die Beringung etwas irritiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für die ausführlich Bechreibung lieber Heinz. Manche mögen sich fragen, für was man so ein Teil braucht, aber es gibt immer Situationen, da erleichtern manche Dinge das Hobby. Wir haben uns mal so etwas für die teilweise hohen Spundwände am Kanal gebaut:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419427
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Die Konstruktion finde ich interessant. Ist das hinten eine Schraubzwinge zur Befestigung? Mich treibt schon länger folgender Gedanke umher:

Ich habe einige diverse Feederarme aber das alseits bekannten Problem ist ja, das sie bei Montage an den Stuhl sehr wackelig und unruhig sind. Das nervt und erschwert die Erkennung feinster Bisse. Ich liebe aber die Flexiblität den Arm mal eben höher oder niedriger zu stellen im Gelenk oder nach rechts und links zu schwenken, je nach Wind, Anwurfstelle etc.. Ganz besonders finde ich es an vielen stellen von Vorteil die Rutenablage über dem Wasser zu haben, bzw. an manchen Stellen geht es ja gar nicht anders.
Jetzt denke ich schon länger über eine Lösung nach den Arm einfach im Boden zu befestigen, habe aber noch nicht den richtigen Einfall einer stabilen Verankerung.

Gemeint ist so ein Teil z.B.




hinten könnte man ein Adapter reinmachen auf D25, eckig oder so. Frage ist nur ob man eine eckige Stange so stabil in den Boden bekommt, das es wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Ist das hinten eine Schraubzwinge zur Befestigung?



Nein, nein, das ist eine Eiegenkonstruktion ähnlich wie bei einer Schreibtischlampe, die man an die Schreibtischplatte klemmt. Die waagerechte Stange ist ein alter, telekopierbarer Stephens' "Jumbo-Rutenhalter", mit der Platte hinten verschraubt, damit das Ganze nicht verdreht. Der Rest ist zusammengestoppelt aus diversen Angelbereichen. Tut was es soll, funktioniert.

Theoretisch kann man so etwas auch für eine "gerade Wiese" am Ufer bauen. Die Frage ist immer, wie oft brauche ich so ein Teil, inwieweit lohnt sich der Aufwand.

Rutenablage am Stuhl oder "Revolver-Style" seitlich neben mir ist gar nicht mein Ding, ich habe, wie auch schon auf dem Bild zu sehen, meine Rutenablage immer vor mir, so dass ich mich nach vorne bewegen muss und dann mehr Weg für den Anschlag nach hinten habe.

Tight lines


----------



## Tricast

Beim Küttfischangeln brauch ich nicht nach hinten anschlagen, da reicht das Anheben der Rute vollkommen aus.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## yukonjack

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit einfachen Diskussionen rund um das Friedfischangeln in seiner gesamten Natur und Philosphie, sowie den taktischen und technischen Vorlieben ohne feste Grenzen beschäftigt. Ein Stammtisch für unsere Bande, im Verbund einer Gemeinschaft!
> 
> *Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> Was ich mir in diesem Thread nicht wünsche:
> 
> 
> Catch und Release Diskussionen
> Verwertungsdiskussionen
> ausufernde Kochrezepte
> unsittliche Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen
> Rechtliche Diskussionen zum Angeln
> Kein Raubfischangeln
> Diese Gemeinschaft will sich zeitlos, gesittet, im gegenseitigem Respekt und geformt von guten Manieren ein kleines Plätzchen im Forum für einen regen Austausch der gemeinsamen Interessen ermöglichen. Ich bitte daher auch um Einhaltung unserer Spielregeln, weil eine große Gruppe von Menschen sich nur frei auf engstem Raum bewegen kann, wenn sich nicht gegenseitig aufgrund von anderen Meinungen auf den Füßen herumgetrampelt wird.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


*Hallo,* wo bist du?


----------



## Mescalero

Niklas32 hat es sehr schön geschrieben und ich möchte mich anlässlich des Ükel-Ehrentages seinen Wünschen anschließen: danke euch allen für diesen wunderbaren Ort der Inspiration und Entspannung!

So etwas gibt es nicht noch einmal, nicht im AB und überhaupt nirgends im weltumspannenden Netz. 

Ein herzliches Petri geht an alle Fänger da draußen und an die Nichtfänger auch!

Ich war auch los, eigentlich um kurz vor Torschluss den Bachforellen nachzustellen (ab 01.10. ist der Bach gesperrt) aber es gab nur eine, dafür jede Menge Ükelfisch. Neben unzähligen Döbeln und einer schönen Rotfeder habe ich mich ganz besonders über zwei Nasen gefreut, die machen mehr Rabatz an der Rute als jede Forelle. Richtige Fighter sind das!

Vielleicht bekomme ich es diese Woche nochmal gebacken, dann probiere ich es gezielt auf Nase und nehme die OCC-Rute dafür.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Der ÜKEL hat Geburtstag und wenn geomas uns nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht hätte hätten wir diesen denkwürdigen Tag einfach verstreichen lassen. 26. September 2017 bis Heute und kein bisschen leiser. 75.585 Beiträge und viele, viele schöne Stunden und Anekdoten hier im ÜKEL.
> 
> Heinz



Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch für unsere kleine Friedfischkarawanserei.

Es ist so schön, daß wir hier einen Ort haben, wo sich die verschiedensten Ükel aus der ganzen ÜK in brüderlicher Liebe zum Plaudern, Fachsimpeln und maßlos Übertreiben treffen können:
Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich bei allen Ükeln, Gästen, Korrespondenten für die vielen zahllosen tollen Beträge, Reviews, Tips, Berichte und Bilder und die freundliche Stammtischgemeinschaft.

Am schönsten ist jedoch, daß unser virtuelles Clubhaus zu ganz konkreten, real-life Treffen geführt hat, und wir so nette Angler, Bekannte und auch Freunde kennenlernen konnten.

Auf die nächsten 5 Jahre,
Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Thomas.

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich liebe aber die Flexiblität den Arm mal eben höher oder niedriger zu stellen im Gelenk oder nach rechts und links zu schwenken, je nach Wind, Anwurfstelle etc.. Ganz besonders finde ich es an vielen stellen von Vorteil die Rutenablage über dem Wasser zu haben, bzw. an manchen Stellen geht es ja gar nicht anders.
> Jetzt denke ich schon länger über eine Lösung nach den Arm einfach im Boden zu befestigen,


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Frage ist nur ob man eine eckige Stange so stabil in den Boden bekommt, das es wirklich funktioniert.



Ich habe mich noch mal umgeschaut im Netz und bin dabei auf diese Seite gestoßen. Da gibt es eine guten Feederarm den man, glaube ich, auch an einen stabilen Rutenhalter klemmen kann. Sieht interessant aus. Aber man muss wieder mehr schleppen.

Vielleicht ist das ja eine Lösung.

Feederarm

Tight lines


----------



## kuttenkarl

dem bestem Stammtisch der Friedfischangler. Allen die durch ihre Berichte, Tips und Anregungen zu diesem Stammtisch beitragen, gilt mein Dank.

Auf zu den nächsten 5 Jahren.

Wir waren ja gestern vom Verein an der Weser in Pegestorf.

Um es kurz zumachen, es war die reinste Katastrophe.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Da wo das Dreibein steht, liegt normalerweise der Futterkorb. In der Weser ist kaum noch Wasser. Das Wasser war glasklar und man konnte bis zur Mitte der Weser den Grund sehen (geschätz 30cm Wassertiefe). Nur an der gegenüber liegenden Seite war es etwas tiefer. 

5 Angler haben von 10Uhr bis 17Uhr einen Fisch gefangen. Das war ein Selbstmörder von 10cm länge. Selbst die Plage von Grundeln hat nicht gebissen. Habe ich so auch noch nicht erlebt, von der Weser als Franzose weggefahren.

Aber es war trocken, frische Luft und das Frühstück am Wasser waren gut. Die Bratwürstchen zum Mittag haben auch gemundet.


----------



## Slappy

Happy birthday lieber Ükel.      ​


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir ein Happy Birthday und Petri Heil!
Ich bin ja noch nicht allzu lange mit dabei. Für mich ist dieser Stammtisch eine absolute Bereicherung.
Danke auch nochmal für die herzliche Aufnahme und den allzeit freundlichen, menschlichen und vor allem auch humorvollen Umgang hier.

Ich war heute auch am Wasser. Ich hatte heute mal einen für mich neuen Köder versucht. Und zwar Käsewurst. Es klappte sehr gut und ich konnte 2 Döbel und 2 Barben erwischen.















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

Was für schöne und kräftige Tiere - ganz dickes Petri..!


----------



## Astacus74

Dann auch von mir ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke für die vielen interessanten Berichte und unterhaltsamen Unterhaltungen achja Inspirationen
Danke für das kennenlernen von vielen netten Mitükeln, auf die nächsten 5 Jahre


Gruß Frank


----------



## Finke20

Ein hoch auf den Uekel-Stammtisch, es ist sehr schön bei und vor allem mit Euch .
Petri an allen erfolgreichen unter euch .

Ich habe es heute nach gut 4 Wochen, mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Es gab ein paar Plötzen und vor alles kleine Barsche fanden die Köder sehr interessant.
Als Rute ist natürlich wieder die OCC-Rute mit dabei und eine Match-Rute hatte ich auch am Start. Als Köder hatte ich Tauwürmer, Mistmaden und Bienenmaden mit dabei.






Was mich heute dann so richtig genervt hat, dass die Tornados mal wieder Flugzeit hatten . Da ist es nichts mit ruhe gewesen.


----------



## Mikesch

Ükel


----------



## Astacus74

Nu ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde schöne Fische habt ihr auf die Schuppen legen können

Sonntag hatten wir unser letztes Angeln für dieses Jahr von über 200 Mitgliedern waren dann doch tatsächlich 7 hochmotiviere Angler am Wasser 

Dieses letzte offizielle Angeln hatte für mich Höhen und Tiefen aber fangen wir mal an mit den Tiefen nachdem ich bei leichten Nieselregen meinen Platz eingerichtet hatte baute ich meine Bolo auf lotete meinen Platz im Fluß aus beköderte den Haken mit leichten Schwung überkopf ausgeworfen... Knack dieses Knack was einem das Blut in den Adern gefrieren läßt... S... war bis ich weiß nicht wo zu hören.
Beim Auswerfen verfing sich mein Haken in einem Weidenzweig, aufjeden fall ist die Bolo hin.

Naja dann habe ich das beste aus der Situation gemacht habe meine Silstar Dia Flex Match 420 aufgebaut um auf der Hauptfutterspur zu fische, mit meiner Sistar Dia Flex Multitip habe ich am Ende der Futterspur gefischt.
Zu guter letzt mit der Cormoran Blackstar etwas oberhalb mit einem dicken Tauwurm an der Pose auf Grund für den eine oder anderen Bonusfisch.

Ein Blick auf den träge fließenden Fluß gefischt habe ich in 2m Tiefe der Grund ist Sandig, Schlammig bis teilweise Kiesig am gegenüberliegenden Ufer mit einer Steinschüttung und an meinem Ufer reichlich Schlamm






Als erste waren die Augenrot am Platz mal entschlossen die 4 Maden am 10er Haken einverleibt mal typisch zögerlich






Die Brassen sind da nicht zu übersehen zahlreich Blasen verraten sie






Die Exxner nach erfolgreichen Drill, Brassen bis 55cm ließen sich auf die Schuppen legen, der beste Drill war ein Doppeldrill erst ein Biss an der Multitip Ahieb der Brassen hängt ein Blick zur Exxner ups wo ist die Anhieb mit der Match der Brassen hängt zieht seitlich an der Cormoran vorbei gut a kann er erst mal schwimmen.
Den Brassen an der Multitip gelandet, abgehakt ab in den Setzkescher, den Brassen an der Match ausrillen, landen, abhaken  und zu seinen Kameraden, puh das hatte ich zweimal so hatte ich das auch noch nicht gehabt. 






Ha endlich der erste Ükel in diesem Jahr zwar nur ein Kleiner aber ein Ükel






Die Exxner bei der Arbeit






Die Bisse an der Multitip zeigten sich erst an der durchhängenden Schnur dann an der ausschlagenden Spitze, die Bisse kamen teilweise sehr zügig bis hin zum zögerlichen Nuckeln






Fischmäßig gesehn war das ein Top Angeln Vereinsmäßig sogar das Beste in diesem Jahr, wenn nicht das Mißgeschick am Anfang gewesen wäre aber naja mal sehen ob ich die Bolo nicht wieder heile kriege, also wenn jemand weiß wer das machen könnte dann gern per Pn an mich, Danke

Ach einen Nachtrag habe ich noch beim zusammen packen mußte ich feststellen das meine Silstar Dia Flex Match auch einen Defekt hat 






aber da sehe ich nicht das große Problem einen neuen Ring anzuwickeln ist nicht das große Problem, muß nur einen neuen Ring finden


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 
Das mit deiner Bolo tut mir Leid. vielleicht kann man sie noch retten, hier gibt es ja genug Spezialisten, die sich damit auskennen. Dennoch wünsche ich die ein Herzliches Petri Heil. 
Von 200 Mitgliedern waren 7 Angler früh aufgestanden? Unglaublich, im Prinzip genauso wie bei uns oder dem Nachbarverein, da waren von 53 Mitgliedern 5 vorhanden. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> früh aufgestanden?



Na Treffen um 0700 ist nicht wirklich früh aber wir als harter Kern sehen das trotzdem gelassen, haben ja auch bei der JHV immer Diskussionen wegen den Terminen aber ein ändern der Termine bringt auch nichts, also gehen wir fischen und wer kommt der kommt und die anderen haben halt Pech


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na Treffen um 0700 ist nicht wirklich früh


Wir hatten treffen um 9:00Uhr um die älteren zu schonen, aber die haben sich nicht blicken lassen. Beim gemütlichen Beisammensein mit Essen und Trinken saßen sie aber am Tisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Tja, der Ükel ist wirklich ein beeindruckend schöner virtueller Treffpunkt geworden. 
Danke an alle Teilnehmer, auch an jene, die nur in der Vergangenheit etwas beitrugen. 
Hoffentlich bleibt bei allen personellen Wechseln der spezielle Spirit erhalten.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, der Ükel ist wirklich ein beeindruckend schöner virtueller Treffpunkt geworden.
> Danke an alle Teilnehmer, auch an jene, die nur in der Vergangenheit etwas beitrugen.
> Hoffentlich bleibt bei allen personellen Wechseln der spezielle Spirit erhalten.



Da bin ich bei dir.



Jason schrieb:


> Beim gemütlichen Beisammensein mit Essen und Trinken saßen sie aber am Tisch.



Das ist bei uns so geregelt nur wer angelt der kriegt ne Wurst


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Die Angelei am (windigen) Vormittag war ganz interessant - anfangs biß es an der kurzen Posenrute besser, später kam dann die Quivertiprute zum Zuge. 
Die Bisse waren teilweise seltsam, kamen manchmal „volley” und hart direkt nach dem Wurf, aber auch verhaltenes Zupfen gab es. Vielleicht versuche ich mal eine Rute mit supersuperweicher Spitze, damit die Fische mehr Schnur nehmen können, bevor der Widerstand durch die mitfedernde Tip zu stark wird. Dann müßte ich allerdings die bewährte Montage (fester Bleiseitenarm) ändern.
Versuchen möchte ich auch noch größere, aber sehr dünndrahtige Hakenmodelle, denn Flocke statt Breadpunch lief gut.
Die Plötz standen übrigens ganz gut im Futter, ich meine bei fast allen Exemplaren eine kleine Wohlstandswampe ausgemacht zu haben.
Es sei ihnen gegönnt. Und es ist hoffentlich kein Vorzeichen für einen harten Winter.


----------



## Mescalero

200 zu 7 geht ja noch. 
Wir hatten am Samstag Jahreshauptversammlung - die einzige Gelegenheit für Mitglieder, das übliche Gemecker konstruktiv in eine Diskussion umzuwandeln und letztlich etwas zu verändern. Von gut 600 waren 19 anwesend, davon 9 Vorstand. 
Kein Angelverein aber das ist egal, es ist überall dasselbe. 

Petri Astacus74 , geomas und Finke20 !

Wenn jemand die Bolo repariert bekommt, dann wahrscheinlich der Prof. Ob es sich lohnt? Allein der Versand kostet fast soviel wie eine neue Sensas.


----------



## Mescalero

Mescalero schrieb:


> ....habe ich mich ganz besonders über zwei *Nasen* gefreut, die machen mehr Rabatz an der Rute als jede Forelle. Richtige Fighter sind das!
> 
> Vielleicht bekomme ich es diese Woche nochmal gebacken, dann probiere ich es gezielt auf *Nase* und nehme die OCC-Rute dafür.


Glanzleistung mal wieder vom Chefichthyologen. Es waren Hasel und keine Nasen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> 200 zu 7 geht ja noch.
> Wir hatten am Samstag Jahreshauptversammlung - die einzige Gelegenheit für Mitglieder, das übliche Gemecker konstruktiv in eine Diskussion umzuwandeln und letztlich etwas zu verändern. Von gut 600 waren 19 anwesend, davon 9 Vorstand.
> Kein Angelverein aber das ist egal, es ist überall dasselbe.



Das ist heftig das so wenige anwesend waren. Leider zieht sich das durch jeden Verein durch, bei uns waren es bei Ü500 gerade mal um die 120 anwesenden.......bei der Versammlung wurde eine Beitragserhöhung beschlossen da werden sich jetzt die nicht anwesenden drüber freuen. Meckern ist also nicht, wer bei solchen Pflichtveranstaltungen nicht anwesend ist braucht sich nicht beschweren.

Astacus74 
Glückwunsch zu den gefangenen Fischen war sicher ein angenehmes Angeln trotz der Materialschäden und wenigen Teilnehmern. Ich gehe mal davon aus das dir eine vordere Platzierung sicher gewesen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

ERstmal ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen zu den tollen Fischen und besonders dem lieben Ti-it zu den wunderschönen Barben.




Astacus74 schrieb:


> aber da sehe ich nicht das große Problem einen neuen Ring anzuwickeln ist nicht das große Problem, muß nur einen neuen Ring finden



Schreib mir mal die Maße. Vielleicht hab ich so einen Ring da.
Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du mir auch Details/Fotos von der Bolo zukommen lassen. Evtl. fällt mir ja etwas dazu ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Glanzleistung mal wieder vom Chefichthyologen. Es waren Hasel und keine Nasen.



Oder ein Nasel vielleicht?


----------



## Tikey0815

Den Unterschied zwischen Zwergnase und Schnauze sieht man doch 






Weiß garnicht, was ihr alle immer habt


----------



## Mescalero

Hier mal ein Haselbild, so oft sieht man die Spezies ja nicht unbedingt. Ich war nämlich wirklich nochmal los, konnte aber nur lauter kleine finden. Die waren auch einzeln unterwegs, gestern sind sie im Schwarm mit Döbeln geschwommen und waren deutlich größer. Von den Döbeln und den größeren Nasel heute keine Spur.


----------



## Niklas32

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Haselbild, so oft sieht man die Spezies ja nicht unbedingt. Ich war nämlich wirklich nochmal los, konnte aber nur lauter kleine finden. Die waren auch einzeln unterwegs, gestern sind sie im Schwarm mit Döbeln geschwommen und waren deutlich größer. Von den Döbeln und den größeren Nasel heute keine Spur.


Na dann ran mit der richtigen Combo. Fehlt dir doch für die OCC auch noch, wenn ich richtig im Bilde bin.

Edit. Da war ich wohl etwas schneller als dein Post in den Fangmeldungen 
Petri.


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, so ist es d.h. so war es. Deshalb habe ich mich gestern auch geärgert, die "falsche" Rute mitzuhaben.


----------



## Niklas32

Ohje, ich wollte heute mal ein kleines zeitfenster nutzen und den langflossigen Brachsen auf dem Frühjahr nachstellen. Das wird allerdings vermutlich nichts mehr…











Ich have testweise kurz zwei Maden beködert und eingeworfen. Bisher tut sich aber gar nichts. 
Da trotz der Regenfälle der letzten zwei Wochen der Wasserstand immernoch so extrem niedrig ist, denke ich, dass der Tümpel im Sommer komplett trocken war und hier gar nichts mehr lebt… 
Fischaktivität ist auch nirgends zu erkennen und bei dem flachen Wasser sollten sie sich eigentlich leicht erspähen lassen. Schade drum.


----------



## Minimax

Ein herzliches Petri, liebe Jungs zu den Prachtvollen Barben, Plötzen, Brassen Ükeln Haseln und Naseln, ein schöner bunter Geburtstagskorb für unseren Stsmmtisch!

Ich hab mich heute testweise auch mal ans Flüsschen geschlichen, das sich trotz grüner Blätter an den Bäumen sich schon ganz herbstlich präsentierte, mit schönem Wasserstand, frischem Wind und auch Regen.




Aus verschiedenen Gründen wollt ich nur ganz kurz am Wasser verweilen, und die Flussgottheit hatte ein Einsehen und hat mir bei vorsichtigem Vorfüttern nach einem Viertelstündchen diesen hübschen Regen-Johnnie beschert, mit dem ich den Ükel Geburtstagskorb gerne ergänzen möchte.





Herzlich, 
Minimax


----------



## Niklas32

Bin dann an ein kleines Nachbargewässer weitergezogen. Hier gab es reichlich Fisch, aber alles nur in miniaturausführungen. 
Insgesamt konnte ich Plötzen, Brachsen, Güstern und Barsche fangen. 
















So wurde es doch noch ein halbwegs erfolgreicher Nachmittag


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute testweise auch mal ans Flüsschen geschlichen


Schön daß es so gut gelaufen ist....
Euch allen ein dickes Petri und vielen Dank für die Teilhabe..


----------



## geomas

Schön, daß Du wieder fit genug zum Pietschen bist, lieber Minimax - Petri zum dickschädeligen Regenbeißer.

Petri zu dem bunten Cypriniden-Mix aus Teich Nummer 2 und schade um die Bewohner des erstenb Teiches, Niklas32 !

Sagenhaft, Deine Fänge in „Omas Garten”, lieber Ti-it !

Schade, kuttenkarl - hoffentlich kommen wieder besser Zeiten für die Angelei in der Weser.

Petri zur reichen Beute, lieber Astacus74 , gut zu sehen, daß die Exner Dir gefällt. Und hoffentlich klappt es mit der Ruten-Reparatur.

Dir natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri, lieber Finke20 - hoffentlich hast Du beim nächsten Ansitz Ruhe vor den nervenden Fliegern.

Schön ists bei Dir an der Werse, lieber skyduck , das nächste Mal klappts dann sicher auch mit den Fängen.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute 2x bei Schietwetter am Wasser, natürlich in komplett untauglicher Kleidung (Jeans).
Vormittags gab es viele kleine Rotfedern, später dann auch lütte Plötz und einen kleinen Ukelei an der Posenrute.






2einhalb-Pfund Maxima auf der neuen alten Rolle, die Drennan Visi-Wag-Posen gefallen mir ganz gut.
Die sind schön robust. Beim Anhieb ins Leere fliegt die Pose gerne ins Grünzeug oder auch mal auf harten Untergrund.
Bei „schönen, klassischen” Wagglern ist mir dabei zu oft der Lack abgeplatzt.

Am Nachmittag an anderer Stelle konnte ich ein paar Plötz mit der neuen alten Shimano Quivertip-Rute überlisten.

Der Eisvogel kam vorbei, neulich sogar ein Kingfisher-Duo, Reiher und Kormorane sind auf der Jagd, irgendwie scheinen sich alle Tiere im Moment die Bäuche vollmachen zu wollen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> 2einhalb-Pfund Maxima


Du machst mich fertig - soetwas geht nichtmal als Vorfach.
Da würde ich völlig durchdrehen....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du machst mich fertig - soetwas geht nichtmal als Vorfach.
> Da würde ich völlig durchdrehen....


Paßt hier für mich. An der feinen Posenrute sollten alle wahrscheinlichen Fänge damit kein Problem sein, als da wären Brassen oder Aland. Das bezieht sich auf die aktuelle Gewässersituation hier am Fluß nebenan.
Und nur als Bonus-Info: die Maxima ist _vermutlich_ etwas dicker und deutlich reißfester als angegeben.
Eine High-Tech-Mono („Rig-Line”, also eher ne Schnur für Stipp-Vorfächer und so) mit angegebenen 2einhalb lb Tragkraft würde ich niemals als Hauptschnur nutzen, nie. Bei der Maxima würde ich wohl runtergehen bis 2lb, sehe dafür aber keinen Grund.


----------



## Astacus74

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den gefangenen Fischen war sicher ein angenehmes Angeln trotz der Materialschäden und wenigen Teilnehmern. Ich gehe mal davon aus das dir eine vordere Platzierung sicher gewesen ist.



Das war nu nicht grade schwer die meisten bei mir im Verein verstehen unter Stippen "Butterkuchen in Kaffe stippen" da treibt der Köder dann schon mal im Mittelwasser und dann heißt das, die Brassen wollen nicht 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Bolo repariert bekommt, dann wahrscheinlich der Prof. Ob es sich lohnt? Allein der Versand kostet fast soviel wie eine neue Sensas.



Hab schon Kontakt aufgenommen, es lohnt.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib mir mal die Maße. Vielleicht hab ich so einen Ring da.
> Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du mir auch Details/Fotos von der Bolo zukommen lassen. Evtl. fällt mir ja etwas dazu ein.



Wie schon erwähnt habe ich mit dem Matchanglershop Kontakt aufgenommen und so wie es scheint kann man das passende Rutenteil besorgen
Die Maße schicke ich dir per Pn



Minimax schrieb:


> Aus verschiedenen Gründen wollt ich nur ganz kurz am Wasser verweilen, und die Flussgottheit hatte ein Einsehen und hat mir bei vorsichtigem Vorfüttern nach einem Viertelstündchen diesen hübschen Regen-Johnnie beschert, mit dem ich den Ükel Geburtstagskorb gerne ergänzen möchte.



Welch passendes Bild zum Ükelgeburtstag, sehr schön und auch das du wieder am Start bist

geomas, deine Bilder sind echt Klasse gern mehr davon



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bin dann an ein kleines Nachbargewässer weitergezogen. Hier gab es reichlich Fisch, aber alles nur in miniaturausführungen.
> Insgesamt konnte ich Plötzen, Brachsen, Güstern und Barsche fangen.


Immerhin Fisch verschiedenster Arten das finde ich immer Klasse wenn nicht nur eine Art am Haken hängt, gern auch mal was außergewöhnliches




Gruß Frank


----------



## glgl

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 419517


Bilderbuch-Foto!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das war nu nicht grade schwer die meisten bei mir im Verein verstehen unter Stippen "Butterkuchen in Kaffe stippen" da treibt der Köder dann schon mal im Mittelwasser und dann heißt das, die Brassen wollen nicht





Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor da hat man sozusagen das leichte Spiel. Schwierig und etwas unfair ist das ganze nur wenn man Leute im Verein hat die selbst für solche Veranstalltungen Wochen davor schon anfüttert da wird dann auch gemeckert wenn einer mehr Gewicht hat und nicht füttert. 
Ich seh das ganze mittlerweile sehr entspannt auch wenn der innere Ehrgeiz nicht abzustellen ist doch die Freude einfach bei sowas dabeizusein ist mir mehr wert als irgendeine Platzierung mit Preis. Das mit dem Oberpfälzer war jedoch eine etwas andere Sache da sollte man sich stellvertretend für den Verwein nicht unbedingt blamieren. 
Gefällt mir auf jedenfall das du auch mit der Match so erfolgreich warst  

Minimax 
Petri zum Döbel und den Traumhaften Fotos, die Fische haben dir wohl mittlerweile deinen Trip ins Ausland verziehen


----------



## Mescalero

Werden bei solchen Vereinsangeleien nicht die Plätze ausgelost? Bei uns ist das so soviel ich weiß, ich war noch nie dabei. Da entfallen natürlich Anfütterorgien.


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Werden bei solchen Vereinsangeleien nicht die Plätze ausgelost? Bei uns ist das so soviel ich weiß, ich war noch nie dabei. Da entfallen natürlich Anfütterorgien.


Bei uns wird auch gelost. Aber es ist auch kein Zuckerschlecken und 7ch werde eventuell im kommenden Jahr zum ersten mal sporadisch mitmischen, einfach nur un zu lernen. Da sitzen schon ein paar cracks am Wasser, die auch teilweise Teammitglieder größerer Marken sind soviel ich weiß. Gut, der Verein hat auch mittlerweile knapp 1000 Mitglieder. Da wird dann groß aufgefahren und zu nahezu 100% gefeedert. Ist auch immer nur eine rute erlaubt.


----------



## Captain_H00k

geomas schrieb:


> Na also, klappt doch bei Dir, lieber rhinefisher - denn kleine Rotaugen sind um ein Vielfaches besser als keine Rotaugen.
> Vielleicht klappts dann ja auch mal wieder mit einem feisten Rhein-Aland oder anderem „besseren Fisch”.
> 
> ...
> 
> Allerseits ein schönes erholsames Wochenende!!



Um den guten alten rhinefisher brauchst Du Dir da keine Sorgen machen,wenn der will kann der sowas von loslegen 
Der Mann is zu bescheiden,und hat auch glaube ich nicht mehr Ambitionen noch auf Großfischjagd bei uns zu gehen.Dennoch haut der hier und da mal einen raus.Und so durfte ich vor ner Weile erst beim Spinnfischen Zeuge werden,wie der Mann einfach mal nen _deutlich_ besseren Fisch da raus gezuppelt hat,wo einem dann doch die Spucke weg bleibt 
Denke sowas kann man auch mal erwähnen und aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern ,weil er es bestimmt nicht tun wird 

Und Petri allen die hier am Wasser waren,immer wieder ein Genuss durch diesen Thread zu stöbern !!!


----------



## Tricast

Angeln kann der rhinefisher, das haben wir mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Er weiß genau was er tut.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Werden bei solchen Vereinsangeleien nicht die Plätze ausgelost? Bei uns ist das so soviel ich weiß, ich war noch nie dabei. Da entfallen natürlich Anfütterorgien.


Das ist von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich. Ich favorisiere das Auslosen der Angelplätze um der Unfallgefahr zu entgehen. Bei freier Platzwahl muss man befürchten über den Haufen gefahren zu werden. Bei einem unserer ersten Angeln bei einem befreundeten Verein war auch freie Platzwahl. Als Neulinge sind wir nicht gleich wie die Bekloppten rausgestürmt. Als wir in der Tür standen mussten wir in Deckung gehen. Der Schotter flog uns nur so um die Ohren von den startenden Autos; jeder wollte der erste sein um seinen angefütterten Platz zu verteidigen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## yukonjack

In meinem Verein wird auch ausgelost, zusätzlich wird vor dem Angeln der Teich für eine Woche vorher komplett gesperrt.

Und ja, max. 3-4% der Mitglieder nehmen daran teil.


----------



## Bronni

Auch bei uns wird ausgelost, aber alles in Ruhe. Jeder hat genügend Zeit, um seinen Platz aufzusuchen und sein Equipment aufzubauen. Nach dem Gemeinschaftsangeln grillen wir und nehmen das ein oder andere Getränk zu uns. Alles mit viel Ruhe und Gequatsche, macht einfach nur viel Spaß.


----------



## rhinefisher

Tricast schrieb:


> Er weiß genau was er tut


Oh ja - klappt bloß nicht....


----------



## Captain_H00k

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh ja - klappt bloß nicht....



Jaja,hör bloß auf ey


----------



## Thomas.

Ich war heute auch mal wider mehr oder weniger lustlos am Fluss, trotz des Regen in den vergangen Tagen ist nix mit anstieg(die Holländer) aber an anderer Stelle haben sich auch wider größere Döbel eingefunden.
dort wo ich war lief es sehr zäh mit den Döbeln, einen verhauen einen Bekommen, aber rhinefisher seine B-Fische stapeln sich dort gerade, von 50-100cm alles vorhanden, ist schon ein wenig Gruselig so viele auf einen Haufen, und alle mit de Döbeln im reinen, sind aber auch alle ü50.

B-Fisch 






die haben sich alle ziemlich Rundgefressen




und noch ein rf B-Fisch


----------



## glgl

Hecht auf Tulip??  



Petri natürlich Thomas!!!!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich. Ich favorisiere das Auslosen der Angelplätze um der Unfallgefahr zu entgehen. Bei freier Platzwahl muss man befürchten über den Haufen gefahren zu werden. Bei einem unserer ersten Angeln bei einem befreundeten Verein war auch freie Platzwahl. Als Neulinge sind wir nicht gleich wie die Bekloppten rausgestürmt. Als wir in der Tür standen mussten wir in Deckung gehen. Der Schotter flog uns nur so um die Ohren von den startenden Autos; jeder wollte der erste sein um seinen angefütterten Platz zu verteidigen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Das kenn ich zu genüge, wild startende Autofahrer und Platzbesetzer. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh nie zu dieser Sorte dazugehört zu haben.
Größere Events habe ich bis auf heuer schon länger nciht mehr mitgemacht das war wie gesagt ne Ausnahme, am Vereinsinterenen Königs- äh Hegefischen mache ich jedoch sehr gerne mit da es auch ein klares Hegeziel ersichtlich ist. Die gefangenen Fische werden dann auch umbesetzt in andere Gewässer und der Überbesatz in Form von sehr guten Nachwuchs wird zudem etwas reduziert. 
Spezialisten gibt es wohl in jedem Verein aber auch diese werden weniger, solche Großevents von Friedfischteams sind ja auch nicht ganz billig.....wer will da schon gerne 3stellige Gebühren an Lehrgeld für Profis bezahlen.
Ich für meinen Teil hab erreicht was ich erreichen wollte, einmal im Anglerleben König werden und ne Topp 10 auf der Bayerischen + Oberpfälzerebene. Das Erlebnis am Wasser ist mir mittlerweile wichtiger geworden als eine gute Plazierung auf irgend einem Event. *Erfolg ist nicht alles im Leben !*


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri in alle Richtungen!

Ich war heute am selben Bach wie gestern und habe dieselben Stellen beackert. Trotzdem schien es sich um eine völlig anderes Gewässer zu handeln. 

Der Regen der letzten Zeit kommt im Bach an, der Pegel ist über Nacht um 20cm gestiegen und das Wasser trüb. Die üblichen Döbelstellen unter der Brücke scheinen verwaist, an der Rieselstrecke (Einlauf eines Mühlbaches) wo sonst B-Fische in der Strömung dösen, war kein einziger Fisch zu sehen. 

Mit Ach und Krach konnte ich zwei mittlere Döbel keschern. Außerdem hatte ich einen fiesen Hänger an einem Stein, der sich aber schließlich doch lösen ließ. Danach gab es zwei oder drei Fehlbisse, bevor ich feststellte, dass der Stein die Hakenspitze um 180° nach hinten gebogen hatte.

Ein Vereinskollege war erfolglos wobbeln und erzählte von einer 10cm Forelle, die den Wobbler verfolgt hat, das freute mich sehr zu hören. Es gibt offenbar hier geschlüpfte Fische, wenn auch nur ganz wenige.


----------



## Astacus74

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> wenn man Leute im Verein hat die selbst für solche Veranstalltungen Wochen davor schon anfüttert



Damit lockst du dann bei mir nur die Krabben an das ist kein Spaß, da reicht schon das normale Futter beim Angeln nach 2-3 Stunden kommen die sowieso auf den Platz, Sonntag hatte ich auch zwei aber leider nicht rausgekriegt.
Da mußte regelmäßig den Haken mit Vorfach kontrollieren.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auf jedenfall das du auch mit der Match so erfolgreich warst



Vor der ersten Bolo hatte ich ja auch nur eine Match und dann auch nur 13ft mit abgebrochener Spitze, also real eher 12ft das mußte auch gehen und ging auch aber man versucht ja sich immer ein wenig zu verbessern.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Werden bei solchen Vereinsangeleien nicht die Plätze ausgelost? Bei uns ist das so soviel ich weiß, ich war noch nie dabei. Da entfallen natürlich Anfütterorgien.



Wie noch mehr zum Angeln kamen war das auch bei uns so das gelost wurde, nur komisch das da auch einige immer an fast den selben Plätzen saßen... ein Schelm wer böses denkt.

Nun haben wir für uns beschlossen das sich jeder auf einer bestimmten Strecke einen Platz aussuchen darf und Überraschung das klappt einwandfrei kein Gezanke und kein Geschrei, läuft.
Wichtig ist halt Gewässerkenntnis das ist die halbe Miete.



daci7 schrieb:


> Da wird dann groß aufgefahren und zu nahezu 100% gefeedert. Ist auch immer nur eine rute erlaubt.



Diese Feedercracks haben wir nicht, auch dürfen wir wie sonst auch mit drei Ruten fischen bei mir ist da eine etwas Abseits für den einen oder anderen Bonusfisch und mit zwei am Futterplatz, die Hauptrute natürlich mit Pose, dann der Winklepicker aber das kann sich je nach Gewässer/Platz ändern.



Tricast schrieb:


> Bei einem unserer ersten Angeln bei einem befreundeten Verein war auch freie Platzwahl. Als Neulinge sind wir nicht gleich wie die Bekloppten rausgestürmt. Als wir in der Tür standen mussten wir in Deckung gehen. Der Schotter flog uns nur so um die Ohren von den startenden Autos; jeder wollte der erste sein um seinen angefütterten Platz zu verteidigen.



Die haben wir auch die sind heiß wie Frittenfett und das komische fangen tun die auch nicht wirklich viel.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das Erlebnis am Wasser ist mir mittlerweile wichtiger geworden als eine gute Plazierung auf irgend einem Event. *Erfolg ist nicht alles im Leben !*



 Wie wahr , wie wahr mir reicht auch die Platzierung im vorderen Mittelfeld, achja so ein kleinen Anreiz habe ich da doch einmal ein Königsangeln zu gewinnen, bei uns wir nicht König wer die meisten Fische fängt sondern der (das ändert sich jedes Jahr) der das größte Rotauge fängt, hatten auch schon mal die meisten Arten.


Petri Heil, Thomas. und Mescalero schöne Fische habt ihr da überlistet


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Wunderschön, die Döbel-Farben! Petri heil, Mescalero und Thomas. 

Eigentlich wollte ich auch los, aber das Wetter war doch sehr ungemütlich. 
Ich werde für sehr kurze Angelsessions (mit etwas Glück bin ich in 8 Minuten zu Fuß an einem schönen Swim) ein oder 2 Ruten klarmachen: vielleicht eine der kurzgeteilten Ali-Stippen und dann noch ne kurze Picker/Wand. Wichtig ist nur, daß der Auf- und Abbau kaum Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. So könnte ich auch knappere Arbeits- oder Regenpausen nutzen.


----------



## geomas

Für die Freunde der Rotaugen-Angelei: ich habe einen interessanten YT-Kanal entdeckt. Da geht es hauptsächlich um verschiedene Aspekte der Angelei auf Plötz. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf der Posen-Fischerei. Art und Weise der Videos sind sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber Ahnung hat der Autor wohl schon (hat übrigens 2 Bücher veröffentlicht zum Thema).

Hier sind zwei Beispiele seiner „Roach Reflections”:


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> So könnte ich auch knappere Arbeits- oder Regenpausen nutzen.


Wäre es nicht viel schlauer, Du würdest die Angelpausen zum Broterwerb nutzen, und mehr Angeln..?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein specimen Kauli.


----------



## rhinefisher

Wunderschön - sieht man leider nichtmehr oft...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hier gibt's genug davon.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Für die Freunde der Rotaugen-Angelei: ich habe einen interessanten YT-Kanal entdeckt. Da geht es hauptsächlich um verschiedene Aspekte der Angelei auf Plötz. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf der Posen-Fischerei. Art und Weise der Videos sind sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber Ahnung hat der Autor wohl schon (hat übrigens 2 Bücher veröffentlicht zum Thema).
> 
> Hier sind zwei Beispiele seiner „Roach Reflections”:


Danke für die Videos  Aber ganz ehrlich, diese Swims dort in UK, in der Full HD Auflösung wie dort im Video denke ich immer wieder, dass die diesen Typen da in eine HDR Auenland Idylle rein-retuschiert haben


----------



## Kneto

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung der Lage und die alternativen Shops.
> 
> Schade, die scheinbar AD exklusive _John Wilson Travel Float Fishing Rod _hätte ich mir eigentlich gerne zulegen wollen. Diese wurde wohl noch einmal neu aufgelegt und hat mich in der vorherigen Version schon interessiert. Speziell was den Transport auf meinem Motorrad anbelangt wäre diese Rute natürlich toll.
> 
> Am besten schreibe ich Angling Direct UK einmal an und frage nach, wie es sich mit dem Versand nach Deutschland bzw. zu ihrem deutschsprachigen Ableger verhält.


Da ich mich ebenfalls für die John Wilson Travel Float Fishing interessiere, habe ich mich heute Vormittag per Email an AD gewandt. 
Folgende Antwort habe ich dazu erhalten:

Guten Morgen,
Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
Die Marke John Wilson ist jetzt unsere eigene Marke (wie Advanta); es sollte später verfügbar sein, aber ich habe das genaue Datum nicht, tut mir leid. Sie können nur auf der europäischen Website einkaufen, da wir jetzt eine Firma in Holland haben.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Somit heißt es erst einmal abwarten wann sie im "deutschen" Shop verfügbar sein wird. Vielleicht ja schon bis zur kommenden Frühjahres/Sommer Saison.


----------



## geomas

Petri zum superstrammen Kauli, lieber Prof!! Was für ein prächtiger Fisch!

Tikey0815 - na, die Briten haben auch „häßliche Gewässer”, nicht nur Postkarten-Idylle. Ist eben die Frage, was man zeigt, wo man filmt.

Kneto - danke für die Info zu den neuen John Wilson-Ruten, sehr interessant.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Ükels,

momentan wird ja wieder richtig gut gefangen, da weiß man gar nicht wo anfangen und wo aufhören! Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger. Ein besonderes Petri an die Döbelboys Mescalero Thomas. Minimax (hier besonders schön, das du dich gut erholst!!!),
an die tollen Barben Ti-it (ich muss sagen, dein Garten ist ergiebiger als meiner ) und last but not least an den Mutanten-Kauli (ich habe früher einige gefangen aber so eine Größe habe ich noch nie gesehen) Professor Tinca. Edit: Gerade die Größe gelesen/gesehen - das ist die Ur Ur Ur Oma alle Kaulbarsche , den haste doch im Aquarium fett gefüttert - echt irre!!!

Bei mir wird es diese Woche wohl nichts mehr werden mit fischen, ab Samstag bin ich eine Woche an der See in Holland, allerdings habe ich versprochen dort diesmal nicht zu angeln und einfach mal nur zu entspannen.

#Feederarm im Boden verankert. Ich habe mal im Keller gekramt und eigentlich habe ich genug passendes Baumaterial aus alten Kiepen-Bestandteilen. Was mir jetzt tatsächlich nur noch fehlt, wäre eine ein paar Zentimeter lange Gewindestange in der Norm der Innengewinde von Banksticks. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man so etwas herbekommen kann?

Soeben kam die Postkutsche vorbei und hat ein Paket geliefert. Sobald ich ausgepackt und in Augenschein genommen habe folgt eine erste Meinung zu diesem Teil.


----------



## yukonjack

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wunderschön - sieht man leider nichtmehr oft...


Nur ein *toter* Kauli ist ein schöner Kauli.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca 
Petri Heil, das nenne ich mal einen Kauli. Ich kenne die sowieso nur von Fotos (hier gibt es leider überhaupt keine) aber so einen  Blauwal Kaulbarsch habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

#english swims
Du hast eigentlich immer recht, lieber geomas aber in dem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen. Selbst die allgegenwärtigen _Canals _haben Charme und strahlen eine ziemliche Idylle aus. Sogar wenn sie mitten in Birmingham oder sonstwo fließen bzw nicht fließen sondern stehen. 

Ich vermelde ein Wappentier, Ukel On!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die heutige Ausbeute an specimen Kaulis bis 21cm.
Entschuldigt das Bild aber die kommen in die Suppe und vor Ort waren zuviele Leute für ne Fotosession.


----------



## Mikesch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ... die kommen in die Suppe ...


Sturensuppe?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kaulbarschsuppe nach Andals Rezept.


----------



## silverfish

War bissl am kleinen Kanal stippen. Gestaltete sich äußerst zäh.
Erste Stelle nur paar Zuppler ,dann nix.
Also Wechsel zu anderer Stelle.
Paar Plieten ,Plötzen und Ükels .
Als ich an der 2.Stelle grad die Pose im Wasser, und etwas angefüttert , standen Oma und Opa hinter mir. Mit 2 Tele woran 12 gr Posen montiert waren. Da hatte ich wohl ihre Stammstelle besetzt. Auch die Stippen von ihnen waren kräftig in der Montage . Da waren min. 6gr Oliven montiert.Frag mich was die fangen wollten.
Ich fischte ne 7m Kopfrute mit 0,8 gr StachelschweinPose und die Bisse kamen sehr spitz .Ab 15.oo lief nix mehr.


----------



## silverfish

*Professor *noch Petri zur Kaulistrecke ! 
Wünsch ich mir auch für ne Fischsuppe .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke euch und ebenfalls ein  Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

... Und ich warte immer noch auf meine Artistic Bolo...

Vorletztes Wochenende war ich allerdings mal wieder mit der spinnrute erfolgreich. Die zweite kleine Bachforelle in 20 Jahren an dem Fluss. Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass da noch viel mehr schwimmen und ich auf fleischige Köder nachher welche verangel :-/


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die heutige Ausbeute an specimen Kaulis bis 21cm.
> Entschuldigt das Bild aber die kommen in die Suppe und vor Ort waren zuviele Leute für ne Fotosession.



Über Besatz würde ich mich hier sehr drüber freuen.
Auf meinen Unterwasseraufnahmen hatte ich heuer gerade mal einen dieser Kaulbarsche, gibt nicht mehr viele bei mir im Fluß. Eigentlich sehr schöne Fische, gut ein Schrätzer würde mir noch mehr gefallen aber da sieht es noch schlechter mit den Beständen aus.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Für die Freunde der Rotaugen-Angelei: ich habe einen interessanten YT-Kanal entdeckt. Da geht es hauptsächlich um verschiedene Aspekte der Angelei auf Plötz. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf der Posen-Fischerei. Art und Weise der Videos sind sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber Ahnung hat der Autor wohl schon (hat übrigens 2 Bücher veröffentlicht zum Thema).
> 
> Hier sind zwei Beispiele seiner „Roach Reflections”:


Kenne seine Videos und er ist auch sehr viel in den einschlägigen Plötz Social Media unterwegs. 
Danke für's Hochholen! 
Petri auch an der Stelle auch einmal wieder von mir für all Eure schönen Fänge der letzten Wochen! 
Schönen Gruß!


----------



## geomas

„Einschlägige Plötz Social Media” ist schon echt was für Rutilus-Nerds , danke, lieber rustaweli !



Was ich spannend fände/finde ist die Angelei mit Holunderbeeren, wie ich sie jetzt öfters auf YT („Elderberries”) gesehen habe, hab ich leider nie probiert. Auch die gebunkerten Dosen Hanf stehen und stehen, muß ich mal ran und versuchen.


----------



## yukonjack

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Über Besatz würde ich mich hier sehr drüber freuen.
> Auf meinen Unterwasseraufnahmen hatte ich heuer gerade mal einen dieser Kaulbarsche, gibt nicht mehr viele bei mir im Fluß. Eigentlich sehr schöne Fische, gut ein Schrätzer würde mir noch mehr gefallen aber da sieht es noch schlechter mit den Beständen aus.


Dann kannste auch gleich noch nen Zentner Grundeln mit reinschmeißen. Immer wieder beliebt diese beiden Spezies beim Aalangeln. In diesem Jahr ca. 200 Kaulis, 100 Grundeln und 1 Aal. Alle schön auf Tauwurm. Und ja, habe auch schon versucht die beiden als Köderfisch zu missbrauchen, klappt leider auch nicht, da sind die Krabben schneller.


----------



## rhinefisher

Früher, also zu jener Zeit als Männer noch Männer, und kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centauri kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centauri waren, gab es Gelegenheiten, bei denen ich wegen der Kaulis das Angeln abbrechen musste.
Diese Zeit ist lange vorbei - Kaulbarsche fange ich 2-3 im Jahr.. .
Ich hätte gerne nen Teich mit Kauli, Grundel und Wollhandkrabbe....
Dann würde sogar ich mal was fangen....


----------



## yukonjack

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Früher, also zu jener Zeit als Männer noch Männer, und kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centauri kleine grüne Männchen von Alpha Centauri waren, gab es Gelegenheiten, bei denen ich wegen der Kaulis das Angeln abbrechen musste.
> Diese Zeit ist lange vorbei - Kaulbarsche fange ich 2-3 im Jahr.. .
> Ich hätte gerne nen Teich mit Kauli, Grundel und Wollhandkrabbe....
> Dann würde sogar ich mal was fangen....


Zwergwelse/Katzenwelse   nicht vergessen.........


----------



## Mescalero

#kauli

Das südlichste Vorkommen?
Das wäre noch eine schöne OCC-Spezies... Wenn jemand ein Gewässer kennt, das nicht gerade in MV oder NS liegt, immer her damit. 
Zwergwels suche ich auch immer noch, nebenbei bemerkt. 

Übrigens konnte ich heute erneut einen Hasel fangen, diesmal einen recht ordentlichen von etwa 18 bis 20cm. Foto gibt es leider nicht; ich stand auf einer bemoosten, schrägen Betonfläche und bin heilfroh, nicht volle Kanne ins Wasser geglitscht zu sein.


----------



## geomas

Den letzten Kauli, an den ich mich als Fang erinnere, habe ich bei Fantastic Fishing in Tangermünde gelandet, genau da, wo das griechische Restaurant in einem Schiff namens Störtebeker beheimatet ist ;-))
Als Knirps haben die Kaulis mir immer die besten Garten-Würmer weggenascht, wo ich doch so auf 30cm-Riesenbrassen und 25cm-Monsterplötz hoffte. Und darauf, daß mich die VoPos nicht ausheben an der schon damals nicht statthaften Angelstelle. Ist schon ne Weile her. Einige kürzere gezielte Ansitze (in den letzten Jahren) auf die Racker brachten hier nicht den Zielfisch.


----------



## Tikey0815

Selbst ich hab mal nen Kauli gefangen 
Als einzigen und letzen Fisch bei einem Tag auf dem 25€ Forellenpuff  man war ich bedient


----------



## Tricast

Heute waren wir in einem Fachmarkt für Döbelangler (nicht ganz freiwillig weil wir eigentlich angeln wollten, aber wenn der alte Mann die Kescherköpfe zu Hause liegen läßt?    ) und haben ein paar Lammkoteletts, etwas Kalbstafelspitz und Gulaschfleisch gekauft.







Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in alle Himmelsrichtungen!

Ich war heute ausnahmsweise nicht in Omas Garten. Dafür in Großtantes altem Schrebergarten. Ein Platz an dem ich auch sehr gerne bin. Allerdings meist im zeitigen Frühjahr und Herbst/Winter.
Ich habe ja hier schon mal erwähnt, dass ich eigentlich nichts von Lockstoffen halte. Allerdings machten mich Berichte von Tony Miles diesbezüglich echt neugierig und wieso nicht mal was Neues versuchen. Ich orderte also letzte Woche 3 verschiedene Sprays sowie ein Pulver.
Tony Miles berichtete von sehr guten Barbenfängen auf ein Spicey Aroma von Rod Hutchinson.
So fiel die Wahl heute auf ein GT Spiceyaroma aus der Sprühflasche. Hakenköder wie letztens - Käsewurst.
Die Balzer Universal gepaart mit der Shakespeare Sigma Whisker Titan 035 als Combo zum Spürangeln ist aktuell meine erste Wahl.
Am Ende waren es 5 Döbel und 3 Barben.
Ob es nun an diesem Spray lag oder nicht. Ich weiß es nicht.
Auf alle Fälle muss ich mir nächstes Mal irgend eine andere Taktik zum Auftragen überlegen. Ich sprühte es auf ein Blatt und tunkte dann. Aber dieser beissende Geruch ist auf Dauer echt unentspannt 
Eine Barbe war übrigens fotoscheu und flitzte nach dem Abhaken davon. Ich kann es ja verstehen. Ich verzieh mich schliesslich auch immer wenn jemand die Kamera zückt. 



























Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Besten Dank Roland darüber würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> Die Form war leicht anders mehr rundlicher, da sollte ich mal schauen ob noch ein paar dieser Haken existieren.
> geomas hatte mir auch mal ein paar Sumohaken zukommen lassen die waren damals glaube ich aus einer Restekiste vom Angelladen.
> Wer noch die blauen Schleienhaken kennt, das waren auch noch schöne Formen.
> Sumo 6571


Waren es zufällig diese hier? 





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind, ein besonderes Petri geht an Ti-it für seine schöne Strecke .
Ich bin heute auch los gewesen und aus jetziger Sicht, wäre ich doch lieber zu Hause geblieben .
Als erstes ist das Handyaccu abgeschmiert und ich konnte keine Bilder machen.-
Aber als Krönung habe ich meine Bolo geschrotete, einmal in der Mitte durchgebrochen . Dummheit muss eben bestraft werden.
Kennt ihr die einen Augenblick, wenn man was macht und sofort weiß, " oh Mist, das geht jetzt in die Hose". Genau so ist es heute bei mir gewesen 

Ja es gab einige Rotfedern, Plötzen und Barsche.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein Petri Heil an alle erfolgreichen, Professor Tinca da hast du ja ein paar statliche Kaulis auf die Schuppen gelegt ich find es schade das sie nicht noch größer werden so ein 50er Kauli hätte doch was und Ti-it



Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich war heute ausnahmsweise nicht in Omas Garten. Dafür in Großtantes altem Schrebergarten. Ein Platz an dem ich auch sehr gerne bin.



der geht in den Garten und zaubert super Fische aus dem Wasser, so ein wenig neidisch könnt ich da schon werden leider habe ich keine Verwandschaft mt Top Gewässern im Garten.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber als Krönung habe ich meine Bolo geschrotete, einmal in der Mitte durchgebrochen



Man mußt du mir alles nachmachen reicht es nicht das ich schon meine Bolo geschrotet habe, kannst du sie denn wieder heil kriegen oder Totalschaden?


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Grüße ins Schlaraffenland, lieber Ti-it !
Natürlich nur Schabernack - es ist wohl jedem hier klar, daß Du Dir die Fänger erarbeitest. 


Schade, daß Deine Bolo über den Jordan ging, lieber Finke20 - immerhin hast Du einen äußerst kompetenten Berater in Deiner Nähe.


Euch allen ein scxhönes langes Wochenende!

Ich muß leider jeden Tag arbeiten (mehr oder weniger), aber die eine oder andere Angelzeit werd ich wohl abknapsen können.


----------



## rhinefisher

silverfish schrieb:


> Da waren min. 6gr Oliven montiert.Frag mich was die fangen wollten.
> Ich fischte ne 7m Kopfrute mit 0,8 gr StachelschweinPose und die Bisse kamen sehr spitz .Ab 15.oo lief nix mehr.


Stipper aus dem Süden wundern sich schonmal über solche aus dem Norden; während man im Süden oft mit 1gr Posen und weniger hinkommt, hat man bei nordischen Wind- und Wellenbedingungen manchmal selbst mit 3gr Montagen keine Chance auf vernünftiges Angeln.
Vielleicht kamen die ja aus SH.... .
Deshalb bin auch auch oft über Georgs Feinstmontagen so erstaunt...


yukonjack schrieb:


> Zwergwelse/Katzenwelse nicht vergessen........


Wie konnte ich bloß - sind diese ganz speziellen Kreaturen doch die Krönung aller Strafen... .


Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich war heute ausnahmsweise nicht in Omas Garten. Dafür in Großtantes altem Schrebergarten. Ein Platz an dem ich auch sehr gerne bin.


So so - der Herr hat dich also nicht bloß mit einem Privatvollversorgungsangelplatz gestraft, sondern gleich mit Zweien...?


Finke20 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die einen Augenblick, wenn man was macht und sofort weiß, " oh Mist, das geht jetzt in die Hose"


Oh ja, nur zu gut.
Das tut mir wirklich Leid für dich - aber zum Glück hast Du ja noch "Die Mechanische".. .


----------



## Ti-it

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So so - der Herr hat dich also nicht bloß mit einem Privatvollversorgungsangelplatz gestraft, sondern gleich mit Zweien...?


Ehrlicherweise mit Dreien. 
Omas Garten, Großtantes Garten und dann noch der Garten meiner Eltern. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

Wirklich Klasse...
Glück braucht der Angler ja auch...


----------



## Spaßfischer

Schöne Fische...ich bin durch einen anderen Trööt auf den Ükel aufmerksam gemacht wurden. Folgender Sachverhalt: mein 4 jähriger ist gerade sehr angefixt vom angeln, das freut mich natürlich sehr. Ich hatte gefragt, ob es für Linkshänder wichtig ist anders auszuwerfen als Rechtshänder. Da würde mir der Rat gegeben Mal mit einer Stipprute zu beginnen. Nun habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrungswerte und auch null Ahnung vom stippen. 
Habt ihr eine Empfehlung, es wurde zu einer 5m Stippen für mich und eine 3m Rute für den Bub geraten, welches Einstiegsmodell wäre da brauchbar.
Ich danke euch schonmal.
Euer Spaßfischer


----------



## Mescalero

Willkommen im Ükel!

Wie immer ist das auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Und des Gewässers natürlich; so ist z.B. an einem 4m breiten Bach eine 5m Rute Unsinn.

Gute Stippen gibt es u.a. im Matchanglershop. Für den Knirps würde ich eine der superleichten Speedfishruten* empfehlen. Da reichen auch 2,5m oder so. Die kosten zwar mehr aber lassen sich auch stundenlang fischen, bei den billigen Glasfiberprügeln ist das womöglich nicht so.

Für den Papa ist es fast egal, da tut es auch so ein Billistecken von Jenzi, Cormoran, Decathlon etc. Wenn der Arm kurz vorm Abfallen ist, legt man die Rute eben zwischendurch mal ab.

*Ich habe die Maver Alborella, ein Traum von einer leichten, flotten Rute!






						Maver Speedfisch Rute Alborella SX, 2m-5m
					

Maver Speedfisch Rute Alborella SX, 2m-5m: Verfügbar ab Anfang Juni 2021 Die Maver Alborella SX ist eine typische schnelle Speedfischrute für das Angeln auf kurzer Distanz auf kleinere und mittlere Fische in Ufernähe. Die Rute liegt leicht in der Hand und hat einen schnellen Anschlag. Die Spitze...




					shop.matchanglershop.de


----------



## Hecht100+

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> mein 4 jähriger ist gerade sehr angefixt vom angeln, das freut mich natürlich sehr.


Vierjährige brauchen wie alle Kinder Erfolg, für mich wäre entscheidend, was gibt das Gewässer her. Es nützt die beste Stippe nichts, wenn nach dem ersten großen Fisch dann ein Abriß oder Bruch zu verzeichnen ist oder man feststellt, es fehlt doch die Rolle.  Auch das beobachten einer Pose ohne Aktion wird nach mehr als 10 Minuten meistens langweilig für Kinder. Kinder brauchen Aktion, ich würde es mit einer kleinen Spinncombo versuchen und wenn dann bei Papa was an der Posenrute beißt, einfach die Angel weitergeben. Wegen des Rolle, ob Links oder Rechtshändler, fast alle modernen Rollen sind umsteckbar, lass es deinen Kleinen einfach probieren was ihm besser liegt. Einfach zu Hause schon mal eine Rolle an einer Rute montieren und Kurbeln lassen, dann den Griff umbauen und noch mal probieren. Er wird dir schon sagen was ihm besser liegt.


----------



## Spaßfischer

Danke schonmal...den Shop schaue ich mir mal an. Gewässer ist ein Baggersee mit 18ha. Erfolge hatten wir jetzt immer ganz gut mit Pose und Feederrute. Wobei das einkurbeln bei der feeder, wenn es gebissen hat nicht wirklich praktikabel war. Da haben sich die Fische dann schnell ins Kraut verkrochen...das angeln mit der Pose war Super. Das mit der Stipprute stelle ich mir ganz nett vor, vor allem weil ich das auch gerne Mal probieren möchte . Werde berichten was es geworden ist, wenn ich bestellt habe. Oder teile euch meine Auswahl mit. 
Anbei Mal unsere letzte Ausbeute.
Wird alles als Köfi verwertet...


----------



## daci7

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Schöne Fische...ich bin durch einen anderen Trööt auf den Ükel aufmerksam gemacht wurden. Folgender Sachverhalt: mein 4 jähriger ist gerade sehr angefixt vom angeln, das freut mich natürlich sehr. Ich hatte gefragt, ob es für Linkshänder wichtig ist anders auszuwerfen als Rechtshänder. Da würde mir der Rat gegeben Mal mit einer Stipprute zu beginnen. Nun habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrungswerte und auch null Ahnung vom stippen.
> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung, es wurde zu einer 5m Stippen für mich und eine 3m Rute für den Bub geraten, welches Einstiegsmodell wäre da brauchbar.
> Ich danke euch schonmal.
> Euer Spaßfischer


Je nachdem wie fein- oder grobmotorisch dein Nachwuchs unterwegs ist, ist eine kapselrolle auch nicht verkehrt. Der riesige Vorteil ist mMn, dass der Rollentyp das Aufkurbeln von loser Schnur problemlos mitmacht und außerdem gibbet keine schnurklänge die mitfliegen und luftknoten bilden- bei meinem großen (fast 6) steig ich sogar eventuell nochmal um auf Kapsel - dann kann der sich erstmal darauf konzentrieren wohin der Köder fliegt und was damit passiert. Die beiden kleinen (bald 3) können mit der Kapselrolle schon recht gut um und es gibt lange nicht so viel tüddel wie bei den ersten Statio-Schritten vom Großen. 
Groetjes
David

PS:  Schöne Urlaubsgrüße an alle vom Darß. Wir sind heute in einer Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion in 7h hochgebrettert und freuen uns jetzt auf ein paar entspannte Tage.... und eventuell auch ein paar Fische. Ich hab mal für Mittwoch Würmer bestellt - vorher hab ich keine mehr gekriegt. Und spätestens dann bin ich auch so richtig heiß!

PPS: zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich meine OCC Rute nicht mitgenommen habe ... und mich damit echt erleichtert fühle (!!!) Dieser Wettstreit war für mich in erster Linie eine Bestätigung ... "One man, one rod" ist mal so garnicht meins. Das lass ich jetzt mal schön bleiben und fische in aller Ruhe genau die Ruten, die ich für diesen Zweck gekauft habe. Deswegen hat man ja auch zweiunddrölfzig Stück, richtig 
Habe viel zu viel Zeit in diesem Jahr schon mit unpassenden besteck verbracht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> "One man, one rod" ist mal so garnicht meins



Meins auch nicht.
Das taugt nur wenn man immer die gleiche(oder wenigstens sehr ähnliche) Methode(n) oder Montagen fischt und als Notbehelf.
Ansonsten ist man mit einer zum Zweck passenden Rute weitaus besser bedient.


----------



## rhinefisher

Für 4Jährige sind Stippen klasse, aber man sollte auf eine möglichst verwicklungsfreie Montage achten.
Es gibt im Forellenbereich diese Bombardas in 2-3gr mit Innenführung - da gibt es wenig Tüddel
Diese hier gibt es irgendwo auch in 2gr








						Saenger Iron Trout Trolling-Pose 4g Forellen-Schlepp-Weitwurf-Pose Sc, 1,69 €
					

Saenger Iron Trout Trolling-Pose 4g Forellen-Schlepp-Weitwurf-Pose Schwimmer Oberflächen Pose Forellensee Durchlauf Pose Schwimmer




					www.angel-discount24.de


----------



## daci7

Ok Leute, ich bin jetzt schon heiß. Und jetzt hab ich keine Würmer ... son Mist


----------



## Mescalero

Da gibt es doch sicher Alternativen? Schinken, Knackwurst, Käse, Mais, Muscheln....
Suboptimal geangelt ist besser als gar nicht geangelt. 
Petri Heil und einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## rhinefisher

Fetter Speck - fängt gut und man kann sich bei der Ködergestaltung kreativ ausleben...


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fetter Speck - fängt gut und man kann sich bei der Ködergestaltung kreativ ausleben...


Ich gab ja noch mein Mefo-Geschirr dabei. Und Buttlöffel mit Wurmattrappen sollten auch fisch bringen.
Und Heringe und Hornfisch sind auch dran! Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. Aber ich befürchte die ersten Nächte ist Ruhe 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Die Bolo ist gerade angekommen, toast und Mais im Keller gebunkert, Würmer gibt's im Garten.
Hoffentlich komm ich am Wochenende mal los und kann direkt was auf die schuppen legen.
Bei der letzten Runde mit der spinnrute kamen sehr oft ordentliche messingfarbene Rücken aus dem Wasser beim irgendwas von der Oberfläche schmatzen.
Kunstköder wurden völlig ignoriert.

Entweder kluge döbel oder kleene karpfen oder so. Ich hoffe ich finde es bald raus


----------



## geomas

Ha, lieber daci7 - bin gespannt, was Du da im Osten an Land ziehen kannst. 
Ich selber angele ja nicht so gerne von Molen, Seebrücken oder vom Strand aus, habe aber von interessanten/überraschenden Fängen gehört.
Viel Spaß am Ostseestrand!!


----------



## geomas

So, nach der Arbeit (indoor) war ich doch noch für etwa 2 Stunden am Wasser. 

Hatte eine Posenrute und eine leichte Feederrute mit. An der leichten Waggler-Montage gab es auch ohne Futterkampagne sehr schnell Bisse auf Breadpunch - etliche Plötz von fingerkurz bis knapp Ü20 konnte ich landen, dazu ne hübsche Rotfeder von etwa 20cm und einen relativ stattlichen Ukelei (17cm).
War sehr kurzweilig, auch wenn der Wind die Posenangelei nicht gerade einfach gemacht hat. An der Grundrute hatte ich einen kleinen Drahtkorb mit LiquiBread montiert, am kurzen Vorfach mit 14er LS-2210 wurde Breadpunch und alternativ Dosenmais angeboten. Auch hier gab es ein paar Plötz, aber effektiver war die Posenangelei.

Mit etwas Glück kann ich auch morgen nach der Arbeit ne kurze Angelsession einschieben.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Hornfisch


Genau für die, ist fetter Speck beim aktiven Fischen mein Lieblingsköder.. .


----------



## rustaweli

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Schöne Fische...ich bin durch einen anderen Trööt auf den Ükel aufmerksam gemacht wurden. Folgender Sachverhalt: mein 4 jähriger ist gerade sehr angefixt vom angeln, das freut mich natürlich sehr. Ich hatte gefragt, ob es für Linkshänder wichtig ist anders auszuwerfen als Rechtshänder. Da würde mir der Rat gegeben Mal mit einer Stipprute zu beginnen. Nun habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrungswerte und auch null Ahnung vom stippen.
> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung, es wurde zu einer 5m Stippen für mich und eine 3m Rute für den Bub geraten, welches Einstiegsmodell wäre da brauchbar.
> Ich danke euch schonmal.
> Euer Spaßfischer


Servus! 
Naja, Rat hin und her. Stippen, Pose u Rolle, Spinnen... Freu Dich über die derzeitige Begeisterung Deines Jungen und nimm die Sache bloß nicht zu Ernst! Habe auch Kinder, welche immer noch sehr gern angeln. Sei Dir bewusst das es mit Deinem Sohn kaum um Angeln geht, dann wird er vielleicht auf Dauer Freude daran haben. 4 Jahre, da ist absolute Kurzweil angesagt und nicht Papa Angeln. 1-2 Stunden am Wasser, mal die Stippe in der Hand, mal leiern üben an einer leichten Spinne, sich amüsieren über das Gefühl der Rute bei Druckködern, Ruten in die Ecke werfen und Futter reinschmeissen, Spass an der Schleuder.... Nur kein Druck aufbauen, Fehler sind egal, vor allem keine Manipulation mit Deinen Angelansichten oder Schubladen von vorgestern. Dann geht er vielleicht, ich wünsche es Dir, noch in 10 Jahren gern mit Dir ans Wasser. Aber das weißt Du als Papa sicher selbst. 
3m Stippe könnte vielleicht knapp werden. Kenne Deine Uferzonen nicht. Aber macht auch keinen Spaß als Kind mit ausgestrecktem Arm die Stippe halten zu müssen um nen Meter ins Wasser zu kommen. Oder als Paps die ganze Zeit besorgt mit der Hand am Kragen dazustehen weil das Kind zu nah ans Wasser muss. Aber wie gesagt, kenne Deine Ufer nicht. Dann vielleicht doch länger und leicht. 
Zum Thema Linkshänder. Ist mein Sohn auch. War aber nie das Drama wenn er ab und an Gehversuche mit meinen Ruten nebenbei machte. Ging auch und geht bis heute, ob LH oder RH bei ihm. Zur Not kannst Du ja schnell umbauen wie Hecht100+ schon schrieb. 
Schöne Zeit Euch beiden weiterhin und wie gesagt - Druck und Verbissenheit gegen lockere Kurzweil tauschen!


----------



## Niklas32

Zuerst mal ein dickes Petri in alle Ükellande. 

Ich durfte gestern einen richtig schönen Angelnachmittag in einer Regenpause verleben. Mit leichtem Sonne-Wolken-Mix und angenehmen Wind, spielte auch das Wetter mit. 






Ich wollte es mal wieder am kleinen Waldsee versuchen. Hier hatten mir im Frühjahr und Sommer immer die Plötzen den Köder schon im Absinken attackiert. Eine Brachse war alle paar Versuche mal mit dabei. 




Nach zwei hübschen Plötz und zwei kleinen Brachsen ging es los. 
Kaum lag die Montage ging die Spitze krumm und ein guter Brachsen hing am anderen Ende. 





Am der leichten Aernos Picker lieferten sie auch einen spannenden Drill. Waren alle in einer gleichen aber guten Größe für den kleinen Tümpel. 

Plötzlich war dann Ruhe am Platz. Der dritte Wurf schon ohne Aktion. Beim Einholen gab es dann einen kurzen Ruck und Gezappel am anderen Ende. Allerdings nur für einige Sekunden. Die Hauptschnur wurde gekappt. Ich denke mal, dass sich da ein Hecht den Connector geschnappt hat. Das ist mir echt lange nicht passiert. 

Dieser schien mit den Trupp Brachsen aber verscheucht zu haben. Danach gab nur immer mal wieder eine Brachse oder einen Plötz. 

Als der Himmel sich verdunkelte, packte ich schnell ein und wurde tatsächlich nur ein ganz klein wenig beim ins Auto packen nass.


----------



## geomas

Schön gefärbte Brassen oder teilweise „Skimmer” hast Du da gefangen, lieber Niklas32 - Petri! 
Speziell das erste gezeigte Exemplar ist wirklich ein schöner Fisch. So dunkel gesäumte Flossen habe ich hier nie gesehen. Bei Fantastic Fishing in der Elbe sahen die auch so aus.

Meine kurze Angelrunde heute zum Abend habe ich mir geklemmt - war nach der Arbeit etwas platt. 
Die kommenden Tage habe ich (Stand jetzt) relativ viel frei verfügbare Zeit. Mal sehen, vielleicht brause ich sogar mal zum Döbelflüßchen oder an ein anderes Gewässer auf dem Lande.


----------



## Tricast

Küttfischangler bleibt Küttfischangler. Selbst mit der neuen alten Rutenflak hat sich daran nichts geändert. Wir waren am frühen Mittag für 3 Stunden am Tietchenteich und haben die Restbestände der Tortenböden aus Holland verangelt. Zum Einsatz kamen auch die Maden von unserem Ferienangeln, die sich sehr gut gehalten haben denn der Kühlschrank war sehr kalt eingestellt.
Aber es war schon sehr komisch am Teich, besonders für Susanne - es fehlte einfach jemand der sonst immer dabei war.
Allen einen schönen Gruß die am Wasser waren und die größere Fische verhaften konnten als wir.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

So Leute, 
Jetzt halte ich das nicht mehr aus - heute Abend wird angegriffen!
Bestes seewetter!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Daumen drück , die Welle ist schon mal ganz gut, vlt. bekommste deine (Ozean)Döbelruten jetzt mal richtig krumm!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Küttfischangler bleibt Küttfischangler. Selbst mit der neuen alten Rutenflak hat sich daran nichts geändert. Wir waren am frühen Mittag für 3 Stunden am Tietchenteich und haben die Restbestände der Tortenböden aus Holland verangelt. Zum Einsatz kamen auch die Maden von unserem Ferienangeln, die sich sehr gut gehalten haben denn der Kühlschrank war sehr kalt eingestellt.


Sehr schönes Foto, Heinz!
Man sieht den tollen Vorteil dieses speziellen Rutenhalters mit der Abstützung vorne. 
So kann eine richtig ruhige Lage auch in Weser-Ems für die Schwinge sichergestellt werden


----------



## Finke20

Petri an alle die es ans Wasser geschafft haben.
Ich bin gestern auch zum See gefahren, auf der Suche nach Schlei, oder Karpfen.
Doch die gierigen Plötzen konnten den Köder nicht in Ruhe lassen und man staunt an welche Ködergrößen sie ich ran tauen.
Das ist ein Frolic plus 8mm Boilie.


----------



## Los 2

Hunger macht böse


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

So, auch ich war heute nach seeehr laaaaanger Zeit mal wieder zum Ansitz im benachbarten Frankreich.

Zwar nichts gefangen, was sich kulinarisch hätten verwerten lassen (hab auf Schleien spekuliert) aber immerhin nicht geschneidert.
Ein kleiner Barsch, der den Haken bis kurz vorm Enddarm geschluckt hat, eine kleine Plötze und zwei mittelprächtige Giebel. 

Zum ersten mal seit ca. 20 Jahren mal wieder ne Stippe mitgenommen und bei drei von drei Bissen den Anhieb versemmelt, ich bin der wohl einzige Angler, der zu blöd zum Stippen ist. 

Übrigens ist es wirklich maximal ärgerlich beim Frühstück durch nen Biss gestört zu werden und dann doch nur noch den leeren Haken aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, finde ich echt äußerst unhöflich von den Fischen, für die sollte es auch Verhaltensregeln geben.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Frolic plus 8mm Boilie.


Ui die hat aber den Mund ziemlich voll genommen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo,
allen die loswaren wünsche ich ein Petri Heil. Immer wieder toll was hier gezeigt wird.

Ich war heute auch an einen unserer Teiche.
Als Ruten hatte ich eine Kunnan Match in 3,60m, Rolle war eine Shakespeare Sigma 040. Die andere war eine Cormoran Match King Schwingspitzenrute, Rolle Shakespeare Sigma 040 pro.











Es lief sehr zäh, an der Schwinge ging auf Dendrobena und Maden gar nichts. Auf der Match konnte ich 6 Bisse verwerten, alles Rotaugen zwischen 10 und 14cm. Für 4,5Std. wahrhaftig eine magere Ausbeute.
Aber dafür wurde ich bei meiner Ankunft von 2 Eisvögeln begrüßt.
Auf Bilder von den Kleinis habe ich verzichtet.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Eisvögel, hübsche französische Giebel, sichselbstüberschätzende Plötz und ne wie üblich wunderschöen Ostseeküste - hier ist ja gut was los!!

Danke für die Meldungen von nah und fern!


Ich war zum späten Nachmittag am Fluß nebenan, habe offenbar ne Vorschulgruppe Rotfedern ausgehoben (etwa ein Dutzend von geschätzt 12/13cm), dazu kamen ein paar Plötz und ein Güsterchen. Wieder war die Posenrute mit leichter Wagglermontage effektiver als die Feederrute. Das mag aber auch an der Angelstelle gelegen haben und gilt sicher nicht generell. Als Köder punkteten Dosenmais, Breadpunch und kleine Flocken.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann kannste auch gleich noch nen Zentner Grundeln mit reinschmeißen. Immer wieder beliebt diese beiden Spezies beim Aalangeln. In diesem Jahr ca. 200 Kaulis, 100 Grundeln und 1 Aal. Alle schön auf Tauwurm. Und ja, habe auch schon versucht die beiden als Köderfisch zu missbrauchen, klappt leider auch nicht, da sind die Krabben schneller.



So unterschiedlich sind die Gewässer die einen haben zu viele und die anderen zu wenige. Grundeln hab ich mittlerweile auch schon jedoch nur bis max. 8cm. Aal ist bei uns im Fluß nicht mehr vorhanden bis auf vereinzelte/seltene Große die abwandern. 
Ein Fluß braucht eine natürliche Vielfalt aus verschiedenen Fischarten und da gehört in unseren Fluß als Zufluß der Donau eben auch der Kaulbarsch mit dazu. Ich würde sogar fast sagen das die Donau mit ihren Zuflüßen das artenreichste Gewässer in Deutschland ist und diese gehört sich meiner Meinung nach auch zu bewahren.

Ti-it 
Ja das waren solche in der Art. Gold, geschränkt und mit einem etwas längeren Schenkel als man heute von Owner etc. bekommt. 
Dankenswerter Weise hat mit Roland einige seiner Goldhaken zugeschickt, nochmals ein sehr großes Danke dafür, die ich sehr gut gebrauchen kann.

Dieses verlängerete We war ich leider nicht am Wasser, Regen und Wind war nciht wirklich ein gutes Wetter. Die Zeit hab ich dennoch gut genützt, der Wind hat viele Walnüsse fallen lassen und mit der Black Star Classic habe ich ebenfalls begonnen. Der Kork ist mittlerweile wider gefüllt und grob geschliffen sowie am Ende mit aufschäumenden Kleber stabilisiert worden. Der Rest ist bestellt und wird offentlcih bis nächste Woche auch kommen. Parallel dazu will ich die Shimano Perfektion Match angreifen damit sich das Lackanrühren lohnt. Sollte das Wasser die Tage wider fallen gehts endlich raus auf ne Herbstbarbe mal schauen ob das so klappt.


----------



## Tricast

Angelsachen waren noch im Auto und wir hätten nur noch die Maden einpacken müssen aber meistens kommt es anders als gedacht. Also: Wir waren unterwegs in die Pilze und Frau Hübner meinte ( "die Kirschen aus Nachbars Garten sind viel süßer") wir müssen dichter an Hamburg ran, dort wachsen die Pilze der Begierde in Massen, oder so ähnlich. Also haben wir uns auf den Weg gemacht um körbeweise Pilze zu finden. Der Wald und alles drum herum sah nicht schlecht aus und wir hielten unsere Augen offen, alle Sinne waren geschärft und auf Pilz fokussiert. Und da, urplötzlich stand er da in seiner ganzen Pracht am Wegesrand, ein Steinpilz.  Das war der erste Anjuckpilz. Den Wald verlassen und an anderer Stelle wieder angehalten und in den Wald rein. Nach hundert Meter stand wieder solch ein Geselle am Wegesrand und wir liefen noch etliche hundert Meter. Das war der zweite Anjuckpilz. 

Wir hätten lieber Angeln gehen sollen, auch wenn wir wieder nur Küttfisch gefangen hätten. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Ich bin schon beim Abjuck-Pils.


----------



## Mescalero

Me2
San Miguel um genau zu sein. Ich weile diese Woche an Malles Ostküste und werde versuchen, eine Meerbrasse zu erwischen oder, wenn's hoch kommt, eine Äsche. Gibt es eigentlich Meeres-Friedfisch?! Ich glaube nicht aber ins Ükel-Beuteschema passen wohl ein paar der Mittelmeerfische.

Wie auch immer, hier ist es genauso wie in Warnemünde, nur bissl wärmer und mit mehr Disco. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## geomas

Na an Meeres-Friedfischen fallen mir zuerst die Meerräschen ein, aber es gibt sicher noch viel mehr, gerade im Süden. Viel Spaß auf dem in Verruf geraten Eiland, Mescalero !

Hier an der brackigen Ostsee kommen noch die ganzen Brackwasser-resistenten Friedies dazu wie Plötz, Brassen, Aland und Co. sowie Arten, die sich mit Friedfischmethoden übertölpen lassen (als Beispiel muß die Aalmutter herhalten).


----------



## Hering 58

Heute hat unser Lieber User Professor Tinca Burzeltag !

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir und immer einen guten Fang, vor allem bleib Gesund.


----------



## rhinefisher

Und wieder erwartet dich ein wundervolles Jahr.. .
Lass dich gebührend feiern...


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Meeres-Friedfisch?!


Klar, fast alles was da rumschwimmt.
Auch Sargos, Doraden und andere Muschel- und Krustentierfresser sind ja keine Räuber.
Jedenfalls erheblich weniger als z.B. D-Fische... .


----------



## Hecht100+

Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag und genieße den Tag.


----------



## Tricast

Wie, was, wo? Der Prof. hat Geburtstag? Alles Liebe zu Deinem Geburtstag und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich Dir.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Niklas32

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Prof. Möge nie die Farbpalette deiner Fische verblassen!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Alles Gute Herr Professor.


----------



## Minimax

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute hat unser Lieber User Professor Tinca Burzeltag !
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünsche ich dir und immer einen guten Fang, vor allem bleib Gesund.


Alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Professor Tinca!


----------



## Dace

und alles Gute zum Geburtstag, bleib gesund und munter lieber Prof!

Und natürlich tight lines!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Von mir auch  zum Geburtstag, lieber Prof. Dr. Tinca! Wünsche Dir alles Gute, immer beste Gesundheit und allzeit ein fettes Petri Heil!

Laß' dich schön feiern und beschenken!


----------



## daci7

Alles gute auch von der Ostsee - mittlerweile wieder mit Kaiserwetter!




Gestern gab es das erste mal antesten von der Seebrücke - Heringe gab es satt, ein paar Mikrodorsche auch, die Platten wollten aber keine Fischfilets. Naja, Morgen hole ich frische Würmer und dann geht's den Platten an die Gräten!
Groetjes
Davif


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Prof! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Prof - vor allem Gesundheit und daß Deine Gewässer Dir weiterhin so prächtige Fische bereithalten mögen!!


----------



## Jason

Hier auch nochmal alles Gute zum Ehrentag, lieber Professor Tinca . Lass dich feiern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## geomas

Das war ein schöner Angeltag heute, habe vormittags und auch am Abend andere Stellen aufgesucht als zuletzt.

Am Vormittag lief es zäh, den Anfang machte ein kleiner Aland - schöne Überraschung. 






Der biß an der Wagglermontage auf 2 Stücken Tankstellendendro.

Ihm folgten ein paar Plötz, die Größe ausbaubar, die Stelle scheint mir momentan nicht erste Wahl zu sein.

Am Abend oder sehr späten Nachmittag kam wieder älteres Gerät zum Einsatz:





Der abends benutzte „Visi-Wag 1” in 4gr ließ sich um Klassen besser werfen als der vormittags gefischte „Visi-Wag 4” in 1,5gr.

Die relativ tiefe Stelle hielt etliche schöne Fische bereit, den Anfang machte gleich ein 30er Plötz:





Breadpunch und Dosenmais fanden zügig Abnehmer, von einer Güster abgesehen alles Plötz.
Bester Fisch war ein 31er Rotauge. Für mich ein guter Fisch, habe hier an vielen Jahren keine dieser Größe gehabt.
Je nach aktueller Fließgeschwindigkeit (die schwankt oft und unberechenbar) werde ich es an dieser Stelle evtl. auch mit einer leichten Bolo- oder Avon-Pose versuchen.


----------



## geomas

Viele Grüße von Fantastic Fishing darf ich ausrichten. 

Es geht ihm gut, er hat nur im Moment viel um die Ohren und verschiebt die virtuellen Friedfisch-Stammtisch-Gelage auf einen späteren und noch undefinierten Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Astacus74

Und auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Professor Tinca 

An alle Fänger ein Petri Heil, bei mir sieht es zeitmäßig schlecht aus mal sehen wann was geht, dafür gibt es gute Neuigkeiten in Bezug auf meine gecrashte Bolo der Chef vom Matchanglershop ist nächste Woche auf Geschäftsreise bei Sensas und will mir dann auch ein Ersatzteil besorgen   wenn das dann auch noch etwas dauert ist das auch egal

 Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke dir ebenfalls und viel Glück mit der Bolo.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Professor Tinca   bleib Gesund und munter.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

War eben am Wasser, schreibe später was dazu. 
Die Barschangler hier sprechen irgendwie ne andere Sprache, die stellen sich vor mit „Hastschonwaswieggroß” oder so.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas 
Denk dir nix heut Nachmittag hat sich auch einer ungefragt 10m über mir hingestellt und mit der Spinne zumgeworfen, als er dann immer weiter runter zu mir geworfen hat hab ich ihm mal die Meinung gegeigt was das sollte. Der hat mich erst verstanden als er seine Stöpsel ausm Ohr raus tat. Ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn einer nett frägt und dann etwas anstand hat aber bei sowas sag ih dann auch mal was, wenns reicht dann reichts.

Mein Nachmittag war dafür klasse bis auf den "Spinner" und einen Riß im Handteil meiner Black Star Classic Grund-Feederrute zum Glück jedoch von innen zum Reparieren. Was der Übeltäter dafür war seht ihr hier:






63er Barbe und im Anschluß gab es noch eine 67er






Die zweite konnte ich relativ schnell und unkompliziert landen was bei der ersten gefühlt 15min dauerte. 
Meine Erfolgsmontage war heute wider eine kleine Balsaholzpose beschwert mit einem 1SSG und ein 8er Goldhaken die ich von Dace bekommen habe.






Als Köder hatte ich eine Semmelflocke/Kruste verwendet, der ebenfalls mitgenomme Emmertaler kam heute nicht zum Einsatz. 
Mein Ziel wäre ein Fang einer 70+ Barbe was auch machbar wäre, der Wasserstand müsste dafür jedoch noch mindestens 15cm fallen damit ich die richtigen Stellen erreichen könnte.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp 
Dickes Petri, kann mich nicht daran erinnern von dir eine Barbe gesehen zu haben, aber ich bin auch schon sehr vergesslich. Beide mit einer einfachen Montage, sehr schön. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Sagenhaft, lieber dawurzelsepp - bei Dir würde ich auch gerne mal „Mäuschen spielen” als stiller Beobachter. 

Deine Montage habe ich nicht begriffen. Als klassische treibende Posenmontage fischst Du diese nicht, oder? 
Hast Du die Köder mit SSG-Blei auf dem Grund verankert und nutzt die liegende Pose nur als Indikator?

Egal, ein herzliches Petri zu den beiden Torpedos. Möge die Rutenreparatur problemlos vonstatten gehen.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mein Ziel wäre ein Fang einer 70+ Barbe was auch machbar wäre,


Mir persönlich wäre es vollkommen Wumpe wie groß die Barbe ist. Allein der Erfolg solche schöne Fische ans Ufer zu ziehen zählt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> geomas
> Denk dir nix heut Nachmittag hat sich auch einer ungefragt 10m über mir hingestellt und mit der Spinne zumgeworfen, als er dann immer weiter runter zu mir geworfen hat hab ich ihm mal die Meinung gegeigt was das sollte. Der hat mich erst verstanden als er seine Stöpsel ausm Ohr raus tat. Ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn einer nett frägt und dann etwas anstand hat aber bei sowas sag ih dann auch mal was, wenns reicht dann reichts.
> 
> Mein Nachmittag war dafür klasse bis auf den "Spinner" und einen Riß im Handteil meiner Black Star Classic Grund-Feederrute zum Glück jedoch von innen zum Reparieren. Was der Übeltäter dafür war seht ihr hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420216
> 
> 
> 63er Barbe und im Anschluß gab es noch eine 67er
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420218
> 
> 
> Die zweite konnte ich relativ schnell und unkompliziert landen was bei der ersten gefühlt 15min dauerte.
> Meine Erfolgsmontage war heute wider eine kleine Balsaholzpose beschwert mit einem 1SSG und ein 8er Goldhaken die ich von Dace bekommen habe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420219
> 
> 
> Als Köder hatte ich eine Semmelflocke/Kruste verwendet, der ebenfalls mitgenomme Emmertaler kam heute nicht zum Einsatz.
> Mein Ziel wäre ein Fang einer 70+ Barbe was auch machbar wäre, der Wasserstand müsste dafür jedoch noch mindestens 15cm fallen damit ich die richtigen Stellen erreichen könnte.


Phantastisch, herzliches Petri zu diesen wunderbaren Fischen!

Und dem lieben Geburtstags- Professor Tinca ein herzliches Petri nachträglich zu seinen Kauli-Studien. Ich liebe die kleinen Racker!


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte ohne richtig große Fänge einen sehr schönen Angeltag. Habe es wieder mit der Waggler-Montage versucht, anfangs mit der „feinen Rute”, später dann mit der alten Daiwa-Combo (etwas derbere Schnur...).

Den Anfang machte schon ein 33er Plötz, schon ein gewisser „Klotz von Fisch” in der Hand, sicher über ein (kontinentales) Pfund schwer. Weitere Plötz folgten, darunter 2 von Ü30. Güstern und jung-Brassen gab es, beim Versuch mit einem halben Tankstellendendro einen lütten Barsch und einen strammen Aland von an die 45cm, der an der feinen Rute (2einhalb lb Maxima und entsprechend feineres Vorfach) schon richtig Druck machte.
Danach habe ich dann die Rute mit dickerer Mono gefischt. 

Als Köder funktionierten Breadpunch von 8 bis 11mm gut, auch Flocke, Dosenmais und der erwähnte halbe Wurm.





Der letzte der „guten Plötz” kam schon an der Daiwa-Combo.

Die Stelle brachte mir schon früher schöne Fische, beim überwiegend praktizierten Grundangeln aber sehr viele Hänger. Von nun an ist sie als „Posenruten-Stelle” vermerkt. Hatte nur einen Hänger an/mit der Matche, der sich durch heftiges Ziehen lösen ließ - Haken leicht aufgebogen, Montage gerettet.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil dawurzelsepp zum Torpedofang!

Bei mir wird es wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr. Barben gibt es nur in unserer Vereinsstrecke der Tauber und die ist wg. Forelle jetzt gesperrt. Und im Main, für den gibt es keine Tageskarten mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke nochmal und ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreiche des Tages.
Besonders dawurzelsepp zur hübschen Barbe und geomas zu den Palmplötzen.


----------



## Mescalero

Auch dir ein herzliches Petri, lieber geomas ! Die Alande haben offenbar ihren Sommerschlaf beendet, das sorgt für Abwechslung. Gibt es bei euch Würmer an der Tanke?


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil dawurzelsepp zum Torpedofang!
> 
> Bei mir wird es wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr. Barben gibt es nur in unserer Vereinsstrecke der Tauber und die ist wg. Forelle jetzt gesperrt. Und im Main, für den gibt es keine Tageskarten mehr.


Total gesperrt oder nur Kunst/Lebendköder?


----------



## geomas

#tankstellenwurm

Am Sonnabend war ich nach der Arbeit noch fix an einer neben der Arbeitsstätte gelegenen Tankstelle, die Lebendköder, Angelscheine und sogar eine gewisse Geräteauswahl anbietet. Ich war angesichts der Premium-Preise temporär geschockt, habe dann aber doch 20 „Piccolo”-Würmer für 2,69 oder 2,89€ oder so erworben.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> #tankstellenwurm


Ich lach mich schlapp. Aber in der Not frisst der Deibel Fliegen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> #tankstellenwurm
> 
> Am Sonnabend war ich nach der Arbeit noch fix an einer neben der Arbeitsstätte gelegenen Tankstelle, die Lebendköder, Angelscheine und sogar eine gewisse Geräteauswahl anbietet. Ich war angesichts der Premium-Preise temporär geschockt, habe dann aber doch 20 „Piccolo”-Würmer für 2,69 oder 2,89€ oder so erworben.


Wow, hätte ich eine solche Tanke in der Stadt.... würd ich wohl nen 40l Ami fahren um öfter mal vorbeizuschauen....


----------



## Mescalero

Finde ich gut. 
Hier im Ort (10.000 EW) gibt es nur den Fressnapf und der hat von 9 bis 18 offen und Sonntag ist zu. Da wäre eine Tanke mit Wurmabteilung nicht schlecht.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wow, hätte ich eine solche Tanke in der Stadt.... würd ich wohl nen 40l Ami fahren um öfter mal vorbeizuschauen....



Ähmm, findest Du den Wurm-Preis günstig? 
Die Tanke nimmt für Lebendköder schon immer etwas mehr als die Angelläden, aber besser so als gar keine Köder am Feiertag/Sonntag/Abend.
Keine Ahnung, was Dendros aktuell anderswo kosten.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Total gesperrt oder nur Kunst/Lebendköder?


Ganz gesperrt. Die Barben sind (Artenhilfsprogramm glaube ich) sowieso ganzjährig geschützt und seit 01.10. haben die Forellen Schonzeit.

In der Gewässerordnung des Vereins steht das so, glaube ich jedenfalls. Ich muss direkt nochmal nachschlagen...


----------



## rhinefisher

Georg, ich fänds schon toll, überhaupt eine Möglichkeit zu haben ausserhalb der Geschäftszeiten derart wertvolle Güter erwerben zu dürfen..
Dendros kosten hier 3 oder dreieinhalb Euro.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Georg, ich fänds schon toll, überhaupt eine Möglichkeit zu haben ausserhalb der Geschäftszeiten derart wertvolle Güter erwerben zu dürfen..
> Dendros kosten hier 3 oder dreieinhalb Euro.



Ahh, okay, danke. 
War mir nicht sicher, ob mein Ironie-Detektor gestört ist.
Ich dachte der tiefe Westen wäre Angelköderbeschaffungsmäßig wegen der Nähe zu den Niederlanden sozusagen „land of plenty”. 
Einen Köderautomaten hätte ich hier auch gerne, will aber nicht jammern. Gibt ja die Tanke und zur Not Nachbars Garten ;-)


----------



## silverfish

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mein Ziel wäre ein Fang einer 70+ Barbe was auch machbar wäre, der Wasserstand müsste dafür jedoch noch mindestens 15cm fallen damit ich die richtigen Stellen erreichen könnte.


Irgendwann bekommst Du auch Deine Ü70er.
Ich hab die grössten Barben immer als Beifang gehabt. Die Größte mittags bei 30 Grad auf Trockenfliege. Die Zweitgrösste Anfang Dez.mit Gummifisch nahe der Afterflosse gejiggt. In der Strömung ging die ab wie ein Lachs. Die Drittgrösste schliesslich beim Spinnen auf Forelle. Die hatte den 1er Mepps inhaliert. 
Die Regulären meist auf Wurm-Mais Kombi. 
Die Barben im Rhein alle auf Madenbündel. Nur Eine wollte meine erste Rheingrundel von ca. 5cm.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Sagenhaft, lieber dawurzelsepp - bei Dir würde ich auch gerne mal „Mäuschen spielen” als stiller Beobachter.
> 
> Deine Montage habe ich nicht begriffen. Als klassische treibende Posenmontage fischst Du diese nicht, oder?
> Hast Du die Köder mit SSG-Blei auf dem Grund verankert und nutzt die liegende Pose nur als Indikator?
> 
> Egal, ein herzliches Petri zu den beiden Torpedos. Möge die Rutenreparatur problemlos vonstatten gehen.



Ich fische diese Posenmontage etwas überlang damit das 1SSG leicht über den Grund schleift. Wie man am Bild sehen kann montiere ich das Bleischrot etwa 5-10cm über den Haken um die Flocke-Kruste möglichst Bodennah anzubieten. Wenn die Barben gierig sind dann kann man sie auch im Mittelwasser fangen. Die Gewässertiefe ist bei mir in etwa bis 1,50m daher reicht ein SSG vollkommen aus. Als Schwimmer werden meine selbstgebauten Balsaholz eingesetzt, schön leicht bei wenig Widerstand und unauffällig gegenüber allen anderen.
"Stille Beobachter" gibt es öfters oder auch andere Angler die versuchen die Montage dann genauso zu fischen, ohne Anleitung und den genauen Tricks wirds meist nicht einfach. Einen guten Angelfreund habe ich so zu seiner ersten Barbe verholfen, hierzu mal einen Gruß ins Schwabenland 

geomas
Ein dickes Petri zu den Ü30 Rotaugen, da kann man sich wahrlich drüber freuen.

Professor Tinca 
Auch von mir noch nachträgliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Dace

Petri an alle Ükelaner die erfolgreich sein konnten, sind immer wieder tolle Fische, die gefangen werden. 

Ein besonderes Petri geht aus meiner Sicht natürlich an dawurzelsepp zum Fang der wundervollen Barben, "goldene Barben an goldenen Haken". 



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> was bei der ersten gefühlt 15min dauerte.



An angemessenen Gerät haben Barben zwischen gut 60 und 70 cm mächtig Dampf, so mal eben rauskurbeln ist da nicht. Es sind einfach tolle Fische.

Ich war zwischendurch auch mal am Flüsschen, haben aber keine Barbe an den Haken bekommen, lediglich ein schwergewichtiger Karpfen kam mir nach einiger Drillzeit vom Haken ab.

Ein Erlebnis an dem Tag sorgte aber dafür, dass ich völlig wie versteinert auf meinem Stuhl saß: ein Eisvogel hatte auf meiner Rute Platz genommen. Er schaute mich fast schon schon etwas vorwitzig an, wippte zweimal, ließ etwas fallen und machte sich dann auf den Weg - die Kamera lag keine 50 cm entfernt, aber ich versuchte erst gar nicht, mich zu bewegen. Ein toller Augenblick für mich!

Auch immer wieder wunderschöne Bilder zeichnet eine Mondnacht - ich liebe solche Impressionen!







Euch allen eine schöne Woche und


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> War eben am Wasser, schreibe später was dazu.
> Die Barschangler hier sprechen irgendwie ne andere Sprache, die stellen sich vor mit „Hastschonwaswieggroß” oder so.


Passende Antwort je nach Gusto:

- Barsche sind immer klein.
- Barsche sind immer zu klein.
- Barsche sind auch nur Köfis 
- Barschangelei ist auch nür Küttfischangelei
...


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Passende Antwort je nach Gusto:
> 
> - Barsche sind immer klein.
> - Barsche sind immer zu klein.
> - Barsche sind auch nur Köfis
> - Barschangelei ist auch nür Küttfischangelei
> ...


Ist der erste Fisch nen Barsch, ist der ganze Tag im A.......


----------



## Mescalero

Dace schrieb:


> ... ein Eisvogel hatte auf meiner Rute Platz genommen


Dieses Glück hatte ich noch nicht. Ich sehe zwar oft welche, manchmal sogar bei der Gassirunde am Dorfbach aber bisher waren die immer im Spitfire-Modus. 
Einmal saß einer auf einem Weidenast als ich mit dem Hund vorbeiging aber ich kam nur auf gute fünf Meter ran und er düste davon. 
Letztens stand ich mitten im Bach, als ich ein Pärchen in meine Richtung fliegen sah. Sie umkurvten mich und verschwanden S-förmig entgegengesetzt - ein traumhaftes Bild!

Auf Malle schifft es heute. Schade, es lief heute früh eigentlich ganz gut. 
Chopin wurde, anstatt sein Lungenleiden zu kurieren, auf der Insel noch kränker als vorher. Warum sollte es mir besser gehen?


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Chopin wurde, anstatt sein Lungenleiden zu kurieren, auf der Insel noch kränker als vorher. Warum sollte es mir besser gehen?


Frei Zitiert nacht dem alten Recken: _Nichts ist schöner als ein Fisch, außer möglicherweise zwei._


----------



## geomas

Ich bin gerade etwas in Eile, aber heute Vormittag war Zeit für ne Runde am Fluß nebenan. 
Der Pegel war niedrig und fiel weiter, ich konnte Karma-Punkte sammeln, indem ich einer Grundel in ihr Element zurückverhalf - sie war offenbar vom fallenden Wasser überrascht worden:





Das Wetter war sonst super, sehr angenehm, wenn auch etwas windig. Goldener Oktober in Ansätzen, da hatte ich Lust auf Klassik am Wasser.





...diesmal mit älterem Gerät (Intrepid-Glasrute, Mitchell 300)​
Die Kombo ließ sich erstaunlich gut fischen, auch die Pose (von Askari, 1,5gr) taugte. Die Schnur schwimmt prima, ist offenbar aber empfindlicher gegenüber Abrieb als andere Schnüre (nur ein Eindruck). Auf kleine Flöckchen, 10mm-Breadpunch und schon etwas säuerlich riechenden Dosenmais gab es etliche Plötz, aber eher kleinformatig.




Nach dem Foto oben habe ich umgebaut auf eine Laufpose (Exner Clio in 3gr), direkt nach dem Umbau sah ich eine aufgeriebene Stelle in der Mono und der Spaß begann von vorn. Aber auch diese Pose ließ sich dann sehr gut fischen, neben einigen ordentlichen Plötz gab es zum Abschluß noch einen etwa 50er Brassen.


----------



## geomas

Falls es jemanden interessiert: am Wochenende finden die Matches der Feeder-WM (Nationenwertung) statt. Das offizielle Training läuft schon.
Ursprünglich sollte die WM in der Ukraine stattfinden, als Plan B sind die Teams jetzt in Belgien (Baggersee mit Verbindung zur Maas, Nähe Limburg???) aktiv. Ist schwierig, ne www-Seite mit guten Infos zu allen Mannschaften zu finden.
Über das Abschneiden des deutschen Teams scheint es die besten Infos auf der facebook-Seite von BrowningFishingD zu geben (ich mag FB nicht verlinken).


----------



## Jason

geomas 
Petri Heil mein Lieber, wieder mal eine schöne Combo die du zu ans Wasser geführt hast. Ich habe schon viele Mitchell 300
gesehen, aber noch nie eine wo Arca drauf stand. Was hat das wohl auf sich? Und die Grundel wird es dir sicher danken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke für das wunderbare Mondnachtfoto, Dace !
Angeln ist so viel mehr als "Fische fangen", aber Dir muß ich das ja nicht sagen

#arca - danke, Jason, ich habe keine Ahnung, was es mit der Gravur auf sich hat. Vermutlich ein früherer Distributor.
Es war ne Freude, diese Rolle zu fischen und absolut problemlos.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> #arca - danke, Jason, ich habe keine Ahnung, was es mit der Gravur auf sich hat. Vermutlich ein früherer Distributor


In Frankreich häufiger zu finden..








						Canne ARCA Eurofish Method Feeder 3.04m up to 40gr
					

Canne ARCA Eurofish Method Feeder 3.04m up to 40gr




					www.jacquet-peche.com


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> #arca - danke, Jason, ich habe keine Ahnung, was es mit der Gravur auf sich hat. Vermutlich ein früherer Distributor.


Auf sehr vielen stand ja "Balzer" drauf. Und der Auerhahn war auch drauf abgebildet.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Ahh, okay, danke.
> War mir nicht sicher, ob mein Ironie-Detektor gestört ist.
> Ich dachte der tiefe Westen wäre Angelköderbeschaffungsmäßig wegen der Nähe zu den Niederlanden sozusagen „land of plenty”.
> Einen Köderautomaten hätte ich hier auch gerne, will aber nicht jammern. Gibt ja die Tanke und zur Not Nachbars Garten ;-)


Das kommt wohl offensichtlich sehr drauf an, wo genau man haust.
Ich hab hier den Niederrheinischen Wurmhandel ums Eck (der grade unpässlich scheint, wie ich soeben auf der Website gesehen hab)- für größere Mengen oder exotischere Bedürfnisse ist das super, zb. 1kg Dendros als Sackware, auch in XXS zum feedern etc ... Meist reicht mir aber ehrlich gesagt die Auswahl bei meinem Stammdealer und der nimmt auch Vorbestellungen an - das merkt man immer vor großen vereinsangeln, da wird schonmal ein extra Kühlschrank angeschlossen...

Ich war jetzt übrigens zweimal von der Seebrücke fischen und habe neben vielen Heringen nur eine vernünftige Kliesche gefangen. Da werde ich Morgen wieder angreifen und nachlegen! Neben den Heringen habe ich auch unzählige Mikrodorsche auf das Heringspaternoster fangen "dürfen". Laut allgemeiner Meinung auf der Brücke (es war recht gut besucht) gibts hier auch keine großen ... ich hab aber 1-2 rochtig große Fische mit dickem Schädel beobachtet*, die sich die benebelten Heringe, die zurückgeworfen wurden, aufgesammelt haben ... ich glaub ich werde morgen mal eine Posenmontage mit Köfi präsentieren 
Sollte nur aufpassen keine Forelle zu haken, die sind ja hier geschont. Apropos - auch eine solche von (geschätzten) 60cm wurde gestern von meinen Nachbarn auf Heringsfetzen auf Grund gefangen... in allgemeinem Einverständnis wurde der Fisch auch trotz Schonzeit entnommen, da er bestimmt nicht überlebensfähig war da er ohne Kescher gelandet werden musste ...
Wilde Zeiten hier aufm Darß!
Groetjes
David

*Salzwasserdöbel oder Leopardenjohnny im Fachjargon genannt


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> geomas
> Petri Heil mein Lieber, wieder mal eine schöne Combo die du zu ans Wasser geführt hast. Ich habe schon viele Mitchell 300
> gesehen, aber noch nie eine wo Arca drauf stand. Was hat das wohl auf sich? Und die Grundel wird es dir sicher danken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Arca war für Belgien das gleiche wie Balzer für Deutschland und Albatros für Holland, der Vertriebspartner.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Arca war für Belgien das gleiche wie Balzer für Deutschland und Albatros für Holland, der Vertriebspartner.


Diese Mauscheleien..... ! In verschiedenen Angelegenheiten ist ein Durchschauen unmöglich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Diese Mauscheleien..... ! In verschiedenen Angelegenheiten ist ein Durchschauen unmöglich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wieso, man kann doch daran gut erkennen, wo welche Rolle damals verkauft wurde, Und es war eben auch Werbung, die Amerikaner über Garcia, in Großbritanien war es Milbro, in Deutschland war es eben Balzer usw. Wenn du dir mal die Herstellungszahlen von Mitchellrollen anschaust, die gingen in die Millionen bei weltweitem Vertrieb.


----------



## seatrout61

Petri allen Fängern, insbesondere dawurzelsepp

Nachträgliche Glückwünsche an den Prof, diesen Respekt muss man sich erst einmal verdienen, alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit...es ist einfach das Wichtigste im Leben.

Nachdem ich in der Vorvorwoche Schneider und in der Vorwoche Angelpause hatte...habe ich heute auch mal wieder was zu melden...leider immer noch nicht der Zielfisch Schleie...aber immerhin ein größerer Karpfen...die Matte im Bild hat 90cm, er ist etwas kleiner...dafür aber sehr dickbauchig und schwer...Köder war ein Schneemann 20er Sinker und 16er Popup...am 60g Feederkorb mit 3mm Pellets...der Gute schwimmt wieder.













 Im Drill ist mir mein Rodpod vom Steg geknallt und 1 Bissanzeiger unter Wasser gewesen...liegt nun auf der Heizung....hoffe der berappelt sich wieder.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil an alle!
Danke an die Fotografen und Berichterstatter.
Ich sehe die Eisvögel auch immer nur vorbeidüsen. Null Chance das zu knipsen. Und jedes Mal wieder ein Highlight.
Habe mir letztens aus einem Souvenirladen einen Anstecker mitgenommen.





Ich war heute dann auch noch am Wasser. Zwei Barben konnte ich erwischen. 
Köder war wieder Käsewurst gepimpt mit Aroma. 









Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Arca war für Belgien


In Belgien haben die früher DDR Ware unter ARCA vertrieben.


----------



## glgl

Guten Abend werte Ükelaner,
da wir nächste Woche für einen Kurztrip nach NL ans Meer fahren, war ich heute am kleinen See nahe meiner Arbeitsstätte, um noch Montagen zu testen, denn in NL werde ich - wenn das Wetter passt - zumindest einen halben Tag am Polder auf Karpfen fischen.
So habe ich heute Nachmittag - u.a. mit der hier schon mal angesprochenen `Float Leger` Methode - gefischt, als Blei gab es das semi-fixed Rig von dawurzelsepp.
Die Montage lag ca zwei Meter vor dem Totholz im Wasser vor der Insel (wenn man genau schaut sieht man die Pose, ich benutze eine kleine Deadbaiter-Pose, ich sehe nicht mehr so gut...). Tiefe hier nicht mal 1,50m.






Die Pose wippte irgendwann und die BR lief - durchaus langsam - los... ich nahm die Rute auf und war sehr verwundert ob der geringen Gegenwehr... und dann kam der Fisch gleich zügig in meine Richtung, unter die Schnur der zweiten Rute, da konnte ich ihn problemlos wegdirigieren und dann war sie auch schon kescherreif... und ich doch sehr irritiert / überrascht // erfreut.

Sie sieht etwas seltsam aus auf dem Foto, weil sie auf der schrägen Uferböschung liegt und dadurch hinten etwas wegkippt....

An Land wurde sie dann wach und wollte sich ein bisschen austoben...
Ich mochte diesen wunderschönen, absolut makellosen Fisch einfach nicht länger als unbedingt nötig liegen lassen, obwohl ich sie lieber ausgiebig hätte betrachten wollen...  50cm glatt. Und das in einem recht kleinen See, der (leider) Waller-verseucht ist, nachweislich bis ü200 und auch noch reichlich Nachwuchs produziert...
Beim Versorgen ist sie mir allerdings (ich war wohl zu nah am Uferrand) entwischt...

Ich widme den Fisch dem Professor, nachträglich herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke auch euch und Petri Heil allen Fängern zu den tollen Karpfen, Schleien, Barben usw...


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin ihr Großfischjäger...
Heute werde ich ans Wasser fahren; Wasserstand, Köder und Wetter passen, warum sollte ich dann nicht ein wenig abschneidern..
Eure Berichte und Bilder (Geo, irgendwas stimmt nicht mit dir...) sind dermaßen toll, dass ich mich mit den eigenen Verhältnissen sehr viel leichter tue..
Viel Spaß und Erfolg..


----------



## Mescalero

Ein dickes Petri allenthalben; es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, was ihr so aus dem Wasser holt. 

Hier im Osten von Malle sieht es überhaupt nicht gut aus. Gestern hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet und gestürmt und nachts hat ein heftiges Unwetter gewütet.
Das Wasser ist auf mehrere Kilometer braun von dem periodisch fließendem Bach nebenan - der hat sich in den Mississippi verwandelt. 
Ans Fischen ist überhaupt nicht zu denken, ich werde mal mein Ränzlein schnüren und ein paar Kilometer gehen....es sieht zwar schon wieder nach Regen aus aber was will man machen...


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri allenthalben; es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, was ihr so aus dem Wasser holt.
> 
> Hier im Osten von Malle sieht es überhaupt nicht gut aus. Gestern hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet und gestürmt und nachts hat ein heftiges Unwetter gewütet.
> Das Wasser ist auf mehrere Kilometer braun von dem periodisch fließendem Bach nebenan - der hat sich in den Mississippi verwandelt.
> Ans Fischen ist überhaupt nicht zu denken, ich werde mal mein Ränzlein schnüren und ein paar Kilometer gehen....es sieht zwar schon wieder nach Regen aus aber was will man machen...


Übel, wenn zuhause das Wetter besser als im Urlaub ist  bin mal gespannt wie es uns ende des Monats in Kreta gehen wird


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace 
Petri Dank. Vom Gerät muss ich etwas höher gehen, der Wasserstand verlangt schwere Ruten.
Glückwunsch zu diesem besonderen Erlebnis, so eines hatte ich auch einmal mitten im Schilf da ragte die Rute als einzige Erhöhung herraus. So ein Moment bleibt in Erinnerung und zeigt auch as du sehr ruhig und umauffällig am Wasser unterwegs bist. 

Ti-it 
Wider eine sehr schöne Barbe, dein Fluß birgt schon wahre Schätze.

geomas 
Traumhaft die Mitchell 300 zu sehen auch wenn sie mit ihren Rotor doch gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.

Ich warte aktuell auf den Postboten meine Sachen für die Black Star Carp sollten heute kommen. 
In der Bestellung ist zudem ein Alkoholbrenner für die Blasen vom Klarlack, weiß zufällig einer welchen Alkohol man da am besten nimmt, Iso oder doch besser Spiritus ?


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> In Belgien haben die früher DDR Ware unter ARCA vertrieben.


Den Katalog findest du unter
www arca-bifa.com

Öffnen auf eigene Gefahr, wegen der Sucht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> arca-bifa


Genau!
So hieß der Laden..


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> hatte ich Lust auf Klassik am Wasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...diesmal mit älterem Gerät (Intrepid-Glasrute, Mitchell 300)​





Jason schrieb:


> ch habe schon viele Mitchell 300
> gesehen, aber noch nie eine wo Arca drauf stand.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Arca war für Belgien das gleiche wie Balzer für Deutschland und Albatros für Holland, der Vertriebspartner.



Ahh, danke für die Aufklärung! Das 'Arca' hat mich auch vor ein Rätsel gestellt, hatte ich auch noch nie gesehen.
Als Randnoriz kann ich noch anfügen, daß Geos Exemplar aufgrund des 'modernen Rücklaufsperrhebels aus den Siebzigern stammen dürfte.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Ahh, danke für die Aufklärung! Das 'Arca' hat mich auch vor ein Rätsel gestellt, hatte ich auch noch nie gesehen.


Ok,da bin ich aber froh das ich nicht der einzige bin. Hatte schon Bedenken mich mit meinem Post zu blamieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Hatte schon Bedenken mich mit meinem Post zu blamieren.



Da mach dir keine Sorgen lieber Jason.
Jungangler und sonstige Unwissende sind hier immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da mach dir keine Sorgen lieber Jason.
> Jungangler und sonstige Unwissende sind hier immer gern gesehen.


Ich wusste das ich hier gut aufgehoben bin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ... sonstige Unwissende ...


Ihr dürft mich ruhig beim Namen nennen.


----------



## Tikey0815

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Ihr dürft mich ruhig beim Namen nennen.



Fürsten nennt man NICHT bei Namen


----------



## Mescalero

Nur am Vormittag blieb es regenfrei aber immer noch sehr windig und mit entsprechendem Wellengang. In einer schwer zugänglichen Bucht ging es aber halbwegs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich habe Brotteig an der freien Leine angeboten, Schwimmbrot wurde sofort von riesigen Schwärmen Sprotten oder ähnlichen Winzlingen zerhackt und materialisiert. Brotstücke vom Format eines kleinen Apfels waren in drei Sekunden vernichtet. 

Trotz sehr vieler Fehlbisse konnte ich einige der stachligen Geißbrassen fangen, die größte hatte so knapp 20cm, die meisten waren viel kleiner. 
Schade, dass es die Fische zu Hause nicht gibt. Die machen Druck wie eine wütende Forelle der doppelten Größe, die Kraft der kleinen Silberlinge ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Den Katalog findest du unter
> www arca-bifa.com
> 
> Öffnen auf eigene Gefahr, wegen der Sucht.


Gibts von Arca eigentlich gute leichte Feederruten ? So unter 200€, ich finde die Preise von Drennan im Moment sehr unverschämt......dabei spar ich doch gerade druff


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> gute leichte Feederruten ?



Wenn es nicht dRennan sein muss, schreib doch mal was zu den gewünschten Spezifikationen.
Da gibt es sicher etwas Passendes.


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815






						Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 80gr. Wurfgewicht, 3 Carbonspitzen, Abverkauf
					

Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 80gr. Wurfgewicht, 3 Carbonspitzen, Abverkauf: Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 231 Gramm Rive Smart Feederrute mit semiparabolischer Aktion zum Schnäppchenpreis. Die wichtigste Frage vieler Kunden zuerst: Was ist der Unterschied zur...




					sensas-team.de
				




Wenn du sie testen willst sag Bescheid

Edit: kann dir aber nur 3 Meter  und 3,30 Meter anbieten.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht dRennan sein muss, schreib doch mal was zu den gewünschten Spezifikationen.
> Da gibt es sicher etwas Passendes.


Naja, schön, modern, schmal, leicht, straffe Aktion, 11ft, bis 70g WG, Korktapete…..halt wie die sexy Nachbarstochter, mit den saftigen Wiesenhügeln , auch wenn sie nur gemacht sind


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tikey0815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 80gr. Wurfgewicht, 3 Carbonspitzen, Abverkauf
> 
> 
> Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 80gr. Wurfgewicht, 3 Carbonspitzen, Abverkauf: Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 231 Gramm Rive Smart Feederrute mit semiparabolischer Aktion zum Schnäppchenpreis. Die wichtigste Frage vieler Kunden zuerst: Was ist der Unterschied zur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sensas-team.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du sie testen willst sag Bescheid
> 
> Edit: kann dir aber nur 3 Meter  und 3,30 Meter anbieten.


Macht ja nen guten Eindruck


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, sind sie auch, haben aber keinen Voll-Korkgriff, nur Teilkork wegen den dreckigen Händen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Naja, schön, modern, schmal, leicht, straffe Aktion, 11ft, bis 70g WG,



Shimano Aero X5.
Dünner, schneller und handlicher als ne Drennan. Ok, leicht/handlich wie ne Acolyte aber nicht so parabol.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die machen Druck wie eine wütende Forelle der doppelten Größe, die Kraft der kleinen Silberlinge ist beeindruckend.


Ja, ich war bei den wenigen Meereskleinis auf Fuerteventura auch erstaunt über ihre Wehrhaftigkeit.
Wenn Deine Logistik (Kühli/Eisfach) es erlaubt, empfehle übrigens Stücke und Streifen von kleinen rohen Minikalmaren. Die Fische mögen sie, sie sind gut zur Gewünschten Ködergrösse zurechtzuschneiden und vor allem halten sie gut am Haken.


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nur am Vormittag blieb es regenfrei aber immer noch sehr windig und mit entsprechendem Wellengang. In einer schwer zugänglichen Bucht ging es aber halbwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420353
> 
> Ich habe Brotteig an der freien Leine angeboten, Schwimmbrot wurde sofort von riesigen Schwärmen Sprotten oder ähnlichen Winzlingen zerhackt und materialisiert. Brotstücke vom Format eines kleinen Apfels waren in drei Sekunden vernichtet.
> 
> Trotz sehr vieler Fehlbisse konnte ich einige der stachligen Geißbrassen fangen, die größte hatte so knapp 20cm, die meisten waren viel kleiner.
> Schade, dass es die Fische zu Hause nicht gibt. Die machen Druck wie eine wütende Forelle der doppelten Größe, die Kraft der kleinen Silberlinge ist beeindruckend.
> Anhang anzeigen 420355


Traumhaft deine Bilder. Wo hälst du dich gerade auf, du bringst richtig Farbe ins Spiel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Herzliche Petris gehen raus an seatrout61 , an Ti-it , an glgl und an Mescalero - beeindruckend, was Ihr so landet. 
Danke für die Berichte aus nah und fern und auch für die Info zur Arca-Mitchell!

Ich war heute zum Abend wieder am Fluß nebenan. Anfangs stand das Wasser am Swim nahezu, da biß es eher nicht so gut. Etwas später, so Richtung Dämmerung, begann der Fluß auch vor meinen Füßen in die korrekte Richtung zu fließen und die Beißfreude der Fische nahm Fahrt auf wie das Element, in dem sie sich aufhalten (solange ich nicht aktiv bin, höhö).

Gefischt habe ich die alte Daiwa-Combo mit Drennan-Waggler, bester Köder war der säuerliche Dosenmais, aber auch auf halbierte Tankstellendendros und auf Breadpunch konnte ich meine schuppigen Nachbarn überlisten. Es gab einen bunten Mix aus Güstern, winzigen Brassen, etlichen Plötz und einer hübschen Rotfeder.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tikey0815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 80gr. Wurfgewicht, 3 Carbonspitzen, Abverkauf
> 
> 
> Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 80gr. Wurfgewicht, 3 Carbonspitzen, Abverkauf: Rive Smart Feeder Evolution Feederrute 3.60m, 231 Gramm Rive Smart Feederrute mit semiparabolischer Aktion zum Schnäppchenpreis. Die wichtigste Frage vieler Kunden zuerst: Was ist der Unterschied zur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sensas-team.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du sie testen willst sag Bescheid
> 
> Edit: kann dir aber nur 3 Meter  und 3,30 Meter anbieten.



Sehr interessant, was mir positiv auffällt ist die Teilung ganz nach meinem Geschmack: in 2 gleichlange Rutenteile plus Feedertips.
Finde ich super bei Ruten über 10ft.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, was mir positiv auffällt ist die Teilung ganz nach meinem Geschmack: in 2 gleichlange Rutenteile plus Feedertips.
> Finde ich super bei Ruten über 10ft.


Mir gefällt auch, dass da wohl so eine Art Spitzen Standard eingehalten wird, vermutlich bekommt man da auch leichtere Spitzen wie 0,5oz und kleiner


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, was mir positiv auffällt ist die Teilung ganz nach meinem Geschmack: in 2 gleichlange Rutenteile plus Feedertips.
> Finde ich super bei Ruten über 10ft.


Du must aber aufpassen, ist bei mir nicht immer gleich, die Smart Method in 11 ft ist gleichlang ohne die Spitze und die Smart Feeder in 10 ft ist mit der Spitze gleichlang, heißt, oberes Teil ist kürzer als das Handteil. Auch ist dadurch die Gesamtlänge sehr seltsam, die 10 ft. ist länger als die 11 ft.


----------



## geomas

^ ahh, okay, dann hab ich die Beschreibung zu oberflächlich gelesen.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> ^ ahh, okay, dann hab ich die Beschreibung zu oberflächlich gelesen.


Und auch Aufpassen, es gibt einmal die Smart Method und einmal die Smart Feeder-Serie. Spitzen sind identisch.


----------



## geomas

Danke, das mit den beiden Ausführungen habe ich gecheckt. 
Werde aber nicht zuschlagen - habe zu viele Feederruten in dem Bereich (aktuell etwa ein Dutzend von 11ft oder minimal mehr).


----------



## Mescalero

Jason schrieb:


> Traumhaft deine Bilder. Wo hälst du dich gerade auf, du bringst richtig Farbe ins Spiel.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Im Osten des dünn besiedelten Eilandes Mallorca. Es ist so ähnlich wie Rügen, nur das Wetter ist schlechter.


----------



## geomas

So, der erste und letzte Ansitz des Wochenendes ist durch - es war ne sehr kurzweilige Angelei.






Die ersten 4 „Drifts” brachten 3 Fische, insgesamt biß es anfangs außergewöhnlich gut.

Auf Breadpunch gab es in sehr schneller Folge 6 oder 7 Alande von gut 30 bis etwa 40cm, und zwar alle an der 4,50m-Vboni-Stippe. Dann übernahmen die Plötz, etwa ein Dutzend konnte ich landen - auf Dosenmais und Breadpunch. Das Wasser floß sehr viel schneller als gestern Abend.
Die ebenfalls mitgeschleppte Daiwa-Combo blieb ungenutzt und auch die 3,60m-Vboni.





Supersimples Gerät, so hab ichs gerne. Die relativ „widegapigen” LS-2210 taugen auch in Größe 16 gut für Breadpunch von etwa 10mm.

Allen Ükelnauten ein schönes Wochenende, bei mir steht jetzt bis einschließlich Sonntag-Abend die Arbeit im Fokus.


----------



## Dace

Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde und allen, die noch raus ans Wasser wollen, viele Glück!

Ein Blick in die Wetter App am Freitagabend zeigte mir für unsere Gegend hier für Samstagfrüh leichten Regen und ein Wind aus WSW - das sollte eigentlich Angelwetter sein.

Also entschloss ich mich kurzfristig für ein Angeln am Flüsschen für Samstagmorgen. Und genauso war es. Ein erster Blick nach dem Aufstehen um 05.30 Uhr aus dem Fenster brachte Gewissheit, es regnete leicht!

Schnell die Thermoskanne mit Kaffee gefüllt, Butterbrot dazu und ab. Es war schon nicht mehr so dunkel, als ich bei leichten Regen zum Wasser zu meiner Stelle ging.

Erstmal die Rute und Stuhl in Position gebracht und den Schirm aufgestellt. Dann wurde gefüttert, zwei händevoll Pellets, ein paar Boilies oben drauf. Dann kam die Gerätemontage an die Reihe.

Als Rute kam eine CONOFLEX 11'  1 3/4 LB TC zum Einsatz, daran kam die Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB wie immer mit 30er, denn ich wollte ja Barben fangen. Der Boilie kam an einen 8er Korum-Haken ans Haar.

Als ich Auswarf, war es schon so hell, dass man keine Taschenlampe mehr brauchte.

Es dauerte ein Stunde, da kam der erste Biss. Leider ging der Fisch nach kurzem Drill verloren - das fing ja gut an.

Der Regen ließ nach und hörte auf. Es dauerte erneut fast eine Stunde, dann kam der nächste Biss. Der Fisch war stark, schien mir aber vom Verhalten her keine Barbe zu sein. Ich konnte ihn aber ziemlich schnell zum Ufer bekommen und sah dann zu meiner Überraschung einen großen Brassen am Haken. Es dauerte noch etwas, dann war er im Kescher. Ich war erstaunt, es war ein schöner Specimen-Brassen: 2-stellig, 70 cm lang.

Danach konnte ich noch zwei weitere starke Brasse fangen: einen von 65 cm und einen von 61 cm - ein wirklich grandioses und starkes Tripple, was ich da in kurzer Zeit fangen konnte. Das Gerät war zwar etwas zu stark für die Brassen und es waren zwar nicht die B-Fische, aber ich habe mich über diese B-Fische jedenfalls sehr gefreut!



























Allen ein schönes Wochenende!

PS: Heute hat sich zwar kein Eisvogel auf meine Rute gesetzt, dafür aber 2 Rotkehlchen! Der griff zur Kamera war aber selbst für diese sonst eher zutraulichen Vögelchen zuviel, sie machten sich auf den Weg! Für mich bleibt ein tolles Bild als Erinnerung!

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

von mir auch ein Petri in die Runde die in den letzten Tagen und heute am Wasser waren und sind.

ich kam heute auch für genau 1,5 Stunden zum fischen, den heute war Gewässerreinigung.
kurz gemacht, top Wetter 2 schöne ü54er Döbel.


----------



## silverfish

Petri den Fängern der Goldfische !


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ein dickes Petri Roland, solche Fische mus sman erstmal fangen und entschädigen doch für den anderne nichtgefangenen B-Fisch. 

Ich war gestern nochmal auf die Barben draußen, diesmal mit meine leichten Zanderrute eine Shimano Stradic Tele 3900. Das drillen war wesentlich besser und durch die 3,90m schön händelbar. An der einen Stelle biss dann eine mit 67cm und 57cm sowie ein kleiner Aitel. Als an der Stelle nichts mehr ging hab ich die Flußseite gewechselt und nochmal mein Glück an einer anderne Stelle versucht. Leider ist mir da eine gute ausgeschlitzt, die fühlte sich etwas größer an.
Ansonsten war gestern nicht viel los. 

Meine restlichen Sachen für die Black Star sind gestern auch gekommen und wurden bereits verbaut, heute wurde noch der fehlende Klarlack aufgetragen.
Sollte nächste Woche alles Trocken sein gehts damit das erstemal ans Wasser, bin gespannt wie sie sich verhält.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super Döbel Thomas. und großartige Brachsen Dace Roland!


----------



## glgl

Thomas. schrieb:


> von mir auch ein Petri in die Runde die in den letzten Tagen und heute am Wasser waren und sind.
> 
> ich kam heute auch für genau 1,5 Stunden zum fischen, den heute war Gewässerreinigung.
> kurz gemacht, top Wetter 2 schöne ü54er Döbel.
> Anhang anzeigen 420436
> Anhang anzeigen 420438
> Anhang anzeigen 420435
> Anhang anzeigen 420437
> Anhang anzeigen 420434


Sieht alles sauber aus bei Dir/euch Thomas!!!!!


----------



## Astacus74

Man hier ist ja was los, erstmal ein dickes Petri Heil, was für schöne Döbel, Karpfen, Schleien, Barben und Brassen, achja nicht zu vergessen die Kaulibrummer.
Sollte ich was vergessen haben auch euch ein Petri Heil.

geomas deine Bilder von Fischen, Gerät und Landschaft   immer wieder schön anzuehen gern mehr davon.

Nun zu mir da bei mir zur Zeit die Wochenenden zugepflastert sind habe ich es Donnerstag mal wieder für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser geschafft.
Der Plan nach der Arbeit ans Wasser, nun da ich unerwartete Sachen erledigen mußte (Anhänger für mich ausleien)
war ich erst 1820 zu Hause, meine Missus dann kannst du ja noch Abendbrot mitessen (völlig überbewertet), Holz reinholen und mit den Dackeln ne kleine Runde drehen...
Was soll ich sagen statt 1900 wie geplant hatte ich erst um 2025 alles montiert aufgebaut und ausgeworfen, das einzig gute ich weiß ja wo ich an meinen Stellen fischen muß.

Dafür wurde ich mit einem schönen Angelabend enschädigt, Wetter war super klar mit einzelnen Wölkchen und einen fast vollen Mond der duch die Bäume auf meinen Platz und das Wasser schien plus leichten Nebelschwaden die über das Wasser wabberten.
Ein Fluß der wieder ein Fluß war/ist und strömt, die Gnse die sih allmählich wieder sammeln und auf dem See schnatterten.

Und ich mitten drin auf dem Steg, gefischt habe ich wieder meine beiden Cormoran Blackstar Pro und eine meiner wiederentdeckten DAM Speedcast 12ft/3.6m 20gr bis 40gr Wurfgewicht und einer Balzer Alegra (Übergangsweise)
Als Köder dienten 2 Boillies an den Blackstar und Tauwurm an der DAM.







Hie rnoch mal mein stiller Beobachter






Und gebissen haben meine treuen Freunde die Brassen 5 Stück bis 53cm konnte ich bis 2330 auf einen Langang überreden, waren alles makellose Fisch die gut im Futter stehen (ok der hatte eine alte Narbe)






Andere Fische (insbesondere Karpfen) wollten sich nicht sehen lassen aber es waren mal wieder ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

@Dace,da hast du ja ein wirklich gutes Gewässer über solche schönen Brassenbrummer würd ich mich tierisch freuen echt schöne Fische.

Petri zu deinen Barben



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Meine restlichen Sachen für die Black Star sind gestern auch gekommen und wurden bereits verbaut, heute wurde noch der fehlende Klarlack aufgetragen.
> Sollte nächste Woche alles Trocken sein gehts damit das erstemal ans Wasser, bin gespannt wie sie sich verhält.



da bin ich auch gespannt drauf, kannst ja Rückmeldung geben.

Ich hab ja auch wieder ein paar alte Stöckchen ausgegraben und zwar diese hier 












die alten dazu gehörigen Rollen muß ich erst noch wieder fit machen.
Ich weiß garnicht wann ich mir diese Stöckchen gegönnt habe ein paar Jahre haben sie ja schon auf dem Buckel


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Petri in die illustre Runde!

Heute war mein letzter Tag auf Malle und irgendwie war es auch der beste. Morgens hatte ich nette Kontakte mit Einheimischen, die mir uneigennützig und supernett ihre Montagen und Tipps weitergaben. 

Später traf ich auf einen Typ aus Essen,  der seinen ca. 10jährigen Knirpsen beim Spearfishing und Angeln assistierte. Einer harpuniete Fisch, die der andere zu Ködern zum Angeln verwurstete. 
Netterweise durfte ich mir ein paar Schnipsel abschneiden und konnte neben den unvermeidlichen Seebrassen (auf Brotteig) auch ein paar Barsche und einen Lippfisch keschern.

Nächste Woche geht es standesgemäß wieder auf Karpfen, Döbel und Plötz.


----------



## geomas

Ist schon bemerkenswert, wie gut sich Dein Fluß offenbar erholt hat - Petri zu den strammen Döbeln, lieber Thomas. !  

Ein herzliches Petri auch den Brassenbändigern Dace und Astacus74 ! 

Schön, daß es bei Dir mit den barteltragenden B-Fischen geklappt hat, lieber dawurzelsepp !


----------



## geomas

...habe eben mal nach dem Stand der Dinge bei der Feeder-WM gesehen: das deutsche Team liegt nach dem ersten Tag auf Platz 11 (von 23 teilnehmenden Nationen).
Ein paar Zahlen - die individuellen Fänge schwankten zwischen 210gr (verteilt auf 17 Fische) und 17.100gr (34 Fische). 
Michael Buchwalder fing 251 Fische für 2.240gr, finde ich erstaunlich, ist ja schließlich ein Feeder-Wettbewerb und kein Speedfischen mit der Whip.


----------



## Thomas.

geomas schrieb:


> Michael Buchwalder fing 251 Fische für 2.240gr


watt ein Loser, die 2.240gr. habe ich gestern in weniger als 1,5 Stunden getoppt  ,ok ich habe nicht gewogen und es waren nur 2 Fische und keine 251.

was mich aber mehr als wundert (erschreckend) ist das du geomas dich für so Veranstaltungen interessierst, da würde ich dann doch ehr im FOPO gehen bevor ich mir sowas antun würde wie Wettfischen oder ähnliches.  

allen einen schönen Sonntag und ein dickes Petri denen die es heute zum Wasser schaffen.
ich werde gleich auch noch mal los, habe leider nur Ausgang bis 11Uhr.


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> watt ein Loser, die 2.240gr. habe ich gestern in weniger als 1,5 Stunden getoppt  ,ok ich habe nicht gewogen und es waren nur 2 Fische und keine 251.
> 
> was mich aber mehr als wundert (erschreckend) ist das du geomas dich für so Veranstaltungen interessierst, da würde ich dann doch ehr im FOPO gehen bevor ich mir sowas antun würde wie Wettfischen oder ähnliches.
> 
> allen einen schönen Sonntag und ein dickes Petri denen die es heute zum Wasser schaffen.
> ich werde gleich auch noch mal los, habe leider nur Ausgang bis 11Uhr.


Nanana! Fopu Angeln ist angeln auf doofe Zuchttrutten, de bei entsprechendem Besatz auch auf Zigarettenfilter beißen. 
Wettfischen, egal ob feedern, stippen oder Kunstködern ist schon interessant anzuschauen - da müssen die Herrschaften echt zeigen, ob sie was können und man kann sich doch den einen oder anderen Kniff abgucken.
So sehe ich das jedenfalls.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> ...habe eben mal nach dem Stand der Dinge bei der Feeder-WM gesehen: das deutsche Team liegt nach dem ersten Tag auf Platz 11 (von 23 teilnehmenden Nationen).
> Ein paar Zahlen - die individuellen Fänge schwankten zwischen 210gr (verteilt auf 17 Fische) und 17.100gr (34 Fische).
> Michael Buchwalder fing 251 Fische für 2.240gr, finde ich erstaunlich, ist ja schließlich ein Feeder-Wettbewerb und kein Speedfischen mit der Whip.


Ah, interessante Info, danke dafür.    Kannst Du einen Link zur Veranstaltung einstellen, ich find sie irgendwie nicht im Netz?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, interessante Info, danke dafür.    Kannst Du einen Link zur Veranstaltung einstellen, ich find sie irgendwie nicht im Netz?



Die Seite des Dachverbandes ist unfaßbar schlecht. Aktuelle Infos findet man hier:









						Browning Fishing Deutschland
					

Perfektes Angelgerät und Zubehör für Meisterangler und solche, die es noch werden wollen. Vertrauen... Elsterbogen 12-14, 21255 Tostedt




					www.facebook.com
				




Eigentlich mag ich FB nicht verlinken, naja. 
Einblicke in die Bedingungen, das Gewässer gibt es auf einigen YT-Kanälen, zum Beispiel auch auf dem von Browning:






Seine launige Art ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, bessere Gewässerinfos gibts bei Jamie Harrison:



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU4pVlkvouR1koAfhfuPC7w/videos
		



Ich finde die WM an so einem Gewässer tatsächlich interessant und spannend. 
Der erwähnte Buchwalder ist einer der ausgeschlafensten Feederangler auf diesem Planeten.

Einen schönen Sonntag allerseits!


----------



## Minimax

Ich bin heute an einem neuen mir unbekannten Abschnitt des Langstreckenflüsschens...





Muhahaha... noch ahnen Sie nichts...


----------



## Skott

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin heute an einem neuen mir unbekannten Abschnitt des Langstreckenflüsschens...
> Anhang anzeigen 420533
> 
> 
> Muhahaha... noch ahnen Sie nichts...


Ich glaube, ich wohne in der falschen Ecke der Republik...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin auch  am Flüsschen. Gute Plötzen beißen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und Roddows...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Immer wieder Roddows. Tolle Tierchen.....


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Tierchen.....



Ja, in der Tat -  Petri zu den tollen Tierchen Professor Tinca ! 


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri lieber Professor Tinca, wirklich ausgesprochen hübsche Exemplare, glänzend im Sonnenlicht: Im doppelten Sinne goldener Oktober am Profriver 

Ich bin auch zurückgekehrt- Die neue Strecke ist toll, landschaftlich schön, gut zu befischen und die Johnnies dort sind nun auch von meinem Currytulip begeistert. Ich werd sie noch genauer beschreiben, nun muss ich aber erst was im Chubman Döbelist Thread erledigen.

Hg
Minimax

Edit: Oh, und auch im Ükel Competition Döbel Thread.


----------



## Jason

Herzliches Petri zu den farbenprächtigen Fischen lieber Professor Tinca .

Minimax sende ich auch schon mal ein Petri raus. Er scheint ja an der neuen Stelle erfolgreich gewesen zu sein.

Astacus74 und Dace ebenfalls ein Petri zu den guten Brassenfänge.

Allen anderen Erfolgreichen Petri Heil.

Irgendwie weiß ich nicht was ich schreiben soll außer Petris zu wünschen, ich sollte angeln gehen. 
Einen guten Start in die neue Woche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nostradamus

Hi
Habe es diese Woche endlich mal geschafft kurz zu angeln. Konnte die rute dreimal beim Gassi gehen mit dem Hund auswerfen.  Zwar nur immer rund 40 min, aber wenigstens etwas. 
Hatte Glück, konnte immer schöne schleien fangen und auch immer mal einen karpfen. 
Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Astacus74

Jason schrieb:


> Irgendwie weiß ich nicht was ich schreiben soll außer Petris zu wünschen, ich sollte angeln gehen.



Aber sowas von raus ran ans Wasser


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, wattn Torpedo, lieber Minimax, herzliches Petri! Da hat sich die Fahrt ja gelohnt.

Professor Tinca - wunderschöne Fische hast Du wieder aus dem Flüßchen gezaubert, Petri heil!

Dir natürlich auch ein Petri, nostradamus - gut zu lesen, daß auch sich auch beim Superkurzansitz schöne Fische ans Tageslicht befördern lassen!


----------



## geomas

#feeder wm

Serbien hat vor England und Ungarn gewonnen, das deutsche Team ist auf Platz 14 gelandet (immerhin vor Österreich).
Die Aussagekraft für das individuelle Ranking ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so groß - es hat insgesamt der Spanier Jose Maria Macias gewonnen vor dem gestern erwähnten Michael Buchwalder (Irland). Erfolgreichster deutscher Starter war laut dieser Liste Torsten Küsters auf Platz 25.

Durch das Gewässer, das es so evtl. auch hier irgendwo geben könnte, mit vertrauten Fischarten, finde ich diese WM tatsächlich ganz interessant.
Das ist bei WMs, wo in „irgendwelchen Betonkanälen auf Zwergwelse” gefischt wird, anders.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das ist bei WMs, wo in „irgendwelchen Betonkanälen auf Zwergwelse” gefischt wird anders.


Ich glaub, das war mal in Italien so, oder?
Übrigens finde ich, wir könnten Zwergwelse ruhig in die Ükelcup Artenliste aufnehmen, oder?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das war mal in Italien so, oder?
> Übrigens finde ich, wir könnten Zwergwelse ruhig in die Ükelcup Artenliste aufnehmen, oder?



Gut möglich, ich erinnere es im Detail nicht*. Nur, daß die Angler hinterher kaputte Hände hatten vom Lösen der Fische. 
Ich habe nie einen Wels, gleich welcher Art, gefangen und habe damit noch etwas vor mir...


*) könnte 2016 in Serbien/Novi Sad gewesen sein, da gab es sowohl Zwergwelse auch auch Beton satt.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich, wir könnten Zwergwelse ruhig in die Ükelcup Artenliste aufnehmen, oder?


Der Antrag wird von mir ganz eindeutig unterstützt. Ich wäre sogar für konspirative Guerilla-Nacht&Nebel-Besatzmaßnahmen, flächendeckend versteht sich, zu haben.


----------



## alter Neusser

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne, aber die nächste halbwegs gute Möglichkeit wäre beim Thomas. und das sind auch 80km eine Strecke.
> Und beim Thomas komme ich ja vor lauter Gelaber nicht zum Angeln...
> Bleibt noch Käseland, aber Käseland hat zu.
> Die Erft ist leer und hat brutale Strömung.
> Die Ruhr ist, auch wenn kein richtiger Kleinfluß, eigentlich die einzig brauchbare Alternative, allerdings auch ziehmlich leer und überlaufen.
> Und überlaufen mag mein Coco garnicht.. .
> Alles nicht so schön am schönen Niederrhein....


Na na





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne, aber die nächste halbwegs gute Möglichkeit wäre beim Thomas. und das sind auch 80km eine Strecke.
> Und beim Thomas komme ich ja vor lauter Gelaber nicht zum Angeln...
> Bleibt noch Käseland, aber Käseland hat zu.
> Die Erft ist leer und hat brutale Strömung.
> Die Ruhr ist, auch wenn kein richtiger Kleinfluß, eigentlich die einzig brauchbare Alternative, allerdings auch ziehmlich leer und überlaufen.
> Und überlaufen mag mein Coco garnicht.. .
> Alles nicht so schön am schönen Niederrhein....


Also leer ist die Erft ganz und gar Hab da ganz nett Karpfen Zander und Barbe gefangen


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich, wir könnten Zwergwelse ruhig in die Ükelcup Artenliste aufnehmen, oder


Und Pirnhas und Hechte und Schildkröten....


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und Pirnhas und Hechte und Schildkröten....


Und Peffer Pothas darf nicht unerwähnt bleiben  Weil Pirnhas alleine ja nicht schmecken


----------



## geomas

Die Ükelcup-Liste ist schon okay so, wie sie ist, finde ich.

Ich war aus Neugier vorhin im neueröffneten 2. großen Angelladen hier in Rostock. Da war ich beruflich bedingt schon in der Bauphase, damals war von einer Eröffnung im Mai die Rede. Nun ja, jetzt ist er auf, auch wenn noch einiges im Sortiment fehlt. 
Raubfischsachen nehmen - ganz grob geschätzt - 4/5 des Angebots ein. Die derzeit übersichtliche Auswahl an Friedfischruten sollen aufgestockt werden. Als Highlight in diesem Bereich konnte ich nur eine Greys Prodigy 15ft Power Feeder (WG -250gr!) ausmachen (nix für mich, aber interessant). 
Das Lebendköder-Angebot ist okay. Nach für hiesige Verhältnisse exotischen Ködern wie Pinkies oder Caster werde ich bei Gelegnheit mal fragen. 
Positiv zu erwähnen war ein Köderautomat vor der Tür - auch mit Maden und Würmern. Also gibts zur Tankstellenware noch eine Alternative, falls man am Sonntag oder mitten in der Nacht was braucht.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Pinkies sind bei euch exotische Köder? Die kriegt man bei uns in nahezu jedem Angelgeschäft, dafür ist allerdings der Einsatz an sehr vielen Gewässern zumindest auf deutscher Seite mittlerweile verboten. Warum erschließt sich mir allerdings bis heute nicht, ob die Made jetzt naturfarben ist oder durch bestimmtes Futter eingefärbt kann doch keinen so großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## geomas

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Pinkies sind bei euch exotische Köder? Die kriegt man bei uns in nahezu jedem Angelgeschäft, dafür ist allerdings der Einsatz an sehr vielen Gewässern zumindest auf deutscher Seite mittlerweile verboten. Warum erschließt sich mir allerdings bis heute nicht, ob die Made jetzt naturfarben ist oder durch bestimmtes Futter eingefärbt kann doch keinen so großen Unterschied machen.



Ja, Pinkies oder Caster auf Vorrat habe ich nie gesehen, dafür gibts hier an der Küste eben standardmäßig Wattwurm&Co. . Die sind im Süden dann vermutlich eher rar im Angelladen.
Die Raubfisch- und Meeresangelei dominiert hier eindeutig, dann kommen die Themen „Karpfen” und FoPu und erst dann die „Weißfischangelei” und das Fliegenfischen.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Das stimmt, sowas wie Wattwurm sucht man bei uns wirklich vergebens. 

Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit für ein Boardinternes Köderaustauschprogramm von Süd nach Nord und umgekehrt.


----------



## Mescalero

fuerstmyschkin 
Pinkies sind von Geburt an pink, das ist eine andere Schmeißfliegenspezies als die blonden, etwas größeren Maden.
Verboten sind glaube ich extra eingefärbte Maden.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Mescalero schrieb:


> fuerstmyschkin
> Pinkies sind von Geburt an pink, das ist eine andere Schmeißfliegenspezies als die blonden, etwas größeren Maden.
> Verboten sind glaube ich extra eingefärbte Maden.



Und wieder was gelernt. Das was bei uns verkauft wird, sind dann soweit ich es beurteilen kann, i.d.R. eingefärbte. Meistens im Becher zusammen mit normalen Maden, zumindest ist mir da bisher kein Größenunterschied aufgefallen. Aber ich mag mich da durchaus auch irren.


----------



## geomas

Mit „Pinkies” meine ich die speziellen „Mini-Maden”.

Das Verbot eingefärbter Maden bezieht sich wohl auf eine Art des Färbens (spezielle Farbe). 
Keine Ahnung, ob es ein klares Verbot in D ist oder nur so interpretiert wurde. Auf jeden Fall beneide ich die Briten um das in meinen Augen paradiesische Angebot an Lebendködern auf der Insel.


----------



## Minimax

Also, liebe Jungs, die Sache mit den Katzenwelsen als Ükelspezies war jetzt nicht so hundertprozentig ernstgemeint...


----------



## Mescalero

Schade.


----------



## geomas

Die supernetten Mitarbeiter von der Landesforschungsanstalt, die hier in meiner Nachbarschaft zwei Reusen/Netze zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken stellen und leeren, berichteten von Antennenwelsen, die sie fingen. Die haben hier nun wirklich nix zu suchen (wurden offenbar einem Aquarianer zuviel??).
Aber junge „Gemeine Welse” sind dieses Jahr wohl sehr häufig. Und ich wurde Zeuge, wie amtlich stramme Aale in ihr Element zurückgesetzt wurden.


----------



## Tricast

Nur mal so zum Verständnis: Es gibt Maden, Pinkies und Sqatts; alles Fliegenmaden. Dann gibt es noch die gefärbten Maden in allen möglichen Farben. Die nehmen die Farbe über das Futter auf und sind in der Regel in Deutschland nicht zugelassen. Hier spielt wohl das Veterinärgesetz rein über die Futtermittelverordnung.
Wer es gerne einmal mit roten Maden versuchen möchte kann die leicht mit einem Lippenstift anmalen oder einen Kleks rotes Mystic auf die Made geben.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, liebe Jungs, die Sache mit den Katzenwelsen als Ükelspezies war jetzt nicht so hundertprozentig ernstgemeint...



Da sagt Antje aber danke


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schade.





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da sagt Antje aber danke



Als Individuum sind sie schon sehr niedlich, Ie haben so einen irren Blick  hier mal ein stattliches Exemplar vom Frühsommer:


----------



## Mescalero

geomas 
Antennenwelse gibt es in den warmen Guppybächen in NRW, und auch wenn das recht robuste Fische sind, glaube ich nicht, dass die in anderen Gewässern durch den Winter kommen.

Wer ein Aquarium hat, sollte das eigentlich abschätzen können. Was geht in Menschen vor, die trotzdem tropische Fische aussetzen? Die bekommt man doch auch so los, Schwarzes Brett in der Zoohandlung, ebay Kleinanzeigen usw.


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Verständnis: Es gibt Maden, Pinkies und Sqatts; alles Fliegenmaden. Dann gibt es noch die gefärbten Maden in allen möglichen Farben. Die nehmen die Farbe über das Futter auf und sind in der Regel in Deutschland nicht zugelassen. Hier spielt wohl das Veterinärgesetz rein über die Futtermittelverordnung.
> Wer es gerne einmal mit roten Maden versuchen möchte kann die leicht mit einem Lippenstift anmalen oder einen Kleks rotes Mystic auf die Made geben.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Super zusammengefaßt, lieber Heinz, danke dafür! Das mit dem Lippenstift war mir neu, kein Scherz? Das würde ich glatt mal ausprobieren.*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den "Biggies" Maden? Auf Bildern sind sie wesentlich grösser als Standardmaden, aber noch nicht so gross wie Bienenmaden. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das sie lebhafter als diese sind?


*Obwohl: "Minimax, wofür hast Du dir eigentlich neulich meinen Lippenstift ausgeliehen?" "Nicht so wichtig, Liebste, hier hast Du ihn zurück.."


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Minimax schrieb:


> Als Individuum sind sie schon sehr niedlich, Ie haben so einen irren Blick  hier mal ein stattliches Exemplar vom Frühsommer:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420612



Da krieg ich Flashbacks wenn ich die kleinen Monster sehe.

War mal an Vatertag mit Vaddern an nem Gewässer, welches von den Biestern komplett übernommen wurde. 
Dort wurde mit jedem mit drakonischen Strafen gedroht, der eins von den Viehchern wieder zurücksetzt.

Nach anderthalb Stunden hab ichs dann mal geschafft die zweite Rute fertig zu montieren, weil die wirklich im Minutentakt gebissen haben.

Am Ende waren es an die 50 pro Mann von den Kameraden aber kein einziger anderer Fisch.

Dagegen sind selbst die Schwarzmundgrundeln an manchen Fließgewässern noch eine wahre Freude...


----------



## alter Neusser

Mit deTE="Tricast, post: 5320453, member: 30488"]
Nur mal so zum Verständnis: Es gibt Maden, Pinkies und Sqatts; alles Fliegenmaden. Dann gibt es noch die gefärbten Maden in allen möglichen Farben. Die nehmen die Farbe über das Futter auf und sind in der Regel in Deutschland nicht zugelassen. Hier spielt wohl das Veterinärgesetz rein über die Futtermittelverordnung.
Wer es gerne einmal mit roten Maden versuchen möchte kann die leicht mit einem Lippenstift anmalen oder einen Kleks rotes Mystic auf die Made geben.

Liebe Grüße Heinz
[/QUOTE]
Mit den gefärbten Maden habe ich die Info das das mittlerweile verboten ist weil englische Wettkampfangler Lippenkrebs davon bekommen haben sollen,weil die die Maden während des Angelens zwischen den Lippen hielten.
Also habe ich mal gelesen.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Das Verbot eingefärbter Maden bezieht sich wohl auf eine Art des Färbens (spezielle Farbe).
> Keine Ahnung, ob es ein klares Verbot in D ist oder nur so interpretiert wurde. Auf jeden Fall beneide ich die Briten um das in meinen Augen paradiesische Angebot an Lebendködern auf der Insel.



Das es auf der Insel, was Köder anbelangt, paradiesiche Angebote vorherrschen, kann ich bestätigen. Schon alleine was "Frühstücksfleisch" betrifft, gibt es dort unzählige gewürzte und gefärbte Varianten Spam, beim Blick in die Tiefkühltruhe hatte ich den Überblick verloren, was dort so lagerte.

Aber als in den 80zigern auffällig viel Angler an Hodenkrebs auf der Insel erkrankten und auch einige verstorben sind, haben sie zu der Zeit ganz schnell die damals sehr populären Bronzemaden, die man ganz schnell im Visier hatte, aus dem Verkauf geholt und verboten. Ich will damit sagen, man sollte bei dem Ganzen Farbenspiel ruhig mal etwas Vorsicht walten lassen. Gerade bei Boilies und Co. sieht es manchmal aus und riecht es wie im Bonbonladen. Erst wird der Köder an den Haken gebracht, dann etwas gegessen ...


Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

# Gefärbte Maden

geomas Minimax Tricast

Gibt es einen ausführlichen Bericht in der aktuellen Fisch und Fang zu, wenn nicht in der Gewässerordnung verboten kann man machen, gibt auch eine legale deutsche Bezugsquelle dazu.

Edit: Blau, Pink, Orange, Gelb und Rot

Edit Edit: Habe mal alle Farben bestellt, mal gucken was die taugen... 

Hier die Quelle: https://www.blutegel-shop.de/shop/kategorie/farbige-maden/

Moin, melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Ükels,

meine Güte was für Fische hier alle in der einen Woche gefangen worden sind, echt phänomenal !!! Das verspricht ein goldener Herbst zu werden. Seid mir nicht böse, dass ich keine Einzelnennungen mache, ich muß erstmal den ganzen Stoff nach dem Urlaub aufarbeiten... Also ein dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen !!!!

Am Donnerstag Abend sind wir zurück gekommen und ich habe direkt mein Zeug für die Werse gepackt um Freitag den letzten Urlaubstag dort zu verbringen. Plan war meine alte Ehmann Swingtip dorthin zu transferieren und mit dieser und den Pinkieresten auf Rotaugen sowie mit der Tricast und einer Bomb auf Döbel mit Breadpunch zu gehen. Ausserdem wollte ich etwas stromauf mit leichten Gepäck ein paar Stellen antesten.
Leider bot sich mir dort dann dieses Bild






Da das Wehr aktuell nur sporadisch läuft wird diese Suppe ein paar Tage je nach wind immer hin und her schwappen. An Swingtip oder Breadpunsch war da gar nicht zu denken, auch normales Feedern bringt da nix, weil sich der Köder jedesmal nur im Laub verheddert und das dort dran hängen bleibt. Also habe ich ganz pragmatisch einfach zwei Methodfeeder fertig gemacht und das gute Wetter genossen. Leider blieb es auch bis zum Nachmittag beim genießen, da die Fischis durch Abwesenheit glänzten. Erst gegen Nachmittag wurde ich dann durch zwei schöne Plötz erlöst, wobei die erste auch aus einem Tet a tet mit einer Roddow stammen könnte, zumindest war es sehr goldig für hiesige Verhältnisse, schon fast Prof-mäßig 










Danach war dann auch Schluss für den Tag, trotzdem bin ich zufrieden in der Dämmerung abgerauscht.


Da ich ja noch ein paar Dinge ausprobieren wollte, bin ich  am Sonntag noch ein paar Stündchen zum Haus-See.  Der Plan mit dem in den Boden gespießten Feederarm hat ganz gut geklappt. Ich habe einen etwas dickeren Screw-Bankstick genommen und dort mit Adapter-Inlay und etwas Schlauchgummi den Arm befestigt. Leider war der Stick für den, jetzt doch schon wieder recht weichen, Boden zu kurz und er hielt nicht so fest wie gewünscht. Muss da jetzt einen längeren besorgen, dann könnte man den direkt ausziehen und die Griffablage dran machen. Schön ist, dass man sehr schnell die Höhe und Richtung jetzt ändern kann, ohne immer umstecken zu müssen. Gefällt mir schonmal gut, muß jetzt nur noch seine Praxistauglichkeit beweisen mit langen Stick.










Dann habe ich den kleinen Korum S23 Compact Chair das erste mal eingesetzt. Der Vorteil ist, dass man durch die senkrechten Beine das Sitzkiepen-Zubehör sehr gut einsetzen kann, wie z.B. größere Sidetrays. Sehr gut gelungen finde ich auch die Federn in den Ausziehbeinen, man dreht die Schraube los und das Bein wird direkt bis auf den Boden dedrückt. und man muss es nicht rauszerren. Ob und wie gut das dauerhaft funktioniert, muss sich noch zeigen, so ist es erstmal ein tolles Feature.
Der Stuhl ist auf jden Fall ausreichend groß auch für so schmale Kerlchen wie mich und deutlich bequemer wie er aussieht. Auch die sehr kurze Rückenlehne finde ich kein Nachteil sondern eher ein Vorteil für die Beweglichkeit.
Auch, dass man oben überall direkt Zubehör einschrauben kann wie z.B. Rutenablagen finde ich gut.

Eigentlich alles toll aber es gibt für mich zwei große Nachteile:

Man kann das Ding nicht zusammenklappen, da es einen festen Rahmen hat, also kann man ihn auch nicht am Rucksack wie gewohnt transportieren auch nicht mit entfernten Beinen. Ich habe jetzt einfach die Rucksack-Stuhl-Halter-Clips von einem uralten und maroden Korum Rucksack abmontiert und an der Rückseite des Rucksacks an den D-Ringen befestigt, dann lässt sich auch dieser Stuhl dort einclippen und mit montierten Beinen transportieren - aber die Clips muß man erstmal haben...
Der zweite Nachteil ist, dass der Rahmen nicht komplett zu ist sondern nur an drei Seiten ist. (vorne fehlt er wahrscheinlich aus Gründen des Sitzkomforts. Das macht aber den Stuhl für meine Gewichtsklasse nicht so stabil wie erhofft. Er macht beim Sitzen einen wackeligeren Eindruck wie die normalen Korum Klappstühle (supalite, supalite deluxe, supalite recliner). Das sollte natürlich die 100 -130 kg Lauchs nicht abhalten  . Wem das beides nicht stört (oder aufgrund des Gewichtes uninteressant ist) erhält einen schönen kleinen kompakten Stuhl an dem problemlos auch älteres Preston und Korum Equipment montiert werden kann. Der Preis von 89 € bei baitstore ist auch sehr gut.














An Fisch gab es erstaunlichweise nur einige schöne Rotaugen und zum Schluss noch eine ungemein kampfstarke Brasse. Interessanterweise sind alle Fische schon deutlich silbriger geworden als noch vor einem Monat. Die Güstern haben sich anscheinend in andere Gewässerteile zurückgezogen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Alter - das sieht dermaßen bequem aus, da willste doch niewieder aufstehen..


----------



## daci7

skyduck - mal wieder eine Geräteshow vom feinsten, die du uns hier lieferst! Voll geil!

#bunteMaden
Beim Rheinfeedern nehmen ich standardmäßig einen Liter "halb und halb", also Maden Schranke. Die roten Krabbler sind eine Bank in meiner Köderpalette und den Weißen manchmal klar überlegen.

Edith: die Roten hat mein Dealer auch standardmäßig im Programm, andere Farben müsste ich vorbestellen.

Groetjes
David
PS: auch meine Rückfahrt ist Morgen, Urlaub ist somit vorbei und dann hab ich auch noch ein paar Tage Ferien zu Hause - der Rhein ruft schon wieder  ick freu ma!


----------



## silverfish

Nochmal zu den Maden. Wie ist das , wenn man Maden in Maismehl statt Holzspäne hält ?
Ändern die dann nicht auch die Farbe ? Hab mal irgendwo was gelesen.


----------



## yukonjack

silverfish schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Maden. Wie ist das , wenn man Maden in Maismehl statt Holzspäne hält ?
> Ändern die dann nicht auch die Farbe ? Hab mal irgendwo was gelesen.


Welche Farbe sollten die denn annehmen?


----------



## geomas

Danke für die bildgewaltige Wortmeldung, lieber skyduck - Petri heil und danke für die Infos zu den Maden. 
Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke von den Farbmaden. Interessant Deine Beobachtung zum Farbumschlag bei den Brassen.

Hoffentlich war Dein Urlaub für Dich und Family wie erhofft, lieber daci7 , ich drücke die Daumen für eine problemlose Rückreise, sind ja ein paar Meilen.

Ich war heute Abend kurz am Fluß nebenan. Auf Breadpunch, frischen Dosenmais und halbierte Tankstellendendros gab es etliche Plötz, ein paar Güstern und Brassen von Kleinkindhand-Größe bis Mitte/Ende 30cm. War ne kurzweilige Angelei mit der 4,50m Vboni und der „alten Daiwa-Combo”.
Heute war der Pegel knapp unter normal, die Strömung normal, also nicht superträge. Ich werde es die Tage auch mal mit einer Bolomontage versuchen und evtl. auch mit einer Knicki-bestückbaren Pose, um den Angelnachmittag so weit wie möglich in die tiefe Dämmerung hineinverlängern zu können.


----------



## silverfish

Tja deswegen frage ich ja .
Es heisst doch immer der rote Farbstoff im Heizöl wird aus Mais gemacht.


----------



## yukonjack

silverfish schrieb:


> Tja deswegen frage ich ja .
> Es heisst doch immer der rote Farbstoff im Heizöl wird aus Mais gemacht.


Erzähl den Maden vorm angeln nen schmutzigen Witz, dann werden die von alleine rot.


----------



## Tricast

Wir halten unsere Maden immer in Maismehl da wir schlecht an Sägespähne kommen. Maismehl muss man öfter wechseln. Einige halten ihre Maden in Kurkuma wegen der Farbe. Holzspähne würde ich nehmen wenn wir Literweise Caster machen wollen da man die Holzspähne befeuchten kann und dadurch die Caster schön knackig bleiben.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alter - das sieht dermaßem bequem aus, da willste doch niewieder aufstehen..


Gemütlich ist mein „Wintersessel“ der steht gerade auf dem Dachboden zum ausmüffeln und Wartung.


----------



## Minimax

silverfish schrieb:


> Tja deswegen frage ich ja .
> Es heisst doch immer der rote Farbstoff im Heizöl wird aus Mais gemacht.


Ich hab meine Maden früher in Maismehl gehältert. Es bewirkt keine Farbänderung. Esist allerdings so, das wenn die Maden den Tag über Schwitzen, vielleicht mehrmals den Weg zum Wasser und zurück machen, das Maismehl schmierig wird und zu riechen anfängt.
Daher halte ich Sägemehl für besser. Übrigens benutze ich auch Rächermehl dafür: Mich habe den Eindruck das das Krabbeln durch das grobe Räuchermehl die Madenhaut zäher macht.

Wofür Maismhel allerdings Top ist, ist das Reinigen von Maden. Angeschwitzte mühselig Maden werden wieder schön trocken und Sauber wenn man sie durchlaufen lässt, und dann das Mehl und die Rückstände gründlich wieder aussiebt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind alle sehr gut. Leicht und straff!
> Ich habe die in 2,40m und 3,00m(die hatte Finke mal probegeangelt) und die 3,30m hatte ich auch.
> Die war mir etwas zu umständlich im Transport aber ebenfalls gut.
> Die 2,40er ist ein kräftige Pickerrute und die 3, sowie die 3,30m sind leichte Feederruten.
> Die WG Angaben passen.


Von den Bildern her und der Shimano Übersicht und den genannten Typen für kleine Feeder/Picker und Float klickt es bei mir sofort, das kommt doch aus der selben Fabrik wie die Aero X1. Und bei vielen anderen Anbietern auch.
Würde mich auch wundern bei dem guten P/L, wenn da noch anderes überhaupt aufgelegt würde.


----------



## Ti-it

#bunteMaden
Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass jemand durch Lagerung in Kaffeepulver (oder war es Kaffeesatz) den Maden eine bronzene Farbe verlieh. 
#Mystic weil Heinz vorhin Mystic rot erwähnte. Hierzu hatte ich kürzlich was für mich Neues und Interessantes gelesen. Und zwar von Wolf-Rüdiger Kremkus in der Blinker-Expertenrunde im 3/98 Heft. Er meinte, er hatte allein mit Mystic am Haken ganze Wettbewerbe gewonnen. Das Geheimnis von Mystic soll sein, dass die Lichtbrechung der einer Zuckmückenlarve ähnelt. 

Auf alle Fälle noch Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen! 
Ich war heute auch noch kurz am Wasser. Neben 2 Aussteigern, konnte ich dann in der Dämmerung kurz vorm Zusammenpacken doch noch eine Barbe erwischen. 
Die alten Cormoran CGS Goldhaken sind übrigens nach wie vor klasse. Die 2 abgekommenen Fische sind sicherlich auf mein Unvermögen zurückzuführen.   









Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war Dein Urlaub für Dich und Family wie erhofft, lieber daci7 , ich drücke die Daumen für eine problemlose Rückreise, sind ja ein paar Meilen.


Danke dir!
Wir wussten ja, worauf wir uns einlassen - immerhin sind wir schon oft aufm Darß gewesen und auch schon mehrmals in dieser Unterkunft.
Trotzdem war der Urlaub mit den drei Kleinen, um es mal mit den Worten von Johann König zu sagen  ein Wiederspruch in sich 
Ich würde/werde es trotzdem wieder machen, keine Frage. Und doch freut man sich auf die paar Tage, die jetzt kommen, wenn die Kleinen KiTa haben, man selbst aber noch frei.
Dazu kam, dass meine Liebste sich ne fiese Erkältung zugezogen hat und den ganzen Urlaub angeschlagen war und alle drei Kurzen im Urlaub Geburtstag hatten (der Große heute) und wir somit dreimal die Geburtstagsachterbahn der Gefühle mit Vorfreude, Glück und Enttäuschung erleben durften 
Das Angeln war eher mittelmäßig von der Seebrücke, aber mit guter Gesellschaft und ein paar Bierchen doch sehr kurzweilig. Gefangen habe ich recht ordentlich Heringe und echt viele Minidorsche, die Platten waren aber irgendwie sehr beißfaul... fürs Süßwasserangeln habe ich mir erst garnichts mitgenommen - da war mir schon klar, dass Die Zeit knapp werden wird. (Aus dem Grund hab ich dich auch nicht noch angefunkt ... so ein Ükeltreffen mit Zeitdruck und so find ich nicht so schön ...)
Jetzt freu ich mich jedenfalls wieder auf Glasaugen, Alande und Barbaras aus dem großen Strom! Ich müsste noch Unmengen fertiges, angemachtes Futter im Froster haben und ein paar Maden sollten auch noch im Angelkühlschrank sein!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero

Gestern war ich (ohne Erfolg) mit der Fliege am Bach, konnte aber einige Gründelspots und Sedimentwolken sehen. Karpfen! 
Also habe ich die Stelle heute wieder aufgesucht, eine einfache Posenmontage gemacht und eine Brotflocke (bestes 0,85 € Baguette der Welt von Feinkost Albrecht) absinken lassen. 
Aber wo waren die Karpfen?! Gründelblasen gab es keine, Schwimmbrot wurde komplett ignoriert und zu sehen gab es keinen einzigen Fisch, auch keine kleinen. 
Nach einer guten Stunde tauchte die Pose ab und wurde zur Seite gezogen, es hing aber kein Fisch dran. Nur ein paar Minuten später wieder, der nächste Fehlbiss. Dann bewegte sich der Schwimmer langsam seitwärts und ganz vorsichtig in die Tiefe, kam hoch, tauchte wieder ab und ich schlug an. Diesmal war etwas dran und ich konnte einen schönen Karpfen keschern.
Dabei sollte es bleiben und eine halbe Stunde später packte ich zu
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
sammen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Die Perfektion nimmt langsam Gestalt an, Handteil ist fertig und das Mittelteil liegt grad auf der Wickelbank. Von 11 Ringen sind 4 fertig gewickelt wobei das die größeren waren  heute soll Teil 2 zumindest für morgen zum lackieren fertig werden. Es geht vorran.









Angeltechnisch war ich gestern nur zum Schleppen auf Schnappdöbel draußen ansonsten heißts heute Rutenbau, hab mich gestern wohl etwas verkühlt mit da Watthose im kalten Wasser. Viel Erfolg allen die ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Mescalero

#machtdrennangluecklich?

Hat jemand die "loaded insert waggler" im Einsatz? Ich hatte selbst welche, finde sie aber nicht mehr....
Kann man das Insert durch ein Knicki ersetzen? Wahrscheinlich nicht, ich habe die als sehr dünn in Erinnerung.


----------



## hester

Deine Erinnerung trügt dich nicht, sie sind dünn und können kein Knicklicht aufnehmen.


----------



## Tricast

Die dicken haben eine 4 mm Antenne und die Giant 3,2 mm. Für 4 mm müsste es Knicklichter geben.








						Glow Tip Carp Inserts | Drennan International
					

Glow Tip Carp Inserts feature our transparent Crystal®-style construction with a 6.6mm diameter straight tube and a stepped 4mm insert in a light green tint to preserve the Glow Tip effect.They cast long and straight and have interchangeable, size-engraved bomb weights, which means you can swap...




					www.drennantackle.com
				











						Loaded Giant Crystals | Drennan International
					

New and improved for 2016, Drennan Loaded Giant Crystals are similar to Loaded Insert Crystals but have an increased body diameter and perfectly proportioned insert. The 5.75mm body is matched with an interchangeable 3.2mm insert for extra sensitivity and bite detection. The tips are further...




					www.drennantackle.com
				



Und Betaligth gibt es auch in 3 mm.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Danke euch!


----------



## rhinefisher

Würde ich garnicht unbedingt machen wollen.
Bei klaren Posen wird das wie in der Disco wirken.. .


----------



## geomas

Ti-it - Petri zur wunderschönen Herbstbarbe!
Mystic habe ich nie benutzt, werde mir mal aus Neugier ne Tube „rot” besorgen.

Einen wirklich schönen Karpfen hat die das Aldi-Baguette gebracht, Mescalero - Petri!
Früher (noch vor ein paar Jahren) gab es von Drennan eigene Knickis für die Insert-Posen, spezielle für die dünneren, meine ich zu erinnern.


Heute kamen Posen von Cralusso: Rocket und Rocket Light (Modelle mit dem „seitlichen Bügel”). Wie üblich lagen jeder Pose zwei Antennenaufsätze bei, weitere hatte ich zusätzlich geordert. Auch welche für Knicklichter. Damit möchte ich weiter in der Flußmitte mittels Pose angreifen.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Damit möchte ich weiter in der Flußmitte mittels Pose angreifen.


Du magst die Herausforderung....


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du magst die Herausforderung....



Nein, ganz und gar nicht 

Ich habe irgendwo ein Büchlein des Autors Joseph von Westphalen, der mit „Warum ich mich nicht herausfordern lasse” sehr früh den Unfug am Gebrauch dieser Formulierung analysierte.

Ist nur ein Spaß, lieber rhinefisher - ich will nur mal was ausprobieren. Ohne übertriebenen Ehrgeiz.
Die „Herausforderungen” überlasse ich den Influencern und Kaffeebrause-gedopten BWLern im ersten Semester.


----------



## Tricast

geomas :   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs, Und herzliches Petri an Ti-it zur Prächtigen Barbe und Mescalero, mir gefällt sehr gut wie Du die Zeichen neulich gedeutet hast und dann heute die Erkenntnis in den schönen Karpfen verwandelt hast.

Ich selbst hatte heute einen Fang der besonderen Art. Da ich von der neuen Strecke sehr begeistert bin, habe ich mich auf den weiten Weg gemacht- Nun, heute zeigte mir das Langstreckenflüsschen die kalte Schulter. Obwohl die Bedingungen, die Zeit sowie die Bedingungen identisch zum Sonntag waren. Das passt aber zu dem gewässerübrgreifend ...kapriziösen Verhalten meiner Johnnies in den letzten Wochen.
Immerhin gabs einen hübschen Fisch, so das mir das Singen der Marseillaise erspart blieb:
	

		
			
		

		
	






So, aber nun zu einem sehr schönen Erlebnis:

An der Stecke gibt's ein Wehr, das eine wie üblich unüberwindliche/dysfunktionale Fischtreppe aufweist, die sich als Serie von hohen Betonwänden eingefasster halbgefüllten Becken darstellt, beachtet die tiefgelegenen Querwände:





Jedenfalls sah ich auf dem Rückweg, die Sonne stand tief und im Schatten wars schon seit einiger Zeit empfindlich kühl geworden, diese süsse kleine Ringelnatter auf der linken Querwand liegen:




Sie regte sich nicht, und machte auf mich den Eindruck ziemlich schlapp/unterkühlt zu sein in der tiefen Betonfalle. Vielleicht war sie vom Rand reingeplumpts und hat sich auf die Querwand gerettet? Jedenfalls hatte ich den Eindruck, daß sie nicht ganz freiwillig da lag.

So reglos lag sie, ich befürchtete das Schlimmste. Aber, sie ist tatsächlich freiwillig und schneckenlangsam uns züngelnd in den herabgehaltenen Kescher geringelt und wurde von mir schnell ins Gras gehoben.




Nach einigem Hin und her konnte ich das zarte Geschöpf überreden, den Kescher zu verlassen. 

Sie ist dann, immer noch etwas lahm, ins hohe Gestrüpp genattert ohne mich eines weiteren Blickes zu würdigen. Ich hatte den Eindruck die ganze Angelenheit war ihr etwas peinlich. Ihr wisst ja wie sehr die schönen Reptilien auf Eleganz erpicht sind.

Für mich war's ein besonders schönes Erlebnis, und hat die magere Johnniestrecke für die lange Fahrt mehr als weitermacht,
Herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs, Und herzliches Petri an Ti-it zur Prächtigen Barbe und Mescalero, mir gefällt sehr gut wie Du die Zeichen neulich gedeutet hast und dann heute die Erkenntnis in den schönen Karpfen verwandelt hast.
> 
> Ich selbst hatte heute einen Fang der besonderen Art. Da ich von der neuen Strecke sehr begeistert bin, habe ich mich auf den weiten Weg gemacht- Nun, heute zeigte mir das Langstreckenflüsschen die kalte Schulter. Obwohl die Bedingungen, die Zeit sowie die Bedingungen identisch zum Sonntag waren. Das passt aber zu dem gewässerübrgreifend ...kapriziösen Verhalten meiner Johnnies in den letzten Wochen.
> Immerhin gabs einen hübschen Fisch, so das mir das Singen der Marseillaise erspart blieb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420777
> 
> 
> So, aber nun zu einem sehr schönen Erlebnis:
> 
> An der Stecke gibt's ein Wehr, das eine wie üblich unüberwindliche/dysfunktionale Fischtreppe aufweist, die sich als Serie von hohen Betonwänden eingefasster halbgefüllten Becken darstellt, beachtet die tiefgelegenen Querwände:
> Anhang anzeigen 420778
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls sah ich auf dem Rückweg, die Sonne stand tief und im Schatten wars schon seit einiger Zeit empfindlich kühl geworden, diese süsse kleine Ringelnatter auf der linken Querwand liegen:
> Anhang anzeigen 420781
> 
> Sie regte sich nicht, und machte auf mich den Eindruck ziemlich schlapp/unterkühlt zu sein in der tiefen Betonfalle. Vielleicht war sie vom Rand reingeplumpts und hat sich auf die Querwand gerettet? Jedenfalls hatte ich den Eindruck, daß sie nicht ganz freiwillig da lag.
> 
> So reglos lag sie, ich befürchtete das Schlimmste. Aber, sie ist tatsächlich freiwillig und schneckenlangsam uns züngelnd in den herabgehaltenen Kescher geringelt und wurde von mir schnell ins Gras gehoben.
> Anhang anzeigen 420783
> 
> Nach einigem Hin und her konnte ich das zarte Geschöpf überreden, den Kescher zu verlassen.
> 
> Sie ist dann, immer noch etwas lahm, ins hohe Gestrüpp genattert ohne mich eines weiteren Blickes zu würdigen. Ich hatte den Eindruck die ganze Angelenheit war ihr etwas peinlich. Ihr wisst ja wie sehr die schönen Reptilien auf Eleganz erpicht sind.
> 
> Für mich war's ein besonders schönes Erlebnis, und hat die magere Johnniestrecke für die lange Fahrt mehr als weitermacht,
> Herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Und jeden Tag eine gute Tat. Du hast die Natter gerettet, das ist dir ja wohl klar. Sie wäre sicherlich dort verendet. Danke.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Soooo wir sind heut nach 8,5 Stunden wieder zu Hause gelandet ... ich hab grade die Sachen verstaut und direkt mal (ohne große Hoffnungen) meine vernachlässigten Krabbler im Kühlschrank begutachtet ... alle topfit! Ich mach direkt mal das Geschirr für morgen fertig!! Geilo!


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Mescalero zum wunderschön gefärbtem Spiegelkarpfen. Dein Plan ging ja prächtig auf.
Minimax Petri Heil zum Döbel. Und welch wunderbare Geschichte mit der Gelbwangigen. Das könnte ja direkt eine Episode aus der Zeichentrickserie
 "Als die Tiere den Wald verließen" sein.
Allgemein ist es wunderbar was die Natur tagtäglich zu bieten hat. Letztens sah ich eine Eule in der Dämmerung vorbeigleiten. Noch nie konnte mich Stille/Lautlosigkeit so in ihren Bann ziehen.
Übrigens auch ein Vorteil des Spürangelns. Man muss nicht ständig die Rutenspitze im Auge haben und kann stattdessen die Natur beobachten.
Ich war heute mit dem Fahrrad nochmal am selben Swim wie gestern. Die Barben waren allerdings nicht vor Ort oder aber wollten nicht beissen. Dafür schnappte sich ein Döbel die Käsewurst. Da mein Heimweg an Omas Garten vorbeiführte, dachte ich mir so 30min versuch ich es dort noch und ich konnte noch 2 Barben erwischen.












Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil Mescalero zum wunderschön gefärbtem Spiegelkarpfen. Dein Plan ging ja prächtig auf.
> Minimax Petri Heil zum Döbel. Und welch wunderbare Geschichte mit der Gelbwangigen. Das könnte ja direkt eine Episode aus der Zeichentrickserie
> "Als die Tiere den Wald verließen" sein.
> Allgemein ist es wunderbar was die Natur tagtäglich zu bieten hat. Letztens sah ich eine Eule in der Dämmerung vorbeigleiten. Noch nie konnte mich Stille/Lautlosigkeit so in ihren Bann ziehen.
> Übrigens auch ein Vorteil des Spürangelns. Man muss nicht ständig die Rutenspitze im Auge haben und kann stattdessen die Natur beobachten.
> Ich war heute mit dem Fahrrad nochmal am selben Swim wie gestern. Die Barben waren allerdings nicht vor Ort oder aber wollten nicht beissen. Dafür schnappte sich ein Döbel die Käsewurst. Da mein Heimweg an Omas Garten vorbei führte, dachte ich mir so 30min versuch ich es dort noch und ich konnte noch 2 Barben erwischen.
> Anhang anzeigen 420786
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420787
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420788
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Aach, Ti-it,
Döbel und Barben, Barben und Döbel, und dazu Dein wunderbares Flüsschen und Deine Latifundien dort. Du lebst wahrlich im Paradies der leichten Grundangelei


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Du lebst wahrlich im Paradies der leichten Grundangelei


Paradies ist noch untertrieben, das ist der siebte Himmel. Aber es sei ihm gegönnt. Ti-it , ein herzliches Petri Heil zu dir. 

Mescalero , Petri zu dem schönen Spiegler.

dawurzelsepp , das sieht sehr professionell bei dir aus. Ich würde mir das anwickeln der Ringe auch zutrauen, habe aber so eine Wickelbank nicht, die diese Arbeiten selbstverständlich erleichtert.

daci7 , viel Erfolg für Morgen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Mal 'ne kleine Frage in die Runde: 
Ich fische am Rhein fast ausschließlich Kiesbänke, da dort meist Nahrung ohne Ende zu finden ist und die kleinen Teufel sowieso dort suchen ... nun sind ja einige der Bänke, die ich eigendlich gern befische, recht lange trocken gefallen. Wie schnell wird so ein Kiesbett wieder belebt? Bzw. wie schnell kann ich da wieder mit fischen rechnen, wenn das Bett über einen Monat trocken lag?
Reden wir da eher über ein paar Tage, eine Woche oder gar mehrere Wochen?
Groetjes
David


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne kleine Frage in die Runde:
> Ich fische am Rhein fast ausschließlich Kiesbänke, da dort meist Nahrung ohne Ende zu finden ist und die kleinen Teufel sowieso dort suchen ... nun sind ja einige der Bänke, die ich eigendlich gern befische, recht lange trocken gefallen. Wie schnell wird so ein Kiesbett wieder belebt? Bzw. wie schnell kann ich da wieder mit fischen rechnen, wenn das Bett über einen Monat trocken lag?
> Reden wir da eher über ein paar Tage, eine Woche oder gar mehrere Wochen?
> Groetjes
> David


, nicht mein Gebiet.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Meins auch nicht aber ich würde durchaus davon ausgehen, dass es dort bereits nach Tagen wieder genauso wuselt wie zuvor.


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Meins auch nicht aber ich würde durchaus davon ausgehen, dass es dort bereits nach Tagen wieder genauso wuselt wie zuvor.


Bei normalen Wasserschwankungen bin ich auch immer davon ausgegangen, da ist der Kies aber maximal für ne Woche oder so trocken gewesen und meist ist der Sand darunter noch feucht usw... hat auch oft genug geklappt. Jetzt lagen manche kiesbänke über nen Monat knapp 2 Meter überm Wasser, das sieht dann ja schon anders aus, denk ich?!


----------



## geomas

Immer wieder aufs Neue beeindruckend sind Deine Fänge aus den diversen Gärten, lieber Ti-it - herzliches Petri heil!

Schöne Rettungsaktion, lieber Minimax , das Karmapunkte-Sammeln läuft ja ganz gut hier am Stammtisch...

Zur Kiesbank-Thematik kann ich wenig beitragen- viel Erfolg am mächtigen Strom, lieber daci7 !


Ich habe eben für den morgigen und durch Termine etwas zerhackten Tag noch eine Montage für die 6m-Shimano-Stippe geknüppert. 
Vielleicht klappts am Vormittag mit einer kurzen Session. Die „Weitwurf-Waggler” kommen dann etwas später zum Einsatz.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Wie schnell wird so ein Kiesbett wieder belebt? Bzw. wie schnell kann ich da wieder mit fischen rechnen, wenn das Bett über einen Monat trocken lag?


Gute Frage - muss ich mal etwas rumtelefonieren.... .


----------



## daci7

Auf zu bekannten Ufern!











Hach, wat is dat schön!


----------



## Finke20

Guten Morgen liebe Ükels, da habt ihr ja wieder mächtig abgeliefert, ich sage da nur Petri Heil in alle Himmelsrichtungen.
Minimax unser Schlangenbeschwörer, schon das du die Ringelnatter aus ihrer misslichen lange befreit hast.

daci7 ich bin jetzt kein Biologe, aber ich würde schon sagen das sich so ein Kiesbett in einem Fließgewässern recht schnell wieder erholt. 
Es hat ja keine Vergiftung des Wassers stattgefunden.
Der Fluss wird schon schnell wieder was anspülen.
Wir hatten die letzten 5 Tage ein Kinderangelcamp und unteranderem gab es auch Gewässeruntersuchungen durch unseren LAV und es ist schon erstaunlich was da alles so an Fischnährtiere vorhanden ist.

Und du weißt ja daci7, so lange der Mensch sich da raus hält reget die Natur schon alles.


----------



## silverfish

Na dann viel Petri und ne schöne Daach !


----------



## Mescalero

daci7 
Sieht schon ein bisschen wie San Francisco aus...
Viel Petri!


----------



## daci7

Füüüüsch am Platz!
Iggy Pop flötet leide im Hintergrund "Well i'm a punkrocker, yes i am ...." und der Kollege ballert voll rein. Perfekt.




An der vergleichsweise "leichten" Grand Slam Feeder by Wout van Leeuwen ...


----------



## Jason

Petri lieber daci7 ,da geht bestimmt noch mehr. 
Ich habe beschlossen heute auch mal los zu ziehen. Packe gleich langsam meine Sachen zusammen und nach dem Mittag fahre ich los. Maden sind zwar nicht am Start, dennoch sollten Mais, Weißbrot und Würmer reichen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Jason schrieb:


> Petri lieber daci7 ,da geht bestimmt noch mehr.
> Ich habe beschlossen heute auch mal los zu ziehen. Packe gleich langsam meine Sachen zusammen und nach dem Mittag fahre ich los. Maden sind zwar nicht am Start, dennoch sollten Mais, Weißbrot und Würmer reichen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke dir, habe insgesamt 5 Fische aus diesem Schwarm gekriegt. Jetzt ist grad wieder kurz Pause. Die kommen aber wieder


----------



## Mescalero

Petri daci7 !

Ich sitze am Weiher und genieße den Indian Summer. Ansonsten ist nämlich nicht viel los, die Pose hat noch kein einziges Mal gewackelt.


----------



## Tricast

Wenn daci 7 es tatsächlich schaffen sollte nach Gieselwerder zu kommen dann wird er uns mal zeigen wie das mit dem Fische fangen in einem größeren Fluß geht. Wer im Rhein zurechtkommt sollte doch auch in der Oberweser keine Schwierigkeiten haben. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Vorführung. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Finke20

Mescalero schrieb:


> @daci7
> Sieht schon ein bisschen wie San Francisco aus...
> Viel Petri!




Ganz ehrlich ich hatte den gleichen Gedanken, beim schnell Scrollen  .


----------



## Tricast

Das wird wieder ein super Treffen an der Weser! Ick freue mir schon.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri daci7 !
> 
> Ich sitze am Weiher und genieße den Indian Summer. Ansonsten ist nämlich nicht viel los, die Pose hat noch kein einziges Mal gewackelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420814


Die Bisse kommen sicherlich noch. Mal sehen wie es bei mir heute läuft. Bin sehr optimistisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> daci7
> Sieht schon ein bisschen wie San Francisco aus...
> Viel Petri!





Finke20 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich hatte den gleichen Gedanken, beim schnell Scrollen  .


 Ach, wisst ihr ... San Francisco oder Emmerich - hauptsache Angeln sach ich mal. Und für Goliath Grundeln brauch ich nicht übern großen Teich


----------



## Mescalero

War nix heute, es fing schon uncool an. Ich hatte nur Turnschuhe an (ist ja nicht kalt!) und die waren nach 100 Metern Wiese sacknass.
Dann wurde es nämlich doch kalt, nasse Socken fühlen sich auch bei 15° nicht gut an. Dazu kam ein Bärenhunger und so bin ich nach Hause und freue mich auf die Pizza.


----------



## daci7

Hatte grade Brassen am Platz- aber eher kleine Exemplare.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Naja klein ist da eher relativ. Nummer Größer und sie gehen schon in Richtung Klodeckel


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, sehr klein um nicht zu sagen: mickrig.


----------



## Jason

Ruten sind im Wasser.




Die Sonne scheint und ich genieße die Stille. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish

Damit ich morgen keinen Hunger bekomme hab ìch schon Proviant geholt. Weissbrot ,Kochschinken,Wiener,Gürkchen im Glas und n Träger Radler.
Futter und Köder auch nachgefasst. 
Also gut gerüstet für ne schöne Stippsitzung.


----------



## Jason

Der Anfang ist gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Beim dritten Wurf hatte ich ihn. 




Der macht keinen Ärger mehr und schwimmt im anderen Teich.
Jetzt konzentriere ich mich auf den Friedfisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Sauber, herzliches Petri heil, lieber Jason. Wenn Du jetzt noch minimal an der Größe arbeitest** wird das ein perfekter Angeltag!!

Dir natürlich auch ein kerniges Petri, lieber daci7 !




Ich konnte heute Vormittag auch knapp drei Stunden am Wasser sitzen und die beste Seite des Herbstes genießen.
Es biß ganz gut - überwiegend Plötz, dazu gab es zwei stattliche Ükel und einen winzigen + einen ordentlichen (knapp ü40) Brassen.
Alle an der 6m-Whip. An der Montage muß ich noch tüfteln, aber der Griff zu einer 3gr-Pose* war nicht verkehrt.
Ist einfacher zu handhaben als eine Micro-Pose.





Herbst am Wasser
(den Vogelschiß auf dem linken Blatt habe ich erst zu Hause am Rechner gesehen, so ein Mist aber auch)



*) Exner Luca
**) das bezog sich auf den Plötz, Petri!​


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> . An der Montage muß ich noch tüfteln, aber der Griff zu einer 3gr-Pose* war nicht verkehrt.
> Ist einfacher zu handhaben als eine Micro-Pose.


Mit der originalen Spitze dürften 3gr Montagen auch die untere Grenze dessen sein, was man mit dem Teil noch vernünftig bewegen kann.
Für mich ist die viel zu flott für so leichtes Zeug.
Mit meiner gläsernen Tauschspitze komme ich erheblich besser klar.
Aber deine Bilder... - ich frag mich wie man diese Konstanz hinbekommt...


----------



## Jason

Feierabend 




War ein schöner und fischreicher Tag. Später mehr dazu. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Beim dritten Wurf hatte ich ihn.
> Anhang anzeigen 420829
> 
> Der macht keinen Ärger mehr und schwimmt im anderen Teich.
> Jetzt konzentriere ich mich auf den Friedfisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hahaha, "Jason und die Hechte" das ist meine absolute Lieblings-Ükel-Sitcom, ich feiere jede neue Folge!
Herzliches Petri, mein Lieber


----------



## daci7

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Naja klein ist da eher relativ. Nummer Größer und sie gehen schon in Richtung Klodeckel





Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, sehr klein um nicht zu sagen: mickrig.


Jaja... aber für Rheinbrassen eher Kleinkaliber 
u60 ist nicht groß und u50 eben schon klein.
Die Ganoven dürften so 45 bis 50 gehabt haben - hab nicht nachgemessen.
Alles in allem war es mal wieder eine wunderschöne angelei mit einigen Hochs und wenigen Tiefs*! Neben den Alanden und Brassen gab es sehr viele kleine Rapfen ... dabei habe ich bei jedem kleinen Silberling auf Ukel gehofft ... naja, machste nichts.





	

		
			
		

		
	
**
Außerdem natürlich die obligatorischen Grundeln, aber nur in Maßen und mit selbigen - keine Minigrundeln heute!





Ich war mal wieder mit recht "leichtem" Gepäck unterwegs (jaja ihr Bachangler, macht euch ruhig lustig  )
Aber die Kulisse und Atmosphäre ... da Brauch ich gar keinen Kaffee um warm zu werden!

Achja, hier noch ein Bild zum Thema #bunteMaden:




Beim Kombiköder wollten die Kleinies im Prinzip nur die roten Krabbler - rote Maden ALLEINE brachten aber bedeutend weniger Bisse... steckste nicht drin, wa?!





*Ein Tief war eine kleine Fehlplanung ... hab aus Versehen nur 50er Schlagschbur dabei gehabt und musste neu binden ... der unausweichlich dicke Knoten hat leider dafür gesorgt, dass ich einen Korb mit Montage und Köder ins Nirvana gefeuert habe ... danach habe ich mit einer Rute weiter gefischt.

Entspannte Grüße
David

** wenn ich mir das Bild grade nochmal angucke, könnte diese kleine Scheixxer tatsächlich ein Ükel sein ...


----------



## Hecht100+

daci7 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das Bild grade nochmal angucke, könnte diese kleine Scheixxer tatsächlich ein Ükel sein ...


Hasel??


----------



## Minimax

Herzliches Petri, Sör,

zu dieser tollen Strecke und dem schönen Angeltag zurück in der Heimat nach dem langen Urlaub*


daci7 schrieb:


> Beim Kombiköder wollten die Kleinies im Prinzip nur die roten Krabbler - rote Maden ALLEINE brachten aber bedeutend weniger Bisse... steckste nicht drin, wa?


Ich werte dies als erneuten Mosaikstein für die "Kontrast ist der Bringer" Köderdenkschule.

Ich würde den fraglichen Kleinfisch vom Bild her nicht als Rapfen ansprechen, aber für einen Ükel wären mir die Schuppen etwas zu gross und die Afterflosse verdächtig rötlich angehaucht?

Hg 
Minimax

*Darf ich Ihnen -und vor allem Mrs. Daci unbekannterweise- übrigens noch mein Erstaunen und meine Hochachtung für ihren gemeinsamen strategisch-familienplanerischen Geniestreich aussprechen, die Geburtstage der kleinen Dacilinge exakt und nah beeinander in die Ferienzeit zu legen?


----------



## Jason

Ach Mann, war das schön heute. Warum mache ich Seppel das nicht öfter? Top Wetter, eine Ruhe und Stille, bis jemand kam, den ich kannte, aber er erkannte mich nicht sofort. Seine ersten Worte waren: "Hier ist angeln verboten, lassen sie sich nicht erwischen"! Hab ihn aufgeklärt, das ich vom Präsi der Stadt die Erlaubnis habe hier zu fischen und dann hat er mich erkannt. "Ach ja, du bist es ja, dann ist alles in Ordnung und Blablabla, blablabla......., nach 40 Minuten war er endlich weg.
So ein Wichtigtuer, der hat genauso wenig was zu sagen wie ich.
Das wer der einzige Zwischenfall und der Rest des Tages war für mich sehr schön.
Für die erste Rute hatte ich mich für die Shakespeare Match 1834 in 12`gepaart mit der DAM Quick CDI 225. 
Astacus74 , ich habe es gesagt und getan. Eine tolle Rolle.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Eine sehr schöne Combo und ich hatte meinen Spaß damit. Eine einfache Posenmontage mit einer verzierten Stachelschweinpose, an dem Wirbel kam ein 12er Haken von Gamakatsu. Bestückt mit Mais kam anfänglich immer diese Größe. Damit musste ich mich behelfen, da ich keine Maden hatte.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Mist, schon wieder ein unscharfes Bild, Sorry. Zwischendurch hatte ich auch kleine Wurmstücke angeködert, aber das änderte auch nichts an der Größe der Fische.  Also hatte ich mich dafür entschieden weiter mit Mais zu angeln.




Dann hatte ich einen schönen Biss, die Pose zog schnell seitlich weg und ich konnte eine prächtige Rotfeder landen. 




An meiner angefütterten Stelle war ständig Unruhe. Hechte waren als am Rauben, einen konnte ich ja wie erwähnt dingfest machen. Zwischendurch hatte ich immer mal einen Gummifisch mit der Spinnrute durchgezogen, aber hatte keinen weiteren zu fassen bekommen.  Es gab mehrere Anfasser und das war es auch. 
Ich freu mich über die Rotfeder, konnte 2 Eisvögel beim Fische stippen beobachten und die ersten Kraniche zogen auch über den Teichen Richtung Süden ab.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Jaja... aber für Rheinbrassen eher Kleinkaliber
> u60 ist nicht groß und u50 eben schon klein.
> Die Ganoven dürften so 45 bis 50 gehabt haben - hab nicht nachgemessen.
> Alles in allem war es mal wieder eine wunderschöne angelei mit einigen Hochs und wenigen Tiefs*! Neben den Alanden und Brassen gab es sehr viele kleine Rapfen ... dabei habe ich bei jedem kleinen Silberling auf Ukel gehofft ... naja, machste nichts.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Außerdem natürlich die obligatorischen Grundeln, aber nur in Maßen und mit selbigen - keine Minigrundeln heute!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420842
> 
> Ich war mal wieder mit recht "leichtem" Gepäck unterwegs (jaja ihr Bachangler, macht euch ruhig lustig  )
> Aber die Kulisse und Atmosphäre ... da Brauch ich gar keinen Kaffee um warm zu werden!
> 
> Achja, hier noch ein Bild zum Thema #bunteMaden:
> Anhang anzeigen 420840
> 
> Beim Kombiköder wollten die Kleinies im Prinzip nur die roten Krabbler - rote Maden ALLEINE brachten aber bedeutend weniger Bisse... steckste nicht drin, wa?!
> Anhang anzeigen 420839
> 
> 
> *Ein Tief war eine kleine Fehlplanung ... hab aus Versehen nur 50er Schlagschbur dabei gehabt und musste neu binden ... der unausweichlich dicke Knoten hat leider dafür gesorgt, dass ich einen Korb mit Montage und Köder ins Nirvana gefeuert habe ... danach habe ich mit einer Rute weiter gefischt.
> 
> Entspannte Grüße
> David
> 
> ** wenn ich mir das Bild grade nochmal angucke, könnte diese kleine Scheixxer tatsächlich ein Ükel sein ...


Sehr schöner und Umfangreicher Bericht mit eindrucksvollen Bildern. Petri Heil mein Lieber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Leute ... da macht ihr ein Fass auf ... und das mal so nebenbei ...

Ich muss zu meiner Schande zugeben, dass bei den kleinen Silberlingen so <15cm in meinem Kopf bisher nur Ukel und Rapfen existierten. Abgesehn von den obligatorischen Rotaugen ubd -federn bzw. Den hochrückigen Kumpanen... ihr wisst, was ich mein. In meiner Jugend habe ich, abgesehen vom Lehrgang, auch niemals nie das Wort Hasel (mal abgesehen von -nuss und -strauch) gehört. Sollte es sich bei dem Fisch tatsächlich um einen solchen handeln (was sagt eigendlich unsere Hasel dazu) Dace ?) habt ihr mir gerade einen sowieso schon wunderbaren Angeltag versüßt und ich werde demnächst noch genauer hinschauen!




Diesen Madendieb hab ich übrigens auchnoch fotografiert, weil es mMn nicht 100% Ukel (Ansatz Afterflosse und Ende Rückenflosse gleiche Höhe) und ebenfalls nicht 100% Rapfen (Maulspalte nicht lang genug) ist ...
Hasel ... ihr sprecht das so gelassen aus! Das wäre was! 

PS: der Geniestreich geht soweit, dass alle drei Kinder fast noch auf den Geburtstag von meinem Vater gefallen wären ... kann man schön den Familienrummel an einem Tag erledigen 
Und ja - Kontrast ist König!

Gutgelaunte Grüße
David


----------



## Mescalero

Hasel haben eine unterständige Schnauze. Bei dem oberen Foto hätte ich auch Ukel gesagt, das untere sieht eher rapfig aus. Ich bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## silverfish

Wir hatten auch mal n Streit ob Ükel oder Hasel . Dann war es dieser Kollege.


----------



## seatrout61

So, ich habe heute meine Ükel-Saison beendet...mir wird es hier beim Ansitzen zu ungemütlich...und ich möchte lieber die restliche Zeit des Jahres mit der Spinne die Räuber ärgern...und im Haus/Garten/Autoräder steht auch noch einiges an Arbeit an...ab Ende Nov. dann die Fussball-WM...

Gab zwar Montag und heute jeweils einen kräftigen Run(Karpfen)...leider blieb nix hängen.

Nach der Saison ist vor der Saison...und in der angelfreien Zeit wird wieder getüftelt...und hier weiter mitgelesen...nachts von dicken Tit....ähh Fischen geträumt...


----------



## geomas

Na die Rotfeder ist ja prächtig, Petri, lieber Jason ! Sehr schöner Bericht, hat Spaß gemacht, ihn zu lesen.

Ahhh, auf die dicken Alande warte ich hier noch, Petri heil, daci7 . Was ist für Dich ein richtig guter Aland?

So ein Blick in die Röhre hat auch was, lieber Mescalero 



rhinefisher 

#whipspitze

Ja, ich habe ja ne Weile ausschließlich die Vboni-Whips gefischt und deren Spitze ist ja nun sehr weich. Der Unterschied zur Shimano ist riesig.
Da muß ich noch mal draufrumdenken. Auf jeden Fall macht das „Fischen zur Hand” ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## daci7

geomas schrieb:


> Ahhh, auf die dicken Alande warte ich hier noch, Petri heil, daci7 . Was ist für Dich ein richtig guter Aland?


Puhhh ... das ist natürlich gewässerabhängig, aber hier am Rhein würd ich sagen, ab 50 ist gut, ab 55 sehr gut und ab 60 Kapital.
Da gibt es aber bestimmt einige Spezies, die darüber lachen 
 Ich finde aber, dass man Alande, ähnlich wie Karpfen, nicht nur an der Länge messen kann. Die können teilweise richtige Kampfkugeln werden und ähneln dann so Moppelkarpfen aus bekannten Magazinen. 
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die Einordnung. Ich hatte im späten Winter so ein paar Aland-Moppel von etwas über 50cm Länge. Bin gespannt, ob es mir jetzt im Herbst auch gelingt, stramme Vertreter dieser Art zu überlisten. Die Aland-Jungspunde von gut 30 bis etwa 40cm neulich an der Stippe scheinen schon mal ein gutes Vorzeichen zu sein.


----------



## Mescalero

Was sagen denn die Ornithologen Fischexperten zu dem von daci7 gezeigten Silberling? Minimax beanstandete die rötlichen Flossenansätze, das stimmt natürlich. Haben Ukelei schonmal nicht. Döbel aber!  Schade dass er/sie/es das Maul so aufreißt, dass man die Stellung desselben schwer beurteilen kann. Auf dem zweiten Foto sehen die Flossen dann farblos aus. Und wo ist eigentlich Professor Tinca , der weiß es bestimmt und lacht sich ins Fäustchen.


----------



## geomas

Weder Rapfen noch Hasel kenne ich aus eigener Anschauung. Ich würde das Wesen auf dem „Hand-Foto” als kleinen Rapfen einordnen.



(und nein, ich fühlte mich nicht als Fischexperte angesprochen)


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil an Alle,




Jason schrieb:


> Für die erste Rute hatte ich mich für die Shakespeare Match 1834 in 12`gepaart mit der DAM Quick CDI 225.
> @Astacus74 , ich habe es gesagt und getan. Eine tolle Rolle.



Eine superschöne Kombo  Petri zur silbernen Rotfeder




daci7 schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder mit recht "leichtem" Gepäck unterwegs (jaja ihr Bachangler, macht euch ruhig lustig  )
> Aber die Kulisse und Atmosphäre ... da Brauch ich gar keinen Kaffee um warm zu werden!





Mescalero schrieb:


> Sieht schon ein bisschen wie San Francisco aus...



Das dachte ich mir auch... schön das dein Plan funktioniert hat ein echt toller Aland und schöne Brassen, am Wochenende muß muß ich auch mal wieder raus, nach diesen Bilder erst recht.



Mescalero schrieb:


> War nix heute, es fing schon uncool an. Ich hatte nur Turnschuhe an (ist ja nicht kalt!) und die waren nach 100 Metern Wiese sacknass.
> Dann wurde es nämlich doch kalt, nasse Socken fühlen sich auch bei 15° nicht gut an. Dazu kam ein Bärenhunger und so bin ich nach Hause und freue mich auf die Pizza.



Na die wird dich doch bestimmt aufgewärmt haben

geomas du schaffst das immer die Stimmung perfekt einzufangen  ach und Petri Heil



geomas schrieb:


> Herbst am Wasser





seatrout61 schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute meine Ükel-Saison beendet...mir wird es hier beim Ansitzen zu ungemütlich...



Nana Ükeln gehtdoch immer


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Petri in die Runde, da ist ja mächtig was gefangen worden und es gibt wieder interessante Berichte mit tollen Fotos (das mit der Brücke im Nebel finde besonders gut von daci7)! 

Ti-it mit seinen schönen Herbstbarben, Minimax findet langsam wieder zu seiner alten Form, Mescalero spezialisiert sich auf Karpfen, daci7 ballert dicke Alande und Brassen raus, Jason stippt mit der alten Shakespeare 12' (habe ich auch eine im Keller) Rotaugen und Co. und geomas arrangiert mit kreativen Fotos seinen Bericht - einfach klasse! 



daci7 schrieb:


> (was sagt eigendlich unsere Hasel dazu) @Dace ?)



Einen Hasel sehe ich hier auch nicht, Kopf und Maulpartie passen einfach nicht - aus meiner Sicht.


Ein bißchen kann ich auch etwas beitragen.

Ich war heute am Flüsschen. Das sonnige Wetter in Anbetracht des klaren Wassers schien mir nicht gerade als ideales Angelwetter. Aber gegen Nachmittag sollten ja Wolken aufziehen.

Und so war es auch. Als ich am Gewässer ankam, hatten sich ein paar Wolken vor die Sonne geschoben, das gefiel mir gut.

Als Gerät kam heute die Peter Stone Specimen 11' und meine geliebte BarbelfMastwer-Centrepin zum Einsatz.

Es dauerte gut eine Stunde, dann kam der erste Biss, der mir eine schöne Brasse bescherte. Kurze darauf folgte Brasse Nummer zwei.

Dann war erstmal etwas länger Pause bevor der nächste Biss kam. Der Fisch schwamm kurz nach dem Anschlag sehr schnell stromauf und ich hatte Mühe Kontakt zu bekommen. Langsam wurde ich Herr der Lage und konnte den Fisch Keschern: eine prächtig gefärbte Herbstbarbe lag in den Tiefen des Keschers.

Es dauerte gar nicht lange, da hatte ich die nächste Barbe am Haken und konnte sie sicher keschern.



















Danach wurde es ruhig, hier und da nibbelte noch irgendetwas am Köder, aber es entwickelte sich kein richtiger Biss mehr. Ich packte zusammen und machte mich zufrieden auf den Heimweg.


Tight lines


----------



## Grobi112

Echt toll und bemerkenswert, was Ihr so Alles aus dem Wasser zieht. 
Ich habe jetzt bald meine erste Saison durch (Schein im März gemacht) und habe bis dato einen fingerlangen Flußbarsch erbeutet.
Meine liebe Frau, die mich bei fast jedem Blödsinn unterstützt hält die Angelei inzwischen für reine Zeit- und Geldverschwendung und langsam fange ich an, ähnlich zu denken.

Ich weiß das nicht jeder Angeltag ein Fangtag ist, aber so ganz ohne verwertbares Ergebnis ist das doch sehr frustrierend.
Wenn ich Forellen räuchern möchte, fahre ich in Holland (wohne Grenznähre) an einen Forellenteich, fange in zwei Stunden meine 10 Forellen und düse wieder heim. Aber das ist ja nicht das was ich mir eigentlich vorgestellt hatte.
Ich weiß nur langsam nicht, was ich falsch mache, oder mich so dämlich anstelle.
Gestern habe ich mir zum Beispiel einen Tag frei genommen, Wetter sollte ja schön werden. Ich war um 10:00 Uhr am Vereinsgewässer, einem überschaubaren künstlichen See. Tiefe ausgelotet und zwei Ruten fertig gemacht. Leichte Pose, sauber ausgebleit und mit passender monofiler Schnur.

Es gab Mais, 2 Mais, Made, 2 Maden, Madenbündel und Mais + Made. 
Alles ausprobiert was mir eingefallen ist. Habe nach einer Stunde auch mal den Platz gewechselt.
Gegen 14:00 Uhr waren bis dahin alle Maden ertrunken und  kein einziger Biss, nicht mal ein Zupfer obwohl hin und wieder ein Fisch zu sehen war.
Dann bin ich an einen toten Altarm der Rur (ohne "H") gefahren und habe da mein Glück versucht.
Aber genau das gleiche Spiel. 
Gegen 17:00 Uhr habe ich dann die Segel gestrichen und bin ziemlich frustriert nach hause gefahren.

War nicht völlig umsonst der Tag, ich habe vier Eisvögel gesehen, hatte ein paar ruhige Stunden am Wasser und in der Sonne warm es echt angenehm.
Aber das hätte ich auch genau so gut ohne Angelzubehör haben können.
Zum Abendessen gab es dann auch wieder nur Fischstäbchen, 

Fachbüchern, Youtube, Berichten hier im Forum nach... ich kann keine groben Fehler finden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen und ein Petri Heil allen Fängern.
Danke für die tollen Berichte und Bilder.



Mescalero schrieb:


> *Heute um 00:07*
> Und wo ist eigentlich @Professor Tinca



Um diese Zeit pennt er meistens.

Ich würde die kleinen Silberlinge von David auch für Rapfen halten.


----------



## Mescalero

Grobi112 

Einfach dranbleiben, solche Tage gibt es immer wieder mal. Ganz sicher ist es nicht so, dass du etwas grundsätzlich verkehrt machst - immerhin hat es am Forellenteich funktioniert und auch dort springen die Fische nicht von selbst in den Kescher.


----------



## rhinefisher

Silberlinge: Moderliesschen und Hasel fallen völlig raus, und ein Ükel ist sehr unwarscheinlich.
Für mich ganz klar Rapfen. Ist anhand von Bildern aber nicht leicht für mich.
Wenn man die Fische in der Hand hält, fühlen die sich ganz unterschiedlich an; Rapfen sind hart und stark... .


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Silberlinge: Moderliesschen und Hasel fallen völlig raus, und ein Ükel ist sehr unwarscheinlich.
> Für mich ganz klar Rapfen. Ist anhand von Bildern aber nicht leicht für mich.
> Wenn man die Fische in der Hand hält, fühlen die sich ganz unterschiedlich an; Rapfen sind hart und stark... .


Meine intuition war auch sofort Räpfchen bei fast allen Fischchen, bis auf den auf der Scale - insgesamt dürften das bestimmt 20 sehr ähnliche Silberlinge gewesen sein ... damit war ich mir auch sicher, bis ich dann meine Bilder gepostet hab und nochmal (zu?) genau draufgeschaut habe ...
Manchmal sollte man sich auch einfach vertrauen, immerhin angelt man ja schon ein paar Jährchen.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Niklas32

Petri Heil allen Fängern. Ich komme mit dem Lesen kaum nach. 

Heute durfte ich mich mal wieder an die blutigen Anfänge zurückerinnern. Ein letztes Mal sollte es an meinen, in diesem Jahr so lieb gewonnenen, Hafen gehen. Mit der OCC-Rute und ner leichten Picker wollte ich angreifen. 
Das zu Hause angerührte Futter war viel zu grob und klebte überhaupt nicht. Ich wollte ja unbedingt den Mais im Kühlschrank aufbrauchen und trotzdem nicht viel Futter anmachen. 
Am Wasser angekommen stellte ich fest, dass ich das Täschchen mit den rutenhaltern vergessen habe
Der Abhakmatte konnte ich allerdings einen Bankstick vom Kapfenangeln entlocken. 
Am Spot angekommen war der Wasserstand viel niedriger als erwartet. Zum Feedern hätte ich hier auf jeden fall zwei rutenhaltern benötigt. So packte ich nur die OCC aus. 





Mit einer kleinen Pose, die etwas überbleit war, machte ich nun die ufernahen Bereiche unsicher. Es fühlte sich alles wie in den Anfängen an. Rute viel zu schwer für die leichte Pose. Die Schnur war zu dick und das Futter schlecht angemischt. 
Neben einem vielleicht zufällig zu fangenden Barsch spekulierte ich auf Grundel und Ukelei. Alles Fische die mir für die OCC noch fehlten 

Nach einem Nanoplötz gab es dann auch relativ schnell einen hübschen Ükel. 






Nach einigen weiteren hing plötzlich die in kleiner Döbel am Haken. 






Ebenfalls ein erfreulicher Fang, der mir noch fehlte.  

Abschließend versuchte ich die Pose über ein Schilfbüschel zu lupfen, und knallte sie auf die Steine vor meinen Füßen 






Wieder zusammengesteckt hielt sie sogar noch einen weiteren Ükel stand.


----------



## Los 2

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt bald meine erste Saison durch (Schein im März gemacht) und habe bis dato einen fingerlangen Flußbarsch erbeutet.
> Meine liebe Frau, die mich bei fast jedem Blödsinn unterstützt hält die Angelei inzwischen für reine Zeit- und Geldverschwendung und langsam fange ich an, ähnlich zu denken.


Bleib dran es lohnt sich. Es ist das schönste Hobby der Welt und auch wenn kein Fisch beißt, warst du draußen in der Natur. Irgendwann kommt der dicke fang. Ich bin zum Beispiel zu doof einen Fisch beim Spinnangeln zu fangen, bekomme ich ganz selten hin, und versuche es trotzdem immer mal wieder. Wer aufgibt verliert.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri allen Fängern da habt ihr ja ganz schön was an den Haken bekommen.

Ich bin immer noch nicht so ganz fit aba was hilfts, Auto musste in die Vertragswerkstatt zum Kundendienst. Die Zeit nutze ich um mir Cham und den Regen etwas anzusehen. Das Wasser sieht zumindest sehr Barbenlastig aus.


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das Wasser sieht zumindest sehr Barbenlastig aus.



Würde ich auch sagen. Aber das Umfeld gefällt mir nicht so gut, da hast viele Zuschauer und das in heutigen Zeiten kann dir Ärger einbringen.

Wenn angeln, dann käme für mich nur das Nachtangeln in Betracht - ist für Barben eine gute Tageszeit!


Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Das wäre für mich eh zu weit zu fahren da bin ich mit meinen 5min Fußmarsch schon sehr verwöhnt.
Zuschauer kann ich bei mir ebenfalls eher nicht gebrauchen seit Corona haben sich die Menschen noch mehr verändert.

Das Bild entstand übrigens etwas Flußauf von der "Die Brücke" fals jemanden das etwas sagt.


----------



## daci7

Sooo liebe Ükelnauten,

Ich habe grade zwischen und in diversen Regenschauern mal wieder entspannt mit der Bolo ein paar Plötzchen verhaftet.
Diesmal am Altarm, direkt vor der Haustür.










Von Nano über Micro bis Mini war alles dabei, was das köderfischangelnde Herz begehrt.







Nich zwei solche Touren und der Vorrat reicht über den Winter! Die Bonusrute auf Schleie mit zwei Maiskörnen wurde vollkommen ignoriert. 
Funfact #bunteMaden - die Kleinies im Altarm wollten von den roten Biestern nichts wissen und haben die vollkommen ignoriert. Ich habe immer mal wieder eine dazu getan und jedes mal haben die Bisse rapide nachgelassen. 

Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Slappy

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Echt toll und bemerkenswert, was Ihr so Alles aus dem Wasser zieht.
> Ich habe jetzt bald meine erste Saison durch (Schein im März gemacht) und habe bis dato einen fingerlangen Flußbarsch erbeutet.
> Meine liebe Frau, die mich bei fast jedem Blödsinn unterstützt hält die Angelei inzwischen für reine Zeit- und Geldverschwendung und langsam fange ich an, ähnlich zu denken.
> 
> Ich weiß das nicht jeder Angeltag ein Fangtag ist, aber so ganz ohne verwertbares Ergebnis ist das doch sehr frustrierend.
> Wenn ich Forellen räuchern möchte, fahre ich in Holland (wohne Grenznähre) an einen Forellenteich, fange in zwei Stunden meine 10 Forellen und düse wieder heim. Aber das ist ja nicht das was ich mir eigentlich vorgestellt hatte.
> Ich weiß nur langsam nicht, was ich falsch mache, oder mich so dämlich anstelle.
> Gestern habe ich mir zum Beispiel einen Tag frei genommen, Wetter sollte ja schön werden. Ich war um 10:00 Uhr am Vereinsgewässer, einem überschaubaren künstlichen See. Tiefe ausgelotet und zwei Ruten fertig gemacht. Leichte Pose, sauber ausgebleit und mit passender monofiler Schnur.
> 
> Es gab Mais, 2 Mais, Made, 2 Maden, Madenbündel und Mais + Made.
> Alles ausprobiert was mir eingefallen ist. Habe nach einer Stunde auch mal den Platz gewechselt.
> Gegen 14:00 Uhr waren bis dahin alle Maden ertrunken und  kein einziger Biss, nicht mal ein Zupfer obwohl hin und wieder ein Fisch zu sehen war.
> Dann bin ich an einen toten Altarm der Rur (ohne "H") gefahren und habe da mein Glück versucht.
> Aber genau das gleiche Spiel.
> Gegen 17:00 Uhr habe ich dann die Segel gestrichen und bin ziemlich frustriert nach hause gefahren.
> 
> War nicht völlig umsonst der Tag, ich habe vier Eisvögel gesehen, hatte ein paar ruhige Stunden am Wasser und in der Sonne warm es echt angenehm.
> Aber das hätte ich auch genau so gut ohne Angelzubehör haben können.
> Zum Abendessen gab es dann auch wieder nur Fischstäbchen,
> 
> Fachbüchern, Youtube, Berichten hier im Forum nach... ich kann keine groben Fehler finden.


Hast du es mit Feedern versucht? 
Zumindest bei mir war und ist das immer erfolgversprechender als Posenangeln. Aber auch da kann es sehr zäh sein. 
Die Kollegen hier erinnern sich bestimmt auch noch an meine Anfangszeit (die noch gar nicht so lange her ist) 
Aber irgandwann findet man den Schlüssel und es fängt an besser zu werden. Große Fänge sind bei mir zwar immer noch die Ausnahme, aber das liegt auch an dem extrem schlechten Bestand meiner Gewässer.


----------



## Finke20

Petri zu den schönen und stattlichen Fischen, ich möchte auch mal eine Barbe fangen .



Slappy schrieb:


> , aber das liegt auch an dem extrem schlechten Bestand meiner Gewässer.



Aber sag mal Slappy bist Du nicht für den Besatz in deinem Verein zuständig .


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> ....aber das liegt auch an dem extrem schlechten Bestand meiner Gewässer.


----------



## geomas

Wunderschön, Deine Herbstfänge, lieber Dace - das Laub auf der Matte gefällt mir gut als „Beiwerk”.

Petri heil, Niklas32 - schön, daß es bei Dir trotz des niedrigen Pegels und der vergessenen Banksticks noch geklappt hat.
Ich sehe vorm Angeln übrigens immer online nach dem aktuellen Pegel an meinem Gewässer. 
Vielleicht wirst Du hier https://www.pegelonline.wsv.de/gast/pegelinformationen fündig.

Der Altarm sieht echt gut aus, lieber daci7 - interessant wieder einmal Deine Beobachungen in Bezug auf die roten Maden.

Grobi112 - hmmm, kennst Du einen routinierten Angler, an dessen Fersen Du Dich für ein paar Angelsession heften könntest?
Ansonsten einfach weiter probieren, beim Posenangeln die Tiefe variieren, öfters mal andere Köder versuchen. Irgendwann platzt der Knoten.


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin kurz am Fluß nebenan, leider wird es gegen 7 schon richtig düster. Naja, vorher habe ich es mit der Posenrute versucht, wieder mit den Cralusso Rocket Light Wagglern. Anfangs und zum Schluß hin biß es recht gut, da ging die Strömung halbwegs flott und in die richtige Richtung. In einer Phase, als das Wasser fast stand gab es nur hektische Nibbelbisse (es stellte sich heraus, daß eine Horde von Kleinstgüstern eine All-You-Can-Eat-Party mit meinem Sandwichtoast veranstaltete). An einer Stelle, die ich anfangs nicht beangelt und nur mit Mais und Pellets lose vorgefüttert hatte, wollte zum Schluß hin leider kein dicker Brassen oder stämmiger Aland beißen.

Vielleicht klappts das nächste Mal mit dem „großen Fang”.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappts das nächste Mal mit dem „großen Fang”.


mach Dir nichts draus, lieber Geo- jeder der kleinen Aluchips bringt Dich statistisch gesehen Näher zu ebendiesem grossen Fang. Also herzliches Petri! 
Und ebenfalls ein herzliches Petri an all die anderen Fänger: Es ist so schwer, den Überblick zu behalten, wer hier wann welchen herrlichen Fisch auf unsere Stammtischtheke legt, das man zwangsläufig immer jemanden vergisst und Petri-mässig nie all den tollen gerecht werden kann,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Slappy

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber sag mal Slappy bist Du nicht für den Besatz in deinem Verein zuständig .





Minimax schrieb:


>






Tja.... Als Neuling habe ich da nichts zu sagen. Und bei 90 Kochtopfanglern kann man kaum einen Bestand aufbauen leider.... Erst dieses Jahr hat der "Chef" mal wieder klar gemacht was er von Leuten hält die so angeln das die Fische fangen die nicht für die Küche geeignet sind. Und noch schlimmer seien die, die Küchenfische zurücksetzen und dann die selbe Montage erneut auswerfen!
​


----------



## glgl

Dace schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde, da ist ja mächtig was gefangen worden und es gibt wieder interessante Berichte mit tollen Fotos (das mit der Brücke im Nebel finde besonders gut von daci7)!
> 
> Ti-it mit seinen schönen Herbstbarben, Minimax findet langsam wieder zu seiner alten Form, Mescalero spezialisiert sich auf Karpfen, daci7 ballert dicke Alande und Brassen raus, Jason stippt mit der alten Shakespeare 12' (habe ich auch eine im Keller) Rotaugen und Co. und geomas arrangiert mit kreativen Fotos seinen Bericht - einfach klasse!
> 
> 
> 
> Einen Hasel sehe ich hier auch nicht, Kopf und Maulpartie passen einfach nicht - aus meiner Sicht.
> 
> 
> Ein bißchen kann ich auch etwas beitragen.
> 
> Ich war heute am Flüsschen. Das sonnige Wetter in Anbetracht des klaren Wassers schien mir nicht gerade als ideales Angelwetter. Aber gegen Nachmittag sollten ja Wolken aufziehen.
> 
> Und so war es auch. Als ich am Gewässer ankam, hatten sich ein paar Wolken vor die Sonne geschoben, das gefiel mir gut.
> 
> Als Gerät kam heute die Peter Stone Specimen 11' und meine geliebte BarbelfMastwer-Centrepin zum Einsatz.
> 
> Es dauerte gut eine Stunde, dann kam der erste Biss, der mir eine schöne Brasse bescherte. Kurze darauf folgte Brasse Nummer zwei.
> 
> Dann war erstmal etwas länger Pause bevor der nächste Biss kam. Der Fisch schwamm kurz nach dem Anschlag sehr schnell stromauf und ich hatte Mühe Kontakt zu bekommen. Langsam wurde ich Herr der Lage und konnte den Fisch Keschern: eine prächtig gefärbte Herbstbarbe lag in den Tiefen des Keschers.
> 
> Es dauerte gar nicht lange, da hatte ich die nächste Barbe am Haken und konnte sie sicher keschern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420893
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420894
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420895
> Anhang anzeigen 420896
> 
> 
> Danach wurde es ruhig, hier und da nibbelte noch irgendetwas am Köder, aber es entwickelte sich kein richtiger Biss mehr. Ich packte zusammen und machte mich zufrieden auf den Heimweg.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Tolle Fische, sehr schön die goldenen Brassen, Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Slappy schrieb:


> . Erst dieses Jahr hat der "Chef" mal wieder klar gemacht was er von Leuten hält die so angeln das die Fische fangen die nicht für die Küche geeignet sind. Und noch schlimmer seien die, die Küchenfische zurücksetzen und dann die selbe Montage erneut auswerfen!



Wer wählt denn so einen zum "Chef"?
Hat der noch nie etwas von großen Laichfischen gehört?
Wer solche Mitglieder im Verein hat, braucht ja keine Feinde von außerhalb mehr....


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Sag ich doch: Bläst der Wind aus Ost oder Nord, bleib vom Wasser fort - *kommt aus Süden oder Westen, beißt es am besten!*





Dace schrieb:


> Fänge bei
> Windrichtung Nord  < 1%​Windrichtung Nordost  ~ 1%​Windrichtung Ost < 1%​Windrichtung SO  ~ 4%​*Windrichtung SW  ~ 25%*​


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer wählt denn so einen zum "Chef"?


Vermutlich die 90%, auf die er in seinem Beitrag hingewiesen hat?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wo sind eigentlich von den angegebenen in Summe 31% die restlichen 69% ? 

Also mal geschätzt:  Wind aus W 50%


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer wählt denn so einen zum "Chef"?
> Hat der noch nie etwas von großen Laichfischen gehört?
> Wer solche Mitglieder im Verein hat, braucht ja keine Feinde von außerhalb mehr....


Tja..... 


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vermutlich die 90%, auf die er in seinem Beitrag hingewiesen hat?


So in etwa. 
Das Problem ist wie so oft, kleiner Verein wo niemand Verantwortung übernehmen will. Er ist jetzt seit glaube 10 Jahren oder 20 Jahren im Vorstand. Ist aber laut seiner eigenen Aussage die letzte Amtsperiode für ihn. Aber es will auch niemand weiter machen.... I h bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## Tricast

Dace : https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...orelle-see-angeln-teleskop/2172019632-230-473

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Dace

Minimax : Am letzten Mittwoch hatten wir SW bis W Strömung, leicht bedeckt am Nachmittag, da hat's geschnaggelt ... 

So ähnlich war es letzten Samstag. Der Blick in die WetterApp und BeißzeitenApp diktiert zurzeit meine Angelplanung 

Dazu eine Frage: Richtet bzw. nutzt irgendjemand  einen Beißzeitenkalender? Oder ist das Spökenkram?


Tricast : Danke für den Link. Hammerteil, sieht aber recht schwer und sperrig aus. Hat mich aber auf eine Idee gebracht, ob ich mit einem Kescherstiel und einem Gelenk vorne nicht so etwas hinbekomme. Davon habe ich noch etwas im Keller.


Tight ines


----------



## Hecht100+

Dace schrieb:


> Dazu eine Frage: Richtet bzw. nutzt irgendjemand einen Beißzeitenkalender? Oder ist das Spökenkram?


Spökenkram bestimmt nicht, ich würde dem von FF so mal 75 % geben. Ausserdem sind da ja auch noch schöne Bilder auf so einem Kalender drauf. Und ansonsten bei meinem Namensfisch, wenn der Standorttreue unter dem Busch steht, ist keine Beisszeit, ist er unterwegs, kann ich auch die Stellfischrute auspacken.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Dace schrieb:


> Der Blick in die WetterApp und BeißzeitenApp diktiert zurzeit meine Angelplanung


Kann man so machen.

Ich lasse mich aber von einer "falschen" Windrichtung oder Beißphase nicht vom Angeln abhalten, wenn ich die Zeit dafür habe.

Das hat bei mir höchstens  Einfluss auf die  Wahl des Gewässers oder der Stelle etc. ..

Muss bei mir  auch nicht zwangsläufig am Fangerfolg liegen ob ich am Ende des Angeltages zufrieden nach Hause fahre.

Wobei ich schon zugeben muss, dass ich ich nicht losfahren würde, wenn von vornherein feststünde, dass mit Sicherheit nichts beißt.

Da an den von mir beangelten Gewässern aber immer ne theoretische Fangchance besteht, gehe ich auch bei wenig aussichtsreichen Bedingungen los.

Manchmal bestätigen Ausnahmen ja auch die Regel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich aber von einer "falschen" Windrichtung oder Beißphase nicht vom Angeln abhalten, wenn ich die Zeit dafür habe.
> 
> Das hat bei mir höchstens Einfluss auf die Wahl des Gewässers oder der Stelle etc. ..



So mache ich das auch.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich nutze so etwas nicht, das hat aber organisatorische Gründe: geangelt wird dann, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. Ohne Rücksicht auf Wind, Mond und Wetter. 

Ganz bestimmt haben all diese Faktoren Einfluss auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Erfolges, das glaube ich schon.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> das glaube ich schon.


Ich auch.



Mescalero schrieb:


> geangelt wird dann, wenn es die Zeit zulässt.



So wie Du machen es wohl die meisten Angler.

Vielleicht haben wir Dace aber auch falsch verstanden  ????


----------



## daci7

Jaaaaaa ... aber!
Ich selbst muss jede freie Minute nutzen um ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich kenne aber einige (richtig gute) Angler,a die legen ihren kompletten Jahresurlaub nach Mondphasen und Schonzeiten 
Ich lass mich da manchmal anstecken und schneide mir noch ne Ecke mehr aus den Rippen wenn, wie mein Kumpel sagt, Bigfish-time ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> die legen ihren kompletten Jahresurlaub nach Mondphasen



Auf sowas geb ich nix.
Big Fish time ist dann wenn ich mit Angelzeuch am Wasser auftauche.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> geangelt wird dann, wenn es die Zeit zulässt.



Als die Arbeit und die Familie mit Kind und Kegel meinen Alttag bestimmt hat, war es bei mir ganz genauso, da blieb wenig wenig Spielraum.

Jetzt, wo ich Rentner bin und die Enkel groß sind, da bleibt mehr Zeit, das Angeln individuell zu planen. Und da habe ich in letzter Zeit mal in die Fangberichte geschaut, wie denn die Wetterlage bei guten Angeltagen war . Wenn es nun möglich ist, versuche dann bei vermeintlichen guten Wetteraussichten für das Angeln ans Wasser zu fahren. Für die Monate Juni, August und September dieses Jahr habe ich dann meine Fänge im Einklang mit den Wetterdaten auf den Beißzeitenkalender gelegt. Das Ergebnis hat mich verblüfft, ich hatte wenige "Blank-Sessions", es gab meistens Fisch, das Ergebnis war durchaus positiv.

Nun, eine Sommer-Saison ist nicht viel, aber ich werde dran bleiben. Man kann viel spekulieren, Fanggarantie gibt es immer noch nicht, aber ich glaube, dass man schon mehr Effiziens in seine Angeltage bekommt. 

Andere experimentieren mit Ködern, Anfutter und diversen Gerätschaften und was weiß ich, andere gehen einfach Angeln, ich guck in die WetterApp und auf den Beißzeitenkalender. Jedem nach seinem Gusto.


Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace 
Solche Helferlein nutze ich für gewöhnlich nicht da reicht ein Blick aus dem Fenster und ich seh was der Fluss und das Wetter macht.
Bis  vor einem  Jahr habe ich jedoch noch die Regenradar App genutzt die war dann so unpräzise das ichs gelassen hab seitdem geht alles ohne und zur Not hilft ein Feldstecher um mehr am Fluss zu sehen.

Angeltechnisch bi ich immernoch außer Gefecht da greife ich nächste Woche erst wider an. Zumindest liegt das letzte Teil der Perfektion beim Klarlack trocknen und die Black Star Carp ist trocken, heute habe ich mich zudem mit neuen 15er Kugeln versorgt mal sehen was die Karpfen oder Brachen dazu sagen.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

#Bunte Maden

Bestellung ist natürlich noch nicht da, jetzt wollte ich nochmal auf der Seite gucken:







Da war die Werbung durch den F&F Artikel wohl zuviel für deren Kapazitäten. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> mach Dir nichts draus, lieber Geo- jeder der kleinen Aluchips bringt Dich statistisch gesehen Näher zu ebendiesem grossen Fang. Also herzliches Petri!
> ...
> Hg
> Minimax



Daran habe ich heute gedacht - ich saß happy und zufrieden mit der Stippe am Fluß und habe mich an Plötz von an die 25cm erfreut. Die ziehen die weiche Vboni-Whip schon ziemlich krumm. Tja, und als ich mich so freute, tauchte die Pose schon wieder ab. Der wegen des Widerstandes vermutete mittelgroße Aland entpuppte sich als kräftiger Plötz:





36cm und ziemlich blitzeblank - die meisten besseren Rotaugen hier sind doch „recht fertig” nach dem harten Leben an der Küste

Es gab noch ein oder zwei Plötz von etwa 30cm und sehr viele darunter. Der hier hatte eine exotisch geformte Seitenlinie:





..der sah sonst aber nicht „verwachsen” aus.

Ich habe meist mit der 4,50m-Whip und 2,5gr-Pose (Exner Saci) gefischt, es aber auch ne Weile mit der Floatrute und Cralusso-Wagglern versucht.





Exner Saci in 2,5gr und Cralusso Rocket Light in 2,5+1gr, hier mit einer gelben „Flötenantenne” ausgerüstet.





Später habe ich es mit einer 6gr-Rocket (unten) probiert, ging auch prima. Ausbleien tue ich diese Waggler so, daß vom oberen bunten „Stielende” noch ein paar Millimeter aus dem Wasser schauen und die Antenne mit buntem Aufsatz dann deutlich drüber zu sehen ist. Macht sich in der Praxis gut und scheint sensibel genug zu sein.

Abends war ich noch ganz kurz los mit der wabbeligen „Ginner”-Whip, mit der gab es eine bunte Mischung aus Rotfedern und -augen plus einer Güster.


----------



## Dace

Wunderbarer Bericht, anschauliche Bilder lieber geomas !  

36er Plötzen sind in der Regel schon gut 1 Pfund schwer - Petri zu deinem erfolgreichen Plötzenfang! 

Da hattest du ja einen erfolgreichen Angeltag mit feinem Stippgerät. 


Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Georg geomas zu den kapitalen Rotaugen. Faszinierend diese Seitenlinie. Auch allen anderen ein herzliches Petri Heil! 

Bei mir ist es ebenfalls so, dass ich ans Wasser geh, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. So nutze ich aktuell jede freie Minute, da es nach der Zeitumstellung für mich eher schwierig werden wird.
Was Mond und Wetter betrifft, so denke ich schon, dass es Auswirkungen hat. In "Der Angelsport" von Alfred Esch aus dem Jahr 1959 steht sehr viel dazu. Alfred Esch und seine Kameraden analysierten und experimentierten enorm viel. Sehr interessant.

Ich war gestern und heute am Wasser.
Gestern mit der Balzer Magna Silver Universal in Kombination mit einer DAM Quick 1202 und 0,25er Maxima Chameleon. Haken ein älterer Goldhaken Cormoran Carbon CGS 71-9100G. Köder war Käsewurst.
Es waren wieder Gartenfänge. Wobei ich zwei verschiedene Plätze befischte.








Heute war ich dann mit der North Western Long Range Feeder unterwegs. Köder Käse und Käsewurst.
Einmal in Omas Garten und ein Döbel biss paar Meter flussaufwärts.



















Gruß und schönes und fischreiches Wochenende!
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Daran habe ich heute gedacht - ich saß happy und zufrieden mit der Stippe am Fluß und habe mich an Plötz von an die 25cm erfreut. Die ziehen die weiche Vboni-Whip schon ziemlich krumm. Tja, und als ich mich so freute, tauchte die Pose schon wieder ab. Der wegen des Widerstandes vermutete mittelgroße Aland entpuppte sich als kräftiger Plötz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36cm und ziemlich blitzeblank - die meisten besseren Rotaugen hier sind doch „recht fertig” nach dem harten Leben an der Küste
> 
> Es gab noch ein oder zwei Plötz von etwa 30cm und sehr viele darunter. Der hier hatte eine exotisch geformte Seitenlinie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..der sah sonst aber nicht „verwachsen” aus.
> 
> Ich habe meist mit der 4,50m-Whip und 2,5gr-Pose (Exner Saci) gefischt, es aber auch ne Weile mit der Floatrute und Cralusso-Wagglern versucht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exner Saci in 2,5gr und Cralusso Rocket Light in 2,5+1gr, hier mit einer gelben „Flötenantenne” ausgerüstet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Später habe ich es mit einer 6gr-Rocket (unten) probiert, ging auch prima. Ausbleien tue ich diese Waggler so, daß vom oberen bunten „Stielende” noch ein paar Millimeter aus dem Wasser schauen und die Antenne mit buntem Aufsatz dann deutlich drüber zu sehen ist. Macht sich in der Praxis gut und scheint sensibel genug zu sein.
> 
> Abends war ich noch ganz kurz los mit der wabbeligen „Ginner”-Whip, mit der gab es eine bunte Mischung aus Rotfedern und -augen plus einer Güster.


Petri, Geo! Schöne, charaktervolle Rotaugen zeigst Du uns, und vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht  

Mir hat der West- bzw. Südwind leider kein Glück gebracht. Ich habe mich erneut der Erkundung der unbekannten Abschnitte des Langstreckenflüsschens, ein Wehr oberhalb der Stelle von neulich gewidmet, und dabei viel Strecke gemacht.




Das Flüsschen zieht sich endlos durch einsame Äcker und Wiesen, auf einer Seite sehr bequem zu bewandern und zu beangeln (ähnlich dem Profriver). Auf der anderen gesäumt von einer dichten Baumreihe, mit Ästen die weit übers Wasser ragen und es beschatten, so das die Einsamkeit der Wiesen und das dunkle Wasser eine irgendwie geheimnisvolle, fast düstere Atmosphäre bewirken. 
Neben diesen durchgehenden Unterständen durch die Zweige gibt es gelegentliche Kurven, die ein wenig Abwechslung in das Grundrelief (es mag durchschnittlich 60-90cm tief sein)  bringen- und eigentlich ist es voller interessanter Verheissungsvoller Stellen und Abschnitte, man muss einfach weitergehen und die nächste Stelle ausprobieren:





Aber, ich konnte das Geheimnis nicht lösen. Kaum mal ein Gezuppel am Tulip, und ich habe ganz kleine Brötchen gebacken und immer auch mit treibender Pose und Made am 14er Haken die Gegenprobe gemacht- niemand hat geantwortet. So läufts manchmal wenn man neue Strecken erkundet, vielleicht hab ich auch nicht hart genug geangelt.

An einer Stelle kam mich ein Haribo-grosser Frosch besuchen, ich war dankbar für etwas Gesellschaft in der weiten Stille:




Wir haben uns angesehen, auf den dunklen, murmelnden Spiegel des Wasser geschaut und uns zugenickt. So ähnlich wie der Stereoanlagenbartmann und sein Hund in der Postbankreklame. Der Frosch und ich, wir sind jetzt Kumpels.
So kanns gehen am fremden Gewässer.

Ich bin dann noch etwas erschöpft zu der guten Stelle von neulich gefahren, da wo die Weide so schön überhängt, und offenbar hat sich dort die Kunde vom Tulip herumgesprochen, und ich durfte zum Trost noch einen strammen 50er zum Sundowner einladen: a Bisserl was geht halt immer. 





Tja, so wars in den wilden Wiesen,
Herzlich 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil Georg geomas zu den kapitalen Rotaugen. Faszinierend diese Seitenlinie. Auch allen anderen ein herzliches Petri Heil!
> 
> Bei mir ist es ebenfalls so, dass ich ans Wasser geh, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. So nutze ich aktuell jede freie Minute, da es nach der Zeitumstellung für mich eher schwierig werden wird.
> Was Mond und Wetter betrifft, so denke ich schon, dass es Auswirkungen hat. In "Der Angelsport" von Alfred Esch aus dem Jahr 1959 steht sehr viel dazu. Alfred Esch und seine Kameraden analysierten und experimentierten enorm viel. Sehr interessant.
> 
> Ich war gestern und heute am Wasser.
> Gestern mit der Balzer Magna Silver Universal in Kombination mit einer DAM Quick 1202 und 0,25er Maxima Chameleon. Haken ein älterer Goldhaken Cormoran Carbon CGS 71-9100G. Köder war Käsewurst.
> Es waren wieder Gartenfänge. Wobei ich zwei verschiedene Plätze befischte.
> Anhang anzeigen 421088
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421089
> 
> Heute war ich dann mit der North Western Long Range Feeder unterwegs. Köder Käse und Käsewurst.
> Einmal in Omas Garten und ein Döbel biss paar Meter flussaufwärts.
> Anhang anzeigen 421091
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421092
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421093
> Anhang anzeigen 421094
> Anhang anzeigen 421095
> 
> 
> Gruß und schönes und fischreiches Wochenende!
> Ti-it


Oohh! Petri Heil zu den wunderbaren Barben und Dickdöbeln, lieber Ti-it! Eine traumhafte Stecke im doppelten Sinne!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ohhh, da hast Du in den Gärten ja schon wieder reiche Ernte einfahren können - Petri zu den Barben und Döbeln, lieber Ti-it !

Danke für die wunderschönen Bilder vom Langstreckenflüßchen und Petri zum etwas grimmig dreinschauenden Chub, lieber Minimax !

Danke für die netten Worte allerseits und generell. Der beste Plötz heute hatte sicher mehr als ein deutsches Pfund auf den Gräten.

Einen interessanten Artikel zu dem Thema „Plötz-Gewicht” gibts hier zu lesen:





						Roach Length/Weight Curve - A New Record is out There, Somewhere...
					

In the last post I made a video of a roach trip to a local stream where a fish was banked, that on capture and before weighing, I really t...




					idlersquest.blogspot.com
				



Leider scheint der Autor nicht mehr aktiv zu sein, seine Seiten beinhalten teilweise „Goldstaub”.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Haha....Mini  dein Döbel hat genau so'n Gesicht wie meine Mathe-Lehrerin damals. Und ich dachte die Oberlippe hätte sie exclusiv.

Ansonsten habt ihr ja wieder wunderschöne Fische gefangen.
Petri Heil in alle Himmelsrichtungen.


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha....Mini  dein Döbel hat genau so'n Gesicht wie meine Mathe-Lehrerin damals. Und ich dachte die Oberlippe hätte sie exclusiv.
> 
> Ansonsen habt ihr ja wieder wunderschöne Fische gefangen.
> Petri Heil in alle Himmelsrichtungen.


Ahhh ... hab ich garnicht gesehen, geiler Fisch!!
"Ahhh ... Frühftückffleiff! Mit Curry! Daf laff if mir jetf fmecken!"


----------



## rhinefisher

Ti-it schrieb:


> Es waren wieder Gartenfänge. Wobei ich zwei verschiedene Plätze befischte.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dir das alles noch glauben mag....
Das erinnert mich zu sehr an den MiniMaxschen Stuntdöbel....
Du entnimmst die doch aus einem großen Hälterbecken...
Iss doch nicht normal mit diesen Hammer Tieren - ein Fisch schöner als der Andere...

Allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri!
Auch ihr beeindruckt mich fast Täglich - vielen Dank dafür...


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri zu den schönen Fischen und danke für die Gewässer Vorstellung Minimax

geomas 
36er Rotaugen sind schon schöne Fische solche muss man auch erstmal unter dem vielen kleinen fangen.

Ti-it 
Wider wunderschöne Barben, könntest du bitte was zu den Längen sagen ich hab da zum Kescherkopf keinen richtigen Vergleich. Ich Tippe mal so um die 60+ was rum.

Ja werte Ükelkollegen der Kaffee schmeckt wider es geht also wider aufwärts, jetzt gibt's erstmal ein richtiges Frühstück mit Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Jahresabschnitt.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Fischen und danke für die Gewässer Vorstellung Minimax
> 
> geomas
> 36er Rotaugen sind schon schöne Fische solche muss man auch erstmal unter dem vielen kleinen fangen.
> 
> Ti-it
> Wider wunderschöne Barben, könntest du bitte was zu den Längen sagen ich hab da zum Kescherkopf keinen richtigen Vergleich. Ich Tippe mal so um die 60+ was rum.
> 
> Ja werte Ükelkollegen der Kaffee schmeckt wider es geht also wider aufwärts, jetzt gibt's erstmal ein richtiges Frühstück mit Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Jahresabschnitt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421116


Gut das es Dir wieder besser geht, dawurzelsepp . Ja, man merkt am Wasser das sich langsam wieder was ändert. Aber eher merk ichs an mir selbst: Ist die Sonne weg, wirds sehr frisch an den Händen, und schon benötige ich die langen Unausprechlichen und die warmen Stiefel.
Aber noch sind schöne Tage- ich zumindest will die noch Nutzen bevor der Winterdöbel wieder die Tulipsonne verschlingt. 

#Lippendöbel: Hahaha, stimmt Jungs, der Fisch sieht recht langlippig-indigniert aus, ist mir beim Handling garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil lieber Minimax zum Döbel. Dein neues Gewässer sieht herrlich aus. Da hören wir sicher noch einiges von dir.

Schön, dass es wieder aufwärts geht bei dir dawurzelsepp !


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wider wunderschöne Barben, könntest du bitte was zu den Längen sagen ich hab da zum Kescherkopf keinen richtigen Vergleich. Ich Tippe mal so um die 60+ was rum.


Die haben alle immer zwischen 60cm und 70cm. Selten kleiner im Bereich von 40cm bis 60 cm. Und Exoten sind dann unter 40 und über 70.
Ich denke sie werden hier einfach nicht größer aufgrund der Verhältnisse (Nahrungsangebot etc.). Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung im Specimen Hunting Bereich aber nichtsdestotrotz denke ich, hätte sich da auf die Jahre ja doch vllt mal ein größeres Exemplar verirrt.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dir das alles noch glauben mag....
> Das erinnert mich zu sehr an den MiniMaxschen Stuntdöbel....
> Du entnimmst die doch aus einem großen Hälterbecken...
> Iss doch nicht normal mit diesen Hammer Tieren - ein Fisch schöner als der Andere...


Ja meist glaube ich es selbst kaum.  Der Bestand an Döbeln und Barben ist gut (hoffentlich auch noch dann, wenn meine Neffen mal soweit sind). 90 Prozent der Kollegen geht auf Räuber. Das spielt mir in die Karten. Die Gärten natürlich auch(Gegenüber sind die Ufer verwachsen).

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ja werte Ükelkollegen der Kaffee schmeckt wider es geht also wider aufwärts, jetzt gibt's erstmal ein richtiges Frühstück mit Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Jahresabschnitt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421116


Ich drück' dir den Daumen, Josef, dass du wieder richtig fitt wirst! 
Ein milder wechselhafter Herbst mit kleinen Wetterreizen und schönen fangbaren Fischen scheint ideal dafür.


----------



## Minimax

Füüüsch in Brranndenburg!
Und endlich mal wieder getrottet. Erste Drift des Tages nach 10min loosefeed


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil Mini. 

Das muss ich auch mal wieder machen.
Wenn Rusty( rustaweli ) sich endlich mal in der Döbel Challenge melden würde, wüsste ich auch was noch gefragt ist.


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Füüüsch in Brranndenburg!
> Und endlich mal wieder getrottet. Erste Drift des Tages nach 10min loosefeed



Petri zum wunderbaren Döbel Minimax ! 

Und dann mit nur einer Kurbel an der Centrepin ...

Von welcher Firma ist denn der Pacemaker? Ideale Pose zum Trotten, sieht man gut bei Wellengang und weiter entfernt. 

Schöne Gerätezusammenstellung! 


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Petri zum wunderbaren Döbel Minimax !
> 
> Und dann mit nur einer Kurbel an der Centrepin ...
> 
> Von welcher Firma ist denn der Pacemaker? Ideale Pose zum Trotten, sieht man gut bei Wellengang und weiter entfernt.
> 
> Schöne Gerätezusammenstellung!
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Dankeschön!
Die Kurbel ist mir vor Jahren im Gewinde abgebrochen - ich hab ein genau ausgewogenenes Gegengewicht auf die Fassung gesetzt damit sie wieder rund läuft.

Der Pacemaker (stimmt!) stammt aus der kleinen aber feinen Tackleschmiede Minimax Inc. und wird dort als 'Balsa' vermarktet.  Sie ergänzen meine Avons als leichtere Lösung.


----------



## silverfish

Petri Heil zum Dickkopf Minimax !


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Pacemaker (stimmt!) stammt aus der kleinen aber feinen Tackleschmiede Minimax Inc. und wird dort als 'Balsa' vermarktet.  Sie ergänzen meine Avons als leichtere Lösung.



Bestell dem Geschäftsführer der Tackleschmiede mal schöne Grüße, feine Posenarbeit die da produziert wird, bin begeistert! 


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Udelehi! Ich bin von Glück begünstigt


----------



## Mescalero

Herrliche Färbung, Petri zum Gobio und selbstverständlich auch zu den Döbeln!


----------



## Minimax




----------



## Professor Tinca

Das ist super. Ne Äsche würde ich auch gern angeln.


----------



## Slappy

Wow. Der Ükel rennt einfach ohne Pause   

Petri in alle Himmelsrichtungen. 
Bei mir wird es langsam besser. Dieses Jahr soll es auch noch einen Karpfen und Schleienbesatz geben.... Natürlich wieder gemischt in alle Teiche und in Küchengröße.... 

Wow Minimax ,wo bist du denn unterwegs das du uns so prächtige Schönheiten zeigen kannst?


----------



## Slappy

Mal etwas off-topic. 
Ist das Fett und wenigstens eines der Öle für Rollen geeignet? Möchte gerne mal versuchen meine Rollen etwas geschmeidiger zu bekommen. Die ein oder andere hat doch schon recht viel Dreck und Co abbekommen 

Wo kommt eher Fett und wo Öl hin bei so einer Rolle?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rücklaufsperre und Kugellager kannste ölen. Das Getriebe braucht unbedingt Fett.
Schnurlaufröllchen und Kugellager können aber auch weiches Fett vertragen.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Wow Minimax ,wo bist du denn unterwegs das du uns so prächtige Schönheiten zeigen kannst?


Dankeschön!
Ich bin noch ganz geplättet und glücklich das ich meiner Artenliste eine Fahnenträgerin zufügen durfte.
Jetzt kann ichs ja zugeben: Das war schon ein bisschen kalkuliert:
Daher auch meine auffälligen und weiträumigen Suchbewegungen  in den letzten Wochen in immer weiter flussaufwärts gelegene Abschnitte des Langstreckenflüsschens, für die ich mich all die Jahre ja nicht interessiert hatte.
Daher auch mein verdächtiger Einsatz von Maden und Würmchen neben Tulip, und daher auch die Rückkehr zu treibenden Posenmontagen.

Ich war im Stillen ein bisschen der Fettflossensippschaft auf der Spur.

Zum Hintergrund: In seinen Oberen Abschnitten nimmt das Langstreckenflüsschen den Charakter eines Salmonidengewässers an, weite Teile sind dort auch Fly-only Bereiche. Dort ist Rotpunktland, und nur eines von zwei Gewässern in Brandenburg mit Aeschenbeständen. Es gibt eine Zone zwischen diesen Abschnitten und dem Johnnyland, die frei befischbar ist, und wo es gute Chancen auf Rotpunktler gibt. Reell auf Aeschen zu hoffen, wäre aber hierzulande so als würde man in den Johnnyabschnitten mit Barben rechnen.

Jedenfalls: Morgen beginnt die Bachforellenschonzeit, also bin ich heute all in gegangen und bin nach dem Trottingdöbel von heute Mittag so hoch wie möglich gebraust, in einen Abschnitt, der einige Kilometer unterhalb der Flyonly Zone liegt, aber oberhalb keine Querbauwerke mehr aufweist.

Das plätschernde klare Wasser, die Krautbetten und die Gründlingspopulation waren ein eürster Hinweis, und Ringe und typische Platscher steigender Forellen zeigten mir das ich am richtigen Platz war. Und so konnte ich dann einige kleine Rotpunktdöbel verhaften, eine maßige für die Missus war auch dabei. Ich war schon überglücklich und sprachlos über den gelungenen Plan (wobei, wenn man den Rotpunktdöbeln mit Ükelmethoden zu Leibe rückt zeigt sich, daß Salmoniden _thcin rhes elleh_ sind, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine..) aber auf eine echte, leibhafte Brandenburger Aesche hätte ich nie, nie zu hoffen gewagt, zumindest nicht beim ersten Versuch.
Es bleibt bei der alten Weisheit: Gründlinge bringen Glück (mir zumindest, die Missusforelle hatte einen halbverdauten Gründling intus, und die hatte heute garantiert kein Glück)
Herzlich,
Euer immer noch ungläubiger

Miniglücklich


----------



## geomas

Herzliches Petri, lieber Minimax , zur schnieken Fahnenträgerin. Ich kann die Briten noch immer nicht verstehen, warum die Äsche den Coarse-Fischarten zugeschlagen wurde. Danke für das Teilen Deiner Gedanken und der Taktik und Glückwunsch zum Gründling (und zum stämmigen Döbel).



In genau dem Bereich des Flusses, den ich aktuell beangele, wurde gestern übrigens ein Dorsch gefangen - beim Dropshotten auf Flußbarsch. 
Wohl ein eher kleines Tier, ich fands aber ganz witzig - denn gegenüber, zu meinen Füßen, tummelten sich Plötz, Rotfedern, Güstern und Brassen.


----------



## geomas

Tja, einen Dorsch habe ich heute leider nicht erwischt mit der superbilligen China-Stippe, aber es war dennoch eine schöne Angelei.





Die Montage hatte ich gestern Abend am Fluß zusammengeknüppert, die machte sich ganz gut. Auch die Pose mit Hohlantenne (Carp 1 in 2gr von Exner).
Posen mit nicht tragenden Antennen sind mir an den Stippen nix. Die sind wohl eher was fürs überakkurate Angeln mit der Kopfrute. Naja, die ziemlich wabbelige Rute, auf deren kürzere Schwester mich einst Andal aufmerksam machte, ließ sich gut fischen.

Angeboten habe ich anfangs Mais, eine Stelle zudem vorgefüttert mit einem Pelletmix. Während des Angelns immer wieder wenige Maiskörner sowie dann und wann in der Hand zusammengepreßtes LiquiBread gefüttert. Es biß wieder ziemlich gut, viele Plötz von Mini bis an die 30cm, wobei die nicht nennenswerten Exemplare überwogen. Später habe ich es noch mit Breadpunch versucht, dies brachte mir weitere Plötz und einen Brassen von knapp 40cm. Zum Schluß hin traten einige Tankstellen-Dendros ihr finales Abenteuer an. 2 Teile eines besonders dünnen und quirligen Wurms animierten einen Brassen zum Zupacken, kurz vor dem Zusammenpacken gab es einen letzten Blei auf einen dicken Dendrokopf garniert mit einer Maiskornhälfte.

Das Stippen fetzt schon, eigentlich habe ich auch Lust, mal wieder zu lädschern, aber aktuell ist hier wohl die Posenangelei als Methode King.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri, lieber Minimax , zur schnieken Fahnenträgerin. Ich kann die Briten noch immer nicht verstehen, warum die Äsche den Coarse-Fischarten zugeschlagen wurde. Danke für das Teilen Deiner Gedanken und der Taktik und Glückwunsch zum Gründling (und zum stämmigen Döbel).
> 
> 
> 
> In genau dem Bereich des Flusses, den ich aktuell beangele, wurde gestern übrigens ein Dorsch gefangen - beim Dropshotten auf Flußbarsch.
> Wohl ein eher kleines Tier, ich fands aber ganz witzig - denn gegenüber, zu meinen Füßen, tummelten sich Plötz, Rotfedern, Güstern und Brassen.


Hmm, hmm, an dem Drop-Dorsch sieht man mal wieder wie spannend Grenzregionen und fuzzy borders sind.

Ich finds übrigens richtig, die Aesche (Ae!!!) zu den Coarse Fischen zu rechnen, biologisch zwar Quatsch, Verhaltensmässig aber passend (Schwarmfisch, Kleintierfresser, Weissfisch-Jahresrythmus etc...). Aber davon abgesehen:

Die unglückselige und künstliche Dichki Dycho Dichotimie zwischen Game und Coarse Fish ist, glaube ich, heute nur noch von historischem Interesse.
Denn sie ist vor allem auch niederträchtig und schlimm, denn eigentlich sollte sie nicht Fischarten in 'niedrig' und 'edel' trennen, _sondern die Menschen, die nach ihnen angeln_ (durften).


----------



## geomas

^ danke für die historische Einordnung. Die Trennung der Angelnden hatte ich nie so auf dem Schirm. 

Ich selbst fühle mich als kleiner Grobi bei den Coarse-Anglern ganz wohl und hege keinerlei Ambitionen, meinen Stand zu ändern.
Aber dazu müßte ich wohl auch ne Revolution starten und da fehlt mir aktuell nicht der Wille, aber die Muße zu.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil lieber Minimax da hast du sehr schöne Fische auf die Schuppen legen können, vorallem die edle Fahnenträgerin 
aber auch alle anderen Petri Heil 

Nachdem ja heute ein Päckchen eingetrudelt war mußte ich das gute Stück auch gleich ausführen






So sah es heute Nachmittag bei mir am Flüßchen aus allerbestes Herbst... äh Angelwetter, das nenn ich mal goldener Oktober

Blick direkt über den Steg auf See (links) und Flüßchen (rechts) und die Angeln bereit






Der Blick Flußauf






Und der See






Die Ruten im Überblick, die beiden Cormoran Blackstar Pro mit den Shimanos
und die Silstar DIA FLEX Match 420 noch mit der DAM CD 125, daneben die DAM CD G 330 (noch ohne Schnur)
ja ein wenig größer ist das gute Stück schon aber das muß ja probiert werden






Nochmal der direkte Vergleich






Leider war die Ruhe am Wasser nur kurz, der Bauer meinte es wäre Zeit die Wiese zu mähen...  






Ein paar Körner für die Karpfen






Und die Maden für die Rotaugen, Brassen und Co. Vorfach von DAM 70cm 10er Haken und drei Maden






Der erste "Biss" war ein Hänger der sich zaghaft löste






Ich bin ehrlich es lief Zäh, sehr Zäh man war ich froh, entschneidert zwar unüklig aber entschneidert






danach bissen noch ein paar kleine Rotaugen aber nichts besonderes, hier nochmal die neue Kombo mit der Exxner (meine neue Lieblingspose)






Eine halbe Stunde vorm zusammenpacken kamen sie dann doch noch, 5 Stück konnte ich auf die Schuppen legen, wieder das Durchschnitts Maß 50cm






Alles in allem macht die neue gebrauchte eine gute Figur, eine Wartung steht noch aus aber da fehlen noch Teile dann wird sie noch ein wenig besser laufen.

Wie gesagt es lief wirklich bescheiden bis auf die letzte halbe Stunde, wenn sich morgen ein Zeitfenster öffnet werde ich doch noch zum anderen Ufer des Sees rudern und es dort nochmal probieren, ein paar Brassen buckelten dort und auch Karpfen waren zu sehen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

^ ein sehr schöner Bericht von einem sehr interessanten Gewässer - Petri zu Deinen Fängen, Astacus74 !
Die ältere Quick Heckbremsreihe-Reihe gefällt mir ganz gut, für die feine/mittelfeine Angelei sind diese Rollen meines Erachtens super geeignet.


----------



## Astacus74

geomas schrieb:


> Die ältere Quick Heckbremsreihe-Reihe gefällt mir ganz gut, für die feine/mittelfeine Angelei sind diese Rollen meines Erachtens super geeignet.



Aber sowas von und die einfachen Modelle CD oder CDI lassen sich auch recht einfach aufwerten (Gleitlager gegen Kugellager tauschen).
Das kleinste Modell (125 und 225) past meines erachtens am besten für die feine Matchangelei, die größeren Modelle (130,230 und 330) für die normale Posen und leichte Grundangelei.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy

Trommelwirbel 





Ich bin mal wieder am Wasser!!!


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Trommelwirbel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin mal wieder am Wasser!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421286


Viel Glück und zieh was raus. 
Petri Heil an alle die erfolgreich am Wasser waren oder noch wollen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Trommelwirbel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin mal wieder am Wasser!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421286


Auf geht's, viel Erfolg! Nochmal herzliches Petri den Fänger des gestrigen Tages und danke Astacus74 für den toll bebilderten Gewässer-Rollen-und Brassen Report


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ja auch super Wetter heute.
Viel Erfolg Slappy.
Hier beißen schonmal die Döbel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Musste wegen dem starken Wind die Stelle wechseln.
Bärsche und Plötzen gibt's nun.


----------



## Slappy

So..... 
Um 14:30 war Feierabend. Familie wollte noch mal aufn Rummel..... (hat sich nicht gelohnt) 
Heute habe ich zum ersten mal mit Boilie geangelt. Es gab auch ein wenig Bewegung an der Rute aber kein richtiger Biss. An der zweiten Rute, welche mit Dendro-Made, Dendro-Mais, Made-Mais etc. angeboten wurde, haben mir die kleinen immer nur die Köder vom Haken gerupft. Aber hängen blieb keiner. 
Erst kurz vor Schluß erbamte sich ein RBD an der Pose mich vorm Singen zu bewahren. Aber selbst dieser Kollege Biss so vorsichtig das der Haken gerade so saß. Ich dachte die können nur schlucken bis ganz hinten.... 

Aber es war ein sehr schöner Moment am Wasser. Ich saß im Shirt in der Sonne und es war so angenehm. Morgen und wahrscheinlich sogar übermorgen geht es erneut ans Wasser. Jeweils für 2-4 Stunden in etwa. 
Einmal wird es aber wieder in Steinbruch gehen und schauen was die Punker so treiben.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 421171


Dickes Petri zur seltenen Äsche und eine hübsche Ambidex hatte das Glück sie an Land zu ziehen. 

Ti-it wohnst du in der Nähe vom Zwergenland? Dann könntest du mich ja mal an dein Traumgewässer führen. Petri zu der sagenhaften Strecke. 

geomas Deine Rotaugen sind enorm. Die Größe habe ich an den Teichen noch nicht erreicht. Die werden da nicht so groß wegen den bösen Hechten. 

Allen anderen Erfolgreichen ebenfalls ein Herzliches Petri Heil und einen guten Start in die neue Woche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde und Petri Heil an alle Fänger

ich war heute auch noch los leider nur kurz (knapp 3 Stunden) so wie ich mir gestern vorgenommen habe ab ans andere Ufer, ausloten füttern und los aber was habe ich Trottel zu Hause vergessen na klar die Maden hatte aber zum Glück noch gengend im Futter.

Ertsmal tat sich rein garnichts dann ein Zupfer und ja ein Rotauge ha kein Schneider aber bevor ich den kleinen landen konnte kam ein Entenschnabeldöbel von ca. 80cm und schnapp war das Rotauge weg, die Silstar DIA FLEX Match 420 bog sich gewaltig die Bremse sang und ja es kam wie es kommen mußte, zack war die Schnur durch...

Danach tat sich nichts mehr und der Wind frischte immer mehr auf, leider wardann die Pose kaum noch zu sehen,
also beschloß ich einen Platzwechsel zurück zum Steg

Gefischt habe ich ohne Schickschnack Rute einfach auf dem Eimer und Gras abgelegt






Auf ca.20m war die Pose nicht wirklich gut zu sehen undauf Pickerhatte ich keine Lust






Am Steg bot sich mir dieses Bild, reichlich Laub unterhalb...






Pose im Laub






und auch oberhalb...






am anderen Flußufer, war grad am fotografieren da kam ein Biss...  Heber...






Naja der nhieb zu spät ins Leere dafr bei der nächsten Drift "Stockfisch" sogar ein Zwiesel






Das war es dann auch nicht sehr erfolgreich aber trotzdem war es schön gewesen am Flüßchen/See



Gruß Frank


----------



## Finke20

Petri in die Runde, das habt ihr ja wieder schöne Fische überlistet .



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja auch super Wetter heute.



Genau deswegen habe ich mich zum späten Nachmittag aufgemacht, es doch nochmal auf Schlei zu versuchen.
Ich hatte vor vor einiger Zeit noch mit dem Prof telefoniert und er machte mir keine große Hoffnung mehr auf  einen Schlei.
Aber wie sagt man, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .
Die OCC-Rute blieb dieses mal im Futteral und ich nahm lieber die Shimano Feederrute Force Master BX Commercial.
Als Köder hatte ich Tauwurm und 2 Maden auserkoren. Im 15g Futterkorb hatte ich eine fertige Mischung, Browning Grundfutter Tench.
Als erstes bissen halbstarke Barschen und ich wechselte darauf nochmal meinen Platz.

Die neue Stelle brachte als erstes eine schönen Blei von um die 50 cm.






Danach erstmal wieder nichts. Nur gezuppel und keinen klaren Biss. Nochmal den Köder kontrollieren und neu beködert.
Nach nicht mal 10 Minuten wurde die Rutenspitze, mit einem Zug rumgezogen, anschlag. Eine erste hefige flucht, also das ist kein kleiner Fisch. Aber was ist am anderen
Ende der Schnur, ein Karpfen, ein großer Blei oder doch der erhoffte Zielfisch.
Nach kurzem Drill kam eine schöne Schleie zum Vorschein.






Die Freude ist groß gewesen. Zu 19 Uhr machte ich Schluss, den die Kopflampe lag leider zu Hause.


----------



## silverfish

*Petri !* Schöne Tinca.


----------



## Slappy

Guten Morgen 







Mal schauen was sich heute so an den Haken verirrt​


----------



## Tikey0815

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Gefischt habe ich ohne Schickschnack Rute einfach auf dem Eimer und Gras abgelegt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank




Cool, Eimer sind ja universell, hab ja munkeln gelesen, dass blaue rechteckige Eimer im kommen sind, ob die auch so multifunktionell sind ? Wer weeß schon....

Aber ich will euch sich nicht zu einem wirklich nirgends vorgekommenen Eimer Thema hinreißen........wer bin ich denn


----------



## silverfish

Eimer sind wichtig. Den Blauen habe ich auch. Aber da kommt nur Meeresfisch rein.Auf der Hinfahrt na No.
war immer Bier (in Dosen oder Fl.) drin. Auf der Rückfahrt 
*Multe*beermarmelade.


----------



## Mescalero

Blau muss er also sein. Das hätte aber auch mal jemand sagen können. 

Ich wundere mich immer über die angehobene Augenbraue, wenn ich mit meinem 5 Liter Joghurteimer (in weiß) an einem anderen Angler vorbeigehe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Flüsschen...


----------



## Slappy

So, fertig.
Es gab 3 Punker.
Ansonsten konnte ich massenhaft Jungfische sowie die 7 Uboote sehen (ach was wäre das, eines davon mal am Haken zu haben  )
Leider ließ sich keiner der Friedos überreden meine Maden zu kosten. Aber es war herrlich. Sonne, T-Shirt und Ruhe

Jetzt schnell Kinder holen, Hausaufgaben kontrollieren und raus die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genießen



Allen am Wasser ein herzliches Petri Heil, genießt es und zieht was raus. Aber Professor Tinca , mach langsam


----------



## skyduck

So dann wollen wir mal versuchen den Anschluss zu finden:

Petri Dace  zu den tollen Barben und Brassen
Petri geomas  zu den super Plötzen
Petri Niklas32 zu Ükel und Roach
Petri daci7 zu den augenrot
Petri Ti-it  zur fantastischen Barben und Döbel Strecke
Petri Minimax zu wieder gefundenen Form, Döbeln,  Äsche und Gründling
Petri Astacus74 zur Brasse
Petri Finke zur schönen Tinca
Petri Professor Tinca zu den farbenfrohen "Paradiesfischen"

Tja bei mir ist es im Moment etwas durchwachsen, Gestern war ich an der Werse, da ist immer noch eine dichte Laubdecke drauf, die rute habe ich erst gar nicht ausgepackt.

Meine bunten Maden sind dann, nachdem die Sendung ein Tag abgebrochen wurde, einen Tag fehlgeleitet wurde am dritten Tag wegen Empfänger nicht gefunden zurück geschickt worden. Danke DHL!!! Haben den shop jetzt ne Mail geschickt, mal gucken ob es noch was wird.

Am Samstag war ich ein paar Stündchen am Haus-See. Es gab ein paar kleine und einige gute Rotaugen aber nichts wirklich vorzeigbares. Das Wetter war ziemlich rau, da hätte ich mit besserer Ausbeute gerechnet...






Dafür kam heute eine schöne Silstar Multitip in neuwertigen Zustand an. Das soll meine standardrute an der Werse werden für feines Swingtip oder Pickerfischen. Da kann ich schnell flexibel umstellen. Die Rute sieht echt gut aus und ich bin gespannt wie sie sich macht. Kennt noch jemand eine passende silsstar-rolle für das Modell, die heute noch was taugen könnten? Ich glaube die Rollen waren ja im Gegensatz zu den Ruten nicht so pralle oder?

Diese neonfarbenden Spitzen der rute finde ich einfach sensationell. Auch das die durchgängig farbig sind. Bei dern Pickerruten habe ich die durchgängig roten Spitzen immer als sehr gut sichtbar empfunden. Ich weiß nicht warum man das bei den Feedern heute nicht mehr macht.

Bei den Barbenruten nutzt man ja auch komplett weiße Spitzen.


----------



## Mescalero

Liebe Ükelgemeinde, 

eigentlich steht der Graskarpfen dieses Jahr noch auf meiner internen Bucket List, stand er auch letztes Jahr schon...
Aber die Zeit wird schon wieder knapp. Angeblich stellen diese vegetarischen Döbelcousins das Futtern ein, wenn die Wassertemperatur unter 15° fällt. 

Also schnell das Nötigste eingepackt und zum Teich gedüst. LB (und Dosenmais) zum Anfüttern, überbleite Pose mit 20mm Popup ins Wasser und das Wetter genießen. Als ich nachfüttern wollte, stellte ich fest, dass ich den Mais auf dem Küchentisch vergessen hatte....irgendwas ist eben immer. 
Ein paarmal wackelte die Pose, vermutlich Rotaugen beim Versuch etwas vom Köder abzubeißen. Ansonsten passierte leider nichts. Pünktlich auf die Minute baute ich ab, häusliche Pflichten zwangen mich heute zu diesem ungewöhnlich straffen Plan. Sonst angele ich lieber so lange, wie ich Lust habe und ignoriere die Zeit völlig. 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal, die Temperaturen sind ja ganz angenehm.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.

Ich bin auch fertig für heute. Leider war der Empfang mies. Deshalb jetzt ein Bilder.
Der 45er Döbel und der 33er Plötz kommen neben den Giebeln nicht so richtig zur Geltung.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.
> 
> Ich bin auch fertig für heute. Leider war der Empfang mies. Deshalb jetzt ein Bilder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421427
> Anhang anzeigen 421428
> Anhang anzeigen 421429


na das ist ja mal wieder eine richtig geile Strecke, Petri lieber Prof. Dickes Petri.


----------



## Slappy

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.
> 
> Ich bin auch fertig für heute. Leider war der Empfang mies. Deshalb jetzt ein Bilder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421427
> Anhang anzeigen 421428
> Anhang anzeigen 421429


Was dicke Oschies


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die Giebel sind 42 und 45cm lang und dann mal fast doppelt so schwer wie ein  gleich langer Döbel.
Das sind richtig urige Dinger und kämpfen wie kleine Büffel.


----------



## daci7

Absolut beeindruckende Fische der Herr Professor Tinca ! Hut ab!
Hast du die Giebel und Döbel "zusammen" gefangen, also waren die Fische zusammen am Platz, oder hast du gar unterschiedliche Methoden gefischt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

daci7 schrieb:


> Hast du die Giebel und Döbel "zusammen" gefangen, also waren die Fische zusammen am Platz, oder hast du gar unterschiedliche Methoden gefischt?



Gleicher Platz, gleiche Methode(Futter per Hand und Bomb an leichter Feederrute) aber sie waren zu verschiedenen Zeit am Platz.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri an alle Fänger, man was für Fische werden hier gefangen, einfach grandios.

Das Wetter ist doch einfach irre heute, wir haben es jetzt noch 20 Grad bei uns.

Bei dem Wetter mußte ich auch an einen unserer Teiche fahren.
Am Start hatte ich eine Spro Carp Method Specimen in 11ft und 45gr. Wg., Rolle war eine Shimano 3500 Freilaufrolle.
Die zweite Rute war eine Browning Quiver in 10ft, Rolle Browning STE 23.











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Köder waren Mais, Dendro und Tauwurm.
Geangelt habe ich von 13Uhr30 bis 17Uhr45. Ergebnis war, ich fuhr singend nach hause. Das gute Wetter scheint den Fischen das Maul vernagelt zu haben. Irgendwie ist bei mir zur Zeit Flaute. Sonntag haben wir Abangeln, da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl
Du hast es probiert bei dem tollen Wetter. Zumindest konntest du bestimmt in der Idylle die Ruhe genießen.
Was bedeutet bei euch das Abangeln? Ruht dann das Gewässer bis zum Anangeln?
Wir haben unser Flüsschen auch schon "abgeangelt", aber wie ich erstaunlicher Weise erfahren habe, gilt das nur für die Rotpunktdöbel. Da haben einige mit geschwollener Brust Blödsinn erzählt. Z.B. Döbel, die bei uns auch vorhanden sind, dürfen noch geangelt werden. Und auf Aal könnte ich auch noch gehen.

Professor Tinca . Mega, ein dickes Petri in deine Richtung.

Slappy , auch dir ein Petri zu den Streifendöbel.

Finke20 , sehr schöne Tinca, Petri dazu. 

allen anderen ein Dankeschön für die tollen Berichte und Petri.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl

Jason schrieb:


> Was bedeutet bei euch das Abangeln


Abangeln ist bei uns das letzte Gemeinschaftsfischen im Jahr. Gesperrt wird bei uns nur die Oder ab dem 15.10-30.3. (Forellenschonzeit). Unsere stehenden Gewässer dürfen das ganze Jahr über beangelt werden.


----------



## Jason

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Unsere stehenden Gewässer dürfen das ganze Jahr über beangelt werden.


Und das ist auch gut so, sonst könnte es langweilig werden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Wunderschön, Deine Strecke aus dem Flüßchen, lieber Professore - herzliches Petri!

Petri zur späten Tinca, lieber Finke! Super, daß sich Dein Versuch auszahlte.

Hmmm, kuttenkarl - ich bin etwas ratlos, woran der Mißerfolg liegen könnte. Hoffentlich fällt Dir noch was ein bis zum Abangeln.


Danke für die schönen Gewässerbilder, lieber Slappy  und Mescalero - ein sonniger Herbsttag am Wasser kann ja auch ohne Fangerfolg schön sein.

Glückwunsch zur Silstar-Picker, lieber skyduck - passen normale Schwingspitzbolzen in die Schwingspitz-Spitze? Da hat Silstar mal eine Extrawurst gebraten. In Sachen Spitzenfarbe stimme ich Dir zu.  Und Deine Beobachtung bezüglich dhl (komplett von der Rolle momentan) teile ich.


----------



## geomas

Ich war gestern nach der Arbeit noch ganz kurz am Wasser, habe nicht viel erstippen können, aber als eine Spaziergängerin fragte, ob es sich denn lohnen würde, hier zu angeln, konnte ich mit „Ja” antworten. So ne kleine Auszeit am Wasser lohnt bsich eigentlich immer, unabhängig von Zahl oder Größe der gefangenen Fische.

Heute Abend waren alle meine derzeitigen Lieblingsstellen besetzt, im Dauernieselregen habe ich an „Ausweichstelle F2” ein paar sehr schön gefärbte Plötz bis 27cm und eine lütte Güster mit der Stippe „erbeuten können”.

Am Vormittag lief es heute besser - an meiner aktuellen Lieblingsstelle bissen die Plötz wieder gut und nach dem üblichen Vorfüttern mit ein paar Pellets zum Schluß hin auch ein paar Brassen. Ich habe abwechselnd die leichte Floatrute mit Waggler und die 4,50m Vboni-Whip gefischt. An letzterer gab es drei Brassen von Mitte 30 bis Mitte 40cm. An der beringten Rute hatte ich mit vielen Fehlbissen zu tun. Ausnahmsweise habe ich daraufhin die Hakengröße nicht vergrößert, sondern den 14er Haken gegen einen 20er LS-2210 getauscht. Die erste Drift mit dem lütten Haken und einem Maiskorn dran brachte gleich einen schönen Plötz von 30cm oder minimal mehr. Kurz darauf gab es noch einen von knapp 30cm - wie zuletzt oft geschrieben sehr „gute Fische” für meine Verhältnisse. Zum Angelerfolg kam das herrliche Wetter hinzu - satte 21° zeigte ein Thermometer auf dem Heimweg.





Schöner Fisch, der mag in etwa 1 Pfund gehabt haben - ob so ein britisch-royales oder ein deutsches Pfund mag ich nicht sagen.

In den kommenden Tagen scheinen sich immer wieder Zeitfenster aufzutun. Irgendwann möchte ich es an dieser aktuell recht zuverlässigen Friedfischstelle auch mal mit der feinen Grundrute versuchen. Vielleicht klappts diese Woche noch mit einem „gründlichen Fischzug”.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ob so ein britisch-royales oder ein deutsches Pfund mag ich nicht sagen.



Ist auch egal.
Ein sehr schöner Plötz.


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Was bedeutet bei euch das Abangeln? Ruht dann das Gewässer bis zum Anangeln?
> Wir haben unser Flüsschen auch schon "abgeangelt", aber wie ich erstaunlicher Weise erfahren habe, gilt das nur für die Rotpunktdöbel. Da haben einige mit geschwollener Brust Blödsinn erzählt. Z.B. Döbel, die bei uns auch vorhanden sind, dürfen noch geangelt werden. Und auf Aal könnte ich auch noch gehen.


Das kann durchaus sein- das musst Du dann aber genau für Dein Gewässer herausfinden, da gibt es keine allgemeingültigen Bundesland/Verbandsübergreifenden Regeln. Sobald Rotpunktdöbel oder andere Fettflossenträger am Start sind, kanns kompliziert werden.

Hier das Beispiel meines Langstreckenflüsschens, das in Mischgewässer Abschnitte, in denen alle Methoden erlaubt sind, und Salmonidenabschnitte unterteilt ist. Dort ist entweder nur Fliege oder Fliege und Spinnköder erlaubt (plus Zusatzkarte).

In den Mischgewässerabschnitten kann man das Ganze Jahr angeln wie man lustig ist, trotz der Anwesenheit von Rotpunktdöbeln und Fahnenträgerinnen. Man muss sich bei diesen Spezies natürlich an die jeweiligen Schonzeiten handeln, wie bei jedem anderen Fisch auch. Aber ansonsten sinds ganz normale Gewässer.

In den Salmonidenstrecken ists anders. Diese sind für den Zeitraum der kombinierten Schonzeiten von Forelle und Aesche für jegliche Beangelung gesperrt: Die Sperre Beginnt mit Anfang Schonzeit Forelle, und  Endet mit Ende Schonzeit Aesche.

Das ist jedenfalls die Faktenlage in diesem speziellen Fall. Es kann also gut sein, daß an Deinem Gewässer die Fischwaid mit Grundblei, Blinker und Pose weiterhin erlaubt ist, obwohl die spezifische Schonzeit für die heiligen, kostbaren Mary-Sue-Bachforellen dort begonnen hat. Aber das musst Du genau für das spezifische Gewässer herausfinden.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

Herrje, so aktiv sind die Ükels und ihre Fische im goldenen Oktober man kann ja nichtmal harmlos offtopicen, ohne vorher direkt eine umfangreiche Petri-Liste zu posten.
Mal sehen, vermutlich wirds entspannter, wenn es in den nächsten Monaten dunkel und kalt wird, und wir alle reizbar und maulfaul in unseren Tacklehöhlen rumlungern. Nun denn, meine lieben Stammtischbrüder:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen.
> 
> Ich bin auch fertig für heute. Leider war der Empfang mies. Deshalb jetzt ein Bilder.
> Der 45er Döbel und der 33er Plötz kommen neben den Giebeln nicht so richtig zur Geltung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421427
> Anhang anzeigen 421428
> Anhang anzeigen 421429


Ja, 'Büffel ist das richtige Wort, herzliches Petri! Und natürlich rast der Ükel, und Petris müssen raus in die ganze ÜK, an geomas wo nun doch die Brummer sich wieder einfinden, an Slappy für seine Karl-May-Kulissen Barsche, skyduck den Unermüdlichen, und mein Neid ist jenen Ükeln gewiss, die auch ohne Fisch das herrliche Wetter geniessen konnten, astacus74 (immerhin ein Stockfisch), den maislosen Mescalero und natürlich an 'Stoiker' Kuttenkarl.

Herzlich,
Euer Minimax

Und jetzt hab ich vergessen was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte. Bestimmt irgendwas über Tulip oderso.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und Petri Heil, Professor Tinca was für bullige Fische da hast du recht da sieht das Rotauge wirklich klein gegen aus



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Cool, Eimer sind ja universell, hab ja munkeln gelesen, dass blaue rechteckige Eimer im kommen sind, ob die auch so multifunktionell sind ? Wer weeß schon....



Ich habe schon mal geschaut, die Eimer werden auch noch gegen grüne eckige ausgetauscht aber wir könnten das ja mal ausdiskutieren   



skyduck schrieb:


> Dafür kam heute eine schöne Silstar Multitip in neuwertigen Zustand an. Das soll meine standardrute an der Werse werden für feines Swingtip oder Pickerfischen. Da kann ich schnell flexibel umstellen. Die Rute sieht echt gut aus und ich bin gespannt wie sie sich macht. Kennt noch jemand eine passende silsstar-rolle für das Modell, die heute noch was taugen könnten? Ich glaube die Rollen waren ja im Gegensatz zu den Ruten nicht so pralle oder?
> 
> Diese neonfarbenden Spitzen der rute finde ich einfach sensationell. Auch das die durchgängig farbig sind. Bei dern Pickerruten habe ich die durchgängig roten Spitzen immer als sehr gut sichtbar empfunden. Ich weiß nicht warum man das bei den Feedern heute nicht mehr macht.
> 
> Bei den Barbenruten nutzt man ja auch komplett weiße Spitzen.



Was soll ich sagen außer 

Glückwunsch für das Schmuckstück, alles richtig gemacht.

Die hast du doch bestimmt aus Krefeld die hatte ich auch schon im Vesier aber da ich die DIA Flex Multitip 270 habe und dann auch wieder ein zweites 270er Exemplar haben wollte war sie raus.

Ja die durchgefärbten Glasfaserspitzen sind Top meine leider hinüber, da habe ich mir ja Ersatz besorgt im Frühjahr die sind leider nicht so schön.

Als Rolle würde ich dir zu einer DAM CD 125 oder DAM CDI 125 raten sind solide und schöne Rollen aus den 90zigern und passen zu dem Stöckchen.
Ich bin da ja grad dran mir das passende zusammenzustellen



kuttenkarl schrieb:


>



  Carpsounder immer wieder schön zu sehen   



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Geangelt habe ich von 13Uhr30 bis 17Uhr45. Ergebnis war, ich fuhr singend nach hause. Das gute Wetter scheint den Fischen das Maul vernagelt zu haben. Irgendwie ist bei mir zur Zeit Flaute. Sonntag haben wir Abangeln, da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.



Das mit dem vernagelten Maul kommt mir bekannt vor, sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis Sonntag da geht bestimmt was

Minimax, schreib mal noch ein 74 hinter meinen Nick sonst hast du einen anderen astacus auf dem Schirm


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax

Astacus74 schrieb:


> @Minimax, schreib mal noch ein 74 hinter meinen Nick sonst hast du einen anderen astacus auf dem Schirm


Oh, mann Astacus74 das passiert dann in der Hektik. Entschuldige, mein Lieber, schon korrigiert.


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldige, mein Lieber, schon korrigiert.



Kein Ding


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Das schöne Wetter treibt die Ükelaner ans Wasser. Man, was für eine Flut an Berichten und was für fantastische Fische dabei sind - allen ein herzliches Petri!

Professor Tinca: Wie wärs, tausche Barbe gegen Giebel … man, was für "Specimen-Fische!


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca: Wie wärs, tausche Barbe gegen Giebel … man, was für "Specimen-Fische!



Super Idee, Roland.
Wenn nur die Entfernung nicht wäre....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Moin zusammen,
Ich bin der neue Ich komm jetzt öfter.
Ich lese hier bei euch immer mal wieder rein und muß sagen mir gefällt euer Threat.
Kurz zu mir ich bin der Max, hab seit nem halben Jahr meinen Angelschein und komme aus Unterfranken. Momentan hab ich ne Karte für die Seligenstädter Main Strecke.
Mein Angeln ist noch etwas holprig aber ich versuche so oft ich nur kann ans Wasser zu kommen und die Technik zu verbessern. Wenn es euch nicht stört würde ich euch ab und an mal nach Montagen, Tricks und Kniffen fragen.

Petri und Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen.

Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Mescalero

Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch!

Über Montagen quatschen - wir tun nichts lieber als das! Aber das hast du wahrscheinlich schon mitbekommen. 

Du Glückspilz hast eine Mainkarte. Hier in der Würzburger Ecke gibt es keine mehr. Und damit auch keine Barbe für mich. Vielleicht muss ich bei Ti-it  eine Gartensession buchen. 

Gartensession:


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Bei uns gab's im Sommer noch Jahreskarten und ich muss auch sagen das die zum Kurs von 36Euro echt spotbillig sind.

Mir ist nur nach den ersten Angeltouren aufgefallen das der Main für nen Anfänger ganz schön hartes Pflaster ist.
Ich bin die ersten paar Monate immer mit weniger Equipment abgefahren Abriss und Hänger ohne Ende.


----------



## geomas

Willkommen am Stammtisch, Karacho_Kurt !

Vom fernen Main habe ich so gar keine Vorstellung. Vielleicht kannst Du beim nächsten Ansitz einen kurzen bebilderten Besricht verfassen, damit andere „Dein Revier” kennenlernen können. Falls wichtig: man kann „Landmarken”, die gute Spots verraten würden, ja hier und da durch einen anderen Bildwinkel verschwinden lassen.


----------



## geomas

Mir ist eben eine alte Silstar-Picker (deutlich älter als Deine neue Rute, skyduck ) in den Warenkorb gefallen und eine seltsame superkurze handgebaute Picker auch. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Mescalero

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Bei uns gab's im Sommer noch Jahreskarten und ich muss auch sagen das die zum Kurs von 36Euro echt spotbillig sind.


Im Sommer gab es hier auch noch welche. Nicht für das ganze Jahr, da kommt man anscheinend nur ran wenn jemand seine zurückgibt weil er gestorben ist. 
Aber Tages- und Wochenkarten gab es immer. 

Der Main ist schon ein Ding für sich. Wahrscheinlich nicht so sehr für die eingefleischten Flussangler aber ich als Bach- und Teichangler habe da zu knabbern.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo werte Ükelgemeinde,

kennt jemand diesen Madenkorb?








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Wurden von House of Brunner vertrieben. Gewicht beträgt 38gr. Gab es meiner Meinung nach in 2 Größen.

Kennt die jemand und gibt es die irgendwo zukaufen?


Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tricast

House of Brunner hatte viele Produkte von Drennan, od Dein Madenkorb auch von Drennan ist???
Jedenfalls sieht der sehr ähnlich aus: https://www.ebay.de/itm/16143728451...MIva7izerp-gIVixWLCh2Hgg7GEAQYBSABEgLtAfD_BwE

LIebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Tricast schrieb:


> House of Brunner hatte viele Produkte von Drennan, od Dein Madenkorb auch von Drennan ist???
> Jedenfalls sieht der sehr ähnlich aus: https://www.ebay.de/itm/16143728451...MIva7izerp-gIVixWLCh2Hgg7GEAQYBSABEgLtAfD_BwE
> 
> LIebe Grüße Heinz



Also so einen in 15 Gramm könnte ich durchaus mal einen meinen Winklepicker montieren... Leute ihr sollt mich doch nicht immer auf Ideen bringen wie ich Geld ausgeben könnte.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Mir ist eben eine alte Silstar-Picker (deutlich älter als Deine neue Rute, skyduck ) in den Warenkorb gefallen und eine seltsame superkurze handgebaute Picker auch. Bin gespannt.


So,so...... in den Warenkorb gefallen nennt man das heutzutage. Das muss ich mir merken wenn ich mal eine Ausrede für meine Frau brauche.
Glückwunsch Geo.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Wenn ich wieder ans Wasser komm schieß ich euch gerne mal ein paar Fotos.
Im Moment lieg ich leider mit Grippe zuhause. Ich war schon 3 Wochen nicht mehr Angeln  Ich hab schon Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## Jason

Karacho_Kurt 
Herzlichen Willkommen am Stammtisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> So,so...... in den Warenkorb gefallen nennt man das heutzutage.


Man lern nie aus, so rein zufällig in den Warenkorb gefallen und die zweite auch.


Jason schrieb:


> Das muss ich mir merken wenn ich mal eine Ausrede für meine Frau brauche.



Jason, ich vermute mal, deine Holde hat dich schneller durchschaut als dir lieb ist.


----------



## rhinefisher

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne kleine Frage in die Runde:
> Ich fische am Rhein fast ausschließlich Kiesbänke, da dort meist Nahrung ohne Ende zu finden ist und die kleinen Teufel sowieso dort suchen ... nun sind ja einige der Bänke, die ich eigendlich gern befische, recht lange trocken gefallen. Wie schnell wird so ein Kiesbett wieder belebt? Bzw. wie schnell kann ich da wieder mit fischen rechnen, wenn das Bett über einen Monat trocken lag?
> Reden wir da eher über ein paar Tage, eine Woche oder gar mehrere Wochen?
> Groetjes
> David


So, ich hab mal rumgefragt.
Alle sind sich grundsätzlich einig, dass es "massig Untersuchungen" geben müsse.
Niemand kann eine benennen... .
Die Vermutungen reichen von einer Woche, über einen Monat bis zum nächsten Hochwasser.
Einig ist man sich darin, dass viel von der Lage der Sandbank abhängt, ob sie gut beströmt wird.
Letzlich alles bloß Vermutungen...


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason, ich vermute mal, deine Holde hat dich schneller durchschaut als dir lieb ist


Ich denke mal da hast du Recht. Damit brauche ich ihr gar nicht zu kommen. 
Was mich aber wundert,  heute erst ist eine Shakespeare Rolle eingetrudelt und sie hat nichts gesagt und auch keine schlechte Laune  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jason schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert, heute erst ist eine Shakespeare Rolle eingetrudelt und *sie hat nichts gesagt und auch keine schlechte Laune*



Hmmm.......

Wenn das nicht klappt, wirf doch mal einen Blumentopf runter.


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da hast du Recht. Damit brauche ich ihr gar nicht zu kommen.
> Was mich aber wundert,  heute erst ist eine Shakespeare Rolle eingetrudelt und sie hat nichts gesagt und auch keine schlechte Laune
> 
> Gruß Jason


Du übertreibst es ja auch nicht mit deinen Neu(Alt)anschaffungen. Darf ich raten, 2306RL?


----------



## Mescalero

Wahrscheinlich kam zeitgleich ein Zalandopaket ohne dass du es bemerkt hast. 
Logisch, dass die Laune gut ist.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du übertreibst es ja auch nicht mit deinen Neu(Alt)anschaffungen. Darf ich raten, 2306RL?


Haha, ich und übertreiben? 
An deine Sammlung komme ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr ran.
Und ja, du hast richtig geraten, war ein guter Kauf .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Also so einen in 15 Gramm könnte ich durchaus mal einen meinen Winklepicker montieren... Leute ihr sollt mich doch nicht immer auf Ideen bringen wie ich Geld ausgeben könnte.


Das ist eine unserer vornehmsten und dringlichsten Aufgaben. Nur dafür sind wir hier überhaupt im AB.   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tricast schrieb:


> od Dein Madenkorb auch von Drennan ist???


Leider sind das andere, die von dir verlinkten Drennankörbe habe ich da. Bei den Brunner Körben ist das ganze Gewicht in der Kugel konzentriert, Die fliegen unheimlich gut, leider haben wir unseren Vorrat bis auf 2-3 St. versenkt. Mein Gerätehändler kennt auch keine Bezugsquelle .


----------



## Tricast

Dann vielleicht diese hier?  https://www.jagd.de/kogha-maden-futterkorb-pear_0186115.html

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Oder dieser hier!  https://www.ebay.de/itm/16425274987...x3usC2rNdSGC7mv70%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## kuttenkarl

Heinz, bei mir taucht kein Link auf.
Meine Frau hat den Korb in 18gr. beim Angelcenter Kassel gefunden ( man nennt sie in ihrer Ahnenforschergruppe auch das Trüffelschwein).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Mir ist eben eine alte Silstar-Picker (deutlich älter als Deine neue Rute, skyduck ) in den Warenkorb gefallen und eine seltsame superkurze handgebaute Picker auch. Bin gespannt.


Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, ob du ewig nur noch mit der unberingten Stippe losziehen willst  ...
also jetzt wieder Picker !?!?


----------



## Slappy

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Ich bin der neue Ich komm jetzt öfter.
> Ich lese hier bei euch immer mal wieder rein und muß sagen mir gefällt euer Threat.
> Kurz zu mir ich bin der Max, hab seit nem halben Jahr meinen Angelschein und komme aus Unterfranken. Momentan hab ich ne Karte für die Seligenstädter Main Strecke.
> Mein Angeln ist noch etwas holprig aber ich versuche so oft ich nur kann ans Wasser zu kommen und die Technik zu verbessern. Wenn es euch nicht stört würde ich euch ab und an mal nach Montagen, Tricks und Kniffen fragen.
> 
> Petri und Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen.
> 
> Gruß Karacho_Kurt


Willkommen in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe unserem Kreis.....


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Mir ist eben eine alte Silstar-Picker (deutlich älter als Deine neue Rute, skyduck ) in den Warenkorb gefallen und eine seltsame superkurze handgebaute Picker auch. Bin gespannt.


Ich komme eben vom Gerätehändler und habe eine kleine Papiertüte (nur Kleinkram, wie immer, gekauft und trotzdem einen Fuffi dagelassen) bekommen, bei der ich schlagartig an unseren lieben geomas denken musste.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Slappy schrieb:


> Willkommen in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe unserem Kreis.....


Ne Selbsthilfegruppe ist genau das was ich brauche


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal rumgefragt.
> Alle sind sich grundsätzlich einig, dass es "massig Untersuchungen" geben müsse.
> Niemand kann eine benennen... .
> Die Vermutungen reichen von einer Woche, über einen Monat bis zum nächsten Hochwasser.
> Einig ist man sich darin, dass viel von der Lage der Sandbank abhängt, ob sie gut beströmt wird.
> Letzlich alles bloß Vermutungen...


Danke dir für deine Mühen!
Ich habe ja beim letzten mal "meine" Kiesbank ausprobiert. Fische habe ich gefangen, keine Frage. Aber vom Gefühl her hätte es mehr "Frequenz" geben sollen. Die Bank lag mindestens einen Monat komplett trocken, eher mehr. Und war seit knapp zwei Wochen wieder unter Wasser. Gefischt habe ich in knapp 50cm Tiefe...
Außerdem habe ich in erster Linie "Zugfische" gefangen, die auch viel angeschwemmte Nahrung nehmen, also Alande und massig kleine Rapfen.
Bei einer wirklich belebten Kiesbank erwarte ich hier auch viele Fische die im Kies suchen, also Brassen, Nasen und vor allem Rußnasen. 
Gut, ein paar Brassen waren dabei ... ach, weißte... es bleibt bei einer Stichprobe mit 'nem Unfang von n < 20 ... darauf will ich keine Statistik aufbauen. 
Ich geh morgen früh, so alles gut geht *dreimalaufHolzklopf*, mal wieder testen. Jetzt kommt die große Frage: Gleiche Stelle, die jetzt schon ne Woche länger im Wasser liegt... oder woanders, wo schon wesentlich länger Wasser drauf steht ... ist aber dementsprechend auch tiefer, als ich im Herbst eigendlich gerne fische... Fragen über Fragen...
Groetjes
David


----------



## silverfish

Nix gegen unberingte Stippe ! 
Gibt keinen grösseren Adrenalinschub als an meiner 7m nen 4 pfund Karpfen auszutanzen .
Mittlerweile habe ich das Teil fast 28 Jahre.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Mich hat es heute mal wieder an den Fluss gezogen. nachdem die Bolo Einweihung letztes Mal sehr erfolglos war, hab ich dieses mal eine mefo Spinne als leichte grundrute missbraucht. Gegenüber ein großer treibgut Haufen, flussab Büsche. Herrlich. 
Es war dann auch Jeder wurf mit mais ein Treffer. Allerdings nur grundeln......

Gibt es Köder, mit denen man selektiv an grundeln vorbei angeln kann?
Käse oder Frühstücksfleisch als Würfel ab 3 cm kantenlänge?


----------



## Professor Tinca

silverfish schrieb:


> Zum Thema Grundel mal ne Zwischenfrage.Hat schon jemand mit Grundel als Anstecker eine Grundel(Raubgrundel) gefangen ? Auf Gummi gehen Die Ja auch.



Die Frage passt eher in den Raubfischstammtischtrööt.
Wir wissen hier gar nicht was Anstecker sind.






						Raubfisch Stammtisch
					

Ich wollte hier einen Stammtisch eröffnen für alle Raubfischangler ! Hier kann alles gepostet werden, von Forelleangeln bis Spinnfischen auf Hecht Wels oder Zander !  Was ich nicht möchte sind  1.) Politische Diskussionen 2.) Diskussion über die Verwertung von Fischen  3.) Diskussionen über C&R...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Mich hat es heute mal wieder an den Fluss gezogen. nachdem die Bolo Einweihung letztes Mal sehr erfolglos war, hab ich dieses mal eine mefo Spinne als leichte grundrute missbraucht. Gegenüber ein großer treibgut Haufen, flussab Büsche. Herrlich.
> Es war dann auch Jeder wurf mit mais ein Treffer. Allerdings nur grundeln......
> 
> Gibt es Köder, mit denen man selektiv an grundeln vorbei angeln kann?
> Käse oder Frühstücksfleisch als Würfel ab 3 cm kantenlänge?


Das frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch wenn die Köder größer werden, werden die Grundeln auch nur größer (obwohl die dann echt lecker sind).
Ich hab sogar schon Grundeln auf 2x2 cm Fischfetzen aus Grundeln gefangen.

Aber eins ist mir aufgefallen um so weniger Bewegung am Köder um so weniger Grundeln. Mit Maden hab ich es am Grund schon aufgegeben da ziehst du nur Grundeln.
Mit Mais habe ich am Main eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht da hast du zwar auch immer wieder mal eine dran aber lange nicht so viele wie mit bewegten ködern.


----------



## silverfish

Professor Tinca dann sei doch so nett !


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Frage passt eher in den Raubfischstammtischtrööt.
> Wir wissen hier gar nicht was Anstecker sind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raubfisch Stammtisch
> 
> 
> Ich wollte hier einen Stammtisch eröffnen für alle Raubfischangler ! Hier kann alles gepostet werden, von Forelleangeln bis Spinnfischen auf Hecht Wels oder Zander !  Was ich nicht möchte sind  1.) Politische Diskussionen 2.) Diskussion über die Verwertung von Fischen  3.) Diskussionen über C&R...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


Anstecker.. Anstecker...   Das ist doch so ne Art Nübsie, oder?


----------



## silverfish

Das soll sogar Abzeichen in Form von Ansteckern gegeben haben .


----------



## Jason

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> da ziehst du nur Grundeln.


Sei doch froh, die Grundel ist der Fisch des Jahres.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

silverfish schrieb:


> Professor Tinca dann sei doch so nett !


Schon passiert.


----------



## Tikey0815

Könnten ja auch eine Unterrubrik machen……“zur tänzelnden Grundel“  
Einmal im Jahr gibts dann eine vergoldete Grundel als Anstecker für die meisten Grundeln……mit rot angemalten Flossen, der Prof hat da Erfahrung


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Irgendwie nimmt keiner meine Leiden ernst...


----------



## Minimax

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Irgendwie nimmt keiner meine Leiden ernst...





Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> dieses mal eine mefo Spinne als leichte grundrute *missbraucht*.


Ahem ahem, wohl eher einem edleren Zweck zugeführt und somit geadelt


----------



## Professor Tinca

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Irgendwie nimmt keiner meine Leiden ernst...



Immer mit der Ruhe.
Unser FrüFlei-Spezie kommt schon noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Ahem ahem, wohl eher einem edleren Zweck zugeführt und somit geadelt


Da isser ja schon.


----------



## Minimax

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Gibt es Köder, mit denen man selektiv an grundeln vorbei angeln kann?
> Käse oder Frühstücksfleisch als Würfel ab 3 cm kantenlänge?


Wi praktisch jeder Köder ist auch Frühstücksfleisch (oder Käse) nicht grundelsicher, wie ich an meinen Gewässern feststellen durfte. 
Klar kann man das über die Ködergrösse steuern, und es braucht eine Weile bis sie einen grossen Würfel zerhackt haben (genau wie andere Kleinis).

Viel Schlimmer:
Aber Grundeln haben die Unangenehme Angewohnheit, am Grund angebotene Köder mit denen sie nicht im Happs fertigwerden samt Haken unter und zwischen die Steine zu ziehen. Das führt zu Hängern und Abrissen.


----------



## Slappy

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Gibt es Köder, mit denen man selektiv an grundeln vorbei angeln kann?
> Käse oder Frühstücksfleisch als Würfel ab 3 cm kantenlänge?


Große und vor allem harte Köder. 
Alles andere bearbeiten die so lange bis die es schlucken können


----------



## daci7

#Grundeln
Wenn ich am Rhein hart geplagt werde, dann geh ich erstens mit dem Korbgewicht hoch, damit der Korb auf keinen Fall wandert (Grundeln stehen im harten Strom eher stationär, während die größeren Fische Strecke machen müssen) und setze zweitens auf Dumbells/Popups/Miniboilies etc., gerne auch in Neonfarben.

#Morgen
Es gibt eine kleine Planänderung: Ich wurde gerade zum feedern an einem kleinen Teich eingeladen. Mal sehen, ob ich da eventuell noch ein paar Brassen oder sogar nen Karpfen oder 'ne Tinca krieg 
Ist ja eigendlich nicht so meins, aber die Chance auf nen dicken Karpfen ist da, also mach ich das mal!
Groetjes
David


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich komme eben vom Gerätehändler und habe eine kleine Papiertüte (nur Kleinkram, wie immer, gekauft und trotzdem einen Fuffi dagelassen) bekommen, bei der ich schlagartig an unseren lieben geomas denken musste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421595



Wow also entweder hat dein Händler die Tüte schon sehr lange rumliegen oder bei euch gibt es Marken die es bei uns nicht mehr gibt.
Silstar ist bei uns in der Kante seit den 90ern komplett ausgestorben. Mein alter Herr hat aber noch so einiges gehortet was sogar bei mir Begehrlichkeiten weckt...


----------



## Astacus74

Karacho_Kurt, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Ükel
Aller Anfang ist schwer das wird aber schon und Fragen werden gern beantwortet



geomas schrieb:


> Mir ist eben eine alte Silstar-Picker (deutlich älter als Deine neue Rute, @skyduck ) in den Warenkorb gefallen und eine seltsame superkurze handgebaute Picker auch. Bin gespannt.



Ja da stöbert man so unschuldig durchs Netz und zack, liegt da was im Warenkorb... das sind die unheimlichen Mächte des WWW


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> ...
> Silstar ist bei uns in der Kante seit den 90ern komplett ausgestorben. ....


Hat aber mindestens bis 2018 noch gelebt.
Zumindest war bis dahin die Website aktuell.


----------



## geomas

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja da stöbert man so unschuldig durchs Netz und zack, liegt da was im Warenkorb... das sind die unheimlichen Mchte des WWW
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Die fragliche Rute (7ft handgebaute Picker) habe ich schon ne Ewigkeit (etwa 1 Jahr) im Auge, irgendwie wollte die wohl keiner haben beim holländischen Händler.
Die ist optisch keine Augenweide, offenbar wohl exakt das Gegenteil. Aber die Aktion soll schön sein und ich stehe ja auf derlei Gerät.
Die Silstar könnte ebenfalls ein echter Bringer sein, die gabs ebenfalls für nen schlanken Taler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

silverfish schrieb:


> Nix gegen unberingte Stippe !
> Gibt keinen grösseren Adrenalinschub als an meiner 7m nen 4 pfund Karpfen auszutanzen .
> Mittlerweile habe ich das Teil fast 28 Jahre.


Das ist schon gut! 

Aber, mit der 7m modern-leicht Bolo macht es noch mehr Spaß! (natürlich erheblich teurer)
Und ich habe da eine Rolle dran und kann Schnur varieren, sofort unterschiedlich angeln, und diverse Stellen absuchen. 
Die Rolle hilft passend montiert zudem auch bei der Balance und erleichtert effektiv das Handhalten.
Und wenn der topfitte 30Pfd (Fluss-)Karpfen beißt, habe ich wenigstens ein Chance drauf, und das Adrenelin tropft in Strömen bis in die Schuhe!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mikesch schrieb:


> Hat aber mindestens bis 2018 noch gelebt.
> Zumindest war bis dahin die Website aktuell.


Die gibt es noch aktuell, muss man nur wissen wo! 
(und die Sprache lesen können oder bissl rumprobieren ...)






						은성실스타,(주)은성사, 실스타, 은성, silstar
					

대한민국 낚시대명가 은성실스타/(주)은성사



					www.silstar.co.kr
				




Was ist besonders interessant finde: da steht oben mittig RYOBI .

Der damals wie heute größte Hersteller (ehemals der direkt hinter Silstar) hat so einiges geschluckt.
Auch Daiwa oder Shimano stellen nicht mehr selber direkt her, Silstar auch nicht.
Alles längst verkauft und die 3 großen Japaner sind längst reine Vertriebsmarken, der Kaufhaus-Ausrüster Gedanke ist in Japan Pflicht und wird es überall immer mehr.
Aber mit guten alt bewährten Connections, das gilt prinzipiell auch für Balzer, Cormoran und die alte ex.DAM, die jetzt mit ganz Svendsen Sports zu Purefishing gehört und damit auch zum lange Korea-Bezieher Shakespeare als Kernbestand von Purefishing ...

Wir können als (notorische immer wieder) Angelgerätekäufer nur froh sein, dass der Koreaner die Monopolsituation nicht übermäßig ausnutzen tut ...


Anbei,
 für die leidenschaftlichen Flex'er mal ein Ausschnitt von jetze 2022 :






Suchspielauflösung:  http://www.silstar.co.kr/html/0101.php?s_g_level1=1&s_g_level2=1&g_code=M58JPJ573e58a1e7740


----------



## silverfish

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist schon gut!
> 
> Aber, mit der 7m modern-leicht Bolo macht es noch mehr Spaß! (natürlich erheblich teurer)
> Und ich habe da eine Rolle dran und kann Schnur varieren, sofort unterschiedlich angeln, und diverse Stellen absuchen.
> Die Rolle hilft passend montiert zudem auch bei der Balance und erleichtert effektiv das Handhalten.
> Und wenn der topfitte 30Pfd (Fluss-)Karpfen beißt, habe ich wenigstens ein Chance drauf, und das Adrenelin tropft in Strömen bis in die Schuhe!


Alles richtig Nordlichtangler.
Aber beim Stippen stört mich die Rolle. Natürlich hatte ich Momente wo es nur zisch und bäng ging. Vorfach gerissen. Aber das buche ich unter Mystic ab.
Irgendwas muß doch geheimnisvoll bleiben. Und ich glaub nicht daß der Unbekannte am Stipphaken verendet ist.
Flusskarpfen bis 23 Pfund hab ich an leichter Grundrute ausgedrillt. Dauerte schonmal bis zu 45min. Oder ne Endbarbe aus Trockenfliege mit o,14er Vorfach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ja da stöbert man so unschuldig durchs Netz und zack, liegt da was im Warenkorb... das sind die unheimlichen Mächte des WWW


Du hast einfach nur noch zuwenig da, und dann noch zuviel Platz für neu dazukommendes ...

Eins ist sicher: Das wird sich über kurz oder lang ändern ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

silverfish schrieb:


> Alles richtig Nordlichtangler.
> Aber beim Stippen stört mich die Rolle. Natürlich hatte ich Momente wo es nur zisch und bäng ging. Vorfach gerissen. Aber das buche ich unter Mystic ab.
> Irgendwas muß doch geheimnisvoll bleiben. Und ich glaub nicht daß der Unbekannte am Stipphaken verendet ist.
> Flusskarpfen bis 23 Pfund hab ich an leichter Grundrute ausgedrillt. Dauerte schonmal bis zu 45min. Oder ne Endbarbe aus Trockenfliege mit o,14er Vorfach.


Gut, das ist persönliches Gusto, und das muss man dann so tun! 
Hab' Spaß dabei und blende die Randerscheinungen einfach aus ...

Bei mir persönlich ist es genau anders herum, ohne passende schwere Stationärrolle fehlt mir einfach was.
Ich schrieb schon Balance, eigentlich werden alle Griffe von mir neu gestaltet (wegen Pfusch am Bau). Am liebsten mag ich Kork, auch bei Bolos 
Ich halte es nun gerne mit den Rollen auch immer mehr sehr schlicht, d.h. nur wenige gleich zu handelnde Rollenfamilien (praktisch nur 1mal neu u. 1mal alt) zum Ansitzen und Friedeln werden verwendet. Es gibt somit keine (Stationär)Rollenfrage mehr ...

Da sitzt jeder Handgriff und Reaktion automatisch, ich kann mich auf meine Reflexe verlassen.
Sonst bringt das nichts, wenn man erst nachdenken muss oder unsicher wird, und die beste Rolle und Montage ist vergebens, wenn man die Bremse nicht im ms auf- oder auch zu bekommt.
Bügel eh nur handklappbar in beide Richtungen. Ich baue die nervigen automatischen Umschläge sukzessive aus.
Die zusätzliche händische Spulen(kampf)bremse  habe ich auch schon für einige Rollen handfreundlich verbessert.
Das kam mal als wichtiger Einwurf u. Rollenfaktor von Tricast  !   Danke dafür, Heinz.

Und manche Anglers haben sogar wegen der Rollenkomplexität vorsorglicherweise gar keine einstellbare/mechanische Bremse an ihren Rollen  
(Da gilt natürlich auch wieder der 1.Satz)


----------



## Hecht100+

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du hast einfach nur noch zuwenig da, und dann noch zuviel Platz für neu dazukommendes ...
> 
> Eins ist sicher: Das wird sich über kurz oder lang ändern ...


Was denn, der Platz oder die Menge?  

Frage natürlich nur für einen Freund


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was denn, der Platz oder die Menge?
> 
> Frage natürlich nur für einen Freund


Das ist direkt abhängig gegenläufig, also mal expliziter:
also erstmal noch viel *freier *Platz - und wenig vorhandene Menge,
später wenig bis endständig kein *freier *Platz - und viel vorhandene Menge.

Oder mein Tackle-Finity-Axiom:  
Wenn man bei einer avisierten neuen Rute oder Rolle mehr nachdenken muss, wo man sie denn hintut und wiederfinden täte,  
als das Nachdenken welche man denn genau auswählt,
dann folgt unweigerlich die Feststellung: Dass man genug davon hat!


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ber, mit der 7m modern-leicht Bolo macht es noch mehr Spaß! (natürlich erheblich teurer)
> Und ich habe da eine Rolle dran und kann Schnur varieren, sofort unterschiedlich angeln, und diverse Stellen absuchen.
> Die Rolle hilft passend montiert zudem auch bei der Balance und erleichtert effektiv das Handhalten.


So sehr ich ja sonst deine Kompetenz schätze, aber nö... .
Das ist doch etwas total unterschiedliches; vergleich mal Profs Methoden mit denen vom Mescalero.
Beide fangen, beide haben Spaß, aber ansonsten... .
Man muss beides haben und noch was dazwischen...


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und manche Anglers haben sogar wegen der Rollenkomplexität vorsorglicherweise gar keine einstellbare/mechanische Bremse an ihren Rollen


Und das ist echt strange.
Da durfte ich schon viel Elend beobachten.
Ich habe ganz starke Zweifel ob das richtig ist...


----------



## Mikesch

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die gibt es noch aktuell, muss man nur wissen wo!


Ich find da "nur" Stippen u. Tenkarastecken für's Süßwasser.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Ho, ha, halt: Wenn ich grad den gelungenen Rollenservice zwischen Hecht100+ und Stippi68 lese-
> Wieso nutzen wir das geringe Transportmass nicht im Rahmen der 'Ükels helfen Ükels' Tradition:
> Ich schnür dir einfach ein Päckchen mit der Combo und so, und du musst Dir für den Urlaub nicht extra Tackle anschaffen? Und wenn sie überlebt ist gut und du schickst sie zurück oder an den nächsten Urlaubs-Ükel. Und wenn der Stecken draufgeht auch gut, dann gibst Du mir einfach ne Gyros Pita in der 'kropolis aus, wenn ich mal wieder in der alten Heimat bin?
> 
> Was meinst Du, lieber Tikey0815 ?
> Hg
> Minimax


Moin Gents 
ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass der "Ükel-Travelrod" nun bei mir eingetroffen ist und ich fieberhaft auf den Einsatz im Urlaub warte 
Lieben Dank  Minimax  
Ich bin schon etwas nervös, weil am WE ja in den Medien umging, dass in Kreta ein Unwetter stattgefunden hat.....aber mein Reiseanbieter hat sich wegen Problemen noch nicht gemeldet.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist doch etwas total unterschiedliches; vergleich mal Profs Methoden mit denen vom Mescalero.
> Beide fangen, beide haben Spaß, aber ansonsten... .
> Man muss beides haben und noch was dazwischen...
> 
> Und das ist echt strange.
> Da durfte ich schon viel Elend beobachten.
> Ich habe ganz starke Zweifel ob das richtig ist...


Wo ist das Problem?
Jeder macht es einfach, wie er/sie es persönlich will.
Ich sage doch: Es gibt kein absolutes richtig oder falsch!
Warum was wer wie tut, letztlich muss man selber Spaß dabei haben und sich wohl fühlen.

Eine Rolle und beringte Rute schließt ein feinstes Angeln nicht aus, schon gar nicht kategorisch.
Dem Carbonfortschritt und AluLite-, Ci4- und LT-Rollen usw. sei Dank!
Man ist nicht gezwungen, die Rolle an der langen Rute dauernd zu benutzen, das ist eine Falschinterpretation.
Die Bolo+Rolle (ob 7m oder 3m) Ist nur mehr Aufwand in der Auswahl, Beschaffung und Abstimmung, und auch teurer in der Anschaffung.
Jeder hat da persönliche Limits - klar ist das preislich oft nicht im selben Level und manche wolles es möglichst günstig.
Mir sind ein paar dafür notwendige spendbare Hunderter an die Hitech-Tackleindustrie recht (so 200-300 reicht schon).
Damit wird die Chance auf landebare übergroße Fische bei sehr feiner Montage doch nur besser, nicht schlechter.

Ich werde jedenfalls die mir bisher wichtige Sicherheitsschnuruntergrenze von 0.14mm Vorfach (Best-Mono) genau mit so einer hinoptimierten Rute-Rolle-Combo
nun immer weiter unterschreiten, einfach um in den immer mehr überangelten Gewässern  mehr Bisse von den sehr mißtrauischen Fischen zu bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mikesch schrieb:


> Ich find da "nur" Stippen u. Tenkarastecken für's Süßwasser.


Ich habe oben was angefügt - für die Nicht-Koreaner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon etwas nervös, weil am WE ja in den Medien umging, dass in Kreta ein Unwetter stattgefunden hat.....aber mein Reiseanbieter hat sich wegen Problemen noch nicht gemeldet.....


Wenn du jetzt Pech gehabt hast, meldet der sich auch nimmer mehr ... man muss aktuell mit allem rechnen.


----------



## Mescalero

Heute vormittag war ich nochmal am See, es war neblig aber mild und windstill. Ich wollte es erneut auf Grasfisch versuchen, hatte diesmal alles dabei und habe für meine Verhältnisse recht großzügig mit LB und Dosenmais gefüttert. 




Der Popup wurde durch ein paar Maiskörner ersetzt und obwohl das Wasser überall geblubbert hat, gab es zunächst nur Gezupfe. Irgendwann hing dann doch ein Fisch, leider nur ein kleiner Spiegler.

Inzwischen hatte der Wind zu pusten angefangen aber anstatt den Nebel wegzublasen und der Sonne Platz zu machen, wurde es ungemütlich. Und weil die Fische ganz offensichtlich wenig Lust hatten zu kooperieren, habe ich eingepackt. 

Vielleicht ist es doch schon zu kalt für die Graskarpfen. Ich muss beim nächsten Mal das Thermometer mitnehmen aber das wird voraussichtlich erst Anfang nächster Woche was.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute vormittag war ich nochmal am See, es war neblig aber mild und windstill. Ich wollte es erneut auf Grasfisch versuchen, hatte diesmal alles dabei und habe für meine Verhältnisse recht großzügig mit LB und Dosenmais gefüttert.
> Anhang anzeigen 421673
> 
> Der Popup wurde durch ein paar Maiskörner ersetzt und obwohl das Wasser überall geblubbert hat, gab es zunächst nur Gezupfe. Irgendwann hing dann doch ein Fisch, leider nur ein kleiner Spiegler.
> 
> Inzwischen hatte der Wind zu pusten angefangen aber anstatt den Nebel wegzublasen und der Sonne Platz zu machen, wurde es ungemütlich. Und weil die Fische ganz offensichtlich wenig Lust hatten zu kooperieren, habe ich eingepackt.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es doch schon zu kalt für die Graskarpfen. Ich muss beim nächsten Mal das Thermometer mitnehmen aber das wird voraussichtlich erst Anfang nächster Woche was.


Petri ! Echt hübsch der Karpfen, ist das der berühmt berüchtigte Zitronenkarpfen ? Ich häng ja regelmäßig am Swim rum und mach wegen fehlenden Bissen Zitronenartige Gesichter  .....aber er hat niee gebissen, ich bin neckig neidisch auf Dich


----------



## daci7

Ich war heut, wie geschrieben, mal auf fremden Pfaden unterwegs... feedern im Stillwasser ... auf Karpfen ... naja.
Die Bedingungen waren aber augenscheinlich perfekt,  jedenfalls anfangs.
Zum ersten Tageslicht hatten wir eine dichte Nebeldecke.





Die Sonne kam irgendwann raus und zerstreute diesen in Windeseile.




Der Tümpel hatte extrem wenig Wasser- eigendlich hätte sich der Fisch stapeln müssen.







Zu Anfang der Session haben wir auch einige Fische gesehen und konnten recht zügig ein paar Augenrote verhaften




... dann kam allerdings richtig fieser, kalter Ostwind auf und es war wie abgeschnitten... naja, meinen Karpfen auf die Feeder hab ich dennoch erwischt, den Drill hab ich mir aber spannender vorgestellt 




Eventuell geh ich heut Abend nochmal los und schau, ob da doch noch was geht 

Trotzdem war es eine entspannte Angelei 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri zu den schönen Fängen.
Gott ich hoffe das die Rüsselpest mich bald in ruhe lässt das ich wieder ans Wasser komme ich bin völlig Unterangelt.


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle lieben Mitükel und ganz besonders an alle Fänger !
Karacho_Kurt , willkommen in der Zentrale des Friedfisch und Tackle Wahsinns....  




geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Silstar-Picker, lieber skyduck - passen normale Schwingspitzbolzen in die Schwingspitz-Spitze? Da hat Silstar mal eine Extrawurst gebraten. In Sachen Spitzenfarbe stimme ich Dir zu.  Und Deine Beobachtung bezüglich dhl (komplett von der Rolle momentan) teile ich.



Verdammt, genauso ist es, das ding hat so ein Minigewinde da geht gar nix rein.... Muss ich nachher mal im Keller gucken ob ich noch einen alten spitzenring dafür habe. Ansonsten weiß einer eine gute Quelle? Oftmals sind die nachgekauften sehr minderwertig in der Qualität...



geomas schrieb:


> Mir ist eben eine alte Silstar-Picker (deutlich älter als Deine neue Rute, skyduck ) in den Warenkorb gefallen und eine seltsame superkurze handgebaute Picker auch. Bin gespannt.



na da bin ich ja auf die Fotos gespannt. Habe da ja auch noch eine Graphite 3545 als Picker mit den schönen vollroten Spitzen. Liebe diese Dinger ja echt aber ein WG von max 10g ist mir an den meißten Stellen zu wenig und ich habe da immer Angst das mal was kräftiges einsteigt. Diese Rütchen sind schon mehr als filigran. Im Winter auf müde störrische Rotaugen ist die aber unschlagbar. In die weicheste Spitze kannste fast nen Knoten reinmachen.

#Grundeln

na ja wenn sie massenhaft vorhanden sind, wie damals an der Ruhr bei mir, kannste einfach nicht dran vorbei. Dieses Jahr habe ich tatsächlich nur in GW an der Weser welche gefangen, das war nach langen Ruhrjahren eine echte Wohltat. Fressen tun die tatsächlich alles, selbst eigene Kumpels, wenn ich sie für Schlangedöbel eingesetzt habe. Die Größe und Härte des Köders verlängert nur die Länge der Zeit, selbst die härtesten und dicksten Bolies werden bei entsprechender Population solange attackiert bis sie kaputt sind...

Mir hat letzlich immer nur eine massive Futterkampagne geholfen, kriegt man die Rotaugen oder Brassen in größeren Mengen an den Platz verschwinden die kleinen Biester von alleine. Oft habe ich gelesen nachts sind die nicht mehr oder weniger aktiv, konnte es an der Ruhr aber nie bestätigen


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil auch von mir an euch alle!
Aktuell habe ich etwas mehr um die Ohren, nichtsdestotrotz war ich die letzten Tage ein paar mal am Wasser. Ich konnte ein paar Barben und Döbel und sogar ein Rotauge erwischen.
Hoffe, dass ich die nächsten Tage noch ein paar Std ans Wasser komme. Nach der Zeitumstellung wird es für mich eher schwierig werden Zeit zum Fischen zu finden.
Ein paar Impressionen vom gestrigen Ansitz. 

















Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## silverfish

Petri zu den Bartelträgern. 
Ich will morgen an einen Karauschentümpel. Zur Stippe nehm ich mal noch ne Feeder mit. 3.90m  90gr.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Heut Nachmittag wurde die fertige Black Star Classic Carp bestückt mit einer Mitchell 410 ausgeführt. Zielfisch war heute Barbe um die Rute etwas zu testen.
Als Montage verwendete ich eine durchgebundene 0,30mm mit 20g Sargblei, Ventilschlauch als Stopper und einen 2er Karpfenhaken. Mit dabei hatte ich nur noch einen Kescher, Matte, Tasche und Stuhl.......es war spürangeln angesagt.
Köder hatte ich Emmertaler und Semmel mit dabei. Der Käse war heute jedoch der Hauptköder und brachte sofort nach dem Einwerfen den ersten Biss. 
Nach vielen Fehlbissen und falschen Anschlagen war der erste Fisch an der Rute ein schöner Aitel von 46cm.






Etwas später gab es einen richtigen Ruck in der Ruten was wohl eine Barbe war, beim Anschlagen merkte ich noch kurz den Fisch der mir dann jedoch abkam.....ein schlechtes Zeichen eigentlich. Das dem nicht so war zeigt sich keine 5 Minuten danach als wider ein kräftiger Ruck in der Rute zu spüren war und dann ein Fisch hängte. Die Rute ging kurz krum und plötzlich kam ich mit dem Kurbel nicht mehr nach und der Fisch schwam zu mir Flussauf. Der Drill der Barbe forderte die 2lbs Carp etwas wobei mir die Aktion schon sehr zusagt. Der Drill war dann dank der doch schwerer ausfallenden Rute nicht recht lang und so konnte ich eine 63er Barbe landen.






 Nach dieser hellen Barbe packte ich zusammen, die Rute hat den Test bestanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Da habt ihr ja wieder losgelegt. Super Fische!
Danke für die tollen Berichte und Fotos.

Petri Heil allen Fängern.


----------



## Mescalero

Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. Ein herzliches Petri dawurzelsepp , Ti-it , daci7 , @alle die ich nicht namentlich erwähnt habe weil man sich das einfach nicht alles merken kann. Es ist einfach enorm, was hier täglich los ist!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Allen die loswaren ein Petri Heil, hier ist der Bär los. Tolle Berichte und Bilder.

Skyduck wenn du keinen passenden Spitzenring bei dir findest, schick mit den Spitzendurchmesser der Rute.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

@ dawurzelsepp 
Was hast du für ne Rolle auf der Rute die gefällt mir und ich suche noch eine für meine Jüngst erstandene Vollglasrute.


----------



## glgl

Hallo KK, hat er im ersten Satz stehen, Mitchell 410. Ein Altertümchen….

LG


Und Petri allen Fängern schöner Fische!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> @ dawurzelsepp
> Was hast du für ne Rolle auf der Rute die gefällt mir und ich suche noch eine für meine Jüngst erstandene Vollglasrute.



Genau ist ne Mitchell 410 sprich eine Mitchell 300 nur mit anderer Übersetzung. 
Sei aber gewarnt bei diesen Rollen läuft der Rotor in die andere Richtung und auch der Bügel öffnet in die andere Richtung. Das Spulengeräusch hingegen ist schön laut da spart man sich den Bissanzeiger.

Petri Dank euch allen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Asche auf mein  Haupt das hab ich zwar gelesen aber irgendwie nicht registriert danke fürs draufheben


----------



## geomas

Wow, super Berichte, schöne Fotos und schönere Fische - danke für die zahlreichen Beiträge!

skyduck - die bestellte Silstar Picker ist ebenfalls eine 3545 Graphite. Bin sehr gespannt. Viel Erfolg in Sachen Spitzenring-Suche!

dawurzelsepp - den Kurbelgriff der alten Mitchell halte ich ergonomisch für perfekt. Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Ersteinsatz der neuen alten Combo!

Ti-it - ohh, Mist, danke fürs Erinnern an die verdaxxxxte Zeitumstellung. Und natürlich ein herzliches Petri zu den wie üblich beeindruckend schönen Garten-Fängen.

Haha, der Mini-Rüssler fetzt ja mal, daci7 !!



Ich war heute am Vormittag auch los, sogar mal wieder mit der Quivertiprute (+Stippe). Der erste Biß war gleich ein ordentlicher Brassen, der aber vor der Landung ausstieg und nur eine Schleimspur an der Mono hinterließ. Besser fischen ließ sich erneut die Whip. Fangen konnte ich etliche Plötz von nicht erwähnenswertem Format. Dosenmais brachte verglichen mit Breadpunch die minimal besseren Fische.






Seltsamerweise kam während des Angelns eine „Schilfinsel” von durchaus beeindruckendem Format angetrieben und zwar flußaufwärts.
Naja, mit etwas Glück gibts auch in den kommenden Tagen die eine oder andere Chance auf einen Gang zum Wasser.


----------



## Minimax

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Genau ist ne Mitchell 410 sprich eine Mitchell 300 nur mit anderer Übersetzung.
> Sei aber gewarnt bei diesen Rollen läuft der Rotor in die andere Richtung und auch der Bügel öffnet in die andere Richtung. Das Spulengeräusch hingegen ist schön laut da spart man sich den Bissanzeiger.
> 
> Petri Dank euch allen.


Und nicht nur das: neben der 5:1 Übersetzung sportet sie 2 Walzenlager (Rotor+Grossrad), ein heute bei allen Exemplaren verlorenen roten Bügeldämpfernübsie aus Gummi, und eine Schmutzabweiserkappe auf der Kurbel. 





Gut das alles lässt mich kalt (bis auf die Schmutzkappe, die ist wirklich sinnvoll und ein echtes Plus). 
Aber was mich als armen, kleinen 300-Prolli wirklich fertig macht und mich vor Neid hecheln lässt, ist der geile Rote Punkt auf der Kurbelachse, das ist ein dezentes und dennoch flashiges Designelement. Begehrenswert!

Hg
Minineid

Oh, und der doppelkonische Kurbelknauf ist auch wesentlich cooler als der Standard Maoam-Knauf.


----------



## geomas

„Service Guaranteed for Life!” lese ich da. Wäre lobenswert.

Rotaugen-Spezi Mark Wintle, dessen YT-Kanal ich neulich empfohlen habe, ist übrigens ein großer Freund der 440A Match.
Beim Schnurgeben (offener Bügel) per Fingerspitze sind ihm die andersdrehenden Mitchells lieber als die korrektdrehenden Rollen.
Kann ich nach einigen Versuchen beim Trotting nachvollziehen. Will man die Schnur bremsen, liegt der Finger an der gefühlt falschen Seite der Spule.

Der „Maoam”-Knauf, lieber Minimax , gefällt mir übrigens wegen seiner überragend fingerfreundlichen Form total.


----------



## Minimax

Wobei: Karacho_Kurt (willkommen in unserer kleinen Karawanserei, und mein Kompliment zu dem sehr coolen Nick  ) leg dich nicht vorschnell auf eine alte Mtichell als zeitschlüssige Ergänzung für Deine Glasrute fest: Die alten Mitchellmodelle sind legendär, und waren zu ihren Zeiten wegweisend. Aber selbst ich als bekennender Fan muss sagen, daß sie heutzutage dem ungewohnten Benutzer viel Verdruss bereiten können. Etwa ab den Siebzigern, besonders den Spätsiebzigern, gibt es eine Vielzahl von Rollen die ebenfalls ein echtes, klassisches Vintage Flair haben, und wesentlich komfortabler und benutzerfreundlicher sind.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Der „Maoam”-Knauf, lieber @Minimax , gefällt mir übrigens wegen seiner überragend fingerfreudnluchen Form total.


Ach, ergonomisch hab ich da überhaupt kein Pferd im Rennen: wenn die Pose dippt, oder die Spitze zuckt, dann finden meine Finger schon die Kurbel. 
Ich hab manchmal so halbgeträumte Phantasien über individualisierte Knäufe, Holz, Knochen, Elfenbein (sekundär!) etc. 
Übrigens schade, daß selbst bei wirklich alten Rollen die Griffe bereits angenietet sind.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, ergonomisch hab ich da überhaupt kein Pferd im Rennen: wenn die Pose dippt, oder die Spitze zuckt, dann finden meine Finger schon die Kurbel.
> Ich hab manchmal so halbgeträumte Phantasien über individualisierte Knäufe, Holz, Knochen, Elfenbein (sekundär!) etc.
> Übrigens schade, daß selbst bei wirklich alten Rollen die Griffe bereits angenietet sind.


In der Praxis gefallen mir die EVA-Knäufe fast am besten (griffig auch mit kalten, fischigen Fingern), aber die gelungene Formgebung der Mitchell-Knäufe fiel mir neulich beim Angeln mit der Mitchell 300 auf.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> In der Praxis gefallen mir die EVA-Knäufe fast am besten (griffig auch mit kalten, fischigen Fingern), aber die gelungene Formgebung der Mitchell-Knäufe fiel mir neulich beim Angeln mit der Mitchell 300 auf.


Ja, kissenförmige Griffe sind ja heute immer noch Standard bei kleinen/mittleren Rollen,  aber der kleine 'Twist' ist irgendwann verloren gegangen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei: Karacho_Kurt (willkommen in unserer kleinen Karawanserei, und mein Kompliment zu dem sehr coolen Nick  ) leg dich nicht vorschnell auf eine alte Mtichell als zeitschlüssige Ergänzung für Deine Glasrute fest: Die alten Mitchellmodelle sind legendär, und waren zu ihren Zeiten wegweisend. Aber selbst ich als bekennender Fan muss sagen, daß sie heutzutage dem ungewohnten Benutzer viel Verdruss bereiten können. Etwa ab den Siebzigern, besonders den Spätsiebzigern, gibt es eine Vielzahl von Rollen die ebenfalls ein echtes, klassisches Vintage Flair haben, und wesentlich komfortabler und benutzerfreundlicher sind.


Ich muss ehrlich sagen mit der umgedreht Drehung das schreckt mich schon etwas ab da ich wie schon erwähnt ja auch noch nicht wirklich der routinierteste Angler bin.
Ich suche schon eher was gut und einfach zu bedienendes. Auch wenn die mitchell optisch einfach ein Hammer ist.
Ich Pack morgen mal ein paar Fotos von der rute rein vlt hat ja jemand ne Empfehlung.


----------



## Dace

Petri allen die ans Wasser gelangt sind und erfolgreich waren! Im Moment liegt die Schlagzahl der Fänge hier ja hoch! 

Zudem interessante Diskussion um die gute alte Mitchell. Jedesmal wenn ich zur Messe für altes Angelgerät fahre, muss eine Mitchell mit. Aber da gibt es noch viele andere Röllchen ...
Ich liebe zum Beispiel die Mitchell Match: beim Auswerfen auf den Bügel drücken und ab gehts - ein Genuss. 








Angeln war ich auch. Eigentlich wollte ich gestern gar nicht fahren, der Wind kam recht kühl aus N-NO!

Aber ich war am Dienstag im Baitstore und habe mir nach 6 Wochen meine Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb abgeholt - kostenlos wurde das Spitzenteil für den Quiver getauscht. Gleich noch ein Paar Korum Schuhe mitgenommen und etwas Kleinkram. Also musste/wollte ich die Rute wieder ausprobieren und die neuen Schuhe einlaufen. Dabei ist es auch geblieben, Schuhe eingelaufen, Rute hat nur auf den Rutenhaltern gelegen und jede Menge Kraut gab es im Wasser. Der "weed-stop" funktionierte aber gut und hielt das meiste Kraut von Blei und Haken fern.






Dafür war ich am Montag erfolgreich. Zwei Barben konnte ich fangen und eine vorwitzige Grundel - das Thema hatten wir ja gerade - hat sich den Haken hinter die Kiemen gesetzt - das kommt davon, wenn man gierig ist und den Hals nicht voll kriegt:

















Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri Roland zuden Barben und schön das du deine Drennan Specialist  wider hast.

# Mitchell 410

Ich könnte mich nicht erinnern das meine Mitchell 410 ein Wälzlager hatte Minimax da muss ich glatt heute mal nachschauen.
Könnte das evtl daran liegen das meine noch eine ältere Version der 410 ist ?
Der Gummi und die Schmutzkappe sind mir zudem neu, danke fürs einstellen der Seite.

Eigentlich hatte ich alle meine Mitchell 300 samt Ersatzspulen (tief+Match) schonmal verkauft doch wie der Wink des Schicksals es manchmal will kam zuerst eine 300er und dann eine 410 aus dem Recyclinghof bei mir wider an. Die 300er war nach Reinigung sofort fischbar und bei der 410 musste ich die Rücklaufsperre aus Kunststoff ersetzen da die Zähne aus Kunststoff bis auf einen Zahn weg waren. Das Teil habe ich dank eines Forenmitglieds bekommen und versuche seither die 410 *"ohne"* Rücklaufsperre zu fischen....zumindest beim Einkurbeln und Drillen. Von den Knäufen muss ich sagen liegt der Verdrehte shcon gut in der Hand wobei ich eig an jeder Rolle schnell den Knauf in der Hand habe. Das einzige was maich an diesen Rollen etwas stört ist der niedrige Einzug und das ewige Kurbeln  da hatten andere Hersteller weit aus bessere Modelle. Meine kleine Turbo 15 z.B. ist mir da um einiges lieber als die Mitchell 410 "aber" es wollen ja alle Rollen mal bewegt werden.

Karacho_Kurt 
Für den Anfang würde ich dir eher weniger zu einer Mitchell 300 etc raten sondern eher in Richtung DAM Quick 330 - 330N die sind Preislich und Qualitativ auch in Ordnung. Auf dem Foto von Dace kannst du zudem welche sehen in den Sonderfarben Rot und Grün.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Karacho_Kurt
> Für den Anfang würde ich dir eher weniger zu einer Mitchell 300 etc raten sondern eher in Richtung DAM Quick 330 - 330N die sind Preislich und Qualitativ auch in Ordnung. Auf dem Foto von Dace kannst du zudem welche sehen in den Sonderfarben Rot und Grün.


Wirklich ne schöne Rolle in grün wäre ein träumchen aber definitiv nichts für meine Brieftasche


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

So für alle die den Vintage Angeln Threat nicht mitverfolgen hier meine neue alte


----------



## skyduck

Petri Ti-it  und Dace zu den tollen Fischen. 

Dace Tatsächlich ist das auch eine häufige Hakart bei den Grundeln. Einfach durch wildes Gewusel und gieriges Geschnappe sich selbst am Haken zu harpunieren. Auch doubletten sind da gerade bei größeren Haken und Bolies keine Seltenheit. Man sollte da auch vermeiden Pellets oder ähnliches mit Gummis anzuködern, die beissen sie nämlich mit ihren kleinen spitzen Zähnchen schnell kaputt...  Super das sie das Drennan spitzenteil getauscht haben. Haben die da noch was zu gesagt im Baitstore?

So, einen Schwingspitzenring habe ich gefunden, leider nur in 2.7mm, ich hoffe das passt, gemessen mit schlechten Werkzeug hatte ich eigentlich 2,8mm, mal schauen...

Bunte Maden 2.0, Händler hat sich gemeldet und neu verschickt, kann sich das mit DHL auch nicht erklären. die Hoffnung liegt jetzt auf Hermes, schauen wir mal...


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> ....kann sich das mit DHL auch nicht erklären. *die Hoffnung liegt jetzt auf Hermes*, schauen wir mal...



Ohh, Mist, jetzt bist Du richtig gebürstet...  

Spaß beiseite, die Paketdienste sind momentan wohl alle neben der Form, eine schnelle Zustellung eher Glücksache als Selbstverständlichkeit.
Immerhin soll das Paket aus NL heute schon zugestellt werden (Dienstag erst bestellt).


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Ohh, Mist, jetzt bist Du richtig gebürstet...
> 
> Spaß beiseite, die Paketdienste sind momentan wohl alle neben der Form, eine schnelle Zustellung eher Glücksache als Selbstverständlichkeit.
> Immerhin soll das Paket aus NL heute schon zugestellt werden (Dienstag erst bestellt).


ja das ist aber auch von Ort und Dienst immer unterschiedlich. Hier bei mir funktioniert GLS meist am komplikationslosesten. Sinnigerweise ist es tatsächlich oft so, dass Pakete von ausserhalb Deutschlands mitlerweile schneller sind als die aus dem Inland. Verrückte Welt...


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Haben die da noch was zu gesagt im Baitstore?



Nein, lief alles gräuschlos über die Bühne. Oder sagen wir mal so: mit Drennan gibt es wieder mal Lieferschwierigkeiten, er hat sie mir aus seinen Beständen getauscht ... wie das am Ende für ihn ausgeht, weiß ich nicht ...



skyduck schrieb:


> dass Pakete von ausserhalb Deutschlands mitlerweile schneller sind als die aus dem Inland.


So ist es, kann ich auch so bestätigen. 



geomas schrieb:


> die Paketdienste sind momentan wohl alle neben der Form



Besonders das verlängerte "Liegenlassen im Verteilerzentrum" wird gerne genommen, warum ... ?


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Anscheinend sind nach einigen eher inoffiziellen Meldungen (1.Hand/Mund) viele Paketfahrer u. auch Handwerker u. Verkäufer  dauernd immer wieder Corona-erkrankt und fallen aus.
Das war wohl leider nix mit Geimpft und Gesund bleiben, jetzt gibt es immer mehr Personalnotstand allerorten. Wo soll das hin führen?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Noch zusätzlich fehlen tausende ukrainischen LKW Fahrer und es herrscht überall Mangel an Arbeitskräften es ist wirklich schwierig im Moment und wenn ich dann sehe das der Amazon oder Hermes Fahrer Abends um Acht halb neun noch Klingelt dann tun die Kerle mir echt leid.


----------



## Mescalero

So ist es wohl, Personal fehlt überall. Bei uns im sozialen Bereich sind seit ein paar Jahren permanent und dauerhaft Stellen ausgeschrieben. 
Im Supermercado gestern war eine riesige Schlange an der einzigen Kasse - sonst hieß es immer "Zweite Kasse bitte". Gestern nicht, da war niemand zum kassieren.


----------



## geomas

GLS aus den Niederlanden war wirklich fix, habe eben drei Ruten aus dem Paketshop abgeholt. 

Die „häßliche Picker” („Avilent” ???) wird  mir am Wasser sicher viel Freude bereiten. Die eingespleißte Glasspitze paßt von der Biegekurve nicht perfekt zum Blank, aber zum feinen Nahdistanz-Fischen sollte die Rute top sein. Sehr kurzer Vollkorkgriff, sieht aus wie die billige Schwester der schnieken Alan Brown „Winner” Picker.

Die Silstar Graphite 3545-300 macht einen super Eindruck, zwei feine rote Spitzen waren dabei.

Und neu, wenn auch sehr lange gelagert, ist eine Browning Commercial King Quickfish Bomb in 3m. Die Rute ist seltsam gebaut: aus dem Handgriff kommen zwei teleskopierbare Teile, dann wird nur noch die Spitze (dabei waren 1 und 1,5oz Spitzen) montiert. TL ist etwa 1,70m. Mikr gefällt sie so trocken.

Diese Sachen und etwas Kleinkram kamen von https://www.cvfishing.nl/nl/ . Guter Laden mit einigen interessanten gebrauchten Angelsachen, nicht nur für Friedfischer.


----------



## skyduck

*Wer Interesse an einem fast unbenutzten Deeper Chirp+ 2.0 hat darf mir gerne eine PN schicken.*

geomas  2 von 4 Spitzen ist doch schonmal was. Sind die gleich lang oder unterschiedlich? Bei mir ist es tatsächlich so, dass die kürzeste die "härteste"  ist und dann je feiner sie wird einfach nur länger wird, bzw je härter einfach oben gekappt. Ist optisch natürlich direkt sichtbar der Härtegrad...


----------



## Mescalero

#wasserkugel

Liebe StammtischbrüderInnen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der "Tragkraft" von Wasserkugeln? 

Es gibt neben den Durchlaufkugeln auch die Modelle mit je einer Öse auf jeder Seite, um die geht es.
Wenn man die Schnur nicht durchfädelt sondern in die Ösen knotet, muss die Kugel im Ernstfall stabiler sein als die Schnur. Wie viel trägt so eine Murmel etwa? Ich habe da überhaupt keine Idee.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Wer Interesse an einem fast unbenutzten Deeper Chirp+ 2.0 hat


Why?
Nachdem ich alle drei "Smart Cast" durch hatte, wollte ich eigentlich nichtmehr, aber die Deeper hatten mich doch irgendwie getriggert.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wie viel trägt so eine Murmel etwa?


Mehr als genug..!
Edit: Ich bebutze allerdings ausschließlich solche von "Buldo"; da ist mir selbst bei härtester Belastung noch nie etwas gebrochen.
Auch der fetteste Karpfen ist nicht in der Lage das kleinste Buldo zu sprengen.. .


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Why?
> Nachdem ich alle drei "Smart Cast" durch hatte, wollte ich eigentlich nichtmehr, aber die Deeper hatten mich doch irgendwie getriggert.. .


ich hatte soviel mit dem Ding vor, jetzt liegt der seit dem Kauf im Februar im Regal und war einmal für 15 Minuten im Wasser. Da kaufe ich mir lieber noch ne schöne Rute. Ist schon geil das Teil aber wenn ich am Wasser bin will ich angeln und nicht das Kügelchen durchs Wasser ziehen, ist dann wohl eher was für die die wirklich ihre Stellen genau untersuchen und Hotspots suchen oder da mit der App ihr Gewässer katografieren wollen, alles nicht so meins musste ich feststellen.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> ich hatte soviel mit dem Ding vor, jetzt liegt der seit dem Kauf im Februar im Regal und war einmal für 15 Minuten im Wasser. Da kaufe ich mir lieber noch ne schöne Rute. Ist schon geil das Teil aber wenn ich am Wasser bin will ich angeln und nicht das Kügelchen durchs Wasser ziehen, ist dann wohl eher was für die die wirklich ihre Stellen genau untersuchen und Hotspots suchen oder da mit der App ihr Gewässer katografieren wollen, nicht so meins...


So hab ich mir das schon gedacht....


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> *Wer Interesse an einem fast unbenutzten Deeper Chirp+ 2.0 hat darf mir gerne eine PN schicken.*
> 
> geomas  2 von 4 Spitzen ist doch schonmal was. Sind die gleich lang oder unterschiedlich? Bei mir ist es tatsächlich so, dass die kürzeste die "härteste"  ist und dann je feiner sie wird einfach nur länger wird, bzw je härter einfach oben gekappt. Ist optisch natürlich direkt sichtbar der Härtegrad...



Danke, es waren zwei unterschiedlich lange Spitzen dabei, jeweils mit winzigen Drahtringen. Der Trick mit der Länge=Weiche der Spitze kam wohl von Shakespeare mit der ersten und originalen „Wand”. Ich finde es absolut praktisch und logisch, so zu verfahren, um den Härtegrad der Spitzen zu variieren.








Die Silstar ist vom Zustand her fast wie neu; die Avilent scheint mit der Alan Brown Picker verwandt zu sein. Muß die beiden 7ft-Picker mal in aller Ruhe bei Tageslicht vergleichen. Auf jeden Falls ist die Spitze bei der Alan Brown meisterlich eingepaßt, bei der Avilent nicht (Reparatur??). Und die Ringe sind bei der Avilent gröber.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Die Silstar ist vom Zustand her fast wie neu; die Avilent scheint mit der Alan Brown Picker verwandt zu sein. Muß die beiden 7ft-Picker mal in aller Ruhe bei Tageslicht vergleichen


Alter, ganz ehrlich, bei dir bräuchte ich sechs Tage um deinen "kleinen Forst" durchzutesten...
Allein all die tollen Stöckchen von denen ich weiß...


----------



## Jason

Dace schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich zur Messe für altes Angelgerät fahre, muss eine Mitchell mit. Aber da gibt es noch viele andere Röllchen ...


Das ist ja ein reichlich gedeckter Tisch. Viele schöne Rollen liegen dabei und in der Mitte 4 schöne Ambidex.
Kannst du hier sagen, wo die nächste Messe für altes Angelgerät ist und wo die stattfindet? Da ist bestimmt was für meine Sammlung dabei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> und in der Mitte 4 schöne Ambidex.


Die, die Sigma, und die Daiwa GS - besser geht im klassichen Rahmen wohl kaum.. .
Diese Rollen sind schon dermaßen ausgereift, dass der Unterschied zu modernem Gerät durch andere Vorteile durchaus aufgehoben werden kann.


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alter, ganz ehrlich, bei dir bräuchte ich sechs Tage um deinen "kleinen Forst" durchzutesten...
> Allein all die tollen Stöckchen von denen ich weiß...


Das ist sein Hobby und ich finde das gut.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, es waren zwei unterschiedlich lange Spitzen dabei, jeweils mit winzigen Drahtringen. Der Trick mit der Länge=Weiche der Spitze kam wohl von Shakespeare mit der ersten und originalen „Wand”. Ich finde es absolut praktisch und logisch, so zu verfahren, um den Härtegrad der Spitzen zu variieren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Silstar ist vom Zustand her fast wie neu; die Avilent scheint mit der Alan Brown Picker verwandt zu sein. Muß die beiden 7ft-Picker mal in aller Ruhe bei Tageslicht vergleichen. Auf jeden Falls ist die Spitze bei der Alan Brown meisterlich eingepaßt, bei der Avilent nicht (Reparatur??). Und die Ringe sind bei der Avilent gröber.


interessant meine 3545 ist in bordeaux, ist allerdings auch eine 260 und die Rollenringe sind in silber. Ja die Spitzen sollte man tunlichst zuhause montieren, sonst kann das gerade mit klammen Finger echt kniffelig werden. Ist dein Griff hinten auch zum aufschrauben um dort die Spitzen zu transportieren? Vielleicht ist da ja noch was versteckt...


----------



## geomas

Ja, genau, die Spitzen können im Griff transportiert werden, eine der beiden Tips war darin verstaut (das wußte der Händler auch). 
Mit der längeren Spitze montiert sind Hand- und Carrierteil unterschiedlich lang (gefährlich beim Transport). 
Mal sehen, wie sich die transportfreundliche kürzere Tip fischt. 

Die 3545 gab es auch noch kürzer als 2,60m, falls ich nicht irre.


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die, die Sigma, und die Daiwa GS - besser geht im klassichen Rahmen wohl kaum.. .
> Diese Rollen sind schon dermaßen ausgereift, dass der Unterschied zu modernem Gerät durch andere Vorteile durchaus aufgehoben werden kann.


Hmm, Sigmas kann ich keine erkennen, Shakespeare Ambidex, Abu Cardinal, Mitchell und DAM-Rollen, aber wo liegen die tollen Sigma Rollen? 
Definitiv würde ich gerne auf so einer Messe gerne rumstöbern. Wenn man da sich nicht unter Kontrolle hat, kann man Arm werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Hmm, Sigmas kann ich keine erkennen, Shakespeare Ambidex, Abu Cardinal, Mitchell und DAM-Rollen, aber wo liegen die tollen Sigma Rollen?
> Definitiv würde ich gerne auf so einer Messe gerne rumstöbern. Wenn man da sich nicht unter Kontrolle hat, kann man Arm werden.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wollt grad sagen, auf dem herrlichen Bild von Dace fallen ja nicht nur die wunderbaren Rollen auf, sondern auch die kleinen, liebevoll mit Bändchen befestigten kleinen Pappschildchen... und ich wette, wer seinen Tisch auf einer solchen Messe aufbaut, weiss fand genau welche Zahl er darauf schreibt.


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> und ich wette, wer seinen Tisch auf einer solchen Messe aufbaut, weiss fand genau welche Zahl er darauf schreibt.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. VB findet man bestimmt nicht auf den Pappschildern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher

Jason schrieb:


> Hmm, Sigmas kann ich keine erkennen, Shakespeare Ambidex, Abu Cardinal, Mitchell und DAM-Rollen, aber wo liegen die tollen Sigma Rollen?


Da liegen natürlich keine Sigma und Gs....


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein reichlich gedeckter Tisch. Viele schöne Rollen liegen dabei und in der Mitte 4 schöne Ambidex.
> Kannst du hier sagen, wo die nächste Messe für altes Angelgerät ist und wo die stattfindet? Da ist bestimmt was für meine Sammlung dabei.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich war heute bei einem Sammler in Hamm und habe mir 3 Daiwa Rollen abgeholt, Daiwa BG 13 und 15 und eine 1300x Black Edition. Dazu hab ich dann spontan noch eine Balzer Magna Princess Heavy Feeder Rute einverleibt  

Der Verkäufer hat mir von einer Vintage Angelmesse in Holland am nächsten WE erzählt:


			https://vhv-daca.org/PDF/Vught-2022-DE.pdf


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> und ich wette, wer seinen Tisch auf einer solchen Messe aufbaut, weiss fand genau welche Zahl er darauf schreibt.


Vielleicht irren wir uns und man kann ein Schnäppchen machen. Aber da irre ich mich ehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei einem Sammler in Hamm und habe mir 3 Daiwa Rollen abgeholt, Daiwa BG 13 und 15 und eine 1300x Black Edition. Dazu hab ich dann spontan noch eine Balzer Magna Princess Heavy Feeder Rute einverleibt
> 
> Der Verkäufer hat mir von einer Vintage Angelmesse in Holland am kommenden WE erzählt:
> 
> 
> https://vhv-daca.org/PDF/Vught-2022-DE.pdf


Oh weh, dann müsste ich ins Käseland. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich auch noch ein bisschen Dope einkaufen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+

Ist aber nicht dieses Wochenende, sondern das nächste.


----------



## Dace

Jason schrieb:


> Kannst du hier sagen, wo die nächste Messe für altes Angelgerät ist und wo die stattfindet?



Tikey0815 hat es schon getan, es ist diese Messe. Ob man Schnäppchen machen kann, kommt immer drauf an, welche Qualität man kaufen will. Es gibt schrottige Sachen, die dann überarbeitet werden müssen oder auch solche, die schon top überarbeitet sind. Wenn etwas im Trend liegt, kostet es.

Aber irgendwie ist eigentlich immer etwas dabei.


Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Jason schrieb:


> Oh weh, dann müsste ich ins Käseland. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich auch noch ein bisschen Dope einkaufen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Und gute 600 km zu fahren.


----------



## Jason

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und gute 600 km zu fahren.


Das kommt natürlich nicht in Frage. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Oh weh, dann müsste ich ins Käseland. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich auch noch ein bisschen Dope einkaufen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


so einen Laden habe ich vor der Türe ca. 4km nur geradeaus.


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und gute 600 km zu fahren.


kommst bei mir vorbei haste dann 200km gespart ich fahre dann weiter, und auf dem Weg geht es bei daci7 vorbei den kann man gleich mit einladen


----------



## Hecht100+

Thomas. schrieb:


> kommst bei mir vorbei haste dann 200km gespart ich fahre dann weiter, und auf dem Weg geht es bei @daci7 vorbei den kann man gleich mit einladen


Die 600 wären für Jason gewesen, über den Rest denke ich mal nach.


----------



## Tikey0815

Würde ja mitkommen aber weile dann schon ein Tag auf Kreta


----------



## kuttenkarl

Die Spitzen der Silstar 3545 






Habe heute die Madenkörbe vom Angelcenter Kassel bekommen. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist unter aller Sau. Die Bohrungen scheinen einfach reingewürgt zu sein. Es gibt keinerlei Entgratung. Die werde ich jetzt selbst vornehmen.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Das erste Bild zeigt einen Madenkorb vom Angelcenter Kassel. Leider sind die Bilder mies. Die grauen Punkte ober und unterhalb des Gummis sind Plastikgrate. Kein Vergleich zu den Körben von House of Brunner.


----------



## skyduck

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Die Spitzen der Silstar 3545
> Anhang anzeigen 421852
> 
> 
> Habe heute die Madenkörbe vom Angelcenter Kassel bekommen. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist unter aller Sau. Die Bohrungen scheinen einfach reingewürgt zu sein. Es gibt keinerlei Entgratung. Die werde ich jetzt selbst vornehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421854
> Anhang anzeigen 421855
> Anhang anzeigen 421856
> 
> Das erste Bild zeigt einen Madenkorb vom Angelcenter Kassel. Leider sind die Bilder mies. Die grauen Punkte ober und unterhalb des Gummis sind Plastikgrate. Kein Vergleich zu den Körben von House of Brunner.


Tatsächlich sind Original 4 Spitzen bei. Welche ist das? Genauso sieht meine 260er auch aus. Sind die Rollenringe Silber oder Gold? Ist nicht so ganz erkennbar.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Skyduck,
es sind 4 Spitzen, habe gerade noch eine Spitze im Handteil gefunden, hatte sich im Blank verklemmt. Die Rute ist 2,6m lang und hat goldene Schieberinge.


----------



## Mikesch

skyduck schrieb:


> .... die Hoffnung liegt jetzt auf Hermes, schauen wir mal...


Der legt bei uns die Pakete nur vor die Haustür, läutet kurz und verschwindet wieder. (Hat wohl vor dem "Hundchen" Angst. Der tut nix.  )


----------



## rhinefisher

Hier läufts ganz gut mit Hermes.
Aber GLS..... ein schwarzes Loch.... .

Seit Tage denke ich ans Posenangeln auf Brassen.
Da sieht man ja, je nach Umweltbedingungen, so ziehmlich alles zwischen 0,5 und 50gr.
Wie groß ist der Unterschied bei der Bißanzeige eigentlich in der Realität?
Die fangen ja alle ganz gut.. .


----------



## silverfish

Warum Wasserkugel knoten ???  Durchschlaufen und mit Stopper halten. Zwei Knoten weniger in der Montage.


----------



## Mescalero

Ich verwende den Chuck Norris Knot. Der hält das Doppelte der Schnur.


----------



## daci7

Ich muss heute mal wieder meine Tochter hüten wegen Rüsselseuche  ... da dachte ich mir, wir können zum spazieren kurz ja zwei Bolos mitnehmen und mal antesten, ob ich tatsächlich noch ne Rotfeder oder sogar ne Schleie oder nen Karpfen im "Dorfteich" erwischen kann. Die Kleine war begeistert!




Nach nur 20min kamen auch ziemlich flott hintereinander 3 Blasenteppiche über den Platz, den ich mit Dosenmais und Maden angelegt habe und zogen dort ihre Runden ... und nach 21min wollte meine zuckersüße Diktatorin nach Hause. Ich wollte natürlich noch so paar min dranhängen.
Nach kurzer aber heftiger Diskussion haben wir uns auf einen Kompromiss geeinigt und sind direkt gegangen. Auf dem Rückweg musste ich die Prinzessin dann noch mit Schokobrötchen besänftigen ... Frauen ... 
Groetjes
David


----------



## silverfish

Hätteste mal die Schokobrötchen auf dem Hinweg geholt.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Wie war das? Wir sind Männer, wir haben das Recht zu tun und zu lassen was unsere Frauen wollen! Blöd wird es wenn man dieses Motto beherzigt obwohl man weder Kinder hat, noch in einer Beziehung ist, das muss man auch erst mal schaffen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich muss heute mal wieder meine Tochter hüten wegen Rüsselseuche  ... da dachte ich mir, wir können zum spazieren kurz ja zwei Bolos mitnehmen und mal antesten, ob ich tatsächlich noch ne Rotfeder oder sogar ne Schleie oder nen Karpfen im "Dorfteich" erwischen kann. Die Kleine war begeistert!
> 
> Nach nur 20min kamen auch ziemlich flott hintereinander 3 Blasenteppiche über den Platz, den ich mit Dosenmais und Maden angelegt habe und zogen dort ihre Runden ... und nach 21min wollte meine zuckersüße Diktatorin nach Hause. Ich wollte natürlich noch so paar min dranhängen.
> Nach kurzer aber heftiger Diskussion haben wir uns auf einen Kompromiss geeinigt und sind direkt gegangen. Auf dem Rückweg musste ich die Prinzessin dann noch mit Schokobrötchen besänftigen ... Frauen ...
> Groetjes
> David


Tja so geht das mit Kids.
Wenn ich mit der Familie losziehe ist immer Proviant und Beschäftigung dabei sonst wird der Ansitz kurz. Zusätzlich hab ich noch das Glück das meine Frau "noch" keinen Angelschein inne hat.
Wenn es mal soweit ist werden wir uns abwechseln damit die Jungs bei Laune bleiben.


----------



## Ti-it

skyduck schrieb:


> interessant meine 3545 ist in bordeaux, ist allerdings auch eine 260 und die Rollenringe sind in silber. Ja die Spitzen sollte man tunlichst zuhause montieren, sonst kann das gerade mit klammen Finger echt kniffelig werden. Ist dein Griff hinten auch zum aufschrauben um dort die Spitzen zu transportieren? Vielleicht ist da ja noch was versteckt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421827


Habe jetzt meine mit auch diesen Spitzen auch mal hervorgekramt. Bei mir sind 2 Spitzen vorhanden. Ob es ggf. mal mehr waren, weiß ich ehrlicherweise nicht. Auf alle Fälle kann man die bei meiner allerdings nicht im Handteil verstauen.
Die Längere von beiden hat ganze 56cm (volle Länge), die Kürzere 42cm.









Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Ti-it - sehr interessant! Von der X-Citer habe ich ein etwas anderes MatchPicker-Modell, gleiche Länge, aber Vollschaumstoffgriff mit Schieberingen. Ne prima Universal-Winklepicker. Hester hat mir dankenswerterweise zu passenden Spitzen verholfen.


----------



## geomas

Heute Abend konnte ich die neue alte kurze Picker kurz antesten. Dazu hatte ich ihr eine Biomaster 1000x draufgeschnallt, eine supersimple Montage geknüppert und ab dafür. 





Drahtringe an der recht kurzen Glasfiberspitze, am Blank sind relativ „klobige” Ringe mit Einlage verbaut. „Unter Last” zeigt sich, daß die weiche Glastip und der dünne Carbonblank nicht besonders gut zusammenpassen, die Spitze biegt sich sehr viel stärker als der Blank.
Das ist bei der sonst sehr ähnlichen 7ft Alan Brown ganz anders, da paßt alles perfekt.

Wegen allerhand Treibgut (Laub, Zweige, Kraut) habe ich die Rute mal niedrig, mal etwas höher abgelegt. Die amateurhaft bemalte Glasspitze zeigte die Bisse gut an. Anfangs gab es drei oder 4 Plötz von etwa 17-23cm, dann bissen die Brassen. Mit den 4 gelandeten Fischen von etwa 35-50cm hatte das Rütchen gar keine Probleme, nur die Rolle gefiel mir nicht (braucht wohl ne gründliche Wartung).





Nicht mehr ganz frischer Dosenmais und Breadpunch funktionierten gleich gut als Hakenköder.
Als Haken hatte ich einen 16er LS-2210B direkt angeknotet, als Bebleiung dienten 2 SSG-Spaltbleie.


----------



## Minimax

Nabend Jungs,
Und ein herzliches Petri an geomas zu den schönen Testkandidaten für die neue alte Combo, und mein Kompliment an daci7 für die gelungene Appeasementpolitik- Du hattest keine andere Wahl.

Ich hab mich heute erneut zum Oberlauf des Langstreckenflüsschens begeben (tuliplos!!), um doch noch mal die Chance auf ein Thymianduftendes Wunder wie letztes Wochenende zu nutzen- und weil es dort so schön ist, auenländisch schön sozusagen:




Needless to say, das mein Plan nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war. Das Problem dort ist, daß der Erfolgsköder Wurm dort garnicht bis zu der ersehnten Fahnenträgerin gelangen kann, weil er an allen beangelten Swims Instantan von Exemplaren einer in der Schonzeit befindlichen Spezies geschnappt wird, die für ihr debil-suizidales Schluckverhalten und ihre mimosenhafte Reaktion auf Angelhaken bekannt ist. Nach ein paar solcher Kandidaten, bei denen gottseidank alles glimpflich abging, hab ich die Würmchen dann in die Angeltasche verbannt, denn es war abzusehen das es irgendwann zu Tränen gekommen wäre.*

Also habbich auf Made geschaltet, die dann auch von den lästigen Rotpunktlern verschont wurde, leider aber auch vom eigentlichen Zielfisch.

Aber die Gründlinge liebten die Krabbler! Und das war ne lustige kleine Angelei, denn ich hatte zum ersten mal die Gelegenheit gezielt auf Gründlinge zu angeln, die süssen kleinen Wonneproppen! Ich hab heut mehr Gründlinge gefangen als in meinem Anglerleben zuvor-  Es gab Exemplare bis 15cm, nicht schlecht, hier ein besonders hübscher Geselle:





Und das bringt mich zum Forschungsergebnis der heutigen Tour: Ich hatte nämlich künstliche rote Maden dabei, weil ich schon ne Ahnung hinsichtlich des Wurmfiaskos hatte, aber auch, weil wir uns ja auch neulich über #gefärbte Maden ; #rote Maden ;  #Kunstmaden ; #Artificials #Kontrast unterhalten hatten.

Ich hab also mit Maden&Schleuder geloosefeedet, und als Köder entweder nur Maden, Maden&Kunstmaden oder nur Kunstmaden präsentiert:





Das Ergebnis war überraschend eindeutig: Maden solo wurden gerne von den Fischen genommen, Logo. Und übrigens auch die Kunstmaden solo- das war überraschend.
Aber Kombi Made-rote Kunstmade hat die Fische begeistert. Darauf bissen sie instantan und rabiat, wesentlich schneller und entschlossener: Ich glaube, das ist ein starkes Argument für die Kontrastwirkung rot-weiss. Ich glaube auch, das ist nicht Gobio-Spezifisch, aber das werden zukünftige Tests zeigen. Und ein schöner Nebeneffekt war, das ob Kunst oder Echte, beide Varianten von kleinen rotgetupften Selbstmördern verschmäht wurden.

Dies ist das verwendete Produkt, das ich mehr oder weniger wahllos aus dem Angelladen gesnatcht habe:




	

		
			
		

		
	
Neben der dezent-geschmackvollen Verpackung sieht man, daß diese Kunstmaden eher korallenrot statt casterrot oder signalrot sind, sääähr elastisch und weich sind (vgl. Das gestreckte  exemplar). Sie sind weder sinkend noch auftreiben, sondern neutral und sie sind stinkig geflavourt, der Geruch erinnert schwach an den widerlich-süß-fischige Miasma toter brauner Maden.

Mal sehen, ob die ekligen kleinen Kunstpopel in Kombination mit echten Maden auch andere Spezies begeistern können,

Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax




*Also ehrlich, selbst ein halbverhungerter Microdöbel würde niemals so dämlich auf den Köder zimmern, und wenn ers täte würde er mit seinen Schlundzähnen nen Knoten in den Haken machen und ihn wieder ausspucken. Rotpunktler sind hübsch, kampfstark, lecker, aber eben auch echte Schwachköpfe.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde, und Petri Heil allen glücklichen Fängern



daci7 schrieb:


> Nach nur 20min kamen auch ziemlich flott hintereinander 3 Blasenteppiche über den Platz, den ich mit Dosenmais und Maden angelegt habe und zogen dort ihre Runden ... und nach 21min wollte meine zuckersüße Diktatorin nach Hause. Ich wollte natürlich noch so paar min dranhängen.
> Nach kurzer aber heftiger Diskussion haben wir uns auf einen Kompromiss geeinigt und sind direkt gegangen. Auf dem Rückweg musste ich die Prinzessin dann noch mit Schokobrötchen besänftigen ... Frauen ...



Na das Schiksal werde ich in den nächsten Jahren wohl auch teilen, ab nächstes Jahr werde ich meine Kleine auch mit ans Wasser nehmen, mal sehen was mich erwartet...
Vielleicht kann ich sie für die Angelei begeistern



geomas schrieb:


> Wegen allerhand Treibgut (Laub, Zweige, Kraut) habe ich die Rute mal niedrig, mal etwas höher abgelegt. Die amateurhaft bemalte Glasspitze zeigte die Bisse gut an. Anfangs gab es drei oder 4 Plötz von etwa 17-23cm, dann bissen die Brassen. Mit den 4 gelandeten Fischen von etwa 35-50cm hatte das Rütchen gar keine Probleme, nur die Rolle gefiel mir nicht (braucht wohl ne gründliche Wartung).



Einen schönen Herbstbrassen zeigst du uns da, ja feines pickern macht Laune gefällt mir auf jedenfall besser als mit der Feederrute die ist nicht wirklich meine Welt.
Entweder schön mit der Match oder Picker das macht Spaß.




Minimax schrieb:


> Aber die Gründlinge liebten die Krabbler! Und das war ne lustige kleine Angelei, denn ich hatte zum ersten mal die Gelegenheit gezielt auf Gründlinge zu angeln, die süssen kleinen Wonneproppen! Ich hab heut mehr Gründlinge gefangen als in meinem Anglerleben zuvor- Es gab Exemplare bis 15cm, nicht schlecht, hier ein besonders hübscher Geselle:



Das sind einfach tolle Fische, schade das die nicht größer werden so um die 70-80cm wäre nicht schlecht, von denen habeich dieses Jahrleider keinen erwischt.



Minimax schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis war überraschend eindeutig: Maden solo wurden gerne von den Fischen genommen, Logo. Und übrigens auch die Kunstmaden solo- das war überraschend.
> Aber Kombi Made-rote Kunstmade hat die Fische begeistert. Darauf bissen sie instantan und rabiat, wesentlich schneller und entschlossener: Ich glaube, das ist ein starkes Argument für die Kontrastwirkung rot-weiss. Ich glaube auch, das ist nicht Gobio-Spezifisch, aber das werden zukünftige Tests zeigen. Und ein schöner Nebeneffekt war, das ob Kunst oder Echte, beide Varianten von kleinen rotgetupften Selbstmördern verschmäht wurden.



Interessant, ich habe zwar auch ein paar künstliche in meinem Fundus aber so richtig rangetraut habe ich mich noch nicht, das Projekt muß ich noch in Angriff nehmen.
Bei den Brassen im Sommer wäre ja Gelegenheit gewesen aber wenn es denn läuft bleibe ich meist bei der Erfolgsmethode.



Gruß Frank


Ps. und allen die esans Wasser schaffen Petri Heil, ich habe dieses Wochenende keine Möglichkeit, meine Missus ist mit einer Freundin unterwegs, so muß ich auf meine Kleine aufpassen.


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Gründlingen, lieber Minimax ! Diese kleinen Racker mag ich sehr, habe hier aber seit ner Ewigkeit keinen mehr gefangen. Vermutlich mü0ßte ich mit kleinen tierischen Ködern mal die Bäche/Zuflüsse der Warnow heimsuchen. Danke für den Hinweis auf die Gummimaden.


Der Dorfteich sieht gut aus, daci7 - schade, daß die Angelsession so zeitig beendet wurde. Aber Das Risiko kanntest Du ja und packst evtlk. beim nächsten Versuch tatsächlich Naschereien zur Bestechung ein.


Ich habe eben dan den beiden anderen neuen Rutenh herumgebastelt, bin sehr gespannt, wie sich die alte Silstar Graphite und auch die halbteleskopische Browning Bomb-Rute am Wasser machen.


----------



## daci7

silverfish schrieb:


> Hätteste mal die Schokobrötchen auf dem Hinweg geholt.





Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Tja so geht das mit Kids.
> Wenn ich mit der Familie losziehe ist immer Proviant und Beschäftigung dabei sonst wird der Ansitz kurz.





geomas schrieb:


> Der Dorfteich sieht gut aus, daci7 - schade, daß die Angelsession so zeitig beendet wurde. Aber Das Risiko kanntest Du ja und packst evtlk. beim nächsten Versuch tatsächlich Naschereien zur Bestechung ein.


Ja Leute, glaubt ihr ich wohne hinterm Mond? Natürlich hatte ich auch Gummibärchen (härteste Währung hier im Hause, weil extrem selten) dabei. Leider ist die Frau nicht bestechlich ... die beiden Kerls krieg ich damit zu 100% - die kleine Diktatorin guckt die mit dem Hintern nicht an, wenn die Lubte riecht ...



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Und ein herzliches Petri an geomas zu den schönen Testkandidaten für die neue alte Combo, und mein Kompliment an daci7 für die gelungene Appeasementpolitik- Du hattest keine andere Wahl.



Endlich einer, der die Situation verstanden hat 
Petri zu den Gobios -- wunderschöne Fische, finde ich! Und das Flüsschen sieht echt malerisch aus!

Ich hab mich gestern Abend noch mit Stachlern aus dem großen Strom getröstet. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert und damit gibts heute mal wieder Fisch auf den Tisch   

Achja Astacus74 : freu dich drauf deine Nachkommen an das Hobby heranführen zu können. Man kann all das, was man sich früher gewünscht hätte (und heute noch toll findet) machen und eine neue Generation Ükel heranzüchten - genial!
Manchmal geht man aber tatsächlich auch gern allein ans Wasser 

Groetjes
David


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Ja Leute, glaubt ihr ich wohne hinterm Mond?


ernst gemeint die frage?


----------



## daci7

Achja zum Thema: heute auf dem Programm - Mission Infektion, Klappe, die zweite.
Bastelstunde mit Papa 




Groetjes 
David


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> ernst gemeint die frage?


Jaja, du schon wieder! Komm ma lieber vorbei die Tage zum Zandern. Aber nach acht


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

daci7 schrieb:


> Ja Leute, glaubt ihr ich wohne hinterm Mond? Natürlich hatte ich auch Gummibärchen (härteste Währung hier im Hause, weil extrem selten) dabei. Leider ist die Frau nicht bestechlich ... die beiden Kerls krieg ich damit zu 100% - die kleine Diktatorin guckt die mit dem Hintern nicht an, wenn die Lubte riecht ...
> 
> 
> 
> Endlich einer, der die Situation verstanden hat
> Petri zu den Gobios -- wunderschöne Fische, finde ich! Und das Flüsschen sieht echt malerisch aus!
> 
> Groetjes
> DaDavid


Ich kann dich aber zu hundert Prozent verstehen wenn unser kleinster kein bock mehr hat oder irgendwas möchte das er nicht bekommt aus welchem Grund auch immer ist höchst diplomatisches Geschick gefragt um den Kahn wieder in ruhiges Wasser zu bekommen


----------



## silverfish

Schöner Bastelplatz.


----------



## Minimax

Haaach, Freunde,
Vor lauter Zielfischgedöns und Gewässererkundungen habe ich ganz vergessen, wie schön so eine entspannte 'whatever-swims-along' Angelei sein kann, insbesondere wenn ein Rudel schöner Plötzen am Platz ist. 
Unbeschwerte Grüsse,
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Nur kurz, weil die Arbeit ruft: 





Typisch Oktober, ziemlich diesig am Wasser. Hatte die neue alte Silstar dabei und eine ebenfalls neue Stippe.

Der erste Fisch ging mir an der Stippe (Sensas Rafale 500) ans Band:





dicker Plötz auf Mais, 35cm hatte der und in meinen Augen ein toller Fisch

Der erste Fisch an der Silstar war etwas kürzer:





11cm würde ich schätzen, später gab es dann noch einen mittvierziger Brassen, der zog die weiche „Graphite-Rute” schon gut durch.
Die Rolle ist ne Ecusima II 2000, die paßt ganz gut zur Rute.
Generell gab es sehr viele Nibbel-Bisse, ich tippe auf Micro-Plötz & Co.


----------



## Tikey0815

Grins….   
Meine Missus schiebt gerade Überstunden wie ne bekloppte und verlässt sich auf meine Hausmännischen Fähigkeiten. Gestern Abend in einem Anflug von schlechten Gewissen bei ihr, ist es mir gelungen, ihr das ok für ein 10ft Drennänsches Gelüst von mir aus der Rippe zu leiern  Heute ist ein guter Tag


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger schöne Fische habt ihr euch da geschnappt.

Morgen ist es bei mir auch endlich wieder soweit (zumindest hoffe ich es).
Es geht mit Fischigen Pellets und Futter an den Fluss.
Ich hab mir hoffentlich ne gute Stelle ausgesucht ein schönes Loch das bis 7m runter geht direkt vor ner Flachen Buhne oder eher Bucht. Erstmal werde ich es auf beiden Ebenen probieren, unten Feeder oben Pose. Mal schauen wo der Fisch steht.
Soweit zumindest der Plan mal sehen was draus wird.
Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## daci7

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger schöne Fische habt ihr euch da geschnappt.
> 
> Morgen ist es bei mir auch endlich wieder soweit (zumindest hoffe ich es).
> Es geht mit Fischigen Pellets und Futter an den Fluss.
> Ich hab mir hoffentlich ne gute Stelle ausgesucht ein schönes Loch das bis 7m runter geht direkt vor ner Flachen Buhne oder eher Bucht. Erstmal werde ich es auf beiden Ebenen probieren, unten Feeder oben Pose. Mal schauen wo der Fisch steht.
> Soweit zumindest der Plan mal sehen was draus wird.
> Drückt mir die Daumen.


Ich weiß nicht wie bei euch die Temperaturen sind, also die Wassertemperaturen, aber ich würde definitiv flach fischen! Ich suche momentan im Rhein stellen mit 50cm bis allermaximalstens 200cm tiefe zum Feedern und auch zum Zandern 
Im Tiefen ist grad definitiv kälter als oben.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie bei euch die Temperaturen sind, also die Wassertemperaturen, aber ich würde definitiv flach fischen! Ich suche momentan im Rhein stellen mit 50cm bis allermaximalstens 200cm tiefe zum Feedern und auch zum Zandern
> Im Tiefen ist grad definitiv kälter als oben.
> Groetjes
> David


Danke für den Tipp die Wassertemperatur weiß ich leider nicht deshalb aber auch diese Stelle da ich dort beides habe die Bucht läuft flach aus bis auf ne tiefe von ca 30cm.
Dann werd ich es erstmal da drin probieren und wenn nichts geht auf die kante zum Loch angeln.


----------



## daci7

Flache Bereiche um 1m, die direkt an tiefen Löchern liegen sind meine erste Wahl auf raubfisch momentan- aber eher nachts. 
Was ist denn dein Zielfisch?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Eigentlich hatte ich es eher auf Brassen Döbel oder Barben abgesehen. Schöne Plötzen nehme ich aber auch gerne


----------



## daci7

Bei Döbel und Barbe würde ich ordentlich Strömung mit kiesigem Grund suchen  gerne auch mit "Struktur" also Löcher,  Kurven, Plateaus etc.
Für Brassen und Augenrote darf es auch etwas gemütlicher sein, also strömungsberuhigtere Bereiche u.ä.
Von den Fischarten würde ich aber (noch) keine in tiefen Löchern vermuten , jedenfalls im Rhein nicht. 
Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr, denn letztenendes ist jedes Gewässer unterschiedlich und Fische machen sowieso nie das, was man von denen erwartet ...
Letztendlich fressen die Biester halt da, wo es lecker Futter gibt.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Finke20

Guten Abend liebe Ükels,
Petri an alle erfolgreichen unter euch, für die vielen schönen Fische die in der letzten Zeit gefangen wurden.

Angestachelt durch die vielen Fänge und Minimax seine Berichte von seinem Langstrecken Flüsschen. Musste ich heute unbedingt auch ans Flüsschen, meine Große ist mit von der Partie. Sie ist nicht zum angeln dabei, sondern um die schöne Natur zu genießen und zu Fotografieren  .











Als erste Angelstelle habe ich mir eine keine Slipstelle mit schöner Strömung ausgesucht, die Fische ließen sich auch nicht lange bitten. Die Größe ist ausbaufähig gewesen. Es gingen insgesamt 6 Fischarten ans Band, Rotfeder, Plötz, Rapfen, Döbel, Güstern und Barsch.


















Ein etwas größerer Döbel ging an dieser Stelle doch noch ans Band. Köder ist eine Brotflöcke mit Shrimpsdip.







Wir wechselten den Spot und auch hier funktionierte die Kombi.







Am letzten Spot des Tagen suchte ich nach der Zährte, diese konnte ich den letzten Jahren häufiger dort fangen, doch dieses mal leider nicht.
Dafür gibt es Beweis Foto wie ich mit der OCC-Rute fische     .


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

daci7 schrieb:


> Bei Döbel und Barbe würde ich ordentlich Strömung mit kiesigem Grund suchen  gerne auch mit "Struktur" also Löcher,  Kurven, Plateaus etc.
> Für Brassen und Augenrote darf es auch etwas gemütlicher sein, also strömungsberuhigtere Bereiche u.ä.
> Von den Fischarten würde ich aber (noch) keine in tiefen Löchern vermuten , jedenfalls im Rhein nicht.
> Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr, denn letztenendes ist jedes Gewässer unterschiedlich und Fische machen sowieso nie das, was man von denen erwartet ...
> Letztendlich fressen die Biester halt da, wo es lecker Futter gibt.
> Groetjes
> David


Ich werd die Bereiche mal abangeln und schauen was geht.
Ich hoffe die Götter sind morgen auf meiner Seite.
Und natürlich ein dickes Petri dir Finke20


----------



## Minimax

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Götter sind morgen auf meiner Seite


Wohl gesprochen!

Petri, lieber geomas zu dem Dickplötz, ein echter Recke!

Finke20 schön, das Du mit Deiner Tochter zum Flüsschen gepilgert bist, und ein herzliches Petri zu dem bunten Korb


----------



## Minimax

Wenn ich so reflektiere, liebe Stammtsichbrüder,
waren letzten drei Angelwochenenden besonders schön für mich, und eine willkommene Abwechselung von meiner üblichen Angelei: Neue Flussabschnitte, oder lange nicht gesehene Gewässer.

Viele Fischarten, die ich ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht gefangen habe, oder insgesamt sehr selten, wie Gründling, Bachforelle oder Kaulbarsch, und die Knaller waren meine erste Elritze, die in Brandenburg sehr selten ist (2 Gewässer) und die ebenso seltene Äsche, ein besonderes Erlebnis. Ich hab schon lange keine Häkchen mehr an meinem Fischsrtenposter in der Küche gemacht. Und die Johnnies ließen sich auch nicht Lumpen, da waren einige schöne Fische dabei, auch ein 56er als Co-PB und besonders habe ich mich über den getrotteten 51er an Acolyte und Pin gefreut.

Und heute hatte ich eine Serie von tollen Plötzen, alle so Mitte 20- ich hatte ganz vergessen, wie viel Spass so ein Biss-auf-Biss angeln machen kann, und was für mutige Kämpfer schöne Plötzen sind.
Ich bereue es ein bisschen, daß ich erst so spät im Jahr die Abwechslung wiedergefunden habe, auch wenn ich an die OCC und den Ükelcup denke. Und wieviele tolle Fischarten nun auch so langsam inaktiv werden und sich der Angelei entziehen. Übrigens hat sich die Mk V mit der kleine Blauen Ambidex als treuer Begleiter ohne Fehl und Tadel erwiesen, so richtig viele Argumente für einen Neubau konnte ich nicht sammeln.
Wirklich schöne Wochen, na wer weiss, vielleicht geht ja auch in den nächsten Wochen noch was abseits der Johnnies (aber ich vermisse meine Jungs bereits)

Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Ja, die Angelei auf Herbst- und Winterplötz ist schon ne feine Sache. Einige Briten scheinen das „Roach-Fishing” als ne Art nationales Kulturgut zu betrachten und ich würde keinesfalls widersprechen wollen.

Hast Du, lieber Minimax , eigentlich die hypersensible Glasspitzenrute einer gewissen Marke schon am Wasser geprüft?

Petri zu dem bunten Strauß an Flußfischen, lieber Finke20 !


Ich war am Vormittag am Wasser, habe geledgert mit überschaubarem Erfolg. 
Ein paar Zeilen schreibe ich sehr spät nach der nun anstehenden Arbeit.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri allenthalben!

Das WE stand ganz im Zeichen der unentgeltlichen Vereinsarbeit aber wir waren früher fertig als geplant und ich konnte heute nachmittag wenigstens für eine gute Stunde an den Bach. 




Es musste flott gehen, um Futter anzurühren war keine Zeit. Ich habe einfach einen Tauwurm auf den Haken gesteckt und an der Pose auf dem Grund schleifend treiben lassen. 

Der erste Fisch war ein kleiner Barsch. Der zweite Fisch war ein kleiner Barsch, der dritte auch. Der vierte Fisch war ein mittleres bis kleines Rotauge, gefolgt von einem weiteren Barsch. Dann war die Zeit um und ich musste leider los.
Weil die Würmer so groß und dick sind, habe ich auch einen großen Haken genommen. Für meine Verhältnisse jedenfalls, ein Gamakatsu in der Größe 4. Weder die Barsche (alle knapp 20cm) noch das Rotauge hatten damit ein Problem aber bei einem kleineren Haken und einem halben Wurm hätte es vielleicht mehr Bisse gegeben, wer weiß....


So wie es momentan aussieht, kann ich später noch mal zum Weiher, der ist ab morgen gesperrt und wird dann abgelassen. Vielleicht knicklichtere ich ein bisschen anstatt Tatort.


----------



## daci7

Mal kurz angetestet ... ja, die Kerls sind infiziert 




KöFis sind gesichert!
Groetjes
David


----------



## kuttenkarl

Ein Petri in die Runde,
heute war unser Abangeln. Es waren 5 Vereinsmitglieder da. Davon waren 4 Hechtangler mit Köderfisch. Bei mir ging es auf Weißfisch, das Resultat war niederschmetternd. Nicht ein Zupfer auf Maden und Co.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Auf der Seite gegeüber saßen die Hechtangler.







Erlößt wurde ich dann durch einen vorsichtigen Biß, der sich durch kleine Zupfer in der Schnur bemerkbar machte.




Mit 27cm hat er für unseren See eine gute Größe. 
Fazit: Wetter war gut, Fische wollten nicht (Hechtangler gingen leer aus).

Nach Meinung eines unserer Gewässerwarte ist das Wasser schon zu kalt für Rotauge und Co,. Der Zufluß zum See erfolgt über die Oder(Harz) mit kaltem Wasser aus der Forellenregion. Ich glaube eher, das die Fische sich jetzt ins tiefere Wasser zurückziehen. Die tiefste Stelle im See soll 4,5m tief sein. Ist ja eigentlich nicht so tief. Was meint ihr?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rhinefisher

Dein Hund sieht aus wie ein kleiner Gangster - sehr sympathisch..


----------



## kuttenkarl

Der kleine Gangster hat 40kg Kampfgewicht.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

Schöner Streifendöbelstreifen  ...muss ich unbedingt dieses Jahr noch mach, aber die Zeit


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri allen Fängern. 
Nach nun mehr 21Tagen Angelabstinenz ging es für mich heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser.





Der Junior mit Pose und ich wie angekündigt mit der Feeder.
Der eigentliche angestrebte Platz war leider schon besetzt also auf zum Ersatzplatz.
Hier geht es von ca 30cm knapp 4Meter raus auf gut 1m und dann fällt es steil ab in die Fahrrinne.
Mit der pose hat der Junior nen 15cm Rapfen erwischt.
Und der Papa hat seinen ersten Flusskarpfen landen können. Auf Fischiges Grundfutter und ein auftreibendes Stück Hundefutter (riecht extrem das Zeug).








50cm und 4 Kilo.
War wirklich ein schöner Kampf an der Feederrute.
Ich bin wirklich Happy.
Die Götter waren mir heute hold.
Bleibt mir nur noch mein Glas zu erheben.




Gruß euer Karacho_Kurt


----------



## daci7

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Nach nun mehr 21Tagen Angelabstinenz ging es für mich heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser.
> Anhang anzeigen 422231
> 
> Der Junior mit Pose und ich wie angekündigt mit der Feeder.
> Der eigentliche angestrebte Platz war leider schon besetzt also auf zum Ersatzplatz.
> Hier geht es von ca 30cm knapp 4Meter raus auf gut 1m und dann fällt es steil ab in die Fahrrinne.
> Mit der pose hat der Junior nen 15cm Rapfen erwischt.
> Und der Papa hat seinen ersten Flusskarpfen landen können. Auf Fischiges Grundfutter und ein auftreibendes Stück Hundefutter (riecht extrem das Zeug).
> Anhang anzeigen 422233
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422234
> 
> 50cm und 4 Kilo.
> War wirklich ein schöner Kampf an der Feederrute.
> Ich bin wirklich Happy.
> Die Götter waren mir heute hold.
> Bleibt mir nur noch mein Glas zu erheben.
> Anhang anzeigen 422235
> 
> Gruß euer Karacho_Kurt


Voll gut! Der Kugel-Karpfen sieht echt quadratisch aus - Charakterfisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen und besonders Kurt zum Kugelfisch.


----------



## Minimax

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Nach nun mehr 21Tagen Angelabstinenz ging es für mich heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser.
> Anhang anzeigen 422231
> 
> Der Junior mit Pose und ich wie angekündigt mit der Feeder.
> Der eigentliche angestrebte Platz war leider schon besetzt also auf zum Ersatzplatz.
> Hier geht es von ca 30cm knapp 4Meter raus auf gut 1m und dann fällt es steil ab in die Fahrrinne.
> Mit der pose hat der Junior nen 15cm Rapfen erwischt.
> Und der Papa hat seinen ersten Flusskarpfen landen können. Auf Fischiges Grundfutter und ein auftreibendes Stück Hundefutter (riecht extrem das Zeug).
> Anhang anzeigen 422233
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422234
> 
> 50cm und 4 Kilo.
> War wirklich ein schöner Kampf an der Feederrute.
> Ich bin wirklich Happy.
> Die Götter waren mir heute hold.
> Bleibt mir nur noch mein Glas zu erheben.
> Anhang anzeigen 422235
> 
> Gruß euer Karacho_Kurt


Lieber Karacho- ich darf Dich doch Karacho nennen?, 
Hab vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen schönen und toll bebilderten Einstandsbericht. So einem bulligen, diskoiden Karpfen* gebührt ein kräftiges Petri!! Vor allem wenns der erste Flusskarpfi war, und die Flussgöttin hat dir gelächelt. Toll!

Schön, das Du den Weg in unsere kleine Friedfischteestube gefunden hast. Und keine Minute zu früh: Offenbar zeigt Juniorkaracho mit seinem Rapfen bereits eine besorgniserregende Neigung zu Raubfischen, aber natürlich auch ein Petri dazu.

Herzliche Grüsse,
Minimax

*Ich glaube, diese besonders hochrückige Form ist eine spezielle alte Karpfenrasse, der 'Aischgründer' soweit ich mich erinnere, aber da wissen andere Ükel bestimmt mehr drüber.


----------



## Jason

Karacho_Kurt
Dickes Petri zum Spiegelkarpfen. Ist der nach oben gewachsen anstatt in die Länge? Auf jedem Fall ein schöner Fisch.  
Natürlich auch ein Petri an die restlichen Ükelnauten die erfolgreich waren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Spannend zu lesen, die aus allen Himmelsrichtungen eintrudelnden Berichte - vielen Dank dafür!

Petri zum Kugelkarpfen, was für ein „Jungbulle”, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Flußkarpfen, Karacho_Kurt !

Petri zum Stachelritter, lieber kuttenkarl - hoffentlich findest Du eine Antwort auf die Frage, warum die Fische so beißfaul sind.

Haha, Mini-Alarm hatte ich heute auch - Petri, lieber Mescalero !

Na das sieht super aus an Eurem Swim, daci7 !


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Karacho- ich darf Dich doch Karacho nennen?,
> Hab vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen schönen und toll bebilderten Einstandsbericht. So einem bulligen, diskoiden Karpfen* gebührt ein kräftiges Petri!! Vor allem wenns der erste Flusskarpfi war, und die Flussgöttin hat dir gelächelt. Toll!
> 
> Schön, das Du den Weg in unsere kleine Friedfischteestube gefunden hast. Und keine Minute zu früh: Offenbar zeigt Juniorkaracho mit seinem Rapfen bereits eine besorgniserregende Neigung zu Raubfischen, aber natürlich auch ein Petri dazu.
> 
> Herzliche Grüsse,
> Minimax
> 
> *Ich glaube, diese besonders hochrückige Form ist eine spezielle alte Karpfenrasse, der 'Aischgründer' soweit ich mich erinnere, aber da wissen andere Ükel bestimmt mehr drüber.


Du darfst gerne.
Bei meinem Junior mach ich mir noch keine Sorgen da er einfach nur gerne was fängt egal ob Raub- oder Friedfisch. Hauptsache Action.


----------



## geomas

Heute Vormittag war ich wieder am Wasser, es begann recht diesig. 
Das Foto trügt etwas, in natura gab es eine ziemliche Suppe über dem Wasser. Der Fluß selbst war leidlich klar. 
Neben vielen Barschanglern waren auch Kormorane, Graureiher, diverse Möwen und der Eisvogel auf der Suche nach Fisch.

Probiert habe ich eine weitere neue Rute, eine Browning Commercial King Quickfish Bomb 3m sowie die kurze „häßliche” Avilent-Picker.

Die ersten 3 Fische waren in etwa so kurz wie eine Camel ohne Filter und hatten gemein, daß sie A) Plötz waren und B) nicht korrekt gebissen hatten, sondern sich irgendwie selbst am Rücken gehakt oder in ein aus dem Vorfach gebasteltes Lasso verwickelt hatten.
Danach ging es größenmäßig ganz leicht nordwärts. Breadpunch fand keine Interessenten, auf Mais bissen die Fische zögerlich. Made/Caster und diverse Kombinationen brachten nur Minis.
Nach ner ganzen Weile, ich hatte die Bombrute schon zusammengepackt, gab es an der Picker noch einen schönen Plötz:





Nicht besonders groß, aber schön ohne Metazerkarienbefall oder „Hackstellen” vom Federvieh.
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß die Pose mehr Bisse gebracht hätte und evtl. auch die „besseren Fische”. 
Aber Spaß gemacht hat das Hantieren mit den Grundruten dennoch. Zur Browning kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, die Avilent bekommt die Tage eine andere Rolle.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri kuttenkarl - Wir können uns als erfolgreiche Barschangler virtuell gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen.

Ich habe übrigens auch den Eindruck, dass die Beißfreude dramatisch nachgelassen hat. Der brutale Sommer scheint den Fischen zugesetzt zu haben und sie haben sich noch nicht davon erholt. Ist aber nur ein Gefühl, keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist. 

Karacho_Kurt 
Petri zum Kugelfisch. Der Karpfen sieht aus, als hätte jemand einen Brassen, ein paar Güstern und Giebel und einen Karpfen in den Mixer gegeben und aus dem Smoothie einen Fisch geknetet.

Minimax 
Die Aischgründer Karpfen sehen aus wie Karpfen aus dem Bilderbuch. Nicht so extrem diskoid (schönes Adjektiv!).


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Nach dem ich mir das Foto das meine Frau vom Fang meines Juniors gemacht hat noch mal angeschaut habe bin ich mir mit dem Rapfen nicht mehr sicher es war wohl doch er eine Ukelei. Was meint ihr? 




Ich muss sagen bei der Größe fällt mir das auseinander halten noch ziemlich schwer


----------



## Mescalero

Der Schnabel sieht schon recht rapfig aus. Sagt einer, der noch niemals nicht keinen Rapfen gefangen hat.


----------



## geomas

Karacho_Kurt - ohne jemals einen Rapfen in der Natur gesehen zu haben würde ich den Fang als jungen Rapfen einordnen.

(mescalero ist an der Tastatur schnell wie ein Barracuda)


----------



## Astacus74

Ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger

Karacho_Kurt Da hast du ja als ersten Flußfisch einen schönen runden Flußkarpfen auf die Schuppen gelegt, so runde fängt man auch nicht alle Tage. 



Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mir das Foto das meine Frau vom Fang meines Juniors gemacht hat noch mal angeschaut habe bin ich mir mit dem Rapfen nicht mehr sicher es war wohl doch er eine Ukelei. Was meint ihr?



Ich bin mir sicher das ist ein Rapfen und mit der Zeit wirst du das schon hinkriegen mit dem Unterscheiden.
Es wird aber immer wieder einige Fische geben die grenzwertig sind und wo auch hier die Meinungen auseinander gehen.

kuttenkarl schade das die Weißfische nicht wollten immerhin einen Barsch.
Das die Fische sich schon ins tiefere verkrümmelt haben schwer  zu sagen, da müßte man dann doch noch andere Stellen antesten.

geomas Einen schönen Plötz haste da erwischt, kannst recht haben das du mit der Pose erfolgreicher hättest sein können aber was solls, als Schneider bist du ja nicht nach Haus gegangen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch

Minimax schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube, diese besonders hochrückige Form ist eine spezielle alte Karpfenrasse, der 'Aischgründer' soweit ich mich erinnere, aber da wissen andere Ükel bestimmt mehr drüber.


Diesen Karpfen sagt man nach, dass sie extra von den Mönchen so hoch wie lang gezüchtet wurden, damit in der Fastenzeit ordentlich etwas auf dem Teller liegt.
Angeblich durfte der Fisch nicht über den Teller ragen.

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## rhinefisher

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Der kleine Gangster hat 40kg Kampfgewicht.


Krass - selbst wo ich es jetzt weiß, würde ich noch immer sagen 12kg Schnauzer...
Meine Frau sagt auf den ersten Blick 40kg Bouvier/R-Schnauzer.
Bilder sind sooo trügerisch.
Apropos; Kurts Fisch würde ich auch als Rapfen ansehen... .


----------



## Dace

Dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Ükelaner! 



Mikesch schrieb:


> Diesen Karpfen sagt man nach, dass sie extra von den Mönchen so hoch wie lang gezüchtet wurden,



"Früher" sagte man auch zu diesen "Kugeln" oder wie Minimax es formulierte, diskoiden Karpfen, Aischgründer, benannt nach dem fränkischen Fluß Aisch.

Dann gab es noch langgestreckte Karpfen, ähnlich dem Zeilkarpfen, die wurden "Galizier" genannt.

Heutzutage sind die Körperformen vieler Karpfen in manchen Gewässern aus meiner Sicht etwas aus der Form geraten ...

Ich wünsche euch eine erfolgreiche und schöne Woche.


Tight lines


----------



## MarkusZ

Hallo,


Dace schrieb:


> Aischgründer


"Aischgründer Karpfen" ist eine geschützte Bezeichnung für bestimmte  Karpfen aus unserer Region..

Neben der regionalen Herkunft müssen auch noch andere Voraussetzugen erfüllt sein.

Extensive Haltung in naturnahen Teichen, begrenzte Zufütterung lediglich mit Getrede (kein Mais), niedriger Fettanteil usw.

Ein Faktor ist auch das Verhältnis Länge zu Höhe, das unter 2,5 liegen muss.

Deshalb wird bei besonders hochrückigen Karpfen oft der Begriff "Aischgründer" verwendet.

Die schlankeren Karpfen hießen bei uns früher  z.B. "Dinkelsbühler".


----------



## DUSpinner

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mir das Foto das meine Frau vom Fang meines Juniors gemacht hat noch mal angeschaut habe bin ich mir mit dem Rapfen nicht mehr sicher es war wohl doch er eine Ukelei. Was meint ihr?
> Anhang anzeigen 422253
> 
> Ich muss sagen bei der Größe fällt mir das auseinander halten noch ziemlich schwer


Eindeutig Rapfen. Bei meinem letzten Besuch  am Rhein habe ich von dieser Größe über 10 Rapfen gefangen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri an die Rapfenfänger ! 

Jetzt hab ich Appetit....


----------



## skyduck

Petri an alle Fänger und danke fü die schönen Berichte.

Am Samstag habe ich mich endlich aufgemacht einmal neue Stellen an der Werse zu ergründen. Plan war mit leichten Gepäck (eine Rute, Rucksack und Supalite Stuhl auf den Rücken) und E-Bike die Wersestrecke vom Beginn der erlaubten Strecke ca. 4 km abzufahren und zu befischen. Da mir noch ein guter Döbel dieses Jahr gänzlich fehlt entschied ich mich im Minimax  -Style mit Tulip und als Zweitköder mit Breadpunsch zu fischen.







Das Tulip habe ich ordentlich von allen Seiten angebraten und dann reichlich mit Curry und Knoblauchpulver (das gute feine vom Türken) paniert. Der Wetterbericht hat gutes Wetter und Trockenheit versprochen deswegen habe ich auf unnötigen Ballst wie Schirm oder gar Regenjacke fröhlich verzichtet (dazu später mehr).






Was soll ich sagen? Es war ein Fiasko...

Zuerst bin ich den Flußlauf hoch geradelt und habe mir ein paar Stellen angeguckt, danach bin ich Stelle für Stelle zurückgefahren um diese jeweils gute 30 Minuten zu befischen. Die erste stelle war direkt an einer Fußgängerbrücke und etwas flussabwärts war ein Bacheinlauf an dem ich einige Fische beobachten konnte aber leider nicht ans Wasser kam.







Ich hatte gerade aufgebaut da fing es natürlich direkt an zu regnen erst leicht und dann ganz ordentlich (Dank liebe Wetter App). Warum ich jetzt nicht zumindestens den Regenponcho einegpackt habe weiß ich mal wieder selber nicht. Zumindest konnte ich etwas Schutz unter der Brücke finden (da regnete es zwar auch durch die Ritzen aber deutlich weniger als im Freien). Als nächstes stellte ich fest, das meine größten Haken 8er waren, die im Tulip komplett verschwinden. Minimax  magst du vielleicht noch einmal erklären mit welchen Haken und wie du dieses Zeug genau anköderst?
Es gab direkt zu Anfang zwei gute Bisse an dieser Stelle die ich beide aber nicht verwerten konnte und bei denen jeweils nur der blanke Haken zum Vorschein kam. Zum Abschluss gab es dann noch einen Montageverlust bei dem Versuch näher zum Bach-Einlauf zu werfen.







Also notdürftig zusammengepackt, Kescher auf den Gepäckträger, Rucksack und Stuhl auf den Rücken und Rute und Halter in die Hand. Ab zur nächsten Stelle. Angekommen, aufgebaut und festgestellt das ich die Jacke liegen gelassen habe, also nochmal zurück. Um es kurz zu machen, es war ein toller Tag mit viel schöner Natur, viel spannung aber leider mal wieder fischlos.







An der dritten Stelle ist mir zuerst der eine  Rutenhalter zebröselt und danach die Feeder-Spitze abgebrochen (natürlich auch hier kein Ersatz mit) Die Black Widow Teleskopfeeder ist so gar nichts für mich, die wenigen Ringe, gerade auch an der Spitze fordern geradezu ein Verhedern und Bruch heraus. Ich habe dann die Spitze gekürzt wodurch der eh schon sehr steife Stecken nicht mehr wirklich als Feederrute gelten konnte. Es gab zwar noch vereinzelt Bisse aber ich konnte auf Grund der Härte gar nicht mehr richtig reagieren und anschlagen, zumindest kam nix bei rum. Trotzdem habe ich meinen Plan durchgezogen und es unter "Erfahrung fürs nächste Mal sammeln" gebucht....
















Generell musste ich feststellen, das sich zu meinen letzten Besuch dieser Strecke vor ca. 14 Jahren einiges verändert hat. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer sind einige neue Bootshäuser (oder bald schon Häuser) entstanden. Viele freien Stellen sind komplett zugewachsen, man muss fast an jeder Stelle erst durch eine Hecke durch. Am meisten fällt mir aber auf, das durch die Problematik mit den nachfolgenden Wehren (Wehr Pleistermühle ist bis auf Hochwasser fast nur noch zu, da das nachfolgende Wehr defekt ist und repariert werden muß) kaum noch Strömung auf dieser Strecke vorhanden ist. Man kommt sich zeitweise wie an einem Kanal vor...
Finde ich sehr schade.














So jetzt packe ich die Stalking-Tasche für den nächsten Einsatz

Also...

zwei extra stabile Rutehalter einpacken
Regenponcho einpacken
Haken für Tulip besorgen

als Rute habe ich jetzt für nächstes Mal die kurze Tricast Wand gewählt, die Black Widow mustere ich aus. Durch die zwei gleich langen Rutenteile und extra Feedrspitze ist die Transportlänge der Tricast sehr gut, die 8.9 ft sind bei den Bedingungen und teilweise recht engen Plätzen ideal. Dafür habe ich auch insgesamt 7 Spitzen in verschiedenen Härten als Ersatz und auch der Rute selber traue ich größere Fänge durchaus zu.

Da die Tour als solches sehr schön war ,werde ich sie auf jeden Fall noch einmal wiederholen. Ich muß halt einfach an meinen Minimalismus feilen, da ich ja sonst eher der Typ Ansitzangler mit mitgeschleppter wohnzimmereinrichtung bin und wirklich fast alles mit ans Wasser nehme...

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Freude am Wasser !!!


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger und danke fü die schönen Berichte.
> 
> Am Samstag habe ich mich endlich aufgemacht einmal neue Stellen an der Werse zu ergründen. Plan war mit leichten Gepäck (eine Rute, Rucksack und Supalite Stuhl auf den Rücken) und E-Bike die Wersestrecke vom Beginn der erlaubten Strecke ca. 4 km abzufahren und zu befischen. Da mir noch ein guter Döbel dieses Jahr gänzlich fehlt entschied ich mich im Minimax  -Style mit Tulip und als Zweitköder mit Breadpunsch zu fischen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422281
> 
> 
> Das Tulip habe ich ordentlich von allen Seiten angebraten und dann reichlich mit Curry und Knoblauchpulver (das gute feine vom Türken) paniert. Der Wetterbericht hat gutes Wetter und Trockenheit versprochen deswegen habe ich auf unnötigen Ballst wie Schirm oder gar Regenjacke fröhlich verzichtet (dazu später mehr).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422282
> 
> 
> Was soll ich sagen? Es war ein Fiasko...
> 
> Zuerst bin ich den Flußlauf hoch geradelt und habe mir ein paar Stellen angeguckt, danach bin ich Stelle für Stelle zurückgefahren um diese jeweils gute 30 Minuten zu befischen. Die erste stelle war direkt an einer Fußgängerbrücke und etwas flussabwärts war ein Bacheinlauf an dem ich einige Fische beobachten konnte aber leider nicht ans Wasser kam.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422283
> 
> 
> Ich hatte gerade aufgebaut da fing es natürlich direkt an zu regnen erst leicht und dann ganz ordentlich (Dank liebe Wetter App). Warum ich jetzt nicht zumindestens den Regenponcho einegpackt habe weiß ich mal wieder selber nicht. Zumindest konnte ich etwas Schutz unter der Brücke finden (da regnete es zwar auch durch die Ritzen aber deutlich weniger als im Freien). Als nächstes stellte ich fest, das meine größten Haken 8er waren, die im Tulip komplett verschwinden. Minimax  magst du vielleicht noch einmal erklären mit welchen Haken und wie du dieses Zeug genau anköderst?
> Es gab direkt zu Anfang zwei gute Bisse an dieser Stelle die ich beide aber nicht verwerten konnte und bei denen jeweils nur der blanke Haken zum Vorschein kam. Zum Abschluss gab es dann noch einen Montageverlust bei dem Versuch näher zum Bach-Einlauf zu werfen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422284
> 
> 
> Also notdürftig zusammengepackt, Kescher auf den Gepäckträger, Rucksack und Stuhl auf den Rücken und Rute und Halter in die Hand. Ab zur nächsten Stelle. Angekommen, aufgebaut und festgestellt das ich die Jacke liegen gelassen habe, also nochmal zurück. Um es kurz zu machen, es war ein toller Tag mit viel schöner Natur, viel spannung aber leider mal wieder fischlos.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422285
> 
> 
> An der dritten Stelle ist mir zuerst der eine  Rutenhalter zebröselt und danach die Feeder-Spitze abgebrochen (natürlich auch hier kein Ersatz mit) Die Black Widow Teleskopfeeder ist so gar nichts für mich, die wenigen Ringe, gerade auch an der Spitze fordern geradezu ein Verhedern und Bruch heraus. Ich habe dann die Spitze gekürzt wodurch der eh schon sehr steife Stecken nicht mehr wirklich als Feederrute gelten konnte. Es gab zwar noch vereinzelt Bisse aber ich konnte auf Grund der Härte gar nicht mehr richtig reagieren und anschlagen, zumindest kam nix bei rum. Trotzdem habe ich meinen Plan durchgezogen und es unter "Erfahrung fürs nächste Mal sammeln" gebucht....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422286
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422287
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422288
> 
> 
> Generell musste ich feststellen, das sich zu meinen letzten Besuch dieser Strecke vor ca. 14 Jahren einiges verändert hat. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer sind einige neue Bootshäuser (oder bald schon Häuser) entstanden. Viele freien Stellen sind komplett zugewachsen, man muss fast an jeder Stelle erst durch eine Hecke durch. Am meisten fällt mir aber auf, das durch die Problematik mit den nachfolgenden Wehren (Wehr Pleistermühle ist bis auf Hochwasser fast nur noch zu, da das nachfolgende Wehr defekt ist und repariert werden muß) kaum noch Strömung auf dieser Strecke vorhanden ist. Man kommt sich zeitweise wie an einem Kanal vor...
> Finde ich sehr schade.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422290
> Anhang anzeigen 422289
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422291
> 
> 
> So jetzt packe ich die Stalking-Tasche für den nächsten Einsatz
> 
> Also...
> 
> zwei extra stabile Rutehalter einpacken
> Regenponcho einpacken
> Haken für Tulip besorgen
> 
> als Rute habe ich jetzt für nächstes Mal die kurze Tricast Wand gewählt, die Black Widow mustere ich aus. Durch die zwei gleich langen Rutenteile und extra Feedrspitze ist die Transportlänge der Tricast sehr gut, die 8.9 ft sind bei den Bedingungen und teilweise recht engen Plätzen ideal. Dafür habe ich auch insgesamt 7 Spitzen in verschiedenen Härten als Ersatz und auch der Rute selber traue ich größere Fänge durchaus zu.
> 
> Da die Tour als solches sehr schön war ,werde ich sie auf jeden Fall noch einmal wiederholen. Ich muß halt einfach an meinen Minimalismus feilen, da ich ja sonst eher der Typ Ansitzangler mit mitgeschleppter wohnzimmereinrichtung bin und wirklich fast alles mit ans Wasser nehme...
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allen viel Freude am Wasser !!!


wow, danke für den ausführlichen Bericht lieber  skyduck  

Das mit dem unzuverlässigen Wetter hatten wir an der Weser ja schon ausführlich "genossen"  man lernt nie aus


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> wow, danke für den ausführlichen Bericht lieber  skyduck
> 
> Das mit dem unzuverlässigen Wetter hatten wir an der Weser ja schon ausführlich "genossen"  man lernt nie aus


In dem Fall wohl eher nix dazu gelernt


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> stellte ich fest, das meine größten Haken 8er waren, die im Tulip komplett verschwinden.


Wenn ich mir die Maisdose neben deinen Tulipbrocken anschaue, liegt es vielleicht nicht an der Hakengröße sondern an der Ködergröße. Aber anderum, Döbel ist für mich auch ein Exot, vielleicht braucht man solche großen Köder.


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Petri an die Rapfenfänger !
> 
> Jetzt hab ich Appetit....


Was haben Rapfen mit Pfannkuchen zu tun?


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was haben Rapfen mit Pfannkuchen zu tun?


Gibt mal ein K dazu


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck 
Was für eine Idylle, schade dass dein Anglerglück nicht von ein paar schönen Fischen gekrönt wurde.
Aber das ist eben wie Radfahren: mal geht es bergab, dann wieder bergauf. Immer nur geradeaus und eben wäre viel zu eintönig.


----------



## Mescalero

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gibt mal ein K dazu


Kpfannkuchen ist ja noch viel blöder.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was haben Rapfen mit Pfannkuchen zu tun?


Es geht um Krapfen, das war, was mir bei Anblick des Wortes gleich in den Sinn kam  Du willst mir doch nicht echt jetzt meinen Spaß mit obskuren Lokalkolorit verderben, und übrigens, hier im Pott sind dit "Berliner"  diese herrlichen Zuckerlieferanten


----------



## Mescalero

Natürlich kenne ich die verschiedenen Bezeichnungen für dieses gesunde Grundnahrungsmittel, ich wollte doch nur ein bisschen sticheln.


----------



## Minimax

Toller Bericht, lieber skyduck  



skyduck schrieb:


> Als nächstes stellte ich fest, das meine größten Haken 8er waren, die im Tulip komplett verschwinden. @Minimax magst du vielleicht noch einmal erklären mit welchen Haken und wie du dieses Zeug genau anköderst?


Gerne, ich hatte das mal skizziert, wie ich die Würfel bei meinen Durchgebundenen Haken anködere, ich reposte das Bild einfach hier. Bei ausklinkbaren Vorfach bietet sich natürlich auch das anködern von oben an, obwohl mir das zu aufwändig wäre. Die Stoppermade ist nur im heissen Sommer notwendig, wenn das Tulip weich ist:




Als Haken benutze ich Gamakatsu LS 2210, zu 80% in der Grösse 4, wenn die Johnnies zickig sind und ich kleinere Würfel verwende, in Grösse 6. Generell würde ich so grosse Haken wie möglich verwenden, dies reduziert die Fehlbissrate drastisch und bietet dem Würfel Halt.
Ich bilde mir ein, das das entfernen der gelben Currykruste an einer Seite an schwierigen Tagen manchmal den Biss bringt (Kontrast).

Ich finde Deine Würfel sehr stattlich. Zu kleine Würfel locken kleine Nuisance-Species an (Ja ich meine sie, Mr. Güster), zu grosse werden nicht so gerne genommen. Ich verwende Würfel zwischen der Grösse eines Standard D6 und eines kleinen Games Workshop D6. (Entweder 3×3×6 oder 4×4×7 Schnitte bezogen auf eine grosse Dose Tulip) Ich konnte keinen Unterschied bezüglich der Fischgrösse feststellen, wohl aber bevorzugen meine Döbel manchmal kleine Würfel und zieren sich bei größeren.  
Kleinere Würfel haben den Vorteil, daß man sie ökonomisch und dosiert auch als Loosefeed einsetzen kann (und sollte). Man kann die Würfel zum anfüttern auch zerrupfen oder zu kleinen Bällchen formen.

Angebratenes Tulip hält zwar besser am Haken, schwimmt aber auf. Das kann als Hakenköder erwünscht sein, ist aber sehr ungünstig beim Anfüttern.

Ich konnte in den letzten Jahren an verschiedenen Gewässern die Erfahrung machen, daß wenn Döbel am Platz sind, sie sicher und gerne (Curry)tulip nehmen, auch wenn sie es noch nicht kennen. Etwas Loosefeed und einen kurze Wartezeit 15m in reicht aus, um die neugierigen Burschen auf den Geschmack zu bringen. Wenn nach 30-40 min oderso keine Aktivität (mysteriöse Köderverluste Werte ich auch als Aktivität) am Köder erfolgt ist, gehe ich davon aus, das keine Döbel anwesend sind und probiere es woanders. 
hg
Minimax


----------



## skyduck

Lieber Minimax,

aller besten Dank, für sie umfangreiche und tolle Antwort. dass hilft mir sehr weiter und gibt mir ein paar goldene Tips. Zu der Ködergröße muss noch gesagt werden, dass das Foto etwas gezoomt ist (die Maisdose ist eine kleine 150g Dose) und ich verschiedne Größen geschnitten habe bis runter zu 1,5 x 1,5 cm. Oben liegen aber tatsächlich die Quarder für den Pyramiedenbau...  . Verwenden konnte ich tatsächlich auf Grund der verfügbaren Haken sowieso nur die kleinen. So jetzt muss ich erstmal Haken kaufen .


----------



## kuttenkarl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Krass - selbst wo ich es jetzt weiß, würde ich noch immer sagen 12kg Schnauzer...


Das ist ein reinrassiger Schnaulab. Vater Riesenschnauzer, Mutter Labrador.


----------



## yukonjack

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Das ist ein reinrassiger Schnaulab. Vater Riesenschnauzer, Mutter Labrador.


Ich hatte mal einen Labrackel, ratet mal wer der Vater war.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Labrackel, ratet mal wer der Vater war.


Ich hoffe doch der Dackel obwohl ich mir das technisch echt schwierig vorstelle


----------



## yukonjack

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch der Dackel obwohl ich mir das technisch echt schwierig vorstelle


Ach, wenn sich die "Alte" auf den Rücken legt...............


----------



## geomas

Was für ein toller Bericht mit wunderbaren Fotos - schade, daß die Tour (von den reichlich gesammelten Erfahrungen abgesehen) anglerisch erfolglos blieb.
Danke, skyduck und viel Erfolg beim  nächsten Versuch.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute wieder 2x am Wasser, vormittags und dann noch kurz am späten Nachmittag.

Am Vormittag habe ich es an einer derzeit recht sicheren Stelle versucht. Mit der neuen alten häßlichen Picker (hatte die Rolle gegen eine schneeweiße Ecusima GX 1000 getauscht) lief es ganz gut, es gab zwar etliche Fehlbisse, aber auch einige ordentliche Plötz und einen Brassen von knapp Ü40. 





Parallel habe ich weitere Erfahrungen mit der Commercial King Quickfish Bomb 10ft gesammelt. An der habe ich probeweise eine kleine DAM-Freilaufrolle montiert, ging ganz gut so. Probeweise, aus einer Laune heraus, habe ich neben Dosenmais auch orange gefärbten „Fruit Mix” Mais angeboten.
Der schien die Gelüste der Fischis zu treffen, es gab auch an der etwas weiter draußen gefischten Rute einige Plötz und einen Brassen von gut 40cm. 
Ein besserer Fisch stieg mir nach wenigen Sekunden aus, keine Ahnung, ob es ebenfalls ein Brassen war oder vielleicht ein Aland (das Vorfach war nicht verschleimt).





Dosenmais-Rest zum Füttern, „Fruit-Mix-Mais” als Hakenköder






Brassen von um die 40cm oder etwas darüber scheinen derzeit besser zu beißen als im Sommer.​

Am Abend war ich an einer anderen Stelle, das Wasser ist hier deutlich flacher. Begrüßt an der Stelle wurde ich von einem Doppelregenbogen:






incl. kurzem Regenguß...

Ein Eisvogel kam vorbei, das Wetter wurde deutlich angenehmer:




​
Gefischt habe ich die neue alte Silstar Graphite Quiver und eine 8ft Light-Feeder.
Auch hier gab es zu viele Fehlbisse für meinen Geschmack und erneut einen starken Aussteiger. Ich werde mal an den Montagen und Hakengrößen feilen.
Letztlich habe ich ne gute Handvoll Plötz von gänzlich unspektakulärer Größe gefangen. Auffällig ist der derzeit „gute Zustand” der meisten gefangenen Fische. Im Sommer fing ich deutlich mehr von Parasiten befallene oder anderweitig angeschlagene Fische.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Hast Du, lieber Minimax , eigentlich die hypersensible Glasspitzenrute einer gewissen Marke schon am Wasser geprüft?


Du meinst die Askari Kogha Classy Angler Sensitip (damit auch andere Leser wissen was gemeint ist*) Ja, allerdings, und die Spitze ist tatsächlich bandförmig und ultrasensibel. Mein Eindruck stimmt mit dem von Debilofant (über dessen Besuch am Stammtisch und kundigen Rat ich mich sehr gefreut habe) überein, darum zitiere ich sein ausführliches lesenswertes Posting hier noch einmal:


Debilofant schrieb:


> Moin Minimax,
> 
> ich hatte diese Rute dieses Jahr im Frühling in den Händen, und schreibe daher trotz fehlender Stammtischlizenz ausnahmesweise dann halt hier auch mal etwas dazu.
> 
> Die Rute ist ein absoluter Exot bzw. meines Wissens sowohl im zeitgenössischen als auch museumsreifen Rutenwald einzigartig und die Spitze noch einmal um ein Vielfaches sensibler als ein normaler Winkle-Picker mit im Vergleich zu Feederruten bereits deutlich feineren Glasfaserspitzen. Der Name dieser wirklich sehr speziellen Rute ist also zu 110 % Programm, denn die Spitze ist wirklich ultra-ultra-ultradünn und *NICHT* rund, sondern ab ca. der Hälfte zum Endring hin wie eine Bandnudel abgeflacht. Letzteres hat dann zusätzlich den Effekt, dass sie sich schon bei einem auch nur "erahnten"  Lufthauch praktisch nur in eine Richtung bzw. nur vertikal in Bewegung setzt und etwa bereits beim bloßen Halten in der Waagerechten durch das "Eigengewicht" sichtbar nach unten gekrümmt ist bzw. schwerkraftbedingt ordentlich durchhängt, zu den Seiten hin jedoch wesentlich härter reagiert bzw. vergleichsweise deutlich "schwerer" sich biegen lässt. Ich habe es zwar im Shop nicht ausprobiert, aber womöglich lässt sich in diese abgeflachte ultradünne Glasfaserspitze sogar ein "Knoten" machen, ohne dass sie bricht...
> 
> Ansonsten sind Verarbeitung und Gesamtrutengewicht bzw. Balance für das Preissegment wohl i.O. bzw. angemessen.
> 
> Vom Einsatzzweck her wüsste ich nicht, unter welchen Bedingungen eine derart extrem auf Sensibilität getrimmte Rutenspitze bei der Bissanzeige wirklich Not täte. Vom Widerstand her dürfte ein beißender Fisch vermutlich genauso viel/wenig spüren wie bei einer unbeschwerten Schwingspitze.



Ich habe die Rute zweimal beim Döbeln am Flüsschen dabei gehabt, es gab ein ein paar Johnnies bis Mitte 40 darauf. Die Rute ist brav, etwas schwer, anständig verarbeitet und optisch chic. Der Blank an sich ist durchaus kräftig. Das ist nach meinem Eindruck mindesten ein 1,25 eher noch ein 1,5lbs Blank mit hohem Glasanteil.

Die Spitze aber gleicht wirklich einer Linguini, ist aber nicht al dente sondern wesentlich länger gekocht. Selbst lahme Strömung, treibende Blättchen, jeder Hauch des Himmlischen Kindes oder selbst durchhängende Schnur veranlasst die Spitze sich eng an die Schnur zu schmiegen.

Ich kann mir die Spitze ebenfalls wie Deb-Fant höchstens für feinste Stillwasser-Angelei unter Hallen-Bedingungen vorstellen: Und dann muss sich die Rute die Fragen gefallen lassen, 1.Warum dann nicht gleich Schwingspitze?
2. Warum so eine sensible Spitze bei so einem doch recht Rustikalen Blank?

Übrigens, das wird Nordlichtangler interessieren, ist der Blank der Classy Angler Sensitip identisch mit mit der  Classy Angler Duo, trotz abweichend angegebener Wurfgewichte und differierender Ringabstände.  Letztgenannte habe ich auch und würde meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen. Die ist auch vorzuziehen und eine anständige Rute mit vielen Möglichkeiten (auch hier ist schade, daß sie mit allzu feinen Spitzen geliefert wird). Ich hab auch ein bisschen im Gefühl, das die Classy Angler Ledger ebenfalls den gleichen Blank aufweisst, aber das ist spekulativ.

Ich kann die Rute daher nicht für Flüsschen Angelei empfehlen, und wenn es eine leichte Grundrute aus der günstigen, hübschen und eigentlich ganz anständigen Kogha Classy Angler Familie sein soll, rate ich zur Duo.

Herzlich
Minimax


*Ich halte es für richtig, wenn wir hier Tackle besprechen auch immer Namen und Hersteller zu nennen statt mysteriöser Insidernamen. So können sich auch unregelmäßige oder schüchterne Mitleser orientieren, auch in zukünftigen Zeiten über die Suchfunktion. Und keiner von uns lobt hier Sachen über den Grünen Klee, oder verreisst Produkte, daher ists fair und angemessen den Mitlesern und den Firmen gegenüber das Kind auch beim Namen zu nennen.


----------



## geomas

Ahhh, vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung der Askari Kogha Classy Angler Sensitip, lieber Minimax . Mein Interesse an dieser Rute war eher „akademischer Natur”. Mit der Namensnennung hast Du vollkommen Recht. Ich hatte nach der Rute gefragt, weil Du ja vor ein paar Wochen Neubau-Gelüste (eingespleißte Glasspitze) geäußerst hattest, aber kürzlich die Universalität Deines letzten Rutenbauwerks angeführt hattest.

Die sehr kurze Glasspitze der Avilent-Picker biegt sich unter Last fast im 90°-Winkel vom superdünnen Carbon-Blank weg, eine gute Anpassung sieht anders aus. Auch wegen der Optik vermute ich, daß die jetzt verbaute Spitze nicht original so fabriziert wurde.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax , deine Erfahrungen mit der Sensitip decken sich mit meinen. Ich habe eine 0,75 oz Spitze von Balzer (oder war es ein anderer namhafter Hersteller?) montiert, so lässt sich die Rute auch bei normalen Bedingungen nutzen.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Minimax , deine Erfahrungen mit der Sensitip decken sich mit meinen. Ich habe eine 0,75 oz Spitze von Balzer (oder war es ein anderer namhafter Hersteller?) montiert, so lässt sich die Rute auch bei normalen Bedingungen nutzen.


Wie hast.Du den Tausch vollzogen, die Sensitip-Nudel ist doch fest montiert?


----------



## Mescalero

Die Nudel ragt nur ein paar Millimeter in die hohle Spitze hinein. Ich habe mich scheibchenweise bis zu der Stelle vorgetastet. Ich glaube es waren nur zwei Schnitte nötig, vielleicht auch drei.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Nudel ragt nur ein paar Millimeter in die hohle Spitze hinein. Ich habe mich scheibchenweise bis zu der Stelle vorgetastet. Ich glaube es waren nur zwei Schnitte nötig, vielleicht auch drei.


Cool! Klar, wenn ichs recht Bedenke, muss die Nudel ja auch nur ganz kurz im Blank sitzen, die kann ja eh keinen Druck aufbauen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Minimax schrieb:


> *Ich halte es für richtig, wenn wir hier Tackle besprechen auch immer Namen und Hersteller zu nennen statt mysteriöser Insidernamen. So können sich auch unregelmäßige oder schüchterne Mitleser orientieren, auch in zukünftigen Zeiten über die Suchfunktion. Und keiner von uns lobt hier Sachen über den Grünen Klee, oder verreisst Produkte, daher ists fair und angemessen den Mitlesern und den Firmen gegenüber das Kind auch beim Namen zu nennen.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen als anfänger steht man sowieso schon vor nem nicht zu bändigenden Haufen Tackel und weiß manchmal nicht mehr wo oben und unten ist und wenn dann der Geldbeutel noch aus Zwiebelleder ist, dann ist jedes Teil das nicht umsonst gekauft wird echt was Wert.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach der Rute gefragt, weil Du ja vor ein paar Wochen Neubau-Gelüste (eingespleißte Glasspitze) geäußerst hattest, aber kürzlich die Universalität Deines letzten Rutenbauwerks angeführt hattest.


Danke, lieber Geo. Ja, es ist ein Prozess, und vielleicht sehe ich jetzt klarer. Nicht nur die Warnungen namhafter Ükel haben mich wieder vom Gedanken eines Neubaus mit fester Glasspitze abgebracht, auch kleine Tests mit den oben genannten Koghas und schliesslich die Erfahrungen der beginnenden Monsunzeit.

Ich hatte über die lustigen lahmen Sommermonate mit ihrem Wassermangel, Windstille und Stillwasserbedingungen und den lustlos nibbelnden Döbeln ganz vergessen, das feinsinnigste Spitzen nicht das Kriterium für meine Angelei sind: Flood Conditions, treibendes Laub, später Eis an zu kleinen Ringen und ständig wechselnde Stellen diktieren alle Rutenbaupläne.
Und da bietet meine aktuelle Rute wirklich alles, was mein lightledger Herz und die Bedingungen verlangen. Aber dennoch, Perfektion ist noch nicht erreicht, Das ist der Stand:

1. Schraubrollenhalter war ein Irrweg und funktional einschränkend, eine ernsthafte Döbelrute braucht füe mich Schieberinge.
2. Der Griff ist zu lang. Er stört mich beim Werfen. Die Blankverlängerung und die ungleiche Teilung (!) aber waren eine gute Idee.
3. Der Hookkeeper in Form eines Minifliegenrings ist sehr praktisch, aber eine seitliche Montage wäre noch praktischer.
4. Der verwendete Blank ist göttlich, aber ich hätte gerne einen dezenteren. Am liebsten matt.
5. Ein Umbau kommt nicht in Frage. Ein Neubau auf gleichem Blank auch nicht: Ich würde gerne genausoviel Herzblut in die Mk VI investieren wie in die Mk V aber gerne etwas weniger Malachitstücke.
6. Das Instrument ist nur so gut wie sein Spieler. Ich brauche keine Spezial-Spitzen mehr für meine Döbelei. Zur Sicherheit würde ich dennoch einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde installieren.


Ihr seht also: Bei der geplanten Mk VI, der besten Döbelrute aller Zeiten*, konkretisiert sich so einiges. Noch etwas Zeit am Wasser, etwas Recherche, und bald werde ich Rücksprache mit meinen Blank-Anwälten Nordlichtangler und Professor Tinca  halten können.

Hg
Minimax


*Also diesmal wirklich. Ehrlich. 100%.


----------



## Tikey0815

Lieber Minimax was für Vorteile haben Schieberinge für dich ? Für die Unwissenden bitte


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sag bloß, du hast dass bei den vielen vorhandenen Ruten der Ükelnauten noch nicht eigenhändig erfasst und waidlich ausprobiert !? 

Es kann nur einen wichtigen RH geben, dass sind die Schieberinge super passend und gleitend auf Kork.

Konservativ, Oldschool Immerwährend, aber auch frei, rebellisch,  individuell bis ins Extrem, vielfältig, einfach, simpel baubar mit einfach aufstecken, puristisch, aus Aluminium geriffelt, Aluminium glatt, Kunststoffe, Carbonkunstoff, alle denkbaren Farben aus der Zwergengold-Schmuckabteilung können sein, vor allem aber maximal viel handschmeichelnden Kork freilassend zum permanenten Kontakt mit der Anglerhand. 
Und dann eben sensationell überlegen mit der optimalen Balance, was nicht nur für Match- , Float-, Pickerruten u.a.m. gilt, sondern selbst für Gufierruten und deren viele Varianten vom anderen Lager.


----------



## geomas

^^^  Faszinierend zu sehen oder mitzuerleben, Deine Döbelruten-Entwicklung. Ich fühle mich ein wenig wie ein Grobian, da ich das Thema „Döbelrute” als easy abhake. Ne nicht zu leichte Quivertiprute an die 10ft mit leidlich sensibler Spitze, „schnell” im Blank und nicht zu weich hintenraus ist es für mich. Natürlich passen an vielen schmalen Flüßchen kürzere Ruten deutlich besser.


Beim etwas aktiveren Angeln auf Rotaugen mit der feinen Grundrute sind mir Details wie Grifflänge deutlich wichtiger. Die perfekte Plötzrute habe ich noch immer nicht, habe aber immerhin einige Ruten, die ich als 9 oder 9,5 auf ner Skala bis 10 einordnen würde.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lieber Minimax was für Vorteile haben Schieberinge für dich ? Für die Unwissenden bitte


Ist ne berechtigte Frage, da sie ja in den letzten Jahrzehnten weitgehend verdrängt wurden, und irgendwie mit dem falschen Verdachr behaftet sind, keinen sicheren Rollensitz zu gewährleisten. Ein Trugschluss, denn:

In diesem Fall -also leichte Grundrute, die unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungen eingesetzt wird: -Ich kann den Sitz der Rolle je nach Rollenmodell so festlegen, das für mich die Balance stimmt. Das ist insofern wichtig, weil ich ja gerne mal leichte moderne Statios fische, oder schwere Oldies, oder eben Centrepins.
-Schieberinge sind leichter zu verbauen und sparen Gewicht.
-Schieberollenhalter sind auch toleranter was unterschiedliche Fussgrössen betrifft, bei der Mk V zB. Ist es extrem schwer eine meiner Youngs&Sons Avons zu montieren mit ihren massiven Füssen.
- Wenns mal nötig ist, kann ich nochmal nen Fuss oderso Rute 'vor die Rolle' setzen und damit sozusagen eine Notverlängerung schaffen.
- Im bitterkalten Winter, klassische Döbelzeit, fasse ich auf angenehmen Kork zwischen den Ringen.

Daher halte ich Schieberollenhalter für diese Angelei für die richtige Wahl.
Ich denke für die Spinnangelei oder die Schwere Festbleiangelei sind sie nicht gut geeignet.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> da ich das Thema „Döbelrute” als easy abhake. *Ne nicht zu leichte Quivertiprute an die 10ft mit leidlich sensibler Spitze, „schnell” im Blank und nicht zu weich hintenraus* ist es für mich.


Ist es ja in Wahrheit auch, und Du beschreibst die beste Döbelrute perfekt- genau so würde ich sie auch definieren, besonders der letzte Abschnitt ('schnell und kräftiger unterer Rutenteil), und immer dazu raten, und da gibt es ja wirklich auch einige Gute Modelle in alt und neu auf dem Markt. Deckt sich auch mit meinen Selbstbaustecken.

Der Rest ist einfach mein Personalisierungsfimmel , sowie einige kleine Hacks und Vorlieben, die ich persönlich nützlich und komfortabel finde Aber nicht als allgemeingültig sehen würde.


----------



## geomas

Worüber ich gerade gestolpert bin: ein Angelladen schließt leider und haut viele Sachen, auch aus dem großen Friedfischsortiment, deutlich reduziert raus: https://www.catchfish.de/de/ (Angelshop Goch). Bin mit denen nicht irgendwie verbandelt.


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist ne berechtigte Frage, da sie ja in den letzten Jahrzehnten weitgehend verdrängt wurden, und irgendwie mit dem falschen Verdachr behaftet sind, keinen sicheren Rollensitz zu gewährleisten. Ein Trugschluss, denn:
> 
> In diesem Fall -also leichte Grundrute, die unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungen eingesetzt wird: -Ich kann den Sitz der Rolle je nach Rollenmodell so festlegen, das für mich die Balance stimmt. Das ist insofern wichtig, weil ich ja gerne mal leichte moderne Statios fische, oder schwere Oldies, oder eben Centrepins.
> -Schieberinge sind leichter zu verbauen und sparen Gewicht.
> -Schieberollenhalter sind auch toleranter was unterschiedliche Fussgrössen betrifft, bei der Mk V zB. Ist es extrem schwer eine meiner Youngs&Sons Avons zu montieren mit ihren massiven Füssen.
> - Wenns mal nötig ist, kann ich nochmal nen Fuss oderso Rute 'vor die Rolle' setzen und damit sozusagen eine Notverlängerung schaffen.
> - Im bitterkalten Winter, klassische Döbelzeit, fasse ich auf angenehmen Kork zwischen den Ringen.
> 
> Daher halte ich Schieberollenhalter für diese Angelei für die richtige Wahl.
> Ich denke für die Spinnangelei oder die Schwere Festbleiangelei sind sie nicht gut geeignet.


dem allem stimme ich zu 100% zu.
und Optisch lenkten die Schieberollenhalter auch nicht von Rute und Rolle ab wie es normale Rollenhalter tun ob diese nun schick oder schäbig sind.
es gibt nix schöneres an einer Match, Picker oder ähnliches.
an schweren Ruten haben sie nix zu suchen, Rollen zb. über 4000er Größe sind meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr dafür geeignet weil zu schwer dafür.

Optisch schön, hat aber nix zu bedeuten da die Rolle zu schwer und Groß, da besteht selbst für geübte die Gefahr das die Rolle die Fliege macht.




schöner und praktischer geht nicht


----------



## Tricast

Schönes Gerät hast Du da, vor allem die Pose ist was besonderes.    Und wann war Dein lila Schätzchen das letzte mal am Wasser? Die sieht so traurig aus ohne Schnur und Montage, denn die geeigneten Gewässer hast Du ja vor der Haustür.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Fische die 4000er Ryobi auch an der Picker und die Schieberinge sagen keinen Mucks.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich halte von Schieberingen gar nichts.
Zu oft hab ich geshen wie sie mit Schrumpfschlauch oder Klebeband dazu "überredet" wurden, die Rolle auch wirklich festzuhalten.
Denn wenn sie sich mal löst, sicher beim Kampf mit dem Fisch des Lebens.
Der einzige Vorteil ist die dadurch veränderbare Position der Rolle. Wenn man aber seine Lieblingsrollenposittion bzw. Grifflänge hinter der Rolle kennt, gibt es keinen Grund für Schieberinge.
Inzwischen gibt es ja wunderschöne Schraub-RH in allen möglichen Formen und Farben.
Minimax
Welche Maße hat denn der Blank deiner jetzigen Döbelrute(Länge, Spitze, Butt)?



geomas schrieb:


> Die perfekte Plötzrute habe ich noch immer nicht,



Keine dabei in deinem Rutenwald?
Wie soll sie denn sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Natürlich noch ein Petri Heill allen Fängern des gestrigen Tages!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich hatte mal die Retro Karpfenrute der Askari-Eigenmarke, Name vergessen. Die hatte Aluringe und die Rolle hielt bombenfest, bei einigen Karpfen. Meist hatte ich eine 6000 Baitcaster dran.

Meine UL Pickerrute hat Nylonringe, die halten deutlich schlechter, trotz viel leichterer Rolle. Da muss man manchmal zwischendurch nachjustieren.

Aber verdammt schick sehen sie schon aus. Würde ich jemals eine Rute selbst bauen wollen, dann mit Schieberingen, keine Frage. Natürlich nicht bei einer Spin- oder sonstigen Großfischspezialrute.


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sag bloß, du hast dass bei den vielen vorhandenen Ruten der Ükelnauten noch nicht eigenhändig erfasst und waidlich ausprobiert !?
> 
> Es kann nur einen wichtigen RH geben, dass sind die Schieberinge super passend und gleitend auf Kork.
> 
> Konservativ, Oldschool Immerwährend, aber auch frei, rebellisch,  individuell bis ins Extrem, vielfältig, einfach, simpel baubar mit einfach aufstecken, puristisch, aus Aluminium geriffelt, Aluminium glatt, Kunststoffe, Carbonkunstoff, alle denkbaren Farben aus der Zwergengold-Schmuckabteilung können sein, vor allem aber maximal viel handschmeichelnden Kork freilassend zum permanenten Kontakt mit der Anglerhand.
> Und dann eben sensationell überlegen mit der optimalen Balance, was nicht nur für Match- , Float-, Pickerruten u.a.m. gilt, sondern selbst für Gufierruten und deren viele Varianten vom anderen Lager.


Da hast Du wohl recht lieber Nordlichtangler , eine derartige Rute habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt. War letztens kurz davon eine zu erwerben, eine Abu Glas-Floatrute mit klitzekleinen Ringen und kunstoff-Schieberinge.....aber dann hab ich mich umbesinnt. 

Den Schiebehaltern traue ich nicht, zugegeben mangels erfahrung, so richtig über den Weg. Der Argumentation vom Prof kann ich da folgen, wie soll eine Rolle bombenfest halten, wenn sie auf weichem Kork von zwei verkanteten ringen gehalten wird ? Trotzdem bin ich neugierig und werde demnächst mal, wo möglich und erwünscht, eine derartige Rute begrabbeln.....die variable positionierung auf dem Blank ist ja schon einleuchtend gut !


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl recht lieber Nordlichtangler , eine derartige Rute habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt. War letztens kurz davon eine zu erwerben, eine Abu Glas-Floatrute mit klitzekleinen Ringen und kunstoff-Schieberinge.....aber dann hab ich mich umbesinnt.
> 
> Den Schiebehaltern traue ich nicht, zugegeben mangels erfahrung, so richtig über den Weg. Der Argumentation vom Prof kann ich da folgen, wie soll eine Rolle bombenfest halten, wenn sie auf weichem Kork von zwei verkanteten ringen gehalten wird ? Trotzdem bin ich neugierig und werde demnächst mal, wo möglich und erwünscht, eine derartige Rute begrabbeln.....die variable positionierung auf dem Blank ist ja schon einleuchtend gut !


Ich könnte dir einen Termin nennen nach Kreta.


----------



## Tricast

Ich liebe auch die Schieberinge, allerdings muß ich auch sagen ich bin nicht der Spinnfischer der ständig auswirft und einholt. Am Anfang, damals vor vielen Jahren, hatte ich auch das Problem mit den Schieberingen. Ständig hat sich die Rolle gelöst und ist auch schon mal abgefallen. Damals habe ich die Rolle gehalten wie viele von uns, nämlich den Rollenfuß zwischen Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger. Die Schnur habe ich dann mit dem Zeigefinger am Blank gehalten zum Auswerfen. Dabei hat sich der Schiebering gelockert. Seitdem ich den Rollenfuß zwischen Mittelfinger und Ringfinger halte hat sich das Problem gelöst und die Ringe sitzen bombenfest.
Trotzdem kann ich jetzt die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger halten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Niklas32

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage. Unglaublich was Ihr auf die Schuppen legen und in Berichten zeigen konntet. 

Darf man fragen welchen Bereich der Oder im Harz Du befischst, lieber kuttenkarl? Das interessiert mich, da ich vor einer Woche in den Bereich Bad Harzburg/Goslar gezogen bin und die Oder ja gleich ums Eck ist.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Da ich noch keine reine Posenrute habe, denke ich daran, mir mal eine zuzulegen. Welche Ringe bevorzugt ihr, Ein- oder besser Zweistegringe? 

Ich habe da schon eine bestimmte im Auge: Die DAM Shadow Tele in 3,60m und mit einem Wg von 20-40 gr. Die hat gewickelte Einstegringe und wiegt nur 278 gr. 
Eine passende Rolle (DAM Quick 1 3000 FD) habe ich schon. Fischt jemand von euch die Rute bereits? Wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungen mit ihr?


----------



## Mescalero

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe da schon eine bestimmte im Auge: Die DAM Shadow Tele in 3,60m und mit einem Wg von 20-40 gr. Die hat gewickelte Einstegringe und wiegt *nur 278 gr.*


Mir persönlich wäre das zu viel. Eine Posenrute hält man ja überwiegend in der Hand, wenn man alles richtig macht und es beißt jedenfalls. 
Die Einsteigerbolo Sensas Startup wiegt 100 g weniger bei 4m Länge.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Da ich noch keine reine Posenrute habe, denke ich daran, mir mal eine zuzulegen.



Für welchen Zweck?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Angeln auf  alle Friedfische, auch Nachts mit Leuchtpose auf Aal und Zander im Fluß und Weiher, so der Plan....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Passt für mich nicht zusammen.
Eine Rute mit der ich nachts Aale aus dem Wasser zerre, würde ich nicht zum Friedfischangeln benutzen.

Da sind zwei Ruten sinvoll.
Ansonsten evtl. eine Aqualite Powerfloat, wobei die mir zum Posen-Friedfischangeln fast schon zu grob wäre. Für Karpfen und andere wirklich große Friedfische mag sie aber funktionieren.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Hatte ganz früher schon eine Tele-Rute bis 40gr.Wg zum stippen überwiegend auf Weissfische, habe mit ihr aber auch mal einen Aal (als Zufallsfang) gehabt. 
Man braucht doch nicht für fast jede Fischart eine eigene Rute!  Fische bis, sagen wir mal 3kg Gewicht, gehen mit der von mir in die engere Wahl gezogene DAM allemal...


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu oft hab ich geshen wie sie mit Schrumpfschlauch oder Klebeband dazu "überredet" wurden, die Rolle auch wirklich festzuhalten.





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> wie soll eine Rolle bombenfest halten, wenn sie auf weichem Kork von zwei verkanteten ringen gehalten wird ?



98% meiner Ruten werden durch Schieberollenhaltern positioniert und gehalten. Wenn es mal problematisch wird, dass die Rolle nicht mehr so gut hält, dann behelfe ich mir mit einem dünem Streifen Kork auf dem Rollenfuß - wirkt wunder und passt so herrlich zum Korkgriff.












Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Einsteigerbolo Sensas Startup wiegt 100 g weniger bei 4m Länge.



Ich kann das Feilschen um die paar Gramm einer Rute manchmal nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn ich an die 100 g-Rute die DAM Quick 1 3000 FD montiere, da hängen dann fast 500 Gramm am Rutengriff. Für mich passt das nicht so ganz.

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Wenn es mal problematisch wird, dass die Rolle nicht mehr so gut hält, dann behelfe ich mir mit einem dünem Streifen Kork auf dem Rollenfuß



Coole Idee, Roland.
Nix für mich aber cool.


----------



## Mescalero

Dace schrieb:


> Ich kann das Feilschen um die paar Gramm einer Rute manchmal nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn ich an die 100 g-Rute die DAM Quick 1 3000 FD montiere, da hängen dann fast 500 Gramm am Rutengriff. Für mich passt das nicht so ganz.
> 
> Tight lines


Stimmt schon, aber so eine Rolle halt ich ohnehin für überdimensioniert und ein Drittel mehr oder weniger Rutengewicht würde ich nicht gerade als "Feilschen um die paar Gramm" bezeichnen. 

Bei einer Feeder- oder sonstigen Rute, die man nicht ständig in der Hand hält, ist mir das Gewicht auch herzlich egal. 
Ich habe vielleicht auch die falschen Assoziationen - bei Posenrute dachte ich eher an eine feine Match zum Angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern...


----------



## Minimax

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Man braucht doch nicht für fast jede Fischart eine eigene Rute!  Fische bis, sagen wir mal 3kg Gewicht, gehen mit der von mir in die engere Wahl gezogene DAM allemal...


Ah, ok, du suchst also eher eine Allroundrute. Da ist die von dir vorgeschlagene Telerute mit 6 Ringen und knapp 300g prima geeignet, wie du ja bereits selbst sagst. 
Du kannst also bedenkenlos zugreifen.

File closed,
Minimax


----------



## Mikesch

Ihr könnt Der mit dem Fisch tanzt doch nicht so leichtes Gerät empfehlen, er rechnet doch immer mit dem GAF.
Aal 90+, Zander 90+, Brachsen 60+, Barbe 80+, usw..


----------



## kuttenkarl

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welchen Bereich der Oder im Harz Du befischst, lieber @kuttenkarl? D


Die Oder im Bereich des FV Hattorf/Herzberg. Ist da eine reine Fliegenstrecke, zum Friedfischangeln gehst an unsere Teiche.


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Ich kann das Feilschen um die paar Gramm einer Rute manchmal nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn ich an die 100 g-Rute die DAM Quick 1 3000 FD montiere, da hängen dann fast 500 Gramm am Rutengriff. Für mich passt das nicht so ganz.
> 
> Tight lines


Na gut wenn du jetzt von ganz feinen Ruten ausgehst (wie Mescalero geshrieben hat) Meine Drennan Match wiegt bei 3,90m 130 g dazu kommt eine Legalis LT mit 210g. Dann bist du natürlich bei einer Rute die du vielleicht den ganzen Tag in der Hand hältst in ganz anderen Spheren. Recht gebe ich dir natürlich, dass wenn man da einen 500g Klotz dranschraubt, die 150g an der Rute gespart auch egal sind . Konnte das aber auch nie verstehen warum an so leichten und feinen Ruten oftmals so Kabeltrommeln montiert werden. Wenn ich schon viel Geld für so eine Gewichtsersparnis ausgeben dann sollte auch einen entsprechend leichte Rolle dran.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Beim etwas aktiveren Angeln auf Rotaugen mit der feinen Grundrute sind mir Details wie Grifflänge deutlich wichtiger. Die perfekte Plötzrute habe ich noch immer nicht, habe aber immerhin einige Ruten, die ich als 9 oder 9,5 auf ner Skala bis 10 einordnen würde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keine dabei in deinem Rutenwald?
> Wie soll sie denn sein?
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Zwei excellente Rotaugen-Ruten habe ich heute gefischt - 9ft Drennan Acolyte Ultra (ohne Plus) und die wunderbare feine Balzer Winklepicker von Heinz in 270. Von der Aktion her ist die Balzer absolut top, herausragend gut. Das bezieht sich auf das Nahbereichs-Angeln bis knapp über 20m mit kleinen Grundbleien von 3-7gr oder sehr kleinen Körben. Die Balzer ist für eine so feine Rute außergewöhnlich schnell, sie fühlt sich beim Anschlag auf jeden Fall schneller an als fast alle anderen vergleichbaren Ruten in meinen (relativ großen) Bestand.
Was mir an der Balzer nicht gefällt (nix schlimmes, es ginge für meinen persönlichen Geschmack nur noch etwas besser) ist die Teilung in gleich lange Griff- und Carrier-Teile plus Wechselspitzen. das sorgt für ein kurzes Transportmaß, aber mir ist bei Ruten unter 11ft die Teilung in „Griffteil ist so lang wie Carrier und montierte Tip” lieber. Eine handgebaute Rute ganz nach meinem Geschmack hätte zudem einen hinten abgeplatteten Vollkorkgriff.
An einer so leichten Rute komme ich mit Schieberollenhaltern gut klar, die etwas moderneren aus Plastik gefallen mir in der Praxis etwas besser als die Metall-Varianten.

Die Acolyte Ultra ist ja nun auch eine sehr feine Rute. Ich glaube, daß die Balzer noch einen Tacken schneller ist im Anschlag, dafür hat die Acolyte deutlich mehr Power hintenraus (bezogen auf eventuelle Beifänge). Was mir an der Drennan nicht so gefällt ist der Griff. Etwas zu lang für eine 9ft-Rute kommt er mir vor. Der Screw-Down-Rollenhalter ist prinzipiell okay für mich, aber den Vordergriff mag ich nicht so wie Drennan ihn gestaltet hat.
Super ist natürlich das riesige und fein abgestufte Angebot an Original-Spitzen von 0,5 bis 3oz. Heute hatte ich die 1oz-Spitze montiert, sonst ist hier die 0,75oz-Tip typischerweise meine erste Wahl.

Für mich persönlich wäre die Aktion der alten Balzer-Picker in einer minimal längeren* Rute, mit hinten abgeflachtem Kork-Griff und „normaler Teilung” wohl das Nonplusultra als Rotaugen-Grundrute. Zu Details wie Ringmodellen... habe ich mir als Nicht-Rutenbauer keine Gedanken gemacht.




*) 10ft oder knapp darunter


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sehr interessant. Wie heißt denn die Balzer Rute?
Nur Picker?


----------



## silverfish

Oh Mann. Da klingeln mir ja die Augen.
Was es es da alles so an Friedfischruten zu empfehlen gibt. Bis auf eine Feeder hab ich immer Allroundruten benutzt. Ich habe noch n paar Ruten ,wo ich jetzt nicht mal sagen könnte Picker , Feeder oder Speziman.  
Die neueste Sportex Meforute in 3.60m und 40 gr könnte man auch für (fast) alles verwenden.


----------



## geomas

Ach ja, die Angelei heute war durchwachsen - die von mir bevorzugten Stellen waren allesamt belegt. Belebt war das Wasser - es zeigten sich die Rückenflossen von Brassen, Raubfische gingen ihrem Nahrungserwerb nach, immer wieder sprangen Friedfische. Der Eisvogel kam mehrfach vorbei.

Aber es biß seltsam, erst verhalten, dann „spitz”. Erster Fisch war ein Flußbarsch von etwa 20cm, der sich den Haken oberhalb der Kiemen appliziert hatte. Ihm folgten dann ausschließlich Plötz von fingerlang bis minimal Ü20. Einen kräftigeren Aussteiger gab es an der Acolyte Ultra.
Spät in der Abenddämmerung biß es richtig gut, aber sowohl die Mais- als auch Sandwichtoast-Reste waren von zweifelhafter Qualität (das Brot etwas zu trocken, der Maisrest nur noch ganz kleine Körner) und die Fischis hatten leichtes Spiel beim Köderklau..


----------



## Minimax

Ah, auch ich darf in den Rutenreigen mit einstimmen, denn gerade habe ich die Bestellung für Blank, Beringung & Schieberinge aufgegeben. Ob Krüppelstecken oder Zauberstab, der Bauprozess der Minimax Mk VI hat begonnen!

Nach einiger Recherche fiel die Entscheidung zum gewählten Blank dann im Gespräch mit einem namhaften Ükel.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir an der Drennan nicht so gefällt ist der Griff. Etwas zu lang für eine 9ft-Rute kommt er mir vor.


Das selbe Problem (für meinen Geschmack) hat meine 10ft Acolyte Plus feeder. Deren Griff ist mir auch zu lang mit ca. 55- törichterweise habe ich genau das auf die MkV übertragen, da ich mich bei deren Griff heftig von der Acolyte inspirieren ließ.
Ständig stubst man irgendwo gegen, ober sich beim überlegen der Rute oder beim Zweihandwurf sich selbst in den Bauch. 
Nicht viel, aber eben die entscheidenden 7 oder 8 cm zuviel.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> denn gerade habe ich die Bestellung für Blank, Beringung & Schieberinge aufgegeben.


Minimax erzähl, welcher Blank, welche Komponenten sind es?  Wenn ich das nicht heute noch erfahre, kan ich nicht einschlafen.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Minimax erzähl, welcher Blank, welche Komponenten sind es?  Wenn ich das nicht heute noch erfahre, kan ich nicht einschlafen.


Du weisst Doch, mein Lieber, das ich mich immer in geheimnisvolles Schweigen Hülle und dann und wann geraunte Andeutungen mache, um Aufmarksamkeit zu generieren. Du wirst dich also gedulden müssen.
Ich darf aber sagen, daß ich zum ersten mal keine Fuji BLVAG/BSVAG Ringe mehr verwende, sondern die eines anderen Anbieters (aber jetzt nichts abgefahrenes oderso).
Und das der Blank  anstatt wieder universaler zu werden, doch eher feinnerviger ist- ein Risiko, ich weiss, aber spannend.

Generell kann man sagen das mit diesen Komponenten der ganze Entwurf doch nochmal einen Tacken spezialisierter in Richtung Zielfisch, Methode und Gewässertyp wird, man könnte auch sagen: Radikaler.

Während ich die MkIV und die MkV bedenkenlos als Universal geprägte Ruten für die OCCs anmelden konnte, wird das bei der MkVI nicht mehr der Fall sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der einzige Vorteil ist die dadurch veränderbare Position der Rolle. Wenn man aber seine Lieblingsrollenposittion bzw. Grifflänge hinter der Rolle kennt, gibt es keinen Grund für Schieberinge.


Wenn du einen festen Rollenhalter verbaust, ist das statisch. Bei denen gibt es auch viel und immer mehr Murks, der die Haltehand mehr quält als erfreut.
Einfach mal Wurf-orientiert oder mal Halte-orientiert die Rolle verschieben kannst du mit festem Rollenhalter nicht. Auch nicht ans Ende schieben für eine Fliegenrolle und dergleichen, für eine OCC Universalrute z.B..
Außerdem sind an den fixen Schraubrollenhaltern dumme und dünne Gewinde, sowie viel zu wenig Kork direkt unter der Hauptgriff-Hand, das ist nämich fein. 
Die alten Schiebringe mit Riffeln dran sind nicht so schön gewesen, moderne Formen sind besser gelungen.
Wenn ich alternativ zu Alu oder Stahl ein Paar Kunststoffschieberinge verwende, sind die zwar nicht so endzeitstabil wie Aluringe, aber alles richtig schön warm im Winter und so.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Außerdem sind an den fixen Schraubrollenhaltern dumme und dünne Gewinde, sowie viel zu wenig Kork direkt unter der Hauptgriff-Hand,


Ähhh....nö.
Und ich baue Ruten ja immer zum Zweck und nicht als universale Grund-, Spinn-, Fliegenrute.
Wenn ich weiß wie lang der Griff hinter dem RH sein soll, muss ich nichts verändern(können).


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Du weisst Doch, mein Lieber, das ich mich immer in geheimnisvolles Schweigen Hülle und dann und wann geraunte Andeutungen mache,


och men


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Den Schiebehaltern traue ich nicht, zugegeben mangels erfahrung, so richtig über den Weg. Der Argumentation vom Prof kann ich da folgen, wie soll eine Rolle bombenfest halten, wenn sie auf weichem Kork von zwei verkanteten ringen gehalten wird ? Trotzdem bin ich neugierig und werde demnächst mal, wo möglich und erwünscht, eine derartige Rute begrabbeln.....die variable positionierung auf dem Blank ist ja schon einleuchtend gut !


Durch die sehr flache Keilwirkung der Rollenfüße und die Schräge in den Schiebehalterringen kannst du richtig viel Druck und Anpressung erzeugen und die Rolle sitzt wirklich fest. Zusätzlich kann man Unterfütterung für den Rollenfuß auf dem Griff verwenden (Leder,Gummi,Unterleger), auch gegen Eindrücken in den Griff,
und Gummihäutchen auf/unter die Füße schieben, oder diese mit Klebeband bei glatten Alufüßen rutschfester machen, das schont in jedem Falle gegen Kratzer und.
Man bekommt bei lange unveränderter Rolle eher ein Problem beim abnehmen wollen, als dass die einfach mal so sich löst. 
Die Schraubrollenhalter haben ein eingebautes Problem mit dem sich selber lösen, je mehr Verschraubungsgröße, umso mehr. Vibrationen oder Drehen an der Verschraubung bei starken Würfen. Deswegen muss man auch da kontrollieren und bedarfsweise nachziehen.

Bis etwa 56g 2oz passen die Schieberinge zu den Rutenstärken und Rollengewichten.
Erst für Karpfenruten und Hechtruten sowie schweren Feederruten - alles ab ca. 80g 3oz WG sowie drüber hinaus - sehe ich die Chance, dass bei Zugkraften und Schocks von 5kg 7kg und gar mehr der Halt zu sehr erschüttert werden kann.
Da gehört für mein Empfinden dann wirklich ein kräftiger Schraubrollenhalter auf die Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ähhh....nö.
> Und ich baue Ruten ja immer zum Zweck und nicht als universale Grund-, Spinn-, Fliegenrute.
> Wenn ich weiß wie lang der Griff hinter dem RH sein soll, muss ich nichts verändern(können).
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422403


Du hast da großteils Kunststoff in der Rutenbein-zentrierten Haltehand. Mache ich ja auch mit DPNS 20 und so bei stärkeren Ruten.
Für die leichten Rutenbauten will ich das nicht mehr haben, auch keine winzigeren Rollenhalter oder aufwendige Kork-Kunststoffpassungen.


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> och men


 entschuldige mein Lieber, aber wenn alles so klappt wie ichs mir vorstelle, dann wirst du sie bald sehen, und dann werde ich wieder Tagein tagaus die gleichen ollen Fangphotos mit immer der gleichen Combo posten, statt neue interessante Tackleberichte.
Und nach G. bring ich sie natürlich mit zum Begutachten.

#Schieberinge vs. Schraubrollenhalter:
Wir haben ja die Diskussion alle Paar Monate (mit den Gleichen Teilnehmern, Positionen und Argumenten), und ich finde bei kaum einem Aspekt der Ruten oder des Tackles zeigt sich so deutlich, wie sehr rein persönliche Vorlieben unsere Wahl bestimmen.

Es gibt gute Gründe, warum sich Schieberinge bei bestimmten Rutentypen und Anwendern bis heute hartnäckig gehalten haben, und andererseits kam der Siegeszug der Schraubrollenhalter bei den meisten Ruten ja nicht von ungefähr oder grundlos.

Ich denke man kann also die Frage Schieberinge oder Schraubhalter nicht allgemeingültig absolut entscheiden, sondern nur rein persönlich für sich selbst. Nichtsdestotrotz geniesse ich unsere periodischen Ükel-Erörterungen des Themas immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ein kräftiges Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage. Unglaublich was Ihr auf die Schuppen legen und in Berichten zeigen konntet.
> 
> Darf man fragen welchen Bereich der Oder im Harz Du befischst, lieber kuttenkarl? Das interessiert mich, da ich vor einer Woche in den Bereich Bad Harzburg/Goslar gezogen bin und die Oder ja gleich ums Eck ist.


Hallo Niklas, du Nordharzer!


----------



## geomas

#grifflänge

Habe eben mal ein paar Ruten gemessen. Die Acolyte Ultra 9ft hat eine Grifflänge von 53,7cm mit der aktuell eingespannten kleinen Daiwa-Rolle.
Die alte Balzer-Picker von 2,70m hat einen schlanken Korkgriff von minimal über 50cm Länge.

Zwei äußerst handliche Ruten: Browning CK F1 Wand 2,45m - 48,2cm und Greys Toreon Tactical Quiver 8'1 ft - 47,7cm Grifflänge

Überrascht hat mich eine Rute, die ich eine Weile sehr oft gefischt habe (meine billigste beringte Rute) - die Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker 255cm hat einen Schaumstoffgriff mit Metallschieberollenhaltern von nur 40cm Länge. Das ist mir nie so aufgefallen. Auf jeden Fall hat mich der Schaumstoffgriff an dieser Rute nie gestört. Die beiden Traverse-X Matchpicker 260 und 290 haben sehr billig wirkende Korkgriffe von etwa 53cm Länge verbaut (gemessen incl. des Schraub-Endstücks hinten - Ersatzspitzen können innen transportiert werden).

Die ungleichen Halbschwestern Avilent Picker und Alan Brown Winner 7ft haben Korkgriffe von ca. 40/38cm verbaut.

edit: Tri-Cast Trilogy Pond Wand: knapp 38cm, Trilogy Commercial 11ft Feeder knapp 50cm, MAP Parabolix BE 10ft Bomb knapp über 50cm


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #grifflänge
> 
> Habe eben mal ein paar Ruten gemessen. Die Acolyte Ultra 9ft hat eine Grifflänge von 53,7cm mit der aktuell eingespannten kleinen Daiwa-Rolle.
> Die alte Balzer-Picker von 2,70m hat einen schlanken Korkgriff von minimal über 50cm Länge.
> 
> Zwei äußerst handliche Ruten: Browning CK F1 Wand 2,45m - 48,2cm und Greys Toreon Tactical Quiver 8'1 ft - 47,7cm Grifflänge
> 
> Überrascht hat mich eine Rute, die ich eine Weile sehr oft gefischt habe (meine billigste beringte Rute) - die Silstar X-Citer Matchpicker 255cm hat einen Schaumstoffgriff mit Metallschieberollenhaltern von nur 40cm Länge. Das ist mir nie so aufgefallen. Auf jeden Fall hat mich der Schaumstoffgriff an dieser Rute nie gestört. Die beiden Traverse-X Matchpicker 260 und 290 haben sehr billig wirkende Korkgriffe von etwa 53cm Länge verbaut (gemessen incl. des Schraub-Endstücks hinten - Ersatzspitzen können innen transportiert werden).
> 
> Die ungleichen Halbschwestern Avilent Picker und Alan Brown Winner 7ft haben Korkgriffe von ca. 40/38cm verbaut.


Ah, sehr interessant, danke fürs messen- der Trend liegt bei leichten Grundruten also deutlich unter 50cm. Klaro, denn man muss die leichten kurzen Stäbchen nicht gegengewichstmässig an der Elle abstützen, und 2-Hand-Überkopfwürfe sind ja auch eher selten in der Klasse und den entsprechenden Techniken.
Und natürlich kann man eine Kurzen Griff viel besser in den Gimbal einstecken, wenn die Monsterükel am Band ist


----------



## geomas

Trends sind mir ja egal, aber bei den für die Insel gebauten „Commercial-Ruten” scheinen sich kürzere Griffe mit Schaumstoff durchzusetzen.
Die Matchmen werfen im Laufe eines Matches ja sehr oft und sind auf ihren Kiepen zugebaut mit allerlei Side-Trays..., da ist Handlichkeit wichtig.

Bei Flußruten, die gerne hochgestellt gefischt werden, finde ich übrigens griffige Gummi-Gnubbel am hinteren Griffende ganz praktisch. Soll auch bei Bootsruten praktisch sein.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin

Minimax schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem (für meinen Geschmack) hat meine 10ft Acolyte Plus feeder. Deren Griff ist mir auch zu lang mit ca. 55- törichterweise habe ich genau das auf die MkV übertragen, da ich mich bei deren Griff heftig von der Acolyte inspirieren ließ.
> Ständig stubst man irgendwo gegen, ober sich beim überlegen der Rute oder beim Zweihandwurf sich selbst in den Bauch.
> Nicht viel, aber eben die entscheidenden 7 oder 8 cm zuviel.


Hm also falls du für deine MkV keine Verwendung mehr hast, ich wüsste da jemand, der Anhand der Beschreibung großes Interesse an so einem Stöckchen hätte. Allein schon deshalb, weil sie den Mana-Gehalt des ganzen Rutenwaldes vervielfachen würde...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Trends sind mir ja egal, aber bei den für die Insel gebauten „Commercial-Ruten” scheinen sich kürzere Griffe mit Schaumstoff durchzusetzen.
> Die Matchmen werfen im Laufe eines Matches ja sehr oft und sind auf ihren Kiepen zugebaut mit allerlei Side-Trays..., da ist Handlichkeit wichtig.
> 
> Bei Flußruten, die gerne hochgestellt gefischt werden, finde ich übrigens griffige Gummi-Gnubbel am hinteren Griffende ganz praktisch. Soll auch bei Bootsruten praktisch sein.


Wenn, dann müssen die nur nochmal "richtig" gemacht werden, wenn schon hochgradig optimiert, dann ganz richtig! 
Meine Commercial-Minimatch'es Pellet-Waggler für hin bis zu Carp sind als Spaßruten sehr interessant designed, vor allem sehr feine dunkle Beringung für die Preise!

Echte Endknäufe und Gummiknubbel bis zu meiner geliebten Fuji Gummi-Birne (für ca. 3€) sind schon klasse für *Ablage*ruten,




egal ob vom Ufer-Rollenhalter oder vom Boot sich die Rute mit Blitzgeschwindigkeit ins Wasser davon machen will. Man hat damit einen sicheren Notfallgriff mehr mit sowas an der Rute bzw. das verklemmt sich schonmal immer besser.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen Freunde.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Echte Endknäufe und Gummiknubbel bis zu meiner geliebten Fuji Gummi-Birne





geomas schrieb:


> Bei Flußruten, die gerne hochgestellt gefischt werden, finde ich übrigens griffige Gummi-Gnubbel am hinteren Griffende ganz praktisch.



Ich finde, dass man in älteren Zeiten - ok, nicht immer - etwas mehr auf Details Wert gelegt hat. Auf dem Foto - ist nicht das Beste qulitativ - sind drei verschiedene Endformen am Korkgriff zu sehen: rechts normal, mitte Mushhroom, links mit Kork-Gnubbel.






Finde ich einfach besser, als die mittlerweile Mischkorkgriffe, wo am Ende dann wieder mit "Schaum" oder was weiß ich gearbeitet wird. 

Ok, der eine mmag es klassisch alt, der andere modern. Hier und da gehe ich ein Kompromiss ein, aber ich bin da eher ein Oldie-Fan.


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde.



Ja klar, bei so einem Gewässerblick und 'nem dicken Döbel ... da hätte ich auch einen "Guten Morgen" - Petri lieber Prof, schöner Döbel!

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Weiter geht's


----------



## seatrout61

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weiter geht's
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422431


Petri lieber Prof...ist der Köder eine Kombi aus roter Artifical und weißer natürlicher Made?


----------



## Professor Tinca

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Petri lieber Prof...ist der Köder eine Kombi aus roter Artifical und weißer natürlicher Made?


 Ja.
Feierabend. Es gab Döbel, Brachsen, Plötzen und einen Roddow.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja.
> Feierabend. Es gab Döbel, Brachsen, Plötzen und einen Roddow.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422439



Der perfekte Strauss für ein dickes Petri. Sehr schöne Strecke wieder. Schade das es hier bei uns keine Setzkescher mehr gibt, sind immer tolle Fotos.


----------



## geomas

Erstmal ein herzliches Petri in den fernen Osten, was für ein schöner Strauß an Cypriniden ging Dir da ans Band, lieber Professore!


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja.
> Feierabend. Es gab Döbel, Brachsen, Plötzen und einen Roddow.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422439


Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zum Herbstreigen am Profriver!


----------



## geomas

Heute habe ich mit zwei Ruten mit Vollkorkgriff und Schieberollenhaltern geangelt, für leichte Grundruten paßt das für mich, aber auch andere Bauweisen lehne ich nicht grundsätzlich ab (innerhalb gewisser Grenzen).





alte Shimano oben, alte Balzer unten - der Abschluß aus Korkgummi-Preßmasse oder was auch immer gefällt mir.





So ein Griffende finde ich gut bei Ruten, die „gestellt” werden. Oben Benelux-Rutenbau, unten eine alte Balzer Telerute.
Am besten finde ich genoppten Gummi als Abschluß, habe ich, aber weiß gerade nicht wo...


----------



## Tricast

geomas schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich genoppten Gummi als Abschluß, habe ich, aber weiß gerade nicht wo...



Als Kurator solltest Du den Überblick bewahren!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Am Vormittag war meine Angelzeit durch die Arbeit am Nachmittag eingegrenzt, aber ein 2 schöne Stunden am Wasser konnte ich genießen.
Hatte die gestern erwähnte alte Balzer-Picker mit und eine ebenfalls ältere Shimano Quiver. Die etwas kräftigere Shimano habe ich mit kleinem Drahtkorb in der Schlaufe gefischt, die Balzer mit 5gr-DS-Blei aam festen Seitenarm. Anfangs gingen wieder viele Anschläge ins Nirvana. Als ich auf den orangeroten „Fruit-Mix-Mais” umgestellt habe bissen die Fische weniger zaghaft. 3 oder vier Plötz konnte ich landen und drei Brassen von etwa 40cm oder etwas darüber.





Den rotorangenen Fruit-Mix-Mais mochten die Brassen gerne...





...und die Plötz ebenfalls. Dieser hier zog, daß ich zunächst an einen weiteren 40er Brassen dachte.





Krümelmonster am Start. Diese Körbe von Browning mag ich ganz gerne für Montagen mit Wirbel/Einhänger.
Habe anfangs einen 10gr-Korb gefischt und später die 20gr-Ausführung (gleiches Volumen) benutzt.
Es gab schöne Drop-Back-Bisse, da ich leicht gegen die Strömung gefischt habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Interessante Tackle-Einblicke wieder, Georg.
Danke und Petri Heil .


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Am Vormittag war meine Angelzeit durch die Arbeit am Nachmittag eingegrenzt, aber ein 2 schöne Stunden am Wasser konnte ich genießen.
> Hatte die gestern erwähnte alte Balzer-Picker mit und eine ebenfalls ältere Shimano Quiver. Die etwas kräftigere Shimano habe ich mit kleinem Drahtkorb in der Schlaufe gefischt, die Balzer mit 5gr-DS-Blei aam festen Seitenarm. Anfangs gingen wieder viele Anschläge ins Nirvana. Als ich auf den orangeroten „Fruit-Mix-Mais” umgestellt habe bissen die Fische weniger zaghaft. 3 oder vier Plötz konnte ich landen und drei Brassen von etwa 40cm oder etwas darüber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den rotorangenen Fruit-Mix-Mais mochten die Brassen gerne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...und die Plötz ebenfalls. Dieser hier zog, daß ich zunächst an einen weiteren 40er Brassen dachte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krümelmonster am Start. Diese Körbe von Browning mag ich ganz gerne für Montagen mit Wirbel/Einhänger.
> Habe anfangs einen 10gr-Korb gefischt und später die 20gr-Ausführung (gleiches Volumen) benutzt.
> Es gab schöne Drop-Back-Bisse, da ich leicht gegen die Strömung gefischt habe.


Auch Dir ein  kräftiges Petri, lieber Georg. Deine Überlegungen und Beispiele hinsichtlich der Abschlusskappen bei aufgestellten Ruten beschäftigen mich gerade sehr!


----------



## Tikey0815

Heute hab ich mir die Acolyte Plus abgeholt   Meine Missus fürchtet jetzt, dass ich die Rute heute Abend mit ins Bett nehme aber das wird nix, mit eurer Schiebe -Schraubrollenhalter Disskussion habt ihr mir schon wieder nen Teufel der Zweifel auf die Schulter gesetzt


----------



## geomas

Wow, Glückwunsch zur Acolyte Plus, lieber Tikey0815 ! Bin schon gespannt auf die Berichte von Deinen ersten Gehversuchen mit der feinen Rute.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch Dir ein  kräftiges Petri, lieber Georg. Deine Überlegungen und Beispiele hinsichtlich der Abschlusskappen bei aufgestellten Ruten beschäftigen mich gerade sehr!



Danke! Sowas, aber in rutschfestem Gummi habe ich mal gesehen und fand es für gestellte Ruten perfekt:





Silstar-Telerute

Die Holländer verbauen/verbauten wohl gerne solche Endkappen aus Edelstahl+Gummi.


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir die Acolyte Plus abgeholt   Meine Missus fürchtet jetzt, dass ich die Rute heute Abend mit ins Bett nehme aber das wird nix, mit eurer Schiebe -Schraubrollenhalter Disskussion habt ihr mir schon wieder nen Teufel der Zweifel auf die Schulter gesetzt


Ist doch kein Ding, schick sie zum Prof. Der zersägt sie und baut sie richtig wieder zusammen, mit Schieberingen versteht sich.


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir die Acolyte Plus abgeholt   Meine Missus fürchtet jetzt, dass ich die Rute heute Abend mit ins Bett nehme


Ahh.. Und wie so oft im Ükel seien die gefiederten Worte von The Andal zitiert:
"Drennan macht glücklich!"


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Danke! Sowas, aber in rutschfestem Gummi habe ich mal gesehen und fand es für gestellte Ruten perfekt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silstar-Telerute
> 
> Die Holländer verbauen/verbauten wohl gerne solche Endkappen aus Edelstahl+Gummi.


Das ist die (schraubbare) High-End Korea Endkappe überhaupt, gibt es sogar heute noch in neu und das mindestens seit 1980 ! 
Ist Alu+Gummi-Einsatz.


----------



## daci7

Ich hab rausgefunden, was die Kleine am Angeln vermisst hat ....




... Fische 
Heute war das KöFi-Stippen mit ordentlich Frequenz und bei bestem Wetter jedenfalls eine super Papa-Tochter Angelei. Und zwei-drei ü25er Rotaugen konnten wir ebenfalls kriegen, da hatte die Kurze richtig Spaß und Papa war natürlich stolz!
Außerdem war das Wetter bombastisch gut!







Und gleich geht's noch Zandern am Rhein. Gestern Nacht hab ich kurz Käsewürfel und Fischchen gebadet 
 aber eine Nullnummer kassiert ... 
Möglicherweise habe ich einige schlafende Rehe und Hasen mit meinem Gesang, nachts in den Rheinwiesen traumatisiert.
Möglicherweise sind auch einige Gänse doch noch weiter in den Süden gezogen weil sie mich gehört haben.
Möglicherweise haben sich sämtliche andere Vögel denen angeschlossen.
Wir werden es nie erfahren. Ihr wisst jedenfalls von nichts, Jungs 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tikey0815

Habt ihr schonmal wahrgenommen, wie geil der Frische Kork einer nagelneuen Drenäääähhn Rute riecht ? 

Edit: Missus meint, dass ich Sie selbst zu kennenlernzeiten nicht soo oft begrabbelt habe, leicht eifersüchtig ist sie


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri an den Profesor wirklich ein bunter Haufen den du dir zusammen geangelt hast.

Petri auch an Geomas für Plätze und Brasse.

Und natürlich Petri für Daci ohne Fisch ist Angeln für die kleinen einfach sau langweilig das hab ich am Sonntag auch wieder festgestellt. Der Karpfen kam genau in dem Moment als die Stimmung zu kippen drohte.
Viel Glück für den Nachtansitz.

So langsam hab ich das Gefühl hier bei den Anonymen Tackel Fetischisten gelandet zu sein und ich habe die Befürchtung das könnte ansteckend sein .


----------



## Slappy

Ach Männers. 

Ein herzliches Petri in alle ecken des Landes und natürlich auch Glückwunsch zu den Neuanschaffungen.
Minimax , da bin ich echt mal gespannt was du dir da für ein Stecken zusammen bauen wirst
Glücklicherweise bin ich aktuell eher pleite, so das mich die ganzen Tacklesachen hier nur sehr wenig Triggern, genauso wenig wie manche Angebote auf dem kleinen privaten Verkaufsportal.

Morgen geht's eventuell mal wieder ans Wasser. Ob friedlich sitzend oder peitschend im stehen, entscheide ich nach der Schicht morgen früh


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Ding, schick sie zum Prof. Der zersägt sie und baut sie richtig wieder zusammen, mit Schieberingen versteht sich.


Da kannste auf den Knien rutschen und betteln - der Prof wird wohl keine Schieber verbauen, nicht für gute Worte und auch nicht für Geld!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Finke20

Guten Abend,

ja da ist wieder viel gefangen, getestet und Bericht worden . Sehr schön und dafür ein dickes Petri an euch alle .
Heute bin ich mal in einem größeren Angelladen gewesen, um einen Ersatz für meine geschrotete Bolorute zu suchen .
Die Wahl viel auf die Lineaeffe Excellent in 6 Meter. Die hat auf mich einen guten Eindruck gemacht und der Preis ist auch sehr ansprechend gewesen.
Mal sehen wie sie sich am Wasser verhält .


----------



## Ti-it

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Petri an den Profesor wirklich ein bunter Haufen den du dir zusammen geangelt hast.
> 
> Petri auch an Geomas für Plätze und Brasse.
> 
> Und natürlich Petri für Daci ohne Fisch ist Angeln für die kleinen einfach sau langweilig das hab ich am Sonntag auch wieder festgestellt. Der Karpfen kam genau in dem Moment als die Stimmung zu kippen drohte.
> Viel Glück für den Nachtansitz.
> 
> So langsam hab ich das Gefühl hier bei den Anonymen Tackel Fetischisten gelandet zu sein und ich habe die Befürchtung das könnte ansteckend sein .


Wie oft hab ich mir schon gesagt "das war's jetzt" wie oft hab ich zur Freundin gesagt "die brauch ich unbedingt noch und dann ist alles abgedeckt"
Alles zwecklos.
Erschwerend kommt dann noch mein Vintage-faible hinzu. Da kommt nämlich umgehend der Druck  "Bekommst du nie wieder" "und in dem Zustand sowieso nicht mehr".
Die Rettung könnte noch sein, dass ich mich mal extrem auf ein Modell einschiesse. John Sidley soll ja auch über 30 Jahre die Mitchell 300 gefischt haben. 
Achja, eine neue Angeltasche ist auf dem Weg. War ein guter Kurs und Taschen kann man ja nicht genug haben  - sagen die Frauen. Von dem her, hier schon mal kein Veto.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Tricast schrieb:


> Da kannste auf den Knien rutschen und betteln - der Prof wird wohl keine Schieber verbauen, nicht für gute Worte und auch nicht für Geld!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Schätze, er würd sie niemals fischen- aber wenn man nett fragt würde er bestimmt auch nen Griff mit Schieberingen bauen. Vielleicht mit mildem Stirnrunzeln.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde,




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde.



Besser kann ein Tag nicht beginnen...


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Feierabend. Es gab Döbel, Brachsen, Plötzen und einen Roddow.



   

Eine schöne bunte Mischung hast du da auf die Schuppen gelegt



geomas schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mit zwei Ruten mit Vollkorkgriff und Schieberollenhaltern geangelt, für leichte Grundruten paßt das für mich, aber auch andere Bauweisen lehne ich nicht grundsätzluch ab (innerhalb gewisser Grenzen).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alte Shimano oben, alte Balzer unten - der Abschluß aus Korkgummi-Preßmasse oder was auch immer gefällt mir.



Da bin ich bei dir, für Match und feine Winklepicker einfach das Beste 



daci7 schrieb:


> Heute war das KöFi-Stippen mit ordentlich Frequenz und bei bestem Wetter jedenfalls eine super Papa-Tochter Angelei. Und zwei-drei ü25er Rotaugen konnten wir ebenfalls kriegen, da hatte die Kurze richtig Spaß und Papa war natürlich stolz!



Ich kann es kaum erwarten das meine Kleine auch das Angeln für sich entdeckt, schön das ihr einen schönen Angeltag hattet



Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich das Gefühl hier bei den Anonymen Tackel Fetischisten gelandet zu sein und ich habe die Befürchtung das könnte ansteckend sein .



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, der Tackleaffe lauert hier an jeder Ecke



Finke20 schrieb:


> Die Wahl viel auf die Lineaeffe Excellent in 6 Meter. Die hat auf mich einen guten Eindruck gemacht und der Preis ist auch sehr ansprechend gewesen.



Glückwunsch, dann dürfen wir uns ja auf einen ausführlichen Bericht über das einfischen der neuen Rute freuen



Ti-it schrieb:


> Erschwerend kommt dann noch mein Vintage-faible hinzu. Da kommt nämlich umgehend der Druck "Bekommst du nie wieder" "und in dem Zustand sowieso nicht mehr".



Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf

Und Schieberinge auf leichten Ruten machen sie durch aus Sinn, ok an allen Ruten für die schwere Angelei bevorzuge ich dann auch lieber Schraubrollenhalter


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

So ne Art Speedfischen mit der Feederrute erklärt Tom Pickering hier:






450 Fische von jeweils knapp 50gr in 5 Stunden hat er bei den Masters gefangen, wohl alles „Carassios” (ich vermute Giebel).
Faszinierend zu sehen, wie die alten Füchse sich eine Taktik an fremden Gewässern zurechtbasteln.


----------



## Dace

Als ich das Gewässer und die schönen Fische vom Prof gesehen habe, gab es keine halten mehr, ich musste dann auch noch mal los zum Füsschen. Das Wetter erinnerte mich eher an Frühling als an den Herbst. Lediglich das bunt gefärbte Laub der Bäume holte einen dann in die richtige Jahreszeit, es ist doch Herbst.






Zunächst wollte ich es heute auf die torpedoartigen Bartelträger mit Käse versuchen.  Das habe ich schnell drangegeben, die zurzeit aggressiven Grundeln haben das Käsestück Null-Komma-Nix zerlegt, der Haken war blitzeblank.

Bin dann auf Boilies umgeschwenkt, schlagartig war Ruhe, die harten Murmeln sind nicht so ihr Ding.

Es dauerte aber gut 4 Stunden, bis der erste Biss kam. Es war bereits schon dunkel, als die Rute plötzlich Testkurve zeigte und der Baitrunner der Rolle in Aktion trat.

Ich nahm die Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb Tip auf, drehte kurz an der Kurbel der Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB, um den Baitrunner rauszunehmen, leichter Anschlag - der Fisch setze seinen Weg flussab unbeirrt weiter fort. Erste Gedanken waren Karpfen, vielleicht Waller. Aber dann, nach dem ich den Fisch erstmal stoppen konnte und besser unter Kontrolle bekam, glaubte ich dann eher an eine große Barbe.

So war es auch. Ich hatte den Fisch bestimmt so an die 10-mal auf Kescherdistanz, aber er zog immer wieder in Richtung Flussmitte, bevor er dann im Rotlicht meiner Kopflampe endlich auf Kescherhöhe war und ich ihn sicher keschern konnte. Ich schaltete die Kopflampe von rot auf hell, um den Fisch im Kescher zu betrachten:
eine herrliche Barbe von exakt 13 Pfd. bei einer Länge von 82 cm! Die "Becker-Faust und ein kräftiges Yes" unterstützten meine Freude über den Fisch.






Das Barbenangeln ist zäh und mühsam geworden, zumindest für mich. Nicht mehr lange, dann geht es erst mal in den angelfreien Urlaub. Bis dahin geht es vielleicht noch mal ans Flüsschen. Aber danach ist Döbelzeit - im kommenden Frühjahr geht es dann weiter mit dem Barbenfischen.


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange, dann geht es erst mal in den angelfreien Urlaub.



Was meinst du damit, Roland?
Etwa Urlaub ohne angeln? 

Petri Heil zur schönen Barbe.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Etwa Urlaub ohne angeln?



So ist es, es geht in den Urlaub ohne Angeln. Da ich an der See (wegen Asthma) bin und ich auch kein Salwasser taugliches Gerät habe mehr habe, begnüge ich mich mit dem Zuschauen. Obwohl, in "alten Zeiten" habe ich mal den "Hochseekönig" auf so ein Kutter gemacht, da gab es eine Medallie und 'ne Pulle "Köm" ...

Aber meine Frau freut es, alles ist gut!

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mahlzeit....


----------



## seatrout61

Petri Roland...wirklich beeindruckend schöner Fang.

Klingt nach Sylt...in Hörnum mit ner Spinne auf Wolfsbarsche geht auch mit normalem Gerät vom Strand. 

Schönen Urlaub, erholt euch gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Plötzen sind auch wieder beißfreudig heute.


----------



## skyduck

Dace schrieb:


> Als ich das Gewässer und die schönen Fische vom Prof gesehen habe, gab es keine halten mehr, ich musste dann auch noch mal los zum Füsschen. Das Wetter erinnerte mich eher an Frühling als an den Herbst. Lediglich das bunt gefärbte Laub der Bäume holte einen dann in die richtige Jahreszeit, es ist doch Herbst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422506
> 
> 
> Zunächst wollte ich es heute auf die torpedoartigen Bartelträger mit Käse versuchen.  Das habe ich schnell drangegeben, die zurzeit aggressiven Grundeln haben das Käsestück Null-Komma-Nix zerlegt, der Haken war blitzeblank.
> 
> Bin dann auf Boilies umgeschwenkt, schlagartig war Ruhe, die harten Murmeln sind nicht so ihr Ding.
> 
> Es dauerte aber gut 4 Stunden, bis der erste Biss kam. Es war bereits schon dunkel, als die Rute plötzlich Testkurve zeigte und der Baitrunner der Rolle in Aktion trat.
> 
> Ich nahm die Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb Tip auf, drehte kurz an der Kurbel der Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB, um den Baitrunner rauszunehmen, leichter Anschlag - der Fisch setze seinen Weg flussab unbeirrt weiter fort. Erste Gedanken waren Karpfen, vielleicht Waller. Aber dann, nach dem ich den Fisch erstmal stoppen konnte und besser unter Kontrolle bekam, glaubte ich dann eher an eine große Barbe.
> 
> So war es auch. Ich hatte den Fisch bestimmt so an die 10-mal auf Kescherdistanz, aber er zog immer wieder in Richtung Flussmitte, bevor er dann im Rotlicht meiner Kopflampe endlich auf Kescherhöhe war und ich ihn sicher keschern konnte. Ich schaltete die Kopflampe von rot auf hell, um den Fisch im Kescher zu betrachten:
> eine herrliche Barbe von exakt 13 Pfd. bei einer Länge von 82 cm! Die "Becker-Faust und ein kräftiges Yes" unterstützten meine Freude über den Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422507
> 
> 
> Das Barbenangeln ist zäh und mühsam geworden, zumindest für mich. Nicht mehr lange, dann geht es erst mal in den angelfreien Urlaub. Bis dahin geht es vielleicht noch mal ans Flüsschen. Aber danach ist Döbelzeit - im kommenden Frühjahr geht es dann weiter mit dem Barbenfischen.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Wow, mehr kann man da nicht mehr sagen, ein toller Fang und immer wieder kann ich nur neidlos deine Kunst anerkennen...

Petri auch an Geomas, du bist ja auch immer eine Bank was die Kontiniutät der Fänge sowie der Berichte betrifft, dazu immer die schönen Fotos. Ohne dich würde es hier viel langweiliger sein. Auch die vielen Gedankenanstösse was Montagen und Kleintackle betrifft, echt toll, von den Rutenwald (oder spricht man mitlerweile eher von Waldungen?) ganz zu schweigen.

daci7 schön, dass die Kleine Spass dran findet, meine beiden konnte ich nie dahin bewegen und denen ist es heute noch suspekt was ihr alter Herr da so am Wasser treibt   

#Paketzustellung

so jetzt muss ich ja mal echt eine Lanze für die Jungs brechen auch für den Versender. Gestern Mittag bei Baitstore einen Schirm und Kleinzeug bestellt und jetzt kommt das Paket schon an und das soagr als Sperrgut. Schneller geht wirklich nich... echt fantastisch Lob an Baitstore und GLS.

Morgen wird unsere kleine Hundedame operiert, wenn alles gut geht werde ich am Wochenende etwas Zeit haben und eventuell noch einmal die Werse abfahren. Große Haken habe ich mir besorgt, Regenponcho ist schon im Rucksack verstaut.






Eventuell werde ich diesmal eine andere Strecke abfahren, welche seit diesem Jahr neu im Verein ist und wo ich noch nie war. Sieht auf jeden Fall spannend aus.







Der Schirm ist allerdings für den Haus-See, den werde ich vielleicht auch am WE testen oder spätestens Dienstag, war jetzt schon länger nicht mehr dort und die bunten Maden warten sehnsüchtig auf ihren ersten Einsatz. Aber es ist wie immer, so viel Wollen und so wenig Zeit.


----------



## skyduck

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich das Gefühl hier bei den Anonymen Tackel Fetischisten gelandet zu sein und ich habe die Befürchtung das könnte ansteckend sein .


na ja wir sind nicht anonnym, wir stehen dazu, hier ist quasi die Potenzierung der Zentrale der Fetischisten (also was Tackle betrifft)


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, er würd sie niemals fischen- aber wenn man nett fragt würde er bestimmt auch nen Griff mit Schieberingen bauen. Vielleicht mit mildem Stirnrunzeln.


mag er nicht, will er nicht, hat er noch niemals gemacht und tut es deswegen auch nicht. Absolut schlüssig argumentiert und kann ich verstehen. Habe es auch mal versucht und bin direkt bekehrt worden.


----------



## Mescalero

skyduck 

Fast wäre ich in deinen Lobgesang auf die Zusteller eingestiegen. In letzter Zeit lief alles glatt aber soeben kam eine Nachricht von Hermes, dass sie mich nicht angetroffen hätten (übrigens gestern bei Askari bestellt, heute [fast] die Lieferung). Alles schön und gut aber ich habe denen schon x-tausendfach eine Abstellgenehmigung erteilt. Mündlich, schriftlich, per Mail und am Telefon. Hermes is really the latest (Hermes ist wirklich das Letzte)


----------



## skyduck

Mescalero schrieb:


> skyduck
> 
> Fast wäre ich in deinen Lobgesang auf die Zusteller eingestiegen. In letzter Zeit lief alles glatt aber soeben kam eine Nachricht von Hermes, dass sie mich nicht angetroffen hätten (übrigens gestern bei Askari bestellt, heute [fast] die Lieferung). Alles schön und gut aber ich habe denen schon x-tausendfach eine Abstellgenehmigung erteilt. Mündlich, schriftlich, per Mail und am Telefon. Hermes is really the latest (Hermes ist wirklich das Letzte)


ja das schwankt auch immer von Ort zu Ort sehr, allerdings habe ich mit Hermes noch nirgends gute Erfahrungen gemacht, mit ein Grund warum ich Askari mitlerweile meide...


----------



## daci7

Ja, es kommt aber mMn nicht auf die Postkutsche an, sondern auf den Kutscher ... bei uns ist Hermes absolut zuverlässig und schnell. GLS dagegen wird hier von einer schwangeren Jungfrau ausgeliefert - will sagen, den hat man noch nie gesehen 
Achja #Offtopic: Gestern haben wir gemütlich abgeschneidert ... beim Spinnfischen auf Zander. Zum Schluss sind wir noch an unserem Altarm gefahren (lag eh auf dem weg) und haben dort ein paar Würfel gemacht. Dabei haben wir gemerkt, dass der Altarm förmlich kocht vor Weißfisch  ... unglaublich viel Aktivität an der Oberfläche und Weißfischkontakt alle paar Minuten. Da werd ich wohl feedern müssen die Tage 

Und #Ontopic:
Meine Kurze hat mich heut gefragt, ob wir mal wieder angeln gehen. 
Meine Antwort: Klaro, jederzeit!
Also Sachen geschnapppt und die Session von Gestern wieder aufgenommen.




 Es gab Augenrote ohne Ende von so ...




... bis so.




KöFis hab ich jetzt wohl genug für den Winter.
Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch ein paar frostnächte, damit die Raubfische richtig in Wallung kommen ... aber damit ist ja erstmal nicht zu rechnen. Fürs Wochenende sind sonnige 23°C gemeldet und ich bin zum grillen verabredet ...
Naja, vl dann doch ne Session auf Karpfen und Schleie 
Groetjes
David


----------



## daci7

Wie aufs Stichwort hat mir die schwangere Jungfrau gerade etwas vor die Tür gerotzt (Ablageort hinterm Haus war wahrscheinlich zu weit weg) und ist schnell gefahren ohne zu klingeln.




... bei dem Zustand des Paketes auch verständlich...
Erfreulich jedenfalls, dass der Inhalt top top i.O. ist - und dazu sehr erfreulich ist, dass das Rütchen richtig schön spritzig und dünn ist. 




(Ich hab den Zahnstocher eher aus, wie Georg es sagen würde, wissenschaftlichem Interesse ersteigert aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir zusammen eine Menge Spaß haben werden!)









Tubertini Reflex Feeder, 9', Light Action
Ich werde berichten!
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Uff, was für ein Brummer, herzliches Petri, lieber Roland. Dann wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub und spannende Döbel-Sessions.
Das Foto mit den  „roten Bäumen” ist super.

Glückwunsch zur Reflex-Feeder, daci7 , bin gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke!

Petri, lieber Prof! Sieht super aus bei Dir am Flüßchen, hoffentlich trügt der Eindruck nicht.

Viel Erfolg für die Behandlung der Hundedame, lieber skyduck und viel Freude an der Werse!


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin am Wasser, gleich gehts los zur Arbeit. Nach äußerst zähem Start (ich konnte nur Plötz von kleinst bis sehr klein übertölpeln) gelang der still erhoffte Fang eines schönen Herbst-Alands.






53cm, verwachsen wie relativ viele der besseren Alande hier, auf Flocke am 14er LS-2210, Rute war die alte Shimano Quiver.
Der war mit dem Landgang nicht einverstanden und zog schon ordentlich an der 4lb-Mono. Etwas später gab es noch einen guten Brassen, auch der war keinesfalls träge.

Hoffentlich klappts in den nächsten Tagen mit einem weiteren Versuch auf die Alande, dann evtl. mit der Pose.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, herrlich was gestern und heute wieder gefangen wurde - Ich beschränk mich auf ein Petri in die Runde und Herzchensmilies zu den tollen Berichten- im Augenblick finde ich nicht nur das tolle Fänge gepostet werden, sondern besonders schöne, reich bebilderte Reporte vom Wasser und zum Tackle, habt vielen Dank, Jungs! Und Barben- Dace wünsch ich einen erholsamen Urlaub 

skyduck die Strecke sieht sehr interessant aus, und ich wette da tummeln sich so einige Johnnies an entsprechenden Stellen. Ich weiss, Du verstehst Dein Handwerk, darf ich mir den Rat erlauben, insbesondere tiefen Stellen sowie Bereichen mit flotterer Strömung die Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken? Oh, und wenns ne leicht erreichbare Brücke gibt, wäre das eine Alamo-Stellung zur fast sicheren Entschneiderung. Ihr merkt schon, ich bin ganz inspiriert!

Was wirst Du denn  für eine Rute verwenden nach dem Abgang der Daiwa Telefeeder*?

Hg
Minimax


*Davon hatte ich einst ein Pärchen, ich fand sie grauenhaft und habe sie verkauft.


----------



## Dace

Petri den Fängern zu den vielen schönen Fischen! 

Einen kapitalen Brummer hast da gefangen lieber geomas !

Viel Spass mit der neue Rute daci7 . Meine Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft ist auch nicht dicker, aber die dünnen Blanks sind schon leistungsfähig. Nur sind sie auch empfindlich, man muss schon im Umgang beim Angeln aufpassen finde ich. In den Büschen oder Grünzeugs hängen geblieben und dran rumziehen ist nicht. Gestern erst wieder gesehen. Da hat einer sein "Gummiteil" auf der aneren Seite in einen Busch versenkt und wie blöd gewedelt, um ihn frei zubekommen - da wedelt jetzt nichst mehr, schön geknackt hat es ...

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

56er Dickschädel im Abendlicht...


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> skyduck die Strecke sieht sehr interessant aus, und ich wette da tummeln sich so einige Johnnies an entsprechenden Stellen. Ich weiss, Du verstehst Dein Handwerk, darf ich mir den Rat erlauben, insbesondere tiefen Stellen sowie Bereichen mit flotterer Strömung die Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken? Oh, und wenns ne leicht erreichbare Brücke gibt, wäre das eine Alamo-Stellung zur fast sicheren Entschneiderung. Ihr merkt schon, ich bin ganz inspiriert!
> 
> Was wirst Du denn  für eine Rute verwenden nach dem Abgang der Daiwa Telefeeder*?
> 
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> 
> *Davon hatte ich einst ein Pärchen, ich fand sie grauenhaft und habe sie verkauft.


ich werde es jetzt mal mit der schönen alten Tricast Trophy Wand in 8,6 ft versuchen. Die rute hat einige sitzen für jedes Szenario ist was dabei. sie ist auf Grund der Bauart mit unter 1m im Transportmaß und ich konnte feststellen, dass sie schon ganz schön Rückrat hat, insofern traue ich ihr auch größere Döbel zu. Trotzdem ist sie sehr fein und mit ihren 2,60m bis 2,70m (je nach Spitze) auch zwischen den Bäumen und an engen Stellen gut zu handhaben.












Ich hoffe an der Stelle tatsächlich auf mehr Strömung, da sie hinter dem erwähnten, meißt geschlossenen Wehr liegt. Ich freue mich über deine Tips, denn die Döbelhatz an solch kleinen Flüssen ist mir tatsächlich neu. als ich noch regelmäßig hier gefischt habe war diese Spezies noch gar nicht wirklich vertreten.

Da das Wochenende ja Superwetter verheißt werde ich, falls es dort auch so strömungsberuight ist, vielleicht direkt bis zur Emsmündung hochradeln, dort sollte es auf jeden Fall mehr Strömung geben und es wären eventuell auch Barben dort anzutreffen, wobei damit die Kombi wohl überlastet wäre aber sag niemals nie....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Feierabend. Viele Plötzen und paar Döbel.
P


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin am Wasser, gleich gehts los zur Arbeit. Nach äußerst zähem Start (ich konnte nur Plötz von kleinst bis sehr klein übertölpeln) gelang der still erhoffte Fang eines schönen Herbst-Alands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53cm, verwachsen wie relativ viele der besseren Alande hier, auf Flocke am 14er LS-2210, Rute war die alte Shimano Quiver.
> Der war mit dem Landgang nicht einverstanden und zog schon ordentlich an der 4lb-Mono. Etwas später gab es noch einen guten Brassen, auch der war keinesfalls träge.
> 
> Hoffentlich klappts in den nächsten Tagen mit einem weiteren Versuch auf die Alande, dann evtl. mit der Pose.



Wow. Ein tolles Moppelchen.
Petri Heil, Georg.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri geomas , Professor Tinca , daci7 , Dace ! Gibt es überhaupt noch Fisch in den Binnengewässern? Bei den Riesen und Mengen, die ihr so anlandet...

In nächster Zeit sieht es bei mir nicht nur finster aus, dunkelschwarz trifft es eher. Bis Mitte der Woche Arbeit, außerdem zwei höchst anstrengende Besuchshunde bis Ende nächster Woche und zu allem Überfluss kommt am WE die extended family in großer Zahl. Danach wieder "Harte Arbeit, karger Lohn".

Wenn ich zwischendurch mal kurz abhauen kann, wird es wohl höchstens für ein Stündchen spinnen oder fliegenwedeln reichen. 
Aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Ist halt schade, weil bis Montag Bombenwetter vorhergesagt wird.


----------



## daci7

Das tut mir leid mein Freund. Aber manchmal muss man auch diesen Sozial-Kram über sich ergehen lassen - teilweise ist das sogar ganz ok 
Ich selbst werde Morgen oder Samstagabend mal rausgehen. 
Dazu habe ich gerade erfahren, dass der Montag zwar bei uns Brückentag ist, bei den Kurzen aber nicht. Die KiTa ist wohl offen. Welch glückliche Fügung!
Tjaaaaa ... da könnte ich doch mal wieder ausgiebig den Rhein besuchen und Alande und Barben angehen! Wie siehts bei euch aus Thomas. und rhinefisher ? Bock?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri für die tollen Fische die ihr so an Land gebracht habt.
Das ist schade mescalero ich kann das nachvollziehen wenn es in den Fingern juckt man aber nicht los kann.

Ich freue mich für dich Daci ich hab übernächste Woche Urlaub da werde ich auch mal alleine mit meiner Frau den Main unsicher machen gehen.

So und wie angedroht kommt jetzt mal meine erste dumme Frage.
Ich würde gerne am Main mit Pose angeln.
Bei dem Wirklich irrsinnig großen Angebot an Posen weiß ich nun aber überhaupt nicht was kaufe ich. Der Main hat schon Ordentlich Strömung und ich würde gerne an der Strömungskante Angeln.
Habt ihr Tipps zu Form, Tragkraft und Montage. Mir Raucht schon der Kopf.
Hängen wollte ich das ganze an meine Vollglasrute aus der Bucht. Hauptschnur wird ne 0,22er Mono auf ner Heckbremser Mitchell Rolle die ich mal gefunden habe die aber wirklich schön zu handhaben ist. 

Und die Edit sagt noch ziel sind hauptsächlich Rotauge und Brasse 

Für euren Input wäre ich echt Dankbar.

Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid mein Freund. Aber manchmal muss man auch diesen Sozial-Kram über sich ergehen lassen - teilweise ist das sogar ganz ok
> Ich selbst werde Morgen oder Samstagabend mal rausgehen.
> Dazu habe ich gerade erfahren, dass der Montag zwar bei uns Brückentag ist, bei den Kurzen aber nicht. Die KiTa ist wohl offen. Welch glückliche Fügung!
> Tjaaaaa ... da könnte ich doch mal wieder ausgiebig den Rhein besuchen und Alande und Barben angehen! Wie siehts bei euch aus Thomas. und rhinefisher ? Bock?


Morgen nach der Arbeit Grillen, Samstag früh fischen am Fluss, am Abend essen gehen, Sonntag früh eventuell am See auf Karpfen, Montag Arbeiten und Abends auf Geburtstag, Dienstag mich von Fr,Sa,So,Mo erholen


----------



## Slappy

Wie angedroht war ich heute am Wasser. 
Es ging in den Steinbruch, denn dort kann ich sowohl als auch angeln. Auch wenn unsere friedlichen Freunde eher klein sind. 
Doch heute gab es nichts. Ein Fisch hing kurz an der unükeligen Rute, konnte  sich aber lösen bevor ich ihn zu sehen bekam 

Auch zeigte sich die Lokation in neuem "Licht"


----------



## daci7

Thomas. schrieb:


> Morgen nach der Arbeit Grillen, Samstag früh fischen am Fluss, am Abend essen gehen, Sonntag früh eventuell am See auf Karpfen, *Montag Arbeiten* *mit daci7 und rhinefischer den Rhein leerfischen* und Abends auf Geburtstag, Dienstag mich von Fr,Sa,So,Mo erholen


Klingt doch gut. Bis auf das Mimimi am Dienstag natürlich - da würde ich auch fischen gehen


----------



## Thomas.

daci7 schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut. Bis auf das Mimimi am Dienstag natürlich - da würde ich auch fischen gehen


hast ja recht, ich hätte in der Schule besser aufpassen sollen dann wäre ich heute vielleicht Lehrer und hätte Montag frei, aber wenn ich recht überlege, nee da gehe ich lieber Montag Arbeiten sollen sich andere mit der Elite von Morgen mit rumschlagen, ich würde wahrscheinlich 95% von denen schlagen(oder deren Eltern) und dann hätte es sich mit dem Angeln ganz erledigt


----------



## glgl

geomas schrieb:


> So ne Art Speedfischen mit der Feederrute erklärt Tom Pickering hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 450 Fische von jeweils knapp 50gr in 5 Stunden hat er bei den Masters gefangen, wohl alles „Carassios” (ich vermute Giebel).
> Faszinierend zu sehen, wie die alten Füchse sich eine Taktik an fremden Gewässern zurechtbasteln.


Puh, 90 Fische in 60 Minuten am Feeder??? So schnell kann man doch gar nicht nachladen…

ich hatte in meiner Jugend an einem kleineren Teich mit verbuttetem Güster-Bestand (damals dachten wir es seien Brassen) 130 Stück in guten 2 1/2 Stunden…das war schon eine Hammer-Frequenz… da habe ich zeitweise nicht mal nach jedem Fisch die Maden gewechselt…da kann ich mir die 450 am Feeder kaum vorstellen- auch nicht vom Profi….
(….und meine arme Patentante hatte danach den Rest des Sonntages zu tun - die bekam meine Fänge nämlich immer und aß die auch  (eingelegt idR)


----------



## glgl

Dace schrieb:


> Als ich das Gewässer und die schönen Fische vom Prof gesehen habe, gab es keine halten mehr, ich musste dann auch noch mal los zum Füsschen. Das Wetter erinnerte mich eher an Frühling als an den Herbst. Lediglich das bunt gefärbte Laub der Bäume holte einen dann in die richtige Jahreszeit, es ist doch Herbst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422506
> 
> 
> Zunächst wollte ich es heute auf die torpedoartigen Bartelträger mit Käse versuchen.  Das habe ich schnell drangegeben, die zurzeit aggressiven Grundeln haben das Käsestück Null-Komma-Nix zerlegt, der Haken war blitzeblank.
> 
> Bin dann auf Boilies umgeschwenkt, schlagartig war Ruhe, die harten Murmeln sind nicht so ihr Ding.
> 
> Es dauerte aber gut 4 Stunden, bis der erste Biss kam. Es war bereits schon dunkel, als die Rute plötzlich Testkurve zeigte und der Baitrunner der Rolle in Aktion trat.
> 
> Ich nahm die Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft 1,5lb Tip auf, drehte kurz an der Kurbel der Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 FB, um den Baitrunner rauszunehmen, leichter Anschlag - der Fisch setze seinen Weg flussab unbeirrt weiter fort. Erste Gedanken waren Karpfen, vielleicht Waller. Aber dann, nach dem ich den Fisch erstmal stoppen konnte und besser unter Kontrolle bekam, glaubte ich dann eher an eine große Barbe.
> 
> So war es auch. Ich hatte den Fisch bestimmt so an die 10-mal auf Kescherdistanz, aber er zog immer wieder in Richtung Flussmitte, bevor er dann im Rotlicht meiner Kopflampe endlich auf Kescherhöhe war und ich ihn sicher keschern konnte. Ich schaltete die Kopflampe von rot auf hell, um den Fisch im Kescher zu betrachten:
> eine herrliche Barbe von exakt 13 Pfd. bei einer Länge von 82 cm! Die "Becker-Faust und ein kräftiges Yes" unterstützten meine Freude über den Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422507
> 
> 
> Das Barbenangeln ist zäh und mühsam geworden, zumindest für mich. Nicht mehr lange, dann geht es erst mal in den angelfreien Urlaub. Bis dahin geht es vielleicht noch mal ans Flüsschen. Aber danach ist Döbelzeit - im kommenden Frühjahr geht es dann weiter mit dem Barbenfischen.
> 
> 
> Tight lines



Petri Roland!!!

Wir hatten das Thema ja schon - Wahnsinn wie du die Großen so selektiv befischen kannst….

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deine Döbelfänge… tippe mal nix unter 4 Pfd.?!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin. Wetter für dicke Plötzen heute...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Manche Plötzen sind richtig bunt gefärbt, passend zum Herbst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Diese Tierchen aber auch...


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

ich bin gerade beim stöbern über die Marke Colmic gestossen um ganz genau zu sein über eine kleine feine Sitzbox.









						Colmic Italia Spa
					

Colmic Italia Spa




					www.colmic.it
				




Kennt jemand die Marke und weiß ob die was taugt? Bin am überlegen mir sowas für das Bootshaus zu holen...


----------



## Hecht100+

skyduck schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Marke und weiß ob die was taugt?


Italienische Marke, in meinem Kopf mit langen Ruten zum Matchangeln beheimatet. Gibt es schon sehr lange, von der Qualität her solltest du Tricast fragen, der wird dich da gut beraten können.


----------



## Tricast

Colmic ist eine renommierte Marke wie Trabucco, Milo, Tubertini oder auch Maver. Vor allem bekannt wegen seiner Ruten.
Hast Du denn schon mal bei RIVE geschaut was die bieten und für Preise aufrufen?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Colmic ist eine renommierte Marke wie Trabucco, Milo, Tubertini oder auch Maver. Vor allem bekannt wegen seiner Ruten.
> Hast Du denn schon mal bei RIVE geschaut was die bieten und für Preise aufrufen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Hallo lieber Heinz,

ne ich habe gar nicht gezielt nach gesucht und nur durch Zufall gefunden. Fand es schön kompakt und durch die 26er Beinen wahrscheinlich auch stabil genug. Kriege ich im angebot für etwas über 200, da kriege ich bei Rive wahrscheinlich nur ne Lade für....


----------



## Tricast

Z.B. sowas: http://www.mj-sportfishingshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=2540
Das läßt sich individuell erweitern.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast

Für 200 und dann noch 36 er Beine ist ein guter Kurs. An 36 er Beine kannst Du viel Zubehör anbringen; 36 ist der neue Standard.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Wie schon gesagt, Colmic ist eine sehr gute Marke.


----------



## Minimax

Füsch! Füsch in Brandenburg!
Und was ein kleiner Hübscher in der goldenen Oktobersonne


----------



## keinangelprofi

Bin ja hier eigentlich nur stiller Mitleser, und freue mich über die schönen Fang Berichte und die schönen Fisch Bilder. Heute bin ich auch unterwegs und will auch was zurückgeben. Insbesondere weil’s doch recht erfolgreich war.

Also nach dem Mittagessen 2 Stunden davon gestohlen, am Flüsschen mit der Hoffnung einen Giebel für die OCC oder den dicken Aitel für die Döbelwertung zu erwischen.

Rute war keine 3 Minuten im Wasser nach einem schönen Biss kommt dieser dicke Bursche hier zum Vorschein 35-38 cm lang und bestimmt über ein Kilo.





Danach gab es noch eine kleinere Tinca





Sowie einen Barsch




Und eine schön gefärbte Rotfder





Dann noch ein paar kleinere Rotaugen

Mit dem dicken Aitel war’s leider nichts…
Muss ich mein Frühstücksfleisch selber essen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Was hier wieder raus geholt wird ist der helle Wahnsinn ich freue mich für euch dickes Petri.
Da möchte man direkt ans Wasser ziehen


----------



## glgl

Petri auch von hier an alle. Bin für einen kurzen Stopp auch nochmal am See, der mir vor wenigen Wochen die gute Schleie gebracht hatte…. Noch ein Fisch wäre schon schön…. Leider viel Laub auf dem Wasser , mein Lieblingsplatz ging gar nicht…
Für mich war es das dann nämlich mit Angeln in 2022 wegen Dunkelheit, Kälte  und Arbeit. Zumindest wohl im Süßwasser. Platte an Weihnachten ist noch eine - unükelige - aber wahrscheinliche Option. Wenn es dann noch Strom gibt….
Bleibt dran, ich werde fleißig mitfiebern!


----------



## Minimax

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Mit dem dicken Aitel war’s leider nichts…
> Muss ich mein Frühstücksfleisch selber essen


Also, Du musst es schon aus der Dose nehmen, sonst beissen sie natürlich nicht.

Aber herzliches Petri und danke fürs teilen der schönen Fische: Der Giebel ist ja ein echter Bulle, und toll das Du noch ne späte Tinca ergattern konntest


----------



## Finke20

Hallo liebe Ükels,

sehr schöne Fische habt ihr wieder gefangen und hier dann präsentiert , dickes Petri dazu.



Minimax schrieb:


> Du musst es schon aus der Dose nehmen, sonst beissen sie natürlich nicht.


Und ich habe mich schon immer gewundert, warum darauf nichts beißt .

Heute ist der erste Einsatz, der neuen Bolorute gewesen und sie hat ordentlich abgeliefert.
Ich konnte als größten Fisch einen schönen kräftigen Giebel verhaften und die Rute federte die fluchten sehr gut ab.






Der große konnte einem einzelnen Maiskorn nicht widerstehen. Es gab noch einige Plötzen und Rotfedern.  






Alles in allem ist es ein schöner Nachmittag gewesen.


----------



## Minimax

Petri Finke20 - heut ist ja der Tag der Biggi-Bauernkarpfen, herrlich! Und alles Gute zur EInweihund Deiner Bolo  

Ich selbst arbeite noch an der so schönen und unterhaltsamen Erforschung unbekannter Abschnitte meines Langsteckenflüsschen und habe mir einen weiteren neuen Abschnitt in sicherer Entfernung vom Rotpunktlerabschnitt vorgenommen.
Ich hoffe, am Wochendende nochmal dorthin zu gelangen, daher hier nur eine kurze Preview.

Diese Kurve unweit der Strasse, habe ich irgendwie als 'Tor' wahrgenommen. Schaut mal, wirkt das nicht verheissungsvoll und vielversprechend? Da muss man doch Erkunden, und jeder sieht das Döbelige Schätze auf ihre Entdeckung warten!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und so wars auch- alles keine Riesen, etwa so wie der am Nachmittag gezeigte Bursche. Aber heute war wirklich ein 'Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert'-Tag: 5 von 6 beangelten Swims brachten Fisch, meist auf ersten Wurf, und häufig auch 2 hintereinander. Das ist bemerkenswert. Die Johnnies namen das hier unbekannte Tulip nach sparsamen Würfel-Vorfüttern und ein paar 'Aktivierungsmaden' vertrauensvoll an.




Hier ein etwas beleidigter Bursche in einer Playing/Landezone. Man sieht deutlich, wie flott, klar und flach der Abschnitt ist, jeder Anhieb wurde mit einem Luftsprung quittiert. Daher habe ich heute feiner als gewöhnlich geangelt, vielleicht sollte ich das beibehalten.

Mal sehen, was die nächste Expedition bringt, ich bin sehr gespannt! Wenns nicht stört, würde ich dann auch mal beschreiben, wie ich mich so einem typischen Swim taktisch nähere,

Herzlich 
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Besuch am Stammtisch, keinangelprofi , und Petri zu den prächtigen Fängen!

Super, daß sich die neue Bolo gleich beweisen konnte, Finke20 - Petri zu dem schönen Gibelio-Brummer!
Ich hatte in NBR die Lineaeffe Excellent in 5, 6 und 7m probegehändelt und hatte mich damals für die 5m-Variante entschieden.

Wunderschöne Herbstfarbenfische konntest Du wieder überlisten, Petri heil, lieber Prof!

Spannend, Deine Exkursionen zum fernen Flüßchen mitzuerleben und Petri zu den schönen Döbeln, lieber Minimax !
Das rechte Ufer auf dem letzten Bild sie aus wie vom „Böschungshobel”* geschaffen ;-)




*) nur ein Spaß, als kleines Kind hatten wir oft Besuch von einem witzigen Zeitgenossen, Musiker, Nebenerwerbstaxifahrer und Lebenskünstler, der gerne in gespieltem Sächsisch von einem Böschungshobel und dessen Bedienung erzählte... Der hat mir übrigens meine allererste Kamera zum 10. Geburtstag geschenkt, eine gebrauchte Rolleicord-Kopie.


----------



## geomas

Heute war ich über Mittag am Wasser, wie so oft jetzt im Herbst waren die von mir auserkorenen Lieblingsstellen von den Barschfreunden belegt, also hieß es mal wieder Plan B.

Ich habe mit meiner teuersten Feederrute und meiner billigsten (beringen) Posenrute geangelt und natürlich war die Posenrute effektiver.

Als Köder diente an der Wagglermontage bevorzugt Breadpunch, es gab darauf klar schnellere Bisse als auf Dosenmais. An der entfernbt gefischten Feederrute habe ich erst den gefärbten Timarmix-Mais, später 2 Körner Dosenmais am kurzen Haar gefischt. Breadpunch wurde zu schnell zerpflückt.
Nach dem Wechsel auf einen projektilförmigen 20gr-Futterkorb konnte ich vom Plan-B-Platz eine Plan-A-Angelstelle anwerfen (muß an der Präzision noch arbeiten). Mit einem dicken Aland oder strammen Brassen wurde es heute aber nichts, es blieb bei Plötz von „sehr sehr klein” bis „na geht doch schon”.





„Eisvogelblau” gefällt mir zur Beschreibung der Farbe besser als „Kobaltblau”





Die alte-Daiwa-Variante von Bordeaux-rot oder so


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Das rechte Ufer auf dem letzten Bild sie aus wie vom „Böschungshobel”* geschaffen ;-)


Ja absolut- an dieser stark durch Strömung beanspruchten Kurve müssen Befestigungsaktiväten stattgefunden haben.

 Und überhaupt: auf vielen, vielen Kilometern ist das Westliche Ufer des Flüsschens Baum- und Strauch bestanden, übrigens durchaus divers (Hasel, Pappel, gelegentlich Weide und Eiche, auch Kirsche (!) Hagebutte (!) Holunder (!).
Das östliche hingegen grenzt an Wiesen und Äcker an, ist geböscht und durchgehend gemäht, etwa so wie der Profriver.

Auffallend anglerfreundlich- aber die gemähten Abschnitte sind oft fern jeder Zivilisation, wirken nicht stark beangelt, und auch die Recherche bei 'Mehrheit fischt' ergab nur schwache Angleraktivität. Da passt was nicht zusammen. Nun ja, ich will mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Die alte-Daiwa-Variante von Bordeaux-rot oder so


Petri, Geo, zu den Plötzen- aber verzeih, das Bild der klassischen Daiwa dauert mich: abgesehen davon, daß es meine ästhetischen Bedenken gegen alte Matchruten versinnbildlicht, empfehle ich sehr die sich bereits in Auflösung befindenden Wicklungen zu sichern. Kein grosser Aufwand, einfach die bereits losen Fäden zurechtschieben, und mit klarem Nagellack drüber, dann ist wieder alles schön fest und geschützt.


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, Geo, zu den Plötzen- aber verzeih, das Bild der klassischen Daiwa dauert mich: abgesehen davon, daß es meine ästhetischen Bedenken gegen alte Matchruten versinnbildlicht, empfehle ich sehr die sich bereits in Auflösung befindenden Wicklungen zu sichern. Kein grosser Aufwand, einfach die bereits losen Fäden zurechtschieben, und mit klarem Nagellack drüber, dann ist wieder alles schön fest und geschützt.



Danke, derlei Details fallen mir selten beim Angeln auf, selten beim Knipsen, häufig dann am Bildschirm. Ich werde Deinem Rat folgen, habe sogar Rutendingslack im Hause.


----------



## Finke20

Petri Minimax schöner Dickkopf.



geomas schrieb:


> Ich hatte in NBR die Lineaeffe Excellent in 5, 6 und 7m probegehändelt und hatte mich damals für die 5m-Variante entschieden.



Im Laden hatten sie auch 5 und 7 Meter von der Bolo.
Die 7 Meter ist mir zu schwer gewesen und die 5 Meter hat mich nicht überzeugt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenns nicht stört, würde ich dann auch mal beschreiben, wie ich mich so einem typischen Swim taktisch nähere,


Das wäre überaus interessant - ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig.. .


geomas schrieb:


> Der hat mir übrigens meine allererste Kamera zum 10. Geburtstag geschenkt


So so, Du fotografierst also schon etwas länger - wer hätte das gedacht.... .


----------



## Tikey0815

Moin   Urlaubsgrüße aus Griechenland, geht hier schon gut los, die Griechen sagen das Wort Kalimera zur morgendlichen Begrüßung, und meiner einer bekommt gleich nen Ohrwurm „Calimerooo, mit Sombrrerooo“


----------



## Ti-it

Ti-it schrieb:


> Wie oft hab ich mir schon gesagt "das war's jetzt" wie oft hab ich zur Freundin gesagt "die brauch ich unbedingt noch und dann ist alles abgedeckt"
> Alles zwecklos.
> Erschwerend kommt dann noch mein Vintage-faible hinzu. Da kommt nämlich umgehend der Druck  "Bekommst du nie wieder" "und in dem Zustand sowieso nicht mehr".
> Die Rettung könnte noch sein, dass ich mich mal extrem auf ein Modell einschiesse. John Sidley soll ja auch über 30 Jahre die Mitchell 300 gefischt haben.
> Achja, eine neue Angeltasche ist auf dem Weg. War ein guter Kurs und Taschen kann man ja nicht genug haben  - sagen die Frauen. Von dem her, hier schon mal kein Veto.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Die Tasche ist mittlerweile eingetroffen.
Zusätzlich hab ich mir noch neue Lektüre verschafft. Das Buch gab der nette Verkäufer als Überraschung mit dazu. Erlebt man auch nicht mehr alle Tage.
In den J.P. Katalogen findet man unter anderem die, ich denke mittlerweile legendären, NW Quivertipruten.






Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Petri den glücklichen Anglern - eine schöne und vielfältige Sammlung von Fischen! Und diese Giebel ...


Ti-it schrieb:


> Zusätzlich hab ich mir noch neue Lektüre verschafft.



Schönes Täschchen Ti-it ! Irgendwie kam mir das Buch bekannt vor. Als ich das Buch im Regal gefunden hatte und aufklappte, fielen mir einige Dinge heraus - Erinnerungen an vergangene Zeiten. Die Sticker sind noch aus unserer Zeit, als uns Tri-Cast "unterstützte" ... Bei Simpson's, dem Altemeister im Rutenbau, waren wir auch mal ... und bei Gerry's of Wimbledon ...






J.P. - steht glaube ich für Jürgen Paul?

Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Petri den glücklichen Anglern - eine schöne und vielfältige Sammlung von Fischen! Und diese Giebel ...
> 
> 
> Schönes Täschchen Ti-it ! Irgendwie kam mir das Buch bekannt vor. Als ich das Buch im Regal gefunden hatte und aufklappte, fielen mir einige Dinge heraus - Erinnerungen an vergangene Zeiten. Die Sticker sind noch aus unserer Zeit, als uns Tri-Cast "unterstützte" ... Bei Simpson's, dem Altemeister im Rutenbau, waren wir auch mal ... und bei Gerry's of Wimbledon ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422709
> 
> 
> J.P. - steht glaube ich für Jürgen Paul?
> 
> Tight lines


Stark, Roland. Halt sie in Ehren. Das Buch habe ich übrigens schon angelesen und finde es bis jetzt echt super. Packende Berichte, aus welchen man allerdings auch was lernen kann.

J.P. steht für Jürgen Paul, exakt.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Stark, Roland. Halt sie in Ehren. Das Buch habe ich übrigens schon angelesen und finde es bis jetzt echt super. Packende Berichte, aus welchen man allerdings auch was lernen kann.
> 
> J.P. steht für Jürgen Paul, exakt.



Werde ich machen. Mit Jürgen Paul hatten wir auch mal eine kurze Liaison, aber mehr für den Bereich Flavours. Das Vanillie-Aroma war ganz gut.  Der hatte sich damals auch extrem für das Schwingspitzenangeln interessiert. Da sind wir dann mal bei ihm Zuhause gewesen und haben dort Schwingspitzenangeln demonstriert ... man, man, was man doch alles so gemacht hat ...


Tight lines

Edit: Die Marke Jürgen Paul ist wohl in Sänger aufgegegangen habe ich irgendwo geslesen. Jürgen Paul ist 2019 gestorben.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Moin moin erstmal ein dickes Petri zu allen die gefangen haben wirklich schöne Fische.

Da meine Frage im Strom des Threats untergegangen ist stelle ich sie einfach nochmal.
Kann mir jemand ne Pose bzw. Posenform für nen Stark strömenden Fluss geben oder denkt ihr das macht generell keinen Sinn mit Pose am Fluss.
Ich bin etwas ratlos was das angeht.
Nur zum Verständnis ich möchte nicht mitten im Strom sondern an der Strömungskante Fischen.
Für etwas Input wäre ich wirklich dankbar.
Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Ti-it

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Moin moin erstmal ein dickes Petri zu allen die gefangen haben wirklich schöne Fische.
> 
> Da meine Frage im Strom des Threats untergegangen ist stelle ich sie einfach nochmal.
> Kann mir jemand ne Pose bzw. Posenform für nen Stark strömenden Fluss geben oder denkt ihr das macht generell keinen Sinn mit Pose am Fluss.
> Ich bin etwas ratlos was das angeht.
> Nur zum Verständnis ich möchte nicht mitten im Strom sondern an der Strömungskante Fischen.
> Für etwas Input wäre ich wirklich dankbar.
> Gruß Karacho_Kurt


Also wenn du stationär fischen möchtest. Sprich einwerfen, Rute abstellen und auf den Biss warten dann würde ich in einem stark strömenden Fluss definitiv die Grundbleimontage vorziehen.
Hier kannst du auch die Kante anwerfen oder erstmal überwerfen und dann das Blei an die gewünschte Stelle treiben lassen.


Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## daci7

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Moin moin erstmal ein dickes Petri zu allen die gefangen haben wirklich schöne Fische.
> 
> Da meine Frage im Strom des Threats untergegangen ist stelle ich sie einfach nochmal.
> Kann mir jemand ne Pose bzw. Posenform für nen Stark strömenden Fluss geben oder denkt ihr das macht generell keinen Sinn mit Pose am Fluss.
> Ich bin etwas ratlos was das angeht.
> Nur zum Verständnis ich möchte nicht mitten im Strom sondern an der Strömungskante Fischen.
> Für etwas Input wäre ich wirklich dankbar.
> Gruß Karacho_Kurt


Was willst du denn fangen?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

daci7 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn fangen?


Ich wollte auf Brassen und plötzen gehen das Grundblei und futterkorb besser sind dachte ich mir schon fast. Aber den Nervenkitzel einer abziehenden Pose gibt mir die Feeder rute irgendwie nicht. Deshalb wollte ich es mal damit versuchen


----------



## skyduck

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Moin moin erstmal ein dickes Petri zu allen die gefangen haben wirklich schöne Fische.
> 
> Da meine Frage im Strom des Threats untergegangen ist stelle ich sie einfach nochmal.
> Kann mir jemand ne Pose bzw. Posenform für nen Stark strömenden Fluss geben oder denkt ihr das macht generell keinen Sinn mit Pose am Fluss.
> Ich bin etwas ratlos was das angeht.
> Nur zum Verständnis ich möchte nicht mitten im Strom sondern an der Strömungskante Fischen.
> Für etwas Input wäre ich wirklich dankbar.
> Gruß Karacho_Kurt


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du das mit der kurzen Vollglasrute machen? Das wird mMn sehr mühselig, gerade bei viel Strömung ist die Bolo eher das Mittel der Wahl  um die Pose auch nur annähernd zu kontrollieren. Je nach Wassertiefe musst du mit den kurzen Stecken dann ja auch eine Laufmontage einsetzen. Als Posenmodell würde ich hier am ehesten dann eine Avonpose mit guter Tragkraft nehmen.


Edit  Gehen tut das aber natürlich, ich habe als Kind ja auch mit 1,60 m V Vollglasruten in schneller Strömung gefischt.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

skyduck schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du das mit der kurzen Vollglasrute machen? Das wird mMn sehr mühselig, gerade bei viel Strömung ist die Bolo eher das Mittel der Wahl  um die Pose auch nur annähernd zu kontrollieren. Je nach Wassertiefe musst du mit den kurzen Stecken dann ja auch eine Laufmontage einsetzen. Als Posenmodell würde ich hier am ehesten dann eine Avonpose mit guter Tragkraft nehmen.


Wenn es in bzw. an der Strömung nicht funktioniert werde ich wohl in einen strömungsberuhigteren Bereich gehen.
Bolo besitze ich noch nicht.
Ne fünf Meter stippe hab ich noch zuhause.


----------



## skyduck

Petri Minimax für den güldenen Döbel , auf  den Bericht des strategischen Vorgehen bin ich schon sehr gespannt . Petri keinangelprofi ein toller Fang-Mix. Und ach an Finke ein herzliches Petri zu den tollen Fischen. geomas auch wenn es nicht der große Fang war, ist es doch immer schön die schicken Ruten zu sehen.

Ich habe für morgen alles vorbereitet, die Tasche ist gepackt, die bunten Maden sind gemixt und das Tulip becurryt. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich tatsächlich zur Werse fahre oder doch direkt einmal zur Ems, werde ich wohl morgen kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## rustaweli

So liebe Stammtischfreunde, da bin ich mal wieder! Ein Runden Petri wäre wohl nicht so angebracht nach all der Zeit, aber trotzdem, Chapeau zu Euren Fängen, Bildern wie auch Beiträgen! Habe innerhalb zwei Nachtschichten alles im Ükel aufgeholt. Bei mir war lange Zeit an Angeln oder Teilnahme nicht zu denken. Vergessen habe ich Euch in der Zeit jedoch beileibe nicht, im Gegenteil! Naja, tiefer mag ich dann auch nicht gehen. Also ganz lakonisch einfach anschlussmässig weiter. Heute wagte ich die ersten Schritte ans Wasser und war die Tage recht unentschlossen ob überhaupt, Trotten, Ansitz oder ganz leicht Spinnen. Hauptsache stressfrei und einfach. Das war mein einzigster Wunsch. Wenig Gerödel, wenig Last und Gedanken und einfach sein, mit möglichst maximaler Zerstreuung.
Meine Wahl fiel dann auf das Trotten. Ganz einfach, keine Kampagnen mit Futter, keine Zielfische. Nur Purist, Pin und einfach einen Wurm und durchatmen. Alles direkt angeknibbert, kein Wirbel etc und als Pose diente mir heute ein wundervoller Bobber von Bankside Dreamer . Die Strömung war mässig, daher die Wahl gen Bobber zwecks Tanz.




20er Schnur und gut. Vielleicht hätte ich auch feiner Fischen sollen. Ich machte auch keine große Anreise sondern trieb mich einfach im Hafen rum, fast vor der Haustüre. Welch wunderbare urbane Industrial-Romantik! Aber genau diese Mischung habe ich heute gebraucht.




Ich fischte recht tief, somit blieben Grundeln nicht aus. Aber ich versuchte immer am Maximum ihrer Schwimmfähigkeiten zu Angeln, um von ihnen nicht allzu oft beim Schlendern aufgehalten zu werden. Die Ausbeute sowie die Größen waren mager, aber dies war für mich heute nicht so wichtig. Es gab viele kleine Mini Barsche( Minimax hatte es vor geraumer Zeit einmal angesprochen und ich sehe es auch so, der Barsch gehört traditionell uns Specimen und wir sollten uns diesen nicht nehmen lassen)




Einen halbstarken Pin Liebhaber gab es zur Belohnung auch noch, hier kommt der Kleine geschwommen




Für mich heute eines Bildes absolut würdig!




Noch dazu ein Xer beim Chubman ( ja Prof, ermahne mich bitte erst frühestens Montag Abend, denn bis dahin ist alles im Lot   )
Hätte Euch gern mehr geliefert, aber für mich war es heute sehr schön und eine Wohltat und bin froh den geliebten Stammtisch mit einem Post meinerseits füllen zu dürfen.
Ich wünsche Euch was und genießt die Tage!


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich habe für morgen alles vorbereitet, die Tasche ist gepackt, die bunten Maden sind gemixt und das Tulip becurryt. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich tatsächlich zur Werse fahre oder doch direkt einmal zur Ems, werde ich wohl morgen kurzfristig entscheiden.



Deine Angelsachen sehen ja picobello aus, da muss Schleim dran und so, sonst wird das nichts! 

Egal für welches Gewässer du dich entscheidest, ich drück' dir jedenfalls die Daumen. 

Die bunten Maden sehen qualitativ ja gut aus, bisweilen die "Blauen", die wirken auf mich etwas exotisch - aber vielleicht sind sie ja der "Bringer".

Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri Minimax für den güldenen Döbel , auf  den Bericht des strategischen Vorgehen bin ich schon sehr gespannt . Petri keinangelprofi ein toller Fang-Mix. Und ach an Finke ein herzliches Petri zu den tollen Fischen. geomas auch wenn es nicht der große Fang war, ist es doch immer schön die schicken Ruten zu sehen.
> 
> Ich habe für morgen alles vorbereitet, die Tasche ist gepackt, die bunten Maden sind gemixt und das Tulip becurryt. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich tatsächlich zur Werse fahre oder doch direkt einmal zur Ems, werde ich wohl morgen kurzfristig entscheiden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422730
> Anhang anzeigen 422731
> Anhang anzeigen 422732


Sehr Akkurates Gepäck!   
Aber sag mal, ist das Dein gesamter Köder/Futtervorrat für einen ganzen Tag Wanderangeln am Fluss?


----------



## daci7

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf Brassen und plötzen gehen das Grundblei und futterkorb besser sind dachte ich mir schon fast. Aber den Nervenkitzel einer abziehenden Pose gibt mir die Feeder rute irgendwie nicht. Deshalb wollte ich es mal damit versuchen


Und um welchen Fluss handelt es sich? Also was ist für dich starke Strömung?
Wie tief sind die stellen, die du befischen willst?


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr Akkurates Gepäck!
> Aber sag mal, ist das Dein gesamter Köder/Futtervorrat für einen ganzen Tag Wanderangeln am Fluss?


Na ich fang doch nix   Ne ich habe als Futter einen Mix aus Tulip vom letzten Mal mit Weißbrot und Mais gemixt ca. 1kg Maße, der wird dann noch mit Maden gepeppt. Außerdem habe ich noch Mais , 2 Ersatz- Dosen Tulip und 1Btl easy Cheesy mit.
Wenn du nur mit Tulip losziehst, wieviel nimmst du denn da ?


----------



## Mescalero

Sicher ist der Main gemaint. Ich habe da schon posengeangelt und fand es eher anstrengend. Was auch (aber nicht nur) an der zu leichten Montage lag - jedes Verzögern hat die Pose unter Wasser gezogen.

Wenn ich nochmal am Main angreifen würde, dann mit Bolo und schwerer Pose. Eher aber auf Grund, das ist viel stressärmer und vermutlich auch effektiver.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

daci7 schrieb:


> Und um welchen Fluss handelt es sich? Also was ist für dich starke Strömung?
> Wie tief sind die stellen, die du befischen willst?


Ich bin am Main unterwegs da ist schon Ordentlich Druck drauf und die tiefe wäre so zwischen 1m und 2m bevor die kannte zur Fahrrinne runter geht.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sicher ist der Main gemaint. Ich habe da schon posengeangelt und fand es eher anstrengend. Was auch (aber nicht nur) an der zu leichten Montage lag - jedes Verzögern hat die Pose unter Wasser gezogen.
> 
> Wenn ich nochmal am Main angreifen würde, dann mit Bolo und schwerer Pose. Eher aber auf Grund, das ist viel stressärmer und vermutlich auch effektiver.


Das mit der untergehenden Pose ist eben auch mein Problem ich dachte jetzt nur es liegt evtl an der Falschen pose. Es ist so wie du beschrieben hast so lange die Pose treibt ist alles in ordnung sobald sie steht zieht die Strömung sie einfach nach unten oder stellt sie schräg und dann hast du halt keine bisserkennung mehr.


----------



## daci7

Wenn du die Möglichleit hast in strömungsberuhigten Bereichen zu fischen KANN es unter Unständen gut gehen. Selbst dort wirst du viel Bewegung haben und dementsprechend die Pose verzögern müssen/sollen. 
Meine Erfahrung dazu ist: je mehr Bewegung, desto Grundel.
Dafür musst du aber, je nach Strömung, echt Gewicht dranhängen, damit dein Köder am Grund bleibt - denn da soll er ja hin, oder?
Am Rhein kann man, je nach stelle, locker 20g +++ fischen um runter zu kommen.
Eine verzögerte Pose kann man leider nicht wirklich gut als Laufpose fischen, da sich dann die Pose verschiebt - so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
Die typischen Boloposen sollten passen. Extra Strömungsposen gibts zwar, die sind aber echt empfindlich und mMn auch nicht unbedingt nötig.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ich danke euch erstmal für den Input ich werde mir das mal austüfteln und überlegen wie ich da ran gehe ich geb euch auf jeden Fall Rückmeldung. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

So ein Problem hab ich jetzt noch und zwar die bebleiung bei ner 20g pose muss ja auch ordentlich Blei dran. Nimmt man dann da ne Bleiolive von sagen wir 15g und bleit den rest mit ner Kette von klemblei aus?


----------



## Astacus74

Ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger was für schöne Fische und Berichte 



Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf Brassen und plötzen gehen das Grundblei und futterkorb besser sind dachte ich mir schon fast. Aber den Nervenkitzel einer abziehenden Pose gibt mir die Feeder rute irgendwie nicht. Deshalb wollte ich es mal damit versuchen



Da bin ich sowas von bei dir, nichts geht über eine wecktauchende Pose  
Ich fische in der Strömung Tropfenförmige Posen

https://www.exnershop.de/epages/62673315.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62673315/Products/EX75455



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichleit hast in strömungsberuhigten Bereichen zu fischen KANN es unter Unständen gut gehen. Selbst dort wirst du viel Bewegung haben und dementsprechend die Pose verzögern müssen/sollen.
> Meine Erfahrung dazu ist: je mehr Bewegung, desto Grundel.
> Dafür musst du aber, je nach Strömung, echt Gewicht dranhängen, damit dein Köder am Grund bleibt - denn da soll er ja hin, oder?
> Am Rhein kann man, je nach stelle, locker 20g +++ fischen um runter zu kommen.
> Eine verzögerte Pose kann man leider nicht wirklich gut als Laufpose fischen, da sich dann die Pose verschiebt - so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
> Die typischen Boloposen sollten passen. Extra Strömungsposen gibts zwar, die sind aber echt empfindlich und mMn auch nicht unbedingt nötig.



Um dann vernünftig zu fischen und die Pose zu kontrollieren wirst du über kurz oder lang nicht um eine vernüftige Posenrute drumher rumkommen, entweder eine Match so um die 14ft oder besser eine Bolorute, da würd ich eine 7m empfehlen, die solltest du aber dann vor dem Kauf mal in der Hand halten.
Am besten mal schauen wer in deiner gewünschten Art am Wasser unterwegs ist und diesen netten Kollegen um Rat fragen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> So liebe Stammtischfreunde, da bin ich mal wieder! Ein Runden Petri wäre wohl nicht so angebracht nach all der Zeit, aber trotzdem, Chapeau zu Euren Fängen, Bildern wie auch Beiträgen! Habe innerhalb zwei Nachtschichten alles im Ükel aufgeholt. Bei mir war lange Zeit an Angeln oder Teilnahme nicht zu denken. Vergessen habe ich Euch in der Zeit jedoch beileibe nicht, im Gegenteil! Naja, tiefer mag ich dann auch nicht gehen. Also ganz lakonisch einfach anschlussmässig weiter. Heute wagte ich die ersten Schritte ans Wasser und war die Tage recht unentschlossen ob überhaupt, Trotten, Ansitz oder ganz leicht Spinnen. Hauptsache stressfrei und einfach. Das war mein einzigster Wunsch. Wenig Gerödel, wenig Last und Gedanken und einfach sein, mit möglichst maximaler Zerstreuung.



Schön das du wieder den Weg ans Wasser und zu uns gefunden hast, auch wenn nicht soviel ging Danke für deinen Bericht mit den tollen Bildern.
So ein Angeln macht den Kopf meist wieder frei


rustaweli schrieb:


> Für mich heute eines Bildes absolut würdig!



Wenn ich deine Bilder so sehe brüllt der Tackleaffe wiedrin mir "Probier es mal mit einer Pin, ok die mußt du dir kaufen aber hey warum nicht...) mal sehen wie lange ich dem Ruf wiederstehe



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> So ein Problem hab ich jetzt noch und zwar die bebleiung bei ner 20g pose muss ja auch ordentlich Blei dran. Nimmt man dann da ne Bleiolive von sagen wir 15g und bleit den rest mit ner Kette von klemblei aus?



So ähnlich mache ich das, obwohl in so starker Strömmung habe ich dann auch noch nicht gefischt, ja die Elbe hat ordentlich Dampf aber da fische ich dann am Rand der Hauptströmung zur Rückströmung und kommen mit um die 10-12gr aus.
Wichtig ist dann auch eine ensprechende Futterspur anzulegen und sind Fische am Platz diese mit Futtergaben am Platz zu halten


Gruß Frank


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger was für schöne Fische und Berichte
> 
> 
> 
> Da bin ich sowas von bei dir, nichts geht über eine wecktauchende Pose
> Ich fische in der Strömung Tropfenförmige Posen
> 
> https://www.exnershop.de/epages/62673315.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62673315/Products/EX75455
> 
> 
> 
> Um dann vernünftig zu fischen und die Pose zu kontrollieren wirst du über kurz oder lang nicht um eine vernüftige Posenrute drumher rumkommen, entweder eine Match so um die 14ft oder besser eine Bolorute, da würd ich eine 7m empfehlen, die solltest du aber dann vor dem Kauf mal in der Hand halten.
> Am besten mal schauen wer in deiner gewünschten Art am Wasser unterwegs ist und diesen netten Kollegen um Rat fragen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Wenn ich mal einen sehe werde ich ihn mir definitiv schnappen und ausfragen so gut es geht nur sind bei uns an der Strecke fast ausschließlich Spinner und Plumsangler unterwegs mit feinem Friedfischgerät habe ich noch niemanden gesehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß Max


----------



## geomas

Schön, daß Du Dich mal wieder gemeldet hast, lieber rustaweli und auch die Muße für eine Runde Friedfischen gefunden hast. Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg an Werse oder Ems, liber skyduck ! Die Maden sehen schon etwas seltsam aus, aber das ist mit einigen erfolgreichen Kunstködern der Raubi-Fraktion ja auch nicht anders. (PS: ein Angelladen hier hat jetzt grüne Tauwürmer im Angebot...) Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht!

Karacho_Kurt - Gewässer wie „Deinen Main” kenne oder befische ich nicht. Bei der Posenwahl würde ich auf eine nicht zu dünne und wichtig! tragende Antenne/Spitze setzen. Viel Erfolg!

Glückwunsch zur angenehm klassischen Tasche, lieber Ti-it !


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur angenehm klassischen Tasche, lieber @Ti-it !


Vielen Dank, Georg!

Die Tasche musste heute natürlich gleich ausgeführt werden.
Aber erstmal Petri Heil an dich rustaweli und danke für den Bericht.
skyduck viel Erfolg morgen. Ich bin echt auch auf die blauen Maden gespannt.

Ich war heute kurz im Garten am Wasser. Köder war Käse. Als Beschwerung diente ein oldschool 1/8 oz Madenkorb von Drennan, welchen ich mit Breadpunch füllte.
3 Barben und einen dicken Döbel konnte ich erwischen.





















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Na ich fang doch nix   Ne ich habe als Futter einen Mix aus Tulip vom letzten Mal mit Weißbrot und Mais gemixt ca. 1kg Maße, der wird dann noch mit Maden gepeppt. Außerdem habe ich noch Mais , 2 Ersatz- Dosen Tulip und 1Btl easy Cheesy mit.
> Wenn du nur mit Tulip losziehst, wieviel nimmst du denn da ?


Ok, ich sehe du hast vorgesorgt. Ich bin übrigens sehr auf die Discomaden gespannt.

Wenn ich zum Döbeln losziehe, habe ich als Standard Issue einen Beutel mit 2 gewürfelten und geflavourten Dosen Früstücksfleisch dabei, damit komme ich gut über eine 4h Tour mit verschiedenen Swims aus, und meist bleibt was übrig zum einfrieren. Es ist natürlich unmöglich, da irgendwelche Richtwerte anzugeben.

Bei meinen schmalen, flachen Flüsschen reichen 3,4 Katapultladungen kleiner Würfel um einen Swim zu präparieren, und nach dem ersten Fisch später 1,2 um den Swim wiederzubeleben. Hängt natürlich auch von der Unternehmungslust der Johnnies ab: An meiner Nahstrecke sind sie mutig und unbekümmert da kann man praktisch stationär fischen, am Langstreckenflüsschen ist nach 1 oder max 2 Fischen umziehen und neuen Swim präparieren angesagt.

Ich habe auch immer nen halben Liter Maden dabei. Bei meinen tulipgeimpften Strecken sind die unnötig, aber bei neuen Strecken, oder lange vernachlässigten spielen sie eine wichtige Rolle als 'Aktivierer' : Ein paar Katapultladungen bringen Leben in den Swim, Nuisance Species alle kleinen Fische schnappen und steigen, die Döbel werden neugierig und kommen durch die driftenden Maden auch in Fresslaune und starten ihr 'Suchprogramm': 
In dieser angeregten Stimmung finden Sie die zuvor platzierten komischen gelben Würfel, und probieren mal...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Norgen und Petri Heil allen Fängern.
Da sind ja wieder jede Menge tolle Fische(und Taschen) gefangen worden.


----------



## geomas

Na das läuft ja wieder bombig bei Dir in Omas Garten, lieber Ti-it ! 
Nur zum Verständnis - hast Du den Madenkorb mit gestanztem oder zermahlenem Brot gefüllt?
Ich habe Madenkörbe bislang noch nicht auf diese Weise genutzt, klingt interessant.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Na das läuft ja wieder bombig bei Dir in Omas Garten, lieber Ti-it !
> Nur zum Verständnis - hast Du den Madenkorb mit gestanztem oder zermahlenem Brot gefüllt?
> Ich habe Madenkörbe bislang noch nicht auf diese Weise genutzt, klingt interessant.


Mit zermahlenem Brot, Georg.
Mein Gedanke dahinter. Der sehr leichte, kleine Korb macht relativ wenig Geräusche beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche. Das kommt mir, meiner Meinung nach, bei mir am kleinen Flüsschen enorm entgegen.(gerade was die Döbel betrifft).
Der nächste Punkt - das Brot löst sich, aufgrund der kleinen Löcher, relativ langsam auf. Somit kann ich den Köder lange im Wasser halten. Aber es löst sich. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass auch kleinste Partikel am kleinen Fluss eine gewisse Lockwirkung haben. Bei kälteren Temperaturen möchte ich das ganze dann mal noch zusätzlich mit Flavour versuchen. Also das Brot zusätzlich mit Flavour einsprühen. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mahlzeit. Schön windstill heute am Büffelflüsschen....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Typisch. Er darf natürlich nicht fehlen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bunte Strecke heute. Neben Plötzen und Güstern auch noch ein Brachsen...


----------



## Mescalero

Makellos!
Petri zum bunt gefüllten Kescher!

Allen anderen ebenfalls ein herzliches Petri! Man kann gar nicht so schnell tippen, wie ihr hier abliefert. geomas , Ti-it , Minimax , Dace , daci7 - sicher habe ich jetzt die Hälfte ausgelassen...

Erwartungsgemäß kann ich noch nicht einmal zwei Stunden für einen Kurztrip abzwicken aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Ist halt schade jetzt, wo der Frühling zurück ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Feierabend.
Ein unterhaltsamer letzter Sommertag neigt sich dem Ende.


----------



## Jason

Dickes Petri in die Runde. Da haben ja einige das schöne Wetter nochmal ausgenutzt.
skyduck , wie hast du die Maden blau gekriegt, mit Alkohol etwa? Habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Karacho_Kurt , ich will mal hoffen, dass die Ükelgemeinschaft dir bei deinen Fragen helfen konnte. Bei mir hat sich ein Spruch eingehämmert, "Probieren geht über studieren". Ich selber kann die keinen Rat geben, weil ich mit den reißenden Flüssen habe ich keine Erfahrung.


Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Nur zum Verständnis ich möchte nicht mitten im Strom sondern an der Strömungskante Fischen.


Mitten im Strom ist es immer besser auf Grund, als mit der Pose, das habe ich an der Weser festgestellt und das hast du ja auch nicht vor. Mit einer 3-4Gramm Pose an der Strömungskante bist du gut bedient. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Jason schrieb:


> Dickes Petri in die Runde. Da haben ja einige das schöne Wetter nochmal ausgenutzt.
> skyduck , wie hast du die Maden blau gekriegt, mit Alkohol etwa? Habe ich noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Karacho_Kurt , ich will mal hoffen, dass die Ükelgemeinschaft dir bei deinen Fragen helfen konnte. Bei mir hat sich ein Spruch eingehämmert, "Probieren geht über studieren". Ich selber kann die keinen Rat geben, weil ich mit den reißenden Flüssen habe ich keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Mitten im Strom ist es immer besser auf Grund, als mit der Pose, das habe ich an der Weser festgestellt und das hast du ja auch nicht vor. Mit einer 3-4Gramm Pose an der Strömungskante bist du gut bedient.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich muss sagen das mich die Antworten schon ein ganzes Stück weiter gebracht haben doch wie du so schön schreibst werde ich mir meinen Weg irgendwo zwischendrin suchen. Ich bin gespannt wo ich am Ende raus komme.

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri schöne Fische konntet ihr euch da aneignen.

Gruß Max


----------



## geomas

Wunderschön, das Ensemble in Deinem Kescher, lieber Prof! 
Sind die Giebel - Du hattest sie ja erst letztes Jahr (??) entdeckt - einigermaßen standorttreu?


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute über Mittag am Fluß nebenan, das war wieder wunderbares Angeln auch ohne die ganz dicken Fänge. Meine derzeitige Lieblingsstelle war frei und die sonstigen Bedingungen (Pegel deutlich über normnal, Strömung im Rahmen, wenig Wind) paßten auch. Die Posenrute blieb heute im Futteral, gefischt habe ich mit zwei Grundruten.






Die alte 8einhalb Fuß lange Quivertiprute mit dem Aufkleber aus Belgien wurde als Bombrute nah gefischt. 10gr-DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm, am 0,15er Vorfach ein 10er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder. Das ging prima so. Der Dosenmais (wenige Tage alt) war offenbar in der Plastikdose etwas gereift, auf jeden Fall kam er bei den Plötz sehr gut an.

Etwas weiter habe ich die Feederrute mit 20-25gr-Korb und 8er Gamakatsu Fine Feeder ausgeworfen. Hier habe ich mehr mit Ködern experimentiert. Mal Breadpunch, mal Flocke aus Sandwichtoastbrot, mal 2 Körner Dosenmais oder ein großes Korn rotorangen Timar-Mix-Mais.





Anfangs, also direkt nach dem Kauf, war ich mir nicht sicher, ob mir die moderne Tri-Cast Trilogy Commercial gefällt, mittlerweile habe ich mich an sie gewöhnt. Sie hat außer einer super Aktion wenig gemein mit den alten Tri-Cast-Trophy-Ruten, die ich so mag.

An dieser Rute gab es dann auch den besten Fang des Tages, einen kernigen Plötz.





Im Drill dachte ich an einen Aland, gemessen hab ich das Rotauge nicht, schätze es auf 35cm.

Insgesamt bissen heute nur Plötz, der Griff zu den (verglichen mit meinen sonstigen Bemühungen) relativ großen Haken hat sich gelohnt, gefühlt gab es sehr viel weniger Fehlbisse als mit Mais am Haar oder am kleinen Haken. Das Wetter war phantastisch, ne Weile saß ich im T-Shirt in der Sonne.





Schön wars am Wasser, ein perfekter halber Oktobertag (danach stand noch Arbeit an).
Ach ja, Geschmack kann man nicht kaufen - mein Rat für Bootsbesitzer: denkt 2x nach, bevor ihr dem Boot einen Namen gebt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Sind die Giebel - Du hattest sie ja erst letztes Jahr (??) entdeckt - einigermaßen standorttreu?



Ja die sind immer in diesem Gebiet anzutreffen, woanders gar nicht. Wenn du nächstes Jahr mal einen fangen möchtest, weißt du ja wo.
Petri Heil auch dir lieber Georg und allen anderen Fängern des gestrigen Tages natürlich ebenfalls.

Das Boot spontan mit dem Kosenamen seiner neuen Freundin zu beschriften, hat sie sicher stolz gemacht .....


----------



## daci7

So Leute,.
Jetzt wird der Kater weggefeedert!  Attacke!










... erstmal das Wasser finden


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

daci7 schrieb:


> So Leute,.


Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Ich kann leider nur grundeln melden.
Egal ob pose/Bolo oder auf Grund.
Egal ob mais oder Fleischwurst.
Macht wenig Spaß.

Für den nächsten Versuch muss ich mir vielleicht doch ein bisschen schweres Futter besorgen und mit ein paar dichten ballen (hoffentlich) die größeren weißfische an den Platz bekommen.
Zuletzt mit Futter los war ich.... Ähm... Als Bengel vor 25 Jahren mit meinem Vater glaub ich.


----------



## daci7

Kurz überlegt, wo es hingehen soll. Aber heute ist ja Brückentag (höhöhö).










Bisher ist es Specimen Grundel-Hunting ...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Zuletzt mit Futter los war ich.... Ähm... Als Bengel vor 25 Jahren mit meinem Vater glaub ich.




Und danach nie wieder richtig geangelt? Da hast ja jede Menge Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Naja. Vor 20-25 Jahren kam ein vereins- und Gewässerwechsel.
In dem Fluss (in dem ich heute noch Angel) konnte man damals auch ohne Futter recht zuverlässig barben und Barsche fangen.
Dan kam eine Phase mit wenig angeln (und dann fast nur mit der spinnrute). Während der Phase kamen eine Renaturierung und die grundeln. Und jetzt ist halt alles anders


----------



## daci7

Die ersten besseren Fische am Platz sind Rotaugen von Anfang 30. Läuft.


----------



## daci7

Zu den Rotaugen kommen jetzt die Alande - wird langsam hektisch 
Eine Rute fisch ich jetzt mit Dumbell.


----------



## daci7

Das Futter ist fast alle und es ist wie abgeschnitten ... seit 30min kein biss mehr ... eine Rute hab ich mal zweckentfremdet und diesen wunderschönen Grundelbock (der sich die Maden leider zu weit reingewürgt hatte) angeködert.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

daci7 schrieb:


> Das Futter ist fast alle und es ist wie abgeschnitten ... seit 30min kein biss mehr ... eine Rute hab ich mal zweckentfremdet und diesen wunderschönen Grundelbock (der sich die Maden leider zu weit reingewürgt hatte) angeködert.


Grundel mit Nasenpiercing .

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Bei meiner letzten Runde am Main ging es mir aber auch so gegen 14Uhr war Feierabend da ging nichts mehr.

Sag mal was hast du für Pellet Gummis. Ich habe mir letztens welche von Behr mitgenommen die waren nach zwei mal auswerfen hinüber das hat mich nicht sonderlich überzeugt.


----------



## daci7

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Grundel mit Nasenpiercing .
> 
> Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
> 
> Bei meiner letzten Runde am Main ging es mir aber auch so gegen 14Uhr war Feierabend da ging nichts mehr.
> 
> Sag mal was hast du für Pellet Gummis. Ich habe mir letztens welche von Behr mitgenommen die waren nach zwei mal auswerfen hinüber das hat mich nicht sonderlich überzeugt.


Ich nehme diese hier:




Die haben auch noch eine Perle aufgezogen - so verliert man nicht das Pellet-Band, wenn man den Köder verliert/wechselt. Und man kann die Position des Köders am Haken mMn besser variieren.
Ich bin fertig für heute- jedenfalls mit dem feedern. Vl geh ich heut Abend nochmal Zandern, wenn ich mich dazu aufraffen kann 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schöner live Bericht David und tolle Fische.
Petri Heil!


----------



## skyduck

Petri Ti-it Professor Tinca geomas und daci7 und die die ich bestimmt noch vergessen habe. Echt wieder tolle Fische dabei.

Gestern habe ich mich dann spontan entschieden es mal mit der Ems zu versuchen. Leider musste ich vor Ort feststellen, dass die Strecke, die ich befischen darf gar nicht wirklich befischt werden kann. Alles was bei Google so schick aussah war dermaßen zugewachsen und steil vom Ufer her, das ich mich nicht getraut habe dort mutterselen allein abzusteigen. Ein Teil der sowieso schon kurzen Strecke von dem ich mir viel versprochen habe war wegen Brückarbeiten komplett gesperrt und auch der Durchgang unter der Brücke war so nicht möglich, was zu einen fast 1,5 km langen Umweg führte um auf die andere Seite zu kommen. Allgemein musste ich feststellen, das es sehr schwierig ist einige Stellen anzufahren, bzw. einen Zugang zu finden wenn man sich nicht auskennt. Ich bin gestern dann insgesamt über 50 km Strecke geradelt. Angefangen habe ich mit der Emsstrecke. Der Fluss selber sieht von den Brücken betrachtet phänomenal aus. An den Brücken könnte man mit etwas Akrobatik auch gut runter aber da saß jeweils schon jemand.


















Hier ist ein wenig die Steilheit des Ufers zu erahnen. Ich werde mal im Winter mir das genauer angucken wenn das Gestrüpp etwas weniger ist und mir ein paar zugängliche Stellen suchen und markieren













Mein Umweg führte mich dann auch über das KÜ, dort führt der Kanal in einer Brücke über die Ems. Ein schon sehr interessantes Bauwerk...










letzlich konnte ich eine durch den Wald zugänliche Stelle an der Wersemündung finden. Man saß dort auch sehr hoch aber ich konnte zumindest eine gegenüberliegende Stelle entdecken die ich das nächste Mal näher inspizieren werde.











Die Werse ist zur Mündung hin auf jeden Fall sehr flach. aber auch an dieser Stelle kam ich mit dem Fahrrad nicht wirklich weiter um noch mehr zu erkunden. Die Stelle selber zeigte zwar einiges an Fischaktivität aber bis auf ein kleines Rotauge auf Maden, blieben Bisse aus. Ich bin allerdings auch höchstens 30 Minuten dort gesessen, da ich ja weiter erkunden wollte.

Als nächste Station habe ich dann den Altarm der Ems angefahren. Das Gewässer hat mich dann total enttäuscht, sehr moderig, auch kaum zugänglich und keinerlei Fischaktivität.











Weiter ging es dann an der Werse entlang zu einem alten Mühlenwehr. Dies scheint aktuell auch nicht wirklich zu laufen, das Beangeln machte auf Grund des massiven Laubes und Dreckes keinen Sinn, den Kolk werde ich mir aber nochmal im Frühjahr angucken, ob es da einen Zugang gibt. Da es langsam spät wurde und mein Handyakku den Geist aufgab, wollte ich hier nicht noch länger Zeit verbringen.
















gerne wäre ich noch zu ein paar anderen Stellen gefahren, wollte aber nicht riskieren mit dem Bike ohne Handyakku und somit ohne Navigation in der Pampas zu stehen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich tolle Naturplätze gesehen und habe ein paar Ansatzpunkte mehr welche ich gezielt angehen werde.

Insgesamt habe ich noch fast 10 km Flusslauf der Werse gar nicht erkundet mit noch diversen Mühlenkolks und vielen landschaftlich reizvollen völlig abgelegenen Ecken. Vielleicht werde ich das dieses Jahr noch einmal angehen. Wenn ich morgen noch zum angeln komme werde ich aber auf jeden Fall zum Bootshaus oder zum Haus-See um endlich mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Alter...
Das ist ja schon ein richtiger Reisebericht... .
Muss schön und aufregend sein, das alles zu erkunden und zu testen..


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alter...
> Das ist ja schon ein richtiger Reisebericht... .
> Muss schön und aufregend sein, das alles zu erkunden und zu testen..


Ja ist es in der Tat, ich wünschte ich wär schon Rentner oder zumindest nur Teilzeit am arbeiten...


----------



## silverfish

Ich brauchte ja n Grund mich davon zu schleichen.Also die letzten Maden und den Teig ausm Gefrierfach und ab zur Schleuse.
Ganz vorsichtiges Gezuppel . Dabei hatte ich ne Stachelaschweinpose mit grade mal 0,3gr Tragkraft montiert.Haken auch auf # 20 runtergegangen. Zwischen 11.oo und 12.oo paar Fische. Danach wie abgerissen. Da konnte ich noch zum Mittag pünklich sein. 
Wieder war nur die bewährte Stange am Start.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

An der emsquerung war ich schonmal angeln (am Kanal) 
Allerdings erfolglos


----------



## Tricast

Nachdem ich mich am Samstag in Demut geübt habe sind wir am Sonntag wieder an den Tietchenteich. Das restliche Futter noch etwas nachgefeuchtet und die neuen Maden durch ein Madensieb laufen lassen; dann ging es los. Am Samstag hatte ich es ja mit einem Winklepicker und einem Microkorb von Peterle versucht und das Ergebnis war mehr als bescheiden. Nur Frau Hübner hat wieder zugeschlagen. Am Sonntag dann der geniale Einfall: Ich werde die Fischlein einfach mal überraschen. Also eine Matchrute ausgepackt; montiert war ein 3,5 gr. Driftbeater und ein 14er Gamakatsu Haken. Als Köder waren 2 Caster und eine Made aufgezogen die mit einem Spritzer Skopex bedacht wurden.  Die Fischies müssen so überrascht gewesen sein das sie den Köder gemächlich einschlürften und die Pose sich ganz langsam bewegte. Dann ging der Tanz los. Und ist der Karpfen auch noch so klein an einer leichten Match macht er schon viel Rabatz. Auch Frau Hübner hat gut gefangen wie die Fotos zeigen. Es war einfach nur ein schöner Tag im T-Shirt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Der Fisch auf dem untersten Bild ist das ein Rotauge?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Der Fisch auf dem untersten Bild ist das ein Rotauge?



Aland, Heinz.
Petri Heil euch beiden zum gelungenen Fischzug!


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Tricast ! Einer meiner Ahnen muss ein gewisser Monsieur Linné gewesen sein....vielleicht ist es ein Aland? Noch nie gesehen, außer auf den Fotos hier im Ükel. Vielleicht ist es aber auch ein besonders properes Rotauge.

Petri auch an skyduck , ganz großartiger Bericht! Das ist schon eine tolle Gegend und je öfter du dort stromerst, desto mehr Stellen wirst du entdecken. Auch wenn die Strecke jetzt noch überwiegend unfischbar scheint. 

Petri auch an daci7 , du hast das Beste aus dem Brückentag gemacht!


----------



## Tricast

Danke für Eure Einschätzung. Es wird sicher ein Aland sein, solch große Rotaugen kenne ich nur aus dem Silokanal.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## daci7

Tricast schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Einschätzung. Es wird sicher ein Aland sein, solch große Rotaugen kenne ich nur aus dem Silokanal.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ein schlanker Aland - Rotaugen hätten bei der größe wesentlich größere Schuppen.
Petri zum gelungenen Tag! Und ein allgemeines Petri an alle mehr oder weniger Erfolgreichen Angler und Kundschafter!
Ich schau mir grade die Knirpse beim Kicken an, genieße das Flutlicht und denke, ich werde heut Abend noch ne Runde Zandern,  sofern alles gut geht!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Finke20

Hallo liebe Ükelbrüder,
Petri an alle Erfolgreichen unter euch. Schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen und tolle Berichte wurden geschrieben.
Ich habe mich am späten Nachmittag auch noch aufgerafft und bin nochmal ans Wasser gefahren .
Es kamen zwei Feederruten und die Bolo zum Einsatz .  An jeder Rute kam ein anderer Köder, um so breit wie möglich aufgestellt zu sein.
Die besten Köder sind Tauwurm/Mais Kombi und nur Mais gewesen. Ans Band gingen Plötzen bis 23 cm, Bleie bis 30 cm und auch eine Rotfeder von 25cm.
Alles im allen bin ich mit dem heutigen Tag, trotz Nebel, sehr zufrieden gewesen.  Zum ende des Angeltages versuchte ich an der Bolo, noch mit Brotflocken. 






Nach kurzer Zeit zog die Pose schön seitlich ab.
Anschlag und der Fisch hing am Haken. Die Bolo zeigte wieder was in ihr steckt und nach kurzem Drill konnte ein kleiner Schuppenkarpfen gelandet werden.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, am Stammtisch gehts ja wieder ab!!

Danke für den Reiseberciht, lieber Marco Polo, ähh, lieber Dirk! Viel Erfolg bei den nächsten Ansitzen an den ausbaldowerten Stellen.
Eine Gewässererkundung ist immer wieder spannend, zum Ende des Jahres muß ich mal sortieren welche Gewässer ich 2022 heimgesucht habe.

Lieber Heinz und Susanne, ein herzliches Petri zu Euren Fängen. Schön, daß Ihr Euch aufraffen und das Angeln offenbar wieder genießen konntet.

Wunderschön sind sie, Deine Rhein-Plötz, lieber daci7 !

Petri zu den Bolo-Plötz, die passen optisch ja prima zu Deinem Nickname, silverfish !

Ha, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie der kleine Rüssler die Bolo krummgezogen hat, lieber Finke20 - Petri!


----------



## geomas

Ich hatte heute nach der Arbeit ein 2-Stunden-Angelfenster, aber kurz vor dem möglichen Start kickte eine Spontan-Müdigkeit rein und ich ließ es bleiben.
Stand jetzt kann ich es wohl morgen versuchen mit einem weiteren Ansitz.


----------



## Mescalero

Finke20 schrieb:


> Die Bolo zeigte wieder was in ihr steckt und nach kurzem Drill konnte ein *kleiner* Schuppenkarpfen gelandet werden.


81 cm 
Ein herzliches Petri zum Schuppi! Karpfen an Nicht-Karpfengeschirr sind immer wieder ein Erlebnis.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> 81 cm
> Ein herzliches Petri zum Schuppi! Karpfen an Nicht-Karpfengeschirr sind immer wieder ein Erlebnis.



Der Zolli liegt nicht „genullt”.

Karpfen an einer Bolo oder anderem leichten Geschirr ist schon wild.


----------



## Mescalero

Das hatte ich schon gesehen. Aber die Vorstellung, einen 81er Karpfen an einer Bolo zu drillen, fand ich witzig und nahm das Foto als Steilvorlage.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon gesehen. Aber die Vorstellung, einen 81er Karpfen an einer Bolo zu drillen, fand ich witzig und nahm das Foto als Steilvorlage.



Ich bitte um Pardon, mein Sinn für subtileren Humor ist heute abgängig.


----------



## Minimax

Ein herzliches Petri in die Runde- es ist, als ob sich in diesen Tagen der Sommer noch ein letztes Mal aufbäumt, und in Pracht die letzten Sonnenstrahlen und Wärme verschwenderisch spendet, bevor der Winterdöbel die Tulipsonne verschlingt:
Und all die herrlichen Fische, ihre Munterkeit und natürlich mit ihnen die Ükel legen noch einmal so reichhaltig und rege los als wärs dir schöne Maienzeit.
Also danke für die vielen tollen Berichte und Bilder von all Euren Gewässern,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## silverfish

Bin auch durch die Berichte hier im Ükel , heiss auf Treibangeln . Als Kind und Jugendlicher und dann Mitte der 90er mit Rute Statio ,treibender Pose auf Forellen ,Barsche ,Plötzen  ,später auf  Döbel . Zwar fehlt mir momentan das geeignete Fliessgewässer,aber die Reise ist noch nicht beendet.
Nun habe ich mir vorgenommen passende Rute zusammen zu basteln. Habe eine unvollständige Rute bekommen,welche mir vom Gewicht und Handling ausbaufähig erscheint. Spitzenteil dieser Feeder fehlt . Ich will da zwei Spitzenteile basteln .Eins in der Länge die fehlt und eins wenig länger und von der Aktion etwas weicher.
Wird bestimmt eine interessante Suche nach den Komponenten.
Bilder vom Ausgangsmaterial.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Rolle seh ich mich nach einer Gehäuserolle oder vlt.einer Centrepin um. Weiss ich wenigstens was ich mir zu Weihnachten schenke .


----------



## Astacus74

silverfish schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt eine interessante Suche nach den Komponenten.
> Bilder vom Ausgangsmaterial.



Das ist doch eine Mitchell, oder irre ich mich da?


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher

Steht da wirklich "60 - 120 lbs" auf der Rute...?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das muss ein Druckfehler sein. Gramm muss es heißen.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Steht da wirklich "60 - 120 lbs" auf der Rute...?


Damit kannste ja nen Konfirmanden werfen...


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Damit kannste ja nen Konfirmanden werfen...





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Steht da wirklich "60 - 120 lbs" auf der Rute...?



Big-Game ... fehlt nur noch der Stuhl mit dem Gurt ... 


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Der Ükel quillt über vor Fangmeldungen - Petri allen Erfolgreichen!

Super Bericht skyduck , da hast du ja eine umfangreiche Rundreise gemacht! Für mich persönliche eine interessante Info! 

Gestern Abend auch noch mal eben für einen kurzen Ansitz zum Flüsschen gefahren. Den sommerlichen Abend genießen.

Langsam dämmerte es, verstohlen zwitscherte ein Rotkehlchen in dem kleinen Busch neben mir … und

"der Mond schien helle als ein Fisch blitzschnelle langsam die Rutenspitze Richtung Wasser zog … " 









Eine Barbe machte mir ihre Aufwartung: not the biggest in the world - but a lovely fish!

Gut gelaunt machte ich mich nach einem schönen kurzen Abend am Wasser wieder auf den Heimweg.


Tight lines


----------



## daci7

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Steht da wirklich "60 - 120 lbs" auf der Rute...?


Tuna-Feeder


----------



## geomas

Petri zur Mondschein-Barbe, lieber Roland, ich sehe schon, daß Du den ungewöhnlich warmen Herbst so gut auskostest, wie es geht (machen wir ja alle).


----------



## geomas

...letzter Fisch des Tages, hinten schien schon der Mond, es war nur ne Frage von Minuten, bis das Kunstobjekt „Pose” zu leuchten begann...





Das war ein richtig super Angeltag, er begann etwas später als geplant, dafür habe ich einfach bis in die Dämmerung durchgezogen.
Bei Nieselregen und allgemeiner Trübnis bin ich los, nachmittags wurde es dann noch richtig schön. Durchaus unfreiwillig habe ich den Platz die Hälfte der Zeit mit einem älteren Friedfischangler geteilt, der dazukam und meinen deutlich formulierten Wunsch, er möge sich bitte woanders einen Platz suchen, ignorierte. Nach ner Weile ging es, aber etwas genervt war ich schon.

Gefischt habe ich mit insgesamt drei Ruten, nie gleichzeitig.





Beide Ruten biegen sich schon bei einem 30er Fisch ziemlich durch, speziell die alte Silstar Graphite hat eine echte Handteilaktion.

Begonnen habe ich mit der Kamasan Quivertip in 11ft, montiert als Bombrute mit einem anfangs 5gr- später 10gr-DS-Blei am festen Seitenarm und einem 45cm langen Fertigvorfach mit 14er LS-2210. Das war schon mal ne super Combo, der Wechsel zum 10gr-Blei vereinfachte und beschleunigte das Hantieren mit der Rute enorm.

Die kürzlich in NL erworbene Silstar Graphite in 3m hatte ich als leichte Feederrute montiert, meist mit einem 10gr-Drahtkorb (Cresta XS) und LiquiBread als Futter. Auch hier habe ich es anfangs mit einem 45cm Fertigvorfach versucht, nach etlichen Fischen habe ich auf ein 80cm Fertigvorfach mit 16er Haken umgebaut. Ich wollte es nämlich mit den restlichen Castern versuchen. Leider waren die schon in einem neuen Aggregatzustand und ich ließ die Fliegen fliegen. Aber ich hatte noch ein paar Dendros. Die schneide ich neuerdings in 2 Teile und hake sie ganz knapp an der Schnittstelle. Heute habe ich immer eine sehr weiche „Kunstmade” (Cresta Spaghetti) als Stopper mit auf den kleinen Haken gezogen. 





hier 3 halbe Dendros am 16er Eisen, mit rotem „Spaghetti” und etwas Brassenschleim...

Gleich der erste oder zweite Wurf damit brachte nach etlichen Plötz auf Mais einen ordentlichen Brassen, ihm folgte ein sehr ordentlicher Abramis. Später gab es noich einen 30er Brassen, einen Plötz-Brassen-/Güster-Hybriden (???hätte ich mal knipsen sollen!) und viele weitere Plötz.

Auf Mais konnte ich noch einen Kamberkrebs landen. Zum späten Nachmittag hin habe ich noch eine 5m-Stippe montiert, auch mit dieser ließ es sich gut fischen, auch wenn etwas mehr an Rutenlänge von Vorteil gewesen wäre.


----------



## silverfish

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine Mitchell, oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Du irrst Dich nicht. Es ist eine Mitchell. Leider nicht vollständig.






Habe schon ,ich denke was passendes gefunden ,um die Spitze nachzurüsten.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> letzter Fisch des Tages



Schönes Foto lieber Georg, gute Darstellung der Farben für ein Rotauge!

Ich bewundere immer wieder deine Experimentierfreudigkeit und die Vielfalt deines Tackle's bei deinen Angelsitzungen aufs Neue!

Nur mit der Anordnung von Naturköder und Kunstköder habe ich so meine Probleme. Ich bringe immer erst den Kunstköder auf den Haken, dann den Naturlöder.


Tight lines


----------



## Slappy

Leute, Leute, Leute. 
Was hier abgeht. Euch kann auch nichts ausbremsen   
So bleibt mir mal wieder nur ein etwas unpersönliches, aber herzliches Petri über welches in alle Ecken des Landes gehen 

Wie immer viele tolle Berichte und Fotos. Ich weiß nicht welche mir besser gefallen, die Landschaftsbilder, die Fischbilder oder ob es doch die Tacklebilder sind 
Egal, vielen Dank fürs teilen. So kann ich wenigstens ein wenig von tollen Angeltagen träumen. Wobei ich mich nicht beschweren mag. Wenn ich ans Wasser kam, war es immer herrlich. Allerdings bin ich aktuell eher auf Abwegen unterwegs.


----------



## Tricast

Dace schrieb:


> Ich bewundere immer wieder deine Experimentierfreudigkeit und die Vielfalt deines Tackle's bei deinen Angelsitzungen aufs Neue!
> 
> Tight lines


Nicht umsonst ist der geomas der *Kurator.   *

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Er hat wohl eine einmalige Sammlung an Friedfischruten angehäuft.


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich aktuell eher auf Abwegen unterwegs.


Ja, allerdings. Sie, Sör, sind im Raubfisch-Stammtisch-Thread gesehen worden. Dies wird ein Nachspiel haben. Glauben Sie nicht, das ihre unükeligen Machenschaften hier unbemerkt blieben.
Minimax


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte und generell für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge und Tipps hier!!

Die Anköderung „Kunst-Gummi-Dings” zuerst auf den Haken, dann den Naturköder habe ich heute am Vormittag gleich ausprobiert - hat auch prima funktioniert, und zwar die Kombination aus „Tomaten-rotem” Spaghetti-Worm von Cresta plus Dosenmais und auch pinkes „Spaghetti-Kügelchen” auch von Cresta mit Maiskorn.
Diese Sachen von Cresta sind von der Konsistenz her anders als die mir bekannten Gummimaden von Enterprise, Drennan und Co. Die „Spaghetti” sind nochmals weicher und sehr „glitschig”.

Es gab ein paar Plötz und einen ordentlichen Brassen. Heute an der Silstar X-Citer-Picker und einer der 11eindrittelfüßigen Trophy-Kevlar-Feeder.





ordentlicher Brassen, den mittelgroßen* „Worm” sieht man noch gut, das Maiskorn habe ich nur sehr knapp angeködert


*) in einer Packung sind jeweils 3 Größen Kunstköder. Das hier ist die mittlere Größe, gestern habe ich die kleinste Größe zusammen mit halbierten Dendros genutzt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte und generell für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge und Tipps hier!!
> 
> Die Anköderung „Kunst-Gummi-Dings” zuerst auf den Haken, dann den Naturköder habe ich heute am Vormittag gleich ausprobiert - hat auch prima funktioniert, und zwar die Kombination aus „Tomaten-rotem” Spaghetti-Worm von Cresta plus Dosenmais und auch pinkes „Spaghetti-Kügelchen” auch von Cresta mit Maiskorn.
> Diese Sachen von Cresta sind von der Konsistenz her anders als die mir bekannten Gummimaden von Enterprise, Drennan und Co. Die „Spaghetti” sind nochmals weicher und sehr „glitschig”.
> 
> Es gab ein paar Plötz und einen ordentlichen Brassen. Heute an der Silstar X-Citer-Picker und einer der 11eindrittelfüßigen Trophy-Kevlar-Feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordentlicher Brassen, den mittelgroßen* „Worm” sieht man noch gut
> 
> 
> *) in einer Packung sind jeweils 3 Größen Kunstköder. Das hier ist die mittlere Größe, gestern habe ich die kleinste Größe zusammen mkt halbierten Dendros genutzt.



Petri, lieber Geo!
Ich sehe in den Fangberichten der letzten Wochen deutlich verstärkt rote Kunstmaden als Kombizutat aufblitzen, bei Daci, Prof, Dace, Dir, auch ich bin Betroffener. Eine Interessante Entwicklung.

Bei mir sitzt die rote Gummimade auch immer als erstes auf dem Haken, wie bei Dace . Das hat aber einen sehr profanen Grund: Die Gummimade überlebt Bisse und Fische, und es ist einfach mühselig, sie wieder abzupopeln um dahinter eine Echte Made zu platzieren.

Hier ein nettes Augenrot vom Wochenende, das ebenfalls der kontrastreichen Rotweiss NaturKunstkombi auf den Leim ging.


----------



## Slappy

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings. Sie, Sör, sind im Raubfisch-Stammtisch-Thread gesehen worden. Dies wird ein Nachspiel haben. Glauben Sie nicht, das ihre unükeligen Machenschaften hier unbemerkt blieben.
> Minimax


Ich hab dich auch lieb   
Die Teiche sind leer. Zumindest fühlt es sich so an. 
Und dennoch muss ich jetzt mal kurz am Teich runter kommen


----------



## Minimax

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich hab dich auch lieb


...

.....

......
Ich... Ich...
Ich hab Dich auch lieb Slappy!!





Probier mal rote Kunstmaden, wenn Du hast- Du siehts sie wirken Wunder. Oder etwas Mystic.


----------



## Slappy

Leider beides nicht da. 
Hätte aber schon gerupfe auf Dendro. Wird nur echt kalt auf einmal. Eventuell hätte ich mir doch ne Jacke mitnehmen sollen


----------



## Slappy

Ein Satz mit X




Das war wohl nix. 
Es wurde jetzt so schnell dunkel und vor allem kalt das es echt nicht mehr schön war. Ausser 2 Rupfern gab es nichts. Es sprangen zwar die letzte halbe Stunde sehr viele kleine Fische an der Oberfläche, aber kein einziger ließ sich dazu bewegen meine Köder zu kosten. 
Eventuell beim nächsten mal


----------



## geomas

Schade, daß Du dem Teich keinen Fisch abringen konntest, Slappy , aber „ganz leer” scheint er ja nun zum Glück nicht zu sein.

Minimax - danke, Deine Experimente neulich mit den roten Gummimaden als Co-Köder war Anregung für mich. Übrigens haben beim Angeln mit halbierten Dendros auch 1cm kurze, rote Schnipsgummi-Stückchen funktioniert als Wurm-Stopper und Farbakzent.


----------



## Tikey0815

Melde mich zurück aus Kreta liebe Ükels, leider war es mir nicht verleidet über Fänge von Meeres-Ükel zu berichten , am Freitag morgen hatten wir fast unseren Flug verschlafen, das erste mal verschlafen seit 30 Jahren   , so dass wir hurtigst alles vorgeblich wichtigste in die Koffer geworfen und im Turbogang zum Flieger gedüst sind……im Flieger fiel mir dann ein, da war noch Tackle was in den Koffer rein sollte
Sorry, auch weil Minimax sich so viel Mühe mit dem Zustellen der Ükeltravelrod gemacht hatte…..den ersten Fisch wollte ich ihm widmen 

Naja, im direkten Umfeld des Hotels wäre das Angeln eh nicht möglich gewesen und erst als wir am Fortress in Heraklion waren, hab ich das erste mal einheimische Angler gesehen, sie fischten erfolgreich mit der Spinne und lebenden Köderfisch 




Seht ihr die Grünen Spulen auf dem Boden liegen ? Hab mich gefragt wie die damit Fangen, wenn da ein Fisch einsteigt fliegt die Spule doch gleich unbemerkt ins Wasser 

Naja, auf jedenfalls war’s trotzdem ein toller Erlebnisreicher Urlaub mit täglich mindestens 12000 Schritten auf dem Schrittzähler, die restliche Woche will ich schauen dass ich wenigstens hier mindesten s einmal für ein paar Stündchen an die Rute komme, die Acolyte will eingeweiht werden 

PS: war vorhin noch im Baitstore für Maden, er hat jetzt auch rote Maden im Programm ! Dabei fiel mir aber der gefühlt hohe Preis auf, für nen halben Liter hab ich 4,99€ hingelegt, wie sehen denn die Preise bei euch aus ? Inflation schlägt langsam überall durch, fürchte ich


----------



## seatrout61

Slappy schrieb:


> Leider beides nicht da.
> Hätte aber schon gerupfe auf Dendro. Wird nur echt kalt auf einmal. Eventuell hätte ich mir doch ne Jacke mitnehmen sollen



Wenn beides fehlt...ginge bestimmt ein Stück roter Wollfaden...war früher ein Geheimtipp der alten dänischen Auen-Angler, um ihre Würmer für die Lachse/Mefos aufzupimpen...wir hatten ja damals nix...

Habe i-wo noch diese Spaghetti-Köder aus der Forellenangelei rumliegen...seit Jahr(zehnt)en unbenutzt...kommt nächste Saison mal mit zum Pimp-Einsatz.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> gefühlt hohe Preis auf, für nen halben Liter hab ich 4,99€ hingelegt,


Das zahle ich schon seid Jahren.


----------



## Minimax

Ich wüsste garnicht was ein 'Halber bei mir kostet. Solange sie unter dem radar eines Hakenbriefchens, ein Tütchen Wirbel etc.. fliegen hab ich nie dafan gedacht. Sicher weniger als 5 Euro, das ist ein stolzer Preis?  Das hätt ich gemerkt. Bienenmaden jedoch sind schmerzhaft teuer.


----------



## daci7

Bei uns ist offiziell 4€ pro halben Liter - für gute Kunden auch mal gern 6€ fürn Liter 
Rot oder weiß kostet das gleiche.


----------



## kuttenkarl

daci7 schrieb:


> Rot oder weiß kostet das gleiche.


rote Maden gibt es bei uns garnicht.


----------



## geomas

Ja, die Madenpreise sind hier auch gestiegen. Ich glaube aktuell sinds 4,99 für den halben Liter in beiden großen Angelläden (vorher 2,99 für die gleiche Menge). Rote Maden gibts gar nicht, reguläre Pinkies (evtl. gar auch Caster) auf Vorbestellung, das werde ich demnächst mal tun.


----------



## Minimax

Ich wäre ja sehr gespannt auf eine Beurteilung von skyduck  's.Discomaden, denen ich ja eigentlich skeptisch gegenüberstehe. . Ich glaube aber auch, sie konnten bei seiner heroischen und ultracoolen Langstreckenerkundung  seines Flußes noch nicht richtig zur Geltung kommen.


----------



## Mescalero

Rote Maden gibt es hier auch nicht, der Gerlinger hat vielleicht welche. Aber ich fahre ungern dorthin, ein bisschen Bleischrot und ein paar Haken kosten am Ende jedes Mal 50 Euro...

In irgendeinem Bericht habe ich etwas zum Farbsehvermögen von Fischen gelesen. Man ging davon aus, dass Farben nicht besonders gut oder überhaupt nicht gesehen werden, Kontraste dafür umso besser. 
Das spricht natürlich für Rot-Weiß. 

Die von geomas getesteten Gummiwürmer könnten der Beschreibung nach aus demselben Silikon (?) wie Squirmy Worms sein. Dass ich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin, die mit lebenden Maden zu kombinieren...


----------



## Tikey0815

Naja, 5€ müssen nicht unbedingt ein stolzer Preis sein, ich hatte nur irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit irgdwas um 3,79€ dazu aufgerufen wurde….kann mich aber auch täuschen. Wenn man aber die Vergänglichkeit (Haltbarkeit) der kleinen krabbler betrachtet, find ich schon, dass ein Heiermann für mal eben, manchen Geldbeutel arg strapazieren kann   In der letzten oder vorletzten Rute&Rolle gabs ein Interview mit einem Holländischen Friedfischer, der wohl fast gänzlich auf Bienenmaden setzt und wohl auch erfolgreich damit Angelt. Ich fand das interessant und hab auch schon ein paarmal versucht mit Bienenmaden auf unsere Zielfische zu gehen, war aber leider nicht sooo erfolgreich, aber das liegt sicher an mir selber Bienenmaden finde ich insofern gut, weil sie sich auch ohne Kühlschrank im kühlen Keller viel länger halten als die normalen Maden.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Bei Bienenmaden bzw. Wachsmottenlarven welche sie ja eigentlich sind *Klugschxxserei Ende* habe ich immer ein Problem mit der Anköderung sobald die am Haken hängen sind sie hin und hängen nur noch schlaff rum wie ausgelutscht Maden.
Wie bringt ihr die an den Haken?


----------



## Tricast

Wir haben extra einen kleinen Kühlschrank für die Maden und den haben wir auf sehr kalt eingestellt. Mit den letzten Maden habe ich am letzten Wochenende geangelt und die waren schon 4 Monate alt. Wir lassen die Maden in Maismehl laufen das wir wechseln wenn es klebrig wird.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mescalero

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Bei Bienenmaden bzw. Wachsmottenlarven welche sie ja eigentlich sind *Klugschxxserei Ende* habe ich immer ein Problem mit der Anköderung sobald die am Haken hängen sind sie hin und hängen nur noch schlaff rum wie ausgelutscht Maden.
> Wie bringt ihr die an den Haken?


Wenn man zu tief reinsticht, laufen sie sofort aus. Deswegen bin ich weitgehend weg auch wenn ich sie für ziemlich geeignet halte. 

Die Kunst ist es, die Hakenspitze nur durch die äußere Schicht der Epidermis zu stechen. Das geht schon, ist halt ein bisschen fummelig.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn man zu tief reinsticht, laufen sie sofort aus. Deswegen bin ich weitgehend weg auch wenn ich sie für ziemlich geeignet halte.
> 
> Die Kunst ist es, die Hakenspitze nur durch die äußere Schicht der Epidermis zu stechen. Das geht schon, ist halt ein bisschen fummelig.


Dann werde ich das mal berücksichtigen bin mal gespannt ob ich das mit meinen elfengleichen Fingerchen hin bekomme


----------



## Mescalero

Das geht schon, selbst bei normalen Maden. Natürlich nicht mit 4/0 Haken.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hab gerade eine Hochzeit vollzogen, frohlocket


----------



## Bronni

Ich frage mich immer, warum können die Niederländer Maden und auch rote für 5€ je Liter anbieten. Haben die Händler in den Niederlanden bessere Bezugsquellen, hier heißt es immer, die Maden sind im Einkauf schon wieder teurer geworden.


----------



## silverfish

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423272
> 
> Hab gerade eine Hochzeit vollzogen, frohlocket


Schaut stylisch aus. Fast schon sexy.


----------



## silverfish

Bronni schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, warum können die Niederländer Maden und auch rote für 5€ je Liter anbieten. Haben die Händler in den Niederlanden bessere Bezugsquellen, hier heißt es immer, die Maden sind im Einkauf schon wieder teurer geworden.


Stimmt es eigentlich ,daß es nicht einfach ist in Schland Maden zu züchten (Genehmigung)  und deshalb das Meiste ausm Ausland (Holland,Polen )
kommt ?


----------



## skyduck

Petri Tricast zu eurer gelungenen Strecke Finke zum schönen Schuppi, ja solche Bullen am feinen Gerät sind immer ein Späßchen...  Petri Dace für die schöne Barbe, ich bin mal echt gespannt wie das aussieht wenn bei euch mal wieder der Zielfisch wechselt, habt ihr da schon einen Plan, wann und welche Species ihr dann befischen wollt?
Petri geomas, ich glaube du bist tatsächlich der umtriebigste in unseren Club was das Gerät und die Montagen betrifft, immer sehr interessant, besonders die tollen Fotos dazu. Für mich wäre das alles Stress pur, ich bin eher der Typ der zwar auch mal wechselt aber eher für einen Zweck nur die eine perfekte Rute hat/sucht und nicht zwischen dutzenden wählen kann/will. Mein Respekt!



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja sehr gespannt auf eine Beurteilung von skyduck  's.Discomaden, denen ich ja eigentlich skeptisch gegenüberstehe. . Ich glaube aber auch, sie konnten bei seiner heroischen und ultracoolen Langstreckenerkundung  seines Flußes noch nicht richtig zur Geltung kommen.



#Discomaden (finde ich ja wieder sehr geil die Bezeichnung   )

Liebster Minimax , leider bin ich am Dienstag nicht mehr zum Wasser gekommen, meine Holde wollte unbedingt Pilze sammeln und für die gute Stimmung im Hause musste ich mich da anschließen.

Aber für morgen haben ich mir frei genommen und werde die bunten Tierchen ausgiebig testen. Vermutlich am Haus-See oder vielleicht am Bootshaus. auf jeden Fall dort wo ich ein paar Referenzwerte habe. Ich werde dann die hochwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zügigst mit euch teilen.

Bei AD gibt es aktuell wieder gute Kurse, habe mir die River Ambush als Zweitrute für meine nächsten Fahrradtouren geholt. auch ein paar stärkere Maxima 600m Rollen sind im Angebot


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423272
> 
> Hab gerade eine Hochzeit vollzogen, frohlocket



Welche Rute ist das denn jetzt genau? Die Plus in 10 ft oder doch ne andere? Machst dann aber schon noch vernünftige Schnur drauf oder ?


----------



## Tikey0815

skyduck schrieb:


> Welche Rute ist das denn jetzt genau? Die Plus in 10 ft oder doch ne andere? Machst dann aber schon noch vernünftige Schnur drauf oder ?


Jep, die plus in 10ft, die Schnur wird erst getestet und dann gegen ne Maxima gewechselt


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 das ist eine echt tolle Rute, habe die in 11ft. Würde da aber nie so einen Schwerlastkran als Rolle dran machen, obwohl die zugegebenermaßen chick aussieht. 
Hatten das Thema ja letztenz schonmal. Ich denke die Rolle wiegt mehr als das dreifache der Rute. Das macht für mich das ganze Feeling kaputt, da du dir ja da ein echt filigranes Stöckchen geholt hast. Passend wäre da für mich eine LT von Daiwa (2500er Legalis gibt es schon für unter nen Fuffi). 
Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur mein Spleen, da es hier ja auch viele gibt die sehr große Rollen an feinen Ruten fischen.
So oder so, viel Spass damit und order dir ein paar feine Spitzen dazu


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> NaturKunstkombi



In meinen Augen mit eine der fängisten Köderkombinationen. 

Ein Fehler, der aus meiner Sicht oft gemacht wird, ob mit oder ohne Kunstköder ist, dass der Haken, auch sehr kleine Hakengrößen, oft einfach zu voll mit Ködern gestopft wird.

Das führt in der Regel auch zu vielen Fehlbissen. Ich habe jedenfalls bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn der Haken ziemlich frei. Ich verwende in diesem Zusammenhang gerne den Mag-Alginer. Die Kunstmade ist dabei immer rot und wird bis oben und ein Stück über das Hakenöhr geschoben. Hier auf dem Bild verwende ich eine 10er Drennan wide gabe. Dazu kommen lediglich zwei weiße Naturmaden (die auf dem Bild sind Kunstmaden).







Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423272
> 
> Hab gerade eine Hochzeit vollzogen, frohlocket


Ein Gamakatsu Tattoo, trés chic!


----------



## Dace

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri @Dace für die schöne Barbe, ich bin mal echt gespannt wie das aussieht wenn bei euch mal wieder der Zielfisch wechselt, habt ihr da schon einen Plan, wann und welche Species ihr dann befischen wollt?



Danke skyduck . Tja, zumindest das kommende Jahr geht es noch weiter mit der Barbe, da sind noch einige Fragen  und "Rechnungen" offen.

Gestern war es definitiv die letzte Abendsession auf Barbe von mir und aus meiner Sicht lief es recht rund.

Die Dämmerung war vorbei und der Mond zeigte sich deutlich und zog langsam seine Bahn. Es schwamm gerade ein Nutria unter meiner Rutenspitze durch, als dieselbige recht zügig herumgezogen wurde und der Baitrunner einsetze - Anschlag, der Nutria hatte sich glaube ich überschlagen, es platschte ziemlich laut.
Die Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo, diesmal mit der "Avon-Spitze" im Einsatz, bog sich beachtlich. Der Fisch zog diagonal Richtung andere Uferseite. Ich erhöhte den Druck, denn dort standen Weiden, deren Äste bis unter Wasser reichten. Der Fisch ließ sich beeindrucken und langsam bekam ich ihn in Ufernähe und schließlich in den Kescher: Barbe, 2-stellig, 80 cm.

Gut 1 1/2 Stunden später der nächste Biss, aber der Anschlag ging ins Leere!?

Es dauerte aber nicht lange, da kam nach dem Auswerfen nach dem Fehlbiss der nächste Biss, und diesmal war der Fisch gehakt: Barbe, 2-stellig, 78 cm.

















Besser konnte es für den letzten Tag des Barbenjahres nicht kommen: zwei gute Barben - da freue ich mich doch auf die neue Barbensaison im kommenden Jahr!


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423272
> 
> Hab gerade eine Hochzeit vollzogen, frohlocket


Das Pärchen schaut wirklich gut aus, zeitlos elegant in 40 Jahren!


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Kunst ist es, die Hakenspitze nur durch die äußere Schicht der Epidermis zu stechen. Das geht schon, ist halt ein bisschen fummelig.


Wenn man Bienenmaden auf dickere Haken ziehen möchte ( keine 4/0, ginge vielleicht auch) hilft Pellet Band Hair Rig, aber kleine Größe nehmen. Da hängen die dann zwar auch wie tot drin aber sie laufen nicht aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423313
> 
> 
> Besser konnte es für den letzten Tag des Barbenjahres nicht kommen: zwei gute Barben - da freue ich mich doch auf die neue Barbensaison im kommenden Jahr!


Tolle  Fänge hast du wieder gemacht, und dann noch so ein gut gelungenes Foto von einer wirklich groß aussehenden Barbe!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Danke skyduck . Tja, zumindest das kommende Jahr geht es noch weiter mit der Barbe, da sind noch einige Fragen  und "Rechnungen" offen.
> 
> Gestern war es definitiv die letzte Abendsession auf Barbe von mir und aus meiner Sicht lief es recht rund.
> 
> Die Dämmerung war vorbei und der Mond zeigte sich deutlich und zog langsam seine Bahn. Es schwamm gerade ein Nutria unter meiner Rutenspitze durch, als dieselbige recht zügig herumgezogen wurde und der Baitrunner einsetze - Anschlag, der Nutria hatte sich glaube ich überschlagen, es platschte ziemlich laut.
> Die Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo, diesmal mit der "Avon-Spitze" im Einsatz, bog sich beachtlich. Der Fisch zog diagonal richtig andere Uferseite. Ich erhöhte den Druck, denn dort standen Weiden, deren Äste bis unter Wasser reichten. Der Fisch ließ sich beeindrucken und langsam bekam ich ihn in Ufernähe und schließlich in den Kescher: Barbe, 2-stellig, 80 cm.
> 
> Gut 1 1/2 Stunden später der nächste Biss, aber der Anschlag ging ins Leere!?
> 
> Es dauerte aber nicht lange, da kam nach dem Auswerfen nach dem Fehlbiss der nächste Biss, und diesmal war der Fisch gehakt: Barbe, 2-stellig, 78 cm.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423311
> Anhang anzeigen 423312
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423313
> 
> 
> Besser konnte es für den letzten Tag des Barbenjahres nicht kommen: zwei gute Barben - da freue ich mich doch auf die neue Barbensaison im kommenden Jahr!
> 
> 
> Tight lines




Tolle Barben, Roland!
Petri Heil allen Fängern des Tages.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423272
> 
> Hab gerade eine Hochzeit vollzogen, frohlocket



So'n alten, schweren Klotz an diese moderne leichte Rute?

Bin da ganz bei Dirk:


skyduck schrieb:


> Tikey0815 das ist eine echt tolle Rute, habe die in 11ft. Würde da aber nie so einen Schwerlastkran als Rolle dran machen, obwohl die zugegebenermaßen chick aussieht.
> Hatten das Thema ja letztenz schonmal. Ich denke die Rolle wiegt mehr als das dreifache der Rute. Das macht für mich das ganze Feeling kaputt, da du dir ja da ein echt filigranes Stöckchen geholt hast. Passend wäre da für mich eine LT von Daiwa (2500er Legalis gibt es schon für unter nen Fuffi).
> Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur mein Spleen, da es hier ja auch viele gibt die sehr große Rollen an feinen Ruten fischen.
> So oder so, viel Spass damit und order dir ein paar feine Spitzen dazu


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Dace schrieb:


> für den letzten Tag des Barbenjahres nicht kommen:


Petri !!

Wirst sicher Deine Gründe haben, warum Du für dieses Jahr das Barbenangeln schon  einstellst.

Ich befische auch bestimmte Fischarten nur in bestimmten Zeiträumen, auch wenn die Gesetzeslage viel mehr hergäbe.


----------



## Jason

Dace 
Ich bin sehr beeindruckt von deinen Barbenfängen. Dickes Petri, aber auch ich stelle mir die Frage warum du das Barbenangeln einstellen wirst. Die Schonzeit kommt ja wohl nicht in Frage. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

Jason schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr beeindruckt von deinen Barbenfängen. Dickes Petri, aber auch ich stelle mir die Frage warum du das Barbenangeln einstellen wirst. Die Schonzeit kommt ja wohl nicht in Frage.



Petri-Dank Jason, Petri-Dank auch an die anderen.

Seit April habe ich mich nur der Barbe gewidmet, macht bis heute ein halbes Jahr. Meistens ab frühen Abend bis gegen Mitternacht, denn die Barben sind zumindest hier am Flüsschen wohl tendenziell lichtscheu wie auch auf den meisten Fotos zu erkennen ist. In der Regel habe ich auf einen Biss angesessen, da nimmt das Warten schon meditative Formen an. Die Abende werden auch kühler, gut, dagegen kann man tun, aber ich möchte die Fische auch etwas in Ruhe lassen und einfach mal was anderes angeln - ab November ist Döbelzeit!


Tight lines


----------



## silverfish

Hab jetzt auch n Rollenproblem.Was nehm ich nur für diese Dreiteilige ?
Wäre auch zu klären aus welchen Jahrzehnt sie stammt.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber ich fahre ungern dorthin, ein bisschen Bleischrot und ein paar Haken kosten am Ende jedes Mal 50 Euro...



Was soll man dazu sagen, irgendwie rufen die Sachen immer "Kauf mich", da kann man wenig bis garnichts gegen tun...



Dace schrieb:


> Besser konnte es für den letzten Tag des Barbenjahres nicht kommen: zwei gute Barben - da freue ich mich doch auf die neue Barbensaison im kommenden Jahr!



Petri zu deinen Abschluß Barben bin schon auf deine Döbel gespannt, vielleicht schleicht sich ja da noch die eine oder andere Barbe dazwischen



silverfish schrieb:


> Wäre auch zu klären aus welchen Jahrzehnt sie stammt.



Ich würd da mal auf die 90ziger tippen und bei der Rolle naja bin ja da ein DAM Fan und als solcher würd ich zu einer DAM Quick CDI 230 raten



Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish

Schade daß diese Biomaster so abgerockt ist.


----------



## Astacus74

silverfish schrieb:


> Schade daß diese Biomaster so abgerockt ist.



Wie schaut es denn mit den Inneren Werten aus?
Meist reicht eine gründliche Wartung und neue Kugellager und die Rolle läuft wieder Top


Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish

Mittelprächtig würde ich sagen. Merkt man halt ,daß es nicht ein Metallmodell ist. Man kann noch mit fischen . Ich bin zwar kein Markenfeteschist  aber so eine abgerockte Optik möchte ich nicht sehen.
Bei einer meiner Feederruten ,welche ja auch kein Markenmodell ist ,verhält sich es ganz anders. Da stimmt Optik und Funktion.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Dace zu den kapitalen Traumfischen! Natürlich auch ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle anderen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage. Gerade die unglaubliche Vielfalt der Natur kommt hier im Ükel immer wieder besonders zur Geltung.

Ich musste mich mal wieder dem Tackleaffen ergeben und habe mir eine recht weiche Mefo-Rute aus Mitte der 90iger Jahre geschnappt. Die Suchfunktion hier im Board brachte mir die Info, dass diese mal in einem Blinker Meerforellenheft vorgestellt wurde. Danke an Nordlichtangler! Für mich ein absoluter Genuss die Rute. Sowohl optisch als auch beim Trockenwedeln. Auf Döbel macht die sicherlich auch reichlich Spass.

















Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Markenfeteschist aber so eine abgerockte Optik möchte ich nicht sehen.


Soo schlimm sieht die doch garnicht aus....


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Soo schlimm sieht die doch garnicht aus.



Meine ich auch. Mal sauber gemacht und mit einem weichen Lappen und Ballistol behandelt - da sieht die Welt schon anders aus. 


Tight lines


----------



## Hecht100+

Schöne Rute, Ti-it . Ist aber nicht im Blinker-Heft
	

		
			
		

		
	





sondern im Rute und Rolle Special.


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri zu den Saisonende-Barben, lieber Dace ! Was für beeindruckende Fische. 

Mir wurde kürzlich erzählt, daß die Warnow auch hier in Rostock _vor der Zeit der Gerbereien*_ auch ein sehr gutes Barbenrevier war. 
Hmmm, die Info kam aus dem Munde eines durchaus vertrauenswürdigen Bekannten. Bin dennoch etwas unsicher.
Muß mal recherchieren.

Danke auch für die weiteren Hinweise zum Thema „Kunst+Naturköder”!


*) ich vermute, daß die etwas moderneren Gerbereien im 19. Jh und danach gemeint sind, es gibt schon ne Weile keine Gerberei mehr hier, aber zum Beispiel den „Gerberbruch”.


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 - zur Rolle - ich würde Skyduck vollumfänglich zustimmen - hol Dir bitte ne modernere Rolle zur feinen Acolyte. Schon wegen eines brauchbaren Schnurclips und so. Zu meiner 9ft Acoylte Ultra (ohne Plus) habe ich die 0,5 und die 0,75oz-Spitzen zusätzlich. Die 0,75oz-Spitze sollte für fast alles feine Angeln reichen und wäre meine Empfehlung, falls Du da nachrüsten willst. Dafür würde ich im Zweifel auf den Kauf der 1oz-Spitze verzichten (mitgeliefert wurden Tips von 1,5oz und stärker??).
Zur Schnur - da würde ich persönlich zweigleisig fahren und für die wirklich feine Angelei 4lb Maxima (0,17mm) oder ne Mono wie die BlackMagic Gold 0,17mm nehmen und für alles etwas kräftigere ne robuste Method-Mono oder Specimen-Schnur von 020-0,22er oder minimal stärker. Die Maxima in 8lb zum Beispiel wäre mir persönlich zu „seilig” an einer Rute wie Deiner Acolyte.


----------



## geomas

Vor einem arbeitsreichen Nachmittag und einem kulturell hochwertig gestalteten Abend war ich gestern tatsächlich noch kurz am Wasser.






...links die superhandliche Silstar X-Citer Picker, rechts wurde dann eine 11eindrittelfüßige Tri-Cast geparkt...​

Übertölpeln konnte ich nur Plötz von sehr klein bis naja, schön war es dennoch am Fluß nebenan. Der Eisvogel kam diesmal nicht vorbei, dafür flogen Zaunkönige tief und schnell über den Swim. Ich habe ausschließlich Kombi-Köder angeboten.





Serviervorschlag: Cresta-Worm, halber Dendro und Dosenmais am 10er Fine Feeder​
Ach ja, einen Tiefschluck-Mini-Barsch gab es leider auch, meine Vorbehalte gegenüber der Angelei mit Wurm waren nicht gänzlich unbegründet.
Auch wenn ich dieses Problem früher sehr viel stärker hatte.


----------



## skyduck

So, dann starten wir mal den Test Discomaden im perfekt eingerichteten Wohnzimmer am Haus-See.


----------



## rhinefisher

Du hast die Maden also passend zum Sessel gekauft....


----------



## Tricast

Alles Ton in Ton, macht man so wenn man einen guten Geschmack hat. Jedenfalls sieht der Angelplatz wieder sehr aufgeräumt aus und nicht wie bei mir in der letzten Zeit wo alles auf dem Boden verstreut rumlag.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> So, dann starten wir mal den Test Discomaden im perfekt eingerichteten Wohnzimmer am Haus-See.


Die obere Greysdose links unten im Bild ist nicht korrekt ausgerichtet.


----------



## skyduck

So war das nicht geplant, zumindest abgehakt , die Sphere kann auch Esox…..






Da schwimmt der arme Zielfisch
Absolut erstaunlich dass das 16er Vorfach bis zum Schluss gehalten hat und der Haken ihn tatsächlich erwischt hat ( Methodfeeder auf Mais)


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

skyduck schrieb:


> So war das nicht geplant, zumindest abgehakt , die Sphere kann auch Esox…..
> 
> Da schwimmt der arme Zielfisch
> Absolut erstaunlich dass das 16er Vorfach bis zum Schluss gehalten hat und der Haken ihn tatsächlich erwischt hat ( Methodfeeder auf Mais)


zählt dieser esox jetzt als Friedfisch ?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> zählt dieser esox jetzt als Friedfisch ?



Nein. Als Friedfisch-Fan.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein. Als Friedfisch-Fan.


Somit lieber Esox willkommen im Ükel


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Danke skyduck . Tja, zumindest das kommende Jahr geht es noch weiter mit der Barbe, da sind noch einige Fragen  und "Rechnungen" offen.
> 
> Gestern war es definitiv die letzte Abendsession auf Barbe von mir und aus meiner Sicht lief es recht rund.
> 
> Die Dämmerung war vorbei und der Mond zeigte sich deutlich und zog langsam seine Bahn. Es schwamm gerade ein Nutria unter meiner Rutenspitze durch, als dieselbige recht zügig herumgezogen wurde und der Baitrunner einsetze - Anschlag, der Nutria hatte sich glaube ich überschlagen, es platschte ziemlich laut.
> Die Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo, diesmal mit der "Avon-Spitze" im Einsatz, bog sich beachtlich. Der Fisch zog diagonal richtig andere Uferseite. Ich erhöhte den Druck, denn dort standen Weiden, deren Äste bis unter Wasser reichten. Der Fisch ließ sich beeindrucken und langsam bekam ich ihn in Ufernähe und schließlich in den Kescher: Barbe, 2-stellig, 80 cm.
> 
> Gut 1 1/2 Stunden später der nächste Biss, aber der Anschlag ging ins Leere!?
> 
> Es dauerte aber nicht lange, da kam nach dem Auswerfen nach dem Fehlbiss der nächste Biss, und diesmal war der Fisch gehakt: Barbe, 2-stellig, 78 cm.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423311
> Anhang anzeigen 423312
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423313
> 
> 
> Besser konnte es für den letzten Tag des Barbenjahres nicht kommen: zwei gute Barben - da freue ich mich doch auf die neue Barbensaison im kommenden Jahr!
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Petri zu Der tollen Saisonabschlussbarbe -und ein tolles Photo, fast könnte man meinen Du lächelst.   Ich bin schon gespannt auf Deine winterlichen Döbelabenteuer- obwohl ich mir vorstellen könnte, das wir in den kommenden Wochen vielleicht nochmal einen B-Fisch von Dir sehen..



geomas schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri zu den Saisonende-Barben, lieber Dace ! Was für beeindruckende Fische.
> 
> Mir wurde kürzlich erzählt, daß die Warnow auch hier in Rostock _vor der Zeit der Gerbereien*_ auch ein sehr gutes Barbenrevier war.
> Hmmm, die Info kam aus dem Munde eines durchaus vertrauenswürdigen Bekannten. Bin dennoch etwas unsicher.
> Muß mal recherchieren.
> 
> Danke auch für die weiteren Hinweise zum Thema „Kunst+Naturköder”!
> 
> 
> *) ich vermute, daß die etwas moderneren Gerbereien im 19. Jh und danach gemeint sind, es gibt schon ne Weile keine Gerberei mehr hier, aber zum Beispiel den „Gerberbruch”.


Barben wurden um 1599 (Coler) in der 'Churmark Brandenburg' noch mit Netzen oder Hamen gefangen. Anfang 20stes Jahrhundert war ihr Vorkommen noch regelmäßig, aber nicht mehr häufig. Heute kommen Barben abgesehen von kleinen Einzelvorkommen hier regelmäßig nur in Oder (wohl jetzt nicht mehr) und Neiße vor.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Minimax , für den Ausflug in die Geschichte. Hältst Du ein (früheres) Vorkommen im brackigen Unterlauf eines Flusses wie der Warnow für denkbar? So wurde es mir berichtet.
Übrigens habe ich mit nur einem Hauch von schlechten Gewissen die von Dir genutzten Kunstmaden aus der Ferne identifiziert und selbst gekauft, incl. der kleineren „Bloodworm”-Ausführung (gleiches „Siegelrot”). Die Erstwasserung steht noch bevor.


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Sphere-Esox, lieber Dirk, seltsam, aber eben auch nicht komplett außergewöhnlich, so ein Fang. 
Hecht, Barsch, Zander hatte ich alle schon mit Mais am Haken (worauf auch immer die gebissen haben mögen).


----------



## geomas

Plötz auf „Ködermix” am Haar. Fertigvorfach von Preston mit Quickstop, 75cm lang, 16er oder 18er Eisen (habe beide im Einsatz und bin mir gerade nicht sicher). Hier hatte ich eine 5mm weiche Gummikugel, dann 2 Drittelstücken Dendro und ein Fitzelchen Maishaut am Haar angeboten. Kleiner Futterkorb mit LiquiBread incl einiger kleiner Pellets drin.

Das war die „weite Rute”. Die „nahe Rute” habe ich mit ner leichten Grundbleimontage gefischt, größerer Haken, direkte Anköderung.
Hier gab es auf pinken 11mm-Spaghetti-Worm mit Mais oder Dendro-Stücken aber nur kleinere Fische (Plötz und Flußbarsch).

Die Eisvögel und Zaunkönige kamen öfters vorbei, am Abendhimmel große Starenschwärme, ein schöner Abend, auch wenn große Fänge ausblieben (die besseren 4-5 Plötz hatten geschätzt so 23cm).


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> nur in Oder (wohl jetzt nicht mehr)



Danke dir Minimax . In der Tat werden es wohl nicht mehr viele sein, die jetzt darin schwimmen. Im "Meer der toten Fische" habe ich in den Fernsehbildern viele tote stattliche Barben gesehen - da hätte ich liebend gerne die eine oder andere am Haken gehabt.

Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> zählt dieser esox jetzt als Friedfisch ?


Fisch ist Fisch, im Ükel geht es um präferierte Angel Methoden und um die üblicherweise damit Gefangenen Fische, wenn dann da mal ein anderer Fisch am Haken hängt, ist das auch schön


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Fisch ist Fisch, im Ükel geht es um präferierte Angel Methoden und um die üblicherweise damit Gefangenen Fische, wenn dann da mal ein anderer Fisch am Haken hängt, ist das auch schön


Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, das Das früher auch dann und wann von einzelnen Gästen übertrieben wurde, trotz mehrfacher Hinweise.

 So ist das heute aber schon lange nicht mehr. Ein kurioser Schnabeldöbel, ein Rotpunkt- oder Schlangendöbel als Beifang ist total ok Und lustig.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Selbstverständlich denn Fisch ist Fisch   
Im übrigen noch ein Petri in die Runde für all die wunderschönen Fische die wieder gefangen wurden.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Minimax schrieb:


> Die obere Greysdose links unten im Bild ist nicht korrekt ausgerichtet.


Stimmt, was für eine Schlamperei. 

Allen ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Danke, Minimax , für den Ausflug in die Geschichte. Hältst Du ein (früheres) Vorkommen im brackigen Unterlauf eines Flusses wie der Warnow für denkbar? So wurde es mir berichtet.
> Übrigens habe ich mit nur einem Hauch von schlechten Gewissen die von Dir genutzten Kunstmaden aus der Ferne identifiziert und selbst gekauft, incl. der kleineren „Bloodworm”-Ausführung (gleiches „Siegelrot”). Die Erstwasserung steht noch bevor.


Ich weiss zu wenig über Barben und auch über die Warnow in alter Zeit- ich hatte nur aus dem Fischartenatlas Brandenburg zitiert (Sehr empfehlenswert, wenn auch veraltet).

Aber warum eigentlich nicht? In alter Zeit wird die Warnow ja auch eine 'Barbenzone' mit entsprechenden Laichmöglichkeiten ausgewiesen haben- die Torpedos könnten sich ja in den unteren nährstoffreichen (Gerber! Hafen!) Abschnitten getummelt haben und dann zum laichen in den sauerstoffreichen kiesigen Abschnitt hochgezogen sein. Das sind ja in Wahrheit echte Laichwanderer.
Und als Cypriniden sind sie ja adult recht tolerant. In Brandenburg (und anderswo) wurde ihnen ja nicht durch die zunehmende Eutrophierung Der Garaus gemacht, sondern durch die Querverbauungen, die Strömungsreduzierung und das verschlammen der Laichgebiete.

Edit: Mir fällt ein, mal einen tollen Bericht über Barbenangeln in der Themse mit Massenfängen in der Mitte des 19ten Jhs. gelesen zu haben: Dir Themse ist ja über weite Teile ein brackiger Fluss, und bereits Mitte des 19ten Jh. Ne ziemliche Kloake (buchstäblich). Wenn die Barben es dort ausgehalten haben, dann war der Unterlauf der Warnow nen Klacks für die schönen Fische?


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hast die Maden also passend zum Sessel gekauft....



ja klar Optik ist wichtig...



Tricast schrieb:


> Alles Ton in Ton, macht man so wenn man einen guten Geschmack hat. Jedenfalls sieht der Angelplatz wieder sehr aufgeräumt aus und nicht wie bei mir in der letzten Zeit wo alles auf dem Boden verstreut rumlag.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ich liebe das wenn alles schön übersichtlich und in Griffweite ist, hilft mir einfach mehr zu entspannen. Allerdings muß der ganze Kram auch zum Wasser und ist nicht ganz leicht. Hier ist es easy, alles vor der Haustür auf die Karre und ein paar hundert Meter laufen. Für Platzwechsel taugt das natürlich gar nix...



Minimax schrieb:


> Die obere Greysdose links unten im Bild ist nicht korrekt ausgerichtet.



Das habe ich speziell so arangiert um zu gucken ob jemand einen noch größeren Ordnungstick hat und es auffällt     . Ja ja lieber Minimax du tust immer so, von wegen Tasche alles Chaos drin und trotzdem schlummert tief in dir ein Ordnungsfetischist 


geomas schrieb:


> Petri zum Sphere-Esox, lieber Dirk, seltsam, aber eben auch nicht komplett außergewöhnlich, so ein Fang.
> Hecht, Barsch, Zander hatte ich alle schon mit Mais am Haken (worauf auch immer die gebissen haben mögen).



Aussergewöhnlich war hier der Hergang. Es gab vorweg leichtes Gezuppel an der Methodfeeder und ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass da wieder ein kleines Rotauge oder eine Minigüster hing.

Dann ging die Spitze komplett krum und direkt in die weiche Bremse. In den ersten paar Minuten dachte ich ein großer Karpfen. Aber der Fisch kam gar nicht hoch. Irgendwann hatte ich ihn etwas näher ran und meine liebe Not ihn von den Baumstamm im Wasser fernzuhalten. Erst kamen ein paar kleine Bläschen hoch und dann auf einmal das zerdetschte Rotauge. Da war es recht klar.

Überraschend war halt, das Meister Esox das Rotauge attackiert haben muss, dass verzweifelt versucht hat das Methodblei zu bewegen, sich aber trotzdem nach dem ausspucken am 16er Haken am 0,16 Vorfach  noch gehakt hat. im Kescher hat er dann  die Schnur gekappt, der Haken saß direkt hinter der Zahnreihe. Korrekt nachgemessen hat der Bursche knapp 80 cm. Für mich immer noch unfassbar wie das den ganzen Drill gehalten hat.

Hechtattacken auf meinen Fang hatte ich im Haus-See schon öfter, selbst ein über das Wasser schlitternden Korb hat sich Meister Esox schon geschnappt. Nur das war immer ein, zwei Sekunden, dann war die Schnur durch oder der lädierte Fisch kam nach kurzer Zeit hoch und es war vorbei.


So nun zum Madentest:

Also der Anfang gestaltete sich sehr zäh, Es gab nur sehr spitze kurze Bisse und die Maden waren lang gezogen, so dass ich zeitweise tatsächlich drei Ruten in unterschiedlicher Distanz eingesetzt habe.






Erst nachdem der Platzhirsch endlich aus dem Wasser war, ging es Schlag auf Schlag, da war es aber auch schon fast 15 Uhr.

Auf rot:






Auf blau






rot










Blau







Ich habe bei jeden Wurf wieder gewechselt zwischen rot und blau. Insgesamt gab es um die 15 Rotaugen und eine Rotfeder. Einen Vorteil von rot oder blau konnte ich jetzt nicht feststellen. Wenn ich jetzt ein schlauer gewesen wäre, hätte ich auch mal weiße Maden als B-Probe gekauft... Das werde ich das nächste Mal gegenchecken. Auf jeden Fall sind die bunten Maden sehr fängig ob fängiger als normale wird sich zeigen. Auffällig ist, dass sie eine extrem dicke Haut haben, irgendwie ein wenig ledriger als ihre normalen Geschwister.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich jedem empfehlen die Krabbelchen mal selber zu testen.

Ein bisschen nervig war, dass alle 20 Minuten ein Polizeiboot hinb und her patrolulierte. Wahrscheinlich wegen G7 Gipfel, was die aber im Aasee befürchtet haben? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## geomas

Danke für Deine Einschätzung, lieber Minimax .

Mit manchen Fischarten bin ich eben nicht „sozialisiert”, diese Species geistern als ne Art mythische Fabelwesen wie Huchen oder Barbe in meinem Kopf herum. Mal sehen, welche Auswirkungen die vielfältigen Änderungen der Lebensbedingungen auf die Tierwelt noch haben wird.


Danke für den schön bebilderten Farbmaden-Feldversuch, lieber Dirk, und natürlich Petri zum Friedfisch-Fan und den echten Friedfischen...


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> ja klar Optik ist wichtig...
> 
> 
> 
> Ich libe das wenn alles schön übersichtlich und in Griffweite ist, hilft mir einfach mehr zu entspannen. Allerdings muß der ganze Kram auch zum Wasser und ist nicht ganz leicht. Hier ist es easy, alles vor der Haustür auf die Karre und ein paar hundert Meter laufen. Für Platzwechsel taugt das natürlich gar nix...
> 
> 
> 
> Das habe ich speziell so arangiert um zu gucken ob jemand einen noch größeren Ordnungstick hat und es auffällt     . Ja ja lieber Minimax du tust immer so, von wegen Tasche alles Chaos drin und trotzdem schlummert tief in dir ein Ordnungsfetischist
> 
> 
> Aussergewöhnlich war hier der Hergang. Es gab vorweg leichtes Gezuppel an der Methodfeeder und ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass da wieder ein kleines Rotauge oder eine Minigüster hing.
> 
> Dann ging die Spitze komplett krum und direkt in die weiche Bremse. In den ersten paar Minuten dachte ich ein großer Karpfen. Aber der Fisch kam gar nicht hoch. Irgendwann hatte ich ihn etwas näher ran und meine liebe Not ihn von den Baumstamm im Wasser fernzuhalten. Erst kamen ein paar kleine Bläschen hoch und dann auf einmal das zerdetschte Rotauge. Da war es recht klar.
> 
> Überraschend war halt, das Meister Esox das Rotauge attackiert haben muss, dass verzweifelt versucht hat das Methodblei zu bewegen, sich aber trotzdem nach dem ausspucken am 16er Haken am 0,16 Vorfach  noch gehakt hat. im Kescher hat er dann  die Schnur gekappt, der Haken saß direkt hinter der Zahnreihe. Korrekt nachgemessen hat der Bursche knapp 80 cm. Für mich immer noch unfassbar wie das den ganzen Drill gehalten hat.
> 
> Hechtattacken auf meinen Fang hatte ich im Haus-See schon öfter, selbst ein über das Wasser schlitternden Korb hat sich Meister Esox schon geschnappt. Nur das war immer ein, zwei Sekunden, dann war die Schnur durch oder der lädierte Fisch kam nach kurzer Zeit hoch und es war vorbei.
> 
> 
> So nun zum Madentest:
> 
> Also der Anfang gestaltete sich sehr zäh, Es gab nur sehr spitze kurze Bisse und die Maden waren lang gezogen, so dass ich zeitweise tatsächlich drei Ruten in unterschiedlicher Distanz eingesetzt habe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423424
> 
> 
> Erst nachdem der Platzhirsch endlich aus dem Wasser war, ging es Schlag auf Schlag, da war es aber auch schon fast 15 Uhr.
> 
> Auf rot:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423418
> 
> 
> Auf blau
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423419
> 
> 
> rot
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423420
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423421
> 
> 
> Blau
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423422
> 
> 
> Ich habe bei jeden Wurf wieder gewechselt zwischen rot und blau. Insgesamt gab es um die 15 Rotaugen und eine Rotfeder. Einen Vorteil von rot oder blau konnte ich jetzt nicht feststellen. Wenn ich jetzt ein schlauer gewesen wäre, hätte ich auch mal weiße Maden als B-Probe gekauft... Das werde ich das nächste Mal gegenchecken. Auf jeden Fall sind die bunten Maden sehr fängig ob fängiger als normale wird sich zeigen. Auffällig ist, dass sie eine extrem dicke Haut haben, irgendwie ein wenig ledriger als ihre normalen Geschwister.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall kann ich jedem empfehlen die Krabbelchen mal selber zu testen.
> 
> Ein bisschen nervig war, dass alle 20 Minuten ein Polizeiboot hinb und her patrolulierte. Wahrscheinlich wegen G7 Gipfel, was die aber im Aasee befürchtet haben? Keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423423


Sehr cooler Bericht, und alles Petri zu den tollen Rotaugen und zum Intrusiven Schnabeldöbel. Ja, bunte Maden, bunte Maden. Im Augenblick- darauf deuten ja die Berichte der letzten Tage hin- die echte Steigerung ja in der Kontraststarken Kombination mit Normalomaden wirksam wird. Vielen Dank für die Versuchsreihe!
Der Hinweis auf die 'ledrige' (gut ausgedrückt) festere Haut ist interessant, und ich schätze dies (als fauler Neubeködrer und langsamer Anhauer) als praktische Eigenschaft.
Ich bilde mir ein, das die Lagerung in Räuchermehl, was gröber und Kantiger ist als feines Sägemehl auch eine gewisse 'Lederigkeit' bewirkt, nach ner gewissen Zeit zumindest.

Ich hätte grosse Lust, mal ein halbes Literchen Rote Maden zu testen, allein, woher nehmen und nicht stehlen? 

Hg
Mini


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Das habe ich speziell so arangiert um zu gucken ob jemand einen noch größeren Ordnungstick hat und es auffällt    . Ja ja lieber @Minimax du tust immer so, von wegen Tasche alles Chaos drin und trotzdem schlummert tief in dir ein Ordnungsfetischis


Touchè. Ich hätte noch manches andere zu bemängeln gehabt, aber ich hatte keine Zeit, weil ich mehrere durcheinandergeworfene Päckchen 18er und 20er Haken sortieren musste.


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Hinweis auf die 'ledrige' (gut ausgedrückt) festere Haut ist interessant, und ich schätze dies (als fauler Neubeködrer und langsamer Anhauer) als praktische Eigenschaft.
> Ich bilde mir ein, das die Lagerung in Räuchermehl, was gröber und Kantiger ist als feines Sägemehl auch eine gewisse 'Lederigkeit' bewirkt, nach ner gewissen Zeit zumindest.
> 
> 
> Hg
> Mini


intressanter Ansatz mit dem Räuchermehl, ich dachte es läge an der Färbung. Allerdings werden die bunten Tierchen von Haus in einer Art Holzspäne geliefert die sehr grob ist und in der teilweise richtig dicke Brocken drin waren, vielleicht liegt es dann tatsächlich eher daran....


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> intressanter Ansatz mit dem Räuchermehl, ich dachte es läge an der Färbung. Allerdings werden die bunten Tierchen von Haus in einer Art Holzspäne geliefert die sehr grob ist und in der teilweise richtig dicke Brocken drin waren, vielleicht liegt es dann tatsächlich eher daran....


Ich kann mich irren- es ist eine zufällige Beobachtung, die nicht stimmen muss, ohne Planung, Gedanken und Vorsatz. Ich hab nur irgendwann angefangen Räuchermehl als Substrat zu verwenden, weil ich es aufwandslos für zwofuffzich gleich beim Angelladen mitnehmen konnte. Und irgendwann hatte ich den Eindruck, das die Räucherspänemaden nach einiger Zeit tougher wirkten als die Sägemehlmaden- wie gesagt, ich kanns nicht belegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich musste mich mal wieder dem Tackleaffen ergeben und habe mir eine recht weiche Mefo-Rute aus Mitte der 90iger Jahre geschnappt. Die Suchfunktion hier im Board brachte mir die Info, dass diese mal in einem Blinker Meerforellenheft vorgestellt wurde. Danke an Nordlichtangler! Für mich ein absoluter Genuss die Rute. Sowohl optisch als auch beim Trockenwedeln. Auf Döbel macht die sicherlich auch reichlich Spass.


Genau die habe ich auch, und auch noch wiedergefunden da! 
Als wirkliche Weitwurf- und Jagd-Spin ist die mir schon lange nicht recht tauglich, aber in anderen Angeldisziplinen dafür umso besser.

(Wir haben wohl einen recht ähnlichen Rutengeschmack  )

Die ist Kandidat für einen "richtigen" Griff, der Vorgriff ist mir zu labil. Der Untergriffkork sieht grob aus, ist aber wunderfein 100% echt Kork.
War wohl die erste Rute, wo ich dieses schraubbare Wackeldings als so richtig mies empfunden habe, geht viel Gefühl in der Vorhand verloren.
Aber auch heute bieten das immer noch viele Anbieter und auch im Jahre 2022 und auch in höchsten Preisklassen und auch vom großen Shimano.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tricast schrieb:


> Alles Ton in Ton, macht man so wenn man einen guten Geschmack hat. Jedenfalls sieht der Angelplatz wieder sehr aufgeräumt aus und nicht wie bei mir in der letzten Zeit wo *alles auf dem Boden verstreut rumlag. *


Das darf man nur und mit bestem Grunde, wenn man viele Fische fängt und vor lauter Fangstress und Hektik keine Zeit zum aufräumen und genau sortieren hat


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> und auch vom großen Shimano.


Der große, und vormals großartige S.Himano, neigt in den letzten Jahren wohl etwas zur Selbstverzwergung...


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der große, und vormals großartige S.Himano, neigt in den letzten Jahren wohl etwas zur Selbstverzwergung...


GottseiDank ist er aber nicht der Einzige im Tacklewahnsinn.


----------



## seatrout61

Die Fischartenvielfalt ist in DEU scheinbar regional stark unterschiedlich ausgeprägt.

Im nördlichen SH habe ich noch keine Barben, Rapfen, Döbel usw. gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen...obwohl zb. Barben ganzjährig Schonzeit und Rapfen 50cm Mindestmaß haben...was ja nur einen Sinn ergibt, wenn es einen entsprechend schützenswerten Bestand gibt.

Welse gab es in SH früher nur in der Wakenitz zwischen Lübeck und Ratzeburg(er See)...mittlerweile SOLL es im Treene-Eider-Sorge-Flußsystem einen Bestand geben.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel ,

erstmal noch an Petri Dace für die schöne doublette als gelungen Abschluss der Barbenhatz. Auf die nun folgenden Döbelkaliber bin ich sehr gespannt. Petri geomas für die schöne Plötzen. Das mit dem rosa Perlchen sieht echt spacey aus, ja die Gummiköder schlummern bei mir auch noch, die Zeit, die Zeit.

Bei meinen Ansitz gestern habe ich echt mal wieder gemerkt wie schön entspannend der Einsatz einer Footplate und guter Anbauteile beim Feedern ist. Mitlerweile habe ich mich in Münster ja gut organisiert und werde mir vermutlich doch wieder eine Sitzkiepe zulegen. Der Preston Feederchair ist zwar superbequem im Gegensatz zur Kiepe und auch mindestens genauso stabil aber für meine Gegebenheiten einfach etwas zu sperrig. Wenn ich den durch unseren schmalen Flur hieve, eck ich überall an und auch das lagern braucht viel Platz. Natürlich könnte man ihn problemlos auseinander nehmen aber da bin ich einfach zu faul für. Insofern war das gestern wohl sein Abschluss - Einsatz. Solllte jemand Interesse haben dann gerne eine PN.

Tja und jetzt geht es los. Welche Kiepe? Ich liebäugle gerade mit XR36Pro von Matrix. Gerade die schnelle und einfache Arretierung des Fußpodestes gefällt mir da sehr gut und durch den Metallrahmen und 36er Beine megastabil und für mein Zubehör passend. Trotzdem noch recht kompakt. Da sie ja letzlich nur für das Feedern für den Haus-See eingerichtet werden soll, reicht mir der Platz auch alle male.

Vielleicht hat von euch noch einer einen guten Vorschlag. 36er Beine sind gesetzt und sie muss halt echt stabil sein für mein kleines Popöchen. Zusätzlich sollte alles schnell einstellbar sein, damit man nicht immer erstmal ewig auf den Boden rumkriechen muss...


----------



## Minimax

_





Ich hab Schwäne auffe Futterstelle...
Schwäne auffe Futterstelle...
yeah, yeah, yeah..
Das ist der Schwäne auffe Futterstelle-Blues..._


----------



## Minimax

Nach den vielen Wochen in der Einsamkeit des Langstreckenflüsschens bin ich heut mal wieder an einem intensiv beangelten Gewässer. Wie man leider sieht...


----------



## Dace

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Welse gab es in SH früher nur in der Wakenitz zwischen Lübeck und Ratzeburg(er See)...mittlerweile SOLL es im Treene-Eider-Sorge-Flußsystem einen Bestand geben.



In der Schwentine soll es auch einen guten Wallerbestand geben. Da gab es mal hier AB einen Videobeitrag. Die waren nicht gerade klein die da gefangen wurden. Ungewöhnlich war auch die Art und Weise wie der Angler die gefangen hat. Ich habe zwar das Bild des Videos gefunden, aber der Link führt leider ganz woanders hin.

Tight lines


----------



## Minimax2

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Die Fischartenvielfalt ist in DEU scheinbar regional stark unterschiedlich ausgeprägt.
> 
> Im nördlichen SH habe ich noch keine Barben, Rapfen, Döbel usw. gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen...obwohl zb. Barben ganzjährig Schonzeit und Rapfen 50cm Mindestmaß haben...was ja nur einen Sinn ergibt, wenn es einen entsprechend schützenswerten Bestand gibt.
> 
> Welse gab es in SH früher nur in der Wakenitz zwischen Lübeck und Ratzeburg(er See)...mittlerweile SOLL es im Treene-Eider-Sorge-Flußsystem einen Bestand geben.


hallo,

in meiner "Reisezeit" zwischen 2004 und 2006 haben wir in der Treene, Höhe "Natobrücke" regelmäßig Welse gefangen. Keine Riesen, aber durchaus erwähnenswert.

Bis später


----------



## Hecht100+

Dace schrieb:


> In der Schwentine soll es auch einen guten Wallerbestand geben.


Es muß so um 2014/2025 gewesen sein, als die Fischer von Reese den ersten Wels im Großen Plöner See hatten. Damals schrieb man was von einen Bruch, dadurch sollten sie in die Schwentine gekommen sein.


----------



## Minimax2

genau, und 2026 sind dann die Karpfen im Gr. Plöner verhungert...


----------



## geomas

OT: knapp oberhalb „meines Reviers” gehen den Mitarbeitern der Landesforschungsanstalt neuerdings _sehr oft junge Welse_ (also keine ganz jungen) ins Netz. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt. In der von mir beangelten Unterwarnow habe ich nichts von Welsfängen gehört, wenige Flußkilometer flußaufwärts gibts „amtliche Units”.


Ein knappes Angelzeitfenster nach der Arbeit habe ich heute nicht geöffnet, mir war nach Arbeit draußen etwas fröstelig. Immerhin ist ne Ladung supergünstiger Distanz-Futterkörbe eingetroffen und Haken, die ich mal probieren möchte (Guru Kaizen, von der Form dem 2210 ähnlich, aber widerhakenlos und PTFE-beschichtet).


----------



## geomas

Minimax - Petri zum Döbel, schade um die Maulverletzung. 
Fische mit ähnlichen, teils lange verwachsenen Verletzungen gehen mir auch immer wieder ans Band.
Schwer verständlich, warum Haken nicht mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt gelöst werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Schwer verständlich, warum Haken nicht mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt gelöst werden.



Vielleicht sind die Fische auch im Drill abgerissen am zu grobem Gerät oder beim Ausheben?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Guden Morsche Liebe Ükels. 
Petri allen Fängern und denen die Berichten es ist mir immer wieder ein Fest hier mit zu lesen. 
Das mit dem Döbel ist wirklich unschön ich glaube wenn ich ihn offensichtlich so verletzt hätte hätte ich ihn entnommen und der Küche zugeführt. Wie seht ihr das? 

Ach ja für alle Tulip Angler nächste Woche gibt's bei Netto 4 Dosen für 7 Euro. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das günstig ist aber als ich es gelesen habe musste ich gleich an euch denken. 

Gruß Max


----------



## Minimax

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ach ja für alle Tulip Angler nächste Woche gibt's bei Netto 4 Dosen für 7 Euro.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das günstig ist aber als ich es gelesen habe musste ich gleich an euch denken.











Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Döbel ist wirklich unschön ich glaube wenn ich ihn offensichtlich so verletzt hätte hätte ich ihn entnommen


Döbel haben ein äußerst zähes, grosses Maul. Selbst Drillinge lassen sich einfach entfernen. Verletzungen wie die gezeigte -Das Dislozieren und Abreissen des halben Oberkiefers- 'passieren' nicht, sondern werden durch rohes Herausreissen eines oder mehrerer grosser Hakenfluken gemacht. Mit anderen Worten: Wer eine solche Verletzung verursacht hat, schert sich ohnehin einen Dreck um die Kreatur. Vermutlich war er sauer das es kein leckerer Raubfisch war.

Oh, und in dem Zusammenhang eine interessante Information: Ich hab gestern nach langer Zeit auch den Opi-mit-dem-kranken-Hund am Hausflüsschen getroffen. Er hat mir freudestrahlend berichtet, daß in den letzten Monaten dort mindestens 2 Pferdegründlinge -wer hätte das gedacht?- gefangen und entnommen wurden.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Fische auch im Drill abgerissen am zu grobem Gerät oder beim Ausheben?


Wäre ebenso irre wie wenig nachvollziehbar! Wie arg muss man dafür "drillen", oder wie kommt man auf die Idee nicht zum Kescher zu greifen. Selbst bei der Carp Rod. Es sei denn er hat diese Verletzung seit Kindestagen. Vielleicht nen Hänger gehabt und trotz Fisch gezogen, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Oder einfach keine Mühe beim Abhaken zwecks fehlender Wertschätzung gegenüber dem Leben gehabt. Selbst schon erlebt auf Spinnigtour. Anglerpaar getroffen, kurz geplauscht, sie hatten dabei einen Biss u auf Karpfen gehofft, Döbel raus und "in die Ecke" gefeuert während ich freudig zum tollen Fang gratulieren wollte. Leicht verstört wie erbost war da das Gespräch für mich beendet und ich zog weiter. War prägend! Gleiches bei einem Opa mit Enkel. Enkel hat ne Grundel beim Stippen, freue mich für den Burschen, der Großvater reißt(!) die Grundel ab und feuert dies Geschöpf abwertend irgendwohin auf den Boden. Auch da zog ich von dannen und sinnte noch lange über die großväterliche Beispielhaftigkeit nach und was der Kleine wohl im Laufe seines Lebens daraus mitnehmen würde.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie arg muss man dafür "drillen",



Ich sehe oft Leute die die Fische mit geschlossener Rollenbremse so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser bekommen wollen. Meist an Grundruten mit 30er oder 35er Schnur. Selbst Kilofische versucht man damit auszuheben. Dabei schlitzen schon oft Fische aus.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich sehe oft Leute die die Fische mit geschlossener Rollenbremse so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser bekommen wollen. Meist an Grundruten mit 30er oder 35er Schnur. Selbst Kilofische versucht man damit auszuheben. Dabei schlitzen oft Fische aus.


Hoffe sie wissen es nicht anders und nehmen gut gemeinte Ratschläge wohlwollend auf!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meist sind das ältere Herren, die mit ihren "one man - two rods" (möglichst billigsten)Knüppeln alles beangeln von Aal bis Zander und auch alles mitnehmen was sonst noch zwischendurch beißt. Das Gerät ist im Grunde 'Nahrungsbeschaffungswerkzeug' und kein Sportgerät(was wir hier sonst so besprechen).
Sie beherrschen anscheinend keine weiteren Angeltechniken und sind durchweg Pottis.
Wenn man fragt: "Warum nimmste denn keinen Kescher?", bekommt man als Antwort:" Die Rute hält das aus."


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meist sind das ältere Herren, die mit ihren "one man - two rods" (möglichst billigsten)Knüppeln alles beangeln von Aal bis Zander und auch alles mitnehmen was sonst noch zwischendurch beißt. Das Gerät ist im Grunde 'Nahrungsbeschaffungswerkzeug' und kein Sportgerät(was wir hier somst so besprechen).
> Sie beherrschen anscheinend keine weiteren Angeltechniken und sind durchweg Pottis.
> Wenn man fragt: "Warum nimmste denn keinen Kescher?", bekommt man als Antwort:" Die Rute hält das aus."


Ja, die gibts, gut beschrieben. Haben gerne auch offenbar automatisch angetriebene Hechtproppen. Da machste nix. Die ändert man auch nicht mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher

Na ja, es kommt vor, das trotz größter Vorsicht mal ein Fisch ausschlitzt - mit eben diesen Folgen.
Heute früh habe ich noch über meine persöhnlichen "Wohlfühlgrenzen" bei Vorfächern nachgedacht.
Mir will der verlorene Döbel an Thomas Flüßchen nicht aus dem Kopf. Das war ne 20er... .
Hier am Strom verwende ich eigentlich nichtsmehr unter 14er, lieber 16er, und mit 18er fühle ich mich ganz gut aufgestellt.
Mit 20er würde ich eigentlich recht große Fische beangeln - das ist für mich bei D-Fischen die absolute Obergrenze.
Trotzdem war ein mittelgroßer Döbel nach 2 Sekunden fertig mit mir... .
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Steine im Bach nicht gesehen hätte - beim Angeln davor, am Steg, hatte ich ein 16er Vorfach.
Soetwas geschieht leider, aber ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass alle hier Versammelten ihr Bestes geben um derartige Vorkommnisse zu verhindern.
Angeln ist halt ansich nicht wirklich fischfreundlich.. .


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meist sind das ältere Herren, die mit ihren "one man - two rods" (möglichst billigsten)Knüppeln alles beangeln von Aal bis Zander und auch alles mitnehmen was sonst noch zwischendurch beißt. Das Gerät ist im Grunde 'Nahrungsbeschaffungswerkzeug' und kein Sportgerät(was wir hier somst so besprechen).
> Sie beherrschen anscheinend keine weiteren Angeltechniken und sind durchweg Pottis.
> Wenn man fragt: "Warum nimmste denn keinen Kescher?", bekommt man als Antwort:" Die Rute hält das aus."


Alter - absolut perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Also ich muss zugeben das mir das bei meinem ersten größeren Fisch auch passiert ist. War ein 50er Döbel (ist übrigens der auf meinem Profilbild) Angelschein hatte ich grad zwei Monate. 
Ich hatte an meinem Karpfenknüppel nen selbstgemachten Boili dran und sie lag schon ne Weile in nem Flachen Becken am Fluss. 
Auf einmal rennt die Rute ab ich also voller Adrenalin und Aufregung hin setz den Anschlag und Kurbel den Fisch mit allem was ich hab ran. 
Als ich den Kescher drunter hatte löste sich der Fisch von selbst. 
Der Döbel den ich an Land gebracht hatte hat keine Verletzungen davon getragen (zum Glück) aber der Haken war aufgebogen und der Karabiner am Vorfach auch. 
Soweit alles gut gegangen aber das hat mir zu denken gegeben und ich drille mittlerweile selbst größere Plötzen etwas aus um den Fisch nicht zu verletzen und natürlich auch um ihn nicht zu verlieren. 

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt äußerst traurig das es immer wieder Menschen gibt denen solche Erlebnisse einfach am Arxxh vorbei gehen und sie auf das Lebewesen Scheixxxen das am anderen Ende der Angel hängt.


----------



## rustaweli

Liebe Stammtischbrüder,
auch von mir einmal wieder ein Beitrag samt Erfolg. Möge er der sonntäglichen Entspannung, Zerstreuung oder gar Motivation dienen!
Wie im Chubman schon angekündigt, hieß es für mich heute der Döbel Pirsch beim Ansitz zu fröhnen. Erst war ich etwas verunsichert dank der letzten Regentage. Mein Wonder Swim neigt da sehr schnell zum reisserischen Zorn.
Aber ich zog es durch und mein wilder Geselle war heute trotz allem freundlich gestimmt. Vielleicht freute er sich über den Regen. Wer weiß, hatte ihn längere Zeit nicht besucht. Wir sehen uns eigentlich immer nur vom herbstlichen Schlechtwetter an bis hin zum milde gestimmten Frühjahr.
Fast hätte ich mich heute Morgen auf 5 Uhr wieder hingelegt oder für eine Spinntour entschieden. Draussen sah es arg kalt und schlimm nebelig aus. Entschieden und Augen zu und durch. Kaffee gebrüht, genossen, im AB geblättert und los. Erst einmal hieß es für mich die Scheiben frei zu kratzen. Feucht und 1,5 Grad, klasse!
Naja, was soll ich sagen, bin froh ob meiner Entscheidung!
Auch an meiner Stelle wirkte alles sehr nebelig und grau.




Welch Aussichten, nicht gerade aufmunternd.




Aber anscheinend bewahrheitet es sich mal wieder - es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Entgegen dem Lehrbuch warf ich erst aus, schaute wo mein Köder zur Ruhe kam und fütterte dann erst mit Schleuder und Strömungseinschätzung an. Ich war noch nicht fertig und schon surrte die Bremse, nicht mal 5 Minuten waren vergangen und ein schöner 53er Dickkopf stattete mir seinen Besuch ab.




Wahrscheinlich gerade aus dem Club gekommen mitsamt typischen After Hours Appetit, dachte ich mir freudig.
Aber nix da. Ausgeworfen, Tabak angezündet und schon vorm letzten Zug der nächste Biss.




Hier kommt der Bursche, satte 57!




Ich fischte wie meist nur mit einer Rute und heute zeigte sich warum dies wohl die bessere Wahl ist. Wieder kam ich kaum zum Tabakzug und ein erneuter 53er sagte "Hallo". Sehr freundliches Völkchen, wahrhaftig!




Trotz Aufregung im Gesellen innerhalb kürzester Zeit 3 Bisse am selbigen Swim, ohne nachzufüttern. Was war ich happy und in Gedanken schon bei meinem Text für Euch, meine lieben Ükelfreunde!
Also gut, weiter ging es. Hingesetzt, Zigarette an..., nee oder, wenigsten rauchen lasset mich, dachte ich mir ernsthaft dabei. Aber schon beim Drill war sofort etwas anders. Der Neffe von Moby? Nein, Kopfstösse und Zorn - Barbus Barbus!




Nicht ganz so stattlich wie von Dace sowie Ti-It, aber für mich trotzdem stolze 64!
Meine Lieben - ich flunkere wahrhaftig nicht - noch vor dem Ende des wiederholten  Tabakgenusses erneut ein Biss. Wieder eine feine Barteldame mit stattlichen 63!




5 friedliche Wasserbewohner besuchten mich innerhalb weniger denn 1,5h, unfassbar!
Und weiter. Gleicher Köder, selbe Taktik.
Dieses Mal dauerte es etwas bis dieser Nachzügler ebenfalls auf ein "Good Morning" wert legte. Echter Gentleman halt! Auch hier stattliche 54, aber seht seinen Nacken. Mit Sicherheit als Hobby Rudern, Schwimmen oder Leichtathletik!








Ganze 6 Besucher innerhalb 2 Stunden. Ich war wohl zu lange nicht mehr dort und wir alle konnten uns der überschwenglichen Freude des Wiedersehens nicht zurückhalten.
Kurz nach 9 war der Spuk dann aber auch vorbei und es passierte überhaupt nix mehr. Trotzdem - welch ein Tag, wenn auch halb erfroren Mittags daheim. Trotz Funktionsshirt, Shirt, Pulli u Jacke sowie langer Unterhose. 
Auch war ich heute froh einen Anzeiger genutzt zu haben, da zwei Fallbisse dabei waren.




Hach... so schön!

Kleiner Beitrag noch von mir zu Euren historischen Barbenausflügen auf Gewässer bezogen.  Hat zwar wenig damit zu tun, aber Wissen schadet ja nie!
Wie nicht Wenige von Euch wissen, bin ich familär mit Georgien verbandelt und habe dieses Stücklein Erde samt Bewohner und kultureller Eigenheiten auch sehr lieb gewonnen.
Auch da gibt es einige(wenn auch sehr wenige) Barbenregionen. Vor allem eine kleine Region, durch welchem ein Fluss namens Supsa fließt. Dort hat das Barbenfischen seit Menschheitsgedenken Tradition. Für jung wie reif. Im Spätherbst, wenn schon die Blätter fallen bis gefallen sind, gehen dort die Barben schlafen. Sie verkriechen sich in Spalten großer Steine oder wühlen sich in Schlamm ein. Jeder Dorfjunge wie jedes Dorfmädchen kennt dort die Gewohnheiten von Barben wie Karpfen. Während des Winterschlafes geht man an die Schlafstellen zum Fluss, macht Lagerfeuer und irgendwer geht dann ins Wasser die Barben suchen. Man fängt diese mit Händen, zieht an ihren Barteln und kratzt dabei ihren Bauch. So bleiben sie ruhig. Raus aus ihrem Schlaf wie auch Element hagelt es natürlich sofort Schläge. Auch fragt man den Fänger beim Finden sofort ob wirklich Barbe oder Karpfen, da man wert auf Barben legt. Dann wird abgewechselt und der durchfrorene Fänger wärm sich am Feuer. Die Fische werden gerecht geteilt. Die nächste Pirsch auf Barbus Barbus findet im Frühjahr statt, wenn Supsa wild wird und das Hochwasser alles mitnehmen möchte. Nicht ganz ungefährlich, aber die Bewohner lieben den Fluss, die Flussgeister, gönnen dem Fluss diese Wildheit und planen sie ein. Da geht es dann mit Netzen auf die geschätzten Barben. Nur wird in dem Falle nur in kleineren Gruppen geteilt. Ein Jäger hat den anderen Jäger zu respektieren und Netze müssen immer in Schussweite des nächsten Netzes aufgestellt werden. Bei Unfällen(Treibgut wie ganze Baumstämme etc) ist die Gemeinschaft natürlich sofort und hilfsbereit vereint. Aber ansonsten halte man ja den Abstand ein, wenn man Frau, Mutter, Tochter nicht unglücklich oder den Nächsten mit Sünde aufladen will.
Bevor jetzt jemand Fragen stellt - nein, bei uns landet keine Barbe auf dem Tische!

Sorry für die kleine Anekdote!
Jetzt aber ein heißes Bad, dabei einen Gerstensaft sowie der Lektüre von Aue's "Gregorius"( günstig gebraucht erstanden und freudig nochmals zu Gemüte geführt) und später einen heißen, herzhaften Bohneneintopf.

Es grüßt Euch herzlich Euer tiefenenspannter Rusty!


----------



## daci7

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Also ich muss zugeben das mir das bei meinem ersten größeren Fisch auch passiert ist. War ein 50er Döbel (ist übrigens der auf meinem Profilbild) Angelschein hatte ich grad zwei Monate.
> Ich hatte an meinem Karpfenknüppel nen selbstgemachten Boili dran und sie lag schon ne Weile in nem Flachen Becken am Fluss.
> Auf einmal rennt die Rute ab ich also voller Adrenalin und Aufregung hin setz den Anschlag und Kurbel den Fisch mit allem was ich hab ran.
> Als ich den Kescher drunter hatte löste sich der Fisch von selbst.
> Der Döbel den ich an Land gebracht hatte hat keine Verletzungen davon getragen (zum Glück) aber der Haken war aufgebogen und der Karabiner am Vorfach auch.
> Soweit alles gut gegangen aber das hat mir zu denken gegeben und ich drille mittlerweile selbst größere Plötzen etwas aus um den Fisch nicht zu verletzen und natürlich auch um ihn nicht zu verlieren.
> 
> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt äußerst traurig das es immer wieder Menschen gibt denen solche Erlebnisse einfach am Arxxh vorbei gehen und sie auf das Lebewesen Scheixxxen das am anderen Ende der Angel hängt.


Die Haken und Wirbel waren dann aber nicht aus dem Karpfenbereich, oder? Wenn doch: bitte entsorgen! Wenn ein 50er Döbel die, wie auch immer, aufgebogen kriegt,  dann lacht ein 10pfd Karpfen da nur drüber ... und alles darüber wirste nichtmals zu Gesicht bekommen 

An alle: ich freu mich riesig über eure Berichte und habe (ein klitzekleines bisschen) Herzschmerz ob der tollen Friedfische, die ihr hier auf die Schuppen legt! Ich werde leider nicht mehr so häufig auf die friedlichen Gesellen losziehen in diesem jahr ... mein Biorythmus sagt mir, nein schreit mir, ins Ohr , sobald die Temperaturen fallen und die Nächte früher und länger werden "Wirf, wirf, wirf, Action, Action, Stacheln und Zähne buaaahrrrr!!!" ...
Meine Ruteb sind komischerweise, fast über Nacht, auf die Hälfte geschrumpft. Die waggler haben neue Formen gekriegt und tragen plötzlich mehrere Drillinge. Bolos werden zu Stellfischruten, aus feinen 16er Vorfächern plötzlich dicke stahlseile ... der normale Lauf der Natur eben - einige werden das ja kennen 
Ich lese trotzdem weiterhin gespannt mit und schmeiße ab und zu mal meinen Senf mit in die Runde, ob ihr wollt oder nicht. Bitte entschuldigt im voraus, wenn in zukünftigen Posts häufiger von Spots und Sessions die Rede ist ... ich meine dann eigendlich Swims und Ausflüge 
Groetjes
David
PS: und normalerweise komme ich so im Dezember nochmal kurz runter zum Jahresabschlussfeedern


----------



## Minimax2

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meist sind das ältere Herren, die mit ihren "one man - two rods" (möglichst billigsten)Knüppeln alles beangeln von Aal bis Zander und auch alles mitnehmen was sonst noch zwischendurch beißt. Das Gerät ist im Grunde 'Nahrungsbeschaffungswerkzeug' und kein Sportgerät(was wir hier sonst so besprechen).
> Sie beherrschen anscheinend keine weiteren Angeltechniken und sind durchweg Pottis.
> Wenn man fragt: "Warum nimmste denn keinen Kescher?", bekommt man als Antwort:" Die Rute hält das aus."


hallo Professor,

bist Du (meist, möglichst, ) generell der Ansicht oder bezieht sich Dein Beitrag ausschließlich auf die "älteren" Herren?

Den Opa, der sich bei mir jede Woche mit seinen hornalten Ruten und zusammengeflickter Schnur an den Bach setzt und umsVerrecken jeden Fisch abschlägt, weil sonst die Tradition versiegt und die Oma zu Hause die Pfanne wieder vom Herd nehmen muss - den mag ich nicht verurteilen.
Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass die "älteren Herren"  von Ihrer Warte aus über die "Sportler" lachen? Weil Angeln eben lange Zeiten Nahrungserwerb war und in einigen Gegenden noch ist? Die Kescherproblematik lass ich mal außen vor, aber lasst mir bitte die "Alten" raus. Neben der Lebenserfahrung gibts da nämlich (zumindest in meinem Umfeld) 85-Jährige, die angeln uns in Grund und Boden, ohne Sport und ohne modernste Super-Duper-Montagen.

bis später


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich habe meine Beobachtungen geschildert, nichts weiter. An Spekulationen und Interpretationen beteilige ich mich nicht.

Und ich traf bisher leider auch noch keinen 85jährigen der mich "in Grund und Boden geangelt" hat.
Ich mag aber Opas grundsätzlich und helfe wo ich kann. Einmal zB standen drei Opas schon an der Strecke - einer auf meiner Seite des Flüsschens -  die ich auf Plötzen zu beangeln gedachte und fingen gelegentlich auch ein handlanges Exemplar. 
Hmmm....ist wohl nicht viel los anscheinend....dabei wollte meine Nachbarsoma doch ein paar Bratplötzen.
Ich stellte mich ein Stück abseits, rüstete die Bolo und beköderte mit meinem Spezialmais.
Was soll ich sagen?
Nach einer Stunde hatte ich mehr als genug Plötzen für die Nachbarsoma und die alte "Hasen" waren inzwischen immer näher gerückt - ohne dass sie nennenswerte Erfolge vorweisen konnten.
Da ich aber, wie schon geschrieben, Opas mag, gab ich dem auf meiner Seite die übrig gebliebene halbe Büchse Mais und wies ihn an davon zwei Körner anzuködern.
Er tat es und fing sogleich seinen bis dahin größten Plötz des Tages.
Er roch an der Maisbüchse und schaute mich fragend an.
Ich zwinkerte ihm zu und flüsterte, so dass die beiden gegenüber es nicht hören konnten - Knoblauchpulver!
Er verstand und  bedankte sich leise.
Ich zog von dannen, nicht ohne mich unterwegs nochmal umzuschauen und sicher zu gehen dass er schon wieder drillte.

Du siehst also lieber Minimax Mummer 2, dass ich keine negativen Gedanken gegen alte Opas hege.


----------



## Minimax

rustaweli schrieb:


> Liebe Stammtischbrüder,
> auch von mir einmal wieder ein Beitrag samt Erfolg. Möge er der sonntäglichen Entspannung, Zerstreuung oder gar Motivation dienen!
> Wie im Chubman schon angekündigt, hieß es für mich heute der Döbel Pirsch beim Ansitz zu fröhnen. Erst war ich etwas verunsichert dank der letzten Regentage. Mein Wonder Swim neigt da sehr schnell zum reisserischen Zorn.
> Aber ich zog es durch und mein wilder Geselle war heute trotz allem freundlich gestimmt. Vielleicht freute er sich über den Regen. Wer weiß, hatte ihn längere Zeit nicht besucht. Wir sehen uns eigentlich immer nur vom herbstlichen Schlechtwetter an bis hin zum milde gestimmten Frühjahr.
> Fast hätte ich mich heute Morgen auf 5 Uhr wieder hingelegt oder für eine Spinntour entschieden. Draussen sah es arg kalt und schlimm nebelig aus. Entschieden und Augen zu und durch. Kaffee gebrüht, genossen, im AB geblättert und los. Erst einmal hieß es für mich die Scheiben frei zu kratzen. Feucht und 1,5 Grad, klasse!
> Naja, was soll ich sagen, bin froh ob meiner Entscheidung!
> Auch an meiner Stelle wirkte alles sehr nebelig und grau.
> Anhang anzeigen 423537
> 
> Welch Aussichten, nicht gerade aufmunternd.
> Anhang anzeigen 423538
> 
> Aber anscheinend bewahrheitet es sich mal wieder - es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Entgegen dem Lehrbuch warf ich erst aus, schaute wo mein Köder zur Ruhe kam und fütterte dann erst mit Schleuder und Strömungseinschätzung an. Ich war noch nicht fertig und schon surrte die Bremse, nicht mal 5 Minuten waren vergangen und ein schöner 53er Dickkopf stattete mir seinen Besuch ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 423539
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gerade aus dem Club gekommen mitsamt typischen After Hours Appetit, dachte ich mir freudig.
> Aber nix da. Ausgeworfen, Tabak angezündet und schon vorm letzten Zug der nächste Biss.
> Anhang anzeigen 423541
> 
> Hier kommt der Bursche, satte 57!
> Anhang anzeigen 423542
> 
> Ich fischte wie meist nur mit einer Rute und heute zeigte sich warum dies wohl die bessere Wahl ist. Wieder kam ich kaum zum Tabakzug und ein erneuter 53er sagte "Hallo". Sehr freundliches Völkchen, wahrhaftig!
> Anhang anzeigen 423543
> 
> Trotz Aufregung im Gesellen innerhalb kürzester Zeit 3 Bisse am selbigen Swim, ohne nachzufüttern. Was war ich happy und in Gedanken schon bei meinem Text für Euch, meine lieben Ükelfreunde!
> Also gut, weiter ging es. Hingesetzt, Zigarette an..., nee oder, wenigsten rauchen lasset mich, dachte ich mir ernsthaft dabei. Aber schon beim Drill war sofort etwas anders. Der Neffe von Moby? Nein, Kopfstösse und Zorn - Barbus Barbus!
> Anhang anzeigen 423544
> 
> Nicht ganz so stattlich wie von Dace sowie Ti-It, aber für mich trotzdem stolze 64!
> Meine Lieben - ich flunkere wahrhaftig nicht - noch vor dem Ende des wiederholten  Tabakgenusses erneut ein Biss. Wieder eine feine Barteldame mit stattlichen 63!
> Anhang anzeigen 423545
> 
> 5 friedliche Wasserbewohner besuchten mich innerhalb weniger denn 1,5h, unfassbar!
> Und weiter. Gleicher Köder, selbe Taktik.
> Dieses Mal dauerte es etwas bis dieser Nachzügler ebenfalls auf ein "Good Morning" wert legte. Echter Gentleman halt! Auch hier stattliche 54, aber seht seinen Nacken. Mit Sicherheit als Hobby Rudern, Schwimmen oder Leichtathletik!
> Anhang anzeigen 423546
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423547
> 
> Ganze 6 Besucher innerhalb 2 Stunden. Ich war wohl zu lange nicht mehr dort und wir alle konnten uns der überschwenglichen Freude des Wiedersehens nicht zurückhalten.
> Kurz nach 9 war der Spuk dann aber auch vorbei und es passierte überhaupt nix mehr. Trotzdem - welch ein Tag, wenn auch halb erfroren Mittags daheim. Trotz Funktionsshirt, Shirt, Pulli u Jacke sowie langer Unterhose.
> Auch war ich heute froh einen Anzeiger genutzt zu haben, da zwei Fallbisse dabei waren.
> Anhang anzeigen 423548
> 
> Hach... so schön!
> 
> Kleiner Beitrag noch von mir zu Euren historischen Barbenausflügen auf Gewässer bezogen.  Hat zwar wenig damit zu tun, aber Wissen schadet ja nie!
> Wie nicht Wenige von Euch wissen, bin ich familär mit Georgien verbandelt und habe dieses Stücklein Erde samt Bewohner und kultureller Eigenheiten auch sehr lieb gewonnen.
> Auch da gibt es einige(wenn auch sehr wenige) Barbenregionen. Vor allem eine kleine Region, durch welchem ein Fluss namens Supsa fließt. Dort hat das Barbenfischen seit Menschheitsgedenken Tradition. Für jung wie reif. Im Spätherbst, wenn schon die Blätter fallen bis gefallen sind, gehen dort die Barben schlafen. Sie verkriechen sich in Spalten großer Steine oder wühlen sich in Schlamm ein. Jeder Dorfjunge wie jedes Dorfmädchen kennt dort die Gewohnheiten von Barben wie Karpfen. Während des Winterschlafes geht man an die Schlafstellen zum Fluss, macht Lagerfeuer und irgendwer geht dann ins Wasser die Barben suchen. Man fängt diese mit Händen, zieht an ihren Barteln und kratzt dabei ihren Bauch. So bleiben sie ruhig. Raus aus ihrem Schlaf wie auch Element hagelt es natürlich sofort Schläge. Auch fragt man den Fänger beim Finden sofort ob wirklich Barbe oder Karpfen, da man wert auf Barben legt. Dann wird abgewechselt und der durchfrorene Fänger wärm sich am Feuer. Die Fische werden gerecht geteilt. Die nächste Pirsch auf Barbus Barbus findet im Frühjahr statt, wenn Supsa wild wird und das Hochwasser alles mitnehmen möchte. Nicht ganz ungefährlich, aber die Bewohner lieben den Fluss, die Flussgeister, gönnen dem Fluss diese Wildheit und planen sie ein. Da geht es dann mit Netzen auf die geschätzten Barben. Nur wird in dem Falle nur in kleineren Gruppen geteilt. Ein Jäger hat den anderen Jäger zu respektieren und Netze müssen immer in Schussweite des nächsten Netzes aufgestellt werden. Bei Unfällen(Treibgut wie ganze Baumstämme etc) ist die Gemeinschaft natürlich sofort und hilfsbereit vereint. Aber ansonsten halte man ja den Abstand ein, wenn man Frau, Mutter, Tochter nicht unglücklich oder den Nächsten mit Sünde aufladen will.
> Bevor jetzt jemand Fragen stellt - nein, bei uns landet keine Barbe auf dem Tische!
> 
> Sorry für die kleine Anekdote!
> Jetzt aber ein heißes Bad, dabei einen Gerstensaft sowie der Lektüre von Aue's "Gregorius"( günstig gebraucht erstanden und freudig nochmals zu Gemüte geführt) und später einen heißen, herzhaften Bohneneintopf.
> 
> Es grüßt Euch herzlich Euer tiefenenspannter Rusty!


Phantastisch, lieber Rusty, was für ein toller Fischzug! Ganz herzliches Petri zu all den wunderbaren Fischen!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## silverfish

Digges Petri allen Fängern.
Ich sass grade bis eben an einer Badeanstalt. 
Trotz der Sonne ist es schon kalt. Man ist nach dem goldenen Oktober eben wärmeverwöhnt.
Die Omi vom Strassenkiosk kam mich mit Kaffee besuchen. Sie erklärte sich bereit meinen Fang zu verwerten.
Damit ich es mir nicht anders überlege stellte sie gleich eine uralte Aluschüssel zur Aufnahme her .


----------



## rustaweli

silverfish schrieb:


> Digges Petri allen Fängern.
> Ich sass grade bis eben an einer Badeanstalt.
> Trotz der Sonne ist es schon kalt. Man ist nach dem goldenen Oktober eben wärmeverwöhnt.
> Die Omi vom Strassenkiosk kam mich mit Kaffee besuchen. Sie erklärte sich bereit meinen Fang zu verwerten.
> Damit ich es mir nicht anders überlege stellte sie gleich eine uralte Aluschüssel zur Aufnahme her .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423559


Petri und freue mich für die ehrwürdige, betagte Dame mit!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und besonders rustaweli zur Döbelstrecke!


----------



## geomas

Wow, na, das hat ja gerappelt bei Dir, lieber rustaweli - Petri zu den beeindruckenden Nebelmorgenfängen!!
Da machen Dich die Fische ja zum „Kaumnochraucher”, wenn nach dem ersten Zug an der Fluppe die Rute krummgezogen wird....

Danke für die Geschichte mit den Knoblauchmaisplötz, lieber Prof. Ähnlich denke ich auch zum Thema ältere Angler, es gibt immer solche und solche.
Den einen hilft man gerne, den anderen geht man besser aus dem Weg. 

Hoffentlich schmeckts der Dame vom Straßenkiosk, Petri zu den Silberlingen, silverfish !


----------



## Matthias_R

Hatte ich ja schon anderenthreads gepostet, gehört aber sicher auch hier rein. Dass Plötz, Blei und Schlei in gewisser Regelmäßigkeit auf Raubfischköder beißen (gestern wurde ich Zeuge, wie ein 25 cm kleiner Blei auf einen 40g EffZett gebissen hat), ist bekannt. Aber dass die kleinen Ükel auch gern räubern...
Oder war es Rache? Der Wobbler trägt Barsch-Design. Der Bauchdrilling hing ganz regulär im der Oberlippe...
Der Aggro-Ükel schwimmt wieder (wenn er nicht dem Schnabel-Ükel oder Stachel-Ükel zum Opfer gefallen ist).


----------



## rhinefisher

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Aber dass die kleinen Ükel auch gern räubern...


In den 70ern habe ich mir Micro Spinner speziell für Ukelei gebastelt - das klappt super.. .


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Um ehrlich zu sein waren es tatsächlich vorgebundene Karpfen Haken mit Haar das war der zweite Lerneffekt aus dieser Nummer ich binde mittlerweile 80%  meiner Haken selbst und Kaufe gute Qualität statt billige Massenware. Es waren glaube ich 4er Haken die der Döbel da mit meiner Hilfe aufgebogen hat. Den Karpfen mit vier Kilo hab ich an wesentlich dünnerer Schnur und wesentlich kleineren Haken ausgedrillt müsste höchstens ein 8er gewesen sein eher ein 10er.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ein Petri an rustaweli da hat sich das frieren doch gelohnt


----------



## Matthias_R

Rustawelis Beitrag ist sowas von Klasse...
Der hat ja literarische Qualität. 
Liest Du den Gregorius in MHD oder übertragen?


----------



## geomas

...auch heute blieb das Angelzeitfenster ungenutzt. Nach ein paar Stunden Arbeit bei Nieselregen war mir nach „Innenraum” zumute. 
Vielleicht klappts morgen mit ner Angelsession. Immerhin habe ich für die kommende und vermutlich kalte Jahreszeit vorgesorgt und schon mal Sohlenwärmer bestellt.



Kommt gut in die frische Woche!


----------



## rustaweli

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Rustawelis Beitrag ist sowas von Klasse...
> Der hat ja literarische Qualität.
> Liest Du den Gregorius in MHD oder übertragen?


Danke für die Blumen! 
Die Ausgabe ist doppelseitig, linke Seite jeweils im Original, rechte Seite die Neuübertragung.


----------



## Matthias_R

Bislang hätte ich, auch nach eigener Erfahrung mit Angelkameraden, Angeln und das Interesse an mittelalterlicher Espendichtung nur schwer zusammen gebracht. Ich hielt mich bislang mit meinem Faible für barocke und klassische Musik und für Literatur für einen Exoten.


----------



## skyduck

rustaweli schrieb:


> Liebe Stammtischbrüder,
> auch von mir einmal wieder ein Beitrag samt Erfolg. Möge er der sonntäglichen Entspannung, Zerstreuung oder gar Motivation dienen!
> Wie im Chubman schon angekündigt, hieß es für mich heute der Döbel Pirsch beim Ansitz zu fröhnen. Erst war ich etwas verunsichert dank der letzten Regentage. Mein Wonder Swim neigt da sehr schnell zum reisserischen Zorn.
> Aber ich zog es durch und mein wilder Geselle war heute trotz allem freundlich gestimmt. Vielleicht freute er sich über den Regen. Wer weiß, hatte ihn längere Zeit nicht besucht. Wir sehen uns eigentlich immer nur vom herbstlichen Schlechtwetter an bis hin zum milde gestimmten Frühjahr.
> Fast hätte ich mich heute Morgen auf 5 Uhr wieder hingelegt oder für eine Spinntour entschieden. Draussen sah es arg kalt und schlimm nebelig aus. Entschieden und Augen zu und durch. Kaffee gebrüht, genossen, im AB geblättert und los. Erst einmal hieß es für mich die Scheiben frei zu kratzen. Feucht und 1,5 Grad, klasse!
> Naja, was soll ich sagen, bin froh ob meiner Entscheidung!
> Auch an meiner Stelle wirkte alles sehr nebelig und grau.
> Anhang anzeigen 423537
> 
> Welch Aussichten, nicht gerade aufmunternd.
> Anhang anzeigen 423538
> 
> Aber anscheinend bewahrheitet es sich mal wieder - es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Entgegen dem Lehrbuch warf ich erst aus, schaute wo mein Köder zur Ruhe kam und fütterte dann erst mit Schleuder und Strömungseinschätzung an. Ich war noch nicht fertig und schon surrte die Bremse, nicht mal 5 Minuten waren vergangen und ein schöner 53er Dickkopf stattete mir seinen Besuch ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 423539
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gerade aus dem Club gekommen mitsamt typischen After Hours Appetit, dachte ich mir freudig.
> Aber nix da. Ausgeworfen, Tabak angezündet und schon vorm letzten Zug der nächste Biss.
> Anhang anzeigen 423541
> 
> Hier kommt der Bursche, satte 57!
> Anhang anzeigen 423542
> 
> Ich fischte wie meist nur mit einer Rute und heute zeigte sich warum dies wohl die bessere Wahl ist. Wieder kam ich kaum zum Tabakzug und ein erneuter 53er sagte "Hallo". Sehr freundliches Völkchen, wahrhaftig!
> Anhang anzeigen 423543
> 
> Trotz Aufregung im Gesellen innerhalb kürzester Zeit 3 Bisse am selbigen Swim, ohne nachzufüttern. Was war ich happy und in Gedanken schon bei meinem Text für Euch, meine lieben Ükelfreunde!
> Also gut, weiter ging es. Hingesetzt, Zigarette an..., nee oder, wenigsten rauchen lasset mich, dachte ich mir ernsthaft dabei. Aber schon beim Drill war sofort etwas anders. Der Neffe von Moby? Nein, Kopfstösse und Zorn - Barbus Barbus!
> Anhang anzeigen 423544
> 
> Nicht ganz so stattlich wie von Dace sowie Ti-It, aber für mich trotzdem stolze 64!
> Meine Lieben - ich flunkere wahrhaftig nicht - noch vor dem Ende des wiederholten  Tabakgenusses erneut ein Biss. Wieder eine feine Barteldame mit stattlichen 63!
> Anhang anzeigen 423545
> 
> 5 friedliche Wasserbewohner besuchten mich innerhalb weniger denn 1,5h, unfassbar!
> Und weiter. Gleicher Köder, selbe Taktik.
> Dieses Mal dauerte es etwas bis dieser Nachzügler ebenfalls auf ein "Good Morning" wert legte. Echter Gentleman halt! Auch hier stattliche 54, aber seht seinen Nacken. Mit Sicherheit als Hobby Rudern, Schwimmen oder Leichtathletik!
> Anhang anzeigen 423546
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423547
> 
> Ganze 6 Besucher innerhalb 2 Stunden. Ich war wohl zu lange nicht mehr dort und wir alle konnten uns der überschwenglichen Freude des Wiedersehens nicht zurückhalten.
> Kurz nach 9 war der Spuk dann aber auch vorbei und es passierte überhaupt nix mehr. Trotzdem - welch ein Tag, wenn auch halb erfroren Mittags daheim. Trotz Funktionsshirt, Shirt, Pulli u Jacke sowie langer Unterhose.
> Auch war ich heute froh einen Anzeiger genutzt zu haben, da zwei Fallbisse dabei waren.
> Anhang anzeigen 423548
> 
> Hach... so schön!
> 
> Kleiner Beitrag noch von mir zu Euren historischen Barbenausflügen auf Gewässer bezogen.  Hat zwar wenig damit zu tun, aber Wissen schadet ja nie!
> Wie nicht Wenige von Euch wissen, bin ich familär mit Georgien verbandelt und habe dieses Stücklein Erde samt Bewohner und kultureller Eigenheiten auch sehr lieb gewonnen.
> Auch da gibt es einige(wenn auch sehr wenige) Barbenregionen. Vor allem eine kleine Region, durch welchem ein Fluss namens Supsa fließt. Dort hat das Barbenfischen seit Menschheitsgedenken Tradition. Für jung wie reif. Im Spätherbst, wenn schon die Blätter fallen bis gefallen sind, gehen dort die Barben schlafen. Sie verkriechen sich in Spalten großer Steine oder wühlen sich in Schlamm ein. Jeder Dorfjunge wie jedes Dorfmädchen kennt dort die Gewohnheiten von Barben wie Karpfen. Während des Winterschlafes geht man an die Schlafstellen zum Fluss, macht Lagerfeuer und irgendwer geht dann ins Wasser die Barben suchen. Man fängt diese mit Händen, zieht an ihren Barteln und kratzt dabei ihren Bauch. So bleiben sie ruhig. Raus aus ihrem Schlaf wie auch Element hagelt es natürlich sofort Schläge. Auch fragt man den Fänger beim Finden sofort ob wirklich Barbe oder Karpfen, da man wert auf Barben legt. Dann wird abgewechselt und der durchfrorene Fänger wärm sich am Feuer. Die Fische werden gerecht geteilt. Die nächste Pirsch auf Barbus Barbus findet im Frühjahr statt, wenn Supsa wild wird und das Hochwasser alles mitnehmen möchte. Nicht ganz ungefährlich, aber die Bewohner lieben den Fluss, die Flussgeister, gönnen dem Fluss diese Wildheit und planen sie ein. Da geht es dann mit Netzen auf die geschätzten Barben. Nur wird in dem Falle nur in kleineren Gruppen geteilt. Ein Jäger hat den anderen Jäger zu respektieren und Netze müssen immer in Schussweite des nächsten Netzes aufgestellt werden. Bei Unfällen(Treibgut wie ganze Baumstämme etc) ist die Gemeinschaft natürlich sofort und hilfsbereit vereint. Aber ansonsten halte man ja den Abstand ein, wenn man Frau, Mutter, Tochter nicht unglücklich oder den Nächsten mit Sünde aufladen will.
> Bevor jetzt jemand Fragen stellt - nein, bei uns landet keine Barbe auf dem Tische!
> 
> Sorry für die kleine Anekdote!
> Jetzt aber ein heißes Bad, dabei einen Gerstensaft sowie der Lektüre von Aue's "Gregorius"( günstig gebraucht erstanden und freudig nochmals zu Gemüte geführt) und später einen heißen, herzhaften Bohneneintopf.
> 
> Es grüßt Euch herzlich Euer tiefenenspannter Rusty!


Hier geht natürlich mein Petri der (letzten) Woche hin, traumhafte Fische und traumhafter Bericht. Es sei dir mehr als gegönnt bei deinem ganzen Stress in letzter Zeit. Toll wenn man so belohnt wird!!!


----------



## Tikey0815

Hatte ich ja bisher nicht erwähnt, seit Mittwoch Abend hatte es mich mit dem bösen C hier flachgelegt, jetzt gehts wieder und morgen kann ich versuchen mich freitesten zu lassen…..jedenfalls hab ich kurz vorher noch Maden besorgt und freu mich diese Morgen doch mal durch Maismehl laufen zu lassen, vermutlich werden diese noch nicht zu Horror Maggots verwandelt sein. Eben hab ich im Partnerforum ein lustiges Video zum Thema Horror Maggots aufgeschnappt, wollt ich mit euch teilen:


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 gute Besserung, hoffe du bist es schnell los und wieder 100% fit


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja bisher nicht erwähnt, seit Mittwoch Abend hatte es mich mit dem bösen C hier flachgelegt, jetzt gehts wieder und morgen kann ich versuchen mich freitesten zu lassen…..jedenfalls hab ich kurz vorher noch Maden besorgt und freu mich diese Morgen doch mal durch Maismehl laufen zu lassen, vermutlich werden diese noch nicht zu Horror Maggots verwandelt sein. Eben hab ich im Partnerforum ein lustiges Video zum Thema Horror Maggots aufgeschnappt, wollt ich mit euch teilen:


Gute Besserung mein Lieber  Das Video ist köstlich!


----------



## Hecht100+

Alles Gute Tikey0815 und gute Besserung.


----------



## Tricast

Wir drücken Dir die Daumen und wünschen Dir eine schnelle Genesung.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

Komm schnell wieder ans Wasser....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Gute Besserung und hoffentlich keine Überbleibsel vom bösen C.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wird schon.
Unser Tikey0815 ist ja noch keine alte Oma.....
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Mikesch

Petri allerseits an alle hier, speziell die Kollegen mit Fangerfolg.

Ich hoffe, dass wir alle mal erfolgreiche Angelopas (80+) werden.



> "Ich kann mich dem Wasser nicht entziehen!"
> „Am Ende fließen alle Dinge ineinander, und aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss. Der Fluss wurde bei der großen Überschwämmung der Welt begraben und fließt aus dem Keller der Zeit über Steine. Auf einigen der Steine befinden sich zeitlose Regentropfen, unter den Steinen sind die Wörter. Doch einige Worte wird man nie verstehen.“



PS: Ihr wisst alle woher die Zitate stammen.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mikesch schrieb:


> Petri allerseits an alle hier, speziell die Kollegen mit Fangerfolg.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass wir alle mal erfolgreiche Angelopas (80+) werden.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Ihr wisst alle woher die Zitate stammen.


Findet Nemo






Okay okay, doch eher ein mittenzentriertes Quell-bejahendes Buch von Norman Maclean


----------



## rustaweli

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Bislang hätte ich, auch nach eigener Erfahrung mit Angelkameraden, Angeln und das Interesse an mittelalterlicher Espendichtung nur schwer zusammen gebracht. Ich hielt mich bislang mit meinem Faible für barocke und klassische Musik und für Literatur für einen Exoten.


So lasset Sie sich nicht auf geglätetes Eis führe! Monumental ja wohl die Begegnung vom Parzival mit dem Fischerkönig, einer der Schlüsselszenen aller literarischen Dichtungen überhaupt! Dies nur am Rande zwecks "Zusammenbringen".
Aber nun mag ich den Kelch demütig an Verdientere unserer Tafelrunde, äh, des Stammtisches weiterreichen! 
Willkommen im einzigartigen Ükel! Schau ruhig des Öfteren vorbei und Du wirst überrascht sein von den wunderbaren Faiblen der Persönlichkeiten hier, unabhängig des Standes, vorzüglicher Schreib, - wie Bildkunst, wundervoller Expertise, welch stets gesittet miteinander geteilet ward und da wird! All der Durst, welchen wir in heutigen Zeiten da im Sande verspüren, wird wundervoll gestillet in dieser seltenen Oase, dem Ükel! 
Ernsthaft, hier gibt es tolles Miteinander auf höchstem Niveau mit Protagonisten welche Ihres Gleichen suchen, fast epochial! 
Schau nur öfter vorbei!


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 , auch von mir alles Gute und genese recht bald!


----------



## geomas

Gute Besserung, lieber Tikey0815 , hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder fit!


----------



## Skott

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wird schon.
> Unser Tikey0815 ist ja noch keine alte Oma.....
> Gute Besserung.


Das hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun...
Ich kenne leider genug junge Mitmenschen, die unter Long Covid und nicht unerheblichen Spätfolgen leiden...

Alles Gute für dich Tikey0815  !!


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir gute Besserung Tikey0815
Auf dass du schnell wieder ganz fit wirst!!

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Matthias_R

rustaweli schrieb:


> So lasset Sie sich nicht auf geglätetes Eis führe! Monumental ja wohl die Begegnung vom Parzival mit dem Fischerkönig, einer der Schlüsselszenen aller literarischen Dichtungen überhaupt! Dies nur am Rande zwecks "Zusammenbringen".
> Aber nun mag ich den Kelch demütig an Verdientere unserer Tafelrunde, äh, des Stammtisches weiterreichen!
> Willkommen im einzigartigen Ükel! Schau ruhig des Öfteren vorbei und Du wirst überrascht sein von den wunderbaren Faiblen der Persönlichkeiten hier, unabhängig des Standes, vorzüglicher Schreib, - wie Bildkunst, wundervoller Expertise, welch stets gesittet miteinander geteilet ward und da wird! All der Durst, welchen wir in heutigen Zeiten da im Sande verspüren, wird wundervoll gestillet in dieser seltenen Oase, dem Ükel!
> Ernsthaft, hier gibt es tolles Miteinander auf höchstem Niveau mit Protagonisten welche Ihres Gleichen suchen, fast epochial!
> Schau nur öfter vorbei!


Unter den ukeligen Ükeln, bei den dreisten Döbeln und bräsigen Brassen,
an den wogenden Wassern, wirkt und waltet weites Wissen.
Auch dem Jäger der bissigen Barsche und hungrigen Hechte hilft und heilt, was kundige Kenner kerniger Karpfen und friedlicher Fische zu schreiben und sagen haben...
(Stabreim hin oder her...)


----------



## kuttenkarl

Tikey 0815 gute Besserung.


----------



## Minimax

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Stabreim hin oder her...


Also, wir hätten auch noch schmutzige Limericks anzubieten..


----------



## Tikey0815

Wenn schön der Knicki im Starlightholder ficht, an schönen Sommer Abenden, kann selbst ein Knilch an Barbe, den Angler nicht darben   

(Equivalent zum Schüttelreim)


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn schön der Knicki im Starlightholder ficht, an schönen Sommer Abenden, kann selbst ein Knilch an Barbe, den Angler nicht darben
> 
> (Equivalent zum Schüttelreim)


Oder passiv-aggressive Friedfischer-Haikus:

Der erste Mai am Wasser:
100 Spinnköder fliegen wie
Blütenblätter im Frühlingswind.

100 Bügel schlagen
100 Sehnen peitschen
Eine Bremse singt


----------



## Astacus74

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil, Rusty da hast du schön abgeliefert solche Tage braucht man einfach



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja bisher nicht erwähnt, seit Mittwoch Abend hatte es mich mit dem bösen C hier flachgelegt, jetzt gehts wieder und morgen kann ich versuchen mich freitesten zu lassen…..jedenfalls hab ich kurz vorher noch Maden besorgt und freu mich diese Morgen doch mal durch Maismehl laufen zu lassen, vermutlich werden diese noch nicht zu Horror Maggots verwandelt sein. Eben hab ich im Partnerforum ein lustiges Video zum Thema Horror Maggots aufgeschnappt, wollt ich mit euch teilen:



Danke fürs teilen und gute Besserung ohne Überbleibsel


Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish

Mikesch schrieb:


> Petri allerseits an alle hier, speziell die Kollegen mit Fangerfolg.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass wir alle mal erfolgreiche Angelopas (80+) werden.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Ihr wisst alle woher die Zitate stammen.


A River runs through it.


----------



## geomas

So, nach ein paar Tagen ganz ohne Angelei hat es heute am Vormittag geklappt mit einer schönen Session am Fluß nebenan.
Meine aktuelle Lieblingsstelle war frei, auch wenn Futterreste noch von den Aktivitäten anderer Friedfischangler kündeten.

Der Start war holperig, nur Plötz von geschätzt 13cm Einheitsgröße konnte ich überlisten, alle an der nah und flußabwärts gefischten kurzen Rute (DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm). Nach ner ganzen Weile dann der erste korrekte Biß an der flußaufwärts gefischten Feederrute: ein schöner recht dunkler Brassen zog die alte Tri-Cast-Rute krumm:





Am Haken noch ein „tomatenroter Cresta-Spaghetti-Wurm” und ein halber echter Dendro.

 Kurz darauf Brassen Nummer zwei, ähnliche Größe (Mitte 40 oder so), der hatte auf den Gummidings mit echtem Maiskorn gebissen. Nummer drei stieg nach ein paar Sekunden aus. Später gab es noch einen enddreißiger Blei, wieder saß der tomatenrote Gummiwurm (immer noch der gleiche von der letzten Angelsession) schön im Maulwinkel des Brassen.

Die Plötz hingegen bissen sehr gierig, viele hatten den Haken für meinen Geschmack zu tief geschluckt. Nach den Minis zum Start gab es etliche schöne Rotaugen, zwei sogar mit oranger Wange:





Rouge aufgelegt - das wäre aber nicht nötig gewesen, ich finde Plötz auch in natura schön.

Vier oder 5 der Plötz waren deutlich über 25cm lang, aber keiner riß die 30cm. Dosenmais mit oder ohne Gummischmuck kam am besten bei den Rotaugen an. Versuchsweise gefischte Maden/Caster brachten nur Minis.





An der sehr weichen Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker in 2,60m habe ich ne moderne Rolle probiert - nachdem ich zuletzt Probleme mit einer alten kleinen Shimano hatte. Die Daiwa hat sich gut gemacht, auch die Schnur (Gardner Hydro-Flo 0,16mm/3lb) gefällt mir an der weichen Rute.





An der etwas weiter draußen gefischten Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder habe ich statt der „schmucklosen” Original-Überschubspitze eine liebevoll von einem niederländischen Meister verzierte Tip gefischt - ist augenfreundlicher als eine Spitze so ganz ohne Farbe.

Ach ja - zur Montage: ein 15gr-Small-Drahtkorb (gefüllt mnit LiquiBread) lief zwischen zwei Grippa-Stops auf der Hauptschnur, dahinter eine kurze Verzwirbelung und ein etwa 60-70cm langes Vorfach direkt eingeschlauft.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil zu Plötz und Brassen lieber Georg! 

Mir waren heute auch 2h am Wasser vergönnt. Und zwar, wie soll es auch anders sein, in Omas Garten. Ich holte die Silstar X-Citer Feeder aus dem Schuppen und montierte eine surrende 90er Jahre Zebco Rolle mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon. Ein 6er Ehmanns Karpfenhaken und ein 0,8 Gramm Schrotblei in ca. 30cm Abstand zum Haken bildeten die einfache Montage. Als Köder verwendete ich Brotflocke. Teilweise gepimpt mit "Banana-Milk" Flavour.
Ich verpasste sehr viele Bisse und die Sonne schob sich bereits immer weiter hinter den Horizont. Die Vögel zwitscherten bereits ihren Kindern eine Gute Nacht Geschichte und ich konnte endlich einen kleinen Döbel haken. Nach einem kurzen Plausch mit Oma vom Garten hoch zu ihr am Fenster, teilte ich ihr mit "einmal werf ich noch ein". Nun konnte ich die Spitze allerdings bereits schon kaum mehr erkennen und ich hielt die Rute in der Hand steil nach oben und leuchtete zudem mit der Stirnlampe in Richtung der Zitterspitze. Das hätte allerdings nicht sein müssen, da kurz nach dem Einwurf ein kräftiger Zug an der Rute mich den Biss nicht verfehlen lassen konnte. Ich schlug an und der Fisch hing. Ich rechnete zu 100 Prozent mit einem weiteren Döbel. Allerdings einem weit größerem. Als ich den Fisch dann im Kescher hatte und im nassen Gras mit Lampe begutachteten konnte, dachte ich zuerst "so einen Fisch habe ich ja noch nie gefangen" Schnell den Meterstab aus dem Schuppen geholt und grob bei 42cm gelandet. Leider hatte ich keine Waage zur Hand. Der Fisch war durchaus bullig. Dann noch schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht und zufrieden nach Hause gefahren. Und jetzt meine Frage an die Experten. Ist es denn tatsächlich ein Güster?














Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Ti-it schrieb:


> Und jetzt meine Frage an die Experten. Ist es denn tatsächlich ein Güster?


Ich bin zwar kein Experte, aber bei mir wäre dieser Fisch auch als Güster gewertet worden.

Farbe und Länge der Brustflosse und die Größe des Auges hätten mich dazu bewogen.

Ich würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn gleich jemand mal wieder mit dem Verdacht "Hybrid" ums Eck käme.

Bis dahin jedenfalls Petri zum kapitalen Fang.  Ich denke ab 40cm darf man das schon so nennen.


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri, einen tollen Fisch hast du aus dem Garten gepflückt!

Ich wäre mir genauso unsicher, würde jemand behaupten, es wäre ein Plötzhybrid, würde ich es sofort glauben. 

Petri auch dir, lieber geomas ! 
Was für ein Daiwa-Röllchen ist das?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri den erfolgreichen Fängern und Danke für die immer wieder lesenswerten Berichte


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ist es denn tatsächlich ein Güster?



Na klar und eine besonders stattliche noch dazu.


----------



## Dace

Petri den Ükelanern die erfolgreich am Wasser waren - und die ohne Fang geblieben sind, hatten bestimmt eine schönen Angeltag!



Ti-it schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich keine Waage zur Hand



Petri zur kapitalen Güster Ti-it ! 

Ich habe mit Güstern von 42, 43 cm vergleichbare gefangen, die wiegen über 3 Pfund. Die machen ordentlich was her an leichtem Gerät, eben mal reinkurbeln ist da nicht. Sind einfach schöne Fische, ich mag sie.

Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Ein wunderschöner Güsterbulle (oder bullin?) Ti-it ! Petri!


----------



## geomas

Petri zur strammen Güster, lieber Ti-it - schon erstaunlich, was Omas Garten so alles bietet...

(Brotflocke habe ich kurz probiert heute, aber die Konsistenz des aktuell vorhandenen Brotes ist zu mies für die Anköderung)



Mescalero - danke, es ist ne 2017er Legalis LT 1000D, die gabs für nen schmalen Taler bei AM.


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu Plötz und Brassen lieber Georg!
> 
> Mir waren heute auch 2h am Wasser vergönnt. Und zwar, wie soll es auch anders sein, in Omas Garten. Ich holte die Silstar X-Citer Feeder aus dem Schuppen und montierte eine surrende 90er Jahre Zebco Rolle mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon. Ein 6er Ehmanns Karpfenhaken und ein 0,8 Gramm Schrotblei in ca. 30cm Abstand zum Haken bildeten die einfache Montage. Als Köder verwendete ich Brotflocke. Teilweise gepimpt mit "Banana-Milk" Flavour.
> Ich verpasste sehr viele Bisse und die Sonne schob sich bereits immer weiter hinter den Horizont. Die Vögel zwitscherten bereits ihren Kindern eine Gute Nacht Geschichte und ich konnte endlich einen kleinen Döbel haken. Nach einem kurzen Plausch mit Oma vom Garten hoch zu ihr am Fenster, teilte ich ihr mit "einmal werf ich noch ein". Nun konnte ich die Spitze allerdings bereits schon kaum mehr erkennen und ich hielt die Rute in der Hand steil nach oben und leuchtete zudem mit der Stirnlampe in Richtung der Zitterspitze. Das hätte allerdings nicht sein müssen, da kurz nach dem Einwurf ein kräftiger Zug an der Rute mich den Biss nicht verfehlen lassen konnte. Ich schlug an und der Fisch hing. Ich rechnete zu 100 Prozent mit einem weiteren Döbel. Allerdings einem weit größerem. Als ich den Fisch dann im Kescher hatte und im nassen Gras mit Lampe begutachteten konnte, dachte ich zuerst "so einen Fisch habe ich ja noch nie gefangen" Schnell den Meterstab aus dem Schuppen geholt und grob bei 42cm gelandet. Leider hatte ich keine Waage zur Hand. Der Fisch war durchaus bullig. Dann noch schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht und zufrieden nach Hause gefahren. Und jetzt meine Frage an die Experten. Ist es denn tatsächlich ein Güster?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423744
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423745
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423746
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Boah, Ti-it das ist ne Mega-Güster! 42! Ich glaub Wuemmehunter hatte mal ne 45er, aber da ist nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben. Herzliches Petri Interessant wie hell und Blitzsauber der Fisch ist, ich kenne ältere Güstern nur als Narbige, Gepunktete Veteranen  

geomas herzliches Petri nach Nordost! Ich beobachte mit Interesse deine Experimente mit Kombiködern und roten Artificials. Kannst Du schon generelle Eindrücke preisgeben? Ich hatte jetzt wieder den Fall, daß eine zusätzliche rote Gummimade nach längerer Wartezeit ohne solche Made einen sofortigen Herzhaften Biss praktisch auf dem selben Quadratmeter brachte. Und zwar ein Johnnie mit Hsuptköder Tulip.


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey Ti-it -  ganz dickes Petri zur Kapitalen...
Dein Garten wird ja immer besser...


----------



## geomas

#kombiköder
#gummimaden

Gesicherte Erkenntnisse kann ich nicht präsentieren, aber ein absolut positiver Eindruck bleibt nach den ersten Angelsessions mit Kombiködern.
Ein sattes Rot (blutrot, tomatenrot) scheint gut zu Mais und auch Dendros zu passen. Rotgummimade solo brachte nur einen Kleinstbarsch (Zufallsfang, die Montage von Rute 1 hing am Steg im Wasser, während ich mit Rute zwo hantierte).

Die Fladen „Vermz” als blutrote Bloodworms werde ich mal auf einem kleinen Haken als „Büschel” anködern, die sind kleiner und dünner als die Maden gleicher Marke.


----------



## silverfish

Nun bin ich heut abend doch wieder zum Tackledealer des Vertrauens. Maden ,Futter und 2 Sorten Dendrobena gefasst. Mais noch reichlich vorrätig. Morgen wirds knapp aber Do.ganzen Tag zum Stippen eingeplant. 
Die Plötzenpfanne darf wiederholt werden. Überlege noch ne Fliegenflitsche mitzunehmen . Gestern abend stiegen die Ükels wie blöd.


----------



## Astacus74

Ti-it schrieb:


> Als ich den Fisch dann im Kescher hatte und im nassen Gras mit Lampe begutachteten konnte, dachte ich zuerst "so einen Fisch habe ich ja noch nie gefangen" Schnell den Meterstab aus dem Schuppen geholt und grob bei 42cm gelandet. Leider hatte ich keine Waage zur Hand. Der Fisch war durchaus bullig. Dann noch schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht und zufrieden nach Hause gefahren. Und jetzt meine Frage an die Experten. Ist es denn tatsächlich ein Güster?



   

Petri Heil zu deiner superschönen Güster, da hast du einen tollen Fisch überlistet,
ich sag ja verachtet mir ja nicht Brassen und Güster



Dace schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Güstern von 42, 43 cm vergleichbare gefangen, die wiegen über 3 Pfund. Die machen ordentlich was her an leichtem Gerät, eben mal reinkurbeln ist da nicht. Sind einfach schöne Fische, ich mag sie.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen selbst Exemplare mittte 30 sind nicht einfach mal so rauszukurbeln.




geomas schrieb:


> So, nach ein paar Tagen ganz ohne Angelei hat es heute am Vormittag geklappt mit einer schönen Session am Fluß nebenan.
> Meine aktuelle Lieblingsstelle war frei, auch wenn Futterreste noch von den Aktivitäten anderer Friedfischangler kündeten.
> 
> Der Start war holperig, nur Plötz von geschätzt 13cm Einheitsgröße konnte ich überlisten, alle an der nah und flußabwärts gefischten kurzen Rute (DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm). Nach ner ganzen Weile dann der erste korrekte Biß an der flußaufwärts gefischten Feederrute: ein schöner recht dunkler Brassen zog die alte Tri-Cast-Rute krumm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Haken noch ein „tomatenroter Cresta-Spaghetti-Wurm” und ein halber echter Dendro.
> 
> Kurz darauf Brassen Nummer zwei, ähnliche Größe (Mitte 40 oder so), der hatte auf den Gummidings mit echtem Maiskorn gebissen. Nummer drei stieg nach ein paar Sekunden aus. Später gab es noch einen enddreißiger Blei, wieder saß der tomatenrote Gummiwurm (immer noch der gleiche von der letzten Angelsession) schön im Maulwinkel des Brassen.
> 
> Die Plötz hingegen bissen sehr gierig, viele hatten den Haken für meinen Geschmack zu tief geschluckt. Nach den Minis zum Start gab es etliche schöne Rotaugen, zwei sogar mit oranger Wange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge aufgelegt - das wäre aber nicht nötig gewesen, ich finde Plötz auch in natura schön.
> 
> Vier oder 5 der Plötz waren deutlich über 25cm lang, aber keiner riß die 30cm. Dosenmais mit oder ohne Gummischmuck kam am besten bei den Rotaugen an. Versuchsweise gefischte Maden/Caster brachten nur Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der sehr weichen Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker in 2,60m habe ich ne moderne Rolle probiert - nachdem ich zuletzt Probleme mit einer alten kleinen Shimano hatte. Die Daiwa hat sich gut gemacht, auch die Schnur (Gardner Hydro-Flo 0,16mm/3lb) gefällt mir an der weichen Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der etwas weiter draußen gefischten Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder habe ich statt der „schmucklosen” Original-Überschubspitze eine liebevoll von einem niederländischen Meister verzierte Tip gefischt - ist augenfreundlicher als eine Spitze so ganz ohne Farbe.
> 
> Ach ja - zur Montage: ein 15gr-Small-Drahtkorb (gefüllt mnit LiquiBread) lief zwischen zwei Grippa-Stops auf der Hauptschnur, dahinter eine kurze Verzwirbelung und ein etwa 60-70cm langes Vorfach direkt eingeschlauft.



Danke das du uns immer an deinen Angelausflügen und testen mit verschiedenen Ruten, Rollen, Montagen und Ködern teilhaben läßt.
So langsam muß ich auch mal Gummimaden antesten 



Gruß Frank


----------



## skyduck

12 Dosen Tulip für 18,90 € das hat sich doch gelohnt. 

Und Gls sagt gerade, morgen kommt die neue Sitzkiepe, ich freu mich schon. 

Gestern kam die River Ambush in 7ft, gefällt mir gut der kurze Stecken, damit ist mein E-Bike Stalking Paket komplett. Mal gucken ob es dieses Jahr noch zum Einsatz kommt oder erst im Frühjahr…


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> So, nach ein paar Tagen ganz ohne Angelei hat es heute am Vormittag geklappt mit einer schönen Session am Fluß nebenan.
> Meine aktuelle Lieblingsstelle war frei, auch wenn Futterreste noch von den Aktivitäten anderer Friedfischangler kündeten.
> 
> Der Start war holperig, nur Plötz von geschätzt 13cm Einheitsgröße konnte ich überlisten, alle an der nah und flußabwärts gefischten kurzen Rute (DS-Blei am kurzen festen Seitenarm). Nach ner ganzen Weile dann der erste korrekte Biß an der flußaufwärts gefischten Feederrute: ein schöner recht dunkler Brassen zog die alte Tri-Cast-Rute krumm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Haken noch ein „tomatenroter Cresta-Spaghetti-Wurm” und ein halber echter Dendro.
> 
> Kurz darauf Brassen Nummer zwei, ähnliche Größe (Mitte 40 oder so), der hatte auf den Gummidings mit echtem Maiskorn gebissen. Nummer drei stieg nach ein paar Sekunden aus. Später gab es noch einen enddreißiger Blei, wieder saß der tomatenrote Gummiwurm (immer noch der gleiche von der letzten Angelsession) schön im Maulwinkel des Brassen.
> 
> Die Plötz hingegen bissen sehr gierig, viele hatten den Haken für meinen Geschmack zu tief geschluckt. Nach den Minis zum Start gab es etliche schöne Rotaugen, zwei sogar mit oranger Wange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge aufgelegt - das wäre aber nicht nötig gewesen, ich finde Plötz auch in natura schön.
> 
> Vier oder 5 der Plötz waren deutlich über 25cm lang, aber keiner riß die 30cm. Dosenmais mit oder ohne Gummischmuck kam am besten bei den Rotaugen an. Versuchsweise gefischte Maden/Caster brachten nur Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der sehr weichen Silstar Traverse-X Matchpicker in 2,60m habe ich ne moderne Rolle probiert - nachdem ich zuletzt Probleme mit einer alten kleinen Shimano hatte. Die Daiwa hat sich gut gemacht, auch die Schnur (Gardner Hydro-Flo 0,16mm/3lb) gefällt mir an der weichen Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der etwas weiter draußen gefischten Tri-Cast Trophy Kevlar Feeder habe ich statt der „schmucklosen” Original-Überschubspitze eine liebevoll von einem niederländischen Meister verzierte Tip gefischt - ist augenfreundlicher als eine Spitze so ganz ohne Farbe.
> 
> Ach ja - zur Montage: ein 15gr-Small-Drahtkorb (gefüllt mnit LiquiBread) lief zwischen zwei Grippa-Stops auf der Hauptschnur, dahinter eine kurze Verzwirbelung und ein etwa 60-70cm langes Vorfach direkt eingeschlauft.



Petri zu den schönen Fischen geomas . Die Spitze ist echt gelungen bearbeitet, ich habe meine ja mit weißer Farbe stümperhaft besprüht, taugt aber im Liveeinsatz auch durchaus was. Warum sie die Spitzen original in schwarz lassen weiß kein Mensch. Für meine, eh schon nicht so guten, Augen ist das echt ein Gräuel. 
Toll finde ich, dass die Tricast Überschubspitzen anscheinend auf alle Ruten passen. Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr 4 Stärken bestellt und passte astrein auf die alte 8,6 ftr Tricast Trophy Wand. Auch das Konzept dieses Überschubes kommt mir irgendwie harmonischer vor als die Einsteckspitzen. Wenn ich auf die feine Rute eine stärkere Spitze aufsetze scheint sich die ganze Aktion harmonisch zu verändern. Mag aber auch an der Kürze der rute liegen meine anderen sind ja alle mit 10 ft oder 11ft deutlich länger. Siehst du das ähnlich?




Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu Plötz und Brassen lieber Georg!
> 
> Mir waren heute auch 2h am Wasser vergönnt. Und zwar, wie soll es auch anders sein, in Omas Garten. Ich holte die Silstar X-Citer Feeder aus dem Schuppen und montierte eine surrende 90er Jahre Zebco Rolle mit 0,20er Maxima Chameleon. Ein 6er Ehmanns Karpfenhaken und ein 0,8 Gramm Schrotblei in ca. 30cm Abstand zum Haken bildeten die einfache Montage. Als Köder verwendete ich Brotflocke. Teilweise gepimpt mit "Banana-Milk" Flavour.
> Ich verpasste sehr viele Bisse und die Sonne schob sich bereits immer weiter hinter den Horizont. Die Vögel zwitscherten bereits ihren Kindern eine Gute Nacht Geschichte und ich konnte endlich einen kleinen Döbel haken. Nach einem kurzen Plausch mit Oma vom Garten hoch zu ihr am Fenster, teilte ich ihr mit "einmal werf ich noch ein". Nun konnte ich die Spitze allerdings bereits schon kaum mehr erkennen und ich hielt die Rute in der Hand steil nach oben und leuchtete zudem mit der Stirnlampe in Richtung der Zitterspitze. Das hätte allerdings nicht sein müssen, da kurz nach dem Einwurf ein kräftiger Zug an der Rute mich den Biss nicht verfehlen lassen konnte. Ich schlug an und der Fisch hing. Ich rechnete zu 100 Prozent mit einem weiteren Döbel. Allerdings einem weit größerem. Als ich den Fisch dann im Kescher hatte und im nassen Gras mit Lampe begutachteten konnte, dachte ich zuerst "so einen Fisch habe ich ja noch nie gefangen" Schnell den Meterstab aus dem Schuppen geholt und grob bei 42cm gelandet. Leider hatte ich keine Waage zur Hand. Der Fisch war durchaus bullig. Dann noch schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht und zufrieden nach Hause gefahren. Und jetzt meine Frage an die Experten. Ist es denn tatsächlich ein Güster?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423744
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423745
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423746
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Toller fisch, tolle Farben, dickes Petri Ti-it . Güstern gibt es ja hier am Haus-See auch en masse aber bisher könnte ich nur 20er Kaliber fangen, ob es bei guten Bestand solche Boliden überhaupt gibt weiß ich nicht. Man sagt ja auch bei Brassen, dass die ganz großen immer in Gewässern mit niedrigen Bestand sind. Im Vergleich zur Brasse finde ich übrigens, dass die Güstern bei gleicher Größe deutlich mehr Rabbatz machen, zumindest ist dies hier bei mir so...


----------



## Tricast

Hängt die Größe der Brassen und Güstern vielleicht mit dem Karpfenbestand zusammen? Bei vielen Karpfen bleiben die Brassen und Güstern eher klein?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck

Tricast schrieb:


> Hängt die Größe der Brassen und Güstern vielleicht mit dem Karpfenbestand zusammen? Bei vielen Karpfen bleiben die Brassen und Güstern eher klein?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


ja das würde für mich auch Sinn machen. Das der Karpfenbesatz wie er teilweise betrieben wird nicht unbedingt gut für die Gewässer ist, ist ja auch nicht zu bestreiten...


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Fischen geomas . Die Spitze ist echt gelungen bearbeitet, ich habe meine ja mit weißer Farbe stümperhaft besprüht, taugt aber im Liveeinsatz auch durchaus was. Warum sie die Spitzen original in schwarz lassen weiß kein Mensch. Für meine, eh schon nicht so guten, Augen ist das echt ein Gräuel.
> Toll finde ich, dass die Tricast Überschubspitzen anscheinend auf alle Ruten passen. Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr 4 Stärken bestellt und passte astrein auf die alte 8,6 ftr Tricast Trophy Wand. Auch das Konzept dieses Überschubes kommt mir irgendwie harmonischer vor als die Einsteckspitzen. Wenn ich auf die feine Rute eine stärkere Spitze aufsetze scheint sich die ganze Aktion harmonisch zu verändern. Mag aber auch an der Kürze der rute liegen meine anderen sind ja alle mit 10 ft oder 11ft deutlich länger. Siehst du das ähnlich?
> 
> 
> 
> Toller fisch, tolle Farben, dickes Petri Ti-it . Güstern gibt es ja hier am Haus-See auch en masse aber bisher könnte ich nur 20er Kaliber fangen, ob es bei guten Bestand solche Boliden überhaupt gibt weiß ich nicht. Man sagt ja auch bei Brassen, dass die ganz großen immer in Gewässern mit niedrigen Bestand sind. Im Vergleich zur Brasse finde ich übrigens, dass die Güstern bei gleicher Größe deutlich mehr Rabbatz machen, zumindest ist dies hier bei mir so...



Danke, Dirk. Alle mutmaßlich originalen Überschubspitzen passen richtig gut zu den Ruten von der Aktion her, ich mag das Konzept. 
Die kurze 10ft Trophy Feeder hat allerdings andere Überschubspitzen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, was da original ist und was von niederländischen Rutenbauern gemacht wurde. Auf jeden Fall kommen aus NL hervorrragende Überschubspitzen (ich erwähnte mal die ultraweichen suoerlangen Tips als Nachrüstmöglichkeit).


----------



## Minimax

Zu Güstern habe ich ja, wie bekannt, ein zwiespältiges Verhältnis.
Jedenfalls ist mir aufgefallen, daß kleine und grosse Exemplare, mehr noch als bei anderen Fischen, sich wie zwei unterschiedliche Spezies unterscheiden. Das ist höchstens noch mit Barschen vergleichbar.

Das erbärmliche Millionenheer der kleinen 'Aluchips' treffe ich in meiner Gegend eher in Stillgewässern oder strömungsarmen Flachwasserbereichen an. Selbst Ukeleis und Nanoplötzen bemitleiden sie, und gleichkleine Rotfedern sind wahre Löwen im Vergleich. Beim Angeln mit kleinen Ködern sind sie mir ein Ärgernis, aber sie können ja nichts dafür die armen kleinen Schlucker.

Die Grossen Exemplare hingegen tummeln sich auch in schärfster Strömung und, ich würde sagen sind kräftiger und wütender als gleichgrosse blasse Jungbrassen- kein Wunder. Meist sind es auch aufgrund ihres Alters und bestandener Gefahren auch ausgesprochene Charakterfische. Am Futterplatz behaupten sie sich zäh auch gegen Johnnies. Diese Güstern schätze und respektiere ich.

Eine Besonderheit beider Güstervarianten -also das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck- ist übrigens ein merkwürdiges 'Zittern' oder 'Vibrieren' das man bemerkt, wenn sie gehakt sind. Unabhängig von Grösse und Stärke des Fisches ist dieses 'Zittern' für mich ein klares Zeichen, das eine Güster am anderen Ende der Leitung ist, lange bevor ich den Fisch sehe. Sehr praktisch, dann kann ich schon früher mit dem Motzen und Fluchen anfangen und spare so Zeit.


----------



## geomas

Güstern hatte ich ne ganze Weile nicht mehr...

Heute gab es bis auf eine Ausnahme ausschließlich Plötz von Sub-Pico bis „Pfundig”. Ich war gleich 2x los, am Vormittag und dann vorhin in die Abenddämmerung hinein. Es biß ziemlich gut, viele schöne Plötz von gut 20 bis an die 30cm oder minimal mehr konnte ich landen. Die eine Ausnahme war ein Brassen von etwa 40cm.

Am Vormittag habe ich eine sehr enge Angelstelle befischt, die 2,60m-Silstar war schon zu lang und ich mußte öfters die Schnur aus dem Gesträuch drumherum lösen. Aber ich hatte die ebenso häßliche wie billige Avilent-Picker dabei, die mit ihrer Kürze von etwa 7ft prima paßte.





Die meisten Plötz waren geschätzt 22 bis knapp über 25cm groß.

Mais war der beste Hakenköder, aber auch das „gute Samy's” brachte Fisch. Mal habe ich mit Gummimade als Hakenschmuck geangelt, mal ohne.
Einen ganz klaren Unterschied bei Fischgröße und Beißverhalten kann ich nicht ausmachen, schaden tun die Gummi-Teile offenbar aber nicht. Leider machen sie dann und wann das Hakenlösen etwas schwieriger (Made auf dem Hakenschenkel, teilweise auch auf dem Plättchenhakenknoten).

Naja, zwei Pannen gab es dann noch am Vormittag:





Ständiges Rauspendeln der Montage sorgt gelegentlich für Tüdel, heute hatte es die an der Avilent genutzte Rolle erwischt.
Ab und an sollte man „richtig auswerfen” und unter leichtem Druck einkurbeln, dann verringert sich die ähemm, Zweithaar-Gefahr...





Dann löste sich ein Cresta-Kescherkopf vom Gewinde, die Konstruktion ist mies ausgeführt.
Immerhin hat der Kescherkopf ne ganze Weile durchgehalten. Mittlerweile halte ich Kescherköpfe für Verschleißmaterial.

Am Nachmittag war dann meine derzeitige Lieblingsstelle frei, am Start hatte ich erneut die Silstar Matchpicker in 2,60m und dann mal wieder eine alte Drennan Super-Feeder. Die Silstar wieder mit DS-Blei, die Feederrute mit echter Futterkorbmontage.

Und wieder biß es an der nah und flußabwärts gefischten Picker besser als an der Feederrute. Aber auch an dieser gab es schöne Bisse.





Hier habe ich mal pinke 5mm-Gummi- (oder Silikon-?) Kugeln als Zugabe gefischt, kam bei den Plötz gut an.
Halbe Dendros brachten heute nur kleinere Plötz, Mais lief besser.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> die ähemm, Zweithaar-Gefahr...


Hat nicht einmal Bruder Kochtopf ein gefiederten Wort für das Phänomen geprägt (das ich hier aus Zartgefühlndir gegenüber nicht widerholen will)?


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Hat nicht einmal Bruder Kochtopf ein gefiederten Wort für das Phänomen geprägt (das ich hier aus Zartgefühlndir gegenüber nicht widerholen will)?


Nein, es war der feingeistige Sprtsfrnd Trotta , der einen Mini-Tüdel in einer Abu-Kapselrolle mit dem Begriff „Rostocker Toupet” adelte...


----------



## Trotta

geomas schrieb:


> Nein, es war der feingeistige Sprtsfrnd Trotta , der einen Mini-Tüdel in einer Abu-Kapselrolle mit dem Begriff „Rostocker Toupet” adelte...







Ich? _Feingeistig?! _Da weiß man ja gar nicht, was man zuerst dementieren soll. Sör Kochtopf hat die Sentenz anno 2019 dem  Sprachozean entrissen:


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber ich habe gemerkt wie wichtig eine straffe Schnur beim fischen mit der Kapselrolle ist. In Erinnerung an @geomas als erstbeschreibenden möchte ich die Perückenform gerne *'Rostocker Toupet' *nennen, sehr lästig das Ganze.


----------



## Tikey0815

geomas schrieb:


> Tikey0815 - zur Rolle - ich würde Skyduck vollumfänglich zustimmen - hol Dir bitte ne modernere Rolle zur feinen Acolyte.


 Keiner hat mich gewarnt dass die Schachtel Rosa ist





Aber ich tröste mich, dass Mopped von Bankside Dreamer ist auch Rosa


----------



## geomas

Hui, ähemm, da ging wohl einiges durcheinander in meinem eher spärlich bewachsenen Haupte. Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung für das Anzweifeln Deines Beitrages, lieber Minimax und für das dreiste Herbeizitieren Deiner geschätzten Person, lieber Trotta !

Also Bruder Kochtopf war es, der einst Schabernack trieb. Geeignete Maßnahmen werde ich mir in der Winterpause überlegen.


----------



## geomas

Tikey0815 - die Schachtel mußt Du nicht mit ans Wasser nehmen (Profi-Tipp für lau), die ausgepackte Rolle sollte reichen. 
Glückwunsch zur Daiwa, die wird sich an der feinen Drennan sicher deutlich besser machen als das zuvor gezeigte Gerät.


----------



## skyduck

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Keiner hat mich gewarnt dass die Schachtel Rosa ist
> Anhang anzeigen 423843
> 
> 
> Aber ich tröste mich, dass Mopped von Bankside Dreamer ist auch Rosa



Zumindest bist du nicht beratungsresistent. Ich halte die Rolle für eine gute Wahl. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn? Pack mal aus. Zeige mal….


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Keiner hat mich gewarnt dass die Schachtel Rosa ist
> Anhang anzeigen 423843
> 
> 
> Aber ich tröste mich, dass Mopped von Bankside Dreamer ist auch Rosa


Hahaha, als ich vor einiger Zeit bei meinem Anglershop eine Rolle gekauft habe  kamen wir beim Auussuchen ins Gespräch, und der Angelladenmann hat sich bitterlich über die rosa Boxen der Fuegos beklagt: Er meinte, einige der Jungs lehnen die Rolle wegen der Boxfarbe ab. Tatsächlich!

Ich finde seinen Bericht als eifriger AB Leser und den dadurch gewonnenen Einblicken in die männliche Anglerseele ebenso plausibel.Wie irrational.

Andererseits: Er wollte mich auf ne Fuego hochhandeln (ist ja auch sein Job), da meinte ich auch nee, geh weg mit deiner Mädchenrolle, gibma 3er Exceler.

Aber ontopic und aus fachlicher Neugier: lieber Tikey0815 gibt's nen Grund warum Du die Fuego in XH, also hochübersetzt 6:1 gewählt hast? Fürs Distanzangeln?

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Zumindest bist du nicht beratungsresistent. Ich halte die Rolle für eine gute Wahl. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn? Pack mal aus. Zeige mal….


Ich halte eine 25er LT Rolle auch für sehr gut passend für ne kurze Acolyte Feeder. Tikey0815  's Modell wiegt 205g, aber die verschiedenen Daiwa LTs nehmen sich da alle nicht viel. Und die verschiedenen Daiwa Modelle der Mittelklasse sind alle sehr gute Performer mit gutem P/L Verhältnis. Ich kauf die immer nach Farbe.

An meiner Acolyte plus 10ft habe ich ne 2500er Legalis, und es ist eine stimmige wohlausgewogene Combo mit der man auch spitze Bisse gut parieren kann. Ähnlich wie Du halte ich nichts davon, eine leichte, kurze, snappy Rute wie die Acolyte mit einem schweren Trekker, und sei er noch so nostalgisch und zuverlässig, zu belasten. Insofern hat unser Ükelbruder Tikey eine gute Wahl getroffen, finde ich.


----------



## geomas

An der leichten und sehr weichen Silstar Traverse-X 260 Matchpicker macht sich die Legalis LT 1000 (erstes Modelljahr) ziemlich gut. Einen großen Unterschied zur Exceler LT gleicher Baureihe (habe ich an der Acolyte Ultra 9ft) kann ich nicht feststellen. Was mir aufgefallen ist: die Bremseinstellung ist das Gegenteil von „Quick-Drag” - man muß etwas mehr „schrauben”, um die Bremseinstellung deutlich zu ändern.
Die Mono (Gardner Hydro-Flo in 3lb/0,16mm) paßt richtig gut zu der weichen Silstar, eine Maxima Chameleon in 0,14/0,15mm sollte ebenfalls gut passen.
Zum Angeln auf Plötz ist die Rute ein Gedicht, auch wenn sie etwas mehr nachschwingt als die neulich erwähnte alte Balzer von Heinz (eine fast perfekte Rotaugen-Rute). Die Balzer hat im Gegensatz zur Silstar superfeine Carbon-Spitzen, dies trägt sicher zum dem „sauschnelle Rute”-Eindruck bei.

Die vertüdelte Mono auf der Ryobi ist Geschichte, eine neue Montage geknüppert. Die erstaunlich fähige Avilent-Picker bereit für den nächsten Einsatz.

Positiv ist übrigens der Ersteindruck von den (relativ teuren) Guru Kaizen-Haken. Die ähneln dem LS-2210, sind aber widerhakenlos und scheinen mir etwas länger scharf zu bleiben als die LS-2210. Ist nur ein erster Eindruck nach 3 oder 4 Dutzend Plötz mit einem 14er Kaizen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Positiv ist übrigens der Ersteindruck von den (relativ teuren) Guru Kaizen-Haken. Die ähneln dem LS-2210, sind aber widerhakenlos und scheinen mir etwas länger scharf zu bleiben als die LS-2210. Ist nur ein erster Eindruck nach 3 oder 4 Dutzend Plötz mit einem 14er Kaizen.


Oh, die sehen sehr gut aus, sehr zwounzwanzogzehnich. Schade das sie nicht grösser als #10 gefertigt werden. Und ja, unter den vielen positiven Eigenschaften des 2210, die man loben könnte, ist Schneidhaltigkeit nicht vertreten. Sie stumpfen schneller ab als ein Sozialarbeiter in ner Favela.
Die Kaizens in #4 oder #6 würd ich sofort ins Tulip versenken.

Guru machen schon tolle Sachen, aber bekanntlich haben sie das Konzept des 'Goldhakens' ganz neu und wortwörtlich interpretiert.


----------



## geomas

Ne Alternative zum 2210 könnte auch der „Fine Carp” aus der A1-Team Feeder-Serie von Gamakatsu sein. Den gibt es bis zur #6, er ähnelt von der Form her wieder dem 2210, hat einen Widerhaken, ist schwarz und laut Werbung aus besserem Stahl gefertigt als die einfacheren Hakenmodell von Gamakatsu. Den hatte ich in ner #6 im Winter an den Posenruten beim Döbeln mit Brotflocke im Einsatz.
Die Größen habe ich nicht Seite an Seite verglichen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Ne Alternative zum 2210 könnte auch der „Fine Carp” aus der A1-Serie von Gamakatsu sein. Den gibt es bis zur #6, er ähnelt von der Form her wieder dem 2210, hat einen Widerhaken, ist schwarz und laut Werbung aus besserem Stahl gefertigt als die einfacheren Hakenmodell von Gamakatsu. Den hatte ich in ner #6 im Winter an den Posenruten beim Döbeln mit Brotflocke im Einsatz.
> Die Größen habe ich nicht Seite an Seite verglichen.


Ich lebe ja ganz gut mit dem LS2210. An meiner Pferdegründlingstelle, gegen Abend, habe ich ihn zur Sicherheit dann und wann gegen einen Kamasan B983 Eyed ausgetauscht*

Man muss eben dann und wann die Spitze kontrollieren und ggf austauschen.
Bezogen auf grosse Grössen (#2-#8) konnte ich bei Hängern und durchgebundener Stroft feststellen, das der LS 2210 ab 20er-22er Schnur aufgebogen wird, vorher bricht die Schnur.

Ein LS 2210 an 14er hat sich glänzend bewährt als zweimal versehentlich ein dickleibiger Spiegler eingestiegen ist.
Hg
Mini


*Diese Gefahr besteht nun dort nicht mehr, dank den eifrigen und kulinarisch interessierten Mitanglern. Vielen Dank liebe Kollegen, ich hoffe sie haben Euch oder Euren Hühnern geschmeckt. So was leckeres und seltenes gibt's hier sonst nur in der Elbe und Oder.


----------



## Tikey0815

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ontopic und aus fachlicher Neugier: lieber Tikey0815 gibt's nen Grund warum Du die Fuego in XH, also hochübersetzt 6:1 gewählt hast? Fürs Distanzangeln?
> 
> Hg
> Minimax


Hier ist das gute Stück






Aber Minimax hat meine List schon fast durchschaut   Er ist halt fachlich sehr versiert, dennoch konnte er meiner durchgeknalltheit nichts entgegensetzen
Ich hab nämlich zwei Finten auf einmal geschafft, das erste….euch ne XH Rolle als Rolle für die neue Acolyte einzuschieben und für meine Missus genau derselbe Grund überhaupt eine neue Rolle zu kaufen 
Die XH Rolle ist nämlich garnicht für die Acolyte….Nein, sie ist für eine weitere neue gebrauchte Errungenschaft:





Und für die Acolyte liegen hier noch zwei perfekte Rollen aus dem Bestand bereit:




Ne Nash BP-4 sollte perfekt an einer Feeder wirken…..oder doch Oldschool:




Ne Snap LS 500 

Übrigens, in der Hand gewogen tun sich die 3 Rollen nur minimal unterscheiden, bin aber neugierig und will sie demnächst mal einzeln wiegen


----------



## Hecht100+

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> sie ist für eine weitere neue gebrauchte Errungenschaf


Hast du bei der Rute eine Filter drauf wegen der Farbe*



*
Ich habe sie etwas anders.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Rute eine Filter drauf wegen der Farbe*
> Anhang anzeigen 423872
> *
> Ich habe sie etwas anders.
> Anhang anzeigen 423873


Keinen Filter, die ist wirklich so metallisch in der Farbe, find ich schick


----------



## daci7

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hier ist das gute Stück
> Anhang anzeigen 423864
> 
> 
> Aber Minimax hat meine List schon fast durchschaut   Er ist halt fachlich sehr versiert, dennoch konnte er meiner durchgeknalltheit nichts entgegensetzen
> Ich hab nämlich zwei Finten auf einmal geschafft, das erste….euch ne XH Rolle als Rolle für die neue Acolyte einzuschieben und für meine Missus genau derselbe Grund überhaupt eine neue Rolle zu kaufen
> Die XH Rolle ist nämlich garnicht für die Acolyte….Nein, sie ist für eine weitere neue gebrauchte Errungenschaft:
> Anhang anzeigen 423865
> 
> 
> Und für die Acolyte liegen hier noch zwei perfekte Rollen aus dem Bestand bereit:
> Anhang anzeigen 423870
> 
> Ne Nash BP-4 sollte perfekt an einer Feeder wirken…..oder doch Oldschool:
> Anhang anzeigen 423871
> 
> Ne Snap LS 500
> 
> Übrigens, in der Hand gewogen tun sich die 3 Rollen nur minimal unterscheiden, bin aber neugierig und will sie demnächst mal einzeln wiegen


Die BP-4 ist in vielen Belangen eine tolle Rolle (Aussehen, Quickdrag, Gewicht, Schnurfassung, *) aaaaaber ich habe bei meinen beiden BP-4ern Probleme mit der Bremse. Selbst nach neuem Fetten und dem Einsatz von Carbonscheiben geht die Bremse eher unruhig... für mich ist das erträglich, da die beiden gerade an meinen Zanderrütchen weilen ... an einer leichten bis mittleren Feeder wäre mir das allerdings ein Dorn im Auge. Läuft deine BP smooth?
Groetjes
David
*Preis!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Habt ihr nicht genug Tackle?  

 Bei mir ist es leider noch zuwenig .

Daher mußte ich ein wenig aufrüsten,

Aero GTM 2000
Exori Projekt I 2.0, keine Ahnung ob die was taugt (geschenkt bekommen)


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Die BP-4 ist in vielen Belangen eine tolle Rolle (Aussehen, Quickdrag, Gewicht, Schnurfassung, *) aaaaaber ich habe bei meinen beiden BP-4ern Probleme mit der Bremse. Selbst nach neuem Fetten und dem Einsatz von Carbonscheiben geht die Bremse eher unruhig... für mich ist das erträglich, da die beiden gerade an meinen Zanderrütchen weilen ... an einer leichten bis mittleren Feeder wäre mir das allerdings ein Dorn im Auge. Läuft deine BP smooth?
> Groetjes
> David
> *Preis!


Hmm David, hab die vorhin mal in die Hand genommen und die Bremse getestet, ich kann mich da nicht beklagen, läuft sauber und Smooth


----------



## skyduck

Nábend liebe Ükel-KameradInnen

# Haken

Ich lese hier ja immer sehr viel über Typen und Formen, daher meine Frage. Ich möchte mir eine kleine Auswahl gebundene Vorfächer fertig stellen. diese sollen in die Kiepe in diese neckische Vorrichtung gepackt werden:







jetzt nutze ich ja oft die unterschiedlichsten Hakenmodelle und Größen. Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Haken/Vorfächer Kombis ihr so mitnehmt/schleppt. Am Wasser selber möchte ich nicht binden, da bräuchte ich immer eine Lesebrille mit und habe ich auch keinen Bock zu. Aktuell tendiere ich dazu 16er,12er, 10er, 8er und 6er Haken in jeweils 2 Versionen zu knüppern, also jewils mit unterschiedlicher Vorfachdicke.


#Edit: Das ganze bezieht sich jetzt natürlich nur aufs feedern oder fischen mit der Bomb.


----------



## Professor Tinca

skyduck schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Haken/Vorfächer Kombis ihr so mitnehmt/schleppt.



Ich hab immer reichlich Fertigvorfächer in allen Größen dabei aber auch ungebundene Haken und Schnur(für Notfälle).


----------



## Mescalero

Das kann man natürlich machen, habe ich auch einige Zeit so getan. Immer mit der romantischen Vorstellung im Kopf, abends bei Kerzenschein und einem Glas Bordeaux die Vorräte neu zu binden und aufzustocken. 

Bei mir hat es auf lange Sicht nicht funktioniert! Garantiert hat am Wasser ausgerechnet der LS2210 in Größe 16 gefehlt oder es gab zwar welche aber mit zu dicker Schnur. Oder zu kurz.
Ich bin dazu übergegangen, an Ort und Stelle zu binden, geht ja flott und man braucht nur ein paar Spulen mit Schnur (hat man sowieso dabei), Tütchen mit Haken und natürlich den Lesestein.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das kann man natürlich machen, habe ich auch einige Zeit so getan. Immer mit der romantischen Vorstellung im Kopf, abends bei Kerzenschein und einem Glas Bordeaux die Vorräte neu zu binden und aufzustocken.
> 
> Bei mir hat es auf lange Sicht nicht funktioniert! Garantiert hat am Wasser ausgerechnet der LS2210 in Größe 16 gefehlt oder es gab zwar welche aber mit zu dicker Schnur. Oder zu kurz.
> Ich bin dazu übergegangen, an Ort und Stelle zu binden, geht ja flott und man braucht nur ein paar Spulen mit Schnur (hat man sowieso dabei), Tütchen mit Haken und natürlich den Lesestein.


Erlaubt mir meine Wißbegier.....aber was ist ein Lesestein ?


----------



## Mescalero

Der Vorläufer der Lesebrille, erfunden im frühen Mittelalter.


----------



## Hecht100+

Andere sagen Lupe dazu.


----------



## geomas

Ich binde Vorfächer meist direkt am Wasser, habe aber fast immer auch Fertigvorfächer (überwiegend in klassischer Briefchen-Form) dabei und kürze diese oft und gerne. Ein Briefchen gebundener Gamakatsu LS-2210 in Größe 12/14 mit Vorfachlänge 45/60cm taugt für sehr viele Situationen meiner Grundangelei.

Lose dabei habe ich eigentlich immer LS-2210 von 12-16 und gerne auch LS-1810 oder die ähnlichen A1 Fine Feeder in Größen 10-12.

Das ist die ideale Welt, in der Praxis sieht das dann oft so aus:





Inhalt Jackentasche gestern Abend, ich dachte, es wäre alles fein abgestuft...

...wobei man in der Silverfish-Welt mit so ner reduzierten Auswahl ganz schön weit kommen kann.


----------



## Mescalero

Übrigens wurden die ersten aus Bergkristall geschliffen. Oder Beryll - daher die neuzeitliche "Brille", auch etymologisch interessant.


----------



## Mescalero

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Andere sagen Lupe dazu.


Nicht ganz, eine Lupe ist im Gegensatz beidseitig und symmetrisch konvex geschliffen, der Lesestein ist flach und nur oben rund.


----------



## Tikey0815

Ach sowas......ich kann mir denken warum, als ich letztens am Haussee von skyduck versucht habe, schielend eine Montage neu zu bestücken, war mir auch nach einer Vergrößerungslupe 
Ich warte ja nurnoch darauf, dass der erste Tackleshop ne Sanitätssparte im Shop aufnimmt.......Angler gehören ja immer öfter zur alternden Boomer Generation


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Aktuell tendiere ich dazu 16er,12er, 10er, 8er und 6er Haken in jeweils 2 Versionen zu knüppern, also jewils mit unterschiedlicher Vorfachdicke.


Die Frage, welche sich mir mit Macht aufdrängt; warum keine 14er.....


----------



## rustaweli

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Angler gehören ja immer öfter zur alternden Boomer Generation


Nächster Irrweg!


----------



## skyduck

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Frage, welche sich mir mit Macht aufdrängt; warum keine 14er.....


14er setze ich irgendwie nie ein, habe da auch keinen Platz für das geplante System. Seit jeher war 16er meine Standrd Startgröße, wenn der zu klein war habe ich immer nen 10er genommen, also ist selbst der 12er schon ein Schritt mehr. Wenn es dann über 10er geht finde ich eine Abstufung in Zweierschritten schon sinnvoll. Ich hoffe ich habe damit diese Fragen hoch wissentschaftlich und zufriedenstellend umfassend beantwortet, lieber rhinefisher


----------



## geomas

Der oft erwähnte und von mir noch öfters gefischte Gamakatsu LS-2210 hat übrigens noch einen riesigen Vorteil: es gibt ihn in einer unfaßbaren Auswahl als fertig gebundenen Vorfachhaken.

Praktisch weil passend ohne nötige Vorfachkürzung sind die „Bread/Brotflocken”-Vorfachhaken. Da kommt der 2210 goldig daher, Vorfachlänge 45 oder 60cm.
Wer dickere Vorfächer und größere Haken sucht wird beim 2210 als „Zanderhaken/Barschhaken” oder „Forellenhaken” (bis Größe 1 und 2m Vorfachlänge) fündig.
Und als „River Feeder” gibts ihn auch in sehr kleinen Größen mit 1m-Vorfach.

Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich übrigens mal mit dem *1130G* als „Maishaken” gemacht - der brach schon bei geringer Belastung. Gut möglich ist leider, daß ich dies hier am Stammtisch irrtümlich dem goldenen 2210 zugeschrieben habe.


----------



## geomas

Übrigens finde ich die ganze Haken-Diskussion superspannend. In manchen Situationen kann meiner Meinung nach ein Wechsel zu fast schwerelosen Ködern in Verbindung mit relativ großen, aber dünndrahtigen Haken doch noch Bisse bringen. In anderen Situationen mag ein sehr kleiner, aber starker Haken mit 2 Castern oder anderen kleinen Ködern einen Bonusfisch liefern.

Für die Stipperei (lang/lang, also mit der Whip) habe ich mir aus Neugier gerade noch sehr widegapige und superkurzschenklige Haken bestellt.
Für Mais, Softpellets und kleineren Breadpunch als Köder. Irgendwie kann ich mir momentan eine Ende des superangenehmen Herbstwetters mit beißwütigen Fischis gar nicht vorstellen, möchte aber gerüstet sein für die feinere Angelei.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> habe ich mir aus Neugier gerade noch sehr widegapige und superkurzschenklige Haken bestellt.



Was für welche?


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für welche?


Guru Extra Strong Carp Barbless Gr. 18 und Super XS Spade in 12-16 auch von Guru (Ausverkauf bei Goch).

Ich werde berichten, wie die sich machen.


----------



## silverfish

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab immer reichlich Fertigvorfächer in allen Größen dabei aber auch ungebundene Haken und Schnur(für Notfälle).


Genauso .  Heute hatte ich zwar reichlich Haken und Schnur dabei. Aber als Beschwerung nur die Schachtel mit den Klemmbleien. 
Futterkorb ging nicht. Also an die Feeder ne Posenmontage .
War aber alles umsonst,weil nur an der Stippe abging.





Angefüttert mit Futtermix. Mais an den Haken.
Nix. Made ran ,das Gezuppel ging los.  Hatte Rotaugen in Verdacht. Falsch.
Kam als erstes diese Kreatur aus dem Wasser.





Na gut. Also Köderfisch angeln. Die Posenrute rein und grösseren Haken dran und Grundel per Lippköderung raus.
An der Stippe auf kleine Dendros gewechselt . Kamen wohl 8/9 von den Breitmäulern in kurzer Zeit ausm Wasser. Man muss immer wieder staunen wie diese Winzlinge ,teilweise nur 4 bis 5 cm ,die Pose abtauchen liessen.
*






*


----------



## silverfish

Dann mal etwas stärkeres in der Tiefe von 2m. Leider ab. Was war das bloss ? Also Mais und Wurm dran. Biss. Aha ,dachte ich ,also doch Plötzen oder Plieten am Spot. Denkste ! Kam dieser 28er vorm Kescher hoch.





Danach noch zwei Kleinere.


----------



## silverfish

In Folge gingen nur noch Grundeln an den Haken . Trotzdem war es ein kurzweiliges Angeln ,auch ohne Zielfisch.
Der Wind hielt sich an dem Spot in Grenzen. Die Leute welche ihre Hunde am Kanal ausführten alle nett und rücksichtsvoll.
24 Grundeln habe ich leicht gesalzen und für spätere Sitzungen eingefroren.
Mal sehen was morgen an der Laterne geht.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht, silverfish  und Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## rhinefisher

silverfish schrieb:


> Kam als erstes diese Kreatur aus dem Wasser.


Beim ersten Bild dachte ich noch "was für ein schönes Gewässer"
Beim Zweiten " Schade..."


----------



## silverfish

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Beim ersten Bild dachte ich noch "was für ein schönes Gewässer"
> Beim Zweiten " Schade..."


Tja , so sieht Integration aus. Meine erste Grundel muss ich so 2002 im Rhein gefangen haben. Jetzt sind die Biester auch im OHK präsent.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Ich binde Vorfächer meist direkt am Wasser, habe aber fast immer auch Fertigvorfächer (überwiegend in klassischer Briefchen-Form) dabei und kürze diese oft und gerne. Ein Briefchen gebundener Gamakatsu LS-2210 in Größe 12/14 mit Vorfachlänge 45/60cm taugt für sehr viele Situationen meiner Grundangelei.
> 
> Lose dabei habe ich eigentlich immer LS-2210 von 12-16 und gerne auch LS-1810 oder die ähnlichen A1 Fine Feeder in Größen 10-12.
> 
> Das ist die ideale Welt, in der Praxis sieht das dann oft so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inhalt Jackentasche gestern Abend, ich dachte, es wäre alles fein abgestuft...
> 
> ...wobei man in der Silverfish-Welt mit so ner reduzierten Auswahl ganz schön weit kommen kann.


Georg und auch an alle anderen, welche selbst binden. Wie macht ihr das denn mit kleinen Haken? Habt ihr da Hilfsmittel? Ich tu mich bei kleiner als Größe 10 echt oft richtig schwer.

Hier noch ein Bild verschiedener älterer Cormoran Karpfenhaken, welche ich für sehr gut befinde. Allerdings nicht zum Karpfenfischen. Hierfür sind die viel zu filigran. Der linke nennt sich auch noch "Specimen-Karpfenhaken". Trotzdem bemerkenswert, dass Cormoran hier 3 (oder gar noch mehr?) verschiedene Modelle hatte. Die dürften wohl so ungefähr in die gleiche Zeit fallen.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Niklas32

Zum Thema Vorfachmitnahme

Ich binde ebenfalls zu Hause vor. Die Vorfächer wickel ich auf so ein weiches Brettchen. Kriege da glaube ich 12 oder 13 Stück drauf. 
Die Vorfachlänge halte ich dabei sehr kurz. So 20-30 cm. Kürzer fische ich eigentlich nie. Verlängern tu ich den Abstand zum Korb mithilfe von Stoppern. Das klappt für mich aktuell sehr gut. So kann ich mich bei der Mitnahme ganz auf Haken und Vorfachdicken konzentrieren. 
Bei den Haken habe ich mich aktuell auf sehr dünndrähtige 14er eingeschossen. Von Gefühl her bringen mir die quasi schwerelosen Maden am meisten Bisse. Bread Punsch oder zur Not ein Maiskorn kann ich so ebenfalls anbieten. 
Kleiner werden meine Haken eigentlich nicht. Zur Not habe ich aber immer ein paar sehr kleine fertig gekaufte mit. 
Zu den 14ern an verschieden Vorfachstärken gesellen sich ein paar 12er und 10er. Mehr brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Natürlich schleppe ich dazu aber noch eine breite Auswahl an Fertigvorfächern sowie lose Haken und Vorfachmaterial mit. Zur Not wird eben schnell am Wasser was geknüppert.


----------



## Niklas32

Ti-it schrieb:


> Georg und auch an alle anderen, welche selbst binden. Wie macht ihr das denn mit kleinen Haken? Habt ihr da Hilfsmittel? Ich tu mich bei kleiner als Größe 10 echt oft richtig schwer.


Das geht mir ähnlich. Ich bin relativ frisch beim Selberbinden und hatte zu Beginn mit meinen Wurstfingern und kleinen Haken so meine Probleme. 
Die Lösung bestand für mich dann in der Wahl des Knotens. Anders als viele andere Knoten für Plätchenhaken nutze ich inzwischen einen bei dem von der Spitze weg in Richtung des Plätchens gewickelt wird. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung ob der Knoten einen speziellen Namen hat. 
Der Hakenbogen ist für mich jedenfalls besser greifbar und es bleibt mir bei kleinen Haken mehr Platz zum Arbeiten.
Einen Unterschied in der Tragkraft zum herkömmlichen Hakenknoten konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen.


----------



## geomas

#hakenbinden

Tja, meine Augen sind nicht mehr so gut, neue Gläser für die Brille sind auch schon ne Weile nötig.
Und dennoch klappts meistens ganz gut mit dem Hakenbinden am Wasser. Bei Haken, die nicht zu fein sind, klappt es auch mit kleinen Nenn-Größen.
Ein 16er 2210 zum Beispiel ist nie ein Problem, den kriege ich vermutlich auch bis zur Größe 20 von Hand sicher gebunden.
Bei richtig dünndrahtigen Haken („Kanal-Haken”) spielt meine Tagesform die größte Rolle. Alte sehr feine Gamakatsu-Haken zum Beispiel sind in Größe 12/14 nur an perfekten Tagen für mich händelbar.

Ansonsten: am liebsten befestige ich das Vorfachmaterial schon an der Rute/Montage und bringe es dann gegen die Rutenspitze oder gegen das Gewicht eines Futterkorbs auf Spannung und binde dann den ganz normalen Plättchenhaken vom Plättchen zum Bogen hin.

Mit Hakenbinde-Hilfsmitteln (Hook-Tyer”) werde ich nicht warm. Einen guten Bindestock würde ich gerne mal probieren, das hat jetzt aber keine Priorität.


PS: Ti-it - der Cormoran „Specimen-Karpfenhaken” sieht in der Tat dünn aus, sollte super für die Brassenangelei taugen. Was hast Du da für Mono dran? Die kommt mir in Relation zum Haken eher derb vor. Vielleicht „hakt” es daran.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Guten Abend liebe Mitückel sehr interessant eure Ausführungen zu den Haken. Ich knibbel meine Haken nach der Nummer mit dem döbel im Sommer mittlerweile auch sehr gerne selbst. Lediglich die feinen kaufe ich dann beim Tackeldealer da meine riesen Branken sich doch ganz gerne verknoten selbst bei 10er und 8er Haken. Der Einfachheit halber benutze ich auch Öhrhaken. Ich habe mittlerweile auch Gamakatzu Haken Schätzen gelernt welche genau gerade bei mir in der Kiste liegen weiß ich allerdings nicht. 
Aber wie bei der gesamten Angelei bin ich auch hier noch Anfänger und binde bisweilen mit sicherheit noch zu grob, da sich mein Hauptaugenmerk noch auf berhaupt etwas fangen legt.
Deshalb gleich mal Nr Frage hinterher: Welche Vorfach Materialien benutzt ihr? Fluro, schwimmend oder sinkend, Dicke, Farbe? Und warum tut ihr das?
Für Antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
So und nun zu überhaupt was Fangen.....


----------



## Mescalero

Ti-it schrieb:


> Georg und auch an alle anderen, welche selbst binden. Wie macht ihr das denn mit kleinen Haken? Habt ihr da Hilfsmittel? Ich tu mich bei kleiner als Größe 10 echt oft richtig schwer.
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild verschiedener älterer Cormoran Karpfenhaken, welche ich für sehr gut befinde. Allerdings nicht zum Karpfenfischen. Hierfür sind die viel zu filigran. Der linke nennt sich auch noch "Specimen-Karpfenhaken". Trotzdem bemerkenswert, dass Cormoran hier 3 (oder gar noch mehr?) verschiedene Modelle hatte. Die dürften wohl so ungefähr in die gleiche Zeit fallen.
> Anhang anzeigen 423919
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Mit aktuellen Karpfenhaken haben die Cormorane aber nicht mehr viel zu tun. Einen 20-Pfünder würden sie wahrscheinlich nur schwer aushalten und das ist nach heutigen Maßstäben noch nicht einmal ein "Specimen". Als Schleien/Brassen/Döbel-Haken oder für normale Karpfen ist er bestimmt super, die Form ist es jedenfalls.

Das werkzeuglose Binden, auch mit Hilfsmitteln wie Arterienklemme, habe ich noch nie gut hinbekommen. Ich verwende den Stonfo Hakenbinder, damit gelingen auch die allerkleinsten Haken mühelos.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri erstmal dir mein lieber Silver für den Kurzweiligen Angeltag. Und natürlich ein Petri an alle denen ich noch keins gewünscht habe.
Heute war es endlich wieder mal soweit Angeln mit der ganzen Familie.
Heute früh alles zurecht gemacht und um elf ging es endlich los.
Geangelt habe ich mit zwei Ruten einmal die Karpfenkeule die mit nem Boili bestückt wenig Aufmerksamkeit braucht und als zweites mit meiner Daiwa Feederrute.
Beangelt haben wir meinen neuen lieblings Platz an dem ich den "diskoiden" (einfach ein geiles Wort )Karpfen an Land gebracht habe. In den ersten zwei Stunden tat sich nicht viel ein paar kurze Zupfer die aber nicht zum Erfolg führten. Nachdem ich aber in den letzten Tagen immer wieder gelesen habe, das um die Mittagszeit tote Hose ist, beschicktr ich meinen Platz unbeirrt weiter mit Futter.
Und siehe da dann ging die Plötzenparty Plötzlich los. Der Platz war angenommen und meine unermüdlichen Landungshelfer konnten endlich ihre Arbeit aufnehmen.







Jeder Wurf brachte Aktion.
Leider gelang es mir nicht jeden Biss zu verwerten, da die Bisse kurz und heftig kamen.




Wenn nicht die Hand über der Rute lag ging der hieb ins Leere.

Alles in allem konnte ich 8 schöne Plötzen zwischen 17cm und 27cm an Land bringen. Einer ist mir leider entwischt da er mir entglitt.
Die Anderen sieben kamen mit nach Hause zwei 17er zur Schnabeldöbeljagt und der Rest für Bratplötze.




Alles in allem eine kurzweilige Angelei mit Spaß für die ganze Familie.
Ach ja und wer sich Fragt was mit der anderen Rute war die lag den ganzen Tag daneben und hat keinen Muks gemacht. Aber genau aus dem Grund lag sie ja auch da. 

Gruß Max


----------



## silverfish

Digges Petri Kurt.
Schöne Fische und schöne Bilder. 
Lasst Euch die Rutilus schmecken !


----------



## daci7

Also ich  in da ganz beim Prof - meine Hakenmappe ist meist dabei und da drin sind einige fertig gebundene Vorfächer fürs Feedern und einige lose Haken fürs "schnell mal ausprobieren". Die Auswahl sieht dann in etwa so aus:
Mappe








Fertigvorfächer (normalerweise sind da noch 8er Barbenhaken an 25er Leine dabei, da hat mein Dealer grade Lieferengpässe)




Lose Haken und Schnur (GTM, hier fehlt grad 14er ubd 12er - feiner binde ich nicht)




Viele von den Fertigvorfächern habe ich aber doppelt und dreifach dabei, besonders die Barbenvorfächer ... beim Rheinfeeder geht schonmal ne Packubg drauf, weil stumpf, aufgebogen oder abgeknipst.
Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Na das fetzt ja, Familienangeln bei wunderschönem Herbstwetter und dann beißt es auch noch gut - Petri an Dich und die Landungshelfer, Karacho_Kurt !

PS: an Vorfachmaterial für die normale Angelei mit Futterkorb, kleinem Grundblei oder Pose benutze ich normale Qualitätsmono* von 0,12 bis 0,18mm (dann und wann drüber oder drunter) oder Fluorocarbon-Material ähnlicher Stärke. Mal so, mal so.


*) Stroft GTM gibt es zum Beispiel auch auf kleinen Spulen speziell als Vorfachmaterial


----------



## kuttenkarl

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild verschiedener älterer Cormoran Karpfenhaken,


Gab die auch noch als Futura CGS und als Schleienhaken. Die Schleienhaken sind sehr schnell gebrochen.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Das waren so Mitte bis Ende der 80 Jahre meine Karpfenhaken. Den großen direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden, Teigklumpen dran geknetet und dann ausgeworfen. Rute auf dem Steg abgelegt und Bügel auf, als Bißanzeiger diente Alupapier. Angefüttert wurde von Hand, ich konnte von Hand die Köder genau soweit werfen wie mit der Rute. Waren vieleicht so 30m, weiter draußen wurde nicht geangelt.
Die Haken liegen seid mindestens 25 Jahre bei mir im Schuppen, wenn da einer Interesse dran hat, kann er sich bei mir melden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax

Ich Fische ja sehr gerne Durchgebunden. Außerhalb des Ükels würde ich natürlich ein argumentatives Feuerwerk entzünden, warum ich dies tue, aber Euch meine Stammtischbrüder kann ich nicht täuschen: Ich bin schlicht zu faul.

Jedenfalls habe ich dafür immer eine kleine Hakenbox dabei, mit, na sagen wir 10-12 Hakensorten in verschiedenen Grössen. Realität benutze ich 90% vielleicht 3, 4, 6 Muster.

Neben der Hakenbox habe ich immer einen Line Dispenser, wie die Flyboys ihn nutzen an der Weste, mit Spulen von 12er bis 28er oderso, ich glaube auch etwas Fluoro.
Mit diesen beiden Elementen kann ich Gazillionen an Lösungen on the Spot kreieren.

Wenns sein muss, knüpper ich dann und wann eine entsprechende Länge dünnerer Schnur an die Hauptschnur, oder auch mal Fluo, mit nem 3 turn Waterknot. Beispielsweise hat mir erst ein vorschalten von 014er Fluo vor meine 018er Hauptschnur an diesem low&clear Abschnitt dann doch noch eine schöne Strecke an Kleinjohnnies gebracht, vorher hatten sie keine Lust zu beissen :





Ja und für robustes, nächtliches Grundangeln auf nicht direkt ükelige Spezies benutze ich gerne fertig gekaufte Vorfächer, die ich dann auch einfach in (jetzt Rollen sich bei Tricast die Zehennägel auf) Karabiner einhängen.

Also, ihr seht, ich bin da eher schlampig unterwegs ähhmm.. bevorzuge einen situativ-intuitiv orientierten Ansatz.

Aber im ggs. Zu dieser Vorfach-Scholastik, mit der ich wenig anfangen kann, halte ich die Wahl des konkreten Hakenmodells in Bezug auf Grösse und Art des Köders sowie des erwarteten Zielfischs für kritisch und wichtig. Ganz ohne Flax.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

geomas schrieb:


> Na das fetzt ja, Familienangeln bei wunderschönem Herbstwetter und dann beißt es auch noch gut - Petri an Dich und die Landungshelfer, Karacho_Kurt !
> 
> PS: an Vorfachmaterial für die normale Angelei mit Futterkorb, kleinem Grundblei oder Pose benutze ich normale Qualitätsmono* von 0,12 bis 0,18mm (dann und wann drüber oder drunter) oder Fluorocarbon-Material ähnlicher Stärke. Mal so, mal so.
> 
> 
> *) Stroft GTM gibt es zum Beispiel auch auf kleinen Spulen speziell als Vorfachmaterial


Danke damit bin ich schon mal etwas schlauer als vorher.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Die Stroftspulen sind teuer, daher nur einmal kaufen. Wenn alle, eurem Tackledealer die Reste von den Großspulen abluchsen. Wenn da nur noch ein Rest von unter 100m drauf ist kann er den Rest nicht mehr verkaufen. Meistens bekomme ich die dann für lau.


----------



## geomas

^  super Tipp, danke, Gerd.






Gamakatsu LS-3390B, hier Größe 10

...die hier gibt es leider nicht mehr, schon seit einigen (10-15?) Jahren. 
Die suche ich in jeder Größe, falls jemand noch welche hat oder irgendwo sieht - es wäre super, wenn Ihr mich  kontaktieren könntet.


----------



## daci7

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hmm David, hab die vorhin mal in die Hand genommen und die Bremse getestet, ich kann mich da nicht beklagen, läuft sauber und Smooth


Das freut mich natürlich sehr für dich - dann ist das Röllchen sogar richtig gut!
Wie gesagt, bei meinen beiden BP-4ern geht die Bremse nur ruckelnt an, also nicht wenn die Bremse offen ist, aber bei etwas stärker eingestellter Bremse sind meine beiden nicht so smooth ... bisher hab ich das auf dieses ultrasensitive Quickdrag System geschoben. Bei den Röllchen ist ja zwischen komplett auf und bombenfest nur ne Vierteldrehung oder so ...


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> ^  super Tipp, danke, Gerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamakatsu LS-3390B, hier Größe 10
> 
> ...die hier gibt es leider nicht mehr, schon seit einigen (10-15?) Jahren.
> Die suche ich in jeder Größe, falls jemand noch welche hat oder irgendwo sieht - es wäre super, wenn Ihr mich  kontaktieren könntet.


Die Restbestände an Gamakatsu Barbless habe ich beim Gerlinger vor zwei oder so Jahren aufgekauft. Die waren alle reduziert und wurden verramscht aber LS-3390 waren nicht dabei, es waren auch nur wenige (zwei oder drei) Sorten.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich Fische ja sehr gerne Durchgebunden. Außerhalb des Ükels würde ich natürlich ein argumentatives Feuerwerk entzünden, warum ich dies tue, aber Euch meine Stammtischbrüder kann ich nicht täuschen: Ich bin schlicht zu faul.
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich dafür immer eine kleine Hakenbox dabei, mit, na sagen wir 10-12 Hakensorten in verschiedenen Grössen. Realität benutze ich 90% vielleicht 3, 4, 6 Muster.
> 
> Neben der Hakenbox habe ich immer einen Line Dispenser, wie die Flyboys ihn nutzen an der Weste, mit Spulen von 12er bis 28er oderso, ich glaube auch etwas Fluoro.
> Mit diesen beiden Elementen kann ich Gazillionen an Lösungen on the Spot kreieren.
> 
> Wenns sein muss, knüpper ich dann und wann eine entsprechende Länge dünnerer Schnur an die Hauptschnur, oder auch mal Fluo, mit nem 3 turn Waterknot. Beispielsweise hat mir erst ein vorschalten von 014er Fluo vor meine 018er Hauptschnur an diesem low&clear Abschnitt dann doch noch eine schöne Strecke an Kleinjohnnies gebracht, vorher hatten sie keine Lust zu beissen :
> Anhang anzeigen 423933
> 
> 
> Ja und für robustes, nächtliches Grundangeln auf nicht direkt ükelige Spezies benutze ich gerne fertig gekaufte Vorfächer, die ich dann auch einfach in (jetzt Rollen sich bei Tricast die Zehennägel auf) Karabiner einhängen.
> 
> Also, ihr seht, ich bin da eher schlampig unterwegs ähhmm.. bevorzuge einen situativ-intuitiv orientierten Ansatz.
> 
> Aber im ggs. Zu dieser Vorfach-Scholastik, mit der ich wenig anfangen kann, halte ich die Wahl des konkreten Hakenmodells in Bezug auf Grösse und Art des Köders sowie des erwarteten Zielfischs für kritisch und wichtig. Ganz ohne Flax.


Was für eine Idylle! Kein Wunder, dass die halbe Welt nach B. will und als den einzig lebenswerten Ort der Welt betrachtet. Jetzt verstehe ich das.


----------



## rhinefisher

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Heute war es endlich wieder mal soweit Angeln mit der ganzen Familie.


Schade dass Du dein vierbeiniges Familienmitglied nicht besser geknipst hast...
OEB?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schade dass Du dein vierbeiniges Familienmitglied nicht besser geknipst hast...
> OEB?


Yes.


----------



## geomas

#hakenbinden
#korrektur

Denkfehler gestern beim Tippen: ich binde immer vom Bogen zum Plättchen hin, das Vorfachmaterial kommt leicht vorgestrafft von rechts.


----------



## daci7

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hmm David, hab die vorhin mal in die Hand genommen und die Bremse getestet, ich kann mich da nicht beklagen, läuft sauber und Smooth


Ich bin gerade nochmal in mich gegangen, weil mir die Sache nicht aus dem Kopf geht.
Wahrscheinlich war es ein Fehler die Rollen, die ja mit dem Quickdrag System eh schon einen "kurzen Bremsweg" haben, auf Carbonscheiben mit noch weniger Puffer umzubauen.
Ich mach das mal rückgängig und schaue, was passiert!
Groetjes
David


----------



## skyduck

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade nochmal in mich gegangen, weil mir die Sache nicht aus dem Kopf geht.
> Wahrscheinlich war es ein Fehler die Rollen, die ja mit dem Quickdrag System eh schon einen "kurzen Bremsweg" haben, auf Carbonscheiben mit noch weniger Puffer umzubauen.
> Ich mach das mal rückgängig und schaue, was passiert!
> Groetjes
> David


jep genauso ist es, die Bremse sollte dann zwar smoother anlaufen wenn sie weit genug offen ist, wenn sie allerdings schon mit der Filzbremse sehr schwer zu justieren ist, kann das schon contraproduktiv sein. Ich habe schon einmal eine Kombi aus Filz und Carbon eingesetzt, kann auch sehr gut funktionieren (Natürlich nur wenn tatsächlich mehrere Scheiben verbaut sind.


----------



## skyduck

# Hakenmodell

Tatsächlich bin ich da nicht wirklich festgelegt und weiß oftmals nicht mal welches Modell das ist. da kaufe ich eher nach Optik. In den unteren Größen sehe ich immer zu, dass ich ein paar sehr dünne Häkchen habe, einfach um die Maden besser zu beködern. In den größeren gucke ich immer auch nach einem Schleienhaken, wegen den aktuellen Erfolgen dieses Jahr am Haus-See.

Ich achte natürlich sehr auf Qualität, früher eher Owner, heute aber tatsächlich mehr Gamakatsu, da die einfach breiter aufgestellt sind. Meist bevorzuge ich fertig gebundene, sofern sie von der Vorfachstärke zu meinen Vorhaben passen.

Interessant und gut finde ich die Browning Sphere Serie. Von Ultra Lite über Match, Classic zu Ultrastrong und Beast, sind da tatsächlich alle Möglichkeiten dabei. die Vorfachstärken passen auch für mich und die Standardlänge von 1 m finde ich sehr gut, kürzen geht ja immer (mache ich auch zu 95 %). Auch die Rollen wo die drauf sind sind sehr praktikabel. Der Preis für 8 Stück ist allerdings, na ich sag mal... Frech.


----------



## Dace

Petri an alle im Ükel-Club!

Herzliche Grüße aus dem hohen Norden von der Insel Sylt!

Der örtliche Frauenclub für Badesport machte heute seine Aufwartung mit dem Programm "Fit im Alter durch Badesport!"

Und Angeln muss man hier auch nicht, um Fische zu fangen, die liegen hier schon bratfertig am Strand …










Lasst es euch gut gehen!

Dace


----------



## geomas

Das sieht ja reizend aus bei Dir am Strande, lieber Roland! Schönen Urlaub am salzigen Wasser!


skyduck - ja, die Sphere-Haken finde ich auch prima. Der Ultra Light zum Beispiel ist ne gute Alternative zum Gamakatsu A1 Fine Feeder.
Und auch bei den Preisen für gebundene Sphere-Haken bin ich bei Dir.


----------



## daci7

Dace schrieb:


> Lasst es euch gut gehen!
> 
> Dace


Selbst auch! Ts ts ts... auf Sylt und kein Besteck dabei ... ts ts ts 
Beste Grüße und einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## geomas

So, heute Nachmittag konnte ich eine kurze und leider etwas ungemütliche Angelsession einschieben. Das unglaublich angenehme Sehrspätsommer-Wetter scheint vorerst Geschichte zu sein: es war trübe, windig, klammkalt (aber alles im normalen November-Rahmen).

Immerhin war ich ganz gut vorbereitet. Wie zuletzt öfters biß es an der Kurzdistanz-Rute besser als an der weiter draußen gefischten Feederrute. Als Köder nahmen sich Mais und Breadpunch/Flocke wenig. Es gab neben einem Flußbarsch (absolut korrekt gebissen auf 1 Maiskorn ohne Gummimadenschmuck) etwa ein Dutzend Plötz nicht erwähnenswerter Kürze (bis knapp Ü20cm) und als sehr willkommene Überraschung einen schön gefärbten Aland:






Der hatte geschätzt knapp über 40cm und war wunderbar gefärbt. Auch auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn am 14er Kaizen.
Und wieder hat mich das häßliche Avilentlein überrascht, die biegt sich zwar äußerst unharmonisch, ist aber durchaus keine nur-Plötz-Rute.

Testweise gefischter halber Dendro war nicht so der Bringer, rief eher die Kleinstplötz auf den Plan.
Später, es wurde düster, biß es dann auch an der Feederrute besser, aber „große Fänge” blieben aus.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Und wieder hat mich das häßliche Avilentlein überrascht, die biegt sich zwar äußerst unharmonisch, ist aber durchaus keine nur-Plötz-Rute.


Tja, irgendwie ist eine Rute bloß eine Art Feder... .
Ich hab auch so ein Kuriosum; eine 165cm Trollingrute von Sänger... .
Da biegt sich die obere Spitze, dann tut sich über die mittlere Hälfte rein garnix, und dann biegt es sich kurz überm Griff wieder mächtig... .
Wenn man auf der äusseresten Buhnenspitze sitzt, kann man mit solch einem Teil und ner Multi, große Köder ganz locker aus dem Handgelenk fischen.
Aber diese Rutenaktion sehen zu müssen, verunmöglicht mir die nutzung dieses Dings.. .


----------



## kuttenkarl

War heute an unserem Vereinssee von 13: 30 Uhr-16:30 Uhr unterwegs. Gebissen hat garnichts,   weder auf Made, Dendro oder Mais. Also bin ich als Franzose wieder nach Hause. Das Wetter war dafür einfach herrlich, Wolkenlos, Sonnenschein und absolut Windstill (genauso still wie meine Ruten).
Als Ruten waren eine Silstar Picker in 2,60m mit 10gr. Wg. gepaart mit einer Aero GTM 2000, Schnur 0,15mm sinkend von Schlögl, 15gr. Drennan Madenkorb in einer einfachen Schlaufenmontage. Haken war ein Owner Brassenhaken RL-340,, Gr.14, Vorfach 0,12mm und 70cm lang (Fertigvorfach), damit habe ich hoffentlich auch einen Beitrag zur Hakendiskussion beigetragen .
Die 2Rute war eine Silstar Traverse X Rojal in 3,60m und Wg. 30gr. Rolle war eine Fox EOS 4000, Schnur Stroft GTM 0,22mm, Haken weis ich nicht, der war schon dran. Posenmontage mit einer 1,5gr Schilfpose.










Das Gebäude im Hintergrund, ist unser Vereinsheim.
Ich glaube für dieses Jahr kann ich das Friedfischangeln bei uns einstellen, die wollen einfach nicht mehr. Der See bekommt sein Frischwasser über eine Zuleitung von der Oder/Harz und ist schon sehr kalt.

Morgen geht es dann mit der Jugend auf Schnabeldöbel.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## silverfish

An der Laterne war heute auch nichts auszurichten . Da lag ein hässliches Arbeitsboot ,welches die ganze Zeit lief während die Insassen auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers stundenlang Kaffee tranken.


----------



## geomas

Ach schade, lieber kuttenkarl , hoffentlich konntest Du den Angeltag bei der prächtigen Kulisse dennoch genießen und hast ihn nicht als „vergeudet” „abgehakt”. Und stimmt, die See-Angelei ist momentan sicher schwieriger als die Angelei am Fließgewässer.
Was für ne Silstar 260 hast Du denn da? Auch eine Graphite 3545 oder eine andere frühe Picker? Es gab mal ein Modell „Ian Heaps”, das sah so ähnlich aus.

rhinefisher - haha, diese kurzen Salzwasserruten sind schon speziell, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, möchte ich aber gar nicht ;-) Die Glas-Spitze der Avilent ist gar nicht mal so superweich, sogar deutlich straffer als die feinsten der Silstars, aber vielleicht wegen der Kürze der Rute ließen sich die Bisse dennoch (trotz des unangenehmen Winds) ganz gut ausmachen. Teilweise hochfrequentes Geruckel, dann wurde die Spitze ein paar Millimeter nur nach vorne gezogen und „bleib ruhig”. Anhieb und das war es dann mit ruhig, Fish on.
Also so ne Rute wäre was für Deinen Steg in Holland (da hast Du doch Dein Boot?).

silverfish - schade, daß es bei Dir nicht lief.
Aber fühl mal bitte mit mit den Arbeitern auf dem Arbeitsboot. Die sind rein mental schon lange im Wochenende, es ist aber einfach erst Freitag.
Da muß man doch proaktiv was tun dagegen, also zum Beispiel Kaffee trinken, damit die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## kuttenkarl

geomas schrieb:


> Was für ne Silstar 260 hast Du denn da? Auch eine Graphite 3545 oder eine andere frühe Picker?


Ist eine Graphite 3545


----------



## geomas

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ist eine Graphite 3545



Wenn die so ist wie die 3545-300 dann ist es ne phantastische Rute mit sehr spezieller Aktion. Gab es die nicht auch mal als 230? 
Mit etwas Glück kann ich es die kommenden Tage mal wieder mit der „hübschen Schwester” der 7ft-Avilent-Winklepicker versuchen.

Allen Ükels ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## geomas

Nur ganz kurz: heute Vormittag habe ich es tatsächlich schon versucht mit der „schönen Schwester” der Avilent-Winklepicker. 
Gänzlich anders die Aktion der feinen Rute von 7ft. Aber ehrlich gesagt war das „häßliche Rütlein” einfacher zu fischen. 
Schneller und straffer kommt sie mir vor als die weiche edle Picker mit superharmonisch abgestimmer und fest verbauter Vollglas-Spitze. 
Vielleicht muß ich beide Ruten mal direkt Seite an Seite mit identischer Montage fischen.

Naja, es gab etwa ein Dutzend Plötz, ausschließlich an der „nah gefischten” Picker. Erst als die Uhr zur Arbeit rief, begann es an der weiter draußen gefischten Feederrute zu beißen. Die Fische waren alle lütt. Immerhin erinnerte das Wetter mehr an den Oktober als an den November.
Tierische Köder - halbierte Dendros und Caster - brachten auch heute nur sehr kleine Fische, Mais war ein besserer Köder, Breadpunch wurde auch genommen.


----------



## daci7

Ich war heute Mittag auch gaaaanz kurz am Wasser, praktisch zwischendurch für Spaß.
Zu bestaunen gab es für mich und die Gang ein paar Plötz von klein bis Mittel bei feinstem Herbstwetter! Toll!


----------



## Dace

Moin Ükelaner und Petri!

Ich hatte heute mal Gespräch mit dem örtlichen Fischmeister. Er meinte war früher schon mal besser ...
Blick über den Dorfteich - angeln verboten!











Es gibt aber einen Angelverein, Anglerverein Sylt e.V. Der Verein ist, wie ich finde, mit etwa 400 Mitgliedern, recht groß. Die haben hier mehrere Süßwasser - Gewässer, man bekommt Tageskarten - falls mal einer Urlaub mit "Besteck" hier macht. See ist natürlich obligatorisch.

Viele Grüße

Dace


----------



## Minimax

Hallo Lieber Dace ,
Ich hoffe Du erholst Dich gut an der frischen Seeluft, danke für die Grüsee aus dem Urlaub.

Aber, Dace, es gibt etwas was Du wissen musst (oh Götter, warum muss ich die Nachricht überbringen? Warum tut es kein anderer?) also, Deine Urlaubsbekanntschaften, die freundlichen Stranddamen, und der nette Fischer:


Dace schrieb:


> Der örtliche Frauenclub für Badesport machte heute seine Aufwartung
> Anhang anzeigen 423996





Dace schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute mal Gespräch mit dem örtlichen Fischmeister.
> Anhang anzeigen 424156


Also, ähm, wie sag ichs schonend.. nun Gut..:

Das sind keine echten Menschen. Es handelt sich lediglich um Nachbildungen aus Kunststoff und Farbe in Lebensgrösse. (Na bitte, jetzt ist es raus. Puhh.)
Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu hart, aber wenn Du den Schock der Erkenntnis überwunden hast, wirst Du mir verzeihen:

Als ich damals den Tumult im Naturkundemuseum wegen des 2meter grossen Waldameisenmodells ausgelöst hatte, wäre ich auch froh gewesen wenn mir jemand rechtzeitig vorher einen Hinweis gegeben hätte.

Herzlich, und einen schönen Urlaub,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sind keine echten Menschen. Es handelt sich lediglich um Nachbildungen aus Kunststoff und Farbe in Lebensgrösse. (Na bitte, jetzt ist es raus. Puhh.)
> Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu hart, aber wenn Du den Schock der Erkenntnis überwunden hast, wirst Du mir verzeihen:



Jetzt, wo du es sagst mein lieber Minimax ... ich glaube, ich muss mal die Angelart wechseln ...






Ist doch aber so lecker 

Viele Grüße

Dace


----------



## Minimax

Dace. Mmmhh.. So ein leckerer Panzerdöbel, das wär jetzt genau das richtige. Phantastisch! Geniess Deinen Urlaub in vollen Zügen, mein Lieber  

Apropos Panzerdöbel:
Dieser Bursche von heut Nachmittag war offensichtlich nicht gepanzert, und hat von Mr. Reiher ne kleine zärtliche Erinnerung kassiert, warum man in seiner Grössenklasse besser nicht arglos im Flachwasser rumpimmelt. Hoffentlich war's ihm ne Lehre.


----------



## Jason

Dace 
Wünsche dir auch noch einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub. Komm gesund zurück und versorg uns mit fängigen Berichten. 
Minimax 
Petri zum angepickten Döbel, das verheilt schon wieder. Ebenfalls ein Petri an allen Erfolgreichen. 
Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden . Petri an alle erfolgreichen unter Euch und Dace für dich einen schönen Urlaub.
Ihr habt wieder sehr schöne und wenn auch leicht angepickte Fische gefangen . Ich schaffe es zur Zeit nicht ans Wasser .
Es gibt einige Sachen die ich nicht aufschieben kann. Aber es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten.


----------



## Astacus74

Ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger, Danke für eure Bericht die halten einen bei Laune



Dace schrieb:


> Und Angeln muss man hier auch nicht, um Fische zu fangen, die liegen hier schon bratfertig am Strand …



und so schön paniert... genieß deinen Urlaub




Finke20 schrieb:


> Ihr habt wieder sehr schöne und wenn auch leicht angepickte Fische gefangen . Ich schaffe es zur Zeit nicht ans Wasser .
> Es gibt einige Sachen die ich nicht aufschieben kann. Aber es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten.



Tröste dich mir geht es ähnlich und dabei sind hier zwei Rütchen aus den 90zigern eingetrudelt die ans Wasser ausgeführt werden wollen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Tröste dich mir geht es ähnlich und dabei sind hier zwei Rütchen aus den 90zigern eingetrudelt die ans Wasser ausgeführt werden wollen...


Wie die Engländer zu sagen pflegen: Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## geomas

Ohh, das sieht aber gut aus bei Dir auf der Insel, lieber Dace ! Genieße den Urlaub!!

Petri zum armen Hack-Döbel, lieber Minimax - wäre interessant zu sehen, wie sich so ein Fisch weiterentwickelt. 
Die doofen Reiher werden mir immer unsympathischer, blieben sie nur dabei, die ausgesetzten Goldfische aus den Dorfteichen zu entfernen...
In den letzten Tagen sah ich hier öfters kleine Fischjäger - der Eisvogel besticht natürlich durch sein schönes Kleid, der Zwergtaucher durch überraschendes Auftauchen.
Leider wird an einer meiner Angelstellen ein kleines und wunderbar ungepflegtes Busch-/Hecken-/Baumareal einem superordentlichen und hochprozentig zweckmäßigen Zaunneubau weichen müssen. Der lokalen Vogelwelt wird das sicher nicht gefallen, den Eisvogel habe ich dort öfters sitzen sehen.

Was für schöne Plötz hast Du wieder gefangen, lieber daci7 - Petri zu den Silberlingen!




Ich war am Vormittag kurz am Wasser, an der Angelstelle mit Noch-Busch-Areal (siehe oben). An der schönen alten Daiwa-Picker gab es aber nur Kleinst- und Vorstufevonklein-Plötz. Also fingerlang bis vielleicht 15cm. Aber vor der Rutenspitze im flachen und relativ klaren Wasser war High-Life angesagt - sehr viel junge Weißfische. Vermutlich gibt es in der frischen Woche öfters mal Zeitfenster. Vielleicht versuche ich es dann mal wieder mit der Stippe oder der beringten Posenrute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen Fängern und einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin mit meiner Frau in einer FeWo an einem großen See(42ha und bis 18m Tiefe)der mecklenburgischen Seenplatte in Nähe von Neustrelitz.
> Ein eigener Steg auf dem Grundstück hat was.


Hierbei handelt es sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach um den ...

Edit by Mod.
Danke aber bitte keine Stellen veröffentlichen!


----------



## FischFreund84

Ich habe mich nun endlich Mal zum Feedern an den Rhein getraut. Ganz sicher kann ich da noch einiges besser machen, aber der erste Schritt an den großen Fluss ist gemacht.

Habe mit meiner Feederrute (WG bis 110g) einen 80g Korb in einer Buhne so einigermaßen an die Strömungskante geworfen.
Zuvor habe ich ja nur Mal an einem ganz kleinen Vereinsee gefeedert. Da habe ich die Rute immer in der Hand gehalten und nur vorne flach auf einem Rutenständer abgelegt, so dass ich sofort anschlagen konnte bei einem Biss. Das war für mich mit aufgrund der Strömung steil aufgestellter Rute etwas unpraktischer. Ein paar Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwerten.

Aber immerhin gab es neben einer Grundel diese beiden Kollegen hier:


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den Rhein-Plötz, makellose Fische konntest Du da landen, FischFreund84 !
Mir sind die großen Ströme trotz eines Coachings durch einen ausgewiesenen Spezialisten immer noch unheimlich...


----------



## FischFreund84

geomas schrieb:


> Petri zu den Rhein-Plötz, makellose Fische konntest Du da landen, FischFreund84 !
> Mir sind die großen Ströme trotz eines Coachings durch einen ausgewiesenen Spezialisten immer noch unheimlich...



Haha, Petri Dank. Wenn dir das noch unheimlich ist, muss ich mir nicht mehr so beschränkt vorkommen, dass ich mich da nie richtig rangetraut habe.
Ich habe das aber, wie gesagt, vermutlich auch alles recht unprofessionell gemacht. Umso mehr freue ich mich, dass ich direkt nicht ganz erfolglos war. Wird nicht meine letzte Feedersession am Rhein gewesen sein. Hoffentlich schaffe ich dieses Jahr nochmal einen sonnigen Nachmittag am großen Strom.


----------



## geomas

Tja, der Fluß gibt, der Fluß nimmt...

Am Vormittag war ausnahmsweise meine derzeitige Lieblingsstelle frei. Der Pegel über normal, das Wasser dennoch relativ klar, der Wind blies mir ins Gesicht. An Posenangeln war dann doch nicht zu denken (hatte eine Matche dabei). Also wurde wieder geledschert. An der Nahdistanzrute (Silstar Traverse-X 260) tat sich diesmal gar nichts, absolut nichts. Weder auf Breadpunch noch auf Mais gab es Zupfer.
Aber an der Feederrute (flußaufwärts geworfen) gab es nach einiger Zeit ohne Anzeichen von Fischaktivität einen klassischen Brassen-Biß. Ein guter Fisch für meine Verhältnisse, leider stieg er direkt vor dem Kescher aus und hinterließ mir eine Schuppe und reichlich Schleim:





Die Schuppe kann ich mir nicht erklären, ich hatte ihn am Kescherkopf noch gesehen, der Fisch schien korrekt gehakt zu sein.

Der nächste Biß - wieder auf halben Dendro plus blutroter Kunstmade - war ebenfalls ein Brassen und meine Güte, der zog aber. Die Rute (Free Spirit CTX Carp Feeder 11ft) war natürlich nicht mal ansatzweise ausgelastet, aber ich wollte nüscht forcieren, um nicht den nächsten Fisch aussteigen zu lassen. Tja, der Fisch war viel kleiner als erwartet - aber am Rücken (Nacken) gehakt. Deshalb kam mir der 44er Blei so stark vor.

Auch der nächste Fisch war ein Abramis, etwas größer als der gehakte. Brassen Nr. 3 hing praktisch direkt nach dem Auswerfen, ähnliche Größe von etwa Mitte 40cm.

Aus Neugier habe ich die Kurzdistanz-Rute umgebaut auf eine supersimple Futterkorbmontage und (vom Micro-Korb abgesehen) sonst gefischt wie die Feederrute. An der weichen Silstar zieht so ein Brassen schon anders, das konnte ich schnell feststellen.

Tja, und dann gab es auf zwei halbe Dendros und eine halbierte rote Gummimade den nächsten Fisch, wieder ein ordentlicher. Ein wenig überrascht konnte ich einen Aland keschern, dabei rutschte mir leider das Telefon ins kühle Naß. Mist! Mist!!





Schöner Fisch, nicht gemessen, Mitte 40 vielleicht, aber ganz ohne die roten Bauch- und Afterflossen des letzten Alands. Hmm.

Naja, ich habe dann das alte Keschernetz beim „Fischen” nach dem Telefon vollends runiert, die Bergungsbemühungen blieben ohne Erfolg.
Die Arbeit rief schon leise, heute Abend konnte ich feststellen, daß die meisten der Bilder, die ich mit dem Telefon am Vormittag gemacht hatte, schon in der Cloud gesichert waren. Wundersame Technik.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun endlich Mal zum Feedern an den Rhein getraut. Ganz sicher kann ich da noch einiges besser machen, aber der erste Schritt an den großen Fluss ist gemacht.
> 
> Habe mit meiner Feederrute (WG bis 110g) einen 80g Korb in einer Buhne so einigermaßen an die Strömungskante geworfen.
> Zuvor habe ich ja nur Mal an einem ganz kleinen Vereinsee gefeedert. Da habe ich die Rute immer in der Hand gehalten und nur vorne flach auf einem Rutenständer abgelegt, so dass ich sofort anschlagen konnte bei einem Biss. Das war für mich mit aufgrund der Strömung steil aufgestellter Rute etwas unpraktischer. Ein paar Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwerten.
> 
> Aber immerhin gab es neben einer Grundel diese beiden Kollegen hier:


Petri mein lieber.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, Flüsse können echt zockige Misthunde sein und das obwohl ich nur um kleineren Bruder des Rheins angele, nämlich im Main.
Bei meiner ersten Feederrunde am Fluss gab es lediglich ein paar Grundeln.
Aber wenn du mal die Stellen ausgemacht hast wo du dir nicht ständig dein ganzes Geschirr verhasst und dort auch noch regelmäßig Fisch steht wird es leichter.
Zum Aufstellen der Angel hab ich letzte Woche volgenden Lernefekt gehabt: nach dem es windig wurde habe ich die Angel tief abgelegt und ca im 45 Grad Winkel zur Strömung gehalten was ungefähr 80-90Grad zur Angelstelle war. Und was soll ich sagen die Bisserkennung war um längen besser und Anschlagen ging auch weitaus besser.
Der Nachteil ist halt das man auch immer wieder Laub und Äste aufsammelt.
Gruß Max

P.S. Petri natürlich auch allen anderen die gefangen haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> dabei rutschte mir leider das Telefon ins kühle Naß. Mist! Mist!!



Oha. Das ist übel.
Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.
An FischFreund84 natürlich ebenfalls ein Petri Heil.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, der Fluß gibt, der Fluß nimmt...
> 
> Am Vormittag war ausnahmsweise meine derzeitige Lieblingsstelle frei. Der Pegel über normal, das Wasser dennoch relativ klar, der Wind blies mir ins Gesicht. An Posenangeln war dann doch nicht zu denken (hatte eine Matche dabei). Also wurde wieder geledschert. An der Nahdistanzrute (Silstar Traverse-X 260) tat sich diesmal gar nichts, absolut nichts. Weder auf Breadpunch noch auf Mais gab es Zupfer.
> Aber an der Feederrute (flußaufwärts geworfen) gab es nach einiger Zeit ohne Anzeichen von Fischaktivität einen klassischen Brassen-Biß. Ein guter Fisch für meine Verhältnisse, leider stieg er direkt vor dem Kescher aus und hinterließ mir eine Schuppe und reichlich Schleim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Schuppe kann ich mir nicht erklären, ich hatte ihn am Kescherkopf noch gesehen, der Fisch schien korrekt gehakt zu sein.
> 
> Der nächste Biß - wieder auf halben Dendro plus blutroter Kunstmade - war ebenfalls ein Brassen und meine Güte, der zog aber. Die Rute (Free Spirit CTX Carp Feeder 11ft) war natürlich nicht mal ansatzweise ausgelastet, aber ich wollte nüscht forcieren, um nicht den nächsten Fisch aussteigen zu lassen. Tja, der Fisch war viel kleiner als erwartet - aber am Rücken (Nacken) gehakt. Deshalb kam mir der 44er Blei so stark vor.
> 
> Auch der nächste Fisch war ein Abramis, etwas größer als der gehakte. Brassen Nr. 3 hing praktisch direkt nach dem Auswerfen, ähnliche Größe von etwa Mitte 40cm.
> 
> Aus Neugier habe ich die Kurzdistanz-Rute umgebaut auf eine supersimple Futterkorbmontage und (vom Micro-Korb abgesehen) sonst gefischt wie die Feederrute. An der weichen Silstar zieht so ein Brassen schon anders, das konnte ich schnell feststellen.
> 
> Tja, und dann gab es auf zwei halbe Dendros und eine halbierte rote Gummimade den nächsten Fisch, wieder ein ordentlicher. Ein wenig überrascht konnte ich einen Aland keschern, dabei rutschte mir leider das Telefon ins kühle Naß. Mist! Mist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schöner Fisch, nicht gemessen, Mitte 40 vielleicht, aber ganz ohne die roten Bauch- und Afterflossen des letzten Alands. Hmm.
> 
> Naja, ich habe dann das alte Keschernetz beim „Fischen” nach dem Telefon vollends runiert, die Bergungsbemühungen blieben ohne Erfolg.
> Die Arbeit rief schon leise, heute Abend konnte ich feststellen, daß die meisten der Bilder, die ich mit dem Telefon am Vormittag gemacht hatte, schon in der Cloud gesichert waren. Wundersame Technik.


Petri auch dir Geo schöne Fische hast du da wieder erwischt. Das mit dem Telefon ist natürlich mist. 

Gruß Max


----------



## daci7

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun endlich Mal zum Feedern an den Rhein getraut. Ganz sicher kann ich da noch einiges besser machen, aber der erste Schritt an den großen Fluss ist gemacht.
> 
> Habe mit meiner Feederrute (WG bis 110g) einen 80g Korb in einer Buhne so einigermaßen an die Strömungskante geworfen.
> Zuvor habe ich ja nur Mal an einem ganz kleinen Vereinsee gefeedert. Da habe ich die Rute immer in der Hand gehalten und nur vorne flach auf einem Rutenständer abgelegt, so dass ich sofort anschlagen konnte bei einem Biss. Das war für mich mit aufgrund der Strömung steil aufgestellter Rute etwas unpraktischer. Ein paar Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwerten.
> 
> Aber immerhin gab es neben einer Grundel diese beiden Kollegen hier:


Voll gut, ein herzliches Petri von mir!!
Feeder am Rhein ist etwas ganz anderes als das Feedern im Stillwasser. Die Fischerei ist im Prinzip sehr simpel aber trotzdem schwer zu meistern (das ist aber eigendlich jede Fischerei, würd ich meinen).
Ich finde es erstmal sehr sympatisch, dass du nicht direkt mit 200g Körben rumballerst, sondern mit leichten Körben strömungsberuhigt fischst. So lernst du den Strom auch wesentlich schneller lesen (wo wandert der Korb und wo bleibt der liegen? Wie muss ich zur Strömung fischen, dass mein Korb nicht zu schnell aus der Spur wandert? Wie sieht das Wandern überhaupt aus und was ist ein biss?)
Die 200g Krallenkörbe werden von vielen einfach voll in die Strömung geballert ohne zu überlegen ...
Auf welcher Höhe warst du denn so unterwegs?
Achja, zur Bissverwertung sei gesagt: am Rhein kriegst du Bisse schon mit. Die kleinen Zuppler anzubauen ist selten von Erfolg gekrönt, die Fische haken sich in 95% der Fälle selbst 
Wenn du länger dabei bleiben willst, versuche mal dir eine Tiefenkarte von deiner Strecke zu holen. Die sind Gold wert!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Stimmt bei Navionics über die Sonar Charts kann man viele interessante Löcher und kannten finden ohne viel Loten zu müssen und sie sind kostenlos


----------



## FischFreund84

daci7 schrieb:


> Voll gut, ein herzliches Petri von mir!!
> Feeder am Rhein ist etwas ganz anderes als das Feedern im Stillwasser. Die Fischerei ist im Prinzip sehr simpel aber trotzdem schwer zu meistern (das ist aber eigendlich jede Fischerei, würd ich meinen).
> Ich finde es erstmal sehr sympatisch, dass du nicht direkt mit 200g Körben rumballerst, sondern mit leichten Körben strömungsberuhigt fischst. So lernst du den Strom auch wesentlich schneller lesen (wo wandert der Korb und wo bleibt der liegen? Wie muss ich zur Strömung fischen, dass mein Korb nicht zu schnell aus der Spur wandert? Wie sieht das Wandern überhaupt aus und was ist ein biss?)
> Die 200g Krallenkörbe werden von vielen einfach voll in die Strömung geballert ohne zu überlegen ...
> Auf welcher Höhe warst du denn so unterwegs?
> Achja, zur Bissverwertung sei gesagt: am Rhein kriegst du Bisse schon mit. Die kleinen Zuppler anzubauen ist selten von Erfolg gekrönt, die Fische haken sich in 95% der Fälle selbst
> Wenn du länger dabei bleiben willst, versuche mal dir eine Tiefenkarte von deiner Strecke zu holen. Die sind Gold wert!
> Groetjes
> David



Also ich wohne ja in Wuppertal. Von hier aus würde ich vermutlich am ehesten den Rhein bei Leverkusen ansteuern. Da war ich aber bisher noch nie.
Dieses Wochenende war ich in meiner alten Heimat - Voerde am Niederrhein. Habe dort noch Freunde und Familie. Dort gibt es auch einige Buhnen. Vielleicht ist der Ort, den sonst niemand kennt, vielleicht dem einen oder anderen Angler sogar ein Begriff. Den Autokennzeichen nach zu urteilen kommen auch Leute aus dem erweiterten Umkreis dort zum Angeln vorbei.


----------



## daci7

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Also ich wohne ja in Wuppertal. Von hier aus würde ich vermutlich am ehesten den Rhein bei Leverkusen ansteuern. Da war ich aber bisher noch nie.
> Dieses Wochenende war ich in meiner alten Heimat - Voerde am Niederrhein. Habe dort noch Freunde und Familie. Dort gibt es auch einige Buhnen. VIeleicht ist der Ort, den sonst niemand kennt, vielleicht dem einen oder anderen Angler sogar ein Begriff. Den Autokennzeichen nach zu urteilen kommen auch Leute aus dem erweiterten Umkreis dort zum Angeln vorbei.


Ob ich Voerde kenn, du fragst Sachen ... ich bin früher regelmäßig im Stone gewesen  Und das zu einer Zeit, da hatte ich grade mal mit Angeln, jedenfalls im herkömmlichen Sinne, also nach Fischen, nichts anne Mütze 
Ich fische in der Ecke Kleve/Emmerich, meist aber auf Klever Seite.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero

Petri FischFreund84 und geomas ! Liegt das Telefon jetzt in der Tiefsee bei all den Wracks, den in den Weltkriegen verklappten Geschützen und den Edeka-Einkaufskörben oder konntest du es retten? Falls weg, hoffe ich dass es wenigstens ein alter Knochen ohne großen materiellen Wert war oder aber die Versicherung sich spendabel zeigt.

Zur Zeit hat mich das ganz und gar unükelige Döbeln und Barscheln voll im Griff. Bei aller Begeisterung für die Friedfischangelei mit Pose oder Blei - das Spinnen hat schon auch was, ebenso wie die Fliegenwedelei. Ende der Woche geht es für ein paar Tage an die türkische Küste zum Meerbrassenangeln, ich werde berichten.


----------



## FischFreund84

daci7 schrieb:


> Ob ich Voerde kenn, du fragst Sachen ... ich bin früher regelmäßig im Stone gewesen  Und das zu einer Zeit, da hatte ich grade mal mit Angeln, jedenfalls im herkömmlichen Sinne, also nach Fischen, nichts anne Mütze
> Ich fische in der Ecke Kleve/Emmerich, meist aber auf Klever Seite.
> Groetjes
> David




Wie witzig. Ich war gefühlt zehn Jahre lang jeden Freitag in dem Laden bis das Licht anging. Ob der nun gerade "Stone", "Index", "Hamburger Schule Club" oder wie auch immer hieß. Freitags war man im Keller. Dass ich irgendwann mal mit der Angelei beginnen würde, wäre mir damals nie in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Hierbei handelt es sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach um den ...
> 
> Edit by Mod.
> Danke aber bitte keine Stellen veröffentlichen!


Ich habe keine Stelle veröffentlicht sondern lediglich den See ,weil es der ist, der von unserem Verein gepflegt wird. Warum soll ich jetzt diesen nicht Preis geben dürfen? Die Stelle wo geangelt wurde ist ohnehin eingefriedet und somit für andere nicht frei erreichbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Schreib doch deine Zanderseen in den Raubfischtrööt- wenn du magst auch gern mit Stelle und GPS Daten.
Die Seen wo ich erfolgreich war, teile ich auf Anfrage gern per PN mit. Dafür brauche ich niemanden der das veröffentlicht weil ihn diese Fische nicht interessieren!
Schon so schwer genug da einen freien Buchungstermin zu finden.
Danke!


----------



## daci7

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Stelle veröffentlicht sondern lediglich den See ,weil es der ist, der von unserem Verein gepflegt wird. Warum soll ich jetzt diesen nicht Preis geben dürfen? Die Stelle wo geangelt wurde ist ohnehin eingefriedet und somit für andere nicht frei erreichbar.


Naja, es ist auch ein wenig übergriffig in eine Unterhaltung rein zu platzen und solche Infos einfach raus zu hauen. 
Das würde man ja bei einem normalen Stammtisch auch nicht machen ... mitten im Gespräch reinplatzen und die Pointe verraten.
Ich denke jeder der nett fragt wird vom Prof auch (fast) alle Infos kriegen.
Soll aber kein Hinderniss sein hier mal deine Friedfischfänge zu präsentieren oder mit uns über deine Montagen zu quatschen!
 Friedliche Grüße
David


----------



## geomas

Ein weiterer Tag ohne Kleinfisch - kein Plötz in Sicht. 

Ich war am Vormittag vor der Arbeit an der gleichen Stelle wie gestern (die war zuerst von einem „Raubi” belegt, aber die halten es ja nie lange an einem „Spot” aus ;-)). Also gewartet und den verwaisten Platz eingenommen. Ich hatte heute zwei 11ft Quiver-Ruten dabei, denn ich wollte exakt da weitermachen, wo ich gestern aufgehört hatte (okay, ohne weiteren Handy-Verlust).

Es dauerte eine Weile bis zum ersten Biß, der war dann aber deutlich, mehrfaches Ziehen und dann Fallbiß (plötzliches Erschlaffen der Schnur). Ein guter Fisch, vorsichtig zum Kescher (das neue Keschernetz kam gestern per Post) manövriert, da stieg er aus. Trotz weicher Rute und weich eingestellter Bremse. Naja, kommt vor. Größe geschätzt knapp 50cm. Also weiter. Es tat sich eine Weile gar nichts, es blieb Zeit für ornithologische Studien (die kleinen Zwergtaucher fetzen total, die Kormorane haben gute Plötz an die 25cm runtergewürgt und Möwen haben dabei versucht, ihnen den Braten vom Teller zu mopsen). Dann tat sich doch wieder was, ein paar Fehlbisse später hing der nächste Brassen. Habe ihn superlangsam zum Kescher geführt, hat dann auch geklappt:





Erster Fisch für den neuen Kescherkopf (Matrix Supa Lite Free Flow oder so), ein schöner Brassen von Mitte 40cm. 
Gebissen hatte er auf eine halbe rote Kunstmade und einen halben Dendro. 

Die zweite Rute hatte ich zunächst mit einer halben roten Gummimade und einem Maiskorn bestückt - es tat sich nichts. 

Aber an der Wurmrute gab es den nächsten Biß, den nächsten Brassen - ähnliches Format. Superlangsam rangekurbelt wachen die erst in Keschernähe auf, aber die Landung klappte. 





Rute war die 11ft Kamasan Quiver mit Okuma Ceymar XT 30 (Geschenk von lieben Kollegen) mit 0,17er BlackMagic Gold Mono drauf. Prima Rute, prima Rolle.
Fester Seitenarm von etwa 12cm mit 12gr-Drennan Groundbait-Feeder, etwa 75cm langes Vorfach aus Drennan Supplex FC 3,3lb mit 10er Fine Feeder als Eisen.

Ein paar Bisse haben sich nicht entwickelt, die Uhr tickte, dann gab es doch noch einen schönen Biß. Ans Tageslicht kam nicht Brassen Nr. 3, sondern ein schön gefärbter Aland.





Diesmal wieder ein Aland mit roten Bauch- und Afterflossen. Der von gestern war ein paar cm größer, die Flossen waren eher grau.

Warum die Plötz nicht beißen - keine Ahnung, vielleicht ist ihnen der Jagddruck durch die Kormorane zu stark derzeit. Fingerlange Kleinstplötz sah ich im relativ klaren Wasser am Ufer. Auch Güster und Rotfeder hatte ich schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas ! Klasse Fisch und eine wirklich attraktive Rollen-Ruten Kombi. Eine Ceymar rollt hier auch seit kurzem, gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis würde ich sagen.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri geomas ! Klasse Fisch und eine wirklich attraktive Rollen-Ruten Kombi. Eine Ceymar rollt hier auch seit kurzem, gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis würde ich sagen.



Danke!

Von den Cyemars (und nahen Verwandten) habe ich inzwischen ein paar, gute Rollen für den Preis (der ist aktuell am steigen).
Die Kamasan Quiver ist wohl eher eine interessante/unkonventionelle denn eine „attraktive” Rute, aber originell mag ich ja und die Aktion sagt mir zu (die fest verbaute Spitze ist perfekt abgestimmt).


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> eine wirklich attraktive Rollen-Ruten Kombi.


Ähm.. öhh.. also....Nun ja, ich bin mir sicher, in den Händen von geomas ' wird jede Kombi zu einem Meisterwerk und Stilikone.


----------



## geomas

Bin gespannt, wie sich das Wetter und die Angelei in den nächsten Tagen entwickelt. Habe heute 2 Dosen „Rotwürmer” erworben. Mal sehen, ob die gut ankommen. Für ein Bastelprojekt (Bodenstative) hab ich heute im großen Angelladen Nr.1 (Platzhirsch, er hat jetzt Konkurrenz bekommen) auch Billigst-Banksticks besorgt. 
Ein Riesenposten Haken (Ausverkauf bei Goch) ist auch gekommen. Da sind auch die superwidegapigen und/oder sehrkurzschenkligen Guru-Haken dabei. Vielleiicht klappts ja mit ner schönen Runde Stippen in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

geomas schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie sich das Wetter und die Angelei in den nächsten Tagen entwickelt. Habe heute 2 Dosen „Rotwürmer” erworben. Mal sehen, ob die gut ankommen. Für ein Bastelprojekt (Bodenstative) hab ich heute im großen Angelladen Nr.1 (Platzhirsch, er hat jetzt Konkurrenz bekommen) auch Billigst-Banksticks besorgt.
> Ein Riesenposten Haken (Ausverkauf bei Goch) ist auch gekommen. Da sind auch die superwidegapigen und/oder sehrkurzschenkligen Guru-Haken dabei. Vielleiicht klappts ja mit ner schönen Runde Stippen in den kommenden Tagen.


Petri zu den schönen Fischen Geomas.
Bei den Worten Bastelprojekt uns günstig spitzen sich meine Ohren wäre schön wenn du nach Fertigstellung ein paar Fotos einstellen könntest.

Gruß Max


----------



## zanderhunter-nz

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib doch deine Zanderseen in den Raubfischtrööt- wenn du magst auch gern mit Stelle und GPS Daten.
> Die Seen wo ich erfolgreich war, teile ich auf Anfrage gern per PN mit. Dafür brauche ich niemanden der das veröffentlicht weil ihn diese Fische nicht interessieren!
> Schon so schwer genug da einen freien Buchungstermin z


Naja ob ich  auf Friedfische angel entzieht sich deiner Kenntnis. Das ich den See getroffen habe, war Zufall , wie du ja sicher weißt hast du alleine dort schon 4 Seen die man locker zu Fuß erreichen kann. Und tatsächlich sind hier auch drei Zanderseen dabei , der Mürtzsee ,der lange See und auch der Krebssee beherbergt Zander.  Und um es vorweg zu nehmen, wenn man mal Neustrelitz googelt in Google Map wird man sicher bemerken das es reiner Zufall war das ich durch deine 2 Details tatsächlich den See getroffen habe, es hätte auch ein völlig anderer von den unzähligen Seen nahe Neustrelitz  sein können, du hast es tatsächlich durch deine Reaktion bestätigt.
Hiermal ein Link nur für Lav Gewässer in der Nähe dabei sind noch nicht einmal Gewässer die alleine durch Fischereibetriebe bewirtschaftet werden.
https://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/?...istance=15&searchType=byLocationName#ergebnis
Hier ist es allerdings nicht schwer auch an anderen Seen erfolgreich zu sein, natürlich ist es schön direkt am Wasser sein Urlaub verbringen zu dürfen.
Allerdings habe ich nicht veröffentlicht wo du gebucht hast oder ähnliches ,zudem gäbe es auch hier in der Nähe von Neustrelitz genug Möglichkeiten.
Am Ende hast du die Details veröffentlicht  und Raum für Spekulationen gegeben. Dann muss man damit rechnen , das Ortskundige hier mitlesen und vielleicht auch mitplaudern ohne jemanden etwas schlecht zu machen, sondern eher zum bewerben der Gewässer oder eventuelle Hilfestellungen zu geben.

Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und Gesundheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Am Ende hast du die Details veröffentlicht  und *Raum für Spekulationen* gegeben.



Und genau so soll es auch bleiben damit nicht jeder gleich weiß wo ich das war.
Details werden nur per PN weitergegeben.
Das ist hier kein Rate- oder Profilierungswettbewerb für Nichtstammtischteilnehmer!


So sieht's aus:


daci7 schrieb:


> Naja, es ist auch ein wenig übergriffig in eine Unterhaltung rein zu platzen und solche Infos einfach raus zu hauen.
> Das würde man ja bei einem normalen Stammtisch auch nicht machen ... mitten im Gespräch reinplatzen und die Pointe verraten.
> Ich denke jeder der nett fragt wird vom Prof auch (fast) alle Infos kriegen.
> Soll aber kein Hinderniss sein hier mal deine Friedfischfänge zu präsentieren oder mit uns über deine Montagen zu quatschen!
> Friedliche Grüße
> David


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen allen Ükels und Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!



geomas schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie sich das Wetter und die Angelei in den nächsten Tagen entwickelt.



Es soll kühl bis frostig werden zum Wochenende werden, glaub ich.


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allen Ükels und Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!
> 
> 
> 
> Es soll kühl bis frostig werden zum Wochenende werden, glaub ich.



Ja, Nachtfrost und Ostwind sind angesagt. Den kürzlich noch prognostizierten Schneefall am Freitag (oder Sonnabend) haben die Online-Wetterfrösche gecancelt. Bin gespannt auf die Angelei hier in der kalten Jahreszeit. Eins meiner Lieblingsangelvideos macht mir Hoiffnung:






Mindestens ein von mir beangelter Bereich hat durchaus Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Kanal im Video.

Beim Döbelflüßchen ist der Pegel offenbar immer noch sehr niedrig - keine Wunder angesichts der minimalen Niederschläge.


----------



## geomas

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Fischen Geomas.
> Bei den Worten Bastelprojekt uns günstig spitzen sich meine Ohren wäre schön wenn du nach Fertigstellung ein paar Fotos einstellen könntest.
> 
> Gruß Max



Danke Max, das Bastelprojekt hatte ich vor einigen Jahren schon mal vorgestellt aber es kommt die Tage ne aktualisierte Beschreibung.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allen Ükels und Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!
> 
> 
> 
> Es soll kühl bis frostig werden zum Wochenende werden, glaub ich.


Bei uns kühl und regnerisch mal sehen was sich da ergibt.


----------



## geomas

Hartes Brot​




...damit ist nicht das „fluffige” LiquidizedBread aus Sandwichtoast gemeint, angereichert um ein paar geschredderte Pellets und Frolics, sondern die Umstände allgemein.
Erster Liebhaber des Liquibreads war ein Golden Retriver, der sich heimlich still und leise angeschlichen hatte und richtig zulangte. Frauchen war es dann auch etwas peinlich. Zum Glück war noch genug Futter übrig und der Hund hatte sich auch nix „falsches” mit reingewürgt.

Sehr zähes Angeln anfangs (am Nachmittag), der Pegel etwas zu hoch für diese Stelle, ich konnte die Ruten nocht so ablegen wie üblich. Am Start waren heute die 11ft Kamasan Quiver und als Kurzdistanzrute die 8ft Browning CK F1 Wand, beide mit Feedermontagen versehen. Ich hatte mit Fehlbissen und noch mehr mit (mutmaßlichen) Schnurschwimmern zu kämpfen. Den ersten Fischkontakt gab es beim Einholen der „langen Rute” - ein Fisch, vermutlich Brasse oder Aland, hatte nach dem bewegten Köder geschnappt, löste sich aber schnell wieder. Danach erstmal Ruhe.

Es gab dann etliche Schnurschwimmer, habe daraufhin kürzer gefischt, erster Fisch nach ner ganzen Weile war dann ein lädierter Plötz:





Knapp über 20cm, er hatte auf halbe rite Gummimade und ein oder 2 halbe Dendros gebissen.
Ihm folgte an der kurzen Rute ein ähnlich langer Flußbarsch. Dann stieg mir ein guter Brassen aus, trotz weicher Rute und Vorsicht und so.
Einem kleinen Plötz folgte dann noch ein „Skimmer” von etwa 35cm. Ich habe die Übersicht verloren, welche Köderkombi jeweils Fisch brachte, der junge Brassen und Barsch kamen auf halber Wurm + echte Made.

Das Wetter war ungemütlich, Ost-Wind im Gesicht, recht kühl. Wird langsam Zeit für die LU.


----------



## Jason

Petri, lieber geomas 


geomas schrieb:


> Das Wetter war ungemütlich, Ost-Wind im Gesicht, recht kühl. Wird langsam Zeit für die LU.


Die miesen Temperaturen halten mich vom angeln ab, da ich eine Frierkatze bin. Da sitze ich lieber im teuer geheizten Angelzimmer und bin am basteln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas

Danke, Jason. 
Noch gehts von den Temperaturen her. Die Füße wurden nach ner Weile kalt, hätte schon Sohlenwärmer zum Einsatz bringen können, war aber zu sehr der alte Knauser ;-)

Generell finde ich es spannend, wie sich die Angelei verändert so im Wechsel der Jahreszeiten. Es gibt viel mehr auszuprobieren als ich Zeit zur Verfügung habe (und davon habe ich ja mehr als viele andere Petrijünger). Habe heute an der Kamasan Quiver zum Beispiel ein relativ langes Vorfach probiert: 1m, dazu kam noch Spiel von der Montage - im Extremfall gab es etwas mehr als 1,5m zwischen Futterkörbchen und Haken. Was ist besser, lieber ein kleiner Haken oder ein großes Eisen? Kleine Happen am Haken oder doch lieber was auffälliges? Ich möchte zum Beispiel mal die Kombination aus relativ großem Haken (8er Fine Feeder oder Sphere Feeder Ultra Lite) und relativ kleinem Köder (Gummimade und 1 oder 2 halbe Dendros, nur am „Cut” gehakt) versuchen.
Mit fest verbauter Feedertip stellt sich die Frage nicht, bei Wechselspitzen schon: relativ harte Spitze einsetzen, um dem Wind zu trotzen, oder doch lieber ne sehr weiche, damit ein Brassen schön ziehen kann? Es gibt da soviel auszuprobieren, total spannend für mich.


----------



## geomas

So, also heute war es einfach viel zu ungemütlich (kalter Ostwind direkt auf die Nase, einige Böen scharf) um gepflegt angeln zu gehen.
Also ging ich ungepflegt ne Runde pietschen. Bericht folgt am Abend, jetzt ruft die Arbeit.


----------



## daci7

Ich hab auch noch ein kleines Unboxing für Zwischendurch, da ja gerade mal weniger los ist hier.
Heute gab es einen Neuzugang im Rollenfuhrpark für welchen ich zwar noch keinen konkreten Verwendungszweck habe, wohl aber schon ein paar Ideen.
Die Bremse läuft jedenfalls echt weich an und der Hebel scheint mir ein interessantes Gimmick! Jetzt muss ich nurnoch eine rute, einen passenden Verwendungszweck und ganz wichtig: einen würdigen Gegner für die Bremse finden 













Groetjes
David


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ist der Hebel eine "Kampfbremse"?


----------



## daci7

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ist der Hebel eine "Kampfbremse"?


Genau, über den Hebel kann ich sozusagen im "Kampf" die Bremse weiter zu machen bzw. Auch direkt wieder in die Ausgangslage zurückstellen.


----------



## Mescalero

Na dann mal los, paar Würmer ans Eisen und das gute Stück beim Angeln auf Breitmauldöbel getestet.


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Na dann mal los, paar Würmer ans Eisen und das gute Stück beim Angeln auf Breitmauldöbel getestet.


Dafür schein mir die kleine Französin doch ein wenig zierlich, auch wenn ich kleine Rollen mag 
Ich dachte eher an feine Schnüre und ne Floatrute oder ne leichte Quiver. Mal schauen wie ich die Dame vermählen werde...


----------



## Mescalero

Oh, dann täuschen die Fotos aber, ich hatte keine "kleine" Französin vermutet sondern eine in der 600g-Klasse.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zum Rollenerwerb und viel Freude beim Testen, daci7 !


Ich schreib meinen kleinen Angelbericht irgendwann später, muß noch mal los. Tackle-Neuzugänge gab es auch (auf bescheidenem Niveau).


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Dafür schein mir die kleine Französin doch ein wenig zierlich, auch wenn ich kleine Rollen mag


Ganz ehrlich ……beim überfliegen aus den Augenwinkeln hab ich Gedacht du redest hier von ner schnuckeligen leicht pummeligen Schnegge und dann das


----------



## geomas

So, nach erfolgreich absolvierter Abendgestaltung ein kurzer Bericht: das Wetter war ziemlich mies heute Vormittag, immerhin hat es nicht geregnet. Ansonsten: Ostwind und Temperaturen von nur knapp über null. Gemütlich geht anders.

Ich hatte zwei 11ft-Quiver-Ruten dabei, die kürzlich vom Sprtsfrnd Minimäx geschmähte Kamasan-Rute und eine alte Shimano Stradic Quiver 110.
Angeboten habe ich ausschließlich halbe Dendros mit Gummimadenschmuck am Hakenschenkel. Beide Ruten waren mit einem kleinen Futterkorb bestückt, dieser beschickt mit LiquiBread.  Erster Fisch war ein 20er Plötz, immerhin nicht Schneider trotz widriger Bedingungen. 






Ihm folgte ein ordentlicher Brassen, dessen Biß ich nicht mitbekommen hatte, dennoch saß der Haken mit Maulwinkel.
Vielleicht hatte der Fisch den Köder direkt beim Einkurbeln genommen, ich weiß es nicht.

Dann der größte Brassen der letzten Wochen, der war an der Stradic Quiver durchaus ein guter Gegner, da er die Strömung geschickt nutzte. Die Hauptschnur (4lb Daiwa Sensor, super zuverlässig) war nicht das Problem, sondern eher das dünne Vorfach und der fragliche Sitz des Hakens.
Aber alles ging gut, der Fisch hatte 51cm, absolut kein Riese, aber dennoch ein guter Fang angesichts des ungemütlichen Wetters.

Danach gab es sofort den nächsten Brassen, auch er bestrebt, dem Kescher auszuweichen. Am Rücken gehakt, deshalb der Tanz.

Zum Abschluß ging mit noch Abramis Nr. 4 ans Band, deutlich heller als seine Artgenossen, Länge gut Mitte 40.

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mir eine so relativ gute Ausbeute nicht zu erhoffen gewagt. Die Bißerkennung war durch den teilweise scharf böigen Wind mehr als schwierig, dazu kam die fast schon legendäre Richtung des Windes. 


Tackle-Kleinkram kam auch noch - weitere Spaghetti-Köder von Cresta, Vorfachhaken von Matrix (20er SW und SP) und Browning (Sphere Match in 8, 12 und 16) und andere Kleinteile.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na wenigsten einer traut sich raus bei dem Wetter.
Petri Heil Georg!


----------



## Skott

Respekt und PETRI lieber Georg!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri Georg schön das du es auch bei so einem Sauwetter raus schaffst.
Bei uns ist fürs Wochenende nun auch ein Temperatursturz auf bis zu 0 Grad gemeldet. Nicht die besten Bedingungen aber ich habe fest vor mal ans Wasser zu gehen, da ich bis jetzt noch nie bei Scheixxxwetter Angeln war.
Mal schauen ob was geht.

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und Petri Heil allen die sich trotz scheiß Wetter raus trauen.

Gruß Max


----------



## skyduck

Hallo lieber Ükelclub,

Petri der Woche geht an geomas für unermüdlichen Einsatz selbst bei diesen Schietwetter. Langsam wird es ruhig im Ükel, die Saison geht für viele zu Ende.

Letzte woche bin ich noch kurz an der Werse gewesen, dass Laub ist weg und es sieht alles etwas anders aus mit den kahlen Bäumen. Man kann nun wieder den Sonnenuntergang sehen.
 Ich habe mein Stalking Setup mit der River Ambusch weiter optimiert und getestet. Als Belohnung gab es zwei kleine hübsche Plötz.









Ich habe mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen weiter regelmäßig den Haus-See zu besuchen um mehr über das Gewässer zu lernen. Morgen gehe ich vielleicht vormittags mal mit leichten Gepäck, langsam macht es wieder Sinn die leichte Silstar Graphite wieder auszubuddeln. Mal gucken.


----------



## Slappy

Bitte entschuldigt meine so geringe Teilnahme hier am Tisch. 
Aktuell tut sich bei mir nicht viel und wenn, dann bin ich auf Abwegen. 

Morgen werden Spiegler und Tinca besetzt. 
Hoffentlich kommen nicht gleich die Kollegen um die Ecke. 
Dann kann ich bald wieder entspannt mit Tee oder Glögg der Kälte trotzen.


----------



## Mescalero

Hier wurden auch alle Vereinsseen z.T. abgefischt, um- und neubesetzt und sind noch bis Ende des Monats gesperrt. Ich bin schon auf den Dezember gespannt. 

Wie sich erst jetzt eindeutig herausstellte, war das Hochwasser im Frühjahr verheerend, die Teiche waren ja übergelaufen. Jetzt beim Abfischen des einen Sees kamen ganze 8 Zander zum Vorschein, besetzt waren wohl so 40, die genaue Zahl habe ich mir nicht gemerkt. Eine Handvoll wurde wahrscheinlich gefangen aber die meisten Fische hat es einfach weggespült, natürlich nicht nur Zander.


----------



## geomas

Danke für den Bericht von der Werse, lieber skyduck . Die River Ambush ist meiner Meinung nach die perfekte Rute, um super-mobil sehr enge Angelstellen zu befischen. Da gibts bei Dir sicher den einen oder anderen Spot.


----------



## geomas

Super-Vormittag am Wasser​
...aber leider mit minimalem Fischkontakt. Es war kälter als gestern, aber weniger windig und die Sonne schien mir ins Gesicht, es fühlte sich super an, so in der Sonne zu sitzen. Der Pegel war recht hoch und stellte mich an dieser Stelle vor ein paar Probleme. Zum Schluß, als es vorsichtig zu beißen begann, stieg er sehr schnell um etwa 10cm und machte dann das Angeln zu schwierig, ich hab zuusammengepackt.

Es lief super-zäh an. Die mutmaßlichen Schnurschwimmer gab es gar nicht mehr, spätere Ruckelbisse konnte ich nicht verwerten. Immerhin erlöste mich noch ein Plötz, ein Recke von etwa 12cm, vom Schneider-Dasein. Dennoch sehr schöne Stunden am Wasser, ich habe schon wieder Pläne geschmiedet.
Morgen wirds wohl nix (ganzen Tag nur Arbeiet, Arbeit, Arbeit), aber am Sonntag ist evtl. ne Session drin.

PS: hier sieht man schön die harten Pegel-Ausschläge ab Mittag: https://www.pegelonline.wsv.de/webs...eter=WASSERSTAND ROHDATEN&pegelnummer=9640018


----------



## daci7

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hier wurden auch alle Vereinsseen z.T. abgefischt, um- und neubesetzt und sind noch bis Ende des Monats gesperrt. Ich bin schon auf den Dezember gespannt.
> 
> Wie sich erst jetzt eindeutig herausstellte, war das Hochwasser im Frühjahr verheerend, die Teiche waren ja übergelaufen. Jetzt beim Abfischen des einen Sees kamen ganze 8 Zander zum Vorschein, besetzt waren wohl so 40, die genaue Zahl habe ich mir nicht gemerkt. Eine Handvoll wurde wahrscheinlich gefangen aber die meisten Fische hat es einfach weggespült, natürlich nicht nur Zander.


Ist die Besatz-Wiederfang  Quote bei anderen Fischarten bei den Teichen besser?
Bei so niedrigen Stückzahlen bin ich immer skeptisch. Wenn das Gewässer entsprechend klein war, wird der heiße Sommer wohl auch den empfindlichen Zandern zugesetzt haben. Und letztendlich ist der Zander wohl der Fisch mit der geringsten Chance wieder zurück gesetzt zu werden - schmeckt halt gut.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero

Bei diesem Fisch sind die Zahlen halt sehr gut nachvollziehbar, der Besatz ist teuer und wird natürlich auch dokumentiert. 
Nachdem das Wasser abgelaufen war, wurden auch verendete Fische auf den Wiesen gefunden.

Bei anderen Arten fällt es nicht so auf...

In jedem Fall war das Jahr für die Fischpopulation eine Katastrophe. Erst das massive Hochwasser und dann die anhaltende Hitze mit nie dagewesenen Pegeln. Ab jetzt kann es eigentlich nur aufwärts gehen (sagt der Optimist).


----------



## dawurzelsepp

daci7 schrieb:


> Und letztendlich ist der Zander wohl der Fisch mit der geringsten Chance wieder zurück gesetzt zu werden - schmeckt halt gut.



Nicht unbedingt, man kann auch entnehmen und trotzem nachhaltig angeln. Im späten Frühjahr hatte ich 2 Mitte 60er entnommen und den rest Dank gut sitzenden Haken wider schonend entlassen.....sind ja auch so glitschig die Fische und rutschen einem aus der Hand. Es kommt hald auch immer auf die Nachhaltigkeit eines jedem einzelnen drauf an, dies trifft auch auf unsere Friedfische zu um hier den Bogen zu spannen. Durch meinen Einsatz der Actioncam ist es mir ja mittlerweile auch möglich genau diese Zander/Freidfische etc. mit makanten Merkmalen sehr gut weiterhin zu beobachten.
Aktuell bin ich ja eher nicht so auf Friedfisch am Wasser außer zum Fang von Grundeln als Köfis, Ukel und Rotaugen sind mir da mittlerweile zu schade geworden. Beim Ansitz damit hatte ich auch meine Kamera immer im Wasser und was soll ich sagen ein Zander der einen Wachstumsfehler hat taucht immermal wider vor der Linse auf ebenso ein Hecht der Standorttreu ist. Um jetzt wider zurück zu den Friedfischen zu kommen kann ich diese These auch auf eine Barbe beziehen die auf einem Auge Blind ist. Diesen Fisch konnte ich mehrere Jahre in Folge jeweils 1x fangen, heuer leider nicht, was belegt das auch diese Fische relativ Standorttreu sind. Auch auf einen Essling (Nase) von +45cm konnte ich so jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren immer mal wider nachweisen.



> In jedem Fall war das Jahr für die Fischpopulation eine Katastrophe. Erst das massive Hochwasser und dann die anhaltende Hitze mit nie dagewesenen Pegeln. Ab jetzt kann es eigentlich nur aufwärts gehen (sagt der Optimist).



Da kannst du natürlich recht haben jedoch als es so heiß und das Wasser weniger und klarer wurde haben sich die Fische entsprechend versteckt. Ich hatte zu dieser Zeit im Hochsommer richtig Probleme in meinen Fluß die Fische zu finden obwohl sie da waren. Einen Sonntag hatte ich mir das Kanu und die Kamera geschnappt und bin losgefahren. In den Bereichen wo ich sonst große Rotaugen (siehe frühere Berichte) und Karpfen gefangen hatte war bis auf vereinzelte Döbel nichts zu sehen. Das Wasser war auf 1m so klar das man jeden Stein im Kies sehen konnte. Ich habe daraufhin meine Kamera für 1 Stunde an ein Schilffeld mit Seerosen abgelegt und etwas Futter beigelegt. Nach nicht mal 10min sah man das die Fische aus den Schilf und den Seerosen geschommen kamen und anfingen zu fressen. Die Sonne brannte an diesem Tag richtig runter und es war sehr hell. 






Die Helligkeit und das klare Wasser haben unsere Fische einfach dazu bewegt dunklere und geschützte Plätze aufzusuchen. Das Schilf und die Seerosen/Wasserpflanzen gaben ihnen einfach den entsprechenden Schutz was sie brauchten und genau da standen sie gestapelt. 










Die trifft jetzt nicht nur auf Friedfische zu sondern auch eure erwähnten Räuber auch diese standen zu dieser Zeit größtenteils an einem Fleck wie diese Kameraaufnahme schön darstellt.






Zander, Wels und sogar ein Karpfen standen zusammen an einem Platz von ca. 10m² am restlichen Teil des Flußabschnittes konnte ich keine größeren Fische finden. 

Ich will in keinster Weise bezweifen das in vielen Gewässern in diesem Sommer die Bestände zurückgegangen sind doch sollten wir auch bedenken das sie sich in dieser heißen Phase des Jahres auch andere Plätze gesucht haben wo sie sicher standen. Ich selber lache meist innerlich wenn Angler behaupten es sei nichts mehr im Gewässer und es müsse mehr besetzt werden, beim Blick unter die Wasseroberfläche erscheint einem diese Meinung meist nicht ganz zutreffend. Wieviele Stunden hatte ich schon meinen Köfi 1m neben der Kamera liegen und die Räuber sind einfach arglos vorbeigeschwommen und haben ihn keines Blickes gewürdigt. Wieoft schon sind große Brachsen über meinen Futterteppich geschwommen und haben nur mal eine Kostprobe genommen. Der Gedanke beim Zusammenpacken lag nahe "Es ist kein Fisch mehr drin" doch zuhause beim auswerten der Kameraaufnahmen belehrte mich einfach eines besseren "Es ist Fisch da nur zu haben einfach keinen Hunger".

Ich hoffe dieser kleine Blick in mein Nähkästchen zeigt auch die andere Seite der Medallie und das dass fehlen von Besatz und Fisch auch auf etwas ganz natürliches zurückzuführen ist. Unser Hobby kann doch so schön abwechslungsreich sein den es ist nicht immer so einfach wie wir es gerne hätten und die Freude über einen schönen Fang ist dann umsogrößer...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Danke für den tollen Einblick unter die Wasseroberfläche. 
Auch wenn ich Anfänger bin stelle ich wenn nichts geht nur Methode Köder und Angelplatz in Frage und in dem Heißen Sommer auch immer wieder die Beißlaune bei Hitze. 
Das zu wenig Fisch vorhanden ist hab ich nur selten und auch nur ganz am Anfang in Betracht gezogen.
Doch durch ein paar schöne Fische die ich mittlerweile landen konnte wurde ich da eines besseren belehrt.

Ein Erlebnis ist mir da besonders im Gedächtnis geblieben:
Im August nach unzähligen Ansitzen bei denen ich versuchte einen Karpfen ans Band zu bekommen, machte mich meine Frau auf etwas großes aufmerksam das in der Mitte des Stroms an uns vorbei trieb.
Im ersten Moment dachte ich "Achdu scheiße da schwimmt eine Leiche Hintern nach oben an uns vorbei."
Als das Objekt dann weiter in unser Sichtfeld kam konnten wir erkennen das es sich um einen riesigen und wirklich massigen toten Karpfen handelt, der da an uns vorbei trieb.
In diesem Moment wurde mir klar das nicht der Fluß und der Fischbestand schuld sind das ich keinen Karpfen gefangen habe sondern allein ich und meine Methode.

Bei meinem Hausgewässer gibt es für mich noch so viel zu lernen und zu Erkunden das ich manchmal das Gefühl habe es reicht nicht für ein Anglerleben.


----------



## skyduck

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dieser kleine Blick in mein Nähkästchen zeigt auch die andere Seite der Medallie und das dass fehlen von Besatz und Fisch auch auf etwas ganz natürliches zurückzuführen ist. Unser Hobby kann doch so schön abwechslungsreich sein den es ist nicht immer so einfach wie wir es gerne hätten und die Freude über einen schönen Fang ist dann umsogrößer...



Das bringt es eigentlich ganz gut auf den Punkt. Wenn das Fangen immer einfach wäre würde es auch keinen Spss mehr machen und alle nur noch gut besetzte Gewässer beangeln. Wie langweilig das ist konnte ich mal in einem Urlaub erleben. Wir waren an einen kleinen Natursee/Teich der neben einen Karpfenbestand, auch aktuell um die 5 Störe beiheimaten sollte. Beim Fang des ersten Störs haben wir uns total gefreut und es war ein einmaliges Erlebnis. Als wir dann aber nach und nach in 5 Tagen 16 Störe gefangen haben kamen wir uns schon fast schäbig vor, da wir rein rechnerisch jeden Stör bereits dreimal gefangen haben. Wir haben dann viel Energie aufgewendet einen Köder zu finden den die Burschen in Ruhe lassen. Hat dann auch geklappt aber auch die Karpfen sahen schon alle sehr geschunden aus und man sah ihnen an, wie oft sie schon gehakt worden waren.

Will damit sagen, einfach nur in Massen fangen ist irgendwann das langweiligste was es gibt und würde mir das Angeln komplett vermiesen. Gerade das immer wieder beobachten, analysieren, verbessern und experimentieren ist ja das was einen Erfolg erst so wertvoll macht.



Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Einblick unter die Wasseroberfläche.
> Auch wenn ich Anfänger bin stelle ich wenn nichts geht nur Methode Köder und Angelplatz in Frage und in dem Heißen Sommer auch immer wieder die Beißlaune bei Hitze.
> 
> 
> Bei meinem Hausgewässer gibt es für mich noch so viel zu lernen und zu Erkunden das ich manchmal das Gefühl habe es reicht nicht für ein Anglerleben.



Das ist tatsächlich so. Egal wieviel Erfahrung du hast. Das was letztes mal bei gleichen Bedingungen super funktioniert hat kann morgen schon nicht mehr klappen. Trotz permanenten Studieren, experimentieren und anpassen, gibt es wahrscheinlich niemanden der wirklich komplett versteht warum ein Fisch gerade jetzt beißt oder nicht aber gerade das macht ja auch den Reiz aus.
Das wichtige ist, sich davon nicht "auffressen" zu lassen und sich unentspannt in zwanghafte Experimente und Strategien zu verstricken. Bei aller Motivation muß Angeln auch einfach entspannend sein. Oft genug sitze ich mit Standard-Methoden an Standardstellen. Ich weiß ich hole nicht das Optimum raus aber ich entspanne einfach. Nicht umsonst gehen viele nur mit einer Rute und einer Strategie los und ziehen dann ihren "Stiefel", anstatt die ganze Zeit nur mit Anpassungen und Grübeln zu verbringen. Angeln hat halt auch einfach viel mit Entspannung, genießen und Gefühlen zun tun um nicht zu sagen Spiritualität... 

Und last but not least, man weiß halt bis zur letzten Sekunde nicht ob das was man gerade treibt jetzt nicht doch den absoluten Erfolgsfang zu Tage fördert...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

skyduck schrieb:


> Das bringt es eigentlich ganz gut auf den Punkt. Wenn das Fangen immer einfach wäre würde es auch keinen Spss mehr machen und alle nur noch gut besetzte Gewässer beangeln. Wie langweilig das ist konnte ich mal in einem Urlaub erleben. Wir waren an einen kleinen Natursee/Teich der neben einen Karpfenbestand, auch aktuell um die 5 Störe beiheimaten sollte. Beim Fang des ersten Störs haben wir uns total gefreut und es war ein einmaliges Erlebnis. Als wir dann aber nach und nach in 5 Tagen 16 Störe gefangen haben kamen wir uns schon fast schäbig vor, da wir rein rechnerisch jeden Stör bereits dreimal gefangen haben. Wir haben dann viel Energie aufgewendet einen Köder zu finden den die Burschen in Ruhe lassen. Hat dann auch geklappt aber auch die Karpfen sahen schon alle sehr geschunden aus und man sah ihnen an, wie oft sie schon gehakt worden waren.
> 
> Will damit sagen, einfach nur in Massen fangen ist irgendwann das langweiligste was es gibt und würde mir das Angeln komplett vermiesen. Gerade das immer wieder beobachten, analysieren, verbessern und experimentieren ist ja das was einen Erfolg erst so wertvoll macht.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist tatsächlich so. Egal wieviel Erfahrung du hast. Das was letztes mal bei gleichen Bedingungen super funktioniert hat kann morgen schon nicht mehr klappen. Trotz permanenten Studieren, experimentieren und anpassen, gibt es wahrscheinlich niemanden der wirklich komplett versteht warum ein Fisch gerade jetzt beißt oder nicht aber gerade das macht ja auch den Reiz aus.
> Das wichtige ist, sich davon nicht "auffressen" zu lassen und sich unentspannt in zwanghafte Experimente und Strategien zu verstricken. Bei aller Motivation muß Angeln auch einfach entspannend sein. Oft genug sitze ich mit Standard-Methoden an Standardstellen. Ich weiß ich hole nicht das Optimum raus aber ich entspanne einfach. Nicht umsonst gehen viele nur mit einer Rute und einer Strategie los und ziehen dann ihren "Stiefel", anstatt die ganze Zeit nur mit Anpassungen und Grübeln zu verbringen. Angeln hat halt auch einfach viel mit Entspannung, genießen und Gefühlen zun tun um nicht zu sagen Spiritualität...
> 
> Und last but not least, man weiß halt bis zur letzten Sekunde nicht ob das was man gerade treibt jetzt nicht doch den absoluten Erfolgsfang zu Tage fördert...


Im allgemeinen sehe ich das ganz genauso wie Du Angeln ist für mich pure Entspannung. Der Kopf ist einzig und allein bei der Sache keine Sorgen und kein Stress. Und dazu kommt der Nervenkitzel und der Pure Jagdtrieb ich liebe es einfach. 
Wie ein Kinderüberraschungsei, Spannung und Spiel nur die Schokolade fehlt


----------



## skyduck

Hallo Leute,

habe wieder etwas ausgemistet und noch ein Haufen Guru Gripper Körbe gefunden in 57 , 85 und 113g. Gehen als Inline oder mit Wirbel. Dazu noch zwei 55g Methodkörbe. Kann ich in keinen meiner Gewässer mehr sinnvoll einsetzen. Jemand Interesse sonst geht morgen in die Bucht. Gerne PN.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Lesestoff für lange und kalte Winterabende ist angekommen.


----------



## Slappy

So Jungs und Mädels. 

Der Besatz ist durchgeführt. 
Mein Terrassengartenteich ist wieder voll. Mal schauen wie lange. 
Natürlich kam heute über Nacht der Winter. Zwischen - 2 und 1 ° hatten wir heute und auch direkt Schnee. 
Die Karpfen waren schöne Satzgröße und die Tinca waren ca 30cm im Schnitt. 
Jetzt bleibt zu hoffen das es alle schaffen und es eine Weile dauert bis es sich rumspricht das wir besetzt haben.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und Petri Heil in die Runde,

Slappy, da drück ich dir mal die Daumen das der Besatz nicht in Null Komma nichts rausgefischt wird und Petri Heil.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja morgen meine alten Neuerwerbungen ausführen (Heute ging nicht da Vereinsarbeit) danach wollte ich ein paar Köder besorgen aber leider hatte der Obi ne Stunde früher zugemacht als im Internet angegeben, also wird es unükelig.

Aber nu noch ein/zwei Bilder für die Neugierigen

Die Silstar Graphite Match in 12ft und die Quiver in 10ft
















gepaart werden die beiden mit 2 DAM CDI 225, hier noch vor der Wartung






So sah es heute morgen bei mir aus, das Ganze bei -6°











Aber das ist mittler Weile Schnee von gestern



Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, man kann auch entnehmen und trotzem nachhaltig angeln. Im späten Frühjahr hatte ich 2 Mitte 60er entnommen und den rest Dank gut sitzenden Haken wider schonend entlassen.....sind ja auch so glitschig die Fische und rutschen einem aus der Hand. Es kommt hald auch immer auf die Nachhaltigkeit eines jedem einzelnen drauf an, dies trifft auch auf unsere Friedfische zu um hier den Bogen zu spannen.


Absolut. Und trotzdem glaube ich, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Zander released zu werden bei sehr vielen Kollegen recht gering ist, da es sich eben um einen vorzüglichen Speisefisch handelt.
Karpfen werden da wesentlich häufiger released, würde ich meinen


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> Absolut. Und trotzdem glaube ich, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Zander released zu werden bei sehr vielen Kollegen recht gering ist, da es sich eben um einen vorzüglichen Speisefisch handelt.
> Karpfen werden da wesentlich häufiger released, würde ich meinen


Wird mit Sicherheit so sein, obwohl Räucherkarpfen und Karpfenburger den Zander kulinarisch um Längen schlagen!
Hier aber mal ein Artikel zum CuR, Weissfische werden auch erwähnt, jedoch fehlen da noch eindeutige Studien.
So gut soll es bei Plötzen u Co im Sommer wohl auch nicht sein. Interessant der Ansatz auf Releasen spezialisierter Räuber.









						Catch and Release - Die Zukunft des Zurücksetzens
					

Man kann zum Catch and Release stehen, wie man will. Aber was ist erlaubt, was ist wirklich verboten, was ist sinnvoll und was gilt es zu beachten?




					www.blinker.de
				




Sehr schön gesagt, skyduck !


----------



## dawurzelsepp

daci7 schrieb:


> Absolut. Und trotzdem glaube ich, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Zander released zu werden bei sehr vielen Kollegen recht gering ist, da es sich eben um einen vorzüglichen Speisefisch handelt.
> Karpfen werden da wesentlich häufiger released, würde ich meinen



Das lässt sich leider nicht bestreiten das sehr viele Zander entnommen werden. Problem ist jedoch auch wenn wenn die Köfis tief geschluckt sind dann muss schon fast entnommen werden. Ich nutze z.B. die LS 2210 in der Größe 1 die auch leichter zu lösen sind selbst wenn sie tiefer sitzen.

Es wird jedoch immer im empfinden des Anglers bleiben was er entnimmt, die einen entnehmen was sie fangen und die anderen angeln nachhaltig.
Große Rotaugen, Barben, Nasen etc werden ebenfalls viel released aber auch nur wie du so schön schreibst kein guter Speisefisch nicht ist.  
Ich für meinen Teil war früher auch weniger Nachhaltiger das darf man auch zugeben, habe mir jedoch meine Gedanken dazu gemacht. 
Ein Beispiel dafür wäre z.B. der Teilweise Umstieg von Lauben/Rotaugen zu Grundeln als Köfi oder eben wenn Räuber gesund und gut gehakt sind ihnen eine 2. Chance gibt.


----------



## geomas

So, heute habe ich bei Schneefall geangelt und zwar erfolgreich ;-))

Nach einem sehr stressigen Sonnabend habe ich am Vormittag erst überlegt, ob ich heute los soll oder warten soll auf Super-Wetter oder irgendwas und habe dann einfach eine Packung Sohlenwärmer aufgefetzt und mich ans Packen gemacht.







Anfangs hat es nicht geschneit, ein guter Platz war verfügbar und ich habe zwei dünne Grundrütchen klar gemacht - die Avilent Picker (häßliches Avilentlein) und die Acolyte Ultra ohne Plus in 9ft. Beide mit einem sehr kleinen 10gr-Drahtkorb bestückte - die Drennan mit einer Durchlaufmontage, die Avilent mit einer festen Seitenarmmontage. 

Die Avilent wurde mit Breadpunch 10/11mm als Hakenköder gefischt, die Acolyte anfangs mit Doppelmade, später mit halbem Rotwurm.
Besser biß es wieder mal an der Avilent, die ersten 2 lütten Brassen (an oder knapp 40cm) waren gegenüber dem Freitag schon mal ein Fortschritt. 
An der Drennan gab es dann einen besseren Brassen, ziemlich genau 50cm. Fische dieser Kategorie ziehen das Rütchen schon richtig krumm. 





...dann gab es einen Synchrondrill an beiden Ruten.





Etwas später, es hatte mittlerweile tüchtig zu schneien begonnen, gab es dann Brassen Nr. 6. Wieder etwas größer, also an die 50cm.
Ihm folgten zum Abschluß noch 2 Pico-Plötz.

War ein schöner Angeltag mit Eisvogel-Vorbeiflug und diesmal ohne kalte Füße.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ...dann gab es einen Synchrondrill an beiden Ruten.



Das hätte ich gern gesehen. 
Könntest du bitte nächstes Mal ein Bild davon machen und die Kamera mit "de Gusch" bedienen wenn du links und rechts drillst?

Petri Heil!
Super Foto vom Brachsenzwilling.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Frank,
schöne Silstar Ruten hast du da ergattert. Die Match hatte ich in 4,5m. Leider mal gegen einen Ast geklopt und das Spitzenteil gebrochen. Die Rute wurde dann zerfleddert, das Mittelteil konnte ein Bekannter für seine gebrauchen (Mittelteil bei ihm gebrochen), die Ringe wurden für Reparaturen gebraucht und die Schiebering sind auch an einer anderen Rute gelandet. So ist die Rute in mehrere Ruten aufgegangen. Vieleicht läuft mir ja noch mal eine in kompletten Zustand über den Weg.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Ti-it

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Lesestoff für lange und kalte Winterabende ist angekommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424651
> Anhang anzeigen 424652


Da mach ich mit, Gerd!
Trevor Housby habe ich den Süßwasserteil fast durch. Hat mir gut gefallen. Die Karausche ernennt er übrigens zu einem seiner Lieblingsfische. Hört man auch nicht allzu oft.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri zu den Brachsen lieber geomas 

Apo Karausche Ti-it ab 2023 in Bayern ganzjährig geschohnt mal sehen wieviele Giebel dann für Karauschen gehalten werden.

Ab nächsten Jahr werden es schwere Jahre, von den strömungliebenden Fischen bleiben mir dann nur noch Aitel, Nerfling, Hasel und Schied über anstonsten ist alles ganzjährig gesperrt. Barbe, Gründling, Nase, Frauennerfling alle gesperrt  das werden harte Jahre.........


----------



## seatrout61

Kleines Paket vom Baitstore bekommen:

- diverse Haken von Drennan
- diverse Method-Fedder von Drennan und Korum
- 2 Pint Bait-Strainer von Guru (hatte ich hier gesehen)
- 1 passende 1 Pint Box von Guru (nicht im Bild, wird nachgeliefert)
- Speed-Stops mit Nadel von Guru
- Swivel von Guru

nicht im Bild PVA-Bags von Ali





Hab ich wieder was zu fummeln und zu basteln bis zum nächsten Frühjahr...neue Strategie/Taktik ist bereits ausgetüftelt...3mm Pellets (hell, getreidelastig) habe ich noch ca. 20 ltr....3mm Pellets (dunkel fischmehllastig) und Pellet-Hakenköder werden erst kurzfristig bestellt


----------



## Mescalero

Liebe Ukelfreunde, ein herzliches Petri an alle fleißigen Fänger, die dem Wetter trotzen, insbesondere an unseren unermüdlichen geomas !

Ich grüße euch von der türkischen Riviera. Die Angelei gestaltet sich etwas zäh, mittelgroße Haken mit entsprechenden Ködern funktionieren überhaupt nicht, auch die zahlreichen Einheimischen gehen überwiegend leer aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Diese Mole ist vielleicht 300m lang und gestern (Sonntag) standen und saßen geschätzt 100 AnglerInnen hier....es war etwas eng sozusagen. 

Kleine bunte Fische gibt es immerhin und der Hammer war ein Barrakuda, der direkt am Ufer (ich hätte ihn leicht keschern können) vorbeitrödelte - damit beschäftigt, eine Meeräsche die er quer im Maul hatte, in ein praktischeres Format zu falten. Toller Anblick!


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Liebe Ukelfreunde, ein herzliches Petri an alle fleißigen Fänger, die dem Wetter trotzen, insbesondere an unseren unermüdlichen geomas !
> 
> Ich grüße euch von der türkischen Riviera. Die Angelei gestaltet sich etwas zäh, mittelgroße Haken mit entsprechenden Ködern funktionieren überhaupt nicht, auch die zahlreichen Einheimischen gehen überwiegend leer aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424835
> 
> Diese Mole ist vielleicht 300m lang und gestern (Sonntag) standen und saßen geschätzt 100 AnglerInnen hier....es war etwas eng sozusagen.
> 
> Kleine bunte Fische gibt es immerhin und der Hammer war ein Barrakuda, der direkt am Ufer (ich hätte ihn leicht keschern können) vorbeitrödelte - damit beschäftigt, eine Meeräsche die er quer im Maul hatte, in ein praktischeres Format zu falten. Toller Anblick!


Süperbild, Dankeschön! Hab noch einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## geomas

Petri zu den wunderschönen Kleinis, lieber Mescalero - wie hast Du die denn gefangen? Mit 20 oder kleineren Haken („mittelgroße Haken” ist ja relativ).
Genieße den Urlaub!

Glückwunsch zu den Neuerwerbungen, seatrout61 , einige der Sachen kommen mir vertraut vor. 
Vielleicht versuche ich es zum festlichen Ende das Jahres hin noch mal Method-mäßig auf Karpfen.



Heute war das Arbeitspensum stramm und an Angelei nicht/nur zu denken. Vielleicht klappt es in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## Mescalero

geomas
Die LS-1810N sind den beliebten LS-2210S sehr ähnlich, bis auf die Farbe. Aber sie sind (gefühlt, habe sie nicht gemessen) etwas kleiner. Diese 16er entsprechen eher der Größe 18, würde ich sagen.
Sonst habe ich nur noch 8er Haken dabei.

Die hiesigen Angler fischen wohl meist so Größe 12, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe. Aber immer mit drei oder vier Seitenarmen.

Die kopfbetuchte Frau auf dem Foto ist übrigens nicht allein. Zwar sind die meisten Angler, wie bei uns auch, männlich aber ich sehe auch viele Frauen angeln. Zu Hause ist mir schon ewig keine mehr begegnet, hier ist es ganz normal.


----------



## geomas

Danke, Mescalero , die LS-1810 kenne und nutze ich. Und stimmt, speziell die kleineren Nenngrößen fallen zierlicher aus als ihr LS-2210-Geschwister.
Den LS-2210 kann ich an einem guten Tag noch als 20 ohne Hilfsmittel von Hand binden, beim 1810 klappts bestenfalls mit einem 16er.

Die Frau mit Katzen-Begleitung war mir auf Deinem Riviera-Bild auch aufgefallen, finde ich super.


----------



## seatrout61

Sachen gibt's: 

Bildbericht: https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/fra...arpfen-a-76105d68-1ed1-48c9-98c6-b1a868b25fea

Release-Video: https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2022/nov/21/angler-lands-giant-goldfish-in-french-lake


----------



## kuttenkarl

Der Tackleaffe hat wieder zugeschlagen.

Sportex Xclusive Feeder 60-120gr. Wg.









Askari haut die zur Zeit für den halben Neupreis raus. Alleine für den Blank muß beim Rutenbauhändler mehr bezahlen.


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Sportex, lieber kuttenkarl !


Eine nachmittägliche Angelsession endete ganz ohne Fischkontakt. Habe es an der gleichen Stelle, mit gleichem Gerät und identischen Köder wie am Sonntag versucht aber es tat sich nichts. Es gab zwei ganz vorsichtige, langsame „Zieher” an der Schnur, ich tippe aber auf Schnurschwimmer, da die Köder unangetastet waren. Und 1x kurzes Gezupfe, auch hier sah der Köder im Anschluß unversehrt aus.

Es soll aber wieder etwas wärmer werden - ich versuche es ganz sicher die Tage noch mal.


----------



## Mescalero

Sportex .... guter Stoff, nach allem was man so liest aber für mich sind die Ruten nichts. Schon der Optik wegen. 
Aber selbstverständlich wünsche ich dir kuttenkarl viel Freude mit der Rute und jede Menge Fische!

Ich habe heute mal einem Eingeborenen beim Sardinenangeln über die Schulter geschaut. Er hatte bereits eine 5-Liter-Wasserflassche halb voll mit Fisch. 

An der 7m Stippe hing eigentlich nur eine gewöhnliche Pose, ausgebleit mit ein paar Schrotkügelchen. Durchgebunden einen halben Meter tiefer ein mittelgroßer Drilling, und knapp drüber ein Wirbel als Ersatz für eine Teigspirale.
Um den Wirbel herum wird Brotteig geknetet und beim leisesten Zupfer kräftig angehauen. Der Drilling hakt dann irgendwo, meist im Brust- oder Bauchbereich. Ziemlich brutal aber auch sehr effizient. 

Meine Kleinfischmontage ist ähnlich simpel, wenn auch nicht ganz so effektiv. Aber ich angle ja auch nicht für die Suppe. 




Alle Posenmontagen haben sich für die hiesigen Kleinfischhorden als zu langsam erwiesen. Die fressen den Haken schneller blank als man sich vorstellen kann. 




An die Hauptschnur wird per Chirurgenknoten das Vorfach samt Haken (Gr. 16) gebunden und unten ein Mini-Dropshotblei (Messing, 2 Gramm) geklemmt. 




Teig um den Haken und die Aktivität unten spüren. Anhieb und in einem von zehn Fällen hängt etwas dran. 




Leichtere Bleie in Form von Schrot sinken zu langsam ab - bevor die Schnur gestrafft ist, ist der Haken schon leergefressen. Schwere Bleie machen anscheinend die Schnur zu träge oder den Widerstand zu hoch, man bekommt die Bisse nicht mehr mit. 

Sehr spannend dieses Tüfteln und Probieren!


----------



## geomas

Faszinierend, die feinere Angelei im Meer! Danke für den Einblick in die Methoden in der Türkei, Mescalero .


Ich war vorhin am Wasser, es gab ausschließlich Plötz von äußerst klein bis ziemlich klein. Bin aber relativ sicher, daß auch bessere Fische zumindest in der Nähe waren. Mal sehen, ob ich davon diese Woche noch welche ans Band bekomme.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> unten ein Mini-Dropshotblei (Messing, 2 Gramm) geklemmt.


Uhhh.. Das ist ja sexy. Gibt's diese Messinggewichte auch in anderen Größen, und wenn ja wo?


----------



## Mescalero

Puh, ich habe die schon ewig und bisher weitgehend ungenutzt rumliegen aber ich meine, die gab es bei Ali.
So kleine Gewichte gibt es aber bestimmt in Tungsten auch. Kosten zwar wahrscheinlich das Zehnfache aber die Gefahr des Festhängens ist ja überschaubar und insofern...


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Puh, ich habe die schon ewig und bisher weitgehend ungenutzt rumliegen aber ich meine, die gab es bei Ali.
> So kleine Gewichte gibt es aber bestimmt in Tungsten auch. Kosten zwar wahrscheinlich das Zehnfache aber die Gefahr des Festhängens ist ja überschaubar und insofern...


Dankeschön. Ich fürchte Ali ist keine Option für mich. Aber schön und verführerisch sind diese Messinggewichte schon.

Übrigens habe ich einen schon einen deutlixhen Bleiverbrauch, wenn ich das mal sagen darf. Ich muss die klugen und gewitzten Johnnies in ihren Burgen, Bunkern und Verstecken aufsuchen, und betreibe ja eine 'halbaktive' Angelei. Da gibt's dann doch mal Abrisse, die man einkalkulieren muss. Es gibt Hängerfreie Tage, aber auch nervige mit mehreren Abrissen. Übrigens nicht nur weil der Haken festhält, häufiger liegts das Blei oder Paternoster sich festkeilen.


----------



## daci7

Die gibts durchaus auch "hier" zu kaufen - sind aber leider echt nicht günstig ... halbe Kiste Bier gegen 20g ist schon happig 








						Fox Rage Dropshot Messing Gewichte Bleifrei  im Köder Laden kaufen
					

Fox Rage Dropshot Messing Gewichte Bleifrei - Klassisches bleifreies Dropshot Gewicht in Zylinder-Form Umweltverträgliches Messingmaterial Perfekt profilierte Form, um ein Festsetzen in Hindernissen z




					www.koeder-laden.de
				



Groetjes
David


----------



## geomas

Ich war vorhin noch fix im großen lokalen Angelladen (dem Platzhirsch, nicht dem neuen Mitbewerber) und habe Maden und bestellte Pinkies abgeholt. 
1a-Qualität, so mein Eindruck, also den Laden habe ich in der Vergangenheit ob der Gammelmaden einige Male gescholten. 
Heute haben die Jungs definitiv Pluspunkte gesammelt, frischere Maden und Pinkies hatte ich nie und die Preise sind absolut okay (1/2l Maden 4€, 1l Pinkies 7€). 

Übrigens kommt mir der 20er Gamakatsu LS-2210 irgendwie seltsam groß vor. Hatte den heute an der Ali-Stippe im Einsatz und für eine Made solo ist der fast zu groß. Sehr viel zierlicher wirkt der 18er Gama Black, von dem ich neulich bei Goch im Ausverkauf ein paar Briefchen erstanden habe. Der ist wiederum nicht so einfach zu binden, da muß ich mich mal in Ruhe und bei gutem Licht ransetzen.


#dropshot-bleie

Aktuell meine Favoriten unter den DS-Bleien sind die mattschwarz lackierten/beschichteten Stabbleie von Zeck. Gibts von 5gr aufwärts, die Abstufungen eher grob, aber ausreichend für meine Bedürfnisse. Mir gefallen besonders die dort verbauten „Klemmwirbelchen”, diese halten gut und schädigen die Schnur weniger als viele andere benutzte DS-Bleie.


----------



## johnesen

daci7 schrieb:


> Die gibts durchaus auch "hier" zu kaufen - sind aber leider echt nicht günstig ... halbe Kiste Bier gegen 20g ist schon happig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Rage Dropshot Messing Gewichte Bleifrei  im Köder Laden kaufen
> 
> 
> Fox Rage Dropshot Messing Gewichte Bleifrei - Klassisches bleifreies Dropshot Gewicht in Zylinder-Form Umweltverträgliches Messingmaterial Perfekt profilierte Form, um ein Festsetzen in Hindernissen z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.koeder-laden.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes
> David



Diese hier kommen den von Mescalero verwendeten schon sehr nahe. Preislich einigermaßen fair. Und aus Berlin 









						Dropshot Gewicht "Copper" - gummiconnection
					

Dropshot Gewicht aus Kupfer / Messing (bleifrei), mit Dropshotclip für schnellen Gewichtswechsel und ändern der "Arbeitstiefe".




					gummiconnection.eu
				




LG


----------



## geomas

Weil das gerade mein Thema ist - die Unterschiede sind schon enorm bei kleinen Haken:







...moderner „Commercial-Stipphaken” im Vergleich zu Klassikern, der Super Spade ist übrigens ein enorm starker 18er.
Der Guru X-Strong ist wohl für die Angelei mit Mais, Softpellets, Frühstücksfleisch im Carpodrom vorgesehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr schön in Szene gesetzt!

Der Guru X-Strong ist schon ein heftiger Ausreißer ggü. den 3 anderen, auch wenn es in der Hakenspitzenweit nur ein Verhältnis von etwas mehr als ca. 4:3(2,8) ist.
Eine relativ berechnete Gr. 12.5 käme dem Gefühl auch nahe.


----------



## geomas

Tja, also die Angelei läuft sehr zäh momentan. War vorhin kurz am Wasser, bis in die Dämmerung hinein.
Regulär gefangen habe ich nur einen fingerlangen Winz-Plötz auf Pinkie am 22er Haken und zwar an einer ufernahen Stelle (Kante), die mir neulich beim Loten mit der kurzen Whip aufgefallen war. Irregulär gab es noch einen ordentlichen Brassen, dessen Landung nicht ohne war. Den Abramis hatte ich beim Einkurbeln gehakt, exakt am ersten Strahl der Rückenflosse (der 12er Haken saß sehr fest). Da ich nur 3lb-Mono auf der Rolle hatte war Vorsicht angesagt. Nach gefühlt 10 Minuten (in der Realität vielleicht 3) hatte ich ihn mit der weichen Silstar Traverse-X 260 in den Kescher bugsiert.





gehakter Brassen

Es gab ein paar Anzeichen von Fischaktivität (Schnurschwimmer?) an den beiden weichen Feedertips, aber keine klassischen Bisse (erst ganz zum Schluß, als ich 22er Haken und Solo-Pinkie im Einsatz hatte). Vermutlich sind Fische am Platz, bewegen sich kaum und packen auch nicht zu, wenn sie einen leckeren Happen vor der Nase haben. Michael Schlögl erwähnte in einem seiner Videos, daß die Fische im kalten Wasser wesentlich weniger Kraft beim Einsaugen der Köder aufbringen. 

Naja, war dennoch prima am Wasser, gefroren habe ich nicht, der Eisvogel kam vorbei, Kraniche tröteten am Himmel, vielleicht klappt es später in der Woche mit einem weiteren Kurzansitz.

Ach ja, die Madenkörbe hatte ich leider zu Hause vergessen - wäre interessant zu wissen, ob ich mit deren Einsatz etwas Futterneid und Freßlust bei den Fischen erzeugen kann.


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil in die Ükelrunde!

#Loten

Habe kürzlich einen Stapel älterer (Ende 70er Jahre) Afz-Fischwaid Zeitschriften durch einen geringen Geldbetrag erstanden.
In einer 77er Ausgabe ist in der Kategorie "Tipps&Tricks" eine, wie ich finde, äußerst interessante Verfahrensweise zum Thema Ausloten zu finden. 
Und zwar lotet der Verfasser des Artikels hier mit Hilfe einer Wasserkugel aus. Er nimmt dafür eine Wasserkugel mit 2,5cm Durchmesser. Befestigt an beiden Ösen einen Wirbel. Vorsicht! Hier zwickt er den Einhängekarabiner(in den also normalerweise der Haken eingehängt wird) vom Wirbel ab. Und montiert diese durch etwas Bastelei so an die Wasserkugel, dass die beiden Karabiner in die Hauptschnur eingehängt werden können. Die Rede ist 1977 sicherlich von den dort gängigen einfachen Wirbeln. Heute kann man am Markt sicherlich Wirbel finden, wo man solch Einhängekarabiner mit sehr geringem Aufwand an der Kugel befestigen kann.  Auf jeden Fall wird die Kugel über der Pose in die Hauptschnur eingehängt. Die Pose auf Schätztiefe gestellt und am Haken ein Lotblei befestigt. Die Montage wird ausgeworfen. Dadurch dass die Wassekugel mittels der Einhängekarabiner locker auf der Schnur sitzt, kann diese frei auf der Hauptschnur wandern und wird an der Wasseroberfläche bleiben. Zieht man nun die Montage zu sich, strafft sich die Schnur durch das Lotgewicht auf der einen Seite und dem Zug der Rute auf der anderen Seite. Die gespannte Schnur fixiert somit die Wasserkugel auf der Hauptschnur, da die Schnur ja über den Korpus der Kugel läuft und diese somit festdrückt. Wichtig erscheint mir ein entsprechend schweres Lotblei.
Nun wird die Pose einfach bis zur Wasserkugel geschoben und die Kugel wieder ausgehängt.

Ich werde das auf alle Fälle mal testen.

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## skyduck

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil in die Ükelrunde!
> 
> #Loten
> 
> Habe kürzlich einen Stapel älterer (Ende 70er Jahre) Afz-Fischwaid Zeitschriften durch einen geringen Geldbetrag erstanden.
> In einer 77er Ausgabe ist in der Kategorie "Tipps&Tricks" eine, wie ich finde, äußerst interessante Verfahrensweise zum Thema Ausloten zu finden.
> Und zwar lotet der Verfasser des Artikels hier mit Hilfe einer Wasserkugel aus. Er nimmt dafür eine Wasserkugel mit 2,5cm Durchmesser. Befestigt an beiden Ösen einen Wirbel. Vorsicht! Hier zwickt er den Einhängekarabiner(in den also normalerweise der Haken eingehängt wird) vom Wirbel ab. Und montiert diese durch etwas Bastelei so an die Wasserkugel, dass die beiden Karabiner in die Hauptschnur eingehängt werden können. Die Rede ist 1977 sicherlich von den dort gängigen einfachen Wirbeln. Heute kann man am Markt sicherlich Wirbel finden, wo man solch Einhängekarabiner mit sehr geringem Aufwand an der Kugel befestigen kann.  Auf jeden Fall wird die Kugel über der Pose in die Hauptschnur eingehängt. Die Pose auf Schätztiefe gestellt und am Haken ein Lotblei befestigt. Die Montage wird ausgeworfen. Dadurch dass die Wassekugel mittels der Einhängekarabiner locker auf der Schnur sitzt, kann diese frei auf der Hauptschnur wandern und wird an der Wasseroberfläche bleiben. Zieht man nun die Montage zu sich, strafft sich die Schnur durch das Lotgewicht auf der einen Seite und dem Zug der Rute auf der anderen Seite. Die gespannte Schnur fixiert somit die Wasserkugel auf der Hauptschnur, da die Schnur ja über den Korpus der Kugel läuft und diese somit festdrückt. Wichtig erscheint mir ein entsprechend schweres Lotblei.
> Nun wird die Pose einfach bis zur Wasserkugel geschoben und die Kugel wieder ausgehängt.
> 
> Ich werde das auf alle Fälle mal testen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Ja das Prinzip hat der "Prediger" MK übernommen. Er verwendet hierfür Posen, die ursprünglich zum Schleppfischen gedacht waren. Die haben so einen Art Knick in der Innenführung. Prinzip dasselbe, auswerfen Blei zum Grund sinken lassen, durch das anziehen setzt sich die Pose an der Schnur fest. Ist sehr simpel und effektiv, gerade wenn man tatsächlich eine feste Lotrute verwendet.









						Balzer Matze´s Hechtpose Nr. 1 15g - Boddenangler-versandkostenfreie
					

versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab 20 € innerhalb DE Matze´s Lieblingspose zum Hechtangeln gibt es jetzt in Tropfenform mit dem 1000-fach bewährten "Lot-Knick"




					boddenangler.de


----------



## Mescalero

So, ich bin wieder in heimischen Gefilden. Kurze Impression vom abendlichen (erfolglosen) Ansatz im Hafen:





Heute musste ich gleich mal nachsehen, ob sich am Bach etwas verändert hat. Vorher beim Einkaufen hatte ich Heißhunger auf Rosinenbrötchen und habe davon etwas an den Haken geknetet, einfach an der Pose langsam treiben lassen. 





So richtig flüssig lief es allerdings nicht, es gab genau drei Bisse in knapp zwei Stunden. Der erste war ein arg ramponierter Döbel (siehe Chubman Thread), darauf folgte ein weiterer, kleiner Kollege der aber besser in Schuss war und schließlich gab es noch einen herrlich stahlblauen Kleinplötz.


Zwar war es windstill aber es tröpfelte immer wieder mal und es war zu kalt für die dünnen Schuhe. Beim nächsten Mal geht es nicht ohne gefütterte Robbenfellmokassins los.

Petri zum Querbrassen geomas !


----------



## Tricast

Was Ti-it gefunden hat unterscheidet sich schon sehr von der Balzer Pose des MK. Es wird eine Pose montiert mit der auch geangelt werden soll. Jetzt wird das Gebilde mit der Wasserkugel in die Schnur eingehängt und kann nach dem Loten auch wieder entfernt werden. Es bedarf also nicht extra einer Lotrute mit entsprechender Pose. Jetzt habt ihr mich aber neugierig gemacht und ich muß mal suchen ob das Teil noch irgendwo rumliegt. Habe vor vielen, vielen Jahren damals beim Brunner etwas ähnliches gekauft, allerdings aus Kork wenn ich recht erinnere. Nie benutzt,  wie so viele andere Dinge auch die unbedingt gekauft werden mussten.  
Über ein Foto der Wasserkugel mit den Wirbeln und Karabiner würde ich mich freuen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas

Der rein mentale Umstieg von türkischer Riviera auf südwestdeutschen Bach geht ja zügig bei Dir, Mescalero  - Petri zu den Exoten und den heimischen Fängen. 

Die Wasserkugel-Lotmethode kann ich mir bildlich nicht vorstellen, müßte so etwas mal erleben oder im Video sehen. Liest sich aber interessant.
Erinnert mich etwas an die Locslide- und Polaris-Posen zum Grundangeln mit Pose. Das könnte ich auch mal wieder versuchen.


Ich habe nach der Arbeit nur noch im Angelkram gekramt, ist schon ne Menge Zeugs, was ich so angehäuft habe. Das macht die Entscheidung, mit welcher Combo es losgehen soll, nicht gerade einfach. Vielleicht mal wieder mit ner alten DAM Magic Carbon Picker, mal sehen. Richtig angenehm wird das Wetter in der kommenden Zeit wohl nicht werden, aber immerhin nicht saukalt oder supernaß. Langsam scheinen auch die Pegel in den Flüßchen im Landesinneren wieder zu steigen, das läßt mich auf einen Döbel-Versuch vielleicht Anfang Dezember hoffen.


----------



## Dace

Wie heißt es doch so schön, auch der längste Urlaub ist mal zu Ende - Petri liebe Ükelgemeinde!

Wie immer gibt es nach etwas längerer Abwesenheit eine Menge toller Berichte und Bilder zu bestaunen und lesen! 

Ich muss mich noch etwas sortieren, die Barbensaison ist noch nicht ganz aus meinem Kopf. Für die kommende Barbensaison habe ich mir aber schon mal einen 11' Sportex-Blank, 1 3/4 lb Testkurve, besorgt. Da habe ich schon mal eine schöne Aufgabe für kommende Barbensaison!

Doch jetzt steht die Döbelsaison vor der Tür. So rein die Routine abzuspulen ist mir zu wenig, ein paar Gedanken werde ich mir in der kommenden Zeit  dazu machen. Doch erstmal muss das Gerät neu sortiert werden, damit werde ich mich erstmal auseinander setzen.

Vielleicht mal wieder mehr mit der Pose und CenterPin?









Aber auch ködermäßig möchte ich noch etwas ausprobieren, ich habe da einiges, was ich vom Barbenangeln her mal antesten würde.

Wie sagte der "Kaiser", schau'n mer mal!

Schönes fischreiches Wochenende!


Tight lines


----------



## PirschHirsch

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt Hängerfreie Tage, aber auch nervige mit mehreren Abrissen. Übrigens nicht nur weil der Haken festhält, häufiger liegts das Blei oder Paternoster sich festkeilen.



Einfach statt Bomb ein Seitenärmchen mit Dickschrot nehmen und dieses nicht allzu derb festklemmen. Bei nem Bleihänger geht dann nur das Gewicht verlustig, rutscht einfach vom Seitenarm runter.

Dann muss man nur neu anklemmen, aber nicht neu montieren. Geht natürlich auch am Ende von DS-Montagen, Paternostern etc.

Ich habe dicke Bleischrote (hmm, weiter oben im Gewichtsbereich eher Kanönchen-Kügelchen) zwischen 3 und 15 g am Start, das funzt hervorragend. Und ist deutlich günstiger als so ziemlich jeder Alternativkram (bis auf Altmetall-Stücke).

So kann ich beim Winterdöbeln je nach Strömungsstärke prima variieren, falls ein Seitenarm mit Normalschrot nicht mehr wirklich ausreicht - da habe ich dann lieber weniger Dickschrot statt ner halben Dinsmore-Packung auf dem Seitenarm.

Als Haken verwende ich da gerne den Owner Pint Hook (diesen blauen Forellenhaken). Der ist sehr dünndrahtig, hält Fische aber ohne Aufbiegen (hat bei mir z. B. auch ne 53er-Luftkampf-Beifang-Refo bei recht weit geschlossener Bremse problemlos überstanden; frage mich bis heute, was die an dem Döbelziel-Käseteig fand).

Aufbiegen ist dann bei nem unlösbaren Haken-Hänger der Fall, wenn man die Stockwickel-Vorsichtig-Zug-Methode anwendet - da kommt dann mehr linearer Zug auf den Haken als bei jedem Bachfisch.

Mit 0,22er Stroft ABR problemlos möglich - ich binde den Haken daran durch, also ohne Vorfach.

Seitenarm wird durch zwei bis drei dicke Posen-Gummistopper gestoppt (Ledger Stops mag ich persönlich nicht, normale Stopper finde ich eleganter).

Mittels der Kombi aus Klemm-Dickschrot und den beschriebenen Haken lasse ich kaum ganze Montagen im Wasser. Und das ist bei mir voll mit Totholz etc., es hängert da schon mal desöfteren.

Darum auch die 0,22er ABR.

Für fette Barben bei Heftig-Flussströmung ist der Pint Hook dann vermutlich doch zu schwach.

Habe es aber "nur" mit Döbeln und evtl. Beifang-Forellen in nem Bach zu tun - Barben gibt es bei uns nicht.

Weitwürfe muss ich bei der geringen Gewässerbreite auch nicht machen, das variiert bei mir zwischen Schlenzen und Ablegen.

Dickschrote gibt es bei Ebay - einfach mal "Bleischrot 15 g" in die Suche eingeben, dann kommt das gleich (die Dinger gibt es immer noch ab 3 g aufwärts, habe ich gerade mal ausprobiert - mein Vorrat ist schon ein paar Jahre alt).


----------



## Dace

Feiner Bericht PirschHirsch ! 

Ich verwende als Alternative zu den runden Bleischrotkugeln gerne die "Kwik-Change-Weights" von Fox. Gibt es mittlerweile abgestuft in den Größen von Swan bis No. 4, so dass man sich sein Bleigewicht so fein zusammenstellen kann, wie es gebraucht wird.

Die Gewichte werden befestigt, indem einfach ein Stück Gummischlauch langgezogen und in den Schlitz eingesetzt wird. Dies ergibt einen sicheren Halt, der die Schnur nicht beschädigt - falls man das Gewicht auch als Stopper auf der Hauptschnur verwendet. Auf diese Art und Weise ist man jedenfalls in der Lage, sein Bleigewicht sehr variabel und "hängerfreundlich on the fly" zu gestalten.

Bei einem "Hänger" ziehen sich die Gewichte wie auch die Bleischrotkugeln vom Seitenarm.







Mir ist diese Anordnung von Bleigewichten das erstemal in dem Buch der deutschen Ausgabe von Fred Taylor 's "Angeln mit Pfiff" aus dem Jahr 1968 aufgefallen. Darin beschreibt er diese Bleianordnung, die von Richard Walker später noch verfeinert wurde, in dem man den zu anfangs noch verwendeten Wirbel für den Seitenarm einfach weg ließ bzw. ein Posengummi einsetzte.


Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Ich verwende als Alternative zu den runden Bleischrotkugeln gerne die "Kwik-Change-Weights" von Fox. Gibt es mittlerweile abgestuft in den Größen von Swan bis No. 4, so dass man sich sein Bleigewicht so fein zusammenstellen kann, wie es gebraucht wird.



Die erinnern mich sehr an die alten Olivenbleie mit den geschlitzten Röhrchen wo du Ruckzuck das Gewicht ändern oder weglassen konntest


Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

Sitzend unter meinem Ahornbaume, genieße ich da meinen Swim gleich einem Traume...
Bin auch wieder draußen und genieße es in vollen Zügen. Natürlich wieder mit meiner "keep it simple" Methode sowie meiner Glücksrute an diesem Spot.




Heute läuft es jedoch zäher denn letztens, aber Schneider bin ich trotzdem nicht. Nach nur knappen 10 Minuten besuchte mich dieser stolze 54er,




bis längere Zeit nichts ging, bis auf ein bißchen Zittern des Bobbers ab und an. Kann heute zwecks Anfüttern dank der Strömung aber auch nicht genau einschätzen wohin ich mit der Schleuder zielen soll. Auch achtetete ich heute einmal genau auf die Unterschiede zwischen einer Drennan Schleuder sowie einer größeren Karpfen Schleuder von Fox. Die Fox wirkt zwar qualitativer, aber die Drennan arbeitet deutlich angenehmer, filigraner und ist um Längen zielsicherer. Soeben besuchte mich noch ein Dickkopf. Mit 44 zwar kleiner, aber deutlich wehrhafter in seiner Jugendlichkeit als da der 54er.




Barben oder Moby jedoch lassen auf sich warten. Eine gute halbe Stunde werde ich noch machen, dann wird die Kälte doch zu arg.
Achso, noch ein Vergleich über Monate. Die Pellethaken  von Owner haben ebenso deutlich die Nase vorne gegenüber denen von Browning. Schärfer, stärker trotz selbiger Tragkraft und dazu noch ein Minigummi am Haken zwecks Öhr.
Habt mir ein schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## geomas

Ein herzliches Petri zu den prächtigen Neckar-Dickschädeln,. lieber rustaweli !
Nutzt Du kurze Method-Vorfächer und „verlängerst diese dann” oder wie montierst Du?



Danke für die Tipps zum Thema Blei oder Bleiersatz, PirschHirsch und Dace !


----------



## geomas

Trotz weit geöffneter Zeitfenster war ich heute nicht am Wasser, der innere Schweinehund hat mich schon am Morgen ganz böse angeknurrt.
Vielleicht klappts morgen mit ner kurzen Angelsession.

#haken





Den Owner 53117 Pint habe ich nur wenige Male gefischt, muß ihn vielleicht mal wieder versuchen.
Auf jeden Fall einer der dünndrahtigsten/filigransten Öhrhaken, der noch gut verfügbar ist.
Der ebenfalls relativ feine Kamasan B983 kommt schon deutlich dickdrahtiger daher.
Der Guru MWGB („Medium Wire”) ist im Vergleich schon ein ziemliches Eisen.

Beim Angeln führe ich ja nicht Buch, vermutlich ist mein erfolgreichster Döbel-Haken bislang immer noch der Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power in Größe 6.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri zu den prächtigen Neckar-Dickschädeln,. lieber rustaweli !
> Nutzt Du kurze Method-Vorfächer und „verlängerst diese dann” oder wie montierst Du?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für die Tipps zum Thema Blei oder Bleiersatz, PirschHirsch und Dace !


Danke Dir! 
Naja, was heißt verlängern... Ich hänge sie an einen Wirbel, Perle, Blei, lasse nochmals je nach Gefühl 2-5cm Luft und es folgen Perle wie fester Stopper. Ist nicht klassisch englisch, aber ich bin damit eben sehr erfolgreich und es lässt sich alles Mögliche ins Pelletband hängen, von Brot bis alles Mögliche, auch Viertel oder halbe Dog Food Sachen. Egal was.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Naja, was heißt verlängern... Ich hänge sie an einen Wirbel, Perle, Blei, lasse nochmals je nach Gefühl 2-5cm Luft und es folgen Perle wie fester Stopper. Ist nicht klassisch englisch, aber ich bin damit eben sehr erfolgreich und es lässt sich alles Mögliche ins Pelletband hängen, von Brot bis alles Mögliche, auch Viertel oder halbe Dog Food Sachen. Egal was.



Ahh, danke, okay, also fischst Du praktisch mit einer Selbsthakmontage, ganz kurzes Vorfach. Pelletband ist tatsächlich pberraschend vielseitig ein setzbar, was die Köder betrifft. Ne Weile habe ich damit auch Dosenmais angeködert: Maiskorn auf ne Ködernadel, mit der Nadel das Pelletband stark gedehnt und dabei das Maiskorn auf das jetzt längliche Pelletband geschoben, Ködernadel gelöst und das Maiskorn saß fest und sicher auf dem wieder „rund gewordenen” Pelletband.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Ahh, danke, okay, also fischst Du praktisch mit einer Selbsthakmontage, ganz kurzes Vorfach. Pelletband ist tatsächlich pberraschend vielseitig ein setzbar, was die Köder betrifft. Ne Weile habe ich damit auch Dosenmais angeködert: Maiskorn auf ne Ködernadel, mit der Nadel das Pelletband stark gedehnt und dabei das Maiskorn auf das jetzt längliche Pelletband geschoben, Ködernadel gelöst und das Maiskorn saß fest und sicher auf dem wieder „rund gewordenen” Pelletband.


So ähnlich mache ich es auch, nur nutze ich da etwas extra für Pelletbänder von Preston.
Wirklich sehr vielseitige Methode,  von sehr leicht bis schwer, neben Unmengen an möglichen Ködern.


----------



## rustaweli

Liebe Ükel, wünsche Euch allen einen schönen 1.Advent sowie einen tollen Start in die wundervolle Weihnachtszeit! 
Hätte heute gern einen Adventsfisch präsentiert, aber hatte nur ein kurzes Morgenfenster. Leider kam Väterchen Frost vorbei und ein Fischen bis zum Vesper wäre schwerlich möglich gewesen. Das war es dann wohl erst einmal mit "Morgens kurz los"! 
Noch eine Anmerkung zu meiner Lieblingsmontage. Bitte nicht verwechseln mit schwerem Karpfenblei und Inlinefestsitzen! Ich passe mein Blei über einen Gleitwirbel an der Schnur der Strömung an. Der Stopper gibt mir nur die 1-2 Sek zum Anhauen. Zu oft schaue ich auf das Wasser, in die Natur, rauche oder es gibt einen Blick auf's Handy. Mit richtig Selbsthaken ist da nicht viel. Einen 3. Biss gestern, beispielsweise, konnte ich durch Ablenkung nicht verwerten. Als Blei diente ein 42er Tellerblei mit Noppen, welches bei ca 1.5 Meter Tiefe trotzdem noch u gefähr 3 Meter nach dem Eintauchen abtrieb, dank Strömung. Auch verrutscht der Stopper beim Biss u d Drill gerne um einen guten halben Meter. 

Jemand von Euch heute draußen? 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## geomas

Jup, einen schönen 1. Advent Euch allen!

Ich war kurz am Wasser, mit zwei Winklepickern deutscher Marken. 






An der DAM Magic Carbon 3m (gute Rute mit schön abgestuften Spitzen) gab es gar keinen Zupfer an der feinen Montage mit kleinem Madenkorb. 
Der einzige Biß kam an der alten feinen Balzer Picker, die ich wie so oft mit 5gr-DS-Blei am festen Seitenarm gefischt habe. 
Auf zwei Maden biß ein ordentlicher Aland:





Am 16er LS-2210 und 0,12er Vorfach war die Landung aber kein Problem, weil der Fisch von 44cm  nicht besonders kräftig zog.
Der an der Rückenflosse gehakte Brassen neulich - deutlich länger, aber vermutlich etwas weniger Gewicht als der Aland - war ein Büffel dagegen.

Ansonsten war es super am Wasser - nicht zu kalt, nicht zu windig, entgegen der Wetterdienst-Vorhersage schien die Sonne und der Eisvogel kam wieder vorbei.


----------



## DUSpinner

rustaweli schrieb:


> Liebe Ükel, wünsche Euch allen einen schönen 1.Advent sowie einen tollen Start in die wundervolle Weihnachtszeit!
> Hätte heute gern einen Adventsfisch präsentiert, aber hatte nur ein kurzes *Morgenfenster. *Leider...
> 
> Jemand von Euch heute draußen?


Bei uns im Pott heißt das Morgenlatte...


----------



## geomas

#barbenrute

Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten für (etwas) gröberes Gerät: mir ist die Hand auf der Maus ausgerutscht und nun ist ein Deeper Start auf dem Weg. Das Teil wiegt ja deutlich weniger (ca. 60gr) als die etwas hochpreisigeren Wurfecholote (etwa 90gr). Natürlich habe ich genug Ruten, mit denen sich so ein Teil werfen läßt, aber ich möchte eine dauerhafte Combo-Lösung für einerseits Deeper Start und andererseits die großen „Rattenfallen”=Bait-Up-Futterkörbe. Das Werfen von Spods ist kein Thema.

Die Korum-Barbenruten gibts aktuell für einen relativ guten Kurs, die sehen wirklich passabel aus und sollten mit dem Wurfgewicht problemlos klarkommen. 
Hat jemand eine von den aktuellen Modellen? Ich dachte an die 11ft oder 12ft 1,75lb. Angegeben ist bei denen ein WG von bis zu 5oz, also sollten sich 2-3 Unzen ganz gut werfen lassen. Wurfweite ist nebensächlich. Was meint Ihr?

Alternativen wären die Preston Feeda-Rute oder auch kräftigere Allroundruten, also so Ruten wie die Zebco Z-Cast Allround. Unter 11ft möchte ich aber wohl nicht gehen. Die modernen Karpfenruten mag ich nicht.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> #barbenrute
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten für (etwas) gröberes Gerät: mir ist die Hand auf der Maus ausgerutscht und nun ist ein Deeper Start auf dem Weg. Das Teil wiegt ja deutlich weniger (ca. 60gr) als die etwas hochpreisigeren Wurfecholote (etwa 90gr). Natürlich habe ich genug Ruten, mit denen sich so ein Teil werfen läßt, aber ich möchte eine dauerhafte Combo-Lösung für einerseits Deeper Start und andererseits die großen „Rattenfallen”=Bait-Up-Futterkörbe. Das Werfen von Spods ist kein Thema.
> 
> Die Korum-Barbenruten gibts aktuell für einen relativ guten Kurs, die sehen wirklich passabel aus und sollten mit dem Wurfgewicht problemlos klarkommen.
> Hat jemand eine von den aktuellen Modellen? Ich dachte an die 11ft oder 12ft 1,75lb. Angegeben ist bei denen ein WG von bis zu 5oz, also sollten sich 2-3 Unzen ganz gut werfen lassen. Wurfweite ist nebensächlich. Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Alternativen wären die Preston Feeda-Rute oder auch kräftigere Allroundruten, also so Ruten wie die Zebco Z-Cast Allround. Unter 11ft möchte ich aber wohl nicht gehen. Die modernen Karpfenruten mag ich nicht.


Nabend Geo, die Korums in 11' 1,75 hab ich -du hast sie ja im aktiven, aber erfolglosen Einsatz so mit 50g Grundbleien gependelt/geschlenzt in GW erlebt. Aber sonst hab ich nicht viel mit ihnen gemacht und weiss wenig von vergleichbaren Modellen. Aber die Korums sind sympathische mittlere Grundruten mit vernünftiger Verarbeitung und garnichtmal so unsensibel.

Für den dezidierten Deeper-Einsatz wären sie mir zu leicht (wie jede 1,75er) und auch zu Spiztensensibel und zu kurz. Immerhin hängen da ja dann auch ein paar Euro an der Montage.

Der Deeper vom Angelkumpel hängt an einem 3,50 Telemonster mit ich glaube 150g WG oder meinetwegen 250 oderso und robustem Geflochtenem Abschleppseil auf irgendeiner Monsterrolle. Grausige und unfischbar, aber als Deeper'Kran' ist so ein Monster, gerade als Tele vielleicht nicht falsch.


----------



## Mescalero

Lieber geomas ,
die 1,75 lb habe ich nicht aber das dickere 2,5 lb Rohr in 12'.
Wenn die "kleinere" Rute mit dieser vergleichbar ist, nur eben etwas leichter, dann wird sie dir bestimmt gefallen. Ich mag die Rute sehr und empfehle sie uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Dace

#Barbenrute

Lieber Georg,

so eine Barbenrute von 11' oder 12' mit einer TC von 1.75 lb - die Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo 11ft/12ft gibt es auch in 1.75 lb - sind, wie Minimax schon anführt und auch aus meiner Sicht, etwas zu schwach dafür. Wobei du hier als Bonus zwei Spitzteile hast: Avonspitze/QuiverTip. Ich würde das Angeln mit schweren Feedern und dem Einsatz als Hilfsrute für das Werfen von Deeper und Co. nicht mit einer Rute durchführen. Mir ist bei einer Lotaktion selbst an meiner Location-Marker-Rute  die Spitze weggebrochen.

Ich besitze einen Deeper der ersten Generation und noch so ein altes Smartcast 25E Fischfinder-Teil. Die Teile sind zwar alt, funktionieren aber noch und tun was sie sollen. Zum Werfen für solche  Hilfsteile habe ich die Marker-Rute im Einsatz. Als Rolle habe ich eine alte Mitchell Full Runner 6500 Pro, die mit einer fetten Feeder-Braid-Line gespult ist, an der Rute. Mit der Combo fühle ich mich sicher, wenn ich die HighTech-Lotteile werfe und auch wieder sicher einhole. Das Ganze ist und bleibt eine grobe Angelegenheit, da wäre mir eine "feine" Rute zu schade und unsicher.


Tight lines


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> #barbenrute
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten für (etwas) gröberes Gerät: mir ist die Hand auf der Maus ausgerutscht und nun ist ein Deeper Start auf dem Weg. Das Teil wiegt ja deutlich weniger (ca. 60gr) als die etwas hochpreisigeren Wurfecholote (etwa 90gr). Natürlich habe ich genug Ruten, mit denen sich so ein Teil werfen läßt, aber ich möchte eine dauerhafte Combo-Lösung für einerseits Deeper Start und andererseits die großen „Rattenfallen”=Bait-Up-Futterkörbe. Das Werfen von Spods ist kein Thema.
> 
> Die Korum-Barbenruten gibts aktuell für einen relativ guten Kurs, die sehen wirklich passabel aus und sollten mit dem Wurfgewicht problemlos klarkommen.
> Hat jemand eine von den aktuellen Modellen? Ich dachte an die 11ft oder 12ft 1,75lb. Angegeben ist bei denen ein WG von bis zu 5oz, also sollten sich 2-3 Unzen ganz gut werfen lassen. Wurfweite ist nebensächlich. Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Alternativen wären die Preston Feeda-Rute oder auch kräftigere Allroundruten, also so Ruten wie die Zebco Z-Cast Allround. Unter 11ft möchte ich aber wohl nicht gehen. Die modernen Karpfenruten mag ich nicht.


Laß mir aber noch 2 übrig, bin auch kurz vor einem Klick zu diesem Preis!


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> Zum Werfen für solche  Hilfsteile habe ich die Marker-Rute im Einsatz. Als Rolle habe ich eine alte Mitchell Full Runner 6500 Pro, die mit einer fetten Feeder-Braid-Line gespult ist, an der Rute. Mit der Combo fühle ich mich sicher, wenn ich die HighTech-Lotteile werfe und auch wieder sicher einhole. Das Ganze ist und bleibt eine grobe Angelegenheit, da wäre mir eine "feine" Rute zu schade und unsicher.


Ich stimme Dir zu und bekräftige das zuvor gesagte:  Ich glaube, es ist wirklich ne gute Idee, eine Spezialisierte Deeper Rute zu haben. Die Muss eben nichts mit unserer Angelei zu tun haben, sondern lediglich helfen, das Echolotgedöns zu platzieren und zu schützen.
Da kann man dann auch mal wirklich günstige und grobe Lösungen finden.


----------



## Mescalero

Ergänzung zu meinen Ausführungen zur Korum Barbel oben: ich habe das so interpretiert, dass die Rute zwar dieses Elektrogerät werfen können soll, andererseits aber auch zum regulären Fischen herhalten müsste, optimalerweise.

Für nur Deeper-Würfe würde ich mir das Geld sparen und irgendeine billige Allround nehmen, da wäre mir selbst eine Korum zu schade. 
Ansonsten würde ich Kompromisse eher in Richtung Deeper eingehen, d.h. eine Rute wählen, die sich gut fischen lässt und halt auch noch zweckentfremdet werden kann. Nicht umgedreht! Ein toller Deeper-Stecken, mit dem man notfalls auch angeln kann, käme mir wahrscheinlich nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## geomas

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise!

Verwendungszweck: stabile Rolle ran und dicke Mono oder Geflecht, Karabinerwirbel und dann wird entweder der 60gr-Deeper oder ein Bait-Up-Feeder zum Vor-/Nachfüttern (ohne Montage/Haken, Gewicht leer 30-45gr, gefüllt sicher deutlich mehr) drangehängt. Zum Angeln würde ich sie nicht nehmen wollen, jedenfalls nichts als schwere Feederrute oder so.

Ne echte Spodrute oder Markerrute aus dem Karpfenbereich (oder ne Karpfenrute moderner Bauart) wäre mir wohl zu grob, ich mag sowas nicht anfassen.
Möglicherweise ist ne etwas kräftigere Barbenrute dann sinnvoll. Vielleicht versuche ich es erstmal mit Ruten aus dem Bestand, um ein Gefühl fürs Werfen mit so einer Murmel zu bekommen. Habe ne alte Fox 12ft/1,5lb Barbenrute*, ne 2,75lb Deadbait-Rute* und ein paar „Softpilkruten”, die sich zum Testen anbieten würden.




*) die möchte ich aber nicht umwidmen, sondern der Angelei an sich erhalten


----------



## skyduck

geomas Guck dir mal die Korum Opportunist an, als xtnd Version hast du ein super Packmass, wenn du mal einfach nur ne Erkundungsrunde mit den Deeper machen willst. Mit der 10ft  und 2,25 lbs habe ich den normalen Deeper problemlos weit geworfen. Trotzdem wirkt sie nicht wie ein Kran….
Und hier noch ein unschlagbares Angebot für das Arbeitstier.








						Korum Opportunist XTND - 10' 2.25lb
					

Korum Opportunist XTND - 10' 2.25lb Für Angler, die den opportunistischen Stil bevorzugen, haben wir eine Hardcore-Reihe von Ruten entwickelt, die nicht einfach irgendwelche weiteren Ruten in Ihrer Waffenkammer werden, sondern...




					www.angelhaack.de


----------



## geomas

rustaweli schrieb:


> Laß mir aber noch 2 übrig, bin auch kurz vor einem Klick zu diesem Preis!



Gestern/Sonntag gab es den Smart noch für knapp 82€ incl. Versand, jetzt steht er im gleichen spezialisierten Laden bei knapp 96€, immer noch relativ günstig.



skyduck schrieb:


> geomas Guck dir mal die Korum Opportunist an, als xtnd Version hast du ein super Packmass, wenn du mal einfach nur ne Erkundungsrunde mit den Deeper machen willst. Mit der 10ft  und 2,25 lbs habe ich den normalen Deeper problemlos weit geworfen. Trotzdem wirkt sie nicht wie ein Kran….
> Und hier noch ein unschlagbares Angebot für das Arbeitstier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korum Opportunist XTND - 10' 2.25lb
> 
> 
> Korum Opportunist XTND - 10' 2.25lb Für Angler, die den opportunistischen Stil bevorzugen, haben wir eine Hardcore-Reihe von Ruten entwickelt, die nicht einfach irgendwelche weiteren Ruten in Ihrer Waffenkammer werden, sondern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelhaack.de


Super, 1000 Dank, Dirk! 
Nur damit ich ne Vorstellung habe: wie weit hast Du den schwereren Deeper mit der Korum 10ft etwa geworfen?
Das Teil gibts ja auch als 12ft, sehr interessant...


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Gestern/Sonntag gab es den Smart noch für knapp 82€ incl. Versand, jetzt steht er im gleichen spezialisierten Laden bei knapp 96€, immer noch relativ günstig.
> 
> 
> Super, 1000 Dank, Dirk!
> Nur damit ich ne Vorstellung habe: wie weit hast Du den schwereren Deeper mit der Korum 10ft etwa geworfen?
> Das Teil gibts ja auch als 12ft, sehr interessant...



Ich bin in Weite schätzen eine Niete, aber ich sag mal so an die 50m, weiter weg fische ich eh nie und soweit muss das Teil erstmal funken


----------



## geomas

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich bin in Weite schätzen eine Niete, aber ich sag mal so an die 50m, weiter weg fische ich eh nie und soweit muss das Teil erstmal funken



Danke, das mit dem Distanzen schätzen kenn ich nur zu gut ;-)


----------



## daci7

skyduck schrieb:


> geomas Guck dir mal die Korum Opportunist an, als xtnd Version hast du ein super Packmass, wenn du mal einfach nur ne Erkundungsrunde mit den Deeper machen willst. Mit der 10ft  und 2,25 lbs habe ich den normalen Deeper problemlos weit geworfen. Trotzdem wirkt sie nicht wie ein Kran….
> Und hier noch ein unschlagbares Angebot für das Arbeitstier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korum Opportunist XTND - 10' 2.25lb
> 
> 
> Korum Opportunist XTND - 10' 2.25lb Für Angler, die den opportunistischen Stil bevorzugen, haben wir eine Hardcore-Reihe von Ruten entwickelt, die nicht einfach irgendwelche weiteren Ruten in Ihrer Waffenkammer werden, sondern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.angelhaack.de


Warum tust du mir das an?
Ich kann die Rute eigenslich garnicht brauchen ... aber ... ich mein, für den Preis von zwei Kisten Bier ... ist ja im Prinzip Geld gespart, oder? 
Oh man ... und dann auchnoch Zeitdruck, ich brech zusammen


----------



## skyduck

Ich habe von den Opportunisten tatsächlich beide, die 10ft mit 2,25 lbs (dreimal) und die 12 ft mit 1,75 lbs ( zweimal), die gibt es glaube ich auch nicht stärker. Die xtnd Ruten sind sowohl in 8 wie in 10 und 12 ft alle zweiteilig mit der exakt gleichen Transportlänge. Die 10 ft hat ein die 12 ft 2 Teleskopteile direkt über den Griff. Die 10ft sind meine Nachtruten an der Werse, denen traue ich auch mal einen Wels bis 1,50m zu. Die 12 ft habe ich mir für Nachts auf Distanz am Haus-See geholt wenn es mal etwas gröber sein muss und die Drennan Twintip nicht ausreichen. Generell finde ich diese Ruten schön schlank und leicht gegenüber den Allroundruten die ich sonst so verwendet habe.  Natürlich kann man sie nicht mit irgendwelchen Ledgerruten vergleichen.


----------



## geomas

Danke nochmal, Dirk, ich habe eben die 12ft Variante in 2,25lbs bei Haack bestellt.
Die ist im Gegensatz zu Deiner 10ft-Ausführung nicht sofort lieferbar, aber die größere Länge scheint mir eher vorteilhaft zu sein (insbesondere beim Vorfüttern mit großem Korb). Mal sehen, wann die Sachen kommen und ob sie so funktionieren wie erhofft.


PS: die Formulierungen der Werbeleute sind schon etwas speziell: „Hardcore-Ruten für Opportunisten”, naja. Woanders gibt es „Specialist Allround-Ruten” zu bewundern.


----------



## Benni23

geomas schrieb:


> #barbenrute
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten für (etwas) gröberes Gerät: mir ist die Hand auf der Maus ausgerutscht und nun ist ein Deeper Start auf dem Weg. Das Teil wiegt ja deutlich weniger (ca. 60gr) als die etwas hochpreisigeren Wurfecholote (etwa 90gr). Natürlich habe ich genug Ruten, mit denen sich so ein Teil werfen läßt, aber ich möchte eine dauerhafte Combo-Lösung für einerseits Deeper Start und andererseits die großen „Rattenfallen”=Bait-Up-Futterkörbe. Das Werfen von Spods ist kein Thema.
> 
> Die Korum-Barbenruten gibts aktuell für einen relativ guten Kurs, die sehen wirklich passabel aus und sollten mit dem Wurfgewicht problemlos klarkommen.
> Hat jemand eine von den aktuellen Modellen? Ich dachte an die 11ft oder 12ft 1,75lb. Angegeben ist bei denen ein WG von bis zu 5oz, also sollten sich 2-3 Unzen ganz gut werfen lassen. Wurfweite ist nebensächlich. Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Alternativen wären die Preston Feeda-Rute oder auch kräftigere Allroundruten, also so Ruten wie die Zebco Z-Cast Allround. Unter 11ft möchte ich aber wohl nicht gehen. Die modernen Karpfenruten mag ich nicht.



Servus,

ich werf den Deeper entweder mit der Spodrute oder beim Ansitz auf Aal / Zander etc. auch bisher völlig problemlos mit der Advanta Discovery RVS Twin Twip mit 12ft/1.75 lbs. Natürlich nicht völlig durchgezogen, aber das Teil fliegt auch so auf ordentliche Weiten. 

Die Ruten sind für den schmalen Preis wirklich zu empfehlen, war da wirklich sehr überrascht.

Gruß,
Benni


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Danke nochmal, Dirk, ich habe eben die 12ft Variante in 2,25lbs bei Haack bestellt.
> Die ist im Gegensatz zu Deiner 10ft-Ausführung nicht sofort lieferbar, aber die größere Länge scheint mir eher vorteilhaft zu sein (insbesondere beim Vorfüttern mit großem Korb). Mal sehen, wann die Sachen kommen und ob sie so funktionieren wie erhofft.
> 
> 
> PS: die Formulierungen der Wertbeleute sind schon etwas speziell: „Hardcore-Ruten für Opportunisten”, naja. Woanders gibt es „Specialist Allround-Ruten” zu bewundern.


Gute Wahl, wie gesagt die 12 ft habe ich auch in 1,75 lbs für da wo es mal weiter sein soll. Ist das denn die x Version also mit Teleteilen oder die normal zweigeteilte?

Na ja das Ganze ist ja tatsächlich auf diese Serie ausgelegt. Da gibt es dann exakt passende Futterale für (Habe ich natürlich eins von   ). Das Ganze zielt darauf ab sehr kompakt unterwegs zu sein.
Sprich die zwei Ruten in den passenden Futteral, dazu den passenden Kescher und was man sonst noch so braucht. Zusätzlich ist noch ein isoliertes Fach für Köder/Proviant dabei. Alles sehr angepasst, opportunistischtisch halt. Ich habe diese Setup mit in GW gehabt, das ist schon ganz praktisch wenn man eine Tasche hat für die etwas schwerere Grundangelei wo dann alles drin ist was man braucht. Nicht nur opportunistisch sondern sogar auch noch pragmatisch liebe Korum Werbeleute. .






						Korum Transition Opportunist - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				




Spaß beseite, das ist genau das Konzept warum ich Korum so liebe, weil halt vieles exakt zueinander passt und meinen ausgeprägten Sinn für Ordnung und Struktur sehr befriedigt. Zusätzlich ist das Zeug sehr funktionell und sehr langlebig (gibt natürlich wie überall auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## Mescalero

Liebe Ukelfreunde, weil mir das Treibenlassen der Pose vorgestern so gefallen hat, habe ich das heute wiederholt und gleichzeitig versucht, alles besser zu machen.   

1. Rute mit Rolle anstatt Stippe wegen höherer Reichweite. Das hat prinzipiell geklappt.
2. Von der Tragkraft her besser geeignete Pose. Das ging völlig in die Binsen! Bei jeder Lieferung von Rizov lag eine unbeschriftete, schlicht schwarz lackierte Pose als Präsent bei, die wollte ich probieren. Leider habe ich mich völlig vertan - gut wäre eine TK von 1g oder so. Diese Schwimmer haben aber nur 0,2 oder sowas, viel zu wenig für den Bach und v.a. zu wenig, um die Montage auch mal etwas weiter auszuwerfen. Deshalb hat 1. auch nur mit Einschränkungen funktioniert aber weiter als 7 bis 8 Meter geht es sowieso nirgends, zu viel Gewüchs überall. 

Köder war wieder Semmel am blauen LS-2210 in Größe 12 - ein, zwei Nummern kleiner wäre besser gewesen. 

Gehofft habe ich auf Döbel und hatte extra das vorgeschriebene Döbelmaß eingepackt, für alle Fälle. Gebissen haben aber nur Rotfedern und Plötz, kein Fisch wesentlich größer als 15 oder vielleicht 17 cm.

Immerhin habe ich die Iron Chub Rute entschneidert, vor knapp einem Jahr gekauft und das erste Mal gefischt, glaube ich.


----------



## geomas

skyduck - es ist eine halbe Teleskoprute wie Deine Korum-Peitschen, Modell Opportunist XTND+ 12' 2,25lb - wenn ich es richtig sehe mit zweifacher Teleskopierung im Griffteil. Die normal zweigeteilte Barbenrute von Korum ist ehrlich gesagt deutlich gefälliger von der Optik her, aber es soll ja eine „Arbeitsrute” sein. Wenn das Deeper-Dings da ist (vermutlich deutlich früher als die Rute) werde ich wohl erstmal ne Deadbait- oder Pilkrute zum Testen nutzen.

Die Transition-Serie kenne ich von den YT-Videos. Ich habe verschiedene Korum-Sachen der allerersten Generation und so sehr ich den Ruckbag und die ITM-Boxen/-Taschen mag so sehr ärgere ich mich über das damals erworbene Futteral. Etwas zu kurz für normale zweigeteilte 12ft-Ruten und irgendwie so gar nicht mein Fall.


----------



## geomas

Mescalero - Petri zu den Silberlingen aus dem Bach und Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Entschneiderung der Iron Chub Rute!


----------



## geomas

1 kleiner Plötz war meine heutige Beute.

Am späten Vormittag habe ich es optimistisch mit großem Haken (6er Fine Feeder) und dicker Flocke versucht, ein (für meine Verhältnisse) großer Futterkorb mit viel frischem LiquiBread gefüllt und ab dafür. Aber nichts. Erst der Wechsel auf Stückchen von der Oberseite des Sandwichtoasts (treibt stark auf) brachte 2 Bisse, die aber beide halbherzig waren und keinen Fischkontakt verursachten.






Mittels No.4-Bleischrot hatte ich das auftreibende Brotstück etwa 8cm über dem Grund verankert.
(das Foto ^ habe ich im ganz flachen Wasser gemacht)

Als Rute diente mir die hübsche Sundridge, der ich nach etlichen Einsätzen mit ABU 501 eine historisch vermutlich passende Shimano spendiert hatte:





Diese Combo soll demnächst mal den Döbeln vorgestellt werden.

Am Nachmittag habe ich es nicht weit davon mit 2 noch etwas zarteren Ruten versucht. Eine mit kleinerem Korb für Liquibread und kleinerem Breadpunch als Köder, die andere mit Mini-Madenkorb und Caster/Made am Haken.
Es gab auch mehr Bisse, aber alle Anschläge gingen ins Leere.
Zum Schluß habe ich dann eine einzelne Made ganz knapp gehakt an einem leichten 12er Haken angeboten und das brachte dann den einzigen Fang des Tages.
Das war schon spät in der Dämmerung.

Ansonsten war es wieder prima am Wasser - viel Betrieb durch Möwen und Kormorane, die Zwergtaucher waren wieder aktiv und der Graureiher auch.


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> Warum tust du mir das an?
> Ich kann die Rute eigenslich garnicht brauchen ... aber ... ich mein, für den Preis von zwei Kisten Bier ... ist ja im Prinzip Geld gespart, oder?
> Oh man ... und dann auchnoch Zeitdruck, ich brech zusammen


Ich muß es auch los werden!
Ihr seit schlimm, grausam, Masochisten, schlimmer denn schlimmste Influencer - aber ich mag Euch arg!
Was habt Ihr mir da angetan, was tut Ihr mir seid Jahren an? Dazu noch die verordnete Anti Stress Zone des HNO, Tochterherz will auch nur noch mit, trotz Kälte. Pepe besteht auf einen Vereinseintritt um an allen Gewässern offiziell fischen zu dürfen. Räucheropfer für den Garten werden verlangt, neben Spaß auf Dickköpfe, Plötz und leckere Grundeln. Ich vermute eine Verschwörung, Skandal! Die Liebste spielt auch noch mit... Ich habe aufgegeben, mich ergeben, nachgegeben.
Soeben ging raus:
neue Version "Korum Roving Kit", breiteres Futteral
4x Korum Opportunist XTND 10" 2,25lbs
2x Freiläufer Okuma Dana 4000 (hab ja   noch 2 Baitrunner mit Heck)
Korum Deluxe River Tripod
Tackle Box "Fully Loaded"

Schlimm, ganz schlimm! Ihr da als Dressierer der Tackle Äffchen, als Back Round die Kids Ausrede/Unterstützung. Was für eine toxische Mischung! 
Petrus, stehe mir bei! Wie einfach könnte doch Spinnen sein!


----------



## daci7

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petrus, stehe mir bei! Wie einfach könnte doch Spinnen sein!


Ich möchte dir die schöne Stimmung ja nicht verderben, aber ... das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus 
Und glaub mir, bei dem Raubikram kannste auch ganz famos Geld lassen ...


----------



## rustaweli

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir die schöne Stimmung ja nicht verderben, aber ... das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus
> Und glaub mir, bei dem Raubikram kannste auch ganz famos Geld lassen ...


Weiche von mir!


----------



## Mescalero

Ich freue mich für dich rustaweli !
Aber warum viermal die gleiche Rute?


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich freue mich für dich rustaweli !
> Aber warum viermal die gleiche Rute?


Ich 2(naja, eine Tochterherz) und Sohnemann Pepe 2. Für ruhigere Ansitze.


----------



## Mescalero

Achso, alles klar. Ich hatte schon Bedenken.


----------



## Slappy

Im Moment ist der Ükel ja recht langsam unterwegs, und dennoch ein herzliches Petri an die Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage. 

Ihr kleinen Suchties 



rustaweli schrieb:


> Tackle Box "Fully Loaded"


Aber das Ding reizt mich jedes mal wenn ich es sehe, lese oder höre.... 

Unser lieber Andal hatte doch auch Korum im Einsatz wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Tikey0815

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich freue mich für dich rustaweli !
> Aber warum viermal die gleiche Rute?


Eine für jede Himmelsrichtung, stimmt’s


----------



## Jason

Slappy schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der Ükel ja recht langsam unterwegs,


Das liegt bestimmt am Wetter, die scheußliche Jahreszeit kommt noch dazu. Der eine oder andere geht ja noch raus, wie unsere lieber geomas , Petri zu deinen letzten Fängen. Ich selber komme bestimmt nicht mehr ans Wasser, sitze da lieber vorm warmen Ofen und bin am basteln. 
Noch ne schöne Woche liebe Ükels und ein herzliches Petri an allen Erfolgreichen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Ja das Wetter ist echt mies. Ab kurz nach vier wird es dunkel und ständig nur Regen. Für mich aktuell sehr schwierig ein passende Zeitfenster zu finden. Heute habe ich erstmal meine neue Kiepe eingerichtet und mal alles zuammen montiert. Also der Auszug der footplate ist echt klasse, ohne großes Rumgefummel einhändig ausziehen und arretieren.Alle Anbauteile passen uf Grund der 36er Beine einwandfrei, nur ein neues "Waschbecken" habe ich mir gegönnt.


----------



## Mescalero

Sofa, Couchtisch, Küchenschrank - der ganze Mist kann zum Sperrmüll. Die Kiepe ersetzt alle Möbel.
Viel Spaß damit und ganz viel Petri!


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch allen „Suchties” am Stammtisch, bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Berichte vom Einsatz der neuen Errungenschaften!


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der Ükel ja recht langsam unterwegs,





Jason schrieb:


> Das liegt bestimmt am Wetter



Es liegt nicht am Wetter, Zeit ist der Faktor der es mir nicht ermöglicht ans Wasser zu kommen...



geomas schrieb:


> bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Berichte vom Einsatz der neuen Errungenschaften!



Ich will auch endlich meine "Neuen" alten Errungenschaften  ans Wasser fern und anstesten...
und dann ist auch noch Gerät im zulauf 



Jason schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere geht ja noch raus, wie unsere lieber @geomas , Petri zu deinen letzten Fängen.



Von mir auch Petri Heil du hälst die Fahne hoch  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen „Suchties” am Stammtisch, bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Berichte vom Einsatz der neuen Errungenschaften!


Das ist ja reinste Quadratur der Sucht und Suchties, unabwendbare Folter und Pein kommt hier hinter dem Horizont auf! 

Vor allem wo bald underfished und dann overtackled gen Weihnachten kommt, das ist klassisch.

Viel Spaß bei Achterbahn und Gefühlsbädern  - wie rustaweli es schon pointierte!

Ich bin ziemlich immun nun, wenig Zeit zum Angeln dieses Jahr wegen immer intensiveren Hausumbau zog schon früh im Jahr einige Kompensationskäufe mit sich.
Man muss nur auf einmal richtig zuschlagen (auch bei Friedo-Ruten), so 10-15 Stück einer Rutenfamilie, alle interessanten rauf und runter durch, Pärchen usw. , wenn die richtig günstig Sommer-Sonder-angeboten werden. Dann hat man gleich wieder Ruhe und min. die nächsten 2 Jahre zu tun, die auch auszuprobieren 
Und auch als Klein- oder Großfamilienpackung ist das eine profunde Lösung, sogar eventuelle Besucher sind noch ausrüstbar ...


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler - ich ahne, welche Friedfisch-Rutenfamilie Deinen Rutenwald ähemm, verjüngt hat. Ne Aero X habe ich immer noch nicht. 

Ganz frisch auf dem Markt der mutmaßlich „gut&günstig-Ruten” ist die Guru A-Class-Reihe. Da sind interessante Modelle dazwischen, zum Beispiel die eher für das klassische Angeln* ausgelegten Feeder-Ruten (3-teilig in 11/12ft) und die 13ft Match. Die Wechselspitzen der Feederruten sind zwischen allen Modellen tauschbar und von 0,75 bis 3oz erhältlich. Rolle und Kescherstiel aus dieser Reihe könnten auch interessant sein.





*) im Gegensatz zu den ebenfalls neuen Method-Feeder- und Pellet-Waggler-Ruten


----------



## Mescalero

"Gut & günstig" in einem Satz mit Guru, das ist allemal einen Blick wert oder zwei.

Der Affe hat auch bei mir zugeschlagen. Ich war in diesem Jahr dreimal ausländisch unterwegs, aus OCC-Gründen fast nur mit der kurzen Tenkarastippe. Besonders an der Küste ist aber die Angelei vor den Füßen oft mühsam, interessantere oder tiefere Stellen erreicht man nicht, man fischt ständig in den Kleinfischschwärmen am Rand anstatt dahinter, kommt am Strand nicht über die erste Welle usw.
Also habe ich eine Universalrute mit koffertauglichem Transportmaß gesucht, schön leicht für das feinere Fischen mit Pose oder auch auf Grund. Bolos zusammengeschoben sind zu lang, die Tremarella- u.a. Ruten für den Fopu ebenfalls. Aber von Mikado, die anscheinend ganz gute Sachen produzieren, gibt es eine "Mini Float": Bolognese-Optik (ich mag buntbedruckte Walkingstöcke und Klapprollenhalter!), verschiedene Längen um 12 Fuß und sehr kurz zusammenschiebbar. Noch habe ich sie nicht aber ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen und werde sie natürlich erstmal hier ausgiebig probieren.


----------



## rustaweli

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und auch als Klein- oder Großfamilienpackung ist das eine profunde Lösung, sogar eventuelle Besucher sind noch ausrüstbar ...


 Stelle mir gerade vor wie ich meiner Teuersten ein Aufrüsten der Nachbarschaft und Besuchern verkaufe.
Denke aber das ich soweit nun fertig mit Tackle bin, samt Kids. Floatruten, Picker, Swings, bis hin zu den Neuen nun. Rollen passen auch, Pin auch vorhanden. Spinnmässig haben wir eigentlich schon länger Vieles abgedeckt. Verschiedene Ruten bis 5/6 WG, bis 10WG, 7-21, bis 25, bis 30, 15-50, 30-60,bis 90 und ne Welsspinne. Verschiedene Aktionen, mit u ohne Solittips...
Wird wohl nur noch um Nubsis gehen. Eine BC Combo kommt eventuell im Frühling, mal schauen. Hätte auch nicht neu gekauft, aber kam ne Menge zusammen. Ihr Influencer, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mit mehr Ruhe in Zukunft alles angehen, noch mehr entspannte Ansitze mit Kids sowie Angebote zu rechten Zeit. Mehr wird es eher um Outdoorzeugs gehen. Kleidung, Kocher und all das.
Freue mich aber schon auf's Testen und die Stunden nächstes Jahr mit den Kids am Wasser, vor allem abends.

Schickes Teil skyduck und Deine Ordnung hätte ich gern! Bin gespannt auf die Rute Mescalero !


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Slappy schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der Ükel ja recht langsam unterwegs......



Asche auf mein Haupt das ich so wenig beisteuere doch die wenige Zeit was ich aktuell habe wird für die Stachelritter geopfert. Zudem bleibt meistens auch nur die Dämmerung bzw die Stunden über wo es schon dunkel ist. Diese Tage am Wasser im November/Dezember liebe ich ja sowieso, dunkel, kein Mensch unterwegs und diese Ruhe. Am Sonntag hat mir der Fluß 2 Bartdöbel geschenkt was ich das gefeiert habe.
Mit etwas Glück gehts evtl nach Weihnachten nochmal zum Abschluß raus aufn Döbel oder zwei, bis dahin werd ich eher stiller Beobachter sein. 

skyduck
Glückwunsch zur Kiepe, das wirkt alles schon sehr professionell.


----------



## vermesser

Kennt einer die? Ich hätte die eventuell gern für die schnelle Stipprunde am See. In der Hand hatte ich sie schon. Aber für ihre Länge und ihr Gewicht ist die recht leicht...taugt die? Fand sie eigentlich ok...

https://www.angelplatz.de/fladen-stipprute-daisho-540cm-10sec-compact-mix-carbon--ah0023


----------



## vermesser

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber von Mikado, die anscheinend ganz gute Sachen produzieren, gibt es eine "Mini Float"...




Die könnte mir gefallen...Schönes Teil...


----------



## Slappy

Jason schrieb:


> Das liegt bestimmt am Wetter,


Absolut. Ist ja auch echt bäh. 


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt das ich so wenig beisteuere


Ich bin nicht besser.... 
Das letzte mal wo ich hier etwas sinniges beigetragen habe ist schon ein weilchen her 


skyduck schrieb:


> Ja das Wetter ist echt mies. Ab kurz nach vier wird es dunkel und ständig nur Regen. Für mich aktuell sehr schwierig ein passende Zeitfenster zu finden. Heute habe ich erstmal meine neue Kiepe eingerichtet und mal alles zuammen montiert. Also der Auszug der footplate ist echt klasse, ohne großes Rumgefummel einhändig ausziehen und arretieren.Alle Anbauteile passen uf Grund der 36er Beine einwandfrei, nur ein neues "Waschbecken" habe ich mir gegönnt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425379
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425381
> Anhang anzeigen 425380
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425382


Uhhh, das sieht sehr gut aus. Und wie immer top aufgeräumt und durchdacht bei dir


----------



## geomas

vermesser schrieb:


> Kennt einer die? Ich hätte die eventuell gern für die schnelle Stipprunde am See. In der Hand hatte ich sie schon. Aber für ihre Länge und ihr Gewicht ist die recht leicht...taugt die? Fand sie eigentlich ok...
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/fladen-stipprute-daisho-540cm-10sec-compact-mix-carbon--ah0023



Ich kenne die Rute nicht, habe in den letzten Monaten aber sehr oft mit Ruten ähnlicher Bauart geangelt. 
Für die mir bekannten sehr kurzgeteilten Telestippen gilt pauschal: angegebene Länge 3,60m super, Länge 4,50m geht so - darüber: naja.
Die längeren Ruten sind einfach sehr schwabbelig. Erstaunt war ich übrigens, wie gut sich nicht ganz kleine Fische ermüden und keschern ließen, also bessere Plötz, jugendliche Alande bis etwa 40cm und Brassen an die 50cm.

Ach so - falls Du Dir so eine bestellst denke bitte an die Befestigung der Montage, also Stonfo-Konnektor oder die Variante mit dünnem „Textil-Schlauchband” oder Silikongummi.


----------



## vermesser

Die brauch ich nicht bestellen. Die steht hier im Laden um die Ecke ;-) . Und die hat oben an der Spitze sogar einen Ring zum Einschlaufen der Schnur.

Ich dachte mir das schon, die hat ja was gummibandiges...zumindest bessere Brassen sollte die ermüden...


----------



## geomas

vermesser schrieb:


> Die brauch ich nicht bestellen. Die steht hier im Laden um die Ecke ;-) . Und die hat oben an der Spitze sogar einen Ring zum Einschlaufen der Schnur.
> 
> Ich dachte mir das schon, die hat ja was gummibandiges...zumindest bessere Brassen sollte die ermüden...



Das ist natürlich ideal, dann man ran an die „Fladen”.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

vermesser schrieb:


> Kennt einer die? Ich hätte die eventuell gern für die schnelle Stipprunde am See. In der Hand hatte ich sie schon. Aber für ihre Länge und ihr Gewicht ist die recht leicht...taugt die? Fand sie eigentlich ok...
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/fladen-stipprute-daisho-540cm-10sec-compact-mix-carbon--ah0023


unbedingt nachwiegen bei Paketerhalt, die geben 174g an, was nicht minimal für aktuelle selbst beringte Ruten dieser Länge ist, spricht für einfacheren robusteren Blank was dir wahrscheinlich dafür passt. Mit 220g auf der Waage ist sowas aber Junk -> Mängelrüge Retournament auf Kosten des Shop.

Und natürlich hier die Realmesswerte und Schwippschwabbeleindruck verbreiten  

Ach, lese gerade weiter, live Shopping möglich, ändert nichts an der möglichen Fake-Lage, da kannst du die Waage ja mitnehmen.
Mit reichlich Messwerkzeug im Angelladen aufzurocken begeistert die Verkäufer mehr oder weniger


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit reichlich Messwerkzeug im Angelladen aufzurocken begeistert die Verkäufer mehr oder weniger


Was ich mittlerweile wirklich mache.
Und mir ist völlig gleichgültig, wenn mich der Dealer böse anstarrt und nervös wird....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Ganz frisch auf dem Markt der mutmaßlich „gut&günstig-Ruten” ist die Guru A-Class-Reihe. Da sind interessante Modelle dazwischen, zum Beispiel die eher für das klassische Angeln* ausgelegten Feeder-Ruten (3-teilig in 11/12ft) und die 13ft Match. Die Wechselspitzen der Feederruten sind zwischen allen Modellen tauschbar und von 0,75 bis 3oz erhältlich. Rolle und Kescherstiel aus dieser Reihe könnten auch interessant sein.
> 
> *) im Gegensatz zu den ebenfalls neuen Method-Feeder- und Pellet-Waggler-Ruten


Ich sag mal nach nur ein paar Bildern und Produktdaten, das ist die gleiche Rutengrundkonstrukion wie Aero-X1, Browning CFX u.v.a.m.
Eben nur wieder anders lackiert und anders aufgebaut, die Subtypen in der Reihe sind auch immer "typisch" vorhanden.
Guru nimmt ein bischen mehr, aber auch im Spannbereich der 40-90€, so ist es recht verträglich kaufbar.
Dürfte somit aktuell die meist gebaute (Friedo-)Rutengrundkonstruktion vom Koreaner aus einer Supergünstigmassenfabrik sein, also eine Art Weltmeisterrute in spe ...
Muss man einfach haben


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sag mal nach nur ein paar Bildern und Produktdaten, das ist die gleiche Rutengrundkonstrukion wie Aero-X1, Browning CFX u.v.a.m.
> Eben nur wieder anders lackiert und anders aufgebaut, die Subtypen in der Reihe sind auch immer "typisch" vorhanden.
> Guru nimmt ein bischen mehr, aber auch im Spannbereich der 40-90€, so ist es recht verträglich kaufbar.
> Dürfte somit aktuell die meist gebaute (Friedo-)Rutengrundkonstruktion vom Koreaner aus einer Supergünstigmassenfabrik sein, also eine Art Weltmeisterrute in spe ...
> Muss man einfach haben



Ich bin ja nach wie vor recht angetan von den Browning CK F1-Ruten. 
Die CK-Serie insgesamt scheint recht gelungen und für viel mehr tauglich als nur „Carpodrom”.


----------



## skyduck

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nach wie vor recht angetan von den Browning CK F1-Ruten.
> Die CK-Serie insgesamt scheint recht gelungen und für viel mehr tauglich als nur „Carpodrom”.


ja finde ich auch. Die CK Wand in 2,55m ist einer meiner Werse-Standard Ruten, doch recht fein aber mit Rückrat auch für Karpfen und dicke Brassen. Die Kürze kommt mir bei den Gegebenheiten sehr ergeben. Eine der wenigen meiner low budget Ruten, denen man das gar nicht anmerkt und die ich auch immer gerne einsetze. Ansonsten bewege ich mich da dann doch eher beim Feedern und Bomb Angeln entweder bei sehr alten oder sehr neuen und auch sehr hochpreisigen Ruten.

BTW, ist jemanden schon irgendwo einer der neuen  BROWNING EXO SPHERE FEEDER Ruten über den Weg gelaufen? Würde ja gerne mal eine Probewedeln um zu verstehen was daran noch besser sein soll als an dern normal popeligen Sphere Ruten, um diesen Preis zu rechtfertigen. Also ich finde meine "normalen" schon klasse und außergewöhnlich, da würde mich das sehr interessieren...
​


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die Frage nach den Sphere+ und weiter höheren Spheren finde ich auch interessant, unter der Perspektive:
Die Rute sind ja als Feederrute im stationären Einsatz einfach nur extremste Faulenzer und lümmeln die ganze Zeit nur auf dem Halter herum. Gewicht und Tragkomfort steht dabei eigentlich hinten an. Im Gegensatz zu 100% Handheld-Rods wie Spin Fly Match Bolo.
Und bei einem überraschenden Zupfer kehrt sich für mich der Vorteil für die massige (+meist viel günstigere) Rute ala Fast-Taper-Spin heraus, die agiert viele ms schneller mit Kraftaufbau und Rückgrat in einem dickeren und steiferen unteren Bereich als jede superduper Kohlefaser in einem dünn gebauten Blank je kann.
Je weiter die Angeldistanz, umso intensiver kommt das nochmal mehr zu Wirkung.
Das ist vom Spin und Match her lange u. sicher erprobt, die Powerwirkung kommt von Dicke, Rückgrat und einiger Masse für die Steifheit.
Und die schweren Feeder für Distanzangelei im Strom sind eben mindestens Brandungsrutenformate.

Deswegen hatte ich z.B. nach Schwingen und Biegen der sehr nett erscheinenden Drennan Lightfeeder, Acolyte Ultra Feeder 10ft 3,00m
(dieser Thread war natürlich schuld - also ihr, und die Videos vom dicken Mark)
auch so ein  Gefühl ob des dünnen Blankdurchmessers und der Trägheit des vorderen Bereichs bis zur gewünschten Aufwärtsbewegung und die insgesamt Schwächlichkeit der Rute. Wie ein alte Silstar aus den 90ern ist das, die bekommt man in alt noch günstiger und die Carbonentwicklung war da top geraten.

Das haben in so kurz und großteils straff u. schnell erst meine Aero-X1 Precision Feeder überhaupt so erreicht, wie ich mir das für eine im wahrsten Sinne schnelle Rute und trotzdem dann auch flexibel werdend vorstelle. Quasi eine richtig lange Superdropshot, nur passt die sehr einfache Beringung der Einsteckspitze leider nicht gut zu Dyneema-Schnur. Das war Geburtstagsüberraschung  und gleich mal mehr davon geholt.
Die weit teueren X5 und X7 sind erkennbar deutlich dünner geraten und biegen sich nicht kraftvoll laut YT, habe ich aber leider noch nicht eigenhändig vergleichen können.

Und die günstigen Pellet Waggler sind genau anders herum sehr dünn sehr nachgiebig parabolisch, eine wahre Mini-Float ala Britain, aber zu dem geringen Kurs und mit dickwandiger Resistenz einfach Spaßruten für viele Experimente und vor allem Nahbeangelung, unter der Rutenspitze und so.
Sozusagen einsteigersichere und idiotensichere Probierruten für alles und jedermann und jederfrau und jedes kleinen Kindes.
Kann nicht viel an Wert zerstört werden, aber der Spaßwert ist ungeheuer hoch!

Und dann die lange Match Float, die hat genau das Format der gleichlangen Ultegra AX, ist wie ein Clone mit günstigerer Faser, ein Stück weicher dadurch und nur wenig schwerer, also immer noch sehr leicht (leichter als Angabe!), gut brauchbar und kostet eben nur 1/4 bis 1/6.
Und Browning u. die anderen haben sicher keine schlechteren Ruten davon geordert, nur gefällt mir persönlich ein richtig matter Blank einfach viel besser als ein hochglänzender Blank, aus naheliegenden Gründen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Achso, Fotos hatte ich eigentlich aus anderem Grunde gemacht, wg. Basteln u. Versteifen an der Spitze,
aber passt hier auch dazu:






Einsteckspitze umgedreht festgehalten, Einstecktiefe mit Kleber markiert, parallel zum festen ST mit oben dem Einsteckloch





Diese recht dünne Einsteckspitze eingesteckt.





Biegetest, da ist richtig Druck von ca. 1kg vorne drauf, ich biege von beiden Seiten links und rechts hintem Rand,
und wie man sieht, ist die Biegung des Spitzenteils zwischen dem obersten festen Ring und dem zweiten festen Ring.  Siehe Foto-1 oben.
Ab dem 2.Ring ist  kaum Biegung zu sehen, da bleibt die Rute schön steif und straff , es ist das Gegenteil von Schwabbelstange.
Nach Richtung Mitte und HT links passiert erstmal quasi gar nichts.
Mit dem recht starken Konus läuft die Biegung unter ansteigender weiterer Belastung progressiv nach unten.
Was will man denn mehr? 

Übrigens anbei, wo die neue Rute mit Bruch von Dace hier mal gezeigt wurde,
da war die Biegung viel heftiger dicht am obersten Ring des festen ST, und da dann vorschnell gebrochen, ein schärferer Knick.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich z.B. nach Schwingen und Biegen der sehr nett erscheinenden Drennan Lightfeeder, Acolyte Ultra Feeder 10ft 3,00m
> (dieser Thread war natürlich schuld - also ihr, und die Videos vom dicken Mark)
> auch so ein  Gefühl ob des dünnen Blankdurchmessers und der Tragheit des vorderen Bereichs bis zur gewünschten Aufwärtsbewegung und die insgesamt Schwächlichkeit der Rute.



Die Acolyte ist typisch english - eher parabol und nachgiebig(bei richtig schnellem und leichtem Material) um die dort so gefürchteten Ausschlitzer zu vermeiden.
Das ist so gewollt und auch gut wenn man es mag.

Die Aero X5 10ft ist nicht ganz so parabol, eher so'n Mittelding zwischen Aco und X1 aber auch sehr schnelle Rückstellung und leicht.

Die X1 ist ein Arbeitstier mit recht großer Beringung und sowohl die X5 als auch die Acolyte sind eher Genießerruten, die Drillfreude durch ihre Aktion bereiten und einem mit ihrer Leichtigkeit ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dem kann ich einfach nur zustimmen.

Susanne hatte mir mal für mein Nachvollziehen sehr gut erklärt , dass die "Genießerruten" und besonders die feinen leichten teuren "Match" Angelei Ruten wirklich für die Optimierung von Matches = Wettkampf designed und optimiert sind.
Weil da auch der Verlust von kleinen Fischen in keiner Weise tolerabel ist, und allermeist gelandete kleinere Fische in Menge die wichtigen Matchpunkte erbringen.

Wird wahrscheinlich für die Frage von Dirk zur Weiterentwicklung der Sphere auch zutreffen.

Umgekehrt arbeite ich fast immer lieber mit stärkeren Großfisch- und damit gezielt eher Specimenruten, weil mich die größten Beifänge reizen und interessieren, und mich verlorene Kleinfische überhaupt nicht kratzen.

Besonders wo ich schon lange keine hungrigen Katzen mehr zu versorgen habe,  da waren 4-5 Rotaugen Gründlinge Güstern immer Pflicht, sonst waren sie beleidigt.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Rute sind ja als Feederrute im stationären Einsatz einfach nur extremste Faulenzer und lümmeln die ganze Zeit nur auf dem Halter herum. Gewicht und Tragkomfort steht dabei eigentlich hinten an. Im Gegensatz zu 100% Handheld-Rods wie Spin Fly Match Bolo.
> Und bei einem überraschenden Zupfer kehrt sich für mich der Vorteil für die massige (+meist viel günstigere) Rute ala Fast-Taper-Spin heraus, die agiert viele ms schneller mit Kraftaufbau und Rückgrat in einem dickeren und steiferen unteren Bereich als jede superduper Kohlefaser in einem dünn gebauten Blank je kann.
> Je weiter die Angeldistanz, umso intensiver kommt das nochmal mehr zu Wirkung.


Du bringst den Sachverhalt mal wieder schön auf den Punkt - deshalb ist mir meine Syntec immernoch die Liebste.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Susanne hatte mir mal für mein Nachvollziehen sehr gut erklärt , dass die "Genießerruten" und besonders die feinen leichten teuren "Match" Angelei Ruten wirklich für die Optimierung von Matches = Wettkampf designed und optimiert sind.
> Weil da auch der Verlust von kleinen Fischen in keiner Weise tolerabel ist, und allermeist gelandete kleinere Fische in Menge die wichtigen Matchpunkte erbringe


Hier macht bestes Material auch Sinn - für den Durchschnittsangler halte ich solche High End Teile allerdings für ziehmlich unbrauchbar, weil die ausnamslos sehr empfindlich sind. Das gilt selbst für Brandungsruten; High Tech bröselt schnell... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> für den Durchschnittsangler halte ich solche High End Teile allerdings für ziehmlich unbrauchbar,



Jupp.
Das sind Ruten für fortgeschrittene Angler, die ganz genau wissen was sie wollen und wie sie damit umgehen müssen(sonst können die empfindlichen Ruten auch mal Schaden nehmen).


----------



## Jason

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind Ruten für fortgeschrittene Angler,


Also nichts für mich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Also nichts für mich.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Soll ich meine Acolyte wegschmeißen?  Perlen vor die Säue


----------



## rhinefisher

Ach hört auf - hier war ja keiner gemeint...
Wenn man Spaß am Gerät hat, sich viel mit dem Kram beschäftigt, dann ist das ja durchaus befriedigend.
Aber das echte Spitzenzeugs steigert ja bloß minimal das Ergebniß, weshalb ich das wirklich eher beim Wettkampf verorte.
Hinzu kommt halt, dass ich immer Angst habe es zerbröselt mir zwischen den Fingern... .


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soll ich meine Acolyte wegschmeißen?



Als regelmäßiger Ükelleser wirst du schon bald in der Lage sein sie fachgerecht zu bedienen...


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach hört auf - hier war ja keiner gemeint...


Alles gut, ich war nur ehrlich zu euch, so wie sich das gehört. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich ja auch, könnt skyduck fragen, trifft er sich mit mir an seinem Haussee, wir stellen fest ist echt bissl windig und Zack, 5 Minuten später hängt ne 5g Pose im unerreichbaren Strauch rechts neben uns   Den ganzen Abend hat das Knicki Leuchten mich verspottet


----------



## Minimax

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soll ich meine Acolyte wegschmeißen?  Perlen vor die Säue


Keineswegs. Es sind tolle Ruten.
Ich möchte aber Nordlichtangler Professor Tinca und rhinefisher zu ihren einschränkenden Argumenten beipflichten, zumindest was die Grundruten betrifft, ich beziehe mich da auf meine Acolyte plus 10ft Feeder. 
Leichtigkeit Eleganz und Schlankheit sind kaum zu überbieten, und man muss sich bei ihrer Paraboliknund Harmonie schon anstrengen, damit ein Fischlein aussteigt (Die Susanne Erläuterung war sehr erhellend in dem Zusammenhang). Und -und das gilt für alle Acolytes- die Verarbeitung ist vorbildlich.

Jedenfalls sind diese Tugenden der tollen Rutenserie auch ihr größter Schwachpunkt: Sie sind sehr hochgezüchtet und entsprechend empfindlich: Sie wollen unter guten Bedingungen gefischt werden. Ihre Parabolik bietet jedem geschuppten Wüterich in Kraut, Unterwasserwuchs und Gelege die Möglichkeit Unheil anzurichten.

Und es wurde  besonders von Rheini drauf hingewiesen, daß ist der wichtigste Punkt: Nie konnt ich mit meiner 10ft plus unbeschwert Fischen, denn stets bleibt der Zweifel und die Angst im wüsten meleè dem teuren Stöckchen zuviel zuzumuten: Ein Rennpferd ist kein Schlachtross, und zarter und empfindlicher. Und über Ackergäule reden wir ja hier ohnehin nicht.

Daher ist für mich persönlich die Drennan Blase geplatzt: Wenn ich das Drennan-Glück nur mit Sorge und der Wahl idealer Bedingungen erkaufen muss dann ists kein Glück mehr, sondern Einschränkung.

Die Ruten sind so wie sie sind- und sie sind perfekt auf ihren Zweck abgestimmt, und machen ne schöne Figur. Ich möchte mein Exemplar nicht missen, und mir hat es sehr geholfen zu erkennen, wie Prof schrieb, welche Rute ich wirklich haben will.

Herzlich
Minimax

Oh, und diese kritischen Gedanken gelten nur für die Grundruten. Noch immer habe ich keine schönere und für mich passendere Trottingrute mit der Pin als meine Accoplus 13' finden können. Ein Wunder an Eleganz, Durchsetzungsvermögen und Leichtigkeit.


----------



## geomas

Sehr schöne Diskussion hier, danke dafür!

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie und ob sich leichte und mittlere Grundruten noch verbessern lassen. Bei den hochpreisigen Modellen ist vermutlich irgendwann Schluß mit dem echten Fortschritt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß eine noch stärkere Spezialisierung innerhalb der Grundruten vermarktet wird. Habe da ein paar Anzeichen in der Richtung gesehen/gehört, die ich spannend finde.
Vielleicht gibts bei den teuren Kopfruten noch technologisch Potenzial. 

Naja, ich finds super, heute mit nem fragwürdig zusammengeleimten Oldie wie der Avilent Winklepicker zu fischen und morgen dann vielleicht mit einer modernen Rute von nahezu perfekter Aktion.


----------



## Mescalero

#hakenbinden

Während des WM-Sechzehntelfinales habe ich das Binden von Plättchenhaken praktiziert. Das klappt eigentlich bei allen Größen problemlos allerdings nur mit dem Stonfo, frei Hand war das immer ein ziemliches Gefrickel.

Ich weiß jetzt auch warum: ich habe falsch angefangen zu wickeln und zwar vom Plättchen Richtung Spitze. Wickelt man aber vom Hakenbogen Richtung Plättchen (Glock/Angelknotenpage nennt den Knoten Clinch-Hakenschaftknoten) geht es total einfach, reproduzierbar und das Ergebnis sieht 1000mal besser aus.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> #hakenbinden
> 
> Während des WM-Sechzehntelfinales habe ich das Binden von Plättchenhaken praktiziert. Das klappt eigentlich bei allen Größen problemlos allerdings nur mit dem Stonfo, frei Hand war das immer ein ziemliches Gefrickel.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt auch warum: ich habe falsch angefangen zu wickeln und zwar vom Plättchen Richtung Spitze. Wickelt man aber vom Hakenbogen Richtung Plättchen (Glock/Angelknotenpage nennt den Knoten Clinch-Hakenschaftknoten) geht es total einfach, reproduzierbar und das Ergebnis sieht 1000mal besser aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425575


Ich als Line-Through Angler propagiere das Wickeln vom Bogen hoch zum Plättchen seit immer. Das Funktioniert im Schlaf, bei Dunkelheit und vergessener Brille. Der Knoten hat mich nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Mescalero

Das glaube ich sofort!

Wobei der eigentliche Härtetest noch folgt. Der oben gezeigte ist ein Riesenhaken, die Größe mindestens eine 4, eher noch größer. Ich habe aber schon den Anspruch, das sauber bis wenigstens Größe 16 hinzubekommen. 
Das wird schon klappen, wenn der Ablauf einmal sitzt, ist die Winzigkeit kein Problem mehr.


----------



## geomas

Da hast Du die Zeit vor der Glotze ja sehr gut genutzt, Mescalero ...
Als problematisch sehe ich die Kombination aus dünndrahtigen kleinen Haken und nicht ganz superweicher Mono an - zumindest beim Binden ohne Stonfo/Hooktyer „hakt” es da teilweise bei mir.

PS: an Größe 4 mag ich bei Deinem Foto nicht glauben, deutlich kleiner würde ich schätzen...


----------



## Mescalero

Das mit der Größe kann sein, vielleicht liege ich total daneben. Ein Tütchen gibt es nicht und ich habe auch überhaupt keine Ahnung, wo das Eisen her ist. Der kullerte als Einzelstück herum.

Die Schnur ist 0,31 mm - als Größenvergleich. Also schon ein ziemliches Seil.


----------



## geomas

Ufff, na da lag ich ja mal total daneben. Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## skyduck

Minimax schrieb:


> Keineswegs. Es sind tolle Ruten.
> Ich möchte aber Nordlichtangler Professor Tinca und rhinefisher zu ihren einschränkenden Argumenten beipflichten, zumindest was die Grundruten betrifft, ich beziehe mich da auf meine Acolyte plus 10ft Feeder.
> Leichtigkeit Eleganz und Schlankheit sind kaum zu überbieten, und man muss sich bei ihrer Paraboliknund Harmonie schon anstrengen, damit ein Fischlein aussteigt (Die Susanne Erläuterung war sehr erhellend in dem Zusammenhang). Und -und das gilt für alle Acolytes- die Verarbeitung ist vorbildlich.
> 
> Jedenfalls sind diese Tugenden der tollen Rutenserie auch ihr größter Schwachpunkt: Sie sind sehr hochgezüchtet und entsprechend empfindlich: Sie wollen unter guten Bedingungen gefischt werden. Ihre Parabolik bietet jedem geschuppten Wüterich in Kraut, Unterwasserwuchs und Gelege die Möglichkeit Unheil anzurichten.
> 
> Und es wurde  besonders von Rheini drauf hingewiesen, daß ist der wichtigste Punkt: Nie konnt ich mit meiner 10ft plus unbeschwert Fischen, denn stets bleibt der Zweifel und die Angst im wüsten meleè dem teuren Stöckchen zuviel zuzumuten: Ein Rennpferd ist kein Schlachtross, und zarter und empfindlicher. Und über Ackergäule reden wir ja hier ohnehin nicht.
> 
> Daher ist für mich persönlich die Drennan Blase geplatzt: Wenn ich das Drennan-Glück nur mit Sorge und der Wahl idealer Bedingungen erkaufen muss dann ists kein Glück mehr, sondern Einschränkung.
> 
> Die Ruten sind so wie sie sind- und sie sind perfekt auf ihren Zweck abgestimmt, und machen ne schöne Figur. Ich möchte mein Exemplar nicht missen, und mir hat es sehr geholfen zu erkennen, wie Prof schrieb, welche Rute ich wirklich haben will.
> 
> Herzlich
> Minimax
> 
> Oh, und diese kritischen Gedanken gelten nur für die Grundruten. Noch immer habe ich keine schönere und für mich passendere Trottingrute mit der Pin als meine Accoplus 13' finden können. Ein Wunder an Eleganz, Durchsetzungsvermögen und Leichtigkeit.



Ach ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass wir uns manchmal selber mit den feinen teuren Stöckern schwer tun, gerade wenn man sich für so ein feines Stöcklein etwas querlegen musste. Da bin ich in der Tat etwas anders gestrickt. Meine teuren Ruten werden im Quiver transportiert , oben gucken die Spitzen raus, maximal kommt mal ne Rutensocke drüber. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit meine Haken in den Griff der sündhaft teuren Acolyte zu pieken beim Zusammenpacken . Klar wäre ich traurig wenn es eine Aco oder einer meiner Sphere mal zerlegen würde aber ich glaube diese Empfindlichkeit spielt sich eher im Kopf ab statt in der Realität. Hand aufs Herz wer hat eine solche Rute im Drill wirklich schon geschrottet ? Oder überhaupt geschrottet. Klar drauftreten oder mit der Autotür behandeln klappt natürlich aber das halten andere Ruten auch nicht besser aus (ist halt nur billiger).  Meine feine Sphere Light Feeder hat neben einigen Karpfen bis 90cm auch einen 80er Hecht direkt am versunkenen Gehölz bezwungen. Der Drill war oft sehr forciert nahe der Leistungsfähigkeit der Schnur, der Rute hat es nie was ausgemacht. Man braucht manchmal vielleicht einfach etwas mehr Mut und wird erstaunt sein was wirklich in den Stöckern steckt…. Und Feederspitzen schrottet man in teuer oder billig gleich schnell….


----------



## Minimax

skyduck schrieb:


> Ach ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass wir uns manchmal selber mit den feinen teuren Stöckern schwer tun, gerade wenn man sich für so ein feines Stöcklein etwas querlegen musste. Da bin ich in der Tat etwas anders gestrickt. Meine teuren Ruten werden im Quiver transportiert , oben gucken die Spitzen raus, maximal kommt mal ne Rutensocke drüber. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit meine Haken in den Griff der sündhaft teuren Acolyte zu pieken beim Zusammenpacken . Klar wäre ich traurig wenn es eine Aco oder einer meiner Sphere mal zerlegen würde aber ich glaube diese Empfindlichkeit spielt sich eher im Kopf ab statt in der Realität. Hand aufs Herz wer hat eine solche Rute im Drill wirklich schon geschrottet ? Oder überhaupt geschrottet. Klar drauftreten oder mit der Autotür behandeln klappt natürlich aber das halten andere Ruten auch nicht besser aus (ist halt nur billiger).  Meine feine Sphere Light Feeder hat neben einigen Karpfen bis 90cm auch einen 80er Hecht direkt am versunkenen Gehölz bezwungen. Der Drill war oft sehr forciert nahe der Leistungsfähigkeit der Schnur, der Rute hat es nie was ausgemacht. Man braucht manchmal vielleicht einfach etwas mehr Mut und wird erstaunt sein was wirklich in den Stöckern steckt…. Und Feederspitzen schrottet man in teuer oder billig gleich schnell….


Ja.. Ja vielleicht hast Du recht. Oder auch nicht. Ich mag's nicht beurteilen. Ich bin eigentlich kein Tackleschoner: Bis die letzte Wicklung trocken ist, behandle ich meine Selbstbaue -die jede drennan ökonomisch weit überflügeln-  wie das Grabtuch von Turin, aber danach geht's ans Wasser.
Und da heissts dann gewissenlos und schändlich 'you're in the army now.'

Herrje, ich peitsch und prügel meine kostbaren Werke, lös Hänger über Anhieb, missbrauche sie für Nacht+Köfi, und gerne markiere ich Lotungen mit Edding oder ner Ritze im Lack. Wohlgemerkt, leichte Grundruten zwischen 1,25 und 1,50. Mit Der Mk IV hab ich auch mal Gestrüpp weggehauen und einmal sogar Randeis gebrochen über Knauf. Und nie scheue ich mich, die Montage in Johnnies Festung zu ballern, wo es nur heissen kann Biss oder Abriss, 30/70% Schangse.

Nie hat eine meiner Mk's die fürsorgliche Umarmung Eines Futterals gekannt, oder den Trost anderer Combos im Qiver: Alles was sie kennen sind zwei Haushaltsgummis, und die nasse Umarmung eines lüsternen Keschers.

Jedenfalls steckt so viel mehr Sorgfalt Herzblut und auch klingende Münze in den MKs wie keine Acolyte je haben könnte: Aber erstere schinde ich wie Maultiere auf dem Weg zum Abdecker, und letztere bette ich auf Rosen, und gönne ihnen mal einen Ausritt bei gutem Wetter im Jahr für ne Plötze oder Güster oder irgendsowas unter ständiger Besorgnis.
Absolut paradox und unlogisch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich als Line-Through Angler propagiere das Wickeln vom Bogen hoch zum Plättchen seit immer. Das Funktioniert im Schlaf, bei Dunkelheit und vergessener Brille. Der Knoten hat mich nie enttäuscht.



Dito seit der Jugend und fast immer gehalten.
Das fast bezieht sich auf dickere weichere Schnüre  wie z.B. die Karpfenschnur von Pelzer mit der 20fachen Dehnung da kam es schon vor das bei 0,35mm der Knoten aufging. Das Problem ist dabei das der Bogen was beim Einfädeln des Endes in die Schlaufe entsteht dann länger ist als wenn man von oben nach unten bindet.
Alles Einbildung ? Kann durchaus sein 

Probiert es doch mal selber aus und berichtet.


----------



## rhinefisher

skyduck schrieb:


> Man braucht manchmal vielleicht einfach etwas mehr Mut und wird erstaunt sein was wirklich in den Stöckern steckt…. Und Feederspitzen schrottet man in teuer oder billig gleich schnell….


Leider durfte ich mir mal öfter anschauen was "wirklich in den Stöcken steckt"... .
Bei richtig guten Ruten, ich sach mal Spehros, hat sich immer jemand über das optimale Verhältniß von Wandstärke und Durchmesser einerseits, und Gewicht und Luftwiederstand andererseits Gedanken gemacht.
Luftwiederstand kann viele Ruten schon recht stark aufladen.
Jeder kennt das doch von der Whipp, wer ernsthaft in der Brandung fischt, kennt das noch extremer; da machen einige mm im Durchmesser gleich 5m Unterschied in der Wurfweite.
Es ist wirklich toll, mit solchen Sachen zu angeln, solange alles gut geht.
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind Spitzenruten hoch empfindlich.
So weiß ich z.B., daß man eine Carbolino Colibrie durch bloßes Anfassen töten kann....
Auch weiß ich nur zu gut, dass ein zurückschnalzender Blinker teure Spinnruten in Müll verwandeln kann.
Über extrem teure Bootsruten und die solide Stahlreling von Fischerbooten könnte ich Bücher schreiben.. .
Aber das absolut Allergeilste sind diese herrlich scharfkantigen Buhnensteine in Verbindung mit umfallenden Ruten - man glaubt es nicht..


----------



## seatrout61

Mescalero schrieb:


> #hakenbinden
> 
> Während des WM-Sechzehntelfinales habe ich das Binden von Plättchenhaken praktiziert. Das klappt eigentlich bei allen Größen problemlos allerdings nur mit dem Stonfo, frei Hand war das immer ein ziemliches Gefrickel.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt auch warum: ich habe falsch angefangen zu wickeln und zwar vom Plättchen Richtung Spitze. Wickelt man aber vom Hakenbogen Richtung Plättchen (Glock/Angelknotenpage nennt den Knoten Clinch-Hakenschaftknoten) geht es total einfach, reproduzierbar und das Ergebnis sieht 1000mal besser aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425575



Im Prinzip entspricht dieser Knoten...dem No-Knot...nur das Öhr fehlt...was das Binden von Plättchenhaken IMHO komplizierter macht....weshalb ich, wenn von der Hakengröße möglich, Öhrhaken mit "aufpilztem" Schnurende und No-knot bevorzugen würde....weiterer Vorteil...das ist am Wasser schnell und ohne Hilfsmittel gemacht.


----------



## Mescalero

Na klar, Plättchenhaken sind aber so viel cooler!   
Schon als Kind und noch lange kein Angler habe ich diesen Knoten bei einem Freund bewundert und mich gefragt, wie man das wohl macht. 

Heute übrigens mit 18er Haken und 0,12mm Schnur probiert: hat einwandfrei funktioniert!
(Braucht jemand einen Stonfo Hakenbinder? Hätte einen günstig abzugeben) 

Das derzeitige Wetter ist nicht besonders ansitzfreundlich! Trotzdem habe ich es eine Stunde bei Nieselregen ausgehalten, es waren sogar einige Schneeflöckchen dabei. 
Es tat sich nichts, Maiskorn und Brotflocke fanden keine Abnehmer. 

Gerade als ich anfing, meine Utensilien zusammenzupacken, wurde die Pose doch weggezogen. Nicht rabiat, eher in Zeitlupe aber dafür ohne Pause. 
Zum Vorschein kam ein prächtiger Karpfen von locker 30  Pfund Zentimetern. Die Iron Carp Rute macht einen fantastischen Job! Schön weich und nachgiebig aber mit ordentlich Rückgrat, genau meine Kragenweite.


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Na klar, Plättchenhaken sind aber so viel cooler!
> Schon als Kind und noch lange kein Angler habe ich diesen Knoten bei einem Freund bewundert und mich gefragt, wie man das wohl macht.
> 
> Heute übrigens mit 18er Haken und 0,12mm Schnur probiert: hat einwandfrei funktioniert!
> (Braucht jemand einen Stonfo Hakenbinder? Hätte einen günstig abzugeben)
> 
> Das derzeitige Wetter ist nicht besonders ansitzfreundlich! Trotzdem habe ich es eine Stunde bei Nieselregen ausgehalten, es waren sogar einige Schneeflöckchen dabei.
> Es tat sich nichts, Maiskorn und Brotflocke fanden keine Abnehmer.
> 
> Gerade als ich anfing, meine Utensilien zusammenzupacken, wurde die Pose doch weggezogen. Nicht rabiat, eher in Zeitlupe aber dafür ohne Pause.
> Zum Vorschein kam ein prächtiger Karpfen von locker 30  Pfund Zentimetern. Die Iron Carp Rute macht einen fantastischen Job! Schön weich und nachgiebig aber mit ordentlich Rückgrat, genau meine Kragenweite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425608


Petri, war gestern direkt nach der Arbeit auch für 2,5h an einem See, aber es tat sich absolut nichts. Farblich sehr stimmige Kombo!


----------



## geomas

Petri zum Feierabend-Chefcypriniden, lieber Mescalero !


----------



## geomas

schön wars am Wasser​

Von der späten Mittagszeit bis weit in die Dämmerung hinein habe ich heute mein Glück versucht. Diesmal mit Posenrute und Feederrute.
Speziell auf die leichte Wagglermontage hatte ich meine Hoffnung gesetzt, aber die Fische wollten wohl nicht. Weder auf Breadpunch noch auf Made/Caster/Pinkies gab es einen hundertprozentigen Biß. Was es einige Male zu verzeichnen gab war ein vorsichtigen Herunterziehen, nur um einen Centimeter oder so, der Pose. Ich rechne diese Aktionen Krebsen oder Krabben zu.





Die Posenmontage (habe erstmalig die kugelförmigen Tungsten-Gewichte von Drennan links und rechts des Wagglers genutzt) machte mal wieder Spaß. Vielleicht versuche ich es bei Gelegenheit an einer Stelle mit etwas mehr Strömung.​


An der Grundrute gab es exakt einen Schnurschwimmer, keinen Biß.

Anfangs waren einige Kormorane in der Nähe der Angelstelle aktiv - mag sein, daß dies die Fische in Deckung gebracht hat. Später gab es Fischaktivität an der Oberfläche, einen ordentlichen Brocken sah ich „buckeln” - könnte ein dicker Aland oder auch ein Salmonide gewesen sein. Das war dann aber schon gegen 4, das Licht schwand geschwind...


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> schön wars am Wasser​
> 
> Von der späten Mittagszeit bis weit in die Dämmerung hinein habe ich heute mein Glück versucht. Diesmal mit Posenrute und Feederrute.
> Speziell auf die leichte Wagglermontage hatte ich meine Hoffnung gesetzt, aber die Fische wollten wohl nicht. Weder auf Breadpunch noch auf Made/Caster/Pinkies gab es einen hundertprozentigen Biß. Was es einige Male zu verzeichnen gab war ein vorsichtigen Herunterziehen, nur um einen Centimeter oder so, der Pose. Ich rechne diese Aktionen Krebsen oder Krabben zu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Posenmontage (habe erstmalig die kugelförmigen Tungsten-Gewichte von Drennan links und rechts des Wagglers genutzt) machte mal wieder Spaß. Vielleicht versuche ich es bei Gelegenheit an einer Stelle mit etwas mehr Strömung.​
> 
> 
> An der Grundrute gab es exakt einen Schnurschwimmer, keinen Biß.
> 
> Anfangs waren einige Kormorane in der Nähe der Angelstelle aktiv - mag sein, daß dies die Fische in Deckung gebracht hat. Später gab es Fischaktivität an der Oberfläche, einen ordentlichen Brocken sah ich „buckeln” - könnte ein dicker Aland oder auch ein Salmonide gewesen sein. Das war dann aber schon gegen 4, das Licht schwand geschwind...


Bitte um Aufklärung lieber Georg, was es mit der Pose im Hintergrund auf sich hat. Ggf bin ich ja auch schon posenverrückt.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ti-it schrieb:


> was es mit der Pose im Hintergrund auf sich hat.











						Kunstwerke und Freizeitflächen im Petriviertel sind nun erlebbar
					

„Pose“ von Barbara Wille, „Petri Pegel“ von Fritz Balthaus und „Wir woll’n die goldne Brücke bau’n“ von Olaf Wegewitz zieren das Petriviertel unterhalb der Stadtmauer.




					www.rostock-heute.de


----------



## Ti-it

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kunstwerke und Freizeitflächen im Petriviertel sind nun erlebbar
> 
> 
> „Pose“ von Barbara Wille, „Petri Pegel“ von Fritz Balthaus und „Wir woll’n die goldne Brücke bau’n“ von Olaf Wegewitz zieren das Petriviertel unterhalb der Stadtmauer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rostock-heute.de


Vielen Dank, Prof!! Terminbuchung beim Optiker vorerst auf Eis gelegt.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Moin zusammen, 
Erstmal ein Petri an alle Hartgesottenen die bei dem Wetter draußen sind.
Und danke für die wirklich interessanten und lesenswerten Berichte und Diskussionen um Ruten und Hakenbinden.
Im Moment komme ich durch Geburtstage und vorweihnachtliche Verpflichtungen nicht oft ans Wasser und wenn dann geht es Nachts auf die eher unükelige Pirsch auf Schnabel- und Stacheldöbel.

Die Pose im Hintergrund hab ich garnicht gesehen. Anscheinend sitzt der Virus des Angelns noch nicht Tief genug 

Ich hoffe die nächsten Wochen noch mal die Gelegenheit zu finden meine Vintage Combo samt Eigenbau Pose zum Wasser zu bringen. Ich werde dann natürlich hier berichten.

Euch noch ein schönes Adventswochenende und allseits Warme Füße für die, die draußen sind.

Gruß Max


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg Max, Dir & Family und natürlich auch allen anderen Ükeln ein gutes Wochenende!

Ti-it - die „Pose” in meiner Nachbarschaft mag ich als Kunstwerk. Ich habe sie schon oft in den Beiträgen hier mehr oder weniger in den Fokus gerückt.
Hier in Rostock gibt es viele kulturelle Bezüge auf das Thema Fisch und Fischen. Viele Kunstwerke, älter und ganz frisch, aber es gibt zum Beispiel auch eine „Aalstecherstraße”.


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg Max, Dir & Family und natürlich auch allen anderen Ükeln ein gutes Wochenende!
> 
> Ti-it - die „Pose” in meiner Nachbarschaft mag ich als Kunstwerk. Ich habe sie schon oft in den Beiträgen hier mehr oder weniger in den Fokus gerückt.
> Hier in Rostock gibt es viele kulturelle Bezüge auf das Thema Fisch und Fischen. Viele Kunstwerke, älter und ganz frisch, aber es gibt zum Beispiel auch eine „Aalstecherstraße”.


Sehr schön. Die Graffitis, die du mal gezeigt hast, sind auch herrlich.
Immer wieder schön hier im Ükel in diese regionalen Unterschiede in allerlei Hinsicht Einsicht zu erlangen.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Heute sind ausnahmsweise die Karpfen zentnerweise zu mir/uns gekommen! 
Im Rahmen von Arbeitsstunden haben wir zu dritt 6 - 8 Pfünder filetiert und jedes Filet geviertelt und dann durch die Schneidemaschine gedreht. 
Von 9.00-14.00 haben wir die Spiegler für den morgigen Advents-/Weihnachtsmarkt in Veitsbronn vorbereitet, da gibt es dann an nem Stand von unserem Verein Karpfenchips aus der Friseuse. 

Oder die klassischen Fish and Chips, wie in England. Naja, filetieren kann ich zukünftig jetzt schneller und besser, fühle mich im Moment wie'n Klappstuhl...


----------



## Mescalero

Fast ein Grund, nach Veitsbronn zu tuckern...  

Heute war es zwar immer noch kalt und ungemütlich aber wenigstens von oben trocken. 
Ich war für zwei Stunden am See und habe auf ganzer Linie geschneidert. Keinerlei Aktivitäten zu sehen. Stattdessen hatte ich einen fiesen Hänger, bei dem sich nicht der Haken sondern die Antenne der Pose unter einem Ast verkeilt hat. Beim Lösen wanderte die Pose auf der Schnur bis zum Vorfachknoten, dann gab erst der Posengummi nach und schließlich die Schnur - die nun unbefestigte Pose flog mir fast ins Gesicht. Leider hat es die untere Öse aus dem Holz gerissen und der Glaskiel ist gebrochen.


----------



## Minimax

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> fühle mich im Moment wie'n Klappstuhl...


----------



## geomas

Hier ist noch ein anderes Bild vom gestrigen Angelabend, da leuchtet die Pose schon.
Die Kompaktkamera war schon am Limit, ich habe das Foto etwas hochjazzen müssen:





Zu der Zeit war dann schon mehr Fischaktivität an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen.


----------



## Spaßfischer

Liebe Leute, da ja bekanntlich Adventszeit ist, habe ich mir gerade überlegt, hat schonmal jemand mit Marzipankartoffeln auf Friedfische geangelt? Liebe Grüße und einen schönen zweiten Advent


----------



## Mescalero

Ob die so gut am Haken halten?
Marzipan hatte doch kürzlich jemand im Futter....weiß nicht mehr, wo ich das gesehen hab, bei "Rute raus" vielleicht?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ob die so gut am Haken halten?
> Marzipan hatte doch kürzlich jemand im Futter....weiß nicht mehr, wo ich das gesehen hab, bei "Rute raus" vielleicht?


Das hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefragt die sind ja recht bröselig wenn man aber marzipan Rohmasse nimmt und diese schön geschmeidig knetet könnte das durchaus halten.
Ich finde die Idee durchaus interessant.

Gruß Max


----------



## kuttenkarl

Bevor die am Haken landen, hat meine Frau die längst selbst gefuttert.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht100+

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefragt die sind ja recht bröselig wenn man aber marzipan Rohmasse nimmt und diese schön geschmeidig knetet könnte das durchaus halten.
> Ich finde die Idee durchaus interessant.
> 
> Gruß Max


Solange du keine Kinder oder Enkel mit ans Wasser nimmst, besteht die Aussicht, das es klappt. Nur die langlebigkeit eines Boilies wird so eine Marzipankartoffel nicht erreichen, meine, das sie sich so nach 30 Min aufgelöst hatte, it aber schon lange her mit dem Versuch. Auch sind sie beliebt bei den kleinen Weißfischen, vom Boilie bekommen die schlechter was runter, bei einer Marzipankartoffel würde ich öfters nachschauen.


----------



## Slappy

Ich hab es echt mal wieder an Terrassengartenteich geschafft!!! 

Leider bin ich nicht wie erwartet alleine hier 
Hab mich deswegen ins Flasche begeben. Denke hier kommt so schnell kein Fisch lang bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Slappy schrieb:


> Hab mich deswegen ins Flasche begeben



Mit welchem Inhalt, Warm oder Kaltgetränk?


----------



## Minimax

Ich habs vor einiger Zeit mal mit Marzipankartoffeln bzw. Stücken davon probiert. Die Resonanz bei den Fischen war überschaubar.
Aber sie ließen sich gut verformen, teilen anködern und kneten. Es stimmt allerdings sie lösen sich da sie hauptsächlich Zucker sind rasch auf, je nach Portionsgrösse, in strömenden Wasser umso mehr.
Da würd ich lieber nen Teig kneten und entsprechend aromatisieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Da würd ich lieber nen Teig kneten und entsprechend aromatisieren.



Jupp. Mit dem guten(und günstigen) Bittermandelaroma aus der Backabteilung.
Das benutze ich ab und an mal und fängt gut.


----------



## Slappy

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit welchem Inhalt, Warm oder Kaltgetränk?


Flache, verdammt. Falche   
Die Flasche ist heute zuhause geblieben.


----------



## geomas

Slappy - ist schon etwas special, wie Du in Gegenwart anderer Angler (mit großem Knüppel) angelst. Ich ziehe die Wollmütze.


----------



## rustaweli

Slappy schrieb:


> Hab mich deswegen ins Flasche begeben.


Flaschengeist mässig?
Schön das Du Dich friedlich nicht ganz in Luft auflöst wie ein Dschinn!
Trotz aller Ausflüge, welche dazugehören, nicht vergessen - die Ruhe der Seele einzig und allein, kann nur friedlich oder als Ansitz erreichbar sein!


----------



## Slappy

Es ist echt unangenehm kalt. 
Und dennoch kann ich inzwischen 3 Tupfer, und 4 Bisse melden. 
Glücklicherweise hat sich keiner selbst gehakt. Wobei 2 Bisse hätte ich schon gerne verwandelt. Bei dem einen waren meine Hände in der Tasche und ich einfach zu langsam, bei dem andern ging der Anschlag ins Leere. Ich sag nur Tauwurm auf 4er Owner Aalhaken. 




rustaweli schrieb:


> die Ruhe der Seele einzig und allein, kann nur friedlich oder als Ansitz erreichbar sein!


Und genau deshalb sitze ich heute hier   

Gleich wird aber zusammen pepakt. 
Es waren erholsame 2h!


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> Hab mich deswegen ins Flasche begeben.





Slappy schrieb:


> Und dennoch kann ich inzwischen 3 Tupfer, und 4 Bisse melden.



Erst die Flasche und jetzt auch noch Tupfer...



Slappy schrieb:


> Gleich wird aber zusammen pepakt.



Na ich weiß ja nicht, ob da nicht vielleicht doch der eine oder andere Glühwein im Spiel war...

Aber egal wenn das für Dich 



Slappy schrieb:


> Es waren erholsame 2h!



Dann ist alles gut 

Leider zeigt sich bei mir nicht ein absehbares Zeitfenster zumindest vor Weihnachten...dabei warten ein paar alte neue Schätzchen auf einen Einsatz wie da wären 

Eine Silstar DIA FLEX Multitip 240 da passen dann auch die vorhandenen Spitzen






ja die 240ziger muß noch teilweise überarbeitet werden (Bindungen der Ringe)






dazu passende Rollen zwei DAM Quick 325 und eine 330er






ach und nicht zu vergessen die Silstar Graphite Match in 420 die DIA FLEX 420 ist ja schon eingefischt






un eine Silstar Graphite Quiver 300






man das juckt richtig in den Fingern



Gruß Frank



Ps. Nicht böse sein war eine zu gute Vorlage


----------



## Slappy

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Erst die Flasche und jetzt auch noch Tupfer...
> 
> 
> 
> Na ich weiß ja nicht, ob da nicht vielleicht doch der eine oder andere Glühwein im Spiel war...
> 
> Aber egal wenn das für Dich
> 
> 
> 
> Dann ist alles gut
> 
> Leider zeigt sich bei mir nicht ein absehbares Zeitfenster zumindest vor Weihnachten...dabei warten ein paar alte neue Schätzchen auf einen Einsatz wie da wären
> 
> Eine Silstar DIA FLEX Multitip 240 da passen dann auch die vorhandenen Spitzen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425760
> 
> 
> ja die 240ziger muß noch teilweise überarbeitet werden (Bindungen der Ringe)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425758
> 
> 
> dazu passende Rollen zwei DAM Quick 325 und eine 330er
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425759
> 
> 
> ach und nicht zu vergessen die Silstar Graphite Match in 420 die DIA FLEX 420 ist ja schon eingefischt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425761
> 
> 
> un eine Silstar Graphite Quiver 300
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425762
> 
> 
> man das juckt richtig in den Fingern
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Nicht böse sein war eine zu gute Vorlage


Meine Hände waren echt kalt und die Autokorrektur macht was sie will. 
Hätte ich warme alkoholische Getränke bei wäre ich nicht nur länger geblieben, ich hätte auf jeden Fall auch weniger Fehler im Text   


Schöne Stücke hast du da. 
Schade das du keine Zeit findest die auszuführen


----------



## Dace

Petri werte Ükelaner!

Ein Blick aus dem Fenster sagt mir, der Winter macht seinem Namen alle Ehre und hat das Land, bei uns zumindest, in ein zartes "Weiß" gehüllt - ist doch mal schön anzusehen!

Auch im Ükel bestimmt die kalte Jahreszeit die Themen der Beiträge, die "Tackle-Ralleys" nehmen zu - Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Gerätezugang Astacus74. Das nenne ich mal nachhaltiges Kaufen von Angelgerät! 

Ich muss zugeben, es gab mal Zeiten, da konnte mich das Wetter um diese Jahreszeit vom Angeln nicht abhalten - aber heute bin ich da entspannter und gehe zumindest nicht bei extremer Wetterlage raus - außer ich suche mal wieder die Herausforderung …

Hier mal ein paar Fotos aus guten alten Zeiten, wo das Winterangeln(Winterwetter ist ja nicht mehr so angesagt …) noch wirklich Winterangeln war - vielleicht ist es für den einen oder anderen eine Motivation die gemütliche, warme Stube mal zu verlassen … 






Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal nachhaltiges Kaufen von Angelgerät!



Ich in ja ehrlich über Nachhaltigkeit hatte ich mir beim kauf weniger Gedanken gemacht, es geht mir in erster Linie um das Gerät selbst.

Also die DIA FLEX Match 420 ist ein Träumchen in jeder Hinsicht genau wie die DIA FLEX Multitip, die Graphite sind vom trockenwedeln eher Weicher/Parabolischer da muß ich mal sehen wie sie sich fischen lassen.

Die DAM Rollen laufen Top, scheinen kaum benutzt geworden zu sein die kriegen nur neues Fett/Öl und dann kann es losgehen.

Ja so ein Winteransitz hat schon was, ich find da zählt jeder Fisch doppelt, so schöne Winterlandschaften werden wir aber wohl nur noch selten zu sehen bekommen und Respekt da hast du ein paar schöne Fische auf die Schuppen gelegt, Danke für die Bilder



Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ein Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen und Tacklekäufern.
Tolle Bilder Dace . 

Bei mir gab's heute einen Neuzugang als selbst gemachtes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Bei dem Black Friday Angebot von anglingdirect konnte ich nicht nein sagen zu einer Genießerrute für schöne Tage..
Die will ich im Frühjahr mal parallel zur Shimano X5 10ft. angeln und vergleichen.


----------



## Tricast

Auf den Vergleich sind wir ja jetzt schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Der Preisunterschied ist ja nicht ohne, ca. 275,- zu 120,-.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

180 zu 120 nach den Preisen die ich bezahlt habe.


----------



## Mescalero

Aber warum willst du bis zum Frühling auf das Glück warten? Oder wirken Drennans auch ungefischt, im Regal liegend?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Angeln werde ich schon eher damit.
Im Frühling vergleichen bei einem gemütlichen längeren Ansitz mit mehreren aufgebauten Ruten. Im Winter angel ich nur mit einer Rute und bleibe nicht lange irgendwo sitzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hab heute mal wieder beim Avon Angler reingeguckt. Die Videos sind immer sehenswert:


----------



## geomas

Glückwunsch zur Acolyte Plus, lieber Professore! 


Bei mir ist auch ne Drennan im Zulauf, aber eine ohne Ringe (Acolyte-Whip in 4m aus privater Hand).

Passend zur edle-Ruten-schonen-Diskussion vor wenigen Tagen: ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie oft der ^ Avon-Angler mit der superteuren Daiwa-Matche (Preis deutlich nördlich von 400€) gegen irgendwelche Bäume gegenkloppt ;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie oft der ^ Avon-Angler mit der superteuren Daiwa-Matche (Preis deutlich nördlich von 400€) gegen irgendwelche Bäume gegenkloppt ;-))



Er will bestimmt ne neue zu Weihnachten.
Petri zur Aco-Whip.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Passend zur edle-Ruten-schonen-Diskussion vor wenigen Tagen: ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie oft der ^ Avon-Angler mit der superteuren Daiwa-Matche (Preis deutlich nördlich von 400€) gegen irgendwelche Bäume gegenkloppt ;-))



Bei mir waren es immer die Brückenpfeiler. Eines Tages neigte sich dann ohne unmittelbaren Anlass das Spitzenteil meiner Acco unter flüsterleisem Knirschen Richtung Erdmittelpunkt. Ich war untröstlich, da bibberte es schon in der Unterlippe und ich hatte auch ein Stäubchen im Aug'.


----------



## rhinefisher

Bäume sind weich uind somit eigentlich harmlos.
Stein und Stahl sind der Tod; oft bemerkt man rein ganix, vielleich nur nen ganz winzigen Karatzer.
Bei der geringsten Belastung kommt das Ende wie aus dem Nichts..


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bäume sind weich uind somit eigentlich harmlos.
> Stein und Stahl sind der Tod; oft bemerkt man rein ganix, vielleich nur nen ganz winzigen Karatzer.
> Bei der geringsten Belastung kommt das Ende wie aus dem Nichts..


Ich glaub auch Bäume sind auf Dauer nicht gut. Aber ja, der tödliche Knacks und der Exitus liegen oft zeitlich verschoben. So ähnlich wie ein winzig kleines neues Muttermal das man irgendwann bemerkt und ihm keine Beachtung schenkt.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Stein und Stahl sind der Tod


Cool, das hat Edda-Qualität


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's heute einen Neuzugang als selbst gemachtes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Bei dem Black Friday Angebot von anglingdirect konnte ich nicht nein sagen zu einer Genießerrute für schöne Tage..
> Die will ich im Frühjahr mal parallel zur Shimano X5 10ft. angeln und vergleichen.


Was die Diskussionen hier so im Thread alles ausmachen! 

Solche selbstgewählten Weihnachtsgeschenke sind immer die besten


----------



## Astacus74

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch Bäume sind auf Dauer nicht gut. Aber ja, der tödliche Knacks und der Exitus liegen oft zeitlich verschoben. So ähnlich wie ein winzig kleines neues Muttermal das man irgendwann bemerkt und ihm keine Beachtung schenkt.



Da stimme ich dir Hundertprozentig zu, so ist mir da mit meiner Sensas Bolo auch passiert.

Ich glaube mich dunkel dran zu erinnern das ich die Rute beim letzten fischen vor dem Bruch einmal etwas zu heftig auf den Boot abgelegt hatte, das würde auch zur Bruchstelle passen.

Das heißt aber auch das man diese filigranen Kohlefaserstöckchen vorsichtig handhaben muß.

In meiner bisherigen Anglerlaufbahn (knapp 35 Jahre) sind mir nur eine Handvoll Ruten gecrasht und das wegen Sturz oder fehlerhafter Handhabung, im Drill oder bei Hängern nie außer wenn schon Vorbelastet.


Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli

Astacus74 schrieb:


> In meiner bisherigen Anglerlaufbahn (knapp 35 Jahre) sind mir nur eine Handvoll Ruten gecrasht und das wegen Sturz oder fehlerhafter Handhabung, im Drill oder bei Hängern nie außer wenn schon Vorbelastet.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Mir dafür schon eine Picker beim Drill eines wirklich sehr großen Karpfen im Fluss bei Strömung. Vielleicht hatte ich da aber auch einen Vorfehler nicht registriert. Dann noch eine Feeder beim Lösen von einem Hänger. Wobei die Art u Weise aber auch selten dämlich meinerseits war. Jetzt beim Schreiben fällt mir auf - beide Ruten Cormoran und Bruchstellen bei beiden Ruten am Blank kurz hinterm Spitzeneinschub, hm...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was die Diskussionen hier so im Thread alles ausmachen!



Haha...nein.
Die stand schon länger auf der Wunschliste und am Black Weekend war das ein Angebot welches ich nicht ausschagen konnte.

Als die Diskussion dann letzten Mittwoch hier aufflammte und die Aco mal wieder erwähnt wurde, war die Rute längst unterwegs.


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Cool, das hat Edda-Qualität


Passt zumindest bei mir vom Alter her....


----------



## daci7

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha...nein.
> Die stand schon länger auf der Wunschliste und am Black Weekend war das ein Angebot welches ich nicht ausschagen konnte.
> 
> Als die Diskussion dann letzten Mittwoch hier aufflammte und die Aco mal wieder erwähnt wurde, war die Rute längst unterwegs.


Jetzt tuh mal nicht so, als ob dich das hier alles kaltlassen würde 
Die Acco kam durch die Hintertür - Werbung für die Rute wird hier schon seit Jahren gemacht


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die 2,70er hatte ich schonmal aber sie war mir zu schwach. Die 3m ist etwas kräftiger und passt mir hoffentlich besser.
Sind einfach die optisch schönsten Feederruten für mich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn dir eine relativ weiche Rute gefallen sollte, die mir aber schon als Weichling auffällt und misfällt, das wäre schon seltsam.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn dir eine relativ weiche Rute gefallen sollte, die mir aber schon als Weichling auffällt und misfällt, das wäre schon seltsam.



Die ist nicht weich sondern parabol. Ich  will damit ja keine Drillinge in Hechtmäuler kloppen sondern Friedfischdrills genießen.


----------



## silverfish

Den "Knacks" hab ich auch schon ,aber nur mit geliehenen oder geschenkten Ruten geschafft.
Nur eine eigene Silstar. Aber da war Pfusch im Handteil  und die hab ich ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## geomas

So, morgen ist laut Wetterbericht der vorerst letzte Tag mit Tagestemperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt, vielleicht klappts mit ner kurzen Angelsession am Fluß nebenan. Es könnte etwas Schnee geben, Sonne aber auch.
Bin aber komplett unsicher, ob ich „offensiv” angeln soll mit auffälliger Flocke und LiquiBread im kleinen Korb oder supervorsichtig mit Maden/Pinkies und Solo-Caster am Mini-Haken. Mit beiden Ansätzen habe ich sowohl sehr gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen in der kalten Jahreszeit machen können oder müssen.
Mal sehen...


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> So, morgen ist laut Wetterbericht der vorerst letzte Tag mit Tagestemperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt, vielleicht klappts mit ner kurzen Angelsession am Fluß nebenan. Es könnte etwas Schnee geben, Sonne aber auch.
> Bin aber komplett unsicher, ob ich „offensiv” angeln soll mit auffälliger Flocke und LiquiBread im kleinen Korb oder supervorsichtig mit Maden/Pinkies und Solo-Caster am Mini-Haken. Mit beiden Ansätzen habe ich sowohl sehr gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen in der kalten Jahreszeit machen können oder müssen.
> Mal sehen...


Ich möchte Plötzen sehen, wie gewohnt von dir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

Ich mache mir gerade Gedanken, welches und wie ich das Gerät für meinen ersten Angeltag kommende Woche auf Döbel zusammenstelle. Es wird nach 6 Wochen meines letzten Angeltages der erste Angeltag mal wieder sein …

Ich habe gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen lieber Georg, da steht:



geomas schrieb:


> supervorsichtig mit Maden/Pinkies und Solo-Caster am Mini-Haken



Und ich überlege gerade, ob ich einen 6er Haken oder 8er an die Schnur bringe und ob ich 25er oder 22er Schnur einsetzen soll und als Köder das Stück Frühstücksfleisch 2x2x2 cm oder kleiner sein soll - so gegensätzlich kann Winterangeln sein: der eine versucht mit feinstem Gerät und kleinen Köder erfolgreich zu sein, der andere rückt den Schuppenträger genau mit gegensätzlichem Gerät und Köder auf den Leib.

Die Rute habe ich schon ausgesucht: ABU Ledgerlite Medium Ledger 11' 4" und als Alternative eine Bruce & Walker Avon Perfection. Bei der Rolle schwanke ich noch, ob ich eine Stationärrolle oder CentrePin nehme.

Ich drücke dir jedenfalls für deinen morgigen Angeltag die Daumen!


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> ob ich einen 6er Haken oder 8er an die Schnur bringe und ob ich 25er oder 22er Schnur einsetzen soll und als Köder das Stück Frühstücksfleisch 2x2x2 cm oder kleiner sein soll



4er Haken, 22er Vorfach und ein daumenkuppengroßes Stück Harzer Käse wäre mein Favorit.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stück Harzer Käse



Guter Vorschlag, ich habe noch Parmesanpaste eingefroren - werde ich mal in meine Köderüberlegungen mit einbeziehen! 

Geradea an sehr kalten Wintertagen mit Randeis am Flüsschen habe ich da mit einem Parmesanpastenkügelchen am 12er Haken gute Erfolge gehabt.  Mal schau'n, was die Wassertemperatur sagt.

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Leider ist der Pegel an „meinen Döbelflüßchen” derzeit wohl zu niedrig, um einen Ansitz dort zu wagen. Ist ne Stunde Fahrt pro Strecke, das scheue ich momentan noch. Vielleicht wieder an Heiligabend, wie 2021...
Letztes Jahr/Anfang 2022 hatte ich ja durchaus Erfolg mit „Stinker-Käse”, aber Brot lief noch besser und war in der Handhabung angenehmer.
Meistens habe ich 6er Haken genutzt.


PS: das war am 24. 12. 2021, leider sind die Vorschau-Links im AB immer falsch:






						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Danke David, aber so schlimm ist das angeln mit Jason dann auch wieder nicht ^^'  Wie gewohnt immer einen lockeren Spruch parat. :laugh2  Gruß Jason




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich benutze gern den einfachen Harzer Käse von Norma. 
Die Döbel mögen ihn.
Geht so schon einfach ohne dass man etwas herstellen muss und zwischendurch mal abbeißen kann man auch wenn der kleine Hunger kommt.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Leider ist der Pegel an „meinen Döbelflüßchen” derzeit wohl zu niedrig



Ja, die niedrigen Wasserstände sind ein echtes Problem dieses Jahr. Ich hatte eigentlich auch leichtes Hochwasser erwartet, aber da hat sich so gut wie nichts trotz mehr Regen und Schnee getan, die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist völlig normal. Leichtes Hochwasser trübt das Wasser auch etwas ein, da sind die Fangchancen deutlich besser.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> und zwischendurch mal abbeißen kann man auch wenn der kleine Hunger kommt



Ich esse keinen Käse - die Fische freut es und so ein Harzer im Gepäck kann krass sein, und da würde ich, wie geomas, schon eher zum Brot greifen ... 


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> So, morgen ist laut Wetterbericht der vorerst letzte Tag mit Tagestemperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt, vielleicht klappts mit ner kurzen Angelsession am Fluß nebenan. Es könnte etwas Schnee geben, Sonne aber auch.
> Bin aber komplett unsicher, ob ich „offensiv” angeln soll mit auffälliger Flocke und LiquiBread im kleinen Korb oder supervorsichtig mit Maden/Pinkies und Solo-Caster am Mini-Haken. Mit beiden Ansätzen habe ich sowohl sehr gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen in der kalten Jahreszeit machen können oder müssen.
> Mal sehen...


Nimm doch beides mit und stelle dir einen Timer oder Uhrzeit, und wechsel immer wieder nach 1h, bis da voll konzentriert die eine Methode.
Das Resultat, ob Brot oder Quitschiemade geht, finde ich auch interessant!  

Wenn man zerrissen ist mit dem Fischverhalten, ist regelmäßiger Köderartwechsel immer gut!
Doof ist nach 1h ohne Biss, wenn man keine Alternativen mitgenommen hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> Und ich überlege gerade, ob ich einen 6er Haken oder 8er an die Schnur bringe und ob ich 25er oder 22er Schnur einsetzen soll und als Köder das Stück Frühstücksfleisch 2x2x2 cm oder kleiner sein soll - so gegensätzlich kann Winterangeln sein: der eine versucht mit feinstem Gerät und kleinen Köder erfolgreich zu sein, der andere rückt den Schuppenträger genau mit gegensätzlichem Gerät und Köder auf den Leib.
> 
> Die Rute habe ich schon ausgesucht: ABU Ledgerlite Medium Ledger 11' 4" und als Alternative eine Bruce & Walker Avon Perfection. Bei der Rolle schwanke ich noch, ob ich eine Stationärrolle oder CentrePin nehme.


Prinzipiell könnte Georg ja auch noch eine einfache Großködervariante mitnehmen  

Für die Winterangelei mit eher mal klammen Fingern kann ich nur dringend auf Stationärrolle plädieren, gerne sogar mit Kunststoffhaupt-/fußtteil, wegen der Kälte, die die Finger sehr mitnimmt. Oder umwickelter (Metall-)Rollenfuß. Und mit voreingestellter sehr guter Sicherheitsbremse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bäume sind weich uind somit eigentlich harmlos.


Der Ausspruch ist eigentlich so schön, dass ich ihn mal festhalten muss. 

Hoffentlich wissen das die Bäume auch, wenn ich denn mal dagegen fahre ....

Vlt. haben die nun auch durch die vielen wüsten Manipulationen in der Erdnatur eine weiche puffernde Schutzrinde bekommen,
extra für uns Angler  Oder Bayer war es bei euch in der Gegend ...


----------



## geomas

Danke für die Tipps!






Mischung aus Sonne und häufigen Graupelschauern, Temperatur aber über 0.

Also es lief doch wieder recht zäh am Flusse Warnow. Leider war das vorhandene Brot schon „lebendig” geworden, ein kleiner Rest in der Angeltasche war Schimmelfrei und wurde anfangs als Breadpunch den Fischis feilgeboten. Aber weder an der leichten Grundrute noch an der Wagglermontage fanden sich Interessenten ein.

Also Plan B: halbe Dendros mit oder ohne Maden/Caster-Garnitur wurden am gleichen Gerät präsentiert. Auch hier nix. Als ich mit Castern/Maden zu fischen begann kam langsam Leben in den Swim: immer wieder gab es Anzeichen von Fischaktivität an der Posenrute. Aber typische Bisse wie im Sommer blieben aus. An der Winklepicker tat sich gar nichts.

Ich war in Gedanken schon bei den niederländischen Kleinboothafenstippern (4-5m-Whip und feine Montage), als der Waggler Aktivität am anderen Ende der Strippe (2,5lb Maxima) signalisierte. Kräftiger Anhieb, guter Widerstand. Brassen oder Aland? Nach kurzem Drill lag ein Aland im Kescher, minimal Ü50, ein schöner Fisch (aber mit Verletzung an der Schwanzflossenwurzel).





Gebissen hatte der auf die Kombination aus 1 Cappuccinofarbenen Caster auf dem Hakenschenkel, einer Made und einem Pinkie, angeboten ganz dicht am/auf dem Grund an einer leichten Wagglermontage.

Tja, da war mir auch schon langsam kalt an den Flossen und ich habe zusammengepackt. Insgesamt wieder schöne Stunden am Wasser mit Eisvogel-Vorbeiflug, Sonne im Gesicht und Graupel im Nacken...


----------



## geomas

Yachthafenwinterstipperei bei den Nachbarn im Westen:






Ich finde sowas ja super. Habe eben die gebraucht erworbene Acolyte Whip 4m abgeholt, die scheint zu passen für derlei Angelei.
Macht einen sehr viel schnelleren Eindruck als die „Whips” von Vboni/Aliexpress. Vielleicht knüppere ich spät am Abend noch ne Montage für die Peitsche.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri geomas ! Damit ist die Alandsaison wohl endgültig eröffnet. Grimmig schaut er, man könnte ihn flüchtig betrachtet für einen Piranha halten. 

Die asiatischen Stippen sind meiner Erfahrung nach völlig anders gebaut als die der europäischen Match-Ausrüster. Das Interessante daran: beide funktionieren gleichermaßen gut, bei kleineren wie großen Fischen und ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass die Aktion der Ruten so unterschiedlich ist. 

So, jetzt schaue ich mir "vissen in de yachthaven" an, danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## Mescalero

Das Filmchen ist Klasse! Ich liebe den Klang der Sprache, auch wenn ich nur einzelne Häppchen verstehe. 

geomas 
Du kaufst doch manchmal in niederländischen Shops ein, kannst du einen empfehlen? Würde gerne ein bisschen stöbern.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> Nach kurzem Drill lag ein Aland im Kescher



Petri geomas , was für ein toller Winter - Aland! 



geomas schrieb:


> Sonne im Gesicht und Graupel im Nacken...



Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das frische Wetter lieber als die stickige, heiße Sommer-Luft 


Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Danke für die netten Worte!

Mescalero - so oft habe ich nicht in NL-Shops gekauft. Positiv aufgefallen ist mir https://www.cvfishing.nl/en/ - die haben aber kein „Vollsortiment”, dafür gebrauchte Sachen. https://fischdeal.de/ ist auch niederländisch - teilweise andere Artikel als hier in D. Schöne Sachen, die anderswo rar sind, hat auch der https://feedershop.fr/gb/ in Frankreisch. Mit den 3 habe ich bislang nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Auf den Praxis-Vergleich Acolyte Whip zu den Vboni-Whips bin ich sehr gespannt. 

Dace - ja, im Sommer wars mir teilweise unerträglich warm am Wasser. So langsam komme ich auf den Geschmack in Sachen Winter-Angelei. Bessere Klamotten machen schon mal ne Menge aus (bin ne notorische Frostbeule). 

Irgendwann die Tage trudelt der Deeper ein, das wird auch interessant, damit bekannte Angelstellen abzuhorchen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn an einigen derzeit befischten Stellen Fische sind, diese aber aus irgendeinem Grund nicht beißen. Habe da so ein Gefühl ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dolle Sache, dass du das bei dem Wetter schaffst, Motivation und dann Durchhalten, und noch ein so toller Fisch dabei hochkommt! 
Ich bin leider total raus aus draußen hocken, mir reicht momentan schon mit dem Fahrrad durch die Stadt fahren.
Anscheinend tut dein Eigenupdate mit der Elektroheizung auch Wunder


----------



## Tikey0815

Petri geomas  ! Ich war heute im Baitstore und hab mich ein wenig Umgeschaut und natürlich auch etwas mitgekommen, von Korum dieses neue korum loaded tackle blox, sehr kompakt und das erstklassige Zubehör macht den Preis wieder wett, finde ich ! 
Währendessen habe ich mir ein paar kurze Rute zeigen lassen und war von den Korum Ruten, Oportnist, Feeder, und Allrounder Quiver, angeschaut, die machen ja echt einen sehr guten Eindruck, auch die leicht Vintage angehauchte Optik fand ich klasse ! Mal sehen, denke nächsten Monat werde ich mir mal die 8" Qiver Rute antue....


----------



## geomas

Danke - Nordlichtangler - also elektrisch beheizte Angelklamotten hab ich nicht. Aber Sohlenwärmer auf Eisenoxid(?)-Basis, die bringen schon was. 
Die Peacock-Taschenöfen hingegen liegen seit Erwerb bei mir im Regal, ausprobiert habe ich sie bislang noch nicht, kann also noch nachlegen, wenn es frischer wird.

Tikey0815 - die Korum Blox-Dinger sehen schon verführerisch aus - Glückwunsch! Die Korum Allround Quiver ist ne schön gemachte Rute zu einem sehr attraktiven Preis, aber fürs feine Fischen nach meiner Art ist sie mir zu derbe (gefühlt knapp 2 Stufen unsensibler als die 9ft Acolyte Feeder ohne PLUS). Die Korum bekommt bestimmt Döbelkontakt im Winter, das würde ich meinen „feinen Ruten” nicht zumuten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das wo im Winter die Enten gefüttert werden auch die Fische stehen. Es waren bei mir jedoch in der kalten Zeit hauptsächlich Satzkarpfen doch auch andere Fischarten bissen gelegentlich. Wenn man etwas abseits der Futterplätze unterwegs ist sollte man das Gewässer schon gut kennen um erfolgreich zu sein. 
Ein Tipp wäre hier auch das Frühjahr wo mit erhöhten Wasserstand zu rechnen ist da gehen die Fische dann aus der Strömung in ruhigere Bereiche. Wenn man sein Ufer im Herbst schon gut auskundschaftet der hats dann auch leichter einen passenden Platz zu finden. Es reicht dazu schon eine Stelle wo nur 1m² ruhiges Wasser bzw eine Kehrströmung ist und genau da stellen sich die Fische dann hin. 
Das Frühjahr ist für mich die Zeit Federkiele, schöne feine Anzeige,überlanges Posenfischen und wenn sich der Kiel dann hinlegt wenn die Semmel aufgehoben wird dann steigt das Adrenalin.


----------



## Tricast

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das Frühjahr ist für mich die Zeit Federkiele, schöne feine Anzeige,überlanges Posenfischen und wenn sich der Kiel dann hinlegt wenn die Semmel aufgehoben wird dann steigt das Adrenalin.


Blutdrucksenkende Medikamente nicht vergessen. Aber Posenfischen ist schon genial.   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomas

Tricast schrieb:


> Blutdrucksenkende Medikamente nicht vergessen. Aber Posenfischen ist schon genial.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Was ich auch 2022 nicht geschafft habe ist das „Float-Ledgering” mit Polaris-/Locslide-Pose zu praktizieren.
Vielleicht klappts noch in diesem Jahr - ein paar Tage stehen ja noch aus...
 Mit etwas Wetter-Glück versuche ich gleich ne Runde zu stippen. Kann mich nur nicht für eine Pose entscheiden*.
Probleme, Probleme, Probleme...


*) irgendwann später zeige ich mal die Posen, die zur Auswahl standen. Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren. Jetzt wird ne Montage geknüppert.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Ich war in Gedanken schon bei den niederländischen Kleinboothafenstippern (4-5m-Whip und feine Montage),


Da würdest Du definitiv sehr gut zurechtkommen - bei dir sind die Bedingungen ja viel härter.. .


geomas schrieb:


> Yachthafenwinterstipperei bei den Nachbarn im Westen:


Sehr nett, und zumindest die beiden eingeblendeten Namen sind nicht unbekannt.
Habt ihr auch die Beschreibung des Vids verstanden?
"Der Hafen ist im Dezember ein absoluter Hot Spot für große Rotaugen, bis mit dem Frost die Kormorane einfallen. Dann darf man getrost zuhause bleiben.. ."


geomas schrieb:


> Habe eben die gebraucht erworbene Acolyte Whip 4m abgeholt, die scheint zu passen für derlei Angelei.
> Macht einen sehr viel schnelleren Eindruck als die „Whips” von Vboni/Aliexpress.


Da vergleicht man ja auch "Karpfenrute" mit "Rotaugenrute"
Meine Erfahrung ist ja doch arg beschränkt, aber so ein Dutzend Whipps hatte ich, ein Weiteres hab ich gefischt und Dutzende im Laden "durchgewedelt".
Irgendwie ist mir nie was ernsthaft "Schnelles", so im Sinne von Matchruten, untergekommen.
Die Teile auf denen "Silver", "Whipp", "Speed" oder Ähnliches draufsteht, sind alle irgendwie weich.
Die beste Frau der Welt macht ja bloß 2 Sachen beim Angeln wirklich gerne; leichtes Spinnfischen und Stippen mit ihrer 4m Rute.
Diese 4m DAM Stippe stand 95 für 150DM im Katalog und ist dann für 75 über den Tisch gegangen.
Die wollte ich schon sehr oft durch was Besseres ersetzen, aber nix hat meiner Frau gefallen obwohl das Teil 150gr wiegt.
Aber dafür ist die richtig schnell, und dank weicher, natürlich nachträglich verbauter, Vollglasspitze, auch für recht dünne Vorfächer geeignet.
Das wiederspricht sich nämlich diametral; weiche Spitze für 10er Vorfächer und schnelle Aktion für den flotten Anhieb.
Aber diese 450er Vboni liebe ich wirklich - das wäre ne feine OCC Rute...

PS: Die Hackbollen am Schluß finde ich toll.. .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

geomas schrieb:


> Kann mich nur nicht für eine Pose entscheiden*.



Oh ja Georg die richtige Pose ist da schon wichtig, beim heuerigen Hegefischen wo ich die Match im Einsatz hatte hab ich schnell gemerkt das sie einfach zu grob war. Aufgrund der Zeit war ein Wechsel nicht ratsam. Für 2023 steht der Termin schon da werd ich definitv noch mehr Zeit in die Vorbereitung legen und die Plattform muss noch um ne Halterung für den Setzkescher erweitert werden.
Ich finds gut das du dir schon jetzt Gedanken dazu machst da bist du bstens/besser auf den Einsatz vorbereitet.


----------



## geomas

Nur kurz, weil jetzt ein Kulturprogramm ansteht:

Ich war vorhin kurz am Wasser. An der Grundrute habe ich einen kleinen gelben Wafter angeboten, dachte, dies wäre ne gute Idee. 
Ist es vielleicht auch, aber es gab keinen Biß darauf. An der neuen Whip konnte ich neben einem Klumpen Seepocken einen prima Sicherheitschlüssel:





Türschlüssel auf Made/Pinkie

und einen lütten und leider ziemlich lädierten Plötz fangen. Auch auf Made/Pinkie-Combo am 16er Haken.





Schön wars wieder am Fluß nebenan, es gab so richtiges Winterlicht.





neue gebrauchte Drennan Whip, ausgesucht hatte ich mir letztlich eine 0,75gr Guru Pose, dazu später mehr


----------



## Mescalero

Ein herzliches Petri geomas zum Schlüssel! Dürfte ja kein Problem sein herauszufinden, wo der passt. 

Eben habe ich ein YT-Video gesehen, da wird auf Karpfen und F1 mit kleinen Pellets am Sbirolino geangelt.
Was für ein Zufall! Ich habe mir letzte Woche eine Auswahl an Sbiros geordert (noch nicht bekommen, gibt wohl Probleme mit dem Nachschub) um genau das auszuprobieren. Meine Sehschärfe wird nicht besser und auf 20+ Meter habe ich Probleme, die Pose gut zu sehen bzw. finde ich das anstrengend und einen Sbiro bekommt man auch auf 50 m geworfen, wenn man will. Bin gespannt....


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil zum strammen Aland und dem Rotauge, Georg!

Interessant auch das Posenthema. Mehr "Schwimmer" - Fischen will ich künftig auch. Vorallem auch mal ganz klassisch auf Karpfen. Aber da warte ich bis zum Frühjahr. Genial die überaus einfachen und unauffälligen Float Rigs a la John Wilson. Bspw einfache kurze Federkiele ohne Bebleiung flach auf der Wasseroberfläche (Flat Float).

Passend dazu kam gestern ein neues Buch an.










Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Oh, mit Signatur. 
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Bspw einfache kurze Federkiele ohne Bebleiung flach auf der Wasseroberfläche (Flat Float)



Glückwunsch zum Buch lieber Ti-it , schöne Klassiker sind solche Bücher! 

Das Angeln mit "Flat-Floats" ist eine spannende Methode für das Posenangeln. Man muss bloß etwas mit der Bezeichnung "Flat-Float" aufpassen, unter der Bezeichnung versammeln sich einige Methoden und Posen für das unterschiedlichste Angeln.

Ich spreche da immer vom Angeln mit der "aufliegenden Pose", mit der ich gerne die Rotfeder in stehenden Gewässern befische.

Dazu benutze ich eine selbst erstellte Pose aus einem Federkiel (auch selbst gesammelt). Ich befestige die Pose an den Enden immer mit Posengummis in unterschiedlichen Farben damit ich erkennen kann, wo es zum Haken bzw. zur Rutenspitze, weil durch Drift zum Beispiel die Pose auch mal in die andere Richtung sich bewegen kann.







Die Pose bleie ich oben und unten aus, wobei unten etwas mehr Blei kommt, dadurch gibt es beim Biss ein Kippeffekt und die Posen richtet sich auf. Man sollte auch immer das Gewicht des Köders berücksichtigen, denn wenn sich zum Beispiel die Flocke am Haken mit Wasser vollsaugt, kann die Pose schon mal kippen. Die Tiefe, in der ich den Köder anbiete liegt meistens zwischen etwa 30 cm bis zu einem Meter.










Das Ganze an einer feinen Matchrute mit einer CentrePin hinausgeschlendert, etwas mashed bread um die Pose verteilt …







Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Die Plumsangler unseres Vereins fischen im Prinzip so ähnlich, allerdings um den Faktor x grober.
Eine dicke Raubfischpose liegt auf der Oberfläche und auf der Schnur klemmt nur so viel Blei, dass der Köder schnell absinkt und liegenbleibt.
Nur Karpfen und andere große Fische schaffen es überhaupt, die Pose aufzurichten, alle anderen lassen vorher los (und vermutlich auch viele der Karpfen, sobald sie den Widerstand spüren).

Achja, die Pose richtet sich nicht auf, weil ein Fisch das Blei aufhebt sondern weil er unten an der Schnur zieht.
Das ist halt so richtig grobschlächtig und hat mit der feinen Angelei mit Federkielen wenig zu tun.


----------



## geomas

#plumpsangler

Vorhin kam endlich der Deeper Start. Heute wirds nix mehr mit „Plumpsen”, vielleicht morgen vor der Arbeit.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> #plumpsangler
> 
> Vorhin kam endlich der Deeper Start. Heute wirds nix mehr mit „Plumpsen”, vielleicht morgen vor der Arbeit.



Du Glücklicher!
Hatte am 29. bestellt und bis dato nicht einmal eine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Bin schon kurz vor Storno. Ist ja fast wie bei As... i.

Also meine nicht nen Deeper.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hatte am 29. bestellt und bis dato nicht einmal eine Versandbestätigung erhalten.



Welcher Laden?

geomas 
Bin gespannt ob dein Gewässer untenrum so aussieht wie du es dir vorstellst.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Buch lieber Ti-it , schöne Klassiker sind solche Bücher!
> 
> Das Angeln mit "Flat-Floats" ist eine spannende Methode für das Posenangeln. Man muss bloß etwas mit der Bezeichnung "Flat-Float" aufpassen, unter der Bezeichnung versammeln sich einige Methoden und Posen für das unterschiedlichste Angeln.
> 
> Ich spreche da immer vom Angeln mit der "aufliegenden Pose", mit der ich gerne die Rotfeder in stehenden Gewässern befische.
> 
> Dazu benutze ich eine selbst erstellte Pose aus einem Federkiel (auch selbst gesammelt). Ich befestige die Pose an den Enden immer mit Posengummis in unterschiedlichen Farben damit ich erkennen kann, wo es zum Haken bzw. zur Rutenspitze, weil durch Drift zum Beispiel die Pose auch mal in die andere Richtung sich bewegen kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425980
> 
> 
> Die Pose bleie ich oben und unten aus, wobei unten etwas mehr Blei kommt, dadurch gibt es beim Biss ein Kippeffekt und die Posen richtet sich auf. Man sollte auch immer das Gewicht des Köders berücksichtigen, denn wenn sich zum Beispiel die Flocke am Haken mit Wasser vollsaugt, kann die Pose schon mal kippen. Die Tiefe, in der ich den Köder anbiete liegt meistens zwischen etwa 30 cm bis zu einem Meter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425981
> Anhang anzeigen 425983
> 
> 
> 
> Das Ganze an einer feinen Matchrute mit einer CentrePin hinausgeschlendert, etwas mashed bread um die Pose verteilt …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425982
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines




Rotfedern sind wunderschöne Fische.
Einige Angeltage im Jahr widme ich denen auch immer.


----------



## rustaweli

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Laden?
> 
> geomas
> Bin gespannt ob dein Gewässer untenrum so aussieht wie du es dir vorstellst.


Darf ich den so nennen?
Angel Ha..k. Bin echt enttäuscht. Auf Lager, Versand in und so weiter...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Klar. 
Interessiert uns doch wo es klappt und wo nicht.


----------



## geomas

Bei Angelhaack hab ich auch am 29. 11. bestellt (die Korum Opportunist XTND+ in 12'/2,25lb plus Kleinkram), bei mir stand aber voraussichtlich in 5-10 Werktagen lieferbar, so gesehen bin ich sehr entspannt. Mit dem Kundenservice von Haack habe ich in der Vergangenheit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## geomas

#rotfedern

So ne richtig dicke Rotfeder von deutlich Ü30 wäre mal was. Mal sehen, was das kommende Jahr so bringt.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Bei Angelhaack hab ich auch am 29. 11. bestellt (die Korum Opportunist XTND+ in 12'/2,25lb plus Kleinkram), bei mir stand aber voraussichtlich in 5-10 Werktagen lieferbar, so gesehen bin ich sehr entspannt. Mit dem Kundenservice von Haack habe ich in der Vergangemheit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Dann hoffe ich noch und bleibe ruhig. Aber auch da hättest Du doch mittlerweile eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen müssen, oder? Vielleicht wird es ja eine Komplettsendung bei mir und irgendwas fehlt noch, wer weiß. Dann wäre eine Mail aber auch nett gewesen. 80% meiner Artikel müssten jedoch längst da sein, die Rollen zB waren mit Versand innerhalb 2-3 Tagen angegeben usw. Hoffe es läuft so reibungslos am Ende wie bei Dir bisher. 
Schlimm bei jedem DHL Wagen rumzuhüpfen wie Kinder unterm Christbaum.


----------



## geomas

rustaweli - ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß die Sachen zusammen in einem Paket veschickt werden. Und nach meiner Rechnung hat Haack noch etwas Zeit bis zum „Ende der voraussichtlich lieferbar”-Angabe. Wenn es eilen würde (Urlaub, Geschenk), tja, dann hätte ich wohl erst nach Anruf oder Mail-Anfrage bestellt.


----------



## Mescalero

Da breche ich mal eine Lanze* für den Angelplatz. Ich hatte eine Bestellung aufgegeben, mit Artikeln, die 7 Tage Lieferzeit haben. Zwischendurch fiel mir noch eine Handvoll Zeugs ein - also noch eine Bestellung hinterhergeschickt und zwar mit der Bemerkung, man möge doch wegen Versandkostenruduktion beide Lieferungen zusammen verschicken. Antwort: na klar, wird erledigt. Und tatsächlich, heute kam die Versandnachricht. 

* vor einiger Zeit hatte ich eine billige Rolle in 3000er Größe bestellt, in der richtigen Schachtel befand sich aber eine 2000er! 
Habe sie aber trotzdem behalten weil ich keine Hin- und Herschicklust hatte. 

Bei Angelhaack war ich schon oft stalken aber bestellt habe ich da noch nie, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Minimax

Ich hab ein paar mal bei Angelhaack bestellt, ich glaub es war immer alles OK, bzw. Ich habe keine bösen Erinnerungen dran.


----------



## daci7

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar mal bei Angelhaack bestellt, ich glaub es war immer alles OK, bzw. Ich habe keine bösen Erinnerungen dran.


Hier ebenso - ich hab absolut keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Angelhaak gemacht. Eher im Gegentum! Der Versandt war meist flott und die Preise gut.


----------



## rhinefisher

geomas schrieb:


> Yachthafenwinterstipperei bei den Nachbarn im Westen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde sowas ja super. Habe eben die gebraucht erworbene Acolyte Whip 4m abgeholt, die scheint zu passen für derlei Angelei.
> Macht einen sehr viel schnelleren Eindruck als die „Whips” von Vboni/Aliexpress. Vielleicht knüppere ich spät am Abend noch ne Montage für die Peitsche.


Eigentlich ist ja noch garnicht richtig Winter - was man auch an der noch relativ groben Fischerei sieht.
Die gehen bei sinkenden Temperaturen alle noch deutlich mit der Materialstärke nach unten.. .
Hier mal ein Vid von jemandem der wirklich was davon versteht, und der auch sein Wissen teilt -- ein echter Könner.
Der fischt übrigens "Ablettes", also spezielle Ukeleiruten, welche wohl die Feinsten oder Leichtesten der Whipps darstellen und in Frankreich sehr verbreitet sind.
Beim Wettkampf geht der von mind. 4-500 Fischen in 4 Stunden aus.
Zeigt auch wie das klipping der Maden funktioniert und warum es nicht ganz unwichtig ist, die Maden auch mal andersherum anzuködern.


----------



## magi

Dace schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Buch lieber Ti-it , schöne Klassiker sind solche Bücher!
> 
> Das Angeln mit "Flat-Floats" ist eine spannende Methode für das Posenangeln. Man muss bloß etwas mit der Bezeichnung "Flat-Float" aufpassen, unter der Bezeichnung versammeln sich einige Methoden und Posen für das unterschiedlichste Angeln.
> 
> Ich spreche da immer vom Angeln mit der "aufliegenden Pose", mit der ich gerne die Rotfeder in stehenden Gewässern befische.
> 
> Dazu benutze ich eine selbst erstellte Pose aus einem Federkiel (auch selbst gesammelt). Ich befestige die Pose an den Enden immer mit Posengummis in unterschiedlichen Farben damit ich erkennen kann, wo es zum Haken bzw. zur Rutenspitze, weil durch Drift zum Beispiel die Pose auch mal in die andere Richtung sich bewegen kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425980
> 
> 
> Die Pose bleie ich oben und unten aus, wobei unten etwas mehr Blei kommt, dadurch gibt es beim Biss ein Kippeffekt und die Posen richtet sich auf. Man sollte auch immer das Gewicht des Köders berücksichtigen, denn wenn sich zum Beispiel die Flocke am Haken mit Wasser vollsaugt, kann die Pose schon mal kippen. Die Tiefe, in der ich den Köder anbiete liegt meistens zwischen etwa 30 cm bis zu einem Meter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425981
> Anhang anzeigen 425983
> 
> 
> 
> Das Ganze an einer feinen Matchrute mit einer CentrePin hinausgeschlendert, etwas mashed bread um die Pose verteilt …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425982
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Sehr interessant! Beim Put & Take  Forellenangeln haben wir des Öfteren genauso mit Pfauenfedern im Sommer gefischt. Allerdings mit 4 Posengummis auf dem Kiel und schmalen Laufbleien/Torpillen, die durch einzelne Posengummis passen und dann zwischen  dem 2. und 3. Posengummi auf der Schnur quasi am Kiel fixiert wurden. Vorteil: Man kann schnell wieder  auf eine "normale"  Punktbebleiung wechseln und hat trotzdem die Möglichkeit, auch mit langen Kielen sehr flach fischen zu können.


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher - danke für den Video-Link. 
Ist schon spannend zu sehen, wie die Cracks fischen. Leider hatte der Journalist einen Kaffee zu viel getrunken, mir war das Video etwas zu sehr auf „Speed” 
Zu gerne würde ich mal den britischen Matchanglern über die Schulter schauen, wenn sie im Winter im Kanal (am ehesten vergleichbar wohl mit den Yachthäfen in NL) „fishing for bites” betreiben, also versuchen, überhaupt irgendetwas zu fangen. Das ist dann wohl die Stunde der kleinsten Haken und dünnsten Vorfächer. 
Die Carpodrom-Angelei interessiert mich persönlich hingegen nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Ti-it

So liebe Ükelaner,

Nach Tagen Abstinenz werde ich jetzt dann mal mein Glück versuchen. Das Web sagt mir 0 Grad Außentemperatur und 3,5 Grad Wassertemperatur. Ich bin gespannt ob noch Leben im Wasser ist.

Melde mich später. Schönes Wochenende!
Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## rhinefisher

Moin Männers...
Noch jemand ähnlich tapfer wie unser Ti-it ?
Hier noch was zur kalten Jahreszeit.
Das ist in Dinteloord, dem Ende eines Kanals, in dem sich fette Rotaugen stapeln.
Was man da sieht, ist kein Wettfischen, sondern bloß viele Angler an einem Hot Spot.
Alle scheinen aber recht gut ausgestattet, und man fischt auch hier, aufgrund der Fischgröße und der beengten Verhältnisse, ziehmlich grob.
Der Protagonist weist ausdrücklich daraf hin, dass es garnicht soo wichtig ist super fein zu fischen, sonder das exakte ausloten viel mehr zählt.
Er erklärt sehr schön dass auch noch so große Rotaugen die Pose nicht unterwasser ziehen werden.. .


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> Noch jemand ähnlich tapfer wie unser Ti-it ?
> Hier noch was zur kalten Jahreszeit.
> Das ist in Dinteloord, dem Ende eines Kanals, in dem sich fette Rotaugen stapeln.
> Was man da sieht, ist kein Wettfischen, sondern bloß viele Angler an einem Hot Spot.
> Alle scheinen aber recht gut ausgestattet, und man fischt auch hier, aufgrund der Fischgröße und der beengten Verhältnisse, ziehmlich grob.
> Der Protagonist weist ausdrücklich daraf hin, dass es garnicht soo wichtig ist super fein zu fischen, sonder das exakte ausloten viel mehr zählt.
> Er erklärt sehr schön dass auch noch so große Rotaugen die Pose nicht unterwasser ziehen werden.. .


Würde auch gern ab und an so an meinen Kanälen angeln. Nur habe ich mittlerweile eingesehen daß ich dafür einfach zu faul bin und ich am Ende des Tages wohl gestresster denn erholter wäre. Schade! Aber das Vorbereiten, alles aufbauen und ganz schlimm - doppelt aufräumen. Einmal den Angelplatz und zum 2. daheim angekommen nochmals.
Interessant ist diese Angelei aber allemal.


----------



## rhinefisher

rustaweli schrieb:


> daß ich dafür einfach zu faul bin


----------



## rustaweli

rhinefisher schrieb:


>


So viel Selbsreflektion muss sein. Hätte mich allgemein schon vor manchen Fehlkäufen und Staubfängern bewahrt.


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> Noch jemand ähnlich tapfer wie unser Ti-it ?
> Hier noch was zur kalten Jahreszeit.
> Das ist in Dinteloord, dem Ende eines Kanals, in dem sich fette Rotaugen stapeln.
> Was man da sieht, ist kein Wettfischen, sondern bloß viele Angler an einem Hot Spot.
> Alle scheinen aber recht gut ausgestattet, und man fischt auch hier, aufgrund der Fischgröße und der beengten Verhältnisse, ziehmlich grob.
> Der Protagonist weist ausdrücklich daraf hin, dass es garnicht soo wichtig ist super fein zu fischen, sonder das exakte ausloten viel mehr zählt.
> Er erklärt sehr schön dass auch noch so große Rotaugen die Pose nicht unterwasser ziehen werden.. .


Ja aber das exakte Ausloten ist doch das größte Problem finde ich, vor allem bei Pose im strömenden Bereich kann sich ja alle Meter die Höhe ändern, ich bin ehrlich, ich steig bei dem Lotbedingten Angeln nicht durch, tu mich da echt schwer, deshalb lieb ich Körbe Fischen


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> sonder das exakte ausloten viel mehr zählt.


AUSTRARIEREN muss es heissen..
Es geht inhaltlich darum, dass Winterrotaugen sich beim Fressen nicht großartig bewegen, und man deshalb Bewegungen der Antenne im winzigsten Maße erkennen muß.


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ja aber das exakte Ausloten ist doch das größte Problem finde ich


Sorry - habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Die Tiefe ändert sich bei dieser Art der Angelei ohnehin nach oben, weil die Fische dem Futter entgegen kommen.
Das exakte AusLOTEN macht eigentlich bloß in stehenden Gewässern Sinn, denn wie Du schon sagst, ändert sich ja ständig die Tiefe.
Das hat aber auch zur Folge, dass Flußfische sehr viel steigfreudiger sind, ja sein müssen, und man deshlb auch ein Stück weit vom Grund wegbleiben kann.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> AUSTRARIEREN



Austarieren muss es eigentlich heißen.*klugscheix*


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, lieber Ti-it - hoffentlich kommt der Wunsch nicht zu spät, bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht. 

Vielleicht angele ich morgen, ich wollte heute nur kurz das Wurf-Echolot antesten. Habe gerade noch ein Problem mit der App.

...


...war eben los mit dem Deeper, sehr interessant. Die Fische standen da, wo ich sie eher nicht vermutet hätte - zumindest laut „Smart-Echolot”. 
Fast alle Fischechos kamen aus den dem tieferen Bereich des Flusses, aber nicht vom Grund aus, sondern fast ausschließlich aus etwa 1,20-1,70m Wassertiefe. War das Wasser flacher - keine Fische, war es tiefer (max etwa 4m hier), standen die Fische eben deutlich über Grund.

Muß mich mit der Software noch einfuchsen, aber das Werfen ging ganz gut (mit Deadbait-Rute, 12 ft, 2,75lb und alter Quick 3002 mit dicker Mono druff).


----------



## Ti-it

Wie vorhin bereits angekündigt, noch ein paar Zeilen zum heutigen Ausflug an den Fluss.

Als Rute wählte ich eine kürzlich erworbene Cormoran CARB-O-STAR Winkelpicker. Blickrichtung des Vogels bereits nach rechts.
Die Shimano SSG2000X ist mit 0,17er Maxima Chameleon bespult. Als Haken diente ein Owner C-5 Carp in Größe 10 direkt ans Hauptschnurende gebunden. In Abstand von 12cm vom Haken hatte ich einen Seitenarm mit 2 Schrotbleikugeln a 0,8g angebracht. Frei gleitend auf der Hauptschnur über einen Wirbel und gestoppt mittels Drennan Grippa Stop.

Als Köder diente Brotkruste von ca. 1cm Kantenlänge. Ich fischte diese allerdings nicht pur sondern gepimpt mittels Erdbeerflavour, welches laut Hersteller auch Aminosäuren enthält.

Angekommen in Omas Garten um ca 08:30 Uhr gab es erstmal Frühstück. Ein Schwanenpaar sorgte für erstaunen, als dieses dicht über mir hinweg flog. Welch Lautstärke dieser Flügelschlag doch hat. Nach ca. 10min der erste typisch zugartige Döbelbiss, der Anschlag saß und nach kurzem Drill war der erste Döbel im Netz.





Kurz darauf ein weiterer Biss. Diesmal nicht so deutlich sondern ein klassischer Fallbiss. Auch hier ging der Anhieb durch und Döbel Nr. 2 war bald darauf im Kescher. 




Dann war erstmal Ruhe und ich entschloss mich zu einem Platzwechsel. Am nächsten Swim angekommen, nach kurzer Zeit ein zaghafter Ausschlag der Zitterspitze, worauf ich in Gedanken an Peter Stones Winterdöbelbissbeschreibung umgehend einen Anhieb setzte. Ein schöner Döbel war am Haken, flüchtete mir allerdings vor den Füssen ins unterspülte Ufer und befreite sich vom Haken. An selber Stelle konnte ich aber kurz darauf Döbel Nr 3 erwischen. 









Schaut mal hier. Die ins Wasser reichenden Zweige sind doch definitiv ein El Dorado für die Döbel. 





Dann ab zum nächsten Swim.
Auch hier wartete ein hungriger Döbel auf Fressbares. 





Da ich relativ viele Plätze befischen wollte, zog ich auch gleich weiter. 








Auch hier machte ich nach dem Fisch einen Abgang und genoss die facettenreiche winterliche Landschaft. 









Dann war es auch schon 12:30 Uhr und ich versuchte es nochmal in Omas Garten, wo ich noch einen Biss versemmelte. 
Ein wunberbarber Vormittag am Wasser. Ich kann es nur jedem raten. Warm anziehen und ab ans Wasser.

Vielen Dank geomas Georg! Die Döbel hatten Hunger.

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

^ Tolle Bilders, Angelansitz geht doch noch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super.
Petri Heil zum Fischzug Ti-it .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> ...war eben los mit dem Deeper, sehr interessant. Die Fische standen da, wo ich sie eher nicht vermutet hätte - zumindest laut „Smart-Echolot”.
> Fast alle Fischechos kamen aus den dem tieferen Bereich des Flusses, aber nicht vom Grund aus, sondern fast ausschließlich aus etwa 1,20-1,70m Wassertiefe. War das Wasser flacher - keine Fische, war es tiefer (max etwa 4m hier), standen die Fische eben deutlich über Grund.
> 
> Muß mich mit der Software noch einfuchsen, aber das Werfen ging ganz gut (mit Deadbait-Rute, 12 ft, 2,75lb und alter Quick 3002 mit dicker Mono druff).


Heißt für mich erstmal, dass da noch Wasser mit über dem (  4   )  3,98 Grad Schweremaximum vorhanden ist, irgendwie 4,5 Grad reicht schon oder sogar kälteres und die stehen somit im etwas wärmeren ...  sind auch eigentlich Köttelkühlbüxen.

Da kannst du dich auf Grund gelegt totsitzen, Tikey0815 täte genauso  ...


Nochmal genau nachgeschaut, es sind nicht 4 Grad, sondern 3,98 Grad. Werde noch mal einen wirklich kundigen bei Gelegenheit befragen, der sich damit länger beschäftigt hat. Wo bekommt man echte supergenaue Thermometer her und deren Eichung? 

_Unterhalb von 4 °C verhält sich Wasser jedoch anders als die meisten Flüssigkeiten. Das Volumen nimmt bei weiterer Abkühlung nun nicht wie gewohnt ab, sondern zu. 
Die Dichte sinkt in diesem Temperaturbereich entsprechend wieder ab. Dieses Phänomen bezeichnet man als Anomalie des Wassers oder allgemein als Dichteanomalie. 
Wasser besitzt folglich bei 4 °C (genauer: 3,98 °C) das geringste Volumen bzw. seine größte Dichte mit 0,9999*7* g/cm³! 
Eine solche Dichteanomalie zeigt allerdings nicht nur Wasser, sondern auch andere Stoffe wie bspw. Silizium oder Germanium._

Ergo, erst die feine Genauigkeit zeigt es, bleibt nur eine Schlussfolgerung:  Die große Göttin hat die Physik längst gehackt und hingedengelt ( -3/100000  ), damit unsere Lieblingsfischlein unter Wasser gut überleben können!
War ja auch die erste komplexe Knochentiere Lebensversuchsform mit dem ersten Lebensraum Wasser in diesem Terrarium, und alle höher entwickelten Landtiere Amphibia Reptilia Sauria sowie Vögel Säugetiere stammen direkt sichtbar in der Embryonalentwicklung davon ab.


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil Ti-it !
Fantastische Strecke, dein Wintertrip hat sich so richtig gelohnt. 
Zu deinem Setup: der bebleite Seitenarm ist nicht fest mit der Hauptschnur verbunden, sondern gleitet darauf, habe ich das so richtig gelesen?


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die Döbel hatten Hunger.



Kann ma so sagen - dickes Petri, eine klasse Döbelstrecke hast du da auf die Schuppen gelegt, schöne Bilder. Wie ist denn bei dir die Wassertemperatur?


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Wie vorhin bereits angekündigt, noch ein paar Zeilen zum heutigen Ausflug an den Fluss.
> 
> Als Rute wählte ich eine kürzlich erworbene Cormoran CARB-O-STAR Winkelpicker. Blickrichtung des Vogels bereits nach rechts.
> Die Shimano SSG2000X ist mit 0,17er Maxima Chameleon bespult. Als Haken diente ein Owner C-5 Carp in Größe 10 direkt ans Hauptschnurende gebunden. In Abstand von 12cm vom Haken hatte ich einen Seitenarm mit 2 Schrotbleikugeln a 0,8g angebracht. Frei gleitend auf der Hauptschnur über einen Wirbel und gestoppt mittels Drennan Grippa Stop.
> 
> Als Köder diente Brotkruste von ca. 1cm Kantenlänge. Ich fischte diese allerdings nicht pur sondern gepimpt mittels Erdbeerflavour, welches laut Hersteller auch Aminosäuren enthält.
> 
> Angekommen in Omas Garten um ca 08:30 Uhr gab es erstmal Frühstück. Ein Schwanenpaar sorgte für erstaunen, als dieses dicht über mir hinweg flog. Welch Lautstärke dieser Flügelschlag doch hat. Nach ca. 10min der erste typisch zugartige Döbelbiss, der Anschlag saß und nach kurzem Drill war der erste Döbel im Netz.
> Anhang anzeigen 426082
> 
> Kurz darauf ein weiterer Biss. Diesmal nicht so deutlich sondern ein klassischer Fallbiss. Auch hier ging der Anhieb durch und Döbel Nr. 2 war bald darauf im Kescher.
> Anhang anzeigen 426086
> 
> Dann war erstmal Ruhe und ich entschloss mich zu einem Platzwechsel. Am nächsten Swim angekommen, nach kurzer Zeit ein zaghafter Ausschlag der Zitterspitze, worauf ich in Gedanken an Peter Stones Winterdöbelbissbeschreibung umgehend einen Anhieb setzte. Ein schöner Döbel war am Haken, flüchtete mir allerdings vor den Füssen ins unterspülte Ufer und befreite sich vom Haken. An selber Stelle konnte ich aber kurz darauf Döbel Nr 3 erwischen.
> Anhang anzeigen 426087
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426088
> 
> 
> Schaut mal hier. Die ins Wasser reichenden Zweige sind doch definitiv ein El Dorado für die Döbel.
> Anhang anzeigen 426090
> 
> 
> Dann ab zum nächsten Swim.
> Auch hier wartete ein hungriger Döbel auf Fressbares.
> Anhang anzeigen 426091
> 
> 
> Da ich relativ viele Plätze befischen wollte, zog ich auch gleich weiter.
> Anhang anzeigen 426092
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426093
> 
> Auch hier machte ich nach dem Fisch einen Abgang und genoss die facettenreiche winterliche Landschaft.
> Anhang anzeigen 426102
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426103
> 
> 
> Dann war es auch schon 12:30 Uhr und ich versuchte es nochmal in Omas Garten, wo ich noch einen Biss versemmelte.
> Ein wunberbarber Vormittag am Wasser. Ich kann es nur jedem raten. Warm anziehen und ab ans Wasser.
> 
> Vielen Dank geomas Georg! Die Döbel hatten Hunger.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Methodisch Taktisch und vom wunderbaren Ergebnis her eine klassische Winterdöbelei! Herzliches petri!


----------



## Ti-it

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil Ti-it !
> Fantastische Strecke, dein Wintertrip hat sich so richtig gelohnt.
> Zu deinem Setup: der bebleite Seitenarm ist nicht fest mit der Hauptschnur verbunden, sondern gleitet darauf, habe ich das so richtig gelesen?


Petri Dank, Mescalero. 
Absolut korrekt. So fische ich fast immer. Aus reiner Faulheit klemme ich das Schrot auch mal direkt an die Hauptschnur. Hier hab ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass alles über 1 Gramm die Döbel abschreckt. 

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Kann ma so sagen - dickes Petri, eine klasse Döbelstrecke hast du da auf die Schuppen gelegt, schöne Bilder. Wie ist denn bei dir die Wassertemperatur?
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Petri Dank, Roland!

Die Wassertemperatur liegt so zwischen 3,5 und 4 Grad.

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Minimax schrieb:


> Methodisch Taktisch und vom wunderbaren Ergebnis her eine klassische Winterdöbelei! Herzliches petri!


Petri Dank, Minimax! Ach, eine einfache Fischerei. Brot, Haken und ein bisschen Beschwerung.
Ich wollte dann eigtl noch Kruste pur versuchen. Aber nach den doch guten Bissen zu Anfang war das Vertrauen in die Erdbeere zu groß. Und im Gegensatz zu fischigen / fleischigen Düften kann man das wenigstens riechen. Ich hielt ja lange Zeit nichts von Lockstoffen. Das Buch von Tony Miles hat mich dazu animiert es doch mal damit zu versuchen.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## geomas

Sagenhaft, das hat ja wieder gerappelt bei Dir, Ti-it - Petri zur beeinduckenden Dickkopf-Strecke! 
Danke für die motivierenden Fotos und die gute Beschreibung Deiner Technik&Taktik!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri Heil Ti-it, tolle Strecke.


----------



## Niklas32

Guten Morgen liebe Ükelaner,

fantastische Berichte und Bilder habt Ihr wieder mal gezeigt. Schön, dass sich so einige noch draußen herumtreiben und uns unterhalten 

Bei mir wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern bis ich mal wieder ans Wasser komme. Wenn es soweit ist, wird das neue Revier aber mit Vollgas begutachtet.

Das bringt mich auch zum Hauptteil meines Beitrages bzw. Anliegens 
Aus Gründen der Selbstbelohnung soll es mal eine neue hochwertige Combo zum Feedern geben. Aktuell fische ich häufig mit der Shimano Aernos Picker in 2,70 und bis 40g Wurfgewicht. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Daher soll es wieder in eine ähnliche Richtung gehen.

Ich suche also eine Rute um 3 Meter mit einem Wurfgewicht bis ca. 40 oder 50 Gramm. Einsatzbereich sind kleine Teiche zum Feedern auf kurze Distanzen mit den üblichen ükeligen Zielfischen. Da ich hauptsächlich relativ kleine 20 Gramm Körbe fische, reichen mir die 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht im Prinzip aus. Um etwas mehr Spielraum zu haben, bin ich aber auch bei einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 50 Gramm nicht abgeneigt.

Aktuell habe ich dafür die Sphere Bomb in 3,00 und 50 Gramm WG im Auge. Dazu würde ich die Sphere Rolle in der 930 Größe nehmen. Ich fische allgemein gern relativ kleine Rollen und keine Riesenklopper. Bei der Rollengrößen bin ich mir daher noch etwas unsicher.

Soweit ich weiß, wird die Sphere Bomb ja von jemandem hier gefischt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, ob diese zu meinem Vorhaben und den Anforderungen passt oder ob ich auf einen Fehlkauf zusteuere. Eventuell fischt ja auch jemand die Sphere Rolle und kann mir sagen wie groß diese in etwa ausfällt.

Zusätzlich würde ich mich gern nach Alternativen zu der Combo umhören. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch ein paar weitere passende Ideen.


Beste Sonntagsgrüße und einen schönen dritten Advent
Niklas


----------



## Kneto

Guten Morgen liebe Freunde des Angelsports.

Bei uns Stand am gestrigen Tag die erste von zwei geplanten Besatzmaßnahmen an. Zu verteilen und zu besetzen gab es Karpfen K2, die sich zu unserer Freude als teils auch größer/maßig (35cm) entpuppten. 
Zum ersten Mal galt es den Besatz durch die Mitgliedsvereine unseres Kreisangelvereins durchzuführen was die einzelnen Vereine doch vor einige Herausforderungen stellte, bezüglich Hälterung und Transport der verteilten Fische.
Bisher wurde der Besatz durch unseren Kreisangelverein organisiert und durchgeführt. 
Nach einem Vorstandswechsel und persönlichen Querelen innerhalb des Vorstands (Absetzung des bisherigen Gewässerwartes) ist das eine der Neuerungen des neuen Vorstands.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und einen friedlichen 3. Advent.


----------



## rhinefisher

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das exakte AusLOTEN macht eigentlich bloß in stehenden Gewässern Sinn, denn wie Du schon sagst, ändert sich ja ständig die Tiefe.


Ähh - das ist natürlich so nicht richtig; natürlich muß man auch im Bach exakt loten, wenn man in der Bahn fischt.. .
Bloß beim "slow trotting" erspare ich mir das mit dem Loten, denn da brauche ich es ja nicht.


----------



## Altmarkfischer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich noch und bleibe ruhig. Aber auch da hättest Du doch mittlerweile eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen müssen, oder? Vielleicht wird es ja eine Komplettsendung bei mir und irgendwas fehlt noch, wer weiß. Dann wäre eine Mail aber auch nett gewesen. 80% meiner Artikel müssten jedoch längst da sein, die Rollen zB waren mit Versand innerhalb 2-3 Tagen angegeben usw. Hoffe es läuft so reibungslos am Ende wie bei Dir bisher.
> Schlimm bei jedem DHL Wagen rumzuhüpfen wie Kinder unterm Christbaum.


Die haben auch einen sehr netten und kompetenten Service am Telefon, wie ich selbst erfahren durfte. Ich würde einfach mal anrufen


----------



## geomas

Niklas32 - ne passende Rute könnte zum Beispiel auch die Free Spirit CTX Carp Feeder in 10ft* sein. Davon habe ich die 11ft-Variante. Sind schöne, gut gemachte Ruten. Das „Carp Feeder” soll nicht abschreckend wirken. Moderne Ringe, superkratzfestes Finish, kurzer Griff.
Gibts auch als teure Edel-Version „Hi-S”, diese dann wahlweise mit Kork- oder „Skelett”-Griff. Die 10ft-Hi-S-Ruten wiegen angeblich nur minimal über 100gr.

Das nur mal, um eine mögliche Alternative zur sicher hervorragenden Browning Sphere aufzuzeigen. Ruten von MAP könnten auch passen.




*) https://www.freespiritmatch.co.uk/ - gibts in D zum Beispiel hier https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/angelruten/free-spirit-fishing-ctx-carp-tamer-x-wrap-karpfenruten


----------



## geomas

Nochmal ne Nachbetrachtung zum gestrigen Deeper-Erstversuch. Ich bin nicht hunderpro sicher, ob die Anzeige jeweils so stimmt. Auf jeden Fall haben mich einige Erkenntnisse doch überrascht - zum Beispiel, wie groß und relativ eben einige Flachwassergebiete (Tiefe guter Meter bei Normalpegel) offenbar sind. Das sind/waren sehr gute Stellen im späten Winter/Frühling - vermutlich, weil die Sonne das Wasser dort eben schnell erwärmt und „Minitierchen” als Fischfutter dort ebenfalls vom wärmeren Wasser animiert werden.
Interessant fand ich auch, daß einige „harte Kanten” weniger hart zu sein scheinen als anhand von Hängern vermutet. Ich hätte auf „Spundwandreste” oder ähnlich böse Kanten getippt - vermutlich eine Fehlinterpretation. Hier hätte ich gerne einen hochauflösenden Scan wie von den teuren „Chirp”-Modellen gesehen.

Zum Deeper Start selber - ich bin froh, daß leichteste Gerät der Modellfamilie gewählt zu haben, auch wenn hier und da mehr Detail schön gewesen wäre.
Das Werfen mit dem 60gr-Ding ging ganz gut, ich habe meist seitlich geworfen, ein „moderner Überkopfwurf” mit so nem Klops fühlte sich nicht richtig an...
Positiv ist auch die stabile Anzeige - von fest verbauten Grafikecholoten auf Booten kannte ich eine wellenförmige Darstellung des Grundes vom Rollen des Bootes. Der naturgegeben schwankende Echolotkegel des übers Wasser gezerrten Deeper wird anscheinend gut „rausgerechnet”.






Wie sicher die Anzeige ist - keine Ahnung. Aufschlußreich sind die Scans auf jeden Fall.

Im Moment ist das Wetter recht unangenehm, aber die Rute für die Cralusso-Rocket-Waggler steht schon bereit. Und an einer „guten Stelle für die Whip” wurden übrigens auch Fische angezeigt. Auch hier war die erlotete „Kante” weniger scharf als vermutet.


----------



## Tricast

Free Spirit wurder schon gesagt, Drennan macht glücklich, Daiwa UK aber auch, Preston, Tricast, Browning Sphere, Hardcore Fishing um nur mal einige Edelmarken zu nennen. Ich würde auch noch bei Tubertini und vor allem RIVE und Shimanski schauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> Wie sicher die Anzeige ist - keine Ahnung. Aufschlußreich sind die Scans auf jeden Fall.


Über wieviel Meter hat sich dein Deeper-Bild hingezogen? Der Start-Deeper soll einen Geberwinkel von 40 Grad haben, das wäre dann in 1,65 Meter Tiefe ein Kreis von 1,20 Meter, wo sich der/die Fische drin befinden müßten. Vielleicht ist dadurch das Bild entstanden, weil ja alle Fische auf deinem Bild in einer Höhe stehen. 
Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, mein Deeper aus der ersten Serie hat noch die verstellbaren Frequenzen, da kann man zwischen einem 15 Grad oder 55 Grad Winkel wählen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Sehr interessant geomas und danke schon mal fürs einstellen.

Es macht sehr viel Spaß das Gewässer auch mal von einer anderen Perspektive zu sehen und genau sowas bringt einem auch in gewisser Hinsicht weiter. Siehe meine U-Kamera. Wäre schön wenn du weiter Berichten könntest über Erfahrungen, Schwächen und nutzen.


----------



## geomas

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Über wieviel Meter hat sich dein Deeper-Bild hingezogen? Der Start-Deeper soll einen Geberwinkel von 40 Grad haben, das wäre dann in 1,65 Meter Tiefe ein Kreis von 1,20 Meter, wo sich der/die Fische drin befinden müßten. Vielleicht ist dadurch das Bild entstanden, weil ja alle Fische auf deinem Bild in einer Höhe stehen.
> Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, mein Deeper aus der ersten Serie hat noch die verstellbaren Frequenzen, da kann man zwischen einem 15 Grad oder 55 Grad Winkel wählen.



Danke! Schwer zu schätzen, vom ersten bis zum letzten Fischsymbol können das durchaus 8 oder 10 Meter gewesen sein.
Ich muß mich noch einfuchsen mit dem Ding. Es treibt - sofern quer zur Strömung ausgeworfen - zunächst in einer Art Halbkreis auf mich zu, bis die Schnur durchs Kurbeln straff ist und der Deeper in einem leichten Bogen auf mich zukommt. Einen Schnurclip habe ich nicht benutzt.
Für alle, die diese „Scans” nicht kennen: das links ist keine superscharfe Kante (Spundwand), sondern der Beginn eines frischen Aufzeichnungs-Durchlaufes, aktiviert durch den Kontakt des Deeper mit Wasser. Rechts das Ufer vor meinen Füßen.


PS: bei gutem Wetter werde ich anstelle des Billig-Outdoorhandys mal ein iPad Mini als Anzeige zu nutzen versuchen und auf jeden Fall en geeignetes Stativ für das Anzeige-Gerät mitnehmen. Diese Rutenklemmen fürs Telefon gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## Niklas32

Vielen Dank geomas und Tricast. Da ist schon schicker Kram dabei. Muss ich mir die Tage mal in Ruhe anschauen. 
Vor allem die MAP Ruten sind optisch schon richtig fett.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo und Petri Heil in die Runde, gestern Abend war ich auch noch mal los, eigentlich wäre ja vom Verein Knobeln gewesen aber auf Grund von Grippe und C leider ausgefallen. 
Leider bin ich auf Grund einer bei mir lebenden kleinen Person (3 Jahre) erst recht spät ans Wasser gekommen, naja aber ich hab es geschafft

Gefischt habe ich am großen Strom (Elbe) mit meinen beiden Cormoran Blackstar Pro und den ST 4000 FB Shimanos, als Köder dienten Tauwürmer am 1/0 Gamakatsu LS 3113 R Zielfisch waren Brassen oder besser gesagt Ziegenbartdöbel






Auf der Buhne wo ich saß hatte das Wasserschifffahrtsamt Weiden gerodet und auf einen Haufen aufgeschichtet, so saß ich schön im Windschatten auf der Stromabgewandten Seite.
Ok viel Wind war nicht aber bei unter Null und sitzen macht sich der schon bemerkbar.






Zu Anfang gab es 4 schöne Bisse die auch etwas Schnur genommen haben, sich aber leider nicht verwandeln ließen.
Gefischt habe ich an der Strömungskante mit 90gr Birnenblei als Laufbleimontage, im Laufe des Angelns wurden mir aber immer wieder die Würmer an-bzw.abgeknabbertnur wollte kein Fisch hängenbleiben.






Die Temperaturen befanden sich den ganzen Abend unter Null aber mit den richtigen Klamotten ging das, nur die Füße wurden dann doch irgendwann kalt da muß ich mir noch was besorgen (Tackleaffe ick hör dir trapsen)






Die dritte Rute fischte ich gänzlich unüklig deswegen hier nicht näher erwähnt, nur soviel leider auch ohne Erfolg so das ich zum Schluß die Marseilles anstimmen mußte.

Alles in Allem aber trotzdem schön gewesen mal wieder raus zukommenn, man merkt aber die Jahreszeit als ich so im Stuhl gesessen habe war wirklich nichts zu hören als das Geschnatter der Gänse und Enten am anderen Ufer.

Die Elbe war nur ein Ausweichplatz weil die von mir Ursprünglich ausgewählte Stelle an der Jeetzel leider besetzt war, ob da mehr gegangen wär kann ich nicht sagen die beiden die dort saßen waren, wie ich nach Haus gefahren bin schon nicht mehr vor Ort.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Astacus74 
Meine Angelstiefel haben ein Paar Einlegesohlen aus Lammfell drin, die gibt es für Drei Mark Fuffzich oder so in der Drogerie (dm). Das bringt wirklich was! 

Tauwürmer habe ich dieser Tage tatsächlich ganz unten im Gemüsefach des Kühlschrankes gefunden. Vor mindestens acht Wochen dort versteckt, damit sie nicht gleich auffallen... ich rechnete mit dem Schlimmsten als ich den Deckel geöffnet habe aber siehe da: alle gesund und munter! 

Die sollten demnächst aber verangelt werden. Wahrscheinlich muss ich die Zähne zusammenbeißen und einfach durch - ich glaube nicht, dass die Temperaturen in den kommenden ein, zwei Wochen steigen.


----------



## yukonjack

Mescalero schrieb:


> Astacus74
> Meine Angelstiefel haben ein Paar Einlegesohlen aus Lammfell drin, die gibt es für Drei Mark Fuffzich oder so in der Drogerie (dm). Das bringt wirklich was!
> 
> Tauwürmer habe ich dieser Tage tatsächlich *ganz unten im Gemüsefach des Kühlschrankes gefunden.* Vor mindestens acht Wochen dort versteckt, damit sie nicht gleich auffallen... ich rechnete mit dem Schlimmsten als ich den Deckel geöffnet habe aber siehe da: alle gesund und munter!
> 
> Die sollten demnächst aber verangelt werden. Wahrscheinlich muss ich die Zähne zusammenbeißen und einfach durch - ich glaube nicht, dass die Temperaturen in den kommenden ein, zwei Wochen steigen.


Da fällt mir was ein........
Oh Oh Oh, muss ganz schnell mal in die Küche..........


----------



## yukonjack

So, habe das Schächtelchen meinem Bullerjan zur thermischen Verwertung übergeben.


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ok viel Wind war nicht aber bei unter Null und sitzen macht sich der schon bemerkbar.


Bist Du krass...
Gestern hatte mich der Genosse Hook dazu überredet ne Stunde auf der Buhne rumzuturnen.
Nach 2 Stunden war ich dermaßen durchgefroren, dass ich am Abend noch gezittert habe.
Respekt...


----------



## geomas

Also zum Nachtangeln wäre es mir auch etwas zu frisch.

Deshlab war ich kurz am Nachmittag los. Viel Zeit war nicht bis zur Dunkelheit. 
Habe anfangs erin paar Würfe mit dem Deeper gemacht und siehe da - wieder wurden Fische in etwa 1,20-1,70m Tiefe angezeigt:






Darauf hatte ich gebaut und per Katschi ein paar Kügelchen hart gepreßtes LiquiBread dorthin geschickt.





Das ging ganz gut, auch wenn ich den 30mm Ballmaker nicht gefunden habe und den kleinen 20er nutzen mußte.

Anschließend habe ich diese „Spur” per Waggler zu befischen versucht - es gab aber leider keinen klaren Biß auf das angebotene Brot (Flocke oder Breadpunch). Naja, die angezeigten Fische müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig real und falls ja hungrige und brotliebende Friedfische sein.

Etwas dichter dran, in der Nähe von „Cover”, habe ich es ebenfalls kurz versucht, hier wurden mir immerhin Made und Pinkies vom Haken entwendet. Vielleicht einen Versuch mit der Whip und feinerer Montage wert.

Im Moment ist das auch ein Rennen gegen die Zeit - es friert langsam zu, zumindest die strömungsarmen Bereiche sind von einer dünnen Eisdecke überzogen. Auch heute hatte ich wieder Verbindungsprobleme zwischen Deeper und Telefon, muß der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen (anderes Telefon/iPad versuchen).


----------



## silverfish

Ich bin ja beim Angeln kein Freund von Elektronic ,aber son Deeper scheint interessant.
Nur mal flöck jet luure.


----------



## Hecht100+

geomas schrieb:


> wieder wurden Fische in etwa 1,20-1,70m Tiefe angezeigt:


Wenn du so ein Bild hast, laß den Deeper mal da liegen und schick ein paar Maden mit der Schleuder rund um den Deeper. Dann kann man eigentlich sehr gut sehen, wie die Fische steigen bzw. wie schnell die Maden sinken.


----------



## geomas

Für Maden per Katschi war es etwas zu weit, ich versuche das aber sicher mal an einer dichteren Stelle. Danke!


----------



## Dace

Petri!

Eigentlich wollte ich ja diese Woche mal am Flüsschen schauen, was die Döbel machen. Aber die Temperaturen morgens mit -8° und um die Mittagszeit mal gerade um 0° und gegen frühen Nachmittag schon wieder deutlich im Minusbereich haben mich erstmal davon abgebracht, die Rutenringe vom Eis zu befreien.

Anfang nächster Woche sollen wir dann wieder deutlich im Plusbereich sein, da soll es wohl mit der Döbelpirsch funktionieren.



geomas schrieb:


> Habe anfangs erin paar Würfe mit dem Deeper gemacht und siehe da - wieder wurden Fische in etwa 1,20-1,70m Tiefe angezeigt:




So eine Situation hatte ich auch mehrmals mit meinem Deeper der ersten Generation. Bei einer Lotaktion tauchte im Nahbereich ein ähnliches Bild auf dem Bildschirm auf. Ich habe dann mal die Stelle, an der diese Fisch stehen sollten, leicht angefüttert und ein Haken mit Maden mit einer Grundrute an die Stelle geworfen.

Nach etwa 15 Minuten kam der erste Biss, eine gute Brasse war mir an den Haken gegangen. Noch zwei  weitere Brassen folgten, die Fische waren zwischen 6 - 8 Pfund schwer.

Das Experiment habe ich bei einer ähnlichen Lotaktion am gleichen Gewässer an der gleichen Stelle noch einmal wiederholt, da gab es auf Maden eine Brasse und einen dicken Aal. Ob ein Aal auf dem Bild angezeigt wird, weiß ich nicht, ein "schlangenähnliches Bild" hatte ich nicht auf dem Bild.

Jedenfalls stimmte da die Anzeige mit den Fischen auf dem Bild und der Realität wohl überein.

Trotzdem, ich benutze so ein Teil oder andere elektronische Hilfsmittel lediglich dazu, um die Gewässerstruktur zu erkunden, um ein besseres Bild darüber zu erhalten, wo ich angel. Das hilft ungemein. Aber Fische suchen und dann da direkt zu angeln, nein, das ist nicht mein Ding, irgendwie fehlt mir da die Spannung. Darüber gab/gibt es hier im AB schon eine Diskussion …

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Unterwasserkameras in den Fokus geraten …



Tight lines


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Unterwasserkameras in den Fokus geraten …



Der Trend mit den Water Wolf scheint sich nicht so wirklich durchgesetzt zu haben bzw wirds bei einem Verlust recht teuer. Ich hatte ja meine Version der Aufnahme schon mal vorgestellt und auch diese wird wohl nicht viel Nachahmer finden da der Aufwand dazu zu groß ist. Alles was viel Arbeit macht wird sich auf Dauer nicht durchsetzen, Filmmaterial von ner Stunde sichten ist schon ein Aufwand und das geht ja meist erst nach dem eigentlichen Angeln. Der Aufwand dafür ist zu groß für die meisten.
Dennoch wird es immer gewisse Liebhaber geben wo es trotzdem machen und sich dann über die Aufnahmen freuen.


----------



## Ti-it

So, der Affe hat wieder mal zugeschlagen. 2 Rollen vom Gebrauchtmarkt in sehr gutem Zustand.





Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Niklas32

Nochmal zum Thema der neuen Combo. 

Habe mich letztlich aus optischen Gründen für die MAP Parabolix Feeder 11ft B/E (Black Edition) entschieden. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis geomas. 

Nun suche ich noch nach einer passenden Rolle. Diese sollte so wie die Rute dunkler Farbe sein, am liebsten komplett schwarz. Schwarze Rollen gibt es viele, aber welche taugen zum Feedern auf Dauer?  Hat da eventuell jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> So, der Affe hat wieder mal zugeschlagen. 2 Rollen vom Gebrauchtmarkt in sehr gutem Zustand.
> Anhang anzeigen 426468
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Bestens, Gratulation zum gelungenen quasi Neukauf! 

Das sind 830/8300, die haben die kleinere Spule und in der Generation leider auch den hautengeren Rotor in Hinsicht 4000/4000M Spule also nix mit Spulentausch 
Bei den neuesten Typen/Neuauflagen gibt es nur einen Body samt einheitlichem (Kunststoffskellett-)Rotor für 3000/4000 passend,  und genauso bei 1000/2000.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema der neuen Combo.
> 
> Habe mich letztlich aus optischen Gründen für die MAP Parabolix Feeder 11ft B/E (Black Edition) entschieden. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis geomas.
> 
> Nun suche ich noch nach einer passenden Rolle. Diese sollte so wie die Rute dunkler Farbe sein, am liebsten komplett schwarz. Schwarze Rollen gibt es viele, aber welche taugen zum Feedern auf Dauer?  Hat da eventuell jemand eine Empfehlung?


Oben drüber wurde eine gezeigt ...


----------



## Niklas32

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oben drüber wurde eine gezeigt ...


Kam mir dann auch gleich in den Sinn. Sollte aber matt-schwarz sein.  Hätte ich vielleicht ergänzen sollen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Für schweres Treiben beim Feedern gibt es noch neu die Daiwa Theory Alu-Hardbody in 4000 und 390g schwer.
z.B. beim Gerlinger, ging/geht aber günstiger bis 80€ herunter.
Daiwa verkauft diese Bauart weiter als ausgewiesene Feederrollen im aktuellen Katalog, mal eben schlanke 250€.
Eine der superben stealth und dabei *un-fotografierbaren*, Geheimrolle sozusagen, so mattschwarz bis auf den Bügel ist die  

Für leichte Rumtreiberei ist die noch schwärzere Ryobi Ecusima AX top und sehr günstig. Eine sehr gute Konstruktion für auch Hinschmeissen und Hüpfen vom Rollenhalter, ich angele das Schwestermodell seit langem an der mittleren Feeder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Da kommt sogar eine AB-Partner Werbeanzeige, Sondermodell 2016 war das. Und der Preis ist immer noch etwa so ...





						Daiwa Theory Sondermodell 2016 ab jetzt lieferbar.
					

Heute ist endlich das Sondermodell 2016 von der Daiwa Theory eingetroffen. Diese Rolle gibt es in 4 Größen.  Nur solange Vorrat reicht.  Daiwa Theory 2500-HA  Daiwa Theory 3000-HA  Daiwa Theory 3012-HA  Daiwa theory 4000-HA  ab 119,95€




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## geomas

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema der neuen Combo.
> 
> Habe mich letztlich aus optischen Gründen für die MAP Parabolix Feeder 11ft B/E (Black Edition) entschieden. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis geomas.
> 
> Nun suche ich noch nach einer passenden Rolle. Diese sollte so wie die Rute dunkler Farbe sein, am liebsten komplett schwarz. Schwarze Rollen gibt es viele, aber welche taugen zum Feedern auf Dauer?  Hat da eventuell jemand eine Empfehlung?



Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Parabolix! Ich kenne aus der Serie nur die 10ft Bomb und mag diese Rute sehr.
Die 11ft Feeder sollte phantastisch sein für die (eher feine) Angelei auf Brassen, Tinca & Co.

Schwarz/mattschwarz kommt die passende Parabolix Rolle daher.







Die 3500er habe ich und die gefällt mir vom Lauf, der Verarbeitung her gut. Es gibt diese auch als 5000er, aber das wäre mir für eine leichte 11ft-Rute etwas viel Rolle. Für eher leichte Körbe sollte die 3500er reichen, denke ich.
Kommt mit Einzel- und Doppelkurbel und einer zweiten vollwertigen Spule (aus meiner Erinnerung, keine Garantie).

Ebenfalls schwarz ist die Okuma Custom Black Feeder gestaltet, auch diese wird mit einer E-Spule (tief) geliefert.
Die 4000er Größe _scheint_ mir etwas mehr „Power” zu haben als die minimal kleinere Parabolix.



PS: Supermattschwarz ist keine der Rollen. Wenn es Dir, Niklas32 , wichtig ist kann ich morgen bei Tageslicht Bilder machen.


----------



## geomas

Noch ein Nachtrag: die Dual-Rollen (4500 und 5500) von MAP laufen _etwas_ schwerer als die anderen MAPs, so meine Erfahrung, aber die fühlen sich getriebemäßig an wie die perfekten Feederrollen. So etwa wie der Vergleich von Holland- zu Rennrad ;-) Auch die Dual-Rollen kommen mit Doppelkurbel mit angenehmen EVA-Knäufen. Die Duals sehen in meinen Augen auch schick aus, schwarz mit blauen Zierelementen.
Die „Carptek”-Serie* wird im Gegensatz zur Dual mit vollwertiger E-Spule geliefert und auch mit Einzel- und Doppelkurbel, hier aber (aus der Erinnerung) nicht mit EVA-Kurbelgnubbeln. Die Carptek-Reihe verfügt über das ACS-Clip-System. Man kann auf eine Entfernung abclippen und bei geschlossenem Bügel kann ein stark ziehender Fisch (oder der Deutschland-Achter) dennoch die Schnur aus dem Clip lösen, ohne die Schnur zu beschädigen.
Falls jemand Details oder Fotos möchte: ich kann morgen gerne bei Tageslicht nachsehen und/oder Fotos machen.

*) ich habe die 3000er, die Angaben oben mögen für die FS-Variante anders ausfallen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Leute, ihr habt für die MAP Ruten doch nicht etwa über 100€ ausgegeben !?!?


----------



## geomas

Dace und dawurzelsepp  - danke für das Tielen Eurer Erfahrungen mit Deeper und UW-Kamera! 
Eine einfache Actionkamera zum Versenken steht auch auf meiner „sollte ich mal ausprobieren”-Liste. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. 
Die WaterWolf-Geschichte _scheint_ nun ja, Geschichte zu sein. Keine Ahnung, warum und eine Vermutung mag ich nicht öffentlich äußern.

Der Deeper wird bei den typischen Angeltrips nicht im Gepäck sein. Im Normalfall angele ich fein und würde ungern eine extra Rute mit dem schwarz-orangen Klops mitführen. Mit Sicherheit werde ich einige Gewässer damit auskundschaften, so gut es geht. In der Nähe gibt es einen kleinen See, der dem Vernehmen nach einen guten Bestand an „Silvers” hat. Ich habe dort selten geangelt und der Erfolg blieb äußerst überschaubar.
Dort sind die Tiefenverhältnisse ziemlich unübersichtlich, da wird das Wurfecholot bestimmt nützliche Einblicke vermitteln. 



PS: Nordlichtangler - doch, und das Geld war gut investiert.


----------



## Thomas.

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für schweres Treiben beim Feedern gibt es noch neu die


bezahlbare schicke Neuen 2 Modele von


----------



## Niklas32

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leute, ihr habt für die MAP Ruten doch nicht etwa über 100€ ausgegeben !?!?


Habe sie noch nicht bisher noch nicht gekauft. Aber wieso, findest Du den Preis ungerechtfertigt?


----------



## Mescalero

Das ist doch nicht wirklich schlimm für eine häufiger genutzte Rute. Bauchschmerzen bekäme ich bei einer Mefo-Rute, die zukünftig nur einmal im Jahr ans Wasser kommt und 150 € kostet.
Bei Drennan fragt komischerweise niemand....


----------



## geomas

Ohne die Kenntnisse eines Rutenbauers zu haben: ich finde die Preise für die Spitzenmodelle der Friedfischruten durchaus gerechtfertigt. 
Man wird ja nicht zum Kauf gezwungen, fast alle Hersteller oder Marken haben auch sehr gut fischbare Modelle zu einem sehr viel günstigeren Kurs im Angebot. Und der Marktpreis der MAP-Parabolix-Ruten ist eben auf dem Niveau anderer hochwertiger Ruten. Es gibt nochmals viel teurere Ruten und natürlich eine Menge guter und sehr viel günstigerer Ruten (Haack zum Beispiel hat aktuell die für natürliche Gewässer konzipierte Preston Ascension-Serie im Angebot).

Im aktuellen Friedfischruten-Angebot ist für fast jeden Kundenwunsch was dabei, finde ich super.


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Es gibt nochmals viel teurere Ruten und natürlich eine Menge guter und sehr viel günstigerer Ruten (Haack zum Beispiel hat aktuell die für natürliche Gewässer konzipierte Preston Ascension-Serie im Angebot).
> 
> Im aktuellen Friedfischruten-Angebot ist für fast jeden Kundenwunsch was dabei, finde ich super.


Lieber Geo, sehr schätze ich Deine Passion und Deine damit verbundenen Beiträge. Daher nimm mir das jetzt nicht übel, bitte!
Werte Mods und Redaktion, könntet Ihr die Beiträge von Geo während Schlechtwetterphasen oder dem unterfischten Winter vielleicht genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und Tacklebeiträge vielleicht unter der Flagge des sozialen, familiären Friedens zensieren, Passagen schwärzen oder nur frei geben "auf eigene Verantwortung und Gefahr"? Danke!


----------



## geomas

Haha, lieber Rusty,
auf Deine bebilderten Beiträge sehe ich anfangs immer nur mit zusammengekniffenen Augen - es könnte ja wieder eine wunderschöne handgebaute holländische Picker oder eine prächtige Neckar-Barbe gezeigt werden, die hier unerfüllbare Wünsche triggern würde.
Ist schon sehr special, dieser unser Friedfisch-Stammtisch...


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Haha, lieber Rusty,
> auf Deine bebilderten Beiträge sehe ich anfangs immer nur mit zusammengekniffenen Augen - es könnte ja wieder eine wunderschöne handgebaute holländische Picker oder eine prächtige Neckar-Barbe gezeigt werden, die hier unerfüllbare Wünsche triggern würde.
> Ist schon sehr special, dieser unser Friedfisch-Stammtisch...


Naja, da Weihnachten bevorsteht, schaffe ich es vielleicht noch Dir einen Bilderbericht mit einer van Leeuwen Tip sowie eines Schneedickkopfes oder einer Winterbarbe zu präsentieren. Natürlich mit Heck, made in Japan. Gebe mein Bestes! Vielleicht packe ich noch die (echte old school) Picker obendrauf mit einer wunderschönen Winterplötze!

Habe verstanden, und hach ja, Du hast Recht!


----------



## Niklas32

Danke für die guten Rollenvorschläge Nordlichtangler, geomas und Thomas. 

Nein, total mattschwarz muss die Rolle nicht sein, nur nicht glänzend. Keine Ahnung wer sowas an eine Rute schraubt  

Die Okuma custom black feeder hatte ich vorher schon einmal im Blick. War mir nur nicht sicher, ob diese doch relativ günstige Rolle auf Dauer zum Feedern taugt. 
Optisch wäre das auf jeden Fall mit Abstand mein Favorit. Die MAP sieht auch ganz gut aus, Doppelkurbel muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. 

Fischt Du die Rolle selbst in der 4000er Größe geomas und bist zufrieden? Ich würde eventuell sogar überlegen an die doch relativ zierlich wirkende Rute eine 3000er Größe zu schrauben…


----------



## Niklas32

kleiner edit:

sehe grad, dass es von der okuma gar keine 3000er gibt.
Liebäugle jetzt doch nochmal mit der MAP carptek. Habe festgestellt, dass eine Einzelkurbel und eine Doppelkurbel dabei wäre.
Die beiden MAP wiegen aber laut Beschreibung beide über 100 Gramm mehr als die Okuma. Vielleicht etwas zu schwer für die leichte Rute.
Wie ist das Verhältnis bei Deiner 10ft Bomb geomas ?


----------



## vermesser

Ach so, da soll eine vorhandene Shimano Aero X 2500 ran.


----------



## Guinst

Hallo, ich wende mich mal an euch, und eure kummulierte Expertise in Sachen Specimen Ruten.
Nach langen Jahren des ausschließlichen Spinnfischens möchte ich mich nun (wieder) ab und zu dem Ansitzangeln widmen.
Hauptsächlich soll es mit der Pose und leichteren Grundmontagen (selten bräuchte ich vielleicht doch 60g Blei) auf Zander gehen. Eventuell auch mal mit 80g Festblei auf Karpfen.
Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einer möglichst universellen Rute dazu.
Ich habe schon viele Leute hier mit Fragen zur Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo in 11ft und 1,5lbs genervt. (danke nochmal für die geduldigen Antworten) Diese war meine erste Wahl.
Durch die ganzen geteilten Erfahrungen scheint sie für 80g Festblei und vielleicht auch 60g Blei plus Köfi einen Ticken zu schwach zu sein. Außerdem benötige ich den Quiver Part (jaja, man könnte damit vielleicht irgendwann mal ... ), wenn ich ehrlich zu mir selbst bin, wirklich nicht.
Jetzt hatte ich mich schon auf die Korum Barbel 11ft 1,75lbs eingeschossen. Diese scheint aber locker 100g zu werfen und wäre somit etwas für dauerhaft schwerere Montagen. Für das Posenangeln auf Zander und die meistens benötigten 20-40g Bleie ist sie wahrscheinlich "zu viel" des Guten.

Ich glaube, ich brauche eine Rute, die genau zwischen den beiden liegt. Sie sollte bei typischen Kanalzandern schon ein wenig mitmachen im Drill, vorzugsweise über die Spitze und bei 80g Festblei, bzw. einem größeren Karpfen im Drill, nicht an der Kotzgrenze arbeiten.

Gibt es so etwas überhaupt?
Ich finde die Fox Horizon X4 Twin Tip noch interessant, vielleicht liegt diese ja im Leistungsspektrum zwischen der Drennan und der Korum?

Oder gibt es vielleicht eine andere Rute, die diesen Spaghat schaffen könnte?

Ansonsten muss ich mich wohl oder übel erstmal beschränken.


----------



## geomas

Niklas32 - wie sich die genannten Rollen im harten Dauereinsatz machen kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Für das leichte Feedern mit Körben von leer bis 20gr sollten ordentlich gebaute 3000er Rollen taugen, denke ich. 

Gewogen habe ich die Rollen nicht, so aus dem Gefühl heraus ist die Carptek ACS 3000 FD etwas zierlicher als die Parabolix 3500X (ich kann die Rollen morgen mal nebeneinader fotografieren). Die 4000er Okuma Custom Black Feeder scheint mir gut gebaut zu sein, sie läuft etwas schwerer als die beiden genannten MAP-Rollen, fühlt sich im Lauf aber solide an. 

Letztlich ist es eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Falls Du „etwas härter angelst”, den Clip regelmäßig benutzt und es in Deinen Gewässern öfters Bonusfänge gibt wäre die 4000er Carptek FD vielleicht ne gute Wahl. An der 10ft Parabolix Bomb macht sich die gleichnamige 3500x Rolle gut, finde ich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Niklas32 - wie sich die genannten Rollen im harten Dauereinsatz machen kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Für das leichte Feedern mit Körben von leer bis 20gr sollten ordentlich gebaute 3000er Rollen taugen, denke ich.


Das ist genau der Punkt, mit der Frage nach hoher Haltbarkeit hat der Niklas mich erstmal in die Irre geführt, dachte da Richtung Coladosen in Elbe Weser Rhein.
Bei so einer leichten Angelei geht selbst eine Rolle aus nur Kunststoffhauptteilen mit ordentlichen 270-300g Masse nicht schnell kaputt und ist erträglich und günstig zu haben.


----------



## geomas

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt, mit der Frage nach hoher Haltbarkeit hat der Niklas mich erstmal in die Irre geführt, dachte da Richtung Coladosen in Elbe Weser Rhein.
> Bei so einer leichten Angelei geht selbst eine Rolle aus nur Kunststoffhauptteilen mit ordentlichen 270-300g Masse nicht schnell kaputt und ist erträglich und günstig zu haben.


Es gibt ne Menge Details, auf die man achten kann oder auch nicht. Wer richtig mit „Grundfutter herumschmaddert” sollte sich evtl. ne Rolle mit wenig „Zierlöchern” in Spule und anderswo suchen. Einzelkurbel oder Doppelkurbel, Übersetzung, Art des Schnurclips und so fort.
Für die Balance (bei einer Grundrute ja nicht so wichtig wie bei einer Posen- oder Spinnrute) sind Grifflänge und Rollengewicht zu beachten.
An einer meiner Lieblingsruten, vom Hersteller für Monos bis max. 3lb Tragkraft vorgesehen, fische ich aktuell ne 4000er Rolle mit 0,15er Maxima, weil eigentlich ausreichende kleinere Rollen mir zu zierlich an dieser gut 10ft langen Rute vorkommen.
Rollenhalter und „Vordergriffe” gibt es in etlichen Varianten, alles ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Niklas32

Ich habe heute morgen schnell noch die Bestellung fertiggemacht. Es ist die 3500er Parabolix geworden. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

vermesser
Ich hab da eine eigenes Thema draus gemacht. Das ist zu umfangreich hier im Ükel:





						Rute gesucht
					

Moin ihr Friedfischfreaks. Was haltet ihr von diesem Rütchen: https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-friedfischrute-masterfibre-universal_0215471.html ? Für gelegentliche Friedfischansitze von Aal bis Zander (ja ist kein Friedfisch). Aber ich hätte gern eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, da ich vorwiegend...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## geomas

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen schnell noch die Bestellung fertiggemacht. Es ist die 3500er Parabolix geworden.
> Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe. Ich werde berichten.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ist schon ne außergewöhnliche Combo. Einen möglichen kleinen Nachteil der Rute habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen: an den (perfekt abgestimmten) Feedertips wurde mit Farbe gespart. Hoffentlich kein Problem für Dich. Die Match-Cracks im UK legen typischerweise bei der Teichangelei die Ruten so ab, daß man Wasser als Hintergrund der Spitze hat. Dann ist Farbe wohl nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

geomas schrieb:


> Einen möglichen kleinen Nachteil der Rute habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen: ...


So etwas nachträglich nach Bestellung erfreut den suchenden Fragenden außerordentlich ...  

Unlackiert matt hat den Vorteil, dass man den Einsteck-Feedertip leichter selbst in Wunschfarbe lackieren kann, und keine überflüssige Klarlackschicht die Masse des Spitzchen noch um einige 1/10g erhöht. Ich finde, man sieht matte Spitzen auch besser gegen das Wasser.


----------



## Niklas32

Das sagst Du mir jetzt. Ich sehe schlecht


----------



## geomas

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das sagst Du mir jetzt. Ich sehe schlecht



Flasche neonfarbenen Nagellack und gib ihm...


----------



## Mescalero

Oder weiß. Andal hat das immer mal betont, Weiß wäre die "Farbe", die man bei den unterschiedlichsten Lichtverhältnissen gut sehen kann. Finde ich auch.
Wobei Rutenspitzen ja nur 3m entfernt sind, anders als Posenantennen...


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Oder weiß. Andal hat das immer mal betont, Weiß wäre die "Farbe", die man bei den unterschiedlichsten Lichtverhältnissen gut sehen kann. Finde ich auch.
> Wobei Rutenspitzen ja nur 3m entfernt sind, anders als Posenantennen...



Extrem-Beispiel:







Links ist (glaube ich) ne Parabolix-Tip, rechts die Spitze einer alten DAM Picker.
Wenn ich wählen könnte ich würde so ne Art Lollipop-Ringel-Design wie bei einigen Browning-Ruten für alle Quivertips wählen.
Aber letztlich ist es ne Frage der Gewöhnung und - wichtig - Ablage der Rute. Fürs sehr konzentrierte Fischen funktioniert für mich auch eine komplett „farblose” Spitze wie bei den Original-Tips von Tri-Cast.

PS. Kleinflußangelei/Roving ist noch wieder anders, besonders hier punktet (würde ich schätzen) ein buntes Ringel-Design.
Und Angeln am Strom mit langer, hochgestellter Rute ist auch wieder anders, speziell hier ist Weiß sicher ne gute Farbe.


----------



## Mescalero

Das leuchtet natürlich herrlich!

Ich hatte die Spitze meiner OCC-Rute weiß angestrichen, total unfachmännisch. Die Farbe musste wieder runter und etwas neonfarbener Bindfaden erfüllte denselben Zweck.


----------



## rustaweli

Deftige mist Diagnose bekommen,was sich seit Monaten abzeichnete. Egal, bin glücklich. Man soll den Moment geniessen! 




Handball, Stuttgart gegen Hamburg. Mit der Family, muss nicht immer Angeln sein! 
Wünsche Euch was!


----------



## geomas

Oh Mist, lieber rustaweli , ich drücke die Daumen.

Handball ist ne Supersportart, was das Live-Erleben angeht. Genießt die Partie!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> Oh Mist, lieber rustaweli , ich drücke die Daumen.
> 
> Handball ist ne Supersportart, was das Live-Erleben angeht. Genießt die Partie!


Ich weiß, war sogar in der Anhalt Auswahl und mein Mitspieler, Freund, dessen Paps 9 Jahre mein Trainer war, war bis vor kurzem Nationaltrainer unseres Landes. 
So, jetzt aber noch kurz nach Getränken u Pommes anstehen, dann abschalten. 
Drück Euch!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Extrem-Beispiel:



Mir fällt gerade wieder auf dass der Spitzendurchmesser mehr zur Sichtbarkeit beitägt als die Farbe.
Bei der dünnen Spitze links musste schon genauer gucken, egal ob weiß oder wasauchimmer während die knallgelbe Pilkrutenspitze rechts sicher auch mit anderen Farben gut zu sehen wäre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

rustaweli schrieb:


> Deftige mist Diagnose bekommen,was sich seit Monaten abzeichnete. Egal, bin glücklich. Man soll den Moment geniessen!
> Anhang anzeigen 426666
> 
> Handball, Stuttgart gegen Hamburg. Mit der Family, muss nicht immer Angeln sein!
> Wünsche Euch was!



Das klingt ja nicht gut, lieber Rusty.
Mach dir einen schönen Abend mit der family.


----------



## Minimax

Oje, gute Besserung lieber rustaweli  was immer es auch sein mag.

#Rutenspitzenfarbe.
Es gibt ja Untersuchungen welche Farben und Kontraste die beste Sichtigkeit bieten, auch in Abhängigkeit von Hintergrund, Lichtverhältnissen und Art der Bewegung. Ich glaube aber, da spielen dann auch individuelle Sehgewohnheiten, Gewöhnung und Vorlieben eine Rolle.
Ich persönlich bilde mir ein, daß die beste Sichtigkeit unter den meisten Bedingungen bietet Weiss wie einige schon sagten. Ein mattes Finish wie Nordlichtangler meint, hilft mir zusätzlich sehr.
Je steifer die Spitze ist, desto länger sollte die farbige Zone sein, weil die Biegung bei Biss dann entsprechend weit runterreicht. Zarte 0,75-1,5 oder Spitzlein brauchen hingegen nur ganz vorne markiert sein.
Bei Meiner Youngs und auch die Wilson Avon hatten auf ganzer Länge weisse Spitzen, ich fand das sehr komfortabel.
Ich hab auch mal bei einer Rute die Spitze weiss eingesprüht, aber genau wie bei Mescalero zerkratzte der Lack bzw. Splitterte ab, das fand ich so unansehnlich das ich das Experiment nicht wiederholt habe.
Da ich aber meist die Rute hochstelle und so gegen den Himmel sehe, komm ich zumindest tagsüber ganz gut klar. Aber ich werde auch von Tag zu Tag Blinder durch meine dumme Angewohnheit billige +2 Lesehilfen aus dem Supermarkt zu tragen.

Kurz geringelte Spitzen, ebenso wie entsprechende Posenantennen verwirren mich eher, sozusagen der Zebra-effekt.
Hg
Mini


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> #Rutenspitzenfarbe.



Die Rutenspitzen meiner Ruten würde ich wegen einer besseren Sichtbarkeit nicht mit Farbe oder dergleichen versehen. Sicherlich gibt es Tage, da ist es schwierig, die Rutenspitze aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse genau im Auge zu behalten. Da versuche ich durch Anordnung und Ablage der Rute einen Kontrast durch einen Hintergrund gegen zu steuern.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich irgendwann angefangen, auch an der normalen Rutenspitzen einen "Rod Tip Adaptor" zu benutzen, in dem ich entsprechend farblich (rot oder weiß meistens) und dann auch nachts ein Knicklicht oder ein "immer leuchtet" Teil einsetzen kann. Die Adapter gibt es in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern, so dass sie auch an einen Quiver passen.

Dass der Spitzenbereich an Quiverruten zum Teil oft weiß ist, liegt sicherlich an den Eigenschaft der "Farbe" Weiß. Aber Schwarz und Weiß sind physikalisch gesehen ja keine Farben. Sie sind deswegen gut, weil Schwarz Licht absorbiert aber Weiß dagegen das Licht gut reflektiert. So sind Posen mit schwarzen Spitzen z.B. gut bei starken Gegenlicht auf dem Wasser besser zu erkennen.

Für mich ist aber so ein kleines Helferlein die bessere Lösung, da ich hier variieren kann.






Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

rustaweli schrieb:


> Deftige mist Diagnose bekommen,was sich seit Monaten abzeichnete.



Dann mal gute Besserung egal was es ist, ich drück dir die Daumen


Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung egal was es ist, ich drück dir die Daumen
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Von mir auch, ich warte auch täglich auf eine (gute)Nachricht


----------



## Altmarkfischer

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich weiß, war sogar in der Anhalt Auswahl und mein Mitspieler, Freund, dessen Paps 9 Jahre mein Trainer war, war bis vor kurzem Nationaltrainer unseres Landes.
> So, jetzt aber noch kurz nach Getränken u Pommes anstehen, dann abschalten.
> Drück Euch!


Christian Prokop?

Ich habe für mich kürzlich Eishockey entdeckt und war auch schon zweimal bei den Saalebulls in Halle  . Basketball finde ich auch super.

Und natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## kuttenkarl

Rustaweli, ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Gleichfalls !

Möge für alle Angler und echte Naturliebhaber Naturwertschätzer hin und wieder ein dicker Brocken Gesundheit aus dem Universum vom Himmel fallen und genau treffen!


----------



## Ti-it

Auch von mir gute Besserung Rusty! rustaweli 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

#AngelHaack

Aufgrund der Diskussion hier vor ein paar Tagen, stöberte ich ein bisschen bei Haack und fand diese wunderbaren Schilfposen "Reed floats" von Premier Floats. Der Versand mittels GLS war blitzschnell. Leider war von der 3BB Variante eine Pose zu wenig im Paket. Aber das kann mal vorkommen.






Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## rustaweli

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Christian Prokop?




Danke Euch herzlichst für die Besserungswünsche!
Wird schon irgendwie.

Bei Haack habe ich heute auch angerufen. Die 4 Ruten sind leider nicht da, bekomme diese wohl aber noch vor den Feiertagen. Beim Rest ist wohl was schiefgelaufen und hätte längst versendet sein müssen. Man kümmert sich sofort darum. War trotzdem ein netter Telefon Service.
Falls es ein nächstes Mal gibt, rufe ich trotzdem vorher an, unabhängig vom Status.


----------



## geomas

#haack
Meine Sendung ist unterwegs, jetzt „hakt” es bei GLS, wird wohl aber schon. 

#premierfloats
Von den Reed-Wagglern habe ich auch welche, gut möglich, daß ich irre, aber mir kamen die empfindlicher vor als andere ähnliche Waggler (im Sinne von weniger haltbar).

#waterwolf
Da habe ich neulich geirrt und korrigiere mich: vor ner Weile (etwa 1 Jahr) war von denen wenig bis gar nix mehr zu sehen in den bekannten Angelshops. Jetzt ist Modell 2.0 weithin lieferbar.


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> #waterwolf
> Da habe ich neulich geirrt und korrigiere mich: vor ner Weile (etwa 1 Jahr) war von denen wenig bis gar nix mehr zu sehen in den bekannten Angelshops. Jetzt ist Modell 2.0 weithin lieferbar.



Habe mich schon gewundert, in einem meiner bevorzugten Angelläden steht eine Glasvitrine voll mit der Version 2.0 schon seit dem Frühjahr für unter 100 Euro das Stück und verkauft sich auch ganz gut.

Ich habe mir mal diverse Test zu solchen UW-Kameras auf YT angeschaut. Wenn die waterwolf auch nicht diverse Features wie die im Vergleich hatten, wird sie aber wegen der Verlässlichkeit gerne genommen.


Tight lines


----------



## rustaweli

#Angelladen 
Haben Besuch aus Georgien und nahm Jemanden mit. Er bekam den Mund nicht zu und ich hörte ständig laute Töne wie "Oh", "Ah", "Oha",... War mir fast unangenehm! In der Größe wie Auswahl kennt er es nicht. Die Meinung zu Preisen versank jedoch in unübersetzbares Gurgeln. Hab Maden gekauft und noch Kleinzeugs für die Picker. Geo läßt da grüßen! Jetzt will der liebe Herr aber große Fische sehen, klasse! Dann geht es wohl am WE an den Fluss, Döbel, Karpfen und Barben besuchen. Für Geo aber extra stilsicher mit der Custom Multi von "van Leeuwen. 
Die Maden werden ja nicht schlecht! 
Ich hoffe der Herr ist hart genug für den deutschen Winter!


----------



## geomas

Dace schrieb:


> Habe mich schon gewundert, in einem meiner bevorzugten Angelläden steht eine Glasvitrine voll mit der Version 2.0 schon seit dem Frühjahr für unter 100 Euro das Stück und verkauft sich auch ganz gut.
> 
> Ich habe mir mal diverse Test zu solchen UW-Kameras auf YT angeschaut. Wenn die waterwolf auch nicht diverse Features wie die im Vergleich hatten, wird sie aber wegen der Verlässlichkeit gerne genommen.
> 
> 
> Tight lines



Damit ich nicht noch mal in die Schüssel greife: _*vermutlich*_ gab es vor dem Verkauf der aktuellen 2.0-Version so etwas wie eine  „Verfügbarkeitslücke”.
Ich erinnere nur, gar keine WaterWolf in den Onlineshops als verfügbar gefunden zu haben, als ich danach suchte (ganz grob vor einem Jahr).



rustaweli - na dann viel Erfolg und auf jeden Fall ne schöne Zeit am Wasser Euch beiden!


----------



## rustaweli

geomas schrieb:


> rustaweli - na dann viel Erfolg und auf jeden Fall ne schöne Zeit am Wasser Euch beiden!


Danke Dir!
Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Release Momente, bis auf Karpfen, mit seinem schlechten English(meins ist auch nicht wirklich besser, aber immerhin) und meinem sehr gebrochenem Georgisch.  
Solch Situation hatte ich schon einmal mit meinem Schwager beim Nachtangeln hierzulande. Glaube er schüttelt heute noch unverständlich seinen Kopf.


----------



## Mescalero

Viel Erfolg rustaweli und auch sonst alles Gute!

Das Wetter soll sich entspannen, aus anglerischer Sicht. Am WE nochmal knackiger Frost und am 24. bis zu 14°C! Das ist Picker- und Posenwetter.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Mescalero schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg rustaweli und auch sonst alles Gute!
> 
> Das Wetter soll sich entspannen, aus anglerischer Sicht. Am WE nochmal knackiger Frost und am 24. bis zu 14°C! Das ist Picker- und Posenwetter.


Endlich wieder 
Dann geht's mit dem kurzen wieder ans Wasser. 
Ich hab da noch ne Bolo die gerne ans Wasser möchte. 

Petri allen die die letzten wochen gefangen haben und viel Glück rustaweli
Und  ne gute Besserung


----------



## Mescalero

Letztens habe ich irgendwo ein Döschen künstliche Maden mitbestellt, so als Alternative zum immer dabei haben.

Ich kann nur eindringlich davor warnen, diese Maden zu kaufen, wenn man eine empfindliche Nase hat. Der aus der winzigen Dose strömende Gestank ist infernalisch und geradezu bestialisch! Die Jenzi Aromateure haben wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der aus der winzigen Dose strömende Gestank ist infernalisch und geradezu bestialisch!


Wohnst du alleine oder musst du jetzt ausziehen?


----------



## Mescalero

Mit Hund und den scheint es nicht zu interessieren. Die feine Dame ist verreist, zu meinem Glück.


----------



## Kneto

rustaweli: Dir die Daumen gedrückt und gute Besserung.

Von mir noch ein kleiner Tip für die Ali-Fans. Ich bin gerade beim stöbern über Futterkörbe zu einem guten Kurs gestoßen. Bei >>> diesem <<< Angebot gibt diese für einen Preis von 0,01 - 0,65€ + Versand. In meiner Bestellung habe ich für 16 Stk. knappe 20€ inkl. Versand gezahlt.
Vielleicht braucht ja noch jemand welche für die Kommende Saison.

Euch noch einen schönen Abend und einen besinnlichen 4. Advent.


----------



## Slappy

Alles gute lieber rustaweli


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich irgendwo ein Döschen künstliche Maden mitbestellt, so als Alternative zum immer dabei haben.
> 
> Ich kann nur eindringlich davor warnen, diese Maden zu kaufen, wenn man eine empfindliche Nase hat. Der aus der winzigen Dose strömende Gestank ist infernalisch und geradezu bestialisch! Die Jenzi Aromateure haben wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet...
> Anhang anzeigen 426790


Das hört sich nach den Aromatisierten Gummimaden eines Anderen Herstellers die ich neulich hier vorgestellt hatte an:


Minimax schrieb:


> sie sind stinkig geflavourt, der Geruch erinnert schwach an den widerlich-süß-fischige Miasma toter brauner Maden.


Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann sind Deine Maden bestimmt sehr fängig: Meine Stinkis produzierten instantan wütende Bisse, phänomenal, die aber nach einigen Fischen bzw. Zeit im Wasser nachliessen, bis ich sie erneuerte- daher glaube ich das dieses wirklich widerliche Madenflavor sehr fängig ist.

Wie gross sind denn Deine, bzw. Wieviele sind denn im Töpfchen zu welchem Preis enthalten? Eine grössere bzw günstigere Stinki-Stank Variante hätte ich gerne!

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero

Die Dose kostet knapp fünf Euro und es sind 25g enthalten, geschätzt sind das mindestens 30 Stück, eher noch mehr. Die Größe der Krabbler entspricht recht gut dem Original. 

Ich hatte schonmal welche von Exner, die zwar eingelegt aber nicht aromatisiert waren. Die sahen dem Vorbild täuschend ähnlich, haben aber so gut wie nie einen Fisch anbeißen lassen.


----------



## Tricast

rustaweli : Wir drücken Dir die Daumen ganz fest und wünschen Dir und Deiner Familie die nötige Stärke für diese schlimme Zeit.

Alles Liebe Susanne und Heinz


----------



## geomas

Kneto schrieb:


> rustaweli: Dir die Daumen gedrückt und gute Besserung.
> 
> Von mir noch ein kleiner Tip für die Ali-Fans. Ich bin gerade beim stöbern über Futterkörbe zu einem guten Kurs gestoßen. Bei >>> diesem <<< Angebot gibt diese für einen Preis von 0,01 - 0,65€ + Versand. In meiner Bestellung habe ich für 16 Stk. knappe 20€ inkl. Versand gezahlt.
> Vielleicht braucht ja noch jemand welche für die Kommende Saison.
> 
> Euch noch einen schönen Abend und einen besinnlichen 4. Advent.



*Spezifikationen:*
* Größe: 55*35cm und damit fast so groß wie das geplatzte Aquarium in Berlin...


Danke für den Tipp! (ernsthaft)





Ich habe heute testweise bei einem polnischen Versand bestellt, der eine wirklich riesige Auswahl an Friedfischsachen hat.
Die Preise sind teilweise auch günstig. Habe superkleine Drahtfutterkörbe geordert und werde berichten (wurde schon alles verschickt per GLS).


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Dose kostet knapp fünf Euro und es sind 25g enthalten, geschätzt sind das mindestens 30 Stück, eher noch mehr. Die Größe der Krabbler entspricht recht gut dem Original.
> 
> Ich hatte schonmal welche von Exner, die zwar eingelegt aber nicht aromatisiert waren. Die sahen dem Vorbild täuschend ähnlich, haben aber so gut wie nie einen Fisch anbeißen lassen.


Allein gefischt oder mit Naturmade?

Ich habe das früher mal nach Verhinderung der gefärbten Maden und erheblichen absinken meiner Posenangel-Fänge (vor allem größere Fische samt Karpfen) mit der Gummimade rot + weiß Natur ausprobiert, da brauchte ich kein  Aroma, ging wieder erheblich besser als nur weiß Natur.


----------



## Minimax

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> mit der Gummimade rot + weiß Natur ausprobiert, da brauchte ich kein Aroma


Absolut, Farbkontrast ist das A und O, hat sich deutlich damals bei der Diskussion rausgestellt


----------



## geomas

#gummimaden

Mit den von Dir, Minimax , genutzten Gummimaden („Fladen Vermz”) ja auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gerne auch per Schere etwas gekürzt, die Kunst-Krabbler und immer in Kombination mit echtem Wurm oder Made. Die kleinere Ausführung (Bloodworms) habe ich noich nicht ernsthaft als Zusatzköder versucht, die könnten echt was bringen im richtig bösen Winter...
Den Gestank hatte ich mir anhand Deiner Beschreibung dramatischer vorgestellt. Naja, vermutlich haben 30 Jahre Rauchen meinen Riechkolben nachhaltig geschädigt. Den Preis fand ich sehr zivil - 3,30€ für ne Tüte mit 120/320 Stück.

Die vor etlichen Jahren besorgten und wirklich stinkenden Enterprise-Tackle Worms (im kleinen Tütchen in so ner Special-Sauce eingelegt) haben mir übrigens noch nie Fisch gebracht. Versuchen sollte ich die aber dennoch mal wieder. Vielleicht sind derartige Gummi-Kreaturen auch als Garnitur von Kunstködern (Spinner/kleiner Blinker) einsetzbar.



PS: in den Videos von den holländischen Hafenstippern war „Plastik” fast auf jedem Ködertablett zu sehen.


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gummimade rot + weiß Natur ausprobiert, da brauchte ich kein Aroma, ging wieder erheblich besser als nur weiß Natur.



Für alle diejenigen, die sich mit dem Einsatz von Kunstködern befassen. Ein meiner erfolgreichsten Rigs ist das sogenannte balanced T-Rig with floating maggots - ein Killerig aus meiner Sicht - zumindest habe ich damit unzählige große Fische gefangen. Ich schaue mir oft die Rigs und ihre Wirkungsweise in meinem "Testbecken" an, dann weiß ich schon mal, wie es unter Wasser aussehen soll.







Denn aus meiner Anschauung ist der Erfolg beim Fischen mit Kunstködern eher von der Präsentation eines Rigs und deren Komponenten abhängig als von aromatisierten Ködern. Das wäre für mich dann noch on top. Geflavourte Kunstköder haben mir zumindest keine besseren Fangergebnisse gebracht. 

Ich bin da ganz auf der Linie von Nordlichtangler , rot-weiß Natur ist eine gute Wahl.



Tight lines


----------



## Kneto

geomas schrieb:


> *Spezifikationen:*
> * Größe: 55*35cm und damit fast so groß wie das geplatzte Aquarium in Berlin...
> 
> 
> Danke für den Tipp! (ernsthaft)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe heute testweise bei einem polnischen Versand bestellt, der eine wirklich riesige Auswahl an Friedfischsachen hat.
> Die Preise sind teilweise auch günstig. Habe superkleine Drahtfutterkörbe geordert und werde berichten (wurde schon alles verschickt per GLS).


Guten Morgen.

geomas: Hast Du dazu bitte mal einen Link? Vielleicht sind diese ja eine Alternative zu den 5g Drahtkörben von Cormoran, die ich schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr finden kann.


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Für alle diejenigen, die sich mit dem Einsatz von Kunstködern befassen. Ein meiner erfolgreichsten Rigs ist das sogenannte balanced T-Rig with floating maggots - ein Killerig aus meiner Sicht - zumindest habe ich damit unzählige große Fische gefangen.


Sieht echt wahnsinnig verlockend aus, Roland. Das will ich definitiv testen. Sehe ich richtig, eine einfache Haarmontage und die Balance muss man einfach testen? 

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Sieht echt wahnsinnig verlockend aus, Roland. Das will ich definitiv testen. Sehe ich richtig, eine einfache Haarmontage und die Balance muss man einfach testen?



Das Bild ist ein Standbild aus einem kleinem Video (30 Sek.). Wer Interesse hat, dem kann ich das per PM schicken. Da sieht man, wie die das Ganze wirkt, wie sich die Maden bewegen.

Aufgrund der Kleinteiligkeit ist das Rig etwas fummelig herzustellen:

Haken ist ein 14er PD wide gabe. Als Vorfach-Schnur habe ich hier eine feine Geflochtene. Ich stelle das T aus einem Caster und einer Made her, man kann auch zwei (rote) Maden nehmen. Zuerst mache ich eine Schlaufe, mit der wird der KunstCaser fixiert (ich verwende keinen Stopper), dann kommt die Made, dann die Länge des Haar bestimme und den "knotless knot" herstellen. Dann kommt da ein feines "Tungsten" auf die Schnur und etwa 3 cm vom Haken entfernt fixiert. Jetzt kannst du die Länge des Vorfachs bestimmen, bei mir meistens nicht länger als 15 cm. Ich fische dieses Rig mit einem 30g Festblei auf Grund.






Wichtig ist, dass die Kunstköder gut auftreiben, schwimmen.  Wenn jetzt noch NaturMaden auf den Haken kommen, wird es aber leicht absinken. Damit das nicht passiert, musst du die Naturmaden mit Luft "aufpumpen" und dann vorsichtig auf den Haken ziehen - dann bekommst du so ein balanced T-Rig. Ist etwas tricky das Ganze, aber es fängt phantastisch.

Wie man Maden "aufpumpt", das wird in diesem Video gut dargestellt: Floating Maggots

Ich hoffe, ich habe es einigermaßen erklären können.


Tight lines


----------



## silverfish

Das ist dann wohl ein Finesserig.
Maden aufpumpen. 
Benutzt Du ein Hilfsmittel (Lupe)
oder so ?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Dace schrieb:


> Das Bild ist ein Standbild aus einem kleinem Video (30 Sek.). Wer Interesse hat, dem kann ich das per PM schicken. Da sieht man, wie die das Ganze wirkt, wie sich die Maden bewegen.
> 
> Aufgrund der Kleinteiligkeit ist das Rig etwas fummelig herzustellen:
> 
> Haken ist ein 14er PD wide gabe. Als Vorfach-Schnur habe ich hier eine feine Geflochtene. Ich stelle das T aus einem Caster und einer Made her, man kann auch zwei (rote) Maden nehmen. Zuerst mache ich eine Schlaufe, mit der wird der KunstCaser fixiert (ich verwende keinen Stopper), dann kommt die Made, dann die Länge des Haar bestimme und den "knotless knot" herstellen. Dann kommt da ein feines "Tungsten" auf die Schnur und etwa 3 cm vom Haken entfernt fixiert. Jetzt kannst du die Länge des Vorfachs bestimmen, bei mir meistens nicht länger als 15 cm. Ich fische dieses Rig mit einem 30g Festblei auf Grund.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426826
> 
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass die Kunstköder gut auftreiben, schwimmen.  Wenn jetzt noch NaturMaden auf den Haken kommen, wird es aber leicht absinken. Damit das nicht passiert, musst du die Naturmaden mit Luft "aufpumpen" und dann vorsichtig auf den Haken ziehen - dann bekommst du so ein balanced T-Rig. Ist etwas tricky das Ganze, aber es fängt phantastisch.
> 
> Wie man Maden "aufpumpt", das wird in diesem Video gut dargestellt: Floating Maggots
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich habe es einigermaßen erklären können.
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Sehr interessante Variante danke fürs teilen.

Gruß Max


----------



## geomas

Kneto schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> geomas: Hast Du dazu bitte mal einen Link? Vielleicht sind diese ja eine Alternative zu den 5g Drahtkörben von Cormoran, die ich schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr finden kann.



Klar, es sind die kleinsten mir als verfügbar bekannten Modelle von AS-Feeder aus Serbien. Bestellt habe ich die 2x10-Modelle hier:









						Koszyk zanętowy AS Feeder - Cage Feeder 2x10mesh - 10g
					

Koszyk zanętowy AS Feeder - Cage Feeder 2x10mesh - 10g - klasyczne koszyki o uniwersalnym przeznaczeniu. Sprawdzą się na każdej wodzie. Dobre i tanie !




					sklepdrapieznik.pl
				




Meine Lieblingsdrahtkorb-Minis sind die „Micros” von Drennan, die werden aber immer teurer. Ausdrücklich empfehlen kann ich auch die XS-Drahtkörbe von Cresta, die gibt es hier und da zu einem sehr günstigen Kurs. Gewichte bei Drennan Micro und beim leichtesten der Cresta-XS-Reihe ist 10gr.
Leichter und günstiger gibt es auch noch von Browning. Die Landi-Futterkörbe beginnen bei 5gr Gewicht, es gibt sie gewichtsmäßig sehr fein abgestuft (5/8/10/15/20gr). Es gibt oder gab sie in 2 Ausführungen: matt beschichtet mit fester Öse („Xenos Landi Feeder”) und wie auf dem Foto zu sehen mit „angecrimptem Geflecht + Wirbel”. Diese Ausführung ist evtl. nicht mehr im offiziellen Programm und ist evtl. aus weicherem Stahldraht gefertigt, so mein Eindruck.





Einige der von mir am häufigsten benutzten kleinen Futterkörbe im Größenvergleich. Der Drennan-Korb ganz rechts hat mit Abstand das geringste Volumen im Korb.


----------



## Ti-it

Danke Dace für die ausführliche Erklärung. 

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

#Spürangeln 

Ich schau mich hier immer mal wieder auch am Spinnrutenmarkt um. Vorallem am Gebrauchtmarkt, da mir die neuen Spinnruten großteils einfach zu hart sind. 
Zum "Biss über die Schnur erfühlen" finde ich Spinnruten ganz vorzüglich. Aufgrund der meist großen Ringdurchmesser und somit fehlenden Reibung, wird der Biss gut über die Schnur übertragen. 

Hab mir da nun wieder 2 Ruten zugelegt. Yad Seattle in 2,70m Länge und einem WG von 20 bis 40 Gramm. 
Die werden bei mir am kleinen Fluss im Frühling und Sommer bei üppigem Bewuchs zum Einsatz kommen. 










Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

silverfish schrieb:


> Benutzt Du ein Hilfsmittel (Lupe)
> oder so ?





Die possierlichen Tierchen sind intelligent - die können das ganz alleine.  

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Ti-it schrieb:


> #Spürangeln
> 
> Ich schau mich hier immer mal wieder auch am Spinnrutenmarkt um. Vorallem am Gebrauchtmarkt, da mir die neuen Spinnruten großteils einfach zu hart sind.
> Zum "Biss über die Schnur erfühlen" finde ich Spinnruten ganz vorzüglich. Aufgrund der meist großen Ringdurchmesser und somit fehlenden Reibung, wird der Biss gut über die Schnur übertragen.
> 
> Hab mir da nun wieder 2 Ruten zugelegt. Yad Seattle in 2,70m Länge und einem WG von 20 bis 40 Gramm.
> Die werden bei mir am kleinen Fluss im Frühling und Sommer bei üppigem Bewuchs zum Einsatz kommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 426836
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426837
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Ti-it



Glückwunsch - interessant die Bauweise des vorderen Griffteils - so etwas habe ich öfters bei Ruten niederländischer Firmen gesehen.


----------



## rustaweli

#Haack die Nächste! 
Das Wirrwarr geht weiter. Heute erhielt ich 2 Päckchen. Laut innenliegenden Lieferschein war alles dabei, bis auf die 4 Ruten. Nur war in einer Packung das Tripod, im anderen kleinen Päckchen die Rollen und die Box. Keine Spur vom Roving Kit, wie sollte es auch mit reinpassen. Telefonisch niemand mehr erreicht und dann halt eine Mail geschrieben. Dieses Hin und Her stresst mich, ernsthaft!


----------



## Jason

rustaweli schrieb:


> #Haack die Nächste!
> Das Wirrwarr geht weiter. Heute erhielt ich 2 Päckchen. Laut innenliegenden Lieferschein war alles dabei, bis auf die 4 Ruten. Nur war in einer Packung das Tripod, im anderen kleinen Päckchen die Rollen und die Box. Keine Spur vom Roving Kit, wie sollte es auch mit reinpassen. Telefonisch niemand mehr erreicht und dann halt eine Mail geschrieben. Dieses Hin und Her stresst mich, ernsthaft!


Ich wünsche dir viel Glück das die Sache gut für dich ausgeht. Echt blöd das man sich zu der Zeit mit solchen dingen auseinandersetzen muss. Ich hasse auch solche Angelegenheiten..

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


>



Das sieht echt vielversprechend   aus das kommt auf meine Liste, das muß ich probieren


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Ich bin gerade mal wieder so durch mein Bücherregal für Angelbücher gegangen. Und dabei sind (ur)alt Schätze zum Vorschein gekommen:

Die CATCH MOORE - Bücher sind aus Anfang der 1970er.

Und das Büchlein von CAPT L.A. PARKER " ROACH - HOW TO CATCH THEM " ist ein Original von 1954, darunter eine deutsche Fassung von 1976.






In den kleinen Dingern steht manchmal mehr drin als in heutigen Angelbüchern - aber über Rotaugen würde bestimmt kein Verlag mehr ein Buch heutzutage in Deutschland herausbringen - sei es auch noch so klein.


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> #Spürangeln
> 
> Ich schau mich hier immer mal wieder auch am Spinnrutenmarkt um. Vorallem am Gebrauchtmarkt, da mir die neuen Spinnruten großteils einfach zu hart sind.
> Zum "Biss über die Schnur erfühlen" finde ich Spinnruten ganz vorzüglich. Aufgrund der meist großen Ringdurchmesser und somit fehlenden Reibung, wird der Biss gut über die Schnur übertragen.
> 
> Hab mir da nun wieder 2 Ruten zugelegt. Yad Seattle in 2,70m Länge und einem WG von 20 bis 40 Gramm.
> Die werden bei mir am kleinen Fluss im Frühling und Sommer bei üppigem Bewuchs zum Einsatz kommen.


Solche Spinruten alter Machart bekommt man heute günstig, als Reste und gebraucht noch günstiger.
Weil die für aktuelles Spinnen zu weich sind, sowieso zu schwer ab schon Blank gefertig sind, und für straffe Aktion zuviel altertümliche Ringmassen und Ringfabrikate mitbringen, also zum Schwabbeln bei viel anglerischer Rutenaktivität neigen. Also viel überlagertes Zeugs von da ...
In der tyischen früheren "Balzer"-Bauart 2000+ sind sie zudem sehr robust, quasi als Vielschichtenblnak unzerstörbar. 

Holzapplikationen als Abschlüsse finde ich allerbestens , technisch ist es den Alu-Ringlein haushoch überlegen in der Blankschonung bei Extremlast und zudem Kälte-technisch sehr gut, aber resistenter als Kork und damit optimal verleimbar und vereinbar. Der Selbermacher erschafft sowas eigenhändig.

Ich nehme dafür lieber die 3m Länge, damit kann man mehr machen, auch noch mit Pose und so.


----------



## Ti-it

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> zudem Kälte-technisch sehr gut,


Apropos Kälte. Gibt es eigtl irgend eine Auswirkung von beispielsweise aktueller Minusgrade auf den Rutenblank? Vllt sogar Anfälligkeit auf Schäden etc. 
Das würde mich echt interessieren. 

Danke und Gruss 
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ti-it schrieb:


> Apropos Kälte. Gibt es eigtl irgend eine Auswirkung von beispielsweise aktueller Minusgrade auf den Rutenblank? Vllt sogar Anfälligkeit auf Schäden etc.
> Das würde mich echt interessieren.


Keine Kälteprobleme bekannt, bis -10Grad aktiv habe ich es aktiv im Einsatz ausprobiert, darunter noch nicht.
Vieljährige Lagerung bis etwa -25 Grad in Schweden in Ferienhaus und Schuppen ohne erkennbare Probleme oder Folgen.

Anfrierende Schnur auf der Spule (beim kräftigen Auswurfe eben, Geflecht/Dyneema/PE noch viel mehr als Mono)
kann sehr schnell zum Rutenkiller werden, vor allem leichthin unerkannt  bei gefrierenden nebeligen Temperaturabfall bei Sonnenuntergang, etwa +2 Sonne auf -5 halbdunkel abstürzend.

Dem Blank schaden Temperaturen ab 70-80 Grad aufwärts, mit der durchbratenden stundenlangen Einwirkzeit erst richtig.
Schwarze Blanks in praller Sonne und dann kräftig belasten beim Auswurf kann reichen, selbt wenn nicht sofort knacksen. Die Tropenmeeresangler wissen schon, warum sie gerne grellweiße Blanks verwenden.
Bei ab 110 Grad aufwärts erweicht das Bindeharz und der gesamte Blank wirklich sehr schnell.
Habe da eher unabsichtlich  doch schon einiges mit Feuerzeug und Heißluftpistole zerstört.

Je weniger Resin=Klebharz, umso empfindlicher sind die Blanks übrigens, das Carbon selber leitet Hitze besser als Klebharz.
Also gerade die teuren Blanks aus Matten und Aufrollung mit engerer Verpressung sind dadurch schon viel empfindlicher. Also alle hyperduper Leichtbaublanks.


----------



## Ti-it

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Keine Kälteprobleme bekannt, bis -10Grad aktiv habe ich es aktiv im Einsatz ausprobiert, darunter noch nicht.
> Vieljährige Lagerung bis etwa -25 Grad in Schweden in Ferienhaus und Schuppen ohne erkennbare Probleme oder Folgen.
> 
> Anfrierende Schnur auf der Spule (beim kräftigen Auswurfe eben, Geflecht/Dyneema/PE noch viel mehr als Mono)
> kann sehr schnell zum Rutenkiller werden, vor allem leichthin unerkannt  bei gefrierenden nebeligen Temperaturabfall bei Sonnenuntergang, etwa +2 Sonne auf -5 halbdunkel abstürzend.
> 
> Dem Blank schaden Temperaturen ab 70-80 Grad aufwärts, mit der durchbratenden stundenlangen Einwirkzeit erst richtig.
> Schwarze Blanks in praller Sonne und dann kräftig belasten beim Auswurf kann reichen, selbt wenn nicht sofort knacksen. Die Tropenmeeresangler wissen schon, warum sie gerne grellweiße Blanks verwenden.
> Bei ab 110 Grad aufwärts erweicht das Bindeharz und der gesamte Blank wirklich sehr schnell.
> Habe da eher unabsichtlich  doch schon einiges mit Feuerzeug und Heißluftpistole zerstört.
> 
> Je weniger Resin=Klebharz, umso empfindlicher sind die Blanks übrigens, das Carbon selber leitet Hitze besser als Klebharz.
> Also gerade die teuren Blanks aus Matten und Aufrollung mit engerer Verpressung sind dadurch schon viel empfindlicher. Also alle hyperduper Leichtbaublanks.


Danke dir! Dein umfassendes Wissen über sämtliches Angelmaterial erstaunt mich immer wieder aufs Neue! 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Danke!
Ein Teil macht die Zeit bzw. die vergehenden Jahre, das andere die unstillbare Leidenschafft, darüber alles zu wissen wollen. 
Und dann sowohl das handwerkliche Probieren bis Trial and Error und auch mal volles Risiko, Spaß an Mechanik und Messtechnik, und viel gezielt Angeln gehen zum probieren und experimentieren, eben auch zu ungunsten des eigentlichen Fischfangs, so 4-6 Ruten parallel reihum ausprobieren und immer wieder vergleichen.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ein Teil macht die Zeit bzw. die vergehenden Jahre, das andere die unstillbare Leidenschafft, darüber alles zu wissen wollen.
> Und dann sowohl das handwerkliche Probieren bis Trial and Error und auch mal volles Risiko, Spaß an Mechanik und Messtechnik, und viel gezielt Angeln gehen zum probieren und experimentieren, eben auch zu ungunsten des eigentlichen Fischfangs, so 4-6 Ruten parallel reihum ausprobieren und immer wieder vergleichen.


Nicht zu vergessen unverfüllbare Lagerflächen und erheblicher Wohlstand....


----------



## rustaweli

Ti-it schrieb:


> Apropos Kälte. Gibt es eigtl irgend eine Auswirkung von beispielsweise aktueller Minusgrade auf den Rutenblank? Vllt sogar Anfälligkeit auf Schäden etc.
> Das würde mich echt interessieren.
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> Ti-it


Nein, zumindest nicht im normalen Bereich. Wir stellen sehr viel auf Kohlefaserbasis her. Kenne etliche Rohgewebe etc. Wir stellen her für Luftfahrt, Raumfahrt und etliche andere Bereiche. Nicht nur auf Kohlebasis, aber viel. Auch für den Wehrbereich. Kohlegewebe werden imprägniert in Hitzebereichen weit über 100 Grad. Dann gelagert bei mindestens -18 Grad, vor Auslieferung als Halbware oder der Weiterverarbeitung. Pressen wir bei uns diese selbst, sind es ebenso Temperaturen über 100 Grad plus.
Sorgen würde ich mir bei Prepregs eher über wirklich konstante Werte über die Quadratmeter machen, trotz QS und fertigungsbegleitender Prüfung. Da kann es schon leichte Schwankungen geben.


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> Und das Büchlein von CAPT L.A. PARKER " ROACH - HOW TO CATCH THEM " ist ein Original von 1954, darunter eine deutsche Fassung von 1976.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In den kleinen Dingern steht manchmal mehr drin als in heutigen Angelbüchern - aber über Rotaugen würde bestimmt kein Verlag mehr ein Buch heutzutage in Deutschland herausbringen - sei es auch noch so klein.



Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort, ich glaub ich muß mich auch mal nach entsprechender Lektüre umsehen



rustaweli schrieb:


> Nein, zumindest nicht im normalen Bereich. Wir stellen sehr viel auf Kohlefaserbasis her. Kenne etliche Rohgewebe etc. Wir stellen her für Luftfahrt, Raumfahrt und etliche andere Bereiche. Nicht nur auf Kohlebasis, aber viel. Auch für den Wehrbereich. Kohlegewebe werden imprägniert in Hitzebereichen weit über 100 Grad. Dann gelagert bei mindestens -18 Grad, vor Auslieferung als Halbware oder der Weiterverarbeitung. Pressen wir bei uns diese selbst, sind es ebenso Temperaturen über 100 Grad plus.
> Sorgen würde ich mir bei Prepregs eher über wirklich konstante Werte über die Quadratmeter machen, trotz QS und fertigungsbegleitender Prüfung. Da kann es schon leichte Schwankungen geben.



Ich sag ja hier sind Experten aus sämtlichen Bereichen vertreten
hier werden sie geholfen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja hier sind Experten aus sämtlichen Bereichen vertreten
> hier werden sie geholfen


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Vielen Dank Männer!! 

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## dawurzelsepp

#Kälte

Ich war gestern für 1 Stunde bei -2°C beim Werfen draußen, trotz gefetteter Schnur gab es nach 30 min Perücke auf Perücke. Die Schnur wurde auf der Spule mit dem Geflecht und Eis immer voller bis eig kein Fischen mehr möglich war. Das Wetter und die Kälte wäre eig wirklich gegangen doch mit Geflecht keine Chance weiterzuangeln. zudem war nicht mehr wirklich viel eisfreie Fläche im Fluß vorhanden, das Eis schloß langsam die Oberfläche und heute wird der Fluß wohl größtenteils geschlossen sein. Es macht also nicht wirklich Sinn bei solchen Temperaturen raus zu gehen außer man ist so verrückt wie ich 

#Kunstköder/Kunstmade etc.

Bei diesem Thema kann ich nur auf einem älteren Artikel der FF verweisen, 4/2012 wurde unter dem Titel "Alles echt" von der SHG einige unterschiedliche Künstliche Köder gezeigt. Was ich bis dahin auch nicht kannte, für unseren Minimax evtl interessant, das es Frühstücksfleisch oder Brotflocken als Imitat gibt. Beim Thema Schwerpunkt Schleie 2013 widerrum wir ebenfalls auf die Imitate eingegangen.Hier wird z.B. beschrieben eine Kombination aus 2 echten Maiskörnern und einem auftreibenden rotem Kunstkorn am 10er Haken zu nehmen bzw 3 echte Weizenkörner , 2 Hanfimitate und ein künstliches Maiskorn. 
Hatte ich eig schon erwähnt das ich mir die Artikel der SHG aus der FF immer ausgeschnitten und abgeheftet hab 

Aus Datenschutzgründen kann ich euch leider die Artikel nicht einstellen sonst würden die Admins das  erheben aber evtl kann Roland noch etwas zu den Berichten sagen.


----------



## Niklas32

Nachdem die neue Combo Donnerstag morgen bestellt wurde und direkt am nächsten Tag mittags geliefert wurde, habe ich das gute Stück heute mal leicht zweckentfremdet und ans Wasser geführt. 












Insgesamt eine echt tolle Combo, die sich mit viel Gefühl fischen lässt. Die Spitze ist sehr sensibel und zeigt kleinste Zupfer gut an. Das Drillverhalten war ebenfalls ein Träumchen. 

Den Griff hatte ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt. Ich war bei der Bestellung von recht hartem schwarzen Material ausgegangen und war überrascht, wie weich und anpassungsfähig das Material ist. Das macht das handling sogar noch angenehmer als erwartet. Ich hoffe, dass das weiche Material trotzdem relativ widerstandsfähig ist. 

Vielen Dank nochmal fürs unermüdliche beraten, geomas. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Combo über längere Zeit beim echten Feedern macht.


----------



## geomas

Bei alten Büchern generell liebe ich die Schreibweise, ebenso irritierend wie faszinierend die Anekdoten darin. 
Es gab in der DDR-Angelzeitschrift „Deutscher Angelsport” (DIN A5, Vorläufer der Rute&Rolle) eine Weile spannende Geschichten aus der Nachkriegszeit. Leider erinnere ich den Autor nicht, es war die Perspektive von Teenagern, die mit viel Phantasie die Angelei mit dem betrieben, was nach dem Krieg eben noch so verfügbar war. Als Kind für mich das Highlight der Verbandszeitschrift, die sonst von den Betriebsangelgruppen von Chemiekombinaten berichtete (das war etwas böse formuliert, es gab viele gute Artikel darin).
Das fiel mir gerade ein - also viel Spaß beim Lesen, lieber Dace !


Super, daß Dir die Parabolix-Combo so gefällt - Du wirst sicher viel Freude mit der MAP-Kombination haben, Niklas32 .


----------



## Astacus74

Ich hätte heute ca. 2 Stunden loskönnen, Ziel war der Einlauf des kleinen Flüßchens in den See.

Problem das Eis hat alles im Griff, diese Stelle friert mit als letztes zu (war schon immer so) naja also habe ich mich mit dem Akkuschrauber und Bohrer auf den Weg gemacht und mal geschaut wie dick das Eis ist.

Bei mir am Koiteich sind 20cm drauf, das hat schon mal Hoffnung gemacht...
am Flüßchen ca. 2m vom Ufer waren stolze 16cm Eis ein wenig Hoffnung hatte ich noch, 4m weiter waren es nur noch 11cm die Hoffnung schwand langsam, dann habe ich mich weiter vorgetastet ca. 7m vom Ufer entfernt waren es nur noch 7cm.

Das Eis hat unter meinem Gewicht (etwas über 100kg) nicht mal geknackt Kristalklar lag es unter meinen
Füßenauf dem Flüßchen,
ich habe es trotzdem vorgezogen vorsichtig den Rückzug anzutreten, 7cm sind auf einem Gewässer nicht ausreichend, schade eigentlich war das erste mal seit Jahren das ich hätte Eisangeln können.
Ich denke ein paar Augenrot wren mir sichergewesen.
Aber Lebensmüde bin ich dann doch nicht.

Und bei 4m sind das am Flüßchen mal grade 80cm Wasser mit 50cm Schlamm am Grund also ich find nicht wirklich Zielführend für das Eisangeln.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero

Sehr schade, Eisangeln wäre mal was...
Ich bin mir sicher, dass zumindest die Weiher bei uns stabil genug gefroren sind aber Eisangeln ist nicht erlaubt. 

Ab heute setzt Tauwetter ein, so richtig unglücklich bin ich damit nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher

Astacus74 schrieb:


> schade eigentlich war das erste mal seit Jahren das ich hätte Eisangeln können.





Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr schade, Eisangeln wäre mal was...


Allerdings, denn mangels Gelegenheit, habe ich da einen gewissen Lernbedarf.. .


----------



## Ti-it

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr schade, Eisangeln wäre mal was...
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass zumindest die Weiher bei uns stabil genug gefroren sind aber Eisangeln ist nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Ab heute setzt Tauwetter ein, so richtig unglücklich bin ich damit nicht.


Ein gewisser Altwasserabschnitt war früher bei uns immer Treffpunkt für Jung und Alt. Eisstockschießen, Schlittschuhlaufen, Eishockey. Es war ein Traum. Leider sind die Winter mittlerweile zu mild und der Abschnitt ohnehin fast verlandet.






Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Es gab in der DDR-Angelzeitschrift „Deutscher Angelsport” (DIN A5, Vorläufer der Rute&Rolle) eine Weile spannende Geschichten aus der Nachkriegszeit. Leider erinnere ich den Autor nicht, es war die Perspektive von Teenagern, die mit viel Phantasie die Angelei mit dem betrieben, was nach dem Krieg eben noch so verfügbar war. Als Kind für mich das Highlight der Verbandszeitschrift,


 
Weißt du noch den Jahrgang?


----------



## rustaweli

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ab heute setzt Tauwetter ein, so richtig unglücklich bin ich damit nicht.


Ich schon etwas. Die Schmelze setzt ein und es ist deutlich mehr Bewegung im Strom. Wird wohl nix mit der feinsten Picker. Mal sehen, vielleicht schnappe ich mir Pepe's Picker, mixe etwas Futter zurecht, wechsle zwischen Madenkorb und Made sowie Brotkörbchen und Mini Brotboilie und lasse mich an einem Schleuseneingang nieder.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich schon etwas. Die Schmelze setzt ein und es ist deutlich mehr Bewegung im Strom. Wird wohl nix mit der feinsten Picker. Mal sehen, vielleicht schnappe ich mir Pepe's Picker, mixe etwas Futter zurecht, wechsle zwischen Madenkorb und Made sowie Brotkörbchen und Mini Brotboilie und lasse mich an einem Schleuseneingang nieder.


Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du was erwischst und dein Plan aufgeht.
Gruß Max


----------



## kuttenkarl

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Aber Lebensmüde bin ich dann doch nicht.


Frank, alles richtig gemacht. Sicherheit geht vor.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weißt du noch den Jahrgang?


Leider nicht, auch die ne Ewigkeit behaltenen Ausgaben habe ich inzwischen nicht mehr. 
Grob geschätrzt könnte es um 1985-87 gewesen sein, ich kann aber irren.


----------



## geomas

Viel Erfolg, lieber rustaweli !


----------



## Mescalero

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich schon etwas. Die Schmelze setzt ein und es ist deutlich mehr Bewegung im Strom. Wird wohl nix mit der feinsten Picker. Mal sehen, vielleicht schnappe ich mir Pepe's Picker, mixe etwas Futter zurecht, wechsle zwischen Madenkorb und Made sowie Brotkörbchen und Mini Brotboilie und lasse mich an einem Schleuseneingang nieder.


Des einen Freud' ist des anderen Leid.

Das Tauwetter macht hier das Angeln überhaupt erst möglich, woanders gibt es hohe Pegel und andere Widrigkeiten. 

Viel Erfolg, egal wie mies die Bedingungen sind!


----------



## rustaweli

Mythos Winterrotaugen. 
Habe die erwähnte Picker drinnen, mit Madenkorb und einen Futterball hinterher. 
Die Old School Picker ist aber auch dabei, vielleicht wechsle ich sie als Joker ein.


----------



## silverfish

Petri Heil Schota ! 
Zieh n paar Rutilus !


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Leider nicht, auch die ne Ewigkeit behaltenen Ausgaben habe ich inzwischen nicht mehr.
> Grob geschätrzt könnte es um 1985-87 gewesen sein, ich kann aber irren.



Müsste ich hier haben.
Wenn du die nochmal lesen willst, sag Bescheid.
Dann suche ich se raus und schicke se dir und du bringst se mir zu einem gemeinsamen Angelausflug wieder mit (oder schickst se irgendwann zurück).


----------



## rustaweli

Naja, was soll ich sagen...
Vielleicht lag es daran daß ich diesen Joker im beidseitigem Einvernehmen nicht brachte.




Halbherzige Erwährmung des Jokers, falsche Trainerentscheidung, man weiß es nicht!
Jedenfalls nenne man mich da heute




Dafür erwartete mich daheim ein erneutes Päckchen. Somit ist bis auf die Ruten für meine Kids und mich das Specimen Hunting auf Döbel, Barben, Karpfen, Aale komplett.




Sind happy, noch dazu kam ein Tenkara Set aus fernen Landen an.


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Allerdings, denn mangels Gelegenheit, habe ich da einen gewissen Lernbedarf.. .



Mein Plan sah so aus,  4-6m vor dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer 4-5 Löcher in Strömungsrichtung in Reihe mit 3-4m Abstand zueinander bohren.
Dann im obersten Loch schön eingeweichtes Brot als Anfutter reinschütten und in den unteren Löcher mit Made oder Brotflocke knapp über Grund auf Rotaugen mit 3-4gr Pose fischen.
Man kann in den Befischten Löchern auch noch zusätzlich ein paar Maden einbringen, kommt drauf an wie gut die Rotaugen beißen.
An meiner ausgewählten Stelle hat das schon mal funktioniert.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ab heute setzt Tauwetter ein, so richtig unglücklich bin ich damit nicht.



Dann kann man wieder normal fischen



Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Altwasserabschnitt war früher bei uns immer Treffpunkt für Jung und Alt. Eisstockschießen, Schlittschuhlaufen, Eishockey. Es war ein Traum. Leider sind die Winter mittlerweile zu mild und der Abschnitt ohnehin fast verlandet.







rustaweli schrieb:


> Mythos Winterrotaugen.
> Habe die erwähnte Picker drinnen, mit Madenkorb und einen Futterball hinterher.
> Die Old School Picker ist aber auch dabei, vielleicht wechsle ich sie als Joker ein.





rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, was soll ich sagen...
> Vielleicht lag es daran daß ich diesen Joker im beidseitigem Einvernehmen nicht brachte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halbherzige Erwährmung des Jokers, falsche Trainerentscheidung, man weiß es nicht!



Winterrotaugen werde ich zwischen den Jahren angeln



rustaweli schrieb:


> Dafür erwartete mich daheim ein erneutes Päckchen. Somit ist bis auf die Ruten für meine Kids und mich das Specimen Hunting auf Döbel, Barben, Karpfen, Aale komplett.



Na war der Tackleaffe erfolgreich hm der Weihnachtsmann etwas schnell



Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it

Puhh, heute war es schwierig. Bitterkalt, eisiger Ostwind. 










Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Ti-it !

So viel Fisch war mir leider nicht vergönnt, nicht mal ein bisschen Fisch.




Endlich sind größere Abschnitte wieder flüssig und man kann angeln. Diese Stelle war gestern noch teilweise und vor zwei Tagen komplett gefroren.




Ich habe sbiroliniert und bei der Gelegenheit die für mich neuen Stinkemaden getestet, kombiniert mit einer echten Bienenmade. 

Treiben lassen, gegen die Strömung, verzögert oder Sbiro absinken lassen und Tee- und Rauchpause machen - kein Fisch interessierte sich für mein Madenkompott.
Wahrscheinlich muss das Ganze feiner sein, nur eine oder zwei Krabbler am 18er Haken (ich hatte einen 12er) und keine Bienenmade.

Immerhin gab es einen Icevogel zu sehen und auch gelegentliche Kringel auf der Wasseroberfläche, Fische sind jedenfalls da.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Ein guten Platz am Kachelofen oder ähnliches für euch 2 Eiswetterangler!  

Selbst das Fischfoto  wirkt wie gefrostet ...


----------



## Dace

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein guten Platz am Kachelofen





Ti-it schrieb:


> Puhh, heute war es schwierig. Bitterkalt, eisiger Ostwind.



Petri den Winteranglern! 

Da kommt der gute alte Spruch wieder zutage: Wer am Ofen sitz, fängt nichts - die Wahrheit liegt draußen am Wasser. 

Wobei - ich muss langsam auch mal vom Ofen weg ...

Tight lines


----------



## silverfish

Mescalero schrieb:


> Immerhin gab es einen Icevogel zu sehen und auch gelegentliche Kringel auf der Wasseroberfläche, Fische sind jedenfalls da.


 Kleine Kringel sind doch steigende Fische. 
Probier es in dem Fall mit kleinsten schwarzen Fliegen, Grösse 20 oder so.
Ist in dem Gewässer doch n Fall für die Tenkara.
 Jetzt haste schon so'n feines kleines Gewässer.


----------



## Tricast

Wie soll das bei Dir funktionieren mit Rolle? Das ist einfach ein Unding.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Danke dir! Dein umfassendes Wissen über sämtliches Angelmaterial erstaunt mich immer wieder aufs Neue!
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Absolut richtig, und schön ists das von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal zu sagen.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ein Teil macht die Zeit bzw. die vergehenden Jahre, das andere die unstillbare Leidenschafft, darüber alles zu wissen wollen.
> Und dann sowohl das handwerkliche Probieren bis Trial and Error und auch mal volles Risiko, Spaß an Mechanik und Messtechnik, und viel gezielt Angeln gehen zum probieren und experimentieren, eben auch zu ungunsten des eigentlichen Fischfangs, so 4-6 Ruten parallel reihum ausprobieren und immer wieder vergleichen.


Ja, und da schließe ich mich an, trotz Kontroversen in Randbereichen bist Du eine wichtige und unverzichtbare Stimme hier im Freundeskreis, lieber Nordlichtangler, schön das Du an Board bist, und umso mehr freue ich mich auf GW23


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Auf das Live-Treffen freu ich mich auch! 
vlt. sogar eher in Bremen !?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Kennt einer oder fischt jemand von euch eine dieser Match-Float Ruten?
(nur positiv Meldung notwendig )

Browning Black Magic CFX Match 390cm/13ft   3tlg 0-20g
Browning Black Magic CFX Match H 390cm/13ft 3tlg 0-35g
Browning Black Magic CFX Match 420cm/14ft   3tlg 0-20g

Besonders die H 0-35g hat es mir angetan, mich schon länger neugierig gemacht, vlt. eine richtige Carp-Matche und nicht nur eine Ukel-Match.
Wie auch die leichtere 13ft auf Gleichheit mit meiner Shimano getestet werden muss.
Wenn die 420/14ft dick genug in HT und MT wäre, wäre sie auch was, ansonsten reicht der günstige Carbonblank nicht aus.


----------



## Mescalero

Bis jetzt tut sich noch nichts aber ich habe auch eben erst aufgebaut. Köder heute Mais+Stinkmade.


----------



## rhinefisher

Mescalero schrieb:


> ich habe auch eben erst aufgebaut.


Schicker Koffer!
Viel Glück mit den Fischen... .

Ich habe jetzt ne neue Stippe; 25lbs Lifting Power und 200lbs Line Rating.....





Bin mal gespannt, ob es mir gelingt damit ne volle Wasserflasche anzuheben....


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob es mir gelingt damit ne volle Wasserflasche anzuheben....



Ich auch.
Was ist das für ne Rute?


----------



## Mescalero

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ne neue Stippe; 25lbs Lifting Power und 200lbs Line Rating.....


So eine Rute habe ich auch, die hat aber ein 8er Gewinde vorn drin und wurde mir als Kescherstab verkauft.


----------



## Mescalero

Angeln ist so abwechslungsreich, kein Tag ist wie der andere. Mal fängt man nichts, mal geht man als Schneider nach Hause. 

Am Bach gab es gleich zu Beginn einen Biss, der Fisch hing aber nicht bzw. hat er den Haken wieder ausgespuckt. 

Ganz leer ging ich trotzdem nicht aus, nebenan im taubtrüben Ginst am Musenhain hing ein ziemlich frischer Spinner - nicht mal ein Hauch von Oxid ist dran.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Was ist das für ne Rute?


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005002614266794.html?spm=a2g0o.order_detail.0.0.69edf19c47qqmC&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu


----------



## Professor Tinca

Cooles Teil. 
Würde ich ich mir auch kaufen wenn das nicht gerade aliexpress wäre.


----------



## Dace

So, heute habe ich mal das warme Plätzchen am Ofen verlassen und war am Flüsschen - leider ohne Erfolg, nicht einen Zupf gab es. Frühstücksfleisch oder Käsepaste, kein Döbel vergriff sich an meine Köder. Wird Zeit, dass mal ein kräftiges Hochwasser die Chevins mal aus ihren sicheren Unterständen herausspült, die Strömung ist momentan mehr als lahm. Aber ausschlaggebend für das schlechte Beißverhalten ist aber glaube ich die Wassertemperatur von knapp drei Grad, das ist nicht viel, zwei drei Grad mehr würden sich nach meiner Erfahrung positiv auswirken.

Dabei wollte ich doch meinen neuesten Zugang einweihen: eine schöne 11' 4 " Tipster von  E.Anglian Rod Company. Die hat eine weichere eingesetzte Spitze im Spitzenteil - die Diskussion hatten wir ja letztens - da wollte glaube ich Minimax so ein Teil selbst bauen. Das Handteil ist kräftig ausgelegt, da kann ruhig mal was größeres am Haken sein.









Und zwei schöne Bücher gab es auch: Old Man River - The Life and Times of Frank Guttfield. Sein Buch "Das Überlisten kapitaler Fische" habe ich zigmal gelesen, hat wesentlich meinen Specimen-Hunter-Geist geprägt.

Und dann noch Bob Buteux's Royalty Days, voll mit alten S&W-Fotos mit vielen alten Cracks aus der Specimen Hunter Szene aus den 1950er und 1960er Jahren. Allein schon das Buchcover, einfach immer wieder toll die fotografischen Zeichnungen.










Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Nabend liebe Jungs,

wie ihr gemerkt habt ist anglerisch gerade nicht viel los mit mir, verzeiht.

Aaaber: Wie jedes Jahr wenn es dem Ende zugeht, möchte ich traditionell alle Ükels erinnern, mahnen und ernstlich drauf hinweisen:

*Bitte denkt alle rechtzeitig daran Eure Marken, Scheine, Karten und all die Lizenzen und Papiere zu erneuern*. Nicht das die Vereine, Angelläden Behörden etc. Zwischen den Feiertagen zumachen, und man dann am 1.1. plötzlich als Schwarzangler dasteht!

Herzlich,
Eure
Minitante


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> *Bitte denkt alle rechtzeitig daran Eure Marken, Scheine, Karten und all die Lizenzen und Papiere zu erneuern*.



Schon erledigt.


----------



## Tricast

Bei uns auch schon erledigt. Danke für den Wink.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Kneto

Ich habe meine Jahresmarke für mein Bundesland ebenfalls schon erhalten/geklebt. Nur die Marke für das benachbarte Brandenburg fehlt noch, was aber organisatorische Gründe des Kreisangelvereins hat. Die Verlängerung meines Fischereischeins entfällt, ich habe mich damals für Lebenslänglich entschieden.


----------



## Minimax

Kneto schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Jahresmarke für mein Bundesland ebenfalls schon erhalten/geklebt. Nur die Marke für das benachbarte Brandenburg fehlt noch, was aber organisatorische Gründe des Kreisangelvereins hat. Die Verlängerung meines Fischereischeins entfällt, ich habe mich damals für Lebenslänglich entschieden.


Darf ich nach dem Bundesland fragen?

Ich hab jetzt wieder DAFVmässig Ganz Berlin/Brandenburg unter meiner Fuchtel, und für 10-15 Euro kann ich mir jederzeit (Angeldealer hat Jahreskarten vorrätig) Meckpomm, Sachsen-Anhalt oder Sachsen dazukaufen. Ich liebe die ostdeutschen Gewässerpools!

Ich könnte also jederzeit Raids in benachbarte Ükelregionen starten, also seid alle gewarnt. Könnt sein das das Minimobil am Horizont auftaucht wie ein Drachenschiff!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ist schon in Planung danke trotzdem für die erinnerung. 
Ich sitze gerade am Fluss und sinnier wie ich nun weiter mache. Mit jeder Runde die ich auf Stacheldöbel und Schnabeldöbel unterwegs bin merke ich mehr das dies nicht meine Angelei ist.
Mein Problem ist das ich im Winter Tagsüber nicht los komme und ich somit meine bevorzugten stellen nicht befischen kann da dort Nachtangelverbot herrscht. Auf der Hessischen Seite hab ich bei meinen Touren ein paar interessante Flecken gefunden die man auch des Nachts abangeln könnte.
Ich bin aber völlig Ratlos mit welcher Taktik ich da vorgehen kann und ob es überhaupt lohnt sich die Nacht im Winter um die Ohren zu hauen. 

Zu den Begebenheit kurz noch ein paar Infos.
Ich bin  in Besitz einer Feederrute mit bis 120g WG, ne 3lbs Karpfenkeule ist auch vorhanden und seit kurzem ist auch ne 5m Bolo bei mir zuhause (Danke nochmal dafür lieber Georg), diese hab ich aber leider noch nicht ausführen können bin damit also noch unerfahren. 
Angeln kann ich im Moment nur am Main dort ist einiges an Druck drauf eine gut ausgebaute Wasserstraße eben.

Für Ideen wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.
Nicht Angeln zu gehen ist übrigens keine Option.

Gruß Max


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> So, heute habe ich mal das warme Plätzchen am Ofen verlassen und war am Flüsschen - leider ohne Erfolg, nicht einen Zupf gab es. Frühstücksfleisch oder Käsepaste, kein Döbel vergriff sich an meine Köder. Wird Zeit, dass mal ein kräftiges Hochwasser die Chevins mal aus ihren sicheren Unterständen herausspült, die Strömung ist momentan mehr als lahm. Aber ausschlaggebend für das schlechte Beißverhalten ist aber glaube ich die Wassertemperatur von knapp drei Grad, das ist nicht viel, zwei drei Grad mehr würden sich nach meiner Erfahrung positiv auswirken.
> 
> Dabei wollte ich doch meinen neuesten Zugang einweihen: eine schöne 11' 4 " Tipster von  E.Anglian Rod Company. Die hat eine weichere eingesetzte Spitze im Spitzenteil - die Diskussion hatten wir ja letztens - da wollte glaube ich Minimax so ein Teil selbst bauen. Das Handteil ist kräftig ausgelegt, da kann ruhig mal was größeres am Haken sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427192
> Anhang anzeigen 427193
> 
> 
> Und zwei schöne Bücher gab es auch: Old Man River - The Life and Times of Frank Guttfield. Sein Buch "Das Überlisten kapitaler Fische" habe ich zigmal gelesen, hat wesentlich meinen Specimen-Hunter-Geist geprägt.
> 
> Und dann noch Bob Buteux's Royalty Days, voll mit alten S&W-Fotos mit vielen alten Cracks aus der Specimen Hunter Szene aus den 1950er und 1960er Jahren. Allein schon das Buchcover, einfach immer wieder toll die fotografischen Zeichnungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427194
> Anhang anzeigen 427195
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Balsam für die Seele diese Fotos.
Dieses stahlblau in Verbindung mit den roten Akzenten und Wicklungen gefällt mir richtig gut. Erinnert mich von der Farbkombination her etwas an die alten Eicher Traktoren.

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Kneto

Minimax schrieb:


> Darf ich nach dem Bundesland fragen?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt wieder DAFVmässig Ganz Berlin/Brandenburg unter meiner Fuchtel, und für 10-15 Euro kann ich mir jederzeit (Angeldealer hat Jahreskarten vorrätig) Meckpomm, Sachsen-Anhalt oder Sachsen dazukaufen. Ich liebe die ostdeutschen Gewässerpools!
> 
> Ich könnte also jederzeit Raids in benachbarte Ükelregionen starten, also seid alle gewarnt. Könnt sein das das Minimobil am Horizont auftaucht wie ein Drachenschiff!


Mein Heimat-Bundesland ist Sachsen-Anhalt, zusätzlich kaufe ich jedes Jahr der Nähe halber Brandenburg dazu, wenn auch wenig genutzt. Vereinskollegen kaufen alternativ auch Sachsen dazu was auch nicht allzu weit entfernt ist. Ich selber hatte auch schonmal die Berlin Marke, meine Schwester lebt dort, da hielt sich der Mehrwert jedoch sehr stark in Grenzen. Noch dazu ist diese Marke bei uns über den Kreisangelverein nicht erhältlich, warum auch immer. So musste ich mich selbst in der Berliner Geschäftsstelle darum bemühen.


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> *Bitte denkt alle rechtzeitig daran Eure Marken, Scheine, Karten und all die Lizenzen und Papiere zu erneuern*.



Jahrelang habe ich Marken in meinen Sportfischerpass geklebt, der ist schon übervoll. Dieses Jahr kam so eine Scheckkarte, ersetzt jetzt die Marke, stand dabei.

Schade, ich fand das mit den Marken so schön nostalgisch ... aber ok, der Fortschritt ist eben nicht aufzuhalten.

In dem Sinne möchte ich auch noch einen Hinweis geben: die Angelscheine unterschreiben ... ich hatte da mal so einen Korinthenka…er, der hat richtig Stress gemacht, weil die Unterschrift fehlte ...



Tight lines


----------



## geomas

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schicker Koffer!
> Viel Glück mit den Fischen... .
> 
> Ich habe jetzt ne neue Stippe; 25lbs Lifting Power und 200lbs Line Rating.....
> Anhang anzeigen 427151
> 
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob es mir gelingt damit ne volle Wasserflasche anzuheben....



„Super clear feel good”


----------



## Minimax

Dace schrieb:


> In dem Sinne möchte ich auch noch einen Hinweis geben: die Angelscheine unterschreiben ...


Au weia, stimmt!


----------



## Finke20

Minimax schrieb:


> *Bitte denkt alle rechtzeitig daran Eure Marken, Scheine, Karten und all die Lizenzen und Papiere zu erneuern*.



Das ist schon alles erledigt  und 2023 kann kommen .


----------



## seatrout61

Wie, wo, was Angelscheine unterschreibe?...Verlängerung habe es letzten Samstag in der Geschäftsstelle erledigt...und natürlich nicht kontrolliert, ob da noch was zu machen ist, habe ich die Vorjahre auch nicht...mich kontrolliert aber eh keiner...die quatschen immer mit mir...83jähriger Fischereiaufseher.

Habe noch 2 aufgetackelte Spinnen in der Garage, werde aber eher nicht mehr loskommen...morgen kommen neue Möbel...übermorgen Abpunschen...


----------



## Mescalero

Karacho_Kurt 
In welche Richtung soll es denn gehen, friedlich oder Waller oder "egal was, Hauptsache es schmeckt" ...?
Der Main ist nicht ohne, finde ich. Zwar war ich nur ein paar Mal da aber ich musste immer ordentlich schuften, für jeden Biss.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ja eigentlich wurscht hauptsächlich es geht was waller gezielt muss nicht zwingend sein. Dachte eher an Friedfisch deshalb hab ichs hier rein gestellt. Ich bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob das Sinn macht Nachts im Winter.   
Der Main ist ein fieser Sack das hab ich schon gelernt wenn du die Plätze nicht findest wo Fisch steht bist du das tapfere Schneiderlein.
Über Navionics kann man immerhin die Tiefenkarten raussuchen.
Ich hab nun ein wenig recherchiert und unterhalb des Kraftwerksauslaufs ein Loch gefunden das gut 6m hat. 
Dort würde ich den nächsten Versuch starten.


----------



## Mescalero

Einfach dranbleiben, irgendwann rappelt es dann schon. Ist halt keine besonders gute Zeit jetzt, die Fische haben auf Sparflamme geschaltet und ihren Stoffwechsel runtergefahren und ich finde, das merkt man.

Eine 5m Bolo ist doch optimalst! Wie gemacht für den Fluss. Ich würde die mit Pose fischen, wie im Lehrbuch. Eine zweite (Feeder?) zum Grundangeln und du hast das Wichtigste zusammen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ich werde mich mal an nen Plan machen. Futterstrategie und Köder etc. .Mit der Bolo muss ich erst mal warm werden die werde ich erstmal tagsüber ans Wasser bringen um mich mit der Technik vertraut zu machen. Mal sehen wie die nächste Abend bzw. Nachtangelei ausfällt. Es soll ja die nächsten Tage recht mollig werden bis auf den Regen eigentlich ganz gute Bedingungen.
Trotzdem bin ich für jeden Tipp weiterhin offen und Dankbar.


----------



## Astacus74

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ne neue Stippe; 25lbs Lifting Power und 200lbs Line Rating.....



Glückwunsch, Danke fürs zeigen jetzt schreit er schon wieder der Tackleaffe, aber Spaß beiseite ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir so eine Stippe zuzulegen.
Kannst ja nach deinem ersten Probefichen mal schreiben wie da Handling so ist.




Mescalero schrieb:


> Ganz leer ging ich trotzdem nicht aus, nebenan im taubtrüben Ginst am Musenhain hing ein ziemlich frischer Spinner - nicht mal ein Hauch von Oxid ist dran.



Schade das es nicht geklappt hat aber zumindest eine kleine unüklige Entschädigung




Dace schrieb:


> Dabei wollte ich doch meinen neuesten Zugang einweihen: eine schöne 11' 4 " Tipster von E.Anglian Rod Company. Die hat eine weichere eingesetzte Spitze im Spitzenteil - die Diskussion hatten wir ja letztens - da wollte glaube ich @Minimax so ein Teil selbst bauen. Das Handteil ist kräftig ausgelegt, da kann ruhig mal was größeres am Haken sein.



Sieht klasse aus dein Neuzugang, wenn die Kleinen heute nicht wollten mußt du wohl oder übel noch mal los



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich könnte also jederzeit Raids in benachbarte Ükelregionen starten, also seid alle gewarnt. Könnt sein das das Minimobil am Horizont auftaucht wie ein Drachenschiff!



Vorsicht "Flying Dutchman" voraus



Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie die nächste Abend bzw. Nachtangelei ausfällt. Es soll ja die nächsten Tage recht mollig werden bis auf den Regen eigentlich ganz gute Bedingungen.



Dann mal Petri Heil zuppel was raus, ich werde erst zwischen den Jahren loskommen...leider


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Dace schrieb:


> Jahrelang habe ich Marken in meinen Sportfischerpass geklebt, der ist schon übervoll. Dieses Jahr kam so eine Scheckkarte, ersetzt jetzt die Marke, stand dabei.
> 
> Schade, ich fand das mit den Marken so schön nostalgisch ... aber ok, der Fortschritt ist eben nicht aufzuhalten.
> 
> In dem Sinne möchte ich auch noch einen Hinweis geben: die Angelscheine unterschreiben ... ich hatte da mal so einen Korinthenka…er, der hat richtig Stress gemacht, weil die Unterschrift fehlte ...



Ohja das Einkleben der Marken hat wirklich etwas von Nostalgie und man kann daran recht schön sehen wie lange einer schon Angelt.
Bis vor einigen Jahren durften wir in BY ja noch die schönen farbigen Marken des DAFV kleben und jetzt gibts nur noch diese weißen mit unterschiedlichen Schriftfarben....öfter mal was neues.

Glückwunsch zu den Neuzugängen und schöne Stunden beim Lesen.

Minimax
Der Brief mit dem Termin für die neue Karte kam heuer schon Ende November vom Verein und es gibt sie auch schön früher wie die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Grüße vom Flüsschen. Die neue Rute ist eingedöbelt.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Flüsschen. Die neue Rute ist eingedöbelt.



Petri mein lieber Prof zum Eindöbeln der Rute - schönes Exemplar von Döbel - und auch eine tolle Kulisse am Flüsschen! 



Tight lines


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri Heil Prof. Der Fisch ist mal wieder wie gemalt, ein Traum.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hering 58

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grüße vom Flüsschen. Die neue Rute ist eingedöbelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 427272
> Anhang anzeigen 427273


Petri mein lieber Prof. Schöne  Rute hast du.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke Freunde.

Noch einer an einer anderen Stelle, nachdem an der ersten nur noch hübsche Kleinis bissen....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri Herr Professor.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch ein herrlicher fetter 50er zum Anschluss.
Nun ab nach Hause zu Tee und Kuchen und raus aus der nieseligen Kälte.


----------



## Ti-it

Ob heiss oder kalt. Die gewohnte Strecke von dir, Prof! Petri Heil. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Wahrscheinlich ist unser Prof der wahre Angel-Chuck-Norris. Es angelt keine Döbel sondern die Fische stehen Schlange und drängeln, wer als erster in den Haken beißen darf.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hahaha...super.


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch ein herrlicher fetter 50er zum Anschluss.
> Nun ab nach Hause zu Tee und Kuchen und raus aus der nieseligen Kälte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427277
> Anhang anzeigen 427278
> Anhang anzeigen 427279


wie immer wow !!! . Ganz dickes Petri.
Auch an alle anderen in der Runde. Ich habe es leider nicht einmal mehr geschafft los zu kommen. Der Verein hat  bereits einen dicken Umschlag mit Marke und Scheinen fürs nächste Jahr geschickt, dass ist echt komfortabel.
Der Haus-See war zwischenzeitlich zugefroren und ein paar Verrückte trotz Warnung tatsächlich Schlittschuhlaufen, jetzt ist aber wieder alles frei und man könnte es echt mal versuchen.
Leider stehen wir kurz vor Eröffnung eines weiteren Standortes und ich bin nur am Flitzen und unterwegs. Vielleicht schaffe ich es nach Weihnachten nochmal ans Wasser aber wahrscheinlich könnte das dann zu etwas Stress mit meiner Liebsten führen.
Aber wie immer werden auch wieder bessere Zeiten kommen. Insofern wünsche ich allen, wenn wir uns vorher nicht mehr lesen, schon einmal ein gesegntes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri lieber Professor Tinca da hast du wider ne ganz schöne Strecke hingelegt.

Ich kann aktuell ja eher weniger Beitragen, für die kurzen Stunden was ich am Wasser bin wird dann meist nur geworfen. Es ist die Zeit wo man im Dunkeln in die Arbeit geht und im Dunkeln wider heim kommt da macht der Ansitz auf Friedfisch wenig Sinn. Vor hätte ich zumindest das ich zwischen den Tagen nochmal einen kurzen Ansitz machen will, Rotauge oder Aitel wäre da so mein Plan doch die Woche ist kurz. Einen Tag gehts ins Bayerische Schwabenland einen guten Angelkollegen besuchen und einer ist zum Gummifischtesten mit nem Kollegen reserviert. Bleie will ich auch noch gießen das könnte ich jedoch ins neue Jahr verschieben wenn man 8 Tage ohne Karte ist . Naja mal schauen was ich so noch alles Berichten kann, mit den Räubern klappt es zumindest jedesmal und die freidfischkontakte beim Werfen versprechen mir auch schon fast den Fisch.


----------



## geomas

Sahne, lieber Prof, das hat ja bestens geklappt mit der Eindöbelung der Acolyte, sogar die Fische waren „Plus” und nicht nur „Ultra”!!



Mich hält eine seltsame Erkältung im Hause, immerhin gab es Tacklezuwachs und Inspiration durch viele interessante YT-Videos.
Die kleinen Futterkörbe aus Serbien (Firma AS Feeder, bestellt bei einem polnischen Angelshop) machen einen richtig guten Eindruck, insbesondere, wenn man den Preis berücksichtigt.






Zusätzlich zu den 2x10-Maschen-Körben hatte ich einige 3x10-Cage Feeders sowie ein paar Plastikkörbe und welche von NuFish bestellt.
Die kleinen 2x10-Drahtkörbe sind gut verarbeitet und haben in etwa das Fassungsvermögen der geliebten Drennan-Micro-Körbe.
Die 3x10-Körbchen sind in etwa so groß oder klein wie die Cresta XS oder die Landi-Körbe von Browning.

Die 2x10-Körbe gibt es mit 10, 20 und 30gr. Schon die 20gr-Variante hat das Gewicht seltsam angeordnet:





Die „Grundfläche” des 20gr-Körbchens beträgt grob geschätzt 10x10mm im Vergleich zu den
etwa 15x15mm des kleinsten Drennan-Cage-Feeders.





Speziell verbaut ist auch das Gewicht bei den „Smooth Hound”-Plastikkörben von NuFish.
Es ist weit vorne konzentriert, dies soll die Wurfeigenschaften gegenüber vergleichbaren Körben deutlich verbessern.

NuFish ist ne britische Firma, die bisher Zubehör für Matchangler baut und wohl eine Menge vorhat in Zukunft.


----------



## Jason

geomas schrieb:


> Mich hält eine seltsame Erkältung im Hause,


Gute Genesung lieber Georg. Zu Hause ist es doch immer am schönsten, das sagt man zumindest. Aber sowie ich dich kenne bist du lieber am Wasser und versuchst dem Friedfisch nachzustellen. Aber kuriere dich bitte aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Gute Besserung geomas und entspannte Feiertage!

Danke für den Exkurs in Sachen Futterkorb, da sind einige dabei, die ich wohl oder übel kaufen muss. 
Im Moment fahre ich sehr auf die Sachen von Mikado ab, warum also nicht einen weiteren polnischen Hersteller probieren...

Wir müssen in diesen Tagen die Fangbücher für den Verein auswerten. Ich war dieses Jahr 117 mal angeln (habs aber gelegentlich vergessen einzutragen und war oft zweimal am Tag los), sodass die Dunkelziffer eher bei 182,5 liegt. Die Gastangeltrips sind in der Rechnung ja auch nicht enthalten und das waren einige. Zufällig ist das genau die Hälfte von 365, d.h. ich war anscheinend jeden zweiten Tag angeln. Plus volle vier oder fünf Wochen im Ausland. 
Ich würde 2023 gerne eine Quote von 4 Tagen/Woche schaffen.


----------



## silverfish

Gute Besserung Geomas !


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Gute Besserung auch von mir lieber Geomas.
Hausaufgaben muss ich auch noch machen sonst gibt's keinen neuen Schein fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## geomas

Danke für die guten Wünsche!

Mescalero - pfff, knapp über 200 Angeltage pro Jahr grenzen schon an Sport. Ohne Gewässer in direkter Nähe* kaum zu schaffen. 
Ich bin heilfroh, den Fluß so nah bei mir zu haben, auch wenn hier Ausnahmefänge rar sind.

Jason , danke, richtig krank bin oder war ich zum Glück nicht, nur leicht toxisch für die Zweibeiner in meiner Umgebung.

Hoffentlich sehe ich bald nur einen einzelnen Strich auf dem weißen Plastikdingens und es klappt noch mit einem Trip zu den Döbeln dieses Jahr.


*) oder auf dem Weg täglicher Routinen liegend


----------



## Mescalero

Mit Wasser in unmittelbarer Nähe bin ich glücklicherweise gut versorgt. Da lässt sich oft auch ein kurzes 1h-Intermezzo einschieben. 
Kein Sport also; das wäre es mit Anfahrt, aufwendigem Packen und vorausschauender Planung allerdings.


----------



## rustaweli

Erhol Dich schön, lieber geomas und danke für die Körbchenfirmen. Hatte die Tage auch erst wieder im Netz nach Alternativen für Microkörbchen gesucht.
Liebe Stammtischfreunde, der Endspurt läuft, daher möchte ich Euch jetzt schon besinnliche Stunden und Tage wünschen!
Frohe Weihnachten, werte Ükel!


----------



## Tricast

Gute Besserung geomas, kurier Dich aus und allen anderen wünschen wir ein paar friedliche Tage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Gute Besserung lieber geomas auf das du schnell wieder gesund wirst.

Allen schon mal frohe Weihnachten   ich geh jetzt nochmal für ne Stunde raus.


----------



## Ti-it

Gute Besserung geomas
Kurier dich aus und dann ab zu den Chubs.

dawurzelsepp viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit am Wasser 

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## hester

Allen Ükelanern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und macht weiter so!


----------



## Ti-it

Ich werde es heute wohl auch noch ans Wasser schaffen. Ich rechne mit 2h Angelzeit.
Werde mich später nochmal melden.





Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Tight lines


----------



## kuttenkarl

Geomas, gute Besserung.

Allen Ükels wünsche ich Frohe Weinachten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Gute Besserung geomas .

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest alle Ükels!


----------



## Kochtopf

Frohe Weihnacht euch Bub*innen und schöne Feiertage! Ich warte noch bis meine Nasen OP abgeheilt ist und starte dann hoffentlich im neuen Jahr wieder durch


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ich wünsche allen Ükels frohe Weihnachten und natürlich ein Dickes Petri denen dir es über die Feiertage nicht zuhause hält.

Gruß Max


----------



## Minimax

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest allen Ükels,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## seatrout61




----------



## alter Neusser

Hallo liebe Kollegen
Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten, Gesundheit und vor allem viel Freude und Erfolg am Gewässer.
Schöne Grüße aus Neuss


----------



## geomas

Ein schönes ruhiges Fest Euch allen!




Danke für die guten Wünsche und Dir, lieber Ti-it , ein herzliches Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher

Frohe Weihnacht Genossen...
Ich hate schon gestern eine schöne Beschehrung.
Und ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung wann und wo...


----------



## Professor Tinca

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnacht Genossen...



So fing die Weihnachtsrede des Politbüros des ZK der SED auch immer an...

Wie hast du die Rolle kaputt gekriegt?


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich hate schon gestern eine schöne Beschehrung.
> Und ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung wann und wo...



Das kenne ich, habe ich auch bei zwei älteren Röllchen. Ich tippe da mal auf Materialfehler, die sich durch diverse Belastung irgendwann mal früher oder später zeigt.

Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Rolle kaputt gekriegt


Keine Ahnung - irgendwo vorgestoßen..? beim Flug in den Kofferraum..?
Ich bin halt ein sehr sehr guter Angler....


Dace schrieb:


> habe ich auch bei zwei älteren Röllchen. Ich tippe da mal auf Materialfehler, die sich durch diverse Belastung irgendwann mal früher oder später zeigt.


Das Ding ist fast neu... .
Ich tippe eher auf nen besonders blöden Angler...


----------



## Ti-it

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!
Lasst es euch gut gehen!

Mich beschenkte Petrus heute noch mit einer Barbe und zwei Döbeln. 

















Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das Ding ist fast neu... .
> Ich tippe eher auf nen besonders blöden Angler



Das glaube ich nicht, das Bild der Bruchstellen ist bei mir fast identisch! 


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Mich beschenkte Petrus heute noch mit einer Barbe und zwei Döbeln.



Petri Ti-it zu den Weihnachtsdöbeln und der tollen Weihnachtsbarbe. 

Bei uns im Flüsschen ist jetzt Hochwasser. Ich hoffe mal, dass da jetzt nach den Feiertagen mehr Bewgung im Wasser ist! 


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ti-it schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!
> Lasst es euch gut gehen!
> 
> Mich beschenkte Petrus heute noch mit einer Barbe und zwei Döbeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 427524
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427525
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427526
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427527
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Ti-it




Klasse!
Petri Heil.


----------



## Jason

rhinefisher 
Wenn sie nicht so alt ist würde ich das reklamieren. 
Ti-it  Petri Heil zu den Weihnachtsfischen.
Den gesamten Stammtisch wünsche ich ein frohes Fest. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero

Ein frohes und entspanntes Fest liebe Stammtischbrüder*innen!

Ich war vorhin noch ein Stündchen meppsen, hatte einen Hänger, zog kräftig und konnte ihn lösen aber der Haken war etwas aufgebogen. Wieder zurückgebogen und kurz darauf einen Hecht (fast schon im Kescher) verloren. Der Haken war natürlich wieder auf...
Es fing schon an zu dämmern, ich hatte keine Lust auf Fummelei und so habe ich trotzdem noch ein paar Würfe gemacht und konnte einen Döbel erwischen. Der Haken hat gehalten aber der Fisch war auch nur halb so groß wie das prächtige Exemplar von Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

Dace schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, das Bild der Bruchstellen ist bei mir fast identisch!
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Wenn man mit der montierten Rolle irgendwo dagegen haut, z.B. beim Einräumen ins Auto, muss der Fuß zwangsläufig an der Stelle brechen, denke ich mir so.


----------



## Thomas.

Frohe Weihnacht allen hier.


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnacht Genossen...
> Ich hate schon gestern eine schöne Beschehrung.
> Und ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung wann und wo...
> Anhang anzeigen 427517
> Anhang anzeigen 427516











						Shimano Side Cover RD17834 für Stradic Ci4+ 4000 FB
					

Shimano Side Cover RD17834 für Stradic Ci4+ 4000 FB.




					www.bac-shop.de


----------



## daci7

Hohoho 

fröhliche Arschnachten ihr Weinlöcher!
Ich hoffe euch und euren Liebsten geht es gut und ihr könnt ein paar ruhige Tage genießen! Wenn's richtig gut läuft ja vielleicht sogar mit Wasserzeit 

Go Jesus,
It's your birthday.
Gonna Party like
It's your birthday!

Groetjes
Zander Claus 
(der irgendwann auch wieder Karpfen Claus heißen wird, aber es fühlt sich fast an wie ein Zweitleben  ... und jetzt an den Spot ein paar Pikes releasen  )


----------



## Tikey0815

daci7 schrieb:


> Hohoho
> 
> fröhliche Arschnachten ihr Weinlöcher!
> Ich hoffe euch und euren Liebsten geht es gut und ihr könnt ein paar ruhige Tage genießen! Wenn's richtig gut läuft ja vielleicht sogar mit Wasserzeit
> 
> Go Jesus,
> It's your birthday.
> Gonna Party like
> It's your birthday!
> 
> Groetjes
> Zander Claus
> (der irgendwann auch wieder Karpfen Claus heißen wird, aber es fühlt sich fast an wie ein Zweitleben  ... und jetzt an den Spot ein paar Pikes releasen  )


Viel Spaß wünsch ich !! Und egal was Du genommen hast, ich will es auch


----------



## Jason

daci7 schrieb:


> Hohoho
> 
> fröhliche Arschnachten ihr Weinlöcher!
> Ich hoffe euch und euren Liebsten geht es gut und ihr könnt ein paar ruhige Tage genießen! Wenn's richtig gut läuft ja vielleicht sogar mit Wasserzeit
> 
> Go Jesus,
> It's your birthday.
> Gonna Party like
> It's your birthday!
> 
> Groetjes
> Zander Claus
> (der irgendwann auch wieder Karpfen Claus heißen wird, aber es fühlt sich fast an wie ein Zweitleben  ... und jetzt an den Spot ein paar Pikes releasen  )


Was ist denn mit dir passiert? Weihnachtsdepression oder zu viel Wein?

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish

Jason schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir passiert? Weihnachtsdepression oder zu viel Wein?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist er wohl nicht alleine. 
Der Rheinspezie hats heut wohl auch geschafft.
Ist ja,richtig interessant wenn die Masken fallen.
Allen Anderen noch besinnliche Tage.


----------



## Niklas32

Frohe Weihnachten liebe Ükels. 

Mist, ich musste 4 Seiten der letzten Tage nachlesen und jetzt ist schon der 25.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dann euch allen schöne Weihnachten, genießt eure Geschenke und die wenige Zeit im Kreise der Familie. Der Alltag hat uns schneller wieder als uns lieb ist.


----------



## daci7

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß wünsch ich !! Und egal was Du genommen hast, ich will es auch





Jason schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir passiert? Weihnachtsdepression oder zu viel Wein?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ach wisst ihr ... Weihnachten mit drei kleinen Kindern und Schwiegereltern... da muss man sich irgendwie "retten" 



silverfish schrieb:


> Das ist er wohl nicht alleine.
> Der Rheinspezie hats heut wohl auch geschafft.
> Ist ja,richtig interessant wenn die Masken fallen.
> Allen Anderen noch besinnliche Tage.


Hö? Versteh ich nicht - was ist passiert?

Groetjes
David


----------



## Kneto

Ich wünsche euch allen ebenfalls ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest im Kreise eurer Lieben. Sollte man(n) sich zwischen dem Weihnachtsfest und dem kommenden Jahr nicht mehr hören/lesen, wünsche ich euch ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch in das kommende Jahr mit tollen anglerischen Erlebnissen und vielen tollen Fischen.

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> Shimano Side Cover RD17834 für Stradic Ci4+ 4000 FB
> 
> 
> Shimano Side Cover RD17834 für Stradic Ci4+ 4000 FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bac-shop.de


Du bist doch der Allerbeste....  
Wenn ich ein Mädchen wäre....


----------



## Ti-it

So, letzte "größere" Tacklebestellung getätigt. Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr. Nur noch Kleinzeug und Futter/Köder.

Spart euch die Lachsmileys! ;-) 

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+

Ti-it schrieb:


> So, letzte "größere" Tacklebestellung getätigt. Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr. Nur noch Kleinzeug und Futter/Köder.
> 
> Spart euch die Lachsmileys! ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Ti-it




Schade das es nicht den "das kannst man jemanden erzählen der die Hose mit der Kneifzange zumacht-Smilie" nicht gibt. Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft bei diesem heldenhaften Vorhaben.


----------



## Mescalero

Wünsche ich auch Ti-it !
Und ich schließe mich an, außer vielleicht mal etwas Schnur oder Futter und Haken bleibt der Warenkorb leer.


----------



## Tricast

Heute ist Weihnachten und wir wünschen allen ein friedliches und besinnliches Fest im Kreis der Familie. Und die "guten Vorsätze" spart Euch auf für das Sylvester.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy

Frohe Weihnachten liebe Ükel


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ti-it 
Petri zu den Weihnachtsaitel.

War gestern noch für 2 Stunden werfen, einen Schied gefangen und nen Wels verloren  schon wider.....
Das Wasser ist gestern durch den vielen Regen und schneeschmelze recht zügig gestiegen und war entsprechend kalt. Die schwarzen Vogel und gänsesäger haben sich gut eingefunden und waren wohl auch etwas erfolgreich. Trotz des kalten Wassers sind Fische gestiegen was mich sehr gewundert hat, konnte aber nichts bestimmen. Die Qualität des Flusses ist zudem sehr trüb und viel treibgut ist in Bewegung was ein Friedfisch Ansitz wohl sehr erschweren wird. Ich warte jetzt mal die Weihnachtstage noch ab und starte dann evtl ab Dienstag nochmal.....mal sehen. Sollte es nichts mehr werden dann ist das Frühjahr lang genug und mal sehen was das neue Jahr so bringt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tricast schrieb:


> Und die "guten Vorsätze" spart Euch auf für das Sylvester.



Ganz genau. Nach ein paar Schnäpsen sind die "guten" Vorsätze schnell vergessen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ti-it schrieb:


> So, letzte "größere" Tacklebestellung getätigt.


Da ich wenig Glück in Gewinnspielen und sonstigen Sachen hab wird bei mir demnächst auch ne neue Rute ins Haus kommen, befummeln durfte ich schon vorab, da noch nicht im Handel erhältlich. Es wird ne Hecht-Barbenrute werden mit viel Rückrad und universell einsetzbar. Sobald ich seh habe wird se vorgestellt, lasst euch überraschen  in diesem Sinne schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage.


----------



## Skott

Ho, Ho, Ho ihr Lieben...

zunächst einmal gute Besserung und einen möglichst milden Verlauf an den lieben geomas 

allen lieben Ükeln ein besinnliches Fest und schöne Stunden im Kreis der Familie sowie wilde und feuchte Tackleträume...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung - irgendwo vorgestoßen..? beim Flug in den Kofferraum..?
> Ich bin halt ein sehr sehr guter Angler....
> 
> Das Ding ist fast neu... .
> Ich tippe eher auf nen besonders blöden Angler...


Jetzt konntest du hautnah miterleben, warum ich die Rollen mit Alufüßen und möglichst alle Hauptteile Alu sehr viel lieber mag als die aus dem Plaste XT Ci usw.
Fuß + Bein ist in der Leichtbauart bei vielen Rollen heute (leider) eine recht instabile und immer noch sehr wichtige hochbelastete Komponente geworden, das gilt genauso für die Konkurrenz aus den Daiwa LT Familien.
Jetzt wird eben 'ne stabilere Stradic FL bei dir fällig! 

Ist doch sogar noch Weihnachten, passt ja gut ...


----------



## Ti-it

Über das Googlen nach "Archie Braddock" bin ich gestern auf folgende Seite gestoßen. Hier findet man einige Berichte von ihm, welche ich echt sehr interessant finde. Auch ohne Artikel von Dynamitebaits kaufen zu müssen. 
Vorallem den Artikel über Teig/Pasten in Zusammenhang mit kapitalen Brachsen finde ich top. Ich fische ja selbst gerne mit selbstgemachtem Teig. 
Thomas. Vllt erwischt du so die großen Brassen bei dir.









						Archie Braddock (Specialist) - Dynamite Baits
					

Archie’s profile Name: Arthur Braddock Nickname:  Archie Age: 80 Town: Long Eaton Job: Theatrical agent retired Favourite Venue: River Trent PB’s: Barbel 16lb 2oz, Carp 29lb 4oz […]




					dynamitebaits.com
				




Archie Braddock gilt in England als einer der "Köder und Flavour" Spezialisten.
Hier ein paar Sätze von Bob Roberts über ihn. 






						Book Review – The First Seventy Years – Archie Braddock – Bob Roberts – Fishing information for the complete angler
					






					www.bobrobertsonline.co.uk
				




Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Vorallem den Artikel über Teig/Pasten



Archie Braddock und Bob Roberts - zwei Specimen Hunter, die ihr Handwerk verstehen, großartige Angler.

Apropos Teig/Paste, da möchte ich für Interessierte und diejenigen, die mal was neues ausprobieren möchten, noch mal die gute alte "Blutpaste" vorstellen, hergestellt aus pürierter Hähnchenleber, zur Verdickung gemahlene Haferflocken und etwas Öl für die Geschmeidigkeit dazu. Döbel mögen diesen Teig.







Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher

Dace schrieb:


> noch mal die gute alte "Blutpaste


Ich hab sogar noch Blutmehl rumliegen...


----------



## kuttenkarl

Frage von meiner Frau: Gibt es noch irgendwo echtes Blutmehl zukaufen?


----------



## kuttenkarl

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar noch Blutmehl rumliegen...


Ist es das alte echte Blutmehl? Wenn ja, würde ich es dir abnehmen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas

Gut zu lesen, daß Rettung für Deine Stradic in Reichweite zu sein scheint, lieber rhinefisher ! 
Hoffentlich ist der Ersatz dann so richtig ausdauernd. Irgendwann sind anscheinend die Grenzen beim halbwegs bezahlbaren Leichtbau erreicht.


#teig
#paste
Blutmehl oder Hähnchenleber ist nicht so meins, mir fiel eben der Trick ein, aus den weithin verfügbaren (Angel-) Pellets durch einfaches Übergießen mit kochenden Wasser einen Teig zu machen. Das ist nur einer von vielen Pellet-Tipps, die ein britischer Angler auf YT vorstellte:





Teig aus Pellets ab etwa 18:50


Danke für den Hinweis auf Archie Braddock, Ti-it - den alten Fuchs hatte ich nicht auf dem Radar.


----------



## geomas

Ich war heute ganz kurz am Wasser, um etwas zu „deepern”. Im Handgepäck die neue Korum-Rute mit ebenfalls neuer Rolle, ein No-Name-Outdoorhandy auf einem alten Fotostativ.

Ziel war es, eine fängige, aber äußerst hängerträchtige Stelle zu erforschen. Dies gelang eher mittelmäßig. Ein Deeper mit höherer Auflösung als mein „Start” hätte vermutlich einen detailreicheren Erkenntnisgewinn gebracht, aber ich wollte aus verschiedenen Gründen ja unbedingt den „Start”.






Die Fischsymbole wurden weiter draußen angezeigt. Die unterschiedlich steilen Anstiege (oder deren Anzeige) sind der unterschiedlichen Einholgeschwindigkeit geschuldet.
Der steile Anstieg ist vermutlich in natura nochmals steiler, evtl. fast wie eine richtige Kante, durch das Wasser abgeschliffen.
Kein Wunder, daß ich dort früher mehrfach Fische verloren habe.

Zwei weitere Stellen konnte ich noch mittels Deeper erkunden, ein anderer interessanter Swim war durch einen Angler belegt und ist noch „offen”.






Die neue Korum-Rute hat sich gut gemacht - danke für den Tipp auf das Discount-Angebot, lieber skyduck ! Die ebenfalls neue Rolle, auch ein Schnäppchen, paßt ganz gut dazu. Als Schnur habe ich Daiwa Sensor brown in 15lb Tragkraft ausgesucht, eine ebenso billige wie bewährte und robuste Mono. Als Durchmesser ist 0,37mm angegeben. Das ist schon an der Grenze für die Rolle (Wychwood Riot 55S), vermutlich würde die dicke Mono auf einer größeren Rolle noch besser „ruhen”. Ansonsten ne im ersten Eindruck stimmige Combo. Braid wollte ich nicht.
Die Rute, es ist das Modell Opportunist XTND+ 12ft in 2.25lb, finde ich für den angedachten Zweck auch passend. So kräftig wie zuletzt mit der minimal stärkeren Deadbaitrute habe ich heute nicht geworfen, traue es der Rute aber zu.
Geliefert wurde sie übrigens mit einer kleinen Transportmacke: im Griffabschluß-Stopfen (??) ist ein etwa 6cm langes Stück EVA-Hartschaum verbaut. Dieses soll verhindern, daß der Leitring beim Zusammenschieben der Rute beschädigt wird. Und leider hatte sich der Stopfen beim Transport/Verpacken gelockert und der erste teleskopierbare Teil der Rute saß tiefer im Griffstück als vorgesehen. Es ist aber nur ein kleiner Kratzer auf der Ringwicklung zu sehen und ich habe keinen Bock, deswegen die Rute zurückzuschicken.






Outdoor-Telefon in einer Klemme auf einem alten Fotostativ - das hat sich ganz gut gemacht. An die Rute möchte ich das Handy nicht montieren.
Beim nächsten Mal soll mal ein altes, gebraucht erworbenes iPad Mini als Anzeige/Empfänger herhalten, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Dace

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar noch Blutmehl rumliegen...



Also vom Einsatz mit echtem Blut kann ich nur abraten, das ist aus hygienenischen Gründen sehr bedenklich. Ein Kollege hat da mal mit Schweineblut experimentiert, das ist eine riesen Sauerei, mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen.

Genau aus den Gründen kam mal die Idee,  die "Blutpaste" aus der Hähnchenleber herzustellen. Hört sich zwar komisch an, ist aber sauberer und die Paste hat mehr Aroma.

#Blutmehl
Es gab auch mal von einer Firma sogenanntes "Blutmehl" als Anfutter zu kaufen, war aber nicht wirklich Blutmehl, hat auch nicht mehr gefangen als normales Anfutter. Ich weiß nicht, ob es heute so etwas noch gibt, bewußt habe ich da nicht mehr nach geschaut.



geomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute ganz kurz am Wasser, um etwas zu „deepern”.



Deine "Deeper-Ausrüstung" sieht gut aus geomas . Ich montiere mein Smartphone dazu immer mit einem Kamera-Adapter auf einen größeren Bankstick, da ich so auch immer Selbstportraits mache.


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace schrieb:


> #Blutmehl
> Es gab auch mal von einer Firma sogenanntes "Blutmehl" als Anfutter zu kaufen, war aber nicht wirklich Blutmehl, hat auch nicht mehr gefangen als normales Anfutter. Ich weiß nicht, ob es heute so etwas noch gibt, bewußt habe ich da nicht mehr nach geschaut.



Bei Schellhammer gibt es Blutmehl. Ich beobachte das schon zwei Jahre aber konnte mich noch nicht durchringen.
Aber vielleicht dieses Jahr...






						BLUTMEHL VOLLBLUTMEHL 2,5Kg Hämoglobinpulver
					

Blutmehl hat einen hohen Proteingehalt, färbt deine Baits dunkel und macht Boilies hart. Und das alles zu einem geringen Preis! Deshalb solltest du es unbedingt testen!




					www.common-baits.com


----------



## Mescalero

In irgendeinem Shop habe ich das auch schon gesehen, Boiliebude oder so.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

https://www.carpline24.at/Blutmehl-Vollblutmehl-1-kg

Da tanze ich auch schon ne weile drum rum ich hatte überlegt das meinem Grundfutter beizumengen.


----------



## Ti-it

In Dänemark gab es in den 70igern mal den Trend mit Blutwurst auf Karpfen zu angeln. Diese Blutwurst war dem Foto nach aber auch eher ein Teig. Nachzulesen in "Friedfische angeln" von Jens Ploug Hansen.

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## silverfish

Blut und Leberwurst gibts in DK meist,in Alu-asietten. 
Blut und auch Lebergraxe habe ich selbst in Futterkörbchen beim Plattfischfang verwendet. Kalte Jahreszeit top .


----------



## Breamhunter

Dace schrieb:


> #Blutmehl
> Es gab auch mal von einer Firma sogenanntes "Blutmehl" als Anfutter zu kaufen, war aber nicht wirklich Blutmehl, hat auch nicht mehr gefangen als normales Anfutter. Ich weiß nicht, ob es heute so etwas noch gibt, bewußt habe ich da nicht mehr nach geschaut.


Ganz früher gabs mal Bloody (hieß tatsächlich so) in 1 kg Beuteln. Glaube Hanfkörner waren da auch noch beigemischt. 
Davon habe ich auch öfters was untergemischt . Muß wohl ganz gut auf Brassen gewirkt haben.  Habe ich aber seit ca. 40 Jahren nichts mehr von gehört. 
Sind ja viele sehr gute Futtersorten still und heimlich vom Markt verschwunden. Auf die Schnelle fällt mir da Drill, Kestrel und Magnet ein.
Das einzige was überlebt hat ist X21.  Benutze ich heute immer noch.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Meine Frau dopt damit ihre Tauwürmer, einfach in die Wurmdose streuen und fertig.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Dace schrieb:


> Also vom Einsatz mit echtem Blut kann ich nur abraten, das ist aus hygienenischen Gründen sehr bedenklich. Ein Kollege hat da mal mit Schweineblut experimentiert, das ist eine riesen Sauerei, mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen.



Als Anfänger habe ich viel mit geronnenem Rinderblut zum Anfüttern experimentiert.
Eine Sauerei war es schon, aber ich war aus irgend einem Grund absolut überzeugt, dass die Fische wild drauf sind.

Meine ersten drei Rotaugen, ein Hochwasserhecht! auf Blinker und sogar ein Aal bei einem Preisfischen standen wohl auf Blut.

Eine sehr große Güster ging on the drop auf eine Montage mit großem geschlossenem Futterkorb, gefüllt mit Blutmehl und Maden.

Beim Futterspiralangeln mit Bloody Champion ging mir leider ein für mich damals sehr großer Karpfen von ca. 5 kg wieder vom Haken ab.

Da hat der Ükel-Stammtisch ganz schön viele Erinnerungen wieder geweckt.


----------



## Dace

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ganz früher gabs mal Bloody (hieß tatsächlich so) in 1 kg Beuteln. Glaube Hanfkörner waren da auch noch beigemischt.



Ja genau, das war's. 



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Sind ja viele sehr gute Futtersorten still und heimlich vom Markt verschwunden. Auf die Schnelle fällt mir da Drill, Kestrel und Magnet ein.



Ich glaube, dass das Bloody von Kestrel war. In der Tat, da sind ein paar gute Sachen verschwunden.


Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Das einzige was überlebt hat ist X21. Benutze ich heute immer noch.


Ist da eigentlich was dran mit dem Taubenmist? Bzw ist der dann auch heute noch enthalten? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass sowas noch zulässig ist.

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Bloody Champion
> 
> Da hat der Ükel-Stammtisch ganz schön viele Erinnerungen wieder geweckt.


Da hast du recht, die Erinnerung an das rote DAM-Pulver ist echt was besonderes, war manchmal auch ne echte Schmiererei. Aber hat für tolle Fänge gesorgt in den 70er-80er Jahren.


----------



## Hecht100+

Dace schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass das Bloody von Kestrel war. In der Tat, da sind ein paar gute Sachen verschwunden.


Vertrieben über DAM


----------



## silverfish

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ist da eigentlich was dran mit dem Taubenmist? Bzw ist der dann auch heute noch enthalten? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass sowas noch zulässig ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Ti-it




Wer kann es verbieten , wenn Du dir den Taubenmist selbst besorgst.
Soll aber getrocknet und gesiebt sein.

Poul Cook stand drauf.


----------



## Breamhunter

Dace schrieb:


> Ja genau, das war's.
> Ich glaube, dass das Bloody von Kestrel war. In der Tat, da sind ein paar gute Sachen verschwunden.


Ich kenne Kestrel eigentlich nur als eigenständige Futtersorte. Konnte man gut als Futterbasis benutzen. Gabs glaube damals auch schon in Großgebinden.


Ti-it schrieb:


> Ist da eigentlich was dran mit dem Taubenmist? Bzw ist der dann auch heute noch enthalten? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass sowas noch zulässig ist.


Das weiß ich garnicht so genau. Aber meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung nach ist der Geruch nicht mehr so extrem wie früher. Da mußte man ganz vorsichtig dosieren.


----------



## Dace

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich kenne Kestrel eigentlich nur als eigenständige Futtersorte.



Stimmt, ich glaube ich habe das "Bloody" mit "Meaty-Mix" verwechselt. In Großgebinden habe ich damals "Anglers Crumb" von British Groundbait gekauft, war echt eine gute Qulität.

Tight lines


----------



## Jason

Dace schrieb:


> #Blutmehl
> Es gab auch mal von einer Firma sogenanntes "Blutmehl" als Anfutter zu kaufen,


Vorsicht, mit Blut lockt man Haie an. Keine Dummheiten machen.   
Aber Spaß beiseite, mein Vater hat das damals auch immer ins Futter gemischt und damit seine fische gefangen. 
Er war auch nur auf Friedfisch aus, kann mich nicht daran erinnern das er gezielt auf Raubfisch gegangen ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## seatrout61

silverfish schrieb:


> Wer kann es verbieten , wenn Du dir den Taubenmist selbst besorgst.
> Soll aber getrocknet und gesiebt sein.
> 
> Poul Cook stand drauf.


An dänischen Forellenseen (Puff) habe ich vor Jahrzehnten auch Angler gesehen, die auf Taubenmist schwörten und, im Gegensatz zu anderen Anglern, ausgezeichnet fingen.

Einer meiner Brüder ist Taubenzüchter...aber ich lass die Finger von dem Mist...aber Taubenfutter (oder auch Legehennenfutter) eignet sich zur Ergänzung im Grundfutter.

Sowas gibt es auch im Fressnapf um die Ecke, zb. dieses https://www.fressnapf.de/p/versele-laga-versele-laga-gold-4-mix-20kg-1171540/
werde ich i-wann mal testen, habe aber noch 2 Eimer voll mit Pellets (getreidebasis) stehen und werde mir für 2023 noch Pellets auf fischmehlbasis besorgen.

Wenn da Fisch oder Angeln auf der Packung steht, kostet dasselbe Futter gleich das vierfache.


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde, Petri Heil und wünsche Frohes Fest gehabt zu haben 

Blutmehl... das weckt Erinnerungen gab es damals (Anfang 90ziger) bei uns im Angelladen das waren Kunststoffbecher ca.500gr und Hühnerblut getrocknet ohne genauere Beschreibung, da stand nur "Hühnerblutmehl" drauf.
Das ins Futter war immer gut dann wechselte der Besitzer des Angelladens... und das Blutmehl war nicht mehr zubekommen und geriet dann auch in Vergessenheit.

Durch eure Anregungen werd ich das mal auf meine Liste für 2023 setzen, mal sehen was da noch kommt.




seatrout61 schrieb:


> Wenn da Fisch oder Angeln auf der Packung steht, kostet dasselbe Futter gleich das vierfache.



Noch schlimmer wir es wenn "Koi" drauf steht dann wird es ganz verrückt mit den Preisen.



Gruß Frank


----------



## skyduck

Petri zusammen,
Ich hoffe alle haben Weihnachten gut überstanden. 

Ich brauche mal wieder Rat und Tat... Ich suche gerade eine kleinere Freilaufrolle in Gr. 3000, sollte schön leicht sein für meine Drennan Multitip. Aktuell habe ich die BR 4000D drauf, die sind mir für die Ruten aber einfach etwas zu schwer...
Dürfen ruhig etwaskosten (in Maßen), sollen halt qualitativ gut sein, langlebig und wenig auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## skyduck

hmmm... bei der Gewichtsklasse führt irgendwie kein Weg an Daiwa LT vorbei.

Folgendes habe ich mir jetzt angeschaut:

*Daiwa 19 Emcast BR LT 3000*​
Daiwa 20 GS BR LT 3000​
Daiwa 20 Windcast BR LT 3000​
alle aktuell recht günstig zu bekommen um 80€/90€. Hat da einer was vom Einsatz und kann mir sagen ob die was taugen, bzw. wie die sich machen?


----------



## Kneto

Ich persönlich kann Dir die Shimano Baitrunner X-AERO 2500 FA empfehlen (ebenso die 4000er), leider hat Shimano diese nicht mehr im Programm bzw. diese gegen die FB ersetzt von der es offenbar nur noch die 4000er Größe gibt. 
Solltest Du von dieser noch eine finden, ist diese sicher eine Alternative zu den D….´s, allerdings wohl auch etwas teurer wie diese.


----------



## Tricast

skyduck : Was hältst Du denn von den alten Shimanskies XT7 Rollen. Z.B. die Baitrunner Aero XT7 GT?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas.

Kneto schrieb:


> X-AERO 2500 FA empfehlen (ebenso die 4000er)





Tricast schrieb:


> Baitrunner Aero XT7 GT


die 4000er X-Aero und auch die kleine Aero GT 5010 sind beide 30gr. (mit Schnur) schwerer wie die US 4000 (mit Schnur) da würde Er wohl einen Bandscheibenvorfall bekommen  
die ST 2500 wiegt nur ca. 320gr. mit Schnur und kostet ca.50€


----------



## Kneto

Thomas. schrieb:


> die 4000er X-Aero und auch die kleine Aero GT 5010 sind beide 30gr. (mit Schnur) schwerer wie die US 4000 (mit Schnur) da würde Er wohl einen Bandscheibenvorfall bekommen
> die ST 2500 wiegt nur ca. 320gr. mit Schnur und kostet ca.50€


Meine Empfehlung der 4000er bezog sich auf die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit, für seine Wunschgröße dann ja die 2500er. Auf Gewicht etc. habe ich primär erst einmal nicht geachtet, es war ja schliesslich eine Empfehlung aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Thomas.

Kneto schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung der 4000er bezog sich auf die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit, für seine Wunschgröße dann ja die 2500er. Auf Gewicht etc. habe ich primär erst einmal nicht geachtet, es war ja schliesslich eine Empfehlung aus eigener Erfahrung.





skyduck schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal wieder Rat und Tat... Ich suche gerade eine kleinere Freilaufrolle in Gr. 3000, sollte schön leicht sein für meine Drennan Multitip. Aktuell habe ich die BR 4000D drauf, die sind mir für die Ruten aber einfach etwas zu schwer...
> Dürfen ruhig etwaskosten (in Maßen), sollen halt qualitativ gut sein, langlebig und wenig auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## Kneto

Habe ich gelesen! 
Am besten wir lassen das Thema jetzt bleiben und lassen ihn selbst entscheiden…


----------



## Astacus74

skyduck schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal wieder Rat und Tat... Ich suche gerade eine kleinere Freilaufrolle in Gr. 3000, sollte schön leicht sein für meine Drennan Multitip. Aktuell habe ich die BR 4000D drauf, die sind mir für die Ruten aber einfach etwas zu schwer...



Um wieviel Gramm reden wir denn???

Ich bin der Meinung bei Ruten die größten Teils auf den Rutenhaltern liegen das das Gewicht einer Rolle eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, Hauptsache die Qualität und Haltbarkeit stimmt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## glgl

skyduck schrieb:


> hmmm... bei der Gewichtsklasse führt irgendwie kein Weg an Daiwa LT vorbei.
> 
> Folgendes habe ich mir jetzt angeschaut:
> 
> *Daiwa 19 Emcast BR LT 3000*​
> Daiwa 20 GS BR LT 3000​
> Daiwa 20 Windcast BR LT 3000​
> alle aktuell recht günstig zu bekommen um 80€/90€. Hat da einer was vom Einsatz und kann mir sagen ob die was taugen, bzw. wie die sich machen?


Ich habe drei LTs in 4000er Größe und eine 2500er.  Zwei davon BRs…. Ich mag diese Rollen. Ich habe zwei Ninja, eine emcast und eine Black Widow. 

Die  LT sind ja alle ähnlich. Der äußerliche Unterschied ist zumeist die Spulenfarbe und die Lackierung des Rollenkörpers (matt oder glänzend), beim Innenleben sind es primär die Kugellager. Und beides bezahlt man dann auch. Ggfs. gibts auch mal eine E-Spule dazu wie bei meiner emcast.

Black Widow und Ninja BR sind für um die 60€ zu bekommen…. Vielleicht ein Aspekt!?


----------



## Hecht100+

Quantum Mr Pike 420 mal anschauen.


----------



## skyduck

Kneto schrieb:


> Habe ich gelesen!
> Am besten wir lassen das Thema jetzt bleiben und lassen ihn selbst entscheiden…




Hui Jungs, ich wollte keinen Krieg entfachen , habt euch lieb…



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Um wieviel Gramm reden wir denn???
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung bei Ruten die größten Teils auf den Rutenhaltern liegen das das Gewicht einer Rolle eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, Hauptsache die Qualität und Haltbarkeit stimmt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Na ja, ich finde das gerade an sehr leichten Ruten auch leichte Rollen gehören. Die Drennan Twintip sind sehr gut ausbalanciert und fühlen sich mit den 385 g USA BR nicht gut an. vorher hatte ich dort deutlich leichteren CI4+ Von Shimano dran. Das waren aber leider keine Freiläufer. Aber das Feeling war mit denen deutlich besser, auch die Balance und Wurfeigenschaften.




glgl schrieb:


> Ich habe drei LTs in 4000er Größe und eine 2500er.  Zwei davon BRs…. Ich mag diese Rollen. Ich habe zwei Ninja, eine emcast und eine Black Widow.
> 
> Die  LT sind ja alle ähnlich. Der äußerliche Unterschied ist zumeist die Spulenfarbe und die Lackierung des Rollenkörpers (matt oder glänzend), beim Innenleben sind es primär die Kugellager. Und beides bezahlt man dann auch. Ggfs. gibts auch mal eine E-Spule dazu wie bei meiner emcast.
> 
> Black Widow und Ninja BR sind für um die 60€ zu bekommen…. Vielleicht ein Aspekt!?



Wahrscheinlich wird es die Windcast werden, wegen dem guten Angebot. Eine Legalis LT habe ich auch bereits und die macht sich gut. Welche hast du denn als BR und wie fein ist denn der Freilauf an den BR von Daiwa ?



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Quantum Mr Pike 420 mal anschauen.



Auch interessant werde ich auch mal eine von ordern.


----------



## glgl

Ich habe die emcast und die Black Widow als br.
Beim Freilauf bemerke ich keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden und er ist in meiner Wahrnehmung ausreichend fein einstellbar.

Habe mir mal die Windcast angeschaut. Daiwa macht immer was neues…. Jetzt haben sie ein br lt Modell mit magsealed rausgebracht… optisch sehr ansprechend, wenn dir der Preisunterschied zu den „einfacheren“ Modellen von 40€ egal ist, nimmst halt die. Die emcast ist bestimmt ähnlich, dann mir abspule. Ich tippe mal, der Freilauf ist bei allen ähnlich.
vg
glgl


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Trotz erhöhten Wasserstand hab ichs gestern doch noch gewagt meinen letzten Friedfischansitz zu machen. Vormittag beim Bäcker noch schöne weiche Kaisersemmeln gekauft und dann gings nach dem Mittagessen gleich mal los. Mit dabei hatte ich lediglich 2 Schwimmerruten, Kescher und Angeltasche...mehr braucht man ja nicht. Das Ziel war das nahegelegenen Altwasser was ich sehr schnell zu Fuß erreichen kann und mittlerweile wider von frei von Schwimmpflanzen und Laub ist (sah im Sommer richtig wild aus). 

Die Ruten aufgebaut und die kleinen Balsaholzschwimmer überlang eingestellt und mit Semmelkruste bestück konnte es dann losgehen.







Der leichte Zug durch das ansteigende Wasser hat die überlange Montage sehr schön gestreckt und unauffällig am Platzgehalten. Als Ankerblei dinnte wie immer ein 1SSG 10cm über einen 10er Cormoran Goldhaken. 
Die ersten Bisse waren sehr zaghaft, der Schwimmer fiel nach und ein Anschlag ging ins leere. Beim nächsten Biss wartet ich etwas länger, der Schwimmer fiel wider nach, nach , nach und zog dann langsam ab, Anschlag und der Fisch hing. Nach einen kurzen Drill kam ein schöner kleiner Satzschuppi in den Kescher.






Etwa 10 Minuten später das selbe Spiel, Schwimmer fällt unauffällig nach als würde der Wind die Montage mitnehmen und dann ein leichter Abzug, Anschlag und der nächste Karpfen wanderte in den Kescher.






So ging das Spiel einige male und ich konnte durch etwas warten und Geduld beim Anschlag schöne Rotfedern in der 30+ ,kleine Rotaugen und noch einen Spiegelkarpfen fangen. Ein Fisch hat mich jedoch sehr gefreut, ein schöner alter Aitel hat sich ebenfalls meine Semmel schmecken lassen, nichts alltägliches im Altwasser doch bei steigendem Wasserstand möglich.






Als es dann schon Richtung Dämmerung ging kam ich quasi mit dem Anködern nicht mehr nach, kleine Rotaugen hatten den Platz wohl gefunden und leeren reihenweise meine Haken und nur ein paar dieser Rabauken konnte ich fangen. Am Platz war zudem ein richtiger Blasenteppich entstanden und Schwebteile kamen an die Oberfläche. Ich gehe davon aus das sich hier ein Hecht eingestellt hat und es auf die Rotaugen aubgesehen hatte denn trotz Blasen gab es nur Kleinfisch und keine Karpfen/Giebel. Einen Giebel hätte ich evtl auch noch gerne gefangen, die waren wohl aktuell in einem anderen Teil des Altarms unterwegs. Wenn man aber einmal einen fängt sind es Fische der 40+ Klasse.

Es war gestern ein sehr schöner letzter Friedfischansitz im Jahre 2022 mit mehr Fisch als ich mir erwartet hatte. Im Frühjahr sollte das Gewässer offen sein werde ich sicher nochmal einen Ansitz starten. 

Bis dahin allen immer gut Fisch und Krumme Ruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super lieber dawurzelsepp .
Petri Heil zu den hübschen Fischen.


----------



## Dace

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> letzten Friedfischansitz zu machen



Petri dawurzelsepp zu deinem Winter - Erfolg. Morgens erst beim Bäcker vorbei und frisches Weißbrot holen, dann ab ans Wasser, das gefällt mir! 



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> meinen letzten Friedfischansitz zu machen



Tja, würde ich auch gerne machen, aber der Wasserpegel scheint hier am Flüsschen total aus den Fugen zu raten: Erst geht es steil rauf, dein Angeltag platzt, zwei Stunden später stürzt der Wasserpegel so steil ab, dass du meinst, der Fluss läuft leer - aber so ist dass, wenn die Jungs am Wehr spielen ... mal schauewn, ob es morgen noch klappt!?

Tight lines


----------



## Finke20

Moin meine lieber Ükel-Brüder,
Petri  dawurzelsepp, da konntest Du ja zum Jahresende noch einige schöne Fische überlisten .
Ich würde auch sooo gern nochmal ans Wasser, um die Rute zu schwingen . Doch die Zeit rinnt mir nur so durch die Finger.
Ich weis nicht, also dieses Jahr ist außerordentlich schnell vergangen . Ich habe noch so viele Punkte auf meiner Liste zu stehen.

Silvester habe ich frei  , mal sehen vielleicht schaffe ich es doch noch mal an Gewässer .


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Petri Dank euch allen.

Das mit dem Wasserstand und Wehr ist so ne Sache das kenne ich hier im Altwasser auch wenn das Wehr nicht läuft da spielt der Kraftwerksbetreiber/Bayernwerk mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit, es ist zwar nicht so stark aber beim überlangen Posenfischen kennt mans das die Pose sehr oft die Richtung ändert und auch mal ungespannt daliegt. Gestern hat alles gepasst, von den Montagen bis zur passenden Semmel bishin zum Platz.

Genau Finke20 geht nochmal raus und sei es nur für ne Stunde, allein die schöne kalte Frische luft tut dem Körper und dem Gemüht ganz gut.


----------



## skyduck

dawurzelsepp Tolle Strecke, dickes Petri dafür. Ich liebäuge auch noch mit einem Kurzansitz aber immer wenn sich mal ein Zeitfenster auftut ist es entweder schon duster oder am schütten und ungemütlich. Mal gucke, vielleicht schaffe ich die woche noch einen Jahresabschluss aber mit solch einem Erfolg  werde ich wohl nicht aufwarten können.


----------



## Mescalero

Das hat sich ja gelohnt, ein würdiges Jahresabschlussangeln, Petri dawurzelsepp !
Ein SSG reicht um den Köder am Platz zu halten, auch wenn es strömt?


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das hat sich ja gelohnt, ein würdiges Jahresabschlussangeln, Petri dawurzelsepp !
> Ein SSG reicht um den Köder am Platz zu halten, auch wenn es strömt?



Bei leichten Zug und überlanger Montage bleibt bei mir im Fluss ein SSG liegen es sollte nur nicht reißen wie hinter einem Wehr oder Kraftwerk.


----------



## Jason

dawurzelsepp
Petri Heil und danke für den Umfangreichen Bericht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20

Finke20 schrieb:


> Silvester habe ich frei , mal sehen vielleicht schaffe ich es doch noch mal an Gewässer .


Ja so ist das Leben, erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt_. _Nix mit frei und angeln, arbeiten bis 13 Uhr  ist angesagt.


----------



## silverfish

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das Leben, erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt_. _Nix mit frei und angeln, arbeiten bis 13 Uhr  ist angesagt.


Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Chef loben !


----------



## Astacus74

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Trotz erhöhten Wasserstand hab ichs gestern doch noch gewagt meinen letzten Friedfischansitz zu machen. Vormittag beim Bäcker noch schöne weiche Kaisersemmeln gekauft und dann gings nach dem Mittagessen gleich mal los. Mit dabei hatte ich lediglich 2 Schwimmerruten, Kescher und Angeltasche...mehr braucht man ja nicht. Das Ziel war das nahegelegenen Altwasser was ich sehr schnell zu Fuß erreichen kann und mittlerweile wider von frei von Schwimmpflanzen und Laub ist (sah im Sommer richtig wild aus).
> 
> Die Ruten aufgebaut und die kleinen Balsaholzschwimmer überlang eingestellt und mit Semmelkruste bestück konnte es dann losgehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der leichte Zug durch das ansteigende Wasser hat die überlange Montage sehr schön gestreckt und unauffällig am Platzgehalten. Als Ankerblei dinnte wie immer ein 1SSG 10cm über einen 10er Cormoran Goldhaken.
> Die ersten Bisse waren sehr zaghaft, der Schwimmer fiel nach und ein Anschlag ging ins leere. Beim nächsten Biss wartet ich etwas länger, der Schwimmer fiel wider nach, nach , nach und zog dann langsam ab, Anschlag und der Fisch hing. Nach einen kurzen Drill kam ein schöner kleiner Satzschuppi in den Kescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etwa 10 Minuten später das selbe Spiel, Schwimmer fällt unauffällig nach als würde der Wind die Montage mitnehmen und dann ein leichter Abzug, Anschlag und der nächste Karpfen wanderte in den Kescher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ging das Spiel einige male und ich konnte durch etwas warten und Geduld beim Anschlag schöne Rotfedern in der 30+ ,kleine Rotaugen und noch einen Spiegelkarpfen fangen. Ein Fisch hat mich jedoch sehr gefreut, ein schöner alter Aitel hat sich ebenfalls meine Semmel schmecken lassen, nichts alltägliches im Altwasser doch bei steigendem Wasserstand möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Als es dann schon Richtung Dämmerung ging kam ich quasi mit dem Anködern nicht mehr nach, kleine Rotaugen hatten den Platz wohl gefunden und leeren reihenweise meine Haken und nur ein paar dieser Rabauken konnte ich fangen. Am Platz war zudem ein richtiger Blasenteppich entstanden und Schwebteile kamen an die Oberfläche. Ich gehe davon aus das sich hier ein Hecht eingestellt hat und es auf die Rotaugen aubgesehen hatte denn trotz Blasen gab es nur Kleinfisch und keine Karpfen/Giebel. Einen Giebel hätte ich evtl auch noch gerne gefangen, die waren wohl aktuell in einem anderen Teil des Altarms unterwegs. Wenn man aber einmal einen fängt sind es Fische der 40+ Klasse.
> 
> Es war gestern ein sehr schöner letzter Friedfischansitz im Jahre 2022 mit mehr Fisch als ich mir erwartet hatte. Im Frühjahr sollte das Gewässer offen sein werde ich sicher nochmal einen Ansitz starten.



Petri Heil da hast du ja super gefangen und schön geschrieben, ich bin mir sicher das du nächstes Jahr dort wieder super fangen wirst.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das Leben, erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt_. _Nix mit frei und angeln, arbeiten bis 13 Uhr  ist angesagt.



Das tut mir leid für dich dann mußt Neujahr los und richtig starten ich wünsch dir Petri Heil



Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas

Wow, na das hat ja ordentlich gerappelt bei Dir, lieber dawurzelsepp - ein herzhaftes Petri zu Deiner schön gemischten Strecke! 
Danke für den Bericht, der macht Lust auf einen Jahresend-Ansitz.


----------



## geomas

Drennan hat zum Jahreswechsel auch noch mal ein launiges Video rausgehauen:


----------



## Mescalero

Klasse, sehr schönes Video mit tollen Fängen und einem echten "monster in miniature".
Solche Riesen habe ich bei uns noch nie gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen. Dieser stichlingangelnde Fußballer fängt auch oft so große Sticklebacks.

Gute Idee übrigens, gefrorene Mückenlarven als Köder zu nehmen. Dass ich da noch nicht von selbst drauf gekommen bin....manchmal braucht man echt einen Wink mit der Dachlatte.


----------



## Tikey0815

Hätte gern gesehen wie er so ne Mückenlarve auf den Haken bekommt, stell ich mir unmöglich vor bei meinen Wurstfingern


----------



## Mescalero

Das geht ganz easy, wirklich. Man nimmt den Köder zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und fährt mit dem Haken durch den Zwischenraum. Den Platz zwischen den Fingern kann man zwar nicht sehen aber wunderbar fühlen. 

Mückenlarven habe ich noch nicht verwendet aber Drosophilamaden, die haben eine ähnliche Größe.


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Den Platz zwischen den Fingern kann man zwar nicht sehen aber wunderbar fühlen.



Sobald der Haken im Finger ist merkt man das, das glaub ich dir.
Mußt bedenken manch Angler hat so richtige Wurstfinger und da sind Häkchen der Größe unter 12 schon kritisch



Gruß Frank


----------



## Kochtopf

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Sobald der Haken im Finger ist merkt man das, das glaub ich dir.
> Mußt bedenken manch Angler hat so richtige Wurstfinger und da sind Häkchen der Größe unter 12 schon kritisch
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Generell auch Plättchenhaken binden geht garnicht  bis größe 18 öhrhaken geht ohne Brille alles andere ist für mich Voodoo


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ich kann das nachvollziehen ich trage Handschuhe in Größe 12 und selbst die sind bisweilen zu klein und jetzt versuche mal nen 16 Plätchenhaken damit zu binden. Das ist ungefähr so als würde man mit ner Fleischwurst versuchen in der Nase zu Bohren.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Das ist ungefähr so als würde man mit ner Fleischwurst versuchen in der Nase zu Bohren.



Das geht doch viel besser als mit der hier im Ükel üblichen Frühstücksfleischdose!


----------



## Tikey0815

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich kann das nachvollziehen ich trage Handschuhe in Größe 12 und selbst die sind bisweilen zu klein und jetzt versuche mal nen 16 Plätchenhaken damit zu binden. Das ist ungefähr so als würde man mit ner Fleischwurst versuchen in der Nase zu Bohren.


Fleischwurst so behandeln   Frevel


----------



## Ti-it

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das geht doch viel besser als mit der hier im Ükel üblichen Frühstücksfleischdose!


Bei mir gehts ja schon los das Frühstücksfleisch sauber aus der Dose zu bekommen aber das wäre dann wieder ein anderes Thema  

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Hatte er nicht Unrecht, der Häuptling.





Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hatte er nicht Unrecht, der Häuptling.



... aber der "Weiße Mann" mußte ja die "Wilden Rothäute" zivilisieren und auch noch ihnen ihren Glauben aufzwingen.
Und vieles wurde im Namen der Kirche getan.
Aber gut ich will lieber auf hören sonst driftet das hier noch ab.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dann muss das dazu, und seine Varianten:

"Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet ihr merken, dass man Geld nicht essen kann."

Und:
vollzogen und weitgehend erreicht in 2022, alleine der ausufernde Borkenkäfer hat in den todkranken Wäldern nochmal so richtig nachgelegt.

"Und wenn der letzte rote Mann von der Erde verschwunden und die Erinnerung des weißen Mannes an ihn zur Legende geworden ist, dann werden diese Gestade übervoll sein von den unsichtbaren Toten meines Stammes, … dann wimmeln sie von den wiederkehrenden Scharen, die einst dieses Land bevölkerten und es immer noch lieben."

Und:
in 2023 geht alles zuende, das Jahr des Umbruch, mehr als Stand Silvester 2022/23 sich die meisten vorstellen können.


----------



## rhinefisher

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ist es das alte echte Blutmehl? Wenn ja, würde ich es dir abnehmen.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Du, das ist bloß ein kleiner Rest, welcher vom Verbißschutzmittel übriggeblieben ist, als ich Mutters Rosen am Waldrand eingesprüht habe.. .


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> Drennan hat zum Jahreswechsel auch noch mal ein launiges Video rausgehauen:


Jetzt wollte ich das mal in Angriff nehmen, weil es so einfach zu sein scheint. Futter = Köder = kein Stress.

Leider bekomme ich weder gefrorene Mülas noch Tubifex. Der Fressnapf hat nichts und der einzige Aquarienladen hat vor Jahren schon dicht gemacht. 

D.h. dreißig Kilometer bis in die näxte Stadt gurken... Ich habe noch meine Tümpelausrüstung aber rote Mückenlarven lassen sich nicht keschern und schwarze gibt es im Winter nicht.


----------



## geomas

#Mückenlarven - bekommt man die heutzutage normalerweise in jedem Aquarienladen/Zoohandlung? Lebend oder gefroren?
Zu meiner Aquaristik-Zeit war ich noch (Nachwuchs-) Bürger der DDR, da hab ich eher mal Daphnien geholt (will sagen: bin mit dem heutigen Angebot nicht vertraut).


----------



## geomas

So, für den Fluß nebenan sowie die Ostsee sind die Karten im Sack, die Fischereiabgabemarke ebenfalls. Die LAV-Papiere fürs neue Jahr bekomme ich erst in zwei Wochen. Ganz vielleicht starte ich dann morgen noch mal einen Ausflug aufs Land, mal nach den Döbeln sehen.
Könnte etwas mehr regnen als mir lieb ist, aber immerhin hat das in den letzten Tagen schon für einen „normalen Pegel” der fraglichen Flüßchen gesorgt.
Falls es morgen nicht klappt wäre dann erstmal „Schonzeit” meinerseits für die Dickschädel.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Falls es morgen nicht klappt wäre dann erstmal „Schonzeit” meinerseits für die Dickschädel.



Warum dieses?


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum dieses?


Junge Junge Proffchen, ich weiß ja, die Kekse im Winter sind lecker, aber soo


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Junge Junge Proffchen, ich weiß ja, die Kekse im Winter sind lecker, aber soo



Gute Isolation hilft gegen die Winterkälte.


----------



## Tikey0815

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gute Isolation hilft gegen die Winterkälte.


Hoffentlich passt das Cappy noch


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passt das Cappy noch



Hab hinten 'nen Gummi eingefügt, wie an meiner Hose....


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum dieses?



Im Normalfall bekomme ich die Karte für die LAV-Gewässer erst bei der großen Vereinsversammlung in zwei Wochen, deshalb wären die ersten beiden Januar-Wochen meinerseits „Schonzeit” für die Verbandsgewässer-Bewohner.

Hier, im Fluß nebenan, gibt es keinen nennenswerten Döbelbestand. Vereinzelte Fangberichte (von Spinnfischern) nehme ich nie so hunnertrpro ernst. 
Neulich erzählte mir ein netter „Raubi”, er hätte hier einen 65er Döbel auf Wobbler gehabt - vermutlich eher ein sehr guter Aland. Komplett auszuschließen ist hier in meiner Nachbarschaft aber gar nix, neulich hatte hier einer einen lütten Dorsch als Beifang beim Barsch-Dropshotten und es gibt/gab auch bestätigte Fänge von allerlei „Exoten”.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Allemal ein sehr interessanter Fluss. Das wusste Zeiske schon und beschrieb die Angelei dort sehr schön.
Haste das Buch schon durch?


----------



## Mescalero

geomas schrieb:


> #Mückenlarven - bekommt man die heutzutage normalerweise in jedem Aquarienladen/Zoohandlung? Lebend oder gefroren?
> Zu meiner Aquaristik-Zeit war ich noch (Nachwuchs-) Bürger der DDR, da hab ich eher mal Daphnien geholt (will sagen: bin mit dem heutigen Angebot nicht vertraut).


Früher gab es nur Trockenfutter zu kaufen, bei uns jedenfalls und ganz selten hatte der Händler frische Tubifex.

Heutzutage bekommt man eigentlich alles: Artemia, rote und weiße und schwarze Mückenlarven, Cyclops, Daphnien, Mysis, Tubifex. Zumindest als Frostfutter und oft auch lebend.


----------



## rhinefisher

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab hinten 'nen Gummi eingefügt, wie meiner Hose....


Eigentlich wollte ich gerade versuchen einen halbwegs sinnvollen Beitrag zu leisten, aber jetzt ist es mir etwas flau....


----------



## Tikey0815

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich gerade versuchen einen halbwegs sinnvollen Beitrag zu leisten, aber jetzt ist es mir etwas flau....


Du kannst ruhig schreiben, dass du hier bei dem hinten kein Gummi sondern nen Korken vermutest, sonst wäre es vorne ja auch nicht so ausgeprägt


----------



## geomas

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Allemal ein sehr interessanter Fluss. Das wusste Zeiske schon und beschrieb die Angelei dort sehr schön.
> Haste das Buch schon durch?



Leider immer noch nicht. Interessant ist die Warnow aber sicher. 

Wie kürzlich erfahren soll es hier einen sehr guten Barbenbestand gegeben haben (bevor die Gerbereien im größeren Maßstab aktiv waren). Bin sehr gespannt, wie sich der Fluß weiterentwickelt. Wenige hundert Meter von meinen Angelplätzen sind in diesem Jahr sehr viele junge Welse gefangen worden (von Forschern mit Reusen), das ist neu. Die sind anscheinend auf dem Weg flußabwärts. Mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> sind in diesem Jahr sehr viele junge Welse gefangen worden (von Forschern mit Reusen), das ist neu. Die sind anscheinend auf dem Weg flußabwärts. Mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt.



Da musst du wohl deine 0,12er Schnüre doch noch gegen stärkere austauschen demnächst? Und dann die ollen Waller an den guten historischen Pickerruten.....


----------



## geomas

Wels an der feinen Winklepicker? 
So abgezockt wie Ükelbruder rustaweli  bin ich leider nicht.

Und die lütten Welse sind bislang wohl oberhalb eines nahegelegenen Wehrs zu finden; von Fängen unterhalb des Wehrs, also in meinem Revier, habe ich bislang nichts gehört.


----------



## Mescalero

Du könntest ja aus Versehen deine Deeperrute im Wasser vergessen, vorne dran einen längst vergessenen 1/0 Haken mit einer halben Bockwurst aufgespießt.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Wels an der feinen Winklepicker?
> So abgezockt wie Ükelbruder rustaweli  bin ich leider nicht.
> 
> Und die lütten Welse sind bislang wohl oberhalb eines nahegelegenen Wehrs zu finden; von Fängen unterhalb des Wehrs, also in meinem Revier, habe ich bislang nichts gehört.


Bei uns sollen sie sich auch in meinen Klein Flüsschen bereits eingebürgert haben.
Ich glaube -zumindest im Norden- wird der kleine Wels (die unteren 75% der Populationspyramide) über kurz oder lang 'der' universelle stärkere Flussfisch. Barben sind lange weg oder waren nie da, Aal wird immer schwächer, Flusskarpfen hier ohne Besatz ohnehin nur punktuell. Kleine Welse sind anpassungsfähig, fortpflanzungsstark und keine Kostverächter und profitieren von den wärmeren Gewässern. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie in unseren trüben nährstoffreichen langsamen Brassenregions-Flüsslein nicht fröhliche Urständ feiern würden und leere Stellen besetzen bzw. sich einfach reindrängeln.
Wohlgemerkt, ich rede nicht von den Grossflussurianen hinter denen die Welsboys her sind, sondern von der Masse an Welsen die so ihr Leben zwischen 60-100 cm fristen.

Ich bewerte das nicht, sondern sehe es lediglich als eine nicht unwahrscheinliche Entwicklung.

Hg
Mini


----------



## geomas

Das Welsangeln heb ich mir fürs Alter auf. Richtig dicke Brumnmer (weit über 2m) werden fast regelmäßig im Landkreis gefangen. 
Als Uferangler wäre mir das gezielte Angeln auf solche Brocken aber nüscht, einfach zu „wild” und verwachsen der Fluß.

Aber vielleicht versuche ich es im kommenden Jahr mit leichten Friedfisch-Methoden tatsächlich mal auf Ostseefisch. 
Aalmutter oder Seeskorpion an der Picker oder Swing-Tip - das wollte ich schon längst versucht haben. 

Im Januar bin ich für ne Woche im Boddenland-Exil, da kann ich schon mal Pläne schmieden. 


Minimax - danke, so ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Nischen, die sich auftun, werden von der Natur fix wieder besetzt.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Mescalero schrieb:


> Du könntest ja aus Versehen deine Deeperrute im Wasser vergessen, vorne dran einen längst vergessenen 1/0 Haken mit einer halben Bockwurst aufgespießt.


Fleischwurst kommt besser


----------



## geomas

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Fleischwurst kommt besser



Mit Essen spielt man nicht!


(Fleischwaren waren bislang für mich nicht so der Bringer als Köder, vom Klassiker Frühstücksfleisch mal abgesehen)


----------



## Ti-it

geomas schrieb:


> (Fleischwaren waren bislang für mich nicht so der Bringer als Köder, vom Klassiker Frühstücksfleisch mal abgesehen)


Also meine Wallerbeifänge waren alle auf Käse   

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero

In Österreich gibt es die Kombination: Käsekrainer oder "Eitrige" wie es im Volksmund heißt (weil es beim Anschneiden genau so aussieht). Ich weiß aber gar nicht, ob man so etwas hier überhaubt bekommt. Funktionieren würde ein Wurst-Käse-Compoundköder bestimmt für so einige Arten.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> Mit Essen spielt man nicht!


Meinst Du den Fisch oder den Köder? Dann könnten wir ja gleich unseren Laden hier dichtmachen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Mescalero schrieb:


> In Österreich gibt es die Kombination: Käsekrainer oder "Eitrige" wie es im Volksmund heißt (weil es beim Anschneiden genau so aussieht). Ich weiß aber gar nicht, ob man so etwas hier überhaubt bekommt. Funktionieren würde ein Wurst-Käse-Compoundköder bestimmt für so einige Arten.


Bei Norma gibt's die im Mini mitnehmen Format. Und in den übrigen Discountern gibt es die glaube ich auch in groß.


----------



## rhinefisher

Das hier ist dass wohl beste Video übers Speedfischen auf Rotaugen in Häfen.
Etwas schwierig zu verstehen, lohnt sich aber, wenn man sich ernsthaft für Geschwindigkeit interessiert und gerne mit Whips hantiert.
Der Typ hats auch wirklich drauf; so fischt der 18er Vorfach an 14er Hauptschnur, um Verwicklungen zu vermeiden und die Frequenz zu erhöhen.. .


----------



## Hecht100+

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das hier ist dass wohl beste Video übers Speedfischen auf Rotaugen in Häfen.
> Etwas schwierig zu verstehen, lohnt sich aber, wenn man sich ernsthaft für Geschwindigkeit interessiert und gerne mit Whips hantiert.
> Der Typ hats auch wirklich drauf; so fischt der 18er Vorfach an 14er Hauptschnur, um Verwicklungen zu vermeiden und die Frequenz zu erhöhen.. .


Aber die Sprache, muss ich mir ja mindestens 5 mal anhören um alles zu kapieren.


----------



## geomas

Danke für das Video, lieber rhinefisher - sehr interessant!


Was offenbar im Matchangeln wichtiger wird (als eine Methode im Repertoire) ist das schnelle Feederfischen auf kleine „Silvers”. Interessant zu sehen, was einige Füchse sich da einfallen lassen. Also zum Besipiel die Angelei mit (vergleichsweise) großen Haken bei kleinen Ködern. Die angeln da teilweise mit größeren Haken auf lütte Plötz und Minibrassen als auf Karpfen. Bin gespannt zu sehen, was aus der Richtung noch kommt.


----------



## Astacus74

Der Plan steht morgen wird Sylvester geangelt, Zielfisch Rotaugen, Güstern vielleicht noch Döbel und Aland ins Rennen gehen meine alten Neuerwerbungen
einmal die Silstar Graphite 420 und die Silstar DIA FLEX Multitip 240







beiden Ruten werden bestückt durch DAM Quick CDG 325 Schnur da muß ich gestehen nutz ich noch die vorhandene ich schätze auf beiden Rollen 0,18er (neue Schnur wird im Frühjahr geordert)






in den Tiefen meiner Sitzkiepe habe ich noch eine alte ungefischte Pose gefunden die perfekt geeignet ist






die alten Brötchen sind vorbereitet... und die Maden von vor 6Wochen haben sich bestens in Kühlschrank gehalten







mal sehen ob die Fische mitspielen, fischen werde ich am Flüßchen in der Stadt dort sollten sich genug Fisch zur Zeit aufhalten, ist nur zu hoffen das sie auch beißen.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Kleine Welse sind anpassungsfähig, fortpflanzungsstark und keine Kostverächter und profitieren von den wärmeren Gewässern.



Bei uns im Flüsschen sind sie auch klar im Vormarsch. Ich habe letztens bei einer Gewässerbegehung einen Spinnfischer getroffen und ein sehr gutes Gespräch geführt. Gut, erkannte mich und begrüßte mich mit dem Satz "die Dortmunder" auch hier, jedenfalls zeigte er mir auf dem Smartphone seine Fangstrecke aus diesem Jahr. Da waren neben stattlichen Hechten und Zandern auch Waller dabei, und keine kleinen, bis 1,70 m mit Gummi gefangen. Auch er war auch der Meinung, dass der Waller auf dem Vormarsch wäre. Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, wovon werden die so groß, was fressen die alles hier im Flüsschen!?

Ich denke, der eine oder andere kennt das Video schon, aber es stimmt, Waller sind sehr anpassungsfähig: Wallerjagd


Tight lines


----------



## Dace

geomas schrieb:


> (Fleischwaren waren bislang für mich nicht so der Bringer als Köder, vom Klassiker Frühstücksfleisch mal abgesehen)



Kann ich bestätigen.

Auf Döbel haben wir die Palette der Wurstwaren durchprobiert bis hin zum Leberwurstbrot, einzig Frühstückfleisch und hier und da Fleischwurst mit Knoblauch, die muss aber schwimmend sein, sind davon übrig geblieben und im Einsatz. 

Gefangen haben sie alle was, aber es war nicht wirklich eine Sorte dabei, die der absolute "Bringer" war.

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax hat bestimmt Recht, in den Bächen und Flüssen des Flachlandes wird sich der Wels prächtig vermehren, wenn er es nicht sowieso schon tut. Die Veränderungen spielen diesem Fisch eigentlich in die Karten und auch wenn manche Vereine jetzt vielleicht noch Anstrengungen unternehmen, die Welse aus ihren Bächen zu bekommen (Hegefischen z.B.) werden sie wahrscheinlich irgendwann kapitulieren. Nach allem was man hört und liest, bekommt man Waller nicht mehr weg, wenn sie einmal da sind.

In unserem Vereinsbach gibt es offiziell keine Welse aber ich habe schon lange den Verdacht, dass es welche gibt. Gefangen habe ich hier noch keinen aber gerade vor ein paar Tagen hat mir ein Vereinskollege von Fängen "weiter unten" (anderer Verein ein paar Kilometer flussabwärts) berichtet. Ob es stimmt? Keine Ahnung, passen würde es jedenfalls. Sobald es wieder wärmer ist, werde ich mal ein paar nächtliche Ansitze einschieben, das kam dieses Jahr sowieso viel zu kurz.

Dace 
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Arten sind diese Fische ja eher gemütlich unterwegs und fressen in Relation zur Größe vielleicht gar nicht so extrem viel. Sie verbrauchen ja nur wenig Energie. Ein Hai derselben Größe braucht schon einen Thunfisch pro Tag oder ein Taucherbein, dem entspannten Wels langt da ein Täubchen.


----------



## Minimax

HÖRET, HÖRET!




Die sehr ehrenwerten Teilnehmer der Ükel-Competition werden hiermit höflichst gebeten, ersucht und aufgefordert, sich in den "Wertungtrööt 2022" im Ük-Competition Bereich zu begeben um das Procedere der nächsten Stunden zu erfahren und zur Kenntnis zu nehmen,

Mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung,

Minimax (Ükel Champion 2021)


----------



## Thomas.

Dace schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, wovon werden die so groß, was fressen die alles hier im Flüsschen!?


alles das was unsereiner nicht am Haken bekommt, ebenso kommt hier am Fluss kein Wassergeflügel hoch, heute Entenmama mit 5 Küken 3 Tage später nur noch Mama, die verschwindet aber auch nach ein paar Tagen, ich weiß aber nicht wohin.
viel erschreckender ist das hier auf 500m Fluss und nur 2 kleine Löcher vorhanden sind die mehr als 1,80cm tief sind und ansonsten max. 80cm tief ist so viele Welse von 60cm bis 1,7m gefangen werden, teilweise bis zu 6 stück in einer Nacht, die auch zum großenteil entnommen werden.


----------



## Ti-it

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Bei Norma gibt's die im Mini mitnehmen Format. Und in den übrigen Discountern gibt es die glaube ich auch in groß.


Ja die gibt es bei uns überall. Ob Metzger oder jegliche Discounter. Hatte ich heuer öfter auf Barbe im Einsatz. Funktioniert ganz gut. Aber die Waller wollten Gouda pur. 

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Ti-it

Dace schrieb:


> Bei uns im Flüsschen sind sie auch klar im Vormarsch. Ich habe letztens bei einer Gewässerbegehung einen Spinnfischer getroffen und ein sehr gutes Gespräch geführt. Gut, erkannte mich und begrüßte mich mit dem Satz "die Dortmunder" auch hier, jedenfalls zeigte er mir auf dem Smartphone seine Fangstrecke aus diesem Jahr. Da waren neben stattlichen Hechten und Zandern auch Waller dabei, und keine kleinen, bis 1,70 m mit Gummi gefangen. Auch er war auch der Meinung, dass der Waller auf dem Vormarsch wäre. Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, wovon werden die so groß, was fressen die alles hier im Flüsschen!?
> 
> Ich denke, der eine oder andere kennt das Video schon, aber es stimmt, Waller sind sehr anpassungsfähig: Wallerjagd
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Ihr kennt ja mein Flüßchen. Bei uns kam der Waller bereits in den 80igern.
Gefangen werden jedes Jahr welche bis 2m. Es kommt auch schon mal vor, dass in der Nacht 10 bis 20 kleine Racker 20 bis meist 35 cm an den Haken gehen. Selten die um 60cm bis 1m. Was auffällt, es ist nicht jedes Jahr gleich mit der Population. Dieses Jahr bspw. waren es sehr sehr wenige Kleine. Dann fiel unter anderem auf, dass die Schleie ziemlich verdrängt wurde und auch der Aal sowie der Zander. (dieser steht allerdings auch bei den Anglern ganz oben auf der Liste) Bei allen anderen Fischarten merke ich aktuell keinen Rückgang (toi toi toi!).
Der Döbelbestand nimmt in gewissen Flußabschnitten immer mehr zu. In Anderen (durch Wehre getrennt) gibt es wiederum keinen nennenswerten Döbel und Barbenbestand. Und hier werden dann auch die größten und meisten Waller gefangen. Bei uns ist tatsächlich auf wenige Kilometer, bedingt der Wehre, oft ein Wechsel von Barben-und Brassenregion.
Die Barbenregion wird, meiner Meinung nach, eher gemieden. Vllt trägt aber auch der Döbel der Dezimierung bei.
Dann sind meine Kollegen und ich der festen Meinung, dass sich die Waller auch teilweise gegenseitig fressen. Brutpflege ja aber danach ist es ggf. aus mit der Freundschaft. Belegt hat das ein Freund von mir der einen Großen und 1 Kleinen kurze Zeit hälterte. Der Kleine war recht schnell weg. Vielleicht aber auch auf die Gefangenschaft rückzuführen.
Interessant ist auch, dass der Waller damals sogar besetzt wurde. 
Bei uns hat er auf alle Fälle seit mindestens 15 Jahren(müsste nachschauen) kein Schonmaß mehr. Schonzeit gab es, soweit ich weiß, noch nie. 
Und, ja es ist erstaunlich wie ein so kleiner Fluss, trotz erheblichem Welsbestand seit 40 Jahren, so ein Artenreichtum hervorbringt. Aber es gibt ja auch jährliche Besatzmaßnahmen.


Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## rustaweli

Bei uns haben ganz klar die Grundeln, Döbel und Waller das Zepter übernommen. Auch der Barbenbestand scheint sich rege zu erholen.


----------



## Dace

Thomas. schrieb:


> ebenso kommt hier am Fluss kein Wassergeflügel hoch



In der Tat, das beobachte ich hier auch schon seit Jahren. Früher gab es hier viel Rallen, sei es Teichrallen oder insbesondere die Bleßralle, die gerade jetzt um diese Zeit in großen Ansammlungen zu beobachten waren, musst du jetzt quasi suchen. Selbst der Cormoran wird immer weniger. Die Wasserfauna und -flora hat sich hier in den letzten Jahren gewaltig geändert. 

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Besser spät als nie - auf gehts! 
Falls sich was tut und ich nicht von einem Überwels verschlungen werde gebe ich Zeichen vom Wasser.



Allen Ükeln, die es jetzt noch ans Wasser zieht viel Erfolg und allen anderen eine streßarme Zeit bis zum Neuen jahr!


----------



## silverfish

Dace schrieb:


> In der Tat, das beobachte ich hier auch schon seit Jahren. Früher gab es hier viel Rallen, sei es Teichrallen oder insbesondere die Bleßralle, die gerade jetzt um diese Zeit in großen Ansammlungen zu beobachten waren, musst du jetzt quasi suchen. Selbst der Cormoran wird immer weniger. Die Wasserfauna und -flora hat sich hier in den letzten Jahren gewaltig geändert.
> 
> Tight lines


Ich habe das vermehrte Verschwinden des Wassergeflügels auf viele Nest- und Jungvögelräuber , wie Waschbär ,Rohrweihe ,Milan und auch verwilderte Hauskatzen zurückgeführt. Waller sind in diesen Gewässern nicht präsent.
Hier z.B. hat sich ein Seeadlerpäärchen auf Jungschwäne eingeschossen, das es an an fünf mir bekannten Schwanbrutplätzen nur 2 Jungschwäne die ersten 2 Wochen überlebt haben.
Aber ,richtig in den Kanälen haben die Waller stark zugenommen und holen sich reichlich Tribut unter den Enten.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Bei uns hier am Bayrischen Untermain ist es auch der Waschbär, der hier in Massen auftritt, der die Nester der Vögel leer räumt. Noch dazu sind durch die recht dichte Besiedlung auch überall freigänger Katzen unterwegs. Meister Reinecke ist auch wieder im Vormarsch. Also ich denke das da der Waller eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt aber mit Sicherheit auch seinen Teil dazu beiträgt. Aber packen sich nicht auch die Schnabeldöbel ab und an ein Küken von der Oberfläche?


----------



## Ti-it

Nicht zu vergessen, die Marder. 

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder über meine speziellen Freunde, die Schwäne herziehen, sondern über die Enten.

Kennt ihr das? Ihr geht leise vorsichtig und gedeckt als trottender Angler euer Flüsschen entlang, und vor Euch tummelt sich ne Entenschar auf dem Wasser und macht Entensachen. 
Jedenfalls, wenn man näherkommt fliegen sie mit grossen Bohai auf und stören den Swim, und landen 50m weiter platschend und stören den nächsten Swim.
Man geht weiter, und wieder stiebt das Geflügel chaotisch auf, und verdirbt den nächsten Swim, und so geht es das ganze Flüsschen entlang weiter, immer schön vor einem, als Herolde und Fischvertreiber alle 50m.
Kann das verdammte Federvieh nichtmal quer zum Fluss fliegen, woandershin, oder hinter die Position des Pirschanglers, oder wenigstens mal 200-300m weiter?
verdammtes Federvieh!

hg
 Minimax


----------



## geomas

Mist!

Zweiter Wurf mit der Quivertiprute, Biss auf dicke Flocke, aber nach 15 Sekunden ausgestiegen...


----------



## silverfish

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder über meine speziellen Freunde, die Schwäne herziehen, sondern über die Enten.
> 
> Kennt ihr das? Ihr geht leise vorsichtig und gedeckt als trottender Angler euer Flüsschen entlang, und vor Euch tummelt sich ne Entenschar auf dem Wasser und macht Entensachen.
> Jedenfalls, wenn man näherkommt fliegen sie mit grossen Bohai auf und stören den Swim, und landen 50m weiter platschend und stören den nächsten Swim.
> Man geht weiter, und wieder stiebt das Geflügel chaotisch auf, und verdirbt den nächsten Swim, und so geht es das ganze Flüsschen entlang weiter, immer schön vor einem, als Herolde und Fischvertreiber alle 50m.
> Kann das verdammte Federvieh nichtmal quer zum Fluss fliegen, woandershin, oder hinter die Position des Pirschanglers, oder wenigstens mal 200-300m weiter?
> verdammtes Federvieh!
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Tja, Petra hat überall Spione und Aktivisten. Man macht es uns immer schwerer. Selbst an teilweise abgelegenen Swims.


----------



## Minimax

Oh, bitte, das P. Thema nicht hier, nichts für ungut.


----------



## geomas

So, Zielfisch gelandet, etwas Ü40 und somit noch halbstark.
Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Methode.

Ich werfe jetzt mal die Posenrute ins Rennen.


----------



## Minimax

geomas schrieb:


> So, Zielfisch gelandet, etwas Ü40 und somit noch halbstark.
> Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Methode.
> 
> Ich werfe jetzt mal die Posenrute ins Rennen.


Kannst Du, falls es keine Umstände macht, ein paar Schnappschüsse von dem Flüsschen machen?

Edit: oh, verzeih bitte, und natürlich herzliches Petri!


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder über meine speziellen Freunde, die Schwäne herziehen, sondern über die Enten.
> 
> Kennt ihr das? Ihr geht leise vorsichtig und gedeckt als trottender Angler euer Flüsschen entlang, und vor Euch tummelt sich ne Entenschar auf dem Wasser und macht Entensachen.
> Jedenfalls, wenn man näherkommt fliegen sie mit grossen Bohai auf und stören den Swim, und landen 50m weiter platschend und stören den nächsten Swim.
> Man geht weiter, und wieder stiebt das Geflügel chaotisch auf, und verdirbt den nächsten Swim, und so geht es das ganze Flüsschen entlang weiter, immer schön vor einem, als Herolde und Fischvertreiber alle 50m.
> Kann das verdammte Federvieh nichtmal quer zum Fluss fliegen, woandershin, oder hinter die Position des Pirschanglers, oder wenigstens mal 200-300m weiter?
> verdammtes Federvieh!
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Vielleicht solltest du den nächsten Schwim immer ein wenig vom letzten voranfüttern, 14er oder 20er Pellets schaffen locker die 50 mtr. Distanz


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ja die gibt es bei uns überall. Ob Metzger oder jegliche Discounter. Hatte ich heuer öfter auf Barbe im Einsatz. Funktioniert ganz gut. Aber die Waller wollten Gouda pur.
> 
> Gruß
> Ti-it



Den Emmenthaler haben sich bei uns in der Jugend neben den Barben auch die großen Breitkopfaale schmecken lassen, Waller gabs bisher nur auf Semmelflocke oder sogar Teig. 

Was auf Aitel auch gut geht ist Leberkäs, den in Würfeln geschnitten wie den Käse ist neben dem Frühstücksfleisch der Bringer. Wiener werden von einigen jedoch auch auf Barben und Aitel geschätzt gab bei mir jedoch nicht wirklich Fisch.

Astacus74 
Schon jetzt einen schönen und guten Angeltag mit deinen wunderschönen Kombi.

Die Letzten Tage war ich recht viel unterwegs, Mittwoch nachmittag noch am Werfen und wider einen guten Zander verloren. Donnerstag einen langjährigen Angelkollegen im bayerischen Schwaben besucht und lange gute Gespräche geführt und sehr viel Fachgesimpelt......Grüße daher nochmal auch von dieser Seite  
Gestern nochmal beim Ködertesten und antesten der neuen Rute gewesen und heute dann endlich die neue Rute in Empfang genommen. Vorstellen werd ich sie jedoch erst wenn man sie auch kaufen kann, will da nichts vorwegnehmen. Ansonsten hab ich neues Posenmaterial in Form von Pfauenkielen bekommen wo ich am überlegen bin wie man die am besten Verarbeiten könnte. Das "frühe"  Frühjahr steht ja bekanntlich schon in den Startlöchern und da steht beim mir ja das Posenfischen mit Schwanenkiel besonders im Fokus. Die Frühjahrsangelei hat für mich sowieso immer einen besonderen Reiz und das Abziehen der Pose fasziniert einen immer wider aufs neue. Es hat etwas sehr entspanntes ruhiges an sich wenn die Fische noch nicht ganz so fit sind und alles einfach durch das "noch" kühle Wasser etwas langsamer abläuft. Die Pose legt sich langsam hin und gleitet dann beim Abzug langsam davon. Leichte Ruten mit Pin oder kleiner Stationärrolle oder einfach die Bambusrute mit einer alten Rolle dran hat seinen Reiz für sich. Vielleicht wäre es aber auch einfach an der Zeit eine gespließte aufzuarbeiten und so herzurichten das man diese Frühjahrsangelei noch mehr geniesen kann. Es wird sich zeigen wo diese Zeit mich noch führen wird.

In diesem Sinne allen einen guten und vorallem gesunden Rutsch ins Angeljahr 2023.


----------



## Dace

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder über meine speziellen Freunde, die Schwäne herziehen, sondern über die Enten.



Ich glaube da bekommt unser Minimax einen Herzkasper, sind sie nicht goldig! 







Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Angel-)Jahr!


Tight lines


----------



## rustaweli

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder über meine speziellen Freunde, die Schwäne herziehen, sondern über die Enten.
> 
> Kennt ihr das? Ihr geht leise vorsichtig und gedeckt als trottender Angler euer Flüsschen entlang, und vor Euch tummelt sich ne Entenschar auf dem Wasser und macht Entensachen.
> Jedenfalls, wenn man näherkommt fliegen sie mit grossen Bohai auf und stören den Swim, und landen 50m weiter platschend und stören den nächsten Swim.
> Man geht weiter, und wieder stiebt das Geflügel chaotisch auf, und verdirbt den nächsten Swim, und so geht es das ganze Flüsschen entlang weiter, immer schön vor einem, als Herolde und Fischvertreiber alle 50m.
> Kann das verdammte Federvieh nichtmal quer zum Fluss fliegen, woandershin, oder hinter die Position des Pirschanglers, oder wenigstens mal 200-300m weiter?
> verdammtes Federvieh!
> 
> hg
> Minimax


Ganz schlimm ein gern aufgesuchter See von mir. Die Beflügelten sind sowas von schlau. Ganz schnell Futter mit der Schleuder rein und warten. Dann erst die Rute. Die kommen aus allen Ecken an, dazu ist es an meinem dortigen Lieblingsplatz nicht sehr tief und klar. Ein ewiges Versteckspiel mit denen. Erst einmal Lunte gerochen, umkreisen sie unauffällig ewig Deinen Swim. Schleuder los, sie kommen, schnell mit Schleuder woanders hin um sie fernzuhalten, unauffällig hinsetzen. Sie sind beleidigt und kommen Deine Stelle kontrollieren und zeigen Dir den Flügel. Herrlich!


----------



## rustaweli

Herzliches Petri zum Silvesterfang geomas !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dace schrieb:


> In der Tat, das beobachte ich hier auch schon seit Jahren. Früher gab es hier viel Rallen, sei es Teichrallen oder insbesondere die Bleßralle, die gerade jetzt um diese Zeit in großen Ansammlungen zu beobachten waren, musst du jetzt quasi suchen. Selbst der Cormoran wird immer weniger. Die Wasserfauna und -flora hat sich hier in den letzten Jahren gewaltig geändert.


Das Gute ist ja, dass der Wels auch viel anderes als nur Fische frisst, gerade die Vögel, besonders Jungvögel und Kleinsäuger und selbst den eingespülten Insekten+Würmer Kleinkram futtert der ja begeistert weg. 
Insofern ist der Wels fisch-sparsamer als der Hecht, reguliert sich aber nicht so einfach selber wie der Hecht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder über meine speziellen Freunde, die Schwäne herziehen, sondern über die Enten.
> 
> Kennt ihr das? Ihr geht leise vorsichtig und gedeckt als trottender Angler euer Flüsschen entlang, und vor Euch tummelt sich ne Entenschar auf dem Wasser und macht Entensachen.
> Jedenfalls, wenn man näherkommt fliegen sie mit grossen Bohai auf und stören den Swim, und landen 50m weiter platschend und stören den nächsten Swim.
> Man geht weiter, und wieder stiebt das Geflügel chaotisch auf, und verdirbt den nächsten Swim, und so geht es das ganze Flüsschen entlang weiter, immer schön vor einem, als Herolde und Fischvertreiber alle 50m.
> Kann das verdammte Federvieh nichtmal quer zum Fluss fliegen, woandershin, oder hinter die Position des Pirschanglers, oder wenigstens mal 200-300m weiter?
> verdammtes Federvieh!


Du brauchst da mehr Großhechte und dicke Welse im Wasser, dann hört das auf!  

Ich kenne viele Enten-freie und auch weitgehendst Cormoran-freie weitgehend stehende Großgewässer, da ist alles Geflügel hochneurotisch selbst bei nur kurzer Pause, und ist niemals am nächsten Tage mehr da, vor allem wenn es Durchzugsgäste sind/waren.
Da beherrscht der Esox auch die Oberfläche.
Ist auch eine echte Supershow, wenn ein richtig großer eine Wasserbombe in die Entenschar wirft.

Am tollsten fand ich es einmal mit genau vorher in die Richtung geschaut, das keines der rund 20 gelandeten gemischten Viecher dann überhaupt  mehr fliegen konnte, vor Todesschreck sind die alle nur noch etwa 100m Sternförming übers Wasser auseinander gelaufen, die konnten einfach nichts mehr, nichtmal richtig quaken, voll paralysiert!


----------



## Tricast

Wir wünschen allen Freunden, Bekannten und den Ükels einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, Gesundheit, Erfolg und die nötige Zeit für das schönste Hobby der Welt.  Auf ein schönes 2023

Liebe Grüße Susanne und Heinz


----------



## rustaweli

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir wünschen allen Freunden, Bekannten und den Ükels einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, Gesundheit, Erfolg und die nötige Zeit für das schönste Hobby der Welt.  Auf ein schönes 2023
> 
> Liebe Grüße Susanne und Heinz


Danke sehr! 
Schließe mich an und wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und vor allem ein gesundes, glückliches 2023!


----------



## Taki

Wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Jason

Rutsch gut rein liebe Ükels, bis zum nächsten Jahr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Ich wünsche hiermit auch allen Ükels einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angel Jahr allseits gespannte Leine.

Gruß Max


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch von mir allen Ükelnauten einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr!


----------



## Minimax

Auch von mir einen schönen Jahresausklang und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr für alle meine Lieben Ükels!
Herzlich 
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch und ein schönes neues Jahr, liebe Ükels. 
Gruß Heiner


----------



## geomas

Ich grätsche mal in die guten Wünsche rein:

Also die Entscheidung, heute mal wieder an das entfernte Flüßchen zu fahren, war so schlecht nicht. Richtig „gute Fische” konnte ich nicht landen, aber ein paar halbstarke Döbel und eine kleine Überraschung. Nach der etwa 1stündigen Fahrt (mag ich nicht so) war ich gegen 12.40 am Flüßchen, etwas später in den Regenklamotten verschwunden und gegen 1 am Swim. Erstmal per Katschi ein paar Pellets (Mix - etwa 4-8mm) ins Wasser gebracht und zwei, drei Ballen LiquiBread noch etwas flußabwärts (geplante Posenstrecke).
Begonnen habe ich mit der Quivertiprute, nach längerem Überlegen am gestrigen Abend hatte ich mir ein 11ft Silstar Tradition Quiver mit alter Shimano-Rolle eingpackt. Drahtkörbchen 15gr frei auf der Hauptschnur laufend, Vorfach von etwa 50cm mit 6er LS-1810B und dicker Flocke dran.
Der erste Wurf war nicht so dolle, beim 2ten Wurf sah ich nach wenigen Sekunden Bewegung im flachen Wasser (der Korb lag an einer flachen Stelle etwas oberhalb der schnellfließenden Rinne), dann begann auch schon vorsichtiges Ziehen an der fest verbauten Quivertip. Der Anschlag war evtl. etwas zu schnell, denn der Fisch hing zwar, stieg aber nach etwa 15 Sekunden aus. Mist! Alle Fische verschreckt??

Ich habe etwas nachgefüttert, auch die leicht flußabwärts gelegene Posenstrecke mit LiquiBread bedacht, dann noch einen Versuch mit der Grundrute gestartet. Und tatsächlich ging beim insgesamt 4ten Wurf ein Döbel ans Band. Das Keschern im schnellfließenden Wasser vor meinen Füßen war gar nicht so einfach. Also nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Döbel gelandet.





Prima. 42cm und damit kein „richtig guter Fang”, aber der größte Fisch des Tages.

Wie geplant habe ich dann eine nur wenige Meter weiter flußabwärts gelegene Strecke mit der Posenrute (15ft) beackert und war schon kurz vorm Resignieren, als doch noch ein klarer Biß kam. Nanu, dieser „Döbel” sah mir seltsam aus. Kein Wunder: ein ziemlich dürrer Aland hatte sich die große Flocke einverleibt.





Aland mit Hackstelle an der Schulter - wer mag das gewesen sein?





Zwischendurch kam sogar mal kurz die Sonne raus, insgesamt war das Wetter angenehmer als befürchtet. (sorry, Telefonfoto)

Ich habe es dort noch kurz sowohl mit Grund- als auch mit Posenrute versucht, dann aber zusammengepackt und bin flußabwärts gewandert.

Auch hier zunächst vorgefüttert - die Grundrutenstelle mit Pellets, den Posenswim mit von Hand gepreßtem LiquiBread. Für die Plan-A-Stelle war der Pegfel vermutlich immer noch etwas zu niedrig, jedenfalls tat sich dort an der Grundrute nüscht, aber etwas oberhalb der Posenstrecke gab es einen schönen Biß an der Quivertiprute. Döbel von etwa 40cm. Prima.





Noch besser lief es dann mit der Posenrute - drei immer kleiner werdende Dickköpfe gab es auf die treibende Flocke am 6er Gamakatsu Fine Carp.
Als Pose diente heute ein 6,4gr Loafer. Von der Sichtbarkeit her ein guter Kompromiß, die noch besser erkennbare Korum Glide Speci-Pose macht seltsamerweise beim Einholen Krawall und verursacht evtl. gar Schnurdrall. Und feinere Posen sind meist weniger gut sichtbar.

Kurzes Fazit: super, daß mein Plan aufging und die bewährte Stelle auch heute Fisch für mich bereithielt. An Technik/Taktik kann und sollte ich weiter feilen, als Beispiel hätte ich das Korbgewicht ändern können, um zusätzliche Stelle mit mehr Strömung anzutesten.
Aber auf jeden Fall ein schöner Abschluß für mein persönliches Angeljahr.


----------



## geomas

So und jetzt: liebe Ükelaner, kommt gut ins frische Jahr, bleibt gesund und laßt es angeltechnisch mal so richtig krachen!


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall ein schöner Abschluß für mein persönliches Angeljahr.



Auf jeden Fall.
Klasse Georg!

Petri Heil zu den hübschen Dickköpfen(und dem Aland).


----------



## geomas

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, bitte, das P. Thema nicht hier, nichts für ungut.



Ähh, ich stehe auf dem Schlauche - Pachstelze oder Piber??


----------



## Kneto

Ich wünsche allen Ükelanten ebenfalls einen unterhaltsamen Abend und einen guten Rutsch ins 2023. Für das kommende Jahr die besten Wünsche und vor allem Gesundheit.
Auf ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## hester

geomas schrieb:


> Ähh, ich stehe auf dem Schlauche - Pachstelze oder Piber??


Petra? Sogenannte Tierschützer? 
Euch Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und Petri Heil,
Norbert


----------



## Finke20

Auch ich wünsche allen einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Und ja ich habe es heute  nach der Arbeit nochmal an Fluss gefahren,
um das Jahr Angeln Technisch ausklingen zu lassen.






Es gab einiges an Fisch, gute Rotfedern, Plötzen, Barsche und einige Güstern.


----------



## rhinefisher

Frohes neues Jahr liebe Ükels......


----------



## Professor Tinca

_*Frohes neues Jahr, Freunde!*_

*Auf tolle Erfolge 2023.*


----------



## silverfish

Liebe Ükel ! 
Frohes Neues und Tight Lines.


----------



## Ti-it

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen! 

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Frohes neues ihr lieben


----------



## Mescalero

Ein gesundes neues Jahr, stramme Mono und dicke Fische, liebe Freunde!


----------



## Dace

Ein frohes neus Jahr liebe Ükelaner und 

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas.

Frohes Gesundes 2023 allen hier.


----------



## Kneto

Ein gesundes neues Jahr, allzeit stramme Schnüre mit unvergesslichen Stunden am Wasser und tollen Fischen.


----------



## daci7

Frohes Neues zusammen! Ich wünsche euch viele tolle Stunden am Wasser!
Groetjes
David


----------



## rhinefisher

Das schönste aller Jahre beginnt, und ich stehe ohne Angelschein da... 
Ich darf nicht Angeln...


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das schönste aller Jahre beginnt, und ich stehe ohne Angelschein da...
> Ich darf nicht Angeln...


Aber Rheini, wir hatten doch extra gesprochen über rechtzeitig Papiere besorgen. Woran hats gelegen?
Dir übrigens ein frohes neues Jahr mein  Lieber!


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das schönste aller Jahre beginnt, und ich stehe ohne Angelschein da...
> Ich darf nicht Angeln...


ist bestimmt ansteckend, mir geht es genauso, habe es vor mir hergeschoben


----------



## Skott

Ein dickes PETRI den Fängern der letzten Fische im alten Jahr... 

...und allen Ükels ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr 2023 sowie allways Tight Lines!


----------



## Jürgen57

Ich brauche auch einen neuen Fischerreischein.Wenn du den im alten Jahr beantragst,gilt der
auch ab dem alten Jahr.Man verliert also ein ganzes Jahr.


----------



## Skott

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch einen neuen Fischerreischein.Wenn du den im alten Jahr beantragst,gilt der
> auch ab dem alten Jahr.Man verliert also ein ganzes Jahr.


So handhabt das meine Gemeinde (Velbert) aber nicht....!!

Am 05.12.2016 den Fünfjahresschein verlängert, der bis 31.12.2016 gültig war...

Neue Gültigkeit: 01.01.2017 bis 31.12.2021


----------



## rhinefisher

Minimax schrieb:


> Woran hats gelegen?





Thomas. schrieb:


> habe es vor mir hergeschoben


Der entspannte Rheinländer halt...


----------



## rhinefisher

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch einen neuen Fischerreischein.Wenn du den im alten Jahr beantragst,gilt der
> auch ab dem alten Jahr.Man verliert also ein ganzes Jahr.


Das ist aber in NRW ganz sicher nicht so.
Weiter südlich gelegenen Bundesländern traue ich natürlich alles zu...


----------



## Thomas.

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der entspannte Rheinländer halt...


ich wohne ja in der Stadt die sich sowohl zum Rheinland als auch zum Münsterland zählen darf, ich glaub bei mir war es der Münsterländer, kommst du heut nicht kommst du morgen


----------



## rhinefisher

Thomas. schrieb:


> kommst du heut nicht kommst du morgen


Nee - das ist doch der Kern des Rheinländers.
Münsterland heißt beten beten beten....


----------



## Hecht100+

Gut das du nicht in Ostfriesland wohnst, mal schauen wer in einer Woche kommt.   
Also euch heute morgen erst mal ein schönes Moin.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Thomas. schrieb:


> ist bestimmt ansteckend, mir geht es genauso, habe es vor mir hergeschoben


Ich hab es auch lange vor mir her geschoben die Karte zu holen (nur die Streckenkarte). Doch gestern hab ich es noch geschafft und das obwohl ich an einer recht ausgeprägten Prokrastination leide (zwanghaftes aufschieben). Angeln wirkt sich also auch positiv auf die Psyche aus


----------



## Mescalero

Unsere Karten kommen per Post und heute ist Feiertag. Morgen frühestens werden sie aufgegeben, sind im günstigsten Fall also übermorgen da, am Nachmittag natürlich erst. Das bedeutet Angeln frühestens am 04. und ich habe frei und könnte.....lassen wir das. Nicht schon wieder meckern, im neuen Jahr wird alles besser.


----------



## daci7

Joar ... meine Karte ist auch noch nicht da. Krieg ich für gewöhnlich bei der Jahreshauptversammlung. Ich hab aber auch schon mehrmals die JHV verpasst und somit aus Versehen ein Jahr ohne Schein/Marke im Ausweis gefischt. Ich denke nicht, dass das Probleme geben würde ... selbst wenn man mal kontrolliert werden würde.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Allen Ükels ein frohes neues Jahr.

Bei uns im Verein gibt es die neuen Fangmeldungen und Marken erst Ende Febr. anfangs März. Geangelt wird trotzdem, halt ohne Papiere.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Unsere Karten kommen per Post und heute ist Feiertag.



Meine Vereine schicken (für 5 EUR Porto/Bearbeitungsgebühr) die Scheine nach Hause. Ein Verein bucht schon im Oktober den Beitrag ab. Dafür liegen aber die Scheine bisher pünktlich Anfang Dezember im Briefkasten.

Es gab Zeiten da habe ich auf der Jahreshauptversammlung im Januar vor der Versammlung den Schein beim Gewässerart abgeholt ... Ich warte auf die Apps für die Scheine, Beitrag gezahlt, OR-Code auf der Vereinsseite gescannt, gut ist ...


Tight lines


----------



## Tikey0815

Moin Ükels ! 
Mein Kater  und ich wünschen einen gelungenen Jahreswechsel gehabt zu haben


----------



## Jason

Wünsche euch ebenfalls ein frohes und gesundes Jahr, allzeit dicke Fische und das wir so eine tolle Truppe bleiben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mein Kater



Du musst den Kater vor die Tür lassen, frische Luft tut gut ...

Tight lines


----------



## daci7

Ich war heut Mittag mal kurz mit meinem Großen Deepern und hab ein paar Plätze markiert- heute oder morgen nachts geht's da rund! Schöne Kanten gibts auf jeden Fall 
Wo wir schonmal da waren, haben wir gleich die Treibgutkante aufgeräumt. Dann geh ich nich entspannter fischen!


----------



## Jason

Hat sich doch gelohnt, die eine Dose Bier ist noch zu. Ist schon traurig was so im Wasser entsorgt wird.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7

Jason schrieb:


> Hat sich doch gelohnt, die eine Dose Bier ist noch zu. Ist schon traurig was so im Wasser entsorgt wird.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, ist aber leider kein Bier, sondern Heineken


----------



## Slappy

Ein frohes neues Jahr liebe Ükel   

Auf das 2023 viele dicke sowie einige neue Fische für euch bereit hält


----------



## Trotta

Freitagabend hatte ich mich in letzter Sekunde doch noch vom Sofa aufs Fahrrad geworfen und Papiere besorgt. Also war die _ÜK-Unit Brennpunktkiez_ heute tatsächlich für zwei Stunden mit LB, Breadpunch und einem begründeten Mangel an Zuversicht am Start.

15°C Außentemperatur am Kanal - für den verweichlichten Großstädter grenzwertig, aber machbar - also eigentlich optimal, um sich als winterhart zu präsentieren. Da man ja nie weiß, wie es Neujahr um die Feinmotorik bestellt ist, hatte ich die Swingtip schon am Samstag mit der kleinen 308x bestückt und eine 0.14er Mundschnur mit einem recht gewaltig ausfallenden 14er LS2210 angeschlauft. Ausnahmsweise also mal vormontiert durch die rauchenden Silvesterruinen der Stadt.

Das LB war für die Wassertiefe heute leider schon ein bisschen zu trocken, stattdessen kam ein GrosGardons/Biscuit-Mix ins Körbchen. Und hier ist die Geschichte im Prinzip auch schon zu Ende. Zwischen 14:30 und 16:30 Uhr fand sich kein einziger Interessent für den 6mm Punch. Keiner. Nüscht. Nicht mal ein Anstupser. Ein zwischenzeitlicher Wechsel auf Dendroschnipsel brachte auch keine Aktivität. Übrigens auch kein so schöner Start ins neue Jahr für das arme Würmchen. Dafür wurden seine Kameraden, allesamt Überlebende eines letzten Aalansitzes im August, heute in einen wohnlichen Laubhaufen releast. Also wenigsten ein bisschen Happy End.

Allen Mitlesenden hier ein frohes neues Jahr und schöne Erlebnisse am Wasser!


----------



## Astacus74

Auch von mir noch "Wünsche einen Guten Rutsch gehabt zu haben"

und das ihr so oft wie irgend möglich ans Wasser kommt und dicke Fische fangt, ok ein paar kleine tun es auch



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

An alle Fänger ein dickes Petri Heil,



geomas schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit: super, daß mein Plan aufging und die bewährte Stelle auch heute Fisch für mich bereithielt. An Technik/Taktik kann und sollte ich weiter feilen, als Beispiel hätte ich das Korbgewicht ändern können, um zusätzliche Stelle mit mehr Strömung anzutesten.
> Aber auf jeden Fall ein schöner Abschluß für mein persönliches Angeljahr.



Super geomas, da hast du einen schönen Abschluß 2022, trotz der Fahrt aber die hat sich ja gelohnt.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Und ja ich habe es heute nach der Arbeit nochmal an Fluss gefahren,
> um das Jahr Angeln Technisch ausklingen zu lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es gab einiges an Fisch, gute Rotfedern, Plötzen, Barsche und einige Güstern.



Klasse Finke20, alles richtig gemacht trotz Arbeit am morgen,dahast du schöne Rotfedern überlisten können


Trotta schrieb:


> Das LB war für die Wassertiefe heute leider schon ein bisschen zu trocken, stattdessen kam ein GrosGardons/Biscuit-Mix ins Körbchen. Und hier ist die Geschichte im Prinzip auch schon zu Ende. Zwischen 14:30 und 16:30 Uhr fand sich kein einziger Interessent für den 6mm Punch. Keiner. Nüscht. Nicht mal ein Anstupser. Ein zwischenzeitlicher Wechsel auf Dendroschnipsel brachte auch keine Aktivität. Übrigens auch kein so schöner Start ins neue Jahr für das arme Würmchen. Dafür wurden seine Kameraden, allesamt Überlebende eines letzten Aalansitzes im August, heute in einen wohnlichen Laubhaufen releast. Also wenigsten ein bisschen Happy End.
> 
> Allen Mitlesenden hier ein frohes neues Jahr und schöne Erlebnisse am Wasser!



Schade Trotta, das es nicht geklappt hat das kenne ich woher... aber nur wer ans Wasser geht kann fangen




daci7 schrieb:


> Ich war heut Mittag mal kurz mit meinem Großen Deepern und hab ein paar Plätze markiert- heute oder morgen nachts geht's da rund! Schöne Kanten gibts auf jeden Fall
> Wo wir schonmal da waren, haben wir gleich die Treibgutkante aufgeräumt. Dann geh ich nich entspannter fischen!





Jason schrieb:


> Hat sich doch gelohnt, die eine Dose Bier ist noch zu. Ist schon traurig was so im Wasser entsorgt wird.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, dann mal Petri Heil @daci zieh was schönes raus



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74

Noch ein Bericht zu meinem Sylvesterangeln was unter keinem guten Stern stand, zu meinem Erschrecken hatte ich nur ein Zeitfenster von knapp 2 Stunden bei Nieselregen und leider steigenden Elbpegel +38cm in den letzten Tagen (wirkt sich dann auch direkt auf das Flüßchen aus).

Trotz allen bin ich los und habe im erhofften Winterquatier einen Versuch gestartet, ich weiß nicht jedermans Sache der Platz aber eigentlich immer eine Bank auf Rotaugen und Güstern.






Am Start waren meine Silstar DIA FLEX Multitip 240 und Silstar Match Graphite 420






Rollen waren die DAM Quick CDG 325






Die Multitip lag an der Strömungskante mit 15gr Birnenblei 12er Haken und 2 Maden






Die Match hatte ich in der Rückströmung treiben lassen in ca.3m Tiefe 14 Haken und auch 2 Maden ein wenig angfüttert, mit aufgeweichten alten Brötchen, an der Stelle Top weil die Enten dort immer gefüttert werden.






Die Pose habe ich dann noch ein wenig nachgebleit aber das hat auch nicht zum erhofften Fisch geführt also habe ich nach knapp 2 Stunden als Schneider eingepackt es wollte sich kein Fisch erbarmen.
Jetzt werde ich erst mal sehen was ich in dieser Woche noch so mache.

DerJahresabschluß war so nciht geplant aber was solls es kann nur besser werden


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca

Guten Morgen liebe Ükels und Petri Heil allen Fängern und Nichtfängern.

Die Stammmannschaft der okkulten und (und bei manchen als inoffizielle Friedfisch-Weltmeisterschaft geachteten) ÜKC lässt anfragen ab die ehrenwerten Ükel
Mescalero
Ti-it
und Dace
Lust haben in diesem Jahr an der Ükel Competition teilzunehmen und diese mit ihren Fängen zu bereichern?
Bei Interesse und für mehr Infos bitte an eine Nachricht/PN an mich.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> okkulten


Das vor allem!


----------



## Mescalero

Da ich noch keine Karte für die Vereinsgewässer habe, bin ich kurzerhand an den Main gedüst.

Eigentlich unükelig mit Blechmade aber im Gras kroch ein Regenwurm....angesteckt und auf Grund abgelegt. Keine fünf Minuten später fiel die Rute um (war aufrecht an einem Baumstamm angelehnt) und die Bremse surrte.

Der erste, größte, einzige und schönste Fisch 2023 war ein Döbel mit exakt 'nem halben Meter.

Da hätte ich auch gleich Feedern können...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Moin zusammen. Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder zurückmelden. War viel los im letzten halben Jahr, deshalb hatte ich mich rar gemacht. Aber jetzt im neuen Jahr soll alles wieder so werden, wie früher, zumindest habe ich mir das für das neue Jahr vorgenommen. Vor allem will ich nicht mehr wie ein Gelegenheitsangler plan- und strukturlos vor mich hinfischen, sondern mal wieder mit Plan ans Wasser fahren. So wie gestern: Für mein persönliches Neujahrsangeln hatte ich einen klaren Plan was ich wollte und das habe ich durchgezogen. Lohn für die „Sturheit" waren vier schöne Brassen, allesamt 50+-Fische. Ich war mit zwei Ruten am Start. Die eine war klassisch mit Maden geködert, die andere mit einem Pellet, von denen ich auch einige angefüttert hatte. Überzeugt haben ausschließlich die Maden. Was mich etwas überrascht hat, war die Wassertemperatur. Die war im Uferbereich bereits wieder bei knapp 7 Grad. Zwei Wochen zuvor hatten wir an gleicher Stelle nach 10 Tagen Dauerfrost, zum Teil im zweistelligen Minusbereich, noch zugefrorene Uferbereiche und Eisgang im Hauptstrom. War also schon mal ein erfolgreicher Saisonstart. Habe dazu übrigens. ein kleines Filmchen hochgeladen. Hier der Link: 



Ja und heute war ich dann an einem kleinen Flüsschen im Nachbarlandkreis, für den ich mir eine Jahreskarte besorgt hatte und in dem ich richtig dicke Döbel vermute. Allerdings war ich heute lediglich zum erkunden da und hatte bei dieser Gelegenheit auch eine Kamera im Wasser. Die hat neben einem überraschend großen Güsterschwarm auch einen tauchenden Kormoran aufgenommen. Leider ist die Qualität aufgrund des angestrebten Wassers nicht so toll. Von denen saßen auf den umliegenden Bäumen eines Auwäldchens übrigens einige und das bestimmt nicht, weil die Landschaft so schön ist...
Anbei noch ein Foto vom gestrigen Tag sowie einigel Aufnahmen vom kleinen Flüsschen.


----------



## Mescalero

Schön wieder von dir zu lesen Wuemmehunter ! Deinen Film ziehe ich mir jetzt gleich rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Klasse Video, Stephan!
Und schön dass du wieder da bist.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht100+

Hallo Wuemmehunter , tolles Video


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Stephan! Wenn ich mir das Flüsschen so anschaue erinnern Struktur und Bewuchs auf den ersten Blick an des Professors Flüsschen, das ist doch erstmal ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter
Welcome back, und wieder einmal ein schönes Filmchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Flüsschen so anschaue erinnern Struktur und Bewuchs auf den ersten Blick an des Professors Flüsschen,



Jupp. Dachte ich auch.
Das kleine Flüsschen mit den Schilfkanten ist meinem hier sehr ähnlich.


----------



## skyduck

Hui das Jahr fängt ja gut an. Petri an die ersten Fänge dieses Jahres.

Wuemmehunter  an die schönen Brassen und Mescalero an den stattlichen Döbel. Mensch ich muss unbedingt wieder los. Trotz vieler guter Vorsätze bin ich jetzt seit November nicht mehr ans Wasser gekommen. Irgendwas war immer, meißt die Arbeit. Kommendes Wochenende muß es endlich mal klappen.

Wuemmehunter, wenn ich mir dein Tackle so angucke, hat sich da ja echt was getan. Weg von den feinem Zeugs aus den Wümmezeiten hin zu stromtauglichen Heavyfeedern, weg vom kleinen Kompakt Riverpod hin zum großen Tripod (da gibt es jetzt übrigens eine noch stabilere Deluxe Version mit 2 Mittelstreben neu im Programm, falls mal Bedarf ist) . Damit müsstest du jetzt  ja auch für GW gut aufgestellt sein, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero: Dir natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri zu dem tollen Döbel!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil auch  Mescalero zum tollen Döbel(kannste nachher gleich bei der ÜKC melden). 

Und ein Petri allen die ich vergessen habe(viel zu tun heute).


----------



## Ti-it

Petri Heil Mescalero sowie Wuemmehunter 

Stephan, wieder ein genialer Film. Danke dafür! 
Dass die Brassen ausschliesslich auf Maden gingen, hat wohl Ferdi eingefädelt. Mehr Pellets für ihn  
Das Flüsschen sieht vielversprechend aus. 

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## kuttenkarl

Toller Film Stephan, schön wieder von dir zuhören.


----------



## Dace

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> vier schöne Brassen, allesamt 50+-Fische.



Petri Wuemmehunter zum Brassenfang, ein klasse Jahreauftakt!  

Schöne Fische und toller Film, fängt gut die Stimmung am Wasser ein! 

Thigt lines


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der erste, größte, einzige und schönste Fisch 2023 war ein Döbel mit exakt 'nem halben Meter.



Petri Mescalero zum ersten Fisch 2023 - kapitaler Döbel! 

Tight lines


----------



## geomas

Schön, mal wieder von Dir zu Lesen und zu Sehen, lieber Wuemmehunter - vielen Dank für das super Video und Petri zu den strammen Neujahrsbrassen!
Die neuen Ruten sind mir auch aufgefallen, mehr Power für den großen Fluß??

Mescalero - Petri zum strammen Döbel, da ging das Jahr ja prächtig los für Dich.


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,

gestern sind die bie beiden neuen Daiwa 20 Windcast BR LT 3000D eingetrudelt. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Mit ihren 285g sind sie excakt 100g leichter als die 4000er USA Baitrunner. Das merkt man deutlich. Für mich passen sie ideal an die 12 ft und  1,25 lbs Drennan Specialist Twintip. Die Balance ist jetzt für mein Empfinden perfekt. Bespult ist danze jetzt mit 0,25 Maxima Chameleon. Da mache ich mir im Haus-See auch um große Karpfen keine Gedanken.

Genau dieses Pärchen werde ich auch in GW zum Einsatz bringen mit den Feederspitzen oder so wie sie ist. Müsste nach meinen Erfahrungen ganz gut passen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

geomas schrieb:


> Die neuen Ruten sind mir auch aufgefallen, mehr Power für den großen Fluß??


Ganz so neu sind die gar nicht. Das recht grobe Gestöck (4,20 m und 200 gr Wurfgewicht!) hatte ich mir zugelegt, als wir an die Elbe gezogen sind. Nach zahlreichen Einsätzen muss ich allerdings zugeben, dass die Stöcker etwas überdimensioniert sind.Die Länge ist angesichts der Strömung sinnvoll, das Wurfgewicht benötige ich nicht im Ansatz. Meist fische ich an der der Strömungskante, da reichen in der Regel Körbe mit 50 bis 60 gut locker aus. Im Haupstrom würden dagegen auch 300 gr nicht sicher liegenbleiben. Die Ruten sind übrigens aus der Argon-Serie von Browning und waren mit knapp 80,- pro Stock einigermaßen günstig. Mit der Qualität bin ich vollauf zufrieden. Montiert sind meist die „feinsten" Spitzen mit 2 lbs.


----------



## Tricast

*Für unsere Süddeutschen Freunde:*

FFC Germany - Stipp-Match-Feeder Messe; 21. Januar von 9 - 14 Uhr
Bürgerhaus Würding, Bad Füssing

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler

skyduck schrieb:


> Bespult ist danze jetzt mit 0,25 Maxima Chameleon. Da mache ich mir im Haus-See auch um große Karpfen keine Gedanken.



Das Problem an diesen Rollen ist nicht die Schnur und nicht die Rollenmechanik, das größte Problem hat Daiwa (in seinen Lusche&Trash) Rollen am profanen Fusswerk in quasi Weichware entstehen lassen (schön passend gerade recht von Dir als Vorlage fotografiert ):




Das fühlt man beim vor+zurück verbiegen, das sieht man einfach schon, besonders im Vergleich zu anderen gelungen Rollenfüßen.
Dagegen ist eine Shimano BR ST FB 4000 oder Schwestern eine regelrechte Superstabilrolle.
Ich schimpfe ja öfter über Shimano, aber bei ihren Brot+Butterrollen den Heckbremsern und Baitrunnern lassen sie da nichts mehr anbrennen.

Daiwa kann Kunststoffrollen nicht vergleichbar, die waren lange mit Alubodies unterwegs und nur was sie können, sollte man von denen kaufen.

Oder es ist eben die Klein(st)fischklasse, alles bis Silber unter 50, da ist es egal. Das wird dir für Karpfen und Specimen aber nicht hinreichen ...


----------



## Mescalero

#popupbread

Den experimentiert mit Bread Punch am Haar und demonstriert, wann es auftreibt bzw. absinkt. Interessant!


----------



## Slappy

Leute... Ich hab es endlich mal wieder geschafft
Ich war am Terrassengartenteich!!!!






1,5h hatte ich. Und was soll ich sagen...
Es klappt noch wenn auch was drin ist


----------



## Dace

Slappy schrieb:


> Es klappt noch wenn auch was drin ist



Petri Slappy - das nenn' ich mal einen gelungen Jahresauftakt, Karpfen und Schleie, es geht auch im "Winter"! 


Tight lines


----------



## Karacho_Kurt

Petri Slappy da kann man neidisch werden bei so schönen Fischen.
Da bei uns langes We ist greif ich auch noch mal an.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Super Slappy.  
Ne Januarschleie! 
Petri Heil.


----------



## Tricast

Jetzt ist aber gut Herr Slappy, schon im Januar Schlein fangen, ganz im Gegensatz zu der allgemeinen Lehrmeinung. Das muss aufhören!   

Liebe Grüße und ein ganz dickes Petri
Heinz


----------



## Dace

Eigentlich war ich davon überzeigt, dass es hier Döbel gibt, aber weit gefehlt, nicht ein Biss hatte ich. Auf beiden Seiten ist auf ein paar hundert Meter nicht möglichh, ans Ufer zu kommen. Ich saß hier in einer kleinen Öffnung mitten drin ... 






Trotzdem, ich bereite mich schon mal mental auf die neue Saison vor ...






Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Heil Slappy !
Januarschleie, Wahnsinn!


----------



## Astacus74

Slappy schrieb:


> 1,5h hatte ich. Und was soll ich sagen...
> Es klappt noch wenn auch was drin ist



Du machst mir Angst...

Aber *Super Start *ins neue Jahr, ein dickes *Petri Heil* 




Gruß Frank


----------



## Bimmelrudi

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Problem an diesen Rollen ist nicht die Schnur und nicht die Rollenmechanik, das größte Problem hat Daiwa (in seinen Lusche&Trash) Rollen am profanen Fusswerk in quasi Weichware entstehen lassen (schön passend gerade recht von Dir als Vorlage fotografiert ):
> Anhang anzeigen 428715
> 
> Das fühlt man beim vor+zurück verbiegen, das sieht man einfach schon, besonders im Vergleich zu anderen gelungen Rollenfüßen.
> Dagegen ist eine Shimano BR ST FB 4000 oder Schwestern eine regelrechte Superstabilrolle.
> Ich schimpfe ja öfter über Shimano, aber bei ihren Brot+Butterrollen den Heckbremsern und Baitrunnern lassen sie da nichts mehr anbrennen.
> 
> Daiwa kann Kunststoffrollen nicht vergleichbar, die waren lange mit Alubodies unterwegs und nur was sie können, sollte man von denen kaufen.
> 
> Oder es ist eben die Klein(st)fischklasse, alles bis Silber unter 50, da ist es egal. Das wird dir für Karpfen und Specimen aber nicht hinreichen ...



Diese Art des Rollenfußes ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ne hauseigene Erfindung von Daiwa, das gab es schon länger zuvor auch bei den Slammer 3-Rollen und natürlich auch bei diversen andren Herstellern von Kunststoff-Bodys.
Keine Ahnung warum jede Rolle immer gleich wie nen 10t-Kran standhalten soll, das sind Angelrollen fürs Süßwasser wo vielleicht 1 von 10.000 Fängen mal der Rolle aufzeigt was Sache ist, wenn überhaupt.  Jedes Jahr werden tausende gute Fische mit solchen Rollen gefangen
Es ist einfach nicht notwendig Rollen zu bauen die ne Extrembelastung aushalten wenn sie der 0815-Angler niemals brauchen wird.


----------



## Tobias85

Slappy, Petri zu den beiden Fischen...ist ja glaube ich nicht das erste mal, dass du so früh ne Schleie rausholst, oder? Was waren denn die Köder?

Dace: Schade, aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Hoffe die Abschnitte davor und dahinter sind besser zugänglich.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Den experimentiert mit Bread Punch am Haar und demonstriert, wann es auftreibt bzw. absinkt. Interessant!


Das hab Video ich vorhin auch gesehen. gepresst vs. locker gestanzt war mir bewusst, dass allein der Widerstand von mehreren Brotschichten im Punch das so sehr presst fand ich aber überraschend.


----------



## Mescalero

Ging mir genauso, zumal ich nur noch gepresste habe - die Matrix Punches pressen immer. Die Preston wie im Video hatte ich mal aber ich fand sie unpraktisch und habe sie weggegeben.


----------



## Jason

Slappy
Ein dickes Petri sende ich dir aus dem Zwergenland, das freut mich sehr für dich. Karpfen geht auch im Winter, der momentan kein Winter ist. Wenn ich Glück habe, greife ich am Samstag auch an. Du hast mich heiß gemacht.
Dace
Schade, das es an dem zugewachsenen Fluss nicht geklappt hat. Wir werden aber dieses Jahr garantiert noch schöne und kapitale Fänge von dir sehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85

Die Matrix Punches hab ich auch, finde die persönlich angenehm zu benutzen. Aber ich angel auch eigentlich nie mit auftreibenden BP und wenn, dann lieber ne Nummer größer und dann reiß ich die einfach mit der Hand grob zurecht.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri Heil Slappy. Kaum zu glauben, Schleie und Karpfen Anfang Januar.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Ein ganz dickes Petri, Slappy. Ich bin schwer beeindruckt. Sehr tolles Double, das Du da überlisten konntest.


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch wenn Dace Döbelsession keinen Fisch gebracht hat, möchte ich seinen Ausflug ans weitgehend unzugängliche Wasser mal zum Anlass für eine kleine Umfrage nehmen: Was sind Eure bevorzugten Köder fürs Döbelangeln in der dunklen Jahreszeit? Was sind Eure Favoriten? Ich selber bereite mich wie Dace mental auf die nächsten Ausflüge ans Wasser vor und  habe mir jetzt einige Winter Chub Videos reingezogen. Die Jungs von der Insel scheinen überwiegend der Brotflocke zu vertrauen.


----------



## Slappy

Danke euch allen. 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Slappy, Petri zu den beiden Fischen...ist ja glaube ich nicht das erste mal, dass du so früh ne Schleie rausholst, oder? Was waren denn die Köder?


Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob ich so früh schonmal Erfolg hatte. Könnte aber sein da wir die Friedos immer im Herbst besetzten. 
Die Köder waren die Klassiker 
Tauwurm vor die Steine und Doppelmais vor die flache Zone. 

Den ersten Fisch habe ich leider verloren und 3 weitere gute Bisse hatte ich verpennt. War also ein echt perfekter Start aus meiner Sicht


----------



## rustaweli

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch wenn Dace Döbelsession keinen Fisch gebracht hat, möchte ich seinen Ausflug ans weitgehend unzugängliche Wasser mal zum Anlass für eine kleine Umfrage nehmen: Was sind Eure bevorzugten Köder fürs Döbelangeln in der dunklen Jahreszeit? Was sind Eure Favoriten? Ich selber bereite mich wie Dace mental auf die nächsten Ausflüge ans Wasser vor und  habe mir jetzt einige Winter Chub Videos reingezogen. Die Jungs von der Insel scheinen überwiegend der Brotflocke zu vertrauen.


Mein mittlerweile liebster und zugleich Garantieköder ist leider absolut unspektakulär, very unbritish und bauernhaft. Aber absolut fängig, von Januar bis Dezember, Barben und Döbel stehen Reihe und wechseln sich beim Beissen ab. Halbes Fro(traue mir garnicht es hier auszuschreiben), Frolic am Pelletband. Handvoll halber Ringe hinterher und es wird beissen, ob Barbus oder Dickköpfe, sofern welche irgendwo in der Nähe sind, auf Garantie! Flocke geht auch gut, ebenso das ganze Jahr über. Aber mag die Überraschungen zwecks Haltbarkeit nicht mehr. Mal top, mal Flop. Dann noch etwas weniger haltbar und bißl mehr Strömung und ich verliere Nerven wie Spaß. Da wünschte ich mir schon oft Geo's Brotkünste!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Die Jungs von der Insel scheinen überwiegend der Brotflocke zu vertrauen.



Mache ich auch so. Flocke ist Nummer eins!
Dazu noch Dosenmais und Harzer Käse.
Mehr brauche ich nicht um Döbel zu fangen.


----------



## Minimax2

kurios. hier kann man Sommers wie Winters Wimmelbilder von Döbeln machen. Ist es warm nehmen die nur Kirsche oder Grashüpfer. Bei Kälte wird nur Blech als Köder akzeptiert.


----------



## Hecht100+

Mescalero schrieb:


> Einige der populären japanischen Hersteller sind in Europa praktisch nicht vorhanden. Sasame ist so ein Beispiel.


Heute morgen beim Hühnerfutterkaufen ( Ist wirklich für die Hühner, der Bruchmais natürlich nicht komplett) auch wieder einen Gang durch die Angelabteilung gemacht, und siehe da, Sasame-Schnur neu im Regal. Preislich in der Oberliga, aber man muß ja alles probieren. Wenn getestet, schreib ich mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bestimmt ne Killerschnur.
Das Bild sieht ja schonmal sehr vertrauenerschreckend aus.


----------



## Dace

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was sind Eure bevorzugten Köder fürs Döbelangeln



Brot ist sicherlich ein guter und flexibler Köder, alleine schon die Möglichkeiten: man kann Anfutter daraus herstellen, unterschiedliche Köder erstellen, sei es Teig, Kruste oder Flocke in verschieden Formen an den Haken bringen, wie zum Beispiel als "Knochen" oder "Atompilz".

Letztes Jahr habe ich mit dem "Big-Bread-Punsh" experimentiert. Dazu verwende ich eine Spritze, die ich vorne abgesägt habe. Dann fülle ich da "liquid bread" rein und presse es zu einem größeren Zylinder. Den biete ich am Haar an. Der gepresste Zylinder löst sich sehr langsam auf, gibt ständig feine Partikel ab. Dazu noch einen kleinen Feeder mit liquid bread befüllt, das funktioniert super.

Hauptköder ist natürlich Frühstücksfleisch. Zur Köderherstellung verwende ich auch gerne einen "meat-punch", damit lassen sich schöne Zylinder stechen.

Hähnchenleber ist natürlich auch dabei, und für unsere "Borderliner" hier im Ükel, ein Sardellenschwanz wird auch nicht verschmäht.





Tight lines


----------



## skyduck

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mache ich auch so. Flocke ist Nummer eins!
> Dazu noch Dosenmais und Harzer Käse.
> Mehr brauche ich nicht um Döbel zu fangen.


na ja meine Döbel- Fänge sind ja eher mäßig aber wenn dann auch meißt auf Flocke bzw. Breadpunch (3-4 Stück mit den größten Guru-Stecher und gepresst) oder Hamburger. 
Wenn es zeitlich irgendwie klappt möchte ich bei Kälte es auch mal an Werse mit Hühnerleber versuchen. Der robin Illner schwört ja darauf und hat auch ein paar schöne Winter-Leber-Döbel-Filme an der Werse gedreht.

Heute sind die ersten Neuerwerbe dieses Jahr eingetrudelt (Gibt gerade viel von den Zeugs für günstig bei Haack). Mal gucken wie die sich schlagen zu der älternen Version. Der Formfaktor gefällt mir und Ködernadel, Drill etc. sind kompaktibel. Leider passen die alten Miniboxen da nicht rein, die fand ich bis jetzt besser wegen der einzelenen Deckel für jedes Fach. Dafür gefällt mir bei den neuen der Magnetverschluss gut.






Qualitativ wirkt es irgendwie etwas "billiger" als die Vorgänger, mal gucken ob sie sich im Alltag so gut behaupten wie die alten Versionen. Ich hoffe nicht, dass die Marke jetzt auch anfängt so einen Billigsch... zu produzieren. Bisher war diese immer ganz gut aber in letzter Zeit gab es schon mal öfter was zu reklamieren (mag natürlich auch daran liegen, dass wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit bei der Qualitätskontrolle mal eine Auge zugedrückt wird).
Das Konzept mit dem Stuhl + Rucksack und das alles gut zueinander passt und vieles aufeinander abgestimmt ist finde ich eigentlich super und habe es woanders so auch noch nicht gesehen. Hilft natürlich nix wenn die Qualität irgendwann nix mehr taugt....

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum jede Rolle immer gleich wie nen 10t-Kran standhalten soll, das sind Angelrollen fürs Süßwasser wo vielleicht 1 von 10.000 Fängen mal der Rolle aufzeigt was Sache ist, wenn überhaupt.  Jedes Jahr werden tausende gute Fische mit solchen Rollen gefangen
> Es ist einfach nicht notwendig Rollen zu bauen die ne Extrembelastung aushalten wenn sie der 0815-Angler niemals brauchen wird.


Das ist der falsche Ansatz in diesem Thread und Zielfischbereich, jedenfalls wenn man gemäßigte Wasser befischt.
Es geht bei der Angelei unter Einsatz von fein(st)en Monofilen mit gelegentlichen Großfischen
vergleichbar am ehesten um etwas wie eine Nähmaschine, eben eine Industrienähmaschine mit Lagermasse und Laufruhe, im Unterschied zur ehemals verbreiteten Kaufhausnähmaschinen mit immer mehr Klapper, Wackelei, Laufunruhe und Fehlfunktionen.
(Die Kaufhäuser sind nicht zuletzt daran und eben an De-Qualifizierung nun aktuell 2022 gerade ausgestorben)

Weil z.B. wie von Dirk zieltechnisch aufgeführt, ein guter Karpfen an feiner Schnur durchaus bewältigt werden kann, wenn die Combo passt, die Rolle und Bremse und Rotorkonstanz die Schnur gut ausnutzen kann. Sogar gelegentliche Welse wurden hier gezeigt.
(Das Feinstangeln trotz Großfischen ist sogar meine Lieblingsdisziplin. Ein scheinbarer Widerspruch aber auch wunderbare Herausforderung.)

Das (Rollen-)Thema passt hier mit potentieller Länge nicht so in den Stammtisch - will ich hier nicht ausdehnen.
Einen separaten Thread mit den Zombies der Stationärrollen und Fehltritten der Rollenhersteller (auch Shimano, Daiwa usw.) plane ich schon länger, dazu bedarf es einiges an Bildmaterial, auch etliche Rollenzerlegungen oder Fremdbildmaterial.
Das kann neben der Schulung der Boardies ("Worauf muss ich achten und wie erkenne ich es?") aber auch gleich der Schulung der Herstelleringenieure dienen , bzw. sogar in leicht verständlich und noch wichtiger deren Marketiers und Vertriebsbüros die Leitplanken zeigen.
Inzwischen hatte sich ja einiges wieder verbessert und jetzt schleichen sich wieder neue möglichst tief versteckte Mängel ein.


----------



## Mescalero

So fragil kann selbst der schrottigste, billigste Aliexpress-Rollenfuß gar nicht sein, dass er abbrechen würde, bevor das Vorfach platzt. Erst recht nicht bei der filigranen Angelei mit feiner Schnur.


----------



## Tobias85

#Döbelköder

Dort, wo ich weiß, dass Döbel am Platz sind, hat Brotflocke meist auch Bisse gebracht. Auf Hähnchenleber waren die Bisse gefühlt aber immer schneller und auch rabiater, wobei ich da immer Probleme mit dem verwandeln der Bisse hatte - tippe auf zu große Leberstücke in Kombination mit zu kleinen Döbeln. Die SHG-Blutpaste von Dace hab ich noch nicht am Wasser eingesetzt. Außerdem scheinen die Döbel den Geruch von Käsepaste nach Mark Erdwin (Weißbrot, Blauschimmelkäse, Knoblauch und Krill-/Bachflohkrebsmehl) sehr zu mögen, aber da bin ich mit der Konsistenz noch nicht ganz glücklich - und mit dem penetranten Geruch an den Händen...


----------



## Ti-it

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Auch wenn Dace Döbelsession keinen Fisch gebracht hat, möchte ich seinen Ausflug ans weitgehend unzugängliche Wasser mal zum Anlass für eine kleine Umfrage nehmen: Was sind Eure bevorzugten Köder fürs Döbelangeln in der dunklen Jahreszeit? Was sind Eure Favoriten? Ich selber bereite mich wie Dace mental auf die nächsten Ausflüge ans Wasser vor und  habe mir jetzt einige Winter Chub Videos reingezogen. Die Jungs von der Insel scheinen überwiegend der Brotflocke zu vertrauen.


Im Frühling, Sommer vetraue ich beim Döbelangeln der Brotflocke und dem Frühstücksfleisch am meisten. Ich habe allerdings auch schon viele Fische beim eigentlichem Barbenfischen mit mittelaltem Gouda oder Emmentaler an den Haken bekommen.
Jetzt im Winter fischte ich ausschliesslich mit Brotkruste mit ca. 1cm Kantenlänge. Diese dann gedipt in einem Pop Up Spray aus dem Karpfenbereich. Nicht gerade günstig bei 7,99 für 15ml aber ich habe darin mittlerweile echt Vertrauen. Ich handhabe das so, dass ich 2,3 Spritzer in einen Dipbehälter gebe und die Kruste dann leicht eintunke. Muss nicht getränkt sein. Ist sehr intensiv dieses Spray und es reicht, wenn nur ein, zwei Tropfen in die Kruste eingezogen sind.

Der Hersteller gibt folgende Inhaltsstoffe an.:

+ Strawberry
+ Condensmilk
+ Bergamont Oil
+ Sweetener
+ Lecithin Oil
+ Iso-Eugenol

"... 
mit den Besten, derzeit erhältlichen Additiven, Aromen und hydrolysierten Aminosäuren gefüllt...." 
Usw. 

Gruß
Ti-it


----------



## Tobias85

Wenn man sich die erfolgreichen Winterdöbelköder (außer Brotflocke) anschaut, dann ist ihnen doch gemeinsam, dass sie praktisch immer viele Proteine (und gerne auch Salz) enthalten und diese auch gut abgeben. Ich bin deswegen schon lange davon überzeugt, dass der Geruch von Protein bzw. Aminosäuren im Winter der entscheidende Faktor ist, und das jeder Köder, der diese Kriterien erfüllt, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich sein wird. Die ungedippte Brotflocke als Ausnahme wird vermutlich wegen ihrer Auffälligkeit so gute Erfolge erzielen.


----------



## Dace

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ungedippte Brotflocke als Ausnahme wird vermutlich wegen ihrer Auffälligkeit so gute Erfolge erzielen.



Ich denke, dass Brotköder auch noch erfolgreich sind, weil sie im Wasser immer kleinste Partikel abgeben, was sich aus meiner Sicht gerade in der Strömung eine gute Lockwirkung produziert.

Bei wurstartigen Köder denke ich auch, wie Tobias85 schreibt, dass das Ausspülen von Salzen eine große Rolle spielt.

Tight lines


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Einen frühlingshaften Gruß von Wasser. Die Sonne scheint, die Schwarzspechte rufen und die Brassen Beißen ebenfalls. Das die ebenfalls nach dem kurzen Wintereinbruch im Dezember jetzt im Frühlingsmodus sind, zeigt der Laichausschlag dieses Burschen.


----------



## Tobias85

Petri Stephan! Dass die so früh schon in Stimmung kommen...


----------



## Mescalero

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Wuemmehunter !

Deine Fänge machen Hoffnung, nächste Woche will ich vielleicht mal den Karpfen nachstellen und mit ein bisschen Glück sind die auch schon etwas aktiver.


----------



## Jason

skyduck schrieb:


> na ja meine Döbel- Fänge sind ja eher mäßig aber wenn dann auch meißt auf Flocke bzw. Breadpunch (3-4 Stück mit den größten Guru-Stecher und gepresst) oder Hamburger.
> Wenn es zeitlich irgendwie klappt möchte ich bei Kälte es auch mal an Werse mit Hühnerleber versuchen. Der robin Illner schwört ja darauf und hat auch ein paar schöne Winter-Leber-Döbel-Filme an der Werse gedreht.
> 
> Heute sind die ersten Neuerwerbe dieses Jahr eingetrudelt (Gibt gerade viel von den Zeugs für günstig bei Haack). Mal gucken wie die sich schlagen zu der älternen Version. Der Formfaktor gefällt mir und Ködernadel, Drill etc. sind kompaktibel. Leider passen die alten Miniboxen da nicht rein, die fand ich bis jetzt besser wegen der einzelenen Deckel für jedes Fach. Dafür gefällt mir bei den neuen der Magnetverschluss gut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428830
> 
> 
> Qualitativ wirkt es irgendwie etwas "billiger" als die Vorgänger, mal gucken ob sie sich im Alltag so gut behaupten wie die alten Versionen. Ich hoffe nicht, dass die Marke jetzt auch anfängt so einen Billigsch... zu produzieren. Bisher war diese immer ganz gut aber in letzter Zeit gab es schon mal öfter was zu reklamieren (mag natürlich auch daran liegen, dass wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit bei der Qualitätskontrolle mal eine Auge zugedrückt wird).
> Das Konzept mit dem Stuhl + Rucksack und das alles gut zueinander passt und vieles aufeinander abgestimmt ist finde ich eigentlich super und habe es woanders so auch noch nicht gesehen. Hilft natürlich nix wenn die Qualität irgendwann nix mehr taugt....
> 
> Ich werde berichten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428831


Potzblitz, was für eine Ordnung herrscht in deinen Sortiment Kisten. Da sollte ich mir wohl mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Fange jetzt gleich an zu sortieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas.

Jason schrieb:


> Potzblitz, was für eine Ordnung herrscht in deinen Sortiment Kisten. Da sollte ich mir wohl mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Fange jetzt gleich an zu sortieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason


musst du nicht tun, skyduck räumt auch nicht auf, der kauft jedes mal neu


----------



## skyduck

Thomas. schrieb:


> musst du nicht tun, skyduck räumt auch nicht auf, der kauft jedes mal neu


Ich wusste, dass ich irgendwann auffalle…


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri Heil Stephan.

Das Jahr fängt ja irre an. Schleie und Karpfen im Januar und jetzt Brasse mit Laichausschlag. Dieser Januar ist jetzt schon verrückt.


----------



## Mescalero

Nabend Ükelfreunde, ich könnte mal ein paar Tipps oder ein bisschen Input gebrauchen. 

Ich fand das letzte AB-Video ganz interessant, Phelps nimmt Dosenmais als Köder und geshreddert auch zum Anfüttern. In Stippentfernung ist das kein Problem aber wie bekommt man den Matsch weiter raus?

PVA vielleicht? Damit könnte man ja auch Körner u.ä. transportieren.


----------



## Tobias85

Die gleiche Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt  PVA löst sich wahrscheinlich bei der feuchten Matsche direkt auf, außerdem willst du ja (nehme ich an) wie im Video regelmäßig kleine Mengen statt einmal einen Batzen raushauen, um dauerhaft ne schöne Wolke am Platz zu haben.

Ich glaube ich würde versuchen, den Matsch mit ganz wenig nicht zu bindigem Futter zu binden, vor dem pürieren noch das Wasser aus der Dose komplett abgießen. Dann sind kleine Mini-Bällchen per Hand oder Madenschleuder hoffentlich kein Problem.


----------



## Mescalero

Ja, dachte ich mir auch. Binden mit etwas Stärke z.B. Paniermehl oder einfach Strecken mit Erde. Allerdings könnte man dann gleich eine Masse herstellen (muss man eben etwas experimentieren), die im Methodfeeder hält. 

Die pure Maispampe wäre halt so schön einfach....ohne Gematsche und Anrühren und Mixen und Ärgern über die unpassende Konsistenz. Einfach ratsch-ratsch gehäckselt und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Tobias85

Wie weit willst du denn raus? Könnte mir auch noch vorstellen, dass man die Pampe nach dem pürieren in einem Baumwolltuch richtig schön auspresst und aus der halbwegs trockenen Masse dann Bällchen formt. Aber da wäre wohl fraglich, ob sich solche fest gepressten Bälle dann im Absinken auflösen. Aus dem Grund würde ich auch kein Paniermehl probieren, eher Stärke oder Maismehl. Oder ein fertiges Futter für Lauben bzw. explizit für Kleinfisch - die haben meist wenig Bindung und lösen sich gut unter Wolkenbildung auf. Mehr als Zwei Löffel wird man ja sicher nicht brauchen für ne Dose Mais.


----------



## Dace

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Brassen Beißen ebenfalls



Petri Wuemmehunter zu den Brassen. Ist ja wirklich verrückt dass die jetzt schon Laichausschlag bilden.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Problem aber wie bekommt man den Matsch weiter raus?



Also ich würde da mit einem Baitrocket arbeiten, damit kannst du auch "pampiges" ziemlich gut weiter werfen, bedingt aber den Einsatz von zusätzlichem Gerät.


Tight lines


----------



## Tobias85

Ich brauche grade auch mal etwas ükelige Hilfestellung. Spürangeln am ca. 30m breiten Fluss mit überwiegend zügiger Strömung und fleischigen/käsigen Ködern. Welche Rute passt da wohl am besten zwecks Bisserkennung? Straffe 70g-Feeder mit 1,5 oz.-Kohlefaserspitze, 10-40g Float mit insgesamt parabolischer Aktion, also vorne schon deutlich weicher, oder doch lieber eine an der Spitze straffere, aber auch nicht brettharte Spinnrute mit 20-50g WG? Ich will nicht zu hart fischen, um keine Fische zu verlieren, aber bei der Feeder und der Float hab ich (mangels Erfahrung im Spürangeln) leichte Bedenken, ob die Bisse da gut durchkommen. Oder macht die Spitze garkeinen so großen Unterschied, wenn ich eh den Finger an der Schnur hab zur Bisserkennung?

Da ich mit dem Rad unterwegs sein werde, kann ich leider keine Auswahl an Ruten mitnehmen, eigentlich reicht die Transportkapazität nur für eine plus Kescher.


----------



## Finke20

Petri liebe Ükels,

es ist doch unglaublich Schleie im Januar und Bleie mit Laichausschlag. Was ist bloß mit der Natur los.
Mal sehen ob es morgen ans Wasser schaffe, um das Angeljahr 2023 zu eröffnen .


----------



## Tobias85

Mescalero schrieb:


> Binden mit etwas Stärke z.B. Paniermehl oder einfach Strecken mit Erde.


Ich war mal kurz in der Küche. Wenn man den Mais abgießt und dann grob häckselt (richtig püriert ist der im Video ja nicht, sondern noch recht grobstückig), dann lässt sich mit Paniermehl ne Pampe herstellen, die sich gut zu matschigen, aber haltbaren Bällen formen lässt. 15-20m würd ich denen mit der Madenschleuder wohl geben, aber die zerfallen dann erst am Grund - das Paniermehl ist halt einfach zu stark bindend. Das Maispürree auspressen bringt scheinbar nichts, das hielt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Mescalero

Tobias85 
Schreit die Aufgabe nicht geradezu nach der schon oft und für viele Situationen empfohlenen Mefo-Rute? So etwas käme mir da jedenfalls spontan in den Sinn. Eine kürzere Bolo wäre sicher auch nicht die schlechteste Wahl.

Nochmal zu dem gehäckselten Mais: furchtbar weit muss ich nicht werfen, maximal 20-25m sollten ausreichen. Die Idee einfach ein Grundfutter für die Bindung zu verwenden, ist mal wieder so einfach und naheliegend, dass ich von selbst nicht drauf gekommen bin. Aber ich rege mich über mich selbst nicht mehr auf - bringt ja doch nichts außer Frust.


----------



## Tobias85

Ja, sone von Andal propagierte Mefo- oder Barbenrute als eine für alles wäre sicher eine der besten Lösungen, aber dafür ist derzeit nicht das Geld da und auch nicht wirklich die Zeit - wenns Wetter passt steh ich in 12 Stunden schon am Fluss.  Im Zweifel bleib ich einfach erstmal bei der Feeder und wenn das nicht passt, dann wirds eben vorwiegend ein Erkundungstrip an neuen Abschnitten. Hab die Tendenz, sowas wie mit der 'richtigen' Rute immer solange durchzudenken, bis ich dann garnicht mehr los komme, damit soll dieses Jahr Schluss sein.


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> maximal 20-25m sollten ausreichen.



Als Alternative gäbe es für mich noch zur Baitrocket oder einem Spomb den Einsatz eines Baitdroppers. Solch ein Teil nehme ich gerne für Maden, Mais, Hanf und Pellets zum Beispiel. Ich werfe das Teil meistens mit der normalen Grundrute, die auch zum Angeln verwende, aus. Die gibt es auch in diversen Größen. 

Tight lines


----------



## Dace

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Spürangeln am ca. 30m breiten Fluss



Also für mich wäre Spürangeln (Tastmethode) in aller erster Linie eine Frage der Rutenhaltung bzw. als Hilfestellung die Ablage der Rute im vordern Bereich in einem günstigen Winkel zur Strömung und in zweiter Linie würde ich dann die Rutenspitze sehen, hier zum Beispiel den Quiver, sehen.

Wichtig ist mir dabei, im Vorfeld den Biss durch Schnurkontakt zu fühlen und die Spitze auf Bewegung zu beobachten. Die Rute stimme ich da eher auf das Gewässer und seine Eigenschaften sowie die zu beangelnde Fischart ab.

Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hab die Tendenz, sowas wie mit der 'richtigen' Rute immer solange durchzudenken, bis ich dann garnicht mehr los komme, damit soll dieses Jahr Schluss sein.



Da ist ein guter Vorsatz, nichtalles totplanen sondern machen



Mescalero schrieb:


> Nochmal zu dem gehäckselten Mais: furchtbar weit muss ich nicht werfen, maximal 20-25m sollten ausreichen.



Mein Vorschlag wäre einfrieren, dann haste aber keine Wolke beim Absinken...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Astacus74 schrieb:


> keine Wolke beim Absinken...



So würde es mit einer "Futterrakete" aussehen:







Tight lines


----------



## Tobias85

Dace: Ich hab meine Fragestellung nochmal überflogen, ich hab mich oben sehr missverständlich ausgedrückt. Beim Spürangeln so wie ich es verstehe läuft die Bisserkennung (und auch das Erkunden der Bodenstruktur) natürlich über die Schnur und die Finger. Ich habe nur Bedenken, dass eine zu weiche Rutenspitze wie an meiner Feeder oder Float zu viel der Schnursignale schluckt und am Finger dann kaum noch Informationen ankommen. 

Ich werd wohl erstmal bei der Feeder bleiben, die passt insgesamt besser zu Gewässer und den anvisierten Spezies. Obs mit dem Erspüren passt seh ich dann.


----------



## Dace

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Obs mit dem Erspüren passt seh ich dann.



Ich denke, das wird schon klappen. Wenn man es öfters macht, dann kann man auch die Informationen besser erkennen, einordnen und reagieren. Eine gute Hilfe wird die Feeder mit dem Quiver sein, das ist eine gute Wahl - aus meiner Sicht. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück morgen!

Tight lines


----------



## Astacus74

Dace schrieb:


> So würde es mit einer "Futterrakete" aussehen:



Jap, das sieht super aus, also wäre auf Entfernung Spomb oder Futterrakete die beste Wahl bedingt dann leider eine Rute zusätzlich


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Maispampe rausfeuern: Witzig, gestern hat bei mir der Platz geliefert, den ich mit Maispampe einige Tage vorgefüttert hatte. Die Pampe lässt sich übrigens ganz leicht herstellen, ohne den Küchenmixer zu behelligen und Ärger mit der Frau zu riskieren. Ich nutze Bruchmais dafür, der bereits in trockener Form geschreddert ist. Den gibt es wie normalen Mais als Sackware im Landhandel. Das Zeug wird aufgekocht (gerne mit reichlich Salz) und fertig. Zum Rausbringen nutze ich überwiegend  eine Spomb, die es in drei Größen gibt. Da bei den Karpfen wie bei den Brassen “Viel hilft viel“ gilt, nehme meist ich die große Variante, die beladen locker einige hundert Gramm auf die Waage bringt und daher auf jeden Fall stabiles Gerät voraussetzt. Ich nutze ne starke Karpfenrute, die ich auch zum „Deepern“ einsetze. Die Mini-Spomp lässt sich mit Bruchmais beladen aber auch problemlos mit ne Haevy-Feeder rauswerfen.
Kniffelig sind tiefere Buhnenfelder mit starker Strömung. Um hier das Futter einigermaßen präzise auf den Grund zu bekommen und so die Streuung zu minimieren, empfehle ich den „Dopper“ von Korum. Dass Teil wurde im letzten Jahr auf den Markt gebracht und sieht aus wie eine Spomb, öffnet sich aber (meistens jedenfalls) nicht schon beim Aufschlag auf die Wasseroberfläche, sondern dank einer speziellen Verriegelung erst bei Grundkontaktakt. Im Grunde arbeitet er wie ein Baitdropper, ist aber aerodynamischer und hat mehr Ladevolumen.
Da gerade große Flussbrassen sich durch ein entsprechendes Futterangebot relativ zuverlässig an den Platz führen und dort halten lassen, füttere ich gerne zwei- bis dreimal vorher an. Das lässt sich bei mir (8-10 Minuten mit dem Rad zu meinen bevorzugten Elbbuhnen) bei der morgendlichen Runde mit Ferdi erledigen, so dass im Grunde kein großer Aufwand entsteht.


----------



## Mescalero

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Jap, das sieht super aus, also wäre auf Entfernung Spomb oder Futterrakete die beste Wahl bedingt dann leider eine Rute zusätzlich
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Nicht unbedingt, es gibt Teile mit relativ wenig Gewicht. Wenn man die nicht gerade vollstopft, sollten die auch mit gewöhnlichen Ruten werfbar sein.









						Korum Bopper - Standard
					

Der ultimative Bait Dropper. Der Korum Bopper verfügt über ein einzigartiges Beschwerungssystem, bei dem austauschbare Gewichte verwendet werden können, um die Tauchgeschwindigkeit und das Gewicht des Boppers anzupassen....




					www.angelhaack.de


----------



## Astacus74

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, es gibt Teile mit relativ wenig Gewicht. Wenn man die nicht gerade vollstopft, sollten die auch mit gewöhnlichen Ruten werfbar sein.



Ich bin jetzt von meinen Winklepickern ausgegangen oder halt Match da sieht das dann anders aus, bei 30gr Eigengewicht plus Futter bräuchte ich dann doch ein etwas kräftigeres Rütchen.

Wäre ja auch kein Problem beim Ansitz an einer Stelle, wenn man aber wandert ist das dann schon blöd


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dace

Mescalero schrieb:


> sollten die auch mit gewöhnlichen Ruten werfbar sein.



So ist es. Man muss eben halt öfters mal auswerfen. Das geht bei den kleineren Varianten auch dann mit der normalen Rute die du zum Angeln benutzt, da braucht man kein Extra-Gerät!

Zum "Kippen" muss man halt zusätzliches Gerät einsetzen. Ist eben eine Frage, was ich will bzw. erreichen will.

Wie lautet ein Sprichwort: "mit einem Zahnstocher kann ich eben keine Sahne schlagen"! 


Tight lines


----------



## Minimax

Guten Morgen liebe Stammtischbrüder,
Und zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri für Alle, die bereits im neuen Jahr gefangen haben- ich hab ja schon tolle Fische und Berichte gesehen, aber leider bin ich z. Zu. Etwas lese-  und Schreibfehler, verzeiht bitte, ich hole die Lektüre nach.

Auch mit dem Angeln selbst ists bei mir etwas mau zurzeit, gestern war ich zum ersten Mal seit ca. 2 Monaten(!) wieder am Wasser. Die Johnnies waren auch etwas verschnupft, gab aber ein paar nette 40irgendwas, immerhin.





Jedenfalls bin ich heute gleich wieder raus, und sitze irgendwo in Brandenburg und regne schön gründlich ein. Hat sich aber gelohnt:

Gleich in der ersten Jahreswoche darf ich meiner Bucketlist eine neue Spezies ankreuzen, heissa! 
Diesen lustigen kleinen Stachelschelm widme ich unserem Juwelendieb und Kleinfischmeister Mescalero:


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Petri Mini, der Stichling muss ein kapitales Exemplar sein, der Döbel sieht aber auch klasse aus. Für alle, die sich (wie ich) bei diesem bedrückenden Wetter nicht raustrauen, hier eine kleine Videoempfehlung:


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Petri Mini, der Stichling muss ein kapitales Exemplar sein, der Döbel sieht aber auch klasse aus. Für alle, die sich (wie ich) bei diesem bedrückenden Wetter nicht raustrauen, hier eine kleine Videoempfehlung:


Dankeschön, aber lieber Wuemme, Du traust Dich doch, denn hast Du Dich nicht in den letzten Tagen bei greuslichstem Wetter mit wunderbarem Erfolg der Brassologie gewidmet? Toll übrigens das Du hier wieder am Start bist, wir haben Dich sehr vermisst, genauso wie Tobias85 Tobsen, schön das Du wieder dabei bist


----------



## kuttenkarl

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe zu Weihnachten einen Gutschein von einem Rutenbaushop bekommen. Als neue Rute soll es eine Friedfischrute werden.
Hauptsächlich soll sie an Teichen für den Schleienfang eingesetzt werden. Problem dabei ist, man muß mit dem Beifang von Karpfen von bis zu 30Pfund rechnen.
Zur Auswahl stehen bislang:
Harrisson Torix 1,75lbs /3,6m
Tac Triaxis TX 1,25lbs/3,6m
Tac Triaxis TX 1,75lbs/3,6m
Tac Triaxis SP 1,5lbs/3,6m, die wäre 3-teilig.
Frage: Ist eine Rute mit 1,75lbs für Schleien schon zu stark? 
Bei einer 1,75lbs Rute lieber Schieberollenhalter oder normaler Rollenhalter?

Kann da jemand etwas zusagen?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Frage: Ist eine Rute mit 1,75lbs für Schleien schon zu stark?



Für's Posenangeln wäre mir das zu stark. Für's Grundangeln, insbesondere mit Bolt Rig, passt es.


----------



## Thomas.

ich fische auf Schleie, Brassen und KO auch mit 1,5-1,75lb Ruten der letzte Karpfen hing an einer 1,5lb war keine 30Pfund aber auch da hätte ich nicht all zu große angst vor.
Ich liebe Schieberollenhalter, aber nur an leichten Gerät wie Match und Picker, an einer 1,5lb möchte ich nicht unbedingt welche


----------



## Professor Tinca

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Bei einer 1,75lbs Rute lieber Schieberollenhalter oder normaler Rollenhalter?



Immer normaler Rollenhalter!
Dann ist die Rolle auch dauerhaft fest.


----------



## Thomas.

Thomas. schrieb:


> Petri allen der letzten Tage.
> 
> ich hätte heute zeit gehabt um bis 10Uhr zu fischen, und so bin ich dann mal um 5.45 zum Döbel Fluss um zu schauen ob was klappt beim Hochwasser.
> an meiner bis heutigen Lieblingsstell tat sich bis 7.30 überhaupt nix, und so habe ich dann eingepackt und wollte eigentlich nach Hause, aber dann habe ich doch noch mal 500m weiter angehalten wo der Baum im Wasser liegt und wollte es noch mal dort auf Döbel versuchen. Ich hatte meine 14ft 1,5lb Rute mit auf der eine Shimano Aero GT 5010 mit 0,23er Schnur montiert ist mit (warum schreibe ich das ) als Köder hatte ich schwimmendes Hundefutter am Haar und einem 15gr. Blei als durchlauf Montage.
> Also ab rein damit, ich habe die Rute ins Grasgelegt und den Freilauf rein gemacht, dann bin ich mal die 25m zum Baum um zu schauen ob die Döbel dort stehen, aber nix, ich war gerade die 25m auf den Rückweg zur Rute als ich sah das die Spitze zuckte, also Gas, ich sah dann das der Gegner am anderen Ende nur langsam Schnur nahm, also angeschlagen und Ohhhhhhhh ein großer Döbel ein sehr großer, er hat sogar Schnur genommen, und so pumpte ich meinen 100%igen Rekord Döbel ran, er gab richtig Gas und ich habe ein wenig Angst gehabt das ich ihn verlieren würde, und um so näher ich ihn ranholte um so mehr machte die Rute einen Bogen, ich wollte ihn wenigstens kurz sehen bevor er sich verabschiedet, und so ca. 5-6m von mir zeigte sich der Kollege (ich hatte das Handy schon in der Hand für ein Foto) und dann bekam ich Herzrasen und er anscheinend auch und gab noch mal richtig Gas. Ich könnte noch mehr schreiben aber seht selber, nach über 20min hatte ich ihn draußen, nicht mein neuer Rekord Döbel, aber mein größter Fluss Karpfen und zweit größter überhaupt, danach habe ich überglücklich eingepackt und texte euch mal ein wenig zu
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377852
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377853
> 
> 
> Ü 90
> Anhang anzeigen 377855


oh doch mal ü 30Pfund mit 1,5lb


----------



## Minimax

Thomas. schrieb:


> oh doch mal ü 30Pfund mit 1,5lb


Immer noch einer der coolsten Berichte!


----------



## Thomas.

Minimax schrieb:


> Immer noch einer der coolsten Berichte!


Danke, werde ich mich auch immer daran erinnern, und erzähle es jetzt schon meinen Ekelkindern


----------



## Minimax

Oh, den Göttern sei Dank, da isser, da isser. Knapp die Ehre gerettet.
Poah, das Langstreckenflüsschen und das himmlische Kind waren heute so mies drauf und streng mit mir, endlich kann ich nach Hause. Jetzt noch anderthalb Stunden Rückfahrt, und dann ein Knäckebrot und ne Heisse Tasse...


----------



## Tobias85

Herzliches Petri, Mini, sowohl zu den Döbeln als auch zu dem prächtig getigerten Zwergstacheldöbel!

Tja, meine Pläne mussten heute abgeändert werden. Mein Rad hat nen Plattfuß und mit dem Auto mocht ich nicht an den Fluss. Die Stellen liegen alle so weit von den möglichen Parkplätzen entfernt, dass ich nen Großteil der Zeit nur laufen würde, mit dem Rad komm ich dagegen überall fast bis ans Wasser.
Stattdessen gings dann an den Mittellanckanal. Hatte gehofft, dass die Sonne den Ükeln ein bisschen Appetit gemacht hat, aber die ließen mich auch im Stich. Am Hausbach war ich dann aber erfolgreich und konnte meinen ersten Fisch des Jahres fangen, ein handlanges Rotauge mit blutig roten Flossen. Wenn das kein angemessener Einstand war.  Gefolgt wurde es noch von einem Kollegen sowie zwei Döbeln der gleichen Klasse.







Mal sehen, Köder sind ja vorbereitet gewesen, eigentlich müsste ich dann morgen mit dem reparierten Rad zum Fluss, soll aber Regnen zwischendurch, uncool. Muss ich mir noch überlegen.


----------



## Mescalero

Minimax 
Petri zum Squalius und ganz herzlichen Dank für den Stichling!

Der hat tatsächlich auf Gummi gebissen oder es jedenfalls versucht. Ich habe denen schon so ziemlich jeden Kukö angeboten, sogar winzige Nymphen gebunden - nichts zu machen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Petri Heil Minimax,
wieder ein Fisch wie gemalt (wo bekommt ihr eigentlich die Farbe her, frage für einen Freund). 

Statt Knäckebrot nimm mal ein anständiges Mettwurstbrot, damit du mal was auf die Rippen kriegst (sagte meine Oma immer).


----------



## Dace

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich soll sie an Teichen für den Schleienfang eingesetzt werden.



Ich nehme da 11' Ruten, die haben in der Regel 1 1/4 bzw. 1 1/2 lb TC, wenn es das Gewässer zulässt, gerne auch nur 10' Ruten. Ok, ich bin da aber nur mit "Glas" unterwegs, zu den aufgeführten Ruten kann ich da nichts sagen.

Ich angel gerne im Einklang mit meiner Schnur insgesamt weicher und habe ein Problem damit, mein Gerät auf für den Fall der Fälle auf die eine Situation abzustimmen, dass mit einem großen Fisch zu rechnen ist.

Karpfen bis Mitte 30 habe ich habe ich bisher fast alle herausbekommen, da muss man die Ruhe bewahren.  Meistens sind eher bedingt durch den kleineren Haken ausgeschlitzt.

Bei den Rollenhaltern bin ich ganz auf der Seite von Thomas.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gefolgt wurde es noch von einem Kollegen sowie zwei Döbeln der gleichen Klasse.



Petri Tobias85 , immerhin hat es Fisch gegeben  - ich warte noch!

Petri auch an Minimax, schöne Döbel! 

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Petri Heil allen erfolgreichen Anglern des Tages! 

Hier hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet, so dass ich keine Lust verspürte mich draußen rumzutreiben.


----------



## Tobias85

Oh pardon, Mescalero, DIR gehört natürlich das Petri zum bezaubernden Stichling!

Doppeltes pardon, ist ja doch Minimax seiner - ich bin heut etwas matschig im Kopf, verzeiht...


----------



## Tikey0815

Ich finde auch, Rollenhalter müssen Massiv sein


----------



## Minimax

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Bei einer 1,75lbs Rute lieber Schieberollenhalter oder normaler Rollenhalter?


Ich würde sagen es kommt darauf an was man mit der Rute macht. 
Ich liebe ja Schieberinge an meinen leichten Grundruten, die habe ich aber auch ständig in der Hand, furqerke damit herum, passe sie den Gegebenheiten an etc. Und habe so auch immer den Sitz und die Festigkeit der Verbindung hautnah.
Ne Rute die häufig oder meist für längere Zeit abgelegt wird, wie zB. für leichte Festbleiangelei mit ner 1,75er da würde ich eher nen Schraubrollenhalter bevorzugen.
Es ist letzten Endes aber sehr eine Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe.


----------



## Minimax

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der hat tatsächlich auf Gummi gebissen oder es jedenfalls versucht. Ich habe denen schon so ziemlich jeden Kukö angeboten, sogar winzige Nymphen gebunden - nichts zu machen


Man kanns nicht sehen, aber er hatte eine Realmade im Mäulchen (Hatte mal wieder Made Schranke am Haken): Technisch gesehen hat er also auf eine Natürliche Made gebissen.


----------



## Jason

Wuemmehunter und Tobias185
Ein Herzliches Petri Heil in eure Richtung. Schön das ihr euch wieder im Ükel eingereiht habt. Eure Berichte lassen sich immer gut lesen.
Einfach fabelhaft lieber Minimax , der Stichling ist eine Schönheit. Ist das ein 16er Haken, wo er dran hängt? Petri Heil, auch zu den Döbel. 
Was mich betrifft, ich war gestern ehr unükelig mit der Spinnrute an den Teichen unterwegs. An dem kleineren Teich konnte ich nach zig Würfen einen 62er Schnabeldöbel landen denn ich in den Großen Teich gesetzt hatte. Der ärgert mich nicht mehr wenn ich auf die kapitalen Rotfedern gehe. 
Dann startet alle gut in die neue Woche.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Petri, Jason zum Schnabeldöbel und Tobias85 zum Auftaktaugenrot und Döbelchen sowie Wuemmehunter natürlich nachträglich zu seinen Stromgrossbrassen.
Jason, das war ein ich glaube 14er Owner (?) Madenhaken mit kurzem Rundbogen und sehr langem Schwnkel, blank und dünndrähtig. hast Du den Störenfried mit der Adventskalendercombo zur Strecke gebracht?


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> hast Du den Störenfried mit der Adventskalendercombo zur Strecke gebracht?


Ne, die ist noch nicht angekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## skyduck

Hallo liebe Mitükel,
Wow ihr fangt ja schon richtig gut. Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch etwas der frühlingshaften Witterung geschuldet. Petri Minimax Tobias85 Mescalero Wuemmehunter zu den Frühlings-Laich-Brassen und besonders Slappy  zu der Januarschleie. Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe natürlich auch diesen  .

Mensch, ich habe es vorgestern auch einmal endlich für ein paar Stündchen an den Haus-See geschafft. Na ja der Start war recht holperig, meine Pinkies starr und schwarz und die Pellets vertrocknet. Schlechte Vorbereitung...Die Stelle ist ehrlich gesagt wahrscheinlich auch nicht die beste Wahl für den Winter, ich wollte aber einfach nur los ohne groß ZippZapp. Meine Missus ist gerade Fußkrank und kann nicht Gassi gehen, da bleibt nur ein kleines Zeitfenster bis die Höllenhunde wieder vor die Tür müssen.

Es gabe ein, zwei Zuppler auf die Methodfeeder, ansonsten blieb alles ruhig. . Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Gefischt habe ich mit 8er Pellet am Methodfeeder mit der Sphere light, mit 12g Körbchen und Mistwurm an der Sphere Bomb und mit 10g Minikörbchen an der Silstar Winklepicker mit 1 oder 2 verpuppten oder scheintoten Pinkies.

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal. Ich muss unbedingt öfter los, sonst kaufe ich nur lauter nutzloses Angelzeug. Bin ich ja schon aufgefallen (Thomas.  - viele Dank dafür )


----------



## kuttenkarl

So, die Frage zum Rutenblank ist geklärt. Nachdem ich meinen bescheidenen  Rutenwald durchgegangen, bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, das ich keine Schleienrute mehr brauche .

Es wird jetzt eine Barbenrute. Blank wird ein Fire Needle Carp in 3,6m und 1,75 lbs mit Schraubrollenhalter, Vollkork und Sea-Guide RSolution Ringen.


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Diese dann gedipt in einem Pop Up Spray aus dem Karpfenbereich. Nicht gerade günstig bei 7,99 für 15ml aber ich habe darin mittlerweile echt Vertrauen.


Kannst Du den Namen des Produkts preisgeben?


----------



## Mescalero

Geomas hat Ende des Jahres ein Drennan-Video gepostet, in dem Alfie Russell im tiefsten Londoner Winter Stichlinge fängt und Minimax hat auch gerade ein Specimen präsentiert... das hat mich inspiriert.

Ich habe mir Mückenlarven besorgt und war trotz viel zu wenig Zeit heute Nachmittag kurz los - schlechte Vorausetzungen! Entweder man hat Zeit, dann klappt das auch und man kann das Angeln genießen oder die Zeit ist knapp, dann ist es vielleicht besser man bindet zu Hause ein paar Haken oder sortiert den Rutenwald neu.

Im Grunde bin ich genauso vorgegangen wie Alfie: die aufgetauten Mückenlarven wurden mit Erde vermischt und zum Anfüttern verwendet und auch als Hakenköder benutzt. Es gab nicht viele Bisse und die meisten habe ich nicht verwertet, am Ende waren es null Stichlinge und zwei mikroskopisch kleine Plötzen von vielleicht 5 und 7 cm. Dann fing es auch noch an zu regnen und eigentlich hätte ich schon viel früher wieder zu Hause sein müssen...

Vielversprechend war es trotzdem, mit etwas mehr Gelassenheit und Zeit klappt das, da bin ich mir sicher. Der Versuch wird jedenfalls wiederholt.


----------



## Ti-it

Minimax schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Namen des Produkts preisgeben?


Logo 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429270
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Ti-it


Dankeschön für die rasche Antwort, ich habs anhand des Photos nachrecherchiert (ich glaub es wär kein Problem, den Onlineshop einfach zu schreiben oder zu verlinken wenn man zufrieden mit dem Produkt ist) und mir mal ein Fläschen mit Isoberry sowie eins mit Hähnchen+Leber bestellt. Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Ti-it

Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die rasche Antwort, ich habs anhand des Photos nachrecherchiert (ich glaub es wär kein Problem, den Onlineshop einfach zu schreiben oder zu verlinken wenn man zufrieden mit dem Produkt ist) und mir mal ein Fläschen mit Isoberry sowie eins mit Hähnchen+Leber bestellt. Ich bin sehr gespannt!


Ich bin gespannt, wie es bei deinen Döbeln so ankommt. Das Pink-Chicken liegt bei mir auch noch im Regal. Hab mich noch nicht getraut, es zu öffnen.   

Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Minimax

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, wie es bei deinen Döbeln so ankommt. Das Pink-Chicken liegt bei mir auch noch im Regal. Hab mich noch nicht getraut, es zu öffnen.
> 
> Gruß
> Ti-it


Mein Wunscharoma wär Tulipcurry, das würd ich mir gerne auf mein Currytulip sprühen


----------



## Dace

Ti-it schrieb:


> Das Pink-Chicken liegt bei mir auch noch im Regal. Hab mich noch nicht getraut, es zu öffnen.



Öffne mal die Büchse der Pandora Ti-it , ich glaube das da im Gegensatz zu dem vermeintlich Schlechten was wirklich Gutes rauskommt ... 

Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Moin Freunde.
Endlich mal wieder am Flüsschen...








Zwei kleine Döbel gab's auch schon. Man beachte die tolle Spezialpose!


----------



## silverfish

Petri Prof.
Zur Mittagszeit binden sich die Grossen das Lätzchen um.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hast recht Silver.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Auch ein Hübscher...


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder am Flüsschen...



Du glücklicher - schöne Döbelstrecke - Petri mein lieber Prof.   

Und eine Hommage an unseren Minimax ... sieht richitg gut aus die Avontyp-Pose! 


Tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nächster..... messen lohnt nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+

Petri, auch hier wieder diese traumhaften Flossenfarben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Wieder besser...


----------



## Tricast

Kein Wunder diese Döbelstrecke mit solch einer Spezialpose. Ein dickes Petri lieber Prof..  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

Noch ein schöner. Ich glaube ich hab nen neuen Hotspot entdeckt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Foto vom Hotspot...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nix mehr los. Einmal noch Stellenwechsel dann Feierabend.


----------



## Tricast

Den Feierabend und eine Tasse Kaffee hast Du dir nach dieser Strecke auch verdient.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## silverfish

Digges Petri Prof.
Beissfenster optimal ausgenutzt.
Strategie voll aufgegangen.


----------



## yukonjack

Ti-it schrieb:


> Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429270
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Ti-it


Damit hast du den Umsatz von dem Zeug in ungeahnte Höhen getrieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

An der letzten Stelle nur zwei Fehlbisse. Ich hau ab. Mir ist kalt inzwischen.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieder besser...
> Anhang anzeigen 429295


guckt mal, der hier ist Charakterfisch, , mit der gepiercten Afterflosse. Ggf. ein Kandidat zur Wiedererkennung, falls er unbeabsichtig nach dem Photo aus dem Kescher gehopst ist. Soll ja vorkommen. Flossen sind bei dem Burschen übrigens ungewöhnlich dick.


----------



## Mescalero

yukonjack schrieb:


> Damit hast du den Umsatz von dem Zeug in ungeahnte Höhen getrieben.


Wenn das Zeug funktioniert, dürfen die ruhig auch Geld damit verdienen.

Ich habe nur "Happy Kadaver" zum Wurmangeln, bin aber nicht so richtig überzeugt davon. Es stinkt bestialisch, ein damit eingesprühter Wurm riecht aber schon nach wenigen Minuten im Wasser wieder neutral nach Wurm. Wahrscheinlich ist es eher geeignet, um Boilies oder so etwas über einen längeren Zeitraum zu marinieren.

Petri Professor Tinca ! Du legst ganz schön vor. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass in MV der Döbel vom 15.01. bis 15.11. Schonzeit hat?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> guckt mal, der hier ist Charakterfisch, , mit der gepiercten Afterflosse.



Ich glaub da liegt nur Schmutz drauf.

Viel Dank nochmal für die tolle Pose lieber Minimax .
Die steckt so voller Minimana dass die Döbel die ständig bei sich unter Wasser haben wollten.


----------



## Mescalero

Nee, man sieht das Geflecht des Keschers durch das Piercing.


----------



## Minimax

#Lockstoff #Aminosäure #Proteine #Flavour

Ich hab gestern noch etwas zum Lockstoff/Flavourthema gestöbert, dabei bin ich auf diesen sehr interessanten Artikel von olle Arlinghaus gestossen, dem ich ne recht hohe Kompetenz zubillige. Der Artikel ist zwar auf Karpfen bezogen, aber die Grundzüge dürften sich auch auf andere Cypriniden übertragen lassen:



			https://www.agrar.hu-berlin.de/de/institut/departments/dntw/jp_bfm/publ_html/Arlinghaus2001wiesoweshalbwarum3
		


Im Grunde zeigt er, das die spezifischen Aromen eigentlich mehr oder weniger Egal sind, bzw. je nach dem garnicht vom FIsch wahrgenommen werden können. Er empfielt Naturextrakte, und billigt insbesondere Aminosäuren und Proteinen echte Lockwirkung zu, wie ja auch unser Chemical Tobi Tobias85 vor einigen Tagen genauso geschrieben hat.*
Sehr interessante Lektüre,

hg
MInimax


*Immer wenn Tobsen Sachen mit seinen Alchemistenskills erklärt, muss ich an Breaking Bad denken...


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub da liegt nur Schmutz drauf.
> 
> Viel Dank nochmal für die tolle Pose lieber Minimax .
> Die steckt so voller Minimana dass die Döbel die ständig bei sich unter Wasser haben wollten.



Was gilt das Tackle gegen die Hand, die es führt? Ich freue mich aber das sie zum EInsatz kam, und herzliches Petri zur schönen Strecke!



Mescalero schrieb:


> Nee, man sieht das Geflecht des Keschers durch das Piercing.


Dachte ich auch gerade noch, aber es wirkt tatsächlich nur so, man erkennt den Schmutzkrümel wenn man ranzoomt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nee, man sieht das Geflecht des Keschers durch das Piercing.



Nö ist nur Dreck.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Oder er hat gerade Häufibäufi gemacht vor Freude.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oder er hat gerade Häufibäufi gemacht.


Das machen meine Döbel fast nie, aber oft machen sie Kotzi-kotzi im Kescher, wer wills ihnen verdenken, ich wär auch sauer. Und zur Laichzeit benehmen sich einige der Kleineren gelegentlich _äußerst_ ...anstößig.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Minimax schrieb:


> Und zur Laichzeit benehmen sich einige der Kleineren gelegentlich _äußerst_ ...anstößig.



Sie freuen sich halt dich wiederzusehen.


----------



## Mescalero

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö ist nur Dreck.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429315


Bin dann mal weg, wollte noch schnell bei Fielmann vorbei...


----------



## Wuemmehunter

#Lockstoff #Aminosäure #Proteine #Flavour

Ein ebenso spannender wie schwieriger Text, den Du da mit uns geteilt hast, Minimax . Auch wenn ich kein ausgewiesener Karpfenangler bin und nur ausgesprochen selten mit Boilies fische (die sind mir auch selbst gerollt einfach zu teuer) finde ich die Diskussion absolut spannend, weil sie viel über das Fressverhalten von Friedfischen aussagt. Richtig interpretiert sollte uns dieses Wissen über Flavours, Dips und sonstige Attraktoren anglerisch nach vorne bringen. Die eigentliche Kernaussage dieses sehr lesenswerten Beitrages sind für mich aber nicht so sehr die Einblicke in die Welt der Proteine und Aminosäuren, sondern die Tatsache, dass wir Angler die (hungrigen und damit fressbereiten) Fische zunächst finden müssen ... eine Binsenweisheit, die aber leider mitunter in Vergessenheit geraten ist.
Spannend finde ich aber auch die folgende Arlinghaussche Aussage ”Keine Wirkung als Attraktoren, höchstens ernährungsphysiologisch haben Enzyme, Lecithin, Öl, bzw. Fett."
Gerade habe ich zum zweite Mal den 3. Teil der Watercraft-Reihe von Thomas Talaga gelesen. Wenn ich den richtig verstanden habe (und davon gehe ich nach der zweimaligen Lektüre aus), sind Enzyme in der Karpfenangelei eine Macht. Nun ist Thomas Talaga zwar kein Wissenschaftler, aber ein seit über 30 Jahren sehr erfolgreicher Karpfenangler. Und er erläutert seine Thesen sehr schlüssig. Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich mit dem Widerspruch beider Aussagen umgehen soll.


----------



## Minimax

So, Jungs,
Ich hab das Endstadium erreicht: Ich lungere steh mit nem Kaffee am Rauchtischchen vorm Angelladen.


----------



## silverfish

Sir Minimax 
Das ist doch ne Lebensart .  
Und auch von mir ein like für DIE Pose.


----------



## Hecht100+

Minimax schrieb:


> So, Jungs,
> Ich hab das Endstadium erreicht: Ich lungere steh mit nem Kaffee am Rauchtischchen vorm Angelladen.


Die Welt ist grau genug, geh rein, in der Fopu-Abteilung wird es bunter.


----------



## Tricast

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg, wollte noch schnell bei Fielmann vorbei...


Und haste ne Brille gefunden?   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> #Lockstoff #Aminosäure #Proteine #Flavour
> 
> Ein ebenso spannender wie schwieriger Text, den Du da mit uns geteilt hast, Minimax . Auch wenn ich kein ausgewiesener Karpfenangler bin und nur ausgesprochen selten mit Boilies fische (die sind mir auch selbst gerollt einfach zu teuer) finde ich die Diskussion absolut spannend, weil sie viel über das Fressverhalten von Friedfischen aussagt. Richtig interpretiert sollte uns dieses Wissen über Flavours, Dips und sonstige Attraktoren anglerisch nach vorne bringen. Die eigentliche Kernaussage dieses sehr lesenswerten Beitrages sind für mich aber nicht so sehr die Einblicke in die Welt der Proteine und Aminosäuren, sondern die Tatsache, dass wir Angler die (hungrigen und damit fressbereiten) Fische zunächst finden müssen ... eine Binsenweisheit, die aber leider mitunter in Vergessenheit geraten ist.
> Spannend finde ich aber auch die folgende Arlinghaussche Aussage ”Keine Wirkung als Attraktoren, höchstens ernährungsphysiologisch haben Enzyme, Lecithin, Öl, bzw. Fett."
> Gerade habe ich zum zweite Mal den 3. Teil der Watercraft-Reihe von Thomas Talaga gelesen. Wenn ich den richtig verstanden habe (und davon gehe ich nach der zweimaligen Lektüre aus), sind Enzyme in der Karpfenangelei eine Macht. Nun ist Thomas Talaga zwar kein Wissenschaftler, aber ein seit über 30 Jahren sehr erfolgreicher Karpfenangler. Und er erläutert seine Thesen sehr schlüssig. Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich mit dem Widerspruch beider Aussagen umgehen soll.


Ja, ein unerschöpfliches und trotz aller Chemie, Enzymen,  Proteinen und wer weiß was immer noch im Stadium des Glaubens bzw. Aberglaubens befindliches Thema.

Zum Glück ist ja keiner von uns auf all die vermeintlichen oder realen Wundermittel angewiesen: Sie können vielleicht noch ein Quäntchen Fangglück dazugeben, aber ich glaube nicht, das irgendein einziger Stoff über Schneidern oder vollen Setzkescher entscheidet. Dein Hinweis aufs Fische Lokalisieren ist da ganz richtig.

Nehmen wir mal mein geliebtes Curry: Ich kann ganz sicher sagen, das mein Tulip mit Curry eher angenommen wird als ohne. Aber: Ist es das Aroma der Gewürzmischung, oder die gelbe Farbe?
Vermutlich Letzteres, denn Dace pimpt sein Tulip auch, allerdings mit dem zurückhaltenden Curcuma und nicht mit kräftigen Curry: Hier scheint die Farbe entscheidend zu sein (ich bleib natürlich trotzdem bei Curry..)


----------



## silverfish

Was mag beim Curry denn dran sein. Wirklich nur die Farbe ?
Bei meinem Oktoberansitz, bei dem es ja eigentlich auf Karausche gehen sollte , haben die Bleie nur auf den mit Curry getunten Teig gebissen.
Trotz reichhaltiger Auswahl an Ködern.
Farblich war der Teig normal ,geruchlich wirkte das Curry .


----------



## Dace

So, heute habe ich es geschafft und bin zum Flüsschen gefahren. Der Wasserstand war zwar leicht erhöht und im Begriff weiter zu steigen, das Wasser zeigte schon eine bräunliche Färbung, aber irgendwie wollte ich vor dem wohl anstehendem richtigen Hochwasser vielleicht noch etwas an den Haken zu bekommen, bevor wieder gar nichts geht.

Und es hat endlich funktioniert. Aber der Reihe nach: Am Wasser angekommen habe ich zuerst ein paar kleine Würfel Tulip mit dem Katapult in die Strömung befördert. 

Das Werfen an der 1. Stelle (ist nicht die auf dem Foto) ist etwas schwierig, hier kann man wegen der tief hängenden Äste und dem Büschen drumherum nur sehr flach mit einem Seitwurf in Flußmitte Auswerfen, sonst droht ein Hänger in dem Geäst.






Als Gerät hatte ich abgeschwächtes Barbengerät eingesetzt. Als Rute habe ich die PD Twin Tip Duo mit einem leichten Quiver genommen. Schnur war 25er Maxima, Haken war ein 6er PD Specialist.

Der Tulipwürfel lag etwa 5 Minuten im Wasser, da zuckte der Quiver zweimal kurz - Ruhe. Nach einiger Wartezeit in der Hoffnung auf einen Biss wollte ich dann doch den Köder kontrollieren, aber leider hatte ich einen satten Hänger - ja super, das ging gut los.

Neues Tulip dran und ab. Der nächste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten, Anschlag, starker Widerstand, ich hatte gerade die Kurbel in der Hand - weg, die Schnur hing schlaff durch - ganz großes Kino hier!?

Der nächste Versuch. Nach gut 15 Minuten der nächsten Biss, der Quiver krümmte sich beachtlich und nach dem Anschlag bog sich die Rute auch dementsprechend. Diesmal saß der Haken gut, nach etwas brachialem Drill lag der Fisch im Kescher: ein guter 50ziger.






Der nächste Döbel war mit 31 cm für mich seit langem der erste Döbel unter 40 cm.






Ich hatte quasi schon alles für den Platzwechsel eingepackt, da packte noch ein Döbel zu, ein feister 45 cm Moppel machte mehr Rabatz als der erste an der Rute.






Das wars für heute, ein Platzwechsel brachte keinen Erfolg. Ich bin dennoch zufrieden, die ersten Döbel stehen im Fangbuch - ganz ohne Enzyme, Aminos und Co. , einfach Tulip nackend heute - aber ganz frisch aus der Dose!


Tight lines


----------



## silverfish

Petri Dace .
Satter Start !


----------



## Mescalero

Petri Dace zu den strammen Burschen!

Ich war auch kurz am Bach, eine gute Stunde bloß, mehr Zeit war leider nicht. Der Wind pfiff ätzend und es gab zwar keinen Dauerregen aber immer wieder Schauer.
Auf Brotflocke am 4er Maver Katana gab es einen einzigen Döbel mit nicht gemessenen 25cm. 
Am Freitag sollte etwas Luft sein, hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht ganz so fies.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Dace 
Tolle Fische Roland!
Petri Heil.

Ich hab auch so einige Male mit Tulip geangelt aber erstens ich mag das Fettige nicht an den Händen und Klamotten und zweitens hatte ich nicht den Eindruck dass es erfolgreicher wäre als Mais oder Brot.


----------



## Dace

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so einige Male mit Tulip geangelt aber erstens ich mag das Fettige nicht an den Händen und Klamotten und zweitens hatte ich nicht den Eindruck dass es erfolgreicher wäre als Mais oder Brot.



Ich entferne immer das Fett und den Glibber, dann ist das eine saubere Angelegenheit. Manche schwören ja drauf, dass der Glibber und das Fett es bringen, aber kann ich für mich nicht bestätigen, dass es besser beisst.

Wir meinen, je besser die Wasserqulität und je klarer das Wasser ist, umso erfolgreicher wirkt zum Beispiel Flocke bzw. Brot in welcher Form auch immer.

Hier im Flüsschen gibt es viele Zuläufe aus Kläranlagen und früher kamen auch durch einen Metzger jahrelang Einleitungen mit Schlachterabfälle in das Wasser, da funktioniert Tulip einfach super.

Aber Frühstücksfeisch an sich ist ein guter Köder, wirkt eigentlich auf viele Fischarten.


Tight lines


----------



## Wuemmehunter

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu den tollen Döbeln, Dace. Wirklich wunderschöne Fische.


----------



## Minimax

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ich mag das Fettige nicht an den Händen und Klamotten


Unbedingt, das ist der grosse Nachteil. Grade im Sommer sehr unangenehm. Reichlich Polenta drüberkippen und schwenken, so das noch Lose Polenta in der Dose bzw. Beutel herumrieselt und weiter bindet hilft ziemlich gut (und verteilt das Aroma im Wasser), aber das fettig-schmierige kann man nie ganz vermeiden. Andererseits liegt darin auch sicher die Wirksamkeit des Köders.



Dace schrieb:


> Ich entferne immer das Fett und den Glibber, dann ist das eine saubere Angelegenheit


ja ich auch, der Glibber und Talg wird vorm würfeln sauber abgewischt. Brrr..

Edit: oh, pardon, Petri Dace zu den tollen Westfalenjohnnies


----------



## Hecht100+

Dace 
Dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen


----------



## rhinefisher

Schön, made in GB und stilvoll - gefällt mir.. .










						Specimen Fishing Luggage - Cadence Fishing
					

Designed by Des Taylor and made in the UK, this top end specialist luggage is a must have for any angler who needs hardwearing luggage items.




					www.cadencefishing.co.uk


----------



## Jason

Ein Herzliches Petri an Dace und Professor Tinca 
Das war mir klar, wenn ihr loszieht dann rappelt es im Karton. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815

Jason schrieb:


> Ein Herzliches Petri an Dace und Professor Tinca
> Das war mir klar, wenn ihr loszieht dann rappelt es im Karton.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kopfkino…..das ist gemein, warum muss ich jetzt an ne gefrorene Webseite denken


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schön, made in GB und stilvoll - gefällt mir.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specimen Fishing Luggage - Cadence Fishing
> 
> 
> Designed by Des Taylor and made in the UK, this top end specialist luggage is a must have for any angler who needs hardwearing luggage items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cadencefishing.co.uk


Die Preis, 89 GBP sind 100 EUR aktuell, dafür kaufe ich lieber eine Rute, plus ein Behr Futteral.
Außerdem ist diese Farbe viel zu hell und zu gleichmäßig, da sieht es schnell versaut aus, und was machste dann?
Sieht aber so neu sehr schick aus! 

Qualitativ sind die dunkelgrünen von Behr als Sekundär-Angelgerätanbieter super, bisher keins kaputt bekommen, trotz schwerster Beansprung beim Fahrradfahren über fiese Anwege, mal langrattern am Brückengeländer oder schleifen beim Bremsen auf dem Betonboden. Läßt sich erstaunlich gut wieder sauber wischen!


----------



## Tikey0815

Die Farbe des Luggage ist auch nicht mein Fall, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> da sieht es schnell versaut aus,


Das nennt sich Patina...


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> und was machste dann?


Nix...


----------



## rhinefisher

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> dafür kaufe ich lieber eine Rute, plus ein Behr Futteral.


Klar, das ist echt ein Argument, aber man kann ja nicht alles beim Feind im Osten kaufen.
Die Qualität scheint ja ok zu sein.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler

GB/.UK war im vorigen Jahrhundert aber deutlich mehr DE-Feind als .CN
Von daher dürfte man bei .UK und erst recht US gar nichts mehr kaufen.
Außerdem kommt viel mehr aus anderen weit günstigeren Ost-Asia-Ländern, wie Vietnam oder Malaysia.
Denen kann ich für tolle 35€ Futterale und tolle 49€ moderne Carbonruten nicht böse sein, egal was wer verzählt und propagandiert.


----------



## Tricast

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar, das ist echt ein Argument, aber man kann ja nicht alles beim Feind im Osten kaufen.
> Die Qualität scheint ja ok zu sein.. .


Wie ist das gemeint mit "Feind im Osten"?   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher

China ist nicht unser Freund... .


----------



## Tikey0815

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> GB/.UK war im vorigen Jahrhundert aber deutlich mehr DE-Feind als .CN
> Von daher dürfte man bei .UK und erst recht US gar nichts mehr kaufen.
> Außerdem kommt viel mehr aus anderen weit günstigeren Ost-Asia-Ländern, wie Vietnam oder Malaysia.
> Denen kann ich für tolle 35€ Futterale und tolle 49€ moderne Carbonruten nicht böse sein, egal was wer verzählt und propagandiert.


Hey, nix gegen meine tollen UK Kollegen , die geben sich mühe


----------



## Nordlichtangler

rhinefisher schrieb:


> China ist nicht unser Freund... .


Naja, es gab sogar schon einige Zeit einen Deutschen Teil von China.





Wurde alles an Überseegebieten in WK-I geklaut, das meiste von US.

Bis vor kurzem bestanden da sogar noch Sonderrechte, z.B. sehr günstiger Postversand CN->DE.
Einer der beliebtesten Studienorte für angehende VR-Chinesische Ingenieure ist DE, bzw. war bis vor kurzem.
Die wichtigste Stadt in DE war derzeit dann auch Clausthal im Harz. 
Dagegen hatte jemand als Großmanipulator jüngst etwas ...

Die VR China hat in großem Maßstab Wirtschaftspionage und Verlagerung und Beherrschung von Massenfertigung betrieben, aber welcher andere Staat mit Möglichkeiten dafür tat das nicht, und sogar weitaus perfider?
Dass die Chinausen in von DE nach China wegen Billiglöhnern ausgelagerten Fabriken eine heimliche 3. Nachschicht für sich selber gefahren haben,
finde ich eher lustig und bewundernswert, als dass es uns hier schadete. Das mindert nur den erwarteten Gewinn der renditegeilen Großindustrie.
Insofern haben die Chinesen von dem Gewinn sogar etwas weitergegeben, die durch Renditegeilheit deutschen arbeitslos gewordenen und die breite Masse hat viele günstigere Produkte erhalten, sogar der Angelmarkt ist stark im Preis und Erschwinglichkeit nach unten gegangen!

Jedenfalls lässt sich bei genauer Betrachtung keine Grundlage für Anglerfeindliches Verhalten der Chinesen erkennen.


----------



## kuttenkarl

Ein Petri Heil an Dace und dem Prof.

Bei mir war heute auch ein Glückstag aber der anderen Art.

 Wieder was zulesen und der Rutenbau kann beginnen.


----------



## Minimax

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schön, made in GB und stilvoll - gefällt mir.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specimen Fishing Luggage - Cadence Fishing
> 
> 
> Designed by Des Taylor and made in the UK, this top end specialist luggage is a must have for any angler who needs hardwearing luggage items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cadencefishing.co.uk





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Farbe des Luggage ist auch nicht mein Fall, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.



Luggage..luggage... auch so ne Dekandenz-Erscheinung. Also ich seh hier kein Luggage, und 'Trent-Otter' Martin wusste was er tat:








Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Preis, 89 GBP sind 100 EUR aktuell, dafür kaufe ich lieber *eine* Rute, plus ein Behr Futteral.


Ich wüsst' nicht wann Du jemals *nur eine* Rute gekauft hättest  

Aber ernsthaft: Die Behr-Futterale sind schon sehr gut, ich stimme Dir zu. Durchdacht, unverwüstlich, viele praktische Zusatzfächer und in vielen Grössen und Varianten erhältlich, dabei sehr günstig. Ich habe nur solche. Und im Ggs. Zu Cormoran, Askari oder Paladin ist das Logo nicht gedruckt sondern aufgestickt, so dass man's leicht entfernen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Bei mir war heute auch ein Glückstag aber der anderen Art.
> 
> Wieder was zulesen und der Rutenbau kann beginnen.
> Anhang anzeigen 429521


Ich hatte bei ein Glückstag gleich erstmal 4 Nullen gelesen 

Warum hät sich eigentlich immer noch diese Unsitte mit vorbezahlten Gutscheinen? 
Das ist zusätzlicher Aufwand und schränkt einen als Käufer in der Ausgabefreiheit sehr ein.
Jetze musste 100€ plus etwas mehr bei Tackle24 lassen (dies sind tatsächlich oft sehr günstig! ),
aber was ist, wenn du weitere Teile der Rute bei CMW u.a. ausgeben möchtest, z.B. günstigere Fuji-Ringe?  
Immerhin, beim Rutenbau ist das Angebot enger gebündelt als beim Fertigrutenkauf.

Ein Hunni bar im Briefumschlag mit einer Grußkarte tut einfacher und besser.


----------



## yukonjack

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei ein Glückstag gleich erstmal 4 Nullen gelesen
> 
> 
> Ein Hunni bar im Briefumschlag mit einer Grußkarte tut einfacher und besser.


Und dann geht der Beschenkte in die nächste Kneipe und............


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Tja, so richtig trocken gelegte dürfte sowieso nicht ans Wasser, 
da wäre ein Angelgutschein eher seelische Folter  ...


----------

